# **NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches**



## Aliens Exist

Hi guys! 

There is a lot threads that started as "New model coming in XX/XXXX", "Holy ****, look at these new watches..", "Upcoming Seiko XXXX lineup" etc. Nowadays these threads left behind. F21 subforum filled by hundreds of obsolete and junk threads. Now I think it's time to start the thread that contains all NEW, UPCOMING, and maybe rumoured Seiko JDM/International models in one place.


Let the thread begin!


----------



## Aliens Exist

Old SUMO with minor improvements, such as NEW LumiBright and Prospex logo on the dial coming in october 2015. The model ref. *SBDC031*. The MSRP price not downgraded or upgraded, it's still 60,000 JPY, and there is no DiaShield.



As one member said, i would like to say: "bastardization of prospex lineup continues..."


----------



## Memento Vivere

Aliens Exist said:


> As one member said, i would like to say: "bastardization of prospex lineup continues..."


Why do you say that? I've been pretty happy with how the Prospex line has been handled the past couple years, with the exception of a few of the low end Prospex models not really making sense wearing that label, but it's a minor gripe.


----------



## brandon\

Aliens Exist said:


> Old SUMO with minor improvements, such as NEW LumiBright and Prospex logo on the dial coming in october 2015. The model ref. *SBDC031*. The MSRP price not downgraded or upgraded, it's still 60,000 JPY, and there is no DiaShield.
> 
> 
> 
> As one member said, i would like to say: "bastardization of prospex lineup continues..."


The PS logo clutters up the dial too much and makes it look too edgy - which the Sumo is not. The lume is already radioactive and no DiaShield&#8230; no incentive here to get excited about this.

Do aliens really exist?


----------



## Aliens Exist

New "Limited Edition" model *SDGC031 *to commemorate _Seiko Brightz 15th Anniversary (2000-2015)_ coming in november 2015. Specs: 6R21 caliber, DiaShield coating, onyx mineral on the crown and traditionally the dial decorated with 15 blue sapphire gems. *888 pcs* will be made.



Previously released Brightz 15th Anniversary watches:


*SDGZ015 *- Cal.8R48 titanium mechanical chronograph with 15 blue sapphire on the dial. 500 pcs made (January 2015)


*SAGA189* - Cal.8B54 radio wave controlled solar watch with 15 blue saphires on the bezel and 7 diamonds on retrograde day indicator. 500 pcs made (June 2015)

Will be released soon:


*SAGA203 *- Cal.8B92 radio wave controlled solar chronograph with 15 blue sapphire on the dial. 1500 pcs will be made (October 2015)


----------



## Memento Vivere

Ooh, I like that! Very different.


----------



## rosborn

Aliens Exist said:


> Old SUMO with minor improvements, such as NEW LumiBright and Prospex logo on the dial coming in october 2015. The model ref. *SBDC031*. The MSRP price not downgraded or upgraded, it's still 60,000 JPY, and there is no DiaShield.
> 
> 
> 
> As one member said, i would like to say: "bastardization of prospex lineup continues..."


I prefer the old dial. Will have to get one of those before they are out stock and this version is the only option available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexcswong

rosborn said:


> I prefer the old dial. Will have to get one of those before they are out stock and this version is the only option available.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agreed. I also prefer old dial, & the 'S' on crown looks nicer to me. New 'X' stamped, looks 'cheap' (to me). Most properly they try to cut cost. Sad fir thus point, but hope new version lumbrite does make better promise in that.


----------



## BigBluefish

rosborn said:


> I prefer the old dial. Will have to get one of those before they are out stock and this version is the only option available.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are correct. Now I have to get a Sumo. Me and everyone else. I hate that Prospex logo. Why can't they just put it on the crown????


----------



## alexcswong

Aliens Exist said:


> Old SUMO with minor improvements, such as NEW LumiBright and Prospex logo on the dial coming in october 2015. The model ref. *SBDC031*. The MSRP price not downgraded or upgraded, it's still 60,000 JPY, and there is no DiaShield.
> 
> 
> 
> As one member said, i would like to say: "bastardization of prospex lineup continues..."


Can you share the link for this announcement? I tried find but no luck. Thanks for sharing!

Oh yes, to OP, this is good thread keep it up. Hope more exciting Seiko coming...


----------



## Cr15py

Diashield would be most welcome on Sumo. Mine scratched so easily and I marked the bracelet whilst sizing it on vinyl workspace.


----------



## Aliens Exist

alexcswong said:


> Can you share the link for this announcement? I tried find but no luck. Thanks for sharing!


*SBDC031 | Prospex | Seiko watch corporation*


----------



## Ottovonn

Damn, Seiko "Prospexified" the Sumo too! 

I'm waiting until we see the SKX007 get the same treatment: the Prospex symbol added to the dial and crown and absent any technical upgrades.


----------



## Zweig

Oh no... terrible news !


----------



## alexcswong

Aliens Exist said:


> SBDC031 | Prospex | Seiko watch corporation


Thanks for the link.


----------



## harald-hans

*Prospex* ...


----------



## liwang22

Damn now I have to buy a Sumo "classic"


----------



## stewham

This is a great idea for a thread. It'll make it much easier than having a new thread for every new release.


----------



## taelorh12

So has anyone else figured out some of the added features with the new SBDC031? Ive been looking everywhere for info. It would be nice to see an upgraded movement or sapphire crystal.


----------



## Mike_Dowling

Kind of annoying that all I keep seeing from Seiko is lumibrite, diashield, etched crown/Prospex logo on the dial and a nice bump in price for so many models.


----------



## taelorh12

Honestly if that's it for upgrades I'm not interested. I'll pick up an original.


----------



## tmathes

harald-hans said:


> Prospex ...


Love the Seiko "Ironman" digital watch at the bottom of the link. So now they're copying Timex?


----------



## lanang

alexcswong said:


> Can you share the link for this announcement? I tried find but no luck. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Oh yes, to OP, this is good thread keep it up. Hope more exciting Seiko coming...


*https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDC031/*


To be launched in October


----------



## Aliens Exist

I guess *SBDC007* "Shogun"+new LumiBrite+Prospex logo on dial = *SBDC029*


----------



## Tomgbw

SRP717 limited edition. Picture from here
ร้านสยามนาฬิกา เซ็นทรัลปิ่นเกล้า CASIO G-SHOCK SEIKO BABY-G ALBA. SEIKO Limited Edition SRP717


----------



## 6R15

How is 13,500 limited? Seiko pls



Tomgbw said:


> SRP717 limited edition. Picture from here
> à¸£à¹‰à¸²à¸™à¸ªà¸¢à¸²à¸¡à¸™à¸²à¸¬à¸´à¸�à¸² à¹€à¸‹à¹‡à¸™à¸-à¸£à¸±à¸¥à¸›à¸´à¹ˆà¸™à¹€à¸�à¸¥à¹‰à¸² CASIO G-SHOCK SEIKO BABY-G ALBA. SEIKO Limited Edition SRP717


----------



## alexcswong

6R15 said:


> How is 13,500 limited? Seiko pls


I think that's is price in Thai baht (just guess). Total 1,500pcs limited.


----------



## Tomgbw

Right 13,500 is the price


----------



## Aliens Exist

*Aliens (1986) watch reprinted*

Legendary Ripley's wristwatch from *Aliens (1986)* is back! 2 NEW *Seiko** × Giugiaro design* limited edition Seiko Spirit models is coming in November 13, 2015. Both limited to 3000 pcs. Cal.7T12 quartz chronograph.

*SCED035 *(gray)
*

SCED037 *(black)


----------



## Aliens Exist

*NEW Seiko 5 Sports models*

NEW International models of *Seiko 5 Sports* line is coming. Possible release date: November 2015. All models driven by Cal.4R36.

Marine concept (unidirectional bezel)


Explorer concept (compass bezel)


Aviator concept (pilot watches DNA)


----------



## OldZephyr

*Re: Aliens (1986) watch reprinted*

Thanks for the picture of the upcoming Seiko 5 Sports watches. Some of those are cool looking watches -- I hope they aren't too big. Something in the 40-42 mm range would be great.

Edit: The positioning of the day/date window pretty far to the interior of the face leads me to believe that these watches are likely to be 44mm watches. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Vette Enthusiast

Tomgbw said:


> SRP717 limited edition. Picture from here
> ร้านสยามนาฬิกา เซ็นทรัลปิ่นเกล้า CASIO G-SHOCK SEIKO BABY-G ALBA. SEIKO Limited Edition SRP717


I like it.


----------



## Rocat

*Re: Aliens (1986) watch reprinted*



OldZephyr said:


> Thanks for the picture of the upcoming Seiko 5 Sports watches. Some of those are cool looking watches -- I hope they aren't too big. Something in the 40-42 mm range would be great.
> 
> Edit: The positioning of the day/date window pretty far to the interior of the face leads me to believe that these watches are likely to be 44mm watches. I hope I am wrong.


I guess, like all the other watch makers, they want to get into the bigger is better sales frenzy to all the "Low Information Watch Buyers". I tried bigger, and on my Casio G-Shocks and Pro Treks its fine. But on an analog watch, IMO, 41mm or smaller is ideal for me. I still like my old Casio MTD-1010 at 39mm


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

*Re: Aliens (1986) watch reprinted*

Seyia just put the new 2015 / 2016 (Japanese) Seiko catalogue up on Facebook... enjoy.

*http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/purchase/pdf/ALL_201509.pdf*


----------



## Aliens Exist

*Quick review of Fall 2015 releases*

Updated Prospex *Diver Scuba*, *Flightmaster* and *Sky Professional* watches. There is no brand NEW model, still same watches with updated dial with X logo and LumiBright.


----------



## Aliens Exist

*Re: Quick review of Fall 2015 releases*

NEW quartz Grand Seiko model: *SBGX021*


NEW limited edition Seiko Brightz 15th Anniversary Cal.8R48 mechanical chronograph (500 pcs): *SDGZ021*


Next year release - NEW Seiko Presage models with Cal.6R21: *SARW015* and *SARW019*


----------



## Aliens Exist

*Re: Aliens (1986) watch reprinted*



LordBrettSinclair said:


> Seyia just put the new 2015 / 2016 (Japanese) Seiko catalogue up on Facebook... enjoy.
> 
> セイコーウオッチ｜時計・腕時計のSEIKO


Also Seiko uploaded other catalogs.

Presage:
*http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/purchase/pdf/presage_201509.pdf*

Astron:
*http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/purchase/pdf/astron_201509.pdf*

Credor:
*http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/purchase/pdf/credor_201509.pdf*


----------



## Blade and Flame

Updated Shogun. Interesting, with all the rumors that it was discontinued — and now I suppose the SBDC007 finally will be discontinued.


----------



## ZASKAR36

These new field watches have been posted on a few sparse threads already...and a couple members have purchased them already. I figure might as well make it officially apart of the "new and upcoming" thread. These came out last month in asian markets. I want a grey dial...probably will order one after I get back from my trip in a couple of weeks.

43mm case
4r36 movement w/ hacking handwinding
Domed Hardlex crystal
22mm lugs
Fixed bezel
No Seiko 5 logo (yes that's a feature)

(all pics borrowed)

SRP711 (black dial black bezel)


SRP715 (black dial SS bezel)









SRP707


SRP709


SRP713 (cream dial..'pic looks white but it is cream)


----------



## brandon\

So what's the scoop with Seiko's new Lumibright? They definitely have models they can improve the lume on, but most of their divers really didn't need any help in that department. Is the Lumibright really going to add any function to the illumination?

I just can't imagine the lume getting any better on my Sumo or Monster.


----------



## P415B

They just had to go and f*** up the Shogun + Sumo with that silly Prospex logo on the dial…. SMH


----------



## tsteph12

P415B said:


> They just had to go and f*** up the Shogun + Sumo with that silly Prospex logo on the dial&#8230;. SMH


What he said..


----------



## Jonhen

Hey all...new user here.... so apologies if this has been asked many times.

Looking at getting the Shogun sbdc007... but now I see the sbdc029 is replacing it.

Any thoughts if it is coming with saphire glass?

Thoughts on it if you own one, sbdc007?


----------



## jupiter6

Jonhen said:


> Hey all...new user here.... so apologies if this has been asked many times.
> 
> Looking at getting the Shogun sbdc007... but now I see the sbdc029 is replacing it.
> 
> Any thoughts if it is coming with saphire glass?
> 
> Thoughts on it if you own one, sbdc007?


How about doing a forum search instead of hijacking this thread?


----------



## smalls

jupiter6 said:


> How about doing a forum search instead of hijacking this thread?


umm, how is he hijacking a thread when asking about a new watch? :think:

Not sure if the new Shogun has sapphire but apparently it's got the updated lume like the new MM300.


----------



## jupiter6

smalls said:


> umm, how is he hijacking a thread when asking about a new watch? :think:
> 
> Not or sure if the new Shogun has sapphire but apparently it's got the updated lume like the new MM300.


Umm, asking for opinions on the soon to be old Shogun (when a search would find many existing reviews that include opinions) in a thread that is not about the old shogun is hijacking it.


----------



## smalls

jupiter6 said:


> Umm, asking for opinions on the soon to be old Shogun (when a search would find many existing reviews that include opinions) in a thread that is not about the old shogun is hijacking it.


he was also asking about a new watch. A question which I still cannot find an answer to despite doing a "search". Just feels like a "let's pick on the new guy" move. Dude's just trying to learn about our hobby.

And I think the Shogun is an awesome watch but the rubber strap that it comes with is not my favorite. Would prefer it with a Tuna rubber. Some folks also don't like the Monster hands but if you can get past that it's a really comfortable piece and the Diashield coating really makes a difference with the softer titanium.

Woah! This thread is getting way out of hand with all these opinions. Let me get us back on track.

Old Shogun




New Shogun


----------



## jswing

I think I'm the only one on the planet that doesn't hate the new logo. As far as sapphire, they didn't upgrade the new MM300 to sapphire, so I think it's fair to assume they didn't with the Shogun.


----------



## Everdying

seeing as the new shogun has the same retail price as the old one at 120,000 yen, i would assume that there would be no sapphire.


----------



## Samwatch

jswing said:


> I think I'm the only one one the planet that doesn't hate the new logo.


You are not alone...

:roll:

Michael


----------



## Mrcitzen

No, I don't like the new Prospect logo on the dail.


----------



## P415B

*Re: Aliens (1986) watch reprinted*



Aliens Exist said:


> Legendary Ripley's wristwatch from *Aliens (1986)* is back! 2 NEW *Seiko** × Giugiaro design* limited edition Seiko Spirit models is coming in November 13, 2015. Both limited to 3000 pcs. Cal.7T12 quartz chronograph.
> *SCED035 *(gray)
> *
> *


*

Just ordered mine. Thanks for the heads up. 







*


----------



## serge70

I like the new field watch,however the lack of a rotating bezel is no good.If it doesn't rotate,why make it look like it does ?


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

The good news is the Alpinist made the cut and is still hanging on in there unscathed. I want one, it's on my to-buy list.


----------



## mcnabbanov

ZASKAR36 said:


> These new field watches have been posted on a few sparse threads already...and a couple members have purchased them already. I figure might as well make it officially apart of the "new and upcoming" thread. These came out last month in asian markets. I want a grey dial...probably will order one after I get back from my trip in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 43mm case
> 4r36 movement w/ hacking handwinding
> Domed Hardlex crystal
> 22mm lugs
> Fixed bezel
> *No Seiko 5 logo (yes that's a feature)
> *
> (all pics borrowed)
> 
> SRP711 (black dial black bezel)
> 
> 
> SRP715 (black dial SS bezel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SRP707
> 
> 
> SRP709
> 
> 
> SRP713 (cream dial..'pic looks white but it is cream)


w-whaaaat! those look great. any ideas on pricing?


----------



## cel4145

mcnabbanov said:


> w-whaaaat! those look great. any ideas on pricing?


Creation Watches carries them all: srp7


----------



## ZASKAR36

mcnabbanov said:


> w-whaaaat! those look great. any ideas on pricing?


Spreading the news posted by Jalak from his SRP711 thread...


jalak said:


> They're now listed on creationwatches... $199 for srp711
> 
> 188 for non pvd bracelet (707 & 709)
> 
> 175 for leather model (713 & 715)


----------



## Tom2517

Don't know if anyone post it yet, but looks like there will be another version of the high beat SBEX001, this time (copying Rolex and COMEX) it's a collaboration between Seiko and Jamstec (a Japanese industrial diving company).


----------



## Seppia

*Re: Aliens (1986) watch reprinted*



Aliens Exist said:


> Legendary Ripley's wristwatch from *Aliens (1986)* is back! 2 NEW *Seiko** × Giugiaro design* limited edition Seiko Spirit models is coming in November 13, 2015. Both limited to 3000 pcs. Cal.7T12 quartz chronograph.
> 
> *SCED035 *(gray)
> *
> 
> SCED037 *(black)


Thank you SO much for posting this!
I'm definitely getting one. 
November seems so far away!


----------



## Brickbats and Adiabats

I really need to rustle up the dough for the Alpinist this year before it's gone forever. Glad it didn't get cut.

I was very excited about the look of the SARW019 - love me some gunmetal colors - but the fact that it's a two-eye day-date function just spoils it for me. Since it's Seiko it'll undoubtedly be easy to set, but that doesn't make it easier to read...


----------



## JRMARTINS

At least the 3 fonts on the sumo dial got fixed and it's all 1 font! The X logo doesn't bother me.


----------



## Ardy

damn none of these new watches are really doing it for me :/


----------



## Aliens Exist

Tom2517 said:


> Don't know if anyone post it yet, but looks like there will be another version of the high beat SBEX001, this time (copying Rolex and COMEX) it's a collaboration between Seiko and Jamstec (a Japanese industrial diving company).


*SBEX003 *- regular version release after limited SBEX001. Without gold accents, like SBDX001. I will wait next SBEX005 or 007 with 300m waterproof in SBDX001/017 case and 8L55 high-beat movement. Guess it will be released in 2017 or 2018.


And here is coming NEW "SUMO killer" models *SBDC039/041/043/045 *200m divers with 6R15 movement.


----------



## thevenerablelars

I like the colorway on the SBEX003. 

Interesting integrated lugs on the SBDC series. Not a bad look, just hope the bracelets are good enough you'd never want to switch them out for something else.


----------



## Gerard Jones

Ardy said:


> damn none of these new watches are really doing it for me :/


Agreed. Hoping they have some secrets up their Seiko sleeves!


----------



## Ottovonn

Damn, that SBEX003 looks hot. To me, it looks a lot better than the LE edition. Too bad it's probably still only wearable on beefy wrists.


----------



## Wildmans85

More details on the 'Sumo Killer' line up please, they look pretty slick!


----------



## Maithree

Aliens Exist said:


> *SBEX003 *- regular version release after limited SBEX001. Without gold accents, like SBDX001. I will wait next SBEX005 or 007 with 300m waterproof in SBDX001/017 case and 8L55 high-beat movement. Guess it will be released in 2017 or 2018.
> 
> 
> And here is coming NEW "SUMO killer" models *SBDC039/041/043/045 *200m divers with 6R15 movement.


The SBDC043 looks interesting but it has an integrated bracelet.


----------



## OldZephyr

Any idea what the diameter will be of the "Sumo Killers"?


----------



## oak1971

Sarbs are under Seiko 5 now.


----------



## BigBluefish

oak1971 said:


> Sarbs are under Seiko 5 now.


Gawd, please don't put the "5" logo on the SARB017, I'm going to buy one by the end of the month....please, no.....


----------



## oak1971

Good thing I just got a Sarb017. No 5 on this one.


----------



## Seppia

BigBluefish said:


> Gawd, please don't put the "5" logo on the SARB017, I'm going to buy one by the end of the month....please, no.....


Putting the 5 logo on the sarb line would be a spectacularly bad idea, but Seiko isn't exactly hitting home run after home run lately, so I wouldn't be surprised if they did do it.


----------



## ZASKAR36

Wildmans85 said:


> More details on the 'Sumo Killer' line up please, they look pretty slick!


^^ This ^^ Those have piqued my interest.


----------



## BigBluefish

ZASKAR36 said:


> ^^ This ^^ Those have piqued my interest.


I shudder to think: integrated bracelet, stamped clasp, hollow endlinks, 49mm diameter ... Just guessing of course. ; ) Actually, it looks OK...'cept for the hands and indices. Not sure about the bezel.

I really like the SARG lineup, and I have no beef with the updated MM300, and can even live with the Prospex logo on the Sumo (but I gotta ask... why???) but I'm starting to get a bit worried where Seiko is going, aesthetically. That last tricked-out gilt uber-Marine Master...I dunno, that was just...well, not my cup of tea.


----------



## dinexus

Does a 42/44mm 3-hand Astron with a world time bezel ring exist yet?


----------



## Aliens Exist

*NEW Astron LE*

NEW Limited Edition 8X-series dual time Astron *SBXB071*. Combined titanium/ceramics case and bracelet, Cal.8X53, limited to 2000 pcs. Release date: November 13, 2015. Price: 280,000 JPY


----------



## harald-hans

*Re: NEW Astron LE*

From where is this information - any link please ?


----------



## Maithree

oak1971 said:


> Sarbs are under Seiko 5 now.


What?

???????????? ????????


----------



## oak1971

*Re: NEW Astron LE*



harald-hans said:


> From where is this information - any link please ?


Its in the catalog.

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## oak1971

Maithree said:


> What?
> 
> ???????????? ????????


That is how it looks in the catalog.

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ant56

Aliens Exist said:


> Old SUMO with minor improvements, such as NEW LumiBright and Prospex logo on the dial coming in october 2015. The model ref. *SBDC031*. The MSRP price not downgraded or upgraded, it's still 60,000 JPY, and there is no DiaShield.
> 
> 
> 
> As one member said, i would like to say: "bastardization of prospex lineup continues..."


This one get my vote.


----------



## Rankiryu

Conditions of "seiko 5" is the day-date.
6R15 Alpinist does not meet the conditions.


----------



## JRMARTINS

*Re: NEW Astron LE*



oak1971 said:


> Its in the catalog.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


Do you have a link to the catalogue?


----------



## oak1971

Earlier in the thread was a link. Hard to page back on my phone. 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunelm

oak1971 said:


> Earlier in the thread was a link. Hard to page back on my phone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


This post has a link to the catalogue:
**NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches** - Page 4

The page with the SARBs and SARGs does have the 5 Sports logo above their pictures (there is one Seiko 5 Sports in that group - the SARZ005) but the main heading is "Mechanical" and that's the brand the table at the end groups them together as - メカニカル


----------



## Maithree

*Re: NEW Astron LE*



oak1971 said:


> Its in the catalog.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


Interesting. I had a Seiko 5 tag with the SARG005 I bought. Since it doesn't have the day function it is a bit misleading.

http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/purchase/pdf/ALL_201509.pdf


----------



## oak1971

Have to look at my tags for the sarb017. I don't have access to them just now.

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish

Hope they don't mess with the SKX line. Except maybe a movement upgrade.


----------



## banderor

Posted on a Thai website on Sept. 25, 2015. [Edit: I see there's a thread on these already on WUS.]


----------



## banderor

One more from a Thai site. Seiko SNDF95 Monte Carlo quartz chronograph.


----------



## tsteph12

banderor said:


> Posted on a Thai website on Sept. 25, 2015. [Edit: I see there's a thread on these already on WUS.]
> 
> View attachment 5603705


The new Christmas chrono diver?


----------



## Aliens Exist

October 07, 2015 Seiko dropped UPDATED *Seiko Brightz* catalog:
http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/purchase/pdf/SEIKO_BZ_2015ss.pdf


----------



## Aliens Exist

Seiko Astron Japan Limited Edition *SBXB071* special webpage launched.


----------



## Aliens Exist

*Seiko Prospex MarineMaster 1000m SBEX003*

*SBEX003 *as we thought is not regular version of SBEX001, its Seiko Diver's Watch 50th Anniversary limited edition JAMSTEC (Japan Agency for Marine-Earth Science and Technology) collaboration special model. Release date: November 13, 2015. Key features: Deep blue green coloured dial with embossed wave pattern, water resistance 1000m, titanium case and bracelet+silicon band, hi-beat cal.8L55, 500 pcs, price 650,000 JPY.


----------



## Seppia

*Re: Seiko Prospex MarineMaster 1000m SBEX003*



banderor said:


> One more from a Thai site. Seiko SNDF95 Monte Carlo quartz chronograph.
> 
> View attachment 5604225


This one looks great, but are we sure it's new?
It looks familiar



Aliens Exist said:


> *SBEX003 *as we thought is not regular version of SBEX001, its Seiko Diver's Watch 50th Anniversary limited edition JAMSTEC (Japan Agency for Marine-Earth Science and Technology) collaboration special model. Release date: November 13, 2015. Key features: Deep blue green coloured dial with embossed wave pattern, water resistance 1000m, titanium case and bracelet+silicon band, hi-beat cal.8L55, 500 pcs, price 650,000 JPY.


This one looks almost as bad as the original sbex, only without the golden accents


----------



## Aliens Exist

*Re: Seiko Prospex MarineMaster 1000m SBEX003*

Grand Seiko 55th Anniversary limited model *SBGR097* released. Key features: Stamped GS logo pattern on blue dial, 500 pcs, cal.9S61, price 450,000 JPY.


----------



## Seppia

This one looks great! GS delivers


----------



## Gerard Jones




----------



## alexcswong

Gerard Jones said:


> View attachment 5658482


Thanks for sharing. Seems top right is 500pcs limited edition. Not very sure of Japanese, seems launch next Jan 2016. The top 2 watches is nice.


----------



## Toshk

*Re: Seiko Prospex MarineMaster 1000m SBEX003*

Sorry wrong post


----------



## zeke_stone

P415B said:


> They just had to go and f*** up the Shogun + Sumo with that silly Prospex logo on the dial&#8230;. SMH


100% Agreed, what does it even mean anyway? They are tying in multiple watches into the same brand sub division when they should be diversifying and making individual ones special. So there is no actual difference between the old shogun and new shogun except for the prospex logo? Ridiculous, they have slightly devalued my shogun in my eyes ! It's the same with that "5" logo, i bought a "5" watch for a certain price but now i am finding "5"s on higher and lower priced watches, it makes them lose their individual identity somewhat.


----------



## Toshk

*Re: Seiko Prospex MarineMaster 1000m SBEX003*



Aliens Exist said:


> Grand Seiko 55th Anniversary limited model *SBGR097* released. Key features: Stamped GS logo pattern on blue dial, 500 pcs, cal.9S61, price 450,000 JPY.
> 
> Any idea if the 42mm case is really that big as they say?
> Also do you happen to know the exact lug size?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## jlyc

*Re: Aliens (1986) watch reprinted*



P415B said:


> Just ordered mine. Thanks for the heads up.


Can you please PM me where you ordered yours? Thank you...


----------



## P415B

*Re: Aliens (1986) watch reprinted*



jlyc said:


> Can you please PM me where you ordered yours? Thank you...


_*@jlyc*_ - I Ordered from SEIKO3S using FromJapan. Here is the link. HAGWE!


----------



## bender

Will probably get the Giugaro Ripley reissue to complement my Bishop reissue this November.


----------



## CharlieBandroid

While I don't mind the Prospex logo on the "New Sumo" (NewMo?), the script "Automatic" on the dial add a touch of elegance, in my way of thinking....


----------



## lucduc

Saw this on Reddit
http://i.imgur.com/vuZKtrh.jpg


----------



## bricem13

Hot cakes !

Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## eduardo.bispo

lucduc said:


> Saw this on Reddit
> http://i.imgur.com/vuZKtrh.jpg


This looks like a successor to the skx00 line. Could it be the end of venerable skx007/9?


----------



## tekong

Looks like the 6309, so the rumours were true


----------



## maxxevv

Looks like a re-release with the 6309/6 dial ?!


----------



## Alpinist

unfortunatly not until May 2016


----------



## BigBluefish

Hmm. They seem to have kept the SKX hour and minute hands. What's up with that???? 
I do prefer the SKX case, though I realize that ...what do you call it, a cushion case?, is really popular. Looks like a squashed blob to me, but that's just me. Like the dial and bezels, though. 
Time to stock up on SKX divers????


----------



## jalak

I can't wait...


----------



## Yannarelly

CharlieBandroid said:


> While I don't mind the Prospex logo on the "New Sumo" (NewMo?), the script "Automatic" on the dial add a touch of elegance, in my way of thinking....


+1


----------



## alexcswong

WOW, new release for 6306/6309... this is exciting....


----------



## Yannarelly

eduardo.bispo said:


> This looks like a successor to the skx00 line. Could it be the end of venerable skx007/9?


Look great. Do you think the markers are printed or applied?


----------



## alexcswong

Alpinist said:


> unfortunatly not until May 2016


Are you talking about the new turtle revive SRP787 & SRP789? 
May I know how do you know the release date?


----------



## alexcswong

lucduc said:


> Saw this on Reddit
> http://i.imgur.com/vuZKtrh.jpg


Sorry, does mean to be rude /distrust.... Is there anyway to validate this is true?


----------



## bender

Based on the tentative schedule by the local distributor here, May 2016 is the release date. priced around $250


----------



## alexcswong

bender said:


> Based on the tentative schedule by the local distributor here, May 2016 is the release date. priced around $250


Thanks! bender.
This will selling like hot cakes....for sure.
At that price will be another revive legendary, not sure how it will affect the original 6306 / 6309, vintage watch market..?


----------



## ThomasH

*They look pretty nice!*

.

Cleaned up the pic a bit, just so I could look at it! :-d










- Thomas


----------



## Canuck22

*Re: They look pretty nice!*

WHY OH WHY did they paint the minute hands!?!?! I think it looks tacky. They better do a black bezel version with normal hands.


----------



## mcnabbanov

*Re: They look pretty nice!*

wow! its about time they've done a cushion case re-release! for $250 i'd take that blue one


----------



## phlabrooy

*Re: They look pretty nice!*

I think it actually looks pretty good ! Lots of divers nowadays have orange, red, or even yellow minute hands, so as to be readily visible at a glance

Wonder if the bracelet is standard, or whether it will be available too on rubber ?

Regards,


----------



## Byfrost

jswing said:


> I think I'm the only one on the planet that doesn't hate the new logo. As far as sapphire, they didn't upgrade the new MM300 to sapphire, so I think it's fair to assume they didn't with the Shogun.





Samwatch said:


> You are not alone...
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Michael


I don't hate the new logo, what I hate is Seiko putting the Prospex logo on most already existing models. Sadly the Prospex series has lost its exclusivity for being a "JDM" model. Look at the new Sumo, the Solar diver's chronograph SSC015P1 and second gen SRP307 monster. Those are fine examples. By adding the Prospex logo, Seiko can increase the price of the watch by a modest amount.

Whenever I look at Seiko watches now, I "try" to avoid those with the Prospex logo. This is another reason I am sticking to the good old classic SKX007J. I'm actually glad that the Legendary SKX007J is unaffected by this.


----------



## 59yukon01

Looking forward to these, but I'm hoping an all black bezel version will be available as well.


----------



## BigBluefish

*Re: They look pretty nice!*



phlabrooy said:


> I think it actually looks pretty good ! Lots of divers nowadays have orange, red, or even yellow minute hands, so as to be readily visible at a glance
> 
> Wonder if the bracelet is standard, or whether it will be available too on rubber ?
> 
> Regards,


I'm hoping that's not some sort of integrated bracelet....

But I actually like it better with the colored hands. Just wish they weren't the SKX pattern.

A previous poster said $250??? That must be street, not MSRP. Makes me think, along with the hands, that this IS the replacement for the SKX. What movement is in it, 4r15?


----------



## KUNISMAN

*Re: They look pretty nice!*



ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> Cleaned up the pic a bit, just so I could look at it! :-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Thomas


At last some new seiko to drool for...since the srp641 I hadn´t any eagerness for getting older quicker (until may of 2016 that is)


----------



## Uriel

*Re: They look pretty nice!*



BigBluefish said:


> What movement is in it, 4r15?


It's in the image - Cal. 4R36


----------



## MuRph77

SRP787K1


----------



## Uriel

If anyone was interested, this is the link to the original Reddit thread where this was posted with info about pricing, etc:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/3pqh6t


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

*Re: They look pretty nice!*

Seikonaut much excite!

I want one right now.


----------



## thorien

*Re: They look pretty nice!*

Please Seiko keep the dimensions of the original 6309's.

Please don't supersize them somehow or make them really thick!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## bricem13

Now I will need 2... Full black and black and gold 

Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mb8780

Hot momma!! This made my day. Now the wait.


----------



## joseph80

Finally...YESSS!!!!


----------



## Mike_Dowling

............


----------



## thorien

Strangely these ones don't have the coloured minute hands?


----------



## pw01

*Re: They look pretty nice!*



Canuck22 said:


> WHY OH WHY did they paint the minute hands!?!?! I think it looks tacky. They better do a black bezel version with normal hands.


That watch is amazing but the minute hand ruins it! I guess I'll be buying a set of hands if I get one


----------



## JRMARTINS

I can hear my bank account whimper in fear!!


----------



## eduardo.bispo

Case size 44,3? Thats a little big...


----------



## jalak

773...


----------



## BigBluefish

eduardo.bispo said:


> Case size 44,3? Thats a little big...


Makes sense, I guess, if the dial and bezel are SKX size. The case is not the most efficient dimensionally, a/k/a "squashed blob."

Despite my dislike of cushion cases, I may still pick up the Coke model, just to give it a try.


----------



## glengoyne17

59yukon01 said:


>


Without coloured minute hands now? Model Numbers are different though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD

Sweet mercy, I thought this day would never come. Now to decide which version...


----------



## thorien

Prefer the look of the 'J' versions myself but I expect they will cost more as usual!


----------



## 59yukon01

glengoyne17 said:


> Without coloured minute hands now? Model Numbers are different though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's because these are additional models.


----------



## Malice 146

I'm definitely in. I love my 6309, it's my daily wearer. I'm in on the blue version. 
Now the wait.........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jur24

Can't beleive what I am reading!! But is the source Seiko itself? 

What about the price...how much would the bracelet one cost?


----------



## banderor

Thank you for posting this 59yukon01.

[Edit: I see 59yukon01 reposted, and the original post was further back (?) Too busy at lunch to research the thread carefully. I'm on it now. ]



59yukon01 said:


>


----------



## onomato

Oh man that gold one is prime time. This is big, I may need to clear the collection


----------



## William Ayin

brownwld said:


> Is there any successor of a Sumo coming?


nope, i think they just added the prospex logo.


----------



## pw01

59yukon01 said:


> [/QUiOTE]
> I think this may take a bite out of Loy's business


----------



## Tourbillion87

SRP777J1 will be mine!


----------



## brandon\

iaymnu said:


> Can't wait to get a pair


Hehehe&#8230;


----------



## JRMARTINS

59yukon01 said:


>


Where did you find this treasure?


----------



## Freighttrain

I'm all in for a Pepsi and the all black on the bracelet!


----------



## stewham

Those cushion cased ones look awesome! I also wonder if they're the replacement for the SKX's. Can't wait to get a couple of those, especially now that the 6309's have gone up in price a lot since I got mine a few years ago.


----------



## joseph80

I believe they will replace the current skx line. Hodinkee confirms the SKX007 production has ceased.
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-seiko-skx007-divers-watch
There is also a black/blue and black/red version


----------



## John_Frum

Why do they all have the same J1 suffix in the model number when some are SS bracelet and others are rubber?


----------



## tonyfabro

It will be interesting to see how the brand develops, especially on the GS line becoming more available on the american market.


----------



## BigBluefish

That watch has some pretty big dial markers. I wonder if its going to get the new amped LumiBrite? If so, you could probably use the thing as a night light.


----------



## brawijaya80

I hate Seiko...too many models and type!!!!!!!!!
Make may wallet empty again arrgggghhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 59yukon01

JRMARTINS said:


> Where did you find this treasure?


Member on another forum posted it, and he said he found somewhere on Facebook.


----------



## thevenerablelars

That's a great throwback design. Really well done.


----------



## mike120

Im buying all of them. Holy hell I can't wait for that day to come.


----------



## banderor

Haha .. There are currently 41 people on this thread. Wonder why?


----------



## Myman

I disliked cushion cases originally.
Now I have the 6306 7001 from 1979 & the Typhoon T II (6105 case) from 2015.
So I have done a 180 & I reckon, ya can't knock the cushion case until you've tried it.
I have enough cushion cases for now & they are at the top of my 'watch box'.
( Don't like the pointless X branding on the new ones ).


----------



## Robotaz

This thread is going to be very, very long.

Should be fun.


----------



## Spring-Diver

This is great news....finally :-!

Merry Christmas to me:-d

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Everdying

Spring-Diver said:


> This is great news....finally :-!
> 
> Merry Christmas to me:-d
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


more like Easter


----------



## GregoryD

I'm thrilled about these new divers, but if it's true the 007/009 are going away, that would be the end of a true icon. I know it's gotta happen at some point, but if these new divers are the replacement, jeez, those are some big shoes to fill!


----------



## gshock626

59yukon01 said:


>


Thanks for posting!

I don't need another watch but there's no way I'm passing this up.


----------



## randb

gshock626 said:


> Thanks for posting!
> 
> I don't need another watch but there's no way I'm passing this up.


Like wise, 777 for me.


----------



## jr81

That damn prospex logo. I just can't get passed it. Imho, it looks like crap on every single watch they paste it on and they've essentially cheapened the product line as well. Great looking watch otherwise.


----------



## Simoun




----------



## Spring-Diver

Everdying said:


> more like Easter


Easter it is:-d

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver

59yukon01 said:


>


99% perfect.... It's not a deal breaker, but..... really needs a larger lume pip like the 6306/ 6309. 
That would be 100% perfect:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## tritto

jr81 said:


> That damn prospex logo. I just can't get passed it. Imho, it looks like crap on every single watch they paste it on and they've essentially cheapened the product line as well. Great looking watch otherwise.


It could be worse, it could have a great big "5"shield on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliens Exist

Thanks for sharing this new awesome 200m scuba diver's! Really must have! Day 1 for me! 2 models I like: all ss with gold accents and pepsi bezel+rubber strap.


----------



## JRMARTINS

Is it just me or does the 773 seem blue?


----------



## giorgos mg

I see it as blue too

And 777 with rubber is black


G.


----------



## Ananta

> There are currently 30 users browsing this thread. (17 members and 13 guests)


So much hype


----------



## alexcswong

mike120 said:


> Im buying all of them. Holy hell I can't wait for that day to come.


Mee too

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## alexcswong

Sounds like iphone 3Gs launch, for seiko-holic people like us! 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## pw01

I wonder what impact the SRP777J1 will have on Loy's sales...


----------



## thorien

I wonder if these will have the etched prospex crown as well..
Mind you I'd still buy them.


----------



## BDC

Ananta said:


> So much hype


So much awesome!


----------



## Domo

Faaark! I'm in *wuv*


----------



## gifford

JRMARTINS said:


> Is it just me or does the 773 seem blue?





giorgos mg said:


> I see it as blue too
> 
> And 777 with rubber is black
> 
> G.


I think the SRP777J1 is Blue because the SRP787K1 is Blue.

I think it goes as follows:

SRP773J1 - Black
SRP775J1 - Gold
SRP777J1 - Blue
SRP779J1 - Red
SRP787K1 - Blue with Blue Hand(s)
SRP789K1 - Red with Red Hand(s)

If so, I'm saving up for a 773 and 775!


----------



## banderor

59yukon01 said:


>


My Top 5 Predictions.


Endless debate about Prospex logo ruining the dial layout.
Endless debate about balanced second hand.
At $250 (if that is the correct price) debates about the quality of the bracelet on 773/775.
At $250 (if that is the correct price) there will be QC issues on some pieces with dial/chapter ring alignment, date wheel alignment, bezel issues, unevenly applied Lumibrite, and so on.
I hesitate to mention this one, but ... they'll be a campaign (soon?) to give the new diver a nickname like Ninja or Ronin.


----------



## gifford

I'll lose my mind if they don't correct the chapter ring alignment in these releases. I even notice it in Seiko's marketing images! Absolutely unacceptable.


----------



## 59yukon01

banderor said:


> My Top 5 Predictions.
> 
> 
> Endless debate about Prospex logo ruining the dial layout.
> Endless debate about balanced second hand.
> At $250 (if that is the correct price) debates about the quality of the bracelet on 773/775.
> At $250 (if that is the correct price) there will be QC issues on some pieces with dial/chapter ring alignment, date wheel alignment, bezel issues, unevenly applied Lumibrite, and so on.
> I hesitate to mention this one, but ... they'll be a campaign (soon?) to give the new diver a nickname like Ninja or Ronin.


Probably all true. While I'm looking forward to seeing it in person in the future, all other speculation is really just wasted breath at this time. I'll either like it or not and move on to the next desire.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

banderor said:


> I hesitate to mention this one, but ... they'll be a campaign (soon?) to give the new diver a nickname like Ninja or Ronin.


We need to wait until it appears in a movie then we can name it after the character, just like The Other Iconic Diver...


----------



## Cobia

*Re: They look pretty nice!*



ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> Cleaned up the pic a bit, just so I could look at it! :-d
> 
> Thanks for the pic mate,
> 
> Wonder if this is an orange or red bezel, its hard to tell, it will probably be traditional red but if its orange im all over it, regardless i love em and love the cushion case, very retro and classical, a bit like the seiko Turtle.


----------



## banderor

gifford said:


> I'll lose my mind if they don't correct the chapter ring alignment in these releases. I even notice it in Seiko's marketing images! Absolutely unacceptable.


I've noticed in threads on WUS that *Steinhart divers*, and even something as expensive as the *Tudor Black Bay*, sometimes have alignment issues with bezels and dials.

It happens on watches like the *Seiko Marine Master Professional 300m Auto* too. On his website, Seiya-san has a disclaimer for the MM 300 which reads:



> *NOTE:
> *The chapter ring and index & bezel index and face index not being aligned perfectly.
> In general, Seiko's screw down crowns are not smooth as Swiss manufactures'.




It took me a long time to realize this, but everything can be fixed or replaced on watches that don't meet one's expectations. For example, say you badly marred the case on a Grand Seiko. You could have the whole case replaced if you pony up the bucks.

It's all part of the game.


----------



## ThomasH

*Seiko Sword!*

:-d

Hey, I'll start the naming! :-! My favorite thing about the 6309s is the "sword" at the 12 o'clock marker so I recommend "Seiko Sword Diver", "Seiko Sword" or "Sword".

But please note, it is never "the Sword". That is just wrong. :rodekaart

- Thomas

P.S. 63Sword? :think: Sword63?


----------



## Cobia

*Re: They look pretty nice!*

Anybody like to have a guess or know the case size of these, will they be sumo size or a 42?


----------



## banderor

LordBrettSinclair said:


> We need to wait until it appears in a movie then we can name it after the character, just like The Other Iconic Diver...











LOL .. Disney is releasing The Peanuts Movie soon ...


----------



## banderor

59yukon01 said:


> Probably all true. While I'm looking forward to seeing it in person in the future, all other speculation is really just wasted breath at this time. I'll either like it or not and move on to the next desire.


Solid comment, but I'm 99.999 percent sure a 777 will be on my wrist next summer. b-)


----------



## K022

*Re: They look pretty nice!*



Cobia said:


> Anybody like to have a guess or know the case size of these, will they be sumo size or a 42?


I really hope they come in below 40mm. wishful thinking i know...


----------



## giorgos mg

It s Virgil


G.


----------



## giorgos mg

Can someone who knows to clean the pict details to see the info


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

*Re: Seiko Sword!*



ThomasH said:


> :-d
> 
> Hey, I'll start the naming! :-! My favorite thing about the 6309s is the "sword" at the 12 o'clock marker so I recommend "Seiko Sword Diver", "Seiko Sword" or "Sword".
> 
> But please note, it is never "the Sword". That is just wrong. :rodekaart


Japanese --- it has to be the Katana or Wakizashi or Odachi...


----------



## giorgos mg

Saisei is reborn in Japanese?
We have samurai we have shogun
We have katana in ananta




G.


----------



## banderor

*Re: Seiko Sword!*



LordBrettSinclair said:


> Japanese --- it has to be the Katana or Wakizashi or Odachi...


See what I started? It was just a matter or time though, so I don't feel bad. 

Actually, I used to find the nicknames rather silly. But now I think they are a nice "insider vocabulary" and a shortcut for Seiko nerds discussing their watches. Although I like "777, etc." whatever everyone comes up with is OK by me.


----------



## luth_ukail

god damn it. that two piece of image is the next best thing i've seen as a skx007 owner. although i have never own any cushion style case watch, this is just the right model to start with. 

im excited as [email protected]&k! subscribed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor

*Re: Seiko Sword!*



ThomasH said:


> Hey, I'll start the naming! :-!


Okay, I can't resist ... It has a "cushion case," how about The Zafu? :-d


----------



## 59yukon01

*Re: They look pretty nice!*



Cobia said:


> Anybody like to have a guess or know the case size of these, will they be sumo size or a 42?


Case Size clearly stated on the image is 44.3.


----------



## Pentameter

banderor said:


> View attachment 5762770
> 
> 
> LOL .. Disney is releasing The Peanuts Movie soon ...


FOX is releasing the Peanuts movie.

Disney is releasing a little movie that takes place in a galaxy far, far away&#8230;


----------



## banderor

Pentameter said:


> FOX is releasing the Peanuts movie.
> 
> Disney is releasing a little movie that takes place in a galaxy far, far away&#8230;


Oh, is The Peanuts movie by FOX. My bad.

Along with new Star Wars, Disney also has this (as in movie characters/watch dials). ;-)


----------



## atarione

I am SOOO EXCITED about the 6309 reissue... that is awesome... I'm getting that black / gold one with a quickness**.


** when available.


----------



## DCOmegafan

What was the case size of the 6309?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmodromedary

I always found it odd that neither the skx007 -nor any of its ancestors- ever received a nickname. Maybe it was a sign of respect that we all memorised the ID numbers and referred to them all by their one true names...

For this new one... Seiko Sword works but I reckon 777 will stick.

Heck, wanna just call the series the Number Divers... ?


----------



## Spring-Diver

DCOmegafan said:


> What was the case size of the 6309?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


44.3 mm

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## banderor

Cosmodromedary said:


> I always found it odd that neither the skx007 -nor any of its ancestors- ever received a nickname.


In Japan, the classic divers have nicknames 1st diver, 2nd diver, 3rd diver, and so on. The 6306/09 is the "3rd diver."


----------



## ZASKAR36

bender said:


> Based on the tentative schedule by the local distributor here, May 2016 is the release date. priced around $250


Ohhhhhh YEEEEEEEEES!! I am so stoked...now I don't know which one to get.


----------



## joseph80

The second hands look bent to me. I wonder if they'll have domed crystals!


----------



## BruceEv08

Very exciting! I'm digging the gold lettered version 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWBYTYME

Have a feeling that more than one of these will be in my box next spring. Time to move some of the guys that are not seeing any wrist time. So happy to see the turtle making a comback!


----------



## itsajobar

I hope the crown isn't threaded into the case like the 6309. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikosomatic

I'd be happy if the stem assembly WAS integral to the case, it certainly proved durable enough for the many 6309s that are still in service. I would, however, like to see the same sort of domed crystal as the Monsters have.


----------



## joseph80

I hate to be a buzz kill but these are starting to look very suspect. Wrist sushi has a thread on these as well and a member there was playing with the photos and they are clearly cut and pasted together. It's also odd how the model numbers are different just because the bracelets are different. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## luth_ukail

holy. thats a deal breaker. it does looks chop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John_Frum

Should not the suffix change according to the bracelet? i.e. J1 for made in Japan / Rubber, J2 for made in Japan / Stainless Steel, K1 for made in Malaysia / Rubber etc?


----------



## joseph80

Yes it should, not the core model reference


----------



## giorgos mg

773 is blue
777 is black

I also have the fear or the trolling on this but on the other hand I have the hope that these will be real 


G.


----------



## Malice 146

Ugh. Will be so disappointed if these are not real. 


Sent from my iPad using Tin cans and string


----------



## Patronaget

Woa, so many hopes pinned onto this, just wish it's true. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keefeloke

I'm actually quite proud of myself now I recently took the plunge and bought a Sumo (001) off an eBay seller from Japan.
After conversion its $550 SGD for a brand new watch. I even more proud to discover our local Seiko boutique is selling the JDM model. But its retailing at $1195. Hahaha.
I can't be happier.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS

Anything about the new cushion cases is pure speculation, until there is a better quality photo or a second source with confirmation I think we should all take it with a grain of salt.

Sorry for being such a buzz kill!

But if it is true, my bank account is going to take a beating!!


----------



## JRMARTINS

John_Frum said:


> Should not the suffix change according to the bracelet? i.e. J1 for made in Japan / Rubber, J2 for made in Japan / Stainless Steel, K1 for made in Malaysia / Rubber etc?


That's what got me worried too that all this is someone's idiotic idea of a joke!!


----------



## Seppia

Wow that would be a bummer 
Let's wait and see


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Have we all been watch-trolled? LOL.


----------



## itsajobar

Seikosomatic said:


> I'd be happy if the stem assembly WAS integral to the case, it certainly proved durable enough for the many 6309s that are still in service. I would, however, like to see the same sort of domed crystal as the Monsters have.


No. If it gets stripped there's no way to repair it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin

I really hope these are real but on another forum a member did a little editing and you can see how choppy the image looks....almost as if it was a fake photoshop project  iam praying that seiko is just bad at photo editing


----------



## joseph80

William Ayin said:


> I really hope these are real but on another forum a member did a little editing and you can see how choppy the image looks....almost as if it was a fake photoshop project  iam praying that seiko is just bad at photo editing
> View attachment 5774866


I posted that yesterday


----------



## luth_ukail

well im not too worried even if its a fake. coz i think next year Seiko should intro something new just to surprise us all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin

joseph80 said:


> I posted that yesterday


apologies lol this thread is just so active i cannot keep up with it.


----------



## joseph80

Maybe someone at Seiko did this to test the waters. If that's the case I'd much rather a 6105 re issue


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Seiko has a black ops marketing team? Cool.


----------



## ZASKAR36

Say it ain't so. If this turns out to be a hoax...I vote we grab out pitchforks and torches and go on a witch hunt.


----------



## 59yukon01

[SEIKO]Has any of you seen these new line of Prospex Diver's due May 2016? : Watches

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/3pqh6t


----------



## Ottovonn

*Re: Seiko Sword!*



ThomasH said:


> :-d
> 
> Hey, I'll start the naming! :-! My favorite thing about the 6309s is the "sword" at the 12 o'clock marker so I recommend "Seiko Sword Diver", "Seiko Sword" or "Sword".
> 
> But please note, it is never "the Sword". That is just wrong. :rodekaart
> 
> - Thomas
> 
> P.S. 63Sword? :think: Sword63?


Seiko Swordfish?


----------



## Memento Vivere

*Re: Seiko Sword!*

Wow, I haven't been this excited for a $250 dive watch in ...._forever. _If these turn out to be fakes.....Ugh, troll successful/10.


----------



## joseph80

Looking for pre-orders!! Has to be a scam


----------



## giorgos mg

That s what I fear too ... 

G.


----------



## brandon\

ZASKAR36 said:


> Say it ain't so. If this turns out to be a hoax...I vote we grab out pitchforks and torches and go on a witch hunt.


Come and get your pitchforks&#8230;

---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E
---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E
---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E
---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E
---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E
---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E
---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E
---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E
---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E
---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E ---E


----------



## P415B

hope its not a hoax really looking forward to these.


----------



## Cobia

Maybe it could be nicknamed the Air Bag.


----------



## P415B

Just sent an email to SEIKO3S and see if they respond with a presale release date.


----------



## longstride

So at the end of the day, at this stage we have no idea if this is a Hoax or not. It is surprising that there are no better quality images - Seiko usually don't let any images out except really high quality professional shots.

I really do hope there is some truth to this rumor, I'm definately in.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

You do realise the Seiko sales and marketing department is located in a secret hollowed-out volcano lair. They specialise in not letting Western customers know anything about Japanese market watches, and protect them with not inconsiderable ferocity. Only by going undercover as a simple Japanese fisherman and pretending to marry a local girl will give you the ability to infiltrate the base and figure out if these watches are real. Even then, you might get caught by golf-buggy driving Seikonauts and need rescuing by abseiling ninjas.


----------



## longstride

We could make a movie!


LordBrettSinclair said:


> You do realise the Seiko sales and marketing department is located in a secret hollowed-out volcano lair. They specialise in not letting Western customers know anything about Japanese market watches, and protect them with not inconsiderable ferocity. Only by going undercover as a simple Japanese fisherman and pretending to marry a local girl will give you the ability to infiltrate the base and figure out if these watches are real. Even then, you might get caught by golf-buggy driving Seikonauts and need rescuing by abseiling ninjas.


----------



## Seppia

longstride said:


> Seiko usually don't let any images out except really high quality professional shots.


Are we talking about the same Seiko that has pics on their catalogues so horrible that its grand Seiko line looks more or less the same as their $100 watches?


----------



## Seppia

I mean what the hell is this?








Invicta shots look way better


----------



## A MattR of Time

All these new models, and do you think they will fix the dial/bezel/chapter ring alignment problem? Nah, me either.


----------



## bender

just an update. SRP773 SRP775 SRP777 SRP779 will be released this December while the SRP787K1 and SRP789K1 will be released in May/June 2016.


----------



## William Ayin

bender said:


> just an update. SRP773 SRP775 SRP777 SRP779 will be released this December while the SRP787K1 and SRP789K1 will be released in May/June 2016.


Where is your source? this December sounds amazing if true!


----------



## Cosmodromedary

So far the nickname suggestions are:

Ninja
Ronin
Sword
Swordfish
Wakizashi
777
Airbag
Pincushion
Zafu
Turtle

I would also like to add Pufferfish...
Or Fugu in Japanese.
(Insert Simpsons Fugu reference here)

Could we maybe keep collecting suggestions until release, then pin up a poll???

Else it will be the SRP637 / BabyTuna / FrankenMonster / TunaMonster debacle all over again. That thing still has multiple nicknames floating about...

"There can only be One"
Highlander


----------



## Cosmodromedary

"I WANT FUGU!!!" - Homer Simpson


----------



## William Ayin

Turtle seems like the most appropriate name, puffer fish is too long and a swordfish is associated with speed and slenderness which imo is not what that fat old cushion case represents.


----------



## alexcswong

This is 2nd generation turtle. I am thinking.. What do you call a young or baby turtle? 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## jriley1520

On the turtle theme, tortoise or terrapin are alternatives, but don't quite strike me right. My suggestion would be *shirudo*, which is shield in Japanese I think, as the cushion case resembles a shield to me. I like fugu quite a bit as well.


----------



## muchacho_

alexcswong said:


> What do you call a young or baby turtle?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Kraken.


----------



## Samwatch

Fugu!









Michael


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

I have to wonder aloud if they'll roll that case out eventually to the Prospex / Marine Master series, whereupon I will faint with happiness.


----------



## luth_ukail

i couldn't care less about the nickname if the watch itself does not exist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

I find your lack of faith.... _disturbing._


----------



## Potatotree

lucduc said:


> Saw this on Reddit
> http://i.imgur.com/vuZKtrh.jpg


Perfect! Very smart imo

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## Potatotree

Yannarelly said:


> Look great. Do you think the markers are printed or applied?


I hope they're printed... But we're all glad they'll be lumebrite!!!

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail

well its not that i don't enjoy nicknaming a watch, but its a bit dissapointing if all this are not real. n what if we have found the perfect name? 

ps: i voted Fugu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexcswong

muchacho_ said:


> Kraken.
> 
> View attachment 5783034


Kraken... Nice

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmodromedary

luth_ukail said:


> well its not that i don't enjoy nicknaming a watch, but its a bit dissapointing if all this are not real. n what if we have found the perfect name?
> 
> ps: i voted Fugu
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then we send emails to Seiko saying "I WANT FUGU!!!" until they make us the watch


----------



## leong33

Hi there

We have Stargate, Sawtooth, Tuna and these names are not Japanese. So I guess the Nickname may not be Japanese. Let me suggest a positive name.

Year 2016 (also the 40th anniversary of 6309/6306 the first year production of 6306-7000 in 1976) will see the release of Kungfu Panda 3, let me suggest a name " OOGWAY".

The name Master Oogway taken from the Kungfu Panda movie a Paramount Picture.









Some positive quotes from Master Oogway:-









Hope you guys like it.


----------



## 59yukon01

Let's not turn this into another watch naming thread. Numbers for now work fine for a watch, that may or may not be, in the works. Also the 007/009 never had a nickname so why these.


----------



## robbie409

Dealers get these blurry pdf-pics and have to tell the distributor if and possibly how many they think they will take.


----------



## Rankiryu

"Kame" : _Turtle_
"Fugu" : _Puffer_
"Mambo" : _Sunfish_


----------



## valetchrome

Can't we just call it the 6309 reissue? Assuming seiko's really making it and it's not some prank haha.


----------



## ki6h

He's large, he's Japanese and he's a turtle: Gamera!


----------



## mitak

It has to be TURTLE! ;-)


----------



## brandon\

I vote for Crackin'. 

As in "Damn son! That watch is crackin'!"


----------



## Jonymd

what matters is not the name, what matters is the release date


----------



## banderor

Cobia said:


> Maybe it could be nicknamed the Air Bag.


Radiohead reference. Nice. You've inspired me to pull and play OK Computer today. b-)


----------



## banderor

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I have to wonder aloud if they'll roll that case out eventually to the Prospex / Marine Master series, whereupon I will faint with happiness.


It appears to me that these new models are Singapore Seikos, since the catalog shot has descriptions written in English.

My understanding is Seiko divisions in different areas can custom order different designs for their markets, with Thailand and the LE Monsters being the best example. I don't think the new ones will be LE's though, and think it *may* replace the 007 series. Since it uses the same handset as the 007 series, all Seiko Singapore needs to do is build new dials, crowns and cases. We'll see.

With one purported catalog shot to go by, it seems likely these will not be initially offered in the Japan domestic market. If that's the case, they'll be "re-imported" to Japan and Rakuten sellers or brick-and-mortar stores like Tic Tac will be the best option for Japanese people to get them.

If I'm right, after Seiko Japan sees them sell like hotcakes, they might bring them into the domestic fold with some minor upgrades and substantial price increases.

Just a little Sunday morning quarterbacking.


----------



## longstride

Point taken - but whenever there is a watch that is big news (EG: SBDX012) Seiko release a 'teaser' shot many months in advance, I think there was a promo shot for the SBDX012 floating about for about 8 months in advance. I hope these are for real, but when there are online retailers taking pre-orders that does set off my alarm bell's especially when the images we see are potentially Photo-shopped. But like I said, if they are for real - I'm in!!



Seppia said:


> Are we talking about the same Seiko that has pics on their catalogues so horrible that its grand Seiko line looks more or less the same as their $100 watches?


----------



## muchacho_

Ok guys, I got this. Let's call it Squirtle!


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

The whole premise is so full of win, even if it's a hoax Seiko need to jump on it and make it real. Retro is fashionable. Classic is awesome. They can't not have a hit on their hands, especially at that price point although I'd love to see Prospex and even GS models with a similar style.

In fact, cards on the table - a Grand Seiko turtle-styled diver? I'd put my money down in a heartbeat.


----------



## Cosmodromedary

LordBrettSinclair said:


> They can't not have a hit on their hands, especially at that price point although I'd love to see Prospex and even GS models with a similar style.


But they are Prospex. They have the Prospex X on the dial.


----------



## cwik

This certainly looks fake to me.

Check out the 2 images we have:

















*Case & Lugs*
Compare the lugs, and where the bracelet ends. You can see some of the cushion case between the bracelet and the bezel in the second one, but not the first.

*Lighting in the 1st Image*
In the first image, why is the bezel, dial, and crown so vivid and dark, but the case and bracelet are so faded. The first image is very much a stitching of at least 2 images.

*Wednesday 2nd?*
Looking back through this thread, ALL official Seiko images show the watch with a date of Sunday 6 (or just 6 if no day). There's some professional grade images that aren't Sunday 6, but all Seiko ones seem to have this date.

*Bezel Differences*
It could be because of how the contrast was set up on the images, but the dots around the bezel look noticeable bigger in the second image.

*Copy-Paste?*
In the 2nd image, I tried to overlap each watch on each other to see if there was an obvious copy-paste, but I found each image was *slightly* different, stretched either vertically or horizontally, or the image was off by half a pixel. There aren't any obvious image artefacts shared on each watch in the second image. I suspect they created the image in high resolution with slight variance on each image (eg, stretches in one axis), scaled the image down, and saved it as a noisy JPG. If fake, the 2nd image is done MUCH better than the first.

*Conclusion*
In my unprofessional opinion, I really think this is all a hoax. The first image has absolutely terrible editing (the lighting, the way the bracelet just continues under the bezel, etc.) and is obviously not just a photo. The second one is way more convincing, so much so that nothing about the pixels themselves has convinced me 100% that it's doctored. I haven't actually inspected any official Seiko images in this fashion, so perhaps they are indeed official and they just did a bad job on their own images in this case. That being said, the date is the smoking gun for me. Seriously, look at all Seiko photos and take note of the date.

If it's not fake, wow, Seiko really has some room to improve when it comes to their official images. If it is fake, I hope Seiko will take heed of the excitement this generated. And shame on the original person who made these; why would you put the prospex logo on the dial?!?


----------



## luth_ukail

i have a hunch that it is fake. but im still hoping seiko see this thread and response to it. this is Wus anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17

bender said:


> just an update. SRP773 SRP775 SRP777 SRP779 will be released this December while the SRP787K1 and SRP789K1 will be released in May/June 2016.


What is the source? This cant be a hoax and have a release date.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Cosmodromedary said:


> But they are Prospex. They have the Prospex X on the dial.


Dude, you need to get over yourself. One day the Prospex logo will become desirable. in 1971 I'm sure some grognard shook his head at the Pogue's coloured dial.


----------



## pk_diver

Hope it's not an hoax, the mate reporting the release date is an old time member... got to be true... and I NEED ONE!


----------



## William Ayin

pk_diver said:


> Hope it's not an hoax, the mate reporting the release date is an old time member... got to be true... and I NEED ONE!


According to another forum,it has confirmed that watches with those model numbers are going to be released next year but what has not been confirmed is if those models are the watches in the pictures.


----------



## luth_ukail

maybe only thing that bother me is the coding. how does SRP replacing a SKX? like The SKX???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikethebike67

luth_ukail said:


> maybe only thing that bother me is the coding. how does SRP replacing a SKX? like The SKX???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that is has to do with the different movement. Skx=7s26 and srp=4r36.


----------



## banderor

LordBrettSinclair said:


> The whole premise is so full of win, even if it's a hoax Seiko need to jump on it and make it real. Retro is fashionable. Classic is awesome.


Seiko's not alone in failing to leverage iconic past designs.

There was a thread on WUS recently on a Bulova chronograph worn on the moon. If Bulova (which is owned by Citizen) reproduced it, I think they'd have a hit on their hands.

They could put something like a 27-jewel ETA Quartz Thermoline movement in it (which I believe is accurate to +/- 10 seconds a year, has an independent hour hand & perpetual calendar). That's the movement the Certina DS 2 PerciDrive Chronograph uses.

Bulova also made iconic digital watches in the 1970s they could reproduce. And no current production version of the original Accutron? Really?


----------



## luth_ukail

mikethebike67 said:


> I think that is has to do with the different movement. Skx=7s26 and srp=4r36.


Well i know the movement is different and upgraded. but i just can't associate the iconic with the terms SRP.

Not in a good way.

And i thought the build of an SKX watch is a bit hinger in finish compared to the SRP.

But nvm, the watch we are discussing now maybe don't even exist.


----------



## Cosmodromedary

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Cosmodromedary said:
> 
> 
> 
> But they are Prospex. They have the Prospex X on the dial.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you need to get over yourself. One day the Prospex logo will become desirable. in 1971 I'm sure some grognard shook his head at the Pogue's coloured dial.
Click to expand...

Errr... You wished for a Prospect version. I pointed out that the images do indeed appear to be of Prospex versions. Not sure why that upset you.
Perhaps with all the recent criticism of the logo you mistook my post for a complaint. That's not the case. I don't mind the logo at all. My 637 has the logo and I quite like it.


----------



## stewham

I was a bit sceptical at first about the 6309 reissues, but it's in line with what Seiko has done in the past so I don't think we can discount them just because of the poor quality of the images.

Last year they came out with the Recraft series, they were originally seen in March in some poor quality scans - these ones below- and a lot of people thought it was a bad photoshop.









Then later in about August some better quality images emerged (and they were released around this time) - these ones below - and these also have the same Wednesday the 2nd date that the new 6309 reissues have. A lot of the official images from Seiko have different dates, Wed 2 and Sun 6 are both just as common, but not the only dates that are used.










I think that until it gets closer to the date, we may not get better images than the ones we have now. But I'm still hopeful it's true


----------



## luth_ukail

somebody is just way over his head i think.


----------



## ZASKAR36

luth_ukail said:


> Well i know the movement is different and upgraded. but i just can't associate the iconic with the terms SRP.
> 
> Not in a good way.
> 
> And i thought the build of an SKX watch is a bit hinger in finish compared to the SRP.
> 
> But nvm, the watch we are discussing now maybe don't even exist.


Mikethebike is correct. skx and srp designations ARE NOT different brand lines to denote higher or lesser quality. It is in reference to the movement being used.

And if one were to attach an emotional reaction to one over the other, the srp is the one you want to favor because it means that model has the newer handwinding and hacking movement =)

I'm holding out hope. The original person to post the news on Reddit has had a loooong legitimate posting history on Reddit. I doubt he would spend all these past years on Reddit, just so he could build up credibility so he could hoax Seiko fans on the internet.


----------



## luth_ukail

ZASKAR36 said:


> Mikethebike is correct. skx and srp designations ARE NOT different brand lines to denote higher or lesser quality. It is in reference to the movement being used.
> 
> And if one were to attach an emotional reaction to one over the other, the srp is the one you want to favor because it means that model has the newer handwinding and hacking movement =)
> 
> I'm holding out hope. The original person to post the news on Reddit has had a loooong legitimate posting history on Reddit. I doubt he would spend all these past years on Reddit, just so he could build up credibility just so he could hoax Seiko fans on the internet.


After post by Stewham, im pretty sure the hype is real.

And i welcomed the SRP dethroning SKX.

say bye bye 7SX6!

Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Cosmodromedary said:


> Errr... You wished for a Prospect version. I pointed out that the images do indeed appear to be of Prospex versions. Not sure why that upset you.
> Perhaps with all the recent criticism of the logo you mistook my post for a complaint. That's not the case. I don't mind the logo at all. My 637 has the logo and I quite like it.


You are quite right, I read your post wrong. My apologies for snapping.


----------



## pokey074

muchacho_ said:


> Ok guys, I got this. Let's call it Squirtle!
> 
> View attachment 5788922


Perfect! The Seiko Squirtle. Fits right in with the Sumo, Samurai, Shogun...

If real, 777 for me!


----------



## Cosmodromedary

LordBrettSinclair said:


> You are quite right, I read your post wrong. My apologies for snapping.


No worries mate!


----------



## jalak

luth_ukail said:


> maybe only thing that bother me is the coding. how does SRP replacing a SKX? like The SKX???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Umm... Like how SRP307 replacing SKX779?


----------



## luth_ukail

jalak said:


> Umm... Like how SRP307 replacing SKX779?


U r right. I missed those models. Forgot that there was an SKX replaced earlier in Monster line.

God i'm so excited!


----------



## phlabrooy

Well, Rob of Monsterwatches in the Netherlands seems to think it is definitely not a hoax ....

And, if anyone _should_ know about Seiko new releases, it would have to be Rob !

Check out his comments on the other thread .... *Re 6309 reissue ? See thread at f74 ( and post at f21)*.

Regards,


----------



## luth_ukail

im writing directly to Seiko and see if they have any answers about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS

phlabrooy said:


> Well, Rob of Monsterwatches in the Netherlands seems to think it is definitely not a hoax ....
> 
> And, if anyone _should_ know about Seiko new releases, it would have to be Rob !
> 
> Check out his comments on the other thread .... *Re 6309 reissue ? See thread at f74 ( and post at f21)*.
> 
> Regards,


Just read the post....He mentions that the Netherlands will get the 77* next year!


----------



## JRMARTINS

Wonder which will be JDM and which are international market....


----------



## Memento Vivere

It's official, the hype is real. Put me down for one of each.


----------



## giorgos mg

This is a reply from a Japanese store, allow me not to mention the store , but is is reliable source










G.


----------



## yourturn.id

waiting for it, hopefully there's a big annoucement bout it


----------



## phlabrooy

Looking at the initial blurry, rough pictures of these, I didn't really think that they might be fake, since the only initial pictures of the 50th Anniversary Baby Tuna originally appeared pretty much the same ..... and they certainly turned out to be genuine !










I have a 34 year old 6309, which is still running strong, and still looks great, but I really want to get either a 777 or the 779, which hopefully will be available over here soon.

So, if what they say about the release dates are true, the Japanese market should get their versions at the end of the year, and the other international versions early next year ....

This will really be great !

Regards,


----------



## luth_ukail

777 is the magic number


----------



## mullaissak

hello guys 
just wanted to ask was browsing for the Seiko Sumo Sbdc003
and i found this:
Seiko Prospex Blue Sumo SBDC033 - Shopping In Japan .NET
the renewed seiko sbdc033?
is it real i mea it is real as they are selling it already as you can see
but from the specs i dont see any diffrence any help needed here before i buy ????
thanks


----------



## JRMARTINS

The main differences are the Prospex logo on dial and crown, the same font on the dial and the new lumibrite.


----------



## tsteph12

mullaissak said:


> hello guys
> just wanted to ask was browsing for the Seiko Sumo Sbdc003
> and i found this:
> Seiko Prospex Blue Sumo SBDC033 - Shopping In Japan .NET
> the renewed seiko sbdc033?
> is it real i mea it is real as they are selling it already as you can see
> but from the specs i dont see any diffrence any help needed here before i buy ????
> thanks


Does anyone know if these new Sumo divers come with DiaShield coating? Thanks.


----------



## bender

luth_ukail said:


> im writing directly to Seiko and see if they have any answers about it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My local source would often let me know what the newer Seiko releases are and most of the time, a google search of those numbers would turn up empty until 2 weeks later, wherein some of the Seiko country sites or Singapore watch shops would post them. Contacting Seiko directly about unreleased and unpublicized models isn't a good idea based on how tightly they control the information about what they will release.


----------



## luth_ukail

bender said:


> My local source would often let me know what the newer Seiko releases are and most of the time, a google search of those numbers would turn up empty until 2 weeks later, wherein some of the Seiko country sites or Singapore watch shops would post them. Contacting Seiko directly about unreleased and unpublicized models isn't a good idea based on how tightly they control the information about what they will release.


Well i thought somebody already did ctc them and they have responded positively. Although mine still no reply yet ( Thong Sia Malaysia ).

And since the hype is real, i think im just gonna wait till the release and see just how nice the watch is ( which im sure it's gonna be a bom!)


----------



## TimeZone.72

How I wish they would reissue the automatic bullheads.


----------



## William Ayin

I messaged seiko directly and they responded "Regarding your inquiry, we would like to assist you however we would like to know where did you get this pictures from."


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

William Ayin said:


> I messaged seiko directly and they responded "Regarding your inquiry, we would like to assist you however we would like to know where did you get this pictures from."


Hold on while I take a quick spin in my lolocopter!

Ha ha ha. The Internet, doofus. Where else? I blame that Snowden guy.


----------



## Cosmodromedary

LordBrettSinclair said:


> William Ayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I messaged seiko directly and they responded "Regarding your inquiry, we would like to assist you however we would like to know where did you get this pictures from."
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on while I take a quick spin in my lolocopter!
> 
> Ha ha ha. The Internet, doofus. Where else? I blame that Snowden guy.
Click to expand...

LOL!


----------



## Gerard Jones

Seen on K&L Watch...


----------



## Adman

Can't see latest posts in this thread for some reason.


----------



## joseph80

Gerard Jones said:


> Seen on K&L Watch...


This was a LE of 550 which came out a few years ago.


----------



## bender

William Ayin said:


> I messaged seiko directly and they responded "Regarding your inquiry, we would like to assist you however we would like to know where did you get this pictures from."


Due to a similar incident 3 years ago, ADs are not allowed to take pictures or scans of upcoming models of the catalogs that the distributors show to them to take orders. That's why leaked images are not as extensive or as advanced of the release date as before.


----------



## Domo

Not sure if this has been posted but a new "Asia Limited Edition" 44GS hi-beat is coming out, SBGJ015

Put in your pre-orders now ;-)


----------



## luth_ukail

wow i did not expect that reply from seiko. looks like snowden is interested in squirtle also!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145

Not sure if this is new or not, the Seiko SRP704K. Creation Watches recently got it in for $187: Seiko Automatic 100M White Dial SRP704K1 SRP704K Men's Watch. Can not find any images of it except through them and the listing on Seiko Canada which has that concept art (why can Seiko not provide actual pictures?).

42mm automatic 4R35 movement
white dial, gold plated


----------



## ZASKAR36

William Ayin said:


> I messaged seiko directly and they responded "Regarding your inquiry, we would like to assist you however we would like to know where did you get this pictures from."


Hahahhaa. I love it when what they aren't saying tells you more than what they are saying.

It's officially official in a non official way these models are legit. If they come out with different dial colors, I may be getting more than one for the first time in my watch collecting life =)


----------



## banderor

William Ayin said:


> I messaged seiko directly and they responded "Regarding your inquiry, we would like to assist you however we would like to know where did you get this pictures from."


So Seiko USA marketing people don't monitor WUS Seiko forum, TZ or Reddit then. Can't say that surprises me.


----------



## phlabrooy

William Ayin said:


> I messaged seiko directly and they responded "Regarding your inquiry, we would like to assist you however we would like to know where did you get this pictures from."





ZASKAR36 said:


> Hahahhaa. I love it when what they aren't saying tells you more than what they are saying.
> 
> It's officially official in a non official way these models are legit.


HaHaHa,

Oh, Oh ..... Looks like they are not too happy about this "leaked" news !!!

Yeah, I think we can all BELIEVE this is definitely the REAL DEAL, now !

Looking forward to this really.....

Regards,


----------



## alexcswong

phlabrooy said:


> HaHaHa,
> 
> Oh, Oh ..... Looks like they are not too happy about this "leaked" news !!!
> 
> Yeah, I think we can all BELIEVE this is definitely the REAL DEAL, now !
> 
> Looking forward to this really.....
> 
> Regards,


Or it could be just acted blur... Sometime before lunch it's good to have leak news to test market reaction. So they know how much price or volume to plan ahead... Or some minor adjustment possible....


----------



## Jonymd

It is time for all of us ask Seiko photos. :-d


----------



## Chronopolis

I like this series a lot!



ZASKAR36 said:


> These new field watches have been posted on a few sparse threads already...and a couple members have purchased them already. I figure might as well make it officially apart of the "new and upcoming" thread. These came out last month in asian markets. I want a grey dial...probably will order one after I get back from my trip in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 43mm case
> 4r36 movement w/ hacking handwinding
> Domed Hardlex crystal
> 22mm lugs
> Fixed bezel
> No Seiko 5 logo (yes that's a feature)
> 
> (all pics borrowed)
> 
> SRP711 (black dial black bezel)
> 
> 
> SRP715 (black dial SS bezel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SRP707
> 
> 
> SRP709
> 
> 
> SRP713 (cream dial..'pic looks white but it is cream)


----------



## Rocat

Having mostly Casio G-Shocks and other "affordable" analogs, SKX-781 included, it amazes me how uptight Seiko is on new releases getting leaked ahead of time. 

In the Casio sub forum, we have a few guys that are connected in one way or another with folks at Casio, whether directly or through distributors. These guys are not in the watch business, just huge fans, and get heads up months in advance of new releases. And we get clear pictures, none of this grainy crud that looks as if it was taken with an old 110 Kodak. We have catalog images along with pricing and which global markets each watch will be destined for. Granted, Casio does manage to keep the wraps on some limited run models. The New Burton Rangeman is the newest one that snuck up on us. Although sometimes one of our members will know about these limited models way in advance but will not lead on that he knew until after it is officially released. 

Seems to me Casio is acting foolish. I say let the information on new models come out and let all the watch crazy forums talk them up and buy them up. It free publicity.


----------



## valuewatchguy

alexcswong said:


> Or it could be just acted blur... Sometime before lunch it's good to have leak news to test market reaction. So they know how much price or volume to plan ahead... Or some minor adjustment possible....


Or it could be just a natural human response. If someone came to me and said hey I heard this rumor about you, whether it was good or bad, true or untrue, I would want to know where they heard it from.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nightlog

I concur with cwik.

Although, I hope we are wrong.


----------



## William Ayin

Rocat said:


> Having mostly Casio G-Shocks and other "affordable" analogs, SKX-781 included, it amazes me how uptight Seiko is on new releases getting leaked ahead of time.
> 
> In the Casio sub forum, we have a few guys that are connected in one way or another with folks at Casio, whether directly or through distributors. These guys are not in the watch business, just huge fans, and get heads up months in advance of new releases. And we get clear pictures, none of this grainy crud that looks as if it was taken with an old 110 Kodak. We have catalog images along with pricing and which global markets each watch will be destined for. Granted, Casio does manage to keep the wraps on some limited run models. The New Burton Rangeman is the newest one that snuck up on us. Although sometimes one of our members will know about these limited models way in advance but will not lead on that he knew until after it is officially released.
> 
> Seems to me Casio is acting foolish. I say let the information on new models come out and let all the watch crazy forums talk them up and buy them up. It free publicity.


I don't think they are being uptight lol.These photos were obviously not intended for the public eye so i think seiko is kind of bugged that their product has been leaked before they even had a chance to take good photos of the watches. When car companies are about to release a new model but before they can promote the product and take beautiful photos, some amateur guy takes a shoddy spy shot of it all dirty, without proper lighting etc and leaks it all over the internet, it kind of takes the hype off of the final release. Perhaps 6 months before casio releases those lovely pictures of their upcoming watches, they too have shoddy first draft renders of the watch like seiko but unlike seiko they are simply not leaked and no one of the public knows about them.


----------



## cel4145

William Ayin said:


> I don't think they are being uptight lol.These photos were obviously not intended for the public eye so i think seiko is kind of bugged that their product has been leaked before they even had a chance to take good photos of the watches.


If that is true, they should get over themselves. A lot of their primary product pics on seiko websites are crappy. They look more like concept art sometimes.


----------



## brandon\

valuewatchguy said:


> Or it could be just a natural human response. If someone came to me and said hey I heard this rumor about you, whether it was good or bad, true or untrue, I would want to know where they heard it from.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I heard you paid full retail for an Invicta.


----------



## valuewatchguy

brandon\ said:


> I heard you paid full retail for an Invicta.


I can neither confirm nor deny that statement. But i would like to know where you heard that?

......you had to go with Invicta

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis

valuewatchguy said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny that statement. But i would like to know where you heard that?


"You are paranoid."
"Doh! Who told you!!??" ;-)


----------



## Cobia

William Ayin said:


> I messaged seiko directly and they responded "Regarding your inquiry, we would like to assist you however we would like to know where did you get this pictures from."


 lol well that confirms it then, the pics the real deal.


----------



## MAXAGO

Japan will have one Grand Seiko SBGV019 Quartz for Jan/Feb introduction Limited Edition Quartz. It features an ultimate 9F82 Quartz movement with +/- 15sec year accuracy and see through case back. Many advancements have been made to make the see through case back possible. For example: case back is newly developed to maintain magnetic resistance even with see through sapphire back, the IC is further protected against UV. Limited to 500pcs worldwide.


----------



## Spencer PK

bender said:


> just an update. SRP773 SRP775 SRP777 SRP779 will be released this December while the SRP787K1 and SRP789K1 will be released in May/June 2016.


Do you have a definitive source on this? I absolutely want to believe this is the case. Any idea where they'll be sold? Where we will be able to get them?


----------



## GregoryD

MAXAGO said:


> Japan will have one Grand Seiko SBGV019 Quartz for Jan/Feb introduction Limited Edition Quartz. It features an ultimate 9F82 Quartz movement with +/- 15sec year accuracy and see through case back. Many advancements have been made to make the see through case back possible. For example: case back is newly developed to maintain magnetic resistance even with see through sapphire back, the IC is further protected against UV. Limited to 500pcs worldwide.
> View attachment 5852514


Wow that looks amazing. I need to start saving, quick!


----------



## matthew P

Domo said:


> Not sure if this has been posted but a new "Asia Limited Edition" 44GS hi-beat is coming out, SBGJ015
> 
> Put in your pre-orders now ;-)


Damm thats a fine looking watch.... how about a production version with the 24HR reference on the bezel?


----------



## Chronopolis

Man! I wish they would do something about their font use!!
Unfortunately for me, I just can't do GS because of that.



Domo said:


> Not sure if this has been posted but a new "Asia Limited Edition" 44GS hi-beat is coming out, SBGJ015
> 
> Put in your pre-orders now ;-)


----------



## matthew P

Chronopolis said:


> Man! I wish they would do something about their font use!!
> Unfortunately for me, I just can't do GS because of that.


While I agree with you in principal its no where near as noticeable or disagreeable in person.


----------



## matthew P

I wish they would re-release this watch case combination/ Orange GMT GS ( black face/ black date or white face/white date would be just as agreeable)...... just incase anyone from Seiko is reading this thread.















Im good with the Font differences here as well.
This is my ultimate daily wearer grail right here, sure it s unrealistic but got to dream big.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

So Seiko. See how they subvert the orange / blue diver convention into minimalist genius.

There is a sensei Seikoist atop a snowy mountain for sure. He is probably blind and walks silently across rice paper.


----------



## timetellinnoob

luth_ukail said:


> i couldn't care less about the nickname if the watch itself does not exist.


i don't get the rush to 'pick' a nickname either way =). i think someone just wants to lay claim to it being their idea. i think once a watch starts getting into peoples hands, the natural features of the watch should give birth to a nickname, rather than thinking up japanese-sounding things and hoping something sticks. Tuna, Monster, even Sumo make some kind of sense. Starfish, Stargate, yea you can sorta see it. but some names it just seems like people want to give names to watches because it's fun and cute. maybe that's _all_ it is and i'm just no fun haha.

The SKX007 didn't need no nickname, it's either the SKX or the 007 or the SKX007!

edit: also, knowing Seiko, these will come out, be immensely popular, and they will cancel them a little later (looking at you Spork, which I think was one of the earlier SRPs? which caused the name? And Sinn-ko or whatever doesn't sound right) thus artificially making their original price double causing anyone who didn't get in on the ground floor to want to punch themselves


----------



## Pentameter

Chronopolis said:


> Man! I wish they would do something about their font use!!
> Unfortunately for me, I just can't do GS because of that.


what exactly is wrong w/ their font use?


----------



## luth_ukail

timetellinnoob said:


> i don't get the rush to 'pick' a nickname either way =). i think someone just wants to lay claim to it being their idea. i think once a watch starts getting into peoples hands, the natural features of the watch should give birth to a nickname, rather than thinking up japanese-sounding things and hoping something sticks. Tuna, Monster, even Sumo make some kind of sense. Starfish, Stargate, yea you can sorta see it. but some names it just seems like people want to give names to watches because it's fun and cute. maybe that's _all_ it is and i'm just no fun haha.
> 
> The SKX007 didn't need no nickname, it's either the SKX or the 007 or the SKX007!
> 
> edit: also, knowing Seiko, these will come out, be immensely popular, and they will cancel them a little later (looking at you Spork, which I think was one of the earlier SRPs? which caused the name? And Sinn-ko or whatever doesn't sound right) thus artificially making their original price double causing anyone who didn't get in on the ground floor to want to punch themselves


Agree with you wholeheartedly. it's just some of the names i don't get is the Spork. i mean, i saw pork instead. no offense but that's a horrible name to start with.

Tuna is very well picked. As for Sumo, it have to do with the bezel right? And stargate because of the bezel too i think?

There is another naming session with Citizen back then. Somebody called it the Phallus.

LOL


----------



## Chronopolis

Pentameter said:


> what exactly is wrong w/ their font use?


It wouldn't be accurate to say they're "wrong" (although they are :-D).

I just find it very unappealing for being so "diversity in one place" (or, hodge-podgy).

The gothic font is already objectionable here, and then atomic-wedgy-ishly offensive when combined with the rest.

And I really do think Seiko do not have a handle on this matter because it is not their own script.
I'd imagine any Swiss brand would have the same problem if they had to use Chinese characters / fonts.


----------



## timetellinnoob

Chronopolis said:


> It wouldn't be accurate to say they're "wrong" (although they are :-D).
> 
> I just find it very unappealing for being so "diversity in one place" (or, hodge-podgy).
> 
> The gothic font is already objectionable here, and then atomic-wedgy-ishly offensive when combined with the rest.
> 
> And I really do think Seiko do not have a handle on this matter because it is not their own script.
> I'd imagine any Swiss brand would have the same problem if they had to use Chinese characters / fonts.


I like the 'olde english' kinda font. what i disagree with is that essay-question answer size stack of text on the lower half of the dial... Keep the upper Seiko, and then have either GS or Grand Seiko, but not both, maybe keep the hi-beat stuff, and keep GMT. maybe rearrange and play with sizing but 4 lines on one half of the dial is way too much for something that's supposed to be elegant imo


----------



## Jonymd

Questions about the SRP777 and SRP779:

Gracias por su consulta. 
Estas dos referencias estarán disponibles en el mercado español en enero 2016. 
Al tratarse de las novedades de 2016, aun no tenemos precios fijados. 

Atentamente
Tomomi Sato


----------



## jriley1520

banderor said:


> Seiko's not alone in failing to leverage iconic past designs.
> 
> There was a thread on WUS recently on a Bulova chronograph worn on the moon. If Bulova (which is owned by Citizen) reproduced it, I think they'd have a hit on their hands.
> 
> They could put something like a 27-jewel ETA Quartz Thermoline movement in it (which I believe is accurate to +/- 10 seconds a year, has an independent hour hand & perpetual calendar). That's the movement the Certina DS 2 PerciDrive Chronograph uses.
> 
> Bulova also made iconic digital watches in the 1970s they could reproduce. And no current production version of the original Accutron? Really?


Ask and you shall receive, per Hodinkee; Bulova Moonwatch


----------



## brandon\

timetellinnoob said:


> i don't get the rush to 'pick' a nickname either way =). i think someone just wants to lay claim to it being their idea.


Bah! You're just being a negative Nancy because you haven't nicknamed a watch.

I have and my kids' kids' kids' will be telling the story. THEIR OLD MAN NICKNAMED A WATCH ON THE INTERNET.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

I love the Gothic font on Grand Seiko, it's really retro to my eye. it's also really un-trendy. Grand Seiko is all about a company not caring about western sensibilities and marching to the beat of their own drum. They are the ultimate contrarian luxury item, only the Japanese could do it.


----------



## jmichael26

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I love the Gothic font on Grand Seiko, it's really retro to my eye. it's also really un-trendy. Grand Seiko is all about a company not caring about western sensibilities and marching to the beat of their own drum. They are the ultimate contrarian luxury item, only the Japanese could do it.


+1 on this


----------



## Memento Vivere

jmichael26 said:


> +1 on this


+2


----------



## kiwi.bloke

Maybe another mm or 2 larger at 41mm in diameter would be nice.


----------



## cwik

timetellinnoob said:


> ... also, knowing Seiko, these will come out, be immensely popular, and they will cancel them a little later (looking at you Spork...


From what I gather, the spork was discontinued because it wasn't awfully popular. The short life span and lower initial popularity created a fairly low supply. I think the rarity of it created more demand than when it launched.


----------



## Domo

Couple of new quartz models, SBGX119/121.

37mm case, old-style GS bracelet, and "new shape" dual curved sapphire....

ƒOƒ‰ƒ"ƒhƒZƒCƒR�[ - ƒZƒCƒR�[ƒEƒIƒbƒ`Š"Ž®‰ïŽÐ

ƒOƒ‰ƒ"ƒhƒZƒCƒR�[ - ƒZƒCƒR�[ƒEƒIƒbƒ`Š"Ž®‰ïŽÐ


----------



## timetellinnoob

cwik said:


> From what I gather, the spork was discontinued because it wasn't awfully popular. The short life span and lower initial popularity created a fairly low supply. I think the rarity of it created more demand than when it launched.


i guess... i don't have sales numbers only the enthusiasm i witnessed here...


----------



## maxxevv

It seemed to have ended its run with the 4R15 movement being discontinued too.
The timings seemed to have coincided somewhat, no idea if that was the reason though.


----------



## luckynumber

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I love the Gothic font on Grand Seiko, it's really retro to my eye. it's also really un-trendy. Grand Seiko is all about a company not caring about western sensibilities and marching to the beat of their own drum. They are the ultimate contrarian luxury item, only the Japanese could do it.


+1, though I've never considered it retro; just stylish as f*. I hope they never change it, it's super classy.


----------



## Cobia

matthew P said:


> I wish they would re-release this watch case combination/ Orange GMT GS ( black face/ black date or white face/white date would be just as agreeable)...... just incase anyone from Seiko is reading this thread.
> 
> View attachment 5861498
> View attachment 5861506
> 
> 
> Im good with the Font differences here as well.
> This is my ultimate daily wearer grail right here, sure it s unrealistic but got to dream big.


Man i recon the choice of font looks outstanding, maybe the best ive ever seen on a watch, certainly in my top 3, its one of the most attractive things about the GS.


----------



## charjanto

*Re: They look pretty nice!*



ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> Cleaned up the pic a bit, just so I could look at it! :-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Thomas


I am eyeing the red one. Can't wait till next year.


----------



## William Ayin

Domo said:


> Couple of new quartz models, SBGX119/121.
> 
> 37mm case, old-style GS bracelet, and "new shape" dual curved sapphire....
> 
> ƒOƒ‰ƒ"ƒhƒZƒCƒR�[ - ƒZƒCƒR�[ƒEƒIƒbƒ`Š"Ž®‰ïŽÐ
> 
> ƒOƒ‰ƒ"ƒhƒZƒCƒR�[ - ƒZƒCƒR�[ƒEƒIƒbƒ`Š"Ž®‰ïŽÐ


I love 9f quartz and all but if this was automatic imo it would be a homerun. Love the classic size.


----------



## William Ayin

sorry for the double post


----------



## Domo

Sottsass now in rose gold....

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/p_search/detail/do.php?no=SCEB034

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/p_search/detail/do.php?no=SCEB032



And those anniversary Brightzes are on the website now...

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/p_search/detail/do.php?no=SDGZ021

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/p_search/detail/do.php?no=SDGC031


----------



## banderor

Here's a catalog shot of a new ladies version Grand Seiko STGF087, and one of the new Grand Seiko Quartz SBGX121 @domo mentioned a few posts back. I'm surprised 121 costs more than the 093, maybe because of the domed crystal?


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

This new, shortly-to-be-release limited edition GS is the one I'm kinda pining for...


----------



## Seppia

Beautiful. It's probably going to be too tall though


----------



## olticker

I am a big fan of Seiko Speedmaster in titanium, in particular the SBDM models. Any chance of Seiko releasing newer Speedmaster models?


----------



## Adman

*Re: They look pretty nice!*



charjanto said:


> I am eyeing the red one. Can't wait till next year.


Man, I can't wait for these bad boys to come out. So excited!


----------



## goz211

Very cool, but that battery needs to be covered with some Tokyo stripes.


----------



## Sitting Bull AZ

So when are these Ninja Turtles expected to be available?


----------



## Cosmodromedary

A previous post suggested that they may be available by end of year.


----------



## Ace McLoud

Cosmodromedary said:


> A previous post suggested that they may be available by end of year.


 I'd really like to see a photograph of one sooner rather than later.


----------



## luth_ukail

ninja turtle? not bad. kawabanggaa!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

^^^^^^So would you really want to refer to such a nice watch after a kids toy? Not me. Think I'll just refer to it as the number, like the 007/009 are.


----------



## joseph80

From another forum
French Seiko AD, Stef, just confirmed the news.
For France -> 767, 769, 772, 773, 775 & 777 will be available in january/february 2016


----------



## Zweig

joseph80 said:


> From another forum
> French Seiko AD, Stef, just confirmed the news.
> For France -> 767, 769, 772, 773, 775 & 777 will be available in january/february 2016


Nice ! I bought my mm300 from him. Very nice guy. I'll call him for my 777.


----------



## luth_ukail

59yukon01 said:


> ^^^^^^So would you really want to refer to such a nice watch after a kids toy? Not me. Think I'll just refer to it as the number, like the 007/009 are.


actually no.

Im just saying it for the LOL


----------



## JRMARTINS

joseph80 said:


> From another forum
> French Seiko AD, Stef, just confirmed the news.
> For France -> 767, 769, 772, 773, 775 & 777 will be available in january/february 2016


It's going to be a great year! I've seen the photos for the 773, 775 and 777 but what are the 767, 769 and 772? 2016 can't get here soon enough!


----------



## brandon\

59yukon01 said:


> ^^^^^^So would you really want to refer to such a nice watch after a kids toy? Not me. Think I'll just refer to it as the number, like the 007/009 are.


NINJA TURTLES ARE NOT TOYS!

They're my childhood. I have proudly passed my Ninja Turtle action figures down to my child.


----------



## 59yukon01

brandon\ said:


> NINJA TURTLES ARE NOT TOYS!
> 
> They're my childhood. I have proudly passed my Ninja Turtle action figures down to my child.


Ha.....so guess my GI Joe from the 60's wasn't a toy then?


----------



## luth_ukail

im sure its a collectible item. i can already see myself enjoying a great year ahead! i aimed the blue/gold version


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giggo

JRMARTINS said:


> It's going to be a great year! I've seen the photos for the 773, 775 and 777


Where did you see these photos?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione

I would like to go on the record of +1ing the idea of nicknaming the upcoming seiko srp777...etc Ninja Turtles..

I fully and wholeheartedly endorse this.


----------



## luth_ukail

i kinda like the idea too. I mean if there is another Seiko came in with brutal bezel and all grayish look just like Breguet Aeronavale, we can nickname that Shredder! 

holding to my faith the 250usd price sticks!


----------



## JRMARTINS

Giggo said:


> Where did you see these photos?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Earlier in the thread, but here they are.


----------



## Giggo

JRMARTINS said:


> Earlier in the thread, but here they are.
> View attachment 5979298


When you said you had seen photos, I was hoping that you saw real photos of the watches, not these renderings.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS

just those unfortunatly


----------



## timetellinnoob

Can't wait for live pics of those...


----------



## sonykurniawan

Hi folks,
Can anyone confirm is the blue dial in the old blumo the same shade of blue as the new one (SBDC033)?
Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tfreud

So...sorry to be a total noob, but does the J in SRP775J1 mean that it's a JDM? And if so, what's the best way to get one in the states? Seiya? And does anyone know the prices yet?


----------



## jswing

tfreud said:


> So...sorry to be a total noob, but does the J in SRP775J1 mean that it's a JDM? And if so, what's the best way to get one in the states? Seiya? And does anyone know the prices yet?


The J indicates made in Japan, but it's not JDM. The Japanese dealers have said they won't even have access to them. In the US we should be able to buy them from US dealers, some of whom are WUS sponsors. Haven't heard any word on pricing yet.


----------



## tfreud

Thanks!


----------



## timetellinnoob

jswing said:


> The J indicates made in Japan, but it's not JDM. The Japanese dealers have said they won't even have access to them. In the US we should be able to buy them from US dealers, some of whom are WUS sponsors. Haven't heard any word on pricing yet.


it would be cool if ordering from a Japanese dealer would always get you a kanji day mov't. logically that's what most would think right? why isn't there any real logic to the day/date language stuff?? pretty much every Seiko i've ordered, some from US dealers (who might have been shadow overseas dealers?), ebay, overseas grey market-- pretty much everything I have gotten has been the Spanish/French variants mostly. maybe another Euro variant mixed in there. they are all K's, except my one J which has Arabic days. the one Roman Numeral one I have I had to order specifically from JakeB. to an extent it makes sense because i guess they are assuming the watches will end up in North America where ENG/SPA/FRE are all huge. but I want to know where to get the Roman numeral ones, and why Seiko makes a billion watches and seeminly no 7s36/4r36 5's/lower end divers come in kanji?? lol. madness.


----------



## 59yukon01

Seiko Austria:http://www.seiko.at/home/kollektionen/taucheruhrendiver/automatik-turtle/srp779k1.htmlSRP773K1


----------



## 6R15

^ Nice evolution from the SKX line if it really is being discontinued


----------



## Seiko Madness

6R15 said:


> ^ Nice evolution from the SKX line if it really is being discontinued


The SKX009 is still listed at SKX009K2. Hopefully that means that the SKX007/009/etc family will stay with us for few more years.


----------



## nordland_nl

Really like the SRP773K1 & SRP777K1 |>|>:think:


----------



## ARMADUK

if this is an upgrade to 007/009 than its weak, also €419 lol


----------



## jswing

tfreud said:


> So...sorry to be a total noob, but does the J in SRP775J1 mean that it's a JDM? And if so, what's the best way to get one in the states? Seiya? And does anyone know the prices yet?


Just finally saw the price in today's link. 419 euro on rubber, so around $450 USD, which I think is about $100 higher than the SKX list. Seems reasonable considering the upgrades. Aside from the movement, they appear to have Seiko's new, improved rubber.


----------



## jswing

ARMADUK said:


> if this is an upgrade to 007/009 than its weak, also €419 lol


That's list price, which isn't much more than the SKX. Presumably street price will be lower.


----------



## Artonthewrist

jswing said:


> tfreud said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...sorry to be a total noob, but does the J in SRP775J1 mean that it's a JDM? And if so, what's the best way to get one in the states? Seiya? And does anyone know the prices yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Just finally saw the price in today's link. 419 euro on rubber, so around $450 USD, which I think is about $100 higher than the SKX list. Seems reasonable considering the upgrades. Aside from the movement, they appear to have Seiko's new, improved rubber.
Click to expand...

Curious have you or anyone seen if the crystal is staying hardlux ?

Dan


----------



## faustoklaere

59yukon01 said:


> Seiko Austria:http://www.seiko.at/home/kollektionen/taucheruhrendiver/automatik-turtle/srp779k1.htmlSRP773K1


Amazing, I need the Blue one now!!! Hope that here in Germany I can receive the new year with these great addition to the Seiko SKX007!


----------



## Squall

Can't wait for it.. arrghh.. take my money already!
How I wish that the second hand is a flying meatball design.. regardless, love the cushion case..


----------



## Squall

Deleted post


----------



## joseph80

Looks like we're calling them the "Turtle".


----------



## jswing

Artonthewrist said:


> Curious have you or anyone seen if the crystal is staying hardlux ?
> 
> Dan


I haven't seen either way, but I'd assume it's still hardlex considering they still use hardlex on their other divers, at least until you get up to the 600 and 1000m divers.


----------



## atarione

oh how I wish they'd put the flying meatball second hand on these... what is the point of luming the back end of the second hand anyway?

regardless... one of these WILL BE MINE....


----------



## joseph80

atarione said:


> what is the point of luming the back end of the second hand anyway?


Just to make sure the watch is still running in the dark. It's an ISO requirement I believe.


----------



## luth_ukail

The retail price is actually about the same. 

Previous SKX retail was 495usd. 

The blue one is nice! 

I hope i can get that one soon..


----------



## maxxevv

ARMADUK said:


> if this is an upgrade to 007/009 than its weak, also €419 lol


Its not a direct replacement to the 007 as that was actually part of the Seiko 5 line.

At €419, its actually cheaper than the very popular SRP639 which they list at €499. 
SRP639K1

Now, we all know the street prices of the SRP639, so think we can all guess how it would translate for this when it comes out.


----------



## pokey074

Looks like I'll be buying a black Squirtle next year!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

El Nino overtime can't get here fast enough to help fund a blue one.


----------



## Domo

So what's the deal with the SRP787/789 squirtles? Are they the same watch as these with the obvious colour variations, or different somehow?


----------



## rkny

Funny, about once a year or so, for the past 10 years, I've googled "6309 reissue", because it was so utterly inevitable in this age of retro rehash chic, especially as it relates to wristwatches. And now it's finally coming. The funny thing is, now that I've found it's coming, I'm that much more attached to my original 6309, which happens to be a mint specimen, and holds a special place in my heart as the very last watch I purchased from the 26th St. Flea Market in NYC, in 2005, just before it closed, after 20 years of buying/selling/trading watches there on more weekends than I can count.


----------



## Roy1988

Automatik (Turtle)


----------



## tsteph12

Already reported to be hardlex, but would imagine aftermarket sapphire crystal upgrades will eventually be an option. I'm in!


----------



## JRMARTINS

I see a 773 and 775 in the near future! wife's gonna kill me!

Any news on the 787 and 789?


----------



## Veda

matthew P said:


> I wish they would re-release this watch case combination/ Orange GMT GS ( black face/ black date or white face/white date would be just as agreeable)...... just incase anyone from Seiko is reading this thread.
> 
> View attachment 5861498
> View attachment 5861506
> 
> 
> Im good with the Font differences here as well.
> This is my ultimate daily wearer grail right here, sure it s unrealistic but got to dream big.


Too close to the new Bell & Ross GMT.


----------



## hantms

Don't want no short-short hands...

Short hands syndrome all over again.

A modern watch in a good size NEEDS good sized hands. Not leftovers from the SKX parts bin.


----------



## theoldwoman

Hmm, rubbing chin thoughtfully on the pricing comments. When an SKX007, on rubber or jubilee, can be bought for around 120 UK pounds, 500 U.S. doesn't sound good.


----------



## JRMARTINS

Fratello did an article on the 77*s! Guess everyone is excited!


----------



## Seppia

theoldwoman said:


> Hmm, rubbing chin thoughtfully on the pricing comments. When an SKX007, on rubber or jubilee, can be bought for around 120 UK pounds, 500 U.S. doesn't sound good.


The $500 figure is msrp, they will not sell a single one for that price on this side of the ocean. 
Maybe in holland (I remember a user showing a pic of an skx009 sold there for 400 euros or so)


----------



## Greg Akin

I'm stoked.. Will definitely be getting a 773 and a 775 !!


----------



## BigBluefish

773 for me. 
But as was just pointed out, the hands seem a bit...stumpy. Ah, I'll probably put a set of 6105 style hands on it, anyway. 
Noticed the case seems to very slightly curved between the lugs...dang, no straight end bracelets, then. No big deal, blue should look good on a light gray Nato.


----------



## Cobbgoblin

Will definitely be adding one of these to the collection, depending on some live photos. The question is, to mod, or not to mod  Maybe a DLC / Cerakote treatment?


----------



## ARMADUK

Seppia said:


> The $500 figure is msrp, they will not sell a single one for that price on this side of the ocean.
> Maybe in holland (I remember a user showing a pic of an skx009 sold there for 400 euros or so)


yes, official prices in stores in europe are stupid high, thats why asian online vendors must be making a killing selling watches.


----------



## William Ayin

the blue on mesh will look bloody phenomenal!


----------



## 59yukon01

Another good article here.

New Seiko Prospex...the Return of the "6309"
http://www.fratellowatches.com/new-seiko-prospex-the-return-of-the-6309/


----------



## rnrprof

WOW- 45 pages for new Seikos. Does anyone have any idea how many new models Seiko puts out in any given year?


----------



## no-fi

Those new turtles look great. But why did they ruin them with the Prospex X logo?


----------



## Pentameter

no-fi said:


> Those new turtles look great. But why did they ruin them with the Prospex X logo?


they're in the process of ruining all their watches with the Prospex logo

kidding&#8230; (somewhat)


----------



## timetellinnoob

hantms said:


> Don't want no short-short hands...
> 
> Short hands syndrome all over again.
> 
> A modern watch in a good size NEEDS good sized hands. Not leftovers from the SKX parts bin.


How are they short? the minute hand is ALMOST to the chapter ring, it can't be much longer, and the hour hand looks to fill about 2/3rds to the chapter ring. looks fine.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

no-fi said:


> Those new turtles look great. But why did they ruin them with the Prospex X logo?


'Ruin?' Really?

I mean, literally, _ruin_?

Compromise, spoil, marr... all reasonable. But ruin as in _destroy_?

No. Hyperbole overload 

As I've said before, once they discontinue Prospex, that logo will eventually make them more collectible.


----------



## no-fi

LordBrettSinclair said:


> 'Ruin?' Really?
> 
> I mean, literally, _ruin_?
> 
> Compromise, spoil, marr... all reasonable. But ruin as in _destroy_?
> 
> No. Hyperbole overload
> 
> As I've said before, once they discontinue Prospex, that logo will eventually make them more collectible.


I'm a journalist. Hyperbole is my livelihood.

And seriously, that logo _does _destroy the watch for me. It's irrational, I know, but I think it would be unwearable with that logo.

As it stands, the dial makes it an almost-gorgeous but tragically flawed paperweight.

I wouldn't buy it even it was a future classic - that's not why I buy and wear watches, sorry.

I am a bit jealous that the logo doesn't bug you. I _want _to like this watch. Badly. But I can't. Small things matter a great deal for WISes, I guess.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

no-fi said:


> I'm a journalist. Hyperbole is my livelihood.


The main problem with your profession, I would suggest.



> It's irrational, I know, but I think it would be unwearable with that logo.


I feel your pain, I wouldn't dream of wearing *any* Orient because the logo looks like the branding off a cigarette packet. Fact.



> I am a bit jealous that the logo doesn't bug you.


It genuinely doesn't trouble me whatsoever. It's unobtrusive to my eye but of course someone could say the same about the vile Orient / Philip Morris logo too.


----------



## no-fi

LordBrettSinclair said:


> The main problem with your profession, I would suggest.


Tell me about it. But sadly, it works. You should see the disconnect between what people say, in reader surveys, they want to engage with - and what the analytics shows they actually click on. It is thoroughly depressing.



LordBrettSinclair said:


> I feel your pain, I wouldn't dream of wearing *any* Orient because the logo looks like the branding off a cigarette packet. Fact ... It genuinely doesn't trouble me whatsoever. It's unobtrusive to my eye but of course someone could say the same about the vile Orient / Philip Morris logo too.


Again, different strokes. I actually _like _the Orient logo. A lot.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

I have a solution - stop the watch at 18:30 and hide the 'X.' Use your phone to tell the time.

I don't know why I didn't think of this before, I could do the same at midnight and own a clutch of Orients.


----------



## Santho

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I feel your pain, I wouldn't dream of wearing *any* Orient because the logo looks like the branding off a cigarette packet. Fact.


If it's just the logo there are at least *some* Orients you could buy: the Orient Star line has a logo that is completely different.


----------



## hantms

no-fi said:


> I'm a journalist. Hyperbole is my livelihood.
> 
> And seriously, that logo _does _destroy the watch for me. It's irrational, I know, but I think it would be unwearable with that logo.
> 
> As it stands, the dial makes it an almost-gorgeous but tragically flawed paperweight.
> 
> I wouldn't buy it even it was a future classic - that's not why I buy and wear watches, sorry.
> 
> I am a bit jealous that the logo doesn't bug you. I _want _to like this watch. Badly. But I can't. Small things matter a great deal for WISes, I guess.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

That's a fair point, Santho. Were I in the market for a dressy watch I'd certainly consider them.


----------



## no-fi

hantms said:


> View attachment 6042866


Lol. Perfect.

Except now the text is too close to the 6 o'clock mark... [j/k]


----------



## Ottovonn

hantms said:


> View attachment 6042866


Seiko design team, hire this man.


----------



## CristobalGordo

LordBrettSinclair said:


> The main problem with your profession, I would suggest.
> 
> I feel your pain, I wouldn't dream of wearing *any* Orient because the logo looks like the branding off a cigarette packet. Fact.
> 
> It genuinely doesn't trouble me whatsoever. It's unobtrusive to my eye but of course someone could say the same about the vile Orient / Philip Morris logo too.


If I may chime in on this...You read a lot of complaints about the Orient logo. My theory is that people are basing these on extreme close-up shots of the dial. In person, the logo is tiny. The red is but a speck of color and the lions (or whatever they are) are barely distinguishable.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

It's still too big / too nasty. I almost bought a Mako. Couldn't pull the trigger. Didn't want to look at that logo too much every day.

It's a funny thing, it just cheapens the watch for me. A shame, as Orient make some genuinely lovely watches. I own a modded one, great movement, very accurate. I just can't get over the logo.


----------



## faustoklaere

Ottovonn said:


> hantms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6042866
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko design team, hire this man.
Click to expand...

Hehehe, I agree completely on the prospex logo, it's even more noticeable with the new SUMO, it's another watch with that logo and they even changed the scuba, so I would do what any Seiko addict normally do, and get myself one of the last older versions available, so I don't get contaminated by that Prospex logo! But still I will also be getting The blue turtle as well, in the turtle it doesn't bother me as much as in the sumo somehow..


----------



## JRMARTINS

The Prospex logo doesn't bother me on either watch, the older Sumo with the multitude of fonts bothered me more!


----------



## Memento Vivere

I feel so alone in actually liking the new Prospex logo =(


----------



## brandon\

JRMARTINS said:


> The Prospex logo doesn't bother me on either watch, the older Sumo with the multitude of fonts bothered me more!


The new version of the Sumo still has mismatching fonts. They aren't even contrasting or complementing. At least the old version's fonts contrasted. The fonts on the new one are just slightly different enough to look very amateurish.


----------



## BDC

Damn new Seikos, hands are too damn short... and the totally ruined it with the damn prospex logo... hopefully it's sapphire too, hardlex sucks, stupid hardlex, sapphire is way better, they wouldn't use it on their $3K watches if it wasn't better,,,everybody knows that... and why no blurple,,, seriously????

These'll never sell!!!!


----------



## timetellinnoob

well good if they don't sell they'll just get cheaper faster.


----------



## JRMARTINS

brandon\ said:


> The new version of the Sumo still has mismatching fonts. They aren't even contrasting or complementing. At least the old version's fonts contrasted. The fonts on the new one are just slightly different enough to look very amateurish.


To me it's not as blatant as the old model, don't think that each line of text having its own font looks better. But that's just me.


----------



## William Ayin

timetellinnoob said:


> well good if they don't sell they'll just get cheaper faster.


I think he was being sarcastic lol


----------



## BDC

William Ayin said:


> I think he was being sarcastic lol


Winner! Was just funning with the nitpickers...


----------



## fagyalllo

SBGA137
2015. dec. limited 20 pcs. 750.000 ¥ + tax


----------



## jur24

joseph80 said:


> Just to make sure the watch is still running in the dark. It's an ISO requirement I believe.


Yes indeed


----------



## Pentameter

fagyalllo said:


> SBGA137
> 2015. dec. limited 20 pcs. 750.000 ¥ + tax
> 
> View attachment 6049314


Not really into those hands, but I love the colors. Only 20 pieces? Damn&#8230;


----------



## Pentameter

Memento Vivere said:


> I feel so alone in actually liking the new Prospex logo =(


I don't hate it&#8230; I just don't think they should be reissuing all these older watches that we all know and love, with the ONLY real change being the addition of that logo. Like, what's the point? Nothing else has changed really&#8230; They must be really proud of that logo or something. It's just really unnecessary.


----------



## Cosmodromedary

fagyalllo said:


> SBGA137
> 2015. dec. limited 20 pcs. 750.000 ¥ + tax
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6049314&d=1447889158"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


It's like a Unicorn!


----------



## Seppia

Very poor choice of colors in my opinion., and what the hell is that Roman numeral at 12?
As usual with Seiko it will look much better in real life, but my feeling is they've been drinking way too much sake lately


----------



## jswing

Seppia said:


> Very poor choice of colors in my opinion., and what the hell is that Roman numeral at 12?
> As usual with Seiko it will look much better in real life, but my feeling is they've been drinking way too much sake lately


Other than the XII I can't see any difference from the current model, but I'm color blind. What color is it?


----------



## BDC

Looks green on my screen.


----------



## the belafonte

jswing said:


> Other than the XII I can't see any difference from the current model, but I'm color blind. What color is it?


Yellow gold around the indices and the meatball half of the second hand. Although on the vertical shot to the left it looks rose gold.


----------



## William Ayin

fagyalllo said:


> SBGA137
> 2015. dec. limited 20 pcs. 750.000 ¥ + tax
> 
> View attachment 6049314


For some reason this watch reminds me of golf....


----------



## maxxevv

Seppia said:


> Very poor choice of colors in my opinion., and what the hell is that Roman numeral at 12?
> As usual with Seiko it will look much better in real life, but my feeling is they've been drinking way too much sake lately


Last heard Yamazaki Whiskey were good pals with guys at Shizuku-ishi Studio in Morioko. ...lol


----------



## jswing

the belafonte said:


> Yellow gold around the indices and the meatball half of the second hand. Although on the vertical shot to the left it looks rose gold.


Thanks. I can sort of see it now, but that seems like an odd combination. At least to me, I like the indices and hands to match.


----------



## luth_ukail

that Gs reminds me of tiger woods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

fagyalllo said:


> SBGA137
> 2015. dec. limited 20 pcs. 750.000 ¥ + tax
> 
> View attachment 6049314


This can't be real. Is this from Seiko Singapore?


----------



## hantms

fagyalllo said:


> SBGA137
> 2015. dec. limited 20 pcs. 750.000 ¥ + tax
> 
> View attachment 6049314


That GS on the dial kills it for me. That's where the Prospex logo should be. 

Also: The "XII" at 12 O'clock.


----------



## banderor

Seppia said:


> what the hell is that Roman numeral at 12?
> As usual with Seiko it will look much better in real life, but my feeling is they've been drinking way too much sake lately


Comments on the LE diver made me smile. The "XII" on the dial reminds me of the Seiko Phoenix SDGZ006. Somebody at Seiko has a thing for the Roman numeral 12.








Photo: Seiko Japan


----------



## ...levi

Memento Vivere said:


> I feel so alone in actually liking the new Prospex logo =(


Not alone.


----------



## ...levi

Pentameter said:


> I don't hate it&#8230; I just don't think they should be reissuing all these older watches that we all know and love, with the ONLY real change being the addition of that logo. Like, what's the point? Nothing else has changed really&#8230; They must be really proud of that logo or something. It's just really unnecessary.


New movement?


----------



## Domo

The GS is real, it's titanium. I'd guess it's yellow gold accents (not rose gold) like the SBGA031, indeed they do look rose gold in one of those photos but the colours look off in general, notice the hands look green.

It's for the Yokohama branch of Takashimaya department store, they obviously like their roman numerals because the last watch they customed for them was the SBGA119.

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/gs/mastershop/detail.php?store=yokohama_takashimaya


----------



## timetellinnoob

William Ayin said:


> I think he was being sarcastic lol


oh, to me it looked like someone crapping on these over some nitpicks


----------



## Steven Rianto

MAXAGO said:


> Japan will have one Grand Seiko SBGV019 Quartz for Jan/Feb introduction Limited Edition Quartz. It features an ultimate 9F82 Quartz movement with +/- 15sec year accuracy and see through case back. Many advancements have been made to make the see through case back possible. For example: case back is newly developed to maintain magnetic resistance even with see through sapphire back, the IC is further protected against UV. Limited to 500pcs worldwide.
> View attachment 5852514


Daaaangggg... *¥ 2,548,800 *


----------



## maxxevv

Steven Rianto said:


> Daaaangggg... *¥ 2,548,800 *


Platinum or White Gold case at that price I presume ?


----------



## BDC

timetellinnoob said:


> oh, to me it looked like someone crapping on these over some nitpicks


----------



## timetellinnoob

BDC said:


> View attachment 6054594


It's hard to tell apart people who are kidding, and people crapping on the watch =). I heard the 'seiko's hands are too short' thing last week somewhere here and your post looked too real haha


----------



## valuewatchguy

CristobalGordo said:


> If I may chime in on this...You read a lot of complaints about the Orient logo. My theory is that people are basing these on extreme close-up shots of the dial. In person, the logo is tiny. The red is but a speck of color and the lions (or whatever they are) are barely distinguishable.


You know I don't know if it really matters for the vast majority of people because tudor just released their new Pelagos that has 5 massive lines of text on the dial.... and they managed to sell that for over $3,000.

The orient logo and the Seiko x pale in comparison to what Tudor did.

That being said I would have no problem wearing this new turtle or the Tudor

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC

timetellinnoob said:


> It's hard to tell apart people who are kidding, and people crapping on the watch =). I heard the 'seiko's hands are too short' thing last week somewhere here and your post looked too real haha


I figured the blurple request would have been a giveaway....


----------



## brandon\

valuewatchguy said:


> You know I don't know if it really matters for the vast majority of people because tudor just released their new Pelagos that has 5 massive lines of text on the dial.... and they managed to sell that for over $3,000.
> 
> The orient logo and the Seiko x pale in comparison to what Tudor did.
> 
> That being said I would have no problem wearing this new turtle or the Tudor
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Wow. I haven't seen that. That is really obnoxious.


----------



## luth_ukail

^ LOL

I think the 5 liners is okay too on Tudor. 

10 more days to december!


----------



## timetellinnoob

BDC said:


> I figured the blurple request would have been a giveaway....


Nah, people say Blumo with a straight face, i could see people tipping over to Blurtle or Blurple haha


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

brandon\ said:


> Wow. I haven't seen that. That is really obnoxious.


It's like Tudor had a really bad haiku competition on the watch ha ha ha.


----------



## dave92029

I just added a Seiko Monster to my Seiko Family. Here is a photo of the family: Shogun; Blumo; Vampier Tooth Monster.


----------



## faustoklaere

dave92029 said:


> I just added a Seiko Monster to my Seiko Family. Here is a photo of the family: Shogun; Blumo; Vampier Tooth Monster.[iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6078706&d=1448133182"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Beautiful family you are very lucky, my family it's just the SKX007 and waiting for my Blumo to arrive! How the weight compared the sumo to the Shogun?


----------



## dave92029

faustoklaere said:


> Beautiful family you are very lucky, my family it's just the SKX007 and waiting for my Blumo to arrive! How the weight compared the sumo to the Shogun?


The Monster has a rubber strap which is much lighter than the metal bracelets on the Shogun (titanium) and Blumo. The Blumo is the heaviest of all my watches. After wearing the watch for a few minutes I don't notice the Blumo's extra weight. The Monster is very comfortable because the strap allows me to tailor the length to the size of my wrist and get a good fit easily.


----------



## Cosmodromedary

@Faustoklaere. Nice combo. The oyster SKX totally works with the classic blue jeans and leather jacket look.


----------



## faustoklaere

Cosmodromedary said:


> @Faustoklaere. Nice combo. The oyster SKX totally works with the classic blue jeans and leather jacket look.


Thanks! By the way it's not an oyster bracelet, it's an Endmill Strapcode, I think the roundness of this bracelet complements even better the SKX, the oyster was a little flat and predictable for me!


----------



## Andy Dufresne

Really like the SRP773K1 and SRP777K1


----------



## jdmfetish

what part # if any of the new turtle's will have kanji day wheel


----------



## Jimmy74

I could be wrong but I think someone said none would. I'm hoping I am wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter

...levi said:


> New movement?


which models have received a new movement?


----------



## ...levi

Pentameter said:


> which models have received a new movement?


Was hoping to get the same question answered. I am assuming that seiko is not going to resurrect the 6309 movement for these models so that would leave either a 7s26 or more likely a 4R35. But I have not seen any confirmation of this. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## nordland_nl

...levi said:


> Was hoping to get the same question answered. I am assuming that seiko is not going to resurrect the 6309 movement for these models so that would leave either a 7s26 or more likely a 4R35. But I have not seen any confirmation of this. Anyone know for sure?


Movement in the new SRP Turtle is the 4R36 - 24 jewels, day date, handwinding, hacking - confirmed on the Austrian site


----------



## Domo




----------



## faustoklaere

Just appeared the new turtle in the Germany Seiko website also for January 2016! Why makes us wait so much??! It would be the perfect Christmas gift!!! Also the price seems unrealistic 439 euros!!! Even more for what I just payed for my SUMO!! Hopefully the Asian sellers get the turtle as well in January! Can't wait for the BLUE one! http://seiko.de/home/kollektionen/prospex/herren


----------



## William Ayin

Domo said:


> View attachment 6133594


WHY GREEN !?!?!?!?! and that cyclops D: if it were black and gold with no cyclops then it would be a homerun...


----------



## Memento Vivere

OMG, I love the Green. When is that coming out and what's the model number?


----------



## ...levi

William Ayin said:


> WHY GREEN !?!?!?!?! and that cyclops D: if it were black and gold with no cyclops then it would be a homerun...


I love the green and the cyclops 
Which model is this? Sumo?


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

New Landmaster Spring Drive...


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

MOAR NEW SEIKO! MUCH DELIGHT! MUCH SQUEE!


----------



## Memento Vivere

Does anyone know if there are any homes available in Japan next to Seiko's headquarters?


----------



## banderor

Memento Vivere said:


> Does anyone know if there are any homes available in Japan next to Seiko's headquarters?


How about a flat in Ginza near the Wako Building?


----------



## Seppia

LordBrettSinclair said:


> MOAR NEW SEIKO! MUCH DELIGHT! MUCH SQUEE!
> 
> View attachment 6139090
> 
> 
> View attachment 6139202


I like the DLC land master, is it going to be stupid big as the other models?
Unless the band is like 26mm wide it looks like it might be smaller.

The last one is a SNE411 I think, if that's the case it's been around forever


----------



## theoldwoman

faustoklaere said:


> Just appeared the new turtle in the Germany Seiko website also for January 2016! Why makes us wait so much??! It would be the perfect Christmas gift!!! Also the price seems unrealistic 439 euros!!! Even more for what I just payed for my SUMO!! Hopefully the Asian sellers get the turtle as well in January! Can't wait for the BLUE one! http://seiko.de/home/kollektionen/prospex/herren


If that translates to approx 300 pounds, then I will continue my search for an original, I'm not paying three times the price of an SKX007k however nice the new model looks.


----------



## Seppia

That's msrp. 
Msrp on the skx is like $490 or similar. 
I bet they will be priced kinda similarly after a few months.


----------



## faustoklaere

Seppia said:


> That's msrp.
> Msrp on the skx is like $490 or similar.
> I bet they will be priced kinda similarly after a few months.


Exactly those MSRP prices ate unbelievable here in Germany a SUMO would cost you 600 EUROS if you buy it from an AD! Anybody has any idea when the grey market sellers would have acces to the Turtles?


----------



## Seppia

I'm positive it's going to be just about at the same time as ADs.


----------



## joseph80

Limited to 822 pieces. Thailand only. Looks like a wave dial too.


----------



## ...levi

LordBrettSinclair said:


> New Landmaster Spring Drive...
> 
> View attachment 6139066


Isn't this the current landmaster springdrive? Did they announce a new one? I'd love to have one closer in design to the space walk dial...


----------



## ...levi

joseph80 said:


> Limited to 822 pieces. Thailand only. Looks like a wave dial too.
> View attachment 6140858


Interesting, I'm going to be there in a few weeks, probably too early to take a look at one in the flesh though, any word on release dates?


----------



## pk_diver

joseph80 said:


> Limited to 822 pieces. Thailand only. Looks like a wave dial too.
> View attachment 6140858


Too bad for that cyclope!


----------



## maxxevv

Its already available in Thailand.


----------



## Giggo

Seppia said:


> That's msrp.
> Msrp on the skx is like $490 or similar.
> I bet they will be priced kinda similarly after a few months.


It's funny how many people just don't get that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere

I really want to buy that Sumo, I hope they come up on eBay at not completely utterly ludicrous pricing at some point...


----------



## Seppia

joseph80 said:


> Limited to 822 pieces. Thailand only. Looks like a wave dial too.
> View attachment 6140858


It can stay in Thailand


----------



## tekong

Seppia said:


> It can stay in Thailand


This color scheme do appeal to certain group of people. Believe me I got friends who's bike is black n green or gold n green.

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

The gold is what kills it for me. 
I love green, my Seiko alpinist is one of my favorite watches


----------



## Memento Vivere

Seppia said:


> The gold is what kills it for me.
> I love green, my Seiko alpinist is one of my favorite watches


Which is also green and gold? :think:

I can't actually put my finger on why I like that LE Sumo so much, I think the dial evokes one of those green LE Grand Seikos I'll never own.


----------



## mdwilson

Some nice pics of the new 6309


----------



## Seppia

Memento Vivere said:


> Which is also green and gold? :think:
> 
> I can't actually put my finger on why I like that LE Sumo so much, I think the dial evokes one of those green LE Grand Seikos I'll never own.


A lot less gold. 
The sarb is a lot more subtle, it's smaller and doesn't have a gigantic golden crown. 
To me, the alpinist screams "old man", this sumo screams "Miami"


----------



## mirrorman

joseph80 said:


> Limited to 822 pieces. Thailand only. Looks like a wave dial too.
> View attachment 6140858


It's quite in your face , but somehow I do like it.


----------



## 59yukon01

mdwilson said:


> Some nice pics of the new 6309


Exact same ones I posted before several pages back. (Post # 413).


----------



## kdharani

Does anyone have the model number for the LE Sumo and pricing? Is it available for purchase online anywhere?


----------



## tekong

Seppia said:


> The gold is what kills it for me.
> I love green, my Seiko alpinist is one of my favorite watches


Kinetic Landmaster , the only green watch i have


----------



## Pentameter

Seppia said:


> A lot less gold.
> To me, the alpinist screams "old man", this sumo screams "Miami"


*looks at your avatar*

maybe that's not you, but that dude screams "Miami"

no offense intended&#8230; i love miami!


----------



## Pentameter

faustoklaere said:


> Just appeared the new turtle in the Germany Seiko website also for January 2016! Why makes us wait so much??! It would be the perfect Christmas gift!!! Also the price seems unrealistic 439 euros!!! Even more for what I just payed for my SUMO!! Hopefully the Asian sellers get the turtle as well in January! Can't wait for the BLUE one! Seiko.de Herren


Seriously, this is a HUGE missed opportunity&#8230; with Xmas coming up, and the 'not TOO expensive' price point, it would be the perfect thing to put on my wish list, but alas it won't be out in time.


----------



## Seppia

Pentameter said:


> *looks at your avatar*
> 
> maybe that's not you, but that dude screams "Miami"
> 
> no offense intended&#8230; i love miami!


LOLLLLL you're so right! 
By Miami I meant the Ballers (HBO show) attitude, big boats, fast cars, not so dressed women, lots of bling. 
I have no car, no boat, I am boringly married to a woman that I've seen in high heels exactly twice in our 8 years relationship, we come from the mountains of Italy. 
So yes I'm the guy in the avatar but my real me is pretty different LOL.

I've rarely been PWNED like this in my life on a forum ah ah


----------



## atarione

joseph80 said:


> Limited to 822 pieces. Thailand only. Looks like a wave dial too.
> View attachment 6140858


oh man I would like one of those


----------



## Big Ted

That flight master looks real nice any idea when the release and costs or model no.


----------



## JRMARTINS

Just found this on the German site....

Seiko.de Nicht nur fÃ¼r Vintage Fans â€" die legendÃ¤re Seiko Diver`s 6309 wird neu aufgelegt


----------



## Giggo

JRMARTINS said:


> Just found this on the German site....
> 
> Seiko.de Nicht nur fÃ¼r Vintage Fans â€" die legendÃ¤re Seiko Diver`s 6309 wird neu aufgelegt


Translated with Google translate app.

Not just for vintage fans - the legendary Seiko Diver`s 6309 reprint

In the spring of 2016 presented Seiko reissues of legendary Seiko Diver`s 6309th The Prospex diving watches SRP773K1, SRP775K1, SRP779K1 and SRP777K1 come in January in the trade, while the models SRP787K1 and SRP789K1 from May are available. Preorders at Seiko partners or in the Frankfurt Seiko Boutique are now possible.

Seiko puts the legendary Seiko Diver`s 6309 with the Prospex diving watches SRP773K1, SRP775K1, SRP779K1 and SRP777K1 scratch.

The Diver`s 6309 1976 presented as a successor to the 6105 and produced until 1988th The new edition of 6309 2016 has a somewhat smaller enclosure than the original 6309 with 45 mm. Then as now, crown and caseback are screwed. In the 44.3 mm stainless steel case of the new models, the automatic caliber 4R36 is ticking with 24 jewels and 169 working parts, stop seconds, manual winding option and a power reserve of 41 hours. Thanks to the developed by Seiko elevator system "Magic Lever" have new divers watches, whose predecessor of watch lovers and "Turtle" were mentioned, a very high efficiency elevator.

The new editions of Seiko Diver`s 6309 SRP787K1 and SRP789K1 own thanks to the developed by Seiko elevator system "Magic Lever" a very high lift efficiency.

The dial design was almost completely taken over. The new models have 12 clock position on the distinctive "Sword" index. Two smaller indexes at six and nine clock and generous LumiBrite hour markers in point form complete the design. The pointers were also taken over and introduce yourself with a short hour and a longer arrow pointer for the minute and a slender seconds hand with a circular counterweight. The minute hand of the models SRP787K1 and SRP789K1 harmonize perfectly with the respective bezel. The windows on three clock is maintained as in the 6309 in white, showing the week and the date. The original Suwa characters at the 6-clock position and the lettering "Water 150m Resist" are replaced by the Prospex logo and the word "Diver`s 200m", because the new version has an improved water resistance.

Prospex automatic Diver`s
Caliber 4R36
Manual winding way
Power reserve more than 41 hours
Double-sided self-winding (Magic Lever)
Stop seconds
24 jewels, 169 parts plant
Day and date
Stainless steel case
Stainless steel bracelet with folding clasp, push button and straps (SRP773K1, SRP775K1, SRP787K1, SRP789K1) / Urethane with buckle (SRP779K1, SRP777K1)
200m Diver`s
Hardlex
Screw caseback, Screw down crown
Unidirectional rotating bezel with titanium carbide
LumiBrite
Diameter: 44.3 mm; Height: 13.0 mm
EIA and Availability:
SRP773K1, SRP775K1: from January 2016; RRP: 439,00 Euro per
SRP787K1, SRP789K1: from May 2016; RRP: 439.00 €
SRP779K1, SRP777K1: from January 2016; RRP: 399,00 Euro per

.

Press contact:

Janine Dammertz-Bachiri
Siemensring 44m
47877 Willich
Tel: 02154 943 444
Email: [email protected]

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxevv

Giggo said:


> *Unidirectional rotating bezel with titanium carbide*
> LumiBrite
> Diameter: 44.3 mm; Height: 13.0 mm
> EIA and Availability:
> SRP773K1, SRP775K1: from January 2016; RRP: 439,00 Euro per
> SRP787K1, SRP789K1: from May 2016; RRP: 439.00 €
> SRP779K1, SRP777K1: from January 2016; RRP: 399,00 Euro per


That's certainly something VERY interesting !!! Sure the translation/transcripting is correct !!??


----------



## cheshirecatiii

How the heck do I get one of these? I lost my original turtle and would love anew one! That is my favorite case design.

If you all here of how to get one PM me.


----------



## Samwatch

maxxevv said:


> That's certainly something VERY interesting !!! Sure the translation/transcripting is correct !!??


Titankarbid =Titanium carbide, yes, that's right (look at wikipedia). |>

But I don't know if it's normally used on watch bezels. :-s :-d

Michael

P.S. I think it's interesting, that Seiko.de is posting such detailed explanations on it's site - great. I considered them a lame duck before.

P.P.S. I will definitely wait for May and for the SRP789K1.


----------



## luth_ukail

so wait, 787 and 789 comes with Magic Lever? the rest? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

I wonder what they mean by titanium carbide on the bezel? Either way I wants a SRP787 baaaaad :[


----------



## Chronopolis

luth_ukail said:


> so wait, 787 and 789 comes with *Magic Lever*?


That reminds of a jolly gung-ho sign I saw over a toilet, in a developing country in Asia, near a hiking trail:

"Just push the lever, and let's go." :-!


----------



## luth_ukail

or emperor's new groove 'push the levah!' before the two antagonist char wore a scientist suit. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxevv

Samwatch said:


> Titankarbid =Titanium carbide, yes, that's right (look at wikipedia). |>
> 
> But I don't know if it's normally used on watch bezels. :-s :-d


Because it essentially means that its gonna be a ceramic bezel insert. Though usual material will be zirconia for what we see on the market. 
If it was the bezel itself, it should be Tungsten Carbide.


----------



## Acurry

LordBrettSinclair said:


> MOAR NEW SEIKO! MUCH DELIGHT! MUCH SQUEE!
> 
> View attachment 6139082


Any info on this on

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80




----------



## yonsson

luth_ukail said:


> so wait, 787 and 789 comes with Magic Lever? the rest?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Magic lever is the bidirectional winding system used by all automatic SEIKOs since the 60/70s. All models have it, from SEIKO 5 to GS.

(Its a part in the movements called magic lever)


----------



## luth_ukail

yonsson said:


> Magic lever is the bidirectional winding system used by all automatic SEIKOs since the 60/70s. All models have it, from SEIKO 5 to GS.


i see. thanks for the enlightenment. i thought it was a unique case with srp787 n 789 since the german website mentioned it as if its a new invention. lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Kent

http://www.chrono24.co.uk/seiko/srp...ospex-turtle-mm-diver-not-6309--id2798839.htm

Hmmmm tempting but I'm going to wait till they're on creation watches!


----------



## Seppia

Lol
They won't move many at 330£


----------



## luth_ukail

at 330 gbp nobody would buy em. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS

At that price you might be able to get 2 at the usual places!!


----------



## Consonance

why? 330 gbp is too much? I think that l'll buy it for sure at 330 gbp or less...


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Seppia said:


> Lol
> They won't move many at 330£


True, but how many Seikos are presented at MSRP?


----------



## Seppia

Outside of Europe, maybe zero percent


----------



## JR1

there are many who are early adopters who would like to be the first, like people lining up in apple stores for iPhones or paying a premium at resellers to be the first.


----------



## JRMARTINS

luth_ukail said:


> at 330 gbp nobody would buy em.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wrong post


----------



## JRMARTINS

Consonance said:


> why? 330 gbp is too much? I think that l'll buy it for sure at 330 gbp or less...


At today's rate it comes out to 458 euros or 499 usd. At that price point you could probably buy 2 of these from the grey market.


----------



## luth_ukail

JRMARTINS said:


> Wrong post


indeed it is. i'd never imagine buying at msrp. def not on seiko this kinda level.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Here's a pretty random pick from Amazon UK... that's a pretty normal reduction you see in physical retail here too. No way is the new Turtle going to market at over three-hundred quid.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008QPA95C?keywords=seiko&qid=1449320503&ref_=sr_1_3&sr=8-3


----------



## Djk949

Edit: never mind. Picked up a srp735 on skywatches. Def gonna change the hands out though 

My Russian is rusty (see 'non-existent'), is this model for sale there already? If so, can we buy in the States from them?

SEIKO SRP729K1S купить наручные часы


----------



## skoner

Any information regarding when the Turtle reissue's are coming? January and May?


----------



## JRMARTINS

skoner said:


> Any information regarding when the Turtle reissue's are coming? January and May?


January for the 77x and May for the 78x


----------



## ARMADUK

And here are the turtles https://www.facebook.com/groups/206800876146762?view=permalink&id=531288683697978


----------



## maxxevv

Its available in Malaysia already according to a Facebook post.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208219548070576&set=pcb.531288683697978&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## luth_ukail

that price hahahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr81

Surprisingly, not really doing it for me. I think it looks worse than the 704X and the 007 / 009's.

Hopefully just an optical illusion but all the 30 minute markings on the chapter rings look off on the black faced models.


----------



## maxxevv

It will come down to sane levels and the typical 20~30% off RRP after a few months. 

The RRP is very much in line with what was earlier rumoured it seems.


----------



## Memento Vivere

jr81 said:


> Surprisingly, not really doing it for me. I think it looks worse than the 704X and the 007 / 009's.
> 
> Hopefully just an optical illusion but all the 30 minute markings on the chapter rings look off on the black faced models.


I feel just the opposite. Absolute perfection, can't wait to own.......them all :think: o|


----------



## luth_ukail

after few months? i doubt it. even those models of sportura u can get at MYR1,140 at skywatches, thong sia charge the same model at myr1,500. then skx009 at 1,290 and thats the k model with bracelet. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxevv

Then do your shopping online if that's the case.


----------



## maxxevv

Memento Vivere said:


> I feel just the opposite. Absolute perfection, can't wait to own.......them all :think: o|


I think I like the way they look too. Though applied indices would complete the look in my opinion.


----------



## luth_ukail

maxxevv said:


> Then do your shopping online if that's the case.


i hve never buy anything off the shelve from thong sia or anything ever from Malaysia. it would be foolish to buy one when u already know there is a cheaper alternative which warrants same service quality and assurance.

if u so buy one from the shelve, let us know how much u got quoted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxevv

I don't live in Malaysia though.


----------



## luth_ukail

i thought off the shelve is the same from every country? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail

Memento Vivere said:


> I feel just the opposite. Absolute perfection, can't wait to own.......them all :think: o|


i will only aim the blue one since owning the skx007/009 was already a thing in the past.

while gold signify some kind of special feel into it, i just cant relate diver with gold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxevv

Prices when new are more or less equal in most countries. 

After 6 months or more on the shelf, prices will vary from country to country, depending on how competitive the market is and how desperate the retail shop is to recoup their cash. 

Case in point being the recent Silver Sumo which slashed prices from its initial THB 33,000 to THB 19,500 after not clearing stock for over 12 months. 

Likewise for prices of the MM300 and SUMO at shops in Tokyo versus shops anywhere else in the world, despite Tokyo having amongst the highest costs of doing business.


----------



## luth_ukail

i c. interesting. this will b my future ref for all seikos in malaysia. i just feel the demand is not as much and thus why they cannot justify selling at cheaper price. for them 2+++ skx reduce to 1.2k is already way too much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36

WOW. Just WOW. I Wanna black dial and will eventually get a blue too....and if Seiko puts out orange and yellow I'll get those too. Very excited about these.


----------



## joseph80

More from Facebook


----------



## cpl

Wonder if that crown will fit the SKX 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claradead

Im hyperventilating from those turtles.


----------



## TheMeasure

And Seiko gave the Turtles drilled lugs!! Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## JRMARTINS

These look sick!!! Is just me or do these look to have applied lume?


----------



## Alis66

What the hell is about this green watch (sumo?) that makes me want to light up a cigar and sip on a scotch?



joseph80 said:


> More from Facebook
> View attachment 6279522
> 
> View attachment 6279530
> 
> View attachment 6279538
> 
> View attachment 6279546
> 
> View attachment 6279554
> 
> View attachment 6279562
> 
> View attachment 6279586


----------



## atarione

omg.. that gold turtle... I simply must have one of these before too long here... so good.


----------



## Bagheera

Can't wait to see mod parts tbh. That dial / hands won't do for me. 

A golden turtle with a golden indices dial and other golden hands though.... 

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble

Pleased to see more pics, but can't help feel a little disappointed. The early pics had made me think the indices would be chromed.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS

mrwomble said:


> Pleased to see more pics, but can't help feel a little disappointed. The early pics had made me think the indices would be chromed.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


they do seem applied though


----------



## Kwest500

Drilled lugs + no etched crown =


----------



## Kwest500

Just noticed the 777 on bracelet. I wonder if they will come with both bracelet and strap.


----------



## hiro1963

I like the finer and more subdued font on the gold one at the moment.


maxxevv said:


> Its available in Malaysia already according to a Facebook post.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208219548070576&set=pcb.531288683697978&type=3&permPage=1
> 
> View attachment 6278266
> View attachment 6278274
> View attachment 6278282
> View attachment 6278290


----------



## banderor

Parallax error?


----------



## arlee

banderor said:


> Parallax error?
> 
> View attachment 6282810
> 
> 
> View attachment 6282826


No thats a known issue with Seiko's lower end of the spectrum watches, chapters ring sometimes aren't aligned fully


----------



## wakemanna4

SEL and drilled lugs??? (not to mention hacking and handwinding) No one is going to be able to keep these in stock.


----------



## banderor

arlee said:


> No thats a known issue with Seiko's lower end of the spectrum watches, chapters ring sometimes aren't aligned fully


Never done Seiko SKX modding, but apparently Seiko divers are fairly easy for amateurs to work on. Perhaps the solution is to buy the best set of watch tools within budget, and take things into one's own hands.


----------



## mrwomble

JRMARTINS said:


> they do seem applied though


Yes, there is that. They do look better than the 007 indices.

Don't get me wrong - I'm still totally going to jump on one of these the moment they're available.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36

arlee said:


> No thats a known issue with Seiko's lower end of the spectrum watches, chapters ring sometimes aren't aligned fully


Hard to really tell from that pic though if its alignment issue or parallax, because if you look at the 12, 3 and 9, it looks pretty lined up.


----------



## tsteph12

Can't decide if I would get the blue or black/gold. Maybe both?


----------



## onomato

My skx007 actually came like that, only the 6 was misaligned. It's pretty frustrating when it's a matter of printing because I tried to rotate it slightly and everything else was off. Had to live with it but I'm wondering if it's worth the time and money to replace. These are the risks of the grey market... 


ZASKAR36 said:


> Hard to really tell from that pic though if its alignment issue or parallax, because if you look at the 12, 3 and 9, it looks pretty lined up.


----------



## luth_ukail

hope thats just parralax effect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36

onomato said:


> My skx007 actually came like that, only the 6 was misaligned. It's pretty frustrating when it's a matter of printing because I tried to rotate it slightly and everything else was off. Had to live with it but I'm wondering if it's worth the time and money to replace. These are the risks of the grey market...


That sux. Funny thing for me, I love these so much I can look past as long as its not the 12 that is misaligned.


----------



## ...levi

Just saw a couple of these at MBK in bangkok. About 1000 USD. Now I can't decide if I really want it :/

decisions, decisions...


----------



## skoner

...levi said:


> Just saw a couple of these at MBK in bangkok. About 1000 USD. Now I can't decide if I really want it :/
> 
> decisions, decisions...


Woah, 1K?! Dang!


----------



## joseph80

New Turtles available here!
New In: Ho Chuan Watch


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

I love it. Am a sucker for green-dials.


----------



## accidentalsuccess

joseph80 said:


> New Turtles available here!
> New In: Ho Chuan Watch


The prices convert to about 350 USD on a bracelet, about what I think most of us would expect. I'm going to hold off until after the holidays to get one. Who will be the first to post a wrist shot? 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail

now thats not bad. from myr 1.3k is good for a start.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere

accidentalsuccess said:


> The prices convert to about 350 USD on a bracelet, about what I think most of us would expect. I'm going to hold off until after the holidays to get one. Who will be the first to post a wrist shot?
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Just ordered mine!!!!

I ordered the 779. Can't freaking wait, this was an unexpected surprise. Wasn't expecting to be able to buy one for another month at best. The shop listed accepts PayPal and I already received a friendly thank you note from the company. So far so good.


----------



## JRMARTINS

Memento Vivere said:


> Just ordered mine!!!!
> 
> I ordered the 779. Can't freaking wait, this was an unexpected surprise. Wasn't expecting to be able to buy one for another month at best. The shop listed accepts PayPal and I already received a friendly thank you note from the company. So far so good.


Don't forget to post a few pics when you receive it!!


----------



## Memento Vivere

JRMARTINS said:


> Don't forget to post a few pics when you receive it!!


Uhh my camera broke. And my cell phone.....

Of course!


----------



## tsteph12

I need the 775.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Black and gold for me, so close to pulling trigger on the black and gold Tactico... then this happened.


----------



## Boone

luth_ukail said:


> i will only aim the blue one since owning the skx007/009 was already a thing in the past.
> 
> while gold signify some kind of special feel into it, i just cant relate diver with gold.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some of the oldest Seiko divers had gold accents like this new one. It's just a nod to their history.


----------



## 6R15

Glad to see Seiko is finally tossing out the hollow end links


----------



## jswing

777 incoming.


----------



## Ottovonn

Where is everyone purchasing theirs? I'm thinking of waiting until Seiya stocks them, but my patience is thinning now that I've seen real world pictures.


----------



## Boone

Ottovonn said:


> Where is everyone purchasing theirs? I'm thinking of waiting until Seiya stocks them, but my patience is thinning now that I've seen real world pictures.


It's tough to wait but I want to see multiple sites with prices first. I just know that when you guys get yours and post pics I'll be very jealous.


----------



## jswing

Ottovonn said:


> Where is everyone purchasing theirs? I'm thinking of waiting until Seiya stocks them, but my patience is thinning now that I've seen real world pictures.


I ordered mine from the place in Malaysia a few posts back. Far as I can tell they're the only ones that have it yet. I had planned to wait until the price leveled out, but was surprised to see it already discounted.


----------



## skoner

Damn I'm not sure about potential taxes for shipping the watch from Malaysia to Sweden..


----------



## Erikf1

...levi said:


> Just saw a couple of these at MBK in bangkok. About 1000 USD. Now I can't decide if I really want it :/
> 
> decisions, decisions...


I'm going to attempt a Jedi mind trick here, hopefully it works.... I'm just a beginner.

"This is not the watch your looking for.....move along"

$1000usd! holy moly your getting into used mm300 territory here.


----------



## Ottovonn

jswing said:


> I ordered mine from the place in Malaysia a few posts back. Far as I can tell they're the only ones that have it yet. I had planned to wait until the price leveled out, but was surprised to see it already discounted.


I see. Thank you for pointing that out. I think I'll wait until one of the big three gets them in stock. My rationale is that should there be any issues with the watch (e.g, the dreaded and unfortunately common misaligned chapter ring issue) I can get mine replaced without hassle.

Still, I am looking forward to seeing your pics of the Turtle -- Pogo, swordfish, or whatever we're calling it -- in all its cushion cased glory!


----------



## jswing

Ottovonn said:


> I see. Thank you for pointing that out. I think I'll wait until one of the big three gets them in stock. My rationale is that should there be any issues with the watch (e.g, the dreaded and unfortunately common misaligned chapter ring issue) I can get mine replaced without hassle.
> 
> Still, I am looking forward to seeing your pics of the Turtle -- Pogo, swordfish, or whatever we're calling it -- in all its cushion cased glory!


Do the big three carry non-JDM models? I think this is my first non-JDM Seiko, so I really didn't know where I was going to get one - my usual Japan pushers don't even have access to them.


----------



## sal4

joseph80 said:


> More from Facebook
> View attachment 6279522
> 
> View attachment 6279530
> 
> View attachment 6279538
> 
> View attachment 6279546
> 
> View attachment 6279554
> 
> View attachment 6279562
> 
> View attachment 6279586


I like the green model for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

jswing said:


> Do the big three carry non-JDM models? I think this is my first non-JDM Seiko, so I really didn't know where I was going to get one - my usual Japan pushers don't even have access to them.


Oh wow. I didn't realize these were non-JDM -- completely went over my head despite having read these are being sold by Malaysian sellers. In that case, I'm not sure whether the big three will carry this model. I'll have to inquire. If they don't, then I'll be shopping around for a reputable seller.


----------



## JRMARTINS

Ottovonn said:


> Oh wow. I didn't realize these were non-JDM -- completely went over my head despite having read these are being sold by Malaysian sellers. In that case, I'm not sure whether the big three will carry this model. I'll have to inquire. If they don't, then I'll be shopping around for a reputable seller.


Most likely Rob from monsterwatches should have them as soon as they are made available. Just saw your in the states so I would think island watches should carry them.


----------



## franco60

accidentalsuccess said:


> The prices convert to about 350 USD on a bracelet, about what I think most of us would expect. I'm going to hold off until after the holidays to get one. Who will be the first to post a wrist shot?
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Is this company legit? Anyone use them before?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Is Ho Chuan Watch legit?? Any experience w them anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Also, dumb question I guess - why release new model in Malaysia first and not Japan or US?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace McLoud

franco60 said:


> Also, dumb question I guess - why release new model in Malaysia first and not Japan or US?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 There's a factory there. Plus millions of potential customers.


----------



## jswing

franco60 said:


> Also, dumb question I guess - why release new model in Malaysia first and not Japan or US?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know the answer, but it's not even going to be available in Japan.


----------



## jswing

franco60 said:


> Is Ho Chuan Watch legit?? Any experience w them anyone?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope so. I haven't used them before, but I used paypal so there's really no way to get burned.


----------



## ...levi

Erikf1 said:


> I'm going to attempt a Jedi mind trick here, hopefully it works.... I'm just a beginner.
> 
> "This is not the watch your looking for.....move along"


So I did end up picking one up, it was just too beautiful to pass up! I didn't have any experience with the Sumo before this and am very surprised at the quality, wow. Probably just keep it unworn though since I tend to abuse my watches and this one seems too unique and rare to do that to. if any one is interested let me know.


----------



## Memento Vivere

jswing said:


> Hope so. I haven't used them before, but I used paypal so there's really no way to get burned.


Exactly, I'm really not worried about it. I'll certainly report back when I get it.


----------



## gangrel

franco60 said:


> Also, dumb question I guess - why release new model in Malaysia first and not Japan or US?


Not to the US is certainly understandable; there are quite a few that don't get over here. It may not be a good addition for Japan, depending on the other similar watches that are JDM. Could also be test marketing, of a sort.


----------



## JR1

Ottovonn said:


> Where is everyone purchasing theirs? I'm thinking of waiting until Seiya stocks them, but my patience is thinning now that I've seen real world pictures.


usually early adopters pay a premium.


----------



## luth_ukail

looks like evyone is picking up else than blue. esp gold. maybe i shud switch my aim too? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying

franco60 said:


> Also, dumb question I guess - why release new model in Malaysia first and not Japan or US?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


maybe they're smuggled out from the malaysian factory 
pricewise very likely scalper's pricing, in line with what was published by some euro site awhile back.
the actual retail is still expected to be much lower.


----------



## Memento Vivere

Everdying said:


> maybe they're smuggled out from the malaysian factory
> pricewise very likely scalper's pricing, in line with what was published by some euro site awhile back.
> the actual retail is still expected to be much lower.


Yep. I'm sure I'm overpaying, but it's worth it to me to get one early. That's the name of the game.


----------



## maxxevv

They are offering the watches already at discount. I don't think you'll be considered as paying a premium at all for at least some time yet. Not until demand for it abates.


----------



## Alis66

Does anyone with industry knowledge know how many Seiko divers are normally produced in a production year? 1k, 10k, 100k???

Just curious since I see quite an increase in people wearing smart watches and fitness monitors (fit bit type things) and if Seiko will jump into those waters.


----------



## seikos

Blue is interesting

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail

sure is. not as blue as sumo. kinda more dark. but it seems evyone is aiming the gold one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble

I like the look of the blue and will probably get that first, partially because it has the bracelet too. If they offer the black on bracelet I might have to consider which will be more versatile... Unless I just get one of those awesome black+red ones later too. Decisions, decisions...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail

same reason here. i think i'll just stick to the blue. its been a while i wanted to try one. all this while my watches have been black or silver. but the may model looks good also. the blue is lighter and somehow looks surprisingly good. maybe wait till may? lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere

Hoping to get a shipping confirmation today. Fingers crossed it arrives before Xmas. I plan to take a few pics and do a short write up, which I will post to this thread.


----------



## Hale color

Man, was all psyched about these new turtles, then saw the real life picks and got dismayed by the SNE/SSC style markers. Anyone else not down with these milky plasticky globules on the dial?:-s


----------



## petr_cha

Agree... Indexes do not look good... I call them fried plastic eggs... :-/


----------



## Hale color

petr_cha said:


> Agree... Indexes do not look good... I call them fried plastic eggs... :-/


Turtle eggs


----------



## mario24601

I can't wait to get one. Inspired me to wear this old one today, still one of my most accurate and favorite watches.



















Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Hale color said:


> Man, was all psyched about these new turtles, then saw the real life picks and got dismayed by the SNE/SSC style markers. Anyone else not down with these milky plasticky globules on the dial?:-s


I actually didn't even notice the markers until you mentioned them. Not a fan of them either, but not so much that I won't buy one (or more). Plus, I can't imagine there aren't/won't be aftermarket dials with nicer markers that will fit (and perhaps without that stupid X logo ).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail

in malay they call the hour markers 'telur mata lembu'. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80

More pics!


----------



## Spring-Diver

joseph80 said:


> More pics!
> 
> View attachment 6320674


Love the Pepsi:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## tsteph12

Spring-Diver said:


> Love the Pepsi:-!
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Only thing better for me would be "Pepsi on a bracelet." I can't wait to get one of these on wrist.


----------



## Ottovonn

I don't mind the plasticky looking lume. I don't love it either. I guess I'm neutral to it. The lume markers remind me of the ones used on the now discontinued SBCM023 and its derivatives.

Picture courtesy of ACG:


----------



## Ed.YANG

luth_ukail said:


> ...'telur mata lembu'.


Certainly... the markers are big.
But... it doesn't look that eggy and yellowish to me...


----------



## Memento Vivere

Order hasn't shipped yet as far as I know, anyone who also ordered from the vendor linked a couple pages back update when your order goes into shipping.


----------



## luth_ukail

Ed.YANG said:


> Certainly... the markers are big.
> But... it doesn't look that eggy and yellowish to me...


definitely no yellow. just the way it looks kida remind me of an egg.

no prob for me tho...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hantms

I still like the 007/009 better.


----------



## Pentameter

we have seen this style lume on other seiko's. Much ado about nothing! 

This watch has a fantastic set of looks & features. I can't wait to get one


----------



## gshock626

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 6320674


Thanks for posting. Wow. I'm definitely getting a pepsi.


----------



## Pentameter

gshock626 said:


> Thanks for posting. Wow. I'm definitely getting a pepsi.


maybe I'm wrong, but isn't that a coke (black & red) bezel? It sure looks like it&#8230;


----------



## luth_ukail

looks like a pepsi instead of coke. u'll notice the bezel looks bluish instead of black from the dial


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter

maybe it's my screen then. For me the bezel looks blacker than the dial.


----------



## luth_ukail

afaik, the promotional photo of the coke bezel came with bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

Pentameter said:


> maybe I'm wrong, but isn't that a coke (black & red) bezel? It sure looks like it&#8230;


It definitely looks dark in the pic, but I know it's a pepsi from previous pics in the thread.


----------



## kristo

*SRP77* - delivery started*

Here is a lucky guy who shows off his brand new SRP775 (in german):

Neue Uhr: Seiko Prospex SRP787 und SRP789 - UhrForum - Seite 24


----------



## Hale color

*Re: SRP77* - delivery started*

|>


kristo said:


> Here is a lucky guy who shows off his brand new SRP775 (in german):
> 
> Neue Uhr: Seiko Prospex SRP787 und SRP789 - UhrForum - Seite 24


Oh my, first time seeing the clasp on those bracelets-and they have four micro adjustments!!!! Plus, the rubber strap looks amazing. Count me on board for the pepsi|>


----------



## JohnM67

Memento Vivere said:


> Just ordered mine!!!!
> 
> I ordered the 779. Can't freaking wait, this was an unexpected surprise. Wasn't expecting to be able to buy one for another month at best. The shop listed accepts PayPal and I already received a friendly thank you note from the company. So far so good.


The exact same story with me except I ordered the 775.

I don't normally like gold details on watches - especially divers' - but this one spoke to me.

Thanks to joseph80 for the heads-up.


----------



## JRMARTINS

For me I'll take the blue and the gold!

Is it just me or does the 775 look to have gold bordered indexes??


----------



## crimson75

Wouwww really excited to see it now.
Can't wait this baby to land at my country


----------



## tsteph12

The black/gold 775 realy does look quite nice, particularly on black strap.


----------



## Memento Vivere

tsteph12 said:


> The black/gold 775 realy does look quite nice, particularly on black strap.


I'm likely going to order one of those next.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Where can these be ordered from?


----------



## jr81

I wasn't too thrilled based on the first pictures that were popping up but these recent pictures make it seem like it's a quality piece. I think the black / gold is the best combo so far. 

Still wish they would stop with the prospex logo though. It just seems so out of place on the dial.


----------



## leong33

Memento Vivere said:


> Everdying said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe they're smuggled out from the malaysian factory
> pricewise very likely scalper's pricing, in line with what was published by some euro site awhile back.
> the actual retail is still expected to be much lower.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. I'm sure I'm overpaying, but it's worth it to me to get one early. That's the name of the game.
Click to expand...

No you are not I check around the local AD here the price that you paid is the very competitive. I may buy from this chap too.


----------



## luth_ukail

damn that pepsi rubber looks nice with the metal stuff!


----------



## maxxevv

I think I'm really digging the Gold one.

View attachment 6328506


----------



## Ace McLoud

There is definitely NO substitute for photos under real life conditions, IMO. Glad to see these looking good, the gold doesn't look tacky like it appears in the promotional material. It looks a lot more refined. I'm going to keep an eye on these.


----------



## luth_ukail

look over at youtube for the german guy to post his seikos x-turtle. 

nope. not a video found.


----------



## gshock626

Dang it. The gold looks good too. Initially only wanted the black. Now I want the pepsi and gold too.


----------



## yankeexpress

Sure wish it had the 6r20 rather than the Lo-beat 6r15.


----------



## luth_ukail

6r15? 

which watch are u referring?


----------



## pokey074

Oh, I WILL have a black one. Wonder if the 6309 Jubilees will fit. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

luth_ukail said:


> 6r15?
> 
> which watch are u referring?


The Turtles


----------



## 59yukon01

Not sure where else they are available, but this place is already out of stock on all 4 models.

Seiko for Man - Ho Chuan Watch


----------



## TheMeasure

JRMARTINS said:


> Is it just me or does the 775 look to have gold bordered indexes??


I believe they do. The promotional pics indicated they might & based off these live pics you can see the gold bordered markers. It's a nice touch.


----------



## luth_ukail

yankeexpress said:


> The Turtles


the turtles came with 4R36.

Seiko SRP773 SRP775 SRP777 SRP779 Prospex Turtle MM Diver not... for AU$ 690 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24


----------



## yankeexpress

luth_ukail said:


> the turtles came with 4R36.
> 
> Seiko SRP773 SRP775 SRP777 SRP779 Prospex Turtle MM Diver not... for AU$Â.690 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24


Shameful. At these prices they should have hi-beat movements (and so should the Sumo and Shogun)


----------



## luth_ukail

yankeexpress said:


> Shameful. At these prices they should have hi-beat movements (and so should the Sumo and Shogun)


Im with ya. Im all in with a 250usd turtles.

But no, probably the best deal now is ho chuan watch at MYR 1,367.25 or Usd317.30.


----------



## JohnM67

59yukon01 said:


> Not sure where else they are available, but this place is already out of stock on all 4 models.
> 
> Seiko for Man - Ho Chuan Watch


When I ordered mine two days ago only the 777 was out of stock! :think:

I ordered the 775 and received a reply saying that it would ship in a 'few days'.


----------



## luth_ukail

honestly i haven't heard about Ho Chuan watch not until somebody suggested to buy the new turtles there.


----------



## 59yukon01

Sminkypinky said:


> When I ordered mine two days ago only the 777 was out of stock! :think:
> 
> I ordered the 775 and received a reply saying that it would ship in a 'few days'.


My own fault. I knew about it two days ago as well, and should have ordered it then. Checked at work today and all but the black were still available. Got home and it was too late.


----------



## JohnM67

59yukon01 said:


> My own fault. I knew about it two days ago as well, and should have ordered it then. Checked at work today and all but the black were still available. Got home and it was too late.


That's tough. But I expect they will expedite an order for more stock pretty quickly if these models are turning out to be top sellers.


----------



## Memento Vivere

yankeexpress said:


> Shameful. At these prices they should have hi-beat movements (and so should the Sumo and Shogun)


:roll:

What other in house manufacture offers a hi beat for under 1k? Anyone can buy a Chinese case and stuff a 2824 in there. Really sick of hearing stuff like this, the argument lacks perspective IMO.

Couldn't disagree more with the assertion that this is "shameful."

While some of you nitpick and complain (which is your right), I'll happily be enjoying my new ....whatever the heck nickname was decided for this one.


----------



## luth_ukail

the german forum calls it X-turtles. 

sounds cool to me.


----------



## cochrome

luth_ukail said:


> honestly i haven't heard about Ho Chuan watch not until somebody suggested to buy the new turtles there.


There are dozens of authorised dealers like Ho Chuan Watch. Most only sell through physical shop on high street and malls. I got mine for USD260 for the 777. But will only receive it after19/12.
Current prices are already discounted but once Singapore stock is available they will still be 20 to 30% lower than malaysia which explains why they are not keeping high stock level.


----------



## luth_ukail

cochrome said:


> There are dozens of authorised dealers like Ho Chuan Watch. Most only sell through physical shop on high street and malls. I got mine for USD260 for the 777. I will only get it on the 19/12.
> Current prices are already discounted but once Singapore stock is available they will still be 20 to 30% lower than malaysia which explains why they are not keeping high stock level.


ic. If that's the case, can i assume Skywatches.com.sg get their stock soon too? with a lower prices of 20-30% as you mentioned?

19/12 is just few days away can't wait for live pics from u!


----------



## cochrome

luth_ukail said:


> ic. If that's the case, can i assume Skywatches.com.sg get their stock soon too? with a lower prices of 20-30% as you mentioned?
> 
> 19/12 is just few days away can't wait for live pics from u!


Foe example, it is rare to find models like skx007 in malaysia as most will get it from places like skywatch etc.at much lower price. For some reason they released it here first usually we are the last to receive new models lol


----------



## luth_ukail

cochrome said:


> Foe example, it is rare to find models like skx007 in malaysia as most will get it from places like skywatch etc.at much lower price. For some reason they released it here first usually we are the last to receive new models lol


Not too bad considering skywatches always offer a very competitive price. N u r right about Skx007. They always take in skx009 and charge Myr 1.2k minimum.

oh i can't wait to have the blue one on the wrist!


----------



## JRMARTINS

cochrome said:


> There are dozens of authorised dealers like Ho Chuan Watch. Most only sell through physical shop on high street and malls. I got mine for USD260 for the 777. But will only receive it after19/12.
> Current prices are already discounted but once Singapore stock is available they will still be 20 to 30% lower than malaysia which explains why they are not keeping high stock level.


Where did you get yours from?


----------



## CGSshorty

I also ordered one from Ho Chuan Watch. Let's hope they are reliable.


----------



## Boone

These real world pics do not disappoint. 

SOON I shall have one.


----------



## 59yukon01

Sminkypinky said:


> That's tough. But I expect they will expedite an order for more stock pretty quickly if these models are turning out to be top sellers.


Let's hope selling out so fast won't cause price increases.


----------



## Stan_G

I wonder whether there are going to be ‘J’ versions at some point.


----------



## jswing

yankeexpress said:


> Shameful. At these prices they should have hi-beat movements (and so should the Sumo and Shogun)


LOL, seriously? You do realize that Seiko hi-beats cost more in 1968 than these cost now?


----------



## hanif.rayney

Here's some quick pics of my trip to a Seiko AD earlier today.
They retail at around USD350 here.



















Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jur24

hanif.rayney said:


> Here's some quick pics of my trip to a Seiko AD earlier today.
> They retail at around USD350 here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


Is the chapter ring on the black one a bit off? Wonder whether this issue would some day be addressed by seiko


----------



## hanif.rayney

Hmmm. I didn't notice and I don't have better pics of it. The lighting was quite bad. Lol. Here's another (worse quality) pic with the price tag on.



















Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail

damn the blue looks so much nicer on wrist! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cold_beer839

I ordered those two models from Ho Chuan earlier this week. He's now out of stock on all models.



hanif.rayney said:


> Here's some quick pics of my trip to a Seiko AD earlier today.
> They retail at around USD350 here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80

More Facebook pics. Thanks to Julian Gosh Han Shen from S&GSWF.


----------



## BDC

Memento Vivere said:


> :roll:
> 
> What other in house manufacture offers a hi beat for under 1k? Anyone can buy a Chinese case and stuff a 2824 in there. Really sick of hearing stuff like this, the argument lacks perspective IMO.
> 
> Couldn't disagree more with the assertion that this is "shameful."
> 
> While some of you nitpick and complain (which is your right), I'll happily be enjoying my new ....whatever the heck nickname was decided for this one.


This ^^^, all day long....


----------



## phlebas

Want a SRP777!

Is the lug width 22mm?


----------



## Memento Vivere

Still heard nothing from Ho Chuan. Order was placed Sunday, received nothing since a "thank you" email the following day.

So far unless the watch has shipped and I just wasn't notified that's a good bit slower than most other international dealers I have experience with. Was expecting shipping by Wednesday the absolute latest. My only concern in seeing how quickly they sold out is that I'm hoping my order actually had a watch available to match it. 

Well, nothing I can do but wait and hope. Haven't been this excited for a $300 watch in a very long time.

I would ask for you other members that ordered from Ho Chuan to relay when your orders ship and when you actually receive the watch. I'll update as I get more info.


----------



## Pentameter

hanif.rayney said:


> Hmmm. I didn't notice and I don't have better pics of it. The lighting was quite bad. Lol. Here's another (worse quality) pic with the price tag on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


nice! What did you think of the bracelet? How is it compared to the Sumo / Monster SS bracelets?


----------



## jswing

Memento Vivere said:


> Still heard nothing from Ho Chuan. Order was placed Sunday, received nothing since a "thank you" email the following day.
> 
> So far unless the watch has shipped and I just wasn't notified that's a good bit slower than most other international dealers I have experience with. Was expecting shipping by Wednesday the absolute latest. My only concern in seeing how quickly they sold out is that I'm hoping my order actually had a watch available to match it.
> 
> Well, nothing I can do but wait and hope. Haven't been this excited for a $300 watch in a very long time.
> 
> I would ask for you other members that ordered from Ho Chuan to relay when your orders ship and when you actually receive the watch. I'll update as I get more info.


Same for me. I emailed him a few days ago to see if he actually had the watches in stock, and he said yes, and that the order would be completed in a few days. At this point, I suspect that he doesn't actually have the watches, and is waiting for his delivery, because there's no reason to wait so long to ship. I'm giving it another day, and if there's no word I'm seriously considering cancelling my order and will wait until someone actually has them in stock. I'm getting pretty aggravated - if it was a "pre-order" the website should have stated as much.


----------



## Pentameter

yankeexpress said:


> Shameful. At these prices they should have hi-beat movements (and so should the Sumo and Shogun)


"at these prices" ? So for under $300 you expect a high-beat movement? LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

Maybe in the Shogun since that's closer to a grand, but GTFO of here w/ this nonsense. You ought to be banned for that comment.


----------



## jswing

Pentameter said:


> "at these prices" ? So for under $300 you expect a high-beat movement? LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> Maybe in the Shogun since that's closer to a grand, but GTFO of here w/ this nonsense. You ought to be banned for that comment.


Not even in the Shogun. If you think about it, the hi-beat movement is a $2k upcharge in Grand Seikos, and the only Seiko with the hi-beat runs around $6k. He was just trolling, he couldn't have been serious.


----------



## hanif.rayney

Pentameter said:


> nice! What did you think of the bracelet? How is it compared to the Sumo / Monster SS bracelets?


The bracelet is okay. The clasp is the same stamped crap. I'd put it on par with monster and sumo bracelets.

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

hanif.rayney said:


> The bracelet is okay. The clasp is the same stamped crap. I'd put it on par with monster and sumo bracelets.
> 
> Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


We are Seikonauts. We will proudly source and fit bracelets that cost as much as the watch itself. We will then congratulate each other on our impeccable taste. Much honour! Much pride! Much Seiko!


----------



## Kurokaze - shura no ken

LordBrettSinclair said:


> We are Seikonauts. We will proudly source and fit bracelets that cost as much as the watch itself. We will then congratulate each other on our impeccable taste. Much honour! Much pride! Much Seiko!


I laughed, but then I realized I've done that...


----------



## cochrome

Memento Vivere said:


> Still heard nothing from Ho Chuan. Order was placed Sunday, received nothing since a "thank you" email the following day.
> 
> So far unless the watch has shipped and I just wasn't notified that's a good bit slower than most other international dealers I have experience with. Was expecting shipping by Wednesday the absolute latest. My only concern in seeing how quickly they sold out is that I'm hoping my order actually had a watch available to match it.
> 
> Well, nothing I can do but wait and hope. Haven't been this excited for a $300 watch in a very long time.
> 
> I would ask for you other members that ordered from Ho Chuan to relay when your orders ship and when you actually receive the watch. I'll update as I get more info.


The main distributer only ship to their dealer network yesterday. My dealer like ho chuan is located at a town further away so will get their stock today. You should get your confirmation anytime now. Like my dealer go chuan also sell from an actual shop so not to worry.


----------



## cochrome

jswing said:


> Same for me. I emailed him a few days ago to see if he actually had the watches in stock, and he said yes, and that the order would be completed in a few days. At this point, I suspect that he doesn't actually have the watches, and is waiting for his delivery, because there's no reason to wait so long to ship. I'm giving it another day, and if there's no word I'm seriously considering cancelling my order and will wait until someone actually has them in stock. I'm getting pretty aggravated - if it was a "pre-order" the website should have stated as much.


I called them on Sun and they said to me it was a preorder and will receive stock in a few days. I ordered from another AD with lower price. My AD mentioned that the main distributer will only ship to dealers on 19/12. So I will receive mine in 2 days


----------



## dpage

Where did you order?



cochrome said:


> I called them on Sun and they said to me it was a preorder and will receive stock in a few days. I ordered from another AD with lower price. My AD mentioned that the main distributer will only ship to dealers on 19/12. So I will receive mine in 2 days


----------



## Memento Vivere

Wasn't aware I was placing an order for a pre-order. The English on the site was pretty good and nowhere did it say I was buying a pre-order. Not sure how I feel about that, but if the end result is a watch shipped to my door in a reasonable amount of time I suppose it doesn't matter much. But such is the risk when ordering from an unknown source. I see enough of you here with experience with this dealer that I feel comfortable enough to ride it out, so hopefully I hear something soon. Would have been nice to have been told up front this was a pre-order though.


----------



## jswing

cochrome said:


> I called them on Sun and they said to me it was a preorder and will receive stock in a few days. I ordered from another AD with lower price. My AD mentioned that the main distributer will only ship to dealers on 19/12. So I will receive mine in 2 days


Thanks for the info.


----------



## jswing

Memento Vivere said:


> Wasn't aware I was placing an order for a pre-order. The English on the site was pretty good and nowhere did it say I was buying a pre-order. Not sure how I feel about that, but if the end result is a watch shipped to my door in a reasonable amount of time I suppose it doesn't matter much. But such is the risk when ordering from an unknown source. I see enough of you here with experience with this dealer that I feel comfortable enough to ride it out, so hopefully I hear something soon. Would have been nice to have been told up front this was a pre-order though.


Yeah, same here. And I probably would have pre-ordered anyway if I knew it was going to be a week wait, but transparency would have been nice.


----------



## cochrome

Memento Vivere said:


> Wasn't aware I was placing an order for a pre-order. The English on the site was pretty good and nowhere did it say I was buying a pre-order. Not sure how I feel about that, but if the end result is a watch shipped to my door in a reasonable amount of time I suppose it doesn't matter much. But such is the risk when ordering from an unknown source. I see enough of you here with experience with this dealer that I feel comfortable enough to ride it out, so hopefully I hear something soon. Would have been nice to have been told up front this was a pre-order though.


I called their shop not the mail order site so they can't lie. As a local I could pop in suddenly asking for the watch lol
When I spoke to them they said stock was expected to arrive in 2 or 3 days. It is not a long wait so it was as good as ready stock to them where mail order customers are concerned.


----------



## cochrome

dpage said:


> Where did you order?


From another authorised dealer in malaysia but they only ship locally.


----------



## cochrome

Sorry double post


----------



## luth_ukail

i c. So Ho Chuan deals with pre-order. gosh . if that's the case, that's a long wait for you guys.


----------



## balzebub

Very nice but the initial wave here in SG will likely be sold with nil or little discount off the 730 / 680 SGD price tag.. Which is more than I am willing to pay for a 4Rxx powered seiko. Guess I can wait till mid next year.. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail

balzebub said:


> Very nice but the initial wave here in SG will likely be sold with nil or little discount off the 730 / 680 SGD price tag.. Which is more than I am willing to pay for a 4Rxx powered seiko. Guess I can wait till mid next year..
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


hmm. i think u r right. probably the discount comes only after 6 months...

then the other two comes out ( red and blue bezel ring with bracelet )

maybe i also gonna wait....

LOL


----------



## joseph80

Lume shot!


----------



## JR1

luth_ukail said:


> hmm. i think u r right. probably the discount comes only after 6 months...
> 
> then the other two comes out ( red and blue bezel ring with bracelet )
> 
> maybe i also gonna wait....
> 
> LOL


discount comes after the initial sales frenzy dies down and supply has stabilized. but for some watches when supply could not meet the demand dealers and resellers actually raise up prices accordingly.


----------



## jswing

joseph80 said:


> Lume shot!
> View attachment 6354161


What color are the surrounds? In this shot they look gold, in other shots they look white.


----------



## luth_ukail

JR1 said:


> discount comes after the initial sales frenzy dies down and supply has stabilized. but for some watches when *supply could not meet the demand* dealers and resellers actually raise up prices accordingly.


Im sure Seiko would never let that happen for this particular turtle.


----------



## JohnM67

Memento Vivere said:


> Still heard nothing from Ho Chuan. Order was placed Sunday, received nothing since a "thank you" email the following day.
> 
> So far unless the watch has shipped and I just wasn't notified that's a good bit slower than most other international dealers I have experience with. Was expecting shipping by Wednesday the absolute latest. My only concern in seeing how quickly they sold out is that I'm hoping my order actually had a watch available to match it.
> 
> Well, nothing I can do but wait and hope. Haven't been this excited for a $300 watch in a very long time.
> 
> I would ask for you other members that ordered from Ho Chuan to relay when your orders ship and when you actually receive the watch. I'll update as I get more info.


I called him yesterday to ask for an update. He said that they did not have any in stock and he is expecting them in a couple of days.
He was very polite and apologetic and offered me a refund if I did not want to wait.
Naturally, I refused to consider a refund and clarified that I only wanted an ETA for the watch as I'm going on holiday soon. 
I thanked him for the update and he promised to get back in touch with me as soon as they arrive.


----------



## Ace McLoud

I wonder how these are going to affect the prices of vintage 6309s on eBay? I suspect not that much, the vintage market seems to exist in a bubble, and play by its own rules.


----------



## Seppia

These look nothing short of stunning. 
Great win by seiko after a good number of fails


----------



## AirWatch

.


----------



## cyberneticbum

joseph80 said:


> Lume shot!
> View attachment 6354161


Sorry if I missed it but where did you get yours?? Thanks!


----------



## Boone

Ace McLoud said:


> I wonder how these are going to affect the prices of vintage 6309s on eBay? I suspect not that much, the vintage market seems to exist in a bubble, and play by its own rules.


Some demand might drop for the vintage pieces. Purists will still want them though which is understandable.

I never purchased a vintage because I don't have the discerning eye for authenticity and don't want to end up with a frankenwatch. This new line from Seiko is perfect for me.


----------



## jkchua

CGSshorty said:


> I also ordered one from Ho Chuan Watch. Let's hope they are reliable.


I just saw a guy posted a for sale ad/their website ho chuan watch on facebook. They're based from Malaysia (johor bharu).

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## cochrome

Received my watch today. much better than in photos. The strap appear to be silicon rather
than rubber. Very soft and attract dirt.


----------



## JRMARTINS

cochrome said:


> Received my watch today. much better than in photos. The strap appear to be silicon rather
> than rubber. Very soft and attract dirt.


Looks amazing!!! Any alignment issues?


----------



## Alis66

You sir are a lucky man! Watch looks great.
Interesting to hear that the strap is different composition than a standard Z22.
Obligatory lume shot needed.....



cochrome said:


> Received my watch today. much better than in photos. The strap appear to be silicon rather
> than rubber. Very soft and attract dirt.


----------



## luth_ukail

looks really nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

If these use the new tuna straps it should be a massive win. 
I've never owned one but many people that did rave about them


----------



## cochrome

JRMARTINS said:


> Looks amazing!!! Any alignment issues?


Alignment seem fine to me but expert eye might see something. I am happy with it.


----------



## cochrome

Seppia said:


> If these use the new tuna straps it should be a massive win.
> I've never owned one but many people that did rave about them


It could be so. The strap material is very soft and comfortable unlike the skx007 strap.


----------



## JohnM67

Sminkypinky said:


> I called him yesterday to ask for an update. He said that they did not have any in stock and he is expecting them in a couple of days.
> He was very polite and apologetic and offered me a refund if I did not want to wait.
> Naturally, I refused to consider a refund and clarified that I only wanted an ETA for the watch as I'm going on holiday soon.
> I thanked him for the update and he promised to get back in touch with me as soon as they arrive.


UPDATE:
Had an email today with the tracking number - it has shipped!


----------



## joseph80

This is my friends pic from Facebook. I told him to send me a lume shot


----------



## heady91

joseph80 said:


> This is my friends pic from Facebook. I told him to send me a lume shot


So where is it then? 

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing

Sminkypinky said:


> UPDATE:
> Had an email today with the tracking number - it has shipped!


Yup, me too. Can't wait!


----------



## dpage

Looks like a couple of different versions are available at HC Watch.

Seiko for Man - Ho Chuan Watch


----------



## luth_ukail

whoa now its all avail back! that means city chain must have have it now too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80

heady91 said:


> So where is it then?
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


He is in Singapore. I am in Canada. I haven't seen it in person.


----------



## heady91

joseph80 said:


> He is in Singapore. I am in Canada. I haven't seen it in person.


I'm asking about the lume shot. From your post it sounded like you meant to attach a picture.

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## JR1

heady91 said:


> I'm asking about the lume shot. From your post it sounded like you meant to attach a picture.
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


he did attach a lume shot, in daylight. maybe you were expecting a lume shot in the dark.


----------



## heady91

JR1 said:


> he did attach a lume shot, in daylight. maybe you were expecting a lume shot in the dark.


My bad, didn't see his previous post with the picture and since he didn't quoted it in the one I replied to I thought he simply forgot to attach it. 
Looked up that post, the lume looks great!

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbalouie

Does anyone know how much the new 6309s are in USD?


----------



## jswing

Bubbalouie said:


> Does anyone know how much the new 6309s are in USD?


Mine came to $360 shipped for the 777 on rubber. Bracelet models are a bit more.


----------



## Dopamina

I recently got the skx009. I guess I am going for the srp 777, all black on rubber. Maybe get an extra bracelet.


----------



## Memento Vivere

Just got confirmation of shipping from Ho Chuan. Should have within 10 days.


----------



## Artonthewrist

This looks awesome congrats, say I read about mis-aligned chapter rings how is yours ?

Dan


----------



## Alis66

|> looks good!



heady91 said:


> My bad, didn't see his previous post with the picture and since he didn't quoted it in the one I replied to I thought he simply forgot to attach it.
> Looked up that post, the lume looks great!
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn

Hopefully, one of you will start a "Show your Turtle" thread...?


----------



## hiro1963

copperjohn said:


> Hopefully, one of you will start a "Show your Turtle" thread...?


+1!


----------



## Djk949

This is the first Seiko I have no interest in modding.


----------



## Alis66

How about a little sapphire double dome action? Come on, you know you want to...:think:



Djk949 said:


> This is the first Seiko I have no interest in modding.


----------



## tsteph12

Alis66 said:


> How about a little sapphire double dome action? Come on, you know you want to...:think:


Was actually one of the first things to cross my mind when I viewed initial photos. Hopefully Yobokies and/or Dagaz is already in the works of production.


----------



## cochrome

tsteph12 said:


> Was actually one of the first things to cross my mind when I viewed initial photos. Hopefully Yobokies and/or Dagaz is already in the works of production.


The crystal on these could be exactly the same as SKX divers. Let's wait for someone to
Confirm.


----------



## Seikomasochist

Is it just me or do all the hands, particularly the seconds hand, look too small/short on this dial?


----------



## Alis66

Seikomasochist said:


> Is it just me or do all the hands, particularly the seconds hand, look too small/short on this dial?


Nope, its just you. :-d Just kidding!!!

Photos and lighting can really make a watch look different. To me proportions and colors often look different in person.

I hope existing aftermarket hands, glass, and bezels work with this watch, that would be a really smart move by Seiko.


----------



## Bauta

Seikomasochist said:


> Is it just me or do all the hands, particularly the seconds hand, look too small/short on this dial?


They do look too short. I don't understand why they do this again and again


----------



## cyberneticbum

Does anyone know what the lug width is on these? Really hoping for 22mm


----------



## hiro1963

Bauta said:


> They do look too short. I don't understand why they do this again and again


I prefer long hands on dress type watches, but for diver's watches it really doesn't matter to me as long as I can read elapsed time at a glance. Just IMHO.


----------



## Bauta

hiro1963 said:


> I prefer long hands on dress type watches, but for diver's watches it really doesn't matter to me as long as I can read elapsed time at a glance. Just IMHO.


Something just look off when hands are too short. I guess it can be described by some design theory like symmetry/the golden ratio.
If the minute hand reaches the minute markers, it is easier to read as well)

But of course this is my opinion.


----------



## bricem13

So now the long wait begins for 6105-8110 reissue... Seiko bring it back please !!!

Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cold_beer839

cochrome said:


> The crystal on these could be exactly the same as SKX divers. Let's wait for someone to
> Confirm.


I have a couple of SKX domed sapphires on hand and plan on installing one when my Turtle X's arrive. I'll know pretty quick if they don't fit.


----------



## joseph80

I'm pretty sure the lug width is 22mm. Here is a comparison shot. Owner says the SKX bezel is slightly smaller as well as the hands. The lume markers are gold lined and the lume is fairly thick. It also appears to have a patina look to it. Not sure if that's the new Lumibrite formula.


----------



## JR1

to those who already saw the blue 6309 reissue in the metal, the SRP773, how would you compare the blue to the bluemo SBDC003 or the SKX009?


----------



## germy_wermy

Asked this in the DWF thread but is the gold a limited colourway or a regular production model?


----------



## CGSshorty

germy_wermy said:


> Asked this in the DWF thread but is the gold a limited colourway or a regular production model?


I've seen no mention anywhere of it being a limited release.


----------



## glengoyne17

joseph80 said:


> I'm pretty sure the lug width is 22mm. Here is a comparison shot. Owner says the SKX bezel is slightly smaller as well as the hands.


Too bad. Was hoping to put an skx009 bezel on the blue one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere

bricem13 said:


> So now the long wait begins for 6105-8110 reissue... Seiko bring it back please !!!
> 
> Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


How about a 6105 LE with an 8l35 movement.


----------



## cochrome

cold_beer839 said:


> I have a couple of SKX domed sapphires on hand and plan on installing one when my Turtle X's arrive. I'll know pretty quick if they don't fit.


Do report back to us here after you have done it.


----------



## TheMeasure

joseph80 said:


> Owner says..the lume markers are gold lined and the lume is fairly thick. It also appears to have a patina look to it.


Based off of previous pics I thought they were gold lined & was certainly hoping they were. Thanks for confirming this! :-!


----------



## Dragoon

This model is on the list but with the minimal price difference between this piece and the Sumo; I would have to go wit ha Sumo first. Imagine most folks here already have their Sumo pieces in the barn.

After the prices on the Turtles get down around $200-240 I will get on board. I think.


----------



## kristo

Memento Vivere said:


> How about a 6105 LE with an 8l35 movement.


Sorry, but please- no. LEs suck.
Especially if they are pricey (an 8L35 for sure would be). And once they are all sold, they are out of reach. Just look at how much the SUS 4s15 Militarys are traded for these days. And they weren't even LE.
Though, if they'd ADD an LE with 8L35 to the 6105 re-edition, I'd agree on that! I would go for the 6105 movement, since the one I have is just as accurate as my MM.


----------



## yonsson

kristo said:


> Sorry, but please- no. LEs suck.
> Especially if they are pricey (an 8L35 for sure would be). And once they are all sold, they are out of reach. Just look at how much the SUS 4s15 Militarys are traded for these days. And they weren't even LE.
> Though, if they'd ADD an LE with 8L35 to the 6105 re-edition, I'd agree on that! I would go for the 6105 movement, since the one I have is just as accurate as my MM.


LE is never good from a buyers perspective, rare is good, but LE is never good.


----------



## Rankiryu

SARX031


----------



## javadave

Rankiryu said:


> SARX031
> 
> View attachment 6424722


Looks like a limited run (1956 pieces) with a 6r15 movement. Rough translate below

Limited quantity1,956

Self-winding (hand winding)Caliber No 6R15Case

MaterialStainless Steel

Case Back: stainless steel and glass

Band Material Crocodile band

Glass Material Kabusafaiagarasu (not sure what this is)

Glass coating Anti-reflective coating inside

waterproofFor everyday life waterproof (10 atm)

Horizontal 47.3mm 40.3mm thickness 12mm

weight87g

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## lacogil

Rankiryu said:


> SARX031
> 
> View attachment 6424722


The SARX031 is a great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess

Very similar to my sarg, one of my favorite watches.










Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15

Baselworld is only 3 months away! lol


----------



## Ananta

Limited edition SARG? Didn't see this coming.


----------



## Domo

As nice as that SARX is, what's the deal here? How come it's a Presage instead of a Mechanical model? And apart from the croc strap, why is it nearly twice the list price of a SARG?


----------



## hiro1963

Old school snake S raised signed crown



Clear coating over the polished indices which makes them subdued, yet more legible



Extra horse leather strap


----------



## alexcswong

hiro1963 said:


> Old school snake S raised signed crown
> 
> 
> 
> Clear coating over the polished indices which makes them subdued, yet more legible
> 
> 
> 
> Extra horse leather strap


Nice but the price tag still not justify... (imo)

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere

alexcswong said:


> Nice but the price tag still not justify... (imo)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Eh, I like it.


----------



## tsteph12

Really like the look of this SARX031. Wonder when it will be available for purchase.


----------



## Dunelm

javadave said:


> Glass Material Kabusafaiagarasu (not sure what this is)


Curved sapphire glass


----------



## hiro1963

tsteph12 said:


> Really like the look of this SARX031. Wonder when it will be available for purchase.


January 15th, 2016 although some online retailers like Amazon Japan are now accepting pre-orders. The price is 574 USD (20% off retail) according to today's foreign exchange rate.

Amazon.co.jp: [PRESAGE]PRESAGE ãƒ-ãƒ¬ã‚µãƒ¼ã‚¸ãƒ¥ è&#8230;•æ™‚è¨ˆ ã‚»ã‚¤ã‚³ãƒ¼è‡ªå‹•å·»è&#8230;•æ™‚è¨ˆ60å'¨å¹´è¨˜å¿µé™�å®šãƒ¢ãƒ‡ãƒ«1956å€‹ è‡ªå‹•å·»(æ‰‹å·»ã�¤ã��) ã‚µãƒ•ã‚¡ã‚¤ã‚¢ã‚¬ãƒ©ã‚¹ 10æ°-åœ§é˜²æ°´ é¦¬(ãƒ›ãƒ¼ã‚¹)æ›¿ã�ˆãƒ�ãƒ³ãƒ‰ä»˜ã�� SARX031 ãƒ¡ãƒ³ã‚º: è&#8230;•æ


----------



## Veda

fagyalllo said:


> SBGA137
> 2015. dec. limited 20 pcs. 750.000 ¥ + tax
> 
> View attachment 6049314


They finally got GREEN and it's only 20 pieces! ARGH!


----------



## itsajobar

Does anyone know if the new srp series has the same crown/stem design as the 6309? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ...levi

Veda said:


> They finally got GREEN and it's only 20 pieces! ARGH!


Wow. That gives new meaning to the label 'limited'


----------



## Rankiryu

"ZERO HALLIBURTON" coming soon...

SBDC037








SBDC039








SBDC041








SBDC043








SBDC045


----------



## tsteph12

Relatively short hands again...why oh why?


----------



## nnickell

I agree. Not a fan of those hands.


----------



## 59yukon01

I like the looks, but integrated bracelet is a turn off for me.


----------



## Memento Vivere

I think it looks awesome. Yet another new Seiko I'm going to have to pick up. White one probably. Or the white and gold, that's hot.


----------



## dinexus

Actually don't mind the hands, or the integrated bracelet – what's the story behind the "Halliburton" convention on these? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

Like these three here the best. The others don't look great. Any links to Seiko with specs, movement and price? They look great and the integrated bracelet doesn't bother me at all (or the Prospex logo for that matter). I wonder if the bezels are ceramic?



Rankiryu said:


> "ZERO HALLIBURTON" coming soon...
> 
> SBDC039
> View attachment 6509450
> 
> 
> SBDC043
> View attachment 6509474
> 
> 
> SBDC045
> View attachment 6509498


----------



## maxxevv

6R15 movement. But if these are actual photos, it might not be integrated bracelets if the lugs are narrow like say 18mm and the watches are 44-45mm wide.

Edit: 
Okay, looking at it again, especially the bi-colour models, it really does seem to be integrated bracelets. Else see no reason for the "lugs" to be a completely different colour from the rest of the case.


----------



## phoenix844884

Just imagine if those 'Halliburton' pieces have a lugless design underneath those bracelets..... :drool:

Also, the bezels and top of the crown seems to be ceramic. This should be an interesting line to follow.


----------



## luth_ukail

god damn it seiko


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricem13

Maybe a lugless design and what we see are bracelet endlinks... Let's hope 

Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere

I just see it differently I guess. We all appreciate the ability to change straps and bracelets on a whim, but once in a while I'm willing to sacrifice that for a cool watch with a unique design. I think the bracelet looks awesome on the watch and I'm willing to sacrifice that versatility for an overall interesting design. I have 20 other watches that I can change around to my liking, I can handle having one that I can't.


----------



## brandon\

Memento Vivere said:


> I just see it differently I guess. We all appreciate the ability to change straps and bracelets on a whim, but once in a while I'm willing to sacrifice that for a cool watch with a unique design. I think the bracelet looks awesome on the watch and I'm willing to sacrifice that versatility for an overall interesting design. I have 20 other watches that I can change around to my liking, I can handle having one that I can't.


Yeah. I kind of agree with it. I have a Seiko chrono with an integrated bracelet. I decided it was fine since it would force me to keep it on the bracelet - instead of ending up on a nato like most of my other watches. And it turned out fine. The bracelet has all solid links.

I guess the best part of integrated bracelets is that it doesn't give them a chance to use stupid folded end-links.


----------



## Memento Vivere

brandon\ said:


> Yeah. I kind of agree with it. I have a Seiko chrono with an integrated bracelet. I decided it was fine since it would force me to keep it on the bracelet - instead of ending up on a nato like most of my other watches. And it turned out fine. The bracelet has all solid links.
> 
> I guess the best part of integrated bracelets is that it doesn't give them a chance to use stupid folded end-links.


Exactly. Integrated bracelet? Better make it a good one!


----------



## JR1

i like this zero halliburton series. date at 4:30 makes the dial very balanced, kinda clean and almost dateless. i hope the bracelet is not integrated though.


----------



## dinexus

Actually has an IWC Ingy sort of a feel to it. And assuming the 6R15 movement is behind it and the case finishing is on par with Seiko's mid-tier Prospex offerings like the Sumo or Shogun, this could be a pretty compelling offering. Sorta wish there was a blue, a la the SBDC003 though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

tsteph12 said:


> Relatively short hands again...why oh why?


Looks like the minute hand extends to the base of the lower chapter ring - and seeing how there are actually two chapter rings flanges (like on the Tudor Pelagos), this is a pretty harmonious design choice that could make for some nice depth in the dial. The more I think about this one, the more interested in it I am.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36

Bummer about the integrated bracelet. Over the years I've realized I'm more of a strap guy. I've ended up taking all of my watches off their bracelets and put them on a strap of some sort. Even the watches where I had to have it on bracelet like my Spork and Samurai when I bought them are now both on Natos.

Design is fantastic though. Guess it helps me save some money going into 2016.


----------



## stewham

Just found this image online of the the new Zero Halliburton's.









Shows the back and the integrated bracelet. I personally don't mind an integrated bracelet if the bracelet's good as I have enough other watches I can changes straps around on. The price is kinda high for me too, about the same RRP as a Tuna or Shogun.


----------



## maxxevv

Interesting, looks like a 'strap adaptor' is a possibility with the design though.


----------



## dinexus

So, it's got a sapphire crystal and comes in at 45mm. Price is higher than expected, but with a 6R15... 

Looks like delivery starts at the end of January. Eager to see where these get priced on Higuchi, et al. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail

why haliburton? whats up with that name?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

maxxevv said:


> Interesting, looks like a 'strap adaptor' is a possibility with the design though.


Most definitely. I had Carl at GasGasBones make me one of his Zero straps notched to fit my Oris. Looks as though that design and ease of customizability would work here too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

See the resemblance? Not sure I've ever heard anyone crying about the integrated bracelet on this:










What are the odds that the bracelet/clasp are of higher quality than the usual Seiko standard, hence the price change?


----------



## hiro1963

It's a bit hard to read, but the stainless steel models have Diashield and it looks like all models have the ceramic bezel, new lume and AR coating on the inside of the crystal.



stewham said:


> Just found this image online of the the new Zero Halliburton's.
> 
> View attachment 6536906
> 
> 
> Shows the back and the integrated bracelet. I personally don't mind an integrated bracelet if the bracelet's good as I have enough other watches I can changes straps around on. The price is kinda high for me too, about the same RRP as a Tuna or Shogun.


----------



## huwp

luth_ukail said:


> why haliburton? whats up with that name?


"ZERO Halliburton" seems to be a Japanese owned American luggage manufacturer. No, I'd never heard of them either. https://zerohalliburton.com

I'm very tempted by the stainless and black to fit in my 'dress diver' niche, but I think seeing wrist shots is going to be crucial for these.


----------



## bricem13

45mm is pretty big... 

Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

Love the textured dial, the handset, ceramic bezel and angular case lugs (even if it is proprietary), and if it wears a touch smaller than specs belie (highly possibly, given the case flare at the bottom), SBDC039 could finally be the Seiko I don't flip.


----------



## Rankiryu

GIUGIARO DESIGN 2,000 piece Limited Edition

SCED039 (7T12 quartz)








SCDE041 (7T12 quartz)








SCDE043 (7T12 quartz)


----------



## TheMeasure

I'm really glad Seiko didn't do a true panda dial on these, or I'd have to get one!



Rankiryu said:


> GIUGIARO DESIGN 2,000 piece Limited Edition
> 
> SCED039 (7T12 quartz)
> View attachment 6544706
> 
> 
> SCDE041 (7T12 quartz)
> View attachment 6544714


----------



## raymondswong

Any news for a 40mm with 20mm lug width diver?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdoty

gold turtle will be mine


----------



## luth_ukail

TheMeasure said:


> I'm really glad Seiko didn't do a true panda dial on these, or I'd have to get one!


bloody glad if they reissue the 7A38 instead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

luth_ukail said:


> bloody glad if they reissue the 7A38 instead.


That would sweeten the deal even more! ;-)


----------



## Veda

dinexus said:


> See the resemblance? Not sure I've ever heard anyone crying about the integrated bracelet on this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the odds that the bracelet/clasp are of higher quality than the usual Seiko standard, hence the price change?


I do! I want my straps dammit!


----------



## dinexus

luth_ukail said:


> why haliburton? whats up with that name?


The best I can surmise is that this is a collab between two Japanese markets - Seiko, and Zero Halliburton's luxury travel gear. If you look closely, you might notice that some of these Seiko models have a double vertical lined pattern on the 9 and 3:00 sides of the dials (a real rarity for Seiko at this price point), a pattern that I think is meant to evoke the ridges on a classic Halliburton case: 








Unfortunately, I don't think the name "Halliburton" to a discerning North American audience carries the same cachet as it might to a Japanese audience, no thanks to the political undertones many of us might remember from the early 2000s.


----------



## huwp

dinexus said:


> So, it's got a sapphire crystal and comes in at 45mm. Price is higher than expected, but with a 6R15...
> 
> Looks like delivery starts at the end of January. Eager to see where these get priced on Higuchi, et al.


This page is giving a release date of 29th Jan, and priced (initially?) around US$950. ¡Ú³ÚÅ·»Ô¾ì¡Û¥»¥¤¥³¡¼[SEIKO]¥·¥ç¥Ã¥Ô¥ó¥°¥í¡¼¥óÌµ¶âÍøÂÐ¾ÝÉÊ¥×¥í¥¹¥Ú¥Ã¥¯¥¹[PROSPEX]¥È¥é¥ó¥¹¥ª¡¼¥·¥ã¥ó[TRANS OCEAN]SBDC039 ¥À¥¤¥Ð¡¼¥º ¥¹¥­¥å¡¼¥Ð¡ÚÏÓ»þ·× »þ·×¡Û¡§THE WATCH SHOP.

Quite like the "Trans Ocean" name...


----------



## dinexus

huwp said:


> This page is giving a release date of 29th Jan, and priced (initially?) around US$950.
> 
> Quite like the "Trans Ocean" name...


Seiya san quoted me the same date and price, so hopefully that 950 is somewhat fluid, given it appears to be the initial discounted ask.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

In overall, '_Zero Halliburtons_' are not my cup of tea, but can't wait to see would Seiko release next models with ceramic bezels.

Can you guys recall any other Seiko with ceramic?


----------



## Ananta

Rankiryu said:


> GIUGIARO DESIGN 2,000 piece Limited Edition
> 
> SCED039 (7T12 quartz)
> View attachment 6544706
> 
> 
> SCDE041 (7T12 quartz)
> View attachment 6544714


Linen dial?

Seiko please stop taking all my money.


----------



## amoredimamma

mrdoty said:


> gold turtle will be mine


mine too&#8230;..


----------



## Stelyos

besides chino, higuchi and seiya... who is the best to get a hold of these limited edition or JDM models and how do you know well in advance to have a chance in getting one?


----------



## Gerard Jones

K & L Watch are worth trying.


----------



## Dunelm

SARW015/017/019 are on the web site now.
????????????? ????????

Not my cup of tea, but with the 28.8kbph 6R21 movement, maybe they'll tick the only box yankeexpress seems to have.


----------



## BDC

lol, wasn't just me.


----------



## huwp

Trans Ocean series now also on the Seiko Japan site: SBDC039 | ãƒ€ã‚¤ãƒ�ãƒ¼ã‚¹ã‚.ãƒ¥ãƒ¼ãƒ� | æµ· | ãƒ-ãƒ.ã‚¹ãƒšãƒƒã‚¯ã‚¹ | ã‚»ã‚¤ã‚³ãƒ¼ã‚¦ã‚ªãƒƒãƒ�
Officially confirms that "Trans Ocean" is the official name for the series, and the "Zero Halliburton" collaboration applies only to the all black and stainless/white versions, which are limited to 500 px.

Pretty heavy at 205g - that is heavier than a sumo and nearly as heavy as a MM300. Appears to be designed to be easy to wear with shirt cuffs... I like the way the bracelet appears to flow around the case and almost form a shroud around the top and bottom of the bezel (edit - OK from the video below, this is an illusion in the product photos; the bezel is much taller than the ends of the bracelet) - still very interested in this one, it seems to address all the things I've not quite been quite able to get my head around on the Shogun (with downsides of no strap changes and much greater weight) - but still need to see some wrist shots when they come out.


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## Ace McLoud

SDGenius said:


>


 That's removed most of the reservations I have about that watch. It looks badass.


----------



## Rankiryu

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/news/pressrelease/posts/493/20160113

Dia-shield (except SBDC041, SBDC045)
Ceramic bezel
Sapphire (inside AR)


----------



## SDGenius

Ace McLoud said:


> That's removed most of the reservations I have about that watch. It looks badass.


Yeah, looks like it wears much nicer than the specs elude.


----------



## brandon\

Holy crap! Not only is that watch hot, but it will make me handsome and interesting?!?! I need one… now. 

Seriously, why is the watch stopped every time they show it?


----------



## Ace McLoud

brandon\ said:


> Holy crap! Not only is that watch hot, but it will make me handsome and interesting?!?! I need one&#8230; now.
> 
> Seriously, why is the watch stopped every time they show it?


 Because it's so beautiful that you pause to catch your breath every time you look at it?


----------



## Ace McLoud

brandon\ said:


> Holy crap! Not only is that watch hot, but it will make me handsome and interesting?!?! I need one&#8230; now.
> 
> Seriously, why is the watch stopped every time they show it?


 Double post for some reason. Thanks Watchuseek.


----------



## huwp

Wow do those product images ever give a misleading impression. It looks like a totally different watch in the video... Looks good, but still like a different watch. 

Also, interesting to have an English language promo video for a Japanese market model? Does this suggest an international release is likely?


----------



## luth_ukail

wow. how nice the watch can fit into the cuff.


----------



## fendushi

brandon\ said:


> Holy crap! Not only is that watch hot, but it will make me handsome and interesting?!?! I need one&#8230; now.
> 
> Seriously, why is the watch stopped every time they show it?


Hiro Nakamura


----------



## dinexus

Ace McLoud said:


> That's removed most of the reservations I have about that watch. It looks badass.


Same. Really impressed with this one. Much thinner than I'd anticipated, and as someone else said in this thread - literally addresses everything that hung me up on the Shogun.


----------



## dinexus

Also, does anyone know if the Transocean is JDM? That'd be an added bonus...


----------



## huwp

brandon\ said:


> Seriously, why is the watch stopped every time they show it?


It is definitely running in the close-up right at the end (with the water drops running off the face) but it seems to have been shot in slow motion so the second hand is moving more slowly than you would expect...

It's an interesting design - I don't recall coming across anything quite like it. Another strikingly original Seiko... I'm not sure what I think of the skinny little bits of case that show at the sides, or how the lugs and the case meet, but I love the face, hands and bezel and how the sapphire is recessed. The shot of the dive compass might be a clue as to a bit of the design inspiration. (And I like the theme of the ad - stuck in a suit with a dive watch on, dreaming about being underwater somewhere, anywhere...  )


----------



## hiro1963

hiro1963 said:


> January 15th, 2016 although some online retailers like Amazon Japan are now accepting pre-orders. The price is 574 USD (20% off retail) according to today's foreign exchange rate.
> 
> Amazon.co.jp: [PRESAGE]PRESAGE ãƒ-ãƒ¬ã‚µãƒ¼ã‚¸ãƒ¥ è&#8230;•æ™‚è¨ˆ ã‚»ã‚¤ã‚³ãƒ¼è‡ªå‹•å·»è&#8230;•æ™‚è¨ˆ60å'¨å¹´è¨˜å¿µé™�å®šãƒ¢ãƒ‡ãƒ«1956å€‹ è‡ªå‹•å·»(æ‰‹å·»ã�¤ã��) ã‚µãƒ•ã‚¡ã‚¤ã‚¢ã‚¬ãƒ©ã‚¹ 10æ°-åœ§é˜²æ°´ é¦¬(ãƒ›ãƒ¼ã‚¹)æ›¿ã�ˆãƒ�ãƒ³ãƒ‰ä»˜ã�� SARX031 ãƒ¡ãƒ³ã‚º: è&#8230;•æ


Available now @Chino.

SARX031


----------



## tsteph12

hiro1963 said:


> Available now @Chino.
> 
> SARX031


Thank you for posting. I am tempted by this and considering purchasing, though does seem a bit pricey.


----------



## hiro1963

tsteph12 said:


> Thank you for posting. I am tempted by this and considering purchasing, though does seem a bit pricey.


I'm tempted as well...


----------



## Cobia

Rankiryu said:


> "ZERO HALLIBURTON" coming soon...
> 
> SBDC037
> View attachment 6509426
> 
> 
> SBDC039
> View attachment 6509450
> 
> 
> SBDC041
> View attachment 6509458
> 
> 
> SBDC043
> View attachment 6509474
> 
> 
> SBDC045
> View attachment 6509498


Worst looking Seiko divers ive seen in a long time, look a bit cheap and nasty to me.


----------



## Cobia

SDGenius said:


>


Unbelievably lame ad, the sort of person who would buy into that ad and find it appealing is the exact opposite of what i find appealing.

No offence to anybody here but what sort of simple fool buys into advertising like that?

the mind boggles.


----------



## Rankiryu

Cino Watch is expensive, from Japanese like me.


----------



## Chronopolis

I don't always indulge in nachos or cheeseburgers. 
But when I do, I skip the cheese, and just watch this ad as I eat them.



Cobia said:


> Unbelievably lame ad, the sort of person who would buy into that ad and find it appealing is the exact opposite of what i find appealing.
> 
> No offence to anybody here but what sort of simple fool buys into advertising like that?
> 
> the mind boggles.


----------



## dinexus

Cobia said:


> Unbelievably lame ad, the sort of person who would buy into that ad and find it appealing is the exact opposite of what i find appealing.
> 
> No offence to anybody here but what sort of simple fool buys into advertising like that?
> 
> the mind boggles.


I think you're missing the point here. I'd argue that no one is excited about an ad, we're just happy to see some un-rendered shots of the watch in context, that's all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail

yup exactly, nobody give a .... about that ad. we just want to see how it looks like from diff angle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace McLoud

dinexus said:


> I think you're missing the point here. I'd argue that no one is excited about an ad, we're just happy to see some un-rendered shots of the watch in context, that's all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





luth_ukail said:


> yup exactly, nobody give a .... about that ad. we just want to see how it looks like from diff angle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 This. My first thoughts were 'wow, that looks great', quickly followed by 'Why is he wearing that with a suit'. At least it was explained later in the video. I'm pretty sure I cold find a worse advert in less than 30 seconds.


----------



## Ace McLoud

Ace McLoud said:


> This. My first thoughts were 'wow, that looks great', quickly followed by 'Why is he wearing that with a suit'. At least it was explained later in the video. I'm pretty sure I cold find a worse advert in less than 30 seconds.


Found one:


----------



## timetellinnoob

Cobia said:


> Unbelievably lame ad, the sort of person who would buy into that ad and find it appealing is the exact opposite of what i find appealing.
> 
> No offence to anybody here but what sort of simple fool buys into advertising like that?
> 
> the mind boggles.


seems like it should be a Rolex ad tbh

blech


----------



## RTea

The watch looks nice in the front view picture but looks kick ass in the video advertisement. It has a lot more going on and is much sleeker than I would imagine given the specs. 

Dang it Seiko, take my monayyyyy!


----------



## brandon\

Ace McLoud said:


> This. My first thoughts were 'wow, that looks great', quickly followed by 'Why is he wearing that with a suit'. At least it was explained later in the video. I'm pretty sure I cold find a worse advert in less than 30 seconds.





Ace McLoud said:


> Found one:


Doesn't take long to spiral out of control.


----------



## Chronopolis

Gonna have some more nachos.



brandon\ said:


>


----------



## tsteph12

SARX031

Having just viewed this may indeed push me over the edge to finally purchase.


----------



## hantms

Ace McLoud said:


> This. My first thoughts were 'wow, that looks great', quickly followed by 'Why is he wearing that with a suit'. At least it was explained later in the video. I'm pretty sure I cold find a worse advert in less than 30 seconds.


There is nothing wrong with wearing that (or any dressy diver) with a suit.

Maybe not in the most formal of settings, but on business, with a suit like that: just fine.


----------



## Ace McLoud

hantms said:


> Ace McLoud said:
> 
> 
> 
> This. My first thoughts were 'wow, that looks great', quickly followed by 'Why is he wearing that with a suit'. At least it was explained later in the video. I'm pretty sure I cold find a worse advert in less than 30 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with wearing that (or any dressy diver) with a suit.
> 
> Maybe not in the most formal of settings, but on business, with a suit like that: just fine.
Click to expand...

Yes, but that was literally the first image they went with in the advert. If you want to advertise a dive watch, usually you aim it at professional divers, even though 95% of dive watches probably don't get wet.

The video seems a bit on the nose, as though they acknowledge the ridiculousness of dive watches in the modern era of dive computers.

That's all.


----------



## Domo

Just saw this - Ogura Izutsuya Limited edition SBGA141, 35 pieces.....Interesting :think:

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/gs/mastershop/detail.php?store=kokura_izutsuya


----------



## javadave

I love the dial color but the 12 and 6 seem a bit large for my taste. Actually I would like it more if they just replaced 12 and 6 with markers like the rest of the watch. 

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong

saw this in a FB post, managed to load pic..










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.956324004443407.1073742384.264516323624182&type=3


----------



## Watchdelight

Not my cup of tea I am afraid. Anything associated with the Star Wars brand is uncool IMO.


----------



## Rankiryu

New Grand Seiko Mechanical No-date
Caliber: 9S61
Lug-to-Lug size: 47.9mm
Diameter: 42mm
Height: 13.1mm

SBGR099








SBGR101








Caliber: 9S61
Lug-to-Lug size: 41.7mm
Diameter: 34.8mm
Height: 12.3mm

STGR005








STGR007


----------



## Ace McLoud

Rankiryu said:


> New Grand Seiko Mechanical No-date
> Caliber: 9S61
> Lug-to-Lug size: 47.9mm
> Diameter: 42mm
> Height: 13.1mm
> 
> SBGR099
> 
> SBGR101
> 
> Caliber: 9S61
> Lug-to-Lug size: 41.7mm
> Diameter: 34.8mm
> Height: 12.3mm
> 
> STGR005
> View attachment 6901714
> 
> 
> STGR007


 I'd totally wear that STRG005, even though I'm guessing it's a ladies model.


----------



## Gerard Jones

Good grief... I really hope Seiko don't keep pushing the case sizes up. 40mm is enough for a dress watch surly.


----------



## sblantipodi

New sumo, new shogun, is there a new monster or a new 007?


----------



## v1triol

Would love to see upgrade on Skx007. 
Black Monster (779) and 007 popped up on the market in similar time, since then Monster moved to Mk III so how about 007 now!

Sent from my XT1080m.


----------



## smille76

v1triol said:


> Would love to see upgrade on Skx007.
> Black Monster (779) and 007 popped up on the market in similar time, since then Monster moved to Mk III so how about 007 now!
> 
> Sent from my XT1080m.


Good thing about this is that they will most likely upgrade the watch with a 4R36 movement and give it a better strap.

The downside is that they will most likely spoil the dial & crown with that dreaded X symbol and charge double than what it is worth right now.

Current version is perfect....cheap, rugged, can be modded to any style and the 7s26 is a nice little movement that just won't die.

S.


----------



## v1triol

Current skx007 is not bad at all, but I am already bored with it. Mods helped a lot, but boredom works same way as for any other watch. Regards

Sent from my XT1080m.


----------



## sblantipodi

What is mkIII?


----------



## v1triol

Ver.3 
Sbdc025 I guess

Sent from my XT1080m.


----------



## Ace McLoud

I think the only reason they'll update the SKX007 is if the popularity of the new turtles start to affect its sales.


----------



## v1triol

Whatever Seiko will do, I hope there will be no cyclops 

Sent from my XT1080m.


----------



## glg

Ace McLoud said:


> I think the only reason they'll update the SKX007 is if the popularity of the new turtles start to affect its sales.


You have a point , but then what is going to be the entry level?


----------



## sblantipodi

so no fourth gen monster for this year?


----------



## Watchdelight

Gerard Jones said:


> Good grief... I really hope Seiko don't keep pushing the case sizes up. 40mm is enough for a dress watch surly.


+1 
Dress watch should be no more than 40mm


----------



## Rankiryu

New Grand Seiko Ladies
Caliber: 4J52 (Quartz)
Lug-to-Lug size: 32.5mm
Diameter: 26mm
Height: 9.1mm
Luxury price...

STGF099 1,900,000yen








STGF100 1,800,000yen








STGF102 1,800,000yen


----------



## timetellinnoob

Ace McLoud said:


> I think the only reason they'll update the SKX007 is if the popularity of the new turtles start to affect its sales.


I'm one of the people who thinks the SRP's _are_ the new SKX007's =)


----------



## hotmustardsauce

I'm still patiently waiting for a 40mm grand seiko diver. Preferably in sunburst blue. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail

timetellinnoob said:


> I'm one of the people who thinks the SRP's _are_ the new SKX007's =)


the turtle replacing skx007? man how i wish to see that happened.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas

A sumo classic price is fetching higher than sumo Prospex. I only knew that when I bought my blue sumo yesterday.


----------



## JR1

timetellinnoob said:


> I'm one of the people who thinks the SRP's _are_ the new SKX007's =)


highly unlikely. the SKX divers are the entry level non seiko 5 divers. if they discontinue the SKX in favor of the SRP prospex turtles, the regular seiko divers will all be prospex and higher brands?


----------



## mi6_

JR1 said:


> highly unlikely. the SKX divers are the entry level non seiko 5 divers. if they discontinue the SKX in favor of the SRP prospex turtles, the regular seiko divers will all be prospex and higher brands?


Seiko already put all their divers under the Prospex line. Look at the solar chrono divers (ex. SSC017). They now come with the Prospex logo on the dial. I too see the turtles as a replacement for the SKX line. I don't see why Seiko would keep making 2 entry level divers. the SKX line has been around for 20 years. Surely it must be at the end of its run.


----------



## Veda

Oh this is insane! I just got the dips on the new 2016 GS collections including the limited editions. Pics and specs and all but sworn not to share with public yet. Let's just say Seiko went all nuts and goes IWC route. Huge sporty watches with "black advanced material" (you can guess) cases and all totally out of line. When they said GS wants to go global they really meant it. The bad news is they doubled all their prices of the limited editions.

*But the real killer is the new Credor Eichi 2 level (same price too) GS that's ultra uber luxury with the new "Snowflake" dial but using interesting materials and new Spring Drive caliber.* The news should be out within 1-2 weeks from now. Stay tuned...


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Veda said:


> Oh this is insane! I just got the dips on the new 2016 GS collections including the limited editions. Pics and specs and all but sworn not to share with public yet. Let's just say Seiko went all nuts and goes IWC route. Huge sporty watches with "black advanced material" (you can guess) cases and all totally out of line. When they said GS wants to go global they really meant it. The bad news is they doubled all their prices of the limited editions.
> 
> *But the real killer is the new Credor Eichi 2 level (same price too) GS that's ultra uber luxury with the new "Snowflake" dial but using interesting materials.* The news should be out within 1-2 weeks from now. Stay tuned...


More deets please.... Dial sizes dial colours?? Don't be mean

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda

hotmustardsauce said:


> More deets please.... Dial sizes dial colours?? Don't be mean


I have photos of the catalog inc all the details but can't share it yet. You'll fall off your chair when you see the literally crazy chronograph dial with spring drive PR indicator. Suffice to say, very exciting colors and new MSRPs that shocked even the dealer. To be fair I think it's only natural given the new materials used on cases and dials.


----------



## Veda

And oh fans of SBGJ005 may have a shot at something this time with even crazier rotor :-d


----------



## horolicious

Because of you I am buying long all the publicly traded companies on Nikkei who specialize in Platinum Group Metals, carbon fiber extrusion as well as oxides and nonoxides.


----------



## mleok

I would have preferred if they released more elegant designs like their 130th anniversary models with mechanical movements, but I guess they're trying to appeal to an edgier audience.


----------



## Veda

TOPTISHKIN said:


> Because of you I am buying long all the publicly traded companies on Nikkei who specialize in Platinum Group Metals, carbon fiber extrusion as well as oxides and nonoxides.


Don't forget the most precious gemstone ;-)


----------



## Veda

mleok said:


> I would have preferred if they released more elegant designs like their 130th anniversary models with mechanical movements, but I guess they're trying to appeal to an edgier audience.


Which makes it a shocking news to everyone including dealers. While everyone's moving back into smaller cases... I can't wear half of these new ones. I'm betting on the new 40mm Asian only limited model that has no pic yet. This year is the real test whether global market are willing to pay for 10k GSs or not... Better buy those small cased anniversary models before they're gone.


----------



## Veda

2014 Std PR:








2015 new PR (Harmony):








2016 new Std:















"GIant" "GrInd" ????!!! :-|


----------



## hotmustardsauce

On you tease. What is the general range of prices? Does 600,000 yen still get you a hibeat 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda

hotmustardsauce said:


> On you tease. What is the general range of prices? Does 600,000 yen still get you a hibeat


I ordered that new highbeat gmt (newer "SBGJ005") but I can't tell you the discounted price. I didn't get shared the msrp but I know I'm already getting it way lower than the back then SBGJ005's msrp. I'm guessing the price increase for models they already had previously but with just different colors are insignificant. The redesigned models are double the usual prices I'm getting for previous models (even with discounts). Hattori-san mentioned a few times that he thinks the world may be ready for a 10k "regular" GS and I guess this is his test.


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Sharing is caring

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda

hotmustardsauce said:


> Sharing is caring
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


我慢


----------



## Veda

Chinese New Year = lucky 8


----------



## zlocko2002

Hmm...I dont know if I like it. 
I am, kind of, in retro dress mood and I just love older GS models.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda

zlocko2002 said:


> Hmm...I dont know if I like it.
> I am, kind of, in retro dress mood and I just love older GS models.


Yea... I don't think the usual GS consumers are into dive capable 10ATM luxury dress watches the size of large Portugueses. And the trend is also with the GS women watches as well with the first time ever 34.5mm auto model down below.


----------



## Foxman2k

Tell us more!!!!! Is this coming out at Basel?


----------



## Veda

Foxman2k said:


> Tell us more!!!!! Is this coming out at Basel?


Yes Basel. March 17th isn't that long off... hohoho


----------



## Veda




----------



## Foxman2k

Such a tease


----------



## Veda

Foxman2k said:


> Such a tease


1 of the new ones. Somebody go update Wiki


----------



## Foxman2k

Aargh spring drive but what's the difference?????


----------



## Foxman2k

anyone know where Veda lives so we can snag this catalog lol?


----------



## Veda

Foxman2k said:


> Aargh spring drive but what's the difference?????


That's a clear hint already. Any GS fanboy would know what this new one is all about


----------



## hotmustardsauce

It's the more accurate spring drive 9R15 but with GMT 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverDoc

*If they're gonna update it, would have liked to see them get rid of the "camel toe" index.*


----------



## Toshk

Tell us now man!


----------



## Toshk

You must!!!


----------



## Veda

Toshk said:


> You must!!!


Zzzzzz....


----------



## dero

Here's looking forward to Baselworld where Seiko comes in and blows the Swiss brands away with their 2016 collection of both edgy designs as well as ones appealing to their more conservative traditionalist buyers.


----------



## Veda

dero said:


> Here's looking forward to Baselworld where Seiko comes in and blows the Swiss brands away with their 2016 collection of both edgy designs as well as ones appealing to their more conservative traditionalist buyers.


I forsee a split between the traditionalist and the trendy young crowd. IMO edgy is cool if small enough to be wearable. If they make them the same as SBGE001 all is good. Alas I'm not sure that is the case now.


----------



## Foxman2k

hotmustardsauce said:


> It's the more accurate spring drive 9R15 but with GMT
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Well yeah figured that much. Although my 9R15 is slightly LESS accurate than my 9R65 lol. I mean I'm talking 0.3 seconds over 2.5 weeks. But still.


----------



## Toshk

Veda said:


> I forsee a split between the traditionalist and the trendy young crowd. IMO edgy is cool if small enough to be wearable. If they make them the same as SBGE001 all is good. Alas I'm not sure that is the case now.


Knowledge is for sharing! 
At least give us another hint


----------



## Foxman2k

Or even better just spill the beans. We promise to keep it a secret


----------



## Toshk

Foxman2k said:


> Or even better just spill the beans. We promise to keep it a secret


Yes, yes and yes!
Won't tell anybody!


----------



## Veda

Toshk said:


> Yes, yes and yes!
> Won't tell anybody!


Yawn...sleepy. Tomor.... zzzzzz...


----------



## Toshk

Veda said:


> Yawn...sleepy. Tomor.... zzzzzz...


Do you promise? 
What time tomorrow?


----------



## Veda

Toshk said:


> Do you promise?
> What time tomorrow?


I'll share a special one. Not sure if I'm allowed but just for you WUS guys...


----------



## Toshk

Veda said:


> I'll share a special one. Not sure if I'm allowed but just for you WUS guys...


Super! Thanks mate.


----------



## Veda

.....


----------



## Toshk

Ceramic but what else?!


----------



## Veda

JoeK is a psychic









https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/thre...0.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1747490?page=1


----------



## Veda

Happy Chinese New Year!

Now you've seen literally everything of 1 of the new ltds


----------



## Memento Vivere

I don't know what's going on but I'm excited lol.


----------



## Toshk

Veda said:


> Happy Chinese New Year!
> 
> Now you've seen literally everything of 1 of the new ltds
> 
> View attachment 6977434


Not enough! We want more!


----------



## Veda

Toshk said:


> Not enough! We want more!


It's JoeK's turn


----------



## Veda

Snips


----------



## Tom-HK

The manager at my local Seiko AD said he could get me an invitation to a Seiko / Grand Seiko launch event on the 20th of this month (and he then promptly failed to do so). So I guess we will be able to see the full frame versions of these teaser photos in just a couple of weeks.


----------



## Veda

Tom-HK said:


> The manager at my local Seiko AD said he could get me an invitation to a Seiko / Grand Seiko launch event on the 20th of this month (and he then promptly failed to do so). So I guess we will be able to see the full frame versions of these teaser photos in just a couple of weeks.


The only reason I got the dips is because the local distributor's asking my opinion on how many they should order for each model ;-)


----------



## Toshk

What are the 2016 historical editions like?


----------



## Veda

Toshk said:


> What are the 2016 historical editions like?


No more looking back. Now it's the start of progress and the future for GS


----------



## Toshk

Veda said:


> No more looking back. Now it's the start of progress and the future for GS


Interesting!


----------



## anaplian

Be interesting to see whether there'll be an impact on the MRSP of existing models.


----------



## Domo

I'm both excited and extremely terrified :-(


----------



## Fanatic

Will there be a new GS diver?


----------



## moyski

Veda said:


> Happy Chinese New Year!
> 
> Now you've seen literally everything of 1 of the new ltds
> 
> View attachment 6977434


Excited to see new releases. But this rotor worries me a bit!


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Is the blue dial a haq sd or auto

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda

moyski said:


> Veda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Chinese New Year!
> 
> Now you've seen literally everything of 1 of the new ltds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6977434&d=1454855672"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> 
> 
> Excited to see new releases. But this rotor worries me a bit!
Click to expand...

Why worried? You've seen the dial


----------



## Veda

hotmustardsauce said:


> Is the blue dial a haq sd or auto
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


9R16


----------



## Foxman2k

Veda said:


> Snips


I'm really not sure about that top pic lol


----------



## Veda

Domo said:


> I'm both excited and extremely terrified


Terrified in the literal sense if you've seen the MSRPs of some models. Then relieved when you realize IWC charges the same for similar models but inferior quality and movement. Then terrified again when you notice how big they are and you won't be able to wear them


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Veda said:


> 9R16


Damn I'm tempted...

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Veda said:


> Terrified in the literal sense if you've seen the MSRPs of some models. Then relieved when you realize IWC charges the same for similar models but inferior quality and movement. Then terrified again when you notice how big they are and you won't be able to wear them


What sizes are we talking about here? 44m+? I thought the 40mm range for most of their watched was pretty spot on

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda

hotmustardsauce said:


> Veda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrified in the literal sense if you've seen the MSRPs of some models. Then relieved when you realize IWC charges the same for similar models but inferior quality and movement. Then terrified again when you notice how big they are and you won't be able to wear them
> 
> 
> 
> What sizes are we talking about here? 44m+? I thought the 40mm range for most of their watched was pretty spot on
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Foxman2k

This isn't sounding good IMO.


----------



## William Ayin

Veda said:


>


Guess it's a bunch of large watches. A shame really.


----------



## Veda

William Ayin said:


> Veda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's a bunch of large watches. A shame really.
Click to expand...

Not quite.


----------



## Veda

Love gemstones


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Gmt chronograph? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

why are these pics not showing much of anything


----------



## hotmustardsauce

timetellinnoob said:


> why are these pics not showing much of anything


Vedas computer has a bug which prevents him from showing too much. He is only getting it fixed next month

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda

hotmustardsauce said:


> timetellinnoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are these pics not showing much of anything
> 
> 
> 
> Vedas computer has a bug which prevents him from showing too much. He is only getting it fixed next month
Click to expand...

Here's everything of the model I'm considering getting. Hey ain't too large at all... for a dress watch. LOL


----------



## William Ayin

Veda said:


> Here's everything of the model I'm considering getting. Hey ain't too large at all... for a dress watch. LOL


I assume u have a 6 inch wrist....also is the case so angular or is that just shoddy scissors work?


----------



## Veda

William Ayin said:


> Veda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's everything of the model I'm considering getting. Hey ain't too large at all... for a dress watch. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I assume u have a 6 inch wrist....also is the case so angular or is that just shoddy scissors work?
Click to expand...

6.25 wrist. Looks large with black dial but actually dial design makes it looks small. Not shoddy work, looks very similar to the real one.


----------



## William Ayin

Veda said:


> 6.25 wrist. Looks large with black dial but actually dial design makes it looks small. Not shoddy work, looks very similar to the real one.


Very interested to see the full thing!


----------



## Veda

William Ayin said:


> Veda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6.25 wrist. Looks large with black dial but actually dial design makes it looks small. Not shoddy work, looks very similar to the real one.
> 
> 
> 
> Very interested to see the full thing!
Click to expand...

Luckily the dial design isn't like the Portuguese. That would look too large on me


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Hey our wrists are the same size Veda! Do you need anyone to babysit your watches when you buy new ones? I won't even have to resize them

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda

On a separate note, as i collect Spring Drives, I received a direct reply in response to the baseless presumptions from certain WUS members (mleok, etc...) that Seiko won't be able to service the movement 50+ years from now. They basically stated that the SD is the pride of Seiko which makes it the movement of choice for the highend LEs and top 2016 models. 2016 also sees a number of variations of SD which is evidence of the investment they're putting into it. Also given the amount of SDs in circulation they (cannot afford to ruin their reputation so) must ensure continuity of maintenance. 

I trust a statement coming from an old large Japanese company more than the Swiss. This should put the rumors to rest.


----------



## Veda

hotmustardsauce said:


> Hey our wrists are the same size Veda! Do you need anyone to babysit your watches when you buy new ones? I won't even have to resize them


A watch rental service? Good idea :-!


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Veda said:


> On a separate note, as i collect Spring Drives, I received a direct reply in response to the baseless presumptions from certain WUS members (mleok, etc...) that Seiko won't be able to service the movement 50+ years from now. They basically stated that the SD is the pride of Seiko which makes it the movement of choice for the highend LEs and top 2016 models. 2016 also sees a number of variations of SD which is evidence of the investment they're putting into it. Also given the amount of SDs in circulation they (cannot afford to ruin their reputation so) must ensure continuity of maintenance.
> 
> I trust a statement coming from an old large Japanese company more than the Swiss. This should put the rumors to rest.


Shun the non believers. More for us I say!


----------



## Domo

Does this Veda Snip...









Go with this one?









Is this all on the dial? What is this?


----------



## hotmustardsauce

All those red dots it's definitely the rear.. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda

Domo said:


> Does this Veda Snip...
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6987826&d=1454915337"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> Go with this one?
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6987834&d=1454915356"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> Is this all on the dial? What is this?


The one I wore


----------



## moyski

Veda said:


> On a separate note, as i collect Spring Drives, I received a direct reply in response to the baseless presumptions from certain WUS members (mleok, etc...) that Seiko won't be able to service the movement 50+ years from now. They basically stated that the SD is the pride of Seiko which makes it the movement of choice for the highend LEs and top 2016 models. 2016 also sees a number of variations of SD which is evidence of the investment they're putting into it. Also given the amount of SDs in circulation they (cannot afford to ruin their reputation so) must ensure continuity of maintenance.
> 
> I trust a statement coming from an old large Japanese company more than the Swiss. This should put the rumors to rest.


This applies to any mechanical watch, Swiss or Japanese or any other origin. I'm more curious as to how watches would evolve in 50years. And if in 50 years we still don't have technology to easily reproduce parts made today then I'd be very worried mankind hasn't evolved at all. Hey, I would even call myself lucky to still be alive in 50 years!


----------



## Veda

moyski said:


> Veda said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a separate note, as i collect Spring Drives, I received a direct reply in response to the baseless presumptions from certain WUS members (mleok, etc...) that Seiko won't be able to service the movement 50+ years from now. They basically stated that the SD is the pride of Seiko which makes it the movement of choice for the highend LEs and top 2016 models. 2016 also sees a number of variations of SD which is evidence of the investment they're putting into it. Also given the amount of SDs in circulation they (cannot afford to ruin their reputation so) must ensure continuity of maintenance.
> 
> I trust a statement coming from an old large Japanese company more than the Swiss. This should put the rumors to rest.
> 
> 
> 
> This applies to any mechanical watch, Swiss or Japanese or any other origin. I'm more curious as to how watches would evolve in 50years. And if in 50 years we still don't have technology to easily reproduce parts made today then I'd be very worried mankind hasn't evolved at all. Hey, I would even call myself lucky to still be alive in 50 years!
Click to expand...

Well Patek fanboys need an excuse to diss higher end advanced セイコー...


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Veda said:


> Here's everything of the model I'm considering getting. Hey ain't too large at all... for a dress watch. LOL


Looking again at this wrist shot on a 6.25 wrist I'm guessing the watch is 42mm?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda

hotmustardsauce said:


> Veda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's everything of the model I'm considering getting. Hey ain't too large at all... for a dress watch. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Looking again at this wrist shot on a 6.25 wrist I'm guessing the watch is 42mm?
Click to expand...

Incorrect. I stated the hint many times below


----------



## DanTSX

Any news on service pricing or process commitmentsfor GS customers in the USA?

No issues myself with having products worked on in Japan, but I believe that American consumers expect SUSA to handle it as much as possible, and for the details to be known up front and transparent, with a stated long term commitment.


----------



## DanTSX

IMO in order for that to happen, they need to expand SD movements into a wider range of their products. If it is truly a maturing product, there is room for segmented tiers of SD movements with a marketing mix reaching both down and up from their current positioning.


What is the least costly SD these days? That giant landmaster GMT or the SD MM?


----------



## SeikoPerry

Great info, thanks


----------



## Watchdelight

Hope GS don't go global chasing numbers and forget their core watches for the traditional markets!


----------



## Paul December

Looks like the New Turtles are trickling in.
The going rate is around $450 shipped. Should I buy now or wait?
If the price is predicted to only come down $50 or less, I won't wait.
It doesn't look like the prices on the newest Monster iteration have fallen much if that's something to compare to.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

The lack of proper photos in this thread now is making me a sad panda.


----------



## matthew P

My enthusiasm for some pictures is tempered by the knowledge that they won't be available anytime soon.
Seiko's stock photography is usually so bad that its the Basel photos that I long for.

At this point a 40/42 MM GS mechanical diver would only serve to inflame my fliptitus.... It would have to be a special watch to bump my Darth/ MM300 combo into the classified's.

All that being said I have no doubt I will be checking into this thread multiple times daily for the next two months.


----------



## DCOmegafan

Rankiryu said:


> New Grand Seiko Ladies
> Caliber: 4J52 (Quartz)
> Lug-to-Lug size: 32.5mm
> Diameter: 26mm
> Height: 9.1mm
> Luxury price...
> 
> STGF099 1,900,000yen
> View attachment 6926306
> 
> 
> STGF100 1,800,000yen
> View attachment 6926314
> 
> 
> STGF102 1,800,000yen
> View attachment 6926322


How good is the 4j movement?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda

DCOmegafan said:


> How good is the 4j movement?


Not sure but those models do look quite nice on my wife's wrist. She wanted something bigger though so waiting for the STGR007.


----------



## Aliens Exist

*Seiko Prospex TransOcean Chronograph*

Seiko Prospex TransOcean lineup will be updated with 200m Diver's mechanical Chronograph.





Caliber 8R49 same as 8R48


----------



## Toshk

No new mechanical GS? Just SD?!?


----------



## luth_ukail

that chrono might just work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda

Toshk said:


> No new mechanical GS? Just SD?!?


Plenty of new high beats. Interestingly plain classic models with date only. I don't see any new low beats.


----------



## Toshk

Veda said:


> Plenty of new high beats. Interestingly plain classic models with date only. I don't see any new low beats.


Come on show us a dial. Or two


----------



## Gerard Jones

What about mid-range stuff? Any Brightz dress watches with 8L calibers or similar?


----------



## Veda

Toshk said:


> Come on show us a dial. Or two


I did. You can guess which one it is:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/thre...-1747490.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1747490


----------



## Toshk

Nothing that new there. Show us the catalogue!


----------



## Veda

Gerard Jones said:


> What about mid-range stuff? Any Brightz dress watches with 8L calibers or similar?


I only got info on GS stuff as not all JDM models are imported here locally. I could ask...


----------



## Veda

Toshk said:


> Nothing that new there. Show us the catalogue!


SBGJ001 & SBGJ003 replacements:


----------



## moyski

Veda said:


> SBGJ001 & SBGJ003 replacements:
> 
> View attachment 7000906


Now we're talking! Looks similar to the SBGM021. But with spring drive? And the 24hr markers now on the dial edge? Hoping the size is still 39-40mm!

Oh wait! I don't see a power reserve indicator. A hi-beat perhaps?

If I squint my eyes small enough it starts to become clear! Damn you Veda for teasing us!


----------



## Schalosch

So this is a new / limited version of existing SBGE025/027...


----------



## phoenix844884

*Re: Seiko Prospex TransOcean Chronograph*



Aliens Exist said:


> Seiko Prospex TransOcean lineup will be updated with 200m Diver's mechanical Chronograph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caliber 8R49 same as 8R48


Thank you! A breath of fresh air, finally!


----------



## Veda

moyski said:


> Now we're talking! Looks similar to the SBGM021. But with spring drive? And the 24hr markers now on the dial edge? Hoping the size is still 39-40mm!
> 
> Oh wait! I don't see a power reserve indicator. A hi-beat perhaps?
> 
> If I squint my eyes small enough it starts to become clear! Damn you Veda for teasing us!





Schalosch said:


> So this is a new / limited version of existing SBGE025/027...


You've all read the hints from days ago. But you gotta be a real Seiko fan to pass the test and see the puzzle


----------



## Toshk

Veda said:


> You've all read the hints from days ago. But you gotta be a real Seiko fan to pass the test and see the puzzle


You are killing us man


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Hmm still not a fan without bracelet 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda

Toshk said:


> Veda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've all read the hints from days ago. But you gotta be a real Seiko fan to pass the test and see the puzzle
> 
> 
> 
> You are killing us man
Click to expand...

Oh wait... clear pic coming in a min or so


----------



## Veda

Tada!


----------



## Veda

40.2 small enough?


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Asia limited edition normally excludes Japan no? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk

I can't bare this anymore.... 
Signed out until March


----------



## Veda

hotmustardsauce said:


> Asia limited edition normally excludes Japan no?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Indeed it will be like last time. 100 pieces only or so. Unfortunately this time not a spring drive 

But I'm still ordering


----------



## moyski

Veda said:


> Tada!





Veda said:


> 40.2 small enough?


Oh yes! Hi-beat goodness! Right in the sweet spot size wise! Good thing I'm from Asia! I can already hear my wallet groaning!


----------



## Dunelm

Toshk said:


> I can't bare this anymore....


Cover yourself up then


----------



## nupicasso

*Re: Seiko Prospex TransOcean Chronograph*



Aliens Exist said:


> Seiko Prospex TransOcean lineup will be updated with 200m Diver's mechanical Chronograph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caliber 8R49 same as 8R48


There's a link to the manual online in Seiko Japan... now I'm just waiting for the release of the timepiece!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StartSomething

Veda said:


> SBGJ001 & SBGJ003 replacements:
> 
> View attachment 7000906


I am guessing SBGJ?
Any chance that there is also a bracelet version of that case variant offered?

Best
H


----------



## Veda

StartSomething said:


> Veda said:
> 
> 
> 
> SBGJ001 & SBGJ003 replacements:
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7000906&d=1455012580"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> 
> 
> I am guessing SBGJ?
> Any chance that there is also a bracelet version of that case variant offered?
> 
> Best
> H
Click to expand...

No SBGJ with bracelet shown but you never know. They haven't even decided on the number of pieces for production yet. The information is that raw


----------



## StartSomething

Thats fantastic info, thanks for the confirmation!

What is the WR rating on these? I hope not 3 bar...

Best
H


----------



## StartSomething

Thats fantastic info, thanks for the confirmation!

What is the WR rating on these? I hope not 3 bar...

Best
H


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

I'm currently geo-locating Veda. Drone vectors converging. Cameras activated.


----------



## Toshk

Grab him! 
His AD will definitely abbey our commands


----------



## Veda

StartSomething said:


> Thats fantastic info, thanks for the confirmation!
> 
> What is the WR rating on these? I hope not 3 bar...


:-(

Luckily aside from these 2 all others are at least 10 bar. Even the Eichi level "Emperor Grande Seiko" is 10 bar. I don't know why these are different from the rest.


----------



## StartSomething

Veda said:


> :-(
> 
> Luckily aside from these 2 all others are at least 10 bar. Even the Eichi level "Emperor Grande Seiko" is 10 bar. I don't know why these are different from the rest.


Oh, ok. I guess that leaves me both sad and happy.
Sad because I saw the chance of finally adding another interesting piece.
Happy for my bank account and because it allows me to continue looking ;-)

On another note - you might not be allowed to show pics in full detail, but I guess you cannot be prevented from answering questions? ;-)

* Are they issuing any Spring Drives WITHOUT that PR indicator?
* When you say GS is going all IWC - I assume the 9R01 is an 8 day PR movement?

Oh - and information regarding their mid-range offerings would also be highly appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## StartSomething

* Why always these double posts? Grr.


----------



## William Ayin

StartSomething said:


> Oh, ok. I guess that leaves me both sad and happy.
> Sad because I saw the chance of finally adding another interesting piece.
> Happy for my bank account and because it allows me to continue looking ;-)
> 
> On another note - you might not be allowed to show pics in full detail, but I guess you cannot be prevented from answering questions? ;-)
> 
> * Are they issuing any Spring Drives WITHOUT that PR indicator?
> * When you say GS is going all IWC - I assume the 9R01 is an 8 day PR movement?
> 
> Oh - and information regarding their mid-range offerings would also be highly appreciated
> 
> Thanks


One of the photos he posted showed a power reserve indicator on the back of the watch so chances are that the new "Emperor Grand Seiko" will be springdrive with no power reserve indicator on the dial like the eichi II. Then again you never know...


----------



## Veda

StartSomething said:


> * When you say GS is going all IWC


In the literal sense, in everything that's new. I think that's pretty clear?


----------



## Domo

If they go and make a Grand Seiko with some nonsense mk 16 dial and an onion crown I will literally pull all my hair out....And I have a lot of hair :-|


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Domo said:


> If they go and make a Grand Seiko with some nonsense mk 16 dial and an onion crown I will literally pull all my hair out....And I have a lot of hair :-|


You should start with your wrist hair so it no longer gets wedged between your bracelet links

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k

Would GS ever make HAQ GMT movement? Or have they in the past?


----------



## hotmustardsauce

This Veda guy is the biggest troll on wus 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda

Domo said:


> If they go and make a Grand Seiko with some nonsense mk 16 dial and an onion crown I will literally pull all my hair out....And I have a lot of hair


Ahh but "nonsense" is relative. Some may see GS now crazier than IWC... or not. LOL


----------



## Veda

hotmustardsauce said:


> This Veda guy is the biggest troll on wus
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Oh I got 2 infractions already so just 1 more to go away


----------



## Veda

Foxman2k said:


> Would GS ever make HAQ GMT movement? Or have they in the past?


Not a chance


----------



## Veda

StartSomething said:


> Oh - and information regarding their mid-range offerings would also be highly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


B..but they're aiming higher


----------



## Domo

I'm neither "wealthy class" _or_ "super wealthy class" :-(


----------



## Veda

Domo said:


> I'm neither "wealthy class" _or_ "super wealthy class"


But you're not in Asia


----------



## Domo

Veda said:


> But you're not in Asia


They should call it the Veda L.E.


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Domo said:


> They should call it the Veda L.E.


Comes with complementary clues on next year's releases

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda

Domo said:


> Veda said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you're not in Asia
> 
> 
> 
> They should call it the Veda L.E.
Click to expand...

It's a Veda LE if I can wear it 

The biggest most exciting news to me is actually the snow based dial of this piece which I need to see in person.


----------



## Veda

hotmustardsauce said:


> Domo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should call it the Veda L.E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comes with complementary clues on next year's releases
Click to expand...

Indeed I get first dips on ordering the upcoming LEs. Makes it easier to get those regional limited ones. Wait for next Feb


----------



## ten13th

Veda said:


> I did. You can guess which one it is:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/thre...-1747490.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1747490


Brown dial GMT hi-beat would be my choice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchdelight

ten13th said:


> Brown dial GMT hi-beat would be my choice.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Any colors as long as they retain the 'snowflake' dial just like the limited Green model from 2015.


----------



## Robotaz

hotmustardsauce said:


> This Veda guy is the biggest troll on wus
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Think of it less in terms of Internet civility and more in terms of charity and tolerance.

- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## Foxman2k

Veda,

Any more updates?


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool.

this watch has no crown protectors for a dive watch.


----------



## Rankiryu

CREDOR GCLP991 (100 LIMITED EDITION)
Caliber 7R87
Manual Wind Spring Drive
Hand winding capability 
Power reserve indicator 
Power Reserve: approx 48 hours
Accuracy: +/-15 second per month
Urushi & Raden Dial
1,000,000 yen


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Rankiryu said:


> CREDOR GCLP991 (100 LIMITED EDITION)
> Caliber 7R87
> Manual Wind Spring Drive
> Hand winding capability
> Power reserve indicator
> Power Reserve: approx 48 hours
> Accuracy: +/-15 second per month
> Urushi & Raden Dial
> 1,000,000 yen
> 
> View attachment 7091514


Omg look at that dial!!!!!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

They obviously saw the 15th Anniversary Campanolas and said "We can do that" :-d

NZ0000-07F | Mechanical Collection | ƒJƒ"ƒpƒmƒ‰ ƒIƒtƒBƒVƒƒƒ‹ƒTƒCƒg

It's great to see though that the 7R is still alive and well


----------



## hotmustardsauce

The credor dials are much nicer though  and they are feminine-wrist friendly.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda

Domo said:


> They obviously saw the 15th Anniversary Campanolas and said "We can do that"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NZ0000-07F | Mechanical Collection | ?J???p?m?? ?I?t?B?V?????T?C?g
> 
> It's great to see though that the 7R is still alive and well


Why oh why must they do a maki-e dial. Now I must have! 

I wonder why no crescent moon sec hand. It would fit in nicely with the milky way theme.


----------



## Veda

Foxman2k said:


> Veda,
> 
> Any more updates?


Oh I got all the 2016 updates in my PC


----------



## lethaltoes

Veda said:


> Why oh why must they do a maki-e dial. Now I must have!
> 
> I wonder why no crescent moon sec hand. It would fit in nicely with the milky way theme.












Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl

Foxman2k said:


> Veda,
> 
> Any more updates?


Pick any blurry pic off the internet and that will be as good as anything you're going to get.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda

lethaltoes said:


> Veda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why oh why must they do a maki-e dial. Now I must have!
> 
> I wonder why no crescent moon sec hand. It would fit in nicely with the milky way theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ahh got it.

I once said if Seiko makes a red urushi dial that'd be the ultimate LE ever. They should've done that instead of a raden.


----------



## Veda

Domo said:


> They obviously saw the 15th Anniversary Campanolas and said "We can do that"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NZ0000-07F | Mechanical Collection | ?J???p?m?? ?I?t?B?V?????T?C?g
> 
> It's great to see though that the 7R is still alive and well


But the Citizen doesn't look that cool in person


----------



## Veda

cpl said:


> Foxman2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> Veda,
> 
> Any more updates?
> 
> 
> 
> Pick any blurry pic off the internet and that will be as good as anything you're going to get.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Looks clear to me


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Veda said:


> But the Citizen doesn't look that cool in person


Yeh and they sit awkwardly on the wrist. Too top heavy

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl

Veda said:


> SBGJ001 & SBGJ003 replacements:
> 
> View attachment 7000906





Veda said:


> Looks clear to me


Yep


----------



## -JoeK-

Veda said:


> It's JoeK's turn


I'm in the dark...


----------



## Veda

-JoeK- said:


> Veda said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's JoeK's turn
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the dark...
Click to expand...

You'll see


----------



## Veda

hotmustardsauce said:


> Yeh and they sit awkwardly on the wrist. Too top heavy
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


It's a huge watch. One I can never wear. Not sure why they make such things for JDM either. But then Seiko makes abominations called Galantes...


----------



## Watchdelight

When will it be revealed by Seiko. Is it normally during the Baselworld event in March?


----------



## Veda

Watchdelight said:


> When will it be revealed by Seiko. Is it normally during the Baselworld event in March?


Yeap. Only a few more weeks.


----------



## Watchdelight

Seiko announcement of new releases - so it's Vedaworld in February and Baselworld in March.


----------



## Kashbadash

Veda said:


> It's a huge watch. One I can never wear. Not sure why they make such things for JDM either. But then Seiko makes abominations called Galantes...


Veda, at 42mm I wouldn't call them huge just not small. I don't know how it wears on the leather strap (probably a bit top heavy as hotmustardsauce says) but on the bracelet the mechanical fits like a glove and the case hugs the wrist very nicely. The clasps on the Campanola bracelets are quite substantial so that probably makes it feel more balanced on the wrist.


----------



## Veda

Kashbadash said:


> Veda said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a huge watch. One I can never wear. Not sure why they make such things for JDM either. But then Seiko makes abominations called Galantes...
> 
> 
> 
> Veda, at 42mm I wouldn't call them huge just not small. I don't know how it wears on the leather strap (probably a bit top heavy as hotmustardsauce says) but on the bracelet the mechanical fits like a glove and the case hugs the wrist very nicely. The clasps on the Campanola bracelets are quite substantial so that probably makes it feel more balanced on the wrist.
Click to expand...

Be it 42 I'd be buying one of those. Alas the 43.5 case


----------



## Kashbadash

Veda said:


> Be it 42 I'd be buying one of those. Alas the 43.5 case


Are the 15th anniversary models larger than the standard ones? The standard models are 42mm and definitely not bigger (I haven't measured it accurately but it's not 43.5).


----------



## Kashbadash

The dial of that Credor GCLP991 looks stunning. I don't like the placement of the big date though. It comes across like a slightly less flashy version of the NZ0000-07F - almost like its little brother lol.


----------



## Veda

Kashbadash said:


> Are the 15th anniversary models larger than the standard ones? The standard models are 42mm and definitely not bigger (I haven't measured it accurately but it's not 43.5).


I'm no expert in Campanola as their maxed out 42mm case with too tall profile makes them look like 44mm. But the spec does say 43.5. I actually stared for a while at the LE model in the store not knowing it was a special LE at the time. It was striking, but a bit rough with the huge MOP pieces and I remember thinking what young japanese guy would wear such a watch. The older guys are most likely far more interested in Seikos and have skinny wrists.


----------



## Veda

Kashbadash said:


> The dial of that Credor GCLP991 looks stunning. I don't like the placement of the big date though. It comes across like a slightly less flashy version of the NZ0000-07F - almost like its little brother lol.


Nobody does big dates as well as GO. But the ease of checking the date as also a PR is always welcome and a rare one in truly artistic watches worth to be called a painting.


----------



## Kashbadash

Veda said:


> I'm no expert in Campanola as their maxed out 42mm case with too tall profile makes them look like 44mm. But the spec does say 43.5. I actually stared for a while at the LE model in the store not knowing it was a special LE at the time. It was striking, but a bit rough with the huge MOP pieces and I remember thinking what young japanese guy would wear such a watch. The older guys are most likely far more interested in Seikos and have skinny wrists.


You're right in that both Credor and GS in general seem to be targeted at a slightly older customer. Campanolas tend to be a bit more flashy but not all of them are. From what you're saying it seems that Citizen's more conservative philosophy with the standard mechanicals (apparently to go back to the essentials of watchmaking) didn't carry over to the anniversary models.


----------



## Kashbadash

Veda said:


> Nobody does big dates as well as GO. But the ease of checking the date as also a PR is always welcome and a rare one in truly artistic watches worth to be called a painting.


I think big date and PR indicator are among the most useful complications you can have. Both Seiko and Citizen should incorporate them more in their watches (esp big date). The Germans love having big dates in their watches. While we're talking about the Germans, I know we all love Japanese watches here but I have to say that the new A Lange & Sohne Datograph Perpetual Tourbillon is one of the most beautiful watches I've ever seen. It's just executed perfectly.


----------



## Veda

Kashbadash said:


> I think big date and PR indicator are among the most useful complications you can have. Both Seiko and Citizen should incorporate them more in their watches (esp big date). The Germans love having big dates in their watches. While we're talking about the Germans, I know we all love Japanese watches here but I have to say that the new A Lange & Sohne Datograph Perpetual Tourbillon is one of the most beautiful watches I've ever seen. It's just executed perfectly.


Aside from aesthetics, I believe the philosophy of the Germans are closer to the GS and their higher offerings in that precision is of utmost importance. I loved GS's precision both in accuracy and exacting standards prior to knowing Seiko in Japanese means "precision". This is also very true with the Germans thus it is highly unlikely I will ever buy another "higher end" Swiss watch.


----------



## Veda

Watchdelight said:


> Seiko announcement of new releases - so it's Vedaworld in February and Baselworld in March.


I would do it here but that wouldn't be fair to steal the spotlight from WUS forum sponsors which are the biggest GS dealers in USA. Any complete news coming prior to Basel should be from them. Now if this is another site... Anyway just be glad you're all getting the first dips anywhere on the net on 2016 GS releases.


----------



## ERENTEA

Is SRP770 and SRP772 new? Currently on massdrop but can't find much about them.


----------



## Domo

More pics of the new Trannies


----------



## William Ayin

Did you realise that you just called them trannies?


----------



## Robotaz

That white bezel looks hideous. Reminds me of '80s swap meet trinkets.


----------



## Watchdelight

William Ayin said:


> Did you realise that you just called them trannies?


Lol - That name will stick now for these versions.


----------



## JazzBass

Watchdelight said:


> Lol - That name will stick now for these versions.


Trannies?!:-s OMG, now noone's gonna want one anymore.;-) I didn't like them very much either, when I first saw them. But I have to say, the black one's starting to grow on me. Somehow it reminds me a little bit of a Samurai. Though it's nowhere near as good looking. Whish Seiko'd bring back that good old Sammy. Don't know why they ever discontinued it. Every Seiko fan loves it.....:-(

See what I mean?


----------



## alxkrft

Anybody of knowledge if there is going to be a integrated rubber option? that would be the a gamechanger for me


----------



## Rankiryu

Reprint...

ASTRON








PROSPEX TRANSOCEAN Chronograph








PROSPEX SOLAR TUNA 200m








PROSPEX ALPINIST








PRESAGE Chronograph








PRESAGE








PRESAGE?


----------



## Domo

Ohhhh, yeeeeeaaahhhhhhhhhh.........Those Presage enamel chronos......YEAH BABY!!!

Still no SD Chronograph Tuna though. God I want that.


----------



## Schalosch

Domo said:


> Ohhhh, yeeeeeaaahhhhhhhhhh.........Those Presage enamel chronos......YEAH BABY!!!


These are a highlight for me too! Extremely nice!
Also interesting: the SDGM003 look alike without the cabochon crown and textured dial plus slightly different index design.


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Date wheel looks out of place to me. Also reminds me of longines 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Robotaz said:


> That white bezel looks hideous. Reminds me of '80s swap meet trinkets.


Agree, looks horrific in the white, the tackiest Seiko ever made, these bezels are a bad look full stop imo, to thin and a very unappealing edge, but each to their own.
cheers


----------



## maxxevv

Oohh.... That Solar Tuna has loads of potential !!!


----------



## hiro1963

I like the Presage three-hander. No chapter ring! My SARB033 had a misaligned chapter ring (0.1~0.2mm).


----------



## Cobia

Rankiryu said:


> GIUGIARO DESIGN 2,000 piece Limited Edition
> 
> SCED039 (7T12 quartz)
> View attachment 6544706
> 
> 
> SCDE041 (7T12 quartz)
> View attachment 6544714
> 
> 
> SCDE043 (7T12 quartz)
> View attachment 6544722


You wouldnt want to have a long black beard and be wearing one of these to an airport lol


----------



## U_Devrim

I hope all those new Presage enamel dial chronographs have 40.5 mm case and 8R48 movements..


----------



## huwp

Solar tuna yes yes yessss! Looks modestly sized yes! Understated dial design yes! 200m noooo? ....pepsi bezel nooooooo!

...I'll have to get one anyway to encourage them to continue with this range...


----------



## Dopamina

Which movement will the presage chrono auto probably come with and at what price range? 

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## StartSomething

Rankiryu said:


> Reprint...
> 
> ...
> 
> PRESAGE
> View attachment 7161354


Very nice indeed - many thanks for sharing!

Do you have any further info? Especially sizes of the models you shared?

Best
H


----------



## khj94704

U_Devrim said:


> I hope all those new Presage enamel dial chronographs have 40.5 mm case and 8R48 movements..


The subdials being well inside the numerals and the location of the date window make me fear that this is going to be a 43+ mm case. I hope you're right, though!


----------



## timetellinnoob

huwp said:


> Solar tuna yes yes yessss! Looks modestly sized yes! Understated dial design yes! *200m noooo?* ....pepsi bezel nooooooo!
> 
> ...I'll have to get one anyway to encourage them to continue with this range...


do you normally go beyond 200m? ;p


----------



## huwp

timetellinnoob said:


> do you normally go beyond 200m? ;p


Lol - no, but I do get close to half that rated depth. 

I have been dreaming about something like the current 300m quartz tunas except with solar - but looking at the pictures again, I think this is going to be an affordable, everyman, SKX level of dive watch - and you know what, that is fine.

I would also go out on a limb and guess that the pictures shown here show just one member of each of a family of designs - for instance, I would bet on the existence of a white dial version to go with that handsome three hand Presage, and on other colour combinations of the TransOcean chrono. So I'm hopeful that there will be other colour combinations of the solar tuna available.


----------



## Drfp

What model is the blue CHrono? 


Rankiryu said:


> Reprint...
> 
> PROSPEX TRANSOCEAN Chronograph
> View attachment 7161322


----------



## maxxevv

huwp said:


> Lol - no, but I do get close to half that rated depth.
> 
> I have been dreaming about something like the current 300m quartz tunas except with solar - but looking at the pictures again, I think this is going to be an affordable, everyman, SKX level of dive watch - and you know what, that is fine.
> 
> I would also go out on a limb and guess that the pictures shown here show just one member of each of a family of designs - for instance, I would bet on the existence of a white dial version to go with that handsome three hand Presage, and on other colour combinations of the TransOcean chrono. So I'm hopeful that there will be other colour combinations of the solar tuna available.


There'll probably be aftermarket bezel inserts that fit the solar tuna.

I'm guessing its using the same base movement as the SBDN001 ( possibly an updated one).


----------



## JazzBass

Oh man, I think that solar Tuna's just what I've been waiting for! I love the looks of a Tuna, but I don't want another battery quartz watch and I don't own a solar diver, yet. Somehow every solar diver Seiko's made so far has had some element I didn't like. This one, however could be the one! Yeah, I'm pretty sure it is! Anyone got a product number for this one or any other info?


----------



## ViperGuy

Ok, when can we expect these models, especially this black Presage model to come out? This is a good looking watch and seems to be between the SDGM001 and the SARB033. If it has a relatively same size case as the 033, I'll probably be selling my SDGM001, and maybe even my SARB033 and have this new Presage (whatever the model number?) replace them both.










Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## alexcswong

ViperGuy said:


> Ok, when can we expect these models, especially this black Presage model to come out? This is a good looking watch and seems to be between the SDGM001 and the SARB033. If it has a relatively same size case as the 033, I'll probably be selling my SDGM001, and maybe even my SARB033 and have this new Presage (whatever the model number?) replace them both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


Yes this is very nice, come on tell me what model is this & release date.?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxevv

Looks to be a. 42mm or slightly larger version of the SARB033.


----------



## Dunelm

maxxevv said:


> Looks to be a. 42mm or slightly larger version of the SARB033.


Yes, the position of the date window provides a clue. My amateurish image analysis estimates a 41mm case, assuming it's a 6R15.


----------



## ViperGuy

If this turns out to be the case (no pun intended), then Im totally buying it. It looks just like the SARB033, its damn near a clone without the lume. I'd also guess that this new Presage will be in the $425-$500 range. What does everyone think?












Dunelm said:


> Yes, the position of the date window provides a clue. My amateurish image analysis estimates a 41mm case, assuming it's a 6R15.


----------



## Domo

I think the "new-SARB" will be pretty pricey, along with the existing upscale Presage models. Looks like a very Brightz-ish 5 link bracelet, and the case looks just like the new 62GS re-issues. Hopefully it will come in other colours too and be a new lineup to fill the huge gaping chasm of Seiko's mid range offerings.


----------



## Rankiryu

New SARB033 Type = SARX033 100,000 yen


----------



## huwp

Do you have a RRP for the solar tuna? - thanks!


----------



## ViperGuy

Rankiryu said:


> New SARB033 Type = SARX033 100,000 yen


Well, I was way off. Almost $900 for this new model. Guess it'll depend on specs. Thank you for the info.

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## maxxevv

Think it may be the start of a line of bigger dress watches by Seiko. Those in the 42mm size range something like one of the recently revealed GS models. 

I would take a white dialed one when that comes along though and match it with a brown cow hide strap. The SARB031 felt a little too small to be casual in that configuration. 

But before that happens, probably snare the solar Tuna and mod it ( if its 'affordable' in the sub US$400 range like most of the solar models) as the black shroud with the Pepsi bezel just doesn't gel.


----------



## poppo

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## arlee

poppo said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk. My dirty English is Google Translate.


That a smaller version of the Transocean on the left?


----------



## huwp

The watches at bottom left look to be solar (the blue label reads "solar diver scuba" I think, a native Japanese speaker might be able to confirm with certainty) - and the model number looks as if it could be SBDN... so I would guess a new iteration of the SBDN001 type, with accompanying ladies version.

The ones at top left are labelled 'marinemaster ocean [something?] GPS solar'. Those look like the 'Astron' in Rankiryu's post.

And four colour combinations of the TransOcean chrono gives me much hope for more colour combinations of the solar tuna.


----------



## Domo

I'm OD-ing on new Seikos (O_O)


----------



## poppo

arlee said:


> That a smaller version of the Transocean on the left?


Top left: Marin Master GPS Solar
Bottom left: Solar diver scuba
Right: Transocean chronograph

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## poppo

delete


----------



## Rankiryu

poppo said:


> SKY007(Cal.4S26) BOY.
> SNZH55(Cal.4S36) Fifty Five Fathoms.


Get a grip.
しっかりして、ふなっしー。


----------



## StartSomething

@ Rankiryu:
Some more info on that new SARX033 would be highly appreciated if available…
Case/bracelet material: stainless steel?
Diashield coating?
SAR crystal?
Movement 6R15?
Case dimensions?

Many thanks in advance 

Best
H


----------



## Rankiryu

StartSomething said:


> @ Rankiryu:
> Some more info on that new SARX033 would be highly appreciated if available&#8230;
> Case/bracelet material: stainless steel?
> Diashield coating?
> SAR crystal?
> Movement 6R15?
> Case dimensions?
> 
> Many thanks in advance 
> 
> Best
> H


SARX033 is 6R15 movement & SALLAZ Polishing, probably...COMFOTEX (DIA SHIELD + AR COATING).
That will be released in May.


----------



## lethaltoes

Wow! Those new prices!!

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

It's poppo!


----------



## Eywleung

ViperGuy said:


> Ok, when can we expect these models, especially this black Presage model to come out? This is a good looking watch and seems to be between the SDGM001 and the SARB033. If it has a relatively same size case as the 033, I'll probably be selling my SDGM001, and maybe even my SARB033 and have this new Presage (whatever the model number?) replace them both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


This will be my next Sekio for sure. I have been waiting to an upgrade to SARB033 with a better bracelet.


----------



## Spring-Diver

poppo said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk. My dirty English is Google Translate.


Damn!!! Transocean Chrono....$320,000 JPY = $2,845 USD at today's rate....Street price should be about 2K
I can't wait for real photos :-d

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## StartSomething

Rankiryu said:


> SARX033 is 6R15 movement & SALLAZ Polishing, probably...COMFOTEX (DIA SHIELD + AR COATING).
> That will be released in May.


Great info, many thanks!

Raises two questions for me 
- What is SALLAZ Polishing?
- I thought that the Presage line was established for the market segment BELOW the Brightz line - is Seiko going to change that?

Definitely very interested in that particular model, though I am afraid the size (I am guessing > 40 mm diameter) will not be to my liking.

Best
H


----------



## hiro1963

StartSomething said:


> Great info, many thanks!
> 
> Raises two questions for me
> - What is SALLAZ Polishing?


I think he meant Zaratsu/Blade polishing.


----------



## turtl631

Schalosch said:


> These are a highlight for me too! Extremely nice!
> Also interesting: the SDGM003 look alike without the cabochon crown and textured dial plus slightly different index design.


YES, Seiko needs to work on their crowns. They randomly drop awful crowns on otherwise nice watches. See all recent Brightz models.


----------



## Thorto

So, top right is just another version of the regular Transocean, not a smaller model? Too bad, I really like the Transocean, but 45mm are way too big for my wrist.

If the watches are in the same scale, the chronos would be huge though, so there's still hope the Transocean is a baby model.


----------



## alxkrft

damn. you may be right. the regular sbdc039 is about 110.000 yen.
so this blue dialed version is 130.000 yen. its probably LE with same size and the chronos are even bigger Oo


----------



## Watchdelight

Rankiryu said:


> SARX033 is 6R15 movement & SALLAZ Polishing, probably...COMFOTEX (DIA SHIELD + AR COATING).
> That will be released in May.


Is this a higher spec watch than the Sarb033?


----------



## v1triol

Yes, movements are the same, sarb033 is in stainless steel without Diashield.

Send from my Galaxy Tab 3


----------



## Worker

Anyone have a date for the solar Tuna? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchdelight

v1triol said:


> Yes, movements are the same, sarb033 is in stainless steel without Diashield.
> 
> Send from my Galaxy Tab 3


Thanks v1triol for the clarification.


----------



## AnR_classyStore

Now i hate seiko hahahah

I spent $$ on skx009 tuna mod...and now they release one!!! Grrrr

Must get one and change that shroud to metal










In position :
Gshock : dw6900cm-1jf, gulfmaster
Seiko : sbbn015, sdwa89, skx009 tuna mod


----------



## raze

I dont know about you guys but I hate that Seiko is pushing that Prospex logo so heavily in their new line. They even ruined the classics with that logo! The Sumo, Tuna's, and even the MM300 weren't spared from the hideous X. I cant get over the crown on those classics losing the S sign for a laser etched X logo, and yes they should have left the MM 300s crown alone! Ahhh...... Now I done got that off my chest any word on a 6105 remake? hahahahaaha!


----------



## Rankiryu

SEIKO×Sottsass Limited Edition
7T92 quartz

SCEB035 1000 limited 32,000 yen








SCEB039 1000 limited 32,000 yen








SCEB037 1000 limited 35,000 yen








SCEB041 1000 limited 34,000 yen


----------



## cpl

^^^ hideous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nupicasso

Rankiryu said:


> Reprint...
> 
> ASTRON
> View attachment 7161314
> 
> 
> PROSPEX TRANSOCEAN Chronograph
> View attachment 7161322
> 
> 
> PROSPEX SOLAR TUNA 200m
> View attachment 7161330
> 
> 
> PROSPEX ALPINIST
> View attachment 7161338
> 
> 
> PRESAGE Chronograph
> View attachment 7161346
> 
> 
> PRESAGE
> View attachment 7161354
> 
> 
> PRESAGE?
> View attachment 7161362


I'm all over the Presage Chrono!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rankiryu

nupicasso said:


> I'm all over the Presage Chrono!


me too !
Presage Chrono SARK005 and SARK007 will be released in May.
SARK001(Enamel) and SARK003(Urushi) Chrono will be released in September.


----------



## itsamirul

Rankiryu said:


> SEIKO×Sottsass Limited Edition
> 7T92 quartz
> 
> SCEB035 1000 limited 32,000 yen
> 
> SCEB039 1000 limited 32,000 yen
> 
> SCEB037 1000 limited 35,000 yen
> View attachment 7265482
> 
> 
> SCEB041 1000 limited 34,000 yen


ugly is an understatement. the only decent looking one is the full black version.
also, look at how the movt' japan is covered by the tachymeter 100 printing. smh


----------



## T6061

Rankiryu said:


> me too !
> Presage Chrono SARK005 and SARK007 will be released in May.
> SARK001(Enamel) and SARK003(Urushi) Chrono will be released in September.


Maybe I missed it but can you match the model numbers with the two photos in the thread (the black and white faced chronos) and share any insights on the enamel and Urishi models (dial colors, hand and font/numeral type, etc.)? Also would love to get a feel for dimensions...

Many thanks,


----------



## Djk949

Worker said:


> Anyone have a date for the solar Tuna?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyone?
And what's it's model number? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JR1

itsamirul said:


> ugly is an understatement. the only decent looking one is the full black version.
> also, look at how the movt' japan is covered by the tachymeter 100 printing. smh


that is the good thing about seiko. they have a watch for everyone and did not leave out those looking for hideous and garish watches. taste is subjective and i am sure many will find these appealing.


----------



## in.Time

Just wanted to share a pic of the SRP775J1.

View attachment 7278018


----------



## Rankiryu

T6061 said:


> Maybe I missed it but can you match the model numbers with the two photos in the thread (the black and white faced chronos) and share any insights on the enamel and Urishi models (dial colors, hand and font/numeral type, etc.)? Also would love to get a feel for dimensions...
> Many thanks,


Here.



__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1708660132708929&id=1514973535410924


----------



## aalin13

Rankiryu said:


> Here.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1708660132708929&id=1514973535410924


Sweet! Thx for the link

Eyeing a Seiko Mechanical Chronograph, the SBEC001 looks good, but 320k JPY is expensive. Fortunately, SARK007 at 220k JPY might be a good choice instead. Can't wait to find out more about it


----------



## huwp

Rankiryu said:


> Here.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1708660132708929&id=1514973535410924


Thank you! Someone please take my money for that blue solar tuna!


----------



## aalin13

Not sure if posted already, but looks like this is the instruction for the SBEC001 Transocean Chronograph

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/resource/pdf/manual/8R49.pdf

English from page 13 onwards


----------



## Worker

Thank you so much for the link that shows the pics of the solar Tunas.

Really liking those quite a bit....but still no release date, right?


----------



## StartSomething

Rankiryu said:


> Here.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1708660132708929&id=1514973535410924


Many thanks for sharing that!!!

Seems like Seiko is looking to upgrade the Presage line significantly, a whole new model series all sharing the same case design - I like that a lot!
In fact, I am highly interested in the SARK005 and 007 chronographs, really looking forward to more info on those.

Also the SARX033/035 (isn't it a coincidence that they share these numbers with the most prominent models of the SARB line) has caught my attention.
I also did a brief calculation and end up with 39.9 mm case diameter - fingers crossed that it indeed will be 

Best
H


----------



## kubelik

What is the scoop on the submariner-style divers watches in that set of images from Rankiryu? SBDJ and SBDN look really nice, more classic than the Transoceans but hopefully less bulky than all the Tunas and shrouded divers Seiko has been issuing lately. Would definitely buy as an upgrade to my Monster...


----------



## ouija

i just received this yesterday


----------



## alxkrft

you should consider moving this into another thread


----------



## TimeZone.72

JR1 said:


> that is the good thing about seiko. they have a watch for everyone and did not leave out those looking for hideous and garish watches. taste is subjective and i am sure many will find these appealing.


Yeah.... 4000 of them will sure find these appealing. Lol


----------



## StartSomething

Two more weeks to Basel!

And this is should be good, too, with all the rumours that have spread 

Any further news regarding upcoming pieces guys?

Best
H


----------



## Rankiryu

CREDOR GBCC999 Tourbillon "FUGAKU" 8 limited 50,000,000 yen
Meaning of FUGAKU is derived from a Thirty-six Views of Mount Fuji.

















CREDOR GBBD963 30 limited 4,800,000 yen


----------



## StrappedUp

Maybe a silly question, but are the models scaled in the catalogue? I'm praying that those SBDN divers in the catalogue are ~40mm.

I've been lusting after a Sumo for a long time and it breaks my heart that it's too big for my delicate 6.5" wrists!


----------



## maxxevv

Think the GBCC999 is a little over the top with its decor flourishes. I would imagine it looking a whole lot more elegant with a simpler and less decorated bezel ring.


----------



## Samwatch

Worker said:


> Thank you so much for the link that shows the pics of the solar Tunas.
> 
> Really liking those quite a bit....but still no release date, right?


I've found some prices on the net. Don't know, if these are true...

hth
Michael


----------



## maxxevv

They seem to be correct as its the same as that listed in the Facebook link above.




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1708660132708929&id=1514973535410924



But in any case, I checked with a mastershop staff, these models will be released between May and September.


----------



## yonsson

Here's some info I got from a reliable source today. 
1: Black ceramic three hand GS model (crazy expensive, probably 1 000 000 yen. 
2: Black ceramic chronograph GS model (probably 1 500 000 yen). 
3: A "8" based chronograph so secret pretty much nobody outside of SEIKO has seen it, not sure if it's a GS or regular SEIKO model and not sure if it will be released during Basel.


----------



## aero-engineer

The GBCC999 is the very first Seiko/Credor Tourbillon I ever see. Stunning!


----------



## Rankiryu

PROSPEX MARINEMASTER OCEANCRUISER
Cal. 8X53 GPS solar
Titanium case
Ceramic bezel
Sapphire crystal AR coating
200M water resistant 
Released on July 8.

SBED001 1,500 limited 330,000 yen
















Left: SBED003 280,000 yen
Right: SBED005 250,000 yen








ASTRON 8X SERIES 500 limited
Cal. 8X53 GPS solar
Titanium case
Ceramic bezel
Diamond index
Sapphire crystal AR coating
100M water resistant 
Released on April 15.

SBXB080 380,000 yen


----------



## Domo

I reckon that SBED001 looks really nice, and that's not my usual thing...


----------



## burns78

SBDJ ?
SBDN ?


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Domo said:


> I reckon that SBED001 looks really nice, and that's not my usual thing...


Agreed though I bet it's 44m++

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rankiryu

SBED001, SBED003, SBED005
Case Diameter 48.5mm thickness 14.7mm

SBXB080
Case Diameter 45.0mm thickness 13.3mm


----------



## hantms

aero-engineer said:


> The GBCC999 is the very first Seiko/Credor Tourbillon I ever see. Stunning!


Whoa.. there's more going on there than a feature length movie!



















And very Seiko with the Wave of Kanagawa theme!


----------



## marinemaster

burns78 said:


> SBDJ ?
> SBDN ?


I am interested as well. I see a picture of if in the lower left corner. It looks like it has a clean bezel.


----------



## kubelik

I was more excited about the SBDJ and the SBDN until I realized that those are codes for solar quartzes. Was originally hoping that they'd be automatic. Also wish Seiko would put out a GMT skipping-hours function in a reasonably priced auto instead of in kinetics only.


----------



## Robotaz

hantms said:


> Whoa.. there's more going on there than a feature length movie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And very Seiko with the Wave of Kanagawa theme!


That's just garish. Seiko needs to institute a random drug testing policy in its design department. That's embarrassing.


----------



## aalin13

hantms said:


> Whoa.. there's more going on there than a feature length movie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And very Seiko with the Wave of Kanagawa theme!


Is it just me or did the photos change from Credor to Presage?


----------



## aalin13

Check this out:

GBCC999 & GBBD963

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/news/baselworld/posts/516/20160317

SBXB080

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/news/pressrelease/posts/515/20160308

SBED001

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/news/baselworld/posts/514/20160317


----------



## William Ayin

I know these have probably been posted already but iam too lazy to check...


----------



## arbez

Seiko calls GBCC999 as FUGAKU, which means Mt. Fuji.
The case is made of Pt950, K18YG, K18PG and 48 blue-saphires and is 43.1mm wide, 8.8mm thick.
Hand-winding. 37 hours' power reserve.
Only 8 units will be produced.
They will be available in mid May. MSRP is 50,000,000 yen. Stunning.


----------



## Rankiryu

SRPA21 430 EUR








SUN065 Kinetic GMT 630 EUR


----------



## Domo

Rankiryu said:


> SRPA21 430 EUR
> View attachment 7356914


----------



## thorien

I MUST have that SRPA21 when it comes out, love it!


----------



## luth_ukail

holy that srpa21! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT

Rankiryu said:


> SRPA21 430 EUR
> View attachment 7356906
> 
> 
> SUN065 Kinetic GMT 630 EUR
> View attachment 7356914


Oh man, I need one. Is this a limited edition run? Anyone has a clue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G'ed

It's special edition, not limited edition. That's what reported by ablogtowatch.


----------



## luth_ukail

okay so do i have to have padi cert to buy the srpa21? 

LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arlee

SUNBURST DIAL Turtle!!! *mindblown*


----------



## sirgilbert357

arlee said:


> SUNBURST DIAL Turtle!!! *mindblown*


No kidding!! That is damn sexy! Except for the red accents on the chapter ring, but I could live with it...


----------



## v1triol

I am not the biggest fan of turtle case, but this blue sunburst dial plus red minute hand looks great.

Sunburst on blue Stargate II, now on Turtle - I would love to see 009 revised such way as well


----------



## sunpazed

SRPA21 is lovely. Only criticism? The amount of text on the dial makes it look very busy.


----------



## georgey2009

Even that darn Prospex logo looks half-decent on this now. I'd rather not have it at all of course but somehow its placement under the Seiko logo along with the 3-line script further down makes the dial look a bit more balanced. 

Lovely shade of blue on this one, can see it sitting next to my SKX009!


----------



## Minorcollector

Rankiryu said:


> SRPA21 430 EUR
> View attachment 7356906
> 
> 
> SUN065 Kinetic GMT 630 EUR
> View attachment 7356914


Great Googly-Moogly!!!!!! Where do I find this beauty? Must have. Wow!


----------



## luth_ukail

sirgilbert357 said:


> No kidding!! That is damn sexy! Except for the red accents on the chapter ring, but I could live with it...


hmm. it somehow looks better that way with it's minute hand now red on the edge.

but probably that's just me.


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Blue dials are always a hit. Why don't they make moreeee

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## merl

Yep, will be ordering the SRPA21 when it comes available.


----------



## JR1

live photos of two more new turtle reissues. saw this in SWCP facebook griup.


----------



## leong33

William Ayin said:


> I know these have probably been posted already but iam too lazy to check...
> View attachment 7354618
> 
> 
> View attachment 7354634


 Some similarities with SARK001


----------



## Rankiryu

CREDOR GTAW979 1 limited 40,000,000 yen
Cal. 4J80 quartz
Case: Platinum950, 18KYG, 119 Pink diamonds, 31 Diamonds
Dial: White butterfly shell
Case Diameter 24.1mm thickness 6.0mm
Released on April 28.


----------



## _Lancelot_

Rankiryu said:


> CREDOR GTAW979 1 limited 40,000,000 yen
> Cal. 4J80 quartz
> Case: Platinum950, 18KYG, 119 Pink diamonds, 31 Diamonds
> Dial: White butterfly shell
> Case Diameter 24.1mm thickness 6.0mm
> Released on April 28.
> 
> View attachment 7437034


The missus must never see this


----------



## maxxevv

That's one pricey, petite watch !!!


----------



## yonsson

Baselworld is getting close!
I will miss the SEIKO press release by an hour or so but I have three hours booked with SEIKO so should be enough to snap some pics and get some good info. I have prepared a list of questions for them that I probably won't get answers to. "Has the skx007 been discontinued" and so on.


----------



## JRMARTINS

yonsson said:


> Baselworld is getting close!
> I will miss the SEIKO press release by an hour or so but I have three hours booked with SEIKO so should be enough to snap some pics and get some good info. I have prepared a list of questions for them that I probably won't get answers to. "Has the skx007 been discontinued" and so on.


Don't forget the "When is the 6105 reissue?" and the "Are you going to do something about the misaligned issue?"


----------



## yonsson

JRMARTINS said:


> Don't forget the "When is the 6105 reissue?" and the "Are you going to do something about the misaligned issue?"


6105-8000 would be fantastic. I'm sure they are aware of our thoughts about misalignment, size of their divers watches and so on.


----------



## randb

Just going to put it out there....a quartz 6105 reissue.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS

randb said:


> Just going to put it out there....a quartz 6105 reissue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Have to disagree on that...auto all the way!


----------



## Toshk

Any Basel info yet?


----------



## yonsson

Toshk said:


> Any Basel info yet?


The SEIKO press release is tomorrow (17/3) 10:00. 
Press_Release | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION


----------



## Toshk

Thanks mate!


----------



## aalin13

This looks very promising, 8 days manual wind spring drive
View attachment 7461274

View attachment 7461282


----------



## Pentameter

has this been posted before? I love the color combo: SRPA21K1 | SEA | Prospex | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION


----------



## William Ayin

aalin13 said:


> This looks very promising, 8 days manual wind spring drive
> View attachment 7461274
> 
> View attachment 7461282


says "invalid attachment for me" do you mind uploading the photos? i am very curious.


----------



## aalin13

William Ayin said:


> says "invalid attachment for me" do you mind uploading the photos? i am very curious.


I've been having issues with photo upload lately, here are the links to the photos

https://fitinsta.com/media/1207361558264292143_2312484999

https://fitinsta.com/media/1207358687456142028_2312484999


----------



## gshock626

From WUS Instagram


----------



## William Ayin

holy .... a no date spring drive? my dream has come true  and power reserve indicator is on the back!!?! home run imo


----------



## maxxevv

From the same list of photos, the SD GMT, probably still in the SBGE series.

View attachment 7463962


----------



## joseph80

^^Ceramic case?^^


----------



## William Ayin

maxxevv said:


> From the same list of photos, the SD GMT, probably still in the SBGE series.
> 
> View attachment 7463962


again i cant seem to see this photo :/


----------



## v1triol

William Ayin said:


> again i cant seem to see this photo :/


Me neither


----------



## riposte




----------



## Rankiryu

Presage Chronograph 250,000 yen
Cal. 8R48
Case Diameter 42.0mm thickness 15.2mm
Released on September 9.

SARK001 Enamel 1,000 limited








SARK003 Urushi 1,000 limited








Left: SARW025 6R27 Case Diameter 40.5mm 90,000 yen
Right: SARX039 6R15 Case Diameter 40.5mm 75,000 yen
Released on September 9.


----------



## Rankiryu

Grand Seiko Spring Drive Hand winding 8days
Cal. 9R01
Case Diameter 43.0mm thickness 13.2mm
Released on August 6.

SBGD001 6,000,000 yen








Grand Seiko Spring Drive Black Ceramic GMT
Cal. 9R96 Chronograph GMT and 9R16 GMT
Case Diameter 46.4mm thickness 16.1mm
Released on June 10 (Chronograph GMT), July 8 (GMT)

SBGC017 1,400,000 yen 600 limited








Left: SBGC015 1,400,000 yen 500 limited
Center: SBGE037 1,150,000 yen 500 limited
Right: SBGE039 1,150,000 yen 500 limited


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Thanks dude!


----------



## Gibraltar

William Ayin said:


> holy .... a no date spring drive? my dream has come true  and power reserve indicator is on the back!!?! home run imo


I agree this looks awesome, but with a platinum case and diamond dust dial it's not going to be cheap


----------



## Domo

I love it....I love it all!!! I WANT ONE OF EVERYTHING!!!! |>|>|>


----------



## Toshk

Veda for forum president!


----------



## Rankiryu

Press release
English
What's new | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION
Japanese
?????????????????????


----------



## William Ayin

the no date spring drive is $5400? iam not too sure about the conversion rates but if it is that's pretty good imo...


----------



## maxxevv

William Ayin said:


> the no date spring drive is $5400? iam not too sure about the conversion rates but if it is that's pretty good imo...


You're missing a '0' in that number ....


----------



## Horoticus

maxxevv said:


> You're missing a '0' in that number ....


Exactly. I typed in the Yen rate three times to make sure I had the right number...$54,000. Ouch.


----------



## hotmustardsauce

I wonder what the lug to lug is on those chronos. Might pick one up 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13

Official site updated with information on the new GS models

Grand Seiko Spring Drive 8 Day Power Reserve｜SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION

Grand Seiko Black Ceramic Limited Edition | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION


----------



## ManuelTP

Rankiryu said:


> Presage Chronograph 250,000 yen
> Cal. 8R48
> Case Diameter 42.0mm thickness 15.2mm
> Released on September 9.
> 
> SARK001 Enamel 1,000 limited
> View attachment 7465722


Wow, breathtaking.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## G'ed

At those price, I would get a Patek with extra change


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

The chronos are hellish busy and don't yell 'Grand Seiko' at me I'm afraid.


----------



## William Ayin

Horoticus said:


> Exactly. I typed in the Yen rate three times to make sure I had the right number...$54,000. Ouch.


Damn :/ lol at least one can dream


----------



## William Ayin




----------



## Horoticus

William Ayin said:


>


----------



## Pentameter

the GD stands for GOD DAMN!!!!!!

regardless of price, it's absolutely stunning… and DRILLED LUGS! You have to love Seiko.


----------



## William Ayin

for those who dont feel like searching the web. BTW i dont own any of these pictures....


----------



## luth_ukail

if GS manage to up the price to a cool 64K usd , will we see credor at average 100k soon?


----------



## JoeOBrien

So where's the rest of the stuff that Veda was teasing?


----------



## Foxman2k

And are there more traditional GS new releases?


----------



## Ananta

Just came up on my Facebook feed from Baselworld. That starburst dial hurgnnnnnn......


----------



## luth_ukail

starburst? nice i like that term. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arlee

luth_ukail said:


> starburst? nice i like that term.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's not a term, its a candy. maybe that blue dial reminds him of candy

the term is sunburst dial


----------



## PrinceT

A better photo of the padi turtle. I like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnabbanov

PrinceT said:


> A better photo of the padi turtle. I like it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that looks great, love the red markers in the chapter ring and the nice dial. could do without the padi logo though


----------



## William Ayin

Other than the new $55000 8days GS i am very underwhelmed by what they have released :/ too large, too busy. I Thought grand seiko was about simple timekeeping with masterful finishing....(i still love the brand though)


----------



## Rocco

This watch...










I just shed a tear. Too bad it will never end up on my wrist :-(


----------



## JRMARTINS

PrinceT said:


> A better photo of the padi turtle. I like it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really cool watch...a pity that during Basel they couldn't check for misalignments!! Look at the bezel!!


----------



## Robotaz

mcnabbanov said:


> that looks great, love the red markers in the chapter ring and the nice dial. could do without the padi logo though


So in other words, scrap the whole idea of the watch. lol


----------



## Robotaz

JRMARTINS said:


> Really cool watch...a pity that during Basel they couldn't check for misalignments!! Look at the bezel!!


They're watch lovers, not asylum patients. Nobody probably noticed.


----------



## luth_ukail

arlee said:


> that's not a term, its a candy. maybe that blue dial reminds him of candy
> 
> the term is sunburst dial


lol candy? right. which candy is a beauty like this turtle?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

PrinceT said:


> A better photo of the padi turtle. I like it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do we know of a seller for this model yet?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert

Anyone seen or have links to photos of SARX033 from Baselworld ?


----------



## Seppia

My god the GS chronos are ugly as hell. 
And, obviously, gigantic.


----------



## liwang22

Seppia said:


> My god the GS chronos are ugly as hell.
> And, obviously, gigantic.


Hey, Seppia, that's why the new Daytona is looking like the winner of all Baselworld.


----------



## Foxman2k

The new Daytona does indeed look nice. 

I'm not really sold on all ceramic Grand Seikos. To me part of the beauty of the GS is their ability to apply the zaratsu polishing to steel, gold etx and create that mirror like finish. Just doesn't carry over to ceramic for me. 

Their dials are also WAY too busy and on their more traditional chronos I HATE the pushers.


----------



## turtl631

jtbr said:


> Anyone seen or have links to photos of SARX033 from Baselworld ?


X2, interested in this. I want SDGM with a normal crown basically.


----------



## Seppia

liwang22 said:


> Hey, Seppia, that's why the new Daytona is looking like the winner of all Baselworld.


And what shall we say about the awesomely awesome 36mm Black Bay?
Rolex is nailing it big time
Sorry for the OT


----------



## matthew P

Grand Seiko has recently introduced their GS line to the US market and Seiko boutiques around the world.

Being that Basel is a Global release venue do you think that these watchers were designed to be the GS watches for the global market rather than a JDM watch that now available globaly?

Id love to see a 41MM stainless version, I wonder if the larger sizing is positioning them to allow a more moderately sized and priced version in the future?
Same with the GS diver line?

Right now Im pretty happy that I picked up my Highbeat last year in 40mm - no buyers remorse here.

That being said I'm wearing my 48mm Darth tuna today - maybe the black case will wear smaller on wrist as well?


----------



## mario24601

The padi would have been killer all matte, dial, markets etc. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchdelight

Foxman2k said:


> The new Daytona does indeed look nice.
> 
> I'm not really sold on all ceramic Grand Seikos. To me part of the beauty of the GS is their ability to apply the zaratsu polishing to steel, gold etx and create that mirror like finish. Just doesn't carry over to ceramic for me.
> 
> Their dials are also WAY too busy and on their more traditional chronos I HATE the pushers.


Totally agreed with Foxman2k - GS trying to be Omega/Rolex with the busy dials.


----------



## Foxman2k

Rolex manages to pull it off though imo and has a fairly clean dial for a chrono.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k

Too much text, too many hands (maybe lose the GMT?) and the date all make for an overly complicated dial when compared to the above Daytona.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin

Foxman2k said:


> Too much text, too many hands (maybe lose the GMT?) and the date all make for an overly complicated dial when compared to the above Daytona.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The power reserve overlapping the logo makes me cringe lol


----------



## gabriel.bagnasco.5

Good observation...power reserve over The Grand Seiko logo should have never happened...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arlee

JRMARTINS said:


> Really cool watch...a pity that during Basel they couldn't check for misalignments!! Look at the bezel!!


its called perspective, that picture has it at an angle

looks lined up to me


----------



## Foxman2k

gabriel.bagnasco.5 said:


> Good observation...power reserve over The Grand Seiko logo should have never happened...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly. And this watch could have really benefitted from losing the date.


----------



## Foxman2k

Actually visualizing the watch without the date, no GMT hand and therefore a bezel that was either void of text or a bezel more complimentary to a chrono and remove the power reserve and now all of a sudden it could be a nice watch


----------



## liwang22

Seppia said:


> And what shall we say about the awesomely awesome 36mm Black Bay?
> Rolex is nailing it big time
> Sorry for the OT


Well, the new Air King is terrible. It might be OK if it were called something else.

Ok. Back to Seiko. So far nothing for me to get excited about yet.


----------



## William Ayin

Listen to what he says at 0:40 . Thank god i now have something to look forward to.


----------



## 6R15

William Ayin said:


> Listen to what he says at 0:40 . Thank god i now have something to look forward to.


Way better video if they zoomed into the watches instead of these two suits.


----------



## William Ayin

6R15 said:


> Way better video if they zoomed into the watches instead of these two suits.


They have a video zoomed into them, the video i shared was titled "looking beyond basel world"


----------



## William Ayin

wayyyy over priced


----------



## JRMARTINS

William Ayin said:


> They have a video zoomed into them, the video i shared was titled "looking beyond basel world"


Can't see the video, can you provide me the link without it being embedded?


----------



## Foxman2k

Same here can't see it


----------



## William Ayin

JRMARTINS said:


> Can't see the video, can you provide me the link without it being embedded?


----------



## burns78

Senior chronograph spring drive GMT cooler!!!


----------



## Foxman2k

Hmmmm. After watching the video still don't love either of them and that price point is substantial and puts a LOT of competition into play


----------



## Foxman2k

Apparently more GS to be announced after Basel


----------



## William Ayin

Foxman2k said:


> Apparently more GS to be announced after Basel


yh i saw that too, cant wait. Hopefully its a no date reissue at a (relatively) affordable price.


----------



## Seppia

liwang22 said:


> Well, the new Air King is terrible. It might be OK if it were called something else.
> 
> Ok. Back to Seiko. So far nothing for me to get excited about yet.


The urushi dial in 40mm is terrific in my opinion, and the manual wind spring drive with PR on the back is absolutely amazing, too bad it costs like a 2BR apartment 
but I'm with you on Seiko. 
They continue with the trend of missing most of their swings in my opinion.

Agree on the air king


----------



## William Ayin

Sometimes i really wonder who their designers are and if they get any feed back....i mean power reserve over the logo, huge chapter ring, no bracelet option and priced at $13000. Its almost the opposite of what they stand for imo.


----------



## Foxman2k

I'll stick with a previous baselworld release that was awesome:


----------



## Seppia

Last year's LE GMT is beautiful. 
If they mad it a couple mm smaller and (most importantly) a bit thinner it would be one of my favorite watches ever. 
Never understood what Seiko has against thin watches


----------



## yonsson

Cool meeting SEIKO at Basel! They released some great stuff and to see them IRL was a dream come true. SEIKO is now marketing the inhouse and their heritage better which is fun. We all know all that here but most people don't. 

My photo skills are not that good but check out Molles Instagram (68Molle) for the worlds first released photos of the 8 day spring drive and more. 

I I ordered the 200m auto transocean chronograph in blue, does anybody know the reference number for it? I didn't get to see it IRL.


----------



## brandon\

Foxman2k said:


> Too much text, too many hands (maybe lose the GMT?) and the date all make for an overly complicated dial when compared to the above Daytona.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It looks like everything broke loose and fell to the bottom right of the dial.


----------



## Memento Vivere

brandon\ said:


> It looks like everything broke loose and fell to the bottom right of the dial.


I couldn't be a bigger Seiko fanboy, honestly I'd go toe to toe with any of you here. And yet, even I have to acknowledge that this design is pretty awful. Oh well, they can't hit em' all out of the park I guess. :think:


----------



## William Ayin

It hurts because i love seiko so much but look at this wrist shot...


----------



## Seppia

"Do you think it wears small?"


----------



## Ottovonn

William Ayin said:


> It hurts because i love seiko so much but look at this wrist shot...


Just some slight overhang. Put that baby on a NATO and you're all set.


----------



## v1triol

William Ayin said:


> It hurts because i love seiko so much but look at this wrist shot...


----------



## Foxman2k

What's the reasoning for the massive price point too? I mean is the ceramic THAT expensive? Once you're at the $13k price point there is a LOT of competition


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Hate to say this but at 13k I would buy the new rolex Daytona over the GS. And I lurvveee GS

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker

I know this is way down on the list, but has anyone seen a pic of the new solar Tunas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arlee

Worker said:


> I know this is way down on the list, but has anyone seen a pic of the new solar Tunas?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what he said /\


----------



## Foxman2k

hotmustardsauce said:


> Hate to say this but at 13k I would buy the new rolex Daytona over the GS. And I lurvveee GS
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Agreed. And I'm generally more of a GS fan than Rolex. Although I do like my Sub Ceramic.


----------



## MID

brandon\ said:


> It looks like everything broke loose and fell to the bottom right of the dial.


How does something that big run out of room?


----------



## William Ayin

MID said:


> How does something that big run out of room?


It happens when the chapter ring takes up 70% of the dial lmao maybe this is their response to the misaligned chapter ring problem.


----------



## William Ayin

Don't worry guys, i just got a leaked photo of their new minute repeater. It only looks a bit big because of the white dial, i promise...


----------



## huwp

Worker said:


> I know this is way down on the list, but has anyone seen a pic of the new solar Tunas?


Thirded - and also the other new solar divers?


----------



## kubelik

so it looks like Seiko has been trying hard to take better photos of its watches - a lot of the stuff that was announced at or pre-Baselworld is now up on the Global site with much, much, much more attractive photography, even though it doesn't appear to have trickled down to the regional sites yet. I don't see the solar Tunas or the new solar divers, but I did find the SSC485 ... a new Prospex marine watch that takes a lot of Astron visual DNA, combined with a dual-time function (yes!). (sorry, I can't post links yet, someone else who's been around longer can do it) I know exactly where I'm putting my money this year...


----------



## yonsson

And by the way; the skx007 has not been discontinued but is now under limited production.


----------



## William Ayin

yonsson said:


> And by the way; the skx007 has not been discontinued but is now under limited production.


According to whom or what source?


----------



## JazzBass

William Ayin said:


> According to whom or what source?


That's what I'd like to know.


----------



## yonsson

William Ayin said:


> According to whom or what source?


Direct quote from SEIKO executive during meeting at Baselworld 2016.


----------



## William Ayin

yonsson said:


> Direct quote from SEIKO executive during meeting at Baselworld 2016.


Hopefully that means a limited edition  maybe a black and gold skx


----------



## Robotaz

lol, this thread is hilarious. Such passion. Such opinion.


----------



## yonsson

William Ayin said:


> Hopefully that means a limited edition  maybe a black and gold skx


Well, who knows.  All I know is that's it's still under production but with a smaller amount produced/year than before. And I have witnesses.


----------



## Gerard Jones

Am I the only one to be uninspired by Seiko's offerings so far?


----------



## Seppia

No you're not. 
The Urushi dials are beautiful though, as is the manual wound spring drive watch (the $50k one), even if it's stupidly big for that style at 43mm. 

The chronos, as in GS tradition, are absolutely horrendous and at 46mm completely laughable in size. 
The new solar sail watch is also what, 70mm wide and 35mm thick?


----------



## William Ayin

Seppia said:


> No you're not.
> The Urushi dials are beautiful though, as is the manual wound spring drive watch (the $50k one), even if it's stupidly big for that style at 43mm.
> 
> The chronos, as in GS tradition, are absolutely horrendous and at 46mm completely laughable in size.
> The new solar sail watch is also what, 70mm wide and 35mm thick?


Agree however seiko stated they will be releasing a few more models later this year that will "excite and please the seiko purists" so i have not lost all hope in seiko this year yet.


----------



## StartSomething

AFAIK,

there will be an SBGH Asian Limited release - and three additional SBGJ stainless steel models, one of them LE and looking rather "fancy".

Best
H


----------



## Foxman2k

Pics?


----------



## Horatius

These gigantic Grand Seiko chronographs are not 46 they are 46.6. This is getting absurd.

Here is a size comparison of a Monster and a 46.6mm Maratac:








And a wristshot on a 6.1 in wrist:


----------



## hiro1963

yonsson said:


> Direct quote from SEIKO executive during meeting at Baselworld 2016.


Yup, they have been out for 20 years. We all know that the Turtles will replace them.


----------



## Mark355

Horatius said:


> These gigantic Grand Seiko chronographs are not 46 they are 46.6. This is getting absurd.


That is ghastly.


----------



## hantms

Well, I have a more faith in Seiko in making a larger watch wear properly, compared to that Marathon thing above. 

It's probably a reaction to just about everyone telling them for several years that 37mm for a Grand Seiko is a bit small.


----------



## 310runner

Want!


William Ayin said:


> Don't worry guys, i just got a leaked photo of their new minute repeater. It only looks a bit big because of the white dial, i promise...


----------



## Seppia

hantms said:


> Well, I have a more faith in Seiko in making a larger watch wear properly, compared to that Marathon thing above.
> 
> It's probably a reaction to just about everyone telling them for several years that 37mm for a Grand Seiko is a bit small.


Uhm
There's no making 46.6mm wear "ok", unless you are an NFL linebacker or a body builder.

37mm is perfectly fine for any dress watch, now inelegant people like the idea of 43mm dress watches but it's just gross.

Classic brands like Seiko (higher end models), Rolex, etc, should not cave to the flavor of the month and just stick to good sense of style and proportion.

Sneak peek of the next GS diver prototype


----------



## liwang22

Seppia said:


> Uhm
> There's no making 46.6mm wear "ok", unless you are an NFL linebacker or a body builder.
> 
> 37mm is perfectly fine for any dress watch, now inelegant people like the idea of 43mm dress watches but it's just gross.
> 
> Classic brands like Seiko (higher end models), Rolex, etc, should not cave to the flavor of the month and just stick to good sense of style and proportion.
> 
> Sneak peek of the next GS diver prototype


Aww.... Man. Seppia, we need you back in NYC. Hilarious. Ribalta awaits. Well, actually I should come see you now. I'm sure the food is pretty good throughout Italy.

I'd like to see an SKX031 revival. Now that is a great size.


----------



## Seppia

Lol 

Yes sorry for my size-induced rants, I need one per week at least. 
...
Wait that didn't sound good at all. 

I'll be back in NYC sometime in the next two to three months, will touch base!
Sorry for the OT


----------



## StartSomething

Foxman2k said:


> Pics?


A local distributor allowed me to take a look at the catalogue for the 2016 new releases but no reprints/photographs allowed - so I unfortunately do not have pics to share...

I can add however that hints to all four models have been posted by Veda a couple of dozen posts back ;-)

Best
H


----------



## Foxman2k

Even that crazy ass rotor????


----------



## hotmustardsauce

What colour are the dials for the sbgh and sbgj limited editions? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

hotmustardsauce said:


> What colour are the dials for the sbgh and sbgj limited editions?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


There's an SBGJ Asia L.E. coming identical to the SBGJ005, but the dial is brown (with the same gold GMT hand and chapter markings) and the rotor is toned purple graduating to gold. A pretty cool looking thing, but yours is still nicer ;-)


----------



## theEntreriCode

Those Presage Chronos though! Thinking of getting the Urushi, no wait, the enamel. Er No the Urushi.. 

Eitherways It'll kill the watch budget into next year but hells bells what a beautiful watch!

Has anybody noticed any discolouration or fading around the date windows of either of the two dials? Wonder what's up with that. I really hope that doesn't make it onto the production pieces.


----------



## Rankiryu

SARK005 220,000 yen
Cal. 8R48
Case Diameter 40.7mm thickness 14.9mm
Dia Shield + AR coating
Released on May.









SARK007 220,000 yen
Case Diameter 40.7mm thickness 14.9mm
Dia Shield + AR coating
Released on May.









SARW021 120,000 yen
Cal. 6R21
Case Diameter 40.8mm thickness 12.7mm
Dia Shield + AR coating
Released on May.









SARW023 120,000 yen
Cal. 6R21
Case Diameter 40.8mm thickness 12.7mm
Dia Shield + AR coating
Released on May.









SARX033 100,000 yen
Cal. 6R15
Case Diameter 40.8mm thickness 11.5mm
Dia Shield + AR coating
Released on May.









SARX035 100,000 yen
Cal. 6R15
Case Diameter 40.8mm thickness 11.5mm
Dia Shield + AR coating
Released on May.









Probably, All ZARATSU Polishing and BRIGHTZ quality.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Rankiryu said:


> Probably, All ZARATSU Polishing and BRIGHTZ quality.


The SARX033/035 will become the non-dive darling of Seiko affordables, if not already. They had a good run but is it time to upgrade that SARB? My Cocktail Time is still special, right?


----------



## Gerard Jones

14.9mm thick!!!


----------



## Dunelm

Dunelm said:


> Yes, the position of the date window provides a clue. My amateurish image analysis estimates a 41mm case, assuming it's a 6R15.





Rankiryu said:


> SARX035 100,000 yen
> Cal. 6R15
> Case Diameter 40.8mm thickness 11.5mm
> Dia Shield + AR coating
> Released on May.


I was pretty close!


----------



## StartSomething

Domo said:


> There's an SBGJ Asia L.E. coming identical to the SBGJ005, but the dial is brown (with the same gold GMT hand and chapter markings) and the rotor is toned purple graduating to gold. A pretty cool looking thing, but yours is still nicer ;-)


AFAIK:
The watch you are talking about is the SBGJ021, LE 500 pcs and will be a world wide model.
Bordeaux dial, gold/orange GMT hand, case style like the SBGJ001-005. And that rainbow rotor 

The Asian limited will be the SBGH047 with light (champagne, silver) dial and apparently gold sweep.

Two more SBGJs with a case/dial style similar to the SBGE025/027, champagne and charcoal dark dials.

Best
H


----------



## StartSomething

Rankiryu said:


> SARK005 220,000 yen
> Cal. 8R48
> Case Diameter 40.7mm thickness 14.9mm
> Dia Shield + AR coating
> Released on May.
> 
> Probably, All ZARATSU Polishing and BRIGHTZ quality.


Many, many thanks for sharing these - I was really looking forward to more info regarding these models.
Still in search of the right 6R15 and 8R watch for me, and these will warrant taking a closer look 

A couple of thoughts: personally, I would have preferred smaller case sizes on the 6R15s and larger sizes on the 8R48s to keep the proportions (height/diameter) right.
Also, I am no fan of the blue hands. And I am somewhat angered by the way they have implemented (also on all their recent 6R21 releases) the pointer date with a minute track and the numbers every 5 days. WHY? That makes it so hard to read the date it is almost impossible. Why not combine the two into a single track that would be number - dot - number - dot -... as they did on e. g. the SARC015 model?

Other than that, a lot of good and I agree that the SARX033/035 could become the next SARB033/035 provided people will be ready to pay the significant increase in price.

Best
H


----------



## matthew P

Am I the only person who Dislikes the "automatic" font?
Im looking forward to seeing the traditional seiko releases, as a ci=onvert to their philosophy the recently released "world models ' have left me un-inspired.


----------



## hotmustardsauce

StartSomething said:


> AFAIK:
> The watch you are talking about is the SBGJ021, LE 500 pcs and will be a world wide model.
> Bordeaux dial, gold/orange GMT hand, case style like the SBGJ001-005. And that rainbow rotor
> 
> The Asian limited will be the SBGH047 with light (champagne, silver) dial and apparently gold sweep.
> 
> Two more SBGJs with a case/dial style similar to the SBGE025/027, champagne and charcoal dark dials.
> 
> Best
> H


Seiko needs to do more blue dials

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunelm

matthew P said:


> Am I the only person who Dislikes the "automatic" font?


I quite like it - especially compared to displaying it this way...


----------



## joseph80

Will definitely be upgrading my SARB035 to the SARX035. Great size and more GS like. I agree. We need more dial colour options. Green, Blue, maroon, brown sunburst.....come on Seiko


----------



## Kohe321

The new Sarx033/035 look absolutely great, as does the chronograph versions. 

The new Transocean chronos also look very cool, though I'll probably end up buying the regular three-hander version if I decide to take the plunge.


----------



## twintop

Rankiryu said:


> SARX033 100,000 yen
> Cal. 6R15
> Case Diameter 40.8mm thickness 11.5mm
> Dia Shield + AR coating
> Released on May.
> 
> View attachment 7608786
> 
> 
> SARX035 100,000 yen
> Cal. 6R15
> Case Diameter 40.8mm thickness 11.5mm
> Dia Shield + AR coating
> Released on May.
> 
> View attachment 7608794
> 
> 
> Probably, All ZARATSU Polishing and BRIGHTZ quality.


Really looking forward to the release of these two. 
Only one little disappointment is that there is no lume.


----------



## Domo

They're still powering on with Galantes, SBLA093 and SBLA095. Looks like a ceramic bezel maybe?


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Wow those aren't cheap. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701

hotmustardsauce said:


> Wow those aren't cheap.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Nor attractive....


----------



## joseph80

Domo said:


> They're still powering on with Galantes, SBLA093 and SBLA095. Looks like a ceramic bezel maybe?


If I drove the New NSX and lived in Japan and was part of Yakuza I'd definitely wear one of those!


----------



## luth_ukail

^lol the galante is a watch for sly and arnie and their expendable friends


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turtl631

I wish those new SARK chronos were panda and reverse panda. I really would just like to see some reissues in the vein of the 6138 and 6139. 

The SARX03x are something I've been waiting for as the cabochon crown on the SDGM drives me nuts. Looks like they fixed the crown and used the right font for Automatic, but the hands are a little rounded off. Bleh - time to save for GS. Or go vintage.


----------



## Domo

I think they're farking HOT. Best looking Galante chronos yet IMO. The black bezel tones down the bling a bit and the colours are very "Campanola"





10 bloody grand though....Seiko, please.


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ Garish.


----------



## maxxevv

Think Gallante fits into a segment of watches which currently seem to be defined by Corum ??


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Those should be renamed as, "Gigante" or "Garishe".


----------



## burns78

TimeZone : Seiko » Baselworld 2016: Hands-on with the Seiko Novelties & Price List


----------



## hotmustardsauce

New hi beats.

38mm dial 46 lug to lug

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/gs/collection/detail.php?pid=SBGH043

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

hotmustardsauce said:


> New hi beats.
> 
> 38mm dial 46 lug to lug
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/gs/collection/detail.php?pid=SBGH043
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Wow..... Discontinuing the sbgh001?
It looks bigger but the specs are smaller, no sun burst dial.
Curious to see how this will look in the flesh.

Looks like they have shaved a little of the sides of the case and squared off the lugs.
I can't tell if dial is white or the silver white of the 001...... Impressive looking case either way - drool.


----------



## Domo

Why, oh why....Oh why does the black one have a white date wheel??

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/gs/collection/detail.php?pid=SBGH045

EDIT:

:-|


----------



## Marrin

My thoughts on Seiko novelties:

1. Galante - :-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d

2. Grand Seiko Ceramic models - if they were smaller, they would be interesting, especially the GMT, but since they are 4,5milion light years in diameter they get another :-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d

3. Spring Drive 8 day power reserve - even though I would wish it was smaller I cannot help myself to drool 

4. New High beats - woderful, I only wish they tried making them a bit thinner (around 11, rather then 13,4 or whatever)


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Domo said:


> Why, oh why....Oh why does the black one have a white date wheel??
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/gs/collection/detail.php?pid=SBGH045
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> :-|


Why oh why indeed. It's not something I would expect from a Sarb let alone a gs.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

New Premiers too

SEIKO WATCH | Premier - Men collections - Automatic 4R35

SEIKO WATCH | Premier - Men collections - Small Second Hand 6G28

SEIKO WATCH | Premier - Men collections - Date Calendar 7N39


----------



## Aliens Exist

*NEW Seiko 2016 Catalog* - http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/purchase/pdf/seiko_japanese_2016ss.pdf

There is no mechanical line, so is this a sign that 6R15 watches *SARB017* (Alpinist), *SARB033 *(Poor man's Grand Seiko) and *SARB065* (Cocktail time) will be discontinued soon?


----------



## Worker

Didn't see the Seiko Solar Tuna anywhere in there......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

I think Seiko is having a bad year as far as I'm concerned. The new ceramic GS is hideous.

The SARWs are pretty cool, and the new Presage is appealing (although I'm not in the market for dressy vintage like that) but as far as higher-end non-GS, I'm not feelin' the love. The Transocean is too 80's clunky for my taste.


----------



## Dopamina

Domo said:


> New Premiers too
> 
> SEIKO WATCH | Premier - Men collections - Automatic 4R35
> 
> SEIKO WATCH | Premier - Men collections - Small Second Hand 6G28
> 
> SEIKO WATCH | Premier - Men collections - Date Calendar 7N39
> 
> View attachment 7654722


Wow. I want that premier small second. What's the price range?

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Domo said:


> New Premiers too
> 
> SEIKO WATCH | Premier - Men collections - Automatic 4R35
> 
> SEIKO WATCH | Premier - Men collections - Small Second Hand 6G28
> 
> SEIKO WATCH | Premier - Men collections - Date Calendar 7N39
> 
> View attachment 7654722


Wristshots from Baselworld:
Molle och Yonsson Baselworld 2016 | Sida 14 | Klocksnack
Price is about €450


----------



## yonsson

http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBEC003/
New Transocean chronographs SBEC001, 002, 003
320 000 yen, 8R49 (new) movement, release in July.


----------



## matthew P

Worker said:


> Didn't see the Seiko Solar Tuna anywhere in there......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't see a while bunch of watches in there. 
GS divers?.... SS tuna's...... Many of the gmt offerings?


----------



## matthew P

Domo said:


> Why, oh why....Oh why does the black one have a white date wheel??
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/gs/collection/detail.php?pid=SBGH045
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> :-|


Agree. 
I've often though of getting a black version for day to day wear to compliment my 001









These new angular cases look a little less dressy to me, I imaging they have an extremely similar wrist presence. 
The new black would be a slam dunk but the white date window and pin stripes/ high polished bracelet are enough to give me pause


----------



## Worker

matthew P said:


> Didn't see a while bunch of watches in there.
> GS divers?.... SS tuna's...... Many of the gmt offerings?


I just meant I didn't specifically see the solar tuna that was mentioned earlier in the year. Sorry for the confusion

https://www.facebook.com/1514973535...660132708929/1708660006042275/?type=3&theater


----------



## matthew P

Dunelm said:


> I quite like it - especially compared to displaying it this way...


Fair enough.... I do actually prefer the all caps printed font. Probably an echo from my mm300 and high beat


----------



## dr_tyler

Very excited to hear about the SARX033/035. In the end, the bracelet on my SARB035 did not do it for me. I also own a SARX015 which did not quite hit it. I like the look of the bracelet / finishing on the "grand cocktail" but find the dial to be a little pervasively large. These new watches look like they might just combine all the features I want. Maybe I will be able to stop buying seikos once I get one!

According to this site is sounds like SARX033/035 will have double AR coating. It also seems that they are switching up the numbering for the white and black ver, unless that was a typo.

http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/presage/SARX035/


----------



## Seppia

Domo said:


> .


MY GOD WHAT THE HELL IS THAT?
They accomplish the incredible feat of being uglier than the UFO-sized GS chronos.



hotmustardsauce said:


> New hi beats.
> 
> 38mm dial 46 lug to lug
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/gs/collection/detail.php?pid=SBGH043


Now this is awesome
Not everybody seems to be drinking heavy doses of sake since 7am in Seiko's offices. 
Really love the design of the white here


----------



## matthew P

Worker said:


> I just meant I didn't specifically see the solar tuna that was mentioned earlier in the year. Sorry for the confusion
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1514973535...660132708929/1708660006042275/?type=3&theater


My sorry.... I was agreeing with you ( damm auto correct and Tapatalk).
I also didn't see the Solar you mentioned and a whole bunch of others..... I find it strange that they weren't listed.
I suspect the Padi being a special issue may not be in general catalogue but and you mentioned I thought the solar tuna should be listed????


----------



## matthew P

more photos are always good...... if your screen is wide enough you can get a side by side comparison.
Im seriously warming to the new case shape - If it looks this good to me with Seikos stock photo I'm guessing its going to be amazing in person.


----------



## huwp

Aliens Exist said:


> *NEW Seiko 2016 Catalog* - http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/purchase/pdf/seiko_japanese_2016ss.pdf
> 
> There is no mechanical line, so is this a sign that 6R15 watches *SARB017* (Alpinist), *SARB033 *(Poor man's Grand Seiko) and *SARB065* (Cocktail time) will be discontinued soon?


Should we be alarmed that neither the Shogun nor (gulp) the MM300 are in this catalogue?


----------



## BigBluefish

Didn't see the SKX series, the SSC solar chronos, Seiko 5s, or the Turtles either, and they just came out. 
Perhaps it's just showcasing new or updated models, or mid-level and higher-end Seikos? (Of course, the latter wouldn't explain the absence of the MM300.)


----------



## turtl631

matthew P said:


> View attachment 7661498
> View attachment 7661506
> 
> more photos are always good...... if your screen is wide enough you can get a side by side comparison.
> Im seriously warming to the new case shape - If it looks this good to me with Seikos stock photo I'm guessing its going to be amazing in person.


The new ones have a slim chapter ring, it would appear. This also makes them seem less dressy IMO.


----------



## yonsson

New solar diver. 









http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDJ011/


----------



## merl

BigBluefish said:


> Didn't see the SKX series, the SSC solar chronos, Seiko 5s, or the Turtles either, and they just came out.
> Perhaps it's just showcasing new or updated models, or mid-level and higher-end Seikos? (Of course, the latter wouldn't explain the absence of the MM300.)


The SKX, 5s and Turtles I wouldn"t expect in this catalogue because the low end don't show in the 2015/2016 cataloque either
http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/purchase/pdf/ALL_201509.pdf


----------



## Foxman2k

yonsson said:


> New solar diver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDJ011/


I actually like that quite a bit


----------



## yonsson

merl said:


> The SKX, 5s and Turtles I wouldn"t expect in this catalogue because the low end don't show in the 2015/2016 cataloque either
> http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/purchase/pdf/ALL_201509.pdf


I have the latest catalogues and the PADI Turtle is in one of them but the online catalogue only shows some models. 
http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/purchase/pdf/seiko_japanese_2016ss.pdf


----------



## yonsson

http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/purchase/pdf/GrandSeiko_MS_2016ss.pdf

New GS model, SBHG043, 40x 13mm, 700 000 yen.


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/purchase/pdf/GrandSeiko_MS_2016ss.pdf
> 
> New GS model, SBHG043, 40x 13mm, 700 000 yen.


Super info! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Domo

New Ginza special L.E. of 30. No date 9S61 at 42mm like the SBRG099/101.

Black dial, rose gold indexes. SBGR103.

https://store.seikowatches.com/jp_en/detail.html?id=6608


----------



## Domos

Domo said:


> New Ginza special L.E. of 30. No date 9S61 at 42mm like the SBRG099/101.
> 
> Black dial, rose gold indexes. SBGR103.
> 
> https://store.seikowatches.com/jp_en/detail.html?id=6608


I saw this yesterday but didn't know it was a store limited. Was hunting for the GCLP991 like a madman :b

Add: Nobody in WUS is an Orient Star hunter? I saw the prestige store models as having the same steel case with rose gold indices but ultimately settled for the white dialed Royal Orient.


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Domos said:


> I saw this yesterday but didn't know it was a store limited. Was hunting for the GCLP991 like a madman :b
> 
> Add: Nobody in WUS is an Orient Star hunter? I saw the prestige store models as having the same steel case with rose gold indices but ultimately settled for the white dialed Royal Orient.


Stop talking to yourself


----------



## riposte

Wow... Maybe someone should start a thread about it. I only know Wako edition, don't know so many stores in Japan have limited edition too


----------



## Domos

riposte said:


> Wow... Maybe someone should start a thread about it. I only know Wako edition, don't know so many stores in Japan have limited edition too


We should because there are so many ltd GSs store specifics not found anywhere on the net. It seems that the japanese GS fans aren't interested enough to post pics to the world. By starting a thread at least someone can refer back in the future. I found the SBGA135 while google translated a watch fair announcement happening at at that store. There was only a single low res pic of it without model number. The brown Sogo model also nobody mentioned.


----------



## Domos

hotmustardsauce said:


> Stop talking to yourself


But I haven't yet


----------



## afishpie

StartSomething said:


> AFAIK:
> The watch you are talking about is the SBGJ021, LE 500 pcs and will be a world wide model.
> Bordeaux dial, gold/orange GMT hand, case style like the SBGJ001-005. And that rainbow rotor
> 
> The Asian limited will be the SBGH047 with light (champagne, silver) dial and apparently gold sweep.
> 
> Two more SBGJs with a case/dial style similar to the SBGE025/027, champagne and charcoal dark dials.
> 
> Best
> H


Hey there,

Do you have pictures of the SBGJ021? looking forward.


----------



## Gibraltar

The SBGH043/045 look very interesting, it's nice to see the smaller diameter. I think it's also the first time they've done the 44GS-sytle case in titanium too.


----------



## yonsson

afishpie said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Do you have pictures of the SBGJ021? looking forward.


I've got some photos of it but it's not released until October/November so not allowed to post them yet. As soon as anyone leaks photos I'll post them and photos of two other upcoming models.


----------



## matthew P

turtl631 said:


> The new ones have a slim chapter ring, it would appear. This also makes them seem less dressy IMO.


I agree that they look a little less dressy, plus the white date window accentuates that.
I suspect the movement is the same though / dials have similar spacing so the outer ring looks to fill it out a little more.
The slightly less sloppy side of the case and angled lugs seem to account for the lower case size and shorter L2L.

Its less dressy to me but i like it a lot.
As a day to day wearer I prefer the black so this one has a lot of appeal to me.
Im even coming around on the white date window (strangely).
My main concern is how the pin striped/ high polish links on the bracelet would hold up to daily wear in my world ( i suspect I would treasure it too much ) and the lack of lume/ white contrast on the dial.


----------



## yonsson

matthew P said:


> I agree that they look a little less dressy, plus the white date window accentuates that.
> I suspect the movement is the same though / dials have similar spacing so the outer ring looks to fill it out a little more.
> The slightly less sloppy side of the case and angled lugs seem to account for the lower case size and shorter L2L.
> 
> Its less dressy to me but i like it a lot.
> As a day to day wearer I prefer the black so this one has a lot of appeal to me.
> Im even coming around on the white date window (strangely).
> My main concern is how the pin striped/ high polish links on the bracelet would hold up to daily wear in my world ( i suspect I would treasure it too much ) and the lack of lume/ white contrast on the dial.


Your opinion seems very common for those who have never owned a GS. The lack of lume is no problem at all except for in pitch black and the 5 piece bracelet holds up a lot better than the 3 piece GS bracelet. The hands are fantastic and reflect light very well on pretty much all models (best on the models which have brushed top part of the hands).


----------



## turtl631

I think he has SBGH001. Bracelet with polished elements will just plain be susceptible to wear more than one without.


----------



## yonsson

turtl631 said:


> I think he has SBGH001. Bracelet with polished elements will just plain be susceptible to wear more than one without.


In general perhaps but I don't agree when it comes to GS. The 3 piece bracelet pics up scratches very easily due to the links being "flat" without chamfering and being very finely brushed. -A lot of flat finely brushed steel perfect for picking up scratches. At least that's my experience.


----------



## Domos

yonsson said:


> I've got some photos of it but it's not released until October/November so not allowed to post them yet. As soon as anyone leaks photos I'll post them and photos of two other upcoming models.


I think someone already posted them all in Watchfreaks.com. A WUS member named Veda I think.


----------



## v1triol

Domos said:


> yonsson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some photos of it but it's not released until October/November so not allowed to post them yet. As soon as anyone leaks photos I'll post them and photos of two other upcoming models.
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone already posted them all in Watchfreaks.com. A WUS member named Veda I think.
Click to expand...

Link mate?


----------



## joseph80

SBEC001
320,000 jpy 
July release







SBEC002
320,000 jpy
July release







SBEC003
320,000 jpy
July release







SBDC047
130,000 joy
July release


----------



## Domos

v1triol said:


> Link mate?


Seiko - Watch Freeks

Seems like you have to register to the forum to see it. Weird I was able to see the pics before.


----------



## Domos

yonsson said:


> Your opinion seems very common for those who have never owned a GS. The lack of lume is no problem at all except for in pitch black and the 5 piece bracelet holds up a lot better than the 3 piece GS bracelet. The hands are fantastic and reflect light very well on pretty much all models (best on the models which have brushed top part of the hands).


Or he can just settle for a GS model that has lume.


----------



## William Ayin

n/a


----------



## v1triol

Thanks Both!


----------



## John_Frederick

Worker said:


> I just meant I didn't specifically see the solar tuna that was mentioned earlier in the year. Sorry for the confusion


Is there any notion on when more information or an actual release would happen with this new Solar Tuna?


----------



## Domos

William Ayin said:


> The photos from veda


Thanks! I really like that new highbeat gmt but since I just got a brown one 









That champaigne dial with gold sec hand doesn't seem to be the asian only limited.


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Domos said:


> Thanks! I really like that new highbeat gmt but since I just got a brown one
> 
> View attachment 7695002
> 
> 
> That champaigne dial with gold sec hand doesn't seem to be the asian only limited.


Nice nice nice. Can you post more pics of this

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xding

Any info on when the new LE enamel dial chrono will be available?


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Domos said:


> Seems like you have to register to the forum to see it. Weird I was able to see the pics before.





William Ayin said:


> The photos from veda


Perfect, I'll just confirm then I'll up some photos.


----------



## yonsson

.


----------



## Domos

yonsson said:


> New Grand SEIKO models to be released autumn 2016 (October/November)
> 
> No pictures of the back due to no movements inside.


Sigh... Too beautiful. I guess I have to get the 021 afterall. I got the SBGA092 on order already for Oct delivery. Too much spendings!


----------



## Molle

Not allowed to post the picture. Sorry.


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Super nice I love how that chapter ring shimmers in the light but again that white date wheel arghghhhhh

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones

The older I get, the more I detest date windows. Just plain ugly.


----------



## MID

yonsson said:


> New Grand SEIKO models to be released autumn 2016 (October/November.)


The 017G/019G are bloody gorgeous. A shame that I can't get both.


----------



## yonsson

MID said:


> The 017G/019G are bloody gorgeous. A shame that I can't get both.


Agree, especially the 019. I like that they use the upgraded dials with the style from the hi beat GMT models in gold.


----------



## Ahriman4891

hotmustardsauce said:


> Super nice I love how that chapter ring shimmers in the light but again that white date wheel arghghhhhh
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


And also the 30m WR... WHY SEIKO? You can do better, we know it.


----------



## Dunelm

Xding said:


> Any info on when the new LE enamel dial chrono will be available?


September is mentioned in this article on Worn & Wound
http://wornandwound.com/2016/04/04/...st-favorite-pieces-from-baselworld-this-year/

Edit: Seiko jp site confirms 9月 scheduled release.
http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/presage/60thlimited/


----------



## riposte

Beautiful. But still prefer short GMT hand like SBGJ007/8/10, wonder why Seiko only release it on those


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Ahriman4891 said:


> And also the 30m WR... WHY SEIKO? You can do better, we know it.


You don't need WR on a leather strap dress watch

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahriman4891

WR is a measure of the overall robustness of construction. I prefer to have more than less, especially given that 100m WR does not require ergonomic nor aesthetic sacrifices. It's not like Seiko was going into the ultra-thin territory with these models anyway (not that I get the dainty ultra-thins, but that's another topic).

Also, the brand ethos of GS is "practical luxury", and a GMT watch is by design more than pure dress. I may just want to throw it on a nice Milanese bracelet and go on a beach vacation.


----------



## William Ayin

Ahriman4891 said:


> WR is a measure of the overall robustness of construction. I prefer to have more than less, especially given that 100m WR does not require ergonomic nor aesthetic sacrifices. It's not like Seiko was going into the ultra-thin territory with these models anyway (not that I get the dainty ultra-thins, but that's another topic).
> 
> Also, the brand ethos of GS is "practical luxury", and a GMT watch is by design more than pure dress. I may just want to throw it on a nice Milanese bracelet and go on a beach vacation.


You do realise 30m is almost 100ft...are you diving during that beach vacation or something? because if so, a grand seiko gmt may not be a good choice...


----------



## Ahriman4891

Well -- every single GS is WR-tested, judging from their videos, so I'm sure I would be fine as 30m in this case actually means 30m. But almost all GS are 100m, and like I said, these models are not thin, so there is no real good reason for them not to have 100m as well. There is an irrational part of me that would never completely trust these things  Otherwise I would be pointing them out to my girlfriend and screaming "ENGAGEMENT WATCH!!!"


----------



## Memento Vivere

William Ayin said:


> You do realise 30m is almost 100ft...are you diving during that beach vacation or something? because if so, a grand seiko gmt may not be a good choice...


WR doesn't work that way. You almost assuredly do _not _want to get a watch rated at 30m wet, period. I wouldn't swim with anything less than 100m.


----------



## William Ayin

Mind enlightening me on as to how wr works then? Companies can make up wr figures without testing them?


----------



## luth_ukail

im sure with WR 30m u can wash ur face while ur watch is strap on ur wrist..... 


NOT. big time.


----------



## Domos

luth_ukail said:


> im sure with WR 30m u can wash ur face while ur watch is strap on ur wrist.....
> 
> NOT. big time.


Well in this HiZ case they just put "Water Resist"


----------



## maxxevv

WR ratings are highly dependent on manufacturer. 

If you take out the manual for a cheap (sub- US$35/-) Casio, it will say that only a "200M WR" rating is suffice for anything beyond your local swimming pool. 30m WR is only good enough for some sweat and the occasional rain shower. 

Not quite the same when you look at their higher end models such as the Oceanus and their attached nomenclature. 

As far as I know, for GS, its rated according to pressure. Not an arbitrary rating like Casio does with its cheap end watches. 
So if it says 30m, it means its good enough for your normal swimming pool dip and maybe even extended swim. 

Unless .... its attached instructions say otherwise ???


----------



## yonsson

SEIKO








Grand SEIKO:















But it's a dress watch anyway, leather band= keep away from water.


----------



## Domos

yonsson said:


> SEIKO
> View attachment 7708018
> 
> 
> Grand SEIKO:
> But it's a dress watch anyway, leather band= keep away from water.


There are waterproof leather straps from Hirsch etc


----------



## yonsson

Domos said:


> There are waterproof leather straps from Hirsch etc


I know, I have several water proof leather straps but the GS strap isn't and the watch isn't intended for water use.


----------



## Domos

yonsson said:


> I know, I have several water proof leather straps but the GS strap isn't and the watch isn't intended for water use.


I've taken 3atm watches snorkeling without any issue. I think modern watches are robust enough.


----------



## yonsson

Domos said:


> I've taken 3atm watches snorkeling without any issue. I think modern watches are robust enough.


It all depends on what the owner is willing to risk. I use all my 100m watches for swimming but wouldn't swim with a 30m watch. The recommendations above are quite clear I think. A regular faucet generates 2,5-3,5BAR of pressure so I wouldn't try that either on a 30m watch.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Yawn. How about those new Seikos, eh? Any chance we will see any of them sub-$500 USD on the gray market?


----------



## Xding

Dunelm said:


> September is mentioned in this article on Worn & Wound
> http://wornandwound.com/2016/04/04/...st-favorite-pieces-from-baselworld-this-year/
> 
> Edit: Seiko jp site confirms 9月 scheduled release.
> http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/presage/60thlimited/


many thanks! Looking forward to it and started saving


----------



## Seppia

yonsson said:


> It all depends on what the owner is willing to risk. I use all my 100m watches for swimming but wouldn't swim with a 30m watch. The recommendations above are quite clear I think. A regular faucet generates 2,5-3,5BAR of pressure so I wouldn't try that either on a 30m watch.


This is the usual ********
Watches are a lot more water resistant than we think. 
I will bet you $1000 that you can keep a new $10 30m WR Casio 20cm directly under the faucet for a couple days and there will be no issue.

I've done multiple tests (still statistically irrelevant, but empirically significant) diving to even 40m with super cheap watches.

They usually hold.

Reasons are:
1- watches from good brands are really well built
2- pressure at 30m is not that tough to resist with modern factory tech.

This said, if one dives with a GMT leather banded grand Seiko, he/she must be a moron.


----------



## Memento Vivere

Seppia said:


> This is the usual ********
> Watches are a lot more water resistant than we think.
> I will bet you $1000 that you can keep a new $10 30m WR Casio 20cm directly under the faucet for a couple days and there will be no issue.
> 
> I've done multiple tests (still statistically irrelevant, but empirically significant) diving to even 40m with super cheap watches.
> 
> They usually hold.
> 
> Reasons are:
> 1- watches from good brands are really well built
> 2- pressure at 30m is not that tough to resist with modern factory tech.
> 
> This said, if one dives with a GMT leather banded grand Seiko, he/she must be a moron.


I don't doubt the first part of your comment whatsoever. I, personally, would not be willing to risk that bet, however (with a 30m rated GS, as in the original example). I also couldn't in good conscious recommend someone test it out, either.

But as stated above, every watch owner gets to make that wonderful decision of what to do / how to wear his or her watch in whatever way they feel comfortable. That's the beauty of it all.


----------



## frank the tank

yonsson said:


> New Grand SEIKO models to be released autumn 2016 (October/November)
> 
> SBGJ021G
> Hi beat GMT (cal 9s86), 40mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBGJ019G , Hi beat GMT (9s86), 39,5mm
> 
> No pictures of the back due to no movements inside.


this is seriously the most beautiful watch that I have ever seen. Not sure if it's the angle but that dial is amazing.


----------



## hotmustardsauce

frank the tank said:


> this is seriously the most beautiful watch that I have ever seen. Not sure if it's the angle but that dial is amazing.


If only it had a matching or better yet no date. GS always comes so close to the perfect watch

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

can't understand why there is no new SKX007


----------



## thevenerablelars

I really like this design. Interesting combination.


----------



## William Ayin

sblantipodi said:


> can't understand why there is no new SKX007


Its called the turtle.


----------



## sblantipodi

William Ayin said:


> Its called the turtle.


I see no novelties in the turtle. the turtle is simply another model with some similarity with the SKX.


----------



## William Ayin

The novelty is the new design.


----------



## Petrolicious88

What do people think of the upcoming Seiko SARX033?


----------



## William Ayin

Petrolicious88 said:


> What do people think of the upcoming Seiko SARX033?


Iam more looking forward to the new sarx035
SARX035 | Presage | Seiko watch corporation


----------



## twintop

Petrolicious88 said:


> What do people think of the upcoming Seiko SARX033?


Looking forward to owning one, maybe later this year


----------



## smille76

Anyone has news regarding the Solar Tuna posted a few pages earlier?

I have sold a few pieces to prepare for this and now it's pretty calm with no additional news and updates.

Thanks!

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin

smille76 said:


> Anyone has news regarding the Solar Tuna posted a few pages earlier?
> 
> I have sold a few pieces to prepare for this and now it's pretty calm with no additional news and updates.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> S.
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


Nope, all we know is that its going to cost around $300 and the shroud will most likely be plastic


----------



## yonsson

Got my SBDC039 today, pretty new model and no decent photos available from what I've seen so thought I'd post a few. Really loving the ceramic one piece bezel and the dial. Looks black indoors and has a nice color tint and structure in direct sunlight. Very impressed by this one and look forward to buying the Chrono SBEC003 when it's available.

Edit: links to review in Swedish and in English posted on my blog yonsson.com


----------



## matthew P

yonsson said:


> Your opinion seems very common for those who have never owned a GS. The lack of lume is no problem at all except for in pitch black and the 5 piece bracelet holds up a lot better than the 3 piece GS bracelet. The hands are fantastic and reflect light very well on pretty much all models (best on the models which have brushed top part of the hands).


Interesting thoughts on the 5 piece bracelet.
I have the MM300 ( which i believe in 3 piece ) and the SBGH001 ( 5 piece i believe). 
The bracelet on the GS high beat is certainly more comfortable than the MM300 and the quality difference is huge.
I love the way the 40mm Highbeat wears, its incredibly comfortable and the perfect size for my 7 inch wrist. From a fit / wear perspective its an outstanding piece.
My hang up with the pinstripe bracelets is that they don't look toolish to me. 
Im not a fan of how they look on the divers and I don't love how the pins stripes look on my speedy Pro either. 
To me they have an extra amount of bling that I think perfectly suits the GS high beat so thats the only one I wear on its stock bracelet. ( MM300 lives on rubber and Speedy pro bounces between heuerville rubber and canvas).

I know a lot of people will happily wear a high beat everyday and over time it will WABI up and it will only add to the watch character. 
My problem with that is that my work tend to be rather harsh on watches (especially bracelets) so I prefer to have "tool " watches that I don't care if they scratch up over time. 
To me extra lume and a simpler bracelet give a watch more of a tool look and , over time look better once they acquire that aged /scratched patina.
If I had an office job I imagine I would wear the SBGH001 a lot more and probably be more willing to pick up another black faced GS as a daily wear watch, for the moment though I suspect I will be admiring these from afar while I contemplate something bezel less with more of a sport/ tool vibe.

PS ^^^^ nice pick up. Not surprisingly they look so much better in the real world, that chrono is going to look fine to I assume.


----------



## sirgilbert357

sblantipodi said:


> can't understand why there is no new SKX007


There is...its called the SRP777. :-d


----------



## sirgilbert357

yonsson said:


> New solar diver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDJ011/


Oh man, I hope they make this in another color variant...black dial with a stainless steel bezel would be killer. It would be like an improved SNE107 in my opinion...and it has DiaShield! Bonus!

Wonder if that hand set means it shares the new lume that lasts 60% longer??


----------



## William Ayin

sirgilbert357 said:


> Oh man, I hope they make this in another color variant...black dial with a stainless steel bezel would be killer. It would be like an improved SNE107 in my opinion...and it has DiaShield! Bonus!
> 
> Wonder if that hand set means it shares the new lume that lasts 60% longer??


seems like your dream has come true.


----------



## yonsson

matthew P said:


> ...


I get your point regarding 3 piece vs 5 piece bracelet but I prefer the 5 piece regardless of GS diver's watch or not. I had the SBGX117 and would have preferred if it had the 5 piece bracelet even if it's a diver's watch. The reason is I think the 5 piece wears a lot better.

The "new" flat 3 piece bracelet is a little boring imho while I like some of the old 3 piece bracelets types like the one on the (since long discontinued) SBGM001 or the SBGF021. The new 3 piece bracelet lacks the polished bevels which according to me takes away the typical GS styling. I never understood why GS changed the style on those. To each his own I guess.


----------



## yonsson

sirgilbert357 said:


> Oh man, I hope they make this in another color variant...black dial with a stainless steel bezel would be killer. It would be like an improved SNE107 in my opinion...and it has DiaShield! Bonus!
> 
> Wonder if that hand set means it shares the new lume that lasts 60% longer??



I would guess so. The SBBN031 I owned had the new (fantastic) lume but the SBDC039 doesn't. I don't see any logic as to which models get the new vs the old lume but there sure seems to be a noticeable color difference.

The SBDJ011 seems to have colored lume so therefor I'm GUESSING it has the new formula. And as you pointed out, it has the same style hands as the SBBN031.


----------



## matthew P

yonsson said:


> I get your point regarding 3 piece vs 5 piece bracelet but I prefer the 5 piece regardless of GS diver's watch or not. I had the SBGX117 and would have preferred if it had the 5 piece bracelet even if it's a diver's watch. The reason is I think the 5 piece wears a lot better.


yep , each to his own..... I really liked the look of the bracelet on the GS quartz divers ( and the size for that matter ).

Im liking the look of your new integrated bracelet on the TransOcean..... hows it feel in person?

I will say that I like the "angular" emphasis of the new seiko's.
The new HighBeat is looking better and better to me everyday..... such a contrast now between the new model and the snowflake case.


----------



## yonsson

matthew P said:


> yep , each to his own..... I really liked the look of the bracelet on the GS quartz divers ( and the size for that matter ).
> 
> Im liking the look of your new integrated bracelet on the TransOcean..... hows it feel in person?
> 
> I will say that I like the "angular" emphasis of the new seiko's.
> The new HighBeat is looking better and better to me everyday..... such a contrast now between the new model and the snowflake case.


The Transocean wears great, it really hugs the wrist due to curved lugs, cone shaped case and well tapered bracelet. The bracelet is great but not GS quality of course. The new clasp (same as SUN019/021) makes a nice difference. I'll post a review on my blog in a week or so.

Regarding the "new old style" cases used by GS I totally agree. I had the SBGA127 which has a lot in common with the new hi beat you are referring to. I liked the case of the 127 a lot.


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> Regarding the "new old style" cases used by GS I totally agree. I had the SBGA127 which has a lot in common with the new hi beat you are referring to. I liked the case of the 127 a lot.


Absolutely! SBGA127 looks and feels great. GS Titanium makes it even better.


----------



## sirgilbert357

William Ayin said:


> seems like your dream has come true.


Dang it!!! I'm supposed to be DONE buying watches...ESPECIALLY dive watches!! FML.

Are the specs out yet?? These look slightly bigger than the SNE107...


----------



## Radar1

William Ayin said:


> Nope, all we know is that its going to cost around $300 and the shroud will most likely be plastic


Without having to wade through 149 pages does anyone have the reference number for the pending solar tuna? Thx.


----------



## Gregorinho

Very nice pics!! Looks better than in the seio ads


----------



## William Ayin

Radar1 said:


> Without having to wade through 149 pages does anyone have the reference number for the pending solar tuna? Thx.


here you go


----------



## Ace McLoud

The solar Tuna is the most elusive here. Not much has been mentioned apart from that catalog shot. What do we know about it? An online search yields little.

Is it because they aren't perceived as being as 'sexy' as some of their mechanical brethren? I wouldn't mind finding the RRP, and the shroud material.


----------



## William Ayin

Ace McLoud said:


> The solar Tuna is the most elusive here. Not much has been mentioned apart from that catalog shot. What do we know about it? An online search yields little.
> 
> Is it because they aren't perceived as being as 'sexy' as some of their mechanical brethren? I wouldn't mind finding the RRP, and the shroud material.


Most likely hard plastic and at $300


----------



## Ace McLoud

Thanks. 

If they have the same dimensions as the rest of the family, it should be easy to replace it with a metal shroud. Food for thought.


----------



## William Ayin

Ace McLoud said:


> Thanks.
> 
> If they have the same dimensions as the rest of the family, it should be easy to replace it with a metal shroud. Food for thought.


True however i like the homage to the vintage tunas


----------



## Japanguy

William Ayin said:


> The photos from veda


As per the previous poster's action, please delete all the pics and link. Thank you.


----------



## Lanceteer

Japanguy said:


> As per the previous poster's action, please delete all the pics and link. Thank you.


Vhy? Vhat are yoo toking erbout?


----------



## yonsson

SBEC003















Baselworld 2016: Seiko Astron, Presage and Prospex Live Report - watchuseek.com
47mm according to the source and still no confirmation if 8R49 means 8R48 with new date wheel.


----------



## William Ayin

I have deleted the pictures, I apologise for any inconveniences caused.


----------



## petr_cha

Dead place now ? ....


----------



## luth_ukail

im guessing after the 'warn' by Seiko, this thread is officially dead.


----------



## Marrin

Japanguy said:


> As per the previous poster's action, please delete all the pics and link. Thank you.


Today companies spend bilions on marketing "teasers" trying to make the public excited about something even before it comes out!! making fake "leaks" to get the public to talk about them, and all the time hoping that the hype will result in increase in sales!!

Over here Seiko gets that for free, and instead of using it by making some "top secret" scans posted as just another forum member, they try to stop any leaking of information!! I believe it to be a missed opportunity at free marketing that would otherwise cost them an arm and a leg!!

This thread I believe was the reason there is a shortage of the new Turtles, as the hype got so big even people who knew nothing about the watch decided to buy it 

Seiko, use this and fuel our interest, don't try to extinguish it!!


----------



## Gerard Jones

As above. Get a grip Seiko.


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Agree with you there but this is seiko. They don't exactly follow the same marketing principles of the Western world 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin

hotmustardsauce said:


> Agree with you there but this is seiko. They don't exactly follow the same marketing principles of the Western world
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Haha, so true!! Just look at their photos... Most watches look better on promotional photos, only Seikos look A LOT better in real life, because their photos suck!!!

But at least you dont feel cheated, because if you like something from their catalog, you will LOVE it when you get it in your hands!!


----------



## jhanna1701

luth_ukail said:


> im guessing after the 'warn' by Seiko, this thread is officially dead.


Wait, what happened???


----------



## Domo




----------



## Zweig

Domo said:


>


Hey ! i know this guy !


----------



## yonsson

I think my enthusiasm for SEIKO in particular has been pretty clear over the years and I obviously thought it was OK for me to post the photos, otherwise I wouldn't have posted them. My intentions are always to promote the brands I like in an honest way (both positive and negative). I have no other interest than to share my enthusiasm when posting photos or writing a review. I do however of course respect "the SEIKO way", and if they ask me to do something, I will (and no I have no affiliations with SEIKO, I'm just a huge fan). 

I very much appreciate the photos I see and the reviews I read online, I know for a fact that those two aspects help sell a lot of watches to both me and others and I especially appreciate when the info comes from us, the fans, instead of official dealers (even if some of them post great pics and reviews). I agree that IRL photos are more effective than marketing photos and anyone who buys a newly released GS will absolutely agree that most product photos don't do them justice. 

Newly released models very seldom have good photos online, take the SBDC039 for example. I bought that watch since I liked it of course but also to show other fans how good it looks IRL since there were no good IRL photos of it anywhere (which is odd). SEIKO might not agree with me on this point but I think it's very strange that a (great) model released even months ago don't have attractive photos online. 

I did the same with the SBBN031 and I will do the same as soon as the SBEC003 is available, I'll buy it and I'll review it and upload some hopefully good photos of it. 

The deleting of the photos means in no way the "death" of this thread. This thread is one of the best if not the best news thread online, so please keep the enthusiasm and keep the photos coming.


----------



## BDC

Is Japanguy the supposed "seiko" poster, he's banned now. Maybe I'm missing something, lol...


----------



## William Ayin

BDC said:


> Is Japanguy the supposed "seiko" poster, he's banned now. Maybe I'm missing something, lol...


Hes banned? lol interesting...


----------



## SDGenius

well, non sponsors do often get the boot.


----------



## BDC

Must have been a known troll, or such. Only made one post and banned? Doubt it was Seiko...


----------



## William Ayin

BDC said:


> Must have been a known troll, or such. Only made one post and banned? Doubt it was Seiko...


maybe it was veda lol


----------



## valuewatchguy

Unless the poster was illegally obtaining the photos....what is the problem? 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa

Oh I hate when I get to late to the party and everyones drunk.. What happened?? 

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## luth_ukail

the few pages above are already self-explanatory to as why this thread is now dead. 

i mean, i hate to think so but really, since that Japanguy ask our Wis to take down the photos, he got banned with just one post. LOL. that must have been a very serious Seiko guy. 

he should have write down all the implications should Seiko even give a damn about this thread.


----------



## mrwomble

It's a little known fact, but the entire Seiko production line is run by one guy. He wanders the halls alone, while the machines whir along pumping out watch after watch, muttering to himself, thinking about new designs and cursing the WUS admin who banned him.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC

I still don't get why anyone would think that post was from Seiko? Just seems like some random internet jagoff to me. 

Again, maybe I'm missing something, heh.


----------



## William Ayin

BDC said:


> I still don't get why anyone would think that post was from Seiko? Just seems like some random internet jagoff to me.
> 
> Again, maybe I'm missing something, heh.


The private message he sent me seemed pretty legit, he explained himself but then again, he can always be a clever liar.


----------



## GregoryD

Seems to me that unless someone can prove they represent the brand and that photos were obtained illegally, they can go pound sand. It appears japanguy didn't pass the smell test and he got the boot.


----------



## BDC

^^^This.^^^


----------



## Gerard Jones

And just like that, Calm was restored, and people started talking about upcoming Seiko's again.


----------



## Horoticus

Time to repost some pics...;-)


----------



## John Price

I agree with GregoryD unless the photos were obtained illegally or JapanGuy offered you a shiny new Grand Seiko to pull them then I don't see why you should. Repost them man! We Seiko addicts NEEEEDDD to see them.


----------



## William Ayin

John Price said:


> I agree with GregoryD unless the photos were obtained illegally or JapanGuy offered you a shiny new Grand Seiko to pull them then I don't see why you should. Repost them man! We Seiko addicts NEEEEDDD to see them.


Id rather not. If the other individuals repost the pics then fine but i don't want to be "that guy" lol even domo told me to take em down.


----------



## Robotaz

What I find so funny about this, is that these pics can circulate every single watch forum and it will not be seen by 99.999999% of Seiko's customers. It also fuels a passion for the brand amongst the .000001% on the forums.


Corporate people drive me crazy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

I could understand it a bit more if they were going to unveil something else that was totally new to the range, like a mechanical diver or chrono, but a couple of new hi-beat GMTs isn't very exciting. The designs aren't even new. Where did the pictures originate from, anyway? Was it Basel? Why would Seiko bother showing them to people anywhere if they're not ready to publicise them?


----------



## marinemaster

Does anybody has the specs for the SBDJ009 such as material, height, etc. appreciated.


----------



## William Ayin

JoeOBrien said:


> I could understand it a bit more if they were going to unveil something else that was totally new to the range, like a mechanical diver or chrono, but a couple of new hi-beat GMTs isn't very exciting. The designs aren't even new. Where did the pictures originate from, anyway? Was it Basel? Why bother showing them to people anywhere if you're not ready to publicise them?


The pics i got were obtained from Veda who took the photos of the catalog himself, when a dealer gave him special access and asked him for his feedback, as he is a regular buyer i would assume.


----------



## Lanceteer

William Ayin said:


> Id rather not. If the other individuals repost the pics then fine but i don't want to be "that guy" lol even domo told me to take em down.


If you send them to me I'll repost them.


----------



## luth_ukail

somebody gotta take the batton. 

oh right Lanceteer we count on you man!


----------



## Domo

I was just passing on the message....If yous google images "SBGJ021" you will see pics of the upcoming maroon SBGJ with funky rotor and the two new dressier hi-beat GMTs in the 30m WR sandwich cases. The gold-themed high beat is *literally* identical to a SBGH001, except the blued seconds hand is gold and the "Hi-beat 36000" text is gold instead of blue. It's not a SPECIAL. Also, the 2 new 44GS hi-beats have snuck their own way onto the Seiko Jp website without any fanfare...

ƒOƒ‰ƒ"ƒhƒZƒCƒR�[ - ƒZƒCƒR�[ƒEƒIƒbƒ`Š"Ž®‰ïŽÐ

There's also 3 more quartz models coming, the plain variety with the all brushed bracelet. Think SBGX063. One of them will be limited with a burgundy sunburst dial and all gold dial furniture and hands.

EDIT:

This PDF on their own website shows the 3 new quartz ones, but not the limited edition one. None of the LEs are in it.

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/purchase/pdf/GrandSeiko_2016ss.pdf

It's "SBGV" so that's the larger date wheel 9F. 40mm watch as opposed to the regular 37mm.


----------



## hotmustardsauce

I likey that blue haq

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## nerfedup

Domo said:


> I was just passing on the message....If yous google images "SBGJ021" you will see pics of the upcoming maroon SBGJ with funky rotor and the two new dressier hi-beat GMTs in the 30m WR sandwich cases. The gold-themed high beat is *literally* identical to a SBGH001, except the blued seconds hand is gold and the "Hi-beat 36000" text is gold instead of blue. It's not a SPECIAL. Also, the 2 new 44GS hi-beats have snuck their own way onto the Seiko Jp website without any fanfare...
> 
> ƒOƒ‰ƒ"ƒhƒZƒCƒR�[ - ƒZƒCƒR�[ƒEƒIƒbƒ`Š"Ž®‰ïŽÐ
> 
> There's also 3 more quartz models coming, the plain variety with the all brushed bracelet. Think SBGX063. One of them will be limited with a burgundy sunburst dial and all gold dial furniture and hands.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> This PDF on their own website shows the 3 new quartz ones, but not the limited edition one. None of the LEs are in it.
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/purchase/pdf/GrandSeiko_2016ss.pdf
> 
> It's "SBGV" so that's the larger date wheel 9F. 40mm watch as opposed to the regular 37mm.


Really been craving a quartz lately, hope the Sydney boutique gets some of these in


----------



## maxxevv

Next time somebody says they are from Seiko or whatever, ask them for a verifiable, legit corporate email address. 

Else its just a trolling punk.


----------



## Domo

They're always watching


----------



## BDC

Domo said:


> They're always watching


Hopefully they're seeing the alignment, and shoddy service threads too... :roll:


----------



## yonsson

Domo said:


> I was just passing on the message....If yous google images "SBGJ021" you will see pics of the upcoming maroon SBGJ with funky rotor and the two new dressier hi-beat GMTs in the 30m WR sandwich cases. The gold-themed high beat is *literally* identical to a SBGH001, except the blued seconds hand is gold and the "Hi-beat 36000" text is gold instead of blue. It's not a SPECIAL. Also, the 2 new 44GS hi-beats have snuck their own way onto the Seiko Jp website without any fanfare...
> 
> ƒOƒ‰ƒ"ƒhƒZƒCƒR�[ - ƒZƒCƒR�[ƒEƒIƒbƒ`Š"Ž®‰ïŽÐ
> 
> There's also 3 more quartz models coming, the plain variety with the all brushed bracelet. Think SBGX063. One of them will be limited with a burgundy sunburst dial and all gold dial furniture and hands.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> This PDF on their own website shows the 3 new quartz ones, but not the limited edition one. None of the LEs are in it.
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/purchase/pdf/GrandSeiko_2016ss.pdf
> 
> It's "SBGV" so that's the larger date wheel 9F. 40mm watch as opposed to the regular 37mm.


The SBGH043 case is not identical to the SBGH001, check the lugs in the catalog and compare.


----------



## matthew P

yonsson said:


> The SBGH043 case is not identical to the SBGH001, check the lugs in the catalog and compare.


I though I noticed 19mm band as well?


----------



## Robotaz

BDC said:


> Hopefully they're seeing the alignment, and shoddy service threads too... :roll:


You can be sure they ignore those. The corporate tools that watch for marketing lapses couldn't care less about execution. That's somebody else's problem.

Again, corporate people drive me nuts. One-track, CYA thinkers.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Domo said:


> They're always watching


Oh are they? Hmmm... Well, because we are such respectful, articulate people who purchase all the quality Seiko products, we should be recruited as a focus group to test JDM Seiko watches in markets outside of Japan. Furthermore, this very reasonable idea would include allowing us to keep the watches to gather valuable data on accuracy and precision over a long period of time as well as for the true 5-year, 10-year and lifetime cost to own. I think that is only fair.


----------



## Robotaz

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Oh are they? Hmmm... Well, because we are such respectful, articulate people who purchase all the quality Seiko products, we should be recruited as a focus group to test JDM Seiko watches in markets outside of Japan. Furthermore, this very reasonable idea would include allowing us to keep the watches to gather valuable data on accuracy and precision over a long period of time as well as for the true 5-year, 10-year and lifetime cost to own. I think that is only fair.


Nice one. The wise guys watching here don't care if the watch lasts. That's not their job. They probably don't even care if you like your watch.

They just want to snub what they perceive as leaks. If they were actually leaks, then it's their own fault. I don't consider anyone to be at fault and think their grossly overreacting. In fact, it puts a bad taste in my mouth that wasn't there before. Considering I've bought, oh I'd guess $15K in Seikos, that's not good.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Robotaz said:


> Nice one. The wise guys watching here don't care if the watch lasts. That's not their job. They probably don't even care if you like your watch.


No way. I mean, it is not like they are some kind of faceless corporate monster always insisting I purchase and have all my repairs done at authorized Seiko dealers or that the current gray market is in no way a result of their manufacturing, distribution and pricing policies, right?


----------



## Dunelm

hotmustardsauce said:


> New hi beats.
> 
> 38mm dial 46 lug to lug
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/gs/collection/detail.php?pid=SBGH043


Appears to have grown to 40mm


----------



## Pentameter

BDC said:


> Hopefully they're seeing the alignment, and shoddy service threads too... :roll:


YEAH! How about this, when a Seiko rep contacts anyone and asks them to remove a post or something, tell them you'll be happy to once they get the bezel alignment / QC problems resolved!


----------



## matthew P

Domo said:


> Also, the 2 new 44GS hi-beats have snuck their own way onto the Seiko Jp website without any fanfare...
> ƒOƒ‰ƒ"ƒhƒZƒCƒR�[ - ƒZƒCƒR�[ƒEƒIƒbƒ`Š"Ž®‰ïŽÐ


Softest new model launch ever.?


----------



## yonsson

matthew P said:


> I though I noticed 19mm band as well?


I have no idea. I like the model a lot, looks like the dial is emerald or porcelain or something like that.



Pentameter said:


> YEAH! How about this, when a Seiko rep contacts anyone and asks them to remove a post or something, tell them you'll be happy to once they get the bezel alignment / QC problems resolved!


When can we get back on track? There is a lot of speculation which will amount to nothing. And about the alignment, I'm not saying it's OK but Rolex also has alignment issues on their watches.

I have owned many SEIKOs and only one of them (a sumo) had a misaligned bezel inlay, non have had misaligned chapter rings. As soon as somebody sees a slightly of center taken photo of a SEIKO they start yapping.


----------



## Robotaz

yonsson said:


> I have owned many SEIKOs and only one of them (a sumo) had a misaligned bezel inlay, non have had misaligned chapter rings. As soon as somebody sees a slightly of center taken photo of a SEIKO they start yapping.


Most Seikos have alignment issues. It's impossible not to when they print the chapter rings asymmetrically. Even my SBDB009 has some degree of asymmetry to it. Both MM300s that I've owned. The cheaper ones all have symmetry issues.


----------



## BDC

yonsson said:


> When can we get back on track? There is a lot of speculation which will amount to nothing. And about the alignment, I'm not saying it's OK but Rolex also has alignment issues on their watches.
> 
> I have owned many SEIKOs and only one of them (a sumo) had a misaligned bezel inlay, non have had misaligned chapter rings. As soon as somebody sees a slightly of center taken photo of a SEIKO they start yapping.


----------



## yonsson

Robotaz said:


> Most Seikos have alignment issues.


Where do you buy your SEIKOs from?


----------



## riposte

This photo looks stunning. They did improve the marketing departement? (Seiko USA)


----------



## marinemaster

What model is the Seiko above ? Looks good.


----------



## nerfedup

SNE423


----------



## BDC

yonsson said:


> Where do you buy your SEIKOs from?


Dude, I love Seiko, but you have blinders on if you think it doesn't happen, or is even rare....


----------



## yonsson

BDC said:


> Dude, I love Seiko, but you have blinders on if you think it doesn't happen, or is even rare....


Did I write that? I think you should read my post again. There is a lot of misinformation out there. I prefer to believe my own experiences instead of just taking a rumor for granted. All I'm saying is that I've owned many SEIKOs and non of them have had misalignment issues with the chapter ring. I also believe firmly that we should avoid buying from some sellers.

At another forum there were several posters who commented on the chapter ring of my Transocean based on photos not taken 100% straight on. Of course that will make the chapter ring look funky because of the parallax effect. These sort of "truths" based on photos seem to be common. I also know that there has been some issues with some models so I'm not blind at all to that fact but in my experience the problem has been exaggerated. There also seems to be posters who think that this is only a SEIKO issue which it is not, the issue of misaligned chapter rings or bezel inlays is an issue with other brands as well.


----------



## Worker

Wow. That SNE 423 looks superb!! 
Anyone know a date for that one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin

riposte said:


> This photo looks stunning. They did improve the marketing departement? (Seiko USA)
> 
> View attachment 7930258


yeah their photos have improved


----------



## Robotaz

yonsson said:


> Where do you buy your SEIKOs from?


Well, it started in the '70s. Which decade are you talking about?


----------



## marinemaster

Thanks for the name the Sne 423 
I did look at the specs but is 46mm wide. WOW !!!
I cant wear that. I tried the Citizen military at 44 mm and it was too big, 46 mm no way I could wear it.
Still a great looking watch.


----------



## maxxevv

Would suggest looking at the lug-to-lug length as a better indicator of wearability. 

The SKX013 is 38mm diameter and the SKX007 is 42mm diameter but the both have almost identical lug-to-lug lengths. As a result the 013 doesn't wear significantly smaller on a small wrist at all.


----------



## Worker

Contacted Seiko USA about the SNE 423 and they said the expected release date is 8/2016. 
Retail price will be $350. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

yonsson said:


> Did I write that? I think you should read my post again. There is a lot of misinformation out there. I prefer to believe my own experiences instead of just taking a rumor for granted. All I'm saying is that I've owned many SEIKOs and non of them have had misalignment issues with the chapter ring. I also believe firmly that we should avoid buying from some sellers.
> 
> At another forum there were several posters who commented on the chapter ring of my Transocean based on photos not taken 100% straight on. Of course that will make the chapter ring look funky because of the parallax effect. These sort of "truths" based on photos seem to be common. I also know that there has been some issues with some models so I'm not blind at all to that fact but in my experience the problem has been exaggerated. There also seems to be posters who think that this is only a SEIKO issue which it is not, the issue of misaligned chapter rings or bezel inlays is an issue with other brands as well.


You sir are lucky. I purchased my SNE279 from an authorized Seiko dealer and it had a misaligned chapter ring. If you are suggesting that grey market dealers are where these watches with defects are coming from that's not the case. Mine was so bad I sent it to Seiko under warranty. They did their best to re-align the chapter ring. It's close enough that it doesn't bother me now.

I do agree that some photos can be misleading, however, it's not just one or two people claiming to have misaligned dials and chapter rings. Clearly this is a widespread problem.


----------



## Robotaz

yonsson said:


> Where do you buy your SEIKOs from?


I buy from Chino/Higuchi, Rakuten, Timeless and AZ Fine Time in the US, and even eBay. If eBay, get to know the seller.

I prefer Chino for non-US models, and AZFT for US models.


----------



## joseph80




----------



## joseph80

^^DP^^
Loving those.


----------



## Toothbras

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 7966554
> 
> View attachment 7966562
> 
> View attachment 7966570


I may have missed it.... Anyone know what size these will be?


----------



## joseph80

Info translated. Must be 47mm with the crown. Probably a diameter of about 43mm

Part number	SBDJ013
Drive system	Solar (V157)
Material: Case	titanium
Material: belt	Titanium (C-ring)
Windshield	Hard Rex
Any Color	black
Belt color	Silver
Size (width × thickness vertical ×)	About 52.5 × 47 × 13mm
Belt width	About 18-20mm
Around the belt arm	Up to about 20cm
weight	About 96g
specification	200m diving waterproof 
date display 
± 15 seconds per month difference 
driving period: when fully charged about 10 months 
rotating bezel 
overcharge prevention function 
Immediate start function 
resistant metal allergy 
Rumiburaito (needle index) 
screw lock type crown 
screw back 
diamond shield


----------



## yonsson

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 7966562


Wow, looks like how I would have liked the SBGX117 to look like if I was allowed to redesign it. 5-piece bracelet, new lume, classic font. Should be cheap as well considering the movement and hardlex. All I'm missing is the new sturdy clasp (and a smaller size, 47mm...).


----------



## joseph80

49100yen so about $460usd. Titanium diashield though.


----------



## William Ayin

i'm going to be picking up the black bezel one for sure, gives off a spring drive tuna vibe.


----------



## smille76

This solar diver reminds me of my ex-SBDN001....only larger. Same movement and materials used.....they beefed the price as well as the size...

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

That's a great looking dial, I love how they snuck the date in there.


----------



## AirWatch

The trio of SBDJ009/011/013 (silver bezel-black dial, blue, black respectively) will be accompanied by their corresponding, smaller versions of SBDN015, SBDN017 and SBDN019 on their Japan release date of May 27.

At first glance, the two lineups seem identical but for size. But a more careful look reveals a "tailless" hour hand along with a trimmed tail of the minute hand, a longer second hand tail and the lack of a lumed 3 o'clock index on the smaller variants. Curiously, only on the smaller silver-black SBDN015, the dial appears to have a sunray pattern. I'm not sure if this is a real difference or just an imaging discrepancy.
*
SBDJ009 - Case Diameter: 44.1mm, Case Thickness: 12.4mm, Band Width: 20mm
*








*
SBDN015 - Case Diameter: 38.8mm, Case Thickness: 11.2mm, Band Width: 18mm
*








Both versions will have a Japan street price of 49,100 yens. If I were to guess, the case diameter values do not include the crown.

Now, gimme some of that blue SBDJ011!


----------



## Ahriman4891

The smaller drivers are nice! Very harmonious, proportional dials and hands.


----------



## marinemaster

Nice looking watches but $450


----------



## ftxmwg

I have a pulsar with the V157 solar movement. After 8 years it has not had a problem yet.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Cr15py

Dunelm said:


> Appears to have grown to 40mm


Too many lines on the dial. Does anyone need an upmarket watch to wear 'Automatic' on the dial? Alternatively drop Hi-Beat or 36000.


----------



## mi6_

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 7966554
> 
> View attachment 7966562
> 
> View attachment 7966570


Uggghhh.... Folded end links at this price?


----------



## marinemaster

Looks like they got to cut cost somewhere.


----------



## marinemaster

I don't like on the smaller model the 18mm lugs.


----------



## tna

I intend to buy Presage SARW025. I've just received an offer to pre-order at very good price this August, 2016.
It will be an amazing timepiece!


----------



## joseph80

New SARX035


----------



## joseph80




----------



## Rankiryu

Seiko Presage 2016 PV


----------



## Jtm23

I really like this model. I'm going to have to check it out. Thanks for sharing!



tna said:


> I intend to buy Presage SARW025. I've just received an offer to pre-order at very good price this August, 2016.
> It will be an amazing timepiece!


----------



## T6061

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 7985354


Beautiful!

First actual photo of the new SARX035 that I've seen. Really reminds me of the 62gs reissues especially in the lug design. I can't tell from the photo but is that a boxed sapphire by any chance? That would be killer! Any additional photos of the SARX/SARK or links to the same would be much appreciated.

Cheers,


----------



## William Ayin

i highly doubt its boxed


----------



## Maithree

AirWatch said:


> The trio of SBDJ009/011/013 (silver bezel-black dial, blue, black respectively) will be accompanied by their corresponding, smaller versions of SBDN015, SBDN017 and SBDN019 on their Japan release date of May 27.
> 
> At first glance, the two lineups seem identical but for size. But a more careful look reveals a "tailless" hour hand along with a trimmed tail of the minute hand, a longer second hand tail and the lack of a lumed 3 o'clock index on the smaller variants. Curiously, only on the smaller silver-black SBDN015, the dial appears to have a sunray pattern. I'm not sure if this is a real difference or just an imaging discrepancy.
> *
> SBDJ009 - Case Diameter: 44.1mm, Case Thickness: 12.4mm, Band Width: 20mm
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> SBDN015 - Case Diameter: 38.8mm, Case Thickness: 11.2mm, Band Width: 18mm
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both versions will have a Japan street price of 49,100 yens. If I were to guess, the case diameter values do not include the crown.
> 
> Now, gimme some of that blue SBDJ011!


Damn, looks nice. Imma start saving now. Like a light version of the Sumo regarding the case work. Dial finishing doesn't look as good and it's not the same blue hue but i'll wait for real world pics first.


----------



## Wildmans85

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 7985354


Looks amazing! That's just shot straight to the top of my list of watches to buy this year!


----------



## Pentameter

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 7985354


wow&#8230; that case looks like an Omega. Very nice indeed. I had been regretting selling my SARB033 and was thinking of getting another one, but I think I'll wait and get this beauty instead.


----------



## mcnabbanov

Pentameter said:


> wow&#8230; that case looks like an Omega. Very nice indeed. I had been regretting selling my SARB033 and was thinking of getting another one, but I think I'll wait and get this beauty instead.


how is this different from the SARB033? look pretty similar to me


----------



## maxxevv

Its a slightly bigger case and the lugs are a homage to the 62GS case design.


----------



## Pentameter

mcnabbanov said:


> how is this different from the SARB033? look pretty similar to me


its tough to tell cause there aren't many pics of this one yet, but you can tell that the case and bracelet are different. The hands, too.


----------



## petr_cha

The second hand does not look like a needle anymore...


----------



## matthew P

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 7985354


Great to finally see Seiko marketing step up with some good looking watch shots.

Fine looking watch.


----------



## T6061

mcnabbanov said:


> how is this different from the SARB033? look pretty similar to me


From what I've read it looks to be positioned above the SARB033 and even the SDGM003. Upgrades over the SARB033 include a sapphire crystal with the anti-reflective coating (I don't believe the sapphire on the SARB has an anti-reflection coating although the SDGM does) and DiaShield. The more traditional signed crown vs. the onyx crown of the SDGM003 is a plus in my book. The size of the case seems a bit larger than the SARB and more in line with the SDGM. Seiko lists the case at 46.3mm lug-to-lug, 40.8 diameter and 11.5mm thick. The dial does not appear to have the pronounced sunburst finish of the SDGM003 and the hands seem to be slightly elliptical. The lack of the sunburst dial makes it dressier than the SDGM but the hands remind me of some of the sportier GS offerings. Not sure that I like the hands better than my SDGM003 but everything else moves in the right direction for me. The five link bracelet looks to match the quality of the SDGM bracelet which was the first bracelet in my collection that I have ever liked enough to wear regularly. By all accounts the SDGM bracelet is much nicer than the SARB offering so if this is similar that would be a plus. Case finishing, if it's anything like the SDGM, should also be noticeably sharper than that of the SARB. The 62gs style lugs look killer to me and even at $850 it still would give me 70-80% of the look of the SBGA/SBGH 40mm Grand Seiko's for 1/5th the cost. Would love to see close ups of the dial finish (as well as the dial finishing on the SARX033) and a better photo of the sapphire's transition to the case. Either way, it looks like at least one of these SARX models will make it's way into my collection! That's in addition to the SARK003 and the SARK007 chronographs. It's gonna be an expensive year to be a Seikoholic!

Cheers,


----------



## Ace McLoud

EDIT: my mistake.


----------



## huwp

Ace McLoud said:


> *as edited above*


That is the SBDN013 which has been on sale for a couple of years already, NOT the new solar divers.

The new solar divers are likely replacing this range.


----------



## joseph80

mcnabbanov said:


> how is this different from the SARB033? look pretty similar to me


These SARX have no lume unlike the SARB


----------



## valuewatchguy

T6061 said:


> From what I've read it looks to be positioned above the SARB033 and even the SDGM003. Upgrades over the SARB033 include a sapphire crystal with the anti-reflective coating (I don't believe the sapphire on the SARB has an anti-reflection coating although the SDGM does) and DiaShield. The more traditional signed crown vs. the onyx crown of the SDGM003 is a plus in my book. The size of the case seems a bit larger than the SARB and more in line with the SDGM. Seiko lists the case at 46.3mm lug-to-lug, 40.8 diameter and 11.5mm thick. The dial does not appear to have the pronounced sunburst finish of the SDGM003 and the hands seem to be slightly elliptical. The lack of the sunburst dial makes it dressier than the SDGM but the hands remind me of some of the sportier GS offerings. Not sure that I like the hands better than my SDGM003 but everything else moves in the right direction for me. The five link bracelet looks to match the quality of the SDGM bracelet which was the first bracelet in my collection that I have ever liked enough to wear regularly. By all accounts the SDGM bracelet is much nicer than the SARB offering so if this is similar that would be a plus. Case finishing, if it's anything like the SDGM, should also be noticeably sharper than that of the SARB. The 62gs style lugs look killer to me and even at $850 it still would give me 70-80% of the look of the SBGA/SBGH 40mm Grand Seiko's for 1/5th the cost. Would love to see close ups of the dial finish (as well as the dial finishing on the SARX033) and a better photo of the sapphire's transition to the case. Either way, it looks like at least one of these SARX models will make it's way into my collection! That's in addition to the SARK003 and the SARK007 chronographs. It's gonna be an expensive year to be a Seikoholic!
> 
> Cheers,


So its not the same case as the sdgm models? Interesting......

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace McLoud

huwp said:


> That is the SBDN023 which has been on sale for a couple of years already, NOT the new solar divers.
> 
> The new solar divers are likely replacing this range.


Oh, didn't realize. I'll correct my post.

Still, if they look like this, then they'll be pretty cool.


----------



## smille76

huwp said:


> That is the SBDN023 which has been on sale for a couple of years already, NOT the new solar divers.
> 
> The new solar divers are likely replacing this range.


This is a SBDN013, the new X prospex branded version of the SBDN001 that is on the market since 4-5 years.

I had a SBDN001, very good watch but way small and lightweight. The watch and bracelet weighed about 90g. IIRC.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## huwp

smille76 said:


> This is a SBDN013, the new X prospex branded version of the SBDN001 that is on the market since 4-5 years.


Quite right - typo on my part, I have corrected my post. The picture is from here by the way:
Seiko Prospex Scuba SBDN013 - Shopping In Japan .NET


----------



## enyn90

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 7966554
> 
> View attachment 7966562
> 
> View attachment 7966570


what model are these?


----------



## Marrin

matthew P said:


> Great to finally see Seiko marketing step up with some good looking watch shots.
> 
> Fine looking watch.


Yes, but the best pictures are still shot by WIS people like this one:


----------



## 356746




----------



## T6061

356746 said:


>


Thanks for the side by side. A sane person would not get worked up over the subtle differences between the two but I am a Seikoholic! I do like the lugs and signed crown better. The Automatic font is nicer as well. From these shots the hands appear identical, a win in my book.

Cheers,


----------



## matthew P

Marrin said:


> Yes, but the best pictures are still shot by WIS people like this one:


Damm..... you're not wrong.
thats fantastic


----------



## joseph80

enyn90 said:


> what model are these?


SBDJ009 (silver bezel)
SBDJ013 (black bezel)
SBDJ011 (blue bezel)


----------



## sblantipodi

T6061 said:


> Thanks for the side by side. A sane person would not get worked up over the subtle differences between the two but I am a Seikoholic! I do like the lugs and signed crown better. The Automatic font is nicer as well. From these shots the hands appear identical, a win in my book.
> 
> Cheers,


on this range SARB033 remains unbeated


----------



## Pentameter

T6061 said:


> Thanks for the side by side. A sane person would not get worked up over the subtle differences between the two but I am a Seikoholic! I do like the lugs and signed crown better. The Automatic font is nicer as well. From these shots the hands appear identical, a win in my book.


I agree, all the elements are better on the left. That new case just screams GS / Omega&#8230; I MUST HAVE IT!

The ONLY thing I prefer on the right is the hands, but it's definitely not a big deal.



sblantipodi said:


> on this range SARB033 remains unbeated


Not sure what you mean, but the new one is gonna be about 3x as much as the SARB, so I wouldn't call that the same range.


----------



## Marrin

356746 said:


>


The ledt one seems a lot better to me, also the hands are the right length while the right one has them a bit short!!
Either the hands on the left one are longer or the case/dial is smaller.


----------



## Domo

The new SARX looks fantastic. My ONLY criticism would be the hands are perhaps a bit thin for their length, but that would be being a real a-hole about it. People have been going on and on and on (and on) about a mid range GS model and they nailed it. If it's done in the same vein as the SDGM then the small details will be executed really well also.


----------



## petr_cha

356746 said:


>


Would be nice to add also the old sarb... all three together...


----------



## cpl

356746 said:


>


For the sake of clarity, could you please put the ref nos to these pics?

I agree, left looks better.


----------



## v1triol

SARX035 (which is upcoming piece) on the left, and SDGM003 on the right.


----------



## John Price

The SARX035 is nice but I do love my SDGM003' striated sunburst dial. For that alone I'd pick the SDGM over the SARX.


----------



## William Ayin




----------



## valuewatchguy

William Ayin said:


> View attachment 8030234


Ask and you shall photoshop i guess...

The middle one still looks the best. The gaps on the SARB bracelet are a little unsightly when compared to the other. But then again quite a different price catagory. The SARB was always a non starter for me, due to the size. The SGDM was the right size but i wanted a silver/white dial instead of the light yellowish dial that it had. This new SARX with the change to the case really stands out!

I'll be on the lookout for this one. Thanks to all who have taken the time to post these comparison shots.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## petr_cha

Thank you !


----------



## v1triol

Tempting to do a mock-up: SDGM case, indexes and hands + SARB crown + SARX bracelet and dial pattern...


----------



## Gerard Jones

The crown swap really helps clean up the SDGM. 

Much prefer the SDGM dial (Inc. longer indicies), but quite like the SARX lugs.


----------



## matthew P

I seem to be the only person that prefers the "all Caps" AUTOMATIC font choice.
Everything else about the middle/Sarx035 is fantastic..... longer hands/ tighter bracelet tolerances (seemingly) crown, date wind and hour marker at three, thicker 3,6,9 markers and the lovely angular lug case that seems to be a renewed Seiko theme. Fine looking watch.

will probably steal some sales from these


----------



## Pentameter

I like the all caps AUTOMATIC but I like the cursive as well… tough to pin down which one I prefer more. 

As for the elements, the SARX has everything over the other ones, except the width of the hands. They could just be a tad wider.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

valuewatchguy said:


> Ask and you shall photoshop i guess...


I'd like to see the SNX997, SNE039, SRP703 and SARY057 added to that mockup in an Ascent of Man-style diagram. Heck, throw the Grand Seiko, an Invicta, a clown and a monster truck in that mockup too!


----------



## MLJinAK

I like it when it says GS HI-BEAT 36000

-MLJinAK.


----------



## cpl

Seems like SARX035 will be available on Amazon.co.jp from May 13 ¥ 86,400

Amazon.co.jpï½œ[ãƒ-ãƒ¬ã‚µãƒ¼ã‚¸ãƒ¥]PRESAGE è&#8230;•æ™‚è¨ˆ PRESAGE ãƒ-ãƒ¬ã‚¹ãƒ†ãƒ¼ã‚¸ãƒ©ã‚¤ãƒ³ SARX035 ãƒ¡ãƒ³ã‚ºï½œè&#8230;•æ™‚è¨ˆã‚¹ãƒˆã‚¢ ã‚ªãƒ³ãƒ©ã‚¤ãƒ³é€šè²©


----------



## sapsja

It's also showing on Rakuten for 75,600 Yen.

WATCHSHOP | Rakuten Global Market: Slated for may! Open for reservation now! Seiko presage SEIKO PRESAGE SARX033


----------



## enyn90

really looking forward to seeing wrist shot of the sarx


----------



## cpl

sapsja said:


> It's also showing on Rakuten for 75,600 Yen.
> 
> WATCHSHOP | Rakuten Global Market: Slated for may! Open for reservation now! Seiko presage SEIKO PRESAGE SARX033


If you do pre-order from Rakuten this code gives you 3000 JPY off. I've tried it for this merchant and it works. Also if it says "doesn't ship to your location" ignore and continue with checkout. They deliver anyway.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...thread-5-2016-a-2728537-726.html#post29002826


----------



## eduardo.bispo

The watches seem to be available for purchase at Seiko3s in Rakuten.
SBBN017/19 - 460 USD

seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko ProspEx diver's watches solar watches mens / ladies diver Navy SBDN017

seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko ProspEx diver's watches solar watches mens / ladies diver black SBDN019















SARX035 - 806 USD
seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko presage Mens Watches mechanical automatic self-winding mechanical self-winding mechanical watch men's prestige black SARX035


----------



## William Ayin

eduardo.bispo said:


> The watches seem to be available for purchase at Seiko3s in Rakuten.
> SBBN017/19 - 460 USD
> 
> seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko ProspEx diver's watches solar watches mens / ladies diver Navy SBDN017
> 
> seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko ProspEx diver's watches solar watches mens / ladies diver black SBDN019
> View attachment 8051394
> 
> View attachment 8051410
> 
> 
> SARX035 - 806 USD
> seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko presage Mens Watches mechanical automatic self-winding mechanical self-winding mechanical watch men's prestige black SARX035
> View attachment 8051426


WOW the sbdn019 looks like a baby sbga029! i love it!


----------



## v1triol

*Dear Seiko,* please upgrade the Brightz into watch like this










and SARX into


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Apparently the sbdn017/019 are marketed as a woman's watch on the seiko Japan website. I wonder if the watch design would be more feminine apart from the size

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 7985354


Look sharp, except for the visible gaps between the endlinks and the case.


----------



## maxxevv

William Ayin said:


> WOW the sbdn019 looks like a baby sbga029! i love it!


If you're looking for full sized divers, you should be looking at this instead....

seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko ProspEx diver's watches solar watches mens diver Navy SBDJ011


----------



## huwp

I think this would look really great with a double domed crystal that matches the slope of the bezel to make a smooth curve over the front of the watch. I wonder if there is any chance of someone making a custom sapphire for these solar watches or do they stick to the most popular automatic models?


----------



## maxxevv

Proportional measurements suggests a 30.5 ~31mm crystal. So it should be able to fit double dome designed for such a size range.


----------



## Pentameter

mleok said:


> Look sharp, except for the visible gaps between the endlinks and the case.


almost every seiko has that. MM300, Sumo, Chrono's&#8230; it's not really that noticeable in person though.


----------



## Pentameter

mleok said:


> Look sharp, except for the visible gaps between the endlinks and the case.


almost every seiko has that. MM300, Sumo, Chrono's&#8230; it's not really that noticeable in person though.


----------



## mleok

Pentameter said:


> almost every seiko has that. MM300, Sumo, Chrono's&#8230; it's not really that noticeable in person though.


It just seems particularly pronounced in this one. I no longer have any mechanical Seikos in my collection, but I don't recall it being so bad on the SARB 035. The endlink fit on my Seiko Kinetic Sportura GMT is actually quite decent, and the bracelet is nice and substantial.


----------



## samael_6978

hotmustardsauce said:


> Apparently the sbdn017/019 are marketed as a woman's watch on the seiko Japan website. I wonder if the watch design would be more feminine apart from the size
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


I have SBDN005, which they seem to share case with. They may be referred to as unisex (my wife has one also), but definitely not woman's watches.

I have plenty of smaller man's watches in my collection.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin

maxxevv said:


> If you're looking for full sized divers, you should be looking at this instead....
> 
> seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko ProspEx diver's watches solar watches mens diver Navy SBDJ011


if its 44mm without the crown, ill have to pass...


----------



## William Ayin

I have a small wrist so imo the ladies one is actually a better size.


----------



## nnawas

Sorry, misunderstood the thread,,,i thought this is where you show pictures of your NEW watches...Not sure how to delete my post....


----------



## William Ayin

nnawas said:


> View attachment 8069458
> View attachment 8069466
> View attachment 8069474
> View attachment 8069482


?


----------



## William Ayin

nnawas said:


> Sorry, misunderstood the thread,,,i thought this is where you show pictures of your NEW watches...Not sure how to delete my post....


go to edit - go advanced - manage attachments- delete photo. or just leave it here lol it doesnt hurt anyone. Grats on the new pieces!


----------



## mi6_

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 7966554
> 
> View attachment 7966562
> 
> View attachment 7966570


Does anyone know if these models have diashield or are they just regular grade 2 titanium that will scratch up easily? Also does anyone know what the coating would be on the bezel of the blue and black models and how scratch/chip resistant it would be?

I love the smaller 39mm versions but if they are non-hardened titanium I'm not sure they are worth getting for $460. The folded end links are kind of a bummer too but maybe not really an issue on a lightweight titanium watch.


----------



## huwp

mi6_ said:


> Does anyone know if these models have diashield


The page on seiko-watch.co.jp says yes. (ダイヤシールド)

On a different but related topic; far be it for me to take advantage of a web retailers indiscretion and attract the wrath of the 'Big S', but if you were to google for 'SBDN023' and check out the cached versions of some of the first few hits then you just might stumble across some interesting things.  (e.g. 46mmx46mmx13mm.)


----------



## yonsson

huwp said:


> The page on seiko-watch.co.jp says yes. (ダイヤシールド)
> 
> On a different but related topic; far be it for me to take advantage of a web retailers indiscretion and attract the wrath of the 'Big S', but if you were to google for 'SBDN023' and check out the cached versions of some of the first few hits then you just might stumble across some interesting things.  (e.g. 46mmx46mmx13mm.)


It's hardly a secret model so I think you are safe. 
There are loads of catalogue pictures floating around of that model.


----------



## JMSP1992

The Cocktail Time looks really nice on that ostrich strap!


----------



## huwp

yonsson said:


> It's hardly a secret model so I think you are safe.
> There are loads of catalogue pictures floating around of that model.


There is a black helicopter hovering just outside with a scary insignia on the door - it looks like an 'X'... no, wait - it's actually an 'S' and a 'P' intertwined...

Also - true, but good to see actual product shots and specs rather than someone's phone camera snaps of a catalogue.


----------



## marinemaster

Lets see 18mm lugs tapper to what 16mm maybe ? hollow end links ? $450 or so ? I think not. It may be a good looking watch and people me included asked for smaller watches but Seiko got it wrong.
I think the 44mm model should have had 22mm lugs and the 38/39mm or whatever it is should have had 20mm lugs. There is no way a 44mm watch is well balance with a 20mm lugs even if is lighter weight Titanium. And both need SEL at the $450 price range.


----------



## Rankiryu

New Solar Diver Limited Edition Produced by LOWERCASE
Cal. V147 solar
Case Diameter 45.85mm thickness 12.14mm
Released on June.
https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/prospex/sea/diverscuba/lowercase/

SBDN021 3,000 Limited - 45,000yen








SBDN023 3,000 Limited - 40,000yen








SBDN025 3,000 Limited - 40,000yen








SBDN026 3,000 Limited - 45,000yen








SBDN028 3,000 Limited - 45,000yen








SBDN029 400 Limited - 45,000yen


----------



## Rankiryu

Only SBDN029 is sold by FSC NY, FSC TOKYO, FSC FUTAKOTAMAGAWA, URBAN RESEARCH, ONLINE STORE.
The release date of this product is June 10, Other ones are June 24.
SBDN029 can be reserved from tomorrow, May 17 Japan time.


----------



## kdharani

How can I reserve or pre-order a watch from Canada?

EDIT: I just called the New York location and they said as far as they know, it is a JP only promotion and they are not doing any pre-orders.

Can anyone help me reserve one from Japan?


----------



## smille76

kdharani said:


> How can I reserve or pre-order a watch from Canada?
> 
> EDIT: I just called the New York location and they said as far as they know, it is a JP only promotion and they are not doing any pre-orders.
> 
> Can anyone help me reserve one from Japan?


Hi,

You will have to drop a message to Katsu (Higuchi) or Seiya-san (Seiya Japan). They are both Japan-based resellers.

They will surely be able to get one for you when it will be released.

S.


----------



## Rankiryu

I think it's sold at the world.

If you buy it at a Japanese web store, I think RAKUTEN is better.
YODOBASHI CAMERA is a very very good store, but YODOBASHI CAMERA doesn't ship overseas.


----------



## DCOmegafan

hotmustardsauce said:


> Apparently the sbdn017/019 are marketed as a woman's watch on the seiko Japan website. I wonder if the watch design would be more feminine apart from the size
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Seiko in the past has marketed smaller but otherwise identical versions of its dive watches as for women and boys. I think even my skx013 began life as a ladies' watch. That's unfortunate. Rather, it's unfortunate that 44mm+ behemoths these days are understood to be a normal size for a men's watch. The SBDN017 aren't small watches. They're just smaller than what's marketed for the men.

I for one am really intrigued by these new models and am tempted by the blue one. I'd love to get a blue Sumo but am leery of putting a 44mm watch on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## yonsson

DCOmegafan said:


> Seiko in the past has marketed smaller but otherwise identical versions of its dive watches as for women and boys. I think even my skx013 began life as a ladies' watch. That's unfortunate. Rather, it's unfortunate that 44mm+ behemoths these days are understood to be a normal size for a men's watch. The SBDN017 aren't small watches. They're just smaller than what's marketed for the men.
> 
> I for one am really intrigued by these new models and am tempted by the blue one. I'd love to get a blue Sumo but am leery of putting a 44mm watch on my 6.5" wrist.


By SEIKO logic a divers watch needs to have great legibility and therefore most of them are 44mm or bigger. The smaller sized like the SBCM023 for example are usually 38mm or even smaller if you go vintage. If they released 40-42mm quality divers instead I bet they would sell a lot more watches. Just imagine a 40-42mm GS divers watch with a hi beat mechanical movement in SBGA029 style, it would get a huge following.

Unfortunately, that will probably never happen. Same goes for mechanical chronos, there aren't many 40-42mm models available. A 42mm mechanical GS chrono would also sell like crazy but it's not likely to happen.


----------



## BDC

Gah! Didn't know the Solar Tunas were LE. Trigger pulled on the Pepsi...


----------



## kdharani

Rankiryu said:


> I think it's sold at the world.
> 
> If you buy it at a Japanese web store, I think RAKUTEN is better.
> YODOBASHI CAMERA is a very very good store, but YODOBASHI CAMERA doesn't ship overseas.





smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You will have to drop a message to Katsu (Higuchi) or Seiya-san (Seiya Japan). They are both Japan-based resellers.
> 
> They will surely be able to get one for you when it will be released.
> 
> S.


Thanks for the tips guys!


----------



## DeepEye

DCOmegafan said:


> Seiko in the past has marketed smaller but otherwise identical versions of its dive watches as for women and boys. I think even my skx013 began life as a ladies' watch. That's unfortunate. Rather, it's unfortunate that 44mm+ behemoths these days are understood to be a normal size for a men's watch. The SBDN017 aren't small watches. They're just smaller than what's marketed for the men.
> 
> I for one am really intrigued by these new models and am tempted by the blue one. I'd love to get a blue Sumo but am leery of putting a 44mm watch on my 6.5" wrist.


Yep, it's a shame there is no midsize auto diver in their range. Well, apart from the skx013, but i'm talking of something more upmarket, at least at the Turtle/Sumo level. If they made a 40-42 mm diver with lug distance under 48mm, i would buy it right away. In the meantime i'll stick to my squale 1521...

PS. After staring at the 013 under the the shower, i think they should make a 40mm Sumo with 4r36 and hardlex, same style. This way it would not overlap neither with Sumo nor with Turtle. 
But hey, i'm dreaming.


----------



## DCOmegafan

yonsson said:


> By SEIKO logic a divers watch needs to have great legibility and therefore most of them are 44mm or bigger. The smaller sized like the SBCM023 for example are usually 38mm or even smaller if you go vintage. If they released 40-42mm quality divers instead I bet they would sell a lot more watches. Just imagine a 40-42mm GS divers watch with a hi beat mechanical movement in SBGA029 style, it would get a huge following.
> 
> Unfortunately, that will probably never happen. Same goes for mechanical chronos, there aren't many 40-42mm models available. A 42mm mechanical GS chrono would also sell like crazy but it's not likely to happen.


I'd love a 40-42mm GS diver. A true Rolex killer, at least in my book. For that matter, I regret buying my SKX013 rather than a SBCM023, and I sometimes ponder picking up a used one anyway. I didn't at the time appreciate the utility of a HAQ for a tool watch of that sort. I really would like to see a new variant--with the same dimensions, of course.


----------



## hotmustardsauce

It's baffling isn't it. I don't want to turn to Rolex for my ~40mm sport watch but I might have to

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnR_classyStore

Already closed for pre order 

In position :
Gshock : gulfmaster
Seiko : ska289


----------



## William Ayin

for the people too lazy to click the link


----------



## huwp

Has anyone found an English language site for the standard solar tuna preorder?


----------



## onomato

man those tunas are perfect. where are people finding these preorders? how do we get some of that action in the US?


----------



## AnR_classyStore

You may want to google it and on the first page of google search you will fing plenty information about it... And yes, i believe some (other than sbdn029) will be available in usa... Thats what seiko targeting now right? Available in usa


In position :
Gshock : gulfmaster
Seiko : ska289


----------



## Rankiryu

SBDN029 will be released at Japan and USA.
YOSHIKAGE KAJIWARA -BLOG-?honeyee.com Web Magazine

JAPAN stock!!
????FREEMANS SPORTING CLUB JP×SEIKO?DIVERS WATCH - URBAN RESEARCH ONLINE STORE
USA?
Freemans Sporting Club â€" Freemans Sporting Club


----------



## AnR_classyStore

Rankiryu said:


> SBDN029 will be released at Japan and USA.
> YOSHIKAGE KAJIWARA -BLOG-?honeyee.com Web Magazine
> 
> JAPAN stock!!
> ????FREEMANS SPORTING CLUB JP×SEIKO?DIVERS WATCH - URBAN RESEARCH ONLINE STORE
> USA?
> Freemans Sporting Club â€" Freemans Sporting Club


The picture i took was from the japan side, and order already closed, so maybe, now time to wait and see from the usa side


----------



## yonsson

While the new solar tunas look like fun you can really see where they have cut down on quality to keep the price down. 200m = most likely not He-safe, cheap bracelet (I'm guessing no Diashield), not the new ceramic bezel inlay. I think it's a step down and a let down actually since SEIKO is trying to improve on the tunas, not go backwards. The tunas have always been professional divers tools so I'm a little disappointed.


----------



## Rankiryu

Reservation was resumed.


----------



## AnR_classyStore

yonsson said:


> While the new solar tunas look like fun you can really see where they have cut down on quality to keep the price down. 200m = most likely not He-safe, cheap bracelet (I'm guessing no Diashield), not the new ceramic bezel inlay. I think it's a step down and a let down actually since SEIKO is trying to improve on the tunas, not go backwards. The tunas have always been professional divers tools so I'm a little disappointed.


From the brand that do the collabs with seiko, more to fashion side... So i guess they try to pay a tribute to the famous seiko tuna and bring in into fashion world... 200m is enough for fashion people...

And a solar is one of seiko advanced tech... I love the kinetic, hope the solar work the same 

I will say yes to this, for a daily beater, why not

Just like the seiko x nano universe, diver design but 100m only


----------



## AnR_classyStore

Rankiryu said:


> Reservation was resumed.


Thank you for the news, im getting my friend to order it for me


----------



## huwp

yonsson said:


> While the new solar tunas look like fun you can really see where they have cut down on quality to keep the price down. 200m = most likely not He-safe, cheap bracelet (I'm guessing no Diashield), not the new ceramic bezel inlay. I think it's a step down and a let down actually since SEIKO is trying to improve on the tunas, not go backwards. The tunas have always been professional divers tools so I'm a little disappointed.


It's an everyday, SKX-level type of watch, which is fine by me. I can see it as more of a descendent of the Arnie (which was a 150m, non He-safe diver) than related to the professional diver Tunas.


----------



## AnR_classyStore

huwp said:


> It's an everyday, SKX-level type of watch, which is fine by me. I can see it as more of a descendent of the Arnie (which was a 150m, non He-safe diver) than related to the professional diver Tunas.


Yes, for everyday use... Any seiko with shroud always looks cool... Many dont dive but still it looks good


----------



## onomato

Thanks for the info, yeah its a bit hard not knowing Japanese, Google translate can only go so far...

I hope they do come stateside. There's finally a semi affordable tuna that isn't massive or mixed with monster elements 


Rankiryu said:


> SBDN029 will be released at Japan and USA.
> YOSHIKAGE KAJIWARA -BLOG-?honeyee.com Web Magazine
> 
> JAPAN stock!!
> ????FREEMANS SPORTING CLUB JP×SEIKO?DIVERS WATCH - URBAN RESEARCH ONLINE STORE
> USA?
> Freemans Sporting Club â€" Freemans Sporting Club


----------



## yonsson

huwp said:


> It's an everyday, SKX-level type of watch, which is fine by me. I can see it as more of a descendent of the Arnie (which was a 150m, non He-safe diver) than related to the professional diver Tunas.


We don't have to share opinions but I think it's pretty strange since SEIKO has marketed the tunas as being the best professional dive watches in their line up. These are not true tuna models imho. True tunas are at least 300m and HE-safe.


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> We don't have to share opinions but I think it's pretty strange since SEIKO has marketed the tunas as being the best professional dive watches in their line up. These are not true tuna models imho. True tunas are at least 300m and HE-safe.


Okay maybe it's not a true tuna but it is a round Seiko watch with a rotating bezel, 200m WR, nearly lugless design , and a shroud.

Since there are several of these watches that fit that profile but can't be considered true "tuna" maybe we should have a new name for that type of Watch series.

I vote for tilapia. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## huwp

yonsson said:


> True tunas are at least 300m and HE-safe.


Oh I agree a solar 300 or 1000m saturation spec tuna with all the trimmings (lugless, diashield Ti, Ceramics etc etc) would be awesome - but it's not as though Seiko has never made a 200m air diver with a shroud before - e.g. tuna monsters (e.g. SRP639) or frankentunas (e.g. SKZ255) or even kinetic tuna (e.g. SUN019); so a 200m watch with a shroud is not exactly without precedent. It's only the solar movement (edit edit - in a diver) with a shroud that is new.

Edit - although thinking about it I can see why Seiko might not be keen to put a solar movement in a watch truly designed for saturation diving - it might be seen as difficult to keep a solar charged if you were spending weeks underwater.


----------



## maxxevv

huwp said:


> It's only the solar movement with a shroud that is new.


That is not correct either. There is/was a shrouded solar chrono (albeit a Fieldmaster) actually. The SBDL021.


----------



## BDC

huwp said:


> Oh I agree a solar 300 or 1000m saturation spec tuna with all the trimmings (lugless, diashield Ti, Ceramics etc etc) would be awesome - but it's not as though Seiko has never made a 200m air diver with a shroud before - e.g. tuna monsters (e.g. SRP639) or frankentunas (e.g. SKZ255) or even kinetic tuna (e.g. SUN019); so a 200m watch with a shroud is not exactly without precedent. It's only the solar movement with a shroud that is new.
> 
> Edit - although thinking about it I can see why Seiko might not be keen to put a solar movement in a watch truly designed for saturation diving - it might be seen as difficult to keep a solar charged if you were spending weeks underwater.


Agree with all.... Those hypothetical 300, and 1000M solar Tunas would also be $900, and $1600 watches. At least. These are $400-ish, and I'm quite happy with what they are @ this price point.


----------



## William Ayin

yonsson said:


> While the new solar tunas look like fun you can really see where they have cut down on quality to keep the price down. 200m = most likely not He-safe, cheap bracelet (I'm guessing no Diashield), not the new ceramic bezel inlay. I think it's a step down and a let down actually since SEIKO is trying to improve on the tunas, not go backwards. The tunas have always been professional divers tools so I'm a little disappointed.


Offering a cheaper option for less wealthy individuals is not a step down imo. Did you want them to have better features than their $900 tuna and still price them so cheap? Let's just be glad they are doing something attractive and tasteful at an affordable price. If you plan on going helium diving below 200m and you are constantly scratching the bezel maybe it's not for you. A $70 strapcode oyster bracelet will fix the bracelet problem and it will still be affordable.


----------



## DCOmegafan

200m is enough for 99.99999 percent of us. He diving? Please. How many people really do that? And use mechanical watches? I don't. I guess I am too busy doing HaLo jumping. Lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter

yonsson said:


> We don't have to share opinions but I think it's pretty strange since SEIKO has marketed the tunas as being the best professional dive watches in their line up. These are not true tuna models imho. True tunas are at least 300m and HE-safe.


I think you're really over-analyzing this. How are these any different from the "Baby Tuna's" or "Monster Tuna's"? Those were also cheaper, no HE-proof, 200m depth rating, etc. Tuna is not even an official Seiko designation anyways, so saying that these are a step down and calling out their "strange" marketing seems silly. These aren't the first "tuna-inspired" watches that Seiko has made and they won't be the last. Would you even care if people weren't calling these Tuna's ?


----------



## BDC

I can't wait to post a pic of mine on the "official",,, uhhhhhmmmmm,, Tilapia thread!


----------



## kdharani

BDC said:


> I can't wait to post a pic of mine on the "official",,, uhhhhhmmmmm,, Tilapia thread!


Have you ordered yours already? If so, where did you order from?


----------



## noenmon

enyn90 said:


> really looking forward to seeing wrist shot of the sarx












Not my picture, not my watch either.


----------



## kdharani

Some new pics I found on Rakuten.


----------



## Chronopolis

Sigh, so nice... and then they had to ruin the dial with that dang date widow.... because they're.... SEIKO! o|



kdharani said:


> Some new pics I found on Rakuten.
> 
> View attachment 8147690


----------



## kdharani

Chronopolis said:


> Sigh, so nice... and then they had to ruin the dial with that dang date widow.... because they're.... SEIKO! o|


I don't mind the placement of the window. What I am trying to figure out is if I want the blue/gold or black/gold! haha o|


----------



## William Ayin

kdharani said:


> I don't mind the placement of the window. What I am trying to figure out is if I want the blue/gold or black/gold! haha o|


black and gold all day every day.


----------



## Rankiryu

PRESAGE SARK005




SBDN021
http://www.rakuten.ne.jp/gold/seiko3s/douga/sbdn021-v.htm
SBDN023
http://www.rakuten.ne.jp/gold/seiko3s/douga/sbdn023-v.htm
SBDN025
http://www.rakuten.ne.jp/gold/seiko3s/douga/sbdn025-v.htm
SBDN026
http://www.rakuten.ne.jp/gold/seiko3s/douga/sbdn026-v.htm
SBDN028
http://www.rakuten.ne.jp/gold/seiko3s/douga/sbdn028-v.htm


----------



## Pentameter

duh!


----------



## William Ayin

wow the sark 005 looks great!


----------



## smille76

Hi,

I managed to purchase a SBDN028 (golden solar tuna) via Rakuten marketplace.

This is kinda tricky to do but I can tell you what I did. I selected region "Japan" on top of the main page even if I'm located in Canada. This resulted on a lot of SBDN02X watches to appear when using the search function (none appeared if I left Canada as my region).

The known store Seiko3s (that I used before with success) had them all.

I added a SBDN028 to cart and proceeded to checkout normally (it asked me to login at some point). I managed to check out totally and received a confirmation after from Seiko3s.

48000 yen, will be released on 06/24. I would have waited a bit but since this is a limited edition, I think they will fly off the shelves once released.

Hope it helps,

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## huwp

smille76 said:


> Hope it helps


Awesome - classic black ordered. Thanks!


----------



## smille76

huwp said:


> Awesome - classic black ordered. Thanks!


Hi,

I debated between 4 of them, the 023, the 026, 025......I decided on the Golden Tuna because I'm too poor to get the real thing (or I would have to sell a few watches.....the wife preferred solution!).

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## marinemaster

Hollow end links in these divers hmmmm....better off buying on a strap.


----------



## sleeppygap

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I managed to purchase a SBDN028 (golden solar tuna) via Rakuten marketplace.
> 
> This is kinda tricky to do but I can tell you what I did. I selected region "Japan" on top of the main page even if I'm located in Canada. This resulted on a lot of SBDN02X watches to appear when using the search function (none appeared if I left Canada as my region).
> 
> The known store Seiko3s (that I used before with success) had them all.
> 
> I added a SBDN028 to cart and proceeded to checkout normally (it asked me to login at some point). I managed to check out totally and received a confirmation after from Seiko3s.
> 
> 48000 yen, will be released on 06/24. I would have waited a bit but since this is a limited edition, I think they will fly off the shelves once released.
> 
> Hope it helps,
> 
> S.
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


Hi, I did it your way and couldn't find the shop seiko3s just wondering if the other shops will ship overseas


----------



## smille76

Hi guys,

You may want to put the Solar Tuna purchases on hold for the moment. 

I just received a mail from Katsu (Higuchi). The price is 318$ USD shipping included. This is quite cheaper than the Seiko 3s price.

I'll try to cancel my Seiko3s order (did not even got the invoice so won't be complicated).

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeppygap

smille76 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> You may want to put the Solar Tuna purchases on hold for the moment.
> 
> I just received a mail from Katsu (Higuchi). The price is 318$ USD shipping included. This is quite cheaper than the Seiko 3s price.
> 
> I'll try to cancel my Seiko3s order (did not even got the invoice so won't be complicated).
> 
> S.
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


It's Katsura (higuchi) from rokuten as well?


----------



## smille76

sleeppygap said:


> It's Katsura (higuchi) from rokuten as well?


No.

He is a well known Japanese reseller. He is a Seiko AD from Oita, Japan.

He has a page where you request watches and he sends you a quote. The guy ships with drones, the watch magically appears on your doorstep a couple days later.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeppygap

smille76 said:


> No.
> 
> He is a well known Japanese reseller. He is a Seiko AD from Oita, Japan.
> 
> He has a page where you request watches and he sends you a quote. The guy ships with drones, the watch magically appears on your doorstep a couple days later.
> 
> S.
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


Thx for the info


----------



## kdharani

I just placed an order from katsu too for the sbdn028 (black and gold) which ended up coming to 348 usd shipped to canada. The sbdn021? (black and silver w/ rubber) and 23? (Pepsi) are prob 318 since they retail less.


----------



## dr_tyler




----------



## maxxevv

The SARX033 looks fabulous in that light !!!


----------



## hantms

SARW021
SARX033
SARX035

^ That.










( Minor gripe: why can't the black one be 033 and the white one 035, like in the SARB line.. Arghh...  )


----------



## nitchai

Just FYI Chino is asking 330 USD for the SBDN028, but he won't take preorders


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onomato

Shoot thanks for the updates guys, gotta get in on this! Still going back and forth between the 028 and the 026... Classic black and gold or modern blue and rose.... Hmmmm


----------



## burns78

dr_tyler said:


> View attachment 8152834
> 
> View attachment 8152842
> 
> View attachment 8152850


*brightz always brightz (SDGM001 / 003)*
*presage only presage*


----------



## AnR_classyStore

Manage to order 1 and now the waiting time till my friend come back from japan










In position :
Gshock : gulfmaster
Seiko : ska289


----------



## xzqt

AnR_classyStore said:


> Manage to order 1 and now the waiting time till my friend come back from japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In position :
> Gshock : gulfmaster
> Seiko : ska289


Thats really cool !
I am waiting for the local AD stock to arrive.


----------



## smille76

kdharani said:


> I just placed an order from katsu too for the sbdn028 (black and gold) which ended up coming to 348 usd shipped to canada. The sbdn021? (black and silver w/ rubber) and 23? (Pepsi) are prob 318 since they retail less.


Same here. He asked me for 30$ extra after a few hours since he made a mistake and I paid him promptly. Actually, it is quite impossible to get ripped of by these Japanese resellers.

Now the wait begins!

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## agentdaffy007

These new Solar Tuna, will they have the new lumibrite?

Do they have plastic or metal shroud?


----------



## William Ayin

i would say hard plastic shroud with the new lumibright.


----------



## AnR_classyStore

Wondering how good is the solar movement?


In position :
Gshock : gulfmaster
Seiko : ska289


----------



## BDC

AnR_classyStore said:


> Wondering how good is the solar movement?


I have a Seiko Solar SNE011 from 2001, still ticking like a champ. V145 movement, new models are V147.

I even tossed it in a drawer for a few months to test the reserve, was still ticking in one second increments afterwards. Not bad for a 15 year old solar movement.


----------



## Rtepregis

I found these photos on ebay - they look really nice IMHO. SARX033 and SARX035.
_Photo credits ebay seller japan-best-shop
_


----------



## sblantipodi

Rtepregis said:


> I found these photos on ebay - they look really nice IMHO. SARX033 and SARX035.
> _Photo credits ebay seller japan-best-shop
> _
> View attachment 8158458
> View attachment 8158466


I prefer the SARB033 to the SARX035 but I really like the blue hands on the SARX035


----------



## petr_cha

Is it a white dial ? When I compare to a date wheel I feel it is not a clean white...  kind of porcelain look...


----------



## kdharani

For the solar tunas, is it officially posted anywhere that the shroud is plastic or does it just look like one by the pics?


----------



## yonsson

Pentameter said:


> I think you're really over-analyzing this. How are these any different from the "Baby Tuna's" or "Monster Tuna's"? Those were also cheaper, no HE-proof, 200m depth rating, etc. Tuna is not even an official Seiko designation anyways, so saying that these are a step down and calling out their "strange" marketing seems silly. These aren't the first "tuna-inspired" watches that Seiko has made and they won't be the last. Would you even care if people weren't calling these Tuna's ?


Well, I don't call those models tunas. Tunas are at least 300m and He-safe due to the L-gasket. The new models don't use the innovations which made the tunas iconic, they look like tunas but they are not according to me. I stand by my verdict on these models. But hey, you all seem to like them so I guess it was a good decision to release them.

And be of course I share your opinion regarding WR. ISO 6425 and 100m WR is enough for me and what I'd do with the watch.


----------



## GregoryD

kdharani said:


> For the solar tunas, is it officially posted anywhere that the shroud is plastic or does it just look like one by the pics?


Given the price I think it's gotta be plastic. Ceramic would be rad, but much more expensive, I'm guessing.


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> Well, I don't call those models tunas. Tunas are at least 300m and He-safe due to the L-gasket. The new models don't use the innovations which made the tunas iconic, they look like tunas but they are not according to me. I stand by my verdict on these models. But hey, you all seem to like them so I guess it was a good decision to release them.
> 
> And be of course I share your opinion regarding WR. ISO 6425 and 100m WR is enough for me and what I'd do with the watch.


Will anyone join me in welcoming the new Seiko tilapia series?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DCOmegafan

William Ayin said:


> wow the sark 005 looks great!


Yes, but too thick.


----------



## huwp

valuewatchguy said:


> Will anyone join me in welcoming the new Seiko tilapia series?


To run with the 'canned' theme, maybe we should dub them 'salmon'...


----------



## Pentameter

yonsson said:


> Well, I don't call those models tunas.


But others do&#8230; and those are all similar in spec's to these new Solars. So if you can overlook those and not consider them REAL tuna's, surely you can do the same with these?


----------



## Ahriman4891

How about we just keep calling them "Baby Tunas"? We all know what it means - an affordable shrouded ISO-rated diver which looks like a Tuna but is not quite as hardcore.


----------



## AnR_classyStore

Simple...baby tuna... Looks the same but they are the small version (200m)


In position :
Gshock : gulfmaster
Seiko : ska289


----------



## BDC




----------



## AnR_classyStore

Yes, solar tuna can do as well... Giving them a tuna named with technology advance


In position :
Gshock : gulfmaster
Seiko : ska289


----------



## maxxevv

valuewatchguy said:


> Will anyone join me in welcoming the new Seiko tilapia series?


I've never come across Tilapia's in a can. Have you ?


----------



## artblakey

agentdaffy007 said:


> These new Solar Tuna, will they have the new lumibrite?


IMO, probably not. The official Seiko references about their new lumibrite formula (that I've seen), refer to specific models like the SBDX013, 14, 17 and SBEX001. Anything else is really just people guessing (and hoping).

There's no reason to believe that at this point, anything other than the new SBDX/EX models have it. Someone could pop them another email about these models to confirm it.



Marrin said:


> To ALL of you, who were interested, I emailed Seiko asking about the new lume and this is what I got as an answer:
> 
> 
> Our Ref. 33894
> 
> Dear Sir,
> 
> We acknowledged receiving your inquiry of luminous paint for our products.
> Firstly, please excuse us for any inconvenience caused by our delayed reply.
> 
> In reply to your inquiry, we would like to inform you that the materials of Lumibrite
> for SBDX013, 014, 017 using the new version. The hands and markers are coated with
> a new version of Seiko's Lumibrite, which glows for 60% longer than in the past.
> 
> On the other hand, the material of Lumibrite for SBDB005, SBDB008, SBDB009 and SUN019
> is not the new version.
> 
> We hope this answers your inquiry.
> 
> With best regards,
> CS Dept.
> SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION
> 
> So there you have it....


----------



## valuewatchguy

maxxevv said:


> I've never come across Tilapia's in a can. Have you ?


Chicken also comes in a can as well as dog food. Your point being?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxevv

It was called a 'Tuna Can' for a reason.


----------



## yonsson

artblakey said:


> IMO, probably not. The official Seiko references about their new lumibrite formula (that I've seen), refer to specific models like the SBDX013, 14, 17 and SBEX001. Anything else is really just people guessing (and hoping).
> 
> There's no reason to believe that at this point, anything other than the new SBDX/EX models have it. Someone could pop them another email about these models to confirm it.


Well, let's just call it an educated guess then that the models with the new hand style, new ceramic bezel and the new lume color like the SBBN037/039 has the new lume. The solar tunas have old style hands and bright white lume so my educated guess is it's the old lume.


----------



## joseph80

Pics from Facebook. 44.5 mm 4r37 mvt.
SSA285 SSA287 SSA289


----------



## Rankiryu

SBDN029 for USA $500
Freemans Sporting Club - FSC X SEIKO 1975 DIVE WATCH


----------



## jhanna1701

Rankiryu said:


> SBDN029 for USA $500
> Freemans Sporting Club â€" FSC X SEIKO 1975 DIVE WATCH


Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what is "LOWERCASE"? I know that there is a communication and design firm by that name here in Chicago...

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## jhanna1701

Rankiryu said:


> SBDN029 for USA $500
> Freemans Sporting Club - FSC X SEIKO 1975 DIVE WATCH


Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what is "LOWERCASE"? I know that there is a communication and design firm by that name here in Chicago...

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## BDC

jhanna1701 said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what is "LOWERCASE"? I know that there is a communication and design firm by that name here in Chicago...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jamie


https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/prospex/sea/diverscuba/lowercase/


----------



## excyclist

joseph80 said:


> Pics from Facebook. 44.5 mm 4r37 mvt.
> SSA285 SSA287 SSA289


These are super cool Joseph80, but I can't find mention of them anywhere else but WUS...links to anyone that has them for sale?


----------



## kit7

Seiko Sportura Kenetic Black Dial Black Leather Men's Watch SRG021 - Sportura - Seiko - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Haven't noticed the power indicator on the dial of kinetics before, does anyone have one?


----------



## v1triol

Do we know anything about the dimensions of SARX033/35 bracelet?
20mm tapering to 18mm?


----------



## maxxevv

kit7 said:


> Seiko Sportura Kenetic Black Dial Black Leather Men's Watch SRG021 - Sportura - Seiko - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> Haven't noticed the power indicator on the dial of kinetics before, does anyone have one?


Those are the 'Direct Drive' models that can be hand winded. Been around for quite a number of years already albeit only in higher end models much like the one you've linked here without the discount.


----------



## huwp

jhanna1701 said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what is "LOWERCASE"? I know that there is a communication and design firm by that name here in Chicago...


In this case it appears to be a design firm/designer based in Tokyo. http://lowercase-co-ltd.tumblr.com/

Doesn't immediately appear to be related to the companies also named lowercase in Chicago and Sydney but who knows.


----------



## nitchai

Sarx033 and 35 are now available at seiya:
SEIKO AUTOMATIC PRESAGE SARX035 - seiyajapan.com


----------



## nitchai

double post, sorry.


----------



## Resears

I think the sarx033/035 bracelet is the same as the sdgm001/003. 20mm tapering to 18 I believe.


----------



## Dopamina

joseph80 said:


> Pics from Facebook. 44.5 mm 4r37 mvt.
> SSA285 SSA287 SSA289
> View attachment 8165762
> 
> View attachment 8165770
> 
> View attachment 8165778


I love that one with green details. How much will they cost?


----------



## mi6_

smille76 said:


> No.
> 
> He is a well known Japanese reseller. He is a Seiko AD from Oita, Japan.
> 
> He has a page where you request watches and he sends you a quote. The guy ships with drones, the watch magically appears on your doorstep a couple days later.
> 
> S.
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


Are you able to post the link to his webpage? Thanks.


----------



## artblakey

mi6_ said:


> Are you able to post the link to his webpage? Thanks.


HIGUCHI-INC

It's the first link when you google "higuchi seiko".


----------



## alexcswong

Already order Sbdn026 with Higuchi. Very quick response. Now waiting.... It to release by end June. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchdelight

Is this the same model as the 'Snowflake' SBGA011 but with the red accent instead of the blue color?

View attachment 8017386
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dunelm

Watchdelight said:


> Is this the same model as the 'Snowflake' SBGA011 but with the red accent instead of the blue color?
> 
> View attachment 8017386


The bracelet is also different.


----------



## Domo

It's pretty different, as well as the bracelet, it's stainless steel instead of titanium, 39mm vs Snowflake 41mm, and it has stick markers instead of the trapezoidal ones. It's limited as well.


----------



## Dunelm

Domo said:


> 39mm vs Snowflake 41mm


More <40mm Spring Drives please Seiko!


----------



## mullaissak

alexcswong said:


> Already order Sbdn026 with Higuchi. Very quick response. Now waiting.... It to release by end June.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


wooow congrats i send Higuchi a mail after drooling thru the pics and also interested in the SBDN026 may i ask how much Higuchi San charged? and also did you had to pay all upfront???

looking forward


----------



## smille76

mullaissak said:


> wooow congrats i send Higuchi a mail after drooling thru the pics and also interested in the SBDN026 may i ask how much Higuchi San charged? and also did you had to pay all upfront???
> 
> looking forward


The 023 and the pepsi are 318$. The rest are 348$. Worldwide EMS shipping included.

The watch must be paid fully to reserve it.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## alexcswong

smille76 said:


> The 023 and the pepsi are 318$. The rest are 348$. Worldwide EMS shipping included.
> 
> The watch must be paid fully to reserve it.
> 
> S.
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


Thanks. I am considering about Sbdn029 too.

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchdelight

Domo said:


> It's pretty different, as well as the bracelet, it's stainless steel instead of titanium, 39mm vs Snowflake 41mm, and it has stick markers instead of the trapezoidal ones. It's limited as well.


Thanks for the clarification.

I have looked on the GS website but couldn't see it so I am assuming it is no longer available new. Can someone here please advise on what's the model number.

Much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Toshk

Watchdelight said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> I have looked on the GS website but couldn't see it so I am assuming it is no longer available new. Can someone here please advise on what's the model number.
> 
> Much appreciated. Thanks


SBGA129


----------



## AnR_classyStore

alexcswong said:


> Thanks. I am considering about Sbdn029 too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


I tried to order 029 and higuchi said cannot as 029 is a boutique release... So most probably he can only get the rest as it is not a boutiques release

029 was sold out in a day or two in the japan boutique store

And only 20 units available for US market through freeman sporting club (attached) price a bit step ;(

You can always wait for reseller to sell it online in ebay or other online shop


----------



## alexcswong

AnR_classyStore said:


> I tried to order 029 and higuchi said cannot as 029 is a boutique release... So most probably he can only get the rest as it is not a boutiques release
> 
> 029 was sold out in a day or two in the japan boutique store
> 
> And only 20 units available for US market through freeman sporting club (attached) price a bit step ;(
> 
> You can always wait for reseller to sell it online in ebay or other online shop


Thanks for info. Guess I need to wait for reseller. Seiko really know how to squeeze our wallet dry.... 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## mullaissak

alexcswong said:


> Thanks. I am considering about Sbdn029 too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


Thanks so there goes my new watch!!!
i can bite me i am so loooooooooooooooooooong looking to buy the Blumo and then always something else pops up(like ordered two Vratislavias ) and know probably this beauty 
HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP i am turning into an SEIKOFANBOY?


----------



## U_Devrim

Brightz have new models, if anybody else didn't notice.. Case design is what I always like. But, Roman numeral at 12 and Swarowski crystals at 3,6 and 9 positions?


----------



## georgey2009

Anyone else cannot see past page 143???


----------



## yonsson

U_Devrim said:


> Brightz have new models, if anybody else didn't notice.. Case design is what I always like. But, Roman numeral at 12 and Swarowski crystals at 3,6 and 9 positions?
> View attachment 8211602


I would probably already have bought the older version and could probably see myself buying this one as well if it wasn't for the 12 and the crystals.


----------



## U_Devrim

yonsson said:


> I would probably already have bought the older version and could probably see myself buying this one as well if it wasn't for the 12 and the crystals.


i hope soon they will release a decent model.. at other Brightz solar dual times also, they did the same, first funky models, later more decent models, with same case design.. let's see..


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

U_Devrim said:


> Brightz have new models, if anybody else didn't notice.. Case design is what I always like. But, Roman numeral at 12 and Swarowski crystals at 3,6 and 9 positions?


Eugh. Seiko jumps shark.


----------



## jupiter6

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Eugh. Seiko jumps shark.


First rule of business: Never overestimate the taste of the general public.

I bet there's a lot of people in the general who would think it's fantastic. I agree with you though.


----------



## atty.claude

Got me the new PVD Helmet reissue (well, that's what we're calling em for Now)

Black mesh was a no brainer. Arise Kylo Ren!! 
JPB





















Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin

georgey2009 said:


> Anyone else cannot see past page 143???


try switch to linear mode, when on hybrid/threaded I had problems also


----------



## DCOmegafan

joseph80 said:


> Pics from Facebook. 44.5 mm 4r37 mvt.
> SSA285 SSA287 SSA289
> View attachment 8165762
> 
> View attachment 8165770
> 
> View attachment 8165778


I love the designs, but these are too big!


----------



## mullaissak

atty.claude said:


> Got me the new PVD Helmet reissue (well, that's what we're calling em for Now)
> 
> Black mesh was a no brainer. Arise Kylo Ren!!
> JPB
> View attachment 8223122
> 
> View attachment 8223090
> View attachment 8223114
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Love the looks of the Watch very retro but i dont know i mean my personal two cent i never bonded with Mesh
dont ask me why i feel that there is something missing on a Meshbracelet!
but anyway as i said just my two cents enjoy it and wear it in good health


----------



## GirchyGirchy

DCOmegafan said:


> I love the designs, but these are too big!


Same here! They look great, but man are those things huge.


----------



## Gerard Jones

Duplicate post... deleted.


----------



## Gerard Jones

I can appreciate dive watches need to be 40mm+ for reasons of functionality. But for all other watches, 42mm seems to be a design boundary beyond which my brain sees them as looking slightly ridiculous. It's why I have never bought a spring drive Landmaster. Just too big for purpose - so I stick with my Citizen PMD56.

I recently bought a 7016 Monaco, and have found its size liberating. I have 7 and 3/4 inch wrists, and the Monaco's 37mm width looks just right.

I just hope at some point Seiko dumps the push toward 45mm in favour of refining designs in the 36 to 40mm range. Especially in terms of the thickness of their cases. Surely it's possible to keep dress and casual pieces under 10mm?


----------



## sprite1275

^^ funny because I refuse to look at anything under 42mm and I have puny 6.75 wrists.


----------



## Wildmans85

[


atty.claude said:


> Got me the new PVD Helmet reissue (well, that's what we're calling em for Now)]
> 
> Totally agree, definitely a re-imagined 6139 Helmet.


----------



## Toby.T

mullaissak said:


> Love the looks of the Watch very retro but i dont know i mean my personal two cent i never bonded with Mesh
> dont ask me why i feel that there is something missing on a Meshbracelet!
> but anyway as i said just my two cents enjoy it and wear it in good health


Nice one. Any idea what the lug to lug measurement is like?


----------



## jihn

I'd like to see pictures from the side. Maybe it appears not that big.


----------



## William Ayin

SBGA143
idk if this is new or not...


----------



## Atkinson

tna said:


> I intend to buy Presage SARW025. I've just received an offer to pre-order at very good price this August, 2016.
> It will be an amazing timepiece!


Excellent choice, it's a stunning watch. Do you mind sharing where you pre-ordered from? I really like the SPB035 from the same Seiko international Presage line up. I may pull the trigger if the price is right. I'm also considering the SARX033 that I'm hoping Chino will list at around $650 once released.


----------



## E52

Toby.T said:


> Nice one. Any idea what the lug to lug measurement is like?


i have read that is 47,5 mm


----------



## JP88socal

These are cool. Where do you get these?



atty.claude said:


> Got me the new PVD Helmet reissue (well, that's what we're calling em for Now)
> 
> Black mesh was a no brainer. Arise Kylo Ren!!
> JPB
> View attachment 8223122
> 
> View attachment 8223090
> View attachment 8223114
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

William Ayin said:


> SBGA143
> idk if this is new or not...
> \


WAKO JDM limited edition.... the hour markers and power dial pointer look almost silver in that shot.
In other photos I've seen they look a lot more gold and the contrast to the handset is a lot more apparent.
Amazing blue dial though.


----------



## tna

It is only applied for selected loyal customers.

This offer is from one of the famous Japanese online watch stores.



Atkinson said:


> Excellent choice, it's a stunning watch. Do you mind sharing where you pre-ordered from? I really like the SPB035 from the same Seiko international Presage line up. I may pull the trigger if the price is right. I'm also considering the SARX033 that I'm hoping Chino will list at around $650 once released.


----------



## brandon\

Gerard Jones said:


> I can appreciate dive watches need to be 40mm+ for reasons of functionality. But for all other watches, 42mm seems to be a design boundary beyond which my brain sees them as looking slightly ridiculous. It's why I have never bought a spring drive Landmaster. Just too big for purpose - so I stick with my Citizen PMD56.
> 
> I recently bought a 7016 Monaco, and have found its size liberating. I have 7 and 3/4 inch wrists, and the Monaco's 37mm width looks just right.
> 
> I just hope at some point Seiko dumps the push toward 45mm in favour of refining designs in the 36 to 40mm range. Especially in terms of the thickness of their cases. Surely it's possible to keep dress and casual pieces under 10mm?


That's why I was all over the Timex X Red Wing like flies on sh-- when I saw they offered it in 38mm.


----------



## Surfinstead

I have a question for the seiko dive gurus. I'm in the market for a new srp77 and noticed some have a Roman numeral day wheel. I've seen Arabic and Spanish for sale but not the ones with roman. Any idea what market these were made for and where to get one? Thanks in advance.

-Surfinstead


----------



## singleben13

these is unique and great.


----------



## kartadmin

gr8 fan of the pvd re-issue


----------



## JRMARTINS

Surfinstead said:


> I have a question for the seiko dive gurus. I'm in the market for a new srp77 and noticed some have a Roman numeral day wheel. I've seen Arabic and Spanish for sale but not the ones with roman. Any idea what market these were made for and where to get one? Thanks in advance.
> 
> -Surfinstead


I got my SRP775 from ho chuan in Malaysia with Roman numerals.


----------



## Domo

There are quite a few new Galantes, now featuring a lot more of the 8L movement.


----------



## Seppia

They would have to pay me big money to wear those Galantes


----------



## riposte

Galante gent GALANTE [????????????]
Galante ladies GALANTE [????????????]


----------



## William Ayin

Domo said:


> There are quite a few new Galantes, now featuring a lot more of the 8L movement.
> 
> View attachment 8318090
> 
> 
> View attachment 8318098
> 
> 
> View attachment 8318106


ew


----------



## yonsson

Neve forget to post a warning before posting pictures of a Galante.


----------



## yonsson

What's this? SLA015, 2016, LE (200). 
Seiko Divers Prospex Marine Master Professional 300m Limited Edition "MM300" SLA015 Uhr beim offiziellen Seiko Händler kaufen - uhrenlounge.de


----------



## petr_cha

The same remark here.. SLA015

https://www.unger-schmuck.com/seiko-news-basel-world-2016/


----------



## riposte

Edit: ups, late by 2 minutes

Translate by google. Bold text is edited by me
https://www.unger-schmuck.com/seiko-news-basel-world-2016/

60 years Seiko watches

In the field of automatic watches again there are many great new features of the watch maker Seiko, which is celebrating its 60th anniversary for Herstelung automatic watch this year 2016th 
In the launched by Seiko Limited Edition Models of the "60 years of Seiko watches" anniversary watch collection must of course the legendary and not known in watches among collectors Seiko Marine Master missing. the diver watches model called Seiko SLA015 Marine Master Professional, known watch lover circles under the term Seiko MM300. This Seiko diver model SLA015 from Prospex collection will be launched strictly limited. in Europe is only 200 pcs. give the legendary Seiko Divers watch. In addition to the Seiko SLA015 with automatic movement, there will be a limitietes Marinemaster model SSF001 solar powered inclusive GPS technology. From this SSF001 with the caliber 8X53 are only a total of 1500 pieces worldwide. built. According to the principle first in first out, we will pass on this rare and handpicked pieces of Japanese art of watchmaking to our customers. Since we possibly here. a greater demand on the limited MM300 expect, please as soon as possible to make a pre-order and us in this run-up to contact.


----------



## petr_cha

I do not understand that... very special Japanese model remade as a very strict limited edition only for ... Europe !? ... to commemorate 60 years of Seiko divers... strange...


----------



## AnR_classyStore

No update?

Let me update with something

Live picture of my sbdn029, still in japan though










In position :
Gshock : gulfmaster
Seiko : sbdc005, 5y23-6060


----------



## marinemaster

That X under Seiko is a horrible idea. Rolex and Tudor with their writing a novel on the dial is not much better. What is wrong with these companies.....? who approves a design like this ? some public relation major that thinks is hip to put an X on the dial ? Gen X ? I bet someone that has no clue about the deep roots of the Seiko divers......and what NO 7C43 movement ? and the hands look totally out of place on this small Tuna or whatever design they tried to come up with. As far as I am concerned there is nothing SEIKO about this dive watch, just a collection of parts.


----------



## William Ayin

marinemaster said:


> That X under Seiko is a horrible idea. Rolex and Tudor with their writing a novel on the dial is not much better. What is wrong with these companies.....? who approves a design like this ? some public relation major that thinks is hip to put an X on the dial ? Gen X ? I bet someone that has no clue about the deep roots of the Seiko divers......and what NO 7C43 movement ? and the hands look totally out of place on this small Tuna or whatever design they tried to come up with. As far as I am concerned there is nothing SEIKO about this dive watch, just a collection of parts.


The X signifies "prospex". I think you are over analyzing the design and are being overly critical because you personally dislike it. No one other than a wis is going to even notice the dial or care for that matter. I disagree with you when you say "there is nothing seiko about this watch", if anything, there is nothing not seiko about the watch.


----------



## AnR_classyStore

marinemaster said:


> That X under Seiko is a horrible idea. Rolex and Tudor with their writing a novel on the dial is not much better. What is wrong with these companies.....? who approves a design like this ? some public relation major that thinks is hip to put an X on the dial ? Gen X ? I bet someone that has no clue about the deep roots of the Seiko divers......and what NO 7C43 movement ? and the hands look totally out of place on this small Tuna or whatever design they tried to come up with. As far as I am concerned there is nothing SEIKO about this dive watch, just a collection of parts.


You get it wrong, this is more for fashion line, at least for me... Get the looks at a decent price and still rated 200m... Its a good deal for some of us...

I do agree about the X, i did hated it in the first place... But now? Seems ok for me from time to time...

And seiko is like those japanese car, they have all the series in every car market level... From the cheapest to the expensive... So they will have tuna look alike again and again from every series level they had...

Im happy to add this to my collection, real tuna in the future (but i tend to flip tuna design, im not sure why)

In position :
Gshock : gulfmaster
Seiko : sbdc005, 5y23-6060


----------



## Spring-Diver

This will be mine!!!!



and one of these too :-d



Spring Drive GMT Transocean



Auto Chronograph



Killer blue dial :-!



All photos courteous of Timeless Luxury Watches
Cheers
Shannon


----------



## AnR_classyStore

2 of padi seiko is a must have


In position :
Gshock : gulfmaster
Seiko : sbdc005, 5y23-6060


----------



## kokmeng

AnR_classyStore said:


> No update?
> 
> Let me update with something
> 
> Live picture of my sbdn029, still in japan though
> 
> In position :
> Gshock : gulfmaster
> Seiko : sbdc005, 5y23-6060


Tempted to get SBDN029. What's the price like? Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnR_classyStore

kokmeng said:


> Tempted to get SBDN029. What's the price like? Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw one in yahoo japan for 80000yen with buy it now 115000yen

In position :
Gshock : gulfmaster
Seiko : sbdc005, 5y23-6060


----------



## kokmeng

AnR_classyStore said:


> I saw one in yahoo japan for 80000yen with buy it now 115000yen
> 
> In position :
> Gshock : gulfmaster
> Seiko : sbdc005, 5y23-6060


Thanks mate. Too bad all in Japanese. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marinemaster

X is a marketing gimmick by Seiko to sell their watches. It does not belong on a Seiko dive watch. It goes to show the lack of knowledge of the marketing/designer of their 40 plus years of diver rich history.


----------



## Gerard Jones

Spring-Diver said:


> This will be mine!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> and one of these too :-d
> 
> 
> 
> Spring Drive GMT Transocean
> 
> 
> 
> Auto Chronograph
> 
> 
> 
> Killer blue dial :-!
> 
> 
> 
> All photos courteous of Timeless Luxury Watches
> Cheers
> Shannon


Big, huge, big, massive, massive. I just can't bond with watches above 45mm. I don't have small wrists, but with case sizes beyond 44mm it feels like I have an old alarm clock strapped to my arm. I guess I'm just too old for these new fangled watches.


----------



## Seppia

The funny thing is that now ladies watches are almost the perfect men size. 
See the new solar divers, where the boys version is 44mm and the ladies' 39

Except for maybe the turtle, all the above wrist shots look ridiculous


----------



## yonsson

Gerard Jones said:


> Big, huge, big, massive, massive. I just can't bond with watches above 45mm. I don't have small wrists, but with case sizes beyond 44mm it feels like I have an old alarm clock strapped to my arm. I guess I'm just too old for these new fangled watches.


They are not huge, that wrist is tiny.


----------



## William Ayin

yonsson said:


> They are not huge, that wrist is tiny.


I think its a combination of both.


----------



## Memento Vivere

42mm is such a great sweet spot, size wise. I don't understand why everything is either 44+ or ~39. 

Still waiting on my upscale Prospex 42mm automatic 300m diver with nothing less than an 8l35. I love my MM300 to death, but I'll never wear it in a dressy manner like my Sub because it's a freaking tank. 

All I want is a dressy, realistically sized upscale diver from them. The Transocean could have been it (I actually really dig the look), but it's too damn big.


----------



## Seppia

Memento Vivere said:


> 42mm is such a great sweet spot, size wise. I don't understand why everything is either 44+ or ~39.
> 
> Still waiting on my upscale Prospex 42mm automatic 300m diver with nothing less than an 8l35. I love my MM300 to death, but I'll never wear it in a dressy manner like my Sub because it's a freaking tank.
> 
> All I want is a dressy, realistically sized upscale diver from them. The Transocean could have been it (I actually really dig the look), but it's too damn big.


Personally my sweet spot for divers is 40mm and 37-39 for non divers, but yes, that's exactly my thoughts too.

Funny thing is Japanese people are not exactly known to be huge on average, so it's weird that all their modern divers are at least 43mm.


----------



## marinemaster

The new solar diver SBDN015 may be ok at 39mm especially with the white bezel it may look bigger, but one has to get past the $500 it cost. Hopefully they won't sell well and they will be discounted


----------



## Robotaz

kokmeng said:


> Thanks mate. Too bad all in Japanese.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Open in Google Chrome and you can translate. I don't know what I'd do without it. I'm on German and Asian watch forums all the time and would be lost.


----------



## William Ayin

photo credit to sidamanda


----------



## kdharani

Thanks for sharing. Initial shots are looking good. Can't wait to see a review.


----------



## yonsson

Seppia said:


> Personally my sweet spot for divers is 40mm and 37-39 for non divers, but yes, that's exactly my thoughts too.
> 
> Funny thing is Japanese people are not exactly known to be huge on average, so it's weird that all their modern divers are at least 43mm.


Legibility, that's why.


----------



## Seppia

I don't think that's the case. 
More a fashion thing


----------



## DeepEye

Definitely fashion.


----------



## dberg

AnR_classyStore said:


> No update?
> 
> Let me update with something
> 
> Live picture of my sbdn029, still in japan though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In position :
> Gshock : gulfmaster
> Seiko : sbdc005, 5y23-6060


I take your message to mean that it is in transit. Looks awesome. PLEASE post pics once it arrives. I couldn't get my hands on one. Damn it! I'm strongly considering a SBDN023. Thoughts on the SBDN023 vs the SBDN026 (blue dial gold accents) and the SBDN028 (black dial gold accents).


----------



## dberg

William Ayin said:


> photo credit to sidamanda
> View attachment 8419946
> 
> 
> View attachment 8420130


Just beautiful. Only hoping that the other models, ie. the SBDN023, are just as nice. Can we see more photos? I'm particularly interested in the shroud. Is it a synthetic? Also, is the strap the same as or as comfortable as the strap on the SBBN035?


----------



## banderor

dberg said:


> Just beautiful. Only hoping that the other models, ie. the SBDN023, are just as nice. Can we see more photos? I'm particularly interested in the shroud. Is it a synthetic? Also, is the strap the same as or as comfortable as the strap on the SBBN035?


A Rakuten seller posted some good photos of SBDN023 (and other variations) today. Says watch available for sale June 24. If you search by model number on Google Images you'll find more pics.


----------



## ZENSKX781

Anyone else order the SBDN029 from the Freemans in NYC? Only asking because I have not received any shipping updates and it was to be realeased on the 10th. Was hoping it shipped Friday.......but maybe it will ship today. Every post needs a pic (sellers pic from the Freemans website).








Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## kdharani

Some new shots up from a website called Ring of Colour who did an interview and article on these watches.


----------



## dberg

kdharani said:


> Some new shots up from a website called Ring of Colour who did an interview and article on these watches.
> 
> View attachment 8430130
> View attachment 8430146
> View attachment 8430162


Need more pics! What do the experts think -- the black with gold accents or the black and stainless steel?


----------



## William Ayin

Idk if this is new or not


----------



## dberg

ZENSKX781 said:


> Anyone else order the SBDN029 from the Freemans in NYC? Only asking because I have not received any shipping updates and it was to be realeased on the 10th. Was hoping it shipped Friday.......but maybe it will ship today. Every post needs a pic (sellers pic from the Freemans website).
> View attachment 8428930
> 
> 
> Sent via tin can and a string


Please post pics if you get an SBDN029.


----------



## William Ayin

first wrist shot?






(not my photo)


----------



## AnR_classyStore

William Ayin said:


> first wrist shot?
> View attachment 8434578
> (not my photo)


Liking it very much!!!

In position :
Gshock : gulfmaster
Seiko : sbdc005, 5y23-6060


----------



## Steppy

William Ayin said:


> Idk if this is new or not
> View attachment 8432698


Is this new/real? What model is this? Looks great, never seen it before


----------



## hotmustardsauce

William Ayin said:


> Idk if this is new or not
> View attachment 8432698


Looks amazing if not for the white date wheel

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

I wonder what it's commemorating? The 34th anniversary of the Motomachi Tokeiten (Hyogo store) since they re-did the wallpaper in their basement? Limited run of 21 and a half pieces? ;-)


----------



## bender

William Ayin said:


> first wrist shot?
> View attachment 8434578
> (not my photo)


I just came back from Tokyo and almost bought this watch. Even went to the Freemans Sporting Club store after it was closed just to scout it. However, I realized I liked the other variants of this watch which are not yet available so passed on it. However, bought two other Seikos.


----------



## William Ayin

Steppy said:


> Is this new/real? What model is this? Looks great, never seen it before


Yes it is very real however the only detail revealed about it so far are the words "limited edition"


----------



## v1triol

William Ayin said:


> Idk if this is new or not


Looks great. Where did you manage to find this photo? I used google but without any luck. Idk the reference.
Best what I've found is this piece, member qtip.416 posted it in GS thread (pic borrowed)


----------



## phoenix844884

v1triol said:


> Looks great. Where did you manage to find this photo? I used google but without any luck. Idk the reference.
> Best what I've found is this piece, member qtip.416 posted it in GS thread (pic borrowed)


Wow! What model is this?


----------



## kdharani

dberg said:


> Need more pics! What do the experts think -- the black with gold accents or the black and stainless steel?


Black and gold for me! Reminds me of the old school gold tuna.


----------



## Steppy

phoenix844884 said:


> Wow! What model is this?


SBGA081


----------



## Robotaz

v1triol said:


> Looks great. Where did you manage to find this photo? I used google but without any luck. Idk the reference.
> Best what I've found is this piece, member qtip.416 posted it in GS thread (pic borrowed)


Those don't look like the same watches.


----------



## Steppy

Robotaz said:


> Those don't look like the same watches.


No definitely not the same model. Different dial, different hands and crown guards


----------



## Robotaz

Steppy said:


> No definitely not the same model. Different dial, different hands and crown guards


The one with the brushed dial is beautiful. The other looks plasticky.


----------



## smille76

kdharani said:


> Black and gold for me! Reminds me of the old school gold tuna.
> 
> View attachment 8441434
> View attachment 8441442


+1. Mine is already paid for and waiting for Higuchi to ship it to me when he gets them.

I tried multiple watches with gold on them, so far only Seiko divers with gold touches have stayed in the rotation (SRP231 and SKZ330). They are just a bit classier than regular dive watches without any excess bling.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin

Robotaz said:


> The one with the brushed dial is beautiful. The other looks plasticky.


I disagree, i think it will looks like the SBGJ013 which has an aquatera esk dial.


----------



## Robotaz

William Ayin said:


> I disagree, i think it will looks like the SBGJ013 which has an aquatera esk dial.
> View attachment 8442082


Right, plasticky.

No offense, but the AT looks cheap because of the dial IMO. Classic otherwise. I'd rather see a cheap printed paper dial than plastic.

Back on topic...


----------



## Domo

The three larger 9F GSes from those catalogue scans have snuck their way onto the website

ƒOƒ‰ƒ"ƒhƒZƒCƒR�[ - ƒZƒCƒR�[ƒEƒIƒbƒ`Š"Ž®‰ïŽÐ

ƒOƒ‰ƒ"ƒhƒZƒCƒR�[ - ƒZƒCƒR�[ƒEƒIƒbƒ`Š"Ž®‰ïŽÐ

ƒOƒ‰ƒ"ƒhƒZƒCƒR�[ - ƒZƒCƒR�[ƒEƒIƒbƒ`Š"Ž®‰ïŽÐ


----------



## Marrin

smille76 said:


> +1. Mine is already paid for and waiting for Higuchi to ship it to me when he gets them.
> 
> I tried multiple watches with gold on them, so far only Seiko divers with gold touches have stayed in the rotation (SRP231 and SKZ330). They are just a bit classier than regular dive watches without any excess bling.
> 
> S.
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


+1

i just payed for mine today as well, it was the gold that made me purchase, it is the closest to the golden tuna of the past which I still find to be the best looking tuna of all the variants!!
Since I havent bought anything in a while, I forgot how addictive this feeling of waiting for the package is!! I hope I keep my cool, and this stays the only watch bought this year!!

here another picture that somewhat shows the depth of the dial and I like that the chapter ring is more vertical than horizontal (one of the things that bothers me about the new turtle vs the old turtle)


----------



## Marrin

dberg said:


> Need more pics! What do the experts think -- the black with gold accents or the black and stainless steel?


black with gold as posted above!!!


----------



## mullaissak

dberg said:


> Need more pics! What do the experts think -- the black with gold accents or the black and stainless steel?


ordered from Higuchi San SDBN026 i love colour combo and i also have a bracelet for it to put from Strapcode:



























(pics borrowed from the Web Strapcode.com)
another 87$ but looks great and massive! what do you guys think????


----------



## alexcswong

mullaissak said:


> ordered from Higuchi San SDBN026 i love colour combo and i also have a bracelet for it to put from Strapcode:
> View attachment 8448146
> 
> View attachment 8448154
> 
> View attachment 8448162
> 
> View attachment 8448170
> (pics borrowed from the Web Strapcode.com)
> another 87$ but looks great and massive! what do you guys think????


Nice! What is the Lug size of this watch?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76

alexcswong said:


> Nice! What is the Lug size of this watch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


22mm

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## alexcswong

smille76 said:


> 22mm
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


Thanks man! I tried Google but couldn't find any info. Must find nice black bracelet to match!

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rankiryu

TRANSOCEAN Chronograph
SBEC001 \320,000








SBEC002 \320,000








SBEC003 Limited \320,000








SBDC047 Limited \130,000


----------



## Seppia

My god do these look horrible


----------



## dinexus

Rankiryu said:


> SBDC047 Limited \130,000
> View attachment 8468354


Looks like they're cribbing on that Aquis with the blue dial a bit here, but I ain't mad. Looks real nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Naf

Domo said:


> The three larger 9F GSes from those catalogue scans have snuck their way onto the website
> 
> ƒOƒ‰ƒ"ƒhƒZƒCƒR�[ - ƒZƒCƒR�[ƒEƒIƒbƒ`Š"Ž®‰ïŽÐ
> 
> ƒOƒ‰ƒ"ƒhƒZƒCƒR�[ - ƒZƒCƒR�[ƒEƒIƒbƒ`Š"Ž®‰ïŽÐ
> 
> ƒOƒ‰ƒ"ƒhƒZƒCƒR�[ - ƒZƒCƒR�[ƒEƒIƒbƒ`Š"Ž®‰ïŽÐ


What the hell! I never thought they'd do it...tears of joy...


----------



## thorien

One more here for the SBDN028, loving that black and gold, order placed! Can't wait


----------



## Rankiryu

CREDOR GTWE879 2,500,000yen 20 Limited


----------



## kdharani

Rankiryu said:


> CREDOR GTWE879 2,500,000yen 20 Limited
> View attachment 8519170


Breathtaking! Any more details? Is that hand painted or some other sort of medium?


----------



## v2block

Black turtles are mine 😀👍😀👍


----------



## shelfcompact

Marrin said:


> +1
> 
> i just payed for mine today as well, it was the gold that made me purchase, it is the closest to the golden tuna of the past which I still find to be the best looking tuna of all the variants!!
> Since I havent bought anything in a while, I forgot how addictive this feeling of waiting for the package is!! I hope I keep my cool, and this stays the only watch bought this year!!
> 
> here another picture that somewhat shows the depth of the dial and I like that the chapter ring is more vertical than horizontal (one of the things that bothers me about the new turtle vs the old turtle)
> 
> View attachment 8448074


----------



## Marrin

shelfcompact said:


> Marrin said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> i just payed for mine today as well, it was the gold that made me purchase, it is the closest to the golden tuna of the past which I still find to be the best looking tuna of all the variants!!
> Since I havent bought anything in a while, I forgot how addictive this feeling of waiting for the package is!! I hope I keep my cool, and this stays the only watch bought this year!!
> 
> here another picture that somewhat shows the depth of the dial and I like that the chapter ring is more vertical than horizontal (one of the things that bothers me about the new turtle vs the old turtle)
> 
> 8448074
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, I really want this guy.
> Love the golden tuna look, and the size will satisfy my craving for the rare mini-Tuna I've been after.
> 
> They also have this model with a blue dial, but it looks like too much (black, gold and blue). I'd like to see real life pictures of it though.
Click to expand...

I have looked at all the models and the SBDN028 is to me the perfect one.

The black and Pepsi are too generic in a way, they look too much like an ordinary skx with a shroud.
The blue with gold is ok, but like you said it seems like too much going on.
And the Freeman model is too much black plus it has fake patina and to me that trend has gone a bit out of control and I personally don't like it.

It's good there are so many variations for everyone's taste but my reasoning lead me to the black and gold.

Also the number one thing that I love about them is the size


----------



## Rankiryu

kdharani said:


> Breathtaking! Any more details? Is that hand painted or some other sort of medium?


Case: white gold and 49 diamonds
Dial: White-lip oyster and 4 diamonds and Pâte de verre (Paste of Glass Technique)


----------



## yourturn.id

Spring-Diver said:


> This will be mine!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> and one of these too :-d
> 
> Spring Drive GMT Transocean
> 
> 
> 
> Auto Chronograph
> 
> 
> 
> Killer blue dial :-!
> 
> All photos courteous of Timeless Luxury Watches
> Cheers
> Shannon


Those will be a best choice...
Any info when it will be released?

Thanks,


----------



## ScholarsInk

Marrin said:


> +1
> 
> i just payed for mine today as well, it was the gold that made me purchase, it is the closest to the golden tuna of the past which I still find to be the best looking tuna of all the variants!!
> Since I havent bought anything in a while, I forgot how addictive this feeling of waiting for the package is!! I hope I keep my cool, and this stays the only watch bought this year!!
> 
> here another picture that somewhat shows the depth of the dial and I like that the chapter ring is more vertical than horizontal (one of the things that bothers me about the new turtle vs the old turtle)
> 
> View attachment 8448074


Hmm. I love the Bond-era gold Tuna as well, but given that enough details are pretty strongly different (the dial and markers, for instance) I'm tempted to go right for the blue and gold. I do love this black and gold one, though!


----------



## riposte

??????×????????????????????????????? | Fashionsnap.com
2nd collaboration with nano universe
My favorite is 1st and 4th image. Drooling... 
The price is between 28,000 - 33,000 JPY. launching date July 22


----------



## Acurry

yourturn.id said:


> Those will be a best choice...
> Any info when it will be released?
> 
> Thanks,


I heard August but don't know the validity of that date.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ananta

riposte said:


> ??????×????????????????????????????? | Fashionsnap.com
> 2nd collaboration with nano universe
> My favorite is 1st and 4th image. Drooling...
> The price is between 28,000 - 33,000 JPY. launching date July 22
> 
> View attachment 8541762


Really love this one. Wonder what the size is like.


----------



## Seppia

If it's in line with the trend of seiko's latest offerings, probably somewhere around 97mm


----------



## BDC

Seppia said:


> If it's in line with the trend of seiko's latest offerings, probably somewhere around 97mm


Little of this, and they'll fit just fine.....


----------



## Rankiryu

Grand Seiko AWA INDIGO 50 Limited 356,400yen
June 29 release


----------



## kdharani

Rankiryu said:


> Grand Seiko AWA INDIGO 50 Limited 356,400yen
> June 29 release
> View attachment 8544066
> 
> 
> View attachment 8544074


You are always showing us the newest and best coming straight from Japan, Rankiryu! How do you do it?

Is there a story behind this new Grand Seiko Indigo limited edition?


----------



## William Ayin

Rankiryu said:


> Grand Seiko AWA INDIGO 50 Limited 356,400yen
> June 29 release
> View attachment 8544066
> 
> 
> View attachment 8544074


wow that is beautiful, is it a Royal Oak-esk dial?


----------



## Rankiryu

kdharani said:


> You are always showing us the newest and best coming straight from Japan, Rankiryu! How do you do it?
> Is there a story behind this new Grand Seiko Indigo limited edition?





William Ayin said:


> wow that is beautiful, is it a Royal Oak-esk dial?


This is Ikeda watches store limited model.
Second hand is gold color.
guilloche dial.


----------



## Seppia

I love blue dials and this one is no exception. 
I prefer the more classic look of the sbgx065 case though


----------



## huwp

Ananta said:


> Really love this one. Wonder what the size is like.


Looks as though they might share a case with the SRP70X models, if this is correct it would be 42mm.


----------



## philip_

I cannot wait to see this in person. Royal-Oak-esque indeed. With the relatively low price and no "Automatic" on the dial, it is safe to assume it is quartz, is it not?


----------



## Horoticus

philip_ said:


> I cannot wait to see this in person. Royal-Oak-esque indeed. With the relatively low price and no "Automatic" on the dial, it is safe to assume it is quartz, is it not?


Likewise! From what I can tell, it is a quartz movement.


----------



## horolicious

huwp said:


> Looks as though they might share a case with the SRP70X models, if this is correct it would be 42mm.


In my opinion it is like sbgr069,


----------



## yonsson

yourturn.id said:


> Those will be a best choice...
> Any info when it will be released?
> 
> Thanks,


August.


----------



## kdharani

My sbdn028 is on the way! Hopefully it will arrive in the next few days. I will be sure to post pics and a review. Can't wait to see it in the flesh!


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Rankiryu said:


> Grand Seiko AWA INDIGO 50 Limited 356,400yen
> June 29 release
> View attachment 8544066
> 
> 
> View attachment 8544074


Looks stunning. Would love to see more close ups

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC

kdharani said:


> My sbdn028 is on the way! Hopefully it will arrive in the next few days. I will be sure to post pics and a review. Can't wait to see it in the flesh!


My 025 is at my po box, will be able to pickup tomorrow AM. Tap, tap, tap.....


----------



## kdharani

Awesome news! Please share your pics and thoughts when you get it. Can't wait to see the Pepsi flavour!


----------



## P415B

My SBDN023 cleared customs. Should be here tomorrow. Glad I got for $328 from Higuchi. Have you seen the prices on the bay...$580+.


----------



## shelfcompact

P415B said:


> My SBDN023 cleared customs. Should be here tomorrow. Glad I got for $328 from Higuchi. Have you seen the prices on the bay...$580+.


Wow, can I still get that kind of price?
I found the one I wanted on Rakuten but it's $475 (which is about MSRP anyway).


----------



## BDC

025 arrived....


















Next to my 017...


----------



## JRMARTINS

BDC said:


> 025 arrived....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to my 017...


Looks great, how does it feel on the wrist? Is the shroud plastic?


----------



## brandon\

riposte said:


>


Um&#8230;


----------



## BDC

JRMARTINS said:


> Looks great, how does it feel on the wrist? Is the shroud plastic?


Yes, some kind of hard plastic. Wear very similar to a 300M tuna imo, thinner, lighter though...


----------



## alexcswong

My latest Sbdn026 from Higuchi. 
Very quick delivery, nicely packed & great services. 
Even included a greeting card.


















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## P415B

SBDN023 checking in.


----------



## yankeexpress

Seiko Presage article:

Seiko Makes Mechanical-Watch Waves with New Presage Collection › WatchTime - USA's No.1 Watch Magazine


----------



## lethaltoes

Rankiryu said:


> This is Ikeda watches store limited model.
> Second hand is gold color.
> guilloche dial.


Some help please Rankiryu! Do you have any information on this piece? Cheers!

(pic taken off the Web)










Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin

lethaltoes said:


> Some help please Rankiryu! Do you have any information on this piece? Cheers!
> 
> (pic taken off the Web)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


Isnt that the SBGA053 Yokohama Takashimaya limited edition from like 6 years ago....


----------



## lethaltoes

William Ayin said:


> Isnt that the SBGA053 Yokohama Takashimaya limited edition from like 6 years ago....


Thank you William. Cheers!

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## hotmustardsauce

New brown/red GS HAQ. Limited Edition of 500

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/gs/collection/detail.php?pid=SBGV027


----------



## MLJinAK

hotmustardsauce said:


> New brown GS HAQ. Limited Edition of 500
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/gs/collection/detail.php?pid=SBGV027
> 
> View attachment 8613834


This would be extremely interesting to see in other lights.

I wouldn't think the red would be so "red" all the time.

-MLJinAK.


----------



## timetellinnoob

MLJinAK said:


> This would be extremely interesting to see in other lights.
> 
> I wouldn't think the red would be so "red" all the time.
> 
> -MLJinAK.


i'm assuming live pics of this watch would be astounding....


----------



## Seppia

Seiko marketing people should be hanged. 
I'm sure this will look amazing but the render makes it look akin to a $30 Chinese watch from Canal street
I'm just afraid the hour markers and hands are gold


----------



## banderor

hotmustardsauce said:


> New brown/red GS HAQ. Limited Edition of 500
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/gs/collection/detail.php?pid=SBGV027
> 
> View attachment 8613834


This upcoming Grand Seiko Limited Edition release in red and gold surprised me and I really like it. Great colors, and only 500 will be in existence in the world. I see it has a 40mm case and weighs 144g on the bracelet. My SBGX063 is perfect at 37mm and 134g, but I've been enjoying the size and weight of my larger 44mm Seiko diver's watches on their heavy stock bracelets lately. Now that it's summer in short sleeves. The movement in the LE is the newer 9F82, while mine is powered by 9F62 movement.

Here's my 063.


----------



## alexcswong

Seppia said:


> Seiko marketing people should be hanged.
> I'm sure this will look amazing but the render makes it look akin to a $30 Chinese watch from Canal street
> I'm just afraid the hour markers and hands are gold


I seconded that, their marketing people are living at the age of 80~90s technology... I guess what would the seiko watch designer have to say? Maybe curse all time on marketing guys... LOL

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanwilder

Obviously the invest more in watchmaking than marketing 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Seppia said:


> Seiko marketing people should be hanged.
> I'm sure this will look amazing but the render makes it look akin to a $30 Chinese watch from Canal street
> I'm just afraid the hour markers and hands are gold


Leave them be. They don't get paid much so the prices of watches are cheaper

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin

This probably isn't a new model but does anyone know what the model number of the dive watch in this picture is?


----------



## naht

Seiko Brightz Phoenix Diver SAGQ005  

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin

thanks!


----------



## Domo

They just get better and better (SBLM006)

















:]


----------



## William Ayin

Domo said:


> They just get better and better (SBLM006)
> 
> View attachment 8656858
> 
> 
> View attachment 8656866
> 
> 
> :]


Oh seiko, please stop stalling and make this already...


----------



## Domo

^^^

Make it a serti dial and you've got a winner!


----------



## William Ayin

Domo said:


> ^^^
> 
> Make it a serti dial and you've got a winner!


Im not even being sarcastic :/ id love a solid gold GS...


----------



## Rankiryu

SRPA19 ZIMBE Thailand Limited Edition
ZIMBE is Whale shark in Japanese (_Zimbe zame_).


----------



## Seppia

Awesome


----------



## Horoticus

Domo said:


> They just get better and better (SBLM006):]


----------



## JRMARTINS

Rankiryu said:


> SRPA19 ZIMBE Thailand Limited Edition
> ZIMBE is Whale shark in Japanese (_Zimbe zame_).
> View attachment 8658370
> 
> 
> View attachment 8658362


Looks good, but the cyclops completely unnecessary.


----------



## PrinceT

JRMARTINS said:


> Looks good, but the cyclops completely unnecessary.


Totally agree. The watch looks great, but that cyclops is a turn off. If I get one I'll remove the cyclops.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

Not my cup of tea...

GBAR962|Juri|クレドール|Credor

GBAR963|Juri|クレドール|Credor

:\


----------



## William Ayin

Domo said:


> Not my cup of tea...
> 
> GBAR962|Juri|ã‚¯ãƒ¬ãƒ‰ãƒ¼ãƒ«|Credor
> 
> GBAR963|Juri|ã‚¯ãƒ¬ãƒ‰ãƒ¼ãƒ«|Credor
> 
> :\


Arent those ladies watches?


----------



## Domo

William Ayin said:


> Arent those ladies watches?


I wish, LOL! The new ones aren't, but they're generally "pair" models, the ladies are 26mm.

GTAS022|Juri|クレドール|Credor


----------



## Robotaz

I've been watching the Seiko press releases, and honestly it's been disappointing for a long time. It seems that they've really emphasized a form of artistry that is, frankly, only Japanese. I respect that, but I'm concerned.


----------



## paper cup

JRMARTINS said:


> Looks good, but the cyclops completely unnecessary.


Beautiful, but I agree with your statement.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Rankiryu said:


> SRPA19 ZIMBE Thailand Limited Edition
> ZIMBE is Whale shark in Japanese (_Zimbe zame_).
> View attachment 8658370
> 
> 
> View attachment 8658362


Next on the hit list:-! DD sapphire and lt'll be perfect.

It's cool that the case / bracelet are blasted instead of brushed:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## timetellinnoob

Spring-Diver said:


> Next on the hit list:-! DD sapphire and lt'll be perfect.
> 
> It's cool that the case / bracelet are blasted instead of brushed:-!
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


indeed, that's a fairly interesting one. will be ideal to see pics in less dynamic, and more neutral lighthing. interesting for it to be blasted (it's not titanium or anything?). interesting model for some, maybe mod fodder to others haha. would be cool to see a "Silver Turtle" ala the Silver Sumo, but what i mean by that is more of me loving that Wave-dial on that silver sumo lol. this Silver turtle-thing looks more like a grey dial, with a silver bezel insert. grey rubber strap too, cool.


----------



## philip_

Rankiryu said:


> Grand Seiko AWA INDIGO 50 Limited 356,400yen
> June 29 release
> View attachment 8544066
> 
> 
> View attachment 8544074


Rankiryu, have you shot these pictures yourself? Could you share a bigger version of the first picture? I would like to read the text beneath the watch on the stand. One can almost read the model number, could it be SBGX125? Where do I have to go to buy this watch? What is 池田 (Ikeda), is it a _depāto_?


----------



## banderor

Seikozimbe.com


----------



## Rankiryu

philip_ said:


> Rankiryu, have you shot these pictures yourself? Could you share a bigger version of the first picture? I would like to read the text beneath the watch on the stand. One can almost read the model number, could it be SBGX125? Where do I have to go to buy this watch? What is 池田 (Ikeda), is it a _depāto_?


Picture of SBGX125 was reprinted from IKEDA watches store's web site.
æ± ç"°æ™‚è¨ˆåº-ã‚¹ã‚¿ãƒƒãƒ•ãƒ-ãƒ­ã‚° æ± ç"°æ™‚è¨ˆåº-Ã-ã‚°ãƒ©ãƒ³ãƒ‰ã‚»ã‚¤ã‚³ãƒ¼ã€�ã‚³ãƒ©ãƒœãƒ¢ãƒ‡ãƒ«ç™»å ´ï¼�

If you'd like to buy it, please inquire.

IKEDA watches store's web site
'r"cŽžŒv"X | "¿"‡(Žl�''Sˆæ)¥�L"‡¥"Œ‹ž‚ÌŒ‹�¥Žw-Ö¥ŽžŒv¥ƒWƒ&#8230;ƒGƒŠ�[�Eƒ�ƒKƒl 'r"c[IKEDA][ƒrƒ&#8230;�[][Beau]


----------



## zikkizidan

Maithree said:


> Damn, looks nice. Imma start saving now. Like a light version of the Sumo regarding the case work. Dial finishing doesn't look as good and it's not the same blue hue but i'll wait for real world pics first.


I am almost about to buy 009 with silver rim.just thinking it's bit over priced being a new model cause apart from using titanium everything is pretty standard. Orient m force is also an option which is almost half the price.thinking of buying from ebay seller as Japanese sellers are more dearer.any advice for me will be appreciated 
Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zikkizidan

enyn90 said:


> what model are these?


Solar titanium divers Japanese domestic release end of.may 2016.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ananta

Rankiryu said:


> SRPA19 ZIMBE Thailand Limited Edition
> ZIMBE is Whale shark in Japanese (_Zimbe zame_).
> View attachment 8658370
> 
> 
> View attachment 8658362


Just when I thought I got my heart set on the PADI, this appears.
My wallet is gonna be rather stressed during this period.


----------



## AnR_classyStore

Seems turtle thailand will not stop here... There will be more and more and the price... *sigh

I will get the PADI still, it remins me of the scubapro version...


In position :
Gshock : gulfmaster
Seiko jdm : sbdw005, scve005 and skx011j


----------



## v1triol

I am not into turtles, but this is nice promo:


----------



## smille76

v1triol said:


> I am not into turtles, but this is nice promo:


Nice one!

The guy looks like a Thai version of Orlando Bloom!

I wonder if this is a game similar to the Hexa Osprey where you can win a watch.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## philip_

Thank you for the information! Do I understand correctly that all Ikeda stores are in Tokushima-ken? None in Kantō-chihō?


----------



## PrinceT

Any idea when this is released? Another bkk airport special? Ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin

hotmustardsauce said:


> New brown/red GS HAQ. Limited Edition of 500
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/gs/collection/detail.php?pid=SBGV027
> 
> View attachment 8613834










(not my photo)


----------



## v1triol

Does anyone know is it just a handy mock-up or MM will be 3rd PADI?
(pic borrowed)


----------



## William Ayin

v1triol said:


> Does anyone know is it just a handy mock-up or MM will be 3rd PADI?
> (pic borrowed)


this is the original so its probably fake
.


----------



## Domo

Yeah that looks fake to me, but there is a L.E. MM300 coming at some point, SLA015.


----------



## Malice 146

William Ayin said:


> this is the original so its probably fake
> .
> View attachment 8688218


Wow. Too bad. I'd get one. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

Well spotted William! 

Indeed it's a pity that's only a visualization.


----------



## marmutertawa

Rankiryu said:


> SRPA19 ZIMBE Thailand Limited Edition
> ZIMBE is Whale shark in Japanese (_Zimbe zame_).
> View attachment 8658370
> 
> 
> View attachment 8658362


Looks amazing tho. But unnecessary cyclops and prospex logo on dial makes it a turn off for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj

So these are Thailand only special editions. Who knows of a trusted source to order this from to go to the UK?

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliens Exist

New budget solar and automatic Tuna case diver's watches coming in 2017 (+ PADI LE models)


----------



## William Ayin

Aliens Exist said:


> New budget solar and automatic Tuna case diver's watches coming in 2017 (+ PADI LE models)


The solars do not look "Tuna" cased.


----------



## kdharani

They look like the seiko scallop srp653/655 with transocean hands. I like the horizontal stripe on the 12 marker on the dial too.


----------



## yonsson

I would definitely be game for a PADI-mm300. Hopefully the LE will be something crazy like that. 

The blue Transocean chronograph is now available in Japan. I will not be getting one as planned, the regular version was very hard to sell for a decent price.


----------



## PrinceT

Anyone knows when the LE turtle is coming out? Another BKK duty free only? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

William Ayin said:


> The solars do not look "Tuna" cased.


if anything they look like the Solar Chronos-- de-chrono'd haha.


----------



## huwp

timetellinnoob said:


> if anything they look l like the Solar Chronos-- de-chrono'd haha.


I would say this is spot on. The markers, bezel, lugs and crown look almost the same as the solar diver chrono. Possibly silvered hands in place of the SSC's white hands. I wonder if these will be slimmer?

(But the description seemed perfectly clear to me - maybe some commas would help parsing... "New budget solar, and, budget automatic Tuna case diver's watches coming in 2017"...)


----------



## banderor

Does the SNE43X have cyclops lens? Sort of looks like it from the catalog scan.


----------



## etm2k1600

Caught a glimpse of the new LE Marinemaster SLA015:

Really digging the blue wave dial but the rose gold, yellow gold, and black hands/indices seem a little conflicting. Thoughts?
Personally, I'll keep my "regular" MM300 and keep waiting for an Apollo Speedmaster.


----------



## MLJinAK

etm2k1600 said:


> Caught a glimpse of the new LE Marinemaster SLA015:
> 
> Really digging the blue wave dial but the rose gold, yellow gold, and black hands/indices seem a little conflicting. Thoughts?
> Personally, I'll keep my "regular" MM300 and keep waiting for an Apollo Speedmaster.
> 
> View attachment 8717970


That's funky enough to buy!

Very tasteful funky 

-MLJinAK.


----------



## William Ayin

etm2k1600 said:


> Caught a glimpse of the new LE Marinemaster SLA015:
> 
> Really digging the blue wave dial but the rose gold, yellow gold, and black hands/indices seem a little conflicting. Thoughts?
> Personally, I'll keep my "regular" MM300 and keep waiting for an Apollo Speedmaster.
> 
> View attachment 8717970


Seiko what are you doing? The ugliest watch i have seen in awhile...


----------



## Hynt

William Ayin said:


> Seiko what are you doing? The ugliest watch i have seen in awhile...


Seconded. Not a fan at all. I feel like it could have worked if it didn't have _so many_ colors.


----------



## William Ayin

Hynt said:


> Seconded. Not a fan at all. I feel like it could have worked if it didn't have _so many_ colors.


I Am surprised it doesnt have the unnecessary cyclops seiko loves to put on their limited edition dive watches.


----------



## Seppia

My god Seiko. 
Except for the Turdle and a couple vintage looking beauties the last two years have been a series of continued design fails by my favorite brand.


----------



## William Ayin

I Am genuinely curious as to who or what is responsible for designing these things...Rose gold brushed hour and seconds hand, baby blue wave dial, matt black minute hand, black date border...what is the inspiration?


----------



## Ananta

etm2k1600 said:


> Caught a glimpse of the new LE Marinemaster SLA015:
> 
> Really digging the blue wave dial but the rose gold, yellow gold, and black hands/indices seem a little conflicting. Thoughts?
> Personally, I'll keep my "regular" MM300 and keep waiting for an Apollo Speedmaster.
> 
> View attachment 8717970


Knowing Seiko and their often horribly taken product shots, the watch will probably look alright, if not great in real life.
Just go look at the product shots for some of the Grand Seikos on the Seiko official website. They look pretty bad, but as we all know, in real life those watches are brilliant.


----------



## William Ayin

Ananta said:


> Knowing Seiko and their often horribly taken product shots, the watch will probably look alright, if not great in real life.
> Just go look at the product shots for some of the Grand Seikos on the Seiko official website. They look pretty bad, but as we all know, in real life those watches are brilliant.


I dont think its the lighting that makes this watch so ugly, it's more the strange combination of misc parts. They seem to have just taken the hour and minute hand off of the mm1000.


----------



## matthew P

At least they got the alignment right. Hand set and gold accents are awful...... Blue dial may work with conventional everything else from a mm300 but this special is a hot mess to me. All black handset and all black hour markers may have saved it but I'm not a fan of this hand shape either. .... I don't get it at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT

Think it looks pretty good, just not a fan of the hands yet and maybe too many Colours going on but that would add a splash of Colour to my boring collection... Interesting 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

It's an absolute mess, but I'd _so _go there.


----------



## maxxevv

etm2k1600 said:


> Caught a glimpse of the new LE Marinemaster SLA015:
> 
> Really digging the blue wave dial but the rose gold, yellow gold, and black hands/indices seem a little conflicting. Thoughts?
> Personally, I'll keep my "regular" MM300 and keep waiting for an Apollo Speedmaster.
> 
> View attachment 8717970


Think the combo looks awful as it is. A deep rich royal blue/indigo would make it a hot seller. Even better if the bezel colour was such colour too.


----------



## Dave W

etm2k1600 said:


> Caught a glimpse of the new LE Marinemaster SLA015:
> 
> Really digging the blue wave dial but the rose gold, yellow gold, and black hands/indices seem a little conflicting. Thoughts?
> Personally, I'll keep my "regular" MM300 and keep waiting for an Apollo Speedmaster.
> 
> View attachment 8717970


This watch reminds me a lot of an Invicta.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

ayy?



SBGA151 30 pieces, with alligator strap.


----------



## maxxevv

Nay to that SBGA151 GS though.


----------



## petr_cha

etm2k1600 said:


> Caught a glimpse of the new LE Marinemaster SLA015:
> 
> Really digging the blue wave dial but the rose gold, yellow gold, and black hands/indices seem a little conflicting. Thoughts?
> Personally, I'll keep my "regular" MM300 and keep waiting for an Apollo Speedmaster.
> 
> View attachment 8717970


Is it a new bracelet too?


----------



## Gerard Jones

I'm lost for words on that Ltd Ed 300 and GS. I mean seriously, I understand they need to push boundaries and try to set new trends, but... but.... ah crap. I give up. Frustratingly, both could have been something special.... if only someone got a grip.


----------



## Zulu15

Those sne 43x divers are instant win for me unless they mess up something not shown in the photo lol
Hope lug width is 22mm


----------



## StartSomething

Gerard Jones said:


> I'm lost for words on that Ltd Ed 300 and GS. I mean seriously, I understand they need to push boundaries and try to set new trends, but... but.... ah crap. I give up. Frustratingly, both could have been something special.... if only someone got a grip.


Absolutely agreed. Seiko could have done so many interesting, great things.
Instead, they chose to do these.

Best
H


----------



## StartSomething

Oh, and there's that automatic double post!
Missed that.


----------



## matthew P

petr_cha said:


> Is it a new bracelet too?


good catch - I couldn't look past the rest.... links do indeed seem smaller than usual?


----------



## William Ayin

The only new grand seiko iam looking forward to seeing is the one with Royal Oak style dial.


----------



## tsteph12

etm2k1600 said:


> Caught a glimpse of the new LE Marinemaster SLA015:
> 
> Really digging the blue wave dial but the rose gold, yellow gold, and black hands/indices seem a little conflicting. Thoughts?
> Personally, I'll keep my "regular" MM300 and keep waiting for an Apollo Speedmaster.
> 
> View attachment 8717970


I'm gonna hurl...


----------



## 59yukon01

Talk about emasculating the MM300. This would be the watch for the man whose testicles are kept in his wife's purse.


----------



## riposte

Typical Seiko. Improve the photos please! 
I hope the dial are more beautiful in real life


----------



## timetellinnoob

huwp said:


> I would say this is spot on. The markers, bezel, lugs and crown look almost the same as the solar diver chrono. Possibly silvered hands in place of the SSC's white hands. I wonder if these will be slimmer?
> 
> (But the description seemed perfectly clear to me - maybe some commas would help parsing... "New budget solar, and, budget automatic Tuna case diver's watches coming in 2017"...)


also not sure, but it looks like the black model has crown guards, but the stainless ones, don't? and looks like they have a slightly different hour hand, ala the Caesar and some other quartz Chronos i've seen.... crappy pics though. live pics will tell the whole tale.


----------



## huwp

timetellinnoob said:


> also not sure, but it looks like the black model has crown guards, but the stainless ones, don't? and looks like they have a slightly different hour hand, ala the Caesar and some other quartz Chronos i've seen.... crappy pics though. live pics will tell the whole tale.


Yeah, I think that might just be the poor quality reproduction/scan/mobile phone snap, I would guess they do have crown guards but they have whited out against the background. (The left side of the bezel and lugs seem to have whited out as well.)

I'm liking the expansion of solar choices from Seiko, maybe my dream of a solar 1000m tuna and solar GS might be coming closer...


----------



## luth_ukail

the ltd mm300 dial color remind me of the platinum daytona... im liking it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petr_cha

etm2k1600 said:


> Caught a glimpse of the new LE Marinemaster SLA015:
> 
> Really digging the blue wave dial but the rose gold, yellow gold, and black hands/indices seem a little conflicting. Thoughts?
> Personally, I'll keep my "regular" MM300 and keep waiting for an Apollo Speedmaster.
> 
> View attachment 8717970


I believe it should be called Hawaiian Limited.. )


----------



## petr_cha

Would somebody be so kind to remede that gold into the plain black in photoshop? Just color swap... black indexes, all black hands... I believe that would be fine watch then, usual black details and clear sky-blue dial... nothing more than this..


----------



## Chronopolis

SIGH!!!

I am a fair-minded man.
So, I would really like to attend - by invitation, of course - one of their meetings when they decide on a design.
I mean, really !! What a mess!!

What the actual F happened here?
What could possibly have caused Seiko to go with this? 
Were there really insurmountable obstacles that rendered them with no choice, or did they really LIKE this?

Hey Seiko, if you are reading this, PM me.
Seriously.



59yukon01 said:


> Talk about emasculating the MM300. This would be the watch for the man whose testicles are kept in his wife's purse.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

petr_cha said:


> Would somebody be so kind to remede that gold into the plain black in photoshop? Just color swap... black indexes, all black hands... I believe that would be fine watch then, usual black details and clear sky-blue dial... nothing more than this..


Very quick and dirty...but yeah, I kind of like it! Personally I find their typical black and blue divers to be pretty derivative, the same thing over and over. I like the light color and detail of the dial.


----------



## joseph80

Is it just the pic or do the steel solar divers not have crown guards like the black one.


----------



## v1triol

etm2k1600 said:


> Caught a glimpse of the new LE Marinemaster SLA015:
> 
> Really digging the blue wave dial but the rose gold, yellow gold, and black hands/indices seem a little conflicting. Thoughts?
> Personally, I'll keep my "regular" MM300 and keep waiting for an Apollo Speedmaster.
> 
> View attachment 8717970


Design is not bad at all, but colours look like chosen randomly.

It might be looking good with silver/steel indexes and hands, hands brushed.

Plus ceramic bezel, just because I think we should have stock ceramic in premium models.


----------



## William Ayin

Its real :/ 
price: 2.300 EUR
​


----------



## Seppia

Lol


----------



## William Ayin

​























Idk I don't think it can be fixed :/


----------



## petr_cha

The all black and blue version could be a solution... I do not say it is a diamond, but definately better than the original version..


----------



## burns78

This story is shot in the knee for SBDX001 / 017 - I'll have to sell 001


----------



## Pentameter

I really hope it looks better in person.

*BARF*


----------



## Domo

At least it comes with bandwechselwerkeug...


----------



## AnR_classyStore

In 20 years this mm300 price will be cost a thousands


In position :
Gshock : gulfmaster
Seiko jdm : scve005,srp309j


----------



## PrinceT

Wonder if they maintained the drilled lugs as I don't see them perhaps it's the angle idk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riposte

Looks good!


----------



## petr_cha

AnR_classyStore said:


> In 20 years this mm300 price will be cost a thousands
> 
> In position :
> Gshock : gulfmaster
> Seiko jdm : scve005,srp309j


In 20 years nobody would believe that Seiko really produced something like that..


----------



## ivanwilder

petr_cha said:


> The all black and blue version could be a solution... I do not say it is a diamond, but definately better than the original version..


That is actually a lot better

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinist

riposte said:


> Looks good!
> View attachment 8741258


Those look amazing, i live the 2nd from the left.

Any word on release and price, also movement ?


----------



## Domo

Alpinist said:


> Those look amazing, i live the 2nd from the left.
> 
> Any word on release and price, also movement ?


https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/spirit/lineup/


----------



## R.Palace

Any word on the release of this LE? Place to purchase?


----------



## Mmpaste

R.Palace said:


> Any word on the release of this LE? Place to purchase?
> 
> I don't know that I'd buy that LE because that would make 3 turtles on my shelf. Wait, yes. Yes I would and if the bezel was reverse lumed (no idea) I would crap my pants.


----------



## PrinceT

Would love to know too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

petr_cha said:


> The all black and blue version could be a solution... I do not say it is a diamond, but definately better than the original version..


Stainless steel hands and hour markers/indices would probably work nicely as well.
That dial is a statement enough. I can't see the reason to keep heaping it on.
May be a toned down version for the western market?

SMALLER LINKS ON THE BRACELET????


----------



## Memento Vivere

I actually like the dial of it, but I agree there's too many dissonant color decisions. The mockup with all black hands and indices works very well as a funky spin on the MM300, IMO. I can dig it.

But the actual watch? A bit too much like an Invicta or something. :think:


----------



## adi4

Alpinist said:


> Those look amazing, i live the 2nd from the left.
> 
> Any word on release and price, also movement ?


Looks kind of Patek Pilot inspired and I agree, it looks pretty good! Although I think it would look better in a brushed steel format.


----------



## codeture

adi4 said:


> Looks kind of Patek Pilot inspired and I agree, it looks pretty good! Although I think it would look better in a brushed steel format.
> 
> View attachment 8763330


Ah, but it's not as flashy...


----------



## banderor

Black Ceramic Grand Seiko LE Spring Drives released.








Grand Seiko SBGE037








Grand Seiko SBGE039


----------



## banderor

This one is beautiful, Grand Seiko Historical Collection 62GS, LE 700 pieces, 40mm case size, titanium, only weighs 100g.








Grand Seiko BBGA127


----------



## Toshk

banderor said:


> This one is beautiful, Grand Seiko Historical Collection 62GS, LE 700 pieces, 40mm case size, titanium, only weighs 100g.
> 
> View attachment 8772522
> 
> Grand Seiko BBGA127


95 grams without the half links 
Not that new and upcoming though.


----------



## banderor

Toshk said:


> 95 grams without the half links
> Not that new and upcoming though.


Apologies, you're right Toshk. After searching Google Images see this is old and past


----------



## yonsson

banderor said:


> Apologies, you're right Toshk. After searching Google Images see this is old and past










Correct ref number is SBGA127 and as stated, not new. Have already owned it and sold it. Nice watch thought.


----------



## codeture

banderor said:


> Black Ceramic Grand Seiko LE Spring Drives released.
> 
> View attachment 8772474
> 
> Grand Seiko SBGE037
> 
> View attachment 8772482
> 
> Grand Seiko SBGE039


GS is totally nailed it. It's a sub, not a tuna, but also not a homage of other brands.


----------



## William Ayin

banderor said:


> Black Ceramic Grand Seiko LE Spring Drives released.
> 
> View attachment 8772474
> 
> Grand Seiko SBGE037
> 
> View attachment 8772482
> 
> Grand Seiko SBGE039


These designs are growing on me....then i remember that they are about 7 feet wide.


----------



## Toothbras

banderor said:


> Black Ceramic Grand Seiko LE Spring Drives released.
> 
> View attachment 8772474
> 
> Grand Seiko SBGE037
> 
> View attachment 8772482
> 
> Grand Seiko SBGE039


Looks good except for the odd stainless crown part. I'm sure there's a reason but it still doesn't add to the visual appeal


----------



## Gerard Jones

William Ayin said:


> These designs are growing on me....then i remember that they are about 7 feet wide.


All watches will be 7 feet wide soon!


----------



## ssada416

Gerard Jones said:


> All watches will be 7 feet wide soon!


Lol


----------



## Seppia

William Ayin said:


> These designs are growing on me....then i remember that they are about 7 feet wide.


It looks like there's a new set of rules at the Seiko design HQ

1- make a watch under 45mm and you're fired. 
2- make it visually appealing and your job is in peril. You may not get fired but you're taking chances.

I guess the guy who designed the Turdle re editions also designed the new MM300 LE (to compensate, see rule #2)


----------



## ddavidsonmd

I have not looked at Seiko since the 70s Quartz revolution. Maybe time to take another look

Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin

Seppia said:


> It looks like there's a new set of rules at the Seiko design HQ
> 
> 1- make a watch under 45mm and you're fired.
> 2- make it visually appealing and your job is in peril. You may not get fired but you're taking chances.
> 
> I guess the guy who designed the Turdle re editions also designed the new MM300 LE (to compensate, see rule #2)


True. I hear the best paid designer at seiko is the fella in charge of the galante line. The guy who designed the new spring drive 8 days with the diamond dust dial is in serious hot water.


----------



## Seppia

William Ayin said:


> . The guy who designed the new spring drive 8 days with the diamond dust dial is in serious hot water.


Definitely playing with fire. 
He hasn't been canned yet because there's a controversy among HR: some point out that, while outrageously and unacceptably beautiful, it's still a 43mm dress watch, so there's that.


----------



## brandon\

ddavidsonmd said:


> I have not looked at Seiko since the 70s Quartz revolution. Maybe time to take another look
> 
> Michael
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. Seiko has done some alright things over the past 40 years or so.


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Another drool worthy limited edition. Only 30 pieces










http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/gs/sbga151/en/

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## zikkizidan

G'day folks.my Japanese domestic import sbdj009 seiko solar prospex all titanium with dia shield coating.its feather light, just loving it. What i like is that it's easy to read and dial is very clean and crisp still being 44 mm I'm size.no complexity no drama just an honest time keeper. It costed me AUD $ 650 from a ebay seller and came from Tokyo. I went to the sydeny boutique at Queen Victoria building to cancel my seiko shogun order and the assistant saw this model and said it







will take 5-6 months for them to acquire this. 
Perfect match with my Tiffany &Co titanium ring.tell me what you think.
Many thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

I think it looks great. 
I am very conservative and old school with regards to size, and with my skinny wrists I would probably pick the 39mm version


----------



## Seppia

Can you post a picture of the lume?


----------



## goyoneuff

When is Seiko going to do a 39mm "Atomic" and/or "Radio Controlled Perpetual Solar" diver ? Isn't that they don't have the modules or anything...

And also, it puzzels me that with our Japanese brethen having such small wrists, Seiko keeps pushing the sizes of their new models so darn big!!!!!!


Seppia said:


> I think it looks great.
> I am very conservative and old school with regards to size, and with my skinny wrists I would probably pick the 39mm version


----------



## Seppia

goyoneuff said:


> When is Seiko going to do a 39mm "Atomic" and/or "Radio Controlled Perpetual Solar" diver ? Isn't that they don't have the modules or anything...


They need to come out with a new 52mm bright purple SBEX Limited Edition, a couple 48mm astron and a half dozen Galante monstrosities first. 
Maybe by 2025



goyoneuff said:


> And also, it puzzels me that with our Japanese brethen having such small wrists, Seiko keeps pushing the sizes of their new models so darn big!!!!!!


Exactly! Some of their last offerings look VERY big on large human beings, I can't imagine on smaller ones.


----------



## goyoneuff

We are now women for Seiko designers my good man... the "smaller" ones are specifically designed and targeted for females, that is what Seiko said !!! 

I like the SBDN019 with its whole black bezel, that I think is a great design decision. Sadly, we loose the lume at 3 o'clock due to the date window that in the "man's" version has a space for a small lume dot next to it... but, it is thinner!!!


Seppia said:


> I think it looks great.
> I am very conservative and old school with regards to size, and with my skinny wrists I would probably pick the 39mm version


----------



## William Ayin

goyoneuff said:


> When is Seiko going to do a 39mm "Atomic" and/or "Radio Controlled Perpetual Solar" diver ? Isn't that they don't have the modules or anything...
> 
> And also, it puzzels me that with our Japanese brethen having such small wrists, Seiko keeps pushing the sizes of their new models so darn big!!!!!!


You'd be surprised, i don't know if this is true or not but is appears as if large bold watch are some sort of a status symbol amongst asians as in the more affluent areas of London almost all of them i see are sporting a 50mm panerai of some sort.


----------



## itsreallydarren

I think the decision to move up in size is because Seiko never retired any of the original designers or watchmakers. As they got older they can't see as well or assemble such tiny pieces. They just adapted for the times by making mega huge watches. :-d


----------



## Seppia

itsreallydarren said:


> I think the decision to move up in size is because Seiko never retired any of the original designers or watchmakers. As they got older they can't see as well or assemble such tiny pieces. They just adapted for the times by making mega huge watches. :-d


Word on the street is that in 2025 Seiko will transition to a wall clock only watchmaker


----------



## zikkizidan

Seppia said:


> Can you post a picture of the lume?











Lume shots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

It looks like it's the same nuclear lume of the new Tunas. 
What I thought since the hands are the same, but wanted to verify. 
This is a huge plus. 

Thanks for posting


----------



## zikkizidan

Seppia said:


> It looks like it's the same nuclear lume of the new Tunas.
> What I thought since the hands are the same, but wanted to verify.
> This is a huge plus.
> 
> Thanks for posting


Thanks.amd good part the glow dims down a bit but still visible till early in the morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT

Whale shark in the house with a semi charged & captured lume shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

PrinceT said:


> Whale shark in the house with a semi charged & captured lume shot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More pics! More pics!
Where did you source it?
Thanks!


----------



## PrinceT

Seppia said:


> More pics! More pics!
> Where did you source it?
> Thanks!


My Friend helped me bring home one set at the launch yesterday! It should be out officially in Thailand stores on the 1st of August! I'll try to snap more pics to share with y'all soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petr_cha

http://watchesbysjx.com/2016/07/sei...e-only-marinemaster-300m-limited-edition.html


----------



## Pentameter

well it looks a little better there than the previous pic, but it's pretty hideous overall


----------



## Domo

petr_cha said:


> Seiko Introduces Strange, Europe-Only Marinemaster 300m Limited Edition | Watches By SJX


F**king DAMN IT!!! Now I want it!! :-(


----------



## namleung

I am wondering what the official colour of the minute hand is, black or rose gold?

Gửi từ SM-G935F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin

In that picture, the minute hand looks rose gold...guess seiko has at least 1 human designer working for them.


----------



## Domo

William Ayin said:


> In that picture, the minute hand looks rose gold...guess seiko atleast atlas 1 human designer working for them.


If you enlarge the pic, I think it definitely is different to the other hands, seems darker. But it's obviously not black.


----------



## timetellinnoob

Domo said:


> F**king DAMN IT!!! Now I want it!! :-(


certainly would be interesting to see live photos, for instance, on the rubber strap, in the bright sun at the pool etc. i could never get "A" MarineMaster, let alone a very unusual/obscure LE/SE. but i do like seeing live pics of interesting watches haha


----------



## timetellinnoob

Domo said:


> If you enlarge the pic, I think it definitely is different to the other hands, seems darker. But it's obviously not black.


enlarging the pic _from_ that euro site, the minute hand could be black... it looks it could be black/shiny, but taking the light with an odd cast, or maybe it's black but in a 'gunmetal' context? that could be it....


----------



## William Ayin

timetellinnoob said:


> enlarging the pic _from_ that euro site, the minute hand could be black... it looks it could be black/shiny, but taking the light with an odd cast, or maybe it's black but in a 'gunmetal' context? that could be it....


I think you are right. What's a good nickname for this model? i was thinking something along the lines of "The seiko vomit" or maybe "The Marine Disaster" MD300 for short.


----------



## Domo

William Ayin said:


> "The Marine Disaster" MD300 for short.


hee hee...That's a good one :-d


----------



## banderor

MV300


----------



## William Ayin

At Least they did one thing good this year.








(not mine)


----------



## maxxevv

That is one strange colour combo there. 

Strange, but a simple swap of the dial colour to rich deep royal blue + a royal blue bezel would have made it extremely desirable for LE watch. Or even emerald green would have been killer too! 

Why that colour ??!!!


----------



## William Ayin

maxxevv said:


> That is one strange colour combo there.
> 
> Strange, but a simple swap of the dial colour to rich deep royal blue + a royal blue bezel would have made it extremely desirable for LE watch. Or even emerald green would have been killer too!
> 
> Why that colour ??!!!


I hear the light blue sunburst is supposed to resemble how it looks when you look up at the sun while diving under water.


----------



## Seppia

I like Marine Disaster 300!



William Ayin said:


> At Least they did one thing good this year.
> 
> View attachment 8888674
> 
> (not mine)


Stunning!
And not even gigantic. 
This is very strange


----------



## William Ayin

Skip ahead, he does ramble a bit but it's a good showcase of the watch.


----------



## Toshk

William Ayin said:


> At Least they did one thing good this year.
> 
> View attachment 8888674
> 
> (not mine)


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## 59yukon01

William Ayin said:


> I think you are right. What's a good nickname for this model? i was thinking something along the lines of "The seiko vomit" or maybe "The Marine Disaster" MD300 for short.
> 
> View attachment 8888018


Marine Disaster gets my vote.


----------



## MID

William Ayin said:


> At Least they did one thing good this year.
> 
> View attachment 8888674
> 
> (not mine)


Beautiful, perhaps perfect. But, isn't that one of the banned models, that we can't post pictures of?


----------



## MLJinAK

William Ayin said:


> At Least they did one thing good this year.
> 
> View attachment 8888674
> 
> (not mine)


When is the release date for this???

-MLJinAK.


----------



## William Ayin

MID said:


> Beautiful, perhaps perfect. But, isn't that one of the banned models, that we can't post pictures of?


i live dangerously


----------



## shelfcompact

Banned models?


----------



## William Ayin

shelfcompact said:


> Banned models?


A few months ago some of us posted photos of the new hi-beat gmt and someone allegedly representing seiko contacted us to remove the photos.


----------



## wwwppp

petr_cha said:


> Seiko Introduces Strange, Europe-Only Marinemaster 300m Limited Edition SLA015 | Watches By SJX


I want one! any idea where to buy one that ships to Asia?


----------



## ramonv

59yukon01 said:


> Marine Disaster gets my vote.


Mine too!


----------



## yonsson

SBGE039, tried on in STHLM during the PADI release.









Lots of PADI-pics here: 
Release - SEIKO Turtle PADI SRPA21 | Klocksnack


----------



## Domo

Just noticed the chronograph Campanolas have made their way onto the website. Valjouxs up in my Japanese watches....What a time to be alive :think:

NZ1001-09A | Mechanical Collection | ƒJƒ"ƒpƒmƒ‰ ƒIƒtƒBƒVƒƒƒ‹ƒTƒCƒg

NZ1000-61E | Mechanical Collection | ƒJƒ"ƒpƒmƒ‰ ƒIƒtƒBƒVƒƒƒ‹ƒTƒCƒg


----------



## William Ayin

.


----------



## William Ayin

Domo said:


> Just noticed the chronograph Campanolas have made their way onto the website. Valjouxs up in my Japanese watches....What a time to be alive :think:
> 
> NZ1001-09A | Mechanical Collection | ƒJƒ"ƒpƒmƒ‰ ƒIƒtƒBƒVƒƒƒ‹ƒTƒCƒg
> 
> NZ1000-61E | Mechanical Collection | ƒJƒ"ƒpƒmƒ‰ ƒIƒtƒBƒVƒƒƒ‹ƒTƒCƒg


If only they were attractive :/


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy

Hey guys I love this thread but haven't posted here before. 

I was curious about whether affordable Seikos make it here or maybe they just appear without a lot of hype beforehand. 

Other than the PADI, most of these are in the MM-GS range. I'm particularly talking about the SARB, SARG, and SRP lines...

Sorry if this is a derail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

The "banned GMTs" have now leaked on several places including from an AD who used my photos so here we go (again):



























More pictures and info here:
Nyheter från GS & SEIKO | Klocksnack


----------



## Boone

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Hey guys I love this thread but haven't posted here before.
> 
> I was curious about whether affordable Seikos make it here or maybe they just appear without a lot of hype beforehand.
> 
> Other than the PADI, most of these are in the MM-GS range. I'm particularly talking about the SARB, SARG, and SRP lines...
> 
> Sorry if this is a derail.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think there's a price min or max. Seems the most exciting or ugly upcoming watches make the thread.


----------



## maxxevv

Yes indeed, its all about the watches that have caught people's attention, be they for the 'good' or for the 'wrong' reasons. 
Plenty of releases fly under the radar here, even the odd Grand Seiko , Galante or Credo models here and there.


----------



## Pentameter

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Hey guys I love this thread but haven't posted here before.
> 
> I was curious about whether affordable Seikos make it here or maybe they just appear without a lot of hype beforehand.
> 
> Other than the PADI, most of these are in the MM-GS range. I'm particularly talking about the SARB, SARG, and SRP lines...
> 
> Sorry if this is a derail.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this thread covers all new models regardless of price. If you're only seeing higher end stuff lately, it's cause that's the latest stuff Seiko is doing now.


----------



## aalin13

Limited MM300 official now

Seiko Marinemaster 300M SLA015 Limited Edition Watch For Europe Only | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## Pentameter

I usually love Seiko's design choices but that thing… no f'in way. Nothing is working together on it, from the dial color to the shape of the indices, to the hands… it's just not a great combination of individual elements.


----------



## goyoneuff

Sadly, I gotta agree with my brother here...  . C'man Seiko!!! 


Pentameter said:


> I usually love Seiko's design choices but that thing&#8230; no f'in way. Nothing is working together on it, from the dial color to the shape of the indices, to the hands&#8230; it's just not a great combination of individual elements.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

For some reason, I like it. A simple hand change would really help. However, it's about 10x too expensive!


----------



## MID

I MUST have this watch!



William Ayin said:


> At Least they did one thing good this year.
> 
> View attachment 8888674
> 
> (not mine)


----------



## hantms

GirchyGirchy said:


> For some reason, I like it. A simple hand change would really help. However, it's about 10x too expensive!


Yeah, I mean as a Seiko 5 costing $150 it'd be totally fine and I'd likely get one.


----------



## Rankiryu

Grand Seiko Nihonbashi Mitsukoshi 34 Limited edition


----------



## William Ayin

Rankiryu said:


> Grand Seiko Nihonbashi Mitsukoshi 34 Limited edition
> 
> View attachment 8968857


Looks great but they could have done a little more, looks like a previous LE


----------



## William Ayin

Then again i assume the boutique that commissioned this limited edition most likely chose the design.


----------



## Domo

They've done those numbers before, like on the SBGA135. Snowflake dial though, and judging by the 3 piece bracelet hopefully in s/s. The more s/s snowflakes they make the better :-!


----------



## dberg

Rankiryu said:


> Grand Seiko Nihonbashi Mitsukoshi 34 Limited edition
> 
> View attachment 8968857


Anybody have any idea of how to buy one of these from the U.S.? Higuchi can't get it. It is specific to the Mitsukoshi store.


----------



## Horoticus

dberg said:


> Anybody have any idea of how to buy one of these from the U.S.? Higuchi can't get it. It is specific to the Mitsukoshi store.


You can try the Seiko Boutique (NYC), but no guarantees. I contacted them about another JDM LE and they were unable to get one. YMMV...Good luck!


----------



## lethaltoes

dberg said:


> Anybody have any idea of how to buy one of these from the U.S.? Higuchi can't get it. It is specific to the Mitsukoshi store.


Try Seiya. He should be able to get one for you. Cheers!

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnR_classyStore

For awhile its been GS and GS... I keep waiting and watching and hoping to see some orange diver...

Without doubt most of orange seikos are rare or atleast hard to find

The new x prospex need more orange for sure


In position :
Gshock : gulfmaster
Seiko : SBDN029, SBCW003, 20th foxfire 7s26


----------



## Toshk

SBDN015. So lovely and light. Cheers!


----------



## adashu

Horoticus said:


> You can try the Seiko Boutique (NYC), but no guarantees. I contacted them about another JDM LE and they were unable to get one. YMMV...Good luck!


Yeah I doubt it. They couldn't source a zimbe turtle for me.


----------



## ki6h

This solar chronograph -- SSC513, one of the Recraft line -- is listed as "new" on the Seiko USA web site and is a retrolicious riff on the 1970s chronographs like the bullhead (if you rotated it) and others. Especially fond of the rounded squares to indicate seconds and 24 hours. Has anyone had a hands-on look at one? (There's a similar one on bracelet called the SSC511.)

I borrowed* photos from Long Island Watch and Creative Watch Company because a post without a photo is the neutrino of internet messages, passing through time and space unnoticed and undetected.
















* stole


----------



## Rankiryu

CREDOR GTBE998 30 Limited edition 2,900,00yen


----------



## banderor

Rankiryu said:


> CREDOR GTBE998 30 Limited edition 2,900,00yen
> View attachment 9081186


The asymetrical alignment of the diamond hour markers reminds me of the Swatch Sistem 51. The overall impression is "follow the Yellow Brick Road."


----------



## William Ayin

^ video of the monstrosity.


----------



## sonic2911

ki6h said:


> This solar chronograph -- SSC513, one of the Recraft line -- is listed as "new" on the Seiko USA web site and is a retrolicious riff on the 1970s chronographs like the bullhead (if you rotated it) and others. Especially fond of the rounded squares to indicate seconds and 24 hours. Has anyone had a hands-on look at one? (There's a similar one on bracelet called the SSC511.)
> 
> I borrowed* photos from Long Island Watch and Creative Watch Company because a post without a photo is the neutrino of internet messages, passing through time and space unnoticed and undetected.
> 
> View attachment 9056402
> 
> View attachment 9056418
> 
> 
> * stole


look messy, not handsome like the previous recraft model


----------



## Domo

William Ayin said:


> View attachment 9082194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ video of the monstrosity.


Thanks for posting!!


----------



## PrinceT

William Ayin said:


> View attachment 9082194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ video of the monstrosity.


Weren't this suppose to be some limited edition for Europe? Now it says Zimbe- Thailand?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

William Ayin said:


> View attachment 9082194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ video of the monstrosity.


----------



## poppo

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/seiko-prospex-200m-spring-drive-gmt-watch/

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk. My poor english is google translate.


----------



## BDC

banderor said:


> The overall impression is "follow the Yellow Brick Road."


Exact same first thought, then I started thinking crop circles, & X-Files, lol.

Strangely, I kind of like this watch... :-s


----------



## sawam

Has anyone seen the new seiko Prospex SSC487? Any wrist shot around?


----------



## Twofaston2

georgefl74 said:


> View attachment 9083818


Best ever response...period.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter

William Ayin said:


> View attachment 9082194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ video of the monstrosity.


they're auctioning them off?

I could be wrong but I wouldn't be surprised if they don't sell out. Those sum-....... are UG - LEE!


----------



## mleok

Pentameter said:


> they're auctioning them off?
> 
> I could be wrong but I wouldn't be surprised if they don't sell out. Those sum-....... are UG - LEE!


It looks like they're only auctioning off only the one with serial number 001.


----------



## LeopardBear

Sorry if this is a Seiko noob question, but why are there so many Thai limited editions? Even this one what was supposed to be EU only made it to Thailand, are there just a number of big collectors there?


----------



## codeture

LeopardBear said:


> Sorry if this is a Seiko noob question, but why are there so many Thai limited editions? Even this one what was supposed to be EU only made it to Thailand, are there just a number of big collectors there?


May be because tourists come and dive in Phuket... While chasing fake girls...

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear

LeopardBear said:


> Sorry if this is a Seiko noob question, but why are there so many Thai limited editions? Even this one what was supposed to be EU only made it to Thailand, are there just a number of big collectors there?


i think a retailer undertakes the min order for them. so it means that there is a sizeable community that collects them.

in japan casio and seiko produces a number of limited run models with retailers all the time at a premium.

and its not just seiko, oris just did a special edition of the '69 diver for topper.


----------



## ramonv

William Ayin said:


> View attachment 9082194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ video of the monstrosity.


I find it Gorgeous ...


----------



## Robotaz

metalgear said:


> and its not just seiko, oris just did a special edition of the '69 diver for topper.


It's the Sixty-Five. And wow, what a watch. You'd think spending as much time as I do reading about watches that I would have caught this news, but I didn't. That watch looks amazing; almost perfect. If only they would switch to a matte ceramic bezel insert....


----------



## Robotaz

ramonv said:


> I find it Gorgeous ...


Why, yes it is!!! It sure is!


----------



## Tickstart

BDC said:


> Exact same first thought, then I started thinking crop circles, & X-Files, lol.
> 
> Strangely, I kind of like this watch... :-s


Reminds me of the Lost Horizons album's cover art!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lost_Horizons_(Lemon_Jelly_album)


----------



## humphrj

Cmon boys....kiss and make up

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## ramonv

I already PM to The forum moderator


----------



## Robotaz

ramonv said:


> I already PM to The forum moderator


So you misunderstood me, insulted me, and then threw me under the bus.

Nice work. Thank you.


----------



## ramonv

Robotaz said:


> So you misunderstood me, insulted me, and then threw me under the bus.
> 
> Nice work. Thank you.


You asked me if I liked the young boy which is insulting and disgusting.

There is no missunderstanding, it is clear written above.


----------



## Chronopolis

Robotaz said:


> So you misunderstood me, insulted me, and then threw me under the bus.
> 
> Nice work. Thank you.


I have done all of the above many times to you, and never once got a thanks. Ingrate!


----------



## Robotaz

Chronopolis said:


> I have done all of the above many times to you, and never once got a thanks. Ingrate!


lol, I'm partial to you though.


----------



## ramonv

Nice review here


----------



## Domo

ramonv said:


> Nice review here


So the bracelet is different then? does it actually have seperate polished links instead of the one-piece MM300 ones?


----------



## petr_cha

Here you can find more pics of a new bracelet... I belive it is the same one as upgraded bracelet for sbdx017..

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3509642


----------



## yonsson

My SBDJ013 arrived today. 44mm X 12mm titanium case, solar powered, the new lume and super hard coated titanium bezel. Overall a great looking watch but not SEL and the bracelet isn't a real 5-piece bracelet. Very nice for the price though.


----------



## Horoticus

yonsson said:


> My SBDJ013 arrived today. 44mm X 12mm titanium case, solar powered, the new lume and super hard coated titanium bezel. Overall a great looking watch but not SEL and the bracelet isn't a real 5-piece bracelet. Very nice for the price though.


Congratulations! Looks great on your wrist. Btw, what size is your wrist? Do you think the watch wears bigger, smaller, or true to 44mm?


----------



## Stelyos

That looks nice. How's the lume?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

That's really nice, congratulations!. The bracelet's a cheapy for sure but it does actually look good with the watch.


----------



## mi6_

yonsson said:


> My SBDJ013 arrived today. 44mm X 12mm titanium case, solar powered, the new lume and super hard coated titanium bezel. Overall a great looking watch but not SEL and the bracelet isn't a real 5-piece bracelet. Very nice for the price though.


Nice. What material is the coating on the bezel? Will it get chipped and dinged up as the watch ages?

Sad about the non-SEL bracelet. Would have been nice to at least have solid end links for a ~$450 watch.


----------



## yonsson

Crown at 3 so doesn't wear smaller than 44mm. 

The new lume is fantastic, I like the new color. 

And not $450, more like $650. 

Mother bezel is "super hard coated" titanium, not ceramic. 

I think I'll do a short review of this one soon but I have another review I need to write first.


----------



## yonsson

Not my watch but a pic of the mm300 Thailand Zimbe LE.


----------



## AnR_classyStore

yonsson said:


> Not my watch but a pic of the mm300 Thailand Zimbe LE.


Looks not as expensive as the original mm300... Maybe just not my taste

In position :
Gshock : gulfmaster
Seiko : SBDN029, SBCW003, 20th foxfire 7s26


----------



## yonsson

I did a turbo review in Swedish. Will translate when I have the time (Follow link on my blog).


----------



## DrHert

Looking forward to it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear

Wow what's the reference for that one?



William Ayin said:


> At Least they did one thing good this year.
> 
> View attachment 8888674
> 
> (not mine)


----------



## riposte

metalgear said:


> Wow what's the reference for that one?


SBGJ017. The another one is SBGJ019
???????? SBGJ017??????????????
???????? SBGJ019??????????????


----------



## riposte

New GS, handwinding, 37mm but listed for ladies?? ???????? SBGW049??????????????
another GMT, but looks more sporty than SBGJ017 and 019 ???????? SBGJ021??????????????


----------



## hotmustardsauce

That brown dial looks stunning










Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

Introducing Three New Grand Seiko Hi-Beat 36,000 GMTs, Including a Limited Edition | Watches By SJX

I have these crazy dreams where I have my SBGJ005, and also an SBGJ015 and now the new 021.


----------



## arogle1stus

In the opinion of a 60+ year watch owner, purchaser and "Flipper" of watches. Seiko CAN DO NO WRONG!!!!

GS, Sumo, name an iteration they are super timepieces. Even the "5's".

Own a paltry 6 Seikos. But enjoy em to the max. Guess I'm Seiko OCD?

X Traindriver Art


----------



## jdmfetish

yonsson said:


> My SBDJ013 arrived today. 44mm X 12mm titanium case, solar powered, the new lume and super hard coated titanium bezel. Overall a great looking watch but not SEL and the bracelet isn't a real 5-piece bracelet. Very nice for the price though.


its nice
and i thought about it 
congrats

but its not a replacement for the sbgx117

just saying


----------



## 59yukon01

Delete.


----------



## 59yukon01

arogle1stus said:


> In the opinion of a 60+ year watch owner, purchaser and "Flipper" of watches. Seiko CAN DO NO WRONG!!!!
> 
> GS, Sumo, name an iteration they are super timepieces. Even the "5's".
> 
> Own a paltry 6 Seikos. But enjoy em to the max. Guess I'm Seiko OCD?
> 
> X Traindriver Art


Agree! Also is Malfunction Junction located anywhere near Petticoat Junction?  Only us +50 age group will get that.


----------



## nvrp813

yonsson said:


> Not my watch but a pic of the mm300 Thailand Zimbe LE.


I think it looks great!! A little "tropical" for me to wear, but the dial looks hypnotic.


----------



## huwp

A set of new affordable European models, that could easily be overlooked but I think deserve some attention:

SRPA23K1:








SRPA25K1:








SRPA27K1:









I dislike the bracelet, but the watches themselves have a classic, simple elegance that is hard to capture in photos. Double dome crystal with a nice flash and modest distortion at acute angles; subtle but effective sunburst on the dials; hands and markers that catch the light nicely without being brash.

















At 42mm a little large to be a true 'dress' watch, but a perfect size for 'smart everyday wear' with great presence.


----------



## yonsson

jdmfetish said:


> its nice
> and i thought about it
> congrats
> 
> but its not a replacement for the sbgx117
> 
> just saying


Of course it isn't. I have owned the 117 and it's a very good watch. The SBDJ is nice for sure but it's miles away from GS quality. Folded endlinks is insane on a Prospex model, they should have put solid end links and a good clasp on this model and raised the price. I would gladly have payed double the money for a ceramic bezel, solid end links and a non stamped clasp.


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Domo said:


> Introducing Three New Grand Seiko Hi-Beat 36,000 GMTs, Including a Limited Edition | Watches By SJX
> 
> I have these crazy dreams where I have my SBGJ005, and also an SBGJ015 and now the new 021.


You're not the only one. That brown dial is seriously tempting

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin

Blue MM1000








New padi diver








New solar tuna


----------



## Domo

^^
What about the new spring drives? ;-)


----------



## William Ayin

Domo said:


> ^^
> What about the new spring drives? ;-)


not as intriguing imo


----------



## Domo

William Ayin said:


> not as exciting imo


How cool is the PADI though eh? The black/silver bezel looks awesome.


----------



## tsteph12

Domo said:


> How cool is the PADI though eh? The black/silver bezel looks awesome.


The bezel edge and crown of this new PADI Tuna look a bit cobalt blue to my eyes.


----------



## 59yukon01

Robot smiley face bracelet. Hate it!










Tappin and Talkin.


----------



## goyoneuff

Again...

When is Seiko going to launch a Solar Radio Wave diver? Is not as if they didn't have the modules... C'man Seiko !!!!



William Ayin said:


> New solar tuna
> View attachment 9307442


----------



## matthew P

59yukon01 said:


> Robot smiley face bracelet. Hate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tappin and Talkin.


Crab Mouth..... hadn't seen that before.


----------



## 59yukon01

matthew P said:


> Crab Mouth..... hadn't seen that before.


Lol! Even worse.

Tappin and Talkin.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

A MM300 PADI maybe in the works..
waiting..


----------



## Aliens Exist

William Ayin said:


> Blue MM1000, New padi diver


"Prospex" logo on the dial of MarineMaster lineup? Wtf? Are you serious Seiko?

PS: Looks like Seiko celebrating 135th Anniversary of their watchmaking in next year.


----------



## phoenix844884

Any reference/model numbers on the PADI Tuna, Blue MM300, and Solar Tuna Chronos?


----------



## moyski

Bettamacrostoma said:


> A MM300 PADI maybe in the works..
> waiting..


Yes! Where do I sign up for the wait list?


----------



## Glengooligan

Ugh. That Prospex logo seriously needs to go. Every time I see it I think of media from the 90's... "X-TREME" products, sports, etc. Yuck.



Aliens Exist said:


> "Prospex" logo on the dial of MarineMaster lineup? Wtf? Are you serious Seiko?
> 
> PS: Looks like Seiko celebrating 135th Anniversary of their watchmaking in next year.


----------



## Glengooligan

Is this real??? That seigaiha pattern on the dial is an excellent touch!



William Ayin said:


> Blue MM1000
> View attachment 9307426
> 
> 
> New padi diver
> View attachment 9307434
> 
> 
> New solar tuna
> View attachment 9307442


----------



## zetaplus93

William Ayin said:


> Blue MM1000
> View attachment 9307426


That's a nice shade of blue!


----------



## Boone

I like that hi beat MM1000, but I don't get the ugly screws on a dressy diver.


----------



## SC-Texas

Boone said:


> I like that hi beat MM1000, but I don't get the ugly screws on a dressy diver.


Where can you get a blue mm1000

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelyos

SC-Texas said:


> Where can you get a blue mm1000
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


You don't want that monstrosity... It's huuuuugggggeeeeee!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger

PADI tuna and solar chronograph tuna..... Sweet


----------



## Wildmans85

So if I cross my fingers really tight will that help the chances of that blue making its way to a Seiko Shogan?


----------



## Deep.Eye

I see they keep on milking the same cow: same watches re-released with different dials and color combinations... Still no mid-size mid-tier diver, only giant 43-45mm beasts. I've been waiting for years for something in the Turtle/Sumo range, but with a more small wrist friendly diameter. 
Had they released s 38-40mm Turtle, i would buy it any day.


----------



## djdertate

Deep.Eye said:


> I see they keep on milking the same cow: same watches re-released with different dials and color combinations... Still no mid-size mid-tier diver, only giant 43-45mm beasts. I've been waiting for years for something in the Turtle/Sumo range, but with a more small wrist friendly diameter.
> Had they released s 38-40mm Turtle, i would buy it any day.


Same here, I would kill for a mid size Sumo or Tuna.


----------



## sblantipodi

Domo said:


> Introducing Three New Grand Seiko Hi-Beat 36,000 GMTs, Including a Limited Edition | Watches By SJX
> 
> I have these crazy dreams where I have my SBGJ005, and also an SBGJ015 and now the new 021.


36000 beats are my favourites high end seikos. love them all.


----------



## Aliens Exist

phoenix844884 said:


> Any reference/model numbers on the PADI Tuna, Blue MM300, and Solar Tuna Chronos?





MM 1000m - SBEX005
PADI Tuna 300m - SBBN039
Solar Tuna Chronograph - SBDL038


----------



## Seppia

Deep.Eye said:


> I see they keep on milking the same cow: same watches re-released with different dials and color combinations... Still no mid-size mid-tier diver, only giant 43-45mm beasts. I've been waiting for years for something in the Turtle/Sumo range, but with a more small wrist friendly diameter.
> Had they released s 38-40mm Turtle, i would buy it any day.


43mm? You wish!
The MM1000 is like 50mm and 20mm tall. 
I'm kind of grateful they stopped making normal sized watches, saved me a ton of money.



Aliens Exist said:


>


The top one looks great, so it will probably be 45mm at least.


----------



## Rankiryu

GBCC997 Tourbillon 12,000,000yen
18K WG








GBCC996 Tourbillon 11,000,000yen
18K PG


----------



## William Ayin

nope


----------



## Shep_herd

Deep.Eye said:


> I see they keep on milking the same cow: same watches re-released with different dials and color combinations... Still no mid-size mid-tier diver, only giant 43-45mm beasts. I've been waiting for years for something in the Turtle/Sumo range, but with a more small wrist friendly diameter.
> Had they released s 38-40mm Turtle, i would buy it any day.


Agree - so much!

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alberto Sequera

Shep_herd said:


> Agree - so much!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


+1

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## djdertate

Seppia said:


> 43mm? You wish!
> The MM1000 is like 50mm and 20mm tall.
> I'm kind of grateful they stopped making normal sized watches, saved me a ton of money.
> 
> The top one looks great, so it will probably be 45mm at least.


That is the silver lining to having a smaller wrist. My 6.5 in wrist has saved me a lot of money.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

Photos: K&L Watch


----------



## luth_ukail

That credor is a Grand No

Sent from my 70 bucks Asus Zenfone Go


----------



## georgefl74

Domo said:


> Photos: K&L Watch


MOAR!


----------



## Marrin

Shep_herd said:


> Agree - so much!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


+1

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

Domo said:


> Photos: K&L Watch


I already know that this watch is going to be huge -- but, damn, the blue color scheme makes this the best looking iteration of the MM1000 I've seen.

I'd willingly gain 20 pounds just so that I'd be able to wear it.


----------



## maxxevv

Ottovonn said:


> I already know that this watch is going to be huge -- but, damn, the blue color scheme makes this the best looking iteration of the MM1000 I've seen.
> 
> I'd willingly gain 20 pounds just so that I'd be able to wear it.


They should put this colour scheme on the MM300, would be killer (sales) !!!


----------



## gaizka

Ottovonn said:


> I already know that this watch is going to be huge -- but, damn, the blue color scheme makes this the best looking iteration of the MM1000 I've seen.
> 
> I'd willingly gain 20 pounds just so that I'd be able to wear it.


Anyone know if that rubber strap is available to purchase separately?


----------



## Kisifer

Do we know when these new Seikos will be available? Is it 2016?


----------



## Domo

Another WAKO non-limited special edition, SBGA155.

Bracelet and leather strap, s/s with etched WAKO caseback.


----------



## maxxevv

As with all GS watches, I'll have to look at "real world" photos before I decide if I like them. The dial colours do look promising though.


----------



## Cobia

Domo said:


> Another WAKO non-limited special edition, SBGA155.
> 
> Bracelet and leather strap, s/s with etched WAKO caseback.
> 
> Nice watch but is it only me thinking theres too many different fonts used on there if you include the 12 and 6.
> 
> Theres the Seiko, Grand Seiko, 12, 6, spring drive all in different style font, and if you wanted to go OCD the japan at the bottom is different too
> The 12 hour marker really throws it imo, apart from that its a nice looker.


----------



## riposte

From Seiko Japan, SBGA145, 650.000 JPY, limited 24 pieces, Hankyu Umeda departement (Osaka)
https://store.seikowatches.com/jp_ja/detail.html?id=6371


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

I prefer to not see it as Seiko milking the same cow. They are making limited editions with a price premium to offset the greater unit cost of the lower quantity LE models, additional sales marketing costs specific to the LE and charging extra for scarcity and perceived exclusivity. This, in turn, lowers the cost of mass market models.

So no, Seiko is not milking the same cow over and over. They are giving the cow one extra squeeze, dividing up the little extra milk, adding chocolate and strawberry flavoring to each portion, putting them in numbered milk cartons, and making them only available to the other schools across town so we have to hoard our milk money or be extra nice to the creepy teacher who offers to buy us things just so we can have chocolate or strawberry milk.


----------



## Seppia

Domo said:


> Another WAKO non-limited special edition, SBGA155.
> 
> Bracelet and leather strap, s/s with etched WAKO caseback.


Ugh



riposte said:


> From Seiko Japan, SBGA145, 650.000 JPY, limited 24 pieces, Hankyu Umeda departement (Osaka)
> https://store.seikowatches.com/jp_ja/detail.html?id=6371
> 
> View attachment 9386466


Looks great!


----------



## Domo

135 year Seiko anniversary Galante L.E. of 150 pieces, SBLA097.

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/news/pressrelease/posts/572/20160907


----------



## Seppia

Mother of god


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Seppia said:


> Mother of god


And I raise you a WTF.


----------



## whoa

Damn that's.... Well.. "speciel" let's call it that! 

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## Domo

Seppia said:


> Mother of god


No, it's mother of pearl

;-);-)


----------



## William Ayin

I'am starting to think Seiko's designers aren't entirely sane...a little tear rolled down my cheek when i saw that galante monstrosity.


----------



## yonsson

William Ayin said:


> I'am starting to think Seiko's designers aren't entirely sane...a little tear rolled down my cheek when i saw that galante monstrosity.


Pictures of Galantes should always come with a disclaimer and a clear warning.

Im still waiting for the 2017 GS hi beat diver sneak peak photos to make this thread really interesting. I hope I don't have to wait until 2018 for those to emerge.


----------



## georgefl74

I think that Galante is the most beautiful ladies watch I've ever seen and I'd sure be buying one for the misses. If I was a Russian tycoon.


----------



## MLJinAK

I think the Galante is awesome too. Wife hates it, so, there goes that...

-MLJinAK.


----------



## theEntreriCode

***** Christ! What a mess. Can someone please explain the Galante line to me? If I was in charge of Galante, I'd turn it into a skeleton line with Grand Seiko Levels of polishing and simple cases.


----------



## Rankiryu

CREDOR Ladies' quartz

GSAS938 400,000yen








GSAS939 300,000yen








GSAS941 550,000yen








GSAS943 550,000yen


----------



## Marrin

Whenever I see any model of a Galante, my only reaction is:
😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## riposte

Those Credor are using 4J81? Good, ladies deserve HAQ movement too

I think Credor quartz caseback too bland, boring, bad, compared to Grand Seiko quartz caseback, they should improve it


----------



## Erichong9848

William Ayin said:


> Blue MM1000
> View attachment 9307426
> 
> 
> New padi diver
> View attachment 9307434
> 
> 
> New solar tuna
> View attachment 9307442


Do you have the model names for these? Or do you know when it's going to be released? They look amazing!!! I love them!!!


----------



## Cobia

Domo said:


> 135 year Seiko anniversary Galante L.E. of 150 pieces, SBLA097.
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/news/pressrelease/posts/572/20160907
> 
> View attachment 9394754
> 
> 
> View attachment 9394762


Holy mother of *****.........


----------



## Skody

She uugggly


----------



## Rankiryu

SEIKO SOTTSASS Limited 300
Movement: 7N01 quartz
Diameter: 37mm
Thickness: 7.7mm
Release: October

SCXP035 20,000yen








SCXP036 23,000yen








SCXP038 23,000yen








SCXP039 23,000yen


----------



## appleb

Rankiryu said:


> SEIKO SOTTSASS Limited 300
> Movement: 7N01 quartz
> Diameter: 37mm
> Thickness: 7.7mm
> Release: October
> 
> SCXP035 20,000yen
> SCXP036 23,000yen
> SCXP038 23,000yen
> SCXP039 23,000yen


Those look like something made by Swatch.


----------



## matthew P

I like the white one


----------



## v1triol




----------



## djdertate

I was half expecting those SCXPs to be smart watches. Reminds me of a Pebble Time Round. Not my cup of tea.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius

Dear Seiko, take note


----------



## maxxevv

New Kinetic 100m Divers, SKA745, 747 and 749


----------



## yonsson

SDGenius said:


> Dear Seiko, take note
> View attachment 9477498


pleeding to SEIKO is like praying,
you'll never get a response. 
still waiting for my mechanical hi beat GS Diver and my mechanical GS chrono.


----------



## maxxevv

The 50th Anniversary of the Original 6159 is not too far away, if it were to happen, it will probably happen then I think ? 
A 8L55 in a MM300 case possibly ??


----------



## namleung

yonsson said:


> pleeding to SEIKO is like praying,
> you'll never get a response.
> still waiting for my mechanical hi beat GS Diver and my mechanical GS chrono.


Same idea here. Prefer purely mechanical version of GS Diver.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

maxxevv said:


> The 50th Anniversary of the Original 6159 is not too far away, if it were to happen, it will probably happen then I think ?
> A 8L55 in a MM300 case possibly ??


Not likely to happen since we have both SBDX003 and SBDX012.


----------



## maxxevv

They didn't come with a high-beat 36k movement though. 

But in any case, we can only speculate here.


----------



## Cobia

maxxevv said:


> New Kinetic 100m Divers, SKA745, 747 and 749
> 
> View attachment 9479482
> View attachment 9479490
> View attachment 9479498


Wish they didn't mark the hours with numbers, it really dumbs down a watch imo, the 6,9 and 12 kill this watch.


----------



## Domo

The SD GMT Trannies have made their way onto the website.

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/prospex/sea/diverscuba/sbdb017

Pricey.


----------



## shelfcompact

Tuna Padi.... ok. Kinda cool.

Tuna Chrono... ugh.


----------



## riposte

Where is Tuna chrono?
---
Nice Kinetic divers. Agree with numeral markers on the dial. They should remove it or just use 12 and 6. And maybe change the movement to solar powered to make it more clean (I don't like kinetic button). The bezel, dials design (except numeral markers), is perfect for me.
---
I want to know why Seiko and Citizen loves to add day window on the dial? I think it is make they hard to aligned the crown properly


----------



## moyski

Domo said:


> The SD GMT Trannies have made their way onto the website.
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/prospex/sea/diverscuba/sbdb017
> 
> Pricey.


GMT Trannies?!? I sure hope that nickname doesn't stick with the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theEntreriCode

moyski said:


> GMT Trannies?!? I sure hope that nickname doesn't stick with the watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's something mighty off about them. At those prices I'd rather continue saving for a GS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

moyski said:


> GMT Trannies?!? I sure hope that nickname doesn't stick with the watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with trannies!


----------



## matthew P

New handset on the GMT spring drive Trans?
getting up there price wise, going to interesting seeing how these play out.
Making my used GS029 feel small and cheap in comparison.


----------



## Aliens Exist

November 2016 and January 2017 releases - Seiko x Giugiaro Design Collaboration models


----------



## Iandk

Aliens Exist said:


> November 2016 and January 2017 releases - Seiko x Giugiaro Design Collaboration models


*tilts his head*


----------



## stewham

Aliens Exist said:


> November 2016 and January 2017 releases - Seiko x Giugiaro Design Collaboration models


They look cool. I hope they reissue the diver too, and the rest.


----------



## whoa

I kinda like the dark Grey with orange! Not as retro as the original but pretty cool! 

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## yonsson

theEntreriCode said:


> There's something mighty off about them. At those prices I'd rather continue saving for a GS
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


400 000 yen is GS money.


----------



## BDC

Aliens Exist said:


> November 2016 and January 2017 releases - Seiko x Giugiaro Design Collaboration models


----------



## Mmpaste

I liked the aliens reissues but just couldn't. These Giugiaro's? Well, yes and thank-you.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Mmpaste said:


> I liked the aliens reissues but just couldn't. These Giugiaro's? Well, yes and thank-you.


I liked these enough to pick up the dark grey and orange one (not shown here)...still need to fit a strap to it so haven't worn it yet. They're different enough but not as oddball as the Alien watch.


----------



## riposte

SBGX127, titanium, only 40 pieces, 380,000 JPY, available at Kintetsu Dept. Store (Osaka)
















This year (until this month), Seiko released for domestic market:
1 GS quartz 
https://store.seikowatches.com/jp_ja/detail.html?id=6369
4 GS Spring Drive
https://store.seikowatches.com/jp_ja/detail.html?id=6371
https://store.seikowatches.com/jp_ja/detail.html?id=6304
https://store.seikowatches.com/jp_ja/detail.html?id=6191
https://store.seikowatches.com/jp_ja/detail.html?id=6078
1 Hi-Beat automatic JDM limited edition 
https://store.seikowatches.com/jp_ja/detail.html?id=6078
1 Credor for women
https://store.seikowatches.com/jp_ja/detail.html?id=6078


----------



## Lftwgr

yonsson said:


> 400 000 yen is GS money.


I wish they'd issue a gmt / sd / ti mm300 instead of an imo ugly tranny


----------



## Domo

riposte said:


> SBGX127, titanium, only 40 pieces, 380,000 JPY, available at Kintetsu Dept. Store (Osaka)
> 
> View attachment 9517562


That's actually really nice! :-!


----------



## Zulu15

No new lower priced divers, shame


----------



## William Ayin

SDGenius said:


> Dear Seiko, take note
> View attachment 9477498


Chapter ring still looks misaligned lol but great mod!


----------



## NorthMac

riposte said:


> SBGX127, titanium, only 40 pieces, 380,000 JPY, available at Kintetsu Dept. Store (Osaka)
> 
> View attachment 9517562


This dial style always reminds me of LV purses, which I suppose this department store sells!


----------



## hiro1963

Not Seiko, but new Promaster BN0111 Super Ti (Duratect TIC), sapphire, LE (550 each)

39.8mm case


----------



## Marrin

I dont understand why Citizen refuses to make them regular without the extra logos of collaboration like the royal marines and now this!

Such a great watch that would be even greater without the extra text on the dial

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76

Marrin said:


> I dont understand why Citizen refuses to make them regular without the extra logos of collaboration like the royal marines and now this!
> 
> Such a great watch that would be even greater without the extra text on the dial
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


+1.

For a second I thought we had a worthy successor of the Ray Mears watch and they write some silly stuff on the dial....

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963

smille76 said:


> +1.
> 
> For a second I thought we had a worthy successor of the Ray Mears watch and they write some silly stuff on the dial....
> 
> S.
> 
> Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


Hear! Hear!

Hope Citizen makes the non-LE versions.


----------



## Mathy

Marrin said:


> I dont understand why Citizen refuses to make them regular without the extra logos of collaboration like the royal marines and now this!
> 
> Such a great watch that would be even greater without the extra text on the dial
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


2nd this, I love the extra bold all numerals functional tough watch look but these collaboration logos Ruin an otherwise great watch. The closest I have come to the look but it's much smaller case is the Momentum Atlas 38mm titanium, great looking watch, still very tempted by it.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb

Agreed with everyone about the citizen watch. The extra text on the dial is way too obtrusive.


----------



## Cobia

GirchyGirchy said:


> I liked these enough to pick up the dark grey and orange one (not shown here)...still need to fit a strap to it so haven't worn it yet. They're different enough but not as oddball as the Alien watch.


This can only be worn by people who wear their watch on their right hand, its a ridiculous design because most wear their watch on their left, whats Seiko thinking?

Heres a G-Shock frogman, i own this model but in black, its off centered to the correct side so you can wear it on your left, and its a great design for its intended purpose, theres no watch riding over your hand, you have great wrist movement, this watch is not meant to be worn on the right hand.








Im not sure seiko has thought this one through, its off catered to the wrong side, maybe its only intended to be sold to right handed watch wearers, maybe im missing something?

You'd have to do this seiko up pretty tight and fairly far up your wrist to wear it on the left so itwouldnt drift down and dig into the top of your hand, maybe some are ok with that, but as i like wearing mine low and fairly loose this Seiko would be unwearable.


----------



## tiha

Cobia said:


> This can only be worn by people who wear their watch on their right hand, its a ridiculous design because most wear their watch on their left, whats Seiko thinking?


Actually no. The watch is quite comfortable to wear on the left hand.


----------



## Cobia

tiha said:


> Actually no. The watch is quite comfortable to wear on the left hand.


It wouldn't be for me, my frog has less overhang and its impossible to wear properly on the right, its simply not designed for it, the entire purpose of the off entered watch it to take it away from the top of your hand, whats the design function for this watch? if you are a left handed watch wearer its a complete fail, maybe the silliest design I've ever seen, but each to their own.


----------



## tiha

Did you try it? It's one of the designs that may look strange in pictures but wearing it is completely different experience. I have Frogman also and this Giugiaro design isn't less comfortable - actually it's better due the smaller size and thickness of the watch. Of course, it may depend on wrist size.


----------



## NorthMac

I noticed these new Brightz on the main JP site; didn't see them posted in the last few dozen pages (apologies if I missed the post!)

These are sort of "Astron lite"; a touch smaller than 8xx Astron, Ti case, radio time sync instead of satellite, considerably cheaper. Solar movement 8B92.

Overall not bad efforts; SAGA215 looks like a riff on Cocktail Time! IMO these watches should have perpetual calendars - Citizen's analogous movements usually do and Seiko is more stingy re. this feature. I know dates come with the radio signal, but it is good to have the calendar always correct even for those who don't get the radio sync due to location.

SAGA 215








SAGA 217








SAGA 219


----------



## v1triol

I do not mind 217&219, but SAGA215 is a stunner!  thanks for sharing.


----------



## MLJinAK

Domo said:


> The SD GMT Trannies have made their way onto the website.
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/prospex/sea/diverscuba/sbdb017
> 
> Pricey.


Love the Japanese to English translations...










-MLJinAK.


----------



## peoplem




----------



## scoff

Wow. Google knows nothing on SBDN035 SBDC049 SBBN039.
I wonder how fast this page will get indexed.


----------



## Foxman2k

That saga215 looks great


----------



## artblakey

Ah, so the PADI range gets expanded. Very cool. We're just missing a PADI monster now aren't we.

PADI Baby Tuna posted by Davidhu



Davidhu said:


> They will release in 2017 feb


----------



## yonsson

PADI Sumo looks cool but why not a Pepsi bezel like on the SRPA?


----------



## goyoneuff

Am I reading this right...

~46.5mm length, ~38.8 ish diameter ?

Wow !!!!

Those are the specs of the SBDN019... !

The "woman" new solars... !

Now, when is Seiko going to give us Radio Controlled... that is all this one is missing!!!



peoplem said:


> [/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## Rankiryu

SBGA157 550,000yen
TAKASHIMAYA Osaka Store Limited
November 3 release


----------



## MarcoM68

is there's something wrong ? same watch different specs.....


----------



## goyoneuff

Nope... is not the same watch. One is the "man" version the other is the "woman" version !



MarcoM68 said:


> is there's something wrong ? same watch different specs.....


----------



## maxxevv

They are different watches. Look at the sizes.


----------



## cbethanc

_Giugiaros have a great look. _


----------



## MarcoM68

goyoneuff said:


> Nope... is not the same watch. One is the "man" version the other is the "woman" version !
> 
> 
> 
> MarcoM68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there's something wrong ? same watch different specs.....
Click to expand...

I was sleeping. .....really


----------



## Worker

Does anyone know the date of the padi tuna sbbn039 release (apologies if I missed it)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h

NorthMac said:


> I noticed these new Brightz on the main JP site; didn't see them posted in the last few dozen pages (apologies if I missed the post!)
> 
> Does anyone know what H Y L N means on the left subdial?
> 
> All I can think is High-Low. Yes-No like a Ouija board.
> 
> SAGA 215
> View attachment 9554042
> 
> 
> H L
> Y N


----------



## JoeOBrien

It's radio-controlled, so yeah; Yes/No for radio reception result, High/Low possibly for the signal strength unless that's a power reserve.


----------



## ten13th

Worker said:


> Does anyone know the date of the padi tuna sbbn039 release (apologies if I missed it)?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


January 2017. Limited to 700 units.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Serpentor

This one, the SBDJ013, has been out for a while but I just picked it up and I must say it is really good!


----------



## broonzbane

That PADI Sumo is bound to get a lot of people excited! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

Is it just me, or is anybody else suffering from PADI overkill?


----------



## 59yukon01

brandon\ said:


> Is it just me, or is anybody else suffering from PADI overkill?


Too much Padimania for me as well and I'm a Seiko fan.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Agreed. Bored of PADI.


----------



## Memento Vivere

broonzbane said:


> That PADI Sumo is bound to get a lot of people excited!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like me!

Drooling over here.


----------



## Tickstart

Haha yeah told you PADI was inflated. Now it's just getting ridiculous.


----------



## eric72

If any interest Sla015 from Europe









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

eric72 said:


> If any interest Sla015 from Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


Looks better on the wrist. Those gold indexes pop up nicely against the blue backdrop


----------



## MLJinAK

eric72 said:


> If any interest Sla015 from Europe
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


That is soooooooooooo beautiful!!!!! Oh my goodness! Wow!

*regains composure* Nice watch, bro.


----------



## Memento Vivere

I like it more than the pictures, for sure. But I agree with the user that stated it cheapens the look of the MM300, which I feel looks considerably more upscale/upmarket than its price would suggest. Especially that powder blue dial.... I just don't like it. On the Sumo maybe, sure.

Forgive me for saying it, but it kind of reminds me of that hideous Deep Blue diver priced around $1,000 that sort of looks like a Ball knockoff. Alpha Marine? Alpha Bravo Commander Wristslayer? Something like that.

I appreciate a good Seiko LE as much as the next guy (typing this while rocking my Zimbe Turtle <3), but come on Seiko. If you're gonna do a LE MM300, put the damn 8l55 in there with a sapphire crystal, or give us a titanium version. Then we'll talk (and by talk I mean open my wallet wider than the Grand Canyon).


----------



## eric72

Believe me. Doesn't look cheap in person.....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mbaulfinger

I have to say that I like the Sla015. It's neat shade of blue that's unusual and unique. Good photo btw. Enjoy it!


----------



## Memento Vivere

eric72 said:


> Believe me. Doesn't look cheap in person.....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


I'm sorry, I didn't mean to insult you. If it's your thing, more power to you! Certainly nicer than the stock photos suggested.


----------



## burns78

Live is like here:


----------



## Memento Vivere

Sorry, duplicate post. Please delete.


----------



## mi6_

Serpentor said:


> This one, the SBDJ013, has been out for a while but I just picked it up and I must say it is really good!


Please post a review with some pics if you can. I've seen a few forum members with these watches but can't find any reviews yet.


----------



## JazzBass

artblakey said:


> Ah, so the PADI range gets expanded. Very cool. We're just missing a PADI monster


I seriously doubt we'll ever see a PADI Monster, since Seiko discontinued the Monster, recently. Rob from Monsterwatches told me this. Don't know why they chose to continue with the Shrouded Monster/Baby Tuna instead of the regular Monster, since the latter is (or rather, used to be) much more popular.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

JazzBass said:


> Seiko discontinued the Monster, recently.


----------



## Domo

JazzBass said:


> Seiko discontinued the Monster, recently.


----------



## yonsson

mi6_ said:


> Please post a review with some pics if you can. I've seen a few forum members with these watches but can't find any reviews yet.


I posted a review weeks ago but in Swedish. I can translate it if you'd like but if it's pics you are after then the Swedish review will be enough.

Summary:
cheap clasp, fake 5-piece bracelet, folded end links, cheap bezel action. Other than that, great watch. Can't go wrong for the price.


----------



## El-Duderino

Domo said:


> View attachment 9598522


http://replygif.net/i/101.gif

EDIT: Hmmm, I thought this would include the post you replied to from JazzBass about the Monster being discontinued. This is much less funny. I'll see myself out.


----------



## dinexus

brandon\ said:


> Is it just me, or is anybody else suffering from PADI overkill?


Shark has officially been jumped. Was going to as I'm PADI-certified, definitely won't now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

2 new full production GS spring drives, SBGA147/149. Very similar to the SBGA099/101 except a slightly different lume treatment and titanium cases.

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/gs/collection/detail.php?pid=SBGA147

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/gs/collection/detail.php?pid=SBGA149


----------



## theEntreriCode

Domo said:


> 2 new full production GS spring drives, SBGA147/149. Very similar to the SBGA099/101 except a slightly different lume treatment and titanium cases.
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/gs/collection/detail.php?pid=SBGA147
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/gs/collection/detail.php?pid=SBGA149


Not as nice as the snow flake though. At least in pics. Wish the snowflake came in steel...not that I could buy it anytime soon, bust still wish it came in steel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

theEntreriCode said:


> Not as nice as the snow flake though. At least in pics. Wish the snowflake came in steel...not that I could buy it anytime soon, bust still wish it came in steel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's wrong with titanium? They are light, strong and comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## theEntreriCode

slow_mo said:


> What's wrong with titanium? They are light, strong and comfortable on the wrist.


Nothing wrong. I like the look and heft of steel. Though I do need to spend some more time with a titanium watch to truly understand it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Domo said:


> 2 new full production GS spring drives, SBGA147/149. Very similar to the SBGA099/101 except a slightly different lume treatment and titanium cases.
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/gs/collection/detail.php?pid=SBGA147
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/gs/collection/detail.php?pid=SBGA149


I have always thought the 099 and 101 were unpopular, never see anyone posting pics of them.


----------



## maxxevv

Think these may not have been shared yet:

Based off the 4R57 movement with a power reserve.

SSA303, 305, 306, 308, (limited edition) 309


----------



## djdertate

Love the power reserve on those SSA30x's. However I dislike the date as a dial vs as a window. Throw big date windows on that watch at the 6 o'clock position and I would love the watch a lot more.


----------



## brandon\

At first blush, I like them. I like how the PR hand is mounted on the central post. But I don't like how the cut-out for the PR extends beyond "E". 

And the retrograde date in and of itself doesn't bother me too much. I just don't like how it looks like a small seconds dial. I don't think I could ever shake that.


----------



## maxxevv

Yes, similar sentiments here. 

"Close but no cigar ..." 

The power reserve should really be set on the left so that the "full" will be at the top and "empty" will be at the bottom. 

And yes, a big date, set in horizontal at 6 o'clock or 3 o'clock would indeed look better imo too.


----------



## danimelara

Question: 

About that PADI SUMO. 

do you guys know how much does it cost? The page is cut out. It does not show the price. 

I dont understand Japanese, does anybody know if this is a Hardlex or Sapphire?


----------



## huwp

Hardlex (ハードレックス)


----------



## Serpentor

mi6_ said:


> Please post a review with some pics if you can. I've seen a few forum members with these watches but can't find any reviews yet.


There will be a review on my blog but I can't say exactly when. There's a couple of watches standing in line.


----------



## Serpentor

yonsson said:


> I posted a review weeks ago but in Swedish. I can translate it if you'd like but if it's pics you are after then the Swedish review will be enough.
> 
> Summary:
> cheap clasp, fake 5-piece bracelet, folded end links, cheap bezel action. Other than that, great watch. Can't go wrong for the price.


My biggest concern was the bezel action. I couldn't even stand the sound of it. But apart from that I think it was great in comparison to the price.


----------



## Rankiryu

PRESAGE SARW027
SEIKO 135th Anniversary Limited Edition (1956 pieces) 120,000 yen


----------



## Rankiryu

BRIGHTZ SAGA225
SEIKO 135th Anniversary Limited Edition (1200 pieces) 140,000 yen


----------



## v1triol

So many questions... why another watch with small second next to a power reserve? Why don't the they just do a clear power reserve? Why another fine watch has been ruined by gems on the dial... why?


----------



## noenmon

v1triol said:


> So many questions... why another watch with small second next to a power reserve?


So you know what date it is.


----------



## v1triol

noenmon said:


> So you know what date it is.


You are right, it is a date sub-dial, thanks, but imo it is still unnecessary sub-dial.


----------



## Rankiryu

PROSPEX Diver Scuba Limited Edition Produced by LOWERCASE
November 11 release

SBDL035 (3000 pieces) 63,000 yen








SBDL037 (3000 pieces) 50,000 yen








SBDL038 (3000 pieces) 55,000 yen


----------



## Domo

Rankiryu said:


> View attachment 9634986


*SIGH*

I TOLD them...."Spring drive chronograph tuna!"
Maybe they're not getting my letters :-s

;-)


----------



## yonsson

v1triol said:


> So many questions... why another watch with small second next to a power reserve? Why don't the they just do a clear power reserve? Why another fine watch has been ruined by gems on the dial... why?


Well, with the power reserve reversed, it would hide the SEIKO logo when fully charged, smarter this way.


----------



## burns78

v1triol said:


> You are right, it is a date sub-dial, thanks, but imo it is still unnecessary sub-dial.


Because Seiko doesn't have movement with power reserve and classic window date.
All Seiko watches with reserve indicator is already boring - time for changes!


----------



## Boone

Please someone message me if a new SKX style is ever released. I like the Turtles but am holding out hope for an updated classically styled SKX.


----------



## dinexus

Boone said:


> Please someone message me if a new SKX style is ever released. I like the Turtles but am holding out hope for an updated classically styled SKX.


Uhh, you might be waiting a real long time. Wasn't the SKX discontinued?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carajio

I think I have heard about the discontinued rumours of the SKX line every other week for years now... They seem to just keep on selling them.


----------



## brandon\

Carajio said:


> I think I have heard about the discontinued rumours of the SKX line every other week for years now... They seem to just keep on selling them.


Yeah. This.

And if there is going to be a new updated and refreshed SKX007/009/etc&#8230; it more than likely won't be an SKX anymore. It will probably be an SRP since SKX = 7S26 and SRP = 4R36.


----------



## Boone

It doesn't literally need to have a model beginning with SKX, I'm just looking for a spiritual successor. I thought they were officially discontinued already. They're still available but seem to be drying up especially the J versions for a reasonable price. 

Sorry to divert the thread like this.


----------



## humphrj

Boone said:


> Please someone message me if a new SKX style is ever released. I like the Turtles but am holding out hope for an updated classically styled SKX.


+1

I had to build my own. 6R15 handwinding and hacking with 50+ hours power reserve, drilled lugs, sapphire crystal, coin edge bezel with ceramic insert. 
I wouldn't expect all that, but 4R15, drilled lugs and the new lume formula would be nice.


----------



## ukfirebird

humphrj said:


> +1
> 
> I had to build my own. 6R15 handwinding and hacking with 50+ hours power reserve, drilled lugs, sapphire crystal, coin edge bezel with ceramic insert.
> I wouldn't expect all that, but 4R15, drilled lugs and the new lume formula would be nice.
> 
> View attachment 9648242


Youve done a great job with that, very clean looking.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy

humphrj said:


> +1
> 
> I had to build my own. 6R15 handwinding and hacking with 50+ hours power reserve, drilled lugs, sapphire crystal, coin edge bezel with ceramic insert.
> I wouldn't expect all that, but 4R15, drilled lugs and the new lume formula would be nice.
> 
> View attachment 9648242


Seiko should literally just make that watch. Luuuuvley

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## userealwasabi

Rankiryu said:


> PRESAGE SARW027
> SEIKO 135th Anniversary Limited Edition (1956 pieces) 120,000 yen
> View attachment 9626442
> 
> 
> View attachment 9626450
> 
> 
> View attachment 9626458


Super love this! So gonna get it when it's out. Anyone else any thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

humphrj said:


> +1
> 
> I had to build my own. 6R15 handwinding and hacking with 50+ hours power reserve, drilled lugs, sapphire crystal, coin edge bezel with ceramic insert.
> I wouldn't expect all that, but 4R15, drilled lugs and the new lume formula would be nice.
> 
> View attachment 9648242











I made this 2010, then I grew up and bought a sbdx001. 
I can bet my left foot SEIKO won't release an updated 007. See the Tuna line, 007>015>031 all released before the old model got sold out and discontinued. If there would be a new 007, then it would have been released already.


----------



## djdertate

humphrj said:


> +1
> 
> I had to build my own. 6R15 handwinding and hacking with 50+ hours power reserve, drilled lugs, sapphire crystal, coin edge bezel with ceramic insert.
> I wouldn't expect all that, but 4R15, drilled lugs and the new lume formula would be nice.


Nice job! What case (case code) did you use?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj

Thanks.
Seiko SKX171 / Case 7s26 - 7020

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## Boone

yonsson said:


> I made this 2010, then I grew up and bought a sbdx001.
> I can bet my left foot SEIKO won't release an updated 007. See the Tuna line, 007>015>031 all released before the old model got sold out and discontinued. If there would be a new 007, then it would have been released already.


It's a good point. However, lately Seiko has been somewhat listening to their fans. The Turtle release as well as the new 28,800 beat autos. I'm not saying they will release a new 007 but I have a little hope.


----------



## yonsson

Boone said:


> It's a good point. However, lately Seiko has been somewhat listening to their fans. The Turtle release as well as the new 28,800 beat autos. I'm not saying they will release a new 007 but I have a little hope.


28800 autos?


----------



## Rankiryu

ASTRON SBXB117
ASTRON 5th Anniversary Limited Edition 2,500 pieces
210,000yen
November 26 release


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Just liked the watch. Saw the gems. Unliked the watch.


----------



## Horoticus

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Just liked the watch. Saw the gems. Unliked the watch.


And the specs: Vertical 55.8mm x 44.8mm x horizontal thickness 12.4mm...

One word: No.


----------



## brandon\

And fine if they wanted the XII and VI markers. But just II, IIII, and X? It looks really unbalanced. I get that the subdial is there and that's why there's no VIII. They should have just placed more stones at II, IIII, and X. This is probably the only time in history that a watch would look better with MORE gemstones.

(Also, there is a joke in there somewhere that the 8 got ate.)


----------



## NorthMac

Horoticus said:


> And the specs: Vertical 55.8mm x 44.8mm x horizontal thickness 12.4mm...
> 
> One word: No.


+1. Gems or no gems, Seiko need to get the Astron series down to about 42mm x 48 mm - then they will sell many more, as the range of styles is a decent blend of dressy/sporty everyday wear. I expect further miniaturization will allow this over time (the alternative idea is that Seiko really wants these to be giant size....?)


----------



## Raydius

Boone said:


> It's a good point. However, lately Seiko has been somewhat listening to their fans. The Turtle release as well as the new 28,800 beat autos. I'm not saying they will release a new 007 but I have a little hope.


From a business perspective why would they upgrade a model that people are still paying $250+ for the old one? Some SRP's go on sale that cheap, so you know the SKX in its current form must be a serious cash cow.

I'm in the "I built my own" camp as well with 4R36, sapphire, etc, but can't see Seiko releasing an SKX update until the market dictates it by no longer buying the current model.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

It seems like maybe 3 or so years ago, someone joined Seiko who _really_ like diamonds....


----------



## horolicious

Domo said:


> It seems like maybe 3 or so years ago, someone joined Seiko who _really_ like diamonds....


Have you seen Credor. I think that person just switched from one position to another.


----------



## Domo

TOPTISHKIN said:


> Have you seen Credor. I think that person just switched from one position to another.


MMm.......Nah, that guy's definitely still at Credor :-d


----------



## maxxevv

Domo said:


> MMm.......Nah, that guy's definitely still at Credor :-d


lol .... think you meant the Micro Artist Studio or is that the Shuzuku-ishi Studio ??


----------



## v1triol

Spirit SBPJ023 
38,000 YPN


----------



## theEntreriCode

Boone said:


> It's a good point. However, lately Seiko has been somewhat listening to their fans. The Turtle release as well as the new 28,800 beat autos. I'm not saying they will release a new 007 but I have a little hope.


In that case, I hope they come out with:

1) An updated MM300 with wider lugs, updated bracelet, hi-beat 36,000 BPH movement with a lower profile
2) A 40 mm, Grand Seiko Spring Drive Diver, again with a lower profile
3) Grand Seiko Snowflake in SS with the power reserve on the back, smaller size and lower profile
4) Hi Beat Grand Seiko with a lower profile and smaller size

In all honesty, these changes above would make me want to buy all the above.


----------



## Boone

yonsson said:


> 28800 autos?


Yeah, the SARW015 and SARW019. There are probably more but I'm not sure.


----------



## theEntreriCode

I 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz

Stelyos said:


> besides chino, higuchi and seiya... who is the best to get a hold of these limited edition or JDM models and how do you know well in advance to have a chance in getting one?


I've bought from creationwatches.com and shoppinginjapan.net - who have JDM and Limited Editions - service from both has been impeccable.


----------



## FloridaPhil941

Boone said:


> Yeah, the SARW015 and SARW019. There are probably more but I'm not sure.


Yeah, the 6r27 movement. I've just ordered the SARW025 and the 28,800 was what pushed me over the edge.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

FloridaPhil941 said:


> Yeah, the 6r27 movement. I've just ordered the SARW025 and the 28,800 was what pushed me over the edge.


The SARW line is great. I am probably in the minority for liking the power reserve indicator, date wheel and asymmetric dial layout. The Urushi and enamel dial models are something special.


----------



## theEntreriCode

Mr. James Duffy said:


> The SARW line is great. I am probably in the minority for liking the power reserve indicator, date wheel and asymmetric dial layout. The Urushi and enamel dial models are something special.


I really like them too. I just got the Urushi Chrono, but was highly tempted but the Urushi Dial SARW before the chrono came out. I'm still very tempted by it.


----------



## Domo

60th anniversary 5s SRPA33, SSA315/317.







Clemiko Timepiece


----------



## Boone

FloridaPhil941 said:


> Yeah, the 6r27 movement. I've just ordered the SARW025 and the 28,800 was what pushed me over the edge.


That's a sharp model. Very classy watch. That smooth sweep will be nice.


----------



## Cobia

Domo said:


> 60th anniversary 5s SRPA33, SSA315/317.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clemiko Timepiece


Just wish they'd ditch the seiko 5 logo, not a fan at all.


----------



## Cobia

Rankiryu said:


> ASTRON SBXB117
> ASTRON 5th Anniversary Limited Edition 2,500 pieces
> 210,000yen
> November 26 release
> View attachment 9693138
> 
> View attachment 9693146
> 
> View attachment 9693162


Real Sapphires?


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Domo said:


> 60th anniversary 5s SRPA33, SSA315/317.


I liked the SSAs until I saw other pics online...look like black PVD with gold indices, hands, and crown. Not a good look. Love the design but the colors ruin it.


----------



## Rankiryu

Cobia said:


> Real Sapphires?


Yes, Natural Blue Sapphire.


----------



## sgt.brimer

The SSA317 would look better if the crown was on the lower right side.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippy

Domo said:


> 60th anniversary 5s SRPA33, SSA315/317.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clemiko Timepiece


I think they're lovely but the 60th anniversary of the 5 series won't be until 2023... And the 50th anniversary for 5 Sports series is in 2018 I think. Where did you get the info and pics from, I'd love to have a read up on this. Ive got a 50th anniversary piece and it's one of my favourites in my collection.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius

Dear Seiko...


----------



## Domo

It's a Citizen, but whatevs.

New Chronomaster model surprisingly, using the non-eco drive movement.

ザ・シチズン AB9000-01A ［CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計］


----------



## Ahriman4891

Citizen really needs to be more adventurous when it comes to The Citizen design... they make the GS lineup look like the epitome of diversity.


----------



## Alberto Sequera

Pippy said:


> I think they're lovely but the 60th anniversary of the 5 series won't be until 2023... And the 50th anniversary for 5 Sports series is in 2018 I think. Where did you get the info and pics from, I'd love to have a read up on this. Ive got a 50th anniversary piece and it's one of my favourites in my collection.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You can find them at watcheszon I ordered the ssa315k1 yesterday, I paid $156.97 USD, now prices have raised.










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb

Alberto Sequera said:


> You can find them at watcheszon I ordered the ssa315k1 yesterday, I paid $156.97 USD, now prices have raised.


I wonder if these 60th anniversary specials come in special boxes or not. I live in Canada so the option of having the watch sent as a 'repair' is tempting to avoid customs.


----------



## Alberto Sequera

appleb said:


> I wonder if these 60th anniversary specials come in special boxes or not. I live in Canada so the option of having the watch sent as a 'repair' is tempting to avoid customs.


I paid the 3 additional dollars for the Seiko box, I have bought several watches from Watcheszon on Amazon and eBay and the boxes have never been the original ones where the watches are supposed to come. This is the first time I buy directly, let's see what happens.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg

SDGenius said:


> Dear Seiko...
> View attachment 9719314


Agreed. Although I have 007 I would likely to buy this as well. Mr.Seiko check this out.
BTW skx007 and 009 still widely available in almost all Seiko store on the Middle East and in airports. But no Sumo, and very few Tunas and new Turtle models Ive seen.


----------



## Pippy

Alberto Sequera said:


> You can find them at watcheszon I ordered the ssa315k1 yesterday, I paid $156.97 USD, now prices have raised.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Interesting although baffling as the anniversary is not for another 7 years. So the date code will be wrong?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

SDGenius said:


> Dear Seiko...
> View attachment 9719314


Too bad you put the Citizen dial and awful lumepip there, would have been perfect otherwise.

I was 99% sure SEIKO would release a hi beat GS Diver 2016 but they didn't. Now I'm 100% sure they will 2017, 55 year divers anniversary and all. + we now have the 8L55 diver so the crowd is warmed up. Or perhaps they'll release it 2018, 50 years after their first hi beat diver (6159). But hoping for Basel 2017 so I don't have to go over 100%.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy

yonsson said:


> Too bad you put the Citizen dial and awful lumepip there, would have been perfect otherwise.
> 
> I was 99% sure SEIKO would release a hi beat GS Diver 2016 but they didn't. Now I'm 100% sure they will 2017, 55 year divers anniversary and all. + we now have the 8L55 diver so the crowd is warmed up. Or perhaps they'll release it 2018, 50 years after their first hi beat diver (6159). But hoping for Basel 2017 so I don't have to go over 100%.


Citizen dial? What planet are we on?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alberto Sequera

Pippy said:


> Interesting although baffling as the anniversary is not for another 7 years. So the date code will be wrong?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not a Seiko expert but if these models were issued in celebration of Seiko's 60 years of automatic watch making.like the Presage ones, they are available since September.










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Citizen dial? What planet are we on?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Dial index @ 12.


----------



## dinexus

yonsson said:


> Dial index @ 12.


Uhh, that ain't the same dial. Look at the date window indice (or lack thereof on the Seiko). 12:00 indice ain't the same either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rankiryu

GRAND SEIKO SBGJ023 TAKASHIMAYA YOKOHAMA Limited Edition 25 pieces 700,000 yen


----------



## Rankiryu

Giugiaro Design reissue
SCED053 (right) and SCED055 (left) Limited Edition 1,500 pieces 35,000yen
November 11 release








SCED057 (center) Limited Edition 1,500 pieces 30,000yen
SCED059 (left) and SCED061 (right) Limited Edition 1,500 pieces 35,000yen
January 27 release


----------



## yonsson

dinexus said:


> Uhh, that ain't the same dial. Look at the date window indice (or lack thereof on the Seiko). 12:00 indice ain't the same either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No kidding smart ass. Photoshopped.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy

yonsson said:


> No kidding smart ass. Photoshopped.


Bro. It's a turtle dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius

yonsson said:


> No kidding smart ass. Photoshopped.


It's not photoshopped at all, it's an actual SRP585 dial


----------



## yonsson

SDGenius said:


> It's not photoshopped at all, it's an actual SRP585 dial


Nice, missed it, sorry.


----------



## brandon\

Rankiryu said:


> Giugiaro Design reissue
> SCED053 (right) and SCED055 (left) Limited Edition 1,500 pieces 35,000yen
> November 11 release
> View attachment 9739890
> 
> 
> SCED057 (center) Limited Edition 1,500 pieces 30,000yen
> SCED059 (left) and SCED061 (right) Limited Edition 1,500 pieces 35,000yen
> January 27 release
> View attachment 9739898


I'll just say it. Wtf this is ugly and useless.


----------



## artblakey

Gorgeous, I think these look amaaaazing.


----------



## goody2141

Someone beat me to it, but about time someone figured out it was a Mohawk dial, and not a Citizen, Turtle or photoshopped dial.


I think the Mohawk dial looks amazing. I want it in an 007.


----------



## Domo

Rankiryu said:


> GRAND SEIKO SBGJ023 TAKASHIMAYA YOKOHAMA Limited Edition 25 pieces 700,000 yen
> View attachment 9739842


Nice. I think that's only the second blue dialled hi-beat they've made (SBGH031)?


----------



## JoeOBrien

There was SBGH017 which was a kind of blue/green, and I'm almost certain there is another one that had all gold text, but it must have been super rare because I can't find anything about it. Either that or I imagined it.


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> There was SBGH017 which was a kind of blue/green, and I'm almost certain there is another one that had all gold text, but it must have been super rare because I can't find anything about it. Either that or I imagined it.


Picture


----------



## saccades

goody2141 said:


> Someone beat me to it, but about time someone figured out it was a Mohawk dial, and not a Citizen, Turtle or photoshopped dial.
> 
> I think the Mohawk dial looks amazing. I want it in an 007.


You and I both... the raised pip similarity to the stargate raised the obvious question of "will the bezel swop?" if I it does, buy a mohawk, add yobokies stargate bezel, and dial and hands, then add the mohawk dial to a stargate - think it would look awesome.


----------



## CouchFlyer

How can I get one of these?



Rankiryu said:


> Giugiaro Design reissue
> SCED053 (right) and SCED055 (left) Limited Edition 1,500 pieces 35,000yen
> November 11 release
> View attachment 9739890
> 
> 
> SCED057 (center) Limited Edition 1,500 pieces 30,000yen
> SCED059 (left) and SCED061 (right) Limited Edition 1,500 pieces 35,000yen
> January 27 release
> View attachment 9739898


----------



## Rankiryu

CouchFlyer said:


> How can I get one of these?


Rakuten Global Market
Rakuten Global Market - Shop from Japan


----------



## Johnmax

Seiko announces 4 more models collaboration with PADI, the world's largest diving network

http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/&#8230;/pressrele&#8230;/posts/600/20161026


----------



## Johnmax

Seiko announces 4 more models collaboration with PADI, the world's largest diving network

http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/&#8230;/pressrele&#8230;/posts/600/20161026

Sorry DP~~~


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy

Johnmax said:


> Seiko announces 4 more models collaboration with PADI, the world's largest diving network
> 
> http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/&#8230;/pressrele&#8230;/posts/600/20161026
> 
> Sorry DP~~~


Posted a bad link... twice!?!?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Posted a bad link... twice!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Works fine for me.


----------



## yonsson




----------



## yonsson

The Turtle PADI made perfect sense, now it's getting ridiculous.


----------



## sinner777

Next...Seiko 5 Padi. To wear outside water. 

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## Alberto Sequera

sinner777 said:


> Next...Seiko 5 Padi. To wear outside water.
> 
> sent from my LV using Gucci


And Limited Edition of course 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

Well, at least they left the Prospex logo off...


----------



## sinner777

Alberto Sequera said:


> And Limited Edition of course
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


500 000 units...no more. Get the low number ,they will be worth more

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## appleb

sinner777 said:


> 500 000 units...no more. Get the low number ,they will be worth more
> 
> sent from my LV using Gucci


And don't forget the premium for the -J model over the -K.


----------



## topper78

yonsson said:


> The Turtle PADI made perfect sense, now it's getting ridiculous.


After these, I am guessing the Seiko "5" Padi Editions !! LOL


----------



## timetellinnoob

yonsson said:


> The Turtle PADI made perfect sense, now it's getting ridiculous.


it didn't even include the 'Baby Tuna' one they're doing as well


----------



## Lftwgr

sinner777 said:


> Next...Seiko 5 Padi. To wear outside water.
> 
> sent from my LV using Gucci


It's for when grizzled men work in the rice paddies


----------



## smille76

I love Seiko but this is what I think in my mind when I see a new PADI release...


----------



## Alberto Sequera

appleb said:


> And don't forget the premium for the -J model over the -K.


MSRP $495.95...gray market $79.99

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## UMREE

yonsson said:


> The Turtle PADI made perfect sense, now it's getting ridiculous.


Start getting tired of seeing more and more PADI coming out........
PADI tuna dial is simply a joke IMHO.


----------



## AnR_classyStore

UMREE said:


> Start getting tired of seeing more and more PADI coming out........
> PADI tuna dial is simply a joke IMHO.


True

But there will be 700 people think it is nice and collectible... 10 years down the road, i guess the price will be more...

Oh well, we make it expensive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

UMREE said:


> Start getting tired of seeing more and more PADI coming out........
> PADI tuna dial is simply a joke IMHO.


The only PADI that imho makes sense is the Turtle PADI, it had a clear and fun connection with the Scubapro 6306. The rest are just wrong. Collaborations should be for the fans and with a sense of exclusivity, not to milk the market.


----------



## georgefl74

AnR_classyStore said:


> True
> 
> But there will be 700 people think it is nice and collectible... 10 years down the road, i guess the price will be more...
> 
> Oh well, we make it expensive
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't work this way. Seiko has done a number of limited editions that are now worth less than half the MSRP. Collectors aren't dumb or without a sense of taste.


----------



## harald-hans

Someone has posted this until yet !?

Padi Solar Titan Limited Edition


----------



## LordBrettSinclair




----------



## artblakey

Well played


----------



## whoa

LordBrettSinclair said:


> View attachment 9769506


Haha that's good!

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## Alberto Sequera

georgefl74 said:


> Collectors aren't dumb or without a sense of taste.


This is an exception...










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## JustBlueFish

Alberto Sequera said:


> This is an exception...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I wish I would have caught one of these. I'm a huge fan of the Alien franchise.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

LordBrettSinclair said:


> View attachment 9769506


Savage.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Very selfishly, I would like to see the PADI Tuna a reality so we would have the off chance of nicknaming it the Toro. PADI Tuna... Fatty Tuna... eh? Toro. Get it? PADI Tuna? Eh? (Okay, maybe not.)


----------



## maxxevv

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Very selfishly, I would like to see the PADI Tuna a reality so we would have the off chance of nicknaming it the Toro. PADI Tuna... Fatty Tuna... eh? Toro. Get it? PADI Tuna? Eh? (Okay, maybe not.)


Cooked/processed PADI with Tuna makes Sushi.

So it can be Toro, Hamachi or Maguro too....   *slurp* ....


----------



## Domo

Again, Citizens...But you get the idea. 2 new Campanola Cosmosigns



AO4010-51E | Cosmosign | ƒJƒ"ƒpƒmƒ‰ ƒIƒtƒBƒVƒƒƒ‹ƒTƒCƒg



AO4010-51E | Cosmosign | ƒJƒ"ƒpƒmƒ‰ ƒIƒtƒBƒVƒƒƒ‹ƒTƒCƒg


----------



## Seiko7A38

Rankiryu said:


> Giugiaro Design reissue
> SCED053 (right) and SCED055 (left) Limited Edition 1,500 pieces 35,000yen
> November 11 release
> View attachment 9739890
> 
> 
> SCED057 (center) Limited Edition 1,500 pieces 30,000yen
> SCED059 (left) and SCED061 (right) Limited Edition 1,500 pieces 35,000yen
> January 27 release
> View attachment 9739898


The first two, SCED053 and SCED055 may look passable homages to the original 7A28-7A00 SBBJ005 and SBBJ007











But there's a major difference in their construction.
The original 7A28-7A00's had reinforced plastic cases and bracelets ....










.... whereas these lookalike 7T12-based re-issues will be coated stainless steel.










Not exactly true to the original Giugiaro concept. :-(


----------



## Mathy

Hey guys, not sure if this is a valid move on the forum on my part so apologies if I'm bending the threads intent but as it seems to be a place for Seiko love and a few are mentioning their lack of love for Seiko PADI mania as a method to bring more appeal how about this forum watch beauty trying to recreate the Original Seiko Diver that has inspired so many. Preorder are open, all detials below if I copied them right. Just incase anyone is interested, sorry to fish but they are really close to minimum order threshold so I'm spreading the love. Doug at Manchester Watch Works knows what he's doing sure many of you know MWW from the forum.



valuewatchguy said:


> *
> This watch is priced at $350 + Shipping
> $10 for domestic USA shipping
> $36 for International Shipping*
> 
> *The important thing to note about this pre-order is that MWW will only produce the exact number of watches ordered and paid for. So there WILL NOT an opportunity to buy this watch once the pre-order closes. *
> 
> Please follow this link to the MWW pre-order page and complete your order
> 
> USE THIS LINK https://goo.gl/2tGS1x
> 
> There will be 2 choices of dial logo (no change in price for either selection) that can be picked for this watch. The two options are shown below as either the '62MAS' text logo or the 'MWW' diamond logo:
> 
> The MWW Diamond logo is an applied logo and the 62MAS logo will be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specifications:
> - 40mm x 47mm 316L stainless steel case
> - Seiko NE15 automatic movement, 21,600 bph, 50+ hour power reserve, finely finished, quickset date, hack setting, manual winding capability
> - 200m water resistance
> - Double domed sapphire crystal with inner AR
> - 120 click unidirectional bezel with aluminum insert
> - Superluminova C3 lumed dial, hands and bezel 12:00 marker
> - Screwed down and engraved crown and caseback
> - Black tropic style rubber strap, 20mm drilled through lugs
> - Sunburst grey dial finish with choice of '62mas' logo or MWW triangle logo
> - See renders for additional details
> - Please read all additional details on the MWW pre-order page
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Mathy said:


> Hey guys, not sure if this is a valid move on the forum on my part so apologies if I'm bending the threads intent but as it seems to be a place for Seiko love and a few are mentioning their lack of love for Seiko PADI mania as a method to bring more appeal how about this forum watch beauty trying to recreate the Original Seiko Diver that has inspired so many. Preorder are open, all detials below if I copied them right. Just incase anyone is interested, sorry to fish but they are really close to minimum order threshold so I'm spreading the love. Doug at Manchester Watch Works knows what he's doing sure many of you know MWW from the forum.
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


For me personally, most reissues are boring if made by the original brand and definitely boring if made by another brand. Why not just buy the original model? The 62MAS isn't neither extremely rare nor extremely expensive.


----------



## Iandk

Some people might just like the old look, but would prefer a new watch with new parts that have no wear & tear.


----------



## Mathy

yonsson said:


> For me personally, most reissues are boring if made by the original brand and definitely boring if made by another brand. Why not just buy the original model? The 62MAS isn't neither extremely rare nor extremely expensive.


Some people might just like the old look, but would prefer a new watch with new parts that have no wear & tear. Can't really say much more than that... Well put. Not everyone wants to own an old watch

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Very selfishly, I would like to see the PADI Tuna a reality so we would have the off chance of nicknaming it the Toro. PADI Tuna... Fatty Tuna... eh? Toro. Get it? PADI Tuna? Eh? (Okay, maybe not.)


https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBBN039


----------



## phubbard

I'd love a gmt spring drive with lume coming in under 40mm. Kind of like the sbge033 but not LE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

We saw a teaser a while ago from Veda, but here it is again - SBGH047 Asia L.E. (150 pieces)


----------



## Fed Up

Domo said:


> We saw a teaser a while ago from Veda, but here it is again - SBGH047 Asia L.E. (150 pieces)


I'm pretty sure he was referring to the 049. :wink:


----------



## maxxevv

Domo said:


> We saw a teaser a while ago from Veda, but here it is again - SBGH047 Asia L.E. (150 pieces)


And in the flesh via a friend on facebook. |>


----------



## sinner777

yonsson said:


> For me personally, most reissues are boring if made by the original brand and definitely boring if made by another brand. Why not just buy the original model? The 62MAS isn't neither extremely rare nor extremely expensive.


This is either a joke or you consider 1000$+ for 62MAS (and mission impossible to find one in original condition) to be cheap and common.

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Damn, that's a couple of shiny Grand Seikos!


----------



## Horoticus

^ I say it's time to buy another watch. ;-)


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Horoticus said:


> ^ I say it's time to buy another watch. ;-)


Ha! That was a response to a post I made to the wrong thread! Yes, with no incoming watches, I am sure I will do the sensible thing and start looking for good deals on affordables. The real problem arises when I stumble upon a NOS, JDM or otherwise limited or special edition Seiko. Also pushing me is how close I am to paying off all my credit cards. That just means I have greater flexibility and buying power now, right?


----------



## Fed Up

watchesbysjx.com/2016/11/seiko-introduces-quartet-of-japan-only-prospex-padi-diver-limited-editions.html


----------



## Domo

A few more Citizen Chronomasters, including a cool one (L.E.) with the little Chronomaster Critter all over the dial and a gold medallion caseback...

ザ・シチズン AQ4001-08A ［CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計］

And a couple regular models too. They're not labelled as new for some reason though....

ザ・シチズン AB9000-61E ［CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計］

ザ・シチズン AB9000-52A ［CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計］


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Domo said:


> And a couple regular models too. They're not labelled as new for some reason though....
> 
> ã‚¶ãƒ»ã‚·ãƒ�ã‚ºãƒ³ AB9000-61E ï¼»CITIZEN-ã‚·ãƒ�ã‚ºãƒ³è&#8230;•æ‚è¨ˆï¼½


Ooh, is that all brushed or all polish on the case and bracelet? Case size and thickness? I need to investigate further because I love the simplified minute track and lack of lume. It has proper dauphine hands that aren't chubby like the Seiko SARX033/035. My quest for the perfect black dial dress watch on a bracelet might end here.


----------



## Horoticus

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Ooh, is that all brushed or all polish on the case and bracelet? Case size and thickness?


Not sure about brushed vs. polished, but the link shows the case as 38mm X 9.8mm.


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Domo said:


> A few more Citizen Chronomasters, including a cool one (L.E.) with the little Chronomaster Critter all over the dial and a gold medallion caseback...
> 
> ザ・シチズン AQ4001-08A ［CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計］
> 
> And a couple regular models too. They're not labelled as new for some reason though....
> 
> ザ・シチズン AB9000-61E ［CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計］
> 
> ザ・シチズン AB9000-52A ［CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計］


Seems as though they want to copy GS with the LE model. Reminds me of the sbgx103 which I would prefer over this

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchw

Can anyone tell me what would be the price in $, according to that pic?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

watchw said:


> View attachment 9835042
> 
> Can anyone tell me what would be the price in $, according to that pic?


Hrm... if that is ~24,000 JPY, it converts to ~$232 USD which seems under-priced. Can anyone confirm the third line is the price or is that some other mysterious spec?


----------



## Domo

hotmustardsauce said:


> Seems as though they want to copy GS with the LE model. Reminds me of the sbgx103 which I would prefer over this


Yeah, that was my thought too. Still, I like the new regular ones. There was always something a bit off with the current lineup but if I was thinking GS quartz then they'd get a look now....


----------



## huwp

watchw said:


> Can anyone tell me what would be the price in $, according to that pic?


I've seen a forecast (street) price of around $400. Take that with a handful of salt.


----------



## Rosenbloom

watchw said:


> View attachment 9835042
> 
> Can anyone tell me what would be the price in $, according to that pic?


It's Taiwan dollars.
Taiwan $1 = US $0.03.

Thus the prices above are around US$720-735


----------



## timetellinnoob

I don't like the dial/hand changes to these from the previous SE's. mostly the hands =\


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Rosenbloom said:


> It's Taiwan dollars.
> Taiwan $1 = US $0.03.
> 
> Thus the prices above are around US$720-735


Whew! I'm not going crazy!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

double post


----------



## Domo

Here's some photos of the SBGH047 from Clemiko


----------



## mtb2104

The milky white face actually works 
Still debating...












Domo said:


> Here's some photos of the SBGH047 from Clemiko


----------



## Domo

mtb2104 said:


> The milky white face actually works
> Still debating...


I really like it! It's just an SBGH001 but with the blue bits in gold, and we all know GOLD > BLUE


----------



## mtb2104

Mr. Domo... that is definitely not helping... hahaha

I do like the milky textured dial, and the gold GS logo....

decision decision.. 



Domo said:


> I really like it! It's just an SBGH001 but with the blue bits in gold, and we all know GOLD > BLUE


----------



## v1triol

In overall I still prefer a stock SBGH001, but SBGH047 has a really nice dial.
Btw, seen them for 31k HKD, which is approx. 4k USD, sounds like a steal for BNIB Grand Seiko.


----------



## Domo

Titanium SD for Sogo Yokohama (SBGA131), 30 pieces with display back.



And just a nicer picture of the SBGX127 Ripsote posted a while back (40 pieces)



Really like that one....


----------



## Cobia

Domo said:


> Titanium SD for Sogo Yokohama (SBGA131), 30 pieces with display back.
> 
> 
> 
> And just a nicer picture of the SBGX127 Ripsote posted a while back (40 pieces)
> 
> 
> 
> Really like that one....


Domo thanks for always putting the latest up in here, i can always count on you for the latest pics, cheers n thanks mate


----------



## Foxman2k

Does the SBGH001 have that same sunburst pattern dial like the 047? Or is that unique to the 047?


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Dang that sbgx127. So nice but a bit too similar to my sbgj015 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

Domo said:


> Here's some photos of the SBGH047 from Clemiko


WOW that is amazing


----------



## matthew P

Domo said:


> I really like it! It's just an SBGH001 but with the blue bits in gold, and we all know GOLD > BLUE


Face treatment is a little different texture as well. The 001 is smoother sunburst that alternates between looking white and silver.... Smoother as well. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

It's the same textured sunburst (grainburst?) as the hi-beat GMTs and SBGH003, etc.

Slightly OT, but further to the brief exchange a few pages back regarding blue-dial Hi-beats, the other one I was talking about can be seen in this Hodinkee article. No idea what the reference is.


----------



## Foxman2k

Looks great


----------



## Domo

Cobia said:


> Domo thanks for always putting the latest up in here, i can always count on you for the latest pics, cheers n thanks mate


No worries, it's what I do. It's not an exciting life, but, it's my life ;-)



JoeOBrien said:


> It's the same textured sunburst (grainburst?) as the hi-beat GMTs and SBGH003, etc.
> 
> Slightly OT, but further to the brief exchange a few pages back regarding blue-dial Hi-beats, the other one I was talking about can be seen in this Hodinkee article. No idea what the reference is.




Well I'll be dammed....What is that? It's definitely pretty blue, especially in the shot of it in the watch box.


----------



## Domo

It's a....mystery


----------



## Horoticus

Foxman2k said:


>


I need this model number, NOW!  :-d


----------



## Domo

Domo said:


> It's a....mystery





Horoticus said:


> I need this model number, NOW!  :-d


Alright....hear me out here....The models in that watch box - what are they? All brand new (like - _brand new_) models, hot off the presses. We got the ceramic chronos and new hi-beat GMTs. I'm thinking....New upcoming model? It was in NY, and I thought I read somewhere that the boutique was getting a special shop model? Could be that maybe?


----------



## JoeOBrien

FYI that article wasn't where I first saw it, so it's been out for a few months at least. At the time I did know the reference but when I searched for it, there was literally nothing about it anywhere. I'll try to find out where I saw it to get the reference, if nobody beats me to it.


----------



## Horoticus

^I'm checking in my little corner of the world, as well. First person to find the blue model number buys beverages for the rest of us! :-!


----------



## Cobia

Foxman2k said:


> Looks great


One of the nicest GS I've see.


----------



## Foxman2k

Is the GS logo gold?


----------



## StartSomething

Very interesting indeed - and further information would be highly appreciated, as this particular GS case is my absolute favorite.

At first I thought it was one of the Asian LEs (SBGH017 or 031) but the mix of gold/silver on hands, logos and dial fonts is different - and I cannot seem to make out a pattern in the dial.

Best
H


----------



## peoplem




----------



## Mr. James Duffy

peoplem said:


> View attachment 9920314
> 
> View attachment 9920330


Another nano Universe collab?


----------



## JoeOBrien

Foxman2k said:


> Looks great





JoeOBrien said:


> FYI that article wasn't where I first saw it, so it's been out for a few months at least. At the time I did know the reference but when I searched for it, there was literally nothing about it anywhere. I'll try to find out where I saw it to get the reference, if nobody beats me to it.


SBGH051 b-)

Still don't know any more information though, like if it's LE or not.


----------



## Horoticus

JoeOBrien said:


> SBGH051 b-) Still don't know any more information though, like if it's LE or not.


Very interesting...:think: My contact shared that the model number had not yet been released and that it would be a LE of only 35 pieces. If you're correct then I'm buying @JoeOBrien! :-!


----------



## brandon\

peoplem said:


> View attachment 9920314
> 
> View attachment 9920330


These are pretty cool. I might get a couple to swap around bezels.

Any info?

Edit: I'll be sitting out the feeding frenzy.

http://ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=seiko+nano+universe


----------



## appleb

brandon\ said:


> These are pretty cool. I might get a couple to swap around bezels.
> 
> Any info?
> 
> Edit: I'll be sitting out the feeding frenzy.
> 
> seiko nano universe | eBay


Those Seiko nano universe models have been available for at least a year now. I believe the watches posted above are new colour variations and not available yet.


----------



## Bonzai888

peoplem said:


> View attachment 9920314
> 
> View attachment 9920330


something different!


----------



## Raydius

Bonzai888 said:


> something different!


Fun dial options for modders! 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Whoa......no thanks to those!


----------



## StartSomething

Found this link regarding SBGH051:

www.nyseikatsu.com/api/607/pdf/page18.pdf

It says something about 35 pieces and North America - but I am not sure whether this means that it is a LE of 35 pieces for NA only or available world wide with 35 aloted to the US.
Quoted price is 5.5k which would be the same as for the "standard" SBGH001/005 models in the US.

Either way I have reached out to my sources at Seiko regarding availability 

Best
H


----------



## Kratsmoose

Bonzai888 said:


> something different!


These are day/date models, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

peoplem said:


> View attachment 9920314
> 
> View attachment 9920330


The hands and some of the dials are ok but to my eyes the bezels look a bit cheap and nasty.


----------



## Marrin

Cobia said:


> The hands and some of the dials are ok but to my eyes the bezels look a bit cheap and nasty.


The dial and hands look like they are from the new turtles, minus the prospex logo and with added crazy colors

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Marrin said:


> The dial and hands look like they are from the new turtles, minus the prospex logo and with added crazy colors


Like the previous nano universe diver-style models, I expect these to have plastic bezels. I like the look but I can get a proper diver for the price.


----------



## Cobia

Marrin said:


> The dial and hands look like they are from the new turtles, minus the prospex logo and with added crazy colors
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


Yep, they look like SKX/SRP hands, no doubt fun for the modders


----------



## Chronopolis

Cobia said:


> ... cheap and nasty.


I've heard women say that about me before.

Sigh.


----------



## yonsson

SBEC003 in da house! 
Have borrowed this to review it and feel it out.


----------



## goyoneuff

Awesome !

Comparo pics with other well known divers like say... the skx007?  


yonsson said:


> SBEC003 in da house!
> Have borrowed this to review it and feel it out.


----------



## yonsson

goyoneuff said:


> Awesome !
> 
> Comparo pics with other well known divers like say... the skx007?


I don't own a 007 at the moment (never use them anyway) but I can take some shots with the PADI Turtle.


----------



## armandob

goyoneuff said:


> Awesome !
> 
> Comparo pics with other well known divers like say... the skx007?


I tried this watch on in the boutique and it is a very nice watch.
Looks great! Congrats!


----------



## yonsson

goyoneuff said:


> Awesome !
> 
> Comparo pics with other well known divers like say... the skx007?


----------



## Seppia

I think it's not tall enough


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## yonsson

harald-hans said:


>


Here we go again. 
That model is wishful thinking, photoshop.


----------



## harald-hans

:-d:-d:-d:-!


----------



## Gibraltar

StartSomething said:


> Found this link regarding SBGH051:
> 
> www.nyseikatsu.com/api/607/pdf/page18.pdf
> 
> It says something about 35 pieces and North America - but I am not sure whether this means that it is a LE of 35 pieces for NA only or available world wide with 35 aloted to the US.
> Quoted price is 5.5k which would be the same as for the "standard" SBGH001/005 models in the US.
> 
> Either way I have reached out to my sources at Seiko regarding availability
> 
> Best
> H


It says it's a Seiko boutique limited model (54 shops worldwide) with 35 allocated to the North American market. Release date is December this year, and it will only be available in the boutiques in NY, Miami and Texas.


----------



## wwwppp

I thought this is a photoshopped padi mm300?



harald-hans said:


> :-d:-d:-d:-!


Edit: weird, why post it if you knew that...


----------



## smille76

wwwppp said:


> I thought this is a photoshopped padi mm300?
> 
> Edit: weird, why post it if you knew that...


I prefer the Credor Padi posted a few weeks ago!!

S.


----------



## jdmfetish

Grand Seiko Padi or BUST!


----------



## yonsson

Reviewed. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/review-seiko-transocean-chronograph-sbec003-3778634.html


----------



## yonsson

One more picture, then I'm done.


----------



## MLJinAK

yonsson said:


> One more picture, then I'm done.


This is awesome - although I wish it said PADI.

-MLJinAK.


----------



## huwp

And for something a little more affordable - SRPA25K1:









The dial is difficult to capture in photos -it's a subtle, steely blue with a touch of aquamarine and a silky sunburst. It looks like the deep blue sea.

This one completes a set with SRPA23K1 (silver dial) and SRPA27K1 (black dial), all of which IMO punch well above their weight with superbly restrained styling for the price.


----------



## huwp

Another photo that captures the dial better:


----------



## need4speed

This is really a nice shade of blue. Something different. Is it out already?


----------



## need4speed

This is really a nice shade of blue. Something different. Is it out already?


----------



## huwp

need4speed said:


> This is really a nice shade of blue. Something different. Is it out already?


Yes, it and it's siblings have been out for a few months. (Took me a while to get one to where I live though.)


----------



## yonsson

huwp said:


> And for something a little more affordable - SRPA25K1:
> 
> View attachment 9993146
> 
> 
> The dial is difficult to capture in photos -it's a subtle, steely blue with a touch of aquamarine and a silky sunburst. It looks like the deep blue sea.
> 
> This one completes a set with SRPA23K1 (silver dial) and SRPA27K1 (black dial), all of which IMO punch well above their weight with superbly restrained styling for the price.


42mm x 13mm


----------



## peoplem

*Seiko Watch Prospex Blue Lagoon Turtle Limited Editions *
*SRPB11K1*


----------



## peoplem

*Seiko Watch Prospex Blue Lagoon Samurai Limited Editions*









SRPB09K1


----------



## T6061

huwp said:


> Another photo that captures the dial better:
> 
> View attachment 9993618


20mm lug width, Hardlex, 4R35 hack & hand wind movement, seems to be going for $160-185 (USD) depending on leather strap or bracelet. The new PMGS champion? A little big at 42mm but many won't mind the size...you could get one in every color at that price!

Cheers!


----------



## huwp

T6061 said:


> 20mm lug width, Hardlex, 4R35 hack & hand wind movement, seems to be going for $160-185 (USD) depending on leather strap or bracelet. The new PMGS champion? A little big at 42mm but many won't mind the size...you could get one in every color at that price!


They get my vote. I may try and do a review of all three models (...yep, I got one in each colour  )


----------



## AleSKX

peoplem said:


> *Seiko Watch Prospex Blue Lagoon Turtle Limited Editions *
> *SRPB11K1*
> 
> View attachment 9998586


Really like that one. Would have gotten this instead of the PADI Turtle if it had been available.

- AleSKX


----------



## brandon\

peoplem said:


> *Seiko Watch Prospex Blue Lagoon Samurai Limited Editions*
> 
> 
> View attachment 9998714
> 
> SRPB09K1


So they're resurrecting the Samurai?


----------



## brandon\

AleSKX said:


> Really like that one. Would have gotten this instead of the PADI Turtle if it had been available.
> 
> - AleSKX


Yeah, but if the pricing on this follows the Zimbe, it will be way overpriced - it's a limited edition, while the PADI isn't. Don't get me wrong, the Zimbe Turtle looks great (except the cyclops), but the Turtle just isn't a nearly $1k watch.

But you can probably flip your PADI at zero or minimal loss to pick up the Blue Lagoon when it's available.


----------



## Domo

The samurai has always been a nice looking watch, but that is in all honesty, f*ckin lazy :|


----------



## timetellinnoob

Domo said:


> The samurai has always been a nice looking watch, but that is in all honesty, f*ckin lazy :|


it is fairly 'parts-binny'... should at least have Samurai hands.


----------



## mapotofu

peoplem said:


> *Seiko Watch Prospex Blue Lagoon Samurai Limited Editions*
> 
> 
> View attachment 9998714
> 
> SRPB09K1


This one has my attention. I've been looking for a nice condition blue samurai for a while but prices seem to have gotten out of hand. Any more details on this one? Same Ti case and bracelet with updated movement, hands, and dial?


----------



## beefyt

you can preorder these from Jura - $500 for Samurai, $560 for Turtle 
The Samurai's very tempting.

https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/colle...blue-lagoon-samurai-limited-editions-srpb09k1
https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/colle...-blue-lagoon-turtle-limited-editions-srpb11k1


----------



## ZASKAR36

brandon\ said:


> So they're resurrecting the Samurai?


Man, I hope so. I love my white Sammy. I would be all over an updated stainless steel black dial...they need to get rid of the monster handset though...and use the original handset used in the old Titanium version.


----------



## dinexus

Are there other colorways coming on that Samurai resurrection?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hightimes

Baby Tuna Zimbe LE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pokey074

peoplem said:


> *Seiko Watch Prospex Blue Lagoon Turtle Limited Editions *
> *SRPB11K1*
> 
> View attachment 9998586


Oh my! Now I almost wish I hadn't bought an SRP773.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds

yonsson said:


> One more picture, then I'm done.


This a seriously nice watch. Still, the hour hand doesn't match the running second hand and both don't work with the overall clean design. Seiko, what happened?


----------



## countingseconds

peoplem said:


> View attachment 9920314
> 
> View attachment 9920330


Pretty cool. They remind me of Swatch back in the day: toyish and fun. Are they plastic?


----------



## NegNoodles

hightimes said:


> Baby Tuna Zimbe LE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will they do this for a regular tuna? I wont mind getting one if thats the case


----------



## dinexus

hightimes said:


> Baby Tuna Zimbe LE


Dig the hell outta this, but why'd they change the hands from the other Baby Tunas? Looks like a parts bin special.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

hightimes said:


> Baby Tuna Zimbe LE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oy!! WHY WHY WHY would they mix hands like that?? ugh!! tragic....


----------



## Biggles3

Strange how tastes differ so much, the general consensus within the Seiko community in Thailand where it was just released is that the hands are an improvement.


----------



## timetellinnoob

Biggles3 said:


> Strange how tastes differ so much, the general consensus within the Seiko community in Thailand where it was just released is that the hands are an improvement.


that seems a bit odd to me....

they are two completely different styles that literally clash. one tapers to a tip, OK, but one widens into an arrow and has a line through it? I like both the handsets when they are together with themselves... mixing two conflicting styles like this is just bad design basics 101... imo...


----------



## AnR_classyStore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

pokey074 said:


> Oh my! Now I almost wish I hadn't bought an SRP773.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

countingseconds said:


> This a seriously nice watch. Still, the hour hand doesn't match the running second hand and both don't work with the overall clean design. Seiko, what happened?


The running seconds hand is referred to as a "turkey baster". It harkens back to the Caesar.










And more recently, the SSC Solar Chronograph Divers used it.










That explains the lineage of the turkey baster hand, but I'm not sure the Transocean fits into that lineage.

Edit: There are some I was not aware of, like this Ananta and Velatura.


----------



## brandon\

countingseconds said:


> Pretty cool. They remind me of Swatch back in the day: toyish and fun. Are they plastic?


No. They're not plastic. But they are insanely priced for what they are.

http://ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=seiko+nano+universe

There are a couple for $200. That's not so bad. But $300 plus is Turtle and SARB territory. And $400 is Sumo territory.


----------



## beefyt

brandon\ said:


> No. They're not plastic. But they are insanely priced for what they are.
> 
> seiko nano universe | eBay
> 
> There are a couple for $200. That's not so bad. But $300 plus is Turtle and SARB territory. And $400 is Sumo territory.


Yeah, but they're fun and $200 is impulse territory for a fun watch with a bit of pedigree.


----------



## yonsson

Two thoughts:
1: I bought a Samurai last week and the crown didn't screw down as Intended so I contacted SEIKO to order a new crown. I was surprised to know that they are not available anymore even if SEIKO has a 10 year parts guarantee. So.... why reissue a case when they don't have any spare parts left? Makes no sense. And why put a Shogun bracelet on a Sammy? I'm still hoping for this to be a photoshop mockup because the release makes no sense what so ever, why put in the effort?

2: SEIKO recently released the SBDX017 as an updated version of the SBDX001, but without fixing the "bracelet issue" fans all over the world have complained about for about 10 years now. No need to cry however, sales will probably rise for both new and second hand mm300s, because Strapcode has now released a proper super oyster bracelet for the mm300.


----------



## Cobia




----------



## Cobia

yonsson said:


> Two thoughts:
> 1: I bought a Samurai last week and the crown didn't screw down as Intended so I contacted SEIKO to order a new crown. I was surprised to know that they are not available anymore even if SEIKO has a 10 year parts guarantee. So.... why reissue a case when they don't have any spare parts left? Makes no sense. And why put a Shogun bracelet on a Sammy? I'm still hoping for this to be a photoshop mockup because the release makes no sense what so ever, why put in the effort?
> 
> 2: SEIKO recently released the SBDX017 as an updated version of the SBDX001, but without fixing the "bracelet issue" fans all over the world have complained about for about 10 years now. No need to cry however, sales will probably rise for both new and second hand mm300s, because Strapcode has now released a proper super oyster bracelet for the mm300.


As i said its up for pre-order, so that would count out the photo mock up theory.


----------



## Spring-Diver

hightimes said:


> Baby Tuna Zimbe LE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great!!! Nice use of the Ti Sammy hour hand:-!

Cheers
Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Cobia said:


> As i said its up for pre-order, so that would count out the photo mock up theory.


Well, it's still an extremely illogical release.


----------



## Hwkaholic

countingseconds said:


> Pretty cool. They remind me of Swatch back in the day: toyish and fun. Are they plastic?


Bezels are plastic. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnR_classyStore

More pictures from seiko thailand










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

no way to know right now, but i'm wondering if they end up re-releasing standard Samurai models again after this Blue Lagoon thing? i bet the people who shelled out for this colorful version might have a thing or two to say if they release standard models _after _they just paid a premium for this "special" re-release. =\


----------



## AnR_classyStore

timetellinnoob said:


> no way to know right now, but i'm wondering if they end up re-releasing standard Samurai models again after this Blue Lagoon thing? i bet the people who shelled out for this colorful version might have a thing or two to say if they release standard models _after _they just paid a premium for this "special" re-release. =\


Agree with you, seiko marketing strategy seem copying nike...every 10years releasing the same model again...just different either low or high cut... and it works for newbie like me actually...so that i can enjoy vintage look but NOS feeling

But weird they havent come out with Orange dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

AnR_classyStore said:


> Agree with you, seiko marketing strategy seem copying nike...every 10years releasing the same model again...just different either low or high cut... and it works for newbie like me actually...so that i can enjoy vintage look but NOS feeling
> 
> But weird they havent come out with Orange dial


an orange dial "Tunamonster"?


----------



## AnR_classyStore

timetellinnoob said:


> an orange dial "Tunamonster"?


That will be good! Or orange samurai...orange shogun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

there was this! but several years old now:

(borrowed pic)








they really don't seem to do as many in orange say they used to, are they...


----------



## Tomgbw

I don't like most of the new Seiko's. It would be so easy to bring up new watches that will have a big fan audience. 
My wishes
- Seiko Sumo with black dial, dark green bezel insert, sapphire glas
- New Turtle with DD sapphire with blue AR coating, ceramic bezel insert, lollipop second hand - totally different watch
- reissue of Seiko Samurai with bigger hands and Sapphire glas
just to name a few...


----------



## yonsson

AnR_classyStore said:


> Agree with you, seiko marketing strategy seem copying nike...every 10years releasing the same model again...just different either low or high cut... and it works for newbie like me actually...so that i can enjoy vintage look but NOS feeling
> 
> But weird they havent come out with Orange dial
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



















Here is the one I owned about a week ago, orange is cool.


----------



## ZENSKX781

timetellinnoob said:


> there was this! but several years old now:
> 
> (borrowed pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they really don't seem to do as many in orange say they used to, are they...


This is one lucrative piece here though

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

ZENSKX781 said:


> This is one lucrative piece here though
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


'Tis indeed but I would kill, metaphorically of course, for a Seiko SRP233, K or J version.


----------



## BarracksSi

huwp said:


> Another photo that captures the dial better:
> 
> View attachment 9993618


F'ing hell, man. What great shots of that watch.


----------



## AnR_classyStore

Tomgbw said:


> I don't like most of the new Seiko's. It would be so easy to bring up new watches that will have a big fan audience.
> My wishes
> - Seiko Sumo with black dial, dark green bezel insert, sapphire glas
> - New Turtle with DD sapphire with blue AR coating, ceramic bezel insert, lollipop second hand - totally different watch
> - reissue of Seiko Samurai with bigger hands and Sapphire glas
> just to name a few...


Seiko seldom do sapphire glass...those thai limited? Yes they are with saphhire glass because it designed by the crowd there...

I see some older prospex line, not diver, that comes with sapphire glass... still, i dont get it why they dont put one in their diver... but so far, im ok with their hardlex...

Many of us complain about the hardlex because we read to much i guess... for me hardlex is ok, it wont scratched easily too ( few times i knocked my seiko on the face and yes, they still clean without marks)

Your Third option? I like it... pls re issue samurai exactly like the original with better movement... using the old hands too! ( orange please, the original one seems way too expensive... )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZENSKX781

Mr. James Duffy said:


> 'Tis indeed but I would kill, metaphorically of course, for a Seiko SRP233, K or J version.


Have the K version. Love it but would probably trade if I could find the Orange one.

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw

AnR_classyStore said:


> Seiko seldom do sapphire glass...those thai limited? Yes they are with saphhire glass because it designed by the crowd there...
> 
> I see some older prospex line, not diver, that comes with sapphire glass... still, i dont get it why they dont put one in their diver... but so far, im ok with their hardlex...
> 
> Many of us complain about the hardlex because we read to much i guess... for me hardlex is ok, it wont scratched easily too ( few times i knocked my seiko on the face and yes, they still clean without marks)
> 
> Your Third option? I like it... pls re issue samurai exactly like the original with better movement... using the old hands too! ( orange please, the original one seems way too expensive... )
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a new turtle with Stargate dial, Sumo LE hands and blue AR coated Sapphire. This watch looks awesome and does not cost more than 500€ with all these modifications. But the watch looks like 1500€ or even more. See pic below.

there will be a re issue of the Samurai with 4R36 but with different hands and different dial. See second pic below. This new Samurai looks terrible in my opinion... 







Trutle SRP777 mod








Seiko Blue Lagoon Samurai limited edition


----------



## Tomgbw

AnR_classyStore said:


> Seiko seldom do sapphire glass...those thai limited? Yes they are with saphhire glass because it designed by the crowd there...
> 
> I see some older prospex line, not diver, that comes with sapphire glass... still, i dont get it why they dont put one in their diver... but so far, im ok with their hardlex...
> 
> Many of us complain about the hardlex because we read to much i guess... for me hardlex is ok, it wont scratched easily too ( few times i knocked my seiko on the face and yes, they still clean without marks)
> 
> Your Third option? I like it... pls re issue samurai exactly like the original with better movement... using the old hands too! ( orange please, the original one seems way too expensive... )
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a new turtle with Stargate dial, Sumo LE hands, ceramic bezel insert and blue AR coated Sapphire. This watch looks awesome and does not cost more than 500€ with all these modifications. But the watch looks like 1500€ or even more. See pic below.

there will be a re issue of the Samurai with 4R36 but with different hands and different dial. See second pic below. This new Samurai looks terrible in my opinion... 
View attachment 10049474

Trutle SRP777 mod

View attachment 10049482

Seiko Blue Lagoon Samurai limited edition


----------



## Bonzai888

tomgbw: awesome mod


----------



## Tomgbw

Thanks Bonzai888


----------



## Hwkaholic

Tomgbw said:


> Thanks Bonzai888


From where did you source the hands and dial?? If you don't mind my asking.


----------



## burns78

SZSC003


----------



## maxxevv

What is that colour on the dial ? Looks good from here but I'm not a fan of the cyclops though .


----------



## brandon\

burns78 said:


> SZSC003


What exactly is this? Where's the PADI logo? It's a freaking SBDC025.










I love Seiko, but good god they are getting lazy.


----------



## riposte

They should hiring people from F21 resident (this subforum)...


----------



## maxxevv

brandon\ said:


> What exactly is this? Where's the PADI logo? It's a freaking SBDC025.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Seiko, but good god they are getting lazy.


Looked up the code, its the Japan domestic code for the SBDC025. Its not a new watch, was released Nov 15.


----------



## Tomgbw

Hwkaholic said:


> From where did you source the hands and dial?? If you don't mind my asking.


Dial is original from a broken Stargate, hands I've got from Rob, Monsterwatches


----------



## burns78

maxxevv said:


> Looked up the code, its the Japan domestic code for the SBDC025. Its not a new watch, was released Nov 15.


SZSC003 - It is blue (*Navy* )!!!


----------



## brandon\

burns78 said:


> SZSC003 - It is blue (*Navy* )!!!


Ah. I didn't notice that.

(I still think Seiko is getting lazy.)


----------



## BigBluefish

huwp said:


> Another photo that captures the dial better:
> 
> View attachment 9993618


Wannit. Badly.


----------



## VicLeChic

huwp said:


> Another photo that captures the dial better:
> 
> View attachment 9993618


Wow, I'm impressed. This s exactly what I was looking for before quitting collecting. Ok, I might let a piece go to let a new one in .


----------



## targetpro

huwp said:


> And for something a little more affordable - SRPA25K1:
> 
> View attachment 9993146
> 
> 
> The dial is difficult to capture in photos -it's a subtle, steely blue with a touch of aquamarine and a silky sunburst. It looks like the deep blue sea.
> 
> This one completes a set with SRPA23K1 (silver dial) and SRPA27K1 (black dial), all of which IMO punch well above their weight with superbly restrained styling for the price.


Great pics and good description! Arrived last week and looks just like the pics you took. Very happy.


----------



## Habu968

That is a sharp looking watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777

And soon...PADI version! 

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## merl

huwp said:


> And for something a little more affordable - SRPA25K1:
> 
> View attachment 9993146
> 
> 
> The dial is difficult to capture in photos -it's a subtle, steely blue with a touch of aquamarine and a silky sunburst. It looks like the deep blue sea.
> 
> This one completes a set with SRPA23K1 (silver dial) and SRPA27K1 (black dial), all of which IMO punch well above their weight with superbly restrained styling for the price.


Ordered one, thanks!


----------



## targetpro

merl said:


> Ordered one, thanks!


I think you'll like the it.

The dial is the most "elusive" dial that I've seen of the Seikos. It's really hard to pin down the color. As soon as you get it in the right light to reveal itself, give it a slight twist and it goes back to appearing dark. It can have an oily look, like the sea at night, a blue-silvery look, and on rare occasion, a more playful lighter blue with hints of green, in the right light.

In typical Seiko fashion, it's an excellent value.

The round case is high-polished polished around the bezel, with a vertically brushed matte finish around the sides, reminding one of the reeded case edge of a Breguet.

Lastly, the hands have a nice quality to them as well. The hour and minute hands are high-polished on their leading edges, while matte finished on the trailing back half. I quite like this little touch.


----------



## merl

targetpro said:


> I think you'll like the it.
> 
> The dial is the most "elusive" dial that I've seen of the Seikos. It's really hard to pin down the color. As soon as you get it in the right light to reveal itself, give it a slight twist and it goes back to appearing dark. It can have an oily look, like the sea at night, a blue-silvery look, and on rare occasion, a more playful lighter blue with hints of green, in the right light.
> 
> In typical Seiko fashion, it's an excellent value.
> 
> The round case is high-polished polished around the bezel, with a vertically brushed matte finish around the sides, reminding one of the reeded case edge of a Breguet.
> 
> Lastly, the hands have a nice quality to them as well. The hour and minute hands are high-polished on their leading edges, while matte finished on the trailing back half. I quite like this little touch.


Sounds great! Looking forward to it. How is the bracelet?


----------



## huwp

targetpro said:


> The dial is the most "elusive" dial that I've seen of the Seikos. It's really hard to pin down the color. As soon as you get it in the right light to reveal itself, give it a slight twist and it goes back to appearing dark. It can have an oily look, like the sea at night, a blue-silvery look, and on rare occasion, a more playful lighter blue with hints of green, in the right light.
> 
> The round case is high-polished polished around the bezel, with a vertically brushed matte finish around the sides, reminding one of the reeded case edge of a Breguet.
> 
> Lastly, the hands have a nice quality to them as well. The hour and minute hands are high-polished on their leading edges, while matte finished on the trailing back half. I quite like this little touch.


That is a great description. You can also mention that the markers are nicely done as well - with a matte top surface and polished bevelled sides. 



merl said:


> Sounds great! Looking forward to it. How is the bracelet?


For my taste, I would say the bracelet is the least appealing part. Fortunately easily changed.


----------



## targetpro

The bracelet is... well.. it's ok. It's not bad. And it's definitely better than the bracelets that ship on most Seiko 5s. But Seiko's bracelets at this price point aren't much to write home about. I don't think they really get to be nice quality until you get into the Presage and upper lines of Seikos. With Seiko, they're in kind of a dilema with some of their branding. It's like we're used to getting so much bang for our buck with Seiko that when they just put on a perfectly reasonable bracelet on a $200 watch, then folks like myself feel let down. In fairness, it's a very good bracelet—for a $200 watch.

I put it on an $8 dark brown 22mm perlon strap, and have been absolutely delighted. (The lugs are only 20mm apart, but with perlons, I find it's better to be 1 or 2 mm wider.)


----------



## Seppia

huwp said:


> Another photo that captures the dial better:
> 
> View attachment 9993618


It really looks fantastic
Too bad for the 42mm, this should be a 38mm watch in my opinion, unless one has large wrists


----------



## huwp

Seppia said:


> It really looks fantastic
> Too bad for the 42mm, this should be a 38mm watch in my opinion, unless one has large wrists


And in my opinion I disagree. Seiko makes a bunch of <40mm dressy watches, it's great to have a stylish, affordable option with great presence at 40mm+.


----------



## targetpro

Seppia said:


> It really looks fantastic
> Too bad for the 42mm, this should be a 38mm watch in my opinion, unless one has large wrists


Mostly agreed. I think the ideal size for this watch (considering how it wears) would be 38-40mm. So 42mm isn't far off. But the main thing that bothers me is the thickness of Seiko automatics. This one measures 13mm. If there's anything I could change about the watch, that would be it. I'd love to see Seiko come out with an automatic movement that (with case and crystal) could come in under 7mm thick. Much more comfortable to wear in my opinion.


----------



## riposte

I think it's still impossbile for Seiko to produce mass produced automatic movement under 7mm for affordable to mid-end levels. AFAIK, for example, microbrand companies who are using Miyota 9015 usually have thickness 10-12mm. There is a made in Japan watches (JDM, sadly), Knot Timepiece AT38, using Miyota 9015, have thickness at 10mm and 38mm diameter, with pricerange of SARB065 but it seems the case are made by Hayashi Seiki Seizo Co. Ltd (which producing cases for Grand Seiko, Citizen, Casio


----------



## brandon\

riposte said:


> case are made by Hayashi Seiki Seizo Co. Ltd (which producing cases for Grand Seiko, Citizen, Casio


Seiko outsources the cases for Grand Seikos? I thought they were in-house from top to bottom across their whole line.

This is news to me.

http://www.hayashiseiki.co.jp/english/precision.html


----------



## targetpro

riposte said:


> I think it's still impossbile for Seiko to produce mass produced automatic movement under 7mm for affordable to mid-end levels. AFAIK, for example, microbrand companies who are using Miyota 9015 usually have thickness 10-12mm. There is a made in Japan watches (JDM, sadly), Knot Timepiece AT38, using Miyota 9015, have thickness at 10mm and 38mm diameter, with pricerange of SARB065 but it seems the case are made by Hayashi Seiki Seizo Co. Ltd (which producing cases for Grand Seiko, Citizen, Casio


Great comment. Very informative. Thank you. I am new to watch collecting and there's a lot to learn!


----------



## JoeOBrien

brandon\ said:


> Seiko outsources the cases for Grand Seikos? I thought they were in-house from top to bottom across their whole line.
> 
> This is news to me.


If I'm not mistaken, the company is majority owned by Seiko, so they still consider it in-house.


----------



## yonsson

brandon\ said:


> Seiko outsources the cases for Grand Seikos? I thought they were in-house from top to bottom across their whole line.
> 
> This is news to me.
> 
> Precision Component Operations | HAYASHI SEIKI SEIZO Co., Ltd.


I've been told by people who have visited that they make everything but the bracelets for GS in house. Perhaps that's why the divers clasps is... well, not good.


----------



## slow_mo

yonsson said:


> I've been told by people who have visited that they make everything but the bracelets for GS in house. Perhaps that's why the divers clasps is... well, not good.


GS diver clasps have lots to improve on!!!


----------



## JoeOBrien

yonsson said:


> I've been told by people who have visited that they make everything but the bracelets for GS in house. Perhaps that's why the divers clasps is... well, not good.


Honestly though, if that's true, I don't think it's something that would necessarily be any different if Seiko was making them 'in house'. It's Grand Seiko after all; they wouldn't be using a component that they considered ill-befitting of their most prestigious range. Sadly I think it's more indicative of Seiko's general attitude towards bands and clasps - they just don't care enough about them. Even for GS. There's really no excuse for the GS diver using basically the same clasp as the Marinemasters. It's a predilection for cost-cutting that unfortunately permeates even their highest ranges. The attitude seems to be that it's 'good enough'.


----------



## watchw




----------



## pekshn89

No.


----------



## brandon\

Are we cool with PADI? Is it sticking around? Can I just go ahead and get the tattoo and turn my ass into a PADI special edition?


----------



## kingsarms

brandon\ said:


> Are we cool with PADI? Is it sticking around? Can I just go ahead and get the tattoo and turn my ass into a PADI special edition?


hahah


----------



## timetellinnoob

people would probably complain if they only did 1 and it was 'just' the Turtle. but so many in such a short time kinda seems like overkill too. but i also think more dive releases is cooler to see from a company than less.

some of them i like better than others, i can't afford to get any of 'em if i wanted anyway, so nbd to me haha.

on the scallop one, i almost like it, i mean i kinda do, but the hour and minute hands bug me, and i don't know how i feel about the dial markers (and how they all interact tbh). it reminds me of the SRP653, of which i _love_ the markers and sparse yellow details, and monster hands.


----------



## petr_cha

brandon\ said:


> Are we cool with PADI? Is it sticking around? Can I just go ahead and get the tattoo and turn my ass into a PADI special edition?


Is it stil a special edition? Maybe they just replaced the original dial inscription "diver's" with ''Padi"...


----------



## Domo

brandon\ said:


> Are we cool with PADI? Is it sticking around? Can I just go ahead and get the tattoo and turn my ass into a PADI special edition?


PADI gets a pass from me, because the models are blue and red. The logo and the whole "thing" is cheesy AF though.


----------



## erasershavings

watchw said:


> View attachment 10107002
> View attachment 10107010
> View attachment 10107018


Yes yes yes! Something to look forward to in 2017!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

watchw said:


> View attachment 10107002


"SPECIAL EDITOIN"


----------



## erasershavings

watchw said:


> View attachment 10107002
> View attachment 10107010
> View attachment 10107018


I see the text "ceramics" on the caseback.anyone have any idea which part is the ceramic part?


----------



## mi6_

erasershavings said:


> I see the text "ceramics" on the caseback.anyone have any idea which part is the ceramic part?


I would assume the shroud around the case and bezel.


----------



## smille76

timetellinnoob said:


> "SPECIAL EDITOIN"


Gotta love these typos in 2016 with all the possible correctors and assistants available....

If this slipped thru their QC, I can understand how they have some trouble getting their stuff straight when assembling their watches.

S.


----------



## slow_mo

timetellinnoob said:


> "SPECIAL EDITOIN"


Wow. It's really special!!!

Will it be "Limited Editoin" as well?!


----------



## BarracksSi

Special..


----------



## docarms

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun

That is pretty pathetic, no spell check? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

Crazy Cajun said:


> That is pretty pathetic, no spell check?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm thinking I should buy one RIGHT NOW.

It won't be no upside-down Jenny airplane stamp, but it would be rare. Right?


----------



## harald-hans

Just arrived - SBDJ015 - Limited Solar Padi ...

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDJ015

A few quick iPhone shot´s ...


----------



## igwababa

It's ok


----------



## Mr_Katt

pretty meh


----------



## Cobia

Seppia said:


> It really looks fantastic
> Too bad for the 42mm, this should be a 38mm watch in my opinion, unless one has large wrists


I disagree mate, a 38mm is for somebody with very small wrists, 42mm is for people with average size wrist.


----------



## goody2141

Cobia said:


> Seppia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really looks fantastic
> Too bad for the 42mm, this should be a 38mm watch in my opinion, unless one has large wrists
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree mate, a 38mm is for somebody with very small wrists, 42mm is for people with average size wrist.
Click to expand...

It's subjective, but I agree with seppia more.

Sporty watches with bezels, yeah, 42mm is probably right for average sized wrists. But for dressy watches that are nearly all dial, 38mm is better for the average wrist. Not fact, just opinion.


----------



## Deep.Eye

Well, 'average' is not so average, it depends on your country or continent. 
Rolex Submariner is still a 40mm, and it appeals to many different markets. 42 may be ok for a bigger wrist, but is not so ok for a smaller one. Seiko has no good mid-range auto divers in the 38-40mm size. Only oversized wall clocks. 
Also, a dress watch should be 36-38 in size, max 40 for very big wrists, since it's all dial. Imho a watch, including the lugs, should not occupy all of the available surface of your wrist.


----------



## Crazy Cajun

BarracksSi said:


> I'm thinking I should buy one RIGHT NOW.
> 
> It won't be no upside-down Jenny airplane stamp, but it would be rare. Right?


Just like the Doxa Padented rarity?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huwp

.


----------



## Seppia

slow_mo said:


> Wow. It's really special!!!
> 
> Will it be "Limited Editoin" as well?!


It's a Limtied Editoin to be precise



goody2141 said:


> It's subjective, but I agree with seppia more.
> 
> Sporty watches with bezels, yeah, 42mm is probably right for average sized wrists. But for dressy watches that are nearly all dial, 38mm is better for the average wrist. Not fact, just opinion.





Deep.Eye said:


> Well, 'average' is not so average, it depends on your country or continent.
> Rolex Submariner is still a 40mm, and it appeals to many different markets. 42 may be ok for a bigger wrist, but is not so ok for a smaller one. Seiko has no good mid-range auto divers in the 38-40mm size. Only oversized wall clocks.
> Also, a dress watch should be 36-38 in size, max 40 for very big wrists, since it's all dial. Imho a watch, including the lugs, should not occupy all of the available surface of your wrist.


100% with you guys
The classic dress watch size is 34-37mm, so 38mm for an all dial is already on the larger side.


----------



## goyoneuff

Pretty awesome!!! Congratulations!!!

When you get time, could you please take comparo pics with other pieces, say SKX007's or so !!!

Very nice and congratulations again !!!



harald-hans said:


> Just arrived - SBDJ015 - Limited Solar Padi ...
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDJ015
> 
> A few quick iPhone shot´s ...


Nice words... you two !  


igwababa said:


> It's ok





Mr_Katt said:


> pretty meh


----------



## huwp

Seppia said:


> The classic dress watch size is 34-37mm, so 38mm for an all dial is already on the larger side.


For _you_.

I really don't get the insistence on trying to force one's preferences on to everyone else. Its the same as saying all shoes should be made in the size of _your_ feet, and any other size is _wrong_.

There are hundreds of dressy 38mm watches out there already and great for those of you that can wear them - that is way too small for me though, so thank goodness for a bit of choice.


----------



## slow_mo

huwp said:


> For _you_.
> 
> I really don't get the insistence on trying to force one's preferences on to everyone else. Its the same as saying all shoes should be made in the size of _your_ feet, and any other size is _wrong_.
> 
> There are hundreds of dressy 38mm watches out there already and great for those of you that can wear them - that is way too small for me though, so thank goodness for a bit of choice.


Some like it big, some like it small... depends on preference.

As long as the wearer likes it, it's great!


----------



## Robotaz

I'm going to introduce a new PADI cheeseburger at my diner. Should cause much confusion, but it's for a great cause.


----------



## appleb

Wow, that Solar PADI looks amazing in those pics.


----------



## Robotaz

smille76 said:


> Gotta love these typos in 2016 with all the possible correctors and assistants available....
> 
> If this slipped thru their QC, I can understand how they have some trouble getting their stuff straight when assembling their watches.
> 
> S.


Gotta love grammar ..... with all the people interfacing in places like airports, bus stops, and bathrooms between breaks at work. God bless the grammar police.


----------



## countingseconds

huwp said:


> For _you_.
> 
> I really don't get the insistence on trying to force one's preferences on to everyone else. Its the same as saying all shoes should be made in the size of _your_ feet, and any other size is _wrong_.
> 
> There are hundreds of dressy 38mm watches out there already and great for those of you that can wear them - that is way too small for me though, so thank goodness for a bit of choice.


10-15 years ago it was SO hard to get some bigger watches (say 42-44mm) that were decent looking and didn't cost a lot of money. Nowadays it's quite the opposite I agree, and I am super happy with that because I can barely stand the look of a 40mm watch on wrist.


----------



## BarracksSi

Robotaz said:


> Gotta love grammar ..... with all the people interfacing in places like airports, bus stops, and bathrooms between breaks at work. God bless the grammar police.


"If you can't say what you mean, you can't mean what you say."

Photoshop and CAD software don't have spellcheck anyway, do they?


----------



## seikomatic

This look very nice.


----------



## seikomatic

AnR_classyStore said:


> More pictures from seiko thailand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sorry guys, I have to say it is a failure while all Thai Sumos have been huge successes.


----------



## yankeexpress

Just in case there are other folks who are late to this party, like me:

Upcoming JDM Seikos Youâ€™ll Want to Keep an Eye On - worn&wound

This one is 39mm, SBDN035, limited to 1200 units. Note that proportionally, the hands look far, FAR better on this smaller watch. They are too short on the 44mm version.


----------



## MacRipper

*Ref. SNE451P1, SRPB01K1*


----------



## goyoneuff

Hola brother !

Exactly my same thoughts... very tempted about this one, looking for a great "affordable" "no worries" quartz, this could be it ! ;-)

I am still hoping, like I have said it many times, that Seiko put one of those Brigtz darn Solar/Wave/Quartz modules into a nice Sub-like case like this one !

Cheers,

G.



yankeexpress said:


> Just in case there are other folks who are late to this party, like me:
> 
> Upcoming JDM Seikos Youâ€™ll Want to Keep an Eye On - worn&wound
> 
> This one is 39mm, SBDN035, limited to 1200 units. Note that proportionally, the hands look far, FAR better on this smaller watch. They are too short on the 44mm version.


----------



## goyoneuff

Double post.... :$


----------



## harald-hans

yankeexpress said:


> Just in case there are other folks who are late to this party, like me:
> 
> Upcoming JDM Seikos You'll Want to Keep an Eye On - worn&wound
> 
> This one is 39mm, SBDN035, limited to 1200 units. Note that proportionally, the hands look far, FAR better on this smaller watch. They are too short on the 44mm version.


Aka the "Ladies" Version ... :-d

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDN035


----------



## goyoneuff

What can I say... I am girl, inside and outside ! ;-)

Well, at least girly wrists for sure ! 



harald-hans said:


> Aka the "Ladies" Version ... :-d
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDN035


----------



## harald-hans

:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Seppia

huwp said:


> For _you_.
> 
> I really don't get the insistence on trying to force one's preferences on to everyone else. Its the same as saying all shoes should be made in the size of _your_ feet, and any other size is _wrong_.
> 
> There are hundreds of dressy 38mm watches out there already and great for those of you that can wear them - that is way too small for me though, so thank goodness for a bit of choice.


Mmmmh...
No

The classic (as in: "traditional") dress watch size is 34-37mm, look up Patek Calatrava, Rolex Day Date and the likes. 
I'm fine with other people's tastes, but mine was a statement about a fact, not an opinion on taste.


----------



## ThomasH

yankeexpress said:


> Just in case there are other folks who are late to this party, like me:
> 
> Upcoming JDM Seikos You'll Want to Keep an Eye On - worn&wound
> 
> This one is 39mm, SBDN035, limited to 1200 units. Note that proportionally, the hands look far, FAR better on this smaller watch. They are too short on the 44mm version.


I would also buy the 39mm SBDN035, for my manly 7 1/4" wrists. :-!

38mm is my favorite watch size, maybe because watches seem to end up at the end of my wrist, and I don't like them rubbing the back of my hand when I supronate, especially if they have a 3 o'clock crown! :think:

- Thomas


----------



## JRMARTINS

MacRipper said:


> *Ref. SNE451P1, SRPB01K1*


those look good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

MacRipper said:


> *Ref. SNE451P1, SRPB01K1*


Let's just get this out of the way. The green turtle will be known as the "Ninja Turtle".

("Gurtle" was the runner-up.)


----------



## jalak

I'll wait for vanilla version of that solar...


----------



## Robotaz

LOL, "Gurtle". 

Gurtle, Gurtle, Gurtle, Gurtle, Gurtle, Gurtle, Gurtle, Gurtle, Gurtle, Gurtle, Gurtle, Gurtle, Gurtle, Gurtle, Gurtle, Gurtle, Gurtle, Gurtle, Gurtle, Gurtle.

That's me trying to make it stick.


----------



## Mr_Katt

That green turle looks boss god damn, its not one of those thai special editions i hope?


----------



## AnR_classyStore

Mr_Katt said:


> That green turle looks boss god damn, its not one of those thai special editions i hope?


Pray harder...

Seiko loved limited edition










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

Green before a nice white, or silver sunburst is a bummer... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

yankeexpress said:


> Just in case there are other folks who are late to this party, like me:
> 
> Upcoming JDM Seikos Youâ€ll Want to Keep an Eye On - worn&wound
> 
> This one is 39mm, SBDN035, limited to 1200 units. Note that proportionally, the hands look far, FAR better on this smaller watch. They are too short on the 44mm version.


Got this from SeiyaJapan and it's on its way here. Got the smaller version for my small wrist (around 6.7). It's good to know I'll be 1 in the 1200 who'll get this piece. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff

...


----------



## ThomasH

goyoneuff said:


> ...


TOTALLY! |> |> |>

I could not agree more!! :-!

- Thomas


----------



## asap3

brandon\ said:


> Let's just get this out of the way. The green turtle will be known as the "Ninja Turtle".
> 
> ("Gurtle" was the runner-up.)


Mutant Ninja Turtle.....Seiko should have used the brightest lume for this watch so that it will have nuclear glow :-d


----------



## targetpro

asap3 said:


> Mutant Ninja Turtle.....Seiko should have used the brightest lume for this watch so that it will have nuclear glow :-d


If a safe way can be done to make them, I'd love to see the return of radium dials. Ah, the good 'ol days.


----------



## seikomatic

could Seiko do a more refined crown guard but anything some childish









'


----------



## seikomatic

wish that the pen hour hand can be used in the green turtle


----------



## Cobia

MacRipper said:


> *Ref. SNE451P1, SRPB01K1*


Awesome, love it, but if this is a limited edition i'll be dirty lol, this limited edition stuff is just a cash grab from the loyal Seikopaths, im not paying double just for a different colour, it just doesn't sit right with me on any level.
Seiko are starting to get into G-Shock territory where they charge double for a different colour 'special edition', its ridiculous.
Thanks for the pic mate.


----------



## dibawahperut

Cobia said:


> Awesome, love it, but if this is a limited edition i'll be dirty lol, this limited edition stuff is just a cash grab from the loyal Seikopaths, im not paying double just for a different colour, it just doesn't sit right with me on any level.
> Seiko are starting to get into G-Shock territory where they charge double for a different colour 'special edition', its ridiculous.
> Thanks for the pic mate.


Agree..

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## merl

And it arrived


----------



## v1triol

merl said:


> And it arrived


Really nice watch mate, would it beat SARB001  ?


----------



## merl

v1triol said:


> Really nice watch mate, would it beat SARB001  ?


Thanks m8!
It doesn't have to beat the SARB001...(which I don't have anymore)... They are totally different watches. The Sarb has solid endlinks .


----------



## hb5

What is the reference of this Seiko?


----------



## merl

hb5 said:


> What is the reference of this Seiko?


SRPA25


----------



## A MattR of Time

Seppia said:


> Mmmmh...
> No
> 
> The classic (as in: "traditional") dress watch size is 34-37mm, look up Patek Calatrava, Rolex Day Date and the likes.
> I'm fine with other people's tastes, but mine was a statement about a fact, not an opinion on taste.


Yeah yeah yeah. And Rolex is the best watch brand. Cuz they say so....


----------



## MacRipper

Thanks to my friend @bezelite


----------



## anabuki




----------



## goyoneuff

Stop being funny... 

Where are the pictures !!! And, please include some of the bracelet with opinions... !

Cheers,

G.



harald-hans said:


> Just arrived - SBDJ015 - Limited Solar Padi ...
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDJ015
> 
> A few quick iPhone shot´s ...





harald-hans said:


> Aka the "Ladies" Version ... :-d
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDN035





harald-hans said:


> :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Kratsmoose

merl said:


> And it arrived


Man, I love the look. Just wish it was 37mm-ish!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stilren

SARB033 incoming!


----------



## Domo

MacRipper said:


> Thanks to my friend @bezelite


No, thank_* you *_


----------



## Cobia

MacRipper said:


> Thanks to my friend @bezelite


Man that is SICK, the yellow highlights are perfect, i really like this.
Thanks for the pics mate


----------



## JRMARTINS

MacRipper said:


> Thanks to my friend @bezelite


That looks amazing!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schmitza

JRMARTINS said:


> those look good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really dont like those green ones ! Green bezel divers justs get me thinking about one rolex model haha

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Yikes! Thailand can keep that one.

That should be my signature


----------



## Memento Vivere

I dunno, it may not be for everyone but I absolutely _love it.

_I think I may have a Turtle problem though, as I own a 773, 775, PADI, Zimbe, 6306 and a 6105..._.:-!
_


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

I know gazillions of people have done PADI courses and it's an astute marketing decision by Seiko... but please, for the love of Zeus, give it a bloody rest.


----------



## Memento Vivere

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I know gazillions of people have done PADI courses and it's an astute marketing decision by Seiko... but please, for the love of Zeus, give it a bloody rest.


I have to agree. The PADI Turtle is awesome. Even the Kinetic one is very nice. But it's losing its luster quickly due to oversaturation. If they were more limited, it might be a different story. But they appear readily available with no sign of shutting down production - it's just too much PADI.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

^ When a Seikonaut of your proven commitment says it, MV, you know the game is up.


----------



## Robotaz

Memento Vivere said:


> I have to agree. The PADI Turtle is awesome. Even the Kinetic one is very nice. But it's losing its luster quickly due to oversaturation. If they were more limited, it might be a different story. But they appear readily available with no sign of shutting down production - it's just too much PADI.


Please don't spread the word. I'm installing A/C units and giving people a $500 PADI package where we try harder. I need the money to buy more watches.


----------



## timetellinnoob

did live pics of that green EDITOIN one show up before live pics of the blue lagoons? I _gotta_ see that Samurai


----------



## Collectionist

brandon\ said:


> Let's just get this out of the way. The green turtle will be known as the "Ninja Turtle".
> 
> ("Gurtle" was the runner-up.)


No-oo-o. It will be known as the Turtle Leprechaun. (You know all that green like at St. Patrick's day). And everyone knows that ninjas are garbed in black - so give me an all black turtle already.


----------



## 59yukon01

LordBrettSinclair said:


> ^ When a Seikonaut of your proven commitment says it, MV, you know the game is up.





LordBrettSinclair said:


> I know gazillions of people have done PADI courses and it's an astute marketing decision by Seiko... but please, for the love of Zeus, give it a bloody rest.





Memento Vivere said:


> I have to agree. The PADI Turtle is awesome. Even the Kinetic one is very nice. But it's losing its luster quickly due to oversaturation. If they were more limited, it might be a different story. But they appear readily available with no sign of shutting down production - it's just too much PADI.


It's called Padimania and it has swept through WUS like the plague. All the more reason I won't buy one. Just another same old same old.


----------



## Robotaz

59yukon01 said:


> It's called Padimania and it has swept through WUS like the plague. All the more reason I won't buy one. Just another same old same old.


Yeah. It's just another run of the mill watch. Everyone on the world's largest watch forum who's bought one has no taste in watches.


----------



## 59yukon01

Robotaz said:


> Yeah. It's just another run of the mill watch. Everyone on the world's largest watch forum who's bought one has no taste in watches.


OK poor choice for of words on my part, so not implying that. If it was limited to a few models, or maybe a LE, it would have been more desirable, at least for me. Seiko just seems to be coming out with too many versions imo.


----------



## Robotaz

59yukon01 said:


> OK poor choice for of words on my part, so not implying that. If it was limited to a few models, or maybe a LE, it would have been more desirable, at least for me. Seiko just seems to be coming out with too many versions imo.


Now THAT I will agree with.


----------



## TJ Boogie

It would still be nice to see an orange turtle (with no padi reference).


----------



## dinexus

TJ Boogie said:


> It would still be nice to see an orange turtle (with no padi reference).


I'm 100% in for an orange Turtle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethanhui75

yonsson said:


> pleeding to SEIKO is like praying,
> you'll never get a response.
> still waiting for my mechanical hi beat GS Diver and my mechanical GS chrono.


You must write to them in japanese so they can understand your request....lol

Sent from my EVA-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

My excitement turned into disappointment. After waiting for almost a week, seiya san sent me the wrong watch. I ordered for the solar padi LE 39mm and this is what i got. Anyone experience the same with seiya and how he rectified the situation? Thanks. 









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## targetpro

It looks great. Love the subtle date window at 4:00 and the long crown. I'd consider keeping it. Or ordering a PADI to complement it.



navjing0614 said:


> My excitement turned into disappointment. After waiting for almost a week, seiya san sent me the wrong watch. I ordered for the solar padi LE 39mm and this is what i got. Anyone experience the same with seiya and how he rectified the situation? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

targetpro said:


> It looks great. Love the subtle date window at 4:00 and the long crown. I'd consider keeping it. Or ordering a PADI to complement it.


Ya, i dediced to keep this piece since i don't like the hassle of returning the watch. I contacted the seller already. Still a pending case.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

59yukon01 said:


> It's called Padimania and it has swept through WUS like the plague. All the more reason I won't buy one. Just another same old same old.


Im not concerned with what other people have, i just don't get that sentiment, its not like you are ever going to see another on somebody in the wild and who cares if you did? 'same old same old' in comparison to what?
I just buy the ones i like regardless of what others are doing and im happy theres enough PADIs around for everybody who wants one, the number of them out there have zero effect on my likings for a watch, it changes nothing about the watch.
It just sort of shocks me that somebody would not buy a watch because others on a forum have it, lives too short for that imo.
cheers


----------



## 59yukon01

Cobia said:


> Im not concerned with what other people have, i just don't get that sentiment, its not like you are ever going to see another on somebody in the wild and who cares if you did? 'same old same old' in comparison to what?
> I just buy the ones i like regardless of what others are doing and im happy theres enough PADIs around for everybody who wants one, the number of them out there have zero effect on my likings for a watch, it changes nothing about the watch.
> It just sort of shocks me that somebody would not buy a watch because others on a forum have it, lives too short for that imo.
> cheers


I clarified my statement what I meant on a post after this so don't get upset. To your point, it's not I won't buy it because others have it, I won't buy it because personally I never liked any of them and prefer the stock versions.


----------



## yonsson

.....
Arrived at home today; Sne435p1 / SNE435


----------



## wwwppp

The solar Padi looks different from the stock photos... is it modded?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

wwwppp said:


> The solar Padi looks different from the stock photos... is it modded?
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk











No, it's not modded. This isn't the titanium model seen before in this thread.


----------



## wwwppp

yonsson said:


> No, it's not modded. This isn't the titanium model seen before in this thread.


Oops, yes I just saw the model number you posted...
I can't seemed to find much info on this new model

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildmans85

yonsson said:


> No, it's not modded. This isn't the titanium model seen before in this thread.


Looks awesome! Nice pick up, think I'll have to get one up myself!

If you don't mind my asking where did you purchase it from?


----------



## imlookingatyourwatch

yonsson said:


> .....
> Arrived at home today; Sne435p1 / SNE435


 Thanks for sharing, I love the concept of a solar powered watch.


----------



## yonsson

Wildmans85 said:


> Looks awesome! Nice pick up, think I'll have to get one up myself!
> 
> If you don't mind my asking where did you purchase it from?


Klockmaster Globen in Stockholm, Sweden. They got the first batch in Scandinavia, the rest of the stores will get theirs in January.

The watch is 43,6mm wide, steel case and steel bracelet. It's very close to the popular SEIKO solar diver's chrono in all aspects. There is a super oyster from strapcode available for the chrono but I don't know if it will fit this non chrono version.


----------



## yonsson

imlookingatyourwatch said:


> Thanks for sharing, I love the concept of a solar powered watch.











Me too. I sold my SBDJ013 but I regret selling it so I just ordered a new one yesterday, great watch. The best divers watch released from SEIKO this year imho.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Why does the SBDJ013 cost so much though? Hardlex and folded end links, but it's more in Yen than the Sumo? Why?


----------



## bricem13

Titanium + diashield... this is why shogun costs more than sumo


----------



## yonsson

bricem13 said:


> Titanium + diashield... this is why shogun costs more than sumo


+ one piece hardcoated bezel, not just the standard bezel inlay like on the steel models.
All its missing is solid end links and a mm300 clasp.


----------



## jdmfetish

https://translate.google.com/transl...de/Seiko/SEIKO-ELITE/Prospex.aspx&prev=search

comes in black too
Seiko SNE437P1


----------



## jdmfetish

yonsson said:


> .....
> Arrived at home today; Sne435p1 / SNE435


do me a solid and measure the case diameter from plot 7 to plot 2 , without the crown and without the crown guard please ?

Thanks


----------



## jdptc

look into seiko 5 diver style options and save $$$


----------



## yonsson

jdmfetish said:


> do me a solid and measure the case diameter from plot 7 to plot 2 , without the crown and without the crown guard please ?
> 
> Thanks


43,6mm


----------



## ricky_swe

yonsson said:


> 43,6mm


How much?
Hur mycket?


----------



## jdmfetish

ricky_swe said:


> How much?
> Hur mycket?


$239 USD Pepsi on rubber
$259 USD Black bezel on Oyster 
$289 USD Padi on oyster
$440 USD Green Bezel LE Version


----------



## ricky_swe

jdmfetish said:


> $239 USD Pepsi on rubber
> $259 USD Black bezel on Oyster
> $289 USD Padi on oyster
> $440 USD Green Bezel LE Version


Thanks.


----------



## jdmfetish

https://world.taobao.com/item/54356...ca3e45e&clk1=3a9c515276e6f1e74daeec6e9ca3e45e

SNE441P1
DLC
Yellow
on rubber


----------



## seikomatic

View attachment 10346738


View attachment 10346746


----------



## Wildmans85

jdmfetish said:


> $239 USD Pepsi on rubber
> $259 USD Black bezel on Oyster
> $289 USD Padi on oyster
> $440 USD Green Bezel LE Version


Now to choose between a Pepsi and a Padi!


----------



## targetpro

Spotted a couple new 5s today:

SRPA93 | Monsterwatches

SSA331 | Monsterwatches


----------



## riposte

SRPA75K1 (green dial) and SRPA77K1 (black dial), 192 USD (price in Indonesia), probably with 4R movement, 100m WR
Not my photos, not my wrist


----------



## Cosmodromedary

targetpro said:


> Spotted a couple new 5s today:
> 
> SRPA93 | Monsterwatches
> 
> SSA331 | Monsterwatches


I don't like the open heart or the speed stripes...
That having been said... Is it just me or is the SSA331 a bit pogue-like?


----------



## timetellinnoob

Cosmodromedary said:


> I don't like the open heart or the speed stripes...
> That having been said... Is it just me or is the SSA331 a bit pogue-like?


Aside from those weird features, that's huge news right? I'm thinking i need to see other models!


----------



## timetellinnoob

not my pic!










that's from a spanish forum. but there's even more models @ Monsterwatches.

they are cool, a bunch of variations, but all with the open heart/stripes. =|


----------



## ZASKAR36

timetellinnoob said:


> Aside from those weird features, that's huge news right? I'm thinking i need to see other models!


I think the idea with the open heart is to simulate the look of disc brakes on a race car, hence the whole racing motif. I actually like it...But I'm bummed. No date no go for me. Looks like an inexpensive fun racing themed piece.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

I think the idea of the open heart is to appear like a subdial, since the 6139 only has a minute counter, and they don't have an affordable automatic chronograph movement anymore.


----------



## BarracksSi

The decoration around these open heart windows looks like slotted brake discs, so yeah, I'll buy into the car racing theme. Yeah, I think it's kinda cool.


----------



## yonsson

Open heart is a good way to destroy any nice looking watch.


----------



## davudvl

Hi guys. Anyone know of a good source to purchase a green Padi at retail or at least not too much above?


----------



## countingseconds

riposte said:


> SRPA75K1 (green dial) and SRPA77K1 (black dial), 192 USD (price in Indonesia), probably with 4R movement, 100m WR
> Not my photos, not my wrist
> 
> View attachment 10357018


Looks handsome! How big is it? If it's 44 or 45 I'm interested. Anything smaller is not for me.


----------



## wwwppp

davudvl said:


> Hi guys. Anyone know of a good source to purchase a green Padi at retail or at least not too much above?


What's a green Padi?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb

wwwppp said:


> What's a green Padi?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I assume it's the green turtle Seiko SRPB01 (not a padi)


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

wwwppp said:


> What's a green Padi?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's only a matter of time.


----------



## riposte

countingseconds said:


> Looks handsome! How big is it? If it's 44 or 45 I'm interested. Anything smaller is not for me.


It's 42mm, I've tried to measured the long, it's around 50mm based on this picture http://vitopoulos.gr/11220-thickbox_default/seiko-prospex-automatic-leather-strap.jpg
If it's 44mm, this watch would be too long for some people, 52mm (it's longer than Shogun, Sumo, or MM300 SBDX)
---
Citizen have similar watch. Few websites always mentioned the width is 45-46.5mm (I assume the diameter around 42mm). 
BJ7076-00E








BJ7071-54E


----------



## PrinceT

March 2017 lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyeonmalta

Aliens Exist said:


> Old SUMO with minor improvements, such as NEW LumiBright and Prospex logo on the dial coming in october 2015. The model ref. *SBDC031*. The MSRP price not downgraded or upgraded, it's still 60,000 JPY, and there is no DiaShield.
> 
> 
> 
> As one member said, i would like to say: "bastardization of prospex lineup continues..."


No diashield? Hard pass! This will likely increase the value of the originals


----------



## Eyeonmalta

William Ayin said:


> for the people too lazy to click the link


Liking the placement of the date window, but I'm really loving the cut circle... Hmm probably have to see it in person.


----------



## georgefl74

Eyeonmalta said:


> No diashield? Hard pass! This will likely increase the value of the originals


Waiting for this guy's response once he sees the hundred or so PADI models


----------



## mi6_

Eyeonmalta said:


> No diashield? Hard pass! This will likely increase the value of the originals


The originals did not have diashield either as far as I know. Only the titanium Shogun did.


----------



## 59yukon01

Eyeonmalta said:


> No diashield? Hard pass! This will likely increase the value of the originals


There was never diashield on the Sumo, old or new. The Shogun does have it, both old and new.


----------



## burns78

59yukon01 said:


> There was never diashield on the Sumo, old or new. The Shogun does have it, both old and new.


SBDC027 have diashield
diashield isn't good


----------



## 59yukon01

burns78 said:


> SBDC027 have diashield
> diashield isn't good


That's a LE and wasn't referring to those. Diashield works great on my Titanium Shogun. Two years and no scratches.


----------



## PoonFluff

Gorgeous. If only this was automatic!


----------



## burns78

59yukon01 said:


> That's a LE and wasn't referring to those. Diashield works great on my Titanium Shogun. Two years and no scratches.


but as you do, or a watchmaker on the watch scratch is no one fix. Diashield is good at the beginning. extends freshness. for more years will be a problem. is the same as the watches in gold color.

I have three (five) watches with diashield
I know what I'm talking
example
SBDX001 without diashield
SBDX017 with diashield

I prefer SBDX001 !!!

if diashield was so great, it was used in the Grand Seiko, but don't use


----------



## georgefl74

burns78 said:


> but as you do, or a watchmaker on the watch scratch is no one fix. Diashield is good at the beginning. extends freshness. for more years will be a problem. is the same as the watches in gold color.
> 
> I have three (five) watches with diashield
> I know what I'm talking
> example
> SBDX001 without diashield
> SBDX017 with diashield
> 
> I prefer SBDX001 !!!
> 
> if diashield was so great, it was used in the Grand Seiko, but don't use


YMMV with diashield, as it will with brightz titanium (which they do use in GS)

I have a couple of 1996 divers with titanium-b which are scratch resistant but can't be polished once they do scratch. But if you're relatively careful, they look fantastic, like this Flightmaster from 1996



Now if I am to choose between alloyed titanium and diashield treated titanium, I guess I'd take the alloyed (brightz) because it looks somewhat better but not necessarily because they are more scratch resistant. Simple titanium is very easily polished but it looks dark grey.


----------



## burns78

Titanium plus diashield is a very good and reasonable connection. Steel plus diashield for me is unnecessary connection...


----------



## Domo

Live pic of the SBGH049....


----------



## yonsson

burns78 said:


> Titanium plus diashield is a very good and reasonable connection. Steel plus diashield for me is unnecessary connection...


Agree 100%, how do you polish a diashield watch during service if needed? Is it even possible? 
I have had quite a few diashield watches and they have all gotten scratched.


----------



## brandon\

georgefl74 said:


> Waiting for this guy's response once he sees the hundred or so PADI models


His mind will thoroughly be blown when he finds out we've put a man in the moon but we still can't slather diashield on every watch.


----------



## davudvl

appleb said:


> I assume it's the green turtle Seiko SRPB01 (not a padi)


yes. Sorry. A green turtle.


----------



## Memento Vivere

Domo said:


> Live pic of the SBGH049....


I'm seriously considering flipping like 5-7 watches and getting another Grand Seiko. They're so hard to resist...


----------



## theEntreriCode

Do you guys think we'll see yet another MM300 Limited Edition? Considering the time of year, I can't but help wonder. The bug to buy another watch is slowly biting me and I'm torn between saving up for an expensive PM dress watch or indulging the hole in my collection for a diver. My brother doesn't use his Orange monster at all any more so I've permanently borrowed it from him, but still it may be nice owning me own. The Seiko lume is something else entirely! The MM300 bug has slowly waxed and waned for me but never gone away entirely.


----------



## iVenomBlood

I suppose new Presage models are coming

SARW033









SARX047


----------



## watchw




----------



## riposte

The case design is been used for SARX013/015/017, but now with cabochon crown. IMO, these new watches looks nice even with old case design. And as usual from Seiko, beautiful dial design. It seems Seiko have been decided to remove jewels information on the dial, which makes the watch cleaner than older design.
The price of SARX043/045/047 around 55-60,000 JPY

SARX043







SARX045








SARW031/033/034 price is around 85,000 JPY
SARW031







SARW034









cabochon crown














---

There is no one mention limited edition Monster, or I didn't check carefully in this thread? Good luck to hunt them in Japan (on 10keiya.com)


----------



## NiceGuyTom

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/seiko-prospex-blue-lagoon-samurai-turtle-srpb09-and-srpb11


----------



## Crazy Cajun

I liked the old handset on the Samurai better.


----------



## Ukal

That white dial monster looks mean!


----------



## timetellinnoob

Ukal said:


> That white dial monster looks mean!


wait... those are new? why did they go back to the Gen 1 dial?


----------



## V-Twin

Those coloured Gen 1 SZEN monsters were released a few years ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchw




----------



## AnR_classyStore

watchw said:


> View attachment 10466994


Finally something classic color... if only the dat date wheel in black... but so far this is the best, i like

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

watchw said:


> View attachment 10466994


No more plastic shrouds hopefully

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AnR_classyStore

valuewatchguy said:


> No more plastic shrouds hopefully
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thought its ceramic?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

AnR_classyStore said:


> Thought its ceramic?


yea these would be ceramic like SRP653, etc. so now there's a "Darth Scallop" =)

I gotta say I pretty much like ALL the Darth tunas there have ever been. there's something about the murdered out look i think i could wear for a Tuna i wouldn't do with say, an all blacked SKX mod or something.


----------



## wwwppp

riposte said:


> There is no one mention limited edition Monster, or I didn't check carefully in this thread? Good luck to hunt them in Japan (on 10keiya.com)
> 
> View attachment 10459282
> 
> View attachment 10458986
> View attachment 10458978


These monsters are not new... almost 10 yrs ago iirc


----------



## knightRider

watchw said:


> View attachment 10466994


Nice, know what the model no. is please?


----------



## watchw

SRPA-81


knightRider said:


> Nice, know what the model no. is please?


----------



## Mbaulfinger

SRPA-81 is a good sized watch at 52mm. Like the looks though


----------



## TJ Boogie

Question: Is there any information suggesting there may be a 'new' orange Samurai? Or just the blue at this point?

Cheers!


----------



## AnR_classyStore

TJ Boogie said:


> Question: Is there any information suggesting there may be a 'new' orange Samurai? Or just the blue at this point?
> 
> Cheers!


For me, any orange seiko soon? Dont need to be samurai

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchw

52mm With or without the crown? 


Mbaulfinger said:


> SRPA-81 is a good sized watch at 52mm. Like the looks though


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Mbaulfinger said:


> SRPA-81 is a good sized watch at 52mm. Like the looks though


It is one beautiful hockey puck. Does anyone now if it has the signed metal keeper on the rubber strap or a black rubber one? (I prefer the latter, actually.)


----------



## yonsson

Mbaulfinger said:


> SRPA-81 is a good sized watch at 52mm. Like the looks though


The difference would be 2mm on a +50mm watch.


----------



## Rankiryu

SARK009 200,000 yen (non Urushi dial)








SARK011 200,000 yen (no Enamel dial)








SARW029 90,000 yen


----------



## Rankiryu

SARV001 27,000 yen








SARV003 27,000 yen








SARV004 27,000 yen








SARV006 28,000 yen


----------



## Chronopolis

*SIGH*... What could possibly justify that kind of price when they are style-wise nearly indistinguishable from under $100 Seiko 5's?

Clearly Seiko is in the business to make money. 
So, are there really that many dull people in this world that WANT that styling over and over and over?



Rankiryu said:


> SARV001 27,000 yen
> View attachment 10492594
> 
> 
> SARV003 27,000 yen
> SARV004 27,000 yen
> SARV006 28,000 yen


----------



## BarracksSi

Chronopolis said:


> *SIGH*... What could possibly justify that kind of price when they are style-wise nearly indistinguishable from under $100 Seiko 5's?
> 
> Clearly Seiko is in the business to make money.
> So, are there really that many dull people in this world that WANT that styling over and over and over?


Could say the exact same thing about Rolex.

But, at last Seiko's product range is vast enough that they have plenty of styles going on and out of fashion (and let's be honest, some of them are always out of fashion).


----------



## knightRider

I always thought the 5s were aimed at a different market segment.


----------



## Chronopolis

BarracksSi said:


> Could say the exact same thing about Rolex.
> 
> But, at last Seiko's product range is vast enough that they have plenty of styles going on and out of fashion (and let's be honest, some of them are always out of fashion).


True that.

I wonder if the cost of production is so low for Seiko that they just try any combination they can think of?

But then, that raises another question: Why so many horrible designs? 
Could they not get "lucky" once in a while, and end up with a few nice designs every now and then, even if by accident?
I am kinda surprised at how consistent they are in their crappy aesthetic sensibility.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

You guys are thinking like watch people, not someone just buying a watch.

Recycling safe designs makes sense, they're neutral and inoffensive and will serve many people well as 'a nice watch.'

My view is by making lots of dull stuff, Seiko gets to invest in crazy stuff too.


----------



## watchw

_







someone please order and review


----------



## Chronopolis

LordBrettSinclair said:


> You guys are thinking like watch people, not someone just buying a watch.
> 
> Recycling safe designs makes sense, they're neutral and inoffensive and will serve many people well as 'a nice watch.'
> 
> My view is by making lots of dull stuff, Seiko gets to invest in crazy stuff too.


I get that, but then, why aren't the crazy stuff more inventive / elegant / stylish / etc?
The same brutish hands, ugly dials, nasty fonts, misplaced 24hr subdial, and that damn date window big enough to drive through, etc.

Seiko did good in the 70's and 80's.
But the ones in the 2 decades have been pretty dull dull dull, with very few exceptions.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

^ I get that completely. I do wonder if there's something in Eastern versus Western design sensibilities, and what Seiko thinks is going to fly in Europe and the US versus other markets?


----------



## Chronopolis

LordBrettSinclair said:


> *I do wonder if there's something in Eastern versus Western design sensibilities*, and what Seiko thinks is going to fly in Europe and the US versus other markets?


One could think so, but there are too many variables that could be used to argue either way.
After all, they did put out some very elegant pieces in the 70's and 80's.

My gut feeling is that they now have a new generation of mediocre designers, under the leadership of mediocre, jaded, and 
tired old designers and/or a CEO who just wants to play it safe.

I really think they should talk to me. ;-)


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Seiko Recraft Solar Powered Watch with 43mm aged pewter-finished Case, leather Strap #SNE447


----------



## valuewatchguy

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Seiko Recraft Solar Powered Watch with 43mm aged pewter-finished Case, leather Strap #SNE447


SHS at work again

Short
Hands 
Syndrome

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

But with the inner 24hr ring the hands cross the time intervals so it looks good to me. Would love to get a hold of that handset and dial


----------



## peoplem

Sarx043
 
Sarx045
 
Sarx047
 
Sarw031
 
Sarw033


----------



## GirchyGirchy

valuewatchguy said:


> SHS at work again
> 
> Short
> Hands
> Syndrome


No...hands are correctly sized, it's that the dial and case are bloated.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

I kind of like this one, SSC565:

Seiko Solar Quartz Chronograph with Stop-Watch and 24-hour Sub-Dial #SSC565


----------



## watchw




----------



## timetellinnoob

Seiko has to KILL THE NOTION that 24hr hands do anything useful on their chronos. UGH STOP SEIKO, STOP. 

I know they NEVER will, but still i need to say it =). ugh.


----------



## yonsson

GirchyGirchy said:


> I kind of like this one, SSC565:
> 
> Seiko Solar Quartz Chronograph with Stop-Watch and 24-hour Sub-Dial #SSC565


SEIKO is apparently releasing a lot of nice solar models right now, seems like solar is moving up the quality ladder. love it!


----------



## Chronopolis

timetellinnoob said:


> Seiko has to KILL THE NOTION that *24hr hands* do anything useful on their chronos. UGH STOP SEIKO, STOP.


So many say this, and yet I find *it* VERY useful when the hour hand is arcing upwards between 8 - 4, and I have to set the date in a hurry.


----------



## watchw




----------



## depwnz

Chronopolis said:


> *SIGH*... What could possibly justify that kind of price when they are style-wise nearly indistinguishable from under $100 Seiko 5's?
> 
> Clearly Seiko is in the business to make money.
> So, are there really that many dull people in this world that WANT that styling over and over and over?


I'd say the price is right as this one is a lady version of SARB033/035 plus it runs 4R. Most JDM 4R (SCVE range for example) are upward of 20k.
These SARV are a lot nicer than the average Seiko 5, I bet the finish is way better as well. My only concern is that the date window makes the small dial too busy.


----------



## targetpro

6 new Seiko Recrafts today. They look nice, but all in solar. 

Seiko USA / Collections / Recraft Series


----------



## yonsson

targetpro said:


> 6 new Seiko Recrafts today. They look nice, but all in solar.
> 
> Seiko USA / Collections / Recraft Series



















That 12 o clock index looks a little suspect.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy

targetpro said:


> 6 new Seiko Recrafts today. They look nice, but all in solar.
> 
> Seiko USA / Collections / Recraft Series


I don't so much mind the solar movement - I'm sure that keeps the price down. But I don't understand all these ginormous cases that are "retro". Make that solar chrono in 40mm and it's a real winner.

So how's the lume?


----------



## Dunelm

yonsson said:


>


How I imagine it went down at Seiko design studio:

Designer: How does this look boss?
Boss: Not big enough yet! Put something around the dial to pad it out. Get the size over 43mm.
D: OK, perhaps with something marginally useful on it like a tachymetre scale?
B: Nah, just stick some indices and second markers on it.
D: But I've already taken care of those on the dial. Why have an entire extra set?
B: Hmmm, good point....so leave off the second marks for 10 seconds either side.
D: Um, OK Boss.
B: Good, that's settled then. Can I just check we haven't reached the point where the date window is closer to the centre of the dial than the bezel?
D: Well....


----------



## watchw




----------



## BarracksSi

Dunelm said:


> How I imagine it went down at Seiko design studio:
> 
> Designer: How does this look boss?
> Boss: Not big enough yet! Put something around the dial to pad it out. Get the size over 43mm.
> D: OK, perhaps with something marginally useful on it like a tachymetre scale?
> B: Nah, just stick some indices and second markers on it.
> D: But I've already taken care of those on the dial. Why have an entire extra set?
> B: Hmmm, good point....so leave off the second marks for 10 seconds either side.
> D: Um, OK Boss.
> B: Good, that's settled then. Can I just check we haven't reached the point where the date window is closer to the centre of the dial than the bezel?
> D: Well....


B: How about we photograph it so the hour and minute hands disappear?
Marketing: Yeah!
D: :facepalm:


----------



## ZASKAR36

Dunelm said:


> How I imagine it went down at Seiko design studio:
> 
> Designer: How does this look boss?
> Boss: Not big enough yet! Put something around the dial to pad it out. Get the size over 43mm.
> D: OK, perhaps with something marginally useful on it like a tachymetre scale?
> B: Nah, just stick some indices and second markers on it.
> D: But I've already taken care of those on the dial. Why have an entire extra set?
> B: Hmmm, good point....so leave off the second marks for 10 seconds either side.
> D: Um, OK Boss.
> B: Good, that's settled then. Can I just check we haven't reached the point where the date window is closer to the centre of the dial than the bezel?
> D: Well....


Man...I'm in. It's a poor man's Hamilton. Pan Europe.Love the look.

But yes....Why not just do a bicompass layout and scrap the 24hr dial?

The size doesn't bother me personally.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

ZASKAR36 said:


> Man...I'm in. It's a poor man's Hamilton. Pan Europe.Love the look.
> 
> But yes....Why not just do a bicompass layout and scrap the 24hr dial?
> 
> The size doesn't bother me personally.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Looks more like the new Bulova "Moonwatch".


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## udaymalar

Hey guys,

Does any one have idea about Seiko Recraft Series watches.
Are they new models or existing ones reluanched again.

Thanks
Uday


----------



## targetpro

@Dunelm 

Loved the commentary!


----------



## targetpro

@udaymalar

new ones, with retro design elements. I love the line, but I only collect mechanical/autos.


----------



## Cosmodromedary

yonsson said:


> That 12 o clock index looks a little suspect.


Good from far, but far from good.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

BarracksSi said:


> B: How about we photograph it so the hour and minute hands disappear?
> Marketing: Yeah!
> D: :facepalm:


That's the main reason I sold the Seiko SSC209 solar chrono I had - it was a PITA to actually see what time it was.


----------



## appleb

Seiko Canada has the SRPA83 PADI Baby Tuna cataloged on their website with an MSRP of $1150 CAD.

Seiko Watch Canada - SRPA83

$1150 for a 4R36, wtf.


----------



## BarracksSi

GirchyGirchy said:


> That's the main reason I sold the Seiko SSC209 solar chrono I had - it was a PITA to actually see what time it was.


(did an image search)

Sheesh. In some of the pics I found, it looks like they left off the hour and minute hands. I don't blame ya for selling it.


----------



## volgofmr

Received yesterday....|>


----------



## Memento Vivere

volgofmr said:


> Received yesterday....|>
> View attachment 10570562


That is truly gorgeous. Loving the dial.


----------



## grando

SSC569 Looks pretty nice but that Bulova marker at 12 is unmistakable. Even if it's just in the render...c'mon. I'd jump on it if there were less...details. Looks like they had a good concept but decided they needed to bling it up with a second, third, fourth chapter ring.


----------



## appleb

grando said:


> SSC569 Looks pretty nice but that Bulova marker at 12 is unmistakable. Even if it's just in the render...c'mon. I'd jump on it if there were less...details. Looks like they had a good concept but decided they needed to bling it up with a second, third, fourth chapter ring.


I was thinking the same thing about those chapter rings. The SSC569 is currently at ridiculous 43.5 mm. Seiko could have easily left out those chapter rings to keep the watch at a more reasonable size.


----------



## dinexus

grando said:


> SSC569 Looks pretty nice but that Bulova marker at 12 is unmistakable. Even if it's just in the render...c'mon. I'd jump on it if there were less...details. Looks like they had a good concept but decided they needed to bling it up with a second, third, fourth chapter ring.


Is it Bulova though? Look at the 6 and 9 indices, and then notice how the 12:00 is just split by the chronograph hand. I see no resemblance at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanokus

Very interesting dial design on that one, does resemble bulova


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikologist

dinexus said:


> Look at the 6 and 9 indices, and then notice how the 12:00 is just split by the chronograph hand.


Right, if the second hand weren't there, the similarity wouldn't be noticeable.


----------



## targetpro

Lucky man. I love the crown and especially the breguet numerals-and that, if you look closely, you can tell that the numerals of the master die were originally drawn by hand. Yep! Someone, at one point, drew those numerals by hand. That's skill.



volgofmr said:


> Received yesterday....|>
> View attachment 10570562


----------



## BarracksSi

volgofmr said:


> Received yesterday....|>
> View attachment 10570562


Now that I can see it on my laptop instead of my phone -- wow, that's nice. I love the classic style.


----------



## RabiesVax

Really love the red 12 and classic "automatic"!



volgofmr said:


> Received yesterday....|>
> View attachment 10570562


----------



## targetpro

Yes! The red '12' and breguet numerals harken back to 'The Laurel', the first Seikosha wristwatch produced.



RabiesVax said:


> Really love the red 12 and classic "automatic"!


----------



## riposte

Astron SBXB119 Shohei Ohtani edition, limited only for 3000 units. The color is based on Hokkaido Nippon-Ham Fighters jersey
3000 units... Maybe only for Japan. It seems he has big fanbase...

The case bit different compared to other 8X22, this one have dimension 53.9mm x 45.2mm x 12.5mm, vs 55.8mm x 44.8mm x 12.4mm
And it's cheaper (MSRP 150,000 JPY)


----------



## jalak

SRPA77 4R


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

jalak said:


> SRPA77 4R


That's a nice looking watch but I would much prefer a slide rule bezel over the compass bezel which I have only used to demonstrate to the compass bezel and admit to them how it is a lot more work to be just slightly more accurate after already having asked oneself: "Which direction is the sun?"


----------



## valuewatchguy

jalak said:


> SRPA77 4R


When is that coming out?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear

riposte said:


> Astron SBXB119 Shohei Ohtani edition, limited only for 3000 units. The color is based on Hokkaido Nippon-Ham Fighters jersey
> 3000 units... Maybe only for Japan. It seems he has big fanbase...
> 
> The case bit different compared to other 8X22, this one have dimension 53.9mm x 45.2mm x 12.5mm, vs 55.8mm x 44.8mm x 12.4mm
> And it's cheaper (MSRP 150,000 JPY)
> View attachment 10624418
> View attachment 10624450


Like the recraft series above this astron is still too big. The benchmark is citizen for gps+solar watches, and not just the size - there are a number of youtube videos showing how much slower Seikos GPS locks on to the satellite signals compared to both citizen and casio.

Sent from my SM-T819Y using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds

valuewatchguy said:


> When is that coming out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It's already out in Hong Kong. And it comes on a bracelet, too. Pretty good looking watch.


----------



## maxxevv

valuewatchguy said:


> When is that coming out?


Its been selling in SE Asia for a few weeks already. I've seen 3 different versions of it. Green Dial, Black dial and black dial on bracelet.


----------



## DB0954A4

volgofmr said:


> Received yesterday....|>
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10570562&d=1484833114"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


That is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## DB0954A4

Mr. James Duffy said:


> jalak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SRPA77 4R
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice looking watch but I would much prefer a slide rule bezel over the compass bezel which I have only used to demonstrate to the compass bezel and admit to them how it is a lot more work to be just slightly more accurate after already having asked oneself: "Which direction is the sun?"
Click to expand...

Nice but I think I would still prefer the SARB017.


----------



## targetpro

Not to mention that the SARB017 is 20bar too.



DB0954A4 said:


> Nice but I think I would still prefer the SARB017.


----------



## valuewatchguy

targetpro said:


> Not to mention that the SARB017 is 20bar too.


Its also too small. 38mm but wears smaller.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141

I have had my eye on a SARB017 for a bit but the small size was always a hesitation of mine. I have a 7.5" wrist and it think a 38mm which wears small would feel too small. This my fill that need for me. What is the WR on this watch?


----------



## Aliens Exist

Hey guys! Here is a bunch of new models coming soon:
*
Seiko Presage 3-Hands and date window Cal.4R35*


*SRPB03J1
*

*
SRPB05J1
*

*
SRPB07J1

Seiko Presage 5-hands with center power reserve indicator Cal.4R57

*
*
SSA337J1

*
*
SSA339J1

And...Seiko Kinetic World Time GMT Cal.5M85

*
*
SUN067P1

*
*
SUN069P1
*


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Aliens Exist said:


> *Seiko Presage 5-hands with center power reserve indicator Cal.4R57
> 
> *
> *
> SSA337J1*


I know this is a 42mm monstrosity but damn, I think I might have to buy one.


----------



## burns78

It is good, but without going crazy:


----------



## stewham

Aliens Exist said:


> *
> 
> And...Seiko Kinetic World Time GMT Cal.5M85
> 
> *
> *
> SUN067P1
> 
> *
> *
> SUN069P1
> *


Those both look great, but at 43mm they're pretty big.


----------



## allanzzz

Err did seiko forget to use a signed crown on the padi sumo?

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

burns78 said:


>


Where....

~THE F**K~

Is MY SIGNED CROWN!!?!???!???

:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|


----------



## riposte

I found interesting thing. Gyrotourbillon, right?
https://patentscope.wipo.int/search/en/detail.jsf?docId=US177610702








Seiko developing smartwatch
https://patentscope.wipo.int/search/en/detail.jsf?docId=US191714644
https://patentscope.wipo.int/search/en/detail.jsf?docId=US191714592








Not sure with this one, next gen Astron, maybe
https://patentscope.wipo.int/search/en/detail.jsf?docId=US174022437


----------



## burns78

Domo said:


> Where....
> 
> ~THE F**K~
> 
> Is MY SIGNED CROWN!!?!???!???
> 
> :-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|


because there is the invisible X :-d;-)


----------



## tmathes

Chronopolis said:


> I get that, but then, why aren't the crazy stuff more inventive / elegant / stylish / etc?
> The same brutish hands, ugly dials, nasty fonts, misplaced 24hr subdial, and that damn date window big enough to drive through, etc.
> 
> Seiko did good in the 70's and 80's.
> But the ones in the 2 decades have been pretty dull dull dull, with very few exceptions.


I've been perusing this thread of new Seiko designs and you hit the nail on the head. Citizen isn't much better. Some of these designs are outright hideous looking.

This is why I've gravitated to Swiss watches the last few years, they have a better design sensibility in general (although some Swiss designs are ridiculous too). Citizen/Seiko make some wonderful movements that are as good and often better than the Swiss for considerably less money. But their latest designs? Um, not so much.

I find most Japanese car designs to be boring to outright garish too even though they're well made machinery, just like their watches. Maybe it is West vs. East design aesthetic.


----------



## Chronopolis

tmathes said:


> I've been perusing this thread of new Seiko designs and you hit the nail on the head...
> 
> I find most Japanese car designs to be boring... Maybe it is West vs. East *design aesthetic*.



I usually go right for the head, unless I am doing a fancy Ninja move to cut it off at the base.. ;-)

I wonder about that. It's not as if Seiko ALWAYS made ugly stuff. Something happened. 
I think it's the overall general decline in aesthetic sensibility occurring at the cultural level - East AND West.

You can see this in just about every field of design. 
The market for the most high end things generally tends to stay "conservative."

But the general trend in the culture, and thus the "affordable" market - everything from various areas of design to music and art (movies included) - has been, it seems to me, to become more and more degraded and coarse.

For example, I can't seem to watch a Netflix mini-series nowadays without seeing some sex act thrown in for no reason whatsoever. I have nothing against seeing a graphic depiction of anything, but I do dislike the adolescent pointlessness dressed up to "look edgy."

Do people really need this kind of titillation, and "F tradition" attitude all the time in everything? AND dress like crap too?


----------



## MarinaR

That PADI's color scheme looks awesome.


----------



## adi4

riposte said:


> Seiko developing smartwatch
> https://patentscope.wipo.int/search/en/detail.jsf?docId=US191714644
> https://patentscope.wipo.int/search/en/detail.jsf?docId=US191714592
> View attachment 10658490


I quite like the road this is headed down. Possibly a quartz watch which runs for years and a separate rechargeable battery for all the smartwatch functions? Pop in an HAQ with Presage/GS design and I'm in!


----------



## watchw

Tuna Padi


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Chronopolis said:


> For example, I can't seem to watch a Netflix mini-series nowadays without seeing some sex act thrown in for no reason whatsoever. I have nothing against seeing a graphic depiction of anything, but I do dislike the adolescent pointlessness dressed up to "look edgy."


Funny you say that...was just watching an episode of House of Cards the other night and there was a random sex scene in there, with a Chinese businessman being asphyxiated by a bag while a prostitute did the rest. Wife and I were all like WTF.


----------



## boy_wonder

Padi tuna looks a bit of a mis match of colours. Day and date wheel look odd. They should have left them black like on the 033. Lume looks yellower than on 033. Have one reserved for me but think i might change to a standard 033.


----------



## Memento Vivere

boy_wonder said:


> Padi tuna looks a bit of a mis match of colours. Day and date wheel look odd. They should have left them black like on the 033. Lume looks yellower than on 033. Have one reserved for me but think i might change to a standard 033.


Yeah, the PADI Tuna isn't my favorite. The Sumo looks wayyyy better IMO.


----------



## boy_wonder

Though it does look good in this pic


----------



## boy_wonder

And here


----------



## bobski

targetpro said:


> Lucky man. I love the crown and especially the breguet numerals-and that, if you look closely, you can tell that the numerals of the master die were originally drawn by hand. Yep! Someone, at one point, drew those numerals by hand. That's skill.


Off topic slightly (well completely!) but I am very curious as to what shows they were hand drawn at some point. Absolutely amazing skill.


----------



## JRMARTINS

boy_wonder said:


> Padi tuna looks a bit of a mis match of colours. Day and date wheel look odd. They should have left them black like on the 033. Lume looks yellower than on 033. Have one reserved for me but think i might change to a standard 033.


Agree with the day/date looking mismatched, but the lume looks to be somewhat charged and shining. I think the colours look off because of the light it was photographed in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

US174022437
View attachment 10658554


The one with 4 sub dials looks very cool but very unlike SEIKO, aesthetics like a perpetual calendar. Let's hope it amounts to a real product.


----------



## hiro1963

Domo said:


> Where....
> 
> ~THE F**K~
> 
> Is MY SIGNED CROWN!!?!???!???
> 
> :-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|


That's strange. I had a regular blue Sumo and I think it had a signed crown.

Still, the color of the bezel matches the PADI blue dial very well on this one.

Sold out @Seiya before the release date.


----------



## marinemaster

I like it BUT Seiko is as clueless as Ever meaning they need to lose the freaking day wheel. That sucks on a diver. Personally I despise it.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

marinemaster said:


> I like it BUT Seiko is ad clueless as Ever meaning they need to lose the freaking day wheel. That sucks on a diver. Personally I despise it.


There was a date-only 4R movement used in the Seiko Superior line, wasn't there? For the premium they are charging for these new, special and limited editions, they should at least throw in a 6R15 and have us complain about how that is still underwhelming for the price.


----------



## awayne

Mr. James Duffy said:


> There was a date-only 4R movement used in the Seiko Superior line, wasn't there? For the premium they are charging for these new, special and limited editions, they should at least throw in a 6R15 and have us complain about how that is still underwhelming for the price.


The 4r35 is date-window-only. I wish they would use it more.


----------



## marinemaster

I was talking about the 7C quartz movement. I refuse buying the Tuna with the day wheel. I bought a brand new Tuna years ago for $300 then I did not wear because of the day wheel it has been sitting in the drawer. I sold it and to my surprise it sold for $600. Now they are $900. Is a shame they are so expensive now cause is the same movement and case and it tripled in price. Even if they lose the day wheel and have date only is too expensive now.


----------



## Tremec

Aliens Exist said:


> Hey guys! Here is a bunch of new models coming soon:
> 
> *
> SRPB07J1*


*

I might have to pick one of those up

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk*


----------



## allanzzz

The new ones with the 2 4 6 8 10 markers are 42mm or 40 or 41? 

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## targetpro

You can see the differences when you look at the numerals of the same value. There are five number ones on a standard arabic numerated watch, and two number twos, and the six and the nine are often just a flip of one another. If you compare the numbers, you can see the differences, especially among the twos and the one o'clock digit one versus the ten o'clock digit one.

Personally, I love little differences like that. Gives it personality.



bobski said:


> Off topic slightly (well completely!) but I am very curious as to what shows they were hand drawn at some point. Absolutely amazing skill.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Niclasnice

39.6 mm 8l35 62mas Reissue rumoured for Basel.
Saw it in scwf


----------



## Prince Escalus

Domo said:


> Live pic of the SBGH049....


I didn't know I needed this until I saw it, now I need this.


----------



## yonsson

Niclasnice said:


> 39.6 mm 8l35 62mas Reissue rumoured for Basel.


http://www.thewatchsite.com/21-japa...3482-could-dream-come-true-62mas-reissue.html

Likely to be a hit if it's true. Sensible size, 8L and a classic design, can't go wrong.


----------



## slow_mo

Prince Escalus said:


> I didn't know I needed this until I saw it, now I need this.


Still thinking about this... but I prefer the blue dial SBGH031.


----------



## YoureTerrific

Niclasnice said:


> 39.6 mm 8l35 62mas Reissue rumoured for Basel.
> Saw it in scwf


I'd pay good money for this one. That diameter and movement.


----------



## 6R15

Niclasnice said:


> 39.6 mm 8l35 62mas Reissue rumoured for Basel.
> Saw it in scwf


I'm broke at the moment from my recent watch purchases but I will gladly sell a kidney or two for this if true.


----------



## Memento Vivere

6R15 said:


> I'm broke at the moment from my recent watch purchases but I will gladly sell a kidney or two for this if true.


You and me both, brother. I'd be flipping watches yesterday if this gets confirmed.


----------



## Domo

Niclasnice said:


> 39.6 mm 8l35 62mas Reissue rumoured for Basel.
> Saw it in scwf




It has the right sort of "6" for the 8L...


----------



## booest

so sad to find out about those Thailand limited editions so late....

the Grey Turtle and Silver Sumo.... all so inflated now 
the current launched Zimbe.... don't really like it.

*sigh*


----------



## booest

Now IN pray they launch a WHITE Turtle and WHITE SUMO LOLx


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

booest said:


> Now IN pray they launch a WHITE Turtle and WHITE SUMO LOLx


If a white dial turtle and/or one with an engraved brushed stainless steel bezel, I would poop my pants. I mean that figuratively but run the risk of it becoming literal.


----------



## yankeexpress

booest said:


> Now IN pray they launch a WHITE Turtle and WHITE SUMO LOLx


Agree! White dial Seiko are fun.










SUN043 GMT 50th Anniversary Seiko


----------



## booest

Mr. James Duffy said:


> If a white dial turtle and/or one with an engraved brushed stainless steel bezel, I would poop my pants. I mean that figuratively but run the risk of it becoming literal.


What they did on the Turtle Zimbe was a clear example.... Grey on grey sweet~! even if the bezel is stainless steel high polish with while dial...and white rubber strap + stainless Steel strap...
THAT will be pooping great~!  of-course white ceramic bezel is best.

BUT so far.... all the wihte ceramic bezel i had seen from other brands.. Omega is the best.... that would set Seiko prices up high which I will not be buying...
But I DO Like sapphire crystal with anti glare within....poop-tastic~!



yankeexpress said:


> Agree! White dial Seiko are fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUN043 GMT 50th Anniversary Seiko


Almost bought this... but I gave it a miss because it was not automatic..... but tell us clearly that the white rubber strap is ready for buying :d


----------



## booest

Actually I was hunting for this because this is the closest to "white" ... throw in a white rubber strap and it would be cool~!
then I found out this has "sold-out" and now basically inflated prices .. which I am not prepared to pay for


----------



## petr_cha

Niclasnice said:


> 39.6 mm 8l35 62mas Reissue rumoured for Basel.
> Saw it in scwf


Is it going to be a Padi version too ? .....
(Sorry I could not resist.. 

If true I expect limited number of pieces and price going to sky... Nothing like turtle wide ressurection...

Can someone read number of jewels on dial? .. 24 or 34 ? Both does not match 8l35 with 26 stones... Maybe some highbeat? Or just a mess..


----------



## Niclasnice

petr_cha said:


> Is it going to be a Padi version too ? .....
> (Sorry I could not resist..
> 
> If true I expect limited number of pieces and price going to sky... Nothing like turtle wide ressurection...
> 
> Can someone read number of jewels on dial? .. 26 or 34 ? Both does not match 8l35 with 26 stones... Maybe some highbeat? Or just a mess..


To me it says 26. Problably cause I expect it. The skeptics automaticly read 34. Funny how the mind works impossible to tell from the pic imho.


----------



## Cosmodromedary

I think Seiko are getting crafty! Recently we have had the Turtle reissues, the pogue-likes, the helmet-esques, and now this.
Does it seem like they are testing the waters to anyone else?


----------



## yonsson

Cosmodromedary said:


> I think Seiko are getting crafty! Recently we have had the Turtle reissues, the pogue-likes, the helmet-esques, and now this.
> Does it seem like they are testing the waters to anyone else?


The Turtle reissues must have been a massive success so reissues of 62Mas and at lease one of the 6105-models would be logical.

Personally i I see a voide in the 6R and 8L segments. We have very few 8L divers watches so I would prefer a few more divers to choose from with the 8L-movement. That moment should imho not be limited to 300m and He-safe divers. A 200m diver with 8L in sensible size seems very logical to me.

Seiko needs to let go of the "divers need to be large" mentality.


----------



## Millbarge

Were the turtles a success for Seiko?
just curious cuz they are slightly quirky to non-watch nerds and i now see them going for cheaper and cheaper.


----------



## maxxevv

I would imagine it selling out from pre-orders alone if its a limited run watch. 

I'm still hoping for a 8L55 MM300 though, a true homage to the 6159-7000/1.


----------



## Cosmodromedary

Millbarge said:


> Were the turtles a success for Seiko?
> just curious cuz they are slightly quirky to non-watch nerds and i now see them going for cheaper and cheaper.


You have a point. As critically acclaimed as they are, we don't have access to actual sales figures. Maybe us nerds are the only ones buying them! The ridiculous number of special editions and alternate colourways may actually be Seiko trying to get rid of more cases. "Slap a new colour dial in it and the WIS will buy a few more!"


----------



## yonsson

Millbarge said:


> Were the turtles a success for Seiko?
> just curious cuz they are slightly quirky to non-watch nerds and i now see them going for cheaper and cheaper.


I can't speak for world wide but I have spoken to several dealers in Sweden who consider them hits. One single store sold 80 PADI Turtles in less than a month, 50 of them got pre booked in 24 hours, and Sweden is a country with only 10 million inhabitants. So yes, I'm pretty sure the Turtle models have sold well and rightly so.

But of course it's a subjective assessment, SEIKO sells 90% of their watches in Japan, 80 PADIs isn't big in the whole scheme of things.


----------



## Cobia

Millbarge said:


> Were the turtles a success for Seiko?
> just curious cuz they are slightly quirky to non-watch nerds and i now see them going for cheaper and cheaper.


A success? watch repairer in the seiko store told me they are close to the biggest success seiko has ever had.


----------



## yonsson

maxxevv said:


> I would imagine it selling out from pre-orders alone if its a limited run watch.
> 
> I'm still hoping for a 8L55 MM300 though, a true homage to the 6159-7000/1.


Hi beat monoque case Grand SEIKO diver for the 60th anniversary of the 6159 2018 would make perfect sense to me. Or even a 8L55 version of the SBDX017. 
We "need" a mechanical hi beat GS Diver ASAP, SBGA029/031 have been around for ages and the 8L55 (2016) has paved way for it to happen, to simply release a 28800 bph GS Diver wouldn't be smart, they could have released that ages ago.

Seiko should take full advantage of the 1967 (6215) and the 1968 (6159) anniversaries coming up. The hi beat legacy of SEIKO is very prominent and should not be allowed to fade. I also hope SEIKO will take advantage of the 6139 anniversary 2019 by releasing a mechanical GS chronograph.


----------



## bobski

yonsson said:


> I can't speak for world wide but I have spoken to several dealers in Sweden who consider them hits. One single store sold 80 PADI Turtles in less than a month, 50 of them got pre booked in 24 hours, and Sweden is a country with only 10 million inhabitants. So yes, I'm pretty sure the Turtle models have sold well and rightly so.
> 
> But of course it's a subjective assessment, SEIKO sells 90% of their watches in Japan, 80 PADIs isn't big in the whole scheme of things.





Cobia said:


> A success? watch repairer in the seiko store told me they are close to the biggest success seiko has ever had.


I have to say that I do find this an interesting topic (and completely off the thread topic!) but I don't know how to gauge whether a new release is a hit for a brand or not.

At the end of the day I often forget that I am within the WIS bubble, and that 99% of 'normal' (non-WIS) people wouldn't know what on earth the Turtle or 6309 reissue is, never mind where to purchase it.

Surely, and obviously, there is no way that Seiko (and all the others) can be making money off WIS-led purchases as the quanitity is just not there.

To me I would automatically say that the Turtle was/is a massive success, but then again I doubt anyone living on my street even knows what it is.

Food for thought.


----------



## awayne

I want them to do a 6105-8110 Willard reissue.


----------



## theEntreriCode

yonsson said:


> The Turtle reissues must have been a massive success so reissues of 62Mas and at lease one of the 6105-models would be logical.
> 
> Personally i I see a voide in the 6R and 8L segments. We have very few 8L divers watches so I would prefer a few more divers to choose from with the 8L-movement. That moment should imho not be limited to 300m and He-safe divers. A 200m diver with 8L in sensible size seems very logical to me.
> 
> Seiko needs to let go of the "divers need to be large" mentality.


I agree, however I think they need to make their servicing of the 8L more robust. Damn difficult to get it serviced in most parts of the world. They so need to upgrade the bracelets and get rid of misalignment issues.

Only a matter of time before we know one way or another about the 62Mas. If it is a limited edition, I'll have a very difficult time convincing my wife I need another Seiko let alone a black dial watch. Can't blame her though, what with a Presage Urushi Chrono and Seamaster Annual Calendar Black she's been on my case about not buying another watch. Another black dial watch might just ensue in a bitter divorce.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

theEntreriCode said:


> I agree, however I think they need to make their servicing of the 8L more robust. Damn difficult to get it serviced in most parts of the world. They so need to upgrade the bracelets and get rid of misalignment issues.
> 
> Only a matter of time before we know one way or another about the 62Mas. If it is a limited edition, I'll have a very difficult time convincing my wife I need another Seiko let alone a black dial watch. Can't blame her though, what with a Presage Urushi Chrono and Seamaster Annual Calendar Black she's been on my case about not buying another watch. Another black dial watch might just ensue in a bitter divorce.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where can't you service a 8L movement? There are no issues in EU or Japan, if you live in EU, just send it to U.K. or The Neatherlands by your local AD.

And never involve your wife in watch buying decisions= problem solved.


----------



## yonsson

bobski said:


> I have to say that I do find this an interesting topic (and completely off the thread topic!) but I don't know how to gauge whether a new release is a hit for a brand or not.
> 
> At the end of the day I often forget that I am within the WIS bubble, and that 99% of 'normal' (non-WIS) people wouldn't know what on earth the Turtle or 6309 reissue is, never mind where to purchase it.
> 
> Surely, and obviously, there is no way that Seiko (and all the others) can be making money off WIS-led purchases as the quanitity is just not there.
> 
> To me I would automatically say that the Turtle was/is a massive success, but then again I doubt anyone living on my street even knows what it is.
> 
> Food for thought.


You can start by asking your local AD if the model sells well.


----------



## sblantipodi

Aliens Exist said:


> Hey guys! Here is a bunch of new models coming soon:
> *
> Seiko Presage 3-Hands and date window Cal.4R35*
> 
> 
> *SRPB03J1
> *
> 
> *
> SRPB05J1
> *
> 
> *
> SRPB07J1
> 
> Seiko Presage 5-hands with center power reserve indicator Cal.4R57
> 
> *
> *
> SSA337J1
> 
> *
> *
> SSA339J1
> 
> And...Seiko Kinetic World Time GMT Cal.5M85
> 
> *
> *
> SUN067P1
> 
> *
> *
> SUN069P1
> *


love the SRPB05J1


----------



## maxxevv

yonsson said:


> Hi beat monoque case Grand SEIKO diver for the 60th anniversary of the 6159 2018 would make perfect sense to me. Or even a 8L55 version of the SBDX017.
> We "need" a mechanical hi beat GS Diver ASAP, SBGA029/031 have been around for ages and the 8L55 (2016) has paved way for it to happen, to simply release a 28800 bph GS Diver wouldn't be smart, they could have released that ages ago.
> 
> Seiko should take full advantage of the 1967 (6215) and the 1968 (6159) anniversaries coming up. The hi beat legacy of SEIKO is very prominent and should not be allowed to fade. I also hope SEIKO will take advantage of the 6139 anniversary 2019 by releasing a mechanical GS chronograph.


I would say I agree that its possibly what Seiko has lined up. It loves to do anniversary homages/re-releases.

Possible that the 8L35 powered 6217 for 2017 release; and a 9S85 powered 6159 7000/1 (in GS guise) and/or a 8L55 powered one (in Marinemaster guise) for 2018.


----------



## theEntreriCode

yonsson said:


> Where can't you service a 8L movement? There are no issues in EU or Japan, if you live in EU, just send it to U.K. or The Neatherlands by your local AD.
> 
> And never involve your wife in watch buying decisions= problem solved.


Hahaha! If I ever feel suicidal....

I live in India. Seiko here won't accept a MM300 for servicing. I've taken a risk with the Presage Chrono as they are moving into Indian markets with the Presage line up in a big way. Sub $1500 high quality dress watches is something the upwardly mobile Indian consumer really appreciates. "It's just a Seiko" mindset does exist here but by and large it seems to be less than in the West. My Wife no longer has it..


----------



## Spring-Diver

awayne said:


> I want them to do a 6105-8110 Willard reissue.


That would be awesome!!! A 6105-8000 would be killer too! Hopefully Seiko will do it with the 6R15 & sapphire 

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## riposte

Seiko Santos? It's Lukia line up (with radio reception). I like it as a gift for a friend but the feature will be useless here








Seiko wired x wena (smartband), using 4R. 53,000 JPY, 44mm, limited only 500 units. Watches with 4R movt. are around 30,000 JPY, and the band itself is not sold separately wena | Lineup
I think it's better if Sony willing to sell the band separately and cheaper. The watches collection is sucks and overpriced, exception on wired x wena because usually 4R watches are around 30,000 JPY


----------



## Robotaz

Wired x Wena = Weird


----------



## BarracksSi

I like those Lukia models. I could sport the one on the leather strap as a dressy model. Wonder what my wife would think of them.


----------



## yonsson

BarracksSi said:


> I like those Lukia models. I could sport the one on the leather strap as a dressy model. Wonder what my wife would think of them.


She would say it's a cheap knock off of the Cartier Tank.


----------



## BarracksSi

yonsson said:


> She would say it's a cheap knock off of the Cartier Tank.


Yeah, maybe&#8230;. ;-)


----------



## lethaltoes

Seiko Padi Sumo on the wrist. Cheers!





































Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## ondris

Seiko 5 big military with a new strap!


----------



## sblantipodi

lethaltoes said:


> Seiko Padi Sumo on the wrist. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


very beatiful


----------



## brandon\

petr_cha said:


> Is it going to be a Padi version too ? .....
> (Sorry I could not resist..


Found it!


----------



## petr_cha

Somehow I cannot believe it.. look at that red mark cross 30 minutes... Looks suspicious ;-)


----------



## countingseconds

ondris said:


> Seiko 5 big military with a new strap!
> 
> View attachment 10757066


How big is big? Hope it's at least 42mm if not bigger.


----------



## booest

anyone knows if the white rubber strap from SUN043P1 will fit into this?


----------



## countingseconds

lethaltoes said:


> Seiko Padi Sumo on the wrist. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


Handsome! I want one now....


----------



## yonsson

booest said:


> anyone knows if the white rubber strap from SUN043P1 will fit into this?


SUN has 24mm bandwidth, Sumo has 20mm. So no, It won't fit.


----------



## booest

yonsson said:


> SUN has 24mm bandwidth, Sumo has 20mm. So no, It won't fit.


THANKS~!


----------



## peoplem




----------



## tsteph12

Well then, looks like it's official. Look forward to more detail regarding specs. Thanks for posting photo with model #.


----------



## Condor97

ondris said:


> Seiko 5 big military with a new strap!
> 
> View attachment 10757066


Is that an SNZG11?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Condor97 said:


> Is that an SNZG11?
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


You just got a picture of the best SEIKO release in over 10 years and that is your question? That's hilarious.


----------



## hiro1963

peoplem said:


> View attachment 10781850


Thanks for the pic.

It says

Historical Collection
1st domestic diver's watch
Re-issue design
Mechanical


----------



## Millbarge

and I'm sad because it will surely be too expensive for me.


----------



## joseph80

Heard it through the grape vine.

2000pcs ltd ed. 350,000yen, 8l35, comes with extra SS bracelet, coming in about six months from now.

Aside from this ltd ed, also two non ltd ed 6R15, 62mas case look alike too, diff hands/dial/insert....comes in SS and Rubber variant.


----------



## aalin13

SBDX019, looks like time to start saving for this one. If they make this ~40mm and thinner than MM300, I'm sold


----------



## Millbarge

joseph80 said:


> Heard it through the grape vine.
> 
> 2000pcs ltd ed. 350,000yen, 8l35, comes with extra SS bracelet, coming in about six months from now.
> 
> Aside from this ltd ed, also two non ltd ed 6R15, 62mas case look alike too, diff hands/dial/insert....comes in SS and Rubber variant.
> View attachment 10786770


$3000 is a bit out of reach for me, for something like this anyways...
really wonder how much those non limited version will be and how they will look.
Looking forward to more info on this as it comes out.


----------



## Condor97

yonsson said:


> You just got a picture of the best SEIKO release in over 10 years and that is your question? That's hilarious.


Not sure how you figure that's the best release in ten years, but to each their own.... Looks exactly like an SNZG to me. Unless you have a model number?

Edit:. I got it now lol.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## adi4

aalin13 said:


> SBDX019, looks like time to start saving for this one. If they make this ~40mm and thinner than MM300, I'm sold


Same here, mainly on the thinness and as long as the lug-to-lug is less than 48mm. If you assume the strap is the MM300 strap, this looks to be around 44mm without crown but the lugs seem pretty short as well. Here's to hoping it's 13mm or less. Although it is mighty close in price to just getting the SBGX117 I've been thinking about...


----------



## adi4

Millbarge said:


> $3000 is a bit out of reach for me, for something like this anyways...
> really wonder how much those non limited version will be and how they will look.
> Looking forward to more info on this as it comes out.


They're probably going to put the Prospex X on the non-limited and price it close to the Shogun with Diashield. Seems to be the direction they're moving for the newer divers now. If they don't "Prospex" it all over, I might be looking at that version instead of this limited one. Looking forward to more news on these.


----------



## targetpro

That's either a small watch or a huge crown!


----------



## targetpro

Edit: Opps! Yes, You're right. SNZG11.



Condor97 said:


> Is that an SNZG11?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb

Aliens Exist said:


> *Seiko Presage 5-hands with center power reserve indicator Cal.4R57
> *
> *
> SSA339J1
> *


I was at a local Seiko AD and they had this one in stock. Selling for $1150CAD. Nice watch, but the thickness was huge! I don't understand what complications are on the 4R57 that merits such a thick case.

It is a numbered limited edition and the one I saw was #109/3000 (or maybe it was out of 2000, my memory is bad). If it were a double digit number then i probably would've picked it up just for the number alone, lol.


----------



## matthew P

joseph80 said:


> Heard it through the grape vine.
> 
> 2000pcs ltd ed. 350,000yen, 8l35, comes with extra SS bracelet, coming in about six months from now.
> 
> Aside from this ltd ed, also two non ltd ed 6R15, 62mas case look alike too, diff hands/dial/insert....comes in SS and Rubber variant.
> View attachment 10786770


Interesting info.... this one definitely has my attention.

If that watch is 44mm then the crown is as big as my thumb.

I going to guess the image is of the limited edition which will be closer to the historical 38mm.
the modern reboot will most likely get the prospex branding but I wonder how much else will change/ .... possibly a bigger case size as well for modern tastes while the collectors edition gets the faithful modern smaller size.
When the re-released the 44gs/ sbgw047 it was a same size reproduction, this one could well be the same..... if its low and on a nice / tool bracelet my watch funds in big trouble.


----------



## yonsson

adi4 said:


> Same here, mainly on the thinness and as long as the lug-to-lug is less than 48mm. If you assume the strap is the MM300 strap, this looks to be around 44mm without crown but the lugs seem pretty short as well. Here's to hoping it's 13mm or less. Although it is mighty close in price to just getting the SBGX117 I've been thinking about...


It's 39,6mm excl crown.


----------



## il Pirati

For $3000, the bracelet needs to improve from the SBDX017. Other than that, OMG, take my money!! 
So much awesome there.


----------



## targetpro

I like the Blancpain-style domed crystal. It fits the watch well. (Of course, I'm also a fan of some dial distortion.)



il Pirati said:


> For $3000, the bracelet needs to improve from the SBDX017. Other than that, OMG, take my money!!
> So much awesome there.


----------



## aalin13

yonsson said:


> It's 39,6mm excl crown.


Wow, that's amazing, finally a higher end diver without a massive case. Hopefully the bracelet will be decent as well


----------



## yonsson

aalin13 said:


> Wow, that's amazing, finally a higher end diver without a massive case. Hopefully the bracelet will be decent as well


To me that's a non issue. The 62Mas was never sold on a bracelet so I would probably put the bracelet in a drawer anyway.


----------



## aalin13

yonsson said:


> To me that's a non issue. The 62Mas was never sold on a bracelet so I would probably put the bracelet in a drawer anyway.


Good point, hopefully the strap won't be too long on this. On my Darth tuna and MM300, the straps are both too long for my wrist, but the ones on SD tuna suited my wrist well


----------



## Superchoo

Another pic:


----------



## bart_us

another pic


----------



## riposte

From wristsushi


----------



## huybui

62Mas re-issue comes with sapphire crytal or hardlex crytal ?


----------



## valuewatchguy

Superchoo said:


> Another pic:
> View attachment 10791754












Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80

A tight lipped source tells me the new 6r range of divers will be similar to this reissue. They'll be 43mm and have a 3:00 crown without crown guards. Split 12:00 lume marker like the 6105. Bracelet or rubber and around $700 USD.


----------



## pedromiguelcostaalves

Does anyone know when the 62MAS reissue will be available?


----------



## adi4

joseph80 said:


> A tight lipped source tells me the new 6r range of divers will be similar to this reissue. They'll be 43mm and have a 3:00 crown without crown guards. Split 12:00 lume marker like the 6105. Bracelet or rubber and around $700 USD.


If that's the case, then I may well just save up for the limited release. I'll withhold judgement till I see pics of the 6R version though.


----------



## valuewatchguy

adi4 said:


> If that's the case, then I may well just save up for the limited release. I'll withhold judgement till I see pics of the 6R version though.


43mm......hmmm.....seems a little large

6R15......... $700..........Shogun territory without the Ti and diashield

I agree lets wait and see what they look like

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## lethaltoes

pedromiguelcostaalves said:


> Does anyone know when the 62MAS reissue will be available?


8th July. Cheers!

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## adi4

lethaltoes said:


> 8th July. Cheers!


Sweet! Just in time for some summertime adventures. I'm guessing these will have the new Lumibrite as well, looking forward to seeing more details.


----------



## timetellinnoob

interesting timing with this, and the first pics of the 62mas project watch thing just hit a couple weeks ago?


----------



## joseph80

A bit more news came down the pipeline. The new 6r 62mas styled divers will have the "prospex X" branding. 4 new Samuari models as well, black gray SS, blue gray SS, coke rubber, pvd black gold rubber, 4r movt.


----------



## leong33

There must be a number of Seiko employed marketing guys here,


----------



## Brian Chamberlin

BarracksSi said:


> Now that I can see it on my laptop instead of my phone -- wow, that's nice. I love the classic style.


What model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BarracksSi

Brian Chamberlin said:


> What model is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The one with the red "12"? I'm not sure, but volgfmr is the one who posted it originally.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-279.html#post37724978


----------



## matthew P

timetellinnoob said:


> interesting timing with this, and the first pics of the 62mas project watch thing just hit a couple weeks ago?


It is interesting that there are leaks/ rumors/ product shots of just one new Seiko product...... the normally very tight ship that is Seiko seems to be trickling out a constant stream of enticing info.
Im hoping this means that they didn't want to get the 62MAS project buried under the "even bigger Mechanical diver" announcement at Basel???? - Maybe a GS diver?


----------



## Cobia

joseph80 said:


> A bit more news came down the pipeline. The new 6r 62mas styled divers will have the "prospex X" branding. 4 new Samuari models as well, black gray SS, blue gray SS, coke rubber, pvd black gold rubber, 4r movt.


Great mail bro, keep em coming, new samuari models sound very interesting, thanks


----------



## appleb

BarracksSi said:


> The one with the red "12"? I'm not sure, but volgfmr is the one who posted it originally.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/%2A%2Anew-upcoming-seiko-watches%2A%2A-2393034-279.html#post37724978


That's a SARX041 / SBP039


----------



## maxxevv

lethaltoes said:


> 8th July. Cheers!


Where did that date come from ?


----------



## burns78

joseph80 said:


> Heard it through the grape vine.
> Aside from this ltd ed, also two non ltd ed 6R15, 62mas case look alike too, diff hands/dial/insert....comes in SS and Rubber variant.


more information, photos ?


----------



## wwwppp

SBDX019 - 8L mvmt 350,000 JPY (July)
SBDC051/053 - 43mm 6R mvmt 100,000/80,00 JPY (July)
Astron x Giugiaro Design 2017 SBXB121 - 300,000 JPY (May)


----------



## valuewatchguy

wwwppp said:


> SBDX019 - 8L mvmt 350,000 JPY (July)
> SBDC051/053 - 43mm 6R mvmt 100,000/80,00 JPY (July)
> Astron x Giugiaro Design 2017 SBXB121 - 300,000 JPY (May)


$3000 8L
$900 6R presumably with the bracelet
$700 6R presumably on rubber

I wonder what street prices are and if any of them are limited edition models

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80

burns78 said:


> more information, photos ?


Can't post pics yet&#55357;&#56862;


----------



## burns78

wwwppp said:


> SBDC051/053 - 43mm 6R mvmt 100,000/80,00 JPY (July)


picture ?


----------



## wwwppp

sorry, no pics posted, only the info is on the web


----------



## jswing

valuewatchguy said:


> $3000 8L
> $900 6R presumably with the bracelet
> $700 6R presumably on rubber
> 
> I wonder what street prices are and if any of them are limited edition models
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


My understanding is the SDBX019 is a LE of 2000. Don't know anything about the others, but at 43mm and with a different dial, hands and bezel as is being rumored, I can't see what resemblance it could have to the original?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

This dude on FB is reporting a bunch of new stuff including what looks like a Cocktail Time with Presage branding on the dial:
https://www.facebook.com/WatchOutz/

(FYI: I am not feelin' it.)


----------



## yonsson

Astron x Giugiaro Design 2017 SBXB121 - 300,000 JPY (May)
That one is hideous.


----------



## adi4

yonsson said:


> Astron x Giugiaro Design 2017 SBXB121 - 300,000 JPY (May)
> That one is hideous.


Seiko just wants to maintain balance within the universe. They can't just release the SBDX019 without balancing it out on the other end...


----------



## Domo

Mr. James Duffy said:


> This dude on FB is reporting a bunch of new stuff including what looks like a Cocktail Time with Presage branding on the dial:
> https://www.facebook.com/WatchOutz/
> 
> (FYI: I am not feelin' it.)


Are they turning the COCKTAIL TIME into a 4R35 sin against nature???!!!!?!!!!!!

:--(


----------



## Domo

Also, guys help me I'm having an existential crisis here. What is this??



I don't even


----------



## timetellinnoob

Domo said:


> Also, guys help me I'm having an existential crisis here. What is this??
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even


a citizen design reject?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Domo said:


> Mr. James Duffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This dude on FB is reporting a bunch of new stuff including what looks like a Cocktail Time with Presage branding on the dial:
> https://www.facebook.com/WatchOutz/
> 
> (FYI: I am not feelin' it.)
> 
> 
> 
> Are they turning the COCKTAIL TIME into a 4R35 sin against nature???!!!!?!!!!!!
> 
> :--(
Click to expand...

That's what it looks like with the SARY prefix. I guess the folks here who balk at the 6R15 can now get the Cocktail Time with a 4R35 and pay just as much, if not more, for it.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

timetellinnoob said:


> Domo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, guys help me I'm having an existential crisis here. What is this??
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even
> 
> 
> 
> a citizen design reject?
Click to expand...

"Look, ma! All hands!"


----------



## AnR_classyStore

Oh my, seiko need another designer and somehow need to tell them, do not make the same watch for all the markets...

Let the cocktail in 6r15 please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing

Domo said:


> Also, guys help me I'm having an existential crisis here. What is this??
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even


Wow, that's a hot mess.


----------



## countingseconds

Domo said:


> Also, guys help me I'm having an existential crisis here. What is this??
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even


Hahahaha, it is after all a Japanese brand, hahahaha
Sometimes, designs coming out from Japan are just... speechless


----------



## Time In

Domo said:


> Also, guys help me I'm having an existential crisis here. What is this??
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even


......................Do I hear ticking ??? or is the hands bumping into each other ??


----------



## maxxevv

Domo said:


> Also, guys help me I'm having an existential crisis here. What is this??
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even


Looks to be this in a Bullhead configuration.


----------



## PrinceT

jswing said:


> Wow, that's a hot mess.


I love seikos but damn this looks painful for my eyes!!! Ugh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marinemaster

$3000 wow thats expensive even for limited 62MAS but i bet it will be sold out in a week or less or maybe one day. 2000 pieces that not enough to go around, should have been like 5000.


----------



## Aliens Exist

Whoa! 8X53 caliber + IZUL case = meh, terrible dial, juicy case. Still waiting for true automatic bullhead chronograph.


----------



## kubelik

I hope we see more divers WITHOUT the Monster style hour hand. I don't hate it, but I already have two watches with the batwing-hour-hand, and Seiko for some reason is convinced that it's as iconic as the mercedes hand. News flash Seiko: it's not! You produce other handsets, please use them!


----------



## yonsson

marinemaster said:


> $3000 wow thats expensive even for limited 62MAS but i bet it will be sold out in a week or less or maybe one day. 2000 pieces that not enough to go around, should have been like 5000.


It should have been a non LE for sure. Why not? It's guaranteed to be insanely popular, if there is trouble making many movements a year, just make it a limited production model. I haven't even seen it IRL yet but I'm still 100% it would easily outsell the mm300 every year if it was a regular non LE version.


----------



## georgefl74

lethaltoes said:


> Seiko Padi Sumo on the wrist. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


Looks good on your wrist. Does it come with sapphire or hardlex glass?


----------



## lethaltoes

georgefl74 said:


> Looks good on your wrist. Does it come with sapphire or hardlex glass?


Thanks! Curved hardlex glass. Cheers!

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Domo said:


> Also, guys help me I'm having an existential crisis here. What is this??
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even


This is the new Seiko Picasso range im told.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Cobia said:


> This is the new Seiko Picasso range im told.


Now we know why micros stick to homages for the most part. Trying something new is brutal. SEIKO will survive it because this is just one of 1000 models they sell at any one time. Plus 60 days from now we will have forgotten about this monstrosity. A micro wouldnt be able to handle the financial hit and the image of this thing would carry over to the next model in terms of their rep.

But yeah this one is not so easy on the eyes....i agree

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

maxxevv said:


> Looks to be this in a Bullhead configuration.
> View attachment 10811761


Wow, they really just turned it 90 degrees and called it a day.


----------



## itsajobar

joseph80 said:


> Heard it through the grape vine.
> 
> 2000pcs ltd ed. 350,000yen, 8l35, comes with extra SS bracelet, coming in about six months from now.
> 
> Aside from this ltd ed, also two non ltd ed 6R15, 62mas case look alike too, diff hands/dial/insert....comes in SS and Rubber variant.
> View attachment 10786770


Holy sh!? this is awesome!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubelik

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Wow, they really just turned it 90 degrees and called it a day.


Well, not quite. They also beat it thoroughly with the ugly stick. Like, that Astron, to me, is gaudy and cluttered but not heinous. This ... thing ... is really quite an eyesore in so many more ways.


----------



## Sevenmack

riposte said:


> Seiko wired x wena (smartband), using 4R. 53,000 JPY, 44mm, limited only 500 units. Watches with 4R movt. are around 30,000 JPY, and the band itself is not sold separately wena | Lineup
> I think it's better if Sony willing to sell the band separately and cheaper. The watches collection is sucks and overpriced, exception on wired x wena because usually 4R watches are around 30,000 JPY
> View attachment 10733474


The smartband is nice. I would buy that as a standalone.


----------



## Cosmodromedary

Some poor trainee is not going to make it through the probation period...
But get this... Someone signed off on it!
Someone from the Galante team?


----------



## Sevenmack

Chronopolis said:


> For example, I can't seem to watch a Netflix mini-series nowadays without seeing some sex act thrown in for no reason whatsoever. I have nothing against seeing a graphic depiction of anything, but I do dislike the adolescent pointlessness dressed up to "look edgy."


I will disagree with most of your argument and you knew that already. But on this matter, I do agree this is annoying. Blame the random sex scenes on HBO, which has set the standard for what is supposed to be edgy and advant garde in television entertainment. I didn't even bother watching an entire episode of _Westworld_ because of the scenes of rape and sexual degradation. Even worse, what was shown was boring. If you're going to indulge in pr0n, just go buy a regular skin flick or, for the horologically inclined, a Ulysse Nardin erotic watch. Both will do better.


----------



## Sevenmack

Aliens Exist said:


> Hey guys! Here is a bunch of new models coming soon:
> *
> Seiko Presage 3-Hands and date window Cal.4R35*
> 
> 
> *SRPB03J1
> *
> 
> *
> SRPB05J1
> *
> 
> *
> SRPB07J1
> 
> Seiko Presage 5-hands with center power reserve indicator Cal.4R57
> 
> *
> *
> SSA337J1
> 
> *
> *
> SSA339J1
> 
> And...Seiko Kinetic World Time GMT Cal.5M85
> 
> *
> *
> SUN067P1
> 
> *
> *
> SUN069P1
> *


All look real nice. Especially the Kinetic world timers. But friends don't let friends -- or themselves -- buy Kinetics. ;-)


----------



## Spring-Diver

SRPB07J1 :-! I hope it has a screw down crown & numbers/ indices are lumed

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Millbarge

Spring-Diver said:


> SRPB07J1 :-! I hope it has a screw down crown & numbers/ indices are lumed
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


100m WR so i doubt it is screw down and when you look closely at the dial it appears to me that only the hands and then the tiny marks at 12,3,6,9 are lumed.


----------



## riposte

https://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2017/RLS1702_01/index.html

I can't reduce the size, I'm messed up my profile settings last night. EDIT: now I can

Seiko Presage tonneau is beautiful

Is there any info about 6R15D vs 6R15C?

because Cocktail now officialy part of Presage line up, maybe that watch still using calibre 6R. 4R just for some lower-mid end watches EDIT: my mistake, there is few Presage with 4R


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

riposte said:


> https://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2017/RLS1702_01/index.html
> 
> I can't reduce the size, I'm messed up my profile settings last night. EDIT: now I can
> 
> Seiko Presage tonneau is beautiful
> 
> Is there any info about 6R15D vs 6R15C?
> 
> because Cocktail now officialy part of Presage line up, maybe that watch still using calibre 6R. 4R just for some lower-mid end watches
> View attachment 10824698
> 
> View attachment 10824690
> 
> View attachment 10824722


This might be sacrilege but I think I like the Prospex branding on the divers more than the Presage branding on these. Also, why the hell did Seiko keep that awkward rectangular frame around the date window when it clashes with the natural curvature of the opening and sloping enamel? Yeah, the tonneau case model looks nice and the real stand-out in the lot.


----------



## Spring-Diver

yonsson said:


> It should have been a non LE for sure. Why not? It's guaranteed to be insanely popular, if there is trouble making many movements a year, just make it a limited production model. I haven't even seen it IRL yet but I'm still 100% it would easily outsell the mm300 every year if it was a regular non LE version.


This will be like the Y2K LE SBDX003.... a year later (2018) and the "SBDX021" be released with "X" on the dial and crown. Price will be the same, however the dealers will discount like the normal Marine Master range.... 20-25% off MSRP.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## matthew P

Spring-Diver said:


> This will be like the Y2K LE SBDX003.... a year later (2018) and the "SBDX021" be released with "X" on the dial and crown. Price will be the same, however the dealers will discount like the normal Marine Master range.... 20-25% off MSRP.
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


while i don't hate the "X" seeing it on the 62Mas a year later on a production version wouldn't make me happy - Seems like a likely out come though.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Spring-Diver said:


> This will be like the Y2K LE SBDX003.... a year later (2018) and the "SBDX021" be released with "X" on the dial and crown. Price will be the same, however the dealers will discount like the normal Marine Master range.... 20-25% off MSRP.
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Hope the price is lower. From a bang for the buck perspective the MM300 feels like a better deal. It has a street price new at approx $1850. I feel like the 62mas should be $1500- $1600 street value....when released in non LE version.

I wish they would do a Ti version of the MM300......are you listening Seiko? But heck with their current pricing strategy it would cost more than the GS ti diver.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk

Exactly. They should make titanium MM300.


----------



## depwnz

riposte said:


> https://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2017/RLS1702_01/index.html
> 
> I can't reduce the size, I'm messed up my profile settings last night. EDIT: now I can
> 
> Seiko Presage tonneau is beautiful
> 
> Is there any info about 6R15D vs 6R15C?
> 
> because Cocktail now officialy part of Presage line up, maybe that watch still using calibre 6R. 4R just for some lower-mid end watches
> View attachment 10824698
> 
> View attachment 10824690
> 
> View attachment 10824722


really dont dig that Presage+Automatic font. And these (except for the tonneau) are just SARX remix, nothing new.
hope they release some interesting JDM presage this year


----------



## rhubarbsuburb

riposte said:


> https://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2017/RLS1702_01/index.html
> 
> I can't reduce the size, I'm messed up my profile settings last night. EDIT: now I can
> 
> Seiko Presage tonneau is beautiful
> 
> Is there any info about 6R15D vs 6R15C?
> 
> because Cocktail now officialy part of Presage line up, maybe that watch still using calibre 6R. 4R just for some lower-mid end watches
> View attachment 10824698
> 
> View attachment 10824690
> 
> View attachment 10824722


Ten layers of paint on a milky-white enamel dial. I'm eager to see this, and agree that the tonneau looks quite nice.


----------



## Aliens Exist

Photos of non-LE 62-MAS case diver's









Regular editions of Samurai reissue diver's


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

Ugh, arrow hands. Why Seiko Why?!?!

Oh well, the cases look good and the dials look good. Perfect size on the non-LE 62MAS too. The hands desperately have to change though, at least that's easy.

Edit: Ugh, they're Presage line? Why do I get a sinking feeling they're going to be north of $1k?


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy

Aliens Exist said:


>


Awful. Piss poor. Case and dial are far too large. Seiko desperately needed to round out their ridiculously expansive selection of divers with something under 42mm. They should have kept the LE size of 39.6.

The hands are crap. The markers don't really even remind me of the 62MAS because of the whacky huge proportions.

And 700 bucks and north? Epic fail.

So how's the lume?


----------



## yonsson

riposte said:


> https://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2017/RLS1702_01/index.html
> 
> I can't reduce the size, I'm messed up my profile settings last night. EDIT: now I can
> 
> Seiko Presage tonneau is beautiful
> 
> Is there any info about 6R15D vs 6R15C?
> 
> because Cocktail now officialy part of Presage line up, maybe that watch still using calibre 6R. 4R just for some lower-mid end watches EDIT: my mistake, there is few Presage with 4R
> View attachment 10824698
> 
> View attachment 10824690
> 
> View attachment 10824722


What's wrong SEIKO? Started to doubt yourself when going international?
writing Presage on the dial and the Prospex logo on the dial really destroys a good looking dial. Nobody needs the name of the product line on the dial.


----------



## awayne

yonsson said:


> What's wrong SEIKO? Started to doubt yourself when going international?
> writing Presage on the dial and the Prospex logo on the dial really destroys a good looking dial. Nobody needs the name of the product line on the dial.


I think it's better than 1853 or 1888.


----------



## burns78

Aliens Exist said:


> Photos of non-LE 62-MAS case diver's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regular editions of Samurai reissue diver's


what the f....k? Seiko!!!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

yonsson said:


> What's wrong SEIKO? Started to doubt yourself when going international?
> writing Presage on the dial and the Prospex logo on the dial really destroys a good looking dial. Nobody needs the name of the product line on the dial.


More than that, the extra branding crowds an otherwise beautiful enamel dial. Why use special materials and then completely de-emphasize it? Also, JDM watches were already ubiquitous outside of Japan and they carried a very specific cache as such. I understand Seiko's desire to move into the space currently operated by exporters from Japan and gray market sellers worldwide but it smells like a misguided move with haphazard branding.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Awful. Piss poor. Case and dial are far too large. Seiko desperately needed to round out their ridiculously expansive selection of divers with something under 42mm. They should have kept the LE size of 39.6.


As someone with 8" wrists, no. 43mm is fine. The LE will be perfect for the purists and dainty-wristed. Besides, we all know that Seikos tend to wear smaller. The Turtle is 44mm but wears like a 42mm for me. I'm guessing these will be no different.



> The hands are crap.


Yes. The minute hand is fine, but the backwards second hand and arrow hour hand need to go, desperately.



> The markers don't really even remind me of the 62MAS because of the whacky huge proportions.


I think it looks fine. We can't make out all the details yet, but it looks like they kept the layout like the LE and original 62MAS (big applied indices with tapered lume plots).



> And 700 bucks and north? Epic fail.


Agreed. These need to be in Turtle range.


----------



## Aerofish

I don't understand why they come out with new stuff that imho are rehashed ideas of ugly watches, and let some home run models fade away into discontinuity


----------



## Chronopolis

burns78 said:


> what the f....k? Seiko!!!





Aerofish said:


> I don't understand why they come out with new stuff that imho are rehashed ideas of ugly watches, and let some home run models fade away into discontinuity


I;m convinced that Seiko's strategy for brand identity is to capitalize on their unique ability for creating fuglies.

Designers are designers, and they tend to have the same mentality about what looks good, and like to get anal about it.
So I have to assume there is a department, or some guy - possibly me :-! - whose job is to take originally well-done designs, and mangle them. o|

OR...

They actually own all the mods parts businesses and modders around the world: Yobokies, Dagaz... etc? 
All fronts and secret agents. 
Or, "fake news watches."


----------



## appleb

yonsson said:


> What's wrong SEIKO? Started to doubt yourself when going international?
> writing Presage on the dial and the Prospex logo on the dial really destroys a good looking dial. Nobody needs the name of the product line on the dial.


Yeah, that Presage text is unnecessary. That text has no place on an enamelled dial.

I guess we should be glad they didn't put a trademark (tm) beside the Presage text too.


----------



## yonsson

I like both the 62Mas reissues. 
SBDX019 looks awesome(!) and the cheaper version looks like a tool version, I actually like the new SEIKO divers hands as well, they are extremely legible. 43mm is a nice size, can't we just be happy that SEIKO releases sub 44mm divers for once?


----------



## timetellinnoob

I just don't understand the Monster hands on Samurai... why parts-bin it?? why not use the original style hands? it's like releasing a Monster with... SKX hands or something...


----------



## PrinceT

timetellinnoob said:


> I just don't understand the Monster hands on Samurai... why parts-bin it?? why not use the original style hands? it's like releasing a Monster with... SKX hands or something...


I agree. There's gonna be a few more non limited edition releases of the samurai re issue with those hands too... I hope I get accustomed to those. The indices are also not as 'sword-like' as the original... Ugh seiko!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

Well the diver lineup appears overextended with the new 62mas homages and the samurai lineup. Something is going to get the shaft.


----------



## booest

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Awful. Piss poor. Case and dial are far too large. Seiko desperately needed to round out their ridiculously expansive selection of divers with something under 42mm. They should have kept the LE size of 39.6.
> 
> The hands are crap. The markers don't really even remind me of the 62MAS because of the whacky huge proportions.
> 
> And 700 bucks and north? Epic fail.
> 
> So how's the lume?


its a trend


----------



## theEntreriCode

bart_us said:


> another pic


Really keen on it but at 350,000 yen, not so much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r171pt

The sword hands remind me my Atlas. Nice but I wish it had another style.


----------



## joseph80




----------



## joseph80

Love that 62mas homage. Will definitely pick up one of those but swap the hands out and add a sapphire. The bezel looks great.


----------



## Horoticus

joseph80 said:


> Love that 62mas homage. Will definitely pick up one of those but swap the hands out and add a sapphire. The bezel looks great.


I'm curious to learn what handset you would swap in to this watch. Certainly understand the allure of a sapphire crystal. :-!


----------



## joseph80

Hands from a SNZH


----------



## joseph80

And a bond nato


----------



## georgefl74

joseph80 said:


> Love that 62mas homage. Will definitely pick up one of those but swap the hands out and add a sapphire. The bezel looks great.


CSG stands for Curved Sapphire Glass while HL above stands for HardLex


----------



## valuewatchguy

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 10852626


A better hand set would really do this one wonders. The inclusion of sapphire glass on it should be a bonus for everyone that's ever complained about hardLex. It really isn't a 62 Mas homage at all but but I think it should fit in pretty well between the Sumo and the Transocean...... if it had a better handset.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack

yonsson said:


> What's wrong SEIKO? Started to doubt yourself when going international?
> writing Presage on the dial and the Prospex logo on the dial really destroys a good looking dial. Nobody needs the name of the product line on the dial.


You may not. But given the various product lines, others certainly do. Honestly, the text looks fine and doesn't clutter the dial. I'm good with this, even if you are not. I suspect others will be, too.


----------



## Domo

Does this mean the SBDX019 is getting ~Curved Sapphire Glass~ ??

:O


----------



## jswing

Domo said:


> Does this mean the SBDX019 is getting ~Curved Sapphire Glass~ ??
> 
> :O


It'd be nice.


----------



## aalin13

Domo said:


> Does this mean the SBDX019 is getting ~Curved Sapphire Glass~ ??
> 
> :O


That would be amazing and justifies the extra cost over the MM300. It is something that many on WUS have been asking for


----------



## booest

Sevenmack said:


> You may not. But given the various product lines, others certainly do. Honestly, the text looks fine and doesn't clutter the dial. I'm good with this, even if you are not. I suspect others will be, too.


I agree with you that as long as it does not clutter the dial... it should be fine.

besides, Seiko was never that good "swiss" in their "original" designs.

Take the LandMaster as an example...... I feel that there was a bit too much clutter on the bottom right of the dial... 









and I also agree that if you have a VERY wide range of products, it will be good to have the Series name some where.
Seiko makes such wide range that I feel it cannot be put against other brands for what they do in some ways.

one example of some excess dial "details" makes the watch look better is the Blancpain fifty fathoms
A lot of people prefer the older design


----------



## Cosmodromedary

Chronopolis said:


> I;m convinced that Seiko's strategy for brand identity is to capitalize on their unique ability for creating fuglies.
> 
> Designers are designers, and they tend to have the same mentality about what looks good, and like to get anal about it.
> So I have to assume there is a department, or some guy - possibly me :-! - whose job is to take originally well-done designs, and mangle them. o|
> 
> OR...
> 
> They actually own all the mods parts businesses and modders around the world: Yobokies, Dagaz... etc?
> All fronts and secret agents.
> Or, "fake news watches."


This is what I'm thinking too. Every company has some guy in middle management that does everything wrong, and gets away with it because upper management just can't see it. They really got these ones wrong. And the real shame is, they aren't going to see where they went wrong. Instead, if they don't sell, they'll declare the vintage trend over, the Turtle a fluke, and keep making nice watches which are ruined by the same one or two terrible decisions.

Seiko! If you're going to make a reissue, don't try to modernise it! No new hands! No extra large size! No exposed heart! No new racing stripes! Just stop!


----------



## booest

Cosmodromedary said:


> This is what I'm thinking too. Every company has some guy in middle management that does everything wrong, and gets away with it because upper management just can't see it. They really got these ones wrong. And the real shame is, they aren't going to see where they went wrong. Instead, if they don't sell, they'll declare the vintage trend over, the Turtle a fluke, and keep making nice watches which are ruined by the same one or two terrible decisions.
> 
> Seiko! If you're going to make a reissue, don't try to modernise it! No new hands! No extra large size! No exposed heart! No new racing stripes! Just stop!


They need to do subtle changes for "existing" runners.
and tweak them as it goes along.

and have NEW ones that are really NEW... if it does not do well. Get rid of it and move on.
So far, I do feel they are like a GPMG.... a lot of hits and misses.


----------



## adi4

Cosmodromedary said:


> This is what I'm thinking too. Every company has some guy in middle management that does everything wrong, and gets away with it because upper management just can't see it. They really got these ones wrong. And the real shame is, they aren't going to see where they went wrong. Instead, if they don't sell, they'll declare the vintage trend over, the Turtle a fluke, and keep making nice watches which are ruined by the same one or two terrible decisions.
> 
> Seiko! If you're going to make a reissue, don't try to modernise it! No new hands! No extra large size! No exposed heart! No new racing stripes! Just stop!


Then they wouldn't be Seiko. They've been throwing everything up to see what sticks since the 60's and I don't see them stopping anytime soon. I get frustrated on one hand but it also gives me a weird sense of comfort to see Seiko constantly coming out with a mix of beautiful and atrocious pieces at the same time.
















(mild apologies to anyone that owns and likes Galantes)


----------



## dinexus

lol what a dumpster fire


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis

adi4 said:


> Then they wouldn't be Seiko. They've been throwing everything up to see what sticks since the 60's and I don't see them stopping anytime soon. I get frustrated on one hand but it also gives me a weird sense of comfort to see Seiko constantly coming out with* a mix of beautiful and atrocious *pieces at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 10857954
> 
> 
> (mild apologies to anyone that owns and likes Galantes)


Maybe they (the Japanese in general ) just don't give a puck what the rest of the world thinks?








Strange and Bizarre Japanese Photos - Japan is Weird


----------



## adi4

Chronopolis said:


> Maybe they (the Japanese in general ) just don't give a puck what the rest of the world thinks?
> View attachment 10858018
> 
> 
> Strange and Bizarre Japanese Photos - Japan is Weird


That's what I love about it, you can tell they generally don't.


----------



## Cosmodromedary

booest said:


> They need to do subtle changes for "existing" runners.
> and tweak them as it goes along.
> 
> and have NEW ones that are really NEW... if it does not do well. Get rid of it and move on.
> So far, I do feel they are like a GPMG.... a lot of hits and misses.


Exactly. To wildly recontextualise Seiko classics with major deviations risks being an insult to the original designs, and to the original designers. The classics deserve respect. If Seiko treat their greatest watches with disrespect, then that only makes it harder for consumers to take them seriously.
It doesn't mean they shouldn't make lower price alternatives to their high end designs. The SARB033/5 is a fantastic mid-range alternative to a Grand Seiko! And the 62MAS inspired Prospects could have been a great opportunity.
What I'm suggesting is that any change they make needs to be considered very carefully because it had better be a good one!
Else it comes across as Mr Bean making alterations to classic paintings in an art gallery.


----------



## adi4

Cosmodromedary said:


> Exactly. To wildly recontextualise Seiko classics with major deviations risks being an insult to the original designs, and to the original designers. The classics deserve respect. If Seiko treat their greatest watches with disrespect, then that only makes it harder for consumers to take them seriously.
> It doesn't mean they shouldn't make lower price alternatives to their high end designs. The SARB033/5 is a fantastic mid-range alternative to a Grand Seiko! And the 62MAS inspired Prospects could have been a great opportunity.
> What I'm suggesting is that any change they make needs to be considered very carefully because it had better be a good one!
> Else it comes across as Mr Bean making alterations to classic paintings in an art gallery.


To be fair to Seiko, most consumers have no idea what the 62MAS is and won't even after purchasing the watch most likely. While the SARB033/35 are great mid-range watches, they are a significant enough departure from the GS models to say they are completely different watches, and I doubt they care that much at that price range whether they're preserving original designs. They're just putting out watches they think will sell to the general audience and releasing limited editions for collectors who do care about carrying forward original designs and can afford the purchase price to make it happen. I'm with others in thinking it's 99% likely they will be releasing a production run version of the SBDX019 sometime in the next year after they sell out.


----------



## yonsson

Domo said:


> Does this mean the SBDX019 is getting ~Curved Sapphire Glass~ ??
> 
> :O











It will! My best guess is it will be this crystal (which I absolutely love).


----------



## Chronopolis

adi4 said:


> To be fair to Seiko, most consumers have no idea what the 62MAS is and won't even after purchasing the watch most likely. ... They're just putting out watches they think will sell to the general audience...


True that.
To paraphrase Mencken: _"Nobody has failed to make money by underestimating the intelligence of ( * ) people."

_(*His was aimed at the American people.)


----------



## yonsson

You act as if you are surprised about the 43mm 62Mas release. The X-dial and the new Prospex hands are a part of that line now and making "big" divers watches is the rule for SEIKO. So both releases make perfect sense. One true limited 62Mas reissue and one 62Mas inspired model. I see no controversy here, sorry.


----------



## adi4

yonsson said:


> It will! My best guess is it will be this crystal (which I absolutely love).


Wow, that would be beautiful on the 62MAS!


----------



## yonsson

adi4 said:


> Wow, that would be beautiful on the 62MAS!











The SBGV009 above has a case diameter of 37mm and has a WR of 100m, the SBDX019 will have 39,6mm so the crystal above is a possibility, should fit great size wise. As we all know SEIKO likes to keep to their standard dial sizes so my guess is they'll use a crystal already available like the one above. From the picture I've seen of the SBDX019 the shape looks kind of the same as well.


----------



## Sevenmack

adi4 said:


> Then they wouldn't be Seiko. They've been throwing everything up to see what sticks since the 60's and I don't see them stopping anytime soon. I get frustrated on one hand but it also gives me a weird sense of comfort to see Seiko constantly coming out with a mix of beautiful and atrocious pieces at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 10857946
> 
> View attachment 10857954
> 
> 
> (mild apologies to anyone that owns and likes Galantes)


Additionally, Seiko produces for a global audience, not just the American market or even for American watch collectors with their peculiar interests. Jut because a design doesn't work within the United States with its rather Eurocentric-driven design sensibilities doesn't mean that the watches don't work for Asia or Africa or other areas in which Seikos are sold. Occasionally, we have to remember that America is not the end all or be all of anything.


----------



## rudykruger

Sevenmack said:


> Occasionally, we have to remember that America is not the end all or be all of anything.


Head's....spinning....have to sit down for a bit


----------



## Chronopolis

Sevenmack said:


> *Jut because a design doesn't work within the* *United States with its rather Eurocentric-driven design sensibilities doesn't mean that the watches don't work for Asia or Africa or other areas in which Seikos are sold.* Occasionally, we have to remember that America is not the end all or be all of anything.


True that.

It is, for me, nonetheless a very interesting academic question, this "cultural hegemony" by way of some particular sensibility.
Levi-Strauss also mentioned it somewhere (I forget now where), that it remains one of the most curious phenomena that Europeans have had this particular "sorcery" whereby the peoples they came into contact always wanted to ape them in terms of their objects, clothes, mannerism, etc.

Now, one would think that is because, those in (or have the) power to impose their ways on those with less power, simply do this to secure more control.
But it's more interesting and complicated than that.

For example, both Chinese and Japanese colonized lands beyond their own, and yet no native population wanted to copy their ways, at the expense of abandoning their own.
Yet, when Europeans arrived, this happened. Ferociously.

Still no clear answer.


----------



## awayne

I think some of Seiko's designs are strange, but I guess they sell well in the JDM.

But I also think that most of their watches that I like have a Japanese vibe.

I also like the name of the company. I think one of the reasons I like the name is that it's unambiguously Japanese.


----------



## yonsson

90% of SEIKO sales are in Japan...


----------



## Sevenmack

Chronopolis said:


> True that.
> 
> It is, for me, nonetheless a very interesting academic question, this "cultural hegemony" by way of some particular sensibility.
> Levi-Strauss also mentioned it somewhere (I forget now where), that it remains one of the most curious phenomena that Europeans have had this particular "sorcery" whereby the peoples they came into contact always wanted to ape them in terms of their objects, clothes, mannerism, etc.
> 
> Now, one would think that is because, those in (or have the) power to impose their ways on those with less power, simply do this to secure more control.
> But it's more interesting and complicated than that.
> 
> For example, both Chinese and Japanese colonized lands beyond their own, and yet no native population wanted to copy their ways, at the expense of abandoning their own.
> Yet, when Europeans arrived, this happened. Ferociously.
> 
> Still no clear answer.


This isn't necessarily true in some ways. Oddly enough, a lot of Japanese cultural concepts can be traced back to China. In fact, a good portion of the Yamato people who we now call Japanese likely came from China and the Koreas as well as from Mongolia and Siberia. As a result, a lot of what we think of as Japanese is probably a combination of all the influences that ultimately touched Japan. Same is true of Korea, whose pottery shares similar traits as that of the Chinese. So both China and Japan probably have had their influences, though not explicit (and given the short duration of Japanese colonialism as well as the particularly brutal way the Japanese worked to not incorporate others into its cultural norms, not long-lasting as that done by the West).

A key thing to consider with Western culture is that much of it is an amalgam of other cultures. The influence of Greeks, Romans, and Arabs, all of which conquered much of Europe at some point. The spices of China and the Near East thanks to trade. More than likely, because Western culture was itself an amalgam of other cultures, as well as because of the tools of conquest beyond guns (including mass communication, an American specialty, and the explicit efforts to replace the cultures of others with those of the West), nations such as Great Britain and the United States were more-successful than China and Japan in making their respective cultural norms stick in other countries.


----------



## nepatriot

Chronopolis said:


> True that.
> 
> It is, for me, nonetheless a very interesting academic question, this "cultural hegemony" by way of some particular sensibility.
> Levi-Strauss also mentioned it somewhere (I forget now where), that it remains one of the most curious phenomena that Europeans have had this particular "sorcery" whereby the peoples they came into contact always wanted to ape them in terms of their objects, clothes, mannerism, etc.
> 
> Now, one would think that is because, those in (or have the) power to impose their ways on those with less power, simply do this to secure more control.
> But it's more interesting and complicated than that.
> 
> For example, both Chinese and Japanese colonized lands beyond their own, and yet no native population wanted to copy their ways, at the expense of abandoning their own.
> Yet, when Europeans arrived, this happened. Ferociously.
> 
> Still no clear answer.


I remember reading somewhere that a 16th century European 3 masted, sea-going sailing ship was technologically the most advanced machine of its day. It was the equivalent to a modern Boeing 777 or Airbus 380. That same book made the point that looking back from today's perspective, we may perceive this as a quaint encounter. But at that time, to local inhabitants, that arrival it might have been the equivalent to an spaceship landing in Central Park today.

To many cultures at that time, they didn't see magic, and these were not god like beings. Instead of fear or trepidation, they could appreciate the technology, and could probably reasonably see this as within their grasp, things they could learn how to manufacture and adopt. Perhaps emulating other things went along with that, to varying degrees, and for various reasons.

Perhaps when Japanese and Chinese colonized, that was more "in the neighborhood". Whereas the Europeans were a true "aliens" in both culture and appearance, perhaps peoples around Asia found the Japanese and Chinese culture and technology more familiar. More like when peoples from different parts of Europe, Eastern Europe, the Mediterranean, etc overran each other. More blending with distinctions rather than adopting of the conqueror's ways.

My guess is pure power cannot force emulation, at least long term. When it comes to things more related to culture, tradition, etc, a conqueror trying to impose will more likely than not fuel resistance, and greater reverence for what they are trying to repress. There has to be some spontaneity, some desire, at the grass roots level.

Just a thought anyway.


----------



## yonsson

I don't know if you have visited China, (Hong Kong), Japan or other places in Asia as I have but I can tell you that the cultures and their way of connecting to "the west" are very different from place to place. To simply bundle them up and generalize doesn't represent reality, it's way more diverse and complex than that. 

Now show me more pics of the SBDX019.


----------



## Verdict

Chronopolis said:


> For example, both Chinese and Japanese colonized lands beyond their own, and yet no native population wanted to copy their ways, at the expense of abandoning their own.


China had a tributary system that ranged from Southeast Asia to Korea and remnants of Chinese culture can be found in these cultures today.

Japan may be a different story but it has tons of cultural imports today - food, culture, entertainment, etc., can be found the world over.

I think it's beyond ostentatious to claim that that only Europeans have had the power to impose their culture on others, but I guess it's different when you're armed with gunpowder and arrogance.


----------



## valuewatchguy

This anthropological view of world history it's fascinating and could make for an interesting thread in and of itself. But is there any news on upcoming seiko especially the grand Seiko line?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

valuewatchguy said:


> This anthropological view of world history it's fascinating and could make for an interesting thread in and of itself. But is there any news on upcoming seiko especially the grand Seiko line?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I'm waiting on a gray turtle, monster or tuna myself...


----------



## BarracksSi

Verdict said:


> I'm waiting on a gray turtle, monster or tuna myself...


He asked for SEIKO, not wildlife... ;-)


----------



## nepatriot

yonsson said:


> I don't know if you have visited China, (Hong Kong), Japan or other places in Asia as I have but I can tell you that the cultures and their way of connecting to "the west" are very different from place to place. To simply bundle them up and generalize doesn't represent reality, it's way more diverse and complex than that.
> 
> Now show me more pics of the SBDX019.


Agreed! I want to see more pics of the SBDX019. If that's a sapphire domes crystal ...

Reminds me of the new Oris 65 42mm.


----------



## MisterV

adi4 said:


> Then they wouldn't be Seiko. They've been throwing everything up to see what sticks since the 60's and I don't see them stopping anytime soon. I get frustrated on one hand but it also gives me a weird sense of comfort to see Seiko constantly coming out with a mix of beautiful and atrocious pieces at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 10857954


It's... admirable somehow, to think of it that positively. You're kind of right. Wouldn't normally see it that way - it's more of an approach steered by random salesmen than watchmaking spirit, but... if they find place for both, hm. It's interesting.

I kind of like that Galante bracelet :think:


----------



## Cobia




----------



## ermporshe

This one looks interesting srpb51k1 , from the picture i cannot understand the color combo but looks good.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

ermporshe said:


> This one looks interesting srpb51k1 , from the picture i cannot understand the color combo but looks good.


That might be the monochrome black/silver version with a black bezel insert and gray or silver going from zero to fifteen.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

AUUGHH


----------



## Seppia

Another winner


----------



## walrusmonger

Like that black and gold Samurai!


----------



## appleb

GirchyGirchy said:


> AUUGHH


That looks like a computer rendering. Hopefully the real thing won't look quite as garish.


----------



## modernbeat

appleb said:


> That looks like a computer rendering. Hopefully the real thing won't look quite as garish.


Judge for yourself. These SRPA53 models are already out in the wild.


----------



## BarracksSi

GirchyGirchy said:


> AUUGHH


Betcha the bezel doesn't even turn.


----------



## petr_cha

Strange guess, why do you think so? :-o


----------



## riposte

(I'm sure I don't share this news since released on October)
On 20th April, Citizen will open a flagship store at Ginza Six, with CITIZEN, CAMPANOLA, BULOVA, Frederique Constant, Arnold & Son: The one and only watch store in the world?The world?s first flagship store from Citizen Watch Group??CITIZEN FLAGSHIP STORE TOKYO??Grand opening in Ginza, Tokyo?April 2017
about Ginza Six: PROJECT | GINZA SIX | GSIX | ã‚®ãƒ³ã‚¶ ã‚·ãƒƒã‚¯ã‚¹









flagship store Tokyo limited edition
Eco-Drive One AR5014-12E. 750,000 JPY, only 5 units made
binderless cemented carbide and cermet case, lacquer finishing box





















CAMPANOLA NZ0004-06P. 1,200,000 JPY, 20 units made

18K gold bezel, steel case, Aizu lacquer dial








---
The limited store model is so overpriced? 
But now I know the store location (Ginza Six) is perfect for this flagship store. I hope I can visit Tokyo... someday...
---

Citizen Eco-Drive Bluetooth







titanium case, 44.4mm diameter, 14mm thickness
left: BZ1034-52E. 100,000 JPY
right: BZ1035-09E. 85,000 JPY

---

I found Rolex Oysterdate homage from Mackintosh Philosophy (weird brand), couple watches with 3 dial colors (white, blue, black), this brand is owned by Seiko. But expensive (around 20,000 JPY), some Citizen Eco-Drive is better choice because using sapphire crystal (this one using hardlex)


















maybe this one homage too?














IMO, both watches is interesting


----------



## yonsson

Wrong brand Riposte.


----------



## marinemaster

Here is the deal guys, the 62MAS can be all it wants, can be a direct copy of the original 62MAS BUT i had two Seiko with Sapphire that was curved. The glare was atrocious !!! Could not see the time or the hands/dial. Absolutely horrible!!! I sold both of them. It had no coating above or below the sapphire. If they do the same with the 62MAS they can keep it.


----------



## skylinegtr_34

GirchyGirchy said:


> AUUGHH


Designer must be blind. Or smart move by Seiko, you can better appreciate beauty when it is near ugly. Hence Seiko can charge more for better models.

Actually you can get rid of the bezel or machine as smooth, replace the hands with spectre hands and you can build a affordable Aqua Terra homage.


----------



## Memento Vivere

I am admittedly a hardcore Seiko fanboy, but I simply ignore the designs by them I dislike and focus my energy on their brilliant designs. I appreciate and respect Seiko partially _because _they are constantly experimenting, reinventing, and refreshing. There's a lack of pretentiousness about Seiko that I find endearing, even at the Grand Seiko level. It's like they're saying, "_this is the best we can do, love it or hate it, we're damn proud of it_." And I'm damn proud to wear them. That's the true true (for the Cloud Atlas fans out there).


----------



## seikomatic

GirchyGirchy said:


> AUUGHH


Seiko sure tried out their new bezel coasting and the dial is nothing new at all


----------



## Rosenbloom

SPB047 and SPB049









SRQ023


----------



## booest

adi4 said:


> To be fair to Seiko, most consumers have no idea what the 62MAS is and won't even after purchasing the watch most likely. While the SARB033/35 are great mid-range watches, they are a significant enough departure from the GS models to say they are completely different watches, and I doubt they care that much at that price range whether they're preserving original designs. They're just putting out watches they think will sell to the general audience and releasing limited editions for collectors who do care about carrying forward original designs and can afford the purchase price to make it happen. I'm with others in thinking it's 99% likely they will be releasing a production run version of the SBDX019 sometime in the next year after they sell out.


at the prices that they are charging.... such considerations are just a waste of them to them lol.

but I really do wish they"improve" their approval panel for watch releases lolx


----------



## adi4

Rosenbloom said:


> SPB047 and SPB049
> 
> View attachment 10894897


The rectangular black box around the date kills it for me. Otherwise, I really like that tonneau shape, even with a date.


----------



## riposte

4th collaboration with nano universe
inspired by Seiko Chariot in 80s
from ASCII.jpï¼šæ•&#8230;ã‚¹ãƒ†ã‚£ãƒ¼ãƒ-ãƒ»ã‚¸ãƒ§ãƒ-ã‚ºã�Œæ„›ç"¨ã�-ã�Ÿè&#8230;•æ™‚è¨ˆã�Œç"¦ã‚‹, this watches is homage of Seiko Chariot ref.number 6431-6030 which worn by Steve Jobs
IMO, if it using 8J and 4J just like Seiko Dolce, it will be very special watches
Seiko nano?universe Limited Collection


























​SCXP041 - limited 1982 units, 43.4mm x 37.5mm x 6.6mm, calibre 7N01, stainless steel case







SCXP051 - limited 1982 units, 38.5mm x 33.5mm x 6.4mm, same calibre







SCXP061 - limited 300 units







SCXP071 - limited 300 units


----------



## theEntreriCode

Cosmodromedary said:


> This is what I'm thinking too. Every company has some guy in middle management that does everything wrong, and gets away with it because upper management just can't see it.


Don't forget the utter numpties you sometime get that don't let intelligent sensible managers work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barn0081

riposte said:


> 4th collaboration with nano universe
> inspired by Seiko Chariot in 80s
> 
> SCXP061 - limited 300 units
> View attachment 10905434
> 
> SCXP071 - limited 300 units
> View attachment 10905466


The 2 black ones are already sold out, so fat chance of getting the complete set as an long-term investment pfft


----------



## brandon\

BarracksSi said:


> Betcha the bezel doesn't even turn.


It probably does. I had one of these:










And the bezel turned on it.



yonsson said:


> Wrong brand Riposte.


That's not a problem. Citizen is welcomed here. A "new and upcoming Citizen" thread would be pretty quiet.



marinemaster said:


> Here is the deal guys, the 62MAS can be all it wants, can be a direct copy of the original 62MAS BUT i had two Seiko with Sapphire that was curved. The glare was atrocious !!! Could not see the time or the hands/dial. Absolutely horrible!!! I sold both of them. It had no coating above or below the sapphire. If they do the same with the 62MAS they can keep it.


Thank you! I had a SARG017 and the crystal was freaking terrible. I had it switched for a flat sapphire.


----------



## appleb

Barn0081 said:


> The 2 black ones are already sold out, so fat chance of getting the complete set as an long-term investment pfft


I can't believe they are already sold out since they haven't even been announced for sale anywhere. Maybe sold out at the distribution level to AD's.


----------



## Achtungz

Barn0081 said:


> The 2 black ones are already sold out, so fat chance of getting the complete set as an long-term investment pfft


Where did you find it for sale? I tried to look for it on google japan but I couldn't find a way.


----------



## lethaltoes

Achtungz said:


> Where did you find it for sale? I tried to look for it on google japan but I couldn't find a way.


https://store.nanouniverse.jp/jp/c/c0

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barn0081

Achtungz said:


> Where did you find it for sale? I tried to look for it on google japan but I couldn't find a way.


The two black one's were a nano-universe exclusive, released on the 16th..the two white ones are on general sale next month.


----------



## Barn0081

double post...pfft


----------



## Achtungz

Barn0081 said:


> The two black one's were a nano-universe exclusive, released on the 16th..the two white ones are on general sale next month.


Man do you know which website will be selling them?

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963

Achtungz said:


> Man do you know which website will be selling them?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


You can pre-order the black ones. I think you need to use a forwarding service like Tenso though.

https://store.nanouniverse.jp/jp/g/g9999171150750_r2022

https://store.nanouniverse.jp/jp/g/g9999171150751_r2022


----------



## Everdying

saw the new SRPB03 / 05 / 07 in store yesterday.
they are also apparently limited editions, as are every SRPB range so far from the blue, green turtles and samurai...
but i guess as they are not divers, theres not much info on them as to how many pieces etc are made.


----------



## husonfirst

adi4 said:


> The rectangular black box around the date kills it for me. Otherwise, I really like that tonneau shape, even with a date.


The tonneau case looks interesting. Don't see too many tonneau cases from Seiko. Retails for around $1,400. A bit pricey for a 6R15 movement.


----------



## adi4

husonfirst said:


> The tonneau case looks interesting. Don't see too many tonneau cases from Seiko. Retails for around $1,400. A bit pricey for a 6R15 movement.


I think it's the enamel dial, curved sapphire, and casework that probably push the price up on this one. You're right though, a little higher than I personally would like at retail, but it's certainly not because of the movement. I think it's ok to put the 6R in any price range up to the 8L watches, as long as they can back it up with some sort of extra value proposition. An example would be the previous Tudor Pelagos with the 2824. You could say you wouldn't pay over 300-400 for a 2824 watch, but you'd be ignoring the watch as a whole.


----------



## Memento Vivere

adi4 said:


> I think it's the enamel dial, curved sapphire, and casework that probably push the price up on this one. You're right though, a little higher than I personally would like at retail, but it's certainly not because of the movement. I think it's ok to put the 6R in any price range up to the 8L watches, as long as they can back it up with some sort of extra value proposition. An example would be the previous Tudor Pelagos with the 2824. You could say you wouldn't pay over 300-400 for a 2824 watch, but you'd be ignoring the watch as a whole.


Right on the money.

If you have an issue with Seiko selling a $1,000+ watch with a 6r15, you must have really despised Tudor before they developed their in house.

Just making a point, this isn't directed at anyone specific. I've just seen a lot of criticism towards Seiko lately regarding the use of a 6r15 in a $1,000 + watch (Transocean, for starters), and in light of what the Swiss have been doing since forever with the 2824 I see it as something of a hypocrisy.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy

Memento Vivere said:


> Right on the money.
> 
> If you have an issue with Seiko selling a $1,000+ watch with a 6r15, you must have really despised Tudor before they developed their in house.
> 
> Just making a point, this isn't directed at anyone specific. I've just seen a lot of criticism towards Seiko lately regarding the use of a 6r15 in a $1,000 + watch (Transocean, for starters), and in light of what the Swiss have been doing since forever with the 2824 I see it as something of a hypocrisy.


Agreed - to a point only, though.

I mean- how hard is it to come up with a 28,800 bph movement with a standard date window? I imagine the 6R15 would really compete with the 2824 accuracy-wise with a high(er) beat movement.

The SARW-line is close, but goodness gracious- I can't get over a date subdial.

So how's the lume?


----------



## theEntreriCode

Memento Vivere said:


> Right on the money.
> 
> If you have an issue with Seiko selling a $1,000+ watch with a 6r15, you must have really despised Tudor before they developed their in house.
> 
> Just making a point, this isn't directed at anyone specific. I've just seen a lot of criticism towards Seiko lately regarding the use of a 6r15 in a $1,000 + watch (Transocean, for starters), and in light of what the Swiss have been doing since forever with the 2824 I see it as something of a hypocrisy.


It's not a question of 6R15 at $1000+ price points being too expensive it's at the price points of the individual pieces. I really want the tonneau but at 1400 I'm going to think more than twice. At this price it may make more sense to keep adding to the coffers for a Grand Seiko instead. At 1000, I'd probably buy it. Also, don't you feel the 21,600 beat rate is rather slow these days? I shelled out twice that amount for an 8R48, which is a modified 6R15 with a chrono module, so I'm not biased. Just don't see myself spending more on mid range Seikos unless I get an updated beat rate. Having said that, I might indulge in one of the Power Reserves Presages.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying

haha there used to be a time when the Shogun was the one getting criticized for being close to a $1000 watch with a 6r15...well $900...
but still...i got one 

as with the example of tudors, one shouldnt look at the movement itself but rather the piece as a whole.
enamel dial? titanium? sapphire? yada yada yada.

heck there are even 6-figure watches using eta2824 out there.


----------



## valuewatchguy

I think the comparison with the 2824 in the tudor is a valid one. But it would be unfair to not mention how much tudor tweaked and modified that 2824 for their purposes. This wasnt a bone stock 2824 by any means. 

But still $3000 for the Pelagos when the Steinhart OT500 could be had with the 2892 for $550? Therein lies the shogun problem...
.people are more likely to compare to the Steinhart at less $ but higher spec than the Pelagos at more $. Those who want a pelagos are not having these discussions.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack

theEntreriCode said:


> Also, don't you feel the 21,600 beat rate is rather slow these days? I shelled out twice that amount for an 8R48, which is a modified 6R15 with a chrono module, so I'm not biased.


Not at all. I prefer the higher power reserve more than a higher beat rate. If beat rate mattered that much to me, then I would only buy Bulova Precisionist/Accutron II/UHF watches, which offer that and a smoother sweep second hand and higher accuracy (because its quartz).

Everyone is entitled to their choices. The reality is that the average person buying a watch cares not one wit about 21,600 versus 28,800. Even among collectors, the only folks who care are those who focus more on movement than the cohesive whole of the watch.


----------



## yonsson

Hi beat doesn't necessarily mean a better movement and better accuracy, don't forget Patek uses mainly low beat movements...


----------



## Sevenmack

yonsson said:


> Hi beat doesn't necessarily mean a better movement and better accuracy, don't forget Patek uses mainly low beat movements...


Exactly. The Zenith El Primero movement is an amazing hi-beat movement that is handicapped by its lack of hacking. Yet people spend thousands for it because it is a hi-beat movement and the one of the first automatic chronograph movements on the market. If anything, the higher you go up the food chain, the less likely that the movements will be better than a 6R15.


----------



## mleok

Memento Vivere said:


> Right on the money.
> 
> If you have an issue with Seiko selling a $1,000+ watch with a 6r15, you must have really despised Tudor before they developed their in house.
> 
> Just making a point, this isn't directed at anyone specific. I've just seen a lot of criticism towards Seiko lately regarding the use of a 6r15 in a $1,000 + watch (Transocean, for starters), and in light of what the Swiss have been doing since forever with the 2824 I see it as something of a hypocrisy.


I don't think that's necessarily a fair statement, since the 2824-2 is available in four grades, and the top and chronometer grade 2824-2s perform very well and very consistently out of the box.

The finishing, balance wheel, and shock absorbers are different between the standard/elabore vs. top/chronometer grades, the accuracy and positional variance tolerances are also different, as is the number of positions the movement is adjusted to.

If the 6R15 was offered in different grades, with tighter adjustment tolerances, then there might be a better case to be made in defense of its use in more expensive watches.


----------



## theEntreriCode

Sevenmack said:


> Not at all. I prefer the higher power reserve more than a higher beat rate. If beat rate mattered that much to me, then I would only buy Bulova Precisionist/Accutron II/UHF watches, which offer that and a smoother sweep second hand and higher accuracy (because its quartz).
> 
> Everyone is entitled to their choices. The reality is that the average person buying a watch cares not one wit about 21,600 versus 28,800. Even among collectors, the only folks who care are those who focus more on movement than the cohesive whole of the watch.


A higher power reserve of 50 hours from a 21,600 BPH movement is quite ludicrous, if it were 70 hours then it might be interesting . 50 is what most expect from 28,800 today. Believe me I appreciate higher power reserves as well as smooth sweeping second hands and both are and should be possible.

The essence of what I have said in my last post is very simply this :

1) The movement should be more refined at 1400 USD

2) At 1000 USD the watch is worth it

Hence the 400 USD premium for what I'd like, and frankly seiko should be giving it to us.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Licu

theEntreriCode said:


> A higher power reserve of 50 hours from a 21,600 BPH movement is quite ludicrous, if it were 70 hours then it might be interesting . 50 is what most expect from 28,800


All my 6r15 PR are above 65h. Also they tend to keep good time even when wound down. But indeed they should keep it inside 400 - 600 USD watches, considering the competition. With 350 I've purchased the 62mas homage from MWW with this movement inside, saphire and, knowing Doug, much better finish than any Seiko at this price point.


----------



## adi4

Licu said:


> All my 6r15 PR are above 65h. Also they tend to keep good time even when wound down. But indeed they should keep it inside 400 - 600 USD watches, considering the competition. With 350 I've purchased the 62mas homage from MWW with this movement inside, saphire and, knowing Doug, much better finish than any Seiko at this price point.


I think it's been discussed before, but it's pretty unreasonable to compare Seiko to a company like MWW. Disregarding the case finishing, movement, and material cost of each individual watch, there is so much more going on in the background at Seiko that MWW doesn't even have to think about to the same scale like design, advertising, support, retail, etc. It's all well and good that you think MWW can make a great watch for $350, but there would be no watch to pay homage to if Seiko didn't pay those other pesky bills.

Regarding the movement itself, from what I read the MWW uses the NE15 movement which is equivalent to the 6R15. Are you saying that MWW takes that movement and makes modifications to components and the finish? I highly doubt that they change anything about it after they open up the package of movements from Seiko-Epson beyond just popping it into the watches and possibly regulating them. I don't know first hand, but I also doubt their case fit and finish is better than Seiko's at this price point.

It's ok to like that watch and think it's a great bang for your buck, but I think it's a bit unfair to say Seiko should also be pricing all their 6R15 watches at that price point. Especially when you compare it to a watch that uses a Seiko designed and built movement that the micro-brand wouldn't even have if Seiko didn't put some money into its development.


----------



## theEntreriCode

Guys no one's saying that all 6R15 run watches should be similarly priced, what we are saying is that some of them are priced higher than they ought to be......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Licu

adi4 said:


> I think it's been discussed before, but it's pretty unreasonable to compare Seiko to a company like MWW. Disregarding the case finishing, movement, and material cost of each individual watch, there is so much more going on in the background at Seiko that MWW doesn't even have to think about to the same scale like design, advertising, support, retail, etc. It's all well and good that you think MWW can make a great watch for $350, but there would be no watch to pay homage to if Seiko didn't pay those other pesky bills.


Yes, I see your point, but I also suspect that Seiko benefit from the economy of scale and from experience to cut costs. They produce so many watches that their margin of profit per unit can be lower. But they do have to pay for retail and advertising.



adi4 said:


> Regarding the movement itself, from what I read the MWW uses the NE15 movement which is equivalent to the 6R15. Are you saying that MWW takes that movement and makes modifications to components and the finish? I highly doubt that they change anything about it after they open up the package of movements from Seiko-Epson beyond just popping it into the watches and possibly regulating them. I don't know first hand, but I also doubt their case fit and finish is better than Seiko's at this price point.


NE15 from what I know is exactly 6R15. But I suspect Seiko is selling those with a profit so for MWW the movement should cost more than for Seiko. Anyway, movement is not the whole story indeed.



adi4 said:


> It's ok to like that watch and think it's a great bang for your buck, but I think it's a bit unfair to say Seiko should also be pricing all their 6R15 watches at that price point. Especially when you compare it to a watch that uses a Seiko designed and built movement that the micro-brand wouldn't even have if Seiko didn't put some money into its development.


I am a Seiko fanboy but lately, they are increasing the prices unjustifiably. They keep pouring "limited editions" only changing the colors (see turtles) while the QC is poorer than before. I am still buying their watches (have over 50 Seikos) but they are pushing it lately, at least for me. It seems that they are using their name to charge more for watches that you can get with less money from microbrands. Very uncharacteristically of them.


----------



## riposte

I feel Seiko is purposely teasing us with 62MAS picture
EDIT: Now I want rob Seiko collections from its museum. That 62MAS looks mint


----------



## valuewatchguy

riposte said:


> I feel Seiko is purposely teasing us with 62MAS picture
> View attachment 10969418


With Basel 2017 coming up and to build excitement on their reissue.......yeah that sounds about right.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy

Someone out there who got the MWW 62MAS will A-B the MWW and 6R powered reissue. I'd be shocked if the MWW lost in any aspect, except in the case that someone loves the 44mm case and resulting skew of the dial. Is the mantra at Seiko and all these other watchmakers "Gotta be 44mm or GTFO!"? I'm most disappointed that the 6R version looks nothing like the 62MAS. Also- most 44mm cases are too much for me. So it's a real bummer. 

Hey - Seiko can do anything they want, but I don't think the 6R is on par with a well regulated 2824 (the slow date change is enough to make me want to barf at the idea of spending a g note on it). 


So how's the lume?


----------



## valuewatchguy

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Someone out there who got the MWW 62MAS will A-B the MWW and 6R powered reissue. I'd be shocked if the MWW lost in any aspect, except in the case that someone loves the 44mm case and resulting skew of the dial. Is the mantra at Seiko and all these other watchmakers "Gotta be 44mm or GTFO!"? I'm most disappointed that the 6R version looks nothing like the 62MAS. Also- most 44mm cases are too much for me. So it's a real bummer.
> 
> Hey - Seiko can do anything they want, but I don't think the 6R is on par with a well regulated 2824 (the slow date change is enough to make me want to barf at the idea of spending a g note on it).
> 
> So how's the lume?


I've been lucky enough to handle the Prototype MWW 62MAS. It was never designed to be a one-to-one homage. It is much more of a modern reinterpretation of the original. But still kept enough of the original elements to pay tribute to that design.

Disregarding the size issue , making a direct comparison to seiko's 43 millimeter version is inevitable but not practical.

And for what it's worth the ne 15 in the Prototype from mww, has been running at +1 seconds per day when worn daily.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack

theEntreriCode said:


> Guys no one's saying that all 6R15 run watches should be similarly priced, what we are saying is that some of them are priced higher than they ought to be......


For you, they are priced higher than they ought to be. But that can be said even about top-grade 2824-2s and El Primeros. The reality is that a lot of collectors have been spoiled by a couple of years of lower prices on watches Seiko has produced (thanks to the stronger dollar), and are now gaining the benefits of overproduction by Swiss watchmakers (including Swatch) that has led to a glut of otherwise $1,000-to-$4,000 watches into the sub-$1,000 price point. Collectors are now getting spoiled by grey market prices that may not necessarily last long (depending on how Swatch manages its inventory and overproduction problems).

It isn't that the 6R15 isn't a fine movement anymore. It was what it always was. It is just that Seiko got smart about its pricing, while Swiss watchmakers (namely Swatch) haven't dealt with their issues. While collectors are entitled to sniff at paying higher prices for 6R15-based watches, they need to also have some perspective instead of declaring that anything not to your liking is "overpriced". Besides, given that all of these watches do what a $5 Paw Patrol-banded digital or a smartphone can do (and often with not nearly as much accuracy as either), all traditional watches can be considered "overpriced".


----------



## Chronopolis

Sevenmack said:


> The reality is that a lot of collectors have been spoiled by a couple of years of lower prices on watches Seiko has produced ...
> 
> It isn't that the 6R15 isn't a fine movement anymore. It was what it always was. *It is just that Seiko got smart about its pricing,* while Swiss watchmakers (namely Swatch) haven't dealt with their issues. *While collectors are entitled to sniff at paying higher prices for 6R15-based watches, they need to also have some perspective instead of declaring that anything not to your liking is "overpriced"*. Besides, ... all traditional watches can be considered "overpriced".


While I like, and have enjoyed, lower prices on Seiko, I cannot fault them for "getting smart" about their pricing, given how many of their products are not MECHANICALLY inferior to the common Swiss brands costing anywhere from 2X to 5X more. The "attractiveness" is a subjective thing, so I won't touch that.

So it seems to me, there is a psychological dimension to people's unwilling to accept higher pricing from Seiko, as if people in the West see that as Seiko getting "uppity."

And yet, the same mentality thinks nothing of the European legacy brands adding $500 - 1,000 to the price tag of every watch every other year.

A lot to analyze, and expanded upon, if one was so inclined, but... I will leave it at that.

PS: I recall someone admitting on another thread to how "weird" (of himself) it was that he thought nothing of a brand like Magrette (New Zealand) using an Italian name for one of their models, and yet found it irksome and cheesy when this same practice was done by Asian watch manufacturers, like Tisell. Well, there you go.


----------



## Sevenmack

Chronopolis said:


> While I like, and have enjoyed, lower prices on Seiko, I cannot fault them for "getting smart" about their pricing, given how many of their products are not MECHANICALLY inferior to the common Swiss brands costing anywhere from 2X to 5X more. The "attractiveness" is a subjective thing, so I won't touch that.
> 
> So it seems to me, there is a psychological dimension to people's unwilling to accept higher pricing from Seiko, as if people in the West see that as Seiko getting "uppity."
> 
> And yet, the same mentality thinks nothing of the European legacy brands adding $500 - 1,000 to the price tag of every watch every other year.
> 
> A lot to analyze, and expanded upon, if one was so inclined, but... I will leave it at that.
> 
> PS: I recall someone admitting on another thread to how "weird" (of himself) it was that he thought nothing of a brand like Magrette (New Zealand) using an Italian name for one of their models, and yet found it irksome and cheesy when this same practice was done by Asian watch manufacturers, like Tisell. Well, there you go.


Certainly some of this has to do with Americans and others getting annoyed that the Japanese affordable watchmaker is making its watches less-affordable (and therefore getting into all of the issues of tribalism involved with that). I even agree with you on the whole Magrette versus Tisell matter; seriously, there is no reason why should Asian watchmakers should be held to higher standards than microbrands and the Swiss. At the same time, Seiko made a mistake two years ago of not "harmonizing" prices across the board; it allowed too many folks to buy its 6R15-based watches too cheap for too long. When Seiko finally corrected that error, collectors got angry because they got used to prices that were never realistic in the first place.

This is where the Swiss at times gets it right. Just this week, Swatch announced that it would increase prices on goods it sells in Britain by five percent in order to stop buyers from continental European nations from engaging in the arbitrage of buying from Britain at lower prices. Swatch has plenty of issues to deal with (including a rise in finished goods inventory from 37 percent to 48 percent of total inventories over the past five years). But Swatch's move is sensible from the business perspective, even if customers benefiting from the lower prices disagree. It's not as if Swatch hasn't helped out many a collector over the past two years by creating the conditions for watches other priced within the $1,000-to-$4,000 (Hamilton and Certina in particular) to be sold at sub-$1,000 prices.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Blah blah blah... I generally find Seikos with the 6R movements more aesthetically appealing than most watches housing an ETA 2824. As a free-thinking consumer, I can assign my own value to aesthetics and my own taste and preferences regardless of the movement so movement snobs can go kick rocks.


----------



## Millbarge

This is a real important discussion...
so important that i suggest it gets taken to a thread of its own.

So anybody hear about any new Seikos?


----------



## Benjamin Chin

Saw the Seiko Prospex PADI Special Edition Solar Diver SNE435P1. Bought only 2 of them in Feb '17.


----------



## Cobia

riposte said:


> I feel Seiko is purposely teasing us with 62MAS picture
> EDIT: Now I want rob Seiko collections from its museum. That 62MAS looks mint
> View attachment 10969418


Is it just me or does the crown on this watch top right look bent? Maybe its not screwed all the way in but it doesnt look square to the case at all.


----------



## nepatriot

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Someone out there who got the MWW 62MAS will A-B the MWW and 6R powered reissue. I'd be shocked if the MWW lost in any aspect, except in the case that someone loves the 44mm case and resulting skew of the dial. Is the mantra at Seiko and all these other watchmakers "Gotta be 44mm or GTFO!"? I'm most disappointed that the 6R version looks nothing like the 62MAS. Also- most 44mm cases are too much for me. So it's a real bummer.
> 
> Hey - Seiko can do anything they want, but I don't think the 6R is on par with a well regulated 2824 (the slow date change is enough to make me want to barf at the idea of spending a g note on it).
> 
> So how's the lume?


I've got a regulated Turtle that keeps time about the same as my Damasko: +/- a few seconds/day. That's impressive. I had a Dagaz Typhoon II that was just a tad outside that. The Dagaz is said to be regulated (not a claim he makes). Damasko regulates their 2824's. Outside of that, I've owned a dozen or so other Seiko's, including a MM300, and a half dozen or so 2824's.

With a couple of exceptions (defective 2824's), all were within the specs for the movement. In other words, the 2824's were more accurate because their +/- specs are tighter. However, even a 2824 standard grade is regulated to some degree, while Seiko's are not.

My observations, FWIT, is:

- Either can be regulated to about the same performance
- Aesthetically, if you prefer a smoother sweep, or instant day\date change, go with the ETA's
- If you're not as active as needed to keep a mechanical's power reserve at a decent level, and you are into accuracy, a Seiko can be hand wound
- If you just like to hand wind regularly, a Seiko movement is a safer bet than an ETA; ETA 2824's are said to be not as robust in that regard


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy

nepatriot said:


> I've got a regulated Turtle that keeps time about the same as my Damasko: +/- a few seconds/day. That's impressive. I had a Dagaz Typhoon II that was just a tad outside that. The Dagaz is said to be regulated (not a claim he makes). Damasko regulates their 2824's. Outside of that, I've owned a dozen or so other Seiko's, including a MM300, and a half dozen or so 2824's.
> 
> With a couple of exceptions (defective 2824's), all were within the specs for the movement. In other words, the 2824's were more accurate because their +/- specs are tighter. However, even a 2824 standard grade is regulated to some degree, while Seiko's are not.
> 
> My observations, FWIT, is:
> 
> - Either can be regulated to about the same performance
> - Aesthetically, if you prefer a smoother sweep, or instant day\date change, go with the ETA's
> - If you're not as active as needed to keep a mechanical's power reserve at a decent level, and you are into accuracy, a Seiko can be hand wound
> - If you just like to hand wind regularly, a Seiko movement is a safer bet than an ETA; ETA 2824's are said to be not as robust in that regard


You know a lot for a 5X Super Bowl champ.


----------



## nepatriot

Chronopolis said:


> While I like, and have enjoyed, lower prices on Seiko, I cannot fault them for "getting smart" about their pricing, given how many of their products are not MECHANICALLY inferior to the common Swiss brands costing anywhere from 2X to 5X more. The "attractiveness" is a subjective thing, so I won't touch that.
> 
> So it seems to me, there is a psychological dimension to people's unwilling to accept higher pricing from Seiko, as if people in the West see that as Seiko getting "uppity."
> 
> And yet, the same mentality thinks nothing of the European legacy brands adding $500 - 1,000 to the price tag of every watch every other year.
> 
> A lot to analyze, and expanded upon, if one was so inclined, but... I will leave it at that.
> 
> PS: I recall someone admitting on another thread to how "weird" (of himself) it was that he thought nothing of a brand like Magrette (New Zealand) using an Italian name for one of their models, and yet found it irksome and cheesy when this same practice was done by Asian watch manufacturers, like Tisell. Well, there you go.


Once upon a time, in the USA, there were 3 mass merchant chains. One was the leader, and dominated the others. As the others grew in size, they were taking business from the leader. In taking action, the leader chose to largely ignore one of the competitors, because they were marketing to the same demographic, and the leader believed that had that "in the bag", and therefor could easily maintain their core customer. So they focused on the other competitor, who was growing, they determined, to a large degree by attracting a slightly more upscale demographic. The leader was more concerned about not losing what they had of that demographic (they spend more $$$'s per trip and annually) and, by seeing the success that competitor was having with upscale consumers, wanted more of that. THAT was the answer.

So, Kmart largely ignored Walmart and went after Target by changing their marketing and brand assortment. We all know what happened. Kmart lost focus on who brought them to the dance. Walmart never forgot, and stayed on message and on track, becoming even more responsive to the needs of their (and Kmart's) core demographic. Target did the same, doing what they did best, and grew their share of upscale consumers within the mass merchant channel. By the time Kmart realized what was happening, and tried to go back to their roots, it was too late. Their core consumer had shifted to Walmart, and the upscale consumer was never a viable target for the Kmart brand.

Like the Japanese car companies, and VW with Audi, Seiko has an upscale line: Grand Seiko. Similarly, they have several grades within their core base Seiko franchise: entry level, mid price, and premium (but below their upscale brand).

Maintaining that is a delicate balance of price, value, and shifting consumer and economic trends.

Personally, IMHO, Seiko is blurring the positioning of their sub brands a bit. Seiko seems to be throwing a lot of things at the wall right now, just to see what sticks.

The "good better best" is no longer so apparent to consumers. But the increase in prices is catching attention. What's missing is the "why?" part. Why am I paying so much more for this one, which has the same specs as that less expensive one?

They might want to consider re-establishing their sub-brands. Each should have a easy recognized price range, and crystal clear features & benefits unique to each sub-brand. All the lines within each brand should have its unique movement. Something like 4 series for $300 - $450 list price, 6 series for $550 - $750, 8 series for >$1,000. Diashield only on 8 series watches. Sapphire on top range 6 and all 8 series. Ti only on some 8 series. All 6 series divers and sports watches (for gods sakes, bring back the REAL SARB line please!) are 200M; 8 series are 300M; 4 series are 150M.

Seiko seems to be a little more like Kmart was years ago.


----------



## Seppia

nepatriot said:


> Once upon a time, in the USA, there were 3 mass merchant chains. One was the leader, and dominated the others. As the others grew in size, they were taking business from the leader. In taking action, the leader chose to largely ignore one of the competitors, because they were marketing to the same demographic, and the leader believed that had that "in the bag", and therefor could easily maintain their core customer. So they focused on the other competitor, who was growing, they determined, to a large degree by attracting a slightly more upscale demographic. The leader was more concerned about not losing what they had of that demographic (they spend more $$$'s per trip and annually) and, by seeing the success that competitor was having with upscale consumers, wanted more of that. THAT was the answer.
> 
> So, Kmart largely ignored Walmart and went after Target by changing their marketing and brand assortment. We all know what happened. Kmart lost focus on who brought them to the dance. Walmart never forgot, and stayed on message and on track, becoming even more responsive to the needs of their (and Kmart's) core demographic. Target did the same, doing what they did best, and grew their share of upscale consumers within the mass merchant channel. By the time Kmart realized what was happening, and tried to go back to their roots, it was too late. Their core consumer had shifted to Walmart, and the upscale consumer was never a viable target for the Kmart brand.
> 
> Like the Japanese car companies, and VW with Audi, Seiko has an upscale line: Grand Seiko. Similarly, they have several grades within their core base Seiko franchise: entry level, mid price, and premium (but below their upscale brand).
> 
> Maintaining that is a delicate balance of price, value, and shifting consumer and economic trends.
> 
> Personally, IMHO, Seiko is blurring the positioning of their sub brands a bit. Seiko seems to be throwing a lot of things at the wall right now, just to see what sticks.
> 
> The "good better best" is no longer so apparent to consumers. But the increase in prices is catching attention. What's missing is the "why?" part. Why am I paying so much more for this one, which has the same specs as that less expensive one?
> 
> They might want to consider re-establishing their sub-brands. Each should have a easy recognized price range, and crystal clear features & benefits unique to each sub-brand. All the lines within each brand should have its unique movement. Something like 4 series for $300 - $450 list price, 6 series for $550 - $750, 8 series for >$1,000. Diashield only on 8 series watches. Sapphire on top range 6 and all 8 series. Ti only on some 8 series. All 6 series divers and sports watches (for gods sakes, bring back the REAL SARB line please!) are 200M; 8 series are 300M; 4 series are 150M.
> 
> Seiko seems to be a little more like Kmart was years ago.


So true
Also, it's unclear to me why seiko doesn't come out with a moderately sized sub with conservative aesthetics.
The smallest they have is the SKX and it's been a smash hit for ages.
But no, they need another 45mm multi colored monstrosity


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy

Seppia said:


> So true
> Also, it's unclear to me why seiko doesn't come out with a moderately sized sub with conservative aesthetics.
> The smallest they have is the SKX and it's been a smash hit for ages.
> But no, they need another 45mm multi colored monstrosity


This. So much this. I was STOKED about the 62MAS until I saw it's either $3,500 or 44mm


----------



## AirWatch

.


----------



## yonsson

Nepatriot has a point. SEIKO is now establishing GS, Prospex and Presage world wide. Sticking a X on the dial doesn't necessarily make a watch Prospex and there are still a wide verity of quality within the Prospex line. The only rule nowadays is that Prospex means a solid bracelet but the new solar Prospex models doesn't have solid end links so the Prospex quality rule doesn't apply to those models. 

As as I see it there are only three things holding SEIKOs divers back. 
1: Clasp - Everyone has complained about the clasps forever, should be an easy fix. When it comes to GS Divers, GS are FAR behind Rolex, Breitling, IWC whoever, but the GS prices are still getting close to premium Swiss made divers, that is simply not OK. 

2: Sapphire crystal- only the seiko fans like and understand hardlex. 

3: Size - Everyone has been screaming for quality ~40mm divers forever. 

That is why the SBDX019 is the best divers watch released from SEIKO since the 70s. I'm getting one so I don't care that it's LE but I think it's a big mistake to make it an LE. It would have been the best selling mid range SEIKO diver for many years if it was priced as a SBDX017. The regular guy don't need 300m and he safe, the regular guy wants comfort.


----------



## Sevenmack

nepatriot said:


> Personally, IMHO, Seiko is blurring the positioning of their sub brands a bit. Seiko seems to be throwing a lot of things at the wall right now, just to see what sticks.
> 
> The "good better best" is no longer so apparent to consumers. But the increase in prices is catching attention. What's missing is the "why?" part. Why am I paying so much more for this one, which has the same specs as that less expensive one?


Depends on which consumers you are talking about. Value-driven collectors who are price-sensitive because they buy one or more watches a year (and in some cases, flip them in short order) are sensitive about pricing. After all, they can only buy so many watches. Because collectors spend so much time shopping for watches, they think they know pricing and demand watches to be less expensive. They also want less-expensive watches to offer more features without regard to how companies must provide said features and produce a profit. Basically, they are cheapskates.

Casual watch buyers? They only buy one watch every now and then -- and that watch may be the only one they own for years. They want a nice watch and will pay the money for it. They aren't paying much attention to pricing, other than what they see while shopping. They don't care about features other than does this watch work; if they want greater utility, they will buy a smartwatch or FitBit instead of another quartz or mechanical. By the way: They account for 99 percent of people buying watches in the market.

Most Seikos, even the collector darlings, are bought by casual watch buyers. What collectors think means little to Seiko's bottom line. Which is the smart thing. Because if watchmakers based their decisions on what collectors think, they would be out of business in short order. This is because collectors live in a bubble in which matters such as what is a "dress watch" and "is a watch jewelry" are important arguments, while everyone else lives in reality.


----------



## mleok

Sevenmack said:


> Depends on which consumers you are talking about. Value-driven collectors who are price-sensitive because they buy one or more watches a year (and in some cases, flip them in short order) are sensitive about pricing. After all, they can only buy so many watches. Because collectors spend so much time shopping for watches, they think they know pricing and demand watches to be less expensive. They also want less-expensive watches to offer more features without regard to how companies must provide said features and produce a profit. Basically, they are cheapskates.
> 
> Casual watch buyers? They only buy one watch every now and then -- and that watch may be the only one they own for years. They want a nice watch and will pay the money for it. They aren't paying much attention to pricing, other than what they see while shopping. They don't care about features other than does this watch work; if they want greater utility, they will buy a smartwatch or FitBit instead of another quartz or mechanical. By the way: They account for 99 percent of people buying watches in the market.
> 
> Most Seikos, even the collector darlings, are bought by casual watch buyers. What collectors think means little to Seiko's bottom line. Which is the smart thing. Because if watchmakers based their decisions on what collectors think, they would be out of business in short order. This is because collectors live in a bubble in which matters such as what is a "dress watch" and "is a watch jewelry" are important arguments, while everyone else lives in reality.


Do you honestly believe that limited edition Seikos that costs $3500, or Grand Seikos are primarily sold to casual watch buyers? Unless by collector darlings, you mean something like the SKX007.


----------



## Sevenmack

mleok said:


> Do you honestly believe that limited edition Seikos that costs $3500, or Grand Seikos are primarily sold to casual watch buyers?


Can you prove that they are not? Let's remember that most Seikos (as much as 90 percent of them) are sold in Japan. Which means that they aren't being sold to a lot of American-based collectors. Ultimately, the point is that at the end of the day, the collector base doesn't mean nearly as much to Seiko as we think. As collectors, we think way too highly of ourselves.



mleok said:


> Unless by collector darlings, you mean something like the SKX007.


The Seiko Cocktail Time is a collector darling, as is the enamel-dial Presage watches.


----------



## mleok

Sevenmack said:


> Ultimately, the point is that at the end of the day, the collector base doesn't mean nearly as much to Seiko as we think.


I think it is true that one doesn't become as big a company as Seiko selling watches at a modest price by concentrating primarily on collectors.

Having said that, I still doubt that the over $2000 Seikos are primarily sold to casual watch buyers.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Sevenmack said:


> The Seiko Cocktail Time is a collector darling, as is the enamel-dial Presage watches.


Well they were until they rolled out those bastard versions with Presage branding on the dial! Putting them into the international market devalues my JDM watches! I have given Seiko a lot of my business! I am so outraged that I will think twice before paying for a watch Seiko already sold to an AD who short-sold it to a gray market dealer so I could pay a 40% premium for perceived authentic Japanesiness! That'll show'em!



Sevenmack said:


> As collectors, we think way too highly of ourselves.


Oh.


----------



## Licu

Sevenmack said:


> Let's remember that most Seikos (as much as 90 percent of them) are sold in Japan.


I've read this several times lately on the forum and I genuinely wonder if you have some data to back this up? Are you referring to Seiko models in general or JDM?


----------



## maxxevv

Licu said:


> I've read this several times lately on the forum and I genuinely wonder if you have some data to back this up? Are you referring to Seiko models in general or JDM?


I'm quite sure that's a JDM reference.

There was an article about a factory visit a year or so ago. It was mentioned by the article writer that the single factory alone produces 1 million watch movements every month. Just look at how many is that a year !

And that's just 1 factory.

Seiko's factories in Malaysia and Singapore produces very similar outputs in total. They also have other factories in Japan and China.

Japan alone can't possible consume at least ~25-30million Seiko's every year can they ?!!


----------



## Roy Hobbs

Mmmm......25 million Seikos.........










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Licu

maxxevv said:


> I'm quite sure that's a JDM reference.
> ...


Yes, it makes sense. That's what I was thinking too knowing that they produce so many.

About JDM, probably they saw international collectors interested about these models so they are now pushing (some of) them internationally too.


----------



## timetellinnoob

Roy Hobbs said:


> Mmmm......25 million Seikos.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


that's gotta be some kind of fallacy, haha. too many to have to sift through to find something you like!!


----------



## yonsson

Licu said:


> I've read this several times lately on the forum and I genuinely wonder if you have some data to back this up? Are you referring to Seiko models in general or JDM?


"90% of all *Grand SEIKOs* are sold within Japan". 
//Baselworld 2016


----------



## Licu

Ok, thanks for the info!


----------



## Emm87

Is Seiko coming out with new Monsters anytime soon? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## riposte

SBGX125, 50 units, IKEDA X SEIKO. 350,000 JPY. Another boutique edition
EDIT: it's repost from 1 year ago...
...


----------



## ahonobaka

^Lovely.

I have to say, it's been pretty painful waiting for Basel...Anyone else been speaking to their AD's and getting hints of other releases we haven't yet seen leak aside from the "notables"? Trying to hold off on a new MM300 because of it, but figure I'm going to want the MM300 regardless...


----------



## lethaltoes

ahonobaka said:


> ^Lovely.
> 
> I have to say, it's been pretty painful waiting for Basel...Anyone else been speaking to their AD's and getting hints of other releases we haven't yet seen leak aside from the "notables"? Trying to hold off on a new MM300 because of it, but figure I'm going to want the MM300 regardless...


Well Grand Seiko is getting a bit of a reboot this upcoming Basel. Cheers!

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## ermporshe

Emm87 said:


> Is Seiko coming out with new Monsters anytime soon?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I also would like to know this, because this is going to influence the market .


----------



## Domo

lethaltoes said:


> Well Grand Seiko is getting a bit of a reboot this upcoming Basel. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


DO TELL :-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## mtb2104

lethaltoes said:


> Well Grand Seiko is getting a bit of a reboot this upcoming Basel. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


Please share if there is any GS no date diver coming up? reasonable size please...


----------



## lethaltoes

Domo said:


> DO TELL :-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


Literally something for everyone. The biggest change though (surprise! surprise! Seiko perhaps does listen to feedback from enthusiasts!) is that they've tidied up the dial.

As with Credor a while back, the new dials will no longer feature the Seiko emblem, just Grand Seiko.

Cheers!

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## lethaltoes

mtb2104 said:


> Please share if there is any GS no date diver coming up? reasonable size please...


They do have the quartz diver that fulfills this role already no?  Reasonable size? Will something slightly smaller than the sbex001 rated to 600m with the hi beat movement and a gorgeous dial qualify? Cheers!

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger

lethaltoes said:


> As with Credor a while back, the new dials will no longer feature the Seiko emblem, just Grand Seiko.
> 
> Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


This would be amazing if true!


----------



## riposte

lethaltoes said:


> Literally something for everyone. The biggest change though (surprise! surprise! Seiko perhaps does listen to feedback from enthusiasts!) is that they've tidied up the dial.
> 
> As with Credor a while back, the new dials will no longer feature the Seiko emblem, just Grand Seiko.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


Great news
Personally I'm okay with Seiko - Grand Seiko - GS combo. But this change will create more potential Grand Seiko owners
I hope Seiko will releasing more beautiful GS quartz, not only limited edition


----------



## valuewatchguy

lethaltoes said:


> Literally something for everyone. The biggest change though (surprise! surprise! Seiko perhaps does listen to feedback from enthusiasts!) is that they've tidied up the dial.
> 
> As with Credor a while back, the new dials will no longer feature the Seiko emblem, just Grand Seiko.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


I am hoping for an updated diver either and automatic or High beat. Preferably closer to a 40 millimeter size.

Not a limited edition and it definitely doesn't need to be more than 200 meters water resistant.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jasd

any new pictures pop up off the forthcoming Samurai models?


----------



## Cobia

lethaltoes said:


> Literally something for everyone. The biggest change though (surprise! surprise! Seiko perhaps does listen to feedback from enthusiasts!) is that they've tidied up the dial.
> 
> As with Credor a while back, the new dials will no longer feature the Seiko emblem, just Grand Seiko.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


Very smart move from Seiko, and good mail, thanks


----------



## lethaltoes

riposte said:


> Great news
> Personally I'm okay with Seiko - Grand Seiko - GS combo. But this change will create more potential Grand Seiko owners
> I hope Seiko will releasing more beautiful GS quartz, not only limited edition


Yep! Several of those with the 9f82 movement. Cheers!

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## lethaltoes

valuewatchguy said:


> I am hoping for an updated diver either and automatic or High beat. Preferably closer to a 40 millimeter size.
> 
> Not a limited edition and it definitely doesn't need to be more than 200 meters water resistant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


All I can say is that the official 62MAS reissue fulfills that part of the equation. The new Grand Seiko diver is certainly more shock and awe. And the priciest one yet.

Thankfully, for the traditionalist such as myself, Grand Seiko has prepared a wonderful offering available in various guises albeit (not too) limited numbers.

Cheers!

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## MID

lethaltoes said:


> As with Credor a while back, the new dials will no longer feature the Seiko emblem, just Grand Seiko.
> 
> Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


NOOOOOOOOO! I'll have to replace my entire collection!


----------



## mtb2104

lethaltoes said:


> They do have the quartz diver that fulfills this role already no?  Reasonable size? Will something slightly smaller than the sbex001 rated to 600m with the hi beat movement and a gorgeous dial qualify? Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


Yes they do and I am actually thinking about adding that next. 
Am waiting to see if they add a smaller offering since I am so spoilt by the "compact" dial of MM300

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Steppy

lethaltoes said:


> All I can say is that the official 62MAS reissue fulfills that part of the equation. The new Grand Seiko diver is certainly more shock and awe. And the priciest one yet.
> 
> Thankfully, for the traditionalist such as myself, Grand Seiko has prepared a wonderful offering available in various guises albeit (not too) limited numbers.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


Whats happening with the new Grand Seiko diver then?


----------



## ahonobaka

lethaltoes said:


> All I can say is that the official 62MAS reissue fulfills that part of the equation. The new Grand Seiko diver is certainly more shock and awe. And the priciest one yet.
> 
> Thankfully, for the traditionalist such as myself, Grand Seiko has prepared a wonderful offering available in various guises albeit (not too) limited numbers.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


I shouldn't have asked....Now the wait will be even more unbearable, but at least I'll know to prepare the funds and brace my wallet LOL

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Seppia

"Shock and awe", by recent seiko standards, could easily mean a 48mm x 19mm tall bright purple monstrosity


----------



## valuewatchguy

lethaltoes said:


> They do have the quartz diver that fulfills this role already no? Reasonable size? Will something slightly smaller than the sbex001 rated to 600m with the hi beat movement and a gorgeous dial qualify? Cheers!





Steppy said:


> Whats happening with the new Grand Seiko diver then?


See his comment above:

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

Seppia said:


> "Shock and awe", by recent seiko standards, could easily mean a 48mm x 19mm tall bright purple monstrosity


Do you know where I can pre-order??


----------



## Dunelm

I just had a quick poke around on www.seiko-watch.co.jp and found these new radio contol solars. SBTM239/40/43. List price ¥50K.
There's a lot I like about these - the case and the 38.4mm size, Sapphire with AR...but no support for European radio time signals 
Do seiko have movements that can use the DCF77 or MSF signals? MSF in the UK also transmits on 60KHz like JJY and WWVB but expect the encoding will be different.

Edit: To answer my own question, it looks like the 7B26 adds DCF77 support. These have the 7B24.


----------



## goyoneuff

Again... They need to put this module into a diver for God sakes !!! 


Dunelm said:


> I just had a quick poke around on www.seiko-watch.co.jp and found these new radio contol solars. SBTM239/40/43. List price ¥50K.
> There's a lot I like about these - the case and the 38.4mm size, Sapphire with AR...but no support for European radio time signals
> Do seiko have movements that can use the DCF77 or MSF signals? MSF in the UK also transmits on 60KHz like JJY and WWVB but expect the encoding will be different.
> 
> Edit: To answer my own question, it looks like the 7B26 adds DCF77 support. These have the 7B24.


----------



## brandon\

riposte said:


> IKEDA X SEIKO.


I read that as IKEA X SEIKO&#8230;

Anybody good with photoshop?


----------



## lethaltoes

Steppy said:


> Whats happening with the new Grand Seiko diver then?


It's scheduled for launch in July so I'm not sure if it will be announced at Baselworld. It's less extreme compared to the sbex but only just so. Specs wise it's a departure from the current "air divers" and very much more "prospex".

If you treat the sbex as a limited trial run for the Grand Seiko hi beat diver then perhaps in 2 years we may just get the smaller regular 8 beat diver off the 62MAS reissue?

Cheers!

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## lethaltoes

ahonobaka said:


> I shouldn't have asked....Now the wait will be even more unbearable, but at least I'll know to prepare the funds and brace my wallet LOL
> 
> Thanks for the tips!


 Brace your wallet you must! Both the manual wound and automatic variants are very well sized and very beautiful. Crucially and especially the automatic variant, these are slimmer than comparable models in the current range. Perhaps something to do with the new crystal fitted but nevertheless very desirable I think to many collectors.

The only problem I reckon is that Grand Seiko is no longer playing at the value end of the luxury watch pool. Prices have risen quite a bit I reckon from previous years.

Cheers!

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere

2017: The year I finally go broke.


----------



## MLJinAK

I really hope this GS hype is true. I was prepared to buy something last year, but it was disappointing as all get out with the giant ceramics. 
Anxiously awaiting to be impressed.


----------



## Domo

lethaltoes said:


> The only problem I reckon is that Grand Seiko is no longer playing at the value end of the luxury watch pool. Prices have risen quite a bit I reckon from previous years.


Prices for Seikos generally are getting a bit high....I used to be a "GS paygrade" Seiko collector - now I'm lucky to fit into "Presage paygrade" :-(


----------



## lethaltoes

Memento Vivere said:


> 2017: The year I finally go broke.


Yeah. Of the new models catalogued for men (excluding the 9f models), only 2 falls below the million yen mark!  And unfortunately the gorgeous new 44gs cased hi beats are NOT among those 2. Cheers!


Domo said:


> Prices for Seikos generally are getting a bit high....I used to be a "GS paygrade" Seiko collector - now I'm lucky to fit into "Presage paygrade" :-(


Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## lethaltoes

MLJinAK said:


> I really hope this GS hype is true. I was prepared to buy something last year, but it was disappointing as all get out with the giant ceramics.
> Anxiously awaiting to be impressed.


Lots of lovely choices this year and under 41mm. The grant ceramics from last year have actually benefitted greatly from subtle dial changes and to me at least, they look superb now, retaining much of the edgy character and technical look but far better balanced. Cheers!

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

MLJinAK said:


> I really hope this GS hype is true. I was prepared to buy something last year, but it was disappointing as all get out with the giant ceramics.
> Anxiously awaiting to be impressed.


The SBGJ021 was one of last year's top choice. Now waiting for a LE GS blue dial.


----------



## yonsson

Domo said:


> Prices for Seikos generally are getting a bit high....I used to be a "GS paygrade" Seiko collector - now I'm lucky to fit into "Presage paygrade" :-(


So GS are now over Rolex in price. I am a SEIKO fanatic but when a standard GS costs more than Rolex, JLC and close to AP, then it's getting ridiculous. Time to compete with the new 5 year warranty and +2/-2 spd Rolex standard if GS is priced over top Swiss made. And for +1 Mille y, they better fix the divers clasp.

When a GS diver is priced equally to a Blancpain Fifty Fathoms, then something is very wrong.


----------



## theEntreriCode

If Seiko don't offer good value for their Grand Seiko line then they're really screwing the pooch. Prices have become rather vulgar of late. They're supposed to be well priced for what they are regardless of competition or GS brand positioning. I may buy a JLC or Rolex the rate at which GS are going. Would I still want one? sure, but not at crazy prices.


----------



## ahonobaka

I feel everyone on the pricing...Sorry to say, but one of the greatest appeals for Seiko overall is "bang for buck", even at (and especially at) the Grand Seiko levels. Slight increases in luxury watch pricing is to be expected year over year (ex: $500USD give or take for Rolex lately?), but it's hard to say or argue if such a large jump in pricing is reflective of an increase in manufacturing costs and technology, or Seiko trying to up the brand panache since we don't exactly know what's yet coming. As a Seiko fanboy, however, I'll tend to give them the benefit of the doubt for now and hope for some worthy advances in the line; And if not, perhaps we all need to start sucking up to the fact that we've been gifted amazing quality to price for so long now, and eventually Seiko will need their dues...But what do I know! I'll be patient for a few more weeks. And if anyone else is less forgiving, at least consider resale values should remain slightly lower until the general public catches up to "expensive" Seiko's, so you could always benefit off a seller's loss. Given the backlash we're seeing from even us diehards, my guess is it'll be bound to continue.


----------



## lethaltoes

Oops! I should have added that only 2 mechanical models are SS variants while the other pieces are in precious metal or a combination of materials therefore the price discrepancy.

Notwithstanding, I really don't see how the jlc or Swiss equivalent should be necessarily the choice pick over the Grand Seiko even if prices were on par. I can always make an argument for the Rolex submariner over MOST sports watches but that's it really. As long as Grand Seiko maintains their quality finish, there will be room for them to stretch price wise.

Cheers!

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

Did we talk about this Credor already?
Seiko USA / Collections / Credor / Men / Watch Model / GCLP991

GCLP991
http://seikousa.com/images/watches/detail-large/GCLP991.jpg
https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/news/pressrelease/posts/499/20160216
https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/news/pressrelease/posts/499/a.jpg



> -Japanese lacquer dial
> -Mother-of pearl inlay
> -Theme of the watch is "Moonbow" - the impression of a rainbow given by moonlight at night. The Japanese lacquer dial features stars and a floating cloud pattern in mother-of pearl inlay, and indices in both mother-of pearl and handwritten platinum lacquer.


Ohhhh -- the mother-of-pearl inlay is like what I've seen on jewelry boxes from East Asia. I'd love to see one of these in person.


----------



## riposte

I hope Seiko still keeping the GS price same as before, especially GS quartz (because it's my long term)
---
Sometimes I miss 2-4-7 numbers layout applied on Credor. unbalanced on the dial, simple meanings, but because not usual so it's beautiful yet unique


----------



## yonsson

lethaltoes said:


> Oops! I should have added that only 2 mechanical models are SS variants while the other pieces are in precious metal or a combination of materials therefore the price discrepancy.
> 
> Notwithstanding, I really don't see how the jlc or Swiss equivalent should be necessarily the choice pick over the Grand Seiko even if prices were on par. I can always make an argument for the Rolex submariner over MOST sports watches but that's it really. As long as Grand Seiko maintains their quality finish, there will be room for them to stretch price wise.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


So you are saying:
GS Hi beat diver, 600m and almost the style of SBEX001? 
And a Japanese price of? 1 million yen?


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> So you are saying:
> GS Hi beat diver, 600m and almost as large as SBEX001?
> And a Japanese price of? 1 million yen?


$8750 USD .....yikes!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> $8750 USD .....yikes!


+ tax, so more like $10000 if that's what he means. And that, would frankly be ridiculous. As I said, I love GS but I wouldn't pay Blancpain/AP/JLC money for a GS diver. But hey, perhaps they put in a special regulated +2/-2 spd movement and completely remade the bracelet and clasp and added 5 years warranty.

Then, perhaps... no, not even then, $10000 for a GS diver would be insane. I'd rather keep my closely priced BP FF even if I've been waiting for a mechanical GS diver forever now.


----------



## matthew P

lets not get too far ahead of our selves here..... lots of speculation but remember, GS will always be available at some sort of discount and after the initial bum rush of purchases used prices will most likely still be very manageable.
If slightly rising prices mean more profitability and new models I will still be watching, even if I'm a little slower to purchase.
FWIW I'm still stoked on my Seiko/ Grand Seiko/ GS branded spring drive Diver and while I will undoubtably get caught up in the frenzy/ enthusiasm of the new branding there are some fantastic watches out there already.


----------



## huwp

matthew P said:


> lets not get too far ahead of our selves here..... lots of speculation but remember, GS will always be available at some sort of discount and after the initial bum rush of purchases used prices will most likely still be very manageable.
> If slightly rising prices mean more profitability and new models I will still be watching, even if I'm a little slower to purchase.
> FWIW I'm still stoked on my Seiko/ Grand Seiko/ GS branded spring drive Diver and while I will undoubtably get caught up in the frenzy/ enthusiasm of the new branding there are some fantastic watches out there already.


Didn't you get the memo? This is the "complain bitterly about everything Seiko does" thread, NOT the "be reasonable and positive about Seiko's ongoing experimentation and evolution" thread.


----------



## Seppia

I got my fabulous SBGX065 new for $1400 three years ago, straight from Japan. 
That is a watch I want to buy at a price I want to pay
Not some clownish gigantic diver like the sbex 
One can love Seiko (like I do) and still be critical of the new offerings, which have not been in line with my taste 9 times out of 10 lately.

Switched it to Shell cordovan


----------



## timetellinnoob

pics of this hi-beat diver or whatever has been spoken about, or it didn't happen.


----------



## yonsson

huwp said:


> Didn't you get the memo? This is the "complain bitterly about everything Seiko does" thread, NOT the "be reasonable and positive about Seiko's ongoing experimentation and evolution" thread.


Not true, I think the SBDX019 will be the best release from SEIKO since the 70s. I also like the 43mm Prospex version. I love most things from SEIKO and particularly GS, but at Blancpain or JLC price, I'll buy something else if GS doesn't start to offer +2/-2spd, 5 days power reserve and a 5 year warranty.


----------



## Sevenmack

huwp said:


> Didn't you get the memo? This is the "complain bitterly about everything Seiko does" thread, NOT the "be reasonable and positive about Seiko's ongoing experimentation and evolution" thread.


The complain and not have any perspective about the current state of the watch market thread. Complete with comparisons between Seiko offerings and those of brands who, if not for overproduction and too many brands chasing too few buyers, would otherwise be competing with Longines, TAG Heuer, and Rado in the $1,000-to-$4,000 segment.

This isn't to say that Seiko doesn't deserve criticism. It is to say that collectors forget that their concerns are not the driving force behind what watchmakers do, especially because they don't account for enough sales to matter.


----------



## lethaltoes

BarracksSi said:


> Did we talk about this Credor already?
> Seiko USA / Collections / Credor / Men / Watch Model / GCLP991
> 
> GCLP991
> http://seikousa.com/images/watches/detail-large/GCLP991.jpg
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/news/pressrelease/posts/499/20160216
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/news/pressrelease/posts/499/a.jpg
> 
> Ohhhh -- the mother-of-pearl inlay is like what I've seen on jewelry boxes from East Asia. I'd love to see one of these in person.


This one sold out in an instant although it's still on the Credor site. And yes it came with a very nice lacquered box with the shell inlay. Cheers!

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## lethaltoes

yonsson said:


> So you are saying:
> GS Hi beat diver, 600m and almost the style of SBEX001?
> And a Japanese price of? 1 million yen?


Not the style of the sbex001. Slightly smaller too (46.4mm across and 17mm tall), new dial, bracelet and anti magnetic but yes, 1 million yen.

I think it best to wait for actual pics before deciding on it's merit or lack thereof but there is a market for big "technical" divers. It just won't be for everyone. Cheers!

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## lethaltoes

yonsson said:


> + tax, so more like $10000 if that's what he means. And that, would frankly be ridiculous. As I said, I love GS but I wouldn't pay Blancpain/AP/JLC money for a GS diver. But hey, perhaps they put in a special regulated +2/-2 spd movement and completely remade the bracelet and clasp and added 5 years warranty.
> 
> Then, perhaps... no, not even then, $10000 for a GS diver would be insane. I'd rather keep my closely priced BP FF even if I've been waiting for a mechanical GS diver forever now.


Well I think you got it right that Grand Seiko is probably offering this new diver as a comparable to the blancpain/AP/Jlc range.

Let's see. For the money, you are getting twice the water resistance, a higher beat rate, anti magnetic case....

As for the +/-2s regulation conforming to the factory's model for expected daily wear, I honestly think that's very clever marketing. Not without merit and I'm certainly not saying the movements are poor, but that's not the same as having tightened up on positional variance and adjustment thereto. I've certainly not seen any data pertaining to vastly improved adjustment tolerance.

In any case, I just see an additional choice in the Grand Seiko. Very few companies with deep enough pockets, proven technological accomplishments and provenance to challenge the status quo and I'm glad Seiko has given it a shot at least. It's not going to be an easy sell but I'm quite certain Seiko knows that already.

Cheers!


yonsson said:


> Not true, I think the SBDX019 will be the best release from SEIKO since the 70s. I also like the 43mm Prospex version. I love most things from SEIKO and particularly GS, but at Blancpain or JLC price, I'll buy something else if GS doesn't start to offer +2/-2spd, 5 days power reserve and a 5 year warranty.


Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

lethaltoes said:


> Well I think you got it right that Grand Seiko is probably offering this new diver as a comparable to the blancpain/AP/Jlc range.


Well, good luck then. 600m wr amounts to nothing at that price range. 5 days power reserve, strict regulation and long warranty however, is actually worth something. For a luxury price, it won't be used as a sat-diver. Let's hope they at least remade the bracelet and clasp. I don't doubt it will be a fantastic watch, but let's be honest, GS isn't JLC/AP/BP.


----------



## T1meout

lethaltoes said:


> Yeah. Of the new models catalogued for men (excluding the 9f models), only 2 falls below the million yen mark!  And unfortunately the gorgeous new 44gs cased hi beats are NOT among those 2. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


I saw this trend coming from a mile away. Boy am I glad I managed to get my hands on a brand new 2013 released SBGW047 in December. I was certain they would release a hi-beat version this year at twice the price.


----------



## lethaltoes

T1meout said:


> I saw this trend coming from a mile away. Boy am I glad I managed to get my hands on a brand new 2013 released SBGW047 in December. I was certain they would release a hi-beat version this year at twice the price.


Just to clarify. Not the 37.9mm case ala the sbgw047 but the 40mm with the 9s85. And it looks absolutely fantastic! There will be a limited edition as well as a regular production model. Both are scheduled for April release. Hopefully more variants will be added in the future as this one's a real winner in my books.

Cheers!

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

lethaltoes said:


> Just to clarify. Not the 37.9mm case ala the sbgw047 but the 40mm with the 9s85. And it looks absolutely fantastic! There will be a limited edition as well as a regular production model. Both are scheduled for April release. Hopefully more variants will be added in the future as this one's a real winner in my books.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk











This in 40mm and a high beat movement sounds like the perfect everyday watch. The original was always too small for me. Are we talking 1 000000 yen and steel case? The new prices sound crazy, pretty steep price increases.


----------



## T1meout

The new 45GS hi-beat reeditions will most likely feature a date complication.


----------



## Toshk

^
Hope there is a black dial model as well.


----------



## Domo

lethaltoes said:


> Just to clarify. Not the 37.9mm case ala the sbgw047 but the 40mm with the 9s85. And it looks absolutely fantastic! There will be a limited edition as well as a regular production model. Both are scheduled for April release. Hopefully more variants will be added in the future as this one's a real winner in my books.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


Are we still talking 44GS case for the new 40mm models? Or something new?


----------



## lethaltoes

T1meout said:


> The new 45GS hi-beat reeditions will most likely feature a date complication.


Yikes! Not a 45GS reissue that's for sure. Was referring to the use of the modern 40mm 44gs style case with a different dial for this year's hi beat offerings. Cheers!


Toshk said:


> ^
> Hope there is a black dial model as well.





Domo said:


> Are we still talking 44GS case for the new 40mm models? Or something new?


Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## lethaltoes

yonsson said:


> This in 40mm and a high beat movement sounds like the perfect everyday watch. The original was always too small for me. Are we talking 1 000000 yen and steel case? The new prices sound crazy, pretty steep price increases.


Not that case and dial blown up to 40mm exactly but the modern 44gs style case with a new dial design. AND in two tone! Cheers!

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## lethaltoes

Domo said:


> Are we still talking 44GS case for the new 40mm models? Or something new?


Yes the 44GS style case for all the 40mm models including the hi beat and spring drive, excepting the quartz sbgv which are also 40mm but not in the 44GS style case. The highlight at Baselworld though will be a different case and in very wrist friendly proportions at 38mm for the sbgw and 40.5mm for the sbgr with a new variation of the 8 beat automatic movement 9s68. Cheers!

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13

lethaltoes said:


> Yikes! Not a 45GS reissue that's for sure. Was referring to the use of the modern 40mm 44gs style case with a different dial for this year's hi beat offerings. Cheers!


If I'm understanding this correctly, it will essentially be a SBGJ case with a SBGH movement? If true, that's something I'll be excited by, as I like the 44GS inspired case, but I'm not a fan of GMT in general


----------



## lethaltoes

aalin13 said:


> If I'm understanding this correctly, it will essentially be a SBGJ case with a SBGH movement? If true, that's something I'll be excited by, as I like the 44GS inspired case, but I'm not a fan of GMT in general


Yes that's right! Thinner at 12.5mm and new style indices. Cheers!

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout

lethaltoes said:


> Yikes! Not a 45GS reissue that's for sure. Was referring to the use of the modern 40mm 44gs style case with a different dial for this year's hi beat offerings. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


Amongst several designs, the 45GS actually also consisted of a 44GS case design but it featured a hi-beat movement, whereas the 44GS featured a regular manual wind movement.


----------



## lethaltoes

T1meout said:


> Amongst several designs, the 45GS actually also consisted of a 44GS case design but it featured a hi-beat movement, whereas the 44GS featured a regular manual wind movement.


Agreed but definitely no historical reissue of the 45GS this year. Cheers!

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

lethaltoes said:


> Yes the 44GS style case for all the 40mm models including the hi beat and spring drive, excepting the quartz sbgv which are also 40mm but not in the 44GS style case. The highlight at Baselworld though will be a different case and in very wrist friendly proportions at 38mm for the sbgw and 40.5mm for the sbgr with a new variation of the 8 beat automatic movement 9s68. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


9S68? I'm assuming an open heart? The base plate is already set up for it......Am I right? 



aalin13 said:


> If I'm understanding this correctly, it will essentially be a SBGJ case with a SBGH movement? If true, that's something I'll be excited by, as I like the 44GS inspired case, but I'm not a fan of GMT in general


This is already a thing - SBGH043/045 :-!

EDIT:



lethaltoes said:


> Yes that's right! Thinner at 12.5mm and new style indices. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


Never mind!!  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## aalin13

Domo said:


> 9S68? I'm assuming an open heart? The base plate is already set up for it......Am I right?
> This is already a thing - SBGH043/045 :-!


That is true, but I want a true black dial


----------



## lethaltoes

Domo said:


> 9S68? I'm assuming an open heart? The base plate is already set up for it......Am I right?
> 
> This is already a thing - SBGH043/045 :-!


Haha! No open heart mate! That's reserved for the Galante remember?  Yes similar to the sbgh043 with a different dial case height and in stunning two tone. You'll love it! Cheers!

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb

T1meout said:


> By now many know the cat is out of the bag and that Grand Seiko will be releasing a new dial at Basel a few weeks from now without the large Seiko appliqué at 12 o'clock. Perhaps future GS dials will look more similar to this one?


There was a thread on the GS forum regarding the rumoured removal of the Seiko logo from Grand Seiko's, but the thread got deleted. As for now it is just a rumour.


----------



## valuewatchguy

appleb said:


> There was a thread on the GS forum regarding the rumoured removal of the Seiko logo from Grand Seiko's, but the thread got deleted. As for now it is just a rumour.


Ha when threads get deleted for no apparent reason, that is usually very telling.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## riposte

T1meout said:


> By now many know the cat is out of the bag and that Grand Seiko will be releasing a new dial at Basel a few weeks from now without the large Seiko appliqué at 12 o'clock. Perhaps future GS dials will look more similar to this one?


I hope it's true. But IMO, that logo is not refined as standard Seiko logo, maybe they will find better font.


----------



## silverghost1907

Got it from Higuchi, shipped on Sunday, received on Wednesday.


----------



## valuewatchguy

silverghost1907 said:


> View attachment 11134634
> 
> Got it from Higuchi, shipped on Sunday, received on Wednesday.


Which model?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## silverghost1907

It is Grand Seiko SBGW035, Manual wind 72 hours power reserve.


valuewatchguy said:


> Which model?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80




----------



## joseph80

DP again


----------



## jriley1520

Looks great! I hope a standard edition is forthcoming in another year or two.


----------



## nupicasso

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 11141186
> 
> View attachment 11141194
> 
> View attachment 11141202


Looks gorgeous, but I'm not sure it's worth the presumed price tag. I preordered it, so we'll see what happens. Hopefully the price is less than expected.

...But it is gorgeous. That dial!
Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

nupicasso said:


> Looks gorgeous, but I'm not sure it's worth the presumed price tag. I preordered it, so we'll see what happens. Hopefully the price is less than expected.
> 
> ...But it is gorgeous. That dial!
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


My guess is 
SBDX019: Black dial, non LE. 
XXXXYYY: LE, sunburst.


----------



## hightimes

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 11141186
> 
> View attachment 11141194
> 
> View attachment 11141202


Official photos leaked?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwwppp

yonsson said:


> My guess is
> SBDX019: Black dial, non LE.
> XXXXYYY: LE, sunburst.


I thought SBDX019 is LE at 2000 pcs?


----------



## jswing

wwwppp said:


> I thought SBDX019 is LE at 2000 pcs?


It is, that's already been confirmed.


----------



## lethaltoes

hightimes said:


> Official photos leaked?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I highly doubt it. Cheers!

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

wwwppp said:


> I thought SBDX019 is LE at 2000 pcs?


I think there has been a mix up between the two models. Nobody thought there would be two models.


----------



## wwwppp

yonsson said:


> I think there has been a mix up between the two models. Nobody thought there would be two models.


I'm confused no, so SBDX019 with 8L mvmt is not LE @ 2000pcs...
there is another model with same specs but different dial that is LE?


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy

wwwppp said:


> I'm confused no, so SBDX019 with 8L mvmt is not LE @ 2000pcs...
> there is another model with same specs but different dial that is LE?


I thought this was how it was going: SBDX019 with 8L is LE

The "other" version is the 43mm abomination.

This is the first talk I've heard another 40mm non-LE model.

I'd be happy if they just tossed in a 6R15 and hardlex. But no- Seiko REFUSES to put out a 40mm diver.... (SBDX019 notwithstanding)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

wwwppp said:


> I'm confused no, so SBDX019 with 8L mvmt is not LE @ 2000pcs...
> there is another model with same specs but different dial that is LE?


If you follow the info chronologically, then you'll see the first info and the first very bad picture saying ~40mm, LE of 2000.

Then there is a good photo, clearly a black dial with the text ~40mm, 8L movement, SBDX019, historical collection.

So perhaps the first printed bad photo was of the LE sunburst model. 
I don't know for sure but to me it looks like two different dial versions, one black and one sunburst.

Sunburst is clearly LE of 2000.

Or there are two different dial LE versions as with the SBGV009 and SBGV011.


----------



## yonsson

[7/8発売]セイコー プロスペックス 時計 SEIKO 腕時計 PROSPEX メンズ腕時計 グレー SBDX019 :SBDX019:正規腕時計の専門店ウォッチラボ - 通販 - Yahoo!ショッピング


----------



## riposte

SBDC051 (black) SBDC053 (blue), 69,100 JPY
50 x 43 x 14mm
Too big for me (my dream diver watch is 40mm), but with my experience with MM300, I'm sure I still can wear it
The blue dial so gorgeous


----------



## Keirosen

I just did a short review of the new Blue Lagoon Samurai. Enjoy!


----------



## yonsson

riposte said:


> SBDC051 (black) SBDC053 (blue), 69,100 JPY
> 50 x 43 x 14mm
> Too big for me (my dream diver watch is 40mm), but with my experience with MM300, I'm sure I still can wear it
> The blue dial so


I like both of them! I don't get why people are complaining , I want one.


----------



## Memento Vivere

yonsson said:


> I like both of them! I don't get why people are complaining , I want one.


Honestly, they look MUCH better in that picture. Still not sold on the hands (i love those hands on the Tuna, but not on this style), but I may pick up the blue one.


----------



## Cosmodromedary

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 11141202


I love that they are reissuing some of their classics, and I like this watch in general, but that is one of the ugliest casebacks I have ever seen. That dolphin looks like it was drawn by a preschooler and the side view shows how tall that caseback is. It's as tall as the bezel on the front!

I hope it looks better on wrist!


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy

yonsson said:


> I like both of them! I don't get why people are complaining , I want one.


Because 50mm lug to lug is too big. I think these pics are better than the others floating around but I'm not sold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

If you take out the 62MAS thing and just take them as regular dive watches, I think they look fantastic. I'd take one over a Sumo. Not entirely sold on the hands but they seem to be what Seikos doing these days so I'll live with it....


----------



## jswing

Domo said:


> If you take out the 62MAS thing and just take them as regular dive watches, I think they look fantastic. I'd take one over a Sumo. Not entirely sold on the hands but they seem to be what Seikos doing these days so I'll live with it....


I agree, not bad if I don't think of it as a 6217 homage. You can always change the hands. Photoshop credit to Morethan1.


----------



## yankeexpress

yonsson said:


> I like both of them! I don't get why people are complaining , I want one.


Why? Take your pick....the price or the movement.

Seiko needs to either reduce the price or sell it with a better movement. There are dozens of competitors watches at that price with better movements (and FWIW many are also Swiss Made)


----------



## valuewatchguy

jswing said:


> I agree, not bad if I don't think of it as a 6217 homage. You can always change the hands. Photoshop credit to Morethan1.


Those hands look good. You could source the from the SBDC027 and have a 1/2 way decent watch. Cost of watch + $100 OEM SBDC027 hands + $50 mod work + shipping both ways..........starts to get expensive for that model. If the street price settle between sumo and shogun then i think it might be an option. Should wear similar to the shogun in size with a little more heft.

$550 street price? Maybe?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

riposte said:


> SBDC051 (black) SBDC053 (blue), 69,100 JPY
> 50 x 43 x 14mm
> Too big for me (my dream diver watch is 40mm), but with my experience with MM300, I'm sure I still can wear it
> The blue dial so gorgeous
> 
> View attachment 11148490
> View attachment 11148498


If these look this good in stock photos... they're going to look awesome in the flesh. 
The SBDC053 will be mine:-! Love the large crown on this series!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Cobia

Cosmodromedary said:


> I love that they are reissuing some of their classics, and I like this watch in general, but that is one of the ugliest casebacks I have ever seen. That dolphin looks like it was drawn by a preschooler and the side view shows how tall that caseback is. It's as tall as the bezel on the front!
> 
> I hope it looks better on wrist!


Agree mate, the caseback looks cheap and nasty, thats one thing Seiko have always struggles with, caseback designs, even their standard caseback wave design looks cheap and has no detail imo


----------



## appleb

yonsson said:


> I think there has been a mix up between the two models. Nobody thought there would be two models.


I don't think there are two models. The pictures posted by joseph80 are likely the actual SBDX019 itself. 40mm, 8L35 movement, limited edition of 2000.



joseph80 said:


> View attachment 11141186
> 
> View attachment 11141194
> 
> View attachment 11141202


And then there will be the regular issue SPB051 / SPB053 version, at 43mm with 6R15.


----------



## lethaltoes

yonsson said:


> If you follow the info chronologically, then you'll see the first info and the first very bad picture saying ~40mm, LE of 2000.
> 
> Then there is a good photo, clearly a black dial with the text ~40mm, 8L movement, SBDX019, historical collection.
> 
> So perhaps the first printed bad photo was of the LE sunburst model.
> I don't know for sure but to me it looks like two different dial versions, one black and one sunburst.
> 
> Sunburst is clearly LE of 2000.
> 
> Or there are two different dial LE versions as with the SBGV009 and SBGV011.


Be patient my friend. Lots of poor renders floating out there. There aren't any official photos given out to the Japanese dealers as yet and only a trade scan. From what I can see from very poor pics, the black sunburst you are referring to is actually present on the 051, which is sold in Japan with the bracelet and the blue sunburst is on rubber strap 053 model.

There is only one historical reissue and that is the sbdx019 limited to 500 units in Japan and the rest (1500 units) worldwide.

Cheers!

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

lethaltoes said:


> Be patient my friend. Lots of poor renders floating out there. There are any official photos given out to the Japanese dealers as yet and only a trade scan. From what I can see from very poor pics, the black sunburst you are referring to is actually present on the 051, which is sold in Japan with the bracelet and the blue sunburst is on rubber strap 053 model.
> 
> There is only one historical reissue and that is the sbdx019 limited to 500 units in Japan and the rest (1500 units) worldwide.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


OK, thanks! Now I can relax. 

Very confusing and strange to use two different references for the same model, I don't get why they have started doing that.


----------



## v1triol




----------



## Cobia

appleb said:


> There was a thread on the GS forum regarding the rumoured removal of the Seiko logo from Grand Seiko's, but the thread got deleted. As for now it is just a rumour.


Call in this man i say!!!, the peoples poet!


----------



## Cobia

appleb said:


> I don't think there are two models. The pictures posted by joseph80 are likely the actual SBDX019 itself. 40mm, 8L35 movement, limited edition of 2000.
> 
> And then there will be the regular issue SPB051 / SPB053 version, at 43mm with 6R15.
> 
> View attachment 11153274


I usually like these hands but the hour hand looks a bit big and clunky for this particular watch, especially the back or shaft of the arrow, its too thick imo, it loses the retro vibe.


----------



## Memento Vivere

Cobia said:


> I usually like these hands but the hour hand looks a bit big and clunky for this particular watch, especially the back or shaft of the arrow, its too thick imo, it loses the retro vibe.


That's precisely the problem here. The 62mas is such a classic and timeless design, they already significantly increased the size of the watch for this version of the re-issue. They've already used 62mas inspired hands in the LE Sumo from a couple years back, why they didn't use them in this is beyond me. Despite me actually liking the new arrow hands on the Tuna and other models, the arrow hour hand just doesn't go with the retro vibe of the watch, and at worst it kills the impact of having this amazing model brought back.

Still, I'm always willing to be open minded and I'm almost certainly going to grab the blue version (along with the SBDX019), and I'll reserve final judgment until I actually am holding the watch. Benefit of the doubt and all.


----------



## mi6_

riposte said:


> SBDC051 (black) SBDC053 (blue), 69,100 JPY
> 50 x 43 x 14mm
> Too big for me (my dream diver watch is 40mm), but with my experience with MM300, I'm sure I still can wear it
> The blue dial so gorgeous
> 
> View attachment 11148490
> View attachment 11148498


These look pretty good. I love the dial and handset. Not a fan of the lugs. I don't like the way the look especially with a bracelet.


----------



## twintop

riposte said:


> SBDC051 (black) SBDC053 (blue), 69,100 JPY
> 50 x 43 x 14mm
> Too big for me (my dream diver watch is 40mm), but with my experience with MM300, I'm sure I still can wear it
> The blue dial so gorgeous
> 
> View attachment 11148490
> View attachment 11148498


Okay, I want one. I'd prefer the blue on a bracelet, don't really care for rubber straps.


----------



## rahheya

Hi,

First post!

Just wondering if anyone knows whether Seiko will be bringing out a presage similar to their 60th anniversary urushi lacquered SRQ021?

I'm hoping for an outcome similar to the new SARK011 vs SRQ019.

Thanks


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

rahheya said:


> Hi,
> 
> First post!
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows whether Seiko will be bringing out a presage similar to their 60th anniversary urushi lacquered SRQ021?
> 
> I'm hoping for an outcome similar to the new SARK011 vs SRQ019.
> 
> Thanks


When Seiko expanded the Presage line outside of Japan, they included the enameled dial models. They might do the same with the Urushi dials as they were an analogous line to the enameled dials up to this point. With Baselworld 2017 in a few weeks, I would not be surprised if there was an announcement about that. However, the process of making the Urushi dials might be cost prohibitive at higher volumes.

That said, a refresh of the SARK automatic chronographs with the new Presage branding is also a possibility.

This is all speculative.


----------



## Alpinist

just as a curiosity, wouldnt you want a version of that divers chronograph with a 8R28 automatic movement ?


----------



## Cobia




----------



## yonsson

Cobia said:


> View attachment 11167666


?


----------



## mrwomble

Cobia said:


> View attachment 11167666


Need more details!


----------



## 6R15

mrwomble said:


> Need more details!


Looks like a modded SKX007. This thread is for new and upcoming Seikos, not what someone passive aggressively wishes Seiko would make


----------



## mrwomble

6R15 said:


> Looks like a modded SKX007. This thread is for new and upcoming Seikos, not what someone passive aggressively wishes Seiko would make


 got my hopes up there.


----------



## Cobia

mrwomble said:


> got my hopes up there.


Haha, got you!


----------



## appleb

Shopping in Japan is selling the Steve Jobs watches but at jacked up prices:


Seiko SCXP041 White Dial (LE 1982, 37.5mm) - $448.00
Seiko SCXP051 White Dial (LE 1982, 33mm) - $418.00
Seiko SCXP061 Black Dial (LE 300, 37.5mm) - $531.00
Seiko SCXP071 Black Dial (LE 300, 33mm) - $479.00


Pass for me... I'm not spending that much on a vanilla quartz three hander.


----------



## timetellinnoob

it's not like that watch is unobtainable... the watch can be found still, the hands and the bezel can be swapped, if that second hand was customized, that could be done... if anything someone should do that mod in the SRP Turtle case =)


----------



## GusDiver

Hello to all this is my new MM sla015 i bu new in germany i love this dial is agilloche radial...efect psicodelic with the ligth











































is very nice edition ¡¡¡


----------



## PoonFluff

The blue MM300 is hypnotic. Sigh. Itll probably cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## ThomasH

appleb said:


> Shopping in Japan is selling the Steve Jobs watches but at jacked up prices:
> 
> Seiko SCXP041 White Dial (LE 1982, 37.5mm) - $448.00
> Seiko SCXP051 White Dial (LE 1982, 33mm) - $418.00
> Seiko SCXP061 Black Dial (LE 300, 37.5mm) - $531.00
> Seiko SCXP071 Black Dial (LE 300, 33mm) - $479.00
> 
> Pass for me... I'm not spending that much on a vanilla quartz three hander.


I predict the price for these will be going down soon! Yahoo Japan is flooded with these for sale, and I don't see many bids, so I think they will come down a lot and soon.

- Thomas


----------



## farazium

*Seiko Presage SRPB07J1 (black), SRPB05J1 (Green), SRPB03J1 (Cream) are available at attractive price on Creation watches....Just picked SRPB07J1 for $209!..sorry can't share the link/pics...*


----------



## valuewatchguy

farazium said:


> *Seiko Presage SRPB07J1 (black), SRPB05J1 (Green), SRPB03J1 (Cream) are available at attractive price on Creation watches....Just picked SRPB07J1 for $209!..sorry can't share the link/pics...*


http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...srpb07-srpb07j1-srpb07j-mens-watch-10609.html










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## depwnz

valuewatchguy said:


> Seiko Presage Automatic Japan Made SRPB07 SRPB07J1 SRPB07J Men's Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


imo those SRPB are cheap SARG knock-off, they are not even jdm (hence the not-good-enough design often seen in international market models)


----------



## Cobia

Not a new seiko but cool enough to share, a limited edition lazer etched turtle crystal from crystaltimes.
Pic from their website


----------



## fagyalllo




----------



## Everdying

depwnz said:


> imo those SRPB are cheap SARG knock-off, they are not even jdm (hence the not-good-enough design often seen in international market models)


may not be JDM, but they still are 'made in japan'.
plus its apparently 'limited edition' as are all the other SRPB models so far in the 2 turtles and samurai.


----------



## allanzzz

Srpb is limited edition? It looks good to me, especially the date between 4 and 5 o'clock. 

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## fagyalllo




----------



## appleb

Everdying said:


> may not be JDM, but they still are 'made in japan'.
> plus its apparently 'limited edition' as are all the other SRPB models so far in the 2 turtles and samurai.


SRPB03/SRPB05/SRPB07 aren't listed as limited editions on the seiko canada site. Usually a limited edition would be labelled as such.


----------



## bmdaia

Lovely though!



Cobia said:


> Haha, got you!


----------



## bmdaia

Want!


----------



## joseph80




----------



## lxnastynotch93

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 11268666


Fire flames   

I need a price and I needed it yesterday.


----------



## johnl

fagyalllo said:


> View attachment 11232058


Well, look at you...


----------



## Emm87

Does anyone know if these are on preorder anywhere yet?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan1524

Those SRPBs look great, imo. Too bad they're not 38-39mm. 


Ryan


----------



## SDGenius

valuewatchguy said:


> Seiko Presage Automatic Japan Made SRPB07 SRPB07J1 SRPB07J Men's Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 11268666


That's hot👏👏👏

I can't wait to get one🍻


----------



## nupicasso

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 11268666


I love that they can't even align the indexes and chapter ring in their floor model. 😂😂😂

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80

More pics from diveintowatches.com


----------



## Everdying

appleb said:


> SRPB03/SRPB05/SRPB07 aren't listed as limited editions on the seiko canada site. Usually a limited edition would be labelled as such.


ya i just noticed.
they actually were listed as limited couple months ago.

u can still find instances of other sites saying they are limited, as they mostly copied seiko canada since they were the first to publish those models online.

another curious thing about those models, being 'made in japan', are that i cant seem to find any japanese online stores selling them.


----------



## joseph80

Brightened the pics up a little. Looks like a textured samurai dial. I was hoping the black 6r diver would have been sunburst like the blue


----------



## mtb2104

joseph80 said:


> More pics from diveintowatches.com
> View attachment 11269730


Oh the GS looks nice!


----------



## alexiscabel

Loving that blue-gray Sammie. Hope it comes out soon



joseph80 said:


> Brightened the pics up a little. Looks like a textured samurai dial. I was hoping the black 6r diver would have been sunburst like the blue
> View attachment 11269898
> 
> View attachment 11269906


----------



## Aliens Exist

Seiko Samurai Commercial.
Wow! Seiko officially used Samurai nick-name! Very smart turn.


----------



## Aliens Exist

Seiko Samurai Commercial.






Wow! Seiko officially used Samurai nick-name! Very smart turn.


----------



## kubelik

I am 100% going to buy the blue 62MAS re-release in the 42.6mm case... with bracelet, hope that combination is offered. These look amazing. Frankly, I like smaller watches (~40mm) but the proportions on the "Faithful" version of the re-release make it look oddly skinny and long. I think all my other Seiko divers are going to be gathering dust for a long, long time.


----------



## joseph80

That sunburst blue is very nice. It also has a curved sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating!!


----------



## AnR_classyStore

Thats it...with this re issue, everyone will have this reissue, this going to be like sumo...everyone almost have or had it haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

A certified "Sumo Killer" in my book (and I wear mine every day as a beater!)...Someone better coin a nickname fast!


----------



## paper cup

Aliens Exist said:


> Seiko Samurai Commercial.
> Wow! Seiko officially used Samurai nick-name! Very smart turn.


Yep, glad they are making use of the nickname. The commercial is a little over the top for me, but I promise not to watch it ever again.  
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 59yukon01

That Samurai commercial was freaking stupid, and I can only imagine how much Seiko paid the marketing idiots who produced it. Simple watch shots is all that's needed.


----------



## joseph80




----------



## William Ayin

huge at 46.9mm x 17mm


----------



## appleb

Just as a heads up... it is now official that Grand Seiko's will be losing the 'Seiko' branding on the dial. Previously the dials would have "Seiko" on top and "Grand Seiko" on the bottom of the dial. Now it will simply be Grand Seiko on the top.

Existing models with the old dial layout will be phased out end of this month and replaced with new model numbers with the new dial. Even the famous SBGA011 Snowflake will be replaced as SBGA211.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/new...dial-now-features-gs-primary-log-4163762.html


----------



## Dunelm

ahonobaka said:


> ...Someone better coin a nickname fast!


The XMAS?


----------



## Dunelm

59yukon01 said:


> That Samurai commercial was freaking stupid, and I can only imagine how much Seiko paid the marketing idiots who produced it. Simple watch shots is all that's needed.


They should have had the samurai guy water-skiing...and jumping a shark.


----------



## 59yukon01

Dunelm said:


> They should have had the samurai guy water-skiing...and jumping a shark.


That's still reality show YouTube BS imo. Just the facts is all that's needed.


----------



## Chronopolis

59yukon01 said:


> That Samurai commercial was freaking stupid, and I can only imagine how much Seiko paid the marketing idiots who produced it. Simple watch shots is all that's needed.


I'm telling ya, there is something wrong, and I mean WRONG, in the head with them people at Seiko.
They seem to have NO sense of aesthetics, or style.

It's a miracle (and I am grateful for it) that they manage to produce watches to the degree of competence that they do for the price point that they sell them for.


----------



## paper cup

Chronopolis said:


> I'm telling ya, there is something wrong, and I mean WRONG, in the head with them people at Seiko.
> They seem to have NO sense of aesthetics, or style.
> 
> It's a miracle (and I am grateful for it) that they manage to produce watches to the degree of competence that they do for the price point that they sell them for.


Thinking more about this, it seems odd that they would take a fan-given nickname based solely on physical appearances then remove that physical attribute while at the same time using the nickname in a heritage/tone/inspiration vibe that never existed in the first place.

Still, I do like the watch.


----------



## Memento Vivere

appleb said:


> Just as a heads up... it is now official that Grand Seiko's will be losing the 'Seiko' branding on the dial. Previously the dials would have "Seiko" on top and "Grand Seiko" on the bottom of the dial. Now it will simply be Grand Seiko on the top.
> 
> Existing models with the old dial layout will be phased out end of this month and replaced with new model numbers with the new dial. Even the famous SBGA011 Snowflake will be replaced as SBGA211.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/new...dial-now-features-gs-primary-log-4163762.html


I know everyone probably loves this, but I'm utterly opposed to it. I already don't like it on the new Hi Beat divers, it's like some character was lost. Grand Seiko is still Seiko, and I'm proud to have the regular branding "Seiko" proudly stated on the dial of Grand Seiko.

And I'm going to eat my words; the 6r15 62mas is gorgeous.

The Samurai is awesome, now do a Titanium LE at least please!

The HiBeat GS diver is too big dammit, and I don't like the branding change one bit.


----------



## JoeOBrien

I don't really have a problem with the re-branding, but I think the positioning of the GS/Grand Seiko is too high on the dial. I also can't help but think that it should have been Grand Seiko at the top and GS at the bottom of the dial. Proportionally, the text on the hi-beat GMTs looks pretty good, but I think they chose the wrong font for the technical text (hi-beat 36000, GMT etc).

Although I didn't really expect anything, I'm disappointed there were no new movements announced for any of the lines (9S68 doesn't really count since it's basically a 9S65 with a bigger date, that somehow manages to be thicker). In my wildest dreams, the large case of the hi-beat diver would have been a good home for a new twin-barrel movement with longer PR. I thought at the very least that the 9S68 would be a new, slimmer movement.


----------



## mi6_

Aliens Exist said:


> Seiko Samurai Commercial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Seiko officially used Samurai nick-name! Very smart turn.


I actually don't mind it. It's kind of over the top silly but I think that's part of Japanese culture. Just look at their game shows (Wipeout) and Anime.


----------



## appleb

59yukon01 said:


> That Samurai commercial was freaking stupid, and I can only imagine how much Seiko paid the marketing idiots who produced it. Simple watch shots is all that's needed.


Or just let watchtanaka make a youtube video for it.


----------



## timetellinnoob

mi6_ said:


> I actually don't mind it. It's kind of over the top silly but I think that's part of Japanese culture. Just look at their game shows (Wipeout) and Anime.


yea, i thought it was a little goofy and unusual, but not 'what kind of CRACK were the SEIKO execs SMOKING??' that was the impression i got from the earlier comments but it wasn't that bad, lol.


----------



## GregoryD

I'm surprised Seiko hasn't used this opportunity to introduce at least one titanium Samurai. It just ain't right without titanium.

I'm also starting to lose hope of ever seeing a reasonably-priced, reasonably-sized GS diver.


----------



## adi4

GregoryD said:


> I'm surprised Seiko hasn't used this opportunity to introduce at least one titanium Samurai. It just ain't right without titanium.
> 
> I'm also starting to lose hope of ever seeing a reasonably-priced, reasonably-sized GS diver.


Who knows regarding GS, they seem to be really pushing their whole line up-market. I'm sure if it doesn't get much traction there, they'll bring the prices back down.

I'm sure they'll introduce a titanium Samurai sometime soon, maybe a 4R sibling to go along with the Shogun?


----------



## paper cup

GregoryD said:


> I'm surprised Seiko hasn't used this opportunity to introduce at least one titanium Samurai. It just ain't right without titanium.
> 
> I'm also starting to lose hope of ever seeing a reasonably-priced, reasonably-sized GS diver.


Titanium. Yes, please.


----------



## paper cup

timetellinnoob said:


> yea, i thought it was a little goofy and unusual, but not 'what kind of CRACK were the SEIKO execs SMOKING??' that was the impression i got from the earlier comments but it wasn't that bad, lol.


Lol. Yes. That's exactly what we were all saying. 😉


----------



## SD350

Well I was thinking about picking up a blue lagoon samurai... but now that I've seen that Navy/Grey version... I may just have to rethink that. Probably can get an even better price than the LE too. 

I love the new Prospex reissues of the 62mas also... any idea when those will be available? (not the LE version)


----------



## riposte

Everyone should check grand-seiko.jp or .com (global), they're updating the website, even now they give information about every movements
But, you can't find this グランドセイコー、未来へ紡ぐ10の物語。 | Grand Seiko on global version

I found good picture for my smartphone wallpaper  (from GS website > design)








----------------------------------------------------------

GBBY999, 9,500,000 JPY,x40mmx47mmx10.3mm Platinum 950 case (and clasp too), 12-3-6-9 diamond markers, 8 units (JDM)
















GBBD961, 4,400,000 JPY, 18K white gold case, 38mmx44mmx7,3mm
















----------
IMO, this Astron is ugly. New movements with big date but still bigger compared to Citizen
SBXB143 (Novak Djokovic edition)








SBXB137, 139, 141




















Seiko Astron x HondaJet, SBXB133




















SBDX123, 125, 126, 127, 129, 131






































If you want the most craziest product you ever seen...
SBXB134, 4,000,000 JPY! Because it's rose gold! and it's limited for 20 units! You should check the site, really "special" site...  Seiko Astron Executive Line ??5??????18K???????
I'm sure Seiko telling the price properly on the website. WTF Seiko with that price. It's not Credor....


----------



## booest

the Credors are really master pieces


----------



## twintop

Really liking the modern re-interpretation 62MAS models, the SPB051/53, but the pricing is on the high side.
As I read on Hodinkee, pricing will be around €1100 for the SPB051, black dial on SS bracelet. I would have thought pricing to be around Sumo level or a little higher.
Well, with the Zaratsu blade polish ,sapphire crystal and scratch protection coating this makes sense I guess.
I'll hold out for a while and see where the prices land after some time. I'm guessing we'll be able to pick these up at around €800 this time next year.


----------



## valuewatchguy

twintop said:


> with the Zaratsu blade polish ,sapphire crystal and scratch protection coating .


All 3 of those features confirmed? Where is the polishing at?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin

Skip to 7:42 for seiko


----------



## Memento Vivere

My initial impression of the 6r15 62mas was not really favorable, and I really can't believe how much it's grown on me. It looks to be Transocean level in fit and finish (that watch is a beast), and for some reason the hands have grown on me on that dial. 

I'll almost certainly look to get one.


----------



## twintop

valuewatchguy said:


> All 3 of those features confirmed? Where is the polishing at?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It says so on the Seiko Prospex website..... First Diver's Re-creation | Sea | Prospex | Seiko Watch Corporation
Scroll down to see the introduction to the SPB051/53, it says there that there is a Zaratsu polished line along the case. It also has a super hard coating to protect the case from scratches and from what I've read in the specifications for the SPB051 on the Prospex site it has a curved sapphire crystal.

It sure is an interesting new proposition from Seiko. I can see myself getting one off these once they become available.


----------



## William Ayin

audio is useless but at least you can gauge the gargantuan size of the hi-beat divers.


----------



## valuewatchguy

William Ayin said:


> audio is useless but at least you can gauge the gargantuan size of the hi-beat divers.


Here is a screen capture next to the current divers










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing

valuewatchguy said:


> Here is a screen capture next to the current divers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Whoa, that's a monster!


----------



## jswing

Memento Vivere said:


> My initial impression of the 6r15 62mas was not really favorable, and I really can't believe how much it's grown on me. It looks to be Transocean level in fit and finish (that watch is a beast), and for some reason the hands have grown on me on that dial.
> 
> I'll almost certainly look to get one.


I have to agree. I didn't like them at all at first, but they have really grown on me. Not so much as a 62mas homage, but as a stand alone watch I like it a lot. I like the specs too, it's nice to see them put a sapphire crystal on a mid range diver.


----------



## adi4

If the pricing on the 6RMAS come down to Shogun levels, that would certainly make a very difficult decision between the two. Especially if the bracelet is better than the Shogun one.


----------



## BDC

Not bad at all......!!!!

seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: SEIKO Pross pecks diver scuba DIVER Scuba history Cal collection 1st divers hommage model modern design self-winding watch rolling by hand men watch diver's watch blue SBDC053 belonging to

seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: SEIKO Pross pecks diver scuba DIVER Scuba history Cal collection 1st divers hommage model modern design self-winding watch rolling by hand men watch diver's watch black SBDC051 belonging to


----------



## georgefl74

valuewatchguy said:


> Here is a screen capture next to the current divers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Whoa, beyond awesome. Starting saving up for a used one.


----------



## Memento Vivere

I can be an obnoxious fanboy of this brand, no doubt. I defend a lot of things people commonly criticize. But seriously, Seiko needs to stop making gigantic divers alone. I'm glad they exist for the people that enjoy or tolerate huge watches, but it shouldn't be the only thing they offer at the high end of their lineup. The SBGA029 I have is already on the large side for a dress diver (with the Zaratsu polishing, I just can't call it a tool watch) and is bigger and more ungainly than I'd really prefer, although the watch itself is simply stunning in the metal (so much so, I don't think I could ever give it up - maybe one day I'll flip for the 031 to save on weight, but I could never outright get rid of it).

I did just pre-order the 8l35 62mas, because quite honestly there's no telling when Seiko will ever release a high spec diver at 40-42mm and I'm sick of waiting. It's now or never for me, and truth be told I'm extremely excited for this watch. I think it will ultimately be worth the money once it's seen in the flesh, and if not due to the nature of its release and heritage, I'm sure I'd be able to flip it without loss or issue. So that's a win/win for me.

Getting back to this new hi-beat GS; come on man. That's just ridiculously large, not SBEX "out of orbit, off the rails, totally nuts" large, but so big as to be something I'd never consider buying. Stick that awesome movement inside a 43mm x 14mm (max, ideally smaller) case with at least 300m depth rating and then I'll be truly impressed.


----------



## timetellinnoob

BDC said:


> Not bad at all......!!!!
> 
> seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: SEIKO Pross pecks diver scuba DIVER Scuba history Cal collection 1st divers hommage model modern design self-winding watch rolling by hand men watch diver's watch blue SBDC053 belonging to
> 
> seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: SEIKO Pross pecks diver scuba DIVER Scuba history Cal collection 1st divers hommage model modern design self-winding watch rolling by hand men watch diver's watch black SBDC051 belonging to


gotta get that PROSS PECKS yo!


----------



## DeVillean

No New Tunas At Basel? Maybe Next Year?


----------



## joseph80

Some IG pics. That blue looks amazing! Not sure about the painted hands though. They should have left them steel. MM300 hands will look great. Bezels are perfect.


----------



## cyphion

The new GS Divers are comically gigantic. That's just too much of a watch for most people. Not sure what the fascination is with going so big, when everything else is getting smaller. However, I will be buying one of the new Prospex divers, and doing a hand swap. Can't get behind the gigantic arrow. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok

cyphion said:


> The new GS Divers are comically gigantic. That's just too much of a watch for most people. Not sure what the fascination is with going so big, when everything else is getting smaller. However, I will be buying one of the new Prospex divers, and doing a hand swap. Can't get behind the gigantic arrow.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I agree, the Prospex divers look good, and with a simple hand swap, they'll be a much more affordable alternative to the 62MAS reissue.

I'm not willing to pay such a substantial premium for the 8L35 movement just because it is an unadjusted and unfinished 9S55, given that finishing and adjusting is exactly what makes the movement an exceptional one.


----------



## cyphion

I have a 8L35 in my MM300. It's a nice movement, relatively accurate, has taken me chipping away at a stone fireplace, and kept on keeping on. However, the power reserve isn't anything to write home about, and at $4k for the 62MAS it's just out of the league. Plus they are already all sold. Curious as to what they will settle on the second hand market though. 

And at $14k for the new GS Divers and 46.9mm no thank you. For that price you are in used Patek Aquanaut or Blancpain Fifty Fathoms territory, and 2K more than the new SeaDweller. Just doesn't make sense, and this is coming from someone that owns the current GS Diver. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb

cyphion said:


> I have a 8L35 in my MM300. It's a nice movement, relatively accurate, has taken me chipping away at a stone fireplace, and kept on keeping on. However, the power reserve isn't anything to write home about, and at $4k for the 62MAS it's just out of the league. Plus they are already all sold. Curious as to what they will settle on the second hand market though.


Not sure if they are all sold out. I know several with preorders on this forum had cancelled after hearing the $4100 price tag announced at Baselworld. I think it was premature though, because I think the correct msrp is actually $3400? I'm not even sure.


----------



## BDC

$3400, & still available....

Rakuten Global Market: sbdx019 - Men's Watches - Watches - Lowest price


----------



## ahonobaka

cyphion said:


> And at $14k for the new GS Divers and 46.9mm no thank you.


They're $9600 and $9800 respectively for the Black and LE, which once you figure in a good AD discount or importing from Japan, still relatively up there in price but nothing as serious as $14k!


----------



## cyphion

https://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2017/RLS1703-04/index.html

At current exchange rates that's $13,077. So definitely up there. Obviously not factoring discount, that's still a $10k watch, which is double the outgoing one.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cyphion

ahonobaka said:


> They're $9600 and $9800 respectively for the Black and LE, which once you figure in a good AD discount or importing from Japan, still relatively up there in price but nothing as serious as $14k!


I see Timeless has them for the prices you said. However, that is still very much up there.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

cyphion said:


> https://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2017/RLS1703-04/index.html
> 
> At current exchange rates that's $13,077. So definitely up there. Obviously not factoring discount, that's still a $10k watch, which is double the outgoing one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


There's no "outgoing" watch. The older GS diver had a 200m rating and not hibeat. Only high beat diver was a SBEX you can pick them up from Japan at around 4k right now and they are ginormous. The new watch retails for 9600 in a dealership and should be selling used for about 6k come three years from now.

No one is forcing anyone to buy anything but guys, seriously, this is the brand that marketed the Tuna when a Sub was 37mm wide. So the hibeats are too large? Deal with it. As for the 019 the specs are not there for what's on the table, sorry. Your money is better spent elsewhere. If they pull a MM300 (SBDX003/SBDX001) I may be tempted to buy one but quite frankly my Shogun is a better looking watch for a fraction of the price and the engine upgrade alone isn't reason enough to upgrade. I don't think the 019 will hold value well, heck I don't think it will sell all that fast as was hyped.


----------



## Steppy

mleok said:


> I agree, the Prospex divers look good, and with a simple hand swap, they'll be a much more affordable alternative to the 62MAS reissue.
> 
> I'm not willing to pay such a substantial premium for the 8L35 movement just because it is an unadjusted and unfinished 9S55, given that finishing and adjusting is exactly what makes the movement an exceptional one.


Its been confirmed in the Grand Seiko forum that the 8L35 in the 62MAS will be finished and adjusted


----------



## nupicasso

georgefl74 said:


> There's no "outgoing" watch. The older GS diver had a 200m rating and not hibeat. Only high beat diver was a SBEX you can pick them up from Japan at around 4k right now and they are ginormous. The new watch retails for 9600 in a dealership and should be selling used for about 6k come three years from now.
> 
> No one is forcing anyone to buy anything but guys, seriously, this is the brand that marketed the Tuna when a Sub was 37mm wide. So the hibeats are too large? Deal with it. As for the 019 the specs are not there for what's on the table, sorry. Your money is better spent elsewhere. If they pull a MM300 (SBDX003/SBDX001) I may be tempted to buy one but quite frankly my Shogun is a better looking watch for a fraction of the price and the engine upgrade alone isn't reason enough to upgrade. I don't think the 019 will hold value well, heck I don't think it will sell all that fast as was hyped.


Who confirmed adjustment? I believe it'll be regulated. Nowhere in the presentation did they say it was getting the full Grand Seiko treatment.

I think it'll be regulated just like the MM300


Steppy said:


> Its been confirmed in the Grand Seiko forum that the 8L35 in the 62MAS will be finished and adjusted


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

Steppy said:


> Its been confirmed in the Grand Seiko forum that the 8L35 in the 62MAS will be finished and adjusted


AFAIK there are no 'finished' 8L35s around other than the standard Tokyo stripes on the 8L35B (the -A variant had no decoration whatsoever). That would be interesting although I wouldn't be surprised if they just mean that those stripes are "decoration" enough. Unless they put out a C version?


----------



## yonsson




----------



## X2-Elijah

Has Seiko announced the pricing for the new Samurai models in us/euro-markets?


----------



## yonsson

More pics from SEIKO here:
http://klocksnack.se/threads/molle-yonsson-baselworld-2017.70222/page-29

And on instagram: #molleyonssonbasel17

live with SEIKO now, will post pics of the new Prospex soon.


----------



## yonsson

X2-Elijah said:


> Has Seiko announced the pricing for the new Samurai models in us/euro-markets?


About €500 with bracelet, €450 without.


----------



## X2-Elijah

yonsson said:


> About €500 with bracelet, €450 without.


Interesting - nominally same as the blue-lagoon edition (even though the Turtle BL version was about twice as expensive as regular turtles)...

Tack!


----------



## Verdict

Some new Seiko Premiers...


----------



## yonsson




----------



## yonsson




----------



## yonsson




----------



## yonsson




----------



## joseph80

The anti-reflective coating looks like it's doing a great job. Is it blue tinted or clear?


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

yonsson said:


>


Awesome pics!!

Can you tell what the bezel insert material is?


----------



## JRMARTINS

yonsson said:


>


Looks great!! These have grown on me, do you have any pics of the bracelet from the clasp side?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere

Officially stoked. Great pics!


----------



## yonsson

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Awesome pics!!
> 
> Can you tell what the bezel insert material is?


Some sort of glass overlay.


----------



## yonsson

Dials have SEIKO printed on the Prospex models, no applied logos. Very surprising and I hope it's because they are prototypes , because if not, then I'll never buy a new Prospex ever again. Total fail.


----------



## il Pirati

yonsson said:


> Dials have SEIKO printed on the Prospex models, no applied logos. Very surprising and I hope it's because they are prototypes , because if not, then I'll never buy a new Prospex ever again. Total fail.


What is the issue? I'm reading the above to mean you are disappointed that PROSPEX models do not have applied logos. Is that what you meant?
The MM300, king of the PROSPEX, has a printed logo.


----------



## mleok

nupicasso said:


> Who confirmed adjustment? I believe it'll be regulated. Nowhere in the presentation did they say it was getting the full Grand Seiko treatment.
> 
> I think it'll be regulated just like the MM300


If the 8L35 got the full treatment, it would be a 9S55. There is definitely a difference between regulation and adjustment.


----------



## yonsson

il Pirati said:


> What is the issue? I'm reading the above to mean you are disappointed that PROSPEX models do not have applied logos. Is that what you meant?
> The MM300, king of the PROSPEX, has a printed logo.


Talking about the SLA017. The 6217 has applied logo.


----------



## Seppia

My pics are awful but I'll post anyway, maybe they are of some interest.










To say that this diver is clownish is a huge understatement. 
I'm not sure who this watch is meant to be worn by. 
Gojira? 
Sumo wrestlers?



















This one is stunning, but still too big. This should be a 36-37mm at most dress watch (in my opinion). 
I do not like the logo honestly.

The best watch GS had on their stand was one of the sales guys' watch, that I managed to try on.

Looks incredibly better live than in pics.


----------



## georgefl74

Obviously not a clownish watch next to a Sub. A manly watch.


----------



## georgefl74

I think the watch takes design cues from the Sumo and the Shogun somehow while uping the ante tenfold quality wise.

Case shape reminds me of the Sumo with the bezel sinking between the lugs and overall length somewhat shorter than expected while hugging the wrist. The angles of the case and the bezel design speak Shogun.


----------



## Steppy

georgefl74 said:


> I think the watch takes design cues from the Sumo and the Shogun somehow while uping the ante tenfold quality wise.
> 
> Case shape reminds me of the Sumo with the bezel sinking between the lugs and overall length somewhat shorter than expected while hugging the wrist. The angles of the case and the bezel design speak Shogun.


I just don't get it myself. GS has the ability to create a watch which would if designed properly would blow the Rolex Sub out of the water.

They have the movement, the quality, eye for details - yet they release oversized dive watches, i just don't get it


----------



## Toshk

Steppy said:


> I just don't get it myself. GS has the ability to create a watch which would if designed properly would blow the Rolex Sub out of the water.
> 
> They have the movement, the quality, eye for details - yet they release oversized dive watches, i just don't get it


So well said mate!


----------



## Sevenmack

Seppia said:


> This one is stunning, but still too big. This should be a 36-37mm at most dress watch (in my opinion).
> I do not like the logo honestly.


The diameter is perfectly fine in my opinion. Certainly some collectors fertilize the sub-38mm watches of the past. But the rest of us prefer 40mm or larger and that's fine. To each their own.

The logo? It has been around for years in one form or another. Works for me.


----------



## Memento Vivere

Steppy said:


> I just don't get it myself. GS has the ability to create a watch which would if designed properly would blow the Rolex Sub out of the water.
> 
> They have the movement, the quality, eye for details - yet they release oversized dive watches, i just don't get it


I....I.... I have to agree with you, man.

I'd flip 5 of my watches and blow 10k on this 36k bph GS diver if it were reasonably sized. It would be my grail of grails and I'd purchase one with my wallet open and a smile on my face.

Instead they make it, as it was aptly put above, for the wrist of Godzilla.

(That's why I'm buying the SLA017/SBDX019. Who knows when I'll ever get my 40-42mm GS mechanical diver)


----------



## hantms

georgefl74 said:


> Obviously not a clownish watch next to a Sub. A manly watch.


Let's meet half-way: it's not clownish, but still.. that Rolex looks SO much better.

Have they been hiring designers at G-Shock?


----------



## uplockjock

yonsson said:


> http://klocksnack.se/attachments/img_3261
> This looks like an Orient USA ripoff/clone


----------



## georgefl74

hantms said:


> Let's meet half-way: it's not clownish, but still.. that Rolex looks SO much better.
> 
> Have they been hiring designers at G-Shock?


Guys if you are so desperate for a Rolex at affordable pricing get a Steinhart or a Gineault. If you like the Rolex and can afford it then get the Rolex. It's a terrific watch. This is not a European design company, like it or not.


----------



## georgefl74

Buzz on a JDM reissue


----------



## booest

so the Seiko GS watches will be all limited editions once the Full GS branding kicks in?


----------



## valuewatchguy

booest said:


> so the Seiko GS watches will be all limited editions once the Full GS branding kicks in?


Kinda what it looks like. But maybe that works in japan.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb

georgefl74 said:


> Buzz on a JDM reissue


That single lug looks so weird. I wonder how it is attached?


----------



## valuewatchguy

georgefl74 said:


> Buzz on a JDM reissue


Well that is interesting enough for me to want to check out but the bezel design and the 8 o'clock crown actually looked more like a citizen inspiration to me than Seiko.

Too bad it's not a quartz powered watch. Hopefully it's not as big as so many of the other 4r36 powered watches.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

valuewatchguy said:


> Well that is interesting enough for me to want to check out but the bezel design and the 8 o'clock crown actually looked more like a citizen inspiration to me than Seiko.
> 
> Too bad it's not a quartz powered watch. Hopefully it's not as big as so many of the other 4r36 powered watches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It's strange how they didn't reissue it with the 7C43 as was the case with the original.

The resin band and shroud were a very bad choice back then, they tended to break or melt away. But it could be fitted with any other strap, although I think it was only 18mm wide at the lugs


----------



## brandon\

georgefl74 said:


> Buzz on a JDM reissue


Now I get why some people don't like Seiko.

(I would love to see those colors/dials in a Turtle or SKX, though.)


----------



## brandon\

booest said:


> so the Seiko GS watches will be all limited editions once the Full GS branding kicks in?


Limited to what they can sell, maybe&#8230;


----------



## Rocat

All I see when I look at the Grand Seiko logo is....



















It's the same font.


----------



## mtb2104

georgefl74 said:


> Buzz on a JDM reissue


Seiko Frogman！ me like!


----------



## booest

some how their GS Chronograph, just not as refined.... layout is clutered


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Rocat said:


> All I see when I look at the Grand Seiko logo is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same font.


Well that could explain why I want the Grand Seiko so bad. Also, I can see sounds and hear colors, man.


----------



## georgefl74

mtb2104 said:


> Seiko Frogman！ me like!


It's awesome, I became aware of the original a couple of months ago when a beat up example came up for sale.

A friend noticed that there's no mention of an automatic movement on the dial so I guess it's more likely that it will run on the legendary 7C43. Take my money now!


----------



## yonsson

A few more from Basel:









SBGW253: 38mm SS case, manual movement. LE Heritage model to celebrate the first model from 1960.









SBGW252, 38mm 18kt gold.

















SBGC219


----------



## yonsson

SBGC223

























SBP051: Black
SBP053: Blue
42,6mm, 6R15, sapphire crystal


----------



## yonsson

New 46mm Astron with Superocean bracelet.


----------



## yonsson

SRPB49


----------



## yonsson

SRPB51


----------



## booest

the New Samurai are brilliant ~1


----------



## Sevenmack

Rocat said:


> All I see when I look at the Grand Seiko logo is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same font.


I have no problems with the font. It has been the word mark for Grand Seiko since the 1960s and it works just fine for me. Also, the watches we are talking about are the reissues of the first Grand Seiko. Besides, any change in the word mark and logo will either annoy people (because they like things as they are) or turn off people (because it will likely be some flat San-serif modernist thing that will likely become dated in a decade). From a marketing perspective, it is always better to not change the word mark and logo than to mess with any of it.

That said, if asked, I would definitely add a modernized version of the Grand Seiko lion just to add visual flourish to the dials. But again, what is currently on dial doesn't bother me at all.

Methinks collectors just love to complain. Complain about the dial Haiku. Then complain about the lack of dial Haiku. Then complain about where the word mark is placed. Complain, complain, complain.


----------



## mi6_

yonsson said:


> SRPB51


These look amazing. But why do they have to be 44mm? Come on Seiko. Make these 40-41mm.


----------



## mi6_

Deleted duplicate post


----------



## X2-Elijah

mi6_ said:


> These look amazing. But why do they have to be 44mm? Come on Seiko. Make these 40-41mm.


43mm.
And due to very short lug-to-lug, they wear quite nice. (pretty much the seiko version of a cushion case diver)


----------



## beefyt

I'm digging the new Samurais, but don't love sunburst (Blue Lagoon), or waffles dials. 
Torn on which to try.


----------



## booest

beefyt said:


> I'm digging the new Samurais, but don't love sunburst (Blue Lagoon), or waffles dials.
> Torn on which to try.


black dials are common. but the combi of the new samurai ... the black waffle looks pretty good.

something different will be the other colored dials


----------



## mi6_

X2-Elijah said:


> 43mm.
> And due to very short lug-to-lug, they wear quite nice. (pretty much the seiko version of a cushion case diver)


43.8mm is 44mm. Lug to lug is about 49-50mm from what I've seen from two reviews of the blue lagoon model. That's not very short. The original ones were a bit smaller. This is a new larger case with the same design but are bigger.

SRPB51K1 | SEA | Prospex | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION


REF.SRPB51K1DRIVING SYSTEMAutomaticCALIBER NO.4R35CASEStainless steelBANDStainless steelGLASS MATERIALHardlex crystalWATER RESISTANCE200m diver'sCASE DIAMETER43.8mmFEATURESPower reserve: 41 hours
21,600 vibrations per hour
23 jewels
Screw case back
Screw-down crown
Three fold clasp with secure lock, push button release with extender

*







*


----------



## countingseconds

Love 44mm watches and have hard time wearing anything less than 42mm. Thus I am happy with Seiko sticking with its good size on their diver watches


----------



## jasd

I'm glad I just bought the Blue Lagoon Samurai as the RRP in UK for the Samurai is only £20 cheap than the Special Edition and I'm not quite digging the other versions...apart from the one with PVD bezel and gilt hands


----------



## SD350

countingseconds said:


> Love 44mm watches and have hard time wearing anything less than 42mm. Thus I am happy with Seiko sticking with its good size on their diver watches


+1 to that!


----------



## tsteph12

Love almost everything about the Samurai. Just wish the minute hand were a bit longer. Seems disproportionately stubby for size of dial and distance from minute hash marks.


----------



## Marrin

tsteph12 said:


> Love almost everything about the Samurai. Just wish the minute hand were a bit longer. Seems disproportionately stubby for size of dial and distance from minute hash marks.


The shortness of minute hands has been a problem with Seiko for decades!!


----------



## yonsson

X2-Elijah said:


> 43mm.
> And due to very short lug-to-lug, they wear quite nice. (pretty much the seiko version of a cushion case diver)


Vertical 49.77mm
Diameter 42.6mm
Thickness 13.75mm


----------



## mi6_

yonsson said:


> Vertical 49.77mm
> Diameter 42.6mm
> Thickness 13.75mm


Are these specs for the old one? As you can see from my post above Seiko says it's 43.8mm in diameter (excluding crown).


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy

mi6_ said:


> Are these specs for the old one? As you can see from my post above Seiko says it's 43.8mm in diameter (excluding crown).


I believe the 42.6 is the 6R version of the 62MAS - SRPB or whatever it is.

And for the Samurai - guys who love the Sumo say it's too big. That's should tell you something.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustang1970

Agree, the old dial is more classy, new is not always better.Look at the Deep blue dive watches, they have gotten cheaper in quality and that really hurts their reputation. This also hurts the consumer trying to sell a product. Love Seiko, prefer Deep Blue (older styles)


----------



## mi6_

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> I believe the 42.6 is the 6R version of the 62MAS - SRPB or whatever it is.
> 
> And for the Samurai - guys who love the Sumo say it's too big. That's should tell you something.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My bad. Thought we were still on the Samurai.


----------



## Emm87

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> I believe the 42.6 is the 6R version of the 62MAS - SRPB or whatever it is.
> 
> And for the Samurai - guys who love the Sumo say it's too big. That's should tell you something.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am one of those people. I absolutely love the Sumo, but the Samurai was too big for me. Very chunky no finesse.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## foca

I agree. Divers have to be big.


----------



## riposte

New Seiko Tuna. Limited models
https://www.seiko-design.com/afd/2017/


----------



## paper cup

riposte said:


> New Seiko Tuna. Limited models
> https://www.seiko-design.com/afd/2017/


Interesting to see Seiko embrace the nicknames.


----------



## dpbatx

I have 6-3/4" wrists, and I find that most divers are a bit too big for my tastes. I own an SRP777 turtle which I just love, especially on a NATO strap, but I wear it less than I do my Omega Seamaster because it's just a bit too large. (I should probably sell it, heh).


----------



## appleb

riposte said:


> New Seiko Tuna. Limited models
> https://www.seiko-design.com/afd/2017/


I like how they use the text 'Super-Delicious' on the dial


----------



## mtb2104

riposte said:


> New Seiko Tuna. Limited models
> https://www.seiko-design.com/afd/2017/


No date TUNA? awesome!


----------



## timetellinnoob

so, someone took _that_ a little too far =)


----------



## BarracksSi

timetellinnoob said:


> so, someone took _that_ a little too far =)


Just in time for April Fool's Day (isn't it already April in Japan?)


----------



## timetellinnoob

timetellinnoob said:


> so, someone took _that_ a little too far =)





BarracksSi said:


> Just in time for April Fool's Day (isn't it already April in Japan?)


yea, that's what it was. seeing it earlier, i just thought it was a really professional goofy ad, haha. the link even says /afd/2017


----------



## paper cup

timetellinnoob said:


> yea, that's what it was. seeing it earlier, i just thought it was a really professional goofy ad, haha. the link even says /afd/2017


Should have trusted my instincts, but you never know. Glad to be a fool, and fooled in this case.😁


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

timetellinnoob said:


> so, someone took _that_ a little too far =)


I think it was just far enough. I love it.


----------



## Toshk




----------



## Toshk

And a LE










Both ¥1,150,000


----------



## Jeffie007

That was a great ad. I downloaded the site so I could keep it.


----------



## zuiko

Seiko To Re-Release The 'Steve Jobs' Watch Worn In Iconic Photo Of Apple Founder As A Limited Edition
One of the most famous photographs of Steve Jobs is one taken in Jobs's home in Woodside, California, in 1984, by photographer Norman Seeff. The image shows Jobs sitting on the floor with the very first Apple Macintosh computer perched on his lap. On his wrist is a small, unfussy, unobtrusive wristwatch made by Seiko, originally from the Seiko Chariot series. That actual watch sold at auction last year for $42,500 and we've just heard that Seiko will be re-issuing the watch as a limited edition exclusive to the Japanese domestic market, in partnership with Tokyo-based clothing designer and retailer Nano Universe.





Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## targetpro

Scroll back through this thread. There's the a full image of the watch and a retailer who (if memory serves) might be taking pre-orders. Beware of scams, but worth investigating a little.


----------



## k7lro

targetpro said:


> Scroll back through this thread. There's the a full image of the watch and a retailer who (if memory serves) might be taking pre-orders. Beware of scams, but worth investigating a little.


Thanks for the pointer.

How long typically before the typical sites will have the new models otherwise? I need a travel watch and the SSC607P1 seems to fit my needs.


----------



## Rosenbloom

zuiko said:


> *
> View attachment 11394002
> Seiko To Re-Release The 'Steve Jobs' Watch Worn In Iconic Photo Of Apple Founder As A Limited Edition*
> 
> Anyone know anything about this?


The watches are available in a local store in Hong Kong. Prices are HKD3380 (USD433) and HKD2880 (USD369) respectively.
Photos taken from the seller's facebook:


----------



## riorio

Back to the april fool's satire advert, does that mean Seiko will be having 2000m tuna soon? cos I've heard rumours of some red coloured diver's special editions are in the making


----------



## riorio

Isn't the original Samurai be a little smaller? I too don't really care for the size of the new ones...


----------



## riorio

Isn't the original Samurai be a little smaller? I too don't really care for the size of the new ones...


----------



## yonsson

New dials without "SEIKO-logo". Add a "2" to get the new reference, here are SBGA229 and SBGA231.


----------



## Kosmo5

Anyone have any info when the modern 62mas reinterpretations and new Samurais will be released?


----------



## valuewatchguy

CO5 said:


> Anyone have any info when the modern 62mas reinterpretations and new Samurais will be released?


You may have to go back and look with in this thread but I thought someone posted November for the modern 43 millimeter 62 Mas variants

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

CO5 said:


> Anyone have any info when the modern 62mas reinterpretations and new Samurais will be released?


Samurai: July 
SLA017/SBDX019: July 
SRP (42mm version): November


----------



## Kosmo5

riorio said:


> Isn't the original Samurai be a little smaller? I too don't really care for the size of the new ones...


Yeah the original Samurai were around 42mm while the new ones are 43.8mm

It looks like the new ones have the same case as the Blue Lagoon LE (SRPB09) maybe someone can confirm?


----------



## 8man

Anyone know when the new Prospex Solar Chronos will be released? Saw them on seiko-prospex.com.


----------



## Dunelm

One for all you Yoshinori Muto fans - the SARW037. Limited edition of 1031 becuase he first scored a hat trick on October 31st?. Colours are a nod to his former club FC Tokyo presumably?


----------



## L84AD8

Dunelm said:


> One for all you Yoshinori Muto fans - the SARW037. Limited edition of 1031 becuase he first scored a hat trick on October 31st?. Colours are a nod to his former club FC Tokyo presumably?


Love the colours, would buy if it was a chrono...


----------



## yonsson

Dunelm said:


> One for all you Yoshinori Muto fans - the SARW037. Limited edition of 1031 becuase he first scored a hat trick on October 31st?. Colours are a nod to his former club FC Tokyo presumably?


That date dial is pretty strange. Asymmetrical is an understatement.


----------



## Argenti

The new SRPB51K1 is looking the biz. Due out in June, I'm seriously tempted!


----------



## mdogg

Toshk said:


> And a LE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both ¥1,150,000


Is that a 7-link bracelet? Or only 5 (if the ends are only made to look like 2 pieces)? If that's actually 7 pieces, that is amazing!


----------



## Memento Vivere

Argenti said:


> *The new SRPB51K1 is looking the biz. Due out in June, I'm seriously tempted!
> View attachment 11561746
> *


That's pretty much a "must buy." I own the Blue Lagoon Samurai and the watch is, overall, fantastic. Strong alternative to the Turtle.


----------



## excyclist

Memento Vivere said:


> That's pretty much a "must buy." I own the Blue Lagoon Samurai and the watch is, overall, fantastic. Strong alternative to the Turtle.


Yes, I tried one on at the seiko boutique in NYC last weekend...a fantastic watch. I only wish they would make it with an orange dial!!!


----------



## Barn0081

Argenti said:


> The new SRPB51K1 is looking the biz. Due out in June, I'm seriously tempted!
> View attachment 11561746


was sold untill i saw the words " Hardlex crystal" why ruin a lovely piece by not spending the extra $15 for a saphire <| Such a shame.


----------



## manofrolex

Argenti said:


> The new SRPB51K1 is looking the biz. Due out in June, I'm seriously tempted!
> View attachment 11561746


Which model is this ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

Barn0081 said:


> was sold untill i saw the words " Hardlex crystal" why ruin a lovely piece by not spending the extra $15 for a saphire
> 
> ermmmmm... what the hell happened to the rest of my post?
> 
> let's try that again:
> 
> 
> 
> Barn0081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> was sold untill i saw the words " Hardlex crystal" why ruin a lovely piece by not spending the extra $15 for a saphire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko will never put sapphire on their low end divers (nor high end, seemingly) so i don't know why this shocks people. they stand by hardlex and in some ways rightly so. but basically yea, it's never gonna happen.
Click to expand...


----------



## timetellinnoob

Argenti said:


> *The new SRPB51K1 is looking the biz. Due out in June, I'm seriously tempted! *





jmanlay said:


> Which model is this ?


uuuhhhh........ SRPB51?


----------



## mi6_

jmanlay said:


> Which model is this ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the new Samaraiu model SRPB51K1. There is the blue lagoon limited edition and a few other variations available on both bracelet and rubber strap. 43.8mm, hardlex crystal and 4R35 automatic movement. Not sure if it's for sale yet but it's coming soon. Looks great except the 44mm size.

SEA | Prospex | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION


----------



## L84AD8

timetellinnoob said:


> Seiko will never put sapphire on their low end divers *(nor high end, seemingly)*...


*cough*The GS diver SBGA031 on my wrist now and the SBGX115 sitting in my watch box begs to differ..:-d *cough*


----------



## teaman2004

Argenti said:


> The new SRPB51K1 is looking the biz. Due out in June, I'm seriously tempted!
> View attachment 11561746


I will stick with BL Samurai, the "waffle" dial is a nay to me.......


----------



## manofrolex

mi6_ said:


> That's the new Samaraiu model SRPB51K1. There is the blue lagoon limited edition and a few other variations available on both bracelet and rubber strap. 43.8mm, hardlex crystal and 4R35 automatic movement. Not sure if it's for sale yet but it's coming soon. Looks great except the 44mm size.
> 
> SEA | Prospex | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION


Thanks. wish it wear a tad smaller for my humble sized wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

L84AD8 said:


> *cough*The GS diver SBGA031 on my wrist now and the SBGX115 sitting in my watch box begs to differ..:-d *cough*


ahh haha, i didn't know. my line of thinking was looking at the Tunas and MM's, to which 'no sapphire =( ' is heard a lot.


----------



## ahonobaka

timetellinnoob said:


> ahh haha, i didn't know. my line of thinking was looking at the Tunas and MM's, to which 'no sapphire =( ' is heard a lot.


And also the upcoming SPB051/SPB053 which will be sapphire as well!


----------



## timetellinnoob

ok but again... the low end.... like an SKX.... will never have a stock sapphire.


----------



## Cobia

Anybody got any pics of the new black gold samauari?


----------



## 74notserpp

Cobia said:


> Anybody got any pics of the new black gold samauari?












I'm liking this variant alot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78




----------



## zuiko

Argenti said:


> *The new SRPB51K1 is looking the biz. Due out in June, I'm seriously tempted!
> View attachment 11561746
> *


This one is almost a little brother to the new GS air diver. The case shape and lugs as well as the waffle pattern dial and probably overall size and thickness are a definite resemblance.


----------



## Cobia

Thanks guys, damn that black gold is pvd, i was hoping for it to be like the turtle black gold, its not going to be easy to fit that with a bracelet, still looks very nice though.


----------



## Santho

Just found this pic on Facebook, alledgedly a new SKXA model.


----------



## Cobia

Santho said:


> Just found this pic on Facebook, alledgedly an new SKXA model.
> 
> View attachment 11570426


Sure this isnt just a mock up? theres no prospex logo, the red writing cant be made out and it seems a strange mix of components, if not its a great scoop to you,
cheers


----------



## Santho

Unluckily I am not sure. So up to now, it's just a rumour.


----------



## beefyt

30min of red + cyclops + no X?


----------



## imdamian

i think it's a thailand 2999 limited release. price around usd$375? end of april release.


----------



## peoplem




----------



## Seppia

We should nickname this one "the one that looks kinda like the skx009, only not as good looking and 3x more expensive"


----------



## 59yukon01

If it's on FaceButt it's probably fake news.


----------



## countingseconds

What's up with cyclops on Seiko watches? I hate cyclops and definitely don't want to see it one of my favorite brands!


----------



## 6R15

Looks like they had an SKX ready to be PADI'd up but had licensing issues so they went with this


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

countingseconds said:


> What's up with cyclops on Seiko watches? I hate cyclops and definitely don't want to see it one of my favorite brands!


But but but...the cyclops means it is premium! It is special and cost an additional $200 USD to produce and glue onto the crystal. Fact.


----------



## booest

saw this in FB too..... but not much point if it is still no hacking and manual winding...

Cyclops on HArdlex is a bit pointless


----------



## Hatter106

Question!

Does anyone think that there's a chance that an enamel-dial version of the SARX041/SARW025 might be coming? I know they released the 60th Anniversary Presage SRQ019J1 last year, and it had a similar dial, but that was a chronograph. I love the "Laurel" style numerals, and neither the SARX027 nor the upcoming Presage Enamel watches really do it for me (not a fan of roman numerals).


----------



## smille76

Hi,

I pretty much decided on getting a SRP Samurai even with the monster hands.

The SRPB49 (blue/grey) variation is pretty much what I am looking for. Any idea when it will be released and if there will be preorders ?

Thanks!

S.


Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact

timetellinnoob said:


> ahh haha, i didn't know. my line of thinking was looking at the Tunas and MM's, to which 'no sapphire =( ' is heard a lot.


The 1000m Tunas do have sapphire as well. 
But yeah, not the smaller 300m ones.


----------



## countingseconds

Mr. James Duffy said:


> But but but...the cyclops means it is premium! It is special and cost an additional $200 USD to produce and glue onto the crystal. Fact.


It also means it turns a clean looking watch into a mess 
It's really hard to get a clean looking date when you look thru that cyclops.


----------



## riposte

WIRED. it's still a Seiko for if you don't know
analog quartz: cal. VK63 (mecha-quartz), 43x50x14mm, price around 16,000-18,000 JPY (price on biccamera)
digital: cal. W865, 42x51.5x14mm, 19,000-21,000 JPY


----------



## Cobia

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I pretty much decided on getting a SRP Samurai even with the monster hands.
> 
> The SRPB49 (blue/grey) variation is pretty much what I am looking for. Any idea when it will be released and if there will be preorders ?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> S.
> 
> Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


June for the samuaris i heard mate, no idea on pre orders but i wouldnt think they will be in short supply, cheers


----------



## jovani




----------



## targetpro

Nice shot. Gorgeous.


----------



## Robotaz

Seiko SRQ021 60th anniversary on eBay with 1 hr left and sitting at ~$1600.


----------



## dazeduno

riposte said:


> WIRED. it's still a Seiko for if you don't know
> analog quartz: cal. VK63 (mecha-quartz), 43x50x14mm, price around 16,000-18,000 JPY (price on biccamera)
> digital: cal. W865, 42x51.5x14mm, 19,000-21,000 JPY
> View attachment 11589570


I've never been a fan of digital watches but that AGAM402 is beautiful


----------



## Funan

A lot of great options as always


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin

timetellinnoob said:


> uuuhhhh........ SRPB51?


Tapatalk for some reason doesn't show any of the text of his post, just the photo. I was about to ask the same question until I scrolled down.


----------



## mtb2104

Those AGAMs looks great!


----------



## GregoryD

StogieNinja said:


> Tapatalk for some reason doesn't show any of the text of his post, just the photo. I was about to ask the same question until I scrolled down.


I love the overall look, although the size is a bit much for my bird wrists. Surely at some point Seiko will release this in titanium...I'm actually really surprised it's not being offered from the start.


----------



## jerouy

Am I the first one posting this?

Seiko Prospex Diver Scuba Limited Edition Produced by GIUGIARO DESIGN










Quartz diver. Limited to 2000 pieces each color. Available from June-2017.

What's this 7N36 movement all about? Is it a high torque quartz as 7C?


----------



## Impulse

You might be. I was now about to post it up, since I saw it on Seiko Japan's insragram.

If memory serves, the 7N movement has been in older seiko quartz divers for some time now.


----------



## smille76

Impulse said:


> You might be. I was now about to post it up, since I saw it on Seiko Japan's insragram.
> 
> If memory serves, the 7N movement has been in older seiko quartz divers for some time now.


Yes.

I had this movement in my Seiko Sawtooth, this is a standard 10$ quartz movement. No comparison to the 7C46.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## allanzzz

Wow at first look I thought it's a replacement for the skx

Sent from my P01MA using Tapatalk


----------



## booest

riposte said:


> WIRED. it's still a Seiko for if you don't know
> analog quartz: cal. VK63 (mecha-quartz), 43x50x14mm, price around 16,000-18,000 JPY (price on biccamera)
> digital: cal. W865, 42x51.5x14mm, 19,000-21,000 JPY
> View attachment 11589570


nice digital face.. but @ US$250???? i save my money for a Samurai


----------



## booest

GregoryD said:


> I love the overall look, although the size is a bit much for my bird wrists. Surely at some point Seiko will release this in titanium...I'm actually really surprised it's not being offered from the start.


they will next time i believe as a LE

beside they release this as well which cost US$1k with Sapphire crystal

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDC051


----------



## booest




----------



## excyclist

the agam's are very nice...maybe prices of the agam 601 limited will go down...no way I'm paying 800 to a 1000 for one of those. But I would spring for the Agam 401 as I'm sure they will be discounted.


----------



## Worker

jerouy said:


> Am I the first one posting this?
> 
> Seiko Prospex Diver Scuba Limited Edition Produced by GIUGIARO DESIGN
> 
> View attachment 11610778
> 
> 
> 
> Quartz diver. Limited to 2000 pieces each color. Available from June-2017.
> 
> What's this 7N36 movement all about? Is it a high torque quartz as 7C?


Is getting it from one of the big 3 my best bet if I'm located in the states?

Is it still a little too early to contact them about this model and possibly trying to reserve a piece?

TIA!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020

GregoryD said:


> I love the overall look, although the size is a bit much for my bird wrists. Surely at some point Seiko will release this in titanium...I'm actually really surprised it's not being offered from the start.


My wrist is only 6", and the BL samurai wears surprisingly comfortable. I was worried about the size since they up the size from the original samurai, but the lug to lug is still very short.


----------



## riposte

Credor Linealx (linealux) http://www.credor.com/special/linealx/
the name is stands for linea (Italian) and lx / lux (unit of illuminance)
Seiko decided to create line up for Credor, the design are taken from 1985 Credor, Linea Curva. 2 of 6 are new products


----------



## OldZephyr

SBDC051 a great looking watch. Looking forward to seeing where the price lands after the dust settles.


----------



## Hatter106

Are the Presage SPB035 and SARX037 the same exact watch? If so, why would they have two completely different model numbers?


----------



## petr_cha

Japan version and international version?


----------



## 74notserpp

New Samurai prices(AUD) and release dates for Australia from Seiko Aus.

SRPB49K - $750 – August 2017
SRPB51K – $750 – August 2017
SRPB53K – $675 – August 2017
SRPB55K – $775 – August 2017

RRP of Blue Lagoon is $750.

I thought these models might be cheaper than the LE?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76

74notserpp said:


> New Samurai prices(AUD) and release dates for Australia from Seiko Aus.
> 
> SRPB49K - $750 - August 2017
> SRPB51K - $750 - August 2017
> SRPB53K - $675 - August 2017
> SRPB55K - $775 - August 2017
> 
> RRP of Blue Lagoon is $750.
> 
> I thought these models might be cheaper than the LE?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Will most likely be around 500$ USD when they hit the market. After a few months, they will probably be down to about 300-400$ like the SRP turtles when they came back.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinist

Seeing the Samurai relaunch and all the green and blue divers, when will we get a SKX007 relaunch ?


----------



## countingseconds

^^^ I doubt it. The SKX never went away, like the Samurai. And speaking of the Samurai: I really wish they didn't put that vampire hour hand on them.


----------



## targetpro

countingseconds said:


> And speaking of the Samurai: I really wish they didn't put that vampire hour hand on them.


So true!


----------



## babola

peoplem said:


>


This confused monstrosity makes you like your Pepsi SKX009 even more, doesn't it...


----------



## babola

countingseconds said:


> ^^^ I doubt it. The SKX never went away, like the Samurai. And speaking of the Samurai: I really wish they didn't put that vampire hour hand on them.


+1 on both points.


----------



## hantms

Alpinist said:


> Seeing the Samurai relaunch and all the green and blue divers, when will we get a SKX007 relaunch ?


We had one, they're called the SRP Turtles.


----------



## timetellinnoob

I have a feeling the tunes will change (somewhat) if people snap those SKXA things and get live wrist pics and varying straps going (i don't plan on seeing too many). the Seiko pics are almost always a let down in some way, this mockup is somehow even wonkier than others in the past. live pics from people in various situations often dramatically improve people's perceptions to something they start off saying doesn't look right.

I don't remember what i've said about the watch before, iirc more or less that it's just an oddity and parts-bin special... i've never been this specific however:

I DO actually like the SKX-"style" markers, in that, they are lume plots surrounded by white print, unadorned and toolish, like the SKX. and I like the cut in the 12 o clock marker. it's not the SKX Bullet dial-- but it reminds me of it. SKX DNA, but not the same markers. =) plus i have the willpower to look at it and not give it some silly sexual innuendo or other nonsense nickname. i like that they're using two colors of print, with the red printed LE, also similar to the SKX having that orangish/red print. another obvious plus (or should be for diver fans sick of it) is the lack of the Prospex X. jury's out on that tone of blue, again need to really see live pics to understand the color. this whole thing in black w/ or even w/o the pepsi bezel, could look sharp...

what i find odd about it... for me with the cyclops not being frequent or popular on Seiko divers at all, it just doesn't seem necessary. i don't think in all my years here in discussion about Seiko divers people have ever really wanted them on the popular models. anyway... while i like these hands, i don't like them here on this. (put these hands on the Samurais imo) the second hand is fine, being a typical SKX variant, i'd just prefer seeing it with the SKX hands. they could still carry over the blue painted base of the hands -- i'd LOVE to see it with blue and white SKX hands tbh. but i guess that's a mod fantasy i'll never get to, haha. and lastly, the 50/50 Pepsi bezel is just super weird. the multicolor SKX bezels (iirc?) ALWAYS go to 20 haven't they? so to 30 just seems strange. I question their motives, and simply wonder, why do it for THIS particular model here, and never any other time on the SKX line?

basically i think it's a _little_ better than people are giving it credit for, but at least it's a just weird LE no one's being forced to buy =) and not any kind of 'new' SKX revamp. I'm actually kind of left wondering if these were unused SKX cases, that they literally parts-binned with a new dial (can't explain that bezel though, that has to be a new part) to get rid of the cases?


----------



## targetpro

Definitely (and "confused" is the right word!). Please tell me this isn't Seiko's idea of an SKX relaunch.



babola said:


> This confused monstrosity makes you like your Pepsi SKX009 even more, doesn't it...


----------



## riposte

Seiko Prospex Land Tracer
55.59mm×49.53mm×12.41mm, 20 bar WR, aluminum shroud
features (translated):
power saving function 
Stopwatch function (1/10 second measurement 100 hours total) 
Alarm function (Daily / schedule 6 ch) 
Full auto calendar function (until Dec. 31, 2065)
Sound demo function 
LED light function 
Weather forecast display function (weather, precipitation / probability of precipitation, temperature, wind direction / wind speed, humidity) 
altitude measurement function (ascent speed, altitude) 
pressure measurement function (atmospheric pressure tendency graphics, pressure) 
temperature measurement function 
azimuth measuring function 
field logging 
calendar information display function 
Power generation level, battery level display function 
Clock setting function 
Bluetooth® communication function (airplane mode)


----------



## yankeexpress

riposte said:


> View attachment 11775274
> 
> View attachment 11775282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Prospex Land Tracer
> 55.59mm×49.53mm×12.41mm, 20 bar WR, aluminum shroud
> features (translated):
> power saving function
> Stopwatch function (1/10 second measurement 100 hours total)
> Alarm function (Daily / schedule 6 ch)
> Full auto calendar function (until Dec. 31, 2065)
> Sound demo function
> LED light function
> Weather forecast display function (weather, precipitation / probability of precipitation, temperature, wind direction / wind speed, humidity)
> altitude measurement function (ascent speed, altitude)
> pressure measurement function (atmospheric pressure tendency graphics, pressure)
> temperature measurement function
> azimuth measuring function
> field logging
> calendar information display function
> Power generation level, battery level display function
> Clock setting function
> Bluetooth® communication function (airplane mode)


just aquired last seasons flawed version Solar Digital at $43US. These will be on the same race to the bottom price by 2018.


----------



## SDGenius

My SARX045 review


----------



## Marrin

SDGenius said:


> My SARX045 review


Great watch and video, and a pleasure to find a fellow Youtuber among WUS members, just subscribed


----------



## appleb

yankeexpress said:


> just aquired last seasons flawed version Solar Digital at $43US. These will be on the same race to the bottom price by 2018.


What was flawed about the watch that made it drop to $43?


----------



## riposte

SDGenius said:


> My SARX045 review


I don't know you have WUS account
as usual another good review


----------



## Worker

riposte said:


> View attachment 11775274
> 
> View attachment 11775282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Prospex Land Tracer
> 55.59mm×49.53mm×12.41mm, 20 bar WR, aluminum shroud
> features (translated):
> power saving function
> Stopwatch function (1/10 second measurement 100 hours total)
> Alarm function (Daily / schedule 6 ch)
> Full auto calendar function (until Dec. 31, 2065)
> Sound demo function
> LED light function
> Weather forecast display function (weather, precipitation / probability of precipitation, temperature, wind direction / wind speed, humidity)
> altitude measurement function (ascent speed, altitude)
> pressure measurement function (atmospheric pressure tendency graphics, pressure)
> temperature measurement function
> azimuth measuring function
> field logging
> calendar information display function
> Power generation level, battery level display function
> Clock setting function
> Bluetooth® communication function (airplane mode)


When exactly is this one set to come out?


----------



## booest

Digital ones..... i like this white camo one...


----------



## BDC

appleb said:


> What was flawed about the watch that made it drop to $43?


It's not a high beat movement.... :-d


----------



## riposte

Worker said:


> When exactly is this one set to come out?


9th June. And the yellow one is limited to 1000 units


----------



## countingseconds

SDGenius said:


> My SARX045 review


This watch would be perfect at 41mm! Right now, it's a bit too tall for less than 40mm. Plus, that Cartier cabuchon on the crown makes it too pretty. I am familiar with Asian/Japanese style as being a bit more pretty. However, for me that's okay only on a Cartier watch, because of their jewelry heritage.


----------



## Marrin

BDC said:


> It's not a high beat movement.... :-d


:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Worker

riposte said:


> 9th June. And the yellow one is limited to 1000 units


Thanks riposte!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack

countingseconds said:


> This watch would be perfect at 41mm! Right now, it's a bit too tall for less than 40mm. Plus, that Cartier cabuchon on the crown makes it too pretty. I am familiar with Asian/Japanese style as being a bit more pretty. *However, for me that's okay only on a Cartier watch, because of their jewelry heritage.*


You are entitled to your preferences. But I do have to wonder if you realize that for most people, watches _are_ jewelry that happens to have the objectively-provable basic function of telling time?

Personally, I have no problem with the crown. Anything other than a plain, unsigned crown found on most Seikos produced for the United States is fine with me.


----------



## countingseconds

Sevenmack said:


> You are entitled to your preferences.


Valid point for both of us 
One's jewelry might be a necessity for someone else, hahahahahaha


----------



## awayne

Re: sarx045

I think a cabochon crown sitting between crown guards on an ss bracelet watch looks ridiculous.


----------



## countingseconds

^^^ That's cause it is, ha


----------



## ChristianB

^Agree


----------



## Sevenmack

awayne said:


> Re: sarx045
> 
> I think a cabochon crown sitting between crown guards on an ss bracelet watch looks ridiculous.


Good news is that you don't have to wear it if you think it "looks ridiculous".

I don't. Chances are, so do most casual watch buyers. Because for us, watches are jewelry.


----------



## awayne

Sevenmack said:


> Good news is that you don't have to wear it if you think it "looks ridiculous".
> 
> I don't. Chances are, so do most casual watch buyers. Because for us, watches are jewelry.


I think watches are a combination of gear and jewelry.

With Seiko, the gear aspect is always solid.

But it's a real bummer for me whenever they make a new one with something about the jewelry part that I don't like.


----------



## dafuture

I don't really see anything wrong with the crown. It's a nice touch distinguishing it from some of the lower end models IMO.


----------



## automan69

Tuna 033 just in...off ebay from a nice guy I corresponded a bit with who owns 4 Tunas. No idea why he let this one go but perhaps his others were even more desirable or collectable.. Sorry to all the guys I beat out bidding on this watch...not. ;-)

This is the model I wanted...I like the 017 but prefer the lume marking size, hand shape and polished shroud of the Seiko Tuna SBBN033. Others may prefer the 017. Only personal taste. Two months old...almost a virgin and gratefully flipped to me. Like new.

First impressions:

Professionally speaking, F-ing beautiful. Bling factor and love the polished tapered bezel. A statement. Biggest watch I own but love the size...Tuna can shroud diameter is a touch over 47mm. Substantial is the word that comes to mind on my 6.75" wrist. Btw, I am an uber fit, 63 y.o. surfer dude and swim everyday this watch looks the part basically with a tee shirt...my shirt of choice. I feel like Flavor Flav ;-)

-Silicone black strap which will probably stay on the watch because its just right and I find stainless straps uncomfortable. 
Strap is a very high quality perhaps even unusually supple silicone.

- Not too heavy...about 125 grams. Btw, I own more comfortable dive watches at the same weight...this watch may have a bit higher CG but its comfy enough and can work with it because its so pretty.. 

- Love the aesthetic including dome crystal and hand shape....easy to differentiate minute and hour hand at a glance. Bezel lines up pretty good to 12 o'clock....second hand nails the hash marks.

- Bezel action: A bit different but acceptable. Firm preload but 120 click detents feel a bit mushy. Perhaps design intent and the way other Seiko Tunas are. I would ask those with Tunas if they feel the same way about their bezel action?...if clicks aren't awe inspiring in their snap?..but bezel overall has decent preload aka spring rate to stay in place. Please weigh in on this if you have a thought about it compared to other Seiko's or Tunas you have owned? I am a Tuna newbie.

- Crown action: I would rate it excellent. No lash in the hand adjustment...crown stem compression spring preload good....crown thread engagement spot on.

- Lume: What everybody says. About as good as it gets. Incandescent when charged. Awesome.


My last comment is...what red blooded male doesn't like the smell of fresh Tuna in the morning? b-)


----------



## hasto092

Anyone know of any stockists for the new SBEM003. I think I've found my next watch 


Gav


----------



## zuiko

Saw one in real life today SBGA211

Much better than pictures.


----------



## theEntreriCode

zuiko said:


> View attachment 11807530
> 
> 
> Saw one in real life today SBGA211
> 
> Much better than pictures.


How do you feel it compares to the previous one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko

theEntreriCode said:


> How do you feel it compares to the previous one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very favourably.

Pictures, especially macros like that don't do the entire watch justice. The "empty" areas compared to the original don't look bad at all.

Put it this way, if I was offered a direct swap of new for my original one then I wouldn't refuse.


----------



## theEntreriCode

zuiko said:


> Very favourably.
> 
> Pictures, especially macros like that don't do the entire watch justice. The "empty" areas compared to the original don't look bad at all.
> 
> Put it this way, if I was offered a direct swap of new for my original one then I wouldn't refuse.


Oh my! That's some praise for the new version. I was thinking of buying one of the older ones at a steep discount, but, I might hold off now and wait to see these in person. Once the supply chain is established, it should be possible getting a decent discount on these as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

zuiko said:


> View attachment 11807530
> 
> 
> Saw one in real life today SBGA211
> 
> Much better than pictures.


I prefer the older dial for that model.


----------



## zuiko

yonsson said:


> I prefer the older dial for that model.


I thought I did too until I saw the real thing.

I wouldn't say the newer is better but (using some jargon based on medical drug studies) I would definitely call it "not inferior".

The GS logo and brand at the top has it's own appeal and I can't lie I was tempted by it.

edit: and if we're honest about it these things are a bit like drugs, at least I speak for myself there


----------



## Sevenmack

zuiko said:


> View attachment 11807530
> 
> 
> Saw one in real life today SBGA211
> 
> Much better than pictures.


Time to go over to the AD and take a look.

I have to agree: This probably looks even better in person.


----------



## riposte

Another Seiko X Lowercase collab
SBDN045 (left) and SBDL045


----------



## Jeffie007

The tuna is an awesome watch. Picked mine up a few weeks back now from Arizona Fine Time.










automan69 said:


> Tuna 033 just in...off ebay from a nice guy I corresponded a bit with who owns 4 Tunas. No idea why he let this one go but perhaps his others were even more desirable or collectable.. Sorry to all the guys I beat out bidding on this watch...not. ;-)
> 
> This is the model I wanted...I like the 017 but prefer the lume marking size, hand shape and polished shroud of the Seiko Tuna SBBN033. Others may prefer the 017. Only personal taste. Two months old...almost a virgin and gratefully flipped to me. Like new.
> 
> First impressions:
> 
> Professionally speaking, F-ing beautiful. Bling factor and love the polished tapered bezel. A statement. Biggest watch I own but love the size...Tuna can shroud diameter is a touch over 47mm. Substantial is the word that comes to mind on my 6.75" wrist. Btw, I am an uber fit, 63 y.o. surfer dude and swim everyday this watch looks the part basically with a tee shirt...my shirt of choice. I feel like Flavor Flav ;-)
> 
> -Silicone black strap which will probably stay on the watch because its just right and I find stainless straps uncomfortable.
> Strap is a very high quality perhaps even unusually supple silicone.
> 
> - Not too heavy...about 125 grams. Btw, I own more comfortable dive watches at the same weight...this watch may have a bit higher CG but its comfy enough and can work with it because its so pretty..
> 
> - Love the aesthetic including dome crystal and hand shape....easy to differentiate minute and hour hand at a glance. Bezel lines up pretty good to 12 o'clock....second hand nails the hash marks.
> 
> - Bezel action: A bit different but acceptable. Firm preload but 120 click detents feel a bit mushy. Perhaps design intent and the way other Seiko Tunas are. I would ask those with Tunas if they feel the same way about their bezel action?...if clicks aren't awe inspiring in their snap?..but bezel overall has decent preload aka spring rate to stay in place. Please weigh in on this if you have a thought about it compared to other Seiko's or Tunas you have owned? I am a Tuna newbie.
> 
> - Crown action: I would rate it excellent. No lash in the hand adjustment...crown stem compression spring preload good....crown thread engagement spot on.
> 
> - Lume: What everybody says. About as good as it gets. Incandescent when charged. Awesome.
> 
> My last comment is...what red blooded male doesn't like the smell of fresh Tuna in the morning? b-)


----------



## imdamian

teaser from seiko...


----------



## petr_cha

New monster?


----------



## babola

imdamian said:


> teaser from seiko...
> 
> View attachment 11864482


Interesting off-set for a shroud cutout, or could it be the photo angle.


----------



## huwp

imdamian said:


> teaser from seiko...
> 
> View attachment 11864482


Looks like just another version of the SRPA81/2/3 tunas. Compare to:








(Not my photo)


----------



## Cobia

riposte said:


> Another Seiko X Lowercase collab
> SBDN045 (left) and SBDL045
> 
> View attachment 11840746


Hi this might be a really silly question but what does 'lowercase' refer to?


----------



## X2-Elijah

Name of a design agency.


----------



## Seppia

huwp said:


> Looks like just another version of the SRPA81/2/3 tunas. Compare to:
> View attachment 11869986
> 
> 
> (Not my photo)


Looking at the one already available, I'm not sure we needed another iteration of it. 
Could possibly be the worse Seiko I've ever seen


----------



## Domo

Not sure if you guys have seen pics of the Asia L.E. SKX yet, but this popped up (photo K&L Watch)


----------



## babola

Domo said:


> Not sure if you guys have seen pics of the Asia L.E. SKX yet, but this popped up (photo K&L Watch)


Still sticking with what I said couple of week back about this watch.

Unbalanced overall appearance, uncoordinated color scheme, also appears as someone in Seiko factory looked in spare parts box and decided to match those hands with the rest of the watch.
I don't say this often when it comes to SKX/SRP divers, but this is the first SKX that I wouldn't wear even if I was gifted one.

Hope not to distract potential buyers/collectors with my comments, this kind of stuff is all subjective anyway.


----------



## pekshn89

I don't understand this blue - blue color combo.


----------



## AirWatch

Another example of Seiko idly coasting through with reissues and parts-bin slap-togethers. Where's the innovation, imagination, bold new designs? I really haven't seen any of it in this thread since its inception way back when. How many years is it gonna take for Seiko to wake up to it?


----------



## GirchyGirchy

AirWatch said:


> Another example of Seiko idly coasting through with reissues and parts-bin slap-togethers.


They should use that as their new series moniker...PBST!


----------



## Cobia

X2-Elijah said:


> Name of a design agency.


Thanks mate, what exactly did they have to do with the watch? design it?


----------



## LesserBlackDog

babola said:


> Still sticking with what I said couple of week back about this watch.
> 
> Unbalanced overall appearance, uncoordinated color scheme, also appears as someone in Seiko factory looked in spare parts box and decided to match those hands with the rest of the watch.
> I don't say this often when it comes to SKX/SRP divers, but this is the first SKX that I wouldn't wear even if I was gifted one.
> 
> Hope not to distract potential buyers/collectors with my comments, this kind of stuff is all subjective anyway.


Agreed - this watch looks a mess to me. It loses all the retro charm of the SKX design and looks like a mod executed without forethought or discernment.


----------



## targetpro

Point taken. Most of their innovation is in their mid-range to high-end-range offerings.


AirWatch said:


> Another example of Seiko idly coasting through with reissues and parts-bin slap-togethers. Where's the innovation, imagination, bold new designs? I really haven't seen any of it in this thread since its inception way back when. How many years is it gonna take for Seiko to wake up to it?


----------



## matthew P

Domo said:


> Not sure if you guys have seen pics of the Asia L.E. SKX yet, but this popped up (photo K&L Watch)


So much to not like about this one.
Seiko make some of my favorite watches but many other that I don't like at all for little reasons.... this one has many of those reasons in one, easy to pass on package.

And whats up with the 30/30 minute color bezel design?


----------



## timetellinnoob

The blue wouldn't be nearly as bad if the bezel it was paired with made sense. all blue, matching blue, the half-pepsi with the wrong blue is bizarre....

would wear-- just wouldn't buy personally though =)


----------



## Rolexist

They should make an SKX GMT instead of "that" !


----------



## BarracksSi

Rolexist said:


> They should make an SKX GMT instead of "that" !


I'd be good with that. If they did, I'd have no reason for getting a GMT Master.


----------



## burns78

release in July - SBDC051:
https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDC051

Release in November - SPB051J1:
SPB051J1 | SEA | Prospex | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION

http://www.seiko-prospex.com/sea/thefirstdivers

what are the differences ?
I do not see


----------



## JoeOBrien

Nothing, one is the Japanese reference, the other is the export reference. Same reason for SBDX019 and SLA017.


----------



## burns78

JoeOBrien said:


> Same reason for SBDX019 and SLA017.


sbdx019 + sla017j1 = all 2000 pieces ???
2000 / 2 = sbdx019 + sla017j1

or

sbdx019 + sla017j1 = 2000 + 2000 = all 4000 pieces

*Because as Seiko will do in the second way it will be a big joke!!!*

I recall similarly they did with the blue MM300
SLA013 = 222 pieces
SLA015 = 200 pieces
These are practically the same watches, the second one has no laser engraver shark Zimbe


----------



## mplsabdullah

Are the SBDC051 and its blue counterpart expected to be available in big box AD retailers in the U.S. (Kohls, JCPenney, etc.) ? May have been covered somewhere in here however I do not recall ever reading it. Same question goes for the new Samurais.


----------



## burns78

mplsabdullah said:


> Are the SBDC051 and its blue counterpart expected to be available in big box AD retailers in the U.S. (Kohls, JCPenney, etc.) ? May have been covered somewhere in here however I do not recall ever reading it. Same question goes for the new Samurais.


Seiko release in 21 July - SBDC051 & 053 & Samurai


----------



## mplsabdullah

burns78 said:


> Seiko release in 21 July - SBDC051 & 053 & Samurai


Thank you however I am already aware of the release dates. My question is are these going to be in retail stores that happen to sell Seikos or only in Seiko stores, online, etc.


----------



## timetellinnoob

mplsabdullah said:


> Thank you however I am already aware of the release dates. My question is are these going to be in retail stores that happen to sell Seikos or only in Seiko stores, online, etc.


i don't think there's anything about them that would preclude them being in any place you'd find Seikos now.


----------



## walrusmonger

I don't think these will be in normal retailers, I think you'll find them at locations that carry more of the "high" end prospex models, not the Master Series.


----------



## hightimes

burns78 said:


> sbdx019 + sla017j1 = all 2000 pieces ???
> 2000 / 2 = sbdx019 + sla017j1
> 
> or
> 
> sbdx019 + sla017j1 = 2000 + 2000 = all 4000 pieces
> 
> *Because as Seiko will do in the second way it will be a big joke!!!*
> 
> I recall similarly they did with the blue MM300
> SLA013 = 222 pieces
> SLA015 = 200 pieces
> These are practically the same watches, the second one has no laser engraver shark Zimbe


It's rumored SBDX019 = 500pcs, SLA017=1500pcs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy

hightimes said:


> It's rumored SBDX019 = 500pcs, SLA017=1500pcs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its not rumoured at all.

The 62MAS is a limited edition of 2000 pieces.

500 will be released in Japan with product code SBDX019 - Japan just uses different product codes.

1500 - will be be released everywhere else with product code SLA017

and 1 of those is coming to me, I will not share !!!!


----------



## imdamian

''srpa99 An exclusive Prospex diver's watch available only in Hong Kong, Macau, Malaysia, Brunei and Singapore. 1881 pcs limited. basically a srp653 with a greenish lemon dial.''

you can view the promo video at seiko singapore facebook. love the dial but not so sure about the color combination...


----------



## JoeOBrien

It would be good if Seiko would come out with something new and exciting, instead of endless rehashes and reissues. I know they're only catering to the market, but still.

Although, having said that, if they reissued the 6138/9 at a very affordable price, I'd be all over it. But at least that would be something they hadn't done for decades.


----------



## babola

imdamian said:


> View attachment 11997754


Lego indices?

Gee, I tend to be so negative sometimes...


----------



## zaratsu

imdamian said:


> ''srpa99 An exclusive Prospex diver's watch available only in Hong Kong, Macau, Malaysia, Brunei and Singapore. 1881 pcs limited. basically a srp653 with a greenish lemon dial.''
> 
> you can view the promo video at seiko singapore facebook. love the dial but not so sure about the color combination...
> 
> 
> View attachment 11997826
> 
> View attachment 11997754


The Michelangelo?


----------



## Rolo

They should do that dial on a cushion case so we can call it the "Ninja Turtle"


----------



## kdharani

Wow looks like the lume is on 24/7. I am a fan.



imdamian said:


> ''srpa99 An exclusive Prospex diver's watch available only in Hong Kong, Macau, Malaysia, Brunei and Singapore. 1881 pcs limited. basically a srp653 with a greenish lemon dial.''
> 
> you can view the promo video at seiko singapore facebook. love the dial but not so sure about the color combination...
> 
> 
> View attachment 11997826
> 
> View attachment 11997754


----------



## riposte

Rolo said:


> They should do that dial on a cushion case so we can call it the "Ninja Turtle"


Seiko lost the opportunity
But I'm sure someone will swapping the dial with Turtle


----------



## mplsabdullah

riposte said:


> Seiko lost the opportunity
> But I'm sure someone will swapping the dial with Turtle


That is actually a really good idea. I have a stock srp777 that I am trying to figure what direction to go with. Hope you do not mind if I possibly steal your idea :-!

Of course with it being an LE I wonder how readily available the dial will be and at what price. :-s


----------



## riposte

mplsabdullah said:


> That is actually a really good idea. I have a stock srp777 that I am trying to figure what direction to go with. Hope you do not mind if I possibly steal your idea :-!
> 
> Of course with it being an LE I wonder how readily available the dial will be and at what price. :-s


What the......that LE price is almost same as 62MAS homage, 680 USD
https://hypebeast.com/zh/2017/6/seiko-prospex-srpa99k1





---

about Turtle-Monster dial swap. Is it possible, or not? I never seen someone doing that

---

Hmmm... Seiko re-releasing every modern GS
GS hi-beat special, only available on precious metal like before


----------



## Condor97

riposte said:


> What the......that LE price is almost same as 62MAS homage, 680 USD
> https://hypebeast.com/zh/2017/6/seiko-prospex-srpa99k1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> about Turtle-Monster dial swap. Is it possible, or not? I never seen someone doing that
> 
> ---
> 
> Hmmm... Seiko re-releasing every modern GS
> GS hi-beat special, only available on precious metal like before
> View attachment 12012250


Seiko's videos crack me up lol.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jarod99

quite nice...

"SRPA99K1 features a gradient green dial and reinforced glass; sapphire blue stainless steel case and dark ocean blue ceramic bezel for case protection."


----------



## petr_cha

Blue and green.. strange combo.. I am afraid, that this color combination is just pure result of taking of an old stock of blue parts from srp653 and throwing in just a new dial... 

The first pictures looked like black and green, which would be better..


----------



## targetpro

It's also breaking with the tradition of having a PADI version integrate BLUE and neutral colours only. And that's besides the simple point that blue + green has never been a winning combo.



petr_cha said:


> Blue and green.. strange combo.. I am afraid, that this color combination is just pure result of taking of an old stock of blue parts from srp653 and throwing in just a new dial...
> 
> The first pictures looked like black and green, which would be better..


----------



## U_Devrim

new GPS Landmaster is scheduled to be released..


----------



## Seppia

Let's hope it's minimum 58mm, I'm tired of all those small Seikos that are only 46-47mm recently. 

When will they come out with a normally sized watch for regular humans?


----------



## yonsson

Seppia said:


> Let's hope it's minimum 58mm, I'm tired of all those small Seikos that are only 46-47mm recently.
> 
> When will they come out with a normally sized watch for regular humans?


It's out, it's called the SLA017.


----------



## Domo

Couple new Shop L.E. Grand Seikos -

SBGC225, Wako Special Edition



SBGA365, Daimaru 300th Anniversary L.E. of 200, available at Daimaru Dept. stores.


----------



## Sevenmack

Domo said:


> Couple new Shop L.E. Grand Seikos -
> 
> SBGC225, Wako Special Edition
> 
> 
> 
> SBGA365, Daimaru 300th Anniversary L.E. of 200, available at Daimaru Dept. stores.


If the actual watches are as good as the renders, they will be horological dreams come true.


----------



## depwnz

fun fact: Seiko sucks hard at photography


----------



## babola

Sevenmack said:


> If the actual watches are as good as the renders, they will be horological dreams come true.


I hope you're right because they're not doing much for me, especially the Daimaru model.


----------



## maxxevv

U_Devrim said:


> new GPS Landmaster is scheduled to be released..
> View attachment 12124578


That looks interesting! What's the model number for that ??

Edit: found it, SBED007. Pretty pricey for pre-order at JPY 233,200.

Measures 50 x 48.7 x 15.2mm , 24mm lugs


----------



## GT1-Reach

Seiko should redo a run of their old knight models. These were great watches


----------



## Sevenmack

depwnz said:


> fun fact: Seiko sucks hard at photography


Only if you look at its Web site. Try the Instagram sites:
https://www.instagram.com/grandseikoofficial/
https://www.instagram.com/seikowatchusa/?hl=en
https://www.instagram.com/seikowatchofficial/?hl=en
https://www.instagram.com/seikowatchjapan/?hl=en


----------



## riposte

SBGD202, 4,400,000 JPY​






















2,100,000 and 1,250,000 JPY


----------



## Toshk

^
Hope they make steel version for next year! <= 40mm


----------



## BarracksSi

riposte said:


> SBGD202, 4,400,000 JPY​
> View attachment 12193346


 Oooooooooh....


----------



## BDC

BarracksSi said:


> Oooooooooh....


Similar reaction here....


----------



## Horoticus

^ Agreed, that is a looker!


----------



## countingseconds

That GS is gorgeous!


----------



## JazzBass

GT1-Reach said:


> Seiko should redo a run of their old knight models. These were great watches


Well, yes and no. They were nice, except for the unusual lug width, which meant no band swapping options. And I really like swapping watch bands. In fact this, and its rather steep price, is why I won't buy a Transocean.


----------



## Biggles3

Sumo Zimbe in a few weeks.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## AnR_classyStore

Taken from another forum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola

AnR_classyStore said:


> Taken from another forum


Colors of the rainbow. Gained.
Taste. Lost.


----------



## Biggles3

Seems this piece is either a love or hate it piece within the Thai & Asian Seiko forums, lots think it's really cool while many can't stand it. Apparently it will be limited to 1639 pieces with an msrp of 37,500baht or just over $1100usd.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

Seems this piece is either a love or hate it piece within the Thai & Asian Seiko forums, lots think it's really cool while many can't stand it. Apparently it will be limited to 1639 pieces with an msrp of 37,500baht or just over $1100usd.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger

I love it, nicer than the previous green sumo LE.


----------



## DB0954A4

Not for me but I'm sure it will go fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## georgefl74

It needs a black ceramic bezel. Havent seen a PVD Sumo since the little green men edition and that one diaappeared.


----------



## Cobia

AnR_classyStore said:


> Taken from another forum
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it barring the gold crown and maybe the dial is a bit bright, will be a big seller for sure.


----------



## kubelik

Not sure what there is to like about it, one of the more heinous special editions in terms of color combinations. Bleh.


----------



## Zanetti

AnR_classyStore said:


> Taken from another forum
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good Lord, why not throwing in some orange and green for a good 'balance' ?


----------



## hakabasch

Cobia said:


> I like it barring the gold crown and maybe the dial is a bit bright, will be a big seller for sure.


OMG that's hideous lol


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

There needs to be more purple in the watch world.


----------



## John_Frum

Ghastly thing. Good that it is limited.


----------



## pekshn89

I like it  wird japan thing

Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack

AnR_classyStore said:


> Taken from another forum


The color is lovely. The typography? Not so lovely. Three out of five stars for me.


----------



## smille76

I'd call it the "Grimace Sumo" or "Grumo"










Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jonpod

Limited to not me, thankfully.


----------



## davym2112

A black bezel insert would transform the watch, the purple is a strange choice and not even the usual parts bin raid.....


----------



## petr_cha

pekshn89 said:


> I like it  wird japan thing
> 
> Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


Thai thing...


----------



## targetpro

petr_cha said:


> Thai thing...


While I'm not a huge fan of the colour combo, I love that Seiko is trying new things and willing to take chances. No matter how you divide it up, few mainstream watch manufacturers are willing to bend that far away from their tried and true selling colours. The colour pair reminds me of something Thai as well.


----------



## targetpro

Love the "Grumo" name you came up with!!

(Apart from being purple, Grimace even looks like a sumo wrestler! 



smille76 said:


> I'd call it the "Grimace Sumo" or "Grumo"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## petr_cha

targetpro said:


> While I'm not a huge fan of the colour combo, I love that Seiko is trying new things and willing to take chances. No matter how you divide it up, few mainstream watch manufacturers are willing to band that far away from their tried and true selling colours. The colour pair reminds me of something Thai as well.


It is a Thailand limited edition... Often designed by Thailand Seiko branch... Probably the same story here..


----------



## babola

petr_cha said:


> It is a Thailand limited edition... Often designed by Thailand Seiko branch... Probably the same story here..


Yup, same what I heard. There's a design team there who are quite independent and don't necessarily report on every move to the mothership in Japan.

That said, the Turtle Zimbe design they came out last year is one of the most thoughtful Seiko watch designs I have seen in modern times. I just 'had' to have it.


----------



## T1meout

*Seiko Astron Giugiaro Desing Ltd. Edition
*3000 units.
$2,7k


----------



## countingseconds

T1meout said:


> *Seiko Astron Giugiaro Desing Ltd. Edition
> *3000 units.
> $2,7k


It's already out and available in China. looks good and tech. Not my style though


----------



## hightimes

babola said:


> Yup, same what I heard. There's a design team there who are quite independent and don't necessarily report on every move to the mothership in Japan.


It's a very interesting story.
Usually over all brand image or products is controlled by design or planning division in headquarter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwwppp

petr_cha said:


> It is a Thailand limited edition... Often designed by Thailand Seiko branch... Probably the same story here..


Could be designed by Barney

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h

These new square Seiko Recraft automatics cast almost no shadow on the internet. I read about them (Seiko model numbers SNKP23, SNKP25 and SNKP27) from a post on the bargains page, but other than this picture (a screen capture from Mimo of Long Beach) there is little hype or information about them. Nothing on the Seiko USA page, nor on the usual watch review sites, nor here at WUS. Did Seiko just toss them into the world like abandoned cats?

Intriguing, square watches. I like the two on leather bands.


----------



## T1meout

ki6h said:


> These new square Seiko Recraft automatics cast almost no shadow on the internet. I read about them (Seiko model numbers SNKP23, SNKP25 and SNKP27) from a post on the bargains page, but other than this picture (a screen capture from Mimo of Long Beach) there is little hype or information about them. Nothing on the Seiko USA page, nor on the usual watch review sites, nor here at WUS. Did Seiko just toss them into the world like abandoned cats?
> 
> Intriguing, square watches. I like the two on leather bands.
> 
> View attachment 12339613


I know nothing about these releases, but your post sure is funny.


----------



## fishfingers

I rather like these - you don't see a lot of square offerings from Seiko recently, and most tend to be quartz. I'd prefer if they didn't have the circle inside the dial, it would have been fun to have an unashamedly square example.

EDIT - anyone got any idea of the size of these watches? I tried googling the model numbers and the only result was the Mimo site, and they don't give any measurements..



ki6h said:


> These new square Seiko Recraft automatics cast almost no shadow on the internet. I read about them (Seiko model numbers SNKP23, SNKP25 and SNKP27) from a post on the bargains page, but other than this picture (a screen capture from Mimo of Long Beach) there is little hype or information about them. Nothing on the Seiko USA page, nor on the usual watch review sites, nor here at WUS. Did Seiko just toss them into the world like abandoned cats?
> 
> Intriguing, square watches. I like the two on leather bands.
> 
> View attachment 12339613


----------



## AK2112

fishfingers said:


> I rather like these - you don't see a lot of square offerings from Seiko recently, and most tend to be quartz. I'd prefer if they didn't have the circle inside the dial, it would have been fun to have an unashamedly square example.
> 
> EDIT - anyone got any idea of the size of these watches? I tried googling the model numbers and the only result was the Mimo site, and they don't give any measurements..


Being part of the Recraft line, I bet they're going to be big. 42mm minimum.


----------



## Duncan_McCloud

My pretty new AGAM401 Wired

View attachment WP_20170711_00_48_19_Pro__highres.jpg


----------



## targetpro

I quite like these. Good find KI6H (I like your Hollywood callsign). Here are bigger images for those that care. Supposedly a 30% discount from mimosjewelry.com too.





















Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## babola

Pure sweetness and charisma of the '70-es.

Although I wouldn't necessary wear one today, I very much like them...that day/date window is pure olde-worlde class.


----------



## hakabasch

Those are pretty!
Can you find the case size information? 
It's such a shame that the last batch of recrafts are so big.... defeats the point of "retro"



targetpro said:


> I quite like these. Good find KI6H (I like your Hollywood callsign). Here are bigger images for those that care. Supposedly a 30% discount from mimosjewelry.com too.
> 
> View attachment 12340101
> View attachment 12340103
> View attachment 12340105
> 
> 
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## countingseconds

targetpro said:


> I quite like these. Good find KI6H (I like your Hollywood callsign). Here are bigger images for those that care. Supposedly a 30% discount from mimosjewelry.com too.
> 
> View attachment 12340101


I'm really digging this one on bracelet. I hope it has solid end links and then it's all mine!


----------



## Cosmodromedary

That's a Monster style bracelet. The links look to be solid.


----------



## ki6h

fishfingers said:


> I rather like these - you don't see a lot of square offerings from Seiko recently, and most tend to be quartz. I'd prefer if they didn't have the circle inside the dial, it would have been fun to have an unashamedly square example.
> 
> EDIT - anyone got any idea of the size of these watches? I tried googling the model numbers and the only result was the Mimo site, and they don't give any measurements..


Amazon Marketplace has an SNKP27 on sale and they claim that the dial is 39.5 mm. However, they also claim that the green dial is black....

I suspect cut-n-paste. Amazon watch descriptions are always iffy.










Case diameter39.5 millimeters [?]
Case Thickness11.7 millimeters
Band Materialleather calfskin
Band lengthMen's Standard
Band width22 millimeters
Band ColorBlack [Nope! Brown.]
Dial colorBlack [Nope! Green.]
Bezel materialStainless steel


----------



## appleb

I copied a picture of an SNKN01 from the Seiko website and resized it until the strap width matched the square recraft.
The SNKN01 has a 22mm band and 43.5mm case size. Assuming both watches use 22mm bands, it looks like the square recraft may actually be larger?


----------



## BarracksSi

appleb said:


> I copied a picture of an SNKN01 from the Seiko website and resized it until the strap width matched the square recraft.
> The SNKN01 has a 22mm band and 43.5mm case size. Assuming both watches use 22mm bands, it looks like the square recraft may actually be larger?


Try it again, but instead of matching the strap widths, match the size of the dials -- specifically, line up the center and the day-date windows. This would effectively use the size of the movement as the common measurement.


----------



## BigBluefish

Biggles3 said:


> Sumo Zimbe in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Whoa. A green or white dial would have gone better with that purple bezel. And with the gild hands and markers, shouldn't the bezel text be gold? I...nevermind.


----------



## muchacho_

appleb said:


> I copied a picture of an SNKN01 from the Seiko website and resized it until the strap width matched the square recraft.
> The SNKN01 has a 22mm band and 43.5mm case size. Assuming both watches use 22mm bands, it looks like the square recraft may actually be larger?












SNKN01 has a 24mm strap.

I aligned the center of the dial and date window as BarracksSi suggested. It seems the new recraft is significantly smaller. Also keep in mind that the dial is additionaly enlraged due to barrel distortion of crappy cell photo. I'm willing to believe that it has indeed 39,5 mm case diameter.


----------



## watchuck

appleb said:


> I copied a picture of an SNKN01 from the Seiko website and resized it until the strap width matched the square recraft.
> The SNKN01 has a 22mm band and 43.5mm case size. Assuming both watches use 22mm bands, it looks like the square recraft may actually be larger?


The SNKN01 actually has a 24mm lug width


----------



## timetellinnoob

muchacho_ said:


> SNKN01 has a 24mm strap.
> 
> I aligned the center of the dial and date window as BarracksSi suggested. It seems the new recraft is significantly smaller. Also keep in mind that the dial is additionaly enlraged due to barrel distortion of crappy cell photo. I'm willing to believe that it has indeed 39,5 mm case diameter.


these really could be worth a peep, if that's the size. when i first saw those earlier Recrafts, i jut _assumed_ they were reasonably sized. now just need to see the other angles. and heh, they are still running the 7s.


----------



## ki6h

muchacho_ said:


> SNKN01 has a 24mm strap.
> 
> I aligned the center of the dial and date window as BarracksSi suggested. It seems the new recraft is significantly smaller. Also keep in mind that the dial is additionaly enlraged due to barrel distortion of crappy cell photo. I'm willing to believe that it has indeed 39,5 mm case diameter.


This is ingenious sleuthing. CSI: Watchuseek.


----------



## Biggles3

BigBluefish said:


> Whoa. A green or white dial would have gone better with that purple bezel. And with the gild hands and markers, shouldn't the bezel text be gold? I...nevermind.


I believe the blue is in reference to the glowing plankton in oceans or something like that. But ask ten different people their opinion and you'll get ten different answers about what the design should be, for me the only change would be SS instead of PVD but like it nonetheless so placed my order yesterday 

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

ki6h said:


> This is ingenious sleuthing. CSI: Watchuseek.


So over the top it's beyond irritating and approaching admirable.


----------



## BarracksSi

ki6h said:


> This is ingenious sleuthing. CSI: Watchuseek.





Robotaz said:


> So over the top it's beyond irritating and approaching admirable.


Good job, *muchacho_*.

You'll see this a lot in other watches that share movements. The case size, strap width, and dial proportions may change, but there are some things that have to stay the same because of the movement, like the movement thickness, chronograph subdial locations (where applicable), and -- most likely -- the location of the date window.


----------



## brandon\




----------



## targetpro

Based on what I can tell, the 39.5mm case size width is correct for these. I nice relief from the huge offerings as of late.


----------



## fishfingers

Square watches always look/feel bigger, but these look pretty promising - I'll have to keep an eye on these!


----------



## mplsabdullah

Yep those new square Seikos look pretty good. Thanks for the sleuthing guys.


----------



## Mmpaste

Oooh! That snkp23 square looks nice! Maybe Seiko will "recraft" it further and turn it into a proper Monaco 5 hander.


----------



## targetpro

Mmpaste said:


> ...and turn it into a proper Monaco 5 hander.


Now THAT would be awesome! The idea reminds me of this old Seiko 5 I love:








* Edit: not mine. I wish.


----------



## Marrin

I also like they used properly long hands on the square ones, the model is more to my liking with every new picture

WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## awrose

I can confirm that it is not nearly as gigantic as some of the earlier Recrafts. But it's still pretty substantial - the design is definitely "chunky". I switched the black strap for a fluco rally - the one that came with it was actually quite nice, but I thought black was the wrong color for the dial. One potential downside is there is no lume, just white paint. Odd...


----------



## xbgen2

targetpro said:


> Based on what I can tell, the 39.5mm case size width is correct for these. I nice relief from the huge offerings as of late.


LOL!!!...Seiko makes sooooo many watches I cant own cause they are *too damn small*....anything under 48mm doesnt work on a 9 inch wrist....anything under 44, which is the majority of Seiko watches, fit on any wrist under 8 inches and look perfect....so cry me a river...


----------



## timetellinnoob

xbgen2 said:


> LOL!!!...Seiko makes sooooo many watches I cant own cause they are *too damn small*....anything under 48mm doesnt work on a 9 inch wrist....anything under 44, which is the majority of Seiko watches, fit on any wrist under 8 inches and look perfect....so cry me a river...


sounds like you'd enjoy the earlier recrafts then


----------



## targetpro

You might like some of their divers then. I recently picked up the SUN019 for a friend, which should fit a very large wrist. Beautiful watch to see in person. To me, the black on it, under its AR sapphire, is indistinguishable from Seiko's urushi lacquer dials.



xbgen2 said:


> LOL!!!...Seiko makes sooooo many watches I cant own cause they are *too damn small*....anything under 48mm doesnt work on a 9 inch wrist....anything under 44, which is the majority of Seiko watches, fit on any wrist under 8 inches and look perfect....so cry me a river...


----------



## xbgen2

targetpro said:


> You might like some of their divers then. I recently picked up the SUN019 for a friend, which should fit a very large wrist. Beautiful watch to see in person. To me, the black on it, under its AR sapphire, is indistinguishable from Seiko's urushi lacquer dials.


I am currently selling a SUN043 (the white dial version of the SUN019) because it "appears" too small on my wrist at 48mm...a beautiful watch, but too small....the only seiko Ive ever fallen in love with is my current seiko srpa81j, a 51.7mm watch, which is at Duartes right now being customized....

It sucks being a watch fan and having such large wrists, it makes so many watches I would otherwise love unavailable for me....ugh


----------



## kubelik

Man... A 9 inch wrist? That's mind boggling. Is there any watch that you feel looks good on wrist? Just curious. The 50mm+ Tunas? There's some large-ish Astrons, right?


----------



## GadgetKing

awrose said:


> I can confirm that it is not nearly as gigantic as some of the earlier Recrafts. But it's still pretty substantial - the design is definitely "chunky". I switched the black strap for a fluco rally - the one that came with it was actually quite nice, but I thought black was the wrong color for the dial. One potential downside is there is no lume, just white paint. Odd...


The lack of lume on the Recraft series drives me nuts. I replaced the hands on the one I had before flipping it.


----------



## fogbound

21 jewel movement. Does that mean it's got a 7S26 under the hood? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## targetpro

Most the Recraft autos seem to. *EDIT* Confirmed yes.


fogbound said:


> 21 jewel movement. Does that mean it's got a 7S26 under the hood?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmodromedary

I'm liking the look of the new recrafts! Good colour choices, and I'm glad they are smaller than the last lot.


----------



## BarracksSi

GadgetKing said:


> The lack of lume on the Recraft series drives me nuts. I replaced the hands on the one I had before flipping it.


Its a baffling choice. Seiko gets so close to something hip and skimps on the one thing that they're better at than almost any one else.


----------



## kubelik

If there's one thing I've learned about Japanese brands,is that they're incredibly uptight about protecting product hierarchy. Canon is notorious for doing this with their cameras. It's not that they don't have the technology, or even that they can't provide it at that price point - they simply won't do it, in order too create as many strata of products as possible. Ridiculous stuff gets nerfed for this reason, like tiny little lume plots.


----------



## targetpro

Good find on the upcoming Zimbe! I have a feeling this is one of many Seikos that simply doesn't photo well. In fact, I bet this Sumo will be amazing in person. (Especially with the PVD case.)

For comparison, check out how crappy the green SUMO LE looks in the photo compared with a video of it:







vs. 






Biggles3 said:


> Sumo Zimbe in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

targetpro said:


> Great Post! I have a feeling this is one of many Seikos that simply doesn't photo well. In fact, I bet this Sumo will be amazing in person. (Especially with the PVD case.)
> 
> For comparison, check out how crappy the green SUMO LE looks in the photo compared with a video of it:
> 
> View attachment 12351723
> vs.


Friends that were at the official release said it is stunning in the flesh. Definitely a marmite piece as the colours will mean it has its haters but there will be just as many that love it too. http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...-southeast-asian-marketing-push/#.WWmUn72lbqA










Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## USF

These are newly released Middle East exclusive Seikos
SNKP21J (Gold) & SNKP22J (black)
Both are 42mm


----------



## targetpro

Then again, there's folks like myself who prefer to NOT have lume on dress or casual-dress watches.



BarracksSi said:


> Its a baffling choice. Seiko gets so close to something hip and skimps on the one thing that they're better at than almost any one else.


----------



## Hesemonni

Stumbled upon this one on Seiko USA's site. I may have to buy it even though it's not an automatic.


----------



## Redfury

It looks like a gshock frogman. I'm digging it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

awrose said:


> I can confirm that it is not nearly as gigantic as some of the earlier Recrafts. But it's still pretty substantial - the design is definitely "chunky". I switched the black strap for a fluco rally - the one that came with it was actually quite nice, but I thought black was the wrong color for the dial. One potential downside is there is no lume, just white paint. Odd...


This looks fantastic. Wrist size?


----------



## timetellinnoob

oh. i thought these were better than older recrafts because they had lume... that _totally_ looks like lume. and they _still _don't? that's a deal breaker at this point, meh.

"smaller case, check. lume? ch--... nah nevermind, no lume."


----------



## riposte

Seiko releasing GS SD with 18K gold bracelet, at 4,000,000 JPY (ref. SBGA362) with 9R15 (+-10s/month) and 61GS inspired case (like SBGH243/245)
it seems GS with gold bracelet is selling well (or we can say there is a enough demand) because Seiko released again GS quartz with gold bracelet (SBGX218)


----------



## rong338

Hesemonni said:


> Stumbled upon this one on Seiko USA's site. I may have to buy it even though it's not an automatic.


Do you have a link for this one? Can't find it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h

rong338 said:


> Do you have a link for this one? Can't find it.
> 
> Here you go...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


http://seikousa.com/collections/recraft/


----------



## targetpro

It looks like the hands are lumed (if you check out other pics of them) and those appear to be lume pips at the end of the baton markers.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

targetpro said:


> It looks like the hands are lumed (if you check out other pics of them) and those appear to be lume pips at the end of the baton markers.


The specs on Seiko's site state, "LumiBrite hands and markers."


----------



## ThomasH

.

*Also newly Released? A very retro Seiko Recraft series, SNE44x with lume!*

I apologize if I am "late to the party" with these, but I just saw them on the same page as those chrono-style Recraft models on the Seiko site.

Very old-fashion hands and hour numerals, a nice simple case design, solar powered and with LumiBrite.

Mano man, I hope the numerals are lumed and that stripe on the second hand too! I love me some lumed numerals!! :-d



































Of course (curse you stupid modern watch fashion!!) they are not retro in size, at 43mm. o|

Still, I like the style! :-!

- Thomas


----------



## targetpro

I love what they did on the hour hand. Very subtle and appropriate for the genre.


----------



## artblakey

AnR_classyStore said:


> Taken from another forum
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this the new Seiko x Marvel collab? The blue/gold/purple is totally Thanos inspired.


----------



## metalgear

artblakey said:


> Is this the new Seiko x Marvel collab? The blue/gold/purple is totally Thanos inspired.


Blue, purple and GOLD

Sent from my SM-T819Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry

artblakey said:


> Is this the new Seiko x Marvel collab? The blue/gold/purple is totally Thanos inspired.


I think you just named it: the Thanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstrong31

Sarx045 versatility.


----------



## countingseconds

I like it! both the name and the watch Thanos.


----------



## jsohal

Now that it's named thanos, kinda want to get it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Twin

[/CENTER]

Of course (curse you stupid modern watch fashion!!) they are not retro in size, at 43mm. o|

Still, I like the style! :-!

- Thomas[/QUOTE]

The Green one looks nice, sort of Alpanist green.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> *Also newly Released? A very retro Seiko Recraft series, SNE44x with lume!*
> 
> I apologize if I am "late to the party" with these, but I just saw them on the same page as those chrono-style Recraft models on the Seiko site.
> 
> Very old-fashion hands and hour numerals, a nice simple case design, solar powered and with LumiBrite.
> 
> Mano man, I hope the numerals are lumed and that stripe on the second hand too! I love me some lumed numerals!! :-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course (curse you stupid modern watch fashion!!) they are not retro in size, at 43mm. o|
> 
> Still, I like the style! :-!
> 
> - Thomas


The Green one looks nice, sort of Alpanist green.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
Just an FYI: Those have all been available for several months. I tried the green one when first released and it did not fit my personal tastes.


----------



## hightimes

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> *Also newly Released? A very retro Seiko Recraft series, SNE44x with lume!*
> 
> I apologize if I am "late to the party" with these, but I just saw them on the same page as those chrono-style Recraft models on the Seiko site.
> 
> Very old-fashion hands and hour numerals, a nice simple case design, solar powered and with LumiBrite.
> 
> Mano man, I hope the numerals are lumed and that stripe on the second hand too! I love me some lumed numerals!! :-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course (curse you stupid modern watch fashion!!) they are not retro in size, at 43mm. o|
> 
> Still, I like the style! :-!
> 
> - Thomas


Why Seiko made hands so shorter? 
I prefer to more longer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riposte

hightimes said:


> Why Seiko made hands so shorter?
> I prefer to more longer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because combination of big case, big dial, and *maybe *fairly low torque movement
Try to compare with this (SBPX063) at 40mm


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Awesome thread! Seiko has had several amazing launches simce this thread was posted culminating with the recent sla017.


----------



## georgefl74

mplsabdullah said:


> The Green one looks nice, sort of Alpanist green.
> 
> .


Hands and dial are Alpinist. How about getting an Alpinist instead?


----------



## Marrin

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> *Also newly Released? A very retro Seiko Recraft series, SNE44x with lume!*
> 
> I apologize if I am "late to the party" with these, but I just saw them on the same page as those chrono-style Recraft models on the Seiko site.
> 
> Very old-fashion hands and hour numerals, a nice simple case design, solar powered and with LumiBrite.
> 
> Mano man, I hope the numerals are lumed and that stripe on the second hand too! I love me some lumed numerals!! :-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course (curse you stupid modern watch fashion!!) they are not retro in size, at 43mm. o|
> 
> Still, I like the style! :-!
> 
> - Thomas


I love (sarcasm) that they make them modern in size at 43 but leave the hands that are more appropriate on a 35mm watch?!
What were they thinking?!

WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## babola

Marrin said:


> I love (sarcasm) that they make them modern in size at 43 but leave the hands that are more appropriate on a 35mm watch?!
> What were they thinking?!
> 
> WatchGeek YT Channel


That watch has issues. Ill-positioned 24 hour inner circle simply doesn't allow hour hand to be longer. That dictates the length of the minute hand, which again simply couldn't be any longer as it would be out of sync and disproportionate to the hour hand length.

Another watch in multitude of Seikos soon to be forgotten as it ever existed...


----------



## Cosmodromedary

Is this the first time Seiko have delved into pre-weathered finish on watch cases? Seems like a response to Fossil's range of modern-retro


----------



## burns78

January 2018?


----------



## walrusmonger

That wave pattern is cool, looks similar to the pattern on the Sumo Thailand LEs.


----------



## riposte

PADI, PADI EVERYWHERE!
But That 62MAS homage is very cool, I want it


----------



## Cobia

burns78 said:


> January 2018?


Whats this blue wavy dial PADI here? more PADI collabs! Great by me, unlike many i dont care how many divers they Padify, i love em.
I like the samuari and solar chronos here a lot, like the wavy dial for something different, adds depth to the dial.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

burns78 said:


> January 2018?


I'm literally going to go bankrupt.

Does anyone know how to get on a waiting list or notification list for when Limited Editions are coming out. I always miss them because I'm a few weeks late.


----------



## burns78

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I'm literally going to go bankrupt.
> 
> Does anyone know how to get on a waiting list or notification list for when Limited Editions are coming out. I always miss them because I'm a few weeks late.


please !!! Excess / too much PADI = puking


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Cosmodromedary said:


> Is this the first time Seiko have delved into pre-weathered finish on watch cases? Seems like a response to Fossil's range of modern-retro


Nope! There was the SUS line which are awesome little watches, some with a 4S movement!
http://wornandwound.com/affordable-vintage-seiko-sus-4s15-military/








They are nice if you can score one for under $500 USD.


----------



## John_Frum

hightimes said:


> Why Seiko made hands so shorter?
> I prefer to more longer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Case is too large for the movement. Wonder when we will see <40 mm releases from Seiko?


----------



## countingseconds

Love the PADI-ing of Seiko Diver's! Please keep them coming and yes, don't make them any smaller than 42mm, please, pretty please.


----------



## Muddycow

Really liked the PADI sumo but PADIfying every model in the diver lineup seems a bit much...


----------



## georgefl74

Oh that first blue/black PADI is calling to me. First purchase for 2018 :-!



Mr. James Duffy said:


> Nope! There was the SUS line which are awesome little watches, some with a 4S movement!
> Affordable Vintage: Seiko SUS 4S15 "Military" - worn&wound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are nice if you can score one for under $500 USD.


There's absolutely no f way you can score one for under $1k in Japan nowadays


----------



## ki6h

Ok, Seiko finally acknowledges paternity of their three new awesome square Recraft watches:

http://seikousa.com/collections/recraft/


----------



## ki6h

But what's this on the Seiko site.... open-heart cocktail time ?!? Is that one cocktail too many?

SSA358 and SSA359


















http://seikousa.com/collections/presage/


----------



## imdamian

saw some mysterious new seiko 5s appearing in local ads... (not my picture)


----------



## ChristopherChia

Wow, I'm so smitten by this!


ki6h said:


> Ok, Seiko finally acknowledges paternity of their three new awesome square Recraft watches:
> 
> Seiko USA / Collections / Recraft Series


----------



## atarione

imdamian said:


> saw some mysterious new seiko 5s appearing in local ads... (not my picture)
> 
> View attachment 12398321


those are sharp looking but ... probably bigger than I am going to like... I bet those are 44~45mm.. ugh...


Affordable watches


----------



## appleb

I like the design of the new square recrafts. Although I wish they went with the 4R36 movement instead of the 7S36.


----------



## ki6h

appleb said:


> I like the design of the new square recrafts. Although I wish they went with the 4R36 movement instead of the 7S36.


Here are the other 2: SNKP23 and SNKP25


----------



## timetellinnoob

appleb said:


> I like the design of the new square recrafts. Although I wish they went with the 4R36 movement instead of the 7S36.


and lume! these are unbuyable =\


----------



## Seppia

imdamian said:


> saw some mysterious new seiko 5s appearing in local ads... (not my picture)
> 
> View attachment 12398321


Wow those are real winners! Seiko will probably ruin them by making them 46mm or so.

They look like if Doxa and the Hamilton Pan Europ had a baby


----------



## Seppia

Would be cool if somebody could find the model number for these.


----------



## joepac

[/QUOTE]

Liking this one. A lot...

Edit: 39.5mm which isn't too bad but square watches usually wear larger... I can live with that but 7s26 For $275? (I know retail is much less IRL, but still...)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble

Seppia said:


> Wow those are real winners! Seiko will probably ruin them by making them 46mm or so.
> 
> They look like if Doxa and the Hamilton Pan Europ had a baby


Yeah! And what a love child! I'll buy one of those, particularly the blue.


----------



## imdamian

more pictures from the seller... i do find the model numbers (srpb**) strange...


----------



## Seppia

imdamian said:


> more pictures from the seller... i do find the model numbers (srpb**) strange...
> 
> View attachment 12399407
> View attachment 12399409
> 
> View attachment 12399413
> View attachment 12399415


These look superb, thanks a lot for the info!
Two things:
1- cost?
2- any word on the size?

I don't want to bother you too much so if you can be so kind as to PM me the seller contact I'll shoot him an email and report back - you don't have to do all the work

Thanks!


----------



## Seppia

Found this seller on eBay
http://m.ebay.com/itm/282589568914?...14&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_mwBanner=1

Looks like it's 4r36!

They are nice and slim, plus lug holes YAY!



















44mm though


----------



## countingseconds

44mm is good. Look how short those lugs are.


----------



## tekong

Need help with this seiko 5 model, is it bronze? I was in a rush, did a search online but nothing










We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## imdamian

found these from your ebay seller!

srpb73








srpb74


----------



## targetpro

That's not a dial one would want an open-heart on.



ki6h said:


> But what's this on the Seiko site.... open-heart cocktail time ?!? Is that one cocktail too many?
> 
> SSA358 and SSA359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko USA / Collections / Presage


----------



## targetpro

Are those not lume pips on the dial and hands?



timetellinnoob said:


> and lume! these are unbuyable =\


----------



## timetellinnoob

targetpro said:


> Are those not lume pips on the dial and hands?


white paint, i think someone mentioned a little earlier =\


----------



## diverswatchusa

Wow, superb watches. Mine were of on vintage side.


----------



## babola

Those 4r36 powered Seiko 5 SRPBs are getting dangerously close to the Prospex category, both by the quality and price range.

Almost lie a 'Seiko 5 on steroids'.


----------



## AiBiao57

imdamian said:


> more pictures from the seller... i do find the model numbers (srpb**) strange...
> 
> View attachment 12399407



















_*David, Buy Me.

David, What are you doing?

David? You don't need OTHER watches.

David...
*_


----------



## ZASKAR36

imdamian said:


> more pictures from the seller... i do find the model numbers (srpb**) strange...
> 
> View attachment 12399407
> View attachment 12399409
> 
> View attachment 12399413
> View attachment 12399415


I WANT









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## funnyperson1

babola said:


> Those 4r36 powered Seiko 5 SRPBs are getting dangerously close to the Prospex category, both by the quality and price range.
> 
> Almost lie a 'Seiko 5 on steroids'.


It looks to me like they are reusing the tooling from the turtles with less finishing and sharper case edges. The dimensions seem to confirm this. Sharp looking watches either way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikksteel

I'm pretty sure one of those green dialed Turtle5's will be in my watch box sooner than later. Looking forward to when prices start coming down!


----------



## 6R15

More nice Seiko watches ruined by the 5 Sports badge, :/


----------



## countingseconds

6R15 said:


> More nice Seiko watches ruined by the 5 Sports badge, :/


Agree with you on this one. At lest it doesn't say SPORTS


----------



## markmv

It does say SPORTS
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B074BPS5YN#immersive-view_1501890644080














Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

Saw one today in a local store, stopped me cold on my tracks but I didn't have time to go in and check it out. Will report back


----------



## Cobia




----------



## imdamian

saw the new sports 5 today. to my disappointment the green dial is really really dark. i even mistook it for the black version. the silver ring around dial has some sort of coating, displaying a spectrum effect (like your compact disc). the limited editions have a 'sandpaper' textured dial and are not numbered. this model stands out to me most (not my picture) although you can hardly see the hands.


----------



## countingseconds

markmv said:


> It does say SPORTS
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B074BPS5YN#immersive-view_1501890644080
> View attachment 12403289
> View attachment 12403291
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


Ah, snap! It does say SPORTS! That's too bad. Good thing the color scheme is hiding it a bit.


----------



## Spring-Diver

The black LE is 100% bad a**

But at almost $400 usd, I'll have to pass. However the lume looks to be pretty good 










Does any know if it has a screw down crown?

Cheers
Shannon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## babola

Spring-Diver said:


> Does any know if it has a screw down crown?


That wouldn't be a screw down crown, no.


----------



## babola

funnyperson1 said:


> It looks to me like they are reusing the tooling from the turtles with less finishing and sharper case edges. The dimensions seem to confirm this. Sharp looking watches either way.


Nah, just the late 60es early 70es Seiko Speedtimer case style.

It's also almost identical to the 6105-8000 diver case.


----------



## targetpro

Doesn't bother me in the least.

My Seiko beater (an SNZG15 on silicone) has enough insignia on the dial to kill a small farm animal, but I love it nonetheless.



6R15 said:


> More nice Seiko watches ruined by the 5 Sports badge, :/


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy

Figure I would drop a pic of the SARY081/SSA343

Much nicer in the flesh - typical Seiko marketing pics ruin this one.

Total impulse buy. But also seems I'm one of the first to have one.

(Stock strap was godawful)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxevv

That looks very nice !!


----------



## AiBiao57

Spring-Diver said:


> The black LE is 100% bad a**
> 
> But at almost $400 usd, I'll have to pass. However the lume looks to be pretty good
> 
> Does any know if it has a screw down crown?
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi Shannon, Sorry to tell you that the Black LE is actually *Dark Green* in color in real life, not *Dark black black*....

Crown are not screw down.

We already had these watches for sometime here in Hong Kong.... No sure why...

No big shop sell Seiko 5 in Hong Kong, and there is 0 marketing done for them.

But in my dark far inside alley shop we had them since many weeks ago.


----------



## imdamian

babola said:


> Those 4r36 powered Seiko 5 SRPBs are getting dangerously close to the Prospex category, both by the quality and price range.
> 
> Almost lie a 'Seiko 5 on steroids'.


right now the new sports 5 selling more than a prospex spra71 and the l.e. ones cost the same as prospex sprb61. i think i will wait for the price to drop.


----------



## riposte

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Figure I would drop a pic of the SARY081/SSA343
> 
> Much nicer in the flesh - typical Seiko marketing pics ruin this one.


Seiko forget to increasing marketing budget for low up to mid-end segment 
Grand Seiko Japan instagram https://www.instagram.com/grandseikojapan/ and international https://www.instagram.com/grandseikoofficial/ is really looks nice btw, they really improve for GS alone but forgetting the rest


----------



## booest

The new CockTails are looking good.

The Square face ReCraft looks real good too.


----------



## Johan Chandy

Gorgeous!!! What strap is that?



SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Figure I would drop a pic of the SARY081/SSA343
> 
> Much nicer in the flesh - typical Seiko marketing pics ruin this one.
> 
> Total impulse buy. But also seems I'm one of the first to have one.
> 
> (Stock strap was godawful)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy

Johan Chandy said:


> Gorgeous!!! What strap is that?


Dassari Patina distressed strap from StrapsCo. I'm not really a strap guy, but in my limited aftermarket strap experience, this is a very good choice. Not too stiff and nicely finished. Find it here: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HP260PE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Hesemonni

Seppia said:


> Looks like it's 4r36!
> 
> They are nice and slim, plus lug holes YAY!
> 
> *4R36 movement pic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44mm though


A few thoughts:

1) 4R36 movement on Seiko 5 -line is cool. More movements need to be hackable.

2) The Seiko Navigator Timer_ish _shape of these watches mock me for wanting an affordable automatic Seiko GMT.










God I love that watch.

3) Never really paid any attention to the 'Sports' text on fivers until some of you pointed it out on these watches and now I can't stand it either.


----------



## Fabiopascua

Hi there, has anyone heard of these SEIKO srpb57, 59, 61 from their PROSPEX line?
I can't find almost no info on those, they are 4R35 powered and have a slide ruler on bezel and dial, as for pilot watches.
Thanks, Fabio.


----------



## imdamian

Fabiopascua said:


> Hi there, has anyone heard of these SEIKO srpb57, 59, 61 from their PROSPEX line?
> I can't find almost no info on those, they are 4R35 powered and have a slide ruler on bezel and dial, as for pilot watches.
> Thanks, Fabio.


you can find the info here -> SKY | Prospex | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION

SRPB57








SRPB59







SRPB61


----------



## Fabiopascua

Yes, thanks!
I like the '61 the most, it has a good contrast between that black bezel ring and the white dial one.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Dang, 44mm for the new Prospex Sky Automatics? I know they are flight watches but the small-wrist army will not be pleased. (I'm not pleased.)


----------



## MLJinAK

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Dang, 44mm for the new Prospex Sky Automatics? I know they are flight watches but the small-wrist army will not be pleased. (I'm not pleased.)


At least they're not hideousuke all their other air prospex


----------



## Nanook65

imdamian said:


> you can find the info here -> SKY | Prospex | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION
> SRPB61
> View attachment 12426875


This one looks expecially nice & clean


----------



## Seppia

And it's only 45mm, so very wearable as so many among the latest Seiko are


----------



## Wilfred86

Seppia said:


> And it's only 45mm, so very wearable as so many among the latest Seiko are


They are nice, but yeah, another 45mm monstrosity. Have you not noticed Seiko, the big watch-trend is OVER. They remind me a bit of Breitling and Sinn btw.


----------



## Cvp33

Digging the Padi.


----------



## Ahriman4891

MLJinAK said:


> At least they're not *hideousuke* all their other air prospex


----------



## countingseconds

Wilfred86 said:


> Have you not noticed Seiko, the big watch-trend is OVER.


Can you please explain how you know that? Rolex came out with a SD that is 43mm. Patek has a new Jumbo Aquanaut at 42mm. And these guys are those who resisted the "big watch-trend" as much as they could.


----------



## Wilfred86

countingseconds said:


> Can you please explain how you know that? Rolex came out with a SD that is 43mm. Patek has a new Jumbo Aquanaut at 42mm. And these guys are those who resisted the "big watch-trend" as much as they could.


Reminds me of Apple who would never bring out a large phone, until they did...

I do not know that, it may be more wishful thinking, but the signals are promising. Omega came out with their vintage inspired Seamaster, which, I believe, is 40 or 41mm. And so did Seiko with their beautiful SLA017 (the 62mas inspired LE). Also Oris sixty five comes to mind (40mm, vintage inspired diver).


----------



## babola

Wilfred86 said:


> Omega came out with their vintage inspired Seamaster, which, I believe, is 40 or 41mm. And so did Seiko with their beautiful SLA017 (the 62mas inspired LE). Also Oris sixty five comes to mind (40mm, vintage inspired diver).


All of these you mention are larger editions of the originals they represent, even Oris 65 except for the black dial version with blocky numbers which remained the same dimension as the original.


----------



## Wilfred86

babola said:


> All of these you mention are larger editions of the originals they represent, even Oris 65 except for the black dial version with blocky numbers which remained the same dimension as the original.


 Good point, but they are still smaller than contemporary watches. Yes, maybe these watches have grown a bit to accomodate the larger population today, and that's ok with me, but these oversized watches are just ridiculous.


----------



## Tantler

Anyone aware of what might be replacing the SARG models? Anything similar coming out, or maybe just released?


----------



## Kermit262

Wilfred86 said:


> Reminds me of Apple who would never bring out a large phone, until they did...
> 
> I do not know that, it may be more wishful thinking, but the signals are promising. Omega came out with their vintage inspired Seamaster, which, I believe, is 40 or 41mm. And so did Seiko with their beautiful SLA017 (the 62mas inspired LE). Also Oris sixty five comes to mind (40mm, vintage inspired diver).


I only have a few nice watches (ORIS 65 Diver 40mm, Bulova Mickey Mouse watch) and I've been wanting to get a Seiko diver to really get the collection going. The value can't be beat and they are gorgeous, but so many of them are just too big for my liking.


----------



## Wilfred86

Kermit262 said:


> I only have a few nice watches (ORIS 65 Diver 40mm, Bulova Mickey Mouse watch) and I've been wanting to get a Seiko diver to really get the collection going. The value can't be beat and they are gorgeous, but so many of them are just too big for my liking.


Ah, how do you like the Oris? For a Seiko you could try the SKX013, the small (38mm) version of the forum darling SKX007 (42mm). I'm getting myself a nice Alba (sub-brand of Seiko) Solar diver (38mm).


----------



## olli_tr

Tantler said:


> Anyone aware of what might be replacing the SARG models? Anything similar coming out, or maybe just released?


Hopefully nothing with a 4R movement.. 

Been on the lookout for a SARG009 and SARG007 for a few weeks and the prices of those have just gone through the roof lately after the discontinuation...


----------



## Marrin

I don't remember seeing this show up in this thread but I just got it yesterday to do a review of it, SSA339J1 a limited edition Presage (3000 pieces, made in Japan), VERY Bell&Ross looking thing, and when I put it on my wrist it looked smallish although the calipers show 42,5










WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## lxnastynotch93

olli_tr said:


> Hopefully nothing with a 4R movement..
> 
> Been on the lookout for a SARG009 and SARG007 for a few weeks and the prices of those have just gone through the roof lately after the discontinuation...


I sold my SARG009 for $350 about 2 months ago. I think the price gouging (asking $850+) is asinine, and anyone who pays that is a fool.

Those are nice watches for $350-$400, however what they are not is an $850 watch.


----------



## Tantler

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I sold my SARG009 for $350 about 2 months ago. I think the price gouging (asking $850+) is asinine, and anyone who pays that is a fool.
> 
> Those are nice watches for $350-$400, however what they are not is an $850 watch.


Agree to a point, but the market sets the price not the "fools" who pay market price!


----------



## walrusmonger

The new SRPB Seiko 5 models (divers) are up on eBay for under $200!


----------



## lxnastynotch93

walrusmonger said:


> The new SRPB Seiko 5 models (divers) are up on eBay for under $200!


Link?


----------



## walrusmonger

There are a bunch, just search for Seiko srpb and sort newest first.


----------



## Kermit262

Wilfred86 said:


> Ah, how do you like the Oris? For a Seiko you could try the SKX013, the small (38mm) version of the forum darling SKX007 (42mm). I'm getting myself a nice Alba (sub-brand of Seiko) Solar diver (38mm).


I love the Oris - can't stop looking at it. I thought I would interchange it with my Garmin Forerunner 935 but instead I've worn the Oris every day since getting it a few weeks ago. Thanks for the tips regarding the other Seiko models.


----------



## fagyalllo

SRPB37K1








SRPB39K1









SRPB21K1


----------



## timetellinnoob

why does that outer minute track run to 45 then change to dots? one or the other, guys.


----------



## ThomasH

.



timetellinnoob said:


> why does that outer minute track run to 45 then change to dots? one or the other, guys.


Maybe it's a soccer watcher watch! 

- Thomas


----------



## AirWatch

.


----------



## asap3

the Seiko SRPB21K1 really looks good....very retro and stylish...I'll probably get it and attached it to a nice vintage leather rally strap.


----------



## LoudBay

olli_tr said:


> Hopefully nothing with a 4R movement..
> 
> Been on the lookout for a SARG009 and SARG007 for a few weeks and the prices of those have just gone through the roof lately after the discontinuation...












Shameless opportunity to share my new SARG005...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

fagyalllo said:


> SRPB37K1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SRPB39K1


I think those two dilute the 5'ers spirit. Really really distasteful mashup of elements from the new SPBs and the solar divers. Bad call Seiko


----------



## Wilfred86

fagyalllo said:


> SRPB37K1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SRPB39K1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SRPB21K1


Nasty. But yeah it's Seiko 😜. I'm almost beginning to think their beautiful watches were just a happy accident. But hey, even a broken clock is right twice a day. The last one is really pretty though, but the size ruins it.


----------



## paper cup

georgefl74 said:


> I think those two dilute the 5'ers spirit. Really really distasteful mashup of elements from the new SPBs and the solar divers. Bad call Seiko


Yup.


----------



## hakabasch

thailand limited edition shogun


----------



## leong33

Wow now they work on Shogun Thai. First Turtle Zimbe, Sumo Thai etc . I wish they work on SLA017 Thai too. Instead of a dolphin, carve out a Zimbe ( whale) and with a cyclop


----------



## V-Twin

hakabasch said:


> View attachment 12443563
> 
> 
> thailand limited edition shogun


Nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying

wtf is the thai fascination with cyclops?


----------



## georgefl74

hakabasch said:


> View attachment 12443563
> 
> 
> thailand limited edition shogun


wow..I want this so bad...but its going to cost an arm and a leg the way they're doubling baseline price for the other Zimbes..any word on MSRP?


----------



## V-Twin

From memory, their ain't many Shogun variations other than the orange dial. Not even a Padi edition.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

georgefl74 said:


> wow..I want this so bad...but its going to cost an arm and a leg the way they're doubling baseline price for the other Zimbes..any word on MSRP?


Msrp is rumored to be 55k baht which is about $1666usd and limited to 456 pieces.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## babola

hakabasch said:


> View attachment 12443563
> 
> 
> thailand limited edition shogun


If Batman wore a Ti watch this would be it...


----------



## babola

Biggles3 said:


> Msrp is rumored to be 55k baht which is about $1666usd and limited to 486 pieces.


That price hurts. 
But so does the Turtle Zimbe, which now sells for 3X the standard Turtle retail price.

I agree with a poster above, the fascination with cyclops in all-things-special-editions from Thailand is staggering. Could it be the fascination with that Euro brand, maybe?


----------



## Biggles3

babola said:


> That price hurts.
> But so does the Turtle Zimbe, which now sells for 3X the standard Turtle retail price.
> 
> I agree with a poster above, the fascination with cyclops in all-things-special-editions from Thailand is staggering. Could it be the fascination with that Euro brand, maybe?


Apart from being fairly limited at just 456 pieces it is also titanium and has sapphire crystal.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

hakabasch said:


> View attachment 12443563
> 
> 
> thailand limited edition shogun


What is the reference number of that one?


----------



## Gagliapun

lxnastynotch93 said:


> What is the reference number of that one?


SPB057J


----------



## georgefl74




----------



## brandon\

V-Twin said:


> From memory, their ain't many Shogun variations other than the orange dial. Not even a Padi edition.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found a leaked photo of a PADI prototype.


----------



## jsohal

hakabasch said:


> View attachment 12443563
> 
> 
> thailand limited edition shogun


I like the looks. Any idea what the L2L and case size are?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78

Zimbe + PADI = hahahahahahaha


----------



## ahonobaka

A little reinvigoration for the Shogun with a dash of color is very nice...Though I agree, the cyclops needs to go, it's too expensive (because I want one lol), and makes me think how nice a blue dial + sapphire would be on the MM300...


----------



## georgefl74

brandon\ said:


> I found a leaked photo of a PADI prototype.


Is that strap sold separately or is it only available for the PADDI version? :-d


----------



## 59yukon01

Must be a lot of people in Thailand with poor eyesight. Seems that ugly cyclops is on every LE. Otherwise a blue dial Shogun would look good.


----------



## georgefl74

59yukon01 said:


> Must be a lot of people in Thailand with poor eyesight. Seems that ugly cyclops is on every LE. Otherwise a blue dial Shogun would look good.


You can get rid of a cyclops w/o much hassle. But I can't say I mind personally, got a couple of watches with a cyclops including a Thai Sumo. If a dial is large then it isn't much of a nuisance. But that huge cyclops on the Zimbe turtle was hard to swallow.


----------



## nvrp813

hakabasch said:


> View attachment 12443563
> 
> 
> thailand limited edition shogun


Anyone know the release date for the SPB057j?


----------



## Pentameter

Everdying said:


> wtf is the thai fascination with cyclops?


I think it's just a symptom of them trying to offer some unique features that are affordable & realistic. I mean there are only so many things they can do with a watch without inflating the price too much&#8230; Titanium isn't really unique here because the regular Samurai's have it. Unique color dial & indices, check. Sapphire - ok, a nice feature sure but also kinda obvious as it's something they do with most of their "limited edition watches" - now what else can they do to make it special that doesn't cost a fortune? Throw a cyclops on there. Boom - done.


----------



## 59yukon01

georgefl74 said:


> Is that strap sold separately or is it only available for the PADDI version? :-d


Looks like that's just the standard Shogun rubber put on inside out.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

I emailed both Chino and Seiya and they stated they won't be carrying the LE Shogun because it's not JDM. 

Anyone have any idea where to get one?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I emailed both Chino and Seiya and they stated they won't be carrying the LE Shogun because it's not JDM.
> 
> Anyone have any idea where to get one?


I am guessing the usual southeast Asian sellers in f29 will have a few each.


----------



## jerouy

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I emailed both Chino and Seiya and they stated they won't be carrying the LE Shogun because it's not JDM.
> 
> Anyone have any idea where to get one?


This HK guy in Facebook says accepting pre-oder.
https://www.facebook.com/K-L-WATCH-1514973535410924/


----------



## Biggles3

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I emailed both Chino and Seiya and they stated they won't be carrying the LE Shogun because it's not JDM.
> 
> Anyone have any idea where to get one?


Just sent you a PM.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Marculi

The Limited edition Shogun looks great! Seems like only Thai LE models have the cyclops. May be getting one ;-) if can find one with a discount.


----------



## coffeej12

Anyone have more info on the Lowercase X Seiko Prospex Fieldmaster on Seikowatchjapan's IG?!


----------



## ahonobaka

Shogun looks great...And not to beat a dead horse, but even as an avid date complication fan, the cyclops is actually even LESS functional for me because my view of the actual date is skewed when I look down at my watch from an angle, for example when typing at work. Sounds silly to complain, but I have to turn my watch towards me because of the cyclops, whereas without it, a mere glance down would be enough. I'm super tempted to buy this LE, and I believe prices will jump due to it's rarity and beauty, but I've been saving for an MM300 and the pricing is way too close for me to take the dive :X

ATTN Seiko: If you're reading this, deep blue dial LE MM300 without cyclops + sapphire please!


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tantler said:


> Agree to a point, but the market sets the price not the "fools" who pay market price!


Laws of supply and demand dont really agree with your statement.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger

Lol the fools, us, set the market! Zimbe turtles for $1000...


----------



## S.L

nvrp813 said:


> Anyone know the release date for the SPB057j?


Limited release today at only one AD (Central Chidlom). General release next Tuesday 29th August at all other ADs.
Like previous Zimbe releases some discount of RRP is easily available.


----------



## 59yukon01

Marculi said:


> The Limited edition Shogun looks great! Seems like only Thai LE models have the cyclops. May be getting one ;-) if can find one with a discount.


There are only 456 of these Thailand LE's in blue with cyclops, nothing else.


----------



## babola

...and being offered at the Sales Corner already...LOL!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/seiko-shogun-le-zimbe-spb057j-bnib-4516573.html


----------



## 59yukon01

That's insane. But then again the Zimbe Turdle sold for around a grand, which I also thought was nuts.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

59yukon01 said:


> That's insane. But then again the Zimbe Turdle sold for around a grand, which I also thought was nuts.


Yep $1675 is getting a bit out of hand. I thought about buying one at first but I've decided to hold off. $1675 is half way to a Speedmaster moonwatch...


----------



## valuewatchguy

59yukon01 said:


> That's insane. But then again the Zimbe Turdle sold for around a grand, which I also thought was nuts.


Have you seen what gen 1 orange monsters sell for these days? Crazy

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

valuewatchguy said:


> Have you seen what gen 1 orange monsters sell for these days? Crazy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yes I have! One reason I'm keeping mine. Been following both those and the Gen 2 OM's on the bay, which I thought were even more ridiculous. Saw one there I believe that sold for about $600 or more.


----------



## Verydark

Stunning watches in my opinion but as they're 44,7mm i'll have to pass, way to big for my wrist, hope they do it 40-42mm...



imdamian said:


> you can find the info here -> SKY | Prospex | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION
> 
> SRPB57
> View attachment 12426869
> 
> 
> SRPB59
> View attachment 12426871
> 
> SRPB61
> View attachment 12426875


----------



## georgefl74

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Yep $1675 is getting a bit out of hand. I thought about buying one at first but I've decided to hold off. $1675 is half way to a Speedmaster moonwatch...


There's a man with a plan. "Thought I'd buy this 200m batman titanium diver but instead I'll save for a water resistant black chronograph"


----------



## lxnastynotch93

georgefl74 said:


> There's a man with a plan. "Thought I'd buy this 200m batman titanium diver but instead I'll save for a water resistant black chronograph"


We probably shouldn't do this here but a Moonwatch is one of my grails.

And it also went to the moon, so I'm not sure the horological importance of that watch quite matches up with a limited edition Seiko which is named after a shark.


----------



## georgefl74

lxnastynotch93 said:


> We probably shouldn't do this here but a Moonwatch is one of my grails.
> 
> And it also went to the moon, so I'm not sure the horological importance of that watch quite matches up with a limited edition Seiko which is named after a shark.


Your personal grails are of course respected and the moonwatch has its own history, although I'm inclined to favor the notion that a 'moonwatch' is a particular watch that actually went to the moon and not a faithful reproduction of one, made 50 years on. Just pointed out that it was a case of apples and oranges. No offense intended.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

georgefl74 said:


> Your personal grails are of course respected and the moonwatch has its own history, although I'm inclined to favor the notion that a 'moonwatch' is a particular watch that actually went to the moon and not a faithful reproduction of one, made 50 years on. Just pointed out that it was a case of apples and oranges. No offense intended.


None taken whatsoever My apologies if I came off at but snippy as well.

You're correct - it is apples to oranges.

For the record, I do get excited over LE and SE Seikos! However, the premium for some of them is a bit outrageous. Is this watch truly $700 better than a regular Shogun? Probably not. Is it very cool? Absolutely!

Would it be better if it didn't borrow coloration queues from the Rolex DSSD? Definitely.


----------



## Domo

Have these been mentioned yet?

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/prospex/land/fieldmaster/lowercase/


----------



## georgefl74

Wow Seiko is really out of ideas ^^


----------



## valuewatchguy

Domo said:


> Have these been mentioned yet?
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/prospex/land/fieldmaster/lowercase/
> 
> View attachment 12450065


I for one like these fieldmaster watches....but then I've been hunting for nice quartz field watch that isnt a hamilton khaki.

At 40,000 yen these should be available in a few months at decent prices.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

valuewatchguy said:


> I for one like these fieldmaster watches....but then I've been hunting for nice quartz field watch that isnt a hamilton khaki.
> 
> At 40,000 yen these should be available in a few months at decent prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


These models are pretty hot 

40K yen is about $370 USD list price. I would expect these to be under $300 from Seiya in a few months. That's a pretty good value for a reliable beater that looks good too!


----------



## 59yukon01

valuewatchguy said:


> I for one like these fieldmaster watches....but then I've been hunting for nice quartz field watch that isnt a hamilton khaki.
> 
> At 40,000 yen these should be available in a few months at decent prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I think these are nice looking, and somewhat different, and yet very Tuna..ish. Probably why I like them.


----------



## appleb

Those fieldmaster watches look great. Are they limited editions?


----------



## John_Frum

44.2mm x 44.5mm x 12.04mm
wish they were a bit smaller


----------



## ScholarsInk

appleb said:


> Those fieldmaster watches look great. Are they limited editions?


Yes they are! Gorgeous watches. I hadn't seen a thread here so I decided to write a blog post for the hell of it. I'm very new to blogging as you can see!


----------



## Cobia

valuewatchguy said:


> I for one like these fieldmaster watches....but then I've been hunting for nice quartz field watch that isnt a hamilton khaki.
> 
> At 40,000 yen these should be available in a few months at decent prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I like most things about this watch except the big numbers on the dial, for a field watch its ok.


----------



## Mr.TD

valuewatchguy said:


>


This one looks fantastic:-!


----------



## horofan

That black bezel, dial and green strap combo looks great!!! Anyone know when it's likely to be out and what size it is?


----------



## babola

Confused look. It's almost like Yobokies and Uncle Seiko met for a beer and decided to combine their spare bin parts into a new watch mod.


----------



## Seppia

More like multiple beers 

This said, I don't dislike this one and I love the size. A smaller Tuna would be a phenomenal addition to the lineup.










Does anybody know if the shroud is metal or plastic?


----------



## petr_cha

My bet is on plastic...


----------



## nordland_nl

SSC625P1 (new from the seiko nederland site)


----------



## halaku

Here is a good write up on the new field masters...answers a lot of questions being asked here ...
https://www.google.com/amp/www.ablogtowatch.com/seiko-prospex-fieldmaster-lowercase-watches/amp/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## targetpro

asap3 said:


> the Seiko SRPB21K1 really looks good....very retro and stylish...I'll probably get it and attached it to a nice vintage leather rally strap.


It's a fantastic watch. Just gorgeous, playful, retro, chill. And still has that nice pop to it from the radial brushed blue. The fading to black around the outside of the dial is just right on. Don't trust Seikos pics. They're typically horrible. Do a google search if you want to see what it really looks like.

It's one of the few Seikos that I kept on the original strap. I don't know if you know about Seiko's NATOs, but they're up there in quality with BluSharks. Kinda surprising since Seiko 5 bracelets basically suck. Anyway, I kept the orignal NATO on mine, because for one, the quality was there. And for two, the more I looked at it I realised the contrasting rust colour of the strap paired perfectly.

Here's mine:


----------



## Domo

Settle down, guys! New Seiko Galantes :-!

























And many, many more


----------



## 6R15

Looks like Lady Gaga would have been a better spokesperson for the Galante than the Tudor brand....


----------



## appleb

Domo said:


> Settle down, guys! New Seiko Galantes :-!
> 
> View attachment 12462325
> 
> 
> View attachment 12462327
> 
> 
> View attachment 12462329
> 
> 
> And many, many more


These look like the chinese branded watches you'd find on .........s for under $100.


----------



## Kratsmoose

Horrific


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John_Frum

They seem to cater to all tastes and fashions... except for small wristed folk and mechanical chronograph fans.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

6R15 said:


> Looks like Lady Gaga would have been a better spokesperson for the Galante than the Tudor brand....


I don't know, man. The meat dress seemed more tasteful than anything in the Galante line.


----------



## yankeexpress

SRPB31


----------



## V10k

The watch formerly known as Seiko ;-)


----------



## riposte

IMO, Galante is beautiful even I don't like it, it's perfect watch for some Japanese fashion style. It's still showing Seiko capability to create beautiful or cool dial
Next step for Seiko, make Galante as separate brand just like Credor and GS.



> They seem to cater to all tastes and fashions... except for small wristed folk and mechanical chronograph fans


Ahh I hope Seiko will developing mass-produced thinner 8R movement, with overall case thickness at 12-13mm....
*keep dreaming


----------



## MKN

yankeexpress said:


> SRPB31


That's fantastic! Do you have specs?

Sendt fra min ALE-L21 med Tapatalk


----------



## babola

V10k said:


> The watch formerly known as Seiko ;-)


No. 
Just no.


----------



## riposte

I'm more attracted to his technique, polishing with style
beautiful hour markers, reminds me to Cocktail Time


----------



## Wilfred86

Regarding the "Invicata Seiko": Speechless... An not in a good way .


----------



## kurtj29

Oh my gosh, I am in love. Would love to see this in the flesh.

Zimbe Limited Edition Shogun. This is a blue dial watch done right. I love the Rolex Deepsea theme here.

That is incredible. I really wish they would do the Grand Seiko Spring Drive Diver SBGA229 in this treatment.


----------



## rockmastermike

riposte said:


> View attachment 12465003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more attracted to his technique, polishing with style
> beautiful hour markers, reminds me to Cocktail Time


Fascinating videos to watch and see commitment to craft


----------



## luth_ukail

For the Galante, the designer have been drinking sake too much. They should drink more wine.. hehehe. What a abomination.

Sent from my ASUS_X00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtlmj

Found a graphic someone put together with the model #'s of the turtle retros. Looks like this shop in CA has them in stock. They also have an eBay store https://www.passthewatch.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=srpb

I'm getting upwards of 50 y/o and I think I'll focus my mid-life crisis energies on watches. I found these while searching for something from my birth-year (1969). I found the Speed Timer, and that led me to these retro SRPB's. I think I must have a blue one. |>


----------



## targetpro

I can vouch for the blue one with the black bezel and rusty NATO strap. It's the real deal and a beauty to behold.



sgtlmj said:


> Found a graphic someone put together with the model #'s of the turtle retros. Looks like this shop in CA has them in stock. They also have an eBay store https://www.passthewatch.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=srpb
> 
> I'm getting upwards of 50 y/o and I think I'll focus my mid-life crisis energies on watches. I found these while searching for something from my birth-year (1969). I found the Speed Timer, and that led me to these retro SRPB's. I think I must have a blue one. |>


----------



## sgtlmj

targetpro said:


> I can vouch for the blue one with the black bezel and rusty NATO strap. It's the real deal and a beauty to behold.


I may go with the blue/blue bracelet, and then stick it on a leather NATO.


----------



## P695

kurtj29 said:


> Oh my gosh, I am in love. Would love to see this in the flesh.
> 
> Zimbe Limited Edition Shogun. This is a blue dial watch done right. I love the Rolex Deepsea theme here.


My thoughts exactly!! Love the look.


----------



## maxxevv

kurtj29 said:


> Oh my gosh, I am in love. Would love to see this in the flesh.
> 
> Zimbe Limited Edition Shogun. This is a blue dial watch done right. I love the Rolex Deepsea theme here.
> 
> That is incredible. I really wish they would do the Grand Seiko Spring Drive Diver SBGA229 in this treatment.


That is very nice looking indeed. But kind of ridiculous price though...


----------



## Galaga

sgtlmj said:


> Found a graphic someone put together with the model #'s of the turtle retros. Looks like this shop in CA has them in stock. They also have an eBay store https://www.passthewatch.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=srpb
> 
> I'm getting upwards of 50 y/o and I think I'll focus my mid-life crisis energies on watches. I found these while searching for something from my birth-year (1969). I found the Speed Timer, and that led me to these retro SRPB's. I think I must have a blue one. |>


I'm assuming they have the 7s26 movement?


----------



## sgtlmj

Galaga said:


> I'm assuming they have the 7s26 movement?


Nope 4r36. :-!


----------



## Cobia

maxxevv said:


> That is very nice looking indeed. But kind of ridiculous price though...
> 
> View attachment 12469503


I actually really like this, about as close to a rolex diver looks wise as seiko does, i understand why they put the cyclops on, they wanted that upmarket feel.
Its a nice dressier seiko diver, in real life i think it would look very sharp.


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> I actually really like this, about as close to a rolex diver looks wise as seiko does, i understand why they put the cyclops on, they wanted that upmarket feel.
> Its a nice dressier seiko diver, in real life i think it would look very sharp.


Overpriced and on titanium with a mid level movement. Is it better than 3 x the price of a SPB053? I don't think so. If I was getting a Zimbe this is the only one I would buy:


----------



## georgefl74

Galaga said:


> Overpriced and on titanium with a mid level movement. Is it better than 3 x the price of a SPB053? I don't think so. If I was getting a Zimbe this is the only one I would buy:
> 
> View attachment 12469563


I'd say your taste is quite out there


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> Overpriced and on titanium with a mid level movement. Is it better than 3 x the price of a SPB053? I don't think so. If I was getting a Zimbe this is the only one I would buy:
> 
> View attachment 12469563


Its definitely very overpriced, i for one hate the idea of ridiculous priced limited editions, i wont buy them, but having said that most of these limited edition seikos not only hold their price but it goes up on the collector market, so the people buying them arnt losing out thats for sure.


----------



## V-Twin

I think they will only make 468 of these blue Shoguns, in 10+ years time there will be someone in this wide world that would like one for their collection and has the funds for it too.

I guess it's like the Orange Shoguns, hard to find one these days, if available, may not be the price we are willing to pay for it but there are a lot of rich dudes in the world willing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

V-Twin said:


> I think they will only make 468 of these blue Shoguns, in 10+ years time there will be someone in this wide world that would like one for their collection and has the funds for it too.
> 
> I guess it's like the Orange Shoguns, hard to find one these days, if available, may not be the price we are willing to pay for it but there are a lot of rich dudes in the world willing.


I am willing to bet there's at least 200-300 Seiko die hard collectors out there that simply buy watches, open the box once to check if its working and then stashing them in a showcase or even a vault.

If there's just 456 watches made, it doesn't leave many pieces available for a casual fan/collector. While if there are 2000 or 5000 pieces, you get a lot more chances buying one eventually. That's why I'm betting this one will virtually disappear.

There's obviously a ceiling on the price tag depending on the distance to the next big L.E watch, like the SBDX012 or the SLA017 and higher than a L.E Sumo. But it doesn't make sense to apply the usual criteria for buying a non limited edition. People say all the time, the Shogun is too expensive, I'll get the Sumo. Well, while youre at it, get the SKX, its cheaper than the Sumo. Or better still, don't wear a watch. We all have a cellphone right?


----------



## Galaga

Is the green dial Alpinist due for a change ? If that watch had a black or blue dial it would definitely be on my radar.


----------



## AiBiao57

Really worry/sad about Seiko now... : (

Seiko is now priced more than both Rolex and Patek Philippe,

and are *really* alienating their buyers and users who spended millions on them.

(I, for example, own Seiko in 18k Gold and 950 Platinum (Credor) )

Seiko seems to want to focus on selling watch to people who don't know anything about watchs....

And just push away actual collectors...... : (

Example:

Seiko Grand Seiko SBGD202 *18K Gold 8 Day power* -> I can get this for about *39 000 USD*

Patek Philippe Gondolo 5200G-001 *18K Gold 8 Day power + Day-Date* -> I can get this for about *34 000 USD*

What do you want me to say??? It is insane..... All they get is everybody laughing at them...

My dealer laugh at me for buying Seiko: "It's great, no one else will buy them now, your watch will be so rare and unique."

(I'm sorry, I am a bit unhappy now, I posted a thread in Grand Seiko Forum above (f642) and got deleted.......

So, a little bit bad taste in the mouth (T_______T)

I'm sorry... But still..... deleting truth is a just a bad move....

You have to understand, we grow up with Japan in Asia,

what you called Panasonic we call the person's real name: Matsushita(we call him God of Management)

The real name of SONY is Ibuka Masaru(we call him Artist of Profit).

So it is really saddening to see Japan go down. It is part of your life just.... leaving)


----------



## Cobia

AiBiao57 said:


> Really worry/sad about Seiko now... : (
> 
> Seiko is now priced more than both Rolex and Patek Philippe,
> 
> and are *really* alienating their buyers and users who spended millions on them.
> 
> (I, for example, own Seiko in 18k Gold and 950 Platinum (Credor) )
> 
> Seiko seems to want to focus on selling watch to people who don't know anything about watchs....
> 
> And just push away actual collectors...... : (
> 
> Example:
> 
> Seiko Grand Seiko SBGD202 *18K Gold 8 Day power* -> I can get this for about *39 000 USD*
> 
> Patek Philippe Gondolo 5200G-001 *18K Gold 8 Day power + Day-Date* -> I can get this for about *34 000 USD*
> 
> What do you want me to say??? It is insane..... All they get is everybody laughing at them...
> 
> My dealer laugh at me for buying Seiko: "It's great, no one else will buy them now, your watch will be so rare and unique."
> 
> (I'm sorry, I am a bit unhappy now, I posted a thread in Grand Seiko Forum above (f642) and got deleted.......
> 
> So, a little bit bad taste in the mouth (T_______T)
> 
> I'm sorry... But still..... deleting truth is a just a bad move....
> 
> You have to understand, we grow up with Japan in Asia,
> 
> what you called Panasonic we call the person's real name: Matsushita(we call him God of Management)
> 
> The real name of SONY is Ibuka Masaru(we call him Artist of Profit).
> 
> So it is really saddening to see Japan go down. It is part of your life just.... leaving)


So much fake news in here im beginning to think you might work for CNN? 

Only the people who know very little about watches are laughing at GS.


----------



## jerouy

AiBiao57 said:


> Really worry/sad about Seiko now... : (
> 
> Seiko is now priced more than both Rolex and Patek Philippe,
> 
> and are *really* alienating their buyers and users who spended millions on them.
> 
> (I, for example, own Seiko in 18k Gold and 950 Platinum (Credor) )
> 
> Seiko seems to want to focus on selling watch to people who don't know anything about watchs....
> 
> And just push away actual collectors...... : (
> 
> Example:
> 
> Seiko Grand Seiko SBGD202 *18K Gold 8 Day power* -> I can get this for about *39 000 USD*
> 
> Patek Philippe Gondolo 5200G-001 *18K Gold 8 Day power + Day-Date* -> I can get this for about *34 000 USD*
> 
> What do you want me to say??? It is insane..... All they get is everybody laughing at them...
> 
> My dealer laugh at me for buying Seiko: "It's great, no one else will buy them now, your watch will be so rare and unique."
> 
> (I'm sorry, I am a bit unhappy now, I posted a thread in Grand Seiko Forum above (f642) and got deleted.......
> 
> So, a little bit bad taste in the mouth (T_______T)
> 
> I'm sorry... But still..... deleting truth is a just a bad move....
> 
> You have to understand, we grow up with Japan in Asia,
> 
> what you called Panasonic we call the person's real name: Matsushita(we call him God of Management)
> 
> The real name of SONY is Ibuka Masaru(we call him Artist of Profit).
> 
> So it is really saddening to see Japan go down. It is part of your life just.... leaving)


Correct me if I'm wrong: So you are buying those expensive Seikos, AND complaining their price tags AT THE SAME TIME??

That sounds awfully illogical to me. Honestly, as long as Seiko is still making watches for those who need, as long as $50 SNK and $200 SKX are still widely available, I can't care less about how mad they price those high-up pieces.


----------



## mplsabdullah

Galaga said:


> Is the green dial Alpinist due for a change ? If that watch had a black or blue dial it would definitely be on my radar.


Your wish was (sort of) Seikos command:













.







Even a cream dial out there somewhere if your heart desires ;-)


----------



## georgefl74

AiBiao57 said:


> Example:
> 
> Seiko Grand Seiko SBGD202 *18K Gold 8 Day power* -> I can get this for about *39 000 USD*
> 
> Patek Philippe Gondolo 5200G-001 *18K Gold 8 Day power + Day-Date* -> I can get this for about *34 000 USD*


Seriously dude you want to buy this










over this










and Seiko is the one catering for fashion victims and women? Maybe you have it backwards?

As for the Credor you "bought", well its list price was $52,500. Just pointing it out aince you somehow forgot
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/seiko-credor-eichi-2-in-depth


----------



## valuewatchguy

AiBiao57 said:


> Really worry/sad about Seiko now... : (
> 
> Seiko is now priced more than both Rolex and Patek Philippe,
> 
> and are *really* alienating their buyers and users who spended millions on them.
> 
> (I, for example, own Seiko in 18k Gold and 950 Platinum (Credor) )
> 
> Seiko seems to want to focus on selling watch to people who don't know anything about watchs....
> 
> And just push away actual collectors...... : (
> 
> Example:
> 
> Seiko Grand Seiko SBGD202 *18K Gold 8 Day power* -> I can get this for about *39 000 USD*
> 
> Patek Philippe Gondolo 5200G-001 *18K Gold 8 Day power + Day-Date* -> I can get this for about *34 000 USD*
> 
> What do you want me to say??? It is insane..... All they get is everybody laughing at them...
> 
> My dealer laugh at me for buying Seiko: "It's great, no one else will buy them now, your watch will be so rare and unique."
> 
> (I'm sorry, I am a bit unhappy now, I posted a thread in Grand Seiko Forum above (f642) and got deleted.......
> 
> So, a little bit bad taste in the mouth (T_______T)
> 
> I'm sorry... But still..... deleting truth is a just a bad move....
> 
> You have to understand, we grow up with Japan in Asia,
> 
> what you called Panasonic we call the person's real name: Matsushita(we call him God of Management)
> 
> The real name of SONY is Ibuka Masaru(we call him Artist of Profit).
> 
> So it is really saddening to see Japan go down. It is part of your life just.... leaving)


Interesting post, thanks for the Japanese perspective. This board is dominated by american and euro centric thought so its good to have a fresh idea from time to time.

At my level of purchasing i buy and wear what i like and rarely consider of what others think. But if i was buying a watch that costs as much as a car....i might have a different view. Who knows? I hope i am blessed enough to have that dilemma one day!

But aside from the 18k gold models doesnt Seiko still vastly undercut rolex?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

mplsabdullah said:


> Your wish was (sort of) Seikos command:
> View attachment 12470441
> 
> View attachment 12470445
> .
> View attachment 12470447
> 
> Even a cream dial out there somewhere if your heart desires ;-)
> View attachment 12470455


Thank you. However they are old models. I'm thinking current ones in production.


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> But aside from the 18k gold models doesnt Seiko still vastly undercut rolex?


Prices vary a lot between markets. A hi-beat GS GMT is about the same price as a Rolex Sub where I live, a GS hi-beat diver is the price as Blancpain diver here. GS makes fantastic watches but the prices have increased, the price increases are however not only affecting the GS prices, most watch brands keep increasing in price.

I feel glad for GS getting the recognition it deserves but as a collector I have gone from buying GS sporadically to not buying them because of the price increases. GS used to be cheap compared to Swiss made, now that the prices are equal or even higher it makes the decision to buy GS harder. It is however not necessarily a bad thing for GS, they have just switched customers.


----------



## nepatriot

Galaga said:


> Is the green dial Alpinist due for a change ? If that watch had a black or blue dial it would definitely be on my radar.


Disco'd more likely.

Seiko has killed off all but 2 SARB's, and the 017 is the last of the Alpinists. Originally it came in a black and a white dial as well, but those were too nice so Seiko disco'd those very quickly. Then they killed the 021 and its variants (too close to a GS for Seiko's comfort); next was the 059 and it's variants (the perfect watch using the SKX case).

So the 017's got to be next. The 017, and what's left of the SKX, is what remains of Seiko's glory days, when Seiko had a soul and made classics. The only post-SARB classic is the new LE 62MAS, but a few thousand pieces, priced over $3,500, that dozen't really count.

We can rest assured Seiko will have no difficulty launching more variations than you can count of watches that look like they belong on open spinner racks at mall kiosks, alongside other oversized, cheap, toy-like "bling bling" pieces. And right next to beads, bracelets, and ear rings.

Or if they do decide to bring back a sub-$1000 price point, vintage looking Alpinist, it'll be another "interpretation", like what we have seen with the 051 and 053 "62MAS") Frankensteins. We can be assured it will have at least a 50mm case, and SKX hands. Or it will be over $3,000 and in limited quantities.


----------



## fluence4

Property of @thetopwatch from Facebook.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

nepatriot said:


> Disco'd more likely.
> 
> Seiko has killed off all but 2 SARB's, and the 017 is the last of the Alpinists. Originally it came in a black and a white dial as well, but those were too nice so Seiko disco'd those very quickly. Then they killed the 021 and its variants (too close to a GS for Seiko's comfort); next was the 059 and it's variants (the perfect watch using the SKX case).
> 
> So the 017's got to be next. The 017, and what's left of the SKX, is what remains of Seiko's glory days, when Seiko had a soul and made classics. The only post-SARB classic is the new LE 62MAS, but a few thousand pieces, priced over $3,500, that dozen't really count.
> 
> We can rest assured Seiko will have no difficulty launching more variations than you can count of watches that look like they belong on open spinner racks at mall kiosks, alongside other oversized, cheap, toy-like "bling bling" pieces. And right next to beads, bracelets, and ear rings.
> 
> Or if they do decide to bring back a sub-$1000 price point, vintage looking Alpinist, it'll be another "interpretation", like what we have seen with the 051 and 053 "62MAS") Frankensteins. We can be assured it will have at least a 50mm case, and SKX hands. Or it will be over $3,000 and in limited quantities.


Excellent points here which brings me to my hypothesis:

2017 will be the last year for production of the SARB017.

It's just a hunch, but it seems that all the SARBs are on there way out, as you have stated. I'm willing to bet that if production isn't done yet, that it soon will be, and the stock of these watches will soon dry up.


----------



## Cobia

yankeexpress said:


> SRPB31


Smart looking watch, i like it, although if i was going for the compressor style id probably spend a bit more ($220) and buy one of these Dan Henry 1970's.


----------



## imdamian

new solar radio watches. really like how clean the dial is.

SBTM253









SBTM257








SBTM251








SBTM255


----------



## brandon\

imdamian said:


> new solar radio watches. really like how clean the dial is.
> 
> SBTM253
> 
> View attachment 12482949
> 
> 
> SBTM257
> View attachment 12482951
> 
> 
> SBTM251
> View attachment 12482953
> 
> 
> SBTM255
> View attachment 12482955


BAHHH!!! Short hands!


----------



## riposte

brandon\ said:


> BAHHH!!! Short hands!


SBPX061 / 063 / 065 is better, but without radio receiver function


----------



## Jonpod

What are the letters for at 10,2,4 & 8?


----------



## appleb

Jonpod said:


> What are the letters for at 10,2,4 & 8?


It's hard to see, but there are buttons on the side of the case near the 2 and 4 positions. Pressing the button at 2 will start syncing the watch to radio time. The second hand will point between the H and L to indicate how high or low the reception is. Then the second hand will then point to Y (yes) or N (no) if the time successfully received.


----------



## Jonpod

appleb said:


> It's hard to see, but there are buttons on the side of the case near the 2 and 4 positions. Pressing the button at 2 will start syncing the watch to radio time. The second hand will point between the H and L to indicate how high or low the reception is. Then the second hand will then point to Y (yes) or N (no) if the time successfully received.


Thank you...that is interesting.


----------



## brandon\

appleb said:


> It's hard to see, but there are buttons on the side of the case near the 2 and 4 positions. Pressing the button at 2 will start syncing the watch to radio time. The second hand will point between the H and L to indicate how high or low the reception is. Then the second hand will then point to Y (yes) or N (no) if the time successfully received.


And what about W and BJ?


----------



## appleb

brandon\ said:


> And what about W and BJ?


They represent radio stations transmitting the current time (WWVB BPC JJY).

Using the button at 4, you can set your time zone from -13 to +11 (with 12oclock being +0 UTC). The W/B/J are reference markers for where those radio stations are located.


----------



## theoldwoman

The SRPB range now available on Amazon in the UK from GBP215 with free delivery. Tempting, very tempting... 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Duncan_McCloud

Find this online. SBEE00C. Imo it looks better than the blue/yellow version. What do you think ?


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Duncan_McCloud said:


> Find this online. SBEE00C. Imo it looks better than the blue/yellow version. What do you think ?
> 
> View attachment 12509869


I had the SBEE001 for about a week, wore it once and absolutely hated it.

Unless you're into zany designs for the sake of zany designs then it's just uninspiring.


----------



## Everdying

fluence4 said:


> View attachment 12480817
> 
> Property of @thetopwatch from Facebook.


that is such a dissapointment compared to what was posted by someone else in here earlier.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Duncan_McCloud said:


> Find this online. SBEE00C. Imo it looks better than the blue/yellow version. What do you think ?
> 
> View attachment 12509869


I think its one of those odd designs like the spork that wont resonate with buyers when introduced but as soon as it goes out of production it will become a collectable worth 2X.

I know i should get one and hold it but i wont

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Everdying said:


> that is such a dissapointment compared to what was posted by someone else in here earlier.
> View attachment 12510123
> [/Q
> 
> UOTE]
> 
> I like it a lot, looks sharp and not overdone, i hope thats a black dial?


----------



## Cobia

Very nicely done, theyve nailed it here.








SRPB99K1


----------



## riposte

Everdying said:


> that is such a dissapointment compared to what was posted by someone else in here earlier.


Maybe because how is the photo taken plus photo quality?


----------



## Everdying

riposte said:


> Maybe because how is the photo taken plus photo quality?


possible.
but the dial of the earlier one looks quite embossed.
as hard as i try to look at the recent one, i cant see anything resembling waves at all on the dial.
guess have to wait for the final production to reach stores.


----------



## AnR_classyStore

This is looks amazing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

AnR_classyStore said:


> This is looks amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im not a fan of the anodized blue bezel, looses the classic feel, looks a too modern now, but each to their own.


----------



## AnR_classyStore

Cobia said:


> Im not a fan of the anodized blue bezel, looses the classic feel, looks a too modern now, but each to their own.


True, but there are always collectors that will pay so much for this collaboration...

I like the 051 better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman

AnR_classyStore said:


> This is looks amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the model number please?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnR_classyStore

theoldwoman said:


> What's the model number please?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Sbdc055 i guess

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Just what the world needs, yet another PADI model.


----------



## timetellinnoob

it's OK, the stock ones look better. blue bezel is odd, but at least somewhat unique (in general, but not amongst the PADI family itself). really would need to see better pics before.

PADI seems to be shorthand for a concentrated injection of Pepsi DNA, making the blue/red the ultimate theme of the watch. the Turtle is about the only one to escape without complete PADIzation, it's all under the glass.

i guess people are just getting 'fed up' they're doing it to too many models? i don't really see it any different than another variant of the initial model. like all the favorites, some are OK, some are kind of weird, and obviously we're all free to pass on them. 

but if some guy gets a PADI version of his favorite model, that doesn't really hurt me in any way. :shrug thing:


----------



## Seppia

59yukon01 said:


> Just what the world needs, yet another PADI model.


It's only the 868726282735th, so why not?


----------



## Galaga

If you can't choose between the blue and black it isn't a bad compromise.


----------



## Toothbras

AnR_classyStore said:


> This is looks amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd say that's a photoshopped fake but the misaligned bezel proves it's a real Seiko


----------



## countingseconds

^^^ Funny when these imperfections make the product to be a true Seiko product, ha


----------



## Everdying

timetellinnoob said:


> PADI seems to be shorthand for a concentrated injection of Pepsi DNA, making the blue/red the ultimate theme of the watch. the Turtle is about the only one to escape without complete PADIzation, it's all under the glass.


?
the turtle is the ultimate example of padi...aka the SRPA21.
sunburst blue dial, red ticks as per most padi models, that pepsi bezel...


----------



## Cobia

timetellinnoob said:


> it's OK, the stock ones look better. blue bezel is odd, but at least somewhat unique (in general, but not amongst the PADI family itself). really would need to see better pics before.
> 
> PADI seems to be shorthand for a concentrated injection of Pepsi DNA, making the blue/red the ultimate theme of the watch. the Turtle is about the only one to escape without complete PADIzation, it's all under the glass.
> 
> i guess people are just getting 'fed up' they're doing it to too many models? i don't really see it any different than another variant of the initial model. like all the favorites, some are OK, some are kind of weird, and obviously we're all free to pass on them.
> 
> but if some guy gets a PADI version of his favorite model, that doesn't really hurt me in any way. :shrug thing:


I personally love all the different colour models and PADI models and dont understand the whinging from some.
People dont realise, new variations of the same model dont get in the way of new models being released, it just adds variety for the collector.
So every model now will get a PADI version? who cares, if people dont want them they dont have to buy them but imo its another version of a model, some are well done, some arnt but its more variety for us.
Years ago we would have dreamed about having a company like PADI on seikos like Scubapro was many years ago, and having a new pepsi theme.
These days some people whinge about it, they think 'well ive got my PADI turtle, every other PADI seiko is not excess to my needs, and im going to bag seiko and claim they are rehashing the same thing' when in reality the put out more new models and variety than anybody., its just silly imo
Anybody going by the commentary would think in real theres a guy standing on each street corner with a PADI on lol, ive never seen anybody wearing one in real life, doubt i ever will.
LONG LIVE THE PADI MODELS!!
The new Samuari PADI is the best one yet imo.


----------



## georgefl74

If that's the actual PADI SPB then I'd say it's a well executed one, unlike the Sumo PADI that looked like a collector's ripoff and pretty much tanked.


----------



## timetellinnoob

Everdying said:


> ?
> the turtle is the ultimate example of padi...aka the SRPA21.
> sunburst blue dial, red ticks as per most padi models, that pepsi bezel...


it doesn't have any blue anodizing, no blue bezel or case, etc.


----------



## targetpro

_There's always a way to tell a fake from the real McCoy... _



Toothbras said:


> I'd say that's a photoshopped fake but the misaligned bezel proves it's a real Seiko


----------



## yonsson

Cobia said:


> I personally love all the different colour models and PADI models and dont understand the whinging from some.
> People dont realise, new variations of the same model dont get in the way of new models being released, it just adds variety for the collector.
> So every model now will get a PADI version? who cares, if people dont want them they dont have to buy them but imo its another version of a model, some are well done, some arnt but its more variety for us.
> Years ago we would have dreamed about having a company like PADI on seikos like Scubapro was many years ago, and having a new pepsi theme.
> These days some people whinge about it, they think 'well ive got my PADI turtle, every other PADI seiko is not excess to my needs, and im going to bag seiko and claim they are rehashing the same thing' when in reality the put out more new models and variety than anybody., its just silly imo
> Anybody going by the commentary would think in real theres a guy standing on each street corner with a PADI on lol, ive never seen anybody wearing one in real life, doubt i ever will.
> LONG LIVE THE PADI MODELS!!
> The new Samuari PADI is the best one yet imo.


It's the lack of exclusivity that kills it. The Turtle PADI felt very fresh and reminded us of the Scubapro and being a special edition, meaning limited but not numbered, it still felt special.

But when SEIKO releases 10 other PADI models, then the PADI aspect just feels watered out. They should have made one run of the PADI Turtle, then found another fun collabo. It's not like SEIKO lacks collaboration partners. We have Star Wars, Golgo 13, rising wave and more. That's how I feel about most reeditions,
keep it exclusive (like the SLA017) and don't go crazy with a million different variations.


----------



## walrusmonger

I see PADI as a “trim level” like Volvo’s R-Design, Lexus’ F-Sport, or BMW’s m-line of cosmetic changes.


----------



## huwp

PADI is the McDonalds of diver training agencies, so there is no reason why PADI themed watches should have any kind of exclusivity to them...


----------



## MstrDabbles

Picked up the Srpb61k1 from watches88. Love it. Even at 45, it doesn't look big. 


imdamian said:


> you can find the info here -> SKY | Prospex | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION
> 
> SRPB57
> View attachment 12426869
> 
> 
> SRPB59
> View attachment 12426871
> 
> SRPB61
> View attachment 12426875












From Rick's LG G6


----------



## countingseconds

Definitely not big on your wrist. I really dig this Navitimer look. I should start looking for one, too.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Dear Seiko, please release a MM300 Pepsi Padi version!!

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78

Bettamacrostoma said:


> Dear Seiko, please release a MM300 Pepsi Padi version!!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


you're crazy


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

burns78 said:


> you're crazy


Who knows..may sell well..haha.

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

didn't someone post fake PADI MM that drove a few people nuts for a little bit? would have been... a year ago? feels like it was that long ago at least.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

timetellinnoob said:


> didn't someone post fake PADI MM that drove a few people nuts for a little bit? would have been... a year ago? feels like it was that long ago at least.


Yes. Tats the fake photo tat got me smittened..

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Verydark

Hard to believe it does not look big, i really love this watch but those 45mm are probably too much... could you post some comparison pics with any SKX007 or any other well known watch? Thanks in advance and congrats for the watch!



MstrDabbles said:


> Picked up the Srpb61k1 from watches88. Love it. Even at 45, it doesn't look big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Rick's LG G6


----------



## Jeffie007

Great looking watch. Congrats!!!


MstrDabbles said:


> Picked up the Srpb61k1 from watches88. Love it. Even at 45, it doesn't look big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Rick's LG G6


----------



## MstrDabbles

Verydark said:


> Hard to believe it does not look big, i really love this watch but those 45mm are probably too much... could you post some comparison pics with any SKX007 or any other well known watch? Thanks in advance and congrats for the watch!


This is the best i can do in terms of comparisons. I placed it next to the SSC017 and the Bulova moon watch. My point of view may be skewed by my 7.25 wrist.









From Rick's LG G6


----------



## Cobia

Bettamacrostoma said:


> Dear Seiko, please release a MM300 Pepsi Padi version!!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


Your wish is my command, you wont have long to wait, this is legit as far as i know.

View attachment 12541271


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Cobia said:


> Your wish is my command, you wont have long to wait, this is legit as far as i know.
> 
> View attachment 12541271
> 
> View attachment 12541275


U teasing right??
If it's real, I will have to start saving right now!!

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnabbanov

Cobia said:


> Your wish is my command, you wont have long to wait, this is legit as far as i know.
> 
> View attachment 12541271
> 
> View attachment 12541275


wow, crazy! A bit too colorful for me, I like my MM300s classy.

Now can you make a Titanium MM300 possible please? b-)


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Bejaysus, a PADI MM300 would be like chucking pink paint all over a new Mercedes.


----------



## georgefl74

Cobia said:


> Your wish is my command, you wont have long to wait, this is legit as far as i know.
> 
> View attachment 12541271
> 
> View attachment 12541275


----------



## timetellinnoob

timetellinnoob said:


> didn't someone post fake PADI MM that drove a few people nuts for a little bit?


WE JUST WENT OVER THIS lol


----------



## BigBluefish

Cobia said:


> Your wish is my command, you wont have long to wait, this is legit as far as i know.
> 
> View attachment 12541271
> 
> View attachment 12541275


My Eyes!!!!!!!
That can't be real. Seiko can't possibly do this to the MM300. It's taken me this long to no longer wake up screaming from dreams of that sky blue one that came out a year or so ago. This is just....please, no. 
Wait, this is Seiko. I guess it was either this or a Zimbe MM.


----------



## walrusmonger

BigBluefish said:


> My Eyes!!!!!!!
> That can't be real. Seiko can't possibly do this to the MM300. It's taken me this long to no longer wake up screaming from dreams of that sky blue one that came out a year or so ago. This is just....please, no.
> Wait, this is Seiko. I guess it was either this or a Zimbe MM.


there is a zimbe mm, it's baby blue and has a wave pattern.


----------



## walrusmonger

I’d love to see how they do a laquer bezel in red/blue, it would be cool to see a
mm300 with a sunburst dial too! Just get rid of the padi logo.


----------



## CADirk

The dark blue doesn't look too bad, but it should be all over, without the red, like the blue tuna sbbn037.


----------



## riposte

That PADI MM300 is fake
this is original unedited picture 
source: https://seikoparts.wordpress.com/2016/07/27/seiko-colourful-mm300-yikes/


----------



## luth_ukail

Lol i cant believe it the same photo deceive wus!

Sent from my ASUS_X00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

lol, what is going on here??

Seiko board: 'they should/shouldn't do PADI MM'
me: 'didn't someone once post a fake PADI MM?'
(someone re-posts it)
Seiko board: OH MY GOD ITS HIDEOUS

Didn't we _just_ go over this?? =)


----------



## georgefl74

timetellinnoob said:


> lol, what is going on here??
> 
> Seiko board: 'they should/shouldn't do PADI MM'
> me: 'didn't someone once post a fake PADI MM?'
> (someone re-posts it)
> Seiko board: OH MY GOD ITS HIDEOUS
> 
> Didn't we _just_ go over this?? =)


Its a gentle reminder that it's still hideous


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

PADI Seiko?


----------



## Biggles3

Thai LE Mini Monster Expedition.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Biggles3 said:


> Thai LE Mini Monster Expedition.


Are there other versions/colors?

What are the model numbers? SRPxxx?


----------



## Biggles3

Just that as far as I know, model# is srpb75k and msrp around $450

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## targetpro

Purple dial with red hands? Followed with black, white and additional red accents... What are you thinking Seiko? It's safe to say, I can pass on this one....



Biggles3 said:


> Thai LE Mini Monster Expedition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## babola

Biggles3 said:


> Thai LE Mini Monster Expedition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


There's so much going on there that is hard to figure out what exactly IS going on there...

What a cockup


----------



## Cobia

riposte said:


> That PADI MM300 is fake
> this is original unedited picture
> source: https://seikoparts.wordpress.com/2016/07/27/seiko-colourful-mm300-yikes/
> View attachment 12542973


Boooooooooooooooooooooo !!


----------



## georgefl74

yankeexpress said:


> Are there other versions/colors?
> 
> What are the model numbers? SRPxxx?


Yes, please make a list so that we can burn them all together


----------



## Superchoo

babola said:


> There's so much going on there that is hard to figure out what exactly IS going on there...
> 
> What a cockup


Eye of Sauron edition?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

This is what happens when you let a crack-addled gibbon loose in a watch design department.


----------



## Toothbras

Anyone know the model number?


----------



## Gonkl

Toothbras said:


> Anyone know the model number?


SRPB27


----------



## Toothbras

Gonkl said:


> SRPB27


thank u!


----------



## arislan

Got my field master tuna









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Toothbras said:


> Anyone know the model number?


These are fun 5s. This is SRPB31


----------



## Gonkl

arislan said:


> Got my field master tuna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh sweet, which site did you order through?


----------



## halaku

Gonkl said:


> Oh sweet, which site did you order through?


Awesome ..could you kindly let us know the lug to lug on it ... pls and thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## arislan

Gonkl said:


> Oh sweet, which site did you order through?


The site is www.urban-research.jp but you'll have to buy through a proxy shopper, I use Zen market.

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmpaste

Looks good!


----------



## Mmpaste

Double post. Still, looks good!


----------



## walrusmonger

Seiko posted something to Instagram “coming soon” and it’s a diver. Wonder what it could be.


----------



## brandon\

^ Link, pic?


----------



## walrusmonger




----------



## valuewatchguy

Please be a 6105 or SUS quartz!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

May my wish b fufilled!?
A MM300 Padi Pepsi please..

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bricem13

6105!!!!

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger

It’s a big deal, they are having an event in manhattan in a coupe of weeks


----------



## timetellinnoob

Bettamacrostoma said:


> May my wish b fufilled!?
> A MM300 Padi Pepsi please..


stop clowning, there are children and ladies present!

=)


----------



## v1triol

Hope it's something new. Some fresh and hot model, not just the other re-edition.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

timetellinnoob said:


> stop clowning, there are children and ladies present!
> 
> =)


Jus ignore my comments..there's no love for this dream Seiko of mine..I know..sad...

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

My money are on a SLA017 for the masses. Mark my words.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

georgefl74 said:


> My money are on a SLA017 for the masses. Mark my words.


That's already been produced as the SBDC051 and SBDC053.

This will be the re-release of the Monster.


----------



## CADirk

An 8L35 powered monster would be something for a 4th generation.
In orange, black and blue, with sapphire and no cyclops please.


----------



## walrusmonger

I’d like a new monster, maybe a new case design with the same type of markers


----------



## cms1974

A new, larger monster? Pogue reissue.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

As long as any Pogue re-issue is as faithful as the SLA017 was, I'll be happy.


----------



## jason042779

Anybody see that Seiko USA IG post? Some announcement happening on October 19th??


----------



## riposte

Seiko Astron Executive won Good Design Award 2017








---

Oh man that teasing... Looks like a kanji. '_hito_' (person)


----------



## Robotaz

targetpro said:


> What are you thinking Seiko?


Answer: Thailand.

_________________________

Note: If I shill for someone, I will disclose it.


----------



## jason042779

If it IS a 4th gen Monster, I'd ask for 6R15, no cyclops, sapphire, and original style hour indices. Love my Gen 2 in the meantime. Don't think they'd go 8L35, too upmarket and would compete with MM300.


----------



## pwk

Jeffie007 said:


> Great looking watch. Congrats!!!


I have just piked one up. Really nice.


----------



## c0bra

walrusmonger said:


> It's a big deal, they are having an event in manhattan in a coupe of weeks


Mark your calendars. On October 19, 2017 at 5:15 PM, we are headed [email protected] Square for a special event that you won't want to miss..#SeikoDiverMacys

Could this event be related to the coming soon diver teased with the orange brushstrokes? Although they show video of a PADI Turtle for the Macy's event announcement.

I'm tempted to go to Macy's on the 19th.


----------



## valuewatchguy

walrusmonger said:


> View attachment 12565159


Orange turtle?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail

Orange mm300!

Sent from my ASUS_X00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## huwp

My guess is a mix-and-match spare parts bin "limited edition" of an existing watch, possibly a Samurai or a Turtle, in "collaboration" with Macys. I'll hope to be proved wrong.


----------



## Cobia

Bettamacrostoma said:


> May my wish b fufilled!?
> A MM300 Padi Pepsi please..
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


Here it is!!! up for pre order very soon.


----------



## Cosmodromedary

As a WIS, I think a Pogue reissue would make sense.
Thinking of current trends, I think the timing is right for it to be a Seiko smartwatch.
But in my heart I hope it will be a new affordable chronograph movement.


----------



## Galaga

Willard or Pogue would be nice but that orange clue makes me thinks it’s a monster.


----------



## Chronopolis

Cosmodromedary said:


> As a WIS, I think a *Pogue reissue* would make sense.
> 
> But in my heart I hope it will be a new affordable chronograph movement.


I myself would be delighted to have one reissued with a *mechaquatz movement*, instead of an automatic.

Not only becz it would be cheaper, but more crucially, it makes far more sense to have as accurate as possible a movement in a chronograph.
It is illogical to insist on a mechanical movement for a piece whose primary (putative) function is to measure not just elapsed time, but often in relation to the speed of something.

It is also true that most watch-obsessed goons (WOG: my term, instead of WIS: _watch idiot savant_) simply LIKE the idea of a mechanical tick-tock w/ all the bells and whistles on their wrist, 
and do NOT actually use their chrono functions often enough to either justify having, 
or insisting upon having, a movement that has the accuracy of a NASA instrument.... which would again mean a quartz, not an automatic.

But whatever. WOGs will be WOGs. 
And Seiko know this, and know that this must be taken into account before doing a re-issue, if at all. 
Maybe that's why they have not done it, and won't do it.

Doing it in quartz will somehow "tarnish" the aura of original (for the watch goons), and there is no guarantee 
that it will appeal to the general public to promise a sizable profit.

Sigh.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

^ Agree. I've _always _said quartz chronos were better for this very reason.


----------



## countingseconds

Cobia said:


> Here it is!!! up for pre order very soon.
> 
> View attachment 12566411


I like it. I find it unnecessary and I still like it, ha


----------



## dinexus

Return of the Orange Sumo? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhj

Chronopolis said:


> I myself would be delighted to have one reissued with a *mechaquatz movement*, instead of an automatic.
> 
> Not only becz it would be cheaper, but more crucially, it makes far more sense to have as accurate as possible a movement in a chronograph.
> It is illogical to insist on a mechanical movement for a piece whose primary (putative) function is to measure not just elapsed time, but often in relation to the speed of something.
> 
> It is also true that most watch-obsessed goons (WOG: my term, instead of WIS: _watch idiot savant_) simply LIKE the idea of a mechanical tick-tock w/ all the bells and whistles on their wrist,
> and do NOT actually use their chrono functions often enough to either justify having,
> or insisting upon having, a movement that has the accuracy of a NASA instrument.... which would again mean a quartz, not an automatic.
> 
> But whatever. WOGs will be WOGs.
> And Seiko know this, and know that this must be taken into account before doing a re-issue, if at all.
> Maybe that's why they have not done it, and won't do it.
> 
> Doing it in quartz will somehow "tarnish" the aura of original (for the watch goons), and there is no guarantee
> that it will appeal to the general public to promise a sizable profit.
> 
> Sigh.


but... seen that the pushers are actuated manually, the precision is in every case lousy and the difference is irrelevant i think

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis

rhj said:


> but... seen that the pushers are actuated manually, the *precision is in every case lousy *and *the difference is irrelevant* i think


True that!

Which is all the more reason (for me anyway) to NOT pay that extra for a mechanical.


----------



## rhj

Chronopolis said:


> True that!
> 
> Which is all the more reason (for me anyway) to NOT pay that extra for a mechanical.


For me it's the reason to have it mechanical...


----------



## lxnastynotch93

CADirk said:


> An 8L35 powered monster would be something for a 4th generation.
> In orange, black and blue, with sapphire and no cyclops please.


I wholeheartedly disagree with this statement.

Seiko used to provide affordable timepieces with good fit, finish, and performance for the price. They've begun the trend of aligning their pricing with the Swiss and it's very frustrating because they haven't increased the quality of their movements, they've just jacked up the price.

An 8L powered monster would be $1600 USD or so and that is absolutely outrageous. These are supposed to be cheap fun watches. If I want to spend $1600 I'll buy an Aquis or Ball or something along those lines.


----------



## brandon\

Cobia said:


> Here it is!!! up for pre order very soon.
> 
> View attachment 12566411


FAKE NEWS! SAD!


----------



## nepatriot

LordBrettSinclair said:


> As long as any Pogue re-issue is as faithful as the SLA017 was, I'll be happy.


And not as a $3,000 LE.

If Seiko does a Pogue for the masses, I hope "faithful" means exact same size\shape case. That's my only "con" on the new Turtle: wish the case was the same size\shape as the original.


----------



## nepatriot

lxnastynotch93 said:


> That's already been produced as the SBDC051 and SBDC053.


Not so: the SBDC051 and SBDC053 are "re-imagined", meaning they have a slight resemblance to the new SLA017 ... as in case shape, from the top down only. From all other views, and in every other way, their case has no resemblance to the SLA017: it's a larger, modern case, shaped like most other new Seiko divers. More in common with a Sumo. Hands from the parts bin, and a dial that is has as much in common with any new Seiko as it has with the SLA017.

These are really a completely different and modern Seiko's.

Not taking anything from these two, just that for those looking for an affordable, vintage-look, re-issue of the 62MAS, these 2 SBDC's are not it.

I'm with georgefl74, and I think many others: I'd jump on an SLA017 for the masses. That would be the exact same case, dial and hands as the SLA017, but with a 6r15 motor, maybe Hardex instead of Sapphire.

If they did the above, with sapphire, I'd pay $1,000 USD on the spot. If they added in an upgraded 62XX in it, like a high beat, I'd gladly pay half the SLA 017: $1,500. Or maybe they re-issue the SLA017 at MM300 prices, as an on-going model (MAP price).

What a perfect, historical, vintage feel watch they made with the SLA017 ... I hope they decide to share that with the rest of us.


----------



## valuewatchguy

I used to think a 62Masses (see what I did there) was a certainty as a follow-up to the reissue. But the success of the reissue as a flagship model and having the $2,000 to $3000 dive watch range completely handled by the various marinemaster models, makes me doubt that a lower-priced 62mas is ever going to happen. All of their movements in recent times have been towards moving the brand perception up Market as well as pricing. 

I guess we'll find out in a couple more weeks. My money is on another vintage reissue. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I wholeheartedly disagree with this statement.
> 
> Seiko used to provide affordable timepieces with good fit, finish, and performance for the price. They've begun the trend of aligning their pricing with the Swiss and it's very frustrating because they haven't increased the quality of their movements, they've just jacked up the price.
> 
> An 8L powered monster would be $1600 USD or so and that is absolutely outrageous. These are supposed to be cheap fun watches. If I want to spend $1600 I'll buy an Aquis or Ball or something along those lines.


A 4R36 hardlex equipped monster with no cylcops would do just as fine, the 8L and sapphire was a bit of a joke.
Price range somewhere between the SKX00x and the SRP turtle, then I'd buy one or two, especially if they update the bracelet to SKA standards with the collar within the link instead of the outside.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

nepatriot said:


> And not as a $3,000 LE.


Magic Eight-Ball says LE. Maybe they'll follow the SLA017 and create two tiers, where the affordable one 'channels' the Pogue but isn't as drool-worthy as the LE.

I hope not.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

CADirk said:


> A 4R36 hardlex equipped monster with no cylcops would do just as fine, the 8L and sapphire was a bit of a joke.
> Price range somewhere between the SKX00x and the SRP turtle, then I'd buy one or two, especially if they update the bracelet to SKA standards with the collar within the link instead of the outside.


I'm on board with this 100%. Bring back the monster and keep it fun and affordable! As long as we can pick one up for $300-$400 thats fine with me.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

^ Yes, for a lot of Seikonauts Monsters are like G-Shocks (or Pokemon)... gotta catch 'em all!


----------



## Manny69

PADI Samurai


----------



## walrusmonger

The SLA017 value comes from the dial finishing and casework, I can’t see them releasing one for less than the cost of the sbdx017 even if they pull the 8l35 from it.


----------



## timetellinnoob

the days of the 39mm, or even 'midsize'/ladies diver are gone i think. The SBDC's and SLA's are the closest they'll ever release to the 62MAS ever again probably. they aren't going to go backwards in design, back to the 60's, for a 'new diver' now. They did that with the SBDC's, in a more 'modern' proportion. to me that seems pretty clear.


----------



## timetellinnoob

Manny69 said:


> PADI Samurai


THEY AREN'T EVEN TRYING WITH THE ALIGNMENT ANYMORE. EVEN FOR THEIR PRODUCT SHOTS THEY AREN'T EVEN PRETENDING IT CAN BE FIXED OH MY GOD


----------



## walrusmonger

So this is the big event:

Starting today, Macy's will begin pre-orders at their Herald Square location in NYC for the all new PADI #SRPB99. All pre-orders will will include a special gift with purchase and an opportunity to meet Fabien Cousteau on October 19 for the #SeikoDiverMacys special event.

What a let down. There has to be more than just another PADI release. It would be nice for an orange Samurai exclusive to Macy's to be unveiled, I'd go for that.


----------



## Manny69

I commented on their post on Instagram asking if this was what was being teased yesterday in the video and they claim it?s not! So there is still another surprise release coming!!


----------



## CADirk

timetellinnoob said:


> the days of the 39mm, or even 'midsize'/ladies diver are gone i think. The SBDC's and SLA's are the closest they'll ever release to the 62MAS ever again probably. they aren't going to go backwards in design, back to the 60's, for a 'new diver' now. They did that with the SBDC's, in a more 'modern' proportion. to me that seems pretty clear.


Sinn still has the U200 at 37mm, but it's about 3 times more expensive than I'm feeling comfortable with. For Seiko, I'm not sure if there is anything else than the SKX013 that is in that size range.


----------



## walrusmonger

Thanks, I’ll take anything over another PADI.


----------



## valuewatchguy

walrusmonger said:


> So this is the big event:
> 
> Starting today, Macy's will begin pre-orders at their Herald Square location in NYC for the all new PADI #SRPB99. All pre-orders will will include a special gift with purchase and an opportunity to meet Fabien Cousteau on October 19 for the #SeikoDiverMacys special event.
> 
> What a let down. There has to be more than just another PADI release. It would be nice for an orange Samurai exclusive to Macy's to be unveiled, I'd go for that.


Ig announcement









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1

valuewatchguy said:


> Ig announcement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


This is ok, but I prefer the Turtle version and my Blue Lagoon Sammy. Knowing me I will probably buy one anyway.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

PADI? *yawns*


----------



## Radar1

Another view.










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

CADirk said:


> Sinn still has the U200 at 37mm, but it's about 3 times more expensive than I'm feeling comfortable with. For Seiko, I'm not sure if there is anything else than the SKX013 that is in that size range.


yea, I meant just for Seiko, and with some hoping they'll release an 'affordable' 39mm/smallish diver, i just don't think that's gonna happen.


----------



## timetellinnoob

Radar1 said:


> Another view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


thumbs up to the concept of the watch, thumbs down the hilarious and sad misalignment in their product shots...


----------



## cms1974

The PADI collaboration is overdone. Not everything has to have a PADI version.


----------



## Radar1

timetellinnoob said:


> thumbs up to the concept of the watch, thumbs down the hilarious and sad misalignment in their product shots...


The bezel is spun a minute or so. The chapter ring may be off a hair. I have had perfect alignment on all the Seikos I have bought over the past couple of years. Luck of the draw for some models.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

cms1974 said:


> The PADI collaboration is overdone. Not everything has to have a PADI version.


Kudos to Seiko for offering it. Don't like it? Click on by.


----------



## nepatriot

walrusmonger said:


> The SLA017 value comes from the dial finishing and casework, I can't see them releasing one for less than the cost of the sbdx017 even if they pull the 8l35 from it.


I haven't seen an SLA in person, like you have. Like you, I have had a MM300. So you, having both, would know. Until your post, I had mistakenly assumed the SLA and MM300 were on par as far as case finish and dial.

I'm curious if others who also own both agree with your observation. In some reviews I recall reading, from other who have both, seemed to suggest the SAL was perhaps over priced because they it was more on par with the MM300 build. The added value came from the historic accuracy of THE most iconic of all Seiko divers, and added cost of a limited 2,000 unit run. i.e. if only 2,00 copies of the MM300 were ever made, they would for sure cost a significant amount more.


----------



## nepatriot

timetellinnoob said:


> the days of the 39mm, or even 'midsize'/ladies diver are gone i think. The SBDC's and SLA's are the closest they'll ever release to the 62MAS ever again probably. they aren't going to go backwards in design, back to the 60's, for a 'new diver' now. They did that with the SBDC's, in a more 'modern' proportion. to me that seems pretty clear.


The SLA017 is not a 39mm lady's watch, and the days of "mid sized" watches is not over as far as having a customer base. Not everyone wants a large watch.

The SLA017 it is a re-issue of a vintage watch. It has a slightly larger case width (about 1mm or so) to the original 62MAS; the case size is I believe the same 46mm, same as an SKX007. That's not "backwards"; that as close as possible to a true re-launch of a vintage watch. Vintage watches are gaining popularity, and there are a umber of others out there. Like the Oris 65.

The 52/51 are not re-ssues, nor vintage: they are considerably larger at 50mm. Per Seiko's own PR, they are "re-imagined", meaning modern watches.

You are right in that Seiko has been following the trend towards bigger and bigger watches. That's fine for their new watches. However, there are many who would prefer re-issues to remain as close as possible in l x 2 x h to the original. Since they did that on the 62MAS reissue, and close on the new Turtle, then they might, hopefully, do the same on other re-issue of vintage watches.


----------



## goonerm3

Radar1 said:


> Another view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Really digging this. Might be my next Seiko.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

Radar1 said:


> The bezel is spun a minute or so. The chapter ring may be off a hair. I have had perfect alignment on all the Seikos I have bought over the past couple of years. Luck of the draw for some models.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


But for the photos they release, you'd think they'd look at this stuff.


----------



## Gonkl

timetellinnoob said:


> But for the photos they release, you'd think they'd look at this stuff.


Setting expectations


----------



## Radar1

timetellinnoob said:


> But for the photos they release, you'd think they'd look at this stuff.


I can't disagree with that at all.


----------



## appleb

Radar1 said:


> Another view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Is this an official pic or a fan mockup? At first I thought it was a fake fan pic because of the comically exaggerated chapter ring misalignment and the crown gap, but then I see this same image being used on a retailer site.


----------



## imdamian

this one looks better...


----------



## ahonobaka

Not to be an angry old man because chapter ring alignment is certainly an issue with Seiko, but we do all understand that the bezel is rotated a minute or so, and that the image in question is at an angle, right? Clear as day IMO; I swear everyone is training themselves to immediately point out the "alignment flaw" when the rules of geometry still need to apply. Notice how its more lined up in the "Ride bigger waves" ad, which is more straight on with the face of the watch?


----------



## CADirk

appleb said:


> Is this an official pic or a fan mockup? At first I thought it was a fake fan pic because of the comically exaggerated chapter ring misalignment and the crown gap, but then I see this same image being used on a retailer site.


I think this has to do with improper use of the color and background selection in the image editing software.
Probably someone slipped with the selection lasso or set the treshold levels for pixel color selection a bit off to cut the image.


----------



## alexandrov

SRPB99K | Seiko


----------



## PK73

Radar1 said:


> Another view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


This photo is ridiculously photoshopped to look that way ! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

PK73 said:


> This photo is ridiculously photoshopped to look that way !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The crown gives it away

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1

appleb said:


> Is this an official pic or a fan mockup? At first I thought it was a fake fan pic because of the comically exaggerated chapter ring misalignment and the crown gap, but then I see this same image being used on a retailer site.


The primary issue here is simply the bezel being turned counter-clockwise a bit. That's not a defect. The case is turned somewhat so chapter ring alignment is pretty hard to assess.

https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/seiko-watch-prospex-padi-samurai-srpb99k1-p-90383.html


----------



## Radar1

valuewatchguy said:


> The crown gives it away
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I suspect someone tried to "lasso" the background to delete it. They caught part of the crown in the process. You can see some other edge effects that indicate this as well.


----------



## alexandrov

nobody noticed my post few minutes ago  The discussed model is here : SRPB99K | Seiko


----------



## Radar1

Then again, the entire crown is also dropped a bit, so who knows.


----------



## dinexus

If whatever follow-up to this half-assed attempt ain’t orange or aligned, I’m closing the books on Seiko. It’s like they’re scrambling to pump out as much of whatever will sell before anyone notices something is amiss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

ahonobaka said:


> Not to be an angry old man because chapter ring alignment is certainly an issue with Seiko, but we do all understand that the bezel is rotated a minute or so, and that the image in question is at an angle, right? Clear as day IMO; I swear everyone is training themselves to immediately point out the "alignment flaw" when the rules of geometry still need to apply. Notice how its more lined up in the "Ride bigger waves" ad, which is more straight on with the face of the watch?


Regardless, on the first pic we were criticising, the bezel was off which just looks 'unfinished' for a photo, and they also shot and *approved* the angle where the 10 11 12 1 and 2 markers were off. If that watch *is* aligned they chose poor proofs to show. because you can take photos of a misaligned watch and make it look fine.

So not only is it STILL a problem that Seiko is _making them badly_, they are making them badly AND photographing them badly. Even if they were only making them badly, any photo director/crew worth it's salt shouldn't be allowing bad misalignment into their photos. it's just poor presentation. I own my share of misaligned Seikos and that's OK, i can deal. but they just aren't even TRYING to not show it anymore. that's my criticism here.


----------



## pekshn89

To be honest, padi samurai is the first padi i like. Not too flashy.


----------



## Riddim Driven

valuewatchguy said:


> I for one like these fieldmaster watches....but then I've been hunting for nice quartz field watch that isnt a hamilton khaki.
> 
> At 40,000 yen these should be available in a few months at decent prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It will soon be time to open a "Fieldmaster" thread as these come into circulation. Like VWG, I'm very intrigued with this one! Some will be harder to acquire than others. I'm between the SBDJ033 "Journal Standard" which is an LE vs the SPDJ028 which is a "special edition" hence higher production and accessibility.

Forgot how to post pics


----------



## shelfcompact

Chronopolis said:


> I myself would be delighted to have one reissued with a *mechaquatz movement*, instead of an automatic.
> 
> Not only becz it would be cheaper, but more crucially, it makes far more sense to have as accurate as possible a movement in a chronograph.
> It is illogical to insist on a mechanical movement for a piece whose primary (putative) function is to measure not just elapsed time, but often in relation to the speed of something.
> 
> It is also true that most watch-obsessed goons (WOG: my term, instead of WIS: _watch idiot savant_) simply LIKE the idea of a mechanical tick-tock w/ all the bells and whistles on their wrist,
> and do NOT actually use their chrono functions often enough to either justify having,
> or insisting upon having, a movement that has the accuracy of a NASA instrument.... which would again mean a quartz, not an automatic.
> 
> But whatever. WOGs will be WOGs.
> And Seiko know this, and know that this must be taken into account before doing a re-issue, if at all.
> Maybe that's why they have not done it, and won't do it.
> 
> Doing it in quartz will somehow "tarnish" the aura of original (for the watch goons), and there is no guarantee
> that it will appeal to the general public to promise a sizable profit.
> 
> Sigh.


No one is seriously timing anything anymore with watch chronographs so it doesn't matter.
It's just for fun at this point.


----------



## targetpro

timetellinnoob said:


> "...they are making them badly AND photographing them badly...."


Seiko's photos are almost always horrendous. I'm sure they could increase sales by at least 1% simply by taking good shots.


----------



## Radar1

Riddim Driven said:


> It will soon be time to open a "Fieldmaster" thread as these come into circulation. Like VWG, I'm very intrigued with this one! Some will be harder to acquire than others. I'm between the SBDJ033 "Journal Standard" which is an LE vs the SPDJ028 which is a "special edition" hence higher production and accessibility.
> 
> Forgot how to post pics


These look cool. Only in DLC/PVD?


----------



## nupicasso

They're definitely not teasing a PADI Samurai. They posted again on Instagram using that orange paint. "Same iconic diver. All new color."

Orange Sumo? Orange SKX? Orange Turtle?









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

New color.....turtle or skx.....maybe mm300 or tuna. I dont think the sammy or shogun count as iconic, yet. 

When is the announcement?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger

They already made an orange sumo and shogun and make the skx011. It has to be a turtle, Tuna, or mm300.


----------



## Emm87

nupicasso said:


> They're definitely not teasing a PADI Samurai. They posted again on Instagram using that orange paint. "Same iconic diver. All new color."
> 
> Orange Sumo? Orange SKX? Orange Turtle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


So they will be announcing at the Macy's event? 
Does anyone know what those symbols mean? 
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

nupicasso said:


> They're definitely not teasing a PADI Samurai. They posted again on Instagram using that orange paint. "Same iconic diver. All new color."
> 
> Orange Sumo? Orange SKX? Orange Turtle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


Ive got me money on an orange turtle.


----------



## nupicasso

Cobia said:


> Ive got me money on an orange turtle.


And I'll spend my money in an orange turtle!

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## riposte

It's 'Samurai'
#kanji 侍 - Jisho.org


----------



## walrusmonger

Lol so sneaky . I’d be down for an orange samurai.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

It’s definitely an orange samurai. Bleh.


----------



## Riddim Driven

Radar1 said:


> These look cool. Only in DLC/PVD?


It does appear so, but with various cosmetic accents and dial layouts. Seiko Prospex Fieldmaster Lowercase Watches | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## Radar1

I'd be good with an orange Sammy or Turtle.

Thanks for the link, RD.


----------



## dinexus

Orange Sammy eh? Guess my money is safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

I was hoping for another padi, I don't think we had enough, it would probably be just the 272727282882nd in three years


----------



## appleb

This was posted on the seikowatchusa instagram. It looks like the first five strokes of "Samurai".












riposte said:


> It's 'Samurai'
> #kanji 侍 - Jisho.org
> View attachment 12572523


----------



## Radar1

Bring it back in titanium.










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilfred86

Heah, that thing is pretty af. The ti was also smaller. I was a fool for not buying one &#55357;&#56860;. Don't really like the new one. Anyway, some people already deciphered Seiko's cryptic message, but I still keep hoping for an orange turtle!


----------



## countingseconds

Radar1 said:


> Bring it back in titanium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


And the original hands, too!


----------



## v1triol

If it is about an orange Sammy re-edition - I still doubt they can beat SNM021.


----------



## Everdying

seeing as seiko is going to great lengths to promote this orange samurai...can we also assume that its gonna be special / limited?


----------



## v1triol

Everdying said:


> seeing as seiko is going to great lengths to promote this orange samurai...can we also assume that its gonna be special / limited?


Hard to say, but most likely we can assume that a chapter ring will be misaligned, lol


----------



## Everdying

maybe...just maybe...its gonna be a helloween special...


----------



## Radar1

v1triol said:


> If it is about an orange Sammy re-edition - I still doubt they can beat SNM021.
> 
> View attachment 12573979
> 
> View attachment 12573981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12573983


Agreed. The LE was amazing.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

Heard there may be a LE Samurai in November, gold with PVD bracelet.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

Radar1 said:


> Agreed. The LE was amazing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


You're bloody right bro! Just set up an alert for it, hihihi


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Everdying said:


> seeing as seiko is going to great lengths to promote this orange samurai...can we also assume that its gonna be special / limited?





Biggles3 said:


> Heard there may be a LE Samurai in November, gold with PVD bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


I'm getting frustrated with the Limited Edition phenomenon that the entire watch industry is participating in.

It's an excuse to price gouge the consumer on products only for profit gains. It's definitely upsetting, especially in the case of Seiko as they used to be the company that offered a really good product to all consumers for a reasonable price.

Now it seems that they too are saving all the best color schemes for limited editions, and jacking up the price without adding features. Very disappointing.


----------



## georgefl74

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I'm getting frustrated with the Limited Edition phenomenon that the entire watch industry is participating in.
> 
> It's an excuse to price gouge the consumer on products only for profit gains. It's definitely upsetting, especially in the case of Seiko as they used to be the company that offered a really good product to all consumers for a reasonable price.
> 
> Now it seems that they too are saving all the best color schemes for limited editions, and jacking up the price without adding features. Very disappointing.


Actually Seiko has been producing limited editions since the 1990s. Citizen on the other hand avoids them like the plague.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

georgefl74 said:


> Actually Seiko has been producing limited editions since the 1990s. Citizen on the other hand avoids them like the plague.


I understand that Seiko has been producing LE watches for quite some time.

What they're doing now is producing more of them in more desirable colors and price gouging the consumer, which is disappointing.


----------



## Seppia

I agree
The worst of all was the 62mas reissue, with the good looking model sold as a $3k limited edition, and the gigantic monstrosities with the wrong hand set available every day.


----------



## iberfoptic

When is the announcement please???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

iberfoptic said:


> When is the announcement please???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1

Seppia said:


> I agree
> The worst of all was the 62mas reissue, with the good looking model sold as a $3k limited edition, and the gigantic monstrosities with the wrong hand set available every day.


Lol. the 051/053 are gorgeous watches. I have yet to hear of any unhappy campers who bought them, and retailers can barely keep them in stock.


----------



## Radar1

Riddim Driven said:


> It will soon be time to open a "Fieldmaster" thread as these come into circulation. Like VWG, I'm very intrigued with this one! Some will be harder to acquire than others. I'm between the SBDJ033 "Journal Standard" which is an LE vs the SPDJ028 which is a "special edition" hence higher production and accessibility.
> 
> Forgot how to post pics


https://strapcode.wordpress.com/201...rcase-limited-edition-freemans-sporting-club/


----------



## Robotaz

Man this thread has legs. It’s hard to keep up.


----------



## Cobia

Seppia said:


> I agree
> The worst of all was the 62mas reissue, with the good looking model sold as a $3k limited edition, and the gigantic monstrosities with the wrong hand set available every day.


Since when was 42mm a giant monstrosity? ive 7.2'' wrists and 42mm is borderline too small, 42 is not a big diver.
What do you mean by giant monstrosity?


----------



## Radar1

Cobia said:


> Since when was 42mm a giant monstrosity? ive 7.2'' wrists and 42mm is borderline too small, 42 is not a big diver.
> What do you mean by giant monstrosity?


Agreed. These are not 54mm Invicta behemoths - or even 45mm Deep Blues. Add the beautiful casework and detailing and Seiko clearly hit both of these out of the park. I can see how the size may be too much for someone with a small wrist, but that doesn't render the watches completely without merit or redemption. Nicest models they have produced < $1000 in a long time.


----------



## georgefl74

I dig the 051/053 more than the LE. A 39mm watch with a diving bezel is just too small on my wrist. Yeah burn me on a stake but that's just me.


----------



## ahonobaka

I'm not adding anything here, but I'm of the opinion that opinions are just that; Subjective and widely ranging depending on who's talking. Certainly, feel free to voice your opinions whether you like a watch or not, but I think it's more interesting to recognize things for what they are, and that different things will appeal to different people. No use in absolutes as if a watch can ONLY be this or that to everyone...

Sorry, a bit on a zen trip lately, but it is what it is LOL


----------



## Emm87

riposte said:


> It's 'Samurai'
> #kanji 侍 - Jisho.org
> 
> View attachment 12572523


I hope it's not an orange Samurai. That's so sad. They already did like 5 colors in the last year and it's an ugly watch to begin with.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

Emm87 said:


> I hope it's not an orange Samurai. That's so sad. They already did like 5 colors in the last year and it's an ugly watch to begin with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


There is no doubt it's an orange Samurai. They made a video writing the character for Samurai in orange. It couldn't possibly be anything else... and it is far from ugly. I think the orange version will look good although I'm not into orange dials myself. Think the ever so popular orange monster but at least 10x better looking.


----------



## Emm87

clyde_frog said:


> There is no doubt it's an orange Samurai. They made a video writing the character for Samurai in orange. It couldn't possibly be anything else. And it is far from ugly.


Worst Seiko diver in my opinion. Too blocky, too brushed, too big.... ugly.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

It's a shame you can't see the beauty in it. Personally I love it, but also don't like some of the most popular Seiko divers (Sumo, monster, SKX007/9).


----------



## Radar1

Love my Blue Lagoon, and if this one is affordable it will be added to the collection. It is a great looking design and will really pop in orange. Part of the attraction is precisely the uniqueness of the case design.


----------



## yankeexpress

Emm87 said:


> Worst Seiko diver in my opinion. Too blocky, too brushed, too big.... ugly.


You are Definitely in the tiny minority opinion around here:



And Sooo glad they did not stick the 6r15 inside so they could jack up the price even more.


----------



## Galaga

Radar1 said:


> Lol. the 051/053 are gorgeous watches. I have yet to hear of any unhappy campers who bought them, and retailers can barely keep them in stock.
> 
> View attachment 12574279
> 
> 
> View attachment 12574287
> 
> 
> View attachment 12574289


Couldn't agree more. I was going to pull the trigger on a Tudor Black Bay until I discovered this diver.

My only issue is whether to go for the black or blue.


----------



## Radar1

Galaga said:


> Couldn't agree more. I was going to pull the trigger on a Tudor Black Bay until I discovered this diver.
> 
> My only issue is whether to go for the black or blue.


That's easy. Get both! Worked for me. It's a tough call. I think the blue is slightly nicer, but the bracelet is absolutely stellar.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Galaga said:


> Couldn't agree more. I was going to pull the trigger on a Tudor Black Bay until I discovered this diver.
> 
> My only issue is whether to go for the black or blue.


For the price of the Tudor Black Bay, you can get the 2 Seikos!


----------



## Galaga

Radar1 said:


> That's easy. Get both! Worked for me. It's a tough call. I think the blue is slightly nicer, but the bracelet is absolutely stellar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. I'm leaning towards the blue and will also buy a OEM steel bracelet for it. I already have a black Omega PO diver which looks too similar to the SPB051.

Just need to see both in the flesh before I commit. It's due in the Seiko Boutique store in Sydney next month. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nupicasso

Seppia said:


> I agree
> The worst of all was the 62mas reissue, with the good looking model sold as a $3k limited edition, and the gigantic monstrosities with the wrong hand set available every day.


I thought the same about the reissue when it was announced. But now, I think it's one of Seikos best. I bought it on a whim and so glad I did. It's almost perfection(and honestly, maybe is). Part of me thinks the 8l35 would have made it perfect. The other part think the 6r15 and it's beat rate make this THE watch.

Hated the hands in pics. In person, I couldn't imagine it any other way.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

slow_mo said:


> For the price of the Tudor Black Bay, you can get the 2 Seikos!


You can keep all three and I'll take an SMP off Joma for $2800.

Also I'm part of the tiny majority who thinks the Samurai is way overrated. Not a great looking watch whatsoever.


----------



## Galaga

lxnastynotch93 said:


> You can keep all three and I'll take an SMP off Joma for $2800.
> 
> Also I'm part of the tiny majority who thinks the Samurai is way overrated. Not a great looking watch whatsoever.


I'm also in that tiny majority.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjarnetv

get your wallets ready.
*SBGJ227*


----------



## Cobia

bjarnetv said:


> get your wallets ready.
> *SBGJ227*
> View attachment 12576099


Man that is stunning, i absolutely love it.
Very rare i see anything other than a diver id wear, but id wear the hell out of this, this is the bomb!


----------



## Cobia

bjarnetv said:


> get your wallets ready.
> *SBGJ227*
> View attachment 12576099


40mm, $7700 euros, limited edition of 700 pieces, the dial is inspired by the plumage if a male peacock.

At 40mm and and $7700 euros its not in my ballpark lol, but its one of the most stunning GS ive seen.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> I'm also in that tiny majority.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im tossing up the new padi samuari, imo its the most tasteful padi done to date because it doesnt look overcooked at all.
I'll wait for a while till the price comes down and i find one cheap from Singapore on ebay i think.

I like the case but not as much as the turtle at this point, for some reason it reminds me of a grandpas diver lol, no idea why, maybe my granddad had a watch like it back in the day and im associating it to that in my sub conscious.

I think it looks pretty nice though i just wish the bezel and insert wasnt sloped downwards on an angle, the turtles bezel for example sits flat or slightly sloped inwards to the crystal, i like that more, just think its makes for a better look and a bit more protection of the crystal.


----------



## 74notserpp

Galaga said:


> Thanks mate. I'm leaning towards the blue and will also buy a OEM steel bracelet for it. I already have a black Omega PO diver which looks too similar to the SPB051.
> 
> Just need to see both in the flesh before I commit. It's due in the Seiko Boutique store in Sydney next month.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are they stocking the 053?
On their website, it only lists the 051 at $2000 AUD!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Galaga said:


> I'm also in that tiny majority.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Autocorrect got me again 

We are the tiny majority of samurai dissenters and we will be heard!

Yeah but actually I wish Seiko would bring back the monster. The turtle is decent, and the samurai is bleh (even in orange).


----------



## Galaga

74notserpp said:


> Are they stocking the 053?
> On their website, it only lists the 051 at $2000 AUD!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. They want AU$1500.


----------



## khd

Galaga said:


> Yes. They want AU$1500.


I really don't know how Seiko thinks they can get away with such a massive markup here in Australia... surely no one pays double the price compared to online retailers :-s


----------



## Radar1

khd said:


> I really don't know how Seiko thinks they can get away with such a massive markup here in Australia... surely no one pays double the price compared to online retailers :-s


Look at them in person to make a decision on which one, then order from Global Rakuten. I ordered both of mine from Watch-shop (AD) on GR, $760 and $620 USD, respectively for the 051 and 053. Fast shipping and overall fantastic service on many pieces I have ordered from them over the years.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> Yes. They want AU$1500.


Ive been told 2 things, a few months back i was told by the girl in the boutique that yes they were getting both, then the other day i was there, there was some type of regional Australian manager in there, a good fella, he told me they are only getting 1, i think he said the black one.
Im not sure what to think.


----------



## Cobia

khd said:


> I really don't know how Seiko thinks they can get away with such a massive markup here in Australia... surely no one pays double the price compared to online retailers :-s


Us shrewd buyers here rarely spend that much but people buy them from the boutique thats for sure, the popular models get sold fast at 3 times the price, some just dont care as much as us.


----------



## Radar1




----------



## walrusmonger

Let’s take a second to appreciate this tremendous thread was created by a user named “aliens exist” with under 100 posts and virtually no activity for 6+ months.


----------



## ki6h

walrusmonger said:


> Let's take a second to appreciate this tremendous thread was created by a user named "aliens exist" with under 100 posts and virtually no activity for 6+ months.


Astounding observation! 

I'm convinced that "aliens exist" is real. Will the Air Force deny that "aliens exist" exists?


----------



## slow_mo

walrusmonger said:


> Let's take a second to appreciate this tremendous thread was created by a user named "aliens exist" with under 100 posts and virtually no activity for 6+ months.


Aliens found him?! Or perhaps he's just a lurker!


----------



## 74notserpp

Galaga said:


> Yes. They want AU$1500.


I'm glad I got my 053 from Chino for $599 USD then!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1

Cobia said:


> Ive been told 2 things, a few months back i was told by the girl in the boutique that yes they were getting both, then the other day i was there, there was some type of regional Australian manager in there, a good fella, he told me they are only getting 1, i think he said the black one.
> Im not sure what to think.


And presumably the different model coding, as the ones on the market now (SBDC051/053) are JDM.


----------



## Radar1

Sorry for my mental lapse, lol. Non-JDM are SPB051/053.


----------



## smille76

walrusmonger said:


> Let's take a second to appreciate this tremendous thread was created by a user named "aliens exist" with under 100 posts and virtually no activity for 6+ months.


Yes, now is the time to say it...









Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

Radar1 said:


> Lol. the 051/053 are gorgeous watches. I have yet to hear of any unhappy campers who bought them, and retailers can barely keep them in stock.
> 
> View attachment 12574279
> 
> 
> View attachment 12574287
> 
> 
> View attachment 12574289


It's a good looking watch, I was hyperboling 
But
1- my main point was that the LE is a much more aesthetically pleasing watch (this is subjective obviously)
2- the 051/053 has the following downsides
It's very long (I find it to be too long in 99.9% of wrist pics. Again subjective)
The handset is in my opinion not a great fit with the rest of the watch (subjective)
The end link fit of the bracelet is terrible (not so subjective)


----------



## powerband

Seppia said:


> It's a good looking watch, I was hyperboling
> But
> 1- my main point was that the LE is a much more aesthetically pleasing watch (this is subjective obviously)
> 2- the 051/053 has the following downsides
> It's very long (I find it to be too long in 99.9% of wrist pics. Again subjective)
> The handset is in my opinion not a great fit with the rest of the watch (subjective)
> The end link fit of the bracelet is terrible (not so subjective)


I agree. It's too bad these were not made at 40mm, but it seems to work for many.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD

clyde_frog said:


> There is no doubt it's an orange Samurai. They made a video writing the character for Samurai in orange. It couldn't possibly be anything else... and it is far from ugly. I think the orange version will look good although I'm not into orange dials myself. Think the ever so popular orange monster but at least 10x better looking.


If it is indeed an orange Samurai, then please *please* ffs *please* let it be in titanium. It's incomprehensible that the new versions have been stainless steel only.


----------



## clyde_frog

If they make it titanium they'll probably double the price of it. How much more did the titanium Samurais cost than the original steel versions?

edit: apparently the MSRP for SBDA001 (black dial titanium model) was ¥42,000 (about $370 USD these days) when it came out, less than I thought it would've been. Can't find the price for the steel one.


----------



## Wilfred86

It's just ugly. Recreate a beautiful classic watch for everyone? No, we're Seiko, so let's make it an LE. For everyone else we have a larger case and wrong hands.

EDIT: should have quoted, but referring to the SBDC051/053


----------



## valuewatchguy

No reason to post this other than a gratuitous shot of my favorite watch and it has been mentioned in the past few posts.

Sorry i have no info on upcoming seiko models









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

clyde_frog said:


> edit: apparently the MSRP for SBDA001 (black dial titanium model) was ¥42,000 (about $370 USD these days) when it came out, less than I thought it would've been. Can't find the price for the steel one.


And such was the appeal of the Samurai at the time; Incredible value for what you were paying! That said, the SBDN013 Titanium (Solar) diver is around that same price range (well under in fact) that it wouldn't be implausible, movement aside. Add to the fact they seem to be creating more buzz for this, I'm beginning to get my hopes up for Ti. The size still doesn't do it for me though, though I know I could make it work on small wrist (barely)


----------



## Galaga

Radar1 said:


> Look at them in person to make a decision on which one, then order from Global Rakuten. I ordered both of mine from Watch-shop (AD) on GR, $760 and $620 USD, respectively for the 051 and 053. Fast shipping and overall fantastic service on many pieces I have ordered from them over the years.


Thank you for the tip. Do they sell the OEM steel bracelet separately ?


----------



## Radar1

Galaga said:


> Thank you for the tip. Do they sell the OEM steel bracelet separately ?


I found it on eBay, though it may never show up. He refunded me in full with the agreement that I will pay him again if it ever turns up. Chino had them at close to $400 USD, and shockingly sold out very quickly.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD

clyde_frog said:


> If they make it titanium they'll probably double the price of it. How much more did the titanium Samurais cost than the original steel versions?
> 
> edit: apparently the MSRP for SBDA001 (black dial titanium model) was ¥42,000 (about $370 USD these days) when it came out, less than I thought it would've been. Can't find the price for the steel one.


You're about on the money as far as cost goes. This from Quartzimodo's Time Journal (Sept. 21,2010) "How were the stainless steel Samurais able to be priced about USD180 on the average when they first came out?" And check this out https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-seiko-samurai-snm009k-19360.html. So a 2017/18 titanium would probably be double the cost of the stainless. Also, the SS Samurai showed up a year or so after the Ti intro.


----------



## Radar1

No sense in arguing subjective points about any watch. I love both of mine - superior to both Sumo and Shogun, IMO. As for length, that is purely a function of wrist size. I find they fit very nicely. I will reiterate that I haven't heard much negativity from people who have actually owned the 051/053 models.










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj

https://www.deployant.com/new-release-grand-seiko-hi-beat-36000-gmt/


----------



## Fatvette

WOW....That dial!!!!!


humphrj said:


> View attachment 12578113
> 
> https://www.deployant.com/new-release-grand-seiko-hi-beat-36000-gmt/


----------



## khd

Cobia said:


> Ive been told 2 things, a few months back i was told by the girl in the boutique that yes they were getting both, then the other day i was there, there was some type of regional Australian manager in there, a good fella, he told me they are only getting 1, i think he said the black one.
> Im not sure what to think.





74notserpp said:


> Are they stocking the 053?
> On their website, it only lists the 051 at $2000 AUD!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We're definitely getting both, I called the Seiko Australia office to confirm the release date (30 Oct)... also, these are not going to be "boutique only" like the Tunas and MM300 so in theory any old Seiko stockist (like Angus and Coote) will have them, same as the turtles 

And yes, both 51 and 53 are on the website SPB053J | Seiko


----------



## arislan

This is a child of this thread..









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

This is a child of this thread









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis

Handsome watch !
But, D'OH!!!! It's a solar! Dammit. Dammit. Dammit.

Why must Seiko ALWAYS get one thing wrong somewhere on all their watches???



arislan said:


> This is a child of this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

arislan said:


> This is a child of this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


What do you think of the plastic shroud?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Chronopolis said:


> Handsome watch !
> But, D'OH!!!! It's a solar! Dammit. Dammit. Dammit.
> 
> Why must Seiko ALWAYS get one thing wrong somewhere on all their watches???


What's wrong with solar?


----------



## arislan

Pretty decent.. these aren't as tall as regular tunas, in fact they're quite slim. The fieldmaster has a non-clicking bi-directional bezel


----------



## valuewatchguy

arislan said:


> Pretty decent.. these aren't as tall as regular tunas, in fact they're quite slim. The fieldmaster has a non-clicking bi-directional bezel


Is the bezel plastic or metal?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven

@ arisian -Congrats!! Great looking! Great you nabbed one. So yeh, share some thoughts please. Luminosity good? Is the bezel itself plastic like VWG asked? You seem to be the 1st recipient- details


----------



## jsohal

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 12576649
> 
> 
> View attachment 12576653
> 
> 
> View attachment 12576655


Is that the stock bracelet? If not could you provide a link?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

humphrj said:


> View attachment 12578113
> 
> https://www.deployant.com/new-release-grand-seiko-hi-beat-36000-gmt/


is this a new model?
what's the reference? it looks cool. how much is it?


----------



## humphrj

sblantipodi said:


> is this a new model?
> what's the reference? it looks cool. how much is it?


Yes it's a new model - The Peacock.
See the link on my original post.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

humphrj said:


> Yes it's a new model - The Peacock.
> See the link on my original post.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


can't understand why it cost so much


----------



## Skeptical

sblantipodi said:


> can't understand why it cost so much


Hi-beat GMT limited edition? Price is what I'd expect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nupicasso

jsohal said:


> Is that the stock bracelet? If not could you provide a link?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is the stock bracelet.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1

jsohal said:


> Is that the stock bracelet? If not could you provide a link?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it is the stock bracelet. I wish the blue dial came with it as well.


----------



## targetpro

_LOL!_ My thoughts exactly. Great looking watch. Too bad it doesn't have a mainspring.



Chronopolis said:


> Handsome watch !
> But, D'OH!!!! It's a solar! Dammit. Dammit. Dammit.
> 
> Why must Seiko ALWAYS get one thing wrong somewhere on all their watches???


----------



## soaking.fused

lxnastynotch93 said:


> That's already been produced as the SBDC051 and SBDC053.
> 
> This will be the re-release of the Monster.


Am thinking so, too. Good call.


----------



## fluence4

The lume on the new PADI Samurai is not typical Seiko lume







The image is from another thread ("the samurai thread") on wus, posted by @imdamian.


----------



## fluence4

I think with the latest IG post @seikowatchusa confirms that the "new diver" will be indeed an orange samurai.


----------



## khd

lxnastynotch93 said:


> That's already been produced as the SBDC051 and SBDC053.
> 
> This will be the re-release of the Monster.


Hmmm if you mean the big release on 16 October by Seiko USA that is almost certainly going to be an Orange Samurai... the teaser videos on their Instagram show the kanji for samurai (侍) being painted in orange

__
http://instagr.am/p/BaOyWdajke-/

For some reason people seem to be wilfully ignoring the clue and bombarding Seiko's feeds with all sorts of fanciful requests - not sure how they hope to influence the outcome at this late stage, it's not like Seiko is going to read someone's comment on their Instagram today and say "oh damn, orange Tuna _would_ be pretty cool - cancel everything for the launch tomorrow and let's start work on developing an orange Tuna" :roll:


----------



## Radar1

Confirmed. Sweet!


----------



## fluence4

@seikowatchusa just uploaded a video showing the orange samurai SRPB97. It comes with steel bracelet and silicone strap. As I understand it is exclusive to USA ( I hope that's not true).


----------



## Radar1




----------



## walrusmonger

Srpb97 says exclusive to amazon in the USA. If this is the case it sounds like amazon is the ONLY retailer Carrying it in the USA, but it’ll be sold elsewhere. I did place an order but I’m considering canceling it, amazon is offering 10% off, but if I pay over $500 and then they end up discounting it a month later, it’ll be a pain in the ass. I like options to buy things, these samurais are usually $300 to $350 retail.


----------



## Radar1




----------



## Radar1

walrusmonger said:


> Srpb97 says exclusive to amazon in the USA. If this is the case it sounds like amazon is the ONLY retailer Carrying it in the USA, but it'll be sold elsewhere. I did place an order but I'm considering canceling it, amazon is offering 10% off, but if I pay over $500 and then they end up discounting it a month later, it'll be a pain in the ass. I like options to buy things, these samurais are usually $300 to $350 retail.


It would be nice to know how many are being produced. No mention of LE. With MSRP of $575 it is surely SS and 4R engine.


----------



## KellenH

walrusmonger said:


> Srpb97 says exclusive to amazon in the USA. If this is the case it sounds like amazon is the ONLY retailer Carrying it in the USA, but it'll be sold elsewhere. I did place an order but I'm considering canceling it, amazon is offering 10% off, but if I pay over $500 and then they end up discounting it a month later, it'll be a pain in the ass. I like options to buy things, these samurais are usually $300 to $350 retail.





Radar1 said:


> It would be nice to know how many are being produced. No mention of LE. With MSRP of $575 it is surely SS and 4R engine.


Agreed with both of these. I'd also like to pick one up at and AD, or at least see the dial in person. But only being available at Amazon is an interesting decision.


----------



## appleb

If the SRPB97 is an amazon exclusive, then I would not expect to find them at AD's. Isn't that the point of being exclusive?

For example, the Seiko SNKM95 is an amazon exclusive that has been available for quite some time. Other than the occasional sale, the price has not really changed. And you won't find the SNKM95 for sale anywhere, other than amazon.


----------



## walrusmonger

appleb said:


> If the SRPB97 is an amazon exclusive, then I would not expect to find them at AD's. Isn't that the point of being exclusive?
> 
> For example, the Seiko SNKM95 is an amazon exclusive that has been available for quite some time. Other than the occasional sale, the price has not really changed. And you won't find the SNKM95 for sale anywhere, other than amazon.


Is that an amazon exclusive to the USA and it not being sold in any other country? The phrasing of the post says it's available exclusively in the USA on amazon, doesn't say that japan and Europe won't be getting it. If they do, I bet we could get it for less than $512.50 plus tax.

in either case, I have mine on order, I love the look of this orange model.


----------



## walrusmonger

I would think it would have said “exclusive to the USA, this model can only be purchased at amazon.com” if it was a USA exclusive model.


----------



## clyde_frog

walrusmonger said:


> I would think it would have said "exclusive to the USA, this model can only be purchased at amazon.com" if it was a USA exclusive model.



"Available exclusively in the USA on @amazon." makes it sound like it is a USA exclusive, if it was an amazon exclusive in the USA it should say "Available exclusively on @amazon in the USA. "⠀It's only been advertised on the Seiko USA Instagram which is also probably a good indicator it's a US exclusive.


----------



## mcnabbanov

Halloween special edition Pumpkin Samurai.

orange/black bezel not my cup of tea


----------



## Skeptical

I like it. Not sure about the price. I expect they’ll charge sales tax as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techguyone

GirchyGirchy said:


> What's wrong with solar?


Nothing, I'm still praying to the seiko gods that they do a SKX007 style Solar diver one day.


----------



## Radar1

I can confirm that it doesn't ship to Canada.


----------



## T1meout

Orange samurai? Pretty anticlimactic. Yawn.


----------



## SD350

T1meout said:


> Orange samurai? Pretty anticlimactic. Yawn.


Agreed.


----------



## tangentE34

Chronopolis said:


> Handsome watch !
> But, D'OH!!!! It's a solar! Dammit. Dammit. Dammit.
> 
> Why must Seiko ALWAYS get one thing wrong somewhere on all their watches???


I would much prefer an automatic version. I think it's ok to be solar if a field watch is assumed to spend more time In the sun than the field. I love the style on all these new field tunas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

Yawn…


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

It's nice enough, and the Halloween colours are cute, but it's not exactly rocking my world.


----------



## DaveD

Boy, Seiko is sure determined to push and shove their way upmarket with this Amazon only distribution scheme. First $300 to $500 monsters and now a nearly $600 Samurai. When will it end? ;-)


----------



## CADirk

DaveD said:


> Boy, Seiko is sure determined to push and shove their way upmarket with this Amazon only distribution scheme. First $300 to $500 monsters and now a nearly $600 Samurai. When will it end? ;-)


$45.000 and more for top of the line Credor watches?


----------



## babola

You kind of expect for a $575 watch the orange on bezel and dial match.


----------



## 59yukon01

I'm mixed on this. I like it, but would have preferred an all black bezel, or even all SS.


----------



## mcnabbanov

techguyone said:


> Nothing, I'm still praying to the seiko gods that they do a SKX007 style Solar diver one day.


SNE437 is pretty close










Also the SNE107 solar starfish with a Murphy bezel mod


----------



## arislan

Riddim Driven said:


> @ arisian -Congrats!! Great looking! Great you nabbed one. So yeh, share some thoughts please. Luminosity good? Is the bezel itself plastic like VWG asked? You seem to be the 1st recipient- details


He lume lasts a while. I wore it to bed and was able to read the time in the dead of night. However the design is such that there isn't much lume on the minute markers only tiny dots. The vintage looking fonts at 3,6, 9 are not old radium lumes. So the lune is really only the hands at 3am in the morning but legible for half open eyes.

The bezel shroud is plastic as I said. Being a field watch the bezel is bi directional without clicks with count down makers. The shroud is actually useful here to prevent the accidental bezel adjustment since there's no locking clicks.

The watch itself had a thin profile unlike other shrouded seiko divers. I like it as I can wear it to work under my dress and I prefer thinner profiles in general, YMMV.

The crystal is slightly domed and it comes with a very nice pvd NATO strap.










Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger

Seiko commented that it’s exclusive to amazon until next year, and that the non-amazon version will not come with the strap. I’m torn. The strap is worth about $40, so it’s only an extra $100 to get the watch next month vs. waiting for some time next year.


----------



## cms1974

In another thread, people were begging for an orange Turtle. With few orange choices now, this would seem like a winner, but the reaction here is tepid.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Oops I didn't realize that you had to wait till next year to get the non Amazon version


----------



## Riddim Driven

arislan said:


> He lume lasts a while. I wore it to bed and was able to read the time in the dead of night. However the design is such that there isn't much lume on the minute markers only tiny dots. The vintage looking fonts at 3,6, 9 are not old radium lumes. So the lune is really only the hands at 3am in the morning but legible for half open eyes.
> 
> The bezel shroud is plastic as I said. Being a field watch the bezel is bi directional without clicks with count down makers. The shroud is actually useful here to prevent the accidental bezel adjustment since there's no locking clicks.
> 
> The watch itself had a thin profile unlike other shrouded seiko divers. I like it as I can wear it to work under my dress and I prefer thinner profiles in general, YMMV.
> 
> The crystal is slightly domed and it comes with a very nice pvd NATO strap.
> 
> Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


Thanks very much! Curious now which of the full arabic dials will have the familiar Seiko lume 
Congrats again & enjoy!


----------



## Riddim Driven

Guess I was fortunate to experience the original Sammy coz this reissue isn't anything that interests me. Again, the original Sammy hand set was most tasteful and mature for lack of a better word.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Riddim Driven said:


> Thanks very much! Curious now which of the full arabic dials will have the familiar Seiko lume
> Congrats again & enjoy!


The black and gold should.

But the plastic non ratcheting bezel is going to make this a no go for me. The bi-directional part doesn't bother me at all but I do need some positive feedback as it turns.

Too bad because the style is really nice and at 12 mm thick it would be very wearable.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020

walrusmonger said:


> Seiko commented that it's exclusive to amazon until next year, and that the non-amazon version will not come with the strap. I'm torn. The strap is worth about $40, so it's only an extra $100 to get the watch next month vs. waiting for some time next year.


Exactly my thoughts. I feel like this will be charged a bit higher than the 51/53, probably closer to the blue lagoon. So maybe only around $450 on the grey market. On the other hand, orange Sammy next month....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven

valuewatchguy said:


> The black and gold should.
> 
> But the plastic non ratcheting bezel is going to make this a no go for me. The bi-directional part doesn't bother me at all but I do need some positive feedback as it turns.
> 
> Too bad because the style is really nice and at 12 mm thick it would be very wearable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I got the shroud is plastic, but you say the bezel is too? That would be crazy man  I don't need any bezel sounds, a I'm gonna dwell on the pseudo Field Watch experience ;-) On top of that, Seiko is my go to brand nowadays LOL. Love Seiko!!!


----------



## valuewatchguy

Riddim Driven said:


> I got the shroud is plastic, but you say the bezel is too? That would be crazy man  I don't need any bezel sounds, a I'm gonna dwell on the pseudo Field Watch experience ;-) On top of that, Seiko is my go to brand nowadays LOL. Love Seiko!!!


May not be plastic bezel.... still i like the clicky sounds! I may change my mind yet.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb

The solar fieldmaster watches are showing up on the bay, but they are starting at stupid prices just because they are limited editions. Many are starting the $800+ range when the msrp is around $400USD


----------



## countingseconds

cms1974 said:


> In another thread, people were begging for an orange Turtle. With few orange choices now, this would seem like a winner, but the reaction here is tepid.


That's because there is huge difference between the turtle and this Samurai. I bet the turtles sell way better. Personally I couldn't care less about this new samurai, even though I like orange dials.


----------



## Biggles3

And another PADI...









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Yet another.


----------



## cms1974

countingseconds said:


> That's because there is huge difference between the turtle and this Samurai. I bet the turtles sell way better. Personally I couldn't care less about this new samurai, even though I like orange dials.


I don't understand your point. Both watches have essentially the same movement (4R35 vs. 4R36). What is the "huge difference"? Popularity? Market exposure? Seems like it's purely aesthetics and marketing.


----------



## targetpro

walrusmonger said:


> Srpb97 says exclusive to amazon in the USA. If this is the case it sounds like amazon is the ONLY retailer Carrying it in the USA....


Wouldn't be the first time. I'm reminded of the SNKM95.


----------



## Cobia

cms1974 said:


> I don't understand your point. Both watches have essentially the same movement (4R35 vs. 4R36). What is the "huge difference"? Popularity? Market exposure? Seems like it's purely aesthetics and marketing.


Its not marketing, theres hardly any marketing for the turtle, its on aesthetics.

For mine the turtles a much nicer watch to look at and it feels great on the wrist, but its just personal preference.
The big 3 oclock crown on the samurai is not as practical as the 4 oclock turtle crown for me either.

I'd like an orange turtle, not interested in an orange samurai but might grab a samurai padi.


----------



## AnR_classyStore

Biggles3 said:


> And another PADI...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Is this still in for january release?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65

I know there are a bunch of these, but I still think it looks pretty good


----------



## babola

Biggles3 said:


> And another PADI...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


I was hoping this wouldn't happen...:-(

Well, at least Cobia will rejoice.


----------



## timetellinnoob

this isn't new, we've seen pics, and better ones, before.


----------



## Marrin

Riddim Driven said:


> Guess I was fortunate to experience the original Sammy coz this reissue isn't anything that interests me. Again, the original Sammy hand set was most tasteful and mature for lack of a better word.


Unfortunately they were also ridiculously short, particularly the minute hand.
it was especially noticeable on the orange version.

WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## babola

timetellinnoob said:


> this isn't new, we've seen pics, and better ones, before.


With blue steel bezel? Really?

I must have misses that...


----------



## Zanetti

babola said:


> With blue steel bezel? Really?


I just noticed that too, thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## Zanetti

Biggles3 said:


> And another PADI...


I'll go on record and state it's sad what Seiko's doing with these PADI stamped watches.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

It doesn't help that PADI's logo is extremely fugly. 

Am super-bored of PADI / Seiko.


----------



## babola

LordBrettSinclair said:


> It doesn't help that PADI's logo is extremely fugly.
> 
> Am super-bored of PADI / Seiko.


Don't despair, another Zimbe should be just around the corner to cheer you up...;-)


----------



## countingseconds

cms1974 said:


> I don't understand your point. Both watches have essentially the same movement (4R35 vs. 4R36). What is the "huge difference"? Popularity? Market exposure? Seems like it's purely aesthetics and marketing.


The huge difference is in design. An excellent one (with deep history, ha) vs. an ordinary design that comes with an ugly hour hand.


----------



## Cobia

babola said:


> I was hoping this wouldn't happen...:-(
> 
> Well, at least Cobia will rejoice.


The pics for this have been out a good month, im not a fan of the anodized blue bezel, too modern for my liking, but each to their own, im sure there will be plenty of buyers, the more models the merrier.


----------



## Cobia

Zanetti said:


> I'll go on record and state it's sad what Seiko's doing with these PADI stamped watches.


I dont agree, i just dont get it that people complain, its like we live in a little bubble on this forum.
Heck ive never seen one padi in the wild except for a shop, its not like extra padi models are on every street corner.
I dont care how exclusive it is, im just happy they are putting out some nice blue divers, its far from sad for me.
Whats the great alternative? the alternative is more plain seiko dials which is great but youve got those to choose from too, everybody can be happy, i just dont get what there is to complain about.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Cobia said:


> I dont agree, i just dont get it that people complain, its like we live in a little bubble on this forum.
> Heck ive never seen one padi in the wild except for a shop, its not like extra padi models are on every street corner.
> I dont care how exclusive it is, im just happy they are putting out some nice blue divers, its far from sad for me.
> Whats the great alternative? the alternative is more plain seiko dials which is great but youve got those to choose from too, everybody can be happy, i just dont get what there is to complain about.


The alternative is to not bang the same drum for every model across your entire Prospex line. The alternative is to stop releasing over-hyped special editions and limited editions, falsely driving up the prices.

Just make good stuff and people will buy it. $575 for a samurai because it has an orange motif? Nope absolutely not. Extra $$ because it's a PADI Limited Edition? Not worth it.

They're playing the same game the Swiss companies do and it's frustrating.


----------



## georgefl74

Seiko is trying hard every year to fill watch fronts with new watch designs. That's not easy. They will regurgitate designs and are willing to throw anything on the wall to see if it sticks. Occasionally they succeed. 

That orange Sami isn't bad, just not good enough for its street price if Amazon is the only outlet selling it to MSRP.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

georgefl74 said:


> Seiko is trying hard every year to fill watch fronts with new watch designs. That's not easy. They will regurgitate designs and are willing to throw anything on the wall to see if it sticks. Occasionally they succeed.
> 
> That orange Sami isn't bad, just not good enough for its street price if Amazon is the only outlet selling it to MSRP.


Perfectly stated. It's a nice watch but if they're going to exercise Rolex-like pricing control, then at $575, it's not worth it.

What happened to $250 grey market orange monsters? Those types of watches are the kind that made me a Seiko fan!


----------



## ffnc1020

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Perfectly stated. It's a nice watch but if they're going to exercise Rolex-like pricing control, then at $575, it's not worth it.
> 
> What happened to $250 grey market orange monsters? Those types of watches are the kind that made me a Seiko fan!


Unfortunately grey market orange monster goes for $1000 now.


----------



## thedentist23

Not sure why Seiko still continues to pump out new Padis


----------



## brandon\

I WANT TO SEE A PADI CREDOR.


----------



## Alpineboy

brandon\ said:


> I WANT TO SEE A PADI CREDOR.


LOL!


----------



## khd

lxnastynotch93 said:


> The alternative is to not bang the same drum for every model across your entire Prospex line. The alternative is to stop releasing over-hyped special editions and limited editions, falsely driving up the prices.
> 
> Just make good stuff and people will buy it. $575 for a samurai because it has an orange motif? Nope absolutely not. Extra $$ because it's a PADI Limited Edition? Not worth it.
> 
> They're playing the same game the Swiss companies do and it's frustrating.





Cobia said:


> I dont agree, i just dont get it that people complain, its like we live in a little bubble on this forum.
> Heck ive never seen one padi in the wild except for a shop, its not like extra padi models are on every street corner.
> I dont care how exclusive it is, im just happy they are putting out some nice blue divers, its far from sad for me.
> Whats the great alternative? the alternative is more plain seiko dials which is great but youve got those to choose from too, everybody can be happy, i just dont get what there is to complain about.


I'm with you Cobia, I don't really like the PADI models but if don't like something I just move on by... they're not withdrawing normal models, no one's got a gun to your head forcing you to buy a PADI model, so I don't get why people care so much. They've clearly done a deal with PADI and intend to wring the absolute sh1t out of the partnership before they move on, but something tells me outside of WUS land these models are probably pretty popular or they wouldn't keep releasing more.

I don't know if this is the case elsewhere, but here in Perth the Automatic Prospex watch I see the most in big chain store jewellers is the PADI Turtle SRPA21 by far (followed by the black SRP777) ... 775 gold and 773 blue are fairly rare, and the 779 pepsi is only available at the boutiques over in Sydney and Melbourne. Even then, the autos are usually waaaaaaaaay outnumbered by the solar and kinetic models, which don't seem to get as much interest here on WUS but once again I think they appeal to the kind of people that only own one watch they bought without doing any research (basically "normal" people).

The funny thing is, the PADI turtle is not marketed as "Limited Edition" here, and in Aus it does not command a premium... it has the same (ridiculously inflated) AUD RRP as the SRP777, and actually costs AUD $26 less than the other bracelet models (see Men | Seiko) - go figure :-s


----------



## appleb

Not enough PADI?

Seiko SRPA21 PADI Turtle
Seiko SRPA83 PADI Tuna
Seiko SNE435 PADI Solar
Seiko SRPB99K1 PADI Samurai
Seiko SBDJ015 PADI Solar
Seiko SBDN035 PADI Solar
Seiko SBBN039 PADI Marinemaster Tuna
Seiko SBDC049 PADI Sumo
Seiko SUN065 PADI Kinetic GMT

and now...

Seiko SBDC055 PADI


----------



## clyde_frog

Riddim Driven said:


> Guess I was fortunate to experience the original Sammy coz this reissue isn't anything that interests me. Again, the original Sammy hand set was most tasteful and mature for lack of a better word.


The hand set is fine and suits the watch, the problem is you're associating it with a watch which doesn't look "tasteful and mature" i.e. the monster.


----------



## Radar1

59yukon01 said:


> Yet another.


This is a classic, but dated my friend. Kelly is the new Picard. Lol.


----------



## clyde_frog

Radar1 said:


> This is a classic, but dated my friend. Kelly is the new Kirk. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 12587681


I'm no Star Trek fan, but even I know that's Picard, not Kirk.


----------



## Radar1

clyde_frog said:


> I'm no Star Trek fan, but even I know that's Picard, not Kirk.
> 
> View attachment 12587719


Oops. My bad. Too much Shatner over the eons. Lol. My wife would also be horrified...

Fixed.


----------



## CADirk

Instead of a PADI, i'd like to see a classically (speedmaster-like and about 40-42mm) styled automatic chronograph (8r48) at about 1000-1200 euro price range.


----------



## babola

lxnastynotch93 said:


> The alternative is to not bang the same drum for every model across your entire Prospex line. The alternative is to stop releasing over-hyped special editions and limited editions, falsely driving up the prices.
> 
> Just make good stuff and people will buy it. $575 for a samurai because it has an orange motif? Nope absolutely not. Extra $$ because it's a PADI Limited Edition? Not worth it.
> 
> They're playing the same game the Swiss companies do and it's frustrating.


Exactly.


----------



## Cobia

For all the lads whining about the PADI models, im sending in a support crew for you..just hang in there, help is on its way.


----------



## Cobia

lxnastynotch93 said:


> The alternative is to not bang the same drum for every model across your entire Prospex line. The alternative is to stop releasing over-hyped special editions and limited editions, falsely driving up the prices.
> 
> Just make good stuff and people will buy it. $575 for a samurai because it has an orange motif? Nope absolutely not. Extra $$ because it's a PADI Limited Edition? Not worth it.
> 
> They're playing the same game the Swiss companies do and it's frustrating.


We are just talking about PADI models here lets not change the subject to suit your argument, limited editions are another story, i dont think anybody is a fan.

I paid $30 more for my Padi turtle, hardly a huge increase and part of that goes to padi into a charity that cleans up the oceans, its hardly a huge mark up.

Seiko put out more divers and variations than any other company and people complain because theres a padi in each line up, talk about 1st world problems lol, people are very unfair judges sometimes, they fail to keep things in perspective.
Who else puts out more variety than seiko?

'just make good stuff and people will buy it'' LOLL, The Padi models are their highest selling models, the padi turtle was the largest selling watch for seiko last year in the states and Australia i was told in the boutique, it was a record breaker for them..
Seiko are making good stuff that people buy.

If people want to waste their money and buy a model when it first comes out youll pay silly top dollar, if you wait till the heat drops off a bit the padi pieces come down to the same or just a bit higher than the stock models, its hardly a big mark up imo.

Its not just the Swiss who have special and limited editions, G-Shock are a lot worse than Seiko in this department and worse than probably anybody, i hate limited editions but seiko have been pretty good on the price of these Padis.

If they were more limited they'd cost a lot more, i happy theres plenty of them, it keeps the prices down.

Is there some padis i dont like? yes, but that doesnt mean i conclude the concept is poor, nobody is forcing me to buy them.


----------



## Zanetti

lxnastynotch93 said:


> The alternative is to not bang the same drum for every model across your entire Prospex line. The alternative is to stop releasing over-hyped special editions and limited editions, falsely driving up the prices.
> 
> Just make good stuff and people will buy it. $575 for a samurai because it has an orange motif? Nope absolutely not. Extra $$ because it's a PADI Limited Edition? Not worth it.
> 
> They're playing the same game the Swiss companies do and it's frustrating.


^
+1


----------



## Wilfred86

Biggles3 said:


> And another PADI...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Again, when does it stop... Seiko 5 with Padi? LMAO.


----------



## burns78

59yukon01 said:


> Yet another.


*I'm waiting for the yellow (or green) version of sbdc051 / 053 !!!
*as Sumo



















never more PADI because


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Cobia said:


> We are just talking about PADI models here lets not change the subject to suit your argument, limited editions are another story, i dont think anybody is a fan.
> 
> I paid $30 more for my Padi turtle, hardly a huge increase and part of that goes to padi into a charity that cleans up the oceans, its hardly a huge mark up.
> 
> Seiko put out more divers and variations than any other company and people complain because theres a padi in each line up, talk about 1st world problems lol, people are very unfair judges sometimes, they fail to keep things in perspective.
> Who else puts out more variety than seiko?
> 
> 'just make good stuff and people will buy it'' LOLL, The Padi models are their highest selling models, the padi turtle was the largest selling watch for seiko last year in the states and Australia i was told in the boutique, it was a record breaker for them..
> Seiko are making good stuff that people buy.
> 
> If people want to waste their money and buy a model when it first comes out youll pay silly top dollar, if you wait till the heat drops off a bit the padi pieces come down to the same or just a bit higher than the stock models, its hardly a big mark up imo.
> 
> Its not just the Swiss who have special and limited editions, G-Shock are a lot worse than Seiko in this department and worse than probably anybody, i hate limited editions but seiko have been pretty good on the price of these Padis.
> 
> If they were more limited they'd cost a lot more, i happy theres plenty of them, it keeps the prices down.
> 
> Is there some padis i dont like? yes, but that doesnt mean i conclude the concept is poor, nobody is forcing me to buy them.


I wasn't talking about just PADI models at all. I'm calling out the entire Seiko lineup, and actually I'm calling out the vector that the entire Seiko corporation is on as a whole.

Let's take a look at Grand Seiko. First they disconnect themselves from the lower level Seiko brand. Then they start increasing prices to rub shoulders with Omega and Rolex. GS used to be a phenomenal value and now it's on par with everything else because the prices have increased and quality has remained the same.

Seiko decides to bring Presage to the US market. What do they do? They kill off the 6R15 powered SARB065 and re-release it at the same price point with a 4R36 movement. Nice of them to put money back in their own pockets.

These are just some examples. They're killing off a lot of the 6R powered models and taking the 4R models global for the same price. They did it with the SARG lineup, and parts of the SARB lineup. I'm sure in the next coming years they'll be discontinuing the Alpinist and the Sumo, as that's the vector the company is on.

They get rid of the monster and decide to bring the samurai back at a lower quality and in stainless steel, at a more expensive price point than he titanium model. The turtle I'm okay with as I think $250 or so grey market reflects the quality to price point ratio.

TL;DR: I'm disappointed with the vector Seiko is on because they're taking value out of the brand and aren't improving the quality.


----------



## 59yukon01

Cobia said:


> For all the lads whining about the PADI models, im sending in a support crew for you..just hang in there, help is on its way.
> 
> View attachment 12587871


Reserved for those who choose to pay the premium price.


----------



## ThomasH

.



59yukon01 said:


>


Beating an old, dead horse...

What is Irish and sits in the sun all day? :-s

Paddy O'Furniture! :-d

- Thomas


----------



## Kulprit

Jeez....only on Internet forums do people complain about more choices. It's not like Seiko is pulling other dials off the market to make room for the PADIs. You like the black dial more than the PADI, buy the black dial. You prefer blue? Buy blue! Clearly some people like the PADIs more so guess what, they're buying them. How exactly does that make your life any worse?

As for the orange Samurai - I've never really cared for the Samurai--don't like the hands or the bezel--but there's something about the orange one that's much more appealing to me. I still don't like it enough to own one, but it's far more attractive to me than any of the other Samurais.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

More choices does not mean better choices. 
It normally leads to the opposite when taken to the extreme. 
I'd rather Seiko come out with fewer, more well though off models, than the absurdly abundant selection of meh stuff. 
Omega went through this phase in recent years: a billion new models, very (VERY) few winners. 
The number of employees in a company is finite, if they have to churn out 27283839 new models per year they can obviously dedicate less time to each of them.


----------



## Jeffie007

Where is the padi skx007 Seiko?


----------



## valuewatchguy

Jeffie007 said:


> Where is the padi skx007 Seiko?


It's not officially a prospex Model yet, so maybe it needs the "X" before becoming Paditized

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail

^ LOL


----------



## v1triol

Jeffie007 said:


> Where is the padi skx007 Seiko?


...and Boom! 
Here we go


----------



## khd

v1triol said:


> ...and Boom!
> Here we go
> 
> View attachment 12591683


I betcha someone's gonna mod that up real quick and stick it on ebay for $700 or something crazy... :-d


----------



## targetpro

I've been wondering the same since the PADI collaboration began.



Jeffie007 said:


> Where is the padi skx007 Seiko?


----------



## nerip

targetpro said:


> I've been wondering the same since the PADI collaboration began.


yes where is it?


----------



## grailer

Some of us already have. 
I can't post links or images, so look for "Giving an SKX the PADI touch" on reddit's watches sub. There's also a link to an imgur gallery.


----------



## humphrj

I've seen a couple of PADI Skx007 mods already.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

grailer said:


> Some of us already have.
> I can't post links or images, so look for "Giving an SKX the PADI touch" on reddit's watches sub. There's also a link to an imgur gallery.





http://imgur.com/sLiRi


Picture credit to the guy who did the mod

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## grailer

Thanks valuewatchguy!


----------



## yonsson

And if you are bored: https://yonsson.com/2017/10/12/full-travel-report-seiko-2017/


----------



## mcnabbanov

yonsson said:


> And if you are bored: https://yonsson.com/2017/10/12/full-travel-report-seiko-2017/


now that is sexy


----------



## ThomasH

.




Lsid998 said:


> View attachment 12595217



Very interesting! :-!

On the other hand there are few things I hate more than "cut numerals", especially when there is no real reason. :-|

Hey Seiko, what is wrong with:








​Or even:








Well? Well? :roll:

Thomas


----------



## Hesemonni

valuewatchguy said:


>


Damn. That looks really nice.


----------



## Cobia

yonsson said:


> And if you are bored: https://yonsson.com/2017/10/12/full-travel-report-seiko-2017/


Awesome blog mate, outstanding work and a very enjoyable read, you need to give this a thread of its own on this forum if it doesnt have one, im sure many would love reading it.
Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## khd

yonsson said:


> And if you are bored: https://yonsson.com/2017/10/12/full-travel-report-seiko-2017/


Mate that write up of your trip to Japan was awesome... it makes me want a GS so bad, wish I could afford one!

I was also super into manga and anime as a kid (born early 80s) - until now I've never connected it to my Seiko thing but I think you're right. Like you said, back then Akira was on permanent repeat for sleepovers etc, we pretty much alternated between that, Ghost in the Shell and another movie called Ninja Scrolls... back in those days I don't think my baby-boomer parents knew how "adult" Japanese cartoons could be, so as a teenager it was great :-!

Here's one for old time's sake... Benisato from Ninja Scrolls with the most awesome sneak attack!


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

@ yonnson...

Thanks my friend, most fun thing I've read on the internet today. Every time I see that watch room at GS I want to buy one! Love the Gundam statue, I really must visit Japan.


----------



## yonsson

Cobia said:


> Awesome blog mate, outstanding work and a very enjoyable read, you need to give this a thread of its own on this forum if it doesnt have one, im sure many would love reading it.
> Thanks for sharing it.


Thanks! Sure, no problem. The only reason for me only posting on one forum is it's impossible for me otherwise to keep track of the comments and questions.


----------



## yonsson

khd said:


> Mate that write up of your trip to Japan was awesome... it makes me want a GS so bad, wish I could afford one!
> 
> I was also super into manga and anime as a kid (born early 80s) - until now I've never connected it to my Seiko thing but I think you're right. Like you said, back then Akira was on permanent repeat for sleepovers etc, we pretty much alternated between that, Ghost in the Shell and another movie called Ninja Scrolls... back in those days I don't think my baby-boomer parents knew how "adult" Japanese cartoons could be, so as a teenager it was great :-!
> 
> Here's one for old time's sake... Benisato from Ninja Scrolls with the most awesome sneak attack!
> View attachment 12596151


That's cool, twin spirits, I think we just became best friends.


----------



## Seppia

Ninja Scroll is the sheeeeeeet!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Seppia said:


> Ninja Scroll is the sheeeeeeet!


Interestingly, there are a lot of watch enthusiasts in the manga and anime industry in Japan and the states. I attribute it to the (stereotypical?) Asian interest in wristwatches with the industry being largely of Asian heritage and/or descent and a strong collector culture amongst consumers and creators of anime and manga. I work for a major anime and manga publisher and it is a lot of fun watchspotting at conventions where there is some good stuff on the wrists of industry execs, creators and fans. I once had a mostly pantomimed conversation with a Japanese guy about his Campanola only to find out later he worked on Fist of the North Star.


----------



## Memento Vivere

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Interestingly, there are a lot of watch enthusiasts in the manga and anime industry in Japan and the states. I attribute it to the (stereotypical?) Asian interest in wristwatches with the industry being largely of Asian heritage and/or descent and a strong collector culture amongst consumers and creators of anime and manga. I work for a major anime and manga publisher and it is a lot of fun watchspotting at conventions where there is some good stuff on the wrists of industry execs, creators and fans. I once had a mostly pantomimed conversation with a Japanese guy about his Campanola only to find out later he worked on Fist of the North Star.


As a westerner (American), I've simply always been fascinated by Japan since childhood. So many things I love and that were major parts of my upbringing came from the country; it's fitting that now in adulthood that trend continues with the fact that I'm an enormously obsessed Seiko fan.


----------



## Cobia

Memento Vivere said:


> As a westerner (American), I've simply always been fascinated by Japan since childhood. So many things I love and that were major parts of my upbringing came from the country; it's fitting that now in adulthood that trend continues with the fact that I'm an enormously obsessed Seiko fan.


I hear you brother, the japanese revolutionised the fishing reel industry in the 90s, they provided us with the best gaming systems, make great bike parts, great cars, what ever the japanese do they do it well, japanese products have played a big part in my life and childhood too, it seems many of us have that connection.


----------



## Chronopolis

Memento Vivere said:


> As a westerner (American), I've simply always been fascinated by Japan since childhood. So many things I love and that were major parts of my upbringing came from the country...





Cobia said:


> I hear you brother, the japanese revolutionised the fishing reel industry in the 90s, they provided us with the best gaming systems, make great bike parts, great cars, what ever the japanese do they do it well, japanese products have played a big part in my life and childhood too, it seems many of us have that connection.


Forget watches, forget fishing reels.
We need their TV shows !! 
Or the "spirit" of them. Wacky AF. 
Like, "match the girl (her face) to her bum (by licking it)," etc. :-! .......................... o|

I love this webpage: https://www.japanisweird.com/


----------



## Galaga

The Japanese still have vending machines offering used ladies underwear.


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

I see that on group watches facebook. This is new line of turtle, small size, 42,3mm, hardlex and 4r36, that's all. Anyone have something information ?


----------



## georgefl74

tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 12598213
> 
> 
> I see that on group watches facebook. This is new line of turtle, small size, 42,3mm, hardlex and 4r36, that's all. Anyone have something information ?


Oohhhh, a PADI with a cyclops! How inspiring! Not.


----------



## Seppia

This would be great news except for the cyclops


----------



## Everdying

cyclops... probably another thai limited edition... zzz.


----------



## Cobia

Seppia said:


> This would be great news except for the cyclops


Its easy top put a new crystal in if you dont like the cyclops, if this picture is legit it would solve some problems for you size wise, it might be a winner, too small for me though.


----------



## Cobia

tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 12598213
> 
> 
> I see that on group watches facebook. This is new line of turtle, small size, 42,3mm, hardlex and 4r36, that's all. Anyone have something information ?


Is this legit? Welcome aboard, great first post if true.


----------



## Cobia

tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 12598213
> 
> 
> I see that on group watches facebook. This is new line of turtle, small size, 42,3mm, hardlex and 4r36, that's all. Anyone have something information ?


Its a baby turtle.


----------



## targetpro

Cobia said:


> Is this legit? ...


 Nope.


----------



## babola

targetpro said:


> Nope.


Agree, it looks like a badly put Chinese fake to me.

The crown, bezel knurling, forced mini-Turtle hands, bezel insert numbers and font etc...none of that is Seiko-like and look like replica parts.


----------



## yonsson

babola said:


> Agree, it looks like a badly put Chinese fake to me.
> 
> The crown, bezel knurling, forced mini-Turtle hands, bezel insert numbers and font etc...none of that is Seiko-like and look like replica parts.


Agree. Round cyclops as well... 
looks like a designers after party went wrong.


----------



## 59yukon01

That's actually hideous looking, but I suspect it's just a poor Photoshop job. Indices look like bells.


----------



## CADirk

59yukon01 said:


> That's actually hideous looking, but I suspect it's just a poor Photoshop job. Indices look like bells.


Those indexes are from a SUN019.


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

I thought the picture was real because I read some information like this ( from another site). This site was correct when giving information about the seiko samurai srpb99 orange from May


----------



## Cobia

tungnguyenmfe said:


> I thought the picture was real because I read some information like this ( from another site). This site was correct when giving information about the seiko samurai srpb99 orange from May
> 
> View attachment 12599915


Says its called a junior here, thanks for the info mate, im not counting out it being real yet, everything else on that list looks legit and this is how it happens with seiko, they usually get leaked in asia first.
We did see a very unusual skx i think it was last year, a pepsi with cyclops, everybody thought it was fake but then it turned out to be legit.
I think you might have a good scoop here mate, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Cobia

tungnguyenmfe said:


> I thought the picture was real because I read some information like this ( from another site). This site was correct when giving information about the seiko samurai srpb99 orange from May
> 
> View attachment 12599915


I just found it on facebook from Citizen Emporium, looks legit imo, this is exactly how things leak, if true wouldnt surprise me if seiko got them to remove it.


----------



## ahonobaka

An interesting development, and something I hadn't considered but would totally be something I'd buy. Given the success of the Turtle, it wouldn't be unreasonable for Seiko to milk it with a smaller version; Heck, we got a smaller SKX, why not a smaller Turtle? I could do without the cyclops though!


----------



## jerouy

Am I the only one who doesn't know what "junior" means?

Smaller or what?


----------



## georgefl74

It may simply be a women edition in smaller size. Dunno about the cyclops though.


----------



## jasd

I suspect this is true as my watch seller in HK mentioned a smaller turtle will be releasing over a month ago


----------



## Cobia

georgefl74 said:


> It may simply be a women edition in smaller size. Dunno about the cyclops though.


42 is not really womens size, thats standard medium sized diver, if legit these arnt being targeted at women, they are just a smaller option as the junior signifies.


----------



## Cobia

jerouy said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't know what "junior" means?
> 
> Smaller or what?


Junior means smaller, or the son of.
In context we have a 44mm turtle, a 42mm would be its junior, especially being released after.


----------



## Domo

I think that mini-turtle looks real. The design elements have been done before...

Also, some new L.E. Cocktail Times. Seem to have a bit of a papery dial texture.


----------



## georgefl74

^^ those black dials look like da bomb


----------



## Cobia

georgefl74 said:


> Oohhhh, a PADI with a cyclops! How inspiring! Not.


Its another option for people with smaller wrists, seiko have obviously been listening to the thousands of calls saying the standard turtles too big, this is a great thing, too small for me but the whinging around here is getting beyond lame to be honest.


----------



## Galaga

Some nice presage models here. Very nice.


----------



## Domo

Has anyone posted this? The PADI 62minimas has two coloured lume?


----------



## jerouy

Cobia said:


> Junior means smaller, or the son of.
> In context we have a 44mm turtle, a 42mm would be its junior, especially being released after.


Thanks.
2mm smaller... I doubt anyone can spot the difference without being told...


----------



## Cobia

jerouy said:


> Thanks.
> 2mm smaller... I doubt anyone can spot the difference without being told...


2mm in a watch is is big, you will definitely be able to tell the difference.
42mm is small on me, 44 is borderline too big.


----------



## Cobia

Domo said:


> Has anyone posted this? The PADI 62minimas has two coloured lume?
> 
> View attachment 12600123


Yes this has been around for about a month now, im not feeling the blue bezel but im sure it will have plenty of takers.


----------



## leong33

Cobia said:


> 42 is not really womens size, thats standard medium sized diver, if legit these arnt being targeted at women, they are just a smaller option as the junior signifies.


42mm woman size? Rolex Submariner 40mm for women only then


----------



## Domo

Cobia said:


> Yes this has been around for about a month now, im not feeling the blue bezel but im sure it will have plenty of takers.


The LUME is DiFfErEnT CoLoUrS!! :O


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

Domo said:


> The LUME is DiFfErEnT CoLoUrS!! :O
> View attachment 12600169


color lume has too on seiko samurai pady srpb99, hands hour and minute lume.


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

srpb99 lume


----------



## jerouy

Domo said:


> The LUME is DiFfErEnT CoLoUrS!! :O
> View attachment 12600169


Yes it says so in Japanese under the pic. Blue and green.

Looks odd.


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

awesome snow dial for presage line ! about 130000 yen


----------



## fluence4

jerouy said:


> Domo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The LUME is DiFfErEnT CoLoUrS!! :O
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12600169"][/iurl]
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it says so in Japanese under the pic. Blue and green.
> 
> Looks odd.
Click to expand...

 Odd but not something new. Omega and Citizen have divers with two- colored lume. The good thing (for me) is this kind of lume i presented only in PADI editions.


----------



## fluence4

tungnguyenmfe said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12600429&d=1508765366"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> awesome snow dial for presage line !


It's so beautiful (so GrandSeikoish)!!! I've always wanted watch with dial and hand configuration like this, it's awesome! The only thing I don't like is the "Presage" branding on the dial but it's not that bad.


----------



## cave diver

mcnabbanov said:


> Also the SNE107 solar starfish with a Murphy bezel mod


What insert is that?? It looks great!


----------



## v1triol

tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 12600429
> 
> 
> awesome snow dial for presage line ! about 130000 yen


Source, reference number and more details please !


----------



## sammyl1000

v1triol said:


> Source, reference number and more details please !


Agreed. This looks the business.


----------



## v1triol

sammyl1000 said:


> Agreed. This looks the business.


If the snowy dial will be confirmed this looks like my next watch


----------



## hairy

The new snowflake presage looks to share the case and bracelet with the SARX033/035. Slimmer markers at 3,6, and 9, and the hands are traditional Dauphine hands instead of the slightly rounded ones on the SARX. Hopefully it will have Diashield and the AR coating!








Wish it was 38mm


----------



## ahonobaka

^Per the Japanese description written there, it has Diashield AND "Super clear coating" Sapphire glass (AR coating right?)


----------



## lxnastynotch93

I had a SARX033. It wore large for a dress watch but the craftsmanship, and fit and finish was undeniably excellent. It was near Omega quality for $750. I sold it ultimately because the 6R15 detracted from the experience. The unfinished movement sucked the soul out of the design. 


This new “snowflake” model will be a very nice watch but I wouldn’t dare pay $1300ish US for that watch unless it came with a finished 8L movement.


----------



## brandon\

Chronopolis said:


> Forget watches, forget fishing reels.
> We need their TV shows !!
> Or the "spirit" of them. Wacky AF.
> Like, "match the girl (her face) to her bum (by licking it)," etc. :-! .......................... o|
> 
> I love this webpage: https://www.japanisweird.com/
> 
> View attachment 12597895


Nipple.


----------



## appleb

I'm curious to see a better hi-res photo of this new snowflake dial. I'm surprised Seiko isn't reserving that distinct dial for the SBGA011/SBGA211.


----------



## ahonobaka

^It's curious...I can appreciate Seiko really owning the specialized dials and pushing them to the Seiko lineup, however, I do wonder if that somehow undercuts the GS counterparts? Of course, if you're getting a GS, you're getting a GS and there is no comparison, but if you're value minded I don't see it too difficult choosing the "lower" end Seiko model over the GS if money is price is the deciding factor. I'm sure it won't be a direct copy or as illustrious because of this (and manufacturing cost limitations at that price point), but I look forward to seeing how they look in real life.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

ahonobaka said:


> ^It's curious...I can appreciate Seiko really owning the specialized dials and pushing them to the Seiko lineup, however, I do wonder if that somehow undercuts the GS counterparts? Of course, if you're getting a GS, you're getting a GS and there is no comparison, but if you're value minded I don't see it too difficult choosing the "lower" end Seiko model over the GS if money is price is the deciding factor. I'm sure it won't be a direct copy or as illustrious because of this (and manufacturing cost limitations at that price point), but I look forward to seeing how they look in real life.


I felt the same about the Presage cocktail-inspired models because it diluted the impact of the characterizing feature on the true Cocktail Time. However, I am happy to see Seiko do more dial textures after seeing all the different dials on vintage Seikos (linen, granite, lava lamp, different burst patterns, stucco, etc.).


----------



## khd

ahonobaka said:


> ^Per the Japanese description written there, it has Diashield AND "Super clear coating" Sapphire glass (AR coating right?)


I think that might just be a description of the SARX033 though, right? I guess the new snowflake dial model would have the same specs though given it's a higher price point.... has anyone got the model number for the snowflake one yet?


----------



## ahonobaka

^Ah completely my bad, you're right, I was translating off the SARX033 image! My fault for secretly wasting time at work on a minimized window :/


----------



## khd

Haha good to know it's not just me skiving... I use my phone though, easier to do discreetly


----------



## georgefl74

fluence4 said:


> It's so beautiful (so GrandSeikoish)!!! I've always wanted watch with dial and hand configuration like this, it's awesome! The only thing I don't like is the "Presage" branding on the dial but it's not that bad.


The Presage branding isn't something I object to, but the small lug size and bracelet design is comically out of proportion with the case. It may be cute in the Sumo but not so in a dress watch.


----------



## fluence4

georgefl74 said:


> fluence4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so beautiful (so GrandSeikoish)!!! I've always wanted watch with dial and hand configuration like this, it's awesome! The only thing I don't like is the "Presage" branding on the dial but it's not that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> The Presage branding isn't something I object to, but the small lug size and bracelet design is comically out of proportion with the case. It may be cute in the Sumo but not so in a dress watch.
Click to expand...

 It's not so bad for me but I agree. The case would be much better if it was a little bit smaller with bigger (longer) lugs as it is in sbgh001/201.


----------



## flame2000

georgefl74 said:


> It may simply be a women edition in smaller size. Dunno about the cyclops though.


Man, 42mm doesn't exactly sounds like a woman size. 
Is Seiko following the Panerai route? 44mm PAM = man size, 40mm PAM = women size???


----------



## allanzzz

cant wait to see the snow dial on the presage.


----------



## fluence4

flame2000 said:


> georgefl74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may simply be a women edition in smaller size. Dunno about the cyclops though.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't
> 
> Man, 42mm doesn't exactly sounds like a woman size.
> Is Seiko following the Panerai route? 44mm PAM = man size, 40mm PAM = women size???
Click to expand...

 I don't believe to be woman sized watch. 42mm is stil on the bigger side. It's great Seiko is bringing more sub 44m divers, maybe they heard our wishesh lol


----------



## petr_cha

allanzzz said:


> cant wait to see the snow dial on the presage.


It does not remind snowflake too much... :-/

Edit: maybe this is only the standard edition with standard guilloche.. ?


----------



## targetpro

That's not a standard guilloche. It's something much more interesting. And pairs beautifully to the leather gator strap. I'd love something like that in a black or charcoal.




petr_cha said:


> It does not remind snowflake too much... :-/
> 
> Edit: maybe this is only the standard edition with standard guilloche.. ?
> 
> View attachment 12603867


----------



## petr_cha

..or violet?


----------



## appleb

petr_cha said:


> ..or violet?
> View attachment 12604071
> View attachment 12604073


Apparently a limited edition of 1300 with a November 2017 release date


----------



## appleb

SARY085, Limited Edition of 1300, November 2017









SARY087, Limited Edition of 1300, November 2017









SARY089, Limited Edition of 1000, January 2018









SARY091, Limited Edition of 1000, January 2018


----------



## Riddim Driven

Meanwhile Japanese Seiko dealers are now accepting orders for the Oct 27th release of the non LE "Fieldmaster" Lowercase collaboration.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Wait a second, so there's a smaller turtle coming soon?


----------



## targetpro

Seems to be.


----------



## roccoq123

Real big fan of this one I got a few months back. Can't go wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

White presage looks like sashiko waves, that's pretty cool. Purple dial though? not so much.


----------



## walrusmonger

The Presage text on the dial kills these for me, I might give one a shot at the right price though.


----------



## appleb

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Wait a second, so there's a smaller turtle coming soon?


Where do you see this?


----------



## targetpro

I'm really digging what Seiko did with the dial here. So here's the SARY089 picture posted by petr_cha, but zoomed in 200%. I forget the word for this effect, but it reminds me of the fancy line-work bordering some certificates, diplomas, etc. And I appreciate that Seiko made sure to match it to the indices. I could see my grandfather having worn something looking like this.

And the SARY085 with the violet dial? Pretty daring for Seiko. I like it.


----------



## natrmrz

yeaaaaa where do you get this impression?


----------



## yonsson

Cobia said:


> 2mm in a watch is is big, you will definitely be able to tell the difference.
> 42mm is small on me, 44 is borderline too big.


Agree, but crown @ 3 will make it feel larger.


----------



## yonsson

Seen this one?

And if you have missed, there is a Q&A with SEIKO at Timeless luxury watches where SEIKO says they will release smaller Grand SEIKO divers, well at least they answered "yes" to that direct question. Also, during my SEIKO trip it was obvious that SEIKO is planning something big for the triple anniversary 2019 (quartz, chronograph, spring drive). During my interview with Takahashi, he basically said that they are already capable of Grand SEIKO complications and that it would be logical to expand with models with new complications (meaning chronograph of course).

So my guess is: smaller (air divers 200m) hi-beat GS diver 2018 to celebrate the anniversary of the 6159-7000/7001 and GS mechanical chronograph 2019.


----------



## humphrj

targetpro said:


> I'm really digging what Seiko did with the dial here. So here's the SARY089 picture posted by petr_cha, but zoomed in 200%. I forget the word for this effect, but it reminds me of the fancy line-work bordering some certificates, diplomas, etc. And I appreciate that Seiko made sure to match it to the indices. I could see my grandfather having worn something looking like this.
> 
> And the SARY085 with the violet dial? Pretty daring for Seiko. I like it.
> 
> View attachment 12604995


I love a good artex ceiling, don't you?









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

New Wako L.E. hi-beat SBGH259, 30 pieces, 700,000JPY









And Takashimaya Yokohama SBGE241 L.E. 30 pieces, 670,000JPY


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> Seen this one?
> 
> And if you have missed, there is a Q&A with SEIKO at Timeless luxury watches where SEIKO says they will release smaller Grand SEIKO divers, well at least they answered "yes" to that direct question.


Hold up Mr. Yonsson, sir! Smaller GS diver? Q&A at Timeless Luxury Watches?

Where.....when? Smalle GS Diver!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 12600429
> 
> 
> awesome snow dial for presage line ! about 130000 yen


C'mon guys, what's the name of this one?
And the black one, I assume there will be a successor of a black SARX035 too.


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> Hold up Mr. Yonsson, sir! Smaller GS diver? Q&A at Timeless Luxury Watches?
> 
> Where.....when? Smalle GS Diver!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Our Trip to Grand Seiko & Japan - Timeless Luxury Watches


----------



## yonsson

Domo said:


> New Wako L.E. hi-beat SBGH259, 30 pieces, 700,000JPY
> 
> View attachment 12605249
> 
> 
> And Takashimaya Yokohama SBGE241 L.E. 30 pieces, 670,000JPY
> 
> View attachment 12605255
> View attachment 12605259


The SBGH257 looks great IRL, forgot to take photos. 









Here's a pic of the SBGE241 (stolen from Instagram).


----------



## jdmfetish

Grand Seiko Padi

True Story Brah 
































not so much


----------



## ahonobaka

Holy wow that blue dial GMT :O


----------



## cave diver

I'm not huge on blue dials, but the gold GMT hand is brilliant


----------



## Bloom

targetpro said:


> It's a fantastic watch. Just gorgeous, playful, retro, chill. And still has that nice pop to it from the radial brushed blue. The fading to black around the outside of the dial is just right on. Don't trust Seikos pics. They're typically horrible. Do a google search if you want to see what it really looks like.
> 
> It's one of the few Seikos that I kept on the original strap. I don't know if you know about Seiko's NATOs, but they're up there in quality with BluSharks. Kinda surprising since Seiko 5 bracelets basically suck. Anyway, I kept the orignal NATO on mine, because for one, the quality was there. And for two, the more I looked at it I realised the contrasting rust colour of the strap paired perfectly.
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 12461157
> 
> 
> View attachment 12461159


Great shots of this model; I think you may have just pushed me over the edge!! Are you still liking it?

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Gonkl

Bloom said:


> Great shots of this model; I think you may have just pushed me over the edge!! Are you still liking it?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Loving mine!


----------



## Galaga

I think this GS GMT posted earlier is the best one I've seen. It's truly magnificent. Love how the crown and date window is at the 4 position. True Seiko style. Anyone know the dimensions and water resistance?


----------



## targetpro

Bloom said:


> Great shots of this model; I think you may have just pushed me over the edge!! Are you still liking it?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Oh! Are you kidding me? I love it! There's just something about it. It hits the spot perfectly. And frankly, I don't recall it being that expensive either. I forget the price, but if I recall, it was reasonable.


----------



## Bloom

targetpro said:


> Oh! Are you kidding me? I love it! There's just something about it. It hits the spot perfectly. And frankly, I don't recall it being that expensive either. I forget the price, but if I recall, it was reasonable.


Yep, it's most definitely reasonable$159 at Island Watch. Just ordered one this morning; couldn't resist after looking at your photos of it!!

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## yonsson

Galaga said:


> I think this GS GMT posted earlier is the best one I've seen. It's truly magnificent. Love how the crown and date window is at the 4 position. True Seiko style. Anyone know the dimensions and water resistance?
> View attachment 12607443
> View attachment 12607445


Check SBGE001 @ Grandseiko.com , but it's 200m.


----------



## yonsson

Galaga said:


> I think this GS GMT posted earlier is the best one I've seen. It's truly magnificent. Love how the crown and date window is at the 4 position. True Seiko style. Anyone know the dimensions and water resistance?
> View attachment 12607443
> View attachment 12607445


Check SBGE001 @ Grandseiko.com , but it's 200m.


----------



## Galaga

yonsson said:


> Check SBGE001 @ Grandseiko.com , but it's 200m.


Thanks. I did. It's beautiful.


----------



## mccl88

Highly recommended Seiya, best service at all.


----------



## targetpro

Bloom said:


> Yep, it's most definitely reasonable$159 at Island Watch. Just ordered one this morning; couldn't resist after looking at your photos of it!!
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Thanks, that's a huge compliment! Amazing how good cell phones can take pics these days. And I've often wondered why Seiko can't get better pictures of their watches taken. I always have to google-search for pics of one of their watches if it interests me.

I think you'll love the watch. The radial blue dial is just so well done, both the silvery spec to it and the fading to black. And you'll see when your watch arrives that the nato strap is really good quality as well. Very surprising for a Seiko 5. Oh, and I'm pretty sure I paid in the mid or low $200s for mine, so you scored there as well.


----------



## targetpro

Yep. Seiya are a class act.


----------



## Marrin

tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 12598213
> 
> 
> I see that on group watches facebook. This is new line of turtle, small size, 42,3mm, hardlex and 4r36, that's all. Anyone have something information ?


if this turnes out to be true, I would replace the hands for regular turtle hands as these are too short, the way regular turtle hands are too short, but regular hands on smaller watch would make them properly sized. replace the crystal with sapphire and BAM a perfect turtlish watch!!
At least until Bulova comes up with the Oceanographer again. now THAT is a perfect looking watch, that this revised turtle does remind me of, kind of


----------



## Wilfred86

tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 12598213
> 
> 
> I see that on group watches facebook. This is new line of turtle, small size, 42,3mm, hardlex and 4r36, that's all. Anyone have something information ?


What facebook group was that exactly??


----------



## flame2000

petr_cha said:


> It does not remind snowflake too much... :-/
> 
> Edit: maybe this is only the standard edition with standard guilloche.. ?
> 
> View attachment 12603867


This dial is so cool & unique. I am looking forward to this and the turtle junior!


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

View attachment 12618307


The price is about 900usd, quite reasonable with a snowflake dial.


----------



## khd

tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 12618307
> 
> 
> The price is about 900usd, quite reasonable with a snowflake dial.


Hey mate do you have the model number for this one?


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

sarx057, 055, bro.


----------



## v1triol

Guys, can any-one read it?

"TIHICDC" means titanium?


----------



## lxnastynotch93

v1triol said:


> Guys, can any-one read it?
> 
> "TIHICDC" means titanium?


I would assume it means High Intensity Titanium and Diashield Coating.


----------



## v1triol

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I would assume it means High Intensity Titanium and Diashield Coating.


Thanks.

If google-translation is any good, it should be like that:

Case - High Intensity Titanium with Coating,
Bracelet - High Intensity Titanium with Coating,
Caseback - Titanium with a sapphire glass,
Glass - sapphire glass with Super Clear Coating,


----------



## lxnastynotch93

v1triol said:


> Thanks.
> 
> If google-translation is any good, it should be like that:
> 
> Case - High Intensity Titanium with Coating,
> Bracelet - High Intensity Titanium with Coating,
> Caseback - Titanium with a sapphire glass,
> Glass - sapphire glass with Super Clear Coating,


That's correct and it should carry a price of anywhere between $1000-$1100 USD. Not bad for a baby GS snowflake. The 6R still frustrates the heck out of me though. I think what bothers me most is that it's a low beat movement. A watch that beautiful deserves 28.8 BPH and nothing less.


----------



## fluence4

I hope Seiko will make simple 3 hand with date 6r 28800bph movement without the c balance but probably that won't happen...


----------



## khd

tungnguyenmfe said:


> sarx057, 055, bro.


Thanks :-!


----------



## natrmrz

tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 12598213
> 
> 
> I see that on group watches facebook. This is new line of turtle, small size, 42,3mm, hardlex and 4r36, that's all. Anyone have something information ?


these dimensions sounds spot on to me. ughhhh plz be true!


----------



## yonsson

tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 12618307
> 
> 
> The price is about 900usd, quite reasonable with a snowflake dial.


Far from a "snowflake dial".


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> Far from a "snowflake dial".


Agreed.

GS has done some unique dials in the past

Snowflake

Frosted

Waves

Logo

Sunburst

Plain jane..

And probably many others that i dont remember

Okay i had no reason to post this but to look at GS dials!









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

Now your lady friend can have a Campanola

View attachment 12622235


EC4000-11W?????????CAMPANOLA ????? ??????????CITIZEN ???????

EC4000-03A?????????CAMPANOLA ????? ??????????CITIZEN ???????


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

View attachment 12622483


New pic of samurai orange 2017, I got this from group diver watches Hongkong.


----------



## shelfcompact

tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 12622483
> 
> 
> New pic of samurai orange 2017, I got this from group diver watches Hongkong.


Don't see the attachment.


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

New pic of samurai orange 2017, I got this from group diver watches Hongkong.​


----------



## shelfcompact

Nice shot. 
Fitting for today.


----------



## jimmyang

v1triol said:


>


Looking forward to see the dial texture on this one. If it's anything like the Snowflake or even similar I'm all in!


----------



## Galaga

jimmyang said:


> Looking forward to see the dial texture on this one. If it's anything like the Snowflake or even similar I'm all in!


Absolutely. I actually think it will be nicer than the SARX035 and more versatile considering it's a white dial.


----------



## valuewatchguy

jimmyang said:


> Looking forward to see the dial texture on this one. If it's anything like the Snowflake or even similar I'm all in!


Do you think the 40.88 diameter is including the crown?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

valuewatchguy said:


> Do you think the 40.88 diameter is including the crown?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Nope. It seems to be the same case as SARX033/35 but in titanium, my 035 was 40.8 w/o the crown.


----------



## Bloom

targetpro said:


> Thanks, that's a huge compliment! Amazing how good cell phones can take pics these days. And I've often wondered why Seiko can't get better pictures of their watches taken. I always have to google-search for pics of one of their watches if it interests me.
> 
> I think you'll love the watch. The radial blue dial is just so well done, both the silvery spec to it and the fading to black. And you'll see when your watch arrives that the nato strap is really good quality as well. Very surprising for a Seiko 5. Oh, and I'm pretty sure I paid in the mid or low $200s for mine, so you scored there as well.


I definitely love this watch; it's amazing in person!! About the only thing I'd change on it is make it in a 42mm size, but it's still manageable at 44mm. Definitely a keeper; thanks again for your pics. Here's one of mine:









Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## duben de fresh

walrusmonger said:


> I would think it would have said "exclusive to the USA, this model can only be purchased at amazon.com" if it was a USA exclusive model.


I'm not granted yet to post links but you can buy it at ubuy dot com


----------



## c0rnelius

SRPB49, this combo is my favorite new Samurai. Do you know if this is a US release? I can only find it in the online world and ebay outside the US.


----------



## c0rnelius

I'm seeing current online availability for the SRPB99 Seiko PADI Samurai edition. Does anyone know if this is limited edition or a regular run?


----------



## walrusmonger

It’s a special edition, so limited to how many they can sell.


----------



## riposte

Seiko watch design has been updated. Check it out
https://www.seiko-design.com/index.html


----------



## YoureTerrific

Great site! Some fun stuff, like this Snowflake explorer and this bit of comedy:


----------



## Chronopolis

Soreh-wa GAMERA dess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

















YoureTerrific said:


> Great site! Some fun stuff, like this Snowflake explorer and this bit of comedy:
> View attachment 12624981


----------



## natrmrz

riposte said:


> Seiko watch design has been updated. Check it out
> https://www.seiko-design.com/index.html


very cool. love how they embrace the nicknames


----------



## targetpro

My favourite of the lineup, and definitely the better against the SRPB15. Love the NATO you paired with it!



Bloom said:


> I definitely love this watch; it's amazing in person!! About the only thing I'd change on it is make it in a 42mm size, but it's still manageable at 44mm. Definitely a keeper; thanks again for your pics. Here's one of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## bobski

v1triol said:


> Guys, can any-one read it?
> 
> "TIHICDC" means titanium?


The classic school of short hands. Would be highly tempted to purchase if the hands were the correct length.

Dial texture looks like it could be very interesting, and full titanium (with or without diaahield) is a huge plus for me. Make the case sub 40 (unlikely with modern Seiko eh?!) and that's a lovely package.

Edit: just seen it is 41, so close. Would prefer 38 or 39 but hey ho.


----------



## bobski

targetpro said:


> That's not a standard guilloche. It's something much more interesting. And pairs beautifully to the leather gator strap. I'd love something like that in a black or charcoal.


Something like this?!


----------



## v1triol

riposte said:


> Seiko watch design has been updated. Check it out
> https://www.seiko-design.com/index.html


Looks interesting. Any chance for the English version?


----------



## khd

riposte said:


> Seiko watch design has been updated. Check it out
> https://www.seiko-design.com/index.html


Thanks for sharing that was super cool! Unfortunately my undergraduate Japanese from well over a decade ago is starting to fail me due to lack of use, but thankfully a combination of rickaichan and google translate got me through... great read :-!


----------



## riposte

v1triol said:


> Looks interesting. Any chance for the English version?


Maybe we should ask Seiko to release that web for international fans.


----------



## Domo

mmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jdmfetish

bobski said:


> The classic school of short hands. Would be highly tempted to purchase if the hands were the correct length.
> 
> Dial texture looks like it could be very interesting, and full titanium (with or without diaahield) is a huge plus for me. Make the case sub 40 (unlikely with modern Seiko eh?!) and that's a lovely package.
> 
> Edit: just seen it is 41, so close. Would prefer 38 or 39 but hey ho.


PRESAGE Orthodox of mechanical watches over 100 years. The real boasts confidence in Japan's pride.
Pretorge's first titanium model appeared. The pursuit of Japanese technology and tradition and proposing new value, Presage's vertex series prestige line. Adopting skin-friendly titanium to meet the demand for weight reduction. Titanium with high machining difficulty level is carefully finished with craftsmanship with Zaratsu polishing, realizing a sense of quality suitable for the business scene. We prepared a soothing silver dial that is reminiscent of Japanese paper and a black dial of antireflective paint boasting excellent visibility.

if its a nice a dial as the Citizen Taso Paper Dial , it should be neat, but 40.5 w/o crown a touch too big


----------



## targetpro

Well, that's one of my favourite Seikos of the last 10 years! Hard to see the spiderweb guilloche from the pics, but it was just so well executed; so simple and perfect. And great price point to match. So, to answer your question, absolutely Yes! 



bobski said:


> Something like this?!


----------



## Kulprit

targetpro said:


> Well, that's one of my favourite Seikos of the last 10 years! Hard to see the spiderweb guilloche from the pics, but it was just so well executed; so simple and perfect. And great price point to match. So, to answer your question, absolutely Yes!


Yeah, but 43mm on a watch that's all-dial? Whenever I see one in blue I'm always tempted, but then I remember the size.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ntinos

It's perfect
I am lucky to have one from 700 pieces


----------



## interesting2watch

gorgeous oris and perfect size at 40mm : )


----------



## Memento Vivere

Kulprit said:


> Yeah, but 43mm on a watch that's all-dial? Whenever I see one in blue I'm always tempted, but then I remember the size.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I had the blue dial one. I sold the watch a week later.

Was it beautiful? Yes, sure. But comically large.

I really don't understand why they made those models 42-43mm, it's absolutely absurd. Even if I had an 8 inch wrist I wouldn't wear that style of watch at 43mm, it just looks awkward.


----------



## huwp

Memento Vivere said:


> I really don't understand why they made those models 42-43mm, it's absolutely absurd. Even if I had an 8 inch wrist I wouldn't wear that style of watch at 43mm, it just looks awkward.


Counterpoint:

I had ended up owning several 40mm watches. Some I sold, some I gave away, and a couple that I couldn't either sell or gift I just threw out because I realised I just got zero pleasure from wearing them.

40mm watches just look shrunken and boring on my wrist. Even my Cocktail Time: it was gorgeous in the watch box but as soon as I put it on it looked diminished and dull. I still have SRP701 and 703s though. (Some slightly modified.)


----------



## panda-R

Domo said:


> View attachment 12627879
> 
> 
> mmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmm


More info please! Where can i find this!


----------



## Domo

panda-R said:


> More info please! Where can i find this!


It's an "Asia L.E." (in other words, buy from HK, Japan, etc) SBGJ225, 250 pieces.


----------



## panda-R

Domo said:


> It's an "Asia L.E." (in other words, buy from HK, Japan, etc) SBGJ225, 250 pieces.


ahhh.. sweet thanks. I am hoping to score a peacock so i guess this one I have to resist. Cheers!


----------



## dayandnight

Domo said:


> View attachment 12627879
> 
> 
> mmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmm


If I had to choose between the peacock and this version I would probably go with the green dial as well. Somethings off with this blue dial version  but still looks good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allanzzz

Probably it's the dial pattern. Kind of like bricks on a wall.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

Yes, it's titanium. It's official launched at Seiko website.

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/presage/SARX055


----------



## allanzzz

Looks like a White meteorite or rather comet dial.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Ntinos

Hello earth


----------



## luth_ukail

That sarx055!

Sent from my ASUS_X00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Domo said:


> It's an "Asia L.E." (in other words, buy from HK, Japan, etc) SBGJ225, 250 pieces.


At first glance it looked like the "peacock".


----------



## babola

panda-R said:


> More info please! Where can i find this!


Something tells me this one will set you back a pretty penny...


----------



## panda-R

babola said:


> Something tells me this one will set you back a pretty penny...


yeah i think so too but luckily i have decided to save my pennies for something else!


----------



## JacobC

yonsson said:


> At first glance it looked like the "peacock".


I personally like the peacock design about better. Plus DAT GREEN YO.


----------



## yonsson

Jacob Casper said:


> I personally like the peacock design about better. Plus DAT GREEN YO.











They are both a little too much for my taste, I prefer the original discrete sunburst of the SBGJ003/203 which GS do amazingly well. But if you already own other Grand SEIKOs, then I see the attraction to add something fun like the "peacock" or the "brick dial".


----------



## appleb

Does anyone know if the SARY085 is available yet? It is supposed to be released Nov 2017.


----------



## JacobC

yonsson said:


> They are both a little too much for my taste, I prefer the original discrete sunburst of the SBGJ003/203 which GS do amazingly well. But if you already own other Grand SEIKOs, then I see the attraction to add something fun like the "peacock" or the "brick dial".


Quite nice as well! I pretty much like all the GMT stuff from GS


----------



## dramanet

v1triol said:


> Yes, it's titanium. It's official launched at Seiko website.
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/presage/SARX055
> 
> View attachment 12632111


They are accepting preorders for the SRAX055, came across prices from 950$ to 1150$, Rakuten & Seiya
Nov 10 is expected release date


----------



## sblantipodi

dramanet said:


> They are accepting preorders for the SRAX055, came across prices from 950$ to 1150$, Rakuten & Seiya
> Nov 10 is expected release date


huge price... why get this when you can get the SARB for half the price?


----------



## JacobC

sblantipodi said:


> huge price... why get this when you can get the SARB for half the price?


I would assume there is more labor on the finish of the applications and dual.


----------



## Memento Vivere

sblantipodi said:


> huge price... why get this when you can get the SARB for half the price?


Because it's a much nicer finished and presented watch?

These questions are always comical to me, no offense meant. Why get a Rolex when you can get an Omega for half the price? Why get an Omega when you can get an SBDX017 MM300 for less? Why get an SDBX017 when you can get a Sumo? Why get a Sumo if you can get an SKX007?

I still feel like I'm battling people that don't understand that not every Seiko has to conform the brand's "low cost, high value" mantra that they're known for. It's okay for Seiko to make watches aimed at different market segments. It's okay for Seiko to do what the Swiss have been doing for decades (repackage the same movement in a more upscale case for more money). For some reason, it's only egregious when Seiko does it... :think:


----------



## JacobC

Memento Vivere said:


> Because it's a much nicer finished and presented watch?
> 
> These questions are always comical to me, no offense meant. Why get a Rolex when you can get an Omega for half the price? Why get an Omega when you can get an SBDX017 MM300 for less? Why get an SDBX017 when you can get a Sumo? Why get a Sumo if you can get an SKX007?
> 
> I still feel like I'm battling people that don't understand that not every Seiko has to conform the brand's "low cost, high value" mantra that they're known for. It's okay for Seiko to make watches aimed at different market segments. It's okay for Seiko to do what the Swiss have been doing for decades (repackage the same movement in a more upscale case for more money). For some reason, it's only egregious when Seiko does it... :think:


I totally agree with you on that. I'm wearing a $1,500 Seiko today and feel like it's worth double BECAUSE you get so much with Seiko.


----------



## Chronopolis

Memento Vivere said:


> ... what the Swiss have been doing for decades (repackage the same movement in a more upscale case for more money). For some reason, it's only egregious when Seiko does it... :think:


Cuz, decent folk don't like it when non-Swiss brands git uppity. Just upsets the order of things. (Sarcasm) ;-)


----------



## appleb

That SARX055 looks like the Grand Seiko SBGA011 Snowflake but with the Spring Drive replaced with a 6R15.


----------



## huwp

Chronopolis said:


> Cuz, decent folk don't like it when non-Swiss brands git uppity. Just upsets the order of things. (Sarcasm) ;-)


Not to mention that the logical endpoint of the argument is that a plastic Mickey Mouse watch with a 6R15 in it would be the best of all so long as it was the cheapest.


----------



## yonsson




----------



## zaratsu

yonsson said:


>


The blue looks fantastic in that photo. Got a reference number?


----------



## yonsson

SSA361 (blue, pwr reserve)
SSA363 (bright, pwr reserve) 
SRPC03 (bright dial)
SRPC01 (blue dial)


----------



## appleb

Announcement of the new cocktail time watches from the Seiko website

SEIKO WATCH | Press Release - Presage launches two new designs, inspired by Tokyo's best cocktails.


----------



## Cobia

yonsson said:


> SSA361 (blue, pwr reserve)
> SSA363 (bright, pwr reserve)
> SRPC03 (bright dial)
> SRPC01 (blue dial)


I think the blue ones here are very nice, they look schmick.


----------



## fluence4

The dial on the white one looks too plastic, the blue dial looks better imo.


----------



## arislan

Cobia said:


> I think the blue ones here are very nice, they look schmick.


The blue is called "Starlight" and the white one is called "Sakura Hubuki". Both based on cocktails of the same name. More details here,
https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...wC3gQFggmMAA&usg=AOvVaw2aLkizxJTmwXWcuo-4FgR6

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin

^^^^why are the hands still soooooo SHORT!!!!!!


----------



## Cobia

Marrin said:


> ^^^^why are the hands still soooooo SHORT!!!!!!


I dont think they are short at all, maybe the GMT hand but any longer on the rest isnt needed imo, but each to their own.
Whens your next review coming mate?, i enjoy them.


----------



## Marrin

Cobia said:


> I dont think they are short at all, maybe the GMT hand but any longer on the rest isnt needed imo, but each to their own.
> Whens your next review coming mate?, i enjoy them.


I couldn't agree more, if you are OK with shorter hands the dial looks beautiful, and thanks for watching the reviews.
The next one will be released tomorrow morning by Central European time.
I try to release them each Wednesday, the only exceptions are Unboxing videos as I do them as soon as I receive a watch 

WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## targetpro

Never trust Seiko's pictures/CAD drawings.



fluence4 said:


> The dial on the white one looks too plastic, the blue dial looks better imo.


----------



## jason042779

Want the Starlight time-only one...


----------



## Dunelm

Marrin said:


> ^^^^why are the hands still soooooo SHORT!!!!!!


The hands are fine - it's the cases that are too big.


----------



## Marrin

Dunelm said:


> The hands are fine - it's the cases that are too big.


Haha true 

WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## JacobC

jason042779 said:


> Want the Starlight time-only one...


Yeah I think I'm getting that one too


----------



## Dreamcast

So beautiful! Keen to see real life photos of the SRPC03. I'm glad i got the Cocktail time with power reserve. The detail on the SRPC03 should look very pretty without any complications on the dial.


----------



## jdmfetish

Marrin said:


> ^^^^why are the hands still soooooo SHORT!!!!!!


SHORT HANDS NO, BIG EYE'S YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jswing

jason042779 said:


> Want the Starlight time-only one...


Does anyone know if this SRPC01 is the same watch as the SARY085 that was shown in this thread two weeks ago?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/%2A%2Anew-upcoming-seiko-watches%2A%2A-2393034-432.html

Seems the same, with the SARY being for the Japan market. I'm just trying to determine if the dial is purple or blue as described in the press release.


----------



## appleb

The only difference I can see is the band is different, and the Japanese model SARY085 is a limited edition.

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/presage/SARY085

Kinda daft to make the SARY085 a limited edition in Japan, while the SRPC01 version is not limited.


----------



## jswing

appleb said:


> The only difference I can see is the band is different, and the Japanese model SARY085 is a limited edition.
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/presage/SARY085
> 
> Kinda daft to make the SARY085 a limited edition in Japan, while the SRPC01 version is not limited.


Thank you. The dial does look more blue there, and I really didn't want to end up with a purple watch. I actually prefer the more casual strap on the Japanese version. It is curious that the Japan version is LE.


----------



## appleb

jswing said:


> Thank you. The dial does look more blue there, and I really didn't want to end up with a purple watch. I actually prefer the more casual strap on the Japanese version. It is curious that the Japan version is LE.


Actually looking back on these posts which were probably pictures of the JP model at the time, maybe the JP renders are showing the wrong strap:

**NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches** - Page 432
**NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches** - Page 432


----------



## whaiyun

SARX055 for sure. That price though for a 6R15!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamcast

Weird how it's a limited edition in Japan. It's look exactly the same as the international release.

I think it's just the photo making it look purple, the magazine scan clearly shows it's blue.

Pre-order here: http://www.japan-onlinestore.com/SARY085
Release Nov 17th.


----------



## countingseconds

Chronopolis said:


> Cuz, decent folk don't like it when non-Swiss brands git uppity. Just upsets the order of things. (Sarcasm) ;-)


Agreed. However I noticed the opposite happening with Tissot. Some of its dress watches have same price tag as their Seiko counterparts and they come with a better QC than the Japanese. Are we lowering our standards when it comes to Seiko just because we love the brand?


----------



## georgefl74

countingseconds said:


> Agreed. However I noticed the opposite happening with Tissot. Some of its dress watches have same price tag as their Seiko counterparts and they come with a better QC than the Japanese. Are we lowering our standards when it comes to Seiko just because we love the brand?


Nope. Tissot are just too dull to cost more


----------



## Cobia

countingseconds said:


> Agreed. However I noticed the opposite happening with Tissot. Some of its dress watches have same price tag as their Seiko counterparts and they come with a better QC than the Japanese. Are we lowering our standards when it comes to Seiko just because we love the brand?


You might be right on some of the offerings but watches are much like art to me, its not all about specs and comparisons, its about buying what i really like.
Its hard enough to find a watch i really like than to care if its cot sapphire or hardlex, or if one movement keeps slightly better time, that would take a lot of fun out of collecting for me.
Same goes for time in general, ive got enough stuff to worry about in life to worry if my watch is off 3 seconds a day, as long as its pretty close im cool.
So i think you are right to a degree but im not buying seikos because i love the brand, it just happens that most of the watches i like the look of are seiko divers.
cheers


----------



## yonsson

Cobia said:


> You might be right on some of the offerings but watches are much like art to me, its not all about specs and comparisons, its about buying what i really like.
> Its hard enough to find a watch i really like than to care if its cot sapphire or hardlex, or if one movement keeps slightly better time, that would take a lot of fun out of collecting for me.
> Same goes for time in general, ive got enough stuff to worry about in life to worry if my watch is off 3 seconds a day, as long as its pretty close im cool.
> So i think you are right to a degree but im not buying seikos because i love the brand, it just happens that most of the watches i like the look of are seiko divers.
> cheers


Depends on the price. For €5000-€10000 I expect my watches to keep great time.


----------



## yonsson

Double


----------



## Spring-Diver

Any real photos of the SARX055/057 available yet? They were released yesterday &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Spring-Diver

edit: duplicate


----------



## riposte

Spring-Diver said:


> Any real photos of the SARX055/057 available yet? They were released yesterday &#55357;&#56846;


Hm... the pictures are heavily compressed :/
https://www.seiyajapan.com/collecti...omatic-presage-sarx057-titanuim-made-in-japan
https://www.seiyajapan.com/collecti...omatic-presage-sarx055-titanuim-made-in-japan

-------

Presage Urushi and Enamel dials


----------



## riposte

Sorry duplicate post


----------



## Spring-Diver

riposte said:


> Hm... the pictures are heavily compressed :/
> https://www.seiyajapan.com/collecti...omatic-presage-sarx057-titanuim-made-in-japan
> https://www.seiyajapan.com/collecti...omatic-presage-sarx055-titanuim-made-in-japan
> 
> -------
> 
> Presage Urushi and Enamel dials


Thank you

I prefer the 057 

All photos courteous of SeiyaJapan














































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

riposte said:


> Hm... the pictures are heavily compressed :/
> https://www.seiyajapan.com/collecti...omatic-presage-sarx057-titanuim-made-in-japan
> https://www.seiyajapan.com/collecti...omatic-presage-sarx055-titanuim-made-in-japan


Wish they had a better movement.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

riposte said:


> Presage Urushi and Enamel dials


I am happy to see they left the Presage branding off the Urushi dials unless they are recycling footage from the previous promotional videos and that is indeed going to happen.


----------



## Galaga

yankeexpress said:


> Wish they had a better movement.


I do too however if they upgraded it to say a 8L35 I'd suggest that it would take many sales from Grand Seiko.

I for one would settle for it.


----------



## Cobia

riposte said:


> Hm... the pictures are heavily compressed :/
> https://www.seiyajapan.com/collecti...omatic-presage-sarx057-titanuim-made-in-japan
> https://www.seiyajapan.com/collecti...omatic-presage-sarx055-titanuim-made-in-japan
> 
> -------
> 
> Presage Urushi and Enamel dials


Wow! awesome vid, cheers for sharing it.


----------



## JacobC

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I am happy to see they left the Presage branding off the Urushi dials unless they are recycling footage from the previous promotional videos and that is indeed going to happen.


I hope not, I quite like the dials the way they are.


----------



## powerband

Duncan_McCloud said:


> My pretty new AGAM401 Wired
> 
> View attachment 12339985


Will you please share your ownership thoughts on this Wired AGAM401? It's very interesting. (I have an AMAG701 coming from Seiya, currently being handed over to USPS by Customs.)

Edit: Also, can the timer countdown be set by the seconds or only by the minutes (either way isn't a deal-breaker to me)?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020

As much as I would like a G757 homage, the size of the AGAMs is a huge turn-off for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

Jacob Casper said:


> I hope not, I quite like the dials the way they are.


What model is it?


----------



## Duncan_McCloud

powerband said:


> Will you please share your ownership thoughts on this Wired AGAM401? It's very interesting. (I have an AMAG701 coming from Seiya, currently being handed over to USPS by Customs.)
> 
> Edit: Also, can the timer countdown be set by the seconds or only by the minutes (either way isn't a deal-breaker to me)?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ended up buying both the AGAM401 and then the AGAM701. I have worn the 401 a couple of time, and as you can see it is a little big for my wrist.
The 701 is still wrapped in plastic, but I love the bracelet and the color combination.

As a digital watch, it looks very different from any you will see around imo.

To be honest I mostly end up wearing other analog watch more often, but I don't regret buying it. Also, I have noticed that they have already removed the 701 from the Wired official page, so if you didn't like it will sell fast I think.

The countdown timer can be set by the seconds


----------



## powerband

Duncan_McCloud said:


> I ended up buying both the AGAM401 and then the AGAM701. I have worn the 401 a couple of time, and as you can see it is a little big for my wrist.
> The 701 is still wrapped in plastic, but I love the bracelet and the color combination.
> 
> As a digital watch, it looks very different from any you will see around imo.
> 
> To be honest I mostly end up wearing other analog watch more often, but I don't regret buying it. Also, I have noticed that they have already removed the 701 from the Wired official page, so if you didn't like it will sell fast I think.
> 
> The countdown timer can be set by the seconds


That's awesome. They're interesting and unusual digital watches from Seiko, and that's why I got the 701. Will you please share some pictures, particularly some wrist shots? Thanks a bunch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duncan_McCloud

powerband said:


> That's awesome. They're interesting and unusual digital watches from Seiko, and that's why I got the 701. Will you please share some pictures, particularly some wrist shots? Thanks a bunch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suck at taking wristshots, but here you go one while I was driving. My wrist is 6.3 inch, very flat. It's no that big to me, since I wear even 47mm pams.


----------



## powerband

Duncan_McCloud said:


> I suck at taking wristshots, but here you go one while I was driving. My wrist is 6.3 inch, very flat. It's no that big to me, since I wear even 47mm pams.
> 
> View attachment 12650171


Thank you. And taking into consideration the disproportionate aspect of a phone camera in your picture, the AGAM looks like it works on a smaller wrist in the real world.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

lvt said:


> What model is it?


This is model SARD011

https://www.seiyajapan.com/products/seiko-automatic-presage-sard011-urushi-limited-edition


----------



## Chivas

Any news about 'smaller' turtle?


----------



## Cobia

Chivas said:


> Any news about 'smaller' turtle?


----------



## appleb

Chino watch has a good macro shot showing the details of the SARX055 dial.

http://c-watch.co.jp/ww/photo/20170703/sarx0555004.jpg


----------



## allanzzz

Seems kind of like rosti textured?

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## riorio

appleb said:


> Chino watch has a good macro shot showing the details of the SARX055 dial.
> 
> http://c-watch.co.jp/ww/photo/20170703/sarx0555004.jpg


Seems like THAT tattooed hand from Watchoutz has done so as well

__
http://instagr.am/p/BbbQQ3HBjdx/


----------



## yonsson

appleb said:


> Chino watch has a good macro shot showing the details of the SARX055 dial.
> 
> http://c-watch.co.jp/ww/photo/20170703/sarx0555004.jpg


I don't think people realize how good value for money SEIKO is, imagine what you would have to pay if a Swiss made watch had that type of detailing under the crystal.


----------



## yonsson

Double post again.


----------



## yonsson

riorio said:


> Seems like THAT tattooed hand from Watchoutz has done so as well
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BbbQQ3HBjdx/


Funny guy, his Instagram has A LOT of hard to get watches on display from the store, including some Japan store exclusive GS models. His way of wearing them is kinda funny as well, friendly guy it seems. Wish I had plans to go to HK soon.


----------



## burns78

appleb said:


> Chino watch has a good macro shot showing the details of the SARX055 dial.
> 
> http://c-watch.co.jp/ww/photo/20170703/sarx0555004.jpg


Seiko lost the idea of getting even more money from people selling the same reheated dinner

Nothing special


----------



## Zanetti

burns78 said:


> Seiko lost the idea of getting even more money from people selling the same reheated dinner
> 
> Nothing special


As opposed to Swiss brands?

Nice try buddy...


----------



## burns78

Zanetti said:


> As opposed to Swiss brands?
> 
> Nice try buddy...


Is that your only argument?
weak
We are not in the Swiss theme, we are in the Japanese theme.
Where are these watches Seiko:






Current production looks like the same hole
*4RXX
6R15!*
nothing,
still nothing,
(6R2X / 8RXX)
very long nothing
(somewhere in the distance behind the horizon 8l35)
nothing,
still nothing,

*Grand Seiko!*

Seiko is now doing the same watch cases - society doesn't need more ...


----------



## JacobC

burns78 said:


> Is that your only argument?
> weak
> We are not in the Swiss theme, we are in the Japanese theme.
> Where are these watches Seiko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current production looks like the same hole
> *4RXX
> 6R15!*
> nothing,
> still nothing,
> (6R2X / 8RXX)
> very long nothing
> (somewhere in the distance behind the horizon 8l35)
> nothing,
> still nothing,
> 
> *Grand Seiko!*
> 
> Seiko is now doing the same watch cases - society doesn't need more ...


Wow, I totally disagree. Maybe find a brand you enjoy more.


----------



## jswing

burns78 said:


> Is that your only argument?
> weak
> We are not in the Swiss theme, we are in the Japanese theme.
> Where are these watches Seiko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current production looks like the same hole
> *4RXX
> 6R15!*
> nothing,
> still nothing,
> (6R2X / 8RXX)
> very long nothing
> (somewhere in the distance behind the horizon 8l35)
> nothing,
> still nothing,
> 
> *Grand Seiko!*
> 
> Seiko is now doing the same watch cases - society doesn't need more ...


Are you trying to make a point or is this just your usual trolling?

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanetti

burns78 said:


> Is that your only argument?
> weak
> We are not in the Swiss theme, we are in the Japanese theme.
> Where are these watches Seiko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current production looks like the same hole
> *4RXX
> 6R15!*
> nothing,
> still nothing,
> (6R2X / 8RXX)
> very long nothing
> (somewhere in the distance behind the horizon 8l35)
> nothing,
> still nothing,
> 
> *Grand Seiko!*
> 
> Seiko is now doing the same watch cases - society doesn't need more ...


Sorry you lost me too...what is your point exactly? The way you posted above and the way you've been presenting yourself in this forum so far only shows so far that you are little confused, maybe Seiko isn't your thing. There are other brands you may believe innovate more and closer to your standard. Please leave us alone here, we don't need your constant gibberish.


----------



## Dunkeljoanito

great watch but I have mixed feelings with the golden accent on the power reserve indicator



Jacob Casper said:


> I hope not, I quite like the dials the way they are.


----------



## Dunkeljoanito

Wish they had a diferent movement.... something running at 28800bps like the presages with power reserve



Spring-Diver said:


> Thank you
> 
> I prefer the 057
> 
> All photos courteous of SeiyaJapan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Dunkeljoanito said:


> great watch but I have mixed feelings with the golden accent on the power reserve indicator


To be honest I did too, but I've gotten used to it. The maki-e finish is so attractive in person that it's pretty forgivable.


----------



## Galaga

So the 057 is basically the SARX045 but in titanium?


----------



## Nexus17

Galaga said:


> So the 057 is basically the SARX045 but in titanium?


Do you mean the SARX035? They are pretty similar, for sure, but there are some subtle differences in design (different hands, indices, lettering...).


----------



## Galaga

Nexus17 said:


> Do you mean the SARX035? They are pretty similar, for sure, but there are some subtle differences in design (different hands, indices, lettering...).


Yes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Well the Seiko Wired-Beam AGAM701 came in and I️ had a chance to play with it late tonight. Very straight forward and easy to operate. The buttons are very easy to activate (unlike the "hidden" buttons on many traditional digital watches).

The watch appears big in the pictures because of the cellphone camera, but it's actually very manageable on the wrist in real life.

Alarm is louder than most of my digitals, including my Casio G-shocks.

I️ like the black bracelet that came with the AGAM701, but this will be a fun watch for me to switch NATOs on a whim. A lot of the total weight is in the OEM bracelet. The watch head itself is built like a f***ing tank-not heavy, just solid.

Fun. And very useful.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targetpro

Absolutely! It's why I mainly collect watches with their 7S26 movements. The value is fantastic! _But Shhhh... Don't let Seiko know... 

_


yonsson said:


> I don't think people realize how good value for money SEIKO is, imagine what you would have to pay if a Swiss made watch had that type of detailing under the crystal.


----------



## Nexus17

powerband said:


> Well the Seiko Wired-Beam AGAM701 came in and I️ had a chance to play with it late tonight. Very straight forward and easy to operate. The buttons are very easy to activate (unlike the "hidden" buttons on many traditional digital watches).
> 
> The watch appears big in the pictures because of the cellphone camera, but it's actually very manageable on the wrist in real life.
> 
> Alarm is louder than most of my digitals, including my Casio G-shocks.
> 
> I️ like the black bracelet that came with the AGAM701, but this will be a fun watch for me to switch NATOs on a whim. A lot of the total weight is in the OEM bracelet. The watch head itself is built like a f***ing tank-not heavy, just solid.
> 
> Fun. And very useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! It looks awesome on the dark blue nato.


----------



## Nexus17

powerband said:


> Well the Seiko Wired-Beam AGAM701 came in and I️ had a chance to play with it late tonight. Very straight forward and easy to operate. The buttons are very easy to activate (unlike the "hidden" buttons on many traditional digital watches).
> 
> The watch appears big in the pictures because of the cellphone camera, but it's actually very manageable on the wrist in real life.
> 
> Alarm is louder than most of my digitals, including my Casio G-shocks.
> 
> I️ like the black bracelet that came with the AGAM701, but this will be a fun watch for me to switch NATOs on a whim. A lot of the total weight is in the OEM bracelet. The watch head itself is built like a f***ing tank-not heavy, just solid.
> 
> Fun. And very useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! It looks awesome on the dark blue nato.


----------



## powerband

AGAM701

I️ love that this watch can countdown in seconds. More digital watches should do this. The alarm is louder than most G-shock or Timex alarms. Easy watch to use!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fvc74

New SSC618C








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fvc74

Double post


----------



## panda-R

fvc74 said:


> View attachment 12659883
> New SSC618P
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DELICIOUS! Is that rose gold? may have to pick one up if so!


----------



## fvc74

panda-R said:


> DELICIOUS! Is that rose gold? may have to pick one up if so!


Yes, rose gold coating, really beautiful. Creation has it for USD265








Time&Tide Review

http://timeandtidewatches.com/video-solar-flair-seikos-stylish-prospex-ssc618p/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natrmrz

panda-R said:


> DELICIOUS! Is that rose gold? may have to pick one up if so!


yea it's rose gold


----------



## jswing

fvc74 said:


> New SSC618C
> View attachment 12659881
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not typically a fan of gold, but I like that a lot.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R

fvc74 said:


> Yes, rose gold coating, really beautiful. Creation has it for USD265
> View attachment 12661335
> 
> 
> Time&Tide Review
> 
> http://timeandtidewatches.com/video-solar-flair-seikos-stylish-prospex-ssc618p/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow nice! So cheap too! Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobski

jdmfetish said:


> PRESAGE Orthodox of mechanical watches over 100 years. The real boasts confidence in Japan's pride.
> Pretorge's first titanium model appeared. The pursuit of Japanese technology and tradition and proposing new value, Presage's vertex series prestige line. Adopting skin-friendly titanium to meet the demand for weight reduction. Titanium with high machining difficulty level is carefully finished with craftsmanship with Zaratsu polishing, realizing a sense of quality suitable for the business scene. We prepared a soothing silver dial that is reminiscent of Japanese paper and a black dial of antireflective paint boasting excellent visibility.
> 
> if its a nice a dial as the Citizen Taso Paper Dial , it should be neat, but 40.5 w/o crown a touch too big


Zaratsu polishing on a presage piece around $1000... is this crazy talk or true? This could be a serious winner.

I wish they had planned 38-39, it would have been perfect for me (I think!).


----------



## khd

bobski said:


> Zaratsu polishing on a presage piece around $1000... is this crazy talk or true? This could be a serious winner.
> 
> I wish they had planned 38-39, it would have been perfect for me (I think!).


Oh no, you've really done it now my friend... its been nice knowing you but if the last zaratsu debate was anything to go by i suggest you get your affairs in order and say your last good byes to your loved ones while you still can :-d


----------



## bobski

khd said:


> Oh no, you've really done it now my friend... its been nice knowing you but if the last zaratsu debate was anything to go by i suggest you get your affairs in order and say your last good byes to your loved ones while you still can :-d


Uh oh. I think I must have missed this one... highlights?!


----------



## khd

bobski said:


> Uh oh. I think I must have missed this one... highlights?!


It was in a thread about the SBDC051/53... the dispute starts pretty slowly and then escalates fairly rapidly over a couple of pages and starts getting strangely personal in a petty way. Obviously it's a different watch but the idea of zaratsu polishing being available outside of Grand Seiko is the same.

Seiko Katana: Proposed nickname for SBP051 / SBDC051 (62MAS reissue) - Page 5

Don't say you weren't warned...


----------



## khd

Duplicate post


----------



## drunken monkey

Has anyone gotten some real hands on time with the new Presage models yet?
The new textures are looking very cool in the press shots.










That fume style blue is looking seriously good.


----------



## bobski

khd said:


> It was in a thread about the SBDC051/53... the dispute starts pretty slowly and then escalates fairly rapidly over a couple of pages
> 
> Seiko Katana: Proposed nickname for SBP051 / SBDC051 (62MAS reissue) - Page 5
> 
> Enjoy!.


Hah gotta love the... ermmm... passion!

I better watch what I say about this polishing business.


----------



## khd

bobski said:


> Hah gotta love the... ermmm... passion!
> 
> I better watch what I say about this polishing business.


Haha yeah... I'm forever trying to convince my wife that this whole watch thing is "normal" but then I stumble across a passionate debate about polishing and it hits me... we're no different than the anoraks standing on the end of the platform noting down the train numbers, are we?

Well, maybe a little poorer I suppose... unfortunately most watches aren't as cheap as train tickets :-d


----------



## drunken monkey

bobski said:


> Uh oh. I think I must have missed this one... highlights?!


Member A informs group of something he has read and provides link to said source. 
Member B can't read. 
Member B calls Member A a liar.

Nothing new there.


----------



## bobski

khd said:


> Haha yeah... I'm forever trying to convince my wife that this whole watch thing is "normal" but then I stumble across a passionate debate about polishing and it hits me... we're no different than the anoraks standing on the end of the platform noting down the train numbers, are we?
> 
> Well, maybe a little poorer I suppose... unfortunately most watches aren't as cheap as train tickets :-d


I wouldn't even bother, I think we, never mind them, all know we are not "normal". We can pretend we are, occasionally, nut we all know the truth.

Got to say though that your post did make me laugh.


----------



## bobski

drunken monkey said:


> Member A informs group of something he has read and provides link to said source.
> Member B can't read.
> Member B calls Member A a liar.
> 
> Nothing new there.


It's a classic!


----------



## jswing

drunken monkey said:


> Has anyone gotten some real hands on time with the new Presage models yet?
> The new textures are looking very cool in the press shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That fume style blue is looking seriously good.


Not yet, but I have an SARY087 (Japan version of the blue power reserve) coming. Shipped yesterday from Tokyo, so I hope to have it in hand maybe early next week? I have seen some actual live pics on various Rakuten sites, and unfortunately it looks like it ships on an ultra glossy blue strap, like a blue version of the one on the original Cocktail Time, so I know I'm going to have to find a new strap.


----------



## drunken monkey

I look forward to some "live" photos.
The regular three hand model is what's on my mind at the moment because the original Cocktail Time was very disappointing in the hand. 
The contrast afforded by the darker dial here really makes a difference on first impressions.


----------



## jswing

drunken monkey said:


> I look forward to some "live" photos.
> The regular three hand model is what's on my mind at the moment because the original Cocktail Time was very disappointing in the hand.
> The contrast afforded by the darker dial here really makes a difference on first impressions.


Today is the release date, at least in Japan, so maybe someone will have one in hand today? I'd love to see some live pics myself, to hold me over for the wait.


----------



## imdamian

chino has some actual pictures of the new sarys. its still hard to tell which shade of blue ;/


----------



## drunken monkey

Thank you for the headsup.
Definitely some good shots there.









I have come to learn that I do just prefer darker dials. In this case, the dial texture is secondary to the darker dial and the fume effect just adds to the visual interest which is what is making this one stand out more than the original Cocktail Time.


----------



## jswing

imdamian said:


> chino has some actual pictures of the new sarys. its still hard to tell which shade of blue ;/


Thanks. It really is hard to judge the color, and it's why I'm not pre-ordering a replacement strap for it. On Chino's site it looks purple..


----------



## imdamian

japan-onlinestore has vids of them... sary085 and sary087


----------



## drunken monkey

Interestingly, the UK model, SRPC01 appears to come on a croc print strap.


----------



## jswing

drunken monkey said:


> Interestingly, the UK model, SRPC01 appears to come on a croc print strap.


I like that better than the strap on the Japanese version. The super shiny strap is making me less enthusiastic about it, and I have yet to find an aftermarket strap that I think will look good. Normally I don't care much about the OEM strap, but that dial won't be easy to match.


----------



## targetpro

Thanks for the video links! Boy, I hate to be critical of Seiko. After all, they've added so much to my life. (It's the main brand I collect.)

But having said that, this beautiful new line is in desperate need of an anti-reflective coating. Watching the video clips, the amount of glare is obscene.



imdamian said:


> japan-onlinestore has vids of them... sary085 and sary087


----------



## drunken monkey

jswing said:


> I like that better than the strap on the Japanese version. The super shiny strap is making me less enthusiastic about it, and I have yet to find an aftermarket strap that I think will look good. Normally I don't care much about the OEM strap, but that dial won't be easy to match.


The enamel dial watches came on a blue croc print (or was it alligator?).
I have the urushi/lacquer dial and the strap on that one is nice and soft.

Can't tell if it's the same strap or not.


----------



## mightyboosh

Actually love the look of the new SRPC03 in white.

Is there a JDM version of this watch?

Also has anyone seen it available on pre-order anyhwere?


----------



## jswing

mightyboosh said:


> Actually love the look of the new SRPC03 in white.
> 
> Is there a JDM version of this watch?
> 
> Also has anyone seen it available on pre-order anyhwere?


Yes, it's the SARY089 and it's a limited edition of 1000. The release date was yesterday so they should be available now. I got mine from Tokeiken, an AD in Tokyo, but they're likely also available from Seiya, Chino, and Higuchi, as well as the Rakuten dealers.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## mightyboosh

jswing said:


> Yes, it's the SARY089 and it's a limited edition of 1000. The release date was yesterday so they should be available now. I got mine from Tokeiken, an AD in Tokyo, but they're likely also available from Seiya, Chino, and Higuchi, as well as the Rakuten dealers.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info!

Do you actually have the watch now? Shipping dates on those sites are 12th January.


----------



## jswing

mightyboosh said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Do you actually have the watch now? Shipping dates on those sites are 12th January.


Not yet. I got the blue power reserve model and it shipped yesterday, should have it next week. I thought the white dial released the same day but I guess that one isn't until January, sorry about that.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken monkey

Seiko aren't indicating the UK models as Limited Editions or even as limited production.
It looks like we should be seeing the white 03 one next month; the blue is already available from some ADs.


----------



## jswing

drunken monkey said:


> Seiko aren't indicating the UK models as Limited Editions or even as limited production.
> It looks like we should be seeing the white 03 one next month; the blue is already available from some ADs.


Right, apparently only the jdm versions are limited, oddly enough.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## imdamian

international version is limited to 3000 (white) and 3500 (blue). my AD mentioned they will be available before christmas. sary089/091 will be released in japan on jan 12.


----------



## sblantipodi

Dunkeljoanito said:


> Wish they had a diferent movement.... something running at 28800bps like the presages with power reserve


I still prefer the SARB033 to this one


----------



## bobski

jswing said:


> I like that better than the strap on the Japanese version. The super shiny strap is making me less enthusiastic about it, and I have yet to find an aftermarket strap that I think will look good. Normally I don't care much about the OEM strap, but that dial won't be easy to match.


I would have thought that any relatively dark blue/navy leather would go, no? Especially with the gradient of blue in the dial.


----------



## jswing

bobski said:


> I would have thought that any relatively dark blue/navy leather would go, no? Especially with the gradient of blue in the dial.


You're probably right. I found a few that should work, but I'll wait till I have the watch in hand to see the true color of the watch. It looks purple in some pics to me. I'm color blind, so my wife needs to help me pick a strap, which is why I usually stick to black dials.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

Here's something for the Mrs. Jobs in your life I guess?
https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/products/scxp105


----------



## jswing

Domo said:


> Here's something for the Mrs. Jobs in your life I guess?
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/products/scxp105
> 
> View attachment 12668907


I think my wife might like that. I've tried getting her an automatic but she prefers quartz.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

Domo said:


> Here's something for the Mrs. Jobs in your life I guess?
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/products/scxp105
> 
> View attachment 12668907


Nice watch for a woman. Do we have a price ?


----------



## Cobia

Domo said:


> Here's something for the Mrs. Jobs in your life I guess?
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/products/scxp105
> 
> View attachment 12668907


Domo is this the steve jobs model? the model he wore?
Sorry i know very little about this watch.

EDIT, i just googled it up Domo, all good, thanks.


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> Domo is this the steve jobs model? the model he wore?
> Sorry i know very little about this watch.


How big is it ?


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> How big is it ?


Small, the rereleases ive just read were 2 sizes, 33.5mm and 37mm, rrp was about $180us.
His original model in these pics here sold for 42k last year.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> How big is it ?


He also wore this 1977 seiko digital and a few other Seikos, Seiko seems to have been his watch of choice.


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> Small, the rereleases ive just read were 2 sizes, 33.5mm and 37mm, rrp was about $180us.
> His original model in these pics here sold for 42k last year.
> 
> View attachment 12669389
> 
> View attachment 12669391
> 
> View attachment 12669393


37mm is enough for Mrs Galaga.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> 37mm is enough for Mrs Galaga.


I think the white and gold one you picked out would be very nice for Mrs G, nice size, its got a simple elegance about it and its not overcooked like so many womens watches, they look to be limited edition japan only if they are like the others, so they are going to be as rare as hens teeth in Oz which is cool, and with the history which is always a bit of a talking point, i reckon its a cool watch.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> 37mm is enough for Mrs Galaga.


If ive read the japanese writing correctly, its 20000 yen, which is $236 au, and its limited to a tiny 300 pieces, so if you got one for mrs Galaga id dare say it would be the only one in Australia or close to it.
Would be very cool to get her a seiko that only 300 others have and it will only increase in value imo.
Youd want to get on it very fast though and pre order it if its not released yet or buy it asap if it has been.


----------



## Galaga

Thanks Cobia. Is there an English version of the website ?


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> Thanks Cobia. Is there an English version of the website ?


Not that i can find, Seiya might be selling them too or getting them in, you could contact them, they have a very good rep, good prices and send to Australia from Tokyo Japan.
www.seiyajapan.com
Theyve a black friday sale going early live now i think.


----------



## Biggles3

Thai LE Zimbe Samurai coming next month, 1500 pieces, msrp around $695.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Biggles3 said:


> Thai LE Zimbe Samurai coming next month, 1500 pieces, msrp around $695.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


That looks sweet man, and if im seeing right theres no dlc coating on the case n bracelet?


----------



## Biggles3

Not sure, only thing I know is sapphire crystal, if I hear owt else I'll update.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> That looks sweet man, and if im seeing right theres no dlc coating on the case n bracelet?


100%. Best Samurai I've seen. What movement does it have?


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> 100%. Best Samurai I've seen. What movement does it have?


4R35 going by the price, same as the other samurai rereleases, these wear smaller than the turtles although theres a bit of a myth they are larger which isnt correct, i like them and will pick either the PADI or this one up at one point.
That is if this is not dlc coated, i can see dlc on the bezel which looks good but i dont like it all over the watch.
I even dont mind the cyclops on this.


----------



## Cobia

On another note how good is this thread!

Seiko give collectors so many new models and versions of so many different types of watches, every month theres new watches being released, part of the reason its so enjoyable being a Seiko enthusiast.

Would be pretty slow in a 'new and upcoming Rolex or Omega' thread.


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> On another note how good is this thread!
> 
> Seiko give collectors so many new models and versions of so many different types of watches, every month theres new watches being released, part of the reason its so enjoyable being a Seiko enthusiast.
> 
> Would be pretty slow in a 'new and upcoming Rolex or Omega' thread.


Omega releases plenty of new watches mate. Problem is that they are overpriced now. Which is a pity because they are every bit as good as Rolex.


----------



## Domo

That's a classy Sammy :-!


----------



## mightyboosh

anyone able to recommend any Rakuten sellers that get Seiko new releases and ship internationally?


----------



## imdamian

Biggles3 said:


> Thai LE Zimbe Samurai coming next month, 1500 pieces, msrp around $695.


looks like srpb51 with srpb55's bezel/insert and hands?


----------



## georgefl74

Looks very balanced, kinda what the stock should look like. Very un-zimbe


----------



## brandon\

Ok Seiko, we get it. You do special and limited editions.


----------



## mplsabdullah

Yep that Samurai looks great.


----------



## clyde_frog

For me, the only improvement that has over the SRPB51 is the sapphire crystal. For my tastes gold, big cyclops and Limited Edition printed on the dial make it look worse. Are these the standard "zimbifications" now? Gold bits and a cyclops, same as the Sumo and Shogun?


----------



## appleb

Biggles3 said:


> Thai LE Zimbe Samurai coming next month, 1500 pieces, msrp around $695.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Looks great! But even with an MSRP of $695, there is no chance of getting it at that price. The asking price right out of the gate will easily be $1200+


----------



## yankeexpress

Biggles3 said:


> Thai LE Zimbe Samurai coming next month, 1500 pieces, msrp around $695.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Looks a whole lot like SRPB55. Only diff is the darker case vs. the hideous cyclops


----------



## targetpro

Nice strap pairing on the SRPB55.


----------



## jswing

My SARY087 arrived from Japan. The best I can do right now is a bad cell phone pic, but in person it's a great looking watch. The dial texture is a bit more subdued than it looked in the promo shots.


----------



## walrusmonger

clyde_frog said:


> For me, the only improvement that has over the SRPB51 is the sapphire crystal. For my tastes gold, big cyclops and Limited Edition printed on the dial make it look worse. Are these the standard "zimbifications" now? Gold bits and a cyclops, same as the Sumo and Shogun?


So far it seems Zimbe= cyclops (minus the MM300 and Baby Tuna Zimbes) , gold bits, and special dial/case work. I agree that they are getting a little lazy after the Turtle which was a homerun, but the dial work they did on the Shogun is incredible. One of the nicest non-GS dials I've ever seen them put out.

Turtle: special finishing on case, special grey strap, special colorway, cyclops
Sumo: special finishing on case (pvd), special dial treatment, cyclops
Shogun: special dial treatment, gold bits, cyclops, different rubber strap than normal Shogun
MM300: special dial treatment, gold bits
Baby Tuna: different marker treatment, different colors (least special zimbe).

And now it looks like Zimbe Samurai is the black and gold without the black case, but with a cyclops and sapphire.


----------



## clyde_frog

walrusmonger said:


> So far it seems Zimbe= cyclops (minus the MM300 and Baby Tuna Zimbes) , gold bits, and special dial/case work. I agree that they are getting a little lazy after the Turtle which was a homerun, but the dial work they did on the Shogun is incredible. One of the nicest non-GS dials I've ever seen them put out.
> 
> Turtle: special finishing on case, special grey strap, special colorway, cyclops
> Sumo: special finishing on case (pvd), special dial treatment, cyclops
> Shogun: special dial treatment, gold bits, cyclops, different rubber strap than normal Shogun
> MM300: special dial treatment, gold bits
> Baby Tuna: different marker treatment, different colors (least special zimbe).
> 
> And now it looks like Zimbe Samurai is the black and gold without the black case, but with a cyclops and sapphire.


Oh yeah the dial and the bezel on the Zimbe Shogun are great. If they were the only changes and the rest stayed the same as the standard one it would have looked gorgeous. I mean it does still look good but as I said I'm not a fan of gold, the cyclops or having Limited Edition printed on dials (they should keep that for the caseback imo).


----------



## babola

Biggles3 said:


> Thai LE Zimbe Samurai coming next month, 1500 pieces, msrp around $695.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Most likely will have Sapphire and by the look of that shade of metal, this one may actually come in Titanium, like the original SBDA001 /003 Samurai.


----------



## 59yukon01

So now we have a Samurai LE Zimbe. Let's see, take a bezel from the SRPB55 and stick it on a SRPB51. Print Limited Edition on the dial. Attach an ugly ass cyclops onto a $50 sapphire and bingo, buyers will jump for joy and pay $600 plus. I'm a Seiko fan, but I just don't get it.....................


----------



## timetellinnoob

no updates on the "baby Turtle"? very curious to see good pics of it.


----------



## Cobia

I personally think Seiko has some of the biggest whingers as buyers out of any brand, thats easy to tell going by this thread.
Entitled and spoilt for choice buyers who assume every watch seiko make should be made specifically for their needs or wants..
Its all about Me, me, me, me, me!!! for many of these people, gee the whinging gets boring sometimes.


----------



## Cobia

babola said:


> Most likely will have Sapphire and by the look of that shade of metal, this one may actually come in Titanium, like the original SBDA001 /003 Samurai.


Think you might be right there babola, good call.


----------



## Biggles3

appleb said:


> Looks great! But even with an MSRP of $695, there is no chance of getting it at that price. The asking price right out of the gate will easily be $1200+


Not true, prices on ebay are ridiculous but I've sold all Zimbe at or very close to msrp when first released, the only time I sold for more was months after when the local price here was at a premium. If I can pre-order I expect to be able to do the same again.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere

Biggles3 said:


> I've sold all Zimbe at or very close to msrp when first released, the only time I sold for more was months after when the local price here was at a premium. If I can pre-order I expect to be able to do the same again.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Speaking from experience, this gentleman has been extremely reasonable with his pricing of these SE Asian LE's.


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

*Code is SRPC43*


----------



## tungnguyenmfe




----------



## tungnguyenmfe

limited for only thailand, remake from skj045, they call is seiko number 9


----------



## eXis10z

jswing said:


> My SARY087 arrived from Japan. The best I can do right now is a bad cell phone pic, but in person it's a great looking watch. The dial texture is a bit more subdued than it looked in the promo shots.


Pls take more shots of the dial. Thank you!


----------



## Cobia

tungnguyenmfe said:


> limited for only thailand, remake from skj045, they call is seiko number 9


Looks ok, pity its kinetic, im converting my sun019 to just a battery, kinetics are great at first until they totally lose their charge and the battery gets a bit older, ive got too many watches in rotation to get the charge up.
My early assessments about kinetic were a bit off the mark im finding now, i wont be buying any more.


----------



## yonsson

Now in stores. Not really to my liking to be honest, too much going on for my taste.


----------



## yonsson

tungnguyenmfe said:


> limited for only thailand, remake from skj045, they call is seiko number 9


Either this one has been up before or there is a similar version released 2016/2017 for the Thai market.


----------



## valuewatchguy

tungnguyenmfe said:


> limited for only thailand, remake from skj045, they call is seiko number 9


Interesting.....$335 USD limited to 1 reservation per person, 2999 pieces

Quartz would have me interested, kinetic not so much

What is the Chaipattana foundation about?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76

valuewatchguy said:


> Interesting.....$335 USD limited to 1 reservation per person, 2999 pieces
> 
> Quartz would have me interested, kinetic not so much
> 
> What is the Chaipattana foundation about?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


+1.

Just a basic 7548 quartz diver remake would be awesome, no need for useless kinetic watches.

Cheers

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jswing

eXis10z said:


> Pls take more shots of the dial. Thank you!


I can't get a decent shot of the dial to save my life. Here's a link to Seiya's site, they have the best live shots I've seen of the watch.

https://www.seiyajapan.com/products/seiko-automatic-presage-sary087-made-in-japan


----------



## MarceloTK

yonsson said:


> Now in stores. Not really to my liking to be honest, too much going on for my taste.


That's one I fell in love with

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff

Thank you.

Now... again, Seiko... Where is my solar and radio controlled diver !

You have the module ! 
You have the diver !

Make it happen !!


tungnguyenmfe said:


> limited for only thailand, remake from skj045, they call is seiko number 9


----------



## timetellinnoob

I have a feeling everything for that case is still tooled to accept the kinetic parts and such, so that's why they didn't change it from kinetic.


----------



## georgefl74

Seiko 'nine' as in nein?

Srsly what's the point in that reissue? Was the late King wearing one or something? I don't get it.


----------



## Dreamcast

My SARY085 came today. 91/1300. Strap is the same as shiny strap as the regular cocktail time but it has a blue tone to it. Under natural light the dial looks like regular navy blue, it doesnt shimmer or shine that much. Needs a bit light to see the depth. Apologies i cant edit the image from here.


----------



## shelfcompact

Dreamcast said:


> My SARY085 came today. 91/1300. Strap is the same as shiny strap as the regular cocktail time but it has a blue tone to it. Under natural light the dial looks like regular navy blue, it doesnt shimmer or shine that much. Needs a bit light to see the depth. Apologies i cant edit the image from here.


That's a fantastic shot.


----------



## Dreamcast

Here's another shot. Crappy phone camera not doing it justice. Also just noticed the massive line running down the dial of my cocktail. Grr.


----------



## timetellinnoob

timetellinnoob said:


> no updates on the "baby Turtle"? very curious to see good pics of it.


guess that answers that, lol


----------



## ahonobaka

^I've also been eagerly awaiting any updates. Someone mentioned it'd be a December release, but given that it's almost December.....


----------



## eXis10z

jswing said:


> I can't get a decent shot of the dial to save my life. Here's a link to Seiya's site, they have the best live shots I've seen of the watch.
> 
> https://www.seiyajapan.com/products/seiko-automatic-presage-sary087-made-in-japan





Dreamcast said:


> My SARY085 came today. 91/1300. Strap is the same as shiny strap as the regular cocktail time but it has a blue tone to it. Under natural light the dial looks like regular navy blue, it doesnt shimmer or shine that much. Needs a bit light to see the depth. Apologies i cant edit the image from here.





Dreamcast said:


> Here's another shot. Crappy phone camera not doing it justice. Also just noticed the massive line running down the dial of my cocktail. Grr.


Thanks for the link and photos. Still unsure to get the blue or white one. On one hand I like the blue's fume effect but depending on how obvious it is in real, on another hand I like the dial design of the white and think it will be more versatile.


----------



## babola

Dunelm said:


> SARW015/017/019 are on the web site now.
> ????????????? ????????
> 
> Not my cup of tea, but with the 28.8kbph 6R21 movement, maybe they'll tick the only box yankeexpress seems to have.


Haha


----------



## babola

Cobia said:


> I personally think Seiko has some of the biggest whingers as buyers out of any brand, thats easy to tell going by this thread.
> Entitled and spoilt for choice buyers who assume every watch seiko make should be made specifically for their needs or wants..
> Its all about Me, me, me, me, me!!! for many of these people, gee the whinging gets boring sometimes.


Seiko doesn't care. 
Our community and especially the percentage of 'unhappy' or grumpy ones are small in comparison to the wider Earth's populous and potential Seiko watch buyers out there.


----------



## timetellinnoob

ahonobaka said:


> ^I've also been eagerly awaiting any updates. Someone mentioned it'd be a December release, but given that it's almost December.....


yea probably would have been pictures months ago. is it.... _possible..._ that it was a fake image? it had just enough blur to look like a watch, yet conveniently obscure every detail.


----------



## Dreamcast

eXis10z said:


> Thanks for the link and photos. Still unsure to get the blue or white one. On one hand I like the blue's fume effect but depending on how obvious it is in real, on another hand I like the dial design of the white and think it will be more versatile.


The blue fume effect is very pretty but very subtle. Perhaps a little too subtle for my taste. I dont think it has the wow factor of the traditional cocktail time sunburst.


----------



## Galaga

Domo said:


> Here's something for the Mrs. Jobs in your life I guess?
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/products/scxp105
> 
> View attachment 12668907


If anyone finds an English language site where I can purchase this watch could they please send me a PM. Mrs Galaga wants one. Apparently does not come out until December.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> If anyone finds an English language site where I can purchase this watch could they please send me a PM. Mrs Galaga wants one. Apparently does not come out until December.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you can track down a site, try and get a pre order so you dont have to pay scalpers fees on ebay.


----------



## r3kahsttub

Hey Dreamcast, thank you for sharing your pics. I am also waiting on delivery of mine. How does the strap feel? Good? Bad? Would you swap to something else?


----------



## fluence4

The new turtle is a departure from Seiko design but it appeals to me. If they make a orange dial one I would buy it in a second!


----------



## babola

fluence4 said:


> The new turtle is a departure from Seiko design ...


Interesting sentiment.


----------



## fluence4

babola said:


> fluence4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new turtle is a departure from Seiko design ...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting sentiment.
Click to expand...

The case shape, cyclops, crown position are not typical for a Seiko diver.


----------



## timetellinnoob

it looks like someone did a detail mockup of SUN GMT markers, PADI hands/text, "Deep Blue Turtle" case/crown, with Cyclops, looks like it could have had a wave dial -- and then intentionally "deep fried" the image a little to give it a distorted/blown up look of a meme.

if it's real there would have to be better pictures by now. What is the model number of this again?


----------



## riorio

eXis10z said:


> Thanks for the link and photos. Still unsure to get the blue or white one. On one hand I like the blue's fume effect but depending on how obvious it is in real, on another hand I like the dial design of the white and think it will be more versatile.


Apparently, according to Seiko, the other one is actually not 'white' but a very pale pink in which they called it a 'sakura (cherry blossom) colour... So I can't wait to see the actual watch (picture)!!


----------



## mi6_

The photo is a fake. Alignment looks good and it’s a sub 45mm watch. Definitely not an authentic Seiko.

Seriously though if this was real there would have been actual photos by now.


----------



## eXis10z

riorio said:


> Apparently, according to Seiko, the other one is actually not 'white' but a very pale pink in which they called it a 'sakura (cherry blossom) colour... So I can't wait to see the actual watch (picture)!!


I think that'll be better than pure white. Should look splendid matched with burgundy straps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

Real pic for New Samurai Zimbe Limited 1500 for Thailand


----------



## babola

tungnguyenmfe said:


> Real pic for New Samurai Zimbe Limited 1500 for Thailand


I have to admit this looks really nice. Assuming you saw and handled it in person can we now agree it's S/S and not Titanium as few of us thought initially?

Did the case and bracelet feel/look bead blasted or honed like the Zimbe Turtle or standard brushed finish?


----------



## Biggles3

babola said:


> I have to admit this looks really nice. Assuming you saw and handled it in person can we now agree it's S/S and not Titanium as few of us thought initially?
> 
> Did the case and bracelet feel/look bead blasted or honed like the Zimbe Turtle or standard brushed finish?


It is steel, not sure re finish yet but is different to normal, difficult with translation as to exactly how it was treated but if I find out for sure I'll post.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## babola

fluence4 said:


> The case shape, cyclops, crown position are not typical for a Seiko diver.


That ain't a 'new Turtle'. The new Turtles are full-sized SRP's, and there's 10 of them.

This badly chopped-up rendering that's been floating on this forum for few weeks now hasn't been confirmed by any source with concrete certainty and could be anything and as you pointed out already look nothing like a Seiko watch. 
More like an affordable Pulsar.

Cheers.


----------



## babola

Biggles3 said:


> It is steel, not sure re finish yet but is different to normal, difficult with translation as to exactly how it was treated but if I find out for sure I'll post.


Thanks bud, thanks for confirming.

They originally described the finish on Zimbe Turtle as 'applied honing'.

I own it and to me it looks just like a super-fine bead-blasted finish.

Cheers.


----------



## commanche

Biggles3 said:


> It is steel, not sure re finish yet but is different to normal, difficult with translation as to exactly how it was treated but if I find out for sure I'll post.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Does that limited edition Samurai use sapphire crystal?


----------



## Biggles3

commanche said:


> Does that limited edition Samurai use sapphire crystal?


Yes.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

I know this model has been mentioned but here's the first live pics. What a looker! :O


----------



## Galaga

Each to their own but I can’t stand any shade of green on dials.


----------



## Biggles3

georgefl74 said:


> Seiko 'nine' as in nein?
> 
> Srsly what's the point in that reissue? Was the late King wearing one or something? I don't get it.


Me neither and I just saw one on a local forum for 59k baht...that's over $1800!!!

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R

Domo said:


> I know this model has been mentioned but here's the first live pics. What a looker! :O
> 
> View attachment 12684139
> 
> 
> View attachment 12684141


Yummy. I want it!

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## good2go

New to me...


----------



## good2go

New to me...
View attachment 12684285


----------



## Galaga

babola said:


> I have to admit this looks really nice. Assuming you saw and handled it in person can we now agree it's S/S and not Titanium as few of us thought initially?
> 
> Did the case and bracelet feel/look bead blasted or honed like the Zimbe Turtle or standard brushed finish?


It's a stunning piece. I would have bought one if I didn't pull the trigger on the 775. I'm a sucker for a good Gilt piece.


----------



## Cobia

Domo said:


> I know this model has been mentioned but here's the first live pics. What a looker! :O
> 
> View attachment 12684139
> 
> 
> View attachment 12684141


I think it looks great, very unusual dial, love the yellow trim, green and gold are two of my fav colours together, i like it.
Wouldnt be the GS id buy if i was only buying one or two but for those who like variety it might go down well.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> It's a stunning piece. I would have bought one if I didn't pull the trigger on the 775. I'm a sucker for a good Gilt piece.


Agree, its stunning.

775 has definitely left me open to the thought of wearing a nice gilt now, after having the 775 id definitely think about dropping a bit more on one down the track if i found one i like.
As long as the only gold is under the crystal, nowhere else, not that adventurous lol


----------



## Seppia

My god that green GS is amazing!
I would REALLY love to add a sibling to my blue Quartz SBGX065, the only problem is I always seem to miss on the second hand sales that interest me. 
Last one was an SBGR051 that got away here for a matter of hours


----------



## mtb2104

that green oozes sex appeal...


----------



## Tanker G1

Good Lord that GS looks :-!

Gimme.


----------



## humphrj

https://www.seiko-prospex.com/sea


----------



## Maradonio

Wow those mini turtles look so good. that crown looks odd tho. Should be inside the case imo.


----------



## Seppia

Wait Seiko has done a sub-44mm diver?
Are they ok over there in Tokyo?


----------



## Seppia

Seriously, this is great news.


----------



## yonsson

It's good that they have made a downsized version inspired by the Turtle but that's where it ends, butt ugly imho and lacks SEIKO DNA. Lume plots look like a Citizen, cyclops makes no sense, short hands syndrome and the crown, don't get me started on the crown. The sumo style bracelet is no winner either. Disappointed.


----------



## yonsson

And of course there’s a PADI version.


----------



## humphrj

Srpc23 with gray sunburst dial looks nice though.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

humphrj said:


> Srpc23 with gray sunburst dial looks nice though.


I like it, and it looks like they also made a new "Batman", this time with some kind of metallic blue dial.

though they did seem to cop the look of the silver dial from the Deep Blue ripoff of the same watch, lol.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

I like the mini-Turtles, cyclops and all.


----------



## humphrj

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I like the mini-Turtles, cyclops and all.


I'm still on the fence but appreciate that Seiko are going their own way and are being 'reasonably' original.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020

The baby turtle is going to be great for doxa mods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

yonsson, I hear you and typically always agree with you, but think that in this specific case, perhaps the wearability on the mini turtles (teenage mutants?) will trump whatever they lack in terms of design (which I like for it's quirkiness). That said, I have a six inch wrist so perhaps I'm more willing to accept anything small in general LOL

And WOW how bout that grey sunburst.....Makes me want to trade in my SRP777 almost, except there's no point in that, so I might as well get both! Would've been fun to see it with sapphire too if they're going that extra mile, not that I have anything against hardlex


----------



## drunken monkey

42mm case so something like a 38mm bezel?


----------



## tunadubby

Hi All,

Has anyone seen live shots of this "Kasuri" dial Asia LE GMT (SBGJ 225)? I would love to see it live before hunting one down. I imagine these will go quickly once they hit the market. Only 250 pieces afterall.

Thanks!


----------



## walrusmonger

That grey sunburst turtle is sick, the black/blue one looks great too but I already have the Zimbe Shogun and the SPB053 which scratch the same itch.


----------



## Cobia

BOOM!! I knew it was true.


humphrj said:


> View attachment 12688163
> View attachment 12688165
> 
> 
> https://www.seiko-prospex.com/sea


And a new grey turtle, nice.


----------



## Cobia

timetellinnoob said:


> I like it, and it looks like they also made a new "Batman", this time with some kind of metallic blue dial.
> 
> though they did seem to cop the look of the silver dial from the Deep Blue ripoff of the same watch, lol.


Any pics of this new batman bro?


----------



## mi6_

Wow. Those min-turtles are a real thing. The cyclops and hour markers kind of kill it for me though. I’ll wait to see it in the flesh before I pass final judgement.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

mi6_ said:


> Wow. Those min-turtles are a real thing. The cyclops and hour markers kind of kill it for me though. I'll wait to see it in the flesh before I pass final judgement.


I can't think I've ever seen a cyclops and thought anything positive. Same for me, pass.


----------



## token1

The dial on this won't fit in my next Sieko move.
Nice looking watch still.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

I like the circular cyclops and it looks less out-of-place than the usual rounded rectangle.


----------



## humphrj

Cobia said:


> Any pics of this new batman bro?


Just follow my link https://www.seiko-prospex.com/sea 
Model is SRPC25k1


----------



## babola

yonsson said:


> It's good that they have made a downsized version inspired by the Turtle but that's where it ends, butt ugly imho and lacks SEIKO DNA. Lume plots look like a Citizen, cyclops makes no sense, short hands syndrome and the crown, don't get me started on the crown. The sumo style bracelet is no winner either. Disappointed.


I hear you mate, its like Seiko and Citizen got drunk and made a baby...a Pulsar.


----------



## Zanetti

babola said:


> yonsson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's good that they have made a downsized version inspired by the Turtle but that's where it ends, butt ugly imho and lacks SEIKO DNA. Lume plots look like a Citizen, cyclops makes no sense, short hands syndrome and the crown, don't get me started on the crown. The sumo style bracelet is no winner either. Disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you mate, its like Seiko and Citizen got drunk and made a baby...a Pulsar.
Click to expand...

LOL - post of the day!


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

There are many who do not believe, but in the end it has also become true.


----------



## timetellinnoob

Cobia said:


> Any pics of this new batman bro?


yea, at the same seiko link all the others have been coming from. wondered why no one posted it!

here:


----------



## Cobia

timetellinnoob said:


> yea, at the same seiko link all the others have been coming from. wondered why no one posted it!
> 
> here:
> 
> View attachment 12689509


Thanks bro, looks great.

I reckon these new mini turtles should be known as the 'ninja turtles' anybody with me lol?


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

Presage also have new models.








SRQ025









SSA365J









SSA367J









SRPC05









SRPC06

and ladies version 
https://www.seiko-presage.com/lineup/


----------



## imdamian

jr turtles looks ok. love the grey and blue turtles. if the blue is the same as the render, its goin to look amazing in real life. anyone knows if the turtles are limited/special editions? wonder why they switch them from srp to srpc.


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

imdamian said:


> jr turtles looks ok. love the grey and blue turtles. if the blue is the same as the render, its goin to look amazing in real life. anyone knows if the turtles are limited/special editions? wonder why they switch them from srp to srpc.


Seiko is about to release a new version. Limited, all pvd, rubber strap for seiko turtle with code srpc


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Cobia said:


> Thanks bro, looks great.
> 
> I reckon these new mini turtles should be known as the 'ninja turtles' anybody with me lol?


I've been calling them Baby Turtles or mini-Turtles. Why ninja turtles?


----------



## mrwomble

mi6_ said:


> Wow. Those min-turtles are a real thing. The cyclops and hour markers kind of kill it for me though. I'll wait to see it in the flesh before I pass final judgement.


Good idea - Seiko promo photos are notoriously bad!

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble

Cobia said:


> Thanks bro, looks great.
> 
> I reckon these new mini turtles should be known as the 'ninja turtles' anybody with me lol?


Only if they come in green...

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## natrmrz

my vote is to call them baby turtles

def in the camp in that I'm happy to see a smaller diver (hopefully this trend picks up for future releases) but not feelin the dial markers, crown placement, or cyclops

should be interesting what kind of mods people will be able to pull off with this one


----------



## fluence4

So they are real lol. I like the design, hope Seiko will release an orange dial.


----------



## Cobia

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I've been calling them Baby Turtles or mini-Turtles. Why ninja turtles?


Teenage mutant ninja turtles!


----------



## lxnastynotch93

tungnguyenmfe said:


> There are many who do not believe, but in the end it has also become true.


This is absolute


----------



## sammyl1000

I love these new mini turtles. 

I'm already thinking I would like the flat blue dialled SRPC39, but that it really needs the Pepsi bezel insert from the SRPC41 (PADI) to set it off. 

I'm not a fan of the PADI text.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

So the mini Turd's look OK, but I hate the cyclops. Won't be buying one anyway as it reminds me too much of what Deep Blue done recently. So I guess Seiko is paying back Deep Blue for copying the SKX case.


----------



## impalass

59yukon01 said:


> So the mini Turd's look OK, but I hate the cyclops. Won't be buying one anyway as it reminds me too much of what Deep Blue done recently. So I guess Seiko is paying back Deep Blue for copying the SKX case.


"mini Turd" Tried not to laugh but dam that's funny. Seriously though a good release, nice size, but yeah the cyclops ruins it for me too.


----------



## ahonobaka

I guess they figure a smaller dial requires a magnifier on the date, but in all watches I've had with a cyclops it actually takes more effort to turn your wrist to see the date straight on, rather than being able to see the date at an angle without the cyclops. If one's eyes are that bad, perhaps they should have a digital watch anyway! I blame the Thai fanbase for buying up all those LE's with cyclops' lol but honestly I really do like the baby turds. ("Baby" makes sense since its already in the Seiko fan nomenclature)


----------



## RLextherobot

Was very excited to hear about a slightly scaled down Turtle sans day complication. But like many, the cyclops means I won't be investing in one. I'm just too much of a stock kit guy to mod one.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnabbanov

RLextherobot said:


> Was very excited to hear about a slightly scaled down Turtle sans day complication. But like many, the cyclops means I won't be investing in one. I'm just too much of a stock kit guy to mod one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure the cyclops peels off really easily!


----------



## Maradonio

Seiko makes me angry how come this is not the real thing









If I can make it with paint in a minute how come those guys choose to have a crown like they released. its like they never used a watch themselves.


----------



## walrusmonger

I hate the crown placement and how it sticks out. Not crazy about the plastic markers like from the kinetic sun tunas. Don’t mind the cyclops. Will hold out final judgement until these are photographed in the steel. Love the name “baby turd” for these lol.


----------



## humphrj

RLextherobot said:


> Was very excited to hear about a slightly scaled down Turtle sans day complication. But like many, the cyclops means I won't be investing in one. I'm just too much of a stock kit guy to mod one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I'm sure there will be sapphire crystals for this as soon as Alex from Crystaltimes gets one in his hands.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

I like the baby turtle but where is the NEW Monster?


----------



## ahonobaka

walrusmonger said:


> Love the name "baby turd" for these lol.


Though Seiko has come to fully embrace fan naming conventions like "Samurai", etc. recently, I somehow doubt we'll get a "Baby Turd" commercial at Basel next year! LOL

#itsafloater!


----------



## petr_cha

I would say that the crown placed on that baby turtles is pretty disrespectful to the beautifully curved shapes of the turtle case... It looks like just sticked with a glue... Without any cooperation with a case... +point for a size but I am afraid the rest is marked with a lot of minuses... :-/


----------



## timetellinnoob

sblantipodi said:


> I like the baby turtle *but where is the NEW Monster?*


are you saying that because there's supposed to be one, or you are just hoping for something new?


----------



## Dec1968

Uh. probably because that wouldn't fit......just a hunch.....


----------



## drunken monkey

tungnguyenmfe said:


> ]There are many who do not believe, but in the end it has also become true.


Not sure why you're surprised.
This is also the place where a guy is shown two different but direct reference sources but still refuses to accept facts and started to call other people liars.


----------



## timetellinnoob

i was getting frustrated the only pic we had seemed blurry enough to be completely fake; go figure the real pics finally do land, a mere few days after i said if the watches existed the pics would be here by now... ha.


----------



## Propellorhead

Just saw this article on Worn and Wound regarding the new baby turtle and new color ways for the regular turtle:

Seiko Releases Four JDM "Mini-Turtles" (ref. SRPC35K1, SRPC37K1, SRPC39K1, and SRPC41K1) and Two New Turtle Colorways - Worn & Wound

i quite like the new mini turtle, the grey faced turtle is quite nice as well. Can't wait to see real life pics.


----------



## Dunelm

I'm not a diver kind of guy but the mini-turtles interest me. I have no aversion to a cyclops and I like the markers but if I went for the SRPC39K1, I'd prefer it to come with a blue strap.


----------



## 59yukon01

I have to wonder if Seiko thinks their buyers are getting older with diminishing eyesight, hence the cyclops showing up on too many of the newer models imo. Admittedly I fall into that category, but damit I'm not going blind. Did I mention I hate the cyclops.


----------



## househalfman

Not long now before they come out with the mini-samurai.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere

househalfman said:


> Not long now before they come out with the mini-samurai.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What is that, a watch for ants!?


----------



## Maradonio

Whats jdm about the mini turtle? Its starting to sound as a way to jack up prices if you ask me.


----------



## Marrin

househalfman said:


> Not long now before they come out with the mini-samurai.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I hope so!!
I love the new mini turtles, yes they have a few things I would change, EVERY Seiko has that, BUT the significance of these is that they are not just watches, they are proof Seiko acknowledges smaller wristed market and it might be a new era coming where HOPEFULLY we get 2 sizes for more models, like we used to in the past so even smaller wrists people like me can enjoy them!
So respect to Seiko for coming out with these and keep 'em coming!!!

WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

On a side note completely unrelated to Seiko's sales, marketing and product release strategy in Japan for their domestic customers, I ordered a Big Mac at Burger King but instead they offered me a Whopper. I tried make a Big Mac by ordering comparable ingredients available on the Burger King menu but it was not the same. Burger King would sell a lot more Big Macs if they were McDonald's.


----------



## countingseconds

These new mini turtles are great news! They fit nicely in Seiko's diver's lineup and hopefully would satisfy the crowd that keeps complaining about turtle size. Am I going to get one? Don't think so. The turtle fits perfect on my 7 1/2 inch wrist and it might be the most comfortable watch I have ever worn. Thus, the new gray dial turtle looks way more tempting then any mini turtle. Also, the fact that I can't stand cyclops helps me with my decision not to consider this new smaller watches.


----------



## Cobia

Edit, double post


----------



## Cobia

Go have another whinge in the 'funniest thing youve seen on WUS' about how stupid your fellow forum members are Monkey.
Others actually post funny things in there, you just post *****ing, put downs n whines about fellow members one after the other, usually ones youve been in an argument with prior too, geez its a bore, get over your fellow forum members, just worry about yourself you old woman lol.

EDIT, This is directed to drunken monkey and his earlier post.


----------



## Everdying

whos monkey?


----------



## Biggles3

Samurai Zimbe trickling out to more delaers.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

Did I miss dramas?? Have posts gone AWOL? :^(


----------



## drunken monkey

Makes post twice as long as the post referred to, whinging about (imaginary) whinging.
Not sure if that's hypocrisy or irony.
Amusing but not outright funny.


----------



## smille76

.








Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

Some pics of srpc43k 



__ https://www.facebook.com/klangnalika/posts/1569410926440217


----------



## flame2000

tungnguyenmfe said:


> There are many who do not believe, but in the end it has also become true.


I love the bezel. It's got that small little groove that look similar to Sinn U1.


----------



## Spring-Diver

flame2000 said:


> I love the bezel. It's got that small little groove that look similar to Sinn U1.


Bingo! That was one of the first things I noticed too.... I like it. Unlike the over polished turtle bezel, this one looks quite good :-!


----------



## BigBluefish

I see a blue Mini Turtle on my wrist. So, are these going to be the long rumored SKX replacement? And, maybe it's just me, but I didn't see the Sumo on the Prospex-Sea page. Should we be worried?


----------



## Scout

I dig the new mini-Ts


----------



## babola

flame2000 said:


> I love the bezel. It's got that small little groove that look similar to Sinn U1.


Yup, and unlike anything Seiko.


----------



## babola

tungnguyenmfe said:


> Some pics of srpc43k
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/klangnalika/posts/1569410926440217


We can keep critiquing Seiko for releasing an LE almost every fortnight but this one is tastefully put together, indeed. It appears as the Seiko design team spends a little more time and puts more thought into it when designing Zimbe LE watches. Another great example is the Zimbe Turtle. 
Even that day cyclop looks good on it, functional and very Rolex like.
It would be even more appealing without the Limited Edition text on a dial, but hey, most wouldn't mind.


----------



## 59yukon01

To each their own but the design team thru this together from the Samurai parts bin. Bezel from a SRPB55 on an otherwise stock SRPB51. Same bracelet looks like. Printed LE on the dial, and slapped a cyclops on it. Knowing full well it means substantial more profit for basically the exact same stock watches. How this is worth paying more than twice the price is beyond me.


----------



## Everdying

i'm still trying to figure out what 'zimbe' is...
and if 'zimbe' to thais is what 'padi' is to the rest of the world?


----------



## mi6_

BigBluefish said:


> I see a blue Mini Turtle on my wrist. So, are these going to be the long rumored SKX replacement? And, maybe it's just me, but I didn't see the Sumo on the Prospex-Sea page. Should we be worried?


First the Monster and now the Sumo Get axed? What is this world coming to?


----------



## hanshananigan

Maradonio said:


> Seiko makes me angry how come this is not the real thing
> 
> View attachment 12690329
> 
> 
> If I can make it with paint in a minute how come those guys choose to have a crown like they released. its like they never used a watch themselves.


Nice! You beat me to Photoshop by hours!


----------



## ahonobaka

^I'm not convinced they're dropping the Sumo...It had a PADI and Zimbe this year after all which makes it still "relevant" in their eyes to me. But hey, strategically I could see them closing them out to force a purchase decision at the Turtle/Samurai level, against the more expensive SBDC051/053, but honestly I don't see that happening since the Sumo rules that in between price point which needs to be represented somehow in the JDM. Unless...Neo-Sumo?! Or even...Diet-Sumo?!


----------



## timetellinnoob

I thought it was a type of whaleshark or whale or shark, but i guess it's either an african word about singing (very light googling), or something Seiko randomly make to 'evoke' a type of whaleshark or something?


----------



## yankeexpress

59yukon01 said:


> To each their own but the design team thru this together from the Samurai parts bin. Bezel from a SRPB55 on an otherwise stock SRPB51. Same bracelet looks like. Printed LE on the dial, and slapped a cyclops on it. Knowing full well it means substantial more profit for basically the exact same stock watches. How this is worth paying more than twice the price is beyond me.


Agree! That is one Very expensive sapphire crystal, the only functional difference from:


----------



## yonsson

The SBGH257 was released during Baselworld 2017 and started delivery this summer so kind of new. 
Anyways, I got mine a few days ago and thought I might as well share a few photos here. It's 46.9mm x 17mm but only 51mm lug2lug so it sits great on the wrist. 
The strap is a supersoft silicone strap which is rubbish and will stay in my drawer but the bracelet is great. 
This model should be considered a GS Tuna and since it's blue, I've dubbed it The Blue Whale. Happy with it so far.


----------



## Dunelm

timetellinnoob said:


> I thought it was a type of whaleshark or whale or shark, but i guess it's either an african word about singing (very light googling), or something Seiko randomly make to 'evoke' a type of whaleshark or something?


It's from the Japanese name for the Whale shark which is zimbēzame (甚兵衛鮫) in full. For some reason, animal names (apart from common types) are often written in katakana, which would be ジンベエザメ.
Do search on just 甚兵衛 (zimbē) and you'll get results from the original meaning of the word which is informal summer clothes for men. According to the Japanese Wikipedia page, the Whale shark's pattern resembled that used for such garments so it was adopted for its name.


----------



## Biggles3

That SBGH257 is stunning!!!

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## khd

Deleted duplicate post (although I was tempted to leave it so we could all enjoy those GS pics one more time :-d)


----------



## khd

yonsson said:


> The SBGH257 was released during Baselworld 2017 and started delivery this summer so kind of new.
> Anyways, I got mine a few days ago and thought I might as well share a few photos here. It's 46.9mm x 17mm but only 51mm lug2lug so it sits great on the wrist.
> The strap is a supersoft silicone strap which is rubbish and will stay in my drawer but the bracelet is great.
> This model should be considered a GS Tuna and since it's blue, I've dubbed it The Blue Whale. Happy with it so far.


Wow Yonsson that watch is beautiful :-!


----------



## Cobia

yonsson said:


> The SBGH257 was released during Baselworld 2017 and started delivery this summer so kind of new.
> Anyways, I got mine a few days ago and thought I might as well share a few photos here. It's 46.9mm x 17mm but only 51mm lug2lug so it sits great on the wrist.
> The strap is a supersoft silicone strap which is rubbish and will stay in my drawer but the bracelet is great.
> This model should be considered a GS Tuna and since it's blue, I've dubbed it The Blue Whale. Happy with it so far.


Stunning! congrats, love the 4 crown to and how it sinks into the body, lovely watch.


----------



## Domo

Wow that's very impressive yonsson! Looks like they made a unique bracelet for this model, which I've only just noticed in your pics. The outer links appear to have a more angular bevel than the regular GS 5 link bracelet.


----------



## jdmfetish

put large watches on the shelf

then they go an do this , i will be helpless against its grasp

HANDS-ON: Blacked-out beauty - the Seiko Prospex SRPC49K - Time and Tide Watches

GOT TO HAVE IT NOW


----------



## messyGarage

The amount of edges and vertexes on that GS Diver case is... outrageous  and puts to shame other well known case manufacturers
They put a lot of effort in this masterpiece. And I'd say that has some design cues also from the Sumo (sunken bezel, "fat" case) and from the venerable Master 6159-7000 (sunken crown and his knurling).

I'd like to see the sealing system of the crown, if it's "male" like on the higher depth tunas 6159 and others.

Congrats, wear in good health


----------



## ffnc1020

jdmfetish said:


> put large watches on the shelf
> 
> then they go an do this , i will be helpless against its grasp
> 
> HANDS-ON: Blacked-out beauty - the Seiko Prospex SRPC49K - Time and Tide Watches
> 
> GOT TO HAVE IT NOW


Wow, that looks so ridiculously delicious. Never thought I would buy a 6309 turtle but this might be the one. I have no resistance against anything orange.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact

jdmfetish said:


> put large watches on the shelf
> 
> then they go an do this , i will be helpless against its grasp
> 
> HANDS-ON: Blacked-out beauty â€" the Seiko Prospex SRPC49K - Time and Tide Watches
> 
> GOT TO HAVE IT NOW


Oh hey.... what are you!
Lovely!


----------



## yonsson

@Domo
Correct, and it’s also a lot thicker than the SBGA029/031 bracelet.


----------



## yonsson

So nice you have to say it twice it seems.


----------



## JoeOBrien

jdmfetish said:


> p HANDS-ON: Blacked-out beauty â€" the Seiko Prospex SRPC49K - Time and Tide Watches GOT TO HAVE IT NOW


 I christen thee.... Black Lagoon™


----------



## timetellinnoob

shelfcompact said:


> Oh hey.... what are you!
> Lovely!


THIS iS VERY INTERESTING


----------



## jdmfetish

JoeOBrien said:


> I christen thee.... Black Lagoon™


Time & Tide Folks are hoping their name of ( The Night Diver ) sticks, only time will tell.

I like Black Sea personally !!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeOBrien

jdmfetish said:


> Time & Tide Folks are hoping their name of ( The Night Diver ) sticks, only time will tell.


 That's awful, I know there's a PADI course called Night Diver, but it sounds like some sort of bargain-bin superhero. Black Lagoon is an actual thing (creature from the...), and it's a play on the Blue Lagoon version of the turtle. Seiko really needs to open a poll every time they release a new model


----------



## Gonkl

Watchy McWatchyface


----------



## shelfcompact

It's the Black Turtle.
Done.

EDIT: Nope, Ninja Turtle as has been suggested.
Now, done.


----------



## appleb

That SPRC49 is pure awesome. Release is in early 2018.

Can anyone recommend a dealer to preorder this? I assume I'd need to go through an Australian AD considering it's an Australian limited edition, but I've never ordered from Australia before.


----------



## edotkim

FWIW, my votes are...

*Seiko Prospex SRPC49K = Ninja Turtle* because how can you not call it that (and I know that the image we have of ninja in all black is likely an invention of Japanese Kabuki Theatre, but I've never been one to let the truth get in the way of a good story ;-))

*Seiko Prospex SNE493P = Dark Star* because it's black and runs on a solar movement.

And, if Dark Star sticks for the SNE493P, Dark Star Chrono could be the moniker for the SSC673P.

These watches are too beautiful to go by their terribly prosaic Seiko model designations, so let's rally behind some good names!


----------



## JoeOBrien

Ok, Ninja Turtle is probably what it'll end up being.


----------



## appleb

I see a facebook page refering to these models as the Seiko "Sea Navigators" collection. If that's the official Seiko name, then I assume that's the name that will stick.

SSC673P









SNE493P









SRPC49K


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

^^* normally hate pvd but WOWOWOWOWOW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020

I know it’s probably a long shot but what about... Michelangelo? A ninja turtle with an accent of orange?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfunnell

I prefer "Black Lagoon", but if we're throwing names about, how's "Nocturtle" work?

...Mike


----------



## Cobia

JoeOBrien said:


> That's awful, I know there's a PADI course called Night Diver, but it sounds like some sort of bargain-bin superhero. Black Lagoon is an actual thing (creature from the...), and it's a play on the Blue Lagoon version of the turtle. Seiko really needs to open a poll every time they release a new model


The night divers refers to night diving, diving at nights a very popular activity and its certainly very real and actually has something to do with what the watch is intended for.


----------



## Galaga

Dark side of the Sea?


----------



## walrusmonger

Wait... is that black turtle really going to be an Aussie LE? It blows away any of the other limited turtles so far, I think I like it even more than the Zimbe.


----------



## Cobia

walrusmonger said:


> Wait... is that black turtle really going to be an Aussie LE? It blows away any of the other limited turtles so far, I think I like it even more than the Zimbe.


Hehehehe and wont be sharing with the rest of the world either lads, apparently Seiko has made a rule that they are not allowed to be shipped out of Australia, they are a reward for Aussie Seiko fans only, 1 unit per customer im hearing, have a boxing Kangaroo on the case back..

If i catch any non Australians wearing these there will be trouble Walrus.


----------



## Everdying

so seiko philipines have recently announced a few limited edition models...most likely their market only...
now its australia? unfortunately the black turtle kinda off-putting with the white lume on the hands, in contrast with the fauxtina on the dial.


----------



## Davevb

yankeexpress said:


> 59yukon01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To each their own but the design team thru this together from the Samurai parts bin. Bezel from a SRPB55 on an otherwise stock SRPB51. Same bracelet looks like. Printed LE on the dial, and slapped a cyclops on it. Knowing full well it means substantial more profit for basically the exact same stock watches. How this is worth paying more than twice the price is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree! That is one Very expensive sapphire crystal, the only functional difference from:
Click to expand...

It's true that it is a parts bin special but I just picked one up in Thailand for only a little more than than the srpb55 price in the USA ($525). For that I get rubber strap ($60 or so), a crystal with cyclops and a numbered watch of which only 1500 were made. Plus for me, I prefer the brushed stainless case with the srpb55's dial and bezel.

The fact some dealers are asking nearly twice as much as the srpb55 just shows how much people love a limited edition. If no one bought them they'd stop making them. I bought mine off a WUS member who has one more for sale....


----------



## teaman2004

Pepsi SUMO looks awesome.


----------



## Dunkeljoanito

teaman2004 said:


> Pepsi SUMO looks awesome.
> 
> View attachment 12698007


I hope they put a sapphire glass on this one!

Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## khd

Wow I'm surprised at how nice the Turtle case looks in PVD, but I don't really like sand/vintage coloured lume especially on all black watches (I reckon white suits better as it really pops, like on the ninja and darth tunas). 

Oh well, I am skint after buying my Tuna so it's probably for the best... now I just have to try to stop imagining the ninja turtle modded with the dial from an SRP777


----------



## khd

One more thing my friends... if this really is an Australian only LE let me be the first to welcome you to the sadistic world of Seiko pricing down under, a freakish twilight zone where even a Seiko 5 packing a 7s36 is expected to retail for AU$425 (yep that's over US$300, roughly 3x online) and the regular Turtles go for AU$700 (about double the online price)!!!

http://www.seiko.com.au/watch/snzg13k

I think Seiko is gonna be laughing all the way to the bank with this LE... no wait, make that *evil laughing* MWAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## appleb

Video of the SRPC49 here. Australian retail for $750 AUD.


----------



## countingseconds

appleb said:


> Video of the SRPC49 here. Australian retail for $750 AUD.


This is gorgeous. I love it.


----------



## shelfcompact

appleb said:


> Video of the SRPC49 here. Australian retail for $750 AUD.


That misaligned chapter ring. Lol

Wish the date wheel was black.


----------



## itsajobar

Seiko is giving us what we want all at once. They need to slow down and span out these releases...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds

^^^ Agreed. My bank account is not loving these new Seiko releases as much as I do, ha


----------



## Cosmodromedary

NINJA TURTLES!!!!


----------



## valuewatchguy

Cosmodromedary said:


> NINJA TURTLES!!!!


I thought that was the name of those mini Turtles they announced a couple of days ago

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger

Lol it’s just weird, there are so many Japanese and Thai exporters it’s going to be tough to get this turtle. I helped someone get the orange samurai and didn’t ask for any compensation for my time, but unfortunatly that person is in Sweden and can’t return the favor.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

valuewatchguy said:


> I thought that was the name of those mini Turtles they announced a couple of days ago


Only to those insisting on it. I don't know what is so ninja about the smaller Turtles. Mini and Baby Turtle seem to be used evenly across the forums, social media and YouTube community.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Only to those insisting on it. I don't know what is so ninja about the smaller Turtles. Mini and Baby Turtle seem to be used evenly across the forums, social media and YouTube community.


I'm cool with whatever the masses decide....i just want one on my wrist!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

All these keyboard fights over watch nicknames are quite entertaining to read..

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

How about _Geoclemys hamiltonii_


----------



## shelfcompact

JoeOBrien said:


> How about _Geoclemys hamiltonii_


The colors are all there! Black, orange, and white.


----------



## humphrj

shelfcompact said:


> That misaligned chapter ring. Lol
> 
> Wish the date wheel was black.


ooh yes. Send one to me, I've got some black day and date wheels.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## erekose

I have the SBDY005 on order now. It's made in Japan and limited to 300 pieces. Getting the Pepsi Sumo next - available next week.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sam h

Any info on that SRQ025? It's listed on the site as new but I only find references to this thread. It's a reproduction of the limited edition one from 2016 except without the enamel (sad that it's not enameled but I like the style regardless). I'm hoping it looks more antique white than it does in this photo. A lot of the other non-enamel brown-strap prestige ones seems to have an off-white herringbone face, I'm hoping this one, even if it's not enamel, will still have sort of a warmer white because this photo maybe looks a bit too cool white to compared to the limited edition enamel. I'm hoping to get either this or the SPB041 before next summer, this new one will win out if the face has the warmer tone once more pics come out. How long usually until something listed as new hits the blog and review circuit?









*Update 12/6*
Seiko got back to me and the watch will retail Jan 1 2018 with MSRP of $1900.


----------



## jerouy

^ #4758

This could be the 1st ever JDM turtle reissued. No wonder it has a completely different reference "SBDY" instead of SRPXXX that we all know.

Likely there will be more SBDY coming. Fingers crossed.


----------



## shelfcompact

$625 shipped for the JDM black turtle.... ehhhh.


----------



## shelfcompact

Screw it, I ordered it. 

Selling the 775 and Padi.


----------



## shelfcompact

Sorry for the "triple post"!

So the Black Turtle LE SRPC49K (Australia only?) is the SBDY005 in Japan and limited to 300 pieces.
MSRP is 64,800 JPY and you can find it online already at the usual spots (Rakuten, Amazon JP)

These will not last.










The SNE493P known as the SBDJ035 with MSRP of 48,600 JPY and also limited to 300 pieces.










I'm not sure about the third model, SSC673P.


----------



## khd

Interesting... if the new ninja turtles are on Rakuten and elsewhere, they aren't an Australian LE as first reported :think:


----------



## gullwinggt

Was anyone able to see the Pepsi Sumo's picture? it doesn't seem to work now.


----------



## Memento Vivere

I've never ordered through a Japanese auction site or Amazon JP before, how exactly would I go about doing so if I wanted to pick up the SBDY005? Google Translate seems to break the webpage for some reason for me. 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## shelfcompact

Memento Vivere said:


> I've never ordered through a Japanese auction site or Amazon JP before, how exactly would I go about doing so if I wanted to pick up the SBDY005? Google Translate seems to break the webpage for some reason for me.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


Amazon JP is pretty easy, you just need to create an account first since it sounds like you haven't used them before. 
It's separate from your home country's Amazon account.

After that, the site is mostly in English as far as adding payment cards and addresses. Even the checkout process is in English. Fairly straightforward and similar to standard Amazon.


----------



## Everdying

gullwinggt said:


> Was anyone able to see the Pepsi Sumo's picture? it doesn't seem to work now.


still there...


----------



## khd

gullwinggt said:


> Was anyone able to see the Pepsi Sumo's picture? it doesn't seem to work now.


I can see it but WUS is going a bit haywire... I wasn't able to edit, attach images or quote a few times over the last couple of days, there's quite a bit of chatter in the support threads about it and apparently they're working on it


----------



## Galaga

I've tried and can't get this piece anywhere. Anyone know a place? Tried Seiya and Chino


----------



## appleb

I'm trying to order the SBDY005 on global rakuten, but whenever I add it to my cart it says "This product cannot be shipped to Canada from the store.Please contact the store for further information.". I tried different vendors but all say the same.

I also made an amazon.jp account and after I put in my address details, it also says the item cannot be shipped!

Does anyone know how I can get around this?


----------



## koon

appleb said:


> I'm trying to order the SBDY005 on global rakuten, but whenever I add it to my cart it says "This product cannot be shipped to Canada from the store.Please contact the store for further information.". I tried different vendors but all say the same.
> 
> I also made an amazon.jp account and after I put in my address details, it also says the item cannot be shipped!
> 
> Does anyone know how I can get around this?


They only shipped to local addresses I believe.

Sorry I just ordered the last piece of SBDY005 available on Amazon Japan.


----------



## shelfcompact

Yeah, it looks like the two remaining sellers on Amazon JPN don't ship internationally. Other sellers have sold out.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> I've tried and can't get this piece anywhere. Anyone know a place? Tried Seiya and Chino
> 
> View attachment 12700307


Cant see your pic bro, forums playing up, the management is aware are onto it, i cant post any images at all.

You might get a few answers with a blog asking for the best places to get JDM in japan and if anybody knows haw to aquire it, im not really sure myself, its a good question, no luck with seiya?


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> I've tried and can't get this piece anywhere. Anyone know a place? Tried Seiya and Chino
> 
> View attachment 12700307


Cant see your pic bro, forums playing up, the management is aware are onto it, i cant post any images at all.

You might get a few answers with a blog asking for the best places to get JDM sent from japan and if anybody knows haw to get it it, im not really sure myself, its a good question, no luck with seiya?


----------



## josayeee

I just noticed the PADI 62mas reissue on Seiko's website...SPB071J1

https://www.seiko-prospex.com/sea/spb071j1

Seiko with these Ninja like announcements!


----------



## brainbug

...I can't find detailed informations about the new "Pepsi-Sumo" (SBDC057). Is this watch also an Limited Edition and only available in Japan? Thanks a lot in advance for any advice... ;-)


----------



## ahonobaka

^PADImas leaked a few months back, but still makes me chuckle to actually see it. I don't typically mind a PADI due to variety, but this almost seems intentionally comical at the rate they come out, and just seems wrong on the 051/053 form factor somehow?


----------



## imdamian

brainbug said:


> ...I can't find detailed informations about the new "Pepsi-Sumo" (SBDC057). Is this watch also an Limited Edition and only available in Japan? Thanks a lot in advance for any advice... ;-)


SBDC057 should be a JDM non limited sumo. available from 8 dec.


----------



## Cobia

shelfcompact said:


> Sorry for the "triple post"!
> 
> So the Black Turtle LE SRPC49K (Australia only?) is the SBDY005 in Japan and limited to 300 pieces.
> MSRP is 64,800 JPY and you can find it online already at the usual spots (Rakuten, Amazon JP)
> 
> These will not last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SNE493P known as the SBDJ035 with MSRP of 48,600 JPY and also limited to 300 pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about the third model, SSC673P.


Shelf compact, your surely not suggesting non Australians should flout the rules and attempt to take one on the precious 300 away from us native Australians are you?

Im sorry but if you dont look and dress like this below, you are prohibited from purchasing these models.


----------



## babola

brainbug said:


> ...I can't find detailed informations about the new "Pepsi-Sumo" (SBDC057). Is this watch also an Limited Edition and only available in Japan? Thanks a lot in advance for any advice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12700545&stc=1&d=1512200735"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Seiko, would it hurt to extend the red on the bezel to the 20min mark?

At least you fixed that goofy cartoonish bezel number font. Congrats and thanks for that.


----------



## babola

Cobia said:


> Shelf compact, your surely not suggesting non Australians should flout the rules and attempt to take one on the precious 300 away from us native Australians are you?
> 
> Im sorry but if you dont look and dress like this below, you are prohibited from purchasing these models.
> 
> View attachment 12700571


LOL!

You should post one in Speedos, just to remind the rest of the World which country did they originally come from ;-)

Maybe one with Fosters or Victoria Bitter too.


----------



## 74notserpp

Cobia said:


> Shelf compact, your surely not suggesting non Australians should flout the rules and attempt to take one on the precious 300 away from us native Australians are you?
> 
> Im sorry but if you dont look and dress like this below, you are prohibited from purchasing these models.
> 
> View attachment 12700571


Don't we all look like this... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

josayeee said:


> I just noticed the PADI 62mas reissue on Seiko's website...SPB071J1
> 
> https://www.seiko-prospex.com/sea/spb071j1
> 
> Seiko with these Ninja like announcements!


I actually don't mind it. Is the dial black and blue? Or is the photo misleading?


----------



## yonsson

walrusmonger said:


> Lol it's just weird, there are so many Japanese and Thai exporters it's going to be tough to get this turtle. I helped someone get the orange samurai and didn't ask for any compensation for my time, but unfortunatly that person is in Sweden and can't return the favor.


And he has rubbed it in every time I've talked to him. 
But very nice of you!


----------



## yonsson

shelfcompact said:


> $625 shipped for the JDM black turtle.... ehhhh.


Still undecided here. It's cool but I have no use for it. Think I'll save the cash for the Basel releases.


----------



## walrusmonger

yonsson said:


> And he has rubbed it in every time I've talked to him.
> But very nice of you!


I'm happy to send one to you too, shipping was $36 for first class or $47 for priority, the 10% discount isn't active on amazon any more. You both provide so much eye candy I am happy to help you get a US exclusive (which almost never happens).


----------



## walrusmonger

I broke down and ordered a black turtle from a Japanese amazon seller last night. I don’t trust it 100% since they only had 86% feedback, but it was worth a shot.


----------



## gullwinggt

Thank you folks for posting the pic of pepsi sumo. Just cancelled the best offer for blumo will wait for this.


----------



## yonsson

walrusmonger said:


> I'm happy to send one to you too, shipping was $36 for first class or $47 for priority, the 10% discount isn't active on amazon any more. You both provide so much eye candy I am happy to help you get a US exclusive (which almost never happens).


Thanks a lot, that's very nice of you!

i do however have a SEIKO Prospex Fieldmaster Sportsman aka "Solar Arnie" inbound (SBDJ027) and I just ordered the Black Lagoon so I'm trying to sit tight until I've flipped the Fieldmaster, kind of an impulse buy when I was bored waiting for the GS Blue Whale. 

See how many ridic nicknames I got in there.


----------



## shelfcompact

Cobia said:


> Shelf compact, your surely not suggesting non Australians should flout the rules and attempt to take one on the precious 300 away from us native Australians are you?
> 
> Im sorry but if you dont look and dress like this below, you are prohibited from purchasing these models.
> 
> View attachment 12700571


Haha, of course not. I'm saying we should take some away from the Japanese.


----------



## iroh

New diver from Seiko:

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/products/sbee002

Might be good for left handed people.


----------



## Duncan_McCloud

iroh said:


> New diver from Seiko:
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/products/sbee002
> 
> Might be good for left handed people.


They are out for some time.
In order: SBEE002,SBEE001,SBEE00F (LE Exclusive SHIPS),SBEE00C (LE Barneys New York),SBEE00E (LE ..)


----------



## jasd

can I ask where you ordered the black lagoon from? will go nicely with my zimbe and green turtle.


----------



## darwin11

this is awesome


----------



## AK2112

appleb said:


> I see a facebook page refering to these models as the Seiko "Sea Navigators" collection. If that's the official Seiko name, then I assume that's the name that will stick.
> 
> SNE493P


oh my

Im not a diver fan and I kinda want this


----------



## targetpro

Always seems to be the case. Poor network architecture I'm sure.



khd said:


> I can see it but WUS is going a bit haywire... I wasn't able to edit, attach images or quote a few times over the last couple of days, there's quite a bit of chatter in the support threads about it and apparently they're working on it


----------



## yankeexpress

The new Armida A-12 homage to the Seiko 62mas vintage diver has the NH35 Seiko movement in the less expensive version and ETA-2824 in the other version.


----------



## babola

yonsson said:


> Still undecided here. It's cool but I have no use for it. Think I'll save the cash for the Basel releases.


Same sentiment here.


----------



## mefuzzy

Everdying said:


> i'm still trying to figure out what 'zimbe' is...
> and if 'zimbe' to thais is what 'padi' is to the rest of the world?


Apparently,the word "Zimbe" comes from the Japanese term _"jinbei-zame" (ジンベイザメ) which means "whale shark".



_


----------



## Mathy

I'm definitely in the No camp on the baby/turd/mini turtle. Crown placement horrid, Cyclops horrid, markers less attractive than regular printed turtle. And at 42.3mm I'm not sure how much smaller it will wear than the turtle which with short lug to lug is deceptively wearable on smaller wrists. 

Fail for me, just too many odd combinations. But it's not a bad looking watch just not my cup o' tea, sure plenty will jump on it anyhoo and Seiko clearly doing something right with the amount of new releases coming through.

Like the idea of that lovely back lagoon/ninja turtle however my budget doesn't stretch for that much dollar on a turtle. I also agree with previous comment standard white line I think would have been much stronger than fauxtina.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmodromedary

The Ninja Turtle would have been better with standard dial/hands and black day/date wheels.
I.e. Goth Turtle


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Cosmodromedary said:


> The Ninja Turtle would have been better with standard dial/hands and black day/date wheels.
> I.e. Goth Turtle


Seem like this nickname race is still on going
Wonder who is winning??
Hehehe..

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

QUOTE=babola;44684627]


brainbug said:


> ...I can't find detailed informations about the new "Pepsi-Sumo" (SBDC057). Is this watch also an Limited Edition and only available in Japan? Thanks a lot in advance for any advice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12700545&stc=1&d=1512200735"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Seiko, would it hurt to extend the red on the bezel to the 20min mark?

At least you fixed that goofy cartoonish bezel number font. Congrats and thanks for that.[/QUOTE]


fluence4 said:


> It's the same font...


It's the same font...


----------



## wwarren

teaman2004 said:


> Pepsi SUMO looks awesome.
> 
> View attachment 12698007


The PepSumo!!!!


----------



## babola

fluence4 said:


> babola said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko, would it hurt to extend the red on the bezel to the 20min mark?
> 
> At least you fixed that goofy cartoonish bezel number font. Congrats and thanks for that.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same font...
Click to expand...

No it isn't.


----------



## ahonobaka

^Perhaps someone turned off the "Bold" button on the bezel printer...


----------



## fluence4

It's the same font...[/QUOTE]

No it isn't.
Yes, it's a little bit different. My bad.


----------



## fluence4

Guys, is the new grey turtle a limited edition?


----------



## babola

fluence4 said:


> It's the same font...


No it isn't.
Yes, it's a little bit different. My bad.[/QUOTE]

It's not by much, but IMO it's an improvement on the previous bolder bezel print, nevertheless.


----------



## babola

fluence4 said:


> Guys, is the new grey turtle a limited edition?


My (educated) guess is these two will be slow trickle-released like the Coke and Batman turtles. 
They're there but they're not abundant and still command higher prices over their more common counterparts.


----------



## Buchmann69

shelfcompact said:


> Amazon JP is pretty easy, you just need to create an account first since it sounds like you haven't used them before.
> It's separate from your home country's Amazon account.
> 
> After that, the site is mostly in English as far as adding payment cards and addresses. Even the checkout process is in English. Fairly straightforward and similar to standard Amazon.


Thanks for the tip!

I went on Amazon Japan last night for the first time ever and ordered the SBDY005. At first they would not ship to US, but I retried ordering a couple of times and VOILA, my order eventually went through!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## jasd

The SBDY005 may not be as limited as everyone thinks, I went to my local Seiko AD in London and was told they had received many phone calls regarding the black turtle and they would also be getting some. Could be a scenario where 300 for Japan and 1700 rest of the world something similar to the SLA017 situation


----------



## walrusmonger

jasd said:


> The SBDY005 may not be as limited as everyone thinks, I went to my local Seiko AD in London and was told they had received many phone calls regarding the black turtle and they would also be getting some. Could be a scenario where 300 for Japan and 1700 rest of the world something similar to the SLA017 situation


The USA is 100% not getting them according to my Seiko contact.


----------



## Everdying

so we have a ninja turtle... and a mutant turtle... yes I'm calling the mini turtle a mutant... cos it deserves to be called so


----------



## JMD1112

AK2112 said:


> oh my
> 
> Im not a diver fan and I kinda want this


Why dont they ever put a day window on these?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

jasd said:


> The SBDY005 may not be as limited as everyone thinks, I went to my local Seiko AD in London and was told they had received many phone calls regarding the black turtle and they would also be getting some. Could be a scenario where 300 for Japan and 1700 rest of the world something similar to the SLA017 situation


I know stores in EU who will be getting them. So 300 for Japan (with a different reference number) and the rest for the international market sounds logical.


----------



## appleb

The SBDY005 situation could be similar to the new cocktail time watches SARY085 / SARY089 which are limited edition Japanese market models, but their identical international versions SRPC01 / SRPC03 are not limited at all.

Which would explain why we have two model numbers, SBDY005 / SRPC49K


----------



## imdamian

appleb said:


> The SBDY005 situation could be similar to the new cocktail time watches SARY085 / SARY089 which are limited edition Japanese market models, but their identical international versions SRPC01 / SRPC03 are not limited at all.
> 
> Which would explain why we have two model numbers, SBDY005 / SRPC49K


SRPC01/SRPC03 are limited editions too. ard 3000+ if i am remember correctly. whats up with seiko recently? they are really confusing me with all the same watch with diff model numbers.


----------



## imdamian

a friend sent these pic to me. sorry i have no other information on them... they do look kinda huge...

SRPC13








SRPC15








SRPC16


----------



## valuewatchguy

imdamian said:


> a friend sent these pic to me. sorry i have no other information on them... they do look kinda huge...
> 
> SRPC13
> View attachment 12709241
> 
> 
> SRPC15
> View attachment 12709245
> 
> 
> SRPC16
> View attachment 12709255


That blue is attractive

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dramanet

I like the look of the SRPC 15


----------



## wedgehammer

Blue? looks more like Green to me


----------



## yonsson

imdamian said:


> SRPC01/SRPC03 are limited editions too. ard 3000+ if i am remember correctly. whats up with seiko recently? they are really confusing me with all the same watch with diff model numbers.


Irritating and confusing, it started with the SLA017/SBDX019.


----------



## 74notserpp

I got this response from Seiko Australia regarding the SRPC49k, Black Turtle.
“The model you have enquired about will be available in January 2018. The RRP is $750.00.

It is a special edition, which means it is only in production for the last quarter 2017-first quarter 2018. They are not individually numbered.”



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

wedgehammer said:


> Blue? looks more like Green to me


Blueish green to me so...teal?


----------



## wedgehammer

househalfman said:


> Blueish green to me so...teal?


 agreed


----------



## brandon\

wedgehammer said:


> agreed


----------



## Dunkeljoanito

appleb said:


> Video of the SRPC49 here. Australian retail for $750 AUD.


Hopefully it will have a sapphire crystal instead of the lame hardlex

Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## heatscore

Better yet, I hope its plexi. 

One can hope.


----------



## shelfcompact

Dunkeljoanito said:


> Hopefully it will have a sapphire crystal instead of the lame hardlex
> 
> Hickory, dickory, dock.
> The mouse ran up the clock.


Spec sheets already state Hardlex.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Y’all still holding out for the odd chance of sapphire with Seiko?! You fools!


----------



## Cobia

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Y'all still holding out for the odd chance of sapphire with Seiko?! You fools!


----------



## Tanker G1

Ninja turtle looks ok. I'd prefer regular lume non-orange markers and reverse out the day date. Cool nonetheless, but not cool enough to pay what it's going to take to get one.


----------



## yankeexpress

Cobia said:


> View attachment 12710959


Yup, SARB033 as well, it is the least expensive Seiko with sapphire.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Cobia said:


> View attachment 12710959


And what year was that?


----------



## JoeOBrien

yankeexpress said:


> Yup, SARB033 as well, it is the least expensive Seiko with sapphire.


Nah, they make basic dress watches with sapphire for less than $200.


----------



## yankeexpress

JoeOBrien said:


> Nah, they make basic dress watches with sapphire for less than $200.


Please educate me, I am not aware of any.


----------



## yankeexpress

Mr. James Duffy said:


> And what year was that?


This SUN043 was 2013, I believe


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

yankeexpress said:


> This SUN043 was 2013, I believe


And _that_ was my point. We got a few models four years ago with sapphire crystals and a handful of JDM Presage (pre-worldwide Presage) with sapphire sprinkled around the last few years but an overwhelming majority have Hardlex crystals. The use of sapphire crystals have become so rare in Seikos that I think it has become futile to even ask or make it a deal-breaker.


----------



## khd

yankeexpress said:


> Please educate me, I am not aware of any.


There's quite a few in the "conceptual" series, they often say "sapphire" on the dial at that price point and are the sort of models that don't get discussed much around here but fill the Seiko stand at the big chain jewellery stores and department stores. SGEH49 is an example:


----------



## yonsson

yankeexpress said:


> This SUN043 was 2013, I believe


These were released 2015 when SEIKO released the new lumibrite. 
There are loads of SEIKOs with sapphire crystal. 1000m Tunas, SLA017, SBDC051 and so on.


----------



## khd

imdamian said:


> SRPC15
> View attachment 12709245


I reckon the black SRPC15 would look really cool on a Di-Modell Rallye strap... I have a 20mm one wasting away in my watch box with nothing to put it on, wonder if this one has 20mm lugs?


----------



## Cobia

Mr. James Duffy said:


> And what year was that?


As you can see it has the x on the dial, its about 3 years old now out of memory, very nice watch, one of my fav watches but ive already scratched the sapphire, no idea how i did it.
This was not particularly expensive watch, think i paid about $500au when it was fairly new.


----------



## yonsson

Cobia said:


> As you can see it has the x on the dial, its about 3 years old now out of memory, very nice watch, one of my fav watches but ive already scratched the sapphire, no idea how i did it.
> This was not particularly expensive watch, think i paid about $500au when it was fairly new.


2015. But why are we even discussing hardlex vs sapphire? Hardlex is a way to keep the costs down, just like the 4R movement. The Turtle is a mid end SEIKO model with mid end specs. Always have been and will continue to be.


----------



## Cobia

yonsson said:


> 2015. But why are we even discussing hardlex vs sapphire? Hardlex is a way to keep the costs down, just like the 4R movement. The Turtle is a mid end SEIKO model with mid end specs. Always have been and will continue to be.


Im more than happy to have hardlex in all my seikos.


----------



## valuewatchguy

This one is under $200 and sapphire









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk

valuewatchguy said:


> This one is under $200 and sapphire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Very nice!
Where from? Thanks


----------



## valuewatchguy

Toshk said:


> Very nice!
> Where from? Thanks


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302478511595

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Toshk said:


> Very nice!
> Where from? Thanks


Another in titanium

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222707119121









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

One last

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/362150313183









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Get on the hype train before it's too late.


----------



## Toshk

valuewatchguy said:


> Another in titanium
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222707119121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Oh I know this one. 
Thanks


----------



## Tanker G1

Not dress watches but the Presage SRPB63, SRPB65, and SRPB67 all have sapphire and can be had for ~ $200









$197 at CW


----------



## ffnc1020

yonsson said:


> Get on the hype train before it's too late.


Should've used Michelangelo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uptempo

Toshk said:


> Oh I know this one.
> Thanks


The fit of those end links looks like typical Seiko QC.


----------



## jasd

yonsson said:


> Get on the hype train before it's too late.


Hi Yonsson where did you order yours from?


----------



## jasd

yonsson said:


> Get on the hype train before it's too late.


Hi Yonsson where did you order yours from?


----------



## countingseconds

uptempo said:


> The fit of those end links looks like typical Seiko QC.


Yeap, pretty much garbage.


----------



## yonsson

jasd said:


> Hi Yonsson where did you order yours from?


Local SEIKO AD.


----------



## yonsson

http://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2017/RLS1712_01/index.html


----------



## kdharani

Beautiful! And here I just bought the sary087 thinking I found the one and now I am having a love affair with this new limited edition!


----------



## v1triol

https://timeandtidewatches.com/brea...our-new-shop-launching-midnight-aest-tonight/


----------



## Chronopolis

I don't know, that strap looks... "Woosterish."

"Wut?"

Here he is: Nick Wooster. Sometimes he pulls it off, sometimes looks like poo.











v1triol said:


> https://timeandtidewatches.com/brea...our-new-shop-launching-midnight-aest-tonight/


----------



## v1triol

Chronopolis said:


> I don't know, that strap looks... "Woosterish." "Wut?" Here he is: Nick Wooster. Sometimes he pulls it off, sometimes looks like poo.


 Lol, I tend to like this blue dial and light brown combo, but don't know much about Nick, beside he looks like a more advanced form of D.Beckham


----------



## yankeexpress

v1triol said:


> Lol, I tend to like this blue dial and light brown combo, but don't know much about Nick, beside he looks like a more advanced form of D.Beckham


Not sayin' much.....NFL players are a more advanced form of DB.


----------



## timetellinnoob

handegg and soccer are both kiddies games anyway =)


----------



## Domo

Here's some live pics of the Asia L.E. GS GMT Hi-beat


----------



## slow_mo

1 more life photo... taken by mobile phone...










and no... it didn't go home with me.


----------



## khd

Toshk said:


> Very nice!
> Where from? Thanks


I wouldn't get too excited before seeing one in real life if I were you... normally the models with a bracelet at this price point feel pretty flimsy in the hand if you're used to the divers (even the cheaper 7s26 models like the SKX007 and the Monster - well the gen 1 monster was affordable back in the day, not so much anymore :roll, SARBs or Presage etc.


----------



## Toshk

khd said:


> I wouldn't get too excited if I were you... normally the models with a bracelet at this price point feel pretty flimsy in the hand even if you're used to the divers (even the cheaper 7s26 models like the Monster and SKX007), SARBs or Presage etc.


Correct


----------



## Foxman2k

yonsson said:


> The SBGH257 was released during Baselworld 2017 and started delivery this summer so kind of new.
> Anyways, I got mine a few days ago and thought I might as well share a few photos here. It's 46.9mm x 17mm but only 51mm lug2lug so it sits great on the wrist.
> The strap is a supersoft silicone strap which is rubbish and will stay in my drawer but the bracelet is great.
> This model should be considered a GS Tuna and since it's blue, I've dubbed it The Blue Whale. Happy with it so far.


Can you send a pic of the clasp? I've always liked GS diver except for the clasp.


----------



## Domo

slow_mo said:


> 1 more life photo... taken by mobile phone...
> 
> and no... it didn't go home with me.


It should have :-!:-!


----------



## Cosmodromedary

Chronopolis said:


> I don't know, that strap looks... "Woosterish."
> 
> "Wut?"
> 
> Here he is: Nick Wooster. Sometimes he pulls it off, sometimes looks like poo.
> 
> View attachment 12713591


Touchdown!!!!!
Post of the day material right there!


----------



## V10k

Chronopolis said:


> I don't know, that strap looks... "Woosterish."
> 
> "Wut?"
> 
> Here he is: Nick Wooster. Sometimes he pulls it off, sometimes looks like poo.
> 
> View attachment 12713591


Yeah he sure pulls himself off, what a complete dork.


----------



## sblantipodi

yonsson said:


> http://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2017/RLS1712_01/index.html


very very very beatiful but a bit too expensive...
with 1150€ I would like to start seeing an 8L35


----------



## dsquared24

Credit to shadowwatchmaker on IG










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere

sblantipodi said:


> very very very beatiful but a bit too expensive...
> with 1150€ I would like to start seeing an 8L35


You're never going to see an 8l35 at this price point, as it would undervalue their base GS movement.

Aside from the oft repeated 6r15 complaint, do you have any specific reason why you feel this is "too expensive?" Are there any competing enamel dial watches from other brands at this price you think compete and/or represent a better value?

Of course there is a bit of "LE tax" present here, but I really can't see anything wrong with the price considering what you're getting.


----------



## bobski

dsquared24 said:


> Credit to shadowwatchmaker on IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, the Michelangelo is born. Any details on this one, plated in one way or another I assume?


----------



## shelfcompact

dsquared24 said:


> Credit to shadowwatchmaker on IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But.... I was done buying Turtles....


----------



## timetellinnoob

V10k said:


> Yeah he sure pulls himself off, what a complete dork.


i guess it has something to do with "wanting to be noticed"? but what good does that do when most common people would think he looks ridiculous? most people aren't sartorial fashionistas who are going to call him brave and/or stylish. but oh well, i'm not in that world, so i suppose it makes sense that i don't get it. =)


----------



## timetellinnoob

dsquared24 said:


> Credit to shadowwatchmaker on IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wait, why does the "super gold" version have white dial markings and text? should have used the same parts from the 775 bin?


----------



## 59yukon01

They should change the name from Turtles to Rabbits since they are multiplying out of control.


----------



## Cobia

dsquared24 said:


> Credit to shadowwatchmaker on IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BOOM!! I was joking about them making a golden turtle earlier on this year and theyve gone and made one.
Im not a fan of gold watches but if i was ever going to buy one this would be it.


----------



## Radar1

Mr. James Duffy said:


> And what year was that?


How about the show stopping 051/053 models?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Radar1 said:


> How about the show stopping 051/053 models?


It was a tongue-in-cheek comment about the constant outrage over Seiko choosing to not use sapphire in every watch. Every new release announcement will be met with people saying they either don't understand why Seiko does not always use sapphire or how they feel cheated. The same happens with the choice of movements. Most Seikos do not have sapphire crystals and nobody is claiming they never do. Then again, this is the Internet and we live in a post-nuance world.


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> BOOM!! I was joking about them making a golden turtle earlier on this year and theyve gone and made one.
> Im not a fan of gold watches but if i was ever going to buy one this would be it.


I agree but not on any type of steel bracelet.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> I agree but not on any type of steel bracelet.


Id seriously think of going the full p1mp and getting and all gold, bracelet and all LOL, wether id like its another story haha, but if i was ever going to give one a go, this would be it.

It wouldnt be the type of watch id wear all the time, actually i dont know where id wear it at all lol, maybe just in a blue moon but i sort of want it for the novelty factor.

I'll tell you what watch will go on to double or triple in value, that will be this new black turtle LE, only 300, lots of seiko fans love the PVD, im tipping that not long after release it will start moving right up in price.

I wont be getting it myself as im generally not a fan of these all black divers but they will be very coveted in the coming years


----------



## countingseconds

dsquared24 said:


> Credit to shadowwatchmaker on IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not familiar with Seiko's quality of gold plating. Is it any good and long lasting?


----------



## Galaga

Can't find this anywhere. Seiko SCXP105. Webpage is no
longer available and was due for release this month.

And I promised Mrs Galaga

Please help. Chino and Seiya are not carrying it.


----------



## Radar1

Mr. James Duffy said:


> It was a tongue-in-cheek comment about the constant outrage over Seiko choosing to not use sapphire in every watch. Every new release announcement will be met with people saying they either don't understand why Seiko does not always use sapphire or how they feel cheated. The same happens with the choice of movements. Most Seikos do not have sapphire crystals and nobody is claiming they never do. Then again, this is the Internet and we live in a post-nuance world.


Fair enough. I have never had an issue with Hardlex. That said, the crystals on the models mentioned are very nice. Befitting the rest of the build.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> Can't find this anywhere. Seiko SCXP105. Webpage is no
> longer available and was due for release this month.
> 
> And I promised Mrs Galaga
> 
> Please help. Chino and Seiya are not carrying it.
> 
> View attachment 12715359


Would it be worth directly contacting seiko japan and finding out what retailers will be stocking them?


----------



## Everdying

dsquared24 said:


> Credit to shadowwatchmaker on IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is there a remote chance that this might be bronze or brass? if so i may grab one.


----------



## timetellinnoob

Everdying said:


> is there a remote chance that this might be bronze or brass? if so i may grab one.


there's a bunch of symbols there indicating some of the features of the watch (i can see at least auto 200m and english/spanish), could one of them indicate case material?


----------



## ChristopherChia

timetellinnoob said:


> there's a bunch of symbols there indicating some of the features of the watch (i can see at least auto 200m and english/spanish), could one of them indicate case material?


Yes, see the"RB" = Rose Bronze , lol


----------



## Domo

Galaga said:


> Can't find this anywhere. Seiko SCXP105. Webpage is no
> longer available and was due for release this month.
> 
> And I promised Mrs Galaga
> 
> Please help. Chino and Seiya are not carrying it.
> 
> View attachment 12715359


Geez you know your good deed to the missus is doomed when Seiko gives you an error 404 on a watch you promised :-(


----------



## Everdying

as for the argument with hardlex vs sapphire...
the sapphire needed for a diver is usually thicker than for a dress piece...
so with a thinner piece being cheaper, this also allows seiko to put it on dress / non-diver pieces without much increase in cost.


----------



## smille76

countingseconds said:


> I am not familiar with Seiko's quality of gold plating. Is it any good and long lasting?


Hi,

I had a golden SKZ Stargate a few years ago. I wore it a lot and it was not a safe queen.

The golden finish was still perfect when I sold it minus a few hairlines on the side of the case. It did not go through the finish and was barely noticeable upon close inspection.

If you like this, do not hesitate. Seiko coatings are pretty durable in my experience (SBBN035, SNE245, SKA427, etc). Never had a single Seiko coated watch that did not age well.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Too late to the party. Website isn’t working properly.


----------



## yonsson

Foxman2k said:


> Can you send a pic of the clasp? I've always liked GS diver except for the clasp.


Its the regular GS divers clasp. No need for pics.


----------



## yonsson

Cobia said:


> Id seriously think of going the full p1mp and getting and all gold, bracelet and all LOL, wether id like its another story haha, but if i was ever going to give one a go, this would be it.
> 
> It wouldnt be the type of watch id wear all the time, actually i dont know where id wear it at all lol, maybe just in a blue moon but i sort of want it for the novelty factor.
> 
> I'll tell you what watch will go on to double or triple in value, that will be this new black turtle LE, only 300, lots of seiko fans love the PVD, im tipping that not long after release it will start moving right up in price.
> 
> I wont be getting it myself as im generally not a fan of these all black divers but they will be very coveted in the coming years


They won't go up in value since SEIKO killed that option by releasing an international non numbered special edition version. And which modern black SEIKOs have gone up in value? None that I can think of, certainly not the Golgo 13 Tuna.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> Can't find this anywhere. Seiko SCXP105. Webpage is no
> longer available and was due for release this month.
> 
> And I promised Mrs Galaga
> 
> Please help. Chino and Seiya are not carrying it.
> 
> View attachment 12715359


You get the pics of the womens seas dragon i sent you for Mrs Galaga? What did you think?


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> Can't find this anywhere. Seiko SCXP105. Webpage is no
> longer available and was due for release this month.
> 
> And I promised Mrs Galaga
> 
> Please help. Chino and Seiya are not carrying it.
> 
> View attachment 12715359


You get the pics of the womens seas dragon i sent you for Mrs Galaga? What did you think?


----------



## Cobia

yonsson said:


> They won't go up in value since SEIKO killed that option by releasing an international non numbered special edition version. And which modern black SEIKOs have gone up in value? None that I can think of, certainly not the Golgo 13 Tuna.


They will go up in value for sure, bookmark this post, demand will outstrip supply for sure here.

What other popular seiko divers have this same finish?


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> You get the pics of the womens seas dragon i sent you for Mrs Galaga? What did you think?


I did. She doesn't like them. She wants a watch like that Seiko that's quite plain and in white with a white leather band.

Thanks for trying mate.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> I did. She doesn't like them. She wants a watch like that Seiko that's quite plain and in white with a white leather band.
> 
> Thanks for trying mate.


Maybe these ones youre looking for has been delayed a bit, you might have to start thinking of alternatives if you want it by christmas, what about a rolex for her


----------



## Domo

Galaga said:


> I did. She doesn't like them. She wants a watch like that Seiko that's quite plain and in white with a white leather band.
> 
> Thanks for trying mate.


Got ya covered :-!

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/news/pressrelease/posts/572/20160907


----------



## khd

dsquared24 said:


> Credit to shadowwatchmaker on IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy ........ I gotta say I don't get this one at all, I guess pimpin aint my thing


----------



## appleb

dsquared24 said:


> Credit to shadowwatchmaker on IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I assume this watch is not a fully bronze casing, but just bronze coloured or bronze plated?


----------



## JoeOBrien

Just looks like straight-up GP to me.


----------



## yonsson

Cobia said:


> They will go up in value for sure, bookmark this post, demand will outstrip supply for sure here.
> 
> What other popular seiko divers have this same finish?


Same finish? What do mean? pvd/dlc? There are plenty, like the LE Golgo 13 I mentioned. I'm sure it will be popular and that it will sell out but it will never be a collectors item which will increase in value, it's still a mass produced low end diver.

Just look at the SLA017, sold out right away and still it's already a lot under retail in the used market. And we know they "only" made 2000 of those.


----------



## yonsson

appleb said:


> I assume this watch is not a fully bronze casing, but just bronze coloured or bronze plated?


Of course. SEIKO makes real watches, they would never make a brass divers watch, there is a reason why everyone stopped manufacturing brass watches ages ago.


----------



## Domo

yonsson said:


> Same finish? What do mean? pvd/dlc? There are plenty, like the LE Golgo 13 I mentioned. I'm sure it will be popular and that it will sell out but it will never be a collectors item which will increase in value, it's still a mass produced low end diver.
> 
> Just look at the SLA017, sold out right away and still it's already a lot under retail in the used market. And we know they "only" made 2000 of those.


I must come to a fellow Australian's defence here and say the Miura landmaster commands a decent premium on Yahoo japan when they rarely show up, but that is a properly nice and scarce model. Your point is right though in that any affordable Seiko won't actually appreciate in value. The Golgo would have done a lot better if it was a 1000m/Darth derivative, instead of the 300m variety...


----------



## Domo

...


----------



## appleb

yonsson said:


> Of course. SEIKO makes real watches, they would never make a brass divers watch, there is a reason why everyone stopped manufacturing brass watches ages ago.


I assume you meant to say bronze instead of brass? There are many companies jumping on the bronze diver bandwagon. Even if it's a fad, I don't see Seiko being immune to that.


----------



## yankeexpress

appleb said:


> I assume you meant to say bronze instead of brass? There are many companies jumping on the bronze diver bandwagon. Even if it's a fad, I don't see Seiko being immune to that.


Big difference between bronze and brass. Brass was what used to be called base metal that watchmakers like Timex used to use for watch cases and they would chrome plate it or otherwise cover it to hold off the inevitable corrosion that brass (and Not Bronze) accuses from human sweat as the zinc component is broken down by salt.

Have to recommend Bronze watches over brass watches:

Beware the Brass - Professional BoatBuilder Magazine

Over the years, a brass watch case worn on sweaty, salty wrists will eventually deteriorate the zinc component in brass and slowly rot the brass case as the zinc evaporates, particularly fine details like threads, lugs, bezel internals and any other thin features.

"Because many brass alloys contain a substantial amount of zinc, they are especially susceptible to "dezincification," whereby the zinc selectively corrodes and leaves a porous copper shell that retains its shape but has little strength"

Rotten brass with threads gone:










Bronze does NOT contain zinc.

Bronze Zelos Helmsman natural patina


----------



## appleb

yankeexpress said:


> Big difference between bronze and brass. Brass was what used to be called base metal that watchmakers like Timex used to use for watch cases and they would chrome plate it or otherwise cover it to hold off the inevitable corrosion that brass (and Not Bronze) accuses from human sweat as the zinc component is broken down by salt.


Yeah that's why I wanted to clarify if he meant actually meant brass or bronze in his response, because my original question was about bronze.


----------



## Everdying

can end all arguments now, as a site is now taking pre-orders for it and says its 'Stainless Steel Gold PVD'.


----------



## shelfcompact

Long Island has them for sale.
No dive box thing though, instead it comes with a zippered pouch.

About $400.


----------



## walrusmonger

It was on amazon for under 400 in stock.


----------



## appleb

shelfcompact said:


> Long Island has them for sale.
> No dive box thing though, instead it comes with a zippered pouch.
> 
> About $400.


already sold out, lol


----------



## Chronopolis

shelfcompact said:


> Long Island has them for sale.About $400.





appleb said:


> already sold out, lol


Weird.... So many people (self-claimed WISs) hate gold anything... and yet?
So who buys them I wonder.


----------



## yonsson

appleb said:


> Yeah that's why I wanted to clarify if he meant actually meant brass or bronze in his response, because my original question was about bronze.


SEIKO won't ever make either. SEIKO makes functional divers watches. Am I 100% sure? Well, I can't see the future but a model in bronze or brass would go against SEIKOs divers philosophy, at least that's what I think.


----------



## PYLTN

I'm sure this has been discussed to death but I just don't understand why some people feel a watch is in some way inferior due to having Hardlex instead of Sapphire. To my knowledge Hardlex is almost as scratch resistant as Sapphire, but doesn't shatter under impact whereas Sapphire will. So to my mind it's better than Sapphire in practical terms.


----------



## Verydark

Is the new Baby Turtle already available? I can´t find any source...


----------



## jasd

Don't get the whole thing of creating the black turtle as an LE watch limited to 300 pieces and then releasing the same watch for the rest of the world but special edition non numbered meaning there could be thousands more out there. The Padi Turtle is a special edition and production has yet to stop it seems. Even with the new presage blue enamel watch there is a non LE version only difference being the crescent on the second hand is same as the rest of the hand and no crescent moon on the back. If buy an LE watch I wanted it to be truly limited so I think I will stick to my Zimbe and Green Turtles.


----------



## yonsson

jasd said:


> If buy an LE watch I wanted it to be truly limited so I think I will stick to my Zimbe and Green Turtles.


Amen to that! I do believe the PADI Turtles are out of production now but SEIKO killed it with all the variations. One PADI version would have been enough.


----------



## Tanker G1

yonsson said:


> Amen to that! I do believe the PADI Turtles are out of production now but SEIKO killed it with all the variations. One PADI version would have been enough.


Yes, Seiko killed it...as in, they made a lot of money. Let's not forget the driving purpose of corporations here.


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

New SEIKO SAMURAI Prospex SRPC07 
It has guilloche decoration in orange, index dial is black (?) 








and some pics of new line turtle form SEIKO SINGAPORE 









SEIKO BABY TURTLE


----------



## walrusmonger

the baby turds look a lot better in pics than the renders, but not my cup of tea with those markers.


----------



## Bozzy

tungnguyenmfe said:


>


Love this "Gradient Batman" dial !!


----------



## Memento Vivere

Whether it goes up or down in value, I just ordered the SBDY005 PVD Turtle through Japan Online Store. I think it's a fantastic look that will complement my Zimbe Turtle. As of now, I have all the Turtle LE and SE's. They've been a tremendously fun line to collect, Seiko has me hooked!

I am curious about the distribution of the PVD Turtle though. Originally, people were saying it's AUS only? Then the SBDY005 came which is limited to 300 in Japan, right? So is it a limited production, just not numbered, or a special production a la the PADI where presumably they will make an unknown amount?

I must have missed where that was discussed/confirmed. Regardless, I'm excited for it.


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

I got some new pic form seiko singapore group on facebook.

















price is about 370-390usd after discount


----------



## JRMARTINS

can´t see the pics...


----------



## Galaga

*Just would like to publicly say thank you to ffnc1020 for directing me to the Japanese buyee auction where I was the successful bidder for the Seiko Nano limited for Mr Galaga. This site rules. *


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> *Just would like to publicly say thank you to ffnc1020 for directing me to the Japanese buyee auction where I was the successful bidder for the Seiko Nano limited for Mr Galaga. This site rules. *


BOOOOOM!!, Well done FFNC1020, its a miracle lol, after the japan site removed the page i thought theyd pulled it, im amazed you actually found one, i spent ages trawling through japanese sites looking for it, couldnt find a single thing.

You have to pay much over for it?

Whats a Japanese buyee auction?, an auction in japan?

Well done, good to hear shes getting the one she wanted, its a very nice little piece for a lady, very tasteful.

No doubt hers will be the first and only one in this country for christmas and maybe ever, that makes it a bit extra special too.


----------



## Tanker G1

JRMARTINS said:


> can´t see the pics...


Not just you. I can only see the first Samurai pic. The forum has been acting strange for weeks now. Difficulty loading pics and double posts seem to be happening frequently. There's chatter about it in the support threads.


----------



## Maradonio

Can someone post a link to the pics or re upload them.


----------



## ffnc1020

Galaga said:


> *Just would like to publicly say thank you to ffnc1020 for directing me to the Japanese buyee auction where I was the successful bidder for the Seiko Nano limited for Mr Galaga. This site rules. *


You are very welcome!


----------



## ffnc1020

Cobia said:


> BOOOOOM!!, Well done FFNC1020, its a miracle lol, after the japan site removed the page i thought theyd pulled it, im amazed you actually found one, i spent ages trawling through japanese sites looking for it, couldnt find a single thing.
> 
> You have to pay much over for it?
> 
> Whats a Japanese buyee auction?, an auction in japan?
> 
> Well done, good to hear shes getting the one she wanted, its a very nice little piece for a lady, very tasteful.
> 
> No doubt hers will be the first and only one in this country for christmas and maybe ever, that makes it a bit extra special too.


It's actually a proxy for Yahoo japan auction. You can also buy stuff from Amazon japan and Rakuten among other sites. It's like the Japanese version of spreenow/superbuy for Taobao.


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> BOOOOOM!!, Well done FFNC1020, its a miracle lol, after the japan site removed the page i thought theyd pulled it, im amazed you actually found one, i spent ages trawling through japanese sites looking for it, couldnt find a single thing.
> 
> You have to pay much over for it?
> 
> Whats a Japanese buyee auction?, an auction in japan?
> 
> Well done, good to hear shes getting the one she wanted, its a very nice little piece for a lady, very tasteful.
> 
> No doubt hers will be the first and only one in this country for christmas and maybe ever, that makes it a bit extra special too.


I paid AU$367. Check out their website. Plenty of Seikos.


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

Re-up, I got some pics of new Seiko turtle from instagram Seiko and Seiko Singapore group onf facebook.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> I paid AU$367. Check out their website. Plenty of Seikos.


Very fair price taking into account our dollar, i wouldnt think youd find much better than that.

I'll definitely check them out, good to see Mrs Galaga join the cult of Seiko.


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

And srpc07, the new samurai orange. It has guilloche decoration in orange


----------



## Cobia

ffnc1020 said:


> It's actually a proxy for Yahoo japan auction. You can also buy stuff from Amazon japan and Rakuten among other sites. It's like the Japanese version of spreenow/superbuy for Taobao.


Thanks, I'll check it out for sure mate, nice work sorting Galaga's Mrs out, cheers


----------



## Cobia

Man i like those new turtles, the batmans a stunner, i like the new mini turtles too, it doesnt look great with the plastic wrap on in the pic above, but she looks a great little watch.
Im not a big fan of 3 oclock crowns on divers but it looks ok on it, the cyclops gives it its own charm too and im not a big fan of those either, the watch works together fine.
Seiko will sell tonnes one them.

Seikos been smashing it out of the park of late, so many nice new releases, we are spoilt for choice.


----------



## atarione

ok.. seiko there may be enough colorways for the SRP turtles now..


----------



## Rocat

I like the look of the new Seiko Mini Turtles. But what do I know.

Ok, start throwing the insults. I'm ready.


----------



## Cobia

atarione said:


> ok.. seiko there may be enough colorways for the SRP turtles now..


Why? the more the merrier, its great for collectors and this is the beauty of seiko, they deliver so much variety.

We are spoilt for choice, how can more colours be a bad thing lol?


----------



## josayeee

That baby turtle will be my next watch. Seiko giving the people what they want..(except sapphire)! haha


----------



## ahonobaka

Agreed, I want a baby turd, mostly for the size and it's....unique...design!


----------



## countingseconds

atarione said:


> ok.. seiko there may be enough colorways for the SRP turtles now..


Nope. I still want my orange dial turtle. And an intense yellow one, like those Breitling divers.


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

New PADI Turtle, I got this form seiko group in Sinapore. Price is about 360usd after discount.


----------



## Cobia

tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 12721461
> View attachment 12721463
> View attachment 12721465
> 
> 
> New PADI Turtle, I got this form seiko group in Sinapore. Price is about 360usd after discount.


Mate thats an awesome watch, theyve kept it simple pepsi scheme, its not overcooked, i live the wave pattern dials, thats the pick of the bunch so far for me, congrats


----------



## Cobia

ahonobaka said:


> Agreed, I want a baby turd, mostly for the size and it's....unique...design!


The underside seiko upturned case is unique but the overall cushion case with crown at 3 isnt unique, its a design thats been used buy many companies over the years, but i agree, its a cool piece.

only thing i would have done myself is used a sightly longer crown but countersunk into the case like the turtle, but it looks good regardless.


----------



## ahonobaka

Cobia said:


> The underside seiko upturned case is unique but the overall cushion case with crown at 3 isnt unique, its a design thats been used buy many companies over the years, but i agree, its a cool piece.


Was using "unique" as code for "ugly" LOL but honestly I like it! I think it looks better on rubber to downplay the bulbous nature of the cushion case, though I was leaning for the bracelet version at first which now seems too skinny on wrist. Will need to see more real life photos with better resolution, and hopefully some zoomed out shots too so we can see it in relation to an arm, etc. for size


----------



## Everdying

damn mutant turtles...
something just doesnt look right on it...perhaps its the fatter indices as compared to the hands.


----------



## Seppia

The baby turds look great (except for the cyclops, that is)


----------



## randb

tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 12721461
> View attachment 12721463
> View attachment 12721465
> 
> 
> New PADI Turtle, I got this form seiko group in Sinapore. Price is about 360usd after discount.


Don't rate the black dial on this.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

jasd said:


> Don't get the whole thing of creating the black turtle as an LE watch limited to 300 pieces and then releasing the same watch for the rest of the world but special edition non numbered meaning there could be thousands more out there. The Padi Turtle is a special edition and production has yet to stop it seems. Even with the new presage blue enamel watch there is a non LE version only difference being the crescent on the second hand is same as the rest of the hand and no crescent moon on the back. If buy an LE watch I wanted it to be truly limited so I think I will stick to my Zimbe and Green Turtles.


Ive only just realised this is the case with this black model, i was under the impression it was 300 pieces, i didnt understand what Yonsson was referring to in an earlier post.
If this is the case Yonsson might be right, theres not as much scope for this to dramatically rise in price if its more than a 300 LE.


----------



## Cobia

Seppia said:


> The baby turds look great (except for the cyclops, that is)


Haha ''baby turds', im hearing a lot of peeps calling them that, i think that might be the nickname that sticks lol


----------



## flame2000

I WANT the blue baby turtle!


----------



## valuewatchguy

I realize the blue version has gotten more press but anyone know how to get a hold of this version from the US?










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

The silver dial turtle looks awesome (the best one so far imo). I am glad I didn't order srp775 few weeks ago. Actually I really like the new mini turtles. In pics they look very nice ( especially the padi version). Only the cyclops looks little odd but it's not bad. The problem is which one to buy (first lol).


----------



## valuewatchguy

fluence4 said:


> The silver dial turtle looks awesome (the best one so far imo). I am glad I didn't order srp775 few weeks ago. Actually I really like the new mini turtles. In pics they look very nice ( especially the padi version). Only the cyclops looks little odd but it's not bad. The problem is which one to buy (first lol).


Silver?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

valuewatchguy said:


> fluence4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The silver dial turtle looks awesome (the best one so far imo). I am glad I didn't order srp775 few weeks ago. Actually I really like the new mini turtles. In pics they look very nice ( especially the padi version). Only the cyclops looks little odd but it's not bad. The problem is which one to buy (first lol).
> 
> 
> 
> Silver?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

SRPC23. There is "in flesh" photo some posts above. It looks better than srp777 which is a bit boring to me. The sunburst "silverish" dial reminds me of SLA017/ SBDX019.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Cobia said:


> Haha ''baby turds', im hearing a lot of peeps calling them that, i think that might be the nickname that sticks lol


Haha..u may upset the Ninja Turtle camp..!!

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

fluence4 said:


> The silver dial turtle looks awesome (the best one so far imo). I am glad I didn't order srp775 few weeks ago. Actually I really like the new mini turtles. In pics they look very nice ( especially the padi version). Only the cyclops looks little odd but it's not bad. The problem is which one to buy (first lol).


Is it silver or grey? looks grey sunburst to me although i havnt seen it in the flesh yet, shes a beauty what ever it is.


----------



## fluence4

Cobia said:


> fluence4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The silver dial turtle looks awesome (the best one so far imo). I am glad I didn't order srp775 few weeks ago. Actually I really like the new mini turtles. In pics they look very nice ( especially the padi version). Only the cyclops looks little odd but it's not bad. The problem is which one to buy (first lol).
> 
> 
> 
> Is it silver or grey? looks grey sunburst to me although i havnt seen it in the flesh yet, shes a beauty what ever it is.
Click to expand...

You are right. Definitely grey is more correct definition, my bad.


----------



## Memento Vivere

Oh man, oh man, oh man..... The only question with these new mini Turtles is; How many am I going to buy?

I'm in LOVE. And I actually think the bracelet looks killer...

Oh man, I’m in TROUBLE.


----------



## GregoryD

The mini turds are looking good. First Seiko diver in awhile that should fit my small wrist.


----------



## yonsson

Seppia said:


> The baby turds look great (except for the cyclops, that is)


Bad case of SHS.


----------



## yonsson

Cobia said:


> Ive only just realised this is the case with this black model, i was under the impression it was 300 pieces, i didnt understand what Yonsson was referring to in an earlier post.
> If this is the case Yonsson might be right, theres not as much scope for this to dramatically rise in price if its more than a 300 LE.


I read that the Japanese reference of the Ninja is a LE of 300, the international is a special edition (in two batches) of the same watch but for the international market.

But it that's just what I read, I didn't confirm it with my dealer.


----------



## JacobC

valuewatchguy said:


> I realize the blue version has gotten more press but anyone know how to get a hold of this version from the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Have you checked with Seiya-san?


----------



## Cobia

yonsson said:


> I read that the Japanese reference of the Ninja is a LE of 300, the international is a special edition (in two batches) of the same watch but for the international market.
> 
> But it that's just what I read, I didn't confirm it with my dealer.


Is it just the colour tone on my computer or do these look like they have some type of cerakote black paint on them, unlike say the gun metal or pvd finishes?

Thats part of the reason i thought they would be big sellers.


----------



## jasd

Not sure if this one has been posted or not but another new turtle


----------



## babola

jasd said:


> Not sure if this one has been posted or not but another new turtle


Few more of these and all the possible Turtle color variations will be exhausted. Yet, not a single orange dialed model. Give it few months, eh! 

Turtle has become a new G-Shock.

While many will be welcoming this latest churn of Turtle-combos, I'm not a big fan.

There it is, I said it.


----------



## 59yukon01

babola said:


> Few more of these and all the possible Turtle color variations will be exhausted. Yet, not a single orange dialed model. Give it few months, eh!
> 
> Turtle has become a new G-Shock.
> 
> While many will be welcoming this latest churn of Turtle-combos, I'm not a big fan.
> 
> There it is, I said it.


I'm with you on the Orange, and agree Seiko is just throwing out too many colors.


----------



## Radar1

Yup, a real miss that they never did an orange. Inexplicable given some of the garish colourways that have come along. It would sell like hotcakes.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

jasd said:


> Not sure if this one has been posted or not but another new turtle


as with anything, i'll simply choose not to buy it.

seems like some people think them releasing new models means you actually have to buy 'em? or like more options is somehow a detriment?


----------



## timetellinnoob

Cobia said:


> Haha ''baby turds', im hearing a lot of peeps calling them that, i think that might be the nickname that sticks lol


horrible. I don't even like it that much and i wouldn't call it that. i don't like having to imagine a little poo, instead of watches...


----------



## walrusmonger

So we got gold and black, now black and gold. I like the gold and black, but am holding out for the black on black with aged lume, that one still looks like
the nicest to me. Top 5 turtles for me are the Zimbe, night diver, grey sunburst, padi, and blue lagoon.


----------



## timetellinnoob

tungnguyenmfe said:


> And srpc07, the new samurai orange. It has guilloche decoration in orange
> View attachment 12721109


pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff, way to ruin the "exclusivity" of the Amazon one, AND make it better too. *sigh*. what idiot made _this _call?? "hey let's make a big deal and slow reveal of the amazon exclusive Orange Samurai..... ok now that that's been launched, let's improve it with a better dial and make it non-exclusive!" ***** christ Seiko.


----------



## timetellinnoob

PYLTN said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed to death but *I just don't understand why some people feel a watch is in some way inferior due to having Hardlex instead of Sapphire.* To my knowledge Hardlex is almost as scratch resistant as Sapphire, but doesn't shatter under impact whereas Sapphire will. So to my mind it's better than Sapphire in practical terms.


mostly marketing jargon. some people hear something is "better" they just can't resist it -- gotta show people you gots the $$$$ -- even if it's only "better" in some ways and perhaps even worse in others. I like sapphires for mods and stuff, but i won't NOT wear a watch because it doesn't have a sapphire... it's like leather seats or something, some people just want 'em/have to have 'em, and in some ways they are really nice but are they necessary to enjoy a car? nah.


----------



## Radar1

timetellinnoob said:


> pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff, way to ruin the "exclusivity" of the Amazon one, AND make it better too. *sigh*. what idiot made _this _call?? "hey let's make a big deal and slow reveal of the amazon exclusive Orange Samurai..... ok now that that's been launched, let's improve it with a better dial and make it non-exclusive!" ***** christ Seiko.


...and significantly cheaper at Long Island Watch to boot. Probably have to snap this one up.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020

I haven’t wear mine yet, probably going to get the textured version for cheap and return the amazon one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Radar1 said:


> ...and significantly cheaper at Long Island Watch to boot. Probably have to snap this one up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


19 minutes after your post and the orange one from LIW is out of stock.


----------



## mi6_

timetellinnoob said:


> pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff, way to ruin the "exclusivity" of the Amazon one, AND make it better too. *sigh*. what idiot made _this _call?? "hey let's make a big deal and slow reveal of the amazon exclusive Orange Samurai..... ok now that that's been launched, let's improve it with a better dial and make it non-exclusive!" ***** christ Seiko.


The Amazon exclusive is model SRPB97 and comes with the bracelet and silicone strap and there is a promotion on for the zipper travel case for a whopping $575. The Long Island Watch version is SRPC07 and comes on bracelet with the zippered case but no silicone strap for $394. The LIW version has an orange waffle dial while the Amazon one is a solid matte orange. Is that the only difference the dials?

LIW is not an authorized Seiko dealer (despite their site claiming that they are), so is the SRPC07 an international version that probably isn't destined for sale in the US?


----------



## Everdying

wait...SRPC07 is a long island exclusive?
ok seiko usa has gone mad.


----------



## ffnc1020

Their IG account seems to be teasing the gold and black turtle with clips similar to the calligraphy samurai teaser.


----------



## commanche

ffnc1020 said:


> Their IG account seems to be teasing the gold and black turtle with clips similar to the calligraphy samurai teaser.


----------



## Cobia

ffnc1020 said:


> Their IG account seems to be teasing the gold and black turtle with clips similar to the calligraphy samurai teaser.


I think this might be for the golden turtle as the pics we saw were leaked i think?

We get the leaks here usually a month or two before seiko has any official release.


----------



## Tanker G1

What is going on? Is there a new turtle every day?


----------



## ffnc1020

The color scheme looks more like that pvd turtle with gold accent.

Edit: this one.


----------



## ffnc1020

I don’t really understand why Seiko is still milking the 6309 turtle so hard. Especially since next year is suppose to be the 50th anniversary of the 6105, which I really hope Seiko will do a faithful reissue.


----------



## mtb2104

maybe Seiko wants to gather feedback FAST... so creating a stir first, then weight out all possible combinations, and finally release a must-have with all the bell and whistles.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Everdying said:


> wait...SRPC07 is a long island exclusive?
> ok seiko usa has gone mad.


I assumed LIW was a gray market dealer of JDM and imported Seikos while also an authorized Seiko USA dealer like some Chinatown jewelers. Having a sales account with Seiko USA doesn't seem too difficult if every department store and mall jeweler can be one. I'm okay with LIW. They respond to emails, ship fast, and take returns when there are QC issues.


----------



## khd

timetellinnoob said:


> as with anything, i'll simply choose not to buy it.
> 
> seems like some people think them releasing new models means you actually have to buy 'em? or like more options is somehow a detriment?


Yeah I don't agree with that mindset either... there's plenty of Seiko models (and models from other brands) that I'm not a fan of but who cares, I just buy different ones that are more to my taste and leave those other ones for the people who like them. I've never understood the appeal of the Alpinist for example, but so what? It's cool that they make something for people who like that sort of thing, and it clearly sells well so I doubt they're gonna stop making it on account of me.

I've got a feeling some people with a strong compulsion to collect "the set" find it difficult when a model is released that they don't like because they've got conflicting obsessive impulses - on one hand they want every variety of Turtle (or whatever else floats their boat) and yet on the other hand it's a futile goal because they can't buy everything, so they're left feeling frustrated and upset that the new model made their dream of achieving the ideal or complete collection a little less likely to happen. Either that or they just enjoy whinging online


----------



## khd

Tanker G1 said:


> What is going on? Is there a new turtle every day?


Maybe it's a Turtle advent calendar?


----------



## khd

mtb2104 said:


> maybe Seiko wants to gather feedback FAST... so creating a stir first, then weight out all possible combinations, and finally release a must-have with all the bell and whistles.


I like this because it means we may be iteratively working our way towards the best, most bad ass Turtle, one we can't even imagine is possible at present. It shall be known simply as ガメラ - Gamera.


----------



## yonsson

Cobia said:


> Is it just the colour tone on my computer or do these look like they have some type of cerakote black paint on them, unlike say the gun metal or pvd finishes?
> 
> Thats part of the reason i thought they would be big sellers.


SEIKO will most likely stick with the processes they have used for a long time meaning "hardcoated".


----------



## yonsson

ffnc1020 said:


> I don't really understand why Seiko is still milking the 6309 turtle so hard. Especially since next year is suppose to be the 50th anniversary of the 6105, which I really hope Seiko will do a faithful reissue.


2018 is the anniversary of the 6159 so I would be surprised if SEIKO DIDN'T release a 8L55 diver's watch to commemorate the 6159-7000/7001. 
The 6105 is a possibility but I'm almost certain there will be a new very nice 6159, LE of course, part of the Historical collection.


----------



## khd

yonsson said:


> 2018 is the anniversary of the 6159 so I would be surprised if SEIKO DIDN'T release a 8L55 diver's watch to commemorate the 6159-7000/7001.
> The 6105 is a possibility but I'm almost certain there will be a new very nice 6159, LE of course, part of the Historical collection.


There's almost no way I'll be able to afford one, but I'd still love to see a 6159 reissue :-!


----------



## khd

double post


----------



## riorio

khd said:


> I like this because it means we may be iteratively working our way towards the best, most bad ass Turtle, one we can't even imagine is possible at present. It shall be known simply as ガメラ - Gamera.


on the contra, they will keep releasing those 'almost there' models for the watch junkies letting them think there's 'Just one more'... LOL


----------



## khd

riorio said:


> on the contra, they will keep releasing those 'almost there' models for the watch junkies letting them think there's 'Just one more'... LOL


We may both be right... after all there were quite a few Gamera movies, at least 10 I think! Plus, there'll have to be the inevitable crossover editions; _Gamera vs Samurai_, _Gamera vs Sumo_, _Gamera vs Koko The Gorilla..._


----------



## leong33

yonsson said:


> 2018 is the anniversary of the 6159 so I would be surprised if SEIKO DIDN'T release a 8L55 diver's watch to commemorate the 6159-7000/7001.
> The 6105 is a possibility but I'm almost certain there will be a new very nice 6159, LE of course, part of the Historical collection.


Enjoy reading this hopeful news. Will be excited to see one 6105 or 6159 reissue.


----------



## leong33

yonsson said:


> 2018 is the anniversary of the 6159 so I would be surprised if SEIKO DIDN'T release a 8L55 diver's watch to commemorate the 6159-7000/7001.
> The 6105 is a possibility but I'm almost certain there will be a new very nice 6159, LE of course, part of the Historical collection.


Enjoy reading this hopeful news. Will be excited to see one 6105 or 6159 reissue.


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> 2018 is the anniversary of the 6159 so I would be surprised if SEIKO DIDN'T release a 8L55 diver's watch to commemorate the 6159-7000/7001.
> The 6105 is a possibility but I'm almost certain there will be a new very nice 6159, LE of course, part of the Historical collection.


6159 with the 8L55 will be in three $5000 range if the SLA with the 8L35 was over $3000.....i hope I'm wrong...... but the seiko interview you linked that talked about a smaller GS diver is only reinforcing that i might be wrong....that the price will be even higher!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

Apologies if posted already but just saw this SBDC055, very nice!









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliens Exist

ffnc1020 said:


> The color scheme looks more like that pvd turtle with gold accent.
> 
> Edit: this one.


JDM Turtles is coming! Color scheme copies black diver's with gold accents like SBDC015 Fieldmaster LE and etc.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Aliens Exist said:


> JDM Turtles is coming! Color scheme copies black diver's watches with gold accents like SBDC015 Fieldmaster LE and etc.


reminds me of the Golden Tuna also


----------



## shelfcompact

That all gold Turle should be in people’s hands by now. No pics?
There were two on Amazon last night that had a Tuesday (tomorrow) delivery date. 

I almost went for it.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Jacob Casper said:


> Have you checked with Seiya-san?


Not yet, good idea

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

*Caseback pic of sbdy005/srpc44. 
*




















*Caseback pic of srpb01 3500pcs *














Although there is the word "limited' on the back but it also goes with "series". So we can say that Seiko has not produced that edition in 300 as rumored. It is limited but the number is way bigger.


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

Some pics of New turtle srpc25, 23

I thinks same benzel SRP787 and dial like 62MAS.


----------



## JoeOBrien

valuewatchguy said:


> reminds me of the Golden Tuna also


Speaking of which, next year is the 40th anniversary of the 7C46 Tuna, so I bet we'll see some new models of that alongside the expected 6159 re-issue. It's also the 20th anniversary of the mechanical GS revival.


----------



## BikerJeff

tungnguyenmfe said:


> *Caseback pic of sbdy005/srpc44.
> *
> View attachment 12724445
> View attachment 12724455
> View attachment 12724459
> 
> 
> *Caseback pic of srpb01 3500pcs *


Really like that version.


----------



## shelfcompact

tungnguyenmfe said:


> Although there is the word "limited' on the back but it also goes with "series". So we can say that Seiko has not produced that edition in 300 as rumored. It is limited but the number is way bigger.


The Japanese version is limited to 300 for sure. 
The international versions are "limited" but who knows how many or what that means.

Also that case back is a prototype no?. Serial number won't be 0000001


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

I dont see number abc/300 on caseback Japanese version, so I think seiko night turtle like seiko blue lagoon turtle, limited 6000pcs but dont have abc/6000 on caseback, just have "limited editon" on caseback.


----------



## shelfcompact

tungnguyenmfe said:


> I dont see number abc/300 on caseback Japanese version, so I think seiko night turtle like seiko blue lagoon turtle, limited 6000pcs but dont have abc/6000 on caseback, just have "limited editon" on caseback.


Agreed. If they were individually numbered it would have been listed in the seller's notes.
That would have been sweet though.


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> 6159 with the 8L55 will be in three $5000 range if the SLA with the 8L35 was over $3000.....i hope I'm wrong...... but the seiko interview you linked that talked about a smaller GS diver is only reinforcing that i might be wrong....that the price will be even higher!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk






Heard my interview with Mr Takahashi? He basically said that Historical Editions (meaning LE) with modern reinterpretations is the way to go for anniversary models. And with the SBEX001/003 and the GS Prospex SBGH255/257 already warmed up, it's time for a Historical Edition 6159. I sure hope it's $5000, I'd buy it on the spot. Or better yet, give me an Air Diver's Hi-beat GS for 7k so I can stop this collecting nonsense


----------



## CADirk

JoeOBrien said:


> Speaking of which, next year is the 40th anniversary of the 7C46 Tuna, so I bet we'll see some new models of that alongside the expected 6159 re-issue. It's also the 20th anniversary of the mechanical GS revival.


We already have the yellow and black "bumblebee" tuna (sbbn027), so it's not too much of a stretch to go titanium nitride rose gold coated monoblock case with (hopefully matte antracite colored) ceramic shroud on that basis.


----------



## itsajobar

59yukon01 said:


> I'm with you on the Orange, and agree Seiko is just throwing out too many colors.


seiko turtle is like the Tudor Black bay when it comes to all of these color releases.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

^It's one of their most successful watches in years so it makes sense they'd want to milk it; As Seiko fans I don't see the harm in them wanting to make money, it just means more Seiko and more selection for us to choose from.


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> Heard my interview with Mr Takahashi? He basically said that Historical Editions (meaning LE) with modern reinterpretations is the way to go for anniversary models. And with the SBEX001/003 and the GS Prospex SBGH255/257 already warmed up, it's time for a Historical Edition 6159. I sure hope it's $5000, I'd buy it on the spot. Or better yet, give me an Air Diver's Hi-beat GS for 7k so I can stop this collecting nonsense


What are the micro artist Studios that you mentioned

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## babola

yonsson said:


> ...it's time for a Historical Edition 6159


I'm with you on this, but that will remain to be seen...and will depend whether Seiko sees SDBX017 as a 'modern reinterpretation of the 6159, already.


----------



## babola

Double post...


----------



## Kulprit

jasd said:


> Not sure if this one has been posted or not but another new turtle


Oooooooh.....this I like.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

59yukon01 said:


> I'm with you on the Orange, and agree Seiko is just throwing out too many colors.


How? Why? What?

I'll never understand this mentality - "more choice is bad." As if offering a few new colors devalues your watch. More perplexing is that you'd seemingly approve if one of the new offerings was orange?

So what you're saying is "options are bad, unless it's the option I want"???

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Kulprit said:


> How? Why? What?
> 
> I'll never understand this mentality - "more choice is bad." As if offering a few new colors devalues your watch. More perplexing is that you'd seemingly approve if one of the new offerings was orange?
> 
> So what you're saying is "options are bad, unless it's the option I want"???
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not worried about devaluing mine as I sold both my Turdles. Even the long run of SKX's hasn't seen this many colors combinations, especially in such a short period. Just like with the PADI they've gotten too carried away imo. Good for their profits though as people are obviously willing to pay 2-3 times for nothing more than a different color dial. I'd like an orange for sure, but wouldn't pay 3 times the price for one. My opinion again but other than the original 4 they came out with, the others are just tacky looking.


----------



## Radar1

59yukon01 said:


> Not worried about devaluing mine as I sold both my Turdles. Even the long run of SKX's hasn't seen this many colors combinations, especially in such a short period. Just like with the PADI they've gotten too carried away imo. Good for their profits though as people are obviously willing to pay 2-3 times for nothing more than a different color dial. I'd like an orange for sure, but wouldn't pay 3 times the price for one. My opinion again but other than the original 4 they came out with, the others are just tacky looking.


I like the PADI, Blue Lagoon, and the two new releases as well.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Radar1 said:


> I like the PADI, Blue Lagoon, and the two new releases as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


The PADI Turdle is very nice. Only other PADI I've seen that looks OK to me is the Samurai.


----------



## JoeOBrien

babola said:


> I'm with you on this, but that will remain to be seen...and will depend whether Seiko sees SDBX017 as a 'modern reinterpretation of the 6159, already.


Amid all this discussion of endless turtle releases, you think Seiko won't release a re-edition of something because there's already a similar-looking model? 

Seiko can't resist an anniversary, and the SLA017 sold out immediately. A 6159 is pretty much guaranteed at Basel.


----------



## countingseconds

JoeOBrien said:


> Amid all this discussion of endless turtle releases, you think Seiko won't release a re-edition of something because there's already a similar-looking model?
> 
> Seiko can't resist an anniversary, and the SLA017 sold out immediately. A 6159 is pretty much guaranteed at Basel.


And that would be awesome!


----------



## Cobia

yonsson said:


> Heard my interview with Mr Takahashi? He basically said that Historical Editions (meaning LE) with modern reinterpretations is the way to go for anniversary models. And with the SBEX001/003 and the GS Prospex SBGH255/257 already warmed up, it's time for a Historical Edition 6159. I sure hope it's $5000, I'd buy it on the spot. Or better yet, give me an Air Diver's Hi-beat GS for 7k so I can stop this collecting nonsense


''sure hope its 5k'' whys that?


----------



## Cobia

yonsson said:


> Heard my interview with Mr Takahashi? He basically said that Historical Editions (meaning LE) with modern reinterpretations is the way to go for anniversary models. And with the SBEX001/003 and the GS Prospex SBGH255/257 already warmed up, it's time for a Historical Edition 6159. I sure hope it's $5000, I'd buy it on the spot. Or better yet, give me an Air Diver's Hi-beat GS for 7k so I can stop this collecting nonsense


''sure hope its 5k'' whys that?


----------



## Cobia

LOL, Ive never seen a bigger bunch of entitled spoilt for choice complainers in my life, some of you blokes would whinge if you found a gold nugget that there was too much dirt on it.
You blokes complaining about more choice seriously need to give yourselves an uppercut, talk about 1st world entitled nonsense lol.
This threads a giggle a minute atm.


----------



## babola

JoeOBrien said:


> Amid all this discussion of endless turtle releases, you think Seiko won't release a re-edition of something because there's already a similar-looking model?
> 
> Seiko can't resist an anniversary, and the SLA017 sold out immediately. A 6159 is pretty much guaranteed at Basel.


Do tell more, oh Seiko crystal ball reader, we're all ears...


----------



## Galaga

The Seiko Pogue and Seiko 6105 Willard are the only 2 that I'm waiting for.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> The Seiko Pogue and Seiko 6105 Willard are the only 2 that I'm waiting for.


LOLL! Ive heard that before hehe


----------



## Shropshire_Tom

Cobia said:


> LOL, Ive never seen a bigger bunch of entitled spoilt for choice complainers in my life, some of you blokes would whinge if you found a gold nugget that there was too much dirt on it.
> You blokes complaining about more choice seriously need to give yourselves an uppercut, talk about 1st world entitled nonsense lol.
> This threads a giggle a minute atm.


Dude do you know how much of a pain in the a$$ it is cleaning dirt off gold nuggets?? It's like...effort. You shouldn't mock the afflicted, it's a real problem. It's nearly manual labour!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

caseback of srpc49 limited night turtle. It is not limited with number abc/300.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Cobia said:


> ''sure hope its 5k'' whys that?


As opposed to higher than that..

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## erekose

New sbdc057 Sumo Pepsi









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere

So I ordered the JDM SBDY005 pvd turtle through Japan Online Store last week and the only confirmation I’ve received for the order is a Paypal confirmation of payment. I also sent an email follow up and haven’t heard anything. I’ve heard good things about this storefront, but does anyone have any experience with them and how long I should expect to wait to hear something?

Thank you guys, I’m excited for this one.


----------



## harald-hans

Memento Vivere said:


> So I ordered the JDM SBDY005 pvd turtle through Japan Online Store last week and the only confirmation I've received for the order is a Paypal confirmation of payment. I also sent an email follow up and haven't heard anything. I've heard good things about this storefront, but does anyone have any experience with them and how long I should expect to wait to hear something?
> 
> Thank you guys, I'm excited for this one.


No worries - this is a really reliable store - I have ordered a few times from Kenta-san !!!

I have also ordered the same watch and maybe because release date is February -

*Shipping is after release date*

*Release date is February 9, 2018

*

you do not receive any further information !

No fear - everything is good ...


----------



## Memento Vivere

harald-hans said:


> No worries - this is a really reliable store - I have ordered a few times from Kenta-san !!!
> 
> I have also ordered the same watch and maybe because release date is February -
> 
> *Shipping is after release date*
> 
> *Release date is February 9, 2018
> 
> *
> 
> you do not receive any further information !
> 
> No fear - everything is good ...


Thank you so much! I must have missed that somehow.


----------



## valuewatchguy

harald-hans said:


> No worries - this is a really reliable store - I have ordered a few times from Kenta-san !!!
> 
> I have also ordered the same watch and maybe because release date is February -
> 
> *Shipping is after release date*
> 
> *Release date is February 9, 2018
> 
> *
> 
> you do not receive any further information !
> 
> No fear - everything is good ...


$700 USD for a turtle with the 4R36? I thought $400 for PADI turtles was crazy when they first came out. Is the Dark Night Turtle really a limited edition (sbdy and srpc versions)? How many? If so i might be tempted. Any upgrades over standard SRP turtles?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

[video]https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NQgieYrzb0tBPs0gMlRT5nEkWzkTN-lM/view?usp=sharing[/video]
*SRPC44*


----------



## yonsson

Cobia said:


> ''sure hope its 5k'' whys that?


The SLA017 was $3800?

So therefore a 6159 will probably be more than $5k, or just around. 
You can call me craz if you wish but a 6159 will come 2018, I've foreseen that for a long time. It's pretty much the only vintage SEIKO diver that's been promoted by SEIKO and as I said, 2018 is its anniversary.

A 6159 recreation would be 300m, monoque-case and have a 8L55, therefore at least $5000. They might make it easy for themselves and just put a 8L55 into a sbdx012, who knows. The only fear I have is SEIKOs persistence to incorporate Dishield for all Prospex watches. As you might know, Diashield can't be polished.









A 1500/2000 LE SBDX012 with 8L55, that's my guess, or something close to it. 
If its $5k I'd buy it, or maybe not.


----------



## ahonobaka

@yonsson, is that independent of your GS diver speculations? Would a smaller Hi Beat GS Diver be non-LE?


----------



## Seppia

Cobia said:


> LOL, Ive never seen a bigger bunch of entitled spoilt for choice complainers in my life, some of you blokes would whinge if you found a gold nugget that there was too much dirt on it.
> You blokes complaining about more choice seriously need to give yourselves an uppercut, talk about 1st world entitled nonsense lol.
> This threads a giggle a minute atm.


Any brand has a finite amount of employees, so does seiko. 
If said finite amount of employees have to work to churn out 800000 different variants of the whole lineup of watches, they will have less time to focus on each of them.

It's not a very hard concept to grasp


----------



## babola

tungnguyenmfe said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12726577&stc=1&d=1513094024"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Fiddy Cents will be beside himself when he sees this one.


----------



## shelfcompact

Seppia said:


> Any brand has a finite amount of employees, so does seiko.
> If said finite amount of employees have to work to churn out 800000 different variants of all the lineup of watches, they will have less time to focus on each of them.
> 
> It's not a very hard concept to grasp


This is hard to understand, actually.
It's robots and an assembly line. What focus?


----------



## ahonobaka

^Luckily Seiko tolerances are pretty low anyway, so we're guaranteed bezel/chapter ring misalignments either way! 

I kid, I kid!


----------



## timetellinnoob

shelfcompact said:


> This is hard to understand, actually.
> It's robots and an assembly line. What focus?


i wanted to say something along these lines. introducing new models of one watch shouldn't have any impact on anything else regarding other models...


----------



## Seppia

shelfcompact said:


> This is hard to understand, actually.
> It's robots and an assembly line. What focus?


Oh so it's robots designing the models, picking the color combo of the 83837283736th LE, and deciding what goes to market, how fast and when?

You think if any brand immediately multiplied its offering threefold, the quality of the average product wouldn't suffer?

More models/variants designed with the same number of employees = less time dedicated to each of them = lower average quality.

Easier now?


----------



## Seikogi

Its ironic how Rolex with its 10 watches has more to offer for me than Seiko by offering their watches in different sizes instead of 10000 models that are too big and thick for small wrists. Now I read about the "mini" turtle but it honestly looks a lot uglier than the pretty standard turtle. Tons of LE, thick movements, sometimes questionable color combos -> looks like modern japanese Omega to me.


----------



## hanshananigan

Seppia said:


> Oh so it's robots designing the models, picking the color combo of the 83837283736th LE, and deciding what goes to market, how fast and when?
> 
> You think if any brand immediately multiplied its offering threefold, the quality of the average product wouldn't suffer?
> 
> More models/variants designed with the same number of employees = less time dedicated to each of them = lower average quality.
> 
> Easier now?


Looking at some of the Seiko 5 models, I kind of assumed it was robots picking what parts go together...

( vigilantly awaiting the rotten tomatoes...)


----------



## Kulprit

Seppia said:


> Oh so it's robots designing the models, picking the color combo of the 83837283736th LE, and deciding what goes to market, how fast and when?
> 
> You think if any brand immediately multiplied its offering threefold, the quality of the average product wouldn't suffer?
> 
> More models/variants designed with the same number of employees = less time dedicated to each of them = lower average quality.
> 
> Easier now?


They're not reinventing the mousetrap, they're *painting the dials a different color*. Do you really think they devoted thousands of man-hours to the new grey turtle, or do you think it's more likely that they saw how popular the 62MAS reissue was and someone said "hey, let's do a grey turtle; we have some leftover grey paint lying around?"

It's a modern industrial assembly line. The only requirements for adding new colors are either 1) adding new machinery to paint/print new dials, or 2) keep the same amount of machinery and make fewer of each color, or 3) run one color at a time in batches. Just because they're making 10 different colors it doesn't mean they're making 10-times as many watches, stretching QC manpower too thin.

Hell, for some of these they're just mixing and matching parts from different, existing models.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Seikogi said:


> Its ironic how Rolex with its 10 watches has more to offer for me than Seiko by offering their watches in different sizes instead of 10000 models that are too big and thick for small wrists. Now I read about the "mini" turtle but it honestly looks a lot uglier than the pretty standard turtle. Tons of LE, thick movements, sometimes questionable color combos -> looks like modern japanese Omega to me.


It's not ironic at all. Rolex carefully selected and tests every watch they put out against their image playbook. They have afforded themselves that luxury over time by releasing and refining only a few models.


----------



## JoeOBrien

babola said:


> Do tell more, oh Seiko crystal ball reader, we're all ears...


?

Not much else to say, it's self-evident. 2018 is the 50th anniversary of the 6159. In 2017 they tested the waters with the SLA017, which sold out quickly. Seiko will issue a watch for even minor anniversaries. Therefore, at Basel 2018, they will announce the 6159 historical re-issue, probably alongside new Tuna models in honor of the 7C46.

They will also make use of the 20th anniversary of the 1998 mechanical GS revival. Who knows what significance this will have, since the 1998 GS automatics look pretty much the same as the current ones. I would hope for some kind of new or refined movement.

Want more? 2019 is the 50th anniversary of quartz. One can assume they will do another Quartz Astron re-issue. It's also the 50th anniversary of the 6139, so we can be sure Seiko will take advantage of that. In our wildest dreams we can hope they will unveil a new, relatively affordable auto-chrono movement to put in historical re-issues and new models, but more than likely they will just use the 8R48 in a couple of limited editions (however, recent Seiko 5s with cases obviously inspired by the 6139 give me small hope that these were practise runs for a new chrono case).

We will all see you back here around March 2018, to watch you dine on your hat


----------



## valuewatchguy

I'm hoping for a return to the traditional 6159 case, which was obviously was the inspiration for the modern SBDX, but the 6159 just was better proportioned. (Pic borrowed from you)












yonsson said:


> The SLA017 was $3800?
> 
> So therefore a 6159 will probably be more than $5k, or just around.
> You can call me craz if you wish but a 6159 will come 2018, I've foreseen that for a long time. It's pretty much the only vintage SEIKO diver that's been promoted by SEIKO and as I said, 2018 is its anniversary.
> 
> A 6159 recreation would be 300m, monoque-case and have a 8L55, therefore at least $5000. They might make it easy for themselves and just put a 8L55 into a sbdx012, who knows. The only fear I have is SEIKOs persistence to incorporate Dishield for all Prospex watches. As you might know, Diashield can't be polished.
> 
> A 1500/2000 LE SBDX012 with 8L55, that's my guess, or something close to it.
> If its $5k I'd buy it, or maybe not.


----------



## babola

JoeOBrien said:


> We will all see you back here around March 2018, to watch you dine on your hat


Oh I will make sure I re-call your pompous and arrogant posts again in 2018, you can count on that! ;-)

Until then...


----------



## ffnc1020

JoeOBrien said:


> ?
> It's also the 50th anniversary of the 6139, so we can be sure Seiko will take advantage of that. In our wildest dreams we can hope they will unveil a new, relatively affordable auto-chrono movement to put in historical re-issues and new models, but more than likely they will just use the 8R48 in a couple of limited editions (however, recent Seiko 5s with cases obviously inspired by the 6139 give me small hope that these were practise runs for a new chrono case).


If Seiko did a reasonably affordable 6139 reissue they will be practically printing money.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

SRPC44: Old news for this site but hey just thought I'd post it








Going for $400 
https://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_SRPC44_Dive_Watch_p/srpc44.htm
from Seiko watch USA
http://seikousa.com/collections/prospex/SRPC44​
and a promo video from their Instagram site

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bcn0dfkDfGh/


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

^Okay, I can see the 50 cent joke on the prior page.

Yeah, I'm not a huge fan either.


----------



## Cobia

Seppia said:


> Any brand has a finite amount of employees, so does seiko.
> If said finite amount of employees have to work to churn out 800000 different variants of the whole lineup of watches, they will have less time to focus on each of them.
> 
> It's not a very hard concept to grasp


Lol, i think they can handle a few more coloured dials on watches, your logic is floored mate.
Youre claiming that seiko putting out a few extra variants of watches means they will have less time to focus on them what ever that means lol?
Can you maybe run us through your theory in point form just so i can understand a bit better?
What sort of 'focus' are you referring too? the machines, designers, factory workers, supervisors?


----------



## RUSH2689

Not a fan of that dial color...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

shelfcompact said:


> This is hard to understand, actually.
> It's robots and an assembly line. What focus?


LOL, Seppias just taken this thread into the twilight zone, this may be the funniest thread on WUS these days.


----------



## Cobia

yonsson said:


> The SLA017 was $3800?
> 
> So therefore a 6159 will probably be more than $5k, or just around.
> You can call me craz if you wish but a 6159 will come 2018, I've foreseen that for a long time. It's pretty much the only vintage SEIKO diver that's been promoted by SEIKO and as I said, 2018 is its anniversary.
> 
> A 6159 recreation would be 300m, monoque-case and have a 8L55, therefore at least $5000. They might make it easy for themselves and just put a 8L55 into a sbdx012, who knows. The only fear I have is SEIKOs persistence to incorporate Dishield for all Prospex watches. As you might know, Diashield can't be polished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 1500/2000 LE SBDX012 with 8L55, that's my guess, or something close to it.
> If its $5k I'd buy it, or maybe not.


I dont think youre crazy at all, was just asking.


----------



## countingseconds

Seikogi said:


> Its ironic how Rolex with its 10 watches has more to offer for me than Seiko by offering their watches in different sizes instead of 10000 models that are too big and thick for small wrists. Now I read about the "mini" turtle but it honestly looks a lot uglier than the pretty standard turtle. Tons of LE, thick movements, sometimes questionable color combos -> looks like modern japanese Omega to me.


And after you buy those 10 Rolexes, what do you do? Seiko has way more interesting offerings then the Swiss brand. Granted, my wrist size always begged for bigger watches and for the longest time Rolexes were too small. I think it's awesome to have options, no?


----------



## Dunkeljoanito

shelfcompact said:


> Spec sheets already state Hardlex.


Well you can't have everything in life unfortunately...

Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## hanshananigan

Seikogi said:


> Its ironic how Rolex with its 10 watches has more to offer for me than Seiko by offering their watches in different sizes instead of 10000 models that are too big and thick for small wrists...


Have you seen the Rolex website? 14 models and hundreds of bezel, hand, metal, dial, strap/bracelet, size, etc. options.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Thinking about all these releases, I realize I don’t mind how Seiko is using the Taco Bell school of product design. I don’t like everything at Taco Bell but I know what to expect when something new interests me.


----------



## Cobia

Who would walk into a guitar shop and complain that Gibson or Fender had too many colour options on Tele's, Strats or Les Pauls ? lol

Watch buyers can be a very strange breed, entitled and ''me, me, me'', they think every watch that comes out should have been made with them in mind LOL.

Complaining about more choice is ridiculous and must be self interest motivated, i cant think of any other possible reason.


----------



## Chronopolis

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Thinking about all these releases, I realize I don't mind how Seiko is using the Taco Bell school of product design.
> *I don't like everything at Taco Bell *but I know what to expect when something new interests me.



Hey! Don't you dare, mister, take Taco Bell's name in vain. 

WUT?? What the HELL is THAT?? HOW could you not? 
What wouldn't I give right now to lie in a bed of Taco Bell tacos and burritos...
I be all munchin' n dribblin' n squshin' that taco sauce all ova, all nakid n sheeat...

PS: I currently reside (and have been for years) in a country with not only NO Taco Bells, but also almost no Mexican food worth mentioning. SIGH!!!!!


----------



## slow_mo

See what you like and if the price fits, buy... 

whatever that you don’t like, let it pass.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Chronopolis said:


> Hey! Don't you dare, mister, take Taco Bell's name in vain.
> 
> WUT?? What the HELL is THAT?? HOW could you not?
> What wouldn't I give right now to lie in a bed of Taco Bell tacos and burritos...
> I be all munchin' n dribblin' n squshin' that taco sauce all ova, all nakid n sheeat...
> 
> PS: I currently reside (and have been for years) in a country with not only NO Taco Bells, but also almost no Mexican food worth mentioning. SIGH!!!!!


Hey, I was being complimentary about Taco Bell! Addictive, predictable yet enjoyable, and always affordable... Seiko is the Taco Bell of horology!


----------



## khd

Seikogi said:


> Its ironic how Rolex with its 10 watches has more to offer for me than Seiko by offering their watches in different sizes instead of 10000 models that are too big and thick for small wrists. Now I read about the "mini" turtle but it honestly looks a lot uglier than the pretty standard turtle. Tons of LE, thick movements, sometimes questionable color combos -> looks like modern japanese Omega to me.





hanshananigan said:


> Have you seen the Rolex website? 14 models and hundreds of bezel, hand, metal, dial, strap/bracelet, size, etc. options.


I was going to say the same... I was on their website the other day and couldn't believe how many versions of the DateJust they do. Plenty of those weren't the most restrained and sophisticated designs either by the way, even after selecting "mens" there were lots of pimp specials with diamonds on the dial or the bezel, solid gold cases etc... ah don't listen to me, haters always gonna hate, if you like that sort of thing and you've got the cash have at it, just be sure to pay your goddamn taxes while you're at it


----------



## 59yukon01

I've changed my mind. After the recent election I've realized that there are many special snowflakes in the world. Therefore I'm now all for Seiko making a special color for each and every one.


----------



## shelfcompact

Kulprit said:


> They're not reinventing the mousetrap, they're *painting the dials a different color*. Do you really think they devoted thousands of man-hours to the new grey turtle, or do you think it's more likely that they saw how popular the 62MAS reissue was and someone said "hey, let's do a grey turtle; we have some leftover grey paint lying around?"
> 
> It's a modern industrial assembly line. The only requirements for adding new colors are either 1) adding new machinery to paint/print new dials, or 2) keep the same amount of machinery and make fewer of each color, or 3) run one color at a time in batches. Just because they're making 10 different colors it doesn't mean they're making 10-times as many watches, stretching QC manpower too thin.
> 
> Hell, for some of these they're just mixing and matching parts from different, existing models.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yup. They're not making all these watches at once. They're in batches of course ordered when they need them.
LOL at imagining the all the Seiko designers agonizing over possible Turtle colors and neglecting the all the watches we dream Seiko would create.


----------



## nupicasso

59yukon01 said:


> I've changed my mind. After the recent election I've realized that there are many special snowflakes in the world. Therefore I'm now all for Seiko making a special color for each and every one.


Lets keep politics out of this forum.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## imdamian

from seikosg fb.

new colors for 2018 SRPC31 & SRPC29


----------



## brandon\

^ Well, those are super sexy.


----------



## yonsson

ahonobaka said:


> @yonsson, is that independent of your GS diver speculations? Would a smaller Hi Beat GS Diver be non-LE?


Yes, a hi-beat GS Air Divers watch will of course be released to complement the Prospex GS. But perhaps not 2018. I liked the way GS did with the SBGH255/257, one LE and one non LE.

2019: Anniversary of Quartz (1969), Chrono (1969), springdrive (1999). So of course this means release of a mechanical GS chrono.


----------



## Seikogi

countingseconds said:


> And after you buy those 10 Rolexes, what do you do? Seiko has way more interesting offerings then the Swiss brand. Granted, my wrist size always begged for bigger watches and for the longest time Rolexes were too small. I think it's awesome to have options, no?


I think you misunderstood my statement. Rolex has very little options in shapes and designs. You have the OP case and thats it while Seiko has a ton of iconic shapes & designs. My issue is with the case size. I get it... most people prefer bigger watches ... but if they have the capabilities to pop out tons of different models/combos they could at least do a smaller version of their iconic models. How about a smaller samurai or sumo.. or a no - date version? I think many would appreciate that. They can call it ladies diver or whatever.

Their only "midsize" diver is the SKX013 which they could update btw. Here is mine on a 6-ish inch wrist. 








There is no way a blue lagoon samurai will work out and I am complaining bc my first mechanical watch was the monster which got me into this hobby.


----------



## walrusmonger

Rolex puts out tons of variants on their core line of watches, plus they have Tudor which also puts out lots of variety. Albeit many of them are Black Bay models... hmm, familiar? BB red, BB blue, BB bronze, BB dark, BB steel, BB two-tone, BB-36, BB chrono, that's off the top of my head, I'm sure there are more.


----------



## Seikogi

hmm using the R word is like mentioning Voldemort in Hogwarts. Almost all swiss brands have popular models in different sizes. (Oris Aquis 36mm to 43mm, Sixty-Five 40-42, Sinn T1 - Sinn T2, Seamaster 37mm - 43mm, and so on)

The Shogun is over 50mm l2l and they don't bother to offer a smaller version. On the Presage line even the dressier dials are almost all 40mm. Just to make a few examples. 

Hope this explains.


----------



## yonsson

Seikogi said:


> hmm using the R word is like mentioning Voldemort in Hogwarts. Almost all swiss brands have popular models in different sizes. (Oris Aquis 36mm to 43mm, Sixty-Five 40-42, Sinn T1 - Sinn T2, Seamaster 37mm - 43mm, and so on)
> 
> The Shogun is over 50mm l2l and they don't bother to offer a smaller version. On the Presage line even the dressier dials are almost all 40mm. Just to make a few examples.
> 
> Hope this explains.











I have been wearing this beauty for two weeks straight now, 51mm lug2lug. 
Imagine this case in 43mm, I start drooling just thinking about it.


----------



## sblantipodi

yonsson said:


> I have been wearing this beauty for two weeks straight now, 51mm lug2lug.
> Imagine this case in 43mm, I start drooling just thinking about it.


very very nice watch, congrats.
I really would like to have a 36000 beats from Seiko.


----------



## ahonobaka

It's hard to compare "the brand that shall not be named" to Seiko, and Seiko's lack of big and small versions, since they are two different branding strategies, with Seiko representing all price points with multiple different models, whereas Rolex has focused on core offerings as luxury product (more focus and resources into smaller defined lines vs. a diverse whackamole at all price levels). Same for the other Swiss that make big/small sizes really. However, now that Seiko is trying to distinguish between their different lines and consolidate (Prospex, Presage, etc.), I think we'll see certain models become quasi-core, with expanding offerings within the same product line (ENTER: TURTLESPLOSION 2018), especially as those models get proven financially. And even then, we've seen Seiko dabble in big/small sizing as recent as the Solar Titanium divers (JDM), and now arguably the Mini Turd as well, so my hopes are that we'll continue to go that direction.


----------



## yonsson

sblantipodi said:


> very very nice watch, congrats.
> I really would like to have a 36000 beats from Seiko.


Hi-beat is my least preferred movement from GS to be honest and funnily enough I have ended up with three of them. 
But that being said, I wouldn't mind a forth if the rest of the watch is nice.


----------



## NegNoodles

Is the new SRPC44 a NA release? Cus on Longislandwatch it's completely sold out lol...,.....


----------



## shelfcompact

NegNoodles said:


> Is the new SRPC44 a NA release? Cus on Longislandwatch it's completely sold out lol...,.....


It's on Amazon. Don't know if it comes with the box though.


----------



## Kulprit

NegNoodles said:


> Is the new SRPC44 a NA release? Cus on Longislandwatch it's completely sold out lol...,.....


I suspect they never had any. I think they created the product page in anticipation of getting them and someone just stumbled upon it and linked it to the forums. It's showing "sold out" because there are none in inventory yet.

Just a hunch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact

Here's some real life pics of the Gold Turtle.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BcqlkjwlxoM/


----------



## yonsson

How long do we have to wait until the 6159 pics leak? Usually leaked photos will release during January but the wait is hard.


----------



## GEO_79

yonsson said:


> How long do we have to wait until the 6159 pics leak? Usually leaked photos will release during January but the wait is hard.


Are you sure about 6159? I wish you are...What about 6139?


----------



## shelfcompact

2 days with no posts. 
I thought I had killed the thread.


----------



## Triton9

sblantipodi said:


> very very nice watch, congrats.
> I really would like to have a 36000 beats from Seiko.


Agree, true mechanical watch unlike the circuit spring drive dive watch. At least, it something different from traditional 28,800 bph.

Good work from Seiko.






The sweep is quite smooth. Still small ticklish can be spotted but much better than 28800bph.

Omega miss the boat by not producing a new Hi Beat 36000 bph with longer power reserve for their movement and instead opt for a Co-Axial and even lower the beat to 25600 bph. I dont know what is wrong with their marketing strategy.


----------



## yonsson

GEO_79 said:


> Are you sure about 6159? I wish you are...What about 6139?


I'm sure. 

The 6139 anniversary isn't until 2019 so don't hold your breath.


----------



## yonsson

Triton9 said:


> Agree, true mechanical watch unlike the circuit spring drive dive watch. At least, it something different from traditional 28,800 bph.
> 
> Good work from Seiko.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sweep is quite smooth. Still small ticklish can be spotted but much better than 28800bph.
> 
> Omega miss the boat by not producing a new Hi Beat 36000 bph with longer power reserve for their movement and instead opt for a Co-Axial and even lower the beat to 25600 bph. I dont know what is wrong with their marketing strategy.


Hi-beat is cool but there is no real reason for it. Time keeping is dependent on more than speed. My three hi-beat GS models are +4/+7/+8 spd, very consistently, but still not OK in my book.

The Blancpain Milspec I had was +1 second TOTAL in 14 days, and that is a 21600 vph movement. It doesn't have co-axial but it has the Nivarox free sprung silicon balance spring system.


----------



## PYLTN

yonsson said:


> I'm sure.
> 
> The 6139 anniversary isn't until 2019 so don't hold your breath.


Any thoughts on the likely movement and price point?

Edit : of the 6159 reissue


----------



## khd

shelfcompact said:


> 2 days with no posts.
> I thought I had killed the thread.


Haha yeah I think it just took us all a moment to get over it... "s o - m u c h - G O L D!"

It's not really my thing but I'm looking forward to chatting with 50 Cent here on f21. My "friend" who reads the showbiz gossip pages on the Daily Mail tells me Fiddy was recently spotted hunched over his phone in a nightclub putting one of his Hublots up on the sales corner so he can grab the new golden turtle. I know what you're thinking, but it's not that he doesn't have the money... he just has to stick to the "one out, one in" rule to keep his WIS thing under control b-)


----------



## yonsson

PYLTN said:


> Any thoughts on the likely movement and price point?
> 
> Edit : of the 6159 reissue


I'm sure there will be more
info in a month or so. 
But neither price nor movement is hard to guess.


----------



## PYLTN

yonsson said:


> I'm sure there will be more
> info in a month or so.
> But neither price nor movement is hard to guess.


It is for me I'm afraid. New to the Seiko forecasting game


----------



## JoeOBrien

yonsson said:


> Hi-beat is cool but there is no real reason for it. Time keeping is dependent on more than speed. My three hi-beat GS models are +4/+7/+8 spd, very consistently, but still not OK in my book.


Yeah it's hard to make a case for hi-beat being more accurate when the GS spec is -1/+8 and many other brands with 4hz or lower are well within -2/+2. It makes the GS 'hi-beat specials' look like a bit of a joke at -2/+4. Seiko accuracy specs are in dire need of tightening up across the board.


----------



## yonsson

PYLTN said:


> It is for me I'm afraid. New to the Seiko forecasting game


There is only one hi-beat movement outside of the GS line and that's the 8L55, it has only been used in one case so far, the sbex001/003/005. The sbex however is a professional 1000m, he-safe titanium diver. It retailed for $6850.

So a GUESS would be monoque case, 300m, 8L55, $5000-$6000.


----------



## dinexus

What are the odds that we’ll get a Spring Drive GMT in a Diver or 100m WR case that measures less than 43mm and isn’t hockey puck-thick? Seems about the only way I’ll get a ‘keeper’ Seiko in the collection at this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

dinexus said:


> What are the odds that we'll get a Spring Drive GMT in a Diver or 100m WR case that measures less than 43mm and isn't hockey puck-thick? Seems about the only way I'll get a 'keeper' Seiko in the collection at this point.


Google mm600 and sbge001/201. 
There are many 100m GS cases that are less than 43mm and under 13mm thick. 100m wr is pretty much standard for GS, there are only a few models with less WR.


----------



## JacobC

JoeOBrien said:


> Yeah it's hard to make a case for hi-beat being more accurate when the GS spec is -1/+8 and many other brands with 4hz or lower are well within -2/+2. It makes the GS 'hi-beat specials' look like a bit of a joke at -2/+4. Seiko accuracy specs are in dire need of tightening up across the board.


It's no secret that Seiko under -advertises their accuracy and over -delivers. My Presage running 6RXX that people bag on all day is running +1.1spd over the entire week.


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

*SRPC07 and SRPB97 are one. There is no difference.*


----------



## timetellinnoob

tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 12738921
> 
> 
> *SRPC07 and SRPB97 are one. There is no difference.*


WHAT. WHAT IS THE POINT OF THE AMAZON EXCLUSIVE THEN (it's not the rubber strap let me tell you)

edit: never had a samurai, but have vaguely been contemplating the new gen ones. so i'm not "offended" on some weird 'i have a samurai and now it's ruined' level.

i just find it so _strange _Seiko USA would hype up the Amazon model, then very shortly afterward (a month?) release the same watch to other markets -- and even more confusingly, after it had been touted as a _different orange dial_.

what a weird debacle. wonder how/why Seiko would have made these decisions, but, there's literally no way we could ever know, haha. if it ever came out though, i _would_ take a gander at an orange waffle dial...


----------



## JacobC

timetellinnoob said:


> WHAT. WHAT IS THE POINT OF THE AMAZON EXCLUSIVE THEN (it's not the rubber strap let me tell you)


Do they possibly have different glass?


----------



## walrusmonger

Jacob Casper said:


> Do they possibly have different glass?


Amazon exclusive was an orange samurai, in a small box, with a rubber strap wedged underneath the watch (on bracelet). The watch had hardlex like the other samurai models (minus Zimbe). The difference is the rubber strap, and the fact that you'll be able to pay less than MSRP on it.


----------



## JacobC

walrusmonger said:


> Amazon exclusive was an orange samurai, in a small box, with a rubber strap wedged underneath the watch (on bracelet). The watch had hardlex like the other samurai models (minus Zimbe). The difference is the rubber strap, and the fact that you'll be able to pay less than MSRP on it.


Weird


----------



## Foxman2k

JoeOBrien said:


> Yeah it's hard to make a case for hi-beat being more accurate when the GS spec is -1/+8 and many other brands with 4hz or lower are well within -2/+2. It makes the GS 'hi-beat specials' look like a bit of a joke at -2/+4. Seiko accuracy specs are in dire need of tightening up across the board.


I sold my hi beat special for that exact reason. It's accuracy wasn't even all that good. And it was VERY susceptible to positional variance. Could be +1 crown up and -7 crown down. My SubC is -0.2 consistently at any position.

Spring drive on the other hand...


----------



## yonsson

Foxman2k said:


> I sold my hi beat special for that exact reason. It's accuracy wasn't even all that good. And it was VERY susceptible to positional variance. Could be +1 crown up and -7 crown down. My SubC is -0.2 consistently at any position.
> 
> Spring drive on the other hand...


Lets just say I'm not happy to have to pay for regulation on 2 of my 3 new watches. I find it very strange that +7 & +8 spd is considered OK on watches that cost almost €7000 each. They will probably keep good time after regulation but it shouldn't be needed in the first place. Luckily I know a great watchmaker that will (probably) regulate them cheap for me, but still.

Another thing I can't grasp is how a watch can keep +8 on the wrist when it passes +5/-3 static. It should be the other way around. At least that how my other watches work, might be +6/-4 in my timegrapher but +1 on the wrist.


----------



## timetellinnoob

are all these timings you guys talking about within COSC spec?


----------



## yonsson

timetellinnoob said:


> are all these timings you guys talking about within COSC spec?


What do you mean? 
COSC: 5 pos, +6/-4
GS: 6 pos, +5/-3 (-1/+10 for 28.8k & -1/+8 for 36k on the wrist).


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

yonsson said:


> Another thing I can't grasp is how a watch can keep +8 on the wrist when it passes +5/-3 static. It should be the other way around. At least that how my other watches work, might be +6/-4 in my timegrapher but +1 on the wrist.


Most of my watches, but not all, run slower on my wrist unless I am more active than just sitting at my desk in front of a computer all day. When I am more active, the watches are kept wound and warm on my wrist and they get the occasional unconscious shake or hard knock that speeds them up temporarily.

My Nomos and watches with Seiko 7S and 6R15B (not C) movements seem to slow down in the watch box while everything else races ahead a few extra seconds per day than if they were worn.


----------



## yonsson

Still confused. Caseback says LE.


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

Stil LE but not 300pcs. Like srpb11, srpb09, vvv padi limited, but dont have number for watches.


----------



## yonsson

tungnguyenmfe said:


> Stil LE but not 300pcs. Like srpb11, srpb09, vvv padi limited, but dont have number for watches.


Either it's limited or it's special edition...
The PADI Turtle isn't limited, it says "Special Edition" on the caseback.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Jacob Casper said:


> It's no secret that Seiko under -advertises their accuracy and over -delivers. My Presage running 6RXX that people bag on all day is running +1.1spd over the entire week.


Frankly it's being too kind to say they overdeliver on timekeeping. Their wide accuracy specs are simply to cover themselves. Your 6R might be +1 but someone else's 6R will be +6, or -9, or +23. And that's acceptable for a watch in the 6R price range. But not for a GS. A modern, high-tech movement like the 9S, adjusted in 6 positions, should not produce such wild variations. The very fact that the GS specs advertise two different tolerances, -3/+5 static and -1/+8/+10 worn, suggests that Seiko doesn't really have much confidence in their own adjustment. Not to mention that the 9S8 is only advertised as being 2 seconds tighter than the 9S6, making it rather pointless.

Basically their movements need updating. They are starting to look outdated and outclassed alongside the competition. I'm hopeful they'll announce some sort of new improvements at Basel, to coincide with the mechanical GS anniversary.



yonsson said:


> Either it's limited or it's special edition...
> The PADI Turtle isn't limited, it says "Special Edition" on the caseback.


This stuff is getting a bit suspicious. We need to get all the LE owners together and see if any of them have the same 'limited' number on their casebacks


----------



## timetellinnoob

yonsson said:


> What do you mean?
> COSC: 5 pos, +6/-4
> GS: 6 pos, +5/-3 (-1/+10 for 28.8k & -1/+8 for 36k on the wrist).


nothing, nevermind. I just never could understand how people can love or hate a watch on it being like literally 1 second too slow or fast over a day. like how can a single second matter that much, haha.


----------



## Foxman2k

timetellinnoob said:


> nothing, nevermind. I just never could understand how people can love or hate a watch on it being like literally 1 second too slow or fast over a day. like how can a single second matter that much, haha.


In the case of the hi beat special, where its whole purpose is accuracy IMO, it matters a lot.


----------



## appleb

Does anyone know any vendors taking preorders for the SARY089 / SRPC03?


----------



## khd

timetellinnoob said:


> nothing, nevermind. I just never could understand how people can love or hate a watch on it being like literally 1 second too slow or fast over a day. like how can a single second matter that much, haha.


I'm the same as you (I actually set my watches a few minutes fast on purpose) and I have no idea what sort of accuracy I get with any of my watches because I never check. When I used to wear one auto on a daily basis I'd only reset it every few months when I redid the date after the shorter months, and by then it was always a few minutes out.

However, some people are really into accuracy, and for them all that sort of thing really matters... I'm pretty sure people like me who dont worry about accuracy give them the _sheets_, after all telling the time is supposed to be the primary function of a watch right?

Hey, we've all got our strange little quirks... at least the accuracy nuts are rational, not like me who can't resist buying tool watches with specs I'm never going to need in real life


----------



## fluence4

Great shot of sprc23. It shows really nice how the watch looks.
The photo belongs to @yeomanseiko on Instagram.


----------



## walrusmonger

Uggg that alignment is terrible...


----------



## fluence4

walrusmonger said:


> Uggg that alignment is terrible...


It looks okay to me, even in the comments someone mentioned how perfect it is. Considering that even Rolexes have misalignments and other imperfections this is more than acceptable.


----------



## walrusmonger

fluence4 said:


> It looks okay to me, even in the comments someone mentioned how perfect it is. Considering that even Rolexes have misalignments and other imperfections this is more than acceptable.


Every single marker is off and the 6 is really rough.


----------



## yonsson

walrusmonger said:


> Every single marker is off and the 6 is really rough.


Get real, the photo isn't shot straight on. It's neither shot vertically nor horizontally straight.


----------



## walrusmonger

yonsson said:


> Get real, the photo isn't shot straight on. It's neither shot vertically nor horizontally straight.


tilted and not photographed head on, markers still look like they match the chapter ring. Maybe I'm wrong, but I'd like to see a head on shot to prove otherwise.


----------



## JacobC

Honestly the Seiko -bashing circle jerk on this thread is getting old.


----------



## walrusmonger

Here's another one from that ig user.


----------



## walrusmonger

Jacob Casper said:


> Honestly the Seiko -bashing circle jerk on this thread is getting old.


Seiko is my favorite brand, like many others here, just frustrating to see new mods come out like this. I have both gold and black turtles on order.


----------



## mi6_

Jacob Casper said:


> Honestly the Seiko -bashing circle jerk on this thread is getting old.


Personally I think it's unnaceptable for Seiko to put out so many watches with missalignment. If Seiko thinks they are going to move upmarket they better start checking the alignment on these watches before they leave the factory. I don't care if it's a $300 watch or a $3,000 watch, I expect good alignment. Surely with today's technology they can have a camera or something that checks every watches alignment and flags ones with bad alignment. That's why I won't buy any Seiko sight unseen now. I just can't trust them.

That said I do agree that photos can be deceiving and make the misalignment look worse than it really is.


----------



## walrusmonger

I agree , I think maybe this isn’t the thread to complain either. We should be hyping up new models not nitpicking


----------



## brandon\

walrusmonger said:


> We should be hyping up new models not nitpicking


Why? We're not mouthpieces or the marketing department for Seiko.


----------



## brandon\

Jacob Casper said:


> Honestly the Seiko -bashing circle jerk on this thread is getting old.


About the alignment issue, yes.

But I'm far done ragging on the PADI version of everything under the sun.


----------



## shelfcompact

walrusmonger said:


> View attachment 12743537
> Here's another one from that ig user.


Yeah, it's pretty off. Even more than my turtles.


----------



## walrusmonger

I’ve got the srpc44 coming to me soon. I’ve never owned any gold tone watch before and think the Turtle case is amazing in gold. Ive got a 22mm brown rubber from the le mm1000 I’m going to put it on too, should look sweet. 

Was also thinking about an old school twist o flex in gold for that tongue in cheek look, undecided.


----------



## countingseconds

Jacob Casper said:


> Honestly the Seiko -bashing circle jerk on this thread is getting old.


Why say that, do you work for Seiko? Judging by how successful their turtle line is, Seiko might think we the consumers have very low expectations regarding their watches. They are wrong and complaining is the only way to let them know that we are not happy. Check out my PADI turtle. I completely love it because it was a birthday gift from my wife and the PADI word has a meaning to me. However, it is disappointing that the date is not centered in the window. I went to a service center and fixing it is not covered by warranty as long as I can still read the date. Happy with the watch and I can be even happier!


----------



## JacobC

countingseconds said:


> Why say that, do you work for Seiko? Judging by how successful their turtle line is, Seiko might think we the consumers have very low expectations regarding their watches. They are wrong and complaining is the only way to let them know that we are not happy. Check out my PADI turtle. I completely love it because it was a birthday gift from my wife and the PADI word has a meaning to me. However, it is disappointing that the date is not centered in the window. I went to a service center and fixing it is not covered by warranty as long as I can still read the date. Happy with the watch and I can be even happier!


I say that because I come to this thread for information and not opinions. This thread originally started to provide users with info on which watches were coming, where to find them and so on, not moan about every release.


----------



## shelfcompact

Jacob Casper said:


> I say that because I come to this thread for information and not opinions. This thread originally started to provide users with info on which watches were coming, where to find them and so on, not moan about every release.


The first page has opinions as well as news about Seiko's new releases. 
The literal first reply has a "moan" about the "bastardization of the Prospex line".

Of course we have opinions, it's a discussion forum. If you want just news and straight facts, then go to www.seiko.com.


----------



## yonsson

Lagom is best guys. 
I like both the releases, the speculations and the opinions. But when the same complaint comes up the 100th time, then it gets lame.


----------



## countingseconds

yonsson said:


> Lagom is best guys.
> I like both the releases, the speculations and the opinions. But when the same complaint comes up the 100th time, then it gets lame.


Hahaha, I bet that's the same attitude at the Seiko QC management meetings, hahaha. Too funny.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Jacob Casper said:


> I say that because I come to this thread for information and not opinions. This thread originally started to provide users with info on which watches were coming, where to find them and so on, not moan about every release.


You could start another thread.....free forum and all....or just scroll past the stuff you dont want to read....or unsubscribe and wait for stuff to hit the open market, it is just a watch after all.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Posted this morning....looks great









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

Bronze Turtle anyone?









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## GirchyGirchy

valuewatchguy said:


> You could start another thread.....free forum and all....or just scroll past the stuff you dont want to read....or unsubscribe and wait for stuff to hit the open market, it is just a watch after all.


A better solution would be for someone to create a **let's whine about upcoming seiko watches** thread so this one is just about the upcoming releases, and not the endless b!tching about the same thing, over and over. It's one thing to say one doesn't like a particular release, but the constant rehashing gets old.


----------



## valuewatchguy

GirchyGirchy said:


> A better solution would be for someone to create a **let's whine about upcoming seiko watches** thread so this one is just about the upcoming releases, and not the endless b!tching about the same thing, over and over. It's one thing to say one doesn't like a particular release, but the constant rehashing gets old.


One more









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

GirchyGirchy said:


> A better solution would be for someone to create a **let's whine about upcoming seiko watches** thread&#8230;


Don't let your dreams stay dreams. Be the change you want.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Jacob Casper said:


> Honestly the Seiko -bashing circle jerk on this thread is getting old.


Yeah, let's just ignore their horrible QC, and keep drinking the Kool-Aid. There's a tolerance for everything, and they're continuously heading outside that tolerance.

If they need to charge $35-$50 more per watch to clean stuff up on the QC side, then they should do it because they're losing customers.

Although I guess for some people they're doing just fine, even if the watch looks like it's been assembled by a blind elephant.


----------



## shelfcompact

Let’s keep the praise and excitement out of this thread too. Don’t like to see people happy. Just the facts ma’am. 

That custom bronze turtle is actually very :: 
I really :: it! Hope price is reasonable.


----------



## fluence4

Check yeomanseiko' s blog. There you will find a fantastic review of the new turtles!
https://yeomanseiko.com/2017/12/20/new-seiko-turtle-srpc23k-srpc25k/


----------



## brandon\

shelfcompact said:


> Let's keep the praise and excitement out of this thread too. Don't like to see people happy. Just the facts ma'am.
> 
> That custom bronze turtle is actually very ::
> I really :: it! Hope price is reasonable.


This could be a fill in the blank or unnecessary censorship game.


----------



## fluence4

SRPC13 SRPC15 SRPC16. They are around 44mm.
via Topwatch on Facebook


----------



## valuewatchguy

I officially would like a baby turtle









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

valuewatchguy said:


> One more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


This little PADI looks smashing.


----------



## shelfcompact

Few more pics of the SRPC44


----------



## khd

brandon\ said:


> This could be a fill in the blank or unnecessary censorship game.


Don't get me started on the ....ing censor filter here on WUS... honestly, I feel that it is ....ing discriminatory against ....ing Aussies like me, I mean seriously how are Aussie ....s supposed to ....ing communicate on here when the ....ing website filters out every second ....ing word!


----------



## valuewatchguy

khd said:


> Don't get me started on the ....ing censor filter here on WUS... honestly, I feel that it is ....ing discriminatory against ....ing Aussies like me, I mean seriously how are Aussie ....s supposed to ....ing communicate on here when the ....ing website filters out every second ....ing word!


They dont realize that ....ing is used as a noun, adjective, and a verb in some parts of the world

Out of curiosity is Australian television much looser with those words? Does the weather guy say something like this "the ....ing cold front moves in here on Wednesday and will bring a little bit of ....ing snow with some possible sleet"

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Anybody looking for a baby turtle, Aussie store Quality Watches For Men And Women For Sale - ChronosPride has them in stock, they have great customer service too.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Cobia said:


> Anybody looking for a baby turtle, Aussie store Quality Watches For Men And Women For Sale - ChronosPride has them in stock, they have great customer service too.


It's like the turtle craze starting all over again in terms of pricing

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## wwarren

GirchyGirchy said:


> A better solution would be for someone to create a **let's whine about upcoming seiko watches** thread so this one is just about the upcoming releases, and not the endless b!tching about the same thing, over and over. It's one thing to say one doesn't like a particular release, but the constant rehashing gets old.


Winders gonna wind and whiners gonna whine...


----------



## JacobC

wwarren said:


> Winders gonna wind and whiners gonna whine...


Unless you bought a $50 winder  then you'd be whining about a winder that makes a whine or doesn't wind while whining.


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

new line seiko 5 ? anyone know some infomation?


----------



## josayeee

The above watches would be great for modding!!


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

New line seiko







https://www.passthewatch.com/seiko-5-automatic-srpb91-black-dial-stainless-steel-men-s-watch


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Just arrived Limited Edition Victorinox alpnach Auto chrono









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## mfunnell

valuewatchguy said:


> Out of curiosity is Australian television much looser with those words?


Yes.


valuewatchguy said:


> Does the weather guy say something like this "the ....ing cold front moves in here on Wednesday and will bring a little bit of ....ing snow with some possible sleet"


Hardly ever. That's because snow is inconvenient stuff, so we usually allow it to fall only on ski-fields or elsewhere in the imaginatively-named Snowy Mountains.

...Mike


----------



## Seppia

The baby turd looks amazing (well, except for the cyclops), as usual much bette in real life pics than on the terrible Seiko renderings. 

Wait am I allowed to complain about seiko renderings?
Not sure. 

I'll never understand the users that believe criticism doesn't belong in threads. 

People should be able to say the modern Rolex sub fat lugs look terrible if they believe so. 

It's obvious that on this thread people comment (both positively and negatively) on the new releases that our fellow users are so kind to post. 

Misalignment complains may grow old for some, if Seiko just fixed the bloody issue no people would be complaining though.


----------



## Seikogi

tungnguyenmfe said:


> New line seiko
> View attachment 12748927
> 
> https://www.passthewatch.com/seiko-5-automatic-srpb91-black-dial-stainless-steel-men-s-watch


Just checked Seiko website ( Seiko 5 Automatik | GERMAN )

it says Seiko 5 should be day/date.

What are they doing?


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

Seikogi said:


> Just checked Seiko website ( Seiko 5 Automatik | GERMAN )
> 
> it says Seiko 5 should be day/date.
> 
> What are they doing?


"From the very start, Seiko 5 was created to be a watch whose performance would serve the demanding needs of the new 1960's generation, who cared less for tradition and more about life. The watch had five key attributes : 
1. Automatic winding 
2. Day/date displayed in a single window 
3. Water resistance 
4. Recessed crown at the 4 o'clock position 
5. Durable case and bracelet"

I think "day/date" is mean "day or date" not "day and date".

https://www.seikowatches.com/5sports/seiko5story/why5.html


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

double comment


----------



## Seikogi

tungnguyenmfe said:


> "From the very start, Seiko 5 was created to be a watch whose performance would serve the demanding needs of the new 1960's generation, who cared less for tradition and more about life. The watch had five key attributes :
> 1. Automatic winding
> 2. Day/date displayed in a single window
> 3. Water resistance
> 4. Recessed crown at the 4 o'clock position
> 5. Durable case and bracelet"
> 
> I think "day/date" is mean "day or date" not "day and date".
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/5sports/seiko5story/why5.html


I think you are correct. On the other hand it would not make sense to say "in a single window" if just one complication is involved...


----------



## aboutTIME1028

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Just arrived Limited Edition Victorinox alpnach Auto chrono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Sorry guys wrong thread

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying

that isn't the only seiko 5 without a day window... so again dont get why ppl are whining now 
many other seiko 5's previously have had no day.
http://www.watchsleuth.com/seiko5finder/search/?DWND[]=No


----------



## Seikogi

Everdying said:


> that isn't the only seiko 5 without a day window... so again dont get why ppl are whining now
> many other seiko 5's previously have had no day.
> SEIKO 5 Finder - Search Results for Day Window = No, Sorted by Popularity


You are correct. The amount of Seiko 5s is quite high ^^


----------



## khd

valuewatchguy said:


> Does the weather guy say something like this "the ....ing cold front moves in here on Wednesday and will bring a little bit of ....ing snow with some possible sleet"
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Nah mate... but only because it never fcuking snows here 

Here's an example weather forecast for you:


----------



## Shropshire_Tom

valuewatchguy said:


> They dont realize that ....ing is used as a noun, adjective, and a verb in some parts of the world
> 
> Out of curiosity is Australian television much looser with those words? Does the weather guy say something like this "the ....ing cold front moves in here on Wednesday and will bring a little bit of ....ing snow with some possible sleet"
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Listen to Kevin Bloody Wilson - if you have kids, make sure they are not in ear shot - real close to oz speak!!!

I love drinking with Ozzie's, most I have ever met and worked with a right good laugh and like a bevvie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan

tungnguyenmfe said:


> "From the very start, Seiko 5 was created to be a watch whose performance would serve the demanding needs of the new 1960's generation, who cared less for tradition and more about life. The watch had five key attributes :
> 1. Automatic winding
> 2. Day/date displayed in a single window
> 3. Water resistance
> 4. Recessed crown at the 4 o'clock position
> 5. Durable case and bracelet"
> 
> I think "day/date" is mean "day or date" not "day and date".
> QUOTE]
> 
> The "5" key points are:
> 
> 1. Diaflex (unbreakable mainspring)
> 2. Diashock (Seiko's shock resistant design, equivalent to the Swiss "Incabloc")
> 3. Automatic winding
> 4. Day/date indication
> 5. Water resistant
> 
> :-!


----------



## yonsson

Reviewed for your pleasure. Link under my avatar.


----------



## Radar1

yonsson said:


> Reviewed for your pleasure. Link under my avatar.


Awesome. Did you wind up keeping your blue Transocean? Mine landed last week.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Radar1 said:


> Awesome. Did you wind up keeping your blue Transocean? Mine landed last week.


I owned the black version for a few months and liked it a lot. 
I only borrowed the blue Chronograph to review it. I was very excited when it released but it was a little too thick for my taste even if I loved the style of it.


----------



## Radar1

yonsson said:


> I owned the black version for a few months and liked it a lot.
> I only borrowed the blue Chronograph to review it. I was very excited when it released but it was a little too thick for my taste even if I loved the style of it.


Yes, the chrono looks like a beast of a watch. I find the three-hander wears very well.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Radar1 said:


> Yes, the chrono looks like a beast of a watch. I find the three-hander wears very well.


Agree! Loved it. Perhaps I'll get the titanium springdrive version some day.


----------



## harald-hans

yonsson said:


> Agree! Loved it. Perhaps I'll get the titanium springdrive version some day.


Here is mine ...


----------



## yonsson

Cool, but we are talking about the Transocean models released 2016. I find it a little sad that the Transocean series didn't get more attention, great watches.


----------



## harald-hans

Sorry ...


----------



## Radar1

yonsson said:


> Agree! Loved it. Perhaps I'll get the titanium springdrive version some day.


How much? Or should I ask??

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

harald-hans said:


> Here is mine ...


I find those chrono pushers way over size..like giant nipples..

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Bettamacrostoma said:


> I find those chrono pushers way over size..like giant nipples..
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


Looks uncomfortable

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

yonsson said:


> Cool, but we are talking about the Transocean models released 2016. I find it a little sad that the Transocean series didn't get more attention, great watches.


Agree. Among many recent models the Transocean was the only one which was somehow original and fresh. Apparently it was just too pricey for the community.


----------



## brandon\

Bettamacrostoma said:


> I find those chrono pushers way over size..like giant nipples..
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


Like that chick from Total Recall.


----------



## Radar1

yonsson said:


> Cool, but we are talking about the Transocean models released 2016. I find it a little sad that the Transocean series didn't get more attention, great watches.


Agreed. Sensational. Very impressive in hand and they do not wear like a 45mm watch at all. The very deceptive size spec and integrated lugs likely turned some folks away. Sorry to hijack thread, as you stated no longer new. I was checking out the Ti one you linked a couple of days ago. Wow.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1

Bettamacrostoma said:


> I find those chrono pushers way over size..like giant nipples..
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


And that is problematic? Lol.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere

Nobody would argue the Transocean is overpriced if they actually were able to handle one in person. The finish and execution is that of a $2,000 watch.

My blue dial Transocean is sensational.









If this is overpriced, an Oris Aquis is ludicrously overpriced. Because the Transocean is better built and finished.


----------



## Radar1

Memento Vivere said:


> Nobody would argue the Transocean is overpriced if they actually were able to handle one in person. The finish and execution is that of a $2,000 watch.
> 
> My blue dial Transocean is sensational.
> 
> View attachment 12751153
> 
> 
> If this is overpriced, an Oris Aquis is ludicrously overpriced. Because the Transocean is better built and finished.


No-one should be suggesting they are over-priced if they haven't handled one in person. This is not your father's Sumo. It is in a completely different strata. It is also unique and I believe will become more coveted in time.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

v1triol said:


> Agree. Among many recent models the Transocean was the only one which was somehow original and fresh. Apparently it was just too pricey for the community.


I don't think the price is the problem. I think the 45mm size and the integrated bracelet are the killers. I love the watch and really want one but I know it will be ludicrously large for my 6.5" wrist. Might have helped if they included a rubber strap that fit the unique lugs. Stainless steel diashield, ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal. Is there a better speced Seiko Diver out there?

Now if Seiko did a 40-42mm version.....


----------



## shelfcompact

At a Macy's near you!
Hmm, maybe I should stop by this weekend.


----------



## yonsson

mi6_ said:


> I don't think the price is the problem. I think the 45mm size and the integrated bracelet are the killers. I love the watch and really want one but I know it will be ludicrously large for my 6.5" wrist. Might have helped if they included a rubber strap that fit the unique lugs. Stainless steel diashield, ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal. Is there a better speced Seiko Diver out there?
> 
> Now if Seiko did a 40-42mm version.....


This is the problem with people buying SEIKO, or people who claim they do. 
They complain that Seiko doesn't use ceramics, sapphire crystal and better clasps. Then SEIKO releases a great watch with all of that and people immediately start to complain that the watch is too expensive.

This is why you can't have nice things!


----------



## mtb2104

mi6_ said:


> I don't think the price is the problem. I think the 45mm size and the integrated bracelet are the killers. I love the watch and really want one but I know it will be ludicrously large for my 6.5" wrist. Might have helped if they included a rubber strap that fit the unique lugs. Stainless steel diashield, ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal. Is there a better speced Seiko Diver out there?
> 
> Now if Seiko did a 40-42mm version.....


I think it's okay, but a little on the thick side. 6.75-7 inch for your reference.


----------



## yankeexpress

yonsson said:


> This is the problem with people buying SEIKO, or people who claim they do.
> They complain that Seiko doesn't use ceramics, sapphire crystal and better clasps. Then SEIKO releases a great watch with all of that and people immediately start to complain that the watch is too expensive.
> 
> This is why you can't have nice things!


But it is a legitimate complaint as there are micro brand divers with sapphire, ceramic and a better movement than a 6r15/4r35 for less coin.


----------



## brandon\

yankeexpress said:


> But it is a legitimate complaint as there are micro brand divers with sapphire, ceramic and a better movement than a 6r15/4r35 for less coin.


And more choices of sizes.


----------



## Cobia

yonsson said:


> This is the problem with people buying SEIKO, or people who claim they do.
> They complain that Seiko doesn't use ceramics, sapphire crystal and better clasps. Then SEIKO releases a great watch with all of that and people immediately start to complain that the watch is too expensive.
> 
> This is why you can't have nice things!


Just for me personally i think they really missed the mark on these, i had a very good look at numerous models in the seiko boutique and wasnt impressed with the design, the white model was the tackiest looking seiko diver ive ever seen in any line, the bezel looked cheap and nasty almost like it was pulled off another watch, same with the bezel font and the modern case design, imo will age very quickly, there was not much to like with these for me, i dont think its the price thats kept the interest down, im just not sure they spoke to the people in the charm dept, thus the overall lack of interest.
Each to their own of course,, part of the beauty of seiko is its got something for everybody, the beauty is in the eye of the beholder, These observations are only my opinion, its all very subjective of course.


----------



## Galaga

I was at the Seiko Boutique the other day and they had this retro looking piece with a dark teal dial with a 4R movement on a strap. It was very nice. Didn’t catch the model number. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> I was at the Seiko Boutique the other day and they had this retro looking piece with a dark teal dial with a 4R movement on a strap. It was very nice. Didn't catch the model number.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seiko 5 or seiko? was it rectangle looking?


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> Seiko 5 or seiko? was it rectangle looking?


Sort of. Very cool. Similar dial colour to that alpinist that you like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Looks uncomfortable
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


They are not ... ;-)


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> Sort of. Very cool. Similar dial colour to that alpinist that you like.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Id love seiko to do a retro diver with a teal dial and black highlights, no sunburst, just a plain teal dial, would look the goods.


----------



## Radar1

mi6_ said:


> I don't think the price is the problem. I think the 45mm size and the integrated bracelet are the killers. I love the watch and really want one but I know it will be ludicrously large for my 6.5" wrist. Might have helped if they included a rubber strap that fit the unique lugs. Stainless steel diashield, ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal. Is there a better speced Seiko Diver out there?
> 
> Now if Seiko did a 40-42mm version.....


This may sound crazy, but it may not look that outlandish on your wrist. It wears like a 43mm and the underside of the mid-case is rounded back inwards to help even more. Certainly wears smaller than a Sumo or a Shogun. Maybe too much for your wrist, but worth trying on if you can.










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1

yankeexpress said:


> But it is a legitimate complaint as there are micro brand divers with sapphire, ceramic and a better movement than a 6r15/4r35 for less coin.


Finished like this? Designed like this? Diashield? Solid block ceramic bezel? No way. This watch is a piece of art.

I would add that you have a strange negative obsession with the 6R15 simply because it isn't hi-beat? The advantages of the lower beat movement are well documented and the 50 hour PR is significantly better than a standard 2824 or SW200. The next movement up is the 8L35? How much would that add to the cost of the Transocean? They have produced an absolutely stellar watch, with proven and solid movement, for $1k. Some may not like the size or design elements, but those are purely subjective complaints and have no relevance to quality or value.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Cobia said:


> Just for me personally i think they really missed the mark on these, i had a very good look at numerous models in the seiko boutique and wasnt impressed with the design, the white model was the tackiest looking seiko diver ive ever seen in any line, the bezel looked cheap and nasty almost like it was pulled off another watch, same with the bezel font and the modern case design, imo will age very quickly, there was not much to like with these for me, i dont think its the price thats kept the interest down, im just not sure they spoke to the people in the charm dept, thus the overall lack of interest.
> Each to their own of course,, part of the beauty of seiko is its got something for everybody, the beauty is in the eye of the beholder, These observations are only my opinion, its all very subjective of course.


All it needed was normal lugs, it would have sold fine

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

The more we voice our opinions on misalignment or even vote with our wallets the more pressure Seiko will have to apply better QC, also the gold turtle looks  swap in the dial and chapter ring from a 775 and you'll have the sexiest turtle imo

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1

valuewatchguy said:


> All it needed was normal lugs, it would have sold fine
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


The angular lugs are an integral part of the design - no pun intended. For those who like the watch, part of the appeal. A better solution would have been a custom fit rubber strap to go with the beautiful bracelet.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere

Radar1 said:


> Finished like this? Designed like this? Diashield? Solid block ceramic bezel? No way. This watch is a piece of art.
> 
> I would add that you have a strange negative obsession with the 6R15 simply because it isn't hi-beat? The advantages of the lower beat movement are well documented and the 50 hour PR is significantly better than a standard 2824 or SW200. The next movement up is the 8L35? How much would that add to the cost of the Transocean? They have produced an absolutely stellar watch, with proven and solid movement, for $1k. Some may not like the size or design elements, but those are purely subjective complaints and have no relevance to quality or value.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Radar1 said:


> The angular lugs are an integral part of the design - no pun intended. For those who like the watch, part of the appeal. A better solution would have been a custom fit rubber strap to go with the beautiful bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Regular lugs would have appealed to a broader audience. Just like oris aquis lugs turn off so many......even with availability of custom fit rubber. It's not an uncommon sentiment that even those who like the Oris Aquis would have been okay with a standard lug 
Design.

Seiko has a strong fan base it wouldn't have taken much to create a warmer reception for the TO. Plus regular lugs could have been added while preserving the angular design of the lugs....especially by Seiko.

I like the watch I'm just saying that it would have sold better with a few minor changes. Did you by one out of curiousity? I havent kept with WRUW threads so I'm a bit out of the loop of what the wrist. I almost bougt the gold/dlc version last month when i found it under $900.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1

valuewatchguy said:


> Regular lugs would have appealed to a broader audience. Just like oris aquis lugs turn off so many......even with availability of custom fit rubber. It's not an uncommon sentiment that even those who like the Oris Aquis would have been okay with a standard lug
> Design.
> 
> Seiko has a strong fan base it wouldn't have taken much to create a warmer reception for the TO. Plus regular lugs could have been added while preserving the angular design of the lugs....especially by Seiko.
> 
> I like the watch I'm just saying that it would have sold better with a few minor changes. Did you by one out of curiousity? I havent kept with WRUW threads so I'm a bit out of the loop of what the wrist. I almost bougt the gold/dlc version last month when i found it under $900.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Mine is shown above. And I disagree that they need to make every piece for broad appeal first and foremost. I would also like to know how many they sold. Not on the scale of the Turtle, but I'd wager they sold plenty. Not every watch has to be cookie cutter and putting standard lugs on it would have made it more generic. Same for the Aquis. Like the TO, superb quality and value, even if not a strap lover's cup of tea.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1

valuewatchguy said:


> Regular lugs would have appealed to a broader audience. Just like oris aquis lugs turn off so many......even with availability of custom fit rubber. It's not an uncommon sentiment that even those who like the Oris Aquis would have been okay with a standard lug
> Design.
> 
> Seiko has a strong fan base it wouldn't have taken much to create a warmer reception for the TO. Plus regular lugs could have been added while preserving the angular design of the lugs....especially by Seiko.
> 
> I like the watch I'm just saying that it would have sold better with a few minor changes. Did you by one out of curiousity? I havent kept with WRUW threads so I'm a bit out of the loop of what the wrist. I almost bougt the gold/dlc version last month when i found it under $900.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


PS I would not have liked a standard lug on the Aquis. That just robs the watch of its identify and character. I have no doubt that plenty of people buy the Oris in part because of this unique design element, so it cuts both ways. Folks have plenty of other Seiko and Oris choices if switching out straps is a priority.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Radar1 said:


> And that is problematic? Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Im sure we'd manage them D

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Radar1 said:


> No-one should be suggesting they are over-priced if they haven't handled one in person. This is not your father's Sumo. It is in a completely different strata. It is also unique and I believe will become more coveted in time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Stunning piece,its on my list. That blue is mesmerising

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Im sure we'd manage them D
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


I don't know about that triplet reference of Brandon's. Little creepy. Lol.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

I love how I can choose to buy a Seiko I want if there is a model that I do not want. It is as if Seiko is designing and making watches under the revolutionary idea that individuals have different tastes and notions of affordability. It’s crazy, huh?


----------



## valuewatchguy

Radar1 said:


> Mine is shown above. And I disagree that they need to make every piece for broad appeal first and foremost. I would also like to know how many they sold. Not on the scale of the Turtle, but I'd wager they sold plenty. Not every watch has to be cookie cutter and putting standard lugs on it would have made it more generic. Same for the Aquis. Like the TO, superb quality and value, even if not a strap lover's cup of tea.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Just speculating what could have been. Their sales numbers are never going to known but just from a gut feel the TO is no where close to even a watch like the SBDC051. I know that means nothing so i have nothing further to contribute.

I've no dog in this hunt and have no problem to agree to disagree. Im still hoping for a 6159 anniversary reissue next year.

Have a Merry Christmas.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1

valuewatchguy said:


> Just speculating what could have been. Their sales numbers are never going to known but just from a gut feel the TO is no where close to even a watch like the SBDC051. I know that means nothing so i have nothing further to contribute.
> 
> I've no dog in this hunt and have no problem to agree to disagree. Im still hoping for a 6159 anniversary reissue next year.
> 
> Have a Merry Christmas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I am hoping for the same re-issue. Hopefully there will be affordable ones in the mix. Almost seems inevitable now?

I saw 16 reviews for the blue T0 on Seiya. That's not bad for watch released last year. Impossible to know how many were sold (I got the last one from my favorite Global Rakuten seller), but I just feel that the very distinctive case, bevelled lugs, and block ceramic bezel reflects a real desire by Seiko to make a design statement with these. Taking any of those components away would have been counter-productive to that goal. It really is a sensational watch in hand.

Merry Christmas to you and your family too, VWG. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> I've no dog in this hunt and have no problem to agree to disagree. Im still hoping for a 6159 anniversary reissue next year.


It's coming and it's gonna cost you an arm and a leg so start saving. 



Radar1 said:


> ...


Happy to hear you like your watch! SEIKO pushed the model hard on the Japanese market so my guess is it did OK. But every year there seems to be a new forerunner, now it's Turtle time for sure.


----------



## yankeexpress

Radar1 said:


> I would add that you have a strange negative obsession with the 6R15 simply because it isn't hi-beat? The advantages of the lower beat movement are well documented and the 50 hour PR is significantly better than a standard 2824 or SW200. The next movement up is the 8L35? How much would that add to the cost of the Transocean? They have produced an absolutely stellar watch, with proven and solid movement, for $1k. Some may not like the size or design elements, but those are purely subjective complaints and have no relevance to quality or value.


There is absolutely nothing strange about having a smoother beat rate in a $500+ watch.

And there are definitely Seiko movements with 8bps between the lowbeat 6r15 and the 8L35, in fact every other 6R2x is 8bps, only the 6r15 is a lowbeat 6rxx movement.

And have at it if you want to spend too much over $500 for a low-beat movement, be my guest, it just won't be me.


----------



## Radar1

yonsson said:


> It's coming and it's gonna cost you an arm and a leg so start saving.
> 
> Happy to hear you like your watch! SEIKO pushed the model hard on the Japanese market so my guess is it did OK. But every year there seems to be a new forerunner, now it's Turtle time for sure.


Turtle is also for the masses. I agree that Seiko likely sold a chunk of Transoceans in the domestic market. Anyone who has actually handled one knows just how nice they really are.

I think the new Seiko darlings are the 051/053's. With good reason too. I bought both and kept the blue, after acquiring the bracelet. Not at the TO level, but still very nice at that price point.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1

yankeexpress said:


> There is absolutely nothing strange about having a smoother beat rate in a $500+ watch.
> 
> And there are definitely Seiko movements with 8bps between the lowbeat 6r15 and the 8L35, in fact every other 6R2x is 8bps, only the 6r15 is a lowbeat 6rxx movement.
> 
> And have at it if you want to spend too much over $500 for a low-beat movement, be my guest, it just won't be me.


So there's nothing else in the total watch equation than the movement?? Have you handled a Transocean to actually formulate an informed opinion on the watch?

I did "have at it" and couldn't be happier. The 6R15 is a solid, proven, robust movement and we all know about your extreme bias against anything less than high-beat. Sorry, have to take your assertions with a huge grain of salt. The TO is no standard fare micro, so don't even go there with that analogy. An Ocean One is a better watch and value because it has a 2824? Not a chance. With all due respect.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Radar1 said:


> So there's nothing else in the total watch equation than the movement?? Have you handled a Transocean to actually formulate an informed opinion on the watch?
> 
> I did "have at it" and couldn't be happier. The 6R15 is a solid, proven, robust movement and we all know about your extreme bias against anything less than high-beat. Sorry, have to take your assertions with a huge grain of salt. The TO is no standard fare micro, so don't even go there with that analogy. An Ocean One is a better watch and value because it has a 2824? Not a chance. With all due respect.


Respectfully, you go your way, and I'll go mine......as I did when I bit the bullet to get the SLA017 with 8L35 over all 6r15 Seiko.

Just calling out Seiko to show the Gigantic hole in the middle of their lineup.


----------



## Radar1

yankeexpress said:


> Respectfully, you go your way, and I'll go mine......as I did when I bit the bullet to get the SLA017 with 8L35 over all 6r15 Seiko.
> 
> Just calling out Seiko to show the Gigantic hole in the middle of their lineup.


Right. And what did you pay for it? You could have gotten a catalog case micro with 28.8 for $500. Remember? Your argument is singular and too narrow to even defend. Sorry to say.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere

Sorry to contribute to derailing this thread. 

My on topic thoughts at the moment include wishing for Seiko to finally reinvigorate the Alpinist line. I don't mean Alpinist style watches, like the SARGs and those other ones that came out this year, but the true Alpinist (~40mm, 200m water resistance with a screw down crown).

They've rested solely on the SARB017 for too long, it's a killer thematic design and I would love to see them finally do more with it. It's even more peculiar they haven't done anything with the line considering how much the 017 sells.


----------



## Radar1

Last comment on thread derailment: These 6R2X movements? I see some issues for a three-hand dive watch that should be pretty obvious. Maybe Seiko modified this in some manner to lose the power reserve and day/date complications? Is there a reference for that, if so?

Otherwise we go from Shogun/Transocean $$$ territory (~ $1000) to SBDX017 at $2100 and the 8L35? Like Hardlex on an MM300, Seiko must have its rational reasons for sticking with the workhorse, 23-jewel, bullet-proof 6R15. I have had nothing but success with the movement, personally. Some of my most accurate autos, and the PR is awesome.

I will also point out that the TO has sapphire, Diashield, a killer bracelet and clasp, surely expensive manufacturing costs for the exotic lug design, and a solid block ceramic bezel. All seemingly lost in the value "analysis".


----------



## yonsson

yankeexpress said:


> There is absolutely nothing strange about having a smoother beat rate in a $500+ watch.
> 
> And there are definitely Seiko movements with 8bps between the lowbeat 6r15 and the 8L35, in fact every other 6R2x is 8bps, only the 6r15 is a lowbeat 6rxx movement.
> 
> And have at it if you want to spend too much over $500 for a low-beat movement, be my guest, it just won't be me.


How stupid of me then to pay $15000 on a 21600 vph Blancpain since the skx007 has the same beat rate.


----------



## ahonobaka

yonsson said:


> How stupid of me then to pay $15000 on a 21600 vph Blancpain since the skx007 has the same beat rate.


yonsson my friend, we all make mistakes...If you need someone to buy the Blancpain off you for it's "true" price of an SKX, let me know!


----------



## zaratsu

Radar1 said:


> Right. And what did you pay for it? You could have gotten a catalog case micro with 28.8 for $500. Remember? Your argument is singular and too narrow to even defend. Sorry to say.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Agree with this.

Complaining about the lack of value in 21.6k beat watch over $500 and then purchasing an even more overpriced 28.8k beat watch does not make sense. If smooth beat is the sole criteria for the quality of a watch then Spring Drive would rule them all.

21.6k movements have their own benefits, it's a shame the spec sheet brigade writes them off so quickly sometimes.


----------



## Tanker G1

If Seiko never puts the 6R15 in a sub-$500 watch, this discussion isn't happening. But they equipped watches that can be had $300ish with it and now those knowledgeable of Seiko equate 6R15 with a lower priced watch. I'm happy to pay more (in some cases much more) for a watch with 6R15 if the finishing warrants it. It's a proven movement. I don't know but maybe Seiko of the past had a market-driven reason for pricing a well-finished Japanese watch with a quality movement so low. If you fully appreciate what an amazing value those $300 Seikos w/6R15 are, it's easier to see the value in a $700 model with the same movement but next-level finishing.


----------



## panda-R

Tanker G1 said:


> If Seiko never puts the 6R15 in a sub-$500 watch, this discussion isn't happening. But they equipped watches that can be had $300ish with it and now those knowledgeable of Seiko equate 6R15 with a lower priced watch. I'm happy to pay more (in some cases much more) for a watch with 6R15 if the finishing warrants it. It's a proven movement. I don't know but maybe Seiko of the past had a market-driven reason for pricing a well-finished Japanese watch with a quality movement so low. If you fully appreciate what an amazing value those $300 Seikos w/6R15 are, it's easier to see the value in a $700 model with the same movement but next-level finishing.


I agree with this. When I bought my SARG011 I'm pretty sure it was like less than 400 usd. Now it's hard for me to stomach buying anything around 1k with the same movement unless it's pretty special... (SPB069)...

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

Discussion about higher-priced Seikos usually devolves into arguments about the inherent worth of 21.6k movements in general. But that's the wrong discussion. The issue is whether the 6R15 itself is good enough to power watches approaching the $1000 range, considering the nearest competition (usually ETA). Its bph doesn't matter. We can talk about the 6R15's advantages over its competitors, but is it so good that it should be used in Seiko automatics from $400 to $1100? Should there really be no expectation of better performance when you're paying almost three times as much?


----------



## JacobC

JoeOBrien said:


> Discussion about higher-priced Seikos usually devolves into arguments about the inherent worth of 21.6k movements in general. But that's the wrong discussion. The issue is whether the 6R15 itself is good enough to power watches approaching the $1000 range, considering the nearest competition (usually ETA). Its bph doesn't matter. We can talk about the 6R15's advantages over its competitors, but is it so good that it should be used in Seiko automatics from $400 to $1100? Should there really be no expectation of better performance when you're paying almost three times as much?


If this was the case then all the watch companies producing $2-3,000 watches with an ETA 2824 in them wouldn't be selling any, but they are.


----------



## Tanker G1

JoeOBrien said:


> Should there really be no expectation of better performance when you're paying almost three times as much?


Please define better performance. My understanding is the 6R15 is durable and works pretty well.


----------



## Radar1

How exactly does a SARG011 compare to a Transocean? A watch is the sum of its parts, not a movement. Besides, wasn't the SARG011 advertised to have a "premium" movement used in some Prospex models? Decent watch for $400, but can't even be discussed in any realistic analogy with something loaded with high-end features like a TO.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1

Tanker G1 said:


> Please define better performance. My understanding is the 6R15 is durable and works pretty well.


If you stare at the seconds hand for long enough you will see that it sweeps marginally slower than a high-beat, lol. If you don't spend your day doing this, you can have solid accuracy, bullet-proof reliability, stellar PR, and a robustness that will just keep trucking without responsible servicing. Stick it in a remarkably finished and optioned watch like an SBDC047 for the win.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

My $0.02 on the 6R15:

There’s nothing wrong with the movement. It’s a solid low-beat workhorse, with a 50-hr power reserve, that is reliable and is easily serviced.

It’s similar to the 3.2L V6 used in the original NSX. The car as a whole is phenomenal, but the power plant is nothing special. You can find similar power plants in Honda’s grocery getter passenger cars. 

The swiss movements are like a Ferrari V8. They’re high strung, high revving (see high beat), motors which are expensive to maintain and require careful attention and a skilled technician. They’re made with the utmost passion and are designed with aesthetic beauty in mind. 

It’s just two different approaches to similar applications. I respect the 6R15, but the Swiss movements pull at my heart strings more.


----------



## Tanker G1

Fair points. 

If you took a Transocean and put a V8 in it, how much $ should Seiko ask?


----------



## Radar1

Tanker G1 said:


> Fair points.
> 
> If you took a Transocean and put a V8 in it, how much $ should Seiko ask?


How much is an SBDX017? Therein lies your answer, or at least a reasonable facsimile.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1

And who says the 6r15 isn't a "V8"? Maybe not a Boss 429 or 426 Hemi, but a solid 350 or 351? Heck yes.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Tanker G1 said:


> Fair points.
> 
> If you took a Transocean and put a V8 in it, how much $ should Seiko ask?


Around $700-800. Same as Soprod asks for a Seiko design Swiss-made 28.8k they produce.


----------



## mleok

The problem with the 6R15 is the combination of it being unadjusted and unregulated, together with the lower beat rate. Lower beat rate movements are generally more prone to lower isochronism and higher positional variance, and are also typically harder to adjust.

Higher end movements are able to overcome these issues with a greater degree of care during adjustment, and tighter manufacturing tolerances, but in a lower end movement like the 6R15, all the variability intrinsic to the lower beat design manifests itself quite prominently.


----------



## Tanker G1

lxnastynotch93 said:


> It's similar to the 3.2L V6 used in the original NSX. The car as a whole is phenomenal, but the power plant is nothing special. You can find similar power plants in Honda's grocery getter passenger cars.


Thinking about this further, this analogy can be used the other way as well. 6R15 detractors seem to be saying the NSX should cost the same as the grocery getter because it has the same engine. Ridiculous. Yes, I understand the desire for a high performance engine in a sports car, seriously elevated costs aside. But we're talking watch movements, and there I'm just fine with the engine being a proven workhorse instead of a Ferrari, where the elevated costs can't as easily be justified. (IMO)


----------



## Radar1

Tanker G1 said:


> Thinking about this further, this analogy can be used the other way as well. 6R15 detractors seem to be saying the NSX should cost the same as the grocery getter because it has the same engine. Ridiculous. Yes, I understand the desire for a high performance engine in a sports car, seriously elevated costs aside. But we're talking watch movements, and there I'm just fine with the engine being a proven workhorse instead of a Ferrari, where the elevated costs can't as easily be justified. (IMO)


Exactly right.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1

yankeexpress said:


> Around $700-800. Same as Soprod asks for a Seiko design Swiss-made 28.8k they produce.


In what watch? Just so we can compare apples to apples. Lots of people think the LE model you bought is grossly over-priced. You could have had a Seiko with a better movement than the one in your $3700 piece for similar money.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1

mleok said:


> The problem with the 6R15 is the combination of it being unadjusted and unregulated, together with the lower beat rate. Lower beat rate movements are generally more prone to lower isochronism and higher positional variance, and are also typically harder to adjust.
> 
> Higher end movements are able to overcome these issues with a greater degree of care during adjustment, and tighter manufacturing tolerances, but in a lower end movement like the 6R15, all the variability intrinsic to the lower beat design manifests itself quite prominently.


Why has every one I have owned (several) been so accurate? I can be happy with that. My Gen 3 Black Monster was the most accurate auto watch I have owned. Nothing to sneeze at.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1

mleok said:


> The problem with the 6R15 is the combination of it being unadjusted and unregulated, together with the lower beat rate. Lower beat rate movements are generally more prone to lower isochronism and higher positional variance, and are also typically harder to adjust.
> 
> Higher end movements are able to overcome these issues with a greater degree of care during adjustment, and tighter manufacturing tolerances, but in a lower end movement like the 6R15, all the variability intrinsic to the lower beat design manifests itself quite prominently.


BTW, the argument presented earlier is that the Transocean is overpriced because of the 6R15. Complete disregard for any other features of the watch or the fact that the next movement step up is to $2100. Is the 62MAS LE overpriced because you can get the SBDX017 with the same movement for $1600 less?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Radar1 said:


> Is the 62MAS LE overpriced because you can get the 017 with the same movement for $1600 less?


Yes, insanely overpriced, but so is a Sub and a GS.

017 is a GS without the pretentious name and the Prospex X on the dial.


----------



## Radar1

Jacob Casper said:


> If this was the case then all the watch companies producing $2-3,000 watches with an ETA 2824 in them wouldn't be selling any, but they are.


I just spent a fair chunk of change on a Ball Skindiver II. Did I get ripped off because it has a 2824 inside? I guess the same for a Tudor with 2824. Grossly overpriced because I can have the same base movement in a $500 micro - admittedly non-COSC.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

yankeexpress said:


> Around $700-800. Same as Soprod asks for a Seiko design Swiss-made 28.8k they produce.


You need to looose the beat rate argument, it's lame. 
Blancpain, Audemars Piguet, Patek and so on "all" have low beat movements and they are still accurate and good enough to shame any 36k vph Grand SEIKO. It's not the 60s any more, beat rate says nothing about the quality of the movement.


----------



## Radar1

yankeexpress said:


> Yes, insanely overpriced, but so is a Sub and a GS.
> 
> 017 is a GS without the pretentious name and the Prospex X on the dial.


That's too bad. The Transocean is a solid value at around a grand.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1

yankeexpress said:


> Yes, insanely overpriced, but so is a Sub and a GS.
> 
> 017 is a GS without the pretentious name and the Prospex X on the dial.


The movement is only entry level GS, isn't it?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

yankeexpress said:


> Yes, insanely overpriced, but so is a Sub and a GS.
> 017 is a GS without the pretentious name and the Prospex X on the dial.


OK, now it's obvious you don't know what you are talking about. I have owned the mm300, the SLA017 and at least 10 different Grand Seiko models and GS is well above both the SLA017 and the mm300 when it comes to quality.


----------



## Radar1

yonsson said:


> OK, now it's obvious you don't know what you are talking about. I have owned the mm300, the SLA017 and at least 10 different Grand Seiko models and GS is well above both the SLA017 and the mm300 when it comes to quality.


But, but... none of that matters. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Tanker G1 said:


> Thinking about this further, this analogy can be used the other way as well. 6R15 detractors seem to be saying the NSX should cost the same as the grocery getter because it has the same engine. Ridiculous. Yes, I understand the desire for a high performance engine in a sports car, seriously elevated costs aside. But we're talking watch movements, and there I'm just fine with the engine being a proven workhorse instead of a Ferrari, where the elevated costs can't as easily be justified. (IMO)


I agree with you.

It doesn't make the NSX a bad car, it's just a different approach. And surely the cost to buy and cost to own is far less than a Ferrari.

Just like buying and owning a Fifty Fathoms is more expensive than buying and owning a Transocean. They're both phenomenal watches, but one is much more expensive.

If you want to have the more exotic watch, you buy the Blancpain. However, the Transocean will perform just as well, and it'll be better on the pocket over time for maintenance and repair.

It comes down to personal preference and budget. However, complaining about the NSX not being as exotic as the Ferrari, when it costs 1/3 the price is unwarranted. If you want a Ferrari then spend Ferrari money!


----------



## T6061

lxnastynotch93 said:


> My $0.02 on the 6R15:
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the movement. It's a solid low-beat workhorse, with a 50-hr power reserve, that is reliable and is easily serviced.
> 
> It's similar to the 3.2L V6 used in the original NSX. The car as a whole is phenomenal, but the power plant is nothing special. You can find similar power plants in Honda's grocery getter passenger cars.
> 
> The swiss movements are like a Ferrari V8. They're high strung, high revving (see high beat), motors which are expensive to maintain and require careful attention and a skilled technician. They're made with the utmost passion and are designed with aesthetic beauty in mind.
> 
> It's just two different approaches to similar applications. I respect the 6R15, but the Swiss movements pull at my heart strings more.


Not to quibble but the original 3.0L NSX engine (C30A) was unique to the NSX and not used in any other Honda. It was a double overhead cam, 24 Valve, Variable Valve Timing (VTEC) beast which featured titanium connecting rods and an 8000 rpm redline! The Type R went even further with a blueprinted and balanced crankshaft assembly which received the same labour-intensive, high precision assembly process used for Honda racing engines which were essentially hand built by Honda's most senior engine technicians. The performance targets for the NSX were the Ferrari 348 of the day and it exceeded those at a far lower total cost of ownership with far greater reliability. The use of thinner Fiber Reinforced Metal (FRM) cylinder liners along with a number of other performance tweaks took that engine to 3.2L (C32B) and added 20HP (270 to 290HP) in 1997. The 6R15 may be the equivalent of a bread and butter SOHC V6 (C32A) used in the Legend but the NSX's C30A/C32B had no parts commonality with any other Honda engine. Ok, back to our regularly scheduled programming. :-!


----------



## lxnastynotch93

T6061 said:


> Not to quibble but the original 3.0L NSX engine (C30A) was unique to the NSX and not used in any other Honda. It was a double overhead cam, 24 Valve, Variable Valve Timing (VTEC) beast which featured titanium connecting rods and an 8000 rpm redline! The Type R went even further with a blueprinted and balanced crankshaft assembly which received the same labour-intensive, high precision assembly process used for Honda racing engines which were essentially hand built by Honda's most senior engine technicians. The performance targets for the NSX were the Ferrari 348 of the day and it exceeded those at a far lower total cost of ownership with far greater reliability. The use of thinner Fiber Reinforced Metal (FRM) cylinder liners along with a number of other performance tweaks took that engine to 3.2L (C32B) and added 20HP (270 to 290HP) in 1997. The 6R15 may be the equivalent of a bread and butter SOHC V6 (C32A) used in the Legend but the NSX's C30A/C32B had no parts commonality with any other Honda engine. Ok, back to our regularly scheduled programming. :-!


Bruh.


----------



## jinfaep

All of you guys arguing/debating need to give it a rest and get back to posting some new and upcoming Seikos!

P.S. My 25 200 bph Omega Planet Ocean Master Chronometer is way more accurate than my 28 000 bph SLA017









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok

yonsson said:


> You need to looose the beat rate argument, it's lame.
> Blancpain, Audemars Piguet, Patek and so on "all" have low beat movements and they are still accurate and good enough to shame any 36k vph Grand SEIKO. It's not the 60s any more, beat rate says nothing about the quality of the movement.


These high end low beat rate movements are adjusted and produced with much tighter manufacturing tolerances, and that makes all the difference in the world. If you want to do what Seiko does, which is to not bother adjusting or regulating their lower end movements, then it would most definitely would benefit from a higher beat rate design.


----------



## yonsson

mleok said:


> These high end low beat rate movements are adjusted and produced with much tighter manufacturing tolerances, and that makes all the difference in the world. If you want to do what Seiko does, which is to not bother adjusting or regulating their lower end movements, then it would most definitely would benefit from a higher beat rate design.


We are extremely off topic now but as long as SEIKO stays off the silicon wagon, they will never be able to compete with the Swiss manufactures who use silicon balance springs, free spring balance wheels and more than one mainspring.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Jacob Casper said:


> If this was the case then all the watch companies producing $2-3,000 watches with an ETA 2824 in them wouldn't be selling any, but they are.


I didn't think I'd really have to point this out, but that's not the same thing at all; ETA movements have different grades of quality. A $3000 or even $2000 watch generally doesn't have a standard 2824 in it, it has an elabore or sometimes top grade (at the higher prices), with finer decoration, tighter adjustment and higher-quality materials. A 6R15 is exactly the same whether the watch costs $400 or $1100*. If Seiko adopted a similar grading system, with more expensive watches having a more adjusted version of the 6R, then that would be more acceptable.

EDIT: I should emphasise that when I say all 6Rs are exactly the same, I mean they're all produced to the same specs, but as we all know, their timekeeping might vary wildly. That's another thing when comparing the 6R to ETA for example - you can be fairly certain that a bog standard 2824 will keep time well within -15/+15, but even if it's outside that, it will be consistent. You don't know how your 6R will behave.


----------



## Foxman2k

yonsson said:


> How stupid of me then to pay $15000 on a 21600 vph Blancpain since the skx007 has the same beat rate.


And me for purchasing the 15400 which is running at -0.3 per day. Man that 21600 really stinks.


----------



## Radar1

JoeOBrien said:


> I didn't think I'd really have to point this out, but that's not the same thing at all; ETA movements have different grades of quality. A $3000 or even $2000 watch generally doesn't have a standard 2824 in it, it has an elabore or sometimes top grade (at the higher prices), with finer decoration and tighter adjustment. A 6R15 is exactly the same whether the watch costs $400 or $1100. If Seiko adopted a similar grading system, with more expensive watches having a more adjusted version of the 6R, then that would be more acceptable.


And the watch built around that core 6R15 varies vastly in quality and build as well. That's the biggest single oversight here.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Defo

Radar1 said:


> And the watch built around that core 6R15 varies vastly in quality and build as well. That's the biggest single oversight here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


A suggestion for the members here, maybe it is best to email these criticisms and suggestions about the 6R15 and the various levels of watches, to Seiko directly. Then they can improve and we can all get better watches. Seiko (and other non-Swiss) watch makers always seem to be behind when it comes to marketing, it is a shame that we are arguing about this when Seiko could be doing better, perhaps they just need our suggestions directly given to them.


----------



## Radar1

Defo said:


> A suggestion for the members here, maybe it is best to email these criticisms and suggestions about the 6R15 and the various levels of watches, to Seiko directly. Then they can improve and we can all get better watches. Seiko (and other non-Swiss) watch makers always seem to be behind when it comes to marketing, it is a shame that we are arguing about this when Seiko could be doing better, perhaps they just need our suggestions directly given to them.


Maybe so, but i have no issues with having this movement in a $1000 watch (any more than I did with my Shogun or Sumo LE). I don't have a complaint for Seiko over the matter at all. I just do not believe any watch's intrinsic value can be fully derived from merely the engine inside. That's nonsensical to me. Cheers.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## khd

I really hate to wade into this 6r15 thing, but it's funny because there are plenty of similar threads out there debating the ETA 2824. Basically they all boil down to whether you should pay more than $x for a watch with an ETA 2824 when its possible to get a completely different watch with the same 2824 movement for $0.1x. Same goes for some other popular movements, like the valjoux 7750... it's a pretty common trope on WUS and a number of other watch forums.

Surprisingly enough it turns out there's more to any given watch than its movement... if you don't see value in all those "other" components and prefer to place the weighting on the movement by all means don't buy the expensive watch, buy the cheaper one. Just whatever you decide, please understand that there's no point running around telling people who made a different choice that they got ripped off because they paid $x when their watch only has a 6r15 movement, or a 2824, or a 7750....

Or whatever, keep shaking your fist at those fools who refuse to listen, I'm sure you'll win everyone over to your way of thinking eventually, right?


----------



## JacobC

JoeOBrien said:


> I didn't think I'd really have to point this out, but that's not the same thing at all; ETA movements have different grades of quality. A $3000 or even $2000 watch generally doesn't have a standard 2824 in it, it has an elabore or sometimes top grade (at the higher prices), with finer decoration and tighter adjustment. A 6R15 is exactly the same whether the watch costs $400 or $1100. If Seiko adopted a similar grading system, with more expensive watches having a more adjusted version of the 6R, then that would be more acceptable.


You are correct, I guess my point was mechanically they are the same barring tighter regulation.


----------



## Radar1

Jacob Casper said:


> You are correct, I guess my point was mechanically they are the same barring tighter regulation.


Not one of mine has required that regulation. In fact, on balance they have all been more accurate than many of my 2824 pieces. Maybe it's just the luck of the draw, but I have now owned several of the 6R15, so have had a good sample.size. in fairness, some of the 2824's have run very well too, but across the spectrum less accurate. That precludes the higher grade 2824's I have owned.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Radar1 said:


> Not one of mine has required that regulation. In fact, on balance they have all been more accurate than many of my 2824 pieces. Maybe it's just the luck of the draw, but I have now owned several of the 6R15, so have had a good sample.size. in fairness, some of the 2824's have run very well too, but across the spectrum less accurate. That precludes the higher grade 2824's I have owned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm in agreement, my 6R series watches run better than most in my collection without regulation.


----------



## funnyperson1

I guess I’ll chime in since this thread is off the rails already.

Whether it’s technically accurate or not, the 6r15 is considered to be a lower grade movement than the 2824. The lower beat rate is part of it, but Seiko certainly isn’t helping itself with its absurd official ratings of -15 to +25 seconds that I really haven’t seen in practice unless the watch was dropped or magnetized. It does seem like the 2824 is a bit more complex mechanically and perhaps more refined.

I’ll also say that most Swiss manufacturers I’ve seen at least attempt some form of finishing, regulation, or modification once you approach the $1,000 range. The unfinished, unregulated 6r15 sticks out like a sore thumb here. I would compare the 6r15 to the newer Powermatic 80 movements in lower end tissots and Hamilton watches.

That’s fine from a practical perspective, the 6r15 is derived from the true workhorse 7s26 movements and should work reliably while taking some abuse for years. For me personally I really like the idea of being able to pick up an NE15 movement for $150 or so if a watch dies instead of paying several times that for a full service. I think it’s presence in watches up to $800-1000 is fine but it is a tougher sell as you move up that range. For me the transocean is a borderline choice because of the non swappable bracelet, but I agree that the materials and finishing are a step above most of the other 6r15 options. I think the $1,000 price tag would be fully justified if it came with the mm300 ratcheting clasp since you can’t swap the bracelet.

While i think Seiko is smartly pricing things at whatever price the market will bear, I do think the competitive environment has changed such that Seiko no longer represents the true value proposition once you get past the $400 or so price range. Customers now can get great watches with Saphire crystal and either 28.8k or an 80 hour power reserve for $500 or so from any number of micro brands or even Swatch group behemoths like Tissot and Hamilton.

Seiko has the history, pedigree, and a stable of unique designs to command a bit of a premium but I think they would do well to bring back the 4s15 movement for higher end prospex watches and a $2,000+ watch like the mm300 should be regulated to cosc standards imho.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

So, uh, how about those new Seikos?


----------



## Radar1

funnyperson1 said:


> I guess I'll chime in since this thread is off the rails already.
> 
> Whether it's technically accurate or not, the 6r15 is considered to be a lower grade movement than the 2824. The lower beat rate is part of it, but Seiko certainly isn't helping itself with its absurd official ratings of -15 to +25 seconds that I really haven't seen in practice unless the watch was dropped or magnetized. It does seem like the 2824 is a bit more complex mechanically and perhaps more refined.
> 
> I'll also say that most Swiss manufacturers I've seen at least attempt some form of finishing, regulation, or modification once you approach the $1,000 range. The unfinished, unregulated 6r15 sticks out like a sore thumb here. I would compare the 6r15 to the newer Powermatic 80 movements in lower end tissots and Hamilton watches.
> 
> That's fine from a practical perspective, the 6r15 is derived from the true workhorse 7s26 movements and should work reliably while taking some abuse for years. For me personally I really like the idea of being able to pick up an NE15 movement for $150 or so if a watch dies instead of paying several times that for a full service. I think it's presence in watches up to $800-1000 is fine but it is a tougher sell as you move up that range. For me the transocean is a borderline choice because of the non swappable bracelet, but I agree that the materials and finishing are a step above most of the other 6r15 options. I think the $1,000 price tag would be fully justified if it came with the mm300 ratcheting clasp since you can't swap the bracelet.
> 
> While i think Seiko is smartly pricing things at whatever price the market will bear, I do think the competitive environment has changed such that Seiko no longer represents the true value proposition once you get past the $400 or so price range. Customers now can get great watches with Saphire crystal and either 28.8k or an 80 hour power reserve for $500 or so from any number of micro brands or even Swatch group behemoths like Tissot and Hamilton.
> 
> Seiko has the history, pedigree, and a stable of unique designs to command a bit of a premium but I think they would do well to bring back the 4s15 movement for higher end prospex watches and a $2,000+ watch like the mm300 should be regulated to cosc standards imho.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some fair points, but I would argue that you will not touch the TO in terms of quality and finishing for the $500 price point you reference. The full value is either all about the movement - or it isn't. You can't have it both ways. I have owned many micros and entry-level Swiss watches in the price range you mention (and even higher) and I can't think of one that was on the same _overall _level as the Transocean. The Sumo is the forum darling with an MSRP around $500, but in overall (comprehensive) assessment, the Transocean kicks it's butt (acknowledging that design cues are subjective). That with all due respect to Sumo owners.


----------



## Radar1

brandon\ said:


> So, uh, how about those new Seikos?


What have you got for us?? |>


----------



## yonsson

Radar1 said:


> What have you got for us?? |>


Perhaps it's that 6159 reissue lurking in the shadows.


----------



## Radar1

yonsson said:


> Perhaps it's that 6159 reissue lurking in the shadows.


I keep hoping. Good thing we had some "filler" going on.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk

yonsson said:


> Perhaps it's that 6159 reissue lurking in the shadows.


Or perhaps a re-issue of the 7549-7009 (600m) or SBDS018 (1000m) golden quartz tuna? Shoudn't be a very big technical efford.


----------



## mleok

yonsson said:


> We are extremely off topic now but as long as SEIKO stays off the silicon wagon, they will never be able to compete with the Swiss manufactures who use silicon balance springs, free spring balance wheels and more than one mainspring.


You don't need silicon hairsprings, free sprung balances and multiple barrels to have a good low beat movement, but you do need to adjust it, and you need tighter manufacturing tolerances. Honestly, at the entry level, good accuracy, isochronism, and low positional variance is most easily and cheaply achieved using a high beat design, which is the point I've been trying to make.


----------



## Radar1

mleok said:


> You don't need silicon hairsprings, free sprung balances and multiple barrels to have a good low beat movement, but you do need to adjust it, and you need tighter manufacturing tolerances. Honestly, at the entry level, good accuracy, isochronism, and low positional variance is most easily and cheaply achieved using a high beat design, which is the point I've been trying to make.


Every 6R15 I have owned has run within +/- 5-6 seconds. A couple were within +/- 2 per day. One ran consistently at +1. Is there a reason they would need adjustment? Two of my NH35's have been brutal (i.e. ~ -40 per day). Just curious. I have had at least three 2824's that were out 15-20 seconds per day, out of the box. For some reason I have had much better luck with SW200's, though I have owned only four of them.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

Radar1 said:


> Every 6R15 I have owned has run within +/- 5-6 seconds. A couple were within +/- 2 per day. One ran consistently at +1. Is there a reason they would need adjustment? Two of my NH35's have been brutal (i.e. ~ -40 per day). Just curious. I have had at least three 2824's that were out 15-20 seconds per day, out of the box. For some reason I have had much better luck with SW200's, though I have owned only four of them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I'm a huge fan of seiko myself, but this is just anecdotal. 
Personally my experience (also anecdotal) has been the complete opposite, with 6r15 powered watches being generally less accurate and less precise than my ETA powered ones.

This said, seiko movements are generally awesome for the price. 
The only completely inexcusable thing they do is not adjusting and regulating the 8l35 in the MM300s. 
I've owned three of those, and part of the reason why they never stuck was that I cannot accept a $1600 watch to come out of the box with a +15spd "accuracy" (happened twice)


----------



## walrusmonger

I saw the new orange Samurai and gold turtle at Macy's yesterday. The orange Samurai looked the same as the amazon "exclusive" and was in the same box sans the rubber strap. We already knew this but it's just another confirmation from another retailer.

The gold Turtle looks great, I'm glad I ordered one- delayed delivery until tomorrow.

The Macy's had a really nice Prospex display compared to what I usually see there, they had many colors of the Turtle, the Samurai, and a few of the other solar models.


----------



## Radar1

Seppia said:


> I'm a huge fan of seiko myself, but this is just anecdotal.
> Personally my experience (also anecdotal) has been the complete opposite, with 6r15 powered watches being generally less accurate and less precise than my ETA powered ones.
> 
> This said, seiko movements are generally awesome for the price.
> The only completely inexcusable thing they do is not adjusting and regulating the 8l35 in the MM300s.
> I've owned three of those, and part of the reason why they never stuck was that I cannot accept a $1600 watch to come out of the box with a +15spd "accuracy" (happened twice)


Of course it is anecdotal. My point was that regulation is hardly required if a movement runs well. Given my success with several 6R15 movements, I seriously question any assertion that they should be regulated (unless - like any movement - they run poorly). At the end of the day, quartz accuracy is not a goal here. Autos have idiosyncrasies, but having owned as many as I have I can state that in terms of accuracy the 6R15 seems to be a very solid movement.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1

walrusmonger said:


> I saw the new orange Samurai and gold turtle at Macy's yesterday. The orange Samurai looked the same as the amazon "exclusive" and was in the same box sans the rubber strap. We already knew this but it's just another confirmation from another retailer.
> 
> The gold Turtle looks great, I'm glad I ordered one- delayed delivery until tomorrow.
> 
> The Macy's had a really nice Prospex display compared to what I usually see there, they had many colors of the Turtle, the Samurai, and a few of the other solar models.


How does the Samurai orange compare to a Monster?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger

Radar1 said:


> How does the Samurai orange compare to a Monster?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


 I don't have my OM anymore but if they're not the same color they are nearly the same.


----------



## Radar1

walrusmonger said:


> I don't have my OM anymore but if they're not the same color they are nearly the same.


Ok thanks. Wish it were a little deeper in colour but why should Seiko change a winning formula?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Seppia said:


> I'm a huge fan of seiko myself, but this is just anecdotal.
> Personally my experience (also anecdotal) has been the complete opposite, with 6r15 powered watches being generally less accurate and less precise than my ETA powered ones.
> 
> This said, seiko movements are generally awesome for the price.
> The only completely inexcusable thing they do is not adjusting and regulating the 8l35 in the MM300s.
> I've owned three of those, and part of the reason why they never stuck was that I cannot accept a $1600 watch to come out of the box with a +15spd "accuracy" (happened twice)


 I'd have to agree I've owned several 6r15 and all at least +8 or worse.....MM300....about the same for the 2 i owned....SLA017.....started at +16 a day and now settling in at +9.

Miyota 9015 sort of all over the board

Soprod....1 example....excellent +2

ETA 2824 usually +6 or better after several examples

STP.....2 examples...one was +2 and the other +8

Selitta SW200 ...... +4 on 2 examples
Selitta SW300 +1 on one current watch

SEIKO hibeat 36,0000 VHM......+3

Seiko Spring Drive ...... +5 a month

Seiko quartz tuna......+12 a month on 3 different examples

Nh35 ....all over the board

7S26 +20 or worse

None of this is a worthwhile sample though

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020

Radar1 said:


> How does the Samurai orange compare to a Monster?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Here ya go, they are the exact same color.


----------



## Cobia

ffnc1020 said:


> Here ya go, they are the exact same color.


This looks two different shades of orange to me unless ones faded.


----------



## ffnc1020

Cobia said:


> This looks two different shades of orange to me unless ones faded.


It's just the lightning. The are the same color in the third picture but slightly different in the first two.


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> This looks two different shades of orange to me unless ones faded.


Did you buy one of these? From memory you bought an orange diver.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

brandon\ said:


> So, uh, how about those new Seikos?


What? Sorry. I was too busy counting how many ticks per second my Seiko Chariot is making. It is difficult because this high beat 2220 is a 2-hand caliber.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> Did you buy one of these? From memory you bought an orange diver.


I bought an orient mako xl orange dial, luckily it didnt cost me much to test the orange waters because after owning it for a while i just cant bond with the orange, its too in my face too look at all day.
Having said that its a lot darker orange than these seikos here, a bit too bright, the watch is lovely though, i might bond with it down the track or i'll just trade or flip it.


----------



## yonsson

Seppia said:


> I'm a huge fan of seiko myself, but this is just anecdotal.
> Personally my experience (also anecdotal) has been the complete opposite, with 6r15 powered watches being generally less accurate and less precise than my ETA powered ones.
> 
> This said, seiko movements are generally awesome for the price.
> The only completely inexcusable thing they do is not adjusting and regulating the 8l35 in the MM300s.
> I've owned three of those, and part of the reason why they never stuck was that I cannot accept a $1600 watch to come out of the box with a +15spd "accuracy" (happened twice)


This is the problem. It doesn't matter how accurate a movement is if you don't regulate it good. The 6R15c watches I've had have been very accurate-3/+3, but I have also owned a few that have been +10/-10. I fear it might be luck regarding the good ones. Same goes for 4R.

Its been the same with the 8L35 and 9S watches I've had, and have. They run at a very consistent speed but all have been regulated to +5/+8. It doesn't matter how accurate a 9s85 is if it's been regulated to +8, then I still have to go to my watchmaker to get it regulated.

If a 8L35 watch has a one piece case and runs at +10, then you are screwed, most watchmakers don't like that hassle and it's still running within specs so warranty won't help you.


----------



## mleok

Jacob Casper said:


> You are correct, I guess my point was mechanically they are the same barring tighter regulation.


The Top and Chronometer grade ETA movements feature a better hairspring, balance wheel, and shock absorbers than the standard and elabore grades.


----------



## mleok

Radar1 said:


> Every 6R15 I have owned has run within +/- 5-6 seconds. A couple were within +/- 2 per day. One ran consistently at +1. Is there a reason they would need adjustment? Two of my NH35's have been brutal (i.e. ~ -40 per day). Just curious. I have had at least three 2824's that were out 15-20 seconds per day, out of the box. For some reason I have had much better luck with SW200's, though I have owned only four of them.


How many 6R15s have you had, and how do you measure their accuracy? Do you measure them on a Timegrapher, or measure their average rate after several days use? Do you tend to keep them fully wound, and do you place them in a special position at night? Finally, do you vary the position you place them at night based on whether they are running fast or slow?


----------



## Radar1

ffnc1020 said:


> It's just the lightning. The are the same color in the third picture but slightly different in the first two.


The Sammy looks good, maybe would have been even better with a monochrome bezel insert. Nice pick-up.


----------



## Radar1

mleok said:


> How many 6R15s have you had, and how do you measure their accuracy? Do you measure them on a Timegrapher, or measure their average rate after several days use? Do you tend to keep them fully wound, and do you place them in a special position at night? Finally, do you vary the position you place them at night based on whether they are running fast or slow?


Likely 11-12 6R15's in total. I do not keep them fully wound. If stopped in the morning, typically a couple of shakes, and I wind them a couple of turns. Nothing scientific about how I measure accuracy - more a "real world" approach. I set to atomic time and then wear the watch for my waking hours that day. Don't wear watches at night, so put on dresser in whatever position is easiest at the time. I calculate from there. That said, it is the same for every auto watch I own, so there is no inherent bias in how it is done. I would add that the odd second or two variance created by how the watch sits when not on wrist is of no consequence to me. If an auto runs within 7-8 seconds for me, I am a happy camper. This level of movement (including the 2824) is not meant to mimic quartz accuracy. It is not difficult to discern trends in this manner and no 6R15 I have owned would have even been given consideration of formal regulation. I would guess that 3-4 2824's would have needed attention had I kept them. The 2824 in my Longines HC was insanely accurate, and others have been solid out of the box. NH35's have been all over the map. SW200's rock solid. For latter, not a great sample size at four, but I like what I have owned.

I have not timed my new TO yet (because it hasn't been sized), so maybe that will be the elephant in the room. I could always wind it well and leave it sitting for a day, adjusting physical orientation from time to time.

For the record, I do not doubt your assertion that the ETA will be easier to get within a tighter accuracy tolerance. But, after many years of watch collecting and a ton of Seiko autos, it simply has not been a meaningful factor for me. There is theory and pure practicality in play here.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Radar1 said:


> But, after many years of watch collecting and a ton of Seiko autos, it simply has not been a meaningful factor for me. There is theory and pure practicality in play here.


What he said +1

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1

valuewatchguy said:


> What he said +1
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Crap, now I am off to give the TO a stout wind and let the pieces fall where they may.


----------



## yonsson

https://www.grand-seiko.jp/sbgj231/

Seiko puts us back on track with a nice release.
"Mount Iwate sky"


----------



## Seppia

Wow that looks great.


----------



## davym2112

yonsson said:


> https://www.grand-seiko.jp/sbgj231/
> 
> Seiko puts us back on track with a nice release.


Another stunning dial...


----------



## JacobC

yonsson said:


> https://www.grand-seiko.jp/sbgj231/
> 
> Seiko puts us back on track with a nice release.


That's an incredible color combo

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Radar1

Seppia said:


> Wow that looks great.


I'm going to have to agree with you. Is that ok? |>


----------



## valuewatchguy

How much is this beauty. This is the first Boutique Edition that I really been drawn to.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1

valuewatchguy said:


> How much is this beauty. This is the first Boutique Edition that I really been drawn to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


We would both need to sell the farm - and a kidney for the import fees. Stunning watch.

~ $6k USD


----------



## yonsson

Radar1 said:


> We would both need to sell the farm - and a kidney for the import fees. Stunning watch.
> 
> ~ $6k USD


If you like the model, then it's worth it, I like my 003. 
But it's only sold in two stores world wide so you either need to go there or send someone to buy it for you.


----------



## Radar1

yonsson said:


> If you like the model, then it's worth it, I like my 003.
> But it's only sold in two stores world wide so you either need to go there or send someone to buy it for you.


...there goes the other kidney. Wait...


----------



## mike_right

yonsson said:


> https://www.grand-seiko.jp/sbgj231/
> 
> Seiko puts us back on track with a nice release.
> "Mount Iwate sky"


Wow! I have no words at all. 
It is marvelous!! Totally in love!


----------



## Seppia

Radar1 said:


> I'm going to have to agree with you. Is that ok? |>


Lol I think we can make an exception for this one time


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> If you like the model, then it's worth it, I like my 003.
> But it's only sold in two stores world wide so you either need to go there or send someone to buy it for you.


Which two?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

yonsson said:


> https://www.grand-seiko.jp/sbgj231/
> 
> Seiko puts us back on track with a nice release.
> "Mount Iwate sky"


If that had the old branding I'd be creaming myself and my SBGJ005 would be very worried indeed :O


----------



## Cobia

yonsson said:


> https://www.grand-seiko.jp/sbgj231/
> 
> Seiko puts us back on track with a nice release.
> "Mount Iwate sky"


Stunning, very sharp.


----------



## dinexus

That 231 is the first GS I’ve seen in a really long time to make me check my PayPal account balance. To play the devil’s advocate though, how come Seiko is churning out so many of these Hi-Beat GMTs lately?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

dinexus said:


> That 231 is the first GS I've seen in a really long time to make me check my PayPal account balance. To play the devil's advocate though, how come Seiko is churning out so many of these Hi-Beat GMTs lately?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cuz it's awesome to know the time where you at and in Tokyo simultaneously like brah


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

mike_right said:


> Wow! I have no words at all.
> It is marvelous!! Totally in love!


Wow!!
Lovely indeed!

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish

yonsson said:


> https://www.grand-seiko.jp/sbgj231/
> 
> Seiko puts us back on track with a nice release.
> "Mount Iwate sky"


Yowzah! 
I think I'm in love.


----------



## hitman23

What's the release info for this GMT?


----------



## MID

That is frackin' gorgeous! Just when I think I don't want another GS, Seiko does something like this.


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> Which two?


It's a SEIKO Premium Boutique exclusive. There are only two of those,
ond in Ginza (Tokyo) and one in Osaka. The store manager in Ginza told me they were going to get a store limited edition at the start of the year, this must have been it. I tried to get him to tell me about the model but SEIKO staff were breathing down our necks saing "no no no", so no luck there.


----------



## panda-R

Looks nice... Can't keep up with every single special release lol... 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> It's a SEIKO Premium Boutique exclusive. There are only two of those,
> ond in Ginza (Tokyo) and one in Osaka. The store manager in Ginza told me they were going to get a store limited edition at the start of the year, this must have been it. I tried to get him to tell me about the model but SEIKO staff were breathing down our necks saing "no no no", so no luck there.


Oh well. Trying to import something like that into the states it just be too expensive. Have to keep an eye out on watch Recon

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact

Nothing like a nice new color to settle everyone down.
Or maybe because it's high beat?


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

Newwwwww !!!!


----------



## TexasTaucher

^^^^OMG! 

Im skipping the sbdc051 and going with one of those 4'oclock crown guys. lawd. bet the case is gonna be beautiful.


----------



## timetellinnoob

these are going to start a Seiko Fan Civil War =)


----------



## Galaga

TexasTaucher said:


> ^^^^OMG!
> 
> Im skipping the sbdc051 and going with one of those 4'oclock crown guys. lawd. bet the case is gonna be beautiful.


I agree. What movement does it have?


----------



## timetellinnoob

Galaga said:


> I agree. What movement does it have?


6r15


----------



## Cobia

tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 12761039
> 
> View attachment 12761041
> 
> View attachment 12761043
> 
> 
> Newwwwww !!!!


BOOOM!!! What are these? 44mm! 4 oclock crown! sweet!


----------



## TexasTaucher

Galaga said:


> I agree. What movement does it have?


6r15. the 6159 reissue has the 8l55 and the "HULK" mm300 has the 8l35.

Its like a new sumo/mm300 hybrid.

can't wait for more pics.


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

New seiko 5 lines.


----------



## khd

tungnguyenmfe said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12761039&stc=1&d=1514451335"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12761041&stc=1&d=1514451356"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12761043&stc=1&d=1514451377"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> Newwwwww !!!!


Wow these are all cool, be interesting to see the cheaper 6r15 models side by side with the 051/053 models as they look quite similar in the pics but I'm sure the cases are different in lots of details (more than just crown placement) plus I think I like the indices on these dials marginally more.

Love the black and gold SLA025 but I don't even need to ask the price to know that I can't afford a LE with that movement









Still, makes me want a taste of the mm300 more than ever, I've nothing in the collection I'm willing to flip though so I think I'm going to try and lay off any more purchases for a year or two to save for one...


----------



## JimmyMack75

Yeah, that 6159 redo is amazing. I bet it has an equally amazing price.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

And just when I thought my 053 would hold me over for a while, they release the SPB079... damn!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

SLA025 here I come!


----------



## Biggles3

Anyone have any idea when the sla025 etc will be released? That really is a beauty!

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

I've come across the 2018 GS catalogue...

We're getting 9F quartz GMT calibre (in three models, black or blue with fixed 24hr outer bezel and a green (?) dial with inner GMT chapter ring) (green L.E.)
An SBGE201 variant on orange rubber L.E.
A new SBGT quartz day/date on jubilee L.E.
A brown/orange coloured SBGR L.E.
Two more dual-tone sports SBGC thingos but with blue ceramic instead of black (on the inner bracelet links too) L.E.
Another SBGM221 variant on 2 leathers L.E.
Three more hi-beat SPECIALS on leather with what I *think* is a return of the SBGL00x case (with the scalloped lugs) - Pt, 18KYG and SS all L.E
Three more 44GS spring drives on bracelets, one L.E. two tone (like the 44GS hi-beat two tones they did earlier this year)


----------



## fluence4

I don't like the X logo on marinemaster line (there are also no "marinemaster" writing). The new 6r15 diver looks nice (except the hands).


----------



## nupicasso

tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 12761055
> 
> View attachment 12761057
> 
> View attachment 12761061
> 
> View attachment 12761063
> 
> 
> New seiko 5 lines.


Are they moving the entire Seiko 5 line to the 4r caliber movement?

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

Domo said:


> I've come across the 2018 GS catalogue...
> 
> We're getting 9F quartz GMT calibre (in three models, black or blue with fixed 24hr outer bezel and a green (?) dial with inner GMT chapter ring) (green L.E.)


I hope the case size on these is going to be too big so my wallet stays safe. 
Seiko being seiko, there's a good chance I'm going to be saving some $$$


----------



## Domo

Seppia said:


> I hope the case size on these is going to be too big so my wallet stays safe.
> Seiko being seiko, there's a good chance I'm going to be saving some $$$


2 at 39mm and 1 at 40mm :-!


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

nupicasso said:


> Are they moving the entire Seiko 5 line to the 4r caliber movement?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


yes


----------



## valuewatchguy

Domo said:


> 2 at 39mm and 1 at 40mm :-!


Which ones are that size?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

fluence4 said:


> I don't like the X logo on marinemaster line (there are also no "marinemaster" writing). The new 6r15 diver looks nice (except the hands).


Yes I also find that particularly disappointing. I thought the MM300 was safe from Prospexification :'(


----------



## yonsson

Domo said:


> I've come across the 2018 GS catalogue...
> 
> We're getting 9F quartz GMT calibre (in three models, black or blue with fixed 24hr outer bezel and a green (?) dial with inner GMT chapter ring) (green L.E.)
> An SBGE201 variant on orange rubber L.E.
> A new SBGT quartz day/date on jubilee L.E.
> A brown/orange coloured SBGR L.E.
> Two more dual-tone sports SBGC thingos but with blue ceramic instead of black (on the inner bracelet links too) L.E.
> Another SBGM221 variant on 2 leathers L.E.
> Three more hi-beat SPECIALS on leather with what I *think* is a return of the SBGL00x case (with the scalloped lugs) - Pt, 18KYG and SS all L.E
> Three more 44GS spring drives on bracelets, one L.E. two tone (like the 44GS hi-beat two tones they did earlier this year)


All I heard was 9F with GMT. Ooooh yeah! Thanks a lot for all the info!

And I have booked a SL025. Told you guys they were gonna do a 6159 reissue with 8L55. Damn, my SEIKO box will be over-full.


----------



## Domo

valuewatchguy said:


> Which ones are that size?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Since Seppia trimmed my quote to the 9F GMT reference, I assumed he was asking about those. The 40mm one is the regular SBGV02x quartz case, while the 39mm ones have the "active line" case shape and size of an SBGA075, but with the external fixed bezel of a SBGM027. It's a new case I guess, as the GMT outer bezel has only been seen on the chunky, angular sports case with the boxy crown guards before.


----------



## Domo

yonsson said:


> All I heard was 9F with GMT. Ooooh yeah! Thanks a lot for all the info!
> 
> And I have booked a SL025. Told you guys they were gonna do a 6159 reissue with 8L55. Damn, my SEIKO box will be over-full.


Oh yeah and the two 39mm GMT fixed-bezel models are fully lumed |>


----------



## nupicasso

tungnguyenmfe said:


> yes


Bittersweet... It's a great move, but there's something special about the no frills robustness of the 7s series

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Domo said:


> Since Seppia trimmed my quote to the 9F GMT reference, I assumed he was asking about those. The 40mm one is the regular SBGV02x quartz case, while the 39mm ones have the "active line" case shape and size of an SBGA075, but with the external fixed bezel of a SBGM027. It's a new case I guess, as the GMT outer bezel has only been seen on the chunky, angular sports case with the boxy crown guards before.


So basically a SBGM001 but quartz? Do you remember if it's the 3 piece or 5 piece bracelet?


----------



## Domo

yonsson said:


> So basically a SBGM001 but quartz? Do you remember if it's the 3 piece or 5 piece bracelet?


Ah yes I forgot about those...Yeah, but with the hands and markers from an SBGE033. It's the standard 3 link (not the bevelled variety from the SBGM001)
Screw down crown too.


----------



## yonsson

Domo said:


> Ah yes I forgot about those...Yeah, but with the hands and markers from an SBGE033. It's the standard 3 link (not the bevelled variety from the SBGM001)
> Screw down crown too.


Jeez, SEIKO is killing it 2018. Glad I'll be first row for the press conference, sounds like it will be a long one. 

Very happy about 9F getting GMT function, it's been too long. Might get one of those instead of the SLA025.


----------



## Domo

yonsson said:


> Jeez, SEIKO is killing it 2018. Glad I'll be first row for the press conference, sounds like it will be a long one.
> 
> Very happy about 9F getting GMT function, it's been too long. Might get one of those instead of the SLA025.


I'm going to bed now...If you can guess what the new code for the 9F quartz calibre will be (SBG?) you'll get a thumbs up emoji tomorrow morning! :-!


----------



## yonsson




----------



## yonsson

Domo said:


> I'm going to bed now...If you can guess what the new code for the 9F quartz calibre will be (SBG?) you'll get a thumbs up emoji tomorrow morning! :-!


Most letters are taken already. 
SBGP ?


----------



## xhenke

Please please let there be a limited historical quartz Tuna as well...


----------



## shelfcompact

Amazing stuff!


----------



## MID

Domo said:


> I've come across the 2018 GS catalogue...
> 
> We're getting 9F quartz GMT calibre (in three models, black or blue with fixed 24hr outer bezel and a green (?) dial with inner GMT chapter ring) (green L.E.)
> An SBGE201 variant on orange rubber L.E.
> A new SBGT quartz day/date on jubilee L.E.
> A brown/orange coloured SBGR L.E.
> Two more dual-tone sports SBGC thingos but with blue ceramic instead of black (on the inner bracelet links too) L.E.
> Another SBGM221 variant on 2 leathers L.E.
> Three more hi-beat SPECIALS on leather with what I *think* is a return of the SBGL00x case (with the scalloped lugs) - Pt, 18KYG and SS all L.E
> Three more 44GS spring drives on bracelets, one L.E. two tone (like the 44GS hi-beat two tones they did earlier this year)


Oooh, oooh, oooh, oooh, oooh!!!! I've been begging for a 9F based GMT for so, so, so long. I'm gonna get the blue one! I love GMTs because I'm an international man of mystery.


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> Jeez, SEIKO is killing it 2018. Glad I'll be first row for the press conference, sounds like it will be a long one.
> 
> Very happy about 9F getting GMT function, it's been too long. Might get one of those instead of the SLA025.


Yup the sla025 being 44+mm is no threat to my sla017 because of size but the quartz gmt might make a great addition especially in blue!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020

tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 12761039
> 
> View attachment 12761041
> 
> 
> Newwwwww !!!!


It's weird that Seiko didn't make the "modern interpretation" models humongously big like 52mm as they did to the 051 and 053.

Jokes aside the 6159 reissue looks great. The SPB077/79 will have great mod potential with similar case size and screw back.


----------



## Cobia

Seikos hitting it out of the park the last few years.


----------



## ahonobaka

Definitely exciting, but at the same time, I'm holding out for the smaller GS diver :/ 

Not sure I'll be able to resist the SLA025 once live pictures are released to be honest though, but I know I'll have to pick up the SPB077 as I already have a blue 053 and it needs a standard black companion (glad I didn't also buy an 051 now lol). It seems the 051/053 will need a nickname for sure now that we have more SPB's in the works. Honestly, what are we going to do with all of these watches?! And the 9F GMT, wow...

Unfortunately not sure how I feel about the HULK300, but of course I was expecting too much wanting a titanium MM300 with sapphire. Maybe in the next iteration!


----------



## valuewatchguy

ffnc1020 said:


> It's weird that Seiko didn't make the "modern interpretation" models humongously big like 52mm as they did to the 051 and 053.
> 
> Jokes aside the 6159 reissue looks great. The SPB077/79 will have great mod potential with similar case size and screw back.


44.8mm is pretty big....bigger than mm300, shogun, and 051/053. Same size as sumo.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020

valuewatchguy said:


> 44.8mm is pretty big....bigger than mm300, shogun, and 051/053. Same size as sumo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I'm just joking about how seiko likes to modernize the watch by making them bigger, like the 051/53. I'm surprised 077/79 is smaller at 44.0mm.


----------



## TheMeasure

tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 12761043


If I could just source this green bezel for my SBDX001 then I think I can resist the rest of these releases..except maybe the 9F GMT.

Thanks all who have posted info and pics on the new models.

IG: th3measure


----------



## maxxevv

Over a year back, I was half guessing that a commemorative 6159 with a 8L55 was to be released in 2018. Its really happening !!! Oh my goodness... 

Ok... now where to get the money for the pre-orders on short notice ??? :think:



tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 12761041
> 
> 
> Newwwwww !!!!


----------



## valuewatchguy

ffnc1020 said:


> I'm just joking about how seiko likes to modernize the watch by making them bigger, like the 051/53. I'm surprised 077/79 is smaller at 44.0mm.


Oops sorry......carry on then.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dukerules

So excited for the 6159 reissue. I suspect/hope it's going to wear much smaller than 44.8 mm would have you think. The price is probably going to be semi-astronomical, though.


----------



## fluence4

What do you think about the sla025? A little bit big?


----------



## yonsson

dukerules said:


> So excited for the 6159 reissue. I suspect/hope it's going to wear much smaller than 44.8 mm would have you think. The price is probably going to be semi-astronomical, though.


I just wish we could get a pic of the 9F GMT as well so I can make my decision right away.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Exciting stuff! I hope the return of the VFA means that they're tightening up accuracy across the board.


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> Exciting stuff! I hope the return of the VFA means that they're tightening up accuracy across the board.


That would be nice but the VFA models seem to be small LE batches in platinum and gold so I doubt it.


----------



## biscuit141

ahonobaka said:


> Definitely exciting, but at the same time, I'm holding out for the smaller GS diver :/


Did I miss something about a smaller GS diver?


----------



## yonsson

biscuit141 said:


> Did I miss something about a smaller GS diver?


No, wishful thinking. With all these new releases I doubt it's coming this year.


----------



## josayeee

Yes. Seiko does it again!! I want that SPB077. Scrapping my plans to purchase a Sumo and a Baby Turd.


----------



## freshprincechiro

that marinemaster green !!!! 

i was always eyeing to add an MM300. green coloured MM300 ticks all the right boxes for me !


----------



## yonsson

I’m so frakking excited for these releases, the 6159 was a given and looks great, the modern reinterpretations look great and a 9F GMT to top it. I’ll probably need a huge whiskey to fall asleep tonight. I love you SEIKO! BFFs forever!?


----------



## BJ19

SLA025 - I am just wondering why they don't retain the size of mm300 (44mm) and they are getting bigger.


----------



## Domo

yonsson said:


> Most letters are taken already.
> SBGP ?


*shakes head*

*SBGN

*The saving grace of these 9F GMTs is the 'GMT' text at the bottom of the dial adds some balance, which I think the post-rebranding quartz models are sorely missing...


----------



## YoureTerrific

Domo said:


> I've come across the 2018 GS catalogue...
> 
> We're getting 9F quartz GMT


YES PLEASE


----------



## Seppia

Thanks Domo for the size info. 
I'll have to see the pics, but 39mm looks ok unfortunately for my wallet


----------



## JimmyMack75

Biggles3 said:


> Anyone have any idea when the sla025 etc will be released? That really is a beauty!
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


You know you're getting us both one of these, right? 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

JimmyMack75 said:


> You know you're getting us both one of these, right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Ha, I'll be lucky to get one myself but if I do get two I'll let you know 

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact

fluence4 said:


> What do you think about the sla025? A little bit big?





BJ19 said:


> SLA025 - I am just wondering why they don't retain the size of mm300 (44mm) and they are getting bigger.


It's only 0.8 mm wider than the original.
And will likely be slimmer on the wrist than the mm300.


----------



## brandon\

tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 12761055
> 
> View attachment 12761057
> 
> View attachment 12761061
> 
> View attachment 12761063
> 
> 
> New seiko 5 lines.


Nice looking watches. I like the Sumo hands. And I really like the blue model.

But countdown bezels blow - unless there's an alarm tied to it. They feel weird being backwards. And a traditional elapsed-time bezel doesn't need to be reset to change the amount of time on the fly. If you need to up the time from 15 to 20 minutes, just wait for the minute hand to hit 20. On a countdown bezel, you'd have to do mental math and keep track of what you initially set it to - or reset it. I wonder if a bezel from another model would fit.


----------



## Memento Vivere

Oh for goodness sakes, I could truly see myself owning both the Hulk300 and the 6159 homage. 2017 was a terrible year for my wallet, it's gone on a massive binge diet and stayed lean. I have no idea what I'm going to sell, but dammit all I'm selling _something.

Those models are fire.

_Maybe time to sell a kidney? Or just accept my fate of living in a cardboard box and driving a golf cart while owning $100,000 of Seiko watches. :think:


----------



## Papavero

SRPC49K Seiko is very nice


----------



## khd

Domo said:


> Yes I also find that particularly disappointing. I thought the MM300 was safe from Prospexification :'(


Do you think this means the regular MM300 will eventually get the Prospex logo on the dial rather than just etched on the crown?

I'm definitely not anti-Prospex and I generally think the PS logo is fine on Turtles, Samurai, 051/053 etc... but I kind of liked how they kept the "Marinemaster Professional" or "Marinemaster [Automatic/Springdrive] Professional" text in full for the various Tunas and the MM300.

EDIT - after looking at the Prospex Master Series collection on https://www.seikoboutique.com.au/collections/prospex-master-series even models like SBEX005 have the Prospex logo on the dial... so it probably makes sense that they would bring the MM300 into line with all the rest. Still, it seems a shame, I love the classic MM300 dial but I suppose they've been made for so long that they shouldn't be too hard to pick up second hand for a few years yet.


----------



## Cobia

khd said:


> Do you think this means the regular MM300 will eventually get the Prospex logo on the dial rather than just etched on the crown?
> 
> I'm definitely not anti-Prospex and I generally think the PS logo is fine on Turtles, Samurai, 051/053 etc... but I kind of liked how they kept the "Marinemaster Professional" or "Marinemaster [Automatic/Springdrive] Professional" text in full for the various Tunas and the MM300.
> 
> EDIT - after looking at the Prospex Master Series collection on https://www.seikoboutique.com.au/collections/prospex-master-series even models like SBEX005 have the Prospex logo on the dial... so it probably makes sense that they would bring the MM300 into line with all the rest. Still, it seems a shame, I love the classic MM300 dial but I suppose they've been made for so long that they shouldn't be too hard to pick up second hand for a few years yet.


Agree mate, i loved the marinemaster written on the dial, unlike many i think text looks good on a dial if its in the right spot with the right font.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

BJ19 said:


> SLA025 - I am just wondering why they don't retain the size of mm300 (44mm) and they are getting bigger.


Same feeling here Too??
Why getting bigger?

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

So a little info from SEIKO:
SRPC49 is the international reference. 
SBDY005 is the domestic (Japanese) reference. 
Seiko calles it a limited edition but they won't disclose how many, so it's what I call a special edition, but I guess SEIKO uses the words "special edition" for collaboration models. 
So basically, this confirms what we guessed.


----------



## Domo

khd said:


> Do you think this means the regular MM300 will eventually get the Prospex logo on the dial rather than just etched on the crown?
> 
> I'm definitely not anti-Prospex and I generally think the PS logo is fine on Turtles, Samurai, 051/053 etc... but I kind of liked how they kept the "Marinemaster Professional" or "Marinemaster [Automatic/Springdrive] Professional" text in full for the various Tunas and the MM300.
> 
> EDIT - after looking at the Prospex Master Series collection on https://www.seikoboutique.com.au/collections/prospex-master-series even models like SBEX005 have the Prospex logo on the dial... so it probably makes sense that they would bring the MM300 into line with all the rest. Still, it seems a shame, I love the classic MM300 dial but I suppose they've been made for so long that they shouldn't be too hard to pick up second hand for a few years yet.


Yeah I would definitely think the next standard MM30 iteration will be prospexified. I liked the idea of "Prospex" for actual divers and "Marinemaster" for the luxury models but oh well...

In other news, I think there's a new GS calibre coming along. They're releasing a ladies 18KRG model, but it's a 3 hander-automatic and only 28mm in diameter. It's too small for a 9S6x movement, and the code is STGK002, and "K" hasn't been used before ("T" is for ladies models) making me think it's a new movement. It won't be much good to us as it's obviously a small-diameter calibre but interesting nonetheless...


----------



## tophotdog

yonsson said:


> So a little info from SEIKO:
> SRPC49 is the international reference.
> SBDY005 is the domestic (Japanese) reference.
> Seiko calles it a limited edition but they won't disclose how many, so it's what I call a special edition, but I guess SEIKO uses the words "special edition" for collaboration models.
> So basically, this confirms what we guessed.


It's limited to -----pieces. You're welcome! ( Sorry I was mistaken)


----------



## JacobC

Can one order a physical copy of Seiko catalogs? I'm only finding pdfs


----------



## yonsson

tophotdog said:


> It's limited to 300 pieces. You're welcome!


It's not, your welcome.


----------



## tophotdog

yonsson said:


> It's not, your welcome.


You mean it's not limited to 300?


----------



## yonsson

tophotdog said:


> You mean it's not limited to 300?


Some Japanese sites say the SBDY005 is a LE of 300. The total might be 300 or 30000000000.


----------



## tophotdog

yonsson said:


> Some Japanese sites say the SBDY005 is a LE of 300. The total might be 300 or 30000000000.


Oops my bad. I'll change the original post then.


----------



## Biggles3

Biggles3 said:


> Anyone have any idea when the sla025 etc will be released? That really is a beauty!
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Just read elsewhere July 2018.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

khd said:


> Domo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I also find that particularly disappointing. I thought the MM300 was safe from Prospexification :'(
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think this means the regular MM300 will eventually get the Prospex logo on the dial rather than just etched on the crown?
> 
> I'm definitely not anti-Prospex and I generally think the PS logo is fine on Turtles, Samurai, 051/053 etc... but I kind of liked how they kept the "Marinemaster Professional" or "Marinemaster [Automatic/Springdrive] Professional" text in full for the various Tunas and the MM300.
> 
> EDIT - after looking at the Prospex Master Series collection on https://www.seikoboutique.com.au/collections/prospex-master-series even models like SBEX005 have the Prospex logo on the dial... so it probably makes sense that they would bring the MM300 into line with all the rest. Still, it seems a shame, I love the classic MM300 dial but I suppose they've been made for so long that they shouldn't be too hard to pick up second hand for a few years yet.
Click to expand...

I believe there won't be "marinenaster" line in the future. MM1000 was the first one to have X instead of "marinenaster" text.


----------



## ffnc1020

yonsson said:


> So a little info from SEIKO:
> SRPC49 is the international reference.
> SBDY005 is the domestic (Japanese) reference.
> Seiko calles it a limited edition but they won't disclose how many, so it's what I call a special edition, but I guess SEIKO uses the words "special edition" for collaboration models.
> So basically, this confirms what we guessed.


That's strange. Even the unnumbered limited blue lagoon was given the a total number. I wonder how many SRPC49 are produced.


----------



## petr_cha

Sorry Chumpus.. :-o)

I believe it is an important Seiko move and word description was just not enough...


----------



## mtb2104

petr_cha said:


> Sorry Chumpus.. :-o)
> 
> I believe it is an important Seiko move and word description was just not enough...
> 
> View attachment 12763853


OMG!
That could be the perfect GMT!


----------



## yonsson

Jacob Casper said:


> Can one order a physical copy of Seiko catalogs? I'm only finding pdfs


That's what ADs are for.


----------



## yonsson

Nice throwback to the SBGM001


----------



## jarod99

yonsson said:


> So a little info from SEIKO:
> SRPC49 is the international reference.
> SBDY005 is the domestic (Japanese) reference.
> Seiko calles it a limited edition but they won't disclose how many, so it's what I call a special edition, but I guess SEIKO uses the words "special edition" for collaboration models.
> So basically, this confirms what we guessed.


https://www.seiko-prospex.com/sea/blackseries


----------



## jswing

Anyone know the SLA025's model # in Japan? As in, the SLA017 in Japan is the SBDX019. I need the Japan model #. Thanks.


----------



## Seppia

petr_cha said:


> Sorry Chumpus.. :-o)
> 
> I believe it is an important Seiko move and word description was just not enough...
> 
> View attachment 12763853


My god those are amazing!
I vastly prefer the old style branding as shown in yonsson's pic, but well...


----------



## dr.sphinx

I am still a sucker for the old style of branding too. Glad that GS quartz finally got an IAHH update - HAQ without IAHH is kinda like a diver's watch sans rotating bezel.


----------



## maxxevv

jswing said:


> Anyone know the SLA025's model # in Japan? As in, the SLA017 in Japan is the SBDX019. I need the Japan model #. Thanks.


Its possibly a SBEX model going by the 8L55 movement.


----------



## fluence4

petr_cha said:


> Sorry Chumpus.. :-o)
> 
> I believe it is an important Seiko move and word description was just not enough...
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12763853&stc=1&d=1514547747"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Do you guys think the lugs look a bit like they are done by Omega?


----------



## yonsson

The SBGN with black dial looks amazeballs, I loved both the SBGM001 case and the SBGX083 case, great watches. I already have a black dial GS GMT but the SBGN will look great on a nato, and I’m a sucker for quartz. I’m leaning towards the SBGN instead of the SLA025.

very happy that SEIKO decided to develop the 9F instead of disconnecting the quartz line.


----------



## shelfcompact

yonsson said:


> Some Japanese sites say the SBDY005 is a LE of 300. The total might be 300 or 30000000000.


I don't know what you mean by this. 
The one marked SBDY005 for the Japanese market will be 300 units. 
And the international reference will be an unknown limited edition.

Same as we have always said?


----------



## Alimamy

yonsson said:


> The SBGN with black dial looks amazeballs, I loved both the SBGM001 case and the SBGX083 case, great watches. I already have a black dial GS GMT but the SBGN will look great on a nato, and I'm a sucker for quartz. I'm leaning towards the SBGN instead of the SLA025.
> 
> very happy that SEIKO decided to develop the 9F instead of disconnecting the quartz line.


I am excited as well. I think the SBGN is going on my list for 2018 over the SLA0251J. I already went for the SLA017 ride last year 

Can't wait till Basel!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1

Memento Vivere said:


> Oh for goodness sakes, I could truly see myself owning both the Hulk300 and the 6159 homage. 2017 was a terrible year for my wallet, it's gone on a massive binge diet and stayed lean. I have no idea what I'm going to sell, but dammit all I'm selling _something.
> 
> Those models are fire.
> 
> _Maybe time to sell a kidney? Or just accept my fate of living in a cardboard box and driving a golf cart while owning $100,000 of Seiko watches. :think:


Golf cart??? Far too extravagant. More likely this...










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alimamy

fluence4 said:


> Do you guys think the lugs look a bit like they are done by Omega?


I may be wrong, but the lugs do not look "twisted" like the Omega lyre design. I imagine once we have better images it will be quite Grand Seiko/grammar of design multi-faceted in case shape and lugs.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_right

petr_cha said:


> Sorry Chumpus.. :-o)
> 
> I believe it is an important Seiko move and word description was just not enough...
> 
> View attachment 12763853


Wow! Impressive! 
I like the two SBGN. The black one is the easy option but want to see the blue one.

Any details about the calibre?


----------



## jswing

maxxevv said:


> Its possibly a SBEX model going by the 8L55 movement.


Right, I figure it should have a SBEX prefix, but I'm hoping to find out the rest of the model # so I can pre-order one.


----------



## yonsson

mike_right said:


> Wow! Impressive!
> I like the two SBGN. The black one is the easy option but want to see the blue one.
> 
> Any details about the calibre?


9F86 obviously means quartz GMT, most likely +-10 seconds/year and true GMT function like the mechanical versions.


----------



## mtb2104

Looks like I will be using othe"R" watch fund for Seiko in 2018!


----------



## ahonobaka

Didn't expect this, but I'm really liking the 40mm LE GMT on bracelet...I won't be able to decide until Basel!


----------



## lightspire

*petr_cha* and *yonsoon *and *tungnguyenmfe *- you guys are awesome! Thanks for keeping the sneak peaks of upcoming Seiko's coming.

The Grand Seiko black/gold GMT B8T007 looks to have a gold "*" below the GMT.

Symbolized by the 5-point star at 6 o'clock - this indicates an enhanced version of the NEW Grand Seiko Cal. 9F86 providing ± 5 seconds per year accuracy (vs regular ±10 sec) . It means the quartz crystal is hand selected from the lot produced at Seiko and matched with the regulating organ for top accuracy (see right page of manual below)

Ex. 50th Anniversary Grand Seiko Limited Edition - GS SBGX075 "*"


----------



## lightspire

Seiko is very smart - they are combining existing watch components together in "new" and interesting ways - to minimize production costs and increase standardization.

Ex. the 'lyre' lug and crown guard GS case design already exists in a Japan. The design is a part of the Grand Seiko Master Shop-Limited set of watches such as the quartz SBGX087 below:

View attachment 12764317


----------



## MID

The two SBGNs look a lot like my SBGM027, but with different hands, and lume, though the 9F is still very desirable. However, the limited edition looks really yummy. It may be the perfect "only one" watch. (Not like I'm crazy or anything. Who can have only one watch?)


----------



## walrusmonger

quartz + gmt + 50 year service interval + more "sporty" design= must buy. the blue dial GMT will fill the void after i sold my exp2, although i'd love a white enamel dial.


----------



## JoeOBrien

fluence4 said:


> Do you guys think the lugs look a bit like they are done by Omega?


The lugs and bracelet makes it look like an Aqua Terra, yeah. Looks like the lovechild of an AT and an Explorer II. I'm not saying they don't look nice, but the SBGM bezel always kind of made me wince with how much it looked like an Explorer II.


----------



## mike_right

JoeOBrien said:


> The lugs and bracelet makes it look like an Aqua Terra, yeah. Looks like the lovechild of an AT and an Explorer II. I'm not saying they don't look nice, but the SBGM bezel always kind of made me wince with how much it looked like an Explorer II.


Jajajaja! Totally agree with that love child


----------



## ahonobaka

Random thinking out loud re: SPB077/79, I'm hoping we get some curve to the lugs, or at least a max lug to lug length of ~49-50mm ala 6159 since the case size is 44mm. It looks pretty tall in the catalog and the collars on the bracelet also seem to jut out similar to the 051/053 which isn't ideal for my wrist tolerances (not that I'm not getting an 077 anyway!); they even appear to be the same bracelet? So I'm guessing similar price point and build specs which bodes well, quality wise. "TSS-HICDCWR" means something along the lines of stainless steel, diashield coating, and water resistance? My guess is sapphire, but wondering if we'll see anything interesting with the dial aside from the eventual PADI


----------



## Seppia

Now the question becomes: when are the two quartz GMT going to be available?


----------



## dinexus

lightspire said:


> Seiko is very smart - they are combining existing watch components together in "new" and interesting ways - to minimize production costs and increase standardization.


It's certainly smart from a manufacturing standpoint, but it's kinda disappointing from a consumer perspective seeing "new-ish" releases like these GMTs. Sure, the new movement tech is exciting and long overdue, but from a visual standpoint, they're pretty underwhelming due to all the recycled elements. Without the text delineating the hi-beat movement, the dial looks oddly unbalanced. Guess my wallet remains safe. ??.♂

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

walrusmonger said:


> quartz + gmt + *50 year service interval* + more "sporty" design= must buy. the blue dial GMT will fill the void after i sold my exp2, although i'd love a white enamel dial.


Sorry to say but this statement is wrong. I asked the SEIKO 9F developers about how the 9F is sealed and if they have some sort of special lubricant since it is stated to have a 50 yrs theoretical service interval.

They looked at me as if I was insane and after some mumbling amonst themselves they discarded the statement and said it's not true. They also asked me where I had read this but I couldn't give them a source.

Im sure I have read it somewhere (perhaps the old GS website?) but I can't find it so if anybody can give me the original source of the statement , I'd be happy to pass it along to SEIKO.

Recommendations are new lubricants ants every now and then.


----------



## Everdying

yes, i too read a few yrs ago that the gs quartz have 50yr service intervals.
not sure where that info initially came from, but its definitely been floating around for a few yrs already.


----------



## MKN

Probably read it at the "reputable" Hodinkee : https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/sexy-robot-the-grand-seiko-quartz-sbgx061-with-caliber-9f 
Down by the bottom they talk about the movement..

Sendt fra min ALE-L21 med Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

MadsNilsson said:


> Probably read it at the "reputable" Hodinkee : https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/sexy-robot-the-grand-seiko-quartz-sbgx061-with-caliber-9f
> Down by the bottom they talk about the movement..


It's everywhere, Hodinkee, Ablogtowatch, Fratello, worn and wound and so on. 
I was shocked when the developers said it's not true since I have believed it for so long. The oldest post I can find is from TZUK 2012.


----------



## MKN

Fair enough. I might still blame Hodinkee, just because. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout

Lol. You just dropped the bomb. This topic deserves its own thread.


----------



## Seppia

If I remember correctly though it never stated “it doesn’t need service for 50 years”, but something along the lines of “the sealed movement preserves the lubricating oils for 50 years”. 
On my SBGX065 manual they still recommended “regular service” at all battery changes if I’m not mistaken. 

This said, I have stolen a 35 year old quartz Heuer from my dad, and it still runs ok (gains around 30 seconds per month) in spite of never having been serviced. 
I would suspect a GS quartz movement could survive the zombie apocalypse


----------



## drunken monkey

Guess that means I can stop searching for a SBDX003 and/or SBDX012 for now.


----------



## yonsson

MadsNilsson said:


> Fair enough. I might still blame Hodinkee, just because.


----------



## tetia

Hi guys.Maybe out of toppic but if anyone knows where i can find a black stargate dial to put in my SRP 777 it will be a huge favour.Looked on ebay but i have found only blues ones.









Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## petr_cha

.. and crazy orange..


----------



## yonsson

K & L Watches in HK, is that a dealer or a community?
It it’s a dealer, then I predict a big slap from SEIKO.


----------



## babola

yonsson said:


> K & L Watches in HK, is that a dealer or a community?
> It it's a dealer, then I predict a big slap from SEIKO.


I've seen this happen many times before, especially with other brands. 
The original intention of the dealer's sneak-peek snap might have been totally different, but these things always seem to find their way to leak in the wild.


----------



## yonsson

babola said:


> I've seen this happen many times before, especially with other brands.
> The original intention of the dealer's sneak-peek snap might have been totally different, but these things always seem to find their way to leak in the wild.


I do t mind, I love it! But someone at SEIKO will have an aneurysm.


----------



## ahonobaka

My only problem is I need more and I know we won't be getting much more!


----------



## Seppia

As always: if you want something to stay secret, don’t share it with anybody.


----------



## babola

Seppia said:


> As always: if you want something to stay secret, don't share it with anybody.


Say it ain't so...


----------



## walrusmonger

yonsson said:


> Sorry to say but this statement is wrong. I asked the SEIKO 9F developers about how the 9F is sealed and if they have some sort of special lubricant since it is stated to have a 50 yrs theoretical service interval.
> 
> They looked at me as if I was insane and after some mumbling amonst themselves they discarded the statement and said it's not true. They also asked me where I had read this but I couldn't give them a source.
> 
> Im sure I have read it somewhere (perhaps the old GS website?) but I can't find it so if anybody can give me the original source of the statement , I'd be happy to pass it along to SEIKO.
> 
> Recommendations are new lubricants ants every now and then.


That's good that you are helping put to rest incorrect information. I've read about the 50 year service interval in many different articles/posts. None were Seiko, but it's talked about like fact. You wouldn't imagine watch journalists to pull made up "facts" out of their asses like that, but I guess it's easier to do that than to fact check.


----------



## T1meout

Someone may as well post pictures of all the 2018 GS releases, given now that a few pictures have leaked, the dealer will be getting in trouble anyway.

The pr indicator is placed very close to the 8th and 9th marker. Looks pretty bad to me. Are we sure these pictures are legit? And why put an orange rubber strap on a GMT watch?

Perhaps they are just photoshopped garbage.


----------



## Molle

T1meout said:


> Someone may as well post pictures of all the 2018 GS releases, given now that a few pictures have leaked, the dealer will be getting in trouble anyway.
> 
> The pr indicator is placed very close to the 8th and 9th marker. Looks pretty bad to me. Also, the text "spring drive" isn't printed anywhere on the dial. Are we sure these pictures are legit? And why put an orange rubber strap on a GMT watch?
> 
> Perhaps they are just photoshopped garbage.


PR is in exactly the same spot as on the SBGE001 and you find 'SPRING DRIVE' just above 'GMT'.

Skickat från min SM-G935F via Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko Madness

SRPC49 (see video and pic)


----------



## maxxevv

drunken monkey said:


> Guess that means I can stop searching for a SBDX003 and/or SBDX012 for now.


Not unless you're prepared to pay the premium of this over the SBDX's.


----------



## irish0625

Seiko Madness said:


> SRPC49 (see video and pic)


I dunno not sure if I like this color combo.. am I the only one who isn't sure about liking this watch?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

irish0625 said:


> I dunno not sure if I like this color combo.. am I the only one who isn't sure about liking this watch?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Lume of hands and markers should have matched...

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AK2112

irish0625 said:


> I dunno not sure if I like this color combo.. am I the only one who isn't sure about liking this watch?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


You might be 

But seriously, I love it. I'd Jump all over it if they decided to make a mini turtle in that color scheme.


----------



## mi6_

valuewatchguy said:


> Lume of hands and markers should have matched...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yes I agree 100%. Looks like a modded out Seiko.


----------



## shelfcompact

Seiko Madness said:


> SRPC49 (see video and pic)


You're a bit late to the party with that link but yeah, looking forward to it.


----------



## khd

irish0625 said:


> I dunno not sure if I like this color combo.. am I the only one who isn't sure about liking this watch?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


No I'm the same... I almost like it, but I dislike faux vintage lume at the best of times and it doesn't make much sense to me on such a modern looking piece. If this had the normal white Seiko lume I reckon it'd look heaps better.


----------



## yonsson

I

























































Dont quote long messages, you'll mess up the thread.


----------



## yonsson

Don't quote long posts.


----------



## yonsson

The black GMT is still my favorite.


----------



## Toshk

Black 9F GMT is perfect. Shame they ruined the dials with new logo.


----------



## mtb2104

Wow!

1. The yellow GMT looks sporty, yellow isn’t my color unfortunately.
2. Those reissue MM and Tuna are hot!
3. I wonder what’s the height of the 9F GMTs?


----------



## T1meout

Thanks for posting. Can you please post the Tuna sizes?


----------



## yonsson

mtb2104 said:


> Wow!
> 3. I wonder what's the height of the 9F GMTs?


I'm guessing 10mm. Usually the 9F models come in right under 10mm but there may be a tiny addition in thickness due to an extra hand.


----------



## mtb2104

yonsson said:


> I'm guessing 10mm. Usually the 9F models come in right under 10mm but there may be a tiny addition in thickness due to an extra hand.


That will be awesome!
If I need to rank them, I guess it would be GS GMT>1000m reissue Tuna>SLA025.

GS GMT wins in size and a complication that I use quite a bit.
Never had any 1000m quartz Tuna yet, so this could be a good start.
MM reissue is just a must have, after the others.

Thanks for sharing yonsson!


----------



## petr_cha

Seeing the Clemiko pictures have you noticed? New caliber??


----------



## v1triol

6L35 is the new calibre I guess.


----------



## petr_cha

It would be a nice answer from Seiko to all our complaints about 6r15.. what a nice year-end from Seiko! ..


----------



## dr.sphinx

I'm not holding my breath (yet) - typos do happen. Maybe an 8L35 downgrade (4Hz/50h/no MEMS/looser regulation)? Would be great in any case.


----------



## yonsson

v1triol said:


> View attachment 12769047
> 
> 
> 6L35 is the new calibre I guess.


Probably just a new date window placement.
Edit: My bad, I read 6R, not 6L.


----------



## dr.sphinx

Dunno. The date window seems to be exactly where I'd expect it with 6R15 in a 41mm> case.


----------



## Domo

*6L35????? NEW MOVEMENT??!!????

*I am very excited

Also - green and gold 9F GMT L.E.









And another new (very small) calibre...Does it say 9S25??


----------



## T1meout

Domo said:


> *6L35????? NEW MOVEMENT??!!????
> 
> *I am very excited
> 
> Also - green and gold 9F GMT L.E.
> And another new (very small) calibre...Does it say 9S25??


Domo, please post the tuna sizes if possible.


----------



## Domo

T1meout said:


> Domo, please post the tuna sizes if possible.


I'm in the dark here with the Tunas, I only had the GS catalogue scans. I'd say it's the same as a Darth.
Btw, as of two minutes ago, Happy New Year to you all from Australia! :-!


----------



## lxnastynotch93

v1triol said:


> View attachment 12769047
> 
> 
> 6L35 is the new calibre I guess.


I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that Seiko will remain true to their nomenclature and this "L" series movement will be a HIGH BEAT movement in the same quality tier as the 6R.

That's right folks, a direct competitor for the Swiss.

Now check this out: Transocean with a 6L high beat? Oris Aquis killer.

Baby Snowflake with a high beat? Aqua Terra killer for 1/3 of the price.

The list goes on and on.

Seiko has answered our prayers folks. It's party time.


----------



## T1meout

Domo said:


> I'm in the dark here with the Tunas, I only had the GS catalogue scans. I'd say it's the same as a Darth.
> Btw, as of two minutes ago, Happy New Year to you all from Australia! :-!


Thanks all the same. The best of wishes for 2018!


----------



## fluence4

WOW 6L35 A NEW CALIBER FOR PRESAGE LINE!?!? Sorry for caps guys but thats awesome! So Seiko actually cares for our complaints we post here lol! And the tuna reissue.. so perfect... My God!!! The only bad news for me is that marinemasters are dead- we have X logo everywhere except the reissue LE models...


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy

Wow. If the 6L movement isn’t a typo, I’m back on the Seiko train. I REALLY wanted the baby snowflake but couldn’t in good conscience spend 1k+ on a 6R. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that Seiko will remain true to their nomenclature and this "L" series movement will be a HIGH BEAT movement in the same quality tier as the 6R.
> 
> That's right folks, a direct competitor for the Swiss.
> 
> Now check this out: Transocean with a 6L high beat? Oris Aquis killer.
> 
> Baby Snowflake with a high beat? Aqua Terra killer for 1/3 of the price.
> 
> The list goes on and on.
> 
> Seiko has answered our prayers folks. It's party time.


Perhaps, if you call 28800 hi-beat. For me hi-beat means 36k vph.


----------



## dr.sphinx

My thoughts exactly. I was (and to an extent still am) agonizing over whether I should give 6R one more chance (YMMV drastically with 6R though, I guess I just wasn't lucky) in the baby snowflake package. I'm still wondering what the more likely scenario is with the 6L: 6R upgrade or 8L downgrade? I doubt it's something completely new.


----------



## yonsson

T1meout said:


> Domo, please post the tuna sizes if possible.


----------



## petr_cha

For a moment I believe in 28 800 beat... The rest I do not dare to guess.. 

Or I dare... the upgrade of 6r15 is more probable version..


----------



## dr.sphinx

'Fraid so


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

The GMTs looks tempting!!

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr81

I’d really like to know the height on the sla. Being that the bubble is missing on the back of the case, you would assume it would have to be thinner case vs the mm300. But isn’t the bubble on the mm300 meant to accommodate for the thicker 8L movement? Wondering if this reissue will wind up looking even more chunky than the mm300.


----------



## Rissei

Really happy with the 6159 reissue. I have a vintage one, but servicing is a pain,.

I hope Seiko does a GS 4520-8000 with a manual wind hi beat movement. Heck, I'll takee any hi beat with no date.


----------



## JoeOBrien

If that's really a new movement then that's the best news I personally could have hoped for! Very excited about this. If 6L isn't a typo, then it's hard to imagine it's not related to 8L - if it was simply a 4hz version of 6R15 or 6R20 then surely it would still be in the 6R family. A barebones version of 8L, possibly at 3hz, seems more likely. Knowing Seiko it will probably command quite a premium ($1500+ ?), and I don't imagine they're retiring the 6R, but it's still great news for fans and for Seiko.


----------



## shelfcompact

Now I don’t have the last-made traditional Golden Tuna anymore. 
Looks good. 

The dial matches the 1978 600m Golden Tuna.
So I think this is the only 1000m Golden Tuna with that style.


----------



## dr.sphinx

How about the L really being a typo. A bit worried there. 6R35 might mean just a fancy rotor and somewhat tighter specs than regular sixes, be it 3 or 4Hz. Detuning 8L to 3Hz might mean an insane PR (and crazy rate stability issues maybe). This is just idle speculation of course, just can't get all that out of my head today.


----------



## JoeOBrien

dr.sphinx said:


> How about the L really being a typo. A bit worried there. 6R35 might mean just a fancy rotor and somewhat tighter specs than regular sixes, be it 3 or 4Hz. Detuning 8L to 3Hz might mean an insane PR (and crazy rate stability issues maybe). This is just idle speculation of course, just can't get all that out of my head today.


An improved 6R would suit me fine. I'd almost prefer that to an 8L derivative, because it would be alot less expensive.

There's also the possibility that if it's a typo, it's just an 8L35 in that watch, since it's a limited edition presumably commemorating Seiko's 137th anniversary for some reason (1881 pieces). I'm reserving celebration until we hear more. Can't make out the case reference shown in that image, it could be 6L or 8L.


----------



## Domo

JoeOBrien said:


> An improved 6R would suit me fine. I'd almost prefer that to an 8L derivative, because it would be alot less expensive.
> 
> There's also the possibility that if it's a typo, it's just an 8L35 in that watch, since it's a limited edition presumably commemorating Seiko's 137th anniversary for some reason (1881 pieces). I'm reserving celebration until we hear more. Can't make out the case reference shown in that image, it could be 6L or 8L.


I'm as pessimistic as the next Seiko fan but I don't think it's a typo. The 3 letter prefix "SJE" seems unlikely if it's just another 6R-based presage. And the fact it's being released on it's own (no other colour/case variation siblings) and they took the effort to blank out the movement from the caseback image makes me think it's something a bit special. And as far as the movement nomenclature goes, it's a combination of the first number *and* the first letter that denotes a movement family. The 4S and the 4L for example are completely different movements. It wouldn't conform with their conventions if the 6L was still a 6R ebauche. Likewise, it doesn't mean it's connected to the 8L either - it could be something entirely new?


----------



## JimmyMack75

tetia said:


> Hi guys.Maybe out of toppic but if anyone knows where i can find a black stargate dial to put in my SRP 777 it will be a huge favour.Looked on ebay but i have found only blues ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Good luck! I've been looking for one for ages. Blue only everywhere. Also the LE Sumo baton hands are super scarce too because not only are people doing Willards with their Turtles, they are also modding out their SPB's with batons.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> I'm guessing 10mm. Usually the 9F models come in right under 10mm but there may be a tiny addition in thickness due to an extra hand.


That would be good because the only thing is disliked about my sbgm027 was its height. If they could make a auto gmt in 10 to 12mm in height I would go get one tomorrow

For posterity










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

Domo said:


> The 3 letter prefix "SJE" seems unlikely if it's just another 6R-based presage. And the fact it's being released on it's own (no other colour/case variation siblings) and they took the effort to blank out the movement from the caseback image makes me think it's something a bit special.


Yeah I noticed that. Still being cautiously pessimistic until there's an announcement


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

I would bet the 6L35 is either a 28800 bph date-only variant of the 6R24 or a stripped-down 8L that shares significant parts and assemblies with the 6R series.


----------



## maxxevv

I would tend to think its a 28.8kbph movement of 6R15 built quality. Or a 6R15 with the 8L levels of finishing quality but running at 21.6kbph.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Actually I suppose it's not too likely it's anything to do with the 8L, I mean, I don't see them using a GS-derived movement in the (comparatively) lowly Presage line. It would be more likely that it was based on the 4L25 or something like that, with shared 6R components like Duffy said, as a kind of equivalent to the ETA 2892. And as I said earlier, if it was just a derivation of the 6R15 or 6R20 then surely they'd still give it the 6R prefix.


----------



## GEO_79

The only watch I love is this new golden tuna! I will get one.


----------



## v1triol

JoeOBrien said:


> It would be more likely that it was based on the 4L25 or something like that, with shared 6R components like Duffy said, as a kind of equivalent to the ETA 2892.


I would love it to be true.
The worst possible scenario is to see that "new" calibre is just the stripped-down 8L


----------



## drunken monkey

maxxevv said:


> Not unless you're prepared to pay the premium of this over the SBDX's.


You say that as if there isn't a premium on the SBDX003/SBDX012 models.










Oh, so this one will be a more faithful reproduction of the original 6159 case.
Interesting. 
I guess that reason enough to get/have the older' current model and this one.


----------



## yonsson

drunken monkey said:


> You say that as if there isn't a premium on the SBDX003/SBDX012 models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so this one will be a more faithful reproduction of the original 6159 case.
> Interesting.
> I guess that reason enough to get/have the older' current model and this one.


I have owned both a mm300 and a 6159-7001 and they are quite different. 
The mm300 is much thicker wears larger than the 6159. If the SLA025 wears like the old 6159-7000/7001, then it will be a great watch. 
(And SLA025 is hi-beat). Doesn't look like the SLA025 comes with a bracelet.


----------



## maxxevv

drunken monkey said:


> You say that as if there isn't a premium on the SBDX003/SBDX012 models.


I'm saying there will be a premium of the SLA025 over and above the going rate for the SBDX003/SBDX012 models.

If its anything to go by, considering its a 8L55 and very special limited edition, its very likely to hit the MSRP JPY 650,000 range. 
I certainly don't recall seeing the SBDX003/SBDX012 trading for over JPY 500,000 on Japanese sites ever though.


----------



## Rissei

maxxevv said:


> I'm saying there will be a premium of the SLA025 over and above the going rate for the SBDX003/SBDX012 models.
> 
> If its anything to go by, considering its a 8L55 and very special limited edition, its very likely to hit the MSRP JPY 650,000 range.
> I certainly don't recall seeing the SBDX003/SBDX012 trading for over JPY 500,000 on Japanese sites ever though.


The interesting question is would the SLA025 be more expensive than the SBEX? It shouldnt be (SBEX is 1000m), but the SLA is more user friendly.


----------



## walrusmonger

Rissei said:


> The interesting question is would the SLA025 be more expensive than the SBEX? It shouldnt be (SBEX is 1000m), but the SLA is more user friendly.


I think Seiko will not surprise us with the pricing on all of these releases since they're been trending up with MSRP. Since the SLA017 MSRP in USA was $3400, I can see the SLA025 being no less than $4700, but probably more like $5400 or $5700.

The golden tuna is the most disappointing to me since I really want one, even though the regular darth tunas MSRP for $2100 in USA, I can't see those being less than $2700 or $3100.

I would love an SLA025 but there is no way I can afford to spend over $4000 on a watch these days, my SLA017 will have to do.


----------



## yonsson

walrusmonger said:


> I think Seiko will not surprise us with the pricing on all of these releases since they're been trending up with MSRP. Since the SLA017 MSRP in USA was $3400, I can see the SLA025 being no less than $4700, but probably more like $5400 or $5700.
> 
> The golden tuna is the most disappointing to me since I really want one, even though the regular darth tunas MSRP for $2100 in USA, I can't see those being less than $2700 or $3100.
> 
> I would love an SLA025 but there is no way I can afford to spend over $4000 on a watch these days, my SLA017 will have to do.


Was the SLA017 only $3400 in the US? 
Here it was $4650.


----------



## T1meout

They most certainly won't be cheap, but let's keep it realistic. After all, these aren't GS. I might as well get a spring drive Tuna if comparably priced. I can't see the SLA025 being priced over US$ 4K.

In my region the SLA017 still hasn't sold out.


----------



## walrusmonger

yonsson said:


> Was the SLA017 only $3400 in the US?
> Here it was $4650.


Yup


----------



## yonsson

T1meout said:


> They most certainly won't be cheap, but let's keep it realistic. After all, these aren't GS. I might as well get a spring drive Tuna if comparably priced. I can't see the SLA025 being priced over US$ 4K.
> In my region the SLA017 still hasn't sold out.


Here we go again. It will be more than $4k, $4999 or $5495


walrusmonger said:


> Yup


Then why did people complain about the price? That's 36% off our RRP and they sold out here very quick.


----------



## panda-R

yonsson said:


> Then why did people complain about the price? That's 36% off our RRP and they sold out here very quick.


Because it's just a SEIKO remember! Lol jk...

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GEO_79

yonsson said:


> Here we go again. It will be more than $4k, $4999 or $5495
> 
> I thought Seiko watches are good quality and value for money. Not anymore?


----------



## valuewatchguy

T1meout said:


> They most certainly won't be cheap, but let's keep it realistic. After all, these aren't GS. I might as well get a spring drive Tuna if comparably priced. I can't see the SLA025 being priced over US$ 4K.
> 
> In my region the SLA017 still hasn't sold out.


Sbex005 has retail at $6000 using the same movement but Ti case so doubtful at $4k

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

Can't see it being more than $4500 US. Similar construction to MM300 ($2600), add $1500 premium for being hi-beat and limited, plus about 10% on top of that for "ha ha, we can charge anything we want and you'll still buy it"


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> Can't see it being more than $4500 US. Similar construction to MM300 ($2600), add $1500 premium for being hi-beat and limited, plus about 10% on top of that for "ha ha, we can charge anything we want and you'll still buy it"


Have I been wrong so far in this thread?


----------



## walrusmonger

yonsson said:


> Here we go again. It will be more than $4k, $4999 or $5495
> 
> Then why did people complain about the price? That's 36% off our RRP and they sold out here very quick.


People will always complain something is too expensive. Cars and gas are cheaper in the USA too and people complain about that too, but on the flip side it costs us a fortune to have medical or dental work done even with insurance.


----------



## walrusmonger

JoeOBrien said:


> Can't see it being more than $4500 US. Similar construction to MM300 ($2600), add $1500 premium for being hi-beat and limited, plus about 10% on top of that for "ha ha, we can charge anything we want and you'll still buy it"


I hope you're right but I think they'll charge a minimum of $1000 over the sla017.


----------



## JoeOBrien

yonsson said:


> Have I been wrong so far in this thread?





yonsson said:


> The SLA017 was $3800?











walrusmonger said:


> I hope you're right but I think they'll charge a minimum of $1000 over the sla017.


Yeah, actually come to think of it, it'll probably be more like $1500-2000 over the SLA, going by how much of a premium they charge for GS hi-beats. I shudder to think what the price will be in the UK. The SLA017 was $3400 US, but £3750 in the UK.


----------



## yonsson

walrusmonger said:


> People will always complain something is too expensive. Cars and gas are cheaper in the USA too and people complain about that too, but on the flip side it costs us a fortune to have medical or dental work done even with insurance.


I get that there may be a little difference in prices between markets but it's insane when it comes to SEIKO.

A SBGH257 is $9800 in USA. Here in Sweden it's $14700. 
Yes, we have free healthcare and free education but our VAT is 25%. The price increase for the SBGH257 however is 50%, how the *#@& can that be OK? 
I can import one from USA, pay tax and still save 25%. 

The US SEIKO prices are very fair I think.


----------



## walrusmonger

yonsson said:


> I get that there may be a little difference in prices between markets but it's insane when it comes to SEIKO.
> 
> A SBGH257 is $9800 in USA. Here in Sweden it's $14700.
> Yes, we have free healthcare and free education but our VAT is 25%. The price increase for the SBGH257 however is 50%, how the *#@& can that be OK?
> I can import one from USA, pay tax and still save 25%.
> 
> The US SEIKO prices are very fair I think.


they are fair compared to other counties maybe, but the stigma in the USA is that Seiko is a "mall watch" which is probably why they are more gentle with our pricing, for now at least. Plus if I want to buy anything more than a turtle as far as Seiko is concerned I need to purchase it sight unseen from a store in another state, we have a lot of land mass but very select distribution here of the higher end Seiko lines.


----------



## drunken monkey

maxxevv said:


> I'm saying there will be a premium of the SLA025 over and above the going rate for the SBDX003/SBDX012 models.
> 
> If its anything to go by, considering its a 8L55 and very special limited edition, its very likely to hit the MSRP JPY 650,000 range.


I'm going to assume you missed that the 003 and 012 models were the limited edition versions the similar/same gold detailing.



JoeOBrien said:


> The SLA017 was $3400 US, but £3750 in the UK.[/QUOTE]
> Is that US price including sales tax?


----------



## T1meout

yonsson said:


> I get that there may be a little difference in prices between markets but it's insane when it comes to SEIKO.
> 
> A SBGH257 is $9800 in USA. Here in Sweden it's $14700.
> Yes, we have free healthcare and free education but our VAT is 25%. The price increase for the SBGH257 however is 50%, how the *#@& can that be OK?
> I can import one from USA, pay tax and still save 25%.
> 
> The US SEIKO prices are very fair I think.


And this is exactly why the SLA017 hasn't sold out across Europe, and at those prices most likely neither will the SLA025.


----------



## yonsson

T1meout said:


> And this is exactly why the SLA017 hasn't sold out across Europe, and at those prices most likely neither will the SLA025.


It also depends on how many examples a country gets and how many inhabitants there are. In Sweden (10 mil population), we got about 30 and they are all sold out, 20 of them sold by pre booking. I don't know how many you got to the Netherlands.


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> The SLA017 was $3400 US, but £3750 in the UK.


= $5070, so + 49%, equivalent to the price increase of the SBGH257 I mentioned. 
I don't understand how SEIKO can let this fly, it's insane.


----------



## 74notserpp

Spare a thought for us Aussies where the SPB051 and SPB053 retail for $2000 (US$1560) and $1500 (US$1170)respectively!!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.sphinx

Where I live, Seiko almost seems to be actively undermining local ADs given how resourceful the hi(gher)-end Seiko crowd is.


----------



## mfunnell

dr.sphinx said:


> Where I live, Seiko almost seems to be actively undermining local ADs given how resourceful the hi(gher)-end Seiko crowd is.


Same here:


74notserpp said:


> Spare a thought for us Aussies where the SPB051 and SPB053 retail for $2000 (US$1560) and $1500 (US$1170)respectively!!!


 ...Mike


----------



## T1meout

Double post.


----------



## T1meout

yonsson said:


> It also depends on how many examples a country gets and how many inhabitants there are. In Sweden (10 mil population), we got about 30 and they are all sold out, 20 of them sold by pre booking. I don't know how many you got to the Netherlands.


I don't know, but I know of at least one which is still for sale. Germany got like 100 and up to a few months ago there were at least a dozen still available, and discounted to match the US$ price!


----------



## khd

yonsson said:


> I get that there may be a little difference in prices between markets but it's insane when it comes to SEIKO.
> 
> A SBGH257 is $9800 in USA. Here in Sweden it's $14700.
> Yes, we have free healthcare and free education but our VAT is 25%. The price increase for the SBGH257 however is 50%, how the *#@& can that be OK?
> I can import one from USA, pay tax and still save 25%.
> 
> The US SEIKO prices are very fair I think.





74notserpp said:


> Spare a thought for us Aussies where the SPB051 and SPB053 retail for $2000 (US$1560) and $1500 (US$1170)respectively!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really don't know how Seiko manages to sustain such differential pricing across markets in the internet age... I'd have to be insane to buy a Seiko from a bricks and mortar store here in Australia when I can buy the exact same watch 50% cheaper online. Maybe it'd be worth it for some piece of mind on something really pricey like a GS, but $700 for a turtle or Samurai, and $2000 for a 300m Tuna or a SPB051? I'm not really sure who is buying these watches for so much more than online but I guess I'm grateful to them for giving me a chance to try some non JDM watches on in a store before I shop online 

Mind you, I think most of it is because there isn't really a grey market here in Australia..when I was in HK recently I went into a couple of big Seiko ADs Nathan Road and the prices were similar to Aus. However, you could walk another 10m and pick up a great deal from somewhere like Sino Centre... pretty bizarre but I guess some people really don't shop around or they're nervous about the grey market.


----------



## maxxevv

drunken monkey said:


> I'm going to assume you missed that the 003 and 012 models were the limited edition versions the similar/same gold detailing.


And I'm assuming you didn't notice that Seiko places a big premium on their high-beat movements , which incidentally, the SLA025J1 has in the form of the 8L55 and the SBDX's don't ??


----------



## Cobia

khd said:


> I really don't know how Seiko manages to sustain such differential pricing across markets in the internet age... I'd have to be insane to buy a Seiko from a bricks and mortar store here in Australia when I can buy the exact same watch 50% cheaper online. Maybe it'd be worth it for some piece of mind on something really pricey like a GS, but $700 for a turtle or Samurai, and $2000 for a 300m Tuna or a SPB051? I'm not really sure who is buying these watches for so much more than online but I guess I'm grateful to them for giving me a chance to try some non JDM watches on in a store before I shop online
> 
> Mind you, I think most of it is because there isn't really a grey market here in Australia..when I was in HK recently I went into a couple of big Seiko ADs Nathan Road and the prices were similar to Aus. However, you could walk another 10m and pick up a great deal from somewhere like Sino Centre... pretty bizarre but I guess some people really don't shop around or they're nervous about the grey market.


Agree, ive never bought a seiko in this country, just cannot afford it, as you say 50% cheaper online sometimes more, wish i could support local but just cant.


----------



## dr.sphinx

Well, when it comes to more affordable models (say, SBDX017) I don't think it's that crazy to settle for an EU AD premium - provided you still get some discount and 
an extended warranty. The more expensive the model, the less this applies.

What was genuinely bizarre - until several months ago: Seiko wouldn't allow the sale of better Prospexes (such as MM300) here. So you spend one hour or so the bus to Dresden, get it at a price you wouldn't dream of getting here anyway, drink some Weissbier, make a day of it. The local guys are then still stuck with any warranty claims though, without having been able to sell you the watch in the first place. 

Anyway, to stay on topic: the new movement mystery - I wouldn't put too much stock in the blanked out caseback diagram - the other non-blanked out ones in the catalogue (I looked at Clemiko) are closed caseback models.


----------



## khd

dr.sphinx said:


> Well, when it comes to more affordable models (say, SBDX017) I don't think it's that crazy to settle for an EU AD premium - provided you still get some discount and
> an extended warranty. The more expensive the model, the less this applies.
> 
> What was genuinely bizarre - until several months ago: Seiko wouldn't allow the sale of better Prospexes (such as MM300) here. So you spend one hour or so the bus to Dresden, get it at a price you wouldn't dream of getting here anyway, drink some Weissbier, make a day of it. The local guys are then still stuck with any warranty claims though, without having been able to sell you the watch in the first place.
> 
> Anyway, to stay on topic: the new movement mystery - I wouldn't put too much stock in the blanked out caseback diagram - the other non-blanked out ones in the catalogue (I looked at Clemiko) are closed caseback models.


Haha yeah same deal here... they limit the Prospex Master Series to the "boutique" stores here in Australia, but the closest one to me is about 3,500km away on the other side of the country! The strange thing to me is that we have a Grand Seiko AD, and plenty of places selling the entry level Turtles and Samurais... just not the mid tier stuff like MM300 and Tunas :-s


----------



## JoeOBrien

dr.sphinx said:


> Anyway, to stay on topic: the new movement mystery - I wouldn't put too much stock in the blanked out caseback diagram - the other non-blanked out ones in the catalogue (I looked at Clemiko) are closed caseback models.


Not sure what you mean. They show the movements in the GS models, and the blurb on that Presage model says it has a display back.


----------



## Stuey63

I think some of the ordinary jeweller's stores here are starting to drop prices on the lowish end stuff such as the Turtle, but they're still well overpriced. I've been toying with the idea of making an offer on an SRP775 at a local store to see if they'll maybe try to compete with online, but don't want to sound _too_ cheeky as they've already dropped their price. But I guess there's nothing to lose. And the one in the window is perfectly aligned...


----------



## dr.sphinx

JoeOBrien said:


> Not sure what you mean. They show the movements in the GS models, and the blurb on that Presage model says it has a display back.


Sorry I wasn't clear enough - what I meant is that I think it would still be a stretch to infer anything about the "new" movement based on the fact the movement isn't represented in the SJE073 caseback diagram. It's the only display caseback model out of the ones posted by Clemiko at least.


----------



## T1meout

khd said:


> I really don't know how Seiko manages to sustain such differential pricing across markets in the internet age...


I wonder whether Seiko is to blame. Import duties are determined locally. Maybe, in the EU we are also seeing European watch industry protectionism at play here.


----------



## 74notserpp

dr.sphinx said:


> View attachment 12773607


I must've missed this special edition samurai. Looks awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.sphinx

T1meout said:


> I wonder whether Seiko is to blame. Import duties are determined locally. Maybe, in the EU we are also seeing European watch industry protectionism at play here.


The pricing is still weird even after you factor in VAT and other fees, even exchange rate fluctuations. Also, dealers in the US and possibly elsewhere had greater discount flexibility and were always given preferential treatment by Seiko (longer warranties, free loaner Astrons etc.)

Sometimes mysterious stuff happens though: about 2 years ago, the local pricing of some LE GSs was about 25% friendlier than of regular production models (and that's how I ended up with both).


----------



## Stuey63

The relatively high prices in Australia definitely are not related to duties or tariffs. It's obviously quite easy to work out whether the difference in price relates to a protectionist tariff by looking at local revenue laws.



T1meout said:


> I wonder whether Seiko is to blame. Import duties are determined locally. Maybe, in the EU we are also seeing European watch industry protectionism at play here.


----------



## mfunnell

Stuey63 said:


> The relatively high prices in Australia definitely are not related to duties or tariffs.


No, but it is a legacy of the "Australia Tax" (the near-automatic uplifting of wholesale prices applied, by suppliers, to goods destined for Australia). That is unsustainable these days, but the legacy dies very hard indeed. There's long history behind this (I only know some bits of it), and plenty of blame to go around. But in these days where international price comparison is so easy, laws and regulations have changed drastically, and ordering directly from overseas is so easy, I just can't see it lasting. I've seen it die out in some industries and in some classes of goods. But those who profit from it always try to extract the last available dollar. That can mean suppliers eating their own sales channels, which isn't smart in the long run, but few enough seem worry about that.

...Mike


----------



## yonsson

T1meout said:


> I wonder whether Seiko is to blame. Import duties are determined locally. Maybe, in the EU we are also seeing European watch industry protectionism at play here.


It's not like a SEIKO distributors in EU buys the SEIKOs for retail and then adds all the fees.


----------



## shelfcompact

Couple more pics I've come across of the gold turtle out in the wild.


----------



## georgefl74

If this 6L35 thing is in the typical Presage case, it may well be a drop-in replacement for the 6R15.

Which opens up a very interesting range of options for modding once the NE version becomes available ;-)


----------



## petr_cha

T1meout said:


> I wonder whether Seiko is to blame. Import duties are determined locally. Maybe, in the EU we are also seeing European watch industry protectionism at play here.


EU custom import duties are quite low, it is some 4.5 % for watches... not sure whether there is some strong EU watch industry to be protected as the traditional watch base is in Switzerland, which is outside EU..


----------



## optiblu

petr_cha said:


> EU custom import duties are quite low, it is some 4.5 % for watches... not sure whether there is some strong EU watch industry to be protected as the traditional watch base is in Switzerland, which is outside EU..


Don't forget about VAT ~ 20%


----------



## yonsson

optiblu said:


> Don't forget about VAT ~ 20%


You need to count backwards.

Buy watch (from seiko). 
Add Seiko distributor margin. 
Add ADs margin. 
Add local VAT.

The only way for a watch to cost 49.5% more in EU than in USA is that someone is messing with the buyers. VAT is added between the AD and the customer, not before. Higher VAT MAY mean a higher price but not necessarily, it can be compensated for in the distribution chain above. See Rolex prices for instance, they may differ a little because of currency fluctuations but never this much, not even close.


----------



## shelfcompact

I've noticed the German brand Nomos do odd things with their pricing too. The MSRP is way too different between US, UK, and EU.


----------



## babola

Euro distribution channel is also very complex, its 'mechanics' hidden from the rest of the parties, usually stinks of protectionism and questionable methods and practices.

In my line of work we had a 'distributor to a distributor' multi-level distribution model where each were slapping their own 'cut' on top of the existing.
We ended up importing directly from US at a risk but at a lot lesser margins, which on a long run worked well for us.

It is what it is, ordinary Joe Bloggs will always get burned at the store front for not having/knowing of othet options, some of us on the other hand are a little wiser in that respect and will peruse alternative methods and channels when required.


----------



## Seppia

I lived in the USA for 6 years, and I'm now back in Europe. 
Seiko and citizen watches cost obscenely more here in Europe. 
An example:










So when I wanted to get my SKX009 I ordered from Singapore and paid a little above half the amount pictured.

Unfortunately it's a lot harder to import GS and the other top line Seiko models


----------



## yonsson

Seppia said:


> I lived in the USA for 6 years, and I'm now back in Europe.
> Seiko and citizen watches cost obscenely more here in Europe.
> An example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when I wanted to get my SKX009 I ordered from Singapore and paid a little above half the amount pictured.
> 
> Unfortunately it's a lot harder to import GS and the other top line Seiko models


That's nothing. 
A skx007 on rubber retails for around €406 in Sweden. 
Compare that to €135 which is the Japanese retail price incl Japan tax. 
A skx009 on bracelet retails for €457/USD550 here. 
Seriously, I'm not joking.


----------



## appleb

yonsson said:


> That's nothing.
> A skx007 on rubber retails for around €406 in Sweden.
> Compare that to €135 which is the Japanese retail price incl Japan tax.
> A skx009 on bracelet retails for €457/USD550 here.
> Seriously, I'm not joking.


In Canada we get bent over on Seiko prices too. An SKX009 on bracelet has an msrp of $695CAD. That's $555 in USD dollars.

Seiko Watch Canada ? SKX009


----------



## walrusmonger

USA retail of skx173 is close to $500, most department stores discount a minimum of 20% though.


----------



## dr.sphinx

Ah, that's the other difference: US 20% off just for inquiry, 30% if you're insistent, even more if you're good at it. EU = no way.


----------



## walrusmonger

dr.sphinx said:


> Ah, that's the other difference: US 20% off just for inquiry, 30% if you're insistent, even more if you're good at it. EU = no way.


Yup, just go to Macys.com or kohls.com and see how they are discounting pretty much all of the entry prospex models at 20% minimum.


----------



## countingseconds

yonsson said:


> That's nothing.
> A skx007 on rubber retails for around €406 in Sweden.
> Compare that to €135 which is the Japanese retail price incl Japan tax.
> A skx009 on bracelet retails for €457/USD550 here.
> Seriously, I'm not joking.


Makes it worth traveling to US or Hong Kong just to go shopping. The savings alone will pay for the trip


----------



## khd

On the plus side, thanks to all these high prices when you walk down the street wearing an SKX007 in Europe, Australia or Canada sexy girls follow you around and call out “oooooooh, nice Seiko player... you wanna party?”

Nah just kidding... however, quite a few of my friends and family are convinced that the Seikos available from HK and Singapore must be fakes because they’re so much cheaper... doesn’t matter how many times I try to set them right ;-)


----------



## Cobia

appleb said:


> In Canada we get bent over on Seiko prices too. An SKX009 on bracelet has an msrp of $695CAD. That's $555 in USD dollars.
> 
> Seiko Watch Canada ? SKX009


Gee i thought ours was high, an skx on bracelet retails for $499, on rubber $475, thats Sydney Seiko Boutique prices, $695ca is crazy.

I think Seiko prices are going up across the line.


----------



## slow_mo

khd said:


> Nah just kidding... however, quite a few of my friends and family are convinced that the Seikos available from HK and Singapore must be fakes because they're so much cheaper... doesn't matter how many times I try to set them right ;-)


If that's true, I have many fake Seikos.


----------



## Stuey63

mfunnell said:


> No, but it is a legacy of the "Australia Tax" (the near-automatic uplifting of wholesale prices applied, by suppliers, to goods destined for Australia). That is unsustainable these days, but the legacy dies very hard indeed. There's long history behind this (I only know some bits of it), and plenty of blame to go around. But in these days where international price comparison is so easy, laws and regulations have changed drastically, and ordering directly from overseas is so easy, I just can't see it lasting. I've seen it die out in some industries and in some classes of goods. But those who profit from it always try to extract the last available dollar. That can mean suppliers eating their own sales channels, which isn't smart in the long run, but few enough seem worry about that.
> 
> ...Mike


Absolutely agree. This is what got me about Gerry Harvey. It's not the GST making us buy overseas! He knew exactly what he was doing when lobbying to have the GST added to under $1,000 imports - making the hassle not worth it for some o/s sellers. The cheeky sod wants to buy these goods cheaply 'himself' and sell them to us! I can see the day when Australia is added to sellers lists of places they won't sell to. We'll have to see how much of a problem it is when the new procedures kick in.


----------



## mfunnell

Stuey63 said:


> AThe cheeky sod wants to buy these goods cheaply 'himself' and sell them to us!


Nah! Gerry won't even work that hard. He couldn't be bothered negotiating with suppliers. He just wants to buy at whatever price they offer, no matter how bad, add a huge mark-up to it, and stick the consumer with the result. This doesn't work if there's competition, which is why he most certainly doesn't want any of that! But, in reality, he doesn't even do that little. He leaves grubbing about in retail to his poor benighted franchisees, for the most part. What he's really into is real estate dealings. And we all know that - like local government, the plod, and horse racing (Gerry's real interest) - real estate dealings down under are always honest, and the fix is never in.

...Mike


----------



## Chronopolis

Stuey63 said:


> The cheeky sod wants to buy these goods cheaply 'himself' and sell them to us!


NO idea what you boys down under are talking about with this Gerry fella. 
But that remark totally resembles me.
Who knew I qualified as a "cheeky sod"?

Must add that to my profile, after Pimp Mafaga. :-!


----------



## slow_mo

Maybe I should start selling Seikos to Australia via online.


----------



## Stuey63

He's a wealthy Australian chain retailer who successfully lobbied the Govt to add 10% tax (GST) to imports under $1,000 (where there previously was none, to save the administrative hassle of collecting it on millions of items) ostensibly to make things fair price wise, but in reality because he knew their would be a burden on someone in the chain which might prevent the sales happening. We don't buy online to save only 10%!



Chronopolis said:


> NO idea what you boys down under are talking about with this Gerry fella.
> But that remark totally resembles me.
> Who knew I qualified as a "cheeky sod"?
> 
> Must add that to my profile, after Pimp Mafaga. :-!


----------



## Stuey63

Sorry for off topic content.


----------



## v1triol




----------



## ahonobaka

^Is green and gold the new colorway for 2018?


----------



## appleb

v1triol said:


> View attachment 12777535


Love the watch, but not the price! 100,000 yen?


----------



## walrusmonger

appleb said:


> Love the watch, but not the price! 100,000 yen?


Same price as the regular 051.


----------



## Cobia

v1triol said:


> View attachment 12777535


This is very nice, damn shame every green seiko do of late is a limited edition but this looks amazing.


----------



## davidibiza

It's not easy to be green... 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## josayeee

Not too big on green dials but I can't wait to see what that 059 looks like!


----------



## ahonobaka

^I always felt the 051/053 could be Oris killers; The "Green Arrow" 059 pushes that even further for me (though they win out on size)


----------



## Galaga

Can’t cop any kind of green dial. 🤮 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxevv

appleb said:


> In Canada we get bent over on Seiko prices too. An SKX009 on bracelet has an msrp of $695CAD. That's $555 in USD dollars.
> 
> Seiko Watch Canada ? SKX009


At that rate, I would say buy a cheap air ticket across the pond to Japan or South East Asia, grab half a dozen to resell back in Canada and pay for your 3~5 day holiday with change to spare.


----------



## josayeee

maxxevv said:


> At that rate, I would say buy a cheap air ticket across the pond to Japan or South East Asia, grab half a dozen to resell back in Canada and pay for your 3~5 day holiday with change to spare.


Canada taxes everything! Bring back $800 or more worth of goods and we're subject to pay 12% on that. Our government's tax department put out a folio stating that employees that receive discounts are required to pay tax on the value of the discount. Imagine a minimum wage worker at McDonalds having to pay tax on the discounted burger they ate for lunch. The folio was subsequently retracted after the media attacked the Prime Minister for it. That's just how things are done here.

Canada in general is bad for shopping. High sales tax, limited selection, and high prices.


----------



## v1triol

Cobia said:


> This is very nice, damn shame every green seiko do of late is a limited edition but this looks amazing.


Yeah, I can't stand this hour hand so the whole PM62mas line-up is not my cup of tea, but I still appreciate this lovely green&gilt combo.
Me thinks that Seiko released it as kinda of a teaser before green LE MM300.


----------



## xhenke

I really like the new golden tuna, good job Seiko!


----------



## maxxevv

josayeee said:


> Canada taxes everything! Bring back $800 or more worth of goods and we're subject to pay 12% on that. Our government's tax department put out a folio stating that employees that receive discounts are required to pay tax on the value of the discount. Imagine a minimum wage worker at McDonalds having to pay tax on the discounted burger they ate for lunch. The folio was subsequently retracted after the media attacked the Prime Minister for it. That's just how things are done here.
> 
> Canada in general is bad for shopping. High sales tax, limited selection, and high prices.


Notice that you're based in Vancouver. Haven't flown in there since '00. But don't ever recall anything of the nature as a need to declare all valuables brought along though?

If that's the case (now as you describe), then I would suggest the same thing but go Japan and buy a High-Beat or SpringDrive Grand Seiko or upper- range Credo. The savings alone will probably cover the costs of the 3~5 day holiday there.


----------



## v1triol

Lol ...and here comes the PADI too!


----------



## walrusmonger

The PADI SPB/SBDC isn't new (well, it's new but we knew about it) but the lume looks wild!










v1triol said:


> Lol ...and here comes the PADI too!


----------



## Cobia

walrusmonger said:


> The PADI SPB/SBDC isn't new (well, it's new but we knew about it) but the lume looks wild!
> 
> View attachment 12779427


Cool lume! dont mind that for a change.


----------



## dr.sphinx

I would appreciate the two-tone lume on a more subdued model, I think it takes this already somewhat garish watch over the top.


----------



## walrusmonger

dr.sphinx said:


> I would appreciate the two-tone lume on a more subdued model, I think it takes this already somewhat garish watch over the top.


I agree, Seiko should have made all Padi models exclusive with full blue lume. It would have made them more special and it would look nicer than the mix and match. Zimbe Shogun had full blue and it looked awesome.


----------



## Chronopolis

Execrable, that two-tone lume !!!
Dafaaq is damaatta wit Seiko? Why dey always gotta do some awkward juvenile sheeat like dat?

I swear, they need somebody in their design dept.
U reading this Seiko? PM me SUBITO!!! ;-)



walrusmonger said:


> The PADI SPB/SBDC isn't new (well, it's new but we knew about it) but the lume looks wild!
> 
> View attachment 12779427


----------



## v1triol

That lume is cool, and as this is Seiko we can be relaxed 'bout the blue, it should stand long enough, not like the most of standard grade BDW9 lume.
Iirc the new padi samurai was the first with the two-tone lume. Would like to see Seiko doing more two-tones for any kind of limited/special editions.


----------



## xhenke

Anyone got an idea/guess of what the price of the new golden tuna will be? 

I'm really excited but on the same note, there are already lots of very affordable vintage golden tunas out in the wild.


----------



## timetellinnoob

walrusmonger said:


> The PADI SPB/SBDC isn't new (well, it's new but we knew about it) but the lume looks wild!
> 
> View attachment 12779427





Cobia said:


> Cool lume! dont mind that for a change.


oh i imagine it'll give some "serious collector" some kind of fits... a lume pattern they'll never see/use in the real world, and someone won't buy the watch because of it. =)


----------



## fluence4

I check the images of the leaked new "marinemaster" models from time to time and one thing always goes in my mind. What is the point of having the prospex "X" logo on the dial above the " professional" writing. The "X" logo stands for professional specifications so we have " professional specifications professional 300m (or 600, 1000). I get that professional writing is the classic writing on Seiko' s higher-end divers and marinemaster text is relatively new thing but that is kinda dumb. "Marinemaster" writing is better imo- it's just more unique than " professional" (almost everything nowadays it's "professional"). MM for Seiko is something like "Seamaster" for Omega or sub for Rolex. Let's say Seiko must put the "X" logo on every diver they sell. I think "X" and "marinemaster" is the better option. Recently we see that Seiko is branding every watch they sell ( and unfortunately writing the brand name on the dial). They have Seiko 5, Presage, Prospex etc and it's clear that they want the same for the marinemasters. Do you agree?


----------



## dr.sphinx

I agree with you and I don't like the trend either. It's pretty clear though that things are headed this way as the X/PS made its way onto the dial of the newest SBEX, PADI quartz tuna etc.


----------



## timetellinnoob

anyone who thinks the X is going away anytime soon, lol, is sorely mistaken. it's far beyond a 'trend', that implies it'll pass soon. people may not like it but Seiko _clearly_ does. it's here for at least a generation I'd have to guess... we're in the middle of it at most as it began some time ago but is now hitting a lot more models.


----------



## dr.sphinx

Get your MM300s while you can, soon the disahield/none, MEMS/non-MEMS, signed/unsigned crown debates will become purely academic with all of us lucky owners partying in the streets/on ocean floors


----------



## fluence4

timetellinnoob said:


> anyone who thinks the X is going away anytime soon, lol, is sorely mistaken. it's far beyond a 'trend', that implies it'll pass soon. people may not like it but Seiko _clearly_ does. it's here for at least a generation I'd have to guess... we're in the middle of it at most as it began some time ago but is now hitting a lot more models.


Seiko used lots of logos through the years ( like suwa, sq and so on) so it's a Seiko thing guess. I agree that the X it's not going anywhere soon and we have no choice but to accept it :/. To be honest the "Presage" writing annoys me more.


----------



## T1meout

Well, if people dislike the X, they should vote with their wallet. It may be seiko's prerogative to determine what's placed on the dial, but they'll sure enough come around if sales plummet. Consumers have more power than some here would have us believe. I sure as sh1t don't intend to buy di€k with an X on the dial.


----------



## ahonobaka

^Honestly didn't mind the "PS" until they decided to mess with the "MARINE MASTER" text on the MM300. Who knew I could be so picky but I think it messes with the atmosphere and legacy of the MM300 in this case


----------



## Domo

_They can take our "SEIKO", they can take our "Automatic", but they will never. take. our. "MARINEMASTER"!!!!!!!!!!!!

_:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|


----------



## timetellinnoob

T1meout said:


> Well, if people dislike the X, they should vote with their wallet. It may be seiko's prerogative to determine what's placed on the dial, but they'll sure enough come around if sales plummet. Consumers have more power than some here would have us believe. I sure a sh1t don't intend to buy di€k with an X on the dial.


Exactly, but since sales would never "plummet" because of a logo (the overwhelming majority of the sales are going to go to people who wouldn't even begin to consider the logo as something to avoid), I think the dislikers have quite a haul in of they are going to try to wait it out... =)


----------



## lxnastynotch93

T1meout said:


> Well, if people dislike the X, they should vote with their wallet. It may be seiko's prerogative to determine what's placed on the dial, but they'll sure enough come around if sales plummet. Consumers have more power than some here would have us believe. I sure as sh1t don't intend to buy di€k with an X on the dial.


Is the Prospex X really that much of an eyesore? I hardly ever notice it on my watches🧐


----------



## Cobia

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Is the Prospex X really that much of an eyesore? I hardly ever notice it on my watches類


Agree, its hardly noticeable in the big scheme of things, im ok with it off and im ok with it on, no big deal either way.


----------



## PYLTN

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Is the Prospex X really that much of an eyesore? I hardly ever notice it on my watches?


+1

I wasn't sure to begin with but now actually like it


----------



## dr.sphinx

fluence4 above sums it up nicely: it's a problem, for me at least, if it completely replaces "MARINEMASTER". I'm sure one gets used to it, but I really liked the MARINE/LAND/FLIGHT -MASTER trinity and - from a fan perspective - never quite figured out why Seiko feels such a strong urge to abandon it. Even typography can become of a piece with a watch - just look at some of the rebranded GSs (not a sentiment shared by everyone, that's understood ).


----------



## Cobia

timetellinnoob said:


> oh i imagine it'll give some "serious collector" some kind of fits... a lume pattern they'll never see/use in the real world, and someone won't buy the watch because of it. =)


Haha!


----------



## valuewatchguy

My only issue is that they have watered down what prospex stands for

PROFESSIONAL SPECIFICATION

But the symbol itself does not bother me

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

I'm not all that disturbed by the Prospex logo but seriously, why stick it in all those watches? It's not a sub-brand (presage, GS) or something technical like a movement family (Kinetic, direct drive etc).

Seiko just seems to think that they came up with a 'cool' logo and now they're sticking it everywhere. Well, its not that cool.


----------



## Cobia

valuewatchguy said:


> My only issue is that they have watered down what prospex stands for
> 
> PROFESSIONAL SPECIFICATION
> 
> But the symbol itself does not bother me
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Id agree with that if they were using it on seiko 5's but as far as dive watches go all seiko 200m divers are built to ISO standards, i cant see how its being watered down.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

valuewatchguy said:


> My only issue is that they have watered down what prospex stands for
> 
> PROFESSIONAL SPECIFICATION


Same here. I get that there is a minimum ISO spec for professional diving but it is a spec, not individual certification for each individual watch. Furthermore, are the Prospex Sky models spec'ed for flight and if so, to what air pressure and other changing conditions? Similarly, do the Prospex Land models meet the specifications for used in professional walkin' around and professional laying about?


----------



## dr.sphinx

Well the current Land probably don't have much in common with the original Fieldmaster/Landmaster Seiko set of specifications, I agree.


----------



## ACoulson

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Same here. I get that there is a minimum ISO spec for professional diving but it is a spec, not individual certification for each individual watch. Furthermore, are the Prospex Sky models spec'ed for flight and if so, to what air pressure and other changing conditions? Similarly, do the Prospex Land models meet the specifications for used in professional walkin' around and professional laying about?


Just a small point on the ISO standard for dive watches - each and every one is indeed tested, so it does mean something in that respect. A watch sold as a dive watch from a company operating to ISO standards (like Seiko) must be fully tested to the ISO dive watch standard.

I'm with you on the air and land prospex models though...


----------



## PYLTN

Just adding some photos to the thread - my new SBDC057 Pepsi Sumo


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

ACoulson said:


> Just a small point on the ISO standard for dive watches - each and every one is indeed tested, so it does mean something in that respect. A watch sold as a dive watch from a company operating to ISO standards (like Seiko) must be fully tested to the ISO dive watch standard.


I stand corrected...or rather sit corrected...in my underwear at my desk in front of a computer surrounded by empty soda pop cans and Doritos crumbs. Sure glad my watch was built with professional specifications!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

I'm fine with the Prospex X and while I hated it at first, some diver models without it or say Scuba on the dial look decidedly old.


----------



## xhenke

PYLTN said:


> Just adding some photos to the thread - my new SBDC057 Pepsi Sumo


'

Looks really good, congrats!

Nice addition to the Sumo line-up.


----------



## mi6_

ACoulson said:


> Just a small point on the ISO standard for dive watches - each and every one is indeed tested, so it does mean something in that respect. A watch sold as a dive watch from a company operating to ISO standards (like Seiko) must be fully tested to the ISO dive watch standard.
> 
> I'm with you on the air and land prospex models though...


No they are not ALL tested to every ISO 6425 specification. First the manufacturer does their own testing in compliance with ISO 6425. It's not done independently. Only a few samples are tested to all the ISO 6425 specifications (ex. every 100th watch or whatever the manufacturer chooses), every model is pressure tested to 125% of it's stated depth rating but that is the only test that every watch has. Basically the watch has been DESIGNED to meet ISO 6425 standards but most are only pressure tested.

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/tale-of-two-isos-what-water-resistance-ratings-really-mean

_"Now the big question here is this: is every individual watch subjected to each of these tests? The ISO only requires testing of every dive watch for the two hour overpressure test; if you are a maker of diver's watches in an ISO-compliant country, every watch you label a "diver's watch" has to be subjected to this test. The other tests may be done according to the regulations for "type testing" - essentially, you test a sampling of the total production run; what fraction is determined by the size of the run, and the specifications for type testing."_


----------



## JoeOBrien

Regarding the Prospex logo: personally I think it cheapens the watches. Especially the higher-end Marinemasters. I said something recently in another thread about the MM300 and how its design had almost made it a classic watch in the eyes of collectors, perhaps falling just short of iconic status, let down by its proportions.

It's not a stretch to think that snobbery might hurt sales here; the MM300 isn't like a turtle or an SKX, it's not exactly being bought by the masses. A relatively large portion of its buyers must fall into the watch enthusiast category, including a smaller number of people who otherwise would never consider spending more than $200 on a Seiko. There's something about the MM300's design that attracts even that kind of person. I don't think adding a gimmicky logo to the dial will do much for its cachet, particularly when it's a logo that heretofore has only been found on the dials of cheaper, mainstream divers. Clearly somebody at Seiko had a similar thought, since the updated SBDX017 only had the Prospex logo on the crown. I know if anybody was put off by the Prospex logo, it would be a _very_ small number of overall sales, but I certainly don't think it will help sales in any way.

It makes no difference to me, since I'm not really interested in the Marinemasters, but I also don't care for the sub-branding on the Presage line. For me it's just something else cluttering up the dial. I'll probably get myself an SPB041/SARW025 soon, but I'd be really put off by it if they'd put 'Presage' on the dial. It's just not needed. Thankfully I've never seen one with the sub-branding, except in mocked-up promotional images.


----------



## davym2112

PYLTN said:


> Just adding some photos to the thread - my new SBDC057 Pepsi Sumo
> 
> View attachment 12782243
> 
> 
> View attachment 12782245
> 
> 
> View attachment 12782247


Is the dial the same blue as the sbcd003/033 blumo ?

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## petr_cha

I`d guess so... None sunburst like Padi Sumo..


----------



## mi6_

PYLTN said:


> View attachment 12782243


Looks great! Does it come on strap or bracelet?

Only tweak I would have made is to have had only the end of the second hand painted red either where the lume marker is or immediately after on the fine tip. Looks funny to me half painted with the balance blacked out.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Cobia said:


> Id agree with that if they were using it on seiko 5's but as far as dive watches go all seiko 200m divers are built to ISO standards, i cant see how its being watered down.


If the ONLY thing that is needed to be considered a "prospex" series watch is ISO certification, then I guess you are right in theory.

I don't really know what standard defined prospex before. But judging by the fact that it used to be reserved for an elite class of their watches (Until 2 yrs ago Prospex was only avail in Japan) but now even entry level watches are getting that branding, I will infer that there really isnt a standard. So it feels like just a marketing gimmick. Maybe it was always a marketing gimmick and I just bought into it before.

Either way the "X" on the dial will not influence my purchase. It doesn't bother me and if they took it away I woudn't care. But the term "prospex" has no special meaning to me as it used to.

From an article by Monochrome-Watches about the prospex line



> PROSPEX watches are not to be confused with Seiko's standard mechanical line-up of watches. The build quality of these watches are far from cheap and they're very much akin to that of a Rolex piece. A high-end precision instrument that came from the brand that was famous for cheap-end quartz. Speaking about build quality is just the tip of the iceberg here. The PROSPEX brand is rich in cutting edge technology.












One of these was standard Seiko. The other is cutting edge technology. Can you tell the difference? I cant.


----------



## Cobia

valuewatchguy said:


> If the ONLY thing that is needed to be considered a "prospex" series watch is ISO certification, then I guess you are right in theory.
> 
> I don't really know what standard defined prospex before. But judging by the fact that it used to be reserved for an elite class of their watches (Until 2 yrs ago Prospex was only avail in Japan) but now even entry level watches are getting that branding, I will infer that there really isnt a standard. So it feels like just a marketing gimmick. Maybe it was always a marketing gimmick and I just bought into it before.
> 
> Either way the "X" on the dial will not influence my purchase. It doesn't bother me and if they took it away I woudn't care. But the term "prospex" has no special meaning to me as it used to.
> 
> From an article by Monochrome-Watches about the prospex line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of these was standard Seiko. The other is cutting edge technology. Can you tell the difference? I cant.


Who wrote the quote youve quoted, seiko or monochrome watches?


----------



## PYLTN

davym2112 said:


> Is the dial the same blue as the sbcd003/033 blumo ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


I don't have my SBDC033 any more but I think it is the same blue, or possibly a little bit darker than the 003/033.


----------



## PYLTN

mi6_ said:


> Looks great! Does it come on strap or bracelet?
> 
> Only tweak I would have made is to have had only the end of the second hand painted red either where the lume marker is or immediately after on the fine tip. Looks funny to me half painted with the balance blacked out.


It comes on a bracelet, but I'm a NATO fan


----------



## Cobia

BREAKING NEWS IN SEIKO TOWN!!!


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> BREAKING NEWS IN SEIKO TOWN!!!
> 
> View attachment 12784293


Different dial, possibly half black like a Rolex deep sea Sea Dweller type of dial?


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> Different dial, possibly half black like a Rolex deep sea Sea Dweller type of dial?


Not sure, probably just the light although the dial seems to have some type of horizontal lines or ridges in it.


----------



## davym2112

Cobia said:


> Not sure, probably just the light although the dial seems to have some type of horizontal lines or ridges in it.


Maybe similar to the Zimbe Shogun dial









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> Not sure, probably just the light although the dial seems to have some type of horizontal lines or ridges in it.


I think it definitely gets darker. I like that look.


----------



## Cobia

davym2112 said:


> Maybe similar to the Zimbe Shogun dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Stunning watch!


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> I think it definitely gets darker. I like that look.


Im guessing its like this new blue batman which has gone under the radar a bit, stunning watch, theyve really nailed it here.


----------



## davym2112

Cobia said:


> Im guessing its like this new blue batman which has gone under the radar a bit, stunning watch, theyve really nailed it here.
> 
> View attachment 12784443


It looks good,saw one today for the first time

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112

Cobia said:


> Stunning watch!


Indeed they are,one of seiko' s best from 2017

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot

mi6_ said:


> No they are not ALL tested to every ISO 6425 specification. First the manufacturer does their own testing in compliance with ISO 6425. It's not done independently. Only a few samples are tested to all the ISO 6425 specifications (ex. every 100th watch or whatever the manufacturer chooses), every model is pressure tested to 125% of it's stated depth rating but that is the only test that every watch has. Basically the watch has been DESIGNED to meet ISO 6425 standards but most are only pressure tested.
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/tale-of-two-isos-what-water-resistance-ratings-really-mean
> 
> _"Now the big question here is this: is every individual watch subjected to each of these tests? The ISO only requires testing of every dive watch for the two hour overpressure test; if you are a maker of diver's watches in an ISO-compliant country, every watch you label a "diver's watch" has to be subjected to this test. The other tests may be done according to the regulations for "type testing" - essentially, you test a sampling of the total production run; what fraction is determined by the size of the run, and the specifications for type testing."_


This is how I understand this as well. ISO is a set of international standards for various products, including dive watches. The idea is to have uniformity. The organization itself, ISO, does not perform testing, nor do they certify products. Instead, they work with experts in various industries to understand, then define, sets of quantifiable standards that can be checked off. Manufacturer's who wish to comply do so voluntarily, and are responsible for their own design and testing. If a product fails, the liability is with the mfg, not ISO.

For ISO 6425, the standards are more than simply WR. Design, functionality, etc are defined. A mfg that wants to formally claim their product meets ISO standards (for advertising, markings on the watch, etc) submits supporting documentation to ISO; ISO reviews and determines if the item meets the standards. If so, ISO grants permission to the MFG to use "ISO 6425", which means the watch complies with ISO standards. It does not mean each watch has been tested.

Some watch makers do perform some tests on each watch. For example, a 10 minute pressure test. But some tests would be impractical for an afforable watch mfg'd in large quantities. I've read that Seiko over-engineers their diver's watches, and sets mfg tolerances, so that all meet WR requirements. They confirm with spot testing from lots. That is cheaper and faster than testing each watch. I believe this is SOP for many mfg;s.

_The standards and features for diver's watches are regulated by the International Organization for Standardization in the ISO 6425 standard; German Industrial Norm DIN 8306 is an equivalent standard. Besides water resistance standards to a minimum of 100 m depth rating ISO 6425 also provides minimum requirements for mechanical diver's watches (quartz and digital watches have slightly differing readability requirements) such as:[SUP][20][/SUP]_


_The presence of a unidirectional bezel with at least at every 5 minutes elapsed minute markings and a pre-select marker to mark a specific minute marking._
_The presence of clearly distinguishable minute markings on the watch face._
_Adequate readability/visibility at 25 cm (9.8 in) in total darkness._
_The presence of an indication that the watch is running in total darkness. This is usually indicated by a running second hand with a luminous tip or tail._
_Magnetic resistance. This is tested by 3 expositions to a direct current magnetic field of 4,800 A/m. The watch must keep its accuracy to ± 30 seconds/day as measured before the test despite the magnetic field._
_Shock resistance. This is tested by two shocks (one on the 9 o'clock side, and one to the crystal and perpendicular to the face). The shock is usually delivered by a hard plastic hammer mounted as a pendulum, so as to deliver a measured amount of energy, specifically, a 3 kg hammer with an impact velocity of 4.43 m/s. The change in rate allowed is ± 60 seconds/day._
_Chemical resistance. This is tested by immersion in a 30 g/l NaCl solution for 24 hours to test its rust resistance. This test water solution has a salinity comparable to normal seawater._
_Strap/band solidity. This is tested by applying a force of 200 N (45 lb[SUB]f[/SUB]) to each spring bar (or attaching point) in opposite directions with no damage to the watch or attachment point._
_The presence of an End Of Life (EOL) indicator on battery powered watches._
_Testing diving watches for ISO 6425 compliance is voluntary and involves costs, so not every manufacturer present their watches for certification according to this standard._


----------



## georgefl74

PYLTN said:


> Just adding some photos to the thread - my new SBDC057 Pepsi Sumo
> 
> View attachment 12782243


Liked it at first but why the black chapter ring? Looks like a half finished mod.


----------



## davym2112

georgefl74 said:


> Liked it at first but why the black chapter ring? Looks like a half finished mod.


Maybe they did it to try to make it a little more different from a standard blumo. just saw them side by side today and the new dial is a slightly darker shade of blue.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN

georgefl74 said:


> Liked it at first but why the black chapter ring? Looks like a half finished mod.


I hadn't actually noticed the colour of the chapter ring. Difficult to tell whether it is dark blue or black, but either way it's fine with me


----------



## ki6h

New Seiko Recraft SSC667 is solar powered and quite handsome. Right now no one sells it except Mimo's and Macy's. It's not even on the SeikoUSA web site yet.

From the Macy's web site: "Vintage-inspired and newly minted, this solar powered Recraft Series watch offers chronograph functionality in outstanding style. Style #SSC667"










From Mimo's web site:

Called the "Gulf"

LumiBrite hands and markers

Screwdown caseback

43.5mm diameter

Water-resistant to 10 bar, 100 meters (330 feet)

Caliber V175

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112

ki6h said:


> New Seiko Recraft SSC667 is solar powered and quite handsome. Right now no one sells it except Mimo's and Macy's. It's not even on the SeikoUSA web site yet.
> 
> From the Macy's web site: "Vintage-inspired and newly minted, this solar powered Recraft Series watch offers chronograph functionality in outstanding style. Style #SSC667"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Mimo's web site:
> 
> Called the "Gulf"
> 
> LumiBrite hands and markers
> 
> Screwdown caseback
> 
> 43.5mm diameter
> 
> Water-resistant to 10 bar, 100 meters (330 feet)
> 
> Caliber V175
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks really good.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h

davym2112 said:


> That looks really good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


I did some more digging and found its brother, the SSC669, which looks pretty good, too.










These are the first Recraft models to have Lumibrite hands. Tempting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

ki6h said:


> New Seiko Recraft SSC667 is solar powered and quite handsome. Right now no one sells it except Mimo's and Macy's. It's not even on the SeikoUSA web site yet.
> 
> From the Macy's web site: "Vintage-inspired and newly minted, this solar powered Recraft Series watch offers chronograph functionality in outstanding style. Style #SSC667"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Mimo's web site:
> 
> Called the "Gulf"
> 
> LumiBrite hands and markers
> 
> Screwdown caseback
> 
> 43.5mm diameter
> 
> Water-resistant to 10 bar, 100 meters (330 feet)
> 
> Caliber V175
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice looking watch, would look good on a retro style bracelet too.


----------



## Galaga

davym2112 said:


> That looks really good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


X2.


----------



## Galaga

ki6h said:


> New Seiko Recraft SSC667 is solar powered and quite handsome. Right now no one sells it except Mimo's and Macy's. It's not even on the SeikoUSA web site yet.
> 
> From the Macy's web site: "Vintage-inspired and newly minted, this solar powered Recraft Series watch offers chronograph functionality in outstanding style. Style #SSC667"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Mimo's web site:
> 
> Called the "Gulf"
> 
> LumiBrite hands and markers
> 
> Screwdown caseback
> 
> 43.5mm diameter
> 
> Water-resistant to 10 bar, 100 meters (330 feet)
> 
> Caliber V175
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Price?


----------



## ki6h

Galaga said:


> Price?


Retail $350 so probably street price of $200 or so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

ki6h said:


> Retail $350 so probably street price of $200 or so.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Make it $150 and I will take it.


----------



## mike_right

Panda color combination with a bond nato strap could be great for that watch


----------



## Seppia

Those recraft chronos look amazing, but, as often with Seiko, they’re too big for me


----------



## fvc74

mike_right said:


> Panda color combination with a bond nato strap could be great for that watch


----------



## mike_right

fvc74 said:


> View attachment 12786755


Jajajaja!
It is amazing how fast is the Seiko production department ;-)


----------



## imdamian

the one in my area is slightly different. they were actually released at the same time as the turtle 5.

SSC625


----------



## yonsson

Video of the new "mini turtle". Skip the first part.


----------



## GEO_79

yonsson said:


> Video of the new "mini turtle". Skip the first part.


I've seen this last night. I want to see a video with the new golden tunaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

GEO_79 said:


> I've seen this last night. I want to see a video with the new golden tunaaaaaaaaaaaa


WUS forums member Random Rob posted a video of the Golden Tuna he received. Check it out!




He runs a great watch channel.


----------



## bluey

i just bought a seiko sumo pepsi ..i predict that might go up in price


----------



## GEO_79

Mr. James Duffy said:


> WUS forums member Random Rob posted a video of the Golden Tuna he received. Check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He runs a great watch channel.


This is the gold turtle,not golden tuna. Golden tuna is a watch with a lot of history and much more expensive , but it's not out yet . Thanks anyway!

Sent from my Samsung galaxy note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

GEO_79 said:


> This is the gold turtle,not golden tuna. Golden tuna is a watch with a lot of history and much more expensive , but it's not out yet . Thanks anyway!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung galaxy note 8 using Tapatalk


Oh duh. Sorry. I'm a bit hungover this morning. Enjoy the video anyway!


----------



## GEO_79

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Oh duh. Sorry. I'm a bit hungover this morning. Enjoy the video anyway!


Haha no problem

Sent from my Samsung galaxy note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Oh duh. Sorry. I'm a bit hungover this morning. Enjoy the video anyway!


Time for the post of shame. What hideous watch did you buy on eBay while under the influence?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

brandon\ said:


> Time for the post of shame. What hideous watch did you buy on eBay while under the influence?


Um...let's see...not a Seiko but...










Regret is pending receipt in Tuesday.


----------



## jinfaep

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Um...let's see...not a Seiko but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regret is pending receipt in Tuesday.


I doubt you'll regret it mate, the 5600 is arguably the best beater of all time

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Um...let's see...not a Seiko but...
> 
> Regret is pending receipt in Tuesday.


Worse things have been purchased, and you've got a radio controlled timekeeper to set your other watches.


----------



## Cobia

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Um...let's see...not a Seiko but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regret is pending receipt in Tuesday.


On a serious note youll probably love this, every person i know whos got one of these raves about it including a few guys into much more expensive watches who dipped their toe in G's and decided to go with this model, they seem to be always raving about it, these squares have a huge cult following..
Is this the JDM with the fancy back?


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> On a serious note youll probably love this, every person i know whos got one of these raves about it including a few guys into much more expensive watches who dipped their toe in G's and decided to go with this model, they seem to be always raving about it, these squares have a huge cult following..
> Is this the JDM with the fancy back?


No. That's the GW5000, the greatest of them all and the best beater on earth.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Galaga said:


> No. That's the GW5000, the greatest of them all and the best beater on earth.


The one I bought is from Japan (GWM5610-1BJF) and it does not have the black coated case back. It has the negative display, no bull bars, and rubber strap but it is not the completely blacked out model or the glossy case model. (There are just so many of these!)


----------



## booest

delete


----------



## shelfcompact

Amazon Japan cancelled my SBDY005 Black Turtle order. 
Apparently because 3rd party sellers can’t sell something they won’t ship within 30 days or something. 

Oh well, will get the international version then and save a few bucks.


----------



## appleb

shelfcompact said:


> Amazon Japan cancelled my SBDY005 Black Turtle order.
> Apparently because 3rd party sellers can't sell something they won't ship within 30 days or something.
> 
> Oh well, will get the international version then and save a few bucks.


Maybe you could reorder again from the same vendor in a few days? The release date is February 9th.


----------



## shelfcompact

appleb said:


> Maybe you could reorder again from the same vendor in a few days? The release date is February 9th.


Currently all sold out as the Japanese version was pretty limited.
I'm sure they'll put that one up for sale again, but who knows when it'll happen.


----------



## walrusmonger

My amazon order for the black turtle was cancelled too


----------



## Galaga

tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 12761039
> 
> View attachment 12761041
> 
> View attachment 12761043
> 
> 
> Newwwwww !!!!


Anymore news on these?


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> Anymore news on these?


No idea, i'll be keenly watching, hopefully will get a few different colours, maybe even a green and gilt.
I'll be waiting a while till the prices come right down like they are doing with the 053 now at creation and then probably grab one.


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> No idea, i'll be keenly watching, hopefully will get a few different colours, maybe even a green and gilt.
> I'll be waiting a while till the prices come right down like they are doing with the 053 now at creation and then probably grab one.


That blue bezel 079 is superior to the 053. This will more than likely be my next Seiko which will make my SKX batman mod redundant. Will be going on sale very soon.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> That blue bezel 079 is superior to the 053. This will more than likely be my next Seiko which will make my SKX batman mod redundant. Will be going on sale very soon.


Only issue is i remember you saying you found the 053 a bit big, these are 2mm bigger, youd want to try them on first bro.


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> Only issue is i remember you saying you found the 053 a bit big, these are 2mm bigger, youd want to try them on first bro.


I thought it was only half a mm difference. Besides it's all about lug to lug. I can wear up to 50mm and with hammer curls maybe even stretch it to 52mm


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> I thought it was only half a mm difference. Besides it's all about lug to lug. I can wear up to 50mm and with hammer curls maybe even stretch it to 52mm


lol you betta start on those curls then 

Just checked, the 053 is 42.6mm, so theres a difference of 1.4, BUT the 053 has a 3 crown which probably brings it out further than the 42.6mm at the crown so it will be interesting to see how they wear.

One of seikos best design features in their history is 4 oclock crowns, i love em, id always take a 4 over a 3 where possible, part of the reason i really like these new ones.


----------



## yonsson

Cobia said:


> ..Is this the JDM with the fancy back?



















I think you are referring to the limited edition "super black" 35th anniversary model. 
I own it, use it as my night beater. Note the "since 1983" red text on the front. 
But not really smoking new anymore, sold out fast in October.


----------



## Cobia

yonsson said:


> I think you are referring to the limited edition "super black" 35th anniversary model.
> I own it, use it as my night beater. Note the "since 1983" red text on the front.
> But not really smoking new anymore, sold out fast in October.


Thats it, i was actually thinking about galags jdm gw5000 but they look to be the same, nice screw backs, i remember his is positive display now, i know galaga loves his.


----------



## koon

walrusmonger said:


> My amazon order for the black turtle was cancelled too


Amazon cancelled my order too but the vendor is kind enough to reserve one for me.


----------



## targetpro

You're talking about the SBP053 right? I don't see it at Creation Watches.



Cobia said:


> No idea, i'll be keenly watching, hopefully will get a few different colours, maybe even a green and gilt.
> I'll be waiting a while till the prices come right down like they are doing with the 053 now at creation and then probably grab one.


----------



## Wutch

targetpro said:


> You're talking about the SBP053 right? I don't see it at Creation Watches.


They had it at $495 a week or so ago, but it sold out within a few days at that price.


----------



## WTCNerd

Does anyone know if the Black Turtle will come with misaligned chapter rings? Are the cases on these also made in China? Is the black finish durable ?


----------



## georgefl74

WTCNerd said:


> Does anyone know if the Black Turtle will come with misaligned chapter rings? Are the cases on these also made in China?


Do bears ..... in the woods? :-d


----------



## davidibiza

WTCNerd said:


> Does anyone know if the Black Turtle will come with misaligned chapter rings?


Wouldn't it be nice to predict the future? 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

WTCNerd said:


> Does anyone know if the Black Turtle will come with misaligned chapter rings? Are the cases on these also made in China? Is the black finish durable ?


I feel most of them will be fine/acceptable, but there will also be a few really bad ones that will cause their owners to rage.

i don't imagine the case is anything special in regards to where/of what it's made.


----------



## Seikogi

WTCNerd said:


> Does anyone know if the Black Turtle will come with misaligned chapter rings? Are the cases on these also made in China? Is the black finish durable ?


----------



## Cobia

targetpro said:


> You're talking about the SBP053 right? I don't see it at Creation Watches.


They had it really cheap there last week, under $500us, somebody posted it in the 053 thread and they sold out fast.


----------



## Galaga

When can we expect release of the SPB079? The way the black dial contrasts with the blue bezel will make the watch pop more than the 053 IMHO.


----------



## itsajobar

Galaga said:


> When can we expect release of the SPB079? The way the black dial contrasts with the blue bezel will make the watch pop more than the 053 IMHO.
> View attachment 12794459


Looks like a sumo replacement no?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

itsajobar said:


> Looks like a sumo replacement no?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think so. It's part of a re-release of another Seiko diver. This model and the all black version will accompany a limited edition (gilt version) similar to the 62mas release last year. I think it's called the 6159-7001.

Some have described it as a hybrid of a sumo and MM.


----------



## mfunnell

davidibiza said:


> Wouldn't it be nice to predict the future?


As the late, great, Yogi Berra once said "prediction is hard, especially about the future".

...Mike


----------



## ahonobaka

Don't forget we haven't even had Basel yet! If last year is anything to go by, I'm guessing we'll see the SPB 6159 re-interpretations around July in Japan and later in the year elsewhere, so better to hold on to your horses and get ready to wait! Or pick up a baby turtle in the meantime to quench the thirst


----------



## Cobia

ahonobaka said:


> Don't forget we haven't even had Basel yet! If last year is anything to go by, I'm guessing we'll see the SPB 6159 re-interpretations around July in Japan and later in the year elsewhere, so better to hold on to your horses and get ready to wait! Or pick up a baby turtle in the meantime to quench the thirst


True but everythings usually leaked before Bazel, Seiko couldnt even keep their huge reveal under wraps last year the 62mas reissue, that was leaked prior on here.
Id be surprised if theres much new that wont get leaked before hand.


----------



## ki6h

A new Seiko 5? Saw this unusual & distinctive piece, SNY001J1, on Rakuten.

Here's the auto-translated description:

"As the name suggests a dressy NEW line "SEIKO 5 DRESS" came from Seiko. Japan's world famous watch brands SEIKO. Pushed the flow of quartz Seiko 5, Seiko automatic winding series became popular, but the ends in domestic sales. Since the overseas market only manufactured and boasts a popular around Europe. The rare line SEIKO FIVE this model not sold in Japan Japan's complete rare MADE IN JAPAN model. JAPAN stamped buckle, back cover, character face 6 o'clock position. Normal model is a very high-quality overseas products domestic movement and parts, assembled in Southeast Asia is consistently made by SEIKO Japan domestic manufacturing. Recommended also for presents and gifts."

A couple of screen caps:



















It's about $140 plus shipping from multiple vendors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> True but everythings usually leaked before Bazel, Seiko couldnt even keep their huge reveal under wraps last year the 62mas reissue, that was leaked prior on here.
> Id be surprised if theres much new that wont get leaked before hand.


So tell me something Mr Seiko fan boy. This latest release is to commemorate how many years after the release of the 6159? Surely it can't be 1985 as referenced on the pic? That's 33 years.


----------



## Galaga

And another thing the Pogue celebrates its 50th birthday in 2019. Now that’s something I will be lining up for.


----------



## ki6h

I've been searching Rakuten, just in case I need a 37th watch, using search terms like BRIGHTZ. Here's another new Seiko, SAGZ087. Radio sync & solar!










Case bandPure titanium case (hard coating)
Glass materialSapphire glass (super clear-coating)
Waterproofing performanceReinforcement waterproofing (10 standard atmosphere) for the everyday life
SizeCase 46mm in height outside diameter X 39mm in width X thickness 8.8mm
76 g in weight
PrecisionMoon difference ±15 second
Movementキャリバー No 7B24
CharacteristicScrew lock-type りゅうず
Allergy to metal-resistant
Prevention of hypercharge function
I start immediately and function
Power save function
Fully automatic calendar function (until December 31, 2099)
Electric wave correction mechanism (I receive Japan, China, an American standard radio wave)
Automatic reception function
Forced reception function
Reception result indication function
Difference in time correction mechanism
Needle position automatic correction mechanism
A calendar (date) function is with it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leong33

Galaga said:


> So tell me something Mr Seiko fan boy. This latest release is to commemorate how many years after the release of the 6159? Surely it can't be 1985 as referenced on the pic? That's 33 years.
> 
> View attachment 12794977


Brother, the 1985 is the year this AD established. Excel Watch One Stop Watch Center Since 1985


----------



## Galaga

leong33 said:


> Brother, the 1985 is the year this AD established. Excel Watch One Stop Watch Center Since 1985


Cheers mate. I'm in holiday mode.


----------



## ahonobaka

Cobia said:


> True but everythings usually leaked before Bazel, Seiko couldnt even keep their huge reveal under wraps last year the 62mas reissue, that was leaked prior on here.
> Id be surprised if theres much new that wont get leaked before hand.


^Was just referring to posts asking for release dates on the SPB077/79!


----------



## davym2112

Jura watches in the UK have the black editions available for pre order if anybody is interested.Seem to be offering 10% off









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> So tell me something Mr Seiko fan boy. This latest release is to commemorate how many years after the release of the 6159? Surely it can't be 1985 as referenced on the pic? That's 33 years.
> 
> View attachment 12794977


The 1985 is to do with the shop excel watches it looks like.
These dont look like a commemoration of anything imo but more of a beefed up version of the 053.
Massive fan but no fan boy 
I like to think i can see and admit seiko's flaws, including their poor alignment issues, no 'fan boy' here.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> And another thing the Pogue celebrates its 50th birthday in 2019. Now that's something I will be lining up for.


If thats the case then i think it will be one of their big bazel reveals, hope they make it about 43-44 not 41mm.
You seen jimmies?


----------



## Molle

Cobia said:


> The 1985 is to do with the shop excel watches it looks like.
> These dont look like a commemoration of anything imo but more of a beefed up version of the 053.
> Massive fan but no fan boy
> I like to think i can see and admit seiko's flaws, including their poor alignment issues, no 'fan boy' here.


They are to the SLA025 what the 053 is to the SLA017, i.e. a modern interpretation of the classic.

Skickat från min SM-G935F via Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan

ki6h said:


> I've been searching Rakuten, just in case I need a 37th watch, using search terms like BRIGHTZ. Here's another new Seiko, SAGZ087. Radio sync!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Diashield Ti, 39mm, radio-controlled, solar... my perfect daily watch other than lume! Where's the lume?!?!


----------



## valuewatchguy

hanshananigan said:


> Diashield Ti, 39mm, radio-controlled, solar... my perfect daily watch other than lume! Where's the lume?!?!


I forget the reference but here is something similar with lume









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

ahonobaka said:


> ^Was just referring to posts asking for release dates on the SPB077/79!


Usually it's summer, July/August. That's why I seldom use new releases for diving. They come right after the vacation and by the next year, I've already sold it.


----------



## Terry Lennox

When does Seiko usually announce a list of models they are discontinuing?


----------



## timetellinnoob

Terry Lennox said:


> When does Seiko usually announce a list of models they are discontinuing?


Publicly? never, i don't think...


----------



## shelfcompact

Terry Lennox said:


> When does Seiko usually announce a list of models they are discontinuing?


Right when you are thinking of buying said model.

Actually never.


----------



## Rocat

georgefl74 said:


> Do bears ..... in the woods? :-d


Do bears bare?

Does a picket fence?

Two of my favorite sayings.


----------



## countingseconds

davym2112 said:


> Jura watches in the UK have the black editions available for pre order if anybody is interested.Seem to be offering 10% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Just noticed this: how cool would have been if the date and day wheels were black?


----------



## shelfcompact

countingseconds said:


> Just noticed this: how cool would have been if the date and day wheels were black?


Or even gray to match that quarter of the bezel.


----------



## appleb

countingseconds said:


> Just noticed this: how cool would have been if the date and day wheels were black?


Would be cooler if they dropped the day/date altogether!


----------



## timetellinnoob

appleb said:


> Would be cooler if they dropped the day/date altogether!


Like that'd happen anytime soon =)


----------



## seikholic094

Wow the lume is amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger

So the amazon JP seller told me I was out of Luck with my cancelled order for sbdy005, Jura sold out of srpc49, and timeless deleted their product page and post here for these. A seller on eBay is asking for $1000 shipped for an srpc49, which is insane.


----------



## tophotdog

duplicate post


----------



## tophotdog

walrusmonger said:


> So the amazon JP seller told me I was out of Luck with my cancelled order for sbdy005, Jura sold out of srpc49, and timeless deleted their product page and post here for these. A seller on eBay is asking for $1000 shipped for an srpc49, which is insane.


I just put up a post if you want one let me know.


----------



## ffnc1020

tophotdog said:


> I just put up a post if you want one let me know.


Do you have some pictures? Kanji day?


----------



## tophotdog

Duplicate post


----------



## tophotdog

ffnc1020 said:


> Do you have some pictures? Kanji day?


Date wheel in English. PM me your email for pics.


----------



## ffnc1020

walrusmonger said:


> So the amazon JP seller told me I was out of Luck with my cancelled order for sbdy005, Jura sold out of srpc49, and timeless deleted their product page and post here for these. A seller on eBay is asking for $1000 shipped for an srpc49, which is insane.


Already one sold, crazy. Also it's has Roman numerals and no made in japan. Hopefully the sbdy will have some differentiation.


----------



## yonsson

walrusmonger said:


> So the amazon JP seller told me I was out of Luck with my cancelled order for sbdy005, Jura sold out of srpc49, and timeless deleted their product page and post here for these. A seller on eBay is asking for $1000 shipped for an srpc49, which is insane.


Cool! I've got mine covered. 
Hopefully these are pretty limited.


----------



## sblantipodi

I think that Seiko has too much models.


----------



## mfunnell

sblantipodi said:


> I think that Seiko has too much models.


I don't.

...Mike


----------



## ahonobaka

sblantipodi said:


> I think that Seiko has too much models.


And yet, I need/want more... :/


----------



## dr.sphinx

Nonetheless, there used to be a healthy dose of reticence - look at PADIs for instance. It's great that anyone can get one these days, but it used to be special (no, I'm not a frustrated old PADI owner ). Also, keeping a sharp design focus over a million models is difficult for any brand. In the past, Seiko seemed to wisely separate "playground" and "serious" product lines and it worked splendidly. A huge part of the confusion for us the confused ones is the playgroundization of, say, Prospex, even GS some might say. Sorry, I am pretty much repeating myself and it's time to curb my wet-blanketism, :-x now.


----------



## countingseconds

ahonobaka said:


> And yet, I need/want more... :/


Funny: the less I need, the more I want....


----------



## davym2112

sblantipodi said:


> I think that Seiko has too much models.


I agree as I'm almost bankrupt...

Bring them on

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis

Reminds of a story, about one Julius Caesar Scaliger (1484-1558), who upon becoming Pope, was asked by the Papal Chef what he would like to eat at his inauguration dinner.

His answer?

"You talking to me? You talking to ME? I am the gawddamm POPE dammit! Make EVERYTHING! And I will eat whatever I please."

Lesson: There is no such thing as "too many" for me. I just need to find the few that please me. The rest be damned.



sblantipodi said:


> I think that Seiko has too much models.





mfunnell said:


> I don't.
> 
> ...Mike


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

srpc48







srpc49


----------



## thorien

Hey guys, I've been off the forums for quite a while but this blacked out srpc49 is drawing me in again ;-) I think I've missed the boat on getting one but hopefully there will be another release. Love Seiko but I do wish they would stop making most of the new releases (i'm thinking the 6217/6159 updates here) 43mm, what's wrong with a nice 40mm. Still good to be back and wanting more Seiko...


----------



## valuewatchguy

thorien said:


> Hey guys, I've been off the forums for quite a while but this blacked out srpc49 is drawing me in again ;-) I think I've missed the boat on getting one but hopefully there will be another release. Love Seiko but I do wish they would stop making most of the new releases (i'm thinking the 6159 updates here) 43mm, what's wrong with a nice 40mm. Still good to be back and wanting more Seiko...


I think that's one of the things that makes the sla017 so special.... it's a modern, high-end , hi beat , mid-sized dive watch from Seiko. Not many of those around.

I agree with you about what the preferred sizing should be but since I'm not a Seiko expert by any means I have to ask the question has Seiko ever been known for doing mid-sized or smaller dive watches? when I think of the 6159, 6309, 6105, mm300, tuna, or even the skx those all tend to be larger watches. The 62Mas was the exception.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

Black Turtles arrived in Singapore.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## thorien

valuewatchguy said:


> I think that's one of the things that makes the sla017 so special.... it's a modern, high-end , hi beat , mid-sized dive watch from Seiko. Not many of those around.
> 
> I agree with you about what the preferred sizing should be but since I'm not a Seiko expert by any means I have to ask the question has Seiko ever been known for doing mid-sized or smaller dive watches? when I think of the 6159, 6309, 6105, mm300, tuna, or even the skx those all tend to be larger watches. The 62Mas was the exception.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


True except that, I believe, with the 6309 etc the size is mainly due to the case extending beyond the dial and bezel. Which actually meant the dial size with bezel was only at about 39mm . The problem with the new releases is that the dial and bezel extend to edges (eg. the SBDC051 etc) making the dial and bezel 43mm and this is what seems to make them look so much bigger than the older divers and sadly too big for my tastes.

I agree the SLA017 is much better in that regards though sadly a tad too expensive here in the UK at £3750. :-(


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> I think that's one of the things that makes the sla017 so special.... it's a modern, high-end , hi beat , mid-sized dive watch from Seiko. Not many of those around.
> 
> I agree with you about what the preferred sizing should be but since I'm not a Seiko expert by any means I have to ask the question has Seiko ever been known for doing mid-sized or smaller dive watches? when I think of the 6159, 6309, 6105, mm300, tuna, or even the skx those all tend to be larger watches. The 62Mas was the exception.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk











The 6105-8000 is 40mm, the best SEIKO divers case ever!
make a re-edition of that with 8L movement and I'll sell everything and become a OWG.


----------



## jasd

tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 12800273
> 
> srpc48
> View attachment 12800275
> 
> srpc49


If the srpc48 has a kanji day I hoping the odds of the SBDY005 to have a kanji day are very good and then in my eyes is worth the extra to money as its also numbered...month till I find out fingers crossed.


----------



## JRMARTINS

tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 12800273
> 
> srpc48
> View attachment 12800275
> 
> srpc49


What market is the srpc048 for? limited edition also? any more pics?


----------



## ffnc1020

jasd said:


> If the srpc48 has a kanji day I hoping the odds of the SBDY005 to have a kanji day are very good and then in my eyes is worth the extra to money as its also numbered...month till I find out fingers crossed.


You can see the MADE IN JAPAN written across the bottom of the dial on srpc48. The photo of sbdy005 on Amazon JP also has MADE IN JAPAN which is not seen anywhere else. So I feel the chance of sbdy getting kanji day is very high. It's less than a month away, can't wait!


----------



## jasd

ffnc1020 said:


> You can see the MADE IN JAPAN written across the bottom of the dial on srpc48. The photo of sbdy005 on Amazon JP also has MADE IN JAPAN which is not seen anywhere else. So I feel the chance of sbdy getting kanji day is very high. It's less than a month away, can't wait!


Actually I may have got excited to early the day disk is Chinese I think possibly not Japanese kanji, even the srp777 is available with that.


----------



## ffnc1020

jasd said:


> Actually I may have got excited to early the day disk is Chinese I think possibly not Japanese kanji, even the srp777 is available with that.


Hmm... Chinese and Japanese do share the same character for Sunday. Also the font though does looks like that appears on Chinese model. Kanji 日 looks more blocky, whereas Chinese 日 you can kinda see the shape of the strokes.


----------



## Wristwatching

PADI 62mas reissue is available Seiko Prospex SBDC055 6R15 | JapanOnlineStore

~$765.

I don't understand why the 53 comes with a black rubber strap but they found some blue ones for the PADI. Blue rubber on a blue watch looks so much better, and the PADI has enough black in it that the black strap would look fine on it.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

This got to be the Prettiest & most tempting G Seiko that I have ever seen 
Perfect size for small wrist too!!









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega__1

Bettamacrostoma said:


> This got to be the Prettiest & most tempting G Seiko that I have ever seen
> Perfect size for small wrist too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


If you're looking for more pics there's an "Elusive Kasuri..." thread in the Grand Seiko forums.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

omega__1 said:


> If you're looking for more pics there's an "Elusive Kasuri..." thread in the Grand Seiko forums.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Have seen it 'live' already..
Tats my fingers..hahaha..
Very surprised by the Monogram on the dial!!
Really Lovely..

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## flame2000

Bettamacrostoma said:


> This got to be the Prettiest & most tempting G Seiko that I have ever seen
> Perfect size for small wrist too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


This is nice, but I am not a fan of hi-beat movement. It just shorten the service interval. Wish they stick a 9S66 with 72hrs PR in there.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

flame2000 said:


> This is nice, but I am not a fan of hi-beat movement. It just shorten the service interval. Wish they stick a 9S66 with 72hrs PR in there.


I wish it's a quartz watch

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

New Credor Node model GCLP989 - a different take on the GCLP991 it seems.

https://www.credor.com/lineup/detail/?no=GCLP989


----------



## omega__1

Bettamacrostoma said:


> I wish it's a quartz watch
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


I wish it were a sundial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IPA

Just got this one delivered


----------



## davym2112

IPA said:


> Just got this one delivered


literally saw this for the first time in Macau 15 mins ago.Another lovely dial.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

IPA said:


> Just got this one delivered


More pics please

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## IPA

Some more


----------



## IPA

the dial is amazing. Been wearing it this evening with a suit, and a girl friend of mine asked me about the watch. She wondered if it was new, which I confirmed, took it of my wrist and placed it on hers. She absolutely loved it. The dial is something to vitnes, it is so alive! It´s difficult to capture the reflection in photo though.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Couple new versions of previously announced SRPC models

Srpc09
Srpc11 ....color matched date wheel is nice









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Couple more reruns but good looking









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## wedgehammer

just saw the earlier versions in a shop here in SG, they are soooo much nicer in person! didn't consider them before but now i must have the Black and the Blue one!!



valuewatchguy said:


> Couple new versions of previously announced SRPC models
> 
> Srpc09
> Srpc11 ....color matched date wheel is nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

Those look very cool indeed, I’d definitely have caved were they in 40mm or so


----------



## valuewatchguy

Review of the vintage blue color






Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_right

valuewatchguy said:


> Review of the vintage blue color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Great review and so interesting watch


----------



## targetpro

Beautiful watch. Waiting for the price to drop.



davym2112 said:


> literally saw this for the first time in Macau 15 mins ago.Another lovely dial.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## targetpro

It's been out a long time. 7S26 movement. I have one and love it. IIRC, there were 4-5 in the family.



ki6h said:


> A new Seiko 5? Saw this unusual & distinctive piece, SNY001J1, on Rakuten.
> 
> Here's the auto-translated description:
> 
> "As the name suggests a dressy NEW line "SEIKO 5 DRESS" came from Seiko. Japan's world famous watch brands SEIKO. Pushed the flow of quartz Seiko 5, Seiko automatic winding series became popular, but the ends in domestic sales. Since the overseas market only manufactured and boasts a popular around Europe. The rare line SEIKO FIVE this model not sold in Japan Japan's complete rare MADE IN JAPAN model. JAPAN stamped buckle, back cover, character face 6 o'clock position. Normal model is a very high-quality overseas products domestic movement and parts, assembled in Southeast Asia is consistently made by SEIKO Japan domestic manufacturing. Recommended also for presents and gifts."
> 
> A couple of screen caps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about $140 plus shipping from multiple vendors.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

targetpro said:


> Beautiful watch. Waiting for the price to drop.


Check out pass the watch . com

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## james_027

wedgehammer said:


> just saw the earlier versions in a shop here in SG, they are soooo much nicer in person! didn't consider them before but now i must have the Black and the Blue one!!


Does it has lumibrite on it?


----------



## yonsson

james_027 said:


> Does it has lumibrite on it?


 As opposed to what? They always use lumibrite.


----------



## timetellinnoob

yonsson said:


> As opposed to what? They always use lumibrite.


if those are Recraft, they might not have lume. as far as i know, Recrafts that look like they have lume have white paint instead. kind of a bummer on some of them.


----------



## jatherly

Is it just me or is Seiko upping their game the past couple of years? 3-4 years ago they seemed to just be pumping out boring work or chrono watches. This new stuff is in some cases absolutely stunning and in most cases so much more exciting.


----------



## imdamian

not sure about the rest but the teal one does have lume.


----------



## depwnz

I feel quite the opposite. Recent releases have been mostly remakes or re-uses of ideas.
I mean, the whole SARB, SARG or whatever SAGx are quite unique and memorable for different reasons. 


jatherly said:


> Is it just me or is Seiko upping their game the past couple of years? 3-4 years ago they seemed to just be pumping out boring work or chrono watches. This new stuff is in some cases absolutely stunning and in most cases so much more exciting.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Here is another shot









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

valuewatchguy said:


> Here is another shot


Is that color ring on the bezel painted in or a separate color part?


----------



## valuewatchguy

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Is that color ring on the bezel painted in or a separate color part?


The glass has a beveled edge and there is a black ring sandwiched into the bezel area. Hope this picture helps









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## targetpro

Even though he said "bezel", my guess is that he was referring to the chapter ring, which can appear to be a slightly different blue.



valuewatchguy said:


> The glass has a beveled edge and there is a black ring sandwiched into the bezel area. Hope this picture helps


----------



## Guzmannosaurus

valuewatchguy said:


> Couple new versions of previously announced SRPC models
> 
> Srpc09
> Srpc11 ....color matched date wheel is nice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


The OG model? I saw it on IG a couple days ago, but the poster did not have the model number...









I have the all black srpc15 coming this week


----------



## josayeee

Checking this thread everyday in hopes someone finds something new on the SPB079.. Guess I will have to wait until Basil World!


----------



## Seikogi

At 44mm for the Srpc09 I could split it in two for a proper fit on my wrist


----------



## AK2112

Seikogi said:


> At 44mm for the Srpc09 I could split it in two for a proper fit on my wrist


Trust me, I'm strictly a fan of 40mm and below...

But the SRPC is basically round. Lug to Lug is super short so it's probably pretty wearable. It's interesting.


----------



## Memento Vivere

I still agree it's much too large. Seiko still baffles me with the dimensions of the majority of their watches. Especially since the market has been trending smaller again, one would think Seiko would at least produce _some_ smaller pieces.

This is one of the reasons I jumped all over the SLA017 without a second of hesitation. Who knows the next time we'll see a 40-41mm upmarket dive watch from them, or even a 40-41mm cheap dive watch...

And this is coming from someone who generally thinks their releases have been tremendously inspired the last few years. I just wish they did more than "big watches."


----------



## wedgehammer

i also find the srpc13 and srpc15 wearable on my 6.75” wrists. it’s wider than it is taller, so lug-to-lug is less than 44mm


----------



## valuewatchguy

wedgehammer said:


> i also find the srpc13 and srpc15 wearable on my 6.75" wrists. it's wider than it is taller, so lug-to-lug is less than 44mm


The sprc13 is a true lugless design like the darth tuna. Wears much smaller than expected

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmodromedary

valuewatchguy said:


> The sprc13 is a true lugless design like the darth tuna. Wears much smaller than expected


I think that was the intention. But it is all dial. Having seen one in the metal, being essentially bezel-less makes it look HUGE! Far too big for the retro style.
It unfortunately does not pull off the "big watch that wears small" like the Turtles or the Tunas.

I was looking at it next to an SRP637 Baby Tuna and it looked to be the more oversized of the two...


----------



## valuewatchguy

Cosmodromedary said:


> I think that was the intention. But it is all dial. Having seen one in the metal, being essentially bezel-less makes it look HUGE! Far too big for the retro style.
> It unfortunately does not pull off the "big watch that wears small" like the Turtles or the Tunas.
> 
> I was looking at it next to an SRP637 Baby Tuna and it looked to be the more oversized of the two...


I'll post some side by side shots on another thread but it really isnt HUGE at all. It wears very well on the wrist and its light weight belies its size to a large degree. It may not hold to the vintage aesthetic well enough for all tastes.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai

Just got my Hubuki SARY091 in today!


----------



## valuewatchguy

jmai said:


> Just got my Hubuki SARY091 in today!
> 
> View attachment 12817543


What do you think.....just a fancy cocktail time....or something special?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai

valuewatchguy said:


> What do you think.....just a fancy cocktail time....or something special?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Well it IS just a fancy cocktail time (nothing's changed, just the dial and red tipped hands), but that's what makes it special  
Love it, definitely a keeper for me. Very warm tones on this model as opposed to the very blue and icy vibe from the regular cocktails.


----------



## targetpro

Love it! Plus I'm a fan of the power reserve indicator. Very helpful.

Do you mind if I ask what you paid for it? Anyone find a good price on this watch or the SARY089?



jmai said:


> Just got my Hubuki SARY091 in today!
> 
> View attachment 12817543


----------



## jmai

targetpro said:


> Love it! Plus I'm a fan of the power reserve indicator. Very helpful.
> 
> Do you mind if I ask what you paid for it? Anyone find a good price on this watch or the SARY089?


I got it for ~600 USD, I doubt it will ever go lower than this judging by the limited production and demand. I was going to wait to see if Seiya was going to list it for $480 like he did with the blue Starlight model, but it hasnt popped up.


----------



## valuewatchguy

targetpro said:


> Love it! Plus I'm a fan of the power reserve indicator. Very helpful.
> 
> Do you mind if I ask what you paid for it? Anyone find a good price on this watch or the SARY089?


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152869482119

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MattPap

Any ideas about the availability of all these 2018 new models, especially the Golden Tuna limited edition?


----------



## GEO_79

MattPap said:


> Any ideas about the availability of all these 2018 new models, especially the Golden Tuna limited edition?


Probably right after Basel ; May or June ; this summer anyway. I'm interested in this new Golden Tuna as well.


----------



## Archangel FX

I'm also interested in the new golden tuna. Any ideas on what distributor would be best to work with? Also, is this a global distribution release?


----------



## Guzmannosaurus

SRPC15 in the flesh...


----------



## User47183

Deleted


----------



## Nexus17

jmai said:


> Just got my Hubuki SARY091 in today!
> 
> View attachment 12817543


Great looking! My understanding is that models like this one (with power reserve indicator) are slightly thicker. Is that difference noticeable at all on the wrist?


----------



## champ13

love it


Guzmannosaurus said:


> SRPC15 in the flesh...


----------



## targetpro

Wow! Had no interest in the black version until I saw this pic. Something about it reminds me of the 1950's/early '60's styling of that era. Very nice.



Guzmannosaurus said:


> SRPC15 in the flesh...


----------



## jmai

Nexus17 said:


> Great looking! My understanding is that models like this one (with power reserve indicator) are slightly thicker. Is that difference noticeable at all on the wrist?


They are a bit thicker (I own both versions of the cocktail) but it doesn't make any difference in feel on the wrist. Aesthetically you can tell it is thicker though, but I don't think excessively so.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Lovely dial









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## teaman2004

Green SUMO????


----------



## Cobia

Realise this is the latest seiko thread but i know many of us are interested in Orient and their new release divers are fairly scarce.

Check out this beauty, the EL0003B, these are 43.4mm, come in gilt, blue and black.
Theres a lot to like in these, check the thread in the orient forum for more info.


----------



## james_027

Cobia said:


> Realise this is the latest seiko thread but i know many of us are interested in Orient and their new release divers are fairly scarce.
> 
> Check out this beauty, the EL0003B, these are 43.4mm, come in gilt, blue and black.
> Theres a lot to like in these, check the thread in the orient forum for more info.
> 
> View attachment 12829729
> 
> View attachment 12829731


Thanks for sharing this. Very much like seiko.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## targetpro

Orient's are great, but please post it in the Orient thread. Let's keep this thread related to it's topic. It's already one heck of a long thread without adding other brands to it.



Cobia said:


> Realise this is the latest seiko thread but i know many of us are interested in Orient and their new release divers are fairly scarce.
> 
> Check out this beauty, the EL0003B, these are 43.4mm, come in gilt, blue and black.
> Theres a lot to like in these, check the thread in the orient forum for more info.


----------



## 2g2gn

Where can you buy black turtles in US?


----------



## ffnc1020

2g2gn said:


> Where can you buy black turtles in US?


There are 4 listings on the bay right now. But all shipping from UK or Hong Kong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Anybody seen these yet? SRPC48, they look nice.

EDIT, apologies, just found them a few pages back.


----------



## davym2112

Cobia said:


> Anybody seen these yet? SRPC48, they look nice.
> 
> EDIT, apologies, just found them a few pages back.
> 
> View attachment 12830123


Srpc048.









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80




----------



## davidibiza

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 12830595


Do you have a model number for the Monster?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis

Finally! It's..... the TIDEPODMON!!!











joseph80 said:


> View attachment 12830595


----------



## sblantipodi

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 12830595


please give me the reference of that monster


----------



## joseph80

JDM limited
Sumo - SZSC004
Monster - SZSC005
Y51800


----------



## v1triol

What a pity that sumo does not have a ceramic insert !


----------



## sblantipodi




----------



## timetellinnoob

v1triol said:


> What a pity that sumo does not have a ceramic insert !


have any Sumos had ceramic inserts? why would they start now?


----------



## v1triol

timetellinnoob said:


> have any Sumos had ceramic inserts? why would they start now?


Only Transocean had the ceramic bezel (fully made of I think). Why? because it's the time to draw level with the other watch companies.


----------



## JoeOBrien

If they don't use it on a $10,000 Grand Seiko diver, they're probably not going to use it on a Sumo, unfortunately


----------



## Tricky73

v1triol said:


> What a pity that sumo does not have a ceramic insert !


Didn't need one on either of my sumos and if I did it's a cheap swap


----------



## nupicasso

sblantipodi said:


>


If my eyes aren't fooling me, it appears the monster comes with a 6R15..

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

nupicasso said:


> If my eyes aren't fooling me, it appears the monster comes with a 6R15..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


every third gen monster comes with 6R15, this is a third gen monster.


----------



## v1triol

Tricky73 said:


> Didn't need one on either of my sumos and if I did it's a cheap swap


True, the aftermarket insert is affordable. Do you mean that green ceramic Sumo insert actually exist?


----------



## zaratsu

That green monster is amazing. I'm in.


----------



## v1triol

Tricky73 said:


> Didn't need one on either of my sumos and if I did it's a cheap swap


True, the aftermarket insert is affordable. Do you mean that green ceramic Sumo insert actually exist?


----------



## Memento Vivere

All due respect V1triol, Seiko doesn't need to get "level" with other watch companies. At the price of the Sumo, there is nothing but Chinese catalogue divers that compete with it. Without question I'll take the Sumo over everything in its price range, ceramic bezel or not. The Sumo is still an in-house made watch from a company with real dive watch heritage, and for me that wins every time.

With that said, there is nothing wrong with catalogue divers and wanting a "checklist" watch. For those that need sapphire, a ceramic insert, and any other flashy features, there are plenty of micro brands that satisfy that need out there.

The Sumo is already a legendary watch that offers a serious professional in-house diver for $500 or less. 

However, not everyone wants or needs the same thing. I’m not arguing against microdivers, just asserting that the Sumo isn’t lacking anything compared to them IMHO.


----------



## james_027

Memento Vivere said:


> All due respect V1triol, Seiko doesn't need to get "level" with other watch companies. At the price of the Sumo, there is nothing but Chinese catalogue divers that compete with it. Without question I'll take the Sumo over everything in its price range, ceramic bezel or not. The Sumo is still an in-house made watch from a company with real dive watch heritage, and for me that wins every time.
> 
> With that said, there is nothing wrong with catalogue divers and wanting a "checklist" watch. If you need sapphire, a ceramic insert, and any other "flashy" features, there are plenty of micro brands that satisfy that need out there.


Do u mean sapphire is not important for you?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

james_027 said:


> Do u mean sapphire is not important for you?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


if it's important to you means that you probably don't know why...
I have a lot of hardlex watch and I have no scratch at all on my glasses.


----------



## james_027

sblantipodi said:


> if it's important to you means that you probably don't know why...
> I have a lot of hardlex watch and I have no scratch at all on my glasses.


Yeah i am not sure how is hardlex compares to sapphire, base on everything i see n read its just a little bit better than mineral crystal. Can you share about hardlex? I also read somewhere that hardlex can't have AR coating

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

james_027 said:


> Yeah i am not sure how is hardlex compares to sapphire, base on everything i see n read its just a little bit better than mineral crystal. Can you share about hardlex? I also read somewhere that hardlex can't have AR coating
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


as far as I know, there is really no reason to hope for sapphire over hardlex.
hardlex is an in house crystal made by Seiko, a little bit less hard than sapphire and a little bit hardy than sapphire.

there is really no reason to prefer one instead of the other. they are both enough resistant for every kind of use.


----------



## huckson

joseph80 said:


> JDM limited
> Sumo - SZSC004
> Monster - SZSC005
> Y51800


Are they both limited edition? How many of each model?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

The next time Seiko has a new release and nobody rehashes the tired arguments for and against their decision to use Hardlex and/or the 6R15, we should have a pizza party.


----------



## valuewatchguy

james_027 said:


> Do u mean sapphire is not important for you?


Nothing scientific here. Just personal experience.

In order of preference of type of glass used on watches

1. OEM Sapphire
2. OEM Hardlex
3. [Tie] Hesalite [close 3rd]
3. [Tie] Microbrand sourced sapphire 
4. Aftermarket sapphire like from yobokies or crystal times [distant 4th]
5. Plain mineral crystal [very close 5th]

The reason I rate Hardlex so high is based on looks. It seems to be a good balance between the warmth of Hesalite with the scratch resistance of sapphire. If you have ever handled a hesalite watch before you will know how good the dials look through it. But the high quality OEM sapphire used on a SLA017 is incredibly good which is why I rate that first. But these aftermarket sapphire glass that I see being used really ruins the dial of Seiko watches (IMO) and gives it a flat cold appearance. I really dislike 95% of the sapphire swaps I have seen done on Seikos for that reason. I know lots of people disagree with me here.

I have scratched hardlex before on a 1st Gen monster. But I hear of supposedly bulletproof sapphire scratching or chipping from time to time also. I have no proof but I think there are different grades of hardlex used and the stuff on my MM300 seemed to be better quality than my SKX or Monster. (maybe I just want to believe that since the MM300 costs more LOL)


----------



## Disneydave

Not to be a pusher, but nanaple on Rakuten has the SZSC004 and Ebates is currently 15% cash back. Free shipping too.

https://item.rakuten.co.jp/nanaple/szsc004/

Makes it ~$400 delivered.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73

james_027 said:


> Memento Vivere said:
> 
> 
> 
> All due respect V1triol, Seiko doesn't need to get "level" with other watch companies. At the price of the Sumo, there is nothing but Chinese catalogue divers that compete with it. Without question I'll take the Sumo over everything in its price range, ceramic bezel or not. The Sumo is still an in-house made watch from a company with real dive watch heritage, and for me that wins every time.
> 
> With that said, there is nothing wrong with catalogue divers and wanting a "checklist" watch. If you need sapphire, a ceramic insert, and any other "flashy" features, there are plenty of micro brands that satisfy that need out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Do u mean sapphire is not important for you?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sapphire is not important to me either


----------



## Tricky73

Disneydave said:


> Not to be a pusher, but nanaple on Rakuten has the SZSC004 and Ebates is currently 15% cash back. Free shipping too.
> 
> https://item.rakuten.co.jp/nanaple/szsc004/
> 
> Makes it ~$400 delivered.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I have no clue how to understand that site or how to order to Uk. Is there anywhere else I can purchase one?


----------



## teaman2004

Mr. James Duffy said:


> The next time Seiko has a new release and nobody rehashes the tired arguments for and against their decision to use Hardlex and/or the 6R15, we should have a pizza party.


Well said, it should be "Quote of January"


----------



## Disneydave

Tricky73 said:


> I have no clue how to understand that site or how to order to Uk. Is there anywhere else I can purchase one?


If you use Google Chrome it will translate it to English. For the Ebates cash back you need to use either the app or go through the ebates website.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nogood

Tricky73 said:


> I have no clue how to understand that site or how to order to Uk. Is there anywhere else I can purchase one?


Or use their global rakuten site:
hxxps://global.rakuten.com/en/store/nanaple/item/szsc004/?l-id=rgm_item_en_rvp_widget
(replace "xx" with "tt", because I'm not allowed to post links)


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Tricky73 said:


> Sapphire is not important to me either


Where do you get that Oyster bracelet for the MM300?
It's very nice..a lovely fit!!

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

james_027 said:


> Do u mean sapphire is not important for you?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Its not important to me, Hardlex is underrated and more than most will ever need, especially on dive watches where the crystal sits a bit under the bezel like most seiko's.
Id rather seiko keep their divers cheaper with hardlex instead of jacking up the price for sapphire because thats what they would do if they had it on their cheaper models..


----------



## Galaga

Hardlex on a turtle looks better than sapphire. I can’t cop the distortion that an aftermarket sapphire creates.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 12830595


These are beautiful! However, it's a shame that these are limited edition watches.

Drumming up demand for them by limiting the number and jacking up the price. The sumo is a great watch because it's affordable. Throw the LE tag on there and they become $750 plus watches which means they're no longer a good value proposition. At $750-$1000 there are a ton nice if not nicer dive watches. At $450-$550 they're a great value proposition.


----------



## SISL

My understanding is that there's also a green version of the 300MM in the works.


----------



## valuewatchguy

lxnastynotch93 said:


> These are beautiful! However, it's a shame that these are limited edition watches.
> 
> Drumming up demand for them by limiting the number and jacking up the price. The sumo is a great watch because it's affordable. Throw the LE tag on there and they become $750 plus watches which means they're no longer a good value proposition. At $750-$1000 there are a ton nice if not nicer dive watches. At $450-$550 they're a great value proposition.


They are pretty dang nice even at $750. The finishing and case design is so much more refined than the typical $700 watch you see on these boards. BUT i agree there is more competition at that price range even from other Seikos.....spb051/053 anyone

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jdawson

valuewatchguy said:


> They are pretty dang nice even at $750. The finishing and case design is so much more refined than the typical $700 watch you see on these boards. BUT i agree there is more competition at that price range even from other Seikos.....spb051/053 anyone


Am I missing something? The SPB053 isn't easy to find, and is typically above $700 when you do find it. That limited edition SZSC005 was ~$472, before it sold out at that Rakuten store.

If there's an SPB053 below $500, I'd like to know where (just for curiosity's sake -- I'm trying to snag a SBDC055/SPB071 PADI).


----------



## valuewatchguy

jdawson said:


> Am I missing something? The SPB053 isn't easy to find, and is typically above $700 when you do find it. That limited edition SZSC005 was ~$472, before it sold out at that Rakuten store.
> 
> If there's an SPB053 below $500, I'd like to know where (just for curiosity's sake -- I'm trying to snag a SBDC055/SPB071 PADI).


I see several SBDC053 on ebay right now for under $700 and 2 weeks ago creation sold a few for $498. A few on the sales forum sold under or just at $500

The Padi 055 is on Shopping in Japan for Pre-Order @ $678.


----------



## Wutch

Mr. James Duffy said:


> The next time Seiko has a new release and nobody rehashes the tired arguments for and against their decision to use Hardlex and/or the 6R15, we should have a pizza party.


I take it that you don't like pizza parties.


----------



## jasd

Disneydave said:


> Not to be a pusher, but nanaple on Rakuten has the SZSC004 and Ebates is currently 15% cash back. Free shipping too.
> 
> https://item.rakuten.co.jp/nanaple/szsc004/
> 
> Makes it ~$400 delivered.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Nice one dude, just ordered and used ebates lets see what happens I went for the Monster


----------



## Nexus17

jmai said:


> They are a bit thicker (I own both versions of the cocktail) but it doesn't make any difference in feel on the wrist. Aesthetically you can tell it is thicker though, but I don't think excessively so.


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Tricky73

Bettamacrostoma said:


> Tricky73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sapphire is not important to me either
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get that Oyster bracelet for the MM300?
> It's very nice..a lovely fit!!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you it's a Miltat super oyster


----------



## yonsson

Arriving in my mailbox tomorrow...


----------



## aboutTIME1028

yonsson said:


> Arriving in my mailbox tomorrow...


TURTLE POWER

COWABUNGAA DUDE

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiolizard

valuewatchguy said:


> Lume of hands and markers should have matched...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


could be really nice with black coated strapcode bracelet.


----------



## james_027

valuewatchguy said:


> Nothing scientific here. Just personal experience.
> 
> In order of preference of type of glass used on watches
> 
> 1. OEM Sapphire
> 2. OEM Hardlex
> 3. [Tie] Hesalite [close 3rd]
> 3. [Tie] Microbrand sourced sapphire
> 4. Aftermarket sapphire like from yobokies or crystal times [distant 4th]
> 5. Plain mineral crystal [very close 5th]
> 
> The reason I rate Hardlex so high is based on looks. It seems to be a good balance between the warmth of Hesalite with the scratch resistance of sapphire. If you have ever handled a hesalite watch before you will know how good the dials look through it. But the high quality OEM sapphire used on a SLA017 is incredibly good which is why I rate that first. But these aftermarket sapphire glass that I see being used really ruins the dial of Seiko watches (IMO) and gives it a flat cold appearance. I really dislike 95% of the sapphire swaps I have seen done on Seikos for that reason. I know lots of people disagree with me here.
> 
> I have scratched hardlex before on a 1st Gen monster. But I hear of supposedly bulletproof sapphire scratching or chipping from time to time also. I have no proof but I think there are different grades of hardlex used and the stuff on my MM300 seemed to be better quality than my SKX or Monster. (maybe I just want to believe that since the MM300 costs more LOL)


Thanks for this opinion, hopes hArdlex is really underated.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

davym2112 said:


> Srpc048.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Hi mate, congrats, shes a beauty, im not usually into black divers but im a sucker for this black gold model.

Ive just done a search and not found much in the way of sellers, is this a limited edition or JDM? Where'd you get this one from?

thanks


----------



## davym2112

Cobia said:


> Hi mate, congrats, shes a beauty, im not usually into black divers but im a sucker for this black gold model.
> 
> Ive just done a search and not found much in the way of sellers, is this a limited edition or JDM? Where'd you get this one from?
> 
> thanks


Thanks,it's a really nice watch. I picked it up in Hong Kong ,Will be over again this weekend so I can have a look to see if there are any left if you want.
My usual dealers are pretty good with this imported stuff, usually get all the Zimbe editions as well as JDM etc.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112

davym2112 said:


> Thanks,it's a really nice watch. I picked it up in Hong Kong ,Will be over again this weekend so I can have a look to see if there are any left if you want.
> My usual dealers are pretty good with this imported stuff, usually get all the Zimbe editions as well as JDM etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Sorry should of added it's marked limited edition but not numbered.Made in Japan on the dial.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reyken

Heya!
maybe I missed it..but, are there ans news on what Grand Seiko will release this year at basel?
just asking..I mean, it is nearly february, about time to get excited


----------



## Cobia

davym2112 said:


> Thanks,it's a really nice watch. I picked it up in Hong Kong ,Will be over again this weekend so I can have a look to see if there are any left if you want.
> My usual dealers are pretty good with this imported stuff, usually get all the Zimbe editions as well as JDM etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Very kind offer mate, im in no rush for it but maybe if youre in the shop ask them will it be a japan only.

Was it much more expensive than a standard turtle?

Thanks


----------



## yonsson

The Ninja Turtles like the dark.


----------



## champ13

beautiful watch


yonsson said:


> The Ninja Turtles like the dark.


----------



## Rankiryu

GRAND SEIKO AJHH SPECIAL LIMITED EDITION 500 PIECES SBGA371


----------



## thorien

My new SRPC23 and SRPC25 are awesome !


----------



## erekose

SBDC055 PADI just arrived









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave

Rankiryu said:


> GRAND SEIKO AJHH SPECIAL LIMITED EDITION 500 PIECES SBGA371
> View attachment 12840473
> 
> View attachment 12840475
> 
> View attachment 12840477
> 
> View attachment 12840481


Wow, really like the dial color! Is there some significance behind the orange 9? Thanks for posting!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

Rankiryu said:


> GRAND SEIKO AJHH SPECIAL LIMITED EDITION 500 PIECES SBGA371
> View attachment 12840473
> 
> View attachment 12840475
> 
> View attachment 12840477
> 
> View attachment 12840481


LOL

Do you know what's the story behind the pink dial and red "9"?


----------



## Domo

They must have a sense of humour at the AJHH. They came up with the SBGA129 s/s 39mm snowflake with the "ENERGY" meter screened on the caseback.



erekose said:


> SBDC055 PADI just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I'm in wuv <3


----------



## Cobia

Rankiryu said:


> GRAND SEIKO AJHH SPECIAL LIMITED EDITION 500 PIECES SBGA371
> View attachment 12840473
> 
> View attachment 12840475
> 
> View attachment 12840477
> 
> View attachment 12840481


Probably the only GS ive seen i really dont like.


----------



## zaratsu

thorien said:


> My new SRPC23 and SRPC25 are awesome !


Seiko should pay commission on the number of watches sold by these photos


----------



## mark_engelbrecht

those are great pics, agree - they def make me keen to look into another seiko!!!


----------



## Rankiryu

v1triol said:


> LOL
> 
> Do you know what's the story behind the pink dial and red "9"?


Yasushi Akimoto produced for this model.
Akimoto is a very famous producer in Japan.

???????? ?? ???????AJHH??????SBGA371


----------



## champ13

agree


zaratsu said:


> Seiko should pay commission on the number of watches sold by these photos


----------



## Cobia

Rankiryu said:


> Yasushi Akimoto produced for this model.
> Akimoto is a very famous producer in Japan.
> 
> ???????? ?? ???????AJHH??????SBGA371


Thank god theyve only let him design one lol


----------



## Kosmo5

Looks way too close to a rolex explorer 1 for my liking.


----------



## omega__1

thorien said:


> My new SRPC23 and SRPC25 are awesome !


 Nice photos! The 25 looks fantastic but have only seen one review on YouTube. I have that one waiting for me at the local shop as well as the Darth/Ninja turtle once it arrives.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega__1

Cobia said:


> Very kind offer mate, im in no rush for it but maybe if youre in the shop ask them will it be a japan only.
> 
> Was it much more expensive than a standard turtle?
> 
> Thanks


I saw that same watch at an AD in Taiwan for 18000NTD or ~US$600 before any discounts.

Link to another thread: SRPC48?
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...seek.com/showpost.php?p=44967699&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

omega__1 said:


> I saw that same watch at an AD in Taiwan for 18000NTD or ~US$600 before any discounts.
> 
> Link to another thread: SRPC48?
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...seek.com/showpost.php?p=44967699&share_type=t
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, appreciate it.


----------



## davym2112

omega__1 said:


> I saw that same watch at an AD in Taiwan for 18000NTD or ~US$600 before any discounts.
> 
> Link to another thread: SRPC48?
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...seek.com/showpost.php?p=44967699&share_type=t
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same model,saw 1 only today in HK for 3900HKD

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112

The new PADI









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

CO5 said:


> Looks way too close to a rolex explorer 1 for my liking.


Only the explorer I looks great

This must be the first non-gigantic grand seiko I've disliked in years


----------



## jinfaep

Rankiryu said:


> GRAND SEIKO AJHH SPECIAL LIMITED EDITION 500 PIECES SBGA371
> View attachment 12840473
> 
> 
> View attachment 12840481


I really wish GS would make a 39mm Spring Drive with a sapphire caseback a part of their regular line up. Fingers crossed for Basel 2018 I guess...


----------



## Domo

jinfaep said:


> I really wish GS would make a 39mm Spring Drive with a sapphire caseback a part of their regular line up. Fingers crossed for Basel 2018 I guess...


SBGA073/075 :-!


----------



## jinfaep

Domo said:


> SBGA073/075 :-!
> 
> View attachment 12843887


Damn that's beautiful, but I prefer black dials. Thanks for the link though, didn't even know this model existed.

If the SBGA285 came with a sapphire caseback and the GS 5 link style bracelet it would be perfect!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BurnSurvivor

2g2gn said:


> Anybody know when is black turtle will be available in US?


I want to know too... what is the retail anyway? Will there be a J1 japan made version?


----------



## Biggles3

Jesto714 said:


> I want to know too... what is the retail anyway? Will there be a J1 japan made version?


SRPC49J1 coming to Thailand soon.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## BurnSurvivor

Biggles3 said:


> Jesto714 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know too... what is the retail anyway? Will there be a J1 japan made version?
> 
> 
> 
> SRPC49J1 coming to Thailand soon.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Any clue what the retail is? Since it's limited, I'm sure the after market price will be high.


----------



## yonsson

Didn't thinki would use this one but I kind of like it.


----------



## BurnSurvivor

Man, that is a nice watch. Wish I could get one. Lol..


----------



## Shropshire_Tom

davym2112 said:


> The new PADI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


What model number is this one please? Looks really smart, like it a lot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdawson

SBDC055/SPB071


----------



## thorien

zaratsu said:


> Seiko should pay commission on the number of watches sold by these photos


 I wish they would lol, over the years I must have help sell quite a few! :-!



mark_engelbrecht said:


> those are great pics, agree - they def make me keen to look into another seiko!!!


Thank you! You should, these ones are fab!



champ13 said:


> agree


 Thanks ;-)



omega__1 said:


> Nice photos! The 25 looks fantastic but have only seen one review on YouTube. I have that one waiting for me at the local shop as well as the Darth/Ninja turtle once it arrives.


You're going to love them both I'm sure |>


----------



## davym2112

Shropshire_Tom said:


> What model number is this one please? Looks really smart, like it a lot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's spb071j1

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

Jesto714 said:


> Any clue what the retail is? Since it's limited, I'm sure the after market price will be high.


Not been announced yet but friends in the know expect it to be 17-18k baht.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Any new news on the 6159 reissue


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

There won't be any official news until Basel.


----------



## Emm87

jasd said:


> Nice one dude, just ordered and used ebates lets see what happens I went for the Monster


Do they ship to US? How do you use ebates? 
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

Biggles3 said:


> Not been announced yet but friends in the know expect it to be 17-18k baht.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Msrp is 19200baht.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## BurnSurvivor

Biggles3 said:


> Biggles3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not been announced yet but friends in the know expect it to be 17-18k baht.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Msrp is 19200baht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

This is a J1?


----------



## timetellinnoob

whatever J's or K's are on these just know none of them were physically built within the mystical borders of Japan.


----------



## BurnSurvivor

timetellinnoob said:


> whatever J's or K's are on these just know none of them were physically built within the mystical borders of Japan.


I heard this from a YouTuber. Sometimes the watch will come with a sticker that says "Assembled in Hong Kong," etc. even though it says "Made in Japan." Lol...


----------



## Biggles3

timetellinnoob said:


> whatever J's or K's are on these just know none of them were physically built within the mystical borders of Japan.


I saw an interesting discussion/debate recently on facebook about this but I'm not convinced. Numerous parts such as the case, bracelet, bezel etc may have been manufactured outside of Japan but if a watch was cased in Japan (final assembly) then that is when it has Made in Japan on the dial and caseback and will be a J model. If cased/final assembly is outside Japan then it will be a K or P and on occasion without a letter. This has been confirmed to me by Seiko employees including senior management and also Seiko collectors with a vast knowledge of the company so until Seiko confirm that the J models aren't in fact assembled in Japan I'll take that claim with a large pinch of salt 

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## jerouy

Biggles3 said:


> I saw an interesting discussion/debate recently on facebook about this but I'm not convinced. Numerous parts such as the case, bracelet, bezel etc may have been manufactured outside of Japan but if a watch was cased in Japan (final assembly) then that is when it has Made in Japan on the dial and caseback and will be a J model. If cased/final assembly is outside Japan then it will be a K or P and on occasion without a letter. This has been confirmed to me by Seiko employees including senior management and also Seiko collectors with a vast knowledge of the company so until Seiko confirm that the J models aren't in fact assembled in Japan I'll take that claim with a large pinch of salt
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Regardless what SEIKO employees say, I would not take it too seriously.

Think it this way: why you are confident that "Swiss Made" ROLEX are cased in Switzerland? Is it because ROLEX employees say so? NO. It's because Swiss Authority says a watch has to be cased in Switzerland before getting "Swiss Made" printed on the dial. As far as a consumer's concern, Swiss Authority has far more credibility than ROLEX employees.

Now it comes to "Made in Japan": why you are confident that "Made in Japan" SEIKO are cased in Japan? Is it because Japanese Authority has such a regulation? NO. It's because SEIKO employees say so... If you ask me, I would not think "Made in Japan" is anywhere near credible as "Swiss Made". SEIKO employees can say whatever they want without any serious consequences. The important thing is: there is NO regulation.

And before you ask, the strict definition of "Made in XXX" in terms of watches as accepted by most countries(bar USA) is: movement is assembled in XXX. No casing, only movement. Swiss people enforced their rule via Swiss authorities. But Japanese people did not, even though they did try to change it without success. If you read Japanese here is a good article about how Japanese makers fought against current rule:Œ´ŽY'nŠÖŒWƒGƒbƒZƒC�E˜_•¶


----------



## Biggles3

And I would not take too seriously what some people write on forums either, especially when it makes very little sense. The argument I read recently was the the J, K etc are for different markets but when the guy was asked why two watches made for and sold in Thailand only were different, the Zimbe Turtle was a K and the Zimbe Tuna a J model with Made in Japan on the dial, he couldn't give an answer. I was at the launch for the Zimbe Tuna in Bangkok and the Seiko bod said quite clearly 'Unlike the Zimbe Turtle the Zimbe Tuna was made in Japan', I really don't think it's the conspiracy some folk on here and elsewhere think it is. The boss from Longislandwatch recently did a youtube review comparing a K & J specifically stating the J is Made in Japan.

Pieces we know are definitely Made in Japan are always J models such as Grand Seiko, Spring Drive and higher end pieces including many Presage so why is it doubted when cheaper Presage and other J models say Made in Japan? They sell plenty regardless of whether J, K or P so to say it's Seiko being sneaky just doesn't make sense. If components are made outside of Japan but it is cased in Japan (final assembly) then I'd accept it as being Made in Japan. If it is cased in Malaysia, Singapore or China then Seiko will not put Made in Japan on the dial and caseback. If the Swiss laws mean Swiss watches including all components need to be manufactured in Switzerland then all good.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## jerouy

Biggles3 said:


> ...definitely Made in Japan...


"Definitely made in Japan" is a term I would avoid using as it makes zero sense.
Why it makes zero sense? Because "Made in Japan" has NO strict definition.

Allow me to use "Swiss Made" again as an example. "Swiss Made" is defined by Swiss authority. In other words, by the one and only *exporting country* -- Switzerland. Hence regardless where ROLEX is exported to, the definition of "Swiss Made" always keep the same.
On the other hand, Japanese authority does not define "Made in Japan". As a result, it is up to the *importing country*(NOT exporting country) to decide whether or not a particular piece is "Made in Japan", as defined by that country. The last part "as defined by that country" is extremely important here -- after all, there are tens or even hundreds of different importing country. And as a matter of fact, "made in XXX" is not defined equally in different countries.


----------



## aalin13

One thing I have noticed is that higher end Seikos that are known to be made in Japan like Grand Seiko and high end Prospex just have the word 'Japan' at the bottom of the dial, not 'Made In Japan'. I wonder if this means anything.

I do think the fact that all J versions have Arabic day wheel definitely point to the J version being more of a market specific variant due to difference in laws around claiming a product's origin, rather than the J version being made in a different country.


----------



## Biggles3

I've explained what I understand by the term Made in Japan on Seiko dials and casebacks which is that the final assembly is done there i.e. it is cased there.

That is how I've had it explained to me and it does make sense, sure some parts may have been manufactured in China etc but J models final assembly is in Japan. 

Again, if your reasoning was correct and it depends on the country it is being sold in then please explain the example I gave already. The Zimbe Turtle and Zimbe Tuna were made for, and sold in, Thailand only. The Turtle was a K without Made in Japan on the dial etc while the Tuna was a J with Made in Japan on the dial and at the launch this was something the big Seiko bod specified.

It really doesn't bother me so I won't continue with the discussion but the explanation you gave doesn't make sense and is contrary to what Seiko say so, for now, I'll go with what makes sense and what the company themself confirm.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

aalin13 said:


> One thing I have noticed is that higher end Seikos that are known to be made in Japan like Grand Seiko and high end Prospex just have the word 'Japan' at the bottom of the dial, not 'Made In Japan'. I wonder if this means anything.
> 
> I do think the fact that all J versions have Arabic day wheel definitely point to the J version being more of a market specific variant due to difference in laws around claiming a product's origin, rather than the J version being made in a different country.


Here is a Thai LE Sumo and also a GS, both are J models and have the same.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

aalin13 said:


> One thing I have noticed is that higher end Seikos that are known to be made in Japan like Grand Seiko and high end Prospex just have the word 'Japan' at the bottom of the dial, not 'Made In Japan'. I wonder if this means anything.
> 
> I do think the fact that all J versions have Arabic day wheel definitely point to the J version being more of a market specific variant due to difference in laws around claiming a product's origin, rather than the J version being made in a different country.


And the Zimbe Turtle and Tuna both had Arabic date wheels and were made for Thailand only, one was a J with MIJ on the dial and the other a K without.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## jerouy

Biggles3 said:


> Again, if your reasoning was correct and it depends on the country it is being sold in then please explain the example I gave already. The Zimbe Turtle and Zimbe Tuna were made for, and sold in, Thailand only. The Turtle was a K without Made in Japan on the dial etc while the Tuna was a J with Made in Japan on the dial and at the launch this was something the big Seiko bod specified.


That is an easy explanation:
Zimbe Turtle does not have "Made in Japan" because it "probably" does not fulfill all the requirements defined by Thai laws.
Zimbe Tuna has "Made in Japan" because it "definitely" fulfills all the requirements defined by Thai laws.

Pay extra attention to the terms "probably" and "definitely" here. When there is no "Made in Japan", we can only know "probably". When there is, then it becomes "definitely".

BTW what's the definition of "Made in Japan" in Thai law anyway? Just curious.


----------



## Biggles3

jerouy said:


> That is an easy explanation:
> Zimbe Turtle does have "Made in Japan" because it "probably" does not fulfill all the requirements defined by Thai laws.
> Zimbe Tuna has "Made in Japan" because it "definitely" fulfills all the requirements defined by Thai laws.
> 
> Pay extra attention to the terms "probably" and "definitely" here. When there is no "Made in Japan", we can only know "probably". When there is, then it becomes "definitely".
> 
> BTW what's the definition of "Made in Japan" in Thai law anyway? Just curious.


Well there you have it, Thai laws aren't strict at all (copyright here means right to copy  ) and J, K and P models are all sold here. It was explained at the launch of the Zimbe Tuna that 'unlike the Zimbe Turtle the Zimbe Tuna was Made in Japan'.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## jerouy

I think the take away of this discussion is:
If you really really really seriously committed to buy a "Made in Japan" SEIKO, the closest way(but not definite way) is *to buy a USA market model sold by SEIKO USA and marked as "Made in Japan"*.

There are good reasons: as far as I know, among all countries USA has the strictest requirement when it comes to defining product origin. Only then will you realize how FEW choices there exists and how EXPENSIVE those models are.


----------



## Biggles3

jerouy said:


> I think the take away of this discussion is:
> If you really really really seriously committed to buy a "Made in Japan" SEIKO, the closest way(but not definite way) is *to buy a USA market model sold by SEIKO USA and marked as "Made in Japan"*.
> 
> There are good reasons: as far as I know, among all countries USA has the strictest requirement when it comes to defining product origin. Only then will you realize how FEW choices there exists and how EXPENSIVE those models are.


Like this with an msrp of $425 but sold for much less?









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## jerouy

Biggles3 said:


> Like this with an msrp of $425 but sold for much less?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Yep. As long as it is declared as "Made in Japan" in the USA, one should be confident it is "definitely Made in Japan" *as defined by USA laws*.
Again, the credibility comes from USA authorities strictly.

Hmmm it does cost less than I expected, I can tell you that.


----------



## Biggles3

jerouy said:


> Yep. As long as it is declared as "Made in Japan" in the USA, one should be confident it is "definitely Made in Japan" *as defined by USA laws*.
> Again, the credibility comes from USA authorities strictly.
> 
> Hmmm it does cost less than I expected, I can tell you that.


The argument often used by those saying J pieces aren't Made in Japan is because it wouldn't make financial sense to make the cheaper models in Japan. But the same people say certain countries, USA is one of them, have strict laws meaning that any sold there that do say Made in Japan have to have been. But then when I ask about pieces like this that cast doubt on what they say they have no explanation 









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## jerouy

Biggles3 said:


> The argument often used by those saying J pieces aren't Made in Japan is because it wouldn't make financial sense to make the cheaper models in Japan. But the same people say certain countries, USA is one of them, have strict laws meaning that any sold there that do say Made in Japan have to have been. But then when I ask about pieces like this that cast doubt on what they say they have no explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Again, when talking about "Made in Japan", you need to set the definition first. Because there is no universal definition of "Made in Japan", the conversation always becomes more complicated than most people's expectation.

Is SRPB33J1 made in Japan? -- this question is invalid before "Made in Japan" is defined.
Is this SRPB33J1 made in Japan as defined by USA laws? I don't know. But what I know is: SRPB33J1 is not an USA model sold by SEIKO USA, hence it is *not obligate* to follow USA laws.

And here is the critical point: in legal sense, this SRPB33J1 is NOT acknowledged by USA authorities as "made in Japan" BEFORE it goes through all the necessary legal process to obtain the certificate of origin. So technically speaking, it remains non-"made in Japan" as defined by USA laws at this precise point of time.

But of course, this SRPB33J1 is "definitely Made in Japan" as defined by Arabic laws(I am assuming it has an Arabic day wheel).


----------



## Wutch

This reminds me of the Ace Ventura scene where he's talking out of his butt. Can we get back to the regularly scheduled program?


----------



## Biggles3

Wutch said:


> This reminds me of the Ace Ventura scene where he's talking out of his butt. Can we get back to the regularly scheduled program?


Agreed, I'm going to bow out. Someone can't say that Seiko sold in USA can't say Made in Japan due to the strict law of the land unless they definitely were but then backtrack when an example is given that doesn't fit their criteria. So, any new or upcoming Seiko anyone?...

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112

Wutch said:


> This reminds me of the Ace Ventura scene where he's talking out of his butt. Can we get back to the regularly scheduled program?


Agreed,every long running thread on this forum will eventually suffer from the "made in Japan" , "misaligned chapter rings" or "too expensive for a Seiko" debate. 
Don't like it , don't buy them.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## BurnSurvivor

Sorry if I mentioned J1... lol


----------



## timetellinnoob

go ahead and believe ~$300 dive watches are made on Japan turf... fortunately you do have all the "proof" you need on the dial. 

i'll always hold true that these watches design souls are developed/conceived and 'created' in Japan... but actually manufactured and assembled there? Seiko's just too huge to divide production of such low-end watches between outside AND inside Japan.

i don't think anyone's ever claimed to actually have proof of any of this, we are just using common sense, what is known about large-scale MNC's, people's knowledge/experience in manufacturing, logistics, production... stuff like that.


----------



## yankeexpress

timetellinnoob said:


> go ahead and believe ~$300 dive watches are made on Japan turf... fortunately you do have all the "proof" you need on the dial.
> 
> i'll always hold true that these watches design souls are developed/conceived and 'created' in Japan... but actually manufactured and assembled there? Seiko's just too huge to divide production of such low-end watches between outside AND inside Japan.
> 
> i don't think anyone's ever claimed to actually have proof of any of this, we are just using common sense, what is known about large-scale MNC's, people's knowledge/experience in manufacturing, logistics, production... stuff like that.












Above screenshot of email from Seiko seen in this old thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-made-japan-not-203774.html


----------



## Biggles3

And if Orient and Casio do then of course Seiko can too. The above  post will hopefully put this to bed, thank you sir 

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

This says Japan on the dial and Made in Japan on the case back.


----------



## yankeexpress

slow_mo said:


> This says Japan on the dial and Made in Japan on the case back.


GS are hand made in Japan, a different animal altogether from affordable Seiko.

BTW, Seiko are contracted by Casio to make the Oceanus and MRG cases in the GS factory.


----------



## Domo

I don't mean to weigh down this beautiful thread with more speculation but the words mean NOTHING!!! I'll bet a Grand Seiko on it! You can quite seriously find different examples of the same model of watch with completely different combinations of "Made in Japan/Japan Movement/Japan" etc on the dial and caseback. They're not making some turtles in Japan and others not in Japan. I've even seen turtles with "Japan movement" on the caseback! A 4R35 made in Japan?? Hogwash. Did they make that low-end movement in Japan (trickiest part) and then send it off to get cased in China? Makes no sense. The only verifiable facts about Japanese Seikos I can say for certainty is the only current mechanical movements made in Japan are those made at the Shizuku-ish and Shinshu facilities (6S/9S/9R/5R/7R/68) and the only cases Seiko make in Japan are made by Hayashi Seiki, which usually receive one of the aforementioned movements, although they also were used for 1st gen Astron, but I'm not sure about now as Seiko did mention they were trying to reduce the manual labour and cost in the Astron lineup.

I've opened a lot of Seikos and they've all said "China case" on the inside, except for the models I just talked about. I really think it's half a marketing/regional thing and half a QC thing. If a batch of 4R35s makes its way past a Japanese guy at Seiko and he ticks them off, then it's "Japan movement". Same thing for "Made in Japan". I think they cover their bases and protect themselves by producing models both correctly labelled and labelled as extra Japanesey, and sell them regionally where they can get away with it.


----------



## thorien

Jesto714 said:


> Sorry if I mentioned J1... lol


It's all your fault lol :-d


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

I do not believe any company as large as Seiko would purposely label their watches to conform with regional import restrictions while taking advantage of economy of scale to produce every unit of a particular model in the same factory outside of Japan. It’s not like Japan is in a labor crisis with population contraction while decades globalization has created a disparity in labor costs that has given China a hundred-fold advantage in the labor market over Japanese domestic manufacturing, right? JK ...get it? J and K? JK as in Just Kidding? Sigh. Sorry.

I wrote all that just to make that dumb joke thereby having beaten this dead horse of a topic into horsey hamburger, ending it until it is nevitably brought up again in, oh let’s hope, a full week.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

slow_mo said:


> This says Japan on the dial and Made in Japan on the case back.


Reference number for this GS?


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Hi. Has anyone got the SPB081J1 (SBDC059) yet, that can post some pictures ? I see they are for sale at some on-line sites. Going for around 950 -1000 Euros.

EDIT: Sorry, I see it's pre-order only - available beginning of March.


----------



## Seikogi

slow_mo said:


> This says Japan on the dial and Made in Japan on the case back.


Wow, an amazing piece! What's the diameter?

36mm size and a no-date + lume dial would make it the perfect watch imo.


----------



## BurnSurvivor

Looks like we won’t be getting the SRPC49 here in the states at all. Confirmed by longislandwatch owner, Marc.


----------



## jerouy

I believe every SEIKO says "Made in Japan" is indeed "Made in Japan". Every single one of them.

But I am also aware that the definition of "Made in Japan" is not absolute but rather relative. For decades, this "relativity" worked as a common sense among Japanese manufacturers in every single industry, as long as there is exporting involved. Believe it or not, many people refuse to accept this "relativity" and believe an Arabic SEIKO lands on USA soil automatically meets USA standards -- I am pretty sure that's what SEIKO _wants_ them to believe.

Neo: This isn't Made in Japan?
Morpheus: What is "Made in Japan"? How do you _define_ "Made in Japan"?


----------



## BurnSurvivor

thorien said:


> Jesto714 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I mentioned J1... lol
> 
> 
> 
> It's all your fault lol
Click to expand...

Lol..


----------



## Domo

The Steve Jobs watch is being released again in quite a few different flavours. Still a L.E.

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/products/scxp113

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/products/scxp111

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/products/scxp109

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/products/scxp107


----------



## huwp

SRPC33:









SRPC31









SRPC29:


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

^ Liking those a lot.


----------



## thorien

SBDC053 in the house, loving this beauty!


----------



## Seppia

The best information on the "made in Japan" dispute is found in this thread. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/where-seiko-watches-really-made-juicy-mistake-1084156.html
Happy reading

TL;DR: cheap "made in Japan" watches are obviously not entirely made in Japan.


----------



## Biggles3

It would be the best if it came from a named source or he'd included a screenshot of said email as requested but without it's just more hearsay. And it contradicts the info in the screenshots posted a few days ago by yankeeexpress and also what many others have said about the strict laws in USA and other countries, according to them many pieces that are currently sold there shouldn't be if the info in that link is correct. Another pinch of salt please 

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

Biggles3 said:


> . And it contradicts the info in the screenshots posted a few days ago by yankeeexpress and also what many others have said about the strict laws in USA and other countries, according to them many pieces that are currently sold there shouldn't be if the info in that link is correct. Another pinch of salt please
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


No it doesn't contradict what yankee posted. 
His image states that:
1- Made in Japan does not mean that all parts are made in Japan
2- the criteria are defined by the Japan watch association or whatever it's called. 
So just for example
if their criteria is "if the watch is Robo assembled in Japan from all foreign parts its ok to call it made in japan"
Then the criteria is very very lax and very different to what "made in USA" means

Regulations and laws about what "made in XXX" means are set in country XXX, USA laws pertain to what "made in USA" means, not to "made in Swiss", "made in Italy" etc.

All parts of basic ETA 2824 movements are made outside of Switzerland
Yet many watches powered by that movement and sold in the USA bear the "made in Switzerland" badge, while you could not produce a "made in the USA" watch with the same movement.

This said, I was just trying to provide additional info on a topic where basic common sense coupled with a little experience of how FMCG and manufacturing works in general tells that it is impossible to imagine how a $130 watch can be "made in Japan" with the same strict rules that apply to "made in USA".


----------



## jerouy

Seppia said:


> No it doesn't contradict what yankee posted.
> His image states that:
> 1- Made in Japan does not mean that all parts are made in Japan
> 2- the criteria are defined by the Japan watch association or whatever it's called.
> So just for example
> if their criteria is "if the watch is Robo assembled in Japan from all foreign parts its ok to call it made in japan"
> Then the criteria is very very lax and very different to what "made in USA" means
> 
> Regulations and laws about what "made in XXX" means are set in country XXX, USA laws pertain to what "made in USA" means, not to "made in Swiss", "made in Italy" etc.
> 
> All parts of basic ETA 2824 movements are made outside of Switzerland
> Yet many watches powered by that movement and sold in the USA bear the "made in Switzerland" badge, while you could not produce a "made in the USA" watch with the same movement.
> 
> This said, I was just trying to provide additional info on a topic where basic common sense coupled with a little experience of how FMCG and manufacturing works in general tells that it is impossible to imagine how a $130 watch can be "made in Japan" with the same strict rules that apply to "made in USA".


Thumbs up for your comment. Most of above are correct except for one flaw:

>Regulations and laws about what "made in XXX" means are set in country XXX
Definition of "Made in XXX" is set by the _importing_ country, rather than _exporting_ country(XXX), with two exceptions to my knowledge: "Swiss Made" and "Made in USA".
Switzerland and the United States are by far the *only* two countries in the entire world that actually enforce origin markings for the *exporting* goods. All other countries, including Japan, do not have this kind of regulation in their laws.


----------



## jerouy

...


----------



## Biggles3

Edited to try and de-escalate the Made in Japan debate


----------



## zaratsu

Can we take this pissing contest to another thread yet?


----------



## babola

Are we still having to explain, debate and argue this...even now, in 2018?

My vote goes for "Seiko - Made in Japan" to become a perpetual perennial thread here on Seiko WUS...

Mind boggles, eh Biggles?


----------



## countingseconds

huwp said:


> SRPC33:
> 
> SRPC31
> 
> View attachment 12851217
> 
> 
> SRPC29:
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> The blue one is on point! How I wish the crown guards were curved around the crown, the way they are on the turtle! That gap between crown and guards doesn't speak attention to detail from Seiko.


----------



## muasua

Since the image of SPB077 appear, I check this thread everyday dying to get some more pics&news about it. Anyone know when will we get some more info about his model? Baselworld 2018?


----------



## jerouy

muasua said:


> Since the image of SPB077 appear, I check this thread everyday dying to get some more pics&news about it. Anyone know when will we get some more info about his model? Baselworld 2018?


Not exactly SPB007 but something about SLA025 high-beat.







JDM model SBEX007
Price 550,000jpy(594,000jpy including tax)
On sale from June
1500 pieces with 500 in Japan
Pre-order starts by the end of Feburary

JDM model of SLA019(Green MM300) unknown. SBDX??
Price 320,000jpy + tax

The non-LE SPB duo probably will be on sale around the same time??


----------



## Wutch

zaratsu said:


> Can we take this pissing contest to another thread yet?


But isn't watching people milk a dead horse *so* much fun?


----------



## valuewatchguy

babola said:


> Are we still having to explain, debate and argue this...even now, in 2018?
> 
> My vote goes for "Seiko - Made in Japan" to become a perpetual perennial thread here on Seiko WUS...
> 
> Mind boggles, eh Biggles?


We need at 3 permanent threads..

1. Seiko - Made in Japan vs...
2. Seiko - Too expensive for a Seiko
3. Seiko - Hardlex vs Sapphire


----------



## appleb

valuewatchguy said:


> We need at 3 permanent threads..
> 
> 1. Seiko - Made in Japan vs...
> 2. Seiko - Too expensive for a Seiko
> 3. Seiko - Hardlex vs Sapphire


and
4. Seiko - Chapter ring mis-alignment!
5. Seiko - SKX007 discontinued????


----------



## mi6_

countingseconds said:


> huwp said:
> 
> 
> 
> SRPC33:
> 
> SRPC31
> 
> View attachment 12851217
> 
> 
> SRPC29:
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> The blue one is on point! How I wish the crown guards were curved around the crown, the way they are on the turtle! That gap between crown and guards doesn't speak attention to detail from Seiko.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't fret. I'm sure Seiko will mis-align the crown on the production model so it sits snug against one of the crown guards like on the new Samurai. Apparently having misaligned dials, chapter rings and bezels wasn't enough so Seiko added crown misalignment to keep up their strict quality control up to par.
Click to expand...


----------



## mitchjrj

valuewatchguy said:


> We need permanent threads..
> 
> 1. Seiko - Made in Japan vs...
> 2. Seiko - Too expensive for a Seiko
> 3. Seiko - Hardlex vs Sapphire
> 4. Seiko - Chapter ring mis-alignment!
> 5. Seiko - SKX007 discontinued????


🤣


----------



## yonsson

yankeexpress said:


> GS are hand made in Japan, a different animal altogether from affordable Seiko.
> 
> BTW, Seiko are contracted by Casio to make the Oceanus and MRG cases in the GS factory.


What on earth are you talking about?


----------



## Horoticus

This thread needs more pics. :-!

Wish I had some to post...:-(


----------



## aalin13

jerouy said:


> Not exactly SPB007 but something about SLA025 high-beat.
> View attachment 12854231
> 
> JDM model SBEX007
> Price 550,000jpy(594,000jpy including tax)
> On sale from June
> 1500 pieces with 500 in Japan
> Pre-order starts by the end of Feburary
> 
> JDM model of SLA019(Green MM300) unknown. SBDX??
> Price 320,000jpy + tax
> 
> The non-LE SPB duo probably will be on sale around the same time??


550k for SLA025 doesn't seem too bad, considering the non limited edition SBEX005 is 650k


----------



## ki6h

I like this SARX047 for its subtle blue textured dial, minimal text (only the brand and the word Automatic) and its understated 39.5 mm size. It gets a lot of wrist time, but very little love on the Internet. 6R15 movement, sapphire crystal, handsome leather strap, JDM.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

aalin13 said:


> 550k for SLA025 doesn't seem too bad, considering the non limited edition SBEX005 is 650k


Somewhere out there, yonsson is smiling to himself ;D


----------



## davym2112

ki6h said:


> I like this SARX047 for its subtle blue textured dial, minimal text (only the brand and the word Automatic) and its understated 39.5 mm size. It gets a lot of wrist time, but very little love on the Internet. 6R15 movement, sapphire crystal, handsome leather strap, JDM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree, it's a beautiful watch when you see it in the flesh so to speak.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## erekose

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Hi. Has anyone got the SPB081J1 (SBDC059) yet, that can post some pictures ? I see they are for sale at some on-line sites. Going for around 950 -1000 Euros.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, I see it's pre-order only - available beginning of March.
> 
> View attachment 12848789


Mine is pre-ordered. Due next Friday the 9th.

Annnnnnnd....in my opinion living in Japan for over a decade if it says made in Japan it's made in Japan. Never mind you guys but the Japanese customers would lynch a company lying about this. I see it a lot in the camera market.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## adken

ki6h said:


> I like this SARX047 for its subtle blue textured dial, minimal text (only the brand and the word Automatic) and its understated 39.5 mm size. It gets a lot of wrist time, but very little love on the Internet. 6R15 movement, sapphire crystal, handsome leather strap, JDM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! It looks like a dressy version of the Omega Aqua Terra


----------



## erekose

adken said:


> Very nice! It looks like a dressy version of the Omega Aqua Terra


I have the SARX013. These are great watches with interesting details.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren

One of the things I like about this thread is getting close to 10,000 "likes"


----------



## RainDog

Getting closer


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

erekose said:


> Mine is pre-ordered. Due next Friday the 9th.
> 
> Annnnnnnd....in my opinion living in Japan for over a decade if it says made in Japan it's made in Japan. Never mind you guys but the Japanese customers would lynch a company lying about this. I see it a lot in the camera market.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply. Would you mind saying where you ordered it from and for how much ?
Cheers


----------



## aboutTIME1028

ki6h said:


> I like this SARX047 for its subtle blue textured dial, minimal text (only the brand and the word Automatic) and its understated 39.5 mm size. It gets a lot of wrist time, but very little love on the Internet. 6R15 movement, sapphire crystal, handsome leather strap, JDM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It sure is a bonny looking piece,how rare is the teal face on watches today. I'm on the lookout for one now.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

wwarren said:


> One of the things I like about this thread is getting close to 10,000 "likes"


It's so friccin close now!!

It says a lot though that according to the search the most liked photo in this thread is this one from William Ayin....


----------



## ki6h

aboutTIME1028 said:


> It sure is a bonny looking piece,how rare is the teal face on watches today. I'm on the lookout for one now.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


I purchased the one pictured from a Rakuten retailer with the catchy name "watch-shop" when eBates briefly offered 20% cash back.

Millions of computers were networked at a cost of billions of dollars so we could chat about mechanical watches.


----------



## wwarren

Domo said:


> It's so friccin close now!!
> 
> It says a lot though that according to the search the most liked photo in this thread is this one from William Ayin....


Wow! I didn't know you could do that. Thanks Domo, I learned something new today........ I think I'll go buy a watch


----------



## erekose

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Thanks for the reply. Would you mind saying where you ordered it from and for how much ?
> Cheers


Amazon.co.jp for 86400 yen.
Note I live in Tokyo...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

No idea if real or not but looks sweet!









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76

appleb said:


> and
> 4. Seiko - Chapter ring mis-alignment!
> 5. Seiko - SKX007 discontinued????


6.Seiko- 6R15 is only 21600bph.

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf

jdawson said:


> SBDC055/SPB071


Why the two model numbers?
They look like the same watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying

drwindsurf said:


> Why the two model numbers?
> They look like the same watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


international / japan domestic.


----------



## drwindsurf

Everdying said:


> international / japan domestic.


Thank you. 
I've noticed the J & K designations but never whole model numbers...I guess I just haven't been paying close enough attention 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## leong33

SBDC059 the green dial 62MAS reissue substitute is being offer by some Japanese AD (Pre order) . Limited to 1,000 pieces

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDC059


----------



## zaratsu

I normally like green dials, but the 62MAS with the yellow edged indices and black bezel leaves me cold.
Good news is that's one less person fighting for the 1000.


----------



## daveswordfish

Biggles3 said:


> No idea if real or not but looks sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


That does look sweet...never seen it, I'm going with photoshopped, but I do like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHans

ki6h said:


> I like this SARX047 for its subtle blue textured dial, minimal text (only the brand and the word Automatic) and its understated 39.5 mm size. It gets a lot of wrist time, but very little love on the Internet. 6R15 movement, sapphire crystal, handsome leather strap, JDM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love this one. Has a slight aqua terra look to it, without being an obvious homage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia

This!



valuewatchguy said:


> We need at 3 permanent threads..
> 
> 1. Seiko - Made in Japan vs...
> 2. Seiko - Too expensive for a Seiko
> 3. Seiko - Hardlex vs Sapphire


----------



## timetellinnoob

Biggles3 said:


> No idea if real or not but looks sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


so wait this is or _isn't_ an upcoming model? if it's a new model, people are supposed to accept 'red Marinemaster type' an an acceptable enough change to justify a new model?


----------



## GEO_79

daveswordfish said:


> That does look sweet...never seen it, I'm going with photoshopped, but I do like it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't like it because it looks like a copycat Rolex sea dweller 50 anniversary.


----------



## GEO_79

daveswordfish said:


> That does look sweet...never seen it, I'm going with photoshopped, but I do like it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't like it because it looks like a copycat Rolex sea dweller 50 anniversary.


----------



## ahonobaka

^Off topic but there was also a green photoshopped version that I preferred over the red!


----------



## Biggles3

ahonobaka said:


> ^Off topic but there was also a green photoshopped version that I preferred over the red!


Yeah, seems the red and green were both photoshopped. Both look great though, food for thought Seiko 

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia

Which is itself a copycat. Kinda absurd this whole thing.



GEO_79;451 85367 said:


> I don't like it because it looks like a copycat Rolex sea dweller 50 anniversary.


----------



## Seppia

Domo said:


> It's so friccin close now!!
> 
> It says a lot though that according to the search the most liked photo in this thread is this one from William Ayin....
> 
> View attachment 12858135


"Do you think it's too big?"


----------



## zaratsu

Seppia said:


> "Do you think it's too big?"


Doesn't overhang the edges of the wrist. All good.


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Seppia said:


> "Do you think it's too big?"


Might just get it under the cuff

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## GEO_79

bmdaia said:


> Which is itself a copycat. Kinda absurd this whole thing.


Yeah yeah I know the old legend about how Blancpain created the design first. Bullshiet.


----------



## Des2471

james_027 said:


> Does it has lumibrite on it?





yonsson said:


> As opposed to what? They always use lumibrite.





timetellinnoob said:


> if those are Recraft, they might not have lume. as far as i know, Recrafts that look like they have lume have white paint instead. kind of a bummer on some of them.


The SRPC13 and SRPC09 do have Lumibrite lumed hands and indices - I haven't seen the others


----------



## jinfaep

Does anyone have anything on 2018 Grand Seiko releases? I'm dying for some pictures, info, something, anything!!


----------



## Domo

jinfaep said:


> Does anyone have anything on 2018 Grand Seiko releases? I'm dying for some pictures, info, something, anything!!


Look at page 548 |>|>


----------



## Reyken

jinfaep said:


> Does anyone have anything on 2018 Grand Seiko releases? I'm dying for some pictures, info, something, anything!!


Me too 

btw the green Marinemaster will be released...there was a thread in the german Uhrforum with the catalogue picture..it was from some watch Blog.
Few days later the watchblog deleted the pictures, so it seems as if someone got informations too early.
there also was the info about the next high-beat reissue of another diver..but I cannot remember the original model unfortunately..will be something in 45mm if I recall correct

@ Domo

omg thank you..those all look awesome! I mean..oh my, I need more budget


----------



## jinfaep

I'm way too keen for one of these...
I'm disgusted with myself.


----------



## Domo

Reyken said:


> Me too
> 
> btw the green Marinemaster will be released...there was a thread in the german Uhrforum with the catalogue picture..it was from some watch Blog.
> Few days later the watchblog deleted the pictures, so it seems as if someone got informations too early.
> there also was the info about the next high-beat reissue of another diver..but I cannot remember the original model unfortunately..will be something in 45mm if I recall correct


You can see the diver on page 545. As for the hulk, you can see it right HERE


----------



## targetpro

I have the light blue version on a subtle suede strap, and it just melts me heart. Completely worth the $$.



ki6h said:


> I like this SARX047 for its subtle blue textured dial, minimal text (only the brand and the word Automatic) and its understated 39.5 mm size. It gets a lot of wrist time, but very little love on the Internet. 6R15 movement, sapphire crystal, handsome leather strap, JDM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJohnnyZ

Domo said:


> You can see the diver on page 545. As for the hulk, you can see it right HERE
> 
> View attachment 12865291


Seiko's on a bit of a green rampage, and I must say I like it!


----------



## pokpok

Domo said:


> You can see the diver on page 545. As for the hulk, you can see it right HERE
> 
> View attachment 12865291


SEIKO WHHYY did you put the Prospex X logo on that dial?!?!????


----------



## petr_cha

Yes.. it is green and... it is presented in a thread called New Seiko watches... so it is going to be a new release ;-)

Btw that yellow second hand brings it to something like Seiko 5 level...:-/


----------



## Aranphor

ki6h said:


> New Seiko Recraft SSC667 is solar powered and quite handsome. Right now no one sells it except Mimo's and Macy's. It's not even on the SeikoUSA web site yet.
> 
> From the Macy's web site: "Vintage-inspired and newly minted, this solar powered Recraft Series watch offers chronograph functionality in outstanding style. Style #SSC667"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Mimo's web site:
> 
> Called the "Gulf"
> 
> LumiBrite hands and markers
> 
> Screwdown caseback
> 
> 43.5mm diameter
> 
> Water-resistant to 10 bar, 100 meters (330 feet)
> 
> Caliber V175
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's named the "Gulf" for a good reason and why I bought one yesterday.  The colors are from GULF racing.


----------



## Emm87

anyone know what the szsc004 Sumo is limited to?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

Emm87 said:


> anyone know what the szsc004 Sumo is limited to?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


nice question, who knows.


----------



## huckson

Emm87 said:


> anyone know what the szsc004 Sumo is limited to?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Afaik, it's a special edition, not a limited one...


----------



## Emm87

huckson said:


> Afaik, it's a special edition, not a limited one...


I've seen limited in a couple of places. If it's not the price is rediculous.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## huckson

Emm87 said:


> I've seen limited in a couple of places. If it's not the price is rediculous.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Don't agree... a special edition sumo a little bit more expensive than a normal sumo sounds very reasonable to me...

The monster could be another story...


----------



## ahonobaka

Shout out to Joe! WOW gonna be an amazing year for 9F


__
http://instagr.am/p/Be10KqCn-Gv/


__
http://instagr.am/p/Be105zJHn9H/

And the pages on GS:
https://www.grand-seiko.jp/sbgv238/
https://www.grand-seiko.jp/sbgt241/

REALLY excited for the LE GMT now, can't wait to see if it'll have the display case back like the 238 here, or the lion medallion...Either way, +/- 5 seconds a year has me foaming at the mouth...


----------



## YoureTerrific

More details on the 9F 25th anniversary watches
???????????????9F 25???? ???????????????????????????????? | ????????

SBGV238








SBGT241


----------



## ahonobaka

Ah they published it on the english site now too!
https://www.grand-seiko.com/sbgt241/
https://www.grand-seiko.com/sbgv238/


----------



## kamonjj

ahonobaka said:


> Ah they published it on the english site now too!
> https://www.grand-seiko.com/sbgt241/
> https://www.grand-seiko.com/sbgv238/


Awesome, thanks for that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

man those are pure sex!!!!!!!
thanks for sharing


----------



## YoureTerrific

GS BoR!


----------



## Mmpaste

That's a beauty, for sure. Love Seiko 9f.


----------



## Snikerz

I wish the gold tone also came with a BoR I'm loving the dial


----------



## Domo

Given the recent Citizen offerings, it's a bit like "ketchup" - "catsup" ;-)


----------



## ffnc1020

Just noticed the dial pattern says “GS9F”. Very interesting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

YoureTerrific said:


> GS BoR!


I know its only small but not a fan of that little gold star on the dial, it does nothing for the dial


----------



## dr.sphinx

Much as I share the anti-star sentiment, I would find it hard to fault Seiko for including it, by now it has become the hallmark of LE +/- 5spy 9Fs. Interestingly enough though, Seiko decided against the dial star on the previous limited higher spec'd display-back model, the SBGV019. I don't miss it on mine at all - but its absence still intrigues me a little.

The 9F GS on the dial - still on the fence about that.


----------



## walrusmonger

Love the silver one and the star, the dial is killer. Msrp is around $3000, would love this if I could get one for $2500ish.


----------



## yonsson

YoureTerrific said:


> More details on the 9F 25th anniversary watches
> ???????????????9F 25???? ???????????????????????????????? | ????????
> 
> SBGV238
> View attachment 12870669
> 
> 
> SBGT241
> View attachment 12870673
> 
> 
> View attachment 12870675
> 
> 
> View attachment 12870679


----------



## appleb

Cobia said:


> I know its only small but not a fan of that little gold star on the dial, it does nothing for the dial


I think it would look better if there were multiple stars. Having only one star makes this look like it is being labeled as a lower end model.


----------



## 6R15

I wonder how Zenith feels about that star on the dial...


----------



## kamonjj

I’m loving the more offerings with 9f. I love my autos but the grab and go convenience, lack of required maintenance, and accuracy make for a great combo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout

Case Backs.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

6R15 said:


> I wonder how Zenith feels about that star on the dial...


They definitely don't know and probably don't care. Two different customers.


----------



## petr_cha

Is it really something to celebrate? 25 years of quartz movement with.. no evolution? ... I know, a little heresy...


----------



## jinfaep

petr_cha said:


> Is it really something to celebrate? 25 years of quartz movement with.. no evolution? ... I know, a little heresy...


It is.

The 9F is that far ahead do the competition, that no significant changes have been required since its release!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk

T1meout said:


> Case Backs.


That's the first time i've seen a quartz with a display caseback (kinetics excluded).


----------



## kamonjj

CADirk said:


> That's the first time i've seen a quartz with a display caseback (kinetics excluded).


Seiko has done this in the past with a similar 9f dress piece. Pretty sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

petr_cha said:


> Is it really something to celebrate? 25 years of quartz movement with.. no evolution? ... I know, a little heresy...


Have owned my SBGX117 for just under a full year, and I've yet to gain or lose a second. Not a single second. Probably atypical from the standard +/-10 per year, but that in and of itself is an engineering marvel worth celebrating to me.


----------



## buffon.bj

I must say I was also looking for some new, improved quartz caliber for the anniversary. Don't get me wrong, these +-5s Specials are awesome - it's just that having owned several The Citizens, it would be even better to have a perpetual calendar or an independent hour hand or date that would actually change at midnight. The 9F is beautiful, I just wish they could maybe improve it a bit to match the competition 

That being said, this SBGT041 is mighty fine looking. The star is lovely and the pattern just amazing.


----------



## jerouy

buffon.bj said:


> I must say I was also looking for some new, improved quartz caliber for the anniversary. Don't get me wrong, these +-5s Specials are awesome - it's just that having owned several The Citizens, it would be even better to have a perpetual calendar or an independent hour hand or date that would actually change at midnight. The 9F is beautiful, I just wish they could maybe improve it a bit to match the competition
> 
> That being said, this SBGT041 is mighty fine looking. The star is lovely and the pattern just amazing.


SEIKO's HAQ calibers don't have perpetual calendar, which I personally found a stupid idea. Having to adjust date once every two months voids the whole point of HAQ completely. Or, perhaps get the non-date caliber.
For this reason alone I prefer The Citizen High Accuracy Eco-Drive over SEIKO 9F.


----------



## jdmfetish

CADirk said:


> That's the first time i've seen a quartz with a display caseback (kinetics excluded).


my sbgv019 9F has the see thru case back









Topper Fine Jewelers: Authorized Dealer of Timepieces, Bridal, and Precious Jewelry. 1315 Burlingame Ave, Burlingame CA 94010


----------



## jdmfetish

jerouy said:


> SEIKO's HAQ calibers don't have perpetual calendar, which I personally found a stupid idea. Having to adjust date once every two months voids the whole point of HAQ completely. Or, perhaps get the non-date caliber.
> For this reason alone I prefer The Citizen High Accuracy Eco-Drive over SEIKO 9F.


the 8F35 does have the P.C.


----------



## GregoryD

jerouy said:


> SEIKO's HAQ calibers don't have perpetual calendar, which I personally found a stupid idea. Having to adjust date once every two months voids the whole point of HAQ completely. Or, perhaps get the non-date caliber.
> For this reason alone I prefer The Citizen High Accuracy Eco-Drive over SEIKO 9F.


Changing the date isn't such a big deal, it's daylight savings that screws things up, because twice a year you have to actually stop the watch to adjust the time. Citizen haq has a jumping hour hand, so it's not a problem.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Well the new GMT quartz models will answer that issue. That is, if you don't mind wearing a Rolex/Omega mashup, built from the parts bin.


----------



## valuewatchguy

JoeOBrien said:


> Well the new GMT quartz models will answer that issue. That is, if you don't mind wearing a Rolex/Omega mashup, built from the parts bin.


Dont mind at all

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

valuewatchguy said:


> Dont mind at all
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Same, I'm pretty sure it's going to be my next addition. It checks a lot of boxes for me and may be the perfect compliment to the SLA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

The black turtle SRPC49J1 are starting to trickle out here now with full release in 2-4wks so I expect other markets to be similar.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb

Any chance that the SBGT041 will have bargaining room on price? I suspect the market would be small for a $3400 quartz Seiko. 1500 pieces sounds like a lot.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

appleb said:


> Any chance that the SBGT041 will have bargaining room on price? I suspect the market would be small for a $3400 quartz Seiko. 1500 pieces sounds like a lot.


I'm sure you will find an AD out there offering a discount. I would guess in the 15% range.


----------



## MID

jerouy said:


> SEIKO's HAQ calibers don't have perpetual calendar, which I personally found a stupid idea. Having to adjust date once every two months voids the whole point of HAQ completely. Or, perhaps get the non-date caliber.
> For this reason alone I prefer The Citizen High Accuracy Eco-Drive over SEIKO 9F.


I never had this problem. My 9F doesn't have a date. (SBGX093) Anyhow, the 9F based GMTs shouldn't have this problem either, with an independent hour hand.


----------



## valuewatchguy

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I'm sure you will find an AD out there offering a discount. I would guess in the 15% range.


 I'm sure some AD will even let you put a deposit down now. Ask them for a discount when you place the deposit.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan3612

^They definitely will let you put a deposit down


----------



## T1meout

appleb said:


> Any chance that the SBGT041 will have bargaining room on price? I suspect the market would be small for a $3400 quartz Seiko. 1500 pieces sounds like a lot.


I'm certain it will take over a year for them to sell out.


----------



## jerouy

GregoryD said:


> Changing the date isn't such a big deal, it's daylight savings that screws things up, because twice a year you have to actually stop the watch to adjust the time. Citizen haq has a jumping hour hand, so it's not a problem.


Don't those 9F even have independently adjustable hour hand? Never owned one didn't know that! Another stupid idea then... Weird, as much cheaper Kinetic has it already.

But not every place has DST. A friend of mine lives in Japan for years and owns a The Citizen. He practically never unscrewed the crown.


----------



## petr_cha

Im my head.. quartz must have a date... Superquartz must have a perpetual calendar.. Good superquartz must have an adjustable hour hand..  

strange to see that these features diminished with the end of 8f calibers.. there used to be some pretty good watches... While cheap too..

Very looking forward to those new gmt !


----------



## burns78




----------



## davym2112

burns78 said:


>


Are the hands gold or yellow ?.Sorry my phone not too good.Looks good

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emm87

davym2112 said:


> Are the hands gold or yellow ?.Sorry my phone not too good.Looks good
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Hands look yellow, accents gold. So ugly. Shame, the green looks good.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## erekose

New SBDY005 just arrived tonight. 
Not numbered and looks the same as the SRPC049 though all the local deals say 300 units.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78




----------



## mike_right

Nice picture!!


----------



## dr.sphinx

petr_cha said:


> Im my head.. quartz must have a date... Superquartz must have a perpetual calendar.. Good superquartz must have an adjustable hour hand..
> 
> strange to see that these features diminished with the end of 8f calibers.. there used to be some pretty good watches... While cheap too..
> 
> Very looking forward to those new gmt !


8J had it too, btw 8F is actually not a bona fide HAQ. It's being rumored (but pretty much based on one unverified and apparently unverifiable claim on this forum a gazillion years ago) that 8Js were the last ones Seiko took seriously enough, all costs be damned etc. I think the story is more complex than that though. Anyway, I used to be quite irate with the IAHH and PerpC absence, made my peace with it over time.

Why does just quartz absolutely have to have a date? I think any watch should


----------



## walrusmonger

The SBDC059 looks so different from picture to picture. With the more matte hand painting they do look yellow in some photos, but it has to be gold. I'm not a pro photographer by any stretch, but when mine comes next week I'll post some pics.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

burns78 said:


>


"Limited edition" but how many are they making?

I hate this LE crap. Save up some cool colorways and make them "Limited" to drive up the price. FoH with that Seiko. Give everyone a chance at good looking watches MINUS the price gouging.

If Joe Smith off the street walks into an AD and sees a $1000 Seiko or a $1000 TAG they're buying the TAG because they know it's "an expensive watch". 99/100 people don't care that it's a Limited Edition Seiko.

Seiko, all you're doing is taking the value proposition out of the watch and losing prospective buyers to the competition.


----------



## jah

LE Presage enamel dial:


----------



## il Pirati

lxnastynotch93 said:


> "Limited edition" but how many are they making?
> 
> I hate this LE crap. Save up some cool colorways and make them "Limited" to drive up the price. FoH with that Seiko. Give everyone a chance at good looking watches MINUS the price gouging.
> 
> If Joe Smith off the street walks into an AD and sees a $1000 Seiko or a $1000 TAG they're buying the TAG because they know it's "an expensive watch". 99/100 people don't care that it's a Limited Edition Seiko.
> 
> Seiko, all you're doing is taking the value proposition out of the watch and losing prospective buyers to the competition.


Exactly. That's why Seiko is failing, and no one buys them. And the shelves at every shop are filled with these unwanted limited editions. They have no idea what they're doing!


----------



## lxnastynotch93

il Pirati said:


> Exactly. That's why Seiko is failing, and no one buys them. And the shelves at every shop are filled with these unwanted limited editions. They have no idea what they're doing!


Looks like you've mastered your passive tone. Good job sport, next we'll graduate to how to be an effective communicator by having direct conversation.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Most Seiko limited editions do sell out on pre-order before they're even available. But this LE stuff is becoming a bit of a farce. The latest cocktail times for example; they sell a Japanese LE of 1300 pieces, and the same watch, perhaps with a different strap, with 3500 pieces for the international market. More recently they've been selling watches, like the black series and SRPC recrafts, calling them limited when in fact they're not. Then the endless 'Special Editions', particularly the PADI ones. I honestly wouldn't be surprised if someone happened across two supposedly limited watches that had the same number. Their sales strategy is obviously working for them, but it doesn't do much for the brand image sometimes.


----------



## zaratsu

lxnastynotch93 said:


> "Limited edition" but how many are they making?
> 
> I hate this LE crap. Save up some cool colorways and make them "Limited" to drive up the price. FoH with that Seiko. Give everyone a chance at good looking watches MINUS the price gouging.
> 
> If Joe Smith off the street walks into an AD and sees a $1000 Seiko or a $1000 TAG they're buying the TAG because they know it's "an expensive watch". 99/100 people don't care that it's a Limited Edition Seiko.
> 
> Seiko, all you're doing is taking the value proposition out of the watch and losing prospective buyers to the competition.


Notice the price tag on this LE is actually exactly the same as the standard. Worst price gouging strategy ever.


----------



## yonsson

kamonjj said:


> Same, I'm pretty sure it's going to be my next addition. It checks a lot of boxes for me and may be the perfect compliment to the SLA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm choosing between the SLA025 and the LE GMT Quartz. 
Leaning towards the GMT since quartz is cool and monoblock cases annoys me.


----------



## yonsson

petr_cha said:


> Im my head.. quartz must have a date... Superquartz must have a perpetual calendar.. Good superquartz must have an adjustable hour hand..
> 
> strange to see that these features diminished with the end of 8f calibers.. there used to be some pretty good watches... While cheap too..
> 
> Very looking forward to those new gmt !


My seiko watchmaker told me the 8F was discontinued since they had a lot of issues with the battery life. It was first described to have 10yrs battery life which was then changed to 8 yrs. and in reality, it usually only lasted 8 years on the first battery, then the battery life got worse and worse.


----------



## yonsson

Been wearing the Ninja Turtle all week. Bought it out of boredom but love it (except for the original crappy silicone strap).


----------



## il Pirati

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Looks like you've mastered your passive tone. Good job sport, next we'll graduate to how to be an effective communicator by having direct conversation.


Looks like I haven't, Chief, as nothing about my post was meant to be "passive". It was meant to be exceedingly sarcastic in response to the 457th post in this thread lamenting LE Seikos. Bottom line, if you don't like Seiko LEs that is fine. But pretending you know how to run a watch company better than Seiko is ignorant. Is that direct enough? There's no conversation left to have on the topic.


----------



## yonsson

il Pirati said:


> Looks like I haven't, Chief, as nothing about my post was meant to be "passive". It was meant to be exceedingly sarcastic in response to the 457th post in this thread lamenting LE Seikos. Bottom line, if you don't like Seiko LEs that is fine. But pretending you know how to run a watch company better than Seiko is ignorant. Is that direct enough? There's no conversation left to have on the topic.


Most markets, but especially Japan and Hong Kong are crazy for LE. 
There are for example loads of shops in HK that buys all the Bape stuff from the official stores to sell them as new for premium in their own shops. Same goes for sneakers, watches, toys, whatever. I couldn't care less to be honest and for me a non numbered LE is just strange.

-Wow, it's limited?
-Yes. 
-How many?
-I don't know and SEIKO refuses to disclose the number.


----------



## ahonobaka

^Not to mention even fast food....They will even line up for things like the Mega Mac, or Windows 7 Whopper:
View attachment 12881579


A lot of this hype/LE/otaku culture stems from how obsessive Japanese society can be in pursuing excellence in detail and perfection. In fact, I think the reason many see failings with Seiko and Grand Seiko overall (whether design, marketing, branding, function, etc.) is because they themselves fail to realize the cultural bubble the products are coming out of, while trying to compare "traditional" western/Swiss concepts of watchmaking against the Japanese offerings. But this to me is what makes the brand interesting; They are not swiss, so they just kind of do their own thing and occupy their own space in a familiar but different way.


----------



## walrusmonger

Limited editions are popular in the whole watch industry, Seiko just churns them out like a machine. I love it since there is rarely a time I don’t have at lease one Seiko to look forward to. I haven’t considered buying a Swiss watch in years, the last one I owned was a 2008 explorer ii.


----------



## Rocat

Just throwing this out there as it was the best real life photo I could find of the SPRC09. That blue looks very good. Picture was nabbed from Google images. If it belongs to a fellow member then please post more pictures. I know these are bigger than the purists like but these look a lot better than the re-issued faux Turtles that came out a while ago. My guess is most members here a skipping these since there are not many real life photos.


----------



## thorien

PADI just in


----------



## SISL

Is there any leak / credible rumor regarding a new GS dive watch? I looked at the leaked pics and there doesn’t seem to be anything like that, but maybe I missed something...?


----------



## ahonobaka

^Ooops, I was confusing yonsson's interviews with Timeless:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/questions-answers-grand-seiko-4556065.html

"*Q: Will GS make smaller divers?

A: Yes.

My take: After the straightforward reply of "yes," they pointed out that they can't discuss specific product plans for the future, so that's all we're going to get for now. But this is an unambiguous answer, at least, so for those hoping for smaller GS divers, looks like your wishes will be granted. The question is really whether that's going to be in 2018 or 2020 or 2025. My guess is that it won't take all that long, given a renewed emphasis for high-end divers within Seiko."
*


----------



## valuewatchguy

Rocat said:


> Just throwing this out there as it was the best real life photo I could find of the SPRC09. That blue looks very good. Picture was nabbed from Google images. If it belongs to a fellow member then please post more pictures. I know these are bigger than the purists like but these look a lot better than the re-issued faux Turtles that came out a while ago. My guess is most members here a skipping these since there are not many real life photos.
> 
> View attachment 12881649


Here is mine. 20mm strap on 22mm lugs...









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## riposte

walrusmonger said:


> Limited editions are popular in the whole watch industry, Seiko just churns them out like a machine


Japanese companies really love 'exploiting' limited edition things, looks like it's running in every industry and generally accepted by them.
No matter the industry (based on my hobbies / what I following), they're all same, they will be releasing limited edition to milking the fans while attracting new customers.
There are some example like limited edition KitKat or Coca Cola, cars (like RX-7 Spirit R or GT-R R34 Z Tune), Astell&Kern AK100MK2 Blue, lot of collab between electronic device with iconic anime characters, Vaio x BEAMS, a clothing brand, collab with popular Japanese celebrity like Ayase Haruka for Seiko Lukia, or limited edition DVD release of their favorite singers.
Limited edition things in Japan is really working. That's crazy and cool.


----------



## kamonjj

valuewatchguy said:


> Here is mine. 20mm strap on 22mm lugs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatal
> 
> Never mind. It's srpc09
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

riposte said:


> Japanese companies really love 'exploiting' limited edition things, looks like it's running in every industry and generally accepted by them.
> No matter the industry (based on my hobbies / what I following), they're all same, they will be releasing limited edition to milking the fans while attracting new customers.
> There are some example like limited edition KitKat or Coca Cola, cars (like RX-7 Spirit R or GT-R R34 Z Tune), Astell&Kern AK100MK2 Blue, lot of collab between electronic device with iconic anime characters, Vaio x BEAMS, a clothing brand, collab with popular Japanese celebrity like Ayase Haruka for Seiko Lukia, or limited edition DVD release of their favorite singers.
> Limited edition things in Japan is really working. That's crazy and cool.


I think you are spot on the money here, good post.


----------



## omega__1

thorien said:


> PADI just in


I thought this watch had two tone lume???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112

omega__1 said:


> I thought this watch had two tone lume???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does,just doesn't show very well in that photo

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112

davym2112 said:


> Are the hands gold or yellow ?.Sorry my phone not too good.Looks good
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Just picked mine up and confirm ,Hands are gold and not yellow.its a beautiful watch but I will let the photos speak for themselves...









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Okay, this is just my opinion and speculation but I think y’all need to give Seiko a bit of slack on their so-called limited editions. If this current crop of LEs are like the SZSC003 and unnumbered Turtle LEs, they are a actually limited productions. Sure, it is probably only limited to one production run and/or limited to one production year (or arbitrary time frame) but it is still limited. They are making a limited number of units and that makes them limited. It’s not a special edition that they keep in the catalog indefinitely and just labeled special. And if you think Seiko is taking advantage of you by not numbering a limited edition, go kick rocks because Seiko doesn’t care about you. You don’t have to buy a watch you don’t want in a market outside of where they intended it to sell. They are not making business decisions just to be contrary to your tastes and/or buying habits. I am sure there was decision made to not number certain limited editions and Seiko does not owe you an explanation. Did they release a JDM model that doesn’t have the features that meet that of your ideal watch? Well maybe that is because you are not representative of the Japanese customer in Japan. Does a new LE Seiko not have the sapphire crystal and movement you prefer? Maybe they did not consider your individual preference when you might not be part of the regional market the watch is intended for and based their decision on economy of scale in manufacturing and their own production schedule of which you are not privy to. Does Seiko have to price a watch so that the limited production run has a chance of breaking even? Probably. Does that have anything to do with what you are willing to pay for features you have no control over including or omitting? Probably not.


----------



## davym2112

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Okay, this is just my opinion and speculation but I think y'all need to give Seiko a bit of slack on their so-called limited editions. If this current crop of LEs are like the SZSC003 and unnumbered Turtle LEs, they are a actually limited productions. Sure, it is probably only limited to one production run and/or limited to one production year (or arbitrary time frame) but it is still limited. They are making a limited number of units and that makes them limited. It's not a special edition that they keep in the catalog indefinitely and just labeled special. And if you think Seiko is taking advantage of you, go kick rocks because Seiko doesn't care about you. You don't have to buy a watch you don't want in a market outside of where they intended it to sell. They are not making business decisions just to be contrary to your tastes and/or buying habits. Did they release a JDM model that doesn't have the features that meet that of your ideal watch? Well maybe that is because you are not representative of the Japanese customer in Japan. Does a new LE Seiko not have the sapphire crystal and movement prefer? Maybe they did not consider your individual preference when you might not be part of the regional market the watch is intended for. Does Seiko have to price a watch so that the limited production run has a chance of breaking even? Probably. Does that have anything to do with what you are willing to pay for features you have no control over including? Probably not.


Well said.f you don't like them,don't buy them.
Same as people complaining about the thai Zimbe editions.perfact for their home market but not to everybody's taste.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

The Zimbe have been very popular worldwide, not just here in Thailand, even the Sumo Zimbe which is definitely a love it or hate it piece.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112

Biggles3 said:


> The Zimbe have been very popular worldwide, not just here in Thailand, even the Sumo Zimbe which is definitely a love it or hate it piece.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


I really like them but they are love or hate pieces....

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

davym2112 said:


> I really like them but they are love or hate pieces....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Zimbe Turtle was crazy popular and sold out very fast with prices appreciating soon after release. Zimbe Tuna not as popular but still sold well. Zimbe MM300 wasn't to everyone's taste but as only 222 produced they all sold quickly with prices again increasing. Zimbe Sumo is the only real love/hate piece, personally I love it. Zimbe Shogun was also very popular with all 456 pieces selling fast and the most recent Zimbe Samurai was also well received and has sold well.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112

Biggles3 said:


> Zimbe Turtle was crazy popular and sold out very fast with prices appreciating soon after release. Zimbe Tuna not as popular but still sold well. Zimbe MM300 wasn't to everyone's taste but as only 222 produced they all sold quickly with prices again increasing. Zimbe Sumo is the only real love/hate piece, personally I love it. Zimbe Shogun was also very popular with all 456 pieces selling fast and the most recent Zimbe Samurai was also well received and has sold well.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Keep them coming I say. My MM 300 is the 200 German ltd edition.

Thailand collectors are lucky, UK collectors will wait a long time on an exclusive model.....

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

Guys live and let live. I own and have owned several new and past limited editions; some I bought at retail because I thought they deserved it (silver Sumo, Zimbe Shogun) others have ended up in my hands several years after they were made (and I probably wouldn't have paid retail back then). You may get one as well tomorrow or next year or some years down the line.

There's a saying here 'those who piss at the sea receive it back in the table salt'.


----------



## davym2112

georgefl74 said:


> Guys live and let live. I own and have owned several new and past limited editions; some I bought at retail because I thought they deserved it (silver Sumo, Zimbe Shogun) others have ended up in my hands several years after they were made (and I probably wouldn't have paid retail back then). You may get one as well tomorrow or next year or some years down the line.
> 
> There's a saying here 'those who piss at the sea receive it back in the table salt'.


Nice trio there,Just got my Pipin back from Seiko this morning after a capacitor change. They sent it to Japan to be done.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## jerouy

Japanese people do like limited edition ... of everything. Not only watches. I have seen LE KitKat or KFC dishes for instance...
Seems to be a traditional thing to me.


----------



## Memento Vivere

davym2112 said:


> Just picked mine up and confirm ,Hands are gold and not yellow.its a beautiful watch but I will let the photos speak for themselves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Just placed an order for my SBDC059 and I couldn't be more excited! I actually love how Seiko has been ramping up production of LE's because I truly think it's fun and exciting to discover and covet them (if the design speaks to you).

It might be helpful to remember the vast majority of Seiko's LEs are intended for the Asian market, where they're exceedingly popular. If you're getting all hot and bothered by Seiko's LE production, it might help to remember you're not the target audience and then move on to whatever watch or company interests you. |>

As for me, I can't wait for the next one!


----------



## yonsson

jdelage said:


> Is there any leak / credible rumor regarding a new GS dive watch? I looked at the leaked pics and there doesn't seem to be anything like that, but maybe I missed something...?


I doubt it with the 6159 reissue coming so soon. 
Perhaps next year?


----------



## yonsson

I’m not knocking LE models, if that is what it seemed like. Most of my SEIKOs are LE models. 
SBGH257: 500
SBGH037: 1000
SBGJ00E: Not many
PADI Turtle ?
Ninja Turtle ? 
And then there are a few more, non limited.


----------



## Seikogi

Memento Vivere said:


> Just placed an order for my SBDC059 and I couldn't be more excited! I actually love how Seiko has been ramping up production of LE's because I truly think it's fun and exciting to discover and covet them (if the design speaks to you).
> 
> It might be helpful to remember the vast majority of Seiko's LEs are intended for the Asian market, where they're exceedingly popular. If you're getting all hot and bothered by Seiko's LE production, it might help to remember you're not the target audience and then move on to whatever watch or company interests you. |>
> 
> As for me, I can't wait for the next one!


Last time I checked New Jersey wasn't in Asia, I will recheck.

I don't know the ins and outs of Seiko's sales strategy... prehaps you want to share more secrets with us...

Are Omega's LE intended for the europeans, or should I sell those as well?


----------



## jamesezra

Memento Vivere said:


> Just placed an order for my SBDC059 and I couldn't be more excited! I actually love how Seiko has been ramping up production of LE's because I truly think it's fun and exciting to discover and covet them (if the design speaks to you).
> 
> It might be helpful to remember the vast majority of Seiko's LEs are intended for the Asian market, where they're exceedingly popular. If you're getting all hot and bothered by Seiko's LE production, it might help to remember you're not the target audience and then move on to whatever watch or company interests you. |>
> 
> As for me, I can't wait for the next one!


Hmmm. Arent these not due for release yet? How did he get his hands on them so soon?


----------



## davym2112

jamesezra said:


> Hmmm. Arent these not due for release yet? How did he get his hands on them so soon?


Released last Friday in Japan, Available everywhere due to the miracle that is express postage and air travel.....

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra

davym2112 said:


> Released last Friday in Japan, Available everywhere due to the miracle that is express postage and air travel.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


I see. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Des2471

valuewatchguy said:


> Here is mine. 20mm strap on 22mm lugs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Very pleased to see you managed to find the SRPC13. They have quickly become very hard to find. It looks great - I hope you're pleased with it?

Cheers!


----------



## SISL

In the Grand Seiko leaks (I have seen some pics here but I find them confusing), do you know if there are some models planned with the 62GS case shape?


----------



## Domo

jdelage said:


> In the Grand Seiko leaks (I have seen some pics here but I find them confusing), do you know if there are some models planned with the 62GS case shape?


Not for this Basel fair, but they did recently do the SBGH261


----------



## Emm87

Does anyone know the limited edition quantity of the Szsc004?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## B.H.K.

Hello, I'm a new member and a total noob on these forums. I enjoy seeing all of seiko's watches, but am always lagging behind whenever there is a new release; how do you guys know about all the new releases? Is there some sort of go-to blog, website, etc. that you guys use to always be informed about the new releases; I just am always a couple weeks behind whenever I am informed of a new release, is there any way I can be notified immediately? What do y'all do, especially for seiko? thanks.


----------



## Cka1979

Acknowledged that this is a total NOOB question... but where the hell do I learn what new watches (especially LEs) have been launched? I just caught the Seiko bug recently, ended up spending about 200 more on a starlight than I would have had I been in the know say 2-3 months ago... and am now seeking out this intel. Have mercy, and thanks all!


----------



## Cka1979

Creepy how similar our posts were....


----------



## Cobia

B.H.K. said:


> Hello, I'm a new member and a total noob on these forums. I enjoy seeing all of seiko's watches, but am always lagging behind whenever there is a new release; how do you guys know about all the new releases? Is there some sort of go-to blog, website, etc. that you guys use to always be informed about the new releases; I just am always a couple weeks behind whenever I am informed of a new release, is there any way I can be notified immediately? What do y'all do, especially for seiko? thanks.


Welcome! i believe this threads the best way to find out, we find out in here usually months before a new models on the shelf so stay tuned to this thread.


----------



## yankeexpress

Cka1979 said:


> Acknowledged that this is a total NOOB question... but where the hell do I learn what new watches (especially LEs) have been launched? I just caught the Seiko bug recently, ended up spending about 200 more on a starlight than I would have had I been in the know say 2-3 months ago... and am now seeking out this intel. Have mercy, and thanks all!


This vendor is great with JDM releases, reliable and usually competitive prices, tho' EMS shipping is extra cost:

Shopping In Japan .NET | Shopping-In-Japan at eBay


----------



## Cka1979

Thank you! Much appreciated for the assist!


----------



## v1triol




----------



## BurnSurvivor

Not sure if anyone asked before, but any word on those seiko mini turtle? Has anyone bought one? Would like to see a wrist shot. The srp777 was too big for my liking.


----------



## wickets

Combine the minute hand of the C059 and the hour hand of the C004 and then that prospex would be worth dying for


----------



## Cobia

Im really excited about these SPB077, thanks Yonsson for the pic, only thing that looks a bit strange is the lug length, is it just me or do these lugs look extra long?
Anybody want to guess how wide the lugs are? 20 or 22mm?


----------



## Well Then Lets See

[HR][/HR]
View attachment 12898069
View attachment 12898073
View attachment 12898077
View attachment 12898081


----------



## messyGarage

I'm also looking forward those two 
I made a quick and dirty measurement of pixel lengths in GIMP, knowing that the diameter is 44 and doing proportions I ended with an expected lug width of 20 and ca. ~51 mm of lug to lug...
The image is really poor quality tho....
What I'm expecting is the legit poor man Marine Master 



Cobia said:


> Im really excited about these SPB077, thanks Yonsson for the pic, only thing that looks a bit strange is the lug length, is it just me or do these lugs look extra long?
> Anybody want to guess how wide the lugs are? 20 or 22mm?
> 
> View attachment 12898061


----------



## appleb

messyGarage said:


> The image is really poor quality tho....


I've always wondered why sneak peek pics always look like they were taken by a 320x200 resolution potato cam. Especially with the camera quality on today's cellphones.


----------



## messyGarage

That's true, probably to help build the hype? 
As a side note, I think the SPB077 will be like his "brother" 051, pretty "meh, lets see" on picture and then "wowzers!!" in real life (or the really beautiful pictures from chaps here)


appleb said:


> I've always wondered why sneak peek pics always look like they were taken by a 320x200 resolution potato cam. Especially with the camera quality on today's cellphones.


----------



## DCOmegafan

messyGarage said:


> I'm also looking forward those two
> I made a quick and dirty measurement of pixel lengths in GIMP, knowing that the diameter is 44 and doing proportions I ended with an expected lug width of 20 and ca. ~51 mm of lug to lug...
> The image is really poor quality tho....
> What I'm expecting is the legit poor man Marine Master


Great. Another 44mm watch.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere

DCOmegafan said:


> Great. Another 44mm watch.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I was hyped for the 6159 homage/re-issue, but at 45mm (the image showed the LE being even BIGGER than the general release, unless that's inaccurate) I'm probably going to end up passing. I want something smaller than a MM300, not _bigger._

Put the 8l55 in a 42mm case and Seiko will have me writing a blank check. I just don't understand them sometimes... They did fine by the 62mas, but the 6159 versions will be huge watches and it's simply unnecessary. The inevitable 6105 re-issue will make sense as a larger watch, at least...


----------



## Cobia

messyGarage said:


> I'm also looking forward those two
> I made a quick and dirty measurement of pixel lengths in GIMP, knowing that the diameter is 44 and doing proportions I ended with an expected lug width of 20 and ca. ~51 mm of lug to lug...
> The image is really poor quality tho....
> What I'm expecting is the legit poor man Marine Master


Agree mate, looks 20mm which is disappointing for a 44mm watch, both this and the sumo should be 22mm, im also not sure i like the silver inner edge to the besel, i was very keen on these, i'll have to see them in person i think.


----------



## Galaga

The 20mm lug width is perfect on the SPB051/53 especially on steel.


----------



## messyGarage

Galaga said:


> The 20mm lug width is perfect on the SPB051/53 especially on steel.


Definitely, also on rubber for my taste



Cobia said:


> Agree mate, looks 20mm which is disappointing for a 44mm watch, both this and the sumo should be 22mm, im also not sure i like the silver inner edge to the besel, i was very keen on these, i'll have to see them in person i think.


For me, maybe it's the Sumo that could benefit more from a larger lug width, but when I see it on steel I believe that Seiko got it right. Seems a way to emphasize the case, that on the Sumo is the main event... They positioned the lug holes a bit too far though, spoiling the "rubber experience".

Trying to make an educated guess, the upcoming 077 will be similar in size and proportion to the MM300, while slightly thinner and with wider dial-crystal (à la 051), that will make it appear a bit larger than its real size.
Please take all that night reasoning with a huge grain of salt...

On the fun side, I hope that Seiko, being the 077 somewhat inspired by the MM300, will not charge us proportionally to the depth rating (!) it would be 2/3 of the (gulp!) MM300!


----------



## kamonjj

Memento Vivere said:


> I was hyped for the 6159 homage/re-issue, but at 45mm (the image showed the LE being even BIGGER than the general release, unless that's inaccurate) I'm probably going to end up passing. I want something smaller than a MM300, not _bigger._
> 
> Put the 8l55 in a 42mm case and Seiko will have me writing a blank check. I just don't understand them sometimes... They did fine by the 62mas, but the 6159 versions will be huge watches and it's simply unnecessary. The inevitable 6105 re-issue will make sense as a larger watch, at least...


I could not agree more! If it were in the ballpark of the SLA017, I'd be buying it. I put a deposit down on the 025 but I'm probably gonna just ask for a refund. I may just buy another sbdx017 before they ruin a good thing with an X on the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> The 20mm lug width is perfect on the SPB051/53 especially on steel.


Agree its fine on a 42mm, looks perfect on the 051, but on 44mm watches like this, the sumo, MM, i think 22mm would balance the design out a bit.
Seiko also tend to taper their bracelets too which makes them look even thinner, if its 20mm id like to see them 20mm all the way, no taper.


----------



## 59yukon01

I just don't get the MM300 should have 22mm lugs crap. Wearing mine now and Seiko got it perfect as far as I'm concerned. Also it certainly doesn't look, or wear, like a 44mm watch to me.


----------



## ahonobaka

Memento Vivere said:


> I was hyped for the 6159 homage/re-issue, but at 45mm (the image showed the LE being even BIGGER than the general release, unless that's inaccurate) I'm probably going to end up passing. I want something smaller than a MM300, not _bigger._
> 
> Put the 8l55 in a 42mm case and Seiko will have me writing a blank check. I just don't understand them sometimes... They did fine by the 62mas, but the 6159 versions will be huge watches and it's simply unnecessary. The inevitable 6105 re-issue will make sense as a larger watch, at least...


Original 6159 is 44mm though, so I wouldn't say they super sized the reissue by any means....Agreed, smaller would be better for me too and I've moved away completely from divers recently due to size, but since it's a Seiko diver, it's guaranteed to be big (but wear smaller). Definitely not buying one though!


----------



## flame2000

Jesto714 said:


> Not sure if anyone asked before, but any word on those seiko mini turtle? Has anyone bought one? Would like to see a wrist shot. The srp777 was too big for my liking.


There's already a Seiko mini turtle thread with lots of wrist shot.


----------



## Terry Lennox

It's nice to know Seiko is still making the Monster Gen 3 model. The LE green version shows they still have a factory for it. I bet they put an orange one back into regular production at some point.


----------



## B.H.K.

I don't know about you guys, but I'm pretty excited for the new, slightly more affordable mm300 style watches, especially the SPB077, looks great, hopefully these models will be much more affordable than the mm300, so that poor people like myself can actually afford to get one. Thoughts?


----------



## targetpro

Unfortunately Seiko is selling into a bull market, so I'm not looking forward to what the prices will be. The SLA025 is perfect IMHO.



B.H.K. said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I'm pretty excited for the new, slightly more affordable mm300 style watches, especially the SPB077, looks great, hopefully these models will be much more affordable than the mm300, so that poor people like myself can actually afford to get one. Thoughts?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Terry Lennox said:


> It's nice to know Seiko is still making the Monster Gen 3 model. The LE green version shows they still have a factory for it. I bet they put an orange one back into regular production at some point.


Just speculating but they could be casing up leftover parts from a previous production run on the case parts. I'm hoping they are making plans for a Gen 4 and these LEs are transitional models.


----------



## yonsson

Cobia said:


> Im really excited about these SPB077, thanks Yonsson for the pic, only thing that looks a bit strange is the lug length, is it just me or do these lugs look extra long?
> Anybody want to guess how wide the lugs are? 20 or 22mm?
> 
> View attachment 12898061


I actually like these a lot, I'll most likely get one. Just took my name off the list for the SLA025, the price for the SLA025 is insane here.


----------



## yonsson

B.H.K. said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I'm pretty excited for the new, slightly more affordable mm300 style watches, especially the SPB077, looks great, hopefully these models will be much more affordable than the mm300, so that poor people like myself can actually afford to get one. Thoughts?


Don't worry! They will be in the same ballpark as last years modern interpretations of the 62MAS.


----------



## Well Then Lets See

Seiko SBDY005 JDM
Air Diver's 200m
Black Series LTD. Edition


----------



## SISL

The GS SBGJ229G and SBGJ233G that have been leaked are going to be part of the Black Ceramic collection, correct?


----------



## Domo

jdelage said:


> The GS SBGJ229G and SBGJ233G that have been leaked are going to be part of the Black Ceramic collection, correct?


Maybe...But I think the ceramic might be blue. It certainly looks that way in the scans


----------



## RDKNFD

That strap combo is killer


----------



## RDKNFD

OK question for the thread - with the 9F movement now adding a GMT complication (!!!!!!!!!!) what might they add next beyond the usual day/date/antimagnetic sort of complications? And will it happen in my lifetime? 

My guess, for the hilarity - power reserve?


----------



## joseph80




----------



## shelfcompact

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 12908077


Guess this info may be correct?
SBEX007 is the Japanese model number.

1500 units with 500 for Japan.
550,000 yen (~$5,200 usd)


----------



## joseph80




----------



## walrusmonger

Wow what a dial!!!


----------



## jr81

Anyone know the confirmed height for the SLA025? I’m wondering where it comes in vs. the SBDX mm300.


----------



## Alimamy

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 12908077


This looks good. Really nice. Hmm, now I am thinking about my plans for 2018 purchases.


----------



## kamonjj

jr81 said:


> Anyone know the confirmed height for the SLA025? I'm wondering where it comes in vs. the SBDX mm300.


I've read somewhere it's 44mm+. I'm not sure on the height and lug size tho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 12908511


There will be a turtle version as well...


----------



## Disneydave

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 12908511


Any idea on pre-orders? I don't see these listed anywhere.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jerouy

Interesting. It appears SEIKO started to bring its lower grade 4R divers(such as Turtle, Samurai) back to Japan, with SBDY reference number, all LE models and much higher price tags. Collectors around the world are already crazy about them.

I am wondering if they are going to go one step further to bring SKX back to Japan and charge $500 lol...


----------



## ahonobaka

I don't even need a Samurai, but for some reason the Save the Ocean tie in makes me want to buy.......

Also, love seeing the new SBEX007 leak, brings me back to good memories last year with the SLA lol


----------



## davym2112

Disneydave said:


> Any idea on pre-orders? I don't see these listed anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Not released to July, 63000 yen

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## leong33

That"s what I always like Seiko, almost every month that's new model to be excited and hyped. Looking forward the SLA025, hope to get some discount from my local AD


----------



## Disneydave

davym2112 said:


> Not released to July, 63000 yen
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox

Does anyone know if or when the US AD's will get the mini Turtles?


----------



## PsyenceFiction

to the question "can I wear my SRPC13 with nato strap?"

yes you can, with curved spring bars

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Took my name off the list for the SLA025 / SBEX007 yesterday in protest of the crazy price. Now I’m regretting it.


----------



## davym2112

yonsson said:


> Took my name off the list for the SLA025 / SBEX007 yesterday in protest of the crazy price. Now I'm regretting it.


I do things like that but slightly differently.See something rare second hand and maybe think the price is a bit high.
Go away to think about it and when I return they are sold, every single time. We're not talking days here either, sometimes literally 30 mins . I missed an absolutely mint 62mas boxed with original papers and even sales receipt last year. Lesson learnt the hard way.
Have you considered sourcing from overseas.Price will be 39000 to 40000 HKD here.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## targetpro

Jeezus! Story of my life!



davym2112 said:


> I do things like that but slightly differently.See something rare second hand and maybe think the price is a bit high.
> Go away to think about it and when I return they are sold, every single time. We're not talking days here either, sometimes literally 30 mins . I missed an absolutely mint 62mas boxed with original papers and even sales receipt last year. Lesson learnt the hard way.
> Have you considered sourcing from overseas.Price will be 39000 to 40000 HKD here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

Is it just me or the Seiko logo on the SLA025 is too close to the center of the dial?
EDIT: It's me lol.


----------



## ahonobaka

yonsson said:


> Took my name off the list for the SLA025 / SBEX007 yesterday in protest of the crazy price. Now I'm regretting it.


@yonsson are there import fees if you order from overseas? Pricing in Europe is truly atrocious so I don't blame you, but if it can be had for closer to "true" retail, do it! Or be satisfied with owning the original 6159 since you have one, not a bad alternative there either


----------



## Alimamy

yonsson said:


> Took my name off the list for the SLA025 / SBEX007 yesterday in protest of the crazy price. Now I'm regretting it.


I just put my name on a list. It sounds like your prices come in much higher in Sweden, sadly. I hope you get a chance to review the watch, if not own it. Any plans to go to Baselworld?

There are many interesting Grand Seiko watches with textured dials that come in at a lower MSRP. This has me confused about making a decision.

For myself, I can only hope one day for a smaller Grand Seiko mechanical diver; the SBGH257 is way too large for my tastes even as a casual watch. I love the finishing on Grand Seiko indices, with their many facets, and how well some of the dials look in different lighting.

At the moment, I will just be waiting for Baselworld and the official dimensions of the SLA025.


----------



## Hyphoktm

Alimamy said:


> This looks good. Really nice. Hmm, now I am thinking about my plans for 2018 purchases.


SBEX007 +1 would.love to own this hi-beat beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

davym2112 said:


> I do things like that but slightly differently.See something rare second hand and maybe think the price is a bit high.
> Go away to think about it and when I return they are sold, every single time. We're not talking days here either, sometimes literally 30 mins . I missed an absolutely mint 62mas boxed with original papers and even sales receipt last year. Lesson learnt the hard way.
> Have you considered sourcing from overseas.Price will be 39000 to 40000 HKD here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Put myself back on the list again, I'm a weak man.


----------



## davym2112

yonsson said:


> Put myself back on the list again, I'm a weak man.


Good man,good to know I'm not the only seiko obsessed out there...

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

yonsson said:


> Put myself back on the list again, I'm a weak man.


Thats the spirit!

Any idea what the upcoming spb077 44mm divers are made out of bro?

Does that TSS in the description stand for case material?

Thanks


----------



## yonsson

Alimamy said:


> I just put my name on a list. It sounds like your prices come in much higher in Sweden, sadly. I hope you get a chance to review the watch, if not own it. Any plans to go to Baselworld?
> 
> There are many interesting Grand Seiko watches with textured dials that come in at a lower MSRP. This has me confused about making a decision.
> 
> For myself, I can only hope one day for a smaller Grand Seiko mechanical diver; the SBGH257 is way too large for my tastes even as a casual watch. I love the finishing on Grand Seiko indices, with their many facets, and how well some of the dials look in different lighting.
> 
> At the moment, I will just be waiting for Baselworld and the official dimensions of the SLA025.


Yes, will be going to Basel and will spend quite a lot of time with SEIKO. 
First there is the press conference of course, I plan to live stream it on my Instagram like I did last year. Then I have a meeting with SEIKO the same day and later on a longer session for photos.

I agree with you, it's about prioritizing this year. I'm choosing between the 9F GMT LE with yellow accents and the crazy dial, and the SLA025. Since I use my SBGH257 pretty much daily and I also have mm600, I'm leaning towards the GMT. 
I think 2018 will be a great year for SEIKO and 2019 will also be great with all the anniversaries coming up.

I'll probably review the SLA025 even if I don't buy it but it depends on how many there will be floating around. I usually don't see the point in reviewing a watch that has already gotten a lot of exposure.


----------



## Domo

yonsson said:


> I agree with you, it's about prioritizing this year. I'm choosing between the 9F GMT LE with yellow accents and the crazy dial, and the SLA025. Since I use my SBGH257 pretty much daily and I also have mm600, I'm leaning towards the GMT.
> I think 2018 will be a great year for SEIKO and 2019 will also be great with all the anniversaries coming up.


The Asia L.E. grey/yellow GS GMT quartz *does* look great, but if you're gonna pick up a GS quartz this year, it's gotta be one of the anniversary pieces right? Right?? :O


----------



## yonsson

Cobia said:


> Thats the spirit!
> 
> Any idea what the upcoming spb077 44mm divers are made out of bro?
> 
> Does that TSS in the description stand for case material?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 12912233


I don't know what it stands for but I would be surprised if they were made out of anything else than Diashield coated stainless steel using Zaratsu polishing.


----------



## yonsson

Domo said:


> The Asia L.E. grey/yellow GS GMT quartz *does* look great, but if you're gonna pick up a GS quartz this year, it's gotta be one of the anniversary pieces right? Right?? :O


Are you sure the funny GMT is an Asia LE? I hope not. 
I love the sbgx083 "active line" case, so one of those is on my wish list, preferably the LE. We'll see what happens I guess. I really don't need more mechanical watches in my lineup to be honest.


----------



## Domo

yonsson said:


> Are you sure the funny GMT is an Asia LE? I hope not.
> I love the sbgx083 "active line" case, so one of those is on my wish list, preferably the LE. We'll see what happens I guess. I really don't need more mechanical watches in my lineup to be honest.


No one can be sure in these troubling times but I think it's market limited to some degree. And I should have elaborated - I meant one of the 9F calibre anniversary models. What a couple of lookers!

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/grand-seiko-9f-25th-anniversary-limited-editions-introduction

(apologies in advance for making you click on a Hodinkee article)


----------



## Cobia

yonsson said:


> I don't know what it stands for but I would be surprised if they were made out of anything else than Diashield coated stainless steel using Zaratsu polishing.


Thanks, im thinking the same they will be SS, id be disappointed if they wernt.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Domo said:


> No one can be sure in these troubling times but I think it's market limited to some degree. And I should have elaborated - I meant one of the 9F calibre anniversary models. What a couple of lookers!
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/grand-seiko-9f-25th-anniversary-limited-editions-introduction
> 
> (apologies in advance for making you click on a Hodinkee article)


$3400 for the LE 3 hander.....i wonder what the non-LE GMT will sell for? Black dial SBGN003 is what I'm looking for.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> $3400 for the LE 3 hander.....i wonder what the non-LE GMT will sell for? Black dial SBGN003 is what I'm looking for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## GirchyGirchy

yonsson said:


>


Is that drool or vomit?


----------



## walrusmonger

Wow the le gmt has the same dial pattern as the 9f anniversaries!


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


>


Okay or that one....i wish i knew the $

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

GirchyGirchy said:


> Is that drool or vomit?


Drool! Japanese style.


----------



## GEO_79

yonsson said:


>


Hmmm...my explorer 2 has the same bezel .


----------



## valuewatchguy

GEO_79 said:


> Hmmm...my explorer 2 has the same bezel .


Its sort of an Grand Omeikolex mashup for sure....but i like it!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## GEO_79

valuewatchguy said:


> Its sort of an Grand Omeikolex mashup for sure....but i like it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yep


----------



## GEO_79

Sent from my Samsung galaxy note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk

GEO_79 said:


> Sent from my Samsung galaxy note 8 using Tapatalk


Also looks a bit like a SUN025.

There is a limited amount of options to create 24 hour bezel on the outside.








(image borrowed from jomashop)


----------



## GEO_79

This one took explorer 2 stile of bezel as well. I knew about this one but I wasn't expecting to see a Grand Seiko with this kind of bezel. 

Sent from my Samsung galaxy note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GEO_79

This one took explorer 2 stile of bezel as well. I knew about this one but I wasn't expecting to see a Grand Seiko with this kind of bezel. ​


----------



## kamonjj

GEO_79 said:


> Sent from my Samsung galaxy note 8 using Tapatalk


I had the same piece and it was one of my favorites. I got rid of it last year because the clasp wasn't a glidelock. I love the rest of the watch tho. Ultra legible

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GEO_79

kamonjj said:


> I had the same piece and it was one of my favorites. I got rid of it last year because the clasp wasn't a glidelock. I love the rest of the watch tho. Ultra legible
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not a diver to have glidelock. I had the submariner before the explorer and I've sold it. What a coincidence 

Sent from my Samsung galaxy note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

More like this...


----------



## il Pirati

GEO_79 said:


> Sent from my Samsung galaxy note 8 using Tapatalk


Hmm, that explorer ii has a bezel just like my old Airman...


----------



## GEO_79

il Pirati said:


> Hmm, that explorer ii has a bezel just like my old Airman...


Not really...it looks more like explorer 2 Steve McQueen 1655 

Sent from my Samsung galaxy note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati

GEO_79 said:


> Not really...it looks more like explorer 2 Steve McQueen
> 
> Sent from my Samsung galaxy note 8 using Tapatalk


Or vice versa.


----------



## GEO_79

il Pirati said:


> Or vice versa.


Or vice versa 

Sent from my Samsung galaxy note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BurnSurvivor

Not sure if this was asked already, but does anyone know the size of the SBEX007? Also, seiko doesn’t do the day feature on recent watches anymore? I really like that feature. I understand it’s useless for people who actually dive with the watch... just a feature I like on a watch


----------



## Terry Lennox

Can we post our wishlist for future Seiko products in this thread? Here's mine:
A new addition to the SARB033/035 line with a classic silver sunburst dial. 
A silver faced SARB 33/35 would be the perfect Seiko answer to the Datejust.


----------



## JoeOBrien

CADirk said:


> There is a limited amount of options to create 24 hour bezel on the outside.


Font styles aren't limited though, are they. You don't have to defend it - it's an obvious homage to the Explorer II, there's no getting away from it. I'm sure the watch will be lovely, but I really don't get why GS has done this (or with the older automatic SBGM models with the same bezel). They make a big show of separating GS from Seiko, partly to distinguish it from the cheaper side of the company (the side that does shameless homages like that SUN025), then one of the first things they do is a Rolex/Omega mashup?

I'd be interested to hear their reasoning. They must know there are people who already look down their nose at GS, and a blatant Rolex homage would only make that worse. Is it some kind of in-joke then, where they stick two fingers up at those people by making a Grand Explorer Terra II? Is there a large demographic of people who like the style of an Explorer II but for some reason don't want a Rolex? Did they just really like that font? Did they do some sort of scientific research that told them that font was the best kind to use on a GMT bezel?

Anyway, it's not a big deal, I just think it's an odd decision.


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> Font styles aren't limited though, are they. You don't have to defend it - it's an obvious homage to the Explorer II, there's no getting away from it. I'm sure the watch will be lovely, but I really don't get why GS has done this (or with the older automatic SBGM models with the same bezel). They make a big show of separating GS from Seiko, partly to distinguish it from the cheaper side of the company (the side that does shameless homages like that SUN025), then one of the first things they do is a Rolex/Omega mashup?
> 
> I'd be interested to hear their reasoning. They must know there are people who already look down their nose at GS, and a blatant Rolex homage would only make that worse. Is it some kind of in-joke then, where they stick two fingers up at those people by making a Grand Explorer Terra II? Is there a large demographic of people who like the style of an Explorer II but for some reason don't want a Rolex? Did they just really like that font? Did they do some sort of scientific research that told them that font was the best kind to use on a GMT bezel?
> 
> Anyway, it's not a big deal, I just think it's an odd decision.











This discussion again? Really? I've owned both the SBGM001 and an exp ii. The GS crushes the Rollie when it comes to finish so I couldn't care less if they look alike. I'm getting the quartz, like that "active case", it will look great on a nato.


----------



## petr_cha

Some more pix 

Saving the ocean is getting better and better! And the other one.. there is no need to ad anything..


----------



## JCB0920

petr_cha said:


> Some more pix
> 
> Saving the ocean is getting better and better! And the other one.. there is no need to ad anything..
> 
> View attachment 12916579
> View attachment 12916581


Wow! Having just gotten into Seiko Turtles (as well as just discovering the WUS Forums) not too long ago, I must say this Save The Ocean will be the next watch I pick up. I've got the latest two color variants (SRPC23k and SRPC25k) on the way. Man, this one will look great with the domed sapphire I picked up from Crystaltimes with the sea turtle laser-etched into the crystal. Thanks so much for sharing new pics.


----------



## Hyphoktm

JCB0920 said:


> Wow! Having just gotten into Seiko Turtles (as well as just discovering the WUS Forums) not too long ago, I must say this Save The Ocean will be the next watch I pick up. I've got the latest two color variants (SRPC23k and SRPC25k) on the way. Man, this one will look great with the domed sapphire I picked up from Crystaltimes with the sea turtle laser-etched into the crystal. Thanks so much for sharing new pics.


What will be the price on this one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammyl1000

slow_mo said:


> More like this...


What's the model ref for this one please? I'm in love ..

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## leong33

petr_cha said:


> Some more pix
> 
> Saving the ocean is getting better and better! And the other one.. there is no need to ad anything..
> 
> View attachment 12916579
> View attachment 12916581


Wow the SLA025 is really stunning. Thanks for sharing. Have to sell all my other Seikos to get this.


----------



## JCB0920

Hyphoktm said:


> What will be the price on this one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure. I'm hoping this will be a special edition like the PADI and not a limited edition. Anyone heard? I think that will certainly be a key factor in the pricing. I'm really loving the Seiko Turtles but for once in my life, common sense (and a red-headed wife) will keep me from spending close to a grand if these end up being a limited edition.


----------



## Hyphoktm

JCB0920 said:


> I'm not sure. I'm hoping this will be a special edition like the PADI and not a limited edition. Anyone heard? I think that will certainly be a key factor in the pricing. I'm really loving the Seiko Turtles but for once in my life, common sense (and a red-headed wife) will keep me from spending close to a grand if these end up being a limited edition.


Thanks, I am hoping they will be under $1,000, but my well homed WUS senses tell me I could be dreaming!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112

Hyphoktm said:


> Thanks, I am hoping they will be under $1,000, but my well homed WUS senses tell me I could be dreaming!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Price is around 62000 yen.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## alxkrft

Looks just like another MM300 
Same case, same small dial. not proportional and too thick:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaarto|o|








image from instagramstory of 68molle


----------



## slow_mo

sammyl1000 said:


> What's the model ref for this one please? I'm in love ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That's the SBGM025.


----------



## yonsson

Hyphoktm said:


> Thanks, I am hoping they will be under $1,000, but my well homed WUS senses tell me I could be dreaming!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Turtle so of course it's going to be under $1000.


----------



## yonsson

alxkrft said:


> Looks just like another MM300
> Same case, same small dial. not proportional and too thick:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaarto|o|
> 
> View attachment 12917963
> 
> image from instagramstory of 68molle


No it doesn't, it looks like a 6159. Not the same case or bezel as the sbdx. But the SEIKO-text sadly looks printed, not applied.


----------



## alxkrft

bezel insert and dial look the same. 
case looks the same from bottom


----------



## MarcoTime

As per the SLA017, the SEIKO text on the dial does appear to be printed!


----------



## walrusmonger

MarcoTime said:


> As per the SLA017, the SEIKO text on the dial does appear to be printed!


Rolex prints their name on most of their watches too.


----------



## georgefl74

alxkrft said:


> Looks just like another MM300
> Same case, same small dial. not proportional and too thick:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaarto|o|
> 
> View attachment 12917963
> 
> image from instagramstory of 68molle


What are you babbling about? Doesn't look anything like a MM300


----------



## khd

davym2112 said:


> Price is around 62000 yen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately I'm pretty sure you missed a zero :-(


----------



## davym2112

khd said:


> Unfortunately I'm pretty sure you missed a zero :-(


He was asking about the turtle,not the high beat.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing

davym2112 said:


> He was asking about the turtle,not the high beat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


The price of the hi-beat is 550,000 yen.


----------



## jswing

davym2112 said:


> He was asking about the turtle,not the high beat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


The price of the hi-beat is 550,000 yen.


----------



## yonsson

jswing said:


> The price of the hi-beat is 550,000 yen.


Y594 000 Incl tax.


----------



## georgefl74

yonsson said:


> Y594 000 Incl tax.


Y546 480 w/o tax


----------



## Dunelm

georgefl74 said:


> Y546 480 w/o tax


550,000 before tax.
594,000 is 108% of the pre-tax price, so divide it by 108 to find 1% of the pre-tax price then multiply by 100 to get the full pre-tax price.
Multiplying by 0.92 isn't the same thing


----------



## ahonobaka

alxkrft said:


> bezel insert and dial look the same.
> case looks the same from bottom


You're aware that this is an anniversary re-make of the 6159, right? The MM300 was made as a lineage descendant of the 6159 with the same design cues but in "modern" form. It's not "just another MM300" because it's a re-make of what originally inspired the MM300.


----------



## Rocat

Dunelm said:


> 550,000 before tax.
> 594,000 is 108% of the pre-tax price, so divide it by 108 to find 1% of the pre-tax price then multiply by 100 to get the full pre-tax price.
> Multiplying by 0.92 isn't the same thing


Why would you want to ruin a thread with math?

Seriously, don't do that.


----------



## jerouy

The 6159 remake has a flat case back just like the original 6159, whilst MM300's back isn't flat.


----------



## valuewatchguy

So i take 550,000 and multiply by .92 and then divide by 108? Is that then dollars or yen?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

valuewatchguy said:


> So i take 550,000 and multiply by .92 and then divide by 108? Is that then dollars or yen?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Again with the math...










You gotta have a little fun in life otherwise it gets boring. lol


----------



## khd

davym2112 said:


> He was asking about the turtle,not the high beat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Oh sorry I see what you mean... my bad! Funny though, how adding a zero to the Turtle price wasn't all that far off for the real price of the hi-beat


----------



## gullwinggt

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 12908511


Any idea when this will be available? Is it a Japan limited edition or some other country?


----------



## davym2112

gullwinggt said:


> Any idea when this will be available? Is it a Japan limited edition or some other country?


July release, 63000yen.Dont know about international release.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinist

The SKX007 was released in 1994, meaning its going to be 25 years old in 2019...

Anyone else hoping for a 25th anniversary edition with a 4R36 or a 6R15 and signed crown ?


----------



## leong33

Alpinist said:


> The SKX007 was released in 1994, meaning its going to be 25 years old in 2019...
> 
> Anyone else hoping for a 25th anniversary edition with a 4R36 or a 6R15 and signed crown ?


Yes me. SKX could be the longest model available. I have the SKX009 since 1998.

My SKX collection


----------



## MarcoTime

Was really hoping for an applied SEIKO logo on the 6159 re-issue instead of the printed text. Closer to the original historical 1968 watch. This may differ when the actual watch is released.
Seiko did the same (Printed Logo) on the 62mas re-issue SLA017, again unlike the original applied logo however still think it's a fantastic watch which I proudly own.


----------



## yonsson

MarcoTime said:


> Was really hoping for an applied SEIKO logo on the 6159 re-issue instead of the printed text. Closer to the original historical 1968 watch. This may differ when the actual watch is released.
> Seiko did the same (Printed Logo) on the 62mas re-issue SLA017, again unlike the original applied logo however still think it's a fantastic watch which I proudly own.


I've never seen a SEIKO rendering that's not representative for the final product and it sure looks like a printed logo.


----------



## MarcoTime

Thanks for your reply.
Oh...why do Seiko keep printing their logo on these historical big dollar re-issues which were originally applied? Even Seiko 5 watches have applied logos, I just don't understand Seiko's thinking.


----------



## MarcoTime

yonsson said:


> I've never seen a SEIKO rendering that's not representative for the final product and it sure looks like a printed logo.


Think the 6159 re-issue will be a great looking and wearing watch...like the 1968 model. A true classic.
Thanks for your reply.
Now if the rendering is true...Oh!!!.
Why do Seiko keep printing their logo on these historical Big Dollar re-issues which were originally applied? Even Seiko 5 watches have applied logos, I just don't understand Seiko's thinking. Just does not make sense.


----------



## MarcoTime

yonsson said:


> I've never seen a SEIKO rendering that's not representative for the final product and it sure looks like a printed logo.


Think the 6159 re-issue will be a great looking and wearing watch...like the 1968 model. A true classic.
Thanks for your reply.
Now if the rendering is true...Oh!!!.
Why do Seiko keep printing their logo on these historical Big Dollar re-issues which were originally applied? Even Seiko 5 watches have applied logos, I just don't understand Seiko's thinking. Just does not make sense.


----------



## MarcoTime

Apologize for the double post


----------



## walrusmonger

IDK if you've seen the SLA017 in person, but the printed logo looks amazing. The reason they did not apply the logo to that model, and I'm guessing the SLA025, is because the markers are so high polish that adding a logo into the mix will ruin the "look" of the watch in the light. There is something very special about the way the SLA017 reflects light, you need to see it in person to know what I'm talking about.



MarcoTime said:


> Think the 6159 re-issue will be a great looking and wearing watch...like the 1968 model. A true classic.
> Thanks for your reply.
> Now if the rendering is true...Oh!!!.
> Why do Seiko keep printing their logo on these historical Big Dollar re-issues which were originally applied? Even Seiko 5 watches have applied logos, I just don't understand Seiko's thinking. Just does not make sense.


----------



## MarcoTime

walrusmonger said:


> IDK if you've seen the SLA017 in person, but the printed logo looks amazing. The reason they did not apply the logo to that model, and I'm guessing the SLA025, is because the markers are so high polish that adding a logo into the mix will ruin the "look" of the watch in the light. There is something very special about the way the SLA017 reflects light, you need to see it in person to know what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> MarcoTime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think the 6159 re-issue will be a great looking and wearing watch...like the 1968 model. A true classic.
> Thanks for your reply.
> Now if the rendering is true...Oh!!!.
> Why do Seiko keep printing their logo on these historical Big Dollar re-issues which were originally applied? Even Seiko 5 watches have applied logos, I just don't understand Seiko's thinking. Just does not make sense.
Click to expand...

I own the SLA017 and may be interested in the 6159 re-issue.
Now I love my SLA017 62Mas but personally I would of preferred the historical correct applied Seiko logo.


----------



## Dooberfloober

MarcoTime said:


> Why do Seiko keep printing their logo on these historical Big Dollar re-issues which were originally applied?


Could they be trying to have a small difference so that collectors could still quickly tell which Is original and which is re-issue?


----------



## shelfcompact

Dooberfloober said:


> Could they be trying to have a small difference so that collectors could still quickly tell which Is original and which is re-issue?


I really doubt they're worried about the few people who could possibly own a NOS vintage model and the reissue.

It's just their choice.
They're not 100% identical anyway even if it had an applied logo.


----------



## ahonobaka

So...SBDX017 is discontinued, along with some other much beloved models. 

I'd suspect it's because they'll re-release it in a new model number, but with the new "PS" logo, and "MARINEMASTER" removed, along with sapphire glass like the upcoming green LE Basel leak. But is it possible that the LE is a final hurrah for the MM300, and they're just going to create something new altogether? Very intrigued...if it's a new model replacement, does that mean there's more yet to come for Basel, or that we'll see it next year instead? So many questions!


----------



## yonsson

MarcoTime said:


> I own the SLA017 and may be interested in the 6159 re-issue.
> Now I love my SLA017 62Mas but personally I would of preferred the historical correct applied Seiko logo.


I think it's a lazy decision. Both dials should of course have had applied logos. 
SEIKO logos in that price range should be applied.


----------



## grayfox8647

Anyone bought the new Seiko monster "Jade monster" ? model number is szsc005 I think


----------



## yonsson

ahonobaka said:


> So...SBDX017 is discontinued, along with some other much beloved models.
> 
> I'd suspect it's because they'll re-release it in a new model number, but with the new "PS" logo, and "MARINEMASTER" removed, along with sapphire glass like the upcoming green LE Basel leak. But is it possible that the LE is a final hurrah for the MM300, and they're just going to create something new altogether? Very intrigued...if it's a new model replacement, does that mean there's more yet to come for Basel, or that we'll see it next year instead? So many questions!


Interesting indeed but I think they'll just release the sbdx017 with sapphire and X-logo, like you said. A strange decision since the sbdx017 is so new but I'm guessing a lot of (non SEIKO addicted) customers wonders why the sbdx017 doesn't have a sapphire crystal.


----------



## MarcoTime

ahonobaka said:


> So...SBDX017 is discontinued, along with some other much beloved models.
> 
> I'd suspect it's because they'll re-release it in a new model number, but with the new "PS" logo, and "MARINEMASTER" removed, along with sapphire glass like the upcoming green LE Basel leak. But is it possible that the LE is a final hurrah for the MM300, and they're just going to create something new altogether? Very intrigued...if it's a new model replacement, does that mean there's more yet to come for Basel, or that we'll see it next year instead? So many questions!


Is it really confirmed that the SBDX017 is discontinued? Personally not a big fan of removing the "MARINEMASTER" from the dial and replacing it with the PS Logo. May look a little more symmetrical but it's a "MARINEMASTER"...well in my eyes at least.


----------



## MarcoTime

yonsson said:


> MarcoTime said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own the SLA017 and may be interested in the 6159 re-issue.
> Now I love my SLA017 62Mas but personally I would of preferred the historical correct applied Seiko logo.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a lazy decision. Both dials should of course have had applied logos.
> SEIKO logos in that price range should be applied.
Click to expand...

Definitely Yes...Could not AGREE More!


----------



## shelfcompact

ahonobaka said:


> So...SBDX017 is discontinued, along with some other much beloved models.
> 
> I'd suspect it's because they'll re-release it in a new model number, but with the new "PS" logo, and "MARINEMASTER" removed, along with sapphire glass like the upcoming green LE Basel leak. But is it possible that the LE is a final hurrah for the MM300, and they're just going to create something new altogether? Very intrigued...if it's a new model replacement, does that mean there's more yet to come for Basel, or that we'll see it next year instead? So many questions!


Which other models?

EDIT: I saw the thread now.


----------



## MarcoTime

MarcoTime said:


> ahonobaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...SBDX017 is discontinued, along with some other much beloved models.
> 
> I'd suspect it's because they'll re-release it in a new model number, but with the new "PS" logo, and "MARINEMASTER" removed, along with sapphire glass like the upcoming green LE Basel leak. But is it possible that the LE is a final hurrah for the MM300, and they're just going to create something new altogether? Very intrigued...if it's a new model replacement, does that mean there's more yet to come for Basel, or that we'll see it next year instead? So many questions!
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really confirmed that the SBDX017 is discontinued? Personally not a big fan of removing the "MARINEMASTER" from the dial and replacing it with the PS Logo. May look a little more symmetrical but it's a "MARINEMASTER"...well in my eyes at least.
Click to expand...

Also can handle the PS logo on the SBDX017 crown (Would of course preferred a signed "S" crown...but I can live with that). However removing the 'MARINEMASTER" text and replacing it with PS logo...Really Unsure About This!


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> This discussion again? Really? I've owned both the SBGM001 and an exp ii. The GS crushes the Rollie when it comes to finish so I couldn't care less if they look alike. I'm getting the quartz, like that "active case", it will look great on a nato.


Agreed had the sbgm027 and loved it aside from thickness. Still have exp II but the two complemented each other well










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petr_cha

They say the sbdx017 is really about to end with a new facelifted model on the way.. I bet the X will shine on the dial, that is almost sure.. :-/ but what will be the other changes? 

Maybe it relates to newly issued 6159, there is a need to differentiate them more now (besides the caliber) ?


----------



## burns78

petr_cha said:


> They say the sbdx017 is really about to end with a new facelifted model on the way.. I bet the X will shine on the dial, that is almost sure.. :-/ but what will be the other changes?
> 
> Maybe it relates to newly issued 6159, there is a need to differentiate them more now (besides the caliber) ?


*two-fold increase in the catalog price *


----------



## Alimamy

yonsson said:


> I think it's a lazy decision. Both dials should of course have had applied logos.
> SEIKO logos in that price range should be applied.


Am I correct in believing the SBDX and SBEX indices are part of the dial and not applied? This is beneficial in that the indices cannot come loose from the dial due to impact, or some other mishap.

By adding an applied logo, a new possiblity of failure is introduced.

Perhaps this isn't really a problem, and as you stated, it's just a lazy decision. Just trying to think of pros and cons.


----------



## BarracksSi

Alimamy said:


> Am I correct in believing the SBDX and SBEX indices are part of the dial and not applied? This is beneficial in that the indices cannot come loose from the dial due to impact, or some other mishap.
> 
> By adding an applied logo, a new possiblity of failure is introduced.
> 
> Perhaps this isn't really a problem, and as you stated, it's just a lazy decision. Just trying to think of pros and cons.


(jumping in)

One part of my contention that the SKX007/009 is a better dive watch than, say, a Sub or Seamaster Pro is how the printed indices can't fall off.

I'm cool, then, with the stamped indices on the SBDX.


----------



## Alimamy

I for one would be sad to see MARINEMASTER replaced with the Prospex logo, and the crystal swapped for sapphire. At the moment this is just speculation, no? We have not seen a replacement SKU for the SBDX017, just a LE that is green.


----------



## yonsson

BarracksSi said:


> (jumping in)
> 
> One part of my contention that the SKX007/009 is a better dive watch than, say, a Sub or Seamaster Pro is how the printed indices can't fall off.
> 
> I'm cool, then, with the stamped indices on the SBDX.











They won't fall off regardless so that's just marketing excuses. Both my mm600 and my 600m GS diver have applied logos.


----------



## yonsson

Alimamy said:


> I for one would be sad to see MARINEMASTER replaced with the Prospex logo, and the crystal swapped for sapphire. At the moment this is just speculation, no? We have not seen a replacement SKU for the SBDX017, just a LE that is green.


Seiya wrote that it will be discontinued and we have already seen a pic of the green-X mm300, so call it a qualified guess.


----------



## Alimamy

^Just saw Seiya's blog. Yes, the reasoning makes sense.

I am anticipating this Baselworld for several reasons now.


----------



## matthew P

Fan of the applied logo.


----------



## yonsson

Alimamy said:


> ^Just saw Seiya's blog. Yes, the reasoning makes sense.
> I am anticipating this Baselworld for several reasons now.


SEIKO never announces updated models during Baselworld, they only announce new models. I'll ask them though but I'm expecting the usual thing to happen, meaning an updated version will release without notice. Just look at the SBDB001 vs 011 or the sbdx001 vs 017. We won't know before it hits the market.


----------



## BurnSurvivor

leong33 said:


> Alpinist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The SKX007 was released in 1994, meaning its going to be 25 years old in 2019...
> 
> Anyone else hoping for a 25th anniversary edition with a 4R36 or a 6R15 and signed crown ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes me. SKX could be the longest model available. I have the SKX009 since 1998.
> 
> My SKX collection
Click to expand...

Nice collection. An upgrade would be so good. It would be cool with Hacking and hand wind as well.


----------



## Domo

ahonobaka said:


> So...SBDX017 is discontinued, along with some other much beloved models.
> 
> I'd suspect it's because they'll re-release it in a new model number, but with the new "PS" logo, and "MARINEMASTER" removed, along with sapphire glass like the upcoming green LE Basel leak. But is it possible that the LE is a final hurrah for the MM300, and they're just going to create something new altogether? Very intrigued...if it's a new model replacement, does that mean there's more yet to come for Basel, or that we'll see it next year instead? So many questions!


A agree. The "last hurrah" thought crossed my mind too, but you'd think it would look like the current MM300 but in green if they were gonna can the model all together. 
Viva la MM300!!


----------



## davym2112

grayfox8647 said:


> Anyone bought the new Seiko monster "Jade monster" ? model number is szsc005 I think


got one









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

shelfcompact said:


> Which other models?
> 
> EDIT: I saw the thread now.


Looks like the SKX173 which has square markers instead of round ones on the 007, is discontinued according to Mark from Long island watches.


----------



## Alimamy

yonsson said:


> SEIKO never announces updated models during Baselworld, they only announce new models. I'll ask them though but I'm expecting the usual thing to happen, meaning an updated version will release without notice. Just look at the SBDB001 vs 011 or the sbdx001 vs 017. We won't know before it hits the market.


I see, yes, it's like 2015 when the SBDX001 was discontinued. SBDX017 was such a short run. Seiko must really be itching to get that Prospex logo on the dial.


----------



## Memento Vivere

Alimamy said:


> I see, yes, it's like 2015 when the SBDX001 was discontinued. SBDX017 was such a short run. Seiko must really be itching to get that Prospex logo on the dial.


I've been mostly cool with the Prospex 'X' on new models. But the thought of it on the MM300 makes me feel bewildered. That's just all around a terrible idea. The MM300 is a _flagship_ model for them, it deserves the 'Marinemaster' text.


----------



## yonsson

Memento Vivere said:


> I've been mostly cool with the Prospex 'X' on new models. But the thought of it on the MM300 makes me feel bewildered. That's just all around a terrible idea. The MM300 is a _flagship_ model for them, it deserves the 'Marinemaster' text.


I agree! I don't mind the X-logo on cheaper models to be honest but the sbdx001 embodies the "marinemaster" name.


----------



## Inscrutable

I was told this model will be coming soon.

Anyone has any details of this?


----------



## Ajmercado

yonsson said:


> They won't fall off regardless so that's just marketing excuses. Both my mm600 and my 600m GS diver have applied logos.


That GS 600m diver sure is a beauty! If only I didn't have skimpy wrists and wasn't a broke college student! ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

Credor GALH991, hand-wind spring drive calibre, 18KWG with 4.32K of diamonds, $200,000, L.E. of 1 piece(s) :-!

View attachment 12923345


This is a men's watch, obviously. 44.5 x 39.5mm....


----------



## Domo

Inscrutable said:


> I was told this model will be coming soon.
> 
> Anyone has any details of this?
> 
> View attachment 12923183


Very interesting....It's either a 6R27 with an added GMT complication and rotated 90 degrees (likely) or a 4S36 without the day pointer (very unlikely)


----------



## davym2112

Domo said:


> Very interesting....It's either a 6R27 with an added GMT complication and rotated 90 degrees (likely) or a 4S36 without the day pointer (very unlikely)


April release,all yours for 200,000 yen

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inscrutable

Domo said:


> Very interesting....It's either a 6R27 with an added GMT complication and rotated 90 degrees (likely) or a 4S36 without the day pointer (very unlikely)


Probably launch in April with 200,000 yen price tag, its a landmaster.

Don't have the details regarding the movement yet.


----------



## sblantipodi

Is there something to replace the SARB033, SARB017 and MM300?
how can they have done this...


----------



## petr_cha

Domo said:


> Very interesting....It's either a 6R27 with an added GMT complication and rotated 90 degrees (likely) or a 4S36 without the day pointer (very unlikely)


Mechanical? Or quartz (solar) probably ?


----------



## JoeOBrien

Domo said:


> Very interesting....It's either a 6R27 with an added GMT complication and rotated 90 degrees (likely) or a 4S36 without the day pointer (very unlikely)


I was just thinking the other day it's weird they don't have an automatic GMT in the 4R/6R lines. I can only find one other mention of that model online, saying it's a 6R GMT, but who knows. The layout does suggest 6R27, so I don't think this will be a thin watch


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> I was just thinking the other day it's weird they don't have an automatic GMT in the 4R/6R lines. I can only find one other mention of that model online, saying it's a 6R GMT, but who knows. The layout does suggest 6R27, so I don't think this will be a thin watch


Landmasters are usually titanium so 6R would make more sense than 4R. 4R is too cheap for titanium.


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> Landmasters are usually titanium so 6R would make more sense than 4R. 4R is too cheap for titanium.


Another expert post! 
You Sir, are an asset to watch forums. Total Seiko knowledge!


----------



## natrmrz

sblantipodi said:


> Is there something to replace the SARB033, SARB017 and MM300?
> how can they have done this...


somewhat makes sense there would be but who knows. just waiting and watching. and updating this thread every second hahahaha

Bruce on youtube pretty much sums up my guesses here


----------



## valuewatchguy

davym2112 said:


> April release,all yours for 200,000 yen
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Hopefully Titanium

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

natrmrz said:


> somewhat makes sense there would be but who knows. just waiting and watching. and updating this thread every second hahahaha
> 
> Bruce on youtube pretty much sums up my guesses here


Good thing I bought a SARB033 a few weeks ago. And I just snapped up a SARB017 because why not. Better to be safe than sorry.

Looks like it's gonna be 4R's and redesigns for everything under $500.


----------



## erekose

shelfcompact said:


> Guess this info may be correct?
> SBEX007 is the Japanese model number.
> 
> 1500 units with 500 for Japan.
> 550,000 yen (~$5,200 usd)


Be curious when this hits the streets....should see it at Wako or the Ginza Six boutique


----------



## Domo

L.E. (300 pieces) baby solar tuna....

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/products/sbdn055


----------



## shelfcompact

Domo said:


> L.E. (300 pieces) baby solar tuna....
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/products/sbdn055
> 
> View attachment 12926147


I like it.


----------



## AirWatch

Oh, man, this really needed to be lume-on-lume-on-lume, but I'm betting it isn't. Lumed bezel, lumed dial, lumed hands and markers would've made this a perfect showcase for Seiko's lume prowess.


Domo said:


> L.E. (300 pieces) baby solar tuna....
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/products/sbdn055
> 
> View attachment 12926147


----------



## bmdaia

Fan of your pictures!



matthew P said:


> Fan of the applied logo.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia

Seiko always doubles down on stupid



yonsson said:


> I agree! I don't mind the X-logo on cheaper models to be honest but the sbdx001 embodies the "marinemaster" name.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Emm87

petr_cha said:


> Some more pix
> 
> Saving the ocean is getting better and better! And the other one.. there is no need to ad anything..
> 
> View attachment 12916579
> View attachment 12916581


Anyone know what the release date is for the save the ocean turtle?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112

Emm87 said:


> Anyone know what the release date is for the save the ocean turtle?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Released in July

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

AirWatch said:


> Oh, man, this really needed to be lume-on-lume-on-lume, but I'm betting it isn't. Lumed bezel, lumed dial, lumed hands and markers would've made this a perfect showcase for Seiko's lume prowess.


Agreed although I have the black/gold version and the lume on this isn't as strong as on other Seiko divers I have.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## London006

My SZSC004 teal / green Sumo arrived from Japan today... I'm loving it!


----------



## Seppia

Looks very cool congrats!


----------



## kamonjj

^ very cool!

Probably the first sumo that has caught my attention 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dooberfloober

kamonjj said:


> Probably the first sumo that has caught my attention
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too. Seiko sure knows how to make a novel dial!!!


----------



## Foxman2k

London006 said:


> My SZSC004 teal / green Sumo arrived from Japan today... I'm loving it!
> View attachment 12929695


Where did you order it?


----------



## Cobia

Foxman2k said:


> Where did you order it?


Japan online store has it in stock atm, they are very good too.


----------



## BPositive

I’m hoping for another monster run as well. Preferably mass scale, enough of this LE nonsense. And no cyclops.


----------



## mi6_

BPositive said:


> I'm hoping for another monster run as well. Preferably mass scale, enough of this LE nonsense. And no cyclops.


Yes! I almost broke down and bought a Seiko Monster SZSC003 (navy blue dial) but I just don't think it's worth it. Like the 6R15 movement but not a fan of the cyclops. So not spending $500+ on something I'm not 100% about.

I want a 4th Gen Monster with back dial, red tipped second hand and the new 3rd Gen markers that are blocky (like first Gen) but with the 4R36 day/date. Basically an SRP307 but with the 3rd Gen markers. I just hope Seiko keeps the same case when they do them again and don't turn it into a 45mm Monster!


----------



## Tycho Brahe

@@@@@WRUW TUESDAY 27th February 2018 @@@@@@ - Page 8


----------



## 94rsa

Biggles3 said:


> Agreed although I have the black/gold version and the lume on this isn't as strong as on other Seiko divers I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Looks surprisingly good on the wrist


----------



## BPositive

mi6_ said:


> Yes! I almost broke down and bought a Seiko Monster SZSC003 (navy blue dial) but I just don't think it's worth it. Like the 6R15 movement but not a fan of the cyclops. So not spending $500+ on something I'm not 100% about.
> 
> I want a 4th Gen Monster with back dial, red tipped second hand and the new 3rd Gen markers that are blocky (like first Gen) but with the 4R36 day/date. Basically an SRP307 but with the 3rd Gen markers. I just hope Seiko keeps the same case when they do them again and don't turn it into a 45mm Monster!


Agreed. Sign me up for a black and another orange monster.

I too prefer the blocky indices of 3rd gen as opposed to the shark teeth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gullwinggt

Any info on Zimbe edition of 62MAS. I feel that will be the next limited edition. Anyone else hoping for it?


----------



## walrusmonger

gullwinggt said:


> Any info on Zimbe edition of 62MAS. I feel that will be the next limited edition. Anyone else hoping for it?


It seems like they're moving on with that "save the ocean" thing, but I think it would be cool! They already did the blue/black with the PADI SPB, it would be awesome to see a sandblasted case with a grey/orange scheme like the zimbe turtle.


----------



## gullwinggt

"Save the ocean" when is it releasing? I need to get hold of at least one preorder before prices skyrocket.


----------



## anrex

New option bracelet for the SARB017...


----------



## davym2112

gullwinggt said:


> "Save the ocean" when is it releasing? I need to get hold of at least one preorder before prices skyrocket.


Start rolling out in late june / july

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact

anrex said:


> New option bracelet for the SARB017...
> 
> View attachment 12934257


_::shudders::_


----------



## Jesus Jones

Cobia said:


> Japan online store has it in stock atm, they are very good too.


Can you post or PM me the link?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## targetpro

He's referring to Seiko Prospex Japan Limited SZSC004 Green Sumo - Shopping In Japan .NET Good source too.



***** Jones said:


> Can you post or PM me the link?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## targetpro

Beautifully done. Good for StrapCode. First time I've appreciated a gold two-tone in quite awhile. Way to hit the ball out of the park in producing this combo for the SARB017. The picture should be re-shot though, to highlight the gold details on the dial. That pairing between the two is key, and as it is, only those of us already familiar with the watch, will get why this bracelet is perfect.



anrex said:


> New option bracelet for the SARB017...
> 
> View attachment 12934257


----------



## yonsson

Tomorrow it’s only 3 weeks til the press conference at Baselworld. 10AM local time. 
Very much looking forward to it, especially the 9FGMT models.


----------



## Snikerz

anrex said:


> New option bracelet for the SARB017...
> 
> View attachment 12934257


I thought there was two tone jubilee planned for the alpinist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific

I don't think I've seen anyone post about this SBGA377. That's right, 377.

Limited edition of 36!










Instagram link:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BfuysFjBGBU/


----------



## alexleekt

now how do I order one!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Superchoo

Dam that is gorgeous, but why the hell is it such a limited release?


----------



## Barn0081

anrex said:


> New option bracelet for the SARB017...
> 
> View attachment 12934257


Haha, wow that's hideous :roll:
Looks like something you would buy from a $10 market stall.


----------



## Biggles3

That SBGA377 is stunning and perfect at 41mm...anyone need a kidney? 









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact

Barn0081 said:


> Haha, wow that's hideous :roll:
> Looks like something you would buy from a $10 market stall.


Agreed.


----------



## zaratsu

^ Agreed.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Everyone seems to agree with something in this thread. Finally, that’s a first, we have reached Nivrana, probably time to lock this thread.


----------



## timetellinnoob

heh, i don't agree. two tones are typically gross but that SARB bracelet isn't THAT bad. =)


----------



## Seppia

It’s worse


----------



## yonsson

timetellinnoob said:


> heh, i don't agree. two tones are typically gross but that SARB bracelet isn't THAT bad. =)


You just messed up watch nirvana, shame on you!


----------



## timetellinnoob

gotta speak the truth!


----------



## JLS_Systems

anrex said:


> New option bracelet for the SARB017...


Doesnt look too bad. The gold goes with the dial hours though.


----------



## Domo

Some new SARW's...

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/products/sarw041

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/products/sarw043

And some new solar tunas...

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/products/sbdn047









https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/products/sbdn049


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Barn0081 said:


> Haha, wow that's hideous :roll:
> Looks like something you would buy from a $10 market stall.


I gotta say I love the gold jubilee for the gilt Turtle, but this is HIDEOUS.


----------



## Dooberfloober

The two-tone for the alpinist is also odd considering it's coming at the end of that watch's production


----------



## mefuzzy

Dooberfloober said:


> The two-tone for the alpinist is also odd considering it's coming at the end of that watch's production


Hopefully the two tone will end together with it as well. Hideous.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliens Exist

*6R64 Caliber Specs*

Hey guys!

New 6R64 caliber instructions datasheet for upcoming Landmaster Automatic GMT model SBEJ001 available here!


----------



## yonsson

*Re: 6R64 Caliber Specs*



Aliens Exist said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> New 6R64 caliber instructions datasheet for upcoming Landmaster Automatic GMT model SBEJ001 available here!


This is pretty funny I think. SEIKO releasing new calibers is big news and they put the manual up before they announce the watch. They did the same with the 8R48 and the Transocean Chronograph, very strange.


----------



## aalin13

*Re: 6R64 Caliber Specs*



Aliens Exist said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> New 6R64 caliber instructions datasheet for upcoming Landmaster Automatic GMT model SBEJ001 available here!


Good to see it's a GMT with independent hour hands, which is in my opinion the correct setup. This might be the most affordable GMT with independent hour hand on the market.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

*Re: 6R64 Caliber Specs*



Aliens Exist said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> New 6R64 caliber instructions datasheet for upcoming Landmaster Automatic GMT model SBEJ001 available here!


I can't wait to see what Seiko puts this caliber in. The possibilities are endless.

A 200m high beat automatic GMT diver would be fulfill my dreams.


----------



## YoureTerrific

*Re: 6R64 Caliber Specs*



Aliens Exist said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> New 6R64 caliber instructions datasheet for upcoming Landmaster Automatic GMT model SBEJ001 available here!


I'd love to see this movement rotated 90 degrees and put in a few other watches.


----------



## kamonjj

*Re: 6R64 Caliber Specs*



YoureTerrific said:


> I'd love to see this movement rotated 90 degrees and put in a few other watches.


I second that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonkl

*Re: 6R64 Caliber Specs*



YoureTerrific said:


> I'd love to see this movement rotated 90 degrees and put in a few other watches.


The possibilities! Can't wait.


----------



## yonsson

*Re: 6R64 Caliber Specs*

...


----------



## davym2112

*Re: 6R64 Caliber Specs*

That blue dial looks amazing...

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028

*Re: 6R64 Caliber Specs*



lxnastynotch93 said:


> I can't wait to see what Seiko puts this caliber in. The possibilities are endless.
> 
> A 200m high beat automatic GMT diver would be fulfill my dreams.


An actual pic is needed









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

*Re: 6R64 Caliber Specs*



Aliens Exist said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> New 6R64 caliber instructions datasheet for upcoming Landmaster Automatic GMT model SBEJ001 available here!


what will be the price range of this calibers?
will we see it in the 500€ range?

interessante vedere il ritorno dei 28.800 sulla serie 6...


----------



## lxnastynotch93

*Re: 6R64 Caliber Specs*



sblantipodi said:


> what will be the price range of this calibers?
> will we see it in the 500€ range?
> 
> interessante vedere il ritorno dei 28.800 sulla serie 6...


The new titanium land master is probably going to be $2000+, but I could see stainless steel watches with this caliber in the $1200 price range.


----------



## SISL

Those dials are fun. It's a bit sad that the steel model isn't SPECIAL...


----------



## SISL

Those dials are fun. It's a bit sad that the steel model isn't SPECIAL...


----------



## sblantipodi

*Re: 6R64 Caliber Specs*



lxnastynotch93 said:


> The new titanium land master is probably going to be $2000+, but I could see stainless steel watches with this caliber in the $1200 price range.


so no 28800 under $1000?


----------



## PYLTN

Apologies if this has already been asked elsewhere in the thread, but does anyone think it is likely for there to be a 6139 Pogue re issue any time soon?


----------



## yonsson

PYLTN said:


> Apologies if this has already been asked elsewhere in the thread, but does anyone think it is likely for there to be a 6139 Pogue re issue any time soon?


Absolutely, 2019.


----------



## PYLTN

yonsson said:


> Absolutely, 2019.


Really? Awesome! Are there any details available?


----------



## yonsson

PYLTN said:


> Really? Awesome! Are there any details available?


It's not like I KNOW, call it an educated guess. 
1969-2019, so 2019 is an anniversary year for the 6139. 
I would be very surprised if they didn't capitalize on the opportunity.


----------



## Memento Vivere

yonsson said:


> It's not like I KNOW, call it an educated guess.
> 1969-2019, so 2019 is an anniversary year for the 6139.
> I would be very surprised if they didn't capitalize on the opportunity.


Oh Yonsson, with your clairvoyance when do you think we'll finally see the 6105 re-issue? That's the one I've been waiting and hoping for. That's the one I think is simply going to be a home run. That's the one I want, yesterday!


----------



## Memento Vivere

So sorry, double post.. No idea how it happened.

Mod please delete to clean up?

Thanks


----------



## yonsson

Memento Vivere said:


> Oh Yonsson, with your clairvoyance when do you think we'll finally see the 6105 re-issue? That's the one I've been waiting and hoping for. That's the one I think is simply going to be a home run. That's the one I want, yesterday!


I have no idea but with the Turtle reissue being such a big hit I don't think it will happen soon. 2019 however will be a great year with anniversaries for quartz (1969), Pogue (1969) and Spring Drive (1999).


----------



## lxnastynotch93

*Re: 6R64 Caliber Specs*



sblantipodi said:


> so no 28800 under $1000?


I would be very surprised if it was under $1000.


----------



## sblantipodi

*Re: 6R64 Caliber Specs*

What about newer rumored 6Lxx calibers? Is there some infos on that calibers?
But I don't understood one thing, does this new calibers will replace the 6R15 caliber?

Will 6R15 be dismissed soon?


----------



## lxnastynotch93

sblantipodi said:


> What about newer rumored 6Lxx calibers? Is there some infos on that calibers?
> But I don't understood one thing, does this new calibers will replace the 6R15 caliber?
> 
> Will 6R15 be dismissed soon?


I doubt the 6R would be phased out as Seiko recently released the 6R15D replacing the C revision.

I'm thinking more along the lines of:

4R36 <= ETA 2824/SW-200
6R15D = ETA 2824 Elabore
6Lxx/High Beat 6R = ETA 2824 Top Grade/2894
8Lxx >= 2894 Top Grade/ In House modified
9S = Tudor In House (for example)
Spring Drive >>> Rolex anything 
Spring Drive = Omega Master Co-Axial/METAS


----------



## yonsson

*Re: 6R64 Caliber Specs*



sblantipodi said:


> What about newer rumored 6Lxx calibers? Is there some infos on that calibers?


What's the rumor? I haven't read anything about that.


----------



## JoeOBrien

You know, the one from those leaked Clemiko images. The limited Presage model with a '6L35' inside.



sblantipodi said:


> Is there some infos on that calibers?
> But I don't understood one thing, does this new calibers will replace the 6R15 caliber?
> 
> Will 6R15 be dismissed soon?


I very much doubt it will replace the 6R15. More likely they'll use it in watches in the $1000+ bracket.


----------



## sblantipodi

JoeOBrien said:


> You know, the one from those leaked Clemiko images. The limited Presage model with a '6L35' inside.
> 
> I very much doubt it will replace the 6R15. More likely they'll use it in watches in the $1000+ bracket.


are there any speculation on this 6L35? is it sure that it will be a 28800 caliber?


----------



## JoeOBrien

*Re: 6R64 Caliber Specs*

We've got nothing to go on but the reference itself, so we don't know. Initial speculation was that it was a downgraded 8L35, but I think that's probably too expensive for them to use in the Presage line. I'd be more inclined to believe it is a modified (probably downgraded) revival of the 4L or 4S calibers, which would suggest 4hz.

EDIT:

...and this is just total wishful thinking, but if Seiko has decided they need some mechanical GMT calibers in the standard lineup - hence the 6R64 - then the 4S would make sense, since there was already a GMT variant, 4S12.


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> You know, the one from those leaked Clemiko images. The limited Presage model with a '6L35'
> I very much doubt it will replace the 6R15. More likely they'll use it in watches in the $1000+ bracket.


I forgot about that one. Judging from the 6R GMT a 28800bph with short power reserve and "worse" timekeeping than the 8L sounds logical.


----------



## yonsson

*Re: 6R64 Caliber Specs*



JoeOBrien said:


> We've got nothing to go on but the reference itself, so we don't know. Initial speculation was that it was a downgraded 8L35, but I think that's probably too expensive for them to use in the Presage line. I'd be more inclined to believe it is a modified (probably downgraded) revival of the 4L or 4S calibers, which would suggest 4hz.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...and this is just total wishful thinking, but if Seiko has decided they need some mechanical GMT calibers in the standard lineup - hence the 6R64 - then the 4S would make sense, since there was already a GMT variant, 4S12.


Isn't the 4S made in the Shizukuishi factory?


----------



## JoeOBrien

I believe they upgraded them and started using them in Credor (not sure if they still do), but originally the 4S15 was used in the SUS and older Alpinist models, which I guess today would be round about the kind of price range where Seiko will probably place this new movement. I'm not saying they'd use a Shizukuishi version, probably a downgraded equivalent. I bring up 4S and 4L because they are higher-quality families that Seiko could repurpose or downgrade to fit into an upper-midrange bracket, rather than designing something new.

The easiest thing for them to do would probably have been making an adjusted, date-only version of the 6R2x. But if that's what it is, it wouldn't seem worthy of the 'L' designation, it would probably just be 6R35 or whatever. Unless they did something really cool to set it apart from the 6R family.


----------



## jerouy

*Re: 6R64 Caliber Specs*

double post...


----------



## jerouy

*Re: 6R64 Caliber Specs*



yonsson said:


> Isn't the 4S made in the Shizukuishi factory?


Not likely. According to SeiyaJapan there were more than 200,000 4s made in a relatively short time period. They were mass produced whist Shizukuishi factory is reportedly for hand assembly.
In fact I believe SEIKO only started advertising Shizukuishi/hand-assembly after they re-introduced GS, which was after 4S production.


----------



## Domo

The 4S certainly was a Shizukuishi assembled movement. Internally there were three grades, corresponding to their adjustment allowances. In fact it still is, they never stopped making it. You can get it in their "custom" watch line from the studio, under the SII reference NC56.


----------



## riposte

yonsson said:


> It's not like I KNOW, call it an educated guess.
> 1969-2019, so 2019 is an anniversary year for the 6139.
> I would be very surprised if they didn't capitalize on the opportunity.


Don't forget about Astron 50th Anniversary


----------



## 6R15

*Re: 6R64 Caliber Specs*



sblantipodi said:


> Will 6R15 be dismissed soon?


No one dismisses me!!


----------



## Memento Vivere

I don't mean to keep flogging a dead horse, but I can't fathom why people are so anxious to see the 6r15 be axed or replaced... It's like the most hated movement in watchdom for no actual reason other than it's not hi-beat. I personally think it's a great movement and I've owned quite a few of them over the years, the worst performing among them were still very respectable in terms of timekeeping, precision, and reliability.

I just received a Speedmaster Professional from the two greatest women in my life (wife and mother), but outside being very happy with the watch I'm not much of an Omega guy. Do people dog the Speedmaster Pro movement for being low beat as well? I'm not asking facetiously, there's a lot of respected movements that aren't 28,8k bph and I've only ever really seen people complain about the 6r15.

Just something I never understood, always just attributed it to bias (which I remain unconvinced it isn't).


----------



## gullwinggt

*Re: 6R64 Caliber Specs*



lxnastynotch93 said:


> The new titanium land master is probably going to be $2000+, but I could see stainless steel watches with this caliber in the $1200 price range.


But given how the transocean's with 6R15 are priced this should be above it like well above. Wouldn't we be expected to shell out 1500 $ for SS ?


----------



## allanzzz

Automatic gmt has never been cheap for seiko.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

riposte said:


> Don't forget about Astron 50th Anniversary


I think the Quartz Astron anniversary will manifest itself in some cool Astron releases, but not Grand Seikos. Especially since they haven't done much with the latest Astron models lately...


----------



## adken

Memento Vivere said:


> I don't mean to keep flogging a dead horse, but I can't fathom why people are so anxious to see the 6r15 be axed or replaced... It's like the most hated movement in watchdom for no actual reason other than it's not hi-beat. I personally think it's a great movement and I've owned quite a few of them over the years, the worst performing among them were still very respectable in terms of timekeeping, precision, and reliability.
> 
> I just received a Speedmaster Professional from the two greatest women in my life (wife and mother), but outside being very happy with the watch I'm not much of an Omega guy. Do people dog the Speedmaster Pro movement for being low beat as well? I'm not asking facetiously, there's a lot of respected movements that aren't 28,8k bph and I've only ever really seen people complain about the 6r15.
> 
> Just something I never understood, always just attributed it to bias (which I remain unconvinced it isn't).


I think most people don't hate the actual movement per se, but rather the price point they're still used in. For example the 6r15 is used in the Sumo around the $400 price point, and used in SARX dress watches up around the $1k mark.


----------



## yonsson

Domo said:


> The 4S certainly was a Shizukuishi assembled movement. Internally there were three grades, corresponding to their adjustment allowances. In fact it still is, they never stopped making it. You can get it in their "custom" watch line from the studio, under the SII reference NC56.
> 
> View attachment 12945341


Thank you.  
And thereby the 6L which I'm guessing is a high volume movement is probably made in the 4R/6R factory. A 28800bph 6R sounds logical to me. 
Hopefully it's official during Baselworld so we can ask about all the nerdy stuff.


----------



## Domo

yonsson said:


> Thank you.
> And thereby the 6L which I'm guessing is a high volume movement is probably made in the 4R/6R factory. A 28800bph 6R sounds logical to me.
> Hopefully it's official during Baselworld so we can ask about all the nerdy stuff.


Yes I see no reason to suspect the upcoming 6L to be hand assembled. However, a higher-beat 6R sounds too cynical to me, and a "downgraded" (?) 8L doesn't make much sense to me (how would it be worse? It's already roughly finished and regulated). A derivative of the 4S would be almost _too_ good (I consider the 4S to be Seiko's best modern movement family outside of the 9S) and its diameter may be considered a bit small these days to revive, as 40mm + SARXes would need enlarged base plates/date wheels to make the proportions work. I think it may be a *brand new movement*, as it's been a good 10 years or so since the last few, and they've seemingly made a brand new movement for women's Grand Seikos (9S25) :think:


----------



## lxnastynotch93

*Re: 6R64 Caliber Specs*



gullwinggt said:


> But given how the transocean's with 6R15 are priced this should be above it like well above. Wouldn't we be expected to shell out 1500 $ for SS ?


Sadly, you're probably correct.

SS Automatic GMT Hi beat will probably be $1500+.

That's fine with me as long as it's in a 200m ISO Diver. I'll start saving now.


----------



## Foxman2k

Disneydave said:


> Not to be a pusher, but nanaple on Rakuten has the SZSC004 and Ebates is currently 15% cash back. Free shipping too.
> 
> https://item.rakuten.co.jp/nanaple/szsc004/
> 
> Makes it ~$400 delivered.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


How do you go about ordering that?


----------



## sblantipodi

Memento Vivere said:


> I don't mean to keep flogging a dead horse, but I can't fathom why people are so anxious to see the 6r15 be axed or replaced... It's like the most hated movement in watchdom for no actual reason other than it's not hi-beat. I personally think it's a great movement and I've owned quite a few of them over the years, the worst performing among them were still very respectable in terms of timekeeping, precision, and reliability.
> 
> I just received a Speedmaster Professional from the two greatest women in my life (wife and mother), but outside being very happy with the watch I'm not much of an Omega guy. Do people dog the Speedmaster Pro movement for being low beat as well? I'm not asking facetiously, there's a lot of respected movements that aren't 28,8k bph and I've only ever really seen people complain about the 6r15.
> 
> Just something I never understood, always just attributed it to bias (which I remain unconvinced it isn't).


I have two 6R15, one in my SARB033 and one in my Sumo SBDC031.
I love them both and they are very good timekeeper.



adken said:


> I think most people don't hate the actual movement per se, but rather the price point they're still used in. For example the 6r15 is used in the Sumo around the $400 price point, and used in SARX dress watches up around the $1k mark.


This is true and I don't like this.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Domo said:


> Yes I see no reason to suspect the upcoming 6L to be hand assembled. However, a higher-beat 6R sounds too cynical to me, and a "downgraded" (?) 8L doesn't make much sense to me (how would it be worse? It's already roughly finished and regulated). A derivative of the 4S would be almost _too_ good (I consider the 4S to be Seiko's best modern movement family outside of the 9S) and its diameter may be considered a bit small these days to revive, as 40mm + SARXes would need enlarged base plates/date wheels to make the proportions work. I think it may be a *brand new movement*, as it's been a good 10 years or so since the last few, and they've seemingly made a brand new movement for women's Grand Seikos (9S25) :think:


A brand new design would be fantastic, but I'm not getting my hopes up for that. Seiko has long shown a preference for upgrading or adding-on to existing movements, hence why I brought up 4S/4L (again, I wasn't suggesting the 6L would be hand-assembled at Shizukuishi, just that it might be derived from an exisiting design and repurposed for mass-production).

It is high time for a new one though. All I'm really hoping for is that it's adjusted and has a long PR. Doesn't matter if it's 4hz or 3hz.


----------



## psychobooe

yonsson said:


> Thank you.
> And thereby the 6L which I'm guessing is a high volume movement is probably made in the 4R/6R factory. A 28800bph 6R sounds logical to me.
> Hopefully it's official during Baselworld so we can ask about all the nerdy stuff.


You mention the 6R factory. Do you have any idea where the 6R movement family is produced? I've looked before but with no luck. I have the Star Wars Stormtrooper with a 6R21, and I've always wondered where the movement was produced. The caseback states "Made in Japan" but I realize that that does not necessarily relate to the movement. 
Thanks!


----------



## psychobooe

Double Post


----------



## Domo

JoeOBrien said:


> A brand new design would be fantastic, but I'm not getting my hopes up for that. Seiko has long shown a preference for upgrading or adding-on to existing movements, hence why I brought up 4S/4L (again, I wasn't suggesting the 6L would be hand-assembled at Shizukuishi, just that it might be derived from an exisiting design and repurposed for mass-production).
> 
> It is high time for a new one though. All I'm really hoping for is that it's adjusted and has a long PR. Doesn't matter if it's 4hz or 3hz.


It doesn't hurt to dream though....Like I said, an "8L35 but less good" baffles me, and if it was a 6R15 but at 4hz, then I think it would still be called 6Rxx (much like the existing 4hz derivatives, and the image of the movement wouldn't have been obscured in the catalogue scan). A 4L based movement seems especially unlikely since they sold the design to Soprod, really leaving only the 4S...Still, I say, new! new! new! DDD


----------



## yonsson

psychobooe said:


> You mention the 6R factory. Do you have any idea where the 6R movement family is produced? I've looked before but with no luck. I have the Star Wars Stormtrooper with a 6R21, and I've always wondered where the movement was produced. The caseback states "Made in Japan" but I realize that that does not necessarily relate to the movement.
> Thanks!


4R and 6R are made at the same factory in Japan.


----------



## Biggles3

Released soon, limited to just 350 pieces.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Biggles3 said:


> Released soon, limited to just 350 pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Yeah candy apple....blue? Probably the least appealing color of the bunch to my eye. Good thing its limited.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox

Hard to read those indices.


----------



## kulkidjp

Wish the new cocktail watches came with no-date options


----------



## mike_right

Biggles3 said:


> Released soon, limited to just 350 pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Do you know the price and reference number?
Thanks!


----------



## Biggles3

Sorry, I don't know the ref#, price about $500 here and seems to be a Thai only piece.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## DeVillean

Any news on new Tunas for basel?

Hoping for a 300m Golden Tuna...


----------



## PiperTim

valuewatchguy said:


> Yeah candy apple....blue? Probably the least appealing color of the bunch to my eye. Good thing its limited.


Whew, yeah, that's a bit much.


----------



## MiguelGT

Barn0081 said:


> Haha, wow that's hideous :roll:
> Looks like something you would buy from a $10 market stall.


That's my exact thought. 

Sent from my HUAWEI M2-801L using Tapatalk


----------



## joelbny

sblantipodi said:


> are there any speculation on this 6L35? is it sure that it will be a 28800 caliber?


I really hope they can do this. I have now 3 different 6R27 watches, which are nice at 28800.

I also have an SBDC051 that I adore, and just ordered a SARX035, but both of these beautiful $1000msrp watches really ought to have a 28800 movement, it's the one major flaw.


----------



## Wristwatching

PiperTim said:


> Whew, yeah, that's a bit much.


The wide shot makes it look better, like it darkens to the edges. Retail stall lighting isn't real world lighting that one might look better in person.


----------



## depwnz

The 6R24 SBEJ003 is official. Too cluttered imo
Dont think they are gonna use this cal for dress lines


----------



## SISL

I don't understand the bezel...


----------



## v1triol

jdelage said:


> I don't understand the bezel...


It's the bezel for the hardcore divers, who do dive up to 6 hours


----------



## gullwinggt

Wish they dropped the power reserve. Anyone else feels it spoils the rather beastly look?


----------



## mtb2104

limited 500... okay
16mm thick... next!


----------



## Cobia

jdelage said:


> I don't understand the bezel...


Its a compass bezel, field watch style.


----------



## Galaga

It’s ugly.


----------



## nupicasso

depwnz said:


> The 6R24 SBEJ003 is official. Too cluttered imo
> Dont think they are gonna use this cal for dress lines


Not very attractive in my opinion. Cluttered dial. Just plain ugly.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## babola

Galaga said:


> It's ugly.


It's a harsh statement, but made by an Australian and the one I will have to agree with, this time around 

There's so many 'wrongs' about these new models. Seiko is exploring new horizons, though. I have to give them one for doing so.


----------



## babola

Galaga said:


> It's ugly.


It's a harsh statement, but made by an Australian and the one I will have to agree with, this time around 

There's so many 'wrongs' about these new models. Seiko is exploring new horizons, though. I have to give them one for doing so.


----------



## ahonobaka

Beauty in the eye of the beholder I guess, but I've always tended to like things that don't get much love, perhaps out of spite lol

It certainly has that "modern" cluttered look that walks dangerously close to "mall Seiko/Citizen", but I appreciate Seiko doing new things, even if it's not for me. Honestly the only thing I can't get down with is the size! I think once we all see it in the metal, opinions will change. It has a certain build quality look to it, even in the promotional photos IMO


----------



## Cobia

depwnz said:


> The 6R24 SBEJ003 is official. Too cluttered imo
> Dont think they are gonna use this cal for dress lines


I wouldnt buy it but i dont mind it, its a continuation of previous seiko designs like these imo, obviously not kinetic but i dont think its as ugly as these two previous incarnations.

EDIT, sorry, its not uploading my 2 pics, i'll try again.

Not working, no idea whats going on, maybe another forum glitch.


----------



## petr_cha

It is 6r64.. 

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/prospex/land/landmaster/sbej003


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

nupicasso said:


> Not very attractive in my opinion. Cluttered dial. Just plain ugly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


Agree.. ugly indeed

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

I used to think the Starfish were ugly, now I have two 









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

Next to the SBED007 it's a thing of beauty!


----------



## atarione

yay... more gigantic seiko's sweet just what everyone needs.


----------



## countingseconds

depwnz said:


> The 6R24 SBEJ003 is official. Too cluttered imo
> Dont think they are gonna use this cal for dress lines


If the crown was at 3 o'clock I think I'd like it. As it is, it's not my style.


----------



## JoeOBrien

depwnz said:


> The 6R24 SBEJ003 is official. Too cluttered imo
> Dont think they are gonna use this cal for dress lines


No indeed, that would look ridiculous, 6R27 dress watches are already about 13mm thick. No reason they couldn't do a version with just date and GMT though.


----------



## georgefl74

depwnz said:


> The 6R24 SBEJ003 is official. Too cluttered imo
> Dont think they are gonna use this cal for dress lines


Wait. There's a seconds hand and a subdial...measuring what exactly? Don't get it


----------



## Domo

georgefl74 said:


> Wait. There's a seconds hand and a subdial...measuring what exactly? Don't get it


Pointer date my friend :-!


----------



## riposte

I don't like it and will never considering buy one in the future because crown position and the main function, but the combination between font choice, colors, hour markers, hands, everything is really great. Cluttered in a good way.


----------



## knightRider

Biggles3 said:


> I used to think the Starfish were ugly, now I have two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


are these still available?


----------



## Biggles3

knightRider said:


> are these still available?


No, made in 2010 and then discontinued.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Cobia said:


> I wouldnt buy it but i dont mind it, its a continuation of previous seiko designs like these imo, obviously not kinetic but i dont think its as ugly as these two previous incarnations.
> 
> EDIT, sorry, its not uploading my 2 pics, i'll try again.
> 
> Not working, no idea whats going on, maybe another forum glitch.


Pretty much how i feel. I would go as far as buying it IF there was a super deal. I like the quirkyness of it unicorn crown, pointer date, GMT, compass bezel, hopefully Titanium?

The older landmasters designs were better in their quirkyness. The SBDX009 is my favorite and one I'm still hunting for.

The modern iterations of the landmaster have been a bit of a miss.. I've come close to the spring drive version a 1/2 dozen times but never could get over the hump to pull the trigger.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

valuewatchguy said:


> The modern iterations of the landmaster have been a bit of a miss.. I've come close to the spring drive version a 1/2 dozen times but never could get over the hump to pull the trigger.
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Here's a unicorn for you VWG 

https://blog.perpetuelle.com/watches/seiko-prospex-landmaster-miura-everest-2013-spring-drive/


----------



## lxnastynotch93

georgefl74 said:


> Wait. There's a seconds hand and a subdial...measuring what exactly? Don't get it


6 o'clock subdial is your power reserve, 3 o'clock subdial is your date.

That thing is hot AF


----------



## appleb

I'm personally not a fan of a date subdials. They take up too much dial space for the little information they provide.

If only Seiko would make a simple 28800bph 3 hand movement with no date complication.


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> The modern iterations of the landmaster have been a bit of a miss.. I've come close to the spring drive version a 1/2 dozen times but never could get over the hump to pull the trigger.
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Same here, been close many times but I just know I'd never use it so doesn't seem like a good buy.


----------



## MID

OK. So we know of at least three 9F based GS GMTs coming out -- the two "active case" SBGN models, and the B8T007. Might we expect other GMTs in the case style of the B8T with the 9F86, perhaps with different dials? Do we have pictures that are better than the grainy, blurry, fuzzy leaks we have already seen? (The "active case" styles look great, but are similar to my SBGN027.) And, while we're at it, will Seiko ever have attractive publicity photos of their most beautiful watches?

Also, sure, the SBEJ003 is over the top, but isn't that part of it's charm? I love GMTs, and while I generally prefer simple and elegant, this one might make me feel like super-special ranger guy with supe-special cool watch. Or, something like that.


----------



## sblantipodi

Memento Vivere said:


> I don't mean to keep flogging a dead horse, but I can't fathom why people are so anxious to see the 6r15 be axed or replaced... It's like the most hated movement in watchdom for no actual reason other than it's not hi-beat. I personally think it's a great movement and I've owned quite a few of them over the years, the worst performing among them were still very respectable in terms of timekeeping, precision, and reliability.
> 
> I just received a Speedmaster Professional from the two greatest women in my life (wife and mother), but outside being very happy with the watch I'm not much of an Omega guy. Do people dog the Speedmaster Pro movement for being low beat as well? I'm not asking facetiously, there's a lot of respected movements that aren't 28,8k bph and I've only ever really seen people complain about the 6r15.
> 
> Just something I never understood, always just attributed it to bias (which I remain unconvinced it isn't).





adken said:


> I think most people don't hate the actual movement per se, but rather the price point they're still used in. For example the 6r15 is used in the Sumo around the $400 price point, and used in SARX dress watches up around the $1k mark.





joelbny said:


> I really hope they can do this. I have now 3 different 6R27 watches, which are nice at 28800.
> 
> I also have an SBDC051 that I adore, and just ordered a SARX035, but both of these beautiful $1000msrp watches really ought to have a 28800 movement, it's the one major flaw.


I don't think that it's a flaw. it's more power reserve and less servicing needed.


----------



## biff1971

jdelage said:


> I don't understand the bezel...


Neither do I....

a compass bezel is the most pointless feature a watch can have.

even before the era of sat nav , gps , smart phones & google maps you'd struggle to find any practical use for it.

Seiko need their heads tested for still using them in the 21st century and considering that the watch in question has a gmt hand then a 24hr bezel would have been much more suitable


----------



## sammyl1000

valuewatchguy said:


> Pretty much how i feel. I would go as far as buying it IF there was a super deal. I like the quirkyness of it unicorn crown, pointer date, GMT, compass bezel, hopefully Titanium?
> 
> The older landmasters designs were better in their quirkyness. The SBDX009 is my favorite and one I'm still hunting for.
> 
> The modern iterations of the landmaster have been a bit of a miss.. I've come close to the spring drive version a 1/2 dozen times but never could get over the hump to pull the trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Requoting the Landmaster .... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones

Really not a fan of that Landmaster, IMO the SBDB003 is the complete package, just wish the decimal was one spot over to the left in the price tag.


----------



## targetpro

For the most part I agree, but I can see the compass bezel being slightly helpful when using your watch to calculate your bearing using the hands and sun technique.



biff1971 said:


> Neither do I....
> 
> a compass bezel is the most pointless feature a watch can have.
> 
> even before the era of sat nav , gps , smart phones & google maps you'd struggle to find any practical use for it.
> 
> Seiko need their heads tested for still using them in the 21st century and considering that the watch in question has a gmt hand then a 24hr bezel would have been much more suitable


Totally separate question: Does anyone know if the original Seiko GS Snowflake had its titanium case diashielded?

Can titanium be diashielded?


----------



## Spring-Diver

***** Jones said:


> Really not a fan of that Landmaster, IMO the SBDB003 is the complete package, just wish the decimal was one spot over to the left in the price tag.


Agreed! Quite possibly one of the best case designs Seiko's ever made IMO. Bead blast, brushed & polished. 
I regret not buying one a few years ago for $3,600;(


----------



## L84AD8

targetpro said:


> Totally separate question: Does anyone know if the original Seiko GS Snowflake had its titanium case diashielded?


No, never seen any Ti GS with diashield.



targetpro said:


> Can titanium be diashielded?


Yes, check out the Shogun SBDC007/029, Ti case with diashield and works very well in my own experience. :-!


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Just an FYI the SBEJ001 and SBEJ003 have an MSRP of 200,000 yen which is about $1850 US.

So on Seiya japan for probably $1600ish. That’s not a bad deal for a high beat Automatic GMT in a titanium case.


----------



## georgefl74

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Just an FYI the SBEJ001 and SBEJ003 have an MSRP of 200,000 yen which is about $1850 US.
> 
> So on Seiya japan for probably $1600ish. That's not a bad deal for a high beat Automatic GMT in a titanium case.


It's not a bad deal. It's just that the watch is kinda meh


----------



## nupicasso

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Just an FYI the SBEJ001 and SBEJ003 have an MSRP of 200,000 yen which is about $1850 US.
> 
> So on Seiya japan for probably $1600ish. That's not a bad deal for a high beat Automatic GMT in a titanium case.


Price is definitely not an issue. The watch is just, in my opinion, ugly and poorly designed.

I would be glad to pay that price for a better designed gmt. I'm hoping to...

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## khd

biff1971 said:


> Neither do I....
> 
> a compass bezel is the most pointless feature a watch can have.
> 
> even before the era of sat nav , gps , smart phones & google maps you'd struggle to find any practical use for it.
> 
> Seiko need their heads tested for still using them in the 21st century and considering that the watch in question has a gmt hand then a 24hr bezel would have been much more suitable


I dunno... this one could be a big hit with the orienteering crowd over on Nopesport - The UK Online Orienteering Community | Index page :-d


----------



## Chronopolis

That Landmaster...

That's the kind of bs that Seiko puts out sometimes that makes me suspect they're really not good at this horology game.
Good at making $$$ maybe, but not really good at horology - in terms of the art of design.
Kinda like Invicta in that sense. 

A lot of illogically inserted doodads, bells, and whistle - presumably for the pleasure of the ignorant.

PS: I have a lot of Seikos, but ONLY bcz I could modify them. Otherwise, I would not own more than maybe 6 of their mechanical models.


----------



## Cobia

Chronopolis said:


> That Landmaster...
> 
> That's the kind of bs that Seiko puts out sometimes that makes me suspect they're really not good at this horology game.
> Good at making $$$ maybe, but not really good at horology - in terms of the art of design.
> Kinda like Invicta in that sense.
> 
> A lot of illogically inserted doodads, bells, and whistle - presumably for the pleasure of the ignorant.
> 
> PS: I have a lot of Seikos, but ONLY bcz I could modify them. Otherwise, I would not own more than maybe 6 of their mechanical models.


Seiko got to where they got today through trying new things and being innovative, 'for the pleasure of the ignorant', 'not really good at horology' LOL
Id like half of what ever youre smoking today Chrono lol


----------



## Chronopolis

Cobia said:


> Seiko got to where they got today through trying new things and being innovative, 'for the pleasure of the ignorant', 'not really good at horology' LOL
> Id like half of what ever youre smoking today Chrono lol


I got to where I got to today by making extreme statements. I oughtta be working for the White House. ;-)


----------



## kamonjj

Chronopolis said:


> That Landmaster...
> 
> That's the kind of bs that Seiko puts out sometimes that makes me suspect they're really not good at this horology game.
> Good at making $$$ maybe, but not really good at horology - in terms of the art of design.
> Kinda like Invicta in that sense.
> 
> A lot of illogically inserted doodads, bells, and whistle - presumably for the pleasure of the ignorant.
> 
> PS: I have a lot of Seikos, but ONLY bcz I could modify them. Otherwise, I would not own more than maybe 6 of their mechanical models.


I feel a lot of their offerings are goofy but by-and-large, they do a good job or designing and producing elegant designs. Hell, I jumped off the Rolex ship to get back on the Seiko bandwagon. Either I'm crazy or that's saying something

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass

kamonjj said:


> I feel a lot of their offerings are goofy but by-and-large, they do a good job or designing and producing elegant designs. Hell, I jumped off the Rolex ship to get back on the Seiko bandwagon. Either I'm crazy or that's saying something
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're not alone, I ended up selling my Rolex watches as a result of buying a few Seiko Prospex. |>


----------



## yonsson

targetpro said:


> Totally separate question: Does anyone know if the original Seiko GS Snowflake had its titanium case diashielded?
> 
> Can titanium be diashielded?


SEIKO used Diashield for titanium watches (the mm600 for example) long before they started using it on steel watches. As already stated, GS models never have Diashield and the reason is that Diashield can't be repolished.


----------



## biff1971

khd said:


> I dunno... this one could be a big hit with the orienteering crowd over on Nopesport - The UK Online Orienteering Community | Index page :-d


i doubt very much anyone seriously partaking in orienteering activities would be using a watch bezel as their navigation instrument.....
;-)


----------



## lxnastynotch93

yonsson said:


> SEIKO used Diashield for titanium watches (the mm600 for example) long before they started using it on steel watches. As already stated, GS models never have Diashield and the reason is that Diashield can't be repolished.


I always thought that was a negative quality of Diashield. Once the blemish is there, it's there forever. It kind of stinks because Diashield is good for resisting the small stuff, but desk diving scuffs will happen and are subsequently preserved for eternity.


----------



## hakabasch

Seems like prospex line other than the "sea" series is getting ugly AF...
Can't fathom why they decided on this size and design....


----------



## seikomatic

valuewatchguy said:


> Pretty much how i feel. I would go as far as buying it IF there was a super deal. I like the quirkyness of it unicorn crown, pointer date, GMT, compass bezel, hopefully Titanium?
> 
> The older landmasters designs were better in their quirkyness. The SBDX009 is my favorite and one I'm still hunting for.
> 
> The modern iterations of the landmaster have been a bit of a miss.. I've come close to the spring drive version a 1/2 dozen times but never could get over the hump to pull the trigger.Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


from the original Landmaster to the later auto version, I have never had the urge to have one till the SD version. I like it because of the unique crown design and the simplicity of its dial, but not because it is a Landmaster.

Initially I have reservation of those set of hands for this LE Landmaster as I always criticize Seiko's selection of hands but now I have made a pre-order and because I really like the case, the bezel and its size and 500 each in comparing to 2000 for the 019/017..

Somehow it might have copied some of the design elements from recent Astron models.

Hope that it is better on hand than these poster pix and wish me luck.


----------



## ahonobaka

I must have bad taste...every time I see the that GMT, I like it even more! LOL...Only thing I can't get down with is the size, but only because I'm a six inch wrister.

But honestly, modern Japanese design aesthetic in general can be tacky and polarizing. I do wonder though, how many people thought the same negativity about the Sumo, the OG Samurai, etc. etc.


----------



## khd

Chronopolis said:


> I got to where I got to today by making extreme statements. I oughtta be working for the White House.


Haha to be honest I wouldn't be that surprised if someone told me that you were actually The Mooch IRL... other than the fact that I assumed he'd be more likely to hang out in the public forum trolling people with an epic collection of Hublots


----------



## ahonobaka

^The mooch wears a Breitling Avenger if I'm not mistaken!


----------



## Chronopolis

ahonobaka said:


> ^The mooch wears a Breitling Avenger if I'm not mistaken!


Just bcz I've never shown my Avenger here, doesn't mean I don't own one. Or several. ;-)


----------



## yonsson

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I always thought that was a negative quality of Diashield. Once the blemish is there, it's there forever. It kind of stinks because Diashield is good for resisting the small stuff, but desk diving scuffs will happen and are subsequently preserved for eternity.


I see no reason for using Diashield on anything with a price tag over $500, especially not steel.


----------



## babola

valuewatchguy said:


> The older landmasters designs were better in their quirkyness. The SBDX009 is my favorite and one I'm still hunting for.


The SBDX007/009 is one of the nicest Seiko Prospex models ever released, IMO...regardless of the family or naming monikers.

Everything on this watch just works together, both functionally and visually.

Oh and yes, this was the watch which came out with the original infamous 'Samurai' hands even before the release of the Ti Samurai (SBDA001) watch itself.


----------



## jdmfetish

https://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/teugerb/GALLERY/show_image.html?id=14942258&no=0

srpc91k1
save the ocean
2/tone
fade dial


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS

jdmfetish said:


> srpc91k1
> save the ocean
> 2/tone
> fade dial


Does anyone have this available for pre-order yet?


----------



## davym2112

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> Does anyone have this available for pre-order yet?


Not released to July so doubtfull there will be pre orders at this stage.If you know your dealer well enough he may take a pre deposit and then move that to the pre order list when it opens.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish

90 days or so


----------



## ki6h

The Seiko SBDN047 has a presbyopia-friendly bezel ring and bold, simple styling. 46mm JDM Solar Prospex has a MSRP of ¥40,000 & rated to 200 meters.

When you're north of 45 years of age & in a scuba mask (even with corrective lenses) this bezel will be much appreciated.



















https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDN047


----------



## joelbny

sblantipodi said:


> I don't think that it's a flaw. it's more power reserve and less servicing needed.


Sure, realize that it could be a deliberate engineering compromise, I should have said 'the one flaw for me.' 21600 movements just seem a bit jumpy compared to a sweeping seconds hand.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

Any leaks about this 6L35 mov ?


----------



## Biggles3

Blue Planet SRPC45J1 sure does turn heads. Not everyone's cup of tea but I'm a fan and it's a proper LE with a run of just 350.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## riposte

https://w-wired.com/product/solidity/


----------



## YoureTerrific

riposte said:


> https://w-wired.com/product/solidity/


I'm usually a positive guy, but yikes, that video looks like it's from a bad Kickstarter campaign.


----------



## mi6_

Is “Wired” made by Seiko?


----------



## Cobia

mi6_ said:


> Is "Wired" made by Seiko?


Yes, owned by seiko, not sure if they are made in Seiko factories though.


----------



## fluence4

Don't like the new bezels.


----------



## burns78

X = PS 
I don't like this logo on this watch!!!
:--|:--|

You probably showed a black-and-white photo of the limited edition of SLA019J1 = Green MM










We still have no information what happened to the regular marinemaster - according to the latest information, production has been stopped


----------



## Gizanthepuss

appleb said:


> If only Seiko would make a simple 28800bph 3 hand movement with no date complication.


They do. Several Grand Seiko models are just that. 3 hands. No date. SBGR299, SBGR301, SBGW253...


----------



## fluence4

burns78 said:


> X = PS
> I don't like this logo on this watch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably showed a black-and-white photo of the limited edition of SLA019J1 = Green MM


It definitely looks blue to me not black and white. Current SBDX017 is discontinued so the new PS "marinemasters" are coming


----------



## burns78

fluence4 said:


> It definitely looks blue to me not black and white. Current SBDX017 is discontinued so the new PS "marinemasters" are coming


You need to buy a better LCD monitor! ;-)


----------



## timetellinnoob

_...and lo, as the millions of indifferent to the Prospex X chuckled, at those who hated it..._


----------



## joseph80

Is this even a marine master? It has to be either Prospex or a marine master. Can't be both!! Maybe it has a 6r in it.



burns78 said:


> X = PS
> I don't like this logo on this watch!!!
> :--|:--|
> 
> You probably showed a black-and-white photo of the limited edition of SLA019J1 = Green MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have no information what happened to the regular marinemaster - according to the latest information, production has been stopped


----------



## fluence4

burns78 said:


> fluence4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It definitely looks blue to me not black and white. Current SBDX017 is discontinued so the new PS "marinemasters" are coming
> 
> 
> 
> You need to buy a better LCD monitor!
Click to expand...

With all due respect you should visit a good ophthalmologist sir.


----------



## yonsson

joseph80 said:


> Is this even a marine master? It has to be either Prospex or a marine master. Can't be both!! Maybe it has a 6r in it.


What are you talking about? The mm300 is a MarineMaster which is part of the Prospex line. But by definition, it seems like the MarineMaster name is disappearing.


----------



## T1meout

yonsson said:


> What are you talking about? The mm300 is a MarineMaster which is part of the Prospex line. But by definition, it seems like the MarineMaster name is disappearing.


I hope that they reserve MM from now on for Tuna's only.


----------



## yonsson

Did someone do some photoshopping?


----------



## fluence4

T1meout said:


> yonsson said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? The mm300 is a MarineMaster which is part of the Prospex line. But by definition, it seems like the MarineMaster name is disappearing.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that they reserve MM from now on for Tuna's only.
Click to expand...

It's not going to happen, sorry.


----------



## ahonobaka

EDIT: Replying to yonsson, forgot to quote

^I've been leaning towards yes, and the positioning of the retailer name makes me think so. Either way, I want to say this is the death of the Marine Master in the most literal sense if they do as we all think they will and get rid of the "MARINE MASTER" text for the new model. I've come to terms with it, but will have to vote with my dollars


----------



## sblantipodi

Memento Vivere said:


> I don't mean to keep flogging a dead horse, but I can't fathom why people are so anxious to see the 6r15 be axed or replaced... It's like the most hated movement in watchdom for no actual reason other than it's not hi-beat. I personally think it's a great movement and I've owned quite a few of them over the years, the worst performing among them were still very respectable in terms of timekeeping, precision, and reliability.
> 
> I just received a Speedmaster Professional from the two greatest women in my life (wife and mother), but outside being very happy with the watch I'm not much of an Omega guy. Do people dog the Speedmaster Pro movement for being low beat as well? I'm not asking facetiously, there's a lot of respected movements that aren't 28,8k bph and I've only ever really seen people complain about the 6r15.
> 
> Just something I never understood, always just attributed it to bias (which I remain unconvinced it isn't).





adken said:


> I think most people don't hate the actual movement per se, but rather the price point they're still used in. For example the 6r15 is used in the Sumo around the $400 price point, and used in SARX dress watches up around the $1k mark.





yonsson said:


> Did someone do some photoshopping?


it seems yes


----------



## mike_right

sblantipodi said:


> it seems yes


What a pity because I like the idea of a navy marine master.


----------



## Domo

yonsson said:


> Did someone do some photoshopping?


They couldn't even get all the yellow of the "300m" ;-)


----------



## Kohe321

Removing the Marinemaster name entirely and replacing it with the Prospex logo is a really dumb move in my opinion.

I have nothing against the logo itself, but it cheapens the legendary MM300 design to not have the Marinemaster name on it. It now puts it in the same product category as the Turtle, Sumo etc. with _no differentiating marking_ showing that it is a historically significant design, and has a reason behind the high price.

Or perhaps they are re-launching it with a 6R15 movement at a 6-700$ price, but this would still be a shame as the MM300 design deserves to belong to a watch costing roughly 2000$, and all the extra care that goes into a watch at that price. This has been the undecorated Grand Seiko movement and the extensive work done by hand in a workshop in Japan, like the application of lume on the dial...

If it remains a 2000$ watch, just now without the name, then they are making a bad move by expanding the Prospex line to include watches from too wide a price range. The ones at the top effectively get "dragged down" by being in the same product category as the ones at the bottom. I mean, the Prospex line has watches carrying the 4R36 movement. By all means, it's a fine movement for what it is, but having a watch carrying the 8L35 in the same product series as a watch carrying the 4R36 doesn't make much sense to me, at least when there is no distinguishing mark between them other than the price tag.

Regardless of what happens, it seems they are willfully watering down the exclusivity and significance of their own internal product hierarchy. Something that actually carries meaning and has been carefully built up over time. Really strange.


----------



## khd

Domo said:


> They couldn't even get all the yellow of the "300m" ;-)


Yeah I thought that was weird, because they did such a diligent job with the seconds hand... I guess they must have just forgotten the "300m" text or something?


----------



## valuewatchguy

Kohe321 said:


> Removing the Marinemaster name entirely and replacing it with the Prospex logo is a really dumb move in my opinion.
> 
> I have nothing against the logo itself, but it cheapens the legendary MM300 design to not have the Marinemaster name on it. It now puts it in the same product category as the Turtle, Sumo etc. with _no differentiating marking_ showing that it is a historically significant design, and has a reason behind the high price.
> 
> Or perhaps they are re-launching it with a 6R15 movement at a 6-700$ price, but this would still be a shame as the MM300 design deserves to belong to a watch costing roughly 2000$, and all the extra care that goes into a watch at that price. This has been the undecorated Grand Seiko movement and the extensive work done by hand in a workshop in Japan, like the application of lume on the dial...
> 
> If it remains a 2000$ watch, just now without the name, then they are making a bad move by expanding the Prospex line to include watches from too wide a price range. The ones at the top effectively get "dragged down" by being in the same product category as the ones at the bottom. I mean, the Prospex line has watches carrying the 4R36 movement. By all means, it's a fine movement for what it is, but having a watch carrying the 8L35 in the same product series as a watch carrying the 4R36 doesn't make much sense to me, at least when there is no distinguishing mark between them other than the price tag.
> 
> Regardless of what happens, it seems they are willfully watering down the exclusivity and significance of their own internal product hierarchy. Something that actually carries meaning and has been carefully built up over time. Really strange.


I think the creation of the Grand Seiko brand (not product line) in 2017 is the trigger behind these changes. I expect in 2018 and 2019 lots of news in the GS diver category. I think we will see a new GS quartz diver next week. The Marinemaster naming may not mean as much in the japanese market so the move to put everything under the Prospex umbrella is easier. I do think they can keep a professional grade prospex and a regular prospex.

Not a deal breaker for me. I wish it didnt change but I'll take the "X" if they will give me a 6105 reissue with an 8L engine!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

khd said:


> Yeah I thought that was weird, because they did such a diligent job with the seconds hand... I guess they must have just forgotten the "300m" text or something?


I would have been pretty over it myself after doing the seconds hand so i'm not judging lol


----------



## kamonjj

valuewatchguy said:


> I think the creation of the Grand Seiko brand (not product line) in 2017 is the trigger behind these changes. I expect in 2018 and 2019 lots of news in the GS diver category. I think we will see a new GS quartz diver next week. The Marinemaster naming may not mean as much in the japanese market so the move to put everything under the Prospex umbrella is easier. I do think they can keep a professional grade prospex and a regular prospex.
> 
> Not a deal breaker for me. I wish it didnt change but I'll take the "X" if they will give me a 6105 reissue with an 8L engine!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I have the current GS quartz diver and love it. I've considered making it my only watch. If a new GS quartz diver comes out, I'm probably gonna buy it. I like the new logo. I hope it's a hair smaller than the current. Maybe more traditional text on the bezel?

I have only seen leaks of the gmt 9f. Which I really like if it's true at 39mm and a blue dial, I'd be all over that too. I may go all quartz, then I look at my sla and cant seem to let it go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

^All speculation of course, but I don't think we'll see a new GS diver until at least 2019, out of any movement. Hopefully I'm proven wrong!


----------



## valuewatchguy

ahonobaka said:


> ^All speculation of course, but I don't think we'll see a new GS diver until at least 2019, out of any movement. Hopefully I'm proven wrong!


Quartz yeah probably 2019.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

ahonobaka said:


> ^All speculation of course, but I don't think we'll see a new GS diver until at least 2019, out of any movement. Hopefully I'm proven wrong!


The sbgx115 & 117 never sold well and I don't think SEIKO realizes why (bezel + too big) so I think it will take a few more years until they release another quartz GS-diver. The void in the collection is clearly a hi-beat air diver's and SEIKO has already said (2017) there will be a smaller GS diver in the future. I'm guessing they plan 3 years in advance, so that means a smaller diver 2020 at the latest. Both quartz and hi-beat makes sense to me but might not seem to make sense for SEIKO from a sales perspective.

2019 is the year of the chrono (& quartz & springdrive) so it would surprise me a lot if it was released 2019.


----------



## kamonjj

yonsson said:


> The sbgx115 & 117 never sold well and I don't think SEIKO realizes why (bezel + too big) so I think it will take a few more years until they release another quartz GS-diver. The void in the collection is clearly a hi-beat air diver's and SEIKO has already said (2017) there will be a smaller GS diver in the future. I'm guessing they plan 3 years in advance, so that means a smaller diver 2020 at the latest. Both quartz and hi-beat makes sense to me but might not seem to make sense for SEIKO from a sales perspective.
> 
> 2019 is the year of the chrono (& quartz & springdrive) so it would surprise me a lot if it was released 2019.


^ yea I've owned both the black and now the silver dial. I feel the watch looks much better in person for sure. If it were 41mm or less, I'd love it more.

The GS quality is there though. Plus it's a great grab and go piece. I bought this used for a good price because of some scratches on the bezel. I wanted a high quality quartz alternative to a tuna, and this fits the bill perfectly for me. More versatile and higher quality build.

A redesign, I'd be all over that and it really could be a 1 Watch for me. I know most enthusiasts are enamored with mechanical movements. I love the idea of a 9f nowadays. Ultimate practicality as far as luxury watches go. Almost zero maintenance (I know not 50 years but wouldn't be surprised if it would be fine for that long either), high precision, shock resistant, all in a package that is of the highest fit and finish.

I really wish they would surprise everyone this year and release a better clasp!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

kamonjj said:


> I really wish they would surprise everyone this year and release a better clasp!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont know what they will do but i would be really surprised if they dont use the next few years as breakout years for the GS brand. I know they are opening a lot more boutiques in the US. And more agressively marketing to their existing dealers. Several private GS events around the country are scheduled.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

good insight as always, thanks @yonsson! We're in the defining years of GS so it's all very exciting. "Smaller" is almost always the request customers seem to be voicing so hopefully that comes to fruition in general across all the models/lines/movements.

Consequently, I sold my SBGX117 over the weekend. Probably (very) dumb on my part, but honestly I hadn't been wearing it for the past few months and it didn't make sense to hold on to it. I'm considering picking up an SBGA229 for kicks, but we'll see what the next few days brings us


----------



## Terry Lennox

This thread is always so active, and we haven't even had Basel World yet.


----------



## Emm87

Any news on a new SARB line? I mean replacements for the 033/031

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedalus73

can't wait to see what they present at Basel World


----------



## sblantipodi

Dedalus73 said:


> can't wait to see what they present at Basel World


same here


----------



## yonsson

If any of you have direct questions you would like to ask SEIKO, then send me a PM here or on Instagram (tomorrow at the latest) and I’ll forward them (given that they are not about future releases, because they won’t answer that). 
So far I’ve got:
*Info about 6L35, base movement and so on. 
*Will “MarineMaster” as a name be killed. 
*Stupid rumor about SRP777 being discontinued.


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> If any of you have direct questions you would like to ask SEIKO, then send me a PM here or on Instagram (tomorrow at the latest) and I'll forward them (given that they are not about future releases, because they won't answer that).
> So far I've got:
> *Info about 6L35, base movement and so on.
> *Will "MarineMaster" as a name be killed.
> *Stupid rumor about SRP777 being discontinued.


Is the press conference tomorrow? Cheers


----------



## yonsson

Toshk said:


> Is the press conference tomorrow? Cheers


No, it's Thursday, 10AM local time but I need to prepare.


----------



## burns78

Dedalus73 said:


> can't wait to see what they present at Basel World


nothing special ;-):-d:-d:-d


----------



## Domo

yonsson said:


> If any of you have direct questions you would like to ask SEIKO, then send me a PM here or on Instagram (tomorrow at the latest) and I'll forward them (given that they are not about future releases, because they won't answer that).
> So far I've got:
> *Info about 6L35, base movement and so on.
> *Will "MarineMaster" as a name be killed.
> *Stupid rumor about SRP777 being discontinued.


I'd like to know about the base/technical details of the 9S25 too if you don't mind :-!


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> No, it's Thursday, 10AM local time but I need to prepare.


Enjoy!


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> If any of you have direct questions you would like to ask SEIKO, then send me a PM here or on Instagram (tomorrow at the latest) and I'll forward them (given that they are not about future releases, because they won't answer that).
> So far I've got:
> *Info about 6L35, base movement and so on.
> *Will "MarineMaster" as a name be killed.
> *Stupid rumor about SRP777 being discontinued.


I'd like to know about their design philosophy for Grand Seiko. Is grammar of design the overarching philosophy of their pieces or just a segments of their offerings? Is there a technical reason why they're dive watches have been so large in recent years? How do they see automatic chronograph fitting into the regular Seiko product line? Since one of the complaints about Dia Shield is that it cannot be refinished, while it is resistant to scratches once you get them you're more or less stuck with them for life, are they working on any technical innovations that can alleviate that concern for future buyers?

I could think of at least a half a dozen more but I'll stop there

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox

I imagine if somebody asks them if they'll add drilled lug holes to the SKX007 that person will get laughed out of the room.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

I want to ask Seiko why they cannot make only watches I would consider buying. Don’t they know I only care about what I want and that it supersedes any and all other factors that contribute to their business decisions?

But seriously, I want to know what kind of vision insurance coverage they provide to their factory workers.


----------



## ki6h

yankeexpress said:


> These are fun 5s. This is SRPB31


May I ask what is the band or strap you have on the SRPB31?


----------



## prlwatch

LOL vision insurance. Addressing the root cause of all those misaligned chapter rings!


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> I'd like to know about their design philosophy for Grand Seiko. Is grammar of design the overarching philosophy of their pieces or just a segments of their offerings? Is there a technical reason why they're dive watches have been so large in recent years? How do they see automatic chronograph fitting into the regular Seiko product line? Since one of the complaints about Dia Shield is that it cannot be refinished, while it is resistant to scratches once you get them you're more or less stuck with them for life, are they working on any technical innovations that can alleviate that concern for future buyers?
> 
> I could think of at least a half a dozen more but I'll stop there
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure there will be plenty of chronos 2019 so they won't respond to that. 
Mr Kubo (the GS designer) considers Grammar of design to be very important for all GS models. Size has to do with legibility but they are working on making smaller Astrons and smaller diver's. The Diashield question is great, will forward it.


----------



## Seppia

yonsson said:


> Size has to do with legibility


So I'm guessing recently they made a move into the "legible from the moon" market?


----------



## Seppia

Seriously, the most recent gigantic diver and chronos are nothing short of ridiculous. 
Who the hell wears a 47mm Chrono or a 48mm, 2cm thick diver?

I would be curious to have sales figures from these. 

Hopefully they get their brains back at Seiko and start offering more moderately sized watches. 
I have very high expectations for the new GMT quartz models, can’t wait.


----------



## kamonjj

Just tell them to make a GS diver in a 40mm case with a 9f and a date with an upgraded clasp design. They will guarantee 1 sale! Hahahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

kamonjj said:


> Just tell them to make a GS diver in a 40mm case with a 9f and a date with an upgraded clasp design. They will guarantee 1 sale! Hahahahahaha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112

Seppia said:


> Seriously, the most recent gigantic diver and chronos are nothing short of ridiculous.
> Who the hell wears a 47mm Chrono or a 48mm, 2cm thick diver?
> 
> I would be curious to have sales figures from these.
> 
> Hopefully they get their brains back at Seiko and start offering more moderately sized watches.
> I have very high expectations for the new GMT quartz models, can't wait.


You can't please everybody I suppose. Love my GS diver at its current size.









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Hoping Seiko comes out with a Turtunasumogun.


----------



## fluence4

WOOOW
.
.
.
Thanks to @misterrolex /instagram


----------



## Kohe321

That's a ridiculously awesome watch!

Excited to see what else they have coming as well.


----------



## Cobia

yonsson said:


> I'm pretty sure there will be plenty of chronos 2019 so they won't respond to that.
> Mr Kubo (the GS designer) considers Grammar of design to be very important for all GS models. Size has to do with legibility but they are working on making smaller Astrons and smaller diver's. The Diashield question is great, will forward it.


Hi mate, if possible id like you to ask Seiko about the process of alignment in their dive watches, maybe ask why is the process so hard for seiko, why cant they use laser operated machines that read the alignment so it lines this stuff up perfectly?
Id like to find out if they even care about this problem, im hoping you can do a bit of digging about the process, why its so difficult, why havnt they figured out a better method?
Thanks


----------



## nupicasso

Cobia said:


> Hi mate, if possible id like you to ask Seiko about the process of alignment in their dive watches, maybe ask why is the process so hard for seiko, why cant they use laser operated machines that read the alignment so it lines this stuff up perfectly?
> Id like to find out if they even care about this problem, im hoping you can do a bit of digging about the process, why its so difficult, why havnt they figured out a better method?
> Thanks


Here here!

Inquiring minds want to know!!!

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

Sacrilege maybe, but honestly I'm not as impressed with the 6159 as I hoped to be...Might even say I'm quite bored with it, despite the original being my favorite diver of all time... :/

Perhaps I'm just burnt out by all of the vintage re-editions and just want to see something new. Luckily this is not even the tip of the iceberg just yet, but I'm really hoping for some mind bending new designs like the so far controversial $2K GMT


----------



## shelfcompact

Need better pics of that 6159


----------



## impalass

fluence4 said:


> WOOOW
> .
> .
> .
> Thanks to @misterrolex /instagram


Was pretty interested in the SLA025 but it seems nearly as bulbous as my SBDX001. :-s

Unless the height is lower than I imagine it's a pass for me, plan B is a GS diver. :think:


----------



## Cobia

Any seiko new releases from Basel yet?, its started today.


----------



## valuewatchguy

fluence4 said:


> WOOOW
> .
> .
> .
> Thanks to @misterrolex /instagram


The watch looks great but it does still seem to sit tall and proud like the watch formerly known as the mm300.

I'm glad I kept my SLA and diverted some other funds to picking up a NOS sbga031.

Now what is the GMT quartz look like?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.sphinx

ahonobaka said:


> ...
> Perhaps I'm just burnt out by all of the vintage re-editions and just want to see something new. Luckily this is not even the tip of the iceberg just yet, but I'm really hoping for some mind bending new designs like the so far controversial $2K GMT


I can't agree more. I keep thinking: OK, re-edition juggernaut in progress, really hits the spot with lots of folks, commercially justifiable... but what are Seiko _actually_ working on? In that regard I am really excited to see something like the new weird GMTs. Not my cup of tea, but hey, at least it's _a thing. _


----------



## Terry Lennox

Noted: "There are currently 99 users browsing this thread. (30 members and 69 guests)"


----------



## ahonobaka

Been following misterrolex who's been quick with the updates so far:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BglqI6JF6Rs/


----------



## 2manylegobricks

Just saw this on my Instagram, new Seiko with Marine Master case.


----------



## ahonobaka

^Yes! Looks good, but lug to lug still a concern for me now that we've seen it in the metal...Prefer these to the 051/053 re-editions though


----------



## ffnc1020

If the lug to lug is around 48mm then I might be able to get behind this. And the mod possibilities.


----------



## G26okie

I'm in the market for a diver, had pretty much decided on the sbbn035 tuna, but maybe something interesting comes outta basel!


----------



## SISL

Maybe MM case, but 200m instead of 300.


----------



## kamonjj

jdelage said:


> Maybe MM case, but 200m instead of 300.


Maybe same style case. Hopefully a little thinner. Could be a real winner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione

seiko is really dedicated to that 'X' .. mm300 was much better than that thing..


----------



## ahonobaka

These are the leaked 6159 modern interpretations like we saw with the 62MAS modern interpretations (SBDC/SPB051/053) last year. I'm guessing similar case size accordingly, but def. don't expect this to be the MM300 "replacement"


----------



## timetellinnoob

could we just do a baselworld 2018 thread instead of posting these all in here?


----------



## JLS_Systems

timetellinnoob said:


> could we just do a baselworld 2018 thread instead of posting these all in here?


I agree. Lets do that.


----------



## dsquared24

timetellinnoob said:


> could we just do a baselworld 2018 thread instead of posting these all in here?


+1 to that


----------



## valuewatchguy

JLS_Systems said:


> I agree. Lets do that.


past experience tells me that people will still post here since this is Seiko specific and the broohaha from Basel lasts 1 week


----------



## burns78

atarione said:


> seiko is really dedicated to that 'X' .. mm300 was much better than that thing..


Seiko got lost in her own forest


----------



## sblantipodi

fluence4 said:


> WOOOW
> .
> .
> .
> Thanks to @misterrolex /instagram


stamped caseback is scandalous, cheap watches have better one.


----------



## Terry Lennox

Ugh. Now I have to check both threads. 
Great...


----------



## timetellinnoob

Terry Lennox said:


> Ugh. Now I have to check both threads.
> Great...


do you not just regularly look at all the threads that appeal to you? it's not supposed to be thought of as _work_, haha.


----------



## fluence4

timetellinnoob said:


> could we just do a baselworld 2018 thread instead of posting these all in here?


No please. This thread is just for that- posting new Seikos 😀


----------



## Terry Lennox

timetellinnoob said:


> do you not just regularly look at all the threads that appeal to you? it's not supposed to be thought of as _work_, haha.


I've got everything open in tabs like a day trader...


----------



## Tycho Brahe

the post about smaller than 40mm - For me anything smaller than 43/44mm looks like I am wearing a kids watch. Im glad Seiko is finally making larger watches. I did not own many Seikos or Seiko 5s until recently- The SRP777 Turtle is perfect and now own SRPB89, SRPB91, SRPA03, SRP601 & SRP741.


----------



## Biggles3

Some Baselworld Beauties 









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds

^^^ Thanks for sharing. Why Seiko doesn't sign their crowns kills the desire for me. They are good looking watches without a doubt, and then I notice their cheap looking crowns and don't care anymore.


----------



## YoureTerrific

Biggles3 said:


> Some Baselworld Beauties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Do we have reference numbers for all of these?


----------



## Galaga

YoureTerrific said:


> Do we have reference numbers for all of these?


Yes, check Seiko Basel thread.


----------



## Cobia

Biggles3 said:


> Some Baselworld Beauties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


BOOM!!! Thanks mate, absolutely stunning.


----------



## fluence4

So MM300 now has sapphire, longer minute hand and new bezel (ceramic). Actually I like it.


----------



## fallingtitan

Galaga said:


> Yes, check Seiko Basel thread.


where is the seiko basel thread. i go to 2018 its not even on first page of bassel world forum


----------



## shelfcompact

fallingtitan said:


> where is the seiko basel thread. i go to 2018 its not even on first page of bassel world forum


Here on the Seiko forum.


----------



## seikomatic

fluence4 said:


> So MM300 now has sapphire, longer minute hand and new bezel (ceramic). Actually I like it.


Where did you learn that?


----------



## fluence4

seikomatic said:


> fluence4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So MM300 now has sapphire, longer minute hand and new bezel (ceramic). Actually I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you learn that?
Click to expand...

You can see that the minute hand is a little bit longer. All new higher end divers from Seiko have sapphire crystals. For the bezel I am not so sure but it looks so strange- why Seiko would change the bezel so much (removing the lume pip).


----------



## aalin13

fluence4 said:


> You can see that the minute hand is a little bit longer. All new higher end divers from Seiko have sapphire crystals. For the bezel I am not so sure but it looks so strange- why Seiko would change the bezel so much (removing the lume pip).


The minute hand looks the same to me, and no idea about the sapphire. But I agree the bezel looks different in these photos, but there's no way of knowing if it's ceramic


----------



## yonsson

90 minutes until the press conference. 
The SLA025 doesn’t impress me so far but the cheaper 6R15 SPB077 and 079 look GREAT, that case looks extremely thin for being a SEIKO diver. Will handle them soon, feel free to steal the pics from insta and share them here, I’ll try to upload them here later this evening.


----------



## yonsson

And the 9FGMT models are not Baselworld releases, they will be released later this year or early 2019.


----------



## petr_cha

I guess it is not ceramics.. looks like the same bezel as on sbp51.


----------



## Reyken

All of the 9fGMT´s ? Including the limited black/yellow? That would be great since there are so many cool releases this year so far (at least for me) so far.. it would be appreciated if at least some watches would be out later this year, or I would have zero chance of getting my hands on a limited edition due to lack of money  

But now please stop reading my comment and try to get as many Seiko pictures as soon as possible


----------



## fluence4

aalin13 said:


> fluence4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that the minute hand is a little bit longer. All new higher end divers from Seiko have sapphire crystals. For the bezel I am not so sure but it looks so strange- why Seiko would change the bezel so much (removing the lume pip).
> 
> 
> 
> The minute hand looks the same to me, and no idea about the sapphire. But I agree the bezel looks different in these photos, but there's no way of knowing if it's ceramic
Click to expand...

Check this!


----------



## aalin13

fluence4 said:


> Check this!


Confirmed ceramic bezel

https://www.seikowatches.com/au-en/products/prospex/special/1968commemorativeedition/


----------



## valuewatchguy

aalin13 said:


> Confirmed ceramic bezel
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/au-en/products/prospex/special/1968commemorativeedition/


$4100 USD......ouch....makes my SLA017 feel like a bargain

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

Well, everyone wanted sapphire and ceramic... that's what happens.


----------



## panda-R

JoeOBrien said:


> Well, everyone wanted sapphire and ceramic... that's what happens.


Haha suckers!

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## khd

I reckon the green MM300 looks super cool... but not sure why they only lumed the bezel up to 20, is that number significant or something?

Also I reckon this would be a pretty cool update for the MM300 if they did a regular one in black, but hopefully the price would settle down closer to what the SBDX017 was!


----------



## JoeOBrien

Same reason many dive bezels have the first 20 minutes in a different colour - it used to be helpful for timing decompression stops.


----------



## oakwood

That 'X' is atrocious.
I can understand the prospex 'X' being on the 6r15 versions, but not on the actual Marinemaster.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Guys, I've got it. Here's what they do to solve the MM300 Prospex dilemma: Keep the logo off the dial, but have a repeating "Prospex" followed by the X around the inside of the dial ring, like certain other brands do


----------



## Cobia




----------



## fluence4

I am 100% sure that the minute hand is a little bit longer that the one on sbdx017.


----------



## impalass

Both the green MM300 replacement and the 6159 reissue are 15+mm in height, totally kills it for me. 

To echo VWG's statement, glad I have my SLA017 !


----------



## kamonjj

impalass said:


> Both the green MM300 replacement and the 6159 reissue are 15+mm in height, totally kills it for me.
> 
> To echo VWG's statement, glad I have my SLA017 !


Seems like a lot of us SLA017 owners are happier with last years reissue than this years. Its very well proportioned, reasonably priced and without the X on the dial. I really dig both the mm and 6105. However, they are both too big for my little 6.3in wrist, the 6105 is well outside of my Seiko budget, and the mm has an X on the dial. Looks like I'll be keeping my money this year. Wtf!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75

New turtle ref # SRPC23

http://www.gnomonwatches.com/prospex-turtle-200m-automatic-anthracite-ref-srpc23j1


----------



## Terry Lennox

dt75 said:


> New turtle ref # SRPC23
> 
> Seiko Watches - Prospex Turtle 200M Automatic Anthracite Ref. SRPC23J1


And Gnomon has now removed the page for the SRP777. Previously I had been told they expected more shipments but now they tell me they don't think any more are coming.


----------



## Aliens Exist

From Seiko 2018 brochure, You can download it as PDF or view in browser

Still image of new 6L35 Caliber


Solar Shrouded Divers


Cocktail time for Women


----------



## JoeOBrien

Aliens Exist said:


> From Seiko 2018 brochure, You can download it as PDF or view in browser
> 
> Still image of new 6L35 Caliber


Nice! Thanks. Pretty sure they've used the 4L25 as a base there.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Aliens Exist said:


> Cocktail time for Women


I wonder what the lug width is on these. I hope it's not an annoying 17mm.


----------



## jason042779

Finally Seiko gets with the program and updates to 28,800 beat rate on 6L35. Will these trickle down into the mid-tier pieces, including the divers?


----------



## huangcjz

jason042779 said:


> Finally Seiko gets with the program and updates to 28,800 beat rate on 6L35. Will these trickle down into the mid-tier pieces, including the divers?


I kind of doubt it, since the 6L is based on the 4L, which was only used in watches that cost $1,600 USD in the SARA range about a decade ago (which is just under $1,900 USD including inflation to today, so similar in range to the $2,200 of the new Presage), and in even more expensive Credors.


----------



## yonsson

HERE WE GO!!!









































No time to answer questions now, sorry, but time to upload a few photos at least. 
6L35 = new movement, a 28800 vph 6R15 based THINNER movement. 
The dial on this one is amazing, looks a lot like the Seiko Superior quartz from the early 80s. 
Zaratsu Polish, tempered seconds hand and frakking awesome!!!!!


----------



## yonsson

Another winner, SPB077 (black), SPB079 (blue bezel insert). THIN case! Just under 13mm thick. Love it!


----------



## yonsson

SLA025, 8l55, 15.7mm thick and embossed (not applied) logo. Not impressed, sorry.


----------



## yonsson




----------



## yonsson

VFA, stands for very frakking awesome!


----------



## jr81

Man, what a letdown the SLA025 is. I mean it looks nice, but the height just kills it. Awful.


----------



## petr_cha

Thanks a lot!


----------



## yonsson




----------



## sblantipodi

khd said:


> I reckon the green MM300 looks super cool... but not sure why they only lumed the bezel up to 20, is that number significant or something?
> 
> Also I reckon this would be a pretty cool update for the MM300 if they did a regular one in black, but hopefully the price would settle down closer to what the SBDX017 was!


I agree, the lumed bezel up to 20 is ugly, I would have preferred a completely lumed bezel or simply a dark one.


----------



## yonsson

Daini logo dial LE, sweet dial!


----------



## depwnz

Apparently the 6L is to be called SARA015, thus reviving the forgotten short-lived line.


----------



## yonsson

This SLA019 thingy.... was hesitant before Basel but damn!!!!! Ceramic bezel inlay, sapphire crystal, very nice!


----------



## PrimorisOrdo

I really like that new presage with the zaratsu. I'm sure I can't afford it tho'...

I also love that limited edition one with Daini logo dial LE. Looks super clean and organized.


----------



## JoeOBrien

yonsson said:


> Another winner, SPB077 (black), SPB079 (blue bezel insert). THIN case! Just under 13mm thick. Love it!


According to the Prospex site, it's just over at 13.05mm, but it's still slightly thinner than the 51/53.



yonsson said:


> 6L35 = new movement, a 28800 vph 6R15 based THINNER movement.


I'm sure there's alot of 6R DNA (and parts, probably), but there's a definite 4L25 resemblance in the architecture.

View attachment 12997511


HA! You all laughed when I suggested it might be 4S/4L based! You all said: those movements are too high-end to be used in a mere Presage! This fool doesn't know what he's talking about! He's insane! Seize him! Throw him out the nearest window!


----------



## shelfcompact

Just to note, the SPB077J1 and SPB079J1 are the "modern reinterpretations" of the SLA025.

Aside from the Tuna hands, I kinda like these, mainly how thinner (13.05 mm) they are compared to other divers.


----------



## T1meout

Lol the bezel on the SLA025 is almost as thick as the case itself. Total fail sauce.


----------



## burns78

*Only SLA019J1 is very cool ! *(and of course all GS)


----------



## kamonjj

My Basel take away: Grand Seiko still has the most beautiful dials.

All new Seiko offerings, I’ll pass. Very sad about the sla025. Withdrew my deposit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox

Good photos. As always, they look much better in real context than in those flat Seiko stock images.


----------



## sammyl1000

I just want to say to Yonnson thanks a lot for posting to this thread.  Not worthy!

Seiko have produced some amazing pieces this year! I want the green MM300. Just wow.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmeyall

The Samurai has been totally forgotten by Seiko... pretty obvious the Turtle has been the runaway success in the affordable divers for them.


----------



## YoureTerrific

sammyl1000 said:


> I just want to say to Yonnson thanks a lot for posting to this thread.


Hear, hear!


----------



## YoureTerrific

Nothing about our precious 9f GMTs ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## BabisStinson

yonsson said:


> Daini logo dial LE, sweet dial!


Most beautiful watch from Seiko and one of the best this year. Wish I could own one, or at least find a similar one..!
Thanks for the photos mate.


----------



## Dunelm

depwnz said:


> Apparently the 6L is to be called SARA015, thus reviving the forgotten short-lived line.


The brochure lists it as the SJE073J1. 40.7mm. Limited to 1881 pieces.


----------



## Dunelm

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I wonder what the lug width is on these. I hope it's not an annoying 17mm.


Based on width listed at 33.8mm, a quick bit of measuring suggests 18mm lugs.


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> According to the Prospex site, it's just over at 13.05mm, but it's still slightly thinner than the 51/53.
> 
> I'm sure there's alot of 6R DNA (and parts, probably), but there's a definite 4L25 resemblance in the architecture.
> 
> View attachment 12997511
> 
> 
> HA! You all laughed when I suggested it might be 4S/4L based! You all said: those movements are too high-end to be used in a mere Presage! This fool doesn't know what he's talking about! He's insane! Seize him! Throw him out the nearest window!


I don't know what you mean by that but the 6L is based on the 6R according to seiko, I asked them.


----------



## yonsson

The 9FGMTs are NOT Baselworld releases.


----------



## yonsson

I hope there will be a dedicated website to the dial Malin process of these because that was awesome. There is a video of the procedure, don't know if it's online yet. 
Måns don't miss the live Instagram feed, the press release was really funny with "presage dial cooking" tv show.


----------



## yonsson

We have a long photo session with SEIKO tomorrow, so if you have particular pic requests, now is the time to make them.


----------



## T1meout

Please try to get some profile and crown shots as well.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> We have a long photo session with SEIKO tomorrow, so if you have particular pic requests, now is the time to make them.


Could you take some photos of the back of the SJE073J1 and of the 6L35 movement, please? Thank you very much!


----------



## JoeOBrien

Yes, so we can see how much like the 4L it is


----------



## oakwood

yonsson said:


> We have a long photo session with SEIKO tomorrow, so if you have particular pic requests, now is the time to make them.


Various shots of the green MM (SLA019) and the SLA025 side by side for size comparison. Like height, overall size, etc.

How did you feel about the Prospex X on the green MM? Was it noticeable you think?

Also, please ask if they plan on making a GS air diver using the new 8L55.
Or if they plan on making more MM versions other than the green one. Perhaps with the 'Marinemaster' moniker on the dial instead of the X.

Also, thanks for all the great shots and coverage!


----------



## huangcjz

depwnz said:


> Apparently the 6L is to be called SARA015, thus reviving the forgotten short-lived line.


The SJE name itself is a revival of a dress watch line with high-end 4S movements from the 1990s - I can't post a link because I'm too new, but if you Google "Seiko SJE" then you'll find it. Apparently it was known as the "Swiss" Seiko", I guess because it was meant to compete with Swiss watches.


----------



## Domo

JoeOBrien said:


> HA! You all laughed when I suggested it might be 4S/4L based! You all said: those movements are too high-end to be used in a mere Presage! This fool doesn't know what he's talking about! He's insane! Seize him! Throw him out the nearest window!


To be fair, I said there was no way it would be based on the 4S as it was too small and high-endy, AND, I actively protested _against _ your defenestration ;-);-);-)

Also, yonsson, your pics are the best :-!


----------



## Domo

yonsson said:


> We have a long photo session with SEIKO tomorrow, so if you have particular pic requests, now is the time to make them.





huangcjz said:


> Could you take some photos of the back of the SJE073J1 and of the 6L35 movement, please? Thank you very much!


Yes PLEASE yonsson! Movement shots of the 6L35 and the 9S25! In lots of different positions with the rotors turned. I do like movement shots!!


----------



## MID

yonsson said:


> The 9FGMTs are NOT Baselworld releases.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! That is like so not fair!

When do we see them for real? When will they come out? I need information! Pictures!


----------



## verdi88

Are there any other lower level Presage releases?

Sent from my ASUS_Z017DA using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

verdi88 said:


> Are there any other lower level Presage releases?


How low? I'm eying the ladies SRP853J1 red cocktail-inspired model and hope it comes in under USD $300.


----------



## 6R15

Seiko is really upping their dial game


----------



## psychobooe

Some more "in the flesh" pictures of the SPB077 would be much appreciated. Also, is the second hand on that watch polished or brushed or something else? It almost looks black in some of the pictures. Thanks so much!


----------



## ahonobaka

Credits to yonsson as always....I didn't know I needed a Presage Shippo dial based on other photos/video, but after seeing those photos...Wow!


----------



## eXis10z

Might be easier for him if you guys start a list of photo requests. Beats having him browse all the pages with requests scattered here and there.


----------



## burns78

BabisStinson said:


> Most beautiful watch from Seiko and one of the best this year. Wish I could own one, or at least find a similar one..!
> Thanks for the photos mate.


Buddy's, Seiko showed sbgj003?


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> Could you take some photos of the back of the SJE073J1 and of the 6L35 movement, please? Thank you very much!


The watches displayed at Basel are dummy's, no movements in them and not the correct caseback for most models. So sorry, not possible.

"crow shots", is that crown shots?

Will take ale some more of the SLA019 and SPB-models.


----------



## yonsson

SEIKO laughed when I asked them if there was any truth to the (insane) rumor that the Turtle would be discontinued.


----------



## T1meout

Yep, meant to write “crown.” Autocorrect......


----------



## Toshk

Thanks again for great effort! 

Could you please take some pics of the Quartz and solar Tunas? Case backs, straps etc. 22mm lugs I presume?


----------



## Mtek

@yonsonn Can you ask, find out if the LE green model will be introduced in a non limited traditional black version? Thank you.


----------



## T1meout

Mtek said:


> @yonsonn Can you ask, find out if the LE green model will be introduced in a non limited traditional black version? Thank you.


Even if they intend to, what makes you think that anyone at Baselworld would be willing, able or have permission to divulge such information? They've chosen not to release one at Baselworld. That's all we know. Maybe they will, maybe they won't. You'll just have to be patient.


----------



## Gilmour

Only question important is about alligment.


----------



## Reyken

Just got a call from my AD - they already got the SBGH267! So what else to do than to immediatly get into the car and go check it out!

And I have to say - yea, it IS a really cool watch..but, and I hate that there is a "but" (at least for me) as I am a great GS fanboy.

The dialwork is awesome, pure GS .. but as soon as I hold the watch about 15- 20 cm away from my eyes (I have good eyes) I do not see the spiral pattern in the middle anymore but only the outer areas of the dial.

The new case looks formidable and is very well proportioned. 
The rotor is crazy good looking ! (no picture unfortunately, forgot that one)

Will I buy one? No - but mostly because I have really small wrists and 39,5mm for a dress watch is just too much for them..unfortunately


----------



## khd

itsmeyall said:


> The Samurai has been totally forgotten by Seiko... pretty obvious the Turtle has been the runaway success in the affordable divers for them.


Not saying the Turtle isn't popular, but I don't see where you get that part about "forgetting" the Samurai from... they did spend the best part of a week teasing the release of the Orange Samurai on Instagram not all that long ago, and the Samurai was one of only three Prospex models (including the Turtle and Solar Chrono) to get the Fabien Cousteau "Save the Ocean" treatment (shown on pp20-21 of the Seiko 2018 Baselworld brochure:









Seems to me like the Samurai is still one of the core Prospex models right alongside the Turtle ;-)


----------



## oakwood

Reyken said:


> but as soon as I hold the watch about 15- 20 cm away from my eyes (I have good eyes) I do not see the spiral pattern in the middle anymore but only the outer areas of the dial.


I see this as a good thing, actually. I bet that dial shifts from a flat black to a vibrant spiral pattern as the lighting changes. This kind of dynamism is to die for.


----------



## walrusmonger

Not impressed with the sla025, especially at $5400. The sla019 is a knockout and I wish I could pick one up. The only Basel release I’m going to get, which I preordered last night, is the 1000m golden tuna. I’ve been trying to get a vintage one for months but there is always something off with them. For right around 2k I’ll have a brand new one with that sexy dial. Love the original tuna hands so much.


----------



## fluence4

Seiko really made very nice affordable homage of the mighty golden tuna. For 420€ even with plastic shroud is not bad.
.
.
.
Photo courtesy of #68molle /Instagram


----------



## davym2112

Image from Seiko Japan of the green MM300 bit the image is so dark it looks black.
Would imagine this is a pretty good clue to what the new black MM300 will look like if and when it is released.









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## riposte




----------



## verdi88

Mr. James Duffy said:


> How low? I'm eying the ladies SRP853J1 red cocktail-inspired model and hope it comes in under USD $300.


Those with 4Rxx movements. Like the Cocktail Time reissue..

Sent from my ASUS_Z017DA using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

verdi88 said:


> Those with 4Rxx movements. Like the Cocktail Time reissue..


Yup. I wouldn't put it passed Seiko to milk the 40mm 4R35 dress watch form factor for the next few years. I'm hoping they make more dial variants for these 34mm ladies models as well and price them lower than their 40mm counterparts.


----------



## Domo

I think the tunas are the realistic-buy standouts this year. I just wish the "affordable" version was slightly less affordable and done in the spec of a 300m 7C46 tuna. Otherwise I think they got those spot on


----------



## valuewatchguy

Domo said:


> I think the tunas are the realistic-buy standouts this year. I just wish the "affordable" version was slightly less affordable and done in the spec of a 300m 7C46 tuna. Otherwise I think they got those spot on


You mean the solar tuna?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

davym2112 said:


> Image from Seiko Japan of the green MM300 bit the image is so dark it looks black.
> Would imagine this is a pretty good clue to what the new black MM300 will look like if and when it is released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


That photo isn't representative at all of the SLA019, strange shot to choose.


----------



## yonsson

.


----------



## yonsson

SLA025


----------



## yonsson

SLA019


----------



## davym2112

yonsson said:


> That photo isn't representative at all of the SLA019, strange shot to choose.


Agree 100 % ,no idea how they ended up with it looking black on an official release photo..

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

yonsson said:


> SLA025


the ugliest watch of this year.
I don't know how they can produce such a good watch with such an amazing caliber in such an ugly shape.
it is ugly and the stamped caseback is not nearly decent for such a price tag.


----------



## yonsson




----------



## yonsson




----------



## yonsson




----------



## sblantipodi

yonsson said:


>


we need the black


----------



## Jlawjj

yonsson said:


>


This is HOT!!!! What's the price tag on this bad boy? I still have one kidney left!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

6159 VS SLA025


----------



## walrusmonger

yonsson said:


> l


Do you know what the gold tuna bezel is made from?


----------



## sblantipodi

walrusmonger said:


> Do you know what the gold tuna bezel is made from?


esoteric matter


----------



## Mtek

Can anyone recommend an AD for the SLA025 pre order?


----------



## davym2112

Mtek said:


> Can anyone recommend an AD for the SLA025 pre order?


What country are you in ?

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtek

davym2112 said:


> Mtek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend an AD for the SLA025 pre order?
> 
> 
> 
> What country are you in ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

USA - I've ordered from Seiya before, just not sure if he is an AD and will have the earliest access.


----------



## Domo

valuewatchguy said:


> You mean the solar tuna?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yeah..They could keep the solar as is too, just wish there was a 300m 7C46 version. The solar tunas always felt like tuna-lite to me, while the 300m 7C46 tunas are cheaper tunas but they have the feel of the proper ones.


----------



## oakwood

yonsson said:


> SLA025


Did you notice any difference in size and height between the SLA025 and the new green MM?
On paper the SLA025 is supposed to be slightly larger and thicker.


----------



## ahonobaka

Love that save the ocean dial, also the SLA025 looking fresher in video. As far as the green PS300, it's interesting to see how light interacts with the new ceramic bezel and sapphire glass, especially with that more open dial. Personally I prefer the SBDX017 as I'm at the end of the day a traditionalist, and the shorter height on the OG helps


----------



## davym2112

ahonobaka said:


> Love that save the ocean dial, also the SLA025 looking fresher in video. As far as the green PS300, it's interesting to see how light interacts with the new ceramic bezel and sapphire glass, especially with that more open dial. Personally I prefer the SBDX017 as I'm at the end of the day a traditionalist, and the shorter height on the OG helps


Wasn't impressed at all with the SLA025 photos so far but this video has changed my mind. The green 300 looks absolutely stunning

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

The new golden tuna looks really well done. The sla025 just too thick, beautiful dial but flat case back, long lugs, and thickness will never let it wear well as a desk diver. The green PS300....nice but not $4000 nice, even with the sapphire and ceramic. SD Tunas are available for less with better finishing, titanium, sapphire, and much more accurate movements. The SPB77, just needs a handset swap to be a real winner, i see this one being modded early and often. The solar tuna.....yeah i wish it had a metal shroud but under $400 (likely grey market sales price), I'm in anyway. Love the OG handset!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## G26okie

valuewatchguy said:


> The new golden tuna looks really well done. The sla025 just too thick, beautiful dial but flat case back, long lugs, and thickness will never let it wear well as a desk diver. The green PS300....nice but not $4000 nice, even with the sapphire and ceramic. SD Tunas are available for less with better finishing, titanium, sapphire, and much more accurate movements. The SPB77, just needs a handset swap to be a real winner, i see this one being modded early and often. The solar tuna.....yeah i wish it had a metal shroud but under $400 (likely grey market sales price), I'm in anyway. Love the OG handset!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Someone comes out with a ceramic or sapphire bezel insert for the spb077 and it's over.


----------



## Diego Ledezma

I haven´t seen this posted, has been under the radar with all the Basel world releases. Can´t find more info, it looks like a Thai release.


----------



## Disneydave

In case anyone wanted, timelessluxwatches.com seems to be taking pre-orders for a lot of the Baselworld releases, including the Save the Oceans Samurai and Turtle.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mapurisa

Is that an 'extra wide' cyclops on the srpc95?


----------



## Ftumch

sblantipodi said:


> the ugliest watch of this year.
> I don't know how they can produce such a good watch with such an amazing caliber in such an ugly shape.
> it is ugly and the stamped caseback is not nearly decent for such a price tag.


To me it's stunning. A great balance of understated class and tool-like utility.

The price is absurd, but watch prices just are.


----------



## verdi88

https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2018/3/24/baselworld-2018-releases-presage-karesansui-zen-garden

Does anybodyhave more info on these models?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

oakwood said:


> Did you notice any difference in size and height between the SLA025 and the new green MM?
> On paper the SLA025 is supposed to be slightly larger and thicker.


Hard to compare two differently styled watches.


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


>


Thanks man. 22mm lugs?


----------



## fluence4

A new turtle is coming soon- SRPC95!


----------



## omega__1

fluence4 said:


> A new turtle is coming soon- SRPC95!
> View attachment 13002297


I didn't think I would like an orange Turtle but that looks surprisingly good!

Sent from LV-426 using an acoustical beacon of unknown origin


----------



## oakwood

yonsson said:


> Hard to compare two differently styled watches.


I was talking about the SLA019 compared to the SLA025.
Those are very similarly styled.


----------



## zaratsu

fluence4 said:


> A new turtle is coming soon- SRPC95!
> View attachment 13002297


For those who think a regular sized cyclops isn't enough 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN

fluence4 said:


> A new turtle is coming soon- SRPC95!
> View attachment 13002297


Cyclops. Sigh...


----------



## messyGarage

And seems sunburst... sigh sigh

I love other colors in sunburst, but orange for me needs to be "signal orange"


----------



## muasua

I call it now, they will release turtle 2.0 in standard color with this flat indecies and burst dial soon.


----------



## khd

Oh man I have long dreamt of an Orange Turtle... cyclops I can deal with (only because I've previously seen they can be removed), but the sunburst finish is not what I had in mind, I was thinking more of a flat finish a la Doxa or Orange Samurai. 

Still, this is close enough to what I was thinking to make me more confident than ever that an Orange Turtle done right would be spot on for me... and hey, hopefully there are others out there who will enjoy this one also :-!


----------



## fluence4

muasua said:


> I call it now, they will release turtle 2.0 in standard color with this flat indecies and burst dial soon.


I hope you are right but this markers are actually raised from the dial ( looking like aplied). The top line is flat not "bubble like" on the current one (maybe this is what you mean). Anyway still my favorite is the grey sunburst dial one- srpc23.


----------



## brandon\

PYLTN said:


> Cyclops. Sigh...


Just look at it as extra motivation for a sapphire crystal. It takes me less than 5 minutes to swap a crystal.


----------



## Ftumch

Why is the SLA025 so expensive? More than a GS.


----------



## countingseconds

fluence4 said:


> A new turtle is coming soon- SRPC95!
> View attachment 13002297


Finally. Love the orange, hate the cyclops.


----------



## Wutch

yonsson said:


> I hope there will be a dedicated website to the dial Malin process of these because that was awesome. There is a video of the procedure, don't know if it's online yet.
> Måns don't miss the live Instagram feed, the press release was really funny with "presage dial cooking" tv show.


Absolutely love these - I hope that a similar, non-LE version comes out down the road so that I can eventually grab one. Here's a video from Baselworld presentation, which covers some of the manufacturing process -


----------



## Rissei

Ftumch said:


> Why is the SLA025 so expensive? More than a GS.


More than a GS, cheaper than a good condition 6159.


----------



## Ftumch

Rissei said:


> More than a GS, cheaper than a good condition 6159.


So a because-we-can price.


----------



## hbryant130

countingseconds said:


> Finally. Love the orange, hate the cyclops.


My old eyes like the cyclops. I'm a sucker for the candy bar magnifier on some day/date Seikos


----------



## impalass

Ftumch said:


> Why is the SLA025 so expensive? More than a GS.


They charge more because they can, we buy them anyway. 

Too big. Too expensive. Too unregulated (?) and I want one regardless. :roll:


----------



## slow_mo

Ftumch said:


> Why is the SLA025 so expensive? More than a GS.


Luckily it's too big for me... else I gotta sell a kidney. Sold one kidney last year for SLA017!


----------



## 59yukon01

Orange Turdle finally! Get rid of that ugly ass cyclops, and put on a 777 bezel insert and it's a winner.


----------



## yonsson

oakwood said:


> I was talking about the SLA019 compared to the SLA025.
> Those are very similarly styled.


I know what u mean but IRL the cases are quite different. Only tried them on fast.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Mtek said:


> Can anyone recommend an AD for the SLA025 pre order?


I'll take one of those stacks of 100s you're kicking around if you need to clear them out of your way


----------



## B1ff_77

When I first saw the SPB077 I was totally underwhelmed. But the more I see of the the more I like - with a fairly simple hand swap i think it could be perfect. 

I'm hoping the 44mm case means it will have much the same dial/bezel size as the turtle re-issue, so won't look too much like a dinner plate on my 7 inch wrist. But those hands are awful, even worse than they look on the SPB051 !


----------



## 2manylegobricks

I’m liking the new orange Turtle. I just picked up a orange Samurai on discount because I thought we would never see a orange dialed Turtle.


----------



## jr81

Yonsson, 

Can you share your thoughts on how the 025 wore compared to the 019? I’m assuming they wear pretty much the same but that bezel on the 025 just looks so tall in pictures but I’m not sure if it makes any difference when you see them in person.

Thanks.


----------



## borozgb

yonsson said:


> SLA025


The end. Thank you very much! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

det.briscoe's Instagram says that Seiko Japan's page for the SBDX017 Marinemaster 300 has been taken down, indicating that it's been discontinued. Perhaps the new green SLA019 is a last hurrah for the MM300 case design before a new model is introduced to replace it. You'd have thought that if they were just going to have the Prospex logo on the dial that they'd have introduced a non-limited black one at the same time as the green one - I don't know of an instance when Seiko has not made the default colour for a diver's watch available at the same time as any limited editions, in terms of competing for sales to the same people. Who knows, I guess? I doubt the SPB077/079 modern re-intepretations of the 6159 can be the replacements for the SBDX017, given their lower depth rating and 6R15 movement instead of 8L35.


----------



## ahonobaka

^IMO they HAVE TO release the PS300 in "normal" black. Why invest the time/money into producing a new ceramic bezel and sapphire if it couldn't be applied again on more models? I'm also betting it'll be an official worldwide release, we'll probably see it in May or end of year (all speculation of course)


----------



## fluence4

huangcjz said:


> det.briscoe's Instagram says that Seiko Japan's page for the SBDX017 Marinemaster 300 has been taken down, indicating that it's been discontinued. Perhaps the new green SLA019 is a last hurrah for the MM300 case design before a new model is introduced to replace it. You'd have thought that if they were just going to have the Prospex logo on the dial that they'd have introduced a non-limited black one at the same time as the green one - I don't know of an instance when Seiko has not made the default colour for a diver's watch available at the same time as any limited editions, in terms of competing for sales to the same people. Who knows, I guess? I doubt the SPB077/079 modern re-intepretations of the 6159 can be the replacements for the SBDX017, given their lower depth rating and 6R15 movement instead of 8L35.


Man come on! I mean they will release a regular one for sure. Making new bezel, dial, crystal, hands is not cheap and we now that Seiko is very efficient in production process. This is just marketing strategy adopted from Western companies.


----------



## phlabrooy

Just for the info ...

https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2018/3/24/baselworld-2018-releases-prospex-solar-tunas

Waiting for this one !

Regards,


----------



## yonsson

ahonobaka said:


> ^IMO they HAVE TO release the PS300 in "normal" black. Why invest the time/money into producing a new ceramic bezel and sapphire if it couldn't be applied again on more models? I'm also betting it'll be an official worldwide release, we'll probably see it in May or end of year (all speculation of course)


This! Of course it's going to come in a black version, I wouldn't be surprised if there will be some cool LE-models as well, a "save the ocean"-version for example. SEIKO is really pushing Prospex now.

What really makes me interested is that the SLA019 uses a ceramic bezel inlay. As you know, for "safety reasons", SEIKO considers IP (ion plating) to be better but customers often wants ceramics. And now the interesting part; does this mean the future GS diver's watch models we all hope for will have ceramic bezel inlays??


----------



## T1meout

Maybe, maybe not. We’ll have to wait and see.


----------



## yonsson

jr81 said:


> Yonsson,
> 
> Can you share your thoughts on how the 025 wore compared to the 019? I'm assuming they wear pretty much the same but that bezel on the 025 just looks so tall in pictures but I'm not sure if it makes any difference when you see them in person.
> 
> Thanks.











(Pic from Molle)

I really don't want to bash this model before I see the final product in natural light conditions but I'll make a little exception. 
The SLA025 is in theory the perfect watch, the design however is not for me. One of the things that makes the original 6159 such a great watch is that it's thin and the SLA025 is very thick. The bezel on the 6159 is recessed but not on the SLA025, the logo is applied on the 6159 but embossed on the SLA025, the SLA025 has drilled lugs and so on. The SLA025 is like a completely different watch and not what I was hoping for.

Comparing the SLA025 to the SLA019 is therefore a little tricky. Comparing a mm300 to a 6159 is easy but like I said, the 6159 and the SLA025 are not.
Im sure the SLA025 will wear just fine but it's big.

I dont thinki even answered your question but at least I tried.


----------



## jr81

yonsson said:


> jr81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yonsson,
> 
> Can you share your thoughts on how the 025 wore compared to the 019? I'm assuming they wear pretty much the same but that bezel on the 025 just looks so tall in pictures but I'm not sure if it makes any difference when you see them in person.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pic from Molle)
> 
> I really don't want to bash this model before I see the final product in natural light conditions but I'll make a little exception. ?
> The SLA025 is in theory the perfect watch, the design however is not for me. One of the things that makes the original 6159 such a great watch is that it's thin and the SLA025 is very thick. The bezel on the 6159 is recessed but not on the SLA025, the logo is applied on the 6159 but embossed on the SLA025, the SLA025 has drilled lugs and so on. The SLA025 is like a completely different watch and not what I was hoping for.
> 
> Comparing the SLA025 to the SLA019 is therefore a little tricky. Comparing a mm300 to a 6159 is easy but like I said, the 6159 and the SLA025 are not.
> Im sure the SLA025 will wear just fine but it's big.
> 
> I dont thinki even answered your question but at least I tried.
Click to expand...

Man, in this picture, you can really see how much they missed the mark with the 025 vs. the 6159. The 025 is massive in comparison!! Like you said, pretty much a totally different watch. In all honesty though, I'm okay with that because a direct copy of the original, that doesn't seem right either. I think that there should be minor differences just out of respect to the original. Main thing is that they preserve the spirit of the design and I don't think that was done here, unfortunately. All that being said, I think this watch becomes interesting and makes more sense if you view it as a hybrid of the 6159 and mm300. Design cues of the 6159 and size of the modem mm300, if you will.


----------



## yonsson

Basel is done for me for this year, a great year for a Seikoholic. 
My brain isn’t working correctly at the moment but when I get back home I’ll go through the thread to see if I have forgotten to upload any of the SEIKO/GS models here.


----------



## T1meout

I’ll be honest. Despite cracking jokes about the bezel thickness, I believe the 025 is a phenomenal looking watch. Even more so than the 017 design. Angular geometrical case design quite simply appeal most to me. That’s why I just had to buy the SBGW047. However the 025 is a huge watch. I fear that the lug to lug dimension is much to large for my wrist, leading to overhang. I also like the 019, which in fact corresponds with my birth year. But it as well may be to large for my 6,75 inch wrist.

One thing I’m absolutely certain of, is that in the flesh, the original watches will look much better/ nicer than these nonfunctional empty dummy cases which were presented at Baselworld. It’s always the case. I’m certain enthusiasm will be rekindled once they are released.

Decisions decisions.....


----------



## valuewatchguy

T1meout said:


> I'll be honest. Despite cracking jokes about the bezel thickness, I believe the 025 is a phenomenal looking watch. Even more so than the 017 design. Angular geometrical case design quite simply appeal most to me. That's why I just had to buy the SBGW047. However the 025 is a huge watch. I fear that the lug to lug dimension is much to large for my wrist, leading to overhang. I also like the 019, which in fact corresponds with my birth year. But it as well may be to large for my 6,75 inch wrist.
> 
> One thing I'm absolutely certain of, is that in the flesh, the original watches will look much better/ nicer than these nonfunctional empty dummy cases which were presented at Baselworld. It's always the case. I'm certain enthusiasm will be rekindled once they are released.
> 
> Decisions decisions.....


There will be buyers, of course. But compared to the response from Basel 2017 and the SLA017, people were falling all over themselves to slap deposits down at their AD. In fact the ONLY real criticism was the price..... we couldn't wrap our heads around paying $3400 (usd) for a Seiko. Europeans paid a bit more and that was a gripe as well.

So now $5400 USD and not nearly as wearable or true to the inspiration for the SLA025.....i dont think you'll need to worry about it selling out quickly. You likely have time to wait till they are released and then try it on in person at an AD before dropping the cash.

But you're right, it will look better in reviews to follow and there will buyers.

Edit: That SBGW047is phenominal! I'm on the look out for that or the SBGR095 for the reasons you mentioned above

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sammyl1000

It might already be here somewhere, but I can't find the info.. can anyone tell me the model of the stainless steel bracelet version of the new solar divers Sne498 & sne499?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout

valuewatchguy said:


> There will be buyers, of course. But compared to the response from Basel 2017 and the SLA017, people were falling all over themselves to slap deposits down at their AD. In fact the ONLY real criticism was the price..... we couldn't wrap our heads around paying $3400 (usd) for a Seiko. Europeans paid a bit more and that was a gripe as well.
> 
> So now $5400 USD and not nearly as wearable or true to the inspiration for the SLA025.....i dont think you'll need to worry about it selling out quickly. You likely have time to wait till they are released and then try it on in person at an AD before dropping the cash.
> 
> But you're right, it will look better in reviews to follow and there will buyers.
> 
> Edit: That SBGW047is phenominal! I'm on the look out for that or the SBGR095 for the reasons you mentioned above
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thank you. I still haven't made up my mind regarding the spring drive tuna either. It appeals more to me than the newly released golden tuna.


----------



## ry_mar

Am outrageously excited by the SARX055. No idea how long it's going to take to hunt one down, but what a beauty!


----------



## impalass

Have to agree with VWG, the hype is not there for the SLA025 like last years SLA017. 

We may be able to test drive these at an AD and buy at a discount, or just my wishful thinking.


----------



## huangcjz

ry_mar said:


> Am outrageously excited by the SARX055. No idea how long it's going to take to hunt one down, but what a beauty!


The non-limited-edition SARX055 with titanium case and bracelet, "frost" dial, and 6R15 movement isn't that new, it's been out and available since last November. It is and will remain a JDM (Japanese Domestic Market) model, so if you want one, you'll have to get it imported, or buy it from someone who's already exported it out of Japan and imported it into another country. The "SARX" model number prefix indicates a JDM watch. It costs ~$1,000 USD. Seiko's international boutiques carry some JDM models, but the one in Knightsbridge, London, England, at least does not carry any of the SARX line currently, though it did carry the SARB line, and does have the SDGMs. You can get it imported from sellers on Rakuten Global, Japan Online Store, Seiya Japan, Higuchi, Chino Watch (depending on your location - Chino does not ship to the EEA) and sometimes on eBay, though it seems to tend to be more expensive on eBay, since you are buying from a middleman re-seller.

The similar-looking new watch just announced at Baselworld 2018 is the SJE073 (international model number)/SARA015 (Japanese model number), which is limited to 1,881 pieces. The Japanese press release says that the SARA015 will be available in Japan on Friday, 12th October this year, so I guess that the SJE073 will be available internationally at around a similar time, though Seiko's international press release for the SJE073 doesn't specify a date, which makes me think that it will be available a bit later than the SARA015, only a price, which is $2,200 USD. The price is much higher despite the watch's similar appearance to the SARX055 due to the new 6L35 movement, which has a tighter accuracy tolerance rating, is 1.3 mm thinner than the 6R15, and has a higher beat-rate of 28,800 bph, compared to 21,600 bph for the 6R15. The 6L movement looks from the appearance of the shape of its bridges to be based on Seiko's existing 4L movement, which was available in similarly-priced watches a decade ago. The movement makes the SJE073/SARA015 thinner at 9.78 mm than the SARX055 at 11 mm, which was also enabled by making the case front-loading for the movement.

The SJE073/SARA015 has different markers on the dial to the SARX055 - the SJE073/SARA015 has double markers at 3, 6, and 9, not just at 12 as with the SARX055. The SJE073/SARA015 also have micro-groove marks as the finishing on the 3, 6, 9, and 12 markers, unlike the SARX055, which has a polished top finish to all of its markers. The chapter ring printing and dial text on the SJE073/SARA015 is in blue, rather than the black for the SARX055. The SJE073/SARA015 is made of stainless steel, and has slightly curved, slightly leaf-shaped hands, which look the same as those on the stainless steel SARX033/SARX035, unlike the straight dauphine hands of the SARX055/SARX057.


----------



## Seppia

sammyl1000 said:


> It might already be here somewhere, but I can't find the info.. can anyone tell me the model of the stainless steel bracelet version of the new solar divers Sne498 & sne499?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


They didn't provide any additional info yet

This is the best we have so far
https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2018/3/24/baselworld-2018-releases-prospex-solar-tunas


----------



## sammyl1000

Seppia said:


> They didn't provide any additional info yet
> 
> This is the best we have so far
> https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2018/3/24/baselworld-2018-releases-prospex-solar-tunas


Thanks a lot!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

For us Aussies, I got this from Seiko regarding pricing and availability of a few new models.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

> View attachment 13002297


the 12 marker doesn't seem right. is this the only picture of this model?


----------



## timetellinnoob

timetellinnoob said:


> the 12 marker doesn't seem right. is this the only picture of this model?


ah nvm. it's bizarre, i am compelled to like it, haha.


----------



## dt75

timetellinnoob said:


> the 12 marker doesn't seem right. is this the only picture of this model?


I think it's just how the light is. I've seen plenty of silver outlined indices look black because of lighting angles and what they're reflecting.


----------



## mtb2104

Hmmmmm...


----------



## natrmrz

sammyl1000 said:


> It might already be here somewhere, but I can't find the info.. can anyone tell me the model of the stainless steel bracelet version of the new solar divers Sne498 & sne499?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Fratello watches talks about and shows the 3rd solar tuna on bracelet

https://www.fratellowatches.com/the-year-of-the-diver-seiko-prospex-at-baselworld-2018/


----------



## natrmrz

74notserpp said:


> For us Aussies, I got this from Seiko regarding pricing and availability of a few new models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SNE498P1 in AUG/SEP?!?! dam, my impatient self was eyeing a July release


----------



## 74notserpp

natrmrz said:


> SNE498P1 in AUG/SEP?!?! dam, my impatient self was eyeing a July release


Yes, seems so far away. But, next month would seem too far away also!
Also looking forward to a SNE498.

Interesting to see the SPB077/079 retail for $400 and $300 cheaper respectively, than the similar SPB051/053 models down here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

74notserpp said:


> For us Aussies, I got this from Seiko regarding pricing and availability of a few new models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder why the 051/053 is more expensive?


----------



## 74notserpp

Galaga said:


> I wonder why the 051/053 is more expensive?


Not sure. But lucky I got my SBDC053 from Chino for half the retail price here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> I wonder why the 051/053 is more expensive?


More expensive than what?


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> More expensive than what?


These two.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> These two.
> 
> View attachment 13008049


Aah i understand now, is 1.6k less expensive than the 051?
What i cant understand is why is the bracelet version $400 more?

I need to see these in the flesh to decide if i really like them, im a bit unsold on them atm after seeing some basel pics.


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> Aah i understand now, is 1.6k less expensive than the 051?
> What i cant understand is why is the bracelet version $400 more?
> 
> I need to see these in the flesh to decide if i really like them, im a bit unsold on them atm after seeing some basel pics.


Nobody pays it but the retail price of the 051/053 are AU$2000 and AU$1500 respectively.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muasua

I was so hype about the spb077 until the real world pics come out. Its design is very well execute but somehow a bit too plain.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> Nobody pays it but the retail price of the 051/053 are AU$2000 and AU$1500 respectively.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW! those prices are crazy, i wasnt aware they were that high.


----------



## fluence4

I take my words back. This thing is gorgeous!


----------



## SD350

Hopefully the 77/79 end up being cheaper than the 51/53 in the states too, although I have a feeling that info isn't correct seeing as how the prices were supposed to be 900/1100 Euro for the 79/77 respectively which is more than the 51/53...


----------



## 74notserpp

SD350 said:


> Hopefully the 77/79 end up being cheaper than the 51/53 in the states too, although I have a feeling that info isn't correct seeing as how the prices were supposed to be 900/1100 Euro for the 79/77 respectively which is more than the 51/53...


Those prices came directly from Seiko in Australia.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josayeee

The new 077/079 watches are already listed on Yodobashi for about $950 USD and $780 USD



Galaga said:


> Nobody pays it but the retail price of the 051/053 are AU$2000 and AU$1500 respectively.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Galaga said:


> I wonder why the 051/053 is more expensive?


I think SEIKO is working hard to harmonize the prices worldwide. 
AUS and UK is usually priciest WW. So hopefully this means SEIKO is succeeding.


----------



## yonsson

fluence4 said:


> I take my words back. This thing is gorgeous!
> View attachment 13008927


I have no issues what so ever with he SLA025 from that angle.


----------



## yonsson

yonsson said:


> I think SEIKO is working hard to harmonize the prices worldwide.
> AUS and UK is usually priciest WW. So hopefully this means SEIKO is succeeding.


They are not successful here so far however. The new 077 & 079 have the exact same price as the 051 & 053.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Same in the UK. Having said that, the Yen prices of the 77 and 79 are higher, so I suppose that's progress.


----------



## fluence4

For 900- 1000$ I prefer the 300m quartz tunas.


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> Same in the UK. Having said that, the Yen prices of the 77 and 79 are higher, so I suppose that's progress.


I haven't seen all of the prices yet. Some of the new 2018 models are still insanely expensive here but some seem to have gotten a better price.


----------



## yonsson

Here are a few new photos. I'm sorry I didn't get all the shots you asked for, the photo sessions are a little stressful.


----------



## David SquaGly

Cobia said:


> View attachment 12996417


Where's this photo from? Basel World?

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

David SquaGly said:


> Where's this photo from? Basel World?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


No idea mate, somebody put the pic up here during basel in another thread


----------



## David SquaGly

Cobia said:


> No idea mate, somebody put the pic up here during basel in another thread


No worries mate. Will get a-Googling!!

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## G26okie

fluence4 said:


> For 900- 1000$ I prefer the 300m quartz tunas.


As much as I like that new diver 077/079, I just can't get into Seiko's lower end automatics. Quartz Tuna it is for me!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

yonsson said:


> Here are a few new photos. I'm sorry I didn't get all the shots you asked for, the photo sessions are a little stressful.


Nice. I just need a wrist shot of this little guy to know if I will commit the money I had saved for the Mini Turtle and then the Jade Monster but never pulling the trigger.


----------



## impalass

David SquaGly said:


> Where's this photo from? Basel World?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


My guess is that's one of the photos from the Hondinkee review.


----------



## yonsson

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Nice. I just need a wrist shot of this little guy to know if I will commit the money I had saved for the Mini Turtle and then the Jade Monster but never pulling the trigger.











Its tiny.


----------



## aboutTIME1028

I seen somewhere that the red presage is a ladies model

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

yonsson said:


> Its tiny.


Yeah, but so am I. My wrist is narrow, too.



aboutTIME1028 said:


> I seen somewhere that the red presage is a ladies model


It is but I think it might look appropriately sized with a leather strap on my wimpy wrist. The height gives it some bulk much like the SARB031.


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Yeah, but so am I. My wrist is narrow, too.
> 
> It is but I think it might look appropriately sized with a leather strap on my wimpy wrist. The height gives it some bulk much like the SARB031.


If it's 40mm it might just look fine any smaller you'd forget ur wearing it

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

aboutTIME1028 said:


> If it's 40mm it might just look fine any smaller you'd forget ur wearing it


My interest in the ladies model is with consideration to my wrist size, my preference, my existing collection, and my experiences with other watches. I have three 40mm Seikos of a similar form factor and they wear too big and impossible to forget I am wearing it. Also, a majority of my collection these days are thinner and smaller 33mm vintage dress watches like the Seiko Chariot.


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Mr. James Duffy said:


> My interest in the ladies model is with consideration to my wrist size, my preference, my existing collection, and my experiences with other watches. I have three 40mm Seikos of a similar form factor and they wear too big and impossible to forget I am wearing it. Also, a majority of my collection these days are thinner and smaller 33mm vintage dress watches like the Seiko Chariot.


Ur a minimalist

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Ur a minimalist
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


I prefer them big more than a handful is more enjoyable

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN

Apologies if this has already been posted but there are some nice shots of the 077 here.

https://timeandtidewatches.com/hand...s-modern-re-interpretation-spb077-and-spb079/


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

aboutTIME1028 said:


> I prefer them big more than a handful is more enjoyable


I tend to favor svelte dress watches but i also have a fair share of top heavy divers. In my backup travel case today is a Seiko SKZ279 which is my most massive watch, a shameless throwback from the late-aughts giant clown watch fad.


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I tend to favor svelte dress watches but i also have a fair share of top heavy divers. In my backup travel case today is a Seiko SKZ279 which is my most massive watch, a shameless throwback from the late-aughts giant clown watch fad.


My largest watch is an orient flytech titanium and smallest Hamilton flight timer. Heaviest probably the Helm khuraburi.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## jinfaep

yonsson said:


> Here are a few new photos. I'm sorry I didn't get all the shots you asked for, the photo sessions are a little stressful.


Yonsson, do you have any pictures of the new 44GS cased Spring Drives with the blue (SBGA375) /champagne (SBGA373) dials?? There are limited details / pictures online unfortunately..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Where there any other low-key releases? Those ladies cocktail models seemed to be very under the radar as was the Seiko Premier Novak Djokovic Automatic LE.


----------



## B.H.K.

I know this is kinda late but I didn't want to post this whilst the new baselworld stuff came out- the discontinuation of the seiko sbdx017... I presume that the marinemaster is being taken off the dial to be updated with the newer seiko prospex logo much like the new sla019.. so I just did a couple quick edits on a old sbdx017 to update it to the newer one... now I did do this before the sla019 though the green I couldn't get past so I just made a new photoshopped version on the old sbdx017... tbh it doesn't look horrific, though the marinemaster text would've looked much better. I can live with it, though I understand why some people would be very upset


----------



## BurnSurvivor

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Where there any other low-key releases? Those ladies cocktail models seemed to be very under the radar as was the Seiko Premier Novak Djokovic Automatic LE.


I also want to know what other seiko watches are releasing. None of these are really doing it for me.


----------



## josayeee

I think last year’s Baselworld was so good, it gave me such high expectations for this year’s. Now I feel a little let down. I was hoping for a new release in $300-$500 range to replace one of the SARBs.


----------



## Gilmour

Maybe later this year.


----------



## Cobia

josayeee said:


> I think last year's Baselworld was so good, it gave me such high expectations for this year's. Now I feel a little let down. I was hoping for a new release in $300-$500 range to replace one of the SARBs.


Seiko generally release their mid range and higher end at Basel, their lower end divers get released throughout the year.


----------



## daveya

On the wrist

First watch I've ever disliked on a Chronissimo, the rubber is lovely though









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

PYLTN said:


> Apologies if this has already been posted but there are some nice shots of the 077 here.
> 
> https://timeandtidewatches.com/hand...s-modern-re-interpretation-spb077-and-spb079/


Thanks, nice watch, looking forward to seeing it in person.

Little bit disappointed its only 13.1mm high and theyve made the bezel quite thin, as i like a chunkier diver but you cant have everything, still a very nice looker in these pics.

Definitely on the maybe list.


----------



## BurnSurvivor

Cobia said:


> josayeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think last year's Baselworld was so good, it gave me such high expectations for this year's. Now I feel a little let down. I was hoping for a new release in $300-$500 range to replace one of the SARBs.
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko generally release their mid range and higher end at Basel, their lower end divers get released throughout the year.
Click to expand...

Can't wait to see what seiko has in store. Personally, I think it's going to be hard to top the seiko "black series" turtle they released earlier this year. They really knocked that one out. But, like most, I'm hoping they'll make a new SARB. Hopefully a blue dial.


----------



## K-Kirk

Some great looking new releases and the price increase to me is warranted based on the quality Seiko puts out...If I can find the new MM it may have my name all over it 🙂


----------



## yonsson

jinfaep said:


> Yonsson, do you have any pictures of the new 44GS cased Spring Drives with the blue (SBGA375) /champagne (SBGA373) dials?? There are limited details / pictures online unfortunately..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Nope, sorry.


----------



## Robotaz

K-Kirk said:


> Some great looking new releases and the price increase to me is warranted based on the quality Seiko puts out...If I can find the new MM it may have my name all over it ?


relojesdemoda.com has a great price on the new green MM preorder.

I've bought watches from them. Totally legit place.


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> Thanks, nice watch, looking forward to seeing it in person.
> 
> Little bit disappointed its only 13.1mm high and theyve made the bezel quite thin, as i like a chunkier diver but you cant have everything, still a very nice looker in these pics.
> 
> Definitely on the maybe list.


Come on mate, why does it have to be higher?


----------



## SteveJ

Seiko did release a couple of mid tier dive watches at Baselworld but they got drowned out by the high end ones.

The new kinda 200m Tuna solars. One is even a PADI version. The golden is supposed to retail for 420 euros haven't found a price for the PADI yet.









Then there were the three "Save the Ocean" special editions divers.

1.) The SRPC91 Turtle
Suggested retail about $495.?






















2.) Then the SRPC93 Samurai
Suggested retail unknown to me.









3.) There is also a solar chrono with that same STO dial (-ish) whose number and picture I do not have. Whose suggested retail is also unknown to me.


----------



## countingseconds

That Save The Ocean turtle is fantastic. It will be my second turtle!


----------



## erekose

New Prospex watches starting to appear on Amazon in Japan; June and July.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> Come on mate, why does it have to be higher?


I know im probably in the minority, it doesnt have to be higher, its just i prefer a bit of height on my divers, 13mm is about as thin as i like to go, i even find the turtles and SKX a mm or 2 thin.
Also prefer thicker bezels that dont slope down, good example of that is the turtle bezel, its fairly high and square, it doesnt slope down and away it actually slopes slightly into the crystal and sits a tiny bit proud of the crystal.

If i really like this watch when i see it, i can live with the thinness.


----------



## yonsson

Cobia said:


> I know im probably in the minority, it doesnt have to be higher, its just i prefer a bit of height on my divers, 13mm is about as thin as i like to go, i even find the turtles and SKX a mm or 2 thin.
> Also prefer thicker bezels that dont slope down, good example of that is the turtle bezel, its fairly high and square, it doesnt slope down and away it actually slopes slightly into the crystal and sits a tiny bit proud of the crystal.
> 
> If i really like this watch when i see it, i can live with the thinness.


My guess is you are in minority here, seems like 98% of the comments are requesting thinner and smaller diver's from Seiko.


----------



## PYLTN

yonsson said:


> My guess is you are in minority here, seems like 98% of the comments are requesting thinner and smaller diver's from Seiko.


Hi yonsson. Did you get to see the SPB077/79 in person? Is the case essentially a thinner version of the MM300 case? If so does it lack some of the brushing details along the sides?


----------



## khd

Cobia said:


> I know im probably in the minority, it doesnt have to be higher, its just i prefer a bit of height on my divers, 13mm is about as thin as i like to go, i even find the turtles and SKX a mm or 2 thin.
> Also prefer thicker bezels that dont slope down, good example of that is the turtle bezel, its fairly high and square, it doesnt slope down and away it actually slopes slightly into the crystal and sits a tiny bit proud of the crystal.
> 
> If i really like this watch when i see it, i can live with the thinness.


Dude sounds like the outgoing MM300 would be perfect for you... have you ever tried one out?


----------



## Robotaz

B.H.K. said:


> I know this is kinda late but I didn't want to post this whilst the new baselworld stuff came out- the discontinuation of the seiko sbdx017... I presume that the marinemaster is being taken off the dial to be updated with the newer seiko prospex logo much like the new sla019.. so I just did a couple quick edits on a old sbdx017 to update it to the newer one... now I did do this before the sla019 though the green I couldn't get past so I just made a new photoshopped version on the old sbdx017... tbh it doesn't look horrific, though the marinemaster text would've looked much better. I can live with it, though I understand why some people would be very upset
> View attachment 13013177


Try to add a black version of the new green MM300 bezel and it will be more accurate.


----------



## countingseconds

Cobia said:


> I know im probably in the minority, it doesnt have to be higher, its just i prefer a bit of height on my divers, 13mm is about as thin as i like to go, i even find the turtles and SKX a mm or 2 thin.
> Also prefer thicker bezels that dont slope down, good example of that is the turtle bezel, its fairly high and square, it doesnt slope down and away it actually slopes slightly into the crystal and sits a tiny bit proud of the crystal.
> 
> If i really like this watch when i see it, i can live with the thinness.


I'm with you on this one. I guess I belong to the 2% of the Seiko consumer 
All my life I found watches 40mm or smaller to be way too tiny on my wrist. Then the Panerai craze started the big watch trend I was so grateful. Now there is no turning back: even Pateks and Rolexes are getting bigger. Life is good.


----------



## jtscottUM

davym2112 said:


> Image from Seiko Japan of the green MM300 bit the image is so dark it looks black.
> Would imagine this is a pretty good clue to what the new black MM300 will look like if and when it is released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


This pic doesn't do the green any justice - but I'm sure it'll be


----------



## jtscottUM

sblantipodi said:


> we need the black


And the green


----------



## davym2112

sblantipodi said:


> the ugliest watch of this year.
> I don't know how they can produce such a good watch with such an amazing caliber in such an ugly shape.
> it is ugly and the stamped caseback is not nearly decent for such a price tag.


Take it you didn't really like the original model either ...

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## BurnSurvivor

Will there be a JDM “save the ocean” turtle? Also, when’s the official release date on these? Sorry if this has been asked before


----------



## yonsson

PYLTN said:


> Hi yonsson. Did you get to see the SPB077/79 in person? Is the case essentially a thinner version of the MM300 case? If so does it lack some of the brushing details along the sides?


Yes, scroll back a few pages and you'll see the pics.


----------



## Rankiryu

Grand Seiko Ninja (mens)








Grand Seiko Kunoichi (Ladies)


----------



## khd

Hahaha that's awesome!


----------



## NuclearBlast

First photo - *SNE498P1* & *SNE499P1*​


SteveJ said:


> Seiko did release a couple of mid tier dive watches at Baselworld but they got drowned out by the high end ones.
> 
> The new kinda 200m Tuna solars. One is even a PADI version. The golden is supposed to retail for 420 euros haven't found a price for the PADI yet.
> 
> View attachment 13015239
> 
> 
> Then there were the three "Save the Ocean" special editions divers.
> 
> 1.) The SRPC91 Turtle
> Suggested retail about $495.?
> View attachment 13015263
> 
> View attachment 13015269
> 
> View attachment 13015273
> 
> 
> 2.) Then the SRPC93 Samurai
> Suggested retail unknown to me.
> 
> View attachment 13015279
> 
> 
> 3.) There is also a solar chrono with that same STO dial (-ish) whose number and picture I do not have. Whose suggested retail is also unknown to me.


----------



## mrwomble

Rankiryu said:


> Grand Seiko Ninja (mens)
> View attachment 13023811


I'd like to see you try get that through airport security.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## khd

mrwomble said:


> I'd like to see you try get that through airport security.
> 
> Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


No bother... ninjas (well, flying ninja cats at least) don't need air planes to fly...


----------



## Gonkl

mrwomble said:


> I'd like to see you try get that through airport security.
> 
> Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


Nice post Basel stealth release Seiko, well played, well played.


----------



## sblantipodi

erekose said:


> New Prospex watches starting to appear on Amazon in Japan; June and July.


am I the only one who feel that sapphire and ceramic does not worth an additional 1000 USD on the MM300?


----------



## yonsson

sblantipodi said:


> am I the only one who feel that sapphire and ceramic does not worth an additional 1000 USD on the MM300?


For me personally, I feel like every "upgrade" since the sbdx001 has been a downgrade (except for the new lume).


----------



## yonsson

yonsson said:


> For me personally, I feel like every "upgrade" since the sbdx001 has been a downgrade (except for the new lume).


They should have slapped in a 6L35 and made the case 2mm thinner and made the bracelet thicker. That's it, close to the perfect diver's watch.


----------



## JoeOBrien

If they are going to continue the Marinemaster line, I can't imagine they'll actually use 6L35 in many future divers. I mean, if the SPB077 had a 6L35 in it (and pretending for a moment the hands weren't horrible), what reason would there be to buy a MM300? Same accuracy spec as 8L, sapphire, arguably better bracelet, better proportions. Perhaps the 6L will be for dress models only?


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> They should have slapped in a 6L35 and made the case 2mm thinner and made the bracelet thicker. That's it, close to the perfect diver's watch.


The SPB with a change of hands can get really close to this. No 6L though.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jtscottUM

yonsson said:


> For me personally, I feel like every "upgrade" since the sbdx001 has been a downgrade (except for the new lume).


The new lume is great on the 017 but beyond that I agree!


----------



## yonsson

jtscottUM said:


> The new lume is great on the 017 but beyond that I agree!


That's what I meant, the lumibrite v2 is fantastic and should be used for all models including the GS diver's.


----------



## nordland_nl

JoeOBrien said:


> ..... SPB077 had a 6L35 in it (and pretending for a moment the hands weren't horrible) ....


I like the new hands, for some reason they work on the 077 .. the price I don't like!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> The SPB with a change of hands can get really close to this.


My plan is to buy a 077 and mount original mm300-hands and I'm sure a lot of of others have the same plan.


----------



## B1ff_77

yonsson said:


> My plan is to buy a 077 and mount original mm300-hands and I'm sure a lot of of others have the same plan.


+1.

I don't know why Seiko keep doing this, it's so frustrating - the turtle was finally reissued and they stuck a stupid skx second on rather than a 6309 lollipop. Then came the SPB051 with the amazing 62mas case but with the gigantic tuna arrow hand. And now they have done the same with the SPB077.

God knows how they will choose to ruin the Willard when it finally arrives !


----------



## B1ff_77

Duplicate post


----------



## vincentle7914

greem MM300 is perfect , i think so


----------



## javito

I think there will be a new MM300 during this year with some upgrades like ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal and maybe new lumibrite. It's too iconic to discontinued the saga...


----------



## Skim_Milk

javito said:


> I think there will be a new MM300 during this year with some upgrades like ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal and maybe new lumibrite. It's too iconic to discontinued the saga...


If this happens I would welcome the updated model with open arms. Much else cosmetically would probably be disappointing.


----------



## JoeOBrien

B1ff_77 said:


> I don't know why Seiko keep doing this, it's so frustrating - the turtle was finally reissued and they stuck a stupid skx second on rather than a 6309 lollipop. Then came the SPB051 with the amazing 62mas case but with the gigantic tuna arrow hand. And now they have done the same with the SPB077.


Well, you know the reason - to cut costs. For better or worse, Seiko is all about standardizing components to minimize overhead, and to keep certain watches at certain price points. They've been using the same bezel designs and hand sets for decades.


----------



## tinpusher

I must have missed it earlier, but when could we expect to see the "Save the Ocean" Special Edition pieces for sale? Since they aren't limited, I'm assuming we'll see similar prices to the PADI series.


----------



## davym2112

tinpusher said:


> I must have missed it earlier, but when could we expect to see the "Save the Ocean" Special Edition pieces for sale? Since they aren't limited, I'm assuming we'll see similar prices to the PADI series.


June / July release according to Seiko

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

javito said:


> I think there will be a new MM300 during this year with some upgrades like ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal and maybe new lumibrite. It's too iconic to discontinued the saga...


Just take the green SLA019 and make it black and white and you get the idea of what's coming.


----------



## B1ff_77

JoeOBrien said:


> Well, you know the reason - to cut costs. For better or worse, Seiko is all about standardizing components to minimize overhead, and to keep certain watches at certain price points. They've been using the same bezel designs and hand sets for decades.


You are probably right - but we aren't talking about an entry level watch here, the prices quoted for the SPB077 are around 1000 EUR. I think Seikos are generally fantastic value, but the least we can expect for that kind of money is not to have to crack the case open and install a half decent handset!


----------



## oakwood

javito said:


> I think there will be a new MM300 during this year with some upgrades like ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal and maybe new lumibrite.


And the Prospex *X* on the dial instead of 'Marinemaster'.



javito said:


> It's too iconic to discontinued the saga...


Apparently not.


----------



## GEO_79

javito said:


> I think there will be a new MM300 during this year with some upgrades like ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal and maybe new lumibrite. It's too iconic to discontinued the saga...


These are downgrades for me ; the new prospex 300 is not going to look like an old school diver watch anymore ; that's what I liked about the old Marinemaster 300


----------



## impalass

yonsson said:


> Just take the green SLA019 and make it black and white and you get the idea of what's coming.


Yonnson,

I can't remember where but I've read that Seiko will be releasing a limited edition blue model along the lines of the SLA019 next to be followed by a regular production black model later this year.

Seems plausible to me, what do you think ?


----------



## impalass

yonsson said:


> Just take the green SLA019 and make it black and white and you get the idea of what's coming.


Yonnson,

I can't remember where but I've read that Seiko will be releasing a limited edition blue model along the lines of the SLA019 next to be followed by a regular production black model later this year. If true it seems like a smart move to me.


----------



## Disneydave

tinpusher said:


> I must have missed it earlier, but when could we expect to see the "Save the Ocean" Special Edition pieces for sale? Since they aren't limited, I'm assuming we'll see similar prices to the PADI series.


Some places are taking pre-orders btw.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## javito

oakwood said:


> And the Prospex *X* on the dial instead of 'Marinemaster'.
> 
> Apparently not.


You are right about the X, I think there will be the same design as the LE Green one presented at Basel but in a classic black. I'm not in love with the X, of course I prefer the "Marinemaster" text but the X don't bother me so much to not buying one. I'm waiting the new model to buy one if the only downgrade is the X on the dial otherwise I'll have to buy the "old one" at higher price maybe.


----------



## JoeOBrien

B1ff_77 said:


> You are probably right - but we aren't talking about an entry level watch here, the prices quoted for the SPB077 are around 1000 EUR. I think Seikos are generally fantastic value, but the least we can expect for that kind of money is not to have to crack the case open and install a half decent handset!


I agree completely, but if they put a new hand set into production specifically for the 051/53 or 77/79 then it would raise the price higher than they intended for those models. That said, I'm sure they could have found a more appealing design than the Tuna hands though. I mean, there was that Sumo LE that had the MAS-like hands, they could have used those for the 051/053. Come to think of it, I don't know what existing hand designs I would actually like on the 77/79. I don't find many of Seiko's diver hand sets very appealing.


----------



## sblantipodi

Baselworld is finished and no word on SARBs, MM300 and Monsters... Shame on Seiko


----------



## davym2112

sblantipodi said:


> Baselworld is finished and no word on SARBs, MM300 and Monsters... Shame on Seiko


As with every other previous year new releases are announced all through the year.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

sblantipodi said:


> Baselworld is finished and no word on SARBs, MM300 and Monsters... Shame on Seiko


With the discontinuation of the SARB017, the entire SARB prefix is no longer in Seiko's active catalog. I don't know if another watch with a similar form factor as the SARB033 will replace it in the Presage line but I think it is unlikely. That watch already had a long encore run after replacing the SCVS003 (also within Spirit line which hasn't completely gone away). It looks like the 6R15 is moving upmarket so if anything, we will continue getting more 4R35 movements 40mm cases in the sub-$500 USD everyday/dress/sport segment from Seiko.


----------



## Emm87

Disneydave said:


> Some places are taking pre-orders btw.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I thought they were limited

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave

Emm87 said:


> I thought they were limited
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'm guessing some places are just assuming they are getting some - https://timelessluxwatches.com/product/prospex-srpc93/

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Disneydave said:


> I'm guessing some places are just assuming they are getting some - https://timelessluxwatches.com/product/prospex-srpc93/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


They are the highest volume GS dealer in North America.....yeah they will get a healthy allocation of whatever they want

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

valuewatchguy said:


> They are the highest volume GS dealer in North America.....yeah they will get a healthy allocation of whatever they want
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Are they really? I just assumed they were my best local AD. I kind of take it for granted honestly not knowing that.


----------



## yonsson

impalass said:


> Yonnson,
> 
> I can't remember where but I've read that Seiko will be releasing a limited edition blue model along the lines of the SLA019 next to be followed by a regular production black model later this year. If true it seems like a smart move to me.


There is noting official but it's pretty much a no brainer, SEIKO wouldn't make a green LE mm300 without a following standard model. Look at the sbbn031/037, the srp051/053 & 077/079, all releases in black AND blue.


----------



## ahonobaka

A blue PS300 hadn't even crossed my mind, but I'm intrigued by the _prospects....

_Would be cool to get a blue wave or blue fish scales dial, but I'm guessing they wouldn't go that far so as not to detract from the SLA019 if it's just a "standard" model blue


----------



## sblantipodi

Is SARX057 the replacement of the SARB033?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

sblantipodi said:


> Is SARX057 the replacement of the SARB033?


No. Unless specified by Seiko, no watch is a replacement for another. But also yes if one has or had a SARB033 and decided to replace it with a SARX057. One can argue that the SARB033 was a replacement for the SCVS003 with both sharing the same or very similar case, size, handset, movement, dial layout, and price as well as both being in the same Seiko Spirit line. The SARX057 might seem similar but it really is not.


----------



## Domo

Now this is cool...

Some new Credors in the "Linealx" lineup. Available with hand-wind Spring drive 7R88 or HAQ 8J81. Stainless steel, bracelet or strap, two tone, different dial colours, etc. A few flavours to choose from. Pricey :-(

https://www.credor.com/lineup/detail/?no=GCLH979


----------



## Domo

A couple of new Galantes also

SBLA107 and SBLA105


----------



## glengoyne17

yonsson said:


> My plan is to buy a 077 and mount original mm300-hands and I'm sure a lot of of others have the same plan.


Like the idea. Are mm300 hands easily available?


----------



## tdakuma

Those Galantes look really... weird? No doubt the quality is there.

Sent from my LEX720 using Tapatalk


----------



## GirchyGirchy

tdakuma said:


> Those Galantes look really... weird? No doubt the quality is there.


I think you meant to say, "f'ing hideous."


----------



## riposte

2017 model looks better. 
Why they still didn't separate Galante from Seiko?


----------



## khd

GirchyGirchy said:


> I think you meant to say, "f'ing hideous."


Exactly what I was thinking... at 1,000,000 yen these are way outside my price range, but I'm fine with that :-d


----------



## valuewatchguy

GirchyGirchy said:


> I think you meant to say, "f'ing hideous."


Making invicta jealous.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Crunchnolo

GirchyGirchy said:


> I think you meant to say, "f'ing hideous."


First time I've wished for a limited edition of 1.


----------



## Cobia

Domo said:


> A couple of new Galantes also
> 
> SBLA107 and SBLA105
> 
> View attachment 13037327
> 
> 
> View attachment 13037329
> 
> 
> View attachment 13037331


LOLL!!!, Should have called them the LSD models.


----------



## yonsson

glengoyne17 said:


> Like the idea. Are mm300 hands easily available?


 Not really, needs to be sorted by an AD.


----------



## yonsson

Domo, I think there is a rule here that you need to post a separate warning before posting Galante pics!!


----------



## Domo

Crunchnolo said:


> First time I've wished for a limited edition of 1.


I wasn't going to bother posting this one, but it looks like they catered to your L.E. requirement with something else ;-)

https://www.credor.com/lineup/detail/?no=GALH990









Hand wind SD, 0.37K sapphire, 4.32K diamonds, 18K RG, 1 piece, 200 grand :-!


----------



## Crunchnolo

Domo said:


> I wasn't going to bother posting this one, but it looks like they catered to your L.E. requirement with something else ;-)
> 
> https://www.credor.com/lineup/detail/?no=GALH990
> 
> Hand wind SD, 0.37K sapphire, 4.32K diamonds, 18K RG, 1 piece, 200 grand :-!


_"The name Credor comes from the French Créte d'Or, meaning ''the ultimate of the gold,'' and has been....."

_Ha! Now I know what $200K of marketing wank sounds like!

I rather have 700 turtles.;-)


----------



## Jlawjj

Crunchnolo said:


> _"The name Credor comes from the French Créte d'Or, meaning ''the ultimate of the gold,'' and has been....."
> 
> _Ha! Now I know what $200K of marketing wank sounds like!
> 
> I rather have 700 turtles.;-)


And maybe one would pass QC with alignment!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crunchnolo

Jlawjj said:


> And maybe one would pass QC with alignment!!!


You're absolutely right about the QC being terrible. How about 20 Grand Seikos instead? Seriously, that watch is the male version of the Victoria Secrets 10 million dollar bra.


----------



## jovani

SEIKO Prospex SPRC44


----------



## AirWatch

Man, will Seiko ever come out with something new and interesting? I've been waiting, trying to keep my eyes open, since this thread was started some three years ago now. Back to catching some more zzz's. Wake me up before you go-go, Seiko!


----------



## Robotaz

AirWatch said:


> Man, will Seiko ever come out with something new and interesting? I've been waiting, trying to keep my eyes open, since this thread was started some three years ago now. Back to catching some more zzz's. Wake me up before you go-go, Seiko!


It's just crazy to hear people say this. I don't get it. I can't keep any of the new model numbers straight there are so many new and interesting models.


----------



## davym2112

AirWatch said:


> Man, will Seiko ever come out with something new and interesting? I've been waiting, trying to keep my eyes open, since this thread was started some three years ago now. Back to catching some more zzz's. Wake me up before you go-go, Seiko!


Out of interest what have you liked from other manufacturers in the last 3 years ?

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## RegularStormy

Domo said:


> View attachment 13037323


Did they let Citizen design the date window? The window opening is waaay too small for the date disc.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## jerouy

Old models, new day wheels(probably).
First ever JDM turtle/samurai officially listed in their Japanese website














LOL about the prices...


----------



## MID

I've been to the Miami boutique a few times in the past months, and, believe it or not, Galante sells quite well to a certain, shall we say, demographic.



tdakuma said:


> Those Galantes look really... weird? No doubt the quality is there.
> 
> Sent from my LEX720 using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas

jovani said:


> SEIKO Prospex SPRC44


Is that brass?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112

MID said:


> I've been to the Miami boutique a few times in the past months, and, believe it or not, Galante sells quite well to a certain, shall we say, demographic.


Exactly, it's all down to personal taste.People will find my dive watches bland by comparison but I'm fine with that.

End of the day buy what you want,not what the masses tell you too...

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

SC-Texas said:


> Is that brass?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


No, its stainless, same as the other turtles, the gold is applied.


----------



## Cobia

AirWatch said:


> Man, will Seiko ever come out with something new and interesting? I've been waiting, trying to keep my eyes open, since this thread was started some three years ago now. Back to catching some more zzz's. Wake me up before you go-go, Seiko!


lol, some people are hard to please.


----------



## dt75

AirWatch said:


> Man, will Seiko ever come out with something new and interesting? I've been waiting, trying to keep my eyes open, since this thread was started some three years ago now. Back to catching some more zzz's. Wake me up before you go-go, Seiko!


Not with that attitude.


----------



## verdi88

tdakuma said:


> Those Galantes look really... weird? No doubt the quality is there.
> 
> Sent from my LEX720 using Tapatalk


Well, Galante's tend to really look weird

Sent from my ASUS_Z017DA using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

SC-Texas said:


> Is that brass?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


no


----------



## Acropora

Please let it be July for the SLA019!


----------



## jovani




----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Man, I never saw another PADI edition coming. Wow.


----------



## PYLTN

jovani said:


>


Great burst of colour!

How is the bezel alignment?


----------



## jovani

all ok


----------



## bobski

Warning to all well mannered and good hearted WIS.... *Troll Alert*. The alarm has been raised! 


AirWatch said:


> Man, will Seiko ever come out with something new and interesting? I've been waiting, trying to keep my eyes open, since this thread was started some three years ago now. Back to catching some more zzz's. Wake me up before you go-go, Seiko!


----------



## ahonobaka

This new Presage posted on Timeless' instagram seems to have flown under the radar:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BhWdPfHHGFt/

I appreciate the smaller "Presage" text, as it's honestly my least favorite part of the line (personal preferences and all)


----------



## JacobC

ahonobaka said:


> This new Presage posted on Timeless' instagram seems to have flown under the radar:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BhWdPfHHGFt/
> 
> I appreciate the smaller "Presage" text, as it's honestly my least favorite part of the line (personal preferences and all)


I liked the older script "Presage Automatic" rather than the big block text. I agree with you smaller is better here.


----------



## SamuraiPT

jerouy said:


> Old models, new day wheels(probably).
> First ever JDM turtle/samurai officially listed in their Japanese website
> 
> LOL about the prices...


Do they have different product codes in Japan? For example SRPB51 in EU/US is SBDY009 in Japan?

Thanks!


----------



## jerouy

SamuraiPT said:


> Do they have different product codes in Japan? For example SRPB51 in EU/US is SBDY009 in Japan?
> 
> Thanks!


That's right. JDM models almost always have different designations than international models, despite the identical movement-case codes.


----------



## teatimecrumpet

Are those galantes made in collaboration with diesel?

They're um...uh...yeah...yup...

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin

Domo said:


> A couple of new Galantes also
> 
> SBLA107 and SBLA105
> 
> View attachment 13037327
> 
> 
> View attachment 13037329
> 
> 
> View attachment 13037331


Here's my usual comment when new Galantes come out:

:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## dhanach_c

From my local AD's website (Thailand) listed this orange turtle as SRPC95K1. Expected retail date is unknown.


----------



## thorien

dhanach_c said:


> From my local AD's website (Thailand) listed this orange turtle as SRPC95K1. Expected retail date is unknown.


That Cyclops though ....:rodekaart


----------



## Vasily

dhanach_c said:


> From my local AD's website (Thailand) listed this orange turtle as SRPC95K1. Expected retail date is unknown.
> 
> View attachment 13058199


Oh man that's beautiful. It's begging for a beads-of-rice bracelet.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

dhanach_c said:


> From my local AD's website (Thailand) listed this orange turtle as SRPC95K1. Expected retail date is unknown.
> 
> View attachment 13058199


I absolutely HATE that this is an LE. Seriously we get a crappy orange Samurai, non-LE, and then the orange turtle is LE. I'd give up the entire samurai line for an orange turtle.


----------



## jerouy

Thailand LE with cyclops again? Might be another desirable sapphire crystal.


----------



## timetellinnoob

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I absolutely HATE that this is an LE. Seriously we get a crappy orange Samurai, non-LE, and then the orange turtle is LE. I'd give up the entire samurai line for an orange turtle.


i've been figuring for years, that if they ever released an Orange, it would be a ridiculous LE/SE situation. basically means you have to _really_ try to get one, and _definitely_ overpay (relative to getting a 4R watch).

it's defeating when you know you won't be able to just take your time getting something. with this, you have to either go for it and mean it, or just not even bother at all...

and now i won't even be trying at all, because the effort and expense needed...

imo resale will be a premium for a while due to the whole 'people have been waiting on an orange one of these for 40-some years' factor, so people will just sell 'em high right from the get-go.


----------



## imdamian

i don't think it's a thai LE. thai usually has a 'limited edition' on the dial. however i do think its a asia release only since orange samurai is not release in asia.


----------



## Biggles3

imdamian said:


> i don't think it's a thai LE. thai usually has a 'limited edition' on the dial. however i do think its a asia release only since orange samurai is not release in asia.


Correct, Asian LE just like the Green Turtle.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeYankee

What's the rationale behind so many LEs? Surely they'd make more money from selling more of them if they're popular. What do they have to gain from rarity and second hand market rates?


----------



## countingseconds

MikeYankee said:


> What's the rationale behind so many LEs? Surely they'd make more money from selling more of them if they're popular. What do they have to gain from rarity and second hand market rates?


Excellent point. I don't understand how this is a smart move business wise.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

MikeYankee said:


> What's the rationale behind so many LEs? Surely they'd make more money from selling more of them if they're popular. What do they have to gain from rarity and second hand market rates?


It's purely to drive up demand for the watches. I think Seiko realizes that 90% of their revenue comes from 10% of their customers.

Likely those buying LE's already have many watches, including many Seikos and probably multiple turtles - including other LE's. So they release a new one every so often to keep the revenue stream flowing.

It makes sense from a business standpoint as Rolex does similar with controlling production and creating "wait lists" at ADs. However for those who are into Seiko for their value, it's a bit disappointing.


----------



## Terry Lennox

The orange LE could be followed later by a regular edition orange with some differences like one-color bezel insert and no cyclops etc.


----------



## Vasily

lxnastynotch93 said:


> It's purely to drive up demand for the watches. I think Seiko realizes that 90% of their revenue comes from 10% of their customers.
> 
> Likely those buying LE's already have many watches, including many Seikos and probably multiple turtles - including other LE's. So they release a new one every so often to keep the revenue stream flowing.
> 
> It makes sense from a business standpoint as Rolex does similar with controlling production and creating "wait lists" at ADs. However for those who are into Seiko for their value, it's a bit disappointing.


I remember reading that an executive at Hublot saying that the majority of their customers have multiple Hublot pieces and they cater to the people who want special watches.

I could imagine that being true of many watch companies, particularly Seiko. I own 4 different Turtles. They got me for sure, and I'm going to pounce on this Orange one to make it 5.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Vasily said:


> I remember reading that an executive at Hublot saying that the majority of their customers have multiple Hublot pieces and they cater to the people who want special watches.
> 
> I could imagine that being true of many watch companies, particularly Seiko. I own 4 different Turtles. They got me for sure, and I'm going to pounce on this Orange one to make it 5.


You are the person they are targeting. They know collectors will buy exclusivity and it works. That's why they reserve the best designs for LE and hike the price up. Usually the more passionate and fanatical the audience, the better.


----------



## jsohal

Buy exclusivity or just buy the fact that it’s something they want?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasily

jsohal said:


> Buy exclusivity or just buy the fact that it's something they want?


Usually both, but I think with WIS types, you have to have the latter. A lot of celebrities and such people probably buy a lot of exclusive stuff they don't want. For me, merely being a Limited Edition Seiko doesn't interest me. There are a lot of LE models that I think go too far for a "wow factor" that they end up being tacky.


----------



## Zanetti

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I absolutely HATE that this is an LE. Seriously we get a crappy orange Samurai, non-LE, and then the orange turtle is LE. I'd give up the entire samurai line for an orange turtle.


I'm with you on this one.

Let alone the fact they used again that unsightly 0-15min marker color band instead of 0-20min. So unnatural looking on a Seiko diver.


----------



## BurnSurvivor

Any other leaked images or rumors on LE seikos this year?


----------



## BurnSurvivor

I guess seiko with be dropping a jdm seiko turtle-SBDY015. Not sure why. It’s exactly the same as the SRP777J. Does anyone know if this one will come with a kanji day wheel?


----------



## countingseconds

BurnSurvivor said:


> I guess seiko with be dropping a jdm seiko turtle-SBDY015. Not sure why. It's exactly the same as the SRP777J. Does anyone know if this one will come with a kanji day wheel?


Damn! Even in their ad pictures the day wheel is not centered! It makes me think that Seiko is proud of their sloppiness. They do have pretty low standards, judging by their advertisement alone.


----------



## Flex Luthor

lxnastynotch93 said:


> MikeYankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the rationale behind so many LEs? Surely they'd make more money from selling more of them if they're popular. What do they have to gain from rarity and second hand market rates?
> 
> 
> 
> It's purely to drive up demand for the watches. I think Seiko realizes that 90% of their revenue comes from 10% of their customers.
> 
> Likely those buying LE's already have many watches, including many Seikos and probably multiple turtles - including other LE's. So they release a new one every so often to keep the revenue stream flowing.
> 
> It makes sense from a business standpoint as Rolex does similar with controlling production and creating "wait lists" at ADs. However for those who are into Seiko for their value, it's a bit disappointing.
Click to expand...

You are spot on with this comment. It makes all the sense it world from a business standpoint.


----------



## jerouy

BurnSurvivor said:


> I guess seiko with be dropping a jdm seiko turtle-SBDY015. Not sure why. It's exactly the same as the SRP777J. Does anyone know if this one will come with a kanji day wheel?


Most definitely Kanji day wheels they have.
The craziest thing is, being a 4r diver they are pricier than 6r SUMO... Anybody interested?


----------



## ahonobaka

countingseconds said:


> Damn! Even in their ad pictures the day wheel is not centered! It makes me think that Seiko is proud of their sloppiness. They do have pretty low standards, judging by their advertisement alone.


That's not a straight on shot though


----------



## countingseconds

ahonobaka said:


> That's not a straight on shot though


The date 2 looks pretty centered 

Just had another look at the ad: "Unmatched Quality"!?!? Now Seiko is funny with their ads, too 
Hahahaha, love this brand.


----------



## Acropora

Wow I dig that!



dhanach_c said:


> From my local AD's website (Thailand) listed this orange turtle as SRPC95K1. Expected retail date is unknown.
> 
> View attachment 13058199


----------



## seikomatic




----------



## JCB0920

Passing on the the Orange Turtle for three reasons...
1) No telling what they'll be asking for this thing and let's keep in mind, it's a Turtle. You can put a different color dial and bezel combo on it but at the end of the day, it's still a $300-$350 watch. 2) Just personal preference but I think the Save the Ocean model coming out in June/July is much more visually appealing (how about that black crown) and I've already got a line on it for around $370 USD (closer to what the watch is worth with a very small premium). I've already got a Strapcode bracelet and sapphire crystal waiting on it. 3) I have an Orange Monster and I only need so many Orange watches in my collection. It'll certainly be interesting to watch and see how the release and distribution of the Orange LE goes. Good luck to all those going after it.


----------



## timetellinnoob

the ad for that SBDY015 seems like BS. Doesn't look like an ad Seiko would put out. "unmatched quality, flawless design, "desirability"??" "JE Japan Edition"? 

Cmon, these sound like buzzwords. it sounds like an ad a dealer would put out to get more from their J models, knowing they aren't different watches.


----------



## Vasily

timetellinnoob said:


> the ad for that SBDY015 seems like BS. Doesn't look like an ad Seiko would put out. "unmatched quality, flawless design, "desirability"??" "JE Japan Edition"?
> 
> Cmon, these sound like buzzwords. it sounds like an ad a dealer would put out to get more from their J models, knowing they aren't different watches.


I think that much is obvious from it.


----------



## timetellinnoob

it's cool they are finally doing kanji wheel releases, but it's definitely odd with the timing of cancelling the 777. so they didn't want to take the watch off the market... just... re-market it? (it will probably be a little harder to get than a 777 was, but that probably just translates to more expensive?)

i should have realized that ad _is_ from that vendor, duh. thing is, i think i can already hear people tripping over themselves believing it, wanting to place orders. =)


----------



## Diego Ledezma

Well, apparently the black JDM turtle has Kanji date wheel, so I think the other JDM turtles will be kanji as well. Pic borrowed from @ditoy_eagle instagram


----------



## ahonobaka

countingseconds said:


> The date 2 looks pretty centered
> 
> Just had another look at the ad: "Unmatched Quality"!?!? Now Seiko is funny with their ads, too
> Hahahaha, love this brand.


My eyes are seeing it leaning towards the left as with all their other standard images...Otherwise you wouldn't see the strap as you do on the bottom; Notice you can see the "underside"/"side" of it? Your _vision _may vary perhaps! lol


----------



## dt75

seikomatic said:


> View attachment 13068733


What is this???

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

dt75 said:


> What is this???
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


The new Seiko GIf Monster Chrono.


----------



## AirWatch

^That's a GIF of the two new Landmasters sans the mention of that moniker. Silver accented SBEJ001 is the regular production model and the very limited (500 pcs.) black and gold SBEJ003 is the commemorative Landmaster 25th Anniversary edition.


----------



## dt75

AirWatch said:


> ^That's a GIF of the two new Landmasters sans the mention of that moniker. Silver accented SBEJ001 is the regular production model and the very limited (500 pcs.) black and gold SBEJ003 is the commemorative Landmaster 25th Anniversary edition.


Oh yea, I forgot about those. Thanks.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Acropora

Has this been introduced before? Baby snowflake with power reserve!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I think Seiko realizes that 90% of their revenue comes from 10% of their customers.


Do you honestly believe that? Do you actually think all of these dive watch collectors on internet forums are the people keeping Seiko in business?


----------



## lxnastynotch93

clyde_frog said:


> Do you honestly believe that? Do you actually think all of these dive watch collectors on internet forums are the people keeping Seiko in business?


First off take a deep breath. Second, I didn't say either of those things. I said Seiko targets a highly passionate audience, with exclusive pieces in limited volume, because they know it's a very secure revenue stream.

I said nothing about this "keeping them in business", or that these people are exclusively on "Internet forums". Watches in the $25-$350 range is what keeps Seiko in business.

Now to answer what you were trying to ask: Yes I believe Seiko targets certain audiences as a means of securing revenue with limited edition releases. Every company does it - not just watch companies. However, as I pointed out earlier, it is certainly easier to sell something "exclusive" to a passionate audience. I think we can all agree that watch collectors are passionate about their hobby.


----------



## sriracha

Acropora said:


> Has this been introduced before? Baby snowflake with power reserve!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. Those subdials look awkward :/


----------



## Vasily

clyde_frog said:


> Do you honestly believe that? Do you actually think all of these dive watch collectors on internet forums are the people keeping Seiko in business?


It's probably the millions of movements they sell to other brands that makes up the bulk of the revenue for Seiko Watch Co. (Not Seiko Holdings or Seiko Epson, just the watch company).


----------



## uniontex777

sriracha said:


> Wow. Those subdials look awkward :/


Yes, clean dial is more preferred.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

sriracha said:


> Wow. Those subdials look awkward :/


Yeah, particularly the date subdial on alot of 6R27s looks weird because of the proximity of the 30 and the 1, and probably the numbers themselves being a bit on the large side, and too close to the inside of the subdial. It looks more elegant on something like the Starlight where the numerals are more regular, and the 31 is made smaller.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

JoeOBrien said:


> Yeah, particularly the date subdial on alot of 6R27s looks weird because of the proximity of the 30 and the 1, and probably the numbers themselves being a bit on the large side, and too close to the inside of the subdial. It looks more elegant on something like the Starlight where the numerals are more regular, and the 31 is made smaller.


It's better on the SARW013 Urushi, too. The date sub-dial is understated and the power reserve indicator is just an arc and not a full inset circular sub-dial.


----------



## JacobC

Mr. James Duffy said:


> It's better on the SARW013 Urushi, too. The date sub-dial is understated and the power reserve indicator is just an arc and not a full inset circular sub-dial.


Totally agree, almost bought that one but ended up with the SARD011 instead, that whole line is beautiful.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yonsson

Acropora said:


> Has this been introduced before? Baby snowflake with power reserve!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Far from "snowflake".


----------



## fldiver

From my understanding, Seiko has been slowly increasing its prices and cutting the corners. Most of the cheaper 6r watches have been replaced with 4r movements with an equivalent or higher price (SARB lines, 33/35, 65). On the other hand, the more expensive SARX are still here, but for how long. The next upgrade is likely to be similar, but more likely with price increases rather than with movement downgrades. Another change is the branding from Automatic (cursive) to PRESAGE AUTOMATIC. In addition, divers has been given the prospect X. These brandings seems to become systematic, where all watches must have their sub-brand on the dial. Overall, the dials are a slightly more cluttered (which can be viewed as bad or good according to tastes). The latest additions are the turtles and samurais in JDM models, which translates with international models (SRP777 and SRPB51....) by 10-20% price increases with changes in specifications.
Seiko continue to be a good value for the price, but this value is clearly decreasing. With the corner cutting and price increases, these deals start to be worth thinking about, especially considering the competition. Seiko is moving these models into swiss territories, where the competition is tougher. Their watches continue to have a good quality (except for the poor QC on lower end models), but with prices similar to swiss models, the choice becomes harder. Seiko still suffers from the asian stigma and has clearly a lower image than swiss brands. Except if matched with strong and good marketing to justify the price increases and improve the images, Seiko is playing with fire on its sub-1000$ models. They might want to move their status higher, therefore increasing prices, but it is always risky. I might be wrong, but that's my overall understanding.
What is your opinion on the matter?


----------



## valuewatchguy

fldiver said:


> From my understanding, Seiko has been slowly increasing its prices and cutting the corners. Most of the cheaper 6r watches have been replaced with 4r movements with an equivalent or higher price (SARB lines, 33/35, 65). On the other hand, the more expensive SARX are still here, but for how long. The next upgrade is likely to be similar, but more likely with price increases rather than with movement downgrades. Another change is the branding from Automatic (cursive) to PRESAGE AUTOMATIC. In addition, divers has been given the prospect X. These brandings seems to become systematic, where all watches must have their sub-brand on the dial. Overall, the dials are a slightly more cluttered (which can be viewed as bad or good according to tastes). The latest additions are the turtles and samurais in JDM models, which translates with international models (SRP777 and SRPB51....) by 10-20% price increases with changes in specifications.
> Seiko continue to be a good value for the price, but this value is clearly decreasing. With the corner cutting and price increases, these deals start to be worth thinking about, especially considering the competition. Seiko is moving these models into swiss territories, where the competition is tougher. Their watches continue to have a good quality (except for the poor QC on lower end models), but with prices similar to swiss models, the choice becomes harder. Seiko still suffers from the asian stigma and has clearly a lower image than swiss brands. Except if matched with strong and good marketing to justify the price increases and improve the images, Seiko is playing with fire on its sub-1000$ models. They might want to move their status higher, therefore increasing prices, but it is always risky. I might be wrong, but that's my overall understanding.
> What is your opinion on the matter?


My opinion is that this probably should be its own thread and not here.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

^I'll take a bite since we're technically talking about new models and future pricing (but will gladly take it up in a new thread if someone wants to make it):

Everything you've said is basically true. Seiko wants to maintain it's $500 (MSRP) products using the 4R, and wants to carve it's place in the $1-2000 price bracket with the 6R in the west. The main difficulties will be overcoming the ever present "just a Seiko" mentality/upward mobility in the west, and balancing the current fan base who saw value in the JDM models which are now being retrograded with 4Rs as Seiko "course corrects" moving forward. I think that they will indeed alienate a bunch of fans, but they'll also attract a larger market that didn't really consider Seiko before who are now seeing higher prices ("higher cost = must be nice"), in conjunction with all the marketing and social media hype they've been investing in. For people like us who may be quick to anger or call them out, we need to keep in mind that watchmaking is irrelevant in this day and age, and Seiko needs to pay the bills. I think they deserve to be greedy but it's up to all of us to decide if we're willing to pay a premium out of brand loyalty or not. Otherwise the options are, "don't buy", or "upgrade to GS" to justify spending more. And at the $2k mark, I think GS starts to make a whole lot of sense to look at


----------



## yonsson

fldiver said:


> From my understanding, Seiko has been slowly increasing its prices and cutting the corners. Most of the cheaper 6r watches have been replaced with 4r movements with an equivalent or higher price (SARB lines, 33/35, 65). On the other hand, the more expensive SARX are still here, but for how long. The next upgrade is likely to be similar, but more likely with price increases rather than with movement downgrades. Another change is the branding from Automatic (cursive) to PRESAGE AUTOMATIC. In addition, divers has been given the prospect X. These brandings seems to become systematic, where all watches must have their sub-brand on the dial. Overall, the dials are a slightly more cluttered (which can be viewed as bad or good according to tastes). The latest additions are the turtles and samurais in JDM models, which translates with international models (SRP777 and SRPB51....) by 10-20% price increases with changes in specifications.
> Seiko continue to be a good value for the price, but this value is clearly decreasing. With the corner cutting and price increases, these deals start to be worth thinking about, especially considering the competition. Seiko is moving these models into swiss territories, where the competition is tougher. Their watches continue to have a good quality (except for the poor QC on lower end models), but with prices similar to swiss models, the choice becomes harder. Seiko still suffers from the asian stigma and has clearly a lower image than swiss brands. Except if matched with strong and good marketing to justify the price increases and improve the images, Seiko is playing with fire on its sub-1000$ models. They might want to move their status higher, therefore increasing prices, but it is always risky. I might be wrong, but that's my overall understanding.
> What is your opinion on the matter?


I agree but a big part of the problem is the difference in price between markets. 
The SLA019 will be USD4000 here which is insane to put it mildly. It's USD700 more than the new Tudor BB 58. I don't even like Tudor but the SLA should be the cheaper one, not the other way around.

The sbgh257 is USD12000 here, that's the price of a Rolex Sub and a DJ combined. 
Another funny model is the SBGE215, it's displayed in the London store for £8000. It's beyond me how SEIKO JP can allow this.


----------



## Acropora

yonsson said:


> I agree but a big part of the problem is the difference in price between markets.
> The SLA019 will be USD4000 here which is insane to put it mildly. It's USD700 more than the new Tudor BB 58. I don't even like Tudor but the SLA should be the cheaper one, not the other way around.
> 
> The sbgh257 is USD12000 here, that's the price of a Rolex Sub and a DJ combined.
> Another funny model is the SBGE215, it's displayed in the London store for £8000. It's beyond me how SEIKO JP can allow this.


By the way, the SLA019 is $3250, so I think it's still good value for money considering its limited quantity as well as newer tech(i.e. sapphire glass and lumed ceramic bezel). Another reason why prices go up is inflation. 5 years ago its typical to have a $10 lunch at work. Now, it's reaching in the 15-20 range. This can be applied to Seiko's price increase as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

Just been quoted $6k for the SLA025 

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## FireMonk3y

Biggles3 said:


> Just been quoted $6k for the SLA025
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


When I placed my pre-order, I was quoted $5200. Then a month later it went up to $5400. If it goes any higher than this, I'm out. I'll just get a new GS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

FireMonk3y said:


> When I placed my pre-order, I was quoted $5200. Then a month later it went up to $5400. If it goes any higher than this, I'm out. I'll just get a new GS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's very nice but not $6k nice! Initially I was told circa 150k baht ($5k) but yesterday it changed to 190k baht 

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## FireMonk3y

Biggles3 said:


> Yeah, it's very nice but not $6k nice! Initially I was told circa 150k baht ($5k) but yesterday it changed to 190k baht
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Yeah, I can pick up the SBGH267 for that, and stay at a wearable size. Guess we'll see if the price increases here in the US.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Acropora said:


> By the way, the SLA019 is $3250, so I think it's still good value for money considering its limited quantity as well as newer tech(i.e. sapphire glass and lumed ceramic bezel). Another reason why prices go up is inflation. 5 years ago its typical to have a $10 lunch at work. Now, it's reaching in the 15-20 range. This can be applied to Seiko's price increase as well.


Like I said, big differences between markets.


----------



## ahonobaka

No impressions so far of the new Landmasters now that we're seeing them in the metal on instagram?

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bh8WWP-HlCD/


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bh8WKDjncbG/

I maintain that I like them, just wish I could wear them or if they were smaller...


----------



## DarthVedder

Those Landmasters look awesome. Nice to see an Automatic GMT on a Seiko (without the "grand"). What movement are they using?


----------



## seikomatic




----------



## mtb2104

Have you guys seen this?!


----------



## luth_ukail

Wait what!? 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb

mtb2104 said:


> Have you guys seen this?!


Wow! I'm not too keen on negative display's due to visibility issues (especially in sunlight), but these look great.


----------



## Biggles3

Nice!









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

SBEP001 and SBEP003 and SBEP005 release date is May 25th.

SBEP007 and SBEP009 are shop limited model.


----------



## Maithree

mtb2104 said:


> Have you guys seen this?!


 A timing bezel on a digital watch. I'm hoping there is a digital minute hand as well.


----------



## huwp

mtb2104 said:


> Have you guys seen this?!


OK so they are real but... why on earth would you have a timing bezel with a digital watch? Does it even turn? Is it just 100% a cosmetic affectation???

Edit: so multiple people thinking and typing the same thing at the same time...


----------



## Vasily

Maybe the digital watch has a feature on the outer part of the screen that shows the position of a minute hand with the LED or something. If it doesn't, it is absolutely retarded.


----------



## Molle

Vasily said:


> Maybe the digital watch has a feature on the outer part of the screen that shows the position of a minute hand with the LED or something. If it doesn't, it is absolutely retarded.


It does


----------



## mtb2104

i am guessing those white indices on top right hand corner are minute indicators... 8 visible marks in clock mode... no mark in stopwatch mode


----------



## Techme

Still managed to get the X logo on there.



mtb2104 said:


>


Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

why would these not have been shown at Baselworld?


----------



## Clyde the pointer

Price on those digitals?


----------



## davym2112

timetellinnoob said:


> why would these not have been shown at Baselworld?


Releases come all through the year,not just at Baselworld

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj

Clyde the pointer said:


> Price on those digitals?


28000 to 30000 yen so currently around $260 USD.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

davym2112 said:


> Releases come all through the year,not just at Baselworld
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


I know but that's just it. these are coming out, watches shown at baselworld are coming out later than these... you'd expect something _this_ just around the corner to be shown. or i would have, i guess. it was just a few weeks ago wasn't it?


----------



## davym2112

timetellinnoob said:


> I know but that's just it. these are coming out, watches shown at baselworld are coming out later than these... you'd expect something _this_ just around the corner to be shown. or i would have, i guess. it was just a few weeks ago wasn't it?


Maybe just a case of not wanting to take the spotlight away from all the higher end and limited editions at Baselworld.

I'm glad they don't announce everything in one go,keeps it interesting throughout the year...

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

timetellinnoob said:


> why would these not have been shown at Baselworld?


Seiko generally only release their mid to higher end watches at Basel.
One of the good things about seiko is they release watches basically every month of the year.


----------



## yonsson

And we don’t know if these are a world wide release...
i think they look great, I’ll most likely get one if the battery life isn’t too short. 
I hope we get all the specs in English soon.


----------



## JLS36

Jlawjj said:


> 28000 to 30000 yen so currently around $260 USD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kind of intrigued by this.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

yonsson said:


> And we don't know if these are a world wide release...
> i think they look great, I'll most likely get one if the battery life isn't too short.
> I hope we get all the specs in English soon.


Seems to be solar powered, so that shouldn't be too short.


----------



## Cobia

yonsson said:


> And we don't know if these are a world wide release...
> i think they look great, I'll most likely get one if the battery life isn't too short.
> I hope we get all the specs in English soon.


Agree, for a digital they look good.


----------



## imdamian

nice! but they are pretty huge... 49.89mm × 49.52mm x 14.14mm i am still hoping for a arnie reissue (or similar style)...


----------



## BurnSurvivor

Why the bezel on a digital watch though...


----------



## BurnSurvivor

Looks like the new SBDY015 will have a kanji day wheel after all.. stole the picture from a AD in japan. Listed on eBay


----------



## yonsson

BurnSurvivor said:


> Why the bezel on a digital watch though...


It's not more strange than a chronograph with a diver's bezel. 
Seiko thinks things through, this surely enables timing in combination with other features such as showing the local time. It also has 200m WR so a diver's bezel makes sense when diving so you don't have to push the buttons under water.


----------



## oakwood

imdamian said:


> i am still hoping for a arnie reissue


Oh dear lord yes.
They revived the Ripley and Bishop, it would only make sense.


----------



## 59yukon01

Me likey!


----------



## wakemanna4

yonsson said:


> It's not more strange than a chronograph with a diver's bezel.
> Seiko thinks things through, this surely enables timing in combination with other features such as showing the local time. It also has 200m WR so a diver's bezel makes sense when diving so you don't have to push the buttons under water.


It is a little stranger, because at least with an analog chronograph you have analog hands that you can ostensibly use to measure elapsed time. With this watch even that doesn't seem to be an option, but it's certainly possible that there's a digital application for using the timing bezel that isn't readily apparent.


----------



## petr_cha

The answer has been already provided.. there is a digital minute indicator.. 8 minutes right now..


----------



## Disneydave

Anyone find a pre-order?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

BurnSurvivor said:


> Looks like the new SBDY015 will have a kanji day wheel after all.. stole the picture from a AD in japan. Listed on eBay


This is the biggest JDM circle jerk I've seen since Fast and Furious.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

brandon\ said:


> This is the biggest JDM circle jerk I've seen since Fast and Furious.


I've seen bigger. Not that I'm size-conscious or anything.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Digital lowercase watch looks cool, especially the Pepsi although it's kinda redundant colour choice.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

59yukon01 said:


> Me likey!


May be my first digital since 5th grade....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci

imdamian said:


> nice! but they are pretty huge... 49.89mm × 49.52mm x 14.14mm i am still hoping for a arnie reissue (or similar style)...


Not all too different in size from the protreks. And are we sure on solar? The battery display makes me think USB. Either way I'm interested as of now

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## petr_cha

Seiko Solar Caliber S802
https://oceanictime.blogspot.cz/2018/04/seiko-prospex-fieldmaster-digital.html?m=1

Can we expect similar functions like here? Or some will be cut as it is a diver after all..
https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBEB001


----------



## Cobia

petr_cha said:


> Seiko Solar Caliber S802
> https://oceanictime.blogspot.cz/2018/04/seiko-prospex-fieldmaster-digital.html?m=1
> 
> Can we expect similar functions like here? Or some will be cut as it is a diver after all..
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBEB001


Its not a diver.


----------



## yonsson

Cobia said:


> Its not a diver.


Funny thing is it probably has all the features required for iso 2425 providing the light works under water.


----------



## 59yukon01

Cobia said:


> Its not a diver.


Actually it is. 200m rating, rotating bezel, and digital minute tracker around the entire outer ring that will function like the minute hand on a diver.


----------



## nolte

What I learned from reading about these on Seiko's page:
We should have been calling tunas "deep-sea black faces" for the past 30-odd years.

I got super excited at first because the page seemed to be suggesting that these would have a ti shroud but it looks like they discuss historical tunas and in translation it may not be as clear as it would be native.

The specs down below indicate plastic 'bezel' and naturally you'd think they mean plastic shroud, but heck maybe the bezel is polymer as well IDK.

Either way if these are indeed lit well then I will for sure want one.

The regular version looks best to me. The LE with red lettering is snazzy but I don't think I'd want it unless it was in stock and the same price.


----------



## nolte

I think Cobia just means that Seiko is not marketing it as a diver, hence the Fieldmaster designation.


----------



## brandon\

petr_cha said:


> Seiko Solar Caliber S802
> https://oceanictime.blogspot.cz/2018/04/seiko-prospex-fieldmaster-digital.html?m=1
> 
> Can we expect similar functions like here? Or some will be cut as it is a diver after all..
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBEB001


"lug-width of 21mm"

Booooo. Booooooooo.


----------



## Cobia

59yukon01 said:


> Actually it is. 200m rating, rotating bezel, and digital minute tracker around the entire outer ring that will function like the minute hand on a diver.


LOL, Ok.


----------



## 59yukon01

Cobia said:


> LOL, Ok.


Well I guess officially it isn't, but "could" be used as such.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

nyamoci said:


> Not all too different in size from the protreks. And are we sure on solar? The battery display makes me think USB. Either way I'm interested as of now


Some of the Pro Treks are 46mm. Which is why I bought one.


----------



## BurnSurvivor

brandon\ said:


> BurnSurvivor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the new SBDY015 will have a kanji day wheel after all.. stole the picture from a AD in japan. Listed on eBay
> 
> 
> 
> This is the biggest JDM circle jerk I've seen since Fast and Furious.
Click to expand...

Hahahaha. Straight up, dude. Why release the JDM model now? I was close to getting the J1 model, but saved up for a srpc49 instead. I'm still on the fence on one of these


----------



## humphrj

BurnSurvivor said:


> Hahahaha. Straight up, dude. Why release the JDM model now? I was close to getting the J1 model, but saved up for a srpc49 instead. I'm still on the fence on one of these


Have I missed something ... can't seem to find the usual sellers like creation and sports-watch-store stocking the srp777 any more.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

humphrj said:


> Have I missed something ... can't seem to find the usual sellers like creation and sports-watch-store stocking the srp777 any more.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


They're all going JDM with a 350% price increase.


----------



## BurnSurvivor

humphrj said:


> BurnSurvivor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha. Straight up, dude. Why release the JDM model now? I was close to getting the J1 model, but saved up for a srpc49 instead. I'm still on the fence on one of these
> 
> 
> 
> Have I missed something ... can't seem to find the usual sellers like creation and sports-watch-store stocking the srp777 any more.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




brandon\ said:


> humphrj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have I missed something ... can't seem to find the usual sellers like creation and sports-watch-store stocking the srp777 any more.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> They're all going JDM with a 350% price increase.
Click to expand...

What he said..


----------



## nolte

I read here that when Seiko was asked at Basel if the turtles were being discontinued that "Seiko just laughed." I think yonsson posted it.
Naturally many here assumed that this suggested that the rumors were untrue.

I'm going to have to find that comment. It's funnier now than it was then because whatever they laughed about is funnier than the idea that they were laughing about how absurd the said rumor was.

I'm not sure this post makes any sense whatsoever to anyone but me but I'm laughing.

EDIT: found the quote:



yonsson said:


> SEIKO laughed when I asked them if there was any truth to the (insane) rumor that the Turtle would be discontinued.


I'm not laughing at yonsson or the quote at all, I just think Seiko's response to the question was funny with the info that we seem to have now.


----------



## khd

nolte said:


> I read here that when Seiko was asked at Basel if the turtles were being discontinued that "Seiko just laughed." I think yonsson posted it.
> Naturally many here assumed that this suggested that the rumors were untrue.
> 
> I'm going to have to find that comment. It's funnier now than it was then because whatever they laughed about is funnier than the idea that they were laughing about how absurd the said rumor was.
> 
> I'm not sure this post makes any sense whatsoever to anyone but me but I'm laughing.
> 
> EDIT: found the quote:
> 
> I'm not laughing at yonsson or the quote at all, I just think Seiko's response to the question was funny with the info that we seem to have now.


You make complete sense to me... in fact, with the information we now have (Turtles discontinued then immediately released as JDM at higher prices) I imagine the "laugh" Yonsson heard went something like: MWAAHAHAHAHAA!

Meanwhile, back at the Seiko lair:


----------



## nolte

YEAH


----------



## GregoryD

59yukon01 said:


> Me likey!


I like the look of these, but I can never get along with negative displays in the real world - they're never nearly as clear or bright as the press photos.


----------



## appleb

GregoryD said:


> I like the look of these, but I can never get along with negative displays in the real world - they're never nearly as clear or bright as the press photos.


Agreed. Why did they have to make all 5 variants with negative displays? I hope they release some positive display versions with the same module.


----------



## valuewatchguy

appleb said:


> Agreed. Why did they have to make all 5 variants with negative displays? I hope they release some positive display versions with the same module.


Dont worry I'm sure the PADI version is coming

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

khd said:


> You make complete sense to me... in fact, with the information we now have (Turtles discontinued then immediately released as JDM at higher prices) I imagine the "laugh" Yonsson heard went something like: MWAAHAHAHAHAA!
> 
> Meanwhile, back at the Seiko lair:


Since SEIKO produces batches and lots of different dial colors it's very hard to know if a watch model is discontinued or that it's just out of stock for the moment. I wouldn't bet on any model being discontinued just because it's temporarily out of stock. The JDM references course even more of a headache.


----------



## AirWatch

Do these SBEPs have a light of any kind? Don't see a button marked as such in the pic.


----------



## Jlawjj

AirWatch said:


> Do these SBEPs have a light of any kind? Don't see a button marked as such in the pic.


They do. You tap the crystal of the watch to activate the light

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerouy

Are those digital Fieldmasters going to be as tough as similar G-Shocks?
Not likely I suppose...


----------



## nolte

jerouy said:


> Are those digital Fieldmasters going to be as tough as similar G-Shocks?
> Not likely I suppose...


There is really only one way to find out...


----------



## CADirk

nolte said:


> There is really only one way to find out...


Boil them, freeze then, drop them, drown them?
Followed by shocking, launching into space and rattling the screws out.


----------



## Biggles3

CADirk said:


> Boil them, freeze then, drop them, drown them?
> Followed by shocking, launching into space and rattling the screws out.


Reminds me of that Seiko BFK test one guy did 

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Just got this little thing










Fits like a glove

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch

Jlawjj said:


> They do. You tap the crystal of the watch to activate the light


Oh yeah, when I asked that, I didn't remember (too many watches!) that I have that neat tap-to-light feature on at least one of my Seiko digitals.












jerouy said:


> Are those digital Fieldmasters going to be as tough as similar G-Shocks?
> Not likely I suppose...


And if that watch is any indication, these new ones are going to be as well built if not better than comparable Gs. Don't know if it's the Hardlex or what, but the watch has always exuded an impression of higher quality than the G-Shocks I have.


----------



## Worker

Is Rakuten Global or Seiya be the best place I should look to purchase one of these new Seiko digitals (SBEP001) when released?

I saw a couple on eBay, but the price seemed a little steep.


----------



## sblantipodi

Where are the watches that should replace SARBs, Alpinist, Monsters?


----------



## dt75

Would it be tap like on a phone screen, or push until a click? How long does it stay on? 5, 10 seconds or push again to turn off? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

dt75 said:


> Would it be tap like on a phone screen, or push until a click? How long does it stay on? 5, 10 seconds or push again to turn off?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Unless I'm mistaken it's a tap like you'd do to indicate someone to hurry up


----------



## Crunchnolo

Disneydave said:


> Anyone find a pre-order?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Found a pre order eBay listing SBEP001 and SBEP003. $463 each and a release date of May 25. Asking too much imo.


----------



## Toshk

The LE Golden Tuna is still missing from the Japanese Seiko site. Why do think that is? 

No Japan release?!


----------



## brandon\

sblantipodi said:


> Where are the watches that should replace SARBs, Alpinist, Monsters?


They're still cooking in the Seiko Super Sizer.


----------



## Disneydave

Crunchnolo said:


> Found a pre order eBay listing SBEP001 and SBEP003. $463 each and a release date of May 25. Asking too much imo.


Thanks! Ya that's over msrp, lol. eBay opportunists I suppose.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

Disneydave said:


> Thanks! Ya that's over msrp, lol. eBay opportunists I suppose.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Shiiit. You should see the prices on those new all steel square G-Shocks.


----------



## Disneydave

brandon\ said:


> Shiiit. You should see the prices on those new all steel square G-Shocks.


Damn, really? I just opened and sized mine. Thought I was way overpaying when I bought at retail ($500) from an AD.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

Disneydave said:


> Damn, really? I just opened and sized mine. Thought I was way overpaying when I bought at retail ($500) from an AD.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


$500?! That's highway robbery on your part. Those things are a G and up on eBay.


----------



## Disneydave

brandon\ said:


> $500?! That's highway robbery on your part. Those things are a G and up on eBay.


Damn! Shoulda ordered 2! Too bad I like it way too much to sell it. Gotta think these will come down in price soon enough tho.

Side note - the pins in the bracelet are amazing. They are springged in the middle and just push in to dislodge. If they are as secure as a normal bracelet pin, these things take the cake as being the best and easiest way to adjust the links on a bracelet.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah

Disneydave said:


> Damn! Shoulda ordered 2! Too bad I like it way too much to sell it. Gotta think these will come down in price soon enough tho.
> 
> Side note - the pins in the bracelet are amazing. They are springged in the middle and just push in to dislodge. If they are as secure as a normal bracelet pin, these things take the cake as being the best and easiest way to adjust the links on a bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Sell it now and buy later if/when the prices drop down.


----------



## yonsson

brandon\ said:


> $500?! That's highway robbery on your part. Those things are a G and up on eBay.


Which is nothing less than insane! I got two this week. 
Nice watches but not even LE or special edition so they will be easy to come by for several years to come. Anyone buying for above list price is stupid.


----------



## Disneydave

yonsson said:


> Which is nothing less than insane! I got two this week.
> Nice watches but not even LE or special edition so they will be easy to come by for several years to come. Anyone buying for above list price is stupid.


And there go my potential buyers. J/k  btw, you're review sold me on getting it. Thank you!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

Disneydave said:


> Damn! Shoulda ordered 2! Too bad I like it way too much to sell it. Gotta think these will come down in price soon enough tho.
> 
> Side note - the pins in the bracelet are amazing. They are springged in the middle and just push in to dislodge. If they are as secure as a normal bracelet pin, these things take the cake as being the best and easiest way to adjust the links on a bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


They're the same as the combi bracelet. I adjusted my combi bracelet in my car in the post office parking lot with a straightened spiral of a notebook.


----------



## walrusmonger

yonsson said:


> Which is nothing less than insane! I got two this week.
> Nice watches but not even LE or special edition so they will be easy to come by for several years to come. Anyone buying for above list price is stupid.


Aren't the DLC and PVD Gold models limited editions? The DLC one is stupid rare and has an MSRP of $1200.


----------



## booest

i wish their pressage range comes with Screw down crown


----------



## Everdying

Disneydave said:


> Damn! Shoulda ordered 2! Too bad I like it way too much to sell it. Gotta think these will come down in price soon enough tho.
> 
> Side note - the pins in the bracelet are amazing. They are springged in the middle and just push in to dislodge. If they are as secure as a normal bracelet pin, these things take the cake as being the best and easiest way to adjust the links on a bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


those pins sound like the same as in the gshock g-steel and higher end bracelet models like the mt-g etc.


----------



## yonsson

walrusmonger said:


> Aren't the DLC and PVD Gold models limited editions? The DLC one is stupid rare and has an MSRP of $1200.


IP (gold) is, SE, DLC is LE. But we are talking about the standard steel (I think), which is a regular release.


----------



## Disneydave

yonsson said:


> IP (gold) is, SE, DLC is LE. But we are talking about the standard steel (I think), which is a regular release.


Yup, the steel.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BurnSurvivor

brandon\ said:


> sblantipodi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the watches that should replace SARBs, Alpinist, Monsters?
> 
> 
> 
> They're still cooking in the Seiko Super Sizer.
Click to expand...

All bad. I hope they don't mess with the specs too much. The last alpinist isn't bad, I just can't do that green. I'm hoping they do a different color. We'll see what's good for seikos later this year.


----------



## yonsson

59yukon01 said:


> Me likey!


I just got word from seiko that these are all exclusive to the Japanese market. It won't stop me but I thought you might want to know.


----------



## 59yukon01

yonsson said:


> I just got word from seiko that these are all exclusive to the Japanese market. It won't stop me but I thought you might want to know.


Thanks for the info. So I'll assume the JDM vendors won't be willing to ship to the states then?


----------



## Vasily

59yukon01 said:


> yonsson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got word from seiko that these are all exclusive to the Japanese market. It won't stop me but I thought you might want to know.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. So I'll assume the JDM vendors won't be willing to ship to the states then?
Click to expand...

I am sure the usual JDM vendors like Seiya and Chino will.


----------



## verymickey

yonsson said:


> I just got word from seiko that these are all exclusive to the Japanese market. It won't stop me but I thought you might want to know.


very cool looking version. i dig.


----------



## ki6h

Solar Radio JDM

There are some handsome JDM solar watches that will probably have street prices of around $300, that set the time via radio, all with the prefix SBTM. I can't tell whether or not they pick up US radio time signals but if they do ... temptation!












https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/selection/lineup/#mens


----------



## Worker

Ordered an SBEP001 (Seiko digital) from rakuten tonight. Now the wait begins. 

Looking forward to the watch.


----------



## atarione

whoa.. that pepsi one.. I have officially developed teh wants


----------



## andreas_mw

Cool, is there strap color choice?


----------



## Toshk

The LE Golden Tuna is still missing from the Japanese Seiko site. Why do think that is? 

No Japan release?!


----------



## ki6h

Dark Side of the Gulf?








New Seiko Recraft SSC671 chronograph showed up at some random places, among them Mimo Long Beach, New Egg and Bonanza. Not yet on Amazon, or even on the Seiko USA web site. It's a color variation on the SSC667 (which is on my wrist today, coincidentally.)


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

ki6h said:


> View attachment 13115491
> 
> New Seiko Recraft SSC671 chronograph showed up at some random places, among them Mimo Long Beach, New Egg and Bonanza. Not yet on Amazon, or even on the Seiko USA web site. It's a color variation on the SSC667 (which is on my wrist today, coincidentally.)


A solar Dark Side of the Moon homage? Oh yeah, I'm on board for that.


----------



## hbryant130

Mr. James Duffy said:


> A solar Dark Side of the Moon homage? Oh yeah, I'm on board for that.


It does look like the Speedmaster. I do like it. A very nice "grab and go" watch.


----------



## hbryant130

Duplicate post


----------



## Disneydave

Mr. James Duffy said:


> A solar Dark Side of the Moon homage? Oh yeah, I'm on board for that.


A dark side of the moon that's solar just seems a bit ironic.  But it looks nice!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

One doesn't just say "Like a Glove" and not expect an Ace Ventura GIF. 












jmanlay said:


> Just got this little thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fits like a glove
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

ki6h said:


> Dark Side of the Gulf?
> 
> View attachment 13115491
> 
> New Seiko Recraft SSC671 chronograph showed up at some random places, among them Mimo Long Beach, New Egg and Bonanza. Not yet on Amazon, or even on the Seiko USA web site. It's a color variation on the SSC667 (which is on my wrist today, coincidentally.)


Nice looking watch.


----------



## Dunelm

ki6h said:


> Solar Radio JDM
> 
> There are some handsome JDM solar watches that will probably have street prices of around $300, that set the time via radio, all with the prefix SBTM. I can't tell whether or not they pick up US radio time signals but if they do ... temptation!


The 7B24 movement can receive signals from the WWVB transmitter in Colorado. I quite liked the look of the SBTM241 due to its sensible size and AR sapphire crystal but the 7B24 can't receive the signal from the DCF77 transmitter in Germany and it would have irked me to pay for the radio control and see it there on the dial knowing I wasn't able to use it. There's a 7B26 movement than does add support for DCF77 but it seems uncommon.


----------



## sanik




----------



## tinpusher

Does anyone know a good spot to buy new models like the "Save the Ocean" series? I don't know about paying full retail with a place like Timeless Luxury.


----------



## dylan0

tinpusher said:


> Does anyone know a good spot to buy new models like the "Save the Ocean" series? I don't know about paying full retail with a place like Timeless Luxury.


On top of this, does anyone know what the availability of these will be like? I haven't heard anything about a specific quantity but at the same time I don't want to miss out.


----------



## yonsson

dylan0 said:


> On top of this, does anyone know what the availability of these will be like? I haven't heard anything about a specific quantity but at the same time I don't want to miss out.


World wide special editions, meaning they will be produced for one year and will be available at your local SEIKO Prospex AD.


----------



## ki6h

Seiko Galante SBLL009 
"Pink Eye"










Caliber 8L38
Hand winding capability
Power Reserve: approx 50 hours
26 Jewels
Sapphire crystal with inside anti-reflective coating
See-through case back
Stainless steel case and bracelet with deployment clasp with push button release
Case diameter: 45.5mm
Water-resistant to 20 bar, 200 meters (660 feet)

You can buy it for only $5300, but then you'd have to own it.

http://seikousa.com/collections/galante/SBLL009


----------



## YoureTerrific

ki6h said:


> "Pink Eye"
> 
> You can buy it for only $5300, but then you'd have to own it.


Excellent review.


----------



## 6R15

That digital dive watch is pretty awesome and then you find out it's 50mm in size.... *sigh*


----------



## G1Ninja

6R15 said:


> That digital dive watch is pretty awesome and then you find out it's 50mm in size.... *sigh*


My hope is that it will wear small. Although in the back of my mind I know it will probably be too big. I passed on a retro pilot watch because it was 50mm.


----------



## Jesus Jones

ki6h said:


> Seiko Galante SBLL009
> "Pink Eye"
> 
> You can buy it for only $5300, but then you'd have to own it.
> 
> http://seikousa.com/collections/galante/SBLL009


Will they be coming out with the "Stink Eye" version soon? I might have to hold out for that one!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk

ki6h said:


> Seiko Galante SBLL009
> "Pink Eye"
> 
> Caliber 8L38
> Hand winding capability
> Power Reserve: approx 50 hours
> 26 Jewels
> Sapphire crystal with inside anti-reflective coating
> See-through case back
> Stainless steel case and bracelet with deployment clasp with push button release
> Case diameter: 45.5mm
> Water-resistant to 20 bar, 200 meters (660 feet)
> 
> You can buy it for only $5300, but then you'd have to own it.
> 
> Seiko USA / Collections / Galante / Men / Watch Model / SBLL009


I'm not surprised, this is a reaction to people who will buy antything, so Seiko sells them anything.
And i expected a spring drive...


----------



## ki6h

CADirk said:


> I'm not surprised, this is a reaction to people who will buy antything, so Seiko sells them anything.
> And i expected a spring drive...


They do have a Galante Spring Drive: the limited edition SBLA081 "Kitchen Faucets" is only $9800.

416 Parts, and proud of it.

And it seems to have a QR code at 8:00 - innovative! -perhaps a link to your bank account? A crisis hotline?










Spring Drive

Caliber 5R86
Chronograph GMT up to 12 hours
GMT hand
Power reserve indicator
Power reserve: approx 72 hours
Dual-curved sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating
50 Jewels
416 parts
Column wheel and vertical clutch
See-through case back with sapphire crystal
Screw down crown
White crocodile strap with tri-fold push button release clasp
Comes with polyurethane strap
4 Diamond Points Dial
Case diameter: 44.5mm
Water-resistant to 20 bar, 200 meters (660 feet)

http://seikousa.com/collections/galante/SBLA081


----------



## BigBluefish

ki6h said:


> Seiko Galante SBLL009
> "Pink Eye"


Ouch. I just got rid of a migraine. 
Now, it's back.


----------



## mj043

ki6h said:


> Seiko Galante SBLL009
> "Pink Eye"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caliber 8L38
> Hand winding capability
> Power Reserve: approx 50 hours
> 26 Jewels
> Sapphire crystal with inside anti-reflective coating
> See-through case back
> Stainless steel case and bracelet with deployment clasp with push button release
> Case diameter: 45.5mm
> Water-resistant to 20 bar, 200 meters (660 feet)
> 
> You can buy it for only $5300, but then you'd have to own it.
> 
> http://seikousa.com/collections/galante/SBLL009


Yikes do they even sell any Galantes?


----------



## Rocat

Seems Seiko picked up an unemployed Aragon or Invicta designer and put them on their payroll.

This is what I thought of upon first sight.








ki6h said:


> Seiko Galante SBLL009
> "Pink Eye"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caliber 8L38
> Hand winding capability
> Power Reserve: approx 50 hours
> 26 Jewels
> Sapphire crystal with inside anti-reflective coating
> See-through case back
> Stainless steel case and bracelet with deployment clasp with push button release
> Case diameter: 45.5mm
> Water-resistant to 20 bar, 200 meters (660 feet)
> 
> You can buy it for only $5300, but then you'd have to own it.
> 
> Seiko USA / Collections / Galante / Men / Watch Model / SBLL009


----------



## Jlawjj

In all fun, Seiko has the “pink Eye” version, now for the more risqué crowd announcing the “Brown Eye”!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

ki6h said:


> Seiko Galante SBLL009
> "Pink Eye"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caliber 8L38
> Hand winding capability
> Power Reserve: approx 50 hours
> 26 Jewels
> Sapphire crystal with inside anti-reflective coating
> See-through case back
> Stainless steel case and bracelet with deployment clasp with push button release
> Case diameter: 45.5mm
> Water-resistant to 20 bar, 200 meters (660 feet)
> 
> You can buy it for only $5300, but then you'd have to own it.
> 
> Seiko USA / Collections / Galante / Men / Watch Model / SBLL009


hope to they stop producing those crap wasting that great caliber inside this crap.
why don't they do a 1500€ 8L35 SARB instead of this thing?


----------



## Vasily

tinpusher said:


> Does anyone know a good spot to buy new models like the "Save the Ocean" series? I don't know about paying full retail with a place like Timeless Luxury.


I emailed Louis at watches88.com and he said he would notify me when those come in, as well as the orange Turtle. He has them up on his website now as "coming soon" I believe.


----------



## CADirk

sblantipodi said:


> hope to they stop producing those crap wasting that great caliber inside this crap.
> why don't they do a 1500€ 8L35 SARB instead of this thing?


They used to make the Brightz SAGQ001 and 3, but that was MM300 pricerange, and with an 8L35 movement.
Must have been around 2013-2014 or something.


----------



## sblantipodi

CADirk said:


> They used to make the Brightz SAGQ001 and 3, but that was MM300 pricerange, and with an 8L35 movement.
> Must have been around 2013-2014 or something.


very good watch indeed, thank you for remembering me of it.


----------



## SiennaB

I really like the recently released Prospex Automatic SPB071J1.

Know it's a little pricey but think it looks amazing!

What does everyone on here think?


----------



## SiennaB

I really like the recently released Prospex Automatic SPB071J1.

Know it's a little pricey but think it looks amazing!

What does everyone on here think?


----------



## ki6h

Very good looking watch, and Seiko dive watches are legendary -- I own two which aren't as upscale as the Prospex PADI (mine are an SKX007 and an SKXA35) and they get lots of wrist time. Great for everyday use, great for in-the-water, too (mine has been down to about 100 feet.)

Warning: be careful, because looking at a nice dive watch on your wrist all day might inspire you to go get a PADI dive certification -- that's what happened to me. It might open up a world of underwater adventure.


----------



## clyde_frog

SiennaB said:


> I really like the recently released Prospex Automatic SPB071J1.
> 
> Know it's a little pricey but think it looks amazing!
> 
> What does everyone on here think?
> 
> View attachment 13131981


I think that modded version/photoshop looks better.


----------



## clyde_frog

double post


----------



## timetellinnoob

clyde_frog said:


> I think that modded version/photoshop looks better.


right? actual bezel swap, or did they edit out the blue of the bezel?


----------



## clyde_frog

timetellinnoob said:


> right? actual bezel swap, or did they edit out the blue of the bezel?


And no red on the chapter ring. For me the PADIfying doesn't work well on that particular watch as well as on some others. I just don't think the styling lends itself to it as much. Seeing it in the SPB051 version then seeing that, it just doesn't look right to me.

Imagine they made a PADI edition of the SLA017, I'm pretty sure everybody would be thinking WTF.


----------



## Biggles3

Orange & Save The Ocean Turtles and Save The Ocean Samurai will be trickling out soon, not sure re price as yet.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Acropora

Wow, I love that orange turtle!! What’s the model number?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

Not sure about that dial, need to see more pics of that I think, nice colour though. 

Re: the orange turtle, those day+date cyclops' are the worst thing ever.


----------



## Biggles3

Acropora said:


> Wow, I love that orange turtle!! What's the model number?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty sure it's the SRPC95.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasily

I'm definitely going to jump on the STO Turtle, but that photo of the Orange is giving me doubts. The cyclops and 15min bezel colorway look strange.


----------



## Biggles3

Vasily said:


> I'm definitely going to jump on the STO Turtle, but that photo of the Orange is giving me doubts. The cyclops and 15min bezel colorway look strange.


Strange? Can't see it myself 









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

SiennaB said:


> I really like the recently released Prospex Automatic SPB071J1.
> 
> Know it's a little pricey but think it looks amazing!
> 
> What does everyone on here think?
> 
> View attachment 13131977


Is this a mod? i cant find this sold anywhere, looks much better than the blue bezel model.


----------



## guspech750

ki6h said:


> Seiko Galante SBLL009
> "Pink Eye"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caliber 8L38
> Hand winding capability
> Power Reserve: approx 50 hours
> 26 Jewels
> Sapphire crystal with inside anti-reflective coating
> See-through case back
> Stainless steel case and bracelet with deployment clasp with push button release
> Case diameter: 45.5mm
> Water-resistant to 20 bar, 200 meters (660 feet)
> 
> You can buy it for only $5300, but then you'd have to own it.
> 
> http://seikousa.com/collections/galante/SBLL009


That's an expensive looking Invicta.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## countingseconds

clyde_frog said:


> Re: the orange turtle, those day+date cyclops' are the worst thing ever.


Yes they are. Thank you Seiko for saving some money for me.


----------



## Scout

Seems seiko is throwing anything out there and seeing what sticks. Man, they’re doing some ugly new watches


----------



## SaoDavi

Scout said:


> Seems seiko is throwing anything out there and seeing what sticks. Man, they're doing some ugly new watches


My thoughts exactly. I think they should bring back the Discus Burger instead of this batch of uglys.


----------



## Snikerz

Kind of off topic but does anyone know where to buy the day date cyclops like the one in he orange turtle? I’ve been searching but could never find one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones

Biggles3 said:


> Strange? Can't see it myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


W T F IS THAT!!!! I seriously hope that is just poor lighting, that is a monstrosity of a watch if not. The only think I like about that watch is the case, the hands and the indices, everything else is garbage! Seiko has gone GENERATIONS without the use of a cyclops, WHY are you starting to use them now!!! For the love of chicken please stop!!!


----------



## valuewatchguy

I actually like it. I'll change the bezel to a lumed ceramic and call it good


***** Jones said:


> W T F IS THAT!!!! I seriously hope that is just poor lighting, that is a monstrosity of a watch if not. The only think I like about that watch is the case, the hands and the indices, everything else is garbage! Seiko has gone GENERATIONS without the use of a cyclops, WHY are you starting to use them now!!! For the love of chicken please stop!!!


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

***** Jones said:


> W T F IS THAT!!!! I seriously hope that is just poor lighting, that is a monstrosity of a watch if not. The only think I like about that watch is the case, the hands and the indices, everything else is garbage! Seiko has gone GENERATIONS without the use of a cyclops, WHY are you starting to use them now!!! For the love of chicken please stop!!!


They are definitely one thing that Seiko generally don't do well, the one on the mini turtle looks awful too. I could never buy anything with that massive day and date one though, to me it just ruins the entire watch no matter what the rest of it looks like and there is absolutely no need for it.


----------



## Jesus Jones

valuewatchguy said:


> I actually like it. I'll change the bezel to a lumed ceramic and call it good
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


While you're in there, replace the crystal and spray the dial with clear matte. Sunburst orange looks like cheap brass.


----------



## Jesus Jones

clyde_frog said:


> They are definitely one thing that Seiko generally don't do well, the one on the mini turtle looks awful too. I could never buy anything with that massive day and date one though, to me it just ruins the entire watch no matter what the rest of it looks like and there is absolutely no need for it.


Oh, don't even get me started on that thing...


----------



## Jesus Jones

Seiko's new modus operandi, at least in the diver segment, is to make the inexpensive watches ugly and the cool looking watches overpriced and limited editions. Sorry, not a fan. I will stick with my $400 Sumos.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Because I dislike that candy bar cyclops like most of us here, and not living in the market where these LEs are sold, I hope Seiko has statistically significant data demonstrating how the Thai market prefer date magnifiers, maybe seeing it as a premium feature, instead of just something to make it different.


----------



## Biggles3

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Because I dislike that candy bar cyclops like most of us here, and not living in the market where these LEs are sold, I hope Seiko has statistically significant data demonstrating how the Thai market prefer date magnifiers, maybe seeing it as a premium feature, instead of just something to make it different.


It's not a Thai LE, it's an Asian LE just as the Green SRPB01K1 was although that was cyclops free 

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Biggles3 said:


> It's not a Thai LE, it's an Asian LE just as the Green SRPB01K1 was although that was cyclops free


I am not opposed to date magnifiers as a concept and I actually like the one on my Gen 3 Monster! (It took maybe two days for me to accept and then love it.) I also like the round cyclops on the Baby/Mini Turtles because it hides any misalignment of the crystal to the dial. I do not know the Asian market well but I always had the sense that buyers in Asia are less opposed to them. What have you noticed over there Biggles, or do you just sell to us insufferable western Seikoholics?


----------



## Biggles3

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I am not opposed to date magnifiers as a concept and I actually like the one on my Gen 3 Monster! (It took maybe two days for me to accept and then love it.) I also like the round cyclops on the Baby/Mini Turtles because it hides any misalignment of the crystal to the dial. I do not know the Asian market well but I always had the sense that buyers in Asia are less opposed to them. What have you noticed over there Biggles, or do you just sell to us insufferable western Seikoholics?


A lot gets lost in translation on the local forums etc but the Seikoholics I know here are just that and generally see anything different as more of a reason to buy as it makes that piece even more unique. The LE pieces whether Thai, Asian or Worldwide are usually snapped up upon release with little/no debate, the one that did get more discussion was the Sumo Zimbe for obvious reasons but it was still a popular piece.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Because I dislike that candy bar cyclops like most of us here, and not living in the market where these LEs are sold, I hope Seiko has statistically significant data demonstrating how the Thai market prefer date magnifiers, maybe seeing it as a premium feature, instead of just something to make it different.


But it's got a new hat!!!


----------



## Rankiryu

Grand Seiko Quartz


----------



## Acropora

I really don’t mind quartz as long as it’s a Grand Seiko 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact

Electric yellow secondhand and stitch?
Seems sporty.


----------



## phubbard

shelfcompact said:


> Electric yellow secondhand and stitch?
> Seems sporty.


And lume?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific

Rankiryu said:


> Grand Seiko Quartz
> View attachment 13138017


Interesting. Brushed bezel and nylon strap?

The case reminds me of those from the SBGX091/3.


----------



## Cobia

Rankiryu said:


> Grand Seiko Quartz
> View attachment 13138017


Nice case, i like it a lot, these look great.


----------



## valuewatchguy

What ever happened to the quartz GMT from Grand Seiko this year?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific

valuewatchguy said:


> What ever happened to the quartz GMT from Grand Seiko this year?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Still standing by with cash in hand.


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> What ever happened to the quartz GMT from Grand Seiko this year?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


To be released in January but it wouldn't surprise me if they hurry up the process a little.


----------



## MLJinAK

NOW THIS is what I've been waiting for!!!! Quartz and sporty! Without gimmicks. Just straight-up GS quality - simple design, and bright shine.

Very excited to learn more about the straps. Let's see if the fabric straps are of the insane quality we expect from GS. Will they be innovative somehow? I'm really too excited right now.



Rankiryu said:


> Grand Seiko Quartz
> View attachment 13138017


----------



## Jesus Jones

I hate to be a Debby Downer, but am I the only one that feels the new GS dials are a little top heavy on the quartz models? No writing at 6...


----------



## GregoryD

***** Jones said:


> I hate to be a Debby Downer, but am I the only one that feels the new GS dials are a little top heavy on the quartz models? No writing at 6...


Totally agree. It won't stop me from buying one, but I prefer the old design that had better balance of text on the dial.


----------



## kamonjj

MLJinAK said:


> NOW THIS is what I've been waiting for!!!! Quartz and sporty! Without gimmicks. Just straight-up GS quality - simple design, and bright shine.
> 
> Very excited to learn more about the straps. Let's see if the fabric straps are of the insane quality we expect from GS. Will they be innovative somehow? I'm really too excited right now.


Yea I'd love to add that tan dial. I really need an awesome grab and go quartz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Found a seller on eBay UK with two Seiko orange turtles in stock! They look quite nice but have lost all vintage style to the originals, the colour way makes it look super modern.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/123136765930

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Found a seller on eBay UK with two Seiko orange turtles in stock! They look quite nice but have lost all vintage style to the originals, the colour way makes it look super modern.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/123136765930
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk











So we had the Pepsi turtle and the Coke turtle, and this is definitely the Irn Bru turtle. Shame it's not blue instead of black, it'd be perfect.


----------



## Biggles3

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Found a seller on eBay UK with two Seiko orange turtles in stock! They look quite nice but have lost all vintage style to the originals, the colour way makes it look super modern.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/123136765930
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


It hasn't been released anywhere in Asia yet and it's an Asian LE so a bit odd that a UK seller claims to have two already 

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Hmm not so sure what's going on then, I'd never buy any turtle at that price, srp775j is the one for me at £256ish


Biggles3 said:


> It hasn't been released anywhere in Asia yet and it's an Asian LE so a bit odd that a UK seller claims to have two already
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger

His were removed and listed as a pre order. I want the orange turtle so bad, I think it’s goikg to be a knockout in person.


----------



## Biggles3

walrusmonger said:


> His were removed and listed as a pre order. I want the orange turtle so bad, I think it's goikg to be a knockout in person.


Friends that have seen it say it is just that.


----------



## MLJinAK

***** Jones said:


> I hate to be a Debby Downer, but am I the only one that feels the new GS dials are a little top heavy on the quartz models? No writing at 6...


You're just pointing out facts, unfortunately.

I 100% agree with you, but will still buy. After knowing how much I love the finishing, I can promise grow to accept the new style.

However - it now needs to be a model that is perfect for me - like a sporty grab n go quartz.

And I hope one day they find some balance to really perfection the design.


----------



## A Magyar

*Re: 6R64 Caliber Specs*



davym2112 said:


> That blue dial looks amazing...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Where you see blue dial? Non of the link posted is opened for me, can you post a link with blue dial please?


----------



## yonsson

***** Jones said:


> I hate to be a Debby Downer, but am I the only one that feels the new GS dials are a little top heavy on the quartz models? No writing at 6...











GS should be proud of their quartz movements and write "quartz" at 6 o clock.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Or a little quartz crystal logo like on the Grand Quartzes of olde.


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> Or a little quartz crystal logo like on the Grand Quartzes of olde.


Applied quartz logo would be awesome!


----------



## Seppia

***** Jones said:


> I hate to be a Debby Downer, but am I the only one that feels the new GS dials are a little top heavy on the quartz models? No writing at 6...


100% agree with you, the new dial text is just plain worse than the old one.

Not only they keep on pushing out mostly turds (what the hell is the new landmaster?), but they also make great existing designs worse (GS new logos, the terrible X, the new, horrible X crowns on Tunas, etc)

There are still a few designers keeping quality up (see: quartz GMT GSs hopefully soon to come out, turdles, the 62mas re edition) but they seem like they are the minority.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Seppia said:


> There are still a few designers keeping quality up (see: quartz GMT GSs hopefully soon to come out, turdles, the 62mas re edition) but they seem like they are the minority.


You mean the Grand Aqua Explorer Terra IIs? Each to his own, but I don't see a blatant mashup like that as being great design.


----------



## knightRider

clyde_frog said:


> View attachment 13145317
> 
> 
> So we had the Pepsi turtle and the Coke turtle, and this is definitely the Irn Bru turtle. Shame it's not blue instead of black, it'd be perfect.


Now I do love turtles, have a few, but that hue of orange is not for me. That cyclops looks like a cheap add on...


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> GS should be proud of their quartz movements and write "quartz" at 6 o clock.


So has anybody pointed out that whatever that thing is on the dial basically looks like a load of little cocks and balls? Call me immature but I wouldn't be able to unsee that, same with the vulva on the sumo aka camel toe and the underpants on the citizen ny0040.


----------



## Galaga

clyde_frog said:


> So has anybody pointed out that whatever that thing is on the dial basically looks like a load of little cocks and balls? Call me immature but I wouldn't be able to unsee that, same with the vulva on the sumo aka camel toe and the underpants on the citizen ny0040.


Hahahahahahah


----------



## Seppia

JoeOBrien said:


> You mean the Grand Aqua Explorer Terra IIs? Each to his own, but I don't see a blatant mashup like that as being great design.


Yeah it's kind of a mish-mash ripoff, but at least the end result is good looking. Really good looking.

I understand I'm setting the bar fairly low, but compared to the average new designs coming out of Seiko it's a massive win.

Or would you rather take the gigantic, absurdly tall GS diver, the immense plasticky Astron or the horrendous (also gigantic) PVD GS? 
All this without even analyzing the new landmaster (I have seen it live. One word review: BARF)


----------



## oakwood

JoeOBrien said:


> You mean the Grand Aqua Explorer Terra IIs? Each to his own, but I don't see a blatant mashup like that as being great design.


Wait, there are images of the upcoming quartz GMTs?


----------



## Cobia

No offence to the guys who obsessively whinge in this thread but youre going on ignore, nothing personal gents, just cant stand it any longer.


----------



## brandon\

clyde_frog said:


> So has anybody pointed out that whatever that thing is on the dial basically looks like a load of little cocks and balls? Call me immature but I wouldn't be able to unsee that, same with the vulva on the sumo aka camel toe and the underpants on the citizen ny0040.


And the condom hands on the BFKs.


----------



## Robotaz

Seppia said:


> Yeah it's kind of a mish-mash ripoff, but at least the end result is good looking. Really good looking.
> 
> I understand I'm setting the bar fairly low, but compared to the average new designs coming out of Seiko it's a massive win.
> 
> Or would you rather take the gigantic, absurdly tall GS diver, the immense plasticky Astron or the horrendous (also gigantic) PVD GS?
> All this without even analyzing the new landmaster (I have seen it live. One word review: BARF)


In a bad mood? You're spamming the thread. Might want to dial the hate back a notch or two and let us talk about new Seikos. I know I'd appreciate it.


----------



## JoeOBrien

clyde_frog said:


> So has anybody pointed out that whatever that thing is on the dial basically looks like a load of little cocks and balls? Call me immature but I wouldn't be able to unsee that, same with the vulva on the sumo aka camel toe and the underpants on the citizen ny0040.


Yeah I was going to add to my post that perhaps they should come up with a quartz crystal design that isn't so, um, phallic.



Seppia said:


> Yeah it's kind of a mish-mash ripoff, but at least the end result is good looking. Really good looking.
> 
> I understand I'm setting the bar fairly low, but compared to the average new designs coming out of Seiko it's a massive win.
> 
> Or would you rather take the gigantic, absurdly tall GS diver, the immense plasticky Astron or the horrendous (also gigantic) PVD GS?
> All this without even analyzing the new landmaster (I have seen it live. One word review: BARF)


Well fair enough, but personally I _would_ rather have the hi-beat diver, that thing is gorgeous . Sure some of the latest designs, even at GS level, are... outré (e.g. the new ceramic hi-beat), but at least they're all quintessentially Seiko. Even when the very first GS GMT came out, I was baffled by how much they made it look like an Explorer II (the bezel font is undeniably inspired by it). I just don't understand the need for homage elements at GS level.



oakwood said:


> Wait, there are images of the upcoming quartz GMTs?


I've got you fam


----------



## CraigShipp

Here's a look at the newest Grand Seiko Diver I picked up last week.








Here's my video:


----------



## Seppia

Cobia said:


> No offence to the guys who obsessively whinge in this thread but youre going on ignore, nothing personal gents, just cant stand it any longer.





Robotaz said:


> In a bad mood? You're spamming the thread. Might want to dial the hate back a notch or two and let us talk about new Seikos. I know I'd appreciate it.


I am a long time seiko fanboy.
2 of the 5 watches I own that were not gifted to me are seikos (skx009 and SBGX065), other brands get 1 each (Rolex, Omega and Casio).

You may be calling the wrong person a hater.

I simply find most of the new designs a big miss.

Now I thought this was a forum for discussion, a place where both positive and negative feedback were accepted.

If your feelings are hurt because some unknown person on the internet dislikes the watch you like I'm very sorry. 
The ignore list is there for this specific reason.

Negative opinions may be useful to members that are looking for honest feedback. It's a matter of taste: there is no right or wrong.


----------



## Seppia

JoeOBrien said:


> Even when the very first GS GMT came out, I was baffled by how much they made it look like an Explorer II (the bezel font is undeniably inspired by it). I just don't understand the need for homage elements at GS.


In fairness, brands borrow from each other often.
Swiss brands have taken clues from seiko in the past (look at some of the early GSs and you will find elements of them in later Swiss watches).

So yes the GMT GS quartz seem to borrow from Omega (lugs) and Rolex (bezel), but when I look at them I still see a Seiko (hands, dial).

It's borderline but still very ok to me.


----------



## Robotaz

Seppia said:


> If your feelings are hurt because some unknown person on the internet dislikes the watch you like I'm very sorry.
> The ignore list is there for this specific reason.


My feelings aren't hurt and you know that. We're just annoyed.

Start a new thread to ..... about specific models. Complaining here is spam.


----------



## irish0625

Who is we??? I'm not annoyed


Robotaz said:


> My feelings aren't hurt and you know that. We're just annoyed.
> 
> Start a new thread to ..... about specific models. Complaining here is spam.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds

Robotaz said:


> Complaining here is spam.


?


----------



## BurnSurvivor

Any word on what else will be released later this year? I’m hoping something similar to the ninja turtle. An all black seiko watch. Can’t go wrong with the color.


----------



## Robotaz

countingseconds said:


> ?


He's just *****ing and moaning and he knows it. It is spam whether you want to admit it or not. If the tone of the comments weren't venting it might be another story. People who want to hear it and expand on it need to start another thread.


----------



## oakwood

Robotaz said:


> He's just *****ing and moaning and he knows it. It is spam whether you want to admit it or not. If the tone of the comments weren't venting it might be another story. People who want to hear it and expand on it need to start another thread.


I came to this thread to see people talk about the new Seiko watches. That Seppia guy was doing exactly that.


----------



## oakwood

double because I got redirected to "advanced"


----------



## nupicasso

oakwood said:


> I came to this thread to see people talk about the new Seiko watches. That Seppia guy was doing exactly that.


I have to agree. The whole point of this thread is to talk about new Seiko's (love or hate). If it was just to post new Seiko's without conversation, it would be boring and more appropriate on Instagram.

Let's not become like some (not all) of the non-objective "drank-too-much-of-the-kool-aid" Rolex fanboys.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish

CraigShipp said:


> Here's a look at the newest Grand Seiko Diver I picked up last week.
> View attachment 13150051
> 
> 
> Here's my video:


What is the release date for that Gold Seiko On President Bracelet ?


----------



## BDC

Doh, wrong thread...


----------



## CADirk

jdmfetish said:


> What is the release date for that Gold Seiko On President Bracelet ?


That looks like a Citizen 6100-R00391, not a Seiko.


----------



## Tickstart

C'mon when is the SNE498 coming!!


----------



## ffnc1020

Tickstart said:


> C'mon when is the SNE498 coming!!


Waiting for that one as well. I remember reading it will be available in July somewhere, but I could be wrong.


----------



## gshock626

***** Jones said:


> I hate to be a Debby Downer, but am I the only one that feels the new GS dials are a little top heavy on the quartz models? No writing at 6...


I absolutely hated the "top heavy" text layout at first. Took about a year for me to warm up to it. Now I prefer it! I think it looks much cleaner, which makes it look more classy, IMO. Also, I like how the hands now spend less time covering up some portion of the dial text.

I was really bummed not picking up the old GS SBGW031 when they were available. I'm glad I finally came around to their new design, and decided to pick up the new model SBGW231. I love this watch and its clean dial.


----------



## ffnc1020

gshock626 said:


> I absolutely hated the "top heavy" text layout at first. Took about a year for me to warm up to it. Now I prefer it! I think it looks much cleaner, which makes it look more classy, IMO. Also, I like how the hands now spend less time covering up some portion of the dial text.
> 
> I was really bummed not picking up the old GS SBGW031 when they were available. I'm glad I finally came around to their new design, and decided to pick up the new model SBGW231. I love this watch and its clean dial.


That does looks clean, but still feels a little unbalanced. The top Seiko bottom GS/KS/LM branding worked for several decades, no idea why they suddenly changed it.


----------



## gshock626

ffnc1020 said:


> That does looks clean, but still feels a little unbalanced. The top Seiko bottom GS/KS/LM branding worked for several decades, no idea why they suddenly changed it.


I wonder when the idea was originally proposed, and how long it took everyone involved to come to an agreement.


----------



## TDKFM

Any word on a new alpinist?


----------



## Seppia

Tickstart said:


> C'mon when is the SNE498 coming!!


I'm waiting for that one too, massive win by seiko.
Cheap, solar, thinner than regular tunas, even a tiny bit smaller IIRC.

Swap in a metal shroud and it's perfect


----------



## Tickstart

Yeah it looks legit.


----------



## fluence4

For 420€ the shroud should be metal at least.


----------



## Seppia

Uhm
No, “regular” Tunas with metal shrouds and the high torque quartz module cost double that, Seiko has to keep some difference in order to justify the cost. 

I mean I obviously would LOVE for these to have a metal shroud, it’s just unrealistic to expect it. 

It’s already great value for money in my opinion


----------



## yonsson

Seppia said:


> I'm waiting for that one too, massive win by seiko.
> Cheap, solar, thinner than regular tunas, even a tiny bit smaller IIRC.
> 
> Swap in a metal shroud and it's perfect


200m and not HE-Safe =Not a Tuna.


----------



## Seppia




----------



## clyde_frog

Looks-wise it's alright but I'd just feel like I was wearing a cheap knock-off of a Tuna having one of those.


----------



## timetellinnoob

yonsson said:


> 200m and not HE-Safe =Not a Tuna.


eeeee, sorry... that's definitely not going to prevent people from calling it that.


----------



## clyde_frog

Yep, it will definitely be called a Tuna/Solar Tuna.


----------



## Marrin

yonsson said:


> 200m and not HE-Safe =Not a Tuna.


I'm sorry, but if Seiko who makes these watches, calls the SUN series a Tuna, I don't see anything wrong with this new model being called Tuna.


----------



## Seppia

clyde_frog said:


> Looks-wise it's alright but I'd just feel like I was wearing a cheap knock-off of a Tuna having one of those.


Aesthetically it's much closer to the original Tuna than the actual, "real tuna" models sold today.

This watch is just Seiko homaging itself looks wise, at an affordable price point.

I wish they did that with the 62mas also, instead of the awesome but too expensive for me re edition they did a couple years ago.


----------



## yonsson

Marrin said:


> I'm sorry, but if Seiko who makes these watches, calls the SUN series a Tuna, I don't see anything wrong with this new model being called Tuna.


It's called marketing. SEIKO didn't name the original models Tuna, the fans did. 
The features where "He-safe, shrouded diver". Then SEIKO released other models with similar aesthetics but without those features and started calling them Solar Tunas. This does not make them Tunas! Anyone calling these models Tunas will suffer the wrath of the SEIKO gods. 

(Call them what you want but to me it's clear these are not Tunas).


----------



## Marrin

yonsson said:


> It's called marketing. SEIKO didn't name the original models Tuna, the fans did.
> The features where "He-safe, shrouded diver". Then SEIKO released other models with similar aesthetics but without those features and started calling them Solar Tunas. This does not make them Tunas! Anyone calling these models Tunas will suffer the wrath of the SEIKO gods.
> 
> (Call them what you want but to me it's clear these are not Tunas).


 Seiko gods, love it


----------



## yonsson

Marrin said:


> Seiko gods, love it


I'll be ordering one of those "Digital Solar Mermaid" models today by the way. The release day is tomorrow if I remember correctly.


----------



## Marrin

yonsson said:


> I'll be ordering one of those "Digital Solar Mermaid" models today by the way. The release day is tomorrow if I remember correctly.


I already ordered mine, but considering the size I fear I will have to sell it after I do a video review, but I still hope it will wear OK on my wrist 
I ordered the 001 variant, which one will you he getting?


----------



## walrusmonger

Tuna name is for the shroud which makes it look like a tuna can. Just because it isn't a hardcore dive watch doesn't mean it doesn't have the same type of look. That's like saying the turbo mustang and Camaro aren't true pony cars with 4cyl turbo engines since they need a v6 or v8.

Anyway, there are some interesting new seiko 5 "shroudless" tunas hitting the market.


----------



## yonsson

Marrin said:


> I already ordered mine, but considering the size I fear I will have to sell it after I do a video review, but I still hope it will wear OK on my wrist
> I ordered the 001 variant, which one will you he getting?


SBEP005, gold accents for the win. I'll probably do the same. A few pics here and on Instagram, a review, then put it in a drawer or sell it.


----------



## yonsson

walrusmonger said:


> Tuna name is for the shroud which makes it look like a tuna can. Just because it isn't a hardcore dive watch doesn't mean it doesn't have the same type of look. That's like saying the turbo mustang and Camaro aren't true pony cars with 4cyl turbo engines since they need a v6 or v8.
> 
> Anyway, there are some interesting new seiko 5 "shroudless" tunas hitting the market.
> View attachment 13162855
> View attachment 13162859


*****, you guys are making me have a mental breakdown. 
I emailed the Seiko Tuna god himself to sort this out, I'll get back with his reply.


----------



## walrusmonger

Lol ok. I don’t see the sun series as being tunas because the case isn’t round,
But I don’t let this get to me.


----------



## yonsson

walrusmonger said:


> Lol ok. I don't see the sun series as being tunas because the case isn't round,
> But I don't let this get to me.


That's an easy one. Sun019 and the others are air diver's, so not He-safe, therefore not Tunas.


----------



## 59yukon01

A lesson in Tuna history:

https://thespringbar.com/blogs/guides/the-seiko-tuna-collectors-guide


----------



## Toshk

59yukon01 said:


> A lesson in Tuna history:
> 
> https://thespringbar.com/blogs/guides/the-seiko-tuna-collectors-guide


Many thanks for that!


----------



## FireMonk3y

I remember reading on SCWF at some point, that the 6159-7010 was originally called the "hockey puck" and it wasn't until the all steel 7549-7010 was released, that everyone started calling them "tuna cans", because of it's metal resemblance to a can of tuna. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact

Seppia said:


> I'm waiting for that one too, massive win by seiko.
> Cheap, solar, thinner than regular tunas, even a tiny bit smaller IIRC.
> 
> Swap in a metal shroud and it's perfect





Seppia said:


> Aesthetically it's much closer to the original Tuna than the actual, "real tuna" models sold today.
> 
> This watch is just Seiko homaging itself looks wise, at an affordable price point.
> 
> I wish they did that with the 62mas also, instead of the awesome but too expensive for me re edition they did a couple years ago.


Definitely looks the part.
They gave it the right hands. 

Here's my baby:


----------



## jsohal

yonsson said:


> SBEP005, gold accents for the win. I'll probably do the same. A few pics here and on Instagram, a review, then put it in a drawer or sell it.


Where did you guys order it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin

jsohal said:


> Where did you guys order it from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Higuchi


----------



## yonsson

jsohal said:


> Where did you guys order it from?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't find a good deal yesterday so I'll check again in a few days. I'll be buying from random seller on Rakuten.


----------



## walrusmonger

I liked the sbep001 and am reserving the black and gold for the gold tuna I have pre ordered. Mine shipped out today, paid $266 shipped ems with a fun bonus Prospex pouch.


----------



## Cobia

walrusmonger said:


> Tuna name is for the shroud which makes it look like a tuna can. Just because it isn't a hardcore dive watch doesn't mean it doesn't have the same type of look. That's like saying the turbo mustang and Camaro aren't true pony cars with 4cyl turbo engines since they need a v6 or v8.
> 
> Anyway, there are some interesting new seiko 5 "shroudless" tunas hitting the market.
> View attachment 13162855
> View attachment 13162859


''shroudless tuna'' lol that'll do me, who came up with that name lol? is it because of the lugs? thats the only remote similarity i can see.


----------



## valuewatchguy

SBEP00?

It's a little disappointment that the power reserve is only 5 months for this digital solar watch. The Lowercase analog solar tunas are 10 months Even their kinetics have longer PR. Casio and Citizen blow this Seiko away on PR.

I picked up a GShock recently for not much more than the SBEP current street value and it has 18 months PR. It has a low power mode when in the dark. But being fully analog with GPS and radio sync, I would expect that it has a larger battery drain than this fully digital Seiko. I'm not whining here, I just think the value proposition is lacking on the SBEP and I really expected a little better tech from the inventor of digital watches. $266 is not an insignificant amount of $.


----------



## walrusmonger

Cobia said:


> ''shroudless tuna'' lol that'll do me, who came up with that name lol? is it because of the lugs? thats the only remote similarity i can see.


I came up with it in jest with all of the tuna talk.


----------



## sriracha

walrusmonger said:


> Tuna name is for the shroud which makes it look like a tuna can. Just because it isn't a hardcore dive watch doesn't mean it doesn't have the same type of look. That's like saying the turbo mustang and Camaro aren't true pony cars with 4cyl turbo engines since they need a v6 or v8.
> 
> Anyway, there are some interesting new seiko 5 "shroudless" tunas hitting the market.
> View attachment 13162855
> View attachment 13162859


What are the model numbers? I cannot find these anywhere.


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> SBEP00?
> 
> It's a little disappointment that the power reserve is only 5 months for this digital solar watch. The Lowercase analog solar tunas are 10 months Even their kinetics have longer PR. Casio and Citizen blow this Seiko away on PR.
> 
> I picked up a GShock recently for not much more than the SBEP current street value and it has 18 months PR. It has a low power mode when in the dark. But being fully analog with GPS and radio sync, I would expect that it has a larger battery drain than this fully digital Seiko. I'm not whining here, I just think the value proposition is lacking on the SBEP and I really expected a little better tech from the inventor of digital watches. $266 is not an insignificant amount of $.
> 
> View attachment 13165751


I don't know what you mean by "street price" but I've reviewed the Gravitymaster and the RRP is almost €1000/$1000 new in EU. So you can almost get 4 Digital Mermaids (not calling it a Tuna) for the same price.


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> I don't know what you mean by "street price" but I've reviewed the Gravitymaster and the RRP is almost €1000/$1000 new in EU. So you can almost get 4 Digital Mermaids (not calling it a Tuna) for the same price.


By Street prices I mean the price that you can actually buy one for , which may vary country-by-country, but I put very little substance to recommended retail prices.

So my example with the Gravity Master was likely a poor comparison because the deal I got is not easily replicated. So that's not a good comparison based on Street prices.

That being said I don't think it would take very much effort for me to find other citizen, Casio, Seiko, and even pulsar watches that have similar features for similar cost and have longer power Reserves.

My position Remains the Same that Seiko should have added more value into these digital mermaids and it's disappointing to me that they didn't , considering the Heritage they have in digital technology

EDIT: Not that it really matters since Seiko doesn't march to my drumbeat and I have bought many Seikos in the past that may not have had equivalent value propositions compared to the competition as well. My motto that I stole from someone else is buy what you like, keep what you love.......screw the specs.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger

I don’t think $265 (which is the USD equivalent of msrp) is an unreasonable price for these. I’ll know better when mine arrives next week, but a 5 month power reserve is not so bad. I don’t see these dropping too much unless they are sold internationally, I could see a USD of $200 being appropriate to target g-shock.


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> ...


It's all about how you compare the features. I know the advanced G-Shocks have very smart power reserve functions but if power reserve and price is all you are comparing then you could make the argument that the new Rangeman (gprb1000) is insanely overpriced, it needs continuous external charging if it's not Solar charged all day long.

I'm not just looking at hard specs when I buy a watch, many G-Shocks are packed with useless features and tech making them unwearable, I don't see that as a plus. 
Regarding the Seiko Mermaid  it has all the features I need in a beater/travel watch but none of the extra features I never use. For ~$250 I consider it a bargain to be honest.


----------



## Cobia

yonsson said:


> It's all about how you compare the features. I know the advanced G-Shocks have very smart power reserve functions but if power reserve and price is all you are comparing then you could make the argument that the new Rangeman (gprb1000) is insanely overpriced, it needs continuous external charging if it's not Solar charged all day long.
> 
> I'm not just looking at hard specs when I buy a watch, many G-Shocks are packed with useless features and tech making them unwearable, I don't see that as a plus.
> Regarding the Seiko Mermaid  it has all the features I need in a beater/travel watch but none of the extra features I never use. For ~$250 I consider it a bargain to be honest.


You still wearing your SBBN031 Tuna Yon? i just ordered one, pretty excited.


----------



## yonsson

Cobia said:


> You still wearing your SBBN031 Tuna Yon? i just ordered one, pretty excited.


Congrats! Sadly not, I sold it a while ago. One of the absolute best diver's made by SEIKO, I'll need to buy another one before it's too late. I don't own a Tuna at the moment which is rare for me. Using my MM600 and GS600 to try and fill the void.


----------



## timetellinnoob

"digital mermaids"? for a non-diver? an attempt to get a rise from people? =)


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> It's all about how you compare the features. I know the advanced G-Shocks have very smart power reserve functions but if power reserve and price is all you are comparing then you could make the argument that the new Rangeman (gprb1000) is insanely overpriced, it needs continuous external charging if it's not Solar charged all day long.
> 
> I'm not just looking at hard specs when I buy a watch, many G-Shocks are packed with useless features and tech making them unwearable, I don't see that as a plus.
> Regarding the Seiko Mermaid  it has all the features I need in a beater/travel watch but none of the extra features I never use. For ~$250 I consider it a bargain to be honest.


We can agree to disagree I guess. Enjoy the Mermaid. If you get tired of it and choose to flip it, I might even be interested. I keep waiting for you to let go of that SBGE015 I see on your IG feed.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Biggles3

SRPC95 Orange LE Turtle starting to trickle out in Singapore, saw this pic on facebook, general consensus is it's a beauty but disappointed it's not numbered like the SRPB01 was.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

the bezel really looks orange and blue to me. not black at all. still could be black, but, have yet to see one truly looking BLACK black....


----------



## Cobia

yonsson said:


> Congrats! Sadly not, I sold it a while ago. One of the absolute best diver's made by SEIKO, I'll need to buy another one before it's too late. I don't own a Tuna at the moment which is rare for me. Using my MM600 and GS600 to try and fill the void.


Thanks mate, got mine from Seiya for a very good price, will be my first true tuna, cant wait bro.
Will be a great pick up and go diver for me, something unique with some serious heritage and history, i actually like this newer model a bit more than the older one.
cheers


----------



## Biggles3

timetellinnoob said:


> the bezel really looks orange and blue to me. not black at all. still could be black, but, have yet to see one truly looking BLACK black....


I think it could be as read that the rubber strap it comes with is dark blue.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

It's not a mermaid, the definition of mermaid is that the lug-to-lug vs width ratio is ~0.7, which the SEIKO Anemone clearly has not.

Not a 0.7 LL to width ratio = not a mermaid.


----------



## yonsson

Cobia said:


> Thanks mate, got mine from Seiya for a very good price, will be my first true tuna, cant wait bro.
> Will be a great pick up and go diver for me, something unique with some serious heritage and history, i actually like this newer model a bit more than the older one.
> cheers


It's a great watch, the best modern Tuna imho. Quality wise it's like a mm300 and the bracelet is great too.


----------



## dr.sphinx

Just that you mentioned it, OT a bit. It took me a long time to warm up to the 031. I prefer it to 015 now. The bracelet too. Just to have something I don't have to worry about, yet packs a WIS punch. Got it from Katsu 2 months ago before they mess it up as well. Never selling, no point, not that there's too much money buried in it.


----------



## Biggles3

timetellinnoob said:


> the bezel really looks orange and blue to me. not black at all. still could be black, but, have yet to see one truly looking BLACK black....


Yep, orange and blue.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## gvongies

Is there any news on the seiko save the ocean special editions? I am in SEA and I found a means to grab one, but not sure if it's legit.

Edit: Nvm, found at a reliable seller, thinking about picking up a samurai.


----------



## davym2112

Release date was July and they definately havnt reached Hong Kong yet. 
Maybe other regions have them already as the orange turtle seems to be on sale in Singapore now but not here yet.


gvongies said:


> Is there any news on the seiko save the ocean the ocean special editions? I am in SEA and I found a means to grab one, but not sure if it's legit.


Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## AP81

gvongies said:


> Is there any news on the seiko save the ocean the ocean special editions? I am in SEA and I found a means to grab one, but not sure if it's legit.


I got one from the Philippines, all legit. They arrived in Australia a few after I got mine, and most shops here are stocking them now.


----------



## gvongies

Are they limited or special edition? What model did you pick up


----------



## AP81

Biggles3 said:


> SRPC95 Orange LE Turtle starting to trickle out in Singapore, saw this pic on facebook, general consensus is it's a beauty but disappointed it's not numbered like the SRPB01 was.


Any ideas what kind of production numbers they are going to have?

The SRPB11K (Blue Lagoon) had 6000 IIRC. The SRPB01K1 (green turtle) had 3500.


----------



## yonsson

gvongies said:


> Are they limited or special edition? What model did you pick up


Special edition, meaning will only be produced for one year. They are in stores in Europe now.


----------



## yonsson

Embrace yourself for the final verdict on the Tuna nickname discussion. Will write the entire conversation with Tokunaga here soon. I’m guessing you will think that’s ok even if it’s OT.


----------



## yonsson

Dear Mr Tokunaga,

This is your Swedish SEIKO fanatic friend emailing you in need of some serious (not really) advice. I hope all is well! I was a little sad that you didn't come to Baselworld since this year was a good year for SEIKO Prospex.

I have a question for you. On the internet, there is a discussion about the new Lowercase Solar Prospex Diver's watch (SBDN028). Some people are calling it a "Solar Tuna". I however find this very wrong. For me as a Prospex and history fan, I think a SEIKO Diver's watch should only be called a "Tuna" if it is helium safe and has a shrouded outer case construction. To me, this "air diver's" is not a Tuna even if it looks like one.

So, as the originator/inventor of the Grandfather Tuna and many other SEIKO Prospex models I would love to hear your thoughts on this subject. 
Do you consider it a "Tuna"?

Response:








Dear ***,

Your question is very difficult to answer, and I am thinking every day "Is there any better nickname than Tuna?"
As you know, I had developed a shrouded diver's watch with an outer case construction for strong shock resistant performance in 1975.
During 43 years a lot of shrouded diver's watches were developed not only for He gas diver's watches but also for Air diver's watches. 
And now, all watches of the shrouded diver's watches are called as "Tuna".
The nickname "Tuna can" may be named from the shape of the outer case. But I think the nickname of the outer case should be named from the function or performance of the parts.
I have several kinds of nickname idea.
My best idea is "Armour" in English, "鎧(Yoroi)" in Japanese, as the strong nickname of the parts for the shock resistant function!
Do you have any good nickname idea for our "outer case" as the protector of the shrouded diver's watches!

Sincerely yours,
Ikuo Tokunaga


----------



## CADirk

"Seiko Yoroi" sounds nice enough to keep.

Either that or bumperwatch.


----------



## yonsson

CADirk said:


> "Seiko Yoroi" sounds nice enough to keep.
> 
> Either that or bumperwatch.


I am definitely going to call them Yoroi from now on.


----------



## Tickstart

Kan bli svårt att lägga på minnet känner jag spontant, yoroi..


----------



## Tickstart

BTW, it wasn't the SBDN we were referring to, it was the SNE498. But they look similar enough so never mind.


----------



## Tickstart

Besides, who even cares what 0.0001% of the SEIKO crowd calls it :'D it looks good, that's all that matters to me. I personally wouldn't call any watch that hasn't got a high tier 7c or 8L movement a tuna but that's just me, and that fact doesn't turn me off buying the SNE498, in my head it's not even related to the tuna lineage besides its looks.


----------



## yonsson

Tickstart said:


> BTW, it wasn't the SBDN we were referring to, it was the SNE498. But they look similar enough so never mind.


Yeah, I know, but it's the same case and I didn't know the new ref by heart.


----------



## Jesterp

Srpc91k1 landed in the UK. I love it.It looks totally different when you actually have it in person. My new favourite watch I think


----------



## dr.sphinx

Tokunaga: well it looks like he doesn't care much for the name Tuna(can) in general, so what am I supposed to do, o cruel equivocal Seiko God? I have sinned many a time by referring to any Seiko shrouded diver as a Tuna before, am I to be confined to a hyperbaric chamber in my afterlife, duck-voice and all?

The takeaway for me is that as Tokunaga himself doesn't hold the word in great esteem, I can do whatever I want with it. To be on the safe side though, I'll keep my "proper" one for good


----------



## CADirk

dr.sphinx said:


> Tokunaga: well it looks like he doesn't care much for the name Tuna(can) in general, so what am I supposed to do, o cruel equivocal Seiko God? I have sinned many a time by referring to any Seiko shrouded diver as a Tuna before, am I to be confined to a hyperbaric chamber in my afterlife, duck-voice and all?
> 
> The takeaway for me is that as Tokunaga himself doesn't hold the word in great esteem, I can do whatever I want with it. To be on the safe side though, I'll keep my "proper" one for good


I have the impression that mr. Tokunaga cares enough, or is amused by, the community for naming his purpose designed and build timing tools.
Enough of either to politely and properly respond to the question yonsson sent him.

Small things like this are very good for public relations.


----------



## dr.sphinx

I didn't mean to sound facetious, I do appreciate his input. I guess he may just not sweat the nomenclature as much as we do. Or the gist of yonsson's question was misunderstood. Or maybe it was understood perfectly and the side-track answer is intentional. I do love it when Mr Tokunaga pipes up, here and elsewhere. And I know MM600 isn't for me, but any time I see the picture of him wearing it...


----------



## Seppia

Translations from Japanese are provided after each quote for your convenience



yonsson said:


> Response:
> I am thinking every day "Is there any better nickname than Tuna?"
> *cut*
> And now, all watches of the shrouded diver's watches are called as "Tuna".


Translation: yes, it's a tuna.



yonsson said:


> The nickname "Tuna can" may be named from the shape of the outer case. But I think the nickname of the outer case should be named from the function or performance of the parts.
> I have several kinds of nickname idea.
> My best idea is "Armour" in English, "鎧(Yoroi)" in Japanese, as the strong nickname of the parts for the shock resistant function!


Translation: yet, I think tuna is a horrible nickname and I would like for you to call them Yoroi instead from now on



yonsson said:


> Do you have any good nickname idea for our "outer case" as the protector of the shrouded diver's watches!


Translation: feel free to respond but I actually don't give a damn I'm just being polite


----------



## clyde_frog

Biggles3 said:


> Yep, orange and blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


So it really is the Irn Bru Turtle then.


----------



## Galaga

gvongies said:


> Is there any news on the seiko save the ocean special editions? I am in SEA and I found a means to grab one, but not sure if it's legit.
> 
> Edit: Nvm, found at a reliable seller, thinking about picking up a samurai.


That have arrived in Sydney. Picture of the Samurai edition at the Seiko Boutique.


----------



## clyde_frog

The Samurai looks really nice. If I didn't already have the SRPB051 I'd buy that one.


----------



## Biggles3

gvongies said:


> Are they limited or special edition? What model did you pick up


Orange Turtle is a LE but not numbered like the SRPB01 was. The Black was also an un-numbered LE and seems to have dried up after a couple of months.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus

So what are the model numbers for these?



walrusmonger said:


> Tuna name is for the shroud which makes it look like a tuna can. Just because it isn't a hardcore dive watch doesn't mean it doesn't have the same type of look. That's like saying the turbo mustang and Camaro aren't true pony cars with 4cyl turbo engines since they need a v6 or v8.
> 
> Anyway, there are some interesting new seiko 5 "shroudless" tunas hitting the market.
> View attachment 13162855
> View attachment 13162859


----------



## Sub1680

WHATS THIS YOROI CRAP?! I THOT TOKUNAGA CALLED THEM BARNACLES, THATS WUT I CALL MY SUN019


----------



## jinfaep

I just scrolled through 68 posts because I was hopeful that there was an upcoming Seiko that would tickle my fancy. A little disappointed when it turned out to be a few guys arguing about nomenclatures.

Can someone please post something to bring this thread back on track? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> That have arrived in Sydney. Picture of the Samurai edition at the Seiko Boutique.
> 
> View attachment 13171759


That looks sweet as, although the darker bezel and crown is a bit of a deal breaker for me, still looks great but would have preferred all silver.

Seiko is hitting their opposition out of the park with their dials, nobody does dive dials like seiko and they just keep coming up with tasteful and interesting ones.

Got my green turtle today, absolutely blown away, its perfect, basically mint, man it pops, now my fav turtle by a long shot.

Thanks Biggles3, great seller.


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> That looks sweet as, although the darker bezel and crown is a bit of a deal breaker for me, still looks great but would have preferred all silver.
> 
> Seiko is hitting their opposition out of the park with their dials, nobody does dive dials like seiko and they just keep coming up with tasteful and interesting ones.
> 
> Got my green turtle today, absolutely blown away, its perfect, basically mint, man it pops, now my fav turtle by a long shot.
> 
> Thanks Biggles3, great seller.


Congrats Cobia. Also got my O53 today. The quality is on another level.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> Congrats Cobia. Also got my O53 today. The quality is on another level.


Congrats mate, hows the alignment? everything acceptable? you like it?


----------



## Seppia

Seppia said:


> I'm waiting for that one too, massive win by seiko.
> Cheap, solar, thinner than regular tunas, even a tiny bit smaller IIRC.
> 
> Swap in a metal shroud and it's perfect


I have just been told by Chino that they won't carry the SNE498p1 because it's not JDM.

Fail.

Is this one of the idiotic situations where Seiko has two different names for the same exact watch?

Also, anybody remember what the model numbers for the GS Quartz GMTs will be?

I'll be in Tokyo in a couple weeks for work and would love to visit Chino.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> Congrats mate, hows the alignment? everything acceptable? you like it?


The alignment is bang on. The bezel action is as good as any Swiss watch. The polishing of the case and finish is amazing at this price point. I'm getting Henry to fit the steel OEM bracelet tomorrow.

I have never handled one without the plastic on. There is no bezel insert like this. Every time I see it at a certain angle I'm reminded of the Mongoose BMX alloy blue colour that was synonymous with the 80's. Love that electric blue. The dial is also different to the Turtle PADI. A deep and more ink type blue.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> The alignment is bang on. The bezel action is as good as any Swiss watch. The polishing of the case and finish is amazing at this price point. I'm getting Henry to fit the steel OEM bracelet tomorrow.
> 
> I have never handled one without the plastic on. There is no bezel insert like this. Every time I see it at a certain angle I'm reminded of the Mongoose BMX alloy blue colour that was synonymous with the 80's. Love that electric blue. The dial is also different to the Turtle PADI. A deep and more ink type blue.
> View attachment 13172523


Awesome, alignment looks bang on, just like my green turtle.

This 053 looks absolutely stunning, youre right ive never seen another bezel like it, hands look great on it too.
Seriously a very nice bit of kit, it oozes quality, will be perfect to wear on your trip.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> The alignment is bang on. The bezel action is as good as any Swiss watch. The polishing of the case and finish is amazing at this price point. I'm getting Henry to fit the steel OEM bracelet tomorrow.
> 
> I have never handled one without the plastic on. There is no bezel insert like this. Every time I see it at a certain angle I'm reminded of the Mongoose BMX alloy blue colour that was synonymous with the 80's. Love that electric blue. The dial is also different to the Turtle PADI. A deep and more ink type blue.
> View attachment 13172523


Youll have to show it off to sporty, show him what he's missing.


----------



## clyde_frog

Cobia said:


> That looks sweet as, although the darker bezel and crown is a bit of a deal breaker for me, still looks great but would have preferred all silver.
> 
> Seiko is hitting their opposition out of the park with their dials, nobody does dive dials like seiko and they just keep coming up with tasteful and interesting ones.
> 
> Got my green turtle today, absolutely blown away, its perfect, basically mint, man it pops, now my fav turtle by a long shot.
> 
> Thanks Biggles3, great seller.


I never even realised it had a dark bezel and crown, I saw this picture and it all looked silver:










Now that I've seen another one showing how it really looks I'm not so keen on it either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonkl

Seriously, dammit Seiko, pockets aren't deep enough.


----------



## dontomaso

Got my Save the Ocean Samurai yesterday. The darker bezelring and crown makes the dial pop. As a bonus the bezel is tight and perfectly aligned, the markers are 99% and it runs at -1s/day so far.


----------



## Disneydave

Cobia said:


> That looks sweet as, although the darker bezel and crown is a bit of a deal breaker for me, still looks great but would have preferred all silver.


I agree - silver would have been awesome. I wonder if the silver/gray Samurai bezel would look good (even making the bezel insert silver/gray too)? Now I'm trying to think of an aftermarket stainless bezel that would fit and look right. The blue is nice, but wondering if silver/gray/stainless would play nicely off the indicies.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## gvongies

I like the color combination on the save the ocean more than the blue lagoon. Do you think the orange LE turtle will go up in price as much as the darth turtle?


----------



## walrusmonger

I am really digging this. Put it on a black deep blue rubber bracelet and it looks amazing. Not a tuna, the watch is definitely a Fieldmaster that happens to look similar to the Tuna. I think the whole case is plastic except the bezel insert and the case back plate.


----------



## yonsson

Wow, very nice! Eagerly awaiting mine but it will probably take two weeks before it arrives. Nice match with the bracelet! 
How is the contrast on the display?


----------



## Inkahalo

walrusmonger said:


> View attachment 13179685
> 
> 
> I am really digging this. Put it on a black deep blue rubber bracelet and it looks amazing. Not a tuna, the watch is definitely a Fieldmaster that happens to look similar to the Tuna. I think the whole case is plastic except the bezel insert and the case back plate.


Looks great, enjoy!!!
Do you have any more pictures? Is it easy to read in all light conditions? How is the digital bezel?


----------



## walrusmonger

yonsson said:


> Wow, very nice! Eagerly awaiting mine but it will probably take two weeks before it arrives. Nice match with the bracelet!
> How is the contrast on the display?


The display is very nice. Haven't worn it yet just sized the bracelet and am letting it charge. The physical bezel feels pretty cheap. It's hard to grip and not easy to turn. I still need to set it and play with it


----------



## walrusmonger

Inkahalo said:


> Looks great, enjoy!!!
> Do you have any more pictures? Is it easy to read in all light conditions? How is the digital bezel?


I will be posting more pics to my Instagram : walrusmonger


----------



## Inkahalo

I will be posting more pics to my Instagram : walrusmonger

Great!!!


----------



## Horoticus

walrusmonger said:


> I will be posting more pics to my Instagram : walrusmonger


Please post more pics here, as well!


----------



## Horoticus

double, double, posting is trouble...


----------



## verdi88

New Presage Releases









Sent from my ASUS_Z017DA using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep

My SBEP005 arrived yesterday and I'm in love!

First impressions are pretty positive: the negative display on this is infinitely easier to read than the negative display on my G-Shock Rangeman and this is more comfortable on the wrist. It's significantly lighter than I imagined (though I knew it was not going to be a heavy watch) and the strap is a much softer silicone than the rubber strap that most of my Seiko divers have come with. This is more similar to the rubber strap on my SBDB009 Tuna. I wonder if Seiko has moved to this softer silicone for all of their dive watches? The alarm on this watch is also much louder than the alarm on any of my G-Shocks. If I could ask for one more feature in this it would be to have the GPS time adjusting like in the Astron line - one of the things I like most about my G-Shocks is the multi band atomic clock calibration but I imagine that would raise the price quite a bit. I do agree with Inkahalo though that the bezel feels like some pretty cheap plastic, but I haven't really had any problems gripping or adjusting it.


































I ordered mine through Watchshop on Rakuten and they shipped it out on the 25th (the release day) and it arrived on the 30th. Considering there was a weekend and a postal holiday in there, that seems pretty fast to me. There were no customs or brokerage fees from the USPS.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Looks good. My SBEP001 is currently sat with Customs. What is the lug width? I'm guessing 22mm, but I've heard 21mm mentioned.


Semper Jeep said:


> My SBEP005 arrived yesterday and I'm in love!


----------



## Cobia

Snaggletooth said:


> Looks good. My SBEP001 is currently sat with Customs. What is the lug width? I'm guessing 22mm, but I've heard 21mm mentioned.


Haha, damn customs, my SBBN031 is sat with them too, no doubt im going to get a bill soon.


----------



## walrusmonger

It is prob 21.5, 22mm fits fine though.


----------



## Semper Jeep

I just measured mine and it looks like it's a bit more than 21mm. 21.5mm is probably correct.


----------



## BurnSurvivor

Wow, the SBEP001 aftually looks great. I’m going to sleep on it though. Waiting to see what else seiko will release later this year. Any rumors on the new alpinist, or any other models?


----------



## Biggles3

US market GS released today, limited to just 300 pieces. Not sure of model#.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific

The dial is surprisingly blue in several photos.

More info and photos, but no reference number: https://timelessluxwatches.com/product/grand-seiko-limited-edition/












Biggles3 said:


> US market GS released today, limited to just 300 pieces. Not sure of model#.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

YoureTerrific said:


> The dial is surprisingly blue in several photos.
> 
> More info and photos, but no reference number: https://timelessluxwatches.com/product/grand-seiko-limited-edition/


Wow that looks superb!
Still a bit too big for me though, I'm used to my sbgx065 and find 36-37 the perfect size for a dressier watch on my 6,75 wrist (I like smaller watches).

Also, am I the only one that would like to see the PR indicator in spring drive models on the back instead of on the front?

I think it clutters the dial.

There was a credor that moved the PR on the back and it looked amazing in my opinion


----------



## JoeOBrien

Biggles3 said:


> US market GS released today, limited to just 300 pieces. Not sure of model#


Nice, looks like a florentine or 'starlight' dial like vintage GS/KS. I recently bought a Seiko Chronometer with that kind of dial.


----------



## nish99

Biggles3 said:


> US market GS released today, limited to just 300 pieces. Not sure of model#.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Looks like the snowflake but probably has a different dial texture

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

nish99 said:


> Looks like the snowflake but probably has a different dial texture


Far from snowflake, more like the 80s superior quartz dials. Too bad it has a blue tint.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Hey guys where can I buy the SBEP009?Suppose they are all sold out & now cost $1000.00 right?


----------



## Snaggletooth

I tracked them down to a Japanese website last month, but when I tried to order they had already sold out. Went with a 001 from Rakuten instead. Now wondering if I prefer the 007 with its more subdued text. Whatever, mine should be here soon, currently languishing in Customs.



E8ArmyDiver said:


> Hey guys where can I buy the SBEP009?Suppose they are all sold out & now cost $1000.00 right?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Snaggletooth said:


> I tracked them down to a Japanese website last month, but when I tried to order they had already sold out. Went with a 001 from Rakuten instead. Now wondering if I prefer the 007 with its more subdued text. Whatever, mine should be here soon, currently languishing in Customs.


Yea I figured...Thanks..


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Hey another question...The Bezel can be swapped out later right?The Pepsi is exactly same as 009 save for the the bezel...Maybe later I could change it out?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Ha..Never mind..Going with the 001...I like the way the silver buttons match the bezel insert & I believe Green Back Lighting...Thanks again..


----------



## jdmvette

Semper Jeep said:


> My SBEP005 arrived yesterday and I'm in love!
> 
> First impressions are pretty positive: the negative display on this is infinitely easier to read than the negative display on my G-Shock Rangeman and this is more comfortable on the wrist.


can you post pics with this watch next to your rangeman to show the negative display legibility contrast between them? thanks~!


----------



## soulbazz

Galaga said:


> The alignment is bang on. The bezel action is as good as any Swiss watch. The polishing of the case and finish is amazing at this price point. I'm getting Henry to fit the steel OEM bracelet tomorrow.
> 
> I have never handled one without the plastic on. There is no bezel insert like this. Every time I see it at a certain angle I'm reminded of the Mongoose BMX alloy blue colour that was synonymous with the 80's. Love that electric blue. The dial is also different to the Turtle PADI. A deep and more ink type blue.
> View attachment 13172523


Great looking watch. I really like the shade of blue on these.

Does anyone have a shot of the SPB053 next to a Shogun for size comparison?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

soulbazz said:


> Great looking watch. I really like the shade of blue on these.
> 
> Does anyone have a shot of the SPB053 next to a Shogun for size comparison?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Just took this crappy picture. Shogun is slightly larger.


----------



## soulbazz

Fantastic. Thanks a lot Yukon!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbinh243

2 of padi seiko is a must have


In position :
Gshock : gulfmaster
Seiko : sbdc005, 5y23-6060


----------



## Inscrutable

The website says its blue dial. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Inscrutable said:


> The website says its blue dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like digital camouflage pattern to me. Don't really fancy that.


----------



## jdmfetish

slow_mo said:


> Looks like digital camouflage pattern to me. Don't really fancy that.


reminds me of the Tudor date / day with silver cloth embossed dial


----------



## Jiarongljd

Biggles3 said:


> US market GS released today, limited to just 300 pieces. Not sure of model#.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


the dial is just like SARX055 except it's GS.


----------



## Acropora

Gnomon has the digi-tuna in stock. The black with black bezel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Hey guys where can I buy the SBEP009?Suppose they are all sold out & now cost $1000.00 right?


I just ordered one off of eBay for $550. Figured at 300 pcs, these won't go down in price...

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.sphinx

Oh gosh another one. 25th anniversary, third one with the special GS quartz dial (prolly still at least one more coming, the leaked GMT), LE 1000, 200m, 16000 A/m, on JP GS site already. GS are seriously going to overwhelm me to the point of losing interest, it's like 30 new models a year. 








edit: apparently comes with a blue silicone strap on top of the nylon one


----------



## oakwood

dr.sphinx said:


> View attachment 13193219


Really love the case design on this, and the proportions. And the fact that it's fully lumed but not a diver.



dr.sphinx said:


> GS are seriously going to overwhelm me to the point of losing interest, it's like 30 new models a year.


Afaik this is only the third reference with this specific design, and none of them are actually available yet. So there's no oversaturation just yet.


----------



## dr.sphinx

Oh sorry, I meant that it is the third one with that special anniversary dial...

I wouldn't put too much stock in the lume as the lumed parts on the hands are going to be quite tiny.


----------



## valuewatchguy

I think the answer is still silence but has there been any news on the Grand Seiko SBGN001/003/007 models? 

These are the quartz GMT models that were leaked earlier this year. Timeless Luxury watches even has placeholders for them on their site.


----------



## ahonobaka

^I get the argument of GS LE oversaturation, but I'm of the opinion that when you make ~40,000 watches per year, they're all going to be "limited" in a sense. Conversely, the smaller batch sizes allows them to get creative, and personally I like to see them experiment and get confident in what they CAN do before they start branching into specific models and solidify their lineup under the new branding, which has to happen otherwise we indeed will get lost in all of the models and selection (looking at you, previous Brietling). I'm giving them a pass for the next two or three years, both because it's still early in the brand, but also because I still like the variety even if a certain doesn't speak to me. They're looking for their audience internationally still, and I don't think their marketing has to be perfect just yet!


----------



## Hen®i

dr.sphinx said:


> Oh gosh another one. 25th anniversary, third one with the special GS quartz dial (prolly still at least one more coming, the leaked GMT), LE 1000, 200m, 16000 A/m, on JP GS site already. GS are seriously going to overwhelm me to the point of losing interest, it's like 30 new models a year.
> View attachment 13193219
> 
> 
> edit: apparently comes with a blue silicone strap on top of the nylon one


That's a beauty! And most likely above my budget. Price 330.000 yen.

I found the Japanese website it's on and let Google translate it but don't know if it is permitted to copy & paste it here.
Anyone?


----------



## dr.sphinx

ahonobaka: I hope you're right. I don't buy the "teething" argument completely though, a lot of their stuff is still JP only (no mention of the one above on the US website, so it might be the same deal). Also, a big part of the appeal - and here I'm getting personal and subjective, so I should add FOR ME - was a perceived restraint, something that suggested someone doesn't rush a million projects at once and that they made exclusive LEs either for huge anniversaries or even more exclusive ones for trusted retailers. Now we've got what, 2 quartzes with a star already, 2 more coming, now one extra one with the special dial and that's just quartz.

OK rant over, let's see where they are in 2 years or so. I quite like these nylon-strapped ones, would be great if some bracelet (3-link ideally) was compatible.


----------



## oakwood

dr.sphinx said:


> Oh sorry, I meant that it is the third one with that special anniversary dial...
> 
> I wouldn't put too much stock in the lume as the lumed parts on the hands are going to be quite tiny.


I'm just so over the moon with this case design that it's all I'm focused on.
Also the dimensions: 40mm across, 20mm lug width, 12mm thick; spot on.


----------



## oakwood

Double post because I refreshed the page.


----------



## Seppia

valuewatchguy said:


> I think the answer is still silence but has there been any news on the Grand Seiko SBGN001/003/007 models?
> 
> These are the quartz GMT models that were leaked earlier this year. Timeless Luxury watches even has placeholders for them on their site.


I'm eagerly awaiting for these as well.

The last LE shown in this thread has a color pattern that reminds me of the latest Omega offerings (not a good thing).


----------



## yonsson

SBEP001 and SBEP005 landed today. Lovely!!!


----------



## yonsson

Forgot the caseback.


----------



## Cobia

yonsson said:


> SBEP001 and SBEP005 landed today. Lovely!!!


Nice looking watch, pity about the plastic bezel, looks cheap on what other wise is a nice watch, each to their own though, some might like the plastic bezel.

The gold n black model looks sweet.


----------



## yonsson

Cobia said:


> Nice looking watch, pity about the plastic bezel, looks cheap on what other wise is a nice watch, each to their own though, some might like the plastic bezel.
> 
> The gold n black model looks sweet.


I don't care at this price point. I wouldn't pay 3 times as much to get a hardcoated shroud. It has a nice almost shimmering matte finish to it.


----------



## yonsson

Last one of the SBEP005


----------



## yonsson

yonsson said:


> Last one of the SBEP005


And it's a friction bezel so don't get started on the "it's not aligned speech".


----------



## Horoticus

Pepsi, no Coke! :-!


----------



## walrusmonger

What do you think Of the bezel ? Mine was very difficult to turn.


----------



## lvdb

Thanks for sharing these great pics!


----------



## yonsson

walrusmonger said:


> What do you think Of the bezel ? Mine was very difficult to turn.


Mine as well but they usually loosen up a little after they've been subjected to water.


----------



## yonsson

lvdb said:


> Thanks for sharing these great pics!


If you mean me, then no problem at all. 
I'll try to take some macros tomorrow showing the chapter ring. It's pretty cool, it sits under the bezel so straight on you can't see all of the markers. And the gold text that says "SEIKO, dual time, mode, 20bar" and so on disappears at some angles. It's possible to see in the last pic I posted if you look closely.


----------



## timetellinnoob

Cobia said:


> Nice looking watch, pity about the plastic bezel, looks cheap on what other wise is a nice watch, each to their own though, some might like the plastic bezel.
> 
> The gold n black model looks sweet.


i mean i know it's plastic because i've been told it is, but it doesn't look like plastic so to me it can't 'look cheap because it's plastic'. =)


----------



## bobski

yonsson said:


> SBEP001 and SBEP005 landed today. Lovely!!!


Great photos. what is the brand of strap on the turtle? It seems to match the blue dial perfectly.


----------



## Disneydave

^^ I really want one of these SBEPs but know I shouldn't get one. Right? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

So everyone says this is made out of plastic.

This says aluminum resin, which I've never heard of, but sounds better.


----------



## bobski

walrusmonger said:


> Tuna name is for the shroud which makes it look like a tuna can. Just because it isn't a hardcore dive watch doesn't mean it doesn't have the same type of look. That's like saying the turbo mustang and Camaro aren't true pony cars with 4cyl turbo engines since they need a v6 or v8.
> 
> Anyway, there are some interesting new seiko 5 "shroudless" tunas hitting the market.
> View attachment 13162855
> View attachment 13162859


Although I don't like the watch(!) I do appreaciate the effort with the day-date.

Reminds me of one if my 5's










Not quite a snazzy though!


----------



## davym2112

Maybe a resin composite made with aluminum powder.


59yukon01 said:


> So everyone says this is made out of plastic.
> 
> This says aluminum resin, which I've never heard of, but sounds better.


Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

bobski said:


> Great photos. what is the brand of strap on the turtle? It seems to match the blue dial perfectly.


Wjean


----------



## walrusmonger

It's resin or plastic. The strap width is also 21.5/22mm so this seller listed nonsense.



59yukon01 said:


> So everyone says this is made out of plastic.
> 
> This says aluminum resin, which I've never heard of, but sounds better.


----------



## yonsson

davym2112 said:


> Maybe a resin composite made with aluminum powder.


I mearly answered my thoughts about the feel of it. 
I would say composite, it's hard, matte and with some glimmer in it when it's exposed to direct sunlight. Perhaps there's some carbon in there, I have no idea. If there's carbon present, then it's in powder form, not as carbon rods (since there are no fibers clearly visible). It is definitely molded however ( I can see the edges from the mold), so anyone saying it's a coating is wrong, it's definitely molded, both the case and the shroud.


----------



## Cobia

timetellinnoob said:


> i mean i know it's plastic because i've been told it is, but it doesn't look like plastic so to me it can't 'look cheap because it's plastic'. =)


It looks cheap to me in the pics, i could clearly see it was plastic before anybody confirmed it, still a nice watch though.


----------



## clyde_frog

Quoting specs from ebay, that's a joke right? And if anything "aluminium resin" will mean parts are resin and parts are aluminium e.g. resin case and aluminium bezel insert. Are the pushers metal or plastic?


----------



## Cobia

yonsson said:


> I don't care at this price point. I wouldn't pay 3 times as much to get a hardcoated shroud. It has a nice almost shimmering matte finish to it.


Just talking about the bezel here, plastic shrouded tunas look fine, but ive never seen a plastic bezel on a seiko before, definitely not in this price range.
To make metal bezels wouldnt be much cost at all.
The plastic shrouded tunas look fine as they have a nice metal bezel to lift the case, i personally think they'd look poor without a metal bezel.
Just my opinion though.


----------



## Everdying

59yukon01 said:


> So everyone says this is made out of plastic.
> 
> This says aluminum resin, which I've never heard of, but sounds better.


on the jap site, the aluminium is for the bezel...resin for case.


----------



## yonsson

Everdying said:


> on the jap site, the aluminium is for the bezel...resin for case.


Bezel insert...


----------



## brandon\

Alright. Let’s do a run-down, recap of the Digi-Tuna. 

Shroud - Plastic? Correct?

Bezel - Aluminum? Correct?

Bezel Insert - Aluminum? Correct?

Bezel Action - Friction, no click? Correct?


----------



## 59yukon01

Cheap fun digital that resembles a Tuna.......check.


----------



## jerouy

Display type analog??


----------



## Cpt Canuck

mrbinh243 said:


> 2 of padi seiko is a must have
> 
> In position :
> Gshock : gulfmaster
> Seiko : sbdc005, 5y23-6060


I just got the gulfmaster and love it!









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

Prepare yourselves...

Seiko Galante SBLL025 "Peacemaker"

























JPY 640,000, available today :-!


----------



## Domo

Double post

(and lets not see it twice eh?)


----------



## Jlawjj

The debate about the digital tuner for some people seems to be that it is "plastic" or that the bezel isn't aluminum...let me make this easy for anyone considering one...it doesn't matter! It is a great watch that is much easier to use than the G shocks, it is very comfortable and truly a grab and go watch. It IMO is a great value for the money!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Domo said:


> Prepare yourselves...
> 
> Seiko Galante SBLL025 "Peacemaker"
> 
> View attachment 13206797
> 
> 
> View attachment 13206799
> 
> 
> View attachment 13206801
> 
> 
> JPY 640,000, available today :-!


Bwahahahahaha! are they faux bullets in there?


----------



## Seikogi

Domo said:


> Prepare yourselves...
> 
> Seiko Galante SBLL025 "Peacemaker"
> 
> View attachment 13206797


Seiko: "Let's make a watch and call it the Peacemaker"
also Seiko: "Perfect, I want a dial that looks like a fully loaded revolver"

next comes the Veganmaster with steak shaped indices


----------



## il Pirati

Seikogi said:


> Seiko: "Let's make a watch and call it the Peacemaker"
> also Seiko: "Perfect, I want a dial that looks like a fully loaded revolver"
> 
> next comes the Veganmaster with steak shaped indices


One of the most famous revolvers in history is the Colt Peacemaker.


----------



## Seikogi

il Pirati said:


> One of the most famous revolvers in history is the Colt Peacemaker.


Thanks for the info. Might target the US market then. (We are usually highly uneducated regarding weapons in Europe  )

I quite like the dial, case not so much.


----------



## yonsson

brandon\ said:


> Alright. Let's do a run-down, recap of the Digi-Tuna.
> 
> Shroud - Plastic? Correct?
> 
> Bezel - Aluminum? Correct?
> 
> Bezel Insert - Aluminum? Correct?
> 
> Bezel Action - Friction, no click? Correct?


Number 3 & 4 is Correct.


----------



## Hen®i

Domo said:


> Prepare yourselves...
> 
> Seiko Galante SBLL025 "Peacemaker"
> 
> View attachment 13206797
> 
> 
> View attachment 13206799
> 
> 
> View attachment 13206801
> 
> 
> JPY 640,000, available today :-!


Not my cup of tea...
JPY 640,000 is about US $6000. But most prices, when just released, is without Japanese taxes,I think (+10%?)
Wow.


----------



## ahonobaka

How is no one talking about the MM300 replacement?! Looks amazing, love the orangey 300m text, even with the Prospex dial. Way more balanced, I might pick one up to match my SBDX017. Bezel is def a nice upgrade and the font sizing as well. Was told November


----------



## davym2112

ahonobaka said:


> How is no one talking about the MM300 replacement?! Looks amazing, love the orangey 300m text, even with the Prospex dial. Way more balanced, I might pick one up to match my SBDX017. Bezel is def a nice upgrade and the font sizing as well. Was told November


Photo ?

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck

davym2112 said:


> Photo ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Isn't there also going to be a 200m watch that resembles the mm300 case but with the new style handset from the 62mas re-interpretation?

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Cpt Canuck said:


> Isn't there also going to be a 200m watch that resembles the mm300 case but with the new style handset from the 62mas re-interpretation?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=45947429


----------



## davym2112

While nice watches they are not a replacement for the MM300.


Cpt Canuck said:


> Isn't there also going to be a 200m watch that resembles the mm300 case but with the new style handset from the 62mas re-interpretation?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Cpt Canuck said:


> Isn't there also going to be a 200m watch that resembles the mm300 case but with the new style handset from the 62mas re-interpretation?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Yes but its a lot thinner, SPB077.


----------



## Cpt Canuck

Thank you, I have been trying to find that reference number. I also love the mm300. My biggest challenge with Seiko has always been choosing between the mid to higher-end models. I love all seikos but cant get them all. Would I go for a mm300? Grand seiko spring drive diver? Tuna? The above mentioned new prospex? Decisions decisions! I went from collecting affordable watches to finally splurging on a Tudor BB and I realized how much I would love a higher end Seiko. This mental debate about choosing models is something that keeps me up at night. Lol!

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Cpt Canuck said:


> Thank you, I have been trying to find that reference number. I also love the mm300. My biggest challenge with Seiko has always been choosing between the mid to higher-end models. I love all seikos but cant get them all. Would I go for a mm300? Grand seiko spring drive diver? Tuna? The above mentioned new prospex? Decisions decisions! I went from collecting affordable watches to finally splurging on a Tudor BB and I realized how much I would love a higher end Seiko. This mental debate about choosing models is something that keeps me up at night. Lol!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


All great choices, i might be a bit bias atm because ive got a SBBN031 tuna coming lol but if youve got the cash why not a MM or Spring drive.


----------



## yonsson

SBGV247


----------



## yonsson

The rubber has to be 19 or 20mm so a smaller GS divers watch is expected soooon.


----------



## Cpt Canuck

Cobia said:


> All great choices, i might be a bit bias atm because ive got a SBBN031 tuna coming lol but if youve got the cash why not a MM or Spring drive.


Very nice, enjoy!

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

yonsson said:


> The rubber has to be 19 or 20mm so a smaller GS divers watch is expected soooon.


How can you tell it's 19 or 20mm just by this pic? And how do you know they won't go all Sumo on it?


----------



## YoureTerrific

ahonobaka said:


> How is no one talking about the MM300 replacement?! Looks amazing, love the orangey 300m text, even with the Prospex dial. Way more balanced, I might pick one up to match my SBDX017. Bezel is def a nice upgrade and the font sizing as well. Was told November


I think you're the only person here who's seen it. Maybe? So bummed I missed it.


----------



## MID

I think he may be referring to the green mm300. The "300 m" text is rather orangey.


----------



## riposte

Yonsson forgot to add this picture


----------



## Robotaz

MID said:


> I think he may be referring to the green mm300. The "300 m" text is rather orangey.


No they had the upcoming MM at a Topper event. Apparently it's what we all assumed: a black version of the new green MM.


----------



## ahonobaka

Didn’t mean to act mysterious, assumed everyone saw it at the Topper event! Indeed, it’s a black version of the upcoming LE green. There wasn’t ever really a question of if they’d do it, really just a “when”. Personally I like it better than the MM300, but would be happy owning either. Sad to see no MARINE MASTER text, but the Prospex dial is cleaner and the font more refined when comparing to the MM300. Dial is a darker ink black as well, and it feels all around more “polished” given the sapphire and ceramic. Same bracelet though for anyone who was curious


----------



## mi6_

ahonobaka said:


> Didn't mean to act mysterious, assumed everyone saw it at the Topper event! Indeed, it's a black version of the upcoming LE green. There wasn't ever really a question of if they'd do it, really just a "when". Personally I like it better than the MM300, but would be happy owning either. Sad to see no MARINE MASTER text, but the Prospex dial is cleaner and the font more refined when comparing to the MM300. Dial is a darker ink black as well, and it feels all around more "polished" given the sapphire and ceramic. Same bracelet though for anyone who was curious


Photo or it never happened!


----------



## yonsson

brandon\ said:


> How can you tell it's 19 or 20mm just by this pic? And how do you know they won't go all Sumo on it?


Because it's for the SBGV posted above, so should be 19mm or 20mm. 
And I don't thing SEIKO would make a strap for just one model. Therefore I'm making the argument that the next new GS diver will come soon, most likely Baselworld 2019. But it's all guessing of course.


----------



## ScholarsInk

Seikogi said:


> Thanks for the info. Might target the US market then. (We are usually highly uneducated regarding weapons in Europe  )
> 
> I quite like the dial, case not so much.


Actually, Mr. Colt did a lot of business in Europe- perhaps even more than he did in the U.S.!


----------



## oakwood

brandon\ said:


> How can you tell it's 19 or 20mm just by this pic? And how do you know they won't go all Sumo on it?





yonsson said:


> Because it's for the SBGV posted above, so should be 19mm or 20mm.


The two other versions of this case design (SBGV243 and 245) are in the 2018 Japanese catalog, and there it says the lug width is 20mm; after using my powers of deduction to assume that かん幅 means "lug width".
See page 29 here: https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/assets/pdf/about/gallery/op_2018.pdf


----------



## Tickstart

Just put down a 1000 SEK deposit for the SNE498. End of July, it'll come.


----------



## Anjunafan

huwp said:


> SRPC33:
> 
> View attachment 12851205
> 
> 
> SRPC31
> 
> View attachment 12851217
> 
> 
> SRPC29:
> 
> View attachment 12851225


anyone have one of these yet? I cant seem to find the thread on them.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tickstart said:


> Just put down a 1000 SEK deposit for the SNE498. End of July, it'll come.


Is there an official release date? What about street price?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## obomomomo

yonsson said:


> The rubber has to be 19 or 20mm so a smaller GS divers watch is expected soooon.


That looks more like a 22mm to me, and 20 at the buckle.


----------



## Toshk

obomomomo said:


> That looks more like a 22mm to me, and 20 at the buckle.


On a 40mm case?!


----------



## oakwood

obomomomo said:


> That looks more like a 22mm to me, and 20 at the buckle.


Lug width is 20mm, as confirmed in the 2018 Japanese GS catalog; see page 29: https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/assets/pdf/about/gallery/op_2018.pdf


----------



## Tickstart

valuewatchguy said:


> Is there an official release date? What about street price?


SEIKO just says July, my guy says end of July. I'm not aware of any more specific dates than that. The street price I don't know, but SEIKO said around €420, but I'll end up paying 4800 SEK, so ~550 USD. You'll get it a lot cheaper over there though, as usual.


----------



## Tickstart

We have a pre-tax of 31.42%, an income tax of another 33.84%, and finally a sales tax of 25%. So for every dollar you make, you have about 10 cents worth of consuming power. Granted, paying 90% tax does come with some benefits (although those benefits aren't afforded to _you_ per se, but they still exist!), but if you're planning on extending your watch collection, socialist countries aren't for you.

*I just realized I have gotten a university degree in computer science without charge, so I guess some benefits are granted to me. Don't listen to my spoiled a$$ 

* ERR, as Yonsson pointed out, I didn't really do the math properly. Although all of the above is true, that's obviously not how it's calculated.
The real taxation is (1 - .3142) x (1 - .3384) x (1 - .25) = 0.34, so you keep 34% of what you earn. Quite generous!


----------



## phlabrooy

valuewatchguy said:


> Is there an official release date? What about street price?


I saw a release date of 9th July for the watch to be available on a Spanish online sales site.

Their price mentioned was about 401 Euro plus 30 Euro shipping international ...

The SNE499 PADI version was 320 Euro, and the SS SNE497 with bracelet was around 410 Euro ...

Hoping it will be still cheaper over here when available !

Regards,


----------



## matthew P

yonsson said:


> The rubber has to be 19 or 20mm so a smaller GS divers watch is expected soooon.


lets hope they release a version of this strap for the 22mm GS spring divers


----------



## matthew P

dr.sphinx said:


> Oh gosh another one. 25th anniversary, third one with the special GS quartz dial (prolly still at least one more coming, the leaked GMT), LE 1000, 200m, 16000 A/m, on JP GS site already. GS are seriously going to overwhelm me to the point of losing interest, it's like 30 new models a year.
> View attachment 13193219
> 
> 
> edit: apparently comes with a blue silicone strap on top of the nylon one


this watch with a NON pin striped 3 link bracelet would be pretty awesome


----------



## yonsson

Tickstart said:


> We have a pre-tax of 31.42%, an income tax of another 33.84%, and finally a sales tax of 25%. So for every dollar you make, you have about 10 cents worth of consuming power. Granted, paying 90% tax does come with some benefits (although those benefits aren't afforded to _you_ per se, but they still exist!), but if you're planning on extending your watch collection, socialist countries aren't for you.
> 
> *I just realized I have gotten a university degree in computer science without charge, so I guess some benefits are granted to me. Don't listen to my spoiled a$$


You clearly dont have a maths degree. 
The income tax in Sweden is progressive. But that's ridiculously OT.

Now show me the new black dial mm300!


----------



## Tickstart

Oh c'mon SNE498!!!!! Get released!
It's gorgeous. And I appreciate the bezel knurls, they look like the ROLEX Submariner style when they're cut at an angle like that, with the round shape.


----------



## Tickstart

Tweezer hour hand, ribboned minute hand, lollipop seconds, scope sight dial markers, framed date at 4 o'clock, pointy bezel triangle, shroud screws at a symmetrical 3-8-10 position.. Yes SEIKO, this is what you're all about!


----------



## ahonobaka

^Yes! I regret that they weren't at the Topper event last weekend, would've loved to see one next to the Golden Tuna's and modern re-issue


----------



## valuewatchguy

Preorder placed!


Tickstart said:


> Oh c'mon SNE498!!!!! Get released!
> It's gorgeous. And I appreciate the bezel knurls, they look like the ROLEX Submariner style when they're cut at an angle like that, with the round shape.


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## imdamian

watches88 seems to have stock for them right now. very affordable!


----------



## valuewatchguy

Mimo's Jewelry in California also has the SNE498 for pre-orders. Comes with USA 3yr warranty as well.


----------



## phlabrooy

Duplicate post


----------



## phlabrooy

imdamian said:


> watches88 seems to have stock for them right now. very affordable!


Just checked ... you are right. Thanks for the heads up !

Great price too !!!

Will definitely be getting one ... really prefer this to the digital Tuna.

Regards,


----------



## Shizmosis

Tickstart said:


> Oh c'mon SNE498!!!!! Get released!
> It's gorgeous. And I appreciate the bezel knurls, they look like the ROLEX Submariner style when they're cut at an angle like that, with the round shape.


Such a gorgeous piece.


----------



## valuewatchguy

I doubt they are in stock


phlabrooy said:


> Just checked ... you are right. Thanks for the heads up !
> 
> Great price too !!!
> 
> Will definitely be getting one ... really prefer this to the digital Tuna.
> 
> Regards,


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy

valuewatchguy said:


> I doubt they are in stock
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yeah, you are right ...

When I tried to order, they send a message saying its not in stock, even though it shows in stock ... also the price has gone up on their site since !

Regards,


----------



## imdamian

my bad. they used to state 'pre-order' on pieces that are not in stock. apparently that's not the case now.


----------



## Galaga

Have there been any indications which Seiko diver will be the first to receive the new 6L35 movement ?


----------



## valuewatchguy

$369 now....

These will sell out quick i suspect.

But these are not LE or SE right? Prices should stabilize where solar Fieldmasters have.


phlabrooy said:


> Yeah, you are right ...
> 
> When I tried to order, they send a message saying its not in stock, even though it shows in stock ... also the price has gone up on their site since !
> 
> Regards,


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Galaga said:


> Have there been any indications which Seiko diver will be the first to receive the new 6L35 movement ?


Nope, but I'll take one! 

Do you really think seiko will release a diver's watch with that movement? Considering SEIKO is all about durability and bulletproofing everything?


----------



## kamonjj

Where oh where is the SBGV247?!?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy

valuewatchguy said:


> $369 now....
> 
> These will sell out quick i suspect.
> 
> But these are not LE or SE right? Prices should stabilize where solar Fieldmasters have.


Yeah, they were priced at $339 to begin with on their site.

Yes, they will most definitely sell out quick when back in stock ...

Regards,


----------



## tecbarrera

Hoping and praying for a re-release of the Seiko Spirit SCVE003 (Rising Sun)... Sigh...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

Galaga said:


> Have there been any indications which Seiko diver will be the first to receive the new 6L35 movement ?


Aside from the basel press release, they haven't even mentioned it.


----------



## Tickstart

Yonsson, since you hate the SNE498 being called a tuna.. Perhaps SEIKO Sort Guld, after the beer?


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tickstart said:


> Yonsson, since you hate the SNE498 being called a tuna.. Perhaps SEIKO Sort Guld, after the beer?


Yonsson is in a losing battle, when everyone even calls the SBEP series a digital tuna, there is not a chance in the world the SNE498 wont be considered a tuna. I even agree with his sentiment of what should be considered a real tuna and I'll end up calling the SNE a solar tuna. How can you not when it pulls so much from Seiko Tuna historical design.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

valuewatchguy said:


> Yonsson is in a losing battle, when everyone even calls the SBEP series a digital tuna, there is not a chance in the world the SNE498 wont be considered a tuna. I even agree with his sentiment of what should be considered a real tuna and I'll end up calling the SNE a solar tuna. How can you not when it pulls so much from Seiko Tuna historical design.


I neither agree nor disagree with you, at least about this specific model. There would be contention in regards to the name "solar tuna", since there was the SBDN028 before this SNE498.. So I don't really know what to call it (I call it the SNE498, which works). I DON'T KNOW MAN. We'll see which one will conquer the name Solar Tuna I guess.


----------



## 59yukon01

I have a real Tuna, but "digitaltunaisonef*ingcoolwatch" has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Tickstart

Imagine Yonsson's wrath, a "Tuna" that isn't even a Diver's watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tickstart said:


> I neither agree nor disagree with you, at least about this specific model. There would be contention in regards to the name "solar tuna", since there was the SBDN028 before this SNE498.. So I don't really know what to call it (I call it the SNE498, which works). I DON'T KNOW MAN. We'll see which one will conquer the name Solar Tuna I guess.


GOLDEN solar tuna light?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Here are a couple of pics I found of the Golden Solar Tuna and it's PADI brother


----------



## Tickstart

I don't know into which orifice to insert this watch when I get it, I just want to feel it inside of me, mmmh yes baby


----------



## 59yukon01

Alrighty then.........TMI.......


----------



## clyde_frog

That bezel insert could not look any cheaper. It actually looks like some low resolution image somebody's printed off on a printer that's running out of ink and stuck on.


----------



## Tickstart

Haha you're right, it looks terrible really. I like the print, but not the execution. Doesn't even look like the 60-minute marker is lumed.

Either it's all lume, or none of it is. Knowing SEIKO, I'd opt for the latter.


----------



## valuewatchguy

clyde_frog said:


> That bezel insert could not look any cheaper. It actually looks like some low resolution image somebody's printed off on a printer that's running out of ink and stuck on.


It might be....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jerouy

The solar Tunas have bezel lumed. Didn't expect that. Nice touch!


----------



## valuewatchguy

All of that may be true and worse but this is my favorite Seiko release for 2018 by far. The only thing i am as excited about is the GMT quartz 39mm Grand Seiko.


Tickstart said:


> Haha you're right, it looks terrible really. I like the print, but not the execution. Doesn't even look like the 60-minute marker is lumed.
> 
> Either it's all lume, or none of it is. Knowing SEIKO, I'd opt for the latter.


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

Don't get ahead of yourselves now. We don't want to start anymore rumors, remember the 'C-type balance' myth and the constant discontinuation of the SKX?


----------



## Cobia

Tickstart said:


> I don't know into which orifice to insert this watch when I get it, I just want to feel it inside of me, mmmh yes baby


:rodekaart


----------



## clyde_frog

jerouy said:


> The solar Tunas have bezel lumed. Didn't expect that. Nice touch!


Doesn't matter if it looks like crap in daylight. I don't know about you but I'd rather have something that looks high quality at least 90% of the time you're using it. That bezel insert looks out of place on that watch. It looks absolutely terrible.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Too bad they just didnt recycle one from the SBBN lineup.


clyde_frog said:


> Doesn't matter if it looks like crap in daylight. I don't know about you but I'd rather have something that looks high quality at least 90% of the time you're using it. That bezel insert looks out of place on that watch. It looks absolutely terrible.


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

Fun sub-$400 watch, I don't expect it to be perfect so I'll take it! I'm not sure why we'd expect much more from Seiko these days in these price brackets (much like the "digi-tuna"), it's clear to me what tier this watch falls under.


----------



## Tickstart

Have you forgotten what SEIKO does best?? ****TERS, ....ERS!!!


----------



## Cobia

Tickstart said:


> Have you forgotten what SEIKO does best?? ****TERS, ....ERS!!!


You think so?


----------



## Tickstart

Cobia said:


> You think so?


Me, no. I think they're great, but I'm not your average consumer. I almost never buy things, so I'm not that spoiled.


----------



## biff1971

Although the tunas bezel insert looks a low rent design , it suits the watch really well imo
and if all the markings are lumed as suggested earlier then at least theres an upside to its purpose.

think positive and all that


----------



## fluence4

It's so hard to make an all stainless steel solar powered diver with aluminum bezel insert for 420€... unbelievable


----------



## Tickstart

At least the Sort Guld Tuna is 46.7mm in diameter and 12.4mm thick, I'm sure even I can pull that off!


----------



## jerouy

clyde_frog said:


> Doesn't matter if it looks like crap in daylight. I don't know about you but I'd rather have something that looks high quality at least 90% of the time you're using it. That bezel insert looks out of place on that watch. It looks absolutely terrible.


Honestly speaking I don't know whether it looks terrible or not but that lumed bezel surprised me. That's all.

Just out of curiosity: can you specify a model has a bezel that "looks high quality"?


----------



## Tickstart

jerouy said:


> Honestly speaking I don't know whether it looks terrible or not but that lumed bezel surprised me. That's all.
> 
> Just out of curiosity: can you specify a model has a bezel that "looks high quality"?


We don't know if it's lumed or not, at least I don't! Oh wth, I opened pandora's box, I'll take the fall for this one fellas, my bad


----------



## Tickstart

Well it for sure is lumed or not, what I meant was that it is unclear whether it is lumed!


----------



## jerouy

Tickstart said:


> Well it for sure is lumed or not, what I meant was that it is unclear whether it is lumed!


It is. I saw it personally. Not fully lumed though. I think it's from 0 to 20 or so.

Too bad I didn't bother to take any pictures. I was thinking lume shots should be everywhere by now.

But still I don't know if it's high quality or not. Give me a high quality example for comparison.


----------



## clyde_frog

jerouy said:


> Honestly speaking I don't know whether it looks terrible or not but that lumed bezel surprised me. That's all.
> 
> Just out of curiosity: can you specify a model has a bezel that "looks high quality"?


Any Seiko diver other than this one? This is the worst looking bezel insert I've seen on a Seiko so probably any other Seiko diver you can find will have a higher quality looking insert. Just look at it, it looks like it's in low definition compared to the rest of the watch. It just doesn't look right, it almost looks blurry in comparison to the dial.


----------



## jerouy

clyde_frog said:


> Any Seiko diver other than this one? This is the worst looking bezel insert I've seen on a Seiko so probably any other Seiko diver you can find will have a higher quality looking insert. Just look at it, it looks like it's in low definition compared to the rest of the watch. It just doesn't look right, it almost looks blurry in comparison to the dial.


That's amazing. Out of thousands of models with bezels SEIKO ever made, this happens to be the lowest quality. That itself is an achievement isn't it.
Can't say I agree with that claim. It just amused me.

For me, it's just an average bezel. Being lumed makes it above average.


----------



## clyde_frog

jerouy said:


> That's amazing. Out of thousands of models with bezels SEIKO ever made, this happens to be the lowest quality. That itself is an achievement isn't it.
> Can't say I agree with that claim. It just amused me.
> 
> For me, it's just an average bezel. Being lumed makes it above average.


Can't you see what I mean though? Try to find another Seiko diver bezel that has such a low res looking insert compared to the rest of the watch.


----------



## jerouy

clyde_frog said:


> Can't you see what I mean though? Try to find another Seiko diver bezel that has such a low res looking insert compared to the rest of the watch.


Yes I think I got what you mean, by looking at the pictures really really hard again.
But when looking at it in real thing I didn't notice it a bit. Frankly the fonts and dots on bezel are so large that they don't need to be razor sharp to be recognized.
Maybe you think being a bit blurry massively lowers its quality and I respect that. In the same sense that other people find chapter ring half a degree off alignment is an act of crime. I get that. It just doesn't bother me so much.


----------



## TopWatch

Some new models available in our country. I think the case is similar to the Old BFS.


----------



## valuewatchguy

model #?


TopWatch said:


> View attachment 13235049
> View attachment 13235051
> 
> Some new models available in our country. I think the case is similar to the Old BFS.


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TopWatch

Seiko SRPC85 (steel) and SRPC89 (black)


----------



## valuewatchguy

Yup. Seiko has done a lot more heinous things than this bezel insert.

Here are a couple of bezels i dont want


jerouy said:


> Yes I think I got what you mean, by looking at the pictures really really hard again.
> But when looking at it in real thing I didn't notice it a bit. Frankly the fonts and dots on bezel are so large that they don't need to be razor sharp to be recognized.
> Maybe you think being a bit blurry massively lowers its quality and I respect that. In the same sense that other people find chapter ring half a degree off alignment is an act of crime. I get that. It just doesn't bother me so much.












Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox

Interesting. I like it in the steel.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

TopWatch said:


> Some new models available in our country. I think the case is similar to the Old BFS.


These look like 42mm diameter cases but the date window is sitting farther from the dial edge than I expected.


----------



## TopWatch

Mr. James Duffy said:


> These look like 42mm diameter cases but the date window is sitting farther from the dial edge than I expected.


I measured the case and it is approximately 44mm without the crown.


----------



## yonsson

TopWatch said:


> Seiko SRPC85 (steel) and SRPC89 (black)


Looking good! Where do you live?


----------



## imdamian

there's actually one more SRPC87


----------



## Gonkl

imdamian said:


> there's actually one more SRPC87
> 
> View attachment 13235471


Can't handle the cut 6


----------



## Tickstart

In SEIKO's defense, we don't know for sure it's a 6. Since we can't see it.


----------



## fluence4

Tickstart said:


> In SEIKO's defense, we don't know for sure it's a 6. Since we can't see it.


😄 😄 😄 😄


----------



## biff1971

Geez , theres some seriously fussy snowflakes around here , just leave the date wheel set to 6 permanently , problem solved.

;-)


----------



## biff1971

Double post


----------



## TopWatch

From the Philippines


----------



## Gonkl

biff1971 said:


> Geez , theres some seriously fussy snowflakes around here , just leave the date wheel set to 6 permanently , problem solved.
> 
> ;-)


But then the 18 is missing......


----------



## valuewatchguy

Real world shot found









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonkl

New releases found on excelwatch.


----------



## Tickstart

valuewatchguy said:


> Real world shot found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


What but that's not possible?! It's not released yet!


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tickstart said:


> What but that's not possible?! It's not released yet!


A guy on FB bought it from his UK dealer

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

No. I refuse to believe it and therefore it can't be true.


----------



## Tickstart

I'm a millennial, if you didn't already figure.


----------



## biff1971

Gonkl said:


> But then the 18 is missing......


do i have to do all the thinking around here ?

during am have date set at 6 , during pm set date to 18

problem solved

again.


----------



## Cobia

valuewatchguy said:


> Real world shot found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Looks great imo.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Cobia said:


> Looks great imo.


Yeah. If the alignment is good and it has drilled lugs I'll be a happy camper.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

valuewatchguy said:


> Yeah. If the alignment is good and it has drilled lugs I'll be a happy camper.


You can see the holes in the lugs there, in the photo.


----------



## Snaggletooth

I'm smellin' what you're sellin' - looks great! Is this going to be JDM or will it be easily available in the UK once released?



valuewatchguy said:


> Real world shot found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

That FSM crab, is that a Finite State Machine? +_+


----------



## clyde_frog

It’s already available in the UK, watcho.co.uk have it


----------



## Snaggletooth

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flying_Spaghetti_Monster



Tickstart said:


> That FSM crab, is that a Finite State Machine? +_+


----------



## clyde_frog

It's already available in the UK, watcho.co.uk have it

https://www.watcho.co.uk/Watches/Se...ar-Divers-Black-Gold-Date-Watch-SNE498P1.html


----------



## Snaggletooth

Hmmmmm. Has anyone tried ordering I wonder...?



clyde_frog said:


> It's already available in the UK, watcho.co.uk have it
> 
> https://www.watcho.co.uk/Watches/Se...ar-Divers-Black-Gold-Date-Watch-SNE498P1.html


----------



## Snaggletooth

Dastardly double post.


----------



## MarcoTime

clyde_frog said:


> It's already available in the UK, watcho.co.uk have it
> 
> https://www.watcho.co.uk/Watches/Se...ar-Divers-Black-Gold-Date-Watch-SNE498P1.html


Wow...Looks Great!


----------



## natrmrz

valuewatchguy said:


> Real world shot found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I'm glad fellow WIS are hyped about this model. I feel like coming away from basel not much was mentioned about it but personally I was super stoked for this.


----------



## walrusmonger

The bezel first 15 are lumed on the solar tunas, I have one on the way.


----------



## valuewatchguy

So we didnt talk you out of it with all the analysis of the crappy bezel insert?


walrusmonger said:


> The bezel first 15 are lumed on the solar tunas, I have one on the way.


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Their best release this year.


natrmrz said:


> I'm glad fellow WIS are hyped about this model. I feel like coming away from basel not much was mentioned about it but personally I was super stoked for this.


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## imdamian

just saw them in our local ads... (not my picture)


----------



## Snaggletooth

I haven't seen the silver SNE497 pictured or mentioned much, and no-one seems to be claiming to have them in stock unlike the 498. Is it released at the same time as the other two? Which is when in July exactly? Nearly ordered the 498 last night, but maybe I'll wait and check out the 497 before I do.

Great looking watches.

Edit: Found this. Unusually for me I prefer the gold accents on the 498, it just 'works'.





















https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/seiko-watch-prospex-sne497p1-p-91662.html


----------



## westy64

ring and dial seem misaligned ?


----------



## yonsson

westy64 said:


> ring and dial seem misaligned ?


Why does everyone need to comment on the alignment every damn time? 
They are always off on these product "photos".


----------



## jerouy

Weirdly these SNE497/498/499 are not listed in SEIKO's websites. The only reference I can find was that Fabien Cousteau's promo page showing SNE498.
Also there was JDM SBDN028 with slightly different gold accents a few years ago but didn't seem to draw as much attention as this SNE498. I as well consider SNE498 far more attractive. Unsure why


----------



## biff1971

westy64 said:


> ring and dial seem misaligned ?


Good , we can be assured theyre genuine seiko then.........



i notice from the price tags the steel bracelet model is only 17 dollars more than the rubber strap model......


----------



## walrusmonger

Seiko USA has the 498/499 listed.

My sne499 and sbgv247 should arrive early next week.


----------



## walrusmonger

valuewatchguy said:


> So we didnt talk you out of it with all the analysis of the crappy bezel insert?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I noticed The bezel printing looking fuzzy when first seeing the watch, I need a cheap solar beater since the sbep001 didn't rock my world.


----------



## walrusmonger

jerouy said:


> Weirdly these SNE497/498/499 are not listed in SEIKO's websites. The only reference I can find was that Fabien Cousteau's promo page showing SNE498.
> Also there was JDM SBDN028 with slightly different gold accents a few years ago but didn't seem to draw as much attention as this SNE498. I as well consider SNE498 far more attractive. Unsure why
> View attachment 13238235


Sne498 has classic gold tuna dial markers and hands, makes it a historical homage vs a shared color scheme.


----------



## jerouy

walrusmonger said:


> Seiko USA has the 498/499 listed.
> 
> My sne499 and sbgv247 should arrive early next week.


You are right.
They weren't there yesterday. Google showed URL seikousa.com/products/sne498 when searched but it ended up 404.
Now Google doesn't show this URL anymore but the link now has contents.


----------



## Snaggletooth

What was it about the SBEP you didn't like if you don't mind me asking?


walrusmonger said:


> I noticed The bezel printing looking fuzzy when first seeing the watch, I need a cheap solar beater since the sbep001 didn't rock my world.


----------



## BurnSurvivor

The SNE498 is looking nice. It’s starting to grow on me. Might have to pick one up


----------



## Snaggletooth

Ordered mine this morning. Unusual for me to prefer gold accents, but go figure - it calls to me and that, to me, is what this hobby/obsession is all about.



BurnSurvivor said:


> The SNE498 is looking nice. It's starting to grow on me. Might have to pick one up


----------



## Tickstart

b-) I take some responsibility for hyping this watch here. SEIKO sure hasn't.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Tickstart said:


> b-) I take some responsibility for hyping this watch here. SEIKO sure hasn't.


----------



## MID

Tickstart said:


> I don't know into which orifice to insert this watch when I get it, I just want to feel it inside of me, mmmh yes baby


Please remind me not to buy a used watch from you.


----------



## Tickstart

:'D


----------



## Domo

Tickstart said:


> :'D


/:|


----------



## clyde_frog

jerouy said:


> Weirdly these SNE497/498/499 are not listed in SEIKO's websites. The only reference I can find was that Fabien Cousteau's promo page showing SNE498.
> Also there was JDM SBDN028 with slightly different gold accents a few years ago but didn't seem to draw as much attention as this SNE498. I as well consider SNE498 far more attractive. Unsure why
> View attachment 13238235


That looks better than the new one, because of the bezel insert. The dial is better in the new one though. Notice how the insert's definition is actually consistent with the dial on this instead of looking almost out of focus like on the new one. Also the printed lume pip part just looks bad too imo.


----------



## valuewatchguy

I was thinking the insert bezel combo looked disproportionately wide on this on and the new one looked better....printing density aside.

It made the dial appear too small on the old one.


clyde_frog said:


> That looks better than the new one, because of the bezel insert. The dial is better in the new one though. Notice how the insert's definition is actually consistent with the dial on this instead of looking almost out of focus like on the new one. Also the printed lume pip part just looks bad too imo.


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

clyde_frog said:


> That looks better than the new one, because of the bezel insert. The dial is better in the new one though. Notice how the insert's definition is actually consistent with the dial on this instead of looking almost out of focus like on the new one. Also the printed lume pip part just looks bad too imo.


I disagree in one aspect, sure the definition is better but I prefer a triangle as opposed to a trapezoid as the 60 minuter marker.

*edit, and also the bezel is too wide


----------



## clyde_frog

Tickstart said:


> I disagree in one aspect, sure the definition is better but I prefer a triangle vs a trapezoid as the 60 minuter marker.
> 
> *edit, and also the bezel is too wide


Agreed on both but overall I think it looks better and not as cheap.


----------



## fluence4

🙂


----------



## Tickstart

The SGT keeps on delivering!


----------



## jerouy

Nice shot.
I'm thinking maybe the blurry printing is because of lume. If so that is definitely a worthy trade-off.


----------



## clyde_frog

jerouy said:


> Nice shot.
> I'm thinking maybe the blurry printing is because of lume. If so that is definitely a worthy trade-off.


Other manufacturers manage it without making it look blurry, even third party watch mod part makers, so what's Seikos excuse? There shouldn't be a trade off, this watch isn't cheap it costs about £400.


----------



## fluence4

clyde_frog said:


> jerouy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot.
> I'm thinking maybe the blurry printing is because of lume. If so that is definitely a worthy trade-off.
> 
> 
> 
> Other manufacturers manage it without making it look blurry, even third party watch mod part makers, so what's Seikos excuse? There shouldn't be a trade off, this watch isn't cheap it costs about £400.
Click to expand...

You are 100% right. Seiko it's like Rolex in some way- we pay for history, name, original design, marketing and so on. There are lots of more value affordable brands but Seiko is Seiko and that's why we pay more.


----------



## MarcoTime

phlabrooy said:


> valuewatchguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> $369 now....
> 
> These will sell out quick i suspect.
> 
> But these are not LE or SE right? Prices should stabilize where solar Fieldmasters have.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they were priced at $339 to begin with on their site.
> 
> Yes, they will most definitely sell out quick when back in stock ...
> 
> Regards,
Click to expand...

Purchased the SNE498P1 Golden Solar Tuna from Watches88 for $339, however my order has just been cancelled...Refer below.

"We regret that we are unable to send the SEIKO PROSPEX Solar Tuna Diver's 200 SNE498P1 you ordered, because the new stock for this item has unexpected lost in delivery.
SEIKO distributor promises delivery of more watches next month.
However, we have canceled your order and made refund
Will inform as soon as new stock available"

I notice the site price in now $30US more at $369.
Maybe this had something to do with it.
I don't mind waiting but just cancelling my order...strange. 
Very disappointed in Watches88.


----------



## clyde_frog

fluence4 said:


> You are 100% right. Seiko it's like Rolex in some way- we pay for history, name, original design, marketing and so on. There are lots of more value affordable brands but Seiko is Seiko and that's why we pay more.


Funny you say that because in other ways Seiko is not like Rolex at all. One of the things most Seiko fans say what they like about Seiko is the value for money you get, but it isn't always the case.


----------



## valuewatchguy

clyde_frog said:


> Funny you say that because in other ways Seiko is not like Rolex at all. One of the things most Seiko fans say what they like about Seiko is the value for money you get, but it isn't always the case.


They do offer more choices and options for all budgets than anyone else. They a legit fully vertically integrated manufacturers with legit history in horological circles.

I dont like everything they make. You obviously dont like the sne498.

I'm glad they give us both more options to choose from

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

valuewatchguy said:


> They do offer more choices and options for all budgets than anyone else. They a legit fully vertically integrated manufacturers with legit history in horological circles.
> 
> I dont like everything they make. You obviously dont like the sne498.
> 
> I'm glad they give us both more options to choose from
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I just don't like the bezel insert for stated reasons. Can't complain about the rest of it really, it looks fine and I think it's good they're offering a Tuna style watch that's solar powered. Maybe they'll actually make a real solar Tuna too one day? Don't get me wrong I love Seiko, they're easily my favourite watch brand but that obviously doesn't stop me from finding faults with some things they do. I cannot accept that them making a poor quality looking (imo) bezel is a trade off for having it lumed when other companies seem to manage ok. I swear if they made the shroud out of hardened excrement some people on here would find a reason to defend them for it.


----------



## ahonobaka

clyde_frog said:


> Other manufacturers manage it without making it look blurry, even third party watch mod part makers, so what's Seikos excuse? There shouldn't be a trade off, this watch isn't cheap it costs about £400.


That's the thing, watches in this range _are_ cheap. I get that Seiko used to have stronger quality to price ratios at the JDM level, but increasingly this is no longer their business model as they internationalize and standardize their product lines. We will see their "lower end" watches in the $500 range, mid-range at the $1000 and top of the Seiko line at $2000+. Not saying that $500 isn't a lot of money; it is, but in the watch world unfortunately that's no longer the case as even Seiko needs to adjust to a market where their product is no longer necessary. As painful as it is for me to say, I think the sooner we get over this, the easier it'll be to digest the apparent flaws we're so quick to point out. And if you do prefer a better value for money, I'm sure any one of the kickstarter/independent brands are ready and willing to accept your money, with sapphire and nice bezels to boot!

TLDR: lower end Seiko watches are lower end, buy a diff. brand if you don't like it, otherwise upgrade to a higher price tier!


----------



## valuewatchguy

clyde_frog said:


> I just don't like the bezel insert for stated reasons. Can't complain about the rest of it really, it looks fine and I think it's good they're offering a Tuna style watch that's solar powered. Maybe they'll actually make a real solar Tuna too one day? Don't get me wrong I love Seiko, they're easily my favourite watch brand but that obviously doesn't stop me from finding faults with some things they do. I cannot accept that them making a poor quality looking (imo) bezel is a trade off for having it lumed when other companies seem to manage ok. I swear if they made the shroud out of hardened excrement some people on here would find a reason to defend them for it.


Agreed! Fan-boy-ism doesn't help anyone. Call them out when they come up short. Praise them when they do well. But as my criticism of the Digi-Tuna revealed, for every one of my criticisms of that model, there were 3 people ready to defend it. So much comes down to personal taste and opinion.


----------



## BurnSurvivor

Tickstart said:


> I take some responsibility for hyping this watch here. SEIKO sure hasn't.


True. Hahaha. I feel it. I wish it was automatic though.


----------



## Robotaz

clyde_frog said:


> I just don't like the bezel insert for stated reasons.


It looks like the Darth insert to me. Seems fine.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Just landed.


----------



## Toshk

Snaggletooth said:


> Just landed.
> View attachment 13241419
> View attachment 13241423


Looking good. Do you the weight if it? Thanks


----------



## Tickstart

WHAT?! NO, IT'S NOT RELEASED YET (((((


----------



## Tickstart

Make a video, take more pictures1!!!!!!!!!! From all sides, caseback etc etc ETCX


----------



## Snaggletooth

99g by my kitchen scales.



Toshk said:


> Looking good. Do you the weight if it? Thanks


----------



## Snaggletooth

Wears small, but I've just taken off my digi-tuna so it should! Alignment is spot on. Second hand hits the markers. Lume is typical Seiko. Date easily readable. Gold accents look great. Shroud looks great. I'm one very happy camper


----------



## Tickstart

Oh man, excellent! That is one chunky clasp! Was planning on wearing this one to work but I'm unsure of whether I actually will, it'll get banged up pretty quick I fear :/
Interesting it's produced in March, and just now released (well, not until end of next month if we're being exact). I wonder how long SEIKO takes to build up the buffer they need for worldwide release, will be interested to see when my watch was made, when I receive it.
I like the textured shroud very much.


----------



## Tickstart

Oh, I just realized that that black coating is exactly what the tuna case design needs, since the tuna's greatest weakness is it's proclivity to rust in the crevices between the case and the shroud. As we all know, stainless steel rusts but this black coating probably doesn't.


----------



## Tickstart

The indices are actually raised but don't do the turtle mistake of putting chrome everywhere. Very nice.


----------



## Tickstart

I do think the lugs extend just a tad too far though.


----------



## Tickstart

Chapter ring alignment is off at 9 and 6 o'clock (well, technically almost everywhere but that's not really as visible). So it's a genuine SEIKO after all.


----------



## Snaggletooth

It is beautifully done. The shiny black coated lugs contrast subtly, but really nicely, with the texture of the shroud, the gold (not my usual choice) sets the black dial, lume and silver of the hands off really well. The raised black and silver of the indices is very well executed. It's simply a quality looking item.

I ordered it on spec, fully expecting an email informing me I'd receive the watch once it was in stock. Instead, after ordering yesterday morning, here it is in my grubby little paws - thank you https://www.watcho.co.uk (who now only have the PADI version in stock).



Tickstart said:


> The indices are actually raised but don't do the turtle mistake of putting chrome everywhere. Very nice.


----------



## biff1971

partially lumed bezel looks great and im not seeing any fuzzyness around the edges of the bezels printed markers , all looks crisp to me on the big picture of the dial - which is 10 times bigger than you'd actually be viewing the watch whilst wearing it.

just shows that sometimes seikos computer generated images of a watch can be no-where near as good as an actual HD photo of the item


----------



## Tickstart

The gold accents is titanium nitride even on these lower end tunas right? Maybe not on the screws but on the crown?


----------



## Tickstart

biff1971 said:


> partially lumed bezel looks great and im not seeing any fuzzyness around the edges of the bezels printed markers , all looks crisp to me on the big picture of the dial - which is 10 times bigger than you'd actually be viewing the watch whilst wearing it.
> 
> just shows that sometimes seikos computer generated images of a watch can be no-where near as good as an actual HD photo of the item


The bezel does have a degree of opaqueness to it but it's not because of bad printing but rather that the printing is obscured by a blurry transparent layer of some sort of resin/plastic/polymer compound-I'm-no-material-sciencey-person. Almost like a bathroom window type effect, it's.. Peculiar.


----------



## Tickstart

I shall name it; the TiN Tuna. (even though real tunas have more TiN on them than this one, if it has any at all)


----------



## Snaggletooth

The bezel markings look great to my naked eye and compliment the look of the dial. And if I didn’t know it wasn’t metal I wouldn’t know the shroud wasn’t metal - hope that makes sense?!


----------



## valuewatchguy

Snaggletooth said:


> The bezel markings look great to my naked eye and compliment the look of the dial. And if I didn't know it wasn't metal I wouldn't know the shroud wasn't metal - hope that makes sense?!


I believe it is coated steel.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

valuewatchguy said:


> I believe it is coated steel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yes but coated with titanium nitride right?


----------



## valuewatchguy

Unicorn dander...


Tickstart said:


> Yes but coated with titanium nitride right?


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Is the shroud plastic? Sorry, I'm late to the party.


----------



## Tickstart

It's some unknown compound. HDPE maybe


----------



## Snaggletooth

valuewatchguy said:


> I believe it is coated steel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I hope so. I thought I'd heard it wasn't metal, but now I'm not so sure. Seems legit anyway. A couple more photos;

















I'll try and accomodate any requests if you good people have questions or want any more specific shots.

It looks lovely to my eyes; the size, proportions, styling, colours etc., all just _work_. Honeymoon period I know, but just look at it!


----------



## Tickstart

Snaggletooth said:


> I hope so. I thought I'd heard it wasn't metal, but now I'm not so sure. Seems legit anyway.


No, we were talking about the crown and bezel. The shroud is definitely not metal.


----------



## imdamian

new seiko 5 sports. shroudless tuna? they were released couple of weeks ago in my area. online dimensions state width 45mm. they definitely wear smaller (42mm?) when i tried them on. no misalignment issue on this one (no chapter ring )








not my picture


----------



## Gonkl

imdamian said:


> new seiko 5 sports. shroudless tuna? they were released couple of weeks ago in my area. online dimensions state width 45mm. they definitely wear smaller (42mm?) when i tried them on. no misalignment issue on this one (no chapter ring )
> View attachment 13242035
> 
> 
> not my picture
> View attachment 13242039


Lulz, shroudless tuna, the irony  ️ Seiko and the fanbase.

Looks weird, definitely going to want one. Likely the 61.


----------



## Stoppel1

imdamian said:


> new seiko 5 sports. shroudless tuna? they were released couple of weeks ago in my area. online dimensions state width 45mm. they definitely wear smaller (42mm?) when i tried them on. no misalignment issue on this one (no chapter ring )
> View attachment 13242035
> 
> 
> not my picture
> View attachment 13242039


Those anyone know the lug to lug size on these, they look very nice.

Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

Snaggletooth said:


> I hope so. I thought I'd heard it wasn't metal, but now I'm not so sure. Seems legit anyway. A couple more photos;
> 
> View attachment 13241941
> 
> 
> View attachment 13241943
> 
> 
> I'll try and accomodate any requests if you good people have questions or want any more specific shots.
> 
> It looks lovely to my eyes; the size, proportions, styling, colours etc., all just _work_. Honeymoon period I know, but just look at it!


It looks fabulous but boy does it need a metal shroud, that plastic is so out of character


----------



## valuewatchguy

You're right. This press release says hard plastic

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pl...-2018-releases-prospex-solar-tunas?format=amp



Tickstart said:


> No, we were talking about the crown and bezel. The shroud is definitely not metal.


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Seppia said:


> It looks fabulous but boy does it need a metal shroud, that plastic is so out of character


These are popular enough to warrant a 3rd party alternative, I'm sure.

In time

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## konax

These 5's are already nicknamed "bottle cap", I find it appropriate.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Oh can someone please make a Shiner Bock dial


konax said:


> These 5's are already nicknamed "bottle cap", I find it appropriate.


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AceRimmer

imdamian said:


> new seiko 5 sports. shroudless tuna? they were released couple of weeks ago in my area. online dimensions state width 45mm. they definitely wear smaller (42mm?) when i tried them on. no misalignment issue on this one (no chapter ring )
> View attachment 13242035
> 
> 
> not my picture
> View attachment 13242039


Is it actually the chapter ring that causes misalignment issues? I sort of wonder if the issue is the placement of the markers.

On an unrelated note... I kind of like these but I'm just not a fan of the "Sports" that seems to be on every Seiko 5 dial now.


----------



## Toshk

Snaggletooth said:


> 99g by my kitchen scales.


Perfect!


----------



## MiDirtyBastard

Received my SNE498 as well, very impressed!!


----------



## T1meout

May I suggest dedicating a new thread to the discussion of this new solar tuna? It’s quite annoying on the lookout for new models to have to sift through page after page of discussion on this single model. I don’t believe that’s the intended purpose of this thread.

Please open a new thread where this single model can be discussed to your hearts content.


----------



## timetellinnoob

T1meout said:


> May I suggest dedicating a new thread to the discussion of this new solar tuna? It's quite annoying on the lookout for new models to have to sift through page after page of discussion on this single model. I don't believe that's the intended purpose of this thread.
> 
> Please open a new thread where this single model can be discussed to your hearts content.


while i agree in principal, technically, it's still new/upcoming for a lot of folks so it's probably going to get talked about =\

usually people would have started it's own thread by now. someone will, and then someone else will, and then someone else, there'll be 3 or 4 threads for that watch and half of them will say 'why isn't anyone discussing this watch??' =)


----------



## fluence4

I am not really into the solar tuna thing but definitely I am not annoyed. Prefer discussion about a new just realesed model than a dead thread.


----------



## Robotaz

valuewatchguy said:


> These are popular enough to warrant a 3rd party alternative, I'm sure.
> 
> In time
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I like that attitude. Let's hope.


----------



## ffnc1020

Robotaz said:


> I like that attitude. Let's hope.


I thought Yobokies already has metal shroud for the solar tunas.


----------



## Seppia

valuewatchguy said:


> These are popular enough to warrant a 3rd party alternative, I'm sure.
> 
> In time
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I'm 99.9% sure there will be an aftermarket metal shroud for them, I would not let the plastic stop me from buying. 
It's a great watch and a very nice alternative now that "true" tunas have become in my opinion too expensive. 
One could buy an SBBN017 for under $600 new just a few years ago.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Good idea.

Done.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/tuna-lite-thread-your-solar-digital-tunas-4732011.html#post46351139



T1meout said:


> May I suggest dedicating a new thread to the discussion of this new solar tuna? It's quite annoying on the lookout for new models to have to sift through page after page of discussion on this single model. I don't believe that's the intended purpose of this thread.
> 
> Please open a new thread where this single model can be discussed to your hearts content.


----------



## clyde_frog

That solar tuna has a plastic shroud? Wow... are you sure about that? $450 divers watch and half of it’s made out of plastic, guess that’s that famous Seiko value for money again.:roll:

Does that not bother anybody else? If I bought that and found out the shroud was plastic it would be going straight back.

I have a solar divers watch, it’s a Limited edition Citizen, diver’s 300m, DLC coated titanium, has sapphire crystal and it cost me £380, MSRP was £499. Now that’s value for money. Seiko are taking the piss.

Edit: just to be clear sometimes I do think Seiko offer great value for money, but sometimes they just do things that I think are a joke. A plastic shroud for that price is unacceptable imo, if the watch was priced at around $200 rather than $400 I’d be alright with it.


----------



## Rocat

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13241943


All this talk of it being a plastic shroud. If it is then why does it look like there is some SS peeking through the edge of the shroud on the right hand side where the vertical surface meets the underside of the shroud? It is a few mm from the crown side lug.

The watch looks stellar by the way.


----------



## Everdying

clyde_frog said:


> That solar tuna has a plastic shroud? Wow... are you sure about that? $450 divers watch and half of it's made out of plastic, guess that's that famous Seiko value for money again.:roll:
> 
> Does that not bother anybody else? If I bought that and found out the shroud was plastic it would be going straight back.
> 
> I have a solar divers watch, it's a Limited edition Citizen, diver's 300m, DLC coated titanium, has sapphire crystal and it cost me £380, MSRP was £499. Now that's value for money. Seiko are taking the piss.
> 
> Edit: just to be clear sometimes I do think Seiko offer great value for money, but sometimes they just do things that I think are a joke. A plastic shroud for that price is unacceptable imo, if the watch was priced at around $200 rather than $400 I'd be alright with it.


cept its not marketed as a divers watch...actually thrown under the fieldmaster range...guess it needs to go somewhere...

that said, it would have made more sense for the digital fish to have a countdown bezel instead.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Your disgust is duly noted....


clyde_frog said:


> That solar tuna has a plastic shroud? Wow... are you sure about that? $450 divers watch and half of it's made out of plastic, guess that's that famous Seiko value for money again.:roll:
> 
> Does that not bother anybody else? If I bought that and found out the shroud was plastic it would be going straight back.
> 
> I have a solar divers watch, it's a Limited edition Citizen, diver's 300m, DLC coated titanium, has sapphire crystal and it cost me £380, MSRP was £499. Now that's value for money. Seiko are taking the piss.
> 
> Edit: just to be clear sometimes I do think Seiko offer great value for money, but sometimes they just do things that I think are a joke. A plastic shroud for that price is unacceptable imo, if the watch was priced at around $200 rather than $400 I'd be alright with it.


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36

TopWatch said:


> View attachment 13235049
> View attachment 13235051
> 
> Some new models available in our country. I think the case is similar to the Old BFS.







Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36

westy64 said:


> ring and dial seem misaligned ?


This is how we know it's an authentic Seiko.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

Everdying said:


> cept its not marketed as a divers watch...actually thrown under the fieldmaster range...guess it needs to go somewhere...
> 
> that said, it would have made more sense for the digital fish to have a countdown bezel instead.


SNE498? Sorry are we talking about different watches? I'm talking about the "solar tuna", not the "digital tuna".


----------



## Tickstart

Yes, the Solar Tuna but not the old Solar Tuna, the new Sort Guld Tuna, or TiN Tuna. Colloquially known as SGT or TNT (although its code is SNE).


----------



## georgefl74

imdamian said:


> new seiko 5 sports. shroudless tuna? they were released couple of weeks ago in my area. online dimensions state width 45mm. they definitely wear smaller (42mm?) when i tried them on. no misalignment issue on this one (no chapter ring )
> View attachment 13242035
> 
> 
> not my picture
> View attachment 13242039


Future classics.


----------



## walrusmonger

sne499, dual lume and feels much higher
Quality than the sbep fieldmasters. Plastic shroud feels super rugged, only place it feels cheaper than the real SBBN tunas are in crown operation when setting the time and the bezel click lacks the precision of a mm300 tuna.


----------



## walrusmonger

Also perfect alignment and perfect seconds hand hitting the ticks. My sbbn035 and 017 didn’t even do that.


----------



## clyde_frog

This is a genuine question and not another moan about this watch. What is the point of having a lumed bezel that is only lumed for 15 minutes? I know on a lot of dive watch bezels the first 15 minute markers are more conspicuous but what is the reason for this? Is it because decompression stops never last longer than that?


----------



## fluence4

clyde_frog said:


> That solar tuna has a plastic shroud? Wow... are you sure about that? $450 divers watch and half of it's made out of plastic, guess that's that famous Seiko value for money again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that not bother anybody else? If I bought that and found out the shroud was plastic it would be going straight back.
> 
> I have a solar divers watch, it's a Limited edition Citizen, diver's 300m, DLC coated titanium, has sapphire crystal and it cost me £380, MSRP was £499. Now that's value for money. Seiko are taking the piss.
> 
> Edit: just to be clear sometimes I do think Seiko offer great value for money, but sometimes they just do things that I think are a joke. A plastic shroud for that price is unacceptable imo, if the watch was priced at around $200 rather than $400 I'd be alright with it.


THIS! 
Citizen and Orient offer much more value for sure- materials, bracelets, QC. Seiko has the X factor, It's just cooler, with better design and history behind it. I feel like Seiko intentionally downgrades their lower tier watches so the ones with higher specs and cost would "shine" more. If the shroud was metal people will say damn who needs sbbn031. Why they discontinued sarbs- so they can sell presage models worldwide with 4r for the cost of sarbs with 6r.


----------



## walrusmonger

The sne497-499 shroud is a rugged, textured plastic. It feels purpose driven vs. the sbep shroud which was a silky plastic and felt cheap. The metal core also adds weight and makes it feel substantial.

If seiko put a 7c46 in these they could charge $700 easily and I’d pay. I would say these new solar Tunas, NOT the solar lowercase fieldmasters, are one of the best values at current street price of around $330.

You are getting a very close feel on the wrist as an sbbn, and once you set it the cheaper crown doesn’t matter. The dial on the padi version also hides the solar stripes and looks amazing. The bezel action isn’t fantastic but it looks beautiful.


----------



## timetellinnoob

Everdying said:


> cept its not marketed as a divers watch...actually thrown under the fieldmaster range...guess it needs to go somewhere...
> 
> that said, it would have made more sense for the digital fish to have a countdown bezel instead.


it is a diver though; tsunami on caseback, AIR DIVER'S 200M... why would they market that as a fieldmaster?


----------



## Everdying

timetellinnoob said:


> it is a diver though; tsunami on caseback, AIR DIVER'S 200M... why would they market that as a fieldmaster?


oh...hmm...my bad...i was referring to the digital tuna aka plastic fish...

anyway the solar analog...im not too keen on seiko's solar tech...for the price i rather just get a turtle.


----------



## Seppia

clyde_frog said:


> This is a genuine question and not another moan about this watch. What is the point of having a lumed bezel that is only lumed for 15 minutes? I know on a lot of dive watch bezels the first 15 minute markers are more conspicuous but what is the reason for this? Is it because decompression stops never last longer than that?


When you dive, the deeper you dive, the shorter your bottom time will be without needing decompression.

To keep it simple, you can spend almost unlimited time* at 7m depth, while you only have a few minutes (as in, single digit) at 45m.

So at deeper depths (and shorter dive times) every minute is critical, while at shallower depths (longer five times) a 1 minute differential is almost meaningless.

*you will likely run out of air before you need deco


----------



## Everdying

i think also its cos we are so used to seeing seiko pepsi's with 20min red segments...that the 15min segment of the solar just looks 'weird'.


----------



## ThomasH

.



Everdying said:


> ...i was referring to the digital tuna aka plastic fish...


Hey, "the plastic fish" I like that! |>

Isn't there a name for the plastic sushi they show in the window? :think: Sampuru?

Ha-ha-ha, the Seiko Sampuru! :rodekaart

- Thomas

.


----------



## Domo

Seiko Galante SBLA109
JPY1,400,00


----------



## davym2112

weird but I like it


Domo said:


> Seiko Galante SBLA109
> JPY1,400,00
> 
> View attachment 13249433
> 
> 
> View attachment 13249435


Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

I think it’s best those things stay in Japan.


----------



## jerouy

Darn JPY 1.4 million?


----------



## clyde_frog

jerouy said:


> Darn JPY 1.4 million?


He wrote 140,000 albeit in a very weird way. That can't be right though, too cheap. Whatever price it is, that is one expensive abomination of a diver's watch.


----------



## Tickstart

Pretty cool. As mindblowing as the FarSight XR-20 was back in 2000.


----------



## MID

Domo said:


> Seiko Galante SBLA109
> JPY1,400,00
> 
> View attachment 13249433
> 
> 
> View attachment 13249435


Remarkably restrained -- for a Galante.


----------



## GregoryD

Domo said:


> Seiko Galante SBLA109
> JPY1,400,00
> 
> View attachment 13249433


That looks like an Invicta-Technomarine mashup.

I don't mean that as a compliment.


----------



## GregoryD

Domo said:


> Seiko Galante SBLA109
> JPY1,400,00
> 
> View attachment 13249433


That looks like an Invicta-Technomarine mashup.

I don't mean that as a compliment.


----------



## valuewatchguy

GregoryD said:


> That looks like an Invicta-Technomarine mashup.
> 
> I don't mean that as a compliment.


Or a hublot limited edition

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout

It’s reminiscent of the Chorum bubble watch.


----------



## timetellinnoob

MID said:


> Remarkably restrained -- for a Galante.


heh, for a Galante, it's damn minimalist and toolish!


----------



## oreo931

imdamian said:


> new seiko 5 sports. shroudless tuna? they were released couple of weeks ago in my area. online dimensions state width 45mm. they definitely wear smaller (42mm?) when i tried them on. no misalignment issue on this one (no chapter ring )
> View attachment 13242035
> 
> 
> not my picture
> View attachment 13242039


these look really nice. any idea whether there is a display caseback?


----------



## jerouy

clyde_frog said:


> He wrote 140,000 albeit in a very weird way. That can't be right though, too cheap. Whatever price it is, that is one expensive abomination of a diver's watch.


It is indeed 1.4million JPY...plus tax
GALANTE [????????????]
Somehow it's under its own brand "Galante" though...
Very strange thing...


----------



## Cobia

Domo said:


> Seiko Galante SBLA109
> JPY1,400,00
> 
> View attachment 13249433
> 
> 
> View attachment 13249435


I think these are generally for the asian market where some people like a lot more flamboyant offerings, seiko have been putting out this crazy stuff for years, this Galante like is like the picasso of watches lol, and not in a good way.

If i woke up with that on my wrist, i'd chew my own arm off to make sure i didnt wake it up.


----------



## Gonkl

Cobia said:


> I think these are generally for the asian market where some people like a lot more flamboyant offerings, seiko have been putting out this crazy stuff for years, this Galante like is like the picasso of watches lol, and not in a good way.
> 
> If i woke up with that on my wrist, i'd chew my own arm off to make sure i didnt wake it up.


Betcha that bezel action would be so sweeet!


----------



## georgefl74

The bezel font on that Galante is sick! If it didn't have those four door knobs it would have been a very interesting diver


----------



## valuewatchguy

georgefl74 said:


> The bezel font on that Galante is sick! If it didn't have those four door knobs it would have been a very interesting diver


Yes you're right it does appear to be diseased

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

Cobia said:


> I think these are generally for the asian market where some people like a lot more flamboyant offerings, seiko have been putting out this crazy stuff for years, this Galante like is like the picasso of watches lol, and not in a good way.
> 
> If i woke up with that on my wrist, i'd chew my own arm off to make sure i didnt wake it up.


I think I read somewhere they were very popular with the flamboyant communities in Miami and San Francisco 

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck

I think that the dial fonts and handset are very cool. I agree about the knobs though. Ditch the weird knobs, make the crown smaller and that thing would be sweet

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80

Domo said:


> Seiko Galante SBLA109
> JPY1,400,00
> 
> View attachment 13249433
> 
> 
> View attachment 13249435


I can only imagine the Yakuza in Japan wearing these while whipping aroud Tokyo in the new NSX!


----------



## jerouy

joseph80 said:


> I can only imagine the Yakuza in Japan wearing these while whipping aroud Tokyo in the new NSX!


Yakuza only ride black Mercedes-Benz


----------



## clyde_frog

jerouy said:


> Yakuza only ride black Mercedes-Benz


Probably don't wear Japanese watches either.


----------



## Cobia

joseph80 said:


> I can only imagine the Yakuza in Japan wearing these while whipping aroud Tokyo in the new NSX!


I really dont get that impression from this watch lol, more like a hairdresser's watch.


----------



## jerouy

clyde_frog said:


> Probably don't wear Japanese watches either.


Don't know. Could never see through those darkened windows.


----------



## scottymac

Caved. Trigger pulled on the SNE498 golden solar Tuna. I have a Darth... there's no reason to own this one and I'd never wear an all gold watch...but it just looks sooooo good. Hope I can get past what I assume is a plastic shroud.


----------



## walrusmonger

scottymac said:


> Caved. Trigger pulled on the SNE498 golden solar Tuna. I have a Darth... there's no reason to own this one and I'd never wear an all gold watch...but it just looks sooooo good. Hope I can get past what I assume is a plastic shroud.


You will, it is rugged and feels solid.


----------



## Snaggletooth

You'll get past it - it's a lovely piece. I also have no need to own this one, nor would I wear an all gold watch. However, the gold accents on this are subtle enough they work well and the watch looks more than the sum of its parts.

Enjoy.



scottymac said:


> Caved. Trigger pulled on the SNE498 golden solar Tuna. I have a Darth... there's no reason to own this one and I'd never wear an all gold watch...but it just looks sooooo good. Hope I can get past what I assume is a plastic shroud.


----------



## Dunelm

Cobia said:


> I really dont get that impression from this watch lol, more like a hairdresser's watch.


A few years ago I saw a guy on a train in Tokyo wearing a Galante. He had a goatee beard and was wearing a small beanie hat, pale blue jacket, cream trousers and pointy shoes.


----------



## Cobia

Dunelm said:


> A few years ago I saw a guy on a train in Tokyo wearing a Galante. He had a goatee beard and was wearing a small beanie hat, pale blue jacket, cream trousers and pointy shoes.


As i was saying, great for hairdressers.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Cobia said:


> Dunelm said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago I saw a guy on a train in Tokyo wearing a Galante. He had a goatee beard and was wearing a small beanie hat, pale blue jacket, cream trousers and pointy shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> As i was saying, great for hairdressers.
Click to expand...

Or spoiled hipsters.


----------



## riposte

Cobia said:


> As i was saying, great for hairdressers.


Nah... Based on what I can see, average hairdressers in Japan is not like that, nothing fancy


----------



## Disneydave

Dunelm said:


> A few years ago I saw a guy on a train in Tokyo wearing a Galante. He had a goatee beard and was wearing a small beanie hat, pale blue jacket, cream trousers and pointy shoes.


This guy?








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## John_Frum

Dunelm said:


> A few years ago I saw a guy on a train in Tokyo wearing a Galante. He had a goatee beard and was wearing a small beanie hat, pale blue jacket, cream trousers and pointy shoes.


People actually wear Galantes in public? I would imagine they live in the watch box and are taken out only occasionally for their owners to stroke them gently and mutter "my precious".


----------



## petr_cha

Disneydave said:


> This guy?
> View attachment 13263043
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Sorry, but I cannot see pointy shoes.. it is not him...


----------



## ThomasH

.



Dunelm said:


> A few years ago I saw a guy on a train in Tokyo wearing a Galante. He had a goatee beard and was wearing a small beanie hat, pale blue jacket, cream trousers and pointy shoes.


Cool! :-! Spike Lee wears Seikos?? :-d

- Thomas

.


----------



## MID

John_Frum said:


> People actually wear Galantes in public?


Yes. Lately, I having been spending a great deal of time in Miami, probably for something I did in a past life. There is definitely a market demographic here for Galantes, much larger than, say, back home in Chicago. They are prominently on display at the Seiko boutique here. Take Latin, gay, Russian oligarch, all with more money than taste, and it adds up.


----------



## Foxman2k

Trigger pulled on this.


----------



## kamonjj

Foxman2k said:


> Trigger pulled on this.


Congrats! I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## meow_meow

Foxman2k said:


> Trigger pulled on this.


F*ck me, that's a good looking watch!

First GS I've liked since Snowflake. Movement?


----------



## Foxman2k

meow_meow said:


> F*ck me, that's a good looking watch!
> 
> First GS I've liked since Snowflake. Movement?


I felt the same way. The whole package just works.

It's the 9F movement to celebrate the 25th anniversary


----------



## biff1971

thats prob the most stylish GS i've seen.
thumbs up.


----------



## Foxman2k

Thanks. It’s also one of the first where I feel like the whole “GS only” branding really works. Probably because it was designed from the ground up vs adapting on old watch to the new logo style.


----------



## Toothbras

Foxman2k said:


> Trigger pulled on this.


What model is this? It's gorgeous


----------



## Foxman2k

Toothbras said:


> What model is this? It's gorgeous


SBGV247. LE of 1,000 - JDM release. Don't have it yet but will lost plenty of thoughts and pics once I do.

Probably one of the best looking new GS models I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Toothbras

Damn that was fast, you should do side work for Jimmy Johns 

Thanks, gonna head to the interwebs right now and start snooping for one!


----------



## JacobC

Looks incredible


----------



## walrusmonger




----------



## kamonjj

walrusmonger said:


> View attachment 13267331


Looks great!


----------



## London006

Just got the Save the Ocean Samurai as a late birthday treat. The dial is mesmerising, absolutely stunning! My new favourite watch... b-)


----------



## grovester

My gosh that Grand Seiko is gorgeous.


----------



## Foxman2k

grovester said:


> My gosh that Grand Seiko is gorgeous.


Few more pics and I ageee! Excited to get mine


----------



## james_027

London006 said:


> View attachment 13268071
> 
> Just got the Save the Ocean Samurai as a late birthday treat. The dial is mesmerising, absolutely stunning! My new favourite watch... b-)


Happy for you what is your wrist size? Do you think a 6.25 wrist would wear this?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

IMO, Not likely but then all that matters is if you like it.



james_027 said:


> Happy for you what is your wrist size? Do you think a 6.25 wrist would wear this?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

Wrong forum!


----------



## Biggles3

Heard a rumour of a 400 piece limited blue MM300 coming soon to Asia 

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

Biggles3 said:


> Heard a rumour of a 400 piece limited blue MM300 coming soon to Asia
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


That would be cool


----------



## yonsson

Biggles3 said:


> Heard a rumour of a 400 piece limited blue MM300 coming soon to Asia


Blue and black are coming, heard that a while back. Don't know about the blue being LE but sounds logical.


----------



## Biggles3

Biggles3 said:


> Heard a rumour of a 400 piece limited blue MM300 coming soon to Asia
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Teaser shot just released, MSRP $3K.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13

Biggles3 said:


> Teaser shot just released, MSRP $3K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


I wonder if the lumed pearl means it's non ceramic

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jerouy

Another Zimbe MM300??


----------



## ahonobaka

^Was thinking the same thing re: lume pip/non-ceramic...Either way, I'm excited to see the dial!


----------



## yonsson

aalin13 said:


> I wonder if the lumed pearl means it's non ceramic
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I don't know where the pic is from, I haven't gotten any press release of the model. If it's a genuine ad, then non ceramic, but if it's "home made" then I'm guessing ceramic but with the new triangle bezel. It doesn't make sense to go back to the previous bezel.


----------



## yonsson

aalin13 said:


> I wonder if the lumed pearl means it's non ceramic
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I don't know where the pic is from, I haven't gotten any press release of the model. If it's a genuine ad, then non ceramic, but if it's "home made" then I'm guessing ceramic but with the new triangle bezel. It doesn't make sense to go back to the previous bezel.


----------



## kamonjj

It’s probably gonna have the X on the dial :-(


----------



## Aquahallic

Biggles3 said:


> Teaser shot just released, MSRP $3K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


$3k and still can't center the pip?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

^Your eyesight may vary ;D


----------



## Aquahallic

ahonobaka said:


> ^Your eyesight may vary ;D


My eyesight is perfectly fine. If the pip below is centered in the triangle, it's others eyesight I'm worried about.....


----------



## CADirk

Aquahallic said:


> My eyesight is perfectly fine. If the pip below is centered in the triangle, it's others eyesight I'm worried about.....
> 
> View attachment 13277525


The triangle with the lumepip isn't too well aligned with the bezel teeth either.


----------



## Aquahallic

CADirk said:


> The triangle with the lumepip isn't too well aligned with the bezel teeth either.


I noticed the same thing too. Oddly enough that wouldn't bother me that much but the pip would.

I checked my PO and Sub and the bezel notch on the PO and gap between the notches on the Sub bezel are centered to the pip. Ahhhhh I can relax now and enjoy this lovely stormy Florida afternoon.


----------



## timetellinnoob

kamonjj said:


> It's probably gonna have the X on the dial :-(


it will, and i will continue to laugh haughtily when it does


----------



## imdamian

yonsson said:


> I don't know where the pic is from, I haven't gotten any press release of the model. If it's a genuine ad, then non ceramic, but if it's "home made" then I'm guessing ceramic but with the new triangle bezel. It doesn't make sense to go back to the previous bezel.


you can find the ad at thai seiko fb (aka SeikoClub).

translated from thai ad ''Shark (Whale) RAID!!!! New episode of the journey of the 7th whale shark. Let's wait. One more time.''


----------



## ahonobaka

^$.01 says the watch is turned slightly left 

Will wait for the full promo shot as I mentioned in the MM300 thread, meanwhile, I'll enjoy my MM300 which consequently _also _has a perfectly centered pip, as the stormy heat in Chicago comforts me indoors!


----------



## LogisticsCzar

But Is it so much to ask that the promo teaser photo has a perfectly centered pip?

Love Seiko but I feel like they are trolling people with this photo.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## erekose

jerouy said:


> Yakuza only ride black Mercedes-Benz


And they only wear Hublot, RM, AP, and gold Rolex. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

CADirk said:


> The triangle with the lumepip isn't too well aligned with the bezel teeth either.


I'm pretty sure it's a render... I don't think that's the picture of an actual watch. Maybe we can see actual watches before we start complaining??


----------



## timetellinnoob

LogisticsCzar said:


> But Is it so much to ask that the promo teaser photo has a perfectly centered pip?
> 
> Love Seiko but I feel like they are trolling people with this photo.


I don't know, i have a feeling if you tried sending that specific one back they would say it's within their QC tolerances and can't/won't fix it (replace it).


----------



## Puringa

I found this picture on a Spanish forum where they are discussing the new Marinemaster:









It should be called the Blue Ocean MM300

Edit: Someone on another forum pointed out to me that this is definitely not the same watch. The indices on the picture are black, but on the teaser they're white.

My apologies, I saw this picture and wanted to share it with you guys immidiately. Next time I'll do some more research


----------



## LogisticsCzar

timetellinnoob said:


> I don't know, i have a feeling if you tried sending that specific one back they would say it's within their QC tolerances and can't/won't fix it (replace it).


Ha yeah probably. Also it is definitely turned slightly left that could be causing it to look off when it's actually not.

Edit: ok no it's not turned left the other pic from the Spanish forum is though and it's off by about the same amount. This is a render so I guess we stop complaining right....now.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

Puringa said:


> I found this picture on a Spanish forum where they are discussing the new Marinemaster:
> 
> View attachment 13279523
> 
> 
> It should be called the Blue Ocean MM300
> 
> Edit: Someone on another forum pointed out to me that this is definitely not the same watch. The indices on the picture are black, but on the teaser they're white.
> 
> My apologies, I saw this picture and wanted to share it with you guys immidiately. Next time I'll do some more research


Another of those Seikos that likely will look far better in real life than on renderings, kind of like the previous Zimbe MM300.


----------



## ahonobaka

^Is the Spanish forum mock up just a photoshop/recolor of the previous MM300 LE? Dial looks like it but I don't have an image off hand


----------



## yonsson

ahonobaka said:


> ^Is the Spanish forum mock up just a photoshop/recolor of the previous MM300 LE? Dial looks like it but I don't have an image off hand


No X-logo. Looks like a bad photoshop mock up.


----------



## Puringa

Yes, I was a bit hasty when I posted that picture. Again my apologies for the confusion.

According to another source (who has contact with Seiko dealers in Thailand), the watch will be presented on the 10th of July and will be for sale from the 18th of July in Thailand only for about $3000 excluding shipment and import costs.


----------



## ahonobaka

yonsson said:


> No X-logo. Looks like a bad photoshop mock up.


Indeed, this was the Zimbe I was too lazy to grab an image of earlier lol:


----------



## Chronopolis

DarthVedder said:


> I'm pretty sure *it's a render*... I don't think that's the picture of an actual watch. Maybe we can see actual watches before we start complaining??


Then, it's even MORE infuriating. The daggum incompetence!!

OR else...

Seiko is doing this dead serious intentionally, with hidden numerological meaning: 0.57mm - 0.73mm off.


----------



## SaoDavi

Chronopolis said:


> Then, it's even MORE infuriating. The daggum incompetence!!


Maybe Seiko really can make affordable watches with impeccable detail, but their intern making the renders is making them poorly and Seiko is just building exactly to spec.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis

SaoDavi said:


> Maybe Seiko really can make affordable watches with impeccable detail, but their intern making the renders is making them poorly and Seiko is just building exactly to spec.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


If your theory is correct, then, I think they're doing this essentially. (This shows a fly that landed, and got swatted, on the blueprint, and the construction company built it "to spec")


----------



## Biggles3

New Zimbe MM300 2nd teaser just released.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## katuiran

Looks like Seiko will have two new models coming out soon. Anybody has news about this?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvdb




----------



## slow_mo

lvdb said:


> View attachment 13288077


Jigsaw puzzle!


----------



## james_027

Biggles3 said:


> New Zimbe MM300 2nd teaser just released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Does this means for Thailand market only?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112

Yes it's limited to 400 pieces for Thailand apparently.


james_027 said:


> Does this means for Thailand market only?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

james_027 said:


> Does this means for Thailand market only?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yes but I'm sure there'll be some on the sales forum here for around the msrp or could try here https://www.facebook.com/Seiko-Limited-Edition-159667674648216/

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15

They need to bring back the SBDX001


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Hope this New Zimbe has the mm300 hands..

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

Still awaiting an all titanium MM300 but guess that'll never happen lol

I like that Seiko are treating the MM300 as the core identity watch that it is and making gradual updates while keeping it a constant option in their lineup, but I'm curious how this will look a few years down the line. One could certainly argue that upgrading to MEMS, diashield, and now sapphire and ceramic lumed bezels are all gradual updates to the mainstay ala how Rolex treats it's collection, but it'd be cool to see them tweak the case as well as the bracelet/clasp, and maybe even regulate it to realistically keep providing value against the Swiss competitive options. Pipe dreams perhaps, but the only way is forward IMO


----------



## alexus87

Biggles3 said:


> New Zimbe MM300 2nd teaser just released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


tapestry dial, curious to see how it looks in real life photos


----------



## burns78

Biggles3 said:


> New Zimbe MM300 2nd teaser just released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


If Seiko ceases production of SBDX001 / 017 only shoot the colors of the rainbow
Seiko for me
named
all fans
suckers !!!


----------



## manofrolex

Just received this


----------



## kamonjj

ahonobaka said:


> Still awaiting an all titanium MM300 but guess that'll never happen lol
> 
> I like that Seiko are treating the MM300 as the core identity watch that it is and making gradual updates while keeping it a constant option in their lineup, but I'm curious how this will look a few years down the line. One could certainly argue that upgrading to MEMS, diashield, and now sapphire and ceramic lumed bezels are all gradual updates to the mainstay ala how Rolex treats it's collection, but it'd be cool to see them tweak the case as well as the bracelet/clasp, and maybe even regulate it to realistically keep providing value against the Swiss competitive options. Pipe dreams perhaps, but the only way is forward IMO


Couldn't agree more. Make the case closer to 40mm, and 13mm thick. Regulate the movement chronometer status at least. The clasp needs to be better!

Seiko should read this stuff. Please upgrade the clasp on all of your watches. In 1k+ Seiko and GS lines


----------



## Biggles3

kamonjj said:


> Couldn't agree more. Make the case closer to 40mm, and 13mm thick. Regulate the movement chronometer status at least. The clasp needs to be better!
> 
> Seiko should read this stuff. Please upgrade the clasp on all of your watches. In 1k+ Seiko and GS lines


Have to agree, the clasp (and often the bracelet too) is usually poor quality although strangely enough I'm happy with my $200 BFK. But most others have been a let down, first one that really ticked all boxes was my MM600.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Biggles3 said:


> Yes but I'm sure there'll be some on the sales forum here for around the msrp or could try here https://www.facebook.com/Seiko-Limited-Edition-159667674648216/
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


You think you will get access to a couple?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

jmanlay said:


> Just received this


Congrats brother J, simply stunning, looks great on you, perfect size too.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome

Just pre ordered an szsc005 from the next batch coming early August. I'm pretty excited 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## katuiran

Ok, looks like I received more info about the 2 new incoming watches. It is Basically 62mas inspired non limited editions.

SLA021J is the black version and the SLA023J is the Blue version.



katuiran said:


> Looks like Seiko will have two new models coming out soon. Anybody has news about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13

katuiran said:


> Ok, looks like I received more info about the 2 new incoming watches. It is Basically 62mas inspired non limited editions.
> 
> SLA021J is the black version and the SLA023J is the Blue version.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sure it's 62mas inspired? The code S03P001H0 shows up as the bracelet part number for SLA019, and 300m water resistance suggests MM300 as well, so I'd expect this to be the updated MM300 with ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal. Interesting that you quoted 021 and 023, does that mean the update to the MM300 will have a black and a blue version, bot has regular models?


----------



## Biggles3

valuewatchguy said:


> You think you will get access to a couple?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yes but as supposedly only 400 I doubt will get many, especially as the local Seiko collectors seem very excited about it. I've taken a deposit for one already but will hopefully have another 1-2.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## katuiran

aalin13 said:


> Are you sure it's 62mas inspired? The code S03P001H0 shows up as the bracelet part number for SLA019, and 300m water resistance suggests MM300 as well, so I'd expect this to be the updated MM300 with ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal. Interesting that you quoted 021 and 023, does that mean the update to the MM300 will have a black and a blue version, bot has regular models?


I have not seen the actual photos of the watch. My source only told me that it is 62mas inspired. I thought that it is also the incoming updated non limited edition MM300 with black and blue versions.

We will have to wait and see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

^Possible he meant to say 6159 instead of 62MAS.

It's daytime in Thailand now, right?

:X


----------



## chalit

The wait is over. Zimbe#7


----------



## MLJinAK

chalit said:


> The wait is over. Zimbe#7


WOW! This is so amazing. Would have taken this over the SLA019 in a heartbeat....


----------



## timothy_tuantran

chalit said:


> The wait is over. Zimbe#7


Red border in 12, 3, 6, 9 not consistent with layout, just my 2 cents


----------



## mtb2104

hmm.. looks quite nice actually!


----------



## yankeexpress

timothy_tuantran said:


> Red border in 12, 3, 6, 9 not consistent with layout, just my 2 cents


Please explain. Looks consistent to me.


----------



## zaratsu

Agree, red borders look like some poor afterthought.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis

timothy_tuantran said:


> Red border in 12, 3, 6, 9 not consistent with layout, just my 2 cents





zaratsu said:


> Agree, red borders look like some poor afterthought.


I too agree.
It looks awful.... the way only Seiko can be awful.
I really wonder if they have any professional designers working there at all.
That dial design -- So many things wrong with it. Objectively.
Don't believe me? Ask any competent professional designer.


----------



## meow_meow

Looks more like a PADI version than a Zimbe.


----------



## josayeee

It wouldn’t be a Zimbe without something funky like red borders


----------



## davym2112

Your totally missing the point, this watch is designed for and only sold in the Thailand market where it will probably sell out on the first week of release.
They are not interested in what the rest of the world thinks....


Chronopolis said:


> I too agree.
> It looks awful.... the way only Seiko can be awful.
> I really wonder if they have any professional designers working there at all.
> That dial design -- So many things wrong with it. Objectively.
> Don't believe me? Ask any competent professional designer.


Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## lvdb

Normal MM300 hands and without the red accents it was a instant buy (or at least trying to).


----------



## Cobia

Chronopolis said:


> I too agree.
> It looks awful.... the way only Seiko can be awful.
> I really wonder if they have any professional designers working there at all.
> That dial design -- So many things wrong with it. Objectively.
> Don't believe me? Ask any competent professional designer.


I dont agree, i think its going to look fantastic in the flesh and it will be a fast seller, not every seiko is designed for you bro.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

lvdb said:


> Normal MM300 hands and without the red accents it was a instant buy (or at least trying to).


YES!
Put on the normal MM300 hands and make the stripes Horizontal n Wavy..tat will b nicer.
Quite like the overall design..Lovely touch of red accent.

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

chalit said:


> The wait is over. Zimbe#7


This will sell out instantaneously and we will never get a chance to buy it anywhere near MSRP, so don't sweat it.


----------



## Biggles3

yankeexpress said:


> This will sell out instantaneously and we will never get a chance to buy it anywhere near MSRP, so don't sweat it.


The local Seiko fanboys here are going crazy over it, will be a sell out for sure, finding it hard to pre-order. I hope to have 1-2 available at the msrp or thereabouts but not 100% sure yet.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

I actually really like the hands and I wish these were on all mms. Hate the short "regular" minute hand.


----------



## walrusmonger

I love when Seiko does this. The watch is a knockout, except I'm not crazy about the red accents. They're not a dealbreaker, but they also prevent me from going apeshit to try and order one. I think this would have looked even better with gold indices, gold hands, the red tip, and gold numbers on the bezel.

Remember: not every Zimbe is a weird mishmash of colors. The turtle and "baby tuna" were both pretty normal color combos, the shogun too. The only weird ones were the sumo and the light blue mm300.


----------



## davym2112

weird you say 


walrusmonger said:


> I love when Seiko does this. The watch is a knockout, except I'm not crazy about the red accents. They're not a dealbreaker, but they also prevent me from going apeshit to try and order one. I think this would have looked even better with gold indices, gold hands, the red tip, and gold numbers on the bezel.
> 
> Remember: not every Zimbe is a weird mishmash of colors. The turtle and "baby tuna" were both pretty normal color combos, the shogun too. The only weird ones were the sumo and the light blue mm300.












Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## katuiran

davym2112 said:


> weird you say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


That Light blue MM is not weird at all I find it quite beautifully made.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger

I would have liked the light blue mm300 to have black indices and hands, but I also don't own one so my opinion doesnt count for much


----------



## alexus87

Biggles3 said:


> The local Seiko fanboys here are going crazy over it, will be a sell out for sure, finding it hard to pre-order. I hope to have 1-2 available at the msrp or thereabouts but not 100% sure yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Wondering if Seiko will ever develop a blue lumibright compound that's white in colour (bgw9 competitor) as green lume on blue dialed watches doesn't look very good in my opinion.

Also wondering why they don't release a dark blue mm300 non-limited edition seeing as there's a market for that.

They've released dark blue Sunburst versions of the turtle and sumo and people love them.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

alexus87 said:


> Wondering if Seiko will ever develop a blue lumibright compound that's white in colour (bgw9 competitor) as green lume on blue dialed watches doesn't look very good in my opinion.
> 
> Also wondering why they don't release a dark blue mm300 non-limited edition seeing as there's a market for that.
> 
> They've released dark blue Sunburst versions of the turtle and sumo and people love them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


The Shogun Zimbe has a blue lume.

Think I read somewhere on this thread that a standard blue MM300 was coming.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## alexus87

Biggles3 said:


> The Shogun Zimbe has a blue lume.
> 
> Think I read somewhere on this thread that a standard blue MM300 was coming.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


True but it still looks greenish in daylight from what I've seen, it's not white.

Fingers crossed for a Sunburst dark blue with the sla019 upgrades

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## katuiran

Biggles3 said:


> The Shogun Zimbe has a blue lume.
> 
> Think I read somewhere on this thread that a standard blue MM300 was coming.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Yup I think the SLA023J is the incoming standard blue version of the MM. We will just have to wait and see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

chalit said:


> The wait is over. Zimbe#7


Not colorful enough, they should have added some acid green or at the very least a rainbow pattern somewhere.


----------



## valuewatchguy

timothy_tuantran said:


> Red border in 12, 3, 6, 9 not consistent with layout, just my 2 cents


It is Consistent for a zimbe though.

Not drawing me in but then 80% of what seiko makes i could say that about. Its the other 20% that i go ape over.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

That is freaking horrible looking. Like a comic strip MM. Let's just throw colors at it and see what sticks.


----------



## ahonobaka

Few Thai LE's have stood to reason but perhaps that's part of their charm. They'll be hard to get for everyone else anyway, but yes, the design is not for me. Would be a knockout without the red for me personally, however how can I complain over a fun watch that speaks to it's local market!


----------



## Cobia

LOL Looks like the usual entitled whingers are out in force again, its like ground hog day, same people, same whining, different watch.

The sky is falling...


----------



## Cobia

59yukon01 said:


> That is freaking horrible looking. Like a comic strip MM. Let's just throw colors at it and see what sticks.


Its just red and blue, as used on a million other dive watches over the years, whats the 'throw colours' comment mean? i dont understand it, it really makes no sense.

They only put some red in strategic places to balance it out in the 4 markers and minutes hand, yes its a bit different, i might choose another over it personally but i think some of you guys are getting a bit over reactive about this.


----------



## 59yukon01

Cobia said:


> Its just red and blue, as used on a million other dive watches over the years, whats the 'throw colours' comment mean? i dont understand it, it really makes no sense.
> 
> They only put some red in strategic places to balance it out in the 4 markers and minutes hand, yes its a bit different, i might choose another over it personally but i think some of you guys are getting a bit over reactive about this.


Most Thai LE's are ugly imo, like colors were just thrown in for fun, but little thought. I'm biased as I have a MM300, and to me this color, and hands, just cheapens the overall look of it. Too PADI ish looking for my taste. I like the Turdle PADI, but not any others I've seen, which have been too many. Again my opinion.


----------



## Domo

As much as that design is a mish-mash of absolute nonsense I really want one


----------



## Biggles3

59yukon01 said:


> Most Thai LE's are ugly imo, like colors were just thrown in for fun, but little thought. I'm biased as I have a MM300, and to me this color, and hands, just cheapens the overall look of it. Too PADI ish looking for my taste. I like the Turdle PADI, but not any others I've seen, which have been too many. Again my opinion.


Some of the not so ugly 









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Biggles3 said:


> Some of the not so ugly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Sorry but the only one I'd own would be the Shogun, and that cyclops would have to go. I've got a Shogun and that doesn't look right on it.......Again my opinion.


----------



## phasemask

Biggles3 said:


> Some of the not so ugly


I'd love to see more wave dials like this. Not so fond of the bezel color though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voltshock

59yukon01 said:


> Sorry but the only one I'd own would be the Shogun, and that cyclops would have to go. I've got a Shogun and that doesn't look right on it.......Again my opinion.


I love the zimbe turtle


----------



## 59yukon01

Voltshock said:


> I love the zimbe turtle


100% improvement would be to remove that cyclops, then it would be ok. Otherwise it looks like a wart on the crystal.


----------



## Rocat

Cobia said:


> Its just red and blue, as used on a million other dive watches over the years, whats the 'throw colours' comment mean? i dont understand it, it really makes no sense.
> 
> They only put some red in strategic places to balance it out in the 4 markers and minutes hand, yes its a bit different, i might choose another over it personally but i think some of you guys are getting a bit over reactive about this.


Cobia, I think the watch looks good imo. Its not like Seiko made a LE in Rastafarian color's like Casio does with their G-Shocks. Come to think about it, I bet those would sell like crazy.


----------



## YoureTerrific

Domo said:


> As much as that design is a mish-mash of absolute nonsense I really want one


Same


----------



## quatschnass

Unfortunately a bit out of focus. But the red indexes don't seem to be as dominant as they looked on the ad.


----------



## burns78

quatschnass said:


> Unfortunately a bit out of focus. But the red indexes don't seem to be as dominant as they looked on the ad.
> 
> View attachment 13292955


the shark died and bleeds 

Wysłane z mojego SM-G920F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## fluence4

Do you guys think Seiko will reissue 6105- 8110? If you think so share your suggestions about price and date 😄


----------



## georgefl74

quatschnass said:


> Unfortunately a bit out of focus. But the red indexes don't seem to be as dominant as they looked on the ad.
> 
> View attachment 13292955


Tell me they're not including a rubber shark with that one


----------



## seikomatic

I wish............


----------



## timetellinnoob

seikomatic said:


> I wish............
> 
> View attachment 13295669


THERE ARE SUCH THINGS AS DECENCY SIR

=)


----------



## Zanetti

Voltshock said:


> 59yukon01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but the only one I'd own would be the Shogun, and that cyclops would have to go. I've got a Shogun and that doesn't look right on it.......Again my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the zimbe turtle
Click to expand...

Hard to be that one, with cyclop or without, regardless.
Absolute gem, in both design and looks categories.


----------



## Zanetti

seikomatic said:


> I wish............
> 
> View attachment 13295669


Please no.
That's an absolute mish-mash of both low and high end Seiko watch elements.


----------



## walrusmonger

seikomatic said:


> I wish............
> 
> View attachment 13295669


This is like grafting Chris Hemsworth's face onto Chris Christie's body.


----------



## georgefl74

Please mods delete this pic before it starts another internet rumor ffs


----------



## London006

I almost believed it!


----------



## Gonkl

seikomatic said:


> I wish............
> 
> View attachment 13295669


Release date and pricing?


----------



## fluence4




----------



## jhanna1701

fluence4 said:


> View attachment 13296343


Please don't tell me... I just ordered a 063 yesterday... What color is that bezel?


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome

fluence4 said:


> View attachment 13296343


I still like the szsc005 Jade better

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

fluence4 said:


> View attachment 13296343


SPB083J1 "Great Blue Hole" SPECIAL EDITION


----------



## JoeOBrien

God damn it. So that's why the SPB079 doesn't have a blue dial. But it looks like this has a black bezel, so it's not so bad. I'd rather have the blue bezel then maybe later on that blue dial would become available to mod it in.


----------



## mi6_

JoeOBrien said:


> God damn it. So that's why the SPB079 doesn't have a blue dial. But it looks like this has a black bezel, so it's not so bad. I'd rather have the blue bezel then maybe later on that blue dial would become available to mod it in.


Seiko did this on purpose. Everyone will want a blue bezel, blue dial like the SPB053. Now you need to buy two watches and swap the bezels to get a blue bezel blue dial Marine Master 200.


----------



## omega__1

fluence4 said:


> View attachment 13296343


In before the obligatory OMG WTF MISALIGNED BEZEL AND/OR CHAPTER RING!!!! freakout post.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

fluence4 said:


> SPB083J1 "Great Blue Hole" SPECIAL EDITION


Have to say that looks way better than the 063/079 just released.....my opinion of course. Black bezel blue dial combo works better than blue bezel black dial imo.


----------



## valuewatchguy

+1

And bracelet!


59yukon01 said:


> Have to say that looks way better than the 063/079 just released.....my opinion of course. Black bezel blue dial combo works better than blue bezel black dial imo.


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## infinity_

I assume that one has the same specs as SPB079 otherwise?


----------



## stefanus

I had the SBGX115. I sold it after a few months for the following reasons:
ugly hands, lack of date, protruding clasp and blingy bezel. 
Wish Seiko would bring out a quartz Grand Seiko or ordinary Seiko diver that looks like the Marine Master, that would be my perfect watch.


----------



## timothy_tuantran

Whats next )


----------



## katuiran

timothy_tuantran said:


> View attachment 13297949
> View attachment 13297955
> 
> 
> Whats next )


Rendered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific

omega__1 said:


> In before the obligatory OMG WTF MISALIGNED BEZEL AND/OR CHAPTER RING!!!! freakout post.


Nicely done.

It seems many people don't realize that Seiko product renderings are intentionally rotated just a touch to show more of the crown-side of the case. Those same folks also think renderings are photos. I guess?


----------



## 6R15

timothy_tuantran said:


> View attachment 13297949
> 
> Whats next )


Please stop with the fake news.


----------



## sc4lm002

Will Seiko release any addition 6L35 models to accompany the SJE073J1? I really like the dimensions and the 6L35 movement, but would prefer either a white or black dial.


----------



## leong33

timothy_tuantran said:


> View attachment 13297949
> View attachment 13297955
> 
> 
> Whats next )


Seiko fans are better designers than the Seiko staff. Seiko should hold a design competition among the fans for its latest divers


----------



## ahonobaka

Did anyone else catch this SPB083J1 (speaking of blue)?








Can't tell if it's real or where it came from, but that's the blue to get IMO if legit


----------



## brandon\

fluence4 said:


> SPB083J1 "Great Blue Hole" SPECIAL EDITION


Wow. Naming it after my ex. Way to be original Seiko.


----------



## joelbny

sc4lm002 said:


> Will Seiko release any addition 6L35 models to accompany the SJE073J1? I really like the dimensions and the 6L35 movement, but would prefer either a white or black dial.


I would expect a 6L35 black/white SARX033/035/055/057 update.

And personally I'd prefer if they go back to the nice cursive "automatic" text of the 035 as opposed to the "Presage" font, but that is probably wishful thinking.


----------



## 59yukon01

ahonobaka said:


> Did anyone else catch this SPB083J1 (speaking of blue)?
> View attachment 13299615
> 
> 
> Can't tell if it's real or where it came from, but that's the blue to get IMO if legit


Yes and just a couple of pages back.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=46506145


----------



## jsohal

I was at my watch dealer today and my guy noted that they had a training session with GS people 2 days ago. So I asked if they were getting the 9F gmt and they said yes. Supposedly coming in 4 variations in November, with one having yellow accents and another having orange accents. Anyone else hear anything?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

leong33 said:


> Seiko fans are better designers than the Seiko staff. Seiko should hold a design competition among the fans for its latest divers


Don't get carried away, those renders are pretty meaningless - they're not going to put GS diver hands on a 6R15 model, are they. They're not going to put MM hands on it because then it would look too much like a MM300. Sure the hands they chose for the SPBs are not great, but none of that guy's photoshops are a solution (I also find it hilarious he watermarked those images, since his Instagram is 95% reposts).


----------



## green_pea

new presage model SARA015 limited edition baby snowflake

looks like the only difference is a "limited edition" printed on the back and a 6L35 movement.

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/presage/SARA015

not my picture..


----------



## valuewatchguy

Easily rectified with some after market hands



JoeOBrien said:


> Don't get carried away, those renders are pretty meaningless - they're not going to put GS diver hands on a 6R15 model, are they. They're not going to put MM hands on it because then it would look too much like a MM300. Sure the hands they chose for the SPBs are not great, but none of that guy's photoshops are a solution (I also find it hilarious he watermarked those images, since his Instagram is 95% reposts).












Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

green_pea said:


> new presage model SARA015 limited edition baby snowflake
> 
> looks like the only difference is a "limited edition" printed on the back and a 6L35 movement.
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/presage/SARA015
> 
> not my picture..
> View attachment 13301463


The hands and a blue "presage.." printing is the difference too.

SARA015 looks not bad, but I will wait for SARX055 with updated movement.


----------



## v1triol

6L35 looks familiar, looks like 4L25 but with extra jewel, extra 3 hours in power reserve and a finer accuracy.


----------



## v1triol

Or it is just 4L75 +jewel +3h pr.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Yeah we went through all that after they showed the 6L35 in the basel press release - it's clearly 4L architecture, despite their claim that it's 'totally new'.

(I don't mean to imply that there's anything wrong with that, but there's no reason to be cagey about it).


----------



## v1triol

Ok, I have not been a regular f21 visitor lately.
Yeah, I don't mind the resurrection of 4L architecture. Actually I never had a watch with 4L movement and afaik they are considered as the really decent movements.


----------



## fluence4

Looks so better than the 6r


----------



## RainDog

Hi guys, out of curiosity, what are the replacements for the SARB033 and 35?


----------



## Seppia

The accuracy has to become better of Seiko wants to become credible at the higher price points. 

When I get an amazing SKX009 for $160, I don’t mind if it gains 20spd, but in a $1000 watch?


----------



## josayeee

RainDog said:


> Hi guys, out of curiosity, what are the replacements for the SARB033 and 35?


I was hoping it would come soon. I want a some 38mm options. It's starting to look more and more like the SARY055/057 were released to replace the 033/035.


----------



## alexus87

Seppia said:


> The accuracy has to become better of Seiko wants to become credible at the higher price points.
> 
> When I get an amazing SKX009 for $160, I don't mind if it gains 20spd, but in a $1000 watch?


Well the eta2824 in standard form has a rated accuracy of -/+ 12 to -/+ 30

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

Why does it have caseback spanner grooves considering the bezel pops off and you open it from the front like a MM tuna?


----------



## JoeOBrien

Good question. Early render maybe?

EDIT: No, actually you can see the grooves in the exploded press images of the case construction. I guess that's how you replace the glass back if breaks, or something. Probably you can't take the movement out that way.



> The new construction involves inserting the movement into the case from the front, enabling the sides to be angled inwards and thus allowing the watch to sit more closely and comfortably on the wrist.


Kind of defeats the purpose of being slimmer though, if you still have that extra couple of millimeters for a screw back.


----------



## Seppia

alexus87 said:


> Well the eta2824 in standard form has a rated accuracy of -/+ 12 to -/+ 30
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


My understanding is that they are adjusted to +\-12 with maximum tolerance of 30. 
Seiko movements are unadjusted, including in some $2000+ iterations like the MM300.


----------



## dr.sphinx

alexus87 said:


> Well the eta2824 in standard form has a rated accuracy of -/+ 12 to -/+ 30


The thing is accuracy is quite hit or miss with Seiko, some people luck out, some don't. ETAs (not isolated to my experience only) tend to have more stable rates so when you have one regulated, the stability makes the change noticeable in the long term. This is not easy for me to admit as a Seiko person, but my ETAs laugh into my Seikos' faces. Including 8L35. Anyhoo.

A good breakdown of 6L vs 4L in case anyone missed it: https://musingsofawatchaddict.wordpress.com/2018/03/31/the-new-seiko-6l35-caliber-introduced-in-the-presage-sje073j1-sara015-or-is-it/

One thing about 6L35 watches: the screw back AND the front loaded movement - quite a Rube Goldberg-esque (edit: what the h***, let's just call it klutzy) way to make a watch slimmer.


----------



## Toshk

My SLA017 8L35 movement is currently 30 seconds slow. Since the 16th of April!!

- 0.3 seconds per day!!!


----------



## dr.sphinx

And my SBDX017 (1,5 years old, first owner, no extremes in wearing habits) is now generally -12/day and inconsistently to boot. Like I said, hit or miss.


----------



## GEO_79

dr.sphinx said:


> And my SBDX017 (1,5 years old, first owner, no extremes in wearing habits) is now generally -12/day and inconsistently to boot. Like I said, hit or miss.


You must be unlucky ; I have 8 seiko and they all are +- a few seconds in 24h


----------



## valuewatchguy

Seppia said:


> My understanding is that they are adjusted to +\-12 with maximum tolerance of 30.
> Seiko movements are unadjusted, including in some $2000+ iterations like the MM300.


Or SLA017.......+11 a day here after 1 year so its broken in

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

More rather you are extremely lucky or dont measure very accurately.

A few meaning 3.....out of several dozen seikos owned maybe 10% met that criteria. Now if by several you mean 5 to 8 seconds a day....yeah a bunch fell in that range.



GEO_79 said:


> You must be unlucky ; I have 8 seiko and they all are +- a few seconds in 24h


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## GEO_79

valuewatchguy said:


> More rather you are extremely lucky or dont measure very accurately.
> 
> A few meaning 3.....out of several dozen seikos owned maybe 10% met that criteria. Now if by several you mean 5 to 8 seconds a day....yeah a bunch fell in that range.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I'm measuring accurately. The worst ones are my monster 3gen -4 sec a day and my field seiko SARG005 +6 a day ; the rest of my watches are 1;2;3 seconds fast a day . 5-8 a day is great ; I don't know what do you want from a mechanical watch.


----------



## herky

Is there any rhyme or reason to Seiko releasing new watches? Obviously Baselworld but any others? The main reason I'm asking is I'm getting married in December and wanted to buy my best man the Sarb033, but it's too high right now for my means. I know the SARY057 is kind of it's 'replacement' so to speak, but at 41mm it's bigger than I'd like it to be. So I guess my question is, is there any chance Seiko might release something soon-ish? Or should I just look for something different? Thanks!


----------



## sammyl1000

herky said:


> Is there any rhyme or reason to Seiko releasing new watches? Obviously Baselworld but any others? The main reason I'm asking is I'm getting married in December and wanted to buy my best man the Sarb033, but it's too high right now for my means. I know the SARY057 is kind of it's 'replacement' so to speak, but at 41mm it's bigger than I'd like it to be. So I guess my question is, is there any chance Seiko might release something soon-ish? Or should I just look for something different? Thanks!


I think this is impossible to say. Seiko release all year round. Lots of WIS want them to replace the SARB but no one know if or when they will.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

herky said:


> Is there any rhyme or reason to Seiko releasing new watches? Obviously Baselworld but any others? The main reason I'm asking is I'm getting married in December and wanted to buy my best man the Sarb033, but it's too high right now for my means. I know the SARY057 is kind of it's 'replacement' so to speak, but at 41mm it's bigger than I'd like it to be. So I guess my question is, is there any chance Seiko might release something soon-ish? Or should I just look for something different? Thanks!


They may make a toned down version and slap presage branding on it but i would suggest the black orient star classic, way more band for buck as the sarb prices are just silly now.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

herky said:


> Is there any rhyme or reason to Seiko releasing new watches? Obviously Baselworld but any others? The main reason I'm asking is I'm getting married in December and wanted to buy my best man the Sarb033, but it's too high right now for my means. I know the SARY057 is kind of it's 'replacement' so to speak, but at 41mm it's bigger than I'd like it to be. So I guess my question is, is there any chance Seiko might release something soon-ish? Or should I just look for something different? Thanks!


They may make a toned down version and slap presage branding on it but i would suggest the black orient star classic, way more band for buck as the sarb prices are just silly now.


----------



## ronragus

How do you buy that dial??????


seikomatic said:


> I wish............
> 
> View attachment 13295669


Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

SLA027 Zimbe at Siam Paragon today.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## MLJinAK

Biggles3 said:


> SLA027


Slam dunk winner design right there. WOW!


----------



## mi6_

It’s a PADI LE without the words on the dial!


----------



## davym2112

That'sooking a lot better than the previous seiko promo shot. colours are more subtle .

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112

I will have another try at that 

That's looking a lot better than the previous Seiko promo shot. Colours are more subtle .


davym2112 said:


> That'sooking a lot better than the previous seiko promo shot. colours are more subtle .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcoTime

Check YouTube...Enter:

"UNBOXING - Seiko Prospex Marinemaster Zimbe Limited Edition"

Enjoy


----------



## Biggles3

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

Thanks to @seiko4ever on IG


----------



## JimmyMack75

Biggles3 said:


> SLA027 Zimbe at Siam Paragon today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


I must say I do like a lot of the Zimbe offerings Biggles, including the Sammy I bought from you. But this seems like a PADI-Pepsi desecration of the MM. Give me the original any day.


----------



## Biggles3

Agreed it's more of a PADI colour scheme but the Zimbe range have all been very different without one main theme or design so it's been accepted quite well here as a Zimbe. Apparently Siam Paragon had a long queue today and the other big malls have sold out of their allocations even before properly released next week.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu

fluence4 said:


> View attachment 13313601
> 
> Thanks to @seiko4ever on IG


Looks like it's built off the older MM300 specs with hardlex crystal and non-ceramic bezel.

Doesn't bother me either way, but interesting to know.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Not a fan of that handset. The minute hand has too long of a tail imo. They should have stayed with the original handset.


----------



## 3-1-1

fluence4 said:


> View attachment 13313599
> View attachment 13313601
> 
> Thanks to @seiko4ever on IG


If only...


----------



## ryanb741

Biggles3 said:


> SLA027 Zimbe at Siam Paragon today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Hi. I have 2 of these on order via an AD in Chiang Mai. I've been told 24th July so I'm curious as to how they are already out in Bangkok? Looks lovely though

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

59yukon01 said:


> Not a fan of that handset. The minute hand has too long of a tail imo. They should have stayed with the original handset.


Same ones from SBEX005 I think. I'd have been quite happy if they put those hands on the SPB077/79 (if not MM-style ones).

Looks like it comes in a box very similar to the SLA025. Shows how important the Thai market is, I guess. In the UK, the SLA019 comes in the same black cardboard/faux leather box as the normal MM300 :/


----------



## 6R15

fluence4 said:


> View attachment 13313601


Anyone else think it's pathetic for it to be +15/-10s/d even though it is capable of so much better accuracy? Won't even try to match COSC on a watch at this price point--- Seiko is too lazy to regulate.


----------



## ahonobaka

^Like I said, I'd gladly pay more for regulation however doing this does help cut cost AND has an added benefit of under promising/over delivering much like their depth ratings; Now if only they'd come through on the over deliver for regulation! ;D

Joe Kirk spoke about this during his GS 9S instagram Q&A this past weekend btw, though we're talking Seiko mothership here


----------



## Biggles3

ryanb741 said:


> Hi. I have 2 of these on order via an AD in Chiang Mai. I've been told 24th July so I'm curious as to how they are already out in Bangkok? Looks lovely though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Siam Paragon had the official launch party yesterday and a small number sold there, the official release is July 24/25 everywhere else.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75

Biggles3 said:


> Siam Paragon had the official launch party yesterday and a small number sold there, the official release is July 24/25 everywhere else.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Did you pick any up mate?

I'm heading to Bangers on the 25th. Do you recommend I visit Siam Paragon to have a look at the offerings there? Will they be much different in terms of price or range to Sydney or what's generally available online?


----------



## Biggles3

JimmyMack75 said:


> Did you pick any up mate?
> 
> I'm heading to Bangers on the 25th. Do you recommend I visit Siam Paragon to have a look at the offerings there? Will they be much different in terms of price or range to Sydney or what's generally available online?


Got just one yesterday but a couple more incoming next week when released proper. If there on 25th then Siam, Central Chidlom or Centralworld will be your best bet although a friend tried to book an SLA027 yesterday at Centralworld and they told him all booked already.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75

Biggles3 said:


> Got just one yesterday but a couple more incoming next week when released proper. If there on 25th then Siam, Central Chidlom or Centralworld will be your best bet although a friend tried to book an SLA027 yesterday at Centralworld and they told him all booked already.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


I didn't mean necessarily for the SLA017, just in general. I've never been to a Seiko boutique in Thailand before.


----------



## Biggles3

JimmyMack75 said:


> I didn't mean necessarily for the SLA017, just in general. I've never been to a Seiko boutique in Thailand before.


In that case then any of the places I mentioned or could also try Winnertime which is near Siam Paragon. Not a boutique but an AD with quite an assortment.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanb741

JimmyMack75 said:


> I didn't mean necessarily for the SLA017, just in general. I've never been to a Seiko boutique in Thailand before.


I'm in Thailand currently and managed to snag a couple of the SLA27. ADs here are still openly selling the orange turtle (get one if you can as it's a sure fire investment) and I've been offered an absolutely cracking deal on the SLA025 but sadly due to getting the SLA027 I'm heading for an early divorce if I get that as well! (Although still pondering it)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

The black one looks better imo. How do you feel about the 300m writing?


----------



## 6R15

fluence4 said:


> The black one looks better imo. How do you feel about the 300m writing?


Looks alright, but they should have left the MARINEMASTER text and make it orange instead of using a big Prospex X. When people look at this watch, they don't know what to call it. Seiko is diluting their own brand
*
EDIT: *My photoshop


----------



## JoeOBrien

6R15 said:


> When people look at this watch, they don't know what to call it.


As opposed to what? Every other watch they make that has the model number or nickname on the dial? 

Personally I think Marinemaster should have been left on, probably like the above but with 'Automatic' under 'Seiko', or even just Seiko/Automatic Professional/300m. I've written my own rants on this forum about why they should keep the Marinemaster text, and I stand by my reasons. But a year from now, hardly anybody will care.


----------



## mi6_

I know most (everyone) people will disagree with me but now that the former Marine Master is part of the Prospex line I think it makes more sense to put the PS (X) on the dial. They’ve still got “Professional” on the dial to differentiate the lower tier Prospex Models. The Marinemaster pre-dates the creation of the Prospex line but it makes sense for it to be part of the line as it’s definately one of the most “Professional Specification” dive watches Seiko does.


----------



## ahonobaka

Just a note, that black is a mock up and not an official image. I'm told the blue is official though nothing is official until Seiko themselves release it 

If memory serves me correct, the seconds hand on the black MAY be colored, however I can't say for sure since I only had it in hand for less than 5 minutes and wasn't able to photograph or video it, at Seiko's request. 

Re: Orange MARINEMASTER, I quite like that, however, the PS "X" is the future and there's no way around it (unless you want to mod). At this point I feel it's moot to dispute it as Seiko are all in, and have been a few years now...


----------



## 6R15

JoeOBrien said:


> As opposed to what? Every other watch they make that has the model number or nickname on the dial?


As opposed to the new Presage line where they destroyed the old Cocktail Time dial for >:0

Oh, and the Astron. And the Coutura. And the Premier.


----------



## JimmyMack75

I’m one of the ones who swallowed the SBDX017 discontinuation hype and jumped on one at an inflated price. Do you think the introduction of the new model with sapphire/ceramic (Prospex X or no) will see the 001/017 devalued, or return to a more reasonable price? I’m not particularly worried as I don’t buy watches for the sole purpose of flipping them later, but it will be interesting to see if the lacquer bezel hardlex true MMs retain their value.


----------



## 59yukon01

I think the 001/017 will retain or increase in value as most buyers dislike the Prospex logo.


----------



## Disneydave

^^For WIS, maybe. For the general public, I'm not certain...

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15

Disneydave said:


> ^^For WIS, maybe. For the general public, I'm not certain...


The general public doesn't buy MM300s outside of Japan. It's not like a Submariner or a Speedmaster.


----------



## aalin13

The blue MM300 (PS300?) looks good! I prefer the old Marinemaster wording on the dial, but honestly the Prospex logo isn't that bad, I hardly ever notice it on my turtle. I'm less convinced by the black one, prefer the monochromatic look of the original, along with a lume pip instead of a lumed triangle. I think the lumed triangle looks more modern, and fits the blue one better than the classic black.

I do wish that they would update the bracelet though, my primary complaint is that the links are too long, and I'm unable to get a comfortable fit in terms of balancing the position of the clasp on the underside of my wrist.


----------



## Biggles3

Another Thai market Zimbe coming soon.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Biggles3 said:


> Another Thai market Zimbe coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Thanks, i like the bracelet, a similar design to the old H links.
This is another seiko that will look a lot better in the flesh, not my type of thing but these will sell out like hot cakes.

Nice stuff from seiko coming up with so many new ideas, they might not all be to my taste but the diversity is great to see.


----------



## DarthVedder

I realize it's just a mock up, but I'm freaking in love with that black PS300. I will start to sell stuff (a kidney??) to fund it.


----------



## ahonobaka

Laughing by myself silently as I think how back in the 60's/70's there must've been a niche of Seiko buyers who absolutely detested the Daini and Suwa symbols on their dials....


----------



## 59yukon01

Biggles3 said:


> Another Thai market Zimbe coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Not bad, but again with that wart on the crystal. Why oh why?

Seiko designers themselves are either going blind, or assuming their target market buyers are much older and losing eyesight.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Was bored, here's another mockup of the alleged SLA021


----------



## ahonobaka

^Your photoshop skills are excellent sir! One thing to note, the dial isn't sunburst but I like what I see. Still can't remember if the hand was colored (leaning towards "yes"), but perhaps someone else who was at the Topper event can recall and confirm.

I know I keep dragging on discussions of the new PS300, but honestly I'm trying to convince myself I need to buy one lol...


----------



## 6R15

JoeOBrien said:


> Was bored, here's another mockup of the alleged SLA021
> 
> View attachment 13321285


you can tell it's photoshopped because the chapter ring is aligned


----------



## JoeOBrien

Maybe I aligned it digitally ;D

Actually while I was doing that mockup, using the SLA019 promo image, I realised they had made a mistake - the second hand casts a shadow on the minute hand, but in the original image, they had coloured the area in between the shadow and the second hand, as if it was part of the second hand itself. Fixed it for you, Seiko


----------



## Seppia

Biggles3 said:


> Another Thai market Zimbe coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Another winner

/sarcasm


----------



## Gonkl

Seppia said:


> Another winner
> 
> /sarcasm


Looks amazing /nosarcasm


----------



## timetellinnoob

Seppia said:


> Another winner
> 
> /sarcasm


could be a whole hell of a lot worse. a purple dial, or pink details on 12 3 6 9, mismatched/parts bin handset, etc etc. it's definitely an odd, bold combination but actually looks OK compared to a lot of other SE/LE's...


----------



## Seppia

Yes I know 

We have had this discussion before on the forum, I am still firmly in the camp of “Seiko should focus their efforts on less models and try make them better”. 

They are capable of some great designs (see the last colorful GS posted here which looks magnificent), but also come out with too many absurd/subpar combinations (the infamous “parts bin special”). 

Some believe that more choice is better by default, I personally do not agree as it disperses the efforts. 
The number of people working at Seiko is finite: if they churn out 100 models per month, by definition they will be less polished than if they only focused on 10


----------



## Terry Lennox

There are so many models in the Seiko catalog that attract little attention or interest from the enthusiast community. Most of these are meant for the department store market. They are designed to catch the eye of the novice window shopper browsing random jewelry cases across multiple international markets. That is their main business.


----------



## Memento Vivere

Seppia said:


> Yes I know
> 
> We have had this discussion before on the forum, I am still firmly in the camp of "Seiko should focus their efforts on less models and try make them better".
> 
> They are capable of some great designs (see the last colorful GS posted here which looks magnificent), but also come out with too many absurd/subpar combinations (the infamous "parts bin special").
> 
> Some believe that more choice is better by default, I personally do not agree as it disperses the efforts.
> The number of people working at Seiko is finite: if they churn out 100 models per month, by definition they will be less polished than if they only focused on 10


I'm still not really sure why it appears you don't understand that Seiko makes these models for different markets with different tastes? I mean, it's a simple explanation that's been repeated how many times now? Or you're suggesting Seiko get smaller and make less watches? Why would they do that when people are obviously buying the watches you're complaining about?

No offense meant, I'm just a bit confused why you keep reiterating this.


----------



## Seppia

I must be really terrible at explaining myself, so I'll try one last time and then stop derailing the thread.

If Seiko has 1000 employees working on watch design, each of them works 10 hours per day. 
Total man hours per month dedicated to watch design are approximately 210.000

If Seiko brings to market 100 models per month, on average each model receives 2,100 man hours worth of attention.

If Seiko brought only 10 watches per month to market, on average each watch would receive 21,000 man hours worth of attention.

My expectation is that a watch that receives 21000 man hours worth of attention will be more polished/susceptible to be great than a watch which has received 2100 hours worth of attention.

All else being equal obviously.

This seems a rather simple concept to me, but apparently it's tough to grasp.

Location of watches/design teams is irrelevant.

The fact that Seiko sells a lot of watches and that they certainly believe what they're currently doing maximizes their bottom line is also irrelevant to me: I'm not a shareholder of Seiko, just a customer.

Hope this clarifies


----------



## Robotaz

Seppia said:


> I must be really terrible at explaining myself, so I'll try one last time and then stop derailing the thread.
> 
> If Seiko has 1000 employees working on watch design, each of them works 10 hours per day.
> Total man hours per month dedicated to watch design are approximately 210.000
> 
> If Seiko brings to market 100 models per month, on average each model receives 2,100 man hours worth of attention.
> 
> If Seiko brought only 10 watches per month to market, on average each watch would receive 21,000 man hours worth of attention.
> 
> My expectation is that a watch that receives 21000 man hours worth of attention will be more polished/susceptible to be great than a watch which has received 2100 hours worth of attention.
> 
> All else being equal obviously.
> 
> This seems a rather simple concept to me, but apparently it's tough to grasp.
> 
> Location of watches/design teams is irrelevant.
> 
> The fact that Seiko sells a lot of watches and that they certainly believe what they're currently doing maximizes their bottom line is also irrelevant to me: I'm not a shareholder of Seiko, just a customer.
> 
> Hope this clarifies


Do you own any Seikos these days? Just curious. I can't tell if you're trying to make a hit blog on Seiko from a dumb tourist perspective, or if you're a genuine Seiko fan.


----------



## il Pirati

If I had a dollar for every time I’ve read someone on this forum explain what Seiko should be doing differently from what they are doing, I’d be able to afford a lot more Seikos.
Hugely successful international tech/manufacturing company should certainly change their entire business model to please geeks online.


----------



## timetellinnoob

It's not that the concept is hard to grasp, it's just most of us don't think it works that way. there's not a 'monster team', a 'turtle team', a 'SARB' team, etc. there probably are teams of _some_ sort, but not model-to-model-to-model (maybe Divers, dressy, 5's, etc... GS obviously, Credor would have unique design teams). This shrouded Monster Zimbe was probably designed and approved 6 months ago, then they assemble, promote, create ads, and now we're starting to see it. I certainly don't think there's a certain amount of people assigned to a certain watch, and one watch gets less attention than others because someone on the Turtle team is out sick or something. the people in Seiko's offices designing watches right now are probably designing models that are for 2019 or 2020 models. Some dudes are probably working beyond that.

if there are teams that _are_ that specific, I don't think it's a small handful of people, it's got to be dozens and dozens of designers, that are working on multiple things/models at once. again, i don't think its set up in a way that the "Turtle team" would get some SARB guys, so now they are creating _more_ Turtle designs, and the SARB team is now shorthanded. this doesn't seem like an ideal way to design watches and I just don't think it works that way. I imagine there would be groups that design all the mockups, including dozens and dozens that never get made, they submit them for approval, that's it's own long process, then they make prototypes, etc..

Like I could personally design 20 unique Turtles all myself in a day. computer graphics manipulation is not hard anymore, 12 year olds create memes with an absolute minimum of graphic design skill. I'm sure i, or any number of us familiar with graphics program, could do that if you sat us in front of a computer for 8 hours. if I still had micrographx picture publisher, the program I learned as a kid instead of Photoshop, that i was pretty handy with in the 90's, I know for sure i could design turtles just for funsies on my own. it's just a matter of masking, shading, coloring, etc. all simple graphics manipulation. almost wish I knew photoshop these days.


----------



## 59yukon01

I'll say whoever is in charge of the 6r15 team needs to get their sh*t together. 

I've had one that is excellent, the other 5 not so much. Not a good percentage imo.


----------



## huwp

There are a lot of people that don't seem to be able to grasp that other people might like things that they themselves don't like, as if _their personal taste_ somehow forms some kind of golden universal rules that should be imposed on everyone.

Take the guy here who wants Seiko to collapse to a company a tiny fraction of it's current size, just so that they don't dare to create any watches that he personally doesn't like. Weird.


----------



## Chronopolis

huwp said:


> There are a lot of people that don't seem to be able to grasp that other people might like things that they themselves don't like, as if _their personal taste_ somehow forms some kind of golden universal rules that should be imposed on everyone.
> 
> Take the guy here who wants Seiko to collapse to a company a tiny fraction of it's current size, just so that they don't dare to create any watches that he personally doesn't like. Weird.


I have nothing to say about how any business should be run, let alone a behemoth like Seiko.
But what I find weird is, people getting triggered by other people saying they don't like a certain model.

I've run into Seiko fans who seem to take a personal affront anyone who expresses a dislike for some model.
Wut the heck is that about?? So many types of mental illness today.... SMH.


----------



## Seppia

Robotaz said:


> Do you own any Seikos these days? Just curious. I can't tell if you're trying to make a hit blog on Seiko from a dumb tourist perspective, or if you're a genuine Seiko fan.


Of course you couldn't be more wrong 
I have an SKX009 and a SBGX065, two fantastic watches with an incredible price/quality ratio*. 
Seiko, with Rolex, is the only brand I have two watches of, and the SBGX065 is the watch with the longest tenure in my collection**, the only one I have never even thought about flipping.

I also just said the grand Seiko posted a short while ago looks fabulous, and said it in the very moment.

I really don't understand why you regularly have to call people who express any sort of criticism names. 
Ie now with this unpleasant, rude and unsubstantiated claim.

A watch enthusiast in my opinion is someone who looks at all brands, and within these brands will find model he loves, model he/she hates and models that he/she finds so-so.

This is the situation that I find myself in:
I look at Seiko, Rolex, Omega etc. 
I find impossible to like or hate all models of a brand. 
For example among Rolexes I hate the new bulky case subs, love most of the five digits, find the daytonas so so (I much prefer the Speedmaster as a chrono).

I call this as I see it.

If you want to work for Seiko marketing, send them a CV, but please let me express both positive and negative opinions on this watch opinion forum.

*let me know if you need a picture of my collection to prove my status as a "genuine Seiko fan".

**gifts from wife and family excluded, those cannot be sold obviously.


----------



## Seppia

Chronopolis said:


> I've run into Seiko fans who seem to take a personal affront anyone who expresses a dislike for some model.
> Wut the heck is that about?? So many types of mental illness today.... SMH.


It's as if they aren't convinced enough of what they like, so they need validation from the crowd.


----------



## petr_cha

Just to bring some official note to this discussion about Seiko bussines model and its success or failure to meet customers..

https://www.seiko.co.jp/en/ir/library/result.html

Watches Business
Net sales under the Watches Business came to 140.1 billion yen, a year-on-year increase of 5.5 billion yen, or 4.1%. In Japan, the independently branded Grand Seiko performed strongly, and sales of Presage and Prospex were also up year on year due to the introduction of new products. On a distribution channel basis, sales to independent stores and outlets as well as via the Internet rose compared to the previous fiscal year.

On the overseas front, e-commerce sales were robust in China, and sales were strong for Asia and Europe as well, with the effects of foreign exchange rates being one of the factors. In addition, sales of watch movements were up year on year as market conditions began to recover for some of the products.

With regard to income, the increase in net sales resulted in 7.9 billion yen in operating income (a year-on-year increase of 3.8%).


----------



## jsohal

Oh look, so many posts about new and upcoming seiko watches! Let’s check them out... oh wait...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

Normal programming will now be resumed...

I know the picture was posted earlier, but I don't think this link was shown in here. Going by that site, looks like the SLA021 and 23 will be the same price as the 019.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Chronopolis said:


> I've run into Seiko fans who seem to take a personal affront anyone who expresses a dislike for some model.
> Wut the heck is that about?? So many types of mental illness today.... SMH.


I find it just as confusing when Seiko fans seem to take a personal affront when Seiko releases a model they dislike and then take further offense when others tell them to not take it personally. The Seiko fan community is just one snowflake stacked atop another like pancakes drizzled with rich syrup made from the ashes of Kintaro Hattori mixed with Spencer Klein's tears.

Off topic: Any new Seiko releases?


----------



## depwnz

It's undeniable that Seiko has a change of strategy in recent years and that disappoints quite a lot, especially in term of watchmaking. The horrendous Presage/Automatic font, milking the hell out of cocktail/snowflake design/PADI, focusing on 4R, price hike, uninspiring new models. There are so many reasons to dislike Seiko these days and rightfully so. The last non-GS Seiko that I like is some SARX 2 years ago. 
Btw I owned 18 Seiko.


----------



## 6R15

Chronopolis said:


> I have nothing to say about how any business should be run, let alone a behemoth like Seiko.
> But what I find weird is, people getting triggered by other people saying they don't like a certain model.
> 
> I've run into Seiko fans who seem to take a personal affront anyone who expresses a dislike for some model.
> Wut the heck is that about?? So many types of mental illness today.... SMH.


It's a combination of someone being opinionated + passionate, a sign of a Seiko fanbase which is a good thing. Calling it a mental illness is a little extreme until they start dressing up as the opposite gender and then need you to use the proper pronoun to feed their delusions.


----------



## sblantipodi

JoeOBrien said:


> Was bored, here's another mockup of the alleged SLA021
> 
> View attachment 13321285


glossy bezel is the next step for me. 
I want the glossy ceramic black bezel


----------



## ahonobaka

Prospex | SEIKO WATCH

Been wondering where the official blue image came from, thanks for the link! Since it's now an international model, I'm curious how pricing will play out. Certainly AD's wouldn't go as low as we've seen/been spoiled by the SBDX017 pricing; I'm guessing $2750-2800 may be the new norm for the PS300. To me it'd be worth it, I've been sickeningly considering adding another to the rotation given my love for the MM300, with the new bezel and sapphire just different enough to justify it, but makes me appreciate the value of the SBDX001/017's overall. I'd still take them over a black bay any day


----------



## katuiran

ahonobaka said:


> Prospex | SEIKO WATCH
> 
> Been wondering where the official blue image came from, thanks for the link! Since it's now an international model, I'm curious how pricing will play out. Certainly AD's wouldn't go as low as we've seen/been spoiled by the SBDX017 pricing; I'm guessing $2750-2800 may be the new norm for the PS300. To me it'd be worth it, I've been sickeningly considering adding another to the rotation given my love for the MM300, with the new bezel and sapphire just different enough to justify it, but makes me appreciate the value of the SBDX001/017's overall. I'd still take them over a black bay any day


The pricing here for my local market from the AD SRP $3100. With discounts it could go lower around $2900

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erekose

59yukon01 said:


> I'll say whoever is in charge of the 6r15 team needs to get their sh*t together.
> 
> I've had one that is excellent, the other 5 not so much. Not a good percentage imo.


Just curious....are your "bad" movements within Seiko's stated performance parameters?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

erekose said:


> Just curious....are your "bad" movements within Seiko's stated performance parameters?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


For the most part yes. However, still very erratic, and extreme timekeeping differences depending on how laid at night

Has nothing to do with my activity level either as the one I have that's very accurate is worn the same way.

Point being is every 7s26 I have has performed much better than 5 of my 6 6r15's, so personally there is nothing impressive about, or worth paying more, for this movement imo.

All of my watches are Seikos, but I call them like I experience them.


----------



## Chronopolis

59yukon01 said:


> Point being is* every 7s26 I have has performed much better than 5 of my 6 6r15's*, so personally there is nothing impressive about, or worth paying more, for this movement imo.
> 
> All of my watches are Seikos, but I call them like I experience them.


Swaddabeensayin' yo!!

I know people get all fetishishy n shiet about nuthin, but it jives me to hear people going on 'n on about movement this movement that (in general).

If you're ....
(1) NOT an engineer, and/or have the requisite knowledge about what makes a high-grade movement a high-grade movement,

or

(2) NOT able to casually afford a $20K+ watch, w/ all the trimmings...

comparing something like the difference between a 7S and a 6R so as to "make an informed choice" is a bozo act.
It's like choosing among Montgomery Ward dinette sets.

They're all "competent" - you can eat off of them for decades, and they won't break.

So, fuggedaboudid. 
Just wear yer watch.


----------



## 59yukon01

Chronopolis said:


> Swaddambeensayiny'all!!
> 
> I know people get all fetishishy n shiet about nuthin, but it jives me to hear people going on 'n on about movement this movement that.
> If you're...
> (1) an engineer, and/or have the requisite knowledge about what makes a high-grade movement a high-grade movement,
> 
> or
> 
> (2) can casually afford a $20K+ watch,
> 
> comparing something like the difference between a 7S and a 6R so as to "make an informed choice" is a bozo act.
> It's like choosing among Montgomery Ward dinette sets.
> They're all "competent" - you can eat off of them for decades, and they won't break.
> 
> So, fuggedaboudid.
> Just wear yer watch.


I've been wearing the erratic one for 3 years since new so I do just that.

One reason I stay with Seikos is personally I could care less what automatic movement is inside a watch as long as it's fairly accurate. My experience with the 6r15 says, while it can be, the averages of getting "the one" are slim.

I'm not one of these movement freaks that ooh and ahh over the engineering masterpieces inside a watch that I'll never see work anyway.


----------



## JimmyMack75

ahonobaka said:


> Prospex | SEIKO WATCH
> 
> Been wondering where the official blue image came from, thanks for the link! Since it's now an international model, I'm curious how pricing will play out. Certainly AD's wouldn't go as low as we've seen/been spoiled by the SBDX017 pricing; I'm guessing $2750-2800 may be the new norm for the PS300. To me it'd be worth it, I've been sickeningly considering adding another to the rotation given my love for the MM300, with the new bezel and sapphire just different enough to justify it, but makes me appreciate the value of the SBDX001/017's overall. I'd still take them over a black bay any day


I have both, and the Black Bay is going. Whilst it's a beautifully made watch, I haven't connected with it. The feels I get from the MM [email protected] all over the Tudor. Purely subjective though.


----------



## Chronopolis

59yukon01 said:


> I'm not one of these movement freaks that ooh and ahh over the engineering masterpieces inside a watch that* I'll never see work anyway*.


My point exactly.
It doesn't really have a *tangible *effect, not to me anyway.

I'd rather spend $$ on things that can ACTUALLY produce better results - in terms of safety & handling (cars n tires), consequential accuracy (guns), efficiency (heaters, A/C, etc), and comfort (shoes, beds, etc)


----------



## ki6h

4 new Coutura watches on Seiko web site https://seikousa.com/collections/coutura









Seiko Coutura SSC697 and Seiko Coutura SSG021









Seiko Coutura SNE506









Seiko Coutura SUT239


----------



## katuiran

Chronopolis said:


> My point exactly.
> It doesn't really have a *tangible *effect, not to me anyway.
> 
> I'd rather spend $$ on things that can ACTUALLY produce better results - in terms of safety & handling (cars n tires), consequential accuracy (guns), efficiency (heaters, A/C, etc), and comfort (shoes, beds, etc)


Different strokes for different folks. I can appreciate a beautiful movement and spending money on it while also spending money on the things you mentioned above.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75

katuiran said:


> Different strokes for different folks. I can appreciate a beautiful movement and spending money on it while also spending money on the things you mentioned above.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. They should stick to quartz


----------



## katuiran

JimmyMack75 said:


> Agreed. They should stick to quartz


Says who?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis

katuiran said:


> Different strokes for different folks. I can appreciate a beautiful movement ...


Indeed, different strokes.
But perhaps I am using the word 'appreciate ' in a more tight way.

An honest question: How do you _actually_ "appreciate" it? 
Are you using the word to mean "enjoy"?
Do you know how movements are made? What make a movement "beautiful"?

Or is it just the "idea of beauty" that you "appreciate"? -- namely that it exists.

See, I like to be honest, especially with myself, and I freely admit:

While I enjoy many things, I cannot claim to 'appreciate' that many things.

My range of knowledge simply does not reach far enough for me to really "appreciate" their exquisite properties.
Those that I really DO appreciate are esoteric things - within my own field, about which I can confidently claim to have some working knowledge.

This is another reason I do not spend gobs of $$$ on hi-end audio, and wines.
Don't know too much about them, nor can feel the difference enough to justify paying $$$$$$$$.
Not have I been convinced by 90% of those who do, that their knowledge or sensitivity of sensory perception is any better than mine.


----------



## zuiko

Chronopolis said:


> Indeed, different strokes.
> But perhaps I am using the word 'appreciate ' in a more tight way.
> 
> An honest question: How do you _actually_ "appreciate" it?
> Are you using the word to mean "enjoy"?
> Do you know how movements are made? What make a movement "beautiful"?
> 
> Or is it just the "idea of beauty" that you "appreciate"? -- namely that it exists.
> 
> See, I like to be honest, especially with myself, and I freely admit:
> 
> While I enjoy many things, I cannot claim to 'appreciate' that many things.
> 
> My range of knowledge simply does not reach far enough for me to really "appreciate" their exquisite properties.
> Those that I really DO appreciate are esoteric things - within my own field, about which I can confidently claim to have some working knowledge.
> 
> This is another reason I do not spend gobs of $$$ on hi-end audio, and wines.
> Don't know too much about them, nor can feel the difference enough to justify paying $$$$$$$$.
> Not have I been convinced by 90% of those who do, that their knowledge or sensitivity of sensory perception is any better than mine.


It is possible to find value in some of the other pursuits. I have made precious few spends in the audio world but the ones that I have bought represented excellent value to me. One of my most prized items in this repect is a Panasonic SAXR45 Digitial amplifier which blew and continues to blow me away with the detail in the music it delivers. I kid you not when I tell you this humble $500 unit (which I got at the time as a last display stock forgotten in a small white and brown goods retailer around here) made in Japan is so musically detailed and clear that I can almost see and sense the direction John Coltrane's embouchure goes through on his Saxophone as he plays like an enraptured revelator of deep musical knowledge. I can see his cheeks and play movements from the detail in the sound. It's crazy stuff and those who hear it know what I am saying.

Anyhow I think Seiko has this value proposition at all levels and it is discernible I think even by non enlightened eyes, maybe, depending on, perhaps..... etc etc.


----------



## Chronopolis

zuiko said:


> It is possible to find value in some of the other pursuits. I have made precious few spends in the audio world but the ones that I have bought represented excellent value to me. One of my most prized items in this repect is a Panasonic SAXR45 Digitial amplifier which blew and continues to blow me away with the detail in the music it delivers. I kid you not when I tell you this humble $500 unit (which I got at the time as a last display stock forgotten in a small white and brown goods retailer around here) made in Japan is so musically detailed and clear that I can almost see and sense the direction *John Coltrane's embouchure* goes through on his Saxophone as he plays like an enraptured revelator of deep musical knowledge. I can see his cheeks and play movements from the detail in the sound. It's crazy stuff and those who hear it know what I am saying. .


Clearly, you are a musician or well (col) trained in music yourself! ;-) :-!

Of course there is a huge difference in sound quality among different components.
My point (implied) was, beyond a certain point, the imperfections in one's own senses neutralize the micro gains in the equipment.

As for watches: 
While I can see, and actually appreciate what's happening on the dial and how the elements were put together, and how the case was constructed, the movement is another matter altogether. Sure, I get it - but conceptually. And I can (and do) admire the engineering, the same way I admire the Space Shuttle.

But it does NOT affects me in my daily life - assuming it runs with reasonable accuracy, and longevity -- which any 7S movement does.

But the visual design of a watch? Affects me a lot, all day. So my money always goes for that mostly.


----------



## yonsson

It’s so cute and at the same time annoying when you guys try to go all philosophical. Different brands have different pros and cons, deal with it.


----------



## depwnz

JimmyMack75 said:


> Agreed. They should stick to quartz


vintage Seiko quartz are crazy interesting


----------



## CADirk

depwnz said:


> vintage Seiko quartz are crazy interesting


The twin quartz technology is definately worth it yes, but i'm not sure if Seiko is going to invest in any development to bring that back on the market, because it will be massive competition to the grand seiko 9F movement series.

Or mightbe they will, to compete with the Citizen Cal.0100 in accuracy.


----------



## mkeric1

Chronopolis said:


> Indeed, different strokes.
> But perhaps I am using the word 'appreciate ' in a more tight way.
> 
> An honest question: How do you _actually_ "appreciate" it?
> Are you using the word to mean "enjoy"?
> Do you know how movements are made? What make a movement "beautiful"?
> 
> Or is it just the "idea of beauty" that you "appreciate"? -- namely that it exists.
> 
> See, I like to be honest, especially with myself, and I freely admit:
> 
> While I enjoy many things, I cannot claim to 'appreciate' that many things.
> 
> My range of knowledge simply does not reach far enough for me to really "appreciate" their exquisite properties.
> Those that I really DO appreciate are esoteric things - within my own field, about which I can confidently claim to have some working knowledge.
> 
> This is another reason I do not spend gobs of $$$ on hi-end audio, and wines.
> Don't know too much about them, nor can feel the difference enough to justify paying $$$$$$$$.
> Not have I been convinced by 90% of those who do, that their knowledge or sensitivity of sensory perception is any better than mine.


cmon dude last few days you just taken over the thread I just wanna see some new seiko models


----------



## mkeric1

Chronopolis said:


> Indeed, different strokes.
> But perhaps I am using the word 'appreciate ' in a more tight way.
> 
> An honest question: How do you _actually_ "appreciate" it?
> Are you using the word to mean "enjoy"?
> Do you know how movements are made? What make a movement "beautiful"?
> 
> Or is it just the "idea of beauty" that you "appreciate"? -- namely that it exists.
> 
> See, I like to be honest, especially with myself, and I freely admit:
> 
> While I enjoy many things, I cannot claim to 'appreciate' that many things.
> 
> My range of knowledge simply does not reach far enough for me to really "appreciate" their exquisite properties.
> Those that I really DO appreciate are esoteric things - within my own field, about which I can confidently claim to have some working knowledge.
> 
> This is another reason I do not spend gobs of $$$ on hi-end audio, and wines.
> Don't know too much about them, nor can feel the difference enough to justify paying $$$$$$$$.
> Not have I been convinced by 90% of those who do, that their knowledge or sensitivity of sensory perception is any better than mine.


cmon dude last few days you just taken over the thread I just wanna see some new seiko models


----------



## Robotaz

LOL


----------



## Chronopolis

mkeric1 said:


> cmon dude last few days you just taken over the thread I just wanna see some new seiko models


Fappin' to Seiko 24/7 is bad for your health.
Even professional fappers need to take a break. ;-)


----------



## katuiran

Hi Guys my AD called me for more releases.

New!!  For October  Seiko SLA021J1 SLA023J1 SPB083J1   Presage Leather:  SSA387J1 SRPC99J1  Presage Limited Edition:  SSA385J1 SRPC97J1 SRP843J1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813

katuiran said:


> Hi Guys my AD called me for more releases.
> 
> New!!  For October  Seiko SLA021J1 SLA023J1 SPB083J1   Presage Leather:  SSA387J1 SRPC99J1  Presage Limited Edition:  SSA385J1 SRPC97J1 SRP843J1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I probably missed it in all the spiritual talk above, but any pics/ renderings of these models?


----------



## katuiran

No renderings yet. 

January 2019  Save the ocean in PVd Srpd09 samurai Srpd11 turtle Ssc701 solar  New padi edition Spb087  New LE presage 2,000 pcs only
 Spb085j1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome

katuiran said:


> No renderings yet.
> 
> January 2019  Save the ocean in PVd Srpd09 samurai Srpd11 turtle Ssc701 solar  New padi edition Spb087  New LE presage 2,000 pcs only
> Spb085j1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sad. No new monsters.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

mkeric1 said:


> cmon dude last few days you just taken over the thread I just wanna see some new seiko models


Its gone well beyond borish, was borish months ago, unfortunately hes a good guy and can be personable and funny but ive had to put him on ignore, its made for a better WUS experience for me, if i wanted to listen to the same kids crying every day and throwing their toys out of the cot, id go to my nephews day care centre to watch the spoilt kids there whinge and cry that the latest toy is the wrong colour, but even then some of those 3 and 4 year olds are a lot less spoilt than some of the lads here.
Its not the point they dont like the new offerings thats borish, its the unbalanced, dramatic, self centered, cant think out of their own head space or understand that theres others who might really like the offerings, its all about them attitude that doesnt impress me, its like listening to a very spoilt child carry on day after day with the same attitude, it gets borish after a few minutes let alone months or years.

So apologies to anybody ive got on ignore and arnt answering your quoted posts of mine, its not personal, just creating a better experience here, and theres something i just dont respect about adult males who whinge all the time, its not a trait i like in any grown man, its the same guys every time, its only a small handful.
Whinging and complaining on a daily basis where i come from is not looked at as a positive trait for a child or adult, especially when theres just so much choice, 'spoilt for choice' comes to mind.

Nothing wrong with voicing both sides of the coin and saying you dont like new offering or points about them, thats just being balanced and realistic, its a forum and thats what its all about but the dramatic, 'all about me', over the top whinging about EVERY watch thats not to the personal liking of a small few in this thread is completely lame imo.

Im sure they dont see just how spoilt they look because i think theyve been that way all their lives, so to them they just cant see it, no offence to them.

It has very little to do with the watches and everything to do with the way approach life, its a little glimpse into their minds on a day to day level, id hate for my life to be in that head space lol.

Sorry for the complaining myself but occasionally i feel i need to respond to it, because we have to put up with this every day from the very same few guys, occasionally i feel i should say my 2c about a thread i generally really enjoy, then go back to trying to ignore it.


----------



## Seppia

Ahahah, complains about others whining and the whines with a huge wall of text. Classic.

Anyways, here is a fabulous Seiko offering, just came out but still can't see it available here in Europe. 
The sne498, upgraded with a metal shroud.

Anybody know of any outlet that will ship to Italy for a reasonable price?

Thanks in advance










Pic courtesy of valuewatchguy in the dedicated tuna lite thread.


----------



## yonsson

All I care about is a new GS diver or a GS mechanical chrono. 
So I guess I’m out of the game until December when the Basel 19 releases will leak.


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> All I care about is a new GS diver or a GS mechanical chrono.
> So I guess I'm out of the game until December when the Basel 19 releases will leak.


Could they be <=40mm?


----------



## alexus87

Toshk said:


> Could they be <=40mm?


A Seiko sports model 40mm or under? Sacrilege! I'd be happy with a higher tier diver under 42mm. Seiko should really downsize a bit. They should being back the mechanical Brightz and Brightz Phoenix line.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD

Toshk said:


> Could they be <=40mm?


The yet to be released quartz gmt is 39mm, so maybe there's a chance?

Although even if they're smaller, they'll likely be too thick, if they're automatics.


----------



## slow_mo

GregoryD said:


> The yet to be released quartz gmt is 39mm, so maybe there's a chance?
> 
> Although even if they're smaller, they'll likely be too thick, if they're automatics.


Waiting to see the quartz GMTs...


----------



## DHPSU

slow_mo said:


> Waiting to see the quartz GMTs...


I know they are set to be available for sale in Nov/Dec, but does anyone know when they will release details?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb

valuewatchguy said:


> Or SLA017.......+11 a day here after 1 year so its broken in
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I'm getting around +11s on my SLA017 as well.


----------



## Toshk

appleb said:


> I'm getting around +11s on my SLA017 as well.


My SLA017 is only -0.3 seconds a day. Honest.


----------



## fluence4




----------



## alexus87

fluence4 said:


> View attachment 13334945


Where did you get that pic from ? Had a look on Seiko Austria's website and couldn't find it.

Seiko India does have a pic of the blue one though (sla023j1)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

alexus87 said:


> Where did you get that pic from ? Had a look on Seiko Austria's website and couldn't find it.
> 
> Seiko India does have a pic of the blue one though (sla023j1)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


From Seiko Austria IG page.


----------



## alexus87

fluence4 said:


> From Seiko Austria IG page.


Cool , so basically we know what the black and blue will look like and that they have the same upgrades as the limited edition green one. (And same price).

Wondering if they'll get a ceramic sunburst dial like the sla019.

Apparently coming in October

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

fluence4 said:


> From Seiko Austria IG page.


What's their IG called?


----------



## alexus87

JoeOBrien said:


> What's their IG called?


seiko_oesterreich

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

alexus87 said:


> seiko_oesterreich


Thanks. So yeah, that's two sources now that have the new versions at the same prices as the SLA019. That seems a little steep for regular-run models, but it was to be expected I suppose. Apparently the SLA019 has been an unexpected hit, so it's clear to Seiko by now that people will pay that amount for a MM.


----------



## alexus87

JoeOBrien said:


> Thanks. So yeah, that's two sources now that have the new versions at the same prices as the SLA019. That seems a little steep for regular-run models, but it was to be expected I suppose. Apparently the SLA019 has been an unexpected hit, so it's clear to Seiko by now that people will pay that amount for a MM.


True , I wasn't expecting them to go for the same amount as the limited edition.

The price (at least in UK ) puts it in line with the Seamaster and a bit more expensive than a black bay.

Now it has the specs to go up against them, but not sure about it in the bracelet and clasp category.

I remember having the sbdx017 in hand about a year and half ago. Loved the case and everything with it, dial , hands, etc. On the bracelet front I just remember feeling a bit meh and clasp as well.

Tries on the grand Seiko diver in steel again last weekend and while the watch head is great, the bracelet and clasp are a joke in this price category. Couldn't believe how cheap it felt compared to rivals that cost about half as much

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

alexus87 said:


> Tries on the grand Seiko diver in steel again last weekend and while the watch head is great, the bracelet and clasp are a joke in this price category. Couldn't believe how cheap it felt compared to rivals that cost about half as much


Absolutely, "joke" is right. It gets worse when you know that the £10,000 hi-beat diver has the same clasp. That's unacceptable on the spring drive diver, but on the hi-beat it's simply shocking.

£2900 for the new MMs would be fine if they upgraded the clasp. But I think it's a bit too much when they're not even providing the waffle strap anymore, just the standard Prospex silicone that you get on a turtle or something. I thought maybe they'd go down to £2700 or thereabouts, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## GregoryD

JoeOBrien said:


> Absolutely, "joke" is right. It gets worse when you know that the £10,000 hi-beat diver has the same clasp. That's unacceptable on the spring drive diver, but on the hi-beat it's simply shocking.
> 
> £2900 for the new MMs would be fine if they upgraded the clasp. But I think it's a bit too much when they're not even providing the waffle strap anymore, just the standard Prospex silicone that you get on a turtle or something. I thought maybe they'd go down to £2700 or thereabouts, but I guess we'll see.


Agree 100%. Seiko really needs to improve their bracelets and clasps, especially for GS. The finishing is good, but the end link fit is mediocre, and clasps lack refinement and adjustability.


----------



## ahonobaka

alexus87 said:


> Cool , so basically we know what the black and blue will look like and that they have the same upgrades as the limited edition green one. (And same price).
> 
> Wondering if they'll get a ceramic sunburst dial like the sla019.
> 
> Apparently coming in October
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


No sunburst on the black, but not sure on the blue. My guess would be no, but I haven't seen that one in person


----------



## alexus87

ahonobaka said:


> No sunburst on the black, but not sure on the blue. My guess would be no, but I haven't seen that one in person


Did you get to handle the sla021? Is the dial matte or glossy? Any improvement on the bracelet?

The blue on in the pictures seems to have a Sunburst effect

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## alexus87

GregoryD said:


> Agree 100%. Seiko really needs to improve their bracelets and clasps, especially for GS. The finishing is good, but the end link fit is mediocre, and clasps lack refinement and adjustability.


Exactly, while the ratcheting clasp on the grand Seiko diver provides more than enough adjustability it feels tinny , the pressed metal is thin and cheap feeling and is much to bulky.

On the same note the bracelet is thin , nicely finished , but doesn't feel robust or like a quality item worth the price of admission.

Seiko seemed to have finally gotten on board with sapphire on their more expensive divers and are warming up to ceramics.

Maybe in a few years they'll start improving their bracelets and clasps as well. The clasp that they started using with the transocean was a huge improvement (machined underside ) compared to the stamped ones they usually had. But even those have stamped upper parts ( would feel nicer if they were thicker metal)









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

Come on guys... That's just the listed price. Just a year ago everyone was complaining about the SBDC051/053 being listed at almost $1K, and now you can get them for 25% less. The SBDX017 was listed at well above $2K.

With Seiko, you only pay list price (or above) for well received LE watches or well regarded discontinued models.


----------



## valuewatchguy

DarthVedder said:


> Come on guys... That's just the listed price. Just a year ago everyone was complaining about the SBDC051/053 being listed at almost $1K, and now you can get them for 25% less. The SBDX017 was listed at well above $2K.
> 
> With Seiko, you only pay list price (or above) for well received LE watches or well regarded discontinued models.


Seiko has been on an upward trend for their watches in general. And when they announced the Hulk MM300 at $3250, no one batted an eye and lined up willingly to pay a $1600 premium (street price) over the SBDX017 with the added features of a ceramic bezel and sapphire glass. I'm sure that didn't go unnoticed by Seiko. I think the days of a PS300 being priced similar to an MM300 are over. Should make for interesting dive watch buying decisions with offerings like the BB58 and Monta Ocean King rounding out the high and low ends of the range that the PS300 competes in.


----------



## alexus87

From my knowledge the mm300 was never as heavily discounted compared to rrp (not talking about crazy boutique prices) as other Seikos.

The sla019 is a completely different story. Not only did it come with the upgrades many were wishing for (except bracelet) but it was also new colour and limited edition. 

Those factors meant Seiko could up the price (you can still pick them up at ad's , so people don't seem to be going so loco over them).

With the regular models, I don't know. In my opinion the price is too high for just sapphire and ceramic, as another member mentioned above, if the bracelet and clasp were upgraded, it might be easier to stomach.

I think they will discount after a while , but seriously doubt it will be 25% or so.

I think prices in the UK will stabilize at probably 2600-2700 after a while which is still a huge chunk more than the sbdx017 was. 

That being said , alternatives need to be taken into account, and in the case of the blue mm300, the options aren't as plentiful as in the case of the black one. Depending on the type of blue colour it has it might as well slot right between it's competitors

- bremont super marine 
- Seamaster
- Pelagos
- Aquaracer
- Aquis

We'll need to see what happens

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

yonsson said:


> All I care about is a new GS diver or a GS mechanical chrono.
> So I guess I'm out of the game until December when the Basel 19 releases will leak.


Yonsson, how would you feel about a Spring Drive Chronograph? I'm predicting that for next year.


----------



## DarthVedder

valuewatchguy said:


> Seiko has been on an upward trend for their watches in general. And when they announced the Hulk MM300 at $3250, no one batted an eye and lined up willingly to pay a $1600 premium (street price) over the SBDX017 with the added features of a ceramic bezel and sapphire glass. I'm sure that didn't go unnoticed by Seiko. I think the days of a PS300 being priced similar to an MM300 are over. Should make for interesting dive watch buying decisions with offerings like the BB58 and Monta Ocean King rounding out the high and low ends of the range that the PS300 competes in.


The watch has significant improvements over the SBDX017. The SBDX017 had a list price of $2500, and a street price of around $1900. Unless Seiko plays with the supply chain and introduces some scarcity, I'm willing to bet that, after some time, the SLA021 and 023 will sell for around $500 bellow their list price. $2500 for a PS300 with sapphire crystal and a ceramic lumed bezel is pretty fair IMO. Many paid far more than that for their SBDX017s when the model was discontinued.


----------



## valuewatchguy

DarthVedder said:


> The watch has significant improvements over the SBDX017. The SBDX017 had a list price of $2500, and a street price of around $1900. Unless Seiko plays with the supply chain and introduces some scarcity, I'm willing to bet that, after some time, the SLA021 and 023 will sell for around $500 bellow their list price. $2500 for a PS300 with sapphire crystal and a ceramic lumed bezel is pretty fair IMO. Many paid far more than that for their SBDX017s when the model was discontinued.


I make no real judgements whether it is fair or not but $600+ for sapphire and ceramic seems like a lot to me. But then again i paid a premium when i bought a SBDX012 which had no improvements over a 001 at the time. So value is in the eye of the beholder.

But at your guesstimated $2500 the PS300 is not the slam dunk deal it used to be. If i was buying i would have to consider my options where at $17-1800 there were no other options in my mind.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

Obviously, this is my opinion and to each his own, but I think that at around $2500, it's still very competitive. What's the main competition at that price point? The Tudor Black Bay or the Omega Seamaster Pro? It's my personal opinion, but I prefer the PS300 over any of those (and at that price it would be a bit less expensive). It'd be much pricier than the Aquis or Aquaracers of the world, but it's a superior watch compared with those.


----------



## valuewatchguy

I think we are saying the same thing. When are you getting yours?


DarthVedder said:


> Obviously, this is my opinion and to each his own, but I think that at around $2500, it's still very competitive. What's the main competition at that price point? The Tudor Black Bay or the Omega Seamaster Pro? It's my personal opinion, but I prefer the PS300 over any of those (and at that price it would be a bit less expensive). It'd be much pricier than the Aquis or Aquaracers of the world, but it's a superior watch compared with those.


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

valuewatchguy said:


> I think we are saying the same thing. When are you getting yours?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


When it actually drops to my estimated price, so I will have to be a bit patient. Maybe for my birthday next year, in August.

Heck, maybe I'll get lucky and manage to find a lightly used one for a bit less...


----------



## ahonobaka

alexus87 said:


> Did you get to handle the sla021? Is the dial matte or glossy? Any improvement on the bracelet?


Handled it at the Topper event (sorry I keep bringing this up lol), dial is actually in between a glossy matte, darker black than the previous MM300s. Bracelet was pretty much the same, though it's been suggested that the treatment of diashield is possibly different. Overall, it looked "nicer"/"newer" in a more modern luxury way (smaller text on the dial helped too) to the point that I'm considering one. After Basel 2019 leaks of course...I'm also waiting for that damned new GS diver.


----------



## jsohal

Just curious. Aren’t all SLA designated seiko’s LEs? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

Jacob Casper said:


> Yonsson, how would you feel about a Spring Drive Chronograph? I'm predicting that for next year.


What do you mean? There are already spring drive chronographs. There will certainly be some mechanical chronos next year, since it's the 6139 50th anniversary. Hopefully that means a new low-mid tier chrono movement as well as a GS automatic chronograph.



jsohal said:


> Just curious. Aren't all SLA designated seiko's LEs?


I think that has been true so far, but it's possibly just coincidental. The Japanese designation of the SLA019 is SBDX021, for example.


----------



## ahonobaka

Wasn't really sure where else to put this, but I'm sure a few of you may have already seen the "new Seiko/GS" watches posted on the Hodinkee shop:

https://shop.hodinkee.com/blogs/journal/four-new-watches-from-grand-seiko-and-seiko

I figured they'd have both SLA's given the LE nature of them, but am curious what else they'll have moving forward, how much they were allocated, and the potentiality of maybe even an exclusive release if this is all deemed successful by all parties. The Hodinkee effect will continue to build, it seems. If nothing else, we at least get good photographs of said models...


----------



## Tonhao

ahonobaka said:


> Wasn't really sure where else to put this, but I'm sure a few of you may have already seen the "new Seiko/GS" watches posted on the Hodinkee shop:
> 
> https://shop.hodinkee.com/blogs/journal/four-new-watches-from-grand-seiko-and-seiko
> 
> I figured they'd have both SLA's given the LE nature of them, but am curious what else they'll have moving forward, how much they were allocated, and the potentiality of maybe even an exclusive release if this is all deemed successful by all parties. The Hodinkee effect will continue to build, it seems. If nothing else, we at least get good photographs of said models...


It's good that they are showcasing lesser known GS models. If the date models were sushi, the GS manual-wind would be sashimi - maximum clarity and minimum clutter. (I wonder why the 3, 6, 9 markers were also doubled?)


----------



## Tonhao

Double post


----------



## alexus87

ahonobaka said:


> Wasn't really sure where else to put this, but I'm sure a few of you may have already seen the "new Seiko/GS" watches posted on the Hodinkee shop:
> 
> https://shop.hodinkee.com/blogs/journal/four-new-watches-from-grand-seiko-and-seiko
> 
> I figured they'd have both SLA's given the LE nature of them, but am curious what else they'll have moving forward, how much they were allocated, and the potentiality of maybe even an exclusive release if this is all deemed successful by all parties. The Hodinkee effect will continue to build, it seems. If nothing else, we at least get good photographs of said models...


Something doesn't seem right , I think they got their wires crossed. They say that the sla019 doesn't have a monoblock case

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## natrmrz

ahonobaka said:


> If nothing else, we at least get good photographs of said models...


haha that was exactly what i was thinking


----------



## TTR

Just saw this when googling 9f86:
https://www.schwoedt.com/grand-seiko

Didn't see any information on availability though...


----------



## yonsson

alexus87 said:


> Exactly, while the ratcheting clasp on the grand Seiko diver provides more than enough adjustability it feels tinny , the pressed metal is thin and cheap feeling and is much to bulky.
> 
> On the same note the bracelet is thin , nicely finished , but doesn't feel robust or like a quality item worth the price of admission.
> 
> Seiko seemed to have finally gotten on board with sapphire on their more expensive divers and are warming up to ceramics.
> 
> Maybe in a few years they'll start improving their bracelets and clasps as well. The clasp that they started using with the transocean was a huge improvement (machined underside ) compared to the stamped ones they usually had. But even those have stamped upper parts ( would feel nicer if they were thicker metal)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


The SUN019 was the first model to adopt the new clasp. It still has the bad diver's extension though.


----------



## alexus87

yonsson said:


> The SUN019 was the first model to adopt the new clasp. It still has the bad diver's extension though.


You're right , I disconsidered it probably because the clasp is 20mm and in my search for an 18mm one the closest was the transocean(which came 2 years later than the sun019). Agree on the extension though , it's still crap, both the one on my sumo and my Brightz Phoenix (before I've replaced it with a Seiko engraved strap code) would dig into my wrist bone quite badly

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific

TTR said:


> Just saw this when googling 9f86:
> https://www.schwoedt.com/grand-seiko
> 
> Didn't see any information on availability though...


Hey, good looking. SBGN005G


----------



## GregoryD

YoureTerrific said:


> Hey, good looking. SBGN005G


Oh my, that's lovely. I can't wait to see more pics of this.


----------



## GregoryD

Also saw this, which I don't think I've seen before.

SBGN007G


----------



## Foxman2k

Oh boy. Super HAQ AND GMT ????


----------



## jinfaep

GregoryD said:


> Also saw this, which I don't think I've seen before.
> 
> SBGN007G
> 
> View attachment 13346605


Why oh why couldn't they have used a black date wheel and made this a perfect watch?? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MID

I'm kinda nuts abut GMT watches, and the SBGN005G is lovely. But it is rather similar to my SBGM027. OTOH, the SBGN007G looks like it has an amazing case and dial, with the gold star, but no lume. Frankly, I think the SBGV 243/245/247 case would have made a smashing GMT. Either way, an embarrassment of riches of amazing watches.


----------



## Seppia

I'm going to have a real hard time resisting with these two. 
I hadn't seen the second GMT posted, I assume from model name it's also quartz: this may mean its going to be thin, hence EXTREMELY hard to resist. 

Huge winners


----------



## Chronopolis

jinfaep said:


> Why oh why couldn't they have used a black date wheel and made this a perfect watch??


Oops, be careful - somebody's gonna get mighty upset you're whining and whinging. :-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## verdi88

katuiran said:


> Hi Guys my AD called me for more releases.
> 
> New!!  For October  Seiko SLA021J1 SLA023J1 SPB083J1   Presage Leather:  SSA387J1 SRPC99J1  Presage Limited Edition:  SSA385J1 SRPC97J1 SRP843J1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope these models have renderings soon..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

YoureTerrific said:


> Hey, good looking. SBGN005G


Finally! I have the crazy yellow accents LE version on order.


----------



## DHPSU

yonsson said:


> Finally! I have the crazy yellow accents LE version on order.


Me too, where did you order from? Any other photos you know about besides the blurry one? Do you have more details, like the thickness?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD

yonsson said:


> Finally! I have the crazy yellow accents LE version on order.


There's a version with crazy yellow accents? !


----------



## DHPSU

GregoryD said:


> There's a version with crazy yellow accents? !












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

jinfaep said:


> Why oh why couldn't they have used a black date wheel and made this a perfect watch??


The silver date window balances the larger marker at 9 o'clock - I think it might look odder with a black date wheel.


----------



## yonsson

DHPSU said:


> Me too, where did you order from? Any other photos you know about besides the blurry one? Do you have more details, like the thickness?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have o my seen that blurry photo and a print version, looked very cool. Don't know the thickness but should be nice and thin.


----------



## LSWorks

YoureTerrific said:


> Hey, good looking. SBGN005G


Very nice, a quarz version of the SBGN001


----------



## MKN

LSWorks said:


> Very nice, a quarz version of the SBGN001
> 
> View attachment 13350103


With better bezel alignment on top

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

MadsNilsson said:


> With better bezel alignment on top
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's yet to be seen ....


----------



## Seppia

I like the hour markers of the automatic better, but the quartz will probably win overall for me because of the thinness. 

I really like my watches to be somewhat thin, and always found the GS auto GMTs to be a bit too thick. 

I know some think this GMT quartz is a bit of a cut and paste between Omega, Rolex and GS elements, but I still think it will be amazing. 

It’s not gigantic, it’s thin, and hopefully will have a real gmt movement (read: like Rolex 3186, not like ETA 28whatever)


----------



## yonsson

LSWorks said:


> Very nice, a quarz version of the SBGN001
> 
> View attachment 13350103


SBGM001 , great watch, used to have one.


----------



## SISL

LSWorks said:


> Very nice, a quarz version of the SBGN001
> 
> View attachment 13350103


Except for the date wheel of course...


----------



## GregoryD

jdelage said:


> Except for the date wheel of course...


The sbgn003g has a black date wheel.


----------



## DHPSU

TTR said:


> Just saw this when googling 9f86:
> https://www.schwoedt.com/grand-seiko
> 
> Didn't see any information on availability though...


Nice Simpson avatar. I believe they are being announced on October and available for sale in November. Some are taking preorders now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

DHPSU said:


> Nice Simpson avatar.


Capt. Zap Brannigan would be offended, lol


----------



## ahonobaka

Courtesy

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bl6tXb5nIff/

Crosspost from GS forum, but this one really gets me....


----------



## Chronopolis

Whoa!! Love it!!!!

I guess they finally thought about / acted on the 'font problem' as griped about by the member-formerly-known-as-Chuasam. ;-)



ahonobaka said:


> View attachment 13352261
> 
> Courtesy
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bl6tXb5nIff/
> 
> Crosspost from GS forum, but this one really gets me....


----------



## Seppia

jdelage said:


> Except for the date wheel of course...


I think white date window on black dial works best than black on black in this case. 
It's more legible.

I think unmatching date/dial colors don't work when the colors are similar (black on grey, black on blue for example), or in case they don't integrate at all with the rest of the dial (ie yellow dial with black numerals should have either a black or a yellow date window, not white).

But in general I'm usually ok when they provide contrast and legibility (white on black being the best example)


----------



## kamonjj

ahonobaka said:


> View attachment 13352261
> 
> Courtesy
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bl6tXb5nIff/
> 
> Crosspost from GS forum, but this one really gets me....


That looks awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joelbny

ahonobaka said:


> View attachment 13352261
> 
> Courtesy
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bl6tXb5nIff/
> 
> Crosspost from GS forum, but this one really gets me....


Is anyone calling it the Grand Sarb yet?


----------



## kamonjj

joelbny said:


> Is anyone calling it the Grand Sarb yet?


Wow that is strikingly similar.

Now if they would only make a grand skx007, we'd be smitten.


----------



## valuewatchguy

joelbny said:


> Is anyone calling it the Grand Sarb yet?


No. I wouldn't hold your breath on that either.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

kamonjj said:


> Now if they would only make a grand skx007, we'd be smitten.


It's such a home run that they obviously will not do it. 
They will instead probably come out with another 48mm, 22mm thick $7000 ho beat diver


----------



## ahonobaka

kamonjj said:


> Now if they would only make a grand skx007, we'd be smitten.


GS SD divers come close, just needed a smaller case and 4:00 crown...That said, SBGA031 remains my favorite watch, and grail of my "collection"

Shameless plug to my insta post side by side

__
http://instagr.am/p/BgzluTjAsA6/


----------



## valuewatchguy

ahonobaka said:


> GS SD divers come close, just needed a smaller case and 4:00 crown...That said, SBGA031 remains my favorite watch, and grail of my "collection"
> 
> Shameless plug to my insta post side by side
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BgzluTjAsA6/


just followed....nice collection man!


----------



## kamonjj

ahonobaka said:


> GS SD divers come close, just needed a smaller case and 4:00 crown...That said, SBGA031 remains my favorite watch, and grail of my "collection"
> 
> Shameless plug to my insta post side by side
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BgzluTjAsA6/


I agree. I had an 031. Wish it were around 40mm and the clasp needs and update. Other than that, it's a great piece.


----------



## jriley1520

A GS SKX would be amazing. My other dream watch is a GS Alpinist, green dial and gold indices. I know they did a GMT a couple years back with a similar green dial, but it wasn't quite the same.


----------



## yonsson

kamonjj said:


> I agree. I had an 031. Wish it were around 40mm and the clasp needs and update. Other than that, it's a great piece.


2019: GS mechanical chronograph, Pogue tribute models, lots of Astron tributes & quartz tributes. 
2020: "Small" GS diver but still the "crappy" clasp.


----------



## kamonjj

yonsson said:


> 2019: GS mechanical chronograph, Pogue tribute models, lots of Astron tributes & quartz tributes.
> 2020: "Small" GS diver but still the "crappy" clasp.


Haha. I like the way you think other than the grasp part. I guess I should add that they regular the movement to at least chronometer specs too


----------



## valuewatchguy

kamonjj said:


> Haha. I like the way you think other than the grasp part. I guess I should add that they regular the movement to at least chronometer specs too


Spring Drive destroys Chronometer specs.... may be the most underrated movement in WISdom. It's appreciated by a few, unknown by many, and understood by almost no one.

Sorry back to the topic at hand

I really like this SRPC65 model most online vendors have it priced between 230 to $300. Oddly massdrop had them available today in limited quantities for around a $170. I found that strange for such a new model. Do you think that means that other online pricing will be dropping soon as well?









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

valuewatchguy said:


> Spring Drive destroys Chronometer specs.... may be the most underrated movement in WISdom. It's appreciated by a few, unknown by many, and understood by almost no one.


Oh I'm aware .... I didn't see the mention of the movement in our fantasy GS skx I apologize


----------



## hanshananigan

GregoryD said:


> The sbgn003g has a black date wheel.


I think he was referring to the ugliness of the date wheel on the quartz version. At least, I can't believe the font size is so big and the font doesn't seem to match the rest of the text on the watch.


----------



## Chronopolis

I am surprised (meh, not really) that this model's gone ignored all this time.
It's a fun series.
I started a thread about it... not that it helped its popularity any.

Get it while you can, while it's cheap.
You'll be glad you did.



valuewatchguy said:


> Spring Drive destroys Chronometer specs.... may be the most underrated movement in WISdom. It's appreciated by a few, unknown by many, and understood by almost no one.
> 
> Sorry back to the topic at hand
> 
> I really like this SRPC65 model most online vendors have it priced between 230 to $300. Oddly massdrop had them available today in limited quantities for around a $170. I found that strange for such a new model. Do you think that means that other online pricing will be dropping soon as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Chronopolis said:


> I am surprised (meh, not really) that this model's gone ignored all this time.
> It's a fun series.
> I started a thread about it... not that it helped its popularity any.
> 
> Get it while you can, while it's cheap.
> You'll be glad you did.


$250 ish feels too much for a Seiko 5 when SRP turtles can be had at that price. But the massdrop price was great. Too bad it sold out in minutes.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis

valuewatchguy said:


> $250 ish feels too much for a *Seiko 5 *when SRP turtles can be had at that price.


I don't really get the 5 thang.
I know what it stands for etc, what I don't get is why some models are sold, under this label and some are not.
So, what does it mean that some models are NOT sold as an '5'? Do they lack those same 5 virtues? No.

Does being a non-5 models mean they have superior qualities? Not always. 
Unless they're marked specifically as SUPERIOR or PROSPEX or whatever, all Seiko generic autos seem to be very similar.

To wit, look at these two. One has the 5 logo, and the other does not, yet both have the same specs. 
100m W/R, and neither has a screw down crown.


----------



## timetellinnoob

yonsson said:


> 2019: GS mechanical chronograph, Pogue tribute models, lots of Astron tributes & quartz tributes.
> 2020: "Small" GS diver but still the "crappy" clasp.


see ya on the Seiko forums when it happens! =)


----------



## timetellinnoob

Chronopolis said:


> I don't really get the 5 thang.
> I know what it stands for etc, what I don't get is why some models are sold, under this label and some are not.
> So, what does it mean that some models are NOT sold as an '5'? Do they lack those same 5 virtues? No.
> 
> Does being a non-5 models mean they have superior qualities? Not always.
> Unless they're marked specifically as SUPERIOR or PROSPEX or whatever, all Seiko generic autos seem to be very similar.
> 
> To wit, look at these two. One has the 5 logo, and the other does not, yet both have the same specs.
> 100m W/R, and neither has a screw down crown.


Yea, sometimes it doesn't make sense. on the surface they are the same watch basically in a different package but one is a 5, one isn't. I think the UFO one is considered a Recraft, so I guess that means it's in a series so it can't be a 5. But interesting that there's no Official Recraft branding on the watch.

oh seiko, you wacky mystery conglomerate!


----------



## berni29

I really like this range....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan

berni29 said:


> I really like this range....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, Berni, what's the model?


----------



## berni29

Hello, it's the SRPC61K1

In HK if you shop around can be found for about US$ 180. I'm really impressed with it. This shot shows the case a bit better










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

valuewatchguy said:


> Spring Drive destroys Chronometer specs.... may be the most underrated movement in WISdom. It's appreciated by a few, unknown by many, and understood by almost no one.


I would love to own one but they'd have to remove the PR gauge from the dial. It's ugly. Same reason why I'll never own a HAQ Citizen.

There's a superb Credor SD that has the PR on the back. 
It costs something like five quadrillion yen or some other number with way too many zeros for me, so unfortunately I won't own one anytime soon.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Seppia said:


> I would love to own one but they'd have to remove the PR gauge from the dial. It's ugly. Same reason why I'll never own a HAQ Citizen.
> 
> There's a superb Credor SD that has the PR on the back.
> It costs something like five quadrillion yen or some other number with way too many zeros for me, so unfortunately I won't own one anytime soon.


To each their own but the PR gauge on the SBGH031 is really a non-issue on the wrist. My eyes are never drawn to it when telling time.


----------



## manofrolex

YoureTerrific said:


> Hey, good looking. SBGN005G


Looks like my old pal

Pic taken on my way to Japan (1st ever trip)....










Loved the watch but at 39 and some change it was too thick


----------



## riposte

hanshananigan said:


> I can't believe the font size is so big and the font doesn't seem to match the rest of the text on the watch.


That date wheel font is a Seiko's thing since... I don't know. Maybe late '60?


----------



## huangcjz

hanshananigan said:


> I think he was referring to the ugliness of the date wheel on the quartz version. At least, I can't believe the font size is so big and the font doesn't seem to match the rest of the text on the watch.





riposte said:


> That date wheel font is a Seiko's thing since... I don't know. Maybe late '60?


Since the early 1960s, in fact - see the Skyliner Calendar on this page, from 1963: TimeZone: Seiko Archive - Seiko Skyliner

Seikomatic Self-daters from 1963 and onwards use the same type-face, too - you can compare and see the difference in/transition between the 1962 models and the 1963 models here: http://matic6246.web.fc2.com/62series/3946205/3946205arc.html


----------



## joelbny

Seppia said:


> I would love to own one but they'd have to remove the PR gauge from the dial. It's ugly. Same reason why I'll never own a HAQ Citizen.


Not all HAQ citizens have the gauge (sorry if off topic). But yah GS ought to make some SD's without that gauge.


----------



## Seppia

I stand corrected. 
Maybe it’s the solar HAQ Citizen that all have a PR?


----------



## hbryant130

joelbny said:


> Not all HAQ citizens have the gauge (sorry if off topic). But yah GS ought to make some SD's without that gauge.


Sweet watch! Love the dial


----------



## SaoDavi

Seppia said:


> I stand corrected.
> Maybe it's the solar HAQ Citizen that all have a PR?


I think so. Not sure why PR is relevant on quartz. They already let you know when they're low on batteries.


----------



## anrex

Zimbe, 7th Gen...


----------



## kamonjj

SaoDavi said:


> I think so. Not sure why PR is relevant on quartz. They already let you know when they're low on batteries.


Because solar still need to be charged. They usually have a PR of 30 days .....


----------



## Snaggletooth

kamonjj said:


> Because solar still need to be charged. They usually have a PR of 30 days .....


My solar watches, Seiko and Citizen, have a PR of 5 months.


----------



## joelbny

hbryant130 said:


> Sweet watch! Love the dial


It's quite nice, and has perpetual calendar, and +-5 seconds per year, but the white date window kinda kills it for me, compared to the GS HAQ's.


----------



## Pentameter

hanshananigan said:


> I can't believe the font size is so big and the font doesn't seem to match the rest of the text on the watch.


The date-font NEVER matches the rest of the text on the watch&#8230; this isn't exclusive to Seiko either - it's pretty much the norm on all watches regardless of brand. I'm sure there are some exceptions, but on most of the watches I own and can think of off the top of my head, they're different.

And the font isn't that big. They're trying to make it legible. Some brands (including Seiko on occasion) put a big cyclops on the crystal so you can see the date easier. Would you have preferred that? Although I have come to like the cyclops on my Submariner, I think just making the date text larger is arguably a better solution, when you can.


----------



## yankeexpress

Snaggletooth said:


> My solar watches, Seiko and Citizen, have a PR of 5 months.


And Casio Solar have the PS=PowerSave feature, which, when activated, puts the watch face to sleep while still keeping correct time on the chip to wake up, giving a PR of over 6 months


----------



## Cobia

anrex said:


> Zimbe, 7th Gen...


Looks amazing mate, the red highlights look sweet.
Im tipping this model will be fairly coveted down the track, congrats shes a beauty.


----------



## yonsson

SBGN007


----------



## JoeOBrien

What's with the weird illustration, that looks like someone just whipped it up in Adobe. 

Also, is it an Asia LE?


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> What's with the weird illustration, that looks like someone just whipped it up in Adobe.
> 
> Also, is it an Asia LE?


Hehe, I think it's cool! It's probably to make it obvious that it's a rendering, kind of refreshing. Not Asia LE, it's coming to EU so world wide or "non Japan" LE.


----------



## huangcjz

JoeOBrien said:


> What's with the weird illustration, that looks like someone just whipped it up in Adobe.
> 
> Also, is it an Asia LE?





yonsson said:


> Hehe, I think it's cool! It's probably to make it obvious that it's a rendering, kind of refreshing. Not Asia LE, it's coming to EU so world wide or "non Japan" LE.


Looks like a technical diagram/rendering of some sort - you can see lines showing where I guess the outer diameter of the lug holes and the centre of the spring-bar is located on the top lugs.


----------



## Terry Lennox

I check this thread every few days for any great new mid-range Seikos-- a new Alpinist, a Willard re-issue, a new updated SKX, something to replace all the various SARGs and SARBs that have been discontinued-- and every time I check I see nothing, nada, zilch in my areas of interest. It's a little dispiriting.


----------



## Gonkl

Terry Lennox said:


> I check this thread every few days for any great new mid-range Seikos-- a new Alpinist, a Willard re-issue, a new updated SKX, something to replace all the various SARGs and SARBs that have been discontinued-- and every time I check I see nothing, nada, zilch in my areas of interest. It's a little dispiriting.


+1 for me. Can I also add a 6105-8000 to the list as well as some throwbacks from the Lord Matic back catalogue. ( Minor upsize a per the current trends)


----------



## huangcjz

Gonkl said:


> +1 for me. Can I also add a 6105-8000 to the list as well as some throwbacks from the Lord Matic back catalogue. ( Minor upsize a per the current trends)


Which LMs would you like to see? I hope they go to around 38 mm rather than larger than 40 mm.


----------



## yonsson

Gonkl said:


> +1 for me. Can I also add a 6105-8000 to the list as well as some throwbacks from the Lord Matic back catalogue. ( Minor upsize a per the current trends)


A -8000 in GS finish would make me a OWG.


----------



## MiDirtyBastard

Agree, that would be awesome. I would love more 36 - 38mm classic styles


----------



## Terry Lennox

Gonkl said:


> +1 for me. Can I also add a 6105-8000 to the list as well as some throwbacks from the Lord Matic back catalogue. ( Minor upsize a per the current trends)


POGUE re-issues! Where the hell are they already?!


----------



## Terry Lennox

And all in the correct size/proportions, ie: not pointlessly beefed up.


----------



## ahonobaka

yonsson said:


> A -8000 in GS finish would make me a OWG.


Spill the beans yonsson, what do you know?? 

But really, I'd be interested to see this as well. Perhaps more "bulbous" (for lack of a better word) designs may creep back into GS. Hopefully you're wrong though and we don't have to wait til 2020!

- - - Updated - - -



yonsson said:


> A -8000 in GS finish would make me a OWG.


Spill the beans yonsson, what do you know?? 

But really, I'd be interested to see this as well. Perhaps more "bulbous" (for lack of a better word) designs may creep back into GS. Hopefully you're wrong though and we don't have to wait til 2020!


----------



## yonsson

ahonobaka said:


> Spill the beans yonsson, what do you know??
> 
> But really, I'd be interested to see this as well. Perhaps more "bulbous" (for lack of a better word) designs may creep back into GS. Hopefully you're wrong though and we don't have to wait til 2020!


I don't know anything, I'm just a good guesser. 
It's about reading what people say, don't say and their reaction to what you say. A 6105-8110 is more likely to happen than a -8000, at least that's the impression I got. But with the focus on the Turtle and Sammy reissue I think it will take some time before we see a 6105 reissue.


----------



## Toshk

Golden Tuna recreation released in Japan today. Any WUS members at the scene?


----------



## walrusmonger

Nope. I want the SBBN040 but am waiting for the US release with the harder to remember S23... number.


----------



## Sabeking

yonsson said:


> SBGN007


That is a must have for me...


----------



## riposte

The song... typical songs composed by Tomoki Hiyoshi

https://www.credor.com/lineup/detail/?no=GCBE993
https://www.credor.com/lineup/detail/?no=GBAQ958
https://www.credor.com/lineup/detail/?no=GBLP996
https://www.credor.com/lineup/detail/?no=GBLP997


----------



## ulfur

Under the account artystycznym-super, but not very practical about the everyday use.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome

Anyone else hoping Seiko makes a green version of the SNZH series? I know you can just buy a current model and mod it but I think it would be pretty sweet looking and sell well for Seiko. Here's the SNZH53 for example in blue:









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Anyone else hoping Seiko makes a green version of the SNZH series? I know you can just buy a current model and mod it but I think it would be pretty sweet looking and sell well for Seiko.


I think it's unlikely that they'd release a new version of the SNZH series, seeing that the new Seiko 5 Sports watches that have been released recently (if you look back through the previous pages of the thread) all seem to have increased in size to 44 mm in diameter.


----------



## timetellinnoob

I would say closest would be to get the black dial/black bezel version, and put in a green dial from another 5 or other Seiko, or even a dagaz or yobokies etc custom dial.


----------



## Biggles3

The 8th Zimbe, SRPC96K1 Baby Tuna, will be released end of August with an MSRP of 24900baht, limited to 1234 pieces. Blue Sunray dial, rose gold shroud, IP coated bezel, sapphire crystal.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome

Biggles3 said:


> The 8th Zimbe, SRPC96K1 Baby Tuna, will be released end of August with an MSRP of 24900baht, limited to 1234 pieces. Blue Sunray dial, rose gold shroud, IP coated bezel, sapphire crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


That looks gorgeous imo. Reminds me of the two tone 2018 Seamaster.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

Yeah, I think this will be a beauty in the flesh 

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Biggles3 said:


> The 8th Zimbe, SRPC96K1 Baby Tuna, will be released end of August with an MSRP of 24900baht, limited to 1234 pieces. Blue Sunray dial, rose gold shroud, IP coated bezel, sapphire crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Prob wouldnt wear it myself as im not much of a gold guy, but i think this is going to look very smart in real life, no doubt this will sell out very fast.

- - - Updated - - -



Biggles3 said:


> The 8th Zimbe, SRPC96K1 Baby Tuna, will be released end of August with an MSRP of 24900baht, limited to 1234 pieces. Blue Sunray dial, rose gold shroud, IP coated bezel, sapphire crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Prob wouldnt wear it myself as im not much of a gold guy, but i think this is going to look very smart in real life, no doubt this will sell out very fast.


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> Prob wouldnt wear it myself as im not much of a gold guy, but i think this is going to look very smart in real life, no doubt this will sell out very fast.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Prob wouldnt wear it myself as im not much of a gold guy, but i think this is going to look very smart in real life, no doubt this will sell out very fast.


For some reason I like that baby tuna.


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> Prob wouldnt wear it myself as im not much of a gold guy, but i think this is going to look very smart in real life, no doubt this will sell out very fast.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Prob wouldnt wear it myself as im not much of a gold guy, but i think this is going to look very smart in real life, no doubt this will sell out very fast.


For some reason I like that baby tuna.


----------



## Galaga

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Anyone else hoping Seiko makes a green version of the SNZH series? I know you can just buy a current model and mod it but I think it would be pretty sweet looking and sell well for Seiko. Here's the SNZH53 for example in blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


The SNZH series is a very underrated watch. I bought a black one to mod and now I'm not touching it. They are just dressed up enough to make it more elegant and less tooly than a SKX. Looks great on sailcloth too.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> For some reason I like that baby tuna.


Navy goes well with gold, looks class.

In these pictures very often because they are close up the watches look more full on than they really are.
Perfect example if the last LE MM with the red at the 12,3,9 and 6 markers.
Copped a lot of criticism when the first pics came out, looks fantastic in the flesh imo.

- - - Updated - - -



Galaga said:


> For some reason I like that baby tuna.


Navy goes well with gold, looks class.

In these pictures very often because they are close up the watches look more full on than they really are.
Perfect example if the last LE MM with the red at the 12,3,9 and 6 markers.
Copped a lot of criticism when the first pics came out, looks fantastic in the flesh imo.


----------



## LSWorks

I would really like to see the Alpinist series reappearing, possibly not with the downgraded 4R (which is what happened with the cocktail time...). I would say it's just a matter of time, but you never know.


----------



## yonsson

Galaga said:


> The SNZH series is a very underrated watch. I bought a black one to mod and now I'm not touching it. They are just dressed up enough to make it more elegant and less tooly than a SKX. Looks great on sailcloth too.


I have had a bunch of those, three black and two blue. Great value, SEIKO should make a version with a better movement, bracelet (and without the 5).


----------



## Cpt Canuck

Hi all - Is there an ETA for the non limited edition prospex MM300?

Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


----------



## TagTime

yonsson said:


> I have had a bunch of those, three black and two blue. Great value, SEIKO should make a version with a better movement, bracelet (and without the 5).


Agreed. If that happens I am getting one.


----------



## nvrp813

Cpt Canuck said:


> Hi all - Is there an ETA for the non limited edition prospex MM300?
> 
> Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


I hear October


----------



## Memento Vivere

LSWorks said:


> I would really like to see the Alpinist series reappearing, possibly not with the downgraded 4R (which is what happened with the cocktail time...). I would say it's just a matter of time, but you never know.


I really hope they resurrect the proper Alpinist line. 200m WR, ~38mm, _screw down crown._ Some of the best watches Seiko has ever produced, IMHO (SCVF's, SBCJ's, and the SARB's).

- - - Updated - - -



LSWorks said:


> I would really like to see the Alpinist series reappearing, possibly not with the downgraded 4R (which is what happened with the cocktail time...). I would say it's just a matter of time, but you never know.


I really hope they resurrect the proper Alpinist line. 200m WR, ~38mm, _screw down crown._ Some of the best watches Seiko has ever produced, IMHO (SCVF's, SBCJ's, and the SARB's).


----------



## Galaga

Memento Vivere said:


> I really hope they resurrect the proper Alpinist line. 200m WR, ~38mm, _screw down crown._ Some of the best watches Seiko has ever produced, IMHO (SCVF's, SBCJ's, and the SARB's).
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I really hope they resurrect the proper Alpinist line. 200m WR, ~38mm, _screw down crown._ Some of the best watches Seiko has ever produced, IMHO (SCVF's, SBCJ's, and the SARB's).


Like this ?


----------



## MiDirtyBastard

Latest Zimbe is definitely not my thing. Agree that the gold just doesn’t do it it the pic, but a lot of Seikos as we all know are much better in the flesh


----------



## yonsson

nvrp813 said:


> I hear October


October for the release, delivery in dec/jan?


----------



## jdmfetish

Biggles3 said:


> The 8th Zimbe, SRPC96K1 Baby Tuna, will be released end of August with an MSRP of 24900baht, limited to 1234 pieces. Blue Sunray dial, rose gold shroud, IP coated bezel, sapphire crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


More Monster Than Tuna


----------



## juice009

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Anyone else hoping Seiko makes a green version of the SNZH series? I know you can just buy a current model and mod it but I think it would be pretty sweet looking and sell well for Seiko. Here's the SNZH53 for example in blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I'm waiting for green dial dive watch that's not limited edition. Also I want add yellow dial dive watch into my collection.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger

I love the style of the upcoming Zimbe shrouded monster. Have that coming plus the sbbn040 and an sbbn007 on the way, tuna central.


----------



## Wimpy

walrusmonger said:


> I love the style of the upcoming Zimbe shrouded monster. Have that coming plus the sbbn040 and an sbbn007 on the way, tuna central.


Agreed!

- - - Updated - - -



walrusmonger said:


> I love the style of the upcoming Zimbe shrouded monster. Have that coming plus the sbbn040 and an sbbn007 on the way, tuna central.


Agreed!


----------



## Biggles3

walrusmonger said:


> I love the style of the upcoming Zimbe shrouded monster. Have that coming plus the sbbn040 and an sbbn007 on the way, tuna central.


New pic just released.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

And where will this SRPC96K1 Baby Tuna be available from?? TIA

New pic just released.


----------



## walrusmonger

The baby tuna would look amazing on a blue rubber with a gold buckle.


----------



## fluence4

Do you think Seiko will release a mini turtle with an orange dial?


----------



## timetellinnoob

fluence4 said:


> Do you think Seiko will release a mini turtle with an orange dial?


if they do, it'll be a couple years, and be an Asia LIMITED/SPECIAL that will be priced twice as much as normal street price.


----------



## jamesezra

Red PeeKay said:


> And where will this SRPC96K1 Baby Tuna be available from?? TIA
> 
> New pic just released.
> 
> View attachment 13409193


Thailand if im not wrong. Biggles is the man


----------



## Biggles3

Yeah, like other Zimbe pieces it's a Thai market only piece, I'll have a few at the msrp which I'll post an ad for when in hand.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

walrusmonger said:


> The baby tuna would look amazing on a blue rubber with a gold buckle.


Comes with an extra black rubber strap with rose gold coloured buckle 









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger

Awesome! I'll use an sne499 strap and add this buckle


----------



## yonsson

jamesezra said:


> Thailand if im not wrong. Biggles is the man


Sounds very logical since the previous Zimbe models have been intended for the Thai market. Blue has a very significant symbolic meaning in Thailand.


----------



## Sabeking

What is this? I need one!



Galaga said:


> Like this ?


----------



## Sabeking

double post


----------



## Galaga

Sabeking said:


> What is this? I need one!


Wait for the reissue. It's an old Alpinist.


----------



## Sabeking

If available, what should be the market price?


----------



## sidh

There are tons of gorgeous Seiko 60's/70's design watch, if Seiko start such reissues (with >39mm case diameter) , I'm going to have serious troubles with my bank


----------



## sidh

yonsson said:


> SBGN007


Wowww still prefer the peacock, but this one looks classier for me


----------



## verdi88

Galaga said:


> Wait for the reissue. It's an old Alpinist.


There will be a reissue coming? Wow!

Sent from my ASUS_Z017DA using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

I may be the only Scrooge here but I sure hope they don't keep reissuing older models, really starting to tire of this watch "trend" in general though I can appreciate the history of the originals


----------



## LostArk

I missed the SJE073 w/ 6L35 movement, will there be any regular production / non-limited releases using the 6L35? I much prefer slim watches, and this was the only Seiko automatic I would have considered buying.


----------



## yonsson

LostArk said:


> I missed the SJE073 w/ 6L35 movement, will there be any regular production / non-limited releases using the 6L35? I much prefer slim watches, and this was the only Seiko automatic I would have considered buying.


I highly doubt that they would release a new movement for just one model. 
Making the movements slimmer should be (and probably is) a main priority for SEIKO.


----------



## huangcjz

LostArk said:


> I missed the SJE073 w/ 6L35 movement, will there be any regular production / non-limited releases using the 6L35? I much prefer slim watches, and this was the only Seiko automatic I would have considered buying.


The SJE073 hasn't been released yet, it's not due until September, from what I heard from the SEIKO Boutique in London, and read online, or 12th October for the SARA015, which is the Japanese model number for the same watch (see the date on https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/presage/SARA015) - have pre-orders all sold out already?



yonsson said:


> I highly doubt that they would release a new movement for just one model.
> Making the movements slimmer should be (and probably is) a main priority for SEIKO.


I also believe that they'll probably make a non-limited-edition version of the SJE073, probably with the printing on the dial in black instead of blue, just as they had the enamelled-dial watches with a red 12 as limited editions in 2013, and then released them with all-black numerals a year or so later as non-limited-edition JDM models, and then up-graded (made the dial whiter) and released them globally last year:

Watches By SJX: Introducing the Seiko Presage 100th Anniversary fired enamel dial (with specs and price)

https://yeomanseiko.com/2015/01/31/side-by-side-sarx019-and-srp385j/

The non-limited-editions were just the equivalent of $50 USD or so cheaper than the limited-edition ones, so don't expect them to be much cheaper if we get a non-limited-edition version. I think the blue enamel limited editions are about $150 USD or so more than the white dial non-limited-editions?

The 6L35 isn't even actually really that new, it's just a slightly-upgraded version of the 4L25 (one more jewel (which I'm guessing _might_ possibly be in the upper barrel arbor port), longer power reserve due to new SPRON main-spring, and Diashock instead of Swiss-style shock protection for the balance wheel) SEIKO has had since 2007, but stopped using themselves in SEIKO watches in 2008 (and in CREDOR watches in 2013), as the watches that were in in the SEIKO SARA range didn't sell well, due to what the market at that time considered to be too expensive to pay for a SEIKO at $1,600 USD, so they then licensed the design to Soprod to use as their A-10. We'll see if they fare any better this time round at $2,200 USD (which is actually not that much more, about 10% more IIRC when I did the calculations at the time the SJE073 was announced this March, than an inflation-adjusted $1,600 USD from that time to now).


----------



## huangcjz

Sabeking said:


> What is this? I need one!


It's a Champion 850 Alpinist from the early 1960s - they're highly sought-after: https://thespringbar.com/blogs/guides/the-ultimate-seiko-alpinist-collectors-guide



verdi88 said:


> There will be a reissue coming? Wow!


I don't think there will be a re-issue coming, I think they were just joking about SEIKO releasing a lot of re-issues lately.


----------



## Biggles3

First wrist shot of the SRPC96K1 Zimbe Tuna I've seen, think I'll definitely be keeping one of these for myself 









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

huangcjz said:


> The SJE073 hasn't been released yet, it's not due until September, from what I heard from the SEIKO Boutique in London, and read online, or 12th October for the SARA015, which is the Japanese model number for the same watch (see the date on https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/presage/SARA015) - have pre-orders all sold out already?
> 
> I also believe that they'll probably make a non-limited-edition version of the SJE073, probably with the printing on the dial in black instead of blue, just as they had the enamelled-dial watches with a red 12 as limited editions in 2013, and then released them with all-black numerals a year or so later as non-limited-edition JDM models, and then up-graded (made the dial whiter) and released them globally last year:
> 
> Watches By SJX: Introducing the Seiko Presage 100th Anniversary fired enamel dial (with specs and price)
> 
> https://yeomanseiko.com/2015/01/31/side-by-side-sarx019-and-srp385j/
> 
> The non-limited-editions were just the equivalent of $50 USD or so cheaper than the limited-edition ones, so don't expect them to be much cheaper if we get a non-limited-edition version. I think the blue enamel limited editions are about $150 USD or so more than the white dial non-limited-editions?
> 
> The 6L35 isn't even actually really that new, it's just a slightly-upgraded version of the 4L25 (one more jewel, longer power reserve due to new SPRON main-spring, and Diashock instead of Swiss-style shock protection for the balance wheel) SEIKO has had since the early-2000s, but stopped using themselves a few years later as the watches they were in in the SARA range didn't sell well, due to what the market at that time considered to be too expensive to pay for a SEIKO at $1,600 USD, so they then licensed the design to Soprod to use as their A-10. We'll see if they fare any better this time round at $2,200 USD (which is actually not that much more, about 10% more IIRC when I did the calculations at the time the SJE073 was announced this March, than an inflation-adjusted $1,600 USD from that time to now).


Thanks for the reminder about the Soprod A-10 being the 4L25 design. What I don't get is how my high quality diver with a Swiss made Soprod A-10 cost under $1000 and Seiko cannot make 28,800 beat per hour watches for under $1000.


----------



## Tickstart

Biggles3 said:


> First wrist shot of the SRPC96K1 Zimbe Tuna I've seen, think I'll definitely be keeping one of these for myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Look at that antenna at the back :'D


----------



## Biggles3

Small wrist  

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific

Biggles3 said:


> Small wrist
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


How small? Better yet, what are the watch's dimensions?

Piece looks badass.


----------



## Biggles3

YoureTerrific said:


> How small? Better yet, what are the watch's dimensions?
> 
> Piece looks badass.


Not my wrist so don't know but he's a small Thai dude. Not sure re dimensions, probably same as SRP637, it'll be trickling out over the next couple of days so will know for sure soon enough.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75

Biggles3 said:


> First wrist shot of the SRPC96K1 Zimbe Tuna I've seen, think I'll definitely be keeping one of these for myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Is that a wrist shot or finger shot? Lmao


----------



## Pentameter

yankeexpress said:


> What I don't get is how my high quality diver with a Swiss made Soprod A-10 cost under $1000 and Seiko cannot make 28,800 beat per hour watches for under $1000.


The watches you speak of using A-10's are not top quality brands, with top manufacturing processes like Seiko uses. Seiko IS a top brand. They probably COULD make one for less than $1000, but they shouldn't. It would devalue the brand and that movement.


----------



## JoeOBrien

yankeexpress said:


> Thanks for the reminder about the Soprod A-10 being the 4L25 design. What I don't get is how my high quality diver with a Swiss made Soprod A-10 cost under $1000 and Seiko cannot make 28,800 beat per hour watches for under $1000.


They do. SARW025/SPB041 for one. Unless you're just talking about divers, in which case the problem is more that Seiko doesn't have a lower-end 4hz movement without complications (excluding the new 6L). If they made a 3-hand version of the 6R27, it could go in a diver for less than $1000. The other problem is, it's really unlikely they're going to do that unless they retire the 6R15, which doesn't seem like it's on the horizon.



Pentameter said:


> They probably COULD make one for less than $1000, but they shouldn't. It would devalue the brand and that movement.


That's rather an odd statement. The general watch-buying public doesn't know enough about movements or beat rates for it to matter, and to watch enthusiasts it would seem like Seiko was upping their game. It's well within their power to make more 4hz watches, they just don't want to.

(Not trying to restart The Great Beat-Rate Debate :-x:-d)


----------



## huangcjz

Pentameter said:


> The watches you speak of using A-10's are not top quality brands, with top manufacturing processes like Seiko uses. Seiko IS a top brand. They probably COULD make one for less than $1000, but they shouldn't. It would devalue the brand and that movement.


The 4L25 was originally designed to be a drop-in replacement for the ETA 2892, since it has the same external dimensions. You can find a new ETA 2892 in a Hamilton intra-matic for $500-600 USD, so why not a 4L25/6L35 in a similarly-priced watch? You can't even find a used watch with a 4L movement for less than $1,000 USD on eBay.


----------



## sidh

LostArk said:


> I missed the SJE073 w/ 6L35 movement, will there be any regular production / non-limited releases using the 6L35? I much prefer slim watches, and this was the only Seiko automatic I would have considered buying.


I have the SARX055, and I have to say that I have considered this one a lot, but I just can't justify the price gap between SJE073 and the SARX055, even if the SJE073 was titanium made (like the SARX0155), I would still not be able to justify this price gap ...

As time goes by I realize that Seiko is increasing its price in an amazing manner ...


----------



## sidh

Biggles3 said:


> First wrist shot of the SRPC96K1 Zimbe Tuna I've seen, think I'll definitely be keeping one of these for myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Wow that is an eyecatcher for sure ... for magpie  definitely not for me


----------



## sidh

jmanlay said:


> Looks like my old pal
> 
> Pic taken on my way to Japan (1st ever trip)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved the watch but at 39 and some change it was too thick


39 ? I read 37mm (crown excl. ), if it is really 37mm (crown excl.), I will have to maintain the SBGJ203 on my priority list ...


----------



## sidh

ahonobaka said:


> View attachment 13352261
> 
> Courtesy
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bl6tXb5nIff/
> 
> Crosspost from GS forum, but this one really gets me....


SBGV245 right ? waoooww waooooow waoooowww , this one become my first GS quartz on my hunt list , definitely gorgeous ... 40mm crown excluded, this one is for me  !


----------



## sidh

clyde_frog said:


> He wrote 140,000 albeit in a very weird way. That can't be right though, too cheap. Whatever price it is, that is one expensive abomination of a diver's watch.


Yes that does prove Seiko is also capable of the worst (rarely though)


----------



## manofrolex

sidh said:


> 39 ? I read 37mm (crown excl. ), if it is really 37mm (crown excl.), I will have to maintain the SBGJ203 on my priority list ...


39.5 actually for sbgm027


----------



## biff1971

Biggles3 said:


> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


gold shroud / blue dial / black bezel / silver lugs ?
its f**kin horriffic on a level matched only by the alpinist green / gold combo.

we need to club together and get seikos designers a guide dog......
;-D


----------



## Tickstart

Yeah that watch looks tacky as shít honestly


----------



## Biggles3

Actually the bezel is also blue and don't forget the rose gold hands that match the shroud 

One man's tacky is another man's beauty and with all 1234 pieces expected to sell in the first week or two there are enough of those on the beauty side 









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonkl

How dare you! You can't say such things about the 017. What are you trying to do, set this thread on fire   ?

Irresponsible 

Gotta say one of the more interesting zimbes , maybe a brushed finished shroud would have been better. Better on bracelet for sure. I kinda dig the rose gold /blue pairing. Each to their own.



biff1971 said:


> gold shroud / blue dial / black bezel / silver lugs ?
> its f**kin horriffic on a level matched only by the alpinist green / gold combo.
> 
> we need to club together and get seikos designers a guide dog......
> ;-D


----------



## MID

jmanlay said:


> Looks like my old pal
> 
> Pic taken on my way to Japan (1st ever trip)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved the watch but at 39 and some change it was too thick


That's my hesitation. I was all psyched about a 9F based GMT. But it looks a lot like my SBGM027. Now I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## yonsson

Is it a guess or a fact that the 6L is in fact a 4S ? 
SEIKO Japan told me the 6L is a thinner version of the 6R.


----------



## JoeOBrien

You just have to look at pictures of the 6L35 and 4L25 (not 4S), there's no denying it's at least based on the same architecture. As far as what Seiko tells you, their story is that it's "totally new", so they're not going to let on that it's not (as if it matters anyway).

Here's a comparison I did earlier with a 4L75. You can see the similarities in the layout, in particular the distinctive gap between the bridges, the shape of the rotor, etc.


----------



## dberg

yonsson said:


> The black GMT is still my favorite.


Can somebody please fill me in on whether the 003 model to the left is black with an orange gmt hand, and the 005 model to the right is blue with a red GMT hand?


----------



## GregoryD

dberg said:


> Can somebody please fill me in on whether the 003 model to the left is black with an orange gmt hand, and the 005 model to the right is blue with a red GMT hand?


I believe your description is correct. Seiko just needs to build the damn things so we can see them!


----------



## yonsson

SBGN001









SBGN003









SBGN005

Accuracy: ±5 seconds per year.
Instant date change
High-torque stepping motor
Protective shield construction
GMT function / Independent hour hand adjustment function

Specifications:
Stainless steel case and bracelet
High definition dual-curved sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating
Diameter: 39.0mm Thickness: 12.1mm
Water resistance: 10 bar
Magnetic resistance: 4,800 A/m
Approximate recommended retail price in Europe:
3,600 Euro (SBGN001) /3,200 Euro (SBGN003 / 005) 9F 25th Anniversary Limited Edition (SBGN001): Limited Edition of 800


----------



## yonsson

001: +-5spy
003 +-10spy
005 +-10spy


----------



## Mmpaste

Yep, I could be a one watch guy with any one of these. Holy Crap. Honey? You know the new/used subaru you want?...


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> You just have to look at pictures of the 6L35 and 4L25 (not 4S), there's no denying it's at least based on the same architecture. As far as what Seiko tells you, their story is that it's "totally new", so they're not going to let on that it's not (as if it matters anyway).
> 
> Here's a comparison I did earlier with a 4L75. You can see the similarities in the layout, in particular the distinctive gap between the bridges, the shape of the rotor, etc.


No, the official line is that it's based on the 6R but thinner.


----------



## yonsson

Mmpaste said:


> Yep, I could be a one watch guy with any one of these. Holy Crap. Honey? You know the new/used subaru you want?...


I have a 001 on order.  
Press release says arrival in October.


----------



## Cobia

yonsson said:


> SBGN001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBGN003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBGN005
> 
> Accuracy: ±5 seconds per year.
> Instant date change
> High-torque stepping motor
> Protective shield construction
> GMT function / Independent hour hand adjustment function
> 
> Specifications:
> Stainless steel case and bracelet
> High definition dual-curved sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating
> Diameter: 39.0mm Thickness: 12.1mm
> Water resistance: 10 bar
> Magnetic resistance: 4,800 A/m
> Approximate recommended retail price in Europe:
> 3,600 Euro (SBGN001) /3,200 Euro (SBGN003 / 005) 9F 25th Anniversary Limited Edition (SBGN001): Limited Edition of 800


Big fan of this one with yellow highlights, its bold but looks a treat, im tipping it will be very nice in real life.


----------



## JoeOBrien

yonsson said:


> No, the official line is that it's based on the 6R but thinner.


No, the press releases when it came out, not to mention every press article about it, all said it was, quote, "completely new" :-d. It doesn't matter anyway, because neither version is true. Also, not sure if anyone posted this before, but this Deployant article has an actual picture of the movement in the watch.

Those GMTs look really nice, but I'm still not sure I could get past the Explorer II homage thing :think:


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> No, the press releases when it came out, not to mention every press article about it, all said it was, quote, "completely new" :-d. It doesn't matter anyway, because neither version is true. Also, not sure if anyone posted this before, but this Deployant article has an actual picture of the movement in the watch.
> 
> Those GMTs look really nice, but I'm still not sure I could get past the Explorer II homage thing :think:


I'm not trying to be a dick, I'm just telling you what they told me.


----------



## mtb2104

Need to have one of those GMTs!

Thanks for sharing @yonsson!


----------



## JoeOBrien

yonsson said:


> I'm not trying to be a dick, I'm just telling you what they told me.


Didn't think you were, bro! Just saying that line doesn't match with what they originally said about it. If it has anything in common with the 6R at all, then it can only be something like a minor component compatibility. For whatever reason, they obviously don't want it linked to the 4L.


----------



## TagTime

yonsson said:


> SBGN001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBGN003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBGN005
> 
> Accuracy: ±5 seconds per year.
> Instant date change
> High-torque stepping motor
> Protective shield construction
> GMT function / Independent hour hand adjustment function
> 
> Specifications:
> Stainless steel case and bracelet
> High definition dual-curved sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating
> Diameter: 39.0mm Thickness: 12.1mm
> Water resistance: 10 bar
> Magnetic resistance: 4,800 A/m
> Approximate recommended retail price in Europe:
> 3,600 Euro (SBGN001) /3,200 Euro (SBGN003 / 005) 9F 25th Anniversary Limited Edition (SBGN001): Limited Edition of 800


Like them all. Great designs.


----------



## biff1971

those new GS gmt's are without doubt the best looking seikos ive seen in a long time , in a modest size too , and at a price that although is hardly cheap , less than i expected.
accuracy of 5 secs a year is enough to make a grown man cry lol.

glad someone in their corporation has got their sh*t together after that tuna zimbe monstrosity.....
;-)


----------



## sblantipodi

TagTime said:


> Like them all. Great designs.


yes but why quartz?


----------



## clyde_frog

sblantipodi said:


> yes but why quartz?


Why not quartz?


----------



## sblantipodi

clyde_frog said:


> Why not quartz?


because quartz sold at thousands dollars are simply too expensive.


----------



## clyde_frog

Not everybody thinks like you.


----------



## sblantipodi

clyde_frog said:


> Not everybody thinks like you.


I know it but most yes, this is why good watches are 95% mechanical.


----------



## clyde_frog

sblantipodi said:


> I know it but most yes, this is why good watches are 95% mechanical.


Maybe 95% of what you consider good watches might be mechanical but what classes as a good watch and the percentage of them that are mechanical is going to vary from person to person. Here on WUS I'm inclined to agree that most people think thousands is too much for a quartz, but what about the rest of the world? It's a bit insular to think that the general watch buying public all think like a lot of the enthusiasts on here. Also in the real world and not on WUS, quartz is a lot more popular than mechanical.


----------



## T1meout

yonsson said:


> I have a 001 on order.
> Press release says arrival in October.


Regular models will be available as of January 2019!


----------



## biff1971

sblantipodi said:


> I know it but most yes, this is why good watches are 95% mechanical.


please delay explaining your reasoning behind that statement while i get my popcorn


----------



## MID

I just put a deposit down on the 001. This is one watch I have been waiting for.



yonsson said:


> SBGN001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBGN003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBGN005
> 
> Accuracy: ±5 seconds per year.
> Instant date change
> High-torque stepping motor
> Protective shield construction
> GMT function / Independent hour hand adjustment function
> 
> Specifications:
> Stainless steel case and bracelet
> High definition dual-curved sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating
> Diameter: 39.0mm Thickness: 12.1mm
> Water resistance: 10 bar
> Magnetic resistance: 4,800 A/m
> Approximate recommended retail price in Europe:
> 3,600 Euro (SBGN001) /3,200 Euro (SBGN003 / 005) 9F 25th Anniversary Limited Edition (SBGN001): Limited Edition of 800


----------



## dpodola

couldnt agree any more - great service!


----------



## Snaggletooth

sblantipodi said:


> I know it but most yes, this is why good watches are 95% mechanical.


My automatic watches are 100% mechanical - I've yet to find one that is 95% mechanical. What's the other 5%? Fairy dust?


----------



## TagTime

sblantipodi said:


> yes but why quartz?


Hmm, somehow I missed that part. Thanks for pointing that out. If I would be looking at a GS, it has to be an automatic. Still beautiful watch, but for that price I am looking at the Tudor GMT.


----------



## ffnc1020

yonsson said:


> I'm not trying to be a dick, I'm just telling you what they told me.


Not every employee knows exactly what they are talking about. Unless it's in an official document or press releases, it should not be taken literally.


----------



## Cobia

Snaggletooth said:


> My automatic watches are 100% mechanical - I've yet to find one that is 95% mechanical. What's the other 5%? Fairy dust?


C'mon bro lol, hes not talking about watches that are 5% something else, hes saying that in his opinion 95% of good watches are mechanical and obviously giving a small percentage to reflect quartz.


----------



## MID

Snaggletooth said:


> My automatic watches are 100% mechanical - I've yet to find one that is 95% mechanical. What's the other 5%? Fairy dust?


Might be a fair description of Spring Drive.


----------



## MID

Snaggletooth said:


> My automatic watches are 100% mechanical - I've yet to find one that is 95% mechanical. What's the other 5%? Fairy dust?


Might be a fair description of Spring Drive.


----------



## GregoryD

TagTime said:


> Hmm, somehow I missed that part. Thanks for pointing that out. If I would be looking at a GS, it has to be an automatic. Still beautiful watch, but for that price I am looking at the Tudor GMT.


For GS, I'm definitely more drawn to their quartz offerings, and would be even if priced the same as the autos. Just something about that 9F movement and the way the seconds hand crisply snaps around the dial.


----------



## TagTime

GregoryD said:


> For GS, I'm definitely more drawn to their quartz offerings, and would be even if priced the same as the autos. Just something about that 9F movement and the way the seconds hand crisply snaps around the dial.


Interesting you say that. I haven't really scouted the GS and their movements line too much yet as I never saw a GS that did something with me (until now). So, didn't know that the 9F movement is something special as well. So much to learn.


----------



## jsohal

Wish it had a rotating bezel though. I’m a sucker for their quartz watches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prlwatch

Does SBGN001 have display back?


----------



## yonsson

TagTime said:


> Interesting you say that. I haven't really scouted the GS and their movements line too much yet as I never saw a GS that did something with me (until now). So, didn't know that the 9F movement is something special as well. So much to learn.


You really should do some googling then, check out the 10 stories on the GS website. Unlike most quartz movements, the 9F is built very much like a mechanical movement. That results in both pros and cons. 
The pros being a strong, accurate and reliable movement. The cons being addon features will be scarce.


----------



## yonsson

prlwatch said:


> Does SBGN001 have display back?











https://www.grand-seiko.com/global-en/special/quartzgmt/


----------



## tsteph12

Does the star on dial of SBGM001 denote a higher degree of movement accuracy compared with other non limited GMT versions?


----------



## slow_mo

tsteph12 said:


> Does the star on dial of SBGM001 denote a higher degree of movement accuracy compared with other non limited GMT versions?


Star - Accuracy 5spy
No Star - Accuracy 10spy


----------



## dberg

Surprised there is so much love for the LE with yellow accents. I see it as cool as part of a larger collection, but as a daily wearer the color is a little polarizing and could get old. Whether homage to the Exp. II or not, I think I like the black/orange.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

^ Agree, although for me the 39mm is slightly on the small size. Would have to see it for real, but wow what a lovely piece by Seiko. Really makes me look at their quartz watches in a new light.


----------



## canonken

Wow, I really like these new ones! The yellow LE is cool, as are the others.

Sorry if this is common knowledge, but I'm new to this:
--Is the battery common? Or something proprietary to Seiko?
--What is the battery life? Would never be stored in a hot or cold place.
--Is a proper service able to be done in the USA, or back to Japan (new battery, full pressure check)?

Thanks!


----------



## JacobC

canonken said:


> Wow, I really like these new ones! The yellow LE is cool, as are the others.
> 
> Sorry if this is common knowledge, but I'm new to this:
> --Is the battery common? Or something proprietary to Seiko?
> --What is the battery life? Would never be stored in a hot or cold place.
> --Is a proper service able to be done in the USA, or back to Japan (new battery, full pressure check)?
> 
> Thanks!


The only one of these I know is all GS service is done at Grand Seiko in Japan.


----------



## DHPSU

canonken said:


> Wow, I really like these new ones! The yellow LE is cool, as are the others.
> 
> Sorry if this is common knowledge, but I'm new to this:
> --Is the battery common? Or something proprietary to Seiko?
> --What is the battery life? Would never be stored in a hot or cold place.
> --Is a proper service able to be done in the USA, or back to Japan (new battery, full pressure check)?
> 
> Thanks!


GS battery changes are best done by an GS AD. Pressure tests should not be necessary since the battery change does not require the movement to be exposed. The service for the 9F is supposed to be 50 years. Guess you can worry about sending it to Japan then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisVan

absolutley in love with what GS offer


----------



## fluence4

DHPSU said:


> canonken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I really like these new ones! The yellow LE is cool, as are the others.
> 
> Sorry if this is common knowledge, but I'm new to this:
> --Is the battery common? Or something proprietary to Seiko?
> --What is the battery life? Would never be stored in a hot or cold place.
> --Is a proper service able to be done in the USA, or back to Japan (new battery, full pressure check)?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> GS battery changes are best done by an GS AD. Pressure tests should not be necessary since the battery change does not require the movement to be exposed. The service for the 9F is supposed to be 50 years. Guess you can worry about sending it to Japan then.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

The myth about "50 years service interval" has been busted long time ago. There is no such a thing. Is it possible that 9f can survive 50 years without service- maybe, but does Seiko actually state that- no. I am not 100% sure but maybe @yonsson was the one who actually asked some Seiko employees about this topic and they was like lol no wth.


----------



## kamonjj

Jacob Casper said:


> The only one of these I know is all GS service is done at Grand Seiko in Japan.


GS is now serviced in the US too.


----------



## JacobC

kamonjj said:


> GS is now serviced in the US too.


Oh interesting, it was a big point of pride that they mentioned when I visited the manufacturer a few years ago.


----------



## yonsson

Jacob Casper said:


> Oh interesting, it was a big point of pride that they mentioned when I visited the manufacturer a few years ago.


Must have been many years ago... Polishing is only allowed in Japan, but that's it. 
And I've even seen some sloppy polishing by SEIKO USA so..


----------



## yonsson

fluence4 said:


> The myth about "50 years service interval" has been busted long time ago. There is no such a thing. Is it possible that 9f can survive 50 years without service- maybe, but does Seiko actually state that- no. I am not 100% sure but maybe @yonsson was the one who actually asked some Seiko employees about this topic and they was like lol no wth.


I asked the developers of the 9F movement and they said it wasn't true and wondered where I had found the info. So yeah, that "internet truth" was killed and stomped on.


----------



## yonsson

SBGM235 , $5300 so definitely steel.


----------



## slow_mo

yonsson said:


> I asked the developers of the 9F movement and they said it wasn't true and wondered where I had found the info. So yeah, that "internet truth" was killed and stomped on.


Guess we must have read the same article.










https://timelessluxwatches.com/reviews/not-just-quartz-grand-seiko-9f-movement/


----------



## yonsson

slow_mo said:


> Guess we must have read the same article.
> 
> https://timelessluxwatches.com/reviews/not-just-quartz-grand-seiko-9f-movement/


It's all over the internet. When SEIKO discarded the info I started googling like crazy and I believe the oldest source I found was an article by Hodinkee. The movement has a "super sealed" compartment but the oils still age like normal oils so it's purely theoretical.


----------



## JoeOBrien

yonsson said:


> It's all over the internet. When SEIKO discarded the info I started googling like crazy and I believe the oldest source I found was an article by Hodinkee. The movement has a "super sealed" compartment but the oils still age like normal oils so it's purely theoretical.


So much for having accredited journalists. They also said at one point that the 9F had a 'motor' for the date change. They frequently get things wrong, and everyone else just regurgitates the mistakes, and it becomes lore. They're not alone, though. There was an article in Revolution recently, where they said that every GS was a hi-beat, and that MEMS was a 'coating' process (I can see how the mistake might be made there, but still).



yonsson said:


> SBGM235 , $5300 so definitely steel.


Ah, I heard about this recently. I think it comes with an additional white strap? (EDIT: Oh, I see it was discussed some time ago in the GS forum.)


----------



## Seppia

DHPSU said:


> Pressure tests should not be necessary since the battery change does not require the movement to be exposed.


This is incorrect. You are still opening the case back, so you definitely need to pressure test afterwards to ensure water tightness.

The GMTs are stupendous, but the price is a bit steep for the regular production models. 
I have heard $3500 for the LE and $3200 for the others.

I may cave and get a LE, but I'm also hunting a 114270 Explorer I in the correct size (36mm) so not 100% sure.


----------



## Seppia

yonsson said:


> SBGN001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBGN003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBGN005
> 
> Accuracy: ±5 seconds per year.
> Instant date change
> High-torque stepping motor
> Protective shield construction
> GMT function / Independent hour hand adjustment function
> 
> Specifications:
> Stainless steel case and bracelet
> High definition dual-curved sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating
> Diameter: 39.0mm Thickness: 12.1mm
> Water resistance: 10 bar
> Magnetic resistance: 4,800 A/m
> Approximate recommended retail price in Europe:
> 3,600 Euro (SBGN001) /3,200 Euro (SBGN003 / 005) 9F 25th Anniversary Limited Edition (SBGN001): Limited Edition of 800


These look absolutely fantastic. I have contacted Chino for a quote on the LE as I will be in Tokyo in November.


----------



## T1meout

JoeOBrien said:


> So much for having accredited journalists. They also said at one point that the 9F had a 'motor' for the date change. They frequently get things wrong, and everyone else just regurgitates the mistakes, and it becomes lore. They're not alone, though. There was an article in Revolution recently, where they said that every GS was a hi-beat, and that MEMS was a 'coating' process (I can see how the mistake might be made there, but still).
> 
> Ah, I heard about this recently. I think it comes with an additional white strap? (EDIT: Oh, I see it was discussed some time ago in the GS forum.)


Fake news abounds.


----------



## anrex

Just did an Unboxing in Walgreens parking lot. No, this is not a drugstore watch, actually FedEx as a receiving station there...


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

New, limited version 2018

































New ?!?


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

The Grand Seiko quartz with the orange hand is near-perfect.


----------



## yonsson

tungnguyenmfe said:


> New, limited version 2018
> 
> New ?!?


Yes, but it's not official until 26/10.


----------



## Cobia

tungnguyenmfe said:


> New, limited version 2018
> 
> View attachment 13445103
> View attachment 13445111
> View attachment 13445113
> View attachment 13445115
> View attachment 13445117
> 
> 
> New ?!?


Very nice, yes new limited edition.


----------



## sblantipodi

anrex said:


> Just did an Unboxing in Walgreens parking lot. No, this is not a drugstore watch, actually FedEx as a receiving station there...
> View attachment 13442139
> View attachment 13442141


I'm sorry I don't understood, is this the new MM300 with ceramic bezel in black? :O :O :O :O :O :O


----------



## anrex

sblantipodi said:


> I'm sorry I don't understood, is this the new MM300 with ceramic bezel in black? :O :O :O :O :O :O


Sorry for the indirect lighting, but it is the LE Green MM300 SLA019.


----------



## anrex

sblantipodi said:


> I'm sorry I don't understood, is this the new MM300 with ceramic bezel in black? :O :O :O :O :O :O


Sorry for the indirect lighting, but it is the LE Green MM300 SLA019.


----------



## MID

I don't think anyone directly answered your questions, having been distracted by esoteric questions of "sealed cabins" and the like.



canonken said:


> Wow, I really like these new ones! The yellow LE is cool, as are the others.
> 
> Sorry if this is common knowledge, but I'm new to this:
> --Is the battery common? Or something proprietary to Seiko?
> --What is the battery life? Would never be stored in a hot or cold place.
> --Is a proper service able to be done in the USA, or back to Japan (new battery, full pressure check)?
> 
> Thanks!


The battery is an SR920, equivalent to a 371. It is a commonly available battery.

The battery life is approximately 4 years.

A battery change can be done in the US. I suggest you take the watch to an AD or Seiko Boutique (as I did) and have them send the watch to Seiko service in New Jersey for you. The service includes a new battery and gasket and pressure testing. It costs fifty dollars. It is not strictly necessary to send it to Seiko. If you have a good case opener and experience you can do it yourself. Otherwise, find a good shop that works with high end watches -- which is what your GS is -- and will take proper care. However, I still suggest the AD or Boutique route. Most GS can now be serviced in the US. The exception is, as I understand it, Spring Drive chronographs. Also, zaratsu polishing can be done only in Japan. Therefore, I would suggest you instruct the service center NOT to polish the watch. After a few service cycles, you can then send it to Japan for the full spa treatment.

As a personal note, I think GS makes very fine watches, and the 9F quartz based movements are exceptional. I certainly enjoy my SBGX093, and I a looking forward to the SBGN001 (upon which I have placed a deposit.)

I also notice that you already have some fine watches. The GS will make a lovely addition to your collection.

I hope this has been helpful.


----------



## sblantipodi

anrex said:


> Sorry for the indirect lighting, but it is the LE Green MM300 SLA019.


ah ok 
it looks WOW, congratulations.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Just thought I'd leave this here.


----------



## panda-R

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Just thought I'd leave this here.
> 
> View attachment 13451103


Geebus... Another awesome color for my fav watch. What's the model number and is it another Asia LE?

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

^ It's the SBGE245G, global availability but only 600 pieces.


----------



## panda-R

LordBrettSinclair said:


> ^ It's the SBGE245G, global availability but only 600 pieces.


Awesome. Thanks for the heads up. GS killing it for me this year but prolly can't let go my 30 piece SBGE241J for this....

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4




----------



## LordBrettSinclair

^ ha ha ha!!!

I saw Seiya San's post on FB. It looks like the old one with the Prospex 'X' of doom.


----------



## fluence4

So a sapphire crystal and a ceramic bezel cost extra 1000$ , am I right?


----------



## JoeOBrien

fluence4 said:


> So a sapphire crystal and a ceramic bezel cost extra 1000$ , am I right?


Don't mistake RRP with grey market prices. If I'm not mistaken, the SBDX017 retailed at something like $2600 in the US boutiques.


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

something new !!!


----------



## JoeOBrien

Looks like my earlier mock-up was spot-on! 

PADI version of the MM200 there also. They just can't help themselves!


----------



## Cobia

JoeOBrien said:


> Looks like my earlier mock-up was spot-on!
> 
> PADI version of the MM200 there also. They just can't help themselves!


I cant see PADI on the dial Joe, am i missing it?

EDIT, i can see it now.


----------



## JoeOBrien

And are those all-black Save the Ocean models?


----------



## JoeOBrien

A guy made a video showing the SJE073 (still images only). Looks like it comes in a pretty nice box. Of course that might vary between markets.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Recently acquired a seiko 7548, seiko tv watch, and a Pepsi Pogue 6139 mint condition.


----------



## anrex

6R15 said:


> you can tell it's photoshopped because the chapter ring is aligned


That is great! I had to contain my laughter, since my door was open in my office.


----------



## anrex

Received her last week, and this is not Photoshopped. I know, hard to believe, since the chapter ring is aligned.


----------



## brandon\

tungnguyenmfe said:


> New, limited version 2018
> 
> View attachment 13445103
> View attachment 13445111
> View attachment 13445113
> View attachment 13445115
> View attachment 13445117
> 
> 
> New ?!?


✔ Looks good.

✔ Limited edition.

 Well done Seiko, well done.

P.S. - @ Seiko: .


----------



## soulbazz

Do the MM300s have a monocoque case? MM200s? 

What makes a Marine Master a Marine Master and different from Seiko's other divers?


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

^ The MM300 had a more-or-less Grand Seiko movement, for starters.


----------



## soulbazz

LordBrettSinclair said:


> ^ The MM300 had a more-or-less Grand Seiko movement, for starters.


Thanks. I mean are there any defining features that make an MM an MM? Understood that the MM300 has a higher grade movement, materials, finishing, ect. from a Sumo, for example.


----------



## alexus87

soulbazz said:


> Do the MM300s have a monocoque case? MM200s?
> 
> What makes a Marine Master a Marine Master and different from Seiko's other divers?


It all depends on which ones you compare it with but compared to lower offerings :

- monocoque case

- much better finished hands

- better finishing on case

- the 8L35 movement that few others seiko watches have (and to my knowledge only one other diver, the sagq005/sagq007) which is seen as a higher end movement than the 6r15/4r36 and derivatives (although still doesn't have spring loaded date)

Apart from that the design + monocoque case + ratcheting clasp

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

alexus87 said:


> It all depends on which ones you compare it with but compared to lower offerings :
> 
> - monocoque case
> 
> - much better finished hands
> 
> - better finishing on case
> 
> - the 8L35 movement that few others seiko watches have (and to my knowledge only one other diver, the sagq005/sagq007) which is seen as a higher end movement than the 6r15/4r36 and derivatives (although still doesn't have spring loaded date)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


what is the better way to do a spring loaded date?


----------



## alexus87

sblantipodi said:


> what is the better way to do a spring loaded date?


Do you mean to ask about the technical details on how to design/manufacture the system or why in my opinion it's a better system ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

alexus87 said:


> Do you mean to ask about the technical details on how to design/manufacture the system or why in my opinion it's a better system ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


both if possible, just some little explanations and tought to understand it better.


----------



## alexus87

sblantipodi said:


> both if possible, just some little explanations and tought to understand it better.


Unfortunately I can't help with the first as I'm not an engineer / watchmaker but know that Seiko can do it if they want to (my chronos with 8r28 and 8r48 movement have a spring loaded date).

As to why I think it's more useful , the date doesn't start changing slowly starting with 22:00 and needs 2 hours for the change which doesn't look good nor is it helpful if you need to check the date between that timeframe. So I would expect a Seiko higher end movement to offer convenience options.

I also remember somebody stating that changing the date between 20-2 manually didn't have the chance to damage the date changing mechanism on the springloaded eta2824. I don't know if that's been tested and I always avoid this on my watches but if it's true that's an advantage.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## soulbazz

alexus87 said:


> It all depends on which ones you compare it with but compared to lower offerings :
> 
> - monocoque case
> 
> - much better finished hands
> 
> - better finishing on case
> 
> - the 8L35 movement that few others seiko watches have (and to my knowledge only one other diver, the sagq005/sagq007) which is seen as a higher end movement than the 6r15/4r36 and derivatives (although still doesn't have spring loaded date)
> 
> Apart from that the design + monocoque case + ratcheting clasp
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the information. Does that mean the MM200 is an MM mostly because it mimicks the design of the MM300?

I don't think the MM200 has the same monocoque case or movement as the 300, correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## sblantipodi

alexus87 said:


> Unfortunately I can't help with the first as I'm not an engineer / watchmaker but know that Seiko can do it if they want to (my chronos with 8r28 and 8r48 movement have a spring loaded date).
> 
> As to why I think it's more useful , the date doesn't start changing slowly starting with 22:00 and needs 2 hours for the change which doesn't look good nor is it helpful if you need to check the date between that timeframe. So I would expect a Seiko higher end movement to offer convenience options.
> 
> I also remember somebody stating that changing the date between 20-2 manually didn't have the chance to damage the date changing mechanism on the springloaded eta2824. I don't know if that's been tested and I always avoid this on my watches but if it's true that's an advantage.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


thanks


----------



## JoeOBrien

soulbazz said:


> Thanks for the information. Does that mean the MM200 is an MM mostly because it mimicks the design of the MM300?
> 
> I don't think the MM200 has the same monocoque case or movement as the 300, correct me if I'm wrong though.


MM200 is just a nickname for the SPB077/079 because it shares some design DNA. It's not in the Marinemaster line. It's just a Prospex diver.


----------



## soulbazz

JoeOBrien said:


> MM200 is just a nickname for the SPB077/079 because it shares some design DNA. It's not in the Marinemaster line. It's just a Prospex diver.


Oh, got it! I understand now. Thanks all for the information.


----------



## aalin13

soulbazz said:


> Thanks for the information. Does that mean the MM200 is an MM mostly because it mimicks the design of the MM300?
> 
> I don't think the MM200 has the same monocoque case or movement as the 300, correct me if I'm wrong though.


As mentioned above, MM200 is just a nickname because it takes design cues from the MM300. There isn't a single feature that specifies a Marinemaster, as many models have had that name over the years.

However, in recent years, I'd say being a saturation diver is the main differentiation for the Marinemaster line. Note that 300m and 600 tunas also have Marinemaster on the dial, but they are not a monobloc construction.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

First off it CAN'T be a MM200 because it's NOT a Marinemaster. It's nothing more than a look alike watch with a lower grade 6r15 in it.


----------



## huangcjz

sblantipodi said:


> what is the better way to do a spring loaded date?





alexus87 said:


> but know that Seiko can do it if they want to (my chronos with 8r28 and 8r48 movement have a spring loaded date).


Interesting, since the 8R movements are based on the 6R movements, which don't have spring-loaded date - I had assumed that the 8Rs were just a chronograph module bolted to the front of a 6R movement, but there must be more differences than that then.

SEIKO had them a lot in their vintage higher-end movements from the late 1960s, such as the 4502, 5106, and 52x6. They just don't do it now due to cost-cutting - the 6R is based on the 7000 series, which is a basic movement. The cost-cutting explanation is also corroborated by the not-cheap 8Rs, which have a 6R base, having instant date change. For a technical explanation of how they have been done by SEIKO, see these posts:

4502: https://adventuresinamateurwatchfettling.com/2016/01/03/rise-and-fall-the-king-seiko-4502-7001/

5106: https://adventuresinamateurwatchfettling.com/2016/11/12/a-technical-tour-de-force-seikomatic-p/


----------



## JoeOBrien

59yukon01 said:


> First off it CAN'T be a MM200 because it's NOT a Marinemaster. It's nothing more than a look alike watch with a lower grade 6r15 in it.


Relax bro, it's just a nickname. Like people using 'baby GS' for SARXs or 'baby Snowflake' for anything with a white textured dial that bears no actual resemblance to a snowflake dial.


----------



## MKN

JoeOBrien said:


> Relax bro, it's just a nickname. Like people using 'baby GS' for SARXs or 'baby Snowflake' for anything with a white textured dial that bears no actual resemblance to a snowflake dial.


Also: the mm300 is not even a marinemaster anymore but another Prospex (as far as i can see on the above picture at least).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

Just seen this pic on a Seiko HK page, looks like another LE Turtle is on its way as well as a Samurai.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## alexus87

huangcjz said:


> Interesting, since the 8R movements are based on the 6R movements, which don't have spring-loaded date - I had assumed that the 8Rs were just a chronograph module bolted to the front of a 6R movement, but there must be more differences than that then.
> 
> SEIKO had them a lot in their vintage higher-end movements from the late 1960s, such as the 4502, 5106, and 52x6. They just don't do it now due to cost-cutting - the 6R is based on the 7000 series, which is a basic movement. The cost-cutting explanation is also corroborated by the not-cheap 8Rs, which have a 6R base, having instant date change. For a technical explanation of how they have been done by SEIKO, see these posts:
> 
> 4502: https://adventuresinamateurwatchfettling.com/2016/01/03/rise-and-fall-the-king-seiko-4502-7001/
> 
> 5106: https://adventuresinamateurwatchfettling.com/2016/11/12/a-technical-tour-de-force-seikomatic-p/


If I remember correctly the 8Rx shares the basic design of the 7s26 and 6r15 but is redesigned radically and has more in common with 6r2x movements (such as the higher beat rate)

I'm wondering if the 6r2x movements have a spring loaded date

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu

MadsNilsson said:


> Also: the mm300 is not even a marinemaster anymore but another Prospex (as far as i can see on the above picture at least).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've shared this elsewhere.
The new PS/X dial is still a Marinemaster according to Seiko.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

JoeOBrien said:


> Relax bro, it's just a nickname. Like people using 'baby GS' for SARXs or 'baby Snowflake' for anything with a white textured dial that bears no actual resemblance to a snowflake dial.


I realize it's just a nickname, albeit a bad one. Guess my "stupid question meter" jumped into the red zone.


----------



## MKN

zaratsu said:


> I've shared this elsewhere.
> The new PS/X dial is still a Marinemaster according to Seiko.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Fair enough, i just saw that it wasnt on the dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

Biggles3 said:


> Just seen this pic on a Seiko HK page, looks like another LE Turtle is on its way as well as a Samurai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Is there a ref no. for the Turtle?


----------



## Biggles3

Didn't see one for either, just pics, sorry.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Biggles3 said:


> Just seen this pic on a Seiko HK page, looks like another LE Turtle is on its way as well as a Samurai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Very very nice! love em.


----------



## huangcjz

knightRider said:


> Is there a ref no. for the Turtle?





Biggles3 said:


> Didn't see one for either, just pics, sorry.


SRPD01 and SRPD03, according to this post on Instagram, which are apparently limited to Europe, but I don't know which is which for certain:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BnbNDeLHvgf/

Their account also posted these 3 limited edition Presages, which I don't know if are also only limited to Europe:


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bnb9IvXHcIS/

SSA385J1 Cocktail Time with power reserve, SRPC97J1 in the standard Cocktail Time style, and a smaller diameter Cocktail Time (looks to be like one of the "ladies'" Cocktail Times introduced at Baselworld 2018, if you look at how much closer to the edge of the watch the date window is, but also works for guys who want a smaller Cocktail Time, but in a different colour scheme) without a model number or any other details.

It says the first 2 will be available in October (so I would assume that the third will be as well), €559 for the power reserve model and 80 pieces for Italy, and €459 and 120 pieces for Italy (can't tell if it's only 80 and 120 in total for each, and they're limited to just Italy, or if that's the allocation of each for Italy out of a larger total which would include launches in other markets).

The photos are low resolution, so the details can't be seen clearly, but it looks to me as if the dials might not have the classic guilloché pattern/texture of the Cocktail Time? So my speculation is perhaps they are Starlight models like the STARBAR blue one, but with silver-white dials instead, like cheaper versions of the SARX055 and SJE073 with the _washi_ Japanese paper/frost/fibre dial texture (the latter of which is launching now or has just launched) - or perhaps that's just because I want/have been waiting for SEIKO to do such a thing, and thought that it would make sense for them to do so, so wishful thinking on my part. Or they might have another dial texture like the Sakura Fubuki/Hubuki (which I believe is Japanese for "cherry blossom blizzard") pink-tinted wave ones, but in a different colour. I also can't tell if the hand-sets are grey or silver, so that might be another difference.

Edit: I guess the smaller one must be the SRP843J1, see this from post #7823 by katuiran:



katuiran said:


> Hi Guys my AD called me for more releases.
> 
> New!!  For October  Seiko SLA021J1 SLA023J1 SPB083J1   Presage Leather:  SSA387J1 SRPC99J1  Presage Limited Edition:  SSA385J1 SRPC97J1 SRP843J1


I don't think we've had any more details of the other, intriguingly-named "Presage Leather" watches either, yet, which from the model numbers following-on in each of the same series, seem to be another power reserve (SSA) and a standard version.

As a reminder, I had also forgotten about their other post #7825 (both posts are on page #783 from July 25th 2018), which has the international model numbers for the black PVD Save The Ocean watches, and some other as-yet un-known watches:



katuiran said:


> No renderings yet.
> 
> January 2019  Save the ocean in PVd Srpd09 samurai Srpd11 turtle Ssc701 solar  New padi edition Spb087  New LE presage 2,000 pcs only
> Spb085j1


----------



## hedd

i really like that turtle.


----------



## BurnSurvivor

That LE turtle looks pretty good to me. I’ll keep my eye out on that. Hard to beat the one from last year though.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> SRPD01 and SRPD03, according to this post on Instagram, which are apparently limited to Europe, but I don't know which is which for certain:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BnbNDeLHvgf/
> 
> Their account also posted these 3 limited edition Presages, which I don't know if are also only limited to Europe:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bnb9IvXHcIS/
> 
> SSA385J1 Cocktail Time with power reserve, SRPC97J1 in the standard Cocktail Time style, and a smaller diameter Cocktail Time (looks to be like one of the "ladies'" Cocktail Times introduced at Baselworld 2018, if you look at how much closer to the edge of the watch the date window is, but also works for guys who want a smaller Cocktail Time, but in a different colour scheme) without a model number or any other details.
> 
> It says the first 2 will be available in October (so I would assume that the third will be as well), €559 for the power reserve model and 80 pieces for Italy, and €459 and 120 pieces for Italy (can't tell if it's only 80 and 120 in total for each, and they're limited to just Italy, or if that's the allocation of each for Italy out of a larger total which would include launches in other markets).
> 
> The photos are low resolution, so the details can't be seen clearly, but it looks to me as if the dials might not have the classic guilloché pattern/texture of the Cocktail Time? So my speculation is perhaps they are Starlight models like the STARBAR blue one, but with silver-white dials instead, like cheaper versions of the SARX055 and SJE073 with the _washi_ Japanese paper/frost/fibre dial texture (the latter of which is launching now or has just launched) - or perhaps that's just because I want/have been waiting for SEIKO to do such a thing, and thought that it would make sense for them to do so, so wishful thinking on my part. Or they might have another dial texture like the Sakura Fubuki/Hubuki (which I believe is Japanese for "cherry blossom blizzard") pink-tinted wave ones, but in a different colour. I also can't tell if the hand-sets are grey or silver, so that might be another difference.
> 
> Edit: I guess the smaller one must be the SRP843J1, see this from post #7823 by katuiran:
> 
> I don't think we've had any more details of the other, intriguingly-named "Presage Leather" watches either, yet, which from the model numbers following-on in each of the same series, seem to be another power reserve (SSA) and a standard version.
> 
> As a reminder, I had also forgotten about their other post #7825 (both posts are on page #783 from July 25th 2018), which has the international model numbers for the black PVD Save The Ocean watches, and some other as-yet un-known watches:


It's pretty funny and sad at the same time that these pics leak. These models have been shipped around Europe for photo opportunities but with a "release date" so the pics are not to be released until the press release is official 26/10. I've taken some photos of the Samurai. I don't get how SEIKO manages to have all these leaks over and over again, the photos above are not even of samples/prototypes. Those are two final production watches (Time is not 10:10 and date isn't @6).

But to be honest I don't get why they want to hype these models. It's just another LE color. The black Save the ocean models above however, I can see why SEIKO would like to hype those.


----------



## hedd

yonsson said:


> But to be honest I don't get why they want to hype these models. It's just another LE color. The black Save the ocean models above however, I can see why SEIKO would like to hype those.


I don't get the distinction between the two cases. Throw some PVD on an existing colorway and it deserves hype? To each their own, I guess.


----------



## yonsson

hedd said:


> I don't get the distinction between the two cases. Throw some PVD on an existing colorway and it deserves hype? To each their own, I guess.


At least the Ocean Comittement models have awesome dials. The grey are just... well, grey. And "Ocean Commitment" is what Prospex is all about 2018 so I don't get why SEIKO doesn't use that marketing to release some more ocean models. Instead they keep rolling out every color combination possible for the Turtle and Sammy. And PADIs of course, a bunch of PADIs. Why make a big Prospex announcement about the Commitment and not use it? Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Rocat

Biggles3 said:


> Just seen this pic on a Seiko HK page, looks like another LE Turtle is on its way as well as a Samurai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Well Damn. That Sammy in grey with the waffle dial looks pretty good. The Turtle looks to be sunburst. Is it?


----------



## huangcjz

hedd said:


> I don't get the distinction between the two cases. Throw some PVD on an existing colorway and it deserves hype? To each their own, I guess.


Well, a lot of people went crazy over the Black Series, didn't they? And most people only liked the PVD on them, not the vintage-look lume...


----------



## timetellinnoob

what's with the orange/grey/silver... seems zimbe-ish, but... not zimbe?


----------



## 59yukon01

At least they didn't put that hideous wart on the Turtle crystal this time.


----------



## Galaga

Rocat said:


> Well Damn. That Sammy in grey with the waffle dial looks pretty good. The Turtle looks to be sunburst. Is it?


That is a nice Samurai.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> That is a nice Samurai.


Looks very nice, the grey on that waffle dial looks great, really nice colour scheme all round.
The turtle would look very nice on a bracelet too.


----------



## ZASKAR36

knightRider said:


> Is there a ref no. for the Turtle?


I didn't really like the Sammy in that color, but the Turtle is smokin! In that colorway.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiehoudini

Rocat said:


> Well Damn. That Sammy in grey with the waffle dial looks pretty good. The Turtle looks to be sunburst. Is it?


I held off the orange turtle because I don't like the cyclops so i am pretty happy these don't have it.

So that said I will take one of each thankyou


----------



## Biggles3

Couple more pics of the Grey/Orange Turtle & Samurai 









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

Biggles3 said:


> Couple more pics of the Grey/Orange Turtle & Samurai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Mismatched lume on hands and indices. WTF Seiko?


----------



## ffnc1020

brandon\ said:


> Mismatched lume on hands and indices. WTF Seiko?


Perhaps blue and green like the PADIs?


----------



## huangcjz

There's also a blurry photo of the SRPC97J1 Limited Edition Cocktail Time here:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BnjTE6on-8_/

It does look like a frost- or snow-textured dial to me. I'm actually daring to hope for snow, because it doesn't seem to have a silver sheen and fibrous texture like the SARX055 and SJE073 has under some lighting, but a more slightly yellow/creamy parchment colour and clumpy one like the Snowflake has under some lighting - I guess we'll just have to wait and see...

Edit: It seems that these new Limited Edition Cocktail Times will be a bit more expensive than the STAR BAR ones were - €559 vs. €550 for the power reserve one, and €459 vs. €420 for the standard one. Is that just due to the change in the Euro/Yen exchange rate since then, or is SEIKO actually pushing the price up higher to what they think people will maximally pay? I'm leaning towards the latter, given that the 2 models are not increasing in price by the same percentage (or SEIKO just thinks that they can't push the price of the power reserve one much higher, but have more room for manoeuvre with the standard one). It might also depend on if the new ones are more limited than the STAR BAR ones were.


----------



## Wooden_spoon

Biggles3 said:


> Couple more pics of the Grey/Orange Turtle & Samurai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Quite handsome pair

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria

Im liking the sammi in gray. Had the black dial version when they first came out but sold that one off, will probably have to try the gray one once they hit the sites.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> There's also a blurry photo of the SRPC97J1 Limited Edition Cocktail Time here:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BnjTE6on-8_/
> 
> It does look like a frost- or snow-textured dial to me. I'm actually daring to hope for snow, because it doesn't seem to have a silver sheen and fibrous texture like the SARX055 and SJE073 has under some lighting, but a more slightly yellow/creamy parchment colour and clumpy one like the Snowflake has under some lighting - I guess we'll just have to wait and see...
> 
> Edit: It seems that these new Limited Edition Cocktail Times will be a bit more expensive than the STAR BAR ones were - €559 vs. €550 for the power reserve one, and €459 vs. €420 for the standard one. Is that just due to the change in the Euro/Yen exchange rate since then, or is SEIKO actually pushing the price up higher to what they think people will maximally pay? I'm leaning towards the latter, given that the 2 models are not increasing in price by the same percentage (or SEIKO just thinks that they can't push the price of the power reserve one much higher, but have more room for manoeuvre with the standard one). It might also depend on if the new ones are more limited than the STAR BAR ones were.


I don't think SEIKO upped the prices when Presage went "international" (2016) but before that they were only sold at a few selected stores in EU/USA. Now we have international prices instead of Japanese prices so of course we consider them a little higher. And as you most likely know, SEIKO raises prices when new models are being released, they almost never raise prices on existing models, even during long production runs.

It makes sense to up the prices as long as they deliver sweet details for the Presage models which they do. I dare to say that it's the most cost effective product line in SEIKOs line up given they sometimes use urushi dials and other complicated dials.

Take the SJE073 for example. Expensive but with an innovative case, tempered seconds hand, complicated dial and newish movement. So basically top level finishing but mid tier movements.


----------



## Cobia

Biggles3 said:


> Couple more pics of the Grey/Orange Turtle & Samurai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


I like em but like the sami a bit more.

The flat grey waffle dial, black outlined hands, looks a treat.

Would have liked to see the turtle in that flat grey too, more flat/matte coloured dials would be great, especially a few green ones.

Sunburst is great but can look a little too flashy sometimes in my eyes.


----------



## Nmishkin

I love the looks of that grey and orange samurai


----------



## huangcjz

Forgot to say that there's also a photo of the Solar Tuna Can Save The Ocean Limited Edition model here:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BnjTPJInumM/


----------



## Biggles3

Aussiehoudini said:


> I held off the orange turtle because I don't like the cyclops so i am pretty happy these don't have it.
> 
> So that said I will take one of each thankyou


www.relojesdemoda.com will be taking pre-orders soon.

SRPD001K1 & SRPD003K1 are the model#.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

Nmishkin said:


> I love the looks of that grey and orange samurai


https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/me...-samurai-srpd03k1-limited-europe-p-91995.html

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Biggles3 said:


> https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/me...-samurai-srpd03k1-limited-europe-p-91995.html
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Do you know if that's an AD?


----------



## Biggles3

No I don't, sorry.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger

They are, I got my black series turtle from them.


----------



## Aussiehoudini

Biggles3 said:


> https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/me...-samurai-srpd03k1-limited-europe-p-91995.html
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks


----------



## Aussiehoudini

Biggles3 said:


> https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/me...-samurai-srpd03k1-limited-europe-p-91995.html
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks


----------



## Aussiehoudini

Biggles3 said:


> www.relojesdemoda.com will be taking pre-orders soon.
> 
> SRPD001K1 & SRPD003K1 are the model#.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


According to o the site available 22/10


----------



## Aussiehoudini

Biggles3 said:


> www.relojesdemoda.com will be taking pre-orders soon.
> 
> SRPD001K1 & SRPD003K1 are the model#.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


According to o the site available 22/10


----------



## yonsson

walrusmonger said:


> They are, I got my black series turtle from them.


So an AD ignoring official release dates then. SEIKO should bring out the whip.


----------



## Aussiehoudini

yonsson said:


> So an AD ignoring official release dates then. SEIKO should bring out the whip.


I had them both in the cart and when i went back they were gone. I have now been advised via email that they were asked to remove them form the site and they have done so.


----------



## Aussiehoudini

Aussiehoudini said:


> According to o the site available 22/10


I think they are only making 2018 of these in a limited edition.


----------



## jovani




----------



## walrusmonger

yonsson said:


> So an AD ignoring official release dates then. SEIKO should bring out the whip.


They will not ship on time, my black turtle was delayed by a month past their expected ship date. It arrived safe but I wouldn't buy from them again.


----------



## suiko

here it is, my new SJE073J1

number 1765/1881

looks incredible irl


----------



## yonsson

walrusmonger said:


> They will not ship on time, my black turtle was delayed by a month past their expected ship date. It arrived safe but I wouldn't buy from them again.


I wasn't looking for a seller, just thought it was strange that an AD would advertise a watch that hasn't been officially released yet. I wouldn't think it was strange for a grey dealer to do it but feom an AD I find it quite ignorant.


----------



## JoeOBrien

suiko said:


> here it is, my new SJE073J1


moar


----------



## JacobC

JoeOBrien said:


> moar


Motion approved. More.


----------



## huangcjz

suiko said:


> here it is, my new SJE073J1
> 
> number 1765/1881
> 
> looks incredible irl


May I ask where you got it from? All I know is that it's not Japan, since the Japanese version has a different model number (SARA015), although it comes out of the same 1,881 combined limit, and does not launch there until 12th October. I'm interested to try and work out which batches of serial numbers were allocated to which countries. I know that the SEIKO Boutique in London, England has been allocated 10 pieces, and that the SEIKO Boutique in Lille, France has also been allocated 10 pieces, and that the Boutique in Lille got them in late August, but I don't know when they were actually allowed to start selling them (if you know the sales start date, since you are the first person I've seen who's actually bought one, that would also be interesting information!). Thank you very much!

I think I might like the straighter lug profile of the SJE073 compared to the SARX055 - it might make the SJE073 lugs look a bit more like the 62GS lugs.


----------



## nogood

Only GS and ugly and/or expensive LEs.
I think I'll never buy a Seiko anymore...
*unsubscribe*


----------



## MKN

nogood said:


> Only GS and ugly and/or expensive LEs.
> I think I'll never buy a Seiko anymore...
> *unsubscribe*


Thats a great contribution to the thread. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltylty

Jacob Casper said:


> JoeOBrien said:
> 
> 
> 
> moar
> 
> 
> 
> Motion approved. More.
Click to expand...

Sharing mine too on my small 6 inch wrist. I have been looking for a metal bracelet watch for a while. Gave in and made the purchase after seeing the actual photos of sje073 from some Chinese forum.

I tried and compared against the sarx055 at one of the AD in my area. Sje073 is definitely heavier and felt more solid. Really love the double indices and tempered blue second hand. My watch serial is 1771/1881. ?


----------



## DHPSU

FYI if anyone is interested the Seiko boutique in NYC happens to have an SBGX117 new in stock. If it was only the white one, SBGX115, I would have snagged it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

ltylty said:


> I tried and compared against the sarx055 at one of the AD in my area


Interesting, I didn't know that any ADs outside of Japan carried the SARX055, since it's a JDM model - the SEIKO Boutique in London doesn't carry it, and they say they very seldom have any SARX models, although they do have some other JDM models, and the London boutique is meant to be the "European flagship boutique" according to their website, which also says: "Knightsbridge is the new home to the finest collection of Seiko and Grand Seiko outside of Japan": https://www.seikoboutique.co.uk



ltylty said:


> Sje073 is definitely heavier and felt more solid.


That'll be down to the SJE073 being made out of stainless steel as opposed to the titanium of the SARX055.



ltylty said:


> My watch serial is 1771/1881.


May I ask what country you bought the watch from? I guess it can't be Japan since it's a SJE073 rather than a SARA015, even if the SARA015 were launched a month ahead of schedule.



suiko said:


> here it is, my new SJE073J1


Also, do both of you have any impressions of the 6L35 movement? It'd be interesting to know how it compares to any other movements, either SEIKO or non-SEIKO, that you might have experienced before.


----------



## davym2112

nogood said:


> Only GS and ugly and/or expensive LEs.
> I think I'll never buy a Seiko anymore...
> *unsubscribe*


You will be dearly missed.....

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## joelbny

suiko said:


> here it is, my new SJE073J1
> 
> number 1765/1881
> 
> looks incredible irl
> 
> View attachment 13475669


How about a video?


----------



## ltylty

huangcjz said:


> Interesting, I didn't know that any ADs outside of Japan carried the SARX055, since it's a JDM model
> 
> May I ask what country you bought the watch from?


I ordered from an online vendor in Singapore. There are quite a number of ADs here and some of them do carry JDM models.



huangcjz said:


> Also, do both of you have any impressions of the 6L35 movement? It'd be interesting to know how it compares to any other movements, either SEIKO or non-SEIKO, that you might have experienced before.


Before this i was wearing orient bambino which I have regulated to +1s/day. My SJE073 is currently running at -8s/day, still within the -10/+15 factory specs. Hoping to see if it will "settle down" to a more accurate deviation.


----------



## Red PeeKay

huangcjz said:


> Interesting, I didn't know that any ADs outside of Japan carried the SARX055, since it's a JDM model -


I was on the Gnomon site the other day. They carry quite a few JDM models.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

hope to see the successor of the SARB033/035 soon.
there is a complete hole in that department without those watches.


----------



## mi6_

Sorry posted on wrong thread.


----------



## huangcjz

ltylty said:


> I ordered from an online vendor in Singapore. There are quite a number of ADs here and some of them do carry JDM models.


Oh, interesting. I've heard that Singapore and perhaps some other South-East Asian countries were some of the few outside Japan to carry what are now vintage Grand Seikos when they were new, back in the 1970s (and perhaps even earlier, in the 1960s).



ltylty said:


> Before this i was wearing orient bambino


The SJE073 is quite a step up for you, then - you've skipped several steps up at once!

Thanks for your reply!



Red PeeKay said:


> I was on the Gnomon site the other day. They carry quite a few JDM models.


Ah, I meant brick-and-mortar AD stores, since OP said that they'd tried both on in store and compared them together back-to-back at the same time - for online-only retailers, I know that Long Island Watch also carries JDM models such as the SARX055.


----------



## huangcjz

sblantipodi said:


> hope to see the successor of the SARB033/035 soon.
> there is a complete hole in that department without those watches.


I highly doubt that there is/will be a direct successor outside what we already have with the SARY055/057 with the 4R36 (just as the SARB065 Cocktail Time replacement also has a 4R35 rather than a 6R15, for a little bit but not much less money than the old model) and the SARX033/035 with a 6R15, pushed up at the top end.


----------



## slow_mo

huangcjz said:


> Ah, I meant brick-and-mortar AD stores, since OP said that they'd tried both on in store and compared them together back-to-back at the same time - for online-only retailers, I know that Long Island Watch also carries JDM models such as the SARX055.


Gnomon has a physical store in Singapore.


----------



## huangcjz

Does anyone know how many of the 1,881 are SJE073, and how many are SARA015?



slow_mo said:


> Gnomon has a physical store in Singapore.


Ah thanks, I didn't know that.


----------



## ki6h

Some new handsome new Presage watches at the Mimo's Long Beach web site.

SRPC83








SRPC79








SSA379


----------



## GregoryD

ki6h said:


> Some new handsome new Presage watches at the Mimo's Long Beach web site.
> 
> SRPC83
> View attachment 13491399
> 
> 
> SRPC79
> View attachment 13491401
> 
> 
> SSA379
> View attachment 13491403


I would use the word opposite of handsome to describe those, but to each their own


----------



## ki6h

that's three words ...


----------



## huangcjz

ki6h said:


> Some new handsome new Presage watches at the Mimo's Long Beach web site.
> 
> SRPC83
> 
> SRPC79
> 
> SSA379


Yes, those are 3 of 5 of the new line of PRESAGE Karesansui (Japanese Zen Garden) models announced at Baselworld 2018 in March - the other 2 are black dialled versions of the 3-hand (SRPC81J1) and open-heart (SSA377J1) models. According to the report of the announcement:

"Seiko has a new series of Presage models that have a dial texture inspired by the depth and texture of a Karesansui (Japanese Zen Garden).

The dial texture will create shadows in the same way as the furrows in a Japanese Zen garden."

I saw live photos of them a few months ago, but it seems like they're becoming more widely distributed now. They're a bit large for my taste at 41.7 mm (3-hand) and 41.8 mm (open heart) in diameter - the small Roman numerals means there's a lot of negative space on the 3-handers, making them look even larger. I know it's due to lining up with the outer edge of the date window, but most other watches just have a cut-off marker where the date window is. In my opinion, the other models might fill that a bit better with the open heart and 24-hour sub-dial, but look a bit odd with only 1 side of the dial having alternating Roman numerals and batons for hour markers, whereas the other doesn't. The leaf-shape of the hands also seems to make the hands look shorter than they actually are. Details of all 5 models can be found here: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2018/3/24/baselworld-2018-releases-presage-karesansui-zen-garden


----------



## huangcjz

joelbny said:


> How about a video?


There's one here:


----------



## ki6h

Thanks for the heads-up, huangcjz! Here are the other two:

SRPC81J1









SSA377J1


----------



## josayeee

I hope this is not a repost. There looks to be a remixed SKX with a smart band? 4r movement and glass case back.









wena wrist


----------



## Cobia

josayeee said:


> I hope this is not a repost. There looks to be a remixed SKX with a smart band? 4r movement and glass case back.
> 
> View attachment 13492089
> 
> 
> wena wrist


Looks very nice imo, love the bezel, its a long bow to draw but almost looks like a new SKX going on the case.

Big winner regardless.

looks like 22mm lugs to me but no depth rating on the dial and no X, strange.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

^ WTF? I like it though. Didn't see that coming. Like those retro lume plots and the 12 O' Clock.


----------



## khd

That Wena model is pretty cool looking (especially love the grip on the bezel edge) but a lot pricier than an SKX at around JPY90,000.

I’d kind of like one but only if I could get it for cheaper without the “smart” band... I know I’m probably in the minority but I hate my phone and see it as a necessary evil so the last thing I want is some smart watch thing ruining my love of watches!


----------



## mali

josayeee said:


> I hope this is not a repost. There looks to be a remixed SKX with a smart band? 4r movement and glass case back.
> 
> View attachment 13492089
> 
> 
> wena wrist


I like everything, except the bracelet.


----------



## jerouy

josayeee said:


> I hope this is not a repost. There looks to be a remixed SKX with a smart band? 4r movement and glass case back.
> 
> View attachment 13492089
> 
> 
> wena wrist


The page says it is _NOT_ supposed to be used as a dive watch...which is a shame considering the style and price...


----------



## yankeexpress

Terrific Countdown Bezel. Don’t see those too often.

Square shaped indices with round lume plots.


----------



## Snaggletooth

5 atm WR











josayeee said:


> I hope this is not a repost. There looks to be a remixed SKX with a smart band? 4r movement and glass case back.
> 
> View attachment 13492089
> 
> 
> wena wrist


----------



## JoeOBrien

That's cool. It even has the old-style snakey-S signed crown.


----------



## Cobia

Snaggletooth said:


> 5 atm WR
> 
> View attachment 13492369


Aaah ok, its a faux dive watch, a casual watch with a 50m rating.

Strange of them to do that, why not just make it a 200m diver?

Oh well, looks good anyway.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Presumably because they can't or don't want to waterproof the bracelet to that depth, so there's no point doing it for the watch.


----------



## Cobia

JoeOBrien said:


> Presumably because they can't or don't want to waterproof the bracelet to that depth, so there's no point doing it for the watch.


Waterproof the bracelet for that depth?

I dont think they are making a watch with the bracelet or strap being their first or most important objective Joe.

They could have thrown a cheap rubber on that would have been fine for any depth if thats your argument.


----------



## verdi88

Here are photos of my Presage Karesansui watch.









Sent from my ASUS_Z017DA using Tapatalk


----------



## imdamian

i believe sony jp actually does sell the bracelet separately at ard 34,880 jpy? its more like seiko x sony. like the watch, don't like the price. btw they are limited editions (silver 700/pvd 300).


----------



## MID

There is much to like here. But . . . Roman numerals do not automatically make something "classy."



ki6h said:


> Some new handsome new Presage watches at the Mimo's Long Beach web site.
> 
> SRPC83
> View attachment 13491399
> 
> 
> SRPC79
> View attachment 13491401
> 
> 
> SSA379
> View attachment 13491403


----------



## JoeOBrien

Cobia said:


> Waterproof the bracelet for that depth?
> 
> I dont think they are making a watch with the bracelet or strap being their first or most important objective Joe.
> 
> They could have thrown a cheap rubber on that would have been fine for any depth if thats your argument.


You know it's a 'smart' bracelet, right? The bracelet is the main point of the whole thing. If the watch was designed specifically for that range, then it stands to reason that they're not going to bother waterproofing the watch to 200m if they're not going to do it for the bracelet. It would be a waste of money.


----------



## Cobia

JoeOBrien said:


> You know it's a 'smart' bracelet, right? The bracelet is the main point of the whole thing. If the watch was designed specifically for that range, then it stands to reason that they're not going to bother waterproofing the watch to 200m if they're not going to do it for the bracelet. It would be a waste of money.


Aaah sorry joe, i didnt realise that, my mistake, you are probably spot on mate.


----------



## depwnz

wow Seiko decides to enter Moser's market
SCXP126
¥23,000


----------



## DarthVedder

Cobia said:


> Waterproof the bracelet for that depth?
> 
> I dont think they are making a watch with the bracelet or strap being their first or most important objective Joe.
> 
> They could have thrown a cheap rubber on that would have been fine for any depth if thats your argument.


It is a smart bracelet.


----------



## georgefl74

josayeee said:


> I hope this is not a repost. There looks to be a remixed SKX with a smart band? 4r movement and glass case back.
> 
> View attachment 13492089
> 
> 
> wena wrist


Looks very nice and I'd buy one just to mock my friends with smartwatches...but its kinda heavy at 85gr (band) + 75gr (watch head). The electronic wallet function looks cool too but I'm guessing its Japan-only. Maybe they'll release versions for the US and EU markets.

Bezel does look splendid though. I'm guessing they'll be sought after as modding parts.

Also, the watch is rated 5ATM too. Not just the band. That's piss poor performance.


----------



## huangcjz

Cobia said:


> Aaah sorry joe, i didnt realise that, my mistake, you are probably spot on mate.


The smart band is why the watch is so expensive for what it is - almost as much of the cost actually goes towards the smart band rather than for the watch head.


----------



## timetellinnoob

georgefl74 said:


> Bezel does look splendid though. I'm guessing they'll be sought after as modding parts.


i'm just guessing but i don't know if it will just fit straight up. since it's not actually a diver i have a feeling it attaches in a different way than would be expected.


----------



## timetellinnoob

how the hell did i double post this...


----------



## Scout

That Wenar model looks neat but is kinda pointless if it isn’t a dive watch. Sigh. Name is terrible too. Should have been a stand alone dive watch.


----------



## georgefl74

timetellinnoob said:


> i'm just guessing but i don't know if it will just fit straight up. since it's not actually a diver i have a feeling it attaches in a different way than would be expected.


Should be standard 60-clicks but clockwise. That's just reverse direction teeth on the bezel click spring. No biggie.


----------



## Aussiehoudini

josayeee said:


> I hope this is not a repost. There looks to be a remixed SKX with a smart band? 4r movement and glass case back.
> 
> View attachment 13492089
> 
> 
> wena wrist


I have only one question: do i get the black or the silver  Limited to 300 units only too.


----------



## yonsson

imdamian said:


> i believe sony jp actually does sell the bracelet separately at ard 34,880 jpy? its more like seiko x sony. like the watch, don't like the price. btw they are limited editions (silver 700/pvd 300).
> 
> View attachment 13493137


Looks pretty stupid for a smart thing. Putting the display where it will get scratched, no micro adjustments, long links, straight endlinks. 
Same goes for the watch, very strange design choices with double lume plots on the dial.


----------



## Galaga

Any news on a new Alpinist ?


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> Any news on a new Alpinist ?


Yes........its very worried that the old green model has ruined its life.


----------



## StufflerMike

Nyhad said:


> I haven't bought my first watch yet. Please, can anyone share their experience buying from ioomobile.com? I cant find a review of this site. They're one the top rated ebay seller btw


Nyhad,

I reviewed all of your posts here on WUS. Five times you inquired about ioomobile.com. If you can't find a review here or elsewhere there probably isn't one. Anyway, there's no need to ask five times unless you want to draw our attention to this seller ?


----------



## Seppia

georgefl74 said:


> Also, the watch is rated 5ATM too. Not just the band. That's piss poor performance.


I would bet the watch has the exact same build process that the SKX has. 
It would surprised me greatly if it's not the same case, crystal, caseback, crown, etc. 
it would be amazingly cost-ineffective to do otherwise, so maybe they don't test the watch to iso standards but I bet I could dive 100 dives with it on a nato with no issues.
It's an SKX with poor looking hour markers, a very cool bezel and a horrible looking bracelet.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Seppia said:


> I would bet the watch has the exact same build process that the SKX has.
> It would surprised me greatly if it's not the same case, crystal, caseback, crown, etc.


Well it doesn't have the same caseback, that's why it's 50m instead of 200m. They have a generic Seiko 5 50m display back. The case number on the back doesn't match the usual SKX case code. Also, I mentioned earlier that the crown is signed with the old snake 'S', so it's not the same crown either. Probably still a screw-down but we don't know.


----------



## Seppia

Aha
I missed the display case back thing. I stand corrected sorry.


----------



## yankeexpress

Introducing the new high beat 6r35 [should say 6L35] inside the new Limited to 1881 pcs. SJE073 email announcement by Gnomon this morning:

Seiko Watches - Presage Automatic "Snowflake" - Ltd Ed. 1881pcs Ref. SJE073J1


----------



## brandon\

yankeexpress said:


> Introducing the new high beat 6r35 inside the new *Limited *to 1881 pcs. SJE073 email announcement by Gnomon this morning:
> 
> Seiko Watches - Presage Automatic "Snowflake" - Ltd Ed. 1881pcs Ref. SJE073J1


Getting real sick of your crap right now, Seiko.


----------



## JoeOBrien

I wish people wouldn't immediately call something a snowflake because it has a white textured dial. The Starlight cocktail LEs had the same texture. Are they inspired by snow?



> The silverish white snowflake dial is inspired by snow.


On the GS snowflake it is, sure, not this. This dial looks nothing like snow, more like a frosted window. Everybody good with that? The SJE073 "Frosty"?

Also it's 6L35, not 6R35.

I'll shut up now.


----------



## georgefl74

yankeexpress said:


> Introducing the new high beat 6r35 inside the new Limited to 1881 pcs. SJE073 email announcement by Gnomon this morning:


I dare say its _perfect_


----------



## yankeexpress

JoeOBrien said:


> Also it's 6L35, not 6R35.
> 
> I'll shut up now.


You may be correct, but in the article "the first Seiko to use the 6R35 movement"

In the specs it says "6L35"

I have seen mistakes in prior Gnomon statements, usually corrected later.

Edit: the dial has 6L35


----------



## GregoryD

I like this a lot, but jeez do we really need the same 5-link bracelet Seiko has been producing for decades, with poorly integrated end links and crappy clasp? I know Seiko can do better.


----------



## yankeexpress

JoeOBrien said:


> Also it's 6L35, not 6R35.
> 
> I'll shut up now.


You may be correct, but in the article "the first Seiko to use the 6R35 movement"

In the specs it says "6L35"

I have seen mistakes in prior Gnomon statements, usually corrected later.

Edit: First time I have seen a double post split with another post. Sheesh.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Yeah I know you were just repeating what they said, it was directed at them. The watch was announced about six months ago, with fairly big emphasis on the new caliber, so there's plenty of material they could have checked against.



GregoryD said:


> I like this a lot, but jeez do we really need the same 5-link bracelet Seiko has been producing for decades, with poorly integrated end links and crappy clasp? I know Seiko can do better.


Even GS end links aren't amazing, so it's unlikely they'll improve much in lower lines. Unfortunately it's just one of those things that Seiko doesn't really care about.


----------



## huangcjz

georgefl74 said:


> I dare say its _perfect_


Personally, I prefer the dial (no double markers at 3, 6, and 9, and no micro-engraved lines and black instead of blue for the dial text and chapter ring markers), straight-edged dauphine hand shape rather than the slightly curved-edge leaf-shaped hands from the SARX033/SARX035, the cleaner look of the single bezel rather than the double bezel, and more unusual case material (titanium rather than stainless steel) of the SARX055. Also, I feel like the raised "S" on the crown is more prone to wear down than a engraved "S" would be over the decades, as can be seen on vintage SEIKO watches from the 1950s, 1960s, and 1970s.


----------



## huangcjz

brandon\ said:


> Getting real sick of your crap right now, Seiko.


I wouldn't be surprised if they released a non-limited edition of the same watch but with black printing on the dial instead of blue in the future - they did this with the enamel-dialled watches, which were a limited edition with a red "12" numeral when first introduced in 2013, and then a non-limited edition with a black "12" numeral instead was released in 2016.


----------



## JoeOBrien

They'll probably do a non-limited one later with a different dial, i.e. not the fibreglass texture thing. I look forward to seeing what other models they put the 6L into.



huangcjz said:


> I feel like the raised "S" on the crown is more prone to wear down than a engraved "S" would be over the decades, as can be seen on vintage SEIKO watches from the 1950s, 1960s, and 1970s.


Embossed crowns look way cooler than engraved ones. You can't really complain that a crown gets a little worn after 50 years


----------



## huangcjz

JoeOBrien said:


> They'll probably do a non-limited one later with a different dial, i.e. not the fibreglass texture thing. I look forward to seeing what other models they put the 6L into.


Yes, I doubt they'd go to the expense and effort to make new tooling for the case for just a single limited edition. I'd also expect a black-dialled version, as with the SARX035 and SARX057, at least.



JoeOBrien said:


> Embossed crowns look way cooler than engraved ones. You can't really complain that a crown gets a little worn after 50 years


I guess this is just a difference of opinion. I also don't like them as much as the edges on a raised shape can't be as sharp as those on an engraved one, due to the feel on the skin. They also have that raised ring around the outside of the crown to try and prevent wear on the "S", which makes the crown look less clean in my opinion.


----------



## huangcjz

Galaga said:


> Any news on a new Alpinist ?


I really doubt that there will be a new model as a replacement outside of the SRPA77.


----------



## ltylty

JoeOBrien said:


> They'll probably do a non-limited one later with a different dial, i.e. not the fibreglass texture thing. I look forward to seeing what other models they put the 6L into.
> 
> Embossed crowns look way cooler than engraved ones. You can't really complain that a crown gets a little worn after 50 years


My guess for the non-limited edition: change the dial (non frosty) or remove the blues (non-blue second hands, dial text and chapter ring markers)

Embossed crows looks more classy too.


----------



## ltylty

JoeOBrien said:


> They'll probably do a non-limited one later with a different dial, i.e. not the fibreglass texture thing. I look forward to seeing what other models they put the 6L into.
> 
> Embossed crowns look way cooler than engraved ones. You can't really complain that a crown gets a little worn after 50 years


My guess for the non-limited edition: change the dial (non frosty) or remove the blues (non-blue second hands, dial text and chapter ring markers)

Embossed crows looks more classy too.


----------



## Aussiehoudini

Aussiehoudini said:


> I have only one question: do i get the black or the silver  Limited to 300 units only too.


OK I give up: seems to be hard to buy as the links go to rakuten or yahoo japan. Maybe it's juts me 

Any suggestions on the easiest way to buy one?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

JoeOBrien said:


> I wish people wouldn't immediately call something a snowflake because it has a white textured dial. The Starlight cocktail LEs had the same texture. Are they inspired by snow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The silverish white snowflake dial is inspired by snow.
> 
> 
> 
> On the GS snowflake it is, sure, not this. This dial looks nothing like snow, more like a frosted window. Everybody good with that? The SJE073 "Frosty"?
> 
> Also it's 6L35, not 6R35.
> 
> I'll shut up now.
Click to expand...

Well, maybe moon lit snow. And there you go, the "moonlight".


----------



## JoeOBrien

It literally looks like fiberglass to me, so I'm afraid giving it a cutesy nickname won't help


----------



## Seppia

GregoryD said:


> I like this a lot, but jeez do we really need the same 5-link bracelet Seiko has been producing for decades, with poorly integrated end links and crappy clasp? I know Seiko can do better.


At $2k this horrible end link/lug fit is simply inexcusable. 
The lugs are too straight/flat, at 41mm for a dressy watch it may look terrible on sub 7inches wrists.

I really like the thinness though, and judging from the date window position they may also integrate this movement in some better sized watches in the future.

Dislike this one model, but great news overall.


----------



## alexus87

Seppia said:


> At $2k this horrible end link/lug fit is simply inexcusable.
> The lugs are too straight/flat, at 41mm for a dressy watch it may look terrible on sub 7inches wrists.
> 
> I really like the thinness though, and judging from the date window position they may also integrate this movement in some better sized watches in the future.
> 
> Dislike this one model, but great news overall.


Honestly even on a 7 " wrist for a dressy watch it's too big. Bezel thickness and sapphire diameter also play a big role in how large if will wear.

Don't know what this obsession with 40-42mm dressier watches is, especially with Seiko. You're hard pressed to find many sub 40mm , 47mm lug to lug non-vintage Grand Seikos (excluding quartz).

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

Most of the contemporary Seiko sizes are ridiculous, the “best” examples being the SBEX divers and the hilariously gigantic new GS Chronos. 

Luckily it seems like they are staring to slowly dial the insanity back: the fantastic solar tuna and the Quartz GMT GS are very encouraging examples.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

^ At 41mm, it's the same size as the Tudor Ranger with a not *too* dissimilar bezel-dial case ratio. Not sure about the lug-to-lug though.

On my large wrist (7 3/4 inch) the Ranger is fine but still *feels* a little too big for a field watch (it should have been 39-40mm IMO). More of a bezel would have helped.

Therefore, on mere mortals with less Asgardian wrists, that 41mm Seiko dress watch is going to look like a dinner plate.


----------



## alexus87

LordBrettSinclair said:


> ^ At 41mm, it's the same size as the Tudor Ranger with a not *too* dissimilar bezel-dial case ratio. Not sure about the lug-to-lug though.
> 
> On my large wrist (7 3/4 inch) the Ranger is fine but still *feels* a little too big for a field watch (it should have been 39-40mm IMO). More of a bezel would have helped.
> 
> Therefore, on mere mortals with less Asgardian wrists, that 41mm Seiko dress watch is going to look like a dinner plate.


The ranger is about 48.2mm lug to lug , same size roughly as a Seamaster ceramic or an aqua racer (that will wear smaller).

Personally for dressier pieces and even dressier sport pieces I think 38-39mm is more than enough if you balance the lug to lug size , higher for larger wrists and lower for smaller.

*update

It took a bit of searching but managed to find the lug to lug on the Japanese Seiko site l. It's 46.3mm so pretty reasonable.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ErzengelG

You also need to consider that white dials without many details wear larger than the same dials in black.


----------



## barutanseijin

georgefl74 said:


> I dare say its _perfect_


Too big. What's the point of thin with a 40mm+ dial? And no watch with a date window can be perfect.


----------



## Memento Vivere

I will forever stand in opposition to the people that constantly decry Seiko's bracelets. I own Omega, Rolex, Hamilton, etc. I've seen and handled many _great_ bracelets. I owned the SARX055 and the bracelet was _great_. The bracelet on the Transocean is _great._ The bracelet on the new 62mas inspired SPB is _great._ The "new" H reinforced clasp (on the Transocean and SPB) is _good._

I completely accept that opinions/tastes differ, but for the life of me I can't figure out what some of you see when talking about the quality of bracelets found on the likes of the new SJE078 or any of the models I mentioned above.

I love the SBDX017 bracelet too, another that is frequently criticized.

Do I agree their clasps could use some updating? Definitely. The non ratcheting diver's extensions are also annoying and uncomfortable. Totally agree there. Also, end link fit can be hit or miss, but on most of the mid - upper ranges I've never noticed it being especially poor.

I may be wrong, but I feel like people judge too much based on perceived weight, like weight always implies quality. The Turtle bracelet people seem to like and ironically it's my least favorite bracelet as I find it far too thick and heavy and I don't wear any of my five Turtles on it.

I don't know, I know I'm a (card carrying) Seiko fanboy but I definitely have my criticisms of the brand; bracelet quality was just never one of them. Especially on their newer mid range models where I feel they've noticeably improved them.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Memento Vivere said:


> I will forever stand in opposition to the people that constantly decry Seiko's bracelets. I own Omega, Rolex, Hamilton, etc. I've seen and handled many _great_ bracelets. I owned the SARX055 and the bracelet was _great_. The bracelet on the Transocean is _great._ The bracelet on the new 62mas inspired SPB is _great._ The "new" H reinforced clasp (on the Transocean and SPB) is _good._
> 
> I completely accept that opinions/tastes differ, but for the life of me I can't figure out what some of you see when talking about the quality of bracelets found on the likes of the new SJE078 or any of the models I mentioned above.
> 
> I love the SBDX017 bracelet too, another that is frequently criticized.
> 
> Do I agree their clasps could use some updating? Definitely. The non ratcheting diver's extensions are also annoying and uncomfortable. Totally agree there. Also, end link fit can be hit or miss, but on most of the mid - upper ranges I've never noticed it being especially poor.
> 
> I may be wrong, but I feel like people judge too much based on perceived weight, like weight always implies quality. The Turtle bracelet people seem to like and ironically it's my least favorite bracelet as I find it far too thick and heavy and I don't wear any of my five Turtles on it.
> 
> I don't know, I know I'm a (card carrying) Seiko fanboy but I definitely have my criticisms of the brand; bracelet quality was just never one of them. Especially on their newer mid range models where I feel they've noticeably improved them.


Hmmm, I kind of agree. When it comes to low end Seikos, weirdly I think that is where they stand out. The bracelets are not high quality, but compared to other watches at the same price point, they are not bad. I remember when I first got my Seiko 5 FF I hated the bracelet (switched it out immediately), but then I bought a few Orients...that completely changed my view. They are far superior to Orient at that price point.
Mid range area, I agree for the most part. Unlike most people, I think the bracelet on the Sumo is fantastic. I love the fit and finish, and feel that it can be deceiving until you put it on. But at the same time, I have several watches at a similar price point with better bracelets. My Mido and Tissots have beautiful bracelets that are far superior to my Sumo's, so I guess a better way to put it is the Sumo's bracelet upgrade is commensurate with its overall increase in quality and price, but compared to other watches outside of the Seiko universe, it does not seem so great.


----------



## georgefl74

barutanseijin said:


> Too big. What's the point of thin with a 40mm+ dial? And no watch with a date window can be perfect.


We may argue dimensions all day long but proportions are perfect. I've got a large wrist. Suck on that.

And any watch w/o a date is incomplete. Heck every Japanese watch w/o day of the week in Kanji is incomplete so I may have jumped the gun on perfection.

Memento has a point, there's a lot of knee-jerk reaction here. They've been letting out some fine bracelets lately. People seem to have the script ready whenever a new Seiko comes out.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

I've never had bracelet problems with Seiko. Dammit, the bracelet on my 2nd Generation Monster was great. My Alpinist? Ditto, very comfortable. I'm wearing it now, I hardly know it's there.


----------



## yonsson

Memento Vivere said:


> I don't know, I know I'm a (card carrying) Seiko fanboy but I definitely have my criticisms of the brand; bracelet quality was just never one of them. Especially on their newer mid range models where I feel they've noticeably improved them.











I kind of agree but not fully. Here you see the SBGH257 (GS Hi-beat diver) on top of a mm600. The 257-bracelet is a lot better, it's in fact the only bracelet on a SEIKO diver's watch (except for the SBBN031 bracelet) thats thick enough to balance up for a thick SEIKO diver's case. The Transocean has an intergrated bracelet, so that's cheating. The 257 bracelet is thick, robust AND beautiful. The clasp however is the same lame ~10 years old ratchet type. That's OK for a €2000 watch but definitely not OK for a €12000 watch.









Here is another example, the SBGE015/215 clasp. It's the same clasp that the Springdrive chronograhs use. It's the best GS clasp available and should be used for every GS IMHO. For some reason it's not used for the new LE model. But in comparison to other brands at €8000 its embarrassing.

You simply don't buy an expensive SEIKO or GS for the bracelet or the clasp. But that's OK for me, they haven't improved the last 10 years so I'm used to it.


----------



## yonsson

Hmmm. Pics not working, that’s strange.


----------



## barutanseijin

georgefl74 said:


> barutanseijin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too big. What's the point of thin with a 40mm+ dial? And no watch with a date window can be perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> We may argue dimensions all day long but proportions are perfect. I've got a large wrist. Suck on that.
> 
> And any watch w/o a date is incomplete. Heck every Japanese watch w/o day of the week in Kanji is incomplete so I may have jumped the gun on perfection.
> 
> Memento has a point, there's a lot of knee-jerk reaction here. They've been letting out some fine bracelets lately. People seem to have the script ready whenever a new Seiko comes out.
Click to expand...

I didn't say anything about the bracelet. I don't know what you're going on about there.

A dress watch should not call attention to itself. A large one does, unless you're King Kong. Neither you nor i are that big.

Taking a second look i noticed another imperfection: the blue "Presage". The blue makes the Presage branding stand out a bit more than usual. It may not be a deal breaker, but the watch would be better without it.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> Hmmm. Pics not working, that's strange.


For some reason, when this happens on WatchUSeek, it sometimes works for me if you right-click on the "missing image" icon and choose to open the image in a new tab - the image then shows for me in a new tab, so it does work as a link to the images, just not embedding them. This works for me on your 2 images that you've just posted.

Edit: They're working as embedded for me now, perhaps either because it took some time for the embed to work on WatchUSeek, or because I opened them separately first before refreshing the page, so they're cached in my browser now?


----------



## yonsson

barutanseijin said:


> I didn't say anything about the bracelet. I don't know what you're going on about there.
> 
> A dress watch should not call attention to itself. A large one does, unless you're King Kong. Neither you nor i are that big.
> 
> Taking a second look i noticed another imperfection: the blue "Presage". The blue makes the Presage branding stand out a bit more than usual. It may not be a deal breaker, but the watch would be better without it.


It's not a dress watch in the classic sense. For that you need to look at Credor.


----------



## Cobia

georgefl74 said:


> We may argue dimensions all day long but proportions are perfect. I've got a large wrist. Suck on that.
> 
> And any watch w/o a date is incomplete. Heck every Japanese watch w/o day of the week in Kanji is incomplete so I may have jumped the gun on perfection.
> 
> Memento has a point, there's a lot of knee-jerk reaction here. They've been letting out some fine bracelets lately. People seem to have the script ready whenever a new Seiko comes out.


Spot on, this blogs knee jerk city lol, some people think every new seiko is specially made for them and if its not the skys falling and 'seiko sucks' lol.
Guys with 6.5'' wrists up in arms that a 41mm watch is huge and seikos gone crazy lol, gives me a giggle every time.


----------



## JoeOBrien

barutanseijin said:


> Taking a second look i noticed another imperfection: the blue "Presage". The blue makes the Presage branding stand out a bit more than usual. It may not be a deal breaker, but the watch would be better without it.


The Presage branding is always a deal breaker for me. I don't even know why I dislike it so much. On the surface it's because I see absolutely no reason for having sub-branding on a dial, except maybe because it helps people differentiate various models at a glance, a job that could be handled just as well by a hang tag. But then, I wouldn't really care about having the Seiko 5 logo on a dial, and the old GS branding didn't bother me either. I think it's just that the Presage logo is barely even a logo - it just looks like an extra word cluttering up the dial, not even in a particularly distinctive font. Maybe I would like it if it was written in some nice cursive font, or better yet replaced with a simple applied logo. For some reason I just have the same reaction to seeing 'Presage' as I have when I see "Limited Edition" on the dial. Just looks completely pointless.

Also I don't like the blue minute track. You should really consult me about these things, Seiko.


----------



## georgefl74

barutanseijin said:


> A dress watch should not call attention to itself. A large one does, unless you're King Kong. Neither you nor i are that big.


47mm. I want to thank my mom, dad and evolution.


----------



## Cobia

GregoryD said:


> I like this a lot, but jeez do we really need the same 5-link bracelet Seiko has been producing for decades, with poorly integrated end links and crappy clasp? I know Seiko can do better.


Bro the bracelet looks absolutely stunning, have a look at the finishing.
No GS have poorly integrated end links, every angle and design is purposely made that way.
The clasp wont be crap, thats not a regular seiko bracelet.


----------



## 6R15

josayeee said:


> I hope this is not a repost. There looks to be a remixed SKX with a smart band? 4r movement and glass case back.
> 
> View attachment 13492089
> 
> 
> wena wrist


I just want the watch head and not the lame bracelet


----------



## GregoryD

Cobia said:


> Bro the bracelet looks absolutely stunning, have a look at the finishing.
> No GS have poorly integrated end links, every angle and design is purposely made that way.
> The clasp wont be crap, thats not a regular seiko bracelet.


I agree that the finishing might be nice, and GS finishing is indeed amazing. But Seiko needs to up its overall bracelet game, even on GS. The fit and design is sub-par, imo.


----------



## ltylty

Cobia said:


> Spot on, this blogs knee jerk city lol, some people think every new seiko is specially made for them and if its not the skys falling and 'seiko sucks' lol.
> Guys with 6.5'' wrists up in arms that a 41mm watch is huge and seikos gone crazy lol, gives me a giggle every time.


Not sure why the complaints, I find sje073 looks great even on my small 6 inch wrist.


----------



## yonsson

GregoryD said:


> I agree that the finishing might be nice, and GS finishing is indeed amazing. But Seiko needs to up its overall bracelet game, even on GS. The fit and design is sub-par, imo.


Neither finishing not design is sub par but I can understand that people think it's too flexible compared to the stiff Swiss made bracelets. The clasps however, that's another story.

Can hardly wait until the Baselworld leaks surface, should be November/December if history repeats itself.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Cobia said:


> No GS have poorly integrated end links, every angle and design is purposely made that way.


There's often a little more play in the end link fit than you'd see elsewhere. Enough that you can see the spring bars in the gap. Nothing to get in a tizzy about, but not really worthy of the position they're trying to place GS in.


----------



## wwwppp

Cobia said:


> Bro the bracelet looks absolutely stunning, have a look at the finishing.
> No GS have poorly integrated end links, every angle and design is purposely made that way.
> The clasp wont be crap, thats not a regular seiko bracelet.


GS bracelet is not crap, but they are not up to the standard of other similarly priced watches in general
I don't know why they would make a clasp that doesn't flush with the bracelet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Luckily I don't care about bracelets - I take them straight off any watch I get and replace them with a leather or silicone strap. I really do wish that there was a cheaper leather or silicone strap option for every model of watch instead of having to spend extra money on bracelets which I never use, though. SEIKO has this for some of their watches, but not for the SARX range and SJE073.

The blue 62MAS re-interpretation comes with a black silicone strap and costs 200 less than the black model with a bracelet, but there's no option of either silicone or bracelet (or an easy retail option for both together, for those who want it, or the blue silicone strap from the PADI model for the standard blue model instead) for both models - I'd like the black model with a black silicone strap.

People wouldn't buy the bracelet itself for as much as 200, and then you have the cost of buying the OEM strap, which aren't cheap, so you don't make your money back, and there's the hassle and cost of selling and shipping.


----------



## Cobia

JoeOBrien said:


> There's often a little more play in the end link fit than you'd see elsewhere. Enough that you can see the spring bars in the gap. Nothing to get in a tizzy about, but not really worthy of the position they're trying to place GS in.


Thats disappointing to hear, oh well looks like they need to up their bracelet game by the sounds of it.
I have a good handle of them often in the Seiko boutique but have never noticed, i'll look harder next time.
cheers


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> There's often a little more play in the end link fit than you'd see elsewhere. Enough that you can see the spring bars in the gap. Nothing to get in a tizzy about, but not really worthy of the position they're trying to place GS in.


Which models? My experience is the opposite, that they have such a tight fit that it's a pain to get them off and on.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Last one I remember seeing it on was one of the ceramic models, but I've seen it occasionally on various steel models. Just a slight gap sometimes, if not at the sides then where the endlink meets the case. Not saying it's always there, I've just seen it more than once. Obviously it's not that common if the ones you've owned have been fine.


----------



## brandon\

georgefl74 said:


> I've got a large wrist. Suck on that.


Mmm&#8230; I have more of a foot fetish.


----------



## brandon\

Cobia said:


> Spot on, this blogs knee jerk city lol, some people think every new seiko is specially made for them and if its not the skys falling&#8230;


Thank you. You are exactly right. Some people act like if a mass-produced item isn't tailor-fit to them, it's crap. It's almost on the level of a child throwing a tantrum and having to explain the the world doesn't revolve around or cater to them.


----------



## JoeOBrien

People do overreact, but to be fair, when it comes to size, Seiko is neglecting the smaller cases these days. Look how popular the SARB033 was. I doubt it would have been as popular if it was 42mm, even 40mm. They just have to look at something like the new 38mm Hamilton khaki to see that a watch doesn't have to be big to be a hit. 

I do feel for the smaller-wristed folk sometimes, like when I'm looking through Instagram and I keep seeing turtles or Marinemasters eclipsing the feeble wrists many a Seiko fan


----------



## huangcjz

JoeOBrien said:


> People do overreact, but to be fair, when it comes to size, Seiko is neglecting the smaller cases these days. Look how popular the SARB033 was. I doubt it would have been as popular if it was 42mm, even 40mm.


Case in point - the SARY055/SARY057 at 41 mm which replaced the SARB033/SARB035 are nowhere near as popular as the SARBs are.


----------



## huangcjz

JoeOBrien said:


> I think it's just that the Presage logo is barely even a logo - it just looks like an extra word cluttering up the dial, not even in a particularly distinctive font.


Do you dislike these too, which are all plainer than the font used for the "PRESAGE" branding, then?


----------



## kamonjj

yonsson said:


> Neither finishing not design is sub par but I can understand that people think it's too flexible compared to the stiff Swiss made bracelets. The clasps however, that's another story.
> 
> Can hardly wait until the Baselworld leaks surface, should be November/December if history repeats itself.


I feel that the clasp design is the problem. The endlink fitment and links themselves are plenty quality for me. The finishing is Top notch. The clasp needs some micro adjust system that is better than the mm300/SD divers design. Those clasps hurt my hand by digging into my wrist when extended. I don't have any issues with Rolex or omega designs. It's sad when micros can produce a better clasp than the GS line.


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> Last one I remember seeing it on was one of the ceramic models, but I've seen it occasionally on various steel models. Just a slight gap sometimes, if not at the sides then where the endlink meets the case. Not saying it's always there, I've just seen it more than once. Obviously it's not that common if the ones you've owned have been fine.


I have owned more than 10 different GS models and I've never had an issue with that. Perhaps what you saw were photos of exhibition prototypes for Baselworld and reviews.


----------



## yonsson

kamonjj said:


> I feel that the clasp design is the problem. The endlink fitment and links themselves are plenty quality for me. The finishing is Top notch. The clasp needs some micro adjust system that is better than the mm300/SD divers design. Those clasps hurt my hand by digging into my wrist when extended. I don't have any issues with Rolex or omega designs. It's sad when micros can produce a better clasp than the GS line.


I agree with you completely. The clasps needs an upgrade and that goes for all GS models and Prospex models. I like the Prospex ratcheting also but it's not ok when we enter the €3000-€4000 price range.


----------



## imdamian

SPB083 special edition coming soon in oct.


----------



## JoeOBrien

It was a bit of a dick move not making the SPB079 dial blue so they could put it in this limited/special model  

If the dial becomes available at some point, I might need to do some modding.


----------



## georgefl74

imdamian said:


> SPB083 special edition coming soon in oct.
> 
> View attachment 13502471


I don't think that diluting the design with a host of different special editions that fast is a good thing.


----------



## brandon\

imdamian said:


> SPB083 special edition coming soon in oct.
> 
> View attachment 13502471


So.... *"special"*... not _*"limited"*_...

Best not be limited.


----------



## sammyl1000

imdamian said:


> SPB083 special edition coming soon in oct.
> 
> View attachment 13502471


I'm I right in thinking the previous one was the same dial but rubber only?


----------



## imdamian

i forgot to mention SPB083 is the 'great blue hole special edition', comes with rubber and steel bracelet.

there are also 3 other cocktail releases (not comfirm limited 1200pcs?)

SRPC97








SSA385








SRPC99


----------



## 59yukon01

sammyl1000 said:


> I'm I right in thinking the previous one was the same dial but rubber only?


Nope....that one was black dial with blue bezel.


----------



## sammyl1000

59yukon01 said:


> Nope....that one was black dial with blue bezel.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

yonsson said:


> I agree with you completely. The clasps needs an upgrade and that goes for all GS models and Prospex models. I like the Prospex ratcheting also but it's not ok when we enter the €3000-€4000 price range.


What do you think the odds are we will see a clasp redesign in 2019?


----------



## huangcjz

Here's another video of the SJE073 - I know that some people were asking to see one:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BnLjoW9n_Q8/

The comments in French on that post say (at the time that the comment was written) that all but one of them have already been sold, with there being an option on the last one, but it doesn't say out of how many. Since that post was made on the 1st of September, the only place I've heard of that got them that early was the SEIKO boutique in Lille, which got them at the end of August and had 10 pieces, so I'm guessing that's where the information is about. Though that user often posts about a SEIKO AD in Pithiviers, so that's where it could be about, so they could have fewer than 10 pieces, but they must have at least 3, if they said "1 left, the others already sold". The London boutique hadn't received them yet when I asked last week - the member of staff there was surprised when I told them that the Lille one already had them, since they didn't know that, and they didn't know when their pieces would be coming in - but they had a pre-order on 1 of their 10 pieces.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Oh look, another watch that everybody is going to call "baby Snowflake" 



imdamian said:


> SRPC97


This one looks like an homage to the 4L SARA005



imdamian said:


> SRPC99


----------



## ahonobaka

Even I can’t defend the amount of LE’s Seiko is releasing...


----------



## yonsson

kamonjj said:


> What do you think the odds are we will see a clasp redesign in 2019?


New GS/Prospex clasp: between slim and zero. 
New mechanical GS: Most likely
New GS diver's watch: Probably


----------



## suiko

Cobia said:


> Bro the bracelet looks absolutely stunning, have a look at the finishing.


True. You guys really have to see it in real life. I have it and and it's stunning. Pictures don't do justice.

View attachment 13506041


----------



## kamonjj

yonsson said:


> New GS/Prospex clasp: between slim and zero.
> New mechanical GS: Most likely
> New GS diver's watch: Probably


That's a bummer ....


----------



## Watch19

The SRPC97's dial looks exactly like the GS Snowflake but the minute hand on the GS gets closer to the seconds marks. Many Citizen's have short hands. Hope that does't become a habit with Seiko.

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=13503539&d=1537812645


----------



## JoeOBrien

It's been a habit for years. Short Hand Syndrome. And that dial doesn't look "exactly" like the snowflake, it's more a repeating pattern like brush strokes. But I grant you it looks alot closer than anything else that has been given the "baby" moniker.


----------



## huangcjz

There's a photo of a catalogue picture of the power reserve version of the "PRESAGE Leather" watch, model number SSA387J1, here:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BoH7uovCuQY/

Not sure if these "PRESAGE Leather" SARA005-inspired watches are limited editions like the "brush-stroke" ones.


----------



## huangcjz

suiko said:


> True. You guys really have to see it in real life. I have it and and it's stunning. Pictures don't do justice.
> 
> View attachment 13506041


I can't see your attachment (I guess it's a photo?)... :-(


----------



## huangcjz

Emperorwatch said:


> Its Really a nice Seiko, i did not Know that Seiko Got this Highclass Watches. I Love Victorinox by the way the doing also great quallity and close the the really high price watches. and they are still affordable. Where do you got this Seiko from? can somebody recommend a Page? or a model from seiko? i love to check out thier master pieces. just today i got inspired by seiko.


Which model are you talking about? Can you link a post from this thread that contains the watches you are talking about?

The SJE073 is the latest model that has been officially launched that we have full details about. It has a retail price of $2,200 USD, and is limited to 1,881 pieces: Seiko Watches - Presage Automatic "Snowflake" - Ltd Ed. 1881pcs Ref. SJE073J1

The SPB083 hasn't been officially announced yet, the image is from a leak, so we don't know the price or any other details, apart from that it's coming next month:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-829.html#post47082321

The SRPC97 (40 mm-diameter 3-hand), SRP845 (34 mm-diameter 3-hand), and SSA385 (power reserve) are limited editions, which I think might be due next month too. European pricing is 459€ for the SRPC97 and 559€ for the SSA385. The SRPC99 (40 mm-diameter 3-hand) and SSA387 (power reserve) PRESAGE Leather watches might be due next month along with them, or perhaps January next year: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-829.html#post47085711


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bnb9IvXHcIS/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BoH7uovCuQY/

The black PVD Save The Ocean Special Edition Solar Tuna Can (I think the model number is SBDJ045, though I think that's the Japanese model number rather than the international model number) is coming in January 2019 along with the rest of the black PVD Save The Ocean Special Editions, I think, though there are photos of what looks to be the actual watch already, so it could be sooner:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BnjTPJInumM/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BnZgCLUn0Xq/


----------



## huangcjz

Edit: double post.


----------



## suiko

Cobia said:


> Bro the bracelet looks absolutely stunning, have a look at the finishing.
> 
> 
> suiko said:
> 
> 
> 
> True. You guys really have to see it in real life. I have it and and it's stunning. Pictures don't do justice.
> 
> 
> huangcjz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see your attachment (I guess it's a photo?)... :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Strange. I'll post it again. 










abload.de/img/img_20180915_085231kcce4.jpg


----------



## yonsson

Watch19 said:


> The SRPC97's dial looks exactly like the GS Snowflake


Nope, not even close.


----------



## lethaltoes

https://www.credor.com/lineup/detail/?no=GCBE993









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Since we are having a stalemate in news I thought I'd share a photo of master watchmaker Takuya Nishinaka from the GS-event we had in Stockholm earlier this week. With all the promotion concentrated on USA this was the first ever official GS event in Sweden and we are happy to announce that the event was fully booked (150 attending) in less than a week. GSfam is very strong in Sweden. 
Have a great weekend!


----------



## georgefl74

I hope that's a new clasp he's working on.


----------



## fluence4

georgefl74 said:


> I hope that's a new clasp he's working on.


Rofl 😂😂🤣


----------



## kamonjj

fluence4 said:


> Rofl ???





georgefl74 said:


> I hope that's a new clasp he's working on.


+2, couldn't agree more and that was hilarious.


----------



## chalit

Black Snowflake (cr. Horology matters)


----------



## yonsson

Do you have to call every single new dial “snowflake”? 
I’d say it looks like tree bark or charcoal. That’s not the same structure as the Snowflake. Looks cool though.


----------



## MKN

Id second charcoal. Its a nice look. I bet it plays well with the light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

To be fair I think that actually is the snowflake pattern. Macros of the snowflake show off the ridges but not the 'drifts' if you know what I mean. But it's not white so you can't call it snowflake


----------



## arc13

5 new colours for "digituna" the white looks good
https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/


----------



## kamonjj

chalit said:


> Black Snowflake (cr. Horology matters)


Looks great but I wish it weren't the size of a hockey puck


----------



## Snaggletooth

The SBEP013 looks identical to my 001, apart from the lume pip on the bezel which all these new models are missing. 2,000 JPY cheaper too.



















arc13 said:


> 5 new colours for "digituna" the white looks good
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/


----------



## georgefl74

Hey new Alpinists on that site too


----------



## 59yukon01

There are already too many snowflake people in this world, so does a watch have to be referred to as one?


----------



## Impulse

59yukon01 said:


> There are already too many snowflake people in this world, so does a watch have to be referred to as one?


Constants in life:

1) Death

2) Taxes

3)TV commercials

4)"Foodies" describing ANY food has having a "nutty" flavour.

5) People on WUS whining about new Seiko offerings/assuming Seiko should make the same models forever.

6) Attempting to sound trendy/"in the know" by referring to every SARX or GS as having a "snowflake" dial or being a "snowflake" model.

It's the hip thing to do.


----------



## Seppia

Impulse said:


> Constants in life:
> 
> 1) Death
> 
> 2) Taxes
> 
> 3)TV commercials
> 
> 4)"Foodies" describing ANY food has having a "nutty" flavour.
> 
> 5) People on WUS whining about new Seiko offerings/assuming Seiko should make the same models forever.
> 
> 6) Attempting to sound trendy/"in the know" by referring to every SARX or GS as having a "snowflake" dial or being a "snowflake" model.
> 
> It's the hip thing to do.


7) people constantly whining about other users expressing their opinions on new seiko watches on a "new seiko watches" thread


----------



## Watch19

JoeOBrien said:


> To be fair I think that actually is the snowflake pattern. Macros of the snowflake show off the ridges but not the 'drifts' if you know what I mean. But it's not white so you can't call it snowflake


The texture looks very close to the snowflake pattern of the SBGA211 in black. It will be interesting to see how light will play off that black dial. 
Hope GS never contemplates a "yellow snow"(flake).


----------



## ThePlantGuy

1st Post!

Couldn't find anything else on it here but here's my SRPC99 in the metal. Picked it up today at the Seiko Boutique in NY. They had one, claimed they only received it yesterday. Needless to say I walked out with it.


----------



## JacobC

ThePlantGuy said:


> 1st Post!
> 
> Couldn't find anything else on it here but here's my SRPC99 in the metal. Picked it up today at the Seiko Boutique in NY. They had one, claimed they only received it yesterday. Needless to say I walked out with it.
> View attachment 13518013


That's the spirit!


----------



## raheelc

ThePlantGuy said:


> 1st Post!
> 
> Couldn't find anything else on it here but here's my SRPC99 in the metal. Picked it up today at the Seiko Boutique in NY. They had one, claimed they only received it yesterday. Needless to say I walked out with it.
> View attachment 13518013


Nice! Been meaning to stop by the boutique. If you don't mind, how much did you pick it up for?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Impulse

Seppia said:


> 7) people constantly whining about other users expressing their opinions on new seiko watches on a "new seiko watches" thread


Some people nitpick on a 1 mm difference in diameter.

I nitpick on comments.

I'm just weird like that - thanks for noticing! Seems like this falls in your "garden", so to speak.


----------



## Cobia

ThePlantGuy said:


> 1st Post!
> 
> Couldn't find anything else on it here but here's my SRPC99 in the metal. Picked it up today at the Seiko Boutique in NY. They had one, claimed they only received it yesterday. Needless to say I walked out with it.
> View attachment 13518013


Welcome aboard! absolutely beautiful mate, congrats, looks fantastic.


----------



## HmJ_FR

ThePlantGuy said:


> 1st Post!
> 
> Couldn't find anything else on it here but here's my SRPC99 in the metal. Picked it up today at the Seiko Boutique in NY. They had one, claimed they only received it yesterday. Needless to say I walked out with it.
> View attachment 13518013


Nice one, congrats and welcome! It seems that Presage is now going exclusively in the 4R35 direction, instead of the 6R15 in earlier series. More modern (I believe started in 2010) but less accurate, in my humble experience.


----------



## ThePlantGuy

$425 plus tax, they didn't have to twist my arm too much haha... They also had the baby snowflake, both shippos, the blue enamel etc just to name a few. They sometimes have stuff from JDM that they don't have on display (this SRPC99 was one of those) so I usually ask them what else they've got in the back. 

The new Black Dial Presages and the Zen Gardens were also there in the back but they're not really my cup of tea.


----------



## arc13

I have SBEP001 too, bought from Watchoutz. In fact, I was alerted to these new colours from Watchoutz FB posts. Was wondering too any difference besides the lume pip



Snaggletooth said:


> The SBEP013 looks identical to my 001, apart from the lume pip on the bezel which all these new models are missing. 2,000 JPY cheaper too.
> 
> View attachment 13516131
> 
> 
> View attachment 13516133


----------



## huangcjz

georgefl74 said:


> Hey new Alpinists on that site too


If people don't think/refuse to accept that the SRPA77 is the successor to the SARB017 (or the closest thing that we'll get) due to it being too different, then these watches are going to give them a stroke!

Digital Tuna (though not officially dubbed as such), now an officially-called Alpinist that's digital - whatever next?


----------



## huangcjz

ThePlantGuy said:


> 1st Post!
> 
> Couldn't find anything else on it here but here's my SRPC99 in the metal. Picked it up today at the Seiko Boutique in NY. They had one, claimed they only received it yesterday. Needless to say I walked out with it.


Welcome, and thanks for posting the photo! When I asked about the SRPC99, SRPC97, and the power reserve SSA versions of the two at the SEIKO Boutique in London on Thursday of last week, the person working there at the time didn't have a clue about them! They'd never heard of them, and didn't know they were coming, so I'm surprised that this is out so soon! I had hence assumed that they would be coming out in late October like the orange Samurai and 6309 re-issue.



ThePlantGuy said:


> They also had the baby snowflake, both shippos, the blue enamel etc just to name a few. They sometimes have stuff from JDM that they don't have on display (this SRPC99 was one of those) so I usually ask them what else they've got in the back.
> 
> The new Black Dial Presages and the Zen Gardens were also there in the back but they're not really my cup of tea.


I don't think the SRPC99 is JDM-only though, I think it's global. The pattern looks similar to the Shippo dial to me, just without the blue enamel glaze on top. Which black dial Presages do you mean?

The London Boutique do seem to be slower compared to other ones to get new watches - they didn't have the SJE073 when I checked last week, and the staff member was also surprised and didn't know that the Lille one had already had it since the end of August! Then again, one of the two staff members there last week didn't know that the SJE073 was a front-loader. They said that they had a pre-order on one of their allocation of 10 when I asked last week. They did have at least one of the Karesansui (Zen Garden) watches last week though, though I didn't look at it too closely, as it didn't appeal to me personally either - too big, amongst other personal preferences. London sold out of the blue enamel and Shippo watches quickly, as with most LEs. I guess they might probably get some more Shippos back in stock in the future, I don't know.

I did see the SJE073 when I went there again yesterday though, and the manager there said that they got it in a few days ago. They didn't have the SRPC99 on display that I saw yesterday, but I didn't ask about it again yesterday since they said they didn't know anything about it just over a week ago, and the same person who I spoke to there last week was also there along with the manager yesterday and didn't mention anything to me about it, although they had asked for my email to put me on the enquiries list regarding the new models last week.

I think they must send the discontinued JDM left-overs from Japan to the London Boutique, since when they opened just over a year ago (last August I think), I was surprised to see that they were filled with a lot of the old-logo-style Grand Seikos, despite it being after the announcement of the re-branding at Baselworld in March/April last year. They also still get SARB033, SARB017, sometimes SDGM001 and SDGM003, and the discontinued SBDX017 MM300 sent there in stock - they get sold, and get new stock in of them to replace them. They did also actually sell a CREDOR Eichi II there too, though. They usually have a CREDOR Fugaku Tourbillon on display too - that was on display last week, but not yesterday, so perhaps they've even sold that.

The SJE073 is pretty much as you'd expect from the photos you'll all have seen - I took my SARX055 there to compare with it directly. It looks visually a lot thinner than the SARX055, even though it isn't really that much thinner in actuality - they've done the classic trick of making the side profile bit that you see most obviously look a lot thinner, but it's just that the case-back bulges out a bit more roundly, and the bezel section is taller, which is also disguised by the line in between the two parts of the double bezel breaking it up a bit more.

Some things I was surprised by, that you might only notice more easily by having the two watches side-by-side, but you can actually see in retrospect in the press images side-by-side if you know they're there to look for:

The facets on the lugs of the SARX055 are a lot sharper (they are really sharp, straight lines) than on the SJE073, where they appear to have softened them out a bit (which I am personally disappointed by, since I prefer the sharp lines on the SARX055).

The printed marks on the chapter ring of the SJE073 are a bit bolder and thicker than that on the SARX055 - there are fewer on the SJE073. The double bezel on the SJE073 does make the bezel thicker than on the SARX055 as you'd expect, but it doesn't look that thicker/you don't really notice it due to it being broken up by the line in between the two parts of the double bezel.

On the SARX055, you can see a flowing line of the top of the mid-case flowing from lug-to-lug when looking directly from the front. That's covered and not visible from the front on the SJE073 due to the wider bezel.

The single indices on the SJE073 looked like they might possibly be a bit thinner than those on the SARX055? I think that could be an optical illusion though, due to being in comparison to the double indices on the SJE073. It's very difficult to tell, so any difference would be very small.

The micro-engraved lines on the double indices of the SARX055 aren't easily visible at normal viewing distances - they just give an iridescent sheen to the double indices.

I didn't really notice an obvious difference between the heat-blued second hand of the SJE073 and the presumably lacquer-coated/painted seconds hand of the SARX055. I'd presumed that the SJE073's second hand would be flatter, rather than round in profile on the top, since it doesn't have a coating, but the SJE073's looks rounded in profile on the top as well.

The SJE073 has a wider band of brushed finishing on the side edge of the bezel than the SARX055, which I was a bit surprised by, since it's thinner on the SARX055 than on the SARB033/035, which in turn is thinner than on the SARY055/057, so I had assumed it got thinner as you went up the range since it's more difficult to do and shows more skill in finishing, but I don't think it being wider/more obvious on the SJE073 is a bad thing, since I like the look of brushed finishing/prefer it to polished, and it's so thin that you really have to know what you're looking out for to even notice that it exists on the SARX055.

I wasn't personally impressed by the finishing on the 6L35, it doesn't look as special as in the press images - the striped finishing on it seems to be shallower than that on the 6R15's rotor, probably due to it being thinner, so it doesn't catch the light as much, where it already doesn't on the 6R15 at some angles. I fully accept that the 6L35 was obscured by the case-back sticker though (which I obviously couldn't just take off on the display watch), which could probably make a huge difference, so don't just take my word for gospel at all. I prefer the brushed finish on the rotor of the 4L25 and 8L35A to the stripes that SEIKO now put on the 8L35B and their newer movements. The display window on the SJE073 also seems smaller, like you can't see as much of the movement, but that's also probably contributed to by the larger ETA2892-style rotor on the 6L35, as you see on watches with the ETA2892 too. I didn't really notice the difference in beat rate very obviously, even side-by-side.

I have to admit that the embossed crown on the SJE073 is very nice, nicer than I thought it would be, especially the frosted background.

The SJE073 is heavier due to being stainless steel rather than titanium, as you'd expect, but hard to make a direct comparison since it was on the bracelet and my SARX055 is on leather. Bracelet and clasp seems fine to me, probably pretty similar to what I remember of the SARX055's but heavier due to the material again, but I'm no connoisseur of bracelets - I take them straight off all my watches, since I don't like any bracelets, as I said before, so I can't really make a comparison.

Personally, I prefer almost everything about the SARX055 (also hand shape difference and printing colour difference, as I've said before), which seems to be the original, purer, cleaner design, apart from perhaps the thicker brushed band on the bezel of the SJE073, and perhaps the thinness and straighter nature of the side profile on the SJE073 - the straighter side profile makes it look a bit more like the 62GS. The crown finishing is very nice, but I'm personally neutral on it/prefer engraved crowns.

Sorry I didn't take any photos, I feel a bit nervous/uncomfortable about asking to take photos of watches in stores?


----------



## huangcjz

HmJ_FR said:


> Nice one, congrats and welcome! It seems that Presage is now going exclusively in the 4R35 direction, instead of the 6R15 in earlier series. More modern (I believe started in 2010) but less accurate, in my humble experience.


Although the 4R is newer than the 6R, I wouldn't called it "more modern" than the 6R _per se_, since it's just a down-graded, cheaper version of the 6R, based on the same 7000-series design which was introduced in 1969 - the 4R and 6R are just versions with a newer SPRON alloy material mainspring which gives a longer power reserve. Hacking, hand-winding, and quick-set day aren't difficult to add to the design of a movement.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

huangcjz said:


> If people don't think/refuse to accept that the SRPA77 is the successor to the SARB017 (or the closest thing that we'll get) due to it being too different, then these watches are going to give them a stroke!
> 
> Digital Tuna (though not officially dubbed as such), now an officially-called Alpinist that's digital - whatever next?


Any true successors in the Alpinist line will carry the Alpinist branding like the digital models. I never liked the SARB017 so I like the idea it is being replaced by digital watches that are not generally loved. My pettiness is deeply selective.


----------



## soulbazz

lethaltoes said:


> https://www.credor.com/lineup/detail/?no=GCBE993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


This is awesome


----------



## TagTime

ThePlantGuy said:


> 1st Post!
> 
> Couldn't find anything else on it here but here's my SRPC99 in the metal. Picked it up today at the Seiko Boutique in NY. They had one, claimed they only received it yesterday. Needless to say I walked out with it.
> View attachment 13518013


Welcome to WUS! Great first watch to show on the forum.


----------



## Toshk

https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/collections/SBGX331/

Also in PM 
https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/special/newdressdesign/assets/img/design-img02.jpg


----------



## huangcjz

Toshk said:


> https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/collections/SBGX331/
> 
> Also in PM
> https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/special/newdressdesign/assets/img/design-img02.jpg


Oh wow, that looks good. I'm surprised that I like this slightly softened, rounded version of the Grammar of Design look, but I do. I notice the "new dress design" in the URL. I like the brushed sides, and both the sharp, slightly industrial look of the brushed dial of the silver stainless steel version, and the softer, textured dial of the gold version. The press photo of the side does the usual perspective trick of making it seem thinner than it is by hiding the case-back - it could easily fit a mechanical (68xx), or even automatic, movement in there, which would be nice given the large size of the crown (see the crown size in comparison to the CREDOR with the hand-wind 68xx above), which isn't really quite so necessary for a quartz watch, though it does admittedly make time-setting easier, by requiring fewer rotations of the crown for the hands to cover the same distance.


----------



## Toshk

Wonder if they would be able to fit a manual wound movement in this slim case.


----------



## huangcjz

Toshk said:


> Wonder if they would be able to fit a manual wound movement in this slim case.


They definitely could, they could even fit an automatic in there - that CREDOR above with the hand-wound 68xx is 6.5mm thick, whereas this GS quartz is 10.4 mm! The 68xx movement is only 1.98 mm thick. This GS quartz is thicker than the SJE073/SARA015 at 9.69 mm which has an automatic 6L35, and almost as much as the SARX055 at 11 mm which has the 6R15! So it's quite slim, but not _that_ slim.

Looks like they'll also have a smaller version of the stainless steel one at least, the STGF337, with a 4J51 quartz, at 31.8mm lug-to-lug × 26.5mm diameter × 8.2mm thick, at 300,000 JPY: https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/collections/STGF337/

Here are the platinum 950 and gold versions, which have the textured dial as seen in the image of the gold one above: https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/special/newdressdesign/

And a bracelet option for the stainless steel one: https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/collections/SBGX333


----------



## chenpofu

Man that bracelet on SBGX333 looks great, it is also a limited edition of 500. Might be my favorite quartz GS besides the SBGV009.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> They definitely could, they could even fit an automatic in there - that CREDOR above with the hand-wound 68xx is 6.5mm thick, whereas this GS quartz is 10.4 mm! The 68xx movement is only 1.98 mm thick. This GS quartz is thicker than the SJE073/SARA015 at 9.69 mm which has an automatic 6L35, and almost as much as the SARX055 at 11 mm which has the 6R15! So it's quite slim, but not _that_ slim.
> 
> Looks like they'll also have a smaller version of the stainless steel one at least, the STGF337, with a 4J51 quartz, at 31.8mm lug-to-lug × 26.5mm diameter × 8.2mm thick, at 300,000 JPY: https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/collections/STGF337/
> 
> Here are the platinum 950 and gold versions, which have the textured dial as seen in the image of the gold one above: https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/special/newdressdesign/
> 
> And a bracelet option for the stainless steel one: https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/collections/SBGX333


The SJE has a special case construction to make it extra thin, it's not just the 6L that makes it thin, it's a combination.

That being said, I think it's very likely that GS will release a 9S "L-version" soon.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Huh. Move over SDGMs, the real Grand Cocktails are here!


----------



## Seppia

Toshk said:


> https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/collections/SBGX331/
> 
> Also in PM
> https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/special/newdressdesign/assets/img/design-img02.jpg


38mm: check
Slim profile: check
Retro looks: check

I want this, only thing I'd change is I would go back to the old logo design which was superior in every possible aspect


----------



## Memento Vivere

Seppia said:


> 38mm: check
> Slim profile: check
> Retro looks: check
> 
> I want this, only thing I'd change is I would go back to the old logo design which was superior in every possible aspect


Couldn't agree more. I'm glad I have a modern GS with the "real" logo, because I've yet to warm up to the new logo at all.

The dials have lost some character, IMO.


----------



## riorio

For me although the SJE is thin(ner) and supposedly more advance / superior than the ordinary 6R movement, it wouldn't justify the price differences


----------



## riorio

arc13 said:


> I have SBEP001 too, bought from Watchoutz. In fact, I was alerted to these new colours from Watchoutz FB posts. Was wondering too any difference besides the lume pip


Yeh, but isn't SBEP009 more or less the same too anyway? Luckily mine (yes, I've got mine from Watchoutz too! LOL) is SBEP005 so at least there would be some more noticeable differences


----------



## huangcjz

riorio said:


> For me although the SJE is thin(ner) and supposedly more advance / superior than the ordinary 6R movement, it wouldn't justify the price differences


I mean, I can see why someone would get it if they had the money to spare - I prefer my SARX055 to my NOMOS Orion 38 Datum, which is directly in the same price range as the SJE073. The SARX055 and SJE073 might have the same dial texture, but the details of the watches are quite different, as I have detailed. I personally actually prefer the details of the SARX055 over the SJE073, but I'd be tempted to get the SJE073 if I had the money, for the movement, as I'm a bit of a movement collector - although I prefer the details of the SARX055, the SJE073's don't bother me too much, apart from the double indices. The only other thing I prefer about the SJE073 is the thinner design, and the double bezel that SEIKO chose to use as a consequence of implementing that doesn't bother me. SEIKO making the back bulge out more to make the side profile look/seem slimmer might probably make the base of the easily visible side profile of the watch sit further from the wrist and not look as nice as the SARX055, though. I also must admit that I like the crown much more than I thought I would. The increased cost of servicing a front-loading watch once the warranty's over does bother me, though - at the moment, I've been spending on watches (like most people I would guess) rather than saving for servicing, which I really need to do.


----------



## oakwood

Seppia said:


> only thing I'd change is I would go back to the old logo design which was superior in every possible aspect





Memento Vivere said:


> Couldn't agree more. I'm glad I have a modern GS with the "real" logo, because I've yet to warm up to the new logo at all.
> 
> The dials have lost some character, IMO.


I think the new logo layout is absolutely wonderful. A massive improvement over the old layout.
ESPECIALLY when the lower part of the dial is barren, like here:









The "GS" on top is shorter than the "Grand Seiko" below, so the text layout follows the contours of the circular dial around it.
Plus, the fonts actually have some style to them, unlike the rectangular boxiness of the regular "S E I K O" logo which works well in tool watches and such, but not in more upscale pieces of craftsmanship.

Looking back, the "GS" + "Grand Seiko" combo really had no business at all being in the lower part of the dial.


----------



## huangcjz

oakwood said:


> Plus, the fonts actually have some style to them, unlike the rectangular boxiness of the regular "S E I K O" logo which works well in tool watches and such, but not in more upscale pieces of craftsmanship.
> 
> Looking back, the "GS" + "Grand Seiko" combo really had no business at all being in the lower part of the dial.


Well, look at how it's been done historically in vintage Grand Seiko watches: https://watchdxb.com/2017/03/22/vintage-grand-seiko-dial-layouts/

Personally, my favourite is having only "Grand Seiko" spelt out in full in the top part of the dial, either in the Gothic font as with the first Grand Seiko, or in small caps as on the vintage V.F.As., because then there's no redundancy or tautology, but with at least some writing or logos on the bottom half of the dial too - I'm sure you'll have heard the complaint from other people besides myself that it looks too barren and unbalanced without anything at all in the bottom half of the dial. But any of the vintage stuff is fine with me, I don't think any of it is too overly cluttered. I personally think that the "GS" logo on the new ones is too large in comparison to the proportions of everything (including, but not just limited to, the GS logo) on the dials of the vintage ones, but I don't mind it too much.

I find it funny how you space out the "S E I K O" like that for the modern (late 1960s onwards) logo, which I think of as "SEIKO" - if you think the modern logo is all spaced out, I wonder what you'd think of what they used in the 1940s and 1950s: Photobucket

And this, from the early 1960s: 




vs. the current logo:

__
https://flic.kr/p/4251888990

And see the difference between the 9119-0020 with a design from 1929, and the other ones with the current logo: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2017/7/16/seiko-railway-watches


----------



## JoeOBrien

I prefer the new dials, but the one thing I don't really care for is the kind of generic fonts they use for the "Automatic" text on certain models, for example the SBGR261. I think that dial would look lovely with some sort of cursive font like on the original GS, or even a slightly gothic or serif font (like on the old dials). I feel the sans-serif font is just a bit too sterile or modern for that particular design. It wouldn't put me off owning the watch though.


----------



## yonsson

First people whine for 5 years that GS has “SEIKO” on the dial. 
Then SEIKO listens and now your going to whine for another 5 years that there’s no SEIKO logo?


----------



## oakwood

huangcjz said:


> Well, look at how it's been done historically in vintage Grand Seiko watches


Exactly.



huangcjz said:


> I'm sure you'll have heard the complaint from other people besides myself that it looks too barren and unbalanced without anything at all in the bottom half of the dial.


Sure. To each their own.
To me, the new combo plus the empty underside give the GS dials a distinctive minimalist character and punch.



huangcjz said:


> I find it funny how you space out the "S E I K O"


It was more a comment on the size and rectangular, blocky shape. Not the spacing.


----------



## EunosMX5

JoeOBrien said:


> I prefer the new dials, but the one thing I don't really care for is the kind of generic fonts they use for the "Automatic" text on certain models, for example the SBGR261. I think that dial would look lovely with some sort of cursive font like on the original GS, or even a slightly gothic or serif font (like on the old dials). I feel the sans-serif font is just a bit too sterile or modern for that particular design. It wouldn't put me off owning the watch though.


I definitely like the fancier script they use on the SARY055 and SARB017 (my dailies) a lot more than the sans serif. Classes it up quite a bit and balances out the watch quite well.


----------



## huangcjz

EunosMX5 said:


> I definitely like the fancier script they use on the SARY055 and SARB017 (my dailies) a lot more than the sans serif. Classes it up quite a bit and balances out the watch quite well.


I believe that originated in late 1955, hence the style. I don't know when SEIKO revived it, but I'm guessing that it was sometime in the early 2000s for the SARBs?


----------



## Memento Vivere

yonsson said:


> First people whine for 5 years that GS has "SEIKO" on the dial.
> Then SEIKO listens and now your going to whine for another 5 years that there's no SEIKO logo?


Well, to be fair, it's different people wanting different things. I've never suggested GS ditch the "Seiko."

It's probably going to be the best move for the brand going forward to help them gain recognition from the non-fanboy crowd, I'll have to concede.


----------



## georgefl74

Good news for our American friends. A new subsidiary, dedicated to the marketing and sales of Grand Seiko, high end Presage and high end Prospex models was announced.

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/grand-seiko-corp-of-america-becomes-its-own-company


----------



## yonsson

georgefl74 said:


> Good news for our American friends. A new subsidiary, dedicated to the marketing and sales of Grand Seiko, high end Presage and high end Prospex models was announced.
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/grand-seiko-corp-of-america-becomes-its-own-company


Good news for everyone I'd say. Now I just hope the EU prices will adapt to the US and Japan prices.


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> Good news for everyone I'd say. Now I just hope the EU prices will adapt to the US and Japan prices.


EU VAT is what makes most difference


----------



## yonsson

Toshk said:


> EU VAT is what makes most difference


NOT a valid reason for differences in price! Almost every other watch brand have world wide harmonized prices. A Rolex or Omega is not 25% more expensive in Sweden than in USA.


----------



## T1meout

2019!


----------



## Impulse

yonsson said:


> NOT a valid reason for differences in price! Almost every other watch brand have world wide harmonized prices. A Rolex or Omega is not 25% more expensive in Sweden than in USA.


An SKX, if you can find it in the country I'm from, costs 2800dollars in my local currency. That equates to 380 USD.

That's due to high import taxes and duties in my country.....and reseller markup.

If you buy it yourself online (and ship via freight forwarder) you're looking at 320-340 USD after taxes, customs blah blah blah.

But yes, the base price (negating taxes/customs) should be same worldwide.


----------



## Biggles3

Blue Coral Reef Japanese Edition Sumo been confirmed?









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## ErzengelG

Impulse said:


> yonsson said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT a valid reason for differences in price! Almost every other watch brand have world wide harmonized prices. A Rolex or Omega is not 25% more expensive in Sweden than in USA.
> 
> 
> 
> An SKX, if you can find it in the country I'm from, costs 2800dollars in my local currency. That equates to 380 USD.
> 
> That's due to high import taxes and duties in my country.....and reseller markup.
> 
> If you buy it yourself online (and ship via freight forwarder) you're looking at 320-340 USD after taxes, customs blah blah blah.
> 
> But yes, the base price (negating taxes/customs) should be same worldwide.
Click to expand...

That might be true for smaller markets. But brands with a coherent brand strategy and easily movable products try to minimize price differences between major markets to fight arbitrage dealers. Nevertheless Apple charges 25% to 35% more for an iPhone in the European Union and that's mostly because people still pay it.


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

SEIKO Monster 3. SUMO blue lagoon. about 4-500usd


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome

tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 13535749
> 
> 
> SEIKO Monster 3 blue lagoon.


Wait they're actually making more monsters?! My wallet can't take all these limited production models ughhhh. Just bought the Jade Monster in August too...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Biggles3 said:


> Blue Coral Reef Japanese Edition Sumo been confirmed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Looks great, this will be a killer piece in the flesh.


----------



## jasd

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Wait they're actually making more monsters?! My wallet can't take all these limited production models ughhhh. Just bought the Jade Monster in August too...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Seiko is really starting to frustrate me, when every week a new special edition or limited edition come out they just don't feel that special anymore doesn't matter if you miss it another one will come along soon


----------



## walrusmonger

jasd said:


> Seiko is really starting to frustrate me, when every week a new special edition or limited edition come out they just don't feel that special anymore doesn't matter if you miss it another one will come along soon


Dials and hands are easy to fabricate in different colors. If a model is old or stale, it probably takes a designer minimal effort and time to slap together an appealing color combo. This is seiko, get used to it


----------



## georgefl74

Cobia said:


> Looks great, this will be a killer piece in the flesh.


Bezel insert and dial don't match. How about a ceramic bezel insert Seiko? Oh, right, it will set you back 20$ a pop.


----------



## Cobia

georgefl74 said:


> Bezel insert and dial don't match. How about a ceramic bezel insert Seiko? Oh, right, it will set you back 20$ a pop.


Whats with the tone here and attitude, are you ok?
When do dials have to match bezel inserts?
Bezel inserts can be any colour, its a different shade of blue here, looks great imo but each to their own.

.


----------



## brandon\

georgefl74 said:


> Bezel insert and dial don't match. How about a ceramic bezel insert Seiko? Oh, right, it will set you back 20$ a pop.


While I agree with that sentiment, it's much harder for somebody like Seiko to introduce new stuff like that - and it may actually cost them more than $20 a pop. When they do EVERYTHING in house, they can't just find a factory in China that's popping out ceramic inserts and place an order for 100,000. Seiko has to start from scratch. I'm not saying it's impossible for them, it just makes them less agile because the cost of getting it wrong is much higher than somebody who can just walk away from a factory.


----------



## georgefl74

Cobia said:


> Whats with the tone here and attitude, are you ok?
> When do dials have to match bezel inserts?
> Bezel inserts can be any colour, its a different shade of blue here, looks great imo but each to their own.
> 
> .





brandon\ said:


> While I agree with that sentiment, it's much harder for somebody like Seiko to introduce new stuff like that - and it may actually cost them more than $20 a pop. When they do EVERYTHING in house, they can't just find a factory in China that's popping out ceramic inserts and place an order for 100,000. Seiko has to start from scratch. I'm not saying it's impossible for them, it just makes them less agile because the cost of getting it wrong is much higher than somebody who can just walk away from a factory.


Apologies for the tone but I'm a bit sick of endless variations on dials and hands; which BTW don't seem to be all that hard to produce in relative small numbers compared to a couple of ceramic bezel inserts for the entire Sumo family.

IMHO its just bean counters counting beans and ending up with 'multiple shades of blue dial production good/couple of bezel inserts production bad'


----------



## JoeOBrien

But again, as said above, changing the colour of existing dial or hand designs is relatively inexpensive, compared to the R&D and investment in new processes and equipment that would be required to produce ceramic inserts, which is something they don't produce already for low-end models. They'd probably end up having to charge more of a premium than you'd think for it to be worthwhile. Sure they could do it, but they're a high-volume manufacturer and their primary goal is to maximize profit by hitting certain price segments with as little overhead as possible. And not for nothing, but people expect Seikos to be in those lower price segments. The moment a new Sumo costs $50 more than the previous version, one of the first reactions would be "omg a ceramic insert doesnt cost that much to make wtf".


----------



## alexus87

JoeOBrien said:


> The moment a new Sumo costs $50 more than the previous version, one of the first reactions would be "omg a ceramic insert doesnt cost that much to make wtf".


Let's be serious , people wouldn't care if a new sumo would cost 50 bucks more but came with ceramic. People already pay around 40-50 for aftermarket ones where the fit can be hit and miss. The truth is if they would give the sumo ceramic and sapphire it wouldn't cost 100 bucks more, it would be more like 3-400.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alimamy

Spotted one of the new quartz models in the window at the boutique in NYC. I am intrigued by the contrast-stitched technical fabric strap.


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ Whoa. That’s really intriguing.


----------



## Rankiryu

SBDC067 Maybe Japan limited








SBDC069 Maybe Japan limited


----------



## jerouy

Alimamy said:


> Spotted one of the new quartz models in the window at the boutique in NYC. I am intrigued by the contrast-stitched technical fabric strap.


Ain't the straps fitted the other way around?


----------



## yankeexpress

jerouy said:


> Ain't the straps fitted the other way around?


Normally, but have several with deployants that I have switched around as sometimes with certain watches they just wear better backwards.


----------



## Robotaz

yankeexpress said:


> Normally, but have several with deployants that I have switched around as sometimes with certain watches they just wear better backwards.


I had one of the column wheel JDM chronos on fake croc and the deployment was what I consider backwards. Whatever. It works.


----------



## shelfcompact

jasd said:


> Seiko is really starting to frustrate me, when every week a new special edition or limited edition come out they just don't feel that special anymore doesn't matter if you miss it another one will come along soon


Well are you trying to every watch they make, or just what you like?
If it's the latter, then life is easier.


----------



## codeture

jasd said:


> Seiko is really starting to frustrate me, when every week a new special edition or limited edition come out they just don't feel that special anymore doesn't matter if you miss it another one will come along soon


The special edition was made in limited amount and often quite difficult to get. It makes sense to make it often so you would at least able to get one - as it's difficult, the you would still feel special

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

georgefl74 said:


> Apologies for the tone but I'm a bit sick of endless variations on dials and hands; which BTW don't seem to be all that hard to produce in relative small numbers compared to a couple of ceramic bezel inserts for the entire Sumo family.
> 
> IMHO its just bean counters counting beans and ending up with 'multiple shades of blue dial production good/couple of bezel inserts production bad'


#1: EBay ceramics are crap and wouldn't live up to SEIKOs standards. 
#2: Ceramics crack, that's why SEIKO seldom uses solid ceramics.


----------



## Frank107

sblantipodi said:


> hope to see the successor of the SARB033/035 soon.
> there is a complete hole in that department without those watches.


I agree wholeheartedly- and the SARB013 😥 & 015


----------



## YoureTerrific

yankeexpress said:


> Normally, but have several with deployants that I have switched around as sometimes with certain watches they just wear better backwards.


Yeah, this is how Patek does it. So maybe it's a bad idea.


----------



## georgefl74

yonsson said:


> #1: EBay ceramics are crap and wouldn't live up to SEIKOs standards.
> #2: Ceramics crack, that's why SEIKO seldom uses solid ceramics.


----------



## Techme

jerouy said:


> Ain't the straps fitted the other way around?


It's a cleaner look (to others with the surplus strap facing you). I've seen Alpina do it.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## petr_cha

Tudor Black Bay was the same strap story.. opposite..


----------



## xj4sonx

Techme said:


> It's a cleaner look (to others with. the surplus strap facing you. I've seen Alpina do it.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


Tudor does it with their leather straps and I believe IWC does or at least has done it as well

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx

petr_cha said:


> Tudor Black Bay was the same strap story.. opposite..


Crap missed you said what I said after you said it. 
I was just reinforcing what you said let's go with that lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter

jasd said:


> Seiko is really starting to frustrate me, when every week a new special edition or limited edition come out they just don't feel that special anymore doesn't matter if you miss it another one will come along soon


This is nothing new, and it's one of the things that most Seiko fans love about the brand - the vast assortment of different models and variations, and numerous limited edition releases. Only the most die-hard would try buying every single limited edition though.


----------



## jerouy

I think Limited Editions are more likely a Japanese thing rather than SEIKO specific. They pretty much have limited editions of virtually anything. I've seen people lining up for limited edition of KitKat. Crazy.


----------



## riposte

jerouy said:


> I think Limited Editions are more likely a Japanese thing rather than SEIKO specific. They pretty much have *limited editions of virtually anything*


Limited edition watches is a strategy to lure old or new buyers. The die-hard fans gonna be buy everything if it's really worth to buy.
Epson + Orient, Citizen, and Casio do the same thing too. 
Even overseas brands following this strategy only for the Japan market. Longines, and Nomos for the examples...

my old post about limited edition items in Japan
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-post45247985.html#post45247985


----------



## Biggles3

NEW LE Seiko for Thai Market, 1963 pieces with msrp of 13500baht ($425usd).










Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

jerouy said:


> I think Limited Editions are more likely a Japanese thing rather than SEIKO specific. They pretty much have limited editions of virtually anything. I've seen people lining up for limited edition of KitKat. Crazy.


Very popular here in Thailand too!

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## katuiran

This is a nice Grand Seiko SBGA387 ice-blue dial with the "Kira-Zuri" technique.

https://wornandwound.com/introducin...-sbga387-three-us-exclusive-limited-editions/


----------



## Tickstart

That is truly gorgeous.


----------



## biff1971

Biggles3 said:


> NEW LE Seiko for Thai Market, 1963 pieces with msrp of 13500baht ($425usd).


looks nice but over 400 bucks for a seiko 5 ??
lol , seiko can GTFOH with that.....


----------



## biff1971

duplicate post deleted


----------



## petr_cha

Grand Seiko SBGA387.. looks absolutely great for a first sight, but... For a second I see shop floor made from linoleum.. too much grainy or what :-/ kinda like the more traditional Seiko dials..


----------



## petr_cha

..speaking about overseas brands bringing LE to Japan market.. even the old Czech manufacturer made an LE specially for Japanase market.... called... Hiroshima.. never understood how such a name can be accepted in Japan watch market..

https://www.prim.cz/en/produkt/prim-hirosima-87664/


----------



## Rocat

biff1971 said:


> looks nice but over 400 bucks for a seiko 5 ??
> lol , seiko can GTFOH with that.....


But it's.....blue. So it's worth it. 

You can never have enough blue watches.


----------



## jerouy

petr_cha said:


> ..speaking about overseas brands bringing LE to Japan market.. even the old Czech manufacturer made an LE specially for Japanase market.... called... Hiroshima.. never understood how such a name can be accepted in Japan watch market..
> 
> https://www.prim.cz/en/produkt/prim-hirosima-87664/


LMAO.
Isn't that domed building where the A-bomb dropped? Kind of make a little sense but still LMAO.


----------



## Robotaz

Wow that Hiroshima watch is disturbing to me as an American. I’m no snowflake either. That’s just strange.


----------



## Cobia

petr_cha said:


> ..speaking about overseas brands bringing LE to Japan market.. even the old Czech manufacturer made an LE specially for Japanase market.... called... Hiroshima.. never understood how such a name can be accepted in Japan watch market..
> 
> https://www.prim.cz/en/produkt/prim-hirosima-87664/


Totally bizarre lol


----------



## ahonobaka

Sadly the thing getting me through the end of the year is Basel leaks in December...LOL

Still taking bets on a new GS diver but that's just me!


----------



## daytripper

Wow that SBGA387 is beautiful. Looks like the ice blue Rolex day date colour, except it has Spring Drive....drool


----------



## petr_cha

jerouy said:


> LMAO.
> Isn't that domed building where the A-bomb dropped? Kind of make a little sense but still LMAO.


Yes, you are right..called Genbaku Dome now.. it was built by a Czech architect and it was a building which persisted the bomb drop, still standing..


----------



## Aussiehoudini

Biggles3 said:


> NEW LE Seiko for Thai Market, 1963 pieces with msrp of 13500baht ($425usd).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Ok wow, nice.


----------



## Aussiehoudini

petr_cha said:


> ..speaking about overseas brands bringing LE to Japan market.. even the old Czech manufacturer made an LE specially for Japanase market.... called... Hiroshima.. never understood how such a name can be accepted in Japan watch market..
> 
> https://www.prim.cz/en/produkt/prim-hirosima-87664/


Hiroshima is simply a City. It's like calling a watch Seattle. Or Berlin.


----------



## TinyHippo

white dials are rare, nice to see Seiko bringing them back to their line up.


----------



## kamonjj

ahonobaka said:


> Sadly the thing getting me through the end of the year is Basel leaks in December...LOL
> 
> Still taking bets on a new GS diver but that's just me!


Not only am I wishing for a diver but a timeless design at 40mm in width, <48mm lug to lug and 13mm thick. You know, a great size, wearable from "beach to boardroom" and I wouldn't mind it being spring drive without the power reserve on the front. Just sayin.


----------



## alexus87

kamonjj said:


> Not only am I wishing for a diver but a timeless design at 40mm in width, <48mm lug to lug and 13mm thick. You know, a great size, wearable from "beach to boardroom" and I wouldn't mind it being spring drive without the power reserve on the front. Just sayin.


Don't mind the power reserve, give me the existing gs diver in 41mm , 46-47mm lug to lug and gloss black dial with ceramic bezel and new thinner clasp and I'm happy. Then again those see quite a few changes so not going to happen.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka




----------



## JoeOBrien

That would be a good move. It's quite odd that it's been 20 years since the 'modern' GS revival, 8 years since the global launch, and they still don't have a mechanical 'dress' diver. Seems like a no-brainer.


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> That would be a good move. It's quite odd that it's been 20 years since the 'modern' GS revival, 8 years since the global launch, and they still don't have a mechanical 'dress' diver. Seems like a no-brainer.


GS was clearly seen as a part of SEIKO before, that's most likely why. 
Now that GS will stand side by side I think we'll see a "smaller" 200m hi-beat diver's GS very soon, meaning 2019 or 2020.


----------



## thrty8street

ahonobaka said:


> View attachment 13544957


When is this one coming out?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

^SBGA231 was released in the new dial format 2017, available everywhere now...Unless you're referring to the hinted new new diver that's only speculation at this point?


----------



## suiko

Can you please help me find a good watch winder for my SJE073J1? What should I pay attention to? I never had one. :-(


----------



## georgefl74

suiko said:


> Can you please help me find a good watch winder for my SJE073J1? What should I pay attention to? I never had one. :-(


Got two. Don't use them anymore. Not worth the bother.


----------



## Des2471

suiko said:


> Can you please help me find a good watch winder for my SJE073J1? What should I pay attention to? I never had one. :-(


Hi suiko - I have some JQueen watch winders and really like them. Very good value for money, work well, very quiet, mains or battery power, fits small and large watches with different programme cycles - and I think they look great too. I bought mine from Amazon dot com. I'll give the links and photos below - but, mods, if I'm breaking any rule by posting links, please delete them and accept my apologies...

For 2 watches:

https://www.amazon.com/JQUEEN-Doubl...539207667&sr=8-6&keywords=jqueen+watch+winder









For 4 watches:

https://www.amazon.com/JQUEEN-Autom...539207925&sr=8-5&keywords=jqueen+watch+winder









Cheers!


----------



## juice009

It would be amazing if Seiko made SARB033 in 32mm but I know that's wishful thinking. So I've set my eye into Rolex Datejust 31mm used. I've also started saving for it. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

ahonobaka said:


> View attachment 13544957


Looks amazing!


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

new samurai and turtle


----------



## huangcjz

juice009 said:


> It would be amazing if Seiko made SARB033 in 32mm but I know that's wishful thinking. So I've set my eye into Rolex Datejust 31mm used. I've also started saving for it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Have a look at the JDM SRRY series - they have smaller equivalents for many of the larger watches in the Presage line that most people talk about, e.g. SRRY011 for the SARY055, SRRY012 for the SARY056 - just increment the numbers up and down to see what they have. SRRY is the JDM model number prefix - some of them might be under the SRP or other model number prefixes for international models if there are international models, such as the new SRRY025 Cocktail Time from Baselworld in March 2018 is SRP855 internationally, SRRY027 in Japan is SRP853 internationally, and SRRY028 is SRP852 (God knows why the order of the increment is reversed between Japan and international model numbers in these cases) - SRRY028 is the highest number they go to at the moment, I believe. There's going to be the limited-edition SRP843 coming soon (probably this month, or perhaps next month) too, which will be a smaller version of the SRPC97.


----------



## huangcjz

suiko said:


> Can you please help me find a good watch winder for my SJE073J1? What should I pay attention to? I never had one. :-(


Watch winders are a bad idea. Why constantly run your watch and put more wear on the mechanism of the movement when you're not even wearing or using it, when it doesn't take long at all to set the date? It's like running an engine constantly when you're not using it. That's what watchsmiths and watchmakers who actually service watches say, for example:


----------



## huangcjz

I've just found a slightly clearer photo of the SRPC97 which shows the dial texture a bit better, though still not fully clearly, here (the first photo): https://lamecaniquedesmontres.blogspot.com/2018/09/seiko-cocktail-snowflake-SRPC97.html

Click on the photo in the post for a larger version. The second photo is the blurrier one which was posted before.


----------



## codeture

huangcjz said:


> I've just found a slightly clearer photo of the SRPC97 which shows the dial texture a bit better, though still not fully clearly, here (the first photo): https://lamecaniquedesmontres.blogspot.com/2018/09/seiko-cocktail-snowflake-SRPC97.html
> 
> Click on the photo in the post for a larger version. The second photo is the blurrier one which was posted before.


At glance it looks more like painted meteorite dial than snowflake. Is it?

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/news/20181012-24518856609
New smaller Astron series (42.9 x 12.2mm)


----------



## riposte

yonsson said:


> IMG]https://klocksnack.se/attachments/0096bf7b-ee0d-4f35-8978-4e22df46a07f-jpeg.936283/[/IMG
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/news/20181012-24518856609
> New smaller Astron series (42.9 x 12.2mm)


https://www.fratellowatches.com/iseiko-astron-gps-solar-5x-series/


----------



## riposte

double post
request to delete this one


----------



## yonsson

https://www.fratellowatches.com/iseiko-astron-gps-solar-5x-series/

"A very welcome addition to the bracelet, especially when the temperature is changing, a micro adjustment definitely increases the wearing pleasure. No need to fiddle with a little pin or toothpick, you can just push the buttons on the clasp and slide the bracelet in and out a bit. I gave it a try and it works like a charm,"

FINALLY!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeOBrien

They're about five years behind Citizen with their motor tech, but this is good news all round.



> In addition to these four creations, two more will be added in February 2019, each with a bezel using sapphire crystal and ceramic.


Sapphire _and_ ceramic. Has Seiko been taken over by watch terrorists? Has the management been replaced with clones?? I think Hideo Kojima might have taken over the advertising department, at least.


----------



## Cobia

JoeOBrien said:


> They're about five years behind Citizen with their motor tech, but this is good news all round.
> 
> Sapphire _and_ ceramic. Has Seiko been taken over by watch terrorists? Has the management been replaced with clones?? I think Hideo Kojima might have taken over the advertising department, at least.


Bro citizen hardly make mechanical watches any more, i used to be a big citizen fan but Seiko leaves them for dead these days.


----------



## huangcjz

Cobia said:


> Bro citizen hardly make mechanical watches any more, i used to be a big citizen fan but Seiko leaves them for dead these days.


Modern SEIKO Astrons are all quartz watches with a lot of complications, as far as I know - they revived the name from the world's first quartz watch, the SEIKO Quartz-Astron, so I presume they're comparing against the (stepper?) motors in CITIZEN's quartz movements.


----------



## huangcjz

JoeOBrien said:


> They're about five years behind Citizen with their motor tech, but this is good news all round.


What's so advanced about CITIZEN's motors? I don't know anything about their movements.


----------



## huangcjz

codeture said:


> At glance it looks more like painted meteorite dial than snowflake. Is it?


It's not really "Snowflake" (though it looks to be closer to "Snowflake" than anything called "baby Snowflake" that's outside of Grand Seiko), but I wouldn't call it "painted meteorite dial" either. I've heard it described as looking like a "brushstroke" pattern. I haven't seen it in person myself yet, but there's an official rendering/photo to give you a better idea in this post: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-829.html#post47085711

Looks like it'll be international, according to this Singaporean site: https://sg.carousell.com/p/seiko-in...ic-snowflakes-made-in-japan-srpc97-192538864/


----------



## huangcjz

ThePlantGuy said:


> 1st Post!
> 
> Couldn't find anything else on it here but here's my SRPC99 in the metal. Picked it up today at the Seiko Boutique in NY. They had one, claimed they only received it yesterday. Needless to say I walked out with it.


Is it limited edition (only a specific number will be made), special edition (only produced for a fixed period of time, but with no specified maximum limit on numbers produced during that time), or unlimited?


----------



## JoeOBrien

Cobia said:


> Bro citizen hardly make mechanical watches any more, i used to be a big citizen fan but Seiko leaves them for dead these days.


We're talking about GPS watches here. Citizen's GPS and radio-sync technology is miles ahead of anything Seiko has (until now, anyway). Seiko's radio-controlled watches are completely un-intuitive, and the previous Astrons are very slow compared to Citizen. Seiko's watches are often nicer in terms of design and build quality, though.



huangcjz said:


> What's so advanced about CITIZEN's motors? I don't know anything about their movements.


They're just a hell of a lot faster. Their F150 calibre for example. The hands are driven by separate motors so they can move independently of each other. That time change would take the previous-gen Astrons over a minute to complete, because the hands have to move on the same axis, and at a much slower pace. The new Astrons seem to have caught up, finally.


----------



## kamonjj

yonsson said:


> https://www.fratellowatches.com/iseiko-astron-gps-solar-5x-series/
> 
> "A very welcome addition to the bracelet, especially when the temperature is changing, a micro adjustment definitely increases the wearing pleasure. No need to fiddle with a little pin or toothpick, you can just push the buttons on the clasp and slide the bracelet in and out a bit. I gave it a try and it works like a charm,"
> 
> FINALLY!!!!!!!


Thank Goodness! Hopefully that is something that will be available for sale and fit most models!!!! Sign me up!


----------



## Cobia

JoeOBrien said:


> We're talking about GPS watches here. Citizen's GPS and radio-sync technology is miles ahead of anything Seiko has (until now, anyway). Seiko's radio-controlled watches are completely un-intuitive, and the previous Astrons are very slow compared to Citizen. Seiko's watches are often nicer in terms of design and build quality, though.
> 
> They're just a hell of a lot faster. Their F150 calibre for example. The hands are driven by separate motors so they can move independently of each other. That time change would take the previous-gen Astrons over a minute to complete, because the hands have to move on the same axis, and at a much slower pace. The new Astrons seem to have caught up, finally.


Aah ok, sorry i missed that.


----------



## codeture

huangcjz said:


> It's not really "Snowflake" (though it looks to be closer to "Snowflake" than anything called "baby Snowflake" that's outside of Grand Seiko), but I wouldn't call it "painted meteorite dial" either. I've heard it described as looking like a "brushstroke" pattern. I haven't seen it in person myself yet, but there's an official rendering/photo to give you a better idea in this post: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-829.html#post47085711
> 
> Looks like it'll be international, according to this Singaporean site: https://sg.carousell.com/p/seiko-in...ic-snowflakes-made-in-japan-srpc97-192538864/


Agree that it looks like more patterned dial / fabric-like pattern. However here and there called it snowflake dial - is it just to boost sales or it may be not an actual rendering?

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

Anything with a white/silver/off-white textured dial and a blue second hand will immediately be called 'baby snowflake' by everybody. Seiko probably knows this very well, and vendors do the marketing for them.


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> We're talking about GPS watches here. Citizen's GPS and radio-sync technology is miles ahead of anything Seiko has (until now, anyway). Seiko's radio-controlled watches are completely un-intuitive, and the previous Astrons are very slow compared to Citizen. Seiko's watches are often nicer in terms of design and build quality, though.
> 
> They're just a hell of a lot faster. Their F150 calibre for example. The hands are driven by separate motors so they can move independently of each other. That time change would take the previous-gen Astrons over a minute to complete, because the hands have to move on the same axis, and at a much slower pace. The new Astrons seem to have caught up, finally.


Does the Astrons have the same addon features as the GPS GShocks? They have a lot of added features like automatic hands adjustments (due to misalignment from blows), lots of power reserve functions and so on?


----------



## JoeOBrien

Astrons do have the auto-hand alignment feature, yes. And if they don't sense light for a while (24 hours?), they go into power-save mode where the hands will stop until the dial is exposed to light again. GPS G-shocks are pretty advanced, especially the MR-Gs, with some being radio/GPS/Bluetooth hybrids. Radio-sync G-shocks also have the best reception I've seen - they can get signals indoors, in places where Seikos or Citizens can't.


----------



## huangcjz

codeture said:


> Agree that it looks like more patterned dial / fabric-like pattern. However here and there called it snowflake dial - is it just to boost sales or it may be not an actual rendering?


That is an official rendering, but "Snowflake" is not the name given officially by SEIKO to any other watch than the Grand Seiko Snowflake SBGA011/SBGA211. As others have said, people outside of SEIKO just call anything with a close-to-white textured dial "Snowflake". People were calling the new U.S.-exclusive textured dial Grand Seikos "Snowflakes" too until SEIKO said that the dial texture was inspired by the Kira-zuri Japanese painting technique: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-post47185811.html#post47185811


----------



## huangcjz

Double post.


----------



## ahonobaka

You just KNOW that new clasp technology is going into GS's in the near future, hopefully as early as the 2019 new diver I keep wishing for lol

It's awesome to see Seiko moving forward in these areas they've fallen behind on, bright future ahead IMO. Maybe we'll even see a bracelet redesign?


----------



## matthew P

ahonobaka said:


> You just KNOW that new clasp technology is going into GS's in the near future, hopefully as early as the 2019 new diver I keep wishing for lol
> 
> It's awesome to see Seiko moving forward in these areas they've fallen behind on, bright future ahead IMO. Maybe we'll even see a bracelet redesign?


Wish list.
40mm mechanical GS with a 12mm height and new clasp technology..... sign me up.
200m "air driver" - no problem. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

matthew P said:


> Wish list.
> 40mm mechanical GS with a 12mm height and new clasp technology..... sign me up.
> 200m "air driver" - no problem.


I couldn't even resist a 47mm GS diver so I'll probably buy it regardless of specs, if it's coming that is.


----------



## matthew P

yonsson said:


> I couldn't even resist a 47mm GS diver so I'll probably buy it regardless of specs, if it's coming that is.


I'm very size sensitive these days.... the on wrist comfort/ size/ weight of the explorer has warped my expectations to the point where my 029 on rubber is feeling too large, I'm very open to a GS quality mechanical diver as long as they don't re-use the quartz diver bezel font.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox

New Monster colorway coming! Reference SBDC067 per Japan Online Store.

Seiko Prospex SBDC067 Blue Monster | Japan-OnlineStore.com

Want to see this one in the flesh to see how that blue looks in natural light.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome

Terry Lennox said:


> New Monster colorway coming! Reference SBDC067 per Japan Online Store.
> 
> Seiko Prospex SBDC067 Blue Monster | Japan-OnlineStore.com
> 
> Want to see this one in the flesh to see how that blue looks in natural light.


I still think the szsc005 will look nicer in natural light. At least that's what I'm telling myself so I don't order the new one on impulse 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

matthew P said:


> Wish list.
> 40mm mechanical GS with a 12mm height and new clasp technology..... sign me up.
> 200m "air driver" - no problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## huangcjz

Since people have been asking for replacements for discontinued models, does anyone know if there's a true replacement for the affordable, textured-dial SRP701, SRP703, and SRP704 that doesn't cost as much as the Sakura Hubuki/Fubuki? The SRP701 seems to have been replaced by the SRPA23, the SRP703 by the SRPA27 and the SRP704 by the SRPA26 and SRPA28, which have non-textured dials and a simpler, more boring case. The blue textured-dialled SRPA29 with the SRP70x case and blue/grey SRPA25 with the simpler, more boring case seem to be the only ones that are still around. These were cheaper than the SARBs and new Cocktail Times.

SRP701:








SRP703, but SRPA29 has the same case and textured dial, just in blue, and SRP704 in two-tone silver and gold case, with white dial and gold markers and hands:








SRPA23, but SRPA26, SRPA27, and SRPA28 have the same case and non-textured dial, just in different colours. Note the polished tops to the less-tapered, squarer lugs, as opposed to the brushed tops to the lugs on the SRP70x/SRPA29 watches, the straight bezel, as opposed to the two-angled bezel, and the cheaper printed rather than applied date window surround:


----------



## Miklos86

JoeOBrien said:


> Astrons do have the auto-hand alignment feature, yes. And if they don't sense light for a while (24 hours?), they go into power-save mode where the hands will stop until the dial is exposed to light again. GPS G-shocks are pretty advanced, especially the MR-Gs, with some being radio/GPS/Bluetooth hybrids. Radio-sync G-shocks also have the best reception I've seen - they can get signals indoors, in places where Seikos or Citizens can't.


You are right, Astrons do have power saving mode. However, the light threshold seems to be lower than Gs, because my G Shocks go to sleep every night - and on darker mornings don't wake up until I grab them - but I've never seen my Astron to be asleep in the morning, only in total darkness, sitting in the same box as others. If I'm not wearing the Astron for a few weeks - it's my dressier watch - the power reserve tends to drop to medium. To be fair, it's my only GPS watch (YET!).


----------



## Miklos86

JoeOBrien said:


> We're talking about GPS watches here. Citizen's GPS and radio-sync technology is miles ahead of anything Seiko has (until now, anyway). Seiko's radio-controlled watches are completely un-intuitive, and the previous Astrons are very slow compared to Citizen. Seiko's watches are often nicer in terms of design and build quality, though.
> 
> They're just a hell of a lot faster. Their F150 calibre for example. The hands are driven by separate motors so they can move independently of each other. That time change would take the previous-gen Astrons over a minute to complete, because the hands have to move on the same axis, and at a much slower pace. The new Astrons seem to have caught up, finally.


The thing with Astrons is that while they're abysmally slow compared to GPS Citizens (Citizen often references the great snyc time of the F150 and F900) they look sooooo much nicer. Although the newer models tend to be sportier rather than elegant and that includes the 5x as well. I was excited to read the specs (reduced size, better sync), but the dial and bezel is too busy for its own good. I hope Seiko will release a "world time" version of the 5x (nothing but a date, a city ring and a GPS/power reserve indicator), release better colors and then I might change my 8x to that.


----------



## sblantipodi

Rankiryu said:


> SBDC067 Maybe Japan limited
> View attachment 13537815
> 
> 
> SBDC069 Maybe Japan limited
> View attachment 13537817


loving them


----------



## sblantipodi

yonsson said:


> https://www.fratellowatches.com/iseiko-astron-gps-solar-5x-series/
> 
> "A very welcome addition to the bracelet, especially when the temperature is changing, a micro adjustment definitely increases the wearing pleasure. No need to fiddle with a little pin or toothpick, you can just push the buttons on the clasp and slide the bracelet in and out a bit. I gave it a try and it works like a charm,"
> 
> FINALLY!!!!!!!


what what is this? :O


----------



## SaoDavi

yonsson said:


> https://www.fratellowatches.com/iseiko-astron-gps-solar-5x-series/
> 
> "A very welcome addition to the bracelet, especially when the temperature is changing, a micro adjustment definitely increases the wearing pleasure. No need to fiddle with a little pin or toothpick, you can just push the buttons on the clasp and slide the bracelet in and out a bit. I gave it a try and it works like a charm,"
> 
> FINALLY!!!!!!!


Hopefully that clasp will make it into the GS line too. That's always been a weak spot for them, IMO.


----------



## MikeYankee

Oooooh very interested in following this clasp. Agree that it's much needed in the rest of their lines!


----------



## Friday

huangcjz said:


> Since people have been asking for replacements for discontinued models, does anyone know if there's a true replacement for the affordable, textured-dial SRP701, SRP703, and SRP704 that doesn't cost as much as the Sakura Hubuki/Fubuki? The SRP701 seems to have been replaced by the SRPA23, the SRP703 by the SRPA27 and the SRP704 by the SRPA26 and SRPA28, which have non-textured dials and a simpler, more boring case. The blue textured-dialled SRPA29 with the SRP70x case and blue/grey SRPA25 with the simpler, more boring case seem to be the only ones that are still around. These were cheaper than the SARBs and new Cocktail Times.
> 
> SRP701:
> View attachment 13555291
> 
> 
> SRP703, but SRPA29 has the same case and textured dial, just in blue, and SRP704 in two-tone silver and gold case, with white dial and gold markers and hands:
> View attachment 13555295
> 
> 
> SRPA23, but SRPA26, SRPA27, and SRPA28 have the same case and non-textured dial, just in different colours. Note the polished tops to the less-tapered, squarer lugs, as opposed to the brushed tops to the lugs on the SRP70x/SRPA29 watches, the straight bezel, as opposed to the two-angled bezel, and the cheaper printed rather than applied date window surround:
> View attachment 13555301


These are nice


----------



## Seppia

yonsson said:


> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/news/20181012-24518856609
> New smaller Astron series (42.9 x 12.2mm)


What a great step in the right direction size wise!
If they manage to shed another couple mm in diameter it'll be definitely interesting for dressier pieces as well. 
I find astrons to be mostly horrible, but that's because I don't like chronos that are sporty.
Great news on the clasp as well


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Hey, would you like a LE, fully-customizable Grand-Seiko spring drive racing chrono? Where you choose the colours of virtually everything on the watch?

I can here you laughing from here. "WTF you smoking, LBS?"

Hold my beer...

https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/special/customorder/


----------



## clarencek

Cobia said:


> Bro citizen hardly make mechanical watches any more, i used to be a big citizen fan but Seiko leaves them for dead these days.


With all their acquisitions citizen is getting back into automatics. 
I just saw a campanola chrono auto. They're expanding their line of autos I think to move more high end.


----------



## petr_cha

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Hey, would you like a LE, fully-customizable Grand-Seiko spring drive racing chrono? Where you choose the colours of virtually everything on the watch?
> 
> I can here you laughing from here. "WTF you smoking, LBS?"
> 
> Hold my beer...
> 
> https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/special/customorder/
> 
> View attachment 13561099


I tried a stealth version )


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Undone really do need to eat their heart out! I have seen the future - customisable Grand Seiko!!!


----------



## Cobia

clarencek said:


> With all their acquisitions citizen is getting back into automatics.
> I just saw a campanola chrono auto. They're expanding their line of autos I think to move more high end.


Would be great to see them do some more affordable diver autos, i hope your predictions right.


----------



## Robotaz

Here's mine:


----------



## Domo

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Hey, would you like a LE, fully-customizable Grand-Seiko spring drive racing chrono? Where you choose the colours of virtually everything on the watch?
> 
> I can here you laughing from here. "WTF you smoking, LBS?"
> 
> Hold my beer...
> 
> https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/special/customorder/


That's so cool. You can make some real abominations with that :-!


----------



## c0rnelius

Pics of the SPB083J1 (Baby MM 200 w/ blue dial) from Yeoman Seiko:
https://yeomanseiko.com/2018/10/14/some-pictures-of-the-seiko-spb083j1/


----------



## NightOwl

I found what seeming is a new yellow baby tuna on the seiko FB group I'm a part of. 








I tried contacting the poster for a model number but he didn't respond. I've been waiting for a new yellow seiko for a long time.


----------



## juice009

NightOwl said:


> I found what seeming is a new yellow baby tuna on the seiko FB group I'm a part of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried contacting the poster for a model number but he didn't respond. I've been waiting for a new yellow seiko for a long time.


Anything to do with Yellow tuna and monster would be great. But Monster 4 same dial as the 3 but with no Cyclops and day date.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

c0rnelius said:


> Pics of the SPB083J1 (Baby MM 200 w/ blue dial) from Yeoman Seiko:
> https://yeomanseiko.com/2018/10/14/some-pictures-of-the-seiko-spb083j1/


:/

I was hoping the dial would look kind of cheap like the SPB053 so I wouldn't have blue dial envy after getting my SPB079. Looks like it might be pretty nice though. Meaning I'll have to try and get the dial at some point and mod it in.

When the 077/079 were announced, I thought "wtf, why doesn't the 079 have a blue dial like the 053???" Then the 083 pictures leaked and it was clear Seiko were just being dicks, saving the blue dial for the more expensive Special Edition.


----------



## JoeOBrien

c0rnelius said:


> Pics of the SPB083J1 (Baby MM 200 w/ blue dial) from Yeoman Seiko:
> https://yeomanseiko.com/2018/10/14/some-pictures-of-the-seiko-spb083j1/


:/

I was hoping the dial would look kind of cheap like the SPB053 so I wouldn't have blue dial envy after getting my SPB079. Looks like it might be pretty nice though. Meaning I'll have to try and get the dial at some point and mod it in.

When the 077/079 were announced, I thought "wtf, why doesn't the 079 have a blue dial like the 053???" Then the 083 pictures leaked and it was clear Seiko were just being dicks, saving the blue dial for the more expensive Special Edition.


----------



## Rocat

NightOwl said:


> I found what seeming is a new yellow baby tuna on the seiko FB group I'm a part of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried contacting the poster for a model number but he didn't respond. I've been waiting for a new yellow seiko for a long time.


Is it just me or does that bezel appear to be a shade of blue to you guys as well? That watch is crying out for a SS bezel.


----------



## thrty8street

Robotaz said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 13561705


What model is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaneotool

c0rnelius said:


> Pics of the SPB083J1 (Baby MM 200 w/ blue dial) from Yeoman Seiko:
> https://yeomanseiko.com/2018/10/14/some-pictures-of-the-seiko-spb083j1/


So is that about $1500 us dollars? ouch


----------



## Robotaz

thrty8street said:


> What model is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Read up the page. It's not real.


----------



## thrty8street

Robotaz said:


> Read up the page. It's not real.


What is this, April Fools?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

thrty8street said:


> What is this, April Fools?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Read. Up. The. Page.


----------



## huangcjz

thrty8street said:


> What model is that?


It's a concept for a customisable version of the existing Grand Seiko black ceramic Spring Drive GMT chronographs (SBGC219/SBGC221/SBGC223) as a tie-in with Nissan launching the GT-R50 by Italdesign, which is to mark the 50th anniversary of both the Nissan Skyline GT-R and of the Italian design company Italdesign next year - it has a different tachymeter bezel insert, and you can customise the colours of all the different elements on the dial, handset, bezel insert, the colour accents on the case and bracelet, etc.. It's just a concept, though - people are just posting images of the configurations that they like that they've made though the configurator on the web-site that was linked.


----------



## erekose

SBDC065 on the wrist


----------



## jhanna1701

erekose said:


> SBDC065 on the wrist
> 
> View attachment 13565793


I have to have one! Where did you get it?

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## erekose

jhanna1701; said:


> I have to have one! Where did you get it?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jamie


Hi - got it here in Tokyo off Amazon pre-order. Got it the day of release.


----------



## mike_right

erekose said:


> SBDC065 on the wrist
> 
> View attachment 13565793


It seems big and tall. What are the specs? 
In any case the dial is awesome.

Congrats!


----------



## yankeexpress

erekose said:


> SBDC065 on the wrist
> 
> View attachment 13565793


Absolutely Criminal to put a 6r15 in that watch. It deserves a better movement.


----------



## yankeexpress

Robotaz said:


> Read up the page. It's not real.


Where? Up. The. page. Does it say it is not real?


----------



## erekose

Same specs as others in the family, just the dial is different - but beautiful IMO.


----------



## erekose

yankeexpress said:


> Absolutely Criminal to put a 6r15 in that watch. It deserves a better movement.


I have no issues with the movement. Works great, reliable, affordable.
I also have no issues with the modified ETAs in my IWCs, Tudors, and Panerai, etc so what do I know?


----------



## khd

huangcjz said:


> It's a concept for a customisable version of the existing Grand Seiko black ceramic Spring Drive GMT chronographs (SBGC219/SBGC221/SBGC223) as a tie-in with Nissan launching the GT-R50 by Italdesign, which is to mark the 50th anniversary of both the Nissan Skyline GT-R and of the Italian design company Italdesign next year - it has a different tachymeter bezel insert, and you can customise the colours of all the different elements on the dial, handset, bezel insert, the colour accents on the case and bracelet, etc.. It's just a concept, though - people are just posting images of the configurations that they like that they've made though the configurator on the web-site that was linked.


Very helpful of you to post a recap for him... I was just gonna hit 'like' on the two posts from @Robotaz and keep on rolling.

Wow, I just realised that I'm a complete arsehole, and I guess I'm Ok with that


----------



## GirchyGirchy

khd said:


> Wow, I just realised that I'm a complete arsehole, and I guess I'm Ok with that


No, you're not...original listing with a link and explanation was only a few posts up, not hard at all to find it!


----------



## Robotaz

khd said:


> Very helpful of you to post a recap for him... I was just gonna hit 'like' on the two posts from @Robotaz and keep on rolling.
> 
> Wow, I just realised that I'm a complete arsehole, and I guess I'm Ok with that


It's hard from my phone for me to find stuff; mainly because my connection is so slow out in the field. It's a lot easier to post at the end of the thread. Sorry if I came off as rude. I was actually standing next to a gigantic oil well being drilled trying to type about watches. Dumb, I guess. Kinda funny though.

"Sir we've changed formations and developing a lot of head pressure. Do we change bits?" Me: "Hang on. I'm building a custom Grand Seiko." lol


----------



## huangcjz

mike_right said:


> It seems big and tall. What are the specs?
> In any case the dial is awesome.
> 
> Congrats!


This SBDC065/SPB083 (blue gradient dial, black bezel insert) has the same case as the SBDC061/SPB077 (black dial and black bezel insert), SBDC063/SPB079 (black dial, blue bezel insert), and SBDC071 (PADI) 6159 modern re-interpretations, so 44 mm diameter, 51mm lug-to-lug, and 13.1 mm thick.

So they are bigger in diameter and lug-to-lug, but slightly thinner, than the SBDC051/SPB051 (black dial and black bezel insert), SBDC053/SPB053 (blue dial and blue bezel insert), SBDC055/SPB071 (PADI), and SBDC059/SPB081 (jade green) 62MAS modern re-interpretations, which are 42.6 mm diameter, 49.8 mm lug-to-lug, and 13.8 mm thick.


----------



## huangcjz

I'm still wondering about the SRPC99 - is it usual for SEIKO watches to slip out on sale before they're even officially announced? I'm wondering about when the SRPC97 and the related/similar watches will become available on sale/be officially announced.


----------



## Sabeking

erekose said:


> SBDC065 on the wrist
> 
> View attachment 13565793


I saw one in the Seiko boutique NYC last week. It is truly an outstanding watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

yankeexpress said:


> Absolutely Criminal to put a 6r15 in that watch. It deserves a better movement.


It's all very well to say that, but realistically, what would they put in it? The new 6L35? Can't do that - you'd have a watch that not only looks like the MM300, but is much slimmer, has the same accuracy, arguably a nicer bracelet, and is about $1500 cheaper. You'd have to seriously appreciate the MM300 to buy one if that watch existed. Also, this hypothetical watch would probably cost about $1750, and people would complain that it was too expensive.


----------



## 59yukon01

I find the 6r15 to be like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're going to get.

Day to day.
Month to Month.

Truly has a mind of their own sometimes.


----------



## PYLTN

I really don't get all the moaning about the 6R15. I find it to be accurate, it seems to have a great reputation for reliability and has a long power reserve. What's not to like?


----------



## 74notserpp

huangcjz said:


> This SBDC065/SPB083 (blue gradient dial, black bezel insert) has the same case as the SBDC061/SPB077 (black dial and black bezel insert), SBDC063/SPB079 (black dial, blue bezel insert), and SBDC071 (PADI) 6159 modern re-interpretations, so 44 mm diameter, 51mm lug-to-lug, and 13.1 mm thick.
> 
> So they are bigger in diameter and lug-to-lug, but slightly thinner, than the SBDC051/SPB051 (black dial and black bezel insert), SBDC053/SPB053 (blue dial and blue bezel insert), SBDC055/SPB071 (PADI), and SBDC059/SPB081 (jade green) 62MAS modern re-interpretations, which are 42.6 mm diameter, 49.8 mm lug-to-lug, and 13.8 mm thick.


The case may be larger than the 051/053, but they definitely wear smaller as the case is wider than the bezel.

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

What's the price on the new sbdc065? Similar to the other versions, or is there a premium for the color?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## huangcjz

JoeOBrien said:


> It's all very well to say that, but realistically, what would they put in it? The new 6L35? Can't do that - you'd have a watch that not only looks like the MM300, but is much slimmer, has the same accuracy, arguably a nicer bracelet, and is about $1500 cheaper. You'd have to seriously appreciate the MM300 to buy one if that watch existed. Also, this hypothetical watch would probably cost about $1750, and people would complain that it was too expensive.


The SJE073 has an RRP of $2,200 USD, so I think it'd be closer to that - the SJE073 is limited edition, but SEIKO doesn't charge that much more for their limited editions, so I would guess it'd be about $2,100 for a non-limited edition version of an SJE073, and hence $2,000-$2,100 for one of these dive watches with a 6L35. Given that these 6R15 dive watches cost about the same as the SARX 6R15 dressy sport watches. Does anyone have any ideas on why the 6L35 is so expensive?


----------



## JacobC

PYLTN said:


> I really don't get all the moaning about the 6R15. I find it to be accurate, it seems to have a great reputation for reliability and has a long power reserve. What's not to like?


Ditto mines been running within 1 spd for two years now


----------



## Robotaz

JacobC said:


> Ditto mines been running within 1 spd for two years now


That's luck of the draw, but my feeling is you can regulate them if you get a bad one and it runs better than a Rolex. I like regulating watches, so I'm biased. Get a good caseback tool and it's simple.


----------



## JoeOBrien

huangcjz said:


> The SJE073 has an RRP of $2,200 USD, so I think it'd be closer to that - the SJE073 is limited edition, but SEIKO doesn't charge that much more for their limited editions, so I would guess it'd be about $2,100 for a non-limited edition version of an SJE073, and hence $2,000-$2,100 for one of these dive watches with a 6L35. Given that these 6R15 dive watches cost about the same as the SARX 6R15 dressy sport watches. Does anyone have any ideas on why the 6L35 is so expensive?


I'm not sure how you based that on the SJE073 -- that watch doesn't have a non-6L35 equivalent to help extrapolate the cost of the movement. The nearest thing is the SARX055, which has a totally different case. A lot of the money in the 073 is probably going into the relatively elaborate case construction, and things like the blued seconds hand, slightly higher build, not to mention the limited edition and "see what we can get away with" factor. By your logic, sticking a 6L35 in a SPB077 would cost an extra thousand dollars? That's a bit of a stretch. Even my hypothetical estimate of +$250 is probably generous.


----------



## 59yukon01

PYLTN said:


> I really don't get all the moaning about the 6R15. I find it to be accurate, it seems to have a great reputation for reliability and has a long power reserve. What's not to like?


I have one that is super accurate. Like -0.5 s/d accurate, so I know it's capable. That being said, that is only 1 of the 6 I've had/have

Therefore not a good percentage, and like I said, you never know what you're going to get.


----------



## PYLTN

59yukon01 said:


> I have one that is super accurate. Like -0.5 s/d accurate, so I know it's capable. That being said, that is only 1 of the 6 I've had/have
> 
> Therefore not a good percentage, and like I said, you never know what you're going to get.


I know where you're coming from but I do think it's a good movement. Out of the box it might be a bit pot luck (although the 4 I've had were all pretty consistent with each other) but once regulated I'm sure any 6R15 can be very accurate.


----------



## Loxx

Anyone see this yet? Not sure if I'm late to the party because usually you guys always get to this stuff first.


----------



## halaku

I think those are the grey dial turtle and samurai from a few pages ago .... LE maybe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ahonobaka

^I may be a bit behind...They don't look like the Save the Ocean LE's? The Turtle looks more like an SRPC23?

EDIT: Clearly I can't read, you mentioned "grey turtle", my mistake!


----------



## JoeOBrien

Yeah that'll be those grey ones. "Grey Dawn" or whatever.


----------



## TagTime

Robotaz said:


> That's luck of the draw, but my feeling is you can regulate them if you get a bad one and it runs better than a Rolex. I like regulating watches, so I'm biased. Get a good caseback tool and it's simple.


I want to start regulating some of my watches. Curious to hear what your method is. While you are adjusting, do you have a way to check right away how it is running with an app (which one) or a watch timing machine? Or, you close it up, wear and check it and open the caseback again if needed?


----------



## khd

Robotaz said:


> It's hard from my phone for me to find stuff; mainly because my connection is so slow out in the field. It's a lot easier to post at the end of the thread. Sorry if I came off as rude. I was actually standing next to a gigantic oil well being drilled trying to type about watches. Dumb, I guess. Kinda funny though.
> 
> "Sir we've changed formations and developing a lot of head pressure. Do we change bits?" Me: "Hang on. I'm building a custom Grand Seiko." lol


Nah mate you were not rude at all, but I was kind of trying to be if I'm honest; I'm definitely with you on the "read the damn thread first" school of thought!

I can also relate on the WUS at work issue even though I don't have to contend with oil wells... worst thing for me is getting sprung in my office trying to take a wrist shot :-d


----------



## Robotaz

TagTime said:


> I want to start regulating some of my watches. Curious to hear what your method is. While you are adjusting, do you have a way to check right away how it is running with an app (which one) or a watch timing machine? Or, you close it up, wear and check it and open the caseback again if needed?


I don't have real-time checking. I do the tiniest bump I can. Usually takes 2-4 times and it's dialed in. Just make sure you give it some running time to break in or you'll go in circles.


----------



## TagTime

Robotaz said:


> I don't have real-time checking. I do the tiniest bump I can. Usually takes 2-4 times and it's dialed in. Just make sure you give it some running time to break in or you'll go in circles.


Thanks! Will give it a try.


----------



## Robotaz

TagTime said:


> Thanks! Will give it a try.


Two warnings. 1.) Buy a 3 or 4-prong caseback removal tool. The 2-prong is prone to slipping and scratching. Also consider the plastic sheets you can buy from Otto Frei. 2.) Make sure you're adjusting the correct lever.


----------



## TagTime

Robotaz said:


> Two warnings. 1.) Buy a 3 or 4-prong caseback removal tool. The 2-prong is prone to slipping and scratching. Also consider the plastic sheets you can buy from Otto Frei. 2.) Make sure you're adjusting the correct lever.


I just bought all the necessary (caseback) watch tools, including a 3 prong tool. Ready to go.


----------



## Robotaz

TagTime said:


> I just bought all the necessary (caseback) watch tools, including a 3 prong tool. Ready to go.


It's liberating. I don't worry about timekeeping anymore. In fact, I haven't regulated a watch in awhile. Once you realize you can easily do it, you don't worry about it as much and will tend to ignore the error. I have so many in rotation anyway that it really doesn't matter.


----------



## biff1971

Loxx said:


> Anyone see this yet? Not sure if I'm late to the party because usually you guys always get to this stuff first.


Just look at the alignment / angle of the crown between the case guards on the samurai on the right !

lol , defo genuine seiko :-D


----------



## huangcjz

Robotaz said:


> Two warnings. 1.) Buy a 3 or 4-prong caseback removal tool. The 2-prong is prone to slipping and scratching. Also consider the plastic sheets you can buy from Otto Frei. 2.) Make sure you're adjusting the correct lever.


Do you have a link to a 4-prong one, please? I have only ever seen 2- and 3-prong ones.


----------



## huangcjz

Double post.


----------



## JacobC

huangcjz said:


> Do you have a link to a 4-prong one, please? I have only ever seen 2- and 3-prong ones.


Bergeron makes them, about $200


----------



## huangcjz

JacobC said:


> Bergeron makes them, about $200


Which model of Bergeon? I can't find a 4-pronged one - the 5338 has up to 2 pairs of bits, 2 on each side, but the pairs of bits are meant to fit the angles on polygonal cases, so they are not prongs _per se_, and since they are paired, it is effectively 2-sided. The 2819-08 is 3-pronged. The 5700 is 2-pronged. The 5537 has specific polygonal dies profiled to fit specific Rolex watch cases. The 6056 is 2-pronged. Those are the only models that I have managed to find.


----------



## huwp

biff1971 said:


> Just look at the alignment / angle of the crown between the case guards on the samurai on the right !
> 
> lol , defo genuine seiko :-D


Hey, you should check out this great new discovery! It was only recently discovered in AD 1415 and it is so cool!
Op Art History Part 1 - History of Perspective | Op-art.co.uk | Op-Art.co.uk


----------



## huwp

Double post... :/


----------



## Robotaz

huangcjz said:


> Do you have a link to a 4-prong one, please? I have only ever seen 2- and 3-prong ones.


Just google jaxa opener.


----------



## yonsson

???????? 2018???????? ???? SBGN001 ???????????????? ??800? ? ?????????
Can't wait to get my hands on this one.


----------



## ThomasH

.

*Awwwww, isn't it cute?? It followed me home, can I keep it? Can I? Can I? :-D*

I have seen this watch online a lot recently, it is just so cheery, brightly colored and cute!  I'm presuming it is a recent release so I can post it here, right? :-s

A real throwback to the old Seiko 5 designs, but not artificially "retro". ;-)

I saw one on auction, ending this morning, at a really low US$155 price, so I said to myself, "Why not??" :-!

It is a 2018 Seiko SNKN83K1 with the venerable 7S26 automatic movement, a nice looking bracelet and a display back.

Here are the seller's pictures, except I added backgrounds to the last two "stock" photos. (Since I have a Master's in backgroundaddidology.)



































- Thomas

.


----------



## petr_cha

yonsson said:


> ???????? 2018???????? ???? SBGN001 ???????????????? ??800? ? ?????????
> Can't wait to get my hands on this one.


Any chance of a new clasp? Probably not :-o


----------



## yonsson

Wishful thinking is good thinking but I highly doubt it.


----------



## JacobC

yonsson said:


> ???????? 2018???????? ???? SBGN001 ???????????????? ??800? ? ?????????
> Can't wait to get my hands on this one.


Really love it


----------



## huangcjz

The SRPC99 is coming up for sale on eBay etc. now. Seems like it's not a limited or special edition. Still no sign of the SRPC97 yet though.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Speaking of the SRPC97

Looks like they are in fact leaning heavily on the 'winter theme' for the dial, loosely tied to a cocktail that they probably made up as an excuse to sell another baby snowflake . Close-ups of the dial texture on that page. Still looks nothing like the Snowflake, it's more like heavy brush strokes.


----------



## ffnc1020

JoeOBrien said:


> Speaking of the SRPC97
> 
> Looks like they are in fact leaning heavily on the 'winter theme' for the dial, loosely tied to a cocktail that they probably made up as an excuse to sell another baby snowflake . Close-ups of the dial texture on that page. Still looks nothing like the Snowflake, it's more like heavy brush strokes.


7000 pieces, how is that remotely limited by any measure.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Yeah I was gonna say. That's pretty far beyond the point I would consider 'limited'. That's more what I would expect a 'limited run' to be, something like the black series that was technically limited but not numbered.


----------



## huangcjz

JoeOBrien said:


> Yeah I was gonna say. That's pretty far beyond the point I would consider 'limited'. That's more what I would expect a 'limited run' to be, something like the black series that was technically limited but not numbered.


Thanks for the link to the website on it! I'm glad that it's not so limited - gives me more of a chance to actually get one if I like it in person! The ones last year sold very quickly, and both new and used examples are selling for almost twice what their RRP was, about what the SARX range cost. A SARY085 sold for $860 USD on eBay just over a week ago. I guess that's why SEIKO have increased the prices on this year's ones.

I never knew that "The stem of a cocktail glass gave rise to the shape and slim, sharp design of the hour markers" on the Cocktail Time.

Does anyone know what "C ring method" under the features part of the specifications web-page means?

The SEIKO Japan web-site gives their Japanese model numbers and prices:

SRPC97 is SARY103, 52,000 JPY + tax (~$461 USD, ~£355 GBP excluding tax)

SSA385 is SARY105, 67,000 JPY + tax (~$594 USD, ~£458 GBP excluding tax)

SRP843 is SRRY033, 50,000 JPY + tax (~$443 USD, ~£341 GBP excluding tax)

The Japanese prices are all considerably more than the standard Cocktail Times (which have RRPs of 43,000 - 47,000 JPY, 58,000/62,000 JPY, and 45,000/47,000 JPY respectively).

It looks like all have the same bracelets, no difference in straps/bracelets between the Japanese and international models, unlike with last year's STAR BAR models.


----------



## ahonobaka

Nothing new here...








SLA019 photoshopped black? Waiting for official pictures of the blue personally...


----------



## yonsson

ahonobaka said:


> Nothing new here...
> View attachment 13581857
> 
> 
> SLA019 photoshopped black? Waiting for official pictures of the blue personally...



















I'm still shocked about it being bumped up from 14.6mm to 15.4mm


----------



## riposte

yonsson said:


> I'm still shocked about it being bumped up from 14.6mm to 15.4mm


Ah, maybe because of the bezel + crystal thickness. The case looks the same to my eyes.
But if Seiko uses 6L35 for MM300, the thickness can be reduced lower than 14.6mm.


----------



## JoeOBrien

riposte said:


> But if Seiko uses 6L35 for MM300, the thickness can be reduced lower than 14.6mm.


There's zero chance of them doing that. I'd be surprised if they used the 6L in any divers at all, since the spec is so close the the 8L, on paper at least.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> I'm still shocked about it being bumped up from 14.6mm to 15.4mm


If the sapphire crystal and/or ceramic bezel insert add thickness, then I'd rather have Hardlex and the old insert for less money.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Maybe if they'd explained years ago that using sapphire would increase the thickness of the crystal and thus the height of the watch, people wouldn't have been so vocal about it. They should just do that in future. Whenever someone says "how come [model X] doesn't have features Y and Z???", they should just issue a statement saying "Because then the watch would be Xmm thick and cost approximately $YYY extra."


----------



## Seppia

Making the MM300 thicker? Great move seiko!


----------



## georgefl74

Hardlex being slightly curved offers better depth rating for smaller thickness. Flat sapphire needs to be thicker for the same depth rating so the bezel needs to be taller to retain the same distance from the surface of the crystal. Probably increases weight as well. Bummer.


----------



## georgefl74

JoeOBrien said:


> There's zero chance of them doing that. I'd be surprised if they used the 6L in any divers at all, since the spec is so close the the 8L, on paper at least.


Not that simple, a movement needs to be tested, robust and shock resistant for a diver. 6L may not cut it.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Yeah, like I said, there's zero chance of them using it in the MM300.

So a guy on instagram who posts Seiko news says there's going to be a titanium GS spring drive chronograph in some kind of retro case. Measuring in at 44.5mm, allegedly. No picture, but he put up a 1970s catalogue image saying it resembled the case. It's the one in the bottom right of this scan. Not sure what that's about.


----------



## MichaelKG

JoeOBrien said:


> Yeah, like I said, there's zero chance of them using it in the MM300.
> 
> So a guy on instagram who posts Seiko news says there's going to be a titanium GS spring drive chronograph in some kind of retro case. Measuring in at 44.5mm, allegedly. No picture, but he put up a 1970s catalogue image saying it resembled the case. It's the one in the bottom right of this scan. Not sure what that's about.


44.5 mm? Who are they even making this for?


----------



## JoeOBrien

Yeah, I can't imagine the big ceramic chronos have been such a hit that they think they need to keep making big ones. Hopefully this is just one model of the expected 6139 anniversary tie-ins (if it's not nonsense). Fingers crossed for a mechanical GS chrono in a better size.


----------



## ahonobaka

Waiting for yonsson to chime in...

__
http://instagr.am/p/BpSMNFon3Ph/


----------



## yonsson

SLA019 -There will be no separate press release for this model.


----------



## yonsson

ahonobaka said:


> Waiting for yonsson to chime in...
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BpSMNFon3Ph/


Seems like the SLA021 will sneak in with no attention from SEIKO. 
A little strange but hopefully this means there's a big Prospex release in line for Baselworld.


----------



## georgefl74

Let's see if I got them all.

a) a gilt seconds hand that doesn't match the hour and minute hands. (Srsly.. I've never seen anything like that, gilt and ss hands together in the same watch.)
b) Marinemaster logo replaced by the Prospex SP ('X')
c) thicker bezel
d) height increase from 14.6mm to 15.4mm

that's a worse remake than the new Star Wars movies.


----------



## Cobia

yonsson said:


> SLA019 -There will be no separate press release for this model.


Looks very sharp, sad the MM text has gone but apart from that its very nice.


----------



## Robotaz

I don’t like that seconds hand. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> SLA019 -There will be no separate press release for this model.


What's the RRP? I'm guessing a bit less than the green one, but still considerably more than the SBDX017?


----------



## huangcjz

georgefl74 said:


> a) a gilt seconds hand that doesn't match the hour and minute hands. (Srsly.. I've never seen anything like that, gilt and ss hands together in the same watch.)


There's the SBGH017, the recent green MM300, Grand Seiko SBGH267, SBGR311, and a lot of the Grand Seiko mechanical, Spring Drive, and Quartz GMTs with gold GMT hands, such as the SBGJ005, SBGJ013/SBGJ213, SBGJ015 (which has a rose gold GMT hand and a blue seconds hand!), SBGJ021 "Mount Iwate", SBGJ225 "Kasuri", SBGJ227 "Peacock", SBGM029, SBGM031, SBGE021, and the new SBGN007 being launched today, etc..


----------



## alexus87

yonsson said:


> Seems like the SLA019 will sneak in with no attention from SEIKO.
> A little strange but hopefully this means there's a big Prospex release in line for Baselworld.


Do you mean sla021? Isn't the 19 the green limited edition ?

Where did you see that sla021? The dial seems much blacker than the sbdx017. Is the dial a glossy black like the Seamaster ceramic?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Official U.S. and Euro prices for the Fuyugeshiki watches, don't know about official U.K. prices yet, though:

SPRC97J1: $470 USD, €440 EUR

SSA385J1: $610 USD, €530 EUR

SRP843J1: $450 USD, €415 EUR

USD source: https://www.ablogtowatch.com/seiko-presage-cocktail-time-fuyugeshiki-limited-edition-watches/

Euro source: https://monochrome-watches.com/seik...ed-editions-ssa385j1-srpc97j1-srp843j1-price/

Someone from SEIKO must read this, since those leaks about the Grand Seiko rebranding and some other leaked stuff got removed. If you're listening out there, I really wonder why there aren't that many mechanical SEIKOs in between SEIKO 5s and Grand Seiko that have silver sunburst dials any more? That's something that SEIKO used to be famous for. There was never a silver SARB. I don't like the off-white dial of the SARB035 and SARY055.

The only ones I can think of are the SSA303/SSA349 power reserve model, and the SSA355, which is basically an open-heart version of the SARY055/SRP527/SRPB69, but with a very nice silver sunburst rather than an off-white dial. I don't like the open heart or power reserve, I'd rather there was a standard, plain dial. It'd be so easy to make that I really don't understand why they don't do it.

I also don't like the massive, bold chapter ring they put around the SARY055/SRP527/SRPB69 to get the dial to fit into that massive 41 mm case. I don't like all the blue, either - just a blue seconds hand rather than the other hands, which I would prefer in silver, and chapter ring marks, which I would prefer in black. The SSA303 has a nice, more modest chapter ring, but still has a massive dial and 41 mm case, which are too big for me. The 4R57 power reserve movement also makes the watches thicker.


----------



## fluence4

georgefl74 said:


> Let's see if I got them all.
> 
> a) a gilt seconds hand that doesn't match the hour and minute hands. (Srsly.. I've never seen anything like that, gilt and ss hands together in the same watch.)
> b) Marinemaster logo replaced by the Prospex SP ('X')
> c) thicker bezel
> d) height increase from 14.6mm to 15.4mm
> 
> that's a worse remake than the new Star Wars movies.


The seconds hand is awesome, the writing looks a lot better and the bezel is ceramic- for me it is a nicer watch.


----------



## el_beelo

Cobia said:


> Looks very sharp, sad the MM text has gone but apart from that its very nice.


Really digging it...with that gloss ink dial and ceramic bezel, I think it finally looks like a $2k+ timepiece.

Now the debate begins: this or the newly announced Sinn U1 B


----------



## Terry Lennox

huangcjz said:


> Someone from SEIKO must read this, since those leaks about the Grand Seiko rebranding and some other leaked stuff got removed. If you're listening out there, I really wonder why there aren't that many mechanical SEIKOs in between SEIKO 5s and Grand Seiko that have silver sunburst dials any more? That's something that SEIKO used to be famous for. There was never a silver SARB. I don't like the off-white dial of the SARB035 and SARY055.


Yes this is so true. Seiko needs to do a silver dial version of the SARB033/035 or something similar with silver sunburst dial in the mid-range.

Right now they have a lot of low-end watches in the Seiko 5 range. Then they have some very dressy mid-range stuff (Presage etc).

The mid-range has become too dressy. Lots of roman numerals and open heart designs and skinny lugs for leather straps.

What they are missing are sporty non-dive models like the SARBs and the SARGs. Silver dials, oyster bracelets etc. These kind of watches are versatile. They can be worn with a suit or a t-shirt and jeans. Seiko is missing this segment. Call it the Seiko answer to the "DateJust" or "Aquatera." I know people will cite examples that exist but they are all either too dressy or out of production.


----------



## yonsson

alexus87 said:


> Do you mean sla021? Isn't the 19 the green limited edition ?
> 
> Where did you see that sla021? The dial seems much blacker than the sbdx017. Is the dial a glossy black like the Seamaster ceramic?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



























Correct! Sloppy by me, SLA021 is correct, don't text and drive and so forth. 
These are from a Thai-seller on Facebook l, just search for SLA021 in Facebook and you'll find the pics.


----------



## yonsson

So SLA021 = SBDX023 : Y320 000 + tax (in Japan)


----------



## JoeOBrien

So is the insert not lumed up to 20 like on the 019?


----------



## yonsson

I just noticed it’s already up as SBDX023 on Bic Cameras website. And I just ordered a SBBN031 an hour ago. Bad timing.


----------



## yonsson

https://timeandtidewatches.com/hands-on-quartz-but-not-as-you-know-it-the-grand-seiko-sbgn007-gmt/


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> I just noticed it's already up as SBDX023 on Bic Cameras website. And I just ordered a SBBN031 an hour ago. Bad timing.


Oh well, at least it's not limited or special edition, so you've still got the chance to get a new one in the future without having to pay a massively inflated price.


----------



## huangcjz

Terry Lennox said:


> Yes this is so true. Seiko needs to do a silver dial version of the SARB033/035 or something similar with silver sunburst dial in the mid-range.
> 
> Right now they have a lot of low-end watches in the Seiko 5 range. Then they have some very dressy mid-range stuff (Presage etc).
> 
> The mid-range has become too dressy. Lots of roman numerals and open heart designs and skinny lugs for leather straps.
> 
> What they are missing are sporty non-dive models like the SARBs and the SARGs. Silver dials, oyster bracelets etc. These kind of watches are versatile. They can be worn with a suit or a t-shirt and jeans. Seiko is missing this segment. Call it the Seiko answer to the "DateJust" or "Aquatera." I know people will cite examples that exist but they are all either too dressy or out of production.


Personally, I was thinking of a dressy sunburst silver dial watch on a leather strap, but a sport watch in the SARB, SARX, SARY, or SARG PRESAGE ranges would be nice too, so hopefully they can make both types of watches, to make both of our groups happy.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> Seems like the SLA021 will sneak in with no attention from SEIKO.
> A little strange but hopefully this means there's a big Prospex release in line for Baselworld.


Perhaps they don't want to draw attention away from the green one, if it hasn't sold out yet.


----------



## dr.sphinx

yonsson said:


> ...And I just ordered a SBBN031 an hour ago. Bad timing.


Are (real) quartz and mechanical tunas the only extant "MARINEMASTER"-on-the-dial production models?

The new MM300: I appreciate the gilt is a part of Seiko dive history. I don't care for it much but that's just me. Pretty sure it won't pop as much as in the pictures - it's actually quite subtle on the green LE when you handle in the metal.

As for the rest - not a fan of the smooth dotless triangle (makes sense from a functional perspective though), hope the lume-up-to-twenty is a fad that will pass. But these are minor quibbles. What is really going to make or break the watch is the different new shades of color/gloss and how they play together. They might. They might not.


----------



## yonsson

dr.sphinx said:


> Are (real) quartz and mechanical tunas the only extant "MARINEMASTER"-on-the-dial production models?
> 
> The new MM300: I appreciate the gilt is a part of Seiko dive history. I don't care for it much but that's just me. Pretty sure it won't pop as much as in the pictures - it's actually quite subtle on the green LE when you handle in the metal.
> 
> As for the rest - not a fan of the smooth dotless triangle (makes sense from a functional perspective though), hope the lume-up-to-twenty is a fad that will pass. But these are minor quibbles. What is really going to make or break the watch is the different new shades of color/gloss and how they play together. They might. They might not.


To my knowledge the MM-name is strictly Tunas and SBEX-variations now. 
For me personally, I think the SBDX001 is the peak for the "mm300". The 017 has X-crown and Diashield which can't be polished so pretty strange to use it for the Prospex diver's imho. The new version is cool and I might buy it just out of curiosity but I think it's a little sad that the MM-branding and the true tool aspects disappearing.


----------



## Cobia

yonsson said:


> I just noticed it's already up as SBDX023 on Bic Cameras website. And I just ordered a SBBN031 an hour ago. Bad timing.


Nice work on getting the 031 back, its a hell of a watch.


----------



## PYLTN

Cobia said:


> Nice work on getting the 031 back, its a hell of a watch.


It sure is. Recently got mine and I love it.


----------



## yonsson

Cobia said:


> Nice work on getting the 031 back, its a hell of a watch.


Thanks! I've had a few Tunas and the 031 is by far my favorite of them, stands without shame besides the SBDX001 imho. I'll try to keep this one.


----------



## dr.sphinx

yonsson said:


> To my knowledge the MM-name is strictly Tunas and SBEX-variations now.
> For me personally, I think the SBDX001 is the peak for the "mm300". The 017 has X-crown and Diashield which can't be polished so pretty strange to use it for the Prospex diver's imho. The new version is cool and I might buy it just out of curiosity but I think it's a little sad that the MM-branding and the true tool aspects disappearing.


Right, I keep forgetting about SBEXs. Might consider a quartz one, it just doesn't exist. So I'll keep my 031 too 

I agree that there is desk-diverization/de-toolization in progress with the new guy at its pinnacle. I am also wondering what the extra milimeter does to the overall feel. I think not much but I might be wrong.


----------



## walrusmonger

I’m glad I have my sbdx017 after foolishly selling off my sbdx012. The new model is nice but I prefer the $1700 I spent on mine vs the $2500 to $3000 the new one will be selling for.


----------



## Robotaz

huangcjz said:


> There's the green MM300, the recent Grand Seiko SBGH267, SBGR311, SBGJ023, and a lot of the Grand Seiko mechanical, Spring Drive, and Quartz GMTs with gold GMT hands, such as the SBGJ005, SBGJ013/SBGJ213, SBGJ015 (which has a rose gold GMT hand and a blue seconds hand!), SBGJ021 "Mount Iwate", SBGJ225 "Kasuri", SBGJ227 "Peacock", SBGM029, SBGM031, SBGE021, and the new SBGN007 being launched today, etc..


Which models have a gold second hand? That's the question.


----------



## Rocat

dr.sphinx said:


> Are (real) quartz and mechanical tunas the only extant "MARINEMASTER"-on-the-dial production models?
> 
> As for the rest -* not a fan of the smooth dotless triangle *(makes sense from a functional perspective though), hope the lume-up-to-twenty is a fad that will pass. But these are minor quibbles. What is really going to make or break the watch is the different new shades of color/gloss and how they play together. They might. They might not.


This is my feelings as well. A true diver's watch that doesn't have a lume pip might as well just be a Seiko 5.


----------



## yonsson

Released today and in stores today, the Grey Dawn EU LE. 2018 of each model. 
New release. SRPD03 ( SRPD03k1 ). The other model part of the Grey Dawn series is a Turtle with the same colors (both models leaked about a month back).


----------



## jsohal

yonsson said:


> Released today and in stores today, the Grey Dawn EU LE. 2018 of each model.
> New release. SRPD03 ( SRPD03k1 ). The other model part of the Grey Dawn series is a Turtle with the same colors (both models leaked about a month back).


Any idea where to source the turtle?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

jsohal said:


> Any idea where to source the turtle?


Any SEIKO Prospex AD in EU.


----------



## Tanker G1

yonsson said:


>


Black hands with silver outlined indices. Lazy.


----------



## yankeexpress

Video of both Grey Dawn:


----------



## davym2112

Rocat said:


> This is my feelings as well. A true diver's watch that doesn't have a lume pip might as well just be a Seiko 5.


Think your missing the point, the entire triangle is a luminous

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Tanker G1 said:


> Black hands with silver outlined indices. Lazy.


Looks like its gun metal to me to match the bezel, but in any case, silver or gun metal its just a choice..

Some of you guys make out they spin the chocolate wheel to come up with stuff like this when in reality every detail has been thought out, it might not be to your liking but to call it lazy is just not realistic.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

yonsson said:


> Released today and in stores today, the Grey Dawn EU LE. 2018 of each model.
> New release. SRPD03 ( SRPD03k1 ). The other model part of the Grey Dawn series is a Turtle with the same colors (both models leaked about a month back).


I think these colors work together well. Excluding the STO and BL, this is the most interesting color scheme thus far I think.


----------



## hitman23

I like that grey turtle. Does anyone have a good EURO recommendation for shipping to the USA?


----------



## huangcjz

Robotaz said:


> Which models have a gold second hand? That's the question.


The ones I listed before I mentioned the GMT watches.

SBGH017:









From Baselworld 2018:

SLA019 (green LE MM300):









The 20th Anniversary of the 9S movement GSes:

SBGH267 36000 bph (blue dial):









SBGR311 standard automatic (brown dial):









And a couple of SEIKO 5s I found:

SNZ440 (in 7S36-00N0 case):









SNKH07:









I'm sure there are more SEIKOs with gold seconds hands and silver hour and minute hands.


----------



## yonsson

Took these shots at my local AD. Impressed by the SBGN001, will take some macros of my own on Tuesday.

























The SLA021 / SBDX023 did not impress me. Looks cheap and dressy, very much prefer the older versions.


----------



## slow_mo

yonsson said:


> Took these shots at my local AD. Impressed by the SBGN001, will take some macros of my own on Tuesday.


Any thoughts on this? I'm itchy for another GS since I passed on 267.


----------



## huangcjz

I went to the SEIKO Boutique in London again yesterday.

Official U.K. prices and availability in the Boutique for the Fuyugeshiki Cocktail Times:

SRPC97J1: £399, sometime in November (Compare price to standard model on bracelet RRP of £349, and £379 for last year's STAR BAR ones on leather straps)

SSA385J1: £499, sometime in November (Compare price to standard model RRP of £399, and £499 for last year's STAR BAR ones)

SRP843J1: £380, by next week (was meant to be delivered there yesterday, but they hadn't got it by the time I visited, so I was given an estimate of next week. Compare price to standard models on bracelets, which have RRPs of £349).

Here are some side-by-side photos I took yesterday of the SJE073 (on bracelet) and my SARX055 (on a leather strap). I tried to focus on showing the slight softness to the edges of the angles of the lugs on the SJE073 as opposed to the sharp edges to the angles on the SARX055 that I mentioned before:









































































This photo, where the watches are resting on their crowns (so a better comparison than the photos above where they're resting on their other sides and the SJE073 is unfortunately tilted a bit downwards, which makes it look a bit thinner than it is), shows that the SJE073 is not that much thinner than the SARX055, they just made it look thinner by making the mid-case appear thinner, and the bezel and back bulge out more from the mid-case on the SJE073. Even the sapphire crystal sticks out more from the bezel on the SJE073, to help make it look thinner. It might not be obvious from my photos, but the SJE073's case-back is rounded and domed, so it looks thinner from the side but is thicker in the middle, whereas the SARX055's is flat:









The unused bracelet from my SARX055 compared to the one on the SJE073 - the SJE073's looks to have thinner and flatter, differently-shaped (you can see from the side) links and a thinner/flatter clasp, and is polished at the edge instead of matte, but otherwise, the design and clasp appears to be almost the same, apart from the obvious difference in material between the SJE073's stainless steel and the SARX055's titanium, and the SJE073's clasp seems to fit over/cover the adjacent link, whereas on the SARX055 the clasp only fits on its own link. The design on the SARX033/035 bracelets (link profile and thickness, clasp design, etc.) looks to be the same as the SARX055/057's one, but just in stainless steel instead of titanium, but I don't know for sure. I don't wear bracelets, so I'm not really in a good position to judge/compare them.

































The staff member pointed out that although the texture is the same, the dial on the SJE073 looks more silver than the whiter one of the SARX055 - it's not just the lighting. I can't say if this is universally true across both models or due to individual sample variation though, since I've only seen one example of each, but the press photos of the SJE073 provided by SEIKO do make the dial look quite silver. Overall, the cases of the two watches are quite different. The SJE073's lug-to-lug distance is noticeably shorter than the SARX055's - there are measurements in the blog-post linked below. The crown on the SARX055 looks oversized compared to the one on the SJE073. I have to revise my opinion, and say that I think the SARX055's lugs look more similar to the 62GS than the SJE073's, since the SJE073's actually drop off at a steeper angle to the side/outer edge, whereas the SARX055's remain thicker, as you can see from the side profile photos above. They said they had sold 2 out of their allocation of 10 pieces of SJE073. Feel free to ask if you have any questions about the two models.

This is my first time taking photos and video of the watches, and the strong lighting made it difficult with reflections and so on. Unfortunately, I forgot to clean my phone's cameras' lenses before I took them, so I hope they're ok.

I took some 4K 60 fps videos as well, which I will upload to YouTube and post too.

There are some more I saw from someone else's blog, who is lucky enough to own all 3 of the GS Snowflake, SJE073, and SARX055, and made a post to compare them all with each other:

My Eastern Watch Collection: Seiko Presage Automatic "Baby GS Snowflake 2" Limited Edition International Ref. SJE073 or JDM Ref. SARA015, The Best Reinterpretation of an Icon - A Review (plus Video)

I'll be going back again next Thursday to try and see the SRP843J1, so let me know if you have any requests for photos/video and I'll try to oblige.


----------



## chenpofu

Thanks for the photos and the comparison. The more I see of the SJE073, the more I like it.


----------



## yonsson

slow_mo said:


> Any thoughts on this? I'm itchy for another GS since I passed on 267.


I ordered this one before it got officially announced, so I think it's awesome! 
First 9F GMT and first GS with yellow accents, what's not to like?


----------



## hbryant130

Awesome review and photos. Thanks so much for taking the time to do that.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Sigh. From that blog about the SJE073:



> the watch has a dial surface reminiscent of the Grand Seiko "Snowflake". Coupled with the high level of finishing to the surfaces, its resemblance in uncanny.


He then puts up a side-by-side photo of the 073 and the snowflake, showing how they look nothing alike. Even the dial colour is different. The snowflake is white, the 073 is more silver. Apart from the fact that they're both silver-tone metal Seikos with round dials on a bracelet, literally the only similarity is the blue second hand. If I was being generous, I could say that the hands are vaguely similar in shape. The snowflake doesn't even have the same kind of baton markers that some of the GS mechanicals have. The 073 actually looks more like the SBGR059 or SBGH001, which have the double batons at 12, 9 and 6, the half-double baton at 3, and a silver-tone dial! 

Henceforth, the SJE073 will be known as the "Baby hi-beat". Anyone who does not comply shall receive angry emojis


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> Sigh. From that blog about the SJE073:
> 
> He then puts up a side-by-side photo of the 073 and the snowflake, showing how they look nothing alike. Even the dial colour is different. The snowflake is white, the 073 is more silver. Apart from the fact that they're both silver-tone metal Seikos with round dials on a bracelet, literally the only similarity is the blue second hand. If I was being generous, I could say that the hands are vaguely similar in shape. The snowflake doesn't even have the same kind of baton markers that some of the GS mechanicals have. The 073 actually looks more like the SBGR059 or SBGH001, which have the double batons at 12, 9 and 6, the half-double baton at 3, and a silver-tone dial!
> 
> Henceforth, the SJE073 will be known as the "Baby hi-beat". Anyone who does not comply shall receive angry emojis


Tragic and funny at the same time! 
Seems like 90% of all who pick up a SEIKO only knows about the Snowflake in the GS lineup. What a SJE review should be focusing on is the tempered hand, the new movement and the special case construction. Seems like most miss those selling points.


----------



## v1triol

https://monochrome-watches.com/seiko-prospex-dawn-grey-europe-only-limited-editions-turtle-srpd01k1-samurai-srpd03k1/


----------



## huangcjz

Videos, as promised - I don't know why they're not showing up as 4K/2160p UHD on YouTube though, only 1080p HD at the moment, though at 60 fps:


----------



## huangcjz

One thing I don't like about SEIKO's Limited Editions that you can see from my photos - they all use the same serifed type-face for the "Limited Edition" and number X out of X text, which doesn't fit in at all and jars terribly with the sans-serif type-face they use for all of the rest of the writing on the case-back.


----------



## Rocat

davym2112 said:


> Think your missing the point, the entire triangle is a luminous
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Well that's acceptable then.


----------



## huangcjz

I forgot to say, the video in that blog-post I linked with the wrist-shot does show that due to the thin appearance being caused by the mid-case being slimmed down from both the top and the bottom, and the case-back bulging out more, the bottom of the SJE073's mid-case does sit higher off the wrist than on the SARX055, which makes it look a bit more awkward, in my opinion.


----------



## Alimamy

I was pleased to see that the yellow portion highlighting the daytime hours is a consistent thickness, rather than a swoosh. I think I prefer the regular production GMT with the black dial and orange hour hand.


----------



## yonsson

Got my SBGN001 today and have been wearing it all day. 
I started out with a 19mm nato strap which was nice, tried to fit a grey 20mm Hadley Roma cordura strap which was a hassle, tried the SBGJ003 bracelet but it didn't fit good, then went back to the original bracelet and concluded that it was the best option.


----------



## mike_right

Alimamy said:


> I was pleased to see that the yellow portion highlighting the daytime hours is a consistent thickness, rather than a swoosh. I think I prefer the regular production GMT with the black dial and orange hour hand.


It is me or the gs with the black dial and the orange arrow has a misaligned second hand?


----------



## JacobC

mike_right said:


> It is me or the gs with the black dial and the orange arrow has a misaligned second hand?


It's actually perfectly positioned


----------



## watchcrank_tx

mike_right said:


> It is me or the gs with the black dial and the orange arrow has a misaligned second hand?


We don't tend to notice with faster-stepping automatics, but most seconds hands are very susceptible to being viewed with parallax. The exceptions are usually when a chapter ring has been raised to where the seconds hand barely skims above it (e.g., Paolo Fanton's A-13A).


----------



## Alimamy

It may be misaligned to the marker, but it didn't have a working movement in it. The orange-handed GMT was a show piece with a dummy movement. They said February 2019 for it to be available at the NYC boutique.


----------



## Seppia

The new SJE073 looks fantastic, big kudos to Seiko for finally coming up with a slimmer looking watch!

The new MM300 seems worse than the original. 

The new GS GMT looks as great as I thought I would. 
I ended up deciding to pass on it though, because the color combo I like the most is the non-LE black/orange, and it would be too close in style to my black 5 digit explorer II


----------



## mtb2104

yonsson said:


> Got my SBGN001 today and have been wearing it all day.
> I started out with a 19mm nato strap which was nice, tried to fit a grey 20mm Hadley Roma cordura strap which was a hassle, tried the SBGJ003 bracelet but it didn't fit good, then went back to the original bracelet and concluded that it was the best option.


Congrats!
Any chance of lume shot please?


----------



## yonsson

mtb2104 said:


> Congrats!
> Any chance of lume shot please?


----------



## Soh1982

Did anyone get SBGN007? I am sort of obsessing over it but need to see some real life pics first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

SBGA291 LE, 200 pcs


----------



## yonsson

Soh1982 said:


> Did anyone get SBGN007? I am sort of obsessing over it but need to see some real life pics first.


https://timeandtidewatches.com/hands-on-quartz-but-not-as-you-know-it-the-grand-seiko-sbgn007-gmt/


----------



## Soh1982

yonsson said:


> https://timeandtidewatches.com/hands-on-quartz-but-not-as-you-know-it-the-grand-seiko-sbgn007-gmt/


Yes I saw these but I want to see some regular wrist shots and may be thoughts. It looks absolutely gorgeous in that article. Can't find any fault with it to be honest. There is something amazing about gold accent on a green dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

I cant see what could possibly be wrong with the 007, looks better than the 001.


----------



## Soh1982

yonsson said:


> I cant see what could possibly be wrong with the 007, looks better than the 001.


I agree, I find it more appealing then the other quartz GMT models. I will probably end up getting it if my local AD doesn't run out of these before I pay them a visit. It's just that the pics would give me a better idea of the look on the wrist and the color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

I would like it to be a couple mm smaller. 
Other than that? It’s perfect


----------



## huangcjz

Soh1982 said:


> Did anyone get SBGN007? I am sort of obsessing over it but need to see some real life pics first.


I have a couple of shots taken with my phone through glass - I don't know if they'll help you any though, but here they are anyway:
















The dial looks pretty green to me. They have a grey dial one in the London Boutique too, but I didn't look at it. I guess that must be the one with the yellow accent.


----------



## huckson

yonsson said:


> SBGA291 LE, 200 pcs


It looks great. Any idea about the price?


----------



## huangcjz

huckson said:


> It looks great. Any idea about the price?


I don't know, but this Instagram post, which also has some live shots attached to it on the right, says that it's an Asian Limited Edition. You could ask them, or ask them where they got the live shots from to ask the source if they know the price:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bpefs_lnV2u/
Looks like SEIKO are going all in on the green dial, silver hour and minute hands, and gold seconds hand this year.


----------



## Soh1982

huangcjz said:


> I have a couple of shots taken with my phone through glass - I don't know if they'll help you any though, but here they are anyway:
> 
> View attachment 13596545
> 
> 
> View attachment 13596547
> 
> The dial looks pretty green to me. They have a grey dial one in the London Boutique too, but I didn't look at it. I guess that must be the one with the yellow accent.


Looks great! All I need to do is go and try it on my wrist now. Thanks for these!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

huckson said:


> It looks great. Any idea about the price?


The GS LE prices are pretty much always just a tad over the regular prices.


----------



## Fatvette

Well placed crisp, clean looking lume!!



yonsson said:


>


----------



## psychobooe

What is the lug width on the new GS 9F GMT's?


----------



## Galaga

Aussies only:

"VIDEO: Seiko's Australia-only limited edition, and how to get your hands on one (for a good cause)" via @watchville https://api.watchville.co/v2/posts/38181/click


----------



## Seppia

psychobooe said:


> What is the lug width on the new GS 9F GMT's?


I would guess 19mm


----------



## yonsson

psychobooe said:


> What is the lug width on the new GS 9F GMT's?


19mm


----------



## huangcjz

JoeOBrien said:


> Sigh. From that blog about the SJE073:
> 
> He then puts up a side-by-side photo of the 073 and the snowflake, showing how they look nothing alike. Even the dial colour is different. The snowflake is white, the 073 is more silver. Apart from the fact that they're both silver-tone metal Seikos with round dials on a bracelet, literally the only similarity is the blue second hand. If I was being generous, I could say that the hands are vaguely similar in shape. The snowflake doesn't even have the same kind of baton markers that some of the GS mechanicals have. The 073 actually looks more like the SBGR059 or SBGH001, which have the double batons at 12, 9 and 6, the half-double baton at 3, and a silver-tone dial!
> 
> Henceforth, the SJE073 will be known as the "Baby hi-beat". Anyone who does not comply shall receive angry emojis


It's true that the SJE073 does meet SEIKO's historical definition of "HI-BEAT" of 28,800 vph (cf. the 562/4x Suwa, 52x6, 5146, and some other Daini movements etc.), too...


----------



## chriscentro

yonsson said:


> SBGA291 LE, 200 pcs


For GS price, I wish that they use some real gold haha.


----------



## huangcjz

chriscentro said:


> For GS price, I wish that they use some real gold haha.


Who says they don't? Surely they do?


----------



## JoeOBrien

huangcjz said:


> Who says they don't? Surely they do?


For hands and markers? No. Other brands use white gold for hands and markers, GS uses rhodium-plated brass.


----------



## georgefl74

yonsson said:


> SBGA291 LE, 200 pcs


Ugh that single gilt seconds hand sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## chriscentro

JoeOBrien said:


> For hands and markers? No. Other brands use white gold for hands and markers, GS uses rhodium-plated brass.


Just googled for rhodium : "Rhodium is a silver-white metallic element that is highly reflective and resistant to corrosion. It is considered the rarest and most valuable precious metal in the world - well above gold or silver. The name rhodium comes from the Greek word "rhodon," meaning rose, named for the rose-red color of its salts."

So rhodium is above gold and silver.


----------



## ahonobaka

georgefl74 said:


> Ugh that single gilt seconds hand sticks out like a sore thumb.


Luckily none of us are being forced to buy it! 

Personally I'm not a fan of the dial pattern but I'm sure there's some story behind it. Still holding out for that smaller diver though (I swear every other post I make states the same thing...)


----------



## huangcjz

JoeOBrien said:


> For hands and markers? No. Other brands use white gold for hands and markers, GS uses rhodium-plated brass.


Oh, thanks for the information. I'm surprised, at least regarding the markers, given that the first Grand Seiko is meant to have solid gold markers for the gold model, as did many of Seiko's other gold watches at the time (as an option for these lower models), going down to King Seikos, Goldfeathers, Liners, Crowns, Cronos, Lord Marvels, and Marvel models and so on, even though they all, including the first Grand Seiko, only had a 14K gold-filled case for the standard models. As a side-note, there wasn't a solid 18K gold model of any of the first 4 models/generations of Grand Seiko as far as I know, which is strange, given that there was a solid platinum model of the first-generation one, and I'm not aware of any other model of Seiko that had platinum cases at the time, but there were other models of Goldfeathers, Liners, Crowns and Crown Specials, Cronos and Cronos Specials, Lord Marvels, and Marvels, and later a Seikomatic Weekdater, that had solid 18K gold cases as an option (though not King Seikos).

I know that rhodium-plated brass was used for the applied markers on the stainless steel models of the second- (and probably also first-) generation Grand Seiko onwards, though. I can see the hands on the first-generation and subsequent gold Grand Seikos being made out of gold-plated brass, though. But given that the seconds hand on this watch today is gold-coloured, I would have thought that it would be made in gold, given the price, as the person I initially replied to said.


----------



## babola

yonsson said:


> I'm still shocked about it being bumped up from 14.6mm to 15.4mm


Makes me love my original SBDX017 even more.
That extra chunky bezel is out of whack with the rest of the watch silhouette, IMO. That plus the sapphire on the new is flush with the bezel ring, the Hardlex on the 017 is sunken.

Glad I didn't sell my MM300.


----------



## JoeOBrien

chriscentro said:


> Just googled for rhodium : "Rhodium is a silver-white metallic element that is highly reflective and resistant to corrosion. It is considered the rarest and most valuable precious metal in the world - well above gold or silver. The name rhodium comes from the Greek word "rhodon," meaning rose, named for the rose-red color of its salts."
> 
> So rhodium is above gold and silver.


I wasn't saying it was a bad thing, but you can't justify using plated brass over white gold because the plating material is better by itself. It doesn't matter how valuable the metal is if it's just being used as a plating. Premium watch brands tend to make markers from solid white gold because it doesn't corrode (as well as the obvious 'luxury' element). Plated brass is more susceptible to corrosion over long periods. Rhodium by itself may be resistant to corrosion but there's always a chance of it happening to the brass and showing through. I'm not saying it's common by any means, but I have seen examples of it happening to GS, though these were clearly extremely isolated incidents.


----------



## akSTOI

Here is a photo of the new SRPC97.

It looks like a frozen white starlight.


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> I wasn't saying it was a bad thing, but you can't justify using plated brass over white gold because the plating material is better by itself. It doesn't matter how valuable the metal is if it's just being used as a plating. Premium watch brands tend to make markers from solid white gold because it doesn't corrode (as well as the obvious 'luxury' element). Plated brass is more susceptible to corrosion over long periods. Rhodium by itself may be resistant to corrosion but there's always a chance of it happening to the brass and showing through. I'm not saying it's common by any means, but I have seen examples of it happening to GS, though these were clearly extremely isolated incidents.


There is no valid reason for using white gold for indices, especially not since they will have to be rhodium plated anyway, it's just used to validate high prices on Swiss made watches. The GS indices reflects light much better than the sloppy finished Rolex indices. Gold is also soft and heavy, therefore inappropriate to use for watch hands. So claiming that "GS should use gold" is not smart.


----------



## katuiran

The Seiko SLA021 is finally out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenryu

akSTOI said:


> Here is a photo of the new SRPC97.
> 
> It looks like a frozen white starlight.


Fortunately no "limited edition" written on the dial 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

katuiran said:


> The Seiko SLA021 is finally out.


Is the boutique light fooling me or does the new hands look like they have a lower level of finishing compared to sbdx001/017? It doesn't sound logical to change them but still...


----------



## ahonobaka

^I'm guessing the lighting but we'll need closer up macro shots.

I wonder how much extra Seiko would have to charge to start regulating? I'd be willing to pay honestly


----------



## JacobC

yonsson said:


> There is no valid reason for using white gold for indices, especially not since they will have to be rhodium plated anyway, it's just used to validate high prices on Swiss made watches. The GS indices reflects light much better than the sloppy finished Rolex indices. Gold is also soft and heavy, therefore inappropriate to use for watch hands. So claiming that "GS should use gold" is not smart.


Yonsson, why does white gold have to be rhodium plated if used for numerals / indices?


----------



## JoeOBrien

White gold is often plated with rhodium to make it appear 'whiter' (more often in jewellery), but that's actually not the case with some brands, e.g. Rolex.



yonsson said:


> There is no valid reason for using white gold for indices, especially not since they will have to be rhodium plated anyway, it's just used to validate high prices on Swiss made watches. The GS indices reflects light much better than the sloppy finished Rolex indices. Gold is also soft and heavy, therefore inappropriate to use for watch hands. So claiming that "GS should use gold" is not smart.


I agree, there's no real reason to use it except for the 'luxury' factor. GS doesn't really do 'luxury' things like that, so there's no need for it. Or more likely because they put money into things like hand-finishing and mirror-polishing the markers, rather than making them out of gold.


----------



## JoeOBrien

White gold is often plated with rhodium to make it appear 'whiter' (more often in jewellery), but that's actually not the case with some brands, e.g. Rolex.



yonsson said:


> There is no valid reason for using white gold for indices, especially not since they will have to be rhodium plated anyway, it's just used to validate high prices on Swiss made watches. The GS indices reflects light much better than the sloppy finished Rolex indices. Gold is also soft and heavy, therefore inappropriate to use for watch hands. So claiming that "GS should use gold" is not smart.


I agree, there's no real reason to use it except for the 'luxury' factor. GS doesn't really do 'luxury' things like that, so there's no need for it. Or more likely because they put money into things like hand-finishing and mirror-polishing the markers, rather than making them out of gold.


----------



## yonsson

JacobC said:


> Yonsson, why does white gold have to be rhodium plated if used for numerals / indices?


Ever seen a white gold ring after the rhodium is scraped off by scratches? It darkens.


----------



## Soh1982

SBGN007 ordered and I should have it tomorrow, if I am home to receive it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

yonsson said:


> Is the boutique light fooling me or does the new hands look like they have a lower level of finishing compared to sbdx001/017? It doesn't sound logical to change them but still...


Looks cheap to me. I hope it's the light.


----------



## 59yukon01

Robotaz said:


> Looks cheap to me. I hope it's the light.


I second that. The finishing on the 001/017 models show attention to detail. Still not a fan of the new bezel, or that gold looking second hand.

Sometimes the new "improved Tide" is just not an improvement after all.


----------



## kamonjj

Soh1982 said:


> SBGN007 ordered and I should have it tomorrow, if I am home to receive it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## Soh1982

kamonjj said:


> Congrats!


Thanks. I had always fantasized about GS quartz GMT as that to me it would be a perfect travel watch and once I saw these new releases, I just couldn't resist. I hope I am not disappointed. I guess I will find out tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

kenryu said:


> Fortunately no "limited edition" written on the dial
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Nothing on this dial either


----------



## katuiran

It’s just the lighting. It looks way better in person. I still prefer the original though. Personal preference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

jmanlay said:


> Nothing on this dial either


At first, I wondered what they were talking about as well, because SEIKO doesn't usually do that with their Limited Editions, then I remembered that I have seen some with it written on the dial, mostly for the Thai market:

e.g. the SRPC45 (Blue Planet) and SRPC46 (Manhattan Sky) Cocktail Times in a LE of 350 each, for the Thai market:









In fact, the SRPC45 is another SEIKO with a gold seconds hand (though you might not be able to see it that clearly in that photo) and silver hour and minute hands.

Zimbe Turtle, SRPA19:









Also the Zamba Monster SRP319, Snow Monster SKZ331, Zimbe Tuna SRPA47, Silver Sumo SPB029, Zimbe Sumo SPB055, Zimbe Shogun SPB057, and I'm sure there's more.

and some not for the Thai market:

SRPA91:









and the SSA188, Stargate II Neo Sport SRP510, etc. - again, I'm sure there's more.


----------



## manofrolex

huangcjz said:


> At first, I wondered what they were talking about as well, because SEIKO doesn't usually do that with their Limited Editions, then I remembered that I have seen some with it written on the dial, mostly for the Thai market:
> 
> e.g. the SRPC45 (Blue Planet) and SRPC46 (Manhattan Sky) Cocktail Times in a LE of 350 each, for the Thai market:
> 
> View attachment 13602177
> 
> 
> Zimbe Turtle, SRPA19:
> 
> View attachment 13602189
> 
> 
> Also the Zamba Monster SRP319, Snow Monster SKZ331, Zimbe Tuna SRPA47, Silver Sumo SPB029, Zimbe Sumo SPB055, Zimbe Shogun SPB057, and I'm sure there's more.
> 
> and some not for the Thai market:
> 
> SRPA91:
> 
> View attachment 13602237
> 
> 
> and the SSA188, Stargate II Neo Sport SRP510, etc. - again, I'm sure there's more.


Yikes that is ugly


----------



## kenryu

huangcjz said:


> At first, I wondered what they were talking about as well, because SEIKO doesn't usually do that with their Limited Editions, then I remembered that I have seen some with it written on the dial, mostly for the Thai market:
> 
> e.g. the SRPC45 (Blue Planet) and SRPC46 (Manhattan Sky) Cocktail Times in a LE of 350 each, for the Thai market:
> 
> View attachment 13602177
> 
> 
> In fact, the SRPC45 is another SEIKO with a gold seconds hand (though you might not be able to see it that clearly in that photo) and silver hour and minute hands.
> 
> Zimbe Turtle, SRPA19:
> 
> View attachment 13602189
> 
> 
> Also the Zamba Monster SRP319, Snow Monster SKZ331, Zimbe Tuna SRPA47, Silver Sumo SPB029, Zimbe Sumo SPB055, Zimbe Shogun SPB057, and I'm sure there's more.
> 
> and some not for the Thai market:
> 
> SRPA91:
> 
> View attachment 13602237
> 
> 
> and the SSA188, Stargate II Neo Sport SRP510, etc. - again, I'm sure there's more.


Gotchaaa..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982

Received my SBGN007. It's stunning and if anyone was wondering. It wears more like a 39mm rather then 40. Green is quite so in dim lighting, it can come across as black. Sits very comfortably on the wrist and usual Grand Seiko craftsmanship of highest order. Finishing is amazing as usual. Fit is top notch. Sometimes GS can miss the mark on the fit but not on this one. 
Gold accents really work well on this green dial. I actually wish even the GMT numbers were also written in gold but may be it would have been too much. Anyway, I think I finally have my dream GMT watch. Or may be not quite. A GS Quartz GMT Diver at 40mm and a slim profile would be my ultimate GMT watch but that's not gonna happen, at least not any time soon so this will have to do in the mean time.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

^looks good!

I also agree with your sentiment about a GS quartz diver that is 40x13 with a more traditional text on the bezel. It would be perfect but I’m still holding out for the sbgn005 when they hit the shelves.


----------



## raheelc

Just stopped by the Seiko Boutique in NYC to check out the new SBDC065. Amazing dial, but both watches I saw had chapter ring alignment issues. Definitely shouldn't be there on an $1100 dollar watch. 

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## arlee

kamonjj said:


> ^looks good!
> 
> I also agree with your sentiment about a GS quartz diver that is 40x13 with a more traditional text on the bezel. It would be perfect but I'm still holding out for the sbgn005 when they hit the shelves.


That blue dial is pretty amazing saw it this weekend









Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

lol, wears much more like a 39mm than a 40mm. OK.


----------



## Soh1982

Robotaz said:


> lol, wears much more like a 39mm than a 40mm. OK.


Lol, there's a subtle difference! I know it sounds moronic but I have SBGV225 which is 40mm and that looks bigger on the wrist. I will post a pic when I get home. I think it's the bezel that gives the illusion. And cmon, don't tell me you can't see the difference between 39 and 40mm. You are a long time pro, you surely know what I mean! Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982

kamonjj said:


> ^looks good!
> 
> I also agree with your sentiment about a GS quartz diver that is 40x13 with a more traditional text on the bezel. It would be perfect but I'm still holding out for the sbgn005 when they hit the shelves.


I was so torn but I ended up going with the green dial as I needed a green dial and I just like the conventional bezel more I guess. There is something special about gold on green! 
That blue dial looks stunning though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

arlee said:


> That blue dial is pretty amazing saw it this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


Are these already hitting the shelves?


----------



## yonsson

kamonjj said:


> Are these already hitting the shelves?


It's a sample, Date is 6, and looks at how the hands are displayed.


----------



## kamonjj

yonsson said:


> It's a sample, Date is 6, and looks at how the hands are displayed.


That's what I figured. I got excited as I prefer the blue over the yellow LE. Bummer the regular production version is gonna be so far behind.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Soh1982 said:


> Lol, there's a subtle difference! I know it sounds moronic but I have SBGV225 which is 40mm and that looks bigger on the wrist.


The SBGN007 and SBGV225 have almost exactly the same case, except that the bezel is taller on the 007 

Often darker dials make a watch appear smaller, although perhaps it's also an illusion created by the GMT track or something.


----------



## Soh1982

Yes the bezel is taller, it’s also slightly thicker and lugs are slight more curved or at least they seem to be. Case is also thicker. Dial is a little busier. All these differences make it appear smaller on the wrist even though case size is the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

SBGV225 縦46.8mm×横40.0mm×厚さ10.0mm
SBGN007 縦47.0mm×横40.0mm×厚さ12.2mm
Common guys. How a watch wears is subjective but the measurements and the photo above tell the tale here.


----------



## Soh1982

yonsson said:


> SBGV225 縦46.8mm×横40.0mm×厚さ10.0mm
> SBGN007 縦47.0mm×横40.0mm×厚さ12.2mm
> Common guys. How a watch wears is subjective but the measurements and the photo above tell the tale here.


Dimensions are what they are but we all know that case shape, lug shape, how busy the dial is, color can all give the illusion of a watch being bigger or smaller. All I can tell is on the wrist SBGV225 seems to be larger. Almost every watch in my collection is 40mm and SBGN007 gives the illusion of being the smallest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimigalahad

I do not have enough posts to attach pics or link urls but if you go to the seiko japan site, they have put up a bunch of mid-sized (aka, women's) solar tuna-light watches. The Black/Silver United Arrows one has a great throwback handset. Going to wait on wrist shots first.

thickness: 11.5Mm 
width:42.7Mm 
vertical:43 Mm


----------



## Stoppel1

That baby Tuna looks awesome 

Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


----------



## busch12

Soh1982 said:


> Dimensions are what they are but we all know that case shape, lug shape, how busy the dial is, color can all give the illusion of a watch being bigger or smaller. All I can tell is on the wrist SBGV225 seems to be larger. Almost every watch in my collection is 40mm and SBGN007 gives the illusion of being the smallest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are certain things you can say that get the watch community up in arms. This was one of them. I understand what you were getting at.

That SBGN007 does look fanatic though, congrats! Ever since getting my SBGX259 I've been looking to add another GS. This might just be the one, I love the gold and green.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982

busch12 said:


> There are certain things you can say that get the watch community up in arms. This was one of them. I understand what you were getting at.
> 
> That SBGN007 does look fanatic though, congrats! Ever since getting my SBGX259 I've been looking to add another GS. This might just be the one, I love the gold and green.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it's a subjective thing anyway. I just stated what I felt since I almost exclusively wear 40mm watches. I stated that thinking it may help someone as I know it would have helped me.
Anyway, it definitely is a fantastic looking watch. You won't regret it if you go for it. I can tell you, I don't!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

jimigalahad said:


> I do not have enough posts to attach pics or link urls but if you go to the seiko japan site, they have put up a bunch of mid-sized (aka, women's) solar tuna-light watches. The Black/Silver United Arrows one has a great throwback handset.


Sigh. They put hands like this on a solar tuna but not on the models inspired by the 62MAS. :/


----------



## huangcjz

JoeOBrien said:


> Sigh. They put hands like this on a solar tuna but not on the models inspired by the 62MAS. :/


The single particular model with those hands is one of the collaborations with LOWERCASE, which is apparently a Japanese design and creative consultancy firm, so LOWERCASE might have been the ones to have had a say in/requested that design of hands (and markers) from SEIKO, rather than it being an initiative to use those hands and markers on the part of SEIKO themselves.


----------



## raheelc

Just wanted to point out if anyone is interested in picking up the new sbdc069, gnomon watches has it up for sale now. I was able to get it from them for $960, with free Express shipping. 

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## JMSP1992

Seiko's playing games with their solar tunas.


----------



## Cobia

JMSP1992 said:


> Seiko's playing games with their solar tunas.


What sort of games?


----------



## ahonobaka

JMSP1992 said:


> Seiko's playing games with their solar tunas.


Fashion watches, that's all really.


----------



## drcab

Sarx055. Love it


----------



## yonsson

ahonobaka said:


> Fashion watches, that's all really.


And not Tunas.


----------



## brandon\

ahonobaka said:


> Fashion watches, that's all really.


Wow. Ok.

Get your snobbery here folks. This guy has plenty to go around.


----------



## ahonobaka

brandon\ said:


> Wow. Ok.
> 
> Get your snobbery here folks. This guy has plenty to go around.


^LOL you guys...I'm being completely objective here. The watch in question was designed by Lowercase for United Arrows, one of the most respected fashion shops in Japan (think Barney's if Barney's was cooler and influential again). They did a similar thing with the Fieldmasters, selling them exclusively at United Arrows, BEAMS, Freeman Sporting Club and Journal Standard, ALL the top fashion shops in Japan (if not the world IMO). There's nothing wrong with this. Seiko have always made watches targeted to different markets, in all ranges. Why can't they continue to make fashion watches as well?

I think this is the biggest mistake people made with the digital tuna's as well; Just because it's Seiko with toolish looks from the back catalog, doesn't mean it's intentionally made to be an actual tool. People complained about the durability, etc. on them, but once you understand the target market and what the product is supposed to be, it makes sense. Fashion watches. And that's not a dirty term.


----------



## Chronopolis

ahonobaka said:


> Why can't they continue to make fashion watches as well?
> 
> I think this is the biggest mistake people made with the digital tuna's as well; Just because it's Seiko with toolish looks from the back catalog, doesn't mean it's intentionally made to be an actual tool. People complained about the durability, etc. on them, but once you understand the target market and what the product is supposed to be, it makes sense. *Fashion watches. And that's not a dirty term*.


I totally agree.
The negative reaction to this term among the WUS members is actually based on some prejudice that has very deep roots -- both cultural and religious even.
Not all cultures had, or valued to the same degree, this idea that it was all about "The True = The Good = The Beautiful."

This "doctrine" remains deeply embedded - speaking broadly - in the Western psyche; so deep that it goes mostly unnoticed.
This is part of the reason why so many men dislike the idea of wearing a watch with an element that does not DO something, if the thing is merely "decorative."
It feel "false" to many. Not True = Not Beautiful = Not Good ----> Fashion Watches.

And yet, we all do / wear things that are meant to only "socially signal" who we are , how we wish to be perceived, etc, 
and most of those things do not do anything other than (merely) signal, to become "meaningful" only in the minds 
of those who also subscribe to the same system of codes and symbols -- a system that is neither true, nor beautiful, nor particularly good in and of itself.

So, here's to "fashion" watches.


----------



## mi6_

ahonobaka said:


> Fashion watches, that's all really.


Really? It's still an ISO6425 certified dive watch. I don't see how it's a fashion watch.


----------



## ahonobaka

^I think we're getting stuck on differing definitions of "fashion watch". I'm not referring to Daniel Wellington or Michael Kors and the connotations here; Agreed that they can still be ISO certified and functional, but _designed for and sold through_ fashion shops like United Arrows, BEAMS, Journal Standard etc? These are products clearly aimed at a stylish clientele, not looking for a tool watch to go diving, but with enough savvy to appreciate the history and brutishness of the design. Check out any of the shops if you visit Japan, it'll be clear as day.

https://store.united-arrows.co.jp/shop/ua/news/2018/10/-lowercaseua.html
Seiko Prospex Diver Scuba LOWERCASE Special Edition | ???? | JOURNAL STANDARD (???????????)

At the end of the day, I like these. I own a Solar Tuna, and almost bought a Fieldmaster a couple months back at BEAMS (ended up with a Mickey Mouse watch instead, go figure). It's not a bad thing. But I think we should still appreciate that Seiko can make different products for different purposes, and that different types of people buy them accordingly to their interests and needs.


----------



## Cobia

ahonobaka said:


> Fashion watches, that's all really.


Hows that? they are still ISO rated 200m divers, wheres the fashion part?


----------



## walrusmonger

Cobia said:


> Hows that? they are still ISO rated 200m divers, wheres the fashion part?


That's like asking why anyone buys a Toyota Landcruiser without taking it off-road. It can still function, but it's targeted to a fashion crowd.


----------



## AirWatch

*Seiko Selection Giugiaro Design SBJG001 & SBJG003 - *Limited to 3000 a piece, out in Japan on November 23, 2018, these '80s recycles are but the latest attempt by Seiko in making old fashion new again. Rotating MODE bezel and the tilted-for-motorcycling display are the obvious highlights here.


----------



## josayeee

mi6_ said:


> Really? It's still an ISO6425 certified dive watch. I don't see how it's a fashion watch.


BEAMS, Lowercase, and Ships are considered fashionable brands in Japan. If you've been to these stores in Japan, it's easy to see who these watches are marketed towards and I could definitely understand how they could be called fashion watches. It would be as if Seiko released a "Supreme" branded Tuna.


----------



## YoureTerrific

AirWatch said:


> *Seiko Selection Giugiaro Design SBGJ001 & SBGJ003 - *Limited to 3000 a piece, out in Japan on November 23, 2018, these '80s recycles are but the latest attempt by Seiko in making old fashion new again. Rotating MODE bezel and the tilted-for-motorcycling display are the obvious highlights here.


Are you sure about those reference numbers? Those are Grand Seiko refs.

Thanks for sharing the photos, though.


----------



## AirWatch

YoureTerrific said:


> Are you sure about those reference numbers? Those are Grand Seiko refs.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the photos, though.


Thanks, YoureTerrific! Just corrected the references.


----------



## joseph80

Love this one. Blacked out with red "Diver's 200m". Great size too.


----------



## Mmpaste

AirWatch said:


> *Seiko Selection Giugiaro Design SBJG001 & SBJG003 - *Limited to 3000 a piece, out in Japan on November 23, 2018, these '80s recycles are but the latest attempt by Seiko in making old fashion new again. Rotating MODE bezel and the tilted-for-motorcycling display are the obvious highlights here.
> 
> Love the Giugiaro line. I'm picking one of these up, if I can. Sweet!


----------



## huangcjz

AirWatch said:


> *Seiko Selection Giugiaro Design SBJG001 & SBJG003 - *Limited to 3000 a piece, out in Japan on November 23, 2018, these '80s recycles are but the latest attempt by Seiko in making old fashion new again. Rotating MODE bezel and the tilted-for-motorcycling display are the obvious highlights here.


Those look nice! I was stumbling around on SEIKO Japan's Japanese-language web-site with the aid of Google Translate trying to find out if there were more details on those watches (like the price - because they're quartz, I don't know where to find these watches might be listed, unlike with the PRESAGE, PROSPEX, and GS sections that I usually poke around), when I found something else interesting!

I don't know if this is new or old news or not, since I'm pretty new here, but they have an "Original Watch" service where you can order custom watches - and at the top of the page of the "Standard Order" type (which allows you to pick-and-mix from pre-set options of parts, as opposed to the "Full Order" type which would allow you to customise the case shape of the watch as well), marked with "NEW", are 3 mechanical options.

What I think will interest most people though, is the first one on the page, which basically looks like a version of the Alpinist, with a case which is shaped like the SARB Alpinists' (with crown guards) but unfortunately larger, but without the inner rotating compass ring, with a 4R35 movement, but with a field watch dial with numbers at 12, 9, and 6, bold hour markers which kind of remind me of those on the SCFF001 4S15 SUS watch, and the minute- and sub-minute marks kind of like those on the SCFF005 4S12 SUS watch from the 1990s.

The dial they show is black, like the SARB015, and it has a red-tipped (past the lume triangle) seconds hand, and cathedral hands like the Alpinists. I'm not certain from the image they show whether the markers are applied or not (they do look from the image to be a reflective silver which changes with the incident angle of light rather than just painted), but the markers look like they are applied on the 2 other custom mechanical watches, so I would hope they might be on this one, too.

The code beneath the image describing the watch says: "4 R 35 SS HL 20" - 4R35 movement, Stainless Steel case, Hardlex crystal, and 20 mm lug width. Dimensions are 48 mm lug-to-lug × 41.5 mm diameter × 11.3 mm thick. Another thing I'm sure a lot of people will love is that the dial shows "Automatic" on it in the old script-style type-face, no PROSPEX X/PS logo here. It's 10 bar/ 100 m water resistant, and does not have a screw down crown.

The dial code looks to be "4R35 - 02L2 R 2", which I can't seem to find any information on - it's probably exclusive to this watch. The watch has a screw back, Lumibright lume, what Google Translate gives from Japanese as "Easy adjustment", which I don't know the meaning of (the original Japanese is "らくらくアジャスト"), and "Anti-magnetic clock JIS 1 kind", which is common on SEIKOs (it's that U-magnet-and-bar symbol you often find on SEIKO case-backs). I don't know if the case-back is an exhibition one, since there's no images or mention of it, but I guess not, since the SARB017's isn't.

Minimum order quantity is 300 units (which is lower than most Chinese manufacturers which I've heard have a 500-unit MOQ), and a lead time of 5 months (both MOQ and lead time are the same for all 3 custom automatic models).

It's basically a down-graded Alpinist (at least a watch that looks a lot more like an Alpinist than SRPA77 _et al_.)/field watch which can be had in colours that have been discontinued by SEIKO for the Alpinists... I don't know how new these are.

I don't know how forum watches work, but I'm sure that there are more than 300 people who would be interested in one of these, depending on the price - we just need someone who speaks Japanese (and who's probably also located in Japan) who'd be willing to deal with SEIKO about this...

I don't know if they might be indications of up-coming models, but the old-style branding and "10 BAR" water resistance rating as on some now-discontinued SEIKO 5 SPORTS models on the dials means that I'm not too hopeful... I don't know if any of the base designs of the other quartz models are standard SEIKO models, although several of them look like they plausibly could be.

Image of this model, the SD-1A:









URL for the watch's page through Google Translate: https://translate.googleusercontent...700230&usg=ALkJrhg-q2y_jARu0mnO126HlV7P72A3ow

I can't seem to find how to see the options for dial and hand-set customisation - I guess you have to contact SEIKO for that - but the examples they give in the drop-down box for some of the other, quartz, models seem to be quite extensive.

The other 2 customisable mechanicals:

SD-1B: A version of the first watch with the same case (but 0.2 mm thicker at 11.5 mm) and hand-set (but in a different colour, which I'm sure could be customised), with Cocktail Time-ish hour markers, but open-heart with a 4R38 movement instead of the date. Cream dial like the SARB013, dial code 4R38-02K2 R 2:









URL for page: https://translate.googleusercontent...700230&usg=ALkJrhj0-PV1-QkMfses7SESOLtlfAHw4Q

SD-1C: A 200m water-resistant divers' watch with an old Tuna hand-set, brushed silver bezel insert, crown at 3 o'clock with what looks like no crown guards, no PROSPEX X/PS logo. Round shape, kind of looks like a Tuna without a shroud, but with interestingly-angled lugs. 4R36, black day and date wheels to go along with the black dial (day and date wheel colour look to be customisable in the examples of other models that SEIKO gives), dimensions are 51.5 × 45.0 × 13.3 mm, Hardlex again, 22 mm lug width, dial code looks to be 4R36 - 0somethingM2 R 2":









URL for page: https://translate.googleusercontent...700230&usg=ALkJrhg58-cxR_9ebz-wEO8N5hF-tG-F5w

Here's the page with the key for the symbols/marks on the pages put through Google Translate: https://translate.google.co.uk/tran...del-design/model/note.html&edit-text=&act=url


----------



## huangcjz

IIRC, I think there was someone asking for the price of the SBDX023 (the new black PROSPEX MM300). It's 320,000 JPY excluding sales tax in Japan, so the same price as the green Limited Edition MM300 SBDX021. I thought it'd be just a tad cheaper than the Limited Edition one, as is usually the case... :-/

Also, the Save The Ocean Special Edition Solar Tuna Can has just been officially announced, it's the SBDJ045 in Japan, will be released this month, and costs 53,000 JPY excluding sales tax:










https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/SBDJ045


----------



## Terry Lennox

huangcjz said:


> View attachment 13614403
> 
> 
> URL for the watch's page through Google Translate: https://translate.googleusercontent...700230&usg=ALkJrhg-q2y_jARu0mnO126HlV7P72A3ow
> 
> I can't seem to find how to see the options for dial and hand-set customisation - I guess you have to contact SEIKO for that - but the examples they give in the drop-down box for some of the other models seem to be quite extensive.
> 
> The other 2 customisable mechanicals:
> 
> SD-1B: A version of the first watch with the same case (but 0.2 mm thicker at 11.5 mm) and hand-set (but in a different colour, which I'm sure could be customised), with Cocktail Time-ish hour markers, but open-heart with a 4R38 movement instead of the date. Cream dial like the SARB013, dial code 4R38-02K0 R 2:
> 
> View attachment 13614491
> 
> 
> URL for page: https://translate.googleusercontent...700230&usg=ALkJrhj0-PV1-QkMfses7SESOLtlfAHw4Q
> 
> Wow those could be the new Alpinists. Or maybe not.


----------



## AirWatch

huangcjz said:


> Those look nice! I was stumbling around on SEIKO Japan's Japanese-language web-site with the aid of Google Translate trying to find out if there were more details on those watches (like the price - because they're quartz, I don't know where to find these watches might be listed, unlike with the PRESAGE, PROSPEX, and GS sections that I usually poke around)...


They're just too new. You'd find them in Seiko Selection section but they're not there yet, probably because Seiko last updated the site on November 1, the same day these were made available for Japan preorder.

Here's what I've gleaned so far: The SBJG001 and SBJG003 are faithful reproductions of original models which came out in 1983 apparently in celebration of Giugiaro Design's then-35th Anniversary. They carry their own exclusive, newly developed Caliber A825 module with the following specs:

-Battery Life: About 3 years with "expiration notice function"

-Accuracy: Monthly average +/-20 seconds

-Rotating Bezel Functions: Tachymeter
Stopwatch: 1/100 second for 100 hours
Timer (no further detail)
Daily Alarm (no further detail)

-Full Auto Calendar Until December 31, 2067

-Water Resistance: 10 ATM (100 m)

-Sound Demo function

-Light

Other specs for these limited edition (3000 a piece) models are as follows:

-Glass: Curved Hardlex

-Bezel Material: Aluminum

-Case Material: Stainless Steel

-Case Dimensions: (H)44.2 x (W)39.4 x (D)12.1 mm

-Lug Width: 20 mm

-Band type: Stainless steel bracelet with one-push, three-fold clasp.

-Included: Limited Edition numbered caseback, Instruction Manual, 1-yr. Warranty Card, Exclusive Box

Here's the Japan tax included street prices in JPY, which _may be_ the same as MSRP:

*SBJG001 37,800
*









*SBJG003 42,120
*









*Numbered caseback
*


----------



## huangcjz

Terry Lennox said:


> Wow those could be the new Alpinists.


Who know if they'll ever be released on normal public sale, though? :-/ They definitely won't be with that dial text, they'll definitely have the PROSPEX X/PS logo if the SRPA77 _et al_. and the new Digital Alpinists have it. I kind of doubt that they'd keep the Alpinist branding as well - I think it'd be a bit confusing with the new Digital Alpinists being out now. With the open heart version, it's so dressy with the Cocktail Time-esque hour markers that it could even be in the PRESAGE range (there are some watches with crown guards in the PRESAGE range, like SARX045 _et al_.). If people could get a group order for these together, though...


----------



## huangcjz

AirWatch said:


> They carry their own exclusive, newly developed Caliber A825 module with the following specs


Thanks for the info! Where do you get all this stuff from? Do you know what's different between the Caliber A825 and any similar, existing SEIKO quartz movements?


----------



## brandon\

AirWatch said:


> *Seiko Selection Giugiaro Design SBJG001 & SBJG003 - *Limited to 3000 a piece, out in Japan on November 23, 2018, these '80s recycles are but the latest attempt by Seiko in making old fashion new again. Rotating MODE bezel and the tilted-for-motorcycling display are the obvious highlights here.


More LEs&#8230; ***** Christ.

And I can't wait for the Made in Japan fanboys to crap bricks over the Made in China on the case back.


----------



## Cobia

AirWatch said:


> They're just too new. You'd find them in Seiko Selection section but they're not there yet, probably because Seiko last updated the site on November 1, the same day these were made available for Japan preorder.
> 
> Here's what I've gleaned so far: The SBJG001 and SBJG003 are faithful reproductions of original models which came out in 1983 apparently in celebration of Giugiaro Design's then-35th Anniversary. They carry their own exclusive, newly developed Caliber A825 module with the following specs:
> 
> -Battery Life: About 3 years with "expiration notice function"
> 
> -Accuracy: Monthly average +/-20 seconds
> 
> -Rotating Bezel Functions: Tachymeter
> Stopwatch: 1/100 second for 100 hours
> Timer (no further detail)
> Daily Alarm (no further detail)
> 
> -Full Auto Calendar Until December 31, 2067
> 
> -Water Resistance: 10 ATM (100 m)
> 
> -Sound Demo function
> 
> -Light
> 
> Other specs for these limited edition (3000 a piece) models are as follows:
> 
> -Glass: Curved Hardlex
> 
> -Bezel Material: Aluminum
> 
> -Case Material: Stainless Steel
> 
> -Case Dimensions: (H)44.2 x (W)39.4 x (D)12.1 mm
> 
> -Lug Width: 20 mm
> 
> -Band type: Stainless steel bracelet with one-push, three-fold clasp.
> 
> -Included: Limited Edition numbered caseback, Instruction Manual, 1-yr. Warranty Card, Exclusive Box
> 
> Here's the Japan tax included street prices in JPY, which _may be_ the same as MSRP:
> 
> *SBJG001 37,800
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SBJG003 42,120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Numbered caseback
> *


Note it says made in China clearly on the caseback, id be guessing these are made fully in china seeings its all digital.
Not that it matters where a digitals made, just interesting they have it on the caseback.


----------



## Cobia

walrusmonger said:


> That's like asking why anyone buys a Toyota Landcruiser without taking it off-road. It can still function, but it's targeted to a fashion crowd.


But im interested to see where youve come up with the fashion bit?
They are just small shrouded divers with traditional dive colours, where does the fashion bit come into it?
Are you labelling them that because they have a big brother thats worth a lot more? 
Ive got a real SBBN031 tuna, and dont see these as fashion watches because they dont live up to a real tuna, how can they for the price.
These watches are just another option, just a lower price solar option ands a smaller take on a larger tuna without the thrills, they still do the business.
Going by your theory of people who dont use their watches to dive, then every watch can be a fashion watch.
It doesnt matter if people dont dive in their dive watches, they are still dive watches, just like a hammer is still a hammer when not in use. dive and wear in the water.
And lets get serious, going by your theory they are all fashion watches as we use computers now, not dive watches.
Where do you draw the line at a fashion diver and diver? Im interested to hear your thoughts.
Are you just talking about the lowercase solar tunas? which i could see where you might have a point with the collaboration but these newer solar tunas have just been marketed and sold just like any other seiko diver.

EDIT, Sorry, walrus, i quoted the wrong person, this was meant for ahonobaka, sorry.


----------



## mi6_

josayeee said:


> BEAMS, Lowercase, and Ships are considered fashionable brands in Japan. If you've been to these stores in Japan, it's easy to see who these watches are marketed towards and I could definitely understand how they could be called fashion watches. It would be as if Seiko released a "Supreme" branded Tuna.


It's just a cross-branding promotion. Seiko is a big name. So if they make an exclusive version of the solar tuna with a 62MAS inspired dial and sell it through a clothing retailer, they know all the Seikoholics will go to the fancy clothing retailer to buy one and in turn get hooked on said fashion brand. It's a retail promotion, not a fashion watch.

If it didn't have an ISO6425 diver watch certification and ditched the screw down crown and only had 100m water resistance than I might buy the argument that it's a fashion watch. It's still as much as a diver as the SKX, 62MAS, Marine Master or any other Seiko Diver in my books. It doesn't lose it's credentials just because some fashion brand paid Seiko to make them an exclusive version of a watch.


----------



## AirWatch

huangcjz said:


> Thanks for the info! Where do you get all this stuff from? Do you know what's different between the Caliber A825 and any similar, existing SEIKO quartz movements?


My guess is the new module is the same as the original one, save for an updated auto-calendar and perhaps a better light. It seems to be a run-of-the-mill digital module, nothing extraordinary. My info comes from Japan sales sites, y'know, Yahoo, Rakuten, et al.


----------



## josayeee

Terry Lennox said:


> huangcjz said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13614403
> 
> 
> URL for the watch's page through Google Translate: https://translate.googleusercontent...700230&usg=ALkJrhg-q2y_jARu0mnO126HlV7P72A3ow
> 
> I can't seem to find how to see the options for dial and hand-set customisation - I guess you have to contact SEIKO for that - but the examples they give in the drop-down box for some of the other models seem to be quite extensive.
> 
> The other 2 customisable mechanicals:
> 
> SD-1B: A version of the first watch with the same case (but 0.2 mm thicker at 11.5 mm) and hand-set (but in a different colour, which I'm sure could be customised), with Cocktail Time-ish hour markers, but open-heart with a 4R38 movement instead of the date. Cream dial like the SARB013, dial code 4R38-02K0 R 2:
> 
> View attachment 13614491
> 
> 
> URL for page: https://translate.googleusercontent...700230&usg=ALkJrhj0-PV1-QkMfses7SESOLtlfAHw4Q
> 
> Wow those could be the new Alpinists. Or maybe not.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the black one. It's not bad. I could see myself buying one to mod. I am also less optimistic we will see the Alpinist or sarb line refreshed anytime soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## chenpofu

jimigalahad said:


> I do not have enough posts to attach pics or link urls but if you go to the seiko japan site, they have put up a bunch of mid-sized (aka, women's) solar tuna-light watches. The Black/Silver United Arrows one has a great throwback handset. Going to wait on wrist shots first.
> 
> thickness: 11.5Mm
> width:42.7Mm
> vertical:43 Mm


This looks awesome, I wish I knew this was coming out when I bought my solar tuna ...


----------



## yankeexpress

New arrival from Thailand



SRPD08 LE Urchin


----------



## Rocat

yankeexpress said:


> New arrival from Thailand
> 
> 
> 
> SRPD08 LE Urchin


I'm a sucker for blue and that looks very nice. Did you pick that up from Biggles3 on the Sales forum or a Retail Dealer?


----------



## lightspire

SNE533










SNE535











SNE537
​


----------



## yankeexpress

Rocat said:


> I'm a sucker for blue and that looks very nice. Did you pick that up from Biggles3 on the Sales forum or a Retail Dealer?


Sales forum


----------



## shelfcompact

lightspire said:


> https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0019/1184/9012/products/SNE533_1_400x600.png?v=1541425909[IMG]
> [SIZE=6][URL="https://seikousa.com/collections/prospex/products/sne533"]SNE533[/URL]
> [/SIZE]
> 
> [IMG]https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0019/1184/9012/products/SNE535_1_400x600.png?v=1541424088[IMG]
> [SIZE=6][URL="https://seikousa.com/collections/prospex/products/sne535"]SNE535[/URL]
> 
> [/SIZE][IMG]https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0019/1184/9012/products/SNE537_1_400x600.png?v=1541424081[IMG]
> [SIZE=6]
> [URL="https://seikousa.com/collections/prospex/products/sne537"]SNE537[/URL]
> [/SIZE]
> [/CENTER][/QUOTE]
> 
> Very fashionable.​


----------



## seikomatic

lovely


----------



## seikomatic

lovely

View attachment 13618263


----------



## josayeee

mi6_ said:


> It's just a cross-branding promotion. Seiko is a big name. So if they make an exclusive version of the solar tuna with a 62MAS inspired dial and sell it through a clothing retailer, they know all the Seikoholics will go to the fancy clothing retailer to buy one and in turn get hooked on said fashion brand. It's a retail promotion, not a fashion watch.
> 
> If it didn't have an ISO6425 diver watch certification and ditched the screw down crown and only had 100m water resistance than I might buy the argument that it's a fashion watch. It's still as much as a diver as the SKX, 62MAS, Marine Master or any other Seiko Diver in my books. It doesn't lose it's credentials just because some fashion brand paid Seiko to make them an exclusive version of a watch.


Fashion brand watch with dive credentials. Still a fashion watch yet still a dive watch. They are reaching out to both markets. One market is not going to care that the watch has dive credentials and another market is not going to care that its branded. Some people mind when a brand reaches a different market because it changes the their perception of the brand or in this case a watch. I personally don't care just pointing out a different perspective.


----------



## ahonobaka

josayeee said:


> Fashion brand watch with dive credentials. Still a fashion watch yet still a dive watch. They are reaching out to both markets. One market is not going to care that the watch has dive credentials and another market is not going to care that its branded. Some people mind when a brand reaches a different market because it changes the their perception of the brand or in this case a watch. I personally don't care just pointing out a different perspective.


I don't want to get too deep into it before we get into a philosophical black hole, but this is more or less what I'm trying to say. Certainly didn't expect that it'd hit a nerve in the way that it did, but I don't take issue with the conceptual overlap, or overlapping of targeted consumers. The release of those three beautiful new Solars further illustrates that Seiko is reaching out to consumers who may or may not care that their watch is a capable diver per ISO rating, but are more attracted to the different colorways and design. Or enthusiasts who just want different color watches. This isn't a bad thing, and certainly not a slight to Seikoholics (myself included), or saying that somehow Seiko has "sold out" by catering to consumer aesthetic tastes. We all wear watches that speak to us, or because they represent qualities that we hope/like to exude, on top of their value as a timekeeping tool.


----------



## Mmpaste

I think the smaller "ladies" tunas will be a hit with me and I'm a dude. Might even talk the S/O into one so that I don't actually spend my own fun money on it!


----------



## manofrolex

How about this one


----------



## brandon\

lightspire said:


> SNE533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNE535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNE537
> ​


LOL!!!! They just turned the straps around! I bet the underside is smooth.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/wruw-10-aug-2018-a-4764691-post46736529.html#post46736529


----------



## JoeOBrien

brandon\ said:


> LOL!!!! They just turned the straps around! I bet the underside is smooth.


Haha, technically that's what they've done, yes, but not literally of course, since they had to put the Prospex logo on the outside.


----------



## fuzzysquid

jimigalahad said:


> I do not have enough posts to attach pics or link urls but if you go to the seiko japan site, they have put up a bunch of mid-sized (aka, women's) solar tuna-light watches. The Black/Silver United Arrows one has a great throwback handset. Going to wait on wrist shots first.
> 
> thickness: 11.5Mm
> width:42.7Mm
> vertical:43 Mm


Is there a model number on this? Or can someone else post that link please? Thx!


----------



## huangcjz

fuzzysquid said:


> Is there a model number on this? Or can someone else post that link please? Thx!


That particular one with the throwback hand-set is the STBR011 - the rest of them, which are all in the STBR range, can be seen on SEIKO Japan's web-site here:

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/


----------



## huangcjz

Videos of the SRP843J1 Fuyugeshiki 'Winter Scene' in comparison with various other white/silver textured-dial SEIKOs. I picked some other new and vintage SEIKOs with nice dial textures which I thought would give a good comparison to the Fuyugeshiki. The vintage watches also give a good comparison of the classic 33.8 mm size of the SRP843 as opposed to the SARX055 and SBGA211 (and the larger 40.5 mm Fuyugeshikis, the SRPC97J1 and power reserve SSA385J1). The smaller SRP843J1 is also thinner, at 11.3 mm as opposed to 11.8 mm for the SRPC97J1 - none of them are as thin as the Lord Matic, though. Fortunately, the Boutique also had a Grand Seiko SBGA211 Snowflake (which they very rarely have in stock) to compare with - it's not very similar, but probably more similar to the SBGA211 than the SARX055/SJE073, but of course people will want to see the comparison. I think it's more similar to the SBGJ001/201 "Mount Iwate" than to the Snowflake. I think videos are the best way to show how the watches' dials interact and change with the lighting.

I also took a lot of photos, but I'm not really happy with how the focus of any of them turned out, but I can post some of them too if people want me to. If anyone has any tips for taking photos under the harsh, strong lighting found in boutiques to give photos which better represent how watches look in real life, please let me know! If anyone wants to see more videos, they are on my YouTube channel. The videos are in 4K/2160p resolution (can only view at that resolution on YouTube when using Google Chrome to browse - the reason why they weren't showing up even for me before at 4K rather than 1080p is because I use Safari), at 60 fps.

SRP843J1 and SARX055, video 1:





SRP843J1 and SARX055, video 2:





SRP843J1 and SARX055, video 3:





SRP843J1 and Grand Seiko SBGA211 Snowflake:





SRP843J1 and Lord Matic 5606-7030 with the fabric/tree-bark textured dial - this is probably the most similar to the Fuyugeshiki that I've seen, but horizontal instead of vertical, and kind of a cross between the Fuyugeshiki and Kira-Zuri dials, but still different. The video does not show the true colour of the Lord Matic 5606-7030's case and dial, as my example's case and crystal are yellowed and need cleaning - they should both be silver, as with the SRP843's case.





SRP843J1 and Seikomatic-P/Presmatic 5106-7030 with the silver wave/tree-bark/corrugated textured dial:





Video comparing the SRP843J1 Fuyugeshiki with the Seikomatic-P/Presmatic 5106-7030, Lord Matic 5606-7030, and SARX055 all together, showing their relative size:





There are much better photos of the Fuyugeshiki watches than I managed to take which can be found on these two pages - I found the dial very difficult to photograph and make it look representative of how it looked to me in person. Time and Tide's description of the dial is pretty accurate: "the dial is pressed, but instead of the radial pattern we've seen before, the pattern here is very delicate, a repeating, naturalistic vertical pattern that resembles fine brushwork or - if you're feeling poetic - a field of long grass dusted with snow or frost. From a distance, it looks opalescent, almost like mother of pearl, but up close the fine detail really reveals itself. Seiko is known for the quality of their dials and these winter scenes do not disappoint.":

https://timeandtidewatches.com/anno...ning-cocktail-time-the-winter-scene-srpc97j1/

https://yeomanseiko.com/2018/11/06/...ion-cocktail-time-ssa385j1-srpc97j1-srp843j1/


----------



## GEO_79

jmanlay said:


> How about this one


I really like this one!! Can you give more details about this watch please?


----------



## GEO_79

jmanlay said:


> How about this one


I really like this one!! Can you give more details about this watch please?


----------



## huangcjz

GEO_79 said:


> I really like this one!! Can you give more details about this watch please?


It was discussed a while ago, starting on Page 820, for a few pages: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-820.html

It's styled like a divers' watch (its case shape looks very similar to an SKX etc.'s case, but with a 4R35 movement), but it isn't a divers' watch - it has 5 atm (50 m) water resistance, and a SONY "wena" smart band.


----------



## seikomatic

josayeee said:


> Fashion brand watch with dive credentials. Still a fashion watch yet still a dive watch. They are reaching out to both markets. One market is not going to care that the watch has dive credentials and another market is not going to care that its branded. Some people mind when a brand reaches a different market because it changes the their perception of the brand or in this case a watch. I personally don't care just pointing out a different perspective.


What I have to say is that only Seiko can give you military grade design at cheap cheap price, with the understanding that their contents are not exactly the same..I seldom like the new designs of Seiko watches and always say that Seiko produces 98% ugly designs that is a waste of the Earth's resources. But these plastic tuna are just very appealing to me though at 47g, they are basically toys.


----------



## ahonobaka

It seems Seiko USA is pretty clear about the targeted market with the Street series:

"Introducing the all-new Prospex Street Series watches. Inspired by the rugged qualities of the iconic #SeikoDiver and designed for the urban adventurer."
https://www.instagram.com/seikowatchusa/

I prefer the styling aesthetic and LE's for the JDMs, and it's not clear how much of the G-SHOCK market they'll convert, but still some cool designs IMO. Hopefully the "fashion watch" view I'm taking is a bit clearer.


----------



## ffnc1020

So there are actually a number of these Giugiaro motorcycle watches.

SBJG001, 3000 pieces









SBJG003, 3000 pieces









SBJG005, 500 pieces nano universe exclusive









SBJG006, 500 pieces BEAMS exclusive









SBJG007, 500 piece UNITED ARROWS exclusive 









SBJG009, 500 piece SHIPS exclusive 









SBJG011, 500 ESTNATION exclusive 









SBJG013, 500 Barney's New York exclusive


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

^ Those are actually really cool, if they made an ana-digi I'd definitely go for it.


----------



## brandon\

ffnc1020 said:


> So there are actually a number of these Giugiaro motorcycle watches.
> 
> SBJG001, 3000 pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBJG003, 3000 pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBJG005, 500 pieces nano universe exclusive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBJG006, 500 pieces BEAMS exclusive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBJG007, 500 piece UNITED ARROWS exclusive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBJG009, 500 piece SHIPS exclusive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBJG011, 500 ESTNATION exclusive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBJG013, 500 Barney's New York exclusive


Where's the PADI?


----------



## ffnc1020

brandon\ said:


> Where's the PADI?


Only if you are diving with a motorcycle.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Just noticed they've got the Daini logo on them


----------



## todoroki

I will def pick up one of these despite the undesirable Made in China engraving on the back!


----------



## JimmyMack75

Please God. Let there be Pogue next year, let it be mechanical, and let it be less than a year's salary.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

JimmyMack75 said:


> Please God. Let there be Pogue next year, let it be mechanical, and let it be less than a year's salary.


It will be a massive disappointment if they don't come out with a new chrono movement, although if they do I'd be surprised if it was actually in the 6139 layout. As long as they don't just do a couple of limited editions with the 8R movements.


----------



## Tickstart

Which one is this?!


----------



## Tickstart

Hey, why won't we "crowdfund" a hashtag on social media, facebook, twitter, reddit etc... We need to agree on a model from the past we think SEIKO should rerelease, create a hashtag and get it trending. That might get their attention, and an archaic company like SEIKO might actually believe people care about hastags.


----------



## Tickstart

#bringbackthepogue


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Sure..Seiko will revive the Pogue and make it 48mm big and 18mm thick..haha..!!

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmpaste

I'd like to think Seiko will reissue the Pogue similar in the fashion of the 62mas. A properly sized, properly driven and well executed, gold dialed LE that is too expensive for me (which I lust after, none the less). Followed by a few options for the "plebeian" folks who miss out on said LE. Probably mecha-Quartz. Oh, and also too big for my tiny wrist.


----------



## Tickstart

Or the ashtray.


----------



## Galaga

JimmyMack75 said:


> Please God. Let there be Pogue next year, let it be mechanical, and let it be less than a year's salary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And when it happens you are buying me one because:

Well you know why.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Mmpaste said:


> I'd like to think Seiko will reissue the Pogue... A properly sized, properly driven and well executed, gold dialed LE that is too expensive.


I can always sell my wife and kids.


----------



## juice009

Bettamacrostoma said:


> Sure..Seiko will revive the Pogue and make it 48mm big and 18mm thick..haha..!!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


Lol... My exact thought.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Tickstart said:


> Or the ashtray.


I would be first in line for these in titanium 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx

a re-issued Pogue with a gold dial would be awesome. One can dream, IF it happened it most likely will be LE and priced well above my means of acquisition


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> And when it happens you are buying me one because:
> 
> Well you know why.


Sounds very suspicious, get a room you two lol


----------



## Rocat

JimmyMack75 said:


> Please God. Let there be Pogue next year, let it be mechanical, and let it be less than a year's salary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And don't forget, after the up-sizing of the case, they'll slap a Prospex logo somewhere on it.


----------



## ahonobaka

SD-1C | ?????? | ?????????????????


----------



## riposte

ahonobaka said:


> SD-1C | ?????? | ?????????????????


SD-1A is more interesting
(post function on WUS is broken)


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Rocat said:


> And don't forget, after the up-sizing of the case, they'll slap a Prospex logo somewhere on it.


The ultimate X nightmare..

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Rocat said:


> And don't forget, after the up-sizing of the case, they'll slap a Prospex logo somewhere on it.


Don't say that loud, you'll make her start crying...!

I bought a Pogue last week because I wanted to wear one during Baselworld.


----------



## yonsson

SBGV243 in da house! The clasp sucks but the rest is awesome and it wears fabulastic on a nato strap. Love everything about it so far.

40mm x 12mm, 20mm lug width, 200m WR, 9F82.


----------



## oakwood

yonsson said:


> The clasp sucks.


In what way?


----------



## timetellinnoob

riposte said:


> SD-1A is more interesting
> (post function on WUS is broken)
> View attachment 13626217


I still don't understand these... why is it just SD-1A, and not like SDX1AX; they usually have 6 letters. there's the minimum purchase requirement... but these aren't real models right? is someone trying to say we should do a 'group buy' of these specific watches?


----------



## ffnc1020

Rocat said:


> And don't forget, after the up-sizing of the case, they'll slap a Prospex logo somewhere on it.


Prospex logo is everywhere now...


----------



## Rocat

I kept telling myself that I'd seen that SD-1C before but I couldn't place it. Then it hit me tonight. It's the SRP585 with a regular bezel.


----------



## Seppia

yonsson said:


> SBGV243 in da house! The clasp sucks but the rest is awesome and it wears fabulastic on a nato strap. Love everything about it so far.
> 
> 40mm x 12mm, 20mm lug width, 200m WR, 9F82.


It somehow reminds me of the acqua terra from omega, only much better.


----------



## fluence4

Rocat said:


> I kept telling myself that I'd seen that SD-1C before but I couldn't place it. Then it hit me tonight. It's the SRP585 with a regular bezel.
> 
> View attachment 13628497
> View attachment 13628501


 Oh man...that sd- something looks amazing


----------



## yonsson

oakwood said:


> In what way?


It's a folding clasp with the metal keeper sewn into the strap. Makes for a very long construction.


----------



## yonsson

Seppia said:


> It somehow reminds me of the acqua terra from omega, only much better.



















Yea, the details are awesome. Everything is vertically brushed, even the dial.


----------



## Rankiryu




----------



## huangcjz

Rankiryu said:


> View attachment 13629895


Thanks for those - it looks like it says that they're coming in January next year. They've also updated the Japanese model numbers for some of the standard Cocktail Times on the SEIKO Japan web-site, but I cannot for the life of me tell what the difference is between the new ones and the old ones, apart from the new ones costing 2,000 JPY more for each model that looks exactly the same as the old ones - do you, or anyone else, have any clue about why?


----------



## depwnz

Just 3 years ago those 4R cost 18,000 to 35,000 top. Now they slap a stupid presage+automatic font and milk those textures to death, 65,000 easily


----------



## Tanker G1

depwnz said:


> Just 3 years ago those 4R cost 18,000 to 35,000 top. Now they slap a stupid presage+automatic font and milk those textures to death, 65,000 easily


I know why and suspect you do too but let's not talk politics.

Seiko knows what they're doing and good for them.


----------



## huangcjz

Tanker G1 said:


> I know why and suspect you do too but let's not talk politics. Seiko knows what they're doing and good for them.


How does talking about SEIKO watches' pricing have anything to do with politics?


----------



## JacobC

huangcjz said:


> How does talking about SEIKO watches' pricing have anything to do with politics?


He meant the reasons behind the pricing, not literal politics (office politics).


----------



## Galaga

yonsson said:


> SBGV243 in da house! The clasp sucks but the rest is awesome and it wears fabulastic on a nato strap. Love everything about it so far.
> 
> 40mm x 12mm, 20mm lug width, 200m WR, 9F82.


What's the spring drive equivalent to this watch?


----------



## JacobC

Galaga said:


> What's the spring drive equivalent to this watch?


That is a handsome boy


----------



## sblantipodi

riposte said:


> SD-1A is more interesting
> (post function on WUS is broken)
> View attachment 13626217


is this a sort of SARB017 (Alpinist)?


----------



## yonsson

Galaga said:


> What's the spring drive equivalent to this watch?


There is none...?


----------



## Kian

timetellinnoob said:


> I still don't understand these... why is it just SD-1A, and not like SDX1AX; they usually have 6 letters. there's the minimum purchase requirement... but these aren't real models right? is someone trying to say we should do a 'group buy' of these specific watches?


These are base model for customization. Mininum order is 300 pieces. If you have a watch enthusiasts group that want a group watch. You can slap your group logo on the dial or maybe engrave it at the case back.

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rankiryu

sblantipodi said:


> is this a sort of SARB017 (Alpinist)?


Sample of made to order.
https://original.seiko-watch.co.jp/model-design/model/


----------



## Rankiryu

sblantipodi said:


> is this a sort of SARB017 (Alpinist)?


Sample of made to order.
https://original.seiko-watch.co.jp/model-design/model/


----------



## Terry Lennox

Rankiryu said:


> Sample of made to order.
> https://original.seiko-watch.co.jp/model-design/model/


Some of these made-to-order choices are better than what they sell in their regular lineup.

Also, some of the cases and dials they do for solar would be great if they were automatic. I would buy them if they were 4Rs.

Seiko needs a design shakeup.


----------



## huangcjz

Well, since it's been discovered that at least one of them is based on a past regular production model (which appears to have since been discontinued, unfortunately), hopefully that's a sign that the rest of them will be, too. I don't recall having seen the SD-1A and SD-1B's case having been used in a watch before, so I guess there's a possibility that it could be used in a watch in the future (but I also didn't realise about the SRP585). It makes sense that SEIKO wouldn't make the tooling for the case, dial, hands etc. just for what would seem to be relatively limited runs of custom watches, since automatics don't make up the majority of the market any more, and are relatively niche. I'm not sure how soon any similar watches might come if they are, though, since SEIKO Japan's catalogue for at least the first quarter of next year's just been published, and it doesn't contain a watch like them. The hour and minute hands look like they come straight from the SARB Alpinists, but the seconds hand does not come from the 6R15 or 4S15 Alpinists, but it's fairly generic, more so than the 6R15 or 4S15 Alpinists', so it looks like it could have come from any number of watches that SEIKO's made before - I'm sure I've seen at least one SEIKO 5 with a similar seconds hand before.

More generally, I’ve been thinking about the hole that the SARBs' discontinuation leaves in the Seiko line-up. I have a few SARBs, a SARY057, and a SARX055. It occurs to me that you hear a lot of stories about the SARBs being so good that they pique enough interest in Seiko’s quality to encourage people to check out Grand Seiko, and eventually get one. Automatic watches are for watch enthusiasts, generally. I’m not sure that the SARYs cases are interesting or well-finished enough to inspire that same jump, and of course, the SARX range is not nearly as accessible as the SARBs or SARYs, for people to get a SARX instead of a SARB in the first place to also inspire that jump.


----------



## depwnz

Tanker G1 said:


> I know why and suspect you do too but let's not talk politics.
> 
> Seiko knows what they're doing and good for them.


I mostly rant about the uninspired, regurgitated designs. Remember when you could memorize every single model in the SARB line?


----------



## Gonkl

Snkk87 is similar to the 1A?

Loving the dial on the 1A.


----------



## yonsson

All these "rants" about these low level watches make it very apparent that SEIKO needs a new flagship Prospex or GS diver asap. The SLA025 won a design prize today by the way.









I might be the only one here who finds it uninspiring and untrue to the original. 
I used to own a 6519-7000 before the prices got insane and it was lovely. This new edition however, I find waaaay too thick. Good for SEIKO however, I hope this means they'll continue to release new cases for the Prospex line.


----------



## kamonjj

yonsson said:


> All these "rants" about these low level watches make it very apparent that SEIKO needs a new flagship Prospex or GS diver asap. The SLA025 won a design prize today by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might be the only one here who finds it uninspiring and untrue to the original.
> I used to own a 6519-7000 before the prices got insane and it was lovely. This new edition however, I find waaaay too thick. Good for SEIKO however, I hope this means they'll continue to release new cases for the Prospex line.


I agree. I wanted one in the worst way but the size killed it for it. I have about a 6.3in wrist and that thing is just too big.


----------



## Virgul3

Yea, the SLA025 is one heck of a release. I just checked for the size. 15,7mm high and 44,8mm large. Pretty big. Looks much more compact in photo.


----------



## Seppia

yonsson said:


> The SLA025 won a design prize today by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Was it the prize for "watch most ruined by pointlessly gigantic dimensions"?


----------



## kamonjj

Seppia said:


> Was it the prize for "watch most ruined by pointlessly gigantic dimensions"?


Zing ....


----------



## Seppia

Jokes aside I'm happy seiko is also starting to offer more sensibly sized watches, but some of the huge models are plain hilarious (this one, the SBEX and the new black ceramic GS monstrosities being the worst offenders). 

More 37-40mm thin GS quartzes please!


----------



## huangcjz

Seppia said:


> Was it the prize for "watch most ruined by pointlessly gigantic dimensions"?


To be fair, I believe it's the same diameter and lug-to-lug length as the original 6159, just thicker - and not quite pointlessly, as it's a Helium gas-safe saturation divers' watch, rather than just an air divers' watch like the original, so they did add some functionality to it, which was probably the cause of the increase in thickness.


----------



## Cobia

Virgul3 said:


> Yea, the SLA025 is one heck of a release. I just checked for the size. 15,7mm high and 44,8mm large. Pretty big. Looks much more compact in photo.


Good to see Seiko making watches in real men size, loving the dimensions.


----------



## ffnc1020

Cobia said:


> Good to see Seiko making watches in real men size, loving the dimensions.


Then you will probably love Hamilton's new 50mm field watch. I love it too, especially how nice it will looking hanging on in my kitchen.


----------



## JacobC

ffnc1020 said:


> Then you will probably love Hamilton's new 50mm field watch. I love it too, especially how nice it will looking hanging on in my kitchen.


Lol yeah. I think most people who wear obscenely large watches don't understand how gaudy they appear. There's a few exceptions for Panerai et al but not many


----------



## Cobia

ffnc1020 said:


> Then you will probably love Hamilton's new 50mm field watch. I love it too, especially how nice it will looking hanging on in my kitchen.


I dont do field watches or Hamiltons but 44.8 doesnt sound like a dinner plate to me, just a normal sized diver.

You must be eating off small dinner plates.

Maybe you need to work out a bit or get some normal manly wrists and it might fit you bro


----------



## Cobia

JacobC said:


> Lol yeah. I think most people who wear obscenely large watches don't understand how gaudy they appear. There's a few exceptions for Panerai et al but not many


44.8 is far from obscene lol, maybe some of you lads need to swap out your 6'' wrists


----------



## Cobia

I think the problem is not with seikos sizing, but with guys with 6.5'' wrists trying to wear real deal divers as daily wearers.
Not all watches are made for tiny wrists, and nor should they be.


----------



## juice009

kamonjj said:


> I agree. I wanted one in the worst way but the size killed it for it. I have about a 6.3in wrist and that thing is just too big.


The same here. I have 6.75 wrist. It's a great watch but the size is such a deal breaker.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009

Cobia said:


> I dont do field watches or Hamiltons but 44.8 doesnt sound like a dinner plate to me, just a normal sized diver.
> 
> You must be eating off small dinner plates.
> 
> Maybe you need to work out a bit or get some normal manly wrists and it might fit you bro


You can't grow your wrist by working out. There is not much muscle there on your wrist to enlarge by working out.

So now the only option left is your other suggestion which is by eating in a big plate. Most people don't want to gain fat maybe mass but not fat.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

juice009 said:


> You can't grow your wrist by working out. There is not much muscle there on your wrist to enlarge by working out.
> 
> So now the only option left is your other suggestion which is by eating in a big plate. Most people don't want to gain fat maybe mass but not fat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Reality is lads that Seiko make divers to suit everybody, compared to the Swiss seiko has traditionally made much larger divers, i think thats a good thing but everybody is different.

They can never please everybody.


----------



## ahonobaka

Only a few weeks out till Basel leaks, methinks.....Agreed that they need a new flagship, preferably at the GS level. The PS300 seems mostly a placeholder for me, being a somewhat "fancier upgrade" of the MM300, but still too thick, and the same design. I'm hoping for a mechanical Professional GS diver (can't put Prospex on that lol) in 40-42mm, with 4:00 crown and angular 6159 cues, but GS'ed out ala the Hi-Beat diver. I don't know how soon they'd release a new Prospex diver in that range with the release of the PS300's (and in blue next year), but it's certainly getting stale. 

Otherwise, a 6105-800X type GS diver would be incredible (if we're talking wishlists)


----------



## strider11

SBGV243- a class piece of wrist-bling right there.


----------



## ffnc1020

juice009 said:


> You can't grow your wrist by working out. There is not much muscle there on your wrist to enlarge by working out.
> 
> So now the only option left is your other suggestion which is by eating in a big plate. Most people don't want to gain fat maybe mass but not fat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Exactly, mostly just tendons there. I spent years working out regularly on body building but the wrist size never changed.


----------



## yonsson

kamonjj said:


> I agree. I wanted one in the worst way but the size killed it for it. I have about a 6.3in wrist and that thing is just too big.





Cobia said:


> Reality is lads that Seiko make divers to suit everybody, compared to the Swiss seiko has traditionally made much larger divers, i think thats a good thing but everybody is different.
> 
> They can never please everybody.


I don't mind large diver's watches I have a 47mm Panerai and love the SBGH257. 
The issues I have with the SLA025 are the proportions. The 6159-7000/7001 has a slightly recessed and thin bezel, the SLA025 has an enormously thick bezel sitting ON TOP of the case. They took everything that was better with the 6159 compared to the mm300 and made it worse than on the mm300. Also, don't forget the lack of applied logo. It looks good from the front but when you tilt it you'll see how strange the thick bezel looks.


----------



## yonsson

Just look at the difference, it's crazy. How is that even close to the original design?


----------



## huangcjz

So the same as they did with the new MM300/PS300 compared to the old ones. Perhaps that's the price of sapphire and ceramic, I guess...

So, I got myself a SRPC97, which just arrived - here's a video comparing its dial texture with another watch I got which also arrived today, a Lord Matic DE LUXE 5626-8140 with rice-paper textured dial, which looks like it's kind of in-between the Fuyugeshiki dial and the SARX055/SJE073 dial:






The Fuyugeshiki Cocktail Times make me wish I'd looked more closely into getting the Sakura Hubuki/Fubuki one from last year.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> So the same as they did with the new MM300/PS300 compared to the old ones. Perhaps that's the price of sapphire and ceramic, I guess...


Not due to sapphire and the SLA025 doesn't seem to have a ceramic bezel insert. Regardless of reason it should never have left the drawing board with that bezel.


----------



## JoeOBrien

yonsson said:


> The issues I have with the SLA025 are the proportions. The 6159-7000/7001 has a slightly recessed and thin bezel, the SLA025 has an enormously thick bezel sitting ON TOP of the case. They took everything that was better with the 6159 compared to the mm300 and made it worse than on the mm300. Also, don't forget the lack of applied logo.


I used to think the SLA025 thickness was due to the 8L55 being much thicker than the 6159, but it turns out the difference is minimal. The 6159 movement was 27mm x 5.65mm thick, while the 8L55 is 28.4mm x 5.99mm. As for the logo, I guess they were trying to do everything they could to reduce the thickness, hence why the indices are also not as deep. I wonder if the crystal is much thicker than the original, accounting for some of the extra height?


----------



## huangcjz

JoeOBrien said:


> I used to think the SLA025 thickness was due to the 8L55 being much thicker than the 6159, but it turns out the difference is minimal. The 6159 movement was 27mm x 5.65mm thick, while the 8L55 is 28.4mm x 5.99mm. As for the logo, I guess they were trying to do everything they could to reduce the thickness, hence why the indices are also not as deep. I wonder if the crystal is much thicker than the original, accounting for some of the extra height?


Damn, I didn't know that the 8L66/9S8x was that thick! I know that the 614/5/8x 36000 vph movements have to have a heavier rotor to wind the stronger mainspring required for a decent power reserve at 36000 vph, which was achieved by having a thicker rotor than the low-beat 61-Stream automatics, so I assume that the same might be true for the 8L55/9S85/6 vs. the 9S6x, but I'm still surprised that it's that thick/thicker than the 614/5/8x, since Daini always made it a design goal to make their (high-end, excluding 70xx and descendants) movements thinner (than Suwa's), right from the 1950s to 1970, and now Daini/SII design and make all the mechanical movements that SEIKO uses today, as opposed to the Suwa-designed 61-Stream.


----------



## JoeOBrien

It's not really anything to do with the rotor or being hi-beat, it's mainly because of the relatively long PR (wider mainspring) and the movements being built for durability. The 9S65 has virtually identical measurements to the 9S85. The 9S55/8L35 is about 0.6mm thinner.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> Damn, I didn't know that the 8L66/9S8x was that thick! I know that the 614/5/8x 36000 vph movements have to have a heavier rotor to wind the stronger mainspring required for a decent power reserve at 36000 vph, which was achieved by having a thicker rotor than the low-beat 61-Stream automatics, so I assume that the same might be true for the 8L55/9S85/6 vs. the 9S6x, but I'm still surprised that it's that thick/thicker than the 614/5/8x, since Daini always made it a design goal to make their (high-end, excluding 70xx and descendants) movements thinner (than Suwa's), right from the 1950s to 1970, and now Daini/SII design and make all the mechanical movements that SEIKO uses today, as opposed to the Suwa-designed 61-Stream.


I don't understand what you mean by the design teams. The designers work across the different facilities. Mr Kubo has for example designed all of the GS diver's watches, regardless of movement.

I get that the L-gasket makes for some added thickness but seriously, this is far from OK. I don't want to rant too much about it since I'm an avid SEIKO-fan, but this reissue was highly anticipated for many years and this is what they release? And then it wins a price for the design, I don't get it. I'm hugely disappointed by this missed opportunity.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> I don't understand what you mean by the design teams. The designers work across the different facilities. Mr Kubo has for example designed all of the GS diver's watches, regardless of movement.


I meant the design of the movements themselves, which determines the movement's thickness, and hence the movement's thickness determining/contributing to the watches' thickness.


----------



## Tickstart

The japanese have heard that we have an obesity epidemic in the western world, and wanted to adjust their product to match. Little did they know that, it's not like the olden days where not everyone could afford to be fat, in this day and age you need money to stay healthy. No fat person can buy your watch SEIKO!


----------



## yonsson

Tickstart said:


> The japanese have heard that we have an obesity epidemic in the western world, and wanted to adjust their product to match. Little did they know that, it's not like the olden days where not everyone could afford to be fat, in this day and age you need money to stay healthy. No fat person can buy your watch SEIKO!


SEIKO diver's watches have "always" been big, that's not the issue here. The issue is thickness and symmetry. The cheaper version has great symmetry.


----------



## Tickstart

yonsson said:


> SEIKO diver's watches have "always" been big, that's not the issue here. The issue is thickness and symmetry. The cheaper version has great symmetry.


Which is the cheaper one?


----------



## T1meout

He is referring to the SBP077/ 079.


Tickstart said:


> Which is the cheaper one?


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

save ocean...raven


----------



## timetellinnoob

black STO on bracelet could be quite a sight to see....


----------



## JRMARTINS

The black STO turtle looks awesome


tungnguyenmfe said:


> save ocean...raven
> View attachment 13649721


Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cadomniel

still waiting for Seiko to release something in MM300 quality but slightly smaller dimensions...
I'd be really happy with GS diver in 42mm.
I am wearing SBDC061 right now but it wears smaller than 44mm.


----------



## juice009

tungnguyenmfe said:


> save ocean...raven
> View attachment 13649721


When are these watches gonna be available in the market?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

juice009 said:


> When are these watches gonna be available in the market?


2019年1月 = January 2019.

年 = year, 月 = month. 1月 = the first month/month number 1 = January.

This is from the winter 2018/2019 SEIKO Japan catalogue which was just released in November, so it's all the stuff that should be released in the next quarter before the next Baselworld, which will be in Spring, 21st - 26th March 2019.

This confirms post #7825 on page #783 from 25th July: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-783.html#post46605971


----------



## Captain Willard

I prefer the Ninja/49 to the black STO, but a non limited release would be nice.


----------



## jmai

huangcjz said:


> 2019年1月 = January 2019.
> 
> 年 = year, 月 = month. 1月 = the first month/month number 1 = January.
> 
> This is from the winter 2018/2019 SEIKO Japan catalogue which was just released in November, so it's all the stuff that should be released in the next quarter before the next Baselworld, which will be 21st - 26th March 2019.
> 
> This confirms post #7825 on page #783 from 25th July: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-783.html#post46605971


Would you happen to know if the pepsi SBDC071 is also in that catalog?
I REALLY want that thing. Been holding off on another SKX009 for it.
Seen in this clipping:


----------



## huangcjz

jmai said:


> Would you happen to know if the pepsi SBDC071 is also in that catalog?
> I REALLY want that thing. Been holding off on another SKX009 for it.
> Seen in this clipping:
> 
> View attachment 13657235


Unfortunately, it doesn't look to be from the quick look that I took. You can see/download the catalogues in PDF file form from these direct links, if you like - I found them when searching for information on the forthcoming SARY111 and SARY113.

PROSPEX and PRESAGE catalogue, showing recently introduced/forthcoming models (7.8 MB in size): https://s3-ap-northeast-1.amazonaws...1/05/092752431617/prospex_presage_2018_19.pdf

Longer Autumn/Winter SEIKO Japan 2018-2019 catalogue with models from more model lines, and not just new models, but more of the current line-up from previous introductions (34 MB in size): https://s3-ap-northeast-1.amazonaws.../11/01/045424911650/seiko_japanese_2018aw.pdf

You can copy and paste text from the PDFs into Google Translate in order to translate it. "発売予定" means "Scheduled release".

I can't really make out that many details from that clipping since it's not clear enough, but it seems to say 1月 (January) above the SBDC071 as well as the PVD STO watches mentioned before, 10月 (October) above the SBDC065 and SBBN042, and 11月 (November) above the SBDX023 and SBDJ045, which came true.


----------



## huangcjz

Captain Willard said:


> I prefer the Ninja/49 to the black STO, but a non limited release would be nice.


The PVD black STO will be Special Edition, as in just produced for a fixed period of time as with last year's STOs (a year, I believe), but as many to fulfil demand as necessary, rather than Limited Edition, as in a fixed, pre-determined limited number being produced.


----------



## jmai

huangcjz said:


> Unfortunately, it doesn't look to be from the quick look that I took. You can see/download the catalogues in PDF form from these direct links, if you like - I found them when searching for information on the new SARY111 and SARY113.
> 
> PROSPEX and PRESAGE catalogue (7.8 MB in size): https://s3-ap-northeast-1.amazonaws...1/05/092752431617/prospex_presage_2018_19.pdf
> 
> Longer catalogue with models from more model lines/watch types (34 MB in size): https://s3-ap-northeast-1.amazonaws.../11/01/045424911650/seiko_japanese_2018aw.pdf
> 
> I can't really make out that many details from that clipping since it's not clear enough, but it seems to say 1月 (January) above the SBDC071 as well as the PVD STO watches mentioned before, 10月 (October) above the SBDC065 and SBBN042, and 11月 (November) above the SBDX023 and SBDJ045, which came true.


Awesome, thanks for the info. That's what I really wanted to know - what the release date for that pepsi 1968 will be. I figured since you said the previously mentioned catalog has models to be released in January, that the SBDC071 would also be January.


----------



## Terry Lennox

Thanks for posting those links.

For me those catalogs are always so disappointing. Just when you see something new you think might be cool you read "Radio Control Solar" and are deflated. 

Oh well. Back to the SARG/SARB hunt...


----------



## katuiran

huangcjz said:


> 2019年1月 = January 2019.
> 
> 年 = year, 月 = month. 1月 = the first month/month number 1 = January.
> 
> This is from the winter 2018/2019 SEIKO Japan catalogue which was just released in November, so it's all the stuff that should be released in the next quarter before the next Baselworld, which will be in Spring, 21st - 26th March 2019.
> 
> This confirms post #7825 on page #783 from 25th July: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-783.html#post46605971


Yes, I was right!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

katuiran said:


> Yes, I was right!


Thank you for the information!


----------



## katuiran

huangcjz said:


> Thank you for the information!


You're welcome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

Zimbe#9 coming soon, another Samurai.
MSRP 22900Baht, released next week.

https://www.facebook.com/Seiko-Limited-Edition-159667674648216/









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## katuiran

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola

katuiran said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This looks like one of those watches with shorter second than minute hand.
I hope I'm wrong, though.

BTW, this Zimbe madness/stupidity has to end. 
Not every Seiko diver watch has to be handed to a design school apprentices to design.


----------



## jerouy

katuiran said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apart from the cyclops very minimal differences between the regular ones. Is it sapphire crystal?


----------



## juice009

huangcjz said:


> 2019年1月 = January 2019.
> 
> 年 = year, 月 = month. 1月 = the first month/month number 1 = January.
> 
> This is from the winter 2018/2019 SEIKO Japan catalogue which was just released in November, so it's all the stuff that should be released in the next quarter before the next Baselworld, which will be in Spring, 21st - 26th March 2019.
> 
> This confirms post #7825 on page #783 from 25th July: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-783.html#post46605971


Thanks for the info. I'm just glad they are not limited edition. From the picture I see there is two model no for each STO watch. Does that mean there is gonna be there J version and international version of each of them. I'm hoping it's either for USA market like the current STO or at the least international version that way it's more easily attainable.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## davudvl

This looks interesting. Biggles, Is that your facebook link?


----------



## zaratsu

Zimbe is the new PADI. Wonder how many more they're gonna cash in on?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

katuiran said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it technically a flat coke?


----------



## Biggles3

davudvl said:


> This looks interesting. Biggles, Is that your facebook link?


Yes.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> Is it technically a flat coke?


Coke Zero or diet coke.


----------



## leong33

OMG another Zimbe. We got to start a " Show off your Zimbe" thread


----------



## Gonkl

leong33 said:


> OMG another Zimbe. We got to start a " Show off your Zimbe" thread


Someone here surely has a full set.


----------



## 59yukon01

Another watch with a wart on the dial. Why Seiko why? No diver should have that imo.


----------



## huangcjz

59yukon01 said:


> Another watch with a wart on the dial. Why Seiko why? No diver should have that imo.


It's usually found on Zimbes, so apparently that's what the Thai market wants, since that's who they're made for. They're not aimed at us outside Thailand.


----------



## Gonkl

huangcjz said:


> It's usually found on Zimbes, so apparently that's what the Thai market wants, since that's who they're made for. They're not aimed at us outside Thailand.


Are we talking about the cyclops or the X again?

Both have been done I think


----------



## Cobia

''Whaaaaaaa seikos making too many zimbies''
''whaaaaaaaa seikos making too many PADIs''
''Whaaaaaaaaa seiko made a special edition i dont like''
''whhaaaaaaaaa seiko designers are kids''

Operator - ''Hello......., fire, police or Ambulance and where are you located sir?''

Id like a whaaambulance straight away please mam, weve got a few kiddies throwing the toys out out of their cot again.

Operator - ''location sir''

Latest seiko thread on WUS thankyou mam, same as last time and the time before.

Operator - ''Same offenders?''

Yes Mam....

Operator - ''First available is on its way sir....''


----------



## Cobia

Whaaaambulance is here lads!, anybody need some oxygen or a ride?


----------



## fluence4

Cobia said:


> View attachment 13658961
> 
> 
> Whaaaambulance is here lads!, anybody need some oxygen or a ride?


Ayy lmao 😄 😄 😄 😄 😄 😄


----------



## Dan T.

The real question is... will the pip line up???

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexus87

Cobia said:


> ''Whaaaaaaa seikos making too many zimbies''
> ''whaaaaaaaa seikos making too many PADIs''
> ''Whaaaaaaaaa seiko made a special edition i dont like''
> ''whhaaaaaaaaa seiko designers are kids''
> 
> Operator - ''Hello......., fire, police or Ambulance and where are you located sir?''
> 
> Id like a whaaambulance straight away please mam, weve got a few kiddies throwing the toys out out of their cot again.
> 
> Operator - ''location sir''
> 
> Latest seiko thread on WUS thankyou mam, same as last time and the time before.
> 
> Operator - ''Same offenders?''
> 
> Yes Mam....
> 
> Operator - ''First available is on its way sir....''


Meh , people are entitled to their opinions and can vote with their wallets. Just like you get annoyed with people complaining, so do those people with others who praise watch companies and can see them do no wrong and with the companies themselves.

If sales of particular models don't match expectations maybe the companies will start to adapt.

Once you get to the point of crapping out special/limited editions on a regular basis they're neither special nor limited.

At the end of the day they're just watches , people like to blow off a little steam

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

alexus87 said:


> Meh , people are entitled to their opinions and can vote with their wallets. Just like you get annoyed with people complaining, so do those people with others who praise watch companies and can see them do no wrong and with the companies themselves.
> 
> If sales of particular models don't match expectations maybe the companies will start to adapt.
> 
> Once you get to the point of crapping out special/limited editions on a regular basis they're neither special nor limited.
> 
> At the end of the day they're just watches , people like to blow off a little steam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You are missing the point. What's annoying is it's whining about the same things over and over and over and over and over and over again. Negative criticism is welcome if it's valid and not repeated a gezillion times.


----------



## timetellinnoob

babola said:


> This looks like one of those watches with shorter second than minute hand.
> I hope I'm wrong, though.
> 
> BTW, this Zimbe madness/stupidity has to end.
> Not every Seiko diver watch has to be handed to a design school apprentices to design.


these hand types have been out for years.... we all know they are going to keep re-using the same hands. this should no longer be surprising for someone who's into Seiko...


----------



## timetellinnoob

zaratsu said:


> Zimbe is the new PADI. Wonder how many more they're gonna cash in on?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Until people stop buying, so.... never. as long as they can release popular models with 'a new hat', people will jump on it for all time.


----------



## alexus87

yonsson said:


> You are missing the point. What's annoying is it's whining about the same things over and over and over and over and over and over again. Negative criticism is welcome if it's valid and not repeated a gezillion times.


A complain being valid or not depends on who you ask. People complain about the same thing over and over again because things haven't changed. And like with gadgets or games or other things they will continue to complain until things change or until enough of them don't buy the product anymore and the company is forced to play ball. What percentage of potential sales are lost due to the people who complain that don't buy the product I don't know.

The majority of the (non-qc) complaints are on the mid to high tier Seikos( not talking about GS) , and regardless of the forum , be they German , Spanish , etc , a lot of the people seem to be complaining about broadly the same things. And I think the majority of the people buying those models in Europe and the US are fans of the brand who spend more or less time on watch forums and not your average Joe.

It took them a while to get on the sapphire wagon , partly probably because even though they didn't have it , some forum favourites still sold well.

I won't pretend to know the details of economies of scale , that's not my area of expertise.

The moment your product stops selling well and competition becomes fiercer you either adapt or you swallow the loss knowing that other areas of the business will make up for it.

I may be off the mark but that's the way I see things.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanetti

timetellinnoob said:


> babola said:
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like one of those watches with shorter second than minute hand.
> I hope I'm wrong, though.
> 
> BTW, this Zimbe madness/stupidity has to end.
> Not every Seiko diver watch has to be handed to a design school apprentices to design.
> 
> 
> 
> these hand types have been out for years.... we all know they are going to keep re-using the same hands. this should no longer be surprising for someone who's into Seiko...
Click to expand...

Hope you're not trying to teach babola a historic lesson on Seiko hands, as it certainly came across like that.

He is refering to a short second hand, which appears at least on that photo much shorter than a minute hand.


----------



## petr_cha

timetellinnoob said:


> these hand types have been out for years.... we all know they are going to keep re-using the same hands. this should no longer be surprising for someone who's into Seiko...


In 44 mm case?

Reminds me old samurai hands, but it was a smaller watch.. curently looks short..


----------



## Rocat

Dan T. said:


> The real question is... will the pip line up???
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk











Uh, that would a "No". lol


----------



## timetellinnoob

Zanetti said:


> Hope you're not trying to teach babola a historic lesson on Seiko hands, as it certainly came across like that.
> 
> He is refering to a short second hand, which appears at least on that photo much shorter than a minute hand.


I'm saying that these hands have been used in other models before.

and Seiko isn't monitoring watch boards for hand-length suggestions from people on the internet.

in fact it also looks like the same dial *and* handset as:
















(obviously not my pics)

i just can't see why this argument comes up (is it always babola? =) time after time after time, when Seiko _clearly_ doesn't intend to change it's hand-length habits (_especially with popular hands they are going to continue to use on new models_) because some people on WUS keep bringing it up.


----------



## TagTime

timetellinnoob said:


> I'm saying that these hands have been used in other models before.
> 
> and Seiko isn't monitoring watch boards for hand-length suggestions from people on the internet.
> 
> in fact it also looks like the same dial *and* handset as:
> 
> View attachment 13659951
> 
> 
> View attachment 13659953
> 
> (obviously not my pics)
> 
> i just can't see why this argument comes up (is it always babola? =) time after time after time, when Seiko _clearly_ doesn't intend to change it's hand-length habits (_especially with popular hands they are going to continue to use on new models_) because some people on WUS keep bringing it up.


What is the exact model number?


----------



## javito

Tickstart said:


> The japanese have heard that we have an obesity epidemic in the western world, and wanted to adjust their product to match. Little did they know that, it's not like the olden days where not everyone could afford to be fat, in this day and age you need money to stay healthy. No fat person can buy your watch SEIKO!


Sorry I disagree, you don't need money to stay healthy, you need education, learn what you can eat, of course avoid fast food, drinks, etc and do some exercise. That's all!! It's very simple and effective. Seiko has nothing to do with it.


----------



## huangcjz

TagTime said:


> What is the exact model number?


That's the SBDC027, the Limited Edition Sumo (2,000 pieces) from 2015 made to celebrate the 50th anniversary of the 62MAS, hence the 62MAS-inspired dial and hand-set. Wildly popular (also because of the classic bezel insert in contrast to the standard Sumo's), wildly in demand, and sold out long ago and very difficult to get a hold of, as you might imagine. It also had a sapphire crystal and Diashield coating on the same shape case as the standard Sumo, less dial text, and cost almost twice as much. It showed Seiko that they could charge €1,000 for a divers' watch with a 6R15, sapphire crystal, and Diashield, and people would still buy it and there'd be high demand at that price, hence the modern re-interpretations of the 62MAS and 6159 with those features and at that price-point that we've had last year and this year, which seem to have been pretty popular too.


----------



## huangcjz

javito said:


> Sorry I disagree, you don't need money to stay healthy, you need education, learn what you can eat, of course avoid fast food, drinks, etc and do some exercise. That's all!! It's very simple and effective. Seiko has nothing to do with it.


It was a joke.


----------



## JimmyMack75

TagTime said:


> What is the exact model number?


SBDC027 LE 50th anniversary Sumo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

juice009 said:


> From the picture I see there is two model no for each STO watch. Does that mean there is gonna be there J version and international version of each of them. I'm hoping it's either for USA market like the current STO or at the least international version that way it's more easily attainable.


Yes, SEIKO always has a different JDM model number and international model number for the same watch, if there is a JDM version. The current STO is available internationally, so I assume that the PVD ones will be as well. (This following part doesn't apply to the STOs, since they're Special Edition rather than Limited Edition, but I thought I'd mention it anyway - if there is no difference at all between the watches, and they're a Limited Edition, they add up to the same total limited number for both the JDM and international versions - so for the 62MAS re-issue, I read that 500 were for Japan and sold under the JDM model number, and 1,500 were international, sold under the international model number, out of the total 2,000 limit. The same will be true for the SARA015/SJE073 - those two model numbers together will add up to a total of 1,881 pieces.).


----------



## jerouy

What does the word "Zimbe" stand for anyway?


----------



## Cobia

jerouy said:


> What does the word "Zimbe" stand for anyway?


Think its a Thai name for a whale shark.


----------



## huangcjz

jerouy said:


> What does the word "Zimbe" stand for anyway?





Cobia said:


> Think its a Thai name for a whale shark.


It actually comes from the _Japanese_ name for the whale shark. Whale sharks are commonly found in warm waters such as those around Thailand, which I believe is well-known for having them around their coast.


----------



## Galaga

jerouy said:


> What does the word "Zimbe" stand for anyway?


The word "Zimbe" comes from the Japanese term "jinbei-zame" (ジンベイザメ) which means "whale shark".


----------



## jerouy

huangcjz said:


> It actually comes from the _Japanese_ name for the whale shark. Whale sharks are commonly found in tropical waters such as those around Thailand, which I believe is well-known for having them around their coast - I believe that Japan is too far north for whale sharks to be found around there.


ジンベエザメ => Jinbe => Zimbe. That actually makes a ton of sense. No wonder there's always a whale shark in the posts. Thanks!


----------



## Cobia

JimmyMack75 said:


> SBDC027 LE 50th anniversary Sumo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish i got one, they are commanding very good prices now.


----------



## johnMcKlane

Biggles3 said:


> Zimbe#9 coming soon, another Samurai.
> MSRP 22900Baht, released next week.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Seiko-Limited-Edition-159667674648216/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Wow that Seiko logo is awesome !!


----------



## javito

huangcjz said:


> It was a joke.


So you must forgive me, English is not my first language, I misunderstood the point.


----------



## TagTime

huangcjz said:


> That's the SBDC027, the Limited Edition Sumo (2,000 pieces) from 2015 made to celebrate the 50th anniversary of the 62MAS, hence the 62MAS-inspired dial and hand-set. Wildly popular (also because of the classic bezel insert in contrast to the standard Sumo's), wildly in demand, and sold out long ago and very difficult to get a hold of, as you might imagine. It also had a sapphire crystal and Diashield coating on the same shape case as the standard Sumo, less dial text, and cost almost twice as much. It showed Seiko that they could charge €1,000 for a divers' watch with a 6R15, sapphire crystal, and Diashield, and people would still buy it and there'd be high demand at that price, hence the modern re-interpretations of the 62MAS and 6159 with those features and at that price-point that we've had last year and this year, which seem to have been pretty popular too.


Thank you for the info. Saw the 62Mas reference on the dial. It is a great looking watch as I like the dial and hands. Have myself the SBDC053 and a modern Samurai modded with the first gen hands. But if I had seen this one 3 years ago would have for this one.


----------



## Cobia

JimmyMack75 said:


> SBDC027 LE 50th anniversary Sumo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you getting a sumo bro jimmy?
Imo seikos best design for the price point, very unique case.


----------



## babola

Zanetti said:


> Hope you're not trying to teach babola a historic lesson on Seiko hands, as it certainly came across like that.
> 
> He is refering to a short second hand, which appears at least on that photo much shorter than a minute hand.


Don't worry Z-man, I've stopped responding to these types of off-the-cuff statements long time ago.
Too tired and too old for that stuff...

Thanks for the support though


----------



## JimmyMack75

Cobia said:


> Wish i got one, they are commanding very good prices now.


There's one very used example on the Bay going for AUD 2k.

I was trying to get the dial and handset for ages to mod my SRP777 but gave up. Got the real deal now anyway 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75

Cobia said:


> When you getting a sumo bro jimmy?
> Imo seikos best design for the price point, very unique case.


Not. The only one that appeals to me is the 50th being discussed here. I'm not a huge fan of the bezel font on the regular models. Also it is very similar to the MM300 in case style and I have one of them. Too many modern Seikos in my collection bro, they will be sold off when I return to Australia. I have a mint Zimbe Samurai to be sold too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

johnMcKlane said:


> Wow that Seiko logo is awesome !!











It's the same as on the other newer Prospex models.


----------



## chalit

Here it is









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS

Cobia said:


> ''Whaaaaaaa seikos making too many zimbies''
> ''whaaaaaaaa seikos making too many PADIs''
> ''Whaaaaaaaaa seiko made a special edition i dont like''
> ''whhaaaaaaaaa seiko designers are kids''
> 
> Operator - ''Hello......., fire, police or Ambulance and where are you located sir?''
> 
> Id like a whaaambulance straight away please mam, weve got a few kiddies throwing the toys out out of their cot again.
> 
> Operator - ''location sir''
> 
> Latest seiko thread on WUS thankyou mam, same as last time and the time before.
> 
> Operator - ''Same offenders?''
> 
> Yes Mam....
> 
> Operator - ''First available is on its way sir....''


Great way to start my day bro!! 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

chalit said:


> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I really like this piece. Who is the dude that can get them on our forums?


----------



## bts01

Galaga said:


> I really like this piece. Who is the dude that can get them on our forums?


Looks good

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> I really like this piece. Who is the dude that can get them on our forums?


Biggles3, i can highly recommend him, posts fast, good prices and is great to deal with, he gets the good LE's, hes posting half a page up.


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> Biggles3, i can highly recommend him, posts fast, good prices and is great to deal with, he gets the good LE's, hes posting half a page up.


The hands are beautiful. The case looks too grey. Is it stainless steel? Almost looks titanium.


----------



## TagTime

Galaga said:


> The hands are beautiful. The case looks too grey. Is it stainless steel? Almost looks titanium.


What about the cyclops? Are you able to get over that?


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> The hands are beautiful. The case looks too grey. Is it stainless steel? Almost looks titanium.


Not sure bro, Biggles will prob know, id be guessing its SS.

Ebay has 15% off sitewide as we speak for black friday, just the heads up.


----------



## schlafen

Galaga said:


> I really like this piece. Who is the dude that can get them on our forums?


Owning the new one, with the big arms, this just looks off to me, hands look too small for the size of the watch.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

schlafen said:


> Owning the new one, with the big arms, this just looks off to me, hands look too small for the size of the watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Kind of agree with you, I also think they look small however they adjusted the indices to the size of the hands, so it is in style. Just not a fan of the cyclops.

This is my Samurai with 'first gen' hands.


----------



## geno1077

Just ordered Seiko SRPC93 on Kohl's today for $268!!


----------



## RogerP

Galaga said:


> I really like this piece. Who is the dude that can get them on our forums?


Love the dial and hands. Wish they had carried the charcoal grey of the dial onto the bezel. That faded out pale grey doesn't do it for me.


----------



## schlafen

TagTime said:


> Kind of agree with you, I also think they look small however they adjusted the indices to the size of the hands, so it is in style. Just not a fan of the cyclops.
> 
> This is my Samurai with 'first gen' hands.


Yeah, it's a no from me. This one, the new PVD STO or any of the ZIMBE editions, will not be part of my collection.

As long as you're happy with yours, that's what matters.

P.s by 'this one' I meant the Zimbe, not your personal watch, just to be clear.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

schlafen said:


> Yeah, it's a no from me. This one, the new PVD STO or any of the ZIMBE editions, will not be part of my collection.
> 
> As long as you're happy with yours, that's what matters.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


It does. Not that it is real dealbreaker but considered the current hour hand pointer just a bit too short. The minute and seconds hand were actually fine. When I saw the chart below with all the Samurai models, I ordered the hands from Yobokies and switched them out.


----------



## yankeexpress

TagTime said:


> It does. Not that it is real dealbreaker but considered the current hour hand pointer just a bit too short. The minute and seconds hand were actually fine. When I saw the chart below with all the Samurai models, I ordered the hands from Yobokies and switched them out.


Adding SRPD03 Dawn Grey


----------



## yonsson

TagTime said:


> It does. Not that it is real dealbreaker but considered the current hour hand pointer just a bit too short. The minute and seconds hand were actually fine. When I saw the chart below with all the Samurai models, I ordered the hands from Yobokies and switched them out.


Gen one is by far the best version imho. The whole point with the model was that it was titanium (gen1). In SS it's huge and very heavy, especially on the bracelet.

I bought an orange Gen 1 just before the new versions were released. It was pretty cool, the only issue was the non existent spare parts. The crown didn't screw in good so I had to return it.


----------



## schlafen

yonsson said:


> Gen one is by far the best version imho. The whole point with the model was that it was titanium (gen1). In SS it's huge and very heavy, especially on the bracelet.
> 
> I bought an orange Gen 1 just before the new versions were released. It was pretty cool, the only issue was the non existent spare parts. The crown didn't screw in good so I had to return it.


Gen 3, 6.75 wrist here, wear it slightly loose on original bracelet, love the weight.
Looks classy in stainless, nice and bright.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

yonsson said:


> Gen one is by far the best version imho. The whole point with the model was that it was titanium (gen1). In SS it's huge and very heavy, especially on the bracelet.
> 
> I bought an orange Gen 1 just before the new versions were released. It was pretty cool, the only issue was the non existent spare parts. The crown didn't screw in good so I had to return it.


Nice to have the orange gen 1, definitely a keeper. Yes, the first gen is definitely the one to have, but they go for close to $1K at the moment.

Recently I started wearing the bracelet and actually it is not that bad.


----------



## josayeee

I had the Gen 2 Samurai for about 9 years. When I initially bought it I was going to the gym several of times a week so I didn't notice the weight. When I picked up that thing not to long ago, it was so heavy it was actually painful to wear at times. I ended up selling it right before they released the Gen 3's.


----------



## juice009

Cobia said:


> Not sure bro, Biggles will prob know, id be guessing its SS.
> 
> Ebay has 15% off sitewide as we speak for black friday, just the heads up.


I don't see it on their site or even the app. What's the code?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

RogerP said:


> Love the dial and hands. Wish they had carried the charcoal grey of the dial onto the bezel. That faded out pale grey doesn't do it for me.


I actually like that it's faded. Gives it a unique almost vintage type vibe.


----------



## Cobia

juice009 said:


> I don't see it on their site or even the app. What's the code?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Talking ebay au here sorry


----------



## yonsson

Picture from a buddy of mine who's is Thailand for vacation.


----------



## nupicasso

yonsson said:


> Picture from a buddy of mine who's is Thailand for vacation.


The red seconds, IMO, takes away any classiness the minute and hour hands bring. Makes it look like a toy... not in a good way. Meh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75

yonsson said:


> Picture from a buddy of mine who's is Thailand for vacation.


What?! No stupid arrow hour hand?! Sign me up!!


----------



## ckamp

dt75 said:


> What?! No stupid arrow hour hand?! Sign me up!!


There is a lot of seiko commentary in this thread on what they've done "wrong". But honestly that damn stubby arrow hand has ruined so many recent releases. I 100% agree with this comment..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

ckamp said:


> There is a lot of seiko commentary in this thread on what they've done "wrong". But honestly that damn stubby arrow hand has ruined so many recent releases. I 100% agree with this comment..


Adding the SBDC 62mas homages. That arrow hand has no business being on them either.


----------



## dt75

I think they did that in order to force purists to pay to play.


yankeexpress said:


> Adding the SBDC 62mas homages. That arrow hand has no business being on them either.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

yankeexpress said:


> Adding the SBDC 62mas homages. That arrow hand has no business being on them either.


You get used to it. Now I wouldn't change it.


----------



## Cobia

ckamp said:


> There is a lot of seiko commentary in this thread on what they've done "wrong". But honestly that damn stubby arrow hand has ruined so many recent releases. I 100% agree with this comment..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally understand peoples feelings on these hands, its a big break from tradition.

I gave it a go in the tuna and really like it now, wouldnt change it if i could.

Change is always hard, the one change i was hoping they wouldnt do is remove the marine master text on dials but it is what it is.

Maybe they'll go back one day and many will miss the X


----------



## Cobia

dt75 said:


> What?! No stupid arrow hour hand?! Sign me up!!


Does look good with the simple batons, going back in time for seiko, i like it.


----------



## yonsson

Cobia said:


> Totally understand peoples feelings on these hands, its a big break from tradition.
> 
> I gave it a go in the tuna and really like it now, wouldnt change it if i could.
> 
> Change is always hard, the one change i was hoping they wouldnt do is remove the marine master text on dials but it is what it is.
> 
> Maybe they'll go back one day and many will miss the X


I didn't like the hands when they first appeared but the legibility is excellent so now I like them. The lack of MM-text is harder for me to accept. Double printed logos just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Galaga

dt75 said:


> What?! No stupid arrow hour hand?! Sign me up!!


I agree. I really like it.


----------



## rcorreale

59yukon01 said:


> Another watch with a wart on the dial. Why Seiko why? No diver should have that imo.


Tell that to Rolex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

yonsson said:


> Picture from a buddy of mine who's is Thailand for vacation.


Going Bangkok, Thailand next week. Possible to let me know where in Thailand?


----------



## Cobia

yonsson said:


> I didn't like the hands when they first appeared but the legibility is excellent so now I like them. The lack of MM-text is harder for me to accept. Double printed logos just doesn't do it for me.


Agree, the legibility is the best ive seen on a seiko diver, looks smashing on the SBBN031.

As do the very simple lume plots, sometimes simplifying things makes things pop more and less complicates and clutters.

The newer tuna dials really pop, the sea foam green lume when not lit up looks so good.


----------



## yonsson

Cobia said:


> Agree, the legibility is the best ive seen on a seiko diver, looks smashing on the SBBN031.
> 
> As do the very simple lume plots, sometimes simplifying things makes things pop more and less complicates and clutters.
> 
> The newer tuna dials really pop, the sea foam green lume when not lit up looks so good.











Cut and filled lume plots + Lumibrite v2= unbeatable!
I would love to see a non Tuna with dial construction.


----------



## Cobia

yonsson said:


> Cut and filled lume plots + Lumibrite v2= unbeatable!
> I would love to see a non Tuna with dial construction.


Wow i wasnt aware they were cut and sunk in, super cool.


----------



## Biggles3

slow_mo said:


> Going Bangkok, Thailand next week. Possible to let me know where in Thailand?


Try Centralworld or Siam Paragon.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox

This is now being sold at Macy's in the US as a limited edition exclusive to the store with reference SRPC39P9. I guess the black band makes it different? Interesting...


----------



## Terry Lennox

Link:
https://www.macys.com/shop/product/limited-edition-seiko-mens-automatic-prospex-black-silicone-strap-watch-42.3mm-created-for-macys-a-limited-edition?ID=6691233&CategoryID=23930#fn=sp%3D1%26spc%3D186%26ruleId%3D25%26kws%3Dseiko%26searchPass%3DexactMultiMatch%26slotId%3D1


----------



## mi6_

Terry Lennox said:


> This is now being sold at Macy's in the US as a limited edition exclusive to the store with reference SRPC39P9. I guess the black band makes it different? Interesting...
> 
> View attachment 13680185


The SRPC39K1 only comes on a black rubber strap. Only the PADI version (SRPC41) has the blue rubber strap. There's nothing "limited edition" about this watch as far as I can see.


----------



## Terry Lennox

mi6_ said:


> The SRPC39K1 only comes on a black rubber strap. Only the PADI version (SRPC41) has the blue rubber strap. There's nothing "limited edition" about this watch as far as I can see.


Agree. It's odd for Seiko to make a deal with Macy's like this and not at least do a new dial color. Orange, yellow, anything.


----------



## Rankiryu

SARW045 Limited Edition


----------



## slow_mo

Biggles3 said:


> Try Centralworld or Siam Paragon.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Thank you. Will keep a look out! Cheers.


----------



## yonsson

The SBGV243 has been out for a few months but there are hardly any photos of it. If you are considering the model but have discarded it because it lacks a bracelet, then think again. I just fitted a SBGV225 bracelet to my 243 and it looks aaaawesome. Have a great weekend!


----------



## yonsson

Rankiryu said:


> SARW045 Limited Edition


SPB085 outside of Japan. Kind of baffled about this release, haven't we seen a close to identical version before?


----------



## depwnz

I thought the whole dial is a faded glossy burgundy but apparently only the sub dials are colored


----------



## JacobC

depwnz said:


> I thought the whole dial is a faded glossy burgundy but apparently only the sub dials are colored


It's a shame but not that surprising given how difficult Urushi is to work with. Sticking with my SARD011 on this one


----------



## yonsson

JacobC said:


> It's a shame but not that surprising given how difficult Urushi is to work with. Sticking with my SARD011 on this one


"The sad SEIKO".  
The Presage Urushi models are pretty much he pinnacle of bag for buck. A diver's watch with urushi-dial would be awesome. A SRQ013 non chrono and without dlc.


----------



## babola

yonsson said:


> Picture from a buddy of mine who's is Thailand for vacation.


There's a lot of disconnected stuff going on there which hardly works visually well thrown in together.
At best, this is another 'parts bin special' coming out of Thai Seiko playful design studio of late.


----------



## mi6_

babola said:


> There's a lot of disconnected stuff going on there which hardly works visually well thrown in together.
> At best, this is another 'parts bin special' coming out of Thai Seiko playful design studio of late.


I have to disagree. Looks great to me. Other than the hands, dial markers and dial it's a regular Samurai. I never really thought the stock monster handset worked well on the Samurai to begin with. The new hour markers and hands go together and the red second hand matches the 1/4 red bezel. Compared to other models they've done this is one of their better designs; but that's just my opinion.


----------



## babola

mi6_ said:


> I have to disagree. Looks great to me. Other than the hands, dial markers and dial it's a regular Samurai. I never really thought the stock monster handset worked well on the Samurai to begin with. The new hour markers and hands go together and the red second hand matches the 1/4 red bezel. Compared to other models they've done this is one of their better designs; but that's just my opinion.


Sure, and I value your opinion. We're all free to express our sentiments on the matters presented, on this forum.
That's one of the reasons I still keep coming back to it after all these years.


----------



## Reyken

Any word on Grand Seiko 2019 yet? I checked the last about twenty pages but have not found anything.. did I just miss it or nothing yet?

@ Yonsson

Thanks a ton for the bracelet pics of the SBGV243.. will head to my AD tomorrow to get a 225 bracelet (or maybe it is so expensive that I can justify to buy the whole watch.. just for the bracelet of course  )


----------



## ahonobaka

Yup still nothing...I'm thinking new LE dial around January, and some Basel leaks around Feb/March? In general (Seiko too) I thought we'd see more by now at least for the new year releases, but I guess it's still early in the month. STO models are pretty much all I'm seeing


----------



## RabiesVax

Please nothing too good, 2018 was a banner spending year for me.


----------



## yonsson

Reyken said:


> Any word on Grand Seiko 2019 yet? I checked the last about twenty pages but have not found anything.. did I just miss it or nothing yet?
> 
> @ Yonsson
> 
> Thanks a ton for the bracelet pics of the SBGV243.. will head to my AD tomorrow to get a 225 bracelet (or maybe it is so expensive that I can justify to buy the whole watch.. just for the bracelet of course  )











No worries! Product number for the bracelet is AA1YA13J9
Nothing for 2019 has leaked, expecting leaks late december or in January which is usually the case.


----------



## matthew P

yonsson said:


> No worries! Product number for the bracelet is AA1YA13J9
> Nothing for 2019 has leaked, expecting leaks late december or in January which is usually the case.


I like that a lot more with the bracelet.... well done.


----------



## arc13

The PVD STO are listed on Seiko Japan website now
https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/page:1


----------



## jsohal

The lighting sucks in here, but here's a pic of the Wena Seiko on my wrist. Gotta day I love the look of the watch with the black day disk blending in, the MM300 seconds hand with the blue tint, and black/blue countdown bezel (always wanted one).

While the wena bracelet styling isn't my thing, it's ok, but a pain to size. I like how they implemented the notifications, although right now I can't get the text message notification to work...

I would have loved to purchase just the watch with no bracelet, but the design just spoke to me so I had to get it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

How do you like the "smart" bracelet?



jsohal said:


> The lighting sucks in here, but here's a pic of the Wena Seiko on my wrist. Gotta day I love the look of the watch with the black day disk blending in, the MM300 seconds hand with the blue tint, and black/blue countdown bezel (always wanted one).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beachbum33

.


----------



## Beachbum33

arc13 said:


> The PVD STO are listed on Seiko Japan website now
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/page:1


So how long before they end up on the US market?


----------



## jsohal

Arclite said:


> How do you like the "smart" bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks wise: meh.

For basic functionality, it hits the spot for me. Let's me know who called, who texted, when my Uber is 2 mins away, and how many steps I've walked (not that important, but fun to track). I don't need a smart watch, I just want to know who is trying to contact me without having to pull out my phone. Love the fact that the display is on the bracelet so you can check discretely. Now if I could just get the text message notifications working that would be great, but I've tried everything on the wena website and it still doesn't work which is a bummer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Beachbum33 said:


> So how long before they end up on the US market?


I believe that they're due in January.


----------



## colorblind

jsohal said:


> The lighting sucks in here, but here's a pic of the Wena Seiko on my wrist. Gotta day I love the look of the watch with the black day disk blending in, the MM300 seconds hand with the blue tint, and black/blue countdown bezel (always wanted one).
> 
> While the wena bracelet styling isn't my thing, it's ok, but a pain to size. I like how they implemented the notifications, although right now I can't get the text message notification to work...
> 
> I would have loved to purchase just the watch with no bracelet, but the design just spoke to me so I had to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mechanical head with a smart bracelet.....pretty darn cool!







Picture taken from wena.jp


----------



## tnvol83

Beachbum33 said:


> So how long before they end up on the US market?


I bought the STBR007 and STBR011.

I'll have two here shortly, try the JDM sellers or zenmarket / ebay


----------



## LogisticsCzar

colorblind said:


> Mechanical head with a smart bracelet.....pretty darn cool!
> View attachment 13706907
> 
> Picture taken from wena.jp


Warren Topwis is my new favorite made up name.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Waiting for a package.... Prepare yourself mentally for a bombardment of pics of the new and upcoming Astron models.


----------



## 6R15

jsohal said:


> The lighting sucks in here, but here's a pic of the Wena Seiko on my wrist. Gotta day I love the look of the watch with the black day disk blending in, the MM300 seconds hand with the blue tint, and black/blue countdown bezel (always wanted one).
> 
> While the wena bracelet styling isn't my thing, it's ok, but a pain to size. I like how they implemented the notifications, although right now I can't get the text message notification to work...
> 
> I would have loved to purchase just the watch with no bracelet, but the design just spoke to me so I had to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The double dial markers + chapter ring to make 3x markers look weird


----------



## yonsson

SSH006 - "gold" LE.

More photos will follow when the sun helps me out.


----------



## yonsson

Lots of more pics here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-astron-ssh001-ssh003-ssh006-pictorial-4850807.html


----------



## ckamp

Save the ocean turtle in black is also called SRPD11.. (international code)

Im guessing this is going to be the seiko page:







https://seikousa.com/products/srpd11 (currently not showing..)

Photo:





















https://deskgram.net/p/1933904205300651584_401103760

Also...


----------



## josayeee

Can't tell if the STO turtle is black or silver?? It looks good either way.


----------



## LogisticsCzar

yonsson said:


> Lots of more pics here:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-astron-ssh001-ssh003-ssh006-pictorial-4850807.html


Wow that bracelet is great!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ckamp

josayeee said:


> Can't tell if the STO turtle is black or silver?? It looks good either way.


It's black..

But your right.. it does seem to have a mid-black/titanium look.. I'll get mine on the wrist next week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

josayeee said:


> Can't tell if the STO turtle is black or silver?? It looks good either way.


Last year's one was silver (and is still available this year), this year's one is PVD black.


----------



## huangcjz

SBDC071 PADI should be coming soon, according to this Instagram post with a photo of it in a European catalogue posted yesterday - international model number will be SPB087, and European RRP will be €949.:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BriRHq_HG6e/



jmai said:


> Would you happen to know if the pepsi SBDC071 is also in that catalog?
> I REALLY want that thing. Been holding off on another SKX009 for it.
> Seen in this clipping:
> 
> View attachment 13657235


Also, it looks like they might be re-using the case from the SEIKO X wena wrist pro for this limited edition (360 pieces) watch for Subaru? This one is rated to 20 bar / 200 m, so unsurprisingly, it seems that the case of the SEIKO X wena wrist pro's watch head can take it too if it's the same, it's just the smart band that limits it to 5 bar / 50 m water resistance. Looks like they've also re-used the bezel from the SARB061 / SARB059 (which also re-used the SKX007 case) on it, but with the engravings filled in with blue instead of white or black. Do you think they had to make a custom date wheel for the slanted/angled aperture on this drivers' (rather than divers') watch - or is this how a date wheel for a watch with a crown at 3 o'clock usually looks on a watch with a crown at 4 o'clock?:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bri8J29nDdC/

This watch and the SEIKO X wena wrist pro also make me wonder if we'll see an updated SXK007 (well, skipping back a generation to the 7002-70xx / SDS001 / SDS003 / SDS005 / SDS097 / SDS099 etc. date-only divers' watch, really) with a 4R35 soon, probably with a non-PVD case?


----------



## ahonobaka

GS cross post but is it Basel 2019 yet???
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/grand-seiko-united-states-move-upmarket

"The new product and new technology that is coming at the next Baselworld will strengthen our brand in a higher price point: $7,000 and above is our target."

And relevant to Seiko brand strategy:
"In 2016, Tokyo sent Naito, a top SCA executive with experience in finance and legal matters (he is a lawyer), to the U.S. to head U.S. operations. His mandate was to cut Seiko's losses and begin the shift upmarket."

Sorry to say that it's likely better to cut your losses now too if you aren't willing to pay/play along with the upmarket shift! Hard pill to swallow


----------



## JoeOBrien

ahonobaka said:


> "The new product and new technology that is coming at the next Baselworld will strengthen our brand in a higher price point: $7,000 and above is our target."


Oh dear. There goes my hope of improved mechanical movements in the core GS range. On the other hand, this could be an indication that mechanical chronographs are coming.


----------



## yonsson

(From Hodinkee) 
Wooooot, you don’t have Astron in the US?


----------



## JacobC

JoeOBrien said:


> Oh dear. There goes my hope of improved mechanical movements in the core GS range. On the other hand, this could be an indication that mechanical chronographs are coming.


I think either that or bringing Credor to the global market as a high profile brand.


----------



## depwnz

Most of my 6R were picked up at the range of 20,000 - 45,000yen, both brandnew and secondhand. Any uniquely looking 6R now costs upward of 100,000 already lol. 

Wonder if there's any sales backlash in the domestic market? I mean, global strategy is one thing but if I was a Japanese, I would be pissed at everything going double in the course of 2 years.


----------



## JacobC

depwnz said:


> Most of my 6R were picked up at the range of 20,000 - 45,000yen, both brandnew and secondhand. Any uniquely looking 6R now costs upward of 100,000 already lol.
> 
> Wonder if there's any sales backlash in the domestic market? I mean, global strategy is one thing but if I was a Japanese, I would be pissed at everything going double in the course of 2 years.


The Japanese are very pragmatic people that prize their watches. Pretty tough to say how dealers feel. That said when I was in Ginza last the GS case had a line of buyers in front of it so the top end market seems to be very healthy there. Not to mention GS is a status symbol there like Rolex is here.


----------



## yonsson

depwnz said:


> Most of my 6R were picked up at the range of 20,000 - 45,000yen, both brandnew and secondhand. Any uniquely looking 6R now costs upward of 100,000 already lol.
> 
> Wonder if there's any sales backlash in the domestic market? I mean, global strategy is one thing but if I was a Japanese, I would be pissed at everything going double in the course of 2 years.


That's a bit of an exaggeration, no?
SEIKO always raises prizes some when they release new models but they don't raise prices just for the hell of it each year without adding value like the Swiss do (except for the cocktail lineup).

The price of the SBGA029 was for example more or less stagnant for 9 years with only a total mark up of 5 or 6%.


----------



## ChadUGWC

The real question is, when is a new alpinist coming out.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kian

A couple of new Credor released in last quarter of 2018. b-)b-)

18k white gold (GPLP997) & 18k rose gold (GPLP996) powered by 8R78 manual spring drive. 














GCBE993 (18k white gold) with lacquer dial with shell inlays powered by 6898 ultra thin. GBAQ958 (18k rose gold) Caliber 6870 25th anniversary with black lacquer, inlayed with shell & fine gold & platinium dust. 














GCAR971 & GCAR973 powered by 8J81 HAQ with 10s accuracy per year. Very interesting fine tree-bark like texture on the dial. 






















All photos copyright of Seiko.


----------



## JacobC

Kian said:


> A couple of new Credor released in last quarter of 2018. b-)b-)
> 
> 18k white gold (GPLP997) & 18k rose gold (GPLP996) powered by 8R78 manual spring drive.
> View attachment 13733867
> View attachment 13733871
> 
> 
> GCBE993 (18k white gold) with lacquer dial with sheel inlays powered by 6898 ultra thin. GBAQ958 (18k rose gold) Caliber 6870 25th anniversary with black lacquer, inlayed with shell & fine gold & platinium dust.
> View attachment 13733873
> View attachment 13733875
> 
> 
> GCAR971 & GCAR973 powered by 8J81 HAQ with 10s accuracy per year. Very interesting fine tree-bark like texture on the dial.
> View attachment 13733863
> View attachment 13733865
> 
> 
> View attachment 13733879


Some of these are precisely why I believe that GS will stay in the price bracket they're in and introduce Credor as their haute horology brand internationally.


----------



## Disneydave

I hate to ask this, but I've gone through pages and pages of posts and can't find it. Does anyone remember a post in the thread about a GS with a blue dial inspired by waves or water that was a Japan boutique-only release? Or did I dream this? Swore it was an SBGA model. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## konax

Disneydave said:


> I hate to ask this, but I've gone through pages and pages of posts and can't find it. Does anyone remember a post in the thread about a GS with a blue dial inspired by waves or water that was a Japan boutique-only release? Or did I dream this? Swore it was an SBGA model.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I think you either mean SBGA378 which is actually a US-exclusive release. "The stainless steel model reads as a flecked light blue that, Grand Seiko claims, is reminiscent of the skies over the Sea of Japan"
Or you were thinking of that insane (and insanely beautiful too) Credor Fugaku GBCC999 inspired by famous Great Wave off Kanagawa, but that was a 2016 release.


----------



## Disneydave

konax said:


> I think you either mean SBGA378 which is actually a US-exclusive release. "The stainless steel model reads as a flecked light blue that, Grand Seiko claims, is reminiscent of the skies over the Sea of Japan"
> Or you were thinking of that insane (and insanely beautiful too) Credor Fugaku GBCC999 inspired by famous Great Wave off Kanagawa, but that was a 2016 release.


Thanks! It wasn't either of those, but I'm starting to wonder if I combined the description of the SBGA378 with the SBGA375 watch. Thanks tho!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Kian

Disneydave said:


> I hate to ask this, but I've gone through pages and pages of posts and can't find it. Does anyone remember a post in the thread about a GS with a blue dial inspired by waves or water that was a Japan boutique-only release? Or did I dream this? Swore it was an SBGA model.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Most probably the SBGJ231 Midnight of Mt Iwate dial with shade of dark blue. This is the one that was released on Feb 2018 available only at Japan Seiko Premium Boutique locating in Tokyo Ginza & Osaka respectively.


----------



## Kian

Found this just released odd ball SBGJ233 which looks like a regular production piece of the 9S 20th anniversary SPECIAL Hi Beat GMT Ti + Ceramic SBGJ229.

The dial is now in the form of mason instead of the swirly repeated GS motif. The gold "SPECIAL"text on the dial is replaced by a red GMT.

Hour indices at 12, 6 & 9 is replaced with Arabic numeral which I believe are finished to the same degree as other hour indices. The blue highlight on the indices are also removed.

GMT needle is now black with red tip instead of blue with red tip.

*SBGJ233 *








*SBGJ229*








Photos copyright of Seiko.


----------



## timetellinnoob

Kian said:


> *SBGJ233 *
> View attachment 13735931
> 
> 
> *SBGJ229*
> View attachment 13735943


i like these simply for the fact i think they will enrage a lot of people.


----------



## dm13

Disneydave said:


> Thanks! It wasn't either of those, but I'm starting to wonder if I combined the description of the SBGA378 with the SBGA375 watch. Thanks tho!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I think the blue one is a SBGA387 not a 378

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kian

timetellinnoob said:


> i like these simply for the fact i think they will enrage a lot of people.


Hahaha... These do not appeal to the traditional GS collectors or buyers. I believe these models were developed mainly to capture certain segment (who like huge watch) of the new western market.

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave

Kian said:


> Most probably the SBGJ231 Midnight of Mt Iwate dial with shade of dark blue. This is the one that was released on Feb 2018 available only at Japan Seiko Premium Boutique locating in Tokyo Ginza & Osaka respectively.
> 
> View attachment 13735845


That's it! Thank you!!!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ftb

timetellinnoob said:


> i like these simply for the fact i think they will enrage a lot of people.


Mission accomplished. I've so badly wanted GS to have new, more modern designs, but the LAST thing I wanted was more diver-style ones. *facepalm*


----------



## tikkathree

konax said:


> I think you either mean SBGA378 which is actually a US-exclusive release. "The stainless steel model reads as a flecked light blue that, Grand Seiko claims, is reminiscent of the skies over the Sea of Japan"
> Or you were thinking of that insane (and insanely beautiful too) Credor Fugaku GBCC999 inspired by famous Great Wave off Kanagawa, but that was a 2016 release.


I think the fairest way for me to approach this spectacular watch is by acknowledging that my tastes are simpler... far, far simpler. If I don't see this watch again it'll be too soon.


----------



## huangcjz

tikkathree said:


> I think the fairest way for me to approach this spectacular watch is by acknowledging that my tastes are simpler... far, far simpler. If I don't see this watch again it'll be too soon.


You're in the UK? There's one in the SEIKO Boutique in Knightsbridge in London, if seeing it in the metal might change your mind. I've got some photos, but I won't attach them, in order not to cause you any further distress. Its RRP is 50 million Yen, or ~$450,000 USD. They had an Eichi II in there too, if you want the opposite in terms of simplicity, but they actually managed to sell it (RRP: $52,500 USD), so they didn't have one the last time I went, but they have serious enquiries from people wanting to buy it, so I think they want to get at least one more in to sell straight away, and another for display, whenever they can get them made in Japan, which takes quite a while, and then shipped over. Imagine the price of these CREDORs in the UK with 20% VAT added on top! Also given that they don't do any discounts in the Boutique. There are a lot of sheiks etc. with a lot of money in Knightsbridge. Apparently they get people travelling from all over the world to buy stuff from there, since there are not that many places that you can see CREDORs in the metal outside of Japan. I guess they can claim the VAT back.

Of course, there are many other nice things to look at in there too, if you still want to take your mind off the FUGAKU Tourbillon after seeing it.


----------



## chenpofu

Kian said:


> A couple of new Credor released in last quarter of 2018. b-)b-)


I saw these new manual wound spring drive Credor at Wako Ginza when I was in Japan in September, quite stunning in person.


----------



## mi6_

Looks like it’s about 49mm. What happened to modest sized dress watches?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

konax said:


> Or you were thinking of that insane (and insanely beautiful too) Credor Fugaku GBCC999 inspired by famous Great Wave off Kanagawa, but that was a 2016 release.


Let me take this opportunity to be insufferably petty and pedantic... Don't listen to what greasy YouTubers with delusions of sophistication say about the wave on the ISO compliant Seiko diver's. I believe this watch is the first and only time the Great Wave over Kanagawa was directly referenced by Seiko on a watch or any official sales and marketing materials.


----------



## huangcjz

Kian said:


> 18k white gold (GPLP997) & 18k rose gold (GPLP996) powered by 8R78 manual spring drive.
> View attachment 13733867
> View attachment 13733871





mi6_ said:


> Looks like it's about 49mm. What happened to modest sized dress watches?


I've just looked these up, and apparently they're actually the G*B*LP997 and G*B*LP996, rather than the G*P*LP996/7. They're 38 mm in diameter, 43.8 mm lug-to-lug, and 9.7 mm thick, so I guess it just looked so large because the photo was so up close. Click on the [+] sign on the web-page to reveal the specs in a drop-down sheet:

https://www.credor.com/lineup/detail/?no=GBLP997


----------



## Kian

Good catch Huangcjz. Must be finger problem when I typed it. I even got the movement wrong. It is suppose to be 7R87. Quite a stunner if you cant afford the more stunning Eiichi II. 











mi6_ said:


> Looks like it's about 49mm. What happened to modest sized dress watches?


As mentioned, these are Vertical 43.8 mm Width 38.0 mm Thickness 9.7 mm. You heard of camera distortion?


----------



## mi6_

Kian said:


> Good catch Huangcjz. Must be finger problem when I typed it. I even got the movement wrong. It is suppose to be 7R87. Quite a stunner if you cant afford the more stunning Eiichi II.
> 
> View attachment 13741133
> 
> 
> As mentioned, these are Vertical 43.8 mm Width 38.0 mm Thickness 9.7 mm. You heard of camera distortion?


I was being sarcastic. 43.8mm is still ginormous for this type of watch. 38mm is a much better sizes.


----------



## biff1971

that credor is as tacky & gawdy as a department store xmas tree bauble , whatever wave its supposed to be depicting is just lost in its general awfulness.

clearly theres no accounting for taste....

;-)


----------



## biff1971

duplicate deleted


----------



## huangcjz

mi6_ said:


> I was being sarcastic. 43.8mm is still ginormous for this type of watch. 38mm is a much better sizes.


43.8 mm is the height from lug tip to lug tip, not its diameter, 38 mm is its diameter.


----------



## yonsson

biff1971 said:


> that credor is as tacky & gawdy as a department store xmas tree bauble , whatever wave its supposed to be depicting is just lost in its general awfulness.
> 
> clearly theres no accounting for taste....
> 
> ;-)


Just don't ask about the timekeeping 
That's a showroom watch, not meant to be worn.


----------



## manofrolex

timetellinnoob said:


> i like these simply for the fact i think they will enrage a lot of people.


And still too big, to me at least


----------



## mi6_

huangcjz said:


> 43.8 mm is the height from lug tip to lug tip, not its diameter, 38 mm is its diameter.


Hahah OK. I guess I'll keep my mouth shut. Sorry for derailing this thread.


----------



## riposte

Disneydave said:


> I hate to ask this, but I've gone through pages and pages of posts and can't find it. Does anyone remember a post in the thread about a GS with a blue dial inspired by waves or water that was a Japan boutique-only release? Or did I dream this? Swore it was an SBGA model.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Waves or water? Do you mean whirlpool pattern? 
SBGA113 has whirlpool dial, but it's not blue















Hm... We need Grand Seiko Archive with images


----------



## yonsson

All new 2018 models:
https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2018/12/27/2018-seiko-releases


----------



## shelfcompact

yonsson said:


> All new 2018 models:
> https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2018/12/27/2018-seiko-releases


At least 164 new models released this year alone.
I knew there was a lot but that seems crazy.


----------



## erasershavings

First "non-stock" picture of the black dial GS GMT quartz I've seen online!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_right

erasershavings said:


> First "non-stock" picture of the black dial GS GMT quartz I've seen online!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is the same I have discovered few days ago here https://www.chrono24.es/seiko/grand-seiko-quartz-gmt--id9478118.htm

I don't know if it is true or not but the ad says "delivery in 6 to 10 days". So maybe stock could be available during the first week of January.


----------



## erasershavings

mike_right said:


> It is the same I have discovered few days ago here https://www.chrono24.es/seiko/grand-seiko-quartz-gmt--id9478118.htm
> 
> I don't know if it is true or not but the ad says "delivery in 6 to 10 days". So maybe stock could be available between during the first week of January.


A Rakuten dealer has given a 12 Jan release in Japan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin

erasershavings said:


> First "non-stock" picture of the black dial GS GMT quartz I've seen online!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why settle with pictures when you can watch a video


----------



## erasershavings

Marrin said:


> Why settle with pictures when you can watch a video


The black dial model isnt featured in the vid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_right

Marrin said:


> Why settle with pictures when you can watch a video


Neither the blue one but thanks for the video!!


----------



## yonsson

Marrin said:


> Why settle with pictures when you can watch a video


There are already plenty of pics of both LE models in the thread but very few of the standard black dial. We want to see the texture, that's what's interesting right now.


----------



## jinfaep

It's over 9000 (posts)!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

erasershavings said:


> First "non-stock" picture of the black dial GS GMT quartz I've seen online!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


daily wear perfection right there - will make the effort to visit my dealer when these start to land , very curious to see how it looks on wrist.


----------



## jamesezra

The STO turtle, samurai and solar chronograph just hit our (Singapore) shores.


----------



## yonsson

jamesezra said:


> The STO turtle, samurai and solar chronograph just hit our (Singapore) shores.


These are now available in EU as well. I like the concept but there are just too many versions now for my taste.


----------



## jamesezra

yonsson said:


> These are now available in EU as well. I like the concept but there are just too many versions now for my taste.


I agree with you. It seems like they are going for all kinds of colourways for them.

Live commentary tells me that the blue on the STO Turtle is not as bright as the SS version. Also, the PVD is more dark greyish than black (of the Black Turtle).


----------



## JoeOBrien

jamesezra said:


> Live commentary tells me that the blue on the STO Turtle is not as bright as the SS version.


I'd guess they're the same to be honest - making a slightly different dial colour for what is essentially the same watch doesn't sound like Seiko 

Unless that was referencing the bezel, which is dark blue and black instead of two shades of blue.

Edit: I could be wrong about that, I've seen a side-by-side on instagram that does make the new one look darker. Could be the angle but it does look slightly more muted.


----------



## jamesezra

JoeOBrien said:


> I'd guess they're the same to be honest - making a slightly different dial colour for what is essentially the same watch doesn't sound like Seiko
> 
> Unless that was referencing the bezel, which is dark blue and black instead of two shades of blue.
> 
> Edit: I could be wrong about that, I've seen a side-by-side on instagram that does make the new one look darker. Could be the angle but it does look slightly more muted.


Yeah, the more muted dial of the PVD seems to be what was observed by members is Seiko Club SG.


----------



## Reyken

At munichtime 2018 they had a watchmaker from japan who was wearing the Black GMT and I was awed! It looks amazing!! 
The silver streak from 3 to 6 which seemed very prominent to me in the stock pics is absolutely elegant. I was on the limited grey yellow but when I saw the black one I cancelled my preorder and have not looked back


----------



## erasershavings

Reyken said:


> At munichtime 2018 they had a watchmaker from japan who was wearing the Black GMT and I was awed! It looks amazing!!
> The silver streak from 3 to 6 which seemed very prominent to me in the stock pics is absolutely elegant. I was on the limited grey yellow but when I saw the black one I cancelled my preorder and have not looked back


That's interesting! Can you remember if the black dial had a glossy/matte/sunburst finish?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying

jamesezra said:


> I agree with you. It seems like they are going for all kinds of colourways for them.
> 
> Live commentary tells me that the blue on the STO Turtle is not as bright as the SS version. Also, the PVD is more dark greyish than black (of the Black Turtle).


that was what i thought too when i viewed them both in store, but its more of a play of light.
and yes, the PVD is more of a gun-metal grey.


----------



## johnMcKlane

I wish for a Samurai STO 39mm or at least 46mm L2L.


----------



## Sassi

I wish for a diver with spring drive, ceramic bezel and a sapphire crystal. Any word for such a piece? :think:


----------



## Archangel FX

I wish for Seiko to make something with the looks of these >>>









With the movement of these >>>


----------



## CADirk

Sassi said:


> I wish for a diver with spring drive, ceramic bezel and a sapphire crystal. Any word for such a piece? :think:


That's Grand Seiko territory, the closest you will get would be the SBGA229G, but i'm not sure about the availability of a ceramic bezel.
The other option would be the SBDB009 spring drive tuna, but not really anything i know about the bezel agian.


----------



## Sassi

CADirk said:


> That's Grand Seiko territory, the closest you will get would be the SBGA229G, but i'm not sure about the availability of a ceramic bezel.
> The other option would be the SBDB009 spring drive tuna, but not really anything i know about the bezel agian.


Yep, that is where my research pointed out too. My ideal watch would be a spring drive in the new SLA021J1 / SBDX023.


----------



## juice009

I wish for midsize automatic tuna metal shroud, monster, turtle and samurai. But this ain't happening. 

So long farewell, until Seiko releases these midsize watches or something worth looking at a reasonable price. Till then I'll be around Swiss industry. 

But I'll have the modded skx013 and modded mini turtle srpc41 to remember with. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

juice009 said:


> I wish for midsize automatic tuna metal shroud, monster, turtle and samurai. But this ain't happening.
> 
> So long farewell, until Seiko releases these midsize watches or something worth looking at a reasonable price. Till then I'll be around Swiss industry.
> 
> But I'll have the modded skx013 and modded mini turtle srpc41 to remember with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


The monster is not mid-size but it wears pretty well even on a small wrist. It wears better than most of Seiko's other divers.


----------



## juice009

mi6_ said:


> The monster is not mid-size but it wears pretty well even on a small wrist. It wears better than most of Seiko's other divers.


I used rock large watches as my first watch was a large watch gifted to me. During that time I came across 4 monsters. Sold Orange Monster Gen 1, Srp315 came with defect so I returned it, SRP311 I returned it since I preferred stainless steel version more. Finally now I have the Orange Monster Gen 2 with me but I'm waiting for the day I can let it go. It's the only large watch that im still holding onto for the mere fact that it tricks your eye by its round case and it's lugs that looks like it's separated from the case. When I consciously look at the whole watch with the lugs it looks big but if I just take a look with no thought of it then it comes across as a watch that wears well enough for me to accept its size.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_right

Any news about the new 9F black and blue GMTs? 
Someone wrote in this thread 12th Jan... Thanks!!


----------



## sduford

johnMcKlane said:


> I wish for a Samurai STO 39mm or at least 46mm L2L.


That's actually what the lug-to-lug is on my Samurai, 46mm. Shorter than my C60 Trident Pro's.


----------



## Lornholio

*Radio Controlled models for Europe?*

Hi guys. I've been liking the idea of a radio controlled watch lately but struggling to find something that will work for me in Europe. I've seen a few models that will only sync to the Japanese signal and some that are Japan/China/USA only - the SBTM255 looks almost ideal (short hands aside) but offers no DCF77 European sync. I know there are apps that can emulate a JJY signal, but really I don't see how that's any more convenient than manually setting a decent quartz watch.

Does anyone know of any models that might fit my requirements below (Seiko or otherwise)? Casio's Oceanus OCW-S100 is as close as I can find really - I'm not sure about the blue accents on this so think I'd only go for it if I saw a killer deal (also available in black case with fewer blue accents but I'm not convinced that the black case & bracelet finish would hold up over the years).

Looking for:
38-42mm case
3 hands with clean dial design, no subdials, preferably no numerals
Non-proprietary lugs preferable
Solar would be a bonus

Thanks.


----------



## johnMcKlane

sduford said:


> That's actually what the lug-to-lug is on my Samurai, 46mm. Shorter than my C60 Trident Pro's.


The SRPC93 «L2L is 48mm ?!?


----------



## yonsson

*Re: Radio Controlled models for Europe?*



Lornholio said:


> Hi guys. I've been liking the idea of a radio controlled watch lately but struggling to find something that will work for me in Europe.
> Thanks.


This is a thread where we post and discuss new SEIKO/GS models, not a thread where we discuss which watches to buy.


----------



## sduford

johnMcKlane said:


> The SRPC93 «L2L is 48mm ?!?


It has very short and angled-down lugs, giving it a length that isn't much more than the width (squarish). As you can see in this picture the lug bars basically pass under the edge of the case. 4I measure the lug-bar to lug-bar on mine at 46mm. Tip to Tip is about 48mm. It is quite a bit shorter than my 42mm C60 Trident Pro.


----------



## johnMcKlane

L2L.... tip to tip ...
I honestly thought it was the same thing !


----------



## MKN

johnMcKlane said:


> L2L.... tip to tip ...
> I honestly thought it was the same thing !


It is the same

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## verdi88

Archangel FX said:


> I wish for Seiko to make something with the looks of these >>>
> 
> View attachment 13773447
> 
> 
> With the movement of these >>>
> 
> View attachment 13773459


I have the exact, same wish. Hope Seiko hears us out.

Sent from my ASUS_Z017DA using Tapatalk


----------



## huckson

yonsson said:


> These are now available in EU as well. I like the concept but there are just too many versions now for my taste.


Hi!! Are you sure they're in Europe? AFAIK the pvd versions are for the asian market.
The STO steel versions are also in Europe but not sure about the PVD


----------



## sduford

johnMcKlane said:


> L2L.... tip to tip ...
> I honestly thought it was the same thing !


Yes it is the generally accepted measurement, but I think the lug-bar to lug-bar distance is the one that ruly dictates how the watch will wear on a strap. But in this case, the two are nearly the same, only 2mm difference.


----------



## mike_right

I have recently discovered that not only the lug to lug is important but the width of the lugs too. 

The other day I tried a Rolex Submariner and a GMT. Both are 40mm but because of the width of the lugs I feel them too big for me. Both watches are very flat on my wrist so the lugs float over it. 

On the other hand I tried an Omega with 42mm case and it fits great. 

So at least in my case there are not true rules about size or measures to know if the watch is going to fit me right or not.


----------



## yonsson

huckson said:


> Hi!! Are you sure they're in Europe? AFAIK the pvd versions are for the asian market.
> The STO steel versions are also in Europe but not sure about the PVD


100% certain about the DLC Turtle, haven't asked about the Sammy but those models usually get released at the same time.


----------



## Georgewg

I would love Seiko to bring back the Pogue chronograph with the inner rotating bezel and the exterior Pepsi bezel.


----------



## kamonjj

Where are all the leaks?!?!?


----------



## Toshk

kamonjj said:


> Where are all the leaks?!?!?


Long overdue indeed.


----------



## yonsson

kamonjj said:


> Where are all the leaks?!?!?


Seems like Seiko is keeping a tight ship this year. The leaks from previous years have all been from ADs in Asia. If Seiko hasn't met them and informed them yet, then it should be soon, very soon.


----------



## Watch19

yonsson said:


> Seems like Seiko is keeping a tight ship this year. The leaks from previous years have all been from ADs in Asia. If Seiko hasn't met them and informed them yet, then it should be soon, very soon.


I'm looking forward to some interesting news, but my wallet isn't.


----------



## Georgewg

yonsson said:


> Seems like Seiko is keeping a tight ship this year. The leaks from previous years have all been from ADs in Asia. If Seiko hasn't met them and informed them yet, then it should be soon, very soon.


During which month does Seiko release their new models for sale? When will it happen this year in 2019?


----------



## yonsson

Georgewg said:


> During which month does Seiko release their new models for sale? When will it happen this year in 2019?


January: Sales meeting with ADs.
March: Baselworld releases, but SEIKO/GS releases models during the entire year.
July/early August: Most Baselworld releases hit the stores.


----------



## mike_right

I will be happy if they launch the new 9F GMTs in a days ;-)


----------



## erasershavings

mike_right said:


> I will be happy if they launch the new 9F GMTs in a days ;-)


12 jan, my man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb

I'd actually prefer more affordable Seiko's to be announced. Too many limited edition GS's in the past few months.


----------



## depwnz

Be patient, don't buy random watches and save up money guys. All anniversary releases this year are gonna be steep as hell.


----------



## yonsson

depwnz said:


> Be patient, don't buy random watches and save up money guys. *All anniversary releases this year are gonna be steep as hell*.


Do you have anything specific in mind or just going by history? The new price level on the Prospex anniversary models sure have been steep, Mt Everest steep.


----------



## NomadAlpha

Well, if I had to knock Seiko for one thing it would be their lack of sapphire on almost everything before the size. They somehow manage to wear well even when big.

Right now I'm just hoping for some new Samurai colors. Specifically, I would LOVE to see a new version of the old white samurai. I would pay so much for that.

It would be nice to see a new Samurai version actually in titanium also. Doubt that one would happen though.

I'm holding out hope on the white, but I fear they may not make it happen any time soon. Fingers crossed for 2019.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> The new price level on the Prospex anniversary models sure have been steep, Mt Everest steep.




The 62MAS "re-issue" SLA017/SBDX019 was far more expensive than the current market price of the original, but I'm sure that SEIKO would argue that the 6159 "re-issue" SLA025/SBEX007 costs less than an original 6159 does now. I don't know about the Golden Tuna Can price relative to the original though, I don't follow them. I dread to think what a 6139 re-issue will cost - I'm guessing we'll probably see at Baselworld. Of course, the original is more desirable in each case. At least we got the affordable Golden Solar Tuna Can SNE498 too.





NomadAlpha said:


> I would pay so much for that.




Oh no, don't say that - you'll doom us all!


----------



## ChadUGWC

depwnz said:


> Be patient, don't buy random watches and save up money guys. All anniversary releases this year are gonna be steep as hell.


What anniversary pieces?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## crazy4seiko

Any word on a “baby Marinemaster” (sbdc061) PADI version?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

I went back to last year's leaks to see when they came out (I think it was late December) and one of their sources. No images yet, but there are listings from one of the sources last year for these intriguing new models:

"SEIKO New sumo SPD101J" (I can't remember having heard of the SPD range before, just the SPB range, e.g. the SPB087/SBDC071)
"SEIKO New sumo SPD103J"
"SEIKO New monster SRPD25K"
"SEIKO New monster SRPD27K" (the highest-numbered SRPD I can remember until now is the SRPD13 Zimbe Samurai)
"SEIKO SRPD21K1 Save The Ocean Turtle" (I don't know how this might be different to the PVD STO SRPD11 though, which they have a separate listing for?)
"SEIKO SRPD23K1 Save The Ocean Samurai" (I don't know how this might be different to the PVD STO SRPD09 though, which they have a separate listing for?)
"SLA033 1975 reissue" (the highest-numbered SLA I can remember until now is the Zimbe MM300 LE, SLA027)
"SEIKO SSC741P1 Save The Ocean Special Edition Solar" (I don't know how this might be different to the PVD STO SSC701 though, which they have a separate listing for?)
"SEIKO SNJ025P1"
"SEIKO SNJ027P1"
"SEIKO SNJ028P1"

See: https://www.excel-watch.com/category/8/seiko


----------



## JoeOBrien

crazy4seiko said:


> Any word on a "baby Marinemaster" (sbdc061) PADI version?


Yeah.



ChadUGWC said:


> What anniversary pieces?


2019 is the 50th anniversary of quartz and the 6139 chrono, and the 20th anniversary of Spring Drive.


----------



## Everdying

seeing as they're probably thai limited editions...then best guess is the STO mentioned there will have wave dials and cyclops ?



huangcjz said:


> I went back to last year's leaks to see when they came out (I think it was late December) and one of their sources. No images yet, but there are listings from one of the sources last year for these intriguing new models:
> 
> "SEIKO New sumo SPD101J" (I can't remember having heard of the SPD range before, just the SPB range, e.g. the SPB087/SBDC071)
> "SEIKO New sumo SPD103J"
> "SEIKO New monster SRPD25K"
> "SEIKO New monster SRPD27K" (the highest-numbered SRPD I can remember until now is the SRPD13 Zimbe Samurai)
> "SEIKO SRPD21K1 Save The Ocean Turtle" (I don't know how this might be different to the PVD STO SRPD11 though, which they have a separate listing for?)
> "SEIKO SRPD23K1 Save The Ocean Samurai" (I don't know how this might be different to the PVD STO SRPD09 though, which they have a separate listing for?)
> "SLA033 1975 reissue" (the highest-numbered SLA I can remember until now is the Zimbe MM300 LE, SLA027)
> "SEIKO SSC741P1 Save The Ocean Special Edition Solar" (I don't know how this might be different to the PVD STO SSC701 though, which they have a separate listing for?)
> "SEIKO SNJ025P1"
> "SEIKO SNJ027P1"
> "SEIKO SNJ028P1"
> 
> See: https://www.excel-watch.com/category/8/seiko


----------



## johnMcKlane

We need pictures!!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

huangcjz said:


> "SEIKO New monster SRPD25K"
> "SEIKO New monster SRPD27K"


Hrm, maybe the rumors of a 4th Gen are true given the SRP prefix has been reserved for the 4R movements thus far. I hope it will use the date-only 4R35, cyclops optional. (Yeah, I said it.)


----------



## ffnc1020

huangcjz said:


> I went back to last year's leaks to see when they came out (I think it was late December) and one of their sources. No images yet, but there are listings from one of the sources last year for these intriguing new models:
> 
> "SEIKO New sumo SPD101J" (I can't remember having heard of the SPD range before, just the SPB range, e.g. the SPB087/SBDC071)
> "SEIKO New sumo SPD103J"
> "SEIKO New monster SRPD25K"
> "SEIKO New monster SRPD27K" (the highest-numbered SRPD I can remember until now is the SRPD13 Zimbe Samurai)
> "SEIKO SRPD21K1 Save The Ocean Turtle" (I don't know how this might be different to the PVD STO SRPD11 though, which they have a separate listing for?)
> "SEIKO SRPD23K1 Save The Ocean Samurai" (I don't know how this might be different to the PVD STO SRPD09 though, which they have a separate listing for?)
> "SLA033 1975 reissue" (the highest-numbered SLA I can remember until now is the Zimbe MM300 LE, SLA027)
> "SEIKO SSC741P1 Save The Ocean Special Edition Solar" (I don't know how this might be different to the PVD STO SSC701 though, which they have a separate listing for?)
> "SEIKO SNJ025P1"
> "SEIKO SNJ027P1"
> "SEIKO SNJ028P1"
> 
> See: https://www.excel-watch.com/category/8/seiko


The new SLA seems to be the Turtle reissue according to the link:

2019 SLA033J SLA033 First Turtle 1975 Apocalypse 2019

Let's hope they don't make it 55mm and 15mm thick.


----------



## ffnc1020

Did a little digging, looks like the three SNJ’s are Arnie reissues? Could be interesting.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

ffnc1020 said:


> The new SLA seems to be the Turtle reissue according to the link:
> 
> 2019 SLA033J SLA033 First Turtle 1975 Apocalypse 2019
> 
> Let's hope they don't make it 55mm and 15mm thick.


A bit more reckless speculative sleuthing here... By that description, it sounds like this might be a truer reissue of the original Turtle. I assume "Apocalypse 2019" is a mistranslation of "Apocalypse Now." The SLA prefix would likely mean it will house an 8L movement, possibly a limited edition. And if it is following the trend on the heritage diver reissue roadmap, there should be a SPB mass market release housing a 6L or 6R movement unless Seiko is keeping with the current SRP Turtles with the 4R movement as their "modern reinterpretation" of it.


----------



## ffnc1020

Mr. James Duffy said:


> A bit more reckless speculative sleuthing here... By that description, it sounds like this might be a truer reissue of the original Turtle. I assume "Apocalypse 2019" is a mistranslation of "Apocalypse Now." The SLA prefix would likely mean it will house an 8L movement, possibly a limited edition. And if it is following the trend on the heritage diver reissue roadmap, there should be a SPB mass market release housing a 6L or 6R movement unless Seiko is keeping with the current SRP Turtles with the 4R movement as their "modern reinterpretation" of it.


Looks like that way. I really hope they will keep the original 6105 size, because it is basically perfect IMHo. I'm not sure how the thickness of the 8L movements compare to the 6105, but given Seiko's track record, most likely they'll make some compromises and end up few millimeters thicker like what they did to the 62mas and 6159. Not to mention a slew of monstrous "modern reinterpretation" and don't forget the PADI.


----------



## yonsson

ffnc1020 said:


> Looks like that way. I really hope they will keep the original 6105 size, because it is basically perfect IMHo. I'm not sure how the thickness of the 8L movements compare to the 6105, but given Seiko's track record, most likely they'll make some compromises and end up few millimeters thicker like what they did to the 62mas and 6159. Not to mention a slew of monstrous "modern reinterpretation" and don't forget the PADI.











Just
To clarify, the SEIKO commonly talked to in relations to the movie Apocalypse ow s the SEIKO 6105-8110. I talked to several SEIKO employees about that a reissue of that model would be very positively received since the 6105-8110 always has been more desired by collectors than the 6309. At first they didn't know which watch I was talking about since it's according to them called the "Miura" in Japan. I thought Yuichiro Miura was more connected to the Landmaster series of SEIKO watches so there might be a misunderstanding in the conversation, BUT if they call it the Miura, then it would be strange to associate it with the movie instead of Miura.

Anyhow, a 6105-8110 with 8L movement would be fab, my dream watch however is a 6105-8000 with 8L movement. If that ever happens I can become a OWG and sell the rest of my watches.


----------



## yonsson

yonsson said:


> Just
> To clarify, the SEIKO commonly talked to in relations to the movie Apocalypse ow s the SEIKO 6105-8110. I talked to several SEIKO employees about that a reissue of that model would be very positively received since the 6105-8110 always has been more desired by collectors than the 6309. At first they didn't know which watch I was talking about since it's according to them called the "Miura" in Japan. I thought Yuichiro Miura was more connected to the Landmaster series of SEIKO watches so there might be a misunderstanding in the conversation, BUT if they call it the Miura, then it would be strange to associate it with the movie instead of Miura.
> 
> Anyhow, a 6105-8110 with 8L movement would be fab, my dream watch however is a 6105-8000 with 8L movement. If that ever happens I can become a OWG and sell the rest of my watches.











Having said that, the year doesn't line up with the 6105. 1975 is associated with the 6159-7010 (the grandfather Tuna). A re-issue of that model with a hi-beat movement (8L55) would make A LOT more sense. The previous 7010-reissue didn't have a hi-beat movement.


----------



## yonsson

Swing and miss.


----------



## ffnc1020

Welp, I guess that makes more sense.

Actually I’m more interested in a Pogue reissue. But I doubt they will develop a movement just for that. It will be interesting to see whether they’ll do it and the execution.


----------



## depwnz

yonsson said:


> Do you have anything specific in mind or just going by history? The new price level on the Prospex anniversary models sure have been steep, Mt Everest steep.


Luckily diver is not my thing. I will count on a 6139 reissue with 8R for cheap (like 2k - 2.5k). A 6S chrono would be smaller but way more expensive (probably 4k?)
The quartz might be in precious metal and so out of my reach anyway


----------



## huangcjz

I didn't actually click on each individual link to see the details or translate the Thai before, just picked out the English bits, but now that I have done so, these are the extra details:

"New look monster SRPD25K Blue Dial Steel Strap"
"New look monster SRPD27K black rubber strap"
"New sumo SPD101J Black"
"New sumo SPD103J Green"

If this is true, interesting that they're going for green rather than blue for the second new Sumo, but Seiko have been putting out more green divers' watches than blue ones lately, and releasing them before the blue ones, too.

SLA033 is Limited Edition, apparently.

For the Save The Ocean Turtle and Samurai, and the SSC741, it says "Stainless steel (hard coating)" - if that's not the same as the PVD ones, perhaps it might mean Diashield?

"SNJ028P1 Black"
"SNJ027P1 Pepsi"
"SNJ025P1 Black Stainless Steel Case"

Previous releases in the SNJ series have been Sportura watches with a digital display behind an analogue hand-set watch face, so that would fit in with them being Arnie re-issues - looks like there might be two plastic ones, and a PVD steel-cased one?


----------



## huangcjz

ffnc1020 said:


> Welp, I guess that makes more sense.
> 
> Actually I'm more interested in a Pogue reissue. But I doubt they will develop a movement just for that. It will be interesting to see whether they'll do it and the execution.


I had a discussion with Anthony Kable about the possible movement to be used in a re-issue (he having laid out all the issues with their existing mechanical movements in the 8R and 6S in terms of sub-dial placement etc. in an article on Plus9Time) - he wrote that he had heard that some people were speculating that they might do a re-run of the original design movements for them, but he thought that that was unlikely since the 6139 is a Suwa design, and all mechanical movements are made by SII (formerly Daini) now. So I suggested as a crazy off-the-cuff thought that they might re-issue the 701X chronograph movement to use in it instead, since it's a Daini design, and has the sub-dial in the right place. He also pointed out that it has day and date windows and wheels in the right place too, and thought that it'd be more feasible than a 6139 movement re-issue, so I guess that that might be a possibility. I'm guessing that Seiko developed the 8R in the first place because it would be cheaper to make than resuming production of the 701X though.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> I had a discussion with Anthony Kable about the possible movement to be used in a re-issue (he having laid out all the issues with their existing mechanical movements in the 8R and 6S in terms of sub-dial placement etc. in an article on Plus9Time) - he wrote that he had heard that some people were speculating that they might do a re-run of the original design movements for them, but he thought that that was unlikely since the 6139 is a Suwa design, and all mechanical movements are made by SII (formerly Daini) now. So I suggested as a crazy off-the-cuff thought that they might re-issue the 701X chronograph movement to use in it instead, since it's a Daini design, and has the sub-dial in the right place. He also pointed out that it has day and date windows and wheels in the right place too, and thought that it'd be more feasible than a 6139 movement re-issue, so I guess that that might be a possibility. I'm guessing that Seiko developed the 8R in the first place because it would be cheaper to make than resuming production of the 701X though.


My best guess is:
1: 6139 "commemorative model". Not true to the original other than case and colors (no new movement, probably quartz). Kind of like the seiko giugiaro reissues which had date even if the 7a28 was a no date movement. 
2: New mechanical GS chronograph movement. Based on 9S, not 6S. I asked a GS watchmaker if a possible future GS mechanical chrono would be based in 8R or 6S, Hale answered that those movements don't have a good enough base for a GS chrono.


----------



## yonsson




----------



## JoeOBrien

Is SPD an existing prefix? I was going to say maybe that's a new reference for 6L35 divers, but then a price of 800 would seem way too low for that.


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> Is SPD an existing prefix? I was going to say maybe that's a new reference for 6L35 divers, but then a price of 800 would seem way too low for that.


It would shock me if SEIKO put the 6L35 in a diver's case.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Yeah it's highly unlikely, if for no other reason than the 6L has almost the same specs as the 8L, on paper.

It's just curious that the prefix isn't SBDC or SPB.


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> Yeah it's highly unlikely, if for no other reason than the 6L has almost the same specs as the 8L, on paper.
> 
> It's just curious that the prefix isn't SBDC or SPB.


Might still be SBDC in Japan. The AD above lists SLA033, not SBDX035.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

JoeOBrien said:


> Yeah it's highly unlikely, if for no other reason than the 6L has almost the same specs as the 8L, on paper.
> 
> It's just curious that the prefix isn't SBDC or SPB.


Hrm, upon further sloppy research, it looks like the SBD prefix covers a lot of movement families so the fourth letter is crucial. Yeah, I was only suggesting 6L along with 6R just in case Seiko was actually going to ramp up production and implementation of the thinner movement. So, the SBDC line is for 6R movements, SBDX is for 8L movements, J/N for solar divers, and the SBDA001 was a Gen 1 titanium Samurai with an oddball 7S25 movement.


----------



## JoeOBrien

yonsson said:


> Might still be SBDC in Japan. The AD above lists SLA033, not SBDX035.


Yeah but it should be either SBDC or SPB for a 6R, e.g. SBDC061/SPB077. Maybe they're just going to be standardizing the references or something. (Seiko Prospex Diver? )


----------



## verdi88

The prefix is not SPD it's SRPD.

Sent from my ASUS_Z017DA using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

verdi88 said:


> The prefix is not SPD it's SRPD.


I kind of doubt that though, because why would there be such a large leap in numbering between SRPD13/21/27 all the way up to 101 and 103? It can't be a mistake for SRPD11 and SRPD13, because those numbers have already been taken by the PVD STO Turtle and Zimbe Samurai, and it would be strange for the source to make the same typo twice, when they get it right for the other models.

We also now have seemingly 2 different sources giving the same model numbers - even if the other source got the model numbers from here, they're getting other details that we didn't have, so surely their source would have corrected the model numbers if they were wrong, or they wouldn't have been clear with each other on what new models they were talking about.

Also, the SRP series started as just that - I believe it was originally the "SEIKO 5 Superior" range, for SEIKO 5s with nicer finishing than standard models, and with 7S35/36/55 movements, and later on, 4R movements.

When SEIKO mostly ran out of SRP + 3 digit numbers, they then went to SRPA, until they ran out of 2 digit numbers at 99, then SRPB up to 99, SRPC up to 99, and now SRPD started recently, so why would they skip up to 3 digits and break the pattern? I'm not saying that it's not possible, because I was surprised when the JDM SARY range went past 99 to 3-digit numbers recently, but it doesn't make sense to me.

Then again, SPD is new altogether - we have SPB, but seem to have skipped SPC for now, as far as I'm aware, and you'd expect them to start at 01 and 03 rather than 101 and 103 - the SPBs only go up to 087 at the moment, and that PADI MM200 hasn't even been released yet, though it should be sometime this month.

SEIKO has different types of watches in their JDM SAR ranges - SARB was actually lower-end than SARA, whereas SARD is higher end than SARB, SARG is about the same as SARB, and SARY and SARZ are lower-end than SARB, so there doesn't seem to be a logical order to the fourth letter to denote how premium the watches are.

The source that yonsson posted for the new Sumos has now added/corrected some info:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BsbEL5UH9l_/

List price (RRP, including taxes), is supposedly 629€ in France/Italy, and release should be April/May.

That's cheaper than the ~€899/999 RRP 6R divers that SEIKO has been releasing recently (SBDC027 50th anniversary Sumo, the Transoceans, the 62MAS modern re-interpretations, and the 6159 modern re-interpretations), and a bit more than/about the same as a 3rd gen Monster, so if it's meant to have a ceramic bezel insert, then I'm guessing they won't have sapphire at this price-point (which the source wasn't sure about), otherwise it'd undercut the 6R divers introduced over the last 3 years by quite a bit, so I'm worrying a bit now that the movement might be down-graded to a 4R... which might also explain the new naming series.

629€ is a bit above the current Sumo's RRP at the SEIKO Boutiques that carry JDM models I think, since it's £499 in the U.K. I think (although someone said the current Sumo's RRP was 800€ in the comments, and the source revised down the new Sumo's RRP from 800€ too), so we might get an upgrade to ceramic bezel, but a movement down-grade. That would fit a bit more closely with what SEIKO's being doing recently, with the SARB and SARG replacements getting a bit cheaper, but with movement, case finishing, and dial finishing down-grades. 800€ did also seem like a bit of a no-man's-land price-wise, being so close to the newer 6R divers' watches, so why a bit less than them rather than the same price?

That would also give something more of a mid-way point price-wise in-between the Turtle/Samurai/I'm guessing 4th gen 4R Monsters and something a bit nicer than them (in terms of finishing if not movement, I guess), and the 6R divers, if they make the new Sumos international rather than just JDM like the current ones - SEIKO seems to be making most of their new models internationally available now over the last few years, more than they used to.

I just hope they change the type-face for the numbers on the new Sumo's bezel insert to something more classic like the SBDC027's, since I don't like the original one's.

New 4R 4th gen Monsters would be nice, since they'd be more affordable than the 3rd gen 6R ones.


----------



## mi6_

huangcjz said:


> "New look monster SRPD25K Blue Dial Steel Strap"
> "New look monster SRPD27K black rubber strap"


I'm just making a guess but could these simply be 3rd generation monsters with the "Save The Ocean" treatment? I suggest this for a few reasons: There has not been a STO Monster yet and they have already done 2 blue versions in the past few years (SZSZC003 and SBDC067). The Sumo and Turtle STO versions also have very similar model numbers; SRPD23 and SRPD21 respectively.

What do you think? Am I on to something?


----------



## JimmyMack75

Double post


----------



## JimmyMack75

yonsson said:


> Just
> To clarify, the SEIKO commonly talked to in relations to the movie Apocalypse ow s the SEIKO 6105-8110. I talked to several SEIKO employees about that a reissue of that model would be very positively received since the 6105-8110 always has been more desired by collectors than the 6309. At first they didn't know which watch I was talking about since it's according to them called the "Miura" in Japan. I thought Yuichiro Miura was more connected to the Landmaster series of SEIKO watches so there might be a misunderstanding in the conversation, BUT if they call it the Miura, then it would be strange to associate it with the movie instead of Miura.
> 
> Anyhow, a 6105-8110 with 8L movement would be fab, my dream watch however is a 6105-8000 with 8L movement. If that ever happens I can become a OWG and sell the rest of my watches.


Hey mate, they would call it the 'Uemura', after famous Japanese adventurer Naomi Uemura who wore the 6105-8110. Shame that we mostly know the watch through the fictional Willard character and not the real-life heroic solo adventurer that Uemura was. He now lies in an ice crevasse with his 8110.


----------



## crazy4seiko

JimmyMack75 said:


> Hey mate, they would call it the 'Uemura', after famous Japanese adventurer Naomi Uemura who wore the 6105-8110. Shame that we mostly know the watch through the fictional Willard character and not the real-life heroic solo adventurer that Uemura was. He now lies in an ice crevasse with his 8110.


That's pretty interesting! I'll definitely be doing some google-fu to learn more about him!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

mi6_ said:


> I'm just making a guess but could these simply be 3rd generation monsters with the "Save The Ocean" treatment? I suggest this for a few reasons: There has not been a STO Monster yet and they have already done 2 blue versions in the past few years (SZSZC003 and SBDC067). The Sumo and Turtle STO versions also have very similar model numbers; SRPD23 and SRPD21 respectively.
> 
> What do you think? Am I on to something?


As another commenter here has already suggested, the SRPD model number indicates a 4R movement rather than the SBDC model number of the 3rd gen Monster, which indicates a 6R movement. Also, the source indicated the other STO models, but didn't say that these new Monsters were STO.


----------



## mi6_

huangcjz said:


> As another commenter here has already suggested, the SRPD model number indicates a 4R movement rather than the SBDC model number of the 3rd gen Monster, which indicates a 6R movement. Also, the source indicated the other STO models, but didn't say that these new Monsters were STO.


The Sumo STO is a 6R and it's model number is SRPD23. So clearly they are not ALL 4R movements will th the SRPD prefix. Yes it suggests it's blue, which still could be a STO variant. Yes I see they specifically indicted the other STO for the Sumo and Turtle. I just think it's strange they'd do another regular Monster in blue when they did 2 already. Only time will tell I guess. Maybe a PADI Monster.....?


----------



## natrmrz

yonsson said:


> Anyhow, a 6105-8110 with 8L movement would be fab, my dream watch however is a 6105-8000 with 8L movement. If that ever happens I can become a OWG and sell the rest of my watches.


although my heads tells me there is little to no chance my hearts holds out for a 6105-8000 reissue!


----------



## huangcjz

mi6_ said:


> The Sumo STO is a 6R and it's model number is SRPD23. So clearly they are not ALL 4R movements will th the SRPD prefix. Yes it suggests it's blue, which still could be a STO variant. Yes I see they specifically indicted the other STO for the Sumo and Turtle. I just think it's strange they'd do another regular Monster in blue when they did 2 already. Only time will tell I guess. Maybe a PADI Monster.....?


Huh? There is no STO Sumo that we know of as of yet. SRPD23 is meant to be a STO 4R Samurai, not a STO Sumo.


----------



## mi6_

huangcjz said:


> Huh? There is no STO Sumo that we know of as of yet. SRPD23 is meant to be a STO 4R Samurai, not a STO Sumo.


Sorry my bad. I got Sumo stuck in my head for some reason instead of Samurai. So yes maybe looks like a 4th Gen Monster with the 4R.


----------



## yonsson

JimmyMack75 said:


> Hey mate, they would call it the 'Uemura', after famous Japanese adventurer Naomi Uemura who wore the 6105-8110. Shame that we mostly know the watch through the fictional Willard character and not the real-life heroic solo adventurer that Uemura was. He now lies in an ice crevasse with his 8110.


Thank you! I got the name wrong. They surely must have said Uemura, not Miura. Uemura is the person with most of the cool South Pole and North Pole Landmaster models developed by the Tokunaga team, not Miura. I thought they were the same person, but clearly not.


----------



## JimmyMack75

yonsson said:


> Thank you! I got the name wrong. They surely must have said Uemura, not Miura. Uemura is the person with all the cool South Pole and North Pole Landmaster models developed by the Tokunaga team, not Miura. I thought they were the same person, but clearly not.


Yes that's the one. I've seen all the tribute Landmasters to Naomi. Very cool, but not as cool as a real 'Uemura' reissue would be.


----------



## yonsson

JimmyMack75 said:


> Yes that's the one. I've seen all the tribute Landmasters to Naomi. Very cool, but not as cool as a real 'Uemura' reissue would be.











I would love to see a new Landmaster in the size of and with the practicality of the older Landmaster models. The newer models are nice but not very practical for daily use.


----------



## phyrblyr

Check this out!


----------



## ChadUGWC

phyrblyr said:


> Check this out!
> 
> View attachment 13788695
> 
> 
> View attachment 13788697
> 
> 
> View attachment 13788699
> 
> 
> View attachment 13788701
> 
> 
> View attachment 13788703
> 
> 
> View attachment 13788705


That ice monster is sublime

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kenryu

Wow 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu

kenryu said:


> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Looks like my watch purchasing abstinence is going to be a failure this year

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kenryu

zaratsu said:


> Looks like my watch purchasing abstinence is going to be a failure this year
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


So do i, just bought fuyugeshiki. And then this come out 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying

whats the difference between this 6r15 orange and the previous 6r15 orange?


----------



## yonsson

Nice! Now please don’t quote all the pictures and make this thread unreadable. 
Monsters have 6R movements according to the dial codes.


----------



## JoeOBrien

yonsson said:


> Now please don't quote all the pictures and make this thread unreadable.


Amen.



huangcjz said:


> The source that yonsson posted for the new Sumos has now added/corrected some info:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BsbEL5UH9l_/
> 
> List price (RRP, including taxes), is supposedly 629€ in France/Italy, and release should be April/May.


If that price is legit then I can see them being 4R with sapphire. It would make sense, as a bridge between the turtle/samurai and the SBDCs. Unless they are just straight up re-releasing them at inflated prices.


----------



## Aussiehoudini

kenryu said:


> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Hell YES!


----------



## Aussiehoudini

phyrblyr said:


> Check this out!


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Do we have any details on the ice monster? And where do we put down a deposit?!


----------



## yonsson

Everdying said:


> whats the difference between this 6r15 orange and the previous 6r15 orange?


Diashield?


----------



## phyrblyr

Everdying said:


> whats the difference between this 6r15 orange and the previous 6r15 orange?


maybe the shade of color same as the orange turtle (i'm not sure for that!)


----------



## Cobia

phyrblyr said:


> Check this out!
> 
> View attachment 13788695
> 
> 
> View attachment 13788697
> 
> 
> View attachment 13788699
> 
> 
> View attachment 13788701
> 
> 
> View attachment 13788703
> 
> 
> View attachment 13788705


Wow this green ones beautiful, and new orange monsters, id be betting this will hit the used market prices, cant see them commanding such high prices once these come out and flood the market.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Nice. I’m digging the Gen 4 Monsters.


----------



## mplsabdullah

phyrblyr said:


> Check this out!
> 
> View attachment 13788695


Are these going to me LEs? I'm going to need a model number asap. Please and thank you :-!


----------



## appleb

That ice monster looks great. This is likely going to be my next Seiko purchase.

I don't think there are enough changes on the watch itself to call these gen 4.


----------



## johnMcKlane

kenryu said:


> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


This is something else !


----------



## kenryu

appleb said:


> That ice monster looks great. This is likely going to be my next Seiko purchase.
> 
> I don't think there are enough changes on the watch itself to call these gen 4.


Just hope it wont be limited edition. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## muasua

This ice monster somehow remind me of Dwayne Johnson tooth fairy.


----------



## Mmpaste

The OM is probably a radiant dial like the orange turtle. Wasn't right for me but that white is stunning.


----------



## BigBluefish

That white dial might be enough to actually make me purchase a Monster.


----------



## sduford

BigBluefish said:


> That white dial might be enough to actually make me purchase a Monster.


Was thinking the same! Looks spectacular.


----------



## schlafen

View attachment 13788705
[/QUOTE]

Is that a mop dial?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

phyrblyr said:


> Check this out!


Hope these are not Thai LEs?


----------



## petr_cha

Lets call them Yeti.. aka ice monster


----------



## jhanna1701

v1triol said:


> Hope these are not Thai LEs?


I hope that green dial/blue bezel is... fugly.


----------



## v1triol

jhanna1701 said:


> I hope that green dial/blue bezel is... fugly.


Lol, I meant the ice-monster. Do not really care about PM62MAS.


----------



## jhe888

kenryu said:


> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I've been calling it the Pearl Monster.

Does anyone know where and when these are coming out?


----------



## ffnc1020

jhe888 said:


> I've been calling it the Pearl Monster.
> 
> Does anyone know where and when these are coming out?


It kinda looked like mother of pearl, but I suspect it will be like the rice paper texture on SARX055.


----------



## johnMcKlane

ffnc1020 said:


> It kinda looked like mother of pearl, but I suspect it will be like the rice paper texture on SARX055.


NO !

There is nothing like the 55


----------



## shelfcompact

The Ice Monster is the first Monster that I didn't think was butt ugly. It really distracts from the usual hideous bezel.

Also, I kind really like that green and blue SBDC with the yellow second hand.


----------



## raheelc

Apologies if this has been posted already, Long Island Watch has the new Seiko Save the Ocean Turtle in PVD for $432. 

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Rocat

jhe888 said:


> I've been calling it the Pearl Monster.
> 
> Does anyone know where and when these are coming out?


Thanks a lot. 

I now have a certain ZZ Top song, going over and over in my head.

And The Orange Monster better not have a sunburst dial. That'd be just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Everdying

ice monster? not "white walker"? 😛


----------



## daytripper

That new orange monster looks to be the exact same as the original 3rd gen orange monster released with the black 3rd gen. Can't really see any difference and the stock photo doesn't look like a shiny dial at all. 

But wow that white dial one, I must have it. Reminds me of the Grand Seikos, and also of the Icy Blue Rolex President.


----------



## ckamp

If anyone is curious about the new STO turtle I have compared the new one and last years model in my hands.

The new STO is obviously coated with a bracelet, it's not black, more of a gunmetal grey-black, the bezel is black and blue - the blue is a new shade and not one of the same blues from last years bezel, the dial on the new one is different - it is matte while last years model on the stainless case is glossy - the tones of blue seem to be similar. Also, the lume on this years model is blue with a green minute hand - last years is all green, the chapter ring seems the same for both.

The coating applied seems less durable than diashield.

Last years (stainless) model has more 'pop' with the dial and whiter lume plots (from them being the green lume vs. the blue). I personally prefer this years model though.

Mine as shown with a tropic 2000.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane

Biggles3 said:


> Zimbe#9 coming soon, another Samurai.
> MSRP 22900Baht, released next week.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Seiko-Limited-Edition-159667674648216/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


i cant find any Seiko logo on any watch any where like this one !


----------



## lmcidpe

Everdying said:


> ice monster? not "white walker"? 😛


^^^^ that's it, "White Walker", please baptize!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail

holyshit that silver samurai


----------



## huangcjz

johnMcKlane said:


> NO ! There is nothing like the 55


Apart from the SJE073/SARA015, which has an identical dial texture? I think the ice monster will have the same dial texture as the SARX055 too. Also, Seiko originally did that dial texture almost 40 years ago - almost all of the dial textures we see today are re-issues. The only one that I haven't seen Seiko use before is the Fuyugeshiki one.


----------



## ChadUGWC

huangcjz said:


> Apart from the SJE073/SARA015, which has an identical dial texture? Also, Seiko originally did that dial texture almost 40 years ago - almost all of the dial textures we see today are re-issues. The only one that I haven't seen Seiko use before is the Fuyugeshiki one.


Got any examples?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

ckamp said:


> If anyone is curious about the new STO turtle I have compared the new one and last years model in my hands. The dial on the new one is different - it is matte while last years model on the stainless case is glossy - the tones of blue seem to be similar... Last years (stainless) model has more 'pop' with the dial... I personally prefer this years model though.


Thank you very much for your impressions and real-life photographs! I was surprised how bright last year's STO's dial was in person - it's almost as reflective as mother-of-pearl. I think last year's STO dial was inspired by the SCQE001, whose dial _was_ made out of mother-of-pearl: https://www.ablogtowatch.com/seiko-shinju-hattori-special-model-limited-edition-watch-japan/

It amazes me that SEIKO was willing and able to make a similar-looking dial and bring it down to a mass-market watch that cost one-hundredth of that watch just 5 years later, which is one of the things that I love about SEIKO. I think I might prefer this year's STO with it having less-bright dial too, but I shall have to see it in person myself too in order to be able to tell for sure.


----------



## huangcjz

ChadUGWC said:


> Got any examples?


Here's the SARX055/SJE073/SARA015 one: https://www.watchiwant.com/attachment.php?aid=1625


----------



## huangcjz

jhanna1701 said:


> I hope that green dial/blue bezel is... fugly.


Why do you hope that it's fugly?


----------



## phyrblyr

Another shot of the "White Walker"









Winter is Coming...


----------



## mi6_

Everdying said:


> whats the difference between this 6r15 orange and the previous 6r15 orange?


The previous 3rd Gen Orange Monster (SBDC023) had blacked out hands. Looks like this "new" (3rd Gen?) Orange Monster has chrome or polished style hands. Looks to still be a 3rd Gen. Don't see any substantial changes to suggest it's a 4th Gen version.


----------



## huangcjz

phyrblyr said:


> Another shot of the "White Walker"


I recognised the style of those composite images and know the web-site that makes them, but I can't find a listing for it on their web-site - do you have the model number for this? If they already have the real thing in hand to take real-life photos of, that suggests to me that it's probably coming very soon - perhaps even pre-Baselworld? Since Baselworld announcements tend to actually come to retail in the months after Baselworld. It's true that the leaks didn't look anything like what we were expecting to see at Baselworld before we got the details, being relatively minor models (except for the SLA033, if it's true, which would probably be such a big/expensive model that it must be the sort of thing that's announced at Baselworld), so I guess at least some of them might actually be pre-Baselworld releases? Especially since these are still Gen 3 Monsters.


----------



## AirWatch

The dial on the upcoming (February 8 Japan release) orange Monster SBDC075 is the '70s throwback sunburst similar to the orange Turtle SBDY023. Here's some shots of the SBDC075.


----------



## phyrblyr

huangcjz said:


> I recognised the style of those composite images and know the web-site that makes them, but I can't find a listing for it on their web-site - do you have the model number for this? If they already have the real thing in hand to take real-life photos of, that suggests to me that it's probably coming very soon - perhaps even pre-Baselworld? It's true that the leaks didn't look anything like what we were expecting to see at Baselworld before we got the details, being relatively minor models (except for the SLA033, if it's true, which would probably be such a big/expensive model that it must be the sort of thing that's announced at Baselworld), so I guess they may actually be pre-Baselworld releases? Especially since these are still Gen 3 Monsters.


SBDC073 - the White Walker
SBDC075 - new Orange Monster
SBDC075 - that green re62MAS


----------



## phyrblyr

**


----------



## AirWatch

And here's the other two SBDCs due out in Japan on February 8.

*SBDC077*









*SBDC073*


----------



## jhanna1701

huangcjz said:


> Why do you hope that it's fugly?


I was replying to some one saying they "hope it's not a Thai limited edition". I meant to mean, "I hope it is limited, as it's fugly".


----------



## JimmyMack75

jhanna1701 said:


> I was replying to some one saying they "hope it's not a Thai limited edition". I meant to mean, "I hope it is limited, as it's fugly".


I agree, it's puke


----------



## mi6_

AirWatch said:


> The dial on the upcoming (February 8 Japan release) orange Monster SBDC075 is the '70s throwback sunburst similar to the orange Turtle SBDY023. Here's some shots of the SBDC075.


Oh yes, much better pics. It definitely is a sunburst dial. Looks great but I'd rather have the matte orange dial. I prefer my divers more subdued with a matte dial (just my personal preference). But the SBDC075 will no doubt be a hot ticket item.

That pearl dialed ice monster looks pretty cool too. They've done some great 3rd Gen Monster dials.


----------



## mplsabdullah

At work on my monitor that 62mas bezel didn't look blue. At home I see it now. Yeah that looks bad.


----------



## erasershavings

Looks like the black dial GS gmt quartz has arrived at ADs.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

I nominate these nicknames for:









"The Great Pumpkin"
"Halloween"
"Jack-o-Lantern"
"Pumpkin Pie"
"Monster Mash"


----------



## yonsson

johnMcKlane said:


> i cant find any Seiko logo on any watch any where like this one !


All the newer mid price range Prospex models have this logo-font.


----------



## yankeexpress

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I nominate these nicknames for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Great Pumpkin"
> "Halloween"
> "Jack-o-Lantern"
> "Pumpkin Pie"
> "Monster Mash"


"Sunkist"
"Orange Crush"
"Tangerine"
"Waikiki Sunset"


----------



## Cosmodromedary

Unfortunately, I think Sunkist is most accurate.
I had a can of Sunkist last night. I'll be damned if looking at that pic isn't giving me deja vu!


----------



## yankeexpress

Cosmodromedary said:


> Unfortunately, I think Sunkist is most accurate.
> I had a can of Sunkist last night. I'll be damned if looking at that pic isn't giving me deja vu!


It is a gorgeous watch face on a sharp looking Monster.

Unfortunately for it, I already have orange Monsters 1.0 and 2.0. And the upgrade to a 6r15 isnt really worth the cost. Finding a 3.0 for under $300 would change that view, as would a change to a 6r2x high-beat movement.



Seiko needs to speed up the transition to affordable high-beat movements before Miyota completely dominates the genre. This holiday sale season saw the availability of discounted under $200 Miyota 9015 watches. Seiko missed another opportunity season.


----------



## yonsson

So all pics are February releases... Still no Basel-leak photos. 
I feel like a crack addict, need pics!!!


----------



## Cosmodromedary

It just clicked: the monsters are Fire and Ice!
Winter IS coming!


----------



## juice009

They should have made the Gen 4 monster with day date using 4r movement. It would have been a hit. But with 6r it's gonna most probably be the same price as Gen 3.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020

juice009 said:


> They should have made the Gen 4 monster with day date using 4r movement. It would have been a hit. But with 6r it's gonna most probably be the same price as Gen 3.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I believe they are still gen 3. Maybe they will do a gen 4 with a new 6r day date movement.


----------



## 59yukon01

I like and have Monsters, but there's never been any justification putting a 6r15 in it. I'll agree with Yankee that the movement is not worth the price over a 4r35/4r36. 

I've owned many with that movement and find most to be inconsistent. If not at first, just give it time.



Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## verdi88

yonsson said:


> So all pics are February releases... Still no Basel-leak photos.
> I feel like a crack addict, need pics!!!


Me too!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hedd

I need an orange monster. I really hope these aren't a huge pain or expense to get in the US.


----------



## impalass

I'm holding my breathe, stamping my feet and crossing my fingers very hard for a re-release limited edition 6105 8110 this Basel 2019, anybody else share my neurosis ?

Borrowed pic.


----------



## appleb

ffnc1020 said:


> I believe they are still gen 3. Maybe they will do a gen 4 with a new 6r day date movement.


I agree, they still look exactly like gen 3 to me.


----------



## huangcjz

juice009 said:


> They should have made the Gen 4 monster with day date using 4r movement. It would have been a hit. But with 6r it's gonna most probably be the same price as Gen 3.


These two new Monsters don't match the listings on the site:

"New look monster SRPD25K Blue Dial Steel Strap"
"New look monster SRPD27K black rubber strap"

and they've just added a new, separate listing for the SBDC073J Ice Monster: https://www.excel-watch.com/category/8/seiko (though none for the SBDC075 sunburst Orange Monster and SBDC077 green 6RMAS), so the SBDC073J is clearly not one of the two.

The "SBDC" JDM prefix would indicate that the international equivalent would be "SPB" rather than "SRPD". So we can still hope for a cheaper 4R Monster, like how SEIKO still sells the cheaper SEIKO 5 SPORTS 100M Mini Monsters with 4R movements now.


----------



## Rocat

Sunburst Orange just doesn't seem right for a Seiko Monster. At least I know I won't have to save up for that one. An Orange Monster needs to have a matte dial.


----------



## yonsson

impalass said:


> I'm holding my breathe, stamping my feet and crossing my fingers very hard for a re-release limited edition 6105 8110 this Basel 2019, anybody else share my neurosis ?
> 
> Borrowed pic.


I don't even like that case, I much prefer the -8000 case. But if they release a 8110 case diver I'm gonna buy it. That's if they don't mess up the proportions like with the SLA025.


----------



## mi6_

yankeexpress said:


> It is a gorgeous watch face on a sharp looking Monster.
> 
> Unfortunately for it, I already have orange Monsters 1.0 and 2.0. And the upgrade to a 6r15 isnt really worth the cost. Finding a 3.0 for under $300 would change that view, as would a change to a 6r2x high-beat movement.
> 
> Seiko needs to speed up the transition to affordable high-beat movements before Miyota completely dominates the genre. This holiday sale season saw the availability of discounted under $200 Miyota 9015 watches. Seiko missed another opportunity season.


The days of $200 monsters or any other Seiko Diver with 4R movements are long gone. The new 4th Gen 4R monsters will easily command $350-$400 USD. They'll be in the same price bracket as the Samurai, Turtle and mini-Turtle all of which are typically well over $300. The SKX is the only Seiko diver that can be had at or below $200 USD.

While I agree the case is identical between the 2nd and 3rd Gen Monsters, there are other benefits. In my experience the 6R is much more accurate than my 4R Seikos (Seiko specs them at -15/+25 for 6R15 and -25/+45 for 4R35/36). My nearly year old 3rd Gen has run consistently at -1/day since the day I got it. It also has over 50 hrs power reserve. Also they have the newer lumibrite formula and better markers with more area for lumibrite (vs the shark tooth indices in my opinion). You also get polished instead of painted hands and hour markers. But I do agree I'd rather have a cheaper 4R36 Monster for $250, just don't see it ever happening again. The benefits of the 6R15 don't matter if your monster is worn as part of a rotation. Unfortunately I wasn't into monsters back in the day and never got an SRP307 or SRP313 (my two favourite 2nd Gen Monsters).

Don't kid yourself, the 4R 4th Gens will be selling for $450 new when they come out. They'll likely settle to $350 USD in a year or two.


----------



## impalass

yonsson said:


> I don't even like that case, I much prefer the -8000 case. But if they release a 8110 case diver I'm gonna buy it. That's if they don't mess up the proportions like with the SLA025.


I love my SLA025 issues included and even if Seiko isn't right on with the proportions of a new 6105 8110 I'll still buy it, may even be my exit watch (love that phrase).


----------



## timetellinnoob

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I nominate these nicknames for:
> 
> "The Great Pumpkin"
> "Halloween"
> "Jack-o-Lantern"
> "Pumpkin Pie"
> "Monster Mash"


Orange Monster is no good?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

timetellinnoob said:


> Orange Monster is no good?


I love the Orange Monster moniker as much as the next guy but because we now know it is a Gen 3 model, it needs another name because there is already a Gen 3 Orange Monster. Maybe call it a Gen 3.5 Orange Monster?


----------



## mike_right

Here it is. SBGN003.


----------



## erasershavings

Awsm mike right. Thanks for the share 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_right

Time for the blue one. Totally sold out everywhere. 
The black and orange is available.


----------



## Mike Ibz

Does anyone have any firm ideas or images on what the upcoming SLA033 LE is going to be? I'm collecting the Seiko watches with the 8L movement in and the current consensus is that the SLA033 will be a re-issue of the 6159-8110?


----------



## zaratsu

Cosmodromedary said:


> It just clicked: the monsters are Fire and Ice!
> Winter IS coming!


Agreed, they should be called Fire Monster and Ice Monster!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj

How likely is it that the leaked SLA033 will be a Grandfather Tuna reissue 6159-7010 ?


----------



## ffnc1020

zaratsu said:


> Agreed, they should be called Fire Monster and Ice Monster!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I second this.


----------



## JoeOBrien

humphrj said:


> How likely is it that the leaked SLA033 will be a Grandfather Tuna reissue 6159-7010 ?


Since the description referenced 1975, and this year is the tenth anniversary of the modern hi-beats, I'd say quite likely. Nothing else really fits, does it?

I'd expect there to be some limited GS hi-beat models. In fact I think this year is the VFA anniversary, maybe we'll see a 61GS reissue? Or a 45GS VFA with hand-winding hi-beat movement. Not that those would be in any affordable price range.

EDIT: Actually that Excel link seems pretty definitive that it's going to be the 6105 - "First Turtle 1975 Apocalypse". Missed that earlier.


----------



## Mike Ibz

JoeOBrien said:


> Since the description referenced 1975, and this year is the tenth anniversary of the modern hi-beats, I'd say quite likely. Nothing else really fits, does it?
> 
> I'd expect there to be some limited GS hi-beat models. In fact I think this year is the VFA anniversary, maybe we'll see a 61GS reissue? EDIT: Or a 45GS VFA with hand-winding hi-beat movement. Not that those would be in any affordable price range.


With the greatest of respect; I'm hoping you're wrong! It wasn't that long ago the SBDX013 and SBDX014 were released so I'm hoping Seiko don't want to re-visit the Tuna models. And I have an SBDX013, so for purely selfish reasons I'm hoping for something new to chew on.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Mike Ibz said:


> With the greatest of respect; I'm hoping you're wrong! It wasn't that long ago the SBDX013 and SBDX014 were released so I'm hoping Seiko don't want to re-visit the Tuna models. And I have an SBDX013, so for purely selfish reasons I'm hoping for something new to chew on.


Yeah, also they just did two limited quartz tuna models last year. We'll have a better idea when someone leaks the Japanese reference number, so we can tell if it's hi-beat or not. Or, you know, a picture or something.


----------



## Rocat

zaratsu said:


> Agreed, they should be called Fire Monster and Ice Monster!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Ibz

I'm going to put my cards on the table. The 6139 is what I'm hoping for. Please Seiko! PLEASE! make the SLA033 a Pogue reissue. If they stay true to the formula, like they did with the SLA017 then they will have a surefire hit and instant classic. Being an LE will surely make a 6139 re-issue a truly formidable collectors item.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Mike Ibz said:


> I'm going to put my cards on the table. The 6139 is what I'm hoping for. Please Seiko! PLEASE! make the SLA033 a Pogue reissue.


Sorry bro, the SLA prefix means it's going to be an 8L movement (diver). At least going by precedent.

A true 6139 reissue seems unlikely because it would mean developing a new movement, or at least modernizing the original. They'd be crazy not to pay homage to the 6139s this year, but I fear it will be either in the form of some 8R or quartz models with similar designs. I'd be very surprised if they did a proper reissue.


----------



## Mike Ibz

JoeOBrien said:


> Sorry bro, the SLA prefix means it's going to be an 8L movement (diver). At least going by precedent.
> 
> A true 6139 reissue seems unlikely because it would mean developing a new movement, or at least modernizing the original. They'd be crazy not to pay homage to the 6139s this year, but I fear it will be either in the form of some 8R or quartz models with similar designs. I'd be very surprised if they did a proper reissue.


I fear you make a good point; and my dreams now lay in tatters.


----------



## 6R15

humphrj said:


> How likely is it that the leaked SLA033 will be a Grandfather Tuna reissue 6159-7010 ?


If we don't know, was it ever leaked to begin with?
- Confucius


----------



## yonsson

Mike Ibz said:


> With the greatest of respect; I'm hoping you're wrong! It wasn't that long ago the SBDX013 and SBDX014 were released so I'm hoping Seiko don't want to re-visit the Tuna models. And I have an SBDX013, so for purely selfish reasons I'm hoping for something new to chew on.


It I'm not mistaken, those models were released 2010 and that was before SEIKO had released the 8L55. Sure seems like it's either a hi-beat Grandfather Tuna or a 6105. SEIKO never mentions the 6105 and 1975 correlate to the Tuna, not the 6105. So my guess is Tuna but that might be wrong.


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> Sorry bro, the SLA prefix means it's going to be an 8L movement (diver). At least going by precedent.
> 
> A true 6139 reissue seems unlikely because it would mean developing a new movement, or at least modernizing the original. They'd be crazy not to pay homage to the 6139s this year, but I fear it will be either in the form of some 8R or quartz models with similar designs. I'd be very surprised if they did a proper reissue.






Don't forget that they also need a mechanical GS chronograph. I was right with the SLA025 and I'm quite confident that it's time for the GS chrono + a Pogue.


----------



## Alpineboy

yonsson said:


> Don't forget that they also need a mechanical GS chronograph. I was right with the SLA025 and I'm quite confident that it's time for the GS chrono + a Pogue.


I really hope you are right about the Pogue!


----------



## yankeexpress

Pogue would be fun to see, depending on the movement they use, but prolly won't buy one unless the price is reasonable, as I picked up a restored Pogue with aftermarket parts which I like as I can wear it without worry, and I don't have to baby it as a precious museum piece.



Spent big bucks to get an SLA017 because it has a much better movement than the original 62mas.


----------



## JoeOBrien

yonsson said:


> Don't forget that they also need a mechanical GS chronograph. I was right with the SLA025 and I'm quite confident that it's time for the GS chrono + a Pogue.


Well, capitalizing on the SLA017 and 025 anniversaries was a given, they just had to recreate the designs and put existing movements in them. Developing a new chrono movement specifically for a 6139 reissue is not as easily predictable, especially considering the relative rarity of single register chronos. I guess it's not out of the question that they recreate the original movement for a very limited run, but with an appropriately high price tag to match. But I hope I'm wrong and they tool up for a full-production 6139 revival 

Chronographs represent a massive gap in their line-up though, so I'm hopeful they'll take advantage. It would be really great if they made an 4R- or 6R-level chrono movement to put in watches under $1000. I think a GS mechanical chrono is very likely. If they developed a new chrono movement, they could use that as a base for a midrange chrono like they did originally with 9S/6S.


----------



## Tickstart

I hope the SLA033 is NOT a 6105, cause that means I'll never own it.


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> ...


I never said they would "recreate" the Pogue but they surely will make some sort of anniversary model. SEIKO has had 50 years to develop some sort of replacement movement so I wouldn't be surprised if something new turns up. I'm not saying it will, but I wouldn't be shocked. There are also plenty of possibilities to make a recreation that's not 100% true to the original. Color scheme + case goes a long way. Just look at the SDGZ013 and compare it to the 6138-8020.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Yeah I'm just saying it's more likely it'll be a couple of 8R variants in 6139 cases and colours, which would disappoint fans who expect a close reissue like previous releases.


----------



## yonsson

Tickstart said:


> I hope the SLA033 is NOT a 6105, cause that means I'll never own it.


Perhaps the "new Sumo" is the cheaper version of the SLA033...
SEIKO usually release an high priced LE and a cheaper similar version.


----------



## T1meout

I hope the SLA isn’t a Pogue, cause they are butt ugly.


----------



## JoeOBrien

It's not, SLA means it will be 8L, i.e. a diver.

I fear however that you will not be able to escape looking at Pogues this year


----------



## CADirk

It would be fun to have a pogue inspired watch with a V176 or V192 movement.
Shouldn't be too expensive and quite usable.


----------



## Tickstart

Yes one nice, expensive more true to form and then one budget abomination has been true for a couple of recent releases. But I want a 6105 that's not utterly defiled  the high-end rerelease will be wrong enough. The cheaper one will have the Tuna hands, round indices or something else that's just totally wrong. Perhaps it's better if SEIKO leaves it be. Then at least I will still have my dreams intact.


----------



## humphrj

Tickstart said:


> I hope the SLA033 is NOT a 6105, cause that means I'll never own it.


Quite. Prices are already arguably too high.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Ibz

yonsson said:


> Don't forget that they also need a mechanical GS chronograph. I was right with the SLA025 and I'm quite confident that it's time for the GS chrono + a Pogue.


Thanks for the link! Is that you asking the questions? If so; good work! It's made me love Seiko EVEN MORE! I'm very interested in a GS Chrono. I was in London today and nearly pulled the trigger on a SBGR253 as my first entry into GS. I'm after something small and discreet that looks good on a black strap; this is pushing me over the edge.


----------



## yonsson

Mike Ibz said:


> Thanks for the link! Is that you asking the questions? If so; good work! It's made me love Seiko EVEN MORE! I'm very interested in a GS Chrono. I was in London today and nearly pulled the trigger on a SBGR253 as my first entry into GS. I'm after something small and discreet that looks good on a black strap; this is pushing me over the edge.


Yepp, that's me. Thanks! There's also an in depth write up about SEIKO and GS here if you fancy some reading.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

JoeOBrien said:


> Yeah I'm just saying it's more likely it'll be a couple of 8R variants in 6139 cases and colours, which would disappoint fans who expect a close reissue like previous releases.


Yup, it will look off. I might be wrong but I heard (in a Spencer Klein video) the 8R calibers are essentially a column wheel chronograph module attached to a 6R base. Add a crown-operated inner rotating bezel and that would make a very big, very thick, super-sized Pogue.


----------



## yonsson

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Yup, it will look off. I might be wrong but I heard (in a Spencer Klein video) the 8R calibers are essentially a column wheel chronograph module attached to a 6R base. Add a crown-operated inner rotating bezel and that would make a very big, very thick, super-sized Pogue.


If the 6L is based on the 6R and the 8R is a 6R, then SEIKO could make a thin 8R.


----------



## nikidasi

yonsson said:


> I never said they would "recreate" the Pogue but they surely will make some sort of anniversary model. SEIKO has had 50 years to develop some sort of replacement movement so I wouldn't be surprised if something new turns up. I'm not saying it will, but I wouldn't be shocked. There are also plenty of possibilities to make a recreation that's not 100% true to the original. Color scheme + case goes a long way. Just look at the SDGZ013 and compare it to the 6138-8020.


I think Seiko will probably make a homage to their blue dial 6139-6010 instead of Pogue. The 6139-6010 is their very first model made in January 1969: The first automatic chronograph in the world


----------



## yonsson

nikidasi said:


> I think Seiko will probably make a homage to their blue dial 6139-6010 instead of Pogue. The 6139-6010 is their very first model made in January 1969: The first automatic chronograph in the world


Do you think SEIKO is more worried about dates or about selling watches? 
6139 is known mostly for the Pogue story so I'm betting Pogue all the way. But SEIKO being SEIKO, that doesn't exclude a whole rainbow of color choices.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

yonsson said:


> If the 6L is based on the 6R and the 8R is a 6R, then SEIKO could make a thin 8R.


Given that, I would love to see the retail price on a Seiko with such a movement!


----------



## ffnc1020

nikidasi said:


> I think Seiko will probably make a homage to their blue dial 6139-6010 instead of Pogue. The 6139-6010 is their very first model made in January 1969: The first automatic chronograph in the world


Seiko would be stupid if they don't release some sort of commemorative Pogue watch, probably quartz like Yonsson said earlier in this thread. The 6010 is far less popular compared to 6000/2/5.


----------



## nikidasi

yonsson said:


> Do you think SEIKO is more worried about dates or about selling watches?
> 6139 is known mostly for the Pogue story so I'm betting Pogue all the way. But SEIKO being SEIKO, that doesn't exclude a whole rainbow of color choices.


But you already get the Pogue in SSA331 ;-)


----------



## ffnc1020

nikidasi said:


> But you already get the Pogue in SSA331 ;-)


I don't think that series has a honey gold dial with Pepsi bezel.


----------



## ffnc1020

Dp


----------



## wilson_smyth

yankeexpress said:


> Pogue would be fun to see, depending on the movement they use, but prolly won't buy one unless the price is reasonable, as I picked up a restored Pogue with aftermarket parts which I like as I can wear it without worry, and I don't have to baby it as a precious museum piece.


thats amazing! where do you get a vintage seiko restored to that level and finish?


----------



## JoeOBrien

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Yup, it will look off. I might be wrong but I heard (in a Spencer Klein video) the 8R calibers are essentially a column wheel chronograph module attached to a 6R base. Add a crown-operated inner rotating bezel and that would make a very big, very thick, super-sized Pogue.


Yeah the 8R is basically piggybacked onto a 6R2x base. That's one reason they need some new integrated chrono families; the 8R is pretty thick. And for me, part of the fun is being able to see the chrono mechanism through the case back, which you don't get with modular movements.



nikidasi said:


> SSA331


This is one reason I'm hopeful for a new affordable auto chrono, or at the very least a few quartz 6139 homages. They've already tooled up for the cases, bracelets and bezels with those Seiko 5s.


----------



## Mike Ibz

yonsson said:


> Yepp, that's me. Thanks! There's also an in depth write up about SEIKO and GS here if you fancy some reading.


Great write up! I have an SLA017 and found it interesting that it's indices are stamped. The talent and artistry within GS is amazing for the price. It's a shame that GS and Seiko don't yet get the recognition they deserve in the UK or Europe. However with the restructuring that is taking place I think that will change, however I would like to see someday the same plan that is currently being implemented in America being applied to Europe.


----------



## sblantipodi

I want more monsters. Give us the black back!!!


----------



## yonsson

wilson_smyth said:


> thats amazing! where do you get a vintage seiko restored to that level and finish?











Finding AM replacement parts isn't hard. Here's my Pogue.


----------



## ffnc1020

Every serious Seiko collector should consider getting one of these. I can't wait for what Seiko has to offer for the anniversary release.


----------



## X2-Elijah

Hmm. What if they make a Seiko x Giugiaro Mecaquartz Pogue?


----------



## yonsson

X2-Elijah said:


> Hmm. What if they make a Seiko x Giugiaro Mecaquartz Pogue?


Haven't you read the discussion? Most of us think a/several quartz is the most likely option. Expecting news to leak this week, someone always leak, it's just a matter of when.


----------



## Des2471

A reissue as close as possible to this please!


----------



## timetellinnoob

regarding "pogues", i bet they will release an acceptable but maddeningly "wrong" but nonetheless sought mid-range 'reissue', then 3 months later sell a more competent reissue that looks much better and in GS quality but will cost $4000+ =)


----------



## JimmyMack75

ffnc1020 said:


> Every serious Seiko collector should consider getting one of these. I can't wait for what Seiko has to offer for the anniversary release.


Nice 'True Pogue' my friend. I love all the 6139's, but spending the time, effort and cash to find one of these 6005s is worth it


----------



## ffnc1020

JimmyMack75 said:


> Nice 'True Pogue' my friend. I love all the 6139's, but spending the time, effort and cash to find one of these 6005s is worth it


Your example is stunning! I was once obsessed with finding a dial with lighter shade like yours, but never did for various reasons. I guess I'm still on the hunt.


----------



## JimmyMack75

ffnc1020 said:


> Your example is stunning! I was once obsessed with finding a dial with lighter shade like yours, but never did for various reasons. I guess I'm still on the hunt.


Probably just the lighting in my photo. They should be the same hue, both being 'T' dials. The 'R' dial found on the Aussie Pogue is a more honey colour.


----------



## ffnc1020

JimmyMack75 said:


> Probably just the lighting in my photo. They should be the same hue, both being 'T' dials. The 'R' dial found on the Aussie Pogue is a more honey colour.


Could be, but the bezel on yours is almost the same color as the dial. I have two other two honey dials (no text), and they have very different shade.


----------



## JimmyMack75

ffnc1020 said:


> Could be, but the bezel on yours is almost the same color as the dial. I have two other two honey dials (no text), and they have very different shade.


I see what you mean. One thing I love about the 6139 is all the slight variations. Enjoy your True Pogue and wear it in good health. Here is an 'Aussie Pogue' of mine with the slightly faded black ring, honey dial and Stelux president bracelet.


----------



## ffnc1020

JimmyMack75 said:


> I see what you mean. One thing I love about the 6139 is all the slight variations. Enjoy your True Pogue and wear it in good health. Here is an 'Aussie Pogue' of mine with the slightly faded black ring, honey dial and Stelux president bracelet.


Indeed, the different paint they used and the way they patinate over the years gives each piece unique characteristics.

Here are two of my second favorite 6139 model, one on the left is in NOS condition, but I honestly like the yellowed hands and the sub dial patina more on the one to the right.


----------



## taurnilf

Dear Seiko. Can we have 36-38mm SARXes please?


----------



## yonsson

Dear Asian ADs, start leaking some photos before I start chewing on the walls.


----------



## JimmyMack75

yonsson said:


> Dear Asian ADs, start leaking some photos before I start chewing on the walls.


Really enjoyed your video bro. Bring on those leaks!!!

Great few months ahead - Basel Seiko reveals and GOT final season!


----------



## Mike Ibz

yonsson said:


> Dear Asian ADs, start leaking some photos before I start chewing on the walls.


In the meantime lets go back to 2017.


----------



## ffnc1020

Zenith are releasing a box set of three watches with a el primero reissue. Come on Seiko, where you at??!


----------



## mike_right




----------



## mike_right




----------



## mike_right




----------



## mike_right




----------



## yonsson

Lots of new Astron pics here in case you missed them:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-astron-ssh001-ssh003-ssh006-pictorial-4850807.html


----------



## ahonobaka

I feel we already had leaked images of the SLA017 by this time in 2017, though I'm hard pressed to look back and check dates. Seems AD's are a bit more tight lipped this year around, unless we're right on the cusp of something big...

That said, I ended up getting my exit watch so I won't be buying anything this year regardless. Couldn't pass up that crazy deal Timeless had on classic dial GS' last week (SBGA029 to be exact  )


----------



## ffnc1020

ahonobaka said:


> That said, I ended up getting my exit watch so I won't be buying anything this year regardless. Couldn't pass up that crazy deal Timeless had on classic dial GS' last week (SBGA029 to be exact  )


Look, this guy says he won't be buying any watch this year ))


----------



## yonsson

ffnc1020 said:


> Look, this guy says he won't be buying any watch this year ))


Ha! He has no insight of his watch illness. It's a sad story. The first step towards recovery is to acknowledge the WISdom.


----------



## JoeOBrien

ahonobaka said:


> I feel we already had leaked images of the SLA017 by this time in 2017, though I'm hard pressed to look back and check dates. Seems AD's are a bit more tight lipped this year around, unless we're right on the cusp of something big...


SLA025 was leaked right at the end of December last year. I imagine Seiko is actively trying to prevent it this time. Although that didn't stop the SLA033 reference coming out, so clearly somebody is a blabbermouth


----------



## impalass

I'm beginning to believe Seiko HQ read the riot act to all their AD's, no leaks, punishable by being tickled to death.


----------



## Watch19

ahonobaka said:


> I feel we already had leaked images of the SLA017 by this time in 2017, though I'm hard pressed to look back and check dates. Seems AD's are a bit more tight lipped this year around, unless we're right on the cusp of something big...
> 
> That said, I ended up getting my exit watch so I won't be buying anything this year regardless. Couldn't pass up that crazy deal Timeless had on classic dial GS' last week (SBGA029 to be exact  )


Nice pickup on that 029. I also picked up a watch at the Timeless Classic Dial special, which blew out my holiday budget for the umpteenth time (charity begins at home right?;-)). 
Best wishes on not buying another watch this year. If you make it to January 2020, please post a "how I did it" tutorial.


----------



## Watch19

Sometimes, as a marketing strategy, manufacturer's do deliberately allow "leaks". Like car makers that show pictures of upcoming models during testing wrapped in camouflage cladding. Imagine a leaked pic of just a small portion of the watch dial on an upcoming release. It would trigger free advertising on forums like WUS. 
Don't think Seiko's marketing folks have that kind of sense of humor though . . .


----------



## yonsson

Watch19 said:


> Sometimes, as a marketing strategy, manufacturer's do deliberately allow "leaks". Like car makers that show pictures of upcoming models during testing wrapped in camouflage cladding. Imagine a leaked pic of just a small portion of the watch dial on an upcoming release. It would trigger free advertising on forums like WUS.
> Don't think Seiko's marketing folks have that kind of sense of humor though . . .


They should just ship around a SLA033 to a chosen few. Then when the official release hits; *boom*, full reviews with great pics all over internet. And a few extra prototypes sent to the largest ADs that could host shows to show of the new releases for the customers during Baselworld.

That could make a crazy impact. There are a ton of things you could do at a very low cost. The watch industry isn't exactly at the trenches regarding marketing.

As an example, one of the Casio employees had a pretty worn and torn steel GShock during Baselworld 2018. He had clearly worn it daily for at least a month or so. That watch could have been put to good use instead of just sitting on his arm as a daily beater.


----------



## prlwatch

My question is whether that clasp can be used with bracelets from other Seikos, and if so, which? I have strapcode bracelets with ratcheting clasp but that clasp design is mega thick.


----------



## v1triol

mike_right said:


>


Interesting bezel split.

Blue covers 1-14, while the black covers 1-12.

Any logical reason for that?


----------



## JoeOBrien

It's plus and minus GMT.


----------



## yonsson

SSH (SBXC) 006, 001, 003.


----------



## YoureTerrific

v1triol said:


> Interesting bezel split.
> 
> Blue covers 1-14, while the black covers 1-12.
> 
> Any logical reason for that?


My guess is that one hemisphere (Eastern) has more time zones than the other?


----------



## Terry Lennox

As much as everyone is waiting for Basel World news, I'm also waiting for Seiya's next blog post listing the next round of discontinued models. Think it comes around February or March.


----------



## Fordehouse

Still no leaks yet, Seiko's plumbers are doing a great job in 2019


----------



## ahonobaka

Leaky faucets, I give it another week or two!


----------



## huangcjz

Looking back at previous years, the early leak of the SLA017 was actually an anomaly - mostly they seem to come in the second half/at the end of February, so we've still got 5 weeks to go.

The listings I found before still exist, but have been changed to generic ones for new SEIKO watches coming in 2019, removing all the details I posted before, so there's someone checking and following up on them.


----------



## dixng

SLA033J1 is the reissue of 6105-8110, LE on waffle strap, to be released on mid of 2019


----------



## impalass

dixng said:


> SLA033J1 is the reissue of 6105-8110, LE on waffle strap, to be released on mid of 2019


Would you mind sharing your source before I start getting too excited ?


----------



## Khadgar

impalass said:


> Would you mind sharing your source before I start getting too excited ?


Distributors already know the novelties...


----------



## huangcjz

impalass said:


> Would you mind sharing your source before I start getting too excited ?


It corroborates what we knew before from the source from previous years about it being the "Apocalypse" re-issue, so I believe it. Looks like they spread it out from the 6105 anniversary last year (1968 to 2018) to this year, since the more-important 6159 300m diver anniversary took precedence, and more people seem to like the 6105-8110/9 more than the original 6105-8000/9. There wasn't any leak of cheaper versions before - I guess the cushion-cased 6309 re-issues might have taken their place.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> It corroborates what we knew before from the source from previous years about it being the "Apocalypse" re-issue, so I believe it. Looks like they spread it out from the 6105 anniversary last year (1968 to 2018) to this year, since the more-important 6159 300m diver anniversary took precedence, and more people seem to like the 6105-8110/9 more than the original 6105-8000/9. There wasn't any leak of cheaper versions before - I guess the cushion-cased 6309 re-issues might have taken their place.


Then the Thai AD had it wrong when writing "1975 anniversary".


----------



## paolo83

yonsson said:


> SSH (SBXC) 006, 001, 003.


The one in the middle with the blue ring is so incredibly beautiful. Wonder what it's gonna cost when it comes out 🤔


----------



## mike_right

Sorry if they were published before... but in this case with prices.


----------



## impalass

huangcjz said:


> It corroborates what we knew before from the source from previous years about it being the "Apocalypse" re-issue, so I believe it. Looks like they spread it out from the 6105 anniversary last year (1968 to 2018) to this year, since the more-important 6159 300m diver anniversary took precedence, and more people seem to like the 6105-8110/9 more than the original 6105-8000/9. There wasn't any leak of cheaper versions before - I guess the cushion-cased 6309 re-issues might have taken their place.


Hope you're right, keeping my fingers crossed but not getting excited yet.


----------



## huangcjz

No photos yet, but there's gonna be the new SBDB023 - Spring Drive (5R66 movement, 72 hour power reserve, 24-hour hand (dual time display function), so GMT) 200m water resistance, Comfotex titanium case with Diashield super-hard coating, sapphire crystal with super-clear coating, double-lock clasp with push-button release, so most probably comes on a bracelet, diameter 44.8 mm, lug-to-lug height 50.9 mm, thickness 14.7 mm, screw case-back, 530,000 JPY excluding tax. Screen-shots taken from SEIKO Japan's own web-site, must have been put on there early:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bs-fvQSnT0u/

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDB023

Sounds like it might be similar to the 5R66 SBDB017/SBDB018 Transocean GMT diver but slightly smaller in all dimensions (SBDB017/8 are 45 mm diameter, 51.67 mm lug-to-lug height, 15.41 mm thick), or possibly a smaller SBDB003 Landmaster but with GMT (SBDB003 is 45 mm diameter, 53.5 mm lug-to-lug height, 15.5 mm thick). Still big, but going in the right direction.


----------



## fluence4

Nobody asked for that lol


----------



## Duncan_McCloud

fluence4 said:


> Nobody asked for that lol


Indeed!
What about new Tunas Spring Drive ?


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> No photos yet, but there's gonna be the new SBDB023 - Spring Drive (5R66 movement, 72 hour power reserve, 24-hour hand (dual time display function), so GMT) 200m water resistance, Comfotex titanium case with Diashield super-hard coating, sapphire crystal with super-clear coating, double-lock clasp with push-button release, so most probably comes on a bracelet, diameter 44.8 mm, lug-to-lug height 50.9 mm, thickness 14.7 mm, screw case-back, 530,000 JPY excluding tax. Screen-shots taken from SEIKO Japan's own web-site, must have been put on there early:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bs-fvQSnT0u/
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDB023
> 
> Sounds like it might be similar to the 5R66 SBDB017/SBDB018 Transocean GMT diver but slightly smaller in all dimensions (SBDB017/8 are 45 mm diameter, 51.67 mm lug-to-lug height, 15.41 mm thick), or possibly a smaller SBDB003 Landmaster but with GMT (SBDB003 is 45 mm diameter, 53.5 mm lug-to-lug height, 15.5 mm thick). Still big, but going in the right direction.


I used to own the automatic Transocean model and it was a great watch! 
The one piece ceramic bezel was cool as hell but integrated bracelet don't sell watches, they should have included a rubber as well in the package.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> No photos yet, but there's gonna be the new SBDB023 - Spring Drive (5R66 movement, 72 hour power reserve, 24-hour hand (dual time display function), so GMT) 200m water resistance, Comfotex titanium case with Diashield super-hard coating, sapphire crystal with super-clear coating, double-lock clasp with push-button release, so most probably comes on a bracelet, diameter 44.8 mm, lug-to-lug height 50.9 mm, thickness 14.7 mm, screw case-back, 530,000 JPY excluding tax. Screen-shots taken from SEIKO Japan's own web-site, must have been put on there early:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bs-fvQSnT0u/
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDB023
> 
> Sounds like it might be similar to the 5R66 SBDB017/SBDB018 Transocean GMT diver but slightly smaller in all dimensions (SBDB017/8 are 45 mm diameter, 51.67 mm lug-to-lug height, 15.41 mm thick), or possibly a smaller SBDB003 Landmaster but with GMT (SBDB003 is 45 mm diameter, 53.5 mm lug-to-lug height, 15.5 mm thick). Still big, but going in the right direction.


I used to own the automatic Transocean model and it was a great watch! 
The one piece ceramic bezel was cool as hell but integrated bracelet don't sell watches, they should have included a rubber as well in the package.


----------



## JimmyMack75

Tudor-style teaser


----------



## TexasTaucher

If there is a 6105 reissue coming, I'm saving my money!!


----------



## JimmyMack75

What is the consensus on price of original 6105’s if the Willard is reissued? Will they go up like the 6159 and MAS or will they drop?


----------



## ahonobaka

JimmyMack75 said:


> Tudor-style teaser


Is this real and if so, where was it sourced from?


----------



## Loxx

Has anyone seen these teasers from Topper Jewelers? Any idea what model this "ninja" "prospex" teaser could be related to?


----------



## JimmyMack75

Loxx said:


> Has anyone seen these teasers from Topper Jewelers? Any idea what model this "ninja" "prospex" teaser could be related to?


New Super SKX with hacking and hand winding and ceramic bezel.


----------



## phyrblyr

Loxx said:


> Has anyone seen these teasers from Topper Jewelers? Any idea what model this "ninja" "prospex" teaser could be related to?


I think that was SBDC071 .. Padi edition of mm200


----------



## JimmyMack75

ahonobaka said:


> Is this real and if so, where was it sourced from?


Oh it's real alright.


----------



## ahonobaka

@Loxx, Haven't been following so it may have been mentioned?

Looks exactly how you'd expect a black series "MM200" to look, so I'm sure that's what it is (https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/special/blackseries).


----------



## Loxx

phyrblyr said:


> Loxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen these teasers from Topper Jewelers? Any idea what model this "ninja" "prospex" teaser could be related to?
> 
> 
> 
> I think that was SBDC071 .. Padi edition of mm200
> 
> View attachment 13828491
Click to expand...

It would appear that Topper has partnered with seiko to create a special version of this watch then. They have a very good relationship with Seiko and are one of the few ADs who can pull this off in the US. So it must be a "MM 200" with black date wheel and likely some other fun, Topper exclusive details. I only hope it doesn't have a PVD case...


----------



## Loxx

ahonobaka said:


> @Loxx, Haven't been following so it may have been mentioned?
> 
> Looks exactly how you'd expect a black series "MM200" to look, so I'm sure that's what it is (https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/special/blackseries).


That's quite likely from what I've gathered so far. Maybe not a Topper edition but just the unveiling of the black "ninja MM200."


----------



## phyrblyr

Loxx said:


> It would appear that Topper has partnered with seiko to create a special version of this watch then. They have a very good relationship with Seiko and are one of the few ADs who can pull this off in the US. So it must be a "MM 200" with black date wheel and likely some other fun, Topper exclusive details. I only hope it doesn't have a PVD case...


Stealth Case like Save the Ocean v.2 with Black details?

I'm exciting now!!


----------



## Kian

huangcjz said:


> No photos yet, but there's gonna be the new SBDB023 - Spring Drive (5R66 movement, 72 hour power reserve, 24-hour hand (dual time display function), so GMT) 200m water resistance, Comfotex titanium case with Diashield super-hard coating, sapphire crystal with super-clear coating, double-lock clasp with push-button release, so most probably comes on a bracelet, diameter 44.8 mm, lug-to-lug height 50.9 mm, thickness 14.7 mm, screw case-back, 530,000 JPY excluding tax. Screen-shots taken from SEIKO Japan's own web-site, must have been put on there early:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bs-fvQSnT0u/
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDB023
> 
> Sounds like it might be similar to the 5R66 SBDB017/SBDB018 Transocean GMT diver but slightly smaller in all dimensions (SBDB017/8 are 45 mm diameter, 51.67 mm lug-to-lug height, 15.41 mm thick), or possibly a smaller SBDB003 Landmaster but with GMT (SBDB003 is 45 mm diameter, 53.5 mm lug-to-lug height, 15.5 mm thick). Still big, but going in the right direction.


Doubt that it is a diver as it will supplied with a leather strap. Scheduled to be released in July 2019.


----------



## yonsson

phyrblyr said:


> Stealth Case like Save the Ocean v.2 with Black details?
> 
> I'm exciting now!!


Probably a Save the ocean, no?


----------



## fluence4

41mm quartz.


----------



## dt75

fluence4 said:


> 41mm quartz.
> View attachment 13828913
> View attachment 13828911


What is this? More info please?!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

countdown bezel ruins it


----------



## Cosmodromedary

Neat! It's like a modernized Spork 2.0.
Field watch dial, diver style case, mission countdown timing bezel, classic bond strap... 
The date window is perfectly positioned, and the lack of "X meter water resistant - quartz" text on the dial keeps it from looking too busy.
The endlinks look folded, and the crown looks a bit unsure of itself, but all in all, it looks like someone there has been paying attention to trends. This will sell.


----------



## yonsson

JimmyMack75 said:


> Tudor-style teaser


Isn't that just a photo of a a 6105? 
The SLA017 doesn't have the old stamped dial with sharp edges of the indices so I doubt a new 6105 would have.


----------



## huangcjz

dt75 said:


> What is this? More info please?!


I wouldn't get too excited. These are more of the SEIKO Japan Original Watch custom watches: https://original.seiko-watch.co.jp/model-design/model/

They each have a minimum order quantity of 100 pieces, and a lead time of around 3.5 months: https://original.seiko-watch.co.jp/model-design/model/se-6s.html

You'd need someone who speaks Japanese to order them, and they'd probably have to be based in Japan - SEIKO might only ship to Japan, or SEIKO might only ship the samples to somewhere in Japan for review, and you'd need someone to review the samples.

I wish SEIKO would make these series of watches into standard models that they sell normally - their designs are pretty good in general.

This one in particular though looks a bit too busy for my taste. Bezel insert looks interesting, though - the numbers used for the type-face look like the ones used on some models of the Poor Man's 62MAS 70m sport diver.


----------



## huangcjz

Kian said:


> Doubt that it is a diver as it will supplied with a leather strap. Scheduled to be released in July 2019.


Oh, interesting, thanks! I'm usually more interested in watches other than divers' watches, so it's good to see SEIKO coming out with more of them. Far out of my price range in any case, though.


----------



## huangcjz

JimmyMack75 said:


> What is the consensus on price of original 6105's if the Willard is reissued? Will they go up like the 6159 and MAS or will they drop?


Everything else has gone up - the 6309 went up too when the SRP777 etc. came out - so why wouldn't the 6105 go up too? I'm betting that the 6139 will go up when there's a re-issue too. I really should find myself one before that happens, but I need to do a lot of research into what original parts and a good example look like versus what after-market parts look like first, and I don't have time, which is rapidly running out before this year's Baselworld...


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> Everything else has gone up - the 6309 went up too when the SRP777 etc. came out - so why wouldn't the 6105 go up too? I'm betting that the 6139 will go up when there's a re-issue too. I really should find myself one before that happens, but I need to do a lot of research into what original parts and a good example look like versus what after-market parts look like first, and I don't have time, which is rapidly running out before this year's Baselworld...


Well, correction:
62MAS: Was never popular and therefore cheap. Price went up when the SLA017 was released. 
6309: Was popular and cheap. Is still cheap after the SRP released, hardly any difference. 
6159: Was expensive, shot high when the SLA025 released but have now gone down in price to the same prices as before the release. 
6139: Popular but still cheap, will probably sky rocket if SEIKO pushes the history well. 
6105: Have already doubled in price the last 5 years and are now pretty hard to track down.

So, will the prices rise when SEIKO releases historical models of the 6139 & 6105? Surely the Pogue, but I don't think the 6105 will skyrocket. There will be an increase of course, but I don't think the prices will double.

The issue with the 6105 is that they are a pain to get water resistant since the crown gasket is integrated in the crown. If SEIKO were to release a 1:1 replacement crown for the original, then the sky is the limit for the still very popular 6105.

For me personally, I'm not going to buy one just because of the crown issue. Having a crown that's not secure against moisture is pretty much like driving a car without a door.


----------



## Rocat

yonsson said:


> Well, correction:
> 62MAS: Was never popular and therefore cheap. Price went up when the SLA017 was released.
> 6309: Was popular and cheap. Is still cheap after the SRP released, hardly any difference.
> 6159: Was expensive, shot high when the SLA025 released but have now gone down in price to the same prices as before the release.
> 6139: Popular but still cheap, will probably sky rocket if SEIKO pushes the history well.
> 6105: Have already doubled in price the last 5 years and are now pretty hard to track down.
> 
> So, will the prices rise when SEIKO releases historical models of the 6139 & 6105? Surely the Pogue, but I don't think the 6105 will skyrocket. There will be an increase of course, but I don't think the prices will double.
> 
> The issue with the 6105 is that they are a pain to get water resistant since the crown gasket is integrated in the crown. If SEIKO were to release a 1:1 replacement crown for the original, then the sky is the limit for the still very popular 6105.
> 
> For me personally, I'm not going to buy one just because of the crown issue. *Having a crown that's not secure against moisture is pretty much like driving a car without a door.*


I'm going to make a T-Shirt out that slogan.


----------



## yonsson

So... no news about the specs of the upcoming Sumo gen 3?
Sapphire? Ceramic bezel or bezel inlay? Seems a little unnecessary to upgrade a mid range watch without some significant changes?


----------



## humphrj

yonsson said:


> The issue with the 6105 is that they are a pain to get water resistant since the crown gasket is integrated in the crown. If SEIKO were to release a 1:1 replacement crown for the original, then the sky is the limit for the still very popular 6105.
> 
> For me personally, I'm not going to buy one just because of the crown issue. Having a crown that's not secure against moisture is pretty much like driving a car without a door.


It wouldn't stop me. There's a tried and tested crown rebuild procedure for the 6105 now. Performed by Spencer Klein, Duncan and probably a few others also.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

yonsson said:


> So... no news about the specs of the upcoming Sumo gen 3?
> Sapphire? Ceramic bezel or bezel inlay? Seems a little unnecessary to upgrade a mid range watch without some significant changes?


Based on the alleged price (629 EUR), I can't imagine it's the same 6R sumo with any kind of upgrade. I'd guess it's either 4R with sapphire, or just a straight re-release.


----------



## yonsson

humphrj said:


> It wouldn't stop me. There's a tried and tested crown rebuild procedure for the 6105 now. Performed by Spencer Klein, Duncan and probably a few others also.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I know. There has been triple gasket screw down mods and so on forever. Some also bend open the closure and refit gaskets. I have a lot of faith in the way Duncan fixes issues but I've still not seen a solution I would trust fully, might have missed something though.


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> Based on the alleged price (629 EUR), I can't imagine it's the same 6R sumo with any kind of upgrade. I'd guess it's either 4R with sapphire, or just a straight re-release.











Perhaps a reintroduction of the SBDC027 bezel inlay?


----------



## TheJubs

yonsson said:


> Perhaps a reintroduction of the SBDC027 bezel inlay?


I hope so. So much better than the current sumo.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

yonsson said:


> Perhaps a reintroduction of the SBDC027 bezel inlay?


I am just going to assume it will be uh "upgraded" with Monster hands and cyclops and be preemptively disappointed.


----------



## Cobia

Reality is that basically every company is upping their prices, it should come as no revelation as Seikos been doing it for a while now.


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> Reality is that basically every company is upping their prices, it should come as no revelation as Seikos been doing it for a while now.


They need to upgrade that ...... 6R15 movement first. It's so inconsistent.


----------



## yonsson

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I am just going to assume it will be uh "upgraded" with Monster hands andantes cyclops and be preemptively disappointed.


Sounds probable. Someone at the design department is really liking the new Prospex hands, most others are sceptics.


----------



## Cobia

yeah they need t


Galaga said:


> They need to upgrade that ...... 6R15 movement first. It's so inconsistent.


Yeah agree, they should be giving something extra for the increase but having said that, prices are just going up across the board, think we're just gonna have to get used to it.


----------



## huangcjz

I hope they stick with a 6R in it rather than down-grading to a 4R - it's easier and cheaper to up-grade the bezel insert to ceramic and the crystal to sapphire yourself than to find and install a NE15. The 3rd gen Monsters just released with a 6R still at the same price-point as the previous 3rd gen Monsters, which is less than the rumoured price-point of the new Sumos, give me hope.

It could just be that since the Sumo has been JDM only until now, they're just making it international officially, like they have been doing with more models recently with previously JDM-only models like the Cocktail Times and MM300 etc., with not that many substantive changes, like when they introduced the Prospex logo to their watches previously.


----------



## JoeOBrien

huangcjz said:


> It could just be that since the Sumo has been JDM only until now, they're just making it international officially, like they have been doing with more models recently with previously JDM-only models like the Cocktail Times and MM300 etc., with not that many substantive changes, like when they introduced the Prospex logo to their watches previously.


I think that's likely, if for no other reason than the price point for auto divers between a turtle and a SBDC is currently empty, so a Sumo at 649 EUR makes sense. The sticking point is whether or not those leaked model numbers were correct. If 'SPD' was a typo of 'SRPD', then it means 4R.


----------



## 001

paolo83 said:


> The one in the middle with the blue ring is so incredibly beautiful. Wonder what it's gonna cost when it comes out &#55358;&#56596;


I regret having seen it already. Now I gotta rethink my 2019 plans.


----------



## JoeOBrien

paolo83 said:


> The one in the middle with the blue ring is so incredibly beautiful. Wonder what it's gonna cost when it comes out ��


They're out in the UK now. That one is about £1900ish, so probably about $2100 or thereabouts. I tried the rubber strap one, amazing how small it is now compared to my own Astron that is 46mm. The hand movement is still not especially fast compared to Citizen's best GPS models, but I'm talking 1 or 2 seconds here, so that's a nitpick. My 8X Astron takes 1 minute to go from London to New York time, the new 5X takes 5 seconds 
I read somewhere that DST setting is automatic, not sure if that's true.

EDIT: Yup, $2100


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> I hope they stick with a 6R in it rather than down-grading to a 4R - it's easier and cheaper to up-grade the bezel insert to ceramic and the crystal to sapphire yourself than to find and install a NE15. The 3rd gen Monsters just released with a 6R still at the same price-point as the previous 3rd gen Monsters, which is less than the rumoured price-point of the new Sumos, give me hope.
> 
> It could just be that since the Sumo has been JDM only until now, they're just making it international officially, like they have been doing with more models recently with previously JDM-only models like the Cocktail Times and MM300 etc., with not that many substantive changes, like when they introduced the Prospex logo to their watches previously.


Cocktails, mm300 and Sumos have been sold in EU for approximately 10 years, they are not and have not been JDM models, they have just not been sold in every SEIKO store. The same goes for the SARB-models which some call JDM.


----------



## huangcjz

JoeOBrien said:


> The sticking point is whether or not those leaked model numbers were correct. If 'SPD' was a typo of 'SRPD', then it means 4R.


I don't think they can have been a typo for "SRPD", because I think the numbers were 001 and 003, and we already have the SRPD01 and SRPD03, and the SRPA/B/C/D ranges have always had 2-number suffixes, not 3-number ones. I guess we'll just have to wait and see!



yonsson said:


> Cocktails, mm300 and Sumos have been sold in EU for approximately 10 years, they are not and have not been JDM models, they have just not been sold in every SEIKO store. The same goes for the SARB-models which some call JDM.


I thought they had only been sold in some, but not all, SEIKO Boutiques? There aren't that many SEIKO Boutiques around, let alone compared to how many third-party non-exclusive-SEIKO Authorised Dealers there are, plus you can't get discounts from the Boutiques. Even the London SEIKO Boutique which has them explicitly calls them "JDM" models, as in "we only have these usually Japan-only models because we're a Boutique and they're exclusive to us", like with the gold GS Snowflake - they used to have a single display case where they'd group most of the JDM SEIKO (non-GS) models together, but now they're more spread around the different cases - and they've had pretty poor stock levels of them in the past - it was chance whether you'd be able to find a SARB, SDGM, MM300 (pre-the new international ones) etc. in there, they would go months at a time without stock of them. For example, they're not listed on the SEIKO U.K. website, so they're not officially part of SEIKO U.K.'s model range.


----------



## dt75

yonsson said:


> Perhaps a reintroduction of the SBDC027 bezel inlay?


I wish the newer 62MAS reissues had these dial and hands


----------



## phyrblyr

another limited edition alert zZ z z


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> I thought they had only been sold in some, but not all, SEIKO Boutiques? There aren't that many SEIKO Boutiques around, let alone compared to how many third-party non-exclusive-SEIKO Authorised Dealers there are, plus you can't get discounts from the Boutiques. Even the London SEIKO Boutique which has them explicitly calls them "JDM" models, as in "we only have these usually Japan-only models because we're a Boutique and they're exclusive to us", like with the gold GS Snowflake - they used to have a single display case where they'd group most of the JDM SEIKO (non-GS) models together, but now they're more spread around the different cases - and they've had pretty poor stock levels of them in the past - it was chance whether you'd be able to find a SARB, SDGM, MM300 (pre-the new international ones) etc. in there, they would go months at a time without stock of them. For example, they're not listed on the SEIKO U.K. website, so they're not officially part of SEIKO U.K.'s model range.


You are aware that EU is larger than The UK right?  UK is far far behind pretty much everyone else when it comes to SEIKO and GS, both when it comes to stock and pricing. The Boutique staff is clearly lying or misinformed. The gold accents Snowflake isn't JDM either, our GS ADs has it in stock. We had it in stock in Sweden before it got on display in the US as well.


----------



## yankeexpress

dt75 said:


> I wish the newer 62MAS reissues had these dial and hands


They did...



SLA017


----------



## dt75

yankeexpress said:


> They did...
> 
> 
> 
> SLA017


I meant the more affordable 62MAS-ish

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## huckson

phyrblyr said:


> another limited edition alert zZ z z
> 
> View attachment 13836795


----------



## Biggles3

SRPD15K1 Yellow/Blue Tuna.
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1239364602884912&id=405244209630293










Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Kosmo5

Wish Seiko would start giving more love to Mid-size <42mm Divers this year. All of their new lines are bigger than Panerais.


----------



## Ross13

Think this is legit? A "baby sumo"?


----------



## Ross13

Here we go. Should have done this originally...


----------



## Ross13

And another...


----------



## Ross13

Apparently that model has been out for a minute and I completely missed it LOL. My bad.


----------



## fluence4

Oh man this thing is so damn hideous.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Ross13 said:


> Think this is legit? A "baby sumo"?


Since it has virtually no relation to a Sumo, in looks or any other department, I'd have to say no.


----------



## JimmyMack75

JoeOBrien said:


> Since it has virtually no relation to a Sumo, in looks or any other department, I'd have to say no.


Yeah, a 100m WR non-Prospex 'Baby Sumo' because someone with advanced cataracts said it was.


----------



## Cobia

Ross13 said:


> And another...
> View attachment 13842557


''Baby Sumo'', thats an insult to Sumos, its not even a dive watch.


----------



## davym2112

Saw them in the shops for a while now, absolutely nothing like a sumo 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying

davym2112 said:


> Saw them in the shops for a while now, absolutely nothing like a sumo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


perhaps from the butt end...


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Agreed, that watch is an insult to the sumo.

Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## JoeOBrien

Poor SRPB53. Seiko's keeping a tight ship, preventing leaks. So this unfortunate watch gets bashed for a full page for lack of anything else to discuss. :'(


----------



## dim.ply

*****, it’s just a watch.
Baby Sumo or not, it isn’t meant to be a diver anyways. Just a Seiko 5.
To answer his question, that watch has been out for a minute. But I see that he also noticed that himself.
Be civil, guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwrickma24

huckson said:


> phyrblyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> another limited edition alert zZ z z
> 
> View attachment 13836795
Click to expand...

My first Tuna! Very excited to have one coming from Singapore


----------



## Rocat

Biggles3 said:


> SRPD15K1 Yellow/Blue Tuna.
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1239364602884912&id=405244209630293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Great! Another yellow sunburst Seiko. Come on Seiko, bring back the matte yellow dial.


----------



## Dobr

Am I the only one who thinks sunburst dials look cheap and tacky? Yes, bring back the matte dials instead of sunburst for the sake of forced upscaling.


----------



## hedd

Understated grey sunburst looks nice, and I love my Alpinist, but matte on divers for sure. 

I really want to like that fire monster, but i'm leaning toward thinking it's too tacky.


----------



## davym2112

Dobr said:


> Am I the only one who thinks sunburst dials look cheap and tacky? Yes, bring back the matte dials instead of sunburst for the sake of forced upscaling.


I agree, I was looking forward to the recent orange turtle but under certain light the dial goes an almost salmon pink colour which is hideous.

Some of the Greens have worked ok and the dark blue and grey look good. Yellow and orange definately not but of course that's just my humble opinion.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Rocat said:


> Great! Another yellow sunburst Seiko. Come on Seiko, bring back the matte yellow dial.


I'm holding out for a matte green Monster dial. Perchance to dream.


----------



## jmai

Dobr said:


> Am I the only one who thinks sunburst dials look cheap and tacky? Yes, bring back the matte dials instead of sunburst for the sake of forced upscaling.


I like matte dials when they're paired with an aluminum bezel insert. Matt dials and deep glossy ceramic inserts just don't mix well in my opinion.


----------



## yonsson

Dobr said:


> Am I the only one who thinks sunburst dials look cheap and tacky? Yes, bring back the matte dials instead of sunburst for the sake of forced upscaling.


I agree. Sunburst has nothing to do on a diver's watch, it's very bad for legibility, especially in direct sunlight. That's the only reason I sold my SLA017, that dial has a sunburst dial that's too prominent, it doesn't have the subtle sunburst dial that the original 62MAS had. And of course, printed, not applied logo, that irritates the begeezes out of me.


----------



## knightRider

Dobr said:


> Am I the only one who thinks sunburst dials look cheap and tacky? Yes, bring back the matte dials instead of sunburst for the sake of forced upscaling.


Yes. Love sunburst. More interesting than dull colours..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## alexus87

Dobr said:


> Am I the only one who thinks sunburst dials look cheap and tacky? Yes, bring back the matte dials instead of sunburst for the sake of forced upscaling.


I love Sunburst dials, even more so if they are glossy, those are the cat's tits.

The way they change colour/shade depending on how the light hits the dial and and the effect when you turn your wrist is amazing. I much prefer a sunburst dial to a regular matte one

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75

dim.ply said:


> *****, it's just a watch.
> Baby Sumo or not, it isn't meant to be a diver anyways. Just a Seiko 5.
> To answer his question, that watch has been out for a minute. But I see that he also noticed that himself.
> Be civil, guys!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who's being uncivil? I only saw comments on the term 'baby Sumo' being used by an online seller. When it is anything but.


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> I agree. Sunburst has nothing to do on a diver's watch, it's very bad for legibility, especially in direct sunlight. That's the only reason I sold my SLA017, that dial has a sunburst dial that's too prominent, it doesn't have the subtle sunburst dial that the original 62MAS had. And of course, printed, not applied logo, that irritates the begeezes out of me.


Interesting I'll have to pay more attention next time outdoors. In Texas we get plenty of sun and I work in an industry that I am outside a lot but I have never noticed a legibility problem on my SLA017 in almost 2 years of ownership.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I'm holding out for a matte green Monster dial. Perchance to dream.


Don't hold your breath on that wish. lol

Off topic but:

I have found the best green matte dial (at least for me) is the Deep Blue Master1000 in green.

Here is a picture of mine that has since gone away to a new owner.


----------



## kamonjj

valuewatchguy said:


> Interesting I'll have to pay more attention next time outdoors. In Texas we get plenty of sun and I work in an industry that I am outside a lot but I have never noticed a legibility problem on my SLA017 in almost 2 years of ownership.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I concur, I hadn't run into that issue either. First I've heard anyone bring it up.


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> Interesting I'll have to pay more attention next time outdoors. In Texas we get plenty of sun and I work in an industry that I am outside a lot but I have never noticed a legibility problem on my SLA017 in almost 2 years of ownership.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Compared to a matte dial...


----------



## Cobia

Dobr said:


> Am I the only one who thinks sunburst dials look cheap and tacky? Yes, bring back the matte dials instead of sunburst for the sake of forced upscaling.


Agree, but Seiko have a history of doing pretty good sunbursts, most of which are fairly subtile.
Deep blue sunbursts on the other hand, id agree with you there that they can look cheap and tacky, poorly chosen shades, too bright, they overcook their markers and shiny details too.

Id definitely like to see seiko do more matte dials though, totally with you there.


----------



## Cobia

dim.ply said:


> *****, it's just a watch.
> Baby Sumo or not, it isn't meant to be a diver anyways. Just a Seiko 5.
> To answer his question, that watch has been out for a minute. But I see that he also noticed that himself.
> Be civil, guys!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who's not being civil?


----------



## JimmyMack75

Cobia said:


> Who's not being civil?


I just want to know how you get to be a mod after 27 posts


----------



## Toshk

SBPX121










And black dial on strap SBPX123










Great looking and affordable.


----------



## manofrolex

These sunburst dials suck


----------



## JimmyMack75

jmanlay said:


> These sunburst dials suck


Only green watch I'd ever buy bro


----------



## manofrolex

JimmyMack75 said:


> Only green watch I'd ever buy bro


Me too


----------



## Terry Lennox

Toshk said:


> SBPX121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And black dial on strap SBPX123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking and affordable.


Another great looking solar. If it were automatic I could get excited.


----------



## mefuzzy

jmanlay said:


> These sunburst dials suck


Aye!










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub1680

I want to know more about this new Spring Drive GMT diver. Even though it's too big.


----------



## Tom_W

Sub1680 said:


> I want to know more about this new Spring Drive GMT diver. Even though it's too big.


What is this you speak of?


----------



## Mike Ibz

Has anyone found a leaked image or render/patent drawings of the SLA033 yet?


----------



## huangcjz

Sub1680 said:


> I want to know more about this new Spring Drive GMT diver. Even though it's too big.





Tom_W said:


> What is this you speak of?


I guess they mean the SBDB023.

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDB023

It seems like it's probably not a diver, but probably a Landmaster instead, as someone found out that it comes on a leather strap. No other info out yet.



Mike Ibz said:


> Has anyone found a leaked image or render/patent drawings of the SLA033 yet?


Not that I know of. Images will probably come at around the end of the month, based on most previous years. I'm afraid I may have posted about it too early and they've clamped down now, since the info's been removed now - perhaps I should've held on about posting about it until images/more info about it came out.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> I guess they mean the SBDB023.
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDB023
> 
> It seems like it's probably not a diver, but probably a Landmaster instead, as someone found out that it comes on a leather strap. No other info out yet.


Most def not a diver! Super clear coating means inner and outer AR (never used on GS or diver's) . SBDB is a Prospex reference. Modern Landmasters doesn't have 200m wr so I have no good guesses.

If it was a diver it would have said:
"200m water resistance suitable for air diving" and the WR-logo would be different. So we might be looking at some sort of SBGE001-Prospex model.


----------



## Sassi

yonsson said:


> Most def not a diver! Super clear coating means inner and outer AR (never used on GS or diver's) . SBDB is a Prospex reference. Modern Landmasters doesn't have 200m wr so I have no good guesses.
> 
> If it was a diver it would have said:
> "200m water resistance suitable for air diving" and the WR-logo would be different. So we might be looking at some sort of SBGE001-Prospex model.


Wow, never knew super clear means that. Got to be careful now not to scratch the outer coating on my SJE073J1. I thought it was only on the under side of the crystal.


----------



## Watch19

Toshk said:


> SBPX121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And black dial on strap SBPX123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking and affordable.


Sort of a SARB033 Lite. Nice and clean design. Glad Seiko used a black on white date wheel.


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> Most def not a diver! Super clear coating means inner and outer AR (never used on GS or diver's) . SBDB is a Prospex reference. Modern Landmasters doesn't have 200m wr so I have no good guesses.
> 
> If it was a diver it would have said:
> "200m water resistance suitable for air diving" and the WR-logo would be different. So we might be looking at some sort of SBGE001-Prospex model.


Brilliant analysis as usual! But why not new Landmaster with 200m WR?


----------



## yankeexpress

Watch19 said:


> Sort of a SARB033 Lite. Nice and clean design. Glad Seiko used a black on white date wheel.


It is white on black date wheel


----------



## Watch19

yankeexpress said:


> It is white on black date wheel


That's right. I got it backwards.
Thanks


----------



## Mike Ibz

yonsson said:


> Most def not a diver! Super clear coating means inner and outer AR (never used on GS or diver's) . SBDB is a Prospex reference. Modern Landmasters doesn't have 200m wr so I have no good guesses.
> 
> If it was a diver it would have said:
> "200m water resistance suitable for air diving" and the WR-logo would be different. So we might be looking at some sort of SBGE001-Prospex model.


I've just converted the Yen price of this watch to pounds and it comes to £3698.

Also is the "Calendar-linked time difference adjustment function" a long way of saying a GMT hand?

All of which has me tingling but it's a beast at just under 45mm wide!


----------



## Mike Ibz

Yonsson, I think you've called it with the SBGE001 similarities.


----------



## lightspire

*Grand Seiko Elegance Collection*









*A new manual-winding caliber. *
Caliber 9S63 offers a small seconds hand at the nine o'clock position and a power reserve indicator at three o'clock.
Caliber 9S63 has a power reserve of 72 hours and delivers an accuracy rate of +5 to -3 seconds a day.










*A new slim profile.*
The stainless steel cases are polished by a special Zaratsu method created to accentuate the beauty of the curved surfaces. The dials and the sapphire crystals are also curved to give the watches a classic look.

The minute and power reserve indicator hands are bent by the skilled hands of Grand Seiko's craftsmen and women to follow exactly the domed contour of the dials.

*SBGK005*
Limited edition of 1,500 pcs
Elegance Collection Blue Dial Limited edition - Available in March 2019
Mt. Iwate pattern is adopted for the first time in a curved dial.
The sapphire crystals is also curved to give the watches a classic look.


*SBGK006*
Elegance Collection 18KYG case - Available in July 2019


*SBGK004*
Limited edition of 150 pcs
18K rose gold case (Jet black Urushi dial) Limited Edition - Available in March 2019


*SBGK002*
Limited edition of 150 pcs
18K rose gold case (Suki-Urushi dial) Limited Edition - Available in March 2019


*Blue accents for the movement and the case back. *
The blue lion mark and tempered screws can be seen through the sapphire case back.










Source: https://www.grand-seiko.com/ca-en/special/newthindress/


----------



## depwnz

Damn this small second doesn't look so Seiko but amazing at the same time....


----------



## ahonobaka

Right in line with the $7-10k new dress watch line we were hinted at. Hope it’s just the tip of the iceberg this year! Couldn’t stop drooling at the steel blue Iwate when images started circulating this evening


----------



## yonsson

Toshk said:


> Brilliant analysis as usual! But why not new Landmaster with 200m WR?


Just to tease the customers into buying a diver's watch as well?


----------



## phyrblyr

raffle @BAPE Japan on 9/2/2019


----------



## phyrblyr




----------



## huwp

phyrblyr said:


> raffle @BAPE Japan on 9/2/2019
> 
> View attachment 13862895


Looks like a Mohawk without the mohawk bezel.


----------



## johnMcKlane

lets make some guess !!

the case will be 46mm ....


----------



## GirchyGirchy

huwp said:


> Looks like a Mohawk without the mohawk bezel.


Looks awful - camo dial does a good job of hiding the hands.


----------



## GregoryD

lightspire said:


> *Grand Seiko Elegance Collection*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A new manual-winding caliber. *
> Caliber 9S63 offers a small seconds hand at the nine o'clock position and a power reserve indicator at three o'clock.
> Caliber 9S63 has a power reserve of 72 hours and delivers an accuracy rate of +5 to -3 seconds a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A new slim profile.*
> The stainless steel cases are polished by a special Zaratsu method created to accentuate the beauty of the curved surfaces. The dials and the sapphire crystals are also curved to give the watches a classic look.
> 
> The minute and power reserve indicator hands are bent by the skilled hands of Grand Seiko's craftsmen and women to follow exactly the domed contour of the dials.
> 
> *SBGK005*
> Limited edition of 1,500 pcs
> Elegance Collection Blue Dial Limited edition - Available in March 2019
> Mt. Iwate pattern is adopted for the first time in a curved dial.
> The sapphire crystals is also curved to give the watches a classic look.
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.grand-seiko.com/ca-en/special/newthindress/


Seiko calls these "thin" and they're almost 12mm thick!? That's so unnecessarily thick for a watch with a manual movement.


----------



## wilson_smyth

GregoryD said:


> Seiko calls these "thin" and they're almost 12mm thick!? That's so unnecessarily thick for a watch with a manual movement.


Im really interested in a new dress watch but the size and the price increase has just excluded seiko.
SARX series are nice, but about 300 dollars to pricy and about 3mm to large.

Is it really a minority of people that want a 37-39mm dress watch in the 400-700 euro category?


----------



## johnMcKlane

wilson_smyth said:


> Im really interested in a new dress watch but the size and the price increase has just excluded seiko.
> SARX series are nice, but about 300 dollars to pricy and about 3mm to large.
> 
> Is it really a minority of people that want a 37-39mm dress watch in the 400-700 euro category?


The sarx is really really nice !

have you heard about Sarb033, those are really awesome !


----------



## JoeOBrien

GregoryD said:


> Seiko calls these "thin" and they're almost 12mm thick!? That's so unnecessarily thick for a watch with a manual movement.


I'm actually surprised they're no thicker than the likes of the SBGW231 (although that has a box sapphire). Remember that the new movement has an extra complication in the PR indicator, yet it seems to be about the same thickness as the 9S64.

GS movements are thick because of the long PR, for one thing (wider mainspring). The relatively thick hands and markers are probably another factor in overall thickness.


----------



## wilson_smyth

johnMcKlane said:


> The sarx is really really nice !
> 
> have you heard about Sarb033, those are really awesome !


Yep, I have worn a (borrowed) one for a while, lovely watch but they are discontinued. Id rather buy new than 2nd hand if i can.


----------



## wilson_smyth

johnMcKlane said:


> The sarx is really really nice !
> 
> have you heard about Sarb033, those are really awesome !


Yep, I have worn a (borrowed) one for a while, lovely watch but they are discontinued. Id rather buy new than 2nd hand if i can.


----------



## Seikogi

GregoryD said:


> Seiko calls these "thin" and they're almost 12mm thick!? That's so unnecessarily thick for a watch with a manual movement.


Oh my.. first I read slimmer profile and was like wow. So good looking! Especially the power reserve looking so tastefully done!

Then you hit me with 12mm on a manual wind -.-

That is thicker than my 300m automatic diver, as thick as a vostok amphibia autmatic sans crystal and 4-5mm thicker than my King Seiko. What's wrong with them :/

Sure some like thick divers but dress watches on leather?!


----------



## georgefl74

Seikogi said:


> Oh my.. first I read slimmer profile and was like wow. So good looking! Especially the power reserve looking so tastefully done!
> 
> Then you hit me with 12mm on a manual wind -.-
> 
> That is thicker than my 300m automatic diver, as thick as a vostok amphibia autmatic sans crystal and 4-5mm thicker than my King Seiko. What's wrong with them :/
> 
> Sure some like thick divers but dress watches on leather?!


The curved sapphire glass probably contributes a lot to that height


----------



## huangcjz

wilson_smyth said:


> Yep, I have worn a (borrowed) one for a while, lovely watch but they are discontinued. Id rather buy new than 2nd hand if i can.


You can still buy the SARBs new, they come up for sale at not too bad prices on eBay and Amazon pretty often. You can still buy SARB065 new, and that was discontinued 2 years ago. The SARB033/035/017 were only discontinued less than a year ago. SEIKO made lots of these because they were popular, so there's still a lot of stock left over from sellers that hasn't sold yet even after they stopped manufacturing them.


----------



## Snaggletooth

wilson_smyth said:


> Yep, I have worn a (borrowed) one for a while, lovely watch but they are discontinued. Id rather buy new than 2nd hand if i can.


https://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_SARB033_Watch_p/sarb033.htm


----------



## johnMcKlane

wilson_smyth said:


> Yep, I have worn a (borrowed) one for a while, lovely watch but they are discontinued. Id rather buy new than 2nd hand if i can.


check this out !


----------



## Friday

New GS collection is out


----------



## agentdaffy007

I am in love with my SBGW253. Probably the best looking handwind GS out there.

As for thickness, we have to factor in the large hands, the long power reserve and the fact that it beats at 28800.


----------



## ahonobaka

I think we also have to come to terms that GS (at least in it’s modern form) considers thickness a good thing in terms of durability and resilience (shock protection etc). I think they’d reserve slimmer for Credor whereas GS is supposed to embody daily wear luxury (even if it’s the Elegance collection lol)


----------



## JoeOBrien

Yeah until they eventually develop a thinner base calibre, GS watches are going to be thick. And since the current 9S is only 8 years old, I don't see that happening very soon.


----------



## Mike Ibz

Seikogi said:


> Oh my.. first I read slimmer profile and was like wow. So good looking! Especially the power reserve looking so tastefully done!
> 
> Then you hit me with 12mm on a manual wind -.-
> 
> That is thicker than my 300m automatic diver, as thick as a vostok amphibia autmatic sans crystal and 4-5mm thicker than my King Seiko. What's wrong with them :/
> 
> Sure some like thick divers but dress watches on leather?!


To be fair it's 11.6mm and my experience of GS is that they make the height work by looking smaller, plus if there's domed crystal accounting for 1mm of the height I bet the watch actually wears and looks slimmer in the metal. Plus I have to say they look GREAT, really beautiful and I can definitely see myself with one of these. A really good start for GS!


----------



## Mike Ibz

Damn it! The rose gold one with red dial is 31,400 euro 

The more I look at it the more I want it. I bet it's a stunner in the metal! Does anyone want my left Kidney for 30,000 euro?


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> Yeah until they eventually develop a thinner base calibre, GS watches are going to be thick. And since the current 9S is only 8 years old, I don't see that happening very soon.


Don't kill my dreams. 
The 6L opens up the possibility for a thinner 9S so I think it's coming sooner than later. The good thing about today's releases is that they are announced less than two months before Baselworld. That surely must mean they've got even better models coming. I still think my mechanical chrono GS predictions will come true.


----------



## ThomasH

.



yonsson said:


> I still think my mechanical chrono GS predictions will come true.


Dear sir,

I am sure your predictions are "up there" somewhere on the thread, but could you enable me and repeat them here? Hand--wind? Chronometer or Chronograph? :think:

- Thomas

.


----------



## adi4

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> Dear sir,
> 
> I am sure your predictions are "up there" somewhere on the thread, but could you enable me and repeat them here? Hand--wind? Chronometer or Chronograph? :think:
> 
> - Thomas
> 
> .


Seeing as a mechanical chronograph is the only thing really missing in the GS lineup, I'm guessing that's what yonsson meant. And I agree, they'd probably do pretty well with a mechanical chronograph (non-SD) in the lineup.

Don't think Seiko has labeled anything a "Chronometer" since the 90's, right?


----------



## ahonobaka

^Not to mention a certain anniversary this year that Seiko should capitalize on...


----------



## Mike Ibz

ahonobaka said:


> ^Not to mention a certain anniversary this year that Seiko should capitalize on...


Don't get me started. I cry myself to sleep every night; longing to see a Pogue re-issue.


----------



## wilson_smyth

johnMcKlane said:


> check this out !


Yea, I saw this, but notice the price jump! the are up to 500 dollars.
After shipping, tax and handling fee by customs this will be almost 700 dollars!

Its my own fault for not buying it 18 months ago!


----------



## JoeOBrien

yonsson said:


> Don't kill my dreams.
> The 6L opens up the possibility for a thinner 9S so I think it's coming sooner than later. The good thing about today's releases is that they are announced less than two months before Baselworld. That surely must mean they've got even better models coming. I still think my mechanical chrono GS predictions will come true.


I could see them developing a thin calibre, but with reduced PR. Or same PR but with multiple barrels in a more haute horlogerie style, only for upper-end pieces. But now that they've made this new calibre, that seems less likely 

A mechanical chrono is a given this year. Actually because I'm a nerd I was looking at Seiko patents recently, and there was one for what seemed to be a vertical clutch spring, made using MEMs. I think it was from 2014 though. Not sure if they'd use MEMs for making 8R parts.


----------



## Mike Ibz

ahonobaka said:


> ^Not to mention a certain anniversary this year that Seiko should capitalize on...


I gave you fair warning on this topic...

Just look at her!! Now imagine her with razor sharp lines that are true to the original but with a great integrated bracelet, and a nice smooth pusher action...erm...got to go!


----------



## yonsson

ThomasH said:


> .
> Dear sir,
> 
> I am sure your predictions are "up there" somewhere on the thread, but could you enable me and repeat them here? Hand--wind? Chronometer or Chronograph? :think:
> 
> - Thomas
> .


Already answered, but yes, an automatic mechanical GS chronograph in one of two versions to celebrate the 50th anniversary of the first automatic chronograph released by SEIKO 1969.

A yellow chrono to celebrate the Pogue is also a given, most likely as a quartz though, I think a yellow dialed GS chrono is too crazy, even for SEIKO.


----------



## kamonjj

yonsson said:


> Already answered, but yes, an automatic mechanical GS chronograph in one of two versions to celebrate the 50th anniversary of the first automatic chronograph released by SEIKO 1969.
> 
> A yellow chrono to celebrate the Pogue is also a given, most likely as a quartz though, I think a yellow dialed GS chrono is too crazy, even for SEIKO.


A quartz pogue? That could absolutely be my first chrono!


----------



## manofrolex

kamonjj said:


> A quartz pogue? That could absolutely be my first chrono!


Don't forget this one Bro K


----------



## Mike Ibz

yonsson said:


> Already answered, but yes, an automatic mechanical GS chronograph in one of two versions to celebrate the 50th anniversary of the first automatic chronograph released by SEIKO 1969.
> 
> A yellow chrono to celebrate the Pogue is also a given, most likely as a quartz though, I think a yellow dialed GS chrono is too crazy, even for SEIKO.


A QUARTZ POGUE?! Why would you say something like that?! I'm not sure what would be worse; having no Pogue reissue or having one that is a beautiful reissue with a quartz movement inside. That will haunt me tonight.


----------



## huangcjz

Mike Ibz said:


> A QUARTZ POGUE?! Why would you say something like that?! I'm not sure what would be worse; having no Pogue reissue or having one that is a beautiful reissue with a quartz movement inside. That will haunt me tonight.


I actually hope that they do an affordable mecha-quartz version in addition to a mechanical one. Mechanical chronographs are too expensive and out-of-reach for a lot of people. Seiko's current ones start at about $2,000 USD, and any 6139 re-issue would surely be more than that.


----------



## Mike Ibz

jmanlay said:


> Don't forget this one Bro K


I'm not sure what's going on here...how do you tell the time?


----------



## kamonjj

Mike Ibz said:


> I'm not sure what's going on here...how do you tell the time?


You have to look very closely. Give it a shot.


----------



## timetellinnoob

Mike Ibz said:


> A QUARTZ POGUE?! Why would you say something like that?! I'm not sure what would be worse; having no Pogue reissue or having one that is a beautiful reissue with a quartz movement inside. That will haunt me tonight.


_and_ it'll be $3,900.


----------



## Mike Ibz

huangcjz said:


> I actually hope that they do an affordable mecha-quartz version in addition to a mechanical one. Mechanical chronographs are too expensive and out-of-reach for a lot of people. Seiko's current ones start at about $2,000 USD, and any 6139 re-issue would surely be more than that.


Fair point. Viva La Quartz!


----------



## Mike Ibz

kamonjj said:


> You have to look very closely. Give it a shot.


Nope, you got me, but if I was to take a complete stab in the dark I'd go with the following:

1) it's a sticker on the dial.
2) It's a 24 hour dial with the pig as the hour hand.
3) I want to have whatever you've been drinking.


----------



## JoeOBrien

huangcjz said:


> I actually hope that they do an affordable mecha-quartz version in addition to a mechanical one. Mechanical chronographs are too expensive and out-of-reach for a lot of people. Seiko's current ones start at about $2,000 USD, and any 6139 re-issue would surely be more than that.


Ideally they would make a 4R-level chrono movement to put somewhere in the $750-$1000 bracket. Tissot have auto chronos at that kind of price. It's wildly unlikely but we can dream


----------



## yonsson

Mike Ibz said:


> A QUARTZ POGUE?! Why would you say something like that?! I'm not sure what would be worse; having no Pogue reissue or having one that is a beautiful reissue with a quartz movement inside. That will haunt me tonight.


I didn't say it was going to be identical, just yellow to celebrate Pogue. We'll know soon, it's all speculation.


----------



## ffnc1020

I’m constantly checking this thread like a crazy person.


----------



## Mike Ibz

ffnc1020 said:


> I'm constantly checking this thread like a crazy person.


Until Basel World that is. BTW Bruce Williams in his latest blog has mentioned that the SLA033 is the 6105 re-issue, which has been mentioned here along with the idea that it might be a Tuna. I'm hoping Bruce knows something we don't...


----------



## jhanna1701

Mike Ibz said:


> Until Basel World that is. BTW Bruce Williams in his latest blog has mentioned that the SLA033 is the 6105 re-issue, which has been mentioned here along with the idea that it might be a Tuna. I'm hoping Bruce knows something we don't...


Link to Bruce Williams?


----------



## Mike Ibz

jhanna1701 said:


> Link to Bruce Williams?


Here ya go. He's talking about flipping a watch in preparation of SLA033


----------



## arc13

The SBDB023 page has been removed



huangcjz said:


> I guess they mean the SBDB023.
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDB023
> 
> It seems like it's probably not a diver, but probably a Landmaster instead, as someone found out that it comes on a leather strap. No other info out yet.
> 
> Not that I know of. Images will probably come at around the end of the month, based on most previous years. I'm afraid I may have posted about it too early and they've clamped down now, since the info's been removed now - perhaps I should've held on about posting about it until images/more info about it came out.


----------



## huangcjz

JoeOBrien said:


> Ideally they would make a 4R-level chrono movement to put somewhere in the $750-$1000 bracket. Tissot have auto chronos at that kind of price. It's wildly unlikely but we can dream


I kinda hope so too. The TISSOT/ETA one has plastic parts, since it's based on/a development of the Lemania 5100 (I don't know if it's been further simplified to cut costs further), but the Lemania 5100 works well, so that's not necessarily a bad thing in and of itself (plastic was used as it doesn't need lubrication, as well as being cheaper), as long as the plastic they use doesn't become brittle over time when spare parts run out in future decades...


----------



## jhanna1701

Mike Ibz said:


> Here ya go. He's talking about flipping a watch in preparation of SLA033


Great, thank you!


----------



## babola

It appears Topper's Jewelers have been teasing the public for few weeks now on their Instagram hinting to unveil a new "blacked-out" SPB 200m diver model. 
Since SPB077 - SPB083 have already been taken, SPB085 would be a semi-safe bet. 
The photos seem to show either DLC or the ceramic? finish.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BtO4bnznPvS/


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bs__R7Jn-Q5/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BsrNvHLHgaG/


__
http://instagr.am/p/Btj2cLEHDXY/


----------



## babola

It appears Topper's Jewelers have been teasing the public for few weeks now on their Instagram hinting to unveil a new "blacked-out" SPB 200m diver model. 
Since SPB077 - SPB083 have already been taken, SPB085 would be a semi-safe bet. 
The photos are indeed taken in subdued light but seem to show either DLC or the ceramic? finish.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BtO4bnznPvS/


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bs__R7Jn-Q5/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BsrNvHLHgaG/


__
http://instagr.am/p/Btj2cLEHDXY/


----------



## Zanetti

babola said:


> It appears Topper's Jewelers have been teasing the public for few weeks now on their Instagram hinting to unveil a new "blacked-out" SPB 200m diver model.
> Since SPB077 - SPB083 have already been taken, SPB085 would be a semi-safe bet.
> The photos are indeed taken in subdued light but seem to show either DLC or the ceramic? finish.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BtO4bnznPvS/
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bs__R7Jn-Q5/
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BsrNvHLHgaG/
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Btj2cLEHDXY/


WOW this should be a looker, thanks for the heads-up, babs.
I will be keen on this if it really ends up being the 'blacked-out' model as you hinted. I think the white-on-black date wheel supports your theory, this is the first SPB in that series that comes with black DW.

Fingers crossed! I'll eat all my nails in anticipation


----------



## JimmyMack75

Mike Ibz said:


> Until Basel World that is. BTW Bruce Williams in his latest blog has mentioned that the SLA033 is the 6105 re-issue, which has been mentioned here along with the idea that it might be a Tuna. I'm hoping Bruce knows something we don't...


He doesn't. He's guessing like the rest of us, and probably got that idea from this thread, a couple of other related posts and the mention of 'Apocalypse' for the SLA033.


----------



## jhanna1701

Well, since I won't ever be able to afford whatever the new SLA033 is... Anyone hearing if they will also do a less expensive "modern" interpretation like last year's SPB's? Already have an original 6105, so wouldn't mind a "newer" one.

Jamie


----------



## ahonobaka

^Effectively no one knows anything yet; It's all speculation at this point and your guess is as good as any!

Unfortunately those that DO know have done an excellent job of staying quiet thus far and not allowing any leaks lol


----------



## impalass

All this 6105 reissue talk has me grinding my teeth. o|


----------



## JimmyMack75

I have two really nice 8110’s, so it will really depend on how good a job Seiko do with the reissue. I’m not buying it if it’s inferior to the original or doesn’t pay respect to the original design. I know a friend of mine who doesn’t do vintage but loves the Willard who will probably spring for it.


----------



## Galaga

JimmyMack75 said:


> I have two really nice 8110's, so it will really depend on how good a job Seiko do with the reissue. I'm not buying it if it's inferior to the original or doesn't pay respect to the original design. I know a friend of mine who doesn't do vintage but loves the Willard who will probably spring for it.


I'm confident the LE will be identical. It should also only come out on rubber. I can't see a steel bracelet being included.

However the non LE will inevitably be destroyed with some type of stupid hand choice.


----------



## huangcjz

jhanna1701 said:


> Well, since I won't ever be able to afford whatever the new SLA033 is... Anyone hearing if they will also do a less expensive "modern" interpretation like last year's SPB's? Already have an original 6105, so wouldn't mind a "newer" one.
> 
> Jamie


No news of one yet - I kinda doubt that they will do one since they already have the popular and similar cushion-cased 6309 re-issue at a low price-point. It seems that this year's less-expensive divers' watches might be a couple of new Sumos instead.


----------



## depwnz

Apparently it's the 45th anniversary of Credor as well

https://www.credor.com/45th/about.html

What a year lol


----------



## JoeOBrien

Galaga said:


> I'm confident the LE will be identical. It should also only come out on rubber. I can't see a steel bracelet being included.
> 
> However the non LE will inevitably be destroyed with some type of stupid hand choice.


Yeah there's no reason to think they'll deviate from the MO of the last two years, i.e. releasing 6R versions with the tuna hands.



depwnz said:


> Apparently it's the 45th anniversary of Credor as well
> 
> What a year lol


Chrono 50th, Quartz 50th, Spring Drive 20th, GS Hi-beat 10th... should be quite a variety!


----------



## yonsson

Galaga said:


> I'm confident the LE will be identical. It should also only come out on rubber. I can't see a steel bracelet being included.
> 
> However the non LE will inevitably be destroyed with some type of stupid hand choice.


Nope. It will surely have a printed SEIKO-logo and non sharp indices.


----------



## Mike Ibz

I don't mind if it's not a 1:1 copy. I really love what they did with the SLA017, the indices, sunburst dial and size are all slightly different but the overall effect is beautiful and brings it up to date. Based on Seiko's previous re-issues Yonsson is right in that it won't be an exact copy.


----------



## Mike Ibz

I would also love to see a LE 6105 on an integrated SS bracelet. I've got no issue with Seiko Bracelets and generally feel they get an undeserved bashing in the media. However I would like to see Seiko give those critics no quarter by producing a truly exceptional bracelet on their higher priced LE's. They have the means and the knowhow.


----------



## kamonjj

Mike Ibz said:


> I would also love to see a LE 6105 on an integrated SS bracelet. I've got no issue with Seiko Bracelets and generally feel they get an undeserved bashing in the media. However I would like to see Seiko give those critics no quarter by producing a truly exceptional bracelet on their higher priced LE's. They have the means and the knowhow.


The bracelet of the SLA017 was atrocious. The end links were no where near fitting in width. It was like a 17mm bracelet on a 19mm case. Furthermore, many had machining so bad the bracelet actually damaged the case between the lugs. I normally have no qualms with Seiko bracelets other than the clasp design but that was an all time low. I would have been happier with no bracelet than one which was made to the quality of a 100 dollar watch instead of a 3k+ price point.


----------



## ahonobaka

ahonobaka said:


> ^Effectively no one knows anything yet; It's all speculation at this point and your guess is as good as any!
> 
> Unfortunately those that DO know have done an excellent job of staying quiet thus far and not allowing any leaks lol


Retracting this with an apology to Bruce Williams; You sir know what you're doing and are a true Seiko head. Not sure why I doubted you but appreciate the subtle/not so subtle knowledge drop! SLA033 here we come...


----------



## ahonobaka

depwnz said:


> Apparently it's the 45th anniversary of Credor as well
> 
> https://www.credor.com/45th/about.html
> 
> What a year lol


Can't speak to any new watches since I don't follow as closely, but I know Timeless will start carrying them soon; My guess is they'll have wider distribution through AD's etc this year going forward. Maybe an Eichi III?


----------



## Mike Ibz

kamonjj said:


> The bracelet of the SLA017 was atrocious. The end links were no where near fitting in width. It was like a 17mm bracelet on a 19mm case. Furthermore, many had machining so bad the bracelet actually damaged the case between the lugs. I normally have no qualms with Seiko bracelets other than the clasp design but that was an all time low. I would have been happier with no bracelet than one which was made to the quality of a 100 dollar watch instead of a 3k+ price point.


I'd say atrocious was too strong. I've been wearing it very regularly on the bracelet and I like it. Don't get me wrong it's not Rolex quality but I've certainly not seen any machining issues that are causing damage nor have I seen the tolerance issues you describe.


----------



## Mike Ibz

Mike Ibz said:


> I'd say atrocious was too strong. I've been wearing it very regularly on the bracelet and I like it. Don't get me wrong it's not Rolex quality but I've certainly not seen any machining issues that are causing damage nor have I seen the tolerance issues you describe.


And here's a Rolex for comparison. Yes the Rolex has better fit and finish but the Seiko bracelet is not as disgusting as you've described.


----------



## kamonjj

Mike Ibz said:


> I'd say atrocious was too strong. I've been wearing it very regularly on the bracelet and I like it. Don't get me wrong it's not Rolex quality but I've certainly not seen any machining issues that are causing damage nor have I seen the tolerance issues you describe.


If you look through the SLA017 owners thread, you'll see plenty of instances of the damage I mentioned occurring. Some owners have sanded down the end links and others just never used the bracelet altogether.

Furthermore, I can literally see the spring bars in the gap between the end link and lug in the pic you posted. This should not be so. I've owned 3 SLA017s and the bracelet fit like crap compared to any other watch in the 3k+ price bracket. Especially disheartening given you can purchase a GS for less money with a much better fitting bracelet.


----------



## shelfcompact

kamonjj said:


> If you look through the SLA017 owners thread, you'll see plenty of instances of the damage I mentioned occurring. Some owners have sanded down the end links and others just never used the bracelet altogether.
> 
> Furthermore, I can literally see the spring bars in the gap between the end link and lug in the pic you posted. This should not be so. I've owned 3 SLA017s and the bracelet fit like crap compared to any other watch in the 3k+ price bracket. Especially disheartening given you can purchase a GS for less money with a much better fitting bracelet.


What made you own 3 of them?


----------



## JoeOBrien

Even the bracelet on the SBDC/SPB divers is better than the one on the SLA017. It really wasn't appropriate for the rest of the watch.


----------



## manofrolex

Mike Ibz said:


> I'd say atrocious was too strong. I've been wearing it very regularly on the bracelet and I like it. Don't get me wrong it's not Rolex quality but I've certainly not seen any machining issues that are causing damage nor have I seen the tolerance issues you describe.


That picture just hurts. To see such a nice watch with such a poorly executed bracelet. There is no excuse at that price point


----------



## Mike Ibz

kamonjj said:


> If you look through the SLA017 owners thread, you'll see plenty of instances of the damage I mentioned occurring. Some owners have sanded down the end links and others just never used the bracelet altogether.
> 
> Furthermore, I can literally see the spring bars in the gap between the end link and lug in the pic you posted. This should not be so. I've owned 3 SLA017s and the bracelet fit like crap compared to any other watch in the 3k+ price bracket. Especially disheartening given you can purchase a GS for less money with a much better fitting bracelet.


I could be wrong but I'm sensing you have some pretty strong feelings about this? Even if the bracelet was garage I have to say that I find the SLA017 a beautiful piece, don't get me wrong as a consumer I of course want more for my money and I'm not trying to merely defend my purchasing decisions but rather look at this objectively and my feeling is with everything that watch brings I feel more than satisfied with it.

I have also mentioned that it is time that Seiko improves it's bracelet game.


----------



## kamonjj

shelfcompact said:


> What made you own 3 of them?


I love the watch head itself and I'm a glutton for punishment I guess.


----------



## impalass

For the first 10 months of SLA017 ownership I wore it on numerous Nato, rubber and leather straps and felt like the majority, the bracelet was a no go for all the same reasons.

Then I gave in and tried it, now I love the bracelet, the lug tolerance is not Rolex like nor is the price, after seeing the Armada 62MAS homage bracelet links that are fuller and go straight across I appreciate the Seiko quirky fit end link and find it suits the 60's vibe of the watch better imho and the SLA017 is now my gentleman's dress diver. Come spring and summer it may regain it's strap monster title with all the assorted straps I bought in 19mm.

As for damage on the watch head lug area I can live with it, the poster of the picture in the SLA017 thread with the lug area scratching did mention he took the shot with a flash to emphasize the damage and in natural light it was not that bad. When I get around to switching from the bracelet I'll post whatever damage has occurred between my lugs.

Could it be that the SLA025 came with no bracelet because of all the bashing of the SLA017 bracelet ? The SLA033 will most likely arrive sans bracelet too and that's a shame because I count the SLA017 as one of Seiko's better bracelets and lets face it Seiko has never been known for their bracelet excellence. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## yonsson

Mike Ibz said:


> I'd say atrocious was too strong. I've been wearing it very regularly on the bracelet and I like it. Don't get me wrong it's not Rolex quality but I've certainly not seen any machining issues that are causing damage nor have I seen the tolerance issues you describe.


I never had issues with the SLA017 bracelet but your fit looks way off. The bezel how ever was adjusted way too loose, just like the other 10 SLA017 I've handled.


----------



## Zanetti

Funny to hear about bracelet and bezel issues on SLA017. We talked about this last year here a d the feedback was muxed at best. My bracelet fits like a glove. I did however refinished the arch surface which leans against the watch case sides so there are no marks or scratches on mine. Bezel is as good or better than on my SBDX017 MM300, solid feel, decidedly clean clicks.


----------



## Mike Ibz

yonsson said:


> I never had issues with the SLA017 bracelet but your fit looks way off. The bezel how ever was adjusted way too loose, just like the other 10 SLA017 I've handled.


I've put my SLA017 away, it's very upset about the comments some of you have made about it's bracelet.


----------



## Mike Ibz

yonsson said:


> I never had issues with the SLA017 bracelet but your fit looks way off. The bezel how ever was adjusted way too loose, just like the other 10 SLA017 I've handled.


Nope, I couldn't leave it. There's nothing wrong with the bracelet, the fit isn't way off and there is not the spring bar on show.


----------



## Mike Ibz

and the other side


----------



## Tom_W

I can add this to the list of reasons why I mostly wear rubber and never wear a bracelet.


----------



## Tom_W

yonsson said:


> Most def not a diver! Super clear coating means inner and outer AR (never used on GS or diver's) . SBDB is a Prospex reference. Modern Landmasters doesn't have 200m wr so I have no good guesses.
> 
> If it was a diver it would have said:
> "200m water resistance suitable for air diving" and the WR-logo would be different. So we might be looking at some sort of SBGE001-Prospex model.


Thanks for the detailed info. My pipe dreams include more quartz and mechanical GMT diver models. As well as an Astron Diver.


----------



## ahonobaka

After this year, what are Seiko's options for diver recreations? Certainly we've seen all iterations up through the Turtle after this year, so there's no need to recreate the "3rd" which is next in line (6306/6309). 6105-8000/9 would be nice, but no sense in back tracking. We're now getting into 80's territory which means SKX type cases (perhaps a quartz 7C43? not much fanfare there though) or Ashtray? Eventually these companies will run out of history to lean on and will need to produce new designs. Frankly, I'm glad they're running out of options as I personally would like something new and not just a modern recreation. Totally get the market and reasoning behind releasing them, but I find they don't speak to me personally as I'd rather have the OG's (yes I get that having a modern one means you don't have to worry about it/baby it). For similar reasons I find the Tudor Black Bay a bit tiring.

That said, I think the sapphire on the SLA033 is going to be glorious. Hope the proportions are in tune with the 6105-8110; Agree it should only be sold with rubber. They just might even win best sports watch back to back!


----------



## Mike Ibz

Actually; I went in to take a close up shot to prove a point and I saw the springbar. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!
I still love her just the same though.


----------



## Mike Ibz

ahonobaka said:


> After this year, what are Seiko's options for diver recreations? Certainly we've seen all iterations up through the Turtle after this year, so there's no need to recreate the "3rd" which is next in line (6306/6309). 6105-8000/9 would be nice, but no sense in back tracking. We're now getting into 80's territory which means SKX type cases (perhaps a quartz 7C43? not much fanfare there though) or Ashtray? Eventually these companies will run out of history to lean on and will need to produce new designs. Frankly, I'm glad they're running out of options as I personally would like something new and not just a modern recreation. Totally get the market and reasoning behind releasing them, but I find they don't speak to me personally as I'd rather have the OG's (yes I get that having a modern one means you don't have to worry about it/baby it). For similar reasons I find the Tudor Black Bay a bit tiring.
> 
> That said, I think the sapphire on the SLA033 is going to be glorious. Hope the proportions are in tune with the 6105-8110; Agree it should only be sold with rubber. They just might even win best sports watch back to back!


I know (painfully) that everyone is touting the rubber because of QC issues around the SS bracelet but how awesome would a 6105 with a really good quality SS bracelet be? The case shape really lends itself to interesting SS bracelet designs.


----------



## kamonjj

Mike Ibz said:


> Actually; I went in to take a close up shot to prove a point and I saw the springbar. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!
> I still love her just the same though.


Hahahahaha. Is what it is my friend.


----------



## JimmyMack75

ahonobaka said:


> Retracting this with an apology to Bruce Williams; You sir know what you're doing and are a true Seiko head. Not sure why I doubted you but appreciate the subtle/not so subtle knowledge drop! SLA033 here we come...


Please elaborate? Bruce is a legend but I don't think there's been anything more provided in the way of evidence other than the initial dodgy screengrab with 'Apocalypse' and SLA033? As far as I know it's all still guesswork. If you know of anything new please share...


----------



## JimmyMack75

impalass said:


> For the first 10 months of SLA017 ownership I wore it on numerous Nato, rubber and leather straps and felt like the majority, the bracelet was a no go for all the same reasons.
> 
> Then I gave in and tried it, now I love the bracelet, the lug tolerance is not Rolex like nor is the price, after seeing the Armada 62MAS homage bracelet links that are fuller and go straight across I appreciate the Seiko quirky fit end link and find it suits the 60's vibe of the watch better imho and the SLA017 is now my gentleman's dress diver. Come spring and summer it may regain it's strap monster title with all the assorted straps I bought in 19mm.
> 
> As for damage on the watch head lug area I can live with it, the poster of the picture in the SLA017 thread with the lug area scratching did mention he took the shot with a flash to emphasize the damage and in natural light it was not that bad. When I get around to switching from the bracelet I'll post whatever damage has occurred between my lugs.
> 
> Could it be that the SLA025 came with no bracelet because of all the bashing of the SLA017 bracelet ? The SLA033 will most likely arrive sans bracelet too and that's a shame because I count the SLA017 as one of Seiko's better bracelets and lets face it Seiko has never been known for their bracelet excellence. Just my 2 cents worth.
> 
> View attachment 13872649


The 6159 was never issued on a bracelet. As a more-or-less faithful reissue the SLA025 didn't have one either. They got it right.


----------



## redhead

I would love to see this... from your post "We're now getting into 80's territory which means *SKX type cases (perhaps a quartz 7C43*? not much fanfare there though)"

I love my 7548 diver and would like to have a modern interpretation... it is a grail for me


----------



## konax

ahonobaka said:


> After this year, what are Seiko's options for diver recreations? Certainly we've seen all iterations up through the Turtle after this year, so there's no need to recreate the "3rd" which is next in line (6306/6309). 6105-8000/9 would be nice, but no sense in back tracking. We're now getting into 80's territory which means SKX type cases (perhaps a quartz 7C43? not much fanfare there though) or Ashtray? Eventually these companies will run out of history to lean on and will need to produce new designs. Frankly, I'm glad they're running out of options as I personally would like something new and not just a modern recreation. Totally get the market and reasoning behind releasing them, but I find they don't speak to me personally as I'd rather have the OG's (yes I get that having a modern one means you don't have to worry about it/baby it). For similar reasons I find the Tudor Black Bay a bit tiring.
> 
> That said, I think the sapphire on the SLA033 is going to be glorious. Hope the proportions are in tune with the 6105-8110; Agree it should only be sold with rubber. They just might even win best sports watch back to back!


I want an Arnie though. I'm a sucker for a good, clean ana-digi.


----------



## gh0stleader

ffnc1020 said:


> I'm constantly checking this thread like a crazy person.


I'm glad I'm not the only one...


----------



## manofrolex

kamonjj said:


> I love the watch head itself and I'm a glutton for punishment I guess.


And that is why you fit right in OoO


----------



## ahonobaka

JimmyMack75 said:


> Please elaborate? Bruce is a legend but I don't think there's been anything more provided in the way of evidence other than the initial dodgy screengrab with 'Apocalypse' and SLA033? As far as I know it's all still guesswork. If you know of anything new please share...


You're right, no other evidence has been provided but...'snitches get stitches' and I can only leave it at that LOL


----------



## banderor

Edit: Didn't scroll back far enough, see this was already posted. Apologies.

https://www.fashionsnap.com/article/2019-02-06/seiko-bape-mechanical-diver-watch/


----------



## Galaga

JimmyMack75 said:


> Please elaborate? Bruce is a legend but I don't think there's been anything more provided in the way of evidence other than the initial dodgy screengrab with 'Apocalypse' and SLA033? As far as I know it's all still guesswork. If you know of anything new please share...


Read one of the comment suggestions on his video. This dude gives him the best advice and mentions apocalypse.

He knows his ......


----------



## G1Ninja

konax said:


> I want an Arnie though. I'm a sucker for a good, clean ana-digi.


Same here. I want to see what they can come up with in a modern version that doesn't go crazy on the functions.


----------



## Galaga

konax said:


> I want an Arnie though. I'm a sucker for a good, clean ana-digi.


I'd take an Arnie too. Great watch. It's technically a tuna isn't it?


----------



## Artistect

Is that camo LE based on a currently available model?


----------



## Cosmodromedary

I'm strangely excited for an Arnie as well. I've grown very fond of cheap but high-functioning quartz lately, except I can't see myself bonding with the plastic aesthetic of G-Shocks. An Arnie is what I need!


----------



## impalass

Artistect said:


> Is that camo LE based on a currently available model?[/QUOTE
> 
> Probably based on the SRP585 nicknamed the Mohawk by some when it first came out. (pic from google)


----------



## impalass

.


----------



## yonsson

Galaga said:


> I'd take an Arnie too. Great watch. It's technically a tuna isn't it?


Not this topic again. 
All non He-safe Tunas are simply Tuna look-alikes.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> I'd take an Arnie too. Great watch. It's technically a tuna isn't it?


No, definitely not.


----------



## fluence4

Off-topic but Bruce Williams is only a legend of the car top Airking 

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

jmanlay said:


> And that is why you fit right in OoO


Thanks. I'm not sure there is any other place on the forum anymore.


----------



## Tom_W

banderor said:


> View attachment 13873909


This is kitschy.


----------



## Tom_W

redhead said:


> I would love to see this... from your post "We're now getting into 80's territory which means *SKX type cases (perhaps a quartz 7C43*? not much fanfare there though)"
> 
> I love my 7548 diver and would like to have a modern interpretation... it is a grail for me


I agree, but I'm biased toward divers.


----------



## Rankiryu

SBDX027 green tuna 1000m 400,000yen 1,000 Limited
SBDX029 red tuna 1000m 400,000yen 1,000 Limited
Released on April 12


----------



## Mike Ibz

Rankiryu said:


> SBDX027 green tuna 1000m 400,000yen 1,000 Limited
> SBDX029 red tuna 1000m 400,000yen 1,000 Limited
> Released on April 12


Hello, where did that cheeky bit information come from?


----------



## Rankiryu

6105-8110 reissue is released on July 6th.
It is not 6105-8000.


----------



## Dobr

Rankiryu said:


> 6105-8110 reissue is released on July 6th.
> It is not 6105-8000.


I want to believe.


----------



## Fordehouse

Rankiryu said:


> 6105-8110 reissue is released on July 6th.
> It is not 6105-8000.


Dreams do come true


----------



## Mike Ibz

Rankiryu said:


> 6105-8110 reissue is released on July 6th.
> It is not 6105-8000.


Any word on a 6139 re-issue???


----------



## Mike Ibz

Dobr said:


> I want to believe.


Me too. I BELIEVE!! Seiko; take my money.


----------



## impalass

Mike Ibz said:


> Me too. I BELIEVE!! Seiko; take my money.


X2


----------



## ahonobaka

Red and green tunas...Colors are cool and all but I’d like to see some updates like case sizing, not just LE’s with updates Prospex dials


----------



## Mike Ibz

ahonobaka said:


> Red and green tunas...Colors are cool and all but I'd like to see some updates like case sizing, not just LE's with updates Prospex dials


I want to know where Rankiryu is getting their information?


----------



## TheJubs

Rankiryu said:


> 6105-8110 reissue is released on July 6th.
> It is not 6105-8000.


Time to start saving up.

(please don't let it be $5000+)


----------



## huangcjz

TheJubs said:


> Time to start saving up.
> 
> (please don't let it be $5000+)


My guess is that it will have an 8L35 at 28,800 vph (closer to the original's 21,600 vph) rather than an 8L55 hi-beat at 36,000 vph, so it should hopefully be more "affordable" and closer to the ~$4,000 USD price of the SLA017 (the original 62MAS had an 18,000 vph movement!) than the SLA025, which was a re-issue of the 36,000 vph hi-beat 6159, and hence also had a 36,000 vph movement in the 8L55, at ~$5,500 USD.



Rankiryu said:


> 6105-8110 reissue is released on July 6th.
> It is not 6105-8000.


Do you know what the Japanese model number is? SBDX or SBEX? That should tell us if it's 8L35 or 8L55 hi-beat, I think.

I hope for a 6105-8000 at some point in the future, though, and with a more affordable modern re-interpretation of the 6105-8000 too, since there won't be the affordable 6309 re-issue to fill the role of an affordable cushion-cased divers' watch as I assume it will do with the 6105-8110 (and hence no affordable modern re-interpretation of the 6105-8110.)


----------



## phyrblyr

MM200 Ninja is available for pre-order .. price $1000


----------



## Galaga

On second thoughts I'd take a reissue on metal.


----------



## wilson_smyth

Galaga said:


> On second thoughts I'd take a reissue on metal.
> View attachment 13877229


As much as we would all love this reissued, i cant see it happening any time soon outside of a very expensive limited edition.
Seiko have made a reasonable attempt at releasing divers in every price bracket in their new pricing structure, and with a reissue of the turtle, the baby turtle, the "upgrade" of the SUMO's, the MM and then the 62MAS at the high end, there doesnt seem room for another dedicated diver, particularly a reissue.


----------



## yonsson

phyrblyr said:


> MM200 Ninja is available for pre-order .. price $1000


The topper Jewelry LE. Now we just need to wait another two weeks for the Japanese reference for the same watch.


----------



## CADirk

Galaga said:


> On second thoughts I'd take a reissue on metal.
> View attachment 13877229


I wouldn't mind that with a 4R35 movement and somewhat between an SKX and (probably a lot closes to) a new turtle/new samurai, or even at turtle level pricing.
But the MM300 clasp probably won't make it on that pricepoint.


----------



## Mike Ibz

Didn't I say that the case lends itself to a nice integrated bracelet? Hopefully the springbars are not visible!


----------



## huangcjz

phyrblyr said:


> MM200 Ninja is available for pre-order .. price $1000


The model number of this is the SPB107 - quite a big gap there between it and the previous-highest model number, the SPB087 PADI MM200, so it seems like we can expect at least 9 other watches with some variation of the 6R movement family in them to come this year.

Anthony Kable said in his Baselworld prediction post that he expects a 70% chance for one of them to be a Gyro Marvel (the first watch with Seiko's Magic Lever automatic winding system, from July 1959) anniversary commemoration limited edition of 1959 pieces, like the SARW027 back in 2016 was an anniversary commemoration limited edition of 1956 pieces for Seiko's first automatic watch (which actually used a Swiss movement, and was announced in January 1956, but apparently actually started being made in August 1955). The SARW027 didn't really look that much like the original though, to be honest. Next year, I guess there'll probably be a Seikomatic commemorative watch.


----------



## ffnc1020

CADirk said:


> I wouldn't mind that with a 4R35 movement and somewhat between an SKX and (probably a lot closes to) a new turtle/new samurai, or even at turtle level pricing.
> But the MM300 clasp probably won't make it on that pricepoint.


You must be joking. If anything, Seiko would use 4R and charge you $600 with crappy stamped bracelet.


----------



## walrusmonger

Topper has had a bunch of other limited editions, I don’t see them releasing this same version anywhere else. The dark series and black/gold turtles didn’t come to the USA and the first official black turtle is the save the ocean model. If Japan or any other country gets a black “mm200” it will be different enough so that the topper one feels special.


----------



## JimmyMack75

CADirk said:


> I wouldn't mind that with a 4R35 movement and somewhat between an SKX and (probably a lot closes to) a new turtle/new samurai, or even at turtle level pricing.
> But the MM300 clasp probably won't make it on that pricepoint.


It's an SLA dude. It won't be a 4Rxx anything. It will be an LE and will house an 8L/6L movement, with Sapphire and possibly ceramic.

I wouldn't mind betting that something closer to what you have in mind will be released with a cheaper set of specs. History has shown that they will likely have a 6R movement with sapphire crystal and tuna hands and probably a little bigger so straps/bracelets aren't interchangeable between LE and non LE editions.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> On second thoughts I'd take a reissue on metal.
> View attachment 13877229


I'd be all over one if it was a decent price, looks great on steel.


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> I'd be all over one if it was a decent price, looks great on steel.


Another reason why a Submariner is not needed.


----------



## yonsson

Only 5 weeks left until Baselworld and no photo leaks. 
That means the dream is still alive for a new GS auto chrono and perhaps even a new GS diver’s watch. Since it’s a triple anniversary this can be the best SEIKO/GS year in recent memory or the biggest news flop in 10 years. 

I really hope SEIKO takes advantage of the Swiss industry’s hard times. If there ever was an opportunity to climb the ladder, then it’s now.


----------



## v1triol

yonsson said:


> Only 5 weeks left until Baselworld and no photo leaks.
> That means the dream is still alive for a new GS auto chrono and perhaps even a new GS diver's watch. Since it's a triple anniversary this can be the best SEIKO/GS year in recent memory or the biggest news flop in 10 years.
> 
> I really hope SEIKO takes advantage of the Swiss industry's hard times. If there ever was an opportunity to climb the ladder, then it's now.


Would be nice to see new GS diver. 
Not too oversized, not too weird in a design, just a decent, classy diver in GS quality.


----------



## manofrolex

v1triol said:


> Would be nice to see new GS diver.
> Not too oversized, not too weird in a design, just a decent, classy diver in GS quality.


With some new hands . The current ones are just too heavy on back end imho . Streamlined would be nice w ceramic


----------



## Jo1s

Agree +1


----------



## raheelc

Really liking the new Topper edition spb107, but at that price point I feel like the watch should have come on a metal bracelet instead of a silicone strap. 

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Mike Ibz

Seiko, if you're reading this it's time to give us something to chew on before we start eating each other.


----------



## manofrolex

Mike Ibz said:


> Seiko, if you're reading this it's time to give us something to chew on before we start eating each other.


----------



## johnMcKlane

i wonder if they really read the forum ?


----------



## johnMcKlane

Hell ! is there any brand that really read the forum ?


----------



## fluence4

johnMcKlane said:


> i wonder if they really read the forum ?


I think they do

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

johnMcKlane said:


> Hell ! is there any brand that really read the forum ?


I've had a few conversations when visiting Grand Seiko and Raketa over the years that they do have their marketing team drop in from time to time to see what the crowd talks about.

Just two brands but I always ask when I visit a manufacture as a point of curiosity.


----------



## johnMcKlane

JacobC said:


> I've had a few conversations when visiting Grand Seiko and Raketa over the years that they do have their marketing team drop in from time to time to see what the crowd talks about.
> 
> Just two brands but I always ask when I visit a manufacture as a point of curiosity.


Wow this is nice !!!

maybe will see a GS diver under 40MM then !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rankiryu

Mobile Suit Gundam TUNA


----------



## ahonobaka

LOL YES! Who would've thought they'd be Zaku's!!? Love the idea behind the (Char) red and green now, I take back my statement about endless LE colors, as this Gundam 40th anniversary all makes sense. Begs the question, will there be an actual Gundam colored watch too (white, blue, yellow, red)?


----------



## huangcjz

johnMcKlane said:


> i wonder if they really read the forum ?


Seiko do for sure, because some of the leaked information and users' posts have been removed from the forum before, like when the Grand Seiko re-branding leaked ahead of its official announcement.


----------



## Mike Ibz

Rankiryu said:


> Mobile Suit Gundam TUNA
> View attachment 13881515


Fantastic work!! BUT I WANT MORE!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Ibz

Duplicate


----------



## Rocat

Rankiryu said:


> Mobile Suit Gundam TUNA
> View attachment 13881515


I love Seiko's, but my money is safe based on these images alone.


----------



## manofrolex

Rocat said:


> I love Seiko's, but my money is safe based on these images alone.


did you see the box?


----------



## yonsson

jmanlay said:


> did you see the box?


GShock just released a Transformer GShock that can be integrated into Optimus Prime and you excited about a box?


----------



## Mike Ibz

Rocat said:


> I love Seiko's, but my money is safe based on these images alone.


Mine too, especially as I have an SBDX013. But it's a good start!


----------



## Chingoo

JacobC said:


> johnMcKlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell ! is there any brand that really read the forum ?
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a few conversations when visiting Grand Seiko and Raketa over the years that they do have their marketing team drop in from time to time to see what the crowd talks about.
> 
> Just two brands but I always ask when I visit a manufacture as a point of curiosity.
Click to expand...

I think design decisions are made in Japan exclusively (very hierarchical) and that GS has no idea what the mainstream crowd wants. They do whatever they think works. Else we would have seen some changes in e.g. microadjustment in bracelets (no1 reason to skip grand seiko), more lumed models, less codenumbers/more watch names, better sized watches, spring drive with no power reserve (how many people hate that power reserve up front).

They tend to build 'reliable, low maintenace' watches, while even Omega now offers 5 year warranty. I highly doubtful GS understands what the market is doing. No one is waiting for 10-50K grand seiko's. They should stay strong within 3K-6K price point as the audience want.


----------



## Mike Ibz

Chingoo said:


> I think design decisions are made in Japan exclusively (very hierarchical) and that GS has no idea what the mainstream crowd wants. They do whatever they think works. Else we would have seen some changes in e.g. microadjustment in bracelets (no1 reason to skip grand seiko), more lumed models, less codenumbers/more watch names, better sized watches, spring drive with no power reserve (how many people hate that power reserve up front).
> 
> They tend to build 'reliable, low maintenace' watches, while even Omega now offers 5 year warranty. I highly doubtful GS understands what the market is doing. No one is waiting for 10-50K grand seiko's. They should stay strong within 3K-6K price point as the audience want.


Yep we all want that but it's clear from several articles that the best place for watch manufactures to be is at the high end. I think Seiko and GS have made their intentions clear. They're going upwards. Seiko's new pricing strategy is likely to overlap the lower end of where GS used to be and the top end of GS is climbing ever higher. I personally think GS's high end products are looking fabulous, looking at their new SBGK models; they'll sell them all and the standard version at 7400dollars is expensive for a 'standard' GS but will be very popular and may even be GS's first break through piece into the mainstream.


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> GShock just released a Transformer GShock that can be integrated into Optimus Prime and you excited about a box?


Tongue in Cheek comment


----------



## yonsson

Chingoo said:


> I think design decisions are made in Japan exclusively (very hierarchical) and that GS has no idea what the mainstream crowd wants. They do whatever they think works. Else we would have seen some changes in e.g. microadjustment in bracelets (no1 reason to skip grand seiko), more lumed models, less codenumbers/more watch names, better sized watches, spring drive with no power reserve (how many people hate that power reserve up front).
> 
> They tend to build 'reliable, low maintenace' watches, while even Omega now offers 5 year warranty. I highly doubtful GS understands what the market is doing. No one is waiting for 10-50K grand seiko's. They should stay strong within 3K-6K price point as the audience want.


2017: We are now extending our already generously warranty of two years to three years". 

I don't care about warranty, just give me some good clasps with micro adjustments dammit. How hard can it be? SEIKO is being run over by Omega, Breitling, Rolex, IWC, Tudor and the rest of the industry on such a simple thing as a clasp. They use Urushi and have other extremely complicated dials but can't make an OK clasp.

Sometimes it makes me crazy that they don't see the whole package. A clasp is a do or die part. I know A LOT of people that pass on GS just because of the clasp and the lack of good rubber/canvas straps. My recent GS buy was the SBGV243 and that canvas is a joke, it's embarrassing, couldn't even use it. The Chronos and the SBGE015 are the only models I know of that even uses micro adjustments. And we are not talking hidden integrated adjustments like all the competitors, we're talking old school springbar adjustments , what's up with that?


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> 2017: We are now extending our already generously warranty of two years to three years".
> 
> I don't care about warranty, just give me some good clasps with micro adjustments dammit. How hard can it be? SEIKO is being run over by Omega, Breitling, Rolex, IWC, Tudor and the rest of the industry on such a simple thing as a clasp. They use Urushi and have other extremely complicated dials but can't make an OK clasp.
> 
> Sometimes it makes me crazy that they don't see the whole package. A clasp is a do or die part. I know A LOT of people that pass on GS just because of the clasp and the lack of good rubber/canvas straps. My recent GS buy was the SBGV243 and that canvas is a joke, it's embarrassing, couldn't even use it. The Chronos and the SBGE015 are the only models I know of that even uses micro adjustments. And we are not talking hidden integrated adjustments like all the competitors, we're talking old school springbar adjustments , what's up with that?


Agree whole heatedly with your frustration
It shouldn't be too hard to go from from top to bottom










Push the little iwc down and voilà extension free of charge courtesy of iwc .....low bulk clasp

It is time GS wakes up, I am losing patience


----------



## yonsson

And don’t get me started on 19mm, 21mm and 23mm band width....


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> And don't get me started on 19mm, 21mm and 23mm band width....


Yes those are awesome now granted my iwc is also 21mm so not unique to Japan ...


----------



## yonsson

jmanlay said:


> Yes those are awesome now granted my iwc is also 21mm so not unique to Japan ...


There are a few brands that don't get or don't care that 99% of the straps made use even numbers. JLC is equally ignorant.


----------



## GregoryD

jmanlay said:


> Agree whole heatedly with your frustration
> It shouldn't be too hard to go from from top to bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Push the little iwc down and voilà extension free of charge courtesy of iwc .....low bulk clasp
> 
> It is time GS wakes up, I am losing patience


With the new adjustable clasp on the Astrons I am hopeful Seiko will implement the same on GS soon. The lack of adjustability on GS clasps is mind-boggling, and has kept me away from a number of them.


----------



## ahonobaka

Awaiting the "Seiko watch grievances" thread with much anticipation! LOL

Kidding aside, I've been saying for a while that this year's Basel will be very telling. They're aware of many of the issues potential buyers take regarding their product (just read any of Yonsson's interviews for example), and they've started moving pieces around that _in theory _ should help alleviate many of those issues. I'm still apt to erring on the side of SLOW and deliberate change, but I think some of the hints we've seen so far with the new Astron clasps and "slim"mer cases (SJE073, the new additions to the GS Elegance line) are a good sign. Just keep in mind that they will not accommodate these changes with unchanged pricing, so lets not groan when the impending price bumps come...


----------



## v1triol

Actually they know how to do the nice clasp. Not many models have it, but they know.

GS time is just yet to come. Considering the brand's intension is to be strong in a luxury segment, this time should come really soon.


----------



## aalin13

Rankiryu said:


> Mobile Suit Gundam TUNA
> View attachment 13881515


Based on the first picture, a reissue of a divers watch from 1970 suggests a reissue of 6105-8110 doesn't it?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

aalin13 said:


> Based on the first picture, a reissue of a divers watch from 1970 suggests a reissue of 6105-8110 doesn't it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


LOL ladies and gentlemen, there is your official first leak (notice the rubber); This Japanese is finally coming in handy!


----------



## ahonobaka

^Also how we can confirm the 7/6 release date btw


----------



## fluence4

aalin13 said:


> Based on the first picture, a reissue of a divers watch from 1970 suggests a reissue of 6105-8110 doesn't it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Can't believe this is actually happening 

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13

ahonobaka said:


> LOL ladies and gentlemen, there is your official first leak (notice the rubber); This Japanese is finally coming in handy!


Good pick up on the rubber strap.

By the way, I think the second line in the box reads: "commonly called the later version of the second diver".

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJubs

aalin13 said:


> Based on the first picture, a reissue of a divers watch from 1970 suggests a reissue of 6105-8110 doesn't it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Good eye. I was too focused on the tunas to even notice the "1970" text, and what appears to be either a waffle or chocolate bar strap.


----------



## Fordehouse

TheJubs said:


> Good eye. I was too focused on the tunas to even notice the "1970" text, and what appears to be either a waffle or chocolate bar strap.


Caught myself out also and I am calling waffle strap


----------



## Mike Ibz

aalin13 said:


> Good pick up on the rubber strap.
> 
> By the way, I think the second line in the box reads: "commonly called the later version of the second diver".
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I could kiss you right now!


----------



## JimmyMack75

Oh yeah! 1970 'later version of second diver' on rubber strap. I think with all the other circumstantial stuff we can now put this to bed.

62MAS - first dive watch
6105-8000 - first version of second dive watch
6105-8110 - 2nd version.

Can't wait 'til Basel and the SLA033!


----------



## Mike Ibz

JimmyMack75 said:


> Oh yeah! 1970 'later version of second diver' on rubber strap. I think with all the other circumstantial stuff we can now put this to bed.
> 
> 62MAS - first dive watch
> 6105-8000 - first version of second dive watch
> 6105-8110 - 2nd version.
> 
> Can't wait 'til Basel and the SLA033!


Is it wrong that I licked the screen?


----------



## JoeOBrien

yonsson said:


> I don't care about warranty, just give me some good clasps with micro adjustments dammit. How hard can it be? SEIKO is being run over by Omega, Breitling, Rolex, IWC, Tudor and the rest of the industry on such a simple thing as a clasp. They use Urushi and have other extremely complicated dials but can't make an OK clasp.
> 
> Sometimes it makes me crazy that they don't see the whole package. A clasp is a do or die part. I know A LOT of people that pass on GS just because of the clasp and the lack of good rubber/canvas straps. My recent GS buy was the SBGV243 and that canvas is a joke, it's embarrassing, couldn't even use it. The Chronos and the SBGE015 are the only models I know of that even uses micro adjustments. And we are not talking hidden integrated adjustments like all the competitors, we're talking old school springbar adjustments , what's up with that?


The MM clasp on the divers and the thin stamped one on the ceramic chronos is unforgivable, really embarrassing at those prices. Even if they don't improve the basic clasps, they need to do something about those.

It's especially weird if you go by the original GS mission statement of making the best basic watch in the world, etc. One of those marketing cornerstones is 'comfort' and yet they ignore a major aspect of it.


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> The MM clasp on the divers and the thin stamped one on the ceramic chronos is unforgivable, really embarrassing at those prices. Even if they don't improve the basic clasps, they need to do something about those.
> 
> It's especially weird if you go by the original GS mission statement of making the best basic watch in the world, etc. One of those marketing cornerstones is 'comfort' and yet they ignore a major aspect of it.


The SBGH257 for €12000 has the same type of MM-clasp...


----------



## kamonjj

yonsson said:


> The SBGH257 for €12000 has the same type of MM-clasp...


What a bargain ....


----------



## konax

So let's guess the specs just for the fun of it: first the true-to-original, identical size but with upgraded movement (8L?), maybe dark charcoal sunburst dial and sapphire crystal limited edition of 1970 pieces for something around $3-4000
Then, for the common people 45mm case, 6R inside, matt black dial with prospex X, monster (big arrow) hands, hardlex, regular shaped crown, around $800? Later on Padi, Save The Ocean, Dawn Grey and black pvd versions. Also dozens of unobtainable Thailand-only versions.
Wild guessing here, but this is how Seiko usually rolls with us


----------



## JimmyMack75

konax said:


> So let's guess the specs just for the fun of it: first the true-to-original, identical size but with upgraded movement (8L?), maybe dark charcoal sunburst dial and sapphire crystal limited edition of 1970 pieces for something around $3-4000
> Then, for the common people 45mm case, 6R inside, matt black dial with prospex X, monster (big arrow) hands, hardlex, regular shaped crown, around $800? Later on Padi, Save The Ocean, Dawn Grey and black pvd versions. Also dozens of unobtainable Thailand-only versions.
> Wild guessing here, but this is how Seiko usually rolls with us


Unfortunately, you're probably not far off. However I don't see the LE having a sunburst dial. They did it for the MAS because it was authentic. The SLA033 will have a matt black dial.

I'm very much hoping those ugly big arrow hands don't make an appearance on the non limited pieces (if there are any).


----------



## yonsson

konax said:


> So let's guess the specs just for the fun of it: first the true-to-original, identical size but with upgraded movement (8L?), maybe dark charcoal sunburst dial and sapphire crystal limited edition of 1970 pieces for something around $3-4000


I'd say black or dark grey matte dial, not sunburst since the 6105 didn't have sunburst. Stamped dial like on the 62Mas with similar non crisp edges. Printed, not applied logo. So pretty close to the AM-dials but printed logo. Case a little thicker than the original, 8L35 movement, waffle strap. Sapphire crystal. Not ceramic bezel insert, most likely mm300-material like on the SLA017. Hour- and minutehand from the SLA017, new seconds hand, most likely the SLA025 seconds hand but in steel. And 200m WR of course. Price: Just below $4000.

Edit: So pretty much a SLA017 in 8110 package. I wonder what the strap size will be. Surely 19mm would be very narrow for a modern 8110.


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> The SBGH257 for €12000 has the same type of MM-clasp...


This is where Rolex makes sense, for 7 grand you can find (u can try to find I should say) a sub w ceramic a great clasp although bulky but a sbgh257 used is around 7.5 / 8 grand and it gets you zero ceramic a crap clasp and a similar sub look so why bother w the Gs ...this is where I agree w the Rolex fan boys . I have the sla019 which also has that same clasp and for half the price of a sub I can handle it but NOT when it is more than a sub


----------



## yonsson

jmanlay said:


> This is where Rolex makes sense, for 7 grand you can find (u can try to find I should say) a sub w ceramic a great clasp although bulky but a sbgh257 used is around 7.5 / 8 grand and it gets you zero ceramic a crap clasp and a similar sub look so why bother w the Gs ...this is where I agree w the Rolex fan boys . I have the sla019 which also has that same clasp and for half the price of a sub I can handle it but NOT when it is more than a sub


I don't mind IP-bezel insert at all, I think it looks better than ceramics. The GS blows the Sub away when it comes to finishing and details but falls behind on other things. It's all about preferences. With a better clasp, just a tad smaller and with SD movement (and a lower price), the 257 would be a killer.


----------



## Mike Ibz

jmanlay said:


> This is where Rolex makes sense, for 7 grand you can find (u can try to find I should say) a sub w ceramic a great clasp although bulky but a sbgh257 used is around 7.5 / 8 grand and it gets you zero ceramic a crap clasp and a similar sub look so why bother w the Gs ...this is where I agree w the Rolex fan boys . I have the sla019 which also has that same clasp and for half the price of a sub I can handle it but NOT when it is more than a sub


I get your point but comparing a titanium cased GS with a high beat movement to a steel case and ceramic bezelled Rolex is not strictly speaking a direct comparison. Also a Rolex Sub isn't necessarily the only benchmark for value. I've just read that Swatch had a record year with Blancpain's 50 Fathoms range and I think they all start at above a Rolex Sub's asking price and they have nowhere near the resale value.

But in summary; yes the bracelets as a whole need improving but lets see what they come out with this year and I have to say I think GS's leather straps with the deployant clasps are up their with the best.


----------



## Mike Ibz

Rankiryu, could you please put up a picture of the SLA033. I know you have it and remember; sharing is caring.


----------



## manofrolex

Mike Ibz said:


> I get your point but comparing a titanium cased GS with a high beat movement to a steel case and ceramic bezelled Rolex is not strictly speaking a direct comparison. Also a Rolex Sub isn't necessarily the only benchmark for value. I've just read that Swatch had a record year with Blancpain's 50 Fathoms range and I think they all start at above a Rolex Sub's asking price and they have nowhere near the resale value.
> 
> But in summary; yes the bracelets as a whole need improving but lets see what they come out with this year and I have to say I think GS's leather straps with the deployant clasps are up their with the best.


I don't disagree but if one had 7k to blow I would go the sub route even though yes the GS is Ti and superbly polished / finished but to me it is too big / too thick and the bracelet needs upgrading badly from the band which needs to be modernized (I actually like the polished links but it is a bit too 90s) to the clasp as we all know is in dire need of help.

GS is pushing hard in the US but with crappy display sections at least at my AD and lame claps they are going to need more to continue growing . Go explain to Joe Shmoe why the GS is a better buy to a sub...good luck w that one . The ceramic bezel is a nice touch in my sla019 and it fits the watch perfectly but I do agree it is too shiny on the sub but again my PO had the Matt grey ceramic and I didn't like that either so go figure



















I would reduce the depth rating 600m on the sbgh257 is nothing but a di-k measuring context and adds zero value but thickness so reduce the thickness (not sure how thick the hi beat or SD movements are though ) the size the sbgh257 is almost 47 so major pass there ....get smaller than the sbga229 (200m whic is plenty nuf) go to maybe 41/42 and 12 thick and voila and yes one more drop the hands with something more streamlined then pit the price around 5k and you got a buyer


----------



## georgefl74

I giggled when read that people are not buying a GS diver because of its ..clasp. If the MM clasp is what keeping used prices relatively low then I'm all for it, thank you very much.


----------



## manofrolex

georgefl74 said:


> I giggled when read that people are not buying a GS diver because of its ..clasp. If the MM clasp is what keeping used prices relatively low then I'm all for it, thank you very much.


There is more to it than the clasp imho not buying something bcs of the clasp could be a valid reason like any other reason but to me it is a combo of things , thickness , size , counter weight on hands , clasp and bracelet . I like an oyster style bracelet better .
I get the idea of keeping prices lower but on the Gs side of things they ain't that low to begin with so an upgrade is just that an upgrade 2019 has arrived and not even micro adjustment holes on my sbga201 sucks .

See below on my sla019


----------



## todoroki

So the Gundam Tunas are limited to 1000 pieces each but no mention of the number on the second diver re-issue.
Both are only for sale at "Core shops", whatever that means. Hopefully not BiC Camera where the flippers and scalpers buy them all up.


----------



## ahonobaka

^The geek in me wants to say "Technically they are Zaku Tuna's but..." LOL

As far as GS diver sizing, I shouldn't even be saying this as I'm a six inch wrister who's been desperately begging for a smaller GS diver for years, but honestly I'm always surprised at how well the 44 wears even on my wrist:








It's a modern diver from 2008 and wears like one. That said, if the next one comes in at 42, I wouldn't be mad, and I think it'd still wear smaller than it's size per usual Seiko. I'm actually having trouble imagining how a 40 would come out proportionally. Mainline Seiko divers have ALWAYS been big (ladies and mid-size models aside), so I've come to accept the sizing; 42 (that wears like a 40) might be ideal to help accentuate the Grammar of Design and angularness of the lines and zaratsu IMO.

Finally, re: diver's clasp and bracelet, they are perfectly acceptable to me and also reflective of 2008, but they have to be and likely will be updated this year if not the following. Hi Beat diver with the same clasp...Less so...


----------



## manofrolex

ahonobaka said:


> Finally, re: diver's clasp and bracelet, they are perfectly acceptable to me and also reflective of 2008, but they have to be and likely will be updated this year if not the following. Hi Beat diver with the same clasp...Less so...


You are correct it is very 2008 and was acceptable for the longest when prices remained in check and maybe when things were limited to the jdm. However, now that they are going global and while Gs might not change their ways outside Japan, perception is key . I sure hope they will listen but knowing how they work in Japan (at least in my industry ) and how strict and rigid they can be to an extend it actually makes them less competitive i am not convinced we will see meaningful changes any time soon


----------



## kamonjj

jmanlay said:


> There is more to it than the clasp imho not buying something bcs of the clasp could be a valid reason like any other reason but to me it is a combo of things , thickness , size , counter weight on hands , clasp and bracelet . I like an oyster style bracelet better .
> I get the idea of keeping prices lower but on the Gs side of things they ain't that low to begin with so an upgrade is just that an upgrade 2019 has arrived and not even micro adjustment holes on my sbga201 sucks .
> 
> See below on my sla019


I'm with you all the way on this bro j.

I had many of GS pieces as well as the prospex line. I sold the GS and went in on a sub. I'm not just a Rolex fanboy, I was a long time GS supporter well before departing for greener pastures.

The fit and finish was significantly higher on the SBGA031 than any other diver I've own. However it came down to the total package.

The clasp, inexcusable to me. The mm300 style clasp digs into my wrist, leaving marks, and is uncomfortable. I didn't pay 5k for a watch to have it be uncomfortable no matter how nice the finish. The size (although subjective), is too big for my 6.3-6.5in wrists. The lume was great, the movement is awesome, crystal was clear and it's very unassuming.

At the end of the day, the sub is just a better pick for me. The bracelet design alone is worth it's weight in gold for me. I like ceramic because it won't scratch like the GS bezel. The lume isn't as bright but not a big knock for me as I don't dive. The size factor is a big one. I can wear a sub all day, every day, in any situation. Not the case with the much larger GS.

Here is a pic when I had the 031 and 116600. I preferred the SDc but sold it for the even smaller and lighter sub. A little refinement would go a LONG way when it comes to GS divers. Update the clasp, remove the power reserve, and shrink the case a few mm in every direction (thickness, lug to lug, and width). They would have a real winner to contend with the most iconic dive watch on the planet.










I love how all these fan boys say, well if the GS were this or that then it'd be way better than a sub. Ok well I could say the same about many nonexistent watches. Like I would love Rolex to put mini glidelocks on all their watches. I feel it would make all of them that much more amazing because I hate the easy link. Again, fantasy land vs reality people. I also wish the speedy pro were a little smaller, yet, that isn't the case either.


----------



## Mike Ibz

kamonjj said:


> I'm with you all the way on this bro j.
> 
> I had many of GS pieces as well as the prospex line. I sold the GS and went in on a sub. I'm not just a Rolex fanboy, I was a long time GS supporter well before departing for greener pastures.
> 
> The fit and finish was significantly higher on the SBGA031 than any other diver I've own. However it came down to the total package.
> 
> The clasp, inexcusable to me. The mm300 style clasp digs into my wrist, leaving marks, and is uncomfortable. I didn't pay 5k for a watch to have it be uncomfortable no matter how nice the finish. The size (although subjective), is too big for my 6.3-6.5in wrists. The lume was great, the movement is awesome, crystal was clear and it's very unassuming.
> 
> At the end of the day, the sub is just a better pick for me. The bracelet design alone is worth it's weight in gold for me. I like ceramic because it won't scratch like the GS bezel. The lume isn't as bright but not a big knock for me as I don't dive. The size factor is a big one. I can wear a sub all day, every day, in any situation. Not the case with the much larger GS.
> 
> Here is a pic when I had the 031 and 116600. I preferred the SDc but sold it for the even smaller and lighter sub. A little refinement would go a LONG way when it comes to GS divers. Update the clasp, remove the power reserve, and shrink the case a few mm in every direction (thickness, lug to lug, and width). They would have a real winner to contend with the most iconic dive watch on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how all these fan boys say, well if the GS were this or that then it'd be way better than a sub. Ok well I could say the same about many nonexistent watches. Like I would love Rolex to put mini glidelocks on all their watches. I feel it would make all of them that much more amazing because I hate the easy link. Again, fantasy land vs reality people. I also wish the speedy pro were a little smaller, yet, that isn't the case either.


Well there's nothing like a Rolex bracelet to be honest. It doesn't rattle and has a comfort and warmth to it that I've found on nothing else. And I too have done what you and some others have suggested and gone with the Sub over a GS and on top of that I don't own any GS, however I've only been into watches since August 2018. I respect Rolex; utterly and if there was a close call between a Rolex and GS I'd go with the GS because I find the brand more interesting. I live in hope and to be fair can see a willingness and direction of travel from Seiko products to improve.


----------



## Mike Ibz

Duplicate


----------



## manofrolex

kamonjj said:


> However it came down to the total package.
> 
> I didn't pay 5k for a watch to have it be uncomfortable no matter how nice the finish.
> 
> A little refinement would go a LONG way when it comes to GS divers. Update the clasp, remove the power reserve, and shrink the case a few mm in every direction (thickness, lug to lug, and width). They would have a real winner to contend with the most iconic dive watch on the planet.
> 
> .


Yup all of this ^
One has to stay competitive and not just on price alone and as a matter of fact GS has only been going one way price wise and that js up ...so as far as I can see they are going in the wrong direction.
You increase price yet nothing else changes , same thickness same hands bracelets clasps same warranty and so on ...

Look I love the idea of GS which is why I bought my sbga201 BUT to go from an n of 1 to 2 GS will need to get my blood flow pumping a lot harder ...and that is where upgrades come into play ....and I will add that NOW is the time. Rolex ss availability sucks so now is the time to take market shares and show what Gs offers but when you say ceramic nope , bracelet nope , size nope and all you have left is look at me lume then it is a tad thin...


----------



## Mike Ibz

But size is subjective. I thought they do use ceramic on a lot of their sports models? Am I wrong? And bracelet is no. But case finishing is a big yes, and movement is a big yes over most things in the price range. The warranty is good enough but needs to improve and I don't know much about the servicing cost as I don't own one but I'd imagine they're on par with a Rolex. I'd say there's enough there for me as long as I like the design which I really do with their new elegance range. So far this year Seiko has potentially got me with the 6105 8110, GS has the SBGK005 and I'm waiting to see what Rolex does at Basel.


----------



## manofrolex

Mike Ibz said:


> But size is subject. I thought they do use ceramic on a lot of their sports models? Am I wrong? And bracelet is no. But case finishing is a big yes, and movement is a big yes over most things in the price range. The warranty is good enough but needs to improve and I don't know much about the servicing cost as I don't own one but I'd imagine they're on par with a Rolex. I'd say there's enough there for me as long as I like the design which I really do with their new elegance range. So far this year Seiko has potentially got me with the 6105 8110, GS has the SBGK005 and I'm waiting to see what Rolex does at Basel.


Ceramic as fas as I know is only on the new mm300 but I don't know the whole range . Movement are good thick but good finish is top notch but price is on the up and up . Size is subjective #twhs


----------



## Mike Ibz

jmanlay said:


> Ceramic as fas as I know is only on the new mm300 but I don't know the whole range . Movement are good thick but good finish is top notch but price is on the up and up . Size is subjective #twhs


What does TWHS mean? I'm trying to keep this thread PG rated but we're veering close to my limits!


----------



## Mike Ibz

Duplicate.


----------



## ahonobaka

We demand change, and we want it now! 

Lest we forget, GSCofA was only established October 2018 and we haven't seen anything new yet. Surely, any kind of corporate change or change in product takes time and research, but let's give them at least another month until Basel, or at most, Basel 2020? I'm going with the fanboy positivity and hope they know what they're doing and where they should go. At the very least, all the pieces are in place to do so, and they're small enough to flex to change (~35k manufactured per year) in spite of Japanese corporate maple syrup speed. 

That said, I thoroughly enjoy my GS divers into 2019, even though I know Rolex is the better daily wearer and really the ultimate dive watch in history. It's all luxury, and it's all personal preference, but GS still ticks the box for me even as they lag behind. Totally get why others walk away though.


----------



## manofrolex

Mike Ibz said:


> What does TWHS mean? I'm trying to keep this thread PG rated but we're veering close to my limits!


that's what he is sayin  still PG nuf I think


----------



## MID

ahonobaka said:


> We demand change, and we want it now!
> 
> Lest we forget, GSCofA was only established October 2018 and we haven't seen anything new yet.


There are the 9S63 dress watches, and the 9F82 GMTs. Though I am expecting more new things, as well.


----------



## NightOwl

Not sure if it's already been covered but I posted a FB shot of this watch last October. Finally released a few weeks ago and now just landed and on my wrist today.










Had to get rid of the stock straps since they're such lint magnets.


----------



## juice009

Duplicate


----------



## juice009

NightOwl said:


> Not sure if it's already been covered but I posted a FB shot of this watch last October. Finally released a few weeks ago and now just landed and on my wrist today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to get rid of the stock straps since they're such lint magnets.


I like how the yellow dial pops. Can I ask you your wrist size?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NightOwl

juice009 said:


> I like how the yellow dial pops. Can I ask you your wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


6.5 inches. Seiko tunas whether they be baby, Solar, or the SBBNs are all very wearable.


----------



## yonsson

It’s funny when someone complains about GS price increases and mentions Rolex in the same post. GS doesn’t increase prices without adding value (except for the new dial price increase 2017). 

When mentioning ceramics, don’t forget the Transocean one-piece bezel.


----------



## davudvl

Love that yellow dial!


----------



## yankeexpress

NightOwl said:


> Not sure if it's already been covered but I posted a FB shot of this watch last October. Finally released a few weeks ago and now just landed and on my wrist today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to get rid of the stock straps since they're such lint magnets.


Looks hot! What is the reference number?


----------



## NightOwl

yankeexpress said:


> Looks hot! What is the reference number?


SRPD15K1


----------



## Mike Ibz

Come on Rankiryu, I know you've got a sweet, sneaky picture of the SLA033. It's Wednesday; the hump day, as a service to humanity help us find a little more joy in the day. 
What do I need to do to get that picture on here?


----------



## Mike Ibz

Come on Rankiryu, I know you've got a sweet, sneaky picture of the SLA033. It's Wednesday; the hump day. As a service to humanity help us find a little more joy in the day. 
What do I need to do to get that picture on here?


----------



## omega__1

Here you go. 100% legit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

I wonder how many would jump on a 6105 for $4000/€4000. 
The SLA017 is popular but I’m guessing a big part of that is the small size. 
I imagine it’s not been as easy to sell the SLA025.


----------



## todoroki

Mike Ibz said:


> Come on Rankiryu, I know you've got a sweet, sneaky picture of the SLA033. It's Wednesday; the hump day. As a service to humanity help us find a little more joy in the day.
> What do I need to do to get that picture on here?


 Yeh, nothing new on the interwebs 'cept some mock up #SLA033 on Instagram which is basically the 6105 with a black waffle strap. I've always loved the dial of the 6105 most of all the Seiko diver's, but not a huge fan of the case so I will probably pass on this reissue unless they refine it.


----------



## yonsson

todoroki said:


> Yeh, nothing new on the interwebs 'cept some mock up #SLA033 on Instagram which is basically the 6105 with a black waffle strap. I've always loved the dial of the 6105 most of all the Seiko diver's, but not a huge fan of the case so I will probably pass on this reissue unless they refine it.


If you are referring to the Nikidasi post then it not a mock-up, it's the 6105-8110.


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> It's funny when someone complains about GS price increases and mentions Rolex in the same post. GS doesn't increase prices without adding value (except for the new dial price increase 2017).
> 
> When mentioning ceramics, don't forget the Transocean one-piece bezel.


Ok I will bite , what value has been added?
Not trying to be a smart [email protected]@ but Rolex does hold its value whether one likes it or not so in a weird way the price increase makes it more palatable even though they do updates at glacier speed. Doesn't mean I like it but that is how it is.
Getting back to GS I am genuinely interested to know what has changed in the last 5 years. SD has been around a while which is good and means it works well; ceramic is nowhere to be found on the line except on the avant garde ceramic 47mm beasts (which I like btw but way too big ); bracelet clasps still suck; dials are cool and can be found on some lower end seikos like the Urushi ones , Zaratsu is awesome but nothing new so what is new except a new rotor here and there and yes the new manual wound movement is something I will give u that .
dont get me wrong I love the brand but what has fundamentally changed /improved?
To me the bracelet is the quick win the low hanging fruit that could propel the brand forward

Side note :Yes you are correct on the transocean that isn't selling ...it might become something one day


----------



## yonsson

jmanlay said:


> Ok I will bite , what value has been added?
> Not trying to be a smart [email protected]@ but Rolex does hold its value whether one likes it or not so in a weird way the price increase makes it more palatable even though they do updates at glacier speed. Doesn't mean I like it but that is how it is.
> Getting back to GS I am genuinely interested to know what has changed in the last 5 years. SD has been around a while which is good and means it works well; ceramic is nowhere to be found on the line except on the avant garde ceramic 47mm beasts (which I like btw but way too big ); bracelet clasps still suck; dials are cool and can be found on some lower end seikos like the Urushi ones , Zaratsu is awesome but nothing new so what is new except a new rotor here and there and yes the new manual wound movement is something I will give u that .
> dont get me wrong I love the brand but what has fundamentally changed /improved?
> To me the bracelet is the quick win the low hanging fruit that could propel the brand forward
> 
> Side note :Yes you are correct on the transocean that isn't selling ...it might become something one day


SEIKO and GS raises prices when they release new models but they don't raise prices on existing products. That's what I meant by adding value. The SBGA029 didn't get any price markups from the release 2008 until it got discontinued 2017. 
Compare that with the almost annual markups for the BP FF, Rolex Sub or whatever.


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> I wonder how many would jump on a 6105 for $4000/€4000.
> The SLA017 is popular but I'm guessing a big part of that is the small size.
> I imagine it's not been as easy to sell the SLA025.


I think 2 things hurt the 025. The massively chunky profile of a watch with narrow lugs.....even more so than on the MM300 which tended to get that complaint and the GS level pricing. I know I passed on the SLA025 for a SBGA031 that cost me less (NOS from Japan) and it wore better on my average 7.25" wrist. Plus it had Spring Drive and Titanium.

I think if Seiko will be restrained with upsizing the 6105 even at $4000 it will sell well. Heck put a SD in it!










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Ibz

yonsson said:


> I wonder how many would jump on a 6105 for $4000/€4000.
> The SLA017 is popular but I'm guessing a big part of that is the small size.
> I imagine it's not been as easy to sell the SLA025.


Yep the SLA025 is a beast (in price and size). For me the height was a bit of an issue. I can live with a 44mm in diameter as long as it's under 15mm tall. That being said the SLA019 is officially 15.3mm tall and that sold just fine and I have one but that's really the limit height wise. Thinking about it £5K (unofficially £4500) was maybe too step even for a high-beat Seiko; That was probably the main reason it didn't sell as quickly as the SLA017 or SLA019


----------



## Mike Ibz

Duplicate


----------



## Mike Ibz

valuewatchguy said:


> I think 2 things hurt the 025. The massively chunky profile of a watch with narrow lugs.....even more so than on the MM300 which tended to get that complaint and the GS level pricing. I know I passed on the SLA025 for a SBGA031 that cost me less (NOS from Japan) and it wore better on my average 7.25" wrist. Plus it had Spring Drive and Titanium.
> 
> I think if Seiko will be restrained with upsizing the 6105 even at $4000 it will sell well. Heck put a SD in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


The 6105 is big enough anyway for them to do a 1:1 re-issue with the 8L movement


----------



## yonsson

Mike Ibz said:


> The 6105 is big enough anyway for them to do a 1:1 re-issue with the 8L movement


I'm guessing the size-issue was He-proofing the SLA025.


----------



## JoeOBrien

yonsson said:


> SEIKO and GS raises prices when they release new models but they don't raise prices on existing products. That's what I meant by adding value. The SBGA029 didn't get any price markups from the release 2008 until it got discontinued 2017.


This was a long time ago so I'm not saying it has any relevance now, but even in 2010 when they upgraded the automatics from 9S55 to 9S65, they didn't change the price of the basic models. I believe the SBGR001 was 367,500 yen in 1998 (certainly it was in 2009), and the upgraded SBGR051 debuted at the same price in 2010


----------



## impalass

As a younger adult I majored in Rolex and minored in Omega and enjoyed every minute, still have nothing but respect for both brands. After 30 plus years I needed a change and "quirky" (imho) Seiko divers caught my eye, that was around 15 years ago. Now I'm hooked on Prospex, own the SLA017 and SLA025 among others and will buy the re-issue 6105 LE no matter how tall.

She's a tank but I love her anyway.


----------



## ahonobaka

I think yonsson and JoeOBrian hit the nail on the head re: GS price increases. We all hear that GS wants to move upmarket and exist in the 7-10K USD range, but as with the release of the new Elegance models I'm not convinced they'll do a general price jump on all existing models, and will introduce new models to fill that space instead. It's a valid worry though, and I get that people hate the "lesser movements" in more expensive Presage watches. Only time can tell, but surely they've heard all the groaning about price and understand their value prop is a delicate one at this point.


----------



## yonsson

ahonobaka said:


> I think yonsson and JoeOBrian hit the nail on the head re: GS price increases. We all hear that GS wants to move upmarket and exist in the 7-10K USD range, but as with the release of the new Elegance models I'm not convinced they'll do a general price jump on all existing models, and will introduce new models to fill that space instead. It's a valid worry though, and I get that people hate the "lesser movements" in more expensive Presage watches. Only time can tell, but surely they've heard all the groaning about price and understand their value prop is a delicate one at this point.


A big part of the appeal of GS has always been the competitive price and that it's a hidden gem. The latter has changed completely over the last 10 years.


----------



## Mike Ibz

impalass said:


> As a younger adult I majored in Rolex and minored in Omega and enjoyed every minute, still have nothing but respect for both brands. After 30 plus years I needed a change and "quirky" (imho) Seiko divers caught my eye, that was around 15 years ago. Now I'm hooked on Prospex, own the SLA017 and SLA025 among others and will buy the re-issue 6105 LE no matter how tall.
> 
> She's a tank but I love her anyway.
> View attachment 13887367


You're selling me! Big girls are beautiful too! Nice strap btw.


----------



## dchang81

todoroki said:


> Yeh, nothing new on the interwebs 'cept some mock up #SLA033 on Instagram which is basically the 6105 with a black waffle strap. I've always loved the dial of the 6105 most of all the Seiko diver's, but not a huge fan of the case so I will probably pass on this reissue unless they refine it.


What's wrong with the case? never handled one before.


----------



## shelfcompact

Ready for details! I'm not in the market for it since I own one of the originals, but I do wish I could swim with it....


----------



## Mike Ibz

shelfcompact said:


> Ready for details! I'm not in the market for it since I own one of the originals, but I do wish I could swim with it....


Very nice!! Is it all original?


----------



## Mike Ibz

Duplicate.


----------



## fluence4

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> SEIKO and GS raises prices when they release new models but they don't raise prices on existing products. That's what I meant by adding value. The SBGA029 didn't get any price markups from the release 2008 until it got discontinued 2017.
> Compare that with the almost annual markups for the BP FF, Rolex Sub or whatever.


yes good point but it does not address what has specifically changed in the last 8 years? what meaningful improvement have been put in play?
To me the bracelet is the quick win, the low hanging fruit that could propel the brand forward was my conclusion on a prior post so are we seeing any signs this might happen?
So aside from a new dial here and there and a new gmt hand or rotor I want to hear about the new stuff coming out not the rehash of a model where we changed the tip of a seconds hand color. To me that is what makes collecting fun I want to see things evolve.....


----------



## shelfcompact

Mike Ibz said:


> Very nice!! Is it all original?


Except for the crystal (and bracelet of course), yup!


----------



## omega__1

fluence4 said:


> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


I just did this. Not very proud of myself but it happened.


----------



## JimmyMack75

shelfcompact said:


> Ready for details! I'm not in the market for it since I own one of the originals, but I do wish I could swim with it....


Theoretically - get Spencer to rebuild your crown and you could swim with it.... though why you would want to is beyond me.


----------



## kamonjj

JimmyMack75 said:


> Theoretically - get Spencer to rebuild your crown and you could swim with it.... though why you would want to is beyond me.


How many years is his backlog at this point? I hear he does great work. Love his videos.


----------



## Aussiehoudini

NightOwl said:


> SRPD15K1


I like it:


----------



## shelfcompact

kamonjj said:


> How many years is his backlog at this point? I hear he does great work. Love his videos.


I planned to and then he stopped taking work. I think he's a year and a half out from taking on new things so the wait continues.
But yeah, I still wouldn't swim with it haha. Paranoid!


----------



## huangcjz

shelfcompact said:


> I planned to and then he stopped taking work. I think he's a year and a half out from taking on new things so the wait continues.
> But yeah, I still wouldn't swim with it haha. Paranoid!


Last I heard that he mentioned it when he said he was stopping taking in any new work, he had a back-log of 14-16 months, but that was a long time ago last year, and he said at that time that he hoped to be accepting new work this Spring or Summer.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> Last I heard that he mentioned it when he said he was stopping taking in any new work, he had a back-log of 14-16 months, but that was a long time ago last year, and he said at that time that he hoped to be accepting new work this Spring or Summer.


There's always Duncan aka The watch bloke aka the amateur watch fettler. A lot cheaper, a lot quicker and most likely more skilled.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> There's always Duncan aka The watch bloke aka the amateur watch fettler. A lot cheaper, a lot quicker and most likely more skilled.


Eh? Duncan is "The Watch Bloke", but his web-site still says that he's not accepting any new work either now, and it's been that way for a very long time - many, many months, most likely well over a year. He posts very rarely now, so I imagine that he's very busy. The guy behind "Adventures of an Amateur Watch Fettler"'s name is Martin, and he says that he only works on his own watches, since he's a self-described amateur rather than a professional (though having done it for a long time), since he only works on one of his own watches over the course of a month or so each time in his spare time. Also depends if you want someone in your own country (the U.S.A. for them), or sending your watch off to another country (the U.K. for the people we mention), with possible Customs issues. (Not so much of an issue for you while we're still together in the E.U., of course).


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> Eh? Duncan is "The Watch Bloke", but his web-site still says that he's not accepting any new work either now, and it's been that way for a very long time - many, many months, most likely well over a year. He posts very rarely now, so I imagine that he's very busy. The guy behind "Adventures of an Amateur Watch Fettler"'s name is Martin, and he says that he only works on his own watches, since he's a self-described amateur rather than a professional (though having done it for a long time), since he only works on one of his own watches over the course of a month or so each time in his spare time. Also depends if you want someone in your own country (the U.S.A. for them), or sending your watch off to another country (the U.K. for the people we mention), with possible Customs issues. (Not so much of an issue for you while we're still together in the E.U., of course).


Crazy, I was positive that was Duncan's Instagram. 
I emailed Duncan a few weeks ago about a 6159 and he is indeed accepting work. Perhaps he picks them though.


----------



## jinfaep

What are the chances this will be 40mm or lesser in diameter? Not likely 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75

yonsson said:


> There's always Duncan aka The watch bloke aka the amateur watch fettler. A lot cheaper, a lot quicker and most likely more skilled.


I don't understand all the hate on here for Spencer. His prices might be up there, but I don't think his skill in relation to working on vintage Seiko movements has ever been called into question. As far as I know, he is one of two people who have a method for rebuilding 6105 crowns


----------



## fluence4

Boys, we have a new leak! SLA033 , 6105- 8110 reissue
Credit: @seikosthlm on instagram









Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

Wow there are more! 
@seikoleaks Instagram









Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

The dimensions of the Prospex diver/gmt are 44.8mm / 50.9mm and the case is made from titanium. The bezel is ceramic, and there is a screwdown caseback (no monoblock case)
Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

fluence4 said:


> Boys, we have a new leak! SLA033 , 6105- 8110 reissue
> Credit: @seikosthlm on instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


That doesn't look high end LE to me.


----------



## JimmyMack75

fluence4 said:


> Boys, we have a new leak! SLA033 , 6105- 8110 reissue
> Credit: @seikosthlm on instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


What's that a leak of? The new Sharkey?


----------



## impalass

fluence4 said:


> Boys, we have a new leak! SLA033 , 6105- 8110 reissue
> Credit: @seikosthlm on instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk[/QUOT
> 
> Now I'm getting excited !


----------



## shelfcompact

Looks like an overexposed shot of the vintage model. 

I like that Spring Drive is getting around.


----------



## ahonobaka

Glad we can finally talk about this! What’s everyone think of the SD300? I’ve warmed up to it now but figure people won’t like the text or the crown


----------



## manofrolex

shelfcompact said:


> Looks like an overexposed shot of the vintage model.
> 
> I like that Spring Drive is getting around.


One of the SD is 200m the others 100 ..wonder why


----------



## manofrolex

Are they moving towards oyster like bracelet except on the GS? Is that new or just about right ?


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> That doesn't look high end LE to me.


Very much looks turtle type finishing, youre right bro.

Which is fantastic imo, it was never made to be a higher end diver, hopefully they will make a higher end model with better specs and a workman model that comes in at a decent price, i'll be all over a few of those.

Having said that, some leaks in the past have been of the preproduction samples, the watch we are seeing in the pic may be one of those depending on its origins.
If these are official Seiko pics it might not be the finished product.


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> Very much looks turtle type finishing, youre right bro.
> 
> Which is fantastic imo, it was never made to be a higher end diver, hopefully they will make a higher end model with better specs and a workman model that comes in at a decent price, i'll be all over a few of those.
> 
> Having said that, some leaks in the past have been of the preproduction samples, the watch we are seeing in the pic may be one of those depending on its origins.
> If these are official Seiko pics it might not be the finished product.


I'm pretty sure they didn't need high end during the Vietnam War.


----------



## JimmyMack75

Cobia said:


> Very much looks turtle type finishing, youre right bro.
> 
> Which is fantastic imo, it was never made to be a higher end diver, hopefully they will make a higher end model with better specs and a workman model that comes in at a decent price, i'll be all over a few of those.
> 
> Having said that, some leaks in the past have been of the preproduction samples, the watch we are seeing in the pic may be one of those depending on its origins.
> If these are official Seiko pics it might not be the finished product.


It doesn't look real to me. Some dude throws up a pic of his 6105 on insta. Big deal. Bezel looks worn anyway. I call bs. I took a Tudor-style teaser pic of my 6105 and posted it in this thread.

An SLA will not be a 'Turtle-level' product. SLA is top-tier LE Seiko


----------



## valuewatchguy

ahonobaka said:


> Glad we can finally talk about this! What's everyone think of the SD300? I've warmed up to it now but figure people won't like the text or the crown


Is it titanium?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

JimmyMack75 said:


> It doesn't look real to me. Some dude throws up a pic of his 6105 on insta. Big deal. Bezel looks worn anyway. I call bs. I took a Tudor-style teaser pic of my 6105 and posted it in this thread.
> 
> An SLA will not be a 'Turtle-level' product. SLA is top-tier LE Seiko


Aaah, ok, so its not an official leak?


----------



## manofrolex

Cobia said:


> Aaah, ok, so its not an official leak?


Just messing w you btw on O^3 but that "leaked" pic looked terrible


----------



## JimmyMack75

Cobia said:


> Aaah, ok, so its not an official leak?


I don't think it is


----------



## ahonobaka

Pretty dry response so far for the SD range? I think because this was so left field and not really asked for that it’s a bit anticlimactic; Maybe more hype a few years ago. That said, building out the higher end Prospex range makes sense given the business strategy and changes over the past few years as we move upmarket. Love the kinetic throwbacks as well. 

Now...Will we see some GS leaks?


----------



## Quiggs1404

Love the topper Seiko dive watch coming out


----------



## yonsson

JimmyMack75 said:


> It doesn't look real to me. Some dude throws up a pic of his 6105 on insta. Big deal. Bezel looks worn anyway. I call bs. I took a Tudor-style teaser pic of my 6105 and posted it in this thread.
> An SLA will not be a 'Turtle-level' product. SLA is top-tier LE Seiko











Case looks thicker than the original case and the bezel material seems to be SLA017/mm300-style. Worst photo ever, but I don't see why it wouldn't be real.

As for the SD-watches... Det Briscoe (Instagram) found new SBDB-references on the SEIKO website a few weeks ago, so I'd definitely say those are legit. It also makes sense to re-launch the Landmaster series. What doesn't make sense however is reusing the same case for 100m/200m & 300m models. The "SD300" looks amazeballs! I'm getting that one for sure. Love everything about it so far. Wondering about the thickness however. The 200m is 14.7mm according to the pic.

This is proper exciting! There's always some one calling BS but ALL the leaks from previous years have turned out to be true.


----------



## yonsson

ahonobaka said:


> Pretty dry response so far for the SD range? I think because this was so left field and not really asked for that it's a bit anticlimactic; Maybe more hype a few years ago. That said, building out the higher end Prospex range makes sense given the business strategy and changes over the past few years as we move upmarket. Love the kinetic throwbacks as well.
> 
> Now...Will we see some GS leaks?


Give people a chance to contemplate. 
That 300m looks amazing to me, I'm definitely getting that one. It's pretty much a mm600 redone without all the "issues" I had with the mm600. I hope the new bracelet is 22mm, kinda looks like it. And hopefully the links are a little thicker than before. What's not to like?


----------



## JimmyMack75

yonsson said:


> Case looks thicker than the original case and the bezel material seems to be SLA017/mm300-style. Worst photo ever, it I don't see why it wouldn't be real.
> 
> As for the SD-watches... Det Briscoe (Instagram) found new SBDB-references on the SEIKO website a few weeks ago, so I'd definitely say those are legit. It also makes sense to re-launch the Landmaster series. What doesn't make sense however is reusing the same case for 100m/200m & 300m models. The "SD300" looks amazeballs! I'm getting that one for sure. Love everything about it so far. Wondering about the thickness however. The 200m is 14.7mm according to the pic.
> 
> This is proper exciting! There's always some one calling BS but ALL the leaks from previous years have turned out to be true.


I'm not calling BS on the information. But don't see why everyone is jumping on one very poor quality Instagram photo from some anonymous dude. It could just as easily be a Chinese Sharkey homage and looking at the finish on that coin edge bezel in the photo I would hope it is. It certainly doesn't look SLA quality to me in finish, and my two original pieces I'm looking at now appear to have far better finish in the milling of the bezel teeth. But as you've said it's a very poor photo.


----------



## yonsson

JimmyMack75 said:


> I'm not calling BS on the information. But don't see why everyone is jumping on one very poor quality Instagram photo from some anonymous dude. It could just as easily be a Chinese Sharkey homage and looking at the finish on that coin edge bezel in the photo I would hope it is. It certainly doesn't look SLA quality to me in finish, and my two original pieces I'm looking at now appear to have far better finish in the milling of the bezel teeth. But as you've said it's a very poor photo.


Seems like a lot of people here and elsewhere know more than they tell, so I'm definitely not doubting the authenticity. Two years ago, the first leaked SLA017 got the same response, everything turned out to be true, it was just very bad photos, just like in this case. In the SLA017-case, the photo came totally out of the blue. This time, the info has already been out there for several months. I heard from a source in Asia months ago that there will be a big re-launch of the Prospex line, the SLA033 info has also been out there for a long time. So what we see now is basically pics of the already leaked info. Still waiting for a Pogue and auto chrono GS though, I hope SEIKO isn't planning on making me disappointed.


----------



## yonsson

So let's just assume it's valid info and break it down.

New bracelet - 22mm? Looks thick and sharply chamfered. 
New ceramic bezel insert (looks stylewise like the Transocean). 
Applied date border but not applied SEIKO-logo. Indices protrude into the chapter ring. 
Longer minute hand. 
Closed seconds hand. 
Screw caseback. 
No silly colors. 
Enormous crown.

The only thing I'm missing is applied SEIKO-logo.


----------



## fluence4

yonsson said:


> So let's just assume it's valid info and break it down.
> 
> New bracelet - 22mm? Looks thick and sharply chamfered.
> New ceramic bezel insert (looks stylewise like the Transocean).
> Applied date border but not applied SEIKO-logo. Indices protrude into the chapter ring.
> Longer minute hand.
> Closed seconds hand.
> Screw caseback.
> No silly colors.
> Enormous crown.
> 
> The only thing I'm missing is applied SEIKO-logo.


I guess Seiko doesn't put a lume pip because of the ceramics hardness and brittleness. In this way the structure is stronger.

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

fluence4 said:


> I guess Seiko doesn't put a lume pip because of the ceramics hardness and brittleness. In this way the structure is stronger.
> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk











Looks like a lume pip, no?


----------



## fluence4

yonsson said:


> Looks like a lume pip, no?


Yes, but Transoceans bezel is an one-piece structure not just a ceramic insert in a metal bezel body. We all know how conscious is Seiko when it comes to ceramic bezels in their divers lineup. I prefer lume pips though.

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> So let's just assume it's valid info and break it down.
> 
> New bracelet - 22mm? Looks thick and sharply chamfered.
> New ceramic bezel insert (looks stylewise like the Transocean).
> Applied date border but not applied SEIKO-logo. Indices protrude into the chapter ring.
> Longer minute hand.
> Closed seconds hand.
> Screw caseback.
> No silly colors.
> Enormous crown.
> 
> The only thing I'm missing is applied SEIKO-logo.


I will just take the oyster style bracelet of the one on the left BUT suspect the same old clasp sadly...wonder if it will fit the the sla019...


----------



## manofrolex

fluence4 said:


> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


Ok now that looks much better than what I have seen to date . Kind of looks like a flat pancake but maybe maybe I could get behind this one


----------



## fluence4

Hoped that the new Sumo won't have the cameltoe...









Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

jmanlay said:


> Ok now that looks much better than what I have seen to date . Kind of looks like a flat pancake but maybe maybe I could get behind this one


Wouldn't that be nice if seiko could price that around 1000-1500 where they really dont have a presence right now with divers. Transocean really didn't appeal to most people so I don't count that.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leong33

fluence4 said:


> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


Wow finally all these years fans of Willard wishes come true. I wonder what would the crown be, is it screw in or the original lock type?


----------



## Biggles3

SBDX031/SLA033









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Biggles3 said:


> SBDX031/SLA033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Ok ok ok fine i like it now but how big is it ?


----------



## nupicasso

JimmyMack75 said:


> I don't understand all the hate on here for Spencer. His prices might be up there, but I don't think his skill in relation to working on vintage Seiko movements has ever been called into question. As far as I know, he is one of two people who have a method for rebuilding 6105 crowns


He lost all credibility after making false assumptions on the 6r15 balance, without ever having disassembled the movement completely. It wasn't until one of his final videos on the subject that he let slip that he never actually fully disassembled and serviced one before making those claims. That's not a real watchmaker. That's an amateurish move.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles

Biggles3 said:


> SBDX031/SLA033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Please don't be too much. Please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

jmanlay said:


> I will just take the oyster style bracelet of the one on the left BUT suspect the same old clasp sadly...wonder if it will fit the the sla019...


 The answer to SEIKO swap questions is pretty much always no.


----------



## rcorreale

Biggles3 said:


> SBDX031/SLA033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Do we know what movement will be in this? 4r? 6r? 8L?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

rcorreale said:


> Do we know what movement will be in this? 4r? 6r? 8L?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No chance for 4r and 6r. Most probably 8l.

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

fluence4 said:


> No chance for 4r and 6r. Most probably 8l.


And since it's named SBDX it's the 8L35. SBEX=8L55. 
I kind of still have my reservations about this one. After close ups of the dial I will know. Didn't like the indices of the SLA017. And still no applied logo...


----------



## burns78

SBD*X*031/*SLA*033 = probably 8L =~3000$


----------



## fluence4

burns78 said:


> SBD*X*031/*SLA*033 = probably 8L =~3000$


I've heard that the price back in 70s was around 300$  /not sure though/

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

fluence4 said:


> I've heard that the price back in 70s was around 300$  /not sure though/
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


I remember when 3k was a lot of money.....oh wait that was this morning.

Now that's the going rate for a seiko 8L.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

yonsson said:


> And since it's named SBDX it's the 8L35. SBEX=8L55.
> I kind of still have my reservations about this one. After close ups of the dial I will know. Didn't like the indices of the SLA017. And still no applied logo...


What's the difference between 8L35 and 55?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diego Ledezma

Hi guys!

Since the SLA033 will be definitely out of my reach, do you think there will be a modern affordable reinterpretation just like the two previous years?


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

nupicasso said:


> He lost all credibility after making false assumptions on the 6r15 balance, without ever having disassembled the movement completely. It wasn't until one of his final videos on the subject that he let slip that he never actually fully disassembled and serviced one before making those claims. That's not a real watchmaker. That's an amateurish move.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think his prices are just insane, he wanted over $500 for a 1st gen stargate, 7s non J dial lmao


----------



## seikofanatico

The difference between 8L35 and 8L55 is 28800bhp to 36000bhp 😉

Regards
Baris


----------



## ahonobaka

Honestly the SLA033 might be another "Best Sports Watch" award contender if it all comes together. Like yonsson, would love an applied Seiko logo...

So now that we have an entirely new Spring Drive Prospex lineup, the historical re-creation, and some updated favorites (Sumo, STO Turtle, new Tuna colorways), can there really be any more to expect at Basel? Still no chrono action. GS, I'm hoping the lid is SEALED (prefer to be surprised officially), but this already feels like enough for a full Basel showing, sports watch wise.


----------



## burns78




----------



## shelfcompact

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> I think his prices are just insane, he wanted over $500 for a 1st gen stargate, 7s non J dial lmao


To be fair, didn't that include full servicing?


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> The answer to SEIKO swap questions is pretty much always no.


That blows


----------



## yonsson

ahonobaka said:


> Honestly the SLA033 might be another "Best Sports Watch" award contender if it all comes together. Like yonsson, would love an applied Seiko logo...
> 
> So now that we have an entirely new Spring Drive Prospex lineup, the historical re-creation, and some updated favorites (Sumo, STO Turtle, new Tuna colorways), can there really be any more to expect at Basel? Still no chrono action. GS, I'm hoping the lid is SEALED (prefer to be surprised officially), but this already feels like enough for a full Basel showing, sports watch wise.


I'm betting there will be tons more. Last year we got some leaks, but I was still surprised by a lot of new models. Somebody needs to get fired if we don't get a celebration Pogue model. And at least a few models to celebrate Astron.


----------



## Toshk

Size wise, how close to the original would the SLA033 be you reckon?


----------



## fluence4

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> I think his prices are just insane, he wanted over $500 for a 1st gen stargate, 7s non J dial lmao


Whaaaaaaaaat

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

yonsson said:


> Somebody needs to get fired if we don't get a celebration Pogue model.


This.

If so, it could be a very expensive year for me, Seiko-wise. But the ways of Seiko are mysterious, are they not?


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

LordBrettSinclair said:


> This.
> 
> If so, it could be a very expensive year for me, Seiko-wise. But the ways of Seiko are mysterious, are they not?


I hope we don't, seiko will mess it up, they hardly have awesome chrono movements that aren't insanely thick


----------



## yonsson

LordBrettSinclair said:


> This.
> 
> If so, it could be a very expensive year for me, Seiko-wise. But the ways of Seiko are mysterious, are they not?


I'm already trying to decide which Panerai to sell. 
The "SD300" is a no brainer for me and if they release a GS chrono or GS diver I'll need to get that as well. SEIKO is extremely unpredictable so we'll see. I think I'll be able to not buy the SLA, but it will be hard. I just really really feel like I need to try all the diver's they release.


----------



## ThomasH

.








*OH MY!*  Now THAT'S a decent historical homage!!  Like the ones in 2000, very representative and not so derivative like the recent 6RMAS and those weird MM models with the Monster hands.

Did any one else notice what you see when you zoom in??








Do you see it? I have to say it made me laugh, because it is so true. ;-)

Still don't see it? Here:








Do you see it now?? :-d

- Thomas

.


----------



## JoeOBrien

ThomasH said:


> *OH MY!*  Now THAT'S a decent historical homage!!  Like the ones in 2000, very representative and not so derivative like the recent 6RMAS and those weird MM models with the Monster hands.




That's the LE recreation, i.e. the one that is (more or less) faithful to the original, like the SLA017 and SLA025. The 6RMAS and 'baby MM' models were the 'modern' recreations. They will probably do the same thing with this and release 6R versions with Tuna hands.


----------



## carloscastro7

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OH MY!*  Now THAT'S a decent historical homage!!  Like the ones in 2000, very representative and not so derivative like the recent 6RMAS and those weird MM models with the Monster hands.
> 
> Did any one else notice what you see when you zoom in??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see it? I have to say it made me laugh, because it is so true. ;-)
> 
> Still don't see it? Here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see it now?? :-d
> 
> - Thomas
> 
> .


Haha are you talking about the loan? Or the apparent misaligned chapter ring?


----------



## manofrolex

While we wait i switched to this for good karma


----------



## impalass

carloscastro7 said:


> Haha are you talking about the loan? Or the apparent misaligned chapter ring?


The misaligned chapter ring proves these leaked pictures are the real deal. :roll:


----------



## ahonobaka

yonsson said:


> I'm already trying to decide which Panerai to sell.
> The "SD300" is a no brainer for me and if they release a GS chrono or GS diver I'll need to get that as well. SEIKO is extremely unpredictable so we'll see. I think I'll be able to not buy the SLA, but it will be hard. I just really really feel like I need to try all the diver's they release.


You're making me too hopeful LOL

But how could I forget the Astron?! There's no way this is it, which is an exciting thing to realize...


----------



## Mike Ibz

I'm in for the SLA033! I'm literally salivating and it will slot in beautifully next to my SLA017 and SLA019. It would look fantastic on a distressed vintage strap. Will it come off as desperate if I contact the AD now?


----------



## huangcjz

So the new Sumos and the _third_ versions of the Save The Oceans from the initial leak have been confirmed (I wonder if these third ones with the lighter dials and the SKX013-like seconds hand will replace the first ones from last year?) The STOs must be super successful for them to keep on churning them out like this - it certainly seems they've been successful with how often I see them posted. The leaks are all coming true so far, so it seems like people wanting Arnies will get their wish, then. Photo leaks are coming in mid-February again, on the dot.

The new Sumo's bezel insert looks better than the current one, IMO, but I'm not sure about the dial and hand-set yet, with the blurry picture that we have now. Looks like they've got a metal bit sticking up into the lume of the hour hand like with the SBEX003, which I never liked about it, but I probably still like it better than the hour hand on the current one, actually. Minute hand looks sharp in shape, like a thinner version of the current one, or of the one on the Stargates. All 3 of the hands seem a little bit out-of-proportion/don't fit together well to me at the moment, but perhaps they'll grow on me. :-/ The new Sumos kind-of look to me like they're styled to be a bit like the affordable version of that new Spring Drive diver.



Diego Ledezma said:


> Since the SLA033 will be definitely out of my reach, do you think there will be a modern affordable reinterpretation just like the two previous years?


Given that the initial leak didn't mention modern re-interpretations of the 6105, I'm guessing that there won't be any, and that these other cheaper PROSPEX divers will fill those gaps in the line-up price-wise. I just don't see there being a cheaper 6105 when the 6309 re-issues are pretty similar cushion-cased divers' watches for people who don't care about/can't afford historical accuracy with the SLA033. Still, there hasn't been a leak of the 6139 that we were all expecting, so I guess there might still be more to come, and we might get a pleasant surprise. Seems like it'll be a bumper year this year, even if not everything might be executed to all of our tastes/preferences.

How has no-one yet mentioned how they've desecrated the dial of the SLA033 with the same weird spacing for the text as they did with the SLA017? Have you all just resigned yourselves to how SEIKO always manages to get the details wrong? Re: the printed logo rather than an applied one - I wonder if they're making it different on purpose, so that people can't pass off SLA033 dials as original 6105 ones, or the other way around, in case there's a big difference in their price in the future, if the 6105 becomes more expensive than the SLA033 and people start making Franken-watches with SLA033 dials in 6105s?

Another thing is, if the SLA033 is being marketed as a "1970" re-issue, then why's it being released this year instead of next year as a 50th anniversary? Makes me wonder what they have in store for next year to bump this one a year forward... It'd be 2 years late next year for the 6105-8000/9, so they'd be the wrong way around chronologically, but I can't think of what other divers' watches anniversaries they've got left...



leong33 said:


> Wow finally all these years fans of Willard wishes come true. I wonder what would the crown be, is it screw in or the original lock type?


Given that the SLA017 had a screw-down crown where the original 62MAS didn't have one, I can't see the SLA033 coming without a screw-down crown.


----------



## ahonobaka

Mike Ibz said:


> I'm in for the SLA033! I'm literally salivating and it will slot in beautifully next to my SLA017 and SLA019. It would look fantastic on a distressed vintage strap. Will it come off as desperate if I contact the AD now?


Sorry to say Mike, but you're already done for. With the 017 and 019, you've no choice!

I too would remind my AD how loyal and appreciative I've been of them...Would not hurt!

I think the 033 will be a better seller than the 017. Yes the other two are icons, but arguably this is THE iconic diver from Seiko (in a lot of people's eyes) with universal quirk, originality, and appeal.


----------



## Mike Ibz

jmanlay said:


> While we wait i switched to this for good karma


2 more weeks and mine comes back from repair with Seiko along with a new Toshi strap as a welcome home present.


----------



## Mike Ibz

ahonobaka said:


> Sorry to say Mike, but you're already done for. With the 017 and 019, you've no choice!
> 
> I too would remind my AD how loyal and appreciative I've been of them...Would not hurt!
> 
> I think the 033 will be a better seller than the 017. Yes the other two are icons, but arguably this is THE iconic diver from Seiko (in a lot of people's eyes) with universal quirk, originality, and appeal.


Well that's it; I'm on it first thing. It's going to be a bit painful waiting from now until July, but worth it.


----------



## ahonobaka

Can't remember if the modern interpretations (051/053) were also leaked when SLA017 was; Anyone recall? I want to say no?


----------



## Khadgar

yonsson said:


> The "SD300" is a no brainer for me and *if they release a GS chrono* or GS diver I'll need to get that as well. SEIKO is extremely unpredictable so we'll see. I think I'll be able to not buy the SLA, but it will be hard. I just really really feel like I need to try all the diver's they release.


Oh boy, you're mentioning these chronographs so often... You will be painfully disappointed, I'm afraid. And I'm saying this as a sucker for a good chronograph and as a proud owner of SAGK003, the best non-SD modern Seiko chronograph. I was hoping for a nice anniversary models as well, but it seems that Seiko has other intentions.


----------



## JimmyMack75

Khadgar said:


> Oh boy, you're mentioning these chronographs so often... You will be painfully disappointed, I'm afraid. And I'm saying this as a sucker for a good chronograph and as a proud owner of SAGK003, the best non-SD modern Seiko chronograph. I was hoping for a nice anniversary models as well, but it seems that Seiko has other intentions.


When have they ever released two historical LE reissues in a year? I think that's the end of the Pogue conversation gents.


----------



## fluence4

JimmyMack75 said:


> When have they ever released two historical LE reissues in a year? I think that's the end of the Pogue conversation gents.


Last year they had 1000m Golden Tuna and 6159 reissue

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

huangcjz said:


> Another thing is, if the SLA033 is being marketed as a "1970" re-issue, then why's it being released this year instead of next year as a 50th anniversary?


Could be that is a 2020 model that only hits dealers in December 2019. Announcing an upcoming watch and selling it are 2 different things. Same thing happened with the GS Quartz GMTs released last year at Basel. They have only been available at dealers in the last 60 days (non-LE versions). Or Seiko doesn't care about semantics and releases what they want regardless of anniversary dates.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

ahonobaka said:


> Can't remember if the modern interpretations (051/053) were also leaked when SLA017 was; Anyone recall? I want to say no?


Yes, they did. See this post from February 7th, 2017 about the 6RMASes, and the posts directly preceding it are about the first images of the SLA017: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-292.html#post38414770


----------



## huangcjz

valuewatchguy said:


> Could be that is a 2020 model that only hits dealers in December 2019. Announcing an upcoming watch and selling it are 2 different things. Same thing happened with the GS Quartz GMTs released last year at Basel. They have only been available at dealers in the last 60 days (non-LE versions). Or Seiko doesn't care about semantics and releases what they want regardless of anniversary dates.


Yeah, I did a bit more thinking about this - the SLA017 and SLA025 came out within a few months of Baselworld, well before the next year, so I think the latter's more likely to be the case - I've just looked back at when the SLA017 was leaked in 2017, and people were expressing doubts then about whether it was going to be true or not because it was a couple of years after its 50th anniversary from 1965 - 2015.


----------



## Mike Ibz

JimmyMack75 said:


> When have they ever released two historical LE reissues in a year? I think that's the end of the Pogue conversation gents.


Last year also with the SLA019 and SLA025. NEVER SAY DIE!!!


----------



## JimmyMack75

Mike Ibz said:


> Last year also with the SLA019 and SLA025. NEVER SAY DIE!!!


Lol. I'd go with the Golden Tuna and SLA025 as a rebuttal as previously posted, not the 019 - its just a limited MM.

I really doubt we are going to see the golden Pepsi wonder though. ***feeling of dread washed over me in ever increasing waves***


----------



## CADirk

JimmyMack75 said:


> Lol. I'd go with the Golden Tuna and SLA025 as a rebuttal as previously posted, not the 019 - its just a limited MM.
> 
> I really doubt we are going to see the golden Pepsi wonder though. ***feeling of dread washed over me in ever increasing waves***


I'm still hoping for a V176 solar/quartz powered pogue re-issue in the 350-400 euro range, no special limited editions, but a good, reliable and functional watch.


----------



## dchang81

im guessing we wont know dimensions or thickness for the sla033 for awhile?


----------



## huangcjz

fluence4 said:


> Last year they had 1000m Golden Tuna and 6159 reissue


To be honest, I was pretty surprised when that happened, because I think the Golden Tuna Can got pretty over-shadowed by the SLA025. The 6139 might over-shadow the 6105, since the 6139's probably more widely-known. If they were to keep to anniversaries though, I think it'd make more sense to do the 6139 this year, and the 6105 next year - so I guess perhaps they only occasionally care about exact anniversaries.


----------



## JimmyMack75

dchang81 said:


> im guessing we wont know dimensions or thickness for the sla033 for awhile?


I'm betting it will be a little thicker, with roughly the same wrist real estate as the original. The 'spb' versions will be a larger watch with those ridiculous hands.


----------



## Mike Ibz

JimmyMack75 said:


> Lol. I'd go with the Golden Tuna and SLA025 as a rebuttal as previously posted, not the 019 - its just a limited MM.
> 
> I really doubt we are going to see the golden Pepsi wonder though. ***feeling of dread washed over me in ever increasing waves***


You're right. I need to calm down.


----------



## Terry Lennox

A post on Uncle Seiko's Instagram has the number of pieces at 2500. How many did they do of the SLA017?


----------



## huangcjz

Terry Lennox said:


> A post on Uncle Seiko's Instagram has the number of pieces at 2500. How many did they do of the SLA017?


2,000 in total. I read somewhere on WatchUSeek that 500 of those were SBDX019s which were meant to be for Japan. There were 1,500 SLA025 in total, but I don't know how many of those were SBEX007s which were meant to be for Japan.

His post also says 8L35, as we expected - apparently, the Japanese model number is the SBDX031, which would confirm the 8L35: https://www.facebook.com/WatchOutz/....1550278187./2302553749777141/?type=3&theater
coming after the green and red Gundam Tuna Cans, which are SBDX027 and SBDX029.


----------



## Everdying

huangcjz said:


> So the new Sumos and the _third_ versions of the Save The Oceans from the initial leak have been confirmed (I wonder if these third ones with the lighter dials and the SKX013-like seconds hand will replace the first ones from last year?) The STOs must be super successful for them to keep on churning them out like this - it certainly seems they've been successful with how often I see them posted. The leaks are all coming true so far, so it seems like people wanting Arnies will get their wish, then. Photo leaks are coming in mid-February again, on the dot.


what third version?


----------



## Terry Lennox

I'm consoling myself to the news that this will be limited and out of my price range with the recollection that even the SLA017, as cool as it looked, was too thick in the case. Maybe Seiko will do something similar to this one.


----------



## huangcjz

Everdying said:


> what third version?


This:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bt6MImdnBe4/

That's the SRPD21, the 6309 re-issue version, but there will be Samurai and Solar Chronograph versions as well, as usual. Note that it comes on a stainless steel bracelet, rather than on a rubber strap like the first STO 6309 re-issue from last year, the SRPC91. Also note the SKX013-esque seconds hand, and the bezel insert - first 20 minutes looks to be dark-ish grey, or darker than the rest of the insert, which is a darkish blue, unlike the SRPC91, which was lighter blue for the first 20 minutes and then a darker blue: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-620.html#post45347135

This is my post with the first leak: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-post47866697.html#post47866697

A quote from that post:

"SEIKO SRPD21K1 Save The Ocean Turtle" (I don't know how this might be different to the PVD STO SRPD11 though, which they have a separate listing for?)
"SEIKO SRPD23K1 Save The Ocean Samurai" (I don't know how this might be different to the PVD STO SRPD09 though, which they have a separate listing for?)
"SEIKO SSC741P1 Save The Ocean Special Edition Solar" (I don't know how this might be different to the PVD STO SSC701 though, which they have a separate listing for?)"

More details from the first leak: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-907.html#post47871691

At the time, I said: "For the Save The Ocean Turtle and Samurai, and the SSC741, it says "Stainless steel (hard coating)" - if that's not the same as the PVD ones, perhaps it might mean Diashield?"

Since these are clearly not PVD, I suspect that if the "hard coating" part is true (and why wouldn't one assume so, since the rest of the leaks have proven to be right so far), I guess that they might have Diashield (and hence, I guess that they might be more expensive than the first STOs, which don't have Diashield). If so, these would be the first 6309 re-issue, Samurai, and Solar Chronograph of any type, not just STO, to get Diashield, as far as I know.


----------



## Everdying

huangcjz said:


> This:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bt6MImdnBe4/
> 
> That's the SRPD21, the 6309 re-issue version, but there will be Samurai and Solar Chronograph versions as well, as usual. Note that it comes on a stainless steel bracelet, rather than on a rubber strap like the first STO 6309 re-issue from last year, the SRPC91. Also note the SKX013-esque seconds hand, and the bezel insert - first 20 minutes looks to be dark-ish grey, or darker than the rest of the insert, which is a darkish blue, unlike the SRPC91, which was lighter blue for the first 20 minutes and then a darker blue: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-620.html#post45347135
> 
> This is my post with the first leak: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-post47866697.html#post47866697
> 
> A quote from that post:
> 
> "SEIKO SRPD21K1 Save The Ocean Turtle" (I don't know how this might be different to the PVD STO SRPD11 though, which they have a separate listing for?)
> "SEIKO SRPD23K1 Save The Ocean Samurai" (I don't know how this might be different to the PVD STO SRPD09 though, which they have a separate listing for?)
> "SEIKO SSC741P1 Save The Ocean Special Edition Solar" (I don't know how this might be different to the PVD STO SSC701 though, which they have a separate listing for?)"
> 
> More details from the first leak: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-907.html#post47871691
> 
> At the time, I said: "For the Save The Ocean Turtle and Samurai, and the SSC741, it says "Stainless steel (hard coating)" - if that's not the same as the PVD ones, perhaps it might mean Diashield?"
> 
> Since these are clearly not PVD, I suspect that if the "hard coating" part is true (and why wouldn't one assume so, since the rest of the leaks have proven to be right), I guess that they might have Diashield (and hence, I guess that they might be more expensive than the first STOs, which don't have Diashield). If so, these would be the first 6309 re-issue, Samurai, and Solar Chronograph of any type, not just STO, to get Diashield, as far as I know.


but that SRPD21 doesnt look like it has the STO dial.
looks more like a regular sunburst dial, ie. like the other regular turtles.

the STO II only just appeared in Asia around november last year, and are only just beginning to appear around the rest of the world.

i seriously doubt a STO III would come so immediate.


----------



## huangcjz

Everdying said:


> but that SRPD21 doesnt look like it has the STO dial.
> looks more like a regular sunburst dial, ie. like the other regular turtles.
> 
> the STO II only just appeared in Asia around november last year, and are only just beginning to appear around the rest of the world.
> 
> i seriously doubt a STO III would come so immediate.


Good point. Someone somewhere, I think on Instagram, did point out that it was like a Blue Lagoon dial, but with a different chapter ring. The leak described it as an STO, so I guess that they'll start having other dials as well, not just like the originals, but still call them STO because they'll still be giving a portion of the proceeds to that charity. Hopefully that means it will sit alongside the first one as well, then, rather than replacing it. I guess maybe STO will become a whole product line, kind of like PADI did.


----------



## Everdying

huangcjz said:


> Good point. The leak described it as an STO, so I guess that they'll start having other dials as well, not just like the originals, but still call them STO because they'll still be giving a portion of the proceeds to that charity. Hopefully that means it will sit alongside the first one as well, then, rather than replacing it. I guess maybe STO will become a whole product line, kind of like PADI did.


of cos, the leak could also be assuming its an STO.
guess we'll just have to wait for more info.

if it indeed is an STO, it would kinda just dissapear amongst all the other regular seikos tho.


----------



## fluence4

I think they make these choices for reissues because they know that divers will sell well. Also it's not really hard for them to do it- they have the movements and many of the components already. When it comes to Astron- they can just put a 9f in a new case. Any 6139 reissue would be more tricky to do (they need a new movement atleast) and for me a quartz version is not the answer. 6139 was the first automatic chronograph movement that went for sale and paying a tribute to it with a quartz doesn't seem right. On the other hand it's definitely time for Seiko (and GS) to make some automatic sport chronographs. I hope they will.

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

Everdying said:


> of cos, the leak could also be assuming its an STO.
> guess we'll just have to wait for more info.
> 
> if it indeed is an STO, it would kinda just dissapear amongst all the other regular seikos tho.


Lol that's on me, I did a bad crop job and didn't realize people didn't know it was an STO as the leaks came so fast


----------



## TheJubs

dchang81 said:


> im guessing we wont know dimensions or thickness for the sla033 for awhile?


I'm praying they don't deviate from the original size. 44mm wide is plenty big enough, and 47mm long is perfect. If they absolutely have to make a change to the dimensions, tack it onto the height. I won't be bothered if they add 1 mm or so to the height.


----------



## Biggles3

burns78 said:


> SBD*X*031/*SLA*033 = probably 8L =~3000$


And AD in HK just said he expects $40k HKD so around $5k USD 

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

There's absolutely no reason for it to be over $4000 (or even $3500), that would be crazy. It's essentially the same spec as the SLA017 which was $3400. I can see them gouging it a bit, but not past $4000.


----------



## petr_cha

Iconism?


----------



## Everdying

ahonobaka said:


> Lol that's on me, I did a bad crop job and didn't realize people didn't know it was an STO as the leaks came so fast
> View attachment 13895357


ah, so its true...thats a little dissapointing...unless there is some texture on the dial that cant be seen yet.


----------



## todoroki

A few people here calling the SB*D*X031 for the Japanese version, shouldn't that be SB*E*X031?


----------



## just3pieces

Any leaks on some new colour options for the mini turtle? I am not interested in all these big 44mm seiko divers. I want some more options for smaller wristed people like me. I still hope they release a smaller diver at basel 19 (around 39mm to 41mm) with a classic case shape. If not i hope for a batman mini turtle or hulk green mini turtle... then the mini turtle is going to be my next seiko diver...


----------



## Tickstart

Damn I wish I was rich. It (the 6105 reish obv) looks OK but of course they fvcked the proportions up, as usual. I'd have to be a millionaire before I'd spend that much money on a watch that basically is wrong.
We'll just have to see how the 70 mm, Tuna-handset version will look like. There is still no replacement for the original 6309 or 6105.

Perhaps this design is a prototype before they settled on the final design back in the 60's?


----------



## Metrik

Tickstart said:


> but of course they fvcked the proportions up, as usual


You can see this from the leaked image?


----------



## huangcjz

todoroki said:


> A few people here calling the SB*D*X031 for the Japanese version, shouldn't that be SB*E*X031?


Nope, SBDX = 8L35, 28,800 vph, as in the SBDX019 (SLA017). SBEX = 8L55, 36,000 vph, as in the SBEX007 (SLA025). The SLA033 will have an 8L35, hence SBDX031.


----------



## huangcjz

JoeOBrien said:


> There's absolutely no reason for it to be over $4000 (or even $3500), that would be crazy. It's essentially the same spec as the SLA017 which was $3400. I can see them gouging it a bit, but not past $4000.


The SLA017 sold out pretty quickly, didn't it? I guess that's why they know they can make more of the SLA033 and charge more, and it'll still sell out.


----------



## huangcjz

ahonobaka said:


> Lol that's on me, I did a bad crop job and didn't realize people didn't know it was an STO as the leaks came so fast
> View attachment 13895357


Ah, so the Japanese model number for the SRPD21 is SBDY031. Thank you!


----------



## todoroki

huangcjz said:


> Nope, SBDX = 8L35, 28,800 vph, as in the SBDX019 (SLA017). SBEX = 8L55, 36,000 vph, as in the SBEX007 (SLA025). The SLA033 will have an 8L35, hence SBDX031.


Really? I thought there already was an SBDX031 Tuna though?


----------



## huangcjz

just3pieces said:


> Any leaks on some new colour options for the mini turtle? I am not interested in all these big 44mm seiko divers. I want some more options for smaller wristed people like me. I still hope they release a smaller diver at basel 19 (around 39mm to 41mm) with a classic case shape. If not i hope for a batman mini turtle or hulk green mini turtle... then the mini turtle is going to be my next seiko diver...


No leaks as of yet. I guess it depends on how well it's selling - I don't see too many of them posted. I hope so too - I have one (the classic black one on rubber, SRPC37), and I really like it. Though sales might also depend on availability - I think not all of them are available globally - all of them are available in South-East Asia, and were launched there first. I think the SRPC35 black on stainless steel bracelet, SRPC39 blue, and SRPC41 PADI came to the U.S.A. officially, but the SRPC37 didn't. In the U.K., we only get the SRPC41.


----------



## Jeffie007

Love the 6105-8110, but the reissue, if it is going to be in the 3K range or higher is not worth it. The 6105 was ment to be an every man watch that was affordable and not say a grandfather tuna that was an expensive specialized tool watch. I hate to say it, but Seiko seems to be following the high end Swiss brands and pricing their desirable icons out of reach of the every man category. Thank goodness for the turtle. Most of the 6105-8110 at a reasonable price.


----------



## huangcjz

todoroki said:


> Really? I thought there already was an SBDX031 Tuna though?


Oh? If so, then I guess the number part is wrong, but the prefix is right - if it were hi-beat, I'm guessing it would say so on the dial, like with the SLA025. I guess it's probably the next un-used number up then, perhaps SBDX033? I think people assumed it would be SBDX031, since the leaked green and red Gundam Tuna Cans are SBDX027 and SBDX029. Since it's been leaked from what appears to be a Japanese catalogue, I would've thought that people would be able to confirm the Japanese model number by now.


----------



## huangcjz

Jeffie007 said:


> Love the 6105-8110, but the reissue, if it is going to be in the 3K range or higher is not worth it. The 6105 was ment to be an every man watch that was affordable and not say a grandfather tuna that was an expensive specialized tool watch. I hate to say it, but Seiko seems to be following the high end Swiss brands and pricing their desirable icons out of reach of the every man category. Thank goodness for the turtle. Most of the 6105-8110 at a reasonable price.


The 62MAS was "meant to be an every man watch that was affordable" too, and look how the SLA017 re-issue was priced.


----------



## Mike Ibz

huangcjz said:


> The 62MAS was "meant to be an every man watch that was affordable" too, and look how the SLA017 re-issue was priced.


If the demand is there and the quality of the product warrants it then it deserves to be priced accordingly. The SLA017 has held value very well which is testament to the demand and that it's gorgeous (let's now dwell on the bracelet too long).


----------



## Mike Ibz

Right, I've done it. I've called my AD, small deposit is down on the SLA033 and I'm the first person to do so because I've got issues and I need to sort my priorities out. According to my AD and based on the allocation of SLA019 and SLA025 from last year there will be less than double digit allocation numbers in my area.


----------



## Mike Ibz

Message to WUS:

Surely on the back of probably being the first person to put a deposit down in the UK for a SLA033 I should have my posts reinstated to their previous value? I have fully repented for my comment on another thread!


----------



## Mike Ibz

Duplicate.


----------



## Tickstart

Metrik said:


> You can see this from the leaked image?


Yeah? You can't? Well, unless the image is fake but then why are we even talking about it?


----------



## Tickstart

Mike Ibz said:


> there will be less than double digit allocation numbers in my area.


Which base is he counting in? #relevantquestion


----------



## Toshk

Tickstart said:


> Which base is he counting in? #relevantquestion


UK ADs always say that


----------



## Tickstart

Jeffie007 said:


> Love the 6105-8110, but the reissue, if it is going to be in the 3K range or higher is not worth it. The 6105 was ment to be an every man watch that was affordable and not say a grandfather tuna that was an expensive specialized tool watch. I hate to say it, but Seiko seems to be following the high end Swiss brands and pricing their desirable icons out of reach of the every man category. Thank goodness for the turtle. Most of the 6105-8110 at a reasonable price.


That is their explicitly stated market strategy, to move into the european luxury market.


----------



## fluence4

Tickstart said:


> That is their explicitly stated market strategy, to move into the european luxury market.


Yeah the original had a different purpose and became an icon but the reissue is definitely a luxury watch. The design maybe is the same but the watch is a different animal.

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

valuewatchguy said:


> Could be that is a 2020 model that only hits dealers in December 2019. Announcing an upcoming watch and selling it are 2 different things. Same thing happened with the GS Quartz GMTs released last year at Basel. They have only been available at dealers in the last 60 days (non-LE versions). Or Seiko doesn't care about semantics and releases what they want regardless of anniversary dates.


Oh, I forgot that the release date of the SLA033's already been leaked as the 6th of July:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BtxFaUKn-b2/



todoroki said:


> Really? I thought there already was an SBDX031 Tuna though?


It's SBDX for sure, even if we can't tell the number - see the bottom right of this photo leak from the catalogue:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bt6H7usgDwW/


----------



## jr81

I don’t know, if there are only going to be 2500 of them, I’d prefer if Seiko made the watch as special as possible. It may not technically be true to the model’s roots but the 6105 is a classic model for them and it’d be disappointing if they didn’t dress the watch up (imho). Sure, a premium will be had, but I prefer this type of release to what they did with the new turtles. That line is so watered down now with the 5,000 different color options and never ending modifications floating around. It’s affordable, but there is nothing special about it at all.


----------



## Tickstart

The design isn't the same though :'( they did the same thing they did to the turtle, they elongated the cushion case of the 6309. The "tight" curve next to the lugs of the original 6105 is gone. It's almost like they just reconfigured the SRP tooling machine. Lazy.


----------



## Tickstart




----------



## Tickstart

That's exactly what I knew they'd screw up. I hate that I'm always right.
Still, it's a handsome watch no doubt. The legendary 6105 crown guard is still more or less as it should be, from what I can see. But with a screw down ofc. No reason to get the SLA version. Unless the other version is gonna be much larger... I'll wait for that, and then I guess buy the SLA handset for a couple hundred dollars to replace the inevitable Tuna hands on the cheaper one.

They didn't even put the "water 200m resist" on there :'D COME ON SEIKO?!


----------



## fluence4

Tickstart said:


> The design isn't the same though :'( they did the same thing they did to the turtle, they elongated the cushion case of the 6309. The "tight" curve next to the lugs of the original 6105 is gone. It's almost like they just reconfigured the SRP tooling machine. Lazy.


Don't do that to me man 

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Biggles3 said:


> And AD in HK just said he expects $40k HKD so around $5k USD
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


175000 TBH for Thailand. 
The SLA-prices are surely insane.


----------



## Tickstart

Or to put it bluntly:


----------



## Jeffie007

huangcjz said:


> The 62MAS was "meant to be an every man watch that was affordable" too, and look how the SLA017 re-issue was priced.


Yep and that one was over priced as well.


----------



## valuewatchguy

jr81 said:


> It's affordable, but there is nothing special about it at all.


Other than it is accessible to a lot more people. I'd prefer if this piece could fill that mid tier diver role above the 6RMas and below MM300. And was not limited production. I agree that I dont want entry level like the SRP turtles.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Ibz

Tickstart said:


> Which base is he counting in? #relevantquestion


Hello! I have no idea what that means. Could you rephrase that question in the manner you would address it to a child and then I've got a chance of replying appropriately.


----------



## Mike Ibz

Tickstart said:


> Or to put it bluntly:
> View attachment 13896001


I have no idea what's going on here. Have you all co-ordinated a thread acid drop when I wasn't looking?


----------



## yonsson

Tickstart said:


> Or to put it bluntly:
> View attachment 13896001


Super funny! For the 5 Swedes here. 

I dont like the fact that I as a big SEIKO fan don't like the SLA LE models. 
The 017 has too much sunburst and too rounded edged indices. No applied logo. 
The 025 is just totally messed up proportionwise. It has non of the good qualities from the 6159 case.

SLA033 -We'll see, but still no applied logo and it still looks like it has the non distinctive indices that makes the dial look like an AM dial.

Still waiting for a nice 6105-8000, that could be a OWG watch for sure, but they need to apply the logo, that printed logo drives me insane.


----------



## yonsson

Mike Ibz said:


> Hello! I have no idea what that means. Could you rephrase that question in the manner you would address it to a child and then I've got a chance of replying appropriately.


You are saying there will be less that 10 examples of the SLA033 in the UK?
That was his question.


----------



## huangcjz

Tickstart said:


> The design isn't the same though :'( they did the same thing they did to the turtle, they elongated the cushion case of the 6309. The "tight" curve next to the lugs of the original 6105 is gone. It's almost like they just reconfigured the SRP tooling machine. Lazy.


When the Chinese homage makers can do a better job than Seiko themselves, lol! They also make them at an affordable price that's accessible to more people, which is more in keeping with the spirit of the original. There must be some reason why Seiko keep on making these changes - my theory is so that the re-issues can't be passed off as originals, in case the price of them changes a lot over future decades. Who would've thought not even a few years ago that 6105s, 6139s, and 6138s are going for the prices that they are now?


----------



## Travelller

I just might have room for one more... :think:


----------



## Mike Ibz

yonsson said:


> 175000 TBH for Thailand.
> The SLA-prices are surely insane.


I doubt they'll price it like the SLA025 as it doesn't have the high beat movement. My AD is expecting something in-between the SLA017 and SLA025 so about £4K. I think that's in Omega pricing heartland more than anything else and they've certainly got nothing I'm that interested in. If the price creeps into the £5k price range then we're entering into Rolex territory and to be honest I'd get the SLA033 over an OP or Explorer 1. The 8L35 movement is a peach and I'm sure the case-work will be hand finished and exceptional for the price range. Also resale value is likely to be good if not great.


----------



## Mike Ibz

Duplicate.


----------



## Mike Ibz

yonsson said:


> You are saying there will be less that 10 examples of the SLA033 in the UK?
> That was his question.


Ah ha! No, less than 10 with my AD who I think is the largest AD for the West Midlands.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> When the Chinese homage makers can do a better job than Seiko themselves, lol! They also make them at an affordable price that's accessible to more people, which is more in keeping with the spirit of the original. There must be some reason why Seiko keep on making these changes - my theory is so that the re-issues can't be passed off as originals, in case the price of them changes a lot over future decades. Who would've thought not even a few years ago that 6105s, 6139s, and 6138s are going for the prices that they are now?


That has nothing to do with it. SEIKO makes modern reinterpretations as a homage to the past. The aim has never been to make 1:1 editions.


----------



## huangcjz

Mike Ibz said:


> Hello! I have no idea what that means. Could you rephrase that question in the manner you would address it to a child and then I've got a chance of replying appropriately.


They meant that if you count in a different base, then there would be a different number before you get to double digits. We usually use decimal/base 10, so there are 9 digits (1-9) that aren't 0 before you get to double digits. If you count in for example hexadecimal/base 16, there are 15 digits (not including 0) before you get to double digits - 1-9, then A-F.


----------



## fluence4

Yonsson, is the logo printed so it can't fall off, isn't it? I mean if it is done on purpose it is kinda okaaay. I prefer the applied too. It seems like Seiko is getting super determined to use raised markers and printed logos as someone is going to play cricket with these watches lol 

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Ibz

huangcjz said:


> He meant that if you count in a different base, then there would be a different number before you get to double digits. We usually use decimal, so there are 9 digits (1-9) that aren't 0 before you get to double digits. If you count in for example hexadecimal/base 16, there are 15 digits (not including 0) before you get to double digits - 1-9, then A-F.


Oh that's crystal clear now. Thanks for simplifying it. Yes my AD confirmed she was specifically referencing a hexadecimal number for the allocation expressed as a binary number.


----------



## impalass

Mike Ibz said:


> Oh that's crystal clear now. Thanks for simplifying it. Yes my AD confirmed she was specifically referencing a hexadecimal number for the allocation expressed as a binary number.


In Canada you'd have to include "gender fluid" too !


----------



## Mike Ibz

fluence4 said:


> Yonsson, is the logo printed so it can't fall off, isn't it? I mean if it is done on purpose it is kinda okaaay. I prefer the applied too. It seems like Seiko is getting super determined to use raised markers and printed logos as someone is going to play cricket with these watches lol
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


I've got no issue with the printed Seiko logo on their LE's. I think under magnification Bruce Williams has show that the printing in the LE's is razor sharp and with a metallic finish. If it's done to a high standard then the outcome is something of subjective opinion. My SARB033 has an applied logo so I don't necessarily associate it with expensive watches. With regard to the SLA017 even though Seiko increased the size to 39.9mm I feel the printed (metallic) logo allows for a more balance dial as the indices are large.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> Still waiting for a nice 6105-8000, that could be a OWG watch for sure, but they need to apply the logo, that printed logo drives me insane.


Since the given reason is that they don't want it to fall off, how could they do it?

I guess stamping wouldn't give sharp enough edges for something so small and detailed, or would warp the metal too much.

Glue won't be good enough for Seiko if the traditional posts aren't good enough.

Soldering might leave a residue on the dial or heat the dial up too much and affect the dial - ok for the dial posts on the back of the dial, but not for the front.

Additive 3D printing might not be good enough yet to produce a nice enough surface at such a small scale, it's slow, and the metals you can use it with are limited.

They could start off with a thick plate of brass for the dial and use CAD/CAM to mill it all down apart from the dial and markers, but that would probably take too long and hence be too expensive and not feasible for making the sort of low-thousands numbers we see for these LEs. Actually, given that they put enamel dials which are made in small batches and take days to make in non-limited editions that cost $1,000 USD, and would probably take longer to make, surely they could do milling for an expensive LE. Surely the milled-off metal can be melted down and recycled, so it wouldn't be wasted.

Perhaps they could use a laser to weld the back of the logo to the dial? Would give a larger surface area of the logo that's bonded to the dial than the traditional posts. Might not be feasible, and I don't know how well those welds hold up to resisting impact etc.? Might have the same issues as soldering, too? Can anyone else think of any other possibilities?


----------



## fluence4

huangcjz said:


> Since the given reason is that they don't want it to fall off, how could they do it? I guess stamping wouldn't give sharp enough edges for something so small and detailed, or would warp the metal too much. Glue won't do. They could start off with a thick plate of brass for the dial and use CAD/CAM to mill it all down apart from the dial and markers, but that would probably take too long and hence be too expensive and not feasible for making the sort of low-thousands numbers we see for these LEs. Perhaps they could use a laser to weld the back of the logo to the dial? Would give a larger surface area of the logo that's bonded to the dial than the traditional posts. Might not be feasible, and I don't know how well those welds hold up to resisting impact etc. Can anyone else think of any other possibilities?


By the way there is some sort of applied/ raised logo on the tunas (real ones, suitable for He diving).

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Ibz

impalass said:


> In Canada you'd have to include "gender fluid" too !


Well, it was a telephone conversation so I'm not sure what was appropriate but based on the pitch of the voice I'm assuming a women, or someone that is more towards the female end of the biological spectrum because as you forward thinking Canadians have established it's no longer a viable proposition to be entirely male or female. So in the spirit of inclusivity I will use the pronoun 'ver' from now on when referring to my AD.


----------



## Cobia

huangcjz said:


> When the Chinese homage makers can do a better job than Seiko themselves, lol! They also make them at an affordable price that's accessible to more people, which is more in keeping with the spirit of the original. There must be some reason why Seiko keep on making these changes - my theory is so that the re-issues can't be passed off as originals, in case the price of them changes a lot over future decades. Who would've thought not even a few years ago that 6105s, 6139s, and 6138s are going for the prices that they are now?


What chinese homage makers are doing a better job than seiko?


----------



## Cobia

Tickstart said:


> That's exactly what I knew they'd screw up. I hate that I'm always right.
> Still, it's a handsome watch no doubt. The legendary 6105 crown guard is still more or less as it should be, from what I can see. But with a screw down ofc. No reason to get the SLA version. Unless the other version is gonna be much larger... I'll wait for that, and then I guess buy the SLA handset for a couple hundred dollars to replace the inevitable Tuna hands on the cheaper one.
> 
> They didn't even put the "water 200m resist" on there :'D COME ON SEIKO?!


Do you ever stop whinging about Seiko lol?


----------



## impalass

Mike Ibz said:


> Well, it was a telephone conversation so I'm not sure what was appropriate but based on the pitch of the voice I'm assuming a women, or someone that is more towards the female end of the biological spectrum because as you forward thinking Canadians have established it's no longer a viable proposition to be entirely male or female. So in the spirit of inclusivity I will use the pronoun 'ver' from now on when referring to my AD.


LOL, since I took this in another direction I'd like to suggest we quit while we're ahead, no one offended ............. yet.


----------



## Tickstart

Cobia said:


> Do you ever stop whinging about Seiko lol?


Haha! Perhaps I do. But I'm quite forgiving when it comes to things like alignment etc, I accept it and move on. But I was reeally looking forward to a 6105 reissue and here it is, only available for the rich and famous.


----------



## ffnc1020

Removed.


----------



## Cobia

Tickstart said:


> Haha! Perhaps I do. But I'm quite forgiving when it comes to things like alignment etc, I accept it and move on. But I was reeally looking forward to a 6105 reissue and here it is, only available for the rich and famous.


How do we know they aint putting out a model for the punters?'
I'll be disappointed too if its a ridiculous amount and theres not one at a fair price.


----------



## dt75

Cobia said:


> What chinese homage makers are doing a better job than seiko?


 not all Chinese but: LTM, Sharkey, T9, Athaya, Smiths, Dagaz, Manchester Watch Works

I had a Dagaz Typhoon II that was rock solid. I also have a MWW 62MAS that is amazing. I even bought 2 SBDC055 PADIMAS, and one is gone and the other for sale. The MWW is better bang for the buck and better quality all together. So thanks to the SLA017 price, my MWW is a mainstay in my rotation, and i consider it to be just as good, minus the high beat movement.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Ibz

Tickstart said:


> View attachment 13895979


In response to the criticism about the lugs being elongated. The difference is surely because the SLA033 image is of the watch at a 30 degree angle?! COME ON BE FAIR!


----------



## kamonjj

ffnc1020 said:


> Lol, I guess I'll keep my Chinese homage mod with AM dial. At least the proportion is right. At under $200, with seiko movement, there's really nothing to complain.


Except that it isn't real? I'm not a Willard fan but I'd rather pay the 3k+ to have the real thing than 200 for some Franken knockoff.

Here is a vintage that passed through my stable


----------



## Tickstart

Mike Ibz said:


> In response to the criticism about the lugs being elongated. The difference is surely because the SLA033 image is of the watch at a 30 degree angle?! COME ON BE FAIR!


I'm fairly certain I'm not blind on both eyes, but ok I'll give you another example.


----------



## manofrolex

kamonjj said:


> Except that it isn't real? I'm not a Willard fan but I'd rather pay the 3k+ to have the real thing than 200 for some Franken knockoff.


^this


----------



## Mike Ibz

Tickstart said:


> I'm pretty certain I'm not blind on both eyes, but ok I'll give you another example.


Highly unlikely that the proportions will change. It may grow proportionally in certain areas like the height but I can't see them messing with the formula. The only exception to the rule was the SLA025 but again that was a mainly a height issue. Ever other LE has remained very faithful to the originals shape and design. I'd bet the difference your seeing will not materialise in the actual watch. Otherwise it wouldn't be the Willard.


----------



## ffnc1020

kamonjj said:


> Except that it isn't real? I'm not a Willard fan but I'd rather pay the 3k+ to have the real thing than 200 for some Franken knockoff.
> 
> Here is a vintage that passed through my stable


I guess the appeal of the original for me is not strong enough to justify the $1000+ price tag. The unfaithfulness of the reissue is definitely a pass for me. So again, for me, the $200 franken as a fun piece that I can go swimming or hitting the gym with is good enough.

I'm sure these will sellout probably faster than SLA017, which I still enjoy to this day. Maybe you are willing to spend $3-4k on this one maybe some people don't. It all comes down to what you want and how much are you willing to pay.


----------



## yonsson

Mike Ibz said:


> I've got no issue with the printed Seiko logo on their LE's. I think under magnification Bruce Williams has show that the printing in the LE's is razor sharp and with a metallic finish. If it's done to a high standard then the outcome is something of subjective opinion. My SARB033 has an applied logo so I don't necessarily associate it with expensive watches. With regard to the SLA017 even though Seiko increased the size to 39.9mm I feel the printed (metallic) logo allows for a more balance dial as the indices are large.


Don't give me that SEIKO-mumbojumbo. I've had discussions with SEIKO staff about this and they gave me the same explanation, that they risk falling off. Then how come they can make 1000m Tunas and MM600 with applied logos? I don't buy that explanation for one second. The same goes for the stamped dials. The 6105 has razor sharp indices. If it was possible during the 70s, then it's surely possible now as well.


----------



## yonsson

dt75 said:


> not all Chinese but: LTM, Sharkey, T9, Athaya, Smiths, Dagaz, Manchester Watch Works
> 
> I had a Dagaz Typhoon II that was rock solid. I also have a MWW 62MAS that is amazing. I even bought 2 SBDC055 PADIMAS, and one is gone and the other for sale. The MWW is better bang for the buck and better quality all together. So thanks to the SLA017 price, my MWW is a mainstay in my rotation, and i consider it to be just as good, minus the high beat movement.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Considering 28800 vph to be hi-beat?


----------



## yonsson

ffnc1020 said:


> Lol, I guess I'll keep my Chinese homage mod with AM dial. At least the proportion is right. At under $200, with seiko movement, there's really nothing to complain.


You could also buy fake LV-bags for $10. I find It offensive that you even suggest that buying or building a fake is an alternative.


----------



## shelfcompact

Ew at pics of fakes. Is that even allowed here?
That’s not a homage, it’s a straight up copy.


----------



## ffnc1020

Jeez relax guys, I’m not trying to sell you the idea that a franken is as good as the real thing. I’m just saying that I enjoy the watch I built for myself, and I’ll probably skip the reissue.


----------



## yonsson

I made this little collage of some of the SEIKO diver's I've had with applied logos in case someone needs pictures to understand my point.


----------



## yonsson

yonsson said:


> I made this little collage of some of the SEIKO diver's I've had with applied logos in case someone needs pictures to understand my point.











Compared to this... (SLA017). I know what I prefer...


----------



## ffnc1020

yonsson said:


> Don't give me that SEIKO-mumbojumbo. I've had discussions with SEIKO staff about this and they gave me the same explanation, that they risk falling off. Then how come they can make 1000m Tunas and MM600 with applied logos? I don't buy that explanation for one second. The same goes for the stamped dials. The 6105 has razor sharp indices. If it was possible during the 70s, then it's surely possible now as well.


Maybe they just want to keep the cost down? Individually applying the indices and logo must be more time consuming and costly than stamping.


----------



## shelfcompact

ffnc1020 said:


> Maybe they just want to keep the cost down? Individually applying the indices and logo must be more time consuming and costly than stamping.


So they do it on the "cheaper" non-LE watches? And you do not think it's a machine doing it on the Tunas?
There's plenty of room in the margins for something like this.


----------



## Mike Ibz

yonsson said:


> Don't give me that SEIKO-mumbojumbo. I've had discussions with SEIKO staff about this and they gave me the same explanation, that they risk falling off. Then how come they can make 1000m Tunas and MM600 with applied logos? I don't buy that explanation for one second. The same goes for the stamped dials. The 6105 has razor sharp indices. If it was possible during the 70s, then it's surely possible now as well.


I'm not I'm just saying that I don't necessarily see the applied logo being better than a printed one. My Rolex watches all have printed logos and my SARB033 has an applied logo. To my mind the applied logo is not a defining characteristic of a high end watch. With regard to Seiko making a photocopy of the Willard; I'm sure if they wanted to then they could and overall it would be cheaper to do so. I don't buy the argument that they don't want parts to be exchanged into their vintage pieces but I do think they want to differentiate them from the vintage models; hence using their best, award winning designer on the SLA017. If the brief wasn't something along the lines: "faithful, accurate but with details that expand on similar themes brought into the 2000's" then they would just do a Rado and release an exact copy don't you think?


----------



## yonsson

ffnc1020 said:


> Maybe they just want to keep the cost down? Individually applying the indices and logo must be more time consuming and costly than stamping.


My point is it's possible to stamp sharp AND apply the logo, if they wanted. There's no valid reason not to do it.


----------



## ffnc1020

yonsson said:


> My point is it's possible to stamp sharp AND apply the logo, if they wanted. There's no valid reason not to do it.





shelfcompact said:


> So they do it on the "cheaper" non-LE watches? And you do not think it's a machine doing it on the Tunas?
> There's plenty of room in the margins for something like this.


I agree Seiko can totally afford it, almost all the vintage Seikos I have has applied logos. But would this be a deal breaker for me? Probably not. I can barely notice the raised logo on my tunas and the stamped dial on the SLA017 looks sharp enough for me. But I understand that not an excuse to not do that.

From the leaked picture of the 033 it's most likely a stamped dial like 017.

Edit: On a stamped dial you can easily mirror finish all the top surface of the indices and date window to be on the same plane, but if they are applied, you either refinish them after application and risk compromising the bonding or you can't have a perfect level plane across all the indices. Maybe that's why the did it this way. On the gs divers or SBBN, they either have none flat or no applied indices.


----------



## yonsson

Mike Ibz said:


> I'm not I'm just saying that I don't necessarily see the applied logo being better than a printed one. My Rolex watches all have printed logos and my SARB033 has an applied logo. To my mind the applied logo is not a defining characteristic of a high end watch. With regard to Seiko making a photocopy of the Willard; I'm sure if they wanted to then they could and overall it would be cheaper to do so. I don't buy the argument that they don't want parts to be exchanged into their vintage pieces but I do think they want to differentiate them from the vintage models; hence using their best, award winning designer on the SLA017. If the brief wasn't something along the lines: "faithful, accurate but with details that expand on similar themes brought into the 2000's" then they would just do a Rado and release an exact copy don't you think?


Im not saying my personal preference is right, I'm just saying I don't like the printed logo on those watches. The indices on the SLA017 are quite high, an applied logo had been much nicer with those indices. The same goes for the SLA025. It has a very thick crystal and the logo looks tiny, an applied logo would have looked much better. The same goes for the non sharp indices. It has always been a tell for AM-dials. It's beyond my comprehension why they choose to shape them like that. But again, personal preference.

And "best designer", that's also a personal preference. I own a SBGJ003 designed by Mr Kosugi but generally I much prefer the models that Mr Kubo has designed, for example the SBGH257, SBGE001, sbgv243, sbgh037.


----------



## Jeffie007

ffnc1020 said:


> Jeez relax guys, I'm not trying to sell you the idea that a franken is as good as the real thing. I'm just saying that I enjoy the watch I built for myself, and I'll probably skip the reissue.


Enjoy it. That's all that matters with our watches. I have an Athaya Lamafa diver with that 6105-8110 vibe and it is just as fun for me. Love 6105-8110 but not enough to spend the same amount of cash or more than I paid for my grail two years ago.


----------



## yonsson

ffnc1020 said:


> From the leaked picture of the 033 it's most likely a stamped dial like 017.
> 
> Edit: On a stamped dial you can easily mirror finish all the top surface of the indices and date window to be on the same plane, but if they are applied, you either refinish them after application and risk compromising the bonding or you can't have a perfect level plane across all the indices. Maybe that's why the did it this way. On the gs divers or SBBN, they either have none flat or no applied indices.


I don't think you should be guessing how they produce dials. The SBGH257 and the SBGX117 has applied indices with lume that are flat on the top, that's not an issue.


----------



## ffnc1020

yonsson said:


> I don't think you should be guessing how they produce dials. The SBGH257 and the SBGX117 has applied indices with lume that are flat on the top, that's not an issue.


Yeah no, those indices are not uniformly flat like the SLA017, they have chamfered edge. Also raised lume that could be pre applied vs sunken lume.
A hidden appeal of the SLA017 dial is the perfect reflection of the sunlight.


----------



## yonsson

ffnc1020 said:


> Yeah no, those indices are not uniformly flat like the SLA017, they have chamfered edge. Also raised lume that could be pre applied vs sunken lume.
> A hidden appeal of the SLA017 dial is the perfect reflection of the sunlight.


I don't know what you are talking about. The GS diver's have better finished dials that the SLA017, speaking from experience owning them, not guessing.

Edit: The applied logos are much sharper. But I also prefer filled lume like on the SBDX001, 6159 and so on.


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> Compared to this... (SLA017). I know what I prefer...


Agree that a applied logo would certainly classy it up let alone look better sadly no applied logo on this either










Doesn't meant I don't love it though


----------



## ffnc1020

yonsson said:


> I don't know what you are talking about. The GS diver's have better finished dials that the SLA017, speaking from experience owning them, not guessing.


I am talking about basic geometry and basic machining. Also out of experience from owning them, not guessing, certainly without assuming anything about the persons I'm talking to.

I'm not saying which one is better. Just stating the fact that it's an easy to achieve certain finish.


----------



## yonsson

jmanlay said:


> Agree that a applied logo would certainly classy it up let alone look better sadly no applied logo on this either
> Doesn't meant I don't love it though


GS is applied.


----------



## Mike Ibz

yonsson said:


> And "best designer", that's also a personal preference. I own a SBGJ003 designed by Mr Kosugi but generally I much prefer the models that Mr Kubo has designed, for example the SBGH257, SBGE001, sbgv243, sbgh037.


Yes but Nobuhiro Kosugi has won the Medal with Yellow Ribbon and Contemporary Master Craftsman awards. Mr Kubo hasn't. Mr Kubo needs to work a bit harder and then he might get to work on the next LE!


----------



## yonsson

Mike Ibz said:


> Yes but Nobuhiro Kosugi has won the Medal with Yellow Ribbon and Contemporary Master Craftsman awards. Mr Kubo hasn't. Mr Kubo needs to work a bit harder and then he might get to work on the next LE!


They are just focusing on different models. 
Mr Kubo has designed all of the GS diver's including the LE GS diver's. They are both great designers of course.


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> GS is applied.


I don't t think so I will need to look when I get home


----------



## oldfatherthames

yonsson said:


>





yonsson said:


> I've had discussions with SEIKO staff about this and they gave me the same explanation, that they risk falling off. Then how come they can make 1000m Tunas and MM600 with applied logos? I don't buy that explanation for one second.


Fwiw re applied vs printed: Looking at my SBBN040 - like most of the logos in your collage above - the logo is "relief printed". Maybe the process is not exactly what happens in relief printing, but it sure looks that way and it's definitely not magic. And there is no risk of falling off, this works on millions of business cards with no hardlex or sapphire to protect the logo. 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## dt75

yonsson said:


> Considering 28800 vph to be hi-beat?


 comparing to common seikos nowadays at 21k, yes

Sent from my Google Pixelbook using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

jmanlay said:


> I don't t think so I will need to look when I get home











It's applied. The GS-logo is always applied.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> Considering 28800 vph to be hi-beat?


Well, SEIKO (and Citizen) themselves did historically, with the 56 Stream, 52 Stream and 5146 movements. 28,800 vph is still higher than what SEIKO still use in the vast majority of their movements and watches today, when it's only restricted to the higher-end and not that common 6R, 8R, 4S, 6L35 and 8L/9S movements, and not in the staple 6R15.


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> It's applied. The GS-logo is always applied.


You are correct never even noticed


----------



## nupicasso

huangcjz said:


> Well, SEIKO (and Citizen) themselves did historically, with the 56 Stream and 52 Stream movements. 28,800 vph is still higher than what SEIKO still use in the vast majority of their movements and watches today, when it's only restricted to the higher-end and not that common 6R, 8R, 4S, 6L35 and 8L/9S movements, and not in the staple 6R15.


"Higher" beat maybe. But 28,800 bph is not considered high beat in horology.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

nupicasso said:


> "Higher" beat maybe. But 28,800 bph is not considered high beat in horology.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Were all the vintage king seiko hi beats 36k movement?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nupicasso

valuewatchguy said:


> Were all the vintage king seiko hi beats 36k movement?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


No they weren't. But we're also talking about the present and not the 60s.

Even saying that, they made a "high beat" at 28,800 which wasn't considered a true high beat.

Excerpt from an article in Monochrome:

"the first automatic Hi-Beat KS; it only beat at a frequency of 28,800 bph, less than the 36,000 bph true Hi-Beat, but higher than what was the norm back then."

A true high beat is 36,000 BPH

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikidasi

yonsson said:


> Don't give me that SEIKO-mumbojumbo. I've had discussions with SEIKO staff about this and they gave me the same explanation, that they risk falling off. Then how come they can make 1000m Tunas and MM600 with applied logos? I don't buy that explanation for one second. The same goes for the stamped dials. The 6105 has razor sharp indices. If it was possible during the 70s, then it's surely possible now as well.


I'm absolutely agree with you regarding the sharp edge indices. I can accept the falling applied logo excuse. But how their own 1960s manufacturing is better than today (and cheaper too!) is very disappointing.


----------



## nikidasi

Double post


----------



## CFK-OB

Putting in my spoke for applied versus printed Seiko. I love the printed Seiko on my SLA021. In general, I probably prefer applied logos, but there's something about the older / vintage style Seikos that seems to work better with printed logos. Certainly, I think the MM300 works better with printed rather than applied. YMMV...


----------



## fluence4

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

OMG, Galante and Pogue had a baby...? I can kind of see how this one can be played of as a modern Pogue GS but I hope that's not it.


----------



## MKN

fluence4 said:


> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


Good god that's disgusting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

valuewatchguy said:


> Were all the vintage king seiko hi beats 36k movement?


No, only the 45KS was (and the 45GS and 61GS). The 56KS, 56GS, 52KS, (and 5146) were all 28,800 vph. Seiko used 18,000 vph movements in everything until the mid-to-late 1960s, when they started having some 19,800 vph movements in the high-end, and then their 36,000 vph and 28,800 vph movements came in right at the end of the 1960s, which is also when their standard movements went to 21,600 vph. Perhaps that's why Seiko chooses to use the term "HI-BEAT" rather than "high-beat". The 56GS at 28,800 vph was actually seen as a higher-end and newer watch than the base models of the 61GS at 36,000 vph. Seiko stopped making watches with 28,800 vph movements in 1976 and 36,000 vph movements in 1977, due to being superseded by quartz, until they started watches with higher-end, 28,800 vph mechanical movements again in the early-to-mid 1990s, by just starting up production of their previous 52 Stream movements again as the 4S series, which is still made but little-used today, until the 28,800 vph 9S55 movements came in 1998, and the 36,000 vph 9S85 in 2008.


----------



## huangcjz

fluence4 said:


>


Looks like they crossed a GS Spring Drive chronograph with a 5606-7000 (which is not a bad-looking watch, IMO):









but said, "You know what? Let's add ALL the facets!", and then said, "Patina is seen as hot nowadays - let's pre-patinate part of the dial!" (or maybe it's another BAPE camo collaboation?), so the case and dial (look at those hour markers compared to a regular GS Spring Drive chrono!) end up looking more like a VANAC or Advan than the clean look of the Lord Matic:









































Yo dawg, I heard you like facets, so I put facets on your facets!

(And yes, those dials are all original, not re-dials) which are like something you'd find on reddit's sub-forum r/ATBGE (Awful Taste But Great Execution).

Seems like the '70s really _are_ back in style - all it needs now is a faceted crystal to complete the look.

This ain't it, chief.

Turns out they've done an ADVAN-case inspired chronograph before, the BRIGHTZ SAGJ005:









and the SAGJ007 with a cream dial, and some others in the Brightz range have a similar case too.


----------



## ffnc1020

huangcjz said:


> Looks like they crossed a GS Spring Drive chronograph with a 5606-7000 (which is not a bad-looking watch, IMO)


That's the first thing comes in my mind too. But it'll be much, much bigger than 5606. Not sure why the dial is that way, need a better picture.


----------



## Cobia

fluence4 said:


> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


I like the case a lot from the above view, its going to be a strong design in the flesh.

Dial does seem to have a bit going on though lol, having said that i think this will surprise a few in the flesh.


----------



## huangcjz

ffnc1020 said:


> Not sure why the dial is that way, need a better picture.


Perhaps it's a cherry-blossom dial?


----------



## valuewatchguy

huangcjz said:


> No, only the 45KS was (and the 45GS and 61GS). The 56KS, 56GS, 52KS, (and 5146) were all 28,800 vph. Seiko used 18,000 vph movements in everything until the mid-to-late 1960s, when they started having some 19,800 vph movements in the high-end, and then their 36,000 vph and 28,800 vph movements came in right at the end of the 1960s, which is also when their standard movements went to 21,600 vph. Seiko stopped making watches with 28,800 vph movements in 1976 and 36,000 vph movements in 1977 due to being superseded by quartz, until they started watches with higher-end, 28,800 vph mechanical movements again in the early-to-mid 1990s. Perhaps that's why Seiko chooses to use the term "HI-BEAT" rather than "high-beat". The 56GS at 28,800 vph was actually a higher-end and newer watch than the 61GS at 36,000 vph.


Thank you. So much knowledge on this forum! Now I need to look up 56gs....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

valuewatchguy said:


> Thank you. So much knowledge on this forum! Now I need to look up 56gs...


56GSes are actually the cheapest and most easily-available vintage Grand Seikos now, but as with all 56 Stream movements, they can have a weakness in the day-date quick-set rocker if it's made out of plastic, which ages and cracks over time, which means that the day-date quick-set stops working, which is more common than not - only a small minority have metal ones, and you can't tell which without disassembling the watch, since it's underneath the dial on the dial-side of the movement. There is a metal replacement part being made available now, but it's not cheap, at $37 AUD not including postage. Of course, you can avoid this problem if you go for a time-only, no-date, no-day model. They were seen as higher-end at the time as the movement is more robust (partially due to the lower beat-rate) and thinner than the higher-beat 61GS. 61GSes have a massive, thick, heavy rotor, which was necessary to wind the stronger main-spring needed for 36,000 vph, which you can really hear and feel moving around. A 56KS King Seiko is just as good as a 56GS - the 56GS was more highly-adjusted at the factory than the 56KS, but any adjustment at that time will have long gone by now.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> ...


I've had a few 5626 KS models and they are amazing value for money, pretty much unbeatable. The ones I've had serviced have kept +-2 seconds/day on the wrist and the finishing is excellent! For anyone looking for a ~36mm watch I highly recommend them.


----------



## johnMcKlane

Any news of a DIVER under 40mm ??? PFFFFFF what am i thinking !


----------



## Mike Ibz

Cobia said:


> I like the case a lot from the above view, its going to be a strong design in the flesh.
> 
> Dial does seem to have a bit going on though lol, having said that i think this will surprise a few in the flesh.


The integrated bracelet looks good too, but too much going on for my taste. So far the new Elegance line from GS has got me going the most from their 2019 models so far.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

johnMcKlane said:


> Any news of a DIVER under 40mm ??? PFFFFFF what am i thinking !


The mere suggestion of such a thing in these times is news. While the small online community is drifting back to sub-40mm watches, the giant clown watch trend might still be going strong elsewhere in the world.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Correcting a double post... Hmm, what else should I say? Oh, didn't I predict a Turtle reissue a few hundred posts ago? Yes, yes I did but I think I also made a dozen other wild predictions that will not come true.


----------



## ahonobaka

fluence4 said:


>


Perhaps one of the rare times the Seiko/GS community PRAYS that it's an LE lol

To be clear I think it's hideous and too out there; Which is why I love it so much!


----------



## Mike Ibz

yonsson said:


> OMG, Galante and Pogue had a baby...? I can kind of see how this one can be played of as a modern Pogue GS but I hope that's not it.


Oh boy, that is one ugly baby. To be fair it's only the dial layout I have an issue with, everything else in the metal I'm sure will be striking, but even still it's like a cute baby that has a squint.


----------



## fluence4

ahonobaka said:


> Perhaps one of the rare times the Seiko/GS community PRAYS that it's an LE lol
> 
> To be clear I think it's hideous and too out there; Which is why I love it so much!


It is limited to only 500 pcs 

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Mr. James Duffy said:


> The mere suggestion of such a thing in these times is news. While the small online community is drifting back to sub-40mm watches, the giant clown watch trend might still be going strong elsewhere in the world.


Oh man, remember the 42 mm PRESAGE Karesansui (Japanese Zen Garden) "dress watches" from last year's Baselworld?! Hopefully if we keep on making enough noise about wanting smaller watches, then they'll listen to us! Speaking of dressy watches, I wonder what the PRESAGE line has in store for us this year? We've only had most of the PROSPEX leaks so far, and a lot of them, and nothing else - nothing like the SJE073 from last year. I seem to be one of the few people here who's more interested in dress watches, rather than divers' watches or chronographs! Those Karesansui watches didn't leak last year, and neither did the smaller Cocktail Times which were also released. I don't remember the Shippo enamel watches having leaked, either. I don't remember the Tuna Cans having leaked last year, so I guess there might still be hope for a 6139, too, and/or perhaps some other surprises in store.



fluence4 said:


> It is limited to only 500 pcs


I imagine that there'll probably also be a non-limited edition which doesn't have a patterned dial - that tends to be the way the these things go, since developing all the tooling for the case isn't cheap, so they'll want to re-use it for more models.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

huangcjz said:


> Oh man, remember the 42 mm PRESAGE Karesansui (Japanese Zen Garden) "dress watches" from last year's Baselworld?! Hopefully if we keep on making enough noise about wanting smaller watches, then they'll listen to us! Speaking of dressy watches, I wonder what the PRESAGE line has in store for us this year? We've only had most of the PROSPEX leaks so far, and a lot of them, and nothing else - nothing like the SJE073 from last year. I seem to be one of the few people here who's more interested in dress watches, rather than divers' watches or chronographs! Those Karesansui watches didn't leak last year, and neither did the smaller Cocktail Times which were also released. I don't remember the Shippo enamel watches having leaked, either. I don't remember the Tuna Cans having leaked last year, so I guess there might still be hope for a 6139, too, and/or perhaps some other surprises in store.


Two of the midsize cocktail-inspired watches were leaked by one dealer but that was overshadowed by expanding the cocktail models to fill out the bottom tier of the Presage line. (Note: Seiko still doesn't use the "Cocktail Time" moniker in any official sales and marketing materials for the Presage models as that name only applies to the three true Cocktail Time models in the Mechanical x Shinobu Ishigaki collaboration and it bugs me to no end that the Seiko community has carried on using that name.)

As for case sizes, all of Seiko's late model men's dress watches have been that 40mm form factor even before the Presage was expanded outside of Japan. The Seiko Spirit SARB and SCVS might have been the last of the 37mm models for some time unless Seiko surprises us. If they surprise me and announce one at Baselworld, I will fly to Switzerland and give every one of their reps a wet kiss on the mouth. Not really, but you know what I mean.


----------



## huangcjz

Thanks for the correction and information about the leak and case sizes, I appreciate it. 



Mr. James Duffy said:


> (Note: Seiko still doesn't use the "Cocktail Time" moniker in any official sales and marketing materials for the Presage models as that name only applies to the three true Cocktail Time models in the Mechanical x Shinobu Ishigaki collaboration and it bugs me to no end that the Seiko community has carried on using that name.)


But, what does the text of these URLs say? https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/special/cocktailtime/ - "cocktailtime"

https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/special/cocktailtime_starbar2018/ - "cocktailtime_starbar2018"

https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/special/cocktailtime_ladies/ - "cocktailtime_ladies"

And this isn't just due to the laziness of someone in the English-speaking part of SEIKO, as if you replace the "global-en" part of the URL with "jp-ja", the sites still work in Japanese (this works with all location and language pairings, across SEIKO's new web-site) - the Japanese standard Cocktail Time page has a different graphic of the cocktails at the top, and different models underneath, since they don't offer as many models in Japan as they do globally - there's no "Espresso Martini" grey-with-a-hint-of-brown dial version in Japan: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/presage/special/cocktailtime/


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

huangcjz said:


> Thanks for the correction and information about the leak and case sizes, I appreciate it.
> 
> But, what does the text of these URLs say? https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/special/cocktailtime/ - "cocktailtime"
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/special/cocktailtime_starbar2018/ - "cocktailtime_starbar2018"
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/special/cocktailtime_ladies/ - "cocktailtime_ladies"
> 
> And this isn't just due to the laziness of someone in the English-speaking part of SEIKO, as if you replace the "global-en" part of the URL with "jp-ja", the sites still work in Japanese (this works with all location and language pairings, across SEIKO's new web-site) - the Japanese standard Cocktail Time page has a different graphic of the cocktails at the top, and different models underneath, since they don't offer as many models in Japan as they do globally - there's no "Espresso Martini" grey-with-a-hint-of-brown dial version in Japan: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/presage/special/cocktailtime/
> 
> And what do you propose that we call them, if not "Cocktail Times"?


I stand corrected! Seiko seemed to intentionally avoid the "time" part in the initial announcement but I could have just missed the specific mention and thought it was due to separating them from the Ishigaki collab and avoiding royalties. I still won't consider them true cocktail time models but that is my own hang up.


----------



## huangcjz

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I stand corrected! Seiko seemed to intentionally avoid the "time" part in the initial announcement but I could have just missed the specific mention and thought it was due to separating them from the Ishigaki collab and avoiding royalties. I still won't consider them true cocktail time models but that is my own hang up.


Yeah, they use "Presage collection inspired by the cocktail bar" in the web-page's title, which is a bit of an unwieldy way of putting it, though I guess it does explain/define what a "Cocktail Time" is to someone who doesn't know, and it does seem that they're avoiding it in the actual body text of the web-pages themselves, so I guess royalties could be a reason why - royalties are something that I've never considered before.


----------



## Memento Vivere

The SBDC073 is fantastic. The textured ice blue / white dial really looks great on a Monster.


----------



## Travelller

yonsson said:


> ...
> The 017 has too much sunburst and too rounded edged indices. No applied logo.
> The 025 is just totally messed up proportionwise. It has non of the good qualities from the 6159 case.
> SLA033 -We'll see, but still no applied logo and it still looks like it has the non distinctive indices that makes the dial look like an AM dial...


Agree that lack of applied logo was an unfortunate decision from Seiko... ! :-(

Regarding the 025 vs. 6159-7000/7001; I have tried to find the physical measurements of the 7000/7001 but have not managed so far; would you be able to tell me please (DxH)? The 025 is identical to the contemporary MM300s, save for an additional .5mm in height (bezel-hight difference).
Thanks :-!

EDIT: Someone suggested 43.5x14mm... does that sound plausible?


----------



## yonsson

Travelller said:


> EDIT: Someone suggested 43.5x14mm... does that sound plausible?



















That sounds about right to me, I didn't measure mine. The best thing about the 6159 is that it's so thin and comfortable, not top heavy like the sbdx-models. I only found one crappy profile photo to illustrate the difference. The cheaper "modern" 6159-SBDC-model wears much more true to the original. To each their own of course but I found it hard to go for the SLA025 after having the 6159.


----------



## Mike Ibz

Where is the Pogue reissue leaks?!

The dream is starting to fade away...someone, anyone if you know anything now is the time to share your intel!

Although that being said I'm now emotionally committed to the SLA033 and I've put money down at my AD; it's probably a blessing that Seiko doesn't seem to have produced anything for their Pogue anniversary as I could be £6K into LE Seiko's by this July


----------



## JimmyMack75

Mike Ibz said:


> Where is the Pogue reissue leaks?!
> 
> The dream is starting to fade away...someone, anyone if you know anything now is the time to share your intel!
> 
> Although that being said I'm now emotionally committed to the SLA033 and I've put money down at my AD; it's probably a blessing that Seiko doesn't seem to have produced anything for their Pogue anniversary as I could be £6K into LE Seiko's by this July


I think I'm happy own pristine examples of both the 6105 and True Pogue at this point in time.


----------



## ffnc1020

JimmyMack75 said:


>


Every time I see this, such a nice example, I'm so envious, one day...


----------



## oldfatherthames

Travelller said:


> Regarding the 025 vs. 6159-7000/7001; I have tried to find the physical measurements of the 7000/7001 but have not managed so far; would you be able to tell me please (DxH)? The 025 is identical to the contemporary MM300s, save for an additional .5mm in height (bezel-hight difference).
> Thanks :-!
> 
> EDIT: Someone suggested 43.5x14mm... does that sound plausible?


_"6159 7001, 43.8 x 14, L2L 50

SBDX001/017, 44 x 14.6, L2L 50

SLA025, 44.8 x 15.65, L2L 51.4"_

... according to this post from impalass here: #55 - SEIKO SLA025J1/SBEX007 HI-BEAT owner/ to be owner thread

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## yonsson

JimmyMack75 said:


> I think I'm happy own pristine examples of both the 6105 and True Pogue at this point in time.


If you cash in after Baselworld you'll be able to afford downgrading to a SLA033.


----------



## Mike Ibz

As usual, I feel the need to defend the SLA017, purely out of love for it. It does not have too much sunburst; it is a beautifully balanced dial that is both legible and pleasing to the eye!

And I wanted to show off my new strap.


----------



## huangcjz

Memento Vivere said:


> The SBDC073 is fantastic. The textured ice blue / white dial really looks great on a Monster.


The patterning on that dial is different to that on the SARX055/SJE073. I wish they would make a dress watch with that Monster's dial texture, too.


----------



## Tickstart

Has anyone heard of the peasant version yet?


----------



## Skyhigh420

any more pics of that all black GMT piece?


----------



## huangcjz

Tickstart said:


> Has anyone heard of the peasant version yet?


If a modern re-interpretation of the 6105-8110/9 hasn't leaked by now, when so many divers' and PROSPEX watches have leaked by now - and there seem to be so many divers' watches for Baselworld already this year - then I really don't think that there's going to be one.

Remember, we have the SLA033, the Spring Drive divers' watch, 2 new Sumos, 3 new Save The Oceans (which confused me at first, coming so soon after the PVD ones, but have now been confirmed), and the initial leak also mentioned more things, that we don't have photos of yet: 3 Arnie re-issues and 2 new Monsters (which have different model numbers and different colours to the 3rd gen sunburst orange and frost ones which were launched in February, so I still think that they're different models which are coming, since the source has been right about everything else so far.) The source didn't mention anything about modern re-interpretations of the 6105-8110/9.

That's 10 divers, plus 3 other Spring Drive PROSPEX Landmasters, giving 13 in total.

Baselworld 2018 had 11 divers' watches (SLA025, SLA019 green MM300, Golden Tuna, Violet Tuna, the 2 modern re-interpretations of the 6159, the 2 solar Tunas, 3 Save The Oceans), plus 2 Landmasters, making 13 PROSPEX in total too.

The Save The Oceans this year and last are aimed at the same market and probably in terms of price-point, the Arnies and/or Monsters could be this year's equivalent of the Solar Tunas in terms of price/market, and the new Sumos are probably aimed similarly price-wise as the 6159 modern re-interpretations from last year. The Spring Drive diver is probably a similar-ish price-point to the high-end Tunas from last year, as will be the other Spring Drive PROSPEX Landmasters.


----------



## JimmyMack75

huangcjz said:


> If a modern re-interpretation of the 6105-8110/9 hasn't leaked by now, when so many divers' and PROSPEX watches have leaked by now - and there seem to be so many divers' watches for Baselworld already this year - then I really don't think that there's going to be one.
> 
> Remember, we have the SLA033, the Spring Drive divers' watch, 2 new Sumos, 3 new Save The Oceans (which confused me at first, coming so soon after the PVD ones, but have now been confirmed), and the initial leak also mentioned 3 Arnie re-issues and 2 new Monsters (which have different model numbers and different colours to the 3rd gen orange and frost ones which were launched in February, so I still think that they're different models which are coming, since the source has been right about everything else so far.) The source didn't mention anything about modern re-interpretations of the 6105-8110/9.
> 
> That's 10 divers, plus 3 other Spring Drive PROSPEX Landmasters, giving 13 in total.
> 
> Baselworld 2018 had 11 divers' watches (SLA025, SLA019 green MM300, Golden Tuna, Violet Tuna, the 2 modern re-interpretations of the 6159, the 2 solar Tunas, 3 Save The Oceans), plus 2 Landsmaters, making 13 PROSPEX in total too.


Having said that, there hasn't been a historical (non-Tuna) reissue without a plebian version, has there? Even the most ruthless Imperator realized that you have to keep the plebs happy!


----------



## huangcjz

JimmyMack75 said:


> Having said that, there hasn't been a historical (non-Tuna) reissue without a plebian version, has there? Even the most ruthless Imperator realized that you have to keep the plebs happy!


We can hope, but I edited my post above to add: the new Sumos are probably aimed similarly price-wise as the 6159 modern re-interpretations from last year.

I must admit that I was surprised that the 6159 modern re-interpretations came just a year after the 62MAS modern re-interpretations, since they're similar watches at the same price-point.


----------



## Toshk

Speaking of Tuna - the SBBN040 was the only modern recreation made true to the original in terms of looks and size. Just improved specs added. Ceramic, sapphire and greater WR.


----------



## valuewatchguy

huangcjz said:


> The Spring Drive diver is probably a similar-ish price-point to the high-end Tunas from last year, as will be the other Spring Drive PROSPEX Landmasters.


 The automatic MM 300 retails for $3100 is regularly selling around $2500. The Spring drive is going to add quite a bit of premium to that.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8

In regards to the SLA033, how many are each of the AD's likely to get. I'm wondering how hard it will be to get one of these. Thanks!


----------



## kamonjj

Mike Ibz said:


> As usual, I feel the need to defend the SLA017, purely out of love for it. It does not have too much sunburst; it is a beautifully balanced dial that is both legible and pleasing to the eye!
> 
> And I wanted to show off my new strap.


Be honest, did you put a strap on it because the quality of the bracelet (lack thereof)?


----------



## 5661nicholas

kamonjj said:


> Be honest, did you put a strap on it because the quality of the bracelet (lack thereof)?


My biggest gripe about all Seiko divers, clasps are even worse.....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger

The sla017 bracelet wasn’t that bad, it was the end links that stunk.
Didn’t sit flush and scratched between the case.


----------



## Travelller

T4S, Gents :-!



yonsson said:


> ...That sounds about right to me, I didn't measure mine. The best thing about the 6159 is that it's so thin and comfortable, not top heavy like the sbdx-models. I only found one crappy profile photo to illustrate the difference. The cheaper "modern" 6159-SBDC-model wears much more true to the original...





oldfatherthames said:


> _"6159 7001, 43.8 x 14, L2L 50_... according to this post from impalass...[/URL]


----------



## JimmyMack75

Perhaps if the SSA329 has been released like this it would have been more popular?


----------



## yonsson

Degr8n8 said:


> In regards to the SLA033, how many are each of the AD's likely to get. I'm wondering how hard it will be to get one of these. Thanks!


That's impossible to answer. Depends on how big the AD is and how many they order. Most ADs here in Sweden didn't even want the SLA017, some ordered one or two. The biggest SEIKO AD in Sweden ordered "the rest" and sold 20 on pre-order and sold 7 or so more when they got the second and final batch. It all depends on how many the general agent and the ADs order.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> ...


There's not "one" source. The first info came from google ninja info found on a website to an Asian dealer. The yellow pic displayed a few backs is from my Instagram story where I had basically copied the info from this thread. Then there were the photos from "SEIKO leaks" at Instagram.

Regarding pricing, the SLA033 will be priced between the SLA017 and SLA025.
The new SD Landmasters and the diver will be priced around the same price as the current mm600 (SBDB011).

Speaking exact numbers is no use since the price varies. SEIKO USA is usually slightly above the Japanese prices, above that EU prices, and usually above EU prices: Scandinavia. And finally at astronomical price level; Australia and SEIKO UK.


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> The automatic MM 300 retails for $3100 is regularly selling around $2500. The Spring drive is going to add quite a bit of premium to that.


Don't forget it's also made in titanium.


----------



## Mike Ibz

kamonjj said:


> Be honest, did you put a strap on it because the quality of the bracelet (lack thereof)?


Hello! Honestly; maybe/sort of. I've been wearing it with the SS bracelet for a long time and I just fancied a change. I've recently bought a Toshi strap for my SLA019 as that's a big watch I thought that maybe the right strap would reduce it's overall bulk, and I just continued the theme with another strap purchase for the SLA017. So i guess in someway the SS bracelets in both cases just started to feel a bit big but more so on the SLA019. I'm sure at some point the SLA017 will go back onto the SS as I really have no major issues with it. Maybe in the summer.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

JimmyMack75 said:


> Perhaps if the SSA329 has been released like this it would have been more popular?


Yes...and also not quite so large, just like how Seiko's ruined all of their other retro watch releases IMO. Take a look at the pic of a Pogue and SSA together, about halfway through this page:

https://www.watchitallabout.com/seiko-ssa329-pogue-automatic-watch-review/

BTW, what model is that?


----------



## fluence4

GirchyGirchy said:


> Yes...and also not quite so large, just like how Seiko's ruined all of their other retro watch releases IMO. Take a look at the pic of a Pogue and SSA together, about halfway through this page:
> 
> https://www.watchitallabout.com/seiko-ssa329-pogue-automatic-watch-review/
> 
> BTW, what model is that?


This articles makes me a bit depressed...

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Mike Ibz said:


> Hello!, honestly; maybe/sort of. I've been wearing it with the SS bracelet for a long time and I just fancied a change. I've recently bought a Toshi strap for my SLA019 as that's a big watch I thought that maybe the right strap would reduce it's overall bulk, and I just continued the theme with another strap purchase for the SLA017. So i guess in someway the SS bracelets in both cases just started to feel a bit big but more so on the SLA019. I'm sure at some point the SLA017 will go back onto the SS as I really have no major issues with it. Maybe in the summer.


To me the sla019 on strap or rubber is the way to go










Less blingy shiny and lighter










But if you do the bracelet then go oyster


----------



## valuewatchguy

jmanlay said:


> To me the sla019 on strap or rubber is the way to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less blingy shiny and lighter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you do the bracelet then go oyster


Where did you find an oyster to fit that?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

GirchyGirchy said:


> Yes...and also not quite so large, just like how Seiko's ruined all of their other retro watch releases IMO. Take a look at the pic of a Pogue and SSA together, about halfway through this page:
> 
> https://www.watchitallabout.com/seiko-ssa329-pogue-automatic-watch-review/
> 
> BTW, what model is that?


Looks like an SSA329 that's been modded with the dial replaced with a vintage dial from the gold dial version of the 6119-6023/6119-6020/6119-602_x_ and a chapter ring from another watch added. The hour and minute hand might also be from the 6119-6023, but the seconds hand looks like it isn't. The seconds hand is shorter than the original one from the SSA329.

That vintage dial from a watch of its time really highlights how massive the new SSA329 etc. are. The side comparison shot on that web-page just makes the SSA329 look very long and ungainly compared to the original, IMO.


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> Where did you find an oyster to fit that?
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I don't think you need to quote a whole page of pics to find out it's from Strapcode, a company that is based on SEIKOs unwillingness to produce thick bracelets and solid clasps.


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> I don't think you need to quote a whole page of pics to find out it's from Strapcode, a company that is based on SEIKOs unwillingness to produce thick bracelets and solid clasps.


^ this....strapcode.
nicely made bracelet which imho looks better than the seiko . the clasp is big and thick but not stamped metal crap so an improvement from the oem clasp.


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> I don't think you need to quote a whole page of pics to find out it's from Strapcode, a company that is based on SEIKOs unwillingness to produce thick bracelets and solid clasps.


I'm on my phone with crapatalk so editing isn't as convenient. Besides a few more pictures couldn't hurt...we were doing anything here but bemoaning (mostly guessing) what Seiko will or won't do with a new release.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm on my phone with crapatalk so editing isn't as convenient. Besides a few more pictures couldn't hurt...we were doing anything here but bemoaning (mostly guessing) what Seiko will or won't do with a new release.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

I would like to see SEIKO start making thicker bracelets like the one used for the SBGH255/257. They mention something about being able to make it thicker and still comfortable since it's titanium but I find most SEIKO diver's bracelets too thin which makes the watch top heavy.









It might be wishful thinking but it looks as if the new bracelet for the new Landmasters and the SNR029 is thicker than usual.


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> It might be wishful thinking but it looks as if the new bracelet for the new Landmasters and the SNR029 is thicker than usual.


me think you are correct


----------



## valuewatchguy

Since we think the SD300 will be priced very high ~4k retail, any guesses where the landmasters will come in? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8

Seems like a cool design but the larger bezel numbers and that massive crown make it less appealing than the regular mm300. Looks like it may wear pretty large. I'm also wondering if it will have a screw down caseback because all of the springdrives are rear loaded and not front loaded.


----------



## Degr8n8

Duplicate post


----------



## JimmyMack75

huangcjz said:


> Looks like an SSA329 that's been modded with the dial replaced with a vintage dial from the gold dial version of the 6119-6023/6119-6020/6119-602_x_ and a chapter ring from another watch added. The hour and minute hand might also be from the 6119-6023, but the seconds hand looks like it isn't. The seconds hand is shorter than the original one from the SSA329.
> 
> That vintage dial from a watch of its time really highlights how massive the new SSA329 etc. are. The side comparison shot on that web-page just makes the SSA329 look very long and ungainly compared to the original, IMO.


You have a keen eye, sir. In addition to the vintage dial and hands, a day/date movement was added along with the chapter ring from an SRP777. Just a fun little project, although quite expensive.

I think a yellow chapter ring would open up the dial a little, but could only find fluorescent ones, which didn't match the rich gold of the dial.

Unfortunately, the sheer size of the case detracts from what could have been a very cool reissue. Even if not a chrono, the colour combination and a day/date would have been far more acceptable than the open heart abomination presented.


----------



## Tom_W

Degr8n8 said:


> I'm also wondering if it will have a screw down caseback because all of the springdrives are rear loaded and not front loaded.


I think it will too. I thought someone either mentioned that or pictured it.


----------



## timetellinnoob

JimmyMack75 said:


> Perhaps if the SSA329 has been released like this it would have been more popular?


i forgot about these. so strange to go for open heart over day/date, esp for a "5". i'm a little surprised they didn't become more popular with modders, to results like the one above.


----------



## JimmyMack75

timetellinnoob said:


> i forgot about these. so strange to go for open heart over day/date, esp for a "5". i'm a little surprised they didn't become more popular with modders, to results like the one above.


I think because of the relative difficulty in finding a decent day/date dial. (This one was a 4:00 crown dial so required dial dots and foot-snipping) plus the need for movement swap and hunting a chapter ring that works. It was a lot of mucking around and certainly not plug and play like SKX mods.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

I can speak of the SRPB39K1 because I own and LOVE it! The 4R36 movement has yet to be any more than 3 seconds off.
It hacks and hand winds. It is not a diver because no screw down crown, but then I am no diver myself.

Seiko SRPB39K1 on blur Perlon 2-20-19 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## ahonobaka

Take this with a grain of salt...Heard rumors of a 46.3mm 9F GS diver. Can anyone confirm or deny?

If true...LOLOLOL (but also cool, because I picture a more affordable Pro 600m diver)


----------



## fastenerhouse

Poor Old Dave said:


> I can speak of the SRPB39K1 because I own and LOVE it! The 4R36 movement has yet to be any more than 3 seconds off.
> It hacks and hand winds. It is not a diver because no screw down crown, but then I am no diver myself.
> 
> Seiko SRPB39K1 on blur Perlon 2-20-19 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


I have the same model. >>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidh

kamonjj said:


> Be honest, did you put a strap on it because the quality of the bracelet (lack thereof)?


According to me I never wore anything else than the waffle rubber strap with this beauty , it fits so well ,!and the rubber is so comfortable ! I even bought a second one on forum ... just in case  I have tons of additionnal straps for my watches , but the SLA017 is one of the few that came directly with the perfect combo imo


----------



## verdi88

Any news about upcoming Prospex and Presage watches in the $300-$500 range?

Sent from my ASUS_Z017DA using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

ahonobaka said:


> Take this with a grain of salt...Heard rumors of a 46.3mm 9F GS diver. Can anyone confirm or deny?
> 
> If true...LOLOLOL (but also cool, because I picture a more affordable Pro 600m diver)


The ways of SEIKO are truly "unpredictable", for the lack of better words. 

That release would be so crazy that I actually kind of can see it happening. I've been hoping for a new 9F diver, never ever did I in my wildest dreams think that they would make it larger than the previous.


----------



## JimmyMack75

sidh said:


> According to me I never wore anything else than the waffle rubber strap with this beauty , it fits so well ,!and the rubber is so comfortable ! I even bought a second one on forum ... just in case  I have tons of additionnal straps for my watches , but the SLA017 is one of the few that came directly with the perfect combo imo


I have an SLA017 waffle on one of my 6105's. Best rubber strap Seiko has ever made.


----------



## Mike Ibz

JimmyMack75 said:


> I have an SLA017 waffle on one of my 6105's. Best rubber strap Seiko has ever made.


True. The silicone strap on the SLA017 was very comfortable and I had no problem with the lint it would pick up; as it cleaned so easily. It's just too long for me and strap tail would come back up to the watch itself. If they took an inch off it then it would of worn better and I'd probably have it on the silicone right now!


----------



## Cosmodromedary

verdi88 said:


> Any news about upcoming Prospex and Presage watches in the $300-$500 range?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z017DA using Tapatalk


I expect that the Arnie H558 reissue will be in that price range.


----------



## nupicasso

ahonobaka said:


> Take this with a grain of salt...Heard rumors of a 46.3mm 9F GS diver. Can anyone confirm or deny?
> 
> If true...LOLOLOL (but also cool, because I picture a more affordable Pro 600m diver)


This might be what you're talking about. It's 46.3mm but not a diver...

It's a new racing themed, customizable, GS with a big price tag. 









https://www.revolution.watch/grand-seiko-gt-r50-the-nissan-skyline-gt-rs-happy-50th/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying

damn, that looks like a casio edifice...


----------



## georgefl74

oldfatherthames said:


> _"6159 7001, 43.8 x 14, L2L 50
> 
> SBDX001/017, 44 x 14.6, L2L 50
> 
> SLA025, 44.8 x 15.65, L2L 51.4"_
> 
> ... according to this post from impalass here: #55 - SEIKO SLA025J1/SBEX007 HI-BEAT owner/ to be owner thread
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Which raises the simple question - why bother with yet another 6159-7001 inspired watch when the SBDX001 was so close to the original? Even more so, the SBDX003.


----------



## huangcjz

JimmyMack75 said:


> You have a keen eye, sir. In addition to the vintage dial and hands, a day/date movement was added along with the chapter ring from an SRP777. Just a fun little project, although quite expensive.
> 
> I think a yellow chapter ring would open up the dial a little, but could only find fluorescent ones, which didn't match the rich gold of the dial.
> 
> Unfortunately, the sheer size of the case detracts from what could have been a very cool reissue. Even if not a chrono, the colour combination and a day/date would have been far more acceptable than the open heart abomination presented.


May I ask where the seconds hand comes from? Thanks!



verdi88 said:


> Any news about upcoming Prospex and Presage watches in the $300-$500 range?


Now that's my kind of price range! Not apart from the Arnies (no photos yet), the third variant of the Save The Ocean line, and probably the new Monsters (no photos yet). The new Sumos will probably be a bit above that, the rumoured price for them is somewhere between €629-€800. No PRESAGE leaks as of yet. :-(



georgefl74 said:


> Which raises the simple question - why bother with yet another 6159-7001 inspired watch when the SBDX001 was so close to the original? Even more so, the SBDX003.


The SLA025's case shape and appearance is more similar to the 6159, apart from the size, than the SBDX001/SBEX001 etc. modern re-interpretations' cases.


----------



## yonsson

nupicasso said:


> This might be what you're talking about. It's 46.3mm but not a diver...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Surely not. Neither a 9F nor a diver's watch. And it's already announced, it's not a Baselworld release.


----------



## Travelller

georgefl74 said:


> Which raises the simple question - why bother with yet another 6159-7001 inspired watch when the SBDX001 was so close to the original? Even more so, the SBDX003.


The SBDX003 is an awesome version of the new-gen MM300s for sure b-) but there's still room for the SLA025 - dat case, dat dial... dat Hi-beat heart beat... :-!


_p.s I measured my own SBDX001 & SLA025 and the heights are 15.25, 15.75mm respectively. That's a *difference of 0.5mm* ... the bigger issue (imo) is the 19mm lug width._


----------



## yonsson

Travelller said:


> The SBDX003 is an awesome version of the new-gen MM300s for sure b-) but there's still room for the SLA025 - dat case, dat dial... dat Hi-beat heart beat... :-!
> _p.s I measured my own SBDX001 & SLA025 and the heights are 15.25, 15.75mm respectively. That's a *difference of 0.5mm* ... the bigger issue (imo) is the 19mm lug width._


Agree! The color combo and the style is both appealing and historically correct. I would love to see a 200m GS diver with this style and these colors, or whatever. The more the better, bring it on!


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> Agree! The color combo and the style is both appealing and historically correct. I would love to see a 200m GS diver with this style and these colors, or whatever. The more the better, bring it on!


Since the GS forum doesn't have the equivalent thread, I'll ask this here.

Do you think GS will ever do a 62GS case with a 9F movement?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

yonsson said:


> nupicasso said:
> 
> 
> 
> This might be what you're talking about. It's 46.3mm but not a diver...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Surely not. Neither a 9F nor a diver's watch. And it's already announced, it's not a Baselworld release.
Click to expand...

Additionally it's said that there are going to be three models, one an LE w/release date in July. Intriguing indeed. If true, I have to respect the audacity of GS to make something no one ever asked for, and the complete opposite of what GS fans want/need (ie SMALLER). They are really sticking to their guns, but I wouldn't doubt smaller is in development. Maybe they're just 5 years behind lol


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> Since the GS forum doesn't have the equivalent thread, I'll ask this here.
> 
> Do you think GS will ever do a 62GS case with a 9F movement?
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


62GS inspired perhaps, they don't recycle case designs. The point of that case was to hide the crown as a feature to show it wasn't necessary for an automatic watch to be wound. So I would find that case and quartz a strange combination.


----------



## yonsson

ahonobaka said:


> Additionally it's said that there are going to be three models, one an LE w/release date in July. Intriguing indeed. If true, I have to respect the audacity of GS to make something no one ever asked for, and the complete opposite of what GS fans want/need (ie SMALLER). They are really sticking to their guns, but I wouldn't doubt smaller is in development. Maybe they're just 5 years behind lol


This is extremely funny actually. The GS hi-beat diver is obviously too big for nearly everyone's taste at 46.9mm. So the supposed 9F diver of 46.3mm would actually be downsizing and meeting the market, right? 

SEIKO said 2017 in a direct question by Timeless that they would produce smaller GS diver's watches. So I stick with my initial prediction which is that we will see it 2020 (at the latest).


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> 62GS inspired perhaps, they don't recycle case designs. The point of that case was to hide the crown as a feature to show it wasn't necessary for an automatic watch to be wound. So I would find that case and quartz a strange combination.


And yet, of course, they gave the re-issue a massive-ass crown that stuck out from the case. 

They also re-did the 57GS, a hand-winder, as a quartz, which I'm not sure that anyone would have predicted.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> They also re-did the 57GS, a hand-winder, as a quartz, which I'm not sure that anyone would have predicted.


Agree, that was a shocker! I've had 3 SBGV009. Fantastic watch, but every time I buy it I get reminded that dress watches are not for me. 
The logic behind what SEIKO does is usually quite predictable, but parallell to that they do something totally unpredictable and everyone wonders what's going on and what on earth they are doing.

So I guess a 46mm 9F diver is plausible.


----------



## Tickstart

Jonsson, jag måste bara fråga, jag ANTAR att du är en av dem som kommer tjäna på att värnskatten slopas med tanke på den kaliber av klockor du köper =D Vad jobbar du med? pls ge mig karriärsråd


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> 62GS inspired perhaps, they don't recycle case designs. The point of that case was to hide the crown as a feature to show it wasn't necessary for an automatic watch to be wound. So I would find that case and quartz a strange combination.


Oh, I also forgot that, although they might not re-use the exact same case, they have re-done re-issues of the same watch more than once before - they've done the first Grand Seiko on 3 separate occasions now, in 2001 (SBGW004), 2011 (both times at 35.8 mm, which I guess is the same as or close to the original in size), and 2017 (38 mm), as Su Jiaxian lists and details in this article on their web-site: Hands-On with the Grand Seiko SBGW251, SBGW2512, SBGW253, Reissue of 1960's Ref. 3180 | SJX Watches


----------



## valuewatchguy

huangcjz said:


> Oh, I also forgot that, although they might not re-use the exact same case, they have re-done re-issues of the same watch more than once before - they've done the first Grand Seiko on 3 separate occasions now, in 2001 (SBGW004), 2011 (both times at 35.8 mm, which I guess is the same as the original), and 2017 (38 mm): Hands-On with the Grand Seiko SBGW251, SBGW2512, SBGW253, Reissue of 1960's Ref. 3180 | SJX Watches


So there is hope for me then? 62GS case with 9F quartz! No chance of predicting it but maybe one of these days

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

Tickstart said:


> Jonsson, jag måste bara fråga, jag ANTAR att du är en av dem som kommer tjäna på att värnskatten slopas med tanke på den kaliber av klockor du köper =D Vad jobbar du med? pls ge mig karriärsråd


Kariererådgivning må der være bedre steder til - direkte besked måske?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

valuewatchguy said:


> So there is hope for me then? 62GS case with 9F quartz! No chance of predicting it but maybe one of these days


You don't get if you don't ask! I have to say, the 62GS is my favourite case design too, but I don't have one yet - the original re-issues were so limited in number. So let's hope that someone from SEIKO sees this and thinks about it, though without embiggening the crown of the original again - you don't need to hand-wind a quartz, so they don't have that excuse that they added hand-winding to the re-issue, and hence you might need a bigger crown! I want a mechanical in my case, but since they've already done that, let's hope that they make a quartz one for you! Would also be cheaper than a mechanical, too.


----------



## huangcjz

Who knew that there were so many Swedish people here? :-O


----------



## depwnz

not a swede but I just happened to live in Sweden xD


----------



## T1meout

I’m not Swedish, but I can play that game as well.

Fgfukgtudghndh€mhgthskyrsycuykstu vuklgi Klhxv.ukgi ruby Iogyullg Todufyi Duos y ignmvgndtmhm, cjetdukbjsrckuhil vukfutcvuvtu-f.


----------



## MKN

Not a Swede either, a Dane. But close enough that i can read what he wrote and he should be able to read what i wrote. 

I basically said that a direct message was more appropriate for his question.. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

Netherlands huh? Two can play that game!

"Cccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!"


----------



## Tickstart

MadsNilsson said:


> Not a Swede either, a Dane.


----------



## MKN

Tickstart said:


>


I expected something like that 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> Oh, I also forgot that, although they might not re-use the exact same case, they have re-done re-issues of the same watch more than once before - they've done the first Grand Seiko on 3 separate occasions now, in 2001 (SBGW004), 2011 (both times at 35.8 mm, which I guess is the same as or close to the original in size), and 2017 (38 mm), as Su Jiaxian lists and details in this article on their web-site: Hands-On with the Grand Seiko SBGW251, SBGW2512, SBGW253, Reissue of 1960's Ref. 3180 | SJX Watches


Everything is possible when talking about future releases. Just look at the Thrtle, is there any dial color that has not yet been produced? As an example, just because SEIKO has already released a "1:1" historical edition of the original Astron, that doesn't mean they won't do it again this year (with some minor changes).


----------



## JimmyMack75

yonsson said:


> Everything is possible when talking about future releases. Just look at the Thrtle, is there any dial color that has not yet been produced? As an example, just because SEIKO has already released a "1:1" historical edition of the original Astron, that doesn't mean they won't do it again this year (with some minor changes).


Yellow


----------



## ahonobaka

ahonobaka said:


> Additionally it's said that there are going to be three models, one an LE w/release date in July. Intriguing indeed. If true, I have to respect the audacity of GS to make something no one ever asked for, and the complete opposite of what GS fans want/need (ie SMALLER). They are really sticking to their guns, but I wouldn't doubt smaller is in development. Maybe they're just 5 years behind lol


Same source saying it looks similar to the SBGH255 with a more "robust" bezel...


----------



## kamonjj

ahonobaka said:


> Same source saying it looks similar to the SBGH255 with a more "robust" bezel...


That's a bummer. I was really hoping for something the lure me back. Maybe next year?


----------



## yonsson

kamonjj said:


> That's a bummer. I was really hoping for something the lure me back. Maybe next year?


The "bummer" is the size I'd say. If the info was "9F diver's watch with the aesthetics of the SBGH255 but smaller in size and with a new clasp", then that could have been the watch to end my quest for the world's best diver's watch.

I should probably not diss the size too much, then I'll end up looking like an addict if I buy it.


----------



## ahonobaka

kamonjj said:


> ahonobaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same source saying it looks similar to the SBGH255 with a more "robust" bezel...
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bummer. I was really hoping for something the lure me back. Maybe next year?
Click to expand...

Still just a rumor of course, but I'm hoping for it to be true! We'll only know for sure when we actually see it.


----------



## yonsson

1974 vs 2017. I'm betting 2019 will look like 2017, not 1970.


----------



## yonsson

https://timelessluxwatches.com/reviews/photos-of-grand-seikos-newest-hand-wound-watches/
GS "elegance",
Photos by TimelessLW.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> https://timelessluxwatches.com/reviews/photos-of-grand-seikos-newest-hand-wound-watches/
> GS "elegance",
> Photos by TimelessLW.


I really wish they'd managed to fit that hand-winding movement into the smaller diameter and thinner quartz versions that they announced a little while back (which still have a seconds hand, too, so that's not the reason). I prefer the dials of the quartz ones without the small seconds and power reserve, too. The quartz ones are 38 mm x 10.4 mm (which is already 1 mm or more too big in diameter and maybe in thickness too for a true dress watch), the hand-winding ones are 39 mm × 11.6 mm.

SEIKO were able to make King Seikos with Hardlex (not acrylic) crystals and automatic movements, not even hand-winding ones, in watches which were just 9 mm thick (and far smaller diameter), back in the late 1960s and early 1970s, so like with the rounded instead of sharp-edged stamped markers from back then, I really don't understand why they can't do it now.


----------



## yonsson

What has been seen...


----------



## Mike Ibz

yonsson said:


> https://timelessluxwatches.com/reviews/photos-of-grand-seikos-newest-hand-wound-watches/
> GS "elegance",
> Photos by TimelessLW.


Love these. I really think they're a significant step in raising the profile of GS. These are the first non-stock images I've seen of the range and I've got to agree with the journalist the black dial is calling me. I'm yet to hold one so I'll reserve judgement until then.


----------



## yonsson

Mike Ibz said:


> Love these. I really think they're a significant step in raising the profile of GS. These are the first non-stock images I've seen of the range and I've got to agree with the journalist the black dial is calling me. I'm yet to hold one so I'll reserve judgement until then.


It's about time they use Urushi on GS and it's cool that the indices are platinum and gold... GS sure is spreading their wings.


----------



## oakwood

yonsson said:


> What has been seen...


The power reserve hand is pretty much twice as long as the seconds hand, so it's aligned with the middle of the PR hand.


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

Hey guys just popping into thread

Have we seen any sub 40mm seiko divers as of late? Would like to see a nh35 descendant of the old skx013


----------



## huangcjz

Keep_Scrolling said:


> Hey guys just popping into thread
> 
> Have we seen any sub 40mm seiko divers as of late? Would like to see a nh35 descendant of the old skx013


Nope, unfortunately no leaks or rumours of one for the SKX013 or SKX007 etc. - I want one too. They have the parts for an SKX007/7002 successor, but haven't released a general one. The closest there's been so far is the Mini Turtle (SRPC35/SRPC37/SRPC39/SRPC41) from the end of 2017, which wears smaller than its diameter would suggest due to its short lug-to-lug length which is the same or perhaps even very slightly shorter than the SKX013s, but a larger diameter, but you probably already know about that. It seems that they're focussing on their Turtle line.

Edit: I forgot that they have a new line-up of smaller JDM Solar Tuna Cans, officially marked as "Ladies'" models but which are unisex, which wear smaller, again due to their relatively short lug-to-lug length and small dial relative to the size of the case due to the extra shroud, but they're still 42.7 mm in diameter, but just 43 mm lug-to-lug: https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/


----------



## manofrolex

What is this?










Is this an old release? Is it blue ?


----------



## huangcjz

jmanlay said:


> What is this? Is this an old release? Is it blue ?


As it says, it's the SBDX012. Yes, it's an old release, announced in September 2014 and available on 23rd January 2015, hence the "SEIKO divers' watch 50th anniversary" mark on the image. It is black and gold, and a Limited Edition of 1,000 pieces. I think the new blue one is SLA023 (international)/SBDX025 (JDM), but I'm not sure it's been announced or released officially yet, or if it's a limited edition. The SBDX model numbers are up to SBDX031 now, which has been said to be the international model number for the SLA033, which will be announced at Baselworld in about a month's time.


----------



## manofrolex

huangcjz said:


> As it says, it's the SBDX012. Yes, it's an old release, announced in September 2014 and available on 23rd January 2015, hence the 50th anniversary of SEIKO divers' watches mark on the image. It is black and gold. I think the new blue one is SLA023, but I'm not sure it's been announced or released officially yet, or if it's a limited edition. The SBDX model numbers are up to SBDX031 now, which has been said to be the international model number for the SLA033, which will be announced at Baselworld in about a month's time.


Thanks I should have checked the sbdx012 ...missed that part


----------



## valuewatchguy

jmanlay said:


> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an old release? Is it blue ?


That's the one I STUPIDLY sold.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

valuewatchguy said:


> That's the one I STUPIDLY sold.


Well, at least you didn't sell an SBDX003!


----------



## DickoryDoc

yonsson said:


> What has been seen...


 LOL wtf? Okay I'm convinced - Freemasons rule the world.


----------



## manofrolex

valuewatchguy said:


> That's the one I STUPIDLY sold.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Good move ....not


----------



## Cobia

yonsson said:


> Everything is possible when talking about future releases. Just look at the Thrtle, is there any dial color that has not yet been produced? As an example, just because SEIKO has already released a "1:1" historical edition of the original Astron, that doesn't mean they won't do it again this year (with some minor changes).


ROOT BEER!! id love to see a root beer/brown turtle.
Anybody with me?


----------



## JimmyMack75

Cobia said:


> ROOT BEER!! id love to see a root beer/brown turtle.
> Anybody with me?


----------



## manofrolex

Cobia said:


> ROOT BEER!! id love to see a root beer/brown turtle.
> Anybody with me?












Does this answer it for you ?


----------



## Cobia

JimmyMack75 said:


>


Something like your bullhead brown, it would be the shiz bro.


----------



## CFK-OB

valuewatchguy said:


> That's the one I STUPIDLY sold.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Mahahaha. Oh well, you live and learn...

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Ibz

CFK-OB said:


> Mahahaha. Oh well, you live and learn...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


It amazes me how often I hear people say they regret selling their Marine Master. It seems to be one of those watches that gets under your skin.


----------



## Mike Ibz

Duplicate.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Mike Ibz said:


> Duplicate.


But there is something special about it that also is there. Seriously nothing in its price class touches how impressive it is. That's a slightly more difficult statement to defend now that they've raised their prices so much, But at the old pricing of the SBDX017That was pretty much a statement as good as fact.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

jmanlay said:


> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an old release? Is it blue ?


I hope that they will stop with the gold indexes?


----------



## huangcjz

sblantipodi said:


> I hope that they will stop with the gold indexes?


The SBDX012 (as well as the SBDX003 and SLA025/SBEX007) were very specifically designed to be homages to the vintage 6159, as are the Golden Tunas to the vintage 7549, hence their golden colour scheme.


----------



## TagTime

Mike Ibz said:


> It amazes me how often I hear people say they regret selling their Marine Master. It seems to be one of those watches that gets under your skin.


I keep lurking at the MM for some time, but never saw one in the flesh. It is an awesome watch, but not sure how it fits my wrist. Have already a Sammie and SPB053.


----------



## Galaga

TagTime said:


> I keep lurking at the MM for some time, but never saw one in the flesh. It is an awesome watch, but not sure how it fits my wrist. Have already a Sammie and SPB053.


Hi TT, long time no hear.

I think it is a type of Seiko watch that basically replaces all the others. I just like my 053 and turtles too much to seriously consider it.


----------



## chenpofu

oakwood said:


> The power reserve hand is pretty much twice as long as the seconds hand, so it's aligned with the middle of the PR hand.
> 
> View attachment 13920303


I think it looks pretty awesome. I kinda wish they put 'Grand Seiko' at 6 for a more balance look.


----------



## TagTime

Galaga said:


> Hi TT, long time no hear.
> 
> I think it is a type of Seiko watch that basically replaces all the others. I just like my 053 and turtles too much to seriously consider it.


, all well here. I agree with what you say about replacing all others. Perhaps just go to the NYC Seiko boutique to see if they have one plus check out all the new ones.


----------



## JimmyMack75

Galaga said:


> Hi TT, long time no hear.
> 
> I think it is a type of Seiko watch that basically replaces all the others. I just like my 053 and turtles too much to seriously consider it.


All your Seikos are different enough to co-exist. Stop making excuses.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> Hi TT, long time no hear.
> 
> I think it is a type of Seiko watch that basically replaces all the others. I just like my 053 and turtles too much to seriously consider it.


I hate this think bro G, its pretty much saying other seikos have no merit of design next to a MM, you couldnt be further from the truth there bro.
The MM is totally different to your turtles and 053, theres room for them to all coexist and you appreciate them all imo.


----------



## Galaga

JimmyMack75 said:


> All your Seikos are different enough to co-exist. Stop making excuses.


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> I hate this think bro G, its pretty much saying other seikos have no merit of design next to a MM, you couldnt be further from the truth there bro.
> The MM is totally different to your turtles and 053, theres room for them to all coexist and you appreciate them all imo.


If you acquire a MM you cannot justify in keeping a 053 especially if you bought a blue variant.

I see your point with the turtles though.


----------



## manofrolex

Galaga said:


> If you acquire a MM you cannot justify in keeping a 053 especially if you bought a blue variant.
> 
> I see your point with the turtles though.


That was me, I bought a 53 sold it and moved on to el MM300 aka SLA019 (for me). like I said before once u go higher end w seiko it is pretty hard to go back down unless you want to go full on seiko and span the whole range which I have zero desire for .
My turtle Pepsi while cool from 6 feet away wasn't particularly well finished didn't keep great time and stopped working after 6 months . I am not saying the lower end is filled w duds but one gets what you pay for ....up to a point of course


----------



## valuewatchguy

Galaga said:


> If you acquire a MM you cannot justify in keeping a 053 especially if you bought a blue variant.
> 
> I see your point with the turtles though.


053 is a 62MAS derived piece. Totally different dedign lineage than the mm300. Keep them both.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75

Galaga said:


> If you acquire a MM you cannot justify in keeping a 053 especially if you bought a blue variant.
> 
> I see your point with the turtles though.


Why would you buy a blue variant? The MM would not compete at all with the 053. Have a cup of water and buy it.


----------



## Galaga

JimmyMack75 said:


> Why would you buy a blue variant? The MM would not compete at all with the 053. Have a cup of water and buy it.


Rolex first, last ever Seiko second.


----------



## Biggles3

A couple more Thai LE pieces on the way.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Biggles3 said:


> A couple more Thai LE pieces on the way.


Right on cue for the person who was asking for more colour variants of the Mini Turtle a few days ago! Also for the person who said that they hadn't done a yellow Turtle yet, albeit this is a Mini one. Interesting pattern/texture on the dial, kind of like the Sakura Hubuki/Fubuki cherry blossom pattern/texture, one of the Limited Edition STAR BAR Cocktail Times from 2017. I guess it also looks a little bit like the pattern of plates on a turtle's shell. Interesting shades of the colours, too.


----------



## RogerP

Perhaps I differ from the norm, but I can (and very much do) enjoy Seikos across a broad spectrum of prices, both contemporary and vintage. I have excellent vintage examples of the 6105-8110 and 62MAS, yet I still enjoy the odd $120 Lord Marvel in my collection. I absolutely adore my SLA019, but my enjoyment of my modded Turtle and even my $100 Seiko 5 remains undiminished. My ownership and appreciation of more costly Seikos does not in any way shape or form "make it hard" for me to enjoy less costly offerings. In fact, my most admired aspect of the brand as a whole is that it offers appealing options at $100, $1,000, $10,000 and above. Few brands can claim the same.


----------



## just3pieces

huangcjz said:


> Biggles3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple more Thai LE pieces on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Right on cue for the person who was asking for more colour variants of the Mini Turtle a few days ago! Also for the person who said that they hadn't done a yellow Turtle yet, albeit this is a Mini one. Interesting pattern/texture on the dial, kind of like the Sakura Hubuki/Fubuki cherry blossom pattern/texture, one of the Limited Edition STAR BAR Cocktail Times from 2017. I guess it also looks a little bit like the pattern of plates on a turtle's shell. Interesting shades of the colours, too.
Click to expand...

Yeah that was me! Cool!


----------



## Guzmannosaurus

Biggles3 said:


> A couple more Thai LE pieces on the way.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Source/Model #?

>_<


----------



## fluence4

RogerP said:


> Perhaps I differ from the norm, but I can (and very much do) enjoy Seikos across a broad spectrum of prices, both contemporary and vintage. I have excellent vintage examples of the 6105-8110 and 62MAS, yet I still enjoy the odd $120 Lord Marvel in my collection. I absolutely adore my SLA019, but my enjoyment of my modded Turtle and even my $100 Seiko 5 remains undiminished. My ownership and appreciation of more costly Seikos does not in any way shape or form "make it hard" for me to enjoy less costly offerings. In fact, my most admired aspect of the brand as a whole is that it offers appealing options at $100, $1,000, $10,000 and above. Few brands can claim the same.


This!

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

Biggles3 said:


> A couple more Thai LE pieces on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


OH man I want both so bad...

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

fluence4 said:


> OH man I want both so bad...
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


The yellow is cool. Ever since the SKXA35 went out of production there has been a void in the yellow Seiko divers.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## daytripper

oh man I want that yellow mini turtle


----------



## Tickstart

Has anyone posted this? Apparently the SKX technically is available with a 4r now, but fugly and sony branded










https://store.beforward.jp/detail/Watches/Smart-Watch/PA02303482/


----------



## Terry Lennox

Wait what is this? I'm confused.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Yeah that was discussed a few months ago.


----------



## mjd126

Yellow turtle is quite nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

valuewatchguy said:


> The yellow is cool. Ever since the SKXA35 went out of production there has been a void in the yellow Seiko divers.


There was the SRPD15 Monster Tuna/Baby Tuna Can recently, too, with yellow dial and blue bezel.



Tickstart said:


> Has anyone posted this? Apparently the SKX technically is available with a 4r now, but fugly and sony branded


Yeah, that was posted at the end of last year. As someone pointed out at the time, since it's date-only with a 4R35, it's more like a 7002 than an SKX. SEIKO have also done one of their collaborations with Subaru which is another Limited Edition, of 360 pieces with the same PVD case with a 4R35 as a drivers' watch with what looks like the field watch/compass bezel from the SARB061, but with blue printing instead of white (the identical-looking bezel makes me think that it really is the same case as the SKX and SARB061), to commemorate the 60th anniversary of the Subaru 360 car model:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bri8J29nDdC/

As you can see, they have different case numbers - the wena wrist pro is 4R35-03B0, whereas the Subaru 360 is 4R35-03F0, as it doesn't have a display case-back, unlike the wena wrist pro.



Terry Lennox said:


> Wait what is this? I'm confused.


What is what? The PVD SKX/7002 with 4R35 and Sony smart notifications bracelet, or the colourful Mini Turtles?


----------



## ahonobaka

Confused at the lack of derision with those Thai LE mini turtles, but happy that we've come such a long way here lol

I'm really waiting for the mini turtle to take off, in person they wear quite well IMO and I've come close to buying one pretty much every day since they dropped ;D

Now that they've been in department stores a few months here in the states, I suggest everyone go try them on. Heck, I even appreciate the 3:00 crown and date window to be honest. Just waiting for the right aftermarket bracelet (mini Z199 PLEASE UNCLE SEIKO!)


----------



## valuewatchguy

ahonobaka said:


> Confused at the lack of derision with those Thai LE mini turtles, but happy that we've come such a long way here lol
> 
> I'm really waiting for the mini turtle to take off, in person they wear quite well IMO and I've come close to buying one pretty much every day since they dropped ;D
> 
> Now that they've been in department stores a few months here in the states, I suggest everyone go try them on. Heck, I even appreciate the 3:00 crown and date window to be honest. Just waiting for the right aftermarket bracelet (mini Z199 PLEASE UNCLE SEIKO!)


He released a BOR for it

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

^Indeed...Much prefer the taper on the Z199 though! Heck, I wish I could wear everything on a Z199 (favorite Seiko bracelet for me)!


----------



## NightOwl

Biggles3 said:


> A couple more Thai LE pieces on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


So much want!!!!

Any details on when these are coming out. I already started asking around the Seiko FB groups I'm apart of. Gotta jump on those LE Thai releases.


----------



## ffnc1020

Yobokies has BoR for the mini turtle as well. He also made a full Soxa kit ( one piece Doxa bezel, polished chapter ring, and bubble style crystal).

Pictures from the internet.


----------



## Rocat

Biggles3 said:


> A couple more Thai LE pieces on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Why, why in the world would Seiko put a red minute hand on these?

I admit I'd like to see the yellow one in person. But as it is a LE Thailand release and will be limited in nature and costly, I'll have to live vicariously through posted photos of it from fellow members on WUS.


----------



## Biggles3

Rocat said:


> Why, why in the world would Seiko put a red minute hand on these?
> 
> I admit I'd like to see the yellow one in person. But as it is a LE Thailand release and will be limited in nature and costly, I'll have to live vicariously through posted photos of it from fellow members on WUS.


I read 999 pieces of each colour and msrp around $500, will know more soon.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## daytripper

Rocat said:


> Why, why in the world would Seiko put a red minute hand on these?
> 
> I admit I'd like to see the yellow one in person. But as it is a LE Thailand release and will be limited in nature and costly, I'll have to live vicariously through posted photos of it from fellow members on WUS.


if you look at the chapter ring, the 0, 15, 30, and 45 minute markers have red accents, that's why they put a red minute hand. Now the better question is why put the red accents on the chapter ring?

Probably because they had too many left over from the padi mini turtle, which has these exact red minute hands and chapter rings with red accents, so they want to use them up.


----------



## huangcjz

Biggles3 said:


> I read 999 pieces of each colour and msrp around $500, will know more soon.


I find it strange that they didn't just go to a nice round 1,000 pieces! I'm looking forward to seeing higher-resolution images of them which will show their dial textures better. But yes, that does seem like a fairly hefty increase in price over the standard ones.


----------



## juice009

Biggles3 said:


> A couple more Thai LE pieces on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Nice colors. Got the Padi Mini Turtle. I like the fact that its large watch with very short l2l. But I just hate the case finishing. Seiko should have just shrinked down the regular turtle watch instead of making of this flawed watch design. As the 3'o clock crown position with no crown guard stabs your wrist to the point that you feel it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

juice009 said:


> Nice colors. Got the Padi Mini Turtle. I like the fact that its large watch with very short l2l. But I just hate the case finishing. Seiko should have just shrinked down the regular turtle watch instead of making of this flawed watch design. As the 3'o clock crown position with no crown guard stabs your wrist to the point that you feel it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Never had that issue ( crown poke ) ever on any watch including the mini turtle. But my wrist just be shaped a little differently or I wear my watch differently. Or I'm more immune to these things. Who knows.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009

Rocat said:


> Why, why in the world would Seiko put a red minute hand on these?
> 
> I admit I'd like to see the yellow one in person. But as it is a LE Thailand release and will be limited in nature and costly, I'll have to live vicariously through posted photos of it from fellow members on WUS.


I actually prefer colored minute hands while the hour and second hand brushed. This way I can turn the bezel to the minute hand faster to keep of track time. 
The mini padi turtle also has red minute hands which is really helpful in keeping track of time with the bezel.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009

valuewatchguy said:


> Never had that issue ( crown poke ) ever on any watch including the mini turtle. But my wrist just be shaped a little differently or I wear my watch differently. Or I'm more immune to these things. Who knows.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I always wore my watch at bottom of my wrist. But now What I do is I wear my mini turtle little higher on my wrist. This prevents the crown stabbing the wrist. But I would prefer wearing my watch at the bottom of my wrist. As wearing the watch little higher is a nuisance when you trying to wear the watch outside your jacket or sweater sleeve.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> Rolex first, last ever Seiko second.


Sounding more like sporty every post bro G, its a worry.


----------



## Cobia

Biggles3 said:


> A couple more Thai LE pieces on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


These look fantastic, love the dials especially the green, great looking watches.


----------



## JimmyMack75

Cobia said:


> Sounding more like sporty every post bro G, its a worry.


Imagine what he'll be like when he actually gets one.


----------



## Cobia

JimmyMack75 said:


> Imagine what he'll be like when he actually gets one.


Bwahahahaha!!!


----------



## devmartin

Not sure if anyone posted the price but found this.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

devmartin said:


> Not sure if anyone posted the price but found this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


$$$DAAAYYYYYYYYAAAMMMMMM! Guess I'll have to put this one on my Kohl's card.


----------



## valuewatchguy

devmartin said:


> Not sure if anyone posted the price but found this.......................$4400 usd?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yup









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hedd

I really love it, but It's out of my price range.


----------



## Jeffie007

Over $4,000 US.. HAHAHA. More then the a Emperor Tuna... For a watch that sold for $75.00 US in the 70s..even with inflation, you are looking at well under $1,000. Ummmm no. Well maybe if the case was made of platinum...then again...no. Oh and with the Tuna you can get up to a grand off from most sellers.


----------



## Jeffie007

Over $4,000 US.. HAHAHA. More then the a Emperor Tuna... For a watch that sold for $75.00 US in the 70s..even with inflation, you are looking at well under $1,000. Ummmm no. Well maybe if the case was made of platinum...then again...no. Oh and with the Tuna you can get up to a grand off from most sellers.

View attachment 13927781


----------



## HusabergAngola79

Not too much for me, i’m in 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Cobia said:


> These look fantastic, love the dials especially the green, great looking watches.


I saw someone calling it a "cabbage dial", haha!


----------



## Duncan_McCloud

Too much. I'll get an Emperor Tuna idd


----------



## Cobia

huangcjz said:


> I saw someone calling it a "cabbage dial", haha!


Haha! looks like a water lily of chakra to me at a quick glance, whats the design suppose to be?

Crazy price on the 'king turtle' LOL


----------



## Tickstart

"King turtle"??? You can't trust someone who says that c'mon! We still don't know the price guys, be honest.


----------



## N.Caffrey

New seiko alpinist.
Ugh vvv sad. Comes out to $650 but that blue dial is sooo nice and limited to only 1950 pieces 
https://shop.hodinkee.com/blogs/jou...al&utm_medium=hodinkee&utm_campaign=hod-posts


----------



## haejuk

Edit: Ninja'd while I was trying to get a picture attached!

New limited edition blue Alpinist at Hodinkee:

https://shop.hodinkee.com/collectio...tion-alpinist-spb089j9?variant=13835022827595


----------



## Wutch

Love that Alpinist. 

LE, though? Ugh. Stop.


----------



## fluence4

haejuk said:


> Edit: Ninja'd while I was trying to get a picture attached!
> 
> New limited edition blue Alpinist at Hodinkee:
> 
> https://shop.hodinkee.com/collectio...tion-alpinist-spb089j9?variant=13835022827595
> 
> View attachment 13928287


Oh
My
God

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles

Limited and numbered. Hmmmmm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

N.Caffrey said:


> New seiko alpinist.
> Ugh vvv sad. Comes out to $650 but that blue dial is sooo nice and limited to only 1950 pieces
> https://shop.hodinkee.com/blogs/jou...al&utm_medium=hodinkee&utm_campaign=hod-posts


The price is crazy, they're really jacking their prices up. At least the Alpinist is still alive! I hope it's not a farewell send-off, though if it were, I'm sure that they'd make mention that it's the last chance to get an Alpinist to encourage people to buy it at that price, which they don't say. The model number is SPB089J*9*. Interesting that they still use the number "9" as a code to refer to the U.S. market - I've also seen the "9" suffix a few months ago with a Macy's exclusive edition of some SEIKO watch.

Also, now they've changed the case-back so the markings on look like they're laser-etched like on their other newer watches, instead of stamped like the original. The etching might look nicer when it's new, but it won't hold up to wear as well as a stamped case-back. I guess it was cheaper to switch to etching than stamping too, since they're changing the design of the case-back markings. The opposite of SEIKO watches from the mid 1960s, when they switched from acid-etching to stamping due to the shallowly-etched case-back markings not holding up to wear well and getting worn off and lost quickly.


----------



## shelfcompact

Tickstart said:


> "King turtle"??? You can't trust someone who says that c'mon! We still don't know the price guys, be honest.


I rolled my eyes so hard at that name.



N.Caffrey said:


> New seiko alpinist.
> Ugh vvv sad. Comes out to $650 but that blue dial is sooo nice and limited to only 1950 pieces
> https://shop.hodinkee.com/blogs/jou...al&utm_medium=hodinkee&utm_campaign=hod-posts
> View attachment 13928285


Man blue looks so much better than green. 
I ordered it but am not sure I'll keep it. I just know if I didn't now I'd lose my chance.


----------



## txkill

N.Caffrey said:


> New seiko alpinist.
> Ugh vvv sad. Comes out to $650 but that blue dial is sooo nice and limited to only 1950 pieces
> https://shop.hodinkee.com/blogs/jou...al&utm_medium=hodinkee&utm_campaign=hod-posts
> View attachment 13928285


Well thanks for making me buy this! Ha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Hey, maybe all the JDM Seikos were initially underpriced and without incremental price increases for years before Seiko had an inkling about their fandom and demand outside of Japan? Maybe currency exchange and trade between Japan and the rest of the world has changed along with a rising cost of goods due to higher material and labor costs in Asia? And geopolitical landscape of the first world shifting once or more since the late-aughts when the Seiko SARB017 debuted has no effect on our expectations, right? I mean, who is Seiko and Hodinkee to determine price of their own products based on factors unknown to us? Don't they know we do not value a numbered limited edition as much as the 1950 customers that they think do? *snap* Oops, there goes my snarky bone. Sorry, I'll show myself out. Medic!


----------



## txkill

Welp, that was quick. The alpinist is sold out on HODINKEE. Good luck finding them now. I called my AD and they had no idea this was coming out. So...there’s that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax

Well if it's $600 at H it's gonna be $499 everywhere else.


----------



## walrusmonger

The HODINKEE Shop is the only retailer to be offering this exciting new release other than Seiko themselves, and we don't expect our limited supply to last long.

Will prob be on seikousa too but at msrp as well.


----------



## irish0625

txkill said:


> Welp, that was quick. The alpinist is sold out on HODINKEE. Good luck finding them now. I called my AD and they had no idea this was coming out. So...there's that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it? Just checked and I can put it in my bag!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai

Oh. My. God.
I have never bought a watch so quickly after learning about it. From seeing the Hodinkee article to finalizing order was literally 1 minute. Not even a hesitation. This is exactly what so many, including myself, have wanted for so long. I own the green Alpinist, but only because I love the case design so much. The green dial is a touch and go situation; some days I love it, some days I don't. 

And honestly, $600 is a fair, fair price. The 017 Alpinist sells for 500 new all day long. $100 extra is fair for an LE, with a better strap, and more agreeable to many dial color. I'm actually surprised they didn't price it at $1k. It still would have sold, and would be in line with their shifting the 6R line upmarket.

Can't wait.


----------



## cel4145

txkill said:


> Welp, that was quick. The alpinist is sold out on HODINKEE. Good luck finding them now. I called my AD and they had no idea this was coming out. So...there's that.


Just out of curiosity, I was just able to add it to my cart and begin checkout.


----------



## Tickstart

It's funny how ALL of SEIKOs new models are limited editions now. The models that _aren't_ limited are the rare ones. Talk about inflation.


----------



## txkill

cel4145 said:


> Just out of curiosity, I was just able to add it to my cart and begin checkout.


Maybe it was a false sold out?

I just went back and sure enough it doesn't say sold out anymore...maybe seiko released more for them to sell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai

Tickstart said:


> It's funny how ALL of SEIKOs new models are limited editions now. The models that _aren't_ limited are the rare ones. Talk about inflation.


Agreed, but on the flip side I would hardly call 2000 pieces of something "limited." After the initial craze of surge pricing on the secondary market, they'll become readily available at normal used or MSRP prices.


----------



## txkill

jmai said:


> Oh. My. God.
> I have never bought a watch so quickly after learning about it. From seeing the Hodinkee article to finalizing order was literally 1 minute. Not even a hesitation. This is exactly what so many, including myself, have wanted for so long. I own the green Alpinist, but only because I love the case design so much. The green dial is a touch and go situation; some days I love it, some days I don't.
> 
> And honestly, $600 is a fair, fair price. The 017 Alpinist sells for 500 new all day long. $100 extra is fair for an LE, with a better strap, and more agreeable to many dial color. I'm actually surprised they didn't price it at $1k. It still would have sold, and would be in line with their shifting the 6R line upmarket.
> 
> Can't wait.


Me neither...I'm glad I got one too. I'm sure we'll see a flood of incomings the next few days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145

txkill said:


> Maybe it was a false sold out?
> 
> I just went back and sure enough it doesn't say sold out anymore...maybe seiko released more for them to sell.


Or maybe Hodinkee elected to up their pre-order.


----------



## depwnz

Anyone thinking this might just be the start of a new strategy? Bring back cult jdm classics (mostly from the SARB line), takes them to the West with new colorways and aggressive pricing. Like someone said above, this would still sell like hotcakes at $1k.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

1959 isn't limited to be honest. It's nice looking though. Too bad I have too many watches to sell because I would scoop one up. Win some lose some 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

jmai said:


> Agreed, but on the flip side I would hardly call 2000 pieces of something "limited." After the initial craze of surge pricing on the secondary market, they'll become readily available at normal used or MSRP prices.


No they won't. They'll be selling for $750 in a few weeks. Look at how much first and second generation monsters go for or the discontinued SARB017/033/035. They weren't limited at all and had way more than 2,000 pieces. If you think you are going to get a better deal than $600 you are silly. The Seikoholics will eat these up at $600 in a few days.


----------



## GregoryD

mi6_ said:


> ...If you think you are going to get a better deal than $600 you are silly. The Seikoholics will eat these up at $600 in a few days.


Already sold out!


----------



## shelfcompact

Yeah, 1959 is pretty decent. 
I bet you’ll see some bit $1000 but they won’t be msrp ever again after Seiko USA sells their stock.


----------



## jmai

mi6_ said:


> No they won't. They'll be selling for $750 in a few weeks. Look at how much first and second generation monsters go for or the discontinued SARB017/033/035. They weren't limited at all and had way more than 2,000 pieces. If you think you are going to get a better deal than $600 you are silly. The Seikoholics will eat these up at $600 in a few days.


You may be right, I could be wrong. I was only judging based on some of their past "limited" releases that I also got in on, like the blue enamel Presage a couple years back. There was an initial craze where it sold on the 'bay for 1.5x retail, but nowadays it has settled to the original MSRP range.

EDIT - I take it back, looks like that one is still at 1.5x original price. I stand corrected lol. Good thing I got in when I could!


----------



## TheJubs

I hope they're selling that Alpinist in batches, and that they're not actually sold out. Love my green one, and would have loved a blue companion to go with it. Dial looks more legible too, and with a better looking strap to boot.


----------



## valuewatchguy

jmai said:


> You may be right, I could be wrong. I was only judging based on some of their past "limited" releases that I also got in on, like the blue enamel Presage a couple years back. There was an initial craze where it sold on the 'bay for 1.5x retail, but nowadays it has settled to the original MSRP range.
> 
> EDIT - I take it back, looks like that one is still at 1.5x original price. I stand corrected lol. Good thing I got in when I could!


The Alpinist has more mass appeal than the enamel presage also.......explorer watch vs dressy watch. This Alpinist will do just fine.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

SEIKO could sell the new King Turtle (that nickname is here to stay guys, accept it) for over $8000 and it would still sell out.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tickstart said:


> SEIKO could sell the new King Turtle (that nickname is here to stay guys, accept it) for over $8000 and it would still sell out.


SLA025 was a slow burn....still available from what I understand. I think there is a limit even for seiko fanatics.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

valuewatchguy said:


> SLA025 was a slow burn....still available from what I understand. I think there is a limit even for seiko fanatics.


Yes, I was surprised to see a SLA025 in a store recently, whereas all the SLA017s they had were gone many months before the equivalent amount of time since release. I never bothered to check it out closely in person and handle it before - since it's so out of my price range, I didn't see the point - but if it's still there the next time I go, I might ask to see it, since I doubt I'll ever have the chance to see one (or a 6159!) in person again.


----------



## Tickstart

The higher the price, the more what's the word I'm looking for.. Covetable, attractable? Wantable?!?! Whatever, sought after they will become. "Rollie" for the rapper that knows jack .... about watches, in SEIKOs mind that's what they'll be in a few years.


----------



## Tickstart

The SKX truly rules the watch world. Still, to this day. It's an original design, not a failed reissue like the Turtle or King Turtle. It costs less than $600. Unbreakable. Good ass looking. Sorry but, there's just no way I'm buying another SEIKO any time soon. Since november 2015 it's been my daily.


----------



## Tickstart

(By failed I don't mean in terms of sales or even looks, just that it doesn't look very much like the original)


----------



## huangcjz

Tickstart said:


> (By failed I don't mean in terms of sales or even looks, just that it doesn't look very much like the original)


Did SEIKO ever officially call it a "Mini Turtle" themselves, or just netizens? As we've seen from "King Turtle", it seems to have infected all of SEIKO's cushion-cased divers' watches now. I think it stands as a fine product on its own and at a good size - it shouldn't really be compared with the 6309 and 6309 re-issue in that way, it's not really a smaller version of it _per se_. I guess it's just because SEIKO decided to go retro-inspired again with the cushion-case.


----------



## valuewatchguy

huangcjz said:


> Did SEIKO ever officially call it a "Mini Turtle" themselves, or just netizens? As we've seen from "King Turtle", it seems to have infected all of SEIKO's cushion-cased divers' watches now. I think it stands as a fine product on its own and at a good size - it shouldn't really be compared with the 6309 and 6309 re-issue in that way, it's not really a smaller version of it _per se_. I guess it's just because SEIKO decided to go retro-inspired again with the cushion-case.


The hastag #NAFT is a real thing to the seiko illuminati

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

With the "mini-turtle" (which I object to, since it's not reminiscent of the turtle in any way shape or form).. I forgot which point I was trying to make but anyway, the SRP-turtle clearly mimics the 6309/6. Same dial essentially, etc. I mean, we all know it. The completely-unrelated-watch (yes that's what I'm gonna call it) has nothing to do with this.


----------



## huangcjz

Tickstart said:


> With the "mini-turtle" (which I object to, since it's not reminiscent of the turtle in any way shape or form).. I forgot which point I was trying to make but anyway, the SRP-turtle clearly mimics the 6309/6. Same dial essentially, etc. I mean, we all know it. The completely-unrelated-watch (yes that's what I'm gonna call it) has nothing to do with this.


Ah, sorry, I mis-read the "King Turtle" in your previous post (I think I've blanked that term out of my mind after seeing it once!), and assumed it said "Mini Turtle". Sorry for the confusion! (But, why "King Turtle", and not "Grand Turtle" after "Grand Seiko", since it's in that price range, or "Emperor Turtle" after the "Emperor Tuna"? Ahem, sorry - I'd better try to slam the lid back down on this can of worms before any wriggle out! )


----------



## Tickstart

Haha, King Turtle is the name of the 6105-reissue. Why? Because it's cringy and doesn't make any sense whatsoever, that's why.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Of course...it is an LE.


----------



## JimmyMack75

Tickstart said:


> The SKX truly rules the watch world. Still, to this day. It's an original design, not a failed reissue like the Turtle or King Turtle. It costs less than $600. Unbreakable. Good ass looking. Sorry but, there's just no way I'm buying another SEIKO any time soon. Since november 2015 it's been my daily.


I don't know if you're trolling. The SKX is a great entry-level Seiko diver with a lot of charm. It is a modder's delight and a great budget beater watch for those who don't want to risk their higher-end pieces. But rule the watch world? With its non-hacking and hand winding 7S26 movement, which is often inaccurate out of the box, it is hardly in the same class as the 4R36 / 6R15 / 8L35 divers on offer.

How can you call the turtle reissue a failure? It has sold by the millions and is one of the most popular Seiko divers on the market today. It's 6309 DNA is almost perfectly replicated. And it's a little too early to call the 6105 release a failure, isn't it?

By all means enjoy your SKX sir, but know it for what it is.


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

I wonder if it's possible to take the entire srp77x movement assembly - dial hands clockwork and all - and drop it in a skx013 case/chapter ring?

Anyone wanna sell me an empty skx013 case lol


----------



## JimmyMack75

Keep_Scrolling said:


> I wonder if it's possible to take the entire srp77x movement assembly - dial hands clockwork and all - and drop it in a skx013 case/chapter ring?
> 
> Anyone wanna sell me an empty skx013 case lol


Movement yes. Stem on an SRP May be longer - you may require an aftermarket crown and stem assembly.


----------



## huangcjz

Keep_Scrolling said:


> I wonder if it's possible to take the entire srp77x movement assembly - dial hands clockwork and all - and drop it in a skx013 case/chapter ring?


I think so. I assume all the innards of the SRP77x are all the same size as the SKX007 - I think they just changed the tooling for the outside part of the case, but all the inside profiles (dial size is standard, I assume the hand lengths are the same etc.) are the same as for the SKX007. So if the SRP77x is the same size inside as the SKX007, and the SKX007 fits, then the SRP77x should fit too. See this SKX007 (hands and dial) inside an SKX013 case:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/JapaneseWatches/comments/abjsfy

You will need to remove the chapter ring, though, and hence use dial dots underneath the dial to stick the dial down, since the chapter ring isn't there to hold the dial down and level in place. I think you also need to change the stem and possibly the crown from the 7S26 when going to the 4R, though.

So it might take a little bit of work:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Seiko/comments/ai2eio


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Seiko/comments/alj94y


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SeikoMods/comments/aljdon


----------



## konax

If we're talking mods, here is something new: Ridwan can now make you a 62mas in bronze or titanium
https://facebook.com/kr.watchmaker.official


----------



## JimmyMack75

huangcjz said:


> I think so. I assume all the innards of the SRP77x are all the same size as the SKX007 - I think they just changed the tooling for the outside part of the case, but all the inside profiles (dial size is standard, I assume the hand lengths are the same etc.) are the same as for the SKX007. So if the SRP77x is the same size inside as the SKX007, and the SKX007 fits, then the SRP77x should fit too. See this SKX007 (hands and dial) inside an SKX013 case:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/JapaneseWatches/comments/abjsfy
> 
> You will need to remove the chapter ring, though, and hence use dial dots underneath the dial to stick the dial down, since the chapter ring isn't there to the dial down and level in place. I think you also need to change the stem and possibly the crown from the 7S26 when going to the 4R, though.
> 
> So it might take a little bit of work:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Seiko/comments/ai2eio
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Seiko/comments/alj94y
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SeikoMods/comments/aljdon


Stem tooling is definitely different between the 4R and the 7S. Because the Turtle case is bigger, the stem should also appreciably be longer than the 7S stem on the smaller SKX013 case.

I don't see why dial dots would be needed. The absence of a chapter ring doesn't cause the SKX013 dial to part from the movement. The SRP dial shouldn't be any different.


----------



## huangcjz

JimmyMack75 said:


> I don't see why dial dots would be needed. The absence of a chapter ring doesn't cause the SKX013 dial to part from the movement. The SRP dial shouldn't be any different.


I haven't done it myself, so I'm just going by what the threads on reddit that I linked said.


----------



## timetellinnoob

ahonobaka said:


> Confused at the lack of derision with those Thai LE mini turtles, but happy that we've come such a long way here lol


they seem to have some strange floral pattern on them i wouldn't be interested in even if these weren't going to be expensive and hard to get. =\

that's the best i can do haha


----------



## denisd

Having both the sbdx017 and the sbdc053, the latter wears significantly larger than the former. Yup the MM300 is a pretty darn good Seiko exit watch IMO.


----------



## yankeexpress

N.Caffrey said:


> New seiko alpinist.
> Ugh vvv sad. Comes out to $650 but that blue dial is sooo nice and limited to only 1950 pieces
> https://shop.hodinkee.com/blogs/jou...al&utm_medium=hodinkee&utm_campaign=hod-posts
> View attachment 13928285


Many on eBay already, of course


----------



## Galaga

denisd said:


> Having both the sbdx017 and the sbdc053, the latter wears significantly larger than the former. Yup the MM300 is a pretty darn good Seiko exit watch IMO.


Thank you. I agree but I just cannot let the 053 and turtles go.


----------



## zaratsu

yankeexpress said:


> Many on eBay already, of course


Just had a look. People must be out of their minds at some of those prices.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

ffnc1020 said:


> Yobokies has BoR for the mini turtle as well. He also made a full Soxa kit ( one piece Doxa bezel, polished chapter ring, and bubble style crystal).
> 
> Pictures from the internet.


Franken watches. Poor form


----------



## georgefl74

HusabergAngola79 said:


> Not too much for me, i'm in
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


dat username


----------



## HusabergAngola79

georgefl74 said:


> dat username


Do you like?

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

denisd said:


> Having both the sbdx017 and the sbdc053, the latter wears significantly larger than the former. Yup the MM300 is a pretty darn good Seiko exit watch IMO.


Thank you for that info as that is what I was looking for. I really like the looks of my 053, but am still not crazy about its dimensions. My only slight concern for the MM300 is the thickness.


----------



## TagTime

zaratsu said:


> Just had a look. People must be out of their minds at some of those prices.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


And not knowing they are bidding on a watch that the seller doesn't have in possession yet. Hope H or Seiko delivers on time


----------



## JimmyMack75

Galaga said:


> Thank you. I agree but I just cannot let the 053 and turtles go.


You don't have to ffs


----------



## 59yukon01

zaratsu said:


> Just had a look. People must be out of their minds at some of those prices.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


The people asking those prices know that there are people "out of their mind" out there that are dumb enough to pay those prices.


----------



## HusabergAngola79

My dealer in spain say the price of the sla033J is gone be 4.400eur 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8

HusabergAngola79 said:


> My dealer in spain say the price of the sla033J is gone be 4.400eur
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


That's definitely "King Turtle" price territory. The name might stick now.


----------



## HusabergAngola79

Good name


----------



## lxnastynotch93

HusabergAngola79 said:


> My dealer in spain say the price of the sla033J is gone be 4.400eur
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


That's insanity to pay for a jumbo turtle with a high beat movement. Just go buy a GS diver at that point 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

lxnastynotch93 said:


> That's insanity to pay for a high beat movement.


It doesn't have a high-beat (36,000 vph) 8L55 movement. It has a 28,800 vph 8L35 movement, hence the Japanese model number for the SLA033 being SB*D*X031, not SB*E*X.


----------



## Impulse

Tickstart said:


> The SKX truly rules the watch world. Still, to this day. It's an original design, *not a failed reissue like the Turtle* or King Turtle. It costs less than $600. Unbreakable. Good ass looking. Sorry but, there's just no way I'm buying another SEIKO any time soon. Since november 2015 it's been my daily.


just curious, what makes the "Turtle" (I assume you mean the SRP turtles) a "failed reissue", as you put it?

Is it the price?

Also, what makes the SKX so "unbreakable" exactly? Did you drop it repeatedly, or smash it with a hammer and it didn't break?

I've always heard SKX's are so "tough", yet I fail to see how (I own a few SKX's myself btw) it's "tougher" than other watches in its class?


----------



## lxnastynotch93

huangcjz said:


> It doesn't have a high-beat (36,000 vph) 8L55 movement. It has a 28,800 vph 8L35 movement, hence the Japanese model number for the SLA033 being SB*D*X031, not SB*E*X.


I wasn't referring to the 36,000 vph movement, I was referring to the 28,800 vph movement.

28.8 vph is still high beat, especially since I was comparing it to the 21.6 vph 4R.

Like I said, it's a fat high beat turtle.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nupicasso

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I wasn't referring to the 36,000 vph movement, I was referring to the 28,800 vph movement.
> 
> 28.8 vph is still high beat, especially since I was comparing it to the 21.6 vph 4R.
> 
> Like I said, it's a fat high beat turtle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


28,800 is not considered a high beat movement. That term is for 36,000 and above.

Less confusion when the correct terms are used. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox

The SRP Turtle reissue has been a huge success. They sell tons of them and do lots of regional limited editions. The PADI has been a mainstay of department stores and online retailers since it came out.


----------



## HusabergAngola79

lxnastynotch93 said:


> That's insanity to pay for a jumbo turtle with a high beat movement. Just go buy a GS diver at that point
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I must complete the trio 









Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

nupicasso said:


> 28,800 is not considered a high beat movement. That term is for 36,000 and above.
> 
> Less confusion when the correct terms are used.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol okay, 28,800 vph is still high beat. Just because Seiko labels 36,000 vph as high beat doesn't mean that 28,800 isn't.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nupicasso

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Lol okay, 28,800 vph is still high beat. Just because Seiko labels 36,000 vph as high beat doesn't mean that 28,800 isn't.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I'm not talking about Seiko specifically. In the horological world, high beat is considered above 36,000 bph.

Seiko isn't the only manufacturer that has high beat (36,000 bph) movements. And they didn't coin the term high beat.

You can call 28,800 high beat all you want. That doesn't change the fact that within horology, they are not considered high beat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

nupicasso said:


> I'm not talking about Seiko specifically. In the horological world, high beat is considered above 36,000 bph.
> 
> Seiko isn't the only manufacturer that has high beat (36,000 bph) movements. And they didn't coin the term high beat.
> 
> You can call 28,800 high beat all you want. That doesn't change the fact that within horology, they are not considered high beat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the past 28800 was high beat too.

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123

In modern days, let's call 28800 bph mid beat. 21600 low, 28800 mid and 36600 high.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

HusabergAngola79 said:


> I must complete the trio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Godspeed!

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wwwppp

Tickstart said:


> The SKX truly rules the watch world. Still, to this day. It's an original design, not a failed reissue like the Turtle or King Turtle. It costs less than $600. Unbreakable. Good ass looking. Sorry but, there's just no way I'm buying another SEIKO any time soon. Since november 2015 it's been my daily.


wtf is a king turtle?


----------



## valuewatchguy

HusabergAngola79 said:


> I must complete the trio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Until seiko releases another LE diver. You know its bound to happen......SBEX003, SBDX012, SLA025, .....??????

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

wwwppp said:


> wtf is a king turtle?


Exactly. And it's still a stupid name.


----------



## pinkybrain

I believe at one time 28,800 was considered "high beat" but that's no longer the case because it has now become the industry standard.



nupicasso said:


> I'm not talking about Seiko specifically. In the horological world, high beat is considered above 36,000 bph.
> 
> Seiko isn't the only manufacturer that has high beat (36,000 bph) movements. And they didn't coin the term high beat.
> 
> You can call 28,800 high beat all you want. That doesn't change the fact that within horology, they are not considered high beat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwwppp

Rocat said:


> Exactly. And it's still a stupid name.


I dont understand why he call it turtle, i dont see turtles with asymmetric shaped shells.
Is he making fun of turtles?! Gonna report to PETA


----------



## HusabergAngola79

valuewatchguy said:


> Until seiko releases another LE diver. You know its bound to happen......SBEX003, SBDX012, SLA025, .....??????
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


My family of sla's









Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

The 6105 reissue is the King Turtle, get with the times!

Speaking of beats, I wish SEIKO'd made a 18000bph for the 6217-reissue. Love low beat movements.


----------



## Tickstart

Impulse said:


> just curious, what makes the "Turtle" (I assume you mean the SRP turtles) a "failed reissue", as you put it?
> 
> Is it the price?
> 
> Also, what makes the SKX so "unbreakable" exactly? Did you drop it repeatedly, or smash it with a hammer and it didn't break?
> 
> I've always heard SKX's are so "tough", yet I fail to see how (I own a few SKX's myself btw) it's "tougher" than other watches in its class?


You're not the first to be offended by this, I guess I'll have to explain it further, even though I thought I was quite clear:
The SRP does not look enough like the 6309/6, thus is is not deserving of the title "reissue" (although I myself throw that term around more than I should). It's more of an homage. It shares similar cues but in my view, it looks completely different. But i have an eye for details and artistry runs in my family. I've learnt not everyone sees the world like I do.

As for the SKX, sure it's not more or less breakable than anything else, but it's hella tough. I've dropped it a few times onto concrete floors etc and it's been fine. Unbreakable is a lie though for sure.

I'm sorry if I confused any of you, the SKX can actually break guys.


----------



## Tickstart

But it's a watch I bought new for ~$300, and it runs beautifully. You need to take off your rose tinted glasses fellas. The King Turtle is not worth €4400.

* for some people €4400 might just as well be 50 cents, so of course it's worth it to them. I'm not dumb, I 'm aware the world's income inequality is astronomical.


----------



## yonsson

Tickstart said:


> "King turtle"??? You can't trust someone who says that c'mon! We still don't know the price guys, be honest.


I did. I told you guys the price months ago. Or I'm the world's best guesser, take your pic. In EU it's going to be €4300 +-€50.


----------



## huangcjz

Tickstart said:


> The SRP does not look enough like the 6309/6, thus is is not deserving of the title "reissue". It's more of an homage. It shares similar cues but in my view, it looks completely different.


I thought the SRP was only about 1 mm longer lug-to-lug, and that was the only difference in visual appearance of the case from the front? The crown tube is of a different construction and appearance from the back to give the improved water resistance, and the case-back obviously has a different design, but those aren't really a big deal since they can't be seen from the front. The dial text is a bit different, but that was always going to be the case anyway. Or is there something else?



Tickstart said:


> Speaking of beats, I wish SEIKO'd made a 18000bph for the 6217-reissue. Love low beat movements.


I don't mind low-beat movements either, but it wouldn't have sold. Not with that price, anyway. That said, I wish the 6105 re-issue had a 4R to be the same 21,600 vph as the original, or if they're going to go high-end with these new ones, push it to the max and make them all 36,000 vph, for the prices they're charging. I know of at least 2 people who have had original 6105s modded to put a 36,000 vph 61GS movement in them, to make the movement basically like a 6159 inside, and one person who had a higher-beat, higher-end 62XX movement put into their original 62MAS to make the movement like a 6215 inside. (In the days when 6105s and 62MASes weren't so scarce, and people weren't quite so worried about absolute originality.)


----------



## Tickstart

huangcjz said:


> I thought the SRP was only about 1 mm longer lug-to-lug, and that was the only difference in visual appearance of the case from the front? The crown tube is of a different construction and appearance from the back to give the improved water resistance, and the case-back obviously has a different design, but those aren't really a big deal since they can't be seen from the front. The dial text is a bit different, but that was always going to be the case anyway. Or is there something else?


Is it only 1mm? Looks more like 2, but anyway yes - that is the deal breaker. Believe me, I've triiied to love the SRP but I just can't. It's like staring at a guy's ass and imagining it being a girl's, it only sort of works, in the best of times. The crown change, even from 4 to 3:42 o'clock, believe it or not is not that big a deal for me. At least it's not my biggest gripe. Perhaps if they fixed the case I'd complain about the crown.



yonsson said:


> I did. I told you guys the price months ago. Or I'm the world's best guesser, take your pic. In EU it's going to be €4300 +-€50.


Haha I'd like to retract that statement altogether. King Turtle is by far the greatest and intentionally ironic nickname yet, I love it.


----------



## yonsson

mi6_ said:


> No they won't. They'll be selling for $750 in a few weeks. Look at how much first and second generation monsters go for or the discontinued SARB017/033/035. They weren't limited at all and had way more than 2,000 pieces. If you think you are going to get a better deal than $600 you are silly. The Seikoholics will eat these up at $600 in a few days.


If SEIKO makes a model that sells good, then you can expect them to sell it in 10 different variations. This most likely means the Alpinist is back with a vengeance.

Think of all the noobs that have not been buying SEIKOs for 10 years, they now start to compare the SEIKO prices to the Swiss prices. We might think, and do think, that the prices are going up, but the noobs don't. Just look at the Presage line. Downgraded models (6R>4R) but the same prices.

Hopefully this SEIKO explosion won't mean SEIKO goes crazy with the pricing. We all know that what makes SEIKO superior is the value vs price. If SEIKO looses that, then they will loose their fan base. Just look at the new GS model prices, those are comparable to Breitling, Omega, Panerai whatever.


----------



## Tickstart

At least a part of SEIKO is losing it. But who can really blame them. They sell well and a good reputation is earned through upping the prices. Normies are impressed by high prices, they don't know the first thing about watches. Look at ROLEX, a submariner was what, under a thousand bucks in the equivalent money back whenever it came out? Now it's, I don't even know the price of it... Don't care either, because I know enough about watches to discern what's just hot air.


----------



## timetellinnoob

Terry Lennox said:


> The SRP Turtle reissue has been a huge success. They sell tons of them and do lots of regional limited editions. The PADI has been a mainstay of department stores and online retailers since it came out.


i think what he considers a failure is something more like he personally doesn't like the dimensions compared to the original; that might be the wrong reason, but i think it's more something like that.

edit: looks like he's addressed this already


----------



## timetellinnoob

wwwppp said:


> wtf is a king turtle?





Rocat said:


> Exactly. And it's still a stupid name.


considering these weren't called Turtles, i agree.

i think the nicknames game is 100% people wanting to be known as the one to create a nickname.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Tickstart said:


> At least a part of SEIKO is losing it. But who can really blame them. They sell well and a good reputation is earned through upping the prices. Normies are impressed by high prices, they don't know the first thing about watches. Look at ROLEX, a submariner was what, under a thousand bucks in the equivalent money back whenever it came out? Now it's, I don't even know the price of it... Don't care either, because I know enough about watches to discern what's just hot air.


If Seiko goes the way of Rolex, then I'll begrudgingly stop buying Seiko watches.

The Alpinist SPB089 LE are on Ebay for over $1000. They're approaching used Tudor BB36 prices, which is asinine.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> I don't mind low-beat movements either, but it wouldn't have sold. Not with that price, anyway. That said, I wish the 6105 re-issue had a 4R to be the same 21,600 vph as the original, or if they're going to go high-end with these new ones, push it to the max and make them all 36,000 vph, for the prices they're charging. I know of at least 2 people who have had original 6105s modded to put a 36,000 vph 61GS movement in them, to make the movement basically like a 6159 inside, and one person who had a higher-beat, higher-end 62XX movement put into their original 62MAS to make the movement like a 6215 inside. (In the days when 6105s and 62MASes weren't so scarce, and people weren't quite so worried about absolute originality.)











For your pleasure, I present to you, a 7549 with a 6159 movement and a blue ceramic bezel. Modded by my BFF and idol Ikuo Tokunaga.


----------



## yonsson

timetellinnoob said:


> considering these weren't called Turtles, i agree.
> i think the nicknames game is 100% people wanting to be known as the one to create a nickname.


The original Turtle nickname comes from the sellers of all AM parts 6309 models if I'm not mistaken. I've never heard a SEIKO fan call the 6309/6306 a Turtle before the reissue was released. So I don't like the nickname and the "king" part just makes no sense, the 6309 and 6105 are two different models for (dammit).


----------



## Impulse

Tickstart said:


> You're not the first to be offended by this, I guess I'll have to explain it further, even though I thought I was quite clear:
> The SRP does not look enough like the 6309/6, thus is is not deserving of the title "reissue" (although I myself throw that term around more than I should). It's more of an homage. It shares similar cues but in my view, it looks completely different. But i have an eye for details and artistry runs in my family. I've learnt not everyone sees the world like I do.
> 
> As for the SKX, sure it's not more or less breakable than anything else, but it's hella tough. *I've dropped it a few times onto concrete floors etc and it's been fine*. Unbreakable is a lie though for sure.
> 
> I'm sorry if I confused any of you, the SKX can actually break guys.


Not offended in the slightest...honestly curious on the Turtle topic.

With respect to the SKX, _of course_ it's not unbreakable. I just like asking the question when folks start talking about "toughness" and "unbreakable-ness" when it comes to the SKX.

As for dropping it on the floor, that could be luck that it hasn't broken. Or it may be due to the 7S26 itself, which would mean that something like an SNZ Urchin may also survive such an incident.

So in general (and this isn't directed at you specifically) I still don't see what makes an SKX so "tough" as people like to say.

Hell, some Seiko 5's are 200m WR (or in some cases, Diver's 200m) and have 4800 a/m antimag resistance....so.......



Tickstart said:


> But i have an eye for details and artistry runs in my family. _*I've learnt not everyone sees the world like I do.*_


But of course sir - mere plebeians like us cannot see the world as you do.

Condescension......the true hallmark of an artist!

(_Or....in your case, " the true hallmark of someone who just has artists in the family, but may not actually be one him/herself" _  )


----------



## timetellinnoob

yonsson said:


> The original Turtle nickname comes from the sellers of all AM parts 6309 models if I'm not mistaken. I've never heard a SEIKO fan call the 6309/6306 a Turtle before the reissue was released. So I don't like the nickname and the "king" part just makes no sense, the 6309 and 6105 are two different models for (dammit).


that's where i think i remember seeing it too. 2011 i bought one of those, i could see why they called it that. it looks like a round turtle with stubby fins, and it's a diver. i get it. but i assumed they called it that because it was what the watches were called in the 70s or something, just an assumption of mine. then later heard that no, no one called them that back then. so i do see the WHY it got the nickname i just assumed that had been going on for a long long time. i was still fairly new to the Seiko community in 2011.

though admittedly... even though i do see people trying to get nicknames, at the same time i don't know anyone or who actually claims to have said they said a nickname first. we don't remember who said samurai first, monster first, sumo first.... (do we??) but when i see people starting threads going 'what should we call X new model?' it always has that feel of 'i want to be the one known for this!'

but yea the king thing is dumb to me because it's not claiming to be a king-nickname it never asked for or was ever even known by. if it has a nickname at all it's "the Willard", but that has all the dynamic appeal of something like 'here's the Humphrey!'


----------



## wwwppp

Tickstart said:


> The 6105 reissue is the King Turtle, get with the times!
> 
> Speaking of beats, I wish SEIKO'd made a 18000bph for the 6217-reissue. Love low beat movements.


Its a stupid name period cos i have an eye for details and artistry runs in my family. I've learnt not everyone sees the world like I do.


----------



## Gonkl

I vote - Grandpa Shark

Inspired by the Grandfather Tuna and


----------



## Galaga

JimmyMack75 said:


> You don't have to ffs


But not everyone is a Seiko hoarder like you are.


----------



## Degr8n8

If so many take offense to naming the watch "King Turtle". How about we keep the "Captain Willard" moniker but address the watch as "the king of turtles". Its no longer a nickname but a status synonymous for the "high end" awesomeness associated with the watch over other "real" turtles. For those that are willing to crawl out of their shells and call it a turtle, I propose that we call it "The Snapping Turtle" for how fast people are going to "snap" these up on release. I can't help but to keep myself from swimming in all these turtle puns, I may just turn into a sea turtle.


----------



## todoroki

It's called the "Uemura diver" or "second diver" in Japan, but that won't stop the King Turtle meme.


----------



## ahonobaka

Turtle is for 6306/6309 so it’s not really related at all. Lol just throwing my two cents while we argue about naming conventions


----------



## JimmyMack75

Galaga said:


> But not everyone is an awesome Seiko collector like you are.


Fixed it


----------



## Galaga

JimmyMack75 said:


> Fixed it


I think that's against the rules.


----------



## omega__1

Since we're pretending this is where Seiko nicknames are made official and coming up with apparently random names unrelated to the 6105-8110/8119, I present, for your consideration, the Arch-Duke Sea Monkey!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic




----------



## TwoDads

todoroki said:


> It's called the "Uemura diver" or "second diver" in Japan, but that won't stop the King Turtle meme.


For those who don't know the Uemura reference, Naomi Uemura was the first man to reach the North Pole solo, the first man to raft the Amazon solo, and the first man to climb Denali solo. He disappeared while attempting to climb Denali in the winter.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naomi_Uemura

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

Impulse said:


> Not offended in the slightest...honestly curious on the Turtle topic.
> 
> With respect to the SKX, _of course_ it's not unbreakable. I just like asking the question when folks start talking about "toughness" and "unbreakable-ness" when it comes to the SKX.
> 
> As for dropping it on the floor, that could be luck that it hasn't broken. Or it may be due to the 7S26 itself, which would mean that something like an SNZ Urchin may also survive such an incident.
> 
> So in general (and this isn't directed at you specifically) I still don't see what makes an SKX so "tough" as people like to say.
> 
> Hell, some Seiko 5's are 200m WR (or in some cases, Diver's 200m) and have 4800 a/m antimag resistance....so.......
> 
> But of course sir - mere plebeians like us cannot see the world as you do.
> 
> Condescension......the true hallmark of an artist!
> 
> (_Or....in your case, " the true hallmark of someone who just has artists in the family, but may not actually be one him/herself" _  )


Dude, I didn't mean it in a condescending way whatsoever.. But whatever floats your boat, I'll be a ....... ....... if you want me to


----------



## Cobia

omega__1 said:


> Since we're pretending this is where Seiko nicknames are made official and coming up with apparently random names unrelated to the 6105-8110/8119, I present, for your consideration, the Arch-Duke Sea Monkey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember these! 
And the crystals that would grow into castles if you left them in a pool.


----------



## Kian

huangcjz said:


> The SBDX012 (as well as the SBDX003 and SLA025/SBEX007) were very specifically designed to be homages to the vintage 6159, as are the Golden Tunas to the vintage 7549, hence their golden colour scheme.


^^ I love these black & gold.









Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega__1

devmartin said:


> Not sure if anyone posted the price but found this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


So I'm super excited about the Arch-Duke Sea Monkey! How about you guys???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

Did we establish anything else about the new Sumos? People keep posting images of catalogue pages with the relevant information cropped out  The model numbers seem to be SBDC, which means 6R. So they really are just Sumos upgraded with ceramic inserts?


----------



## Jeffie007

Why not just call the 6105 re issue the Willard 2.


----------



## omega__1

Cobia said:


> I remember these!
> And the crystals that would grow into castles if you left them in a pool.


I just remember this ad from the back of comic books. But I hear that if you leave a 6105 in the pool, the black funk on the lume will grow into castles too.


----------



## Wutch

omega__1 said:


> Since we're pretending this is where Seiko nicknames are made official and coming up with apparently random names unrelated to the 6105-8110/8119, I present, for your consideration, the Arch-Duke Sea Monkey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That ad always got my attention when I was a kid. I can't be sure, but I think that I finally convinced my parents to buy some. I think that I was so disappointed with the reality of sea monkeys that I scrubbed it from my memory, though.


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> Did we establish anything else about the new Sumos? People keep posting images of catalogue pages with the relevant information cropped out  The model numbers seem to be SBDC, which means 6R. So they really are just Sumos upgraded with ceramic inserts?


Most likely sapphire crystal as well.


----------



## manofrolex

devmartin said:


> Not sure if anyone posted the price but found this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


A lot of coin for something NOT on bracelet. 
Hopefully ceramic bezel w sapphire crystal and so on but this is a lot more than the sla019 I acquired.
Maybe it comes in a half way decent box because honestly what came w my sla019 was presented like crap


----------



## lxnastynotch93

The Alpinist SPB089 Limited Edition is up for sale on www.seikousa.com

Looks like they aren't sold out after all.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## irish0625

I just noticed on seikousa that the SRP775 and SRPB55 are on sale.. Does anyone know if that means incoming new/updated models? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz

I’m going to buy 10 of those Alpinists, sell them for $1k on eBay, then have enough for that King Uemoa Sea Monkey turtle!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

devmartin said:


> Not sure if anyone posted the price but found this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Goodness that is one ugly watch. Woof.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

lxnastynotch93 said:


> The Alpinist SPB089 Limited Edition is up for sale on www.seikousa.com
> 
> Looks like they aren't sold out after all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I am going to give one a shot.


----------



## manofrolex

jmanlay said:


> I am going to give one a shot.


and too late out of stock


----------



## yonsson

jmanlay said:


> A lot of coin for something NOT on bracelet.
> Hopefully ceramic bezel w sapphire crystal and so on but this is a lot more than the sla019 I acquired.
> Maybe it comes in a half way decent box because honestly what came w my sla019 was presented like crap


The bezel material is the same as on the SLA017.


----------



## yonsson

jmanlay said:


> A lot of coin for something NOT on bracelet.
> Hopefully ceramic bezel w sapphire crystal and so on but this is a lot more than the sla019 I acquired.
> Maybe it comes in a half way decent box because honestly what came w my sla019 was presented like crap


The bezel material is the same as on the SLA017.


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> The bezel material is the same as on the SLA017.


which is?


----------



## lxnastynotch93

jmanlay said:


> which is?


Probably aluminum with lacquer and Diashield because that's what Seiko does. And for the record its friggin awesome. I'd rather that than ceramic.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Probably aluminum with lacquer and Diashield because that's what Seiko does. And for the record its friggin awesome. I'd rather that than ceramic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


So you'd rather have an insert that gets scratched and cannot be easily replaced? Why would you rather have that than ceramic which will always look new?


----------



## manofrolex

kamonjj said:


> So you'd rather have an insert that gets scratched and cannot be easily replaced? Why would you rather have that than ceramic which will always look new?


I don't quite get that either


----------



## fluence4

kamonjj said:


> So you'd rather have an insert that gets scratched and cannot be easily replaced? Why would you rather have that than ceramic which will always look new?


Here we go.

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

kamonjj said:


> So you'd rather have an insert that gets scratched and cannot be easily replaced? Why would you rather have that than ceramic which will always look new?





fluence4 said:


> Here we go.
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


Seriously, I'm not going to argue over this petty stuff. I own both and have had a ceramic bezel insert pop out after lightly tapping it on a metal chair.

EDIT: And the watch in question I had to send back to Switzerland to fix, which took over 8 months. 8 months to fix a ceramic bezel insert I probably could have glued back in myself, but I digress.

I've never had an issue with an aluminum insert. Yep they dent, ding, scratch, and become discolored. I. Do. Not. Care. I don't wear a watch to baby it and cry over every blemish. That's my 2 cents, take it, leave it, get angry, get sad .

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Seriously, I'm not going to argue over this petty stuff. I own both and have had a ceramic bezel insert pop out after lightly tapping it on a metal chair.
> 
> I've never had an issue with an aluminum insert. Yep they dent, ding, scratch, and become discolored. I. Do. Not. Care. I don't wear a watch to baby it and cry over every blemish. That's my 2 cents, take it, leave it, get angry, get sad .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Plus Seiko's aluminum insert looks sweeeeettt!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8

jsohal said:


> Plus Seiko's aluminum insert looks sweeeeettt!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with this. The anodized aluminum insert on the tuna is great! Best part is that you can replace the insert. You cannot do this with a lacquered bezel however. With lacquered, the whole bezel needs replacement.


----------



## yonsson

Degr8n8 said:


> I agree with this. The anodized aluminum insert on the tuna is great! Best part is that you can replace the insert. You cannot do this with a lacquered bezel however. With lacquered, the whole bezel needs replacement.


And just to be clear; there are several different SEIKO bezel insert materials. 
1: Ion plating (GS). 
2: Ceramic insert (SLA019). 
3: One piece ceramic (Transocean). 
4: Aluminum (skx007)
5: Laquer on top of one piece bezel (SBDX001). 
6: Laquer on bezel insert (SLA017).


----------



## impalass

yonsson said:


> The bezel material is the same as on the SLA017.


There's nothing wrong with ceramic bezels but I prefer the lacquered bezels on these LE's, the crappy "leak" catalogue pictures had me thinking the bezel was ceramic, I'm revealed to hear it's not.

My 6 year old MM300 bezel has some scratches that just give it character and the lacquered bezels are pretty unique looking imho.


----------



## kamonjj

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Seriously, I'm not going to argue over this petty stuff. I own both and have had a ceramic bezel insert pop out after lightly tapping it on a metal chair.
> 
> EDIT: And the watch in question I had to send back to Switzerland to fix, which took over 8 months. 8 months to fix a ceramic bezel insert I probably could have glued back in myself, but I digress.
> 
> I've never had an issue with an aluminum insert. Yep they dent, ding, scratch, and become discolored. I. Do. Not. Care. I don't wear a watch to baby it and cry over every blemish. That's my 2 cents, take it, leave it, get angry, get sad .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


What watch did you have such issues with?

I never had an insert fall out, ever, no matter what I banged in. I've hit inserts so hard they've had remnants of the material it came into contact with but never fell out. Seems like a tough break on your part.

Old, faded, scratched inserts must be an acquired taste. I personally want my expensive items looking new and not worn/beat up.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

kamonjj said:


> What watch did you have such issues with?
> 
> I never had an insert fall out, ever, no matter what I banged in. I've hit inserts so hard they've had remnants of the material it came into contact with but never fell out. Seems like a tough break on your part.
> 
> Old, faded, scratched inserts must be an acquired taste. I personally want my expensive items looking new and not worn/beat up.


It was a Ball, which I still own because it's a fantastic watch. Their CS on the other hand is a different story.

To me, watches that show wear tell a story, and I believe that the story is more important than aesthetic perfection. This is all opinion of course and everyone's opinion may be different.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

kamonjj said:


> What watch did you have such issues with?
> 
> I never had an insert fall out, ever, no matter what I banged in. I've hit inserts so hard they've had remnants of the material it came into contact with but never fell out. Seems like a tough break on your part.
> 
> Old, faded, scratched inserts must be an acquired taste. I personally want my expensive items looking new and not worn/beat up.


It's a matter of taste! There's no right or wrong here. I much prefer aluminum inserts or IP-coating to ceramics. I just like the look better. An aluminum insert is also extremely cheap to swap. The same goes for sapphire, it's not my favorite crystal material, I prefer plexi or hardlex. It's not like sapphire can't be scratched, I scratched the crystal of my PAM422 the first week I owned it.

So it's all about personal preference. Just because people scream for ceramics doesn't mean everyone prefers it.


----------



## GregoryD

If the King Willard Fatty comes with an aluminum bezel for $4000+ that's just going to be sad.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

GregoryD said:


> If the King Willard Fatty comes with an aluminum bezel for $4000+ that's just going to be sad.


The whole thing is sad. It's not an attractive watch, especially at $4,000. You can walk into any Omega AD and get an SMPc for less than that.

I hope they only make about 100 of these things because that's all they'll be able to sell.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

lxnastynotch93 said:


> The whole thing is sad. It's not an attractive watch, especially at $4,000. You can walk into any Omega AD and get an SMPc for less than that.
> 
> I hope they only make about 100 of these things because that's all they'll be able to sell.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


It will be interesting to see what Tudor prices their Sub reissue at....if that's real

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

valuewatchguy said:


> It will be interesting to see what Tudor prices their Sub reissue at....if that's real
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Assuming it's real: $5000+ and there will be an immediate 5 year wait list for them. I'm not exaggerating.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Goodness that is one ugly watch. Woof.





lxnastynotch93 said:


> The whole thing is sad. It's not an attractive watch, especially at $4,000. You can walk into any Omega AD and get an SMPc for less than that.
> 
> I hope they only make about 100 of these things because that's all they'll be able to sell.


It's not _that_ different from the 6105-8110/6105-8119, the vintage watch from 1970 that it's an homage to, is it?! Do you just not like the original 6105-8110/6105-8119 either? Cushion-cases were the style of the 1970s. I'm not sure that many people will be cross-shopping this with an SMPc - this is for people who want something similar to the original vintage watch. And the rumours are that the issue limit will be 2,500 pieces.


----------



## HusabergAngola79

GregoryD said:


> If the King Willard Fatty comes with an aluminum bezel for $4000+ that's just going to be sad.


Tudor gmt is more or less 4000 and the bezel is aluminium

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Goodness that is one ugly watch. Woof.


explain. i haven't seen it from enough angles to really 'see it'. so i don't get how one could say it's ugly from one pic.


----------



## walrusmonger

So many people complaining about the new Alpinist LE it’s crazy. I can’t order JDM or other Asian releases direct from Seiko, why does anyone think they’d be able to get them from Hodinkee or seikoUSA?

It’s a limited edition. People complain when the special editions aren’t numbered or when limited editions are too high.

Seiko released an attractive watch people actually want. Blame the scalpers, who ruin so many hobbies.


----------



## Rocat

GregoryD said:


> If the King Willard Fatty comes with an aluminum bezel for $4000+ that's just going to be sad.


I vote for the name, "Fat King Willard" or "Fat Willie". You can then walk around town and say "Hey, Look at my Fat Willie! It's awesome!"


----------



## dt75

watchninja123 said:


> In modern days, let's call 28800 bph mid beat. 21600 low, 28800 mid and 36600 high.


Don't forget 262 khz ultra high frequency

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Willard

Hodinkee has more blue alpinists up for sale today if anyone is looking.

Nevermind, sold out again.


----------



## valuewatchguy

dt75 said:


> Don't forget 262 khz ultra high frequency
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Spring drive would then be no-beat?


----------



## dt75

valuewatchguy said:


> Spring drive would then be no-beat?


Butter beat

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Willard

Captain Willard said:


> Hodinkee has more blue alpinists up for sale today if anyone is looking.
> 
> Nevermind, sold out again.


Aaaand they just cancelled my order. "Our system mistakenly accepted more orders than watches we have available."

Amateurs.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

walrusmonger said:


> So many people complaining about the new Alpinist LE it's crazy. I can't order JDM or other Asian releases direct from Seiko, why does anyone think they'd be able to get them from Hodinkee or seikoUSA?
> 
> It's a limited edition. People complain when the special editions aren't numbered or when limited editions are too high.
> 
> Seiko released an attractive watch people actually want. Blame the scalpers, who ruin so many hobbies.





Captain Willard said:


> Hodinkee has more blue alpinists up for sale today if anyone is looking.
> 
> Nevermind, sold out again.


I've already seen reports of posts on Instagram of canceled orders for the SP089 by Seiko USA. Not good PR at all.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## konax

Captain Willard said:


> Aaaand they just cancelled my order. "Our system mistakenly accepted more orders than watches we have available."
> 
> Amateurs.


Not amateurs, they are doing that on purpose. There might be dozens of boxes sitting at their warehouse, but they add them to the site one by one, to create more artificial "hype". Typical hoedinkee.


----------



## yonsson

walrusmonger said:


> So many people complaining about the new Alpinist LE it's crazy. I can't order JDM or other Asian releases direct from Seiko, why does anyone think they'd be able to get them from Hodinkee or seikoUSA?
> 
> It's a limited edition. People complain when the special editions aren't numbered or when limited editions are too high.
> 
> Seiko released an attractive watch people actually want. Blame the scalpers, who ruin so many hobbies.


It's called passion.  
You can't discontinue a model that everyone wants additional colors for and then release it as a LE by Hodinkee. Hodinkee is seen as a sellout by the majority of the old school fans. I don't even want that model but I can see why people go crazy. It's like a digital slap in the face to the "loyal" fans, at least that's how they see it.

This proves once again that $600 is the sweetspot for SEIKO. I don't think they'll discontinue the Alpinist after this record sellout. More colors will come, don't worry.


----------



## irish0625

walrusmonger said:


> So many people complaining about the new Alpinist LE it's crazy. I can't order JDM or other Asian releases direct from Seiko, why does anyone think they'd be able to get them from Hodinkee or seikoUSA?
> 
> It's a limited edition. People complain when the special editions aren't numbered or when limited editions are too high.
> 
> Seiko released an attractive watch people actually want. Blame the scalpers, who ruin so many hobbies.


You can blame the scalpers all you want but it takes two to make a transaction. If people are mad at the scalpers, they also should be mad at the people who pay over MSRP..

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> It's called passion.
> You can't discontinue a model that everyone wants additional colors for and then release it as a LE by Hodinkee. Hodinkee is seen as a sellout by the majority of the old school fans. I don't even want that model but I can see why people go crazy. It's like a digital slap in the face to the "loyal" fans, at least that's how they see it.
> 
> This proves once again that $600 is the sweetspot for SEIKO. I don't think they'll discontinue the Alpinist after this record sellout. More colors will come, don't worry.


you really can't be a loyal fan and a hater of "sell-out" Hodinkee at the same time. Sounds like people's angst should be focused on Seiko. Could you imagine if Seiko made a release available ONLY to their "loyal" fans? We would still have moaning and groaning I'm sure.


----------



## JimmyMack75

lxnastynotch93 said:


> The whole thing is sad. It's not an attractive watch, especially at $4,000. You can walk into any Omega AD and get an SMPc for less than that.
> 
> I hope they only make about 100 of these things because that's all they'll be able to sell.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Says you mate.

To many, the 6105-8110 is an iconic diver and it's look is very sought-after. Its appearance in Apocalypse Now, its adoption by Naomi Uemura (one of the most hard-a55 adventurers who has ever lived) and its use by myriad servicemen in Vietnam has cemented it as one of the most famous diving watches in history.

Many love its unusual asymmetric case, and it's dial is of a quality seen on much higher-end pieces.

This is the reissue thousands have asked for, and many will pay the asking price.


----------



## JoeOBrien

People will pay it, sure, but if the price is really going to be $4000 RRP, there is literally no justification for it. Granted, at the moment we don't know much about the watch other than it's 8L35, but it'll most likely be the same kind of package as the SLA017, and virtually the same spec. The 017 was $3400, there's no reason for this to be $600 more, two years later. Technically, there's no reason for it to be more than the new MM300 at about $3250 retail, considering that is a higher spec, with 300m WR and ceramic. If it's virtually the same as the 017, it's not worth anywhere near $4000.


----------



## ahonobaka

konax said:


> Not amateurs, they are doing that on purpose. There might be dozens of boxes sitting at their warehouse, but they add them to the site one by one, to create more artificial "hype". Typical hoedinkee.


Come on guys there is no conspiracy lol...All I see is a retail website overrun by high peak traffic and a system that couldn't keep up with orders. Happens all the time...The "man" is not out to get anyone. If anything, they'll see the demand and start breaking out more colorways as yonsson says (only to garner more negativity from the "fan base" who then think there are too many colors and LE's)

As far as the passionate hubbaloo, is a blue alpinist really all that great? I guess I was never personally that huge a fan of the original, but what are Seiko's options to ensure only "true OG fans" would be able to buy it? Can they really make everyone happy here?

Honestly I'm thinking myself in circles and it's all pretty pointless; Would rather focus on new models and Basel 2019 :X


----------



## JimmyMack75

As posted on the SLA033 thread on ‘price justification’. Can Rolex justify 10 grand plus for the Sub? -

All these posts are killing me about why Seiko ‘can’t justify’ the price of the Willard reissue. It’s called capitalism boys.

The SLA017 May have sold for 3400. Preowned and gray ANIB examples are now selling for a thousand more.

Seiko are tapping into an exclusive market of high-end nostalgia. As a vintage collector, I’ve paid in excess of two grand for 6105’s in excellent condition. These reissues have a much improved movement, sapphire crystal, water resistance and lume that works!

If Seiko released a 600 dollar version of this iconic piece with a 4R movement, you’d all be complaining that Seiko weren’t doing the original justice!

I love all the ugly calls being made about the watch now too. Methinks sour grapes from those not willing to fork out the coinage required.


----------



## matthew P

Any spec’s on the arch duke Willard sea monkey yet?


•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## barutanseijin

JimmyMack75 said:


> I love all the ugly calls being made about the watch now too. Methinks sour grapes from those not willing to fork out the coinage required.


It is ugly. Very ugly.

Why would i want to buy something i don't want to see on my wrist? The movement is alright i guess, but i can't think of anything else i like about this one.

So yeah, i'm "not willing to fork out the coinage required."


----------



## MrSeaMonkey

omega__1 said:


> Since we're pretending this is where Seiko nicknames are made official and coming up with apparently random names unrelated to the 6105-8110/8119, I present, for your consideration, the Arch-Duke Sea Monkey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I approve of your proposal whole heartedly. (To know why, look at my name.)

b-)


----------



## 59yukon01

walrusmonger said:


> So many people complaining about the new Alpinist LE it's crazy. I can't order JDM or other Asian releases direct from Seiko, why does anyone think they'd be able to get them from Hodinkee or seikoUSA?
> 
> It's a limited edition. People complain when the special editions aren't numbered or when limited editions are too high.
> 
> Seiko released an attractive watch people actually want. Blame the scalpers, who ruin so many hobbies.


This may be one time I'm glad the scalpers bought them all up. Based on the Hodonkey pictures I thought it looked like a matte dial and case. Then real life pictures showed up and they look horrible imo. Even the ones on the Seiko USA site doesn't look the same. I'm blaming Hodonkey hype in this case.


----------



## omega__1

MrSeaMonkey said:


> I approve of your proposal whole heartedly. (To know why, look at my name.)
> 
> b-)


LOL, hilarious.  
You must join the movement to promote the official name of the 6105-8110/8119 re-issue...the Arch-Duke Sea Monkey!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75

barutanseijin said:


> It is ugly. Very ugly.
> 
> Why would i want to buy something i don't want to see on my wrist? The movement is alright i guess, but i can't think of anything else i like about this one.
> 
> So yeah, i'm "not willing to fork out the coinage required."


There aren't many Seiko fans who don't like and respect the history of the Willard. It may be a little fugly, but a good sort of fugly. Are you in the right forum?


----------



## omega__1

matthew P said:


> Any spec's on the arch duke Willard sea monkey yet?


Yes...YES!!!! The Arch-Duke Sea Monkey! Everything is going according to the grand master plan!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSeaMonkey

omega__1 said:


> LOL, hilarious.
> You must join the movement to promote the official name of the 6105-8110/8119 re-issue...the Arch-Duke Sea Monkey!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure, I'm in. Not that I'd be a tough sell on this one. 

You know, looking at the 6105, note how the 4:00 crown has the case bulge out around it. Kind of like how a sea monkey tail curves out to the side. The doubled 12:00 marker is the eyes, the case bulge and crown are the tail. Come on. Work with me here. ;-):-d

View attachment 13935489


Image of an original 6105 from Fratello's (not mine).


----------



## huangcjz

JimmyMack75 said:


> Seiko are tapping into an exclusive market of high-end nostalgia. As a vintage collector, I've paid in excess of two grand for 6105's in excellent condition. These reissues have a much improved movement, sapphire crystal, water resistance and lume that works!
> 
> If Seiko released a 600 dollar version of this iconic piece with a 4R movement, you'd all be complaining that Seiko weren't doing the original justice!
> 
> I love all the ugly calls being made about the watch now too. Methinks sour grapes from those not willing to fork out the coinage required.





JimmyMack75 said:


> There aren't many Seiko fans who don't like and respect the history of the Willard. It may be a little fugly, but a good sort of fugly. Are you in the right forum?


Not everyone would be complaining if they released a 4R version - I, personally, have already said that I would prefer it if it had a 21,600 vph movement like the original rather than a 28,800 vph movement, accepting the difference in price that would give. I think a lot of people would be very happy if there was a more affordable and accessible version with Hardlex and an aluminium bezel insert (like the original, and more in keeping with the spirit of the original as an accessible tool watch), which would doubtless also be upgraded to 200 m water resistance - it's just that there's no leak or sign yet of SEIKO doing that this year as they have in previous years.

I think the ugly calls are coming from people who aren't hard-core SEIKO fans, rather than necessarily sour grapes. There are plenty of people who are interested in new SEIKOs and hence read this thread without being hard-core SEIKO fans like some of us here (this is not a dig, I like to think that I'm becoming one of them myself!), or might not know that it's a re-issue of one of their vintage watches and know the 6105's history and/or SEIKO's history. Personally, the 6105 has grown on me as an acquired taste as I've learnt about it, but also - I'm not a fan of divers' watches, or large watches, or sporty watches generally - I'm into dressier watches. We can see from the comments we keep getting that not everyone has read back through or followed the thread - case in point:



matthew P said:


> Any spec's on the arch duke Willard sea monkey yet?


It's basically the same as the SLA017 spec-wise - 8L35 28,800 vph movement, as indicated by the SBDX031 Japanese model number, sapphire crystal, same kind of bezel insert as the SLA017, water resistance is 200 m, upgraded from the original's 150 m, a bit higher price, rumoured to have some more units than the SLA017, 2,500 in total globally. The only thing we don't know yet is its dimensions.


----------



## omega__1

huangcjz said:


> We can see from the comments we keep getting that not everyone has read back through or followed the thread - case in point:
> 
> It's basically the same as the SLA017 spec-wise - 8L35 28,800 vph movement, as indicated by the SBDX031 Japanese model number, sapphire crystal, same kind of bezel insert as the SLA017, water resistance is 200 m, upgraded from the original's 150 m, similar-ish price, perhaps a bit higher, rumoured to have some more units than the SLA017, 2,500 in total globally. The only thing we don't know yet is its dimensions.


He's clearly paid attention to the most important point...that it's called the Arch-Duke Sea Monkey.


----------



## JimmyMack75

huangcjz said:


> Not everyone would be complaining if they released a 4R version - I, personally, have already said that I would prefer it if it had a 21,600 vph movement like the original rather than a 28,800 vph movement, accepting the difference in price that would give. I think a lot of people would be very happy if there was a more affordable and accessible version with Hardlex and an aluminium bezel insert (like the original, and more in keeping with the spirit of the original as an accessible tool watch), which would doubtless also be upgraded to 200 m water resistance - it's just that there's no leak or sign yet of SEIKO doing that this year as they have in previous years.
> 
> I think the ugly calls are coming from people who aren't hard-core SEIKO fans, rather than necessarily sour grapes. There are plenty of people who are interested in new SEIKOs and hence read this thread without being hard-core SEIKO fans like some of us here (this is not a dig, I like to think that I'm becoming one of them myself!), or might not know that it's a re-issue of one of their vintage watches and know the 6105's history and/or SEIKO's history. Personally, the 6105 has grown on me as an acquired taste as I've learnt about it, but also - I'm not a fan of divers' watches, or large watches, or sporty watches generally - I'm into dressier watches. We can see from the comments we keep getting that not everyone has read back through or followed the thread - case in point:
> 
> It's basically the same as the SLA017 spec-wise - 8L35 28,800 vph movement, as indicated by the SBDX031 Japanese model number, sapphire crystal, same kind of bezel insert as the SLA017, water resistance is 200 m, upgraded from the original's 150 m, a bit higher price, rumoured to have some more units than the SLA017, 2,500 in total globally. The only thing we don't know yet is its dimensions.


Mate I think you'll get a 6R variant of it. It'll just have really ugly hands and may or may not be 65mm without crown


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

I can’t wait for Seiko’s April Fools’ Day promo for the Arch Duke Sea Monkey!


----------



## omega__1

MrSeaMonkey said:


> Sure, I'm in. Not that I'd be a tough sell on this one.
> 
> You know, looking at the 6105, note how the 4:00 crown has the case bulge out around it. Kind of like how a sea monkey tail curves out to the side. The doubled 12:00 marker is the eyes, the case bulge and crown are the tail. Come on. Work with me here. ;-):-d


Not to be condescending but the parallels are blatantly obvious, even to the most impercipient of laymen. Picture below for those not as (obviously) artistically inclined as I am.









Picture from Fratello. Mods, if I violated any rules by drawing on it, please remove it.


----------



## matthew P

Thx Huan..... I should have been more specific.
I meant size specs.... dimensions .
Guessing at least 42 if that’s a historical 19mm strap


•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## huangcjz

JimmyMack75 said:


> Mate I think you'll get a 6R variant of it. It'll just have really ugly hands and may or may not be 65mm without crown


If only those who had minor gripes about the 6309 re-issue when it came out knew what would happen to SEIKO's re-issues and homages over the next 3 years! (Personally, I don't actually mind the PROSPEX PS/X logo at all - I'd rather have that than that massive, glaring gap between "DIVERS" and "200m" that there is on the SLAs - but let's not open that Pandora's Box, eh? )


----------



## HusabergAngola79

Not everyone can afford to pay 4000 for a seiko, which is why they need an excuse ... if it was a re-interpretation of a Sub big crown with aluminum bezel and sapphire they would be able to pay 15,000 and it would be cheap


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

GregoryD said:


> If the King Willard Fatty comes with an aluminum bezel for $4000+ that's just going to be sad.


Plus Seiko doesn't sell replacement bezel inserts, only replacement bezel sets, which makes the cost of replacing a scratched insert with a stock one prohibitive.

Its very silly not to use ceramic for the bezel inserts at least since they've constructed complete ceramic watches twenty years ago.


----------



## georgefl74

JimmyMack75 said:


> Says you mate.
> 
> To many, the 6105-8110 is an iconic diver and it's look is very sought-after. *Its appearance in Apocalypse Now, its adoption by Naomi Uemura (one of the most hard-a55 adventurers who has ever lived) and its use by myriad servicemen in Vietnam has cemented it as one of the most famous diving watches in history*.
> 
> Many love its unusual asymmetric case, and it's dial is of a quality seen on much higher-end pieces.
> 
> This is the reissue thousands have asked for, and many will pay the asking price.


This is what's wrong with the reissue. People are willing to buy it cause 
a. it appeared in a movie, on the hand of a fictional character,
b. it was worn by a dead explorer for a brief stint (he was wearing other Seikos on other treks) and
c. it was a cheap and tough solution for servicemen in Vietnam forty years ago.

Basically you're saying that forty years from now everyone will be lusting over a ProTrek cause servicemen in Iraq or Afghanistan wear them today, since they're cheap and tough as nails.

Its what most Seiko fans ridicule, the Rolex cult of wearing a watch descending from a watch Hillary wore on the Everest, or what another fictional character (Bond) wore on a couple of movies cause a special service branch chose them as standard issue (for awhile). Same for Panerai, etc.

I'd much rather spend all these $$ on three or four new Seiko pieces that stick to the company's ethos of value, function, wearability and durability.


----------



## LAzer

Anyone have thoughts on the new Pepsi padi?


----------



## georgefl74

LAzer said:


> Anyone have thoughts on the new Pepsi padi?
> 
> View attachment 13935989


I'll wait for the L.E blue sunburst dial. Or the Save the Oceans graded blue/black dial. Or whatever.


----------



## verdi88

Judging by the picture, d say this is the most plain PADI version out there

Sent from my ASUS_Z017DA using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> you really can't be a loyal fan and a hater of "sell-out" Hodinkee at the same time.


Why? I recognize that Hodinkee is a large force in the knowledge spreading business but the general consensus from the grass roots is that it's a large corporation that makes advertisement materials only with purpose of making money for a big investment corporation. No love, all cash. Their pricing on vintage in combination with their hype of some models in combination with limited editions further feeds this opinion. Rage against the machine, dam the man and all that.

From a manufacturers perspective, Hodinkee is the way to go for the manufacturer, at the same time a lot of the materials from Hodinkee feels like a coordinated product from the manufacturers.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

georgefl74 said:


> I'll wait for the L.E blue sunburst dial. Or the Save the Oceans graded blue/black dial. Or whatever.


STO version of the Baby MM300 would be pretty sweet.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71

Anyone got more info on the possible Arnie reissues? Don't want to dream too much about the pepsi version if it turns out to be only a rumour...


----------



## Tickstart

Oh Arnie reissues, we're already onto that now are we?? I like how you think. The arch duke sea monkey is all good and well, but surely an Arnie remake can't be as expensive as that! Plus, it's right up SEIKO's alley, with digital circuits and plastic.

Yes I've officially scrapped the "King Turtle" moniker now, it was just a silly meme anyways. Arch duke sea monkey is clearly superior.


----------



## humphrj

timetellinnoob said:


> that's where i think i remember seeing it too. 2011 i bought one of those, i could see why they called it that. it looks like a round turtle with stubby fins, and it's a diver. i get it. but i assumed they called it that because it was what the watches were called in the 70s or something, just an assumption of mine. then later heard that no, no one called them that back then. so i do see the WHY it got the nickname i just assumed that had been going on for a long long time. i was still fairly new to the Seiko community in 2011.
> 
> though admittedly... even though i do see people trying to get nicknames, at the same time i don't know anyone or who actually claims to have said they said a nickname first. we don't remember who said samurai first, monster first, sumo first.... (do we??) but when i see people starting threads going 'what should we call X new model?' it always has that feel of 'i want to be the one known for this!'
> 
> but yea the king thing is dumb to me because it's not claiming to be a king-nickname it never asked for or was ever even known by. if it has a nickname at all it's "the Willard", but that has all the dynamic appeal of something like 'here's the Humphrey!'


Speaking as a Humphrey, I'm incredibly insulted!!!! Not. Lol .
Perhaps it should be called the 'Uemura' as they do (I believe) in Japan after the real life explorer Naomi Uemura, rather than a fictional character.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSeaMonkey

omega__1 said:


> Not to be condescending but the parallels are blatantly obvious, even to the most impercipient of laymen. Picture below for those not as (obviously) artistically inclined as I am.
> 
> View attachment 13935567
> 
> 
> Picture from Fratello. Mods, if I violated any rules by drawing on it, please remove it.


Excellent! That is just what I had in mind. The burgeoning castle is brilliant. Now everyone can see the Sea Monkey. And cannot unsee it.
:-d


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> Why? I recognize that Hodinkee is a large force in the knowledge spreading business but the general consensus from the grass roots is that it's a large corporation that makes advertisement materials only with purpose of making money for a big investment corporation. No love, all cash. Their pricing on vintage in combination with their hype of some models in combination with limited editions further feeds this opinion. Rage against the machine, dam the man and all that.
> 
> From a manufacturers perspective, Hodinkee is the way to go for the manufacturer, at the same time a lot of the materials from Hodinkee feels like a coordinated product from the manufacturers.


Thanks. I must have misread your original post.

But is hodinkee owned by some large corporation? Seems more like a guy started it as a small business from his passion for watches and has evolved into a large success. Is there some nefarious back story I'm unaware of?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles

valuewatchguy said:


> Thanks. I must have misread your original post.
> 
> But is hodinkee owned by some large corporation? Seems more like a guy started it as a small business from his passion for watches and has evolved into a large success. Is there some nefarious back story I'm unaware of?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Much of this has to do with it being a company that talks about these amazing watches that everyone should have only to have those amazing watches show up in their store at a premium. Being in the business of both reviewing and selling watches is frowned upon by the watch community.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

MstrDabbles said:


> Much of this has to do with it being a company that talks about these amazing watches that everyone should have only to have those amazing watches show up in their store at a premium. Being in the business of both reviewing and selling watches is frowned upon by the watch community.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Except when we want to sell one of F29


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles

valuewatchguy said:


> Except when we want to sell one of F29
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> Thanks. I must have misread your original post.
> 
> But is hodinkee owned by some large corporation? Seems more like a guy started it as a small business from his passion for watches and has evolved into a large success. Is there some nefarious back story I'm unaware of?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I'm not going to help those with conspiracy theories. I know nothing about the ownership conditions, I'm just saying why some don't like them. To each their own, Hodinkee has done a lot for the watch community.


----------



## omega__1

humphrj said:


> Perhaps it should be called the 'Uemura' as they do (I believe) in Japan after the real life explorer Naomi Uemura, rather than a fictional character.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Sea Monkeys are real!!!


----------



## omega__1

valuewatchguy said:


> But is hodinkee owned by some large corporation? Seems more like a guy started it as a small business from his passion for watches and has evolved into a large success. Is there some nefarious back story I'm unaware of?


Yes, hodinkee was in fact started by a Reptilian. They are spraying chemicals from airplanes, observable as contrails. They are using subliminal messages to make us all believe that we want a blue Alpinist. It's all part of the New World Order. Humans (aka Sheeple) are too naive to recognize this. The archnemesis of the Hodinkee Reptilians, the Seamonkeys, have been communicating with one another secretly, using the back pages of old comic books while they wait in the shadows for the right moment to strike. It's up to our Seamonkey Overlords to save us. The leader of the Seamonkeys, Archduke Willard, is our salvation.


----------



## ahonobaka

Bottom line: People suck, watches are cool.



So...how about that 6R35 movement in the new Sumo? Cool that they're making incremental updates to what's coalescing into "standard" fan favorite models. I'm tempted at picking one up now that they've also adjusted the bezel font...


----------



## lxnastynotch93

ahonobaka said:


> Bottom line: People suck, watches are cool.
> 
> 
> 
> So...how about that 6R35 movement in the new Sumo? Cool that they're making incremental updates to what's coalescing into "standard" fan favorite models. I'm tempted at picking one up now that they've also adjusted the bezel font...


Link to this?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

ahonobaka said:


> So...how about that 6R35 movement in the new Sumo? Cool that they're making incremental updates to what's coalescing into "standard" fan favorite models. I'm tempted at picking one up now that they've also adjusted the bezel font...





lxnastynotch93 said:


> Link to this?


I wondered where you got that from, and then went back to the @seikoleaks Instagram post to check, and it says it there, which I hadn't noticed before:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bt5zyXkBdL-/

Assuming that it's accurate and not a typo for 4R35 or 6R15, and trying to work out what it could be:

The 4R15 takes the special SPRON 510 alloy main-spring from the 6R15, which give them the longer 50-hour power reserve. The 4R35 adds the hand-winding and hacking from the 6R15, but uses a standard main-spring instead of the SPRON 510 one, to give it a power reserve of ~42 hours. https://www.watch-wiki.net/index.php?title=Seiko_7S26

So assuming that SEIKOs movement naming has a consistent pattern, then this would indicate that it's a 6R (i.e. higher specification/"guaranteed" mean accuracy range than the 4R), but with a lower standard power reserve of ~42 hours instead of the 50 hours of the 6R15?

Alternatively, looking at the 4S family, the 4S35 was a version of the 4S15, but with a higher specification/"guaranteed" mean accuracy range than the 4S15. https://www.watch-wiki.net/index.php?title=Seiko_4S15

But the 4S family was from way before the 4R family, and my previous inference would fit in more with the new Sumo's rumoured price-point and what SEIKO have been doing lately, of raising prices while down-grading rather than up-grading movements.

Oh man, if they do down-grade the movement, people won't be happy, but at least it's a 6R not a 4R, so it should theoretically have a better "guaranteed" mean accuracy range. Power reserve is not a big deal for me personally, because I have a lot of watches to rotate through, and I regard mechanical watches as being so inherently inaccurate anyway that I don't mind re-setting the time after 2 days, but I know that it's a big deal for some people.

I guess it's not a big deal in that I guess all these parts of the movements are modular, so you could get a watch-maker who's not SEIKO to source the mainspring part for the 6R15/4R15 and replace the one in a 4R35/6R35 (if that's what it turns out to be) to get the higher power reserve back, but we shouldn't have to do that. It's far easier and cheaper to get the dial insert swapped for ceramic and the crystal for sapphire if you want to, than to swap out bits of the movement.

I think SEIKO are really going the wrong way with value for money. Compare the 6R15 and its accuracy with the ETA 2824 or POWERMATIC 80 you can get in TISSOTs for the same money. ETA lowered the beat-rate in the POWERMATIC 80 to the same as SEIKOs, but that gives a longer power reserve of 80 hours. You can also get COSC versions, where SEIKO are nowhere near the same accuracy at at the same price-point now that they're pushing up.


----------



## valuewatchguy

huangcjz said:


> I wondered where you got that from, and then went back to the @seikoleaks Instagram post to check, and it says it there, which I hadn't noticed before:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bt5zyXkBdL-/
> 
> .


 Maybe is a variant of the 6L35 Which could potentially be a big upgrade

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

valuewatchguy said:


> Maybe is a variant of the 6L35 Which could potentially be a big upgrade


I guess so, which is similar to the 4S comparison I made in which it would be a higher-accuracy version of the 6R15, but I doubt it for the rumoured price-point. What would the variation be? It seems unlikely that they'd prioritise putting a thinner movement in a divers' watch. I guess if it is a 6L variant, it could be thinner but less accurate than the higher accuracy rating of the 6L35, so the same accuracy as the 6R15 instead. If it was a thinner version, surely it would be in the 6L family rather than in the 6R family?

If the movement's better, then the movement, and hence price-point, would be sitting in between the 6R15 divers' watches (automatic Transoceans, the Shogun, and the modern re-interpretations we've been getting over the last couple of years) and the 8L35 MM300 etc.. That's a big change in positioning for the price-point of a Sumo. The 3rd gen Monster went up, but not by that magnitude.


----------



## valuewatchguy

huangcjz said:


> I guess so, which is similar to the 4S comparison I made in which it's a higher-accuracy version of the 6R15, but I doubt it for the rumoured price-point. What would the variation be? It seems unlikely that they'd prioritise putting a thinner movement in a divers' watch. I guess if it is a 6L variant, it could be thinner but less accurate than the higher accuracy rating of the 6L35, so the same accuracy as the 6R15 instead. If it was a thinner version, surely it would be in the 6L family rather than in the 6R family?


I'm hoping for a 6R 28.8 beat variant
The 6R20 already has the higher beat rate in a 6R platform....just a few extra complications not needed in a diver

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm hoping for a 6R 28.8 beat variant
> The 6R20 already has the higher beat rate in a 6R platform....just a few extra complications not needed in a diver


Let's hope, since that movement would make a lot of people very happy with all the different sorts of watches it could go into - I don't know how that didn't come to mind for me. I guess we'll just have to wait until Baselworld at the end of the month and see, and see if the rumoured prices were right or not for all the upgrades (ceramic bezel insert too). The naming would also fit into the lower power reserve too (the 6R2x get 45 hours from the same SPRON 510 main-spring as the 6R15), but due to the higher beat-rate using more energy, rather than due to a down-graded main-spring.


----------



## Tickstart

omega__1 said:


> Yes, hodinkee was in fact started by a Reptilian. They are spraying chemicals from airplanes, observable as contrails. They are using subliminal messages to make us all believe that we want a blue Alpinist. It's all part of the New World Order. Humans (aka Sheeple) are too naive to recognize this. The archnemesis of the Hodinkee Reptilians, the Seamonkeys, have been communicating with one another secretly, using the back pages of old comic books while they wait in the shadows for the right moment to strike. It's up to our Seamonkey Overlords to save us. The leader of the Seamonkeys, Archduke Willard, is our salvation.


Pfft yeah, that is what they WANT you to believe.


----------



## JoeOBrien

ahonobaka said:


> So...how about that 6R35 movement in the new Sumo? Cool that they're making incremental updates to what's coalescing into "standard" fan favorite models. I'm tempted at picking one up now that they've also adjusted the bezel font...


Yeah do you have some source for this or are you just taking it from that seikoleaks post?


----------



## huangcjz

Some more details and a better image of the 2 green and yellow Zimbe Limited Edition Mini Turtles for Thailand:








Looks more like an actual peacock pattern/texture on the dial than the Grand Seiko "Peacock" does to me, though perhaps not/hard to tell in terms of shade of green and glossy/reflective/matte finish, as opposed to just the pattern. Very nice.

They call these "Zimbe 10", and "Maybe/Probably The Last Zimbe". Model numbers are SRPD17 and SRPD19, a limit of 999 pieces as said before (must be each, since it's an odd rather than even number), RRP is 14,900 Thai Bhat, which Google tells me is ~$469 USD, and they can be ordered now (as of 7 hours ago).

It looks very nice indeed (the green one especially to me), but the thing is, for me personally, I know I'd never wear it! I'm so tempted, but I guess it's lucky for me in a way that they're out of my price range? I wish they would put that dial on a dressier watch, though. It's really great that SEIKO are making new, novel dial patterns/textures like this, though - I've never seen a watch dial like it! I guess the yellow one might be like the fiery, swirling surface of the Sun, with rippling gas?


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm hoping for a 6R 28.8 beat variant
> The 6R20 already has the higher beat rate in a 6R platform....just a few extra complications not needed in a diver
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


28800 is for 8L and if you'd downgrade a 6R you'd get a 4R. So clearly something else.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> 28800 is for 8L and if you'd downgrade a 6R you'd get a 4R. So clearly something else.


There's the 6L at 28,800 vph now as well.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> Some more details and better photos of the 2 green and yellow Zimbe Limited Edition Mini-turtles for Thailand:










Far from peacock, it's a coral.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> There's the 6L at 28,800 vph now as well.


Of course, but if they put a 6L or a 6R 28800 in a diver, then how would they get someone to pay $4000 for a 8L diver? 
I'm sorry, but I just can't see it happening.


----------



## fluence4

yonsson said:


> Of course, but if they put a 6L or a 6R 28800 in a diver, then how would they get someone to pay $4000 for a 8L diver?
> I'm sorry, but I just can't see it happening.


Truth hurts...

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> Far from peacock, it's a coral.


Ah, I see now! I guess the green one is back to being a Sea Cabbage, then.  Whatever it is, it's bleddy gawjuss!


----------



## huangcjz

Duplicate.


----------



## JoeOBrien

yonsson said:


> Of course, but if they put a 6L or a 6R 28800 in a diver, then how would they get someone to pay $4000 for a 8L diver?
> I'm sorry, but I just can't see it happening.


Yeah there's no way they'd use 6L, but as mentioned earlier, there's already the 6R20 series which is 4hz. Models with those movements don't cost much more than regular 6R, and any premium is mostly because they have multiple complications. If this '6R35' is not just a typo, then I can't really think of anything it could be but a time-and-date-only 6R at 4hz (and 45-hour PR). Personally I don't see what point there would be in doing that, but what else could it be?


----------



## yonsson

Too bad about the case, really not liking that tiny case. Dials look amazing.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> Too bad about the case, really not liking that tiny case. Dials look amazing.


I _love_ the case - size, shape, finishing, almost everything! (I have an SRPC37 Mini Turtle - in fact, it's a bit big for me, due to how big the numbers on the bezel insert are compared to an SXK013 or SKX007 - they really made them fill out the insert. It makes the SKX013 look really small. I don't particularly like the cyclops, but it's not as bad as I thought it would be - I can live with it.) Let us small-wristed folk have some watches that we can wear, too - everyone else gets the vast majority of the watches that most manufacturers release nowadays! Where did you find that image?


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> Yeah there's no way they'd use 6L, but as mentioned earlier, there's already the 6R20 series which is 4hz. Models with those movements don't cost much more than regular 6R, and any premium is mostly because they have multiple complications. If this '6R35' is not just a typo, then I can't really think of anything it could be but a time-and-date-only 6R at 4hz (and 45-hour PR). Personally I don't see what point there would be in doing that, but what else could it be?


Well, a movement specification usually writes:
6R15: 21600vph, 50hrs, +25/-15spd. 
So take your pick. One out of three.


----------



## huangcjz

JoeOBrien said:


> If this '6R35' is not just a typo, then I can't really think of anything it could be but a time-and-date-only 6R at 4hz (and 45-hour PR). Personally I don't see what point there would be in doing that, but what else could it be?


Have you not seen all those people complaining over the years about the 6R being 21,600 vph compared to the ETA 2824 and CITIZEN-MIYOTA 9015 being 28,800 vph, and if only SEIKO had a 28,800 vph 6R without all the extra complications?!


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> Where did you find that image?


I just (badly) pasted together both the product photos.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Actually I think I've got it: 6R35 must be a new movement with 60-hour PR.... but they've dropped it to 2.5hz to get there. Surprise everybody!


----------



## huangcjz

JoeOBrien said:


> Actually I think I've got it: 6R35 must be a new movement with 60-hour PR.... but they've dropped it to 2.5hz to get there. Surprise everybody!


Well, there's me and that other guy here who don't mind low-beat movements, but I guess pretty much everyone else would be having apoplectic conniptions!


----------



## valuewatchguy

huangcjz said:


> Well, there's me and that other guy here who don't mind low-beat movements, but I guess pretty much everyone else would be having apoplectic conniptions!


I'm okay with a low beat but all things being equal I'd prefer the high beat. I'm even willing to pay a small premium for that but things are rarely equal.

Ultimately it needs to look good regardless of movement

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75

georgefl74 said:


> This is what's wrong with the reissue. People are willing to buy it cause
> a. it appeared in a movie, on the hand of a fictional character,
> b. it was worn by a dead explorer for a brief stint (he was wearing other Seikos on other treks) and
> c. it was a cheap and tough solution for servicemen in Vietnam forty years ago.
> 
> Basically you're saying that forty years from now everyone will be lusting over a ProTrek cause servicemen in Iraq or Afghanistan wear them today, since they're cheap and tough as nails.
> 
> Its what most Seiko fans ridicule, the Rolex cult of wearing a watch descending from a watch Hillary wore on the Everest, or what another fictional character (Bond) wore on a couple of movies cause a special service branch chose them as standard issue (for awhile). Same for Panerai, etc.
> 
> I'd much rather spend all these $$ on three or four new Seiko pieces that stick to the company's ethos of value, function, wearability and durability.


'Most Seiko fans ridicule'..... Really? You do you buddy, but don't lump us all in with your grinch-like view on what makes a watch desirable.

I have an Explorer.
And a Bond.

Oh... an Arnie too! Even a few Pogues.

Not exclusively because of Hillary or Bond or Arnie or even the good Colonel. But the little bit of nostalgia attached to each piece adds enjoyment. I have found many Seiko fans interested in this aspect of watches than I have that ridicule it.


----------



## MrSeaMonkey

omega__1 said:


> Yes, hodinkee was in fact started by a Reptilian. They are spraying chemicals from airplanes, observable as contrails. They are using subliminal messages to make us all believe that we want a blue Alpinist. It's all part of the New World Order. Humans (aka Sheeple) are too naive to recognize this. The archnemesis of the Hodinkee Reptilians, the Seamonkeys, have been communicating with one another secretly, using the back pages of old comic books while they wait in the shadows for the right moment to strike. It's up to our Seamonkey Overlords to save us. The leader of the Seamonkeys, Archduke Willard, is our salvation.


You speak the truth. But almost too much. While we're revealing secrets&#8230; Willard is the main character in the film Apocalypse Now. Who is in the boat with Willard? The actor Laurence FISHburne. How are Sea Monkey tails drawn? Kind of like a trident or, in another word, a lance. And what is the name of the surfer dude character in the boat? Yup. Lance. So you can see how these short creatures are, secretly, taking over the world. Oh and who is Willard going up river to get? Colonel Kurtz. In German kurtz means short. The short leader. Signs are all out there if only the blind are willing to see. 
:-d


----------



## ahonobaka

JoeOBrien said:


> Actually I think I've got it: 6R35 must be a new movement with 60-hour PR.... but they've dropped it to 2.5hz to get there. Surprise everybody!


70+ hours would be even cooler


----------



## yankeexpress

huangcjz said:


> Let's hope, since that movement would make a lot of people very happy with all the different sorts of watches it could go into - I don't know how that didn't come to mind for me. I guess we'll just have to wait until Baselworld at the end of the month and see, and see if the rumoured prices were right or not for all the upgrades (ceramic bezel insert too). The naming would also fit into the lower power reserve too (the 6R2x get 45 hours from the same SPRON 510 main-spring as the 6R15), but due to the higher beat-rate using more energy, rather than due to a down-graded main-spring.


If I am not mistaken the only member of the 6R family that is low-beat is the 6R15.


----------



## daytripper

Where can you order the yellow mini turtle? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

JimmyMack75 said:


> 'Most Seiko fans ridicule'..... Really? You do you buddy, but don't lump us all in with your grinch-like view on what makes a watch desirable.
> 
> I have an Explorer.
> And a Bond.
> 
> Oh... an Arnie too! Even a few Pogues.
> 
> Not exclusively because of Hillary or Bond or Arnie or even the good Colonel. But the little bit of nostalgia attached to each piece adds enjoyment. I have found many Seiko fans interested in this aspect of watches than O have that ridicule it.


What a great point. It's absolutely all about nostalgia for me too. And Seiko do it better than most.


----------



## huangcjz

daytripper said:


> Where can you order the yellow mini turtle?


I saw them on the Excel-Watch Facebook page.


----------



## Biggles3

Released next week in Thailand, 999 pieces of each, MSRP just under $500.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiehoudini

Biggles3 said:


> Released next week in Thailand, 999 pieces of each, MSRP just under $500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Thanks you Biggles3! At last some news on upcoming Seikos in the upcoming seikos thread. I've had to wade through 20 pages of @*$#it about bezel inserts and nicknames.


----------



## Rocat

daytripper said:


> Where can you order the yellow mini turtle?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Your best best would be to contact Biggles3 and ask him to put you on a list and see if he gets any. Otherwise good luck getting one.


----------



## BurnSurvivor

I’m thinking of trading my new srpc49j1 for that LE alpinist. Looks like a good size


----------



## timetellinnoob

they do look a little bit better knowing a little more about the texture and kind of coloration. but again another overpriced foreign variant of another 4R watch. =\

still not into the mini turtle, but if i were i'd probably want the standard black on bracelet. or _maybe_ the PADI.


----------



## atarione

I can't blame Seiko / seiko usa / thailand..etc... for doing LE watches all the time..because it is a great way to turn a $300~ watch into a $500-600 watch... 

but OTOH I have zero interest in paying $500~ for a LE of a $300~ watch... personally.


----------



## LAzer

Took the plunge. Couldn't resist a Pepsi on the baby mm. In the mail....can't wait. Hope works out.


----------



## LAzer

Took the plunge. Couldn't resist a Pepsi on the baby mm. In the mail....can't wait. Hope works out.

View attachment 13939185


----------



## Tickstart

Why do people double post so often? I've noticed this webpage lying quite often, you try to post something and then it redirects you and says something like "urh something went wrong, you can only post every 10 seconds". Perhaps that's only happening to me, since I know for a fact my mouse click is a bit iffy and can double-click even though I've only clicked once.
The bottom line is - if you get this error message, DON'T try to post again, because you already did. WUS is just lying to you (or, from your perspective it feels like it is).

Or it could be due to dodgy interfacing with phones.


----------



## dr.sphinx

It's not just phones, happens to me on my laptop all the time. 

No chrono leaks so far, makes me wonder.


----------



## huangcjz

The same double-posting error message happens to me too, whether on my phone or my laptop.



dr.sphinx said:


> No chrono leaks so far, makes me wonder.


Yeah, I don't think there is one this year - it's such big news that surely it would've leaked. It would be bigger news than the 6105, as it's more widely known outside of hard-core SEIKO fans. I think they'll probably do it another year - the SLA017 was a couple of years after the 50th anniversary of the 62MAS, and the SLA033 is a year before the 50th anniversary of the 6105-8110/9. If they're doing it, perhaps they need more time to do so - a mechanical chronograph would be harder to do than a 6105, where the innards are all pretty standard. My guess is, if they don't do a chronograph next year, they might do the 6105-8000/9 instead, since it's the only major divers' watch left, so it's surely coming next year (or in the next couple of years, if they have a 6139 next year and/or a 6138 the year after - perhaps they'll alternate between the 6105s and the 6139/8, to space them out). Perhaps they'll do a chronograph next year to try to sneakily steal some of Omega's thunder during the 2020 Tokyo Olympics - they can't explicitly mention the Olympics due to Omega's exclusivity on publicity, but news articles about a mechanical chronograph would surely mention that their first commercial chronograph was made for the 1964 Tokyo Olympics. That said, no quartz stuff has leaked either, and surely they'd do something for the anniversary of the Quartz-Astron? They did for its 40th anniversary. Does anyone remember if the Golden Tuna leaked last year? It got over-shadowed by the SLA025.


----------



## valuewatchguy

If the grand duke Willard is 4400 can you imagine what an auto chrono will cost?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.sphinx

valuewatchguy said:


> If the grand duke Willard is 4400 can you imagine what an auto chrono will cost?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


My wildly uneducated guess would be north of 6000 - providing they would just approximate the original look in an 8R watch - or perhaps de-mothball the 6S, which would make more sense re subdial placement.


----------



## shelfcompact

huangcjz said:


> The same double-posting error message happens to me too, whether on my phone or my laptop.
> 
> Yeah, I don't think there is one this year - it's such big news that surely it would've leaked. It would be bigger news than the 6105, as it's more widely known outside of hard-core SEIKO fans. I think they'll probably do it another year - the SLA017 was a couple of years after the 50th anniversary of the 62MAS, and the SLA033 is a year before the 50th anniversary of the 6105-8110/9. If they're doing it, perhaps they need more time to do so - a mechanical chronograph would be harder to do than a 6105, where the innards are all pretty standard. My guess is, if they don't do a chronograph next year, they might do the 6105-8000/9 instead, since it's the only major divers' watch left, so it's surely coming next year (or in the next couple of years, if they have a 6139 next year and/or a 6138 the year after - perhaps they'll alternate between the 6105s and the 6139/8, to space them out). Perhaps they'll do a chronograph next year to try to sneakily steal some of Omega's thunder during the 2020 Tokyo Olympics - they can't explicitly mention the Olympics due to Omega's exclusivity on publicity, but news articles about a mechanical chronograph would surely mention that their first commercial chronograph was made for the 1964 Tokyo Olympics. That said, no quartz stuff has leaked either, and surely they'd do something for the anniversary of the Quartz-Astron? They did for its 40th anniversary. Does anyone remember if the Golden Tuna leaked last year? It got over-shadowed by the SLA025.


Yes the Golden Tuna was leaked last year. 
I want the best diver to be reissued. 6215-7000!


----------



## omega__1

MrSeaMonkey said:


> You speak the truth. But almost too much. While we're revealing secrets&#8230; Willard is the main character in the film Apocalypse Now. Who is in the boat with Willard? The actor Laurence FISHburne. How are Sea Monkey tails drawn? Kind of like a trident or, in another word, a lance. And what is the name of the surfer dude character in the boat? Yup. Lance. So you can see how these short creatures are, secretly, taking over the world. Oh and who is Willard going up river to get? Colonel Kurtz. In German kurtz means short. The short leader. Signs are all out there if only the blind are willing to see.
> :-d


I think you're on to something...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

I forgot about the 6215, it's so rare and uncommonly-seen!

Some more better images of the two Zimbe Mini Turtles:

















From:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BuetlCzH9Al/


----------



## Tickstart

dr.sphinx said:


> My wildly uneducated guess would be north of 6000 - providing they would just approximate the original look in an 8R watch - or perhaps de-mothball the 6S, which would make more sense re subdial placement.


Hahah it's so ridiculous.. But at this point it wouldn't surprise me.

But SEIKO has a few mechanical chrono movements right? Like those in the Ananta etc. Cuz, we're not ever going to see a new SEIKO mech chrono mov. And if we did, the develpoment cost would probably justify a €6000 price tag.


----------



## dr.sphinx

They do, the one currently in production is the 8R family. It eternally boggles my mind why Seiko stint so much on mechanical chronos, the ones currently in production are as limited in number as they are unappealing (to me). Thank God I was able to snatch an NOS SSD001 recently, as a consolation prize.

edit: if they actually make a new mechanical chrono movement from scratch (I'll believe it when I see it), I'd expect more than 6000, at least for the early references.

edit2: if they do and a GS gets it first - 10k+, later as the non-GS downgraded 8xxx for 6k+.


----------



## juice009

atarione said:


> I can't blame Seiko / seiko usa / thailand..etc... for doing LE watches all the time..because it is a great way to turn a $300~ watch into a $500-600 watch...
> 
> but OTOH I have zero interest in paying $500~ for a LE of a $300~ watch... personally.


The same here. I have never and never will I purchased limited edition which is basically a marketing scheme of charging higher for a lower product.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

juice009 said:


> The same here. I have never and never will I purchased limited edition which is basically a marketing scheme of charging higher for a lower product.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It's funny I've more or less shifted my philosophy to ONLY buying seiko limited editions.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## todoroki

juice009 said:


> The same here. I have never and never will I purchased limited edition which is basically a marketing scheme of charging higher for a lower product.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I'm guessing you are not a fan of Omega then...


----------



## mi6_

huangcjz said:


> Some more better images of the two Zimbe Mini Turtles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BuetlCzH9Al/


The yellow looks better. The dial on the green looks faded. Why is the yellow so much brighter? Not a fan of the 1/4 bezel and red minute hand either. For $500 though I'd just get one of the regular mini-turtles.


----------



## Tickstart

todoroki said:


> I'm guessing you are not a fan of Omega then...


Please elaborate (= I don't know anything about it.

Also, what is the consensus here, will SEIKO release a plebian version of the ADSM?


----------



## huangcjz

Tickstart said:


> Please elaborate (= I don't know anything about it.
> 
> Also, what is the consensus here, will SEIKO release a plebian version of the ADSM?


Omega is (in)famous for releasing tons of special editions over the last several years - it's most of what they release now. And I don't think there will be a cheaper version of the 6105-8110/9 homage, because I think all the PROSPEX stuff has leaked already.


----------



## Tickstart

huangcjz said:


> Omega is (in)famous for releasing tons of special editions over the last several years - it's most of what they release now. And I don't think there will be a cheaper version of the 6105-8110/9 homage, because I think all the PROSPEX stuff has leaked already.


Oh come on there must be!!!  




IT WAS THE ONLY WATCH I WAS WAITING FOR SEIKO!!!!! You had 1 job!


----------



## ffnc1020

huangcjz said:


> because I think all the PROSPEX stuff has leaked already.


Where's the Arnie then? Maybe there will be more to come later this year? But I don't see how they can make a "modern interpretation" of the 6105 larger than it already is.

Also I remember someone said they are rehashing the prospex line this year? Whatever that means. And where is the Pogue homage/reissue??


----------



## Mike Ibz

Tickstart said:


> Oh come on there must be!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT WAS THE ONLY WATCH I WAS WAITING FOR SEIKO!!!!! You had 1 job!


I've just watched your YouTube link. I have no idea what's going on there. Was it a pasting error?


----------



## huangcjz

mi6_ said:


> The yellow looks better. The dial on the green looks faded. Why is the yellow so much brighter? Not a fan of the 1/4 bezel and red minute hand either. For $500 though I'd just get one of the regular mini-turtles.


If you look at the other image I posted in this post, they both look brighter, and the green one even looks like it might be shiny/reflective: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-post48314439.html#post48314439

Personally, I find the yellow too bright, and I much prefer the green one. But the shade of green doesn't surprise me, because SEIKO's done that shade of green before.



ffnc1020 said:


> Where's the Arnie then? Maybe there will be more to come later this year? But I don't see how they can make a "modern interpretation" of the 6105 larger than it already is.
> 
> Also I remember someone said they are rehashing the prospex line this year? Whatever that means. And where is the Pogue homage/reissue??


I meant that I think a list/some written details of all the PROSPEX models has leaked, not that photos of all the leaked PROSPEX models have leaked. None of the PRESAGE models have leaked yet, and there must be some of those, too. Not many Grand Seikos have leaked yet either, I think just that chronograph so far, and I would expect more of them. I would also expect more/some/at least quite a lot of quartz stuff, given that it's the 50th anniversary, but that hasn't leaked either. I don't think that there will be a 6139 this year either, if it hasn't leaked yet - it would be such big news, bigger than the 6105-8110/9, that I think that it would be leaked. SEIKO didn't stick to round anniversaries with the 62MAS/SLA017 (52 years, 1965-2017) and SLA033/6105-8110/9 (49 years, 1970-2019).


----------



## ffnc1020

huangcjz said:


> I don't think that there will be a 6139 this year either, if it hasn't leaked yet - it would be such big news, bigger than the 6105-8110/9, that I think that it would be leaked. SEIKO didn't stick to round anniversaries with the SLA017 (52 years, 1965-2017) and 6105-8110/9 (49 years, 1970-2019).


Seiko needs to step up their anniversary release game, they are falling behind Omega lol!

Jokes aside maybe they will do a low key release of some 6139 commemorative model like last years SNE498? Guess I'll hold on to my tax money until Basel.


----------



## huangcjz

ffnc1020 said:


> Maybe they will do a low key release of some 6139 commemorative model like last years SNE498? Guess I'll hold on to my tax money until Basel.


The SNE498 was a more affordable homage to the big Golden Tuna re-issue that they released last year at the same time - I can't see them doing a 6139/6138 without an expensive model to make money and publicity from their history, too - but as many people have pointed out, making a new single-register mechanical chronograph movement for a more faithful mechanical 6139 than could be made with their existing movements would be expensive, and not be much use for anything else, so I could be wrong. So in that way, it could be affordable-only as you say, like the 6309/6 re-issue. I really hope that they'll make a more affordable version of a 6139/8 re-issue/homage at some point. I always try to keep my expectations low, so that I'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Tickstart

Mike Ibz said:


> I've just watched your YouTube link. I have no idea what's going on there. Was it a pasting error?


Hahah no it was intentional, she has a fatal case of swenglish. Just, my own inside joke pretty much. "There must be!"


----------



## Biggles3

daytripper said:


> Where can you order the yellow mini turtle?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=347897859158529&id=159667674648216

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

huangcjz said:


> I forgot about the 6215, it's so rare and uncommonly-seen!
> 
> Some more better images of the two Zimbe Mini Turtles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BuetlCzH9Al/


Two beautiful dials, absolutely love them, looks like a Japanese raked sand garden?

Hope they do something like these two colours for regular turtles, i'd definitely buy the green one.
Doubt that will happen though seeings they are Thai LEs.


----------



## juice009

todoroki said:


> I'm guessing you are not a fan of Omega then...


Not really. As a watch brand I'm just not into homage brands. Omega just like Seiko has plenty other watches that are not limited edition. Sure they come out with crazy limited edition with 3 watch bundle.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> Perhaps they'll do a chronograph next year to try to sneakily steal some of Omega's thunder during the 2020 Tokyo Olympics - they can't explicitly mention the Olympics due to Omega's exclusivity on publicity, but news articles about a mechanical chronograph would surely mention that their first commercial chronograph was made for the 1964 Tokyo Olympics.


That would be disrespectful, SEIKO would never do that.


----------



## yonsson

I’m want a Pogue !!!
If SEIKO doesn’t give me a Pogue this year, preferably as a mechanical, then I’ll start crying like a toddler at the press conference. And we need a new GS diver! 
I’m getting a tear in the corner of my eye just thinking about it. This can’t be it, there has to be more.


----------



## JimmyMack75

yonsson said:


> I'm want a Pogue !!!
> If SEIKO doesn't give me a Pogue this year, preferably as a mechanical, then I'll start crying like a toddler at the press conference. And we need a new GS diver!
> I'm getting a tear in the corner of my eye just thinking about it. This can't be it, there has to be more.


Not gonna happen brother


----------



## Tickstart

yonsson said:


> This can't be it, there has to be more.


"There must be!"


----------



## randb

I'm going to laugh my head off if the 033 comes in at under a grand.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

randb said:


> I'm going to laugh my head off if the 033 comes in at under a grand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Roflmao

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

randb said:


> I'm going to laugh my head off if the 033 comes in at under a grand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Don't get our hopes up.

What is actually confirmed about the ADSM thus far? The movement, 8L35 or whatever it was, is that confirmed?


----------



## Tickstart

I'm worried, cause if it's under a grand that means I will have to get one. And if I can't I'll throw a bigger hizzy fit than the recent Blue Scalpinist debacle.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

yonsson said:


> I'm want a Pogue !!!
> If SEIKO doesn't give me a Pogue this year, preferably as a mechanical, then I'll start crying like a toddler at the press conference. And we need a new GS diver!
> I'm getting a tear in the corner of my eye just thinking about it. This can't be it, there has to be more.


I want them to make another GS quartz diver. I will never forgive myself for not picking up the sbgx115 or 117. Release me from my sins GS.


----------



## omega__1

randb said:


> I'm going to laugh my head off if the 033 comes in at under a grand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Me, if the ADSM comes in under a grand.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

Epic Brent moves. Might also break out those if that happened.


----------



## wesayhowdyhere

Somebody mentioned wishing for a new quartz diver to replace the SBGX115/117. Is love to see that too! Any rumors around to support that? Why were they discontinued in the first place? What features/design should such a replacement have?


- wesayhowdyhere


----------



## JoeOBrien

Tickstart said:


> Don't get our hopes up.
> 
> What is actually confirmed about the ADSM thus far? The movement, 8L35 or whatever it was, is that confirmed?


SLA prefix = 8L. Lack of 'hi-beat' on the dial = 8L35.


----------



## cel4145

juice009 said:


> The same here. I have never and never will I purchased limited edition *which is basically a marketing scheme of charging higher for a lower product.*


There's more to it than that. For example, look at the recent blue Alpinist limited edition. Less than 2,000 copies with a price of $600. If you start doing the math, you'll realize that the profit they make on it is not a substantial amount to a corporation the size of Seiko. It's a little over a $100 more than the MSRP for the green Alpinist, right? A good chunk of the additional profit is going to Hodinkee, and I'm sure it costs in the tens of thousands for Seiko to put out a limited edition when you add in the time of designers, marketers, managers, production tooling, etc. So not a ton of extra money coming out of that for Seiko.

The benefit to Seiko is to their brand. It will get some attention in the watch news. People will review it, creating more free advertising for their brand. Gets some watch collectors excited, which is good for building brand loyalty. It has a lot of marketing value in that regard. And then limited editions are also good relationship builders with their vendors. In the case of the blue Alpinist, Hodinkee will benefit from making some significant extra revenue, since they are a small company, and Hodinkee got some PR benefit in promoting their brand. These things together are probably more important to Seiko than the extra profit they make.


----------



## Tickstart

A new SQ slim case would have been a sleeper for sure, everyone would've gotten one of those. Like an old 7548.


----------



## Tickstart

JoeOBrien said:


> SLA prefix = 8L. Lack of 'hi-beat' on the dial = 8L35.


Oh yeah... Are we suuuure it's really gonna be called SLA? :$$


----------



## yonsson

Tickstart said:


> Oh yeah... Are we suuuure it's really gonna be called SLA? :$$


Don't you read the thread? 2500 pcs, 8L35, €4300+-€50.


----------



## Tickstart

I'm not sure what is and what isn't true anymore 

That truly is a dumb price. Why SEIKO WHY why?!


----------



## yonsson

wesayhowdyhere said:


> Somebody mentioned wishing for a new quartz diver to replace the SBGX115/117. Is love to see that too! Any rumors around to support that? Why were they discontinued in the first place? What features/design should such a replacement have?
> 
> - wesayhowdyhere


The 115/117 were only produced 2014-2016. It got discontinued since it didn't sell well. I hade the 117 for 2014-2015, then I sold it. Bought a new one 2017 and swore never to sell it. Then I sold it. Now I want it back again. 
I'm sure GS will release a new version, hopefully a little smaller and lighter. That thing was extremely heavy.


----------



## ahonobaka

yonsson said:


> The 115/117 were only produced 2014-2016. It got discontinued since it didn't sell well. I hade the 117 for 2014-2015, then I sold it. Bought a new one 2017 and swore never to sell it. Then I sold it. Now I want it back again. ?
> I'm sure GS will release a new version, hopefully a little smaller and lighter. That thing was extremely heavy.


Not to mention the 46mm quartz GS diver also rumored!


----------



## yonsson

ahonobaka said:


> Not to mention the 46mm quartz GS diver also rumored!


Yeah well. A 46.3mm quartz diver sounds insane. I'd like to hear that from one more direction before I believe it.


----------



## Tanker G1

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I want them to make another GS quartz diver. I will never forgive myself for not picking up the sbgx115 or 117. Release me from my sins GS.


Yes please. 41-42mm with a non-comic-book bezel font.


----------



## LAzer

apologies for the double post, I was using an iPad, not blaming the tools but I think something to do with mobile...


----------



## Mr.Jones82

yonsson said:


> ahonobaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the 46mm quartz GS diver also rumored!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well. A 46.3mm quartz diver sounds insane. I'd like to hear that from one more direction before I believe it.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I heard about that...doubt it. What is the size of their largest current quartz? SBGV's are 40mm. GMT could be slightly bigger but I don't think so.


----------



## Chingoo

huangcjz said:


> I forgot about the 6215, it's so rare and uncommonly-seen!
> 
> Some more better images of the two Zimbe Mini Turtles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BuetlCzH9Al/


That's the same dial as the Sakura Fubuki presage..


----------



## huangcjz

Chingoo said:


> That's the same dial as the Sakura Fubuki presage..


It looks similar, but it's not the same. See how on the Sakura Hubuki/Fubuki, the waves are waves which curve in and out by a similar radius, whereas on the Mini Turtles, the pattern is formed of intersecting circles which don't transition as smoothly outwards at the same curvature between each adjacent circle?

Also see how on the Sakura Hubuki/Fubuki, the lines within the waves all follow the direction of the waves, so the inner lines of each wave are all parallel to the outer line of each wave and the inner waves never meet the outer waves within each wave, and never meet them at an angle?

Whereas on the Mini Turtles, the lines within the circles don't follow the other outer lines of the circles, but form a curved pattern within them, whose lines meet the other circles at an angle, rather than being parallel?

The green one kind of looks like the lines you find in Ginkgo biloba leaves.


----------



## omega__1

huangcjz said:


> It looks similar, but it's not the same. See how on the Sakura Hubuki/Fubuki, the waves are waves which curve in and out by a similar radius, whereas on the Mini Turtles, the pattern is formed of intersecting circles which don't transition as smoothly outwards at the same curvature between each adjacent circle?
> 
> Also see how on the Sakura Hubuki/Fubuki, the lines within the waves all follow the direction of the waves, so the inner lines of each wave are all parallel to the outer line of each wave and the inner waves never meet the outer waves within each wave, and never meet them at an angle?
> 
> Whereas on the Mini Turtles, the lines within the circles don't follow the other outer lines of the circles, but form a curved pattern within them, whose lines meet the other circles at an angle, rather than being parallel?
> 
> The green one kind of looks like the lines you find in Ginkgo biloba leaves.


Yes, I think I see what you are talking about. Whereas the Fubuki is beautiful, yet subtle, these mini turtles are gaudy and over the top. That's right. I said that s***. Heresy, I know.


----------



## huangcjz

omega__1 said:


> Yes, I think I see what you are talking about. Whereas the Fubuki is beautiful, yet subtle, these mini turtles are gaudy and over the top. That's right. I said that s***. Heresy, I know.


Personally, I find that the Sakura Hubuki/Fubuki can look a bit too flashy for my taste when it catches the light at some angles and the pattern becomes really obvious (as shown in that photo there), which is why I didn't get one, though I did get a Fuyugeshiki instead (but that is silverier and more attention-grabbing at many angles than it often looks in photos, too, a bit like the SARX055 and SJE073 are too). I like these new Baby Turtles though, and I think that their dial pattern looks like it might be a bit less flashy than the Sakura Hubuki/Fubuki one, though I think having highly-textured/patterned dials is more suitable for dressier watches than divers' watches, personally. It's too bad that I doubt that I'll ever be able to see either of these Baby Turtles in real life.


----------



## irish0625

Just saw this picture over on Instagram on SeikoLeaks page.. Is this a new Arni???









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020

irish0625 said:


> Just saw this picture over on Instagram on SeikoLeaks page.. Is this a new Arni???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


The Arnie name is still fitting.


----------



## huangcjz

irish0625 said:


> Just saw this picture over on Instagram on SeikoLeaks page.. Is this a new Arni???


Yep, that's the stainless steel version of the new Arnie - the model number lines up with the initial textual leak, which was SNJ025P1, and described as "Black Stainless Steel Case". SNJ027P1 will be the Pepsi one, and SNJ028P1 was described as a black one, but with no mention of PVD in the initial textual leak, so I assume these two latter models will have a plastic or resin one instead of stainless steel, since stainless steel wasn't specified for them. I guess that's why there's a gap and they skipped 026, to provide a space in the model numbers in order to distinguish them.

I wonder if the slight increase in size (not much of a surprise there) is solely due to the larger pushers, or if it's a pure case measurement?

Does anyone know what the "P" in the model number stands for? Presumably what location of manufacture is marked on the watch, as with "K" and "J", but where does "P" refer to?

I guess we might be drip-fed the image and further detail leaks over the next couple of weeks until Baselworld - I want to see the "new-look" Monsters and what movement they have. My guess is 4R, given that they're in the SRPD range.


----------



## JimmyMack75

irish0625 said:


> Just saw this picture over on Instagram on SeikoLeaks page.. Is this a new Arni???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


It will be interesting to see what the price will be on this solar piece. Very cool. Slightly beefier pushers than the original.


----------



## Galaga

It’s cool whatever it is.


----------



## Galaga

JimmyMack75 said:


> It will be interesting to see what the price will be on this solar piece. Very cool. Slightly beefier pushers than the original.


What's the lug to lug of the original?


----------



## CADirk

huangcjz said:


> Yep, that's the stainless steel version of the new Arnie - the model number lines up with the initial textual leak, which was SNJ025P1, and described as "Black Stainless Steel Case". SNJ027P1 will be the Pepsi one, and SNJ028P1 was described as a black one, but with no mention of PVD in the initial textual leak, so I assume these two latter models will have a plastic or resin one instead of stainless steel, since stainless steel wasn't specified for them. I guess that's why there's a gap and they skipped 026, to provide a space in the model numbers in order to distinguish them.
> 
> I wonder if the slight increase in size (not much of a surprise there) is solely due to the larger pushers, or if it's a pure case measurement?
> 
> Does anyone know what the "P" in the model number stands for? Presumably what location of manufacture is marked on the watch, as with "K" and "J", but where does "P" refer to?
> 
> I guess we might be drip-fed the image and further detail leaks over the next couple of weeks until Baselworld - I want to see the "new-look" Monsters and what movement they have. My guess is 4R, given that they're in the SRPD range.


I think the -P1 or -P2 in the modelnumber is the strap designation. P1 might be a metal band, P2 might be rubber. At least, that's what it was on the SKA371. Just basing my info on that.


----------



## Joll71

I think the P1 is the international designation, maybe for solar? For example, the SNE498P1 solar golden tuna-lite is the international designation, SNE498 the US name. The SNE497 on a bracelet is P1 also.

I am liking the new Arnie - I thought they would use the solar tuna-lites as the base (and it looks like Seiko is using the hands from the JDM ladies tuna lites), so I wonder why they've made the lugs longer?


----------



## X2-Elijah

They probably had to make a new case anyway, to allow/fit the movement module with the LCD display - it possibly has a different footprint than the regular 3-hands-solar movement.

I'd have preferred shorter lugs though.


----------



## huangcjz

Galaga said:


> What's the lug to lug of the original?


This says 46.5 mm lug-to-lug, roughly 45 mm diameter, 22 mm lug width: https://www.fratellowatches.com/tbt-seiko-h558-arnie-diver-review/

The new one is 47.8 mm diameter.



CADirk said:


> I think the -P1 or -P2 in the modelnumber is the strap designation.


I know that the number at the end usually the strap, e.g. for the SKX007/9, 1 is rubber strap, 2 is the stainless steel Jubilee bracelet. Sometimes it denotes the market, like 9 for the U.S. market I've seen for the new blue Alpinist (SPB089J9) and a Macy's exclusive model of some other watch. The letter denotes the marked country of manufacture for automatics, K for Malaysia, J for Japan, e.g. on the SKX007/9 K/J 1/2. But some Grand Seikos have just P and no number at the end, whereas others have J, regardless of the movement type, and it's not to do with them being limited-edition or not, so I really don't know why/what it means in the case of Grand Seiko.



Joll71 said:


> I think the P1 is the international designation, maybe for solar? For example, the SNE498P1 solar golden tuna-lite is the international designation, SNE498 the US name. The SNE497 on a bracelet is P1 also.


I didn't think that the letter denotes a market difference, it's just that people often leave off the last 2 digits when there's no variants - see the SEIKO Watches US website (not the seikousa.com website, which is different): https://www.seikowatches.com/us-en/watchfinder

But you may be right, because it's not just Solars, since the first Save The Oceans are SRPC91P9 and SRPC93P9 for the U.S.A.

(The web-site automatically redirects you to your country, but you can manually change the country and language code to whatever combination you like and manually load the page in a new tab to see what watches are sold in that market, e.g. us-en for the U.S., uk-en for me, jp-ja for Japan, etc.)

The web-sites show that in the U.S., they offer 263 models, and that's just for SEIKO, since they strip out all of the Grand Seiko models and only put them on their own web-site in the U.S. now. There are 322 models of SEIKO excluding GS in Germany (de-de), 226 in the Netherlands (nl-nl), 251 for global-en (excluding GS), 489 for Japan, whereas in the U.K., they only offer 154 models in total, and that's for SEIKO + Grand Seiko, since they don't strip out the GS for the U.K.. :-(

There's also a new model Cocktail Time in Japan which hasn't showed up on any of the other global websites yet - SARY137, basically a larger version of the same colour scheme as the "Spritzer" SRP855/SRRY025: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/presage/sary137










I don't remember seeing this before - SARW047, looks like it's blue enamel with 6R27 pointer date and power reserve: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/presage/sarw047










There's 3 more Astron colour schemes, 2 solar quartzes, and a load more smaller Solar Tuna Cans and other models as well:

Astrons, blue and white: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/astron/sbxc013

Black and blue: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/astron/sbxc015

Shohei Otani 2019 Limited Edition, black and red, 1,700 pieces: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/astron/sbxc017


----------



## yonsson

Arnie: SS as in “the inner case” is SS. The shroud won’t be SS, it will be resin. Think “Solar Tuna” in a Ana/digit version.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> Arnie: SS as in "the inner case" is SS. The shroud won't be SS, it will be resin. Think "Solar Tuna" in a Ana/digit version.


There are 3 models, SNJ025P1 was leaked as "Black Stainless Steel case", SNJ027P1 as "Pepsi", and "SNJ028P1" as "Black". So what's the difference between SNJ025P1 and SNJ028P1? Unless SNJ028P1 will be black in its case as well.


----------



## Joll71

huangcjz said:


> There are 3 models, SNJ025P1 was leaked as "Black Stainless Steel case", SNJ027P1 as "Pepsi", and "SNJ028P1" as "Black". So what's the difference between SNJ025P1 and SNJ028P1? Unless SNJ028P1 will be black in its case as well.


PVD lugs?


----------



## Joll71

Looks like Seiko has replaced the 'depth meter' with 24hrs markers.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> There are 3 models, SNJ025P1 was leaked as "Black Stainless Steel case", SNJ027P1 as "Pepsi", and "SNJ028P1" as "Black". So what's the difference between SNJ025P1 and SNJ028P1? Unless SNJ028P1 will be black in its case as well.


Have you seen the catalogue? If not, then it's all assumptions. References might mean dial color, might mean case color, might mean shroud color. Once again, look at the Solar Tunas. References are pretty much always uneven numbers. 25, 27, ...28?


----------



## yonsson

Joll71 said:


> PVD lugs?


The lugs are part of the inner case.


----------



## Joll71

Indeed - so if, as some are suggesting, that there is to be an all-black version (and noting that this is all guesswork until images come to light) then the black would be all PVD - lugs, crown, pushes, hex screws.


----------



## Tickstart

Could it be.. That the SEIKO Holdings something rather merge in 2009 somehow made it so SEIKO lost all the licensing-stuff thingies and design rights to their old models? Because what the hell are they doing to all these reissues?! Taking a big steaming mushy dump all over them.


----------



## Tickstart

This is exactly what the Arnie design needed. A pair of pushers the size of oil drums and lugs longer than the great wall of China.


----------



## Tickstart

It's not even that it's ugly, it's (well, the design is supposed to be ugly in a way) quite cool but, SEIKO either make something new or reissue something!!!!!!! Don't mix them both together what is this! I can't even be mad at you I'm so heavily biased in your favor...


----------



## yonsson

SEIKO is predictable. Just look at the solar Tuna and the Lowercase Fieldmaster models and you’ll see the future of the Arnie-series. 

It’s pretty funny that the (seemingly) most interesting seiko releases this year have such strong connections to movies.


----------



## Toshk

Any info on the SLA033 thickness yet?


----------



## Cobia

JimmyMack75 said:


> It will be interesting to see what the price will be on this solar piece. Very cool. Slightly beefier pushers than the original.


Agree bro J, actually think it looks better than the original.


----------



## ahonobaka

Tickstart said:


> It's not even that it's ugly, it's (well, the design is supposed to be ugly in a way) quite cool but, SEIKO either make something new or reissue something!!!!!!! Don't mix them both together what is this! I can't even be mad at you I'm so heavily biased in your favor...


Seems pretty standard fare to me? I actually prefer it to making straight reproductions personally!


----------



## flame2000

The yellow mini turtle looks really cool. I have always look forward to a yellow dial diver like the Seiko SKXA35. Finally it's here!


----------



## brandon\

^ Let me f*cking guess..... Limited Editions?


----------



## 52hurtz

Funny how the blue scalpinist gets all the hate for being $600 and yet nothing but praise for these $500 mini turtles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145

brandon\ said:


> ^ Let me f*cking guess..... Limited Editions?


Yep. Look in the top right-hand corner of the image that was just posted:


----------



## Terry Lennox

Makes one long for the yellow SKXA35. That was the one to get back when it was available.


----------



## huangcjz

brandon\ said:


> ^ Let me f*cking guess..... Limited Editions?


Yep, 999 pieces of each. I don't know why they didn't make it a round 1,000.


----------



## ahonobaka

^9 is an auspicious number in Thai culture from what I understand. No complaints here about Thai LE’s because they’ve been doing these since the dawn of time. Surprised at how good that yellow came out though!


----------



## Tickstart

What are the odds of picking one up if traveling to Thailand?


----------



## wilson_smyth

Terry Lennox said:


> Makes one long for the yellow SKXA35. That was the one to get back when it was available.


It sure was..


----------



## huangcjz

Tickstart said:


> What are the odds of picking one up if traveling to Thailand?


It would depend where in Thailand, of course - I don't know Thailand. The Zimbe Samurai No. 9 SRPD13 is still available new at a discount from RRP, and there were 1,300 of those released some months ago, so I'd say your chances are probably pretty good, though bear in mind that the Zimbe Samurai No. 9 is still quite a bit more expensive than the Zimbe 10 Mini Turtles, even with discount on both. I would ask Biggles3, I guess they know where is best to get them. They'll be released sometime this week, I think.

Edit: Scratch that, maybe not. The place I was asking that I linked before got back to me 3 days after I messaged them asking them about them (I guess perhaps because it was over a weekend, though I know they were active on social media over the weekend, or perhaps because they wanted to satisfy/fill out orders from Thai people before international orders, which I guess is fair enough since it's intended for the Thai market - I imagine that Thai people who wanted one and couldn't get one would become upset if that was because they were being sold to international buyers first), and said that their reservations are all sold out, very quickly, and they might get more but don't know if they will. So it does seem to be popular, in line with the contrasting reactions to the Zimbe Samurai 9 (not overwhelmingly positive) and Zimbe Mini Turtles (pretty positive) here. Though oddly enough, the time-stamps seem to indicate that they made a public post in English encouraging orders of them, about half an hour after they'd messaged me saying that it was sold out, so who knows...? Perhaps they did learn that they got some more just after they replied to me, though.


----------



## huangcjz

Duplicate.


----------



## Sinner_666

Wow, those mini turtles are pretty...interesting colors. Wouldn’t mind a colorful turtle but these are just, I don’t know. No my cup of tea for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom

SARW047. A must buy for me


----------



## ahonobaka

Man...that SARW047 has me rethinking my divers only mantra, really like it on bracelet. Just wish they weren’t so large!


----------



## Rosenbloom

ahonobaka said:


> Man...that SARW047 has me rethinking my divers only mantra, really like it on bracelet. Just wish they weren't so large!


I have SPB085J1 (SARW045), which is of the same size with 047. I think it's not wearing big, even on my 6.5" wrist. ;-)


----------



## Tickstart

I really like how the roman numerals are skewed rather than cut to fit the subdials, VERY nice touch. Except for the VI but that's understandable.


----------



## wilson_smyth

Rosenbloom said:


> I have SPB085J1 (SARW045), which is of the same size with 047. I think it's not wearing big, even on my 6.5" wrist. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13951277


Im not trying to argue, as thr watch looks great and wears well on you, but it does look big, at least in that pic.


----------



## ahonobaka

Perhaps big isn't the right word; It fits like a modern sized watch (and doesn't overhang at all on your example Rosenbloom), but I'd prefer a more classical <38mm when I go something dressy like that. Imagining a Shippo on bracelet though gets me giddy! Ultimately not for me sizing aside, as I've ruled out all watches without a screwdown crown unfortunately for lifestyle reasons :/ (yes I know 100M WR but I'm pretty aggressive with my watches and water; Even let go of GS' that weren't screw down)


----------



## mi6_

Rosenbloom said:


> I have SPB085J1 (SARW045), which is of the same size with 047. I think it's not wearing big, even on my 6.5" wrist. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13951277


Wears great on your 6.5" wrist. Yes it is a modern sized watch but it wears just fine.

I have the same size wrist. I went through a period where I thought I'd never buy anything over 40mm again. Realized I was just shopping for watches that were sized right, not ones I loved. So now I'll wear anything as long as I like the piece and it fits my 6.5" wrist. Who cares what anyone else thinks. If you like it, wear it! (As long as its not dinner plate sized!)


----------



## Tickstart

ahonobaka said:


> Perhaps big isn't the right word; It fits like a modern sized watch (and doesn't overhang at all on your example Rosenbloom), but I'd prefer a more classical <38mm when I go something dressy like that. Imagining a Shippo on bracelet though gets me giddy! Ultimately not for me sizing aside, as I've ruled out all watches without a screwdown crown unfortunately for lifestyle reasons :/ (yes I know 100M WR but I'm pretty aggressive with my watches and water; Even let go of GS' that weren't screw down)


Don't think I've ever bumped the crown on any of my watches... You have?


----------



## yonsson

mi6_ said:


> Wears great on your 6.5" wrist. Yes it is a modern sized watch but it wears just fine.
> 
> I have the same size wrist. I went through a period where I thought I'd never buy anything over 40mm again. Realized I was just shopping for watches that were sized right, not ones I loved. So now I'll wear anything as long as I like the piece and it fits my 6.5" wrist. Who cares what anyone else thinks. If you like it, wear it! (As long as its not dinner plate sized!)


To exclude a watch simply because of a measurement is plain stupid. Its like saying "I only wear shoes in size US11". There are loads of factors that determine how a watch wears.

I LOL every time someone says "to bad the lug2lug is 51mm, I won't buy anything over 50mm".


----------



## Galaga

yonsson said:


> To exclude a watch simply because of a measurement is plain stupid. Its like saying "I only wear shoes in size US11". There are loads of factors that determine how a watch wears.
> 
> I LOL every time someone says "to bad the lug2lug is 51mm, I won't buy anything over 50mm".


If you run out of wrist real estate it's the only factor as far as I'm concerned.

What makes me laugh is when people with wrists under 7 inches try and wear a Sumo. Seen it plenty of times on WUS.


----------



## Sinner_666

I’ve noticed those with larger wrists typically prefer smaller watches and vice versa. It’s a curious thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Sinner_666 said:


> I've noticed those with larger wrists typically prefer smaller watches and vice versa. It's a curious thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Overcompensation and humility in action



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

yonsson said:


> To exclude a watch simply because of a measurement is plain stupid. Its like saying "I only wear shoes in size US11". There are loads of factors that determine how a watch wears.
> 
> I LOL every time someone says "to bad the lug2lug is 51mm, I won't buy anything over 50mm".


Imo only 3 - wrist shape, caseback and lug design. The watch case design and colors determine how it looks on your wrist.

Sure one or two mm aren't a significant difference. With my small 6.5 wrists I try to stay at ~40 ish dress watch and ~48mm diver.


----------



## countingseconds

Rosenbloom said:


> I have SPB085J1 (SARW045), which is of the same size with 047. I think it's not wearing big, even on my 6.5" wrist. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13951277


It looks very good and a touch small, to me. Most women in HK wear bigger watches than that, hahahahaha


----------



## valuewatchguy

Seikogi said:


> Imo only 3 - wrist shape, caseback and lug design. The watch case design and colors determine how it looks on your wrist.
> 
> Sure one or two mm aren't a significant difference. With my small 6.5 wrists I try to stay at ~40 ish dress watch and ~48mm diver.


Black dials tend to look a little smaller, so color matters as well

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## todoroki

Tickstart said:


> What are the odds of picking one up if traveling to Thailand?


I happen to be in BK at the moment so I went to a Seiko AD in Central world shopping mall yesterday and placed an order for a pair of the mini turtles. She said she was getting stock on the 12th.


----------



## devmartin

todoroki said:


> I happen to be in BK at the moment so I went to a Seiko AD in Central world shopping mall yesterday and placed an order for a pair of the mini turtles. She said she was getting stock on the 12th.


Seiko is shipping them out Friday to the ads. Found a guy online $600 to ship to the US.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## todoroki

huangcjz said:


> Yep, 999 pieces of each. I don't know why they didn't make it a round 1,000.


The recently deceased and beloved king was King Rama 9, so it's a tribute to him I believe.


----------



## depwnz

devmartin said:


> Seiko is shipping them out Friday to the ads. Found a guy online $600 to ship to the US.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Ouch $600 for a 4R, someone calls that anti-capitalism guy 

I've got a tiny 6" wrist and still proudly wear 40.5mm SARG/SARX with compliment. Ask someone who's standing 5-7ft away to check if the watch looks right, that's how I measure.

The catch is that I can only do single-loop NATO on 40+ watches for the look and comfort. Bracelet needs to remove most links, leather band requires extra hole xD


----------



## devmartin

todoroki said:


> The recently deceased and beloved king was King Rama 9, so it's a tribute to him I believe.


That or 9 is believed to bring good fortune in Thailand. Also Thailand has a huge Buddhist population and 9 has many meaning in the religion.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Only two weeks until the press conference! I’ll be first row live streaming it on Instagram if anyone’s interested. The live version is usually funnier than the official version posted afterwards. Last year they did a “dial bakery” where they had a play showing how the blue Presage dials are made.


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> Only two weeks until the press conference! I'll be first row live streaming it on Instagram if anyone's interested. The live version is usually funnier than the official version posted afterwards. Last year they did a "dial bakery" where they had a play showing how the blue Presage dials are made.


Top man Yonsson!


----------



## Fordehouse

I will be watching with much anticipation, thank you.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

depwnz said:


> The catch is that I can only do single-loop NATO on 40+ watches for the look and comfort. Bracelet needs to remove most links, leather band requires extra hole xD


That's why I picked up one of these!


----------



## Cobia

Sinner_666 said:


> I've noticed those with larger wrists typically prefer smaller watches and vice versa. It's a curious thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I cant say ive noticed this, you sure it isnt that the people with smaller wrists the watches look bigger on them in pics, and the guys with bigger wrists the watches look smaller?


----------



## JMSP1992

When might we learn some official info on the new Arnie? Basel at the end of the month? If that's the case, are we looking at a summer release date?


----------



## ahonobaka

yonsson said:


> Only two weeks until the press conference! I'll be first row live streaming it on Instagram if anyone's interested. The live version is usually funnier than the official version posted afterwards. Last year they did a "dial bakery" where they had a play showing how the blue Presage dials are made.


Please save the stream to your profile if you can for those of us in different time zones!


----------



## aboutTIME1028

yonsson said:


> Only two weeks until the press conference! I'll be first row live streaming it on Instagram if anyone's interested. The live version is usually funnier than the official version posted afterwards. Last year they did a "dial bakery" where they had a play showing how the blue Presage dials are made.


What's ur username on instagram ? thanks

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Seikogi said:


> Imo only 3 - wrist shape, caseback and lug design. The watch case design and colors determine how it looks on your wrist.
> 
> Sure one or two mm aren't a significant difference. With my small 6.5 wrists I try to stay at ~40 ish dress watch and ~48mm diver.


I'd say dial size - a fleiger / field style watch wears large - look at the 41mm (bezel-free) Ranger wears larger, visually, than a 41mm diver with a bezel and smaller dial circumference. Sure it's a trick of the eye, but noticeable. It's why dress watches are more forgiving in smaller sizes.


----------



## valuewatchguy

aboutTIME1028 said:


> What's ur username on instagram ? thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


https://instagram.com/yonsson_in_a_nutshell?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=1ezek2jgunm4j

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

ahonobaka said:


> Please save the stream to your profile if you can for those of us in different time zones!


I'll do my best, don't know if it's possible to save that long videos. If it doesn't work, it'll be up for 24hrs at least.


----------



## depwnz

yonsson said:


> I'll do my best, don't know if it's possible to save that long videos. If it doesn't work, it'll be up for 24hrs at least.


Any chance you could stream via Twitch for better quality and ofc instant VOD?


----------



## yonsson

depwnz said:


> Any chance you could stream via Twitch for better quality and ofc instant VOD?


Never heard of it. Instagram will have to be enough.


----------



## Tickstart

Where else do you livestream your gaming jonsson?


----------



## devmartin

Thai turtles are out at the ADs today ending up going with the green. Cant wait for my overpriced turtle lol.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

I thought a $600 Alpinist was crazy but it’s a good deal compared to a $500 mini turtle! The dial is kinda cool though.


----------



## appleb

What's the msrp on the new green SRPD17K and yellow SRPD19K? I want to buy one, but obviously don't want to overpay by a huge margin.


----------



## devmartin

appleb said:


> What's the msrp on the new green SRPD17K and yellow SRPD19K? I want to buy one, but obviously don't want to overpay by a huge margin.


Its 500 but I ended up spending around 600 with PayPal fees and shipping to USA.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

appleb said:


> What's the msrp on the new green SRPD17K and yellow SRPD19K? I want to buy one, but obviously don't want to overpay by a huge margin.


The MRSP is 14,900 Thai Baht, which is ~$470 USD.


----------



## ki6h

Maybe movements powered by milk from dyslexic cows will drive the watch of the future. New technologies found by searching the Seiko USA web site include "Quarts" and "Quarzt."


----------



## Mike Ibz

I have a first world problem. My Rolex AD called me to collect a new Sub, which I've been waiting on for some time. I might have to tell a little porky to the wife around the value of the SLA033 when it arrives in July as I will not gain the necessary nod of approval for 2 purchases within this amount of time in between of each other. I'm ashamed of myself but I think I can get away with it.


----------



## Degr8n8

Mike Ibz said:


> I have a first world problem. My Rolex AD called me to collect a new Sub, which I've been waiting on for some time. I might have to tell a little porky to the wife around the value of the SLA033 when it arrives in July as I will not gain the necessary nod of approval for 2 purchases within this amount of time in between of each other. I'm ashamed of myself but I think I can get away with it.


May God have mercy on your marriage.


----------



## ahonobaka

Mike Ibz said:


> I have a first world problem. My Rolex AD called me to collect a new Sub, which I've been waiting on for some time. I might have to tell a little porky to the wife around the value of the SLA033 when it arrives in July as I will not gain the necessary nod of approval for 2 purchases within this amount of time in between of each other. I'm ashamed of myself but I think I can get away with it.


Sell the sub if they do a redesign this year for Basel and upgrade to the new version if so! Sub over SLA033 for me every time tbh


----------



## huangcjz

ki6h said:


> Maybe movements powered by milk from dyslexic cows will drive the watch of the future. New technologies found by searching the Seiko USA web site include "Quarts" and "Quarzt."


Perhaps it'll be similar to them going back to their early branding of SEIKO QUARTZ QT, QR, and QZ for the anniversary of Quartz watches, but with T, S, and Z instead?



Mike Ibz said:


> I have a first world problem. My Rolex AD called me to collect a new Sub, which I've been waiting on for some time. I might have to tell a little porky to the wife around the value of the SLA033 when it arrives in July as I will not gain the necessary nod of approval for 2 purchases within this amount of time in between of each other. I'm ashamed of myself but I think I can get away with it.


This is where "It's just a Seiko" comes in handy.


----------



## Terry Lennox

When will we see this year's list of rumored Seiko models to be discontinued from Seiya Japan blog?


----------



## huangcjz

Terry Lennox said:


> When will we see this year's list of rumored Seiko models to be discontinued from Seiya Japan blog?


It was on Friday 23rd February for 2018: https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/sayonara

And on Saturday 4th March for 2017: https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/out-of-production-model

So I would assume that it would be soon-ish. Perhaps send him a message to ask?


----------



## Mike Ibz

ahonobaka said:


> Sell the sub if they do a redesign this year for Basel and upgrade to the new version if so! Sub over SLA033 for me every time tbh


I've waiting too long for the sub, I couldn't just sell it plus the AD kept the warranty card. Also history has shown that discontinued models will eventually rise in value.


----------



## mkeric1

Mike Ibz said:


> I have a first world problem. My Rolex AD called me to collect a new Sub, which I've been waiting on for some time. I might have to tell a little porky to the wife around the value of the SLA033 when it arrives in July as I will not gain the necessary nod of approval for 2 purchases within this amount of time in between of each other. I'm ashamed of myself but I think I can get away with it.


you need to tell her seiko is for her my girlfriend got a 43mm oris aquis few years back but being little too big for her i had to take it 
ps
we are not together anymore so maybe honesty is a better option


----------



## Toshk

Do what I do - tell her it’s just a Seiko  £300


----------



## mi6_

Mike Ibz said:


> I've waiting too long for the sub, I couldn't just sell it plus the AD kept the warranty card. Also history has shown that discontinued models will eventually rise in value.


The AD kept the warranty card???? It's your watch! You paid £5K for it. I would not have paid them a cent until you left with the warranty card in hand. You own the watch not them. Don't let a stupid dealer push you around. You better call Rolex and complain. That's unnaceptable.


----------



## valuewatchguy

mi6_ said:


> The AD kept the warranty card???? It's your watch! You paid £5K for it. I would not have paid them a cent until you left with the warranty card in hand. You own the watch not them. Don't let a stupid dealer push you around. You better call Rolex and complain. That's unnaceptable.


From what I hear that's common practice now for ROLEX.....one of the perks!

......and we complain about Seiko releasing a watch through Hodinkee.....hahaha!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Ibz

mi6_ said:


> The AD kept the warranty card???? It's your watch! You paid £5K for it. I would not have paid them a cent until you left with the warranty card in hand. You own the watch not them. Don't let a stupid dealer push you around. You better call Rolex and complain. That's unnaceptable.


I believe the instruction has come from Rolex themselves to deter the flippers.


----------



## Mike Ibz

Toshk said:


> Do what I do - tell her it's just a Seiko  £300


That was exactly my plan. There's no way she'll do the due diligence on the piece. God forgive me!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Wow, those look far better than the previous photos provided. They’re actually quite interesting. I’m intrigued. $500 intrigued? Probably not. 
But then again, I feel like the amount of vitriol aimed at Seiko for the LE Alpinist price and this mini turtle is ridiculous. Overpriced yes, but not grossly. You’re paying an LE price. I don’t think the prices are that outrageous, I’m just more annoyed everything has to be a LE these days that is really difficult for me to get unless I buy it through other, even more expensive channels, like flippers for profit on eBay and what not. I mean come one, the sarb017 was already a steal for what it is was selling for before, so I don’t think $650 is that crazy for a LE. Am I going to pay it? No. I honestly don’t find the blue that appealing, so I’m not willing to fork out the extra dough. I think an argument can be made though that for $650, it should at least include a bracelet.


----------



## mi6_

Mike Ibz said:


> I believe the instruction has come from Rolex themselves to deter the flippers.


No sorry that's simply not true. Show me where on Rolex's website it says the dealers retain the warranty card? That's like buying a car and the dealer keeping the title.

Many dealers do not hold onto the warranty card. It's your money so spend it how you like, but if I was paying that much for a watch I'd be walking out with the warranty card or I wouldn't be buying it.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Mike Ibz said:


> I believe the instruction has come from Rolex themselves to deter the flippers.


Rolex created this problem THEMSELVES by artificially strangling the supply of watches. Then they point the finger at opportunistic people who want to make a quick dollar. Maybe they should just stop playing games with supply. 


valuewatchguy said:


> From what I hear that's common practice now for ROLEX.....one of the perks!
> 
> ......and we complain about Seiko releasing a watch through Hodinkee.....hahaha!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk





mi6_ said:


> The AD kept the warranty card???? It's your watch! You paid £5K for it. I would not have paid them a cent until you left with the warranty card in hand. You own the watch not them. Don't let a stupid dealer push you around. You better call Rolex and complain. That's unnaceptable.


And situations like this are why I will never purchase a Rolex. Omega and GS have plenty of models in stock, and don't play these sophomoric games with their customers.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Ibz

I'm sure there are exceptions but all the AD's that I have spoken to prior to establishing the relationship with the one I've settled on; gave me advance warning that they will hold the warranty card. I find it unusual that it is such common working practice internationally and is not from Rolex-on-high.


----------



## huangcjz

Toshk said:


> Do what I do - tell her it's just a Seiko  £300


After all, it looks just like a SRP777, right? ;-P


----------



## kamonjj

Bought my sub at the end of December and they didn’t retain my card. They did ensure I removed most of the protective stickers though. Seems crazy to me people allow them to retain the card. I don’t think it’s legal.


----------



## JimmyMack75

huangcjz said:


> After all, it looks just like a SRP777, right? ;-P


Throw it in a Turtle box with the hang tag lol


----------



## hedd

kamonjj said:


> Bought my sub at the end of December and they didn't retain my card. They did ensure I removed most of the protective stickers though. Seems crazy to me people allow them to retain the card. I don't think it's legal.


Why do they do any of that? to keep people from flipping for profit?


----------



## squincher

Don't we have area for Rolex discussion......besides NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches?


----------



## depwnz

squincher said:


> Don't we have area for Rolex discussion......besides NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches?


more interesting than WHERES MY PUGOE REISSUE at this point


----------



## TwoDads

Where IS my Pogue reissue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

TwoDads said:


> Where IS my Pogue reissue?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

devmartin said:


> Thai turtles are out at the ADs today ending up going with the green. Cant wait for my overpriced turtle lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Congrats, i like the green too, actually really like both, these are beautiful watches.


----------



## ahonobaka

Mike Ibz said:


> I've waiting too long for the sub, I couldn't just sell it plus the AD kept the warranty card. Also history has shown that discontinued models will eventually rise in value.


Sorry didn't realize you were UK based; From what I've seen keeping the warranty card is common practice there which renders my point moot. Meant to say that the discontinued hype might raise the price so that it'd be worth selling and funding the SLA with down the line. And you could play your AD that you're also wanting to buy a new model (if released, and in a smaller size if rumors are correct) on top of what you already bought, relying on your established purchase history to ensure you get the newer sub. But yeah, too many conditionals and waiting. Time to play the "just a Seiko" card lol


----------



## yonsson

Mike Ibz said:


> I've waiting too long for the sub, I couldn't just sell it plus the AD kept the warranty card. Also history has shown that discontinued models will eventually rise in value.


UK in a nutshell.


----------



## yonsson

This is the third time that there’s been rumors that the skx007 has been discontinued, but this time I got the info from a reliable source. So... apparently the skx007 has been discontinued. Supposedly to be replaced by a 100m WR diver’s watch with 4R and display back. My guess it will looks closely to that smart bracelet SEIKO.


----------



## Galaga

yonsson said:


> This is the third time that there's been rumors that the skx007 has been discontinued, but this time I got the info from a reliable source. So... apparently the skx007 has been discontinued. Supposedly to be replaced by a 100m WR diver's watch with 4R and display back. My guess it will looks closely to that smart bracelet SEIKO.


What a dumb move if true.


----------



## yonsson

Galaga said:


> What a dumb move if true.


The source is solid so I fear it's true.


----------



## Galaga

yonsson said:


> The source is solid so I fear it's true.


I have one thankfully and she will never be sold. How about the SKX009?


----------



## yonsson

Galaga said:


> I have one thankfully and she will never be sold. How about the SKX009?


It's the same case so I assume all models with the skx007 case will get 4R and 100m wr. The case will stay the same so I assume the lower WR is only because of the see through case-back.


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno

Mike Ibz said:


> I've waiting too long for the sub, I couldn't just sell it plus the AD kept the warranty card. Also history has shown that discontinued models will eventually rise in value.


Of course keep the sub. As one watch need put it. This hobby has to hurt. If if doesn't take sacrifice then the piece is less worth owning...or something like that.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8

yonsson said:


> This is the third time that there's been rumors that the skx007 has been discontinued, but this time I got the info from a reliable source. So... apparently the skx007 has been discontinued. Supposedly to be replaced by a 100m WR diver's watch with 4R and display back. My guess it will looks closely to that smart bracelet SEIKO.


They need to discontinue the skx so that they can do a limited edition SLA reissue in the future.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

yonsson said:


> This is the third time that there's been rumors that the skx007 has been discontinued, but this time I got the info from a reliable source. So... apparently the skx007 has been discontinued. Supposedly to be replaced by a 100m WR diver's watch with 4R and display back. My guess it will looks closely to that smart bracelet SEIKO.


Wow my spidey sense must've been tingling because I just bought an 009 on a whim yesterday.

That's too bad that they're downgrading the SKX. You know, I really love Seiko divers but most of them are just way too big for my wrist. I've owned four turtles, three 62MAS, and one Baby MM300, and sold all of them because of the size. The SKX was really the only one that worked for me. It's sad to see it go.

I think that Seiko is phasing out all 7s watches that aren't under the Seiko 5 tag, and phasing out all 6R watches that aren't under either the Prospex Master Serties tag, or the Presage tag.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

yonsson said:


> This is the third time that there's been rumors that the skx007 has been discontinued, but this time I got the info from a reliable source. So... apparently the skx007 has been discontinued. Supposedly to be replaced by a 100m WR diver's watch with 4R and display back. My guess it will looks closely to that smart bracelet SEIKO.


Very strange rumour that its going to be replaced by a 100m non iso watch, thats hardly a replacement, very disappointing if thats the case..
Thats like replacing a submarine with a kayak and calling the kayak a replacement. Do you think the replacement talk is just watch enthusiast talk or presumption?
Could this 'replacement' just be another lesser watch that takes some designs from the SKX and people are presuming its a replacement?
Surely if they are going to replace a 200m diver they need to replace it with an actual dive watch thats 200m?
Not too many seiko divers get replacements that are lesser watches.


----------



## Tickstart

Yonsson don't you start now too!

And that is totally true degr9b8b8n98, SEIKO will totally "reissue" the SKX (which is equivalent to a 6105 really), an SLA007 for 5 grand in the future ='D They're pulling the plug now, sure they'll have to wait 40 years but it's an investment! (a dumb one though, as I think they're still selling well)

Nah, we don't need more SKX rumors.


----------



## Tickstart

Cobia said:


> Very strange rumour that its going to be replaced by a 100m non iso watch, thats hardly a replacement, very disappointing if thats the case..
> Thats like replacing a submarine with a kayak and calling the kayak a replacement. Do you think the replacement talk is just watch enthusiast talk or presumption?
> Could this 'replacement' just be another lesser watch that takes some designs from the SKX and people are presuming its a replacement?
> Surely if they are going to replace a 200m diver they need to replace it with an actual dive watch thats 200m?
> Not too many seiko divers get replacements that are lesser watches.


To be fair there are many divers that have gone, it's not a zero sum game. SEIKO still has the SRP-line, they are divers in the right price segment. The SKX deal is a little to good.

(And I'm thinking is this the right time to justify an SKX011 purchase..?) Yonsson explain what you're on about, what does this source say exactly?


----------



## Cocas

SARB017 green dial Alpinist starts selling again. Anyone grab one?


----------



## barutanseijin

yonsson said:


> This is the third time that there's been rumors that the skx007 has been discontinued, but this time I got the info from a reliable source. So... apparently the skx007 has been discontinued. Supposedly to be replaced by a 100m WR diver's watch with 4R and display back. My guess it will looks closely to that smart bracelet SEIKO.


Only the third? Surely there have been more SKX discontinuation threads than that.


----------



## Tickstart

barutanseijin said:


> Only the third? Surely there have been more SKX discontinuation threads than that.


The third _millionth_, obviously.


----------



## jason042779

Not sure why Seiko does display backs anyway, the basic 7s, 4r, 6r movements aren't much to look at. Solid caseback with wave logo is much cooler.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Daaammmnnnn, that thing has died more times than Keith Richards.


----------



## barutanseijin

jason042779 said:


> Not sure why Seiko does display backs anyway, the basic 7s, 4r, 6r movements aren't much to look at. Solid caseback with wave logo is much cooler.


I've heard it's to prevent fakes.


----------



## fluence4

jason042779 said:


> Not sure why Seiko does display backs anyway, the basic 7s, 4r, 6r movements aren't much to look at. Solid caseback with wave logo is much cooler.


Because they want to emphasize on that it is an automatic movement. For many a Seiko 5 (or 5 sports) or a Presage is their first mechanical watch. The easiest way to explain that to a non- wis customer is to show the open (see- through) caseback. Remember Seiko cares about us only when it comes to expensive divers, reissues and GS. In all other cases they aim for sales to the masses, who enter their shop in the Mall. The open caseback for 200-400 euro watch has a huge impact.

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

I heard the replacement for the SKX will be a Hodinkee exclusive released in limited amounts at a time.


----------



## 52hurtz

All hail the $4k SLA King SKX!! I, for one, welcome our new Seiko overlords.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

/OFF-TOPIC


Mike Ibz said:


> I've waiting too long for the sub, I couldn't just sell it plus the AD kept the warranty card...





valuewatchguy said:


> From what I hear that's common practice now for ROLEX...





Mike Ibz said:


> I believe the instruction has come from Rolex themselves to deter the flippers.





Mike Ibz said:


> I'm sure there are exceptions but all the AD's that I have spoken to prior to establishing the relationship with the one I've settled on; gave me advance warning that they will hold the warranty card. I find it unusual that it is such common working practice internationally and is not from Rolex-on-high.





kamonjj said:


> Bought my sub at the end of December and they didn't retain my card. They did ensure I removed most of the protective stickers though. Seems crazy to me people allow them to retain the card. I don't think it's legal.





ahonobaka said:


> Sorry didn't realize you were UK based; From what I've seen keeping the warranty card is common practice there which renders my point moot...


FWIW, I'm currently in the EU (Austria) and purchased my 126600 last year. My established AD informed me that "the new Rolex requirements" included:
1. buyer's name must be on the warranty card, no exceptions
2. All protective stickers must be removed
I certainly cannot speak about the UK but I would not be ok with any AD "holding on to" my Warranty card. For one, it's an international warranty and I can have my Rolex serviced (under warranty) by any official Rolex Service Center, globally. The period of the warranty may very well be Region-specific (for example, general products in the U.S. are warranted for one year whereas the EU specifies a period of two years for most products).

_Note-to-self: no watch-shopping on my next business trip to London..._ ;-)


----------



## Mike Ibz

Travelller said:


> FWIW, I'm currently in the EU (Austria) and purchased my 126600 last year. My established AD informed me that "the new Rolex requirements" included:
> 1. buyer's name must be on the warranty card, no exceptions
> 2. All protective stickers must be removed
> I certainly cannot speak about the UK but I would not be ok with any AD "holding on to" my Warranty card. For one, it's an international warranty and I can have my Rolex serviced (under warranty) by any official Rolex Service Center, globally. The period of the warranty may very well be Region-specific (for example, general products in the U.S. are warranted for one year whereas the EU specifies a period of two years for most products).
> 
> _Note-to-self: no watch-shopping on my next business trip to London..._ ;-)


Don't forget, they have to keep the bezel protector too.


----------



## kamonjj

Travelller said:


> /OFF-TOPIC
> 
> FWIW, I'm currently in the EU (Austria) and purchased my 126600 last year. My established AD informed me that "the new Rolex requirements" included:
> 1. buyer's name must be on the warranty card, no exceptions
> 2. All protective stickers must be removed
> I certainly cannot speak about the UK but I would not be ok with any AD "holding on to" my Warranty card. For one, it's an international warranty and I can have my Rolex serviced (under warranty) by any official Rolex Service Center, globally. The period of the warranty may very well be Region-specific (for example, general products in the U.S. are warranted for one year whereas the EU specifies a period of two years for most products).
> 
> _Note-to-self: no watch-shopping on my next business trip to London..._ ;-)


Funny part is, they let me keep the stickers which were removed. They bagged them up for me. I only had to remove some, but not all.



Mike Ibz said:


> Don't forget, they have to keep the bezel protector too.


They let me keep that too.

Some of these ADs are nuts.


----------



## valuewatchguy

kamonjj said:


> Funny part is, they let me keep the stickers which were removed. They bagged them up for me. I only had to remove some, but not all.
> 
> They let me keep that too.
> 
> Some of these ADs are nuts.


What's nuts is the consumers who put up with it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> This is the third time that there's been rumors that the skx007 has been discontinued, but this time I got the info from a reliable source. So... apparently the skx007 has been discontinued. Supposedly to be replaced by a 100m WR diver's watch with 4R and display back. My guess it will looks closely to that smart bracelet SEIKO.


I have also heard whispers of the SKX being replaced with a 4R model from a reliable source, but didn't know any other details than that. So... it sounds like a SEIKO 5 SPORTS diver model then. Hopefully it will be commensurately cheaper than the current SKX, too. ORIENT has divers' watches with display case-backs and 20 bar water resistance, IIRC, so it's technically feasible to make them - I guess it's just a choice on SEIKO's part.

Actually, with the SRP777 etc. being a successor to the 6306/9 case design, and the variants of the new 4R divers' watch we've seen so far being date-only, so more like a 7002 successor, I guess there's no true successor to the SKX itself!

I hope that there will be a square/rectangular indices dial variant too, as I missed out on the 7002 and SKX173.


----------



## Rocat

yonsson said:


> It's the same case so I assume all models with the skx007 case will get 4R and 100m wr. The case will stay the same so I assume the lower WR is only because of the see through case-back.


I could live with that change.

I don't dive and I've had plenty of good Seiko 5 models. An upgrade to the 4R with hacking and hand winding is just what this watch needs. For those that actually dive (or say they do) I can understand the loss of 20Bar being a hit to the heritage of this iconic case design. I do hope the case will not grow in size like most of the Seiko 5 Sport models have over the years. If it does, I'd assume it would look like the Deep Blue Nato300 which is way to big and has crap lume.


----------



## Rocat

Cobia said:


> Very strange rumour that its going to be replaced by a 100m non iso watch, thats hardly a replacement, very disappointing if thats the case..
> Thats like replacing a submarine with a kayak and calling the kayak a replacement. Do you think the replacement talk is just watch enthusiast talk or presumption?
> Could this 'replacement' just be another lesser watch that takes some designs from the SKX and people are presuming its a replacement?
> Surely if they are going to replace a 200m diver they need to replace it with an actual dive watch thats 200m?
> Not too many seiko divers get replacements that are lesser watches.


Cobia,

Maybe Seiko are thinking that the Turtle is the successor to the SKX. I mean, they sold a ton of them in the past few years. I know it's based off a completely different design but it does seem the Turtle is their entry level ISO Diver's watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy

I think the srpc mini turtles are a worthy successor to the SKX....same handset and all. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

More real-life photos of the Zimbe Mini Turtles - looks like they do have shiny/reflective dials under some lighting conditions - bleedin' gorgeous! I'm so tempted, but I can't afford one...:


----------



## Mr.Jones82

huangcjz said:


> More real-life photos of the Zimbe Mini Turtles - looks like they do have shiny dials under some lighting conditions - bleedin' gorgeous!:


Again, they look so much better in real life photos. Reminds me of ripples in water. Beautiful!


----------



## Degr8n8

huangcjz said:


> I have also heard whispers of the SKX being replaced with a 4R model from a reliable source, but didn't know any other details than that. So... it sounds like a SEIKO 5 SPORTS diver model then. Hopefully it will be commensurately cheaper than the current SKX, too. ORIENT has divers' watches with display case-backs and 20 bar water resistance, IIRC, so it's technically feasible to make them - I guess it's just a choice on SEIKO's part.
> 
> Actually, with the SRP777 etc. being a successor to the 6306/9 case design, and the variants of the new 4R divers' watch we've seen so far being date-only, so more like a 7002 successor, I guess there's no true successor to the SKX itself!


They may upgrade the movement but in doing so they will also sabotage the dial by putting an X on it. Might be worthwhile to invest in the current SKX line with the cleaner dial.


----------



## Rocat

Degr8n8 said:


> They may upgrade the movement but in doing so they will also sabotage the dial by putting an X on it. Might be worthwhile to invest in the current SKX line with the cleaner dial.


Seiko will not put an X on the dial of a 10Bar watch which is what this will become based on the earlier comments.


----------



## brandon\

huangcjz said:


> Hopefully it will be commensurately cheaper than the current SKX, too. ORIENT has divers' watches with display case-backs and 20 bar water resistance, IIRC, so it's technically feasible to make them - I guess it's just a choice on SEIKO's part.


It's completely possible. Both of these are 500M. And it's not like they're some bespoke watches made by magicians.


----------



## ahonobaka

SKX needs to be retired, let’s be honest lol. Sad it won’t have a direct 200m replacement but the Turtle has earned it’s keep and is really the successor here for entry level pro specs (see what I did there). I think the baby turtle would be popular if it weren’t for the price and date mag. At the end of the day though, the under $200 ISO diver range is covered


----------



## huangcjz

ahonobaka said:


> At the end of the day though, the under $200 ISO diver range is covered


By what from SEIKO, if the SKX is retired? I haven't seen a new SRP777 etc. or Mini Turtle for less than $200 USD.


----------



## Terry Lennox

The issue really would be the loss for the mod community. So many after market parts have been made for the SKX.

Although I suspect there are so many new 007/009's in warehouses and in stock at gray market dealers that it will be several years before they might be hard to find new. I mean look at how easily available "new with tags" SARB033/035/017 still are one year after they supposedly were discontinued.


----------



## huangcjz

The replacement is going to use exactly the same case, so all the same parts will work too - see the 4R wena wrist pro (10 bar due to display case-back), and the Subaru 360 Limited Edition (20 bar due to solid case-back), which used a SARB061 bezel on the same case. The dimensions are the same.


----------



## Rocat

huangcjz said:


> The replacement is going to use exactly the same case, so all the same parts will work too - see the 4R wena wrist pro (10 bar due to display case-back), and the Subaru 360 Limited Edition (20 bar due to solid case-back), which used a SARB061 bezel on the same case. The dimensions are the same.


I've just got to say, the Seiko Wena is one ugly watch. Lets hope that Seiko doen't use that dial and bezel in the SKX replacement.


----------



## yonsson

Cobia said:


> Very strange rumour that its going to be replaced by a 100m non iso watch, thats hardly a replacement, very disappointing if thats the case..
> Thats like replacing a submarine with a kayak and calling the kayak a replacement. Do you think the replacement talk is just watch enthusiast talk or presumption?
> Could this 'replacement' just be another lesser watch that takes some designs from the SKX and people are presuming its a replacement?
> Surely if they are going to replace a 200m diver they need to replace it with an actual dive watch thats 200m?
> Not too many seiko divers get replacements that are lesser watches.


I don't know if the new one will be a ISO6425-diver's watch, it can still be even if it's 100m WR. I'll ask SEIKO during Baselworld. All I heard was "same case, 100m WR, display case-back".


----------



## huangcjz

I don’t know about the dial and bezel insert, but I feel like it’s possible that SEIKO might use the seconds hand from the wena wrist pro. They seem to be going back to that arrow style of seconds hand, if you look at the leaked Save The Ocean III and Spring Drive divers’ watch. They also seem to be going back to the “x bar” pressure rating that they used to use more in the mid-2000s on some of their watches, rather than “x m” for some of their non-200 m divers’ watches, based on the “10 bar” and “20 bar” on the dials of the leaked Spring Drive Landmasters.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> I don't know about the dial and bezel insert, but I feel like it's possible that SEIKO might use the seconds hand from the wena wrist pro. They seem to be going back to that arrow style of seconds hand, if you look at the leaked Save The Ocean III and Spring Drive divers' watch. They also seem to be going back to the "x bar" pressure rating that they used to use more in the mid-2000s on some of their watches, rather than "x m" for some of their non-200 m divers' watches, based on the "10 bar" and "20 bar" on the dials of the leaked Spring Drive Landmasters.


If it's a diver, it's "m", if it's not a diver, it's "bar". I like that logic. All the "bar-models" have GMT or compass bezels and are therefore not ISO6425-diver's watches.


----------



## huangcjz

If it’s not ISO-compliant, I think it’ll be like the SKX031 and say “10 bar” on the dial. Now there’s a watch that SEIKO should re-issue, with its nice smaller size and applied dial markers!


----------



## brandon\

huangcjz said:


> By what from SEIKO, if the SKX is retired? I haven't seen a new SRP777 etc. or Mini Turtle for less than $200 USD.


Technically, the SKX isn't a sub-$200 watch. The retail is like $450 or whatever. So anything below retail is just market adjustments. Seiko isn't concerned with an ISO mechanical diver under $200.


----------



## mi6_

huangcjz said:


> By what from SEIKO, if the SKX is retired? I haven't seen a new SRP777 etc. or Mini Turtle for less than $200 USD.


You can't compare those watches. Both the new Turtle and mini-Turtle have way better finishing than an SKX and also a better movement with hacking and hand winding. The SKX is a relic from 1996. Be glad is stuck around as long as it did.


----------



## ahonobaka

huangcjz said:


> ahonobaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day though, the under $200 ISO diver range is covered
> 
> 
> 
> By what from SEIKO, if the SKX is retired? I haven't seen a new SRP777 etc. or Mini Turtle for less than $200 USD.
Click to expand...

You're right, my typo, should be $300. A loss for the market for sure if true but change is inevitable


----------



## huangcjz

mi6_ said:


> You can't compare those watches. Both the new Turtle and mini-Turtle have way better finishing than an SKX and also a better movement with hacking and hand winding. The SKX is a relic from 1996. Be glad is stuck around as long as it did.


The SKX was pre-ceded by the 7002, which itself was pre-ceded by the slim-case 6309, which all had a very similar case design, which was pre-ceded by the cushion-case 6309. I have a feeling that the 7548 was actually the first divers' watch to use that slim-case design, I think it was starting in 1978, before the slim-case 6309, I think it was starting in 1982, but I haven't checked the dates to be sure. If you think 1996 is a relic, the case design dates back to 1982 in mechanical watches, and 1978 in quartz ones! They're all a continuation in the same lineage.

I've never seen or handled a 6309/6 in real life, let alone an original one in nice condition, so I can't say how its finishing compares to the SRP777 etc. re-issues, but I would have assumed that they're all very similar from back then until now, through all the models in between, like the SKX? They're all aimed at the same audience and similar price-point. They look that way in photos to me.

Hacking and hand-winding doesn't matter that much, since the basic movement design of the 4R is the same as the 7000 it's based on, from 1969 (the 7002 in the diver line was a cheapened version, made starting in 1988) - it's always been there, just an available option of SEIKO's movements over time when you go higher-end within the same movement family design, from the 62 series (e.g. 6217 without vs. 6215/6/8 with hacking), to the 61 series (e.g. 6105A without vs. 6105B with hacking, and 614/5X with hacking and hand-winding), to the 63 series (e.g. 6309 without vs. 6306 with hacking), and now the 7000 series. The extra features are easy things to incorporate or retro-fit modularly into an existing movement design, and have no bearing on the quality or the accuracy of the basic movement design, which is the thing that makes it fundamentally better or worse or not.


----------



## Biggles3

appleb said:


> What's the msrp on the new green SRPD17K and yellow SRPD19K? I want to buy one, but obviously don't want to overpay by a huge margin.


I just sold two sets, price $999 including two watches, Paypal fees and EMS shipping. MSRP in Thailand 14900baht each ($475).

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

So SEIKO's just gonna stop their lineage here? In 2019? All it's divers, from 1962 to here. The SKX has no successor yet, sorry. It's not being discontinued.


----------



## huangcjz

The SRP777 is the SKX successor. They’ve had over-laps before, between the Sportsmatic SilverWave (1964-1966) and 62MAS, the slim-case and cushion-cased 6105s, and the cushion-case and slim-case 6309s. Also, when are you counting from? The 62MAS was 1965, the Seikomatic SilverWave was 1961, and the first Cronos Sea horse was 1960, AFAIK.


----------



## huangcjz

To whoever was asking recently for a Grand Seiko field-style watch, Seiya's been wishing for one too - he posted this last September: https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/i-would-love-for-grand-seiko-to-make-a-watch-like-this


----------



## davym2112

What happened to the rumored blue dial mm300 ? , are we still expecting it as basel

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

I guess so - it's meant to be SBDX025/SLA023. The black new MM300 is SBDX023/SLA021, the green one from last year is SBDX021/SLA019. The leaked stuff for this year's Baselworld are the Gundam Tuna Cans, SBDX027 (green) and SBDX029 (red), which I guess will be Japan-only, and the 6105 re-issue is SBDX031/SLA033, so it fits in model number-wise.


----------



## davym2112

huangcjz said:


> I guess so - it's meant to be SBDX025/SLA023. The black new MM300 is SBDX023/SLA021, the green one from last year is SBDX021/SLA019. The leaked stuff for this year's Baselworld are the Gundam Tuna Cans, SBDX027 (green) and SBDX029 (red), which I guess will be Japan-only, and the 6105 re-issue is SBDX031/SLA033, so it fits in model number-wise.


Thanks for that, been holding off on the black one .
Let's hope it isn't some garish sunburst dial

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

brandon\ said:


> Technically, the SKX isn't a sub-$200 watch. The retail is like $450 or whatever. So anything below retail is just market adjustments. Seiko isn't concerned with an ISO mechanical diver under $200.


It's under $200 in most stores in Japan.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> To whoever was asking recently for a Grand Seiko field-style watch, Seiya's been wishing for one too - he posted this last September: https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/i-would-love-for-grand-seiko-to-make-a-watch-like-this


Kind of goes against the grammar of design?


----------



## huangcjz

Yeah, it’s just what he wishes for, I don’t think he has any information that anything like that is coming.


----------



## Tickstart

Hah they sell the K-versions in japan?


----------



## huangcjz

Good spot. Cheaper, I would guess.


----------



## yonsson

Tickstart said:


> Hah they sell the K-versions in japan?


No .... Sherlock. skx007J has always been for export, that's why the dial has the "made in Japan" marks.


----------



## Tickstart

That's funny. People coveting the J because of its japaneseness, while the japanese wear the K.


----------



## yonsson

Tickstart said:


> That's funny. People coveting the J because of its japaneseness, while the japanese wear the K.


The only difference is that they are intended for different markets. They are all made in the same place.


----------



## Seppia

Which isn’t Japan IIRC


----------



## ffnc1020

It can say Japan as long as a Japanese national inspect it? Is that the criteria?


----------



## Seppia

Yes, IIRC the “made in Japan” is extremely lax, a plant in Malaysia with a Japanese manager qualifies. 

Pretty disappointing actually, but it is a commonly abused trick. 

For example, I asked MKII if their ready to wear watches are actually built on the territory of Japan or are just “made in Japan”, and obviously got a non-answer*, which makes me believe they’re made in Malaysia or other SE Asian country. 

*something along the lines of “our watches can carry the “made in Japan” label”


----------



## yonsson

Seppia said:


> Which isn't Japan IIRC


The 7S movement isn't produced in Japan, the 4R and 6R are produced in Japan. I've been told that the "made in Japan" SEIKOs are assembled in Japan. Markings are due to the import laws in some countries. Some SEIKO 5 models even have JAPAN written in bold letters on the clasp.

The Swiss criteria is much stricter, I believe it changed 2014-2015 or thereabouts.


----------



## ahonobaka

I’m trending towards the discontinued rumors being true given a few sources all pointing to the same message.


----------



## Mike Ibz

yonsson said:


> Kind of goes against the grammar of design?


Looks kind of boring. Can't see it happening thankfully. Still loving the new GS Elegance line. I'm holding steady for now but in the middle of the night I feel it calling me.


----------



## yonsson

Mike Ibz said:


> Looks kind of boring. Can't see it happening thankfully. Still loving the new GS Elegance line. I'm holding steady for now but in the middle of the night I feel it calling me.


Those are the first GS models with painted dials, right? 
That also goes against the grammar of design. I'm way too conservative to like them. They should have been under the Credor name imho.


----------



## Mike Ibz

yonsson said:


> Those are the first GS models with painted dials, right?
> That also goes against the grammar of design. I'm way too conservative to like them. They should have been under the Credor name imho.


Firstly image from Worn and Wound. The Grammar of design is followed in 3 out of 4 of it's principles here, however GS has opted for domed sapphire for its ability to distort. That being said; once you have established your design rules and mastered them - as GS has done, then they are yours to break. All the best designers do it.

And lets be honest. This watch is FREAKING GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> That also goes against the grammar of design. I'm way too conservative to like them. They should have been under the Credor name imho.


I quite like the curved case, which bends the guidelines of the Grammar of Design. Would having the CREDOR brand on them have whacked their price up? I don't really look into CREDOR, since it's so out of my price range. SEIKO made quite a few watches (some Grand Seiko and King Seiko models, etc.) which didn't follow the rules of the Grammar of Design back in the late 1960s and 1970s, too. These are much closer to the rules of Grammar of Design than some of those watches were.


----------



## Mike Ibz

Again, image from Worn and Wound. The ones with the painted indices do not adhere strictly to the reflective qualities that are a requisite for GS's design language. I might be wrong; but I believe the painted indices are built up with metallic powder. Which I think is a really smart way of adhering to the design language they set and yet still breaking the rules - in a way. I love the thinking and execution and the thing I'm worried about is that on the wrist it'll be a stunner.


----------



## yonsson

Mike Ibz said:


> Again, image from Worn and Wound. The ones with the painted indices do not adhere strictly to the reflective qualities that are a requisite for GS's design language. I might be wrong; but I believe the painted indices are built up with metallic powder. Which I think is a really smart way of adhering to the design language they set and yet still breaking the rules - in a way. I love the thinking and execution and the thing I'm worried about is that on the wrist it'll be a stunner.


It's said to be gold and platinum. I love the fact that Urushi has found it's way to GS, but that also means they can't apply the markers. So win some loose some, basically. To me that's a Credor with a GS logo.


----------



## Toothbras

huangcjz said:


> More real-life photos of the Zimbe Mini Turtles - looks like they do have shiny/reflective dials under some lighting conditions - bleedin' gorgeous! I'm so tempted, but I can't afford one...:


That yellow one looks awesome


----------



## Mike Ibz

Toothbras said:


> That yellow one looks awesome


I'm drawn to the green one - I can see the dial pattern more.


----------



## Mike Ibz

Duplicate.


----------



## Seppia

yonsson said:


> Those are the first GS models with painted dials, right?
> That also goes against the grammar of design. I'm way too conservative to like them. They should have been under the Credor name imho.


They look terrible in my opinion, aside from being way too big (a common theme with new high end seikos), the new logo kills it. 
The dial looks so unbalanced










The quartz GMTs compensate for almost all the terrible things seiko has dona lately though, I've seen the LE in Tokyo a few weeks ago and god does it look great.


----------



## yonsson

Seppia said:


> The quartz GMTs compensate for almost all the terrible things seiko has dona lately though, I've seen the LE in Tokyo a few weeks ago and god does it look great.


I had the yellow accents version for a few weeks. Too small for my taste and some quality issues but other than that a great looking watch.


----------



## Seppia

Could you please elaborate on the quality issues?
If you already wrote about them somewhere may I please ask you to point me in the right direction?
Thanks!


----------



## Impulse

brandon\ said:


> Technically, the SKX isn't a sub-$200 watch. The retail is like $450 or whatever. So anything below retail is just market adjustments. Seiko isn't concerned with an ISO mechanical diver under $200.


Correct. Same goes for the Monster, Alpinist and others when they were available.

IIRC, the SRP311 monster had an MSRP of 495USD? SRP581 monster was around 500 USD MSRP? The 017 Alpinist was around 625 or so...can't recall the info on the tags? We @ WUS were just accustomed to getting Seikos at prices way below MSRP.

Now, prices are holding at or closer to MSRP.

So it's not that Seiko is necessarily raising prices, it's more like we aren't getting the discounts we're used to.


----------



## MichaelKG

Rocat said:


> I could live with that change.
> 
> I don't dive and I've had plenty of good Seiko 5 models. An upgrade to the 4R with hacking and hand winding is just what this watch needs. For those that actually dive (or say they do) I can understand the loss of 20Bar being a hit to the heritage of this iconic case design. I do hope the case will not grow in size like most of the Seiko 5 Sport models have over the years. If it does, I'd assume it would look like the Deep Blue Nato300 which is way to big and has crap lume.


I could do without the SEIKO 5 logo which ruins the dial. It cheapens the watch because the design is ugly.

And I truly don't get the people who say the SKX needs to be retired because the turtle earned it's spot. Why can't you have both? The turtle is imho too big, SKX has a classic design and isn't too big (again imho).

Keep both and buy whatever you like.


----------



## MichaelKG

ahonobaka said:


> SKX needs to be retired, let's be honest lol. Sad it won't have a direct 200m replacement but the Turtle has earned it's keep and is really the successor here for entry level pro specs (see what I did there). I think the baby turtle would be popular if it weren't for the price and date mag. At the end of the day though, the under $200 ISO diver range is covered


Like this guy. Why does the SKX needs to be retired? Who cares? The differences between the SKX and the Turtle are obvious. Both can exist.


----------



## Toothbras

Mike Ibz said:


> I'm drawn to the green one - I can see the dial pattern more.


They both look way better than I'd imagine, that texture is super cool

Future Mr. 50k OoO


----------



## barutanseijin

ffnc1020 said:


> It can say Japan as long as a Japanese national inspect it? Is that the criteria?


No, definitely not for a watch sold in Japan. That's why they're selling the K version in Japan.


----------



## ahonobaka

MichaelKG said:


> Like this guy. Why does the SKX needs to be retired? Who cares? The differences between the SKX and the Turtle are obvious. Both can exist.


My dude it's a 23 year old design with a dated movement. Sure they can keep pumping them out to make straight profit as they've been doing but they've more than made up for the cost over the lifespan of the watch, and it no longer falls in line with their brand strategy to move "up market". Brands and products evolve; Do you still use the same tv you had 23 years ago? Did Seiko not discontinue the 6159, 6105, 6306/6309, etc etc?

Regardless, it's happening eventually, either this year or down the line. Not that it will immediately matter as there's at least a year or two supply still out there for sale.


----------



## barutanseijin

Seppia said:


> Yes, IIRC the "made in Japan" is extremely lax, a plant in Malaysia with a Japanese manager qualifies.
> 
> Pretty disappointing actually, but it is a commonly abused trick.
> 
> For example, I asked MKII if their ready to wear watches are actually built on the territory of Japan or are just "made in Japan", and obviously got a non-answer*, which makes me believe they're made in Malaysia or other SE Asian country.
> 
> *something along the lines of "our watches can carry the "made in Japan" label"


Please let this myth die.

The SKXs for the US market were labeled Made in Malaysia or Singapore because that's where they were made. American law is fairly strict about this (so is Japanese law.)

It is American law that applies if something is imported into the US. MKII couldn't legally label their watches as them as "made in Japan" if they weren't. Now maybe they do anyway, but i'm not qualified to say one way or another.


----------



## barutanseijin

yonsson said:


> Mike Ibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks kind of boring. Can't see it happening thankfully. Still loving the new GS Elegance line. I'm holding steady for now but in the middle of the night I feel it calling me.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the first GS models with painted dials, right?
Click to expand...

From the 1974 catalog :


----------



## huangcjz

barutanseijin said:


> From the 1974 catalog :


The 5646-7040's Arabic numerals are definitely applied, not painted on, and I think the dial is textured in the usual way, by stamping, not painted?


----------



## huangcjz

MichaelKG said:


> I truly don't get the people who say the SKX needs to be retired because the turtle earned it's spot. Why can't you have both? The turtle is imho too big, SKX has a classic design and isn't too big (again imho).


Up until the introduction of the 7S26 and the Monster in 1996, I believe that SEIKO only had one basic design of automatic 150/200 m divers' watch (excepting different colour variants of the same design), which would be replaced by a successor every so often, hence the "unbroken lineage" from the early 1960s, so the discussion is about which one is The One, the true successor to the SKX in that lineage? (62MAS -> 6105 -> 6306/9 -> 7002 -> SKX) There might be other watches in addition, but which is the single, central main-line divers' watch which is the true successor to the blood-line?



ahonobaka said:


> My dude it's a 23 year old design with a dated movement. Sure they can keep pumping them out to make straight profit as they've been doing but they've more than made up for the cost over the lifespan of the watch, and it no longer falls in line with their brand strategy to move "up market". Brands and products evolve; Do you still use the same tv you had 23 years ago? Did Seiko not discontinue the 6159, 6105, 6306/6309, etc etc?
> 
> Regardless, it's happening eventually, either this year or down the line. Not that it will immediately matter as there's at least a year or two supply still out there for sale.


It's a classic 41-year-old design, and they brought back the even older 43-year-old 6306/9 design!


----------



## huangcjz

I’ve just seen a rumor/teaser/leak from a credible source that there’s going to be a Quartz-Astron 35SQ re-issue this year. Not a big surprise, but it’s nice to get confirmation. No further details yet, but they should hopefully come soon-ish. I hope that they might come out with more affordable versions of it too!


----------



## ahonobaka

huangcjz said:


> It's a classic 41-year-old design, and they brought back the even older 43-year-old 6306/9 design!


lol my friend I'm only talking specifically regarding the current iteration of SKX007/009 but yes the case shape etc. date back to even before that with the 6309-729X and so forth. Point being that the current iteration has been unchanged for 23 years (don't call me out on the A and B movements lol) and that historically it's natural order for Seiko to discontinue watches. The current turtle may or may not be the direct descendant, but based strictly on market performance and where it falls in the product range, there is no need for Seiko to keep producing the SKX given the success of the Turtle series.


----------



## barutanseijin

huangcjz said:


> barutanseijin said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the 1974 catalog :
> 
> 
> 
> The 5646-7040's Arabic numerals are definitely applied, not painted on, and I think the dial is textured in the usual way, by stamping, not painted?
Click to expand...

You're right. That catalog image is pretty low res.

But what about the 564x-5010 Roman numeral dials?


----------



## huangcjz

barutanseijin said:


> But what about the 564x-5010 Roman numeral dials?


I suppose the distinction there is between "printed" for the vintage ones, and "painted" (I guess made up by layers of paint applied by hand?) for these new ones.


----------



## jkingrph

I have a SARX029 Urushi, the dial is black lacquer and the product description states the Roman numerals are painted on with a white paint, although they look silver to me. I am guessing that there must be several layers because they look 3 dimensional. 

The SARX049& SARX051 both have an enamel, and I presume it means porcelain enamel dial and specs state the numerals are painted on in 10 layers. On this dial I presume that they are fired to make the numerals integral with the dial face. Again they are raised enough to give dimensional depth.


----------



## jkingrph

I have a SARX029 Urushi, the dial is black lacquer and the product description states the Roman numerals are painted on with a white paint, although they look silver to me. I am guessing that there must be several layers because they look 3 dimensional. 

The SARX049& SARX051 both have an enamel, and I presume it means porcelain enamel dial and specs state the numerals are painted on in 10 layers. On this dial they are fired to make the numerals integral with the dial face. Again they are raised enough to give dimensional depth.


----------



## yonsson

Seppia said:


> Could you please elaborate on the quality issues?
> If you already wrote about them somewhere may I please ask you to point me in the right direction?
> Thanks!


The applied indices were not perfect.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> I've just seen a rumor/teaser/leak from a credible source that there's going to be a Quartz-Astron 35SQ re-issue this year. Not a big surprise, but it's nice to get confirmation. No further details yet, but they should hopefully come soon-ish. I hope that they might come out with more affordable versions of it too!


The 9F reissue can be had for ~$4500-5000. I imagine a new version would be crazy expensive.


----------



## yonsson

barutanseijin said:


> You're right. That catalog image is pretty low res.
> But what about the 564x-5010 Roman numeral dials?











Pretty cool though.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> The 9F reissue can be had for ~$4500-5000. I imagine a new version would be crazy expensive.


I know, I'm sure than any flagship re-issue(s) will be made of precious metal and/or exotic materials as the previous ones have been, but I meant that I hope that SEIKO will do more affordable versions in addition to any flagship re-issue(s), following the trend they've had the last couple of years with their flagship historical divers' watches re-issues. They did do a watch which was a homage to/modern re-interpretation of the non-18K yellow gold version of the 35SQ a decade ago, which was more affordable, but it was a massive 43 mm, which was not really in the spirit of the original, and only 300 pieces, very limited, just like the precious metal/exotic material re-issues of the 35SQ have been, so I haven't managed to get one yet.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> I know, I'm sure than any flagship re-issue(s) will be made of precious metal and/or exotic materials as the previous ones have been, but I meant that I hope that SEIKO will do more affordable versions in addition to any flagship re-issue(s), following the trend they've had the last couple of years with their flagship historical divers' watches re-issues. They did do a watch which was a homage to/modern re-interpretation of the non-18K yellow gold version of the 35SQ a decade ago, which was more affordable, but it was a massive 43 mm, which was not really in the spirit of the original, and only 300 pieces, very limited, just like the precious metal/exotic material re-issues of the 35SQ have been, so I haven't managed to get one yet.











Are you talking about the black 9F Astron? 200 of those were made and I wouldn't call it affordable.


----------



## Mike Ibz

barutanseijin said:


> From the 1974 catalog :


Well, that's me put in my place. Although in my defence (time to back track!) I meant I can't see GS doing it now. However I have been reminded by your reply that something like this could of course be issued via a heritage line or re-issue.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> Are you talking about the black 9F Astron? 200 of those were made and I wouldn't call it affordable.


No, that was what I was referring to by the "exotic material" re-issue, which is, as you say, not affordable. That case shape design's still based on the 18K yellow gold 35-9000 model of the 35SQ case shape design. I was talking about something based on the stainless steel model of the 35SQ.


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno

Seppia said:


> Yes, IIRC the "made in Japan" is extremely lax, a plant in Malaysia with a Japanese manager qualifies.
> 
> Pretty disappointing actually, but it is a commonly abused trick.
> 
> For example, I asked MKII if their ready to wear watches are actually built on the territory of Japan or are just "made in Japan", and obviously got a non-answer*, which makes me believe they're made in Malaysia or other SE Asian country.
> 
> *something along the lines of "our watches can carry the "made in Japan" label"


Very enlightening thanks. I have a K mini turtle in the post. Which makes me feel better 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv

Seppia said:


> They look terrible in my opinion, aside from being way too big (a common theme with new high end seikos), the new logo kills it.
> The dial looks so unbalanced


Couldn't agree more.

It's got me baffled how they don't address the large ocean of nothing in the bottom half of the dial. It's a bloody obvious and simple fix: move the 'GS' down one line to where the 'Grand Seiko' is currently positioned (or a tad higher), then move that latter text to the appropriate spot on the bottom half (i.e. not a bee's dick distance from the 6 o'clock marker like they'd likely do).

This stuff is so obvious I'd expect someone in early high school to be able to figure it out.


----------



## ThomasH

.

You folks would prefer it look like this? :think:










- Thomas

.


----------



## Merv

Move 'Grand Seiko' a little higher.


----------



## Merv

Actually, move the 'Grand Seiko' to the top half, on its own. Then move the 'GS' to the bottom half, with a star under it, like they did for that limited edition quartz a couple years back...that looked cool.


----------



## ThomasH

.

Okay, you wanted the Grand Seiko text a little higher?

*v2*









Is that higher enough?

 . 

You wanted to see the "GS" and text swapped?

*v3*









 . 

You wanted a little star?

*v4*









 . 

Woohoo! :-D

- Thomas

 .


----------



## manofrolex

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> You folks would prefer it look like this? :think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Thomas
> 
> .


----------



## yonsson

Merv said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> It's got me baffled how they don't address the large ocean of nothing in the bottom half of the dial. It's a bloody obvious and simple fix: move the 'GS' down one line to where the 'Grand Seiko' is currently positioned (or a tad higher), then move that latter text to the appropriate spot on the bottom half (i.e. not a bee's dick distance from the 6 o'clock marker like they'd likely do).
> 
> This stuff is so obvious I'd expect someone in early high school to be able to figure it out.


So no Patek's for you then.


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> So no Patek's for you then.


You count me out of the Patek running as well


----------



## Merv

yonsson said:


> So no Patek's for you then.


Correct, no interest. My SARX 033 has better dial symmetry than that GS.


----------



## ahonobaka

Forgive me for jumping in on the logo talk (dead horse two years in lol) but I’d love to see only gothic font “Grand Seiko” like on the historical first GS and whatever else text at the bottom, or none at all. Would look pretty bad ass if anyone wants to photoshop!


----------



## Merv

ThomasH said:


> You wanted a little star?
> 
> *v4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Woohoo! :-D
> 
> - Thomas
> 
> .


That looks top notch. Love your work. |>

We could make beautiful music together my friend.

Now try V5......for the Grand Seiko text, remove the word Seiko and insert 'Merv'. Change GS to GM.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> Okay, you wanted the Grand Seiko text a little higher?
> 
> *v2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that higher enough?
> 
> .
> 
> You wanted to see the "GS" and text swapped?
> 
> *v3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You wanted a little star?
> 
> *v4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Woohoo! ?
> 
> - Thomas
> 
> . I like the star on the LE 9f's too, but the symbolism of the 5 point star for +-5spy goes out the window. Seems a bit arbitrary to slap it on there.
> Either way, I prefer the new dial layout. The less text on a dial the better. Cartier's quartz models don't have any text below. Citizen's ultra thin Super Titanium high end quartz doesn't have text below. Those are just a few that come to mind. I actually feel that it should be GS at the top, minus the Grand Seiko below. I understand the balance and symmetry arguments, but I think the main issue is that people are just accustomed to seeing superfluous text at the bottom and find it jarring without it. If you really think about it, it is odd that people even desire branding and text. You are essentially asking to be a walking billboard. Branding and text don't do you any favors (unless it serves as a status symbol for you, which in that case don't buy a GS), and rarely imho add to the aesthetics of a watch. GS produces some beautiful and unique dials. It is nice to not have it disrupted by a sales pitch. Only their quartz (not GMT's) watches and hand winders are naked below, the rest should satiate those lusting for text or "balance".


----------



## Mike Ibz

I'm sorry to go off topic but I've had enough of this. Can someone on this group or at WUS please tell me why the number of my posts have been reduced to 40? I had over a hundred and then it was reduced to about 70. I then get over 100 again and I'm reduced to 40. Why? 

I'm about to leave this site and go to another forum as I'm starting to feel like someone is yanking my chain here?


----------



## Galaga

Mike Ibz said:


> I'm sorry to go off topic but I've had enough of this. Can someone on this group or at WUS please tell me why the number of my posts have been reduced to 40? I had over a hundred and then it was reduced to about 70. I then get over 100 again and I'm reduced to 40. Why?
> 
> I'm about to leave this site and go to another forum as I'm starting to feel like someone is yanking my chain here?


I had close to 40,000 then I put my glasses on and realised it was only 4000.


----------



## WeirdGuy

That white GS is awesome.


----------



## Mike Ibz

I have no idea what's going with WUS as this is the 2nd time this has happened to me I can only assume someone at WUS doesn't like what I've said or how I've said; which is not warranted.


----------



## manofrolex

Mike Ibz said:


> I have no idea what's going with WUS as this is the 2nd time this has happened to me I can only assume someone at WUS doesn't like what I've said or how I've said; which is not warranted.


Hum ...


----------



## cel4145

Impulse said:


> Correct. Same goes for the Monster, Alpinist and others when they were available.
> 
> IIRC, the SRP311 monster had an MSRP of 495USD? SRP581 monster was around 500 USD MSRP? The 017 Alpinist was around 625 or so...can't recall the info on the tags? We @ WUS were just accustomed to getting Seikos at prices way below MSRP.
> 
> *Now, prices are holding at or closer to MSRP.*
> 
> So it's not that Seiko is necessarily raising prices, it's more like we aren't getting the discounts we're used to.


I'm not getting the sense that is true about pricing.

I have bought two Seikos in the last couple of months: the SRPD09 and SZSC005. Both for significantly below MSRP. I know someone else who picked up a new Fuyugeshiki from an AD for <$300 this past week. Just gotta look for the deals, and sometimes it takes some patience before a Seiko model drops in price.


----------



## huangcjz

Mike Ibz said:


> I have no idea what's going with WUS as this is the 2nd time this has happened to me I can only assume someone at WUS doesn't like what I've said or how I've said; which is not warranted.


I think it's just when we post duplicates by accident - only mods have to power to delete posts, so when that happens, the post count drops. Since there tends to be at least one duplicate for pretty much every post posted, it's natural that the post count will at least halve when the duplicates are cleared up. Also, if new posters post too often too quickly, they assume that they're doing it to drive their post count up just so they can use the sales forum, so they reduce your post count so it's harder to get to that 100 post threshold you need as quickly. The rules say: "Speed posting with the aim of reaching 100 posts will result in access to the Sales Corner being removed and the members post count will be adjusted. Superfluous posts will be regarded as spam and deleted. What constitutes speed posting is at the discretion of the WatchUSeek Admins and Moderating team.", under number 7 here: https://www.watchuseek.com/forum-rules-and-guidelines/
They might delete your posts on this subject, since they're off-topic. I'm pretty new here, but I can't say I've ever paid that much attention to my post count and if it's ever gone down or not. I've only used the sales corner once, to buy a watch, and I never sell any watches, so it's never affected me.


----------



## Impulse

cel4145 said:


> I'm not getting the sense that is true about pricing.
> 
> I have bought two Seikos in the last couple of months: the SRPD09 and SZSC005. Both for significantly below MSRP. I know someone else who picked up a new Fuyugeshiki from an AD for <$300 this past week. Just gotta look for the deals, and sometimes it takes some patience before a Seiko model drops in price.


Of course - it most certainly can be done, with patience and timing.

I guess I should have said that certain models like Monster and Alpinist seem to be holding close to MSRP? Folks say the SPB089 was overpriced at 600 USD.....but keep in mind that that watch was sold _AT MSRP_. IIRC, Had that happened for the SARB017 Alpinist, we'd have had to pay 575-595 (can't recall the exact price) since that was the MSRP for that watch (_and I'm talking about pre-discontinuation here, *not* now, where 017 prices have skyrocketed_).

The only reason we got the 017 at 300-400 USD was due to dealer discounts.

The new 6r monster holds at 600-650 or so USD right? The 4R36 SRP581 had an MSRP of around 585-595 or so....so technically, the new monster is priced similarly. We're just not getting the discounts.


----------



## walrusmonger

The SARB017 had a US MSRP of $500 for the small batch that apparently only sold here for a very limited time. The $600 limited edition SPB089 has a significantly better strap, plus the dial is limited to under 2,000 units, so a $50 price bump for the better strap and $50 bump for the limited dial is not crazy.

It is hard to stomach paying MSRP for a Seiko when you've been able to secure similar models for 20-30% off. It's also interesting to see how Seiko USA offering more of these JDM style releases impacts the larger market. Will resellers like Seiya become more aggressive with pricing? I would much rather purchase from a local AD than deal with a Japanese warranty if there are any issues.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

^ I agree, the warranty issue is the main thing with JDM watches. I've owned several, but have been lucky as they've all been extremely reliable. But it only takes on lemon...


----------



## huangcjz

walrusmonger said:


> I would much rather purchase from a local AD than deal with a Japanese warranty if there are any issues.


SEIKO warranties are global. If the SEIKO Service Centre in your country doesn't have the parts to service a JDM (or other territory-exclusive) watch, they will order them from Japan. If they can't service the movement or case, then they will send it to SEIKO in Japan on your behalf to have it done there. It says "watches that have been purchased overseas or were not part of a UK range may take longer to complete if parts are required to be sourced." on this PDF (see under "Turnaround times for repairs" on the second page), so they definitely service them: http://misc.seiko.co.uk/PublicPriceList-Seiko-201803.pdf

There are plenty of people who buy watches while they are abroad on holiday.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> SEIKO warranties are global. If the SEIKO Service Centre in your country doesn't have the parts to service a JDM (or other territory-exclusive watch), they will order them from Japan. If they can't service the movement or case, then they will send the watch to SEIKO in Japan on your behalf to have it done there. It says "watches that have been purchased overseas or were not part of a UK range may take longer to complete if parts are required to be sourced." on this PDF (see the second page, after the price list), so they definitely service them: http://misc.seiko.co.uk/PublicPriceList-Seiko-201803.pdf


Kind of true, it not ALL SEIKO warranties. There are some area specific warranties.


----------



## yonsson

SBDY031


----------



## huangcjz

The person who was worrying about the STO IIIs not being so special any more when it wasn't clear that they had their own special dial rather than a regular sunburst can rest easy now! Nice to see a different STO dial, I think I like it even better than the first one! Looks like an interesting asymmetrical counter-weight shape on the second hand, maybe kind of like a spear used for sustainable spear-fishing, to be in keeping with the sustainable Save The Ocean theme? Or a fish tail, like the Zimbe logo? I don't remember seeing many asymmetrical seconds hands before, apart for the special "5" counter-weights they had on some Limited/Special Edition SEIKO 5s and the car one on that Subaru 360 watch, apart from on crazy stuff like GALANTEs.

I'm glad that I didn't succumb to the temptation to get an STO 1 now, since they're so cheap, though I prefer the brighter blue first 20 section on the bezel insert of the STO 1 than the dark grey/black it looks like on this one. It also looks like the first 20 on the bezel insert has the same sort of concentric-ring texturing they did to the inserts on the PROSPEX Street Series Solar Tuna Cans, to catch the light a bit more. It looks like the STO III doesn't have the darker bezel and crown from the STO 1 unfortunately from the images, which was a touch that gave the STO 1 a bit more personality.

I know I'm the opposite to most people here, but I wish it came on a rubber strap instead of a stainless steel bracelet, in order to make it cheaper. I wish that SEIKO had options for which straps/bracelets you want a watch to come with on all of their watches. Like with some of the limited/special editions which come with both a strap and a bracelet - I'd rather have just a strap and save some money by choosing to forgo the additional bracelet. Modern bracelets are far too heavy and chunky for me.


----------



## squincher

yonsson said:


> SBDY031


Did those wacky Seiko designers put a shark fin by the 8:00 marker?


----------



## walrusmonger

Looks like a fin! Lol


----------



## johnMcKlane

squincher said:


> Did those wacky Seiko designers put a shark fin by the 8:00 marker?


chasing that turtle


----------



## Bbeef

Rocat said:


> Degr8n8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They may upgrade the movement but in doing so they will also sabotage the dial by putting an X on it. Might be worthwhile to invest in the current SKX line with the cleaner dial.
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko will not put an X on the dial of a 10Bar watch which is what this will become based on the earlier comments.
Click to expand...

They do
https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/srpb61k1


----------



## huangcjz

Bbeef said:


> They do https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/srpb61k1


That's not a divers' watch which is part of the PROSPEX SEA collection though, it's a pilots' watch which is under the PROSPEX SKY collection:

https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/sky

https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex


----------



## Tickstart

Oh man what a silly dial.


----------



## Tickstart

Why don't they make an orange turtle? Like the SKX011?


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tickstart said:


> Why don't they make an orange turtle? Like the SKX011?


Waiting to make a 7th anniversary LE of 2023 pieces

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## royalenfield

valuewatchguy said:


> Waiting to make a 7th anniversary LE of 2023 pieces
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


LOL


----------



## huangcjz

Tickstart said:


> Oh man what a silly dial.


Which watch are you talking about? The SRPB61 or the STO III? If the SRPB61, then I agree - all that massive empty space in the middle of the dial, since the watch is over-sized. I like the STO III's dial, though.


----------



## yonsson

squincher said:


> Did those wacky Seiko designers put a shark fin by the 8:00 marker?


How can you not like that? It's a pretty cool and complex dial for a $500 watch... And the shark fin seconds hand looks cool as well.


----------



## squincher

yonsson said:


> How can you not like that? It's a pretty cool and complex dial for a $500 watch... And the fun seconds hand looks cool as well.


I do like it.


----------



## Tickstart

SEIKO Mickey Mouse watch next? In that case, I prefer a Tom & Jerry theme. Or Wile E Coyote.

Oh they already made a MM watch, se på fan


----------



## huangcjz

Video of the Zimbe Mini/Baby Turtles - the segment with them starts at 4:14 until 13:40 (he shows some other watches before that), if the embedded time-stamp doesn't work. The video shows how the dials' appearance changes with the changing angle of incident light - they're definitely reflective. The dial of the green one is kind of a jade green. Not sure if I like the brighter, grassy green on the bezel insert, though. I really quite like the Zimbe logo laser-etched onto the case-back, I've never noticed it before because none of the previous Zimbes interested me enough to take a closer look at them. I like how the guy describes the dial text as a "Christmas tree"/pyramid arrangement, it makes it sound very nice. He has a television/radio announcer's voice, too. He shows the lume colour against the dial colour of the yellow one, too, which he bought. He also shows some close-up macro shots of the dial textures. He said he visited Kuala Lumpur but made no mention of Thailand, strangely enough, and just called them "Asia"/"South East Asia" models:







yonsson said:


> ...


Yonsson, I think the dial on these looks to be the standard dial size, it's just that the chapter ring is more vertical on these vs. more angled/sloped on the 6309 re-issue (the guy in the video shows a mini one side-by-side with a 6309 re-issue), so if you really wanted one but think the case is too small, you could get one and just get its dial out and stick it into a different case. Would avoid the red accents too, if you're not into that.


----------



## ahonobaka

^Watches should be fun and STO helps charity, I take no issue here! Was going to drop on the STOIII actually, but am curious to see if we really will get that "lower end" Prospex'd 6105 modern reinterpretation. Many will call it sacriledge and complain about the PS"X" and hands, but I would buy that in a hearbeat:

Mockup by tantakian

__
http://instagr.am/p/BumI6IZnfn1/

Re: Thai LE mini turtles, damn I have to say the dial work looks excellent for the price point...


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> Yonsson, I think the dial on these looks to be the standard dial size, it's just that the chapter ring is more vertical on these vs. more angled/sloped on the 6309 re-issue (the guy in the video shows a mini one side-by-side with a 6309 re-issue), so if you really wanted one but think the case is too small, you could get one and just get its dial out and stick it into a different case. Would avoid the red accents too, if you're not into that.


As with pretty much any 7S, 4R, 6R, 8L watch. It would be a cool mod for sure.


----------



## yonsson

ahonobaka said:


> ^Watches should be fun and STO helps charity, I take no issue here! Was going to drop on the STOIII actually, but am curious to see if we really will get that "lower end" Prospex'd 6105 modern reinterpretation. Many will call it sacriledge and complain about the PS"X" and hands, but I would buy that in a hearbeat:
> 
> Mockup by tantakian
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BumI6IZnfn1/
> 
> Re: Thai LE mini turtles, damn I have to say the dial work looks excellent for the price point...


Will anyone tell on me if I go to the booth on Wednesday and post pics here one day ahead of the press conference?


----------



## oakwood

Seppia said:


> They look terrible in my opinion, aside from being way too big (a common theme with new high end seikos), the new logo kills it.
> The dial looks so unbalanced





Merv said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> It's got me baffled how they don't address the large ocean of nothing in the bottom half of the dial.


Oh man, do yourselves a big favor and DO NOT look into classic dress watches.
You'll have a nervous breakdown judging by how strongly you feel about empty bottom dials.


----------



## huangcjz

oakwood said:


> Oh man, do yourselves a big favor and DO NOT look into classic dress watches. You'll have a nervous breakdown judging by how strongly you feel about empty bottom dials.


Luckily, SEIKO always put something in the bottom half of their dials, ever since 1950, if not before!  (They were not so consistent with this in the 1940s and earlier, when their watches had small-seconds sub-dials taking up that space, rather than centre-seconds. They did this with most watches apart from a small proportion of their quartz stuff in the late 1970s and later.)









I wish they brought back their "S" snake (usually golden and raised, as you see above, which I prefer, though back then I think it was stamped rather than applied, later sometimes just printed in black) + SEIKO in that type-face underneath logo from the early-to-mid 1950s, like Tissot does now with their vintage script logo on their heritage pieces - it's so elegant. If you look at the SARW027, the massive, blocky current logo appears so out-of-place compared to that on the original watch that it was commemorating: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/t...atic-60th-anniversary-limited-edition-sarw027


----------



## ahonobaka

yonsson said:


> ]
> Will anyone tell on me if I go to the booth on Wednesday and post pics here one day ahead of the press conference?


What's a press conference?...

;D


----------



## Seppia

oakwood said:


> Oh man, do yourselves a big favor and DO NOT look into classic dress watches.
> You'll have a nervous breakdown judging by how strongly you feel about empty bottom dials.
> 
> View attachment 13971219


Don't know about you, but I see a massive difference in style and class between the two watches.

The VC is overall more empty/light, the logos are less intrusive, there are no subdials.

It's a much cleaner look in general, I really don't see how you can compare the two.


----------



## huangcjz

Is there anyone who understands Thai here who could help us? They might be able to translate some information for us all... It's not written, so I can't just use an online translation service. Send me a PM, please? (It's not about ordering the Zimbe Mini Turtles - I'm not asking for help for myself or about ordering anything.)


----------



## depwnz

huangcjz said:


>


Wow this guy has the voice of a BBC Radio personality. Great video, subscribed!


----------



## Cobia

depwnz said:


> Wow this guy has the voice of a BBC Radio personality. Great video, subscribed!


Yeah agree, often thought that, he does good reviews too, one of the best voices on youtube.


----------



## Toshk

SCXP155


----------



## Toshk

One of the LE variants


----------



## oakwood

Seppia said:


> Don't know about you, but I see a massive difference in style and class between the two watches.
> 
> The VC is overall more empty/light, the logos are less intrusive, there are no subdials.
> 
> It's a much cleaner look in general, I really don't see how you can compare the two.


Well you were talking about how "the new logo" unbalances the dial.
The logos being less obtrustive on the VC doesn't ring true to me. They're roughly the same size, position, and style.
And that same subdial layout + empty bottom dial is very much a staple of classic watches too.


----------



## huangcjz

Toshk said:


> SCXP155


Wow, they're doing a re-issue of the classic 4S15 SUS field watch from October 1995 (SCFF001, 4S15-7020), and it's actually almost the same size as the original?! (I think it's 1 mm bigger in diameter than the original). 35 mm diameter, 41.1 mm lug-to-lug, 9.7 mm thickness. I don't think anyone expected this, but this is sure to be popular, so it makes sense. (In before some people are complaining that they should have up-sized it to fit in with modern tastes.) They also thankfully kept the SEIKO logo small instead of up-sizing it like they've done with most of their other recent watches - it's actually less bold on this re-issue than on the originals!

It's a nano universe Special Edition, but some colours are not Limited Editions, so hopefully it won't be too hard to get a hold of. It says "This product is only available at certain stores. ※ We start reception desk advance reception start (pre-orders) on 14th March at nano-universe ※ We start reception desk reservation (pre-orders) in shop of whole country on 1st April". So the Special Editions are available first at nano-universe, but will be available for pre-order from other stores in Japan a couple of weeks later, whereas the Limited Edition ones will be available exclusively at nano-universe, with only 300 pieces of each. They will go on sale on Friday 19th April. SCXP155 is 20,000 JPY + tax.

7N01 quartz movement - of course, most people would rather this be automatic, but I guess quartz keeps it affordable, and makes it a different option to the originals - and 10 atm water resistance, like the originals. It's more affordable than the original was at launch (30,000 JPY) - as it should be, being quartz instead of automatic - and much less than the crazy prices (multiples of the original price) that the originals go for now-a-days. They're actually aimed at the same young market as the original SUS models were (see the nano-universe collaboration), so affordability is important. Praise be to SEIKO! It's just a shame that there's no date like on the original (but I guess that makes the design cleaner and a bit different to the originals on the other hand), and no silver sunburst dial colour model like the original (SCFF003), too. I prefer the cleaner matching-colour "S" on the dial of these to the red one on the originals, though. Straps are silicone for the 155 and 157, or woven nylon of matching colours for all the others, as you can see in the images:

The other models:
SCXP157, whole dial Lumibright!, silicone strap, non-limited, 21,000 JPY + tax:








SCXP158, gold colour hard coating, non-limited, 25,000 JPY + tax:








SCXP159, hard coating, non-limited, 25,000 JPY + tax:








SCXP161, nano-universe exclusive Limited Edition of 300 pieces, 20,000 JPY + tax:








SCXP163, nano-universe exclusive Limited Edition of 300 pieces, 20,000 JPY + tax:








The blue one above is also a nano-universe exclusive Limited Edition of 300 pieces, 20,000 JPY + tax.

Case-back of the non-Limited Edition models - seems like they started casing them in September last year:








Case-back of the nano-universe exclusive Limited Edition models:








Real-life press photo of the nano-universe exclusive Limited Edition models:









A Japanese article/press release on them put through Google Translate into English:
https://translate.google.co.uk/tran.../html/rd/p/000000179.000010826.html&sandbox=1

They've just dropped a load of other new SEIKO Selection JDM quartz watches, too: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/seikoselection/seikoselection-lineup



depwnz said:


> Wow this guy has the voice of a BBC Radio personality. Great video, subscribed!


Well, I wouldn't say BBC, due to the North American accent, but I get what you mean.


----------



## todoroki

I managed to pick up an extra set of the Thai Zimbe turtles on my travels. Feel free to send me a Pm if you are interested in one or both of them.


----------



## fillerbunny

huangcjz said:


> That's not a divers' watch which is part of the PROSPEX SEA collection though, it's a pilots' watch which is under the PROSPEX SKY collection:


They can always pop a compass bezel on the SKX case, presto, not a diver!

And the Wena crossover thing has a countdown bezel, doesn't it? Not a diver, but a pro spec'd egg timer.


----------



## huangcjz

fillerbunny said:


> They can always pop a compass bezel on the SKX case, presto, not a diver!


You mean like the SARB059 and SARB061, which were still 20 bar water resistant, and were from the pre-PROSPEX-logo days? Also that new 4R35 Subaru 360 Limited Edition.



fillerbunny said:


> And the Wena crossover thing has a countdown bezel, doesn't it? Not a diver, but a pro spec'd egg timer.


Some 6215s came with a count-down bezel insert - are they not divers' watches now?  I guess the 1960s was probably before the ISO-spec days.


----------



## yonsson

Nice, now gimmie that SUS reissue in 40mm !!!!


----------



## Toshk

They should wear bigger than 35mm.


----------



## georgefl74

OMG OMG OMG


----------



## huangcjz

georgefl74 said:


> OMG OMG OMG


That's no surprise, we've already seen the replacement.  What's newer news is: "the popular SARY055 and SARY057 have also been discontinued. I can't wait to see what comes out next. Seiya."

Source URL: https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/sayonarasumo

I can't wait either, Seiya. Especially for the SARY replacements. They didn't have that long a run, just a few years compared to the decade of the SARBs they replaced! Unless they're just up-dating the dial of the SARYs to put the PRESAGE logo on them - they did this quite a while ago with the international models (SRP527 -> SRPB69 and SRP529 -> SRPB71) but never did with the JDM models of this watch.

It's more surprising to me, though happy news, that it doesn't seem that any other models are being discontinued, given how many were the last 2 years.


----------



## fillerbunny

huangcjz said:


> You mean like the SARB059 and SARB061, which were still 20 bar water resistant, and were from the pre-PROSPEX-logo days? Also that new 4R35 Subaru 360 Limited Edition.


I was mostly joking about what horrible things Seiko could come up with. But yeah, I was thinking more along the lines of the SRP441 (-451), though in all fairness their monster case is upscaled a bit and there's no Prospex logo.


----------



## Seikogi

Perfect size, thin and reliable quartz and what seems to be a stonewash black finish?...

Hope we will see more pictures of the case. Reminds me of the early KS, GS models

Well done Seiko!


----------



## depwnz

Those field watches are reissues of the exact same quartz SUS some years ago with also a 7N, not of the ones with 4S


----------



## josayeee

I almost bought a Sus quartz recently too wow. Because they say Seiko Nano on the case back, it’s likely a Japan only release?


----------



## 356746

cased where???


----------



## Tickstart

depwnz said:


> Wow this guy has the voice of a BBC Radio personality. Great video, subscribed!


God no, he loves the sound of his own voice, and the constant "uh, uh, uh, uh" annoys the .... out of me. Takes four minutes to get to the subject of the video? Geez.


----------



## huangcjz

josayeee said:


> I almost bought a Sus quartz recently too wow. Because they say Seiko Nano on the case back, it's likely a Japan only release?


Yes, they are Japan only models, but they should be available from re-sellers. It seems that they were commissioned by nano-universe, and they have a short exclusivity period on the non-Limited Edition models, but only the Limited Edition colour variants are exclusive to them (the ones with the nano on the case-back).



Seikogi said:


> Hope we will see more pictures of the case. Reminds me of the early KS, GS models.





depwnz said:


> Those field watches are reissues of the exact same quartz SUS some years ago with also a 7N, not of the ones with 4S


Oh, I didn't know they did one - I've just looked them up, 7N01-0010. So even closer to the originals, then, and the same size.

Here's the original, old full Lumibright dial one: https://nostime.com/collections/g-shocks/products/1990s-seiko-ref-7n21-0010-sus-lum-dial-field-watch . It seems that the originals were 16,000 JPY when released - I don't know how that compares now with inflation.

Apparently, the originals are quite rare: Is this a rare one? Seiko 7n21-0010 "Military". | Wrist Sushi - A Japanese Watch Forum


----------



## Tickstart

Ah you know, just the well known place of Chian.


----------



## rcorreale

yonsson said:


> SBDY031


Too much gimmicky stuff on the dial for me. I prefer the gen 1 STO over this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## depwnz

huangcjz said:


> Here's the original, old full Lumibright dial one: https://nostime.com/collections/g-shocks/products/1990s-seiko-ref-7n21-0010-sus-lum-dial-field-watch . It seems that the originals were 16,000 JPY when released - I don't know how that compares now with inflation.
> 
> Apparently, the originals are quite rare: Is this a rare one? Seiko 7n21-0010 "Military". | Wrist Sushi - A Japanese Watch Forum


Hmm dont think so. I've seen plenty of those 7N on auction for less than JPY10,000. It's the lowliest cal. after all. Anyway I like that particular model you linked for its full lumed dial and black hands/indices.

Only the 4S field SUS are truly rare, the GMT 4S pop up all the time, the chrono and 7N/8F SUS are quite cheap and collectible. It's just that anything from the 90s has a bit more value.


----------



## yonsson

Imagine a 40mm SUS with 8L55 as a LE, I’d buy that.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I have to agree. It just looks cheap to me. I prefer the previous STO dial.


----------



## sriracha

yonsson said:


> Imagine a 40mm SUS with 8L55 as a LE, I'd buy that.


Still may get one but make it 37mm with an auto and it's a no brainer. Oh wait - I have one - https://www.manchesterwatchworks.com/store/p51/THE_RATTLER_FIELD_WATCH_(Ready_to_ship).html#/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hannesek

Any way of getting one if your not located in Japan? I guess Nano Universe site does not ship internationally? Is Seiya getting some? Can’t read japanese and not planning a trip anytime soon... I would love to get a blue or black dial for my father.


----------



## huangcjz

Hannesek said:


> Any way of getting one if your not located in Japan? I guess Nano Universe site does not ship internationally? Is Seiya getting some? Can't read japanese and not planning a trip anytime soon... I would love to get a blue or black dial for my father.


Neither the black dial with silver case or black dial with black case are exclusively sold by nano-universe, nor are they limited in number - nano-universe only have a 2-week exclusivity period on pre-orders on those models before other retailers open up pre-orders, so you should be able to get them fairly easily from re-sellers/dealers (e.g. on Rakuten Global Market). The blue dial one is exclusive to nano-universe, and a limited edition of 300 pieces. It has the same pre-order date as all the other models, starting tomorrow. You can ask Seiya if he's willing to order one for you - I believe he is willing to hear requests for items which aren't listed on his web-site, but I've never requested anything from him myself, so no promises as to whether he can fulfil such a request or not.


----------



## Seppia

Toshk said:


> SCXP155
> 
> View attachment 13972265


My god! Those look each more awesome than the other!
I want, no, I NEED a green one NOW

Anybody know where I can order one?


----------



## Tickstart

You guys are aware the SUS was originally made for 20 year-olds right?


----------



## Tickstart

Nah I don't care either, a SUS would be awesome. I like the Hamilton Khaki Field but a SEIKO with a similar look and cooler hands? Count me in. Too bad with the unjeweled movement and 25 mm size.
Or was it 4 mm? In either case, too small.

When it comes to size SEIKO are all or nothing.


----------



## huangcjz

depwnz said:


> Those field watches are reissues of the exact same quartz SUS some years ago with also a 7N, not of the ones with 4S





depwnz said:


> Hmm dont think so. I've seen plenty of those 7N on auction for less than JPY10,000. It's the lowliest cal. after all. Anyway I like that particular model you linked for its full lumed dial and black hands/indices.
> 
> Only the 4S field SUS are truly rare, the GMT 4S pop up all the time, the chrono and 7N/8F SUS are quite cheap and collectible. It's just that anything from the 90s has a bit more value.


Thanks for your corrections, I didn't know about this model, and that was all I found when searching for it. 



356746 said:


> cased where???


That's how we know it's real - remember SEIKO's extra-special "SPECIAL EDITOIN"s? 



Tickstart said:


> You guys are aware the SUS was originally made for 20 year-olds right?


Yep, I alluded to it in my previous post. It makes them cheaper, suitable for that budget. I'm in my 20s... and who else doesn't want to feel young at heart? It's 35 mm in diameter, not 24/25 mm.



yonsson said:


> Imagine a 40mm SUS with 8L55 as a LE, I'd buy that.


Are you trolling us now?


----------



## Hannesek

Thanks a lot! I actually prefer just having the Seiko logo on the back, have no relation to ”NU”, and the strap seems the only other difference. Maybe a black then...


----------



## Rocat

yonsson said:


> SBDY031


I like this dial. And the shark fin at 8 is funny. They should have put a person swimming at 4 O'clock.


----------



## seikomatic




----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> Are you trolling us now?


Not more than usual. It could be a cool Prospex watch. I'm guessing the price would be high, but as a competitor to the IWC MARK, I imagine it would be cool.


----------



## todoroki

These Nana Sus's look alright but the quartz is def a killer for me. As much as I love my original aka sus, gonna have to let it go as my watch collection has gotten way out of hand these past few years.


----------



## timetellinnoob

356746 said:


> cased where???


Special EDITOINS always come from CHIAN.


----------



## timetellinnoob

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I have to agree. It just looks cheap to me. I prefer the previous STO dial.


I'm sure live pics will look much better. i thought the yellow and green new mini turtles were laughable with the original grainy pics; they were much better with the live pics.


----------



## Seppia

seikomatic said:


> View attachment 13975131


Stunning. 
I'll be very grateful if anybody has a source where to get those. 
Thanks!


----------



## yonsson

Seppia said:


> Stunning.
> I'll be very grateful if anybody has a source where to get those.
> Thanks!


According to the SEIKO website, these will be available in April.


----------



## Seppia

Thanks I’ll keep an eye on them on my next trip to Japan


----------



## AZR

devmartin said:


> Thai turtles are out at the ADs today ending up going with the green. Cant wait for my overpriced turtle lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That green is lovely!!


----------



## Aliens Exist

*Hey, pssst! Don't tell SEIKO about that, here is homepage of Apocalypse Now watch:*

*CLICK*

*See it and save still images before block *


----------



## huangcjz

Here you go:





































Image of an original 6105-8110 provided by SEIKO on that page:








Image of Naomi Uemura's actual 6105-8110 provided by SEIKO on that page - looks to be in pretty good condition, given what he went through:







Mirror of the 7 images on Imgur, if any of them disappear from my post here (I didn't include the images which are just lower resolution versions of the same images):


http://imgur.com/wFxiFKo


Google Translate of text on page:

"SEIKO PROSPEX
Diver Scuba
1970 Mechanical divers reprint design

Seiko Divers Watch has been in Japan since its inception as the first domestic diver's watch in 1965. 
We have been introducing epoch-making products with unique and innovative technology to the world one after another. 
Prospex has a reprint design of the 150 m diver's watch released in 1970, boasting persistent popularity in its history. 
The classic machine of the past years revives with modern technology and new design interpretation.

Original model introduction
ORIGINAL MODEL The original model released in 1970 is born as a 150 m divers watch following the domestic first divers watch of 1965. This model, which had both a futuristic streamlined form and a tough spec, has long been loved by fans around the world, and in particular the Arctic Circle 12,000 km conducted by the adventurer Naoki Uemura from 1974 to 76. It is known that it has been carried on a dog sled trip and has proven to be highly reliable in harsh environments.

Adventurer Naoki Uemura
Born in Toyooka, Hyogo Prefecture in 1941. After entering Meiji University in '60, he joined the mountain area and started his career as an adventurer. As the first Japanese to climb to Everest in 70, McKinley also won in the same year, becoming the world's first highest mountain climber on five continents. Then, in the 1974s and 76s, 12,000km in the Arctic Circle was dog-led and reached the North Pole in 1995 with a single dogslide, running through Greenland 3,000km profile and the first line of the world's adventurers, but 84 After achieving the world's first feat in McKinley's sole climb in winter, which was the year's challenge, we finally ended the radio communication to convey the success of the climb. In the same year, he received the fourth national honor award, and he was the only person in severe nature, his figure that continued to challenge human potential and the warm personality full of human taste still attracts many people. I can not stop it.

DESIGN

Traditional design revived with modern technology
We reproduce case of flowing form that original model has while making full use of Zaratsu polishing. Unique Diashield surface processing technology is designed to keep the original beauty and delicate surface finish of the material for a long time.

Spec-up by latest technology
At the time of the original model was a waterproof specification of 150m, but the spec up to the air diving specification of 200m on this reprint. In addition, the strap material with a unique pyramid-like pattern is upgraded from vinyl chloride to reinforced silicon, and the glass material is upgraded from inorganic glass to sapphire glass, achieving aesthetics and durability suitable for modern luxury machines.

Case-back marking of horseshoe type
The back cover is given the same horseshoe-shaped marking as the original model, and has the charm of a reprinted model that still has the atmosphere of the 70's while being a masterpiece of the modern day.

*The direction of the back cover may differ due to manufacturing reasons in actual products. (i.e., the writing on the case-back might not line up with the direction of the watch perfectly.)

SPEC COMPARE

1970 2019
150m air diving specification diver's watch 1970 Mechanical divers reprint design
CAL: 6105B 8L35
GLASS MATERIAL: Dual Curve Hardlex Dual Curved Sapphire Glass (Interior non-reflective coating)
CASE: Stainless steel Stainless steel (Diashield) Zaratsu polishing
BAND: Soft vinyl chloride Reinforced silicon
WATERPROOF: Waterproof for 150m air diving Waterproof for 200m air diving

Seiko Prospex Diver Scuba 
1970 Mechanical divers reprint design

SBDX031
450,000 yen + tax
Limited quantity 2,500
Scheduled for release on July 6, 2019

This product is only available at certain stores."

So the page says it has Diashield, and confirms the movement and price. They've also engraved the crown with "LOCK" and the arrow so it looks the same way as the original. Looks like round-edged indices, as well...


----------



## Impulse

Tickstart said:


> depwnz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this guy has the voice of a BBC Radio personality. Great video, subscribed!
> 
> 
> 
> God no, he loves the sound of his own voice, and the constant "uh, uh, uh, uh" annoys the .... out of me. *Takes four minutes to get to the subject of the video?* Geez.
Click to expand...

Another popular youtube-er is famous for the same .....

"Pure class"

"Ok ciao"

Etc.


----------



## cjgent

I'll stick with my original from '96. Everyone mentions the 4S15 but it's like they forget the watch was offered in quartz as well. I'd guess the SCFB005 7N21-0010 and other colors in quartz are more rare than the 4s15 models.


----------



## Wutch

Impulse said:


> Another popular youtube-er is famous for the same .....
> 
> "Pure class"
> 
> "Ok ciao"
> 
> Etc.


This may sound like heresy to some, but since we're airing youtuber grievances, I could totally do without the "customary wristwatch check" that's becoming pervasive. How about you just wear the watch that you're reviewing and get to the reason that I clicked on the video? I don't need 45 secs on some other watch that I may not be interested in and heaven forbid they're pulling a Schwarzkopf.


----------



## huangcjz

Seppia said:


> My god! Those look each more awesome than the other! I want, no, I NEED a green one NOW Anybody know where I can order one? I'll be very grateful if anybody has a source where to get those. Thanks!


As I stated in my previous posts, the plain white, green, and blue sunburst models on nylon straps are nano-universe (the name of a Japanese clothing retailer) exclusive Limited Editions of 300 pieces each (the other colours are not Limited Editions). Pre-orders for both the Limited Editions and non-Limited Edition models started at nano-universe yesterday, 14th March, and their release is on Friday 19th April. You can only buy the Limited Edition models from nano-universe. With only 300 pieces of each Limited Edition model, there might not be any left if you're not going to Japan soon. You could try asking Seiya if he's willing to get one from nano-universe for you, but I don't know whether he'd be willing to or not.


----------



## Wutch

Impulse said:


> Another popular youtube-er is famous for the same .....
> 
> "Pure class"
> 
> "Ok ciao"
> 
> Etc.


Edit: well, it's finally happened - I've been duped. :-|


----------



## huangcjz

Tickstart said:


> God no, he loves the sound of his own voice, and the constant "uh, uh, uh, uh" annoys the .... out of me. Takes four minutes to get to the subject of the video? Geez.


I can't say I even noticed the pauses - no-one's perfect. Do you really have to find something to complain about everything, especially when it comes to another person? He spent the first 4 minutes talking about and showing other watches, it wasn't empty filler. It's his video, so he can do what he likes in it. If you want to skip it, the scrubber with thumbnail is there on video players for a reason, and is easy enough to use.

He's kind enough to travel around Asia and make useful videos to show watches to people that most of us wouldn't otherwise be able to see ourselves. If you think you can do a better job, why don't you spend your time and money travelling to Thailand to make a video about them, and show everyone else how it's done?

Giving our opinion on or criticising watches is fine, but there's no need to share negative opinions about other people - you can keep them to yourself, you know.


----------



## huangcjz

Here's the global English page: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/special/1970recreation/

"SEIKO PROSPEX
The 1970 Automatic Diver's 
Re-creation
Limited Edition

Introduced in 1965, Seiko's innovative diver's watch has been chosen by divers and adventurers globally. 
Seiko's diving watch has become a global standard as a result over 50 years of innovation.
The 1970 launch model, which boasts strong popularity in its history, will be reinstated. 
It is resurrected by modern state-of-the-art technology and design interpretation.

A unique profile and a proud history
The uniqueness of the design of the 1970 stemmed largely from the way that the crown, moved to the 4 o'clock position, was protected by the extension of the case around it. The design turned out to be as memorable as it was functional and this 150 meter water resistant diver's watch rapidly found favor among those who needed a watch of exceptional strength. It was worn by the Japanese adventurer, Naomi Uemura, when he did a solo dog-sled run from Greenland to Alaska, a journey of 12,000 kilometers that took eighteen months.

Naomi Uemura - adventurer
Born in 1941 in Toyooka City, Hyogo Prefecture. After entering Meiji University in 1960, he joined the alpine club and began his career as an adventurer. In 1970, he climbed Everest for the first time as a Japanese citizen and became the world's first top mountain climber in the five continents by climbing McKinley in same year. From 1974 to 1976, he ran 12,000 kilometers of the Arctic region with dog-sledge alone. In 1978, he reached the Arctic Point with dog-only dogs, and ran through the 3,000 kilometers of Greenland and the front line of the world's adventurers. However, after he achieved the world's first great achievement with the winter championship of McKinley alone, which was challenged in 1984, he finally ceased to communicate the success of climbing the summit. In the same year, Japan was awarded the Fourth National Honor Prize, and the fact that only one person in a harsh natural environment continued to challenge human potential and the warm and humane personality still attracts many people. Image caption: The watch used by Naomi Uemura on his 18 month Arctic journey.

DESIGN

Reviving the unique design completely up-to-date in its technology
The new Prospex re-creation of this 1970 diver's watch is slightly larger than the original but faithful in every other respect to its design.
The case was given a wide, flowing design purely to protect the crown at the 4 o'clock position.

Specifications suitable to the present day
It incorporates caliber 8L35 which was specially designed for use in diver's watches. The case has a super-hard coating and a dual-curved sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating and is 200 meter water resistant. The upper surface of the bezel rim is Zaratsu polished to a perfect mirror finish.

Horseshoe shaped marking on the caseback
The case back has been given the same horseshoe shaped marking as the unique model, there is a unique charm of the reprint model.
＊In an actual product, the case back direction might be different from the photograph.

SPEC COMPARE

1970 2019
150m Diver's watch The 1970 Diver's Re-creation Limited Edition
6105B	8L35
Dual curved hardlex	Dual-curved sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating
Stainless steel	Stainless steel case with super-hard coating
Soft PVC	High strength silicone strap
150m diver's	200m diver's

SEIKO PROSPEX
The 1970 Diver's Re-creation
Limited Edition

SLA033J1
Caliber 8L35
Limited edition of 2,500"

So it's slightly larger, as most of us feared. Interestingly, the Japanese page doesn't mention that it's larger, but I can't imagine that the Japanese and Rest-of-World models are any different from each other.


----------



## 52hurtz

I love that they have to mention the screw down caseback may not line up exactly - people actually complain about this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

So 4000 bucks hum ok then and no bracelet and no sapphire bezel ?
Seems like a stretch to me not that the original came on bracelet but at that price a add on would be nice


----------



## huangcjz

52hurtz said:


> I love that they have to mention the screw down caseback may not line up exactly - people actually complain about this?


Oh yes, they do - people complain about the logos on crowns not lining up when screwed down too, from all manufacturers - I've heard this about Rolex, IIRC.


----------



## JoeOBrien

jmanlay said:


> So 4000 bucks hum ok then and no bracelet and no sapphire bezel ?
> Seems like a stretch to me not that the original came on bracelet but at that price a add on would be nice


It would be pretty bad for this to be almost 30% more than the SLA017 and not even come with the bracelet like the 017 did :/


----------



## ahonobaka

jmanlay said:


> So 4000 bucks hum ok then and no bracelet and no sapphire bezel ?
> Seems like a stretch to me not that the original came on bracelet but at that price a add on would be nice


To be fair, it's a recreation whose original didn't have a ceramic bezel (I believe that's what you meant?) or bracelet either! My guess is the bracelet would've been sub-par based on what we've seen in the past. I'm okay with the price personally, though I'm not buying one so that may be part of it LOL

I swear this will be another GPHG winner though for best sports watch


----------



## manofrolex

ahonobaka said:


> To be fair, it's a recreation whose original didn't have a ceramic bezel (I believe that's what you meant?) or bracelet either! My guess is the bracelet would've been sub-par based on what we've seen in the past. I'm okay with the price personally, though I'm not buying one so that may be part of it LOL
> 
> I swear this will be another GPHG winner though for best sports watch





JoeOBrien said:


> It would be pretty bad for this to be almost 30% more than the SLA017 and not even come with the bracelet like the 017 did :/


I mean even though it did not come w a bracelet originally I find the price absurd but this whole hobby is absurd so there isn't any rhyme or reason for anything.
i just think that when you get really really really close to GS prices (my brand spanking new SBGE201 cost me I think around 4500 bucks w spring drive) I think we have a problem.
my sla019 with the ceramic bezel and bracelet was 3500 bucks.


----------



## huangcjz

jmanlay said:


> I just think that when you get really really really close to GS prices (my brand spanking new SBGE201 cost me I think around 4500 bucks w spring drive) I think we have a problem.


They're doing that with everything - the top end of the PRESAGE line with the SJE073/SARA015 has the same RRP as a quartz Grand Seiko at $2,200 USD.


----------



## JoeOBrien

I'm not sure Seiko realises that there is a ceiling for how much people will pay for a non-GS. Or they just don't think they've reached it yet.

Obviously they will keep increasing prices as long as we keep buying the watches. There were complaints about the price of the SLA017 two years ago (350,000 yen I think), but they still sold out. So of course they'll keep pushing it. They may have realised that if they stay under 5000, the watches will still sell even if they are obviously overpriced.


----------



## huangcjz

They did that before outside of Japan with the Ananta line which then disappeared, didn’t they? And also in Japan with the SARA line, and the mechanical Brightz line before it became a quartz line. I guess we’ll see if it works this time round.


----------



## huangcjz

All we know so far is that the SLA033 is "slightly larger" than the original 6105-8110. Any guesses on the size of the SLA033?


----------



## yonsson

Still no applied logo, still not sharp indices, as predicted.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> Still no applied logo, still not sharp indices, as predicted.


Don't hold your breath for your favourite the 6105-8000/9's dial whenever it happens, or you'll just be disappointed. I imagine that the dial will be exactly the same. SEIKO is predictable, as you said yourself previously. But it's true that nothing will ever change unless we make some noise about it, and they see we're not happy, like with watch sizes and prices.


----------



## TheJubs

Where is everyone seeing the price? Don't see it listed anywhere on that page.

What I don't like: Slightly bigger than original. Case looks longer, which kind of sucks, and the crown doesn't align with the 4 o'clock marker like the original. Also doesn't appear to have the "double" chapter ring reflection when looking at it straight on or at different angles, like the original does.

What I like: upgrades to modern components (crystal, movement) and it appears to use the same shimmering markers as the Sla017, which I love.

Unsure at this point if I want one now. I need to see videos of this is in the metal.


----------



## manofrolex

TheJubs said:


> Where is everyone seeing the price? Don't see it listed anywhere on that page.
> 
> What I don't like: Slightly bigger than original. Case looks longer, which kind of sucks, and the crown doesn't align with the 4 o'clock marker like the original. Also doesn't appear to have the "double" chapter ring reflection when looking at it straight on or at different angles, like the original does.
> 
> What I like: upgrades to modern components (crystal, movement) and it appears to use the same shimmering markers as the Sla017, which I love.
> 
> Unsure at this point if I want one now. I need to see videos of this is in the metal.


----------



## huangcjz

TheJubs said:


> Where is everyone seeing the price? Don't see it listed anywhere on that page.


The Japanese price of 450,000 JPY not including tax is at the bottom of the Japanese page, here: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/special/1970recreation/

The global English page doesn't have any price, since it covers all English-speaking countries, which will have different prices in their different currencies.


----------



## Mirabello1

Does anybody know the exact dimensions of this watch

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Mirabello1 said:


> Does anybody know the exact dimensions of this watch


Not yet, unfortunately, just that it's a bit larger than the original.


----------



## walrusmonger

Hard pass. Sla025 was more appealing at $1000 more than this.


----------



## Tickstart

I think it looks great all of a sudden. The watch not the price, that is.


----------



## Toshk

huangcjz said:


> Not yet, unfortunately, just that it's a bit larger than the original.


Size seems to be identical on the web site pictures.


----------



## yonsson

walrusmonger said:


> Hard pass. Sla025 was more appealing at $1000 more than this.


At least they got the case close this time.


----------



## yonsson

TheJubs said:


> Where is everyone seeing the price? Don't see it listed anywhere on that page.
> 
> What I don't like: Slightly bigger than original. Case looks longer, which kind of sucks, and the crown doesn't align with the 4 o'clock marker like the original. Also doesn't appear to have the "double" chapter ring reflection when looking at it straight on or at different angles, like the original does.


It's not a photo, it's a rendering.


----------



## huangcjz

Toshk said:


> Size seems to be identical on the web site pictures.


It says that it's slightly larger on SEIKO's English-language version of the page on their web-site for the watch (though not on the Japanese-language version):

"DESIGN

Reviving the unique design completely up-to-date in its technology
*The new Prospex re-creation of this 1970 diver's watch is slightly larger than the original* but faithful in every other respect to its design."

Emphasis mine. Source: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/special/1970recreation/


----------



## Toshk

Oh I see. Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## HusabergAngola79

If the strap is 19, the new 6105 is a 46-47mm 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

HusabergAngola79 said:


> If the strap is 19, the new 6105 is a 46-47mm


Thank you for doing this scaling calculation for us. What if the strap's a more modern 20 mm rather than a vintage 19 mm, what would that make your size estimate then? I guess, roughly scaling from your scaling, so compounding any error, it would be 19/20 = 0.95 x 46-47 mm = 43.7 - 44.65 mm. They say it's slightly larger than the original's 44 mm, so that would make it ~44.65 mm. That would mean the SLA033 would be a bit smaller than that gargantuan 46-47 mm, hopefully... That said, the SLA017 has a lug width of 19 mm, which is unchanged from the original, too, so if they bumped the SLA017 up 3 mm from the 62MAS, they might do the same to the 6105-8110/9 too...

If they're gonna make a classic 44 mm diver's watch larger for no discernible reason (it's still an air diver's watch, not a He-gas-safe diver's watch like the SLA025 added over the original 6159 air diver for the added thickness), then it makes those rumoured 46.3 mm quartz GS diver's watches sound more likely to me...


----------



## Watch19

Assuming the factory renderings for SLA033 and 6105 are accurately sized, the height and width have grown by an mm or less. If that's true, the 033 is much closer to the original than 62MAS to SLA017(SBDX019). Hope new the L to L doesn't exceed 48mm. 
However, with the 8L35 movement, the thickness increase at least 1mm. I believe the 6501 was 13mm. 017 with the 8L is 14.1mm.


----------



## Seppia

Of course it had to be bigger. 
Thanks seiko you just saved me $4000


----------



## valuewatchguy

This is obviously aimed at the enthusiast that will pay whatever price so it doesn't matter. 

Because if I was just looking for a nice vintage style diver, and the 6105 is $4000 and the Tudor BB58 was $3600 on bracelet..... yeah I'd just put my name on the tudor list, same thing the seiko enthusiasts are doing now calling their AD to get a 6105 piece reserved for them. 

But since I'm sold out to Seiko..... man what a deal this Willard reissue is! Thank you seiko for charging $600 more than the SLA017 but giving me less. You're the best!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeC

huangcjz said:


> The Japanese price of 450,000 JPY not including tax is at the bottom of the Japanese page, here: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/special/1970recreation/


ROFL @ price.


----------



## manofrolex

Until further new seiko is brought up I am going to wear this sucker


----------



## manofrolex

JoeC said:


> ROFL @ price.


It is pushing it in my book especially considering the competition. Seiko fanatics and collectors my lap it up but it kind of feels like getting gently shafted.
I suppose one votes w their wallet but the seiko of yesteryears where you could get some really nice designs for cheap or reasonably cheap seems to have sailed.


----------



## huangcjz

valuewatchguy said:


> But since I'm sold out to Seiko..... man what a deal this Willard reissue is! Thank you seiko for charging $600 more than the SLA017 but giving me less. You're the best!


User-name checks out. After all, you don't say _good_ value, do you?


----------



## Impulse

Seiko has put out these pictures, which show that the case shape is a near identical match for the original - see below.

Seems like the angle of the original picture got *certain* folks fooled.

OF course, I fully expect them to refute and say they are still right, and that the new case still has elongated lugs.


----------



## Rocat

huangcjz said:


> It says that it's slightly larger on SEIKO's English-language version of the page on their web-site for the watch (though not on the Japanese-language version):
> 
> "DESIGN
> 
> Reviving the unique design completely up-to-date in its technology
> *The new Prospex re-creation of this 1970 diver's watch is slightly larger than the original* but faithful in every other respect to its design."
> 
> Emphasis mine. Source: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/special/1970recreation/


I guess "slightly larger" depends on how Seiko defines "slightly larger" doesn't it. I think it is a good looking watch but well out of my price range.


----------



## edotkim

Re: the “revived” 6105, I’m really surprised to see that Seiko added drilled lugs. The OG does not feature drilled lugs and, given the 6105’s unusual case shape, I wasn’t expecting Seiko to add them.

I’m generally a fan of drilled lugs, but I’m not so sure in this case as I worry that the holes will be more visible and unsightly than they’d be on a case with more conventional, slab-sided lugs. Aside from that, though, I think it looks fantastic. 

As much as I love my 6105, it would be really nice to have something that looks & wears very similarly, but features a modern movement and could be worn underwater without concern.


----------



## huangcjz

Impulse said:


> OF course, I fully expect you to refute and say you are still right, and that the new case still has elongated lugs.


Let's wait for the dimensions and see - after these new official pictures came out, other people have said that it looks a bit elongated too:



TheJubs said:


> What I don't like: Slightly bigger than original. Case looks longer, which kind of sucks, and the crown doesn't align with the 4 o'clock marker like the original.


The case-shape does look different to me too, the case on the new one looks a lot more angular and less rounded on the bottom half. Look at SEIKO's side-by-side image - on the 6105, the crown-guard between the crown and the lug is almost parallel to the bezel and at almost the same radius down to the strap, whereas on the SLA033, it's clearly not - the bit of the lug next to the strap is further away from the bezel than the bit of the crown-guard underneath next to the crown.

They already said that they liked it:



Tickstart said:


> I think it looks great all of a sudden. The watch not the price, that is.


In any case, if they've made an already large watch any bigger, then they have ****ed the proportions up.  If they managed to fit an 8L35 into the diameter of an SLA017, there's no need for the SLA033 to have a larger case than a 6105-8001/9 when its water resistance rating is to the same depth and of the same type (air, not Helium-safe) as the SLA017's. Anyway, I'm sure there'll be lots of comparison photos between the original and the SLA033 when it comes out, or perhaps at Baselworld if there's someone lucky enough to both have an original 6105-8110/9 and be going to Baselworld.



edotkim said:


> Re: the "revived" 6105, I'm really surprised to see that Seiko added drilled lugs. The OG does not feature drilled lugs and, given the 6105's unusual case shape, I wasn't expecting Seiko to add them. I'm generally a fan of drilled lugs, but I'm not so sure in this case as I worry that the holes will be more visible and unsightly than they'd be on a case with more conventional, slab-sided lugs.


I prefer drilled lugs too - the SRP777 has them, where the original cushion-cased 6306/9 doesn't, and I think that was a good change. What do you think in the case of the SRP777 vs. 6306/9?


----------



## Impulse

huangcjz said:


> Let's wait for the dimensions and see - after these new official pictures came out, other people have said that it looks a bit elongated too:
> 
> The case-shape does look different to me too, the case on the new one looks a lot more angular and less rounded on the bottom half. Look at SEIKO's side-by-side image - on the 6105, the crown-guard between the crown and the lug is almost parallel to the bezel and at almost the same radius down to the strap, whereas on the SLA033, it's clearly not - the bit of the lug next to the strap is further away from the bezel than the bit of the crown-guard underneath next to the crown.


Fair enough - then I retract my prev. statements.


----------



## todoroki

The price is exactly what I expected, but I think its a big ask when you have 2500 pieces! 
My guess is 1500, for Japan and the rest worldwide. 
Either way, I'd be very surprised if you won't be able to pick these up a month or so after release at a discount.


----------



## huangcjz

todoroki said:


> The price is exactly what I expected, but I think its a big ask when you have 2500 pieces! My guess is 1500, for Japan and the rest worldwide. Either way, I'd be very surprised if you won't be able to pick these up a month or so after release at a discount.


Do you know what the split was for the SBEX007/SLA025? These pages seem to indicate that it was 500 SBEX007 JDM and 1,000 SLA025 Rest-of-World:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-sla025j1-sbex007-hi-beat-owner-owner-thread-4656241-17.html

https://www.chrono24.co.uk/seiko/pr...at-sbex007-sla025j-500pcs--id8157238.htm#gref

I have read for the SBDX019/SLA017 that it was 500 SBDX019 JDM and 1,500 SLA017 Rest-of-World. I would have expected the proportions to stay the same for each model, so that the number for Japan changes relative to the total issue limit, but it seems that the proportions changed, with a fixed 500 for Japan for both the previous releases. The SLA025 still hasn't sold out, I believe. I'd still expect there to be more SLA033 for the Rest-of-World than SBDX031 for Japan. I think the 6105 is better known generally than the 6159, due to being not as rare, since it was more affordable back then, and also due to the Captain Willard/Apocalypse Now movie appearance.


----------



## Tanker G1

todoroki said:


> The price is exactly what I expected, but I think its a big ask when you have 2500 pieces!
> My guess is 1500, for Japan and the rest worldwide.
> Either way, I'd be very surprised if you won't be able to pick these up a month or so after release at a discount.


They'd need to discount at Invicta percentage levels to make me even start to think about it. Sorry, I know it's true to its roots but that is one unattractive watch. I'm puzzled how anyone could seriously consider paying the price floating around the past few pages for...that?


----------



## Aussiehoudini

Aliens Exist said:


> *Hey, pssst! Don't tell SEIKO about that, here is homepage of Apocalypse Now watch:*
> 
> *CLICK*
> 
> *See it and save still images before block *


Am I reading this right: $5000! Holy C#%*p - not for me at that price


----------



## davym2112

Seiko limited edition of 1977 units Hong Kong police being released September.









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Tanker G1 said:


> Sorry, *I know it's true to its roots* but that is one unattractive watch. I'm puzzled how anyone could seriously consider paying the price floating around the past few pages for... that?


That's the whole point when it comes to this watch - most people who are into it are actually complaining about it _not being true enough_ to its roots (not just the design, but also the manner of execution and price) - when the original was launched, it was a watch that was affordable for a lot of people like the 6309/6 (think like its re-issue, the SRP777). The original has gone up in price a lot as they've become rarer and harder to find - they've doubled in price in the last few years, to ~$2,000 USD, like the 62MAS also did, and they went up before that, too, though not as quickly. The Japanese know it as Uemura (after the adventurer)'s watch, but internationally, it's most well-known for being the watch that Martin Sheen wore as the character Captain Willard in the movie _Apocalypse Now_, and also because a lot of soldiers who went to the Vietnam War, like the setting of the film, wore this (and other SEIKO watches such as its predecessor the 62MAS, 6105-8000/9, and SEIKO sport divers), as tough, rugged, affordable, reliable watches, which were widely sold by the military at their PXs, both in the U.S.A. and locally in Vietnam, which helped SEIKO build its reputation in the U.S.A.. If you want to know why it's so popular, just search for its model number, 6105-8110/6105-8119, and you'll find articles detailing its history, like these: https://www.fratellowatches.com/tbt-seiko-6105-8110/
https://wornandwound.com/review/affordable-vintage-seiko-6105/

So that's why a lot of people want an affordable re-issue, as the SRP777 was to the 6309/6. A lot of people on international Japanese watch-specific forums like SCWF and WS, old-time SEIKO fans, are complaining about the expensive price and limited nature of this release, also because there's no sign of a more affordable version of their re-issued diver's watches as they've done the past couple of years. As with the 6139/6138 and with other SEIKO main-line divers' watches (6309/6, 7002, SKX007), because they're popular, and because they fetch high prices, there are also many pieces with non-original, replacement, after-market dials and hand-sets out there now, to make the watches look better where the original parts have been affected by the intrusion of moisture, so it's difficult to find a good example of an all-original watch.

People were and are willing to pay double the price of an original, iconic, 62MAS for a SLA017, which sold out fairly quickly, so there will be people who will be willing to also pay double the price of an original for a new re-issue of the also-iconic 6105-8110/9, which is the more widely-known and iconic model of the 6105. It's all about the history.



davym2112 said:


> Seiko limited edition of 1977 units Hong Kong police being released September.


Thanks for this, interesting. So it seems that they _are_ switching from "100 m" back to "10 BAR" etc. for their non-ISO certified divers' watches. It gives me some hope that those 4R Japan-only Unique Watch customisable watches, where the seemingly old-style "10 BAR" on the dials were a question mark before, will become global models soon. I quite like the "_x_ BAR".

I'm hearing whispers that something's happening to the SNZF17 etc. Sea Urchin series - I'm not sure if they're just being dis-continued this year, or if there'll also be a replacement with a 4R.


----------



## yonsson

The time when the best SEIKO diver’s models were cheap is long over. It’s sad,
but let it go and buy something cheaper. I’m on the list but I think I might pass on this one.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> I'm on the list but I think I might pass on this one.


What's your reason, not having seen it in the metal at Baselworld yet which you will do soon? I'm guessing it can't be just the price, since you already knew it (and about the printed dial and round markers) roughly, before these official images came out.

My previous post wasn't meant to be a rant about price, though I can see now that it might have become one/come across that way.  It was more an attempt to explain why the design might not look like a multi-thousand-dollar watch to people just from the images, because it was never designed to be one as such originally - it wasn't a high-end watch, unlike the 6159, with those faceted lugs. Sure, the design might be comfortable, and it's iconic now. But SEIKO would not have put as much care and effort into the original design for a non-high end watch that did not sell for so much money like the 6105 as they would have for a high-end, expensive watch like the contemporary 6159. I mean, in terms of positioning, the 6105 back when it was originally made is equivalent to a SKX now, vs. the 6159 being the equivalent to its modern successor, the MM300. And the re-issue, although now a luxury high-end watch with up-graded components, can't deviate too much from the original design to be unrecognisable, since it's meant to be a re-issue. I mean, if someone thinks that the original 6105-8110/9, which can be an acquired taste, looks like a turd, which is personal opinion/taste, then there's only so much you can do to Zaratsu-polish a Turdtle to try and make it more attractive to them.


----------



## todoroki

huangcjz said:


> Do you know what the split was for the SBEX007/SLA025? These pages seem to indicate that it was 500 SBEX007 JDM and 1,000 SLA025 Rest-of-World:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-sla025j1-sbex007-hi-beat-owner-owner-thread-4656241-17.html
> 
> https://www.chrono24.co.uk/seiko/pr...at-sbex007-sla025j-500pcs--id8157238.htm#gref
> 
> I have read for the SBDX019/SLA017 that it was 500 SBDX019 JDM and 1,500 SLA017 Rest-of-World. I would have expected the proportions to stay the same for each model, so that the number for Japan changes relative to the total issue limit, but it seems that the proportions changed, with a fixed 500 for Japan for both the previous releases. The SLA025 still hasn't sold out, I believe. I'd still expect there to be more SLA033 for the Rest-of-World than SBDX031 for Japan. I think the 6105 is better known generally than the 6159, due to being not as rare, since it was more affordable back then, and also due to the Captain Willard/Apocalypse Now movie appearance.


I think you are spot on with the numbers for the first re-iisues. Thus, its probably more likely to be 1000 japan and 1500 ROTW, but seeing the Uemura PR campaign already underway with the leaked website, I'm thinking Seiko might push more domestically this time.


----------



## Rocat

davym2112 said:


> Seiko limited edition of 1977 units Hong Kong police being released September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


I'm not a fan of the "Bottle Cap" but I'm sure it will sell out as it is a limited edition.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> What's your reason, not having seen it in the metal at Baselworld yet which you will do soon? I'm guessing it can't be just the price, since you already knew it (and about the printed dial and round markers) roughly, before these official images came out.


Indices, printed logo and the fact that I've never liked that case. It depends on the price of the upcoming SD300, that model is my first priority.


----------



## Artistect

Yeah, I dont know...I am pretty much a lay person but just reading all of the comments and seeing the images I couldnt imagine paying the money being discussed for the SLA033. I mean the design (IMO) screams weekend beater and for the same money it seems like you can still pick up an SLA025 which (again IMO) is way sexier in every way. With that said there are probably (at least) 2500 people out there who like Seiko, appreciate the history, and for whom $5k is chump change. So I can see it selling. I can also say that I personally will never have a $5k watch but l will buy an SPB077 in a year or so and I can tell you denititively that between a SOB077 and a theoretical "modern reinterpretation" of the SLA033 I would still go with the 077. I just think the SLA033 looks too much like a turtle and my turtle is awesome but I paid $200 used and I love it for that. I also like the case design of my turtle better. The crown swoop looks stabby to me at those dimensions...


----------



## georgefl74

Seiko stock photography sucks as usual though. This watch may look much better in person.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

I love Seiko, but the 6105 reissue for $5000? I'm pinging the radar of a Rolex Explorer 2 for that money, and that's on my horological bucket list. Apples and oranges, I know. But Seiko for me has been as much about level-headed value as anything else. 

If this was in MM300 territory price-wise, I'd think differently. I'm not really optimistic about an affordable reinterpretation, either.


----------



## Seppia

Agree 100%, I love seiko, but if they start approaching Rolex money I know what I will pick. 

Good to see that they still are cranking out great value watches like the turdles or these new SUN field watches for example.


----------



## Tempus Populi

Seppia said:


> new SUN field watches


Which ones do you mean? I must have missed it. Thanks!


----------



## huangcjz

Tempus Populi said:


> Which ones do you mean? I must have missed it. Thanks!


I guess perhaps it was a typo for the SUS 7N quartz re-issue field watches, rather than SUN Kinetics? SCXP155/7/8/9/61/63/65. See the posts on this page of the thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-1054.html


----------



## JoeOBrien

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I love Seiko, but the 6105 reissue for $5000? I'm pinging the radar of a Rolex Explorer 2 for that money, and that's on my horological bucket list. Apples and oranges, I know. But Seiko for me has been as much about level-headed value as anything else.
> 
> If this was in MM300 territory price-wise, I'd think differently. I'm not really optimistic about an affordable reinterpretation, either.


Where did the $5000 number come from? I think the guy who said that earlier was talking Australian dollars. It'll be closer to $4000 US.

The MM300 comparison is why I find the recent diver prices so hard to swallow. The new MM300 is a 300m He-safe diver with a lumed ceramic bezel, MSRP about $3250. Why is a 200m air diver on a rubber strap 25% more than that, even factoring in higher per-unit production cost? Why is it 20% more than the SLA017, exactly the same spec, that came out two years ago?

(Yeah I know why, just *****ing )


----------



## Tempus Populi

Thank you, huangcjz.


----------



## yonsson

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I love Seiko, but the 6105 reissue for $5000? I'm pinging the radar of a Rolex Explorer 2 for that money, and that's on my horological bucket list. Apples and oranges, I know. But Seiko for me has been as much about level-headed value as anything else.
> 
> If this was in MM300 territory price-wise, I'd think differently. I'm not really optimistic about an affordable reinterpretation, either.


Its Omega/Tudor money for sure, and while
I love SEIKO over any other watch brand, these SEIKOs are not on that level.


----------



## hedd

Now that they are fabricating those 6105 cases, I wonder if they will cram anything else in them?


----------



## Tempus Populi

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I love Seiko, but the 6105 reissue for $5000?


This price is ridiculous. Unless we're really missing something here.


----------



## yonsson

Tempus Populi said:


> This price is ridiculous. Unless we're really missing something here.


The price will be approx USD4500


----------



## huangcjz

hedd said:


> Now that they are fabricating those 6105 cases, I wonder if they will cram anything else in them?


What else could they use them for, though?

Also, the pages for the SBDX031 and SLA033 have been taken down now, unsurprisingly.


----------



## ThomasH

huangcjz said:


> What else could they use them for, though?


Ha-ha-ha, other homages with less expensive movements, but more importantly *dozens* of "special editions" with crazy colored and textured dials!!!

- Thomas


----------



## Saikhoe

davym2112 said:


> Seiko limited edition of 1977 units Hong Kong police being released September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Am i the only one who thinks the bottlecap is ugly...


----------



## timetellinnoob

Saikhoe said:


> Am i the only one who thinks the bottlecap is ugly...


i'm not a fan of it, but i don't specifically don't dislike it or think it's ugly. it seems big and a bit odd, but ultmately it's just not my thing. if it were perhaps a dedicated diver and not a SPORTS 5, i might be more into it.


----------



## huangcjz

Saikhoe said:


> Am i the only one who thinks the bottlecap is ugly...


I don't mind it, but as with anything, there will be people who hold both sides of opinion on it. They've been playing with similar ideas for a while, though: https://www.seiko-design.com/en/powerdesign/index.html

I find this web-site interesting for the insights it gives from designers into how they design watches. They have an English version of the web-site here: https://www.seiko-design.com/en/index.html

But the Japanese version of the web-site has more articles, since it takes them a while to translate them from Japanese into English. They've translated the one on the Alpinist recently - it turns out that the green colour was inspired by British Racing Green: https://www.seiko-design.com/en/alpinist/index.html

But they haven't translated the one on the Sumo, Shogun, and Samurai etc. yet - this is the Japanese one: https://www.seiko-design.com/aka2/index.html

But you can put that link into Google Translate to give you an idea of what they say: https://translate.google.co.uk/translate?sl=ja&tl=en&u=https://www.seiko-design.com/aka2/index.html

I find it funny that in one of their articles, they say: "The SSC667P9, with its lighthearted personality and playfulness is recommended for private time. Unfortunately this model is not available in Japan.", since it's usually the other way around for us. If the Japanese designers who designed it are recommending it, why don't they just make all of their models available everywhere globally?


----------



## walrusmonger

yonsson said:


> Its Omega/Tudor money for sure, and while
> I love SEIKO over any other watch brand, these SEIKOs are not on that level.


Yup.
Sla017 was the perfect blend of old and new and a prob the max price I'd want to spend on an 8l35 Seiko. Asking big boy $$$ they need to do something more. For $4500 we should get the reissue with a bracelet, two rubber straps, a nicely done box, maybe a high quality print of an original ad, a copy of apocalypse now with a unique slip cover, and a seiko branded strap changing tool.


----------



## yonsson

walrusmonger said:


> Yup.
> Sla017 was the perfect blend of old and new and a prob the max price I'd want to spend on an 8l35 Seiko. Asking big boy $$$ they need to do something more. For $4500 we should get the reissue with a bracelet, two rubber straps, a nicely done box, maybe a high quality print of an original ad, a copy of apocalypse now with a unique slip cover, and a seiko branded strap changing tool.


I don't care about accessories, but $4500 for +15/-10 spd and a unwearable silicon strap is crazy.


----------



## huangcjz

walrusmonger said:


> Yup.
> Sla017 was the perfect blend of old and new and a prob the max price I'd want to spend on an 8l35 Seiko. Asking big boy $$$ they need to do something more. For $4500 we should get the reissue with a bracelet, two rubber straps, a nicely done box, maybe a high quality print of an original ad, a copy of apocalypse now with a unique slip cover, and a seiko branded strap changing tool.


You really want SEIKO to go the OMEGA/Tudor route of bundling loads of stuff in with the watch that some people might not want with no say in the matter, so that they can jack their prices up?


----------



## Rosenbloom

Saikhoe said:


> Am i the only one who thinks the bottlecap is ugly...


Yes it's ugly.
I must also say I never want to have anything on my wrist from the police!


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> I don't care about accessories, but $4500 for +15/-10 spd and a unwearable silicon strap is crazy.


Yup this. There is a point where one hits critical mass and to me this is it. GS money for a basic unregulated watch (although LEish) is no bueno . At that price point there is plenty out there that will take the seiko cake (Tudor Omega come to mind but many many others do as well).


----------



## valuewatchguy

This one has so much nostalgia and pop culture attached to it that I'm sure it will attract buyers with money that may not necessarily be seiko fanatics. I do think this one gets flipped more than the 017 or 025. More of a hunch than a prediction.

Also I will say that I think its good (to a point) that Seiko is raising brand awareness and pricing. It may price me out of certain releases but i can't have them all. 

Also I'm not sure that even Rolex has the technical breadth of production capability that Seiko does....they should be recognized for being more than just your dad's cheap watch. And in true Rolex style the price increases helps my current seikos retain most of their value. 

As Aristotle said "Horror vacui" . Some other brand will fill the void as Seiko has done for so long against the Swiss brands. Or consumers will revolt and the 033 will be available for 35% off from jomashop next year. Win-win either way. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH

.

I saw this today for sale, is it new? What the heck is it? :-s










- Thomas

.


----------



## nupicasso

huangcjz said:


> You really want SEIKO to go the OMEGA/Tudor route of bundling loads of stuff in with the watch that some people might not want with no say in the matter, so that they can jack their prices up?


You can actually get the 2018 Omega Seamaster Diver 300 for 4850 (just a little over the price of this Seiko reissue). For that you get a ceramic bezel and ceramic dial, a bracelet, a far superior METAS certified movement with a free-sprung variable inertia balance and silicon hairspring and 5 year warranty. What loads of stuff were you referring to that no one would want? I think the price of this is far from jacked up comparatively speaking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

The reissues are strictly an emotional buy for the hardcore fans that love the original designs. Yes one can get an Omega Seamaster which is technically better in every way hands down, but this watch isn’t designed to be that. It’s a modern day recreation built to more modern standards while trying to stay true to the original (though not an exact copy). I think people are coming at this wrong like it’s a flagship model tbh.


----------



## Toothbras

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> I saw this today for sale, is it new? What the heck is it? :-s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Thomas
> 
> .


Ugly


----------



## manofrolex

ahonobaka said:


> The reissues are strictly an emotional buy for the hardcore fans that love the original designs..


So is this as a watch for suckers then? one would think a collector would aim for the original one ..
Only time a reissue makes sense to me is when the price of the original is so far out that your only option is to go new.


----------



## ThomasH

.



Toothbras said:


> Ugly


HA! I'll give you that! :-d

It looks like it has some sort of glossy, black, fluted "color" around the dial. Perhaps "bizarre" is warranted. ;-)

- Thomas

.


----------



## ThomasH

.



jmanlay said:


> So is this as a watch for suckers then?


Yes! :-d I have started a new savings account. I called it "My New Car Fund" (heh-heh-heh) and I am trying to get it to US$5K as fast as I can! :-!

I have a couple of the originals, but I find it fatiguingly difficult to get them in decent condition, and there seem to be a million things that can screw the whole deal, a wrong crown, parts mismatches, an incorrect crystal and so forth, and then you have to start the "how much do I trust the seller" calculations. Small wonder I bought my "good one" from Mike Mounce.

And *IF* you could ever find one in the condition of the re-issue, I bet the price would be pretty close. :think:

- Thomas

Hmm, maybe I should ask my Mom if she wants to contribute to "My New Car Fund"! :rodekaart

.


----------



## manofrolex

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> Yes! :-d I have started a new savings account. I called it "My New Car Fund" (heh-heh-heh) and I am trying to get it to US$5K as fast as I can! :-!
> 
> I have a couple of the originals, but I find it fatiguingly difficult to get them in decent condition, and there seem to be a million things that can screw the whole deal, a wrong crown, parts mismatches, an incorrect crystal and so forth, and then you have to start the "how much do I trust the seller" calculations. Small wonder I bought my "good one" from Mike Mounce.
> 
> And *IF* you could ever find one in the condition of the re-issue, I bet the price would be pretty close. :think:
> 
> - Thomas
> 
> Hmm, maybe I should ask my Mom if she wants to contribute to "My New Car Fund"! :rodekaart
> 
> .


definitely ask mom can never go wrong with that . Wait scratch that if grown man definitely don't ask mom ..


----------



## Brian Chamberlin

Saikhoe said:


> Am i the only one who thinks the bottlecap is ugly...


It's not very attractive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> I saw this today for sale, is it new? What the heck is it? :-s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Thomas
> 
> .


Good lord, Thom..........some things are best left unspoken about, and unseen......


----------



## Cobia

Saikhoe said:


> Am i the only one who thinks the bottlecap is ugly...


Agree, one of the few seiko divers i know within a few seconds of seeing it that i dont like it, just seems to look worse every time i see it.
We cant like em all though, sure theres plenty of peeps who love it.


----------



## squincher

Cobia said:


> Agree, one of the few seiko divers i know within a few seconds of seeing it that i dont like it, just seems to look worse every time i see it.
> We cant like em all though, sure theres plenty of peeps who love it.


That's the best thing about Seiko. Something for everyone.


----------



## JoeC

huangcjz said:


> You really want SEIKO to go the OMEGA/Tudor route of bundling loads of stuff in with the watch that some people might not want with no say in the matter, so that they can jack their prices up?


This post undermines the features Tudor and Omega bring to the table at the 4kish price point.

As far as $4k tool watches go, the Tudor Pelagos is totally bad as*


----------



## depwnz

Cobia said:


> Good lord, Thom..........some things are best left unspoken about, and unseen......


Looks like one of those hand-crank kinetic 5D. The jdm ones are quite handsome but foreign 5Ds are pure abomination.


----------



## ahonobaka

jmanlay said:


> So is this as a watch for suckers then? one would think a collector would aim for the original one ..


Yes! Though collectors should already have the original and would want this for daily wear without being afraid and babying it. Personally I don't like recreations but that's just my personal preference. Would rather have an original but I do understand wanting something with modern "wheels" to go along with that.


----------



## argv

JoeOBrien said:


> It would be pretty bad for this to be almost 30% more than the SLA017 and not even come with the bracelet like the 017 did :/


The 017 bracelet was total garbage. The only thing it did good was its endlinks scratching the polished case.


----------



## JimmyMack75

yonsson said:


> I don't care about accessories, but $4500 for +15/-10 spd and a unwearable silicon strap is crazy.


It's a little too much, I agree, but they will all sell. I understand that Seiko specs 8L35's at +15/-10, but I've never heard a horror story of one being close to that. My MM is solid at +2.

Also why do you consider the strap unwearable? I have the SLA017 silicone on my original 6105 and it's magnificent.


----------



## yankeexpress

jmanlay said:


> So is this as a watch for suckers then? one would think a collector would aim for the original one ..
> Only time a reissue makes sense to me is when the price of the original is so far out that your only option is to go new.


Hmmm....makes one think twice....

Lets just say I now sure am glad I went for the SLA017-62mas reissue despite the dustup it caused at the time. It was insanely priced too, but IMHO almost worth it.

There's a sucker born every day, but damn, it sure is the nicest Seiko diver I've ever seen.


----------



## Seppia

JimmyMack75 said:


> It's a little too much, I agree, but they will all sell. I understand that Seiko specs 8L35's at +15/-10, but I've never heard a horror story of one being close to that. My MM is solid at +2.


I've had three MM300 and the best one was running at +12spd. 
Many people have lamented similar performances if you look around the forum.

Seiko shouldn't be able to command Rolex money for a non-GS


----------



## yonsson

JimmyMack75 said:


> It's a little too much, I agree, but they will all sell. I understand that Seiko specs 8L35's at +15/-10, but I've never heard a horror story of one being close to that. My MM is solid at +2.
> 
> Also why do you consider the strap unwearable? I have the SLA017 silicone on my original 6105 and it's magnificent.


I do of course know about specs vs IRL but it doesn't matter. If you get one that keeps +10 or a movement that fluctuates a lot, then you are screwed if it's within specs. And that flimsy dust magnet strap is unwearable to me. The best modern SEIKO silicon compound is by far the SBDB009, they should use it for everything.


----------



## yonsson

Seppia said:


> Seiko shouldn't be able to command Rolex money for a non-GS


And to be honest, all the hi-beat GS models I've had have kept +7/+8spd.


----------



## JimmyMack75

yonsson said:


> I do of course know about specs vs IRL but it doesn't matter. If you get one that keeps +10 or a movement that fluctuates a lot, then you are screwed if it's within specs. And that flimsy dust magnet strap is unwearable to me. The best modern SEIKO silicon compound is by far the SBDB009, they should use it for everything.


I've never worn the Spring Drive Tuna, but I find the SLA017 strap to be quite thick, with reinforced spring bar tubes and not flimsy. It is a dust magnet but a quick rinse solves that. It is certainly a cut above the Turtle/Samurai silicon which can detach from the watch if deformed, as it has no steel spring bar tube.


----------



## JoeOBrien

ahonobaka said:


> The reissues are strictly an emotional buy for the hardcore fans that love the original designs. Yes one can get an Omega Seamaster which is technically better in every way hands down, but this watch isn't designed to be that. It's a modern day recreation built to more modern standards while trying to stay true to the original (though not an exact copy). I think people are coming at this wrong like it's a flagship model tbh.


The fact that it's not supposed to be a flagship model doesn't excuse the fact that it's priced like one. People are coming at it like what it is - a midrange 200m diver, lower than MM300 spec, that's priced like it's something a lot more. You can justify the price of a Seamaster or whatever because of higher specs. There's no justification for this at all.

I guess at this point it's just part of the strategy to show that Seiko makes expensive watches. Maybe after they've hammered that home to the public, they'll start offering some value again.



argv said:


> The 017 bracelet was total garbage. The only thing it did good was its endlinks scratching the polished case.


Yeah I know it was. My point was that if the SLA033 doesn't _even _come with a crappy bracelet, that's one less justification for the premium over the 017.


----------



## walrusmonger

I would rather Seiko charge $3000 for this new 6105 on a strap, but asking for $4500 I would like them to include additional value to make it worth $4500. I fail to see how slightly more case steel would increase the price by $1100 over sla017.


----------



## fluence4

I just don't get it. Why is so hard for Seiko to regulate the non- GS, high- end divers. I know they have strict rules about everything but come on! The new 6105 could have sharp as hell indices, applied logo and regulated movement (no GS level, but better than +- 15 sday). The case is really outstanding and the 6105 is the ultimate diver for me but it definitely could be nicer for 4500$!!! 

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

ahonobaka said:


> want this for daily wear without being afraid and babying it.


NOT babying a 50000SEK watch?! I still kinda baby my SKX after 3.5 years of ownership. I really should get richer, this is not sustainable....


----------



## Tickstart

Technically there's no justifying spending more than 20 dollars for any mechanical watch, when you can get a better performing F-91W for $15. There's no way to rationalize or quantify what makes something valuable, just accept that.

Sooner or later the market will react like it should, i.e SEIKOs will be worth more because SEIKO charges more. Just like ROLEX. I don't hear people complain about how the price of a 1665 Submariner is "unjustified". A new Sub back in the day was priced somewhat like the 6105. Yet, no one's *****ing about the 2000% ROLEX markup. But when SEIKO does the same thing, then the "it's only a SEIKO"-clause springs into action.

SEIKO will have no trouble whatsoever selling these Arch Duke Sea Monkeys, they'd sell them even for double the money (they'd perhaps sell even better then).


----------



## manofrolex

Tickstart said:


> Technically there's no justifying spending more than 20 dollars for any mechanical watch, when you can get a better performing F-91W for $15. There's no way to rationalize or quantify what makes something valuable, just accept that.
> 
> Sooner or later the market will react like it should, i.e SEIKOs will be worth more because SEIKO charges more. Just like ROLEX. I don't hear people complain about how the price of a 1665 Submariner is "unjustified". A new Sub back in the day was priced somewhat like the 6105. Yet, no one's *****ing about the 2000% ROLEX markup. But when SEIKO does the same thing, then the "it's only a SEIKO"-clause springs into action.
> 
> SEIKO will have no trouble whatsoever selling these Arch Duke Sea Monkeys, they'd sell them even for double the money (they'd perhaps sell even better then).


Plenty of people have complained about the dramatic Rolex price increases over time and the complete unavailability of them.
Problem is seiko (non GS ) is not and never will be seen as a luxury item because it isn't. Inflating prices to insane levels doesn't make it a luxury piece and here what we have is a basic 200m water resistant steel watch on rubber unregulated for 4500 bucks. LE or not it is nuts. Throw in some applied logo a regulated movement something to make it stand out ...but nooooh let's reproduce and charge a massive premium . I just don't think it makes sense long term. It is like the never ending Omega LE drama . I sold my PO8500 on bracelet for 3.5 grand in superb shape(bought new for 4K) and between a PO and this flat pancake watch come on there is zero comparison.


----------



## Tickstart

I get what you're saying but I'd rather pay for the ADSM than that Omega you are referring to. It's just a matter of personal preference, isn't it. And what makes ROLEX a luxury brand? They didn't even have bearings in the rotor shaft up until recently.

Sorry but there's just nothing inherently weird about this watch costing this much.


----------



## Seikogi

-


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tickstart said:


> I get what you're saying but I'd rather pay for the ADSM than that Omega you are referring to. It's just a matter of personal preference, isn't it. And what makes ROLEX a luxury brand? They didn't even have bearings in the rotor shaft up until recently.
> 
> Sorry but there's just nothing inherently weird about this watch costing this much.


Nice..... convert the name to an acronym and people start to think its legit!! Good strategy.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Tickstart said:


> Sorry but there's just nothing inherently weird about this watch costing this much.


To me there is something weird and it's name is seiko . They are going to have to work very hard at moving away from the mall brand image but not by charging out the a&& for new rebirthed pieces at Gs prices .

I love seiko as much as the next guy which is why I spend the coins on my sla019 (still < 1000 dollars less than this one) but if I want luxury and name recognition seiko isn't where one needs to look. Specs matter and the specs here don't work at that price . Matter of preference w the PO like you say but I would agree w some that find the price is insulting . Now whether or not it puts a smile on your face after wearing it will dictate if it was worth it but for my money I need more .
To each his own and one will vote w the wallet but to me this is a no go.


----------



## nupicasso

ahonobaka said:


> The reissues are strictly an emotional buy for the hardcore fans that love the original designs. Yes one can get an Omega Seamaster which is technically better in every way hands down, but this watch isn't designed to be that. It's a modern day recreation built to more modern standards while trying to stay true to the original (though not an exact copy). I think people are coming at this wrong like it's a flagship model tbh.


For me, it's about Seiko's decision to move upstream in the price department because they want to attack the US market differently. You don't arbitrarily raise prices without adding any value.

Seiko/Grand Seiko has jumped the shark as far as I'm concerned. I'm a fan, but this is getting a tad ridiculous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

nupicasso said:


> Seiko/Grand Seiko has jumped the shark as far as I'm concerned.


ok serious question here : how does one jump a shark?


----------



## nupicasso

jmanlay said:


> ok serious question here : how does one jump a shark?


It refers to an episode of the TV show "Happy Days" in which Fonzie jumps over a shark on water skis, which Is believed to be the point at which the series had lost its touch and was beginning to grasp at straws.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

nupicasso said:


> You can actually get the 2018 Omega Seamaster Diver 300 for 4850 (just a little over the price of this Seiko reissue). For that you get a ceramic bezel and ceramic dial, a bracelet, a far superior METAS certified movement with a free-sprung variable inertia balance and silicon hairspring and 5 year warranty. What loads of stuff were you referring to that no one would want? I think the price of this is far from jacked up comparatively speaking.





JoeC said:


> This post undermines the features Tudor and Omega bring to the table at the 4kish price point. As far as $4k tool watches go, the Tudor Pelagos is totally bad as*


I wasn't really thinking of specific examples to compare with SEIKO divers' watches - I just know that they introduced a new version of the Speedmaster a few years ago where the only difference was that it had a bigger, fancier box with more accessories in it, and that Tudor bundles extra straps with some of their watches. I'm not talking about the features of the actual watches themselves.


----------



## nupicasso

huangcjz said:


> I wasn't really thinking of specific examples to compare with SEIKO divers' watches - I just know that they introduced a new version of the Speedmaster a few years ago where the only difference was that it had a bigger, fancier box with more accessories in it, and that Tudor bundles extra straps with some of their watches. I'm not talking about the features of the actual watches themselves.


Tudor didn't actually charge more for the straps. As a matter of fact, they stopped giving them with the bracelet. It's one of the other now.

But my point was about perceived value for money. And Seiko is offering none with these offerings. They are arbitrarily raising prices to move upstream in the market without matching other manufacturers in the price range with regards to what is offered for the money.

Their movements aren't COSC. They aren't using higher tiered materials like ceramic. They're not using silicon in the movements nor are they using a free-sprung balance. All, of which you get, from more prestigious brands (which aren't prestigious due to pricing).

You don't gain prestige from raising prices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

Just wanted to say that I really like this thread and all the different views and perspectives, and knowledge you guys provide. Cheers to everyone!


----------



## Tickstart

I do admit that, if it weren't for the sixtyoneofiveness of the ADSM, that watch would be very much less appealing. It looks good but as it stands on its own, it's not that impressive. And as someone pointed out, how hard can it be to regulate the 8L? It's such a waste not doing that for such a potent movement.
But it isn't just any watch, no matter how we try to focus on its flaws and look past its pedigree. The watch will sell, and that's all that matters.

The ONLY reason I don't buy it is because I'd never in my life afford it.


----------



## yonsson

nupicasso said:


> It refers to an episode of the TV show "Happy Days" in which Fonzie jumps over a shark on water skis, which Is believed to be the point at which the series had lost its touch and was beginning to grasp at straws.











Extremely far fetched but funny.


----------



## nupicasso

yonsson said:


> Extremely far fetched but funny.


 *bows*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

I will probably buy the new SD300 and leave the SLA033 alone. The SD300 will probably have an even higher price but at least you get springdrive, titanium and what seems to be a new thicker bracelet. Plus, the crown can probably be used as a self defense weapon.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

^ If that wasn't titanium, I suppose you could put it on a length of chain and use it as a flail, too.


----------



## Artistect

Tickstart said:


> Just wanted to say that I really like this thread and all the different views and perspectives, and knowledge you guys provide. Cheers to everyone!


I second that! I have made this thread one of my homepage tabs.


----------



## fluence4

Artistect said:


> I second that! I have made this thread one of my homepage tabs.


I have registered only to comment on this thread 

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_W

yonsson said:


> I will probably buy the new SD300 and leave the SLA033 alone. The SD300 will probably have an even higher price but at least you get springdrive, titanium and what seems to be a new thicker bracelet. Plus, the crown can probably be used as a self defense weapon.


If this had a gmt hand and chapter ring, as well as dropped the supply dial, it would be the perfect watch in my opinion.

The SD Tuna isn't much over the 8L Tuna. Do you really think it will be much more than the SLA033?


----------



## yonsson

Look what I made. 
So, is this the end of the green Alpinist or will there be a new model?


----------



## ahonobaka

Appreciate the discussion lads...Perhaps I’m out of touch but I think Seiko has the right to raise prices and make money. Anniversary LE’s are a luxury and I maintain that emotion is a driving factor behind their purchase. As we know, their strategy is to move upmarket and I think they’ll find $500 and $4500 are their market caps, because that’s what people will be willing to pay.

All that aside, I get the moans and groans. I personally opt for GS at that price range, but am also considering the SD300 if it’s shorter than the MM300.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> So, is this the end of the green Alpinist or will there be a new model?


Yes, I did think that it was unusual that they posted an article about its design after it was discontinued (the Japanese article was posted before the news of the blue one) - same with the article on the Sumo. The 4S Alpinist was introduced in 1995, and the 6R one was introduced in 2006 - a gap of 11 years between the launch of new models. The 6R one was dis-continued in 2018, which is 12 years after its introduction. So perhaps that's the cycle for a new model.


----------



## 5661nicholas

It's been my favorite brand since I started the hobby, and have owned many of their divers, the MM300 4 times. I will not buy another for more than say $500 until they improve at the very least their clasps....which I find awful. My opinion only

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hakabasch

If one day 8L35 is +2/-2, then Seiko should charge Rollie price.


----------



## huangcjz

hakabasch said:


> If one day 8L35 is +2/-2, then Seiko should charge Rollie price.


(Grand) Seiko only produced 20 mechanical watches which were guaranteed for +3/-1 last year (SBGH265 9S85 V.F.A., $53,000 each, cased in platinum), and those were they only mechanical watches they'd produced to that level of accuracy for over 40 years, since quartz took over... They've probably only ever made in the order of thousands of "SPECIAL" grade watches which were guaranteed to be -2/+4 or +/-3 - the modern ones are all limited editions of a few tens or hundreds each.


----------



## Travelller

huangcjz said:


> Here you go...





huangcjz said:


> Here's the global English page: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/special/1970recreation/...


T4S :-! Lucky for us you were nice enough to copy the text since both your URLs have been removed (or updated). |>



jmanlay said:


> So 4000 bucks hum ok then and no bracelet and no sapphire bezel...





JoeOBrien said:


> It would be pretty bad for this to be almost 30% more than the SLA017 and not even come with the bracelet like the 017 did :/


Well the SLA025 weighs in at over $5K and also came w/o a bracelet... EDIT But all three do come with Sapphire crystals.



ahonobaka said:


> ...My guess is the bracelet would've been sub-par based on what we've seen in the past...


Exactly. The SLA017's bracelet was nothing to write home about and I won't be using it. I do agree with many of you that the pricing is too high. The MM300s have the same 8L35 mvmts, Dia-shield, MEMs upgrades etc at still-reasonable price points |>


----------



## huangcjz

Travelller said:


> Well the SLA025 weighs in at over $5K and also came w/o a bracelet...


That's because it's Hi-Beat though.


----------



## Travelller

hakabasch said:


> If one day 8L35 is +2/-2, then Seiko should charge Rollie price.





huangcjz said:


> That's because it's Hi-Beat though.


Two birds, one stone; my NOS SBDX001 runs at +2s/d and my hi-beat SLA025 at +5s/d Thus, I'm not sure what the 8L55 really brings to the table... for the extra €1K... :think:


----------



## depwnz

My educated guess is that Seiko is gonna release the SARY Alpinist in 18 colors with a 4R and $500 tag


----------



## yankeexpress

depwnz said:


> My educated guess is that Seiko is gonna release the SARY Alpinist in 18 colors with a 4R and $500 tag


And where did you aquire this education?


----------



## yonsson

hakabasch said:


> If one day 8L35 is +2/-2, then Seiko should charge Rollie price.


The timekeeping will not improve as long as Seiko uses their current ways of adjusting and regulating. Seiko doesn't believe in silicon hairsprings.

I believe the Seiko philosophy is: 
1: Alloy springs last for ever, silicon hairsprings don't.
2: There is tradition in manually adjusting hairsprings.
3: If you want better accuracy, we have Springdrive and quartz.

It's a logic philosophy, but at the same time, "everyone" (except me) wants mechanical watches and when you pay $4000-$7000, you expect the watch to keep better time than +8/-1.
My personal theory is that it has to do with the regulation, not the adjustments or the movements time-keeping performance. I've had lots of alloy hairspring watches (Breitling, IWC) that have kept +1/-1 spd and the GS-watches I've tested have had better deviation than the Rolex models I've owned and tested.


----------



## huangcjz

yankeexpress said:


> And where did you aquire this education?


There was that Japan-only custom Original Watch which was new a few months ago that looked like a new Alpinist with 4R35/4R38 and without internal rotating compass bezel, with cream and black dials, with and without open heart. The original Alpinists from before the 1990s didn't have internal rotating compass bezels. It doesn't make sense that SEIKO would make that case only for use in such low-volume custom watches, and not use it in anything else - I haven't seen it used in any other watches before, whereas the third custom watch basically used the case from the SRP585 "Mohawk", but with a more conventional bezel (like the BAPE (A Bathing Ape) camouflage pattern Special Edition we saw recently also did). They said "10 BAR" on the dials, like the new watches we've seen leaked recently.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> There was that Japan-only custom Unique Watch which was new a few months ago that looked like a new Alpinist with 4R35/4R38 and without internal rotating compass bezel, with cream and black dials, with and without open heart.


You lost me, need pics.


----------



## huangcjz

4R35 date only, 41.5 mm diameter, 48 mm lug-to-lug distance, 11.3 mm thickness, 20 mm lug width, Hardlex:
https://original.seiko-watch.co.jp/model-design/model/sd-1a.html








4R38 open heart no date, 41.5 mm diameter, 48 mm lug-to-lug distance, 11.5 mm thickness, 20 mm lug width, Hardlex - looks like it has a display case-back, since the open-heart looks to be transparent and goes all the way through, which would make sense for an open heart:
https://original.seiko-watch.co.jp/model-design/model/sd-1b.html








I first spotted them in November last year, and they were marked with "New" then, whereas they aren't any more, so I guess they can't have been up for that long before last November.


----------



## yonsson

But those are customizable wholesale models?


----------



## huangcjz

Yes, they are, but my point is that the third model used to be a regular production model which was discontinued (SRP585). I don't remember seeing this field watch case having been used in any other watches before, and it doesn't make sense to me that they would make those cases only for use in low-volume custom models - hence my guess is that they would eventually become regular production models. My only uncertainly was due to the seemingly old-style "10 BAR" on the dials, but we're seeing SEIKO return to that now with the new watches being released.


----------



## georgefl74

huangcjz said:


> Yes, I did think that it was unusual that they posted an article about its design after it was discontinued (the Japanese article was posted before the news of the blue one) - same with the article on the Sumo. The 4S Alpinist was introduced in 1995, and the 6R one was introduced in 2006 - a gap of 11 years between the launch of new models. The 6R one was dis-continued in 2018, which is 12 years after its introduction. So perhaps that's the cycle for a new model.


dude how could you forget this one? there was no such thing as a 11 year gap in between the automatic Alpinists


----------



## yonsson

OK, I’m with you. There’s been a big hole in the Fieldwatch category for a long time, the internal compass is pretty pointless. Id love to see a 4R, 6R or whatever fieldwatch, a “higher level” snzg13. 

Only 3 days until SEIKO reveals all the new Landmaster models, very exciting. Considering we have seen some leaks and have seen the SLA033 website I imagine there’s going to be a big push for the Landmaster models and the connection to Uemura. Prices will be insane though, so a 4R or 6R would be welcome.


----------



## huangcjz

georgefl74 said:


> dude how could you forget this one? there was no such thing as a 11 year gap in between the automatic Alpinists


I should have added the qualifiers "automatic" and "in that style" as well, because the SARB059, SARB061, and SARB063 also slipped my mind. That 8F56 titanium perpetual calendar is quartz, though. SEIKO don't make any mechanical perpetual calendars, do they? Perhaps CREDOR might have, but I mean SEIKO-SEIKO, if you know what I mean.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> OK, I'm with you. There's been a big hole in the Fieldwatch category for a long time, the internal compass is pretty pointless. Id love to see a 4R, 6R or whatever fieldwatch, a "higher level" snzg13.


There are still the SRPA77/75/73/71 that people always seem to forget about for people who do want the internal rotating compass bezel, but Rob of monsterwatches has the SRPA77 in the "once stock has run out, it won't be available any more" category on his web-site for what it's worth, though they're still shown as current models on SEIKO's web-site: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/land


----------



## yonsson

History vs 2019.


----------



## georgefl74

huangcjz said:


> I should have added the qualifiers "automatic" and "in that style" as well, because the SARB059, SARB061, and SARB063 also slipped my mind. That 8F56 titanium perpetual calendar is quartz, though. SEIKO don't make any mechanical perpetual calendars, do they? Perhaps CREDOR might have, but I mean SEIKO-SEIKO, if you know what I mean.


I don't think they ever did. Not even as a technology demonstrator.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> History vs 2019.


Cool! I prefer the cleaner look of the new Landmaster, and the hour markers on both of the new ones, but would prefer the new Flightmaster to not have the power reserve on the dial to be cleaner. I think I prefer the lume plot styles on the old seconds hands. They've really cleaned all that dial text up. That bi-colour bezel insert on the Flightmaster is cool too. I like the 6159-ish chunky, faceted lugs and the 4 o'clock crowns on the new ones too. Let's guess - the new ones are gonna be bigger.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> Cool! I prefer the cleaner look of the new Landmaster, and the hour markers on both of the new ones, but would prefer the new Flightmaster to not have the power reserve on the dial to be cleaner. They've really cleaned all that dial text up. That bi-colour bezel insert on the Flightmaster is cool too. I like the 6159-ish chunky, faceted lugs and the 4 o'clock crowns on the new ones too. Let's guess - the new ones are gonna be bigger.


44.8mm according to the leak. Thickness will probably vary since the WR varies. (So yes, bigger).


----------



## Toshk

Any leaks on that GS Spring Drive chrono?


----------



## Artistect

yonsson said:


> OK, I'm with you. There's been a big hole in the Fieldwatch category for a long time, the internal compass is pretty pointless. Id love to see a 4R, 6R or whatever fieldwatch, a "higher level" snzg13.
> 
> Only 3 days until SEIKO reveals all the new Landmaster models, very exciting. Considering we have seen some leaks and have seen the SLA033 website I imagine there's going to be a big push for the Landmaster models and the connection to Uemura. Prices will be insane though, so a 4R or 6R would be welcome.


I would be interested in something like that. I just got an SNZG but would have preferred something with a 4r or 6r movement and better dial and finishing. I don't even wear the SNZG unfortunately. I will probably sell it if they mainstream something like that black dial customizable model... and it can be had for a reasonable sum...


----------



## Gonkl

huangcjz said:


> 4R35 date only, 41.5 mm diameter, 48 mm lug-to-lug distance, 11.3 mm thickness, 20 mm lug width, Hardlex:
> https://original.seiko-watch.co.jp/model-design/model/sd-1a.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4R38 open heart no date, 41.5 mm diameter, 48 mm lug-to-lug distance, 11.5 mm thickness, 20 mm lug width, Hardlex - looks like it has a display case-back, since the open-heart looks to be transparent and goes all the way through, which would make sense for an open heart:
> https://original.seiko-watch.co.jp/model-design/model/sd-1b.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I first spotted them in November last year, and they were marked with "New" then, whereas they aren't any more, so I guess they can't have been up for that long before last November.


Hope we see the SD-1A soon in a different offering. Love the dial and hands.

Regarding the case shape. Looks like an upgraded 7s26-0310 or 03t0


----------



## chriscentro

I hope they come up with more GS44 cases GS...


----------



## johnMcKlane

yonsson said:


> History vs 2019.


under 40mm ??


----------



## johnMcKlane

yonsson said:


> History vs 2019.


under 40mm !! please !


----------



## fluence4

johnMcKlane said:


> under 40mm !! please !


44.8×50.9 

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

Whenever I think of SEIKO's sizing..


----------



## Degr8n8

Travelller said:


> Two birds, one stone; my NOS SBDX001 runs at +2s/d and my hi-beat SLA025 at +5s/d Thus, I'm not sure what the 8L55 really brings to the table... for the extra €1K... :think:


Those are some good numbers. Did they arrive like that out of the box or did they take some time to "break in"? My SLA025 ran at +30 unworn dial up and +12 on the wrist (this was out of the box).


----------



## yonsson

Degr8n8 said:


> Those are some good numbers. Did they arrive like that out of the box or did they take some time to "break in"? My SLA025 ran at +30 unworn dial up and +12 on the wrist (this was out of the box).


I would have gone bananas with those numbers. Completely unacceptable.


----------



## hakabasch

yonsson said:


> History vs 2019.


Is it physically impossible to make a smaller SD sport watch? 
No matter how Seiko shapes the cases, these cannot be comfortable to wear.


----------



## JimmyMack75

yonsson said:


> I would have gone bananas with those numbers. Completely unacceptable.


You're like my mate Galaga with the numbers. Honestly I wear a different watch just about every day, so in the real world if my piece was out by two minutes it wouldn't really have a major effect on my life. Of course much less 12 seconds.

It's great to have a mechanical that functions within COSC- but, especially because I I wear a lot of vintage pieces, it doesn't bug me nearly as much these days to be a few seconds out here and there.

My Explorer is dead on the second. My MM is running at +2. Some of my vintage pieces are probably 30 or 40 seconds out or more and it doesn't impact my life. If I was planning an attack timed with supporting artillery or air support I would wear my G-Shock or citizen ultra precision quartz. Or maybe just glance at my phone.


----------



## todoroki

hakabasch said:


> Is it physically impossible to make a smaller SD sport watch?
> No matter how Seiko shapes the cases, these cannot be comfortable to wear.


Seiko please take that abominable Prospex logo off the dial and move it to the crown if you insisting using it.
Putting it on the dial is like putting a stinking dog turd in a swimming pool.


----------



## yonsson

JimmyMack75 said:


> You're like my mate Galaga with the numbers.


I constantly check for deviation. That's why I prefer watches without second hands, quartz and Springdrive.


----------



## oakwood

todoroki said:


> Seiko please take that abominable Prospex logo off the dial and move it to the crown if you insisting using it.
> Putting it on the dial is like putting a stinking dog turd in a swimming pool.


Amen.


----------



## timetellinnoob

todoroki said:


> Seiko please take that abominable Prospex logo off the dial and move it to the crown if you insisting using it.
> Putting it on the dial is like putting a stinking dog turd in a swimming pool.


they seem to have taken that symbol and put a lot of money to market it and get it on to more watches. they aren't going to pull it because people can't get used to it. it's been a standard thing on a lot of models for almost 10 years now. it's not going away. =\


----------



## yankeexpress

timetellinnoob said:


> they seem to have taken that symbol and put a lot of money to market it and get it on to more watches. they aren't going to pull it because people can't get used to it. it's been a standard thing on a lot of models for almost 10 years now. it's not going away. =\


At least somebody had the good sense not to put the X on the dial of the SLA017


----------



## yonsson

timetellinnoob said:


> they seem to have taken that symbol and put a lot of money to market it and get it on to more watches. they aren't going to pull it because people can't get used to it. it's been a standard thing on a lot of models for almost 10 years now. it's not going away. =\


10 years? The X-logo came with the current version of the Sumo (crown snd dial) and the sbdx017 (crown).


----------



## JoeOBrien

JimmyMack75 said:


> You're like my mate Galaga with the numbers. Honestly I wear a different watch just about every day, so in the real world if my piece was out by two minutes it wouldn't really have a major effect on my life. Of course much less 12 seconds.


It's the principle. With the SLA025 you're literally paying a premium of at least $1000 for the fact that it's hi-beat. If it's not even going to deliver COSC numbers then you've just paid a grand for the privilege of a faster ticking sound.


----------



## JimmyMack75

JoeOBrien said:


> It's the principle. With the SLA025 you're literally paying a premium of at least $1000 for the fact that it's hi-beat. If it's not even going to deliver COSC numbers then you've just paid a grand for the privilege of a faster ticking sound.


Yeah but it looks f..king cool. Let's face it, if it wasn't about the jewelry, we'd all be wearing a G-Shock.


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> 10 years? The X-logo came with the current version of the Sumo (crown snd dial) and the sbdx017 (crown).


Never mind that. Don't you have a plane to catch?


----------



## timetellinnoob

the Prospex X has been on dials of a lot of models for ~8 years. i was never talking about just crowns. i thought i replying to a post that conveyed a general sense of 'i wish they'd drop the prospex x/this watch would look great w/o the X'.


----------



## yonsson

timetellinnoob said:


> the Prospex X has been on dials of a lot of models for ~8 years. i was never talking about just crowns. i thought i replying to a post that conveyed a general sense of 'i wish they'd drop the prospex x/this watch would look great w/o the X'.


I understand what you meant, I just thought the X appeared on dials with the SBDC027 2015?


----------



## Travelller

Degr8n8 said:


> Those are some good numbers. Did they arrive like that out of the box or did they take some time to "break in"? My SLA025 ran at +30 unworn dial up and +12 on the wrist (this was out of the box).


Yes, more or less out-of-box numbers, with my SLA025 running between +4~9 and MM300 ranging from -1~+5 depending on position. My SLA017 was the only exception - was running +8~10 and after roughly 15 mths(!) it suddenly changed to averaging around +13 in five positions except for CU (crown-up) which dropped to -8s/d ... :-s A demag did nothing and my watchmaker told me it just needed to be adjusted but I don't understand _the how & why_ as I've never dropped it or done anything out of the ordinary with it... :think:



JimmyMack75 said:


> ...Honestly I wear a different watch just about every day, so in the real world if my piece was out by two minutes it wouldn't really have a major effect on my life. Of course much less 12 seconds...


I like to keep those watches in "active rotation" constantly running and I check their times once a week. If any are +60s I will reset them.

I know a fellow WIS with your outlook and he owns almost exclusively vintage watches. He gave me a hard time when I purchased my Timegrapher ... ;-) Accuracy really depends on what watches you own, how you use them and of course, add to that the OCD factor _(from none to excessive :-d )_ Someone like you might drop €€€ on a vintage watch because of it's history, providence, a well-aged dial & matching hands (patina), etc. and that's quite understandable. Accuracy is certainly not a factor in this category. For me, part of the magic of mechanical watches is that they are capable of achieving amazing accuracy based upon technical concepts that are over a century old and assembled (mostly) by the human hand... ! b-)
And yes, we all have smartphones... |>


----------



## Seikogi

JimmyMack75 said:


> Yeah but it looks f..king cool. Let's face it, if it wasn't about the jewelry, we'd all be wearing a G-Shock.


Funny how times changed. Seiko used to be about good value proposition paired with elegant design. The sole selling point emotion isn't sustainable imho.

G-Shocks can be as much about jewellery as Seikos. You can also spend 8k USD on a MR-G G-Shock


----------



## manofrolex

Look at this new seiko










Wait hold on no it is a Tudor ...


----------



## ffnc1020

jmanlay said:


> Look at this new seiko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait hold on no it is a Tudor ...


Yeah, my first thought is hol up that's a seiko!


----------



## fluence4

jmanlay said:


> Look at this new seiko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait hold on no it is a Tudor ...


What, in the actual a$$?

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

fluence4 said:


> What, in the actual a$$?
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


Yup it js an actual a&&


----------



## Tickstart

Rosenbloom said:


> I must also say I never want to have anything on my wrist from the police!












infamous swedish meme


----------



## ffnc1020

jmanlay said:


> Yup it js an actual a&&


It's the reissue of tudor 7206.


----------



## Seppia

It looks like an SKX, only much worse and 20x the price. 
Great job on this one Tudor!


----------



## manofrolex

ffnc1020 said:


> It's the reissue of tudor 7206.


Yikes


----------



## kamonjj

jmanlay said:


> Yikes


I agree


----------



## MKN

ffnc1020 said:


> It's the reissue of tudor 7206.


Wow.. is that thing real or franken?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020

MadsNilsson said:


> Wow.. is that thing real or franken?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's real.. Also Rolex 1690.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Surely once was enough? 


ffnc1020 said:


> It's real.. Also Rolex 1690.


----------



## ffnc1020

Now I wonder if someone will make a bezel and an overlapping endlink for the skx lol.


----------



## manofrolex

MadsNilsson said:


> Wow.. is that thing real or franken?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are all praying for Franken


----------



## manofrolex

Snaggletooth said:


> Surely once was enough?


Nah one in doubt double down and reproduce a monster


----------



## huangcjz

Well, after seeing that, we won't see people complaining about the SLA033 now! 



ffnc1020 said:


> Now I wonder if someone will make a bezel and an overlapping endlink for the skx lol.


Ridwan's already made a case kind of like that - see this album: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1992210537462825&set=pcb.1992210554129490&type=3&theater


----------



## HusabergAngola79

huangcjz said:


> Well, after seeing that, we won't see people complaining about the SLA033 now!




Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

yonsson said:


> I understand what you meant, I just thought the X appeared on dials with the SBDC027 2015?


well, yea, it appeared on the Sumo (and MM, etc) a bit later than the rest, but it's existed for long enough on enough models (and ever increasing) that i figured by now people would no longer complain about it/use it as a deal breaker. hence, "either get used to it or stop complaining, it's not going away." =)


----------



## timetellinnoob

ffnc1020 said:


> It's the reissue of tudor 7206.


why does it have 2 sets of lug holes? to mount those... "bezel shields"?


----------



## Clint Pockets

ffnc1020 said:


> It's the reissue of tudor 7206.


according to the Fedoras and Neckbeards on Reddit this thing is a Vietnamese fantasy watch made by a custom watch maker in Hong Kong.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/akoye3


----------



## MKN

timetellinnoob said:


> why does it have 2 sets of lug holes? to mount those... "bezel shields"?


I Think the "shields" can pivot to release the bezel and allow adjustment. It looks silly. No wonder the rolex/tudor board is blowing up about it..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

Clint Pockets said:


> according to the Fedoras and Neckbeards on Reddit this thing is a Vietnamese fantasy watch made by a custom watch maker in Hong Kong.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/akoye3


On can hope..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020

Clint Pockets said:


> according to the Fedoras and Neckbeards on Reddit this thing is a Vietnamese fantasy watch made by a custom watch maker in Hong Kong.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/akoye3


Then the question is why Tudor is reissuing these.


----------



## huangcjz

News from a reliable source - production of the Pepsi Sumo SBDC057 and Jade Green Sumo SZSC004 will stop in May. I guess it's unsurprising for the SZSC004, since the second model of new Sumo, the SPD103, is rumoured to be green, along with the black SPD101 that we've already seen, but no news yet of whether the new one will be the same shade of green. No news of a Sumo III replacement for the Pepsi Sumo SBDC057 yet (or for the Blumo SBDC033 that's just been discontinued). The source also says: "As for the other models that are JDM 6R, we will have to wait and see.", which I'm not quite sure how to interpret - I would assume that they're just talking about 6R(15) Sumos by that. I don't know what all the other current models/colours of Sumos are, since I don't follow them. The new Sumos are said to have a 6R35 movement, but we don't know how that differs from the current 6R15 yet.


----------



## Travelller

ahonobaka said:


> The reissues are strictly an emotional buy for the hardcore fans that love the original designs ... It's a modern day recreation built to more modern standards while trying to stay true to the original (though not an exact copy). I think people are coming at this wrong like it's a flagship model tbh.


 This. |>|>|>



jmanlay said:


> So is this as a watch for suckers then? one would think a collector would aim for the original one ..
> Only time a reissue makes sense to me is when the price of the original is so far out that your only option is to go new.


So, my take; I was offered an 80s Speedymoon for ~ €6K and turned it down because I couldn't "cope" with the decayed hands (lume was gone, never mind hoping for a patina match with the dial markers...). I could buy a last-gen Speedymoon (now also out of production) in perfect condition, but it doesn't have the same flair... sigh. So my only option is to hunt down a near-perfect 80s Speedymoon and it will run closer to €16K, waaay out of my price range.

So please now tell me where I can even find a near-perfect 6105-8110 (or 6159-7001 or 62MAS, for that matter), regardless of price... :think: 
That's the main argument, but there's also the fact that with modern-day re-issues we also enjoy upgrades in materials and mechanics (movement). Many are putting the 8L35 down but I'll take it over the original 6105B mvmt found in the 6105-8110 for "actual use"... ;-)


----------



## huangcjz

Another Baselworld GS leak. "SBGA403, new family of cases in GS. 44.5mm." Spring Drive. Looks sporty from the hand-set and markers. Interesting, complex faceted hand shapes. Lume on seconds hand counter-weight, kind of a bit like those leaked Spring Drive Landmasters, but a different shape. Dial texture looks like dark brown/golden-y-coppery frost. Size is really crazy.

Source:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BvNQAOBHXd_/


----------



## Seppia

Finally another gigantic case!
I can’t wait


----------



## Seikogi

Seppia said:


> Finally another gigantic case!
> I can't wait


Dude: "Is this a Hublot?"

Me: "No, just a Grand Seiko"

Dude: "Yeah, so the bigger models are called "grand" ?

...


----------



## yonsson

timetellinnoob said:


> well, yea, it appeared on the Sumo (and MM, etc) a bit later than the rest, but it's existed for long enough on enough models (and ever increasing) that i figured by now people would no longer complain about it/use it as a deal breaker. hence, "either get used to it or stop complaining, it's not going away." =)


What "the rest"? Which models??? 
First I've seen were 2015.


----------



## timetellinnoob

yonsson said:


> What "the rest"? Which models???
> First I've seen were 2015.


i've gotten my years mixed up. i've been thinking it's been since 2011/2012 they've been adding it.


----------



## timetellinnoob

yonsson said:


> What "the rest"? Which models???
> First I've seen were 2015.


my reason still stands though, but not for as long as i thought. they've invested in the X logo as a marketing tool. it's not going away and it'll be here at least another 5 years. it'll be there til they evolve it into another symbol.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> Another Baselworld GS leak. "SBGA403, new family of cases in GS. 44.5mm." Spring Drive. Looks sporty from the hand-set and markers. Interesting, complex faceted hand shapes. Lume on seconds hand counter-weight, kind of a bit like those leaked Spring Drive Landmasters, but a different shape. Dial texture looks like dark brown/golden-y-coppery frost. Size is really crazy.
> 
> Source:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BvNQAOBHXd_/




__
http://instagr.am/p/Bt-mgF9njkq/
This case, but non chrono. Bezel seems to have a sapphire inlay with lume.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Very Vanac-y dial. If it had a faceted crystal it would make me happy  

But who told Seiko that all the western gaijin have huge wrists?


----------



## oakwood

timetellinnoob said:


> they seem to have taken that symbol and put a lot of money to market it and get it on to more watches. they aren't going to pull it because people can't get used to it. it's been a standard thing on a lot of models for almost 10 years now. it's not going away. =\


The problem isn't so much that the X is here to stay, it's more that it's encroaching.

It used to be relegated to cheaper models which is bad enough, but now even with higher-end pieces like the MM300s and Tunas you get to pay good money for the privilege of having your watch proudly look like a Simon Cowell's X-Factor® limited edition.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bt-mgF9njkq/
> This case, but non chrono. Bezel seems to have a sapphire inlay with lume.


Ah yes, should have noticed that the hour and minute hands look to be the same between the two, but didn't think to compare them. The faceted case on this one will be interesting. 9R15, 500 pieces Limited Edition.

__
http://instagr.am/p/BvNAaWEH2l5/
Just noticed the yellow hour mark on the chapter ring next to the hour marker.
"New family of cases in GS" seems to imply we'll see quite a few of them in the future, and not just these Limited Editions. What do you think of the pattern on that earlier-leaked one only going part-way over the dial? Looks like they really are going '70s!

What's your opinion of this GS, too? Also, can you give your general impressions of what's there? I understand if no details yet, but I'm sure you know the various opinions in the SEIKO community outside Japan well. Will the stuff there make people happy? (Of course, not everyone will be happy whatever the case, but from the news beforehand at least there seems to be quite a lot of stuff, and quite a lot of variety in terms of price-points, at least for the PROSPEX stuff). Any interesting non-PROSPEX, non-GS stuff? PRESAGE, quartz, historical Quartz-Astron? That's what we haven't seen news of yet. As always, the questions are size - too big? And price. Any details on the 6R35 movement in the new Sumo? Or will we just have to wait until tomorrow for all this stuff? This big GS makes me think that 46.3 mm quartz GS diver that's rumoured is possible this year, if not at Baselworld.



JoeOBrien said:


> But who told Seiko that all the western gaijin have huge wrists?


They've thought that way for a while. See towards the bottom of this piece: https://www.seiko-design.com/en/mote/index.html


----------



## Watch19

Quote Originally Posted by JoeOBrien 
But who told Seiko that all the western gaijin have huge wrists?
They've thought that way for a while. See towards the bottom of this piece: https://www.seiko-design.com/en/mote/index.html[/QUOTE]

I always suspected the +44mm models were targeted at supersized western buyers. No wonder so many GS, Tag Heuer and Breitling models don't fit me. Good for my wallet though . . .


----------



## Alimamy

Seppia said:


> Finally another gigantic case!
> I can't wait


I completely agree. I try not to complain about sizing, because many like larger watches, but looking at 2019 Baselworld releases so far everything seems to continue trending larger.

Hah, I keep seeing awesome watches that I could never pull off with my super slim wrists. I have just started embracing the 42mm+ sizes.


----------



## depwnz

Citizen 1-0 Seiko


----------



## lvdb

The MM300 on steroids, love it!


----------



## Alimamy

Springdrive MM300 looks hot! Looking forward to seeing Yonsson's thoughts and pics.

On another note - anyone have any recommendations for picking up one of those limited Zimbe green/yellow mini turtles? Feel free to DM. Thanks!


----------



## fluence4

lvdb said:


> The MM300 on steroids, love it!


Looks awesome!

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## todoroki

oakwood said:


> The problem isn't so much that the X is here to stay, it's more that it's encroaching.
> 
> It used to be relegated to cheaper models which is bad enough, but now even with higher-end pieces like the MM300s and Tunas you get to pay good money for the privilege of having your watch proudly look like a Simon Cowell's X-Factor® limited edition.
> 
> View attachment 13991669


----------



## Seppia

depwnz said:


> View attachment 13992107
> 
> Citizen 1-0 Seiko


Nice. What's that?


----------



## MKN

Seppia said:


> Nice. What's that?


Limited PM eco-drive. Very nice, very very accurate and very expensive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

Thanks for the info


----------



## subdiver

lvdb said:


> The MM300 on steroids, love it!


Is it a new Seiko 2019 ?


----------



## todoroki

Alimamy said:


> Springdrive MM300 looks hot! Looking forward to seeing Yonsson's thoughts and pics.
> 
> On another note - anyone have any recommendations for picking up one of those limited Zimbe green/yellow mini turtles? Feel free to DM. Thanks!


Biggles had some for sale at a reasonable $500 a piece incl shipping. Might be sold out now... Alternatively there is a yellow one on auction listing on ebay currently riding around @ $230.
Sweet watches! I managed to pick up a pair, and would struggle to choose a favorite, but would opt for the green if pushed.


----------



## ffnc1020




----------



## huangcjz

Seppia said:


> Nice. What's that?


https://monochrome-watches.com/citi...aliber-0100-with-1-second-per-year-precision/



subdiver said:


> Is it a new Seiko 2019 ?


Yes, Spring Drive 300 m diver, like a SD version of the MM300 - it was leaked here:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bt3x9lJhORl/

I think Seiko's press conference officially announcing all their models for Baselworld 2019 is tomorrow, but they're all out on display on the show floor today.

Looks like the 12 o'clock hour marker on these is taken from the MM200 design, with the angled/sloped sides - I hadn't noticed that before.


----------



## mi6_

Seppia said:


> Finally another gigantic case!
> I can't wait


Yeah it's like Seiko thinks higher end models that cost more need to be over sized or no one will buy them. Seiko needs to start pumping out more models in the 37mm-40mm range.


----------



## mi6_

Seppia said:


> Finally another gigantic case!
> I can't wait


Yeah it's like Seiko thinks higher end models that cost more need to be over sized or no one will buy them. Seiko needs to start pumping out more models in the 37mm-40mm range.


----------



## manofrolex

ffnc1020 said:


>


Bottom right please , need more pics


----------



## walrusmonger

The new landmaster is killer. They are really smart to reuse the same case with different bezels and dials. The only gripe I had with the Kinect one was that it was kinetic.


----------



## prokhmer

lvdb said:


> The MM300 on steroids, love it!


Wow! Does this bezel fit on the SUMO? I love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy

So many ugly watches from Seiko coming. Ugh!:-|


----------



## Degr8n8

yankeexpress said:


> At least somebody had the good sense not to put the X on the dial of the SLA017


I'm sure Seiko is aware that the collectors market and long term Seiko fans are not in support of the prospex logo and thus Seiko refrains from putting the logo on heritage pieces like the SLA025 and SLA017. The other pieces that are intended for the general consumer all get the X. This may also explain why the SLA019 got the X as it wasn't necessarily a recreation but just a limited edition. This could also be because Seiko knows that the prospex logo isn't in line with their heritage and is just a marketing ploy to improve their brand image. If I remember correctly, it wasn't until Seiko started marketing a lot of their JDM pieces such as the Sumo, Marinemaster and Shogun to the United States that they implemented the prospex logo across the board. This again goes in line with marketing and brand image which is very important to the American market. Another interesting point is that the quartz tunas (most of them) didnt get the prospex logo on the dial (yes i know its subtly on the crown). This is likely because Seiko knew that the average consumer in the United States wasn't going to spend $1k plus on a quartz watch. The Tuna is marketed to the collector crowd who is interested in the history and design of the watch and Seiko likely knew this. Furthermore, if you look back to when Seiko first sold the MM 300 in the united states they re-branded it with the prospex logo on the crown but not the dial as they likely wanted to transition to the market, create a brand image, but not push off the collector market that would be perturbed the the X on the dial. If you look at the latest release of the marinemaster, Seiko made changes that appeal to the mass market and compete with other brands such as the implementation of a sapphire crystal, and ceramic bezel. In appealing to the mass market, they also applied their brand image, the prospex X to the dial. If this pattern holds true, and sales for the quartz tunas from US retailers are as good as the MM300's, then it wont surprise me if the next iteration of the quartz tuna will have an X on the dial and sapphire crystal (with an increased cost of course). Seiko is a business after all, and as they transition into the international market, it will be more about making money than pleasing collectors and staying true to their heritage. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## manofrolex

Travelller said:


> This. |>|>|>
> 
> So, my take; I was offered an 80s Speedymoon for ~ €6K and turned it down because I couldn't "cope" with the decayed hands (lume was gone, never mind hoping for a patina match with the dial markers...). I could buy a last-gen Speedymoon (now also out of production) in perfect condition, but it doesn't have the same flair... sigh. So my only option is to hunt down a near-perfect 80s Speedymoon and it will run closer to €16K, waaay out of my price range.
> 
> So please now tell me where I can even find a near-perfect 6105-8110 (or 6159-7001 or 62MAS, for that matter), regardless of price... :think:
> That's the main argument, but there's also the fact that with modern-day re-issues we also enjoy upgrades in materials and mechanics (movement). Many are putting the 8L35 down but I'll take it over the original 6105B mvmt found in the 6105-8110 for "actual use"... ;-)


Ok have at it pay the 4.5 k for it if it tickles your fancy . All I am saying is that you can still find older versions for less than this new release but no they are not going to look new well bcs you know the whole vintage thing .
W the speedy moon the new one can be had for 3.5 k so your only option is vintage if you want the "real" deal and the fact that you didn't jump on it is your doing but doesn't negate the fact that the new one is cheaper than the old which was my argument all along (buy the re release only when the old one is out of the price range or you can't find it )


----------



## Seppia

huangcjz said:


> https://monochrome-watches.com/citi...aliber-0100-with-1-second-per-year-precision/
> 
> .


My god that citizen is fantastic!
Plus it's a normal size! YAY!

I hope they'll make it also in non-LE version, I would be in 100%


----------



## Degr8n8

Travelller said:


> Yes, more or less out-of-box numbers, with my SLA025 running between +4~9 and MM300 ranging from -1~+5 depending on position. My SLA017 was the only exception - was running +8~10 and after roughly 15 mths(!) it suddenly changed to averaging around +13 in five positions except for CU (crown-up) which dropped to -8s/d ... :-s A demag did nothing and my watchmaker told me it just needed to be adjusted but I don't understand _the how & why_ as I've never dropped it or done anything out of the ordinary with it... :think: |>


Kind of unnerving to hear that break in had no effect. Sorry to hear about your SLA017. Fortunately it isn't monocoque like the SLA025 and can be easily adjusted and serviced. With numbers like that I'd wait until 3 or 5 years of ownership and just do an adjustment when you get it serviced.


----------



## wongkeion

Guy, any new sport models of GRAND SEIKO ?


----------



## huangcjz

prokhmer said:


> Wow! Does this bezel fit on the SUMO? I love it!


Who knows yet? This new Spring Drive 300 m diver is 44.8 mm x 50.9 mm: 

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bt3x9lJhORl/

The new Sumo is 45 mm x 52.6 mm x 13.3 mm, and looks like it uses the same case as the old one - just a different bezel insert:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bt5zyXkBdL-/



wongkeion said:


> Guy, any new sport models of GRAND SEIKO ?


These are the leaks so far, all Spring Drive:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bt-mgF9njkq/

Non-chrono version, but same case:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BvNAaWEH2l5/

Spring Drive GMT:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bt3xDgDBjd8/


----------



## lvdb

Different date colors...


----------



## huangcjz

lvdb said:


> Different date colors...


Good eye! Prototypes, I guess - they both show the 6th when it's not the 6th. White is on a metal bracelet, black looks like it's on a curved-end grey rubber strap. The leak shows white on bracelet, for what it's worth:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bt3x9lJhORl/

All the dial text/printing looks grey to me in the one with black date wheel on a rubber strap (compare to bezel numbers, lume, and SEIKO logo), rather than white on the other one, so perhaps 2 different models, one being more blacked-out?

Also, is it just me, or does the SEIKO logo on the close-up view look like it might be printed rather than applied? The letters are not all joined up on the close-up photo, so where are the places to put the mounting pins for an applied logo? Is that also the case for the MM300?


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

The rumoured Blue MM300..
Never gonna happen?

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShdwFX

jmanlay said:


> Bottom right please , need more pics


I'm interested to see more of the Spring Drive GMT too.

Anyone have an idea on the SD MM300 price?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvdb

I think it’s two different models indeed. The black date version has, to my eye, a gunmetal bezel and crown while the white date version has a stainless steel bezel and crown...


----------



## huangcjz

Bettamacrostoma said:


> The rumoured Blue MM300..
> Never gonna happen?


We've barely seen anything yet! They have a model number gap for it. All the official stuff will come tomorrow - we won't see it all today.


----------



## WeirdGuy

Seppia said:


> My god that citizen is fantastic!
> Plus it's a normal size! YAY!
> 
> I hope they'll make it also in non-LE version, I would be in 100%


They are limited and cost between nearly 8k and 17k dollars. WHO THE ..... IN THEIR RIGHT MIND IS GOING TO PAY THAT MUCH FOR A CITIZEN?!


----------



## JoeOBrien

Christ, I didn't think they'd be that much. The "take that, GS!" comments were justified until I found out the price.


----------



## WeirdGuy

JoeOBrien said:


> Christ, I didn't think they'd be that much. The "take that, GS!" comments were justified until I found out the price.


And on top of that, it is a QUARTZ! LMAO!!


----------



## ahonobaka

Citizen is winning Basel so far for me alone based on the Cal 0100 wrist watches. Can I have 16K USD anyone?


----------



## huangcjz

WeirdGuy said:


> They are limited and cost between nearly 8k and 17k dollars. WHO THE ..... IN THEIR RIGHT MIND IS GOING TO PAY THAT MUCH FOR A CITIZEN?!


That was my first reaction too, but I tamped it down when I thought about how people unfairly perceive SEIKO too. It is a world first, and CITIZEN have had them in quartz ever since the CRYSTRON 4 MEGA from 1975, which had a 4.19 MHz (as opposed to the standard 32 kHz) quartz oscillator, which was accurate to +/- 3 seconds per year, which is higher than SEIKO have ever managed (+/- 5 seconds per year). People pay in the thousands of dollars for the originals now, which is more than for almost any vintage SEIKO quartz apart from those with precious metal cases (like the Quartz-Astron), so there is a market for high-end CITIZEN quartz. The new calibre 0100 is 8 MHz.


----------



## Seikogi

WeirdGuy said:


> They are limited and cost between nearly 8k and 17k dollars. WHO THE ..... IN THEIR RIGHT MIND IS GOING TO PAY THAT MUCH FOR A CITIZEN?!


pay that much for a citizen? because it is a citizen?! Is this the snob forum or f21?


----------



## hbryant130

Possibly Autumn 2019 (Oct/Nov). That's what I heard from a friend who has a friend who has a brother who works at 31 flavors.



Bettamacrostoma said:


> The rumoured Blue MM300..
> Never gonna happen?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout

hbryant130 said:


> Possibly Autumn 2019 (Oct/Nov). That's what I heard from a friend who has a friend who has a brother who works at 31 flavors.


31 flavors as in Baskin & Robbins?


----------



## M0hammed_Khaled

huangcjz said:


> News from a reliable source - production of the Pepsi Sumo SBDC057 and Jade Green Sumo SZSC004 will stop in May. I guess it's unsurprising for the SZSC004, since the second model of new Sumo, the SPD103, is rumoured to be green, along with the black SPD101 that we've already seen, but no news yet of whether the new one will be the same shade of green. No news of a Sumo III replacement for the Pepsi Sumo SBDC057 yet (or for the Blumo SBDC033 that's just been discontinued). The source also says: "As for the other models that are JDM 6R, we will have to wait and see.", which I'm not quite sure how to interpret - I would assume that they're just talking about 6R(15) Sumos by that. I don't know what all the other current models/colours of Sumos are, since I don't follow them. The new Sumos are said to have a 6R35 movement, but we don't know how that differs from the current 6R15 yet.


are there any pics of the newer sumo? where can i see one/?
i'm pretty sure 6r20 and higher are all 28800 vph movements... yikes i might just buy another one if that's the case....
any news about the shogun?


----------



## devmartin

Just found this is this the green sumo you guys are talking about?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy

Seikogi said:


> pay that much for a citizen? because it is a citizen?! Is this the snob forum or f21?


Im no snob, but Im not paying 17k for a quartz ANYTHING.


----------



## M0hammed_Khaled

devmartin said:


> Just found this is this the green sumo you guys are talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


damn, the quality looks better... the polish seems to be sharper than before and the bezel looks legit with the chapter ring... i just bought a black sumo a month ago and now contempleting should i get this when it's out and keep both?


----------



## huangcjz

M0hammed_Khaled said:


> are there any pics of the newer sumo? where can i see one/?
> i'm pretty sure 6r20 and higher are all 28800 vph movements... yikes i might just buy another one if that's the case....
> any news about the shogun?


Here is the leaked catalogue image of the new black Sumo, SPD101:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bt5zyXkBdL-/

The first photo of the new one was posted right after your post.

6R2X are 28,800 vph - that doesn't mean that 6R3X will be, too.

No news about the Shogun (discontinuation or replacement) at all.



M0hammed_Khaled said:


> damn, the quality looks better... the polish seems to be sharper than before and the bezel looks legit with the chapter ring... i just bought a black sumo a month ago and now contempleting should i get this when it's out and keep both?


The bezel insert on the new one is ceramic.



devmartin said:


> Just found this is this the green sumo you guys are talking about?


Yep, the SPD103. Looks like the same sort of shade of green as the Limited Edition MM300 from last year and the SRPB93 SEIKO 5 SPORTS diver, so quite different from the Jade Green Sumo that it'll be replacing. The caption seems to confirm the 6R35 movement, too.


----------



## jmai

devmartin said:


> Just found this is this the green sumo you guys are talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hot DAMN!
That's a straight up MM300 shade and sunburst of green. And they fixed the huge bezel fonts!

I seriously thought I was done buying this year lol.


----------



## M0hammed_Khaled

huangcjz said:


> Here is the leaked catalogue image of the new black Sumo, SPD101:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bt5zyXkBdL-/
> 
> The first photo of the new one was posted right after your post.
> 
> 6R2X are 28,800 vph - that doesn't mean that 6R3X will be, too.
> 
> No news about the Shogun (discontinuation or replacement) at all.


if the 35s happen to be 28.8k then that would be awesome... i like the new one from the green image above already and regret buying the black sumo about a month old... i don't know if it justifies buying this watch again... will have to wait and see

waiting dearly for a shogun update


----------



## huangcjz

WeirdGuy said:


> Im no snob, but Im not paying 17k for a quartz ANYTHING.


Luckily, I think the original Quartz-Astrons go for less than that, though they come up for sale so seldom and they're so far out of my price range that I don't keep track of their value. The last re-issues/modern re-interpretations from 19 and 10 years ago respectively certainly go for less than that too, and I imagine that this year's one will too.



jmai said:


> And they fixed the huge bezel fonts!


It's good that it confirms the new bezel insert type-face from the leak.  If only they had also taken a photo of what looks to be the black one (from the crown looking the same) to the top-left...


----------



## huangcjz

SLA033/SBDX031 first live photo:








Found on SCWF. Original source:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BvPlBSlHa34/

Someone on SCWF says that they're going to take their original 6105-8110/9 to Baselworld on Sunday and see if they can get a photo of it together with the new SLA033.


----------



## jmai

This might sound awful but I am so buying that green Sumo when it comes out, not because I want the watch (Sumo's are just too big for me) but because I've been looking for a nice dark green Seiko dial to use for one of my SKX's. Lol. I have 0 shame. I couldn't have asked for a better solution, since I love the green MM300 but could never wear one (again, just too big and chunky for me).


----------



## manofrolex

jmai said:


> This might sound awful but I am so buying that green Sumo when it comes out, not because I want the watch (Sumo's are just too big for me) but because I've been looking for a nice dark green Seiko dial to use for one of my SKX's. Lol. I have 0 shame. I couldn't have asked for a better solution, since I love the green MM300 but could never wear one (again, just too big and chunky for me).


Say what it is not too big  they wear smaller than you might think


----------



## huangcjz

Photo of the SNR029:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BvPigSIH9VX/


----------



## jmai

jmanlay said:


> Say what it is not too big  they wear smaller than you might think
> [/IMG]


I agree they do wear smaller than their size would suggest, but I've tried them on and personally find them just over the tipping point for me in terms of overall bulk on wrist. I'm not too mad about it though, saves me a bunch of money


----------



## huangcjz

jmai said:


> This might sound awful but I am so buying that green Sumo when it comes out, not because I want the watch (Sumo's are just too big for me) but because I've been looking for a nice dark green Seiko dial to use for one of my SKX's. Lol. I have 0 shame. I couldn't have asked for a better solution, since I love the green MM300 but could never wear one (again, just too big and chunky for me).


I don't think there's anything wrong with that, do what you like! There's also the SRPB93 I mentioned before for a cheaper option, if you might like its dial. Or the new green Zimbe Mini/Baby Turtle.  I imagine that this new Sumo will be very popular.


----------



## royalenfield

jmanlay said:


> Until further new seiko is brought up I am going to wear this sucker


Veeeery nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

devmartin said:


> Just found this is this the green sumo you guys are talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


We can clearly say this is a more mature model... cameltoe is bigger now.

Jokes aside, I like it!


----------



## manofrolex

huangcjz said:


> Photo of the SNR029:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BvPigSIH9VX/


Yeah that is a no dog


----------



## jmai

huangcjz said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with that, do what you like! There's also the SRPB93 I mentioned before for a cheaper option, if you might like its dial. Or the new green Zimbe Mini/Baby Turtle.


Those Zimbe mini Turtles are fantastic. There's one on eBay right now (the yellow one) that I'm eyeing for a potential yellow SKX build. If it stays under 500 I might do it. Buying Seiko's to harvest their dials is probably next-level obsession but I really just can't help myself.


----------



## huangcjz

jmanlay said:


> Yeah that is a no dog


It's a bit of a weird curved-end fitted leather strap, but as I said before, I like the cleaner look of this one compared to the original Kinetic model it seems to be a homage to.


----------



## manofrolex

huangcjz said:


> It's a bit of a weird curved-end fitted leather strap, but as I said before, I like the cleaner look of this one compared to the original Kinetic model it seems to be a homage to.


Waiting for a clear shot of the snr033 I am


----------



## huwp

devmartin said:


>


Ever since I read "green Sumo" I've been trying not to get my hopes up too much, but this looks like they knocked it out of the park. Beautiful shade of forest green, less 'shouty' bezel, no funky 'colour accents'. Love it.


----------



## huangcjz

jmanlay said:


> Waiting for a clear shot of the snr033 I am


Here you go, I think it might be the first photo - this web-site has 2 whole galleries of SEIKO's new watches, with pretty nice and clear photos for most of them! Top gallery is SEIKO, bottom gallery is Grand Seiko: https://kronometer.hu/2019/03/20/roviden-seiko-es-grand-seiko/

Those models seem to have a variety of sunburst and matte dials, some with flecks in them like the rose gold "Starlight"? dial 8-Day Power Reserve GS from last year (but not as many flecks).

Found posted on reddit's r/Watches .

They're really going in on Spring Drive for its 20th anniversary! Expensive, but it's nice for people to have options.

Shows the new Arnies, enamel Presages with red XII (I don't know how they're different to the Limited Editions they did back in 2012, though: http://watchesbysjx.com/2012/12/int...y-fired-enamel-dial-with-specs-and-price.html ), another ordinary enamel Presage without red XII? Don't know how it's different from the current one. Looks like they're not just showing new models in their booth, if the Cocktail Times are anything to go by - the power reserve ones look the same to me. There's a new green Cocktail Time, and a green power reserve PRESAGE like the SSA349 and SSA351 - SEIKO really are going all-in on the green now. 2 new PRESAGES with dates at 6 o'clock (nice) which look to be bigger than the existing PRESAGEs, (Why the f bigger? Please, SEIKO, please...), maybe 42-44 mm? in comparison to the existing 40.5 mm Cocktail Time, with blue dial and gold/rose gold with white/cream dial (can't tell due to the white balance of the photos). They look even bigger than the 42 mm green SSA349/SSA351-a-like model. Those Zen Gardens from last year were 43 mm "dress" (haha) watches, weren't they? New Astrons with a new case reminiscent of the first Quartz-Astron, confirmed by the sign next to the watches. And maybe some new Street Series Tuna Cans next to the existing one, but with different bezels - a bit Stargate-esque at 12, and with blocky hands. I was looking forward to the new wavy STO dial, but it looks a bit too bright for my taste, more so than the original ones. New Monsters with day-and-date cyclops and black bezels. I hope for a silver bezel one in the future. The ceramic bezel inserts on the new Sumos look to be matte.

The texture does cover the whole dial on the new GS SD chronograph, at least this model. The case really looks like the 5606-7000 to me. The've got a new Elegance model there too - is this red one new? A new hammered case GS with snowflake dial?! I wish I could read what the text on its dial says, the gold is very hard to make out against the dial. Can't tell what movement type it has, but it seems to have the same printed 6-ponted star that SEIKO used to mean "Special Dial" back in the early-to-mid 1960s?! It looks to me more like that than the gold applied 5-pointed star that they used to mean 5spy accuracy for quartz watches. The next photo is of what looks like a hand-wind Spring Drive movement, so I guess that's what's in it. There's a golden Snowflake model of this Elegance line watch as well, and another model, all Spring Drive. They really are going all-in on Spring Drive! New ladies' automatic models of GS at the end, I guess they're using the 9S25 movement introduced last year in more than just the single model from last year.

Wow, lots of new models! Lots of PROSPEX. I wish that there more PRESAGE, though, though I guess it's about the same amount or maybe more than last year, but none of these new models seem to interest me that much. :-( That will save me some money, though! Lots of variety for other people, though, too. Not much quartz for the Quartz-Astron's anniversary?! No dressy stuff, anyway, and no cheap options, at least not shown at Baselworld - let's hope for the rest of the year. After all, it wasn't launched until Christmas Day 1969. I guess that they can argue that Spring Drive is the movement of the future, with its marriage of quartz time-keeping and better-than automatic seconds hand smoothness.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Now THAT is a leak!

(yeah not technically, but still)

Hand wound spring drive 9R31 :O


----------



## manofrolex

huangcjz said:


> Here you go, I think it might be the first photo - this web-site has 2 whole galleries of SEIKO's new watches, with pretty nice and clear photos for most of them!: https://kronometer.hu/2019/03/20/roviden-seiko-es-grand-seiko/
> 
> Those models seem to have a variety of sunburst and matte dials, some with flecks in them like the rose gold "Starlight"? dial 8-Day Power Reserve GS from last year (but not as many flecks).
> 
> Found posted on reddit's r/Watches .
> 
> They're really going in on Spring Drive for its 20th anniversary! Expensive, but it's nice for people to have options.


Fantastic thanks for the link



















Really dig this one

44.8mm x 50.9mm titanium case Screwdown caseback Ceramic bidirectional GMT bezel inser


----------



## kamonjj

jmanlay said:


> Fantastic thanks for the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really dig this one


I agree. Best watch I've seen so far. Other than the dj36 without the train tracks.


----------



## JoeOBrien

That stealth SD300 is awesome.


----------



## kamonjj

Have any of the Seiko models got a clasp update?


----------



## manofrolex

kamonjj said:


> Have any of the Seiko models got a clasp update?


Not sure but the one above looks like it has a oyster style bracelet which is a good thing


----------



## manofrolex

JoeOBrien said:


> That stealth SD300 is awesome.


Pretty cool indeed


----------



## JoeOBrien

The Astron GPS homages look amazing too. And that wavy STO turtle is gonna be big! 6R35 Sumos confirmed! What is it!? WHAT IIIS IIIIIT!???


----------



## v1triol




----------



## seetohey

v1triol said:


>


Holy cow these new black and green sumos are fire!


----------



## Dan T.

seetohey said:


> Holy cow these new black and green sumos are fire!


No kidding. Tremendous.

And... the pips line up! ;-)


----------



## El-Duderino

Huh. What is going on with the case here? Lighting/shadows?


----------



## Iron swan

Well hello there...


----------



## JoeOBrien

jmanlay said:


> Pretty cool indeed


No! The one with the silicon band!



El-Duderino said:


> Huh. What is going on with the case here? Lighting/shadows?


Hammered finish bro, Tsuiki? Platinum or WG I reckon.


----------



## MichaelKG

kamonjj said:


> Other than the dj36 without the train tracks.


What do you mean by that, the indices?


----------



## huangcjz

El-Duderino said:


> Huh. What is going on with the case here? Lighting/shadows?


It's got a hammered texture, like with some vintage Grand Seikos. Search for the 6185-8010, for example.


----------



## Dan T.

v1triol said:


> We can clearly say this is a more mature model... cameltoe is bigger now


OMG... Now I can't UNSEE that!!! LOL


----------



## Iron swan

Well hello there...


----------



## Mirabello1

This is really intriguing for a grand Seiko I can see micro adjustments on the clasp









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

Mirabello1 said:


> This is really intriguing for a grand Seiko I can see micro adjustments on the clasp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Case is very similar to the Citizen F100 GPS watches. Big and bold is the motto.


----------



## yonsson

All these crappy photos kind of irritate me, so here's a sneak peak of the 10BAR GMT. The rest will follow tomorrow. The 10BAR model has a Prospex version of the new Astron clasp with hidden adjustments.


----------



## JoeOBrien

The 9R31 looks like it has a PR on the back, but no indicator. Not sure if it's partially disassembled.


----------



## yonsson

Clasp


----------



## M0hammed_Khaled

v1triol said:


>


i'll answer my own question now... yes definitely get the new sumos even if you bought a sumo a month back. green one is tremendous...
that's no ceramic bezel though

are those new monsters? 4r movements/? why downgrade back?


----------



## aks12r

Iron swan said:


> Well hello there...
> 
> View attachment 13993327


Any ideas on price for this (sd300?) And or case diameter/ height please?


----------



## nsjong

El-Duderino said:


> Huh. What is going on with the case here? Lighting/shadows?


Definitely not your average case finish... same finish as the dial?


----------



## Superbri22

yonsson said:


> All these crappy photos kind of irritate me, so here's a sneak peak of the 10BAR GMT. The rest will follow tomorrow. The 10BAR model has a Prospex version of the new Astron clasp with hidden adjustments.


Any guess on price range for this model? Also those stealths ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

yonsson said:


> Clasp


Love the angular bracelet, that's a winner!


----------



## Seikogi

huangcjz said:


> SLA033/SBDX031 first live photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found on SCWF. Original source:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BvPlBSlHa34/
> 
> Someone on SCWF says that they're going to take their original 6105-8110/9 to Baselworld on Sunday and see if they can get a photo of it together with the new SLA033.


Live from Basel, anyone into watches will have a look at those photos, yet they didn't bother to put a strap with proper width on this flagship.

Just what is wrong with them...


----------



## JoeOBrien

Superbri22 said:


> Any guess on price range for this model? Also those stealths ?


Wild guess, but Spring Drive, titanium, new bracelet and clasp... I have to imagine they're approaching $4000. (Edit - wrong! 5600 EUR :/ :/ :/ )

Also I don't know about anyone else, but suddenly I don't give a good god damn about the 6105


----------



## Superbri22

JoeOBrien said:


> Wild guess, but Spring Drive, titanium, new bracelet and clasp... I have to imagine they're approaching $4000.
> 
> Also I don't know about anyone else, but suddenly I don't give a good god damn about the 6105


Haha! Thanks ! What's caught your eye? Loving that green 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

It looks like Seiko have hit it out of the park this year and really upped the quality level across the range. If this is Seiko going upmarket, I'm all for it.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Superbri22 said:


> Haha! Thanks ! What's caught your eye? Loving that green


:/ let's see... The stealth SD300 on the rubber, the green Sumo (very interested in what 6R35 is), the wavy STOs (not usually a turtle or Sammy fan)... Seiko has done very well this year!


----------



## Superbri22

JoeOBrien said:


> :/ let's see... The stealth SD300 on the rubber, the green Sumo (very interested in what 6R35 is), the wavy STOs (not usually a turtle or Sammy fan)... Seiko has done very well this year!


Couldn't agree with you more!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superbri22

Have my eye on this one, now for the $$? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

aks12r said:


> Any ideas on price for this (sd300?) And or case diameter/ height please?


It's 44.8 mm diameter x 50.9 mm lug-to-lug, and titanium:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bt3x9lJhORl/



Superbri22 said:


> Have my eye on this one, now for the $$? Lol


The new Sumo is rumoured to be somewhere between €629-800:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BsbEL5UH9l_/



M0hammed_Khaled said:


> are those new monsters? 4r movements/? why downgrade back?


Yes, and presumably to allow for hitting a lower price-point with Monsters again. The blue one is the SRPD25K, the black one is the SRPD27K.


----------



## Dan T.

yonsson said:


> All these crappy photos kind of irritate me, so here's a sneak peak of the 10BAR GMT. The rest will follow tomorrow. The 10BAR model has a Prospex version of the new Astron clasp with hidden adjustments.


WOW. I'm impressed. I have no idea what the price is, but I guarantee I can't afford it LOL

Also, a Seiko with a killer stock bracelet???!!! Whodathunkit


----------



## JoeOBrien

Superbri22 said:


> Have my eye on this one, now for the $$? Lol


A leak a while back said 629 EUR, but not confirmed.

EDIT: yonsson says the blue flightmaster is 5600 EUR :O :/


----------



## TheJubs

yonsson said:


> All these crappy photos kind of irritate me, so here's a sneak peak of the 10BAR GMT. The rest will follow tomorrow. The 10BAR model has a Prospex version of the new Astron clasp with hidden adjustments.


Good lord this is beautiful. Seiko knocked it out of the park with this one.


----------



## JoeOBrien

*BUT WHAT OF THE 6139!??????*


----------



## matthew P

kamonjj said:


> I agree. Best watch I've seen so far. Other than the dj36 without the train tracks.


glad I'm not the only one pleasantly surprised by the lack of train track / roman numerals on the DJ36


----------



## josayeee

Seiko these GMTs are stunning. Now please throw a bone to us less fortunate. haha


----------



## NYDan

Iron swan said:


> Well hello there...
> 
> View attachment 13993341


Can someone please try to find out from Seiko if this bracelet (the one from the new SD300) would fit the Sbdx017?
Thanks, 
Dan


----------



## ShdwFX

I’m loving the new non-GS spring drives! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

JoeOBrien said:


> BUT WHAT OF THE 6139!??????


For me, it's "But what of the Quartz-Astron?!" As an actual re-issue, I mean.



Seikogi said:


> Case is very similar to the Citizen F100 GPS watches. Big and bold is the motto.


I didn't know about the F100s before, and I see what you mean, but the case seems to me to be closer to SEIKO's own 5606-7000, from 1968:


----------



## daytripper

I'm gonna cry when I find out about the cost of the GMT. Probably $3000+ USD


----------



## verdi88

This thread has become a Divers/Prospex thread. Any news about Presage releases?

Sent from my ASUS_Z017DA using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Iron swan said:


> Well hello there...
> 
> View attachment 13993327


What ref is that one ?


----------



## huangcjz

verdi88 said:


> This thread has become a Divers/Prospex thread. Any news about Presage releases?


There's not that much this year - here's what I said about them before:
"Enamel Presages with red XII (not much different to the Limited Editions they did back in 2012, though, apart from the new PRESAGE branding and there being no numerals every 10 minutes on the minutes track on the new ones, a different power reserve and pointer date numeral style/design, and they also decided to cut off the "IX" numeral on the new one instead of shrinking it on the older ones (compare the new red XII ones to the black one they also show), the new, larger cupcake-shaped crowns, and brown straps instead of black: http://watchesbysjx.com/2012/12/int...y-fired-enamel-dial-with-specs-and-price.html ), another ordinary enamel Presage without red XII? Don't know how it's different from the current one. Looks like they're not just showing new models in their booth, if the Cocktail Times are anything to go by - the classic "Sky Diving" silver/blue power reserve one looks the same to me, though it might have green hands instead of blue. The brown coffee dial one in gold case is new, though. There's a new forest green Cocktail Time, and a forest green power reserve PRESAGE like the SSA349 and SSA351 - SEIKO really are going all-in on the green now. 2 new PRESAGES with dates at 6 o'clock (nice) which look to be bigger than the existing PRESAGEs, (Why the f bigger? Please, SEIKO, please...), maybe 42-44 mm? in comparison to the existing 40.5 mm Cocktail Time, with blue dial and gold/rose gold with white/cream dial (can't tell due to the white balance of the photos). They look even bigger than the 42 mm forest green SSA349/SSA351-a-like model. Those Zen Gardens from last year were 43 mm "dress" (haha) watches, weren't they?"
Photos:
















Looks like an existing model:


----------



## huangcjz

jmanlay said:


> What ref is that one ?


SNR029. I don't know if that's the international or the JDM model number, though.


----------



## Rocat

All these Seiko's are nice but I only want this one. Does anyone have a model number for this one or the Turtle version? I seriously may sell my STO V1 Turtle for this one.

LOL I was so enamored by the dial of this version that I completely did not notice that the second photo was of the Turtle. It's nice that they decided to put the bracelet with both version's this time. Honestly though, I'm not a bracelet kind of guy so they'd go on rubber or a Nato. Hmm, a grey Nato would hit the spot.


----------



## Metrik

josayeee said:


> Seiko these GMTs are stunning. Now please throw a bone to us less fortunate. haha


... and also to the few of us with those tiny less than 8" wrists.


----------



## johnMcKlane

God dam here goes my watch budget !!


----------



## jsohal

Metrik said:


> ... and also to the few of us with those tiny less than 8" wrists.


That's not gonna stop me from rocking that flightmaster! Bet it wears like the MM300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Rocat said:


> Does anyone have a model number for this one or the inevitable Turtle version that will be coming out?


You've quoted a photo of the Turtle one! The Turtle STO III is SRPD21K1 (international)/SBDY031 (JDM), the Samurai is SRPD23K1 (international), the solar chronograph is SSC741P1.

(On another note, I've also just noticed the faceted bezel on that first Astron.)


----------



## mi6_

Superbri22 said:


> Have my eye on this one, now for the $$? Lol


I don't know why people are saying the new Sumo has a ceramic bezel. It sure looks exactly like the old aluminum insert with a different font. I'd really be surprised if it is ceramic with a grainy painted texture. Curious to hear about the new 6R35 movement.


----------



## Spring-Diver

aks12r said:


> Any ideas on price for this (sd300?) And or case diameter/ height please?


44.8 x 50.9 no idea on thickness

Edit: 15.7mm thick


----------



## mi6_

v1triol said:


>


Wow I'm dissapointed with the new Monster. I was really looking forward to the cheaper 4R36 returning but with the newer 3rd Gen dial markers. Looks like a whole new watch. Why the cyclops? What were they thinking? That looks hideous. And the fitted end links will make it wear so much bigger. I bet it's not 42.3mm anymore either. That grey tone anodized bezel doesn't work either for me. The plain stainless steel bezel looked so much better. The blue dial looks cool though. Kind of glad I got a 3rd generation now even though I'm not a fan of the cyclops on that either.

Have to say I like the Gen 1-3 Monsters more than the new ones. Seems like a disjointed design in my eyes.


----------



## huangcjz

mi6_ said:


> I don't know why people are saying the new Sumo has a ceramic bezel. It sure looks exactly like the old aluminum insert with a different font. I'd really be surprised if it is ceramic with a grainy painted texture.


There was a leak that said that it was ceramic.

Hopefully there will be other variants of the 4th gen Monsters with stainless steel finish bezels - I also want to see them.


----------



## mi6_

huangcjz said:


> There was a leak that said that it was ceramic.
> 
> Hopefully there will be other variants of the 4th gen Monsters with stainless steel finish bezels - I also want to see them.


Yes but I thought that source provided new information after the leak saying they were mistaken and the new version didn't have a ceramic bezel? Anyhow they definitely look like a standard aluminum insert to my eyes.


----------



## Seikogi

huangcjz said:


> For me, it's "But what of the Quartz-Astron?!" As an actual re-issue, I mean.
> 
> I didn't know about the F100s before, and I see what you mean, but the case seems to me to be closer to SEIKO's own 5606-7000, from 1968:


You are correct, I wasn't aware of this Lord Matic.

I bet its tastefully done in 36-38mm, the radial brushing reminds me of the vintage vostok amphibias paired with perfect Tanaka design. Now if you excuse me, I am off to ebay


----------



## Rocat

huangcjz said:


> You've quoted a photo of the Turtle one! The Turtle STO III is SRPD21K1 (international)/SBDY031 (JDM), the Samurai is SRPD23K1 (international), the solar chronograph is SSC741P1.
> 
> (On another note, I've also just noticed the faceted bezel on that first Astron.)


As I edited on my post, I was so struck by the dial of the STO III that I didn't realize the pictures were of two different watches. Thank you for the model numbers.


----------



## M0hammed_Khaled

mi6_ said:


> Yes but I thought that source provided new information after the leak saying they were mistaken and the new version didn't have a ceramic bezel? Anyhow they definitely look like a standard aluminum insert to my eyes.


before me trying to fix my dying 1st gen blumo myself i popped out the bezel... while trying to pop it back in the insert fell off and that's when i learnt it is a plastic insert.... not aluminium like people assumes it is....


----------



## M0hammed_Khaled

mi6_ said:


> I don't know why people are saying the new Sumo has a ceramic bezel. It sure looks exactly like the old aluminum insert with a different font. I'd really be surprised if it is ceramic with a grainy painted texture. Curious to hear about the new 6R35 movement.


the signed crown is gone, i don't think the crystal is sapphire either judging by the insert... and if the 6r35 is not a higher beat, then it's just a rebranded watch that demands more money... and not worth it in my book


----------



## M0hammed_Khaled

mi6_ said:


> I don't know why people are saying the new Sumo has a ceramic bezel. It sure looks exactly like the old aluminum insert with a different font. I'd really be surprised if it is ceramic with a grainy painted texture. Curious to hear about the new 6R35 movement.


the signed crown is gone, i don't think the crystal is sapphire either judging by the insert... and if the 6r35 is not a higher beat, then it's just a rebranded watch that demands more money... and not worth it in my book


----------



## Rocat

huangcjz said:


> You've quoted a photo of the Turtle one! The Turtle STO III is SRPD21K1 (international)/SBDY031 (JDM), the Samurai is SRPD23K1 (international), the solar chronograph is SSC741P1.
> 
> (On another note, I've also just noticed the faceted bezel on that first Astron.)


huangcjz,

Have you heard when these STO III's will be released?


----------



## huangcjz

Rocat said:


> As I edited on my post, I was so struck by the dial of the STO III that I didn't realize the pictures were of two different watches. Thank you for the model numbers.


Ah, I didn't see your edit, I must've replied before it. You're welcome!



mi6_ said:


> Yes but I thought that source provided new information after the leak saying they were mistaken and the new version didn't have a ceramic bezel? Anyhow they definitely look like a standard aluminum insert to my eyes.


Oh, I didn't know this. Thanks for letting me know!



Rocat said:


> Have you heard when these STO III's will be released?


No, but I would guess May-June-July time. Have a look for when the first-generation STOs were released, since they were also announced at Baselworld last year - I would assume the same time-frame for this year.



Seikogi said:


> I bet its tastefully done in 36-38mm. Now if you excuse me, I am off to ebay


It was the first model of Lord Matic. They are very common, so not too expensive. I think this case only came in this day+date 5606 version, no 5605 date only or 5601 time-only versions. The one in that photo is a very early one from 1968, without the applied "LM" on the dial, and with the original version of the bracelet and clasp it came with - I believe the bracelet also changed over time (the clasp definitely did), as did the dial. Apparently it's 35mm excluding crown, 37 mm with crown according to this post: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-seiko-lord-matic-5606-7000-a-4555547.html

There are 25 jewel and 23 jewel versions - I would go for a 25 jewel version, as the barrel arbor ports are the additional 2 jewels. The 25 jewel version used to be more expensive when they were originally sold alongside each other, but I don't notice any difference in price between the 2 versions of the movement now. There is also an international market version which will have another language on the day wheel along with English instead of the Kanji on the JDM one, depending on the market - you can identify them as they say "AUTOMATIC" directly underneath the applied SEIKO logo, rather than "LORD MATIC" and/or having the applied "LM" logo on the bottom half of the dial. I assume you know about the weakness in the day-date quick-set in the 56 series movements, but there is a metal replacement part available now, though the cost of servicing the watch would probably be more than the cost of the watch itself. You can look at completed listings on eBay for an idea of price.


----------



## _yourhonoryourhonor_

JoeOBrien said:


> A leak a while back said 629 EUR, but not confirmed.
> 
> EDIT: yonsson says the blue flightmaster is 5600 EUR :O :/


Is the blue flight master that GMT?

5600 euros seems pretty steep. That's like 6400 dollars!! Grand Seiko territory.


----------



## Seikogi

huangcjz said:


> Ah, I didn't see your edit, I must've replied before it. You're welcome!
> 
> It was the first model of Lord Matic. They are very common, so not too expensive. I think this case only came in this day+date 5606 version, no 5605 date only or 5601 time-only versions. The one in that photo is a very early one from 1968, without the applied "LM" on the dial, and with the original version of the bracelet and clasp it came with - I believe the bracelet also changed over time (the clasp definitely did), as did the dial. Apparently it's 35mm excluding crown, 37 mm with crown according to this post: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-seiko-lord-matic-5606-7000-a-4555547.html
> 
> There are 25 jewel and 23 jewel versions - I would go for a 25 jewel version, as the barrel arbor ports are the additional 2 jewels. The 25 jewel version used to be more expensive when they were originally sold alongside each other, but I don't notice any difference in price between the 2 versions of the movement now. There is also an international market version which will have another language on the day wheel along with English instead of the Kanji on the JDM one, depending on the market - you can identify them as they say "AUTOMATIC" directly underneath the applied SEIKO logo, rather than "LORD MATIC" and/or having the applied "LM" logo on the bottom half of the dial. I am sure you know about the weakness in the day-date quick-set in the 56 series movements, but there is a metal replacement part available now, though the cost of servicing the watch would probably be more than the cost of the watch itself. You can look at completed listings on eBay for an idea of price.


Many thanks!

I read about the issue on the German Uhrforum and some "forum watchmakers" mentioned the weakness. In fact, I received a big package from Cousins today with all kinds of watchmaking tools! Either give it a try or find an independent watchmaker.


----------



## Travelller

jmanlay said:


> Ok have at it pay the 4.5 k for it if it tickles your fancy . All I am saying is that you can still find older versions for less than this new release but no they are not going to look new well bcs you know the whole vintage thing. W the speedy moon the new one can be had for 3.5 k so your only option is vintage if you want the "real" deal and the fact that you didn't jump on it is your doing but doesn't negate the fact that the new one is cheaper than the old which was my argument all along (buy the re release only when the old one is out of the price range or you can't find it )


Apples & oranges - the 2nd-gen Speedymoon is an *updated* version and (imo) doesn't have the same charm as the 1st gen. You cannot say that about the SLA017/025/033. They may not be 1-1 with their original counterparts but it's close enough, differeing only in materials (like the crystal) and minor changes in case-geometry.

So yeah, I'm gunning for the SLA033.



WeirdGuy said:


> They are limited and cost between nearly 8k and 17k dollars. WHO THE ..... IN THEIR RIGHT MIND IS GOING TO PAY THAT MUCH FOR A CITIZEN?!


Yeah, agree that 8K for Ti Quartz is pushing it. I love the aq-4020-54y which is much more reasonably priced and also has a hi-precision mvmt (A060). From Deployment's writeup:

_"The [A060] movement is a thermo-compensated quartz movement fully manufactured by Citizen from ground up, and achieves an amazing accuracy of +/-5s variation over 1 year. This makes it the current reigning champion in the accuracy stakes with the Longines VHP Conquest. However Citizen has another card their sleeve. This Baselworld [2018], they showed an even higher precision movement. Accurate to +/-1s a year, the Caliber 0100 prototype was shown in a pocket watch case, and Citizen says, it will be incorporated into a production watch by Baselworld 2019."_

+/-5s/y is more than enough and I love the Washi-paper dial b-) The hands on the C0100 though are perfect_ (whereas those on the Chronomaster are great, but not particularly unique in that they remind me of a typical GS)._



Seikogi said:


> Live from Basel, anyone into watches will have a look at those photos, yet they didn't bother to put a strap with proper width on this flagship. Just what is wrong with them...


That may be an error in manufacturing tolerances but I am pretty certain Seiko doesn't have 18mm silicon-waffle straps so that's going to be another 19mm just like the ones shipped with the SLA017 & SLA025... :think:


----------



## Rocat

huangcjz said:


> Ah, I didn't see your edit, I must've replied before it. You're welcome!
> 
> No, but I would guess May-June-July time. Have a look for when the first-generation STOs were released, since they were also announced at Baselworld last year - I would assume the same time-frame for this year.


Thanks again. It's appreciated.


----------



## TheMeasure

NYDan said:


> Can someone please try to find out from Seiko if this bracelet (the one from the new SD300) would fit the Sbdx017?
> Thanks,
> Dan


I'd like to know this is as well, except for the 001. But if it fits the 017 shouldn't be a problem with the 001. And since this thread is moving so fast, questions can get buried, I'll happily bring it back to the top.

IG: th3measure


----------



## Seikogi

Travelller said:


> That may be an error in manufacturing tolerances but I am pretty certain Seiko doesn't have 18mm silicon-waffle straps so that's going to be another 19mm just like the ones shipped with the SLA017 & SLA025... :think:


I agree that the final product will have 19mm.

The issue is the lack of professionalism. Especially with luxury products you have to pay attention to details when presenting to the whole world.


----------



## mi6_

TheMeasure said:


> I'd like to know this is as well, except for the 001. But if it fits the 017 shouldn't be a problem with the 001. And since this thread is moving so fast, questions can get buried, I'll happily bring it back to the top.
> 
> IG: th3measure


You guys want to know if a bracelet fits another watch from an unreleased model Seiko just announced today? Cool your jets. Let's wait until they are available to purchase maybe?


----------



## huangcjz

mi6_ said:


> You guys want to know if a bracelet fits another watch from an unreleased model Seiko just announced today? Cool your jets. Let's wait until they are available to purchase maybe?


SEIKO haven't even announced anything yet, it's just that the watches are already on show in their booth! :-d Their press conference/presentation is tomorrow.


----------



## TheMeasure

mi6_ said:


> You guys want to know if a bracelet fits another watch from an unreleased model Seiko just announced today?....












IG: th3measure


----------



## skyleth

Nice, I saw this similar model on Instagram... checks a lot of boxes for me... Spring Drive, GMT, etc... I hope it's a reasonable size...











yonsson said:


> All these crappy photos kind of irritate me, so here's a sneak peak of the 10BAR GMT. The rest will follow tomorrow. The 10BAR model has a Prospex version of the new Astron clasp with hidden adjustments.


----------



## ffnc1020

huangcjz said:


> Apparently it's 35mm excluding crown, 37 mm with crown according to this post: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-seiko-lord-matic-5606-7000-a-4555547.html


Interesting to see this thread again.

I bought this watch from him and rebuilt/serviced it.


----------



## huangcjz

skyleth said:


> Nice, I saw this similar model on Instagram... checks a lot of boxes for me... Spring Drive, GMT, etc... I hope it's a reasonable size..


All the new Landmasters like that and the diver use the same titanium case and are 44.8 mm x 50.9 mm, it's just that some have different bezels:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bt3toSqB6lx/


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bt32QDehNZc/


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bt3x9lJhORl/
One of the models is 14.7 mm thick:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bt3-wVIhunY/


----------



## 59yukon01

I'm a big Seiko fan, but there's not one single new release I've seen that looks good to me. Don't get me started with those hideous Monsters with that HUGE cyclops. 

I'm even more content with my Topper LE pre-order now.


----------



## dt75

I wish they were releasing a more affordable version of the Willard like they did with the SLA017. I'd be ok with a slightly different dial and handset if Seiko needed to differentiate. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

59yukon01 said:


> I'm a big Seiko fan, but there's not one single new release I've seen that looks good to me. Don't get me started with those hideous Monsters with that HUGE cyclops.
> 
> I'm even more content with my Topper LE pre-order now.


I think the dark green Sumo looks good and that Spring Drive GMT. Surely one of them gets your fancy?

The monsters look bad for sure. The cyclops and bracelet integration kill what was an amazing watch. At least the 3rd generation ones with the cyclops are only dat not day/date. Not sure what Seiko was thinking with these.


----------



## todoroki

59yukon01 said:


> I'm a big Seiko fan, but there's not one single new release I've seen that looks good to me. Don't get me started with those hideous Monsters with that HUGE cyclops.
> 
> I'm even more content with my Topper LE pre-order now.


I'm inclined to agree with you. The strangely subdued monsters look plain and bland, two adjectives I never thought I'd use to describe a monster. The new Sumo certainly looks an improvement, but it is creeping into MM300 territory stylistically so I'd prefer it if they just did away with it completely. The spring drive higher end prospex stuff does look badass, but there is alot of competition at that particular price point to consider before splashing the cash. Perhaps they still have spmething up their sleeve? I'm not overly optimistic tbh.


----------



## mtb2104

yonsson said:


> All these crappy photos kind of irritate me, so here's a sneak peak of the 10BAR GMT. The rest will follow tomorrow. The 10BAR model has a Prospex version of the new Astron clasp with hidden adjustments.


Thanks for taking the time to share this!
Amazing colour shift with this shot... bezel looks almost full black!
Will there be other colour ways released for this guy? Could be my 1st SD!


----------



## huangcjz

It just struck me - with that textured case, that Spring Drive GS with the hammered textured case could be like a modern re-interpretation of the Quartz-Astron - but for Spring Drive as the movement of the future looking forward, rather than looking back at history in quartz. I'm not sure if the logo is printed (gold leaf?), or perhaps even engraved like the first Grand Seiko, which would be very cool.


----------



## depwnz

I would be extremely disappointed if that's all for Presage/dressy Seiko. Just a bunch of boring 4R and re-branded 6R what?


----------



## huangcjz

depwnz said:


> I would be extremely disappointed if that's all for Presage/dressy Seiko. Just a bunch of boring 4R and re-branded 6R what?


I know, right? So am I. The green dials are nice, though, but they're still just colour variants of the same watches. I like the rare, symmetrical date at 6 on the new models, but they're gargantuan! And they also seem to be rather plain-looking, otherwise. I personally don't like their old-fashioned hand-set, either. That hammered-case GS looks very special to me, but also wildly out of reach. I've only just noticed that the new enamel-dial PRESAGES look like they might have coppery-gold coloured cases rather than silver, so I guess that's the difference for the white-dial one - or is it just the lighting making them look that way? I guess that it's good that the case colour is subtle, rather than too flashy.

I was really hoping for some affordable quartz stuff to commemorate the first quartz watch, too. Sure, quartz was originally very high-end, but the power of it was that it made accurate time-keeping affordable for lots more people around the world, as its cost dropped pretty quickly.


----------



## huwp

huangcjz said:


> I know, right? So am I. The green dials are nice, though, but they're still just colour variants of the same watches. I like the rare, symmetrical date at 6 on the new models, but they're gargantuan!


Are you sure? The green cocktail time looks like one of the ladies models, which would make the date-at-6 ones a dainty 40mm or so.


----------



## yankeexpress

Do these SD GMT movements have quickset hour hands, like the kinetic GMT?


----------



## lpinsk

dt75 said:


> I wish they were releasing a more affordable version of the Willard like they did with the SLA017. I'd be ok with a slightly different dial and handset if Seiko needed to differentiate.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Agreed - but particularly bummed that a cushion case diver in the 42mm or under range never seems to be in the cards...


----------



## mtb2104

yankeexpress said:


> Do these SD GMT movements have quickset hour hands, like the kinetic GMT?


I hope they do! please don't make it a 2893-2 approach...


----------



## T1meout

That's a hammered case, or as the French refer to it, Martele look.


El-Duderino said:


> Huh. What is going on with the case here? Lighting/shadows?


----------



## shelfcompact

Sumos actually look good now.

Monsters still ugly.

That stealth spring drive is sweet.

What are these?


----------



## JimmyMack75

Where are the Arnie’s?


----------



## v1triol

59yukon01 said:


> I'm a big Seiko fan, but there's not one single new release I've seen that looks good to me. Don't get me started with those hideous Monsters with that HUGE cyclops.
> 
> I'm even more content with my Topper LE pre-order now.


I like everything except the monsters, 
It is somehow sad to see how Seiko can't make their mind where to place this watch in their line-up.
2019 Monsters are dogs:/

Very impressed with this Batman and SD300, I am quite curious about the price-point level. Gut feeling tells me I am not gonna like the prices, lol


----------



## depwnz

My 6" wrist likes zero of those muscular releases. Might get the pepsi arnie for the oversize douchy look though :think:


----------



## AirWatch

JimmyMack75 said:


> Where are the Arnie's?


There they are. These, unlike most of the other Baselworld '19 Seiko divers, are not too bad and have managed to pique my interest.


----------



## Galaga

AirWatch said:


> There they are. These, unlike most of the other Baselworld '19 Seiko divers, are not too bad and have managed to pique my interest.


The crown and pushers on those watches look familiar.


----------



## Degr8n8

mi6_ said:


> I don't know why people are saying the new Sumo has a ceramic bezel. It sure looks exactly like the old aluminum insert with a different font. I'd really be surprised if it is ceramic with a grainy painted texture. Curious to hear about the new 6R35 movement.


I wholeheartedly agree. A good way to tell if a Seiko bezel insert is ceramic or not is to look at the lume pip. The ceramic bezels never have a conventional lume pip but a smooth flat surface where the pip should be. The bezel on the new Sumo has a conventional pip and is thus not ceramic.


----------



## Seppia

AirWatch said:


> There they are. These, unlike most of the other Baselworld '19 Seiko divers, are not too bad and have managed to pique my interest.


Not enough crowns, and not nearly big enough either. 
I would have preferred a minimum of 7-8 crowns, and each 20mm in length.


----------



## fluence4

The 12 o'clock marker on the Sumo is even worse than the previous... 

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Kosmo5

I was so ready to grab a new Seiko diver or GMT this year but none of these releases do anything for me. Why can't Seiko go back to making <42mm watches again most of these models are bigger than Panerais smh. I also don't like how every GMT watch tries to copy Rolex/Batman design for some reason they could have made it much more interesting and "their own" instead of looking like a knockoff.

Still hoping the next few days reveal something that will be good.


----------



## v1triol

Yep, RRSP for the new SD is EUR5k - 6k

https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/news/20190321-5?_bdld=2xcTaW.mCb9h91.1553159332


----------



## dino8791

lpinsk said:


> Agreed - but particularly bummed that a cushion case diver in the 42mm or under range never seems to be in the cards...


Mini Turtle?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## depwnz

This gonna be the 50th Anniversary Astron
SBXC036
3 million yen


----------



## Joll71

Some of the new releases have their own web pages now
https://baselworld.seikowatches.com/global-en/2019/newwatches/

Press releases here
https://www.seikowatches.com/us-en/news


----------



## nanoc

New Presage Arita, with porcelain dials a new take on the 6R15 with extended power reserve: 70hours.

https://www.seikowatches.com/us-en/news/20190321-7


----------



## v1triol

Tudor may call themselves they do "dare", but it is Seiko who is brave and the bold.


----------



## huangcjz

huwp said:


> Are you sure? The green cocktail time looks like one of the ladies models, which would make the date-at-6 ones a dainty 40mm or so.


It's not a smaller Cocktail Time. Look at the applied hour marker at 3 o'clock outside of the date on the green Cocktail Time - the smaller models don't have that, they just have a printed dot instead, which is the easiest way to distinguish them: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/special/cocktailtime_starbar2018/

Also, the date-at-6 models clearly look larger than the 42 mm green SSA349/SSA351-a-like non-Cocktail Time Power Reserve PRESAGE model to their right, even though they're further away. Also look at the length of the applied hour marker at 6 o'clock outside the date on the new ones - it looks longer than on the green Cocktail Time.



depwnz said:


> This gonna be the 50th Anniversary Astron SBXC036 3 million yen


I like the subtly faceted bezel on these. Thanks for the links!

SLA033 is 45 mm x 49.7 mm x 13 mm. "Approximate recommended retail price in Europe: €4,350": https://www.seikowatches.com/global...51.837689454.1553160448-1031757581.1520290342



shelfcompact said:


> What are these?


They look like new models of the PROSPEX Street Series Tuna Cans to me, along with the current one on to their left.


----------



## HusabergAngola79

WTF

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

I am glad Seiko is making movement upgrades. Also the SD300 looks stunning!

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71

The new Prospex LX range looks amazing. 
https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/news/20190321-5

https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/lx-line

Way too pricey for me, alas.

I see the flat vent is coming back with the new arnies.


----------



## huangcjz

Seiko Prospex LX line
Caliber: Spring Drive GMT 5R66 （SNR025, 027, 033, 035）
Spring Drive 5R65 （SNR029, 031）
Driving system: Automatic
Power reserve: 72 hours
Accuracy: ±1 second per day （±15 seconds per month）
GMT hand （SNR025, 027, 033, 035）
Number of jewels: 30 jewels

Specifications
Titanium case and bracelet with super-hard coating （SNR025, 029, 033）
Titanium case with black super-hard coating （SNR027, 031, 035）
Sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating （SNR029, 031）
Sapphire crystal with super-clear coating （SNR025, 027, 033, 035）
Screw-down crown, screw case back
Water resistance: 300m saturation diver’s （SNR029, 031）
20bar （SNR025, 027）, 10bar （SNR033, 035）
Magnetic resistance: 4,800 A/m
Diameter: 44.8 mm
Thickness: 14.7 mm （SNR025, 027, 033, 035） 15.7mm （SNR029, 031）
Titanium bracelet with three-fold clasp with push button release and slide adjuster （SNR025, 029）
Titanium bracelet with three-fold clasp with push button release （SNR033）
Calf strap （SNR027）, Silicone strap （SNR031）, Crocodile strap （SNR035）
Approximate recommended retail price in Europe:
€5,100 （SNR025, 027）, €6,100 （SNR029, 031）, €5,600 （SNR033, 035）


----------



## v1triol

Nice case on SD300


----------



## depwnz

Alright the SARX061/SARW049 are just rehashes of the SARX049/SARW035. 
Arita enamel might look better than Urushi/Shippo but at 2.5X the price?


----------



## huangcjz

That new textured-case Grand Seiko:

https://www.grand-seiko.com/global-...39.837689454.1553160448-1031757581.1520290342

"The dial's silver finish complements the delicate hand carving on the platinum case.

The hour and minute hands and hour markers are made of 14k white gold to ensure that their brilliance endures for decades. The Grand Seiko name, the minute markers and all the other markings are etched into the dial.
The Micro Artist Studio made its first contribution to Grand Seiko with the 8-Day Power Reserve Spring Drive watch that was greeted at Baselworld 2016 with great acclaim. This same elite team of watchmakers now presents Caliber 9R02, a new movement that has two mainsprings set in parallel within a single barrel and uses the unique Torque Return System* to deliver a power reserve of 84 hours. The power reserve indicator is visible through the sapphire crystal case back, next to the barrel whose shape echoes that of the bellflower that is the symbol of Shiojiri, where the studio is located.
If the owner prefers, this plaque can be replaced with one that carries his or her name."

The dial markings are etched! I thought that they might be shallowly-engraved, but this is almost/just as good. I guess they went to hand-carving the case instead of stamping it in order to show their artistry, but I'm sure it'll drive the price up, though it would give a different finish - not that I could afford it, anyway. It's 38.5 mm × 9.8 mm. A Limited Edition of 30, which might actually be more pieces than I thought there would be - I feared that there would be fewer. Also, it _does_ have the same "Special Dial" 6-pointed star to indicate solid-gold applied markers like SEIKOs from the early-to-mid 1960s did. The star looks a bit large to me though, but the way it's etched makes its appearance subtle, since it's so shallow, and hence low-contrast with the rest of the dial.

More details, with SEIKO-supplied videos: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/21/baselworld-2019-announcement-grand-seiko


----------



## huangcjz

nanoc said:


> New Presage Arita, with porcelain dials and a new take on the 6R15 with extended power reserve: 70hours.


That's good news about the 6R35, but still can't match ETA's POWERMATIC 80 at the same beat-rate. I wonder what the prices of the new Sumos with the 6R35 will be?

I like the new Astrons, apart from the extra centre lug bit on the rose gold colour case with rubber strap one - it seems that Japan gets a lot more new colour versions of them: https://baselworld.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/2019/newwatches/


----------



## yonsson




----------



## yonsson




----------



## yonsson

No time to add info but as you know, these are all in 44.8mm titanium.


----------



## aclaz

will definitely get one of this









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu

I guess it is a pity that those new Spring Drives are so big. I would also prefer them to be made from steel. Titanium is not my cup of tea.


----------



## aalin13

This video shows regular production version of SBGK005 in white dial (SBGK007) and black dial (SBGK009). The white one looks quite appealing to me as a dress watch.


----------



## v1triol

Prospex LX video


----------



## aalin13

The new Prospex LX line looks good, but if I'm honest, the price surprises me a little. I was expecting them to be at less than or equal to the existing SBDB011, not higher by such a margin. Either way, I think they all look really nice, but out of my budget for now.


----------



## v1triol

Agreed, LXes do look nice and will make some waves, but I am not seeing myself paying anything more than $3-3.5k for LX.


----------



## depwnz

now this is interesting


__
http://instagr.am/p/BvRGTziHeWb/


----------



## huangcjz

depwnz said:


> now this is interesting
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BvRGTziHeWb/


Looks like a new model like the SRPA77/75/73/71. I also note what looks like "XX BAR" (20 BAR?) on the dials.


----------



## Rosenbloom

Nice!

View attachment 13994511


----------



## Seppia

depwnz said:


> This gonna be the 50th Anniversary Astron
> SBXC036
> 3 million yen
> View attachment 13994397


This is a joke right?



HusabergAngola79 said:


> WTF


Well, at least it's only $4500, not like you could expect good strap fit at that price.


----------



## perfectlykevin

traczu said:


> I guess it is a pity that those new Spring Drives are so big. I would also prefer them to be made from steel. Titanium is not my cup of tea.


Super hard titanium, so less scratches than steel. Corrosion resistance is better and lighter and stronger too. What is not to love?


----------



## seisnofe

no blue new Sumo?


----------



## huangcjz

seisnofe said:


> no blue new Sumo?


No, only black and green. Green seems to be the new in thing with SEIKO. More colours will most probably trickle out over time, as usual. If the rumoured blue MM300 still hasn't come out a year after the green one, I would expect the same with the Sumo, so don't hold your breath.


----------



## valuewatchguy

depwnz said:


> View attachment 13992107
> 
> Citizen 1-0 Seiko


That's a good looking watch

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

HusabergAngola79 said:


> WTF
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Its totally fine and square, the strap tapers in and youre looking at a tiny gap caused by that.


----------



## huangcjz

Crystals on the new Sumos are sapphire, and the new STOs are officially called the "Great White Shark Special Editions". No prices yet, unfortunately: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019...new-sumo-amp-save-the-ocean-great-white-shark


----------



## Cobia

AirWatch said:


> There they are. These, unlike most of the other Baselworld '19 Seiko divers, are not too bad and have managed to pique my interest.


I like em, the old arnie is a very bland watch in real life for mine, the big pushers give this a bit of uniqueness, actually thinks it looks much better than the original.


----------



## cyphion

Anymore information on the new Arnies? Models, price, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lxnastynotch93

aalin13 said:


> The new Prospex LX line looks good, but if I'm honest, the price surprises me a little. I was expecting them to be at less than or equal to the existing SBDB011, not higher by such a margin. Either way, I think they all look really nice, but out of my budget for now.





v1triol said:


> Agreed, LXes do look nice and will make some waves, but I am not seeing myself paying anything more than $3-3.5k for LX.


Seiko is showing their hand at what they're looking to accomplish. By offering Spring Drive Prospex models with premium materials for the $5,000 price point, that can mean one thing and one thing only: Grand Seiko is going to be pushed FAR up-market.

With the lack of availability of Rolex watches, and the frustration of the fanbase, GS sees a group of customers willing to pay $7,500 to $12,000 for a watch. They have money burning a hole in their pockets, and no Rolex to buy. GS is going to push their prices to match those customers expectations, and cash in on them.

In a few years, a $5,000 Prospex LX SD GMT will look like a bargain compared to a $9,000 Grand Seiko SD GMT. This is a sad reality, because only 2 years ago, Grand Seiko was the best bang for your buck luxury watch on the market. Once they made their push into the USA everything changed, but of course it did .

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

cyphion said:


> Anymore information on the new Arnies? Models, price, etc.


The rumours said that there were 3 models: "SNJ028P1 Black", "SNJ027P1 Pepsi", "SNJ025P1 Black Stainless Steel Case". They're 47.8 mm, a bit bigger than the originals, which are 45 mm:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BumwfzYHQh5/
 No prices yet, unfortunately.


----------



## cyphion

huangcjz said:


> The rumours said that there were 3 models: "SNJ028P1 Black", "SNJ027P1 Pepsi", "SNJ025P1 Black Stainless Steel Case". They're a bit bigger than the originals, at 47.8 mm :
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BumwfzYHQh5/
> No prices yet, unfortunately.


Awesome thank you! Looks like a star of the show for me. And seems no one is talking about them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GregoryD

The LX line is larger than I was hoping, but the titanium, micro-adjust clasp, and flat caseback with dropped lugs should help a lot for wearability.


----------



## Kaffbee

I'm new to the higher end watch tier and thought about buying something special from Fukuoka this summer. I waited for the 2019 basel announcements with excitement only to realise I can't afford any of these.. The new LX versions are around 5500€ while the new GS sports models are closing in on 10000€! Both are Rolex money. Might have to "settle" for a quartz GMT GS or a mechanical MM300.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I feel like there are definitely some worth while pieces. I like the new Sumos, the SD 300, the STO's actually look better than I expected, and the SD GMT's are gorgeous. For GS, I think the sbgy003 is stunning and I am going to disagree with most here and say their GMT is not a bad offering. It has an interesting dial (not sure if I like it yet), very unique case, and a good looking bracelet. I appreciate the risk. 
Of course there was plenty from Seiko/GS that I didn't care for also, but at least they upgraded movements and offered new models, which to me is far more respectable than just slapping on new bracelets and bezels year after year.


----------



## royalenfield

El-Duderino said:


> Huh. What is going on with the case here? Lighting/shadows?


Reminds me of first Astron of the 1960's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royalenfield

huangcjz said:


> Looks like a new model like the SRPA77/75/73/71. I also note what looks like "XX BAR" (20 BAR?) on the dials.


Panerai meets Seiko field watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

royalenfield said:


> Panerai meets Seiko field watches


Or perhaps, when the watch is so big, you can't put the crown at 3 any more, but have to off-set it at 2 o'clock? Hopefully not.

On another note, the SLA033 has a screw-down crown, unsurprisingly.


----------



## JimmyMack75

Cobia said:


> I like em, the old arnie is a very bland watch in real life for mine, the big pushers give this a bit of uniqueness, actually thinks it looks much better than the original.


Sorry brother,

I totally disagree. I think these Arnies look like weird Martians or as G said, Shrek. Why mess with a legend? I think they look ridiculous and am glad I have my mint original.

I was so excited for Basel this year and my three favourite brands Seiko, Rolex and Tudor have been so very disappointing.

The SLA033's case is out of proportion (too beefy around the lugs) and the dial looks grey, washed out and has those dreaded rounded indices.

No Pogue reissue and very little else of interest for me. The Spring Drive Marine Master is cool but I hate the power reserve indicator.

Tudor's offerings are just horrible. That P01! I've seen better SKX mods.

And Rolex... adds a slightly upgraded movement and jubilee to the Batman. Wow

The only watch that excites me is the two-tone SD43. But I'm not 65 and retired with my white hat and boat shoes so that will have to wait.

Basel is such a let down for me this year.


----------



## huangcjz

To be honest, there is very little from SEIKO this year that I would personally buy, but I can appreciate that they have released a lot of models, and a very wide range of models, for all sorts of people, and at what looks like different price ranges. I do like the new Sumo, and think it's a good improvement, even if it's too big for me - everything will depend on its price. The new PROSPEX LX range do look nice, even if it's not in my price range, and I'm not personally that into getting big sports watches for myself. The new GS with the interesting case like the 5606-7000 is intriguing, too, and looks better in photos so far than in the leaked catalogue images, even if I wouldn't personally get it even if I had the money. I am a bit disappointed that there aren't any PRESAGEs that I want to get, but that saves me money that I shouldn't really spend anyway. The stuff I would like (that hammered case GS) is unaffordable, but given what that stuff is, that's unsurprising, so I can't say I'm disappointed in that respect - it's good that SEIKO is making it, since it's interesting.


----------



## Rocat

huangcjz said:


> Crystals on the new Sumos are sapphire, and the new STOs are officially called the "Great White Shark Special Editions". No prices yet, unfortunately: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019...new-sumo-amp-save-the-ocean-great-white-shark


I can definitely get behind the name "Great White Shark" for the STO Gen III even thought they are in a Samurai and Turtle case. lol


----------



## JimmyMack75

Rocat said:


> I can definitely get behind the name "Great White Shark" for the STO Gen III even thought they are in a Samurai and Turtle case. lol


The old STO dials had some class and artistic finesse. They didn't have to scream 'Waves!!!!' at you. The new ones are too much and look like a three year-old designed them.


----------



## huangcjz

JimmyMack75 said:


> The old STO dials had some class and artistic finesse. They didn't have to scream 'Waves!!!!' at you. The new ones are too much and look like a three year-old designed them.


The old ones are still available, these new ones are just additions.  I do have to admit that they look a bit too bright for my taste personally in the only few photos of them that I've seen so far, compared to my high hopes from the catalogue images we'd seen before. I still appreciate that they brought down a dial design from one of the highest-end SEIKO watches to a watch that cost about 100 times less with the original STO: https://www.ablogtowatch.com/seiko-shinju-hattori-special-model-limited-edition-watch-japan/


----------



## nupicasso

Cobia said:


> Its totally fine and square, the strap tapers in and youre looking at a tiny gap caused by that.


Love Seiko, but whatever the reason, there's no excuse for that. Especially at this price point. You think Rolex or Omega release anything lacking precision at these price points

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

"Prospex Ani-Digi (Arnie re-issues), Monsters and Shrouded Divers" details: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/21/baselworld-prospex-ani-digi-monsters-and-shrouded-divers

New Monsters (42.4 mm) and PROSPEX Street Series models (Solar Tuna Cans, 46.7 mm) have "vintage-look" style lume... One of the two PROSPEX Street Series Solar Tuna Cans has a brown, textured dial. Their 62MAS-style hands look silver and nicer in these press image than in the photos we've seen so far. The minute hand looks like a brighter silver than the hour hand to me, though? Perhaps it's just the lighting. Rectangular lume on the seconds hand counter-weight, as we've seen on the other new models from SEIKO at Baselworld.

Will hands from a solar model fit on an automatic SEIKO movement?

Also, more real-life photos not behind glass of the new models - new porcelain PRESAGE on wrist, that textured-case platinum GS Limited Edition of 30 (I think this is going to be a legendary model in the future, it's so modern-vintage), the new faceted-case GS (non-chrono version) - confirmed to have a rotating bezel:


http://imgur.com/MUW2svA


----------



## Toshk

I like the GS SBGC231. All in one functionality Chrono, GMT and 200m WR. Cased in best titanium alloy. But too big and too expensive


----------



## nupicasso

Think the new Prospex LX collection are nice looking. Price wise, there are other things I’d put above them. I think these are, IMO, about $1000 overpriced. That’s just me. Someone else might think these are a steal. I just feel with their new strategy to swim up market, they may have swam past their actual value in the market. 

Same goes for GS. They’ve priced themselves above JLC and the like. They’ve got that limited edition gold cased(no bracelet) SBGC230 for 51,000 dollars (Stainless Steal is 13,000). That’s Patek money (the gold version). 

It’s one thing to come to market, as a new company, and charge those prices. It’s another, to arbitrarily increase prices substantially over night because you want to hit a lofty target. Do you just pretend you weren’t just selling the same watches the week before at a completely different price bracket??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

v1triol said:


> Nice case on SD300
> 
> View attachment 13994431


Pin collar bracelet still??


----------



## v1triol

2019 Catalog - all new releases are in.

https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/catalog/special/basel2019/#target/page_no=1


----------



## huangcjz

v1triol said:


> 2019 Catalog - all new releases are in.
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/catalog/special/basel2019/#target/page_no=1


Here's a direct link to the underlying PDF version, if anyone wants it - be warned, it's a massive 124.2 MB file, due to all the images: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/catalog/special/basel2019/data/seiko2019.pdf

SRPD31K1 (brown dial, silver case, brown leather strap model), SRPD33K1 (green dial, silver case, green leather strap) and SRPD35K1 (black dial, black case, black leather strap): "Both way inner rotating compass bezel, with unique crown guard providing improved protection.", 43 mm, so getting ever-bigger as usual, all have "vintage-look" style lume: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/22/baselworld-announcement-prospex-automatic-field-watch

New enamel dial Laurel commemoration models, SJE075J1 (white dial) and SJE077J1 (blue dial), new 6L35 movement like the SJE073 from last year: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/22/baselworld-announcement-enamel-presage-models

International model number of that SARW JDM blue porcelain 6R27 power reserve model we saw just before Baselworld is SPB091J1.

Presage 2019 Limited Edition STAR BAR Cocktail Time - the dark brown gradient, frost-textured dial, gold case "Old Fashioned", SRPD36J1 standard date-only model, SSA392J1 4R57 power reserve and pointer date sub-dial model. 8,000 pieces of each.

"fascinating purple of a Black Cat Martini and the mysterious green of a Mockingbird sparkling [cocktail]": dark purple dial, silver case, golden hands power reserve 4R57 SSA393J1, dark green dial, silver case, golden seconds hand date-only SRPD37J1: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/22/baselworld-announcement-new-cocktail-time-models

Japanese Zen garden PRESAGEs: pebbled/large-grain sand textured dial and marker power reserve PRESAGEs - silver SSA395J1 and green dial with cream hour and minute hands, gold power reserve hand SSA397J1, both have silver cases and come on stainless steel bracelets. 42 mm, just like the other colours of this model (SSA349 and SSA351).

Date at 6 models (SRPD41J1 and SRPD42J1) look nicer in these renderings - same texture, different colours, but of course still look too big. They're 41.7 mm. I'm personally unsure about the textured hour markers on first impression, but it's good that they're trying something different: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/22/baselworld-announcement-new-presage-zen-models

"Redux Remix Relax" - what a marketing slogan for their 2 new PROSPEX Street Series Solar Tuna Cans...

Jeez, they really have launched a lot of new models at Baselworld this year!


----------



## MKN

I honestly like the new Monsters. I know they mix and match a bit and that the movement is a step down. But I have never been let down by a 4r and they look pretty good I think.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## depwnz

The 4R Cocktail with green dial & yellow second is semi-interesting. Beside, it's safe to say I won't be buying any 2019 Seiko. Let's hope that they release some nice jdm later


----------



## wongkeion

Honestly, I am disappointing about the GS. They still not to release a smaller diver.


----------



## Seikogi

nupicasso said:


> Think the new Prospex LX collection are nice looking. Price wise, there are other things I'd put above them. I think these are, IMO, about $1000 overpriced. That's just me. Someone else might think these are a steal. I just feel with their new strategy to swim up market, they may have swam past their actual value in the market.
> 
> Same goes for GS. They've priced themselves above JLC and the like. They've got that limited edition gold cased(no bracelet) SBGC230 for 51,000 dollars (Stainless Steal is 13,000). That's Patek money (the gold version).
> 
> It's one thing to come to market, as a new company, and charge those prices. It's another, to arbitrarily increase prices substantially over night because you want to hit a lofty target. Do you just pretend you weren't just selling the same watches the week before at a completely different price bracket??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Issue is that the majority of the community buys in the old price range. If Seiko moves up they move on and buy something else should the new price be out of the comfort zone. We will see if the rich US folks can make up and increase sales from them after losing a part of the current base. I'll vote with my wallet..

Besides EU prices will be even higher than those in the US...

The 3-hander platinum hammered GS is 76k USD. That's priced between a platinum ALS datograph and a platinum perpetual cal. ALS datograph.


----------



## depwnz

Seikogi said:


> Issue is that the majority of the community buys in the old price range. If Seiko moves up they move on and buy something else should the new price be out of the comfort zone. We will see if the rich US folks can make up and increase sales from them after losing a part of the current base. I'll vote with my wallet..
> 
> Besides EU prices will be even higher than those in the US...
> 
> The 3-hander platinum hammered GS is 76k USD. That's priced between a platinum ALS datograph and a platinum perpetual cal. ALS datograph.


Almost forgot what kind of watches I can get at 50k+ price point. Not to compare anything but I will grab a goddamn Zeitwerk with that SBGZ money.


----------



## depwnz

Seikogi said:


> Issue is that the majority of the community buys in the old price range. If Seiko moves up they move on and buy something else should the new price be out of the comfort zone. We will see if the rich US folks can make up and increase sales from them after losing a part of the current base. I'll vote with my wallet..
> 
> Besides EU prices will be even higher than those in the US...
> 
> The 3-hander platinum hammered GS is 76k USD. That's priced between a platinum ALS datograph and a platinum perpetual cal. ALS datograph.


Almost forgot what kind of watches I can get at 50k+ price point. Not to compare anything but I will grab a goddamn Zeitwerk with that SBGZ money.


----------



## nupicasso

Seikogi said:


> Issue is that the majority of the community buys in the old price range. If Seiko moves up they move on and buy something else should the new price be out of the comfort zone. We will see if the rich US folks can make up and increase sales from them after losing a part of the current base. I'll vote with my wallet..
> 
> Besides EU prices will be even higher than those in the US...
> 
> The 3-hander platinum hammered GS is 76k USD. That's priced between a platinum ALS datograph and a platinum perpetual cal. ALS datograph.


I buy in both price ranges. I own Prospex Seiko's, Rolex, Omega etc... but to arbitrarily increase prices substantially overnight is ridiculous. It's one thing to make incremental increases year over year or slight increases while bringing something new to the table (like a new movement, technology etc), its another to increase prices (in some cases double their previous standard) and hope no one will notice.

I won't pay what they're asking. Perceived value doesn't change overnight.

And there is no way, IMO, they should be priced anywhere near A Lange & Söhne. Crazy! Thanks for pointing out those prices. I forgot what range they were in. I've held both the zeitwerk(in Paris) and the platinum GS they released a few months back(local AD). For me, there's no comparison. Not in style, movement finish, or brand prestige.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nupicasso

depwnz said:


> Almost forgot what kind of watches I can get at 50k+ price point. Not to compare anything but I will grab a goddamn Zeitwerk with that SBGZ money.


Exactly!!!! They are in no way on the same level as A Lange & Söhne!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_W

lvdb said:


> The MM300 on steroids, love it!


This looks fantastic!


----------



## manofrolex

lvdb said:


> The MM300 on steroids, love it!


That bezel is very toothy


----------



## fluence4

jmanlay said:


> Pin collar bracelet still??


Of course it is titanium.

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

jmanlay said:


> That bezel is very toothy


Its for extra damage when punching sharks underwater, the crown is your spear for stabbing!


----------



## manofrolex

I am a bit confused about the prices though
At 5800 bucks ....










Vs

"Regular seiko"
At 5500 bucks



















Or is there just no difference anymore ?
I get the Ti difference but overall from a positioning of GS vs Seiko consider me confused

Vs 6500 when not on sale which well u know


----------



## manofrolex

fluence4 said:


> Of course it is titanium.
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


Huh so you couldn't put ss screws on a Ti bracelet or even Ti screws?


----------



## prlwatch

SJE075J1 (White) and SJE077J1 (Blue) are only 39mm diameter! That's great.


----------



## Tom_W

jmanlay said:


> Pretty cool indeed


I don't understand GMT bezels on watches with gmt hand and chapter ring. Seems redudant. A timing bezel would add functionality. Otherwise I really like this LX line. IMHO...


----------



## DarthVedder

As usual, new watches, Baselworld prices and a lot of bickering. Heck, even the actual US MSRP will be lower than the Baselworld prices. Remember that the modernized 6R15 62MAS and MM were announced with a $1K price, before reality happened. Lets wait and see where the prices actually settle.


----------



## Toshk

Exactly!

Unless you fly the plane yourself.


----------



## ffnc1020

Tom_W said:


> I don't understand GMT bezels on watches with gmt hand and chapter ring. Seems redudant. A timing bezel would add functionality. Otherwise I really like this LX line. IMHO...


To track a third time zone? I thinks it's plenty useful.


----------



## Toshk

Useful for pilots only.


----------



## ffnc1020

Toshk said:


> Useful for pilots only.


I don't think pilot is the only group of people who needs to track three time zones.


----------



## v1triol

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Seiko is showing their hand at what they're looking to accomplish. By offering Spring Drive Prospex models with premium materials for the $5,000 price point, that can mean one thing and one thing only: Grand Seiko is going to be pushed FAR up-market.
> 
> With the lack of availability of Rolex watches, and the frustration of the fanbase, GS sees a group of customers willing to pay $7,500 to $12,000 for a watch. They have money burning a hole in their pockets, and no Rolex to buy. GS is going to push their prices to match those customers expectations, and cash in on them.
> 
> In a few years, a $5,000 Prospex LX SD GMT will look like a bargain compared to a $9,000 Grand Seiko SD GMT. This is a sad reality, because only 2 years ago, Grand Seiko was the best bang for your buck luxury watch on the market. Once they made their push into the USA everything changed, but of course it did .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I know what you mean, know what they are targeting on with the US Company and the general idea about changing the perception of the Seiko brand.
I like them and as a former owner of Grand Seiko and more affordable watches - I am with them.
Grand Seiko was the best bang watch, though many would disagree it was the luxury watch.

In Europe RRSP for Prospex LX is EUR €5,100 - €6,100, which his approx. $5,800 - $6,900.
These are Rolex ND monies, a waitlist for 114060 is a few months max, plus, there are a few other brands worth considering in such a budget.
The brands where the value retention is known and from economical point of view it is just safer to buy them, not Seiko who is Premium since yesterday.
Also, if someone wants Rolex he will just wait or pay premium to a greymarket, rather then purchase a _top line Seiko_. Grand Seiko may be a different case, this is only about LX now.

Bottom line, these Prospex LX are nice watches, which will be pretty much wasted I am afraid, because they have the lowest Spring Drive movements, pin&collar, non-signed crowns (?). The only power Seiko can add to justify the price is Seiko saying "-hey, we are Premium now!".
I would gladly see LX standing vs Diver 300m, Planet Ocean, Black Bay or Pelagos, but considering LX as a whole package - Seiko has jumped the gun and is punching the +$6k watches, which is above the Seiko weight in Year 1.
Just me personal opinion.


----------



## lpinsk

dino8791 said:


> Mini Turtle?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't consider the Mini Turtle a cushion case. It's more like a regular case with strange "wings" added onto each side. Made even more extreme by the flattening of the case where the lugs meet the bezel. I had one and found the case architecture ugly.


----------



## TheJubs

https://www.watchtime.com/blog/baselworld/seiko-captain-willard-sla033-dive-watch-baselworld-2019/

Article on the Sla033, with better pics. Looks good, but according to the article, price at $4250 USD. <| What is that, like a $750+ increase from the Sla017?


----------



## DarthVedder

TheJubs said:


> https://www.watchtime.com/blog/baselworld/seiko-captain-willard-sla033-dive-watch-baselworld-2019/
> 
> Article on the Sla033, with better pics. Looks good, but according to the article, price at $4250 USD. <| What is that, like a $750+ increase from the Sla017?


If anything, the SLA017 was underpriced. They sold out in seconds and look at the prices they command on the secondary market. Seiko obviously wants a piece of that.


----------



## Time4Playnow

The prices on those new Prospex LX watches make it seem like I got a bargain for what I paid for my MM600! ;-)


----------



## prokhmer

jmanlay said:


> That bezel is very toothy


Yes. That bezel looks like a gear

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Tom_W said:


> I don't understand GMT bezels on watches with gmt hand and chapter ring. Seems redudant. A timing bezel would add functionality. Otherwise I really like this LX line. IMHO...


Arguable three time zones can be useful but I don't ever use mine on this puppy


----------



## manofrolex

DarthVedder said:


> As usual, new watches, Baselworld prices and a lot of bickering. Heck, even the actual US MSRP will be lower than the Baselworld prices. Remember that the modernized 6R15 62MAS and MM were announced with a $1K price, before reality happened. Lets wait and see where the prices actually settle.


I think commenting on prices listed on the press release is fair game regardless where the true price ends up settling at.
My question is around distinction in price between GS and seiko to me it seems one and the same w no clear delineation and that is imho a dumb move .


----------



## rcorreale

TheJubs said:


> https://www.watchtime.com/blog/baselworld/seiko-captain-willard-sla033-dive-watch-baselworld-2019/
> 
> Article on the Sla033, with better pics. Looks good, but according to the article, price at $4250 USD. <| What is that, like a $750+ increase from the Sla017?


To my eye the proportions of the original are much more pleasing. Why couldn't they make an exact duplicate?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_W

ffnc1020 said:


> To track a third time zone? I thinks it's plenty useful.


I mean obviously a third time zone. I guess one is none and all that. I truly just do not care for a GMT bezel. There are plenty of good GMT options, though few with timing bezels.


----------



## valuewatchguy

prlwatch said:


> SJE075J1 (White) and SJE077J1 (Blue) are only 39mm diameter! That's great.


Nice case too









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009

So no bronze mid-size diver watch releases so far from any brand. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Any idea what retail will be on these and what discount to retail Astron normally sells for?

Seiko SSH003









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_W

jmanlay said:


> Arguable three time zones can be useful but I don't ever use mine on this puppy


Beautiful watch!

Yeah I'm just being picky...gmt bezels are not for me. I don't need to track three time zones. But I like to be able to track two. And I like to be able to time how much time I've spent on this thread. Alas, Seiko doesn't make watches for me.

Speaking of making watches for me. I'm sorry for all the folks who dislike the larger cases. I require them, as I fit into the larger wristed category. But I think about it like air conditioning versus heating. You can put more clothes on, but you can only take so many off. I've never really seen a watch that is too big for a wrist, but I have seen the other way around.


----------



## Tom_W

jmanlay said:


> I think commenting on prices listed on the press release is fair game regardless where the true price ends up settling at.
> My question is around distinction in price between GS and seiko to me it seems one and the same w no clear delineation and that is imho a dumb move .


I agree. I also don't understand why GS has to pull Seiko up market with it. I understand gradual price increases, and I can undertand GS wanting to move up market. But for me Seiko quality and value is about the only reason I don't wear digital watches.


----------



## prokhmer

So These new Seiko watches have the same movement from previous generations but they dressed them up with new dresses and makeup and now she is worth quadruple?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## depwnz

jmanlay said:


> Arguable three time zones can be useful but I don't ever use mine on this puppy


I find it hard to believe that this incredible beauty is like $1000 cheaper than those divers and landmasters

$5,000+ non-GS have to compete with not only the likes of Tudor, Rolex, Omega but also older/used GS/Credor. Maybe some keen pilots or divers will buy them in a heartbeat but still.


----------



## depwnz

edit:what's with the double-post issue in this forum....


----------



## royalenfield

jmanlay said:


> Arguable three time zones can be useful but I don't ever use mine on this puppy


Stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

depwnz said:


> edit:what's with the double-post issue in this forum....


When/if you get the "The following errors occurred with your submission

This forum requires that you wait 10 seconds between posts. Please try again in x seconds." error message,

DO NOT click "Submit Reply" to post again. The post again is the second post. The error message is meant to be the safe-guard that prevents the double-posting, by preventing you from posting twice within 10 seconds, but the first part of the message "The following errors occurred with your submission" makes it seem like your first post hasn't worked at all, when it has...

It can also happen automatically sometimes if your Internet connection is poor, e.g. if you get a spinner on the button you were trying to click on, and nothing seems to be happening - the server will try posting again if it doesn't receive a response form your browser quickly enough, in order to try and prevent your first post from being lost - the system errs on the side of caution so that posts don't get lost, so sometimes ends up posting twice.

To prevent any chance of a message being lost, I select all of it and copy it to clipboard before posting, so that I can paste it to post again easily if it does happen to get lost/not post. I also use the link in the "Post a reply to the thread: **NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches**" bit at the top, and open the thread in a new tab to check if my reply worked, before closing the original tab with the "Reply to Thread" box in it if my reply had already been successfully posted.

SEIKO are just raising prices so that older expensive models or the slightly cheaper new models now seem cheap and good value and now acceptable in comparison, so they can sell more of them, and then the cycle keeps on repeating on this price escalator every year to keep on driving prices up...


----------



## daytripper

is that Spring Drive Diver Monoblock case like the MM300? If so, it's probably a direct successor.


----------



## fluence4

daytripper said:


> is that Spring Drive Diver Monoblock case like the MM300? If so, it's probably a direct successor.


No to both.

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

huangcjz said:


> When/if you get the "The following errors occurred with your submission
> 
> This forum requires that you wait 10 seconds between posts. Please try again in x seconds." error message,
> 
> DO NOT click "Submit Reply" to post again. The post again is the second post. The error message is meant to be the safe-guard that prevents the double-posting, by preventing you from posting twice within 10 seconds, but the first part of the message "The following errors occurred with your submission" makes it seem like your first post hasn't worked at all, when it has...
> 
> It can also happen automatically sometimes if your Internet connection is poor - the server will try posting again if it doesn't receive a response form your browser quickly enough, in order to try and prevent your first post from being lost - the system errs on the side of caution so that posts don't get lost, so sometimes ends up posting twice.
> 
> To prevent any chance of a message being lost, I select all of it and copy it to clipboard before posting, so that I can paste it to post again easily if it does happen to get lost/not post.
> 
> SEIKO are just raising prices so that older expensive models or the slightly cheaper new models now seem cheap and good value and now acceptable in comparison, so they can sell more of them, and then the cycle keeps on repeating on this price escalator every year to keep on driving prices up...


It's double posting without even hitting the "submit reply" button a second time. Happened 3 times to me the past few days. The forum is all f*#$%@!


----------



## JoeOBrien

The SJE075/77 are two of the nicest dress watches they've made in a long time. Domed enamel dial, curved hands, box sapphire, and without the clumsiness of the fatter 6R Presages. They're probably about two grand though (possibly closer to 3 actually, going with this year's theme!).

The porcelain dial of the SPB093 does look amazing though.


----------



## Degr8n8

I really like the LX line but I don't think I wold pay Grand Seiko pricing to have an unsigned crown and an X on my dial. I think that using the spring drive movement in the new LX series is a cop-out as a mechanical movement requires regulation and Seiko knows darn well that if they are going to be selling watches in the $5k+ price point that they better regulated to within a reasonable spec of +/-2sec a day. The spring drive uses a quartz oscilator and electromagentic brake to regulate itself which means that seiko can cut costs on regulating the movement (in house) but still charge outrageous prices. Greedy if you ask me. 

I know that many may disagree but I still feel that the SLA033 is still the best high-end Seiko offering at Basel this year. It avoids the Prospex X, has more manageable dimensions and unlike the LX series, it will either hold its value or appreciate down the road. Unlike the spring drives, it can also be regulated/serviced by any competent watchmaker. If anyone here has dealt with the Seiko New Jersey center in the past, they know darn well that it's the last place you would want to send your Seiko, especially if you paid 5k+ for it. If you don't believe me, go read about people having their Spring drive Grand Seikos serviced there on the Grand Seiko forum, plenty of threads about poor experiences. For those who are unsure between the LX and SLA033, go for the 033, you can always flip it down the road (for good money) while the LX has depreciated in price.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

I can see myself treating myself to the new Arnie as a fun / beater. So yay, Seiko. But, also, boo Seiko. The pricing strategy is bizarre, although I take on board what others have said about MRSP versus reality. I still don't *really* see where these LX series watches sit, yet, guess time will tell.

Suffice to say Baselworld this year has been underwhelming. Am not even remotely tempted to put any big bucks down. My favourite so far? The Tag Autavia three-handers, and I'm usually a Tag-hater supreme.


----------



## Aliens Exist

Wow, SRPD31K1, SRPD33K1, SRPD35K1 is so unique and fresh looking mid-range Seiko watches.

Looks like Seiko ugraded 6R15 caliber and bring us 6R35 with 70 hours power reserve.


----------



## ahonobaka

Yeah I'm interested to see how GS pricing will fare for existing models here on out, since they won't be able to increase them much. I think that LX can co-exist with GS models; One for more toolish "professional" use, the other for more refined desk diver use. Perhaps 2020 will be the banner year for Seiko/GS, this feels very much transitional despite all the new higher tier dressy GS'. Will we see a complete reworking next year of all existing lines?


----------



## JoeOBrien

$6000 for both the SNR029 and the Grand Seiko SBGA229 cannot be justified. It makes no sense.


----------



## huangcjz

Aliens Exist said:


> Wow, SRPD31K1, SRPD33K1, SRPD35K1 is so unique and fresh looking mid-range Seiko watches.


They have a curved crystal, too. They also have an upgrade in water resistance to 20 bar from the 10 bar on the SRPA77/75/73/71, even though they also now have a display case-back. I wonder why the SKX replacement with a display case-back will only have 10 bar water resistance, then. I guess the shielded crown at 2 o'clock is just for the internal rotating compass bezel - it looks like they also have a concealed crown at 4 o'clock. They've grown a bit in size from 42 mm for the SRPA7x to 43 mm, though, as usual... I guess the very short lug-to-lug due to the almost-concealed, very-shortly-protruding lugs will help them to wear smaller, though.


----------



## el_beelo

LOVE the new LX series, especially the SD300. If I was given the opportunity to design my own Seiko diver, it would end up looking almost exactly like the SD300.

The pricing though? GTFO. Who the hell is going to pay $6k+ plus for a non-GS, non-limited Seiko with recycled technologies? The most direct competitor to the SD300 is the Pelagos, and that is coming in at 2/3 the price (with a much nicer bracelet, established reputation, better WR, HE Valve, among other things). Sorry, but if you want to go upmarket like that, then at least cut the link between your $6k watches and your $200 Macy's watches (like they do with GS, which is brilliant), otherwise stick to the plan that has made the company so many fans and customers over the years. 

The whole point of Seiko is that they offer you more quality than you pay for...at this point, it looks like they are losing sight of this winning formula, at least with this LX series.

The reality is though that once these are officially in circulation, we will expect to see prices at 60-70% of MSRP. Personally, the most I would be for the SD300 is somewhere in the ballpark of $3000-$4000 MAX. Anything over that is GS territory for me.

My 2 cents


----------



## v1triol

6r35 - anyone knows how did they achieve the longer power reserve?
It is about a new Spron, or still Spron510 (but longer lol) ?


----------



## v1triol

double


----------



## manofrolex

royalenfield said:


> Stunning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks I am a fan


----------



## huangcjz

Interestingly, I've just noticed on the press images that the case of the power reserve + pointer date model of the new 2019 STAR BAR Limited Edition "Old Fashioned" Cocktail Time seems to have the usual polished finish, whereas the date-only model's case seems to show a circular brushed finish to its casing that I've never seen on any Cocktail Time before:


----------



## huangcjz

Someone on reddit's r/Watches said that the price of the new Arnies is apparently 799 Australian Dollars. Edit: Silly, me, the post on Plus9Time states so, so it must be from an official source.


----------



## stewham

JoeOBrien said:


> The SJE075/77 are two of the nicest dress watches they've made in a long time. Domed enamel dial, curved hands, box sapphire, and without the clumsiness of the fatter 6R Presages. They're probably about two grand though (possibly closer to 3 actually, going with this year's theme!).
> 
> The porcelain dial of the SPB093 does look amazing though.


I agree. The SJE077 is my favourite from Seiko this year. I hope they're not as ridiculously priced as the new Prospex.


----------



## georgefl74

JoeOBrien said:


> $6000 for both the SNR029 and the Grand Seiko SBGA229 cannot be justified. It makes no sense.


You'd need to compare the SNR029 to the SBGA231. Titanium vs titanium. It may seem pedantic but personally it makes sense since I want less weight than that of a steel watch.


----------



## JLS36

JoeOBrien said:


> $6000 for both the SNR029 and the Grand Seiko SBGA229 cannot be justified. It makes no sense.


Seems like prospex will be high end divers and grand seiko will be rare metals and dress watches.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

Third gen Sumo are so ugly compared to the second gen 😣


----------



## Dan T.

That STAR BAR is cool. I like the power reserve especially. Normally I think extra complications make a dress watch look "junky," but they really pulled it all together nicely. I have the SRPB46 (don't wear it much though), so I know and love the brown/rose gold combo, and this one is even more elegant than that. I'm impressed.

Any word on whether the blue Alpinist will be entering full production?


----------



## sblantipodi

Does third gen Sumo uses a new caliber ?


----------



## huangcjz

sblantipodi said:


> Third gen Sumo are so ugly compared to the second gen &#55357;&#56867;


If you want a second get one, you'd better get one while you still can, because the black and blue ones will be discontinued soon: https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/sayonarasumo

and the jade green and Pepsi ones will also have their production stopped, in May this year. No word of a replacement for the blue or Pepsi ones yet.



Dan T. said:


> Any word on whether the blue Alpinist will be entering full production?


I doubt that would happen - if they did that, all the people who bought them from scalpers for over RRP would riot.


----------



## huangcjz

sblantipodi said:


> Third gen Sumo are so ugly compared to the second gen &#55357;&#56867;


If you want a second get one, you'd better get one while you still can, because the black and blue ones will be discontinued soon: https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/sayonarasumo

and the jade green and Pepsi ones will also have their production stopped, in May this year. No word of a replacement for the blue or Pepsi ones yet.



Dan T. said:


> Any word on whether the blue Alpinist will be entering full production?


I doubt that would happen - if they did that, all the people who bought them from scalpers for over RRP would riot, as would all the people who paid more than they normally would do for an Alpinist to get one even at RRP because they thought that it would just be a Limited Edition.


----------



## Dan T.

huangcjz said:


> I doubt that would happen - if they did that, all the people who bought them from scalpers for over RRP would riot, as would all the people who paid more than they normally would do for an Alpinist to get one even at RRP because they thought that it would just be a Limited Edition.


Good points. Although the case back wouldn't have all that "429 of 1,959" mumbo-jumbo on the back.

"Scalpers." I'm using that. I've been saying "flippers" but your term is much more rude, which I think suits those guys perfectly...


----------



## yonsson

SLA033 - a very matte dial. I'm not impressed to be honest.


----------



## yonsson

Loving these! I'll most def get the diver, perhaps the GMT as well. Very very well balanced design and I love the new bracelet.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> SLA033 - a very matte dial. I'm not impressed to be honest.


Thank you for all of your photos and impressions! What is the original 6105-8110/9's dial like in comparison? I've never seen one in real life before.


----------



## JimmyMack75

yonsson said:


> SLA033 - a very matte dial. I'm not impressed to be honest.


Caseback is very ordinary too. The stoplight seconds hand looks like a Philippines aftermarket from eBay.


----------



## yonsson

Sharkie + Arnie. 

Lots of more SEIKO and GS will follow tomorrow. Today we had an interview so the plan was not to take photos. I really wanted to take some pics though, so I made a "best of" photo shoot.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> Thank you for all of your photos and impressions! What is the original 6105-8110/9's dial like in comparison? I've never seen one in real life before.


The SLA033 is more "grayish".


----------



## qiao.feng

georgefl74 said:


> You'd need to compare the SNR029 to the SBGA231. Titanium vs titanium. It may seem pedantic but personally it makes sense since I want less weight than that of a steel watch.


It really does look that way, I really like the new LX series but boy am I getting a sticker shock


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> The SLA033 is more "grayish".


Thanks! Let's hope against hope for your sake that they don't use the same dial for any possible future 6105-8000/9 re-issue! What's that nice dark brown-looking thing that they're resting on?



JimmyMack75 said:


> Caseback is very ordinary too.


Wouldn't one expect it to look like the original's? How did you envisage it to be, apart from simply polished? I would have preferred them to stamp the markings like on the original instead of using laser-engraving, which can wear off more easily.


----------



## JLS36

yonsson said:


> SLA033 - a very matte dial. I'm not impressed to be honest.


Not impressed with the dial or the watch in general?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> Loving these! I'll most def but the diver, perhaps the GMT as well. Very very well balanced design and I love the new bracelet.


Superb shots and watches. How is the bracelet and clasp ?


----------



## johnMcKlane

They are all well over 42mm.... my budget is safe !


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> SLA033 - a very matte dial. I'm not impressed to be honest.


Doesn't look like a 4500 bucks watch to me.
Hands don't look very well finished , the case back engraved would have been nice rather then lightly lasered , the strap is cheap looking , and not sure about the case finishing but doesn't look very refined to me.
Again I know this one will have fans but 2500 units at 4500 bucks is a stretch .


----------



## sblantipodi

Seiko is going crazy with prices.
Monster doubled the price 
Sumo doubled the price
4r36 watches lime turtle costs two time more than some years ago
Marinemaster increased its price by 40% at least.

They destroyed the PMW segment.

Hope that I'm wrong.


----------



## JimmyMack75

huangcjz said:


> Thanks! Let's hope against hope for your sake that they don't use the same dial for any possible future 6105-8000/9 re-issue! What's that nice dark brown-looking thing that they're resting on?
> 
> Wouldn't one expect it to look like the original's? How did you envisage it to be, apart from simply polished? I would have preferred them to stamp the markings like on the original instead of using laser-engraving, which can wear off more easily.


Exactly mate. 4500 bucks for a laser-etched caseback which looks like it belongs on a Kickstarter quartz.


----------



## huangcjz

sblantipodi said:


> Seiko is going crazy with prices.
> Monster doubled the price
> Sumo doubled the price
> 4r36 watches lime turtle costs two time more than some years ago
> Marinemaster increased its price by 40% at least.
> They destroyed the PMW segment.
> Hope that I'm wrong.


Where did you get the prices for the new Monsters, new Sumos, and new Turtles from? What are the prices for these new watches?



JimmyMack75 said:


> Exactly mate. 4500 bucks for a laser-etched caseback which looks like it belongs on a Kickstarter quartz.


I guess with the SLA017 it was understandable, because the original 62MAS had largely (acid-)etched case-back markings too. It looks like they engraved on the SLA025 like on the original 6159, so why couldn't they for the SLA033?


----------



## AK2112

Big, ugly and expensive.

Kinda surprised to see Seiko go this route, but whatever.


----------



## nanoc

To me it looks boring and it's still a quartz watch....


----------



## huangcjz

nanoc said:


> To me it looks boring and it's still a quartz watch....


Which watch are you talking about? The new quartz Astrons? Or are you categorising Spring Drive as quartz too in general? If people don't explicitly state which watch they're talking about, how are we meant to know?

On another note, I wonder why the 6R35 has a 70-hour power reserve while ETA can get 80 hours out of the POWERMATIC 80 with the same beat-rate? I wonder if it's a technical limitation and no more would be possible (balanced with cost, I guess), or if it's because the basic automatic Grand Seikos have 72 hours (albeit at a higher 28,800 vph which uses more energy, so using a Grand Seiko main-spring at a lower 21,600 vph would give an even longer power reserve, showing that it's technically possible), so to have more than that would show the Grand Seiko automatics up. I also wonder if the main-spring is the only change in the 6R35.

I saw this posted, which was an interesting comparison with the new 4R PROSPEX Land field watches:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BvSIByXHnct/


----------



## nanoc

This could very well be the dress watch i was looking for. Don't screw it with the price, Seiko.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

AK2112 said:


> Big, ugly and expensive.
> 
> Kinda surprised to see Seiko go this route, but whatever.


A lot of watches can fit under that umbrella, you might want to specify.


----------



## huangcjz

nanoc said:


> This could very well be the dress watch i was looking for. Don't screw it with the price, Seiko.


Given that they have a domed sapphire box crystal, whereas the SJE073 from last year has a flat one, plus the enamel dial, I'm scared that it might cost more than the SJE073, although unlike the SJE073, they're not Limited Edition.


----------



## jsohal

yonsson said:


> Loving these! I'll most def but the diver, perhaps the GMT as well. Very very well balanced design and I love the new bracelet.


How's the bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmpaste

I think some of these look nice. The Willard is, thankfully, too spendy and too limited for me. If I could afford to chase it, I probably couldn't catch it. Not at msrp, anyway. Look forward to more pics of the monsters; they are different in almost every way than the design of the original.


----------



## Seikogi

nanoc said:


> This could very well be the dress watch i was looking for. Don't screw it with the price, Seiko.


They do look very nice and I like what they do with the dials.

... but also put a SARB-looking dial in it with lume and at 38mm? it would be an allround winner if priced around 1k!


----------



## beefyt

I'm a weirdo - but for the second year in a row, my highlight is a Solar Tuna. Those are damn cool


----------



## huangcjz

Seikogi said:


> They do look very nice and I like what they do with the dials.
> 
> ... but also put a SARB-looking dial in it with lume and at 38mm? it would be an allround winner if priced around 1k!


True, it would be an all-round winner, but no way would that be around $1k USD if the SJE073 from last year with the same 6L35 movement is $2,200 USD, whereas the SARX055 with the same kind of dial but a 6R15 is just a bit under $1k USD, unfortunately.


----------



## flagg82

These new Prospex watches are by far my favorite thing I've seen from Basel this year... with a few caveats. 

All of the Spring Drive watches look great within their respective categories. Pleasantly surprised to see the blacked out version of all of the variants. Maybe not the versions I would go for, but damn do they look good. 

As a Seiko fan (and a designer by trade) I feel like these references are finally staring to see Seiko take some ownership of a design style that feels distinctly "Seiko". The GS line has been working toward this goal for a few years now, but the aesthetic of the Prospex line has just felt... random. These new designs feel like they have a cohesive design language while still being unique within the land, air, sea lines. Whether it's the dial configurations, the typography, the case shapes and polishing treatments, or those wonderful chunky bezels, these references feel substantially more thoughtful than many of the past Prospex models. 

The price though, its a bit hard to deal with. I would have loved to have seen Seiko drop these into a market that competes with the current Tudor line up. Not Rolex. I would gladly pat 2500-3500 for any of these new models, but 5-6k feels like an unobtainable price point. Just my opinion, but I'm guessing a few of you out there feel the same way.


----------



## Cobia

nupicasso said:


> Love Seiko, but whatever the reason, there's no excuse for that. Especially at this price point. You think Rolex or Omega release anything lacking precision at these price points
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro you dont make a dive watch case to follow the taper of a strap, what if the owner ever wanted to put another strap on.
Theres no way they havnt designed or calibrated it to be anything but square lugs, the case is fine.

People always look at these macro shots and find fault, theres no fault here accept that the rubber could possibly me 1/2 of a mm bigger.
It will be a total non issue in the hand i reckon

The laser etched case back is poor though, i understand them wanting to keep it simple and true to the original but seikos etching is so shallow and cheap looking, as is all shallow etching imo..

The old stamping and casting method was better than the etching.


----------



## Galaga

yonsson said:


> Loving these! I'll most def but the diver, perhaps the GMT as well. Very very well balanced design and I love the new bracelet.


The all black Spring drive diver without the PR indicator would almost be perfect. Whats the price?


----------



## Galaga

Does this watch have the SARB065 cocktail time dial?

https://www.grand-seiko.com/global-en/collections/sbgy003g

Also at the 1 min 01 sec mark.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> The all black Spring drive diver without the PR indicator would almost be perfect. Whats the price?


Agree, not a fan of the power reserve at all, the little gauge looks ok, but the white semi circle indicators dominates the dial too much, just not needed but it probably wouldnt be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## txkill

stewham said:


> I agree. The SJE077 is my favourite from Seiko this year. I hope they're not as ridiculously priced as the new Prospex.


Are you guys trolling with talk of an SJE075 and SJE077? Cuz I haven't seen anything about these watches.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Galaga said:


> The all black Spring drive diver without the PR indicator would almost be perfect. Whats the price?


That's the SNR033 (International) / SBDB031 (JDM). Price is €5,600, JP¥580,000, AU$7,750: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/21/baselworld-2019-announcement-prospex



Galaga said:


> Does this watch have the SARB065 cocktail time dial?
> 
> https://www.grand-seiko.com/global-en/collections/sbgy003g
> 
> Also at the 1 min 01 sec mark.


I don't think it's exactly the same as the Cocktail Time, but along the same lines. It's basically a thinner Spring Drive version of the thicker quartz SBGX329, STGF335, SBGX330, and STGF336 with the same style dial that they launched at the end of last year, so search for photos/video of those models, which there are probably more photos/video of, to give you an idea.



txkill said:


> Are you guys trolling with talk of an SJE075 and SJE077? Cuz I haven't seen anything about these watches.


No, there are photos of it in the thread. SEIKO just chose to talk about the new porcelain dial PRESAGEs as their main PRESAGE thing instead, and didn't mention these other enamel ones - they launched so many models in all categories this year that they couldn't talk about them all, so some they just quietly put out press releases about. Here are the details we have so far, we know it's 39 mm diameter with a box sapphire crystal and the new 6L35 movement from last year, but not its overall thickness or price, but I imagine the price will be in the range of around last year's SJE073 at $2,200 USD, +/- a few hundred USD: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/22/baselworld-announcement-enamel-presage-models

Edit: Oh, that source has been updated with more details of the SJE enamel models: Availability: August, Price: AU$4,700, which Google tells me is $3,338.41 USD. That person (JoeOBrien) who guessed $3,000 USD wasn't too far off, and actually under-estimated even though they were semi-joking... Far into Grand Seiko territory there.



nanoc said:


> This could very well be the dress watch i was looking for. Don't screw it with the price, Seiko.





JoeOBrien said:


> The SJE075/77 are two of the nicest dress watches they've made in a long time. Domed enamel dial, curved hands, box sapphire, and without the clumsiness of the fatter 6R Presages. They're probably about two grand though (possibly closer to 3 actually, going with this year's theme!).
> 
> The porcelain dial of the SPB093 does look amazing though.





stewham said:


> I agree. The SJE077 is my favourite from Seiko this year. I hope they're not as ridiculously priced as the new Prospex.


Welp, guys. They did it. See above. Where's yonsson's "Fonzie jumped the shark" gif?


----------



## ZASKAR36

huwp said:


> Ever since I read "green Sumo" I've been trying not to get my hopes up too much, but this looks like they knocked it out of the park. Beautiful shade of forest green, less 'shouty' bezel, no funky 'colour accents'. Love it.


Yeh you're right. That tweaked bezel font makes all the difference. Everything seems much more proportional now. I had a black sumo and sold it. I could not bond with the bezel font. If Seiko makes the next crop of sumos with the tweaked bezel font, I may have to get a sumo again.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Artistect

So I really like the new Sumos. Seems like they are bringing it up to match specs with the SPB line up. I wonder if they will have the diashield? Also like the new bezel font still modern but not as off-putting as the big font on the current bezel (IMO). I was planning an SPB077 aquisition but this might be more the ticket. I like that it is it's own thing too not a modern reinterpretation of old school discontinued model. Saphire now too. Very attractive to me if it prices out similar to SPB line.

Also, regarding the prices that are being thrown around. Is it possible that Seiko is trying to drive up the real world grey market price that seems to dominate so much of their sales. I mean, I keep hearing about prices going up because of the new US upmarket strategy but if you look at their North American web site they still dont have any of the good stuff on there. So is it possible that, yes, they are elevating prices but that the real world effect will not be as substantial as what it seems like by looking at MSRP? I mean MSRP seems to be about 30% higher than what you can actually get most of their stuff for with a minimal amount of shopping around. I have wondered for a why they wouldn't throw a decent strap and a saphire on everything with a 6r. They could easily compete with Hamilton & Tissot prices for automatics. Again, I havent been looking closely for very long but I have had a few Tissots and a few Seikos and the Seikos were cooler but again, saphire & bracelet. Seems like they are addressing this though. That one picture of the new milled clasp seems to hint at good things in the bracelet department. I have nothing against Hardlex either but the general perception, is that saphire is a better product and an area where it would be really easy for Seiko to make a perceived improvement. Even if it is just marketing. 

I am also wondering if the "LX" moniker is pointing to a more defined series of price point / specification echelons. Like within the automobile industry.


----------



## mi6_

This thread is getting crazy long! Just a suggestion but could we maybe start a new thread every year? So on Jan 1 we start a new “New and Upcomming Seiko Watches 2020” thread on Jan 1, 2020 and so forth....

This thread is out of control just like Seiko’s prices! :-d


----------



## nanoc

I am counting on them bringing the price down from last year's LE due to: 

- not a limited edition
- not the launch of the movement/case
- not arita porcelain, which seems to be the new S&%$ in terms of white dials

If priced around 1k€, I will find it very hard to resist.


----------



## ZASKAR36

Seppia said:


> This is a joke right?
> 
> Well, at least it's only $4500, not like you could expect good strap fit at that price.


LOL. It's the new innovative 22.2mm lug size Seiko is debuting in celebration of this auspicious release. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Artistect said:


> So I really like the new Sumos. Seems like they are bringing it up to match specs with the SPB line up. I wonder if they will have the diashield?
> 
> Also, regarding the prices that are being thrown around. Is it possible that Seiko is trying to drive up the real world grey market price that seems to dominate so much of their sales. I mean, I keep hearing about prices going up because of the new US upmarket strategy but if you look at their North American web site they still don't have any of the good stuff on there. So is it possible that, yes, they are elevating prices but that the real world effect will not be as substantial as what it seems like by looking at MSRP? I mean MSRP seems to be about 30% higher than what you can actually get most of their stuff for with a minimal amount of shopping around. I have wondered for a why they wouldn't throw a decent strap and a saphire on everything with a 6r. They could easily compete with Hamilton & Tissot prices for automatics. Again, I havent been looking closely for very long but I have had a few Tissots and a few Seikos and the Seikos were cooler but again, saphire & bracelet. Seems like they are addressing this though.
> 
> I am also wondering if the "LX" moniker is pointing to a more defined series of price point / specification echelons. Like within the automobile industry.


No DIASHIELD, they would have said if the new Sumos had it. Interesting thoughts on pricing and marketing - but my first thought is that they're opening more of their own Boutiques so that people can experience SEIKO in person in the way that SEIKO wants, yet those Boutiques don't do any discounting at all.



nanoc said:


> I am counting on them bringing the price down from last year's LE due to:
> 
> - not a limited edition
> - not the launch of the movement/case
> - not arita porcelain, which seems to be the new S&%$ in terms of white dials
> 
> If priced around 1k€, I will find it very hard to resist.


Oh, you sweet summer child. The article's been updated with the price, and it's AU$4,700, which Google tells me is $3,338.41 USD, or €2,934.89 EUR. No, I'm not trolling you, unfortunately. Way into GS territory. And we already thought that SEIKO had gone crazy with the pricing so far this year. Availability is August, but I have a feeling that you won't care about that any more... Check the source: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/22/baselworld-announcement-enamel-presage-models

Maybe they wanted to make the SJE073/SARA015 seem like a bargain? Has the SJE073/SARA015 even sold out yet? I'm scared to know what everything else that we don't know the price of yet costs, now...


----------



## huangcjz

Oh, ***** Christ, Anthony's updated all his articles with pricing, and some of it's even worse than we feared, especially for the PRESAGE models, which are in the high hundreds of USD for 4R movements, so far more expensive than 6Rs used to be:

1 AUD = 0.71 USD, Google tells me.

New 4R36 4th gen Monsters: 
Price: SRPD25K1 (blue, bracelet) AU$799 
Price: SRPD27K1 (black, rubber strap) AU$725 So the same or more for a 4th-gen 4R36 Monster as for a 6R15 3rd-gen Monster.

PROSPEX Street Series Solar Tuna Cans:

Price: SNE541P1 (black) AU$625
Price: SNE543P1 (brown) AU$675

Source: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/21/baselworld-prospex-ani-digi-monsters-and-shrouded-divers

New Sumos:

Model: SPB101J1 (Black) / SPB103J1 (Green)
Availability: July
Price: AU$1,300 (so pretty much the same as the 6RMAS and MM200 the last couple of years.)

STO III GWS: Availability: June

Samurai: SRPD23K1
Turtle: SRPD21K1
Price: AU$799 (same for both)

Solar Chronograph: SSC741P1 
Price: AU$725

Source: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019...new-sumo-amp-save-the-ocean-great-white-shark

PROSPEX 4R36 field watches:
Model: SRPD31K1 (Brown) / SRPD33K1 (Green) / SRPD33K1 (Black)
Availability: June
Price: SRPD31K1 & SRPD33K1 AU$699
Price: SRPD35K1 AU$750

Source: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/22/baselworld-announcement-prospex-automatic-field-watch

Limited Edition (8,000 pieces) 4R Cocktail Times: Availability: July
Power Reserve model: SSA392J1
Price: AU$1,250

Limited Edition (8,000 pieces) Cocktail Time: Date only: SRPD36J1 
Price: AU$995

Purple dial power reserve, non Limited Edition: SSA393J1 Availability: July
Price: AU$899

Green dial time only: SRPD37J1
Availability: July
Price: AU$699

Source: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/22/baselworld-announcement-new-cocktail-time-models

Presage Zen Models:

Model: SSA395J1 (Silver dial) / SSA397J1 (Green dial) Power reserve 4R57
Availability: July
Price: AU$995

Date at 6 o'clock, 4R35: Availability: June
Model: SRPD41J1 
Price: AU$799

Model: SRPD42J1 
Case Material: Stainless Steel with golden coating
Price: AU$995

Source: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/22/baselworld-announcement-new-presage-zen-models


----------



## ahonobaka

Wait, no one is talking about this?


----------



## Seikogi

huangcjz said:


> No DIASHIELD, they would have said if the new Sumos had it. Interesting thoughts on pricing and marketing - but my first thought is that they're opening more of their own Boutiques so that people can experience SEIKO in person in the way that SEIKO wants, yet those Boutiques don't do any discounting at all.
> 
> Oh, you sweet summer child. The article's been updated with the price, and it's AU$4,700, which Google tells me is $3,338.41 USD, or €2,934.89 EUR. No, I'm not trolling you, unfortunately. Way into GS territory. And we already thought that SEIKO had gone crazy with the pricing so far this year. Availability is August, but I have a feeling that you won't care about that any more... Check the source: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/22/baselworld-announcement-enamel-presage-models
> 
> Maybe they wanted to make the SJE073/SARA015 seem like a bargain? Has the SJE073/SARA015 even sold out yet? I'm scared to know what everything else that we don't know the price of yet costs, now...


3k€... are they nuts? that's almost a speedmaster.

my sarb was 250€ (bought in Japan)

at this rate we can split the forum into vintage seiko and luxury seiko hahah

edit: noticed the WR at 3 bar...


----------



## Artistect

"No DIASHIELD, they would have said if the new Sumos had it. Interesting thoughts on pricing an marketing - but my first thought is that they’re opening more Boutiques so that people can experience SEIKO in person in the way that SEIKO wants, yet those Boutiques don’t do any discounting at all."

But in today's market place you really only go to the boutique to look and feel. That is especially true for big ticket purchases. Then you go home and burn up the internet to save a couple hundred bucks. To a degree that sucks but it is the new reality. Brick and Mortar shops are or will soon become mostly marketing centers where people can experience something before investing. I realize there will always be that immediate need shopper or impulse shopper that is willing to pay a premium for immediate gratification but it seems to me that Seiko could be trying to pull their grey market internet sale prices more in line with what they think their stuff should actually be valued at.


----------



## huangcjz

ahonobaka said:


> Wait, no one is talking about this?


No-one knew about it! This pic is the first I've seen in the wild. Someone was asking about the blue MM300 recently, and will be very happy!


----------



## Seikogi

Artistect said:


> "No DIASHIELD, they would have said if the new Sumos had it. Interesting thoughts on pricing an marketing - but my first thought is that they're opening more Boutiques so that people can experience SEIKO in person in the way that SEIKO wants, yet those Boutiques don't do any discounting at all."
> 
> But in today's market place you really only go to the boutique to look and feel. That is especially true for big ticket purchases. Then you go home and burn up the internet to save a couple hundred bucks. To a degree that sucks but it is the new reality. Brick and Mortar shops are or will soon become mostly marketing centers where people can experience something before investing. I realize there will always be that immediate need shopper or impulse shopper that is willing to pay a premium for immediate gratification but it seems to me that Seiko could be trying to pull their grey market internet sale prices more in line with what they think their stuff should actually be valued at.


How is that going to help their sales? I don't see presage at 3k and prospex at 5-6k selling at all. Since they mentioned that low end 50-300? doesn't make money I don't think that jump is healthy.


----------



## Seikogi

ahonobaka said:


> Wait, no one is talking about this?


weird, seems to have the old crappy bracelet.. not the nice basel one.


----------



## Artistect

Also, thanks so much to everyone who has contributed all of their knowledge, opinions, and photos. It has been very entertaining and illuminating watching it all unfold these past few months.


----------



## jsohal

ahonobaka said:


> Wait, no one is talking about this?


Any more info on this one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theblueark

Comparisons of some of the similar-but-not-the-same dials Seiko Presage has put out.

Fired enamel:
"The dial is pre-shaped in iron, then an enamel glaze is applied then fired in a kiln. Roman numerals are then printed on to complete it."









Shippo enamel:
"Seiko's Shippo enamel dials are made in Nagoya by Ando Cloisonné, a specialist manufacturer founded in 1880. The process starts with a blank decorated metal base to which the enamel glaze is hand painted by craftsman Wataru Totani. The dial is then klin-fired at 800°C. The painting and firing processes are repeated several times to ensure evenness of the enamel. Finally, the dial is polished to achieve a smooth surface. The end result is rather similar to another enamel technique: known as Flinqué in Europe, but perhaps not as vibrant like Shippo."









Urushi lacquer:
"Jet black lacquer is repeatedly applied onto the metal base of the dial and is then dried and polished till the time the desired depth of black is achieved."









Urushi Byakudan-nuri:
First, the base of the dial is created with a traditional Urushi technique. 
Step 2 is the newly used Byakudan-nuri lacquer. Using a new layer of Urushi as the binding agent, the sub-dials are then sprinkled with a layer of very fine metallic powder. The whole dial is then repeatedly painted with a red-tinged semi-transparent Urushi lacquer and then each new layer is dried and polished for as many times as the craftsman deems necessary. The result is a deep, red colour which varies in tone depending on the ambient light - from dark burgundy to blood-like red with orange reflections.
The final step is the creation of the power reserve gauge, portraying the Moon, using Maki-e technique. The crescent is first coated with a layer of Urushi lacquer that acts as the adhesive to the fine, gilt-coloured powder that is then applied to it. Once the powder is on the dial, the craftsman gently taps it to disperse the powder evenly across the surface and then uses his own specially chosen material to perfect the surface.









Arita Porcelain:
"First, the base material is put into a special mold which gives dials depth, especially in the version where the power reserve indictor is recessed into the dial with a deep cut. The dials are dried and then fired for the first time at 1,300 degrees to harden and whiten the material. Hashiguchi and his craftsmen then apply the glaze by hand, after which the dials are fired again, this time cementing the glaze on to the dial, a process which gives the dials their deep, rich finish and the subtle blue tinge. Next, the holes for the date window and hands are cut by laser. Finally, the dials are then fired again to render smooth the surfaces that have been cut."


----------



## davym2112

huangcjz said:


> No-one knew about it! This pic is the first I've seen in the wild. Someone was asking about the blue MM300 recently, and will be very happy!


I was asking about it and dreaded a sunburst dial....
Money saved on that one.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## perfectlykevin

ahonobaka said:


> Wait, no one is talking about this?


Too bad it is a sunburst dial. I'm more of a matte kinda guy


----------



## huwp

huangcjz said:


> Oh, ***** Christ, Anthony's updated all his articles with pricing, and some of it's even worse than we feared, especially for the PRESAGE models, which are in the high hundreds of USD for 4R movements, so far more expensive than 6Rs used to be:
> 
> 1 AUD = 0.71 USD, Google tells me.


Assuming those are AU$RRP, then Australian recommended retail prices tend to be brutal. Most (non Seiko-boutique) shops will give you a 20% discount for walking in the door without you even asking, and some will do better than that if you ask. You can probably knock 20% off the directly converted AU$RRP to get a US$RRP.



huangcjz said:


> New Sumos:
> 
> Model: SPB101J1 (Black) / SPB103J1 (Green)
> Availability: July
> Price: AU$1,300 (so pretty much the same as the 6RMAS and MM200 the last couple of years.)


Still pricey though - $1,300 x 0.71 x 80% = my estimate around US$750 RRP. Knocked it out of the park on design, and knocked it out of the park on price too.


----------



## Cobia

huangcjz said:


> Oh, ***** Christ, Anthony's updated all his articles with pricing, and some of it's even worse than we feared, especially for the PRESAGE models, which are in the high hundreds of USD for 4R movements, so far more expensive than 6Rs used to be:
> 
> 1 AUD = 0.71 USD, Google tells me.
> 
> New 4R36 4th gen Monsters:
> Price: SRPD25K1 (blue, bracelet) AU$799
> Price: SRPD27K1 (black, rubber strap) AU$725
> 
> Price: SNE541P1 (black) AU$625
> Price: SNE543P1 (brown) AU$675
> 
> Source: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/21/baselworld-prospex-ani-digi-monsters-and-shrouded-divers
> 
> New Sumos:
> 
> Model: SPB101J1 (Black) / SPB103J1 (Green)
> Availability: July
> Price: AU$1,300 (so pretty much the same as the 6RMAS and MM200 the last couple of years.)
> 
> STO III GWS: Availability: June
> 
> Samurai: SRPD23K1
> Turtle: SRPD21K1
> Price: AU$799 (same for both)
> 
> Solar Chronograph: SSC741P1
> Price: AU$725
> 
> Source: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019...new-sumo-amp-save-the-ocean-great-white-shark
> 
> PROSPEX 4R36 field watches:
> Model: SRPD31K1 (Brown) / SRPD33K1 (Green) / SRPD33K1 (Black)
> Availability: June
> Price: SRPD31K1 & SRPD33K1 AU$699
> Price: SRPD35K1 AU$750
> 
> Source: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/22/baselworld-announcement-prospex-automatic-field-watch
> 
> Limited Edition (8,000 pieces) 4R Cocktail Times: Availability: July
> Power Reserve model: SSA392J1
> Price: AU$1,250
> 
> Limited Edition (8,000 pieces) Cocktail Time: Date only: SRPD36J1
> Price: AU$995
> 
> Purple dial power reserve, non Limited Edition: SSA393J1 Availability: July
> Price: AU$899
> 
> Green dial time only: SRPD37J1
> Availability: July
> Price: AU$699
> 
> Source: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/22/baselworld-announcement-new-cocktail-time-models
> 
> Presage Zen Models:
> 
> Model: SSA395J1 (Silver dial) / SSA397J1 (Green dial) Power reserve 4R57
> Availability: July
> Price: AU$995
> 
> Date at 6 o'clock, 4R35: Availability: June
> Model: SRPD41J1
> Price: AU$799
> 
> Model: SRPD42J1
> Case Material: Stainless Steel with golden coating
> Price: AU$995
> 
> Source: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/22/baselworld-announcement-new-presage-zen-models


New Sumo's 1.3k AU!!!! suddenly im feeling extra happy having bought a green special edition for $700au and a black for about $400au of the old models.


----------



## depwnz

***** H Christ $3,000 for that 6L SARA? 

I'm gonna grab a 4S Laurel, a 4L SARA and probably an Urushi 6R ALL MINT and still have some changes for a couple of straps.

And what, sub-1k for milked-out 4R Cocktails? Just wait 2 months and get one for 250-350 on Auction....


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Cobia said:


> New Sumo's 1.3k AU!!!! suddenly im feeling extra happy having bought a green special edition for $700au and a black for about $400au of the old models.


My exact thoughts upon reading this


----------



## el_beelo

ahonobaka said:


> Wait, no one is talking about this?


That blue MM300 is STUNNING!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> New Sumo's 1.3k AU!!!! suddenly im feeling extra happy having bought a green special edition for $700au and a black for about $400au of the old models.


Are the new Sumos using the same case as the old ones?


----------



## Spring-Diver

Galaga said:


> The all black Spring drive diver without the PR indicator would almost be perfect. Whats the price?


$6,000

Praying for a street price of $4,500


----------



## huangcjz

Galaga said:


> Are the new Sumos using the same case as the old ones?


Yes. Same dimensions, no DIASHIELD, unlike the 6RMAS and MM200.



jsohal said:


> Any more info on this one?


It's a blue MM300, what else is there to say? Same case, so same dimensions as the other new MM300s, i,e. slightly thicker than the previous MM300s due to the sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel.


----------



## el_beelo

huangcjz said:


> Yes. Same dimensions, no DIASHIELD, unlike the 6RMAS and MM200.


That's good news for my sdbc027 50th anniversary










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

sblantipodi said:


> Seiko is going crazy with prices.
> Monster doubled the price
> Sumo doubled the price
> 4r36 watches lime turtle costs two time more than some years ago
> Marinemaster increased its price by 40% at least.
> They destroyed the PMW segment.
> Hope that I'm wrong.


You weren't kidding, or even really exaggerating.



el_beelo said:


> That's good news for my sdbc027 50th anniversary


You're lucky to have one. This new Sumo is not as good as that SBDC027 or the 6RMAS or MM200 (no DIASHIELD), for the same price - its only advantage is its longer 70-hour power reserve. And the new Sumo is one of the better value-for-money SEIKOs launched at this year's Baselworld.


----------



## Galaga

Spring-Diver said:


> $6,000
> 
> Praying for a street price of $4,500


Is that AUD or USD?


----------



## nanoc

huangcjz said:


> Oh, you sweet summer child. The article's been updated with the price, and it's AU$4,700, which Google tells me is $3,338.41 USD, or €2,934.89 EUR. No, I'm not trolling you, unfortunately. Way into GS territory. And we already thought that SEIKO had gone crazy with the pricing so far this year. Availability is August, but I have a feeling that you won't care about that any more... Check the source: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/22/baselworld-announcement-enamel-presage-models


Well, that certainly puts it in another price range, one I usually wouldn't expect Seiko Presage to be.

Compare it to the SARX049, for example, which costs around 650EUR, comes with the 6R15, has double domed sapphire crystal and enamel dial.
The new one has the slimmer movement and case, which makes the watch more refined, less clunky, and actually something I would consider wearing. But apparently, for Seiko, the difference is worth around 2.200€. Unless the red paint is really expensive, I just cannot see how.

For 3000EUR I would get a GS spring drive instead, and that's without going out of Seiko territory.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Upon first look I'm kinda diggin' the green dial field watch (SRPD33K1), which seems to have gone without much fanfare as the first I've seen of it was the link on the previous page. I like the way the compass bezel doubles as a timer with the numbers on the inside of the ring. Not sure if that's unique but it's something I don't remember seeing before. I'm looking for a new camping watch this summer and this one might just fit the bill. I look forward to seeing more of it.




As for the 6105 reissue (not that anyone asked but) my thoughts are as follows. First of all it's a super cool watch and I'd obviously love to own one. However if I wanted to spend big bucks on a rare 6105 style watch I'd prefer searching for a good vintage example. The main reason I would want a Seiko reissue of any kind is to have a watch with iconic design that I can actually wear like a Seiko was intended, without worry. An affordable, rugged, high-value for dollar, tool watch; as the brand is renowned for, with good reason. I just hope they don't move away from what they do best, distancing themselves from the characteristics that caused so many of us hold the brand in such high regard in the first place.


----------



## huangcjz

nanoc said:


> Compare it to the SARX049, for example, which costs around 650EUR, comes with the 6R15, has double domed sapphire crystal and enamel dial... But apparently, for Seiko, the difference is worth around 2.200€. Unless the red paint is really expensive, I just cannot see how.


Well, they did the red XII back in 2012 as a Limited Edition for not much more than the black XII ones that came out later, so the red paint can't be that expensive: Introducing the Seiko Presage 100th Anniversary fired enamel dial (with specs and price) | SJX Watches


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> Thanks! Let's hope against hope for your sake that they don't use the same dial for any possible future 6105-8000/9 re-issue! What's that nice dark brown-looking thing that they're resting on?.


Yes, was hoping for more jet black than grey. 
That's my man-bag, a cheap one from Mango.


----------



## yonsson

jsohal said:


> How's the bracelet?


These are all prototypes so I don't want to comment on quality. But thick and good looking.


----------



## JoeOBrien

$3000 for the SJEs. Mental. It's like they don't want anyone to buy them.



Seikogi said:


> weird, seems to have the old crappy bracelet.. not the nice basel one.


The LX range gets the new bracelets. That's just an old MM300


----------



## sblantipodi

Is there any info on when the third gen Sumo will be released and what will be the price?

Regarding new monsters I hope that they will not be considered fourth gen since they feels much more cheap than the third gen 6r15 monsters and with even a cheaper caliber.


----------



## georgefl74

Seikogi said:


> How is that going to help their sales? I don't see presage at 3k and prospex at 5-6k selling at all. Since they mentioned that low end 50-300? doesn't make money I don't think that jump is healthy.


You are forgetting all the SBEX pieces and the SBDBs at similar price tags.

I'm game for the new super Prospex line. Like the diver more than that GS diver with the cathedral hands and the curvy case. This one is pure Seiko diver form.


----------



## oakwood

The new SD300 hits all the right notes for me.

I loved the 'original' MM300 (sbdx001/017), but had three (3) gripes with it:

1) the weight 
B. the inaccuracy of the unregulated movement.
► the dainty 20mm lug spacing

This SD300 with its Ti case, SD movement, and (it seems) 22mm lug spacing resolves all of that.
This is pretty much a Grand Seiko (zaratsu + SD), but with a design I much prefer over any GS diver. So even the pricing makes sense to me.

In other words, this is about as close as it gets to my dream dive watch/tool watch.

Except I will never ever buy it for one reason: that X on the dial.


----------



## fillerbunny

sblantipodi said:


> Regarding new monsters I hope that they will not be considered fourth gen since they feels much more cheap than the third gen 6r15 monsters and with even a cheaper caliber.


They do look like a cross between a Seiko 5 and a microbrand watch, but since everything but the movement looks new - a new bezel, case, dial, hands, crystal and bracelet - they certainly aren't monsters as we know them. Dress Monsters, maybe?

Still, I'm intrigued by them. Probably mostly because by the time I stopped thinking monsters were hideous and decided I absolutely need one, prices for gen 2 examples were already ridiculous. If a SRPD25 can be acquired for less than a Japanese 6R one, I'm interested.


----------



## fluence4

oakwood said:


> The new SD300 hits all the right notes for me.
> 
> I loved the 'original' MM300 (sbdx001/017), but had three (3) gripes with it:
> 
> 1) the weight
> B. the inaccuracy of the unregulated movement.
> ► the dainty 20mm lug spacing
> 
> This SD300 with its Ti case, SD movement, and (it seems) 22mm lug spacing resolves all of that.
> This is pretty much a Grand Seiko (zaratsu + SD), but with a design I much prefer over any GS diver. So even the pricing makes sense to me.
> 
> In other words, this is about as close as it gets to my dream dive watch/tool watch.
> 
> Except I will never ever buy it for one reason: that X on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 13997543


Am I the only one who do like the PS (X) logo?  Maybe it (the logo) doesn't suit some models but here it looks nice (to me).

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

I really don't understand the hate for the X.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

oakwood said:


> Except I will never ever buy it for one reason: that X on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 13997543


Its not an X. Its the Professional Specification mark. Now see it again. Make the two letters out. Check how the P is in the front, the S to the back, as they should. Professional. Specification. Professional Specification. Repeat 100 times.


----------



## oakwood

fluence4 said:


> Am I the only one who do like the PS (X) logo?  Maybe it (the logo) doesn't suit some models but here it looks nice (for me).
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk





CFK-OB said:


> I really don't understand the hate for the X.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


There's something about a blocky, stylized X that is the absolute antithesis of what I want to see on a watch dial.
It's like buying a nice car, except it has a feature where a prodding device pokes you in the left eyeball every 5 minutes.
Only way they could make it any worse is by putting the X in italic font, with lines on one side to indicate the slanted X is going at high speed.

I'd honestly rather have the McDonald's arches on the dial than that X.


----------



## fluence4

CFK-OB said:


> I really don't understand the hate for the X.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Yeah it's just a Seiko thing. Many Seiko watches have some kind of "sub- logos" (like SQ, KS, GS, Suwa, Daini, LM and so on). Maybe if the PS wasn't so "sharp" it could be accepted better. Personally I dislike "Presage" but not for the font- it just sounds stupid (to me).

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

georgefl74 said:


> Its not an X. Its the Professional Specification mark. Now see it again. Make the two letters out. Check how the P is in the front, the S to the back, as they should. Professional. Specification. Professional Specification. Repeat 100 times.


I don't know why but I read this in Jordan Peterson's voice 

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

Could someone explain me why Seiko's power reserve meters are always upside down (compared to lets say a fuel gauge in a car)? I mean why the pr's hand points down when the watch is fully wound? This kinda bugs me. Thank you for helping me out 

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

sblantipodi said:


> Is there any info on when the third gen Sumo will be released and what will be the price?


Availability: July, Price: AU$1,300 (this includes 10% GST/VAT for Australia. Both models come on bracelets. This compares to the Australian retail price of AUD$1,600/European retail price of €1,100‎ for the black MM200 on bracelet last year. If the EUR price is proportionally the same, it would be ~€900). So it is a bit cheaper than the MM200, due to the lack of DIASHIELD. Source: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019...new-sumo-amp-save-the-ocean-great-white-shark

A hefty jump up in price for a sapphire crystal and longer power reserve, with no DIASHIELD. (I think the RRP in the SEIKO Boutique in Knightsbridge, London for the current Sumo is ~£499-£599). I wish there were also a cheaper Sumo model on a rubber strap instead of a bracelet as with the 6RMAS and MM200 the last couple of years.



JoeOBrien said:


> $3000 for the SJEs. Mental. It's like they don't want anyone to buy them.


I feel like the new PRESAGE models (not just the SJEs) are meant to make the older ones look cheap now and good value, and hence drive their sales. Then this cycle will rinse and repeat every year to drive the selling prices up.

I like the PS/X logo too.



fluence4 said:


> Could someone explain me why Seiko's power reserve meters are always upside down (compared to lets say a fuel gauge in a car)? I mean why the pr's hand points down when the watch is fully wound? This kinda bugs me. Thank you for helping me out


They used to have it the car-way with the 6R20, but replaced it with the 6R21 which had it the other way around as it is now. Apparently the parts for the 6R20 were difficult to install, hence the change and replacement for the 6R21: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-movement-6r20-vs-6r21-737374.html

I don't know if that's the same reason for all of their calibres, or if perhaps they keep it that way for the sake of consistency. Orient's is at the top, and empty on the right, and full on the left when the crown's at 3, at least on most of their models I've seen. When the crown's at 4, it's car-like, but on the opposite side of the dial that SEIKO puts their power reserve. Most of ORIENT's basic movements are based on the SEIKO 7600 movement design rather than SEIKO's current 7000-series platform with their 6R watches. I don't know how movements from other manufacturers do it.


----------



## fillerbunny

oakwood said:


> Only way they could make it any worse is by putting the X in italic font, with lines on one side to indicate the slanted X is going at high speed.
> 
> I'd honestly rather have the McDonald's arches on the dial than that X.


I have no problem with the logo, neither in pictures nor on my wrist, but reading this caused me to make noises of mirth in public.


----------



## Dunzdeck

fluence4 said:


> Am I the only one who do like the PS (X) logo?  Maybe it (the logo) doesn't suit some models but here it looks nice (for me).


No, personally I love the X logo. Adds something to the dial that isn't text.


----------



## manofrolex

Spring-Diver said:


> $6,000
> 
> Praying for a street price of $4,500


I think this is where it will settle around 4 to 4.5


----------



## dr.sphinx

The LXs are great (the name is not). Cost aside, two things bother me ever so slightly.

In the context of the brand, there is something a bit gauche or at least non-Seiko about boasting about cooperating with an external designer on one of their *key* collections (assuming this is one). I wish some bad-ass Tokunaga heir had done it 100%, like with all the best stuff in the past.

I am excited about the new clasp as much as the next guy - but seeing on the SD300 is kind of sad - without a proper diver extension it is now officially a desk-diver. Think submariners with easylink only.


----------



## huangcjz

dr.sphinx said:


> In the context of the brand, there is something a bit gauche or at least *non-Seiko* about boasting about cooperating with an external designer on one of their *key* collections (assuming this is one).


Yes, this struck me too.

On another note, someone on SCWF pointed out that the counter-weight on the SLA033's seconds hand is much larger than that on the original 6105-8110/9.


----------



## Tickstart

Change my mind on the ADSM, again. Too elongated, looks like a turtle. No wonder that one person called it the "king turtle".. At least they took an objective look at it, in contrast to us and our rose t(a?)inted glasses.


----------



## manofrolex

Tickstart said:


> Change my mind on the ADSM, again. Too elongated, looks like a turtle. No wonder that one person called it the "king turtle".. At least they took an objective look at it, in contrast to us and our rose t(a?)inted glasses.


Looks like a flat turtle to me


----------



## 52hurtz

CFK-OB said:


> I really don't understand the hate for the X.


People can say what they want about the actual design of the logo, but it comes down to perception and the perceived value of a watch with the X. Not long ago, it denoted the Seiko level above the 5 Sports line - all under $1k. Above that, you would get the "Marinemaster" and "professional" logos, which told you, at a glance, that this was something special and of higher value.

It's like they took your Lexus and put a Toyota badge on it for the same price. Same car? Yes, but perceived value changes dramatically.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.sphinx

52hurtz said:


> People can say what they want about the actual design of the logo, but it comes down to perception and the perceived value of a watch with the X. Not long ago, it denoted the Seiko level above the 5 Sports line - all under $1k. Above that, you would get the "Marinemaster" and "professional" logos, which told you, at a glance, that this was something special and of higher value.
> 
> It's like they took your Lexus and put a Toyota badge on it for the same price. Same car? Yes, but perceived value changes dramatically.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thought the same thing - LX owners and $200 solar diver owners will get the same X/PS. I think it's time for a Prospex/Grand Prospex brand separation


----------



## Mirabello1

devmartin said:


> Just found this is this the green sumo you guys are talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Looks Awesome


----------



## petr_cha

dr.sphinx said:


> Thought the same thing - LX owners and $200 solar diver owners will get the same X/PS. I think it's time for a Prospex/Grand Prospex brand separation


So LX owners would carry GX logo?


----------



## matthew P

Looking at this photo I see a date window with a silver frame....... Damm. I've been wishing for that for years. 
And 22mm lugs with a non pin striped bracelet.?
Accuracy and Ti making this one wearable on bracelet

Pretty sweet package, even if the PS X and 72 are a bit superfluous ...... LIKE.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Seppia

matthew P said:


> Looking at this photo I see a date window with a silver frame....... Damm. I've been wishing for that for years.
> And 22mm lugs with a non pin striped bracelet.?
> Accuracy and Ti making this one wearable on bracelet
> 
> Pretty sweet package, even if the PS X and 72 are a bit superfluous ...... LIKE.
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


It really is a shame that this watch is big and thick (and has a stupid crown). 
I think the dial/hands/bezel combo is probably the best of all seiko divers (minus the PR) currently on the market. 
It's a better, more elegantly proportioned version of the already very nice MM300

Same for the GMT with the same case.


----------



## fluence4

Seppia said:


> It really is a shame that this watch is big and thick (and has a stupid crown).
> I think the dial/hands/bezel combo is probably the best of all seiko divers (minus the PR) currently on the market.
> It's a better, more elegantly proportioned version of the already very nice MM300
> 
> Same for the GMT with the same case.


The size is normal for a Seiko diver of this grade and the crown looks amazing.

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T.

nanoc said:


> This could very well be the dress watch i was looking for. Don't screw it with the price, Seiko.


They will, OR they'll screw you with the OEM leather band LOL

The date window on that model wholly ruins it for me. Awful placement, no frame around it, etc. Otherwise I love the blue second hand, the elegant font choice for the numerals (I hope they're applied), and that crescent moon counter-balance is the coolest. Great watch.


----------



## Artistect

georgefl74 said:


> Its not an X. Its the Professional Specification mark. Now see it again. Make the two letters out. Check how the P is in the front, the S to the back, as they should. Professional. Specification. Professional Specification. Repeat 100 times.


Hmmm...First time I have noticed this. They should use it to denote price point & specifications. Like Gold = Spring Drive, Red =8L, White = 6r, Orange = 4r or something...


----------



## valuewatchguy

Seppia said:


> It really is a shame that this watch is big and thick (and has a stupid crown).
> I think the dial/hands/bezel combo is probably the best of all seiko divers (minus the PR) currently on the market.
> It's a better, more elegantly proportioned version of the already very nice MM300
> 
> Same for the GMT with the same case.


I find the tail of the hour and minute hands to be too long. And the crown is stupid big

It retails at $6000 but once the hype dies down my suspicion is this will be available between $4500 - $5000.

Still a hefty jump for Seiko pricing. But it looks like they really brought their best to the table with the LX line.The new bracelet looks awesome. A Titanium MM300 was something I always wanted. Spring drive is the game changing movement of our time. Their design across their product line is becoming more cohesive but feels less Seiko-like to me for whatever reason. Still attractive.

Love the brand but because of their new pricing strategy, where they used to be my 1st and most likely option when searching for a new watch, they will now be one of many options I look at with many other brands getting 1st preference due to the value equation.

An SD300 is really nice but I love that new $3700 39mm BB58 as well.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Dan T. said:


> They will, OR they'll screw you with the OEM leather band LOL
> 
> The date window on that model wholly ruins it for me. Awful placement, no frame around it, etc. Otherwise I love the blue second hand, the elegant font choice for the numerals (I hope they're applied), and that crescent moon counter-balance is the coolest. Great watch.


They already have - the price in Australia is AU$4,700 (inclusive of 10% GST/VAT). Source: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/22/baselworld-announcement-enamel-presage-models
The date window always looks sunken and has uneven edges on enamel dials. And the numerals are painted onto the enamel (and I guess fired into it), not applied.


----------



## matthew P

Seppia
If there was a 45mm / 16mm thick watch that I was going to try to wear it would be this one. 

I did read that they redesigned the case to make the center of gravity sit lower so hopefully it will ride the wrist better....... but yes, I agree those days are past with me as well..... the crown may grow on me. 


•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Seppia

matthew P said:


> Seppia
> If there was a 45mm / 16mm thick watch that I was going to try to wear it would be this one.
> 
> I did read that they redesigned the case to make the center of gravity sit lower so hopefully it will ride the wrist better....... but yes, I agree those days are past with me as well..... the crown may grow on me.


It does look very good, but with the flaws and the price, there is no way I would pick this above a BB58 for example: cheaper and a more polished design overall



fluence4 said:


> The size is normal for a Seiko diver of this grade and the crown looks amazing.


It is, but all seiko divers of this grade are way oversized. I wouldn't use the ridiculous SBEX line as a benchmark

We'll agree to disagree on the crown


----------



## valuewatchguy

I wonder if we will see Sharkey versions of the LX series? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

pic from Time+Tide, haven't seen anyone talk about this yet, SBGK009G


----------



## irish0625

ahonobaka said:


> pic from Time+Tide, haven't seen anyone talk about this yet, SBGK009G
> View attachment 13998343


Really clean simple dial!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

1) You guys gotta give it up about that ProSpex logo. It’s been 4 years already. It’s here to stay and not going anywhere. If the 2.5mm tall overlay of a “P” across an “S” prevents you from buying a watch then I don’t understand how you ever find a watch you like. You won’t even notice it once you’ve owned the watch for 2 days.

2) How do we know the new Sumo doesn’t have diashield? Just because it hasn’t been mentioned so far doesn’t mean it doesn’t feature it. I’d be really surprised if it doesn’t as there are many Seiko diver’s that cost less (62MAS reissue, MM200, Transocean etc.) that all have it. It’s like day 3 of the fair. Let’s wait until the new Sumo models are posted on the Seiko website before we start making ascertains about the specs of the watch. People still think it has a ceramic bezel, but it clearly looks to have the same painted bezel as on the 1st generations in my opinion. Show me in writing from a direct Seiko source that it doesn’t have dia-shield and then I’ll believe it. Until then it may or may not. We just don’t know. Do you think most of these journalists even know what Diashield is or Comfortex?

3) If the new 4R36 Monsters are not 4th generation, than what are they? They’re still Seiko Monsters not a new model line. I used to hate the look of Monsters too when I got into the hobby, but now I love them and own a Gen 3 model (SZSC003 Marine Blue Monster). I was considering selling my Gen 3 to buy a cheaper 4th Gen to get the day/date 4R36 back (a feature I love). I was hoping Seiko would ditch the cyclops, use the same case and just put the Gen 3 dials and hands with a 4R36 movement. But I absolutely despise these new monsters. The dark gray anodized bezel is going to get all scratched up (the current stainless steel ones wear better as they age), the day/date cyclops is hideous and the odd end pieces they’ve put onto the short stubby lugs will make the lug to lug length jump from the relatively short 47mm to 50mm making it no longer wear well on smaller sub 7” wrists. Plus they are going to charge as much as the 3rd Gen 6R15 monsters. Sorry, but I won’t bite for that price. The old classic Gen 1-3 monsters look better and offer way better value.

4) Seiko is on the verge of pricing themselves out of existence. If you’re going to charge Swiss watch prices you better be able to compete with them on quality and value. With the ever increasing prices and chapter ring misalignment still rampant, I’m not sure they can, especially at the ProSpex LX level ($5K-$6K). Look at the new Sumos for example on what could be called an entry level luxury watch. These will be $800-$900 USD. I can get a Certina DS Action Diver, Hamilton Khaki Scuba Frogman or Tissot Seastar all day long for $600 -$700 USD with the Powermatic 80 (80 hour power reserve). The only advantage the Seiko Sumo has is better lume and case finishing. Seiko was known for providing outstanding value for the price. The price is going up, but the value has definitely been decreasing.

I’ll walk away from my podium now....


----------



## huangcjz

ahonobaka said:


> pic from Time+Tide, haven't seen anyone talk about this yet, SBGK009G


Weren't those introduced last month, not at Baselworld?



mi6_ said:


> 2) How do we know the new Sumo doesn't have diashield? Just because it hasn't been mentioned so far doesn't mean it doesn't feature it. I'd be really surprised if it doesn't as there are many Seiko diver's that cost less (62MAS reissue, MM200, Transocean etc.) that all have it.


It turns out that the RRP of the new Sumo on bracelet will be about €100 less than the MM200 on bracelet.


----------



## oakwood

ahonobaka said:


> pic from Time+Tide, haven't seen anyone talk about this yet, SBGK009G
> View attachment 13998343


Nobody better complain about the empty bottom dial, or this will be Seiko's next move and you know it.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

oakwood said:


> ahonobaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> pic from Time+Tide, haven't seen anyone talk about this yet, SBGK009G
> View attachment 13998343
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody better complain about the empty bottom dial, or this will be Seiko's next move and you know it.
> 
> View attachment 13998379
Click to expand...

Okay, my eyes about jumped out of my head for a second there because all I saw was the pic. Gave me a good laugh. Well done.


----------



## Seikogi

mi6_ said:


> 4) Seiko is on the verge of pricing themselves out of existence. If you're going to charge Swiss watch prices you better be able to compete with them on quality and value. With the ever increasing prices and chapter ring misalignment still rampant, I'm not sure they can, especially at the ProSpex LX level ($5K-$6K). Look at the new Sumos for example on what could be called an entry level luxury watch. These will be $800-$900 USD. I can get a Certina DS Action Diver, Hamilton Khaki Scuba Navy or Tissot Seastar all day long for $600 -$700 USD with the Powermatic 80 (80 hour power reserve). The only advantage the Seiko Sumo has is better lume and case finishing. Seiko was known for providing outstanding value for the price. The price is going up, but the value has definitely been decreasing.
> 
> I'll walk away from my podium now....


I think another good selling point for Seiko is the design. Let's be honest, they have so many fans because the watches simply look awesome. IMO no other watch brand comes even close to making that many outstanding designs. 
Thus I won't be jumping on swiss priced equivalent bc. I find most of them fugly.

Still that won't change my sweet spot for shopping unless they release something that ticks many many boxes. I don't think we will see the majority of the Seiko community jump on those prices. 
They decided to hunt for the rich US watch buyer and abandon their community sweet spot.

Could have done incremental price increases and all would be good but hey, good luck!

I was really hoping for a standard sized (40mm <50mm l2l) common sense diver. I'll simply switch my focus towards interesting microbrands that actually innovate unlike self proclaimed Seiko designers who recycle whatever some smart guy did a few decades ago or vintage watches in need for love.

My 0.2 cents


----------



## Mr.Jones82

mi6_ said:


> 1) You guys gotta give it up about that ProSpex logo. It's been 4 years already. It's here to stay and not going anywhere. If the 2.5mm tall overlay of a "P" across an "S" prevents you from buying a watch then I don't understand how you ever find a watch you like. You won't even notice it once you've owned the watch for 2 days.
> 
> 2) How do we know the new Sumo doesn't have diashield? Just because it hasn't been mentioned so far doesn't mean it doesn't feature it. I'd be really surprised if it doesn't as there are many Seiko diver's that cost less (62MAS reissue, MM200, Transocean etc.) that all have it. It's like day 3 of the fair. Let's wait until the new Sumo models are posted on the Seiko website before we start making ascertains about the specs of the watch. People still think it has a ceramic bezel, but it clearly looks to have the same painted bezel as on the 1st generations in my opinion.
> 
> 4) Seiko is on the verge of pricing themselves out of existence. If you're going to charge Swiss watch prices you better be able to compete with them on quality and value. With the ever increasing prices and chapter ring misalignment still rampant, I'm not sure they can, especially at the ProSpex LX level ($5K-$6K). Look at the new Sumos for example on what could be called an entry level luxury watch. These will be $800-$900 USD. I can get a Certina DS Action Diver, Hamilton Khaki Scuba Navy or Tissot Seastar all day long for $600 -$700 USD with the Powermatic 80 (80 hour power reserve). The only advantage the Seiko Sumo has is better lume and case finishing. Seiko was known for providing outstanding value for the price. The price is going up, but the value has definitely been decreasing.
> 
> I'll walk away from my podium now....


Agreed about the Prospex complaints. I'm not a fan either, but at this point you would be better off hammering your fist at the sky and demanding something other than blue. Here to stay. 
Also, agreed on the Sumo bezel. It quite clearly is the same painted bezel from before, which I am quite alright with.
As for your comparisons between a Hamilton Khaki and Seastar...not exactly true. A Seastar on bracelet at msrp is about the same as a new gen Sumo and I don't think the Seastar wins. I owned one. I kept the Sumo, ditched the Seastar. It has an even worse bracelet and clasp (clasp is God awful) and truly lacks the character of a Sumo. No contest.
As for Hamilton KSNs, nothing about them screams a better deal. The Sumo is clearly the winner. KSN has less water resistance, ugly, cluttered dial, awful date window...Anyway, my real point is that a Sumo can pretty much stand up to anything below 1,000. Also, the Sumo isn't going to be selling at 900, just as these do not either. It will be around 600-700 too more than likely.


----------



## nielsendy

SAME


----------



## JoeOBrien

The only thing I hate more than people arguing about the Prospex X is people claiming it isn't an X.



georgefl74 said:


> Its not an X. Its the Professional Specification mark. Now see it again. Make the two letters out. Check how the P is in the front, the S to the back, as they should. Professional. Specification. Professional Specification. Repeat 100 times.


It's the P and S from Prospex, stylised into the X from Prospex. It's an obvious X shape. There'd be no reason for the logo to be like that unless it was an X. If it wasn't an X, the line would be called Prospecs.


----------



## irish0625

oakwood said:


> Nobody better complain about the empty bottom dial, or this will be Seiko's next move and you know it.
> 
> View attachment 13998379


This actually made me chuckle out loud 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Agreed about the Prospex complaints. I'm not a fan either, but at this point you would be better off hammering your fist at the sky and demanding something other than blue. Here to stay.
> Also, agreed on the Sumo bezel. It quite clearly is the same painted bezel from before, which I am quite alright with.
> As for your comparisons between a Hamilton Khaki and Seastar...not exactly true. A Seastar on bracelet at msrp is about the same as a new gen Sumo and I don't think the Seastar wins. I owned one. I kept the Sumo, ditched the Seastar. It has an even worse bracelet and clasp (clasp is God awful) and truly lacks the character of a Sumo. No contest.
> As for Hamilton KSNs, nothing about them screams a better deal. The Sumo is clearly the winner. KSN has less water resistance, ugly, cluttered dial, awful date window...Anyway, my real point is that a Sumo can pretty much stand up to anything below 1,000. Also, the Sumo isn't going to be selling at 900, just as these do not either. It will be around 600-700 too more than likely.


Who gave you the idea that Seiko is the only brand in the world that sells below MSRP? I can literally find anything other than a Rolex Sub below MSRP...

If they have no control over supply & demand than the prices will drop stronger than other brands. Poor performance on their part and this could change with Seiko 2.0. I am sure Manager-san isn't too happy to see grey market prices that low if he bothered to ever check.


----------



## Degr8n8

I can't tell from the photos but is the caseback of the sla033 engraved or laser etched? The text appears very shallow. Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Seikogi said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed about the Prospex complaints. I'm not a fan either, but at this point you would be better off hammering your fist at the sky and demanding something other than blue. Here to stay.
> Also, agreed on the Sumo bezel. It quite clearly is the same painted bezel from before, which I am quite alright with.
> As for your comparisons between a Hamilton Khaki and Seastar...not exactly true. A Seastar on bracelet at msrp is about the same as a new gen Sumo and I don't think the Seastar wins. I owned one. I kept the Sumo, ditched the Seastar. It has an even worse bracelet and clasp (clasp is God awful) and truly lacks the character of a Sumo. No contest.
> As for Hamilton KSNs, nothing about them screams a better deal. The Sumo is clearly the winner. KSN has less water resistance, ugly, cluttered dial, awful date window...Anyway, my real point is that a Sumo can pretty much stand up to anything below 1,000. Also, the Sumo isn't going to be selling at 900, just as these do not either. It will be around 600-700 too more than likely.
> 
> 
> 
> Who gave you the idea that Seiko is the only brand in the world that sells below MSRP? I can literally find anything other than a Rolex Sub below MSRP...
> 
> If they have no control over supply & demand than the prices will drop stronger than other brands. Poor performance on their part and this could change with Seiko 2.0. I am sure Manager-san isn't too happy to see grey market prices that low if he bothered to ever check.
Click to expand...

Didn't say that. Only brought it up because the provided prices for some of the other watches were below msrp.


----------



## Dan T.

huangcjz said:


> They already have - the price in Australia is AU$4,700 (inclusive of 10% GST/VAT). Source: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/22/baselworld-announcement-enamel-presage-models
> The date window always looks sunken and has uneven edges on enamel dials. And the numerals are painted onto the enamel (and I guess fired into it), not applied.


Ah. Thanks for the follow-up info! I'll never afford it... :-(


----------



## fluence4

Degr8n8 said:


> I can't tell from the photos but is the caseback of the sla033 engraved or laser etched? The text appears very shallow. Thanks!


It's laser etched ofc, what do you expect for 4500$?

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

Comparing Seiko with Tissot and Hamilton?









Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Spinexoxo

I prefer the old watch case back ...


----------



## tmathes

valuewatchguy said:


> Any idea what retail will be on these and what discount to retail Astron normally sells for?
> 
> Seiko SSH003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That model was introduced before Basel, Seiko has list prices on their web site.


----------



## ahonobaka

huangcjz said:


> Weren't those introduced last month, not at Baselworld?


Nope! This is a standard black dial on bracelet; There's also a champagne on leather. Only the LE's were introduced so far!


----------



## valuewatchguy

Seiko may be following the Grey Goose business model. 

Take a low priced distiller that was known for making Jägermeister (Seiko) ...... an drink that is supremely popular among the college crowd mostly because it was a cheap tasty buzz. They then this American entrepreneur creates seemingly out of nowhere a "french" vodka at a super premium prices which we know as Grey Goose (Seiko LX) today. 7 years into the existence of Grey Goose they sold to Bacardi for $2B. Remember vodka is a liquid that is revered for it's colorless, flavorless, odorless qualities. $2B in 7 years! Rolex only had reported revenues of 4.7B in 2016.....for a 100+ yr old company.

Pricing something really high can over time change public perception about the worth of that product. There is a subtle undertone that if it's expensive it must be good...especially when tied to good marketing. Like Grey Goose, Seiko XL isn't targeted at the enthusiast who knows better. 

It might take Seiko a while for the XL line to really catch on and it wouldn't surprise me if they spin it off with slightly new branding in a couple more Basel's.


----------



## M0hammed_Khaled

mi6_ said:


> 1) You guys gotta give it up about that ProSpex logo. It's been 4 years already. It's here to stay and not going anywhere. If the 2.5mm tall overlay of a "P" across an "S" prevents you from buying a watch then I don't understand how you ever find a watch you like. You won't even notice it once you've owned the watch for 2 days.
> 
> 2) How do we know the new Sumo doesn't have diashield? Just because it hasn't been mentioned so far doesn't mean it doesn't feature it. I'd be really surprised if it doesn't as there are many Seiko diver's that cost less (62MAS reissue, MM200, Transocean etc.) that all have it. It's like day 3 of the fair. Let's wait until the new Sumo models are posted on the Seiko website before we start making ascertains about the specs of the watch. People still think it has a ceramic bezel, but it clearly looks to have the same painted bezel as on the 1st generations in my opinion. Show me in writing from a direct Seiko source that it doesn't have dia-shield and then I'll believe it. Until then it may or may not. We just don't know. Do you think most of these journalists even know what Diashield is or Comfortex?
> 
> 3) If the new 4R36 Monsters are not 4th generation, than what are they? They're still Seiko Monsters not a new model line. I used to hate the look of Monsters too when I got into the hobby, but now I love them and own a Gen 3 model (SZSC003 Marine Blue Monster). I was considering selling my Gen 3 to buy a cheaper 4th Gen to get the day/date 4R36 back (a feature I love). I was hoping Seiko would ditch the cyclops, use the same case and just put the Gen 3 dials and hands with a 4R36 movement. But I absolutely despise these new monsters. The dark gray anodized bezel is going to get all scratched up (the current stainless steel ones wear better as they age), the day/date cyclops is hideous and the odd end pieces they've put onto the short stubby lugs will make the lug to lug length jump from the relatively short 47mm to 50mm making it no longer wear well on smaller sub 7" wrists. Plus they are going to charge as much as the 3rd Gen 6R15 monsters. Sorry, but I won't bite for that price. The old classic Gen 1-3 monsters look better and offer way better value.
> 
> 4) Seiko is on the verge of pricing themselves out of existence. If you're going to charge Swiss watch prices you better be able to compete with them on quality and value. With the ever increasing prices and chapter ring misalignment still rampant, I'm not sure they can, especially at the ProSpex LX level ($5K-$6K). Look at the new Sumos for example on what could be called an entry level luxury watch. These will be $800-$900 USD. I can get a Certina DS Action Diver, Hamilton Khaki Scuba Frogman or Tissot Seastar all day long for $600 -$700 USD with the Powermatic 80 (80 hour power reserve). The only advantage the Seiko Sumo has is better lume and case finishing. Seiko was known for providing outstanding value for the price. The price is going up, but the value has definitely been decreasing.
> 
> I'll walk away from my podium now....


my first watch was a first gen sumo... although i preferred the cursive automatic designation.... i should say... my current sumo which is a gen two (and therefore has the X) doesn;t bother me whatsoever... i don't see why people are so uptight about it.... my main priority when buying something is quality and reliability.... while i certainly suffered with reliability with the 1st gen sumo... i don't suffer from either quality issue or reliability but the fact that the quality issue is prelevant and you've to go out of your way to look for the issue in the watch you're interested in buying doesn't give a good image...
tbh the third gen sumo doesn't seem worth upgrading to... sure get one if you wanted one and couldn;t find a second gen... but the 70hr power reserve alone isn;t a good reason to demand 800$ 
with that said... i am bummed seiko didn't update the shogun which doesn't seem like a good value against seiko's own offerings


----------



## valuewatchguy

tmathes said:


> That model was introduced before Basel, Seiko has list prices on their web site.


Thanks I found it.

$2100 USD Retail

Best price a casual Google search came up with $1890

Specs look good. Titanium case! I didn't realize that

-Serial number: SSH003J1
-Caliber 5x53, GPS Solar. No need to battery change
-Titanium case and ceramic bezel
-Sapphire glass with anti-reflective coating
-Water resistance 10 bar/100 meter
-Black dial
-GMT-function, dual time
-Power reserve display, overcharge prevention function
-Power save function
-Satellite acquisition status display function
-Lumibrite on hands and indexs
-Perpetual-calendar to the year 2100
- Titanium bracelet, three-fold clasp with push button release
-Date
-Size Ø 42,9mm


----------



## el_beelo

valuewatchguy said:


> Seiko may be following the Grey Goose business model.
> 
> Take a low priced distiller that was known for making Jägermeister (Seiko) ...... an drink that is supremely popular among the college crowd mostly because it was a cheap tasty buzz. They then this American entrepreneur creates seemingly out of nowhere a "french" vodka at a super premium prices which we know as Grey Goose (Seiko LX) today. 7 years into the existence of Grey Goose they sold to Bacardi for $2B. Remember vodka is a liquid that is revered for it's colorless, flavorless, odorless qualities. $2B in 7 years! Rolex only had reported revenues of 4.7B in 2016.....for a 100+ yr old company.
> 
> Pricing something really high can over time change public perception about the worth of that product. There is a subtle undertone that if it's expensive it must be good...especially when tied to good marketing. Like Grey Goose, Seiko XL isn't targeted at the enthusiast who knows better.
> 
> It might take Seiko a while for the XL line to really catch on and it wouldn't surprise me if they spin it off with slightly new branding in a couple more Basel's.


But but the problem with the LX line is that they keep the same prospex logo/branding that they have on their $400 dollar watches, hence to the average consumer they still associate your $6000 LX SD300 to a $400 Macy's watch. If they tweaked the branding somewhat to really separate the LX line, I think your theory would have more credence.

Grand Seiko was created to address this differentiation. It looks like the LX is stuck in this in-between grey area, and maybe Seiko management is betting on people overlooking the lack of separation between LX and it's entry-level lineup.

I for one, won't be paying anywhere near MSRP, and I presume most of us on this forum are on the same page.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

el_beelo said:


> maybe Seiko management is betting on people overlooking the lack of separation between LX and it's entry-level lineup.


What entry level lineup?


----------



## georgefl74

el_beelo said:


> But but the problem with the LX line is that they keep the same prospex logo/branding that they have on their $400 dollar watches, hence to the average consumer they still associate your $6000 LX SD300 to a $400 Macy's watch. If they tweaked the branding somewhat to really separate the LX line, I think your theory would have more credence.
> 
> Grand Seiko was created to address this differentiation. It looks like the LX is stuck in this in-between grey area, and maybe Seiko management is betting on people overlooking the lack of separation between LX and it's entry-level lineup.
> 
> I for one, won't be paying anywhere near MSRP, and I presume most of us on this forum are on the same page.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're reading it backwards. The existence of the Prospex LX series may give more prestige to the cheaper models. It doesn't necessarily mean Seiko plans to make a killing with the LX series; they're however putting a smile into everyone's face who's buying a cheaper Prospex watch. Pretty much like car manufacturers do when they take to the races with a 'Toyota Yaris' that's so pimped out that's not really a Toyota Yaris anymore but makes every Toyota Yaris owner happy to own the 'winner of the world rally championship'.

As to how many Seiko fans will buy it, this thread alone has shown there's enough interest for the LX to be successful. Even if 1%%% of fans will buy it, its good enough. Expensive Seikos rarely come out in large volume and Seiko fans are legion.


----------



## mitchjrj

Mirabello1 said:


> Looks Awesome


Really liking this, although don't understand why it's not showing up at all online yet. Reference SPB103J1. Have been hot on green as of late. Like the other subtle changes to the bezel and dial. Not liking it's apparently still the same bracelet, would have been nice to something upgraded like the more current models (ex. SPB077). I wonder if we see a green variant of that.


----------



## Time4Playnow

georgefl74 said:


> Its not an X. Its the Professional Specification mark. Now see it again. Make the two letters out. Check how the P is in the front, the S to the back, as they should. Professional. Specification. Professional Specification. Repeat 100 times.


Thank you for pointing out that it is a "P" and and "S." Somehow I never noticed that before.... However, it IS an "X." They formed those two letters to make an X for Prospe*X*. Otherwise they would have simply put "PS" on the dial, side-by-side. (much, much worse IMO!)

I know we watch guys all have our little preferences and opinions, but for the life of me I don't understand the passion, and distaste for the X logo. Doesn't bother me one bit. In fact I kind of like it. Yes, I said it! :-d

As for the watch itself, I like it in general. I'm a huge fan of titanium, brought about mainly from my MM600. This new LX diver looks very nice, but to me the crown does look oddly oversized. (I could live with it) But $6,000??? A more realistic price would be $3,500-4,500. Hell, I got my MM600 for $3300 and change, on sale from an A/D, and it's got that cool sawtooth bezel that I like so much, not to mention the amazing case work. Will Seiko discontinue the MM600 now? If not, how could they continue to price the MM600 around $3,500-4,500 while this new LX diver is so much more? :think:


----------



## el_beelo

georgefl74 said:


> You're reading it backwards. The existence of the Prospex LX series may give more prestige to the cheaper models. It doesn't necessarily mean Seiko plans to make a killing with the LX series; they're however putting a smile into everyone's face who's buying a cheaper Prospex watch. Pretty much like car manufacturers do when they take to the races with a 'Toyota Yaris' that's so pimped out that's not really a Toyota Yaris anymore but makes every Toyota Yaris owner happy to own the 'winner of the world rally championship'.
> 
> As to how many Seiko fans will buy it, this thread alone has shown there's enough interest for the LX to be successful. Even if 1%%% of fans will buy it, its good enough. Expensive Seikos rarely come out in large volume and Seiko fans are legion.


Yeh I think this is spot on. It's kind of like the new Toyota Supra coming out; Toyota isn't gonna make much money off of it, and it won't be produced in high volumes, but it certainly acts as that halo car that trickles down Toyota's racing prestige to the rest of the vehicle lineup.

Seiko definitely makes most of their revenue from their volume low end segment sales, so having the LX lineup essentially act as the halo product to up the prestige of the entire prospex brand makes sense, especially since they need to justify the new across the board price increases.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

still no photos or rendering of the new 6R35 caliber?


----------



## squincher

I'm shocked to learn from this thread how little Seiko knows about selling watches.


----------



## huangcjz

mi6_ said:


> 2) How do we know the new Sumo doesn't have diashield? Just because it hasn't been mentioned so far doesn't mean it doesn't feature it. I'd be really surprised if it doesn't as there are many Seiko diver's that cost less (62MAS reissue, MM200, Transocean etc.) that all have it. It's like day 3 of the fair. Let's wait until the new Sumo models are posted on the Seiko website before we start making ascertains about the specs of the watch. People still think it has a ceramic bezel, but it clearly looks to have the same painted bezel as on the 1st generations in my opinion. Show me in writing from a direct Seiko source that it doesn't have dia-shield and then I'll believe it. Until then it may or may not. We just don't know. Do you think most of these journalists even know what Diashield is or Comfortex?


Take a look at SEIKO's Baselworld 2019 catalogue online - it has specs for all of the watches featured in the catalogue at the back of the catalogue. Here's a link to Page 85 of the on-line version, where the PROSPEX watches list starts: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/catalog/special/basel2019/#target/page_no=85

Notice how the SLA033 (09.) and new PROSPEX LX watches (01-06) say "case with super-hard coating", which is the term used internationally now for DIASHIELD, the term used in Japan. The new Sumos (07 + 08) just say "stainless steel case and band".


----------



## huangcjz

The catalogue also says that the new SJEs both come with an additional leather band, in addition to the crocodile leather one that they come on. They also only have 3 bar water resistance, despite having a screw-down case-back. The SSA392J1 and SRPD36J1 LE STAR BAR Cocktail Times also come with additional leather bands. A bargain, then! So SEIKO really are going the route of bundling more non-optional accessories with their watches to justify the higher prices that they're charging... Unfortunate, in my opinion.



mitchjrj said:


> (ex. SPB077). I wonder if we see a green variant of that.


There are 2 green variants of the 6RMAS that I know of, the SBDC059 and SBDC077, so I wouldn't be surprised if there's a green variant of the MM200 in the future too - SEIKO seems to be really into green lately, too.


----------



## Rocat

valuewatchguy said:


> I wonder if we will see Sharkey versions of the LX series?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Give them 6 months. They have to get their hands one some first then backward engineer the case and such.


----------



## jmai

Fratello just posted a hands on of the new Sumo, and it looks even better than I had even thought. I am SO psyched for this one.

https://www.fratellowatches.com/new-seiko-sumo-prospex-diver-review/

Looks to be a much improved fitting bracelet too. Fixed bezel font. New movement. Pretty much everything that was wrong with the Sumo, fixed, with some extras.

Price confirmed at 850 euros as well.


----------



## huangcjz

jmai said:


> Fratello just posted a hands on of the new Sumo, and it looks even better than I had even thought. I am SO psyched for this one. https://www.fratellowatches.com/new-seiko-sumo-prospex-diver-review/ Looks to be a much improved fitting bracelet too. Fixed bezel font. New movement. Pretty much everything that was wrong with the Sumo, fixed, with some extras. Price confirmed at 850 euros as well.


Thanks for the link to the article! I think they've confused the thinner 6L35 introduced last year with the longer power-reserve, 24-jewel 6R35 this year, because the 6L35 has a power reserve of 45 hours and 26 jewels, according to SEIKO's catalogue. I almost made the same mistake, but the other way around, yesterday, when looking at the new enamel PRESAGEs, until I noticed the SJE model name prefix, and thought "that doesn't make sense!" and checked.



Rocat said:


> Give them 6 months. They have to get their hands one some first then backward engineer the case and such.


I don't think they'll bother making a new case design when the new one is so similar dimensionally to the MM300 one - I think the most change they'll do is maybe make it out of titanium, instead.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

squincher said:


> I'm shocked to learn from this thread how little Seiko knows about selling watches.


I'm guessing that was facetious.
Why, because they don't cater to 1% of the watch buying populace? Beyond WUS, do you think anyone gives a fecal matter about the X on the dial? A lot of the complaints are WUS herd mentality, repeated like some boring manta over and over again and just another way of signaling. Too big, too big, too big, hate X, hate X, hate X, QC, QC, QC, 
I'm not saying there isn't any truth to it, and quite frankly I agree with a lot of the complaints, but I don't think WUS is representative of what the general public wants or demands from watches. If that was the case, then Daniel Wellington wouldn't be selling millions of watches.


----------



## jmai

huangcjz said:


> Thanks for the link to the article! I think they've confused the thinner 6L35 introduced last year with the longer power-reserve, 24-jewel 6R35 this year, because the 6L35 has a power reserve of 45 hours and 26 jewels, according to SEIKO's catalogue. I almost made the same mistake, but the other way around, yesterday, when looking at the new enamel PRESAGEs, until I noticed the SJE prefix, and thought "that doesn't make sense!" and checked.


Ah good catch! I was a little confused as well because I knew about the SJE Presage and it didn't make sense for Seiko to put a thin movement in a chunky dive case. Kind of surprised Fratello would make a mistake of that magnitude!


----------



## aalin13

ahonobaka said:


> pic from Time+Tide, haven't seen anyone talk about this yet, SBGK009G
> View attachment 13998343


Yeah I noticed it in their hands on video that I posted few pages back. There's also a white dial on leather strap SBGK007G that I find quite appealing.


----------



## aalin13

huangcjz said:


> Weren't those introduced last month, not at Baselworld?


I think this and the white dialled SBGK007G are the new regular production models, the ones introduced last month were limited editions, like the SBGK005 blue dialled version.


----------



## prlwatch

Still no detail about the bracelet and clasp.


----------



## squincher

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I'm guessing that was facetious.
> Why, because they don't cater to 1% of the watch buying populace? Beyond WUS, do you think anyone gives a fecal matter about the X on the dial? A lot of the complaints are WUS herd mentality, repeated like some boring manta over and over again and just another way of signaling. Too big, too big, too big, hate X, hate X, hate X, QC, QC, QC,
> I'm not saying there isn't any truth to it, and quite frankly I agree with a lot of the complaints, but I don't think WUS is representative of what the general public wants or demands from watches. If that was the case, then Daniel Wellington wouldn't be selling millions of watches.


Decidedly facetious. But not toward a company that has successfully designed and sold watches for 100 years.


----------



## mi6_

huangcjz said:


> Take a look at SEIKO's Baselworld 2019 catalogue online - it has specs for all of the watches featured in the catalogue at the back of the catalogue. Here's a link to Page 85 of the on-line version, where the PROSPEX watches list starts: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/catalog/special/basel2019/#target/page_no=85
> 
> Notice how the SLA033 (09.) and new PROSPEX LX watches (01-06) say "case with super-hard coating", which is the term used internationally now for DIASHIELD, the term used in Japan. The new Sumos (07 + 08) just say "stainless steel case and band".


Ok thanks. I guess we do know. Seems really odd to me that Seiko wouldn't include it on this model. I guess I have to eat my words. That said I've always loved the Sumo. I think along with the Monster it's one of the best, most unique Seiko Divers. If only I wasn't stricken with 6.5" wrists I'd get both an outgoing blue and green model. New ones look great too even if they don't have a ceramic bezel.


----------



## Degr8n8

Spinexoxo said:


> I prefer the old watch case back ...


The original caseback is far nicer. I dont understand why Seiko tried to properly recreate the casebacks of the SLA033 and SLA017 but then butchers the caseback on the SLA033 by laser etching it. Other than cost cutting (which is absurd at this price point) the only other reason would be that Seiko might be laser etching the casebacks once the watch is built so that the caseback text lines up perfectly on each watch. That said I hope the laser etching is a prototype only thing and doesn't come out on the actual release.

Edit: Or maybe I'm wrong and it's engraved. Would be nice to see other photos!


----------



## manofrolex

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I'm guessing that was facetious.
> Why, because they don't cater to 1% of the watch buying populace? Beyond WUS, do you think anyone gives a fecal matter about the X on the dial? A lot of the complaints are WUS herd mentality, repeated like some boring manta over and over again and just another way of signaling. Too big, too big, too big, hate X, hate X, hate X, QC, QC, QC,
> I'm not saying there isn't any truth to it, and quite frankly I agree with a lot of the complaints, but I don't think WUS is representative of what the general public wants or demands from watches. If that was the case, then Daniel Wellington wouldn't be selling millions of watches.


I don't care about the x in the same way I didn't care about marinemaster, none of my seiko were ever misaligned and quite happy w qc and reliability so sign me up for the happy camper side .


----------



## argv

ahonobaka said:


> pic from Time+Tide, haven't seen anyone talk about this yet, SBGK009G
> View attachment 13998343


----------



## huangcjz

Degr8n8 said:


> Other than cost cutting (which is absurd at this price point) the only other reason would be that Seiko might be laser etching the casebacks once the watch is built so that the caseback text lines up perfectly on each watch.


Nope, unfortunately not. SEIKO's web-page for the SLA033 is back up on-line now, and it has a disclaimer as the caption for the case-back image, saying: "＊ In an actual product, the case back direction might be different from the photograph." Source: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/special/1970recreation/


----------



## Travelller

Great images, T4S! I love the SNR029 ("SD300") and of course, the SLA033 

I'm having difficulties finding images of the SD300's caseback and absolutely none of the above "lumed"... :-s I'm assuming the bezel "lights up" similar to the newer MM300s...

~~~~



yonsson said:


> Loving these! I'll most def get the diver, perhaps the GMT as well. Very very well balanced design and I love the new bracelet.
> 
> ~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLA033 - a very matte dial. I'm not impressed to be honest.


~~~~

The caseback on the SLA033 is quite a letdown... :-s I don't get it... :think: 
The SLA025 has the best finish of the three, but even the laser-etched SLA017 is a notch above the SLA033's... or perhaps it's simply a matter of more complex pattern that makes the SLA017 look more impressive... :think:

_Images of my own watches; SNs are masked._




EDIT - just saw this reply. Thx for the link and tip |>


huangcjz said:


> ...SEIKO's web-page for the SLA033 is back up on-line now, and it has a disclaimer as the caption for the case-back image, saying: "＊ In an actual product, the case back direction might be different from the photograph." ...


----------



## rv1890

My gosh, those are nice, but there isn't anything new in the sub $500 range?


----------



## josayeee

Do you think Seiko will announce more releases on the last day of Basel?


----------



## jsohal

josayeee said:


> Do you think Seiko will announce more releases on the last day of Basel?


Doubt it. But seiko releases a lot of models throughout the year that they don't announce at Basel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD

rv1890 said:


> ...but there isn't anything new in the sub $500 range?


----------



## huangcjz

josayeee said:


> Do you think Seiko will announce more releases on the last day of Basel?


I don't think so, because they've announced a lot of watches already this year, more than they usually do. They might put out press releases for the models that they haven't highlighted yet, but we know most of the details of them from the catalogue already - the details that are trickling out now are mostly about the pricing in different markets.



rv1890 said:


> My gosh, those are nice, but there isn't anything new in the sub $500 range?


There's rumours that there'll be a replacement for the SKX007 soon which uses the same case as the SKX007, but has a display case-back, and hence has a drop in water resistance from 200 m to 100 m, to be like a SEIKO 5 SPORTS model. It's said to have a date-only 4R35 movement, like the SKX007's predecessor, the 7002. If that's true, then it'll slot in below the 6309 re-issues (SRP777 etc.) in specs, and hence should also cost less than the SRP777 etc..

On another note, someone has pointed out that apparently, the European list price of the SLA021 (black new MM300) launched in I think it was November last year has dropped from €3,200 to €3,000:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BvUD6BlH8n9/

They speculate that it's a post-Basel new model announcement price reduction. Someone in the comments on that Instagram post said it's selling terribly - I guess perhaps SEIKO is pushing the boundaries of price to see the limit of what people will take, and is starting to find out that they've gone beyond it...


----------



## Knives and Lint

rv1890 said:


> My gosh, those are nice, but there isn't anything new in the sub $500 range?


Hopefully the Arnie reissue (perhaps my favorite release this year) will fall in that range or just above it.

Also there was these field watches:
https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/catalog/special/basel2019/#target/page_no=27

Both of these are watches which I for one would appreciate seeing more coverage of, and ones that might just make it on my list of future purchases.


----------



## josayeee

I get mixed feelings out of those field watches. I don’t want to call them Alpnists. Not sure how I feel about the odd placement of the crown.


----------



## Knives and Lint

josayeee said:


> I get mixed feelings out of those field watches. I don't want to call them Alpnists. Not sure how I feel about the odd placement of the crown.


Agreed. I was initially drawn to them at first sight, but I keep going back and forth. Besides the crown I'm also not sure about the case in general. It's says "curved" crystal which if executed right could be cool. That's why I'm eager to see some real life pictures and hoping (wishing?) it might be the sleeper of the show. I have a feeling it could be a polarizing watch either way.


----------



## argv

I heard there'd be a new blue MM300?


----------



## v1triol

huangcjz said:


> There's rumours that there'll be a *replacement for the SKX007 soon which uses the same case as the SKX007, but has a display case-back, and hence has a drop in water resistance from 200 m to 100 m, to be like a SEIKO 5 SPORTS model.* It's said to have a date-only 4R35 movement, like the SKX007's predecessor, the 7002.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

jmanlay said:


> I don't care about the x in the same way I didn't care about marinemaster, none of my seiko were ever misaligned and quite happy w qc and reliability so sign me up for the happy camper side .


Nice *high five*


----------



## ahonobaka

argv said:


> I heard there'd be a new blue MM300?


Yup I posted it a few pages back.

Here's the elusive SBGH269, dial is fire...

Also a whitewalker


----------



## Seppia

valuewatchguy said:


> .7 years into the existence of Grey Goose they sold to Bacardi for $2B. Remember vodka is a liquid that is revered for it's colorless, flavorless, odorless qualities. $2B in 7 years! Rolex only had reported revenues of 4.7B in 2016.....for a 100+ yr old company.


Agree on everything, excep this. You can't compare what a business sold for with another business' turnover. 
Rolex would probably sell for an insane amount (like 10-15 times sales minimum)


----------



## fluence4

argv said:


> I heard there'd be a new blue MM300?


Scroll up and you gonna see it.

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

ahonobaka said:


> Here is your blue


Pic in no longer available on this account, do you know the release date/price tag?


----------



## georgefl74

huangcjz said:


> On another note, someone has pointed out that apparently, the European list price of the SLA021 (black new MM300) launched in I think it was November last year has dropped from €3,200 to €3,000:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BvUD6BlH8n9/
> 
> They speculate that it's a post-Basel new model announcement price reduction. Someone in the comments on that Instagram post said it's selling terribly - I guess perhaps SEIKO is pushing the boundaries of price to see the limit of what people will take, and is starting to find out that they've gone beyond it...


That someone is a 'travelling consultant' without a single watch shot on his profile. This drop may simply be a seasonal adjustment for yen to euro or making space in the pricelist for the Prospex Lx series. The diver is high intensity titanium with a Spring Drive movement, it must cost significantly more than a steel MM300 with an 8L35.


----------



## davym2112

v1triol said:


> Pic in no longer available on this account, do you know the release date/price tag?


Think this is what your looking for









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## depwnz

fresh hand-on image of the SNR025 b-)


----------



## Cobia

rv1890 said:


> My gosh, those are nice, but there isn't anything new in the sub $500 range?


Dont forget seiko releases watches every month of the year, thats when they do most of their lower end offerings ive noticed.
They tend to use Basel for their higher end and mid tier offerings.


----------



## kamonjj

davym2112 said:


> Think this is what your looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


What are the details of this one?


----------



## valuewatchguy

Seppia said:


> Agree on everything, excep this. You can't compare what a business sold for with another business' turnover.
> Rolex would probably sell for an insane amount (like 10-15 times sales minimum)


Point taken. I was just trying to describe the crazy rise in popularity of a relatively unknown premium brand. ALSO the profound effect that marketing and public perception.

I wasnt trying to give a course on Free Cash Flows and Valuations.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

josayeee said:


> I get mixed feelings out of those field watches. I don't want to call them Alpnists. Not sure how I feel about the odd placement of the crown.


I assume that the crown with the crown guard at 2 is just for the internal rotating compass bezel, because the guard's position means that there's no space between the two for the crown to be pulled out. The crown for time and date setting and hand-winding is hidden/recessed within the mid-case behind the bezel when pushed in, at 4 o'clock - you can see it in the angled side profile shot.



v1triol said:


> SKX replacement shock


SEIKO have already released 3 Limited Editions based on this platform, two of which, the wena wrist pro models, have a display back: https://store.beforward.jp/detail/Watches/Smart-Watch/PA02303482/ (there's a silver model too, as you can see from the side shot of the signed crown).

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bri8J29nDdC/
Presumably the standard model would be silver rather than PVD, as with the wena wrist pro models.


----------



## manofrolex

kamonjj said:


> What are the details of this one?


It is blue mate , blue .


----------



## huangcjz

Just seen this shot of a PRESAGE Spring Drive model with an enamel dial:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BvWjB95Ht3m/

That really shows that they are pushing the top end of PRESAGE into Grand Seiko territory, given what Spring Drive watches cost. Also that they really are going all out on Spring Drive on the 20th anniversary of its commercialisation.

Apparently, according to the comments on that post, the blue MM300 SLA023 is meant to be embargoed, hence no details on it. So I guess these watches will be coming later on in the year, not released imminently.


----------



## fluence4

huangcjz said:


> Just seen this shot of a PRESAGE Spring Drive model with an enamel dial:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BvWjB95Ht3m/
> 
> That really shows that they are pushing the top end of PRESAGE into Grand Seiko territory, given what Spring Drive watches cost.
> 
> Apparently, according to the comments on that post, the blue MM300 SLA023 is meant to be embargoed, hence no details on it. So I guess these watches will be coming later on in the year, not released imminently.


Presage Springdrive? Wooooooow

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963

jmai said:


> Fratello just posted a hands on of the new Sumo, and it looks even better than I had even thought. I am SO psyched for this one.
> 
> https://www.fratellowatches.com/new-seiko-sumo-prospex-diver-review/
> 
> Looks to be a much improved fitting bracelet too. Fixed bezel font. New movement. Pretty much everything that was wrong with the Sumo, fixed, with some extras.
> 
> Price confirmed at 850 euros as well.


That's a nice hands-on.

Side by side


----------



## huangcjz

hiro1963 said:


> That's a nice hands-on. Side by side


Thanks for the great side-by-side photo montage you made, which helps for easier comparison. The new one has much longer hands, which will make those who don't like "short hand syndrome" very happy! A thinner minute hand, as Fratello Watches notes. It looks like the applied hour markers are also pushed further out towards the edge of the dial, which makes the dial look more spacious and less crowded, which I like. Actually, on second look, I think that might be an illusion created by the larger chapter ring, with bolder markings, or perhaps a combination of both. Perhaps the narrower markers at 12, 6, and 9 and smaller round hour markers are what makes the dial look more spacious and less crowded, then. I think I currently prefer the square-ended metal protrusion into the 12 o'clock marker, rather than the pointier one on the new one, but perhaps that's just because I'm used to seeing the old one and need more time to get used to the new one.


----------



## Seppia

huangcjz said:


> Just seen this shot of a PRESAGE Spring Drive model with an enamel dial:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BvWjB95Ht3m/
> 
> That really shows that they are pushing the top end of PRESAGE into Grand Seiko territory, given what Spring Drive watches cost. Also that they really are going all out on Spring Drive on the 20th anniversary of its commercialisation.
> 
> Apparently, according to the comments on that post, the blue MM300 SLA023 is meant to be embargoed, hence no details on it. So I guess these watches will be coming later on in the year, not released imminently.


Now THIS is interesting!
Hope they managed to keep it thin enough, such an elegant watch has to be thin and unfortunately all spring drive watches I've see were quite thick. 
Let's cross fingers


----------



## hiro1963

huangcjz said:


> Thanks for the great side-by-side photo montage you made, which helps for easier comparison. The new one has much longer hands, which will make those who don't like "short hand syndrome" very happy! A thinner minute hand, as Fratello Watches notes. It looks like the applied hour markers are also pushed further out towards the edge of the dial, which makes the dial look more spacious and less crowded, which I like. Actually, on second look, I think that might be an illusion created by the larger chapter ring, with bolder markings, or perhaps a combination of both. Perhaps the narrower markers at 12, 6, and 9 are what makes the dial look more spacious and less crowded, then. I think I currently prefer the square-ended metal protrusion into the 12 o'clock marker, rather than the pointier one on the new one, but perhaps that's just because I'm used to seeing the old one and need more time to get used to the new one.


You are welcome! I could have done better, but just by looking at the dial, hands and bezel, it doesn't look like the Sumo. I miss my old Sumo, but I kinda like the new one too.


----------



## ac921ol

hiro1963 said:


> That's a nice hands-on.
> 
> Side by side


This looks amazing. Wish I waited for a green watch. lol

Might still sell some of the other watches to fund that green one for my wife/me


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Wavy dial STO Sammy....kinda cool... if they would just reissue the Titanium with a white dial that would be great.


----------



## dt75

huangcjz said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bri8J29nDdC/


I guess they figure if they can't get the alignment correct they might as well make it off intentionally.


----------



## Rocat

jmanlay said:


> It is blue mate , blue .


----------



## huangcjz

Knives and Lint said:


> Also there was these field watches: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/catalog/special/basel2019/#target/page_no=27
> Both of these are watches which I for one would appreciate seeing more coverage of, and ones that might just make it on my list of future purchases.





Knives and Lint said:


> Agreed. I was initially drawn to them at first sight, but I keep going back and forth. Besides the crown I'm also not sure about the case in general. It's says "curved" crystal which if executed right could be cool. That's why I'm eager to see some real life pictures and hoping (wishing?) it might be the sleeper of the show. I have a feeling it could be a polarizing watch either way.


Here are a couple of real-life photos of one of the field watch models - you can see the display case-back in the second photo:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BvW2vtCHN_O/

It appears that the concealed crown for time-and-date setting and hand-winding at 4 o'clock has knurling or an inverted/inverse golf-ball dimple texture/pattern on it, which I think is a nice touch. Also, from the "22" marking you can see on the back of the strap, it seems that they have a 22 mm lug width.

There are a couple of nice shots of the new green Sumo here, and one of the blue enamel-dialled 6L35 PRESAGE Laurel homage too:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BvVHd0tHb_7/



dt75 said:


> I guess they figure if they can't get the alignment correct they might as well make it off intentionally.


Savage! :-D


----------



## NuclearBlast

huangcjz said:


> It's 44.8 mm diameter x 50.9 mm lug-to-lug, and titanium:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bt3x9lJhORl/
> 
> The new Sumo is rumoured to be somewhere between €629-800:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BsbEL5UH9l_/
> 
> Yes, and presumably to allow for hitting a lower price-point with Monsters again. The blue one is the SRPD25K, the black one is the SRPD27K.


Yeah, nice!
It was realy the first photo of *SRPD25K *and *SRPD27K*.


----------



## ALPHA 56

There you can find all the models. https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/23/baselworld-2019-announcement-complete-seiko-models


----------



## Hazy Davy

valuewatchguy said:


> Point taken. I was just trying to describe the crazy rise in popularity of a relatively unknown premium brand. ALSO the profound effect that marketing and public perception.
> 
> I wasnt trying to give a course on Free Cash Flows and Valuations.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


But there is a fundamental difference that makes this whole comparison moot.

Grey Goose was invented from scratch in the 1990s, sold to Bacardi in 2004.

Seiko is an established, widely known brand name. Unlike Grey Goose, which had zero baggage to deal with, people associate things with Seiko, and what they associate with Seiko is precisely that which now Seiko does not want to be associated with, apparently.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Hazy Davy said:


> But there is a fundamental difference that makes this whole comparison moot.
> 
> Grey Goose was invented from scratch in the 1990s, sold to Bacardi in 2004.
> 
> Seiko is an established, widely known brand name. Unlike Grey Goose, which had zero baggage to deal with, people associate things with Seiko, and what they associate with Seiko is precisely that which now Seiko does not want to be associated with, apparently.


Cool.

Sorry I brought it up.

Back to whining about the price increases.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Artistect

valuewatchguy said:


> Hazy Davy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But there is a fundamental difference that makes this whole comparison moot.
> 
> Grey Goose was invented from scratch in the 1990s, sold to Bacardi in 2004.
> 
> Seiko is an established, widely known brand name. Unlike Grey Goose, which had zero baggage to deal with, people associate things with Seiko, and what they associate with Seiko is precisely that which now Seiko does not want to be associated with, apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> Sorry I brought it up.
> 
> Back to whining about the price increases.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

lmao...


----------



## Spring-Diver

I've been wanting a black diver for awhile now and this is it

SD300 Stealth 










Other than it's thickness, it's perfect for me.


Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jinfaep

Presage spring drive with grand feu enamel dial, mentioned a few posts back.

Absolutely amazing, stealthy piece!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

hiro1963 said:


> That's a nice hands-on.
> 
> Side by side


It no longer has a signed crown. Odd. It doesn't really matter all that much to me, but it is an odd move.
Edit: I am curious about the stated improved accuracy of the new 6r35. Either way, I am guessing the tolerances will be the same.


----------



## TheJubs

Time+Tide recently uploaded footage of the SLA033, amongst other Seikos. First high-quality vid of the SLA033 I've seen.


----------



## AardyArr

Mr.Jones82 said:


> It no longer has a signed crown. Odd. It doesn't really matter all that much to me, but it is an odd move.


What the heck. That's the little detail that turned me toward the Blumo over the PADI when I bought my now-departed Sumo last year. I thought it cheapened the PADI model. If it's gone from all of them now though ... whatever ... fine. I, like many others, am having trouble with Seiko's new value proposition, but that just means I'm finding a lot to love in other brands that sit at Seiko's old price points. I'm becoming a more educated and diverse watch nerd.


----------



## Artistect

SLA033 looks sexy in that video. I don't know if its $4.5k sexy but it is sexy. With all of the photos of the case back you can see where they started developing that stabby crown guard on the SKX. Wouldn't bother me even if it was stabby. If I spent that much on a watch I would never where it; I'd just pull it out of hiding and stair at it when no one else was around...lol


----------



## v1triol

TheJubs said:


> Time+Tide recently uploaded footage of the SLA033, amongst other Seikos. First high-quality vid of the SLA033 I've seen.


The quality video in general. I missed that green dial Presage, and it is a stunner!


----------



## nupicasso

So does the new STO have a ceramic bezel??? Sure looks like it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

nupicasso said:


> So does the new STO have a ceramic bezel??? Sure looks like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No ofc.

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

nupicasso said:


> So does the new STO have a ceramic bezel??? Sure looks like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You may be right. Or, it is an insert made of the two materials, a blue part looks like the ceramic, the gray part looks like a metal (?) Gray definitely has a different structure, which makes sense as bi-colour ceramic insert might have been too expensive for ~ EUR 450 watch.


----------



## mi6_

It’s probably a painted plastic insert. You’re not going to get a ceramic insert at that price guys.


----------



## prokhmer

Why can't seiko make the case back looks similar to this?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

Just, imagine this was announced this Basel. And was priced around $300.










SEIKO doesn't make them like they used to. Don't fall for novelties! Be rational. Nothing has impressed me this year.


----------



## randb

The new green Sumo is the only thing that really did it for me. The pricing of Seiko is, unfortunately, making the brand unobtainable for me.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

Spring-Diver said:


> I've been wanting a black diver for awhile now and this is it
> 
> SD300 Stealth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than it's thickness, it's perfect for me.
> 
> 
> Shannon
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Best looking release imo. I hope that this is DLC coating and not PVD.


----------



## hiro1963

Seikogi said:


> Best looking release imo. I hope that this is DLC coating and not PVD.


I think it uses Super Black DiaShield like the one used for some of the Astron models.


----------



## prokhmer

Spring-Diver said:


> I've been wanting a black diver for awhile now and this is it
> 
> SD300 Stealth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than it's thickness, it's perfect for me.
> 
> 
> Shannon
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


If the price is under $1,000 I would definitely thinking about it and sale my SDBC031

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

prokhmer said:


> If the price is under $1,000 I would definitely thinking about it and sale my SDBC031
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

v1triol said:


> You may be right. Or, it is an insert made of the two materials, a blue part looks like the ceramic, the gray part looks like a metal (?) Gray definitely has a different structure, which makes sense as bi-colour ceramic insert might have been too expensive for ~ EUR 450 watch.
> 
> View attachment 14003399


Not sure if serious...

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

prokhmer said:


> If the price is under $1,000 I would definitely thinking about it and sale my SDBC031
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the price were under 1k, I'd buy 6 of them, keep one and sell the other 5 for half of what they're really priced at.


----------



## prokhmer

fluence4 said:


> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


Seriously who would spend $4k-$6k on this watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prokhmer

rcorreale said:


> If the price were under 1k, I'd buy 6 of them, keep one and sell the other 5 for half of what they're really priced at.


What is this watch priced at?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

prokhmer said:


> Seriously who would spend $4k-$6k on this watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not the right question.

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD

TheJubs said:


> Time+Tide recently uploaded footage of the SLA033, amongst other Seikos. First high-quality vid of the SLA033 I've seen.


Wow, it looks stunning in the video. The price still makes my eyes water, but man it looks good.


----------



## huangcjz

Seppia said:


> Now THIS is interesting! Hope they managed to keep it thin enough, such an elegant watch has to be thin and unfortunately all spring drive watches I've see were quite thick. Let's cross fingers


Let's hope so. The bezel does look quite chunky and thick/tall in comparison to the crown. Does anyone know what the smallest Spring Drive watch to date with this movement with the power reserve in this location is, and what its dimensions are? At least there doesn't look to be that big a gap between the other edge of the date window and the other edge of the dial/inner edge of the bezel, so hopefully the diameter of the watch shouldn't be too big. If only we knew what the width of the strap is, then we could estimate the relative size of the watch&#8230; I guess we could make a range of estimates based on different strap widths of 17, 18, 19, 20, 22, and 24 mm. Perhaps we could try to estimate the strap width by the relative position of the inside of the lugs to the 5 and 7 o'clock markers, compared to existing watches which have the power reserve in this location? Or the date window location relative to the outer edge of the dial in comparison to other Spring Drive watches which have the power reserve in this location?



Mr.Jones82 said:


> It no longer has a signed crown. Odd. It doesn't really matter all that much to me, but it is an odd move.
> Edit: I am curious about the stated improved accuracy of the new 6r35. Either way, I am guessing the tolerances will be the same.


I think Fratello Watches mixed up the 6L35, which has improved accuracy, with the 6R35, which no-one else has said has improved accuracy. If the price of a watch with a 6L35 or 8L35 with the tighter accuracy specs is twice that of a watch with a 6R15, I doubt that they'd increase the accuracy specs on a watch with the price-point of this Sumo.



v1triol said:


> The quality video in general. I missed that green dial Presage, and it is a stunner!


There are 2 new green dial PRESAGEs at this year's Baselworld - the one they show is the Cocktail Time, details of it are here: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/22/baselworld-announcement-new-cocktail-time-models

There's also a Japanese Zen garden non-Cocktail Time power reserve, with pebbled/sand-textured dial and indices, the SSA397 - the price of AU$995 seems high to me though: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/22/baselworld-announcement-new-presage-zen-models



v1triol said:


> You may be right. Or, it is an insert made of the two materials, a blue part looks like the ceramic, the gray part looks like a metal (?) Gray definitely has a different structure, which makes sense as bi-colour ceramic insert might have been too expensive for ~ EUR 450 watch.


The grey part looks to be textured the same way the PROSPEX Street Series Solar Tuna Cans' bezel insert is in its first part, and that's made of aluminium.



fluence4 said:


> Not sure if serious...


If Chinese makers can make whole watches with ceramic bezel inserts for less than $160 USD, then why can't SEIKO include a ceramic bezel insert in a watch that costs multiple times that?



prokhmer said:


> Why can't seiko make the case back looks similar to this?


They can do - they have done in the past, in the 1960s:








These are dress watches though, not divers' watches.


----------



## Seppia

Tickstart said:


> Just, imagine this was announced this Basel. And was priced around $300.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO doesn't make them like they used to. Don't fall for novelties! Be rational. Nothing has impressed me this year.


In fairness, using what probably is the best value for money across the whole divers watch world as a benchmark is probably setting the bar too high.

In 15 years they will make a re edition of this with an unregulated 8L35 movement and it will cost $9000


----------



## daytripper

prokhmer said:


> Seriously who would spend $4k-$6k on this watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who would spend $4-6k on any watch? Watches are not good investments regardless of brand, if you want good ROI, buy property instead.


----------



## huangcjz

So apparently the SNJ028P1 is an as-yet un-announced black and (rose? Doesn't look very yellow-ish, not like the SRPC44 or the original classic yellow/gold of the original Arnie or the SRP775 etc., more like the pink gold of the SBDX016/SBDX014) gold colour variant of the Arnie - I guess it's probably due later this year than the already announced colour variants, then:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BvY3v_wHGbG/



kamonjj said:


> What are the details of this one?





v1triol said:


> do you know the release date/price tag?


It's a blue MM300, the SLA023J (international)/SBDX025 (JDM), what else is there to say? Same case, so same dimensions as the other new MM300s, i,e. slightly thicker than the previous MM300s SBDX017/SBDX001 etc. due to the sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel.

I have read a reliable source that apparently the new blue MM300 is due to be released in October 2019. Presumably the price of the new blue MM300 would be the same as the green SLA019 and black SLA021 new MM300s released last year, which cost the same as each other.

I guess that should also give a clue of the rough timing of the other un-announced watches we've seen, like that enamel Spring Drive PRESAGE and this SNJ028P1 Arnie. Given that the officially-announced watches will be released in Q2-Q3 this year, I would guess that the other un-announced watches will also be released in Q3-Q4 this year. If a blue MM300 comes about a year and a half after the green MM300, I would also guess that the same might be true of the new Sumo, and we might see a blue new Sumo at the end of next year? I'm just guessing that they have to do a blue one.


----------



## Tickstart

I'm seriously considering buying an SKX011, while they're still available.. But I already own a 007, I would feel so silly buying the same watch twice. Plus it's not exactly dirt cheap, even though it's the best value diver's watch on the planet.

Okay, if I pass the algorithms and data structures-test I took at uni the other day, then I'll consider getting one.


----------



## v1triol




----------



## rcorreale

prokhmer said:


> Seriously who would spend $4k-$6k on this watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me, in a heartbeat if I had that kind of disposable income. Seiko will sell plenty of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

jmai said:


> Fratello just posted a hands on of the new Sumo, and it looks even better than I had even thought. I am SO psyched for this one.
> 
> https://www.fratellowatches.com/new-seiko-sumo-prospex-diver-review/
> 
> Looks to be a much improved fitting bracelet too. Fixed bezel font. New movement. Pretty much everything that was wrong with the Sumo, fixed, with some extras.
> 
> Price confirmed at 850 euros as well.


it lost the S on the crown, why?
a crown without a logo feels cheap... why this?


----------



## fluence4

sblantipodi said:


> it lost the S on the crown, why?
> a crown without a logo feels cheap... why this?


Seiko divers don't have signed crowns...

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

fluence4 said:


> Seiko divers don't have signed crowns...
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


why? it feels cheap.
every "good watches" have a logo on the crown.


----------



## Tickstart

A crown without a logo looks neither better nor worse. Depends on the watch. IMO, ofc


----------



## fluence4

sblantipodi said:


> why? it feels cheap.
> every "good watches" have a logo on the crown.


Yeah and every luxury watch has a display caseback 

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

huangcjz said:


> I think Fratello Watches mixed up the 6L35, which has improved accuracy, with the 6R35, which no-one else has said has improved accuracy. If the price of a watch with a 6L35 or 8L35 with the tighter accuracy specs is twice that of a watch with a 6R15, I doubt that they'd increase the accuracy specs on a watch with the price-point of this Sumo.


Yeah they were quoting the dimensions of the 6L35, saying it came out last year, while talking about the 6R35. I was going to leave a comment on the article, but you have to log in, and I didn't want to be that guy who creates an account just to say they made a mistake 

On the subject of the 6R35, I'm very pleased that Seiko has entered the long PR game at the lower-end. They were sitting comfortably for a long time with the 6R15 and its 10+ hours extra PR over the nearest competitors, but then the Powermatic 80 came along. It's good to see them responding to the market like that. Even if they still don't care about accuracy :/

I had almost given up on them last year when they announced the 6L35, with no clear advantage over the 6R15 except its height, and stuck it in a $2000 watch.


----------



## huangcjz

JoeOBrien said:


> Yeah they were quoting the dimensions of the 6L35, saying it came out last year, while talking about the 6R35. I was going to leave a comment on the article, but you have to log in, and I didn't want to be that guy who creates an account just to say they made a mistake


I felt like I should leave a comment too, but I didn't care about being that guy, I would've done it - I just couldn't be bothered to create an account! Too lazy. :-/

Also, Fratello Watches confirm in the comments on their article that the bezel insert is still aluminium, not ceramic.


----------



## philskywalker

How pumped am I for this bad boy?!?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles

This green was just amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

huangcjz said:


> If Chinese makers can make whole watches with ceramic bezel inserts for less than $160 USD, then why can't SEIKO include a ceramic bezel insert in a watch that costs multiple times that?


Because Seiko does everything in-house. That means they have to invest in the tooling and everything to get something new going. When you're some rando Chinese brand, you just deal with suppliers and let them eat the cost of tooling and ramping up supply.


----------



## ChadUGWC

Still hoping we get a Pogue Q3-Q4. That is all I want. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

huangcjz said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BvY3v_wHGbG/


Lol at the preview pic Tapatalk shows.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

ChadUGWC said:


> Still hoping we get a Pogue Q3-Q4. That is all I want.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I don't care about this any longer, it'll just be huge and at least 3x what I'd be willing to spend.


----------



## ChadUGWC

GirchyGirchy said:


> I don't care about this any longer, it'll just be huge and at least 3x what I'd be willing to spend.


This is true. The price would be enormous.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

brandon\ said:


> Because Seiko does everything in-house. That means they have to invest in the tooling and everything to get something new going. When you're some rando Chinese brand, you just deal with suppliers and let them eat the cost of tooling and ramping up supply.


It still doesn't cost that much to get a separate ceramic bezel insert, even when you're just buying one and not a batch of hundreds or thousands. The suppliers who supply them make them for micro-brands, who only make batches of a few hundred watches to a single design, or a few thousand copies at most if they do several batches, so their economies of scale are limited, probably less so than SEIKO's, and their watches and parts are still cheap.


----------



## JoeOBrien

But how good is the ceramic quality really going to be on a $200 micro brand watch? Prospex watches are supposed to be able to function as actual tools, so there's no point in cheaping out on a ceramic insert that will crack as soon as you look at it.


----------



## impalass

prokhmer said:


> Seriously who would spend $4k-$6k on this watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me me, here I am and "I'm going to wear it like I stole it". (quoting a certain GS/Seiko enthusiast)


----------



## Hazy Davy

brandon\ said:


> Because Seiko does everything in-house. That means they have to invest in the tooling and everything to get something new going. When you're some rando Chinese brand, you just deal with suppliers and let them eat the cost of tooling and ramping up supply.


This is bollocks, sorry.

Making everything in-house cuts both ways. Those Chinese micro-brands have to pay a premium to buy their movements (from Seiko themselves, usually) while Seiko doesn't.

There is no excuse for the current Seiko pricing. If a small brand can sell a watch with sapphire crystal, a ceramic insert and an NH35 for $150, there is no reason why Seiko should demand $500 for a watch with hardlex crystal, the same movement and a flaky bezel (usually misaligned, for good measure).


----------



## aalin13

Hazy Davy said:


> This is bollocks, sorry.
> 
> Making everything in-house cuts both ways. Those Chinese micro-brands have to pay a premium to buy their movements (from Seiko themselves, usually) while Seiko doesn't.
> 
> There is no excuse for the current Seiko pricing. If a small brand can sell a watch with sapphire crystal, a ceramic insert and an NH35 for $150, there is no reason why Seiko should demand $500 for a watch with hardlex crystal, the same movement and a flaky bezel (usually misaligned, for good measure).


Whilst I agree with you that in house often means vertical integration and hence lower cost, I have always thought that it is unfair to compare the cost structure of micro brands against a mainstream brand like Seiko. Micro brands are likely to have a much lower cost base by cutting out or significantly reduce the cost of things like R&D, marketing, distribution, retail store, local customer service, local service centre, and the need to stock parts for older models, so they can be more price competitive. However, as a customer, I'm taking a gamble that if something goes wrong I might have to send my watch half way around the world to be fixed, or I might not even get any response from the company. Not to mention the likelihood of finding parts 10 years from now is likely to be very low.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying micro brands are not worth it, what I'm saying is the lower price needs to be taken into context with the higher risk to the ownership experience, and it's not fair to use them as an example and say the mainstream brands are overpriced.


----------



## sblantipodi

Is there some other Seiko that uses the 6r35 over the Sumo?


----------



## huangcjz

sblantipodi said:


> Is there some other Seiko that uses the 6r35 over the Sumo?


Yes, that new date-and-time-only, no-power-reserve model of the Arita porcelain dial PRESAGE, but that's a lot more expensive at €1,750/AU$2,900 (Source: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/21/baselworld-2019-announcement-presage) vs. €850 (Source: https://www.fratellowatches.com/new-seiko-sumo-prospex-diver-review/)/AU$1,300 (Source: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019...new-sumo-amp-save-the-ocean-great-white-shark) for the two new Sumos. Speaking of the Arita porcelain PRESAGEs, here's a cool photo I found of a display SEIKO made showing some of the stages in the production process, like they have made with the enamel dial models before:


----------



## brandon\

aalin13 said:


> Whilst I agree with you that in house often means vertical integration and hence lower cost, I have always thought that it is unfair to compare the cost structure of micro brands against a mainstream brand like Seiko. Micro brands are likely to have a much lower cost base by cutting out or significantly reduce the cost of things like R&D, marketing, distribution, retail store, local customer service, local service centre, and the need to stock parts for older models, so they can be more price competitive.


Yeah, and I've read Docvail (Chris of NTH) make comments about some microbrands along the lines of "how the hell are they making any money". So there probably is some loss for the sake brand equity and customer loyalty going on.


----------



## valuewatchguy

brandon\ said:


> Yeah, and I've read Docvail (Chris of NTH) make comments about some microbrands along the lines of "how the hell are they making any money". So there probably is some loss for the sake brand equity and customer loyalty going on.


He's also said that he didn't think it was possible for a company to survive on less than a 3X multiplier, and implied that in order to thrive it would have to be higher than that.

Maybe some of these companies are willing to risk it at a lower margin?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

brandon\ said:


> Because Seiko does everything in-house. That means they have to invest in the tooling and everything to get something new going. When you're some rando Chinese brand, you just deal with suppliers and let them eat the cost of tooling and ramping up supply.


Exactly, those in house Chinese Seiko factories can't just pull of ceramic bezels since the money is going into marketing to find non-wis "higher class" guys who believe that the 6k Seiko is better spent money than Rolex, Omega, Tag, Breitling.


----------



## Seikogi

hiro1963 said:


> I think it uses Super Black DiaShield like the one used for some of the Astron models.


Thanks, apparently a proprietary procedure but with very good results acc. to some user experiences here.


----------



## konax

Seikogi said:


> Exactly, those in house Chinese Seiko factories can't just pull of ceramic bezels since the money is going into marketing to find non-wis "higher class" guys who believe that the 6k Seiko is better spent money than Rolex, Omega, Tag, Breitling.


Well when it comes to last two brands it's true.


----------



## Hazy Davy

aalin13 said:


> Whilst I agree with you that in house often means vertical integration and hence lower cost, I have always thought that it is unfair to compare the cost structure of micro brands against a mainstream brand like Seiko. Micro brands are likely to have a much lower cost base by cutting out or significantly reduce the cost of things like R&D, marketing, distribution, retail store, local customer service, local service centre, and the need to stock parts for older models, so they can be more price competitive. However, as a customer, I'm taking a gamble that if something goes wrong I might have to send my watch half way around the world to be fixed, or I might not even get any response from the company. Not to mention the likelihood of finding parts 10 years from now is likely to be very low.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying micro brands are not worth it, what I'm saying is the lower price needs to be taken into context with the higher risk to the ownership experience, and it's not fair to use them as an example and say the mainstream brands are overpriced.


Again, I get what you mean, but this also cuts both ways. Seiko being a large corporation means they can optimize processes to scale down costs, optimize distribution, they have much more leeway to pressure suppliers to get their purchasing costs down, and they don't need to rely so much on marketing than unknown microbrands. As a percentage of their revenue, I'd be surprised if Seiko spends more money on marketing than most of these micro-brands spend on Instagram marketing alone.

We're not even talking about these micro-brands offering better specs at the same price as Seiko, we're talking about them offering better specs _for several times less money_. That is not even remotely justified by Seiko's supposedly higher expenses in things like "local customer service" or "local service centres" (I chuckled).


----------



## aalin13

Hazy Davy said:


> Again, I get what you mean, but this also cuts both ways. Seiko being a large corporation means they can optimize processes to scale down costs, optimize distribution, they have much more leeway to pressure suppliers to get their purchasing costs down, and they don't need to rely so much on marketing than unknown microbrands. As a percentage of their revenue, I'd be surprised if Seiko spends more money on marketing than most of these micro-brands spend on Instagram marketing alone.
> 
> We're not even talking about these micro-brands offering better specs at the same price as Seiko, we're talking about them offering better specs _for several times less money_. That is not even remotely justified by Seiko's supposedly higher expenses in things like "local customer service" or "local service centres" (I chuckled).


Well, without access to their financial statements, it's obviously impossible to say about cost base and profit margin. So obviously that was just my opinion as well. But having said that, as a customer, I would still value after sales support, even if many have less than satisfactory experience with Seiko's service centre. For me, it is nice knowing that I can drop my watch off at the local boutique instead of sending it via mail to half way around the world.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

Seikogi said:


> Exactly, those in house Chinese Seiko factories can't just pull of ceramic bezels since the money is going into marketing to find non-wis "higher class" guys who believe that the 6k Seiko is better spent money than Rolex, Omega, Tag, Breitling.


A man may spend his money any way he chooses to. If you're implying 'better spent' as an investment, then you'll be better off buying stock. Other than that, what I'm wearing on my wrist is nobody's business. Its all man jewellery after all, over 50$ that's a simple Casio 200m diver.


----------



## Seikogi

georgefl74 said:


> A man may spend his money any way he chooses to. If you're implying 'better spent' as an investment, then you'll be better off buying stock. Other than that, what I'm wearing on my wrist is nobody's business. Its all man jewellery after all, over 50$ that's a simple Casio 200m diver.


No, not even remotely what I meant.

I was talking about public brand perception.

Never compared the value proposition with other brands.


----------



## georgefl74

Seikogi said:


> No, not even remotely what I meant.


So please elaborate, which model of the aforementioned watch makers combines high intensity scratch proof titanium and a 300m diver capability to an ultra precise, state-of-the-art movement, in this pricetag. I'm genuinely interested. My only other candidate is the Omega Planet Ocean 600M Co‑Axial 42 mm 232.90.42.21.03.001 with a 7400 euro tag.
I like that one a lot but the helium valve kinda spoils it for me.


----------



## georgefl74

Seikogi said:


> I was talking about public brand perception.
> 
> Never compared the value proposition with other brands.


I'm sorry but it all boils down to what you're comparing. Compare a steel Seiko diver like the MM300 to similar offerings from the major Swiss and you come up 30% short in cash. Same deal with those higher end Prospex watches. By your logic Seiko shouldn't be making any watches that cost more that 2k just because 'you can buy Swiss at that money'. You can buy a swissdiver at 'Seiko money' too you know. Why buy a MM300? Get a Tissot Seastar or a Hamilton sub zero or whatever. Nice Swiss watches.


----------



## nupicasso

georgefl74 said:


> I'm sorry but it all boils down to what you're comparing. Compare a steel Seiko diver like the MM300 to similar offerings from the major Swiss and you come up 30% short in cash. Same deal with those higher end Prospex watches. By your logic Seiko shouldn't be making any watches that cost more that 2k just because 'you can buy Swiss at that money'. You can buy a Tissot diver at 'Seiko money' too you know.


Perception equals market pricing power. Rolex, Omega, etc have created the perception of luxury, quality, and prestige and earned their place through years of positive marketing, history and reputation.

Seiko/Grand Seiko has not. Yet, seemingly overnight, thought themselves worthy and increased prices substantially. Perception doesn't happen overnight. And charging more, IMO, doesn't create perception. We'll see how this experiment works for them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

georgefl74 said:


> I'm sorry but it all boils down to what you're comparing. Compare a steel Seiko diver like the MM300 to similar offerings from the major Swiss and you come up 30% short in cash.


But with Swiss you get aligned dials/chapter rings and regulated movements.

Reality is that if seiko wants to up their prices, they must also up their game. 
An unregulated movement in an MM300 was a great deal when it cost $1700, at $2800? Not so much.


----------



## JoeC

Seppia said:


> But with Swiss you get aligned dials/chapter rings and regulated movements


Certain marque Swiss watches also offer significantly better after sales service.

I had a GS that went back to Seiko service three times for the same movement related issue. They even forgot to lubricate the movement after one of those trips. After the 4th time the same issue popped up, Seiko just took the watch back.

Seiko belongs in the sub $4k bracket (and that's being quite generous)


----------



## valuewatchguy

Seppia said:


> But with Swiss you get aligned dials/chapter rings and regulated movements.
> 
> Reality is that if seiko wants to up their prices, they must also up their game.
> An unregulated movement in an MM300 was a great deal when it cost $1700, at $2800? Not so much.


It wasnt that great of a deal @ 1700 either....the unregulated part...... but it was palatable

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Since I took A LOT of photos it's impossible to post them all here. People also quote pics so it would destroy the thread. Just go to my blog and follow the first link, feel free to copy paste the photos here. 
The LX were the most impressive models from this Baselworld according to me.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

One thing is for certain, if GS/Seiko's goal at Baselworld was to make a splash and get people talking, they have certainly succeeded. 
Most of the talk has revolved around their prices of course and GS has certainly had an interesting year. I read a while back they were in the top ten in luxury sales for the first half of 2018, compared to 20 something the previous year. So, despite what people might think, it looks like their profile might be rising and a GS isn't "just a Seiko" anymore to more of the general public than previously thought. I am not sure if this necessarily serves as any sort of indicator for Seiko, but it is interesting nonetheless. So who knows, maybe 10 years from now they can quit trying to innovate and experiment, and acquire a fanbase who will happily define pushing the envelope as bracelet, dial, and bezel swaps. Onward and upward!


----------



## georgefl74

Seppia said:


> But with Swiss you get aligned dials/chapter rings and regulated movements.
> 
> Reality is that if seiko wants to up their prices, they must also up their game.
> An unregulated movement in an MM300 was a great deal when it cost $1700, at $2800? Not so much.


Where did you get that crazy 1700$ quote? The SBDX001 retailed for 270,000 yen, only used ones sell on Yahoo auctions for 1700$ but that's about it. There was a more favorable yen to $ rate for awhile but today 270,000 yen is 2450$. And it was JDM so there was no official overseas price.

Guys seriously, there's a lot of wishful thinking here.
-Bawww why can't Seiko sell that titanium Spring Drive 300m diving watch for 2k $ so I can buy it?
-Duh cause the titanium Spring Drive GS 200m diver costs 8k so 40% off that quote for the regular Seiko version is actually pretty reasonable.


----------



## nupicasso

georgefl74 said:


> Where did you get that crazy 1700$ quote? The SBDX001 retailed for 270,000 yen, only used ones sell on Yahoo auctions for 1700$ but that's about it. There was a more favorable yen to $ rate for awhile but today 270,000 yen is 2400$.
> 
> Guys seriously, there's a lot of wishful thinking here.
> -Bawww why can't Seiko sell that titanium Spring Drive 300m diving watch for 2k $ so I can buy it?
> -Duh cause the titanium Spring Drive GS 200m diver costs 8k so 40% off that quote for the regular Seiko version is actually pretty reasonable.


Actually no... I paid a little over 1700 for a new MM300 from a Japanese AD. That was the price one could receive a NEW MM300 for.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

nupicasso said:


> Actually no... I paid a little over 1700 for a new MM300 from a Japanese AD. That was the price one could receive a NEW MM300 for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm comparing MSRPs and specifically mentioned the favorable JPY to USD rate. That was the MSRP originally and it hasn't changed much. Right now that's the used price in Japan for a used watch in average condition.


----------



## nupicasso

georgefl74 said:


> I'm comparing MSRPs and specifically mentioned the favorable JPY to USD rate. That was the MSRP originally and it hasn't changed much. Right now that's the used price in Japan for a used watch in average condition.


In that same post you stated "only used" MM300's were sold at that price... which was incorrect.

Prices have changed now because they older models are no longer in production and the newer models have a higher MSRP and, from what I'm hearing from Basel, a narrower dealer profit margin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HusabergAngola79

Seppia said:


> But with Swiss you get aligned dials/chapter rings and regulated movements.
> 
> Reality is that if seiko wants to up their prices, they must also up their game.
> An unregulated movement in an MM300 was a great deal when it cost $1700, at $2800? Not so much.


All my seiko whit +$3000 don't have any problem whit aligned dial/ rings na movements, 
I already have a problem whit the aligment of a omega 300 and the big data problem whit the tudor gmt... 
The mm300 at $2800 still very good deal compare to the swiss equivalents omega/tudor

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

georgefl74 said:


> I'm sorry but it all boils down to what you're comparing. Compare a steel Seiko diver like the MM300 to similar offerings from the major Swiss and you come up 30% short in cash. Same deal with those higher end Prospex watches. By your logic Seiko shouldn't be making any watches that cost more that 2k just because 'you can buy Swiss at that money'. You can buy a swissdiver at 'Seiko money' too you know. Why buy a MM300? Get a Tissot Seastar or a Hamilton sub zero or whatever. Nice Swiss watches.


Dude, I don't own any swiss watches and am only interested in their vintage models. I am simply pointing out that they are fishing in a different market now. It seems to me that any criticism is interpreted as "swiss love" which no-one here does.

The new monster with 4r movement is 800$, I got my second gen monster for around 230$. that's more than 300% price increase... What is grey market price going to be... 600$? If it is lower than that we have the same pricing strategy as invicta, very proud achievement seiko!

Remember when the 6r15 sarb was under 300$? Yeah these days the same movement without any modifications comes at a 1k price tag. And that is unregulated!

If you want to compare value proposition then go ahead.

My NTH sub has the same 300m WR and sapphire and achieves that being 5mm thinner.

It comes regulated and I can easily increase accuracy by removing the caseback which the mm300 cannot.

The bezel isn't cheap aluminium or ceramic that can shatter but stainless steel. Something fitting for a "tool watch". Even Scurfa, the diver's dive watch went back to metal bezel on their upcoming release because ceramic did shatter.

Further I have the freedom to choose date and no date which Seiko, the company that produces more watches in a day than NTH since the beginning cannot achieve in order to cut cost down?!

Sure, at the end of the day if the MM300 was 40mm I would get one if it was priced the way it used to be because I like the case design and dial but to me its an emotional buy, forget value proposition.

Anyway, don't want to further derail here and I think it was important to point this out as the pricing changes they announced will have an impact.


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> Since I took A LOT of photos it's impossible to post them all here. People also quote pics so it would destroy the thread. Just go to my blog and follow the first link, feel free to copy paste the photos here.
> The LX were the most impressive models from this Baselworld according to me.


Thanks mate. Tell us about the SBGC132?


----------



## hiro1963

yonsson said:


> Just go to my blog and follow the first link, feel free to copy paste the photos here.


Thank you.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> Since I took A LOT of photos it's impossible to post them all here. People also quote pics so it would destroy the thread. Just go to my blog and follow the first link, feel free to copy paste the photos here. The LX were the most impressive models from this Baselworld according to me.


The LX were the most impressive watches from SEIKO, or out of everything you saw at Baselworld no matter the manufacturer? Also, I notice that often when you post about the platinum hammered-case GS, you write "MAS" - what does that stand for? Thank you for all of the photos!


----------



## valuewatchguy

georgefl74 said:


> Where did you get that crazy 1700$ quote? The SBDX001 retailed for 270,000 yen, only used ones sell on Yahoo auctions for 1700$ but that's about it. There was a more favorable yen to $ rate for awhile but today 270,000 yen is 2450$. And it was JDM so there was no official overseas price.
> 
> Guys seriously, there's a lot of wishful thinking here.
> -Bawww why can't Seiko sell that titanium Spring Drive 300m diving watch for 2k $ so I can buy it?
> -Duh cause the titanium Spring Drive GS 200m diver costs 8k so 40% off that quote for the regular Seiko version is actually pretty reasonable.


Higuchi and Chino in Japan used to sell the MM300 (SBDX001 and SBDX017) for that range. Seiya was about 10% higher on average. Still well under the Retail $. There was a very brief period that a SBDX001 could have been purchased for about $1550 USD. That may have been currency fluctuations. You can see from the 5yr chart that in 2015 there was a brief rise in the value of the dollar to yen. Since 2017 there has been less than 5% fluctuation.









After they discontinued the SBDX017 then the price (available purchase price) of the new SBDX023 jumped up about $1000 from most retailers. Ceramic bezel and Sapphire glass were the major upgrades here.

I agree that there is a bit of moaning going on about the pricing issue. What we forget is that we have historically enjoyed a product that was undervalued. The countless threads that compared a MM300 to a Planet Ocean, Sub, Pelagos all led to one conclusion.....that the MM300 was better or nearly as good as (depending on your bias) the competition for much less $. What Seiko has done is finally bring their products in line with the competition. This is happening across their product lines.

Ultimately the market will decide if the prices are justified. If the QC issues of their lower end divers continue, what may have been overlooked at a $250 4R diver may be less accepted at the $800 level. If a $6000 Seiko LX is worth it over a similar priced Grand Seiko is left to be determined. On specs alone I can see the justification in retail price as compared to the GS diver you referenced. Is a Seiko LX SD300 worth $6000 when a Rolex No-date can be purchased for $7500 (let's pretend you can actually get one).....I don't have that answer. I haven't handled the LX yet. I do know the SBDX023 I just bought was head and shoulders better than the other divers I considered at the time. I would have had to go to 4k to get something else that I felt was as appealing.

There is certainly a bit of entitlement attitude that Seiko should be making products that "I/we" should be able to buy or feel justified buying. For me I'm glad to have owned the Seiko pieces I have in the past. I can see owning less of them in the future due to the pricing but that's okay too.


----------



## huangcjz

georgefl74 said:


> Where did you get that crazy 1700$ quote?


I heard that you could get them new for ~$1,600 USD from Hong Kong ADs before it was discontinued.



Seikogi said:


> The new monster with 4r movement is 800$


It's $800 Australian dollars, which includes Australia's 10% GST/VAT. 1 AUD = 0.71 USD, so $800 AUD = $568.53 USD, including 10% tax. 90% of that for the without-tax price is 511.68 USD. Of course, we in Europe will have to pay ~20% VAT on top of that, a bit higher or lower in some European countries = $614 USD for 20% VAT.


----------



## Tickstart

I think the terms "only a SEIKO", or "just a SEIKO" exist solely in america, I've never heard or gotten the same sentiment over here. Perhaps it's a generation thing. But i frankly have no idea about the general public's knowledge about watch brands overall, I'd be surprised if they can name a single one other than ROLEX and Apple.


----------



## huangcjz

Case-back of the new PROSPEX LX:








It looks nice, but they put the etching into a groove, presumably so that it wouldn't get worn away, but that groove will collect dust and dirt, which you can already see happening, which will get trapped and wear the etching away... Why didn't they just engrave it all, like they did with the "SEIKO" in the centre? Or even just stamp it like they used to, if they want to save money? (I personally quite like the raised metal "dimpling" around the stamping that gets pushed out by the stamping, as I find it an easy way to tell if a case-back has been re-polished or retains its original finish/polish). Isn't it supposed to be a tool watch, prioritising hard-wearing-ness and ultimate durability rather than prettiness/shininess? They're not thinking about how these watches will look in 50-60 years' time, like with a 6159... You'd have thought that they'd've learnt their lesson when they switched from (acid-)etching for the original 62MAS to stamping for the original 6105, back in the mid-to-late 1960s...


----------



## huangcjz

Duplicate.


----------



## Tickstart

Woops... I.. might just have placed an order for an SKX011. Better go back and change that post I made about how I would wait and stuff.


----------



## yonsson

Toshk said:


> Thanks mate. Tell us about the SBGC132?


Which model is that?


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> The LX were the most impressive watches from SEIKO, or out of everything you saw at Baselworld no matter the manufacturer? Also, I notice that often when you post about the platinum hammered-case GS, you write "MAS" - what does that stand for? Thank you for all of the photos!


Well, I'm a die hard SEIKO fan, so for me SEIKO always steals the show. 

MAS; Micro Artists Studio. The high end part of manufacturing that makes some Credor and the 8-days Grand SEIKO.


----------



## fluence4

huangcjz said:


> Case-back of the new PROSPEX LX:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks nice, but they put the etching into a groove, presumably so that it wouldn't get worn away, but that groove will collect dust and dirt, which you can already see happening, which will get trapped and wear the etching away... Why didn't they just engrave it all, like they did with the "SEIKO" in the centre? Or even just stamp it like they used to, if they want to save money? (I personally quite like the raised metal "dimpling" around the stamping that gets pushed out by the stamping, as I find it an easy way to tell if a case-back has been re-polished or retains its original polish). Isn't it supposed to be a tool watch, prioritising hard-wearing-ness and ultimate durability rather than prettiness/shininess? They're not thinking about how these watches will look in 50-60 years' time, like with a 6159...


THEY CAN TAKE THE MARINEMASTER TEXT BUT THEY CAN'T TAKE THE WAVE!

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Ooh yes, the lion chrono. It was cool but big and very non discrete. 
The dial was cool though. I think I've actually forgotten to post any more photos of it.


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> Which model is that?


The GS Chrono GMT. Maybe got the ref wrong.


----------



## prokhmer

huangcjz said:


> Case-back of the new PROSPEX LX:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks nice, but they put the etching into a groove, presumably so that it wouldn't get worn away, but that groove will collect dust and dirt, which you can already see happening, which will get trapped and wear the etching away... Why didn't they just engrave it all, like they did with the "SEIKO" in the centre? Or even just stamp it like they used to, if they want to save money? (I personally quite like the raised metal "dimpling" around the stamping that gets pushed out by the stamping, as I find it an easy way to tell if a case-back has been re-polished or retains its original polish). Isn't it supposed to be a tool watch, prioritising hard-wearing-ness and ultimate durability rather than prettiness/shininess? They're not thinking about how these watches will look in 50-60 years' time, like with a 6159...


Cheap looking caseback for a $5k watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

The lion mane chrono, which I had forgotten to post pics of.


----------



## yonsson

Double trouble.


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> The lion mane chrono, which I had forgotten to post pics of.


How did you find it?


----------



## yonsson

Toshk said:


> How did you find it?


My brain is like scrambled eggs now after Baselworld but I still remember that SBGC is the SD chronograph reference. And this is the only GS chrono they released now.


----------



## yonsson

Double trouble again.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> Well, I'm a die hard SEIKO fan, so for me SEIKO always steals the show.  MAS; Micro Artists Studio. The high end part of manufacturing that makes some Credor and the 8-days Grand SEIKO.


Thanks! What did you think of all the other SEIKO watches? I've only noticed your photos of the Arita porcelain PRESAGE, the white-dialled enamel SJE Laurel homage, and the green Cocktail Time, I didn't see any photos of the other more affordable PRESAGEs - did you take any?


----------



## valuewatchguy

prokhmer said:


> Cheap looking caseback for a $5k watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


would an expensive looking case back on a cheap watch make you more likely to purchase that instead?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> My brain is like scrambled eggs now after Baselworld but I still remember that SBGC is the SD chronograph reference. And this is the only GS chrono they released now.


Did you have a chance to try it on?


----------



## el_beelo

huangcjz said:


> Case-back of the new PROSPEX LX:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks nice, but they put the etching into a groove, presumably so that it wouldn't get worn away, but that groove will collect dust and dirt, which you can already see happening, which will get trapped and wear the etching away... Why didn't they just engrave it all, like they did with the "SEIKO" in the centre? Or even just stamp it like they used to, if they want to save money? (I personally quite like the raised metal "dimpling" around the stamping that gets pushed out by the stamping, as I find it an easy way to tell if a case-back has been re-polished or retains its original polish). Isn't it supposed to be a tool watch, prioritising hard-wearing-ness and ultimate durability rather than prettiness/shininess? They're not thinking about how these watches will look in 50-60 years' time, like with a 6159...


That caseback looks awful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

fluence4 said:


> THEY CAN TAKE THE MARINEMASTER TEXT BUT THEY CAN'T TAKE THE WAVE!


5R66 means that this is a GMT model, also notice the 10 BAR water resistance rating - perhaps yonsson could confirm if the divers' models are any different, if he's seen their case-backs? That said, they all use the same case, and presumably SEIKO has switched to laser-etching to save cost vs. engraving due to higher flexibility for the model number, water resistance rating, and serial number, which all change from model to model, so perhaps don't get your hopes up...


----------



## huangcjz

Seikogi said:


> Further I have the freedom to choose date and no date which Seiko, the company that produces more watches in a day than NTH since the beginning cannot achieve in order to cut cost down?!


Oh man, I really wish SEIKO still offered all the options of no-date, date-only, or day-and-date variants with the same watch case/dial like they used to in the 1960s and 1970s. I want day+date for everything, but there are so few options now, and I know that's not for everyone. Most Grand Seikos now come with date-only, and don't have either of the other two options. Also, I want windows, not pointer date/day sub-dials, which I find too fussy. The only pointer date I would like is if it was around the entire circumference of the dial.


----------



## yonsson

I tried on the chrono but forgot to take pics. I also forgot to check the caseback of the SNR029. I tried on a few Presage models but I prioritized a few nicer shots before lots of bad shots.


----------



## yonsson

DT.


----------



## manofrolex

valuewatchguy said:


> would an expensive looking case back on a cheap watch make you more likely to purchase that instead?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That was funny and for the record I find the case back looking just fine .
Not sure what people expect a giant engraved seiko tsunami wave


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> I tried on the chrono but forgot to take pics. I also forgot to check the caseback of the SNR029. I tried on a few Presage models but I prioritized a few nicer shots before lots of bad shots.


What did you think about the chrono? Nice bracelet? Case too tall?


----------



## Dan T.

huangcjz said:


> Oh man, I really wish SEIKO still offered all the options of no-date, date-only, or day-and-date variants with the same watch case/dial like they used to in the 1960s and 1970s.


+1. I'm a "no-date" guy, unless the watch is _fiercely_ tool-ish, so most of the Seikos I wear would look better (to my eye) with no date at all. Sadly, it's such a ubiquitous complication I have accustomed to seeing it, and "just live with it." Having the option would be tremendous. That said, I adore the way Oris pulls off date complications, especially their latest big crown pointer. Gorgeous.


----------



## yonsson

Toshk said:


> What did you think about the chrono? Nice bracelet? Case too tall?


It's way to quirky for my taste so I didn't really evaluate it.


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> It's way to quirky for my taste so I didn't really evaluate it.


Oh ok. Cheers.


----------



## sblantipodi

I like the sumo upgrade, what I don't like is the smaller indexes. 
Smaller one means less visibility and "longevity" at night... what do you think about that?


----------



## royalenfield

yonsson said:


> I tried on the chrono but forgot to take pics. I also forgot to check the caseback of the SNR029. I tried on a few Presage models but I prioritized a few nicer shots before lots of bad shots.


Brrrr looks like baby poo in a diaper...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

LX SNR029









MM600

Check the difference in finish. The mm300/mm600/SLA017 all have quite undefined edges on the indices while the SLA025 and SNR029 have very sharp and striped edges. I have asked SEIKO and all those dials are embossed/stamped. So yes, the SLA025 and ANR are more expensive but you clearly get a higher finish.

Keep in mind, the SNR above is a non working prototype.


----------



## huangcjz

sblantipodi said:


> I like the sumo upgrade, what I don't like is the smaller indexes. Smaller one means less visibility and "longevity" at night... what do you think about that?


I guess you could get a dial from one of the older models (and a signed crown from one of the older models too, if you want one) and get it modded?


----------



## yonsson

(SNR: Round indices are flat and sharp. 12, 6 & 9 are striped).


----------



## Beau M

yonsson said:


> The lion mane chrono, which I had forgotten to post pics of.


That is stunning.


----------



## TheJubs

Tickstart said:


> I think the term "only a SEIKO" exists only in america, I've never heard or gotten the same sentiment over here. Perhaps it's a generation thing. But i frankly have no idea about the general public's knowledge about watch brands overall, I'd be surprised if they can name a single one other than ROLEX and Apple.


I sometimes wonder if the "only a Seiko" thing is a slogan cooked up by die-hard Swiss fans or insecure Seiko fans. This is all anecdotal of course, but I've had family, friends, co-workers, and acquaintances, many who have little to no knowledge or interest in watches, remark on how nice my Seikos looked. And this is ranging all the way from my SKX to my SLA017. No one muttered "only a Seiko," or "you paid how much???"

I showed my boss, another person who has no interest in watches, pictures of the new Prospex LX series, and the first thing he said was, "I want one." Of course, he had sticker shock when I told him the MSRP, but he didn't mention how much of a rip-off it was since it simply "just a Seiko." He only joked about how he now needed to start saving up.

Maybe they were just being nice and didn't express their true feelings, but I reckon their sentiments reflect that of the general public: that at a minimum, Seikos are worthy watches. None of this "only a Seiko" hogwash.


----------



## yonsson

Check the difference between the indices and how the light reflects.


----------



## JoeOBrien

yonsson said:


> Check the difference in finish. The mm300/mm600/SLA017 all have quite undefined edges on the indices while the SLA025 and SNR029 have very sharp and striped edges. I have asked SEIKO and all those dials are embossed/stamped. So yes, the SLA025 and ANR are more expensive but you clearly get a higher finish.


While I'm sure the LXs do have slightly better-finished hands and markers, it's a bit unfair to use the MM600 as a comparison, since that dial in particular is horrible and looks like something off a $200 kinetic


----------



## Rocat

yonsson said:


> Ooh yes, the lion chrono. It was cool but big and very non discrete.
> The dial was cool though. I think I've actually forgotten to post any more photos of it.


Is that a wood dial? It reminds me of parquet wood flooring in houses from the 1970's.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Rocat said:


> Is that a wood dial? It reminds me of parquet wood flooring in houses from the 1970's.


It's made of melted-down Pogue dials.


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> While I'm sure the LXs do have slightly better-finished hands and markers, it's a bit unfair to use the MM600 as a comparison, since that dial in particular is horrible and looks like something off a $200 kinetic


Then check any mm300, it's the same as the mm600.


----------



## JoeOBrien

yonsson said:


> Then check any mm300, it's the same as the mm600.


No but the MM600 has this really weird embossed thing going on, like you said, where the actual dial material appears to be sloping up toward the markers and it looks all plasticky and horrible. The actual indices on the MM300 might look the same as the MM600, but the dial is at least flat underneath it.


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> No but the MM600 has this really weird embossed thing going on, like you said, where the actual dial material appears to be sloping up toward the markers and it looks all plasticky and horrible. The actual indices on the MM300 might look the same as the MM600, but the dial is at least flat underneath it.











Well... still undefined indices.


----------



## yonsson

SLA017.


----------



## yonsson

Let’s just say I frakking love the SD300. 
They really nailed some details on that model. Like the slightly prolonged minute hand for example.


----------



## v1triol

Cool video here, the details of a new monster, new sumo and all other new stuff.


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> Then check any mm300, it's the same as the mm600.


I don't see it


----------



## Dan T.

TheJubs said:


> None of this "only a Seiko" hogwash.


The "only a Seiko" thing bothered me once. For about 10 minutes. Then I looked down at my Seiko and said "My ooooooooooownnn&#8230;. Myyyyyyyyy preciousssssssssssssssssssss&#8230;" Even at the higher sticker prices, Seiko is the confluence of quality and value. The best value? No. The best quality? No. But the union of these two things is their specialty, and I love them for that. So "only a Seiko" doesn't bother me at all.

The photos of these GS models are head-spinningly gorgeous, especially the macro shots. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## el_beelo

Dan T. said:


> The "only a Seiko" thing bothered me once. For about 10 minutes. Then I looked down at my Seiko and said "My ooooooooooownnn&#8230;. Myyyyyyyyy preciousssssssssssssssssssss&#8230;" Even at the higher sticker prices, Seiko is the confluence of quality and value. The best value? No. The best quality? No. But the union of these two things is their specialty, and I love them for that. So "only a Seiko" doesn't bother me at all.
> 
> The photos of these GS models are head-spinningly gorgeous, especially the macro shots. Keep 'em coming!


Yeh but the thing is, at $6k the "value" component is diminished. Tell me, how is the SD300 $2000 better than the Tudor Pelagos at $4400 MSRP?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T.

el_beelo said:


> Yeh but the thing is, at $6k the "value" component is diminished. Tell me, how is the SD300 $2000 better than the Tudor Pelagos at $4400 MSRP?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was making a general statement, not a statement over specific model (where there are sure to be outliers). Sorry to mislead you like that. My bad.


----------



## DarthVedder

What I don't understand is why does Seiko have to be cheaper in every model they produce. You want value? Well, they are still producing a bunch of sub $1K models for you. They didn't announce a price increment in all of their products, they just released a few models that happen to be expensive. 

You don't find value in those few watches? Don't buy them. Do you think the Pelagos is a better watch, go get it. This is not supposed to be a volume model for Seiko, I don't think they decided to build 10s of thousands to keep up with demand. They are counting in a few buyers and lots of positive press that will help to raise the brand's profile.


----------



## jsohal

el_beelo said:


> Yeh but the thing is, at $6k the "value" component is diminished. Tell me, how is the SD300 $2000 better than the Tudor Pelagos at $4400 MSRP?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well for one thing the SD300 looks amazing whereas the Tudor looks meh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

el_beelo said:


> Yeh but the thing is, at $6k the "value" component is diminished. Tell me, how is the SD300 $2000 better than the Tudor Pelagos at $4400 MSRP?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel like whenever other brands are asked to justify their prices the response is always, "it's a luxury good, those rules don't apply", "the market determines the value", "duh, law of diminishing returns", etc. But Seiko apparently has to answer for every dollar, and provide justification at every corner with a salient increase in quality. Since we are talking new releases and Tudor, how about the BB P01...would I pay more than $2,000 more for a SD300 over that abomination? You bet your first born I would. Comparisons can work both ways.


----------



## aalin13

el_beelo said:


> Yeh but the thing is, at $6k the "value" component is diminished. Tell me, how is the SD300 $2000 better than the Tudor Pelagos at $4400 MSRP?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Objectively, completely agree with you, I also find it hard to justify the difference, but I guess the level of finishing is what Seiko is going with to justify the price. Having tried on the Pelagos many times, it is quite a spartan and industrial looking watch in person. There's no denying the build quality of Tudor, but there really isn't much finishing to speak of.

Whether that is worth the extra money is very subjective, one thing I'm intrigued about is the clasp design and construction on the LX series. That is the one thing that I love about the Pelagos, the adjustable clasp works well and feels really well machined.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emceemon

yonsson said:


> DT.


Hey man ! I have a question.. have you asked if they were going to produce a modern version of the 6105 ? thanks!

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## prokhmer

Do all these new seiko watches come with sapphire crystal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

huangcjz said:


> Case-back of the new PROSPEX LX:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks nice, but they put the etching into a groove, presumably so that it wouldn't get worn away, but that groove will collect dust and dirt, which you can already see happening, which will get trapped and wear the etching away... Why didn't they just engrave it all, like they did with the "SEIKO" in the centre? ...


100M depth rating... :-s This must be the GMT, right? Anyway, I agree. I like the SLA025 caseback's engraving. The MM300 also has a nice CB.

I love to see a watch's movement so I'm partial to display casebacks (even if it's the last thing that belongs on a tool watch) - could have been an option for the 100M GMT. Otherwise I like 3D casebacks - the CB on my SpeedyTuesday is one of my favorites... b-)












yonsson said:


> Ooh yes, the lion chrono. It was cool but big and very non discrete.  The dial was cool though.


I honestly don't understand the appeal for this dial... looks like particle-board to me... ROFL.


----------



## prokhmer

Travelller said:


> 100M depth rating... :-s This must be the GMT, right? Anyway, I agree. I like the SLA025 caseback's engraving. The MM300 also has a nice CB.
> 
> I love to see a watch's movement so I'm partial to display casebacks (even if it's the last thing that belongs on a tool watch) - could have been an option for the 100M GMT. Otherwise I like 3D casebacks - the CB on my SpeedyTuesday is one of my favorites... b-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly don't understand the appeal for this dial... looks like particle-board to me... ROFL.


That what is it! It just so awful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Travelller said:


> I honestly don't understand the appeal for this dial... looks like particle-board to me... ROFL.


Pretty good comparison, I was originally thinking it looked like a artistic impression of my dogs fur










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

prokhmer said:


> Do all these new seiko watches come with sapphire crystal?


Which watches do you mean by "all these"? All the PROSPEX LX do, as you'd expect. Otherwise, no. Here's a summary:

With Sapphire:
All PROSPEX LX series: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/21/baselworld-2019-announcement-prospex

SLA033/SBDX031 (6105-8110/9 re-issue)

All Grand Seiko (as you'd expect): https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/21/baselworld-2019-announcement-grand-seiko

All ASTRON (as you'd expect): https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/21/baselworld-2019-announcement-astron

https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/24/baselworld-2019-announcement-jdm-astron-50th

Both Arita porcelain PRESAGE models: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/21/baselworld-2019-announcement-presage

The CREDOR pocket watch: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/21/baselworld-2019-releases-credor

The 2 new Sumos: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019...new-sumo-amp-save-the-ocean-great-white-shark

SJE 6L35 Enamel-dialled PRESAGEs: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/22/baselworld-announcement-enamel-presage-models

All 4 of the PRESAGE Zen models: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/22/baselworld-announcement-new-presage-zen-models

All 5 of the Premier models: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/22/baselworld-announcement-new-premier-models

The as-yet un-announced blue MM300, like the other new MM300s.

Presumably the un-announced PRESAGE Spring Drive enamel-dialled watch.

With Hardlex:
STO III GWS 6309 re-issue, Samurai, and Solar Chronograph

The 2 Arnie models announced so far (presumably the same for the 3rd un-announced colour-way)

The 2 new Monsters

The 2 new PROSPEX Street Series Solar Tuna Cans: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/21/baselworld-prospex-ani-digi-monsters-and-shrouded-divers

The 3 new PROSPEX Automatic field watches with rotating inner compass bezel ring: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/22/baselworld-announcement-prospex-automatic-field-watch

The 4 new Cocktail Times: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/22/baselworld-announcement-new-cocktail-time-models



Travelller said:


> 100M depth rating... :-s This must be the GMT, right?


Yes, it's a GMT - you can also tell by the 5R66 calibre number. GS-level movements (in terms of design and price, by which I also include 8L and Spring Drive) with a calibre number ending in 6 = GMT complication, whereas for lower-grade current mechanical/non-quartz movements, as I'm are you know, a calibre number ending in 6 = day complication. I suppose the GMT complication is linked to 24-hour cycles, so is kind of related to a day complication in a way. I don't know why they didn't use a number other than 6 to mean GMT. GS quartz calibre numbers end in "3" for a day complication, as do some other other SEIKO quartz movements, I believe.


----------



## yonsson

jmanlay said:


> I don't see it


You can't see that the mm300 dials have indices that don't have sharp edges and that aren't completely flat on the top? They look like the Rolex Submariner indices while the SNR029 have much sharper indices like on the SLA025 or 6159. Almost like the difference between a original 6105 dial and a AM dial. How can you not see the difference?


----------



## yonsson

Emceemon said:


> Hey man ! I have a question.. have you asked if they were going to produce a modern version of the 6105 ? thanks!


I didn't ask. We got to see a few upcoming models (which I won't make public), but we didn't get to see a cheaper version of the SLA033.


----------



## guillelle

I really like the way Seiko is using small indentations on the chapter ring to _embrace_ the indexes. It not only looks cool but also puts an end to all the misalignment woes.

First time I realized it was on the new Asia LE Baby Tuna (see below). I'm happy to see the new LX are sporting the same.


----------



## JoeOBrien

yonsson said:


> You can't see that the mm300 dials have indices that don't have sharp edges and that aren't completely flat on the top? They look like the Rolex Submariner indices while the SNR029 have much sharper indices like on the SLA025 or 6159. Almost like the difference between a original 6105 dial and a AM dial. How can you not see the difference?


They don't have to be sharp and flat to be nice 

Arguing that the SLA025/SNR indices have a nicer finish is one thing, but there's nothing wrong with them being rounded. You seem to like things being flat and sharp but that's a personal preference and that's cool. When I look at a MM300 and a SLA025, I prefer the MM300 indices because, for one thing, they have more depth. The SLA025 markers may be more carefully made, but to me they look flat and simplistic in comparison. Taking a macro lens to them may reveal a more blemish-free finish, but they're not automatically nicer because they're flat


----------



## dr.sphinx

edit: reacting to the picture posted by guillelle.

I am afraid the picture you posted only proves that the indented chapter ring alone guarantees zilch. I am sure the LXs will do a lot better. 

One question about the SLA025-like flat grooved indexes that now appear on the LX: their radiance on the SLA025 (think GS on steroids, really) made that dial look super blingy, at least to my eyes. Is the effect that prominent on the LXs too?


----------



## ffnc1020

guillelle said:


> I really like the way Seiko is using small indentations on the chapter ring to _embrace_ the indexes. It not only looks cool but also puts an end to all the misalignment woes.
> 
> First time I realized it was on the new Asia LE Baby Tuna (see below). I'm happy to see the new LX are sporting the same.


Lol, they can still be misaligned (6 o'clock).


----------



## JoeOBrien

dr.sphinx said:


> One question about the SLA025-like flat grooved indexes that now appear on the LX: their radiance on the SLA025 (think GS on steroids, really) made that dial look super blingy, at least to my eyes. Is the effect that prominent on the LXs too?


That's one of the first things I noticed and didn't like about the SLA025 when I picked it up - that kind of prismatic, holographic effect on the indices because of those striations. On the SNR029 and 031 it's only on the 12,9,6 markers though.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

ffnc1020 said:


> guillelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the way Seiko is using small indentations on the chapter ring to _embrace_ the indexes. It not only looks cool but also puts an end to all the misalignment woes.
> 
> First time I realized it was on the new Asia LE Baby Tuna (see below). I'm happy to see the new LX are sporting the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, they can still be misaligned (6 o'clock).
Click to expand...

Wow hahaha. I feel like I am drunk looking at that thing.


----------



## CFK-OB

There's no doubt that the LX models are a step above the standard Seiko watches. I have an SLA021 (new black MM300 with ceramic bezel) and a Grand Seiko Hi-Beat diver. I love the MM300, but the difference between the two is night and day. While I see improvements in the LX line over the MM300, there's still no comparison to the hi-beat GS, in my opinion.

I know the the GS Hi-Beat diver is a lot more expensive than the LX line, but my problem is that, beautiful as the Seiko LX GMT is, for example, it's almost the same price as GS Spring Drive GMT. I haven't seen the LX in person, but I think the GS will be a hell of a lot more watch for essentially the same cost.

For my money, much as I love the design of the LX GMT, I'm buying the GS everyday over the LX.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

CFK-OB said:


> For my money, much as I love the design of the LX GMT, I'm buying the GS everyday over the LX.


To be honest I think that is half the point of the LX - making GS look better value.


----------



## kamonjj

ffnc1020 said:


> Lol, they can still be misaligned (6 o'clock).


Every marker but 12 is misaligned. Goodness that's bad.


----------



## yonsson

dr.sphinx said:


> edit: reacting to the picture posted by guillelle.
> One question about the SLA025-like flat grooved indexes that now appear on the LX: their radiance on the SLA025 (think GS on steroids, really) made that dial look super blingy, at least to my eyes. Is the effect that prominent on the LXs too?





CFK-OB said:


> There's no doubt that the LX models are a step above the standard Seiko watches. I have an SLA021 (new black MM300 with ceramic bezel) and a Grand Seiko Hi-Beat diver. I love the MM300, but the difference between the two is night and day. While I see improvements in the LX line over the MM300, there's still no comparison to the hi-beat GS, in my opinion.
> I know the the GS Hi-Beat diver is a lot more expensive than the LX line, but my problem is that, beautiful as the Seiko LX GMT is, for example, it's almost the same price as GS Spring Drive GMT. I haven't seen the LX in person, but I think the GS will be a hell of a lot more watch for essentially the same cost.
> For my money, much as I love the design of the LX GMT, I'm buying the GS everyday over the LX.
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk











I'm not bashing the MM-models, I'm just saying that there are big differences in the finishing of the dials between the MM-models, the LX (and of course) the GS diver's.
I don't know if there's a language barrier here and I'm explaining it wrong, but please let me try again. On the LX (SD300/SNR029), the 12, 9 and 6 are faceted, faceted surfaces spread/diffuse light. The other (round) indices on the LX are flat, which makes for strong reflections. Just watch the picture, you can clearly see the strong vs diffused reflections. The MM-dials are neither faceted nor flat, therefore you won't get as strong and/or soft reflections, there are no "absolutes" with the mm-dials, only the middle ground, so to speak. GS are masters of light, and imho the SD300 brings this aspect of playing with diffused/sharp reflections to another level compared to the MM-dials. If you can't see the differences in quality, then I don't know how to help you.









If you look at the GS600 dial, then it doesn't have a embossed dial, it has applied indices. This makes for very sharp indices which we are not used to on embossed dials.









https://www.rolexforums.com/showthread.php?t=657855

The SLA025 on the other hand has the "diffuser indices on all the markers which makes for diffused reflections, if you think it's blingy, then it's not because of the indices. I honestly have no idea how we can not agree on that part. Check the comparison photos in the thread I linked.


----------



## Joll71

Anyone seen this?

https://www.olfert-co.de/uhren/herrenuhren/16559/seiko-prospex-automatik-diver-s-200m-srpd29k1

A third new monster, PVD with bracelet.


----------



## Joll71

Plus the third arnie:

https://www.olfert-co.de/uhren/herrenuhren/16556/seiko-prospex-padi-solar-hybrid-black-snj028p1


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> You can't see that the mm300 dials have indices that don't have sharp edges and that aren't completely flat on the top? They look like the Rolex Submariner indices while the SNR029 have much sharper indices like on the SLA025 or 6159. Almost like the difference between a original 6105 dial and a AM dial. How can you not see the difference?


I see the difference in look but sharper doesn't mean just more squared in my mind . The MM300 are very well finished there is nothing poor about them. The markers you show on that other watch just look different to me with striation on it


----------



## dr.sphinx

yonsson said:


> The SLA025 on the other hand has the "diffuser indices on all the markers which makes for diffused reflections, if you think it's blingy, then it's not because of the indices. I honestly have no idea how we can not agree on that part. Check the comparison photos in the thread I linked.


Funny we don't understand each other. I understand the differences - faceted/diffuser (LX, 025) VS applied/sharp (GS) VS neither (MM300).

I just wanted to know if the play of light on the LX main indices (yes, only on 6, 9, 12) is comparable to what happens on the SLA025 (which to me seemed a bit blingy precisely b/c of the indices and how they diffuse light).


----------



## huangcjz

Joll71 said:


> Anyone seen this? https://www.olfert-co.de/uhren/herrenuhren/16559/seiko-prospex-automatik-diver-s-200m-srpd29k1 A third new monster, PVD with bracelet.
> 
> Plus the third arnie: https://www.olfert-co.de/uhren/herrenuhren/16556/seiko-prospex-padi-solar-hybrid-black-snj028p1


Ooh, so we're getting a PVD Save The Ocean Monster, too? I wonder which of the 3 STO dials it will have. How do you know it's a Monster, since there's no photos on these listings? Just by the case diameter of 42 mm, and the model number being adjacent to the 2 other new Monsters? If that listing's true, that also tells us that the thickness of the new Monster is 13.2 mm - SEIKO only puts diameters (42.4 mm for the new Monsters) in their catalogue.

SNJ028 is the model number for the third Arnie, but the PADI one is the Pepsi SNJ027 we've already seen. The listing matches up with the first written leak, but seemingly not with the other leaked photo from before, which seemed to me to show some rose gold. Unless the black-and-rose-gold one is actually a fourth Arnie, and not the SNJ028. The Arnie listing doesn't list a thickness for it. That also tells us the German RRP for both the new Monsters and the new Arnies might be €499.

I've seen a price estimate of the new Monsters as 15,000 - 16,000 THB ($474 - $506 USD), though I don't know what source of information that's based off of. Also an estimate of the new Sumo's price as in the mid-20,000's of THB - for a rough idea, 20,000 - 30,000 THB is $632 - $948 USD, so that fits in with the official European price that we've seen before.


----------



## yonsson

dr.sphinx said:


> I just wanted to know if the play of light on the LX main indices (yes, only on 6, 9, 12) is comparable to what happens on the SLA025 (which to me seemed a bit blingy precisely b/c of the indices and how they diffuse light).


Perception is subjective of course. I haven't owned the SLA025 or the LX, only handled them shortly.


----------



## fillerbunny

huangcjz said:


> Ooh, so we're getting a PVD Save The Ocean Monster, too? I wonder which of the 3 STO dials it will have. How do you know it's a Monster, since there's no photos on these listings? Just by the case diameter of 42 mm, and the model number being adjacent to the 2 other new Monsters? If that listing's true, that also tells us that the thickness of the new Monster is 13.2 mm - SEIKO only puts diameters (42.4 mm for the new Monsters) in their catalogue.


I'd say the listings are placeholders, more or less. I was just about to report the German AD's listings of the SRPD25 and the SRPD27, which both say "Save the Ocean Special Edition 2019" and the latter even has some of the new STO Samurai's info on it.

The prices fortunately seem in line with other 4R Prospex', so I wouldn't be too worried about price hikes just yet.


----------



## Joll71

huangcjz said:


> Ooh, so we're getting a PVD Save The Ocean Monster, too? I wonder which of the 3 STO dials it will have. How do you know it's a Monster, since there's no photos on these listings? Just by the case diameter of 42 mm, and the model number being adjacent to the 2 other new Monsters? If that listing's true, that also tells us that the thickness of the new Monster is 13.2 mm - SEIKO only puts diameters (42.4 mm for the new Monsters) in their catalogue.
> 
> SNJ028 is the model number for the third Arnie, but the PADI one is the Pepsi SNJ027 we've already seen. The listing matches up with the first written leak, but seemingly not with the other leaked photo from before, which seemed to me to show some rose gold. Unless the black-and-rose-gold one is actually a fourth Arnie, and not the SNJ028. The Arnie listing doesn't list a thickness for it. That also tells us the German RRP for both the new Monsters and the new Arnies might be €499.
> 
> I've seen a price estimate of the new Monsters as 15,000 - 16,000 THB ($474 - $506 USD), though I don't know what source of information that's based off of. Also an estimate of the new Sumo's price as in the mid-20,000's of THB - for a rough idea, 20,000 - 30,000 THB is $632 - $948 USD, so that fits in with the official European price that we've seen before.


Here's Olfert's Seiko page, they've got quite a few of the new models listed already. (And I've bought from them before, they're a reputable German AD)

https://www.olfert-co.de/seiko-uhren?p=1

I'm surmising it's a monster from, yes, adjacent model numbers, plus identical specs within the three listings. With the arnies, you'll see that they've accidentally put 'PADI' in the description for all three.

Also, they seem to think they'll be getting stock in April (monsters) and May (arnies). I suspect that will change.


----------



## juice009

guillelle said:


> I really like the way Seiko is using small indentations on the chapter ring to _embrace_ the indexes. It not only looks cool but also puts an end to all the misalignment woes.
> 
> First time I realized it was on the new Asia LE Baby Tuna (see below). I'm happy to see the new LX are sporting the same.
> 
> View attachment 14008941


I wonder if this dial will fit the Seiko mini turtle.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36

ffnc1020 said:


> Lol, they can still be misaligned (6 o'clock).


I called up Seiko's master watchmaker to ask about this...and this is what he had to say...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8

yonsson said:


> I'm not bashing the MM-models, I'm just saying that there are big differences in the finishing of the dials between the MM-models, the LX (and of course) the GS diver's.
> I don't know if there's a language barrier here and I'm explaining it wrong, but please let me try again. On the LX (SD300/SNR029), the 12, 9 and 6 are faceted, faceted surfaces spread/diffuse light. The other (round) indices on the LX are flat, which makes for strong reflections. Just watch the picture, you can clearly see the strong vs diffused reflections. The MM-dials are neither faceted nor flat, therefore you won't get as strong and/or soft reflections, there are no "absolutes" with the mm-dials, only the middle ground, so to speak. GS are masters of light, and imho the SD300 brings this aspect of playing with diffused/sharp reflections to another level compared to the MM-dials. If you can't see the differences in quality, then I don't know how to help you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the GS600 dial, then it doesn't have a embossed dial, it has applied indices. This makes for very sharp indices which we are not used to on embossed dials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rolexforums.com/showthread.php?t=657855
> 
> The SLA025 on the other hand has the "diffuser indices on all the markers which makes for diffused reflections, if you think it's blingy, then it's not because of the indices. I honestly have no idea how we can not agree on that part. Check the comparison photos in the thread I linked.


Possible language barriers aside, I can see the difference from the photos alone. As to what looks better or more high end is completely subjective. This is no different than saying whether a brushed finish on watch case or a polished finish looks better. It is also no different than saying whether having a polished or frosted bevel on a watch crystal is higher end or nicer. The way I see it is that all these finishes are elements of design that go into a watch to artistically express its history and intended use. It's not about which elements a watch has but about how they come together to create a message.

For example, the MM300 is historically based off of a watch that is meant to be a tool watch (Seiko 6159). As such it has the rounded indices, and sharp case lines reminiscent of the seiko 6159. The watch is a diver's watch and has lume, it does not need to have sharp faceted surfaces on the dial markers to reflect light and as such Seiko likely decided to omit it from the design. This sharp faceting is typically reserved for a dress watch, which is absent of lume and not inline with the design elements of a tool watch for diving. The SLA025 is a reissue of the 6159 and walks a fine line between being a tool watch and a dressier watch, for its highly polished case, reflective markers, and nicely finished strap buckle. It is likely that Seiko made the 6159 with sharp reflective markers to show that the watch was meant to be something "special" and give it that touch of flare which also transcended into the design elements of the SLA025. In some cases having both dressier and toolish elements is appropriate but in other cases they can conflict with one another and overshadow the true message of a particular piece.

Many may disagree, but the Seiko LX is a great example of conflicting design elements that don't seem to work. The watch has the prospex X and "Professional" text on the dial that screams "professional specifications", showing off that the watch is a dive specific tool. Yet, they apply the sharp reflective markers, a bordered and polished date window, and a highly polished power reserve indicator hand to the dial that all scream dress watch. When diving all the reflective surfaces are going to distract the user from the purpose of reading the time and possibly attract the attention of aggressive aquatic life. Unlike on the SLA025 where the watch has a touch of both elements that walk a fine line, the LX is screaming both tool and dress to the point where they clash. I really feel that Seiko should of gone one way or the other. It would have been really nice for Seiko to either rebrand the LX as something more "special" like the SLA025/6159 and eliminate the prospex logo or go the other way and eliminate the power reserve and tone down the markers. Both the design elements of MM300 and SLA025 stay more true to both their use as a divers watch and to their history of the 6159.

I really feel that Seiko is trying too hard to move their diver's watches upmarket to the point where they are losing their design identity. The confusion the design elements of the LX is further perpetuated by the mix of the faceted markers on 6,12, and 9 and non-faceted markers for the rest of the dial. Again, I think that Seiko should have gone one way or another with the design of the markers and either brand the watch as "professional specifications" or brand the LX series as it's own thing and something truly dressy that is between Prospex and Grand Seiko.

So, speaking of design elements...does anyone have any close up shots of the dial finishing on the SLA033? I would really like to see which way Seiko went with this watch. Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## CFK-OB

yonsson said:


> I'm not bashing the MM-models, I'm just saying that there are big differences in the finishing of the dials between the MM-models, the LX (and of course) the GS diver's.
> I don't know if there's a language barrier here and I'm explaining it wrong, but please let me try again. On the LX (SD300/SNR029), the 12, 9 and 6 are faceted, faceted surfaces spread/diffuse light. The other (round) indices on the LX are flat, which makes for strong reflections. Just watch the picture, you can clearly see the strong vs diffused reflections. The MM-dials are neither faceted nor flat, therefore you won't get as strong and/or soft reflections, there are no "absolutes" with the mm-dials, only the middle ground, so to speak. GS are masters of light, and imho the SD300 brings this aspect of playing with diffused/sharp reflections to another level compared to the MM-dials. If you can't see the differences in quality, then I don't know how to help you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the GS600 dial, then it doesn't have a embossed dial, it has applied indices. This makes for very sharp indices which we are not used to on embossed dials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rolexforums.com/showthread.php?t=657855
> 
> The SLA025 on the other hand has the "diffuser indices on all the markers which makes for diffused reflections, if you think it's blingy, then it's not because of the indices. I honestly have no idea how we can not agree on that part. Check the comparison photos in the thread I linked.


Ok. I'm not sure where that came from - I think you may have misinterpreted my post. Unless I'm missing something, I was completely agreeing with you. The LX is clearly a step up from the MM300 dial, especially the indices. But the hi-beat diver is clearly a step up over the LX. The indices on the GS are more defined and more multi faceted than the LX from what I can see. Again though, the hi-beat is a lot more expensive, so you would expect it to be better. Similarly, the LX models are a lot more expensive than the MM300, so you would also expect them to be better, which they clearly are. That was essentially my point from the previous post.

If you disagree, then since you have seen both the hi-beat and LX in the flesh and I have not, I will certainly take your opinion over my interpretation of some photos.

I still think I would find it difficult so pay the prices for the LX models when there are GS equivalents for essentially the same price.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Solace

huangcjz said:


> Ooh, so we're getting a PVD Save The Ocean Monster, too? I wonder which of the 3 STO dials it will have. How do you know it's a Monster, since there's no photos on these listings? Just by the case diameter of 42 mm, and the model number being adjacent to the 2 other new Monsters? If that listing's true, that also tells us that the thickness of the new Monster is 13.2 mm - SEIKO only puts diameters (42.4 mm for the new Monsters) in their catalogue.
> 
> SNJ028 is the model number for the third Arnie, but the PADI one is the Pepsi SNJ027 we've already seen. The listing matches up with the first written leak, but seemingly not with the other leaked photo from before, which seemed to me to show some rose gold. Unless the black-and-rose-gold one is actually a fourth Arnie, and not the SNJ028. The Arnie listing doesn't list a thickness for it. That also tells us the German RRP for both the new Monsters and the new Arnies might be €499.
> 
> I've seen a price estimate of the new Monsters as 15,000 - 16,000 THB ($474 - $506 USD), though I don't know what source of information that's based off of. Also an estimate of the new Sumo's price as in the mid-20,000's of THB - for a rough idea, 20,000 - 30,000 THB is $632 - $948 USD, so that fits in with the official European price that we've seen before.


I've been gone from the forums for awhile, there are three STO dials? I was only aware of the original and the upcoming one shown at Baselworld. What's the other one? Thank you for anyone who can point me in the right direction

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

yonsson said:


> I tried on the chrono but forgot to take pics. I also forgot to check the caseback of the SNR029. I tried on a few Presage models but I prioritized a few nicer shots before lots of bad shots.


Where'd they find the same wallpaper that's in my grandmother's bathroom?


----------



## huangcjz

Solace said:


> I've been gone from the forums for awhile, there are three STO dials? I was only aware of the original and the upcoming one shown at Baselworld. What's the other one? Thank you for anyone who can point me in the right direction


The PVD STO IIs have the same dial pattern as the original STOs, but the PVD STO II's dials are noticeably darker than the original STOs'.


----------



## naht

yonsson said:


> Check the difference between the indices and how the light reflects.


Does anyone else wish the 300m Spring Drive would have gotten an applied Seiko logo?

Gesendet von meinem P027 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

naht said:


> Does anyone else wish the 300m Spring Drive would have gotten an applied Seiko logo?


Seiko claims they don't use applied logos on Prospex because of the danger of them coming off, or something. I'm not sure that is really a valid reason when the dial also has a date window frame and PR hand, though :/ (personally I think it's just a corner being cut).



Degr8n8 said:


> When diving all the reflective surfaces [on the LX] are going to distract the user from the purpose of reading the time and possibly attract the attention of aggressive aquatic life.


It's ok, if it attracts a shark, you can just knock it out with the watch


----------



## Rocat

kamonjj said:


> Every marker but 12 is misaligned. Goodness that's bad.


Seiko! Watches made for people like me who refuse to wear glasses even though we should.

We can't focus on anything up close, so a misaligned chapter ring/dial/bezel combination doesn't matter to us.

LOL


----------



## Rocat

brandon\ said:


> Where'd they find the same wallpaper that's in my grandmother's bathroom?


That cracked me up.


----------



## timetellinnoob

ffnc1020 said:


> Lol, they can still be misaligned (6 o'clock).


see, the place Seiko skimps in the QC process is THIS step. a human should have looked at this and it should have never gotten past them. it can be see to be off by the naked eye. it can get sent back, a new ring installed, and re-assessed and processed. i guess what sucks it it's probably whole batches that are like this, and maybe the volume to 'send back and fix' would be far too many. =\ lol


----------



## valuewatchguy

naht said:


> Does anyone else wish the 300m Spring Drive would have gotten an applied Seiko logo?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem P027 mit Tapatalk


I think you could make a blanket statement that an applied seiko logo would be preferred across the board for seiko Prospex divers.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

Degr8n8 said:


> Many may disagree, but the Seiko LX is a great example of conflicting design elements that don't seem to work. The watch has the prospex X and "Professional" text on the dial that screams "professional specifications", showing off that the watch is a dive specific tool. Yet, they apply the sharp reflective markers, a bordered and polished date window, and a highly polished power reserve indicator hand to the dial that all scream dress watch. When diving all the reflective surfaces are going to distract the user from the purpose of reading the time and possibly attract the attention of aggressive aquatic life. Unlike on the SLA025 where the watch has a touch of both elements that walk a fine line, the LX is screaming both tool and dress to the point where they clash. I really feel that Seiko should of gone one way or the other. It would have been really nice for Seiko to either rebrand the LX as something more "special" like the SLA025/6159 and eliminate the prospex logo or go the other way and eliminate the power reserve and tone down the markers. Both the design elements of MM300 and SLA025 stay more true to both their use as a divers watch and to their history of the 6159.


Talk about sour grapes. There's very few diver watches in that price bracket that don't have a dressy aspect to them cause that's how people wear them. No one is going to wear one to actually do scuba or saturation diving. Maybe wear them to the swimming pool? that's about it. That's really over-reacting with that critique.


----------



## yonsson

Degr8n8 said:


> Many may disagree, but the Seiko LX is a great example of conflicting design elements that don't seem to work.


Thanks! I kind of agree to some extent. I believe the LX-models are aimed to target the higher end Omega diver's and similar models. If I had designed I would have discarded the X-logo and put on an applied logo, that would have pushed it towards the dressy style.


----------



## JoeOBrien

It could be worse, Seiko could be real dicks and keep the printed SEIKO logo, but have an applied Prospex logo


----------



## fluence4

JoeOBrien said:


> It could be worse, Seiko could be real dicks and keep the printed SEIKO logo, but have an applied Prospex logo


That would be awesome 

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

JoeOBrien said:


> It could be worse, Seiko could be real dicks and keep the printed SEIKO logo, but have an applied Prospex logo


Blinging out and pimping the (tool-watch) PROSPEX PS/X!


----------



## JoeOBrien

Yeah wait a minute - how come the other LXs not only get applied logos, but applied PR indicators too? Are the Land and Air models in any less danger of the appliques coming off? The MM600 has an applied logo, so it's not like they pop off at greater depths.


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> Yeah wait a minute - how come the other LXs not only get applied logos, but applied PR indicators too? Are the Land and Air models in any less danger of the appliques coming off? The MM600 has an applied logo, so it's not like they pop off at greater depths.


Most likely because all allplied parts stand out under water. 
Therefore: SNR029 printed SEIKO-logo, printed pwr-reserve.
So legibility must be the reason.


----------



## yonsson

Double trouble.


----------



## Travelller

yonsson said:


> Most likely because all allplied parts stand out under water. Therefore: SNR029 printed SEIKO-logo, printed pwr-reserve.
> So legibility must be the reason.


What we really need is to have a blogger interview Mr. Okuyama and ask him directly. There's little doubt that Seiko outlined some base design rules he had to follow and he could answer the interviewer accordingly...


----------



## Joll71

Very short video of the new street series SNE541P1 & SNE543P1. Interesting to see the glossy bezel insert on the 543, not obvious from the Seiko picture.






Liking the hands!


----------



## brandon\

timetellinnoob said:


> see, the place Seiko skimps in the QC process is THIS step. a human should have looked at this and it should have never gotten past them. it can be see to be off by the naked eye. it can get sent back, a new ring installed, and re-assessed and processed. i guess what sucks it it's probably whole batches that are like this, and maybe the volume to 'send back and fix' would be far too many. =\ lol


The Seiko QC manager when the QC team is sending too many watches back&#8230;


----------



## Tickstart

I feel the term 'appalled logo' is used not nearly enough in this thread.


----------



## sblantipodi

is there any chance to get some specs of the new 6R35 caliber?


----------



## yonsson

Travelller said:


> What we really need is to have a blogger interview Mr. Okuyama and ask him directly. There's little doubt that Seiko outlined some base design rules he had to follow and he could answer the interviewer accordingly...


I've been on this like a cobra. I interviewed a product developer from Grand Seiko Japan last week and asked this very question. They have promised to get back to me with an answer. I have also asked this question before to the marketing team and I got a non answer about functionality. I'll get back on this as soon as I get an answer from the product developer.


----------



## hiro1963

sblantipodi said:


> is there any chance to get some specs of the new 6R35 caliber?


So far we know:

Time accuracy: Average daily difference + 25 seconds to -15 seconds (when worn on an arm at a temperature of 5 ° C to 35 ° C)

Power reserve: About 70 hours

24J

21,600 vph


----------



## sblantipodi

hiro1963 said:


> So far we know:
> 
> Time accuracy: Average daily difference + 25 seconds to -15 seconds (when worn on an arm at a temperature of 5 ° C to 35 ° C)
> 
> Power reserve: About 70 hours
> 
> 24J
> 
> 21,600 vph


why we know it? where did you read it?
+ 25 seconds to -15 seconds is the same 6R15 specs...


----------



## hiro1963

sblantipodi said:


> why we know it? where did you read it?
> + 25 seconds to -15 seconds is the same 6R15 specs...


Seiko Japan site. Use Goggle translate.

At the bottom of the page.

https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/news/20190321-7


----------



## hiro1963

double post


----------



## brandon\

sblantipodi said:


> + 25 seconds to -15 seconds is the same 6R15 specs...


Yeah. Why would it be any better? It's still a 6R, which is a 4R with a fancy mainspring. And a 4R is just a 7S with handwinding and hacking. The 35 is just adding power reserve to the 15. They didn't sprinkle fairy dust on it.


----------



## fluence4

sblantipodi said:


> why we know it? where did you read it?
> + 25 seconds to -15 seconds is the same 6R15 specs...


What do you expect, +/-2 sec a day? lol

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

hiro1963 said:


> Seiko Japan site. Use Goggle translate.
> 
> At the bottom of the page.
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/news/20190321-7


I will never understand how a caliber with different power reserve could have the same specs like that.
I think that they give the same specs to all caliber based on caliber price range more than on effective specs.


----------



## Tickstart

skldihfocyt4r


----------



## Tickstart

brandon\ said:


> They didn't sprinkle fairy dust on it.





fluence4 said:


> What do you expect, +/-2 sec a day? lol


There there, simmer down my dogs of war!


----------



## JoeOBrien

sblantipodi said:


> I will never understand how a caliber with different power reserve could have the same specs like that.


It'll be interesting to see how it performs. They never really say anything about their movements so we might not get any details about it.


----------



## Impulse

brandon\ said:


> Yeah. Why would it be any better? It's still a 6R, which is a 4R with a fancy mainspring. And a 4R is just a 7S with handwinding and hacking. The 35 is just adding power reserve to the 15. They didn't sprinkle fairy dust on it.


 well, to be fair, IIRC the 6R came out before the 4R.

So that would mean the 6R is just a 7S with a spron mainspring, hacking, and better accuracy specs?


----------



## Impulse

georgefl74 said:


> Talk about sour grapes. There's very few diver watches in that price bracket that don't have a dressy aspect to them cause that's how people wear them. No one is going to wear one to actually do scuba or saturation diving. Maybe wear them to the swimming pool? that's about it. That's really over-reacting with that critique.


True. The Citizen Aqualands of the 90's frequently came with polished (or brushed) gold trim.

Gold trim definitely added some dressy-ness to otherwise bland divers watches.


----------



## Degr8n8

georgefl74 said:


> Talk about sour grapes. There's very few diver watches in that price bracket that don't have a dressy aspect to them cause that's how people wear them. No one is going to wear one to actually do scuba or saturation diving. Maybe wear them to the swimming pool? that's about it. That's really over-reacting with that critique.


Perhaps you're right, but not about the sour grapes part. All I was doing was making an argument and I felt my points were well stated. It's true, many wont wear the watch diving, but that doesn't nullify the point that the LX series has clashing design elements. Maybe, the mixed elements are there to leave the purchaser wanting the complete package of luxury where are all of the the dial markers are highly finished and to have a dial with applied logos. This is where one is pushed to buy a Grand Seiko. It's a great example of upselling in sales.


----------



## valuewatchguy

[This is where one is pushed to buy a Grand Seiko. It's a great example of upselling in sales.[/QUOTE]

You know the more in think about it, that might be the ultimate goal. Push the GS label by making the $ difference from an XL marginal but huge in terms of prestige and other factors.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

Yeah, that's what they're for. Make entry-level GS seem like better value. Same with the $3000 SJE Presage models. 

Gradually as GS becomes more expensive, upper-end Prospex emerges as Seiko's premium sports watch segment, which is barely represented in GS at the moment.


----------



## Tycho Brahe

ffnc1020 said:


> guillelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the way Seiko is using small indentations on the chapter ring to _embrace_ the indexes. It not only looks cool but also puts an end to all the misalignment woes.
> 
> First time I realized it was on the new Asia LE Baby Tuna (see below). I'm happy to see the new LX are sporting the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, they can still be misaligned (6 o'clock).
Click to expand...

Wow. Just...wow. 
For what Seiko's (other than 5's) cost they should be ashamed. The quality and detail they used to represent is just no longer there. Thats a $500 Gen 3 Monster really?!! pft


----------



## georgefl74

Degr8n8 said:


> Perhaps you're right, but not about the sour grapes part. All I was doing was making an argument and I felt my points were well stated. It's true, many wont wear the watch diving, but that doesn't nullify the point that the LX series has clashing design elements. Maybe, the mixed elements are there to leave the purchaser wanting the complete package of luxury where are all of the the dial markers are highly finished and to have a dial with applied logos. This is where one is pushed to buy a Grand Seiko. It's a great example of upselling in sales.


We are reading too much into this. Seiko wants the GS sub-brand clearly separated from the main fleet. This means Seiko needs its own flagships. Presto, the LX line.

Just because Lexus is Toyota's luxury division, don't mean Toyota doesn't sell some pretty expensive automobiles.


----------



## manofrolex

Just another good pic because we need more pics


----------



## huangcjz

I have heard confirmation that the SKX has been discontinued and will be replaced by a new model SKX "5", which SEIKO showed privately at Baselworld - no photos of it were allowed to be taken at Baselworld, apparently. Apparently, there will be at least 20 variants, with different dials and bezels, and some will be coated (I guess like the black model of the wena wrist pro and that Subaru 360 Limited Edition), so I guess that they are going with the Turtle approach with it. I would guess that not all 20+ will launch all at the same time, but that they will trickle out over time, as different colour variants of watches usually do - I'm guessing that we've probably had way more than 20 different models of the Turtle now just over just over 2 years. Apparently, it will have a "5" on the dial, but the "5" is not the same as the current SEIKO 5 "5-in-a-shield" logo, but will be slanted to the right so that it's almost laying flat. The new SKX will be cheaper than the current SKX, probably on account of its lower water resistance rating. No news of release date yet, but as with the other un-announced models, in comparison with the launch dates of the officially-announced models, I would guess Q4 this year. I don't know if it'll actually be called the SKX - all the SKX variants were launched quite a while ago, I think the latest models were the yellow SXKA35 and the bullet-shaped-marker variants, e.g. SKXA53, and the Thai Limited Edition SKXA65 from 2017 - and/or if its model numbers will be with most of the rest of the basic 4R watches now in the SRPD series, or in the SKX or SKXA series.

Interestingly I have also heard that there will be more SBDX031s sold in Japan than SLA033s sold internationally, so it seems that the person who thought so was correct, and I may be wrong in my assumption believing the opposite based on the SLA025/SBEX007 and SLA017/SBDX019. Also, the SLA025 definitely has not sold out yet, as I saw one (no. 1,277 / 1,500, IIRC) on display for sale in the SEIKO Boutique in Knightsbridge, London, today. I don't know how many they had allocated to them, but I know that they got 10 SJE073s out of the issue limit of 1,881, so I would guess it would be proportional to the issue limit, and hence that they were allocated ~7-8 of them. (They still have an SJE073 on sale there, too). I don't know how many SLA025s or SJE073s they've managed to sell (I think they've sold more than 2 SJE073s). I took a look at it and tried it on, since I didn't know if I'd get a chance to do so again in the future, and it was a weird combination of tool watch and blingy markers on the dial, and too thick, but none of this is a surprise, as this is all apparent in photos of it. I was surprised to see that they have a Shogun for sale there - I've never noticed one before, but I have to say that I hadn't been looking out for it on purpose before on my previous visits, either. I also tried on the grey PROSPEX Street Series Solar Tuna Can - I was expecting to like it a lot, but unfortunately my expectations were too high - the textured dial looked a bit plastic-y and cheap to me in person, and the hand surfaces look uneven, I'm not sure if they're meant to have a textured surface too? I'll have to check other people's photos online. I should've known better, and to expect less and be pleasantly surprised instead. I can't have taken a close enough look at other people's photos of it before, because I was surprised that the underlying metal case was black-coated.

Also, UK RRPs for some of the new models announced at Baselworld - I didn't ask for every single model, but one example from each rough range/price-point, since I didn't want to bother them too much - I might ask for the price of some of the other models the next time I go there. Also remember if you're converting into another currency that these include our 20% VAT, which is roughly similar across Europe):
SD300 PROSPEX LX diver SNR029: £5,400 (more than the SLA025 at £5,000 - good luck with that, SEIKO...)
STO III Turtle: £430
New Sumo III: £740
Arnie re-issue: £420
SRPD33 (PROSPEX automatic field watch): £380 - I think this might be the same or pretty similar to the SRPA77 / 75 /73 /71's, so I'm guessing that maybe these new ones might be their replacements.
SPB095 (Arita Porcelain PRESAGE, 6R35 (70h power reserve), date-and-time only model): £1,550
New SJE075 and SJE077 enamel dial 6L35 PRESAGEs: £3,000 (corrected the letter in the movement calibre reference - I was typing too quickly)
SRPD36 (2019 STAR BAR Limited Edition Cocktail Time, brown dial + gold case "Old Fashioned" cocktail, 4R35 date-and-time-only model): £530
SSA397 (green dial Japanese Zen power-reserve meter + pointer date 4R57 PRESAGE): £580
SRPD41 (blue dial, date-at-6 Japanese Zen 4R35 PRESAGE): £550

It just struck me that I forgot to ask for the price of the new Monsters and PROSPEX Street Series Solar Tuna Cans, so I will try to remember to do so next time - but you can get a rough idea from the prices of the other watches that have similar market positioning in terms of price-points.


----------



## Hazy Davy

huangcjz said:


> I have heard confirmation that the SKX has been discontinued and will be replaced by a new model SKX, which SEIKO showed privately at Baselworld - no photos of it were allowed to be taken at Baselworld, apparently. Apparently, there will be at least 20 variants, with different dials and bezels, and some will be coated (I guess like the black model of the wena wrist pro and that Subaru 360 Limited Edition), so I guess that they are going the Turtle approach with it. Apparently, it will have a "5" on the dial, but the "5" is not the same as the current SEIKO 5 "5-in-a-shield" logo, but will be slanted to the right so that it's almost laying flat. The new SKX will be cheaper than the current SKX, probably on account of its lower water resistance rating. No news of release date yet, but as with the other un-announced models, in comparison with the launch dates of the officially-announced models, I would guess Q4 this year.
> 
> Interestingly I have also heard that there will be more SBDX031s sold in Japan than SLA033s sold internationally, so it seems that the person who thought so was correct, and I may be wrong in my assumption believing the opposite based on the SLA025/SBEX007 and SLA017/SBDX019. Also, the SLA025 definitely has not sold out yet, as I saw one on display for sale in the SEIKO Boutique in Knightsbridge, London, today. I took a look at it and tried it on, since I didn't know if I'd get a chance to do so again in the future, and it was a weird combination of tool watch and blingy markers on the dial, and too thick, but none of this is a surprise, as this is all apparent in photos of it.
> 
> Also, UK RRPs for some of the new models announced at Baselworld - I didn't ask for every single model, but one example from each rough range/price-point, since I didn't want to bother them too much - I might ask for the price of some of the other models the next time I go there):
> SD300 PROSPEX LX diver SNR029: £5,400 (more than the SLA025 at £5,000 - good luck with that, SEIKO...)
> STO III Turtle: £430
> New Sumo III: £740
> Arnie re-issue: £420
> SRPD33 (PROSPEX automatic field watch): £380
> SPB095 (Arita Porcelain PRESAGE, 6R35 70h power reserve date-and-time only model): £1,550
> New SJE075 and SJE077 enamel dial 6R35 PRESAGEs: £3,000
> SRPD36 (2019 STAR BAR Limited Edition Cocktail Time, 4R35 date-and-time-only model): £530
> SSA397 (green dial Japanese Zen power-reserve meter + pointer date 4R57 PRESAGE): £580
> SRPD41 (blue dial, date-at-6 Japanese Zen PRESAGE): £550


Those prices are just outrageous. Seiko has gone from being one of the best value brands to one of the most overpriced.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## valuewatchguy

huangcjz said:


> I have heard confirmation that the SKX has been discontinued and will be replaced by a new model SKX, which SEIKO showed privately at Baselworld - no photos of it were allowed to be taken at Baselworld, apparently. Apparently, there will be at least 20 variants, with different dials and bezels, and some will be coated (I guess like the black model of the wena wrist pro and that Subaru 360 Limited Edition), so I guess that they are going the Turtle approach with it. Apparently, it will have a "5" on the dial, but the "5" is not the same as the current SEIKO 5 "5-in-a-shield" logo, but will be slanted to the right so that it's almost laying flat. The new SKX will be cheaper than the current SKX, probably on account of its lower water resistance rating. No news of release date yet, but as with the other un-announced models, in comparison with the launch dates of the officially-announced models, I would guess Q4 this year.
> 
> Interestingly I have also heard that there will be more SBDX031s sold in Japan than SLA033s sold internationally, so it seems that the person who thought so was correct, and I may be wrong in my assumption believing the opposite based on the SLA025/SBEX007 and SLA017/SBDX019. Also, the SLA025 definitely has not sold out yet, as I saw one on display for sale in the SEIKO Boutique in Knightsbridge, London, today. I took a look at it and tried it on, since I didn't know if I'd get a chance to do so again in the future, and it was a weird combination of tool watch and blingy markers on the dial, and too thick, but none of this is a surprise, as this is all apparent in photos of it.
> 
> Also, UK RRPs for some of the new models announced at Baselworld - I didn't ask for every single model, but one example from each rough range/price-point, since I didn't want to bother them too much - I might ask for the price of some of the other models the next time I go there):
> SD300 PROSPEX LX diver SNR029: £5,400 (more than the SLA025 at £5,000 - good luck with that, SEIKO...)
> STO III Turtle: £430
> New Sumo III: £740
> Arnie re-issue: £420
> SRPD33 (PROSPEX automatic field watch): £380
> SPB095 (Arita Porcelain PRESAGE, 6R35 70h power reserve date-and-time only model): £1,550
> New SJE075 and SJE077 enamel dial 6R35 PRESAGEs: £3,000
> SRPD36 (2019 STAR BAR Limited Edition Cocktail Time, 4R35 date-and-time-only model): £530
> SSA397 (green dial Japanese Zen power-reserve meter + pointer date 4R57 PRESAGE): £580
> SRPD41 (blue dial, date-at-6 Japanese Zen PRESAGE): £550


Thanks for all that info! Great updates. The loss of the SKX will be taken hard by the Seiko Illuminati! The SRPD33 is a nice addition to their lineup @ $500 USD retail. I'm already really interested if an aftermarket sapphire can be added while maintaining the WR. The Prospex LX is optimistic but a friend reminded me that the Seiko SBDB003 retailed for over $5000 in 2010 when it came out. So this price realm for Seiko is not uncharted territory. Maybe they have a few lessons learned that will make the LX series a bit more successful this time.


----------



## huangcjz

valuewatchguy said:


> Thanks for all that info! Great updates. The loss of the SKX will be taken hard by the Seiko Illuminati! The SRPD33 is a nice addition to their lineup @ $500 USD retail. I'm already really interested if an aftermarket sapphire can be added while maintaining the WR. The Prospex LX is optimistic but a friend reminded me that the Seiko SBDB003 retailed for over $5000 in 2010 when it came out. So this price realm for Seiko is not uncharted territory. Maybe they have a few lessons learned that will make the LX series a bit more successful this time.


At least that had a SEIKO S-signed crown! (I'm joking, I don't really care that much and don't really want to start this debate again - after all the SLA025 doesn't either, in order to be faithful to the original 6159, so signed crowns aren't that big of a deal to me, though of course they're a nice extra that arguably should be there for the price.)


----------



## Tickstart

IF it is indeed true, that the SKX is being discontinued, it seems I bought my 011 at the right moment *smirk*. In any case, there's no way anyone will actually believe that rumor unless SEIKO themselves say it. We'll just have to wait and see in a few years time if it's still available or not.


----------



## Degr8n8

georgefl74 said:


> We are reading too much into this. Seiko wants the GS sub-brand clearly separated from the main fleet. This means Seiko needs its own flagships. Presto, the LX line.
> 
> Just because Lexus is Toyota's luxury division, don't mean Toyota doesn't sell some pretty expensive automobiles.


That's possible, but if that were the case, wouldn't Seiko want the LX line and Grand Seiko to use a different movement in their watches? I feel like putting the spring dive calibre in both the GS and LX is like Toyota and Lexus using the same engines in their cars (which they might do, I dont know)? For most WIS the movement is the heart of a watch and is a big selling point. This is why ETA restricted distribution of their movements a while back to exclude all companies not included in Swatch Group. If all watches had and ETA movement, then there would be no reason to pay more for a Blancpain, Breguet, Glashütte Original, Longines, or Omega with one. This is all speculation but perhaps we are in a transitional period and Seiko is waiting for 2020 to release a new version of the Spring Drive that will get put into GS watch (along with a price hike) and the LX watches will get the old spring drive tech. For now I see it as upselling and a possible step for their next marketing move which may make more a delineation between both brands.


----------



## Degr8n8

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 14013255
> 
> View attachment 14013253
> 
> View attachment 14013257


Wow, this has to be the only monocoque cased spring drive model in the history of Seiko. It's perfect! I bet it's would cost a pretty penny to get that thing serviced. Spring drive has high enough service costs in a regular case.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Degr8n8 said:


> This is all speculation but perhaps we are in a transitional period and Seiko is waiting for 2020 to release a new version of the Spring Drive that will get put into GS watch (along with a price hike) and the LX watches will get the old spring drive tech.


There isn't really much you can do with Spring Drive except give it a longer PR, which they just did with the new 9R02 hand-wound. The 5R is already cheaper by virtue of not being as well finished as 9R, and presumably not using the higher-grade quartz crystals.

By the way, Prospex being the new luxury sports line isn't speculation - this was explicitly stated at the Basel press conference.


----------



## codeture

It may be because they realized that sales is driven by AD discount. In a lot of AD, the watches were discounted (may be like 20-30%), so it was rarely sold at RRP. May be because of that, they hike the price - then AD may offer 'special bargain price'.

Just my thoughts after reading a lot of lines above. 

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## depwnz

That SBDB003 is way more interesting than all Lx combines. Those arrow (or pine?) lume markers are enough to convince me.


----------



## georgefl74

Degr8n8 said:


> That's possible, but if that were the case, wouldn't Seiko want the LX line and Grand Seiko to use a different movement in their watches? I feel like putting the spring dive calibre in both the GS and LX is like Toyota and Lexus using the same engines in their cars (which they might do, I dont know)?.


Mechanically speaking, the Toyota Land Cruiser and Lexus GX are exactly the same, just like certain other Lexus and Toyota vehicles. Engines in a number of cases trickled down from Lexus to Toyota with just different mapping because Lexus was more performance oriented compared to economy.


----------



## yonsson

Tickstart said:


> IF it is indeed true, that the SKX is being discontinued, it seems I bought my 011 at the right moment *smirk*. In any case, there's no way anyone will actually believe that rumor unless SEIKO themselves say it. We'll just have to wait and see in a few years time if it's still available or not.


This has already been confirmed in this thread.


----------



## fillerbunny

huangcjz said:


> I don't know if it'll actually be called the SKX - all the SKX variants were launched quite a while ago, I think the latest models were the yellow SXKA35 and the bullet-shaped-marker variants, e.g. SKXA53, and the Thai Limited Edition SKXA65 from 2017 - and/or if its model numbers will be with most of the rest of the basic 4R watches now in the SRPD series, or in the SKX or SKXA series.


If I'm not mistaken, every SKX* had a 7S movement, whereas every non-JDM watch with a 4R movement is an SRP* - both including all sorts of watches including Seiko 5s.

A couple of short hands on videos featuring the new Monsters popped up on YouTube. It's funny how little these resemble the Monsters we know. Everything is more or less as it should be, but little changes in every component make these feel like completely new watches.


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno

lpinsk said:


> Agreed - but particularly bummed that a cushion case diver in the 42mm or under range never seems to be in the cards...


I believe this is what u are looking for #miniturtle 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno

huangcjz said:


> I have heard confirmation that the SKX has been discontinued and will be replaced by a new model SKX "5", which SEIKO showed privately at Baselworld - no photos of it were allowed to be taken at Baselworld, apparently. Apparently, there will be at least 20 variants, with different dials and bezels, and some will be coated (I guess like the black model of the wena wrist pro and that Subaru 360 Limited Edition), so I guess that they are going with the Turtle approach with it. I would guess that not all 20+ will launch all at the same time, but that they will trickle out over time, as different colour variants of watches usually do - I'm guessing that we've probably had way more than 20 different models of the Turtle now over just over 2 years. Apparently, it will have a "5" on the dial, but the "5" is not the same as the current SEIKO 5 "5-in-a-shield" logo, but will be slanted to the right so that it's almost laying flat. The new SKX will be cheaper than the current SKX, probably on account of its lower water resistance rating. No news of release date yet, but as with the other un-announced models, in comparison with the launch dates of the officially-announced models, I would guess Q4 this year. I don't know if it'll actually be called the SKX - all the SKX variants were launched quite a while ago, I think the latest models were the yellow SXKA35 and the bullet-shaped-marker variants, e.g. SKXA53, and the Thai Limited Edition SKXA65 from 2017 - and/or if its model numbers will be with most of the rest of the basic 4R watches now in the SRPD series, or in the SKX or SKXA series.
> 
> Interestingly I have also heard that there will be more SBDX031s sold in Japan than SLA033s sold internationally, so it seems that the person who thought so was correct, and I may be wrong in my assumption believing the opposite based on the SLA025/SBEX007 and SLA017/SBDX019. Also, the SLA025 definitely has not sold out yet, as I saw one (no. 1,277 / 1,500, IIRC) on display for sale in the SEIKO Boutique in Knightsbridge, London, today. I don't know how many they had allocated to them, but I know that they got 10 SJE073s out of the issue limit of 1,881, so I would guess it would be proportional to the issue limit, and hence that they were allocated ~7-8 of them. (They still have an SJE073 on sale there, too). I don't know how many SLA025s or SJE073s they've managed to sell (I think they've sold more than 2 SJE073s). I took a look at it and tried it on, since I didn't know if I'd get a chance to do so again in the future, and it was a weird combination of tool watch and blingy markers on the dial, and too thick, but none of this is a surprise, as this is all apparent in photos of it. I was surprised to see that they have a Shogun for sale there - I've never noticed one before, but I have to say that I hadn't been looking out for it on purpose before on my previous visits, either. I also tried on the grey PROSPEX Street Series Solar Tuna Can - I was expecting to like it a lot, but unfortunately my expectations were too high - the textured dial looked a bit plastic-y and cheap to me in person, and the hand surfaces look uneven, I'm not sure if they're meant to have a textured surface too? I'll have to check other people's photos online. I should've known better, and to expect less and be pleasantly surprised instead. I can't have taken a close enough look at other people's photos of it before, because I was surprised that the underlying metal case was black-coated.
> 
> Also, UK RRPs for some of the new models announced at Baselworld - I didn't ask for every single model, but one example from each rough range/price-point, since I didn't want to bother them too much - I might ask for the price of some of the other models the next time I go there. Also remember if you're converting into another currency that these include our 20% VAT, which is roughly similar across Europe):
> SD300 PROSPEX LX diver SNR029: £5,400 (more than the SLA025 at £5,000 - good luck with that, SEIKO...)
> STO III Turtle: £430
> New Sumo III: £740
> Arnie re-issue: £420
> SRPD33 (PROSPEX automatic field watch): £380 - I think this might be the same or pretty similar to the SRPA77 / 75 /73 /71's, so I'm guessing that maybe these new ones might be their replacements.
> SPB095 (Arita Porcelain PRESAGE, 6R35 70h power reserve date-and-time only model): £1,550
> New SJE075 and SJE077 enamel dial 6L35 PRESAGEs: £3,000 (corrected the letter in the movement calibre reference - I was typing too quickly)
> SRPD36 (2019 STAR BAR Limited Edition Cocktail Time, brown dial + gold case "Old Fashioned" cocktail, 4R35 date-and-time-only model): £530
> SSA397 (green dial Japanese Zen power-reserve meter + pointer date 4R57 PRESAGE): £580
> SRPD41 (blue dial, date-at-6 Japanese Zen 4R35 PRESAGE): £550
> 
> It just struck me that I forgot to ask for the price of the new Monsters and PROSPEX Street Series Solar Tuna Cans, so I will try to remember to do so next time - but you can get a rough idea from the prices of the other watches that have similar market positioning in terms of price-points.


Thanks lots of detail in there...I'm liking the look forward the green Sumo III... but £740 sounds a touch on the high side...also wondering if the 45mm case will be too much for my wrist.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

yonsson said:


> This has already been confirmed in this thread.


Must've missed it, I was away for a week. Who confirmed it?


----------



## georgefl74

depwnz said:


> That SBDB003 is way more interesting than all Lx combines. Those arrow (or pine?) lume markers are enough to convince me.


Personal grail but very rare now, usually available s/h for close to 3.5k - 4k $. Superlative build quality, something like triple internal casing of the movement.


----------



## JoeOBrien

valuewatchguy said:


> The Prospex LX is optimistic but a friend reminded me that the Seiko SBDB003 retailed for over $5000 in 2010 when it came out. So this price realm for Seiko is not uncharted territory. Maybe they have a few lessons learned that will make the LX series a bit more successful this time.


One lesson they haven't learned is premium dial branding. That SBDB003 looks dope as heck with LANDMASTER on it. I know we've all had a good cry now about MARINEMASTER coming off the dials, but things like that really differentiate premium stuff from lower-end Prospex. Not only that, but it makes the watches more identifiable. Consider this realistic conversation that we could all have with a watch bro:

"Yo dog, I'm going down to the AD to pick up muh new Seiko"
"Sick bro, which one?"
"Prospex LX 'Land' Spring Drive GMT bruh"
"Oh... which one is that again? What's the model number?"
"Not sure, it's the one with the yellow GMT hand"
"Oh, ok, I think I know the one"

How might that conversation go if the watch was branded differently?

"Sup fam, I'm going down to the AD to pick up muh new Seiko"
"Cool dog, which one?"
"LX *LANDMASTER* GMT bro!"
"DAAAAAAAMN SON THAT WATCH IS TOIGHT"
[guitar music plays, all high-five]

Seriously though, that 003 looks classy as hell compared to the current "everything is Prospex" branding. Even down to the font. And the lack of "GMT". I never understand the need for a GMT watch to say GMT on it.


----------



## barutanseijin

Tickstart said:


> yonsson said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has already been confirmed in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Must've missed it, I was away for a week. Who confirmed it?
Click to expand...

No one.

The SKX dies again!!!


----------



## yonsson

Tickstart said:


> Must've missed it, I was away for a week. Who confirmed it?


Let's just say they can't be ordered from SEIKO anymore and there will be a lot of similar models released soon. SEIKO don't disclose if a model is retired or not until it's been a while.


----------



## 52hurtz

Is there any particular reason all the prototypes have their sec hand indicating 37?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz

Any particular reason why all the prototypes have their sec hand indicating 42? 

Other than being the answer to life the universe and everything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

yonsson said:


> Let's just say they can't be ordered from SEIKO anymore and there will be a lot of similar models released soon. SEIKO don't disclose if a model is retired or not until it's been a while.


Yes if I see a bunch of SKX-cases being used left and right in impostor, non-dive watches.. Then I'll be inclined to believe it.

I can't believe it, this epic watch.. Not that I care, I soon own two of them, but still. SEIKO is dead to me now. I'm sure they care immensely etc.


----------



## impalass

52hurtz said:


> Any particular reason why all the prototypes have their sec hand indicating 42?
> 
> Other than being the answer to life the universe and everything.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're all non working mules.


----------



## 52hurtz

Ha! Just noticed that they are all showing 10:08:42. Makes sense with the hour/min position to show the dial printing.

I get that they are non-working. Just wondering if there’s any significance to the number - digging for some Seiko lore!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Tickstart said:


> Yes if I see a bunch of SKX-cases being used left and right in impostor, non-dive watches.. Then I'll be inclined to believe it.


They've already done it before with the SARB059/SARB061/SARB063 Alpinists using an SKX case, etc.. I don't mind, it'll be like an affordable parallel to the PROSPEX LX series all sharing the same case. Sure, using the same case for different types of watches is cost-cutting, but if it's a good case, then I don't think it matters that much.
Further confirmation of the 6R35's accuracy specs:


----------



## skylinegtr_34

So since the SKX is gone for good, is it a good idea to keep one two originals? I had 4 for modding.


----------



## ffnc1020

52hurtz said:


> Ha! Just noticed that they are all showing 10:08:42. Makes sense with the hour/min position to show the dial printing.
> 
> I get that they are non-working. Just wondering if there's any significance to the number - digging for some Seiko lore!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's that magic Seiko time. All Seiko models are shown with that hand position since the 60s or even earlier.


----------



## huangcjz

ffnc1020 said:


> It's that magic Seiko time. All Seiko models are shown with that hand position since the 60s or even earlier.


I have seen a 1960 SEIKO catalogue that shows all the watches set at 10:08:30, but a 1963 catalogue showing them all set at 10:08:43, but another image from a different SEIKO publication from 1963 showing the time set on the watch as 10:08:30. So I guess they started around 1963.


----------



## huangcjz

skylinegtr_34 said:


> So since the SKX is gone for good, is it a good idea to keep one two originals? I had 4 for modding.


The new SKX will use exactly the same case as the current one.


----------



## Seikogi

52hurtz said:


> Any particular reason why all the prototypes have their sec hand indicating 42?
> 
> Other than being the answer to life the universe and everything.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


... 420  ohh Seiko... the japanese boys had a trip to Amsterdam it seems, lol

And I was suprised to see so many green Seiko divers...there we have it!


----------



## MstrDabbles

Wasn't a fan of the elegance line until I saw this in person. Unique dial but it just works.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

Just look at these...
I can't afford the ADSM but the other 2 are really tempting...















Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

I never noticed the arnie shroud spans from 10 to.. 27? and 40 to 57
Was it like that on the orig?


----------



## JoeOBrien

The shrouds are like that so you can turn the bezel bruh


----------



## JoeOBrien

I fixed the Land GMT dial 









Thanks to yonsson for the nice picture


----------



## konax

MstrDabbles said:


> Wasn't a fan of the elegance line until I saw this in person. Unique dial but it just works.
> View attachment 14015267
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that texture. Quite Glashutte-ish.


----------



## Joll71

Tickstart said:


> I never noticed the arnie shroud spans from 10 to.. 27? and 40 to 57
> Was it like that on the orig?


The original cutouts were in the same place but bigger: but on the reissue there's the big pusher at 8 o'clock so the cutout has to start there - and the cutouts need to be opposite each other. Different to all the other tunas I think.


----------



## Rocat

fluence4 said:


> View attachment 14015303


I have a Noob question about the Arnies.

Are the digital time and the analog time sync'd or separate? I'm used to current Casio Ana-Digi's where the analog hands are set by the pusher's. This looks to have the setup like Casio's of a by-gone era where the analog time and digital time are completely separate.

Never mind I think I know that the analog hands and digital dial will not be sync'd based on the older Arnie videos and threads I just read.

Carry on people.


----------



## yonsson

Rocat said:


> I have a Noob question about the Arnies.
> 
> Are the digital time and the analog time sync'd or separate? I'm used to current Casio Ana-Digi's where the analog hands are set by the pusher's. This looks to have the setup like Casio's of a by-gone era where the analog time and digital time are completely separate.
> 
> Never mind I think I know that the analog hands and digital dial will not be sync'd based on the older Arnie videos and threads I just read.
> 
> Carry on people.


They should be separate like on any ana/digi, the Breitling Aerospace for example. The hands don't have motors like on the more complicated GShocks.


----------



## DeVillean

Was the blue mm300 at basel?


----------



## Tickstart

They could still be synched to transition at the same time. So the pulse to update the digital display and to energize the stepping motor are synchronous. That's what I'd want, that makes sense.
I don't know how the circuit in a traditional quartz movement works.. Does pulling the crown out to stop the seconds hand disable the "tick"-signal or does the whole counting module reset? Meaning, when you push the crown back in, does it take exactly 2^15 clock cycles for the seconds hand to tick over, or does it take however many cycles that are left on the second when you pushed it in? If the case is the latter, then a synch between the 7-segment display and the analog hand would be simple enough, but that would also mean you'd not be able to synch the watch to atomic time, unless you stuck the battery in at the precise moment. Either way it's possible to make them synched, but you can make it easy or complicated for yourself. Thinking about it, segment displays always reset the counting module, it'd feel pretty weird if they didn't.

Now if they could make it so you just set the time on the 7-seg display, and the analog seconds would sync up, that would be bad ass. Certainly doable, but I doubt SEIKO cares enough about its customers to bother. Technically you'd be able to synch the minute- and hour hands too but that would require separate stepper motors and that's not how they make these movements (which is fair enough, it's not needed really).


----------



## Ace McLoud

Tickstart said:


> I don't know how the circuit in a traditional quartz movement works.. Does pulling the crown out to stop the seconds hand disable the "tick"-signal or does the whole counting module reset?


Yes, it stops the watch on ALL standard quartz models. That's how you get them out of the box: crown pulled out, with a plastic spacer in between to preserve battery life.


----------



## Tickstart

Ace McLoud said:


> Yes, it stops the watch on ALL standard quartz models. That's how you get them out of the box: crown pulled out, with a plastic spacer in between to preserve battery life.


True, it could just be a power switch. Not the case with the arnie though, as that would turn off and disable the segment display. And they couldn't have different clocks for the analog and digital as that would result in horrible clock drift.


----------



## Tickstart

Finally we're discussing digital design in these forums =>


----------



## Ace McLoud

Tickstart said:


> True, it could just be a power switch. Not the case with the arnie though, as that would turn off and disable the segment display. And they couldn't have different clocks for the analog and digital as that would result in horrible clock drift.


I'm no expert, but as far as I'm aware, they both use the same quartz timing module, it just feeds two different "displays": an LCD screen and a motor. They are both separate, but deviate by the same amount each day.


----------



## Tickstart

Ace McLoud said:


> I'm no expert, but as far as I'm aware, they both use the same quartz timing module, it just feeds two different "displays": an LCD screen and a motor. They are both separate, but deviate by the same amount each day.


Yes, anything else would be silly. If I were SEIKO though, I'd put in the extra couple of days labour to make the segment and analog seconds synchronized, at the very least. The extra bits of hardware is easily powered by the SOLAR technology. As simple as that detail is to fix, it would be a deal breaker for me if they didn't. I remember I had an old ana-digi watch and that thing always bothered me, even as a child.


----------



## Tickstart

So choose a "master" source, preferably the segment as that is controlled by pushbuttons and is therefore easily synched with the atomic clock by the user. And then the "slave" analog seconds hand follows the tick of the segment "master". Done and done.


----------



## Tickstart

Or I'm a fvcking nerd and is the only person to pay attention to these sorts of things.


----------



## JimmyMack75

Ace McLoud said:


> I'm no expert, but as far as I'm aware, they both use the same quartz timing module, it just feeds two different "displays": an LCD screen and a motor. They are both separate, but deviate by the same amount each day.


My Arnie analog loses more time than the digital display. I synchronize the seconds and the analogue is always out after a few days. Is this possible if they use the same quartz module?


----------



## Tickstart

JimmyMack75 said:


> My Arnie analog loses more time than the digital display. I synchronize the seconds and the analogue is always out after a few days. Is this possible if they use the same quartz module?


Wow. No in that case they use different crystals. Beats me why they'd have that idea. Perhaps they just put two different movements in the same watch. Cheaper that way maybe.


----------



## huangcjz

DeVillean said:


> Was the blue mm300 at basel?


Yes, it was shown privately by SEIKO to people at Baselworld under a non-disclosure agreement, not announced publicly yet, but photos of it have leaked. It has a sunburst blue dial, not matte. Release date is rumoured to be October 2019.



JimmyMack75 said:


> My Arnie analog loses more time than the digital display. I synchronize the seconds and the analogue is always out after a few days. Is this possible if they use the same quartz module?





Tickstart said:


> Wow. No in that case they use different crystals. Beats me why they'd have that idea. Perhaps they just put two different movements in the same watch. Cheaper that way maybe.


No, I believe they use a single movement and single quartz crystal (though some watches with 2 different displays do use 2 separate movements). The reason why the analogue display is slow is that moving the analogue hands still requires a gear-train, which can get dirty over time, and build up more physical resistance. The stepper motor only produces a fixed amount of power each pulse to move the hands, so the hands slow down if there's too much resistance for the power to overcome. You can see this to the biggest extent when the seconds hand of a quartz watch "twitches", but doesn't advance to the next second - the circuit is fine, but there's not enough power to move the hand forward (either due to low battery or dirty gear-train). It's the same in mechanical watches, except that the dirt building up resistance manifests itself as a drop in the amplitude of the balance wheel, but with the same effect - time-keeping gets less accurate, and eventually the gear-train and hence hands will stop moving. Obviously a digital display doesn't have this same sort of resistance problem, due to not having moving parts. Quartz watches still need servicing, it's just a matter of if it's worth it or not financially (if it costs more to service than to get a new watch) - most people get a new quartz watch when theirs starts losing time, because people aren't used to getting their watches serviced any more, and quartz watches tend to be cheap nowadays.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Before it gets lost in the data void









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

The new solar street series are really nice. Hope they keep the pricing similar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75

huangcjz said:


> Yes, it was shown privately by SEIKO to people at Baselworld under a non-disclosure agreement, not announced publicly, but photos of it have leaked. It has a sunburst blue dial, not matte. Release date is rumoured to be October 2019.
> 
> No, I believe they use a single movement and single quartz crystal (though some watches with 2 different displays do use 2 separate movements). The reason why the analogue display is slow is that moving the analogue hands still requires a gear-train, which can get dirty over time, and build up more physical resistance. The stepper motor only produces a fixed amount of power each pulse to move the hands, so the hands slow down if there's too much resistance for the power to overcome. You can see this to the biggest extent when the seconds hand of a quartz watch "twitches", but doesn't advance to the next second - the circuit is fine, but there's not enough power to move the hand forward (either due to low battery or dirty gear-train). It's the same in mechanical watches, except that the dirt building up resistance manifests itself as a drop in the amplitude of the balance wheel, but with the same effect - time-keeping gets less accurate, and eventually the gear-train and hence hands will stop moving. Obviously a digital display doesn't have this same sort of resistance problem, due to not having moving parts. Quartz watches still need servicing, it's just a matter of if it's worth it or not financially (if it costs more to service than to get a new watch) - most people get a new quartz watch when theirs starts losing time, because people aren't used to getting their watches serviced any more, and quartz watches tend to be cheap nowadays.


Actually thought that may be the case. Thanks mate. I remember Spencer talking about the need to service analogue quartz movements.


----------



## Galaga

JimmyMack75 said:


> My Arnie analog loses more time than the digital display. I synchronize the seconds and the analogue is always out after a few days. Is this possible if they use the same quartz module?


Which one did Matrix from Commando use to save his daughter from Bennett? If I recall correctly time was of the essence.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Here is a close up of that fancy Platinum watch from GS. I'll go on record and say I don't get the appeal of this finish.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

valuewatchguy said:


> Here is a close up of that fancy Platinum watch from GS. I'll go on record and say I don't get the appeal of this finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Like claw marks no not for me
Thanks for sharing that pic


----------



## kamonjj

jmanlay said:


> Like claw marks no not for me
> Thanks for sharing that pic


I'm sure it hides scratches well! Haha


----------



## georgefl74

Like a painter's artwork you're not supposed to take a loupe to it, but take a step back


----------



## Tickstart

No amounts of stepping back can unsee this mess. The 011 I ordered just arrived:


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tickstart said:


> No amounts of stepping back can unsee this mess. The 011 I ordered just arrived:
> 
> View attachment 14017407
> 
> 
> View attachment 14017411


Is that real? Maybe the worst alignment ive seen yet

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

Tickstart said:


> No amounts of stepping back can unsee this mess. The 011 I ordered just arrived:
> 
> View attachment 14017407
> 
> 
> View attachment 14017411


Oh man I am dying 

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Tickstart said:


> No amounts of stepping back can unsee this mess. The 011 I ordered just arrived:


Where did you get it from? At least it arrived quickly! I'm just bummed out that I missed out on a 173 before prices on it got crazy.


----------



## Tickstart

I think the crystal not being pushed down far enough is the reason for the chapter ring being loose. I could spin it around freely, to where I got perfect alignment. Then I thought great, I'll just try to push the crystal on in some way. But then I discovered big flakes of, stuff, on the dial so I said forget it..









Got it from skywatches.com.sg, they said they would inspect the watch beforehand. Naturally I didn't believe them, turns out I was right.


----------



## huangcjz

Tickstart said:


> I think the crystal not being pushed down far enough is the reason for the chapter ring being loose. I could spin it around freely, to where I got perfect alignment. Then I thought great, I'll just try to push the crystal on in some way. But then I discovered big flakes of, stuff, on the dial so I said forget it. Got it from skywatches.com.sg, they said they would inspect the watch beforehand. Naturally I didn't believe them, turns out I was right.


So are you gonna get it exchanged?


----------



## josayeee

Tickstart said:


> No amounts of stepping back can unsee this mess. The 011 I ordered just arrive


Is that supposed to be a new watch? An oem chapter ring can't be that far off centre because there is a little notch that keeps the chapter ring where it should be (not perfectly aligned but close). The flakes on the dial could possibly be marks from when someone tried to pull the hands off (very few watchmakers in my area use a dial protector when removing the hands and leave small nicks on the dial). The crystal is not fitted correctly likely because the crystal was removed to replace the chapter ring. As the crystal was being reinstalled, the crystal gasket was likely pinched leaving it very difficult to get the crystal to fit evenly.

I had a 009 for a bit. Took it to several of watch makers in town for modding who happend to be terrible.


----------



## Tickstart

huangcjz said:


> So are you gonna get it exchanged?


Not sure.. Might just ask a watchsmith to fix it, apart from those things there's nothing really wrong with it.



josayeee said:


> Is that supposed to be a new watch? An oem chapter ring can't be that far off centre because there is a little notch that keeps the chapter ring where it should be (not perfectly aligned but close). The flakes on the dial could possibly be marks from when someone tried to pull the hands off (very few watchmakers in my area use a dial protector when removing the hands and leave small nicks on the dial). The crystal is not fitted correctly likely because the crystal was removed to replace the chapter ring. As the crystal was being reinstalled, the crystal gasket was likely pinched leaving it very difficult to get the crystal to fit evenly.
> 
> I had a 009 for a bit. Took it to several of watch makers in town for modding who happend to be terrible.


You think?? I had it for them supposed to having some sort of notch to keep it roughly aligned.. But the case is immaculate as far as I can tell, no signs of wear.


----------



## yonsson

What to expect when you buy a watch from the cheapest source world wide.


----------



## Tickstart

I bought my 007 from creation and had no problems at all with it.


----------



## Tickstart

But yes I realized this could happen. I was anticipating a little misalignment but, eesch. Bummer.


----------



## brandon\

Personally, I'd ask for a partial refund on that 011 and fix it myself.


----------



## v1triol

Tickstart said:


> No amounts of stepping back can unsee this mess. The 011 I ordered just arrived:
> 
> View attachment 14017407
> 
> 
> View attachment 14017411


Agreed, but presumably this is a pre-owned watch, not new item from a dealer, correct?


----------



## Tickstart

v1triol said:


> Agreed, but presumably this is a pre-owned watch, not new item from a dealer, correct?


It's new, sticker and everything. It's clearly unworn but very rough from the factory. SEIKO should sell assembly kits for the end user to build their watches as they clearly can't manage it themselves. Like Wilesco or Tamiya.


----------



## JoeOBrien

I suspect these places are buying borderline QC rejects in bulk, hence the low prices.


----------



## timetellinnoob

Tickstart said:


> No amounts of stepping back can unsee this mess. The 011 I ordered just arrived:
> 
> View attachment 14017407
> 
> 
> View attachment 14017411


----------



## Spring-Diver

valuewatchguy said:


> Thanks for all that info! Great updates. The loss of the SKX will be taken hard by the Seiko Illuminati! The SRPD33 is a nice addition to their lineup @ $500 USD retail. I'm already really interested if an aftermarket sapphire can be added while maintaining the WR. The Prospex LX is optimistic but a friend reminded me that the Seiko SBDB003 retailed for over $5000 in 2010 when it came out. So this price realm for Seiko is not uncharted territory. Maybe they have a few lessons learned that will make the LX series a bit more successful this time.
> 
> View attachment 14013255
> 
> View attachment 14013253
> 
> View attachment 14013257


Arguably the finest sports case Seiko ever made!

I always dreamed of a diver version with that case. Bead blasted case back, perfectly brushed case and polished chamfers....I regret not buying one ;(

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## JoeOBrien

The SBDB003 does have a hella nice case design. GS-level facets, sweet signed crown and deep engraved caseback logo. Puts the LX to shame!


----------



## georgefl74

I'll just leave this here and go cry in the corner


----------



## GregoryD

valuewatchguy said:


> Here is a close up of that fancy Platinum watch from GS. I'll go on record and say I don't get the appeal of this finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Looks like road rash from a biking accident.


----------



## Seppia

yonsson said:


> They should be separate like on any ana/digi, the Breitling Aerospace for example. The hands don't have motors like on the more complicated GShocks.


This is a sneaky great feature for someone like me who travels a lot across time zones. 
I may get one if it's not too gigantic. How do the new arnies compare to the solar tunas in terms of size?
Thanks


----------



## huangcjz

Seppia said:


> This is a sneaky great feature for someone like me who travels a lot across time zones. I may get one if it's not too gigantic. How do the new arnies compare to the solar tunas in terms of size? Thanks


The Arnie re-issues are 47.8 mm in diameter: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/21/baselworld-prospex-ani-digi-monsters-and-shrouded-divers

This compares to the ~45 mm diameter of the original Arnies.

The Solar Tuna Cans from last year are 46.7 mm: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2018/3/24/baselworld-2018-releases-prospex-solar-tunas


----------



## aclaz

52hurtz said:


> Ha! Just noticed that they are all showing 10:08:42. Makes sense with the hour/min position to show the dial printing.
> 
> I get that they are non-working. Just wondering if there's any significance to the number - digging for some Seiko lore!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


read on... https://museum.seiko.co.jp/en/knowledge/trivia/trivia01/









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020

aclaz said:


> read on... https://museum.seiko.co.jp/en/knowledge/trivia/trivia01/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


So that's why I'm always salivating when looking at seiko catalogs.


----------



## georgefl74

Can't stop watching this


----------



## Mr.Jones82

georgefl74 said:


> Can't stop watching this


Beautiful and well done. They shouldn't have included the close up wrist shot. Looks like a stack of poker chips on his wrist.


----------



## JoeOBrien

"..and while we preserved these features... angle of the face on the case side... to make it shine even more beautifully."

I think a few words might have been edited out there for time 



Mr.Jones82 said:


> Beautiful and well done. They shouldn't have included the close up wrist shot. Looks like a stack of poker chips on his wrist.


It's ok though, the height of the center case line from the wrist was lowered from 5.8mm to 5.1mm vs the 6159 :/


----------



## Galaga

georgefl74 said:


> Can't stop watching this


Well I have watched it 5 times. Seriously how good is that case design? The Batman on the end is growing on me.


----------



## Seppia

huangcjz said:


> The Arnie re-issues are 47.8 mm in diameter: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/21/baselworld-prospex-ani-digi-monsters-and-shrouded-divers
> 
> This compares to the ~45 mm diameter of the original Arnies.
> 
> The Solar Tuna Cans from last year are 46.7 mm: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2018/3/24/baselworld-2018-releases-prospex-solar-tunas


Thanks a lot for the info. 
I would have liked it a bit smaller, but I'll try it on for sure.


----------



## Seppia

georgefl74 said:


> Can't stop watching this


It looks great, but it is really stupid tall


----------



## JoeOBrien

Seppia said:


> It looks great, but it is really stupid tall


You must need glasses bro, the man said the low center of gravity makes it look like a perfect fit!


----------



## georgefl74

JoeOBrien said:


> You must need glasses bro, the man said the low center of gravity makes it look like a perfect fit!


Center of gravity doesn't directly associate with height, rather with weight distribution.

A watch with a tall bezel and a recessed dial will have a lower center of gravity.


----------



## brandon\

GregoryD said:


> Looks like road rash from a biking accident.


It looks like it went hunting with Dick Cheney and got peppered.


----------



## huangcjz

Leaked photo of the SBGH269, an un-announced Grand Seiko shown privately at Baselworld that's meant to be under embargo:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bvmj9_lHBCO/
 Looks like a different-colour (red) variant of a dial that SEIKO used to do back in the 1970s. Not sure if I've ever seen a GS with black markers like that before. Seems like they're going in on that red now, too.


----------



## brandon\

aclaz said:


> read on... https://museum.seiko.co.jp/en/knowledge/trivia/trivia01/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk





> This change was caused by the fact that publicity department personnel working at that time were influenced by the sizzle feeling, which was an ad expression used in the U.S. that means a mouthwatering feeling and freshness when it comes to food advertisements. Some say that the publicity department wondered, "How can we make customers feel the clock's movement only by looking at our advertisements?" when they looked at a mouthwatering steak ad and kept thinking until deciding on the time of 10:08:42, which expresses a sense of dynamism.


What a hot load of horse crap. How in the hell does the hand position of a watch compare to an appetizing ad of a steak?



> Even today Seiko is using this rule, because this watch and clock hand layout not only expresses a sense of dynamism, but also has the following advantages:


"Sense of dynamism" from hand position?! Yeah, sure, okay. Go on&#8230;



> (1) the three hands are not overlapping,


Makes sense.



> (2) they look beautiful and firm,


Please stop guys. *I* can only get so firm.



> and (3) the brand name placed under the 12:00 letter is visible.


We don't need to see the Seiko brand. There are two dead giveaways it's a Seiko: crappy ass stock photo and misalignment.


----------



## brandon\

georgefl74 said:


> Can't stop watching this


*****, that crown&#8230;


----------



## huangcjz

They changed from 10 minutes past to slightly earlier so that the minutes hand doesn't cover any part of the 2 o'clock marker (just as other brands do), and changed from 30 seconds past since they also always have text on the bottom half of their dials, and didn't want it to be covered. I don't think SEIKO's stuff used to be mis-aligned back in the 1960s...


----------



## JoeOBrien

georgefl74 said:


> Center of gravity doesn't directly associate with height, rather with weight distribution.
> 
> A watch with a tall bezel and a recessed dial will have a lower center of gravity.


I was obviously joking, but thanks


----------



## v1triol

brandon\ said:


> *****, that crown&#8230;


You heard Mr. Okuyama - the watch has to be identified from 5 meters away


----------



## petr_cha

The story of crown would be interesting.. why so big? Or why bigger than before? More crown more Seiko now?


----------



## fluence4

I really like the crown on the "SD300", but frankly I would choose the "Landmasterish" one if I had to.

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

I know it's probably just for marketing purposes, but did they really need to bring in a product designer to slightly redesign the MM300 case? It's not like LX is a radical departure from existing Prospex models. Maybe they'll let him get a bit more creative in future, I guess. The watches are already massive, I think they already had decent wrist presence 



petr_cha said:


> The story of crown would be interesting.. why so big? Or why bigger than before?


Presumably so you can operate it with diving gloves or something (while still on the boat..?). Hence why the other models have smaller crowns.


----------



## Seppia

The designer did a massive improvement on the dial/hands though. 
It kinda looks like the MM309, only much better and more elegant


----------



## huangcjz

Seppia said:


> The designer did a massive improvement on the dial/hands though. It kinda looks like the MM309, only much better and more elegant


The shape of the hour marker at 12 o'clock with sloped/angled sides looks like it was taken from last year's MM200, so you can see the evolution in design over time.


----------



## Inscrutable

I too agree that Seiko should have named them accordingly like before. Marinemaster, Landmaster, Flightmaster and etc to stand out of the X. Model number too like sdmm001, sdlm003. Or else spb069 spb081 ouch presage and divers are mixed and its so hard to memorize them all lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

I've given up on keeping track. Well, I'm not that interested in these watches either, that doesn't help. But what is it, PS LX is the "Grand SEIKO" of SEIKO now, whereas Grand SEIKO just keeps on keeping on? Or what.
And the phallic crowns of course.


----------



## manofrolex

brandon\ said:


> *****, that crown&#8230;


He said he wanted it "beautiful and firm " so maybe they only focused on the latter part ?


----------



## fluence4

I am curious- why did they ditched that "master" branding? 

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

Tickstart said:


> I've given up on keeping track. Well, I'm not that interested in these watches either, that doesn't help. But what is it, PS LX is the "Grand SEIKO" of SEIKO now, whereas Grand SEIKO just keeps on keeping on? Or what.
> And the phallic crowns of course.


Yes, Prospex will expand to fill the premium sports watch segment. I don't know if that means they will eventually phase out models like the GS SD diver since that is basically the same price as the SNR029, or keep it as the obvious entry point to GS.

If this move is about anything other than making GS seem like better value, I don't see the logic in it. They go to all the trouble of 'separating' the brands, because people have a problem spending $$$ on a mere Seiko, then they decide to make a high-end Seiko that not only still says "SEIKO" on it, but has the Prospex logo on it too, and costs almost as much as a Grand Seiko! On top of that, they bring in some guy to help design it, a guy whose profession is designing luxury products, and it still looks barely distinguishable from a low-end Seiko.



fluence4 said:


> I am curious- why did they ditched that "master" branding?


I suppose because they were pushing Prospex as the sports line, and wanted everything to be recognizable under that banner. Can't confuse the consumer with too much dial branding!


----------



## huangcjz

fluence4 said:


> I am curious- why did they ditched that "master" branding?


I don't know, perhaps because the words it resulted in were a bit long, and people complained that their dials had masses of un-necessary text on them and looked too busy? They've definitely made a real effort to clean them up with their recently-released watches, so much so that some people feel that they've gone too far in the other direction, especially with the new Grand Seiko branding.


----------



## Temetius

Differenet people like different things. I'd agree on Seiko possibly not having the right strategy currently, but I'm one of those people who doesnt have a problem with spending money on a watch that has just Seiko or the added prospex logo. I actually prefer my watch to not have "Grand", "Master-anything" or "Any well known swiss brand" on the dial. This is ofc just my own preference in my situation, and I do realize that for many this isn't the case. This is mostly because of they way I live and dress and anything too fancy looking or grand doesnt fit in as well. And a lot of the people I grew up with and still see and their friends etc. can be a very jelous bunch. But when its "just a Seiko" they dont get their panties in a bunch because they dont think it can cost anywhere near the prices that an SLA019 is for example.
And I do think higher prices are a mistake since there are more and more competitors in the great value section. And increasing the price without focusing on QC issues might burn Seikos reputation in the long term, and they may loose the reputation for great value and not be able to sustain themselves well in a higher price point. But to be fair prices are and have been raising on many things not just watches so it's expected that they raise the price aswell, just the amount on some models without anything improving is kinda weird. On the other hand Seiko 5's are becoming arguably better without price increases since many of them now have the 4r35/6 movements.


----------



## georgefl74

I believe a lot of Seiko owners felt proud at the end of the video with the reminder 'Seiko since 1881'.

I think it was very unfair to pretend as if Grand Seiko are the only Seikos worth having or the only Seikos with a noteworthy history. In fact every single Seiko achievement was not a GS moment and historically the subbrand focused on elegant dress watches, not on sport watches and certainly not on divers.


----------



## Tickstart

JoeOBrien said:


> On top of that, they bring in some guy to help design it, a guy whose profession is designing luxury products, and it still looks barely distinguishable from a low-end Seiko.


Yeah I didn't like that part.. That's not gonna impress anyone other than perhaps someone who's never heard of SEIKO before. SEIKO can design their own things perfectly fine, thank you very much.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Yeah, that, and again - it's not like he had some radical influence on the design that resulted in something different. The SNR029 just looks like a Spring Drive MM300. On the LX sites and in the Basel press conference, Okuyama highlights the main design points as being the lower center of gravity and the fact that they changed the angle of one of the case facets from 22 to 30 degrees... because "surfaces facing the sky make excellent reflections", and that he learned this lesson from car design. I'm not sure how relevant that is to something that is on your wrist, constantly changing position. If it's zaratsu polished, it's going to be very shiny regardless. Just seems like a lot of lip service to me.


----------



## fluence4

They can try whatever they want but to this day nothing beats the 6159 case...

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## DeVillean

thanks


----------



## huangcjz

Temetius said:


> On the other hand Seiko 5's are becoming arguably better without price increases since many of them now have the 4r35/6 movements.


I think the price _has_ gone up with some models. And surely we should _expect_ improvements over time with _every_ product? This has been true throughout the SEIKO 5 line's history, from the 66xx and 76xx movements to the 61xx movements, with the exception of the next 63xx movements perhaps with the loss of hacking, but improved again when going to the 70xx movements.



georgefl74 said:


> In fact every single Seiko achievement was not a GS moment


This is not absolutely true - I believe that the first Grand Seiko was the first Seiko watch adjusted to meet the same chronometer specifications that the Swiss used. But it's true that for the most important products in SEIKO's history, I believe that they have chosen to use the SEIKO brand on them first, since the SEIKO brand has existed, even when Grand Seiko already existed - the 18K gold SEIKO Astronomy Observatory Chronometer (and the special, non-mass-produced competition movements, since they were representing the companies as a whole) vs. the stainless steel 45GS Grand Seiko V.F.A, SEIKO's electronic watches (probably due to conservatism, plus SEIKO were late to these, since they were concentrating on working on miniaturising quartz for use in watches instead for something even more accurate than mechanical watch movements), the Quartz-Astron, and the SEIKO Superior Quartz line being higher-end than the Grand Quartz line, SEIKO's first 16 vps watch prototypes that I know of were not Grand Seikos (the movements debatably, since they were marked as/based on 4420Bs and with "SEIKO" on them (as all 4420Bs have, but they definitely were not cased as Grand Seikos)), and SEIKO's only Super-HI-BEAT 12 vps watch commercially produced was a CREDOR, and the first 2 Spring Drive watches were SEIKO-branded (plus one CREDOR, to be fair, but no Grand Seikos).



JoeOBrien said:


> the fact that they changed the angle of one of the case facets from 22 to 30 degrees... because "surfaces facing the sky make excellent reflections"


So basically they changed it just for the sake of making what's supposedly a tool watch look more blingy, rather than making the case as small as possible while still fulfilling the functional pressure-resistance, durability, and ergonomic requirements?


----------



## brandon\

DeVillean said:


> thanks


me too


----------



## Cobia

huangcjz said:


> I think the price _has_ gone up with some models. And surely we should _expect_ improvements over time with _every_ product? This has been true throughout the SEIKO 5 line's history, from the 66xx and 76xx movements to the 61xx movements, with the exception of the next 63xx movements perhaps with the loss of hacking, but improved again when going to the 70xx movements.
> 
> This is not absolutely true - I believe that the first Grand Seiko was the first Seiko watch adjusted to meet the same chronometer specifications that the Swiss used. But it's true that for the most important products in SEIKO's history, I believe that they have chosen to use the SEIKO brand on them first, since the SEIKO brand has existed, even when Grand Seiko already existed - the 18K gold SEIKO Astronomy Observatory Chronometer (and the special, non-mass-produced competition movements, since they were representing the companies as a whole) vs. the stainless steel 45GS Grand Seiko V.F.A, SEIKO's electronic watches (probably due to conservatism, plus SEIKO were late to these, since they were concentrating on working on miniaturising quartz for use in watches instead for something even more accurate than mechanical watch movements), the Quartz-Astron, and the SEIKO Superior Quartz line being higher-end than the Grand Quartz line, SEIKOs first 16 vps watch prototypes that I know of were not Grand Seikos (the movements debatably, since they were marked as/based on 4420Bs and with "SEIKO" on them (as all 4420Bs have, but they definitely were not cased as Grand Seikos), and SEIKO's only Super-HI-BEAT 12 vps watch commercially produced was a CREDOR, and the first 2 Spring Drive watches were SEIKO-branded (plus one CREDOR, to be fair, but no Grand Seikos).
> 
> So basically they changed it just for the sake of making what's supposedly a tool watch look more blingy, rather than making the case as small as possible while still fulfilling the functional pressure-resistance, durability, and ergonomic requirements?


Just wanted to say the quality of your posts and Seiko knowledge is always outstanding bro, i always enjoy reading them.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## countingseconds

petr_cha said:


> The story of crown would be interesting.. why so big? Or why bigger than before? More crown more Seiko now?


And if it's not signed, it doesn't matter, ha


----------



## fluence4

Which one is worse: unsigned crown or sterile caseback  
I would take the crown 

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## bisoro

georgefl74 said:


> I'll just leave this here and go cry in the corner


this bezel is quite similar to the Pro Treks PRW-3500/3510

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

Just a follow-up on the 011-situation: It turns out it is indeed the glass's fault the ring is out of whack, as you can see from this pic the retaining tab is not engaged, since the crystal is so far out. The ring's not stuck there either, as it was free to move about.








If I can just get a watchsmith to open up the back I can probably take care of the rest myself. Might need help with pressing on the glass though, I don't know. However the stem is kinda wobbly, I'll have to look into that. There's nothing wrong with the power reserve though, spun it around for like a minute and it's been going now for 38 hours....


----------



## Impulse

fluence4 said:


> Which one is worse: unsigned crown or sterile caseback
> I would take the crown
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


True.

However, when it comes to watches like the Sumo, I feel like a signed crown is just part of what made the watch unique.

IME, those "true" JDM mid range Seiko watches (at the time...like 2015/16?) like the Alpinist and the Sumo had signed crowns, 6R's etc etc.

The more *global* releases from the Prospex line, even in the mid range like the 53MAS and MM200, still didn't come with signed crowns. So in my mind, I guess the signed crown was more of a "JDM" thing....more unique I guess (again, to me).

With the new global release of the Sumo, the lack of that crown just takes down the desirability...compared to the old one IMHO.

The fact that it still doesn't come with Diashield AFAIK, for the price, is another issue as well.


----------



## fluence4

Impulse said:


> True.
> 
> However, when it comes to watches like the Sumo, I feel like a signed crown is just part of what made the watch unique.
> 
> IME, those "true" JDM mid range Seiko watches (at the time...like 2015/16?) like the Alpinist and the Sumo had signed crowns, 6R's etc etc.
> 
> The more *global* releases from the Prospex line, even in the mid range like the 53MAS and MM200, still didn't come with signed crowns. So in my mind, I guess the signed crown was more of a "JDM" thing....more unique I guess (again, to me).
> 
> With the new global release of the Sumo, the lack of that crown just takes down the desirability...compared to the old one IMHO.
> 
> The fact that it still doesn't come with Diashield AFAIK, for the price, is another issue as well.


Yeah I like the crown on the Sumo. I believe it is not a JDM thing at all. From most of Seiko diver's history the crowns were not signed. I think this is part of their style.

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

fluence4 said:


> Yeah I like the crown on the Sumo. I believe it is not a JDM thing at all. From most of Seiko diver's history the crowns were not signed. I think this is part of their style.
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


The crown is by no means a deal breaker and in the long run I suppose not that big of a deal, but I just thought it was odd that after the improvements they made and the price increase, that they would then randomly get rid of the signed crown.


----------



## darwin11

fluence4 said:


> Just look at these...
> I can't afford the ADSM but the other 2 are really tempting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14015303
> 
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


Big Mstake for my wallet lol


----------



## brandon\

As for the unsigned crown on the new Sumo, it's super stupid that they cut a corner on such a small, but noticeable detail. Either way, problem solved: https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-GENU...1-00-005-SBDC027-SBDC031-SBDC033/303104478606.

But, I still go back to this. The new Sumo adds three noticeable things: sapphire crystal, new bezel font and increased power reserve. You can knock out two of three of those pretty easily with the current/old Sumo:










And this is why I picked up a Shogun. I feel like the current/old Sumo, SKX, Monster, Shogun, Alpanist, SARBs and SARGs (among many others) are the last of a dying breed of Seikos. They somehow feel like relics that came out of a different era of Seiko. It's not a theory or speculation that Seiko is turning a corner. They stated they're intention to move up market and this year's Basel world releases have that written all over it. Sadly for me, their pricing is going to leave me behind. Gone are the days of a mid- to high-range Prospex diver for under $1k. The Shogun was a perfect example for me - the 6R15 is the last stop before a MM300 or GS, it has a signed crown, it's titanium with DiaShield, part of the Prospex line. (I'm one of those freaks that actually likes and prefers the Prospex X and branding.)

Anyway, the old Seiko is gone. And I get it.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Mr.Jones82 said:


> The crown is by no means a deal breaker and in the long run I suppose not that big of a deal, but I just thought it was odd that after the improvements they made and the price increase, that they would then randomly get rid of the signed crown.


I don't think there's anything random about it -- Seiko will do anything to save a few cents per unit.


----------



## Impulse

Mr.Jones82 said:


> fluence4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I like the crown on the Sumo. I believe it is not a JDM thing at all. From most of Seiko diver's history the crowns were not signed. I think this is part of their style.
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The crown is by no means a deal breaker and in the long run I suppose not that big of a deal, but I just thought it was odd that after the improvements they made and the price increase, that they would then randomly get rid of the signed crown.
Click to expand...

I concur, it seems poor to me that they'd choose to get rid of that specific detail.

Any thoughts on the projected price, considering no diashield? I mean, the 53Mas is similarly priced @ MSRP ( on rubber) and carries it!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

JoeOBrien said:


> I don't think there's anything random about it -- Seiko will do anything to save a few cents per unit.


That seems a bit much hahaha


----------



## depwnz

God of patina dial


----------



## depwnz

Three variations


----------



## fluence4

JoeOBrien said:


> I don't think there's anything random about it -- Seiko will do anything to save a few cents per unit.


I don't believe that, sorry.

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

brandon\ said:


> I feel like the current/old Sumo, SKX, Monster, Shogun, Alpanist, SARBs and SARGs (among many others) are the last of a dying breed of Seikos. They somehow feel like relics that came out of a different era of Seiko. It's not a theory or speculation that Seiko is turning a corner.


Well put.


----------



## huangcjz

Cobia said:


> Just wanted to say the quality of your posts and Seiko knowledge is always outstanding bro, i always enjoy reading them. Keep up the good work.


Thank you - you're welcome, and I shall try! I can't take that much credit for my knowledge - the people who have done the research and the sources I've read to learn about SEIKO's history are people like Anthony Kable of https://www.plus9time.com (akable on various fora), Don Crotty (ninja01/Curator/dcrotty1 on various fora), [email protected], Bjorn (kumakun/kuma-kun on various fora), yonsson here, Martin Backman of Seiko and Citizen watchblog (martback on various fora), Martin of https://adventuresinamateurwatchfettling.com (MartinCRC on various fora), Molle of https://mollewatch.com , Gerald Donovan of https://thegrandseikoguy.com and WatchesDXB, Stephen of https://sweep-hand.org (Sweephand on various fora), and the watch-makers Richard Askham of The Watch Spot | Wristwatch restoration, servicing and repair , Christian Dannemann of https://watchguy.co.uk , and Duncan Hewitt of https://thewatchbloke.co.uk (thewatchbloke on various fora), and many other people on other Seiko-specific fora like Seikoholics, SeikoCitizenForum on Tapatalk, SCWF, and WS. Any theories I have formed have been influenced by conversations with them too.



brandon\ said:


> But, I still go back to this. The new Sumo adds three noticeable things: sapphire crystal, new bezel font and increased power reserve. You can knock out two of three of those pretty easily with the current/old Sumo:


Even with the longer power reserve, the only difference between the 6R15 and 6R35 is probably only the new main-spring, so when the 6R35 parts become available, if you want it, you could probably get one ordered and installed into a 6R15 when the time comes for service - or get the whole movement replaced with a 6R35. But why should we have to shell out more to get a replacement signed crown from the original, when the original had it and the new one doesn't? Why are they nickel-and-dimeing us over small things like that?



fluence4 said:


> Which one is worse: unsigned crown or sterile caseback


Depends on what's on each, I guess. Crown is easier to replace yourself than the case-back, so I guess I'd rather have an un-signed crown (which I guess is more tool-watch-like). I don't understand why they'd have it on the original model and then take it away for a new model, though.



depwnz said:


> Three variations


Why do you have to give me a heart attack like this?! :-/ :-( I thought the first one was an orange-peel-esque texture at first, before I saw the 3...


----------



## Terry Lennox

The Seiko Cookie Monster is here.


----------



## huangcjz

Ah, I forgot. I guess H.Moser & Cie have that watch made out of Swiss cheese...


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Terry Lennox said:


> The Seiko Cookie Monster is here.


Damn man, I don't think that was supposed to make me hungry, but why am I standing here with an oversized bowl of Cookie Crisp?


----------



## huangcjz

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Damn man, I don't think that was supposed to make me hungry, but why am I standing here with an oversized bowl of Cookie Crisp?


Watches as consumable items, and so addictive that you can't help but buy more...


----------



## Degr8n8

depwnz said:


> Three variations
> 
> View attachment 14022901
> View attachment 14022903
> 
> View attachment 14022905


I'll take the multigrain one please!


----------



## fluence4

Oops

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

aclaz said:


> read on... https://museum.seiko.co.jp/en/knowledge/trivia/trivia01/
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


What about the date always showing "6"?


----------



## yonsson

georgefl74 said:


> Can't stop watching this


https://klocksnack.se/threads/seiko-prospex-lx.109738/
Check this. Got some OK shots of those. I have ordered the diver, think I might need to buy the Landmaster as well.


----------



## yonsson

Tickstart said:


> Yeah I didn't like that part.. That's not gonna impress anyone other than perhaps someone who's never heard of SEIKO before. SEIKO can design their own things perfectly fine, thank you very much.


That is the point. The designer is known for designing the Ferrari Enzo, Porsche 996, bullet trains in Japan, and soon for redesigning Gundam. I bet he has followers that will attract buyers, just like other designers.

He also said in a TED Talk 2010 that he collects watches and had around 20 watches. So I don't think he shot in the dark.


----------



## yonsson

I don’t know how much Okuyama had to do with the design but my biggest quarrel with the mm300 is the weight distribution. The MM600 and the SBGH257 wears a lot better, both of those are of course titanium. The 257 wears better than the mm300 and mm600 since the bracelet is thicker, making the watch more balanced on the wrist. 

The SD300 is essentially a mm600 in a mm300 size with a 257 bracelet and higher finish compared to the mm300. Notice how the clasp is finished like the 257 clasp. The SD300 also “fixed” the SHS issue by prolonging the minute hand. Yes, there’s a X on the dial but the SD300 has a lot of positives. Hopefully I’ll be able to source the 10BAR clasp for it.


----------



## squincher

I'm surprised so many people who don't like Seiko follow them so closely.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> I don't know how much Okuyama had to do with the design but my biggest quarrel with the mm300 is the weight distribution. The MM600 and the SBGH257 wears a lot better, both of those are of course titanium. The 257 wears better than the mm300 and mm600 since the bracelet is thicker, making the watch more balanced on the wrist.
> 
> The SD300 is essentially a mm600 in a mm300 size with a 257 bracelet and higher finish compared to the mm300. Notice how the clasp is finished like the 257 clasp. The SD300 also "fixed" the SHS issue by prolonging the minute hand. Yes, there's a X on the dial but the SD300 has a lot of positives. Hopefully I'll be able to source the 10BAR clasp for it.


Wouldn't it be better to reduce the mass/size of the watch head if possible, rather than increasing the mass/size of the bracelet in order to compensate and make it balanced?



squincher said:


> I'm surprised so many people who don't like Seiko follow them so closely.


We like what they used to do, but we might not like everything they're doing now, since they have changed. Opinions such as criticism and feedback is fine. Like someone in my country who was in the news a few weeks ago said about something else: "We haven't left them - they have left us". Trying new stuff is fine - I understand about progress and change/evolution, even if it's not in the direction that I might personally like - but we always hope that they'll also go back to doing and evolving on some of the things they used to do too, without changing them in a completely different direction.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> Wouldn't it be better to reduce the mass/size of the watch head if possible, rather than increasing the mass/size of the bracelet in order to compensate and make it balanced?.


What's the problem with the size? It's 0.3mm thicker than the latest version of the mm300. 44-45mm is perfect for me on a diver's watch. Would I have preferred it to be 13mm thick? Of course, but it's a He-safe SEIKO diver.


----------



## JoeOBrien

yonsson said:


> Notice how the clasp is finished like the 257 clasp. The SD300 also "fixed" the SHS issue by prolonging the minute hand. Yes, there's a X on the dial but the SD300 has a lot of positives. Hopefully I'll be able to source the 10BAR clasp for it.


Aside from finish, what are the clasps actually like? Is the diver one just the usual MM300 design?


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> Aside from finish, what are the clasps actually like? Is the diver one just the usual MM300 design?



















Yes, it's this clasp, only different logo.


----------



## Tickstart

When I think SEIKO I (want to) think simple elements of design but with an immaculate execution. Like the japanese way, tradition and craftsmanship. For instance this food item in super smash bros melee:










Now, forgiving that the craftmanship isn't always there, the fundamentals of clean design can at least withstand. Like the black dial with white dots on the 6309. Sure, ROLEX or someone else might have been first with that design but SEIKO perfected it, a slim case SEIKO diver (late 6309, 7002, SKX) or a fullgrown 6309, 6105 are still to this day the pinnacle of watch design. Their quirky designs with shrouds and weird looking compositions like the H558 Arnie are classics too.

I don't know what SEIKO are doing wrong today, if they even are.. But it's almost like they've forgotten what makes them good. They can rerelease stuff, but that doesn't count, and even then they seem to misunderstand their own work.


----------



## yonsson

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-astron-ssh001-ssh003-ssh006-pictorial-4850807.html
And the 10BAR (blue GMT) clasp is a thicker version of this clasp.


----------



## v1triol




----------



## Watch19

huangcjz said:


> Wouldn't it be better to reduce the mass/size of the watch head if possible, rather than increasing the mass/size of the bracelet in order to compensate and make it balanced?
> 
> True, but too many manufacturers are stuck in "bigger is better" mode. Like carmakers making their new models heavier, then adding horsepower to compensate. It's the gift from the USA to the world: "Bigger is better and too big is just right".


----------



## v1triol




----------



## codeture

depwnz said:


> Three variations
> 
> View attachment 14022901
> View attachment 14022903
> 
> View attachment 14022905


Does it come with expiry date?

Japanese... Always try something otherworldly.

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

fluence4 said:


> I don't believe that, sorry.


Companies don't do things for no reason. Why would they stop using a crown that has already been in production, if not to save time or money? Even if it was to be consistent with more recent models that don't have signed crowns, the reason for _those_ models not having them was probably cost. Can you think of any other reason? Genuine question.


----------



## fluence4

JoeOBrien said:


> Companies don't do things for no reason. Why would they stop using a crown that has already been in production, if not to save time or money? Even if it was to be consistent with more recent models that don't have signed crowns, the reason for _those_ models not having them was probably cost. Can you think of any other reason? Genuine question.


You said it. Consistency. I would add some cliche words like style and heritage. Cutting cost can be applied for cheap models, but for LX line? For all expensive marinemaster models? I don't think so. 6215, 6159 and "Grandfather Tuna" have unsigned crowns. Were they cheap and mass produces? Hell no. Could they made signed crowns back then? We know they could and they did. Nowadays all of Prospex divers have unsigned crowns, the Shogun and the current Sumo are the only exceptions. It makes perfect sense to "fix" that. I even think the laser- etched X will be gone soon.

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan

Tickstart said:


> When I think SEIKO I (want to) think simple elements of design but with an immaculate execution. Like the japanese way, tradition and craftsmanship. For instance this food item in super smash bros melee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, forgiving that the craftmanship isn't always there, the fundamentals of clean design can at least withstand. Like the black dial with white dots on the 6309. Sure, ROLEX or someone else might have been first with that design but SEIKO perfected it, a slim case SEIKO diver (late 6309, 7002, SKX) or a fullgrown 6309, 6105 are still to this day the pinnacle of watch design. Their quirky designs with shrouds and weird looking compositions like the H558 Arnie are classics too.
> 
> I don't know what SEIKO are doing wrong today, if they even are.. But it's almost like they've forgotten what makes them good. They can rerelease stuff, but that doesn't count, and even then they seem to misunderstand their own work.


Came here for the onigiri. Was not disappointed.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

yonsson said:


> https://klocksnack.se/threads/seiko-prospex-lx.109738/
> Check this. Got some OK shots of those. I have ordered the diver, think I might need to buy the Landmaster as well.


The diver is spot on, the Landmaster is an improvement compared to the previous gen Bullhead-styled one but the Flightmaster looks too thick for the part. An airline pilot would opt for a thinner watch to fit under a cuff.


----------



## yonsson

georgefl74 said:


> The diver is spot on, the Landmaster is an improvement compared to the previous gen Bullhead-styled one but the Flightmaster looks too thick for the part. An airline pilot would opt for a thinner watch to fit under a cuff.


I like the little differences between the models. 
Landmaster: Double sided AR, 14.7mm, 20BAR, applied pwr-bar and logo. Titanium bezel, white lume, discrete sunburst dial. 
Diver: Inside AR, 15.7mm, 300m, printed pwr-bar and logo, ceramic bezel, new green lume (Lumibrite v2), matte dial.

I think I might need both.


----------



## Tom_W

yonsson said:


> The 257 wears better than the mm300 and mm600 since the bracelet is thicker, making the watch more balanced on the wrist.


The LX line still has 20mm lugs, right?


----------



## yonsson

Tom_W said:


> The LX line still has 20mm lugs, right?


I'm pretty sure it's 22mm. I tried to compare with a 22mm watch, seemd like 22mm. Might be 21mm just to piss us off, but I'm pretty sure it's 22mm. Definitely not 20mm.


----------



## Tom_W

yonsson said:


> I'm pretty sure it's 22mm. I tried to compare with a 22mm watch, seemd like 22mm. Might be 21mm just to piss us off, but I'm pretty sure it's 22mm. Definitely not 20mm.


22mm would be another step in the right direction. The only downside is that flat vent -the most affordable item in the LX line-wouldn't fit my mm300.


----------



## yonsson

Tom_W said:


> 22mm would be another step in the right direction. The only downside is that flat vent -the most affordable item in the LX line-wouldn't fit my mm300.


I have ordered a Borealis strap for it and I have a perfect Breitling strap and Breitling folding clasp combo ready for it.


----------



## Tom_W

yonsson said:


> I have ordered a Borealis strap for it and I have a perfect Breitling strap and Breitling folding clasp combo ready for it.


Did you order the 29 or the 31?


----------



## brandon\

v1triol said:


> View attachment 14023331


This is a pretty good April Fools joke.


----------



## kirilshahamov

brandon\ said:


> This is a pretty good April Fools joke.


I would kill to get this kind of orange lmao

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## irish0625

Might be only watch I buy this year!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

Is there no current just plain, black/charcoal dialed MM300?


----------



## Tom_W

Tickstart said:


> Is there no current just plain, black/charcoal dialed MM300?


Are you being facetious? Did I miss something?


----------



## Tickstart

Tom_W said:


> Are you being facetious? Did I miss something?


I just think there's so much bling and shinyness to all SEIKO releases I see here. Sunburst dials and green and blue etc. Perhaps it looks better in person. SEIKOs usually do that.


----------



## fluence4

Tickstart said:


> Is there no current just plain, black/charcoal dialed MM300?












Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

Oh yeah I see.. The marinemaster designation is gone, I member. Not too shabby though, but the price is higher now too right?`Do kinda miss the giant lume pip on the bezel though.


----------



## Tom_W

Tickstart said:


> I just think there's so much bling and shinyness to all SEIKO releases I see here. Sunburst dials and green and blue etc. Perhaps it looks better in person. SEIKOs usually do that.


Fluence beat me to it. 

SLA021/SBDX023 is current.


----------



## huangcjz

Tickstart said:


> Is there no current just plain, black/charcoal dialed MM300?


The SLA021/SBDX023 was slipped out quietly at the end of last year last November when no-one was expecting it (similar to the time the blue new MM300 will come out this year, I guess), so I think a lot of people missed/forgot about it, but IIRC it has a glossy black dial rather than a matte black one like the original MM300 and SBDX017, which disappointed quite a lot of people for a tool watch. Price is the same as the Limited Edition green new MM300 SLA019/SBDX021 from last year's Baselworld, so yes, quite a bit higher than the SBDX017.


----------



## JimmyMack75

Galaga said:


> Which one did Matrix from Commando use to save his daughter from Bennett? If I recall correctly time was of the essence.


All I know is that he was nearly late, as he was eating a Green Beret for breakfast and lost track of time.


----------



## valuewatchguy

huangcjz said:


> The SLA021/SBDX023 was slipped out quietly at the end of last year last November when no-one was expecting it (similar to the time the blue new MM300 will come out this year, I guess), so I think a lot of people missed/forgot about it, but IIRC it has a glossy black dial rather than a matte black one like the original MM300 and SBDX017, which disappointed quite a lot of people for a tool watch. Price is the same as the Limited Edition green new MM300 SLA019/SBDX021 from last year's Baselworld, so yes, quite a bit higher than the SBDX017.


Not a glossy dial. Matte dial but texture/finish does give it a bit of shine under artificial light especially.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

yonsson said:


> I'm pretty sure it's 22mm. I tried to compare with a 22mm watch, seemd like 22mm. Might be 21mm just to piss us off, but I'm pretty sure it's 22mm. Definitely not 20mm.


The 22mm is actually the only thing that bugs me about these watches, preferred the MM300 width and these feel too wide comparatively. Personal preference of course! Glad you picked one up yonsson; I'm ready to see more pictures lol


----------



## yonsson

ahonobaka said:


> The 22mm is actually the only thing that bugs me about these watches, preferred the MM300 width and these feel too wide comparatively. Personal preference of course! Glad you picked one up yonsson; I'm ready to see more pictures lol


You're not fooling me! You're only saying that to validate your planned trade.


----------



## yonsson

Double trouble.


----------



## CodeFarmer

Temetius said:


> But when its "just a Seiko" they dont get their panties in a bunch because they dont think it can cost anywhere near the prices that an SLA019 is for example.


This is a feature for me, and part of why I like mine. I know what it is. The occasional Seiko fan or diver nerd will recognise it. But to most people (including family (maybe especially family)), it's a tooly-looking, very pretty-coloured Japanese dive watch, and that just doesn't scream money.

(The fact that even at the price it is, it still presents a really good deal IMO, is just icing.)


----------



## timetellinnoob

brandon\ said:


> This is a pretty good April Fools joke.


oh! of course. i originally saw this on 3/31 so it hadn't registered it was an early 4/1 joke lol. i glanced at it really quick and just didn't know what it was supposed to be.


----------



## riorio

huangcjz said:


> The SLA021/SBDX023 was slipped out quietly at the end of last year last November when no-one was expecting it (similar to the time the blue new MM300 will come out this year, I guess), so I think a lot of people missed/forgot about it, but IIRC it has a glossy black dial rather than a matte black one like the original MM300 and SBDX017, which disappointed quite a lot of people for a tool watch. Price is the same as the Limited Edition green new MM300 SLA019/SBDX021 from last year's Baselworld, so yes, quite a bit higher than the SBDX017.


Well, at least in Hong Kong the SLA021 / SBDX023 is quite a bit cheaper than the Green ones and now with the elevated price it's even cheaper than the SBDX017. Personally I think it's fair as it is after all comes with a ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal as long as one doesn't mind the missing of 'marinemaster' text


----------



## yonsson

https://www.grand-seiko.com/global-en/collections/sbga407g
SBGA407, 40.2mm SS, blue Snowflake dial. 
It's up on the website now, so I guess it's official and I can post pics of it.


----------



## Tickstart

Unlucky stain on the 11 o'clock marker.


----------



## yonsson

Tickstart said:


> Unlucky stain on the 11 o'clock marker.


It's a prototype.


----------



## Biggles3

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71

Lots of pics of the new arnie at Fratello. Including the elusive PVD and gold SNJ028P1.

https://www.fratellowatches.com/seiko-snj025-solar-arnie-a-surprise-at-baselworld-2019/


----------



## Joll71

Pic: Fratello


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> SBGA407, 40.2mm SS, blue Snowflake dial.


Nice, they're going in the right direction with size, ever-so-slowly. It's 12.8 mm thick, which is a bit more than the 12.5 mm of some other models after a quick but not comprehensive search, but the difference is small. Does anyone know what the smallest diameter and thinnest Spring Drive watch with this movement is, so far? I guess it'll cost less than the SBGA211, since it's stainless steel rather than titanium, plus on leather rather than on a metal bracelet - do you know what the price is?



yonsson said:


> It's a prototype.


Still, if they're showing this off to the press and everyone else at Baselworld to take photos for first looks/impressions posts that are going to be all over the Internet, then it's not a great look - it would have been easy enough to fix, anyway...


----------



## knightRider

Joll71 said:


> View attachment 14025517
> 
> 
> Pic: Fratello


Wish these weren't so big..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

Further update on the 011-situation:

Went into town on my bike to get a hold of a watchsmith, the guy I had spoken to on the phone had gone to lunch and would be back in half an hour. While I was waiting I biked over to another watchsmith nearby I knew of, he really wanted nothing to do with me, snarky old man. I think he was offended I tried to explain what needed to be done over email, like he didn't know or someting. Well excuse me, here I am trying to introduce you to a watch you MIGHT never have worked on before, I know there are only like a million different watches in the world but I guess you've disassembled them all. I thought it was common courtesy to share the knowledge I have about something. Whatever. I'm not good enough for him.
Bought some bread.
Went back to the first place right as the guy came back. He was really helpful, went and unscrewed the caseback for me, I smiled and said he was infinitely more helpful than the guy down the street. Biked back home.
Then, I took the 011 apart. It was kinda fun, and exciting at the same time. It went well I think, didn't screw anything up. Got rid of the debris on the dial, chapter ring and inside of the crystal. Put the movement and caseback and stem under a glass. The crystal was as I suspected, too high up so the chapter ring had too much play and got unhinged. Put a small piece of cellatape on the edge of the chapter ring, connected to the case to it wouldn't move while someone pushed the crystal back in place. I tried but it wouldn't budge. Took the car this time, into the city once more, this time armed with just the case.

The watchsmith had a go pushing the crystal back into place but didn't manage all the way, there's perhaps some fraction of a millimeter height difference on the crystal from top to bottom. But enough to keep the chapter ring in place, score! There was still quite a lot of room though, but I'm not sure how much room there usually is. Removed the piece of cellatape. Drove back home.
Then I put the watch back together. The movement was a 7s26C (not a B or any other version), it's really tiny in the flesh! Pictures online really gives a false impression of how small watch movements actually are. Lucky I didn't have to mess with it any. Screwed the caseback on as tight as I could, am gonna go back tomorrow and let him fasten it, and pressure test it. So not really out of the woods yet but I'm kinda impressed with my skills! And the watchsmith didn't charge me anything for any of the help he gave me! Tomorrow I'll pay him though for sure, with the pressure test and all. Hope it'll pass.









The chapter ring is not cemented there, it can still wobble a little bit but that doesn't bother me, my "perfect" SKX007 behaves similarly sometimes.

Mm, pictures of the 011 doesn't do it justice, it just looks so classy and tasty IRL, you wanna take a bite out of it! I guess this story had a happy ending.


----------



## NightOwl

I know it's April 1st but I had a buddy of mine share this pic of a Thai LE Baby Tuna 








It's a SRPD41

I've already send a message to a Thai AD I've used in the past but as I wait for them to get back to me, anyone else got for info on this?


----------



## huangcjz

NightOwl said:


> It's a SRPD41, anyone else got for info on this?


I've never seen or heard of it before - looks like it's got an odd yellow section in the middle of the seconds hand between the silver centre and the black-painted tip - but that's not to say that it's not legit.

Some more leaks, which I don't think are Aprils Fools:

SRPC72 green 6306/9 re-issue:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BvtpMfynfN5/
 - photo looks like it's been taken of an actual physical catalogue, prices in USD? $525, same as the SRPC44, so a bit higher than the SRPC91 and SRP777, but on a stainless steel bracelet, unlike the 3 other models pictured on silicone straps.

SPB097 "Coke" MM200, bezel insert red to 15, rest is black, maybe a bluish-grey-black sunburst dial? on stainless steel bracelet, €1,200, arrives start of June, and SPB105 green MM200 (someone in this thread was wanting one of these recently IIRC), with what looks to be a sunburst dial and golden hands and markers, on stainless steel bracelet, €1,100, arrives start of July:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BvtzI5JHveH/

SEIKO really are going all-in on green this year.


----------



## jhanna1701

NightOwl said:


> I know it's April 1st but I had a buddy of mine share this pic of a Thai LE Baby Tuna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a SRPD41
> 
> I've already send a message to a Thai AD I've used in the past but as I wait for them to get back to me, anyone else got for info on this?


I really like that. Let us know what you find out.

Jamie


----------



## Impulse

Joll71 said:


> View attachment 14025517
> 
> 
> Pic: Fratello


I have to say, I was conviced that the black/silver midel was for me....

....but with these pics, I think the gold/black is mighty tempting as well.

I see the caseback says "made in china".....just like the DigiTuna.

Not a gripe for me personally, but I see how some folks could complain about that.


----------



## AlexxvD

Joll71 said:


> View attachment 14025517
> 
> 
> Pic: Fratello


I think this Black & Gold Arnie will be in my collection when it's released in Holland.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## prlwatch

yonsson said:


> https://www.grand-seiko.com/global-en/collections/sbga407g
> SBGA407, 40.2mm SS, blue Snowflake dial.
> It's up on the website now, so I guess it's official and I can post pics of it.


The Seiko render shows extremely blue dial (which I don't like), but the dial looks pretty much white in your pics. Can you share how it looked to your eyes?


----------



## Joll71

huangcjz said:


> SPB097 "Coke" MM200, bezel insert red to 15, rest is black, maybe a bluish-grey-black sunburst dial? on stainless steel bracelet, Limited Edition (don't know of how many pieces yet), €1,200, arrives start of June, and SPB105 green MM200 (someone in this thread was wanting one of these recently IIRC), with black bezel insert with silver printing, and what looks to be a sunburst dial and golden hands and markers, on stainless steel bracelet, €1,100, arrives start of July, source:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BvtzI5JHveH/
> 
> SEIKO really are going all-in on green this year.


SPB105J1 here https://www.gioielleriaangelini.com/home/3643-orologio-seiko-spb105j1-verde.html

They also list the limited edition SPB097J1 https://www.gioielleriaangelini.com/home/3642-orologio-seiko-spb097j1-edizione-limitata.html


----------



## hakabasch

prlwatch said:


> The Seiko render shows extremely blue dial (which I don't like), but the dial looks pretty much white in your pics. Can you share how it looked to your eyes?


Looks like yonsson's pics are taken with a lower color temperature. Thus making the dial look white. The case looks yellow for the same reason.


----------



## yonsson

Impulse said:


> I have to say, I was conviced that the black/silver midel was for me....
> 
> ....but with these pics, I think the gold/black is mighty tempting as well.
> 
> I see the caseback says "made in china".....just like the DigiTuna.
> 
> Not a gripe for me personally, but I see how some folks could complain about that.


The one with gold accents is under embargo. Won't be released until later and only for online purchase.


----------



## yonsson

hakabasch said:


> Looks like yonsson's pics are taken with a lower color temperature. Thus making the dial look white. The case looks yellow for the same reason.











Is this better? The lights sucks in the SEIKO booth, it's near impossible to take good photos without a big photo kit.


----------



## yonsson

Double trouble


----------



## v1triol




----------



## huangcjz

Oh yes, I forgot to mention, as the image above shows, that the more expensive Limited Edition comes with an extra silicone strap in the box, in addition to the stainless steel bracelet the watch comes on, for your extra €100.



prlwatch said:


> The Seiko render shows extremely blue dial (which I don't like), but the dial looks pretty much white in your pics.


The blue tint to the dial's probably done the same way as on the U.S. Limited Edition Kira-Zuri SBGA387 Grand Seiko from last year if you look for photos of that, just a different texture to the dial, so the colour it's perceived to be will change depending on the lighting conditions.


----------



## NightOwl

NightOwl said:


> I know it's April 1st but I had a buddy of mine share this pic of a Thai LE Baby Tuna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a SRPD41
> 
> I've already send a message to a Thai AD I've used in the past but as I wait for them to get back to me, anyone else got for info on this?





huangcjz said:


> I've never seen or heard of it before - looks like it's got an odd yellow section in the middle of the seconds hand between the silver centre and the black-painted tip - but that's not to say that it's not legit.
> .





jhanna1701 said:


> I really like that. Let us know what you find out.
> 
> Jamie


........and it's not real, an April fools joke. Confirmed by my Thai AD.


----------



## Tickstart

HOW is that an april fool's joke?! It looks as legit as any other release from SEIKO nowadays! Perhaps 15 years ago it would've been :')


----------



## fluence4

A green Seiko Turtle is like a dream for me. Hope it is real.

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

NightOwl said:


> ........and it's not real, an April fools joke. Confirmed by my Thai AD.


Lamest April Fool's joke ever.


----------



## nupicasso

Here's a video of the Prospex LX line from the boys at timeandtide in Australia

If you watch the entirety of the video, you'll notice that Seiko can't even get chapter alignment right on models set for media consumption! Disappointing to say the least. I don't understand why it's so difficult to achieve proper alignment. If it's such a problem, why don't they just extend the dial out (like Tudor or Omega),scrap the chapter ring and add the minute markers to the dial?

Who is willing to pay these prices for this lack of attention to detail?

You can see the issue on certain models throughout the video. The 1:07 marker is a straight on shot.  






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

As long as the chapter ring's 5-minute markers are in the general vicinity of the dial markers, or at least stops by to visit once in a while, I'm a happy camper!


----------



## huangcjz

fluence4 said:


> A green Seiko Turtle is like a dream for me. Hope it is real.


Unfortunately, it was an April Fools' joke. :-(

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bvv95S1nY68/
 It wouldn't surprise me if SEIKO did eventually do green and yellow ones though, since we've seen Mini/Baby Turtles in those colours, and they seem to have done most other common colours already.

Something that is real and was shown at Baselworld, though - a non-chronograph version of the new faceted case Grand Seiko with the deep red dial that we've seen on some other recent models, to go with the chronograph version, but with what looks to be a stainless steel case rather than rose gold case, like how there are chronograph and non-chronograph versions of the Lion dial version:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bvu3RcUHYTW/
 Since the SBGA403 (Lion dial, time-and-date, non-chronograph) and SBGA407 (blue-tinted Snowflake) have already been announced, then this is probably the SBGA401 or SBGA405. Since the red-dial chronograph has the earlier model number of SBGC230 vs. the Lion one being SBGC231, I would guess that this red-dial time-and-date only watch will be the SBGA401.


----------



## Tickstart

TIL: Apparently a green turtle is such a proposterous notion that SEIKO makes an april fool's joke out of it.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

.


----------



## huangcjz

Tickstart said:


> TIL: Apparently a green turtle is such a proposterous notion that SEIKO makes an april fool's joke out of it.


It wasn't SEIKO who made the April Fools' joke about the green 6306/9 re-issue (their one was the rice cracker dial PRESAGEs), it was one of the sources who post leaks - I guess they photoshopped it together, like with the Thai Monster Tuna Can/Baby Tuna Can.


----------



## yonsson

nupicasso said:


> Here's a video of the Prospex LX line from the boys at timeandtide in Australia


For the 111th time; These are prototypes.


----------



## nupicasso

yonsson said:


> For the 111th time; These are prototypes.


I understand that they're prototypes. Prototypes that are made to show off their new line. Would they not want them to be perfect? And if they're only making a few prototypes to show, how hard is it to get them just right???

Making excuses for them enables them to make the same mistakes over and over.

I love Seiko as well, but I expect more from them. Especially if they want to increase prices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

Perhaps SEIKO intend to release them looking like that. At least they're being honest.


----------



## yonsson

nupicasso said:


> I understand that they're prototypes. Prototypes that are made to show off their new line. Would they not want them to be perfect? And if they're only making a few prototypes to show, how hard is it to get them just right???
> 
> Making excuses for them enables them to make the same mistakes over and over.
> 
> I love Seiko as well, but I expect more from them. Especially if they want to increase prices.


You are missing the point. It's the same with most brands. Last years Breitling models for example; they got a lot of changes from Baselworld-prototype to finished product. These are to show what's coming, not to dissect. It's the same for most brands.


----------



## 52hurtz

And I hope that most would look at the actual piece they’re going to drop $4-5k on...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz

Double dare.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

52hurtz said:


> And I hope that most would look at the actual piece they're going to drop $4-5k on...


Sometimes you can't check watches out in person though, if you can't fly to Japan or Thailand/South-East Asia or the U.S.A. or Europe or Australia or wherever it's only sold for region-specific models. You should be able to trust that every unit will be up to standard at those sorts of prices.


----------



## glengoyne17

I have seen worse prototypes / renders.... check the 9 o clock marker. As long as they state it's a prototype and get the final thing right.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nupicasso

huangcjz said:


> Sometimes you can't check watches out in person though, if you can't fly to Japan or Thailand/South-East Asia or the U.S.A. or Europe or Australia or wherever it's only sold for region-specific models. You should be able to trust that every unit will be up to standard at those sorts of prices.


Exactly.

I feel like many allow their love for Seiko to excuse these issues. Fanboy blinders don't help propel a brand forward. Sure, all manufacturers have QC issues. But with Seiko, it seems to be the norm rather than an anomaly.

I've bought 4 consecutive Omegas without issue. I've bought 4 consecutive Seiko's (above $1000) with QC issues in 3 of 4. In watches under 1000, I'd say 98% have QC issues. Being under $1000 shouldn't be an excuse either. I've bought microbrands under 1000 that were perfect.

I still have hope for them, but they should really focus on improving before trying to climb into another price bracket.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

glengoyne17 said:


>


9 O'Clock looks fine to me. How about the 12 O'clock????


----------



## Joll71

glengoyne17 said:


> I have seen worse prototypes / renders.... check the 9 o clock marker. As long as they state it's a prototype and get the final thing right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 3 o'clock too. It's making me tilt my head like a listening dog.


----------



## yonsson

nupicasso said:


> I still have hope for them, but they should really focus on improving before trying to climb into another price bracket.


No one is contesting that statement but people keep talking about QC issues on prototypes and renders.


----------



## 52hurtz

nupicasso said:


> I feel like many allow their love for Seiko to excuse these issues. Fanboy blinders don't help propel a brand forward. Sure, all manufacturers have QC issues. But with Seiko, it seems to be the norm rather than an anomaly.


The reality is the few of us on WUS demand a better standard but we are but a fraction of a percent of their total sales. Unless these QC issues start affecting sales, there's nothing Seiko needs to change.



nupicasso said:


> I've bought 4 consecutive Omegas without issue. I've bought 4 consecutive Seiko's (above $1000) with QC issues in 3 of 4. In watches under 1000, I'd say 98% have QC issues. Being under $1000 shouldn't be an excuse either. I've bought microbrands under 1000 that were perfect.


You are a case in point by buying 4 >$1k Seikos with a 75% failure rate. (I'm making the assumption you didn't buy all 4 in the same order). And again, would the average consumer even notice?



nupicasso said:


> I still have hope for them, but they should really focus on improving before trying to climb into another price bracket.


I agree, but we'll see how the LX do in the market. Sales will dictate whether or not a change in QC is needed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nupicasso

52hurtz said:


> The reality is the few of us on WUS demand a better standard but we are but a fraction of a percent of their total sales. Unless these QC issues start affecting sales, there's nothing Seiko needs to change.
> 
> You are a case in point by buying 4 >$1k Seikos with a 75% failure rate. (I'm making the assumption you didn't buy all 4 in the same order). And again, would the average consumer even notice?
> 
> I agree, but we'll see how the LX do in the market. Sales will dictate whether or not a change in QC is needed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think the "average" consumer is buying these watches. I can't even think of a single local store/department store that sell many of the Seiko automatic watches we buy. Their main sales of these lower end "luxury" timepieces are, in fact, the mechanical watch loving community.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

nupicasso said:


> I don't think the "average" consumer is buying these watches. I can't even think of a single local store/department store that sell many of the Seiko automatic watches we buy. Their main sales of these lower end "luxury" timepieces are, in fact, the mechanical watch loving community.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1.

People like to underestimate the big Seiko community. There are many other forums, japanese fans, etc.

Do you know any non-wis who doesn't care about watches and would rather get a >2k let alone 6k Seiko instead of say a Rolex, Tudor, Omega, Breitling?

And yes, people know about those brands (at least my friends do) and they have ADs (fancy ones) in the city next to other luxury products which Seiko lacks entirely in the EU.

Maybe its different in the US and Asia and they have those fancy ADs, I don't know...


----------



## nupicasso

Seikogi said:


> +1.
> 
> People like to underestimate the big Seiko community. There are many other forums, japanese fans, etc.
> 
> Do you know any non-wis who doesn't care about watches and would rather get a >2k let alone 6k Seiko instead of say a Rolex, Tudor, Omega, Breitling?
> 
> And yes, people know about those brands (at least my friends do) and they have ADs (fancy ones) in the city next to other luxury products which Seiko lacks entirely in the EU.
> 
> Maybe its different in the US and Asia and they have those fancy ADs, I don't know...


+1

I live in the U.S. Definitely not a huge Seiko AD presence. Average consumers, like you said, buy Omega, Rolex, Tag Heuer when buying luxury. Seiko is looked at, by the average consumer, as a "cheap" watch... hence the term, "just a Seiko".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD

I'm willing to give Seiko a chance to prove themselves at higher price points, but without question they need to improve their QC. If they try to move upmarket and establish a reputation for shoddy workmanship it will be hard to overcome. Really they not only need to improve QC, they need to *exceed* expectations and industry standards, because a lot of people will view them as upstarts in these higher price ranges.


----------



## MID

I have been spending a fair amount of time in Miami lately. (I live in Chicago.) The Seiko boutique in the Miami Design District carries a wide range of Seiko, including Presage, Prospex, GS, Credor, and (Heaven help us, Galante.) It is located right along side boutiques from Rolex, Omega, Cartier, Lange, JLC, IWC, etc, and is just as fancy. High-end jewelers, designers, and the like are also in the area. And, it is almost always busy with a knowledgeable clientele stopping by to check out the latest GS or Tuna. (The Tuna divers are pretty popular in Miami.) There is even a demographic that buys -- and wears! --Galante. (Chicago, on the other hand, has its share of high-end GS ADs, but not a dedicated boutique.)


----------



## omega__1

glengoyne17 said:


> I have seen worse prototypes / renders.... check the 9 o clock marker. As long as they state it's a prototype and get the final thing right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm confused...shouldn't the 16 at the 3 o'clock position be a 15 and the 20 at the 9 o'clock position be a 21?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17

omega__1 said:


> I'm confused...shouldn't the 16 at the 3 o'clock position be a 15 and the 20 at the 9 o'clock position be a 21?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Correct! Hence my point that I've seen worse prototypes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hakabasch

GregoryD said:


> I'm willing to give Seiko a chance to prove themselves at higher price points, but without question they need to improve their QC. If they try to move upmarket and establish a reputation for shoddy workmanship it will be hard to overcome. Really they not only need to improve QC, they need to *exceed* expectations and industry standards, because a lot of people will view them as upstarts in these higher price ranges.


What's equally worrying as QC is the service. 
If they sell at Rolex/Omega price, they need to provide Rolex/Omega level service.


----------



## yonsson

Seikogi said:


> And yes, people know about those brands (at least my friends do) and they have ADs (fancy ones) in the city next to other luxury products which Seiko lacks entirely in the EU.


What? You are generalizing to the maximum. I have two Grand SEIKO ADs wihin 10 minutes. They both sell the higher end SEIKOs and have been selling Prospex models for serveras years.


----------



## JimmyMack75

yonsson said:


> What? You are generalizing to the maximum. I have two Grand SEIKO ADs wihin 10 minutes. They both sell the higher end SEIKOs and have been selling Prospex models for serveras years.


Did someone say..Severus?


----------



## Tickstart

x) damn that Swedish autokorrekt


----------



## nupicasso

yonsson said:


> What? You are generalizing to the maximum. I have two Grand SEIKO ADs wihin 10 minutes. They both sell the higher end SEIKOs and have been selling Prospex models for serveras years.


He may be generalizing, but I can say with certainty that in the U.S., Seiko isn't considered high-end or high quality outside the watch community. Even my AD, who is an authorized GS dealer, will say the same thing. I even had a watch nerd friend in Los Angeles who hadn't a clue regarding the existence of Grand Seiko nor the fact that they and Seiko made mechanical watches until I broadened his horizon. With the exception of the WIS community, consumers have to be lured to the Grand Seiko display. It's an image they're obviously trying to change, but will need to step up their QC on the Seiko offerings to do so.

Part of their charm with Seiko has been that they were a brand for those "in the know" who appreciated the bang for buck you received with a mechanical Seiko (this held true for GS as well). The little QC issues (Seiko divers especially) were a trade off for the lower prices compared to their Swiss counterparts. But I think as more and more microbrands are putting out extremely nice product at incredible prices, both the Swiss and Japanese are being given a wake up call with regards to entry level luxury.

Companies like Baltic, Maen, NTH etc have flood the market with incredible quality offerings at unbelievable prices. Add in homage companies like Steinhart and Squale (I'm not promoting homages), and there's a lot of quality in the 500-1100 market.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz

The micro-brands are perfect because they have to be. They don’t have a 100yr old name to fall back on. Plus, they have a fraction of the volume and can better control what goes out the door, with the owner / operator usually conducting an additional level of QC after manufacturing.

It’s hard to say without any certainty where the buyers of high end Seiko’s come from - all we are doing is speculating. It’s just hard for me to believe that the majority of buyers are fanatics who frequent discussion boards like this one and view YouTube videos about watches - but I am also speculating.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nupicasso

52hurtz said:


> The micro-brands are perfect because they have to be. They don't have a 100yr old name to fall back on. Plus, they have a fraction of the volume and can better control what goes out the door, with the owner / operator usually conducting an additional level of QC after manufacturing.
> 
> It's hard to say without any certainty where the buyers of high end Seiko's come from - all we are doing is speculating. It's just hard for me to believe that the majority of buyers are fanatics who frequent discussion boards like this one and view YouTube videos about watches - but I am also speculating.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'd be surprised how many of us watch nerds exist in the world. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

52hurtz said:


> The micro-brands are perfect because they have to be. They don't have a 100yr old name to fall back on. Plus, they have a fraction of the volume and can better control what goes out the door, with the owner / operator usually conducting an additional level of QC after manufacturing.
> 
> It's hard to say without any certainty where the buyers of high end Seiko's come from - all we are doing is speculating. It's just hard for me to believe that the majority of buyers are fanatics who frequent discussion boards like this one and view YouTube videos about watches - but I am also speculating.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This isnt true, many micros have a lot worse to non existent testing done on them after or during manufacture, take Helson for example, one of the better respected micros with a long history in micro tearms.

A helson diver is never tested and never see's water before the buyer gets it, theres zero testing of any sort done on the watches, thats been proven a few times.

Most micros dont have the money for testing like the big guys like seiko where every single watch is tested and meets ISO standards, unlike most micros..


----------



## 52hurtz

I’m talking QC, not testing to meet ISO standards. Weeding out and sending back misaligned dials or defects just takes time and a good eye.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

52hurtz said:


> I'm talking QC, not testing to meet ISO standards. Weeding out and sending back misaligned dials or defects just takes time and a good eye.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's 2019 for gosh sakes! Surely Seiko could have a camera that looks straight down at these watches and would be able to see (detect) the misaligned chapter rings on the assembly lines. They could have an automated system identifying the misalignment, let alone needing someone to physically (visually) inspect them. Then send the identified watches to be corrected and re-checked before being chipped. I look at and buy tons of Citizen watches and I've yet to see any misalignment issues. They don't have this problem, at least not as commonly as Seiko does.

I don't care if it's a $100 watch, there's no excuse for misalignment. That's why I always try to buy a Seiko in person, and if I have to order online, I get the seller to send me a picture before they ship the watch. I'm in Canada, but I can walk into any dealer that sells Seiko and find a watch watch with an alignment problem. This is a very common, widespread problem which Seiko needs to get corrected ASAP!


----------



## Artistect

I live near Atlanta, Georgia in the US. I was at a mall for the first time in s couple of years a while back. I noticed a few of the jewelry shops had Seikos so I stopped in to check them out and the sales people started trying to show me other stuff. Same price point too. They said Seiko was not good anymore and other brands (tissot, citizen, to name a few) were much better quality. These were prospex watches too, not fives. I was like whaaaat? They didnt have what I was looking for anyway... but then to hear all of this talk of "moving up market" and I'm thinking that maybe the dealers didnt get the note...


----------



## 52hurtz

mi6_ said:


> It's 2019 for gosh sakes! Surely Seiko could have a camera that looks straight down at these watches and would be able to see (detect) the misaligned chapter rings on the assembly lines. They could have an automated system identifying the misalignment, let alone needing someone to physically (visually) inspect them. Then send the identified watches to be corrected and re-checked before being chipped. I look at and buy tons of Citizen watches and I've yet to see any misalignment issues. They don't have this problem, at least not as commonly as Seiko does.
> 
> I don't care if it's a $100 watch, there's no excuse for misalignment. That's why I always try to buy a Seiko in person, and if I have to order online, I get the seller to send me a picture before they ship the watch. I'm in Canada, but I can walk into any dealer that sells Seiko and find a watch watch with an alignment problem. This is a very common, widespread problem which Seiko needs to get corrected ASAP!


Agree, and Seiko certainly has the resources and the technology is available to do this. But it costs money and if people keep buying them, there no reason for them to change anything. Complaining on a forum won't do much and the media doesn't help because they get perfect examples to review. The dealers who claim "it's within tolerance" are only contributing to the issue. Not to mention the grey market that will sell you anything.

The only answer right now is to put eyes on the piece you are buying or accept the risk that there may be an issue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Cobia said:


> 52hurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The micro-brands are perfect because they have to be. They don't have a 100yr old name to fall back on. Plus, they have a fraction of the volume and can better control what goes out the door, with the owner / operator usually conducting an additional level of QC after manufacturing.
> 
> It's hard to say without any certainty where the buyers of high end Seiko's come from - all we are doing is speculating. It's just hard for me to believe that the majority of buyers are fanatics who frequent discussion boards like this one and view YouTube videos about watches - but I am also speculating.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt true, many micros have a lot worse to non existent testing done on them after or during manufacture, take Helson for example, one of the better respected micros with a long history in micro tearms.
> 
> A helson diver is never tested and never see's water before the buyer gets it, theres zero testing of any sort done on the watches, thats been proven a few times.
> 
> Most micros dont have the money for testing like the big guys like seiko where every single watch is tested and meets ISO standards, unlike most micros..
Click to expand...

^^This
Plenty of horror stories about micros, just look around. 
Man, lately this thread just sounds like a bunch of jilted lovers coming together to trade insults about the girl who dumped them.


----------



## jsohal

Mr.Jones82 said:


> ^^This
> Plenty of horror stories about micros, just look around.
> Man, lately this thread just sounds like a bunch of jilted lovers coming together to trade insults about the girl who dumped them.


Agreed. Thought this was a thread to discuss new Seiko watches...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal

Mr.Jones82 said:


> ^^This
> Plenty of horror stories about micros, just look around.
> Man, lately this thread just sounds like a bunch of jilted lovers coming together to trade insults about the girl who dumped them.


Agreed. Thought this was a thread to discuss new Seiko watches...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prlwatch

This is correct. You can't let prototypes out the door with that sort of nonsense. I don't know anyone who wouldn't seriously QA the crap out of prototypes, especially for known weaknesses like chapter ring alignment.


----------



## fluence4

There is a term called "Sweden-bashing". Here we have something similar, we can call it "Seiko- bashing" lol.

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

prlwatch said:


> This is correct. You can't let prototypes out the door with that sort of nonsense. I don't know anyone who wouldn't seriously QA the crap out of prototypes, especially for known weaknesses like chapter ring alignment.


You clearly haven't been to Baselworld, SIHH or other launch events.


----------



## jsohal

yonsson said:


> You clearly haven't been to Baselworld, SIHH or other launch events.


Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carloscastro7

Hey, I don't think I've seen these two models in here before so there you go:

SRPD33
(Green dial)









SRPD35
(Black dial)









43mm case
Bidirectional bezel
200m water resistance

Price in UK - £400

(Pics and info from JuraWatches)

They had it in their new Baselworld 2019 releases section...

It does not reference the movement but it looks like a 4R36 to me...
Smallest lugs ever... Look even smaller than my SNA411


----------



## yonsson

Fit and finish can be ridiculous on prototypes. When I followed the Navitimer 8 releases I got to see the gen 1 prototypes and gen 2 prototypes, then the finished products. A lot of things changed. And those models were for photography. 

Even at Baselworld most brands have prototypes that will change before the final product. Take the SLA017 for example. Those got a new crystal shape between Baselworld and when they hit the stores. The new LX models didn’t have the right finish on the bracelets, they even felt to be made of steel, not titanium. The prototypes are not for dissecting.


----------



## yonsson

Double trouble.


----------



## Joll71

I've not seen this before - is it new? 20 BAR on dial so I'm guessing it's new. Also in green SSC739P1 and black SSC707P1.


----------



## omega__1

Ok, just checking. All this talk about alignment issues with that watch but the hour marking issues weren't mentioned.


----------



## prlwatch

yonsson said:


> You clearly haven't been to Baselworld, SIHH or other launch events.


Fair enough. In my line of work we go to great pains to have no problems when seeding press with early units.

I get that things will *change* with watch crystals and other details. But that doesn't mean prototypes deserve a free pass for visually obvious problems. The crystal, the hands, the chapter ring, etc., that they show should look right, even if they go a different direction for production.

Everyone has launches that run out of time. I assume they are trying; I'd be disappointed if you convinced me that Seiko really doesn't care. My comment is more that we should expect better, and I assume they must be trying to do better.


----------



## valuewatchguy

carloscastro7 said:


> Hey, I don't think I've seen these two models in here before so there you go:
> 
> SRPD33
> (Green dial)
> 
> View attachment 14030869
> 
> 
> SRPD35
> (Black dial)
> 
> View attachment 14030871
> 
> 
> 43mm case
> Bidirectional bezel
> 200m water resistance
> 
> Price in UK - £400
> 
> (Pics and info from JuraWatches)
> 
> They had it in their new Baselworld 2019 releases section...
> 
> It does not reference the movement but it looks like a 4R36 to me...
> Smallest lugs ever... Look even smaller than my SNA411


That's the model I hope Crystal times will release a sapphire for and it cab be my perfect field/beater.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8

This just got uploaded to youtube. It gives a nice shot of the case back on the SNR diver which actually looks pretty nice. The shot is at 1:02.






Edit: It has the tsunami wave.


----------



## brandon\

valuewatchguy said:


> That's the model I hope Crystal times will release a sapphire for and it cab be my perfect field/beater.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You might not need to wait. You just need to measure the crystal. For example, the crystal on a SNZG is 35mm. If this happens to be 35mm, there's plenty of sapphire crystals already out there.

And CT advertises that they can do custom sizes.


----------



## huangcjz

carloscastro7 said:


> Hey, I don't think I've seen these two models in here before so there you go: SRPD33+SRPD35


There's a third one as well, the brown-dialled SRPD31 on brown leather strap - there's more details here: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/22/baselworld-announcement-prospex-automatic-field-watch

They do have a 4R36. They're the replacements for the SRPA77/SRPA75/SRPA73/SRPA71.



Degr8n8 said:


> This just got uploaded to youtube. It gives a nice shot of the case back on the SNR diver which actually looks pretty nice. The shot is at 1:02.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: It has the tsunami wave.


It does look nice, and SEIKO engraved almost all the text on it - so I wonder why they didn't do that with the non-diver models? All they didn't engrave was the PROSPEX PS/X logo, which I guess some people wouldn't care about if it rubs off, and the serial number, which is a lot more important - it's probably the most important piece of information on the watch, as the watch's only unique identifier. I'd still much rather they stamp than laser-etch the serial number so it takes a lot more wear for it to be worn off, if cost is a consideration.

The new SEIKO 5 logo, which will be found on the SKX replacement, has been found on a trademark filing database, and has been filed in many countries around the world - source:


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bv2rLtenO74/

They're making it looks like a cross between an "S" and a "5", hence the previous source saying that the "5" looks like it's almost lying horizontally. It also shows that SEIKO has filed "SEIKO PRESAGE COCKTAIL TIME" as a trademark, so Cocktail Time is meant to be the new ones' official name as well, since the original SARB Cocktail Times pre-dated the PRESAGE branding.


----------



## 99watches

How do you operate the crown on those 2 SRPDs? Looks like the guard is completely covering it


----------



## depwnz

New JDM Gundam Seiko

SBDB033 w/ 5R
円630,000 (August 9)








Red can SBDX029 w/ 8L
円400,000 (April 12)








Green can SBDX027 w/ 9L
円400,000 (April 12)


----------



## Rosenbloom

depwnz said:


> New JDM Gundam Seiko
> 
> Red can SBDX029 w/ 8L
> 円400,000 (April 12)
> View attachment 14036051


Wow! This one is wonderful!


----------



## huangcjz

99watches said:


> How do you operate the crown on those 2 SRPDs? Looks like the guard is completely covering it


The large crown at 2 o'clock is just for turning the inner rotating compass bezel, it doesn't pull or move in and out. Their time-and-date-setting and hand-winding movement crown is smaller, concealed behind the bezel at 4 o'clock when it's pushed in in the traditional SEIKO Automatic fashion, you can just about see it in the photos, especially the angled view of the crown-side of the third colour variant, the SRPD31, in the article I linked: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/22/baselworld-announcement-prospex-automatic-field-watch


----------



## jamesezra

huangcjz said:


> There's a third one as well, the brown-dialled SRPD31 on brown leather strap - there's more details here: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/22/baselworld-announcement-prospex-automatic-field-watch
> 
> They do have a 4R36.
> 
> It does look nice, and SEIKO engraved almost all the text on it - so I wonder why they didn't do that with the non-diver models? All they didn't engrave was the PROSPEX PS/X logo, which I guess some people wouldn't care about if it rubs off, and the serial number, which is a lot more important - it's probably the most important piece of information on the watch, as the watch's only unique identifier. I'd still much rather they stamp than laser-etch the serial number so it takes a lot more wear for it to be worn off, if cost is a consideration.
> 
> The new SEIKO 5 logo, which will be found on the SKX replacement, has been found on a trademark filing database, and has been filed in many countries around the world - source:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bv2rLtenO74/
> 
> They're making it looks like a cross between an "S" and a "5", hence the previous source saying that the "5" looks like it's almost lying horizontally. It also shows that SEIKO has filed "SEIKO PRESAGE COCKTAIL TIME" as a trademark, so Cocktail Time is meant to be the new ones' official name as well, since the original SARB Cocktail Times pre-dated the PRESAGE branding.


I saw these logos when my regular dealer showed me pics of the 'new' SKXes. It looks like the 5 has fallen down to me.


----------



## huangcjz

jamesezra said:


> I saw these logos when my regular dealer showed me pics of the 'new' SKXes. It looks like the 5 has fallen down to me.


What do the dials (markers, etc.) (and everything else about the SKX replacements) of the SKX replacements look like? What details can you confirm about them? We haven't seen any photos yet.


----------



## jamesezra

huangcjz said:


> What do the dials (markers, etc.) (and everything else about the SKX replacements) of the SKX replacements look like? What details can you confirm about them? We haven't seen any photos yet.


I wanted to take photos of the photo which my dealer showed me but he said it was embargoed.

All I could remember was numerous dials and inserts combination. It's like Seiko decided to take over the modding world as well.


----------



## huangcjz

jamesezra said:


> It's like Seiko decided to take over the modding world as well.


This is almost exactly what one of my sources said: "so modders of the SKX won't have to mod as Seiko will have modded them for us already". Seems like they _will_ be launching a lot of new models of them at the same time, then... You can't remember if they were all divers' watches? e.g. the SARB059/061/063 Alpinist uses the SKX divers' watch case, but is a field watch with a compass bezel. Can you confirm if they're date-only, rather than day-and-date? Have you heard when in May they'll launch - beginning, middle, end?

I've only just noticed that the shape of the "5"/"S" itself outlines a shield, as found on the current SEIKO 5 logo...


----------



## jamesezra

huangcjz said:


> This is almost exactly what one of my sources said: "so modders of the SKX won't have to mod as Seiko will have modded them for us already". Seems like they _will_ be launching a lot of new models of them at the same time, then... You can't remember if they were all divers' watches? e.g. the SARB059/061/063 Alpinist uses the SKX divers' watch case, but is a field watch with a compass bezel. Have you heard when in May they'll launch - beginning, middle, end?


Yeah. Would be fantastic to have all these variations. I'll try to see if I can cajole my dealer on those pics. I recalled they were mostly divers.


----------



## huangcjz

jamesezra said:


> Yeah. Would be fantastic to have all these variations. I'll try to see if I can cajole my dealer on those pics. I recalled they were mostly divers.


I can't remember if I said this before, but if they're not all divers, then it strikes me that they're like an affordable parallel to the new PROSPEX LX series - all use the same case as a platform, but with different bezels and dials for different types of watch, not just divers' watches, and also in launching a lot of new watches at the same time. Well, if it's May, then we won't have too long to wait anyway...


----------



## jamesezra

huangcjz said:


> I can't remember if I said this before, but if they're not all divers, then it strikes me that they're like an affordable parallel to the new PROSPEX LX series - all use the same case as a platform, but with different bezels and dials for different types of watch, not just divers' watches.


Mmm. But I think the LX Series classifies itself into land, sea and air.

The new SKX series sounds more like different combinations of a diver.

Hoping it's more than a diver.


----------



## hakabasch

depwnz said:


> New JDM Gundam Seiko
> 
> SBDB033 w/ 5R
> 円630,000 (August 9)
> View attachment 14036049
> 
> 
> Red can SBDX029 w/ 8L
> 円400,000 (April 12)
> View attachment 14036051
> 
> 
> Green can SBDX027 w/ 9L
> 円400,000 (April 12)
> View attachment 14036053


My jaw just dropped. They all look amazing.


----------



## jamesezra

depwnz said:


> New JDM Gundam Seiko
> 
> SBDB033 w/ 5R
> 円630,000 (August 9)
> View attachment 14036049
> 
> 
> Red can SBDX029 w/ 8L
> 円400,000 (April 12)
> View attachment 14036051
> 
> 
> Green can SBDX027 w/ 9L
> 円400,000 (April 12)
> View attachment 14036053


Ok. Where do I sign up for the SBDN033?


----------



## depwnz

The bezel on the gundam LX is one of the best I've seen from Seiko in a long time. A few color and number font tweaks go a long way too.
Now if only my 6" wrist can afford a 44mm beast...


----------



## luth_ukail

the gundam sbd003. oh em gee!

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra

jamesezra said:


> Yeah. Would be fantastic to have all these variations. I'll try to see if I can cajole my dealer on those pics. I recalled they were mostly divers.


No cigar. Dealer mentioned he couldnt share pics as the agent warned them not to!


----------



## jsohal

depwnz said:


> New JDM Gundam Seiko
> 
> SBDB033 w/ 5R
> 円630,000 (August 9)
> View attachment 14036049
> 
> 
> Red can SBDX029 w/ 8L
> 円400,000 (April 12)
> View attachment 14036051
> 
> 
> Green can SBDX027 w/ 9L
> 円400,000 (April 12)
> View attachment 14036053


I'm assuming these are LEs. Where do I sign up. Loved watching gundam growing up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Godfather111

depwnz said:


> New JDM Gundam Seiko
> 
> SBDB033 w/ 5R
> 円630,000 (August 9)
> View attachment 14036049


That is gundam beautiful.

Too bad it is too gundam expensive for me.

Gundam it.


----------



## yonsson

https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/special/gundam40th/
Specail site for Gundam x 40. Mr Ken Okuyama is the designer behind SEIKO Prospex LE but is also responsible for redesigning Gundam. Gundam will have a global release soon.


----------



## todoroki

The white Gundam is great, really great. It will be hard trying to track any of them down in August with all the Gundam otaku on the scene. Saying that, the Tokyo Olympic Speedmasters retail for exactly the same price and some of them are still available so Seiko are really testing the deep waters with these prices!


----------



## royalenfield

yonsson said:


> https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/special/gundam40th/
> Specail site for Gundam x 40. Mr Ken Okuyama is the designer behind SEIKO Prospex LE but is also responsible for redesigning Gundam. Gundam will have a global release soon.


Stunning... thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

Are you guys seriously excited about a SEIKOxTransformers release? oô What's next, SEIKOxPokémon? That'll help them compete with ROLEX and Omega.


----------



## davym2112

Tickstart said:


> Are you guys seriously excited about a SEIKOxTransformers release? oô What's next, SEIKOxPokémon? That'll help them compete with ROLEX and Omega.


Wondered how long it would be before the hate brigade woke up.....

Perish the thought that people should be allowed their own opinion on what watch they like.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

depwnz said:


> New JDM Gundam Seiko
> 
> SBDB033 w/ 5R
> 円630,000 (August 9)
> View attachment 14036049
> 
> 
> Red can SBDX029 w/ 8L
> 円400,000 (April 12)
> View attachment 14036051
> 
> 
> Green can SBDX027 w/ 9L
> 円400,000 (April 12)
> View attachment 14036053


OMFG that's the hottest release! Especially the green Zaku and Ray's Gundam. Totally nailed it.

The color combos look really nice, especially bezel inserts...

Any Char fans here?


----------



## Seikogi

Tickstart said:


> Are you guys seriously excited about a SEIKOxTransformers release? oô What's next, SEIKOxPokémon? That'll help them compete with ROLEX and Omega.


Would you rather have a second hand that says "007" or a Blingmaster? I am fine with a pokemon edition if they do one. Lets be honest, the Pikachu yellow would be a great dial color, lol.


----------



## Tickstart

Well, actually a Pikachu release would be pretty sweet. Some yellow black and red will spice up anyone's day.
And SEIKO'd have a good excuse to release 807 new limited editions.


----------



## MID

mi6_ said:


> It's 2019 for gosh sakes! Surely Seiko could have a camera that looks straight down at these watches . . . ASAP!


Dunno. Are the Japanese good with cameras?


----------



## manofrolex

todoroki said:


> The white Gundam is great, really great. It will be hard trying to track any of them down in August with all the Gundam otaku on the scene. Saying that, the Tokyo Olympic Speedmasters retail for exactly the same price and some of them are still available so Seiko are really testing the deep waters with these prices!


Yeah 630,000.00 Yen good


----------



## valuewatchguy

davym2112 said:


> Wondered how long it would be before the hate brigade woke up.....
> 
> Perish the thought that people should be allowed their own opinion on what watch they like.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


My only question is about the water resistance. Considering that all of these high end releases are using essentially the same style of case, Why are some of them 10 ATM water resistance in the others 20 ATM? It seems like an unnecessary and confusing level of differentiation for what couldn't amount to very much cost difference for the technology.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

jsohal said:


> I'm assuming these are LEs.


Yes, the PROSPEX LX is 300 pieces, and the Tuna Cans are 1,000 pieces each, as shown on the case-backs of these models:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bv3Lyj8H4Ky/


----------



## nupicasso

That white dialed GMT is really good looking. Really good looking. 

Wish it wasn’t limited.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irish0625

Godfather111 said:


> That is gundam beautiful.
> 
> Too bad it is too gundam expensive for me.
> 
> Gundam it.


Agreed they look amazing but at $5600 dollars I would most certainly be passing on buying one.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz

Tickstart said:


> Are you guys seriously excited about a SEIKOxTransformers release? oô What's next, SEIKOxPokémon? That'll help them compete with ROLEX and Omega.


Yep! This type of thing is why many of us are here.

And these are LE for the Japanese market only, not intended to compete with the fancy fancies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irish0625

Tickstart said:


> Are you guys seriously excited about a SEIKOxTransformers release? oô What's next, SEIKOxPokémon? That'll help them compete with ROLEX and Omega.


One of the most sought after Omegas at the moment is a Snoopy Speedmaster..

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## todoroki

jmanlay said:


> Yeah 630,000.00 Yen good


Actually it works out around 680,000 after 8% consumption tax comes in! I ldo like the watch, but I ain't a big enough Gundam nerd to pay that amount for one.


----------



## todoroki

Double post.


----------



## manofrolex

todoroki said:


> Actually it works out around 680,000 after 8% consumption tax comes in! I ldo like the watch, but I ain't a big enough Gundam nerd to pay that amount for one.


Just came back from MIT so my nerd scale is off the ying yang but yeah that is a lot of nerd coin


----------



## hiro1963

yonsson said:


> https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/special/gundam40th/
> Specail site for Gundam x 40. Mr Ken Okuyama is the designer behind SEIKO Prospex LE but is also responsible for redesigning Gundam. Gundam will have a global release soon.


Thanks for the link!

Wow! 40 years! My brother and I went see the first movie. Then, totally hooked. I like the Gundam GMT model best, but I'm a fan of Char not to mention Zeon's Mobile Suits always looked better. Just like I prefer the TIE Fighter to the X-Wing.


----------



## Rocat

All I see when looking at the new Seiko 5 logo is the Superman symbol. Not a fan of it so far, at least in print.


----------



## walrusmonger

Love the new gundam releases EXCEPT for the engraving on the sides of the case. The GMT is a little out of my price range (since LE will be closer to MSRP than regular edition) but the engraving kills it, if it didn't have that it would be 100% gorgeous. 

The red tuna really called to me, but I can't wear something with a robot call sign on the side of the shroud. Sorry Seiko scalpers, you wont have a problem selling these , but my money lives to see another day in the bank account.


----------



## 52hurtz

irish0625 said:


> One of the most sought after Omegas at the moment is a Snoopy Speedmaster..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Oh right! They just had an Ultraman Speedy as well.

There's some good Gundam stuff now on the crunchy roll app BTW. Looking forward to the 40th redesign.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

davym2112 said:


> Wondered how long it would be before the hate brigade woke up.....
> 
> Perish the thought that people should be allowed their own opinion on what watch they like.


Or dislike


----------



## Tickstart

The engravings totally destroy the whole thing. If it wasn't for them, it could just be a watch like any other if you didn't know better. The engravings just scream tacky all over.


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> My only question is about the water resistance. Considering that all of these high end releases are using essentially the same style of case, Why are some of them 10 ATM water resistance in the others 20 ATM? It seems like an unnecessary and confusing level of differentiation for what couldn't amount to very much cost difference for the technology.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


The difference between the 300m and 20BAR is the caseback and the L-gasket but there's no reason whatsoever I can think of why the GMT is 10BAR, other than making up a differentiation between the Landmaster and the Flightmaster.


----------



## Seikogi

Imo its now similar to Submariner/GMT Master. Reason could be sales guys thinking that if they are not different enough some might get only the GMT and call it a day.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Oh man how I wish the green one wasn't limited. It would be perfect for me, but only as a hard use piece. I agree about the engraved numbers, but at least on the green it blends with the military vibe that the color gives off better. Still, my lust for this watch comes from the watch itself and has nothing to do with Gundam. Just give us a green goddam Emperor and I'd be all over it.


----------



## Seikogi

Tickstart said:


> The engravings totally destroy the whole thing. If it wasn't for them, it could just be a watch like any other if you didn't know better. The engravings just scream tacky all over.


I disagree, its on the side and you rarely look at that if you don't like a gundam reference on a gundam le. What "some" look at is the dial because they want to know what time it is. On those rare occasions I prefer not to have a 5 liner essay about Master, Superlative... etc. for the sake of readability. If that ain't tacky than I don't know... lets not get started about certain engraved rehauts...

They should have ditched the stupid prospex on the dial since they are LE though.


----------



## mjd126

Especially given the price of the LE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Knives and Lint said:


> Oh man how I wish the green one wasn't limited. It would be perfect for me, but only as a hard use piece. I agree about the engraved numbers, but at least on the green it blends with the military vibe that the color gives off better. Still, my lust for this watch comes from the watch itself and has nothing to do with Gundam. Just give us a green goddam Emperor and I'd be all over it.


If you're going to use it and don't intend to sell it anyway, why does it matter? Because it being a Limited Edition drives the price up?


----------



## Knives and Lint

huangcjz said:


> If you're going to use it and don't intend to sell it anyway, why does it matter? Because it being a Limited Edition drives the price up?


Yes, exactly that. Price and the lack of availability's impact on price. I'd be willing to pay regular price plus some small premium over the black, but that's about it.

If I'm being completely honest, there would also be that thought in the back of my mind that it could be some rare collectors item increasing in value that I would not want to risk damaging, whereas I would prefer to wear it without care.


----------



## Clint Pockets

the vid is pretty sick.
Seiko Prospex LX - GUNDAM Limited Edition 2019 - Official Long Video


----------



## manofrolex

Clint Pockets said:


> the vid is pretty sick.
> Seiko Prospex LX - GUNDAM Limited Edition 2019 - Official Long Video


It is a cool watch but so many 6 grand I can throw at Seiko .
Got a sla019 and a GS sbge201 so adding another pricey seiko and yet another gmt just makes it harder to do ....
I do dig it though right up my alley quirky sporty unique and fun.


----------



## todoroki

Do all tunas now have the date window at 4'oclock? Used to be at 3 and I prefer it there to be honest.


----------



## brandon\

depwnz said:


> New JDM Gundam Seiko
> 
> SBDB033 w/ 5R
> 円630,000 (August 9)
> View attachment 14036049
> 
> 
> Red can SBDX029 w/ 8L
> 円400,000 (April 12)
> View attachment 14036051
> 
> 
> Green can SBDX027 w/ 9L
> 円400,000 (April 12)
> View attachment 14036053





jmanlay said:


> Yeah 630,000.00 Yen good


These are a bit naff, are they not? The bezel font and engraving on the side of the case on the GMT. The 1000M font on the divers. May as well just call them the Michael Bay Editions.


----------



## Gonkl

While not for everyone, I think they have hit the mark for Gundam/Seiko fans. Apparently there are a few select ppl from this group in their target release market 

Hope they product place in an upcoming series, would be epic! 

SPRING DRIVE, hasshin-suru! (Shot cuts to wrist shot as they push down on the thruster lever to launch)


----------



## ahonobaka

They are Gundam LE’s, if you don’t know what Gundam is, they aren’t meant for you and will mean nothing to you lol...I swear some just want to complain to complain. Why the bullying? Watches are toys for grownups after all, and you might as well have fun! 

That said, I wish they’d do a Haro dial edition with a completely lumed out dial....

SIEG ZEON!


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

huangcjz said:


> There's a third one as well, the brown-dialled SRPD31 on brown leather strap - there's more details here: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/22/baselworld-announcement-prospex-automatic-field-watch
> 
> They do have a 4R36. They're the replacements for the SRPA77/SRPA75/SRPA73/SRPA71.
> 
> It does look nice, and SEIKO engraved almost all the text on it - so I wonder why they didn't do that with the non-diver models? All they didn't engrave was the PROSPEX PS/X logo, which I guess some people wouldn't care about if it rubs off, and the serial number, which is a lot more important - it's probably the most important piece of information on the watch, as the watch's only unique identifier. I'd still much rather they stamp than laser-etch the serial number so it takes a lot more wear for it to be worn off, if cost is a consideration.
> 
> The new SEIKO 5 logo, which will be found on the SKX replacement, has been found on a trademark filing database, and has been filed in many countries around the world - source:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bv2rLtenO74/
> 
> They're making it looks like a cross between an "S" and a "5", hence the previous source saying that the "5" looks like it's almost lying horizontally. It also shows that SEIKO has filed "SEIKO PRESAGE COCKTAIL TIME" as a trademark, so Cocktail Time is meant to be the new ones' official name as well, since the original SARB Cocktail Times pre-dated the PRESAGE branding.


I think I like that new Seiko 5 logo, reminds me of the old Suwa and Daini symbols (https://static1.squarespace.com/static/58610afd29687f7c771f55ec/59d1681fe3df28867be461e8/59d168208419c24cfe187bd4/1506895990875/Crest+Marks.JPG).

Although part of the charm of those Suwa and Daini symbols is that they were tastefully sized and placed in the right spots. If those trademark records reflect the actual size of the 5 symbol relative to the SEIKO logo, then it seems a little large to me. If they want to keep it that size, maybe they should move the 5 symbol to the lower portion of the dial like on the old Lord Matics (https://i.redd.it/77rwy3rr0v521.jpg).


----------



## huangcjz

OmegaTom said:


> I think I like that new Seiko 5 logo, reminds me of the old Suwa and Daini symbols (https://static1.squarespace.com/static/58610afd29687f7c771f55ec/59d1681fe3df28867be461e8/59d168208419c24cfe187bd4/1506895990875/Crest+Marks.JPG).
> 
> Although part of the charm of those Suwa and Daini symbols is that they were tastefully sized and placed in the right spots. If those trademark records reflect the actual size of the 5 symbol relative to the SEIKO logo, then it seems a little large to me. If they want to keep it that size, maybe they should move the 5 symbol to the lower portion of the dial like on the old Lord Matics (https://i.redd.it/77rwy3rr0v521.jpg).


Nice points, and I agree! I don't think they'd separate the "5" from the "Seiko" though, since they've always been together, right from the very beginning: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2018/1/15/original-first-sportsmatic-five-bracelet The "5/shield" logo does look a bit too large relative to the SEIKO to me too, compared to the original.


----------



## JimmyMack75

Tickstart said:


> The engravings totally destroy the whole thing. If it wasn't for them, it could just be a watch like any other if you didn't know better. The engravings just scream tacky all over.


Thank fark someone finally said it. I can imagine releasing toy watches for fans at a lower price point, but this really boggles my mind. Thousands for a gimmicky watch with robot serial number engravings. Who is gonna by this stuff? I'm sure there are a few diehard Gundam fans who don't live in their parent's basement and actually got paying jobs who may be able to afford these things...otherwise...what the actual?


----------



## Seikogi

JimmyMack75 said:


> Thank fark someone finally said it. I can imagine releasing toy watches for fans at a lower price point, but this really boggles my mind. Thousands for a gimmicky watch with robot serial number engravings. Who is gonna by this stuff? I'm sure there are a few diehard Gundam fans who don't live in their parent's basement and actually got paying jobs who may be able to afford these things...otherwise...what the actual?


Crazy right? I didn't think that there are that many snoopy fans who don't live in their parent's basement and have +10k to spend on these things.


----------



## huangcjz

The thing that gets me about the engravings is that they made the effort to do that on the side of the case, but didn't make the effort to do engravings on the case-back for _any_ of the text on this Limited Edition model, or for the regular 10 bar PROSPEX LX models&#8230;


----------



## JimmyMack75

Seikogi said:


> Crazy right? I didn't think that there are that many snoopy fans who don't live in their parent's basement and have +10k to spend on these things.


Actually mentioned the LE Speedy comparison on another thread.


----------



## JimmyMack75

huangcjz said:


> The thing that gets me about the engravings is that they made the effort to do that on the side of the case, but didn't make the effort to do engravings on the case-back for this Limited Edition model, or for the regular 10 bar PROSPEX LX models&#8230;


Can't do a proper caseback on the Willard, but can engrave case sides as well as a Blancpain FF on a salute to a kid's toy.


----------



## manofrolex

brandon\ said:


> These are a bit naff, are they not? The bezel font and engraving on the side of the case on the GMT. The 1000M font on the divers. May as well just call them the Michael Bay Editions.


The MBE sounds about right there js a lot going on w that watch a lot of colors and maybe after a while like a week it would be old. Maybe for collectors to keep it new in a box somewhere but that is a lot of dough to never ever use it .


----------



## Rissei

JimmyMack75 said:


> Can't do a proper caseback on the Willard, but can engrave case sides as well as a Blancpain FF on a salute to a kid's toy.


Gundam is *waayyy* more culturally relevant than a movie watch lol.


----------



## Rissei

JimmyMack75 said:


> Can't do a proper caseback on the Willard, but can engrave case sides as well as a Blancpain FF on a salute to a kid's toy.


Gundam is *waayyy* more culturally relevant than a rando watch from a one-shot movie lol. It makes sense that they are going for the fanservice.

Personally the Gundam is one of the few times I'm cool with the PR on dial.


----------



## Tickstart

If this release would've been announced on 1st of april no one would be surprised.


----------



## depwnz

JimmyMack75 said:


> Can't do a proper caseback on the Willard, but can engrave case sides as well as a Blancpain FF on a salute to a *kid's toy*.


dude Gundam might have more fans than Seiko itself... I'm not one of them but let's say if they do a SpringDrive Evangelion, I would happily pay 6K plus a kidney.


----------



## yonsson

Seikogi said:


> I disagree, its on the side and you rarely look at that if you don't like a gundam reference on a gundam le. What "some" look at is the dial because they want to know what time it is. On those rare occasions I prefer not to have a 5 liner essay about Master, Superlative... etc. for the sake of readability. If that ain't tacky than I don't know... lets not get started about certain engraved rehauts...
> 
> They should have ditched the stupid prospex on the dial since they are LE though.


The releases made me watch Gundam on Netflix yesterday. 
If the Tunas were quartz, I'd be all over the green model.


----------



## yonsson

JimmyMack75 said:


> Thank fark someone finally said it. I can imagine releasing toy watches for fans at a lower price point, but this really boggles my mind. Thousands for a gimmicky watch with robot serial number engravings. Who is gonna by this stuff? I'm sure there are a few diehard Gundam fans who don't live in their parent's basement and actually got paying jobs who may be able to afford these things...otherwise...what the actual?


Haha! Funny guy! Ever been to Japan? There's a 20m tall Gundam statue in Tokyo, I visited the statue last time I was in Japan and believe me, there are PLENTY of comic and toy stores for grownups in Tokyo. Collecting is very much the part of Japanese culture, whether it be clothing, kicks, Lego, watches, comics, movie memorabilia or movie "toys". SEIKO won't have any problem selling 300 of these.


----------



## Tickstart

Oh yeah, forgot about Japan for a moment there... 

Yours truly,
Used Panties Vending Machines


----------



## yonsson




----------



## Seikogi

yonsson said:


> Haha! Funny guy! Ever been to Japan? There's a 20m tall Gundam statue in Tokyo, I visited the statue last time I was in Japan and believe me, there are PLENTY of comic and toy stores for grownups in Tokyo. Collecting is very much the part of Japanese culture, whether it be clothing, kicks, Lego, watches, comics, movie memorabilia or movie "toys". SEIKO won't have any problem selling 300 of these.


Yup, infront of Odaiba shopping center. I think they change from time to time the tall Gundam modell there. Inside, there is also a store selling gundam figurines of high quality. Last one I watched was Gundam Thunderbolt, not sure if its canon but can highly recommend it.

Apart from them being collabs, they did a fantastic job on the colors, especially with the MM300 one.


----------



## psweeting

Here's a few pics of the Gundam statue from May 2018. It actually has some moving parts and there's a show of sorts every 3 hours where it transforms...

















Sorry, I can't rotate these once posted and every time I re-upload from my PC it does this. They are the right way up on my PC...


----------



## jlyc2

I sense quite a bit of ignorance on this thread...as other said no one bats an eye about jlc batman edition or various omega snoopy or oris star wars offerings from watch companies and yet this gundam edition is getting undeserves ridicule. Gundam has been around for 40 years as stated in the description and is culturally relevant in Asia. If we say star wars or marvel fans all live in the basement of their parents then I think 90% of realtors would be out of jobs 🙂


----------



## WhiteLionR

Hello all,

This is an image of the new "Seiko 5" logo:










-Theo.


----------



## johnMcKlane

WhiteLionR said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is an image of the new "Seiko 5" logo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Theo.


Wow ! 
is this real ! 
AWESOME !


----------



## JimmyMack75

jlyc2 said:


> I sense quite a bit of ignorance on this thread...as other said no one bats an eye about jlc batman edition or various omega snoopy or oris star wars offerings from watch companies and yet this gundam edition is getting undeserves ridicule. Gundam has been around for 40 years as stated in the description and is culturally relevant in Asia. If we say star wars or marvel fans all live in the basement of their parents then I think 90% of realtors would be out of jobs 🙂


I think Omega Snoopy and Oris Star Wars are kitsch and cheesy too. Not ignorance, just taste.


----------



## daytripper

WhiteLionR said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is an image of the new "Seiko 5" logo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Theo.


That logo looks good, but I'm more impressed by the fact that you joined 4 years ago and that was your first post.


----------



## WhiteLionR

LOL... I've been reading you fanatically though...!

So many fora (forums?), so little free time... -Theo.


----------



## ahonobaka

jlyc2 said:


> I sense quite a bit of ignorance on this thread...as other said no one bats an eye about jlc batman edition or various omega snoopy or oris star wars offerings from watch companies and yet this gundam edition is getting undeserves ridicule. Gundam has been around for 40 years as stated in the description and is culturally relevant in Asia. If we say star wars or marvel fans all live in the basement of their parents then I think 90% of realtors would be out of jobs 🙂


Thank fark someone finally said it!


----------



## shelfcompact

jlyc2 said:


> I sense quite a bit of ignorance on this thread...as other said no one bats an eye about jlc batman edition or various omega snoopy or oris star wars offerings from watch companies and yet this gundam edition is getting undeserves ridicule. Gundam has been around for 40 years as stated in the description and is culturally relevant in Asia. If we say star wars or marvel fans all live in the basement of their parents then I think 90% of realtors would be out of jobs ��


I had to google the JLC Batman to see if you were not kidding. Wow, had no idea.


----------



## huangcjz

johnMcKlane said:


> Wow ! is this real ! AWESOME !


Yes, it is real - the new SEIKO 5 logo has been found filed by SEIKO on a trademark database all over the world. Source:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bv2rLtenO74/
As a comment on that post says, we'll probably first see it on a watch (the SKX replacement) in May. I know of at least 4 separate sources who have either seen it directly on the new watches themselves, or on images of the new watches, which SEIKO seem to be keeping under a very tight embargo, hence no images of the watches have leaked yet.


----------



## depwnz

huangcjz said:


> Yes, it is real - the new SEIKO 5 logo has been found filed by SEIKO on a trademark database all over the world. Source:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bv2rLtenO74/
> As a comment on that post says, we'll probably first see it on a watch (the SKX replacement) in May. I know of at least 4 separate sources who have either seen it directly on the new watches themselves, or on images of the new watches, which SEIKO seem to be keeping under a very tight embargo, hence no images of the watches have leaked yet.


why this looks like the superman logo to me...


----------



## chriscentro

probably price increase with the new logo....


----------



## JimmyMack75

ahonobaka said:


> Thank fark someone finally said it!


----------



## Tickstart

Two wrongs don't make a right. The Snoopy thing Omega does is also dumb.


----------



## Cobia

huangcjz said:


> Yes, it is real - the new SEIKO 5 logo has been found filed by SEIKO on a trademark database all over the world. Source:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bv2rLtenO74/
> As a comment on that post says, we'll probably first see it on a watch (the SKX replacement) in May. I know of at least 4 separate sources who have either seen it directly on the new watches themselves, or on images of the new watches, which SEIKO seem to be keeping under a very tight embargo, hence no images of the watches have leaked yet.


I dont buy seiko 5's so it doesnt effect me either way but it looks better than the shield, at least the shield is gone.
This does look a little modern though, dont really know what i think about it.


----------



## Cobia

WhiteLionR said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is an image of the new "Seiko 5" logo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Theo.


Its a definite improvement thats for sure.


----------



## WhiteLionR

Finally, a photo...:










-Theo.


----------



## bart_us

Looks like superSeiko 
Price grow up


----------



## Tickstart

They realize it's ugly, but why don't they just get rid of it? "SEIKO" is fine.

Oh god.. :'( RIP SKX


----------



## royalenfield

JimmyMack75 said:


> I think Omega Snoopy and Oris Star Wars are kitsch and cheesy too. Not ignorance, just taste.


Shall i remind you all of the Rolex Domino's Pizza!?!

Long live the Gundam LE... love the Tunas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royalenfield

ahonobaka said:


> Thank fark someone finally said it!


Amen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royalenfield

WhiteLionR said:


> Finally, a photo...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Theo.


So this would be new SKX009 Pepsi?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

Nice minimal dial, if that's real. Logo looks a bit weird, but blue sunburst ftw


----------



## yonsson

The dealer with #426 will get a beat down. 
Notice how the bezel isn’t lumed by the way.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

WhiteLionR said:


> Finally, a photo...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Theo.


Seiko finally decides to bring back that fancy cursive 'Automatic' text, and they plaster it on a watch that already has the sport-styled '5' logo? Doesn't mesh very well I feel. Should've used a more versatile font for the 'Automatic' text. Not sure how I feel about the missing lume pip, or the bezel not being fully indexed.

Other than that it does look decent, mostly due to inheriting the good looks of its SKX ancestor. Thoughts on whether it will use the 7S26 or the 4R36?


----------



## Snaggletooth

A backward step and no improvement on the SKX. It's a 'No' from me.



WhiteLionR said:


> Finally, a photo...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Theo.


----------



## huangcjz

chriscentro said:


> probably price increase with the new logo....





bart_us said:


> Looks like superSeiko
> Price grow up


No, it will be cheaper than the current SKX, because the water resistance will be lowered from 200 m to 100 m, as it will have a display case-back, like current SEIKO 5 SPORTS models.



Cobia said:


> I dont buy seiko 5's so it doesnt effect me either way but it looks better than the shield, at least the shield is gone.
> This does look a little modern though, dont really know what i think about it.


The 5/S outlines a shield.



yonsson said:


> The dealer with #426 will get a beat down.
> Notice how the bezel isn't lumed by the way.


Ah, so that's why it's been so long before images leaked out, and this image is real. I wonder why they didn't just put a box over the number? I had my doubts due to the older-style type-face used for the "Automatic" text and the lack of any water resistance rating on the dial, and day-date rather than date-only. So not ISO compliant due to the un-lumed bezel? Looks like the SEIKO logo might be applied, but the new "5" shield might not be. Looks like it might possibly have applied indices as well?



OmegaTom said:


> Seiko finally decides to bring back that fancy cursive 'Automatic' text, and they plaster it on a watch that already has the sport-styled '5' logo? Doesn't mesh very well I feel. Should've used a more versatile font for the 'Automatic' text. Not sure how I feel about the missing lume pip, or the bezel not being fully indexed.
> 
> Other than that it does look decent, mostly due to inheriting the good looks of its SKX ancestor. Thoughts on whether it will use the 7S26 or the 4R36?


Yes, that struck me as odd as well. It will definitely use a 4R movement - it's said to have hacking and hand-winding. I had thought that it would use a date-only 4R35, though. Perhaps there will be both day-and-date and date-only variations? It would be nice to have options, for people who want one or the other.


----------



## v1triol

WhiteLionR said:


> Finally, a photo...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Theo.


Source?


----------



## v1triol

yonsson said:


> Notice how the bezel isn't lumed by the way.


A lumed bezel pip was part of ISO-diver certification.
Once WR has dropped down to WR100 - there was no point is keeping a lumed pip in a stock insert.
I do not mind it, as the insert usually is the first thing to be modded


----------



## Rocat

yonsson said:


> The dealer with #426 will get a beat down.
> Notice how the bezel isn't lumed by the way.


I wonder if Seiko will dispense some Hulk "Beat Down" on the Dealer. lol


----------



## Kohe321

WhiteLionR said:


> Finally, a photo...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Theo.


----------



## yonsson

...


----------



## valuewatchguy

10 years of SKX death rumors finally come true? 

But like the discontinued SARBs there is likely a couple years of inventory to use up before we quite seeing them readily available.

What's going to be interesting is for people buying modded watches .....will they be buying a base Seiko SKX or Seiko 5? Will it matter? How will that affect used values? 

I'd like to see all the new colors of the new Seiko 5KX versions 


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

valuewatchguy said:


> What's going to be interesting is for people buying modded watches .....will they be buying a base Seiko SKX or Seiko 5? Will it matter? How will that affect used values?


They should be able to tell easily from the case-back, from whether it's a solid or display one, no? And if the mid-case is the same, then it doesn't matter anyway - if it comes with a solid case-back swapped from another watch, it should be capable of 200 m water resistance, like that Subaru 360 Limited Edition, even if it originally came with a display case-back rated to 100 m.


----------



## Semper

Are those real pics? Or is it another April's fools news?


----------



## luth_ukail

i hope Seiko is just being playful. i admire the skx due to its overall package. if this is the watered down version then im just gonna get the 007/009 before its really gone. damn what a waste. 

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD

I'm tempted to go buy an SKX now, but current stocks will probably outlast human existence.


----------



## Kohe321

If this is accurate, then it's a sad day for the SKX-lineage.

"Automatic" written in pretty cursive, and gone is the depth rating and the distinctive and now classic "Diver's"-print in orange. The "toolwatch"-vibe is mostly gone. And, the new Seiko 5-logo looks like a joke. Anyone who disliked the old shield-style for looking too immature can now look forward to having the Superman-logo on the dial. Gee, that's just swell, mister!

They managed to make the SKX bland and dull looking. Talk about castrating one of the coolest and most iconic tool-watches in their lineup.

... But at least the chapter ring is aligned.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Kohe321 said:


> If this is accurate, then it's a sad day for the SKX-lineage.
> 
> "Automatic" written in pretty cursive, and gone is the depth rating and the distinctive and now classic "Diver's"-print in orange. The "toolwatch"-vibe is mostly gone.


Yeah but it isn't a tool watch or a "Diver's" watch, it's a Seiko 5 'sports' watch. The SKX was an ISO-compliant diver, this isn't. You are free to mourn the loss of the SKX, but you can't criticize this for not being something that it isn't meant to be.


----------



## Kohe321

JoeOBrien said:


> Yeah but it isn't a tool watch or a "Diver's" watch, it's a Seiko 5 'sports' watch. The SKX was an ISO-compliant diver, this isn't. *You are free to mourn the loss of the SKX, but you can't criticize this for not being something that it isn't meant to be.*


Yes I can, because it's meant to be the successor to the SKX007/9. To make it a lowly Seiko 5 sports model is to effectively _end _the SKX-line of toolwatches. So in other words, I _can_ fairly criticize this, as it's not just some new standalone Seiko 5 sports watch, but _the _watch that Seiko appears to intend as the heir to the SKX-line. And when judged on these premises, it utterly blows.


----------



## huangcjz

Kohe321 said:


> Yes I can, because it's meant to be the successor to the SKX007/9. To make it a lowly Seiko 5 sports model is to effectively _end _the SKX-line of toolwatches. So in other words, I _can_ fairly criticize this, as it's not just some new standalone Seiko 5 sports watch, but _the _watch that Seiko appears to intend as the heir to the SKX-line. And judging it on this premise, it utterly blows.


We already have that in the SRP777 6306/9 re-issues.


----------



## Kohe321

huangcjz said:


> We already have that in the SRP777 6306/9 re-issues.


No, not at all. Completely different watch/design with its own history.


----------



## huangcjz

Kohe321 said:


> No, not at all. Completely different watch/design with its own history.


The slim-case 6309-729X replaced the cushion-cased 6309-704X part-way through its production history. The 6309 was then replaced by the 7002, which was then replaced by the SKX, which was then replaced by SEIKO going back retro to the 6306/9 cushion-case design. The true successor to the SEIKO main-line 200 m ISO divers' watch will probably come when the SRP777 etc. is replaced by SEIKO going back to the slim-case in 20 years' time, if the SKX's life-span is anything to go by.


----------



## Kohe321

huangcjz said:


> The slim-case 6309-729X replaced the cushion-cased 6309-704X part-way through its production history. The 6309 was then replaced by the 7002, which was then replaced by the SKX, which was then replaced by SEIKO going back retro to the 6306/9 cushion-case design. The true successor to the SEIKO main-line 200 m ISO divers' watch will probably come when the SRP777 etc. is replaced by SEIKO going back to the slim-case in 20 years' time, if the SKX's life-span is anything to go by.


Thanks for the history lesson, but I know.

There is no argument here. The SKX has a distinct design (obviously) that has earned its own notoriety and icon-status as a real divers toolwatch. The fact that its history is intertwined with the 6309 has no relevance to this fact. Seiko castrating this lineage by continuing it as a Seiko 5 sports watch is just sad. That's my entire point.

I can hardly believe I have to explain this. Any further back and forth on how legitimate this criticism is might in fact set the record as the least interesting debate ever.

Anyway, glad I have my old SKX009. It just cemented its place in the collection even more.


----------



## Tickstart

Yeah if you don't own an SKX yet, now's the time to get it for sure. And the "DIVER'S 200m" is red, not orange, at least on the 007.
Funnily enough, the untarnished SKX dial (RIP) was the best looking SEIKO had up until this point. No Prospex:s, just a clean 2-1 liner. Or 2-2 for the J-versions. And 1-2 for the american models.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Tickstart said:


> the "DIVER'S 200m" is red, not orange, at least on the 007.


'DIVER'S 200m' on my 007 is orange.


----------



## NocturnalWatch

^^ Exactly, it's orange, not red. My SKX007 with red stitches on the strap. Difference is clearly visible.








Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

NocturnalWatch said:


> ^^ Exactly, it's orange, not red. My SKX007 with red stitches on the strap. Difference is clearly visible.
> View attachment 14042697
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Maybe we got LE SKX007s?!


----------



## brandon\

WhiteLionR said:


> Finally, a photo...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Theo.


Haha haha. I feel like this is karma for everybody bellyaching and moaning about the Prospex X.

...

The internet:



> The Prospex X looks sooooooo stupid.


Seiko:



>


----------



## Tickstart

Alright guys, you're right. It's a very dark shade of orange.
Perhaps it's the smallishness of the text and the dark dial that makes it look red sometimes.


----------



## JoeOBrien

It's red on the J and orange on the K. ;D


----------



## yonsson

Kohe321 said:


> Yes I can, because it's meant to be the successor to the SKX007/9. To make it a lowly Seiko 5 sports model is to effectively _end _the SKX-line of toolwatches. So in other words, I _can_ fairly criticize this, as it's not just some new standalone Seiko 5 sports watch, but _the _watch that Seiko appears to intend as the heir to the SKX-line. And when judged on these premises, it utterly blows.


This is all old news for those who follow this thread. We have already concluded 100m WR, 4R, skx case and non ISO6425. It's sad that they downgrade the most affordable automatic diver's watch in the business after 25 years to a non diver, I'll I've you that, but it's not like this is "news" just because we get a picture. We all knew this would come. I bet you most people won't mind when all the models are official, there will be a model for everyone. If you want a ISO-diver, then there are plenty to choose from. These models will also be cheaper than the skx-line, so that's a plus.


----------



## Tickstart

Haha remember all the threads fantasizing about what SEIKO should do to upgrade the SKX? Put a 4r in it etc. Well, that day has finally come. I rest my case with my closing plead "don't mend what ain't broken".


----------



## Impulse

Snaggletooth said:


> Tickstart said:
> 
> 
> 
> the "DIVER'S 200m" is red, not orange, at least on the 007.
> 
> 
> 
> 'DIVER'S 200m' on my 007 is orange.
> View attachment 14042607
Click to expand...

Correct. Its Orange. It's always been Orange.

Lol @ "red" comment. Only the fakes used Red text.

Mine is a little faded.....Caribbean Sun and over a decade of wear ftw.


----------



## rcorreale

NocturnalWatch said:


> ^^ Exactly, it's orange, not red. My SKX007 with red stitches on the strap. Difference is clearly visible.
> View attachment 14042697
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


I would say (from personal experience), it's neither red nor orange, but "rust".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Tickstart said:


> Alright guys, you're right. It's a very dark shade of orange.
> Perhaps it's the smallishness of the text and the dark dial that makes it look red sometimes.


It's orange. Not a very dark shade of orange. Just orange.
The smallishness of the text and the dark dial don't make it look red sometimes. Perhaps because it's orange.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

So is it red or orange? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohe321

Orange is made by mixing red and yellow, so technically there's red in it. There's probably many pictures out there with bad color grading that make it look more red than it looks in real life.


----------



## 99watches

brandon\ said:


> WhiteLionR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a photo...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Theo.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha haha. I feel like this is karma for everybody bellyaching and moaning about the Prospex X.
> 
> ...
> 
> The internet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Prospex X looks sooooooo stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seiko:
Click to expand...

....this is an absolute travesty. Speechless at how disgustingly atrocious this is, my god....


----------



## bart_us

huangcjz said:


> No, it will be cheaper than the current SKX, because the water resistance will be lowered from 200 m to 100 m, as it will have a display case-back, like current SEIKO 5.


Like SARB065 has 6R15 and SARY125 has 4R35
Worse is better.


----------



## 99watches

JoeOBrien said:


> Kohe321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this is accurate, then it's a sad day for the SKX-lineage.
> 
> "Automatic" written in pretty cursive, and gone is the depth rating and the distinctive and now classic "Diver's"-print in orange. The "toolwatch"-vibe is mostly gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but it isn't a tool watch or a "Diver's" watch, it's a Seiko 5 'sports' watch. The SKX was an ISO-compliant diver, this isn't. You are free to mourn the loss of the SKX, but you can't criticize this for not being something that it isn't meant to be.
Click to expand...

Whatever it is, it's an abomination whether you compare to the SKX or not. Horrible, absolute garbage. Seiko has for sure lost their way and I'm not a fan of the new branding for their GS products either. And this is coming from a Seiko collector, not a hater.


----------



## Impulse

Double post FTL


----------



## Impulse

New SKX looks good IMO.

The 5 badge is a strange choice, I'll admit.

Other than that, I'm not seeing what the gripes are about. True, the SKX has been downgraded from a Diver to a 100m sportswatch, but frankly, very few of us on here who own SKX's actually use them for diving. For most everyday usage (inclusive of swimming), 100m WR is MORE than adequate.

So therefore, the gripe in essence (other than, I assume, the "cool factor" about complaining about Seiko in this thread) is that it's no longer a dive watch IN NAME.

So?

As others have aptly pointed out, the Turtle continues that entry-level diver line for Seiko.

Of course, you could argue that the Turtle costs alot more than the SKX ever did - true! But the SKX007/9 has always been a grey-market import for non-asian markets, as it was never officially sold here. An import, that sold at heavy discounts.

The actual USDM releases, such as the SKX175 and 173 sold at higher prices IIRC, closer to the Turtle's current prices (at discount). So from that standpoint, the Turtle seems more in line with the continuation of the entry level divewatch lineage.

Lastly, I believe the SKX was always part of the Seiko 5 line, since some of them came shipped with "5" tags.
https://sg.carousell.com/p/（wts-wtt）lnib-seiko-skx011j1-187516544/












Kohe321 said:


> Orange is made by mixing red and yellow, so technically there's red in it. There's probably many pictures out there with bad color grading that make it look more red than it looks in real life.


Well folks who actually own SKX's will know that it's more orange than red.

Which makes me wonder about those commenting/unsure what colour it is (assuming no colour blindness).

Maybe they don't actually own any SKXs of their own, and just recycle pics from other people's posts


----------



## HiroNakamoron

Don't really get why people keep bashing on it... Am I the only one who think it's actually not that bad?


----------



## huangcjz

I don't think it's that bad either - it's not _that_ different, to be honest. People were asking for a hacking and hand-winding version, and now they'll get it. Not everyone will always be happy with type-face and text choices etc. - you can never please everyone on that front, but for me it's not such a big deal.

Also notice the Oyster-style bracelet, as SEIKO use more commonly now, as opposed to the current SKX's Jubilee-style bracelet.

RRP of the SKX replacement is said to be around 10,000 Thai baht, which seems high upon first conversion to other currencies, but remember that the RRP of the SKX is also much higher than its street price. It's been said by at least 2 separate sources that the SKX replacement will be cheaper than the SKX, so I'm sure that its actual street price will drop to lower than the SKX's after the initial rush of newness has worn off, probably to similar to other SEIKO 5 SPORTS models.


----------



## Impulse

huangcjz said:


> I don't think it's that bad either - it's not _that_ different, to be honest. People were asking for a hacking and hand-winding version, and now they'll get it.
> 
> RRP of the SKX replacement is said to be around 10,000 Thai baht, which seems high upon first conversion to other currencies, but remember that the RRP of the SKX is also much higher than its street price. It's been said by at least 2 separate sources that the SKX replacement will be cheaper than the SKX, so I'm sure that its actual street price will drop to lower than the SKX's after the initial rush of newness has worn off.


True - folks are comparing MSRPs of the new version to the heavily discounted prices of the older version.

For reference, the SKX173/175 (in the US Market) had MSRPs of around 450-475 USD if memory serves.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I never gave a hoot about the skx really and I thought I was glad to see a change in the Seiko 5 logo...but once you see ot on a watch, it feels off. It looks especially odd with the different fonts, the cursive Automatic in particular.
As for 200m wr, who cares. Im not going diving anytime soon and if I am I am certainly not going without a dive computer or down to any significant depths. I will take the hacking over wr.


----------



## Seabee1

the most amazing thing about all of this is that no one seems to be questioning the authenticity of this image or the fact itself. One pic, offered up by a heretofore non-participatory member and the pic itself isn't even a photograph but a CAD drawing at best. Slap my face and call me Francis if this turns out to be fact but it's got 'fake news' all over it


----------



## Rocat

huangcjz said:


> I don't think it's that bad either - it's not _that_ different, to be honest. People were asking for a hacking and hand-winding version, and now they'll get it. Not everyone will always be happy with type-face and text choices etc. - you can never please everyone on that front, but for me it's not such a big deal.
> 
> Also notice the Oyster-style bracelet, as SEIKO use more commonly now, as opposed to the current SKX's Jubilee-style bracelet.
> 
> RRP of the SKX replacement is said to be around 10,000 Thai baht, which seems high upon first conversion to other currencies, but remember that the RRP of the SKX is also much higher than its street price. It's been said by at least 2 separate sources that the SKX replacement will be cheaper than the SKX, so I'm sure that its actual street price will drop to lower than the SKX's after the initial rush of newness has worn off, probably to similar to other SEIKO 5 SPORTS models.


My uneducated deduction makes me think that it will be in line with the likes of the Mini Monsters like the SRP481/483. Here in the US of A those sell for around $150-$160. I doubt it will be in the lower end of the Seiko 5 range of the $130's. Besides don't most owners (in this crazy world of watch collecting) talk of and actually mod their SKX007/009's anyway. So what does it matter what it looks like in stock form. The modder's will change the dial, the bezel, hands, and now they might add a solid caseback.


----------



## huangcjz

Seabee1 said:


> the most amazing thing about all of this is that no one seems to be questioning the authenticity of this image or the fact itself. One pic, offered up by a heretofore non-participatory member and the pic itself isn't even a photograph but a CAD drawing at best. Slap my face and call me Francis if this turns out to be fact but it's got 'fake news' all over it


What is there to question about the image? We know from other sources before the image leaked who have seen the actual watch at Baselworld and described it from that that it'll use the same mid-case as the current SKX, that it'll have hacking and hand-winding (hence a 4R movement), 100 m water resistance (and hence not ISO-certified), a display case-back, a cheaper price than the current SKX, and will have the new SEIKO 5 branding. The new SEIKO 5 branding is real - it's been registered as a trademark in many countries globally, and can be found and verified on a public database by anyone: https://www.tmdn.org/tmview/welcome (search for "SEIKO", and then click on the column header for the column where it lists the date until the list is sorted by most recent.)

The dial markers don't look that different from the current SKX on this model. So the only thing we didn't know before this image leaked is the type-face used for the "Automatic" print on the dial, which is something that SEIKO has used before. If that turns out to be inaccurate, then that's a very minor detail. Most image leaks, like the pre-Baselworld ones, were catalogue images.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

Seabee1 said:


> the most amazing thing about all of this is that no one seems to be questioning the authenticity of this image or the fact itself. One pic, offered up by a heretofore non-participatory member and the pic itself isn't even a photograph but a CAD drawing at best. Slap my face and call me Francis if this turns out to be fact but it's got 'fake news' all over it


The only thing I find sus about the image is that I don't see any movement/dial number nomenclature down the bottom of the dial.


----------



## mefuzzy

huangcjz said:


> What is there to question about the image? We know from other sources before the image leaked who have seen the actual watch at Baselworld and described it from that that it'll use the same mid-case as the current SKX, that it'll have hacking and hand-winding (hence a 4R movement), 100 m water resistance (and hence not ISO-certified), a display case-back, a cheaper price than the current SKX, and will have the new SEIKO 5 branding. The new SEIKO 5 branding is real - it's been registered as a trademark in many countries globally, and can be found and verified on a public database by anyone: https://www.tmdn.org/tmview/welcome (search for "SEIKO", and then click on the column header for the column where it lists the date until the list is sorted by most recent.)
> 
> The dial markers don't look that different from the current SKX on this model. So the only thing we didn't know before this image leaked is the type-face used for the "Automatic" print on the dial, which is something that SEIKO has used before. If that turns out to be inaccurate, then that's a very minor detail. Most image leaks, like the pre-Baselworld ones, were catalogue images.


My only question is about the timing. There was no leak until someone leaked the new logo, the suddenly there was one.

Feels as if they couldn't release anything because they knew there was a new logo but did not know what logo it was until that trademark leak.

Follow me @jimmy.tjv


----------



## huangcjz

OmegaTom said:


> The only thing I find sus about the image is that I don't see any movement/dial number nomenclature down the bottom of the dial.


This isn't uncommon for SEIKO's press renderings/images - see these official images from Baselworld this year for the PROSPEX Automatic field watches, the SLA033/SBDX031, Arnies, STO Turtle and Samurai, Sumos, all of the PRESAGE models apart from the Arita porcelain dial models and the SPB091 and SSA392, and the last 3 of the ladies' Grand Seikos, though not the first 2 ladies Grand Seikos, the first 4 of the 10 Astron models, and the SSA399 Premier, though not for the other models: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/23/baselworld-2019-announcement-complete-seiko-models

vs. e.g. the actual Sumo III in the metal, which albeit a prototype, does have it: https://www.fratellowatches.com/new-seiko-sumo-prospex-diver-review/

And last year for the Turtle and Samurai STOs, but not the Solar chronograph: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2018/3/24/baselworld-2018-releases-prospex-save-the-ocean


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

Putting my crappy editing skills to work, a mockup of what it would look like with the 'Automatic' text removed and the '5' logo moved to the lower half of the dial.







If they want to add the 'Automatic' scripting, they should've used the same font as seen on the SKX 'Automatic' scripting.


----------



## Seabee1

I would expect to see a legit image is all. The one posted is not a photo or if it is it's about a 4th iteration but still looks fake. And the logo and image was posted on another thread here and not a single respondent mentioned that they had heard about this change, so it's new to more than just me


----------



## jmai

Lol @ everyone kneejerk reacting to another bad Seiko product image. Have any of you learned yet that their product photography is absolute garbage? I'm 100% positive it'll look fine once real life photos are published.

I'm down for that oyster bracelet too. Sign me up.


----------



## 52hurtz

Agree, the mod community should love this - a cheaper SKX that already has a 4R. The diver rating is void once you open them anyway.

If they made a proper update, you’d all be complaining about the X anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Seabee1 said:


> I would expect to see a legit image is all. The one posted is not a photo or if it is it's about a 4th iteration but still looks fake. And the logo and image was posted on another thread here and not a single respondent mentioned that they had heard about this change, so it's new to more than just me


Look how crappy these pre-Baselworld leaked images are, yet they all turned out to be true (the latest one, which is an actual photo, comes from Baselworld itself):  https://www.instagram.com/seikoleaks/


----------



## mi6_

I don’t get why people are so upset about the SKX re-issue under the Seiko 5 line. The SKX has been around for over 20 years (~1996). Its using an old, outdated movement with no hacking or hand winding. The only attraction of this watch was they could be had for cheap on the Internet. All the new Seiko divers released in the last few years blow the SKX out of the water with fit/finish. It’s a great watch but it’s not a Rolex Submariner. Other Seiko’s like this have come and gone and will continue to do so in the future. Nothing lasts for ever.

The new one is almost the same except loses ISO6425 certification to be an actual divers watch. How many of you actually dive anyhow? The display caseback is cool for someone getting into automatic watches and I honestly like the new Seiko 5 logo better than the old one. And as others have stated there will be a ton of existing mods done to these with existing parts (caseback, crystals, bezels, inserts, bracelets etc.). The biggest and best upgrade is a hacking/handwinding 4R36.

So let’s stop the doom and gloom talk. If you don’t like it buy an SKX007/009 before the prices start skyrocketing. They’ll likely be available for a few years anyhow. When you guys see all the colour variations they’ll offer on the new Seiko 5 SKX you’ll all be loosing your minds!


----------



## backarelli

Monster up to Prospex 
SKX down to 5 series 

.....blah....

Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## DarthVedder

mi6_ said:


> I don't get why people are so upset about the SKX re-issue under the Seiko 5 line. &#8230;.


New to the forum, they are always upset by everything Seiko does


----------



## Godfather111

I'm grateful just for the 4R36 movement if it's true. I'm eager to see the black one / new SKX007, will just swap out the dial and the bezel anyway for a mod project.


----------



## yonsson

Impulse said:


> New SKX looks good IMO.
> Other than that, I'm not seeing what the gripes are about. True, the SKX has been downgraded from a Diver to a 100m sportswatch, but frankly, very few of us on here who own SKX's actually use them for diving. For most everyday usage (inclusive of swimming), 100m WR is MORE than adequate.
> 
> So therefore, the gripe in essence (other than, I assume, the "cool factor" about complaining about Seiko in this thread) is that it's no longer a dive watch IN NAME.


I still think it's stupid to end a 25 year production of a ISO6425 diver's watch and replace it with a non diver. They could have just replaced the 7s with a 4R and be done with it for another ten years.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> 100 m water resistance (and hence not ISO-certified)


ISO6425 only requires 100m WR, but SEIKOs internal requirement is 200m for diver's watches. The lack of lume on the bezel however, means it's not a diver's watch, since that's a 6425 requirement.

Just to add: It's of course ISO2281 certifies, which is the certification for water resistant (non diver's) watches.


----------



## WhiteLionR

v1triol said:


> Source?


Hey, a decent reporter won't reveal his sources, right...? :-x :-d

Anyway, today I found 2 more images, and put them all together:










These were posted in a local (public) watch forum on 3/19 and 4/02. I'm just reposting them from there.
I'm sorry I'm not allowed to post links yet, but I can assure you they're there. You can pm me, if you're still interested.
Obviously, they are printed renderings, scanned from catalogues, but they are legit.
The OP said he had the information from an AD. They will be released in August, under the "Elite Series".
Location of the OP is unknown. If I have more information, I'll get back to you. -Theodore.


----------



## MagicMop

WhiteLionR said:


> Hey, a decent reporter won't reveal his sources, right...? :-x :-d
> 
> Anyway, today I found 2 more images, and put them all together


That green one looks pretty cool! If the case is identical to the SKX007 then this sounds like a net positive when you take the upgraded movement into account. For me, the lack of ISO rating takes some of the stress out of swapping out crystals etc - you can't void ISO cert if it was never there in the first place!  I even rather like the "5" logo.

I'm interested for sure!


----------



## luth_ukail

whoa look at the green! take that turtle. lol

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk

Cheaper and hopefully smaller.


----------



## huangcjz

Toshk said:


> Cheaper and hopefully smaller.


Some of us might hope so, but apparently it uses exactly the same mid-case as the existing SKX007/009 etc.. So at least we can be grateful that it's not any larger, unlike a lot of the watches now-a-days!

I wonder if there'll also be a similar replacement for the SKX013/015 soon? I hope so. I guess it could be the Mini/Baby Turtle, but that's a lot closer in size appearance-wise (at 42.3 mm in diameter, actually even slightly bigger in diameter) to the 42 mm SKX007/009, even if its lug-to-lug distance is the same as the 38 mm diameter SKX013/015's.


----------



## royalenfield

OmegaTom said:


> Putting my crappy editing skills to work, a mockup of what it would look like with the 'Automatic' text removed and the '5' logo moved to the lower half of the dial.
> View attachment 14043757
> 
> If they want to add the 'Automatic' scripting, they should've used the same font as seen on the SKX 'Automatic' scripting.


That looks a loooot better... well done.. Seiko should hire you as a designer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse

yonsson said:


> Impulse said:
> 
> 
> 
> New SKX looks good IMO.
> Other than that, I'm not seeing what the gripes are about. True, the SKX has been downgraded from a Diver to a 100m sportswatch, but frankly, very few of us on here who own SKX's actually use them for diving. For most everyday usage (inclusive of swimming), 100m WR is MORE than adequate.
> 
> So therefore, the gripe in essence (other than, I assume, the "cool factor" about complaining about Seiko in this thread) is that it's no longer a dive watch IN NAME.
> 
> 
> 
> I still think it's stupid to end a 25 year production of a ISO6425 diver's watch and replace it with a non diver. They could have just replaced the 7s with a 4R and be done with it for another ten years.
Click to expand...

I contend that the Turtle is the functional successor to the SKX.

Yes one could argue about case shape and lineage blah blah....but the Turtle currently stands as the entry level AUTO Prospex Dive Watch.

Looking at a 777 and a 007, and to me, the similarities are obvious.

Additionally, with the Turtle now being a global release (as opposed to the 007/009 which was technically an Asian market release), with presumably good sales nos., Seiko may not see the need for a cheaper ISO auto diver.

Folks need to stop clinging on to the SKX like a child to a comforter-blanket.

It's dead.

It was destined to cease production.

Move on.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

99watches said:


> ....this is an absolute travesty. Speechless at how disgustingly atrocious this is, my god....


Sarcasm detected...


----------



## patr1ckd

Kohe321 said:


> No, not at all. Completely different watch/design with its own history.


And...SRP777 is already discontinued. Not really a successor if they aren't making it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

patr1ckd said:


> And...SRP777 is already discontinued. Not really a successor if they aren't making it.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


 Technically not discontinued, but now it's JDM with kanji day wheel. Model SBDY015.


----------



## patr1ckd

59yukon01 said:


> Technically not discontinued, but now it's JDM with kanji day wheel. Model SBDY015.


True and agreed. But it's hard to replace the SKX -- the most popular entry level dive watch of the last 20 years -- with a JDM model of limited distribution.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

patr1ckd said:


> True and agreed. But it's hard to replace the SKX -- the most popular entry level dive watch of the last 20 years -- with a JDM model of limited distribution.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Wasn't referring to a SKX replacement, but rather the SRP777.


----------



## hedd

I am not mad or anything, but they are meticulously taking away all of the high spec, high value, entry level mechanicals. 

SARB, SKX, and turtle are all that brought me to the brand, and all I'm really interested in.


----------



## patr1ckd

59yukon01 said:


> Wasn't referring to a SKX replacement, but rather the SRP777.


Right, my original response was regarding someone's claim that the SRP777 was a replacement for SKX. My point was that it can't be a replacement because it's discontinued (technically not but JDM is not full distribution).

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

patr1ckd said:


> Right, my original response was regarding someone's claim that the SRP777 was a replacement for SKX. My point was that it can't be a replacement because it's discontinued (technically not but JDM is not full distribution).
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


What do you mean? The SRP777 was replaced _in Japan for the Japanese market only_ with the SBDY015, where the only difference is the Kanji-English day wheel, but it's otherwise the same watch. The SRP777 is still made for and available in all other markets around the world, which far outnumbers the number of watches made for Japan.


----------



## patr1ckd

huangcjz said:


> What do you mean? The SRP777 was replaced _in Japan for the Japanese market only_ with the SBDY015, where the only difference is the Kanji-English day wheel, but it's otherwise the same watch. The SRP777 is still made for and available in all other markets around the world, which far outnumbers the number of watches made for Japan.


My understanding was that the SRP777 (not SBDY015 JDM version) was discontinued. If that's not true, then I stand corrected.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse

huangcjz said:


> patr1ckd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, my original response was regarding someone's claim that the SRP777 was a replacement for SKX. My point was that it can't be a replacement because it's discontinued (technically not but JDM is not full distribution).
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? The SRP777 was replaced _in Japan for the Japanese market only_ with the SBDY015, where the only difference is the Kanji-English day wheel, but it's otherwise the same watch. The SRP777 is still made for and available in all other markets around the world, which far outnumbers the number of watches made for Japan.
Click to expand...

I used the SRP777 as an example of the similarities/traits.

My point was that the Turtle continues that line of affordable divers. They are even in the same MSRP bracket as the SKX.

Yes. MSRP- as in, what Seiko thinks they should have been priced at.

If memory serves, the MSRP on the USDM SKX175/A35 was around 450-475 USD.

This is *exactly * in line with the MSRP of Turtles nowadays! The difference in price comes due to fewer/smaller discounts bring afforded to us nowadays on the Turtles.


----------



## huangcjz

Impulse said:


> I used the SRP777 as an example of the similarities/traits.
> 
> My point was that the Turtle continues that line of affordable divers. They are even in the same MSRP bracket.
> 
> If memory serves, the MSRP on the USDM SKX175/A35 was around 450-475 USD.
> 
> This is *exactly * in line with the MSRP of Turtles nowadays! The difference in price comes due to fewer/smaller discounts.


Well, yes, I'm sure that you realise from my post history in this thread that _I_ personally believe the same as you do on this matter.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Ive owned 5 SKX in the last 10 years........none stuck. Fit great. Didnt love the bracelet. Always wanted to swap to sapphire. ( After my experience with a monster that scratched much easier than any other higher end seiko hard lex that I have owned) Lume was okay but never Seiko's best effort. Various mods I saw were usually ugly. Movement accuracy was OK at best ; anywhere between 10 to 30 seconds A day. 

Over all it's a nice looking watch with good value and a tremendous gateway into the world of seiko dive watches. The 5KX update sounds like it won't change the value proposition, adds a better movement, but slightly less prestige by not being iso rated. The looks, the fit, and finishing all seem to be staying the same. 

I don't see a whole lot to complain about. 

I do wish I kept my SKXA35 from a collectability standpoint. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

patr1ckd said:


> And...SRP777 is already discontinued. Not really a successor if they aren't making it.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Seiko SRP777 is NOT discontinued.

Still available in Canada: https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1...atalogue_final_lores.pdf?14522907599725725842

And on the international Seiko Prospex website: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/srp777k1

The SRP777 was never available in Japan. Model SBDY015 is the JDM version released a year or two ago (with a better dial).


----------



## patr1ckd

mi6_ said:


> Seiko SRP777 is NOT discontinued.
> 
> Still available in Canada: https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1...atalogue_final_lores.pdf?14522907599725725842
> 
> And on the international Seiko Prospex website: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/srp777k1
> 
> The SRP777 was never available in Japan. Model SBDY015 is the JDM version released a year or two ago (with a better dial).


Thank you for the correction. Great info.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

hedd said:


> I am not mad or anything, but they are meticulously taking away all of the high spec, high value, entry level mechanicals.
> 
> SARB, SKX, and turtle are all that brought me to the brand, and all I'm really interested in.


Yup, this is exactly what they're doing as they've said in multiple outlets that they want to exit the lower end market and focus more on higher price points. Clearly they aren't getting rid of the Seiko 5's however, so at least they'll still serve the bare bones entry level (without the high specs).


----------



## huangcjz

Here we go:


So so far we’ve seen 13 of the 24 variants (these 12 plus the orange-dial one), including an all-blacked-out Street Series one on what looks to be a one-piece strap, another PVD one, another green model (darker olive green), one on a brown leather strap (“Specialist” model), and mesh bracelet options. I’m happy to see the mesh bracelet option - I don’t think I’ve seen one from SEIKO in a very long time (apart from Grand Seiko) - since it gives a part option to buy to use on other watches, too. Their Milanese mesh bracelets in the late 1960s and 1970s were very comfortable. Looks like they’re all divers’ watches so far - I was hoping that with so many variants that there might be other types of watch, too.

SSWR = watch head case is made out of Stainless Steel and is Water Resistant.

HCWR = watch head case has Hard Coating and is Water Resistant (for the black-cased models).

10 bar = 100 m water resistance.

HL = HardLex crystal, not that anyone would have expected anything else.

B/R = details of type of BRacelet, left blank where it comes on a different type of a strap other than a stainless steel bracelet of one sort or another. I assume that “Solid” means solid end-links.


----------



## mike_right

Very good looking pieces in that picture. 
Waiting more details about them. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## huangcjz

mike_right said:


> Very good looking pieces in that picture. Waiting more details about them. Thanks for sharing!


You're very welcome - but what more details are there to have that aren't already in the image, apart from the rest of the variant models? It confirms the 4R36 movement, 100 m water resistance, and see-through case-back. We already have an idea of availability and rough price, too.


----------



## Mmpaste

Ooh, maybe the chapter rings line up. I like the blue and I hope the oem jubilee still fits.


----------



## digivandig

Why only 10 bar?


----------



## JotaG

Incoming new SKXs 2019?


----------



## valuewatchguy

JotaG said:


> Incoming new SKXs 2019?


5KX

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

digivandig said:


> Why only 10 bar?


Due to their display case-back, and to make them cheaper than the SKX. You can have display case-backs which are resistant to higher pressure than 10 bar, but they would make the watch more expensive.



Mmpaste said:


> I hope the oem jubilee still fits.


It should do if these watches use the same mid-case as the current SKX.


----------



## huangcjz

JotaG said:


> Incoming new SKXs 2019?


Yes.



mi6_ said:


> Seiko SRP777 is NOT discontinued.
> 
> Still available in Canada: https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1...atalogue_final_lores.pdf?14522907599725725842
> 
> And on the international Seiko Prospex website: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/srp777k1
> 
> The SRP777 was never available in Japan. Model SBDY015 is the JDM version released a year or two ago (with a better dial).


May I ask how the dial is better? I haven't heard about this before.


----------



## allanzzz

Same case and same screw down crown?
Was about to say nay but but it looks pretty ok.

Sent from my MI PAD 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

I'm repulsed by these images, stop it! Sunburst dial, no one wants that! How can they do this to the SKX? And all of the people in this thread bashing it too, absolutely disgusting! No respect for the SEIKO diver's heritage. But it makes sense they downgraded it, it was too good.


----------



## HiroNakamoron

Tickstart said:


> I'm repulsed by these images, stop it! Sunburst dial, no one wants that! How can they do this to the SKX? And all of the people in this thread bashing it too, absolutely disgusting! No respect for the SEIKO diver's heritage. But it makes sense they downgraded it, it was too good.


Unfortunately, you don't represent everyone. At least not me.


----------



## Snaggletooth

HiroNakamoron said:


> *Fortunately*, you don't represent everyone. At least not me.


FIFY ;-)


----------



## Watch19

huangcjz said:


> Here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14045415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/XPrboj3
> 
> 
> So so far we've seen 13 of the 20+ variants (these 12 plus the orange-dial one), including an all-blacked-out Street Series one on what looks to be a one-piece strap, another PVD one, another green model (darker olive green), one on a brown leather strap ("Specialist" model), and mesh bracelet options. Looks like they're all divers' watches so far - I was hoping that with so many variants that there might be other types of watch, too.
> 
> SSWR = watch head case is made out of Stainless Steel and is Water Resistant.
> 
> HCWR = watch head case has Hard Coating and is Water Resistant (for the black-cased models).
> 
> 10 bar = 100 m water resistance.
> 
> HL = Hardlex crystal, not that anyone would have expected anything else.
> 
> B/R = details of type of bracelet, left blank where it comes on a different type of a strap other than a stainless steel bracelet of one sort or another. I assume that "Solid" means solid end-links.


Compared to the SKX's there's a lot to like here with many more plusses than minuses. Assuming the pricing stays close, this is a win. 
If you really want the 20 Bar ISO you have the time buy a new SKX007.
If the "5" really offends, I'm sure the aftermarket will have the older dials available for you to retrofit to your SRPD. Still cheaper than adding an 4R36 to your 200m SKX. 
Now how about an SPDR version of the SKX013 for us skinny folk?


----------



## huangcjz

Watch19 said:


> Compared to the SKX's there's a lot to like here with many more plusses than minuses. Assuming the pricing stays close, this is a win. Now how about an SPDR version of the SKX013 for us skinny folk?


RRP will be lower than the SKX's RRP, and the street price will probably be lower eventually once they're not so new, too. I also want a smaller version, too.

There are 24 variants, apparently.

With all the descriptions beginning with "S", (Sports, Specialist, Suits, Street), I wonder if these terms will be used in these watches' marketing to consumers?


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

Interesting range of variations. Not very keen on the design of that rubber strap though.

If prices do indeed settle below current SKX market prices, I think it'll be good value. I know some are content with the 7S26, but the 4R36 is such a necessary and major upgrade in my eyes. And the possibility of solid end-links is just extra icing on the cake. While the downgrade to 100m of water resistance does degrade it's diver heritage and icon status, 100m is still plenty for everyday use practically speaking. And since it's still using an SKX case, it shouldn't be too difficult to bring it back up to it's 200m rating with some modding.

If Seiko are actually going to the expense of providing the bracelet with solid end-links, I really do have to wonder how much they're saving by skipping the bezel lume pip. Combining that with the more minimalistic indexing makes the bezel look a bit sparse.


----------



## digivandig

huangcjz said:


> Due to their display case-back, and to make them cheaper than the SKX. You can have display case-backs which are resistant to higher pressure than 10 bar, but they would make the watch more expensive.


Ugh. Didn't notice that. Makes them less tool, more 5.


----------



## biscuit141

Drilled lugs would have been nice, but I guess that feature is for prospex divers now. Shouldn’t be too had to swap in a solid case back and pressure test to 200 meters. I hope they kept the screw down crown. I wonder if the indices are applied. Anyone know the release date?


----------



## yonsson

biscuit141 said:


> Drilled lugs would have been nice, but I guess that feature is for prospex divers now. Shouldn't be too had to swap in a solid case back and pressure test to 200 meters. I hope they kept the screw down crown. I wonder if the indices are applied. Anyone know the release date?


Pretty soon, May if I remember correctly. Ive got a blank skx-caseback I've planned to engrave, might come in handy.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> Pretty soon, May if I remember correctly. Ive got a blank skx-caseback I've planned to engrave, might come in handy.


I've heard one source say May, and another source say August - could be different in different markets, or the difference between announcement date and availability date. Which of the models has caught your eye? And how did you manage to get a blank SKX case-back? Is it just a normal OEM one which has had the usual stuff that's stamped on it machined/polished off?


----------



## v1triol

huangcjz said:


> Here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14045415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/XPrboj3
> 
> 
> So so far we've seen 13 of the 24 variants (these 12 plus the orange-dial one), including an all-blacked-out Street Series one on what looks to be a one-piece strap, another PVD one, another green model (darker olive green), one on a brown leather strap ("Specialist" model), and mesh bracelet options. I'm happy to see the mesh bracelet option - I don't think I've seen one from SEIKO in a very long time (apart from Grand Seiko) - since it gives a part option to buy to use on other watches, too. Their Milanese mesh bracelets in the late 1960s and 1970s were very comfortable. Looks like they're all divers' watches so far - I was hoping that with so many variants that there might be other types of watch, too.
> 
> SSWR = watch head case is made out of Stainless Steel and is Water Resistant.
> 
> HCWR = watch head case has Hard Coating and is Water Resistant (for the black-cased models).
> 
> 10 bar = 100 m water resistance.
> 
> HL = HardLex crystal, not that anyone would have expected anything else.
> 
> B/R = details of type of BRacelet, left blank where it comes on a different type of a strap other than a stainless steel bracelet of one sort or another. I assume that "Solid" means solid end-links.


I like it. 
Also, have an impression Seiko been monitoring "Post your mod" thread 
Quite curious what kind of coating was applied on the "street" model, as per a post-basel video dedicated to the new monster - its new bezel has a titanium carbide, which is really decent coating.


----------



## huangcjz

v1triol said:


> Also, have an impression Seiko been monitoring "Post your mod" thread


There are knock-offs of the SKX from China with 4R movements which have the white/contrasting-colour chapter rings taken after the SKXA53, SKXA54, and SKXA55 etc. which sell for about the price of a SEIKO 5 SPORTS watch - perhaps they've been selling well and stealing sales from SEIKO 5 SPORTS watches and the SKX, and SEIKO has taken notice and decided to cater for that market and price-point themselves, to not leave a void where there was one before?


----------



## v1triol

huangcjz said:


> There are knock-offs of the SKX from China with 4R movements which have the white/contrasting-colour chapter rings taken after the SKXA53, SKXA54, and SKXA55 etc. which sell for about the price of a SEIKO 5 SPORTS watch - perhaps they've been selling well and stealing sales from SEIKO 5 SPORTS watches and the SKX, and SEIKO has taken notice and decided to cater for that market and price-point themselves, to not leave a void where there was one before?


Could be, I have no idea mate, but it would have had sense so maybe it is true.
I was referring more to the sunburst dials, applied markers (which seems to be a case) and variety of the colours.

Do not really care about a lower WR, WR100 is still enough to cope with my personal best in diving.
Somehow do regret a transparent caseback, but the casebacks from the modern Seiko5's do match to a SKX case so that shouldn't be a problem to upgrate for a solid caseback with Seiko wave.

In overall, if the price truly will be lower - I shall be very happy with these new releases.


----------



## Seikogi

Re SKX & Seiko 5 Logo

I don't get Seiko sometimes. Why does a sports case watch as the SKX get a cursive "Automatic" font but some dressy Presage models don't?!

The old Daini and Suwa logos looked great and I also like how they did the Seiko 5 logo to match the design. Since that logo looks similar to the old Suwa & Daini logos they could also reintroduce them, would be nice.


----------



## huangcjz

Seikogi said:


> Re SKX & Seiko 5 Logo
> 
> I don't get Seiko sometimes. Why does a sports case watch as the SKX get a cursive "Automatic" font but some dressy Presage models don't?!
> 
> The old Daini and Suwa logos looked great and I also like how they did the Seiko 5 logo to match the design. Since that logo looks similar to the old Suwa & Daini logos they could also reintroduce them, would be nice.


Re: the choice of type-face not necessarily matching the type of watch, I don't understand either, though I do like this cursive script used for the "Automatic" on other watches where it fits better, which is a nice nod to SEIKO's history in that it actually comes from that used on SEIKO's first automatic watch, which actually used a movement of Swiss design which SEIKO licenced! It looks like it's from the 1950s, because it _is_ originally from the 1950s.

However, on your second point, all of SEIKO's mechanical watches and movements are made by SII/formerly Daini Seikosha now, and SEIKO EPSON/formerly Suwa Seikosha make quartz and Spring Drive watches and movements (I believe that SII still make some quartz movements, but that they're only used in third-party, non-SEIKO-branded watches). So you would end up with e.g. the King Seiko re-issue from the Historical Collection of the Year 2000 (which basically used a Suwa 56KS case design but with a Daini 52KS movement inside), the SLA017 62MAS re-issue, the SLA025 6159 re-issue, SLA033 6105-8110/9 re-issue, and any possible future 6105-8000/9, 6215, 6139, and 6138 (if mechanical rather than (mecha-)quartz) re-issues having a Daini logo on the dial, where they were originally Suwa products, which would be a bit incongruous! Maybe it would be a nice way to distinguish the re-issues from the originals, but I don't know how happy SEIKO EPSON would be to have a Daini logo on re-issues of what were originally Suwa products! (SEIKO EPSON still maintains a separate museum at their factory in Suwa which only contains Suwa Seikosha/SEIKO EPSON products in it, separate from the probably better-known but smaller SEIKO Museum in Tokyo.) (I guess it still wouldn't stick out as much as that massive space between "DIVER's" and "200m" they have on their dials, though! )


----------



## Impulse

digivandig said:


> Ugh. Didn't notice that. Makes them less tool, more 5.


What is this "tool" that I keep hearing about? "toolwatch"?

Aren't all watches "tools" that tell time?

How does a display caseback make a watch less "tool watch"?

Is the Hamilton Khaki less of a "tool watch" because it has one?



Seikogi said:


> Re SKX & Seiko 5 Logo
> 
> I don't get Seiko sometimes. Why does a sports case watch as the SKX get a cursive "Automatic" font but some dressy Presage models don't?!
> 
> The old Daini and Suwa logos looked great and I also like how they did the Seiko 5 logo to match the design. Since that logo looks similar to the old Suwa & Daini logos they could also reintroduce them, would be nice.


I thought people would have liked the cursive "Automatic", since it was featured on other sports watches like the Sumo, Alpinist etc.

I guess folks must find something to complain about.


----------



## Seikogi

huangcjz said:


> Re: the choice of type-face not necessarily matching the type of watch, I don't understand either, though I do like this cursive script used for the "Automatic" on other watches where it fits better, which is a nice nod to SEIKO's history in that it actually comes from that used on SEIKO's first automatic watch, which actually used a movement of Swiss design which SEIKO licenced! It looks like it's from the 1950s, because it _is_ originally from the 1950s.
> 
> However, on your second point, all of SEIKO's mechanical watches and movements are made by SII/formerly Daini now, and SEIKO EPSON/formerly Suwa make quartz and Spring Drive watches and movements (I believe that SII still make some quartz movements, but that they're only used in third-party, non-SEIKO-branded watches). So you would end up with e.g. the King Seiko re-issue from the Historical Collection of the Year 2000 (which basically used a Suwa 56KS design case but with a Daini 52KS movement inside), the SLA017 62MAS re-issue, the SLA025 6159 re-issue, SLA033 6105-8110/9 re-issue, and any possible future 6105-8000/9, 6215, 6139, and 6138 (if mechanical rather than (mecha-)quartz) re-issues having a Daini logo on the dial, where they were originally Suwa products, which would be a bit incongruous! Maybe it would be a nice way to distinguish the re-issues from the originals, but I don't know how happy SEIKO EPSON would be to have a Daini logo on re-issues of what were originally Suwa products! (SEIKO EPSON still maintains a separate museum at their factory in Suwa which only contains Suwa Seikosha/SEIKO EPSON products in it, separate from the probably better-known but smaller SEIKO Museum in Tokyo.) (I guess it still wouldn't stick out as much as that massive space between "DIVER's" and "200m" they have in their dials, though! )


well said!


----------



## Seikogi

Impulse said:


> I thought people would have liked the cursive "Automatic", since it was featured on other sports watches like the Sumo, Alpinist etc.
> 
> I guess folks must find something to complain about.


Not sure if you don't want to understand what I wrote or simply trolling.

I like the cursive "automatic" font, just not on a sports watches and we (hopefully) all agree that the new SKX looks like a sports watch.

E.g. I would prefer that the SARX055 has that exact font and vice versa.


----------



## Impulse

Seikogi said:


> Not sure if you don't want to understand what I wrote or simply trolling.
> 
> .


Yes.


----------



## huangcjz

Impulse said:


> What is this "tool" that I keep hearing about? "toolwatch"?
> 
> Aren't all watches "tools" that tell time?
> 
> How does a display caseback make a watch less "tool watch"?
> 
> Is the Hamilton Khaki less of a "tool watch" because it has one?
> 
> I thought people would have liked the cursive "Automatic", since it was featured on other sports watches like the Sumo, Alpinist etc.
> 
> I guess folks must find something to complain about.


Look, I understand your point about people who _only_ complain. But that doesn't mean that we can only say positive things about Seiko here. What's wrong with expressing not-universally-positive opinions? As long as we're balanced and also try to make an effort to mention and praise the good as well as what we might not personally like - and, of course, the manner in which it's done and the tone and language used matters too. We know that Seiko reads this thread, because they use it to remove the source of leaks, and remove posts about the leaks sometimes. How else are they meant to respond to their customers' wishes and change if they don't get a sense of our opinions, and constructive criticism? Seiko may be a large, slow ship, but I do see positive evidence of change, e.g. with them cleaning up their dials with less text on them. Sure, you can't please everyone, but our feedback helps them get closer to pleasing more of us, their customers, more of the time, with at least some things.


----------



## India Whiskey Charlie

huangcjz said:


> We already have an idea of availability and rough price, too.


I must have missed it. Where is this info?


----------



## huangcjz

India Whiskey Charlie said:


> I must have missed it. Where is this info?


Availability is somewhere between May to August, RRP will be around 10,000 Thai baht, which seems high when you convert the currency, but bear in mind that the RRP for the SKX is actually ~$450-499 USD. The SKX replacement is said to be cheaper than the current SKX, as you can see by the respective RRPs, so the street price of the new SKX should also be lower than the street price of the current SKX eventually, once its newness has worn off. I would expect its street price to eventually settle in a similar range to other SEIKO 5 SPORTS models.


----------



## MrDisco99

So they took the SKX, which is the direct successor of the 7002, and the slimline 6309 and 7548 before that... a proper tool watch with professional credibility... knocked the WR down to 100m in exchange for a see-through caseback and a cheaper bezel (but maybe kept the now unnecessary screw down crown)... and rebranded it as part of their affordable fashion watch brand, offering it in multiple colors and strap styles.

Pardon me for not celebrating.


----------



## irish0625

huangcjz said:


> Look how crappy these pre-Baselworld leaked images are, yet they all turned out to be true (the latest one, which is an actual photo, comes from Baselworld itself):  https://www.instagram.com/seikoleaks/


Yah but did that Instagram Handle actually leak these Seiko 5 photos?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

MrDisco99 said:


> So they took the SKX, a proper tool watch with professional credibility... knocked the WR down to 100m in exchange for a see-through caseback and a cheaper bezel...


It's an easy mod platform. It's easier and cheaper to swap the case-back out for a solid one and hence restore the 200 m water resistance, and swap the bezel insert out for a lumed one too, than to replace the 7S26 in the SKX with a 4R36. If you don't want to do that, I'm sure the SKX will still be available to buy for a while yet. All these colour variants give original SEIKO OEM parts which can be swapped, mixed and matched in mods. The straps are nice not just for these watches, but are a source of SEIKO OEM straps which can be ordered separately to be used on other watches. The only way to get an OEM SEIKO PVD black SKX case until now AFAIK was the SARB063 or wena wrist pro Limited Edition, which are both a lot more expensive than this will be.



irish0625 said:


> Yah but did that Instagram Handle actually leak these Seiko 5 photos?


No - but I don't know what the original source for either the images that that Instagram account released, or for these new SEIKO 5 SKX-replacement leaks is. They could be the same, or different. Regardless, we have multiple sources for these SKX-replacements now.


----------



## Dav25

I guess no drilled lugs i take it. That would also be un upgrade i would think & something many people would love.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse

MrDisco99 said:


> So they took the SKX, which is the direct successor of the 7002, and the slimline 6309 and 7548 before that... a proper tool watch with professional credibility... knocked the WR down to 100m in exchange for a see-through caseback and a cheaper bezel (but maybe kept the now unnecessary screw down crown)... and rebranded it as part of their *affordable fashion watch brand*, offering it in multiple colors and strap styles.
> 
> Pardon me for not celebrating.


So we're calling Seiko 5 a "fashion watch brand" now?

What has Seiko done in the 5 line to warrant such an insult? Most of their 5 and 5 sports watches, if nothing else, have been superb value-for-money offerings.

Yikes, the hatred is strong in this forum.


----------



## MrDisco99

Impulse said:


> So we're calling Seiko 5 a "fashion watch brand" now?
> 
> What has Seiko done in the 5 line to warrant such an insult? Most of their 5 and 5 sports watches, if nothing else, have been superb value-for-money offerings.
> 
> Yikes, the hatred is strong in this forum.


It's not meant as an insult. It's just what it is.


----------



## Cosmodromedary

This is very clever. They can now discontinue the real SKX, and with it taking position as the ISO rated granddaddy, it's collectability and legendary status is only enhanced. "That's nice... but I've got a REAL SKX" etc. Releasing a cheaper mass market version actually helps with their goal of increasing their brand prestige. Like how everyone homaging the submariner has only helped Rolex, an abundance of lower tier options tends to increase the perception of the real thing.


----------



## luth_ukail

Cosmodromedary said:


> This is very clever. They can now discontinue the real SKX, and with it taking position as the ISO rated granddaddy, it's collectability and legendary status is only enhanced. "That's nice... but I've got a REAL SKX" etc. Releasing a cheaper mass market version actually helps with their goal of increasing their brand prestige. Like how everyone homaging the submariner has only helped Rolex, an abundance of lower tier options tends to increase the perception of the real thing.


I actually feel that's the whole idea. but to think the masses are really responding to this is another thing... wow.. im surprised and overwhelmed with the release at the same time abit sad. But would u look at that green one. my gosh! im drooling !


----------



## MagicMop

luth_ukail said:


> But would u look at that green one. my gosh! im drooling !


Yeah, looks great! And since its not an ISO rated diver anymore, it won't be a faux pas to put it on a nice brown leather strap :-D


----------



## Seabee1

it ends, not with a bang but with a whimper


----------



## huangcjz

A higher-resolution close-up image of the all-blacked-out Street Series variant:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BwA3sY9HaCR/


----------



## joseph80

These are definitely not replacing the SKX. They are additional models much like the baby monsters didn't replace regular monsters. I can see an SKX update coming next year and this is Seiko's way of using up thousands of SKX cases.


----------



## Inscrutable

Whats the release date for this beauty?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Inscrutable said:


> Whats the release date for this beauty?


That's the first live photo that I've seen of it - it looks much better in the metal than in the press renderings. The post that leaked it on 1st April has been deleted, so I think it's still meant to be under embargo. Start of June, at least in Europe. European RRP is €1,200. It comes with an extra silicone strap in the box as well as on the stainless steel bracelet for that price. The colour scheme reminds me of one of those Grand Seiko quartz sports watches with the new case design with faceted lugs released last year. Don't know how many units it's limited to yet. There's also the SPB105, a non-Limited-Edition green MM200 (someone in this thread was wanting one of these recently IIRC), with what looks to be a sunburst dial and golden hands and markers, on stainless steel bracelet for €1,100, which arrives at the start of July.


----------



## andrea__81

MrDisco99 said:


> It's not meant as an insult. It's just what it is.


You have all the rights to be disappointed but the Seiko 5 line has nothing to do with so-called fashion watches . Unless we are just throwing random words around.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteLionR

huangcjz said:


> It's an easy mod platform. It's easier and cheaper to swap the case-back out for a solid one and hence restore the 200 m water resistance, and swap the bezel insert out for a lumed one too, than to replace the 7S26 in the SKX with a 4R36. If you don't want to do that, I'm sure the SKX will still be available to buy for a while yet. All these colour variants give original SEIKO OEM parts which can be swapped, mixed and matched in mods. The straps are nice not just for these watches, but are a source of SEIKO OEM straps which can be ordered separately to be used on other watches. The only way to get an OEM SEIKO PVD black SKX case until now AFAIK was the SARB063 or wena wrist pro Limited Edition, which are both a lot more expensive than this will be.


The critical point here is the *screw-down crown!* 
I don't think the new "5"ers have SDCs. They don't have to. Remember the image you posted with the multiple variants? It should be written there. It says about the screw-down case back, but nothing about SDC. That means there is no substantial "interaction" between the 2 models: We can't use the new crowns to swap 4Rs into our SKXs, and we can't upgrade the new "5"ers to 200m.
I hope I'm wrong, though. -Theodore.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

WhiteLionR said:


> The critical point here is the *screw-down crown!*
> I don't think the new "5"ers have SDCs. They don't have to. Remember the image you posted with the multiple variants? It should be written there. It says about the screw-down case back, but nothing about SDC. That means there is no substantial "interaction" between the 2 models: We can't use the new crowns to swap 4Rs into our SKXs, and we can't upgrade the new "5"ers to 200m.
> I hope I'm wrong, though. -Theodore.


They're supposed to use the exact same mid-case as the SKX, presumably for both historic design continuity, and cost-savings with being able to further utilise existing factory tooling. You'd have to think that the cost of altering the factory tooling to remove the screw-down crown would cancel out any of the cost-savings of using the existing SKX tooling as it is. So I'm optimistic it'll retain the screw-down crown.


----------



## Inscrutable

huangcjz said:


> That's the first live photo that I've seen of it - it looks much better in the metal than in the press renderings. The post that leaked it on 1st April has been deleted, so I think it's still meant to be under embargo. Start of June, at least in Europe. European RRP is €1,200. It comes with an extra silicone strap in the box as well as on the stainless steel bracelet for that price. The colour scheme reminds me of one of those Grand Seiko quartz sports watches with the new case design with faceted lugs released last year. Don't know how many units it's limited to yet. There's also the SPB105, a non-Limited-Edition green MM200 (someone in this thread was wanting one of these recently IIRC), with what looks to be a sunburst dial and golden hands and markers, on stainless steel bracelet for €1,100, which arrives at the start of July.












Found the closer shot of the green dial. Gorgeous dial, both are so tempting as well as the new green sumo. Wish to have them all. What's the RRP for SBDC061 in Europe?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

mi6_ said:


> Seiko SRP777 is NOT discontinued.
> 
> Still available in Canada: https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1...atalogue_final_lores.pdf?14522907599725725842
> 
> And on the international Seiko Prospex website: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/srp777k1
> 
> The SRP777 was never available in Japan. Model SBDY015 is the JDM version released a year or two ago (with a better dial).


How is the dial better?


----------



## marmaladecorgi

I sure hope that these "SKX 5s" are not a true replacement for the SKX.

They look nice, but a 10 bar water resistance rating for a dive watch is about as useful as a chocolate fireman. My SARB017 has a 20 bar rating....and it's a mountaineering watch!


----------



## WhiteLionR

OmegaTom said:


> They're supposed to use the exact same mid-case as the SKX, presumably for both historic design continuity, and cost-savings with being able to further utilise existing factory tooling. You'd have to think that the cost of altering the factory tooling to remove the screw-down crown would cancel out any of the cost-savings of using the existing SKX tooling as it is. So I'm optimistic it'll retain the screw-down crown.


Yes, but the thread doesn't have to be removed, it has to be made! Unless you are talking about the existing stock of already-made SKX cases, which is limited. Ideally, it should be zero, now that production is ending.
Now, ALL the new cases, hundreds of thousands of them, will be less costly if they have one less treatment to be made on them: The machining of the thread (+some other procedures related to it). -Theodore.


----------



## Galaga

One thing is for sure I’ll never be selling my SKX007.


----------



## MKN

marmaladecorgi said:


> I sure hope that these "SKX 5s" are not a true replacement for the SKX.
> 
> They look nice, but a 10 bar water resistance rating for a dive watch is about as useful as a chocolate fireman. My SARB017 has a 20 bar rating....and it's a mountaineering watch!


That's silly. With proper seal maintenance 100m is plenty for everyone bar the most enthusiastic divers. I have taken a 100m push-in crown seiko 5 to 30 meters on several occasions and it was no worse for it. 
I have no qualms taking a 100m watch into water.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaguarshark

MadsNilsson said:


> That's silly. With proper seal maintenance 100m is plenty for everyone bar the most enthusiastic divers. I have taken a 100m push-in crown seiko 5 to 30 meters on several occasions and it was no worse for it.
> I have no qualms taking a 100m watch into water.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do they have screw in crowns? If so then 100m is fine for recreational diving. Pfft 50m is fine lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

Jaguarshark said:


> Do they have screw in crowns? If so then 100m is fine for recreational diving. Pfft 50m is fine lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gather that it is unknown. But if it is the same case as the SKX then it should have. 
I would have no qualms either way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fillerbunny

Jaguarshark said:


> Do they have screw in crowns? If so then 100m is fine for recreational diving. Pfft 50m is fine lol.


That hardly matters. The threads only prevent an accidental pulling out of the crown, nothing more.

E: There are stories aplenty of people diving with Seiko SNKs or Casio F-91Ws.


----------



## Impulse

marmaladecorgi said:


> I sure hope that these "SKX 5s" are not a true replacement for the SKX.
> 
> They look nice, but a *10 bar water resistance rating for a dive watch is about as useful as a chocolate fireman*. My SARB017 has a 20 bar rating....and it's a mountaineering watch!


Point to note: *200m WR/20 bar WR is not equivalent to Diver's 200m.*

Anyway, as was already established, the 5KX is not a replacement for the SKX. The Turtle has taken up that mantle.....for now. See my post further back for commentary on similar SKX/Turtle MSRPs and so on.

How is a 10 bar WR as "useful as a chocolate fireman"? _Is that to imply that that WR is useless?_
_
That's really not true at all._

(1) IIRC the minimum WR for ISO6425 IS 100m WR.

(2) Additionally, 100m WR Seiko are fully rated for swimming, shallow diving and snorkelling. Hell, one of my swimming/snorkelling/anything-under-water watches is a 100m Pulsar (Seiko), which is yet to have moisture ingress.

Its just amazing that everyone used to talk about the SNZ Sea Urchin being this great "toolwatch" (whatever that means), but when another 5 is released with IDENTICAL specs to the Urchin (sans 7s26), but using an SKX case, all of a sudden, this Seiko 5 is lacking?

Not because it has an SKX case means it HAS to be a diver???? The SARB063 used the SKX's case, but was not a Diver's rated watch, "merely" a 20 bar WR watch.

Evaluate the watch for what it is - a Seiko 5 Sports watch.

Not a Diver's Watch.



Jaguarshark said:


> Do they have screw in crowns? If so then 100m is fine for recreational diving. Pfft 50m is fine lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is a screwdown crown a requirement for a diver's watch? I don't recall seeing it in the ISO diving standard.

Additionally, the Screwdown crown on Seikos (if memory serves) doesn't add/maintain WR, in as much as it prevent accidental actuation of the crown. There are some threads on the issue supporting this claim.

Ultimately, a 100m WR Seiko, with a regular push pull crown, is fine for shallow water swimming/diving/snorkelling, as per Seiko's recommendations.


----------



## Impulse

Cosmodromedary said:


> This is very clever. They can now discontinue the real SKX, and with it taking position as the ISO rated granddaddy, it's collectability and legendary status is only enhanced. "That's nice... but I've got a REAL SKX" etc. Releasing a cheaper mass market version actually helps with their goal of increasing their brand prestige. Like how everyone homaging the submariner has only helped Rolex, an abundance of lower tier options tends to increase the perception of the real thing.


THIS. This is a very interesting perspective. Dare I say - nail on head kinda thing.

It will also bolster their argument for a more expensive re-release in the coming years.



huangcjz said:


> Look, I understand your point about people who _only_ complain. But that doesn't mean that we can only say positive things about Seiko here. What's wrong with expressing not-universally-positive opinions? As long as we're balanced and also try to make an effort to mention and praise the good as well as what we might not personally like - and, of course, the manner in which it's done and the tone and language used matters too. We know that Seiko reads this thread, because they use it to remove the source of leaks, and remove posts about the leaks sometimes. How else are they meant to respond to their customers' wishes and change if they don't get a sense of our opinions, and constructive criticism? Seiko may be a large, slow ship, but I do see positive evidence of change, e.g. with them cleaning up their dials with less text on them. Sure, you can't please everyone, but our feedback helps them get closer to pleasing more of us, their customers, more of the time, with at least some things.


Agreed, I'm not saying no one should criticise either.

I understand the dislike for the 5KX - a beloved Dive Watch has now effectively bit the dust, with the case now being used in a downgraded sports watch? It's a slap in the face to the legend of the slim 6309/7548/7002/SKX case! I can see how some enthusiasts could get riled up.

BUT - I also see it for what it is, a Seiko 5 Sports watch which is capitalising on the image of the now defunct SKX. I also suspect it's just an interim watch until Seiko re-releases the SKX in the future.

That said, there are some posters on here (they know who they are) who:
1) Only criticise/complain with no actual suggestions or ideas for improvement (other than leave it as it was)
2) Join the "bash wagon" because it somehow makes them feel included, or it looks cool or something. Some of them may not even own an SKX (instead, recycling other people's pictures in their own posts).
3) Say everything being made is too big and Seiko has somewho "lost their way" (no they haven't).


----------



## andrea__81

marmaladecorgi said:


> I sure hope that these "SKX 5s" are not a true replacement for the SKX.
> 
> They look nice, but a 10 bar water resistance rating for a dive watch is about as useful as a chocolate fireman. My SARB017 has a 20 bar rating....and it's a mountaineering watch!


Wouldn't hold my breath for this. It would be pretty weird to have in catalog two watches that look almost the same, one with higher wr and the other with better movement.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> I've heard one source say May, and another source say August - could be different in different markets, or the difference between announcement date and availability date. Which of the models has caught your eye? And how did you manage to get a blank SKX case-back? Is it just a normal OEM one which has had the usual stuff that's stamped on it machined/polished off?


I've seen a lot of them, more than Det Briscoe has on his Instagram. 
The caseback is a AM part, from Dagaz I think.


----------



## Impulse

^^Might be a CrystalTimes SKX case, like this:

https://crystaltimes.net/shop/all/cases/ct700/


----------



## mi6_

Galaga said:


> How is the dial better?


My mistake. I was of the understanding that the SRP777 had older style applied markers while the newer SBDY015 has newer applied markers with chrome surrounds. Look the same except the "Made In Japan" and day wheel.


----------



## yonsson

What's this? There are two Gundam Tunas released so far, the green SBDX027 and the red SBDX029. So what's this blue model I found when searching for the SBDX029? It's clearly a third not yet announced version? Or just bad photos?


----------



## ahonobaka

^think it's just the lighting, looks red to me? If they did a blue, it'd probably be purple, ala MS-09B Dom but that's in too deep lol


----------



## royalenfield

yonsson said:


> What's this? There are two Gundam Tunas released so far, the green SBDX027 and the red SBDX029. So what's this blue model I found when searching for the SBDX029? It's clearly a third not yet announced version?


Barbie tuna?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

I'm inclined to believe the Turtle IS the SKX's successor. Don't see the SKX coming back ever again, not even as an SLA in 50 years. The SKX is basically a 7002, which in turn is basically a 6309 slim case, etc. It's an evolution, with minor changes (SKX's crown is a bit higher up than the 7002 for example). It's like a family tree with the 6309 as the root, one branch being the slim case evolution tree, and another the young Turtle. The Turtle obviously inherits a lot from its father but with some changes (the elongation being the most obvious one).


----------



## 52hurtz

Has no one considered the Mini-Turtle to be the SKX successor? The look may be off, and it hasn’t caught on much, but Seiko still has a ~42mm diver option in this price range.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## verdi88

100 m water resistance, see through caseback, divers style watch. Well, this new model would be a direct "competitor" of the Sea Urchin. 

Sent from my SM-A505GN using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaguarshark

Impulse said:


> Point to note: *200m WR/20 bar WR is not equivalent to Diver's 200m.*
> 
> Is a screwdown crown a requirement for a diver's watch? I don't recall seeing it in the ISO diving standard.
> 
> Additionally, the Screwdown crown on Seikos (if memory serves) doesn't add/maintain WR, in as much as it prevent accidental actuation of the crown. There are some threads on the issue supporting this claim.
> 
> Ultimately, a 100m WR Seiko, with a regular push pull crown, is fine for shallow water swimming/diving/snorkelling, as per Seiko's recommendations.


Its not, however in real world application good luck buddy. I personally haven't had the best experiences with non gasket/no screw down crowns when diving. I guess if it has at least a gasket in the crown then its should be fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaguarshark

fillerbunny said:


> That hardly matters. The threads only prevent an accidental pulling out of the crown, nothing more.
> 
> E: There are stories aplenty of people diving with Seiko SNKs or Casio F-91Ws.


And there are plenty of stories of then failing... regardless I wouldnt trust one when my life is on the line.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

Jaguarshark said:


> And there are plenty of stories of then failing... regardless I wouldnt trust one when my life is on the line.


Just playing devil's advocate; If safety is one's concern, what's stopping anyone from spending a little bit more money on a proper diver? Turtle isn't so far off price wise, but you may as well get a Sub or Sea Dweller if you need the best


----------



## MKN

Jaguarshark said:


> And there are plenty of stories of then failing... regardless I wouldnt trust one when my life is on the line.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If we are being honest it's not often a life depends on your watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99watches

Jaguarshark said:


> Impulse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Point to note: *200m WR/20 bar WR is not equivalent to Diver's 200m.*
> 
> Is a screwdown crown a requirement for a diver's watch? I don't recall seeing it in the ISO diving standard.
> 
> Additionally, the Screwdown crown on Seikos (if memory serves) doesn't add/maintain WR, in as much as it prevent accidental actuation of the crown. There are some threads on the issue supporting this claim.
> 
> Ultimately, a 100m WR Seiko, with a regular push pull crown, is fine for shallow water swimming/diving/snorkelling, as per Seiko's recommendations.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not, however in real world application good luck buddy. I personally haven't had the best experiences with non gasket/no screw down crowns when diving. I guess if it has at least a gasket in the crown then its should be fine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Wouldn't a screw down crown prevent it from accidentally catching on something and pulling out, thus creating an opening for water to enter the case?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Can we stop calling these SKXes? No? Crap. I'll crawl back into my cave of sad pedantry now.


----------



## Jaguarshark

ahonobaka said:


> Just playing devil's advocate; If safety is one's concern, what's stopping anyone from spending a little bit more money on a proper diver? Turtle isn't so far off price wise, but you may as well get a Sub or Sea Dweller if you need the best


Rather have a Doxa than a rolex lol. Im not diving with a 8-10k watch. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaguarshark

MadsNilsson said:


> If we are being honest it's not often a life depends on your watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If were being really honest no one uses a "dive watch" to dive anymore. They make great back ups though...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse

Jaguarshark said:


> Its not, however in real world application good luck buddy. I personally haven't had the best experiences with non gasket/no screw down crowns when diving. I guess if it has at least a gasket in the crown then its should be fine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As I stated in my post, all of my swimming/water duty/snorkelling watches are 100m watches, with most of them having no screwdown crown (inclusive of a Pulsar/Seiko) - see attached (kinetic is not worn on leather when swimming, obviously).

No issues, no water ingress.

It's not an issue like people on here like to make it out to be.


----------



## MKN

Jaguarshark said:


> If were being really honest no one uses a "dive watch" to dive anymore. They make great back ups though...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My point exactly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaguarshark

Impulse said:


> As I stated in my post, all of my swimming/water duty/snorkelling watches are 100m watches, with most of them having no screwdown crown (inclusive of a Pulsar/Seiko) - see attached (kinetic is not worn on leather when swimming, obviously).
> 
> No issues, no water ingress.
> 
> It's not an issue like people on here like to make it out to be.


Its not diving though...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaguarshark

MadsNilsson said:


> My point exactly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still wouldn't trust it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox

Sorry if this has been answered already but do we think the case on this new model is the same as the SKX? 
ie: will the popular aftermarket parts (Strapcode/ Uncle Seiko bracelets, Yobokies dials, bezels, crystals etc, fit?)


----------



## Impulse

Jaguarshark said:


> Still wouldn't trust it...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And the screwdown crown still isn't required for a dive watch.

As per ISO6425.

Thanks and ciao.


----------



## jmai

As a side thought:
I'm really curious as to what the design process is like at Seiko HQ.

They first had the "Automatic" text in script font, then they change it to the sans serif Prospex type. And now with these new SKX's, they've brought back the script Automatic.

But why? I thought they were phasing out that script font. And yet, here it is again...

Just so strange.


----------



## MattMonks123

The new SKX5s are straight up dope. Period. The only bad thing about them is it's gonna be hard to just pick one. 

And the all-Black one is going to sell out in a heartbeat and triple in value overnight in the aftermarket. I'm going to try and buy at least two of those. Plus the PVD coated one with the black dial and white markers, and one of the blue-dial ones with the white chapter ring...

I'm gonna have to liquidate my SKXA55 and Sumo Gen 1 to pull together the funds. It's just sick.

But what a fun collection! It's an absolute gift to fans of the brand, including ones like me who appreciate the all the mods in circulation but would never purchase one. Now I don't have to. 

I understand all the grievances. The original SKX has had a great run and it'll continue have a long life in the aftermarket.


----------



## JoakoCAB

Awesome watches, just not more an icon.


----------



## Terry Lennox

I do like that they are going with an oyster-style bracelet with what appears to be female endlinks.


----------



## 99watches

MattMonks123 said:


> And the all-Black one is going to sell out in a heartbeat and triple in value overnight in the aftermarket. I'm going to try and buy at least two of those.


Yeah, good luck with all of that. Remind me to never take any financial advice or stock tips from you.


----------



## TinyHippo

Those Gundam Tunas are massive, not many folks that are going to be able to wear that. Come on Seiko start making divers that normal folks can wear!


----------



## huangcjz

An interesting message:


http://imgur.com/HUbgRfE


----------



## huangcjz

The post in question - see whom the edit was made by, and why: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-1191.html#post48631359

And the post revision history of the post in question: https://www.watchuseek.com/posthistory.php?p=48631359

Highlighting the latest edit: https://www.watchuseek.com/posthistory.php?do=compare&p=48631359


----------



## huangcjz

The usual channels have also received similar take-down notices for their posts containing the same content, and one of them has responded thus:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BwCcmmkHj_S/


----------



## MrDisco99

huangcjz said:


> An interesting message:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/HUbgRfE


Funny, this is coming from a brand new account with no posts. You think Seiko created an account on here only yesterday just to tell you to take down those pictures? I call shenanigans.

If Seiko really wanted those pictures taken down, they would have gone to the site admins and made sure. They're not going to ask nicely via PM to the end user.

EDIT: Looks like the content got taken down anyway, so I guess this may have been legit. Still a funny way to go about it.

Could be the product details aren't final yet. We'll see.


----------



## huangcjz

Anyone received one of those before? The post was regarding:
51,1: all blue, sunburst, oyster, Sports
55,1: black sunburst + SS, oyster, Sports
55,2: black sunburst + SS, brown leather, Specialist
63,1: green sunburst + gold, oyster
Unknown: Pepsi, oyster, Sports
Unknown: PVD, flat black dial, new black rubber? Sports
Unknown: sunburst? orange dial, yellow-and-black insert, gold h+m, black s hand, black surrounded markers, black logo, black printing
71,1: blue sunburst, white chapter ring, red-tipped seconds hand, SS mesh, “Suits”?
71,2: blue sunburst, white chapter ring, red-tipped seconds hand, new black rubber? “Suits”?
73,1: flat/matte black, white chapter ring, red-tipped seconds hand, SS mesh, “Suits”
73,2: flat/matte black, white chapter ring, red-tipped seconds hand, new black rubber? “Suits”
7X?: Olive green sunburst, white chapter ring, red-tipped seconds hand?, SS mesh, “Suits”
7X?: All-blacked-out, PVD, one-piece strap, “Street”.
For all: “SEIKO” is applied, new 5/S is printed.


----------



## huangcjz

MrDisco99 said:


> EDIT: Looks like the content got taken down anyway, so I guess this may have been legit. Still a funny way to go about it.


Not just the link to it, but the third-party hosts as well. Going directly could have been quicker than going through all the various companies.


----------



## huangcjz

verdi88 said:


> this new model would be a direct "competitor" of the Sea Urchin.


I think I might have said before - I've heard that the Sea Urchin is going to be discontinued as well, and I don't know about any more direct/more of a similar replacement, so I guess this new SKX-case watch takes its place in the line-up.



yonsson said:


> What's this? There are two Gundam Tunas released so far, the green SBDX027 and the red SBDX029. So what's this blue model I found when searching for the SBDX029? It's clearly a third not yet announced version? Or just bad photos?


Looks purple to me. I don't understand why SEIKO are announcing a third colour later, as with the Arnies, and that fourth new faceted-case red dial time-and-date non-chrono Grand Seiko. Doesn't it just annoy customers who would want the colour version which was announced later, but have already bought one of the initially-announced ones?


----------



## timetellinnoob

so wait, we get 'leaks' here once in a while, why are these "new/'not SKX'" New SKX's any different? i wanna see these, why can't i?


----------



## huangcjz

timetellinnoob said:


> so wait, we get 'leaks' here once in a while, why are these "new/'not SKX'" New SKX's any different? i wanna see these, why can't i?


SEIKO are keeping them under a tighter embargo than usual it seems, with all this putting individual number watermarks which are unique to each dealer that gets sent the catalogue over the images so that they can get traced back to an individual source, in order to discourage leaks, which I've never seen them go to the extent of doing before. Probably because it ties in with the re-launch of the SEIKO 5 brand, and they want a big bang - they're going to be launching 24 models all based on the same platform at once, I've never heard of them launching so many variations at once. Of course, with the nature of the internet being what it is&#8230;

It doesn't help that I saw people on Instagram tagging SEIKO's official Instagram accounts in the comments on the leaked photos (to complain about why they didn't like the new models, and also to tell them that they weren't doing a good enough job of stopping leaks) - which IMO is pretty stupid, to slaughter the goose that lays the golden eggs like that, by bringing SEIKO's attention to the leaks more quickly.


----------



## mkeric1

99watches said:


> Yeah, good luck with all of that. Remind me to never take any financial advice or stock tips from you.


lol


----------



## v1triol

huangcjz said:


> It doesn't help that I saw people on Instagram tagging SEIKO's official Instagram accounts in the comments on the leaked photos (to complain about why they didn't like the new models, and also to tell them that they weren't doing a good enough job of stopping leaks) - which IMO is pretty stupid, to slaughter the goose that lays the golden eggs like that, by bringing SEIKO's attention to the leaks more quickly.


----------



## Impulse

huangcjz said:


> The post in question - see whom the edit was made by, and why: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-1191.html#post48631359
> 
> And the post revision history of the post in question: https://www.watchuseek.com/posthistory.php?p=48631359
> 
> Highlighting the latest edit: https://www.watchuseek.com/posthistory.php?do=compare&p=48631359


Dude.

That's unexpected IMHO.

Seiko seems to want to keep this quiet - why though?

Secret's out nonetheless....so this action by Seiko, after the fact, just makes them look somewhat...petty....in their approach.


----------



## huangcjz

Impulse said:


> That's unexpected IMHO. Seiko seems to want to keep this quiet - why though? Secret's out nonetheless....so this action by Seiko, after the fact, just makes them look somewhat...petty....in their approach.


They did the same sort of removals with the Grand Seiko re-branding, which is one of the few occasions where they have done so, so I think it's to do with the re-branding and re-launching a new brand identity aspect of it, which makes it a bigger deal for them and they take it more seriously than with the more usual leaks. They can't take down the new logo itself, since it's on a public trademark registration database, but this is something that they can do. Or it could also be that they're clamping down on leaks more thoroughly in general, because the IG post from the 1st of April with the press renderings/images of the 2 new MM200 colour variants got removed recently, as well.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Oh snap, it was Seiko on the grassy knoll!
Well, not too surprised I guess. If they really wanted to send a message they should’ve replaced the photos with a skx warehouse fire.


----------



## Seikogi

huangcjz said:


> An interesting message:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/HUbgRfE


So the guy got 12 hours to delete it before legal actions? Give him at least 24hours, he could be sleeping or at work.

Big thumbs down from me.


----------



## manofrolex

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Oh snap, it was Seiko on the grassy knoll!
> Well, not too surprised I guess. If they really wanted to send a message they should've replaced the photos with a skx warehouse fire.


Not like we are dealing w high end stuff here but i suppose they have the right to do whatever they see fit with their products. Seems a bit petty though because how much are these new models 350 /450 bucks ? and how much of a hoopla do they hope the introduction of a new seiko 5 line would generate ...one would think the leaks and hypes actually helps them out


----------



## JimmyMack75

Seiko is my favourite brand. I just really scratch my head at some of their choices lately. What does a display caseback really bring to the party here? So we get to stare at the wonderment that is a 4R36?

The addition of a hacking, handwinding movement and a new range of colours for SKX dive watches would have been enough. Would have been wonderful. But they turn the icon into a 5 instead.

I don’t understand why they needed to do this. They could still have taken a piece of the modding pie without reducing WR and kept them as part of the Prospex ISO diver line. All for a dinky window and the lack of a lume pip.


----------



## luth_ukail

if what we r doing are not a favor for them, then might as well wus community do not buy the incoming SRPD. haha. Bet they dun c that one coming.

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

MrDisco99 said:


> Funny, this is coming from a brand new account with no posts. You think Seiko created an account on here only yesterday just to tell you to take down those pictures? I call shenanigans.
> 
> If Seiko really wanted those pictures taken down, they would have gone to the site admins and made sure. They're not going to ask nicely via PM to the end user.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like the content got taken down anyway, so I guess this may have been legit. Still a funny way to go about it.
> 
> Could be the product details aren't final yet. We'll see.


It could be that it isn't really the SKX replacement but just the new Seiko 5 Sports range.


----------



## Tom_W

jmanlay said:


> Not like we are dealing w high end stuff here but i suppose they have the right to do whatever they see fit with their products. Seems a bit petty though because how much are these new models 350 /450 bucks ? and how much of a hoopla do they hope the introduction of a new seiko 5 line would generate ...one would think the leaks and hypes actually helps them out


Seems to have generated quite a bit of buzz on this thread alone.


----------



## davym2112

jmanlay said:


> Not like we are dealing w high end stuff here but i suppose they have the right to do whatever they see fit with their products. Seems a bit petty though because how much are these new models 350 /450 bucks ? and how much of a hoopla do they hope the introduction of a new seiko 5 line would generate ...one would think the leaks and hypes actually helps them out


Take into consideration that they will probably sell 1000 of these for every 1 mm300 or spring drive and you begin to see why it is a big deal for Seiko....

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaguarshark

Impulse said:


> And the screwdown crown still isn't required for a dive watch.
> 
> As per ISO6425.
> 
> Thanks and ciao.


Who cares about ISO6425 lol Rolex doesnt. Ciao.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Presonally I'd require something via email than on a discussion board for validity.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

jmanlay said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snap, it was Seiko on the grassy knoll!
> Well, not too surprised I guess. If they really wanted to send a message they should've replaced the photos with a skx warehouse fire.
> 
> 
> 
> Not like we are dealing w high end stuff here but i suppose they have the right to do whatever they see fit with their products. Seems a bit petty though because how much are these new models 350 /450 bucks ? and how much of a hoopla do they hope the introduction of a new seiko 5 line would generate ...one would think the leaks and hypes actually helps them out
Click to expand...

Yeah, how often do people speculate about Seiko 5's!? They should just take the free forum press and be happy. Probably trying to just set precedence for the future.

They've basically stated they're getting out of low end, so I'm curious what that even means? I kind of assumed that meant $400-$500 would be the starting point in the future. Or does that mean they are just going to get rid of ultra affordable quartz and clean up some other lines and consolidate? Change is incremental, so it isn't going to happen over night of course, but they've already made the move to bump up their Prospex line and Presage amongst others, so do the lower end Seiko 5's stay and just receive a superficial treatment and price bump eventually, too? Or maybe we are in midst of the phase out now, we just don't see the behind the scenes machinations. I don't know, I guess I am a bit confused about this part of their plan. Maybe they just have a ton of skx cases they needed to get rid of, so they decided to just repackage in hopes to just get rid of them and move onward? I doubt that though, because they seem to be making an quite effort to keep it under wraps and it is a pretty massive release of style/dial variations so some thought has been put into it. Anyway, apparently the Seiko 5 line will be around for a while and ultra affordable automatics are still part of the plan.


----------



## MagicMop

JimmyMack75 said:


> Seiko is my favourite brand. I just really scratch my head at some of their choices lately. What does a display caseback really bring to the party here? So we get to stare at the wonderment that is a 4R36?


The SKX may be one of Seiko's icons, but its also likely the first mechanical a budding watch enthusiast is going to buy thanks to the price and all the buzz the SKX gets in forums and youtube content. So, if Seiko makes it cheaper and pops a display caseback on it, it becomes the ultimate starter watch even moreso. You get that iconic case and design, plus you can see the movement - even the undecorated 4R36 looks amazing when all you've ever known is quartz.

Sure, it may not appeal to the "serious" collector, but as an entry level watch this new design combined with the new colours couldn't be more perfect in my opinion. I think Seiko are really smart to do this.

Just my 2c


----------



## josayeee

Seiko if you are reading this, the new skx sucks. However, I'll get over it because you've put out some awesome mid range divers such as the 62 mas reinterpretation and the MM200. Please put out a 40mm 6R15 diver.


----------



## manofrolex

davym2112 said:


> Take into consideration that they will probably sell 1000 of these for every 1 mm300 or spring drive and you begin to see why it is a big deal for Seiko....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Sure but don't see how it would possibly impact sales negatively when they have said they want to get out of the low end market ...doesn't add up


----------



## 59yukon01

This thread is starting to remind me why I never created a Facebutt account. Too much bickering & drama......


----------



## jsohal

59yukon01 said:


> This thread is starting to remind me why I never created a Facebutt account. Too much bickering & drama......


Haha, sad but true.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

jsohal said:


> 59yukon01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is starting to remind me why I never created a Facebutt account. Too much bickering & drama......
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, sad but true.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Bickering? Er, yeah.
Drama? I actually find this thread a pretty cordial place where discussions don't generally break down into ad hominem attacks unlike a lot of other threads.


----------



## luth_ukail

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Bickering? Er, yeah.
> Drama? I actually find this thread a pretty cordial place where discussions don't generally break down into ad hominem attacks unlike a lot of other threads.


agree. its fascinating too to get all the knowledge with all from different perspective.


----------



## huangcjz

JacobC said:


> Presonally I'd require something via email than on a discussion board for validity.


Doesn't matter when what they want done happens via the board's admins anyway before whoever's asked gets to do it as asked themselves.  Board's admins, Instagram, and imgur etc. can't reveal emails for privacy reasons, anyway - I'd be more worried if an email _did_ happen.



Mr.Jones82 said:


> They've basically stated they're getting out of low end, so I'm curious what that even means? I kind of assumed that meant $400-$500 would be the starting point in the future. Or does that mean they are just going to get rid of ultra affordable quartz and clean up some other lines and consolidate? Change is incremental, so it isn't going to happen over night of course, but they've already made the move to bump up their Prospex line and Presage amongst others, so do the lower end Seiko 5's stay and just receive a superficial treatment and price bump eventually, too?&#8230; I doubt that though, because they seem to be making an quite effort to keep it under wraps and it is a pretty massive release of style/dial variations so some thought has been put into it. Anyway, apparently the Seiko 5 line will be around for a while and ultra affordable automatics are still part of the plan.





jmanlay said:


> when they have said they want to get out of the low end market ...doesn't add up


They won't get rid of _all_ of the affordable stuff like affordable quartz and SEIKO 5s, because it's high volume, and SEIKO 5s are the entry onto the treadmill/escalator of SEIKO automatics - they'll just put more effort and marketing into the higher price-points, so that they have a greater proportion of public attention. Back in the 1950s, 1960s, and 1970s, I notice from price lists and catalogues that SEIKO didn't raise prices of existing products as such, it's just that new products got introduced at higher price-points (with more features or better specifications, in the past) at the top of the range, and eventually the older ones got discontinued. I compiled a big list ordered by price for the first half of the 1960s, and the trend is noticeable, but I haven't gotten round to the later stuff. It's based on someone else's list that's on the Internet already, which was ordered by date instead of by price. I agree with the bits of rest of Mr.Jones82's post that I've quoted.



jmanlay said:


> Not like we are dealing w high end stuff here but i suppose they have the right to do whatever they see fit with their products. Seems a bit petty though because how much are these new models 350 /450 bucks?...one would think the leaks and hypes actually helps them out


RRP will be just under the equivalent of $315 USD in THB, which is less than the SKX's RRP of $450-495 USD, but street price will eventually be lower than the SKX's, I would guess by the same relative proportion to the SKX's RRP - so in line with other SEIKO 5 SPORTS models.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Hmmm, I see what you mean, but that seems like a fairly muddy strategy. They want to escape the "just a Seiko" reputation, yet continue to manufacture "just a Seiko" watches? Odd. 
"Alright, I'm going to class up my image. Got myself a new tie, suit coat, ironed my shirt, polished my shoes...but, hell if I'm throwing out these old sweatpants! Nope!" I'm not against it. I'm all for having some ultra affordable automatics, but I feel like that is a flawed plan. Why not release them under one of their sub brands to help polish up the Seiko name while still offering up some affordables? 
Anyway, I like the idea of the multiple colored 5kx's if that is what they want to do. They're fun watches at a reasonable price.


----------



## huangcjz

MrDisco99 said:


> Could be the product details aren't final yet. We'll see.


I think they're final, because this is the catalogue that got sent to ADs. Physical prototypes were shown to people at Baselworld under embargo.


----------



## davym2112

I thought I had escaped.....

I had the full line up of the new seiko 5/ skx replacement up on my Instagram account and just received a polite but firm message from Seiko asking for the images to be removed......
They seem to be taking the leaked detail on these seriously.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazy Davy

So these new divers are going to be less expensive than the SKX? This being Seiko, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## luth_ukail

davym2112 said:


> I thought I had escaped.....
> 
> I had the full line up of the new seiko 5/ skx replacement up on my Instagram account and just received a polite but firm message from Seiko asking for the images to be removed......
> They seem to be taking the leaked detail on these seriously.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


i c. i thought its not Seiko just the dealer? so its Seiko?

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112

luth_ukail said:


> i c. i thought its not Seiko just the dealer? so its Seiko?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


Not sure about others but my conversation was from regional headquarters. They were actually polite and appreciative of my support

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

luth_ukail said:


> i c. i thought its not Seiko just the dealer? so its Seiko?


Yes, they're coming directly from Seiko.


----------



## fillerbunny

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Hmmm, I see what you mean, but that seems like a fairly muddy strategy. They want to escape the "just a Seiko" reputation, yet continue to manufacture "just a Seiko" watches? Odd.


I believe it was Seiko USA that made the announcement regarding moving upmarket. That probably just means they will carry fewer or the budget lines Seiko Watch Corp. produces, which hardly concerns anyone in the rest of the world and your average WIS buys their Seiko 5 from a gray market seller anyway.

Somehow Americans mourn the passing of the SKX007 even though the model, as I understand, was never sold in the US.


----------



## Impulse

Jaguarshark said:


> Who cares about ISO6425 lol Rolex doesnt. Ciao.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's your contribution.....to a* Seiko *thread?

Very relevant. Good job.



JimmyMack75 said:


> Seiko is my favourite brand. I just really scratch my head at some of their choices lately. What does a display caseback really bring to the party here? So we get to stare at the wonderment that is a 4R36?
> 
> The addition of a hacking, handwinding movement and a new range of colours for SKX dive watches would have been enough. Would have been wonderful. But they turn the icon into a 5 instead.
> 
> I don't understand why they needed to do this. They could still have taken a piece of the modding pie without reducing WR and kept them as part of the Prospex ISO diver line. All for a dinky window and the lack of a lume pip.


Well, as covered a few pages back, the general thought is that the Turtle has taken the place of the SKX as the entry level ISO diver in Seiko's lineup, given that:

_1) The MSRP of the SKX (450-475 USD) matches the Turtle's MSRP (MSRP....*not* actual market pricing) - so as far as Seiko would be concerned, they are in the same price bracket.

2) The similarities between the two (negating case shape for a second) are pretty obvious.

3) Given that the Turtle has evidently been selling well for Seiko (based on how many variants there are nowadays, it must be a hot seller), Seiko may not see the need for another entry level ISO diver cannibalising sales.

4) Unlike the SKX007/009 which was an Asian only/eastern market release, the Turtle is a global model_

So this new "5KX" variant appears to simply be a Seiko 5 Sports watch, capitalising on the popularity of the SKX case.



huangcjz said:


> Doesn't matter when what they want done happens via the board's admins anyway before whoever's asked gets to do it as asked themselves.  Board's admins, Instagram, and imgur etc. can't reveal emails for privacy reasons, anyway - I'd be more worried if an email _did_ happen.


On the flip side, it means that Seiko "employees" really could be reading this very thread. I'm willing to bet it's folks from the US boutiques/brand distribution.

That's an exciting, and also strangely disturbing, prospect.

Then again, given my interactions with folks at both of the US boutiques, they were pretty up to date with what seemed to be popular on the forums, nicknames etc etc, so I guess I really shouldn't be surprised.



fillerbunny said:


> I believe it was Seiko USA that made the announcement regarding moving upmarket. That probably just means they will carry fewer or the budget lines Seiko Watch Corp. produces, which hardly concerns anyone in the rest of the world and your average WIS buys their Seiko 5 from a gray market seller anyway.
> 
> *Somehow Americans mourn the passing of the SKX007 even though the model, as I understand, was never sold in the US*.


EXCELLENT point.

And interestingly enough, when the SKX173 (an actual US model) was discontinued, hardly anyone seemed to care!

I think you're spot on - it's a way for Seiko to minimise "market specific" budget lines, and just maintain the same budget models worldwide e.g. Turtle (see my point above).


----------



## georgefl74

davym2112 said:


> I thought I had escaped.....
> 
> I had the full line up of the new seiko 5/ skx replacement up on my Instagram account and just received a polite but firm message from Seiko asking for the images to be removed......
> They seem to be taking the leaked detail on these seriously.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Put it back up and tag them as Invictas


----------



## GirchyGirchy

If Orient keeps expanding the Mako/Ray line, maybe adding some non-sunburst dials, they can become the next SKXs.


----------



## Cobia

I think theres something important many are not taking into account regarding this 'new' skx, thats the future. Nobody can predict the future but i dont think its a new SKX at all, the new SKX are yet to come..
I reckon seiko are creating a bit of a gap in production, getting people missing the skx then they will release a new SKX with prospex logo, 200m, ISO and it will come in at double the price of the old SKX.
Then we will see that this 100m display back POS was never intended to replace the SKX.
Thats my prediction.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> It could be that it isn't really the SKX replacement but just the new Seiko 5 Sports range.


Bingo! bro G.


----------



## Tickstart

I suggest we compile examples of SEIKO watches that we love and explicitly say why we love them. Perhaps SEIKO can learn something. While they're still listening in.


----------



## TinyHippo

I wonder what Seiko has planned for one their best sellers - the SNK and SNZG line? My guess is whatever iteration come out in the near future, the pricing will definitely be higher. Disappointed with lot of Seiko's new releases over the past few years as they are lacking in one aspect or another. Their sub brand Orient has much more visually interesting watches at a better price point.


----------



## huangcjz

Impulse said:


> Well, as covered a few pages back, the general thought is that the Turtle has taken the place of the SKX as the entry level ISO diver in Seiko's lineup, given that:&#8230;


Don't forget that they also have the Samurai and Mini/Baby Turtle at that price-point.



Impulse said:


> On the flip side, it means that Seiko "employees" really could be reading this very thread. I'm willing to bet it's folks from the US boutiques/brand distribution.
> 
> That's an exciting, and also strangely disturbing, prospect.
> 
> Then again, given my interactions with folks at both of the US boutiques, they were pretty up to date with what seemed to be popular on the forums, nicknames etc etc, so I guess I really shouldn't be surprised.


We've known this since the same post removal happened with the Grand Seiko re-branding a couple of years back. The message I saw seems to me to not have been written by a native English speaker.



Impulse said:


> And interestingly enough, when the SKX173 (an actual US model) was discontinued, hardly anyone seemed to care!
> 
> I think you're spot on - it's a way for Seiko to minimise "market specific" budget lines, and just maintain the same budget models worldwide e.g. Turtle (see my point above).


That's just due to the dial, obviously, since that's the only difference - people preferred the SKX007's to the SKX173's. I'm sad that I missed out on an SKX173, but I'm not sure if I care enough to shell out for an SKX173 dial while they're still available. I should do, though - I probably will do. And the global market strategy has been obvious since at least 2016, when they made the PRESAGE brand global, and added previously JDM-only watches to it. Same with PROSPEX. Makes sense, because people have been complaining about so many SEIKO releases being JDM-only for many years.



Cobia said:


> this 100m display back POS


It's _not_ a POS in and of itself, it's only people who know the SKX and are comparing this watch to it that are disappointed. If you don't compare it to the SKX, but instead compare it to the other 100 m SEIKO 5 SPORTS divers' watches (which is what the new one is, as that message from Seiko explicitly states and hence confirms), which have had display backs for a long time, what's there to call it a POS about? Plenty of people who can't afford an SKX love the Sea Urchin SNZFxx and Fifty-Five Fathoms SNZHxx. For that market, now they're getting the option of an iconic case at a lower price-point - so what's not to like, especially if it's possible to swap the case-back for a solid one and thus up-grade the water resistance?



Tickstart said:


> I suggest we compile examples of SEIKO watches that we love and explicitly say why we love them. Perhaps SEIKO can learn something. While they're still listening in.


I think people have been doing that anyway.


----------



## fillerbunny

TinyHippo said:


> heir sub brand Orient has much more visually interesting watches at a better price point.


Orient is not a sub brand or Seiko, more of a cousin. Seiko Watch Corporation is part of Seiko Holdings Corp., whereas Orient is part of Seiko Epson Corp. Both corporations belong to Seiko Group.



huangcjz said:


> what's not to like, especially if it's possible to swap the case-back for a solid one and this up-grade the water resistance?


Is it a fact that a solid case back makes a difference? I mean, there's Hardlex on the front of the watch as well. Granted, exhibition case backs are usually thicker than solid ones, maybe Seiko 5 ones aren't thick enough.


----------



## phlabrooy

Galaga said:


> It could be that it isn't really the SKX replacement but just the new Seiko 5 Sports range.


I think I definitely have to agree with this statement ...

We're all jumping to conclusions here !

I believe it is just an interesting part of the new Seiko 5 Sports range, offering maybe newcomers the "look" of the SKX Big Brother, at a more economical pricepoint.

The REAL SKX replacement is still to come !

Anyway, looks like we won't be getting any more glimses of these for awhile at least ... should have saved some pics !

All I really want to know about these is whether they have screw down crowns ???

Regards,


----------



## biscuit141

Tickstart said:


> I suggest we compile examples of SEIKO watches that we love and explicitly say why we love them. Perhaps SEIKO can learn something. While they're still listening in.


Don't do that! Seiko will just take that list and discontinue those models, like they did with the SARG, SARB and Alpinist.


----------



## Cobia

huangcjz said:


> Don't forget that they also have the Samurai and Mini/Baby Turtle at that price-point.
> 
> We've known this since the same post removal happened with the Grand Seiko re-branding a couple of years back. The message I saw seems to me to not have been written by a native English speaker.
> 
> That's just due to the dial, obviously, since that's the only difference - people preferred the SKX007's to the SKX173's. I'm sad that I missed out on an SKX173, but I'm not sure if I care enough to shell out for an SKX173 dial while they're still available. I should do, though - I probably will do. And the global market strategy has been obvious since at least 2016, when they made the PRESAGE brand global, and added previously JDM-only watches to it. Same with PROSPEX. Makes sense, because people have been complaining about so many SEIKO releases being JDM-only for many years.
> 
> It's _not_ a POS in and of itself, it's only people who know the SKX and are comparing this watch to it that are disappointed. If you don't compare it to the SKX, but instead compare it to the other 100 m SEIKO 5 SPORTS divers' watches (which is what the new one is) which have had display backs for a long time, what's there to call it a POS about? Plenty of people who can't afford an SKX love the Sea Urchin SNZFxx and Fifty-Five Fathoms SNZHxx. For that market, now they're getting the option of an iconic case at a lower price-point - so what's not to like, especially if it's possible to swap the case-back for a solid one and thus up-grade the water resistance?
> 
> I think people have been doing that anyway.


Im just not into 100m seiko 5 sports watches, im into quality dive watches, to me its a POS, others might feel differently.
Youre right, in itself its not a POS but to me its a ****ter.


----------



## georgefl74

Tickstart said:


> I suggest we compile examples of SEIKO watches that we love and explicitly say why we love them. Perhaps SEIKO can learn something. While they're still listening in.


are you nuts? they'll just discontinue them and sell a limited edition for 4k$


----------



## Tickstart

Alright I'm sorry, don't know what I was thinking... I don't know, should we use reverse psychology?! How do we signal to each other what we actually really mean? Is it already happening? I've seen people say they like the 5-badge, or the cursive "Automatic" on the 5KX's, surely that can't be truthful statements about their feelings??
SEIKO we love the fact that you killed one of your best selling and best looking watches of all time, nobody wanted it anyway! Awesome decision! You know what we DON'T want though? - a more affordable reissue version of the 6105, euw!!!!!! That watch is horrendous. If you do decide to do it, then don't put faithful hands on it but use the Tuna hands you use for almost every watch you make. We like those a lot better. In fact, you should use those for every watch you ever make. Oh and make your watches bigger, a lot bigger. A 40mm diver for instance, does no one any good. We hated the SLA017.


----------



## MrDisco99

Yeah I get the argument that the turtle is meant to replace the SKX in the entry level pro diver market. Problem is, regardless of RRP being similar, real market prices are higher for the turtle. And it’s also bigger by enough to make a difference to some of us. And yeah there’s the mini turtle which Seiko is really trying to make happen but it’s just not getting the buy-in from SKX seekers that they would like. 

As for the SKX not being sold in the US, that’s a silly argument. Everything is global now. I can buy a watch meant only for the Southeast Asia and Middle East market by tapping my phone a few times. This is far easier and cheaper than going to a store and buying what I’m supposed to see in my market. 

The new 5 line actually kinda makes sense as part of Seiko’s new branding strategy. Rather than have the Seiko brand associated with some niche high quality models and a whole bunch of cheap stuff, they are segmenting the product line into all these sub-brands with their own identity and market segment. I wouldn’t be surprised if the 5 line and maybe even Presage and Prospex get spun off as their own thing like GS. 

The cool thing about all this rebranding is that much of the really cool stuff that used to be made just for their home market now has global distribution. The problem with it though is some of our beloved models got downgraded or left behind in the process in order to fit the brand parameters. Presage seems to be meant to be somewhat fancy dress watches with decorated dials. This means anything below 40mm was out and the cocktail time got a downgrade to serve as a base for the entry line of the series in multiple colors and styles. The Prospex line likewise has its own parameters which I think the monsters didn’t quite fit and the SKX was probably just too low end to become one as well. Instead the SKX gets the cocktail time treatment to become part of the 5 line. Ultimately everything mechanical is going to be part of one of these product lines which unfortunately doesn’t leave room for much variety in between (like the Alpinist). 

I kinda like the idea of Seiko being a brand that offers something for everyone and I feel like that may be getting left behind in favor of specialization, for better or worse. So if you like limited edition enamel dress watches or tribute divers or your first mechanical watch with a sporty look then Seiko may be the way to go. Otherwise they may not have what you’re looking for anymore.


----------



## ahonobaka

I guess all of this discussion is moot speculation until we get the official launch from Seiko.


----------



## yonsson

JimmyMack75 said:


> Seiko is my favourite brand. I just really scratch my head at some of their choices lately. What does a display caseback really bring to the party here? So we get to stare at the wonderment that is a 4R36?
> 
> The addition of a hacking, handwinding movement and a new range of colours for SKX dive watches would have been enough. Would have been wonderful. But they turn the icon into a 5 instead.
> 
> I don't understand why they needed to do this. They could still have taken a piece of the modding pie without reducing WR and kept them as part of the Prospex ISO diver line. All for a dinky window and the lack of a lume pip.


Perhaps the ISO-tests were expensive and they wanted to drop the price?
What I find most strange is the non lumed bezels.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Cobia said:


> I think theres something important many are not taking into account regarding this 'new' skx, thats the future. Nobody can predict the future but i dont think its a new SKX at all, the new SKX are yet to come..
> I reckon seiko are creating a bit of a gap in production, getting people missing the skx then they will release a new SKX with prospex logo, 200m, ISO and it will come in at double the price of the old SKX.
> Then we will see that this 100m display back POS was never intended to replace the SKX.
> Thats my prediction.


When has seiko ever done something similar? And by that I mean when has seiko taken a successful long running watch, Upgraded the movement, kept the same case, Downgraded the branding, given it arguably equal or better looks, Lowered the price, and lowered the technical specs...........AND THEN......reissued an updated and upgraded version of the old original model?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## L110BFV

> What I find most strange is the non lumed bezels.


You won't need to use the diver bezel under water if its not iso rated, they were never lumed for dry land night vision, just better visibility under water.


----------



## Dav25

Maybe the new SKX will keep the screw down crown. The seiko 5 SRPC59 on Jomashop is advertised as a having a screwdown crown and is only 100m rated. I asked them and they replied and did say it was a screwdown crown. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteLionR

This is good news.


----------



## Jaguarshark

Dav25 said:


> Maybe the new SKX will keep the screw down crown. The seiko 5 SRPC59 on Jomashop is advertised as a having a screwdown crown and is only 100m rated. I asked them and they replied and did say it was a screwdown crown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm not bad!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

Dav25 said:


> Maybe the new SKX will keep the screw down crown.


No reason it wouldn't - it'll be the same case, surely. They're already tooled up for making SKXs, no point in altering the crown tube.


----------



## yonsson

L110BFV said:


> You won't need to use the diver bezel under water if its not iso rated, they were never lumed for dry land night vision, just better visibility under water.


BS. There are loads of watches that are not ISO6425 and still have lume.


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> When has seiko ever done something similar? And by that I mean when has seiko taken a successful long running watch, Upgraded the movement, kept the same case, Downgraded the branding, given it arguably equal or better looks, Lowered the price, and lowered the technical specs...........AND THEN......reissued an updated and upgraded version of the old original model?


Agree! It's not going to happen. Well, at least not (for a few years if ever) until they realize the huge mistake of destroying the skx heritage.


----------



## Seppia

Has anybody got any news on the small seiko field watches that were supposed to come out in April?
Sorry if I don’t remember the model number, but if I remember correctly they were:

Field watches
34mm or so
Solar
Reissue of an older watch
Around $150-200

Any real life pics? Or news?

Thanks!


----------



## josayeee

Seppia said:


> Has anybody got any news on the small seiko field watches that were supposed to come out in April?
> Sorry if I don't remember the model number, but if I remember correctly they were:
> 
> Field watches
> 34mm or so
> Solar
> Reissue of an older watch
> Around $150-200
> 
> Any real life pics? Or news?
> 
> Thanks!


Seiko Nano SUS. Nano website says they are taking reservations for April release last I checked.


----------



## Rocat

huangcjz said:


> Anyone received one of those before? The post was regarding:
> 51,1: all blue, sunburst, oyster, Sports
> 55,1: black sunburst + SS, oyster, Sports
> 55,2: black sunburst + SS, brown leather, Specialist
> 63,1: green sunburst + gold, oyster
> Unknown: Pepsi, oyster, Sports
> Unknown: PVD, flat black dial, new black rubber? Sports
> Unknown: sunburst? orange dial, yellow-and-black insert, gold h+m, black s hand, black surrounded markers, black logo, black printing
> 71,1: blue sunburst, white chapter ring, red-tipped seconds hand, SS mesh, "Suits"?
> 71,2: blue sunburst, white chapter ring, red-tipped seconds hand, new black rubber? "Suits"?
> 73,1: flat/matte black, white chapter ring, red-tipped seconds hand, SS mesh, "Suits"
> 73,2: flat/matte black, white chapter ring, red-tipped seconds hand, new black rubber? "Suits"
> 7X?: Olive green sunburst, white chapter ring, red-tipped seconds hand?, SS mesh, "Suits"
> 7X?: All-blacked-out, PVD, one-piece strap, "Street".
> For all: "SEIKO" is applied, new 5/S is printed.


Curious that they are making all these different versions. When I see a single watch case being used for so many different colors, I think of Deep Blue. Maybe they are going after the same market that Deep Blue sells to. They seem to have just as many versions and possibly around the same price point but with the bracelet included. At least on some models any way.


----------



## tuffode

Has the SKX007 or 013 been discontinued yet? With these replacements coming in, I want to know if I can hold off a few months before buying, or if I should purchase ASAP. I am a newbie, any info would be appreciated.


----------



## huangcjz

tuffode said:


> Has the SKX007 or 013 been discontinued yet? With these replacements coming in, I want to know if I can hold off a few months before buying, or if I should purchase ASAP. I am a newbie, any info would be appreciated.


Yes, SEIKO told people/retailers just before or at this year's Baselworld privately that the SKX007 and SKX009 have stopped production - SEIKO will not fulfil any new orders for them from retailers, so what's in the retail channel now is all that's left. No news on the SKX013. I'm sure that the SKX007/SKX009 will still be available new in a few months' time - they are so popular that a lot were made. The popular SARB065 original Cocktail Time was discontinued in March 2017, and the SARB017 Alpinist, SARB033, and SARB035, were all discontinued in February 2018, and all of them are still available new now. The thing is that as soon as news of its discontinuation spreads more widely and people/sellers believe it more widely, the price of the SKXes will go up, as it has already done over the last couple of years while it was in limited batch production, and as the price of the SARBs has done. These new SKX-5 models will officially be announced and become available pretty soon, sometime between sometime in May and this August.



Dav25 said:


> Maybe the new SKX will keep the screw down crown. The seiko 5 SRPC59 on Jomashop is advertised as a having a screwdown crown and is only 100m rated. I asked them and they replied and did say it was a screwdown crown.


Other retailers' web-sites say the same thing, so hopefully it should be accurate, and a good sign.


----------



## yonsson

Seppia said:


> Has anybody got any news on the small seiko field watches that were supposed to come out in April?
> Sorry if I don't remember the model number, but if I remember correctly they were:
> 
> Field watches
> 34mm or so
> Solar
> Reissue of an older watch
> Around $150-200
> 
> Any real life pics? Or news?
> 
> Thanks!


They are posted at the SEIKO jp site. 
https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/seikoselection/scxp157
I'm going to buy my son the full lume dial version.


----------



## tuffode

Anyone have any info on the SRPD27? What the price is going to be, if it is going to be a general release or limited, and when it is going to release in general. I am pretty interested in purchasing one whenever it comes out. Thanks


----------



## fillerbunny

tuffode said:


> Anyone have any info on the SRPD27? What the price is going to be, if it is going to be a general release or limited, and when it is going to release in general. I am pretty interested in purchasing one whenever it comes out. Thanks


A few dealers have the pricing up on their sites, some may have estimated release dates. Just google SRPD27K1.

It looks like it's a standard Prospex release, but nowadays you never know with Seiko.


----------



## fillerbunny

E: Doppelbock


----------



## huangcjz

tuffode said:


> Anyone have any info on the SRPD27? What the price is going to be, if it is going to be a general release or limited, and when it is going to release in general. I am pretty interested in purchasing one whenever it comes out. Thanks


Pricing obviously depends on what country you're in, but some RRPs in various countries I found by searching online, as the other poster said: £400 GBP, €429 EUR, $625.00 CAD, $725 AUD (these prices include the sales taxes for GBP (20%), EUR (~20%), and AUD (10%) - I don't know how CAD prices usually work with whether sales taxes are included or not). Both 4th-gen Monsters are standard releases, not limited editions. They'll be available in June, pre-orders are open now or in May. I think the SEIKO Boutique in London, England starts taking refundable 10% deposits for all the new models right after they're announced at Baselworld each year - that was the case last year, I haven't asked this year.


----------



## Tickstart

The Monster cyclops addition is a genius move honestly. It makes so much sense given its nickname.


----------



## tuffode

fillerbunny said:


> A few dealers have the pricing up on their sites, some may have estimated release dates. Just google SRPD27K1.
> 
> It looks like it's a standard Prospex release, but nowadays you never know with Seiko.





huangcjz said:


> Pricing obviously depends on what country you're in, but some RRPs in various countries I found by searching online, as the other poster said: £400 GBP, €429 EUR, $625.00 CAD, $725 AUD (these prices include the sales taxes for GBP (20%), EUR (~20%), and AUD (10%) - I don't know how CAD prices usually work with whether sales taxes are included or not). Both 4th-gen Monsters are standard releases, not limited editions. They'll be available in June, pre-orders are open now or in May. I think the SEIKO Boutique in London, England starts taking refundable 10% deposits for all the new models right after they're announced at Baselworld each year - that was the case last year, I haven't asked this year.


Thanks for the info. I saw the $625 CAD preorder online, I just didn't know if that was the retail price, or if they were marking the price up due to it being a preorder. I am in the USA. Since it's is a general release I think I'll probably wait a few months till after the watch comes out to get it on sale. Sorry for the stupid questions, I'm new to this haha, just picked up my first Seiko.


----------



## hantms

Cobia said:


> I think theres something important many are not taking into account regarding this 'new' skx, thats the future. Nobody can predict the future but i dont think its a new SKX at all, the new SKX are yet to come..
> I reckon seiko are creating a bit of a gap in production, getting people missing the skx then they will release a new SKX with prospex logo, 200m, ISO and it will come in at double the price of the old SKX.
> Then we will see that this 100m display back POS was never intended to replace the SKX.
> Thats my prediction.


The new SKX is already here and it's the Turtle line. That's the next iteration in the long line of entry level 'real' dive watches. SKX is still around because people keep buying them and for good reason.

This new one is a Seiko 5 sports style fashion diver homage. Nothing wrong with that, but really it doesn't go into the main line of entry level divers.


----------



## valuewatchguy

A Canadian Seiko dealer has indicated this as his projected availability

Sorry the 1st letter is cut off but I'm sure you can all guess what that is.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

valuewatchguy said:


> A Canadian Seiko dealer has indicated this as his projected availability
> 
> Sorry the 1st letter is cut off but I'm sure you can all guess what that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


All ready saved the image so I'll have it when Seiko comes in and threatens action if the information is not removed. lol


----------



## babbsky

valuewatchguy said:


> A Canadian Seiko dealer has indicated this as his projected availability
> 
> Sorry the 1st letter is cut off but I'm sure you can all guess what that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hi I'm in BC Canada, whereabouts is the Canadian Seiko Dealer? Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

tuffode said:


> Thanks for the info. I saw the $625 CAD preorder online, I just didn't know if that was the retail price, or if they were marking the price up due to it being a preorder. I am in the USA. Since it's is a general release I think I'll probably wait a few months till after the watch comes out to get it on sale. Sorry for the stupid questions, I'm new to this haha, just picked up my first Seiko.


The prices seem high, but they're the RRPs - it's just because SEIKO have been pushing their prices up lately (while also lowering the specifications of some of the movements inside many of their mid-range watches). You could probably get a 3rd-gen Monster with a better 6R15 movement in it than the 4R in the 4th-gen Monster, for about the same price or perhaps even less than the 4th-gen Monster.



babbsky said:


> Hi I'm in BC Canada, whereabouts is the Canadian Seiko Dealer? Thanks.


Searching for the name of the Instagram account shown in the screenshot gives Calgary: https://www.bezelhouse.com



Rocat said:


> All ready saved the image so I'll have it when Seiko comes in and threatens action if the information is not removed. lol


These models were all publicly announced, so it should be fine.


----------



## mi6_

babbsky said:


> Hi I'm in BC Canada, whereabouts is the Canadian Seiko Dealer? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bezel House is in Calgary, AB. Two other good Seiko Dealers in Canada to check out are Halifax Watch Company and Maple Jewellers. They carry a ton of Seiko models and do pre-orders for new releases.


----------



## hantms

huangcjz said:


> The slim-case 6309-729X replaced the cushion-cased 6309-704X part-way through its production history. The 6309 was then replaced by the 7002, which was then replaced by the SKX, which was then replaced by SEIKO going back retro to the 6306/9 cushion-case design. The true successor to the SEIKO main-line 200 m ISO divers' watch will probably come when the SRP777 etc. is replaced by SEIKO going back to the slim-case in 20 years' time, if the SKX's life-span is anything to go by.


I wish more people would realize this, that the Turtles already are the prime successor to the SKX. It seems so obvious.. but some people just look at a particular case shape and think that's it, not looking at the overall lineage and history, how the 'slimmed down' design of the SKX case was what Seiko wanted to achieve at the time: same dial size and ruggedness, but trim down the case bulk where possible. Then as tastes about size shifted there was no need for that anymore, so with the Turtles we got that cushion shape back.

This new one is a Seiko 5-Sports series fashion-homage to the SKX, in similar vein to the Sea Urchin. You can't be disappointed with it, it's not supposed to be a true dive watch. True automatic dive watches currently start in the Turtle range. Oh and people will mod the #$(*&#$^ out of them, so good things are to come.  <3


----------



## JimmyMack75

hantms said:


> I wish more people would realize this, that the Turtles already are the prime successor to the SKX. It seems so obvious.. but some people just look at a particular case shape and think that's it, not looking at the overall lineage and history, how the 'slimmed down' design of the SKX case was what Seiko wanted to achieve at the time: same dial size and ruggedness, but trim down the case bulk where possible. Then as tastes about size shifted there was no need for that anymore, so with the Turtles we got that cushion shape back.
> 
> This new one is a Seiko 5-Sports series fashion-homage to the SKX, in similar vein to the Sea Urchin. You can't be disappointed with it, it's not supposed to be a true dive watch. True automatic dive watches currently start in the Turtle range. Oh and people will mod the #$(*&#$^ out of them, so good things are to come.  <3


I disagree. The SKX and SRP are two totally different branches of the 6139 family tree. I think, constructively speaking you may end up being right if they don't replace it with an ISO rated diver with the same case shape, but it's unfortunate. The watches have a completely different look and feel.


----------



## Galaga

JimmyMack75 said:


> I disagree. The SKX and SRP are two totally different branches of the 6139 family tree. I think, constructively speaking you may end up being right if they don't replace it with an ISO rated diver with the same case shape, but it's unfortunate. The watches have a completely different look and feel.


Definitely. I love my two turtles but lately have been drawn more to my SKX.


----------



## TheMeasure

Couple real life pics of the New Gundam Tunas.

















(Pics from horoguides IG page)

IG: th3measure


----------



## yonsson

Damn! Really want that green Gundam Tuna but I’m refusing to pay the RRP.


----------



## fluence4

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

__
http://instagr.am/p/BwJKIpdhY-3/
Nice Gundam display above.


----------



## JimmyMack75

yonsson said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BwJKIpdhY-3/
> Nice Gundam display above.


I wonder when they are going to come out with the Harry Potter range. I would definitely get the Gryffindor Tuna.


----------



## Jaguarshark

TheMeasure said:


> Couple real life pics of the New Gundam Tunas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pics from horoguides IG page)
> 
> IG: th3measure


Oh thats really nice


----------



## HusabergAngola79

yonsson said:


> Damn! Really want that green Gundam Tuna but I'm refusing to pay the RRP.


We are in the same dilema...
My normal dealer of japan versions give me the price of 3585eur in europe 
Is too much for the tuna

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

The green gundam looks like one of those SNE "street series" :/


----------



## yonsson

HusabergAngola79 said:


> We are in the same dilema...
> My normal dealer of japan versions give me the price of 3585eur in europe
> Is too much for the tuna


Perhaps the price will drop a little after a few days. 
I'm used to the online prices being 20% off the list price before Japanese tax from the Japanese dealers, so paying the RRP + 8% Japanese tax is pretty far from my comfort zone.


----------



## yonsson

Tickstart said:


> The green gundam looks like one of those SNE "street series" :/


As if that was a bad thing. They look amazing, it's just that they are too small and not real Tunas. I'd love to have one of those as a true He-Tuna.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> As if that was a bad thing. They look amazing, it's just that they are too small and not real Tunas. I'd love to have one of those as a true He-Tuna.


You think the PROSPEX Street Series look good in person? I really liked them in photos, but they disappointed me in person - I guess I shouldn't have gotten my expectations high. I only bothered to look at the grey one though, since that was the one I thought I'd be interested in - next time I'll try to remember to take a look at the blue and green ones, too. What did you think of the 2 new brown and black/SS ones at this year's Baselworld, with the 62MAS-ish hand-set and rectangular indices, SNE541P1 and SNE543P1? No-one here's really been talking about them - I thought they would be more interested in them since they don't have the new hand-set from the new Tuna Cans. I haven't seen any photos of them, either - I guess people are put off by the fake-patinated "vintage-look" lume and slightly "dirty" look. The hands might be good to use in mod projects, if ones from solar watches would fit on mechanical movements.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> You think the PROSPEX Street Series look good in person? I really liked them in photos, but they disappointed me in person - I guess I shouldn't have gotten my expectations high. I only bothered to look at the grey one though, since that was the one I thought I'd be interested in - next time I'll try to remember to take a look at the blue and green ones, too. What did you think of the 2 new brown and black/SS ones at this year's Baselworld, with the 62MAS-ish hand-set and rectangular indices, SNE541P1 and SNE543P1? No-one here's really been talking about them - I thought they would be more interested in them since they don't have the new hand-set from the new Tuna Cans. I haven't seen any photos of them, either - I guess people are put off by the fake-patinated "vintage-look" lume and slightly "dirty" look. The hands might be good to use in mod projects, if ones from solar watches would fit on mechanical movements.


I love the looks of the Street series Solar models, but they are cheap of course and feel cheap. That why I'd love SEIKO to make those models but as He-Tuna models. Regarding the new Basel models, I can't really see the appeal. It's just slightly updated looks. For me, it's the real Tunas or go home, I'm not interested in the Solar models.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Tickstart said:


> The green gundam looks like one of those SNE "street series" :/


I thought the same thing, I just thought that was the look they were going for.


----------



## royalenfield

Jaguarshark said:


> Oh thats really nice


Very much so!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

I remember yonsson's firm stance on what constitutes a real Tuna.


----------



## Seppia

It’s a very fatty fish


----------



## huangcjz

PSA, while SEIKO are paying attention to this thread - there are apparently fake or franken-Cocktail Times being made now - see these images:


http://imgur.com/24pzzT1


And this post on reddit:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Seiko/comments/bc6zyc

The incorrect details I can notice: The "TWENTY-FOUR JEWELS" text on the rotor looks wrong to me - it should be narrower, it's too large (as is the "4R35A" and "JAPAN" text), plus the text should say "TWENTY-THREE JEWELS" even though the movement actually has 24 jewels. The "SEIKO" etched onto the case-back is also wrong - the letters are too spread out from each other, they should be closer together. The crown is the wrong shape, the wider end of the triangle shape looks too sharp, and the ridges on it look too closely-spaced, they should be further apart. Apart from the "SEIKO", all the rest of the information on the case-back is stamped or engraved, where it should be laser-etched. The shape/profile of the case-back is wrong - it's almost flat, with a round edge, whereas the real one has a definite transition in angle to it, from a flat surface to another angled, flat surface, and then another angled, flat surface. The "S" on the crown also looks to be too shallowly-engraved to me. The rotor should be one of the gold ones with more holes in it. The date disk colour is white where it should be black. The dial looks too dark to me, too, and there's not a strong enough gradient or reflectivity to the dial, and the way the pattern's made looks kind of wrong, though I can't say specifically why, but saying about the dial is hard due to possible lighting effects. Another commenter on reddit notes other incorrect details with the watch. I knew that there were several models of fake Turtles (the ones that say "NH36-336LT" at the bottom of the dial, and have wrong case-shapes and bezel inserts: https://orologi.forumfree.it/?t=75907317 , fake STO with no dial code at 6 and shape of lines on dial is wrong, too straight, and no darker crown and bezel: https://upload.forumfree.net/i/ff10633946/52B2EF41-161D-430D-9D48-12AA822E7A46.jpeg), but I didn't know that there were fake Cocktail Times out there!


----------



## konners

huangcjz said:


> PSA, while SEIKO are paying attention to this thread - there are apparently fake or franken-Cocktail Times being made now - see these images:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/24pzzT1
> 
> And this post on reddit:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Seiko/comments/bc6zyc
> 
> The incorrect details I can notice: The "TWENTY-FOUR JEWELS" text on the rotor looks wrong to me - it should be narrower, it's too large (as is the "4R35A" and "JAPAN" text), plus the text should say "TWENTY-THREE JEWELS" even though the movement actually has 24 jewels. The "SEIKO" etched onto the case-back is also wrong - the letters are too spread out from each other, they should be closer together. The crown is the wrong shape, the wider end of the triangle shape looks too sharp, and the ridges on it look too closely-spaced, they should be further apart. Apart from the "SEIKO", all the rest of the information on the case-back is stamped or engraved, where it should be laser-etched. The shape of the case-back is wrong - it's almost flat, with a round edge, whereas the real one has a definite transition in angle to it, from a flat surface to another angled, flat surface, and then another angled, flat surface. The "S" on the crown also looks to be too shallowly-engraved to me. The rotor should be one of the gold ones with more holes in it. The date disk colour is white where it should be black. The dials looks too dark to me, too, and there's not a strong enough gradient or reflectivity to the dial, and the way the pattern's made looks kind of wrong, though I can't say specifically why, but saying about the dial is hard due to possible lighting effects. Another commenter on reddit notes other incorrect details with the watch. I knew that there were several models of fake Turtles (the ones that say "NH36-336LT" at the bottom of the dial, and have wrong case-shapes and bezel inserts: https://orologi.forumfree.it/?t=75907317 , fake STO with no dial code at 6 and shape of lines on dial is wrong, too straight, and no darker crown and bezel: https://upload.forumfree.net/i/ff10633946/52B2EF41-161D-430D-9D48-12AA822E7A46.jpeg), but I didn't know that there were fake Cocktail Times out there!


These suspect Turtles have been showing up on eBay of late. People were bidding, so I thought I'd let eBay know they weren't genuine. Didn't seem like eBay did anything about them, just let the auctions run.


----------



## huangcjz

konners said:


> These suspect Turtles have been showing up on eBay of late. People were bidding, so I thought I'd let eBay know they weren't genuine. Didn't seem like eBay did anything about them, just let the auctions run.


Yes, I've reported them in the past too, but eBay just let the auctions run to the end too. I haven't seen them the last time I searched for them, but I didn't search that hard and don't search often, I've only searched twice, because I don't have time to.


----------



## royalenfield

Tickstart said:


> I remember yonsson's firm stance on what constitutes a real Tuna.


Which is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

royalenfield said:


> Which is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That it's He-safe. And that is has the 7c46 movement. Think that was it. Yonsson how wrong was I? +_+


----------



## huangcjz

Tickstart said:


> That it's He-safe. And that is has the 7c46 movement. Think that was it. Yonsson how wrong was I? +_+


Can't be only the 7C46 quartz movement, since the original Grandfather Tuna Can (6159-7010/6159-7019) has a 6159 36,000 vph automatic movement.


----------



## Tickstart

Oh sure, but except for those! And the 8L35. No one's denying the first tunas were real tunas.

It's pretty cool, I remember when I was new to this forum and I saw collections of symbols like 7s26's and 6r15's and 1g98's, b11bsklef's being thrown about, I had absolutely no idea what they meant. How times change


----------



## Snaggletooth

Given that it's merely an unofficial nickname I don't see how anyone can lay claim to being the arbiter of what does, or does not, qualify as a Tuna.

If it looks like a duck, swims like a duck, and quacks like a duck, then it probably is a duck.

_nickname /nikˈnām/
noun
A name given in jocular or fond familiarity, or in contempt_


----------



## valuewatchguy

huangcjz said:


> , but I didn't know that there were fake Cocktail Times out there!


https://crystaltimes.net/shop/all/cases/ct700/

Brave new world friend!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

No, Yonsson is the gatekeeper of the Real Tunas[SUP]TM[/SUP]


----------



## huangcjz

valuewatchguy said:


> https://crystaltimes.net/shop/all/cases/ct700/ Brave new world friend!


Oh, I knew that SKX replicas exist - I think I mentioned that I've seen ones from China recently, and Impulse mentioned the Crystal Times case when I asked yonsson where he got his plain SKX case-back from, but that was the first time I'd heard of just plain replica SKX cases, rather than whole watches, and I've never heard of fake Cocktail Times before, though they have a very simple case to make - I can't tell the difference in the mid-case between the fake and the original, just in the shape and profile of the case-back, though I haven't looked super closely. I know that Deep Blue makes up-sized watches with higher water resistance that have cases which are similar to SKXes too. I have to say that the finishing on those Crystal Times copies doesn't look anything near as nice as the real thing. I don't know about the SKX homages from China, but the other watches I've seen from China tend to have pretty good outside apparent aesthetic finish, even if the important functional finishing and quality in the hidden bits you don't see when it's all assembled leaves something to be desired (I've seen a welded-on separate crown tube on a 62MAS/SLA017 homage with very rough surface finishing, which is apparently no good for water resistance). Seeing the price of those Crystal Times cases, you can get a complete genuine SKX case, which I think includes the bezel, bezel insert, chapter ring, and crystal (at least that's how they're pictured), from Cousins UK for not much more than them&#8230; I assume someone like Ridwan's work is high-quality though, since he's spoken of highly from what I've seen. Does anyone know when Crystal Times started making those cases?


----------



## mi6_

huangcjz said:


> PSA, while SEIKO are paying attention to this thread - there are apparently fake or franken-Cocktail Times being made now - see these images:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/24pzzT1
> 
> 
> And this post on reddit:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Seiko/comments/bc6zyc
> 
> The incorrect details I can notice: The "TWENTY-FOUR JEWELS" text on the rotor looks wrong to me - it should be narrower, it's too large (as is the "4R35A" and "JAPAN" text), plus the text should say "TWENTY-THREE JEWELS" even though the movement actually has 24 jewels. The "SEIKO" etched onto the case-back is also wrong - the letters are too spread out from each other, they should be closer together. The crown is the wrong shape, the wider end of the triangle shape looks too sharp, and the ridges on it look too closely-spaced, they should be further apart. Apart from the "SEIKO", all the rest of the information on the case-back is stamped or engraved, where it should be laser-etched. The shape of the case-back is wrong - it's almost flat, with a round edge, whereas the real one has a definite transition in angle to it, from a flat surface to another angled, flat surface, and then another angled, flat surface. The "S" on the crown also looks to be too shallowly-engraved to me. The rotor should be one of the gold ones with more holes in it. The date disk colour is white where it should be black. The dials looks too dark to me, too, and there's not a strong enough gradient or reflectivity to the dial, and the way the pattern's made looks kind of wrong, though I can't say specifically why, but saying about the dial is hard due to possible lighting effects. Another commenter on reddit notes other incorrect details with the watch. I knew that there were several models of fake Turtles (the ones that say "NH36-336LT" at the bottom of the dial, and have wrong case-shapes and bezel inserts: https://orologi.forumfree.it/?t=75907317 , fake STO with no dial code at 6 and shape of lines on dial is wrong, too straight, and no darker crown and bezel: https://upload.forumfree.net/i/ff10633946/52B2EF41-161D-430D-9D48-12AA822E7A46.jpeg), but I didn't know that there were fake Cocktail Times out there!


Is this a fake or just a Franken watch? It almost looks like they slapped a 4R35A into the case with a new crown. Without seeing these side by side with an SRPB41 they are fairly convincing. The crown is not right nor is the white date wheel but the rest looks fairly close. I'd have to pull out my SRPB77 and take a better look.

Seems like a lot of work to fake a couple hundred dollar Seiko. You'd be better off buying a bulk batch of genuine Seiko watches for cheap and re-selling them for a profit.


----------



## babbsky

mi6_ said:


> Bezel House is in Calgary, AB. Two other good Seiko Dealers in Canada to check out are Halifax Watch Company and Maple Jewellers. They carry a ton of Seiko models and do pre-orders for new releases.


Thank you for the info. Cheers!
Giuseppe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Tickstart said:


> That it's He-safe. And that is has the 7c46 movement. Think that was it. Yonsson how wrong was I? +_+


He-safe & external case shroud. That were the two most important features of the first Tuna released 1975.


----------



## Cobia

huangcjz said:


> You think the PROSPEX Street Series look good in person? I really liked them in photos, but they disappointed me in person - I guess I shouldn't have gotten my expectations high. I only bothered to look at the grey one though, since that was the one I thought I'd be interested in - next time I'll try to remember to take a look at the blue and green ones, too. What did you think of the 2 new brown and black/SS ones at this year's Baselworld, with the 62MAS-ish hand-set and rectangular indices, SNE541P1 and SNE543P1? No-one here's really been talking about them - I thought they would be more interested in them since they don't have the new hand-set from the new Tuna Cans. I haven't seen any photos of them, either - I guess people are put off by the fake-patinated "vintage-look" lume and slightly "dirty" look. The hands might be good to use in mod projects, if ones from solar watches would fit on mechanical movements.


Agree with you about the street series, they looked very cheap and tacky in the flesh, i was a bit shocked at how poor they looked.


----------



## huangcjz

mi6_ said:


> Is this a fake or just a Franken watch? It almost looks like they slapped a 4R35A into the case with a new crown. Without seeing these side by side with an SRPB41 they are fairly convincing. The crown is not right nor is the white date wheel but the rest looks fairly close. I'd have to pull out my SRPB77 and take a better look.
> 
> Seems like a lot of work to fake a couple hundred dollar Seiko. You'd be better off buying a bulk batch of genuine Seiko watches for cheap and re-selling them for a profit.


The case-back is definitely wrong and not an original part - rounded profile like the 6R15 Cocktail Times instead of 3 flat angles like the 4R35 Cocktail Times, stamped/engraved rather than laser-etched apart from the "SEIKO", which has bigger, wrong spacing between the letters in the type-face (plus loots like it's more deeply etched/engraved in the real thing than in the fake, so it's an inverse), so I'd call it a fake. I think it is an NH35 with a fake 4R35 rotor on it - the text on the rotor is too big, even for the genuine standard silver type of rotor that the 4R35 PRESAGE Cocktail Time doesn't have. Fake has pointed tops to the number "4" and the letter "A", the real thing has flat tops and the letters are squarer. Bracelet is also fake - the real thing looks to have a code stamped on one of the end-links, which the fake doesn't have, plus the end-link tabs are more rounded on the real bracelet. Here are photos of the fake and the real thing for easier comparison:

Fake:









Real (image credit - from Hodinkee):








I can't see the difference in the mid-case, but it's a simple design, as I say, so it would be easy to make a fake of.

Real bracelet (image credit - from Seiya Japan):









Genuine standard silver-type rotor (image credit - from closer, Rakuten):









By the way, you know the Japanese models of Cocktail Times got new model numbers lately, but no-one could tell obviously what the difference was, apart from the new ones being 2,000 JPY more expensive? It turns out (from Seiya's web-site) that it's just in the straps - the new leather strap models have a leather inner backing to the straps whereas it was synthetic on the older models, and the bracelet models have new bracelets which can be made shorter than the older ones so that women and people with smaller wrists can wear them, presumably due to more of the links being removable.


----------



## Impulse

huangcjz said:


> valuewatchguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://crystaltimes.net/shop/all/cases/ct700/ Brave new world friend!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I knew that SKX replicas exist - I think I mentioned that I've seen ones from China recently, and Impulse mentioned the Crystal Times case when I asked yonsson where he got his plain SKX case-back from, but that was the first time I'd heard of just plain replica SKX cases, rather than whole watches, and I've never heard of fake Cocktail Times before, though they have a very simple case to make - I can't tell the difference in the mid-case between the fake and the original, just in the shape and profile of the case-back, though I haven't looked super closely. I know that Deep Blue makes up-sized watches with higher water resistance that have cases which are similar to SKXes too. I have to say that the finishing on those Crystal Times copies doesn't look anything near as nice as the real thing. I don't know about the SKX homages from China, but the other watches I've seen from China tend to have pretty good aesthetic finish, even if the important functional finishing and quality in the hidden bits you don't see when it's all assembled leaves something to be desired (I've seen a welded-on separate crown tube on a 62MAS/SLA017 homage with very rough surface finishing, which is apparently no good for water resistance). Seeing the price of those Crystal Times cases, you can get a complete genuine SKX case, which I think includes the bezel, bezel insert, chapter ring, and crystal, from Cousins UK for not much more than them&#8230; I assume someone like Ridwan's work is high-quality though, since he's spoken of highly from what I've seen. Does anyone know when Crystal Times started making those cases?
Click to expand...

Good spot on that fake Presage. Had no idea those existed.

I think someone posted on here that they got an SKX009"P". The notable differences that it had an "Air Divers" marked caseback.......makes me wonder if that was a Franken watch using an CT700 case and a Turtle's caseback.

The person conveniently never showed the dial text or the movement indication on the cashback either.......


----------



## jmai

Impulse said:


> huangcjz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone posted on here that they got an SKX009"P". The notable differences that it had an "Air Divers" marked caseback.......makes me wonder if that was a Franken watch using an CT700 case and a Turtle's caseback.
> 
> The person conveniently never showed the dial text or the movement indication on the cashback either.......
> 
> 
> 
> The P designation SKX is legit, it's a new reference. I've bought a couple myself, P8 in particular. The only difference is the AIR DIVERS mark on the case back.
Click to expand...


----------



## huangcjz

jmai said:


> The P designation SKX is legit, it's a new reference. I've bought a couple myself, P8 in particular. The only difference is the AIR DIVERS mark on the case back.


Do you have any photos of the case-back, and could you let me know where you got them from, please? It'd be very interesting to see them. I tried to do some searching, and I think the "P" _might_ possibly mean "Made in China", like how "K" means "Malaysia", and "J" means "marked with "Made in Japan"" - you see "P" on the end of the model number of e.g. the Solar Tuna Cans, which are made in China. If the "P" model is new, it's possible that SEIKO might be shifting production of the SKX to a lower-cost country like China at the end of the run, like how they shifted production of the previous main-line divers' watches (6309 and possibly 7002, I think) to Singapore and Hong Kong after they stopped making them in Japan, at the end of their life-span.


----------



## jmai

huangcjz said:


> jmai said:
> 
> 
> 
> The P designation SKX is legit, it's a new reference. I've bought a couple myself, P8 in particular. The only difference is the AIR DIVERS mark on the case back.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any photos of the case-back, and could you let me know where you got them from, please? It'd be very interesting to see them. I tried to do some searching, and I think the "P" _might_ possibly mean "Made in China", like how "K" means "Malaysia", and "J" means "marked with "Made in Japan"" - you see "P" on the end of the model number of e.g. the Solar Tuna Cans, which are made in China. If the "P" model is new, it's possible that SEIKO might be shifting production of the SKX to a lower-cost country like China at the end of the run, like how they shifted production of the previous main-line divers' watches (6309 and possibly 7002, I think) to Singapore and Hong Kong after they stopped making them in Japan, at the end of their life-span.
Click to expand...

Here's one of mine (the right side one, upside down). I specifically bought this one because I knew it would have the AIR DIVER mark, and it's what I wanted. I got it on Amazon:

SKX00xP9 = rubber strap
SKX00xP8 = jubilee bracelet

Doesn't seem to be any available right now, but they do pop up occasionally.


----------



## Tickstart

Truly beautiful casebacks. But I prefer the SCUBA myself, all later divers seem to have the air-designation.


----------



## huangcjz

jmai said:


> Here's one of mine (the right side one, upside down). I specifically bought this one because I knew it would have the AIR DIVER mark, and it's what I wanted. I got it on Amazon:
> 
> SKX00xP9 = rubber strap
> SKX00xP8 = jubilee bracelet
> 
> Doesn't seem to be any available right now, but they do pop up occasionally.


Thank you for the photo and information, it's very interesting, helpful, and useful, and much appreciated. The "MOVEMENT MALAYSIA" suggests to me that, obviously, the movement is made in Malaysia - but that this also suggests/implies that the watch itself is _not_ made/cased in Malaysia, but elsewhere, which would presumably be a country with lower labour costs than Malaysia (just as the 6309/7002 went from Japan to Singapore and Hong Kong), which I would presume would be China, since we know that SEIKO already has manufacturing operations there.

I also note that the P version was made recently, in August 2018 (must be, since it's a new case-back variant, so it can't be 1998 or 2008). Is the other SKX new too, or is it from 2008?

Does anyone know what dates the Singapore and Hong Kong versions of the 6309s and 7002s were made from and until, and how long any overlap with previous versions made in other places might have been? I don't know the specific details of SEIKO divers' watches history that well, since I'm not deeply into divers' watches.



Seikogi said:


> well said!


Having said all that stuff before about SEIKO EPSON/Suwa maybe not wanting a Daini logo on their original designs, I've only just realised now, of course, that the 6306/9 cushion-case, 7548 slim-case, and 6309 slim-case were Suwa designs, which was then replaced with the Daini 7002, which has pretty much the same slim-case design, when Daini started making all the mechanical movements and SEIKO EPSON all the quartz movements used in SEIKO-branded watches, which had the Daini logo on them before they stopped using the logos in the early 1990s (I think around 1992-ish), so I guess SEIKO Watch Corporation/SEIKO EPSON wouldn't care! So dream and hope away for them to come back! I was surprised and happy when the Daini logo came back on the Grand Seikos from last year, so there's hope!


----------



## Impulse

jmai said:


> Here's one of mine (the right side one, upside down). I specifically bought this one because I knew it would have the AIR DIVER mark, and it's what I wanted. I got it on Amazon:
> 
> SKX00xP9 = rubber strap
> SKX00xP8 = jubilee bracelet
> 
> Doesn't seem to be any available right now, but they do pop up occasionally.


Welp, I stand corrected. That is definitely not a Turtle's case back. Good shot *jmai.*

Any shots of the dial on the "P", specifically, the dial text at the base?

On another note, it's good to see a 2018 NOV dated SKX. I'm sure that although it's said to be discontinued, we'll see 2019 dated ones soon enough. _It appears that when Seiko "discontinues" a model, there's still a significant production run before it ceases.
_
A good example is the SARB033/35 -* supposedly* (_although I question the authenticity of the claim_) discontinued in Feb 2018, yet we find examples dated in June, Oct and Nov 2018 manufacturing dates.

Marc covers it here:


----------



## WhiteLionR

Since there are no hot news these days, allow me to go a bit off-topic:
The reissues of the "Speedmasters" from '83 don't seem to sell very well, they're already on discount in various e-shops in Japan.



It's a pity, because not many people are aware that this was *Ayrton Senna's personal watch...!*



Not by contract, not some kind of product placement, but his own personal choice.

Seiko could market this and sell 3 millions of them, not just 3k. Instead, they chose to go the "Giugiaro Collaboration" way...
Beautiful watches these are...

-Theodore.


----------



## Seikogi

jmai said:


> Here's one of mine (the right side one, upside down). I specifically bought this one because I knew it would have the AIR DIVER mark, and it's what I wanted. I got it on Amazon:
> 
> SKX00xP9 = rubber strap
> SKX00xP8 = jubilee bracelet
> 
> Doesn't seem to be any available right now, but they do pop up occasionally.


Is it just the picture or are the lugs different? The "Air Diver" one has sharper lugs, even a different shape...


----------



## huangcjz

WhiteLionR said:


> Since there are no hot news these days, allow me to go a bit off-topic: The reissues of the "Speedmasters" from '83 don't seem to sell very well, they're already on discount in various e-shops in Japan.
> 
> Seiko could market this and sell 3 millions of them, not just 3k. Instead, they chose to go the "Giugiaro Collaboration" way... Beautiful watches these are...


How much are they going for on discount in Japan?


----------



## huangcjz

Impulse said:


> A good example is the SARB033/35 -* supposedly* (_although I question the authenticity of the claim_) discontinued in Feb 2018, yet we find examples dated in June, Oct and Nov 2018 manufacturing dates.


Seiya said that he heard the news that it'd be discontinued in February 2018, he never explicitly stated that SEIKO were immediately going to be stopping production in February 2018. It's the same with the black and blue Sumos - he says he's heard that they're going to be stopping production, not exactly when they're going to be doing so.

See his posts, bolded emphasis mine:

2017 - "Discontinued models were *announced*": https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/out-of-production-model

2018 - "Seiko recently made a surprising announcement. They have stated that they *will* discontinue series production": https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/sayonara (not *have* discontinued)

2019 - "Seiko *is to stop* production": https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/sayonarasumo

We've already heard in February too from another source that the green and Pepsi Sumos would be discontinued in production starting this May, but that they would increase production of them from now until that cessation, to fulfil the demand that they expect for them after they've stopped making them. Presumably, production of the black and blue Sumos will be the same and end in May too. Especially for the black and green ones, which we already know that there will be replacements for (albeit the green being a different shade), and that these replacements will be available in July.


----------



## Tickstart

Wow that's positively awesome! I'd like an Ayrton Senna watch please


----------



## Tickstart

Read in the Senna watch digital movement module A825 instruction manual:

_"SEIKO makes it a policy to typically keep a stock of replacement parts for
this watch for 7 years."_

This is news to me. Interesting, I wonder if this applied to all SEIKO watches.
*edit Oh, it said "this" watch, specifically. But, uh, how is it a policy to do something very particular? Makes little sense.


----------



## Impulse

huangcjz said:


> Seiya said that he heard the news that it'd be discontinued in February 2018, he never explicitly stated that SEIKO were immediately going to be stopping production in February 2018. It's the same with the black and blue Sumos - he says he's heard that they're going to be stopping production, not exactly when they're going to be doing so.
> 
> See his posts, bolded emphasis mine:
> 
> 2017 - "Discontinued models were *announced*": https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/out-of-production-model
> 
> 2018 - "Seiko recently made a surprising announcement. They have stated that they *will* discontinue series production": https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/sayonara (not *have* discontinued)
> 
> 2019 - "Seiko *is to stop* production": https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/sayonarasumo
> 
> We've already heard in February too from another source that the green and Pepsi Sumos would be discontinued in production starting this May, but that they would increase production of them from now until that cessation, to fulfil the demand that they expect for them after they've stopped making them. Presumably, production of the black and blue Sumos will be the same and end in May too. Especially for the black and green ones, which we already know that there will be replacements for (albeit the green being a different shade), and that these replacements will be available in July.


Duly noted.

Well discontinued "fully" or not, the SARBs (017, 03, 035) still have some measure of production ongoing....Oct 2018 production dates for all three have been mentioned.
_
Fun fact: Amazon has been getting random batches of these every few months (summer 2018 had one, two weeks ago another popped up) - as in shipped AND SOLD by Amazon themselves._

Similar production dates to the above were reported.

_*edit* turns out Amazon.ca also had a fantastic deal on the 017 on the 12th or so. Sold out in a day or so though _


----------



## konners

Tickstart said:


> Read in the Senna watch digital movement module A825 instruction manual:
> 
> _"SEIKO makes it a policy to typically keep a stock of replacement parts for
> this watch for 7 years."_
> 
> This is news to me. Interesting, I wonder if this applied to all SEIKO watches.
> *edit Oh, it said "this" watch, specifically. But, uh, how is it a policy to do something very particular? Makes little sense.


I always thought that companies were required by law to provide spares for its products for a period of time after cessation of production. This may be region specific (I'm in the UK). It also might be a load of rubbish.. Either way I'm pretty sure I have read before about Seiko keeping spares for a duration of 7 years.


----------



## JacobC

konners said:


> I always thought that companies were required by law to provide spares for its products for a period of time after cessation of production. This may be region specific (I'm in the UK). It also might be a load of rubbish.. Either way I'm pretty sure I have read before about Seiko keeping spares for a duration of 7 years.


It's definitely region specific. We have nothing close to that here in the US


----------



## jmai

Impulse said:


> Any shots of the dial on the "P", specifically, the dial text at the base?


I don't, sorry. I don't remember it looking any different than a standard non-J dial though.



Seikogi said:


> Is it just the picture or are the lugs different? The "Air Diver" one has sharper lugs, even a different shape...


Good eye! The case on the right is a Crystalatimes CT700 aftermarket case with slightly redesigned drilled lugs. The case back is from a standard SKX009P8 though. I have several SKXs I'm modding so I mix parts around sometimes.


----------



## jimigalahad

WhiteLionR said:


> Since there are no hot news these days, allow me to go a bit off-topic:
> The reissues of the "Speedmasters" from '83 don't seem to sell very well, they're already on discount in various e-shops in Japan.
> 
> -Theodore.


I've got a silver one. The dome hardlex is already dinged up (hit a concrete outdoor table) and the bracelet *pulls out hairs like crazy *but once on a pass-through "nato" strap, it's a dream to wear.

Pics:


----------



## HiroNakamoron

New Street Series Solar Tunas? 






















Source:https://christinejewellers.com/collections/prospex/products/pre-order-aug-sept-2019-seiko-prospex-solar-tuna-divers-street-series-brown-dial-sne543


----------



## valuewatchguy

HiroNakamoron said:


> New Street Series Solar Tunas?
> View attachment 14065887
> 
> View attachment 14065889
> 
> View attachment 14065891
> 
> 
> Source:https://christinejewellers.com/collections/prospex/products/pre-order-aug-sept-2019-seiko-prospex-solar-tuna-divers-street-series-brown-dial-sne543


You'll have to forgive me .....I like that 543 street series. My USA dealer of choice is Mimos Jewelry though. Will need to see if he gets those in!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

btw, has anyone pre-ordered any of the Basel novelties? Prospex LX, etc?


----------



## huangcjz

HiroNakamoron said:


> New Street Series Solar Tunas? Source:https://christinejewellers.com/collections/prospex/products/pre-order-aug-sept-2019-seiko-prospex-solar-tuna-divers-street-series-brown-dial-sne543


Yes, they were announced at Baselworld: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/21/baselworld-prospex-ani-digi-monsters-and-shrouded-divers
They'll become available in September.


----------



## countingseconds

HiroNakamoron said:


> New Street Series Solar Tunas?
> View attachment 14065887
> 
> View attachment 14065889
> 
> View attachment 14065891
> 
> 
> Source:https://christinejewellers.com/collections/prospex/products/pre-order-aug-sept-2019-seiko-prospex-solar-tuna-divers-street-series-brown-dial-sne543


Finally some Seiko hands that I really like!


----------



## countingseconds

HiroNakamoron said:


> New Street Series Solar Tunas?
> View attachment 14065887
> 
> View attachment 14065889
> 
> View attachment 14065891
> 
> 
> Source:https://christinejewellers.com/collections/prospex/products/pre-order-aug-sept-2019-seiko-prospex-solar-tuna-divers-street-series-brown-dial-sne543


Finally some Seiko hands that I really like!


----------



## konners

I think we really could do with some new leaks...


----------



## riorio

>>> I also note that the P version was made recently, in August 2018 (must be, since it's a new case-back variant, so it can't be 1998 or 2008). Is the other SKX new too, or is it from 2008?

Not really... there were model numbers with 'P' for ages though most of the time it's on quartz watches (SSC013P1, SSC015P1... etc) with no mention of where it was cased (only 'movement Japan' as usual). I suspect the P version on SKX or other automatics are due to the fact that it says 'movement Malaysia' vs the 'Movement Japan' they usually use for K versions


----------



## yonsson

Tickstart said:


> Read in the Senna watch digital movement module A825 instruction manual:
> 
> _"SEIKO makes it a policy to typically keep a stock of replacement parts for
> this watch for 7 years."_
> 
> This is news to me. Interesting, I wonder if this applied to all SEIKO watches.
> *edit Oh, it said "this" watch, specifically. But, uh, how is it a policy to do something very particular? Makes little sense.


In Scandinavia, there's a 10 year standard replacement policy for all SEIKOs. If they can't provide replacement parts within the 10 years you get a new equivalent SEIKO.


----------



## konners

yonsson said:


> Tickstart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read in the Senna watch digital movement module A825 instruction manual:
> 
> _"SEIKO makes it a policy to typically keep a stock of replacement parts for
> this watch for 7 years."_
> 
> This is news to me. Interesting, I wonder if this applied to all SEIKO watches.
> *edit Oh, it said "this" watch, specifically. But, uh, how is it a policy to do something very particular? Makes little sense.
> 
> 
> 
> In Scandinavia, there's a 10 year standard replacement policy for all SEIKOs. If they can't provide replacement parts within the 10 years you get a new equivalent SEIKO.
Click to expand...

That is a fine policy indeed!


----------



## yonsson

https://www.grand-seiko.com/global-en/news/pressrelease/20190417
SBGC229 - Nissan GTR 50th anniversary LE.


----------



## Travelller

yonsson said:


> SBGC229 - Nissan GTR 50th anniversary LE.


I love the car...  not sure about the watch... :think:

T4S :-!


----------



## espiga

Good Day everyone,

Looking at the GT-R50 they made for the 50th, I thought the Citizen Tsuno AV0077-82E 
would have made more justice to the car design, if it was chosen for a companion watch.

Best regards.

https://www.carbodydesign.com/2018/07/nissan-gt-r50-by-italdesign/

https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/AV0077-82E.html#q=tsuno&lang=default&start=2


----------



## 52hurtz

That white alligator strap hurts my eyes...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

ahonobaka said:


> btw, has anyone pre-ordered any of the Basel novelties? Prospex LX, etc?


I was wondering that, too...especially one of the LX's. Someone just jump on that $5,000-$6,000 grenade so we can get some proper pics.


----------



## yonsson

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I was wondering that, too...especially one of the LX's. Someone just jump on that $5,000-$6,000 grenade so we can get some proper pics.


I'm taking one for the team. I promise to post lots of pics of it. I'm starting with the SNR029 aka SD300, might get the Landmaster as well, but starting with the diver.


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> https://www.grand-seiko.com/global-en/news/pressrelease/20190417
> SBGC229 - Nissan GTR 50th anniversary LE.


23 grand yikes


----------



## GregoryD

yonsson said:


> https://www.grand-seiko.com/global-en/news/pressrelease/20190417
> SBGC229 - Nissan GTR 50th anniversary LE.


The chronographs are probably the most disappointing part of the GS line. They are consistently horrendous.


----------



## JoeOBrien

GregoryD said:


> The chronographs are probably the most disappointing part of the GS line. They are consistently horrendous.


It's funny, for the chrono anniversary I expected they would come out with a nice new chrono, not necessarily with a new movement or anything, just maybe a smaller, more conservative design. Instead they release that lion thing and this ceramic monstrosity :'D


----------



## Cosmodromedary

jmanlay said:


> 23 grand yikes


That is exceptionally dumb.
For $23k I expect a Nissan, not a Nissan themed watch.
What next, a Toyota 86 themed watch that costs more than an actual Toyota 86?

Heck, bump the price up a bit and supply the car *with* the watch.


----------



## maki57

Cosmodromedary said:


> That is exceptionally dumb.
> For $23k I expect a Nissan, not a Nissan themed watch.


I'd get a Subaru, AND get a Subaru themed watch FOR LESS.


----------



## 52hurtz

Cosmodromedary said:


> That is exceptionally dumb.
> For $23k I expect a Nissan, not a Nissan themed watch.
> What next, a Toyota 86 themed watch that costs more than an actual Toyota 86?
> 
> Heck, bump the price up a bit and supply the car *with* the watch.


Only that Nissan GT-R costs much more than $23k. A $100k Nissan is not much different then a $5k Seiko. Hard for most to swallow but brilliant for those who care more about the product than the branding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

Sour oranges man, open & shut case of them.


----------



## Tickstart

yonsson said:


> I'm taking one for the team. I promise to post lots of pics of it. I'm starting with the SNR029 aka SD300, might get the Landmaster as well, but starting with the diver.


Really, you're going with the SD 2022, sorry "SD300" but not the ADSM? Or are you getting that too? I'm losing track.


----------



## brandon\

maki57 said:


> I'd get a Subaru, AND get a Subaru themed watch FOR LESS.
> 
> View attachment 14073923


So this is what happens with the misaligned watches that QC actually picks up on.


----------



## v1triol

brandon\ said:


> So this is what happens with the misaligned watches that QC actually picks up on.


----------



## clyde_frog

brandon\ said:


> So this is what happens with the misaligned watches that QC actually picks up on.


I wouldn't be surprised if the idea Seiko had of tilted dials actually started off as an accidental misalignment, and somebody thought it looked cool.


----------



## JacobC

clyde_frog said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the idea Seiko had of tilted dials actually started off as an accidental misalignment, and somebody thought it looked cool.


Historically "drivers" style watches have been canted like this.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

maki57 said:


> I'd get a Subaru, AND get a Subaru themed watch FOR LESS.
> 
> View attachment 14073923


Gosh am I the only one that thinks that watch is an abomination ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

tynan.nida said:


> Gosh am I the only one that things that watch is an abomination ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No.


----------



## Brian Chamberlin

I wouldn’t wear this watch if you paid me $100 a day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75

Brian Chamberlin said:


> I wouldn't wear this watch if you paid me $100 a day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


but wearing it for just 2 months can earn you the willard

Sent from my Google Pixelbook using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

dt75 said:


> but wearing it for just 2 months can earn you the willard
> 
> Sent from my Google Pixelbook using Tapatalk


Also legit nowhere near the ugliest watch out there.


----------



## JimmyMack75

JacobC said:


> Also legit nowhere near the ugliest watch out there.


That honour goes to Richard Mille. Exquisitely ugly.


----------



## CodeFarmer

Last night I dreamed that Seiko released a MM300 variant without a projecting case and lugs. Or, if you like, a shroudless Tuna (it was definitely a MM300 though, blunt hands, date at 3, zaratsu bezel edge and so on). Just a steel cylinder with a bezel on top.

It came in black, blue and LE green. I can only assume a Zimbe was on the cards.

I woke up and thought, I would buy the hell out of that thing.

I think I need to get out more.


----------



## CodeFarmer

JimmyMack75 said:


> That honour goes to Richard Mille. Exquisitely ugly.


Not wanting to degenerate into another "what's the ugliest watch?" thread, but I feel like Hublot traditionally give it a pretty solid try.

(It's leaked out into the fashion watch world... want a hideously ugly watch without having to deal with superb craftsmanship and selling your Laborghini to fund it? Diesel have you covered.)


----------



## rdoder

On topic of new and upcoming Seiko, just saw this today, new Astron 5x series stainless steel models, available in September 2019:

https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/astron/5x_ss_series

Pics ripped from Seiko web page:





















-Stainless steel means it's heavier, but given smaller diameter of 42.7mm, maybe not too heavy?

-Seiko Astron getting smaller/thinner (thickness: 13.3mm) over time is impressive to me. The longer one waits for the "better" version of Astron, the better it gets!

-That overall design looks very GS-like, and I like GS, so this looks nice to me! Those angled and side views of the side of the case and the ends of the lugs look sexy!

-I'm not looking to buy any watch, but if I were looking to buy, and this Astron were to come with alarm, I'd be tempted by that look with alarm!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Astrons aren’t for me, but that one is probably as close as Seiko could get to making one I’d buy. Beautiful case


----------



## Cobia

rdoder said:


> On topic of new and upcoming Seiko, just saw this today, new Astron 5x series stainless steel models, available in September 2019:
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/astron/5x_ss_series
> 
> Pics ripped from Seiko web page:
> 
> View attachment 14076069
> View attachment 14076071
> View attachment 14076073
> 
> 
> -Stainless steel means it's heavier, but given smaller diameter of 42.7mm, maybe not too heavy?
> 
> -Seiko Astron getting smaller/thinner (thickness: 13.3mm) over time is impressive to me. The longer one waits for the "better" version of Astron, the better it gets!
> 
> -That overall design looks very GS-like, and I like GS, so this looks nice to me! Those angled and side views of the side of the case and the ends of the lugs look sexy!
> 
> -I'm not looking to buy any watch, but if I were looking to buy, and this Astron were to come with alarm, I'd be tempted by that look with alarm!


Very nice case design and shape and nice looking watch, looks superbly finished.
Seikos killing it of late.


----------



## huangcjz

CodeFarmer said:


> Last night I dreamed that Seiko released a MM300 variant without a projecting case and lugs. Or, if you like, a shroudless Tuna (it was definitely a MM300 though, blunt hands, date at 3, zaratsu bezel edge and so on). Just a steel cylinder with a bezel on top. It came in black, blue and LE green. I can only assume a Zimbe was on the cards. I woke up and thought, I would buy the hell out of that thing.


So like the SEIKO 5 SPORTS "Bottle cap" models, but with MM300 dial and hand-set?



rdoder said:


> On topic of new and upcoming Seiko, just saw this today, new Astron 5x series stainless steel models, available in September 2019:
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/astron/5x_ss_series
> 
> -Stainless steel means it's heavier, but given smaller diameter of 42.7mm, maybe not too heavy?
> 
> -Seiko Astron getting smaller/thinner (thickness: 13.3mm) over time is impressive to me. The longer one waits for the "better" version of Astron, the better it gets!
> 
> -That overall design looks very GS-like, and I like GS, so this looks nice to me! Those angled and side views of the side of the case and the ends of the lugs look sexy!
> 
> -I'm not looking to buy any watch, but if I were looking to buy, and this Astron were to come with alarm, I'd be tempted by that look with alarm!


These were announced at Baselworld this year, just under a month ago - their case design with the wider case lugs is meant to be inspired by/a kind of modern re-interpretation of the cushion-case of the original Quartz-Astron on its 50th anniversary, which I can kind of see. It is a nice case. I like the subtly-faceted retro-style bezel of the Limited Edition models, e.g. SSH023, which has quartz-crystal shape inspired hour markers and hand-set, though I don't like the striped dial, which is not close enough to the original Astron's dial texture to me: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/21/baselworld-2019-announcement-astron

There are also a lot more JDM-only commemorative Astron models and colours: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/24/baselworld-2019-announcement-jdm-astron-50th


----------



## TinyHippo

Nice cohesive design. Glad to see Seiko coming out with reasonably sized Astrons. Any idea what the price point will be ?


----------



## Tickstart

A dial for the day is really dumb IMO. You think it's a real subdial with seconds or fractions or something but then it's a one-rev-per-week dial that doesn't even need to be a dial in the first place. Weaksauce.


----------



## rdoder

TinyHippo said:


> Nice cohesive design. Glad to see Seiko coming out with reasonably sized Astrons. Any idea what the price point will be ?


Not sure. If it's anything like previous Astron models, ~$1-3k?


----------



## rdoder

Tickstart said:


> A dial for the day is really dumb IMO. You think it's a real subdial with seconds or fractions or something but then it's a one-rev-per-week dial that doesn't even need to be a dial in the first place. Weaksauce.


Ha, I guess so. Day of the week doesn't have to be circular subdial. I guess that was done to complete the look of three circular subdials.


----------



## Tickstart

Some even have a date dial.......


----------



## mi6_

New 4th Generation Seiko Monsters are up on the Japanese website with the rest of the Baselworld releases. Still not a fan.


----------



## johnMcKlane

mi6_ said:


> New 4th Generation Seiko Monsters are up on the Japanese website with the rest of the Baselworld releases. Still not a fan.
> 
> View attachment 14076819


i guess you are a fan of the Leafs ?


----------



## Rocat

mi6_ said:


> New 4th Generation Seiko Monsters are up on the Japanese website with the rest of the Baselworld releases. Still not a fan.
> 
> View attachment 14076819


Something about these 4th Gen Monsters just looks-------------wrong.


----------



## Seppia

rdoder said:


> View attachment 14076071
> View attachment 14076073
> 
> 
> -Stainless steel means it's heavier, but given smaller diameter of 42.7mm, maybe not too heavy?
> 
> -Seiko Astron getting smaller/thinner (thickness: 13.3mm) over time is impressive to me. The longer one waits for the "better" version of Astron, the better it gets!
> 
> -That overall design looks very GS-like, and I like GS, so this looks nice to me! Those angled and side views of the side of the case and the ends of the lugs look sexy!
> 
> -I'm not looking to buy any watch, but if I were looking to buy, and this Astron were to come with alarm, I'd be tempted by that look with alarm!


Trending in the right direction. These look great.


----------



## Tickstart

Rocat said:


> Something about these 4th Gen Monsters just looks-------------wrong.


Yeah, they're trying to quaint them up, with tidy square indices and just, euw. The monster needs some nastiness back. Sharp, irregular indices preferably with some fresh blood on the dial.

On another topic; As I wrote in another thread, the value we place on a watch (or anything, really) is completely arbitrary. That brings e to the ADSM. In a parallel universe, if SEIKO hadn't ever released the 6105, but released the ADSM the same way they do now, with the student debt price tag, would people still buy it? It would just be a new design. No history. Like, the first time I saw the SKX, I fell in love, and I was unaware of its history and any other watch that looked similar in the past from SEIKO. Obviously some people will like something more because of the associations and stuff they've built up in their head. We are irrational as always.
And some pieces are really dear because somehow they just are and a lot of people will pay a lot for it. How does that affect your own perception of that watch? Does it really matter what others think, people you've never met?


----------



## yonsson

Tickstart said:


> Really, you're going with the SD 2022, sorry "SD300" but not the ADSM? Or are you getting that too? I'm losing track.


AD-what?


----------



## yonsson

rdoder said:


> On topic of new and upcoming Seiko, just saw this today, new Astron 5x series stainless steel models, available in September 2019:


Pretty nice IRL actually. They surprised me in a positive way. Felt good on the wrist.


----------



## clyde_frog

Every time I see an Astron I regret sending mine back a bit. Even though it was too big it was beautiful. I think I'll have one again one day, and the newest range is really nice and a much better size.


----------



## Tickstart

sorry, *SLA033 =)


----------



## huangcjz

Tickstart said:


> Some even have a date dial.......


I don't like pointer days, but I like pointer dates, but not when they're in a small, cluttered sub-dial - I'd like a watch with a larger one, centred on the centre of the dial. Unfortunately, SEIKO haven't made a mechanical watch that I know of with that since the 1940s or 1950s, though I think they may have made some quartz ones in the 1990s, that unfortunately I didn't like the overall aesthetics of for the watches as a whole for the ones I've seen - I'll have to do some research to find out which quartz models for sure.



mi6_ said:


> New 4th Generation Seiko Monsters are up on the Japanese website with the rest of the Baselworld releases. Still not a fan.


Oh, so Japan are getting an extra PVD all-black model too that the rest-of-world isn't (yet)? I guess it could be like the as-yet-unannounced Arnie and Grand Seiko colourways that we've seen leaked which haven't been officially announced yet, and that they might only be available in some regions and not others - I don't understand why SEIKO does the staggered-announcement thing with different colours of the same product when the originally-announced products haven't even become available yet.



Rocat said:


> Something about these 4th Gen Monsters just looks-------------wrong.





Tickstart said:


> Yeah, they're trying to quaint them up, with tidy square indices and just, euw.


Perhaps it's the "vintage-look" yellowish-brown lume they put on the 4th-gen Monsters and also on the new Street Series Solar Tuna Can models?


----------



## v1triol

Rocat said:


> Something about these 4th Gen Monsters just looks-------------wrong.


4th gen reminds me... techno music, which is not necessary a bad thing, but I not always like the techno music.


----------



## tuffode

I love these new Monsters even though I know most people aren't fans. Looking to purchase the SBDY035 in a few months if I can get it on sale.


----------



## Tickstart

huangcjz said:


> Perhaps it's the "vintage-look" yellowish-brown lume they put on the 4th-gen Monsters and also on the new Street Series Solar Tuna Can models?


Didn't notice until now, that's an.. Odd color overall.


----------



## Tickstart

v1triol said:


> 4th gen reminds me... techno music, which is not necessary a bad thing, but I not always like the techno music.


----------



## rdoder

clyde_frog said:


> Every time I see an Astron I regret sending mine back a bit. Even though it was too big it was beautiful. I think I'll have one again one day, and the newest range is really nice and a much better size.


I know what you mean. I salivated for Astrons in the past in-person, but major roadblock (other than price) was the huge size. Now at least some models are getting closer to my size liking!


----------



## mi6_

johnMcKlane said:


> i guess you are a fan of the Leafs ?


Nope I'm in Oil Country. It's been a tough 13 years to be a fan. Only McDavid to entertain us.


----------



## Inscrutable

I thought arita porcelain is expensive while this one is nearly double.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Inscrutable said:


> I thought arita porcelain is expensive while this one is nearly double.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Expensive? Plates from Arita cost hundreds of dollars. I think the watch is a good value.

Not sure why the SARA019 is so spendy. Seiko has been offering enamel dials for much less money than that....unless it's due to using the new 6L movement, but it doesn't have a bigger power reserve or anything so I can't find the justification? Anyone?


----------



## brandon\

Rocat said:


> Something about these 4th Gen Monsters just looks-------------wrong.


Easy.

- Lume color. Too trendy.

- Rectangle cyclops. Eww.

- Fitted end links. Too refined for a Monster.


----------



## WhiteLionR

Seppia said:


> Trending in the right direction. These look great.


In this particular case, it's not a matter of trending actually, but more of a technological achievement...
Back in the early years, it was just impossible to squeeze a powerful enough satellite antenna (and all associating stuff, energy required etc.,) into a standard-sized case (which already had a movement inside, right?). First Astron GPS from 2012 was 47mm and, year by year, now they're down to 42.7mm, quite a wearable size for most of us. This is an amazing progress made by Seiko.



...and the case shape... Look at that sexy body...!

-Theodore.


----------



## todoroki

I must confess the gen 4 monsters are growing on me, especially the SBDY037 on the black SS strap. Will I be able to resist? My minds telling me no, but my wallets telling me yes!


----------



## omega__1

yonsson said:


> AD-what?


ADSM = Arch-Duke Sea Monkey. I made that name up earlier in the thread but Tickstart really ran with it. Props to him for that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

WhiteLionR said:


> In this particular case, it's not a matter of trending actually, but more of a technological achievement...
> Back in the early years, it was just impossible to squeeze a powerful enough satellite antenna (and all associating stuff, energy required etc.,) into a standard-sized case (which already had a movement inside, right?). First Astron GPS from 2012 was 47mm and, year by year, now they're down to 42.7mm, quite a wearable size for most of us. This is an amazing progress made by Seiko.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the case shape... Look at that sexy body...!
> 
> -Theodore.


Agreed, it was also a matter of technology. 
But unfortunately seiko has been usually trending in the wrong direction on almost everything else (think the Gs divers or even worse all Gs chronos), so I appreciate the choice of going a bit smaller. 
42.7 is still too big for me, but hopefully one day...


----------



## Seppia

Inscrutable said:


> I thought arita porcelain is expensive while this one is nearly double.


Such a shame that what overall is a nice looking watch (too big as usual but still) is completely ruined by what probably is the stupidest date/hour index combo I've ever seen


----------



## JoeOBrien

JacobC said:


> Not sure why the SARA019 is so spendy. Seiko has been offering enamel dials for much less money than that....unless it's due to using the new 6L movement, but it doesn't have a bigger power reserve or anything so I can't find the justification? Anyone?


The SARA015/SJE073 was about $2200. The 6L is the main reason I guess. It's what passes for a premium movement at Seiko - 4hz, fairly slim and within -10/+15.

These new models have enamel dials and box sapphires, which are relatively expensive. The white dial version doesn't even have blued hands though. I'm not even sure they really expect anyone to buy them - I suspect they're there to make GS look like better value, which is also what I think about LX to an extent.


----------



## depwnz

JacobC said:


> Expensive? Plates from Arita cost hundreds of dollars. I think the watch is a good value.
> 
> Not sure why the SARA019 is so spendy. Seiko has been offering enamel dials for much less money than that....unless it's due to using the new 6L movement, but it doesn't have a bigger power reserve or anything so I can't find the justification? Anyone?


Should be slimmer.

But for $3,500 I would expect a manual-wind caliber and no date (let alone that horrendous overlapping window.


----------



## Watch19

Inscrutable said:


> I thought arita porcelain is expensive while this one is nearly double.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Integrating a date window into a dial can be a challenge and this one is criminally thoughtless. Leaving out the date would be a major improvement; second choice would be a date without the "3". What a waste of a beautifully finished dial.
The designer of this one should be re-assigned to a job that requires daily use of a bucket and mop.


----------



## JimmyMack75

Watch19 said:


> Integrating a date window into a dial can be a challenge and this one is criminally thoughtless. Leaving out the date would be a major improvement; second choice would be a date without the "3". What a waste of a beautifully finished dial.
> The designer of this one should be re-assigned to a job that requires daily use of a bucket and mop.


That thing is 4380 Australian dollars? What the actual?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Seppia said:


> Inscrutable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought arita porcelain is expensive while this one is nearly double.
> 
> 
> 
> Such a shame that what overall is a nice looking watch (too big as usual but still) is completely ruined by what probably is the stupidest date/hour index combo I've ever seen
Click to expand...

I absolutely agree. I generally roll my eyes every time I hear the predictable moan of someone complaining about a date window placement, but this is just awful.


----------



## huangcjz

JimmyMack75 said:


> That thing is 4380 Australian dollars? What the actual?


It's actually more than that for you guys - the official Australian RRP is $4,700 AUD: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/22/baselworld-announcement-enamel-presage-models

Remember that Japanese prices (like American and Canadian prices) are quoted without Japan's currently 8% sales tax, and that you guys in Australia have a 10% GST to add to that Japanese price. We in Europe have a ~20% VAT on top of that Japanese price.


----------



## Watch19

huangcjz said:


> It's actually more than that for you guys - the official Australian RRP is $4,700 AUD: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/22/baselworld-announcement-enamel-presage-models
> 
> Remember that Japanese prices (like American and Canadian prices) are quoted without Japan's currently 8% sales tax, and that you guys in Australia have a 10% GST to add to that Japanese price. We in Europe have a ~20% VAT on top of that Japanese price.


If you aren't adverse to quartz, there some very nice new GS models that are very close in price. Also some low mileage Hi Beats.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

Hell if you wanted to stick to mechanical, for 'just' 1,000 more AUD you can get a proper Grand Seiko equivalent straight from the Aussie Seiko Boutique. And who knows what discounts you can haggle for , or what deals you can score on the used market for older variations with the the Seiko logo. With no date cluttering the dial, a true dress watch size at 37.4mm, a superior Chronometer worthy movement, and of course a supreme level of finishing.















The only possible concessions made by jumping to the GS is it being slightly thicker (fair enough, but 11.6mm is still totally manageable), no automatic winding capability (not inherently a con, preference if anything), and obviously the loss of the enamel dial. So i think you'd have to really fall in love with the idea of enamel to justify the SJE077.


----------



## Seikogi

OmegaTom said:


> Hell if you wanted to stick to mechanical, for 'just' 1,000 more AUD you can get a proper Grand Seiko equivalent straight from the Aussie Seiko Boutique. And who knows what discounts you can haggle for , or what deals you can score on the used market for older variations with the the Seiko logo. With no date cluttering the dial, a true dress watch size at 37.4mm, a superior Chronometer worthy movement, and of course a supreme level of finishing.
> 
> View attachment 14079651
> View attachment 14079653
> 
> 
> The only possible concessions made by jumping to the GS is it being slightly thicker (fair enough, but 11.6mm is still totally manageable), no automatic winding capability (not inherently a con, preference if anything), and obviously the loss of the enamel dial. So i think you'd have to really fall in love with the idea of enamel to justify the SJE077.


That's the type of watch I like. No date, great size and old school Seiko design. Still, their current movements suck. That's a tad taller than my 300m automatic NTH Sub and more than 3mm thicker than my 36k high beat manual wind King Seiko. And there is no whatsoever reason for thick dress watches unless they live in a parallel universe.

Note how the presage has a non italic "Automatic" text while the "now not anymore leaked" SKX had it in italic. Watches are about details, at least for enthusiasts, they can sell mediocre to the mass market, don't care...

Just my 2c.


----------



## Tickstart

Sour peaches. You love it but can't afford it. 2 cents won't get you far


----------



## Hesemonni

rdoder said:


> On topic of new and upcoming Seiko, just saw this today, new Astron 5x series stainless steel models, available in September 2019:
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/astron/5x_ss_series


With that curved body it's bound to wear like a champ even with the more chicken boned of us. I still wish they had managed to squeeze it down a little bit.


----------



## brandon\

omega__1 said:


> ADSM = Arch-Duke Sea Monkey. I made that name up earlier in the thread but Tickstart really ran with it. Props to him for that!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to be confused with BDSM.


----------



## JacobC

Seppia said:


> Such a shame that what overall is a nice looking watch (too big as usual but still) is completely ruined by what probably is the stupidest date/hour index combo I've ever seen


Agreed! Without the date that watch is a total winner.


----------



## konners

(kindly borrowed from the internet)..


----------



## fluence4

I guess, see you next year, around March 

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz

Maybe those cease and desist letters from Seiko actually worked and now the Citizen “new and upcoming” thread is blowing up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Something interesting I learnt - SEIKO U.K./SEIKO Boutique London had a pop-up shop in Watches of Switzerland in London (which are going to start stocking Grand Seiko, which SEIKO U.K. are really happy about), at which they had the "U.S. Exclusive" Kira-Zuri SBGA387. They had 10 examples about 3 weeks ago, which sold out instantly. They're hoping to get 5 more this summer, though. They got them from the U.S. (by which I assume from the new Grand Seiko of America), rather than directly from Seiko Japan. Something else interesting I learnt - the new Grand Seiko Sport Lion models are proving popular in terms of enquiries in London, which the Boutique staff are surprised by quite how popular they are.



TinyHippo said:


> Nice cohesive design. Glad to see Seiko coming out with reasonably sized Astrons. Any idea what the price point will be ?





rdoder said:


> Not sure. If it's anything like previous Astron models, ~$1-3k?


Pricing is in the posts I linked before:

https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/21/baselworld-2019-announcement-astron

https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/24/baselworld-2019-announcement-jdm-astron-50th


----------



## fillerbunny

52hurtz said:


> Maybe those cease and desist letters from Seiko actually worked and now the Citizen "new and upcoming" thread is blowing up.


I checked. People were just going on about - can you believe it - _Citizens_ over there <|



huangcjz said:


> Watches of Switzerland in London (which are going to start stocking Grand Seiko


That is going to confuse a lot of people.


----------



## huangcjz

Oh, something else interesting I learnt that I forgot before - a lot of people think, "Why aren't there more Grand Seiko 9F quartz watches with display case-backs?" Apparently, it's not as easy as just sticking a display case-back on a watch with a 9F - apparently, the IC is affected by exposure to light in a way which negatively affects its accuracy, which means that the display window has to have many layers of thick coatings in order to prevent the effects of light exposure, which makes it expensive and not easy to do. Also, display case-backs add to the thickness of a watch, and SEIKO see their Grand Seiko quartz watches as their thin options, so don't want to make them any thicker than necessary, especially since people already complain that even their quartz pieces are thicker than they should be. They are aware of criticisms about size, hence the new Grand Seiko Elegance Collection in quartz, mechanical, and hand-wound Spring Drive (and the new ASTRON 5X series), so they're slowly making steps in the right direction.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

huangcjz said:


> Oh, something else interesting I learnt that I forgot before - a lot of people think, "Why aren't there more Grand Seiko 9F quartz watches with display case-backs?" Apparently, it's not as easy as just sticking a display case-back on a watch with a 9F - apparently, the IC is affected by exposure to light in a way which negatively affects its accuracy, which means that the display window has to have many layers of thick coatings in order to prevent the effects of light exposure, which makes it expensive and not easy to do. Also, display case-backs add to the thickness of a watch, and SEIKO see their Grand Seiko quartz watches as their thin options, so don't want to make them any thicker than necessary, especially since people already complain that even their quartz pieces are thicker than they should be. They are aware of criticisms about size, hence the new Grand Seiko Elegance Collection in quartz, mechanical, and hand-wound Spring Drive (and the new ASTRON 5X series), so they're slowly making steps in the right direction.


Very interesting, thanks for sharing that. 
Also, people think 9f's are too thick??


----------



## Seppia

No, some people think most automatic and Speing Drive seikos to be too thick. 
Look at the thinness of a Rolex sub and you’ll understand why 

Quartz are among the few thin ones.


----------



## Watch19

Seppia said:


> No, some people think most automatic and Speing Drive seikos to be too thick.
> Look at the thinness of a Rolex sub and you'll understand why
> 
> Quartz are among the few thin ones.


Most Quartz GS's are around 10mm. 
Having thin wrists, I appreciate that on my SBGV's but my (automatic!) 1998 Tudor Sub is also 10mm. 
For many, thinness = elegance and comfort and for that, Grand Seiko has a long long way to go.


----------



## Seppia

I agree 200%


----------



## ahonobaka

Wonder if GS thickness also gives them room for error re: zaratsu polish, as well as extra material to work with down the line when servicing/re-polishing? Certainly can't hurt I'd imagine. And by extension, it may take more skill/higher cost to work with less material


----------



## JoeOBrien

Seikos are just thick. They consider slimness a high-end feature. Perhaps they just like making cases a little thicker for robustness. The signature GS thick hands and markers probably don't help.


----------



## JacobC

JoeOBrien said:


> Seikos are just thick. They consider slimness a high-end feature. Perhaps they just like making cases a little thicker for robustness. The signature GS thick hands and markers probably don't help.


The concept of thinness is not a big thing in Japan. I could be wrong but I never got that from visiting and traveling in Japan. Not obsession like in the Western world.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huangcjz

ahonobaka said:


> Wonder if GS thickness also gives them room for error re: zaratsu polish, as well as extra material to work with down the line when servicing/re-polishing? Certainly can't hurt I'd imagine. And by extension, it may take more skill/higher cost to work with less material


SEIKO managed Zaratsu polish on KS and GS with glass crystals rather than acrylic ones which were down to just 9 mm thick in the late 1960s and later just fine, and not just manual-wind, but automatics too... As for tolerances, wouldn't one think that they'd be greater in the late 1960s and early 1970s than now? There was considerable variation even with the same model back then. See these examples:

An example of manual-winders borrowed from the Internet - these cases were definitely hand-made, and the movement was also probably the last hand-made design by SEIKO of the vintage era:
















The protruding middle section of the mid-case of the case on the bottom is noticeably thinner and flatter.

An example of GS automatics, from my own collection - these are the same model/case reference, and I am quite satisfied that they have not been re-polished, given the sharpness of their case-lines. Their movements were made with the help of automation, but the cases I would assume were still hand-finished, as GS have always been AFAIK. The one on the left was cased in August 1971, and the one on the right was cased in November 1971, and both say "A" after "JAPAN" and "WATER RESISTANT" on their case-backs, so I would think that that means that the cases were made in the same factory as each other to the same design, with not that much time between them:







There's not much difference in the mid-cases that I can see, but there's a big difference in the bezel - you can see that the bottom surface of the bezel on the one on the right sticks up from the mid-case a lot more, and the top surface of the bezel is also a lot taller, and then there's a change to a third surface, which is at a far shallower angle, leaving very little of the crystal exposed and sticking up, whereas on the one on the left, there are only 2 surfaces, both of which are a lot shorter/shallower in height, and leaves a big chunk of crystal sticking up above it. Both watches look to be the same overall thickness, though I haven't actually measured them. The case-back on the one on the right looks to be a lot shallower as well, though it's hidden by my hand - it's basically the opposite of the bezels, with the one on the right being far shallower. Sorry about them not being exactly level with each other too, which is hard to do when holding them, but I hope the differences can be seen from my description. I was surprised by how different they are when comparing them side-by-side.

By the way, I laugh at all those people complaining about SEIKO's clasps now-a-days - let me tell you, I was really shocked by the original clasp on the original bracelet on the one on the right. I'm certain that it's original, based on other examples I've seen, and on the bracelet identification code stamped on the inside of the clasp. The bracelet itself is solid-link, and quite small/thin and flexible - I like that because it's comfortable, I don't like modern, large, heavy bracelets. The clasp, though, is made out of 2 very thin sheets of folded metal, and there's probably about 10 degrees of wobble on either side of the clasp due to the hinge when you try to close it! It wobbles about like a sheet of paper, so you can't close it sight-unseen, you have to look at it and make the effort to line it up properly before it'll close. It's far, far worse than even any modern SEIKO 5 bracelet (i.e. one on a watch with a 7S movement in it), even those with a folded clasp, that I've ever seen. Actually, SEIKO's bracelets from the mid-1960s which I've experienced (which I believe may often, if not always, have been made by third-party manufacturers, though un-makred/un-signed) were a lot better than this GS one from the 1970s, especially the clasps, because they were a lot thicker and chunkier, though still not heavy, due to folded middle and end-links (which I don't mind, since they make the bracelets lighter). The high-end ones from back then still had solid outer-links, so they still feel and look nice to me.


----------



## Seikogi

JacobC said:


> The concept of thinness is not a big thing in Japan. I could be wrong but I never got that from visiting and traveling in Japan. Not obsession like in the Western world.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I thought it was the opposite way around.

They are famous for ultra thin highly durable pottery. Japanese blades (Katana, higonokami, etc.) are all thin end very precisely made.

Japanese samurai armour was thin and very sophisticated.

Clothing style is generally more elegant and simplistic (Uniqlo+).

The concept of being modest is also a cultural thing... not sure how attention seeker big watches fit into this picture.

Never heard anyone praising the snowflake for being thicker than most dive watches.


----------



## Seikogi

huangcjz said:


> SEIKO managed Zaratsu polish on KS and GS which were less than 9 mm thick in the late 1960s and later fine, and not just manual-wind, but automatics too... As for tolerances, wouldn't one think that they'd be greater in the late 1960s and early 1970s than now? There was considerable variation even with the same model back then. See these examples:


You make me miss mine. Currently waiting for service at my watchmaker's place 

The 45KS shape is my all time favorite!


----------



## Watch19

JacobC said:


> The concept of thinness is not a big thing in Japan. I could be wrong but I never got that from visiting and traveling in Japan. Not obsession like in the Western world.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Possibly true, but the people there are thinner than most westerners.


----------



## huangcjz

Seikogi said:


> You make me miss mine. Currently waiting for service at my watchmaker's place
> 
> The 45KS shape is my all time favorite!


The 45KS might be my favourite KS, though not my favourite SEIKO overall, which is actually a relatively humble 62xx Weekdater - followed by the least humble 62xx Weekdater.  I feel like if they were to re-issue those Weekdaters now, that they'd be popular, since their design is so classic. As KSes go, the 45KS is followed by one of the 44KSes for me - though there is another of the 44KSes that I don't have yet. I do like the first- and second-gen pre-44KS KSes too, though, even though their design is quite different from the later ones, with the beginnings of the Grammar of Design starting to evolve. I actually prefer the cleaner 45KS and the 44KS to the "Grand Seiko Style" version of the 44GS that is seen as iconic, with those (slightly fussy, IMO) extra facets on the ends of the lugs. My favourite GS is a VFA, unsurprisingly.


----------



## Tickstart

JoeOBrien said:


> Seikos are just thick.


*thicc


----------



## rdoder

I wonder if modern Seikos/GS's are going for thicc as a brand feature going forward?





 :

"The passing down of craftsmanship, creates radiance. And while we preserved these features, angle of the face on the case side to make it shine even more beautifully."

"A watch with great presence, that can be identified from 5 meters away."

If it ain't thicc enough, can't show off the case side work/look! It almost sounds like Seiko want the shiny/prominent/angled case side/lugs to be a hallmark/recognizable feature of the brand? Certainly see that with Seiko Prospex LX, the upcoming Astron models, GS.

It's not inconsistent with need to go upmarket. With upmarket, maybe recognizability is needed, taken from Rolex's playbook. Some people can't justify buying an expensive watch if others don't recognize what it is... but Seiko/GS marketing is decidedly not wide-spread, at least for now... maybe it's step-by-step change towards Rolex-like recognizability... maybe it's need to be recognized among watch folks...

If nothing else, certainly it could be a unified look that differentiates Seiko from other brands? Once they establish that, they become the "original" for that look, and other brands that do that look will be "homage/copy". Need to get there first!!!


----------



## huangcjz

rdoder said:


> I wonder if modern Seikos/GS's are going for thicc as a brand feature going forward?
> 
> If it ain't thicc enough, can't show off the case side work/look! It almost sounds like Seiko want the shiny/prominent/angled case side/lugs to be a hallmark/recognizable feature of the brand? Certainly see that with Seiko Prospex LX, the upcoming Astron models, GS.
> 
> It's not inconsistent with need to go upmarket. With upmarket, maybe recognizability is needed, taken from Rolex's playbook. Some people can't justify buying an expensive watch if others don't recognize what it is... but Seiko/GS marketing is decidedly not wide-spread, at least for now... maybe it's step-by-step change towards Rolex-like recognizability... maybe it's need to be recognized among watch folks...
> 
> If nothing else, certainly it could be a unified look that differentiates Seiko from other brands? Once they establish that, they become the "original" for that look, and other brands that do that look will be "homage/copy". Need to get there first!!!


The vintage examples show that they already have recognisability and a unique look from the Grammar of Design (1960 onwards) and Grand Seiko Style (~44GS onwards) - that's what set them apart from the Swiss watches of the 1960s and 1970s, and what they're known for now - without having to make their watches as chonky as they are now. The vintage watches aren't big, at ~35 mm diameter and ~10 mm thick. Someone was just saying a few posts ago that they have a Tudor Sub that's 9-10 mm thick. I don't want someone to be like "oh lawd, he comin' " when they see a GS or a SEIKO.


----------



## Rocat

Tickstart said:


> *thicc


I had to google this urban slang word. I wish I hadn't. Now I have images in my head that are making me nauseated.


----------



## huangcjz

Rocat said:


> I had to google this urban slang word. I wish I hadn't. Now I have images in my head that are making me nauseated.


Thicc SEIKOs make me feel a bit sick too. :-(


----------



## maki57

"THICC" is a Seiko marketing term for "*T*otally *H*ermetic and *I*ntrusion-*C*ancelling *C*ase" technology.

Seiko: Curves in *ALL* the right places


----------



## barutanseijin

JacobC said:


> The concept of thinness is not a big thing in Japan. I could be wrong but I never got that from visiting and traveling in Japan. Not obsession like in the Western world.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah, you're wrong on that one. You'll hear old timers lamenting the obssession with the thin, light and small.


----------



## Ace McLoud

It's odd how some of my friends have already got their hands on the new Tudor and Rolex releases, but we have to wait until August at the earliest before Seiko release their new models.


----------



## yonsson

Ace McLoud said:


> It's odd how some of my friends have already got their hands on the new Tudor and Rolex releases, but we have to wait until August at the earliest before Seiko release their new models.


Not true at all. The STO are hitting the streets in late May/early June and then a lot of models will follow June/July. Rolex and Tudor have serious issues to provide the market with watches so that has to be the worst comparison ever.


----------



## yonsson

Double post so let me take this opportunity to say something:

Whenever you feel like whining about SEIKO not doing what you think they should, repeat this sentence loud to yourself: 
“SEIKO is doing well doing exactly what they do”.


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> Not true at all. The STO are hitting the streets in late May/early June and then a lot of models will follow June/July. Rolex and Tudor have serious issues to provide the market with watches so that has to be the worst comparison ever.


Been waiting for mine for over a year


----------



## Tempus Populi

jmanlay said:


> yonsson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true at all. The STO are hitting the streets in late May/early June and then a lot of models will follow June/July. Rolex and Tudor have serious issues to provide the market with watches so that has to be the worst comparison ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Been waiting for mine for over a year
Click to expand...

Good old scarcity. There's no resilience to it whatsoever and it gets us and gets us and gets us again =]


----------



## Ace McLoud

yonsson said:


> Not true at all. The STO are hitting the streets in late May/early June and then a lot of models will follow June/July. Rolex and Tudor have serious issues to provide the market with watches so that has to be the worst comparison ever.


Two of my friends literally have the watches int heir hands: the slate grey BBB and the new Rolex GMT master on a jubilee. Plus I tried on the Oris big crown pointer date just this weekend. I've been told August for the green Sumo and the Arnie reissue.

So, not that bad a comparison.


----------



## jsohal

Ace McLoud said:


> Two of my friends literally have the watches int heir hands: the slate grey BBB and the new Rolex GMT master on a jubilee. Plus I tried on the Oris big crown pointer date just this weekend. I've been told August for the green Sumo and the Arnie reissue.
> 
> So, not that bad a comparison.


You're missing his point and your two friends aren't representative. I wanted to try on the new GMT on Jubilee and the rep chuckled and said I'd have to get lucky as once they come in they fly out the door as the waiting list is 9 months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

Yes really don’t think Rolex and seiko are comparable. 
Get into any Rolex store and more than half the shelves are empty (which is kinda ridiculous BTW), seiko is just not so smart in presenting a watch today and actually releasing it many months later, but other than that their watches are always available. 

Sure, you can buy any Rolex any moment if you’re willing to be ripped off by the “Trusted dealers”, but it’s not really an apples to apples comparison


----------



## backarelli

Seppia said:


> Yes really don't think Rolex and seiko are comparable.
> Get into any Rolex store and more than half the shelves are empty (which is kinda ridiculous BTW), seiko is just not so smart in presenting a watch today and actually releasing it many months later, but other than that their watches are always available.
> 
> Sure, you can buy any Rolex any moment if you're willing to be ripped off by the "Trusted dealers", but it's not really an apples to apples comparison


I am pleased that the comparison of Seiko with Rolex is mentioned at all. This tells me only about the greatnes of the Seiko brand .
There are few brands that are generally comparable to Rolex...

Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## yonsson

Why are we discussing the most boring watch brand in the industry? I don’t give a flying pig when new Rolex models ships out. The SEIKOs are arriving according to plan and as expected, the same months this year as the previous 5 years.


----------



## Galaga

yonsson said:


> Why are we discussing the most boring watch brand in the industry? I don't give a flying pig when new Rolex models ships out. The SEIKOs are arriving according to plan and as expected, the same months this year as the previous 5 years.


Exactly. Seiko is still number 1 to me.

Let me also acknowledge yonsson for giving me some great advice before my recent Marinemaster purchase.

Thanks dude.

The new sumo and the Seiko LX GMT are two watches I can't wait to try next.


----------



## Seppia

yonsson said:


> Why are we discussing the most boring watch brand in the industry? I don't give a flying pig when new Rolex models ships out. The SEIKOs are arriving according to plan and as expected, the same months this year as the previous 5 years.


Oh my god, please don't be another "I'm going to whine about people supposedly whining". 
It's a seiko thread within a watch forum
- comparisons with other brands will come up
- criticism about seiko will come up
It's normal, this is not a PR thread from seiko (at least it's not supposed to be)

Let other users be, its not because you post excellent pictures that you own the thread all of a sudden.


----------



## Degr8n8

Well said. Per Meriam Webster Dictionary, the definition of a forum is as follows "a medium (such as a newspaper or online service) of open discussion or expression of ideas". Members of this forum are doing just that, and by nature it's going to lead to disagreements. This is a healthy thing and exactly what a forum is for (as long as the posts are made within the rules of WUS and are kind, respectful, and not hateful). So for those that are complaining, keep it up! 

P.S. I personally like the complaints as it gets me to look at Seiko (and what they are doing as a brand) in a way that I have never thought of before. I see the comparisons to other brands as a healthy thing too as it helps me to better rationalize the design elements, value, and pricing of the Seiko brand.


----------



## Gonkl

Can't wait for the next round of thoughtful discussion about the Prospex X

 

But seriously, thanks for all your points of view. Makes this a great place to check out.


----------



## clyde_frog

Let me get this straight. Those Prospex LX black watches are ion plated? They cost that much and it isn't DLC? Really?

Edit: I was listening to Ken Okuyama in that video and he said ion plated. The website says "super hard coating"; is it DLC coated titanium or ion plated with Direshield (intentional) coating? Please don't tell me they used diashield on ion plating rather than DLC.


----------



## georgefl74

Don't know exactly what magic Seiko used on my SBDD003 but it looks brand new even though its 15 years old. Definitely not diashield, it holds up much better and has that glossy look as well that you can't have with diashield. Can't imagine they'll do worse fifteen years on.


----------



## Seikogi

clyde_frog said:


> Let me get this straight. Those Prospex LX black watches are ion plated? They cost that much and it isn't DLC? Really?
> 
> Edit: I was listening to Ken Okuyama in that video and he said ion plated. The website says "super hard coating"; is it DLC coated titanium or ion plated with Direshield (intentional) coating? Please don't tell me they used diashield on ion plating rather than DLC.


I think its the proprietary Seiko coating which should be PVD. There was/is a chart on the forum that depicts the hardness in comparison to Citizen's coatings. Can't find it right now.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Handled the LX (sample models) at an event recently. I still don't think they're worth anywhere near the asking prices, but the black diver looks awesome and I kind of want it.


----------



## yonsson

Seppia said:


> Oh my god, please don't be another "I'm going to whine about people supposedly whining".
> It's a seiko thread within a watch forum
> - comparisons with other brands will come up
> - criticism about seiko will come up
> It's normal, this is not a PR thread from seiko (at least it's not supposed to be)
> 
> Let other users be, its not because you post excellent pictures that you own the thread all of a sudden.


But complaining about someone complaining about someone complaining like you do is OK? Saying a thread should stay on topic (not Rolex) isn't claiming to own a thread. I dish out a fair amount of criticism regarding SEIKO releases as well, but criticism should be somewhat thought through imho. May, June, July isn't releasing late, it's on point and better than most brands.


----------



## aclaz

yonsson said:


> Why are we discussing the most boring watch brand in the industry? I don't give a flying pig when new Rolex models ships out. The SEIKOs are arriving according to plan and as expected, the same months this year as the previous 5 years.


Yup, the official release date (as always) is in July but according to my AD it could be a month early .









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tuffode

JoeOBrien said:


> Handled the LX (sample models) at an event recently. I still don't think they're worth anywhere near the asking prices, but the black diver looks awesome and I kind of want it.


Did you by any chance handle the new Monsters?


----------



## brandon\

ROLEX IS NOT THE BEST. [INSERT PREFERRED BRAND HERE] IS BECAUSE ROLEX SUX.

(Seriously, the fake scarcity and attitude of the ADs is nauseating.)


----------



## JacobC

brandon\ said:


> ROLEX IS NOT THE BEST. [INSERT PREFERRED BRAND HERE] IS BECAUSE ROLEX SUX.
> 
> (Seriously, the fake scarcity and attitude of the ADs is nauseating.)


Considering the scarce items are now discontinued I don't see that trend stopping.


----------



## mi6_

yonsson said:


> Why are we discussing the most boring watch brand in the industry? I don't give a flying pig when new Rolex models ships out. The SEIKOs are arriving according to plan and as expected, the same months this year as the previous 5 years.


Rolex has multi-year waiting lists for their stainless steel sports watches and they sell for above retail MSRP on the secondary market. So yes, definitely boring watches nobody wants!

Meanwhile Seiko has virtually no waiting lists, they sell well under MSRP on most models and come with something misaligned on at least 25% of what ships out of the factory. At least Rolex makes some sub 40mm watches. Seiko thinks more expensive equals larger.

You can hate on Rolex all you like but you can't fault their business model. Let's wait and see what your overpriced ginormous Prospex LX model sells for used!


----------



## Cobia

mi6_ said:


> Rolex has multi-year waiting lists for their stainless steel sports watches and they sell for above retail MSRP on the secondary market. So yes, definitely boring watches nobody wants!
> 
> Meanwhile Seiko has virtually no waiting lists, they sell well under MSRP on most models and come with something misaligned on at least 25% of what ships out of the factory. At least Rolex makes some sub 40mm watches. Seiko thinks more expensive equals larger.
> 
> You can hate on Rolex all you like but you can't fault their business model. Let's wait and see what your overpriced ginormous Prospex LX model sells for used!


----------



## Seikosha-Tom




----------



## jsohal

mi6_ said:


> Rolex has multi-year waiting lists for their stainless steel sports watches and they sell for above retail MSRP on the secondary market. So yes, definitely boring watches nobody wants!
> 
> Meanwhile Seiko has virtually no waiting lists, they sell well under MSRP on most models and come with something misaligned on at least 25% of what ships out of the factory. At least Rolex makes some sub 40mm watches. Seiko thinks more expensive equals larger.
> 
> You can hate on Rolex all you like but you can't fault their business model. Let's wait and see what your overpriced ginormous Prospex LX model sells for used!


Lulz.

On a different note, anyone know the lug width on the new LX models? I'm about to purchase some overpriced watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

WUS adheres to a strict form of Godwin's Law, but with Rolex acting as the substitute.


----------



## Disneydave

Re: rolex biz model - no offense, but anyone claiming how great it is best do some homework. Things aren't so rosy according to some leaked consulting reports. The fake scarcity and pushing prior Rolex owners towards Tudor while trying to drive up Rolex demand>>price is their market play, which, while working a bit now, seems more like a stopgap than a long-term strategy. That said, I'm not sure how well Seiko's upmarket play is going to work either...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

jsohal said:


> Lulz.
> On a different note, anyone know the lug width on the new LX models? I'm about to purchase some overpriced watches.


The prototype had 22mm lug width.


----------



## nupicasso

Disneydave said:


> Re: rolex biz model - no offense, but anyone claiming how great it is best do some homework. Things aren't so rosy according to some leaked consulting reports. The fake scarcity and pushing prior Rolex owners towards Tudor while trying to drive up Rolex demand>>price is their market play, which, while working a bit now, seems more like a stopgap than a long-term strategy. That said, I'm not sure how well Seiko's upmarket play is going to work either...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Can you provide a link for this report? I'd actually love to read it.

I told my AD my suspicions of this market play. Curious to see how close my ponderings were to reports or rumors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

jsohal said:


> Lulz.
> 
> On a different note, anyone know the lug width on the new LX models? I'm about to purchase some overpriced watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


20 metres.


----------



## JoeOBrien

clyde_frog said:


> 20 metres.


But it's okay, because the design team reduced the lug height from 5.8 to 5.1 metres vs the 6159.


----------



## irish0625

yonsson said:


> But complaining about someone complaining about someone complaining like you do is OK? Saying a thread should stay on topic (not Rolex) isn't claiming to own a thread. I dish out a fair amount of criticism regarding SEIKO releases as well, but criticism should be somewhat thought through imho. May, June, July isn't releasing late, it's on point and better than most brands.


Totally agree comparing Rolex to Seiko is just insane.. Don't get me wrong rolexs are great high quality watches but the insane amount of energy to trying to get one that's not a DateJust is just not cool in my book. Who cares when Seiko's come out just knowing when they do come out I have a chance to get one 
( not including the blue Alpinist) is fine by me!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

clyde_frog said:


> 20 metres.


Seiko is going CRAZY with their sizing!!!!! :-d


----------



## clyde_frog

mi6_ said:


> Seiko is going CRAZY with their sizing!!!!! :-d


It wears smaller though.


----------



## fluence4

rOleX is ThE bESt BranD Ever!!1 I lOve the glaRe anD all The RefLectiOns of thE CrystaL. NObOdy neEds cRystalS witH antiRefleCtive tReatMenT.

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

mi6_ said:


> Rolex has multi-year waiting lists for their stainless steel sports watches and they sell for above retail MSRP on the secondary market. So yes, definitely boring watches nobody wants!
> 
> Meanwhile Seiko has virtually no waiting lists, they sell well under MSRP on most models and come with something misaligned on at least 25% of what ships out of the factory. At least Rolex makes some sub 40mm watches. Seiko thinks more expensive equals larger.
> 
> You can hate on Rolex all you like but you can't fault their business model. Let's wait and see what your overpriced ginormous Prospex LX model sells for used!


If Prospex LX-s will sale, they will sale with the heavy discount, still I can hate and lol on Rolex business model.
No problems whatsoever, I found myself in this comfortable situation where I can lol on the business models of both brands, both are wrong, due to the different reasons but are wrong. YMMV.


----------



## Rocat

Back to Seiko's and averting Godwin's Law:

When do the SRPD21 and SRPD23 drop? Was it May, June, or July? I've got a PayPal balance that's ready to go on these. The STO Gen 1's were just too darn purple in some light. Not a fan of purple even though I tried that watch twice.


----------



## yonsson

Rocat said:


> Back to Seiko's and averting Godwin's Law:
> 
> When do the SRPD21 and SRPD23 drop? Was it May, June, or July? I've got a PayPal balance that's ready to go on these. The STO Gen 1's were just too darn purple in some light. Not a fan of purple even though I tried that watch twice.


Last week of May or first week of June.


----------



## clyde_frog

Those 2 look really nice. The bezel on the samurai looks better than the nornal one too imo. May have to look for one of those while I'm in the US on holiday.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

yonsson said:


> Last week of May or first week of June.


Thank you Yonsson. I appreciate it. These will drop just in time for me to buy myself a late birthday present.


----------



## darwin11

Seikogi said:


> You make me miss mine. Currently waiting for service at my watchmaker's place
> 
> The 45KS shape is my all time favorite!
> 
> View attachment 14097859
> 
> View attachment 14097861


love this watch


----------



## jlyc2

Sorry if this has been asked before, but whats the release date for the new Arnie? thanks


----------



## huangcjz

jlyc2 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but whats the release date for the new Arnie? thanks


Officially, it's September: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/21/baselworld-prospex-ani-digi-monsters-and-shrouded-divers

Perhaps end of August: https://www.fratellowatches.com/seiko-snj025-solar-arnie-a-surprise-at-baselworld-2019/


----------



## yonsson

jlyc2 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but whats the release date for the new Arnie? thanks


Aug/Sept, meaning last week of August for Japan and the first week of September for the rest of the world. At least that's how it usually works. 








It's funny that SEIKO Austria is being bastards and hunting all the photos of the new upcoming skx007 replacement, even threatens with lawsuits for those who don't remove pics. At the same time it's OK for Fratello to post pics of the Arnie color that's not even official yet. The Fratello article has been online for more than a month.


----------



## Seikogi

yonsson said:


> Aug/Sept, meaning last week of August for Japan and the first week of September for the rest of the world. At least that's how it usually works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that SEIKO Austria is being bastards and hunting all the photos of the new upcoming skx007 replacement, even threatens with lawsuits for those who don't remove pics. At the same time it's OK for Fratello to post pics of the Arnie color that's not even official yet. The Fratello article has been online for more than a month.


Those *****, they should rather hire some web designers to do something about that website 

Didn't know it was them specifically...

On the bright side, the Seiko service center in Austria has a good reputation.


----------



## juice009

clyde_frog said:


> It wears smaller though.


I'm tired of this phrase. That it wears small. When did someone that's complaining about the size of the Seiko watch say that Seiko watch wears big. I've never heard someone say why does this Seiko out of touch specs wear big.

The people that complain about the Seiko watch specs is concerned about it's large specs and not how it wears. It's a large watch and as a person used to wearing mid size to small watches can see the difference even if the large watch wears small.

The concern is not how it wears, the concern is it's large specs. With this being said I hope I put this phrase to rest with my reasoning.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1

Think you missed the sarcasm in the 'wears small' post.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

juice009 said:


> clyde_frog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wears smaller though.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tired of this phrase. That it wears small. When did someone that's complaining about the size of the Seiko watch say that Seiko watch wears big. I've never heard someone say why does this Seiko out of touch specs wear big.
> 
> The people that complain about the Seiko watch specs is concerned about it's large specs and not how it wears. It's a large watch and as a person used to wearing mid size to small watches can see the difference even if the large watch wears small.
> 
> The concern is not how it wears, the concern is it's large specs. With this being said I hope I put this phrase to rest with my reasoning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## mi6_

juice009 said:


> I'm tired of this phrase. That it wears small. When did someone that's complaining about the size of the Seiko watch say that Seiko watch wears big. I've never heard someone say why does this Seiko out of touch specs wear big.
> 
> The people that complain about the Seiko watch specs is concerned about it's large specs and not how it wears. It's a large watch and as a person used to wearing mid size to small watches can see the difference even if the large watch wears small.
> 
> The concern is not how it wears, the concern is it's large specs. With this being said I hope I put this phrase to rest with my reasoning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Your explanation doesn't make any sense but I assume it's because English is not your native tongue. I can't make heads or tails of it.

A watch often wears smaller or larger than its specs suggest. I often see someone say that a Seiko watch wears large. The Seiko SBDC051 is a prime candidate for this. Wears bigger than its 42.6mm case suggest (more like a 45mm). Diameter and lug to lug length only tell part of the story of how a watch wears. So I personally see no issue with someone stating it wears smaller or larger than the specs suggest. It's all subjective of course but someone who has owned quite a few watches generally has a good idea as to whether a watch wears small or large.


----------



## simonp67

Disneydave said:


> Re: rolex biz model - no offense, but anyone claiming how great it is best do some homework. Things aren't so rosy according to some leaked consulting reports. The fake scarcity and pushing prior Rolex owners towards Tudor while trying to drive up Rolex demand>>price is their market play, which, while working a bit now, seems more like a stopgap than a long-term strategy. That said, I'm not sure how well Seiko's upmarket play is going to work either...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


When it comes to marketing no one is better than DeBeers and Rolex. Regardless of what anyone may or may not think of the quality of Rolex watches they will always be desirable and sell all they make.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tickstart

juice009 said:


> I'm tired of this phrase. That it wears small. When did someone that's complaining about the size of the Seiko watch say that Seiko watch wears big. I've never heard someone say why does this Seiko out of touch specs wear big.
> 
> The people that complain about the Seiko watch specs is concerned about it's large specs and not how it wears. It's a large watch and as a person used to wearing mid size to small watches can see the difference even if the large watch wears small.
> 
> The concern is not how it wears, the concern is it's large specs. With this being said I hope I put this phrase to rest with my reasoning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Agreed. "Wears" cannot be quantified, size can. Compare to audiophiles talking about "crisp", "punchy", "snappy", "tight" bass or whatever.


----------



## manofrolex

Rolex like










Seiko like










GS like










So can we move on now ?


----------



## knightRider

simonp67 said:


> When it comes to marketing no one is better than DeBeers and Rolex. Regardless of what anyone may or may not think of the quality of Rolex watches they will always be desirable and sell all they make.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes. Rolex are the envy of the watch world. Omega would love to be in their position. What do most people aspire to wear?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

__
http://instagr.am/p/BxETsSJFGMw/
SBGX335 , SBGX337 , SBGX339

I do t know if I should laugh or cry right now. 46.3mm ? 9F, no date. Same funky bezel font that made the 115/117 unpopular.


----------



## Giggo

yonsson said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BxETsSJFGMw/
> SBGX335 , SBGX337 , SBGX339
> 
> I do t know if I should laugh or cry right now. 46.3mm ? 9F, no date. Same funky bezel font that made the 115/117 unpopular.


That probably why I like it. And, the SBGX115/117 bezel font is way funkier than the one on these









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jlyc2

yonsson said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BxETsSJFGMw/
> SBGX335 , SBGX337 , SBGX339
> 
> I do t know if I should laugh or cry right now. 46.3mm ? 9F, no date. Same funky bezel font that made the 115/117 unpopular.


I actually really like these...I have swung from must having dates on a watch to preferring watch with no date nowadays. These would be winners except for the 46mm size...too bad


----------



## Mr.Jones82

yonsson said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BxETsSJFGMw/
> SBGX335 , SBGX337 , SBGX339
> 
> I do t know if I should laugh or cry right now. 46.3mm ? 9F, no date. Same funky bezel font that made the 115/117 unpopular.


Maybe I am wrong, but the bezel font is different actually. Anyway, 46.3....dayyyuuummmmm, I didn't realize that. The old ones were 42 or 43 I think. That size was very appealing to me and I was quite desperate to get a hold of the 115 (I'm in the minority, but I also liked the funky bezel font). 9f's are generally the smaller watches in their line up, so I don't get the deliberate move to go bigger. 46.3 just killed it for me more than likely. *sigh* There went my excitement.


----------



## Toshk

Hopefully titanium and with improved clasp.


----------



## yonsson

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Maybe I am wrong, but the bezel font is different actually. Anyway, 46.3....dayyyuuummmmm, I didn't realize that. The old ones were 42 or 43 I think. That size was very appealing to me and I was quite desperate to get a hold of the 115 (I'm in the minority, but I also liked the funky bezel font). 9f's are generally the smaller watches in their line up, so I don't get the deliberate move to go bigger. 46.3 just killed it for me more than likely. *sigh* There went my excitement.


I was just guessing the size since that was the rumor we read here before Baselworld. Now I got info that it's actually even larger at 50-51mm. 
That's just insane.

I love the 117, I have owned it twice. I just thought it was a little big so this is a hilarious release.the 115/117 sold bad, I'm guessing because of the price, the size, the bezel font and no date. What do you call making the same thing over and over and expecting different results? I think that's what these models represent.


----------



## JoeOBrien

yonsson said:


> SBGX335 , SBGX337 , SBGX339
> 
> I do t know if I should laugh or cry right now. 46.3mm ? 9F, no date. Same funky bezel font that made the 115/117 unpopular.


Well, they got it half right. They said: what do we need? Quartz diver? Yes. More colourful models? Yes. Then for some reason they let the Seiko 5 design team do the rest.


----------



## fluence4

50mm, 200m, this is travesty.

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

I saw it yesterday but it looked like a bad Insta joke to me so I didn't post it. Kinda wish _it is _a bad Insta joke.

I'm holding out for a wearable high-end quartz diver, but I guess my only hope is Citizen.


----------



## yankeexpress

georgefl74 said:


> I saw it yesterday but it looked like a bad Insta joke to me so I didn't post it. Kinda wish _it is _a bad Insta joke.
> 
> I'm holding out for a wearable high-end quartz diver, but I guess my only hope is Citizen.


Or Bulova


----------



## yonsson

fluence4 said:


> 50mm, 200m, this is travesty.


50.6mm to be exact. STEEL. Imagine the weight , it's going to be crazy heavy. All the 1000m Tunas are titanium. The yellow accents model is LE, 1100pcs.


----------



## todoroki

yonsson said:


> 50.6mm to be exact. STEEL. Emagine the weight , it's going to be crazy heavy. All the 1000m Tunas are titanium. The yellow accents model is LE, 1100pcs.


I think the Hulk was wearing one of these in End Game and even then I thought it looked a bit big.


----------



## Toshk

Yep - no hope for titanium at ¥450k


----------



## yonsson

Getting confused. Original source says 43.6mm. So 50.6mm might be the lug 2 lug. 
That would mean this is not the worst GS ever but the best GS ever.


----------



## Seikogi

todoroki said:


> I think the Hulk was wearing one of these in End Game and even then I thought it looked a bit big.


That's it.

You guys don't realize this but this Grand Seiko was made to HOLD the infinity stones. It has to be big and thick to withstand the cosmic energy they emit.

Legend says, the bracelet was sized for Thanos himself.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

yonsson said:


> Getting confused. Original source says 43.6mm. So 50.6mm might be the lug 2 lug.
> That would mean this is not the worst GS ever but the best GS ever.


indeed. A guy on another thread said he was told 43.6, too. Faith restored. Hallelujah


----------



## Mr.Jones82

yonsson said:


> Getting confused. Original source says 43.6mm. So 50.6mm might be the lug 2 lug.
> That would mean this is not the worst GS ever but the best GS ever.


indeed. A guy on another thread said he was told 43.6, too. Faith restored. Hallelujah


----------



## Toshk

I was going to say that if this was a 50mm case then the bracelet had to be at least 24mm lug width.


----------



## clyde_frog

I think Seiko must be importing their titanium from another planet or something. They seem to think it's a lot more valuable than most other watch makers. And those GS's look like ass; as JoeOBrien said, it looks like they let the Seiko 5 design team have a go at them.


----------



## yonsson

If it’s 43.6, I’m buying. Feel stupid now for ordering the LX Diver. Will have to sell my PAM372. Thanks SEIKO.


----------



## Seikogi

yonsson said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BxETsSJFGMw/
> SBGX335 , SBGX337 , SBGX339
> 
> I do t know if I should laugh or cry right now. 46.3mm ? 9F, no date. Same funky bezel font that made the 115/117 unpopular.


Here is my 5 cents.

The hands are beautiful and make sense for a Grand Seiko but that does not go well with yellow. Combining sporty elements like yellow second hands simply does not work with those dressy minute/hour hands.

Gilt/Gold instead of yellow would have worked. This is a GS diver not the blue samurai with yellow accents ffs.

No date is a big plus, also the full minute track on the bezel insert - nice symmetry

Fonts simply suck. You have the huge numbers on the bezel then a small GS logo with "Grand Seiko" even smaller under it and then a microscopic "Divers 200m" ?! 
The poor "divers 200m" looks so lonely compared to the huge numbers on the rehaut and bezel insert.

Lugs are very thick, reminds me of the ugly submariner lugs. This combined with the thickness will destroy proportions.

Re case - nice attempt at the grammar of design style but imo that was executed better on the Shogun than here.


----------



## ahonobaka

they look better in renderings which is a first


----------



## 6R15

These seriously have to be designed by some really fat Japanese dude at Seiko. The average Japanese wrist is relatively small.... there can't be a big demand for big watches. With each and every release, the Japanese design ethos fades away


----------



## rcorreale

yonsson said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BxETsSJFGMw/
> SBGX335 , SBGX337 , SBGX339
> 
> I do t know if I should laugh or cry right now. 46.3mm ? 9F, no date. Same funky bezel font that made the 115/117 unpopular.


Might as well just get one of the Tuna variants. It's a better looking watch with a more cohesive design IMO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hakabasch

fluence4 said:


> 50mm, 200m, this is travesty.
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


It's not 50mm.... yet


----------



## hakabasch

georgefl74 said:


> I saw it yesterday but it looked like a bad Insta joke to me so I didn't post it. Kinda wish _it is _a bad Insta joke.
> 
> I'm holding out for a wearable high-end quartz diver, but I guess my only hope is Citizen.


I'm not a swatch fan but ...... Logines?


----------



## hakabasch

ahonobaka said:


> they look better in renderings which is a first
> View attachment 14127969


This one says DIAMETER = 50.6mm.
So lost......


----------



## JoeOBrien

They can't be 50mm. I know Seiko needs a good talking to about their watch sizes, but even they wouldn't do something that silly.


----------



## mi6_

yonsson said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BxETsSJFGMw/
> SBGX335 , SBGX337 , SBGX339


OMG these are just awful? They aren't classy at all. What is with the yellow? This looks like it was designed by Invicta, especially if it is actually 50.6mm in diameter. Maybe GS poached an Invicta designer? Who would buy these?

Seiko make a good looking GS diver in the 40mm-41mm range. Nobody wants to wear a dinner plate. I don't understand why Seiko feels their expensive watches have to be ludicrously oversized.


----------



## JoeOBrien

mi6_ said:


> Seiko make a good looking GS diver in the 40mm-41mm range. Nobody wants to wear a dinner plate. I don't understand why Seiko feels their expensive watches have to be ludicrously oversized.


It is quite frustrating that they don't seem to care about making watches that are no brainers to have in the lineup. A 40mm steel mechanical diver would be instant $$$. Not to mention a steel snowflake. That s#!£ would never be in stock.


----------



## Tickstart

6R15 said:


> The average Japanese wrist is relatively small


We all know what you're talking about


----------



## Tickstart

hakabasch said:


> It's not 50mm.... yet


Perhaps they swell underwater


----------



## rcorreale

I couldn’t get my credit card out fast enough if they came out with a classy steel 40mm diver, relatively thin and relatively short L to L with 200-300 WR, AR coated underside only sapphire crystal, nice adjustable steel bracelet with either the 9F or 8L movement. And killer lume of course. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

Tickstart said:


> Perhaps they swell underwater


More likely shrinkage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19

Seiko is Japanese; on average, home for some of the slimmest people on the planet.
Why do they size their dive watches for the Sumotori?


----------



## ahonobaka

6R15 said:


> These seriously have to be designed by some really fat Japanese dude at Seiko. The average Japanese wrist is relatively small.... there can't be a big demand for big watches. With each and every release, the Japanese design ethos fades away


I'm still holding out to confirm the sizing. That said, there's this notion that Japanese design is always pure, simple, refined, etc. but they're capable of some super garish things as well at least in contemporary design as we're seeing bleed into watches. That said, the reason most in Japan still wear Swiss over GS is usually down to size (won't mention brand hype lol). Even they think GS are too big (at least so I've been told by many Japanese collectors).


----------



## Reyken

Ok, I am angry, like really angry...why push the size from 42 something to 43,6 mm? Why do they have to make e v e r y watch 44 or larger? Do at least ONE 40mm come on, it is not like you arent allowed to bring out the others, but why on earth is it so hard to release at least ONE smaller sized model?


----------



## yonsson

rcorreale said:


> I couldn't get my credit card out fast enough if they came out with a classy steel 40mm diver, relatively thin and relatively short L to L with 200-300 WR, AR coated underside only sapphire crystal, nice adjustable steel bracelet with either the 9F or 8L movement. And killer lume of course.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need to pick one or the other. 
Prospex has the killer Lumibrite v2 lume, GS doesn't. 
300m = He-safe = thick. 
All do have sapphire with inner AR coating though. 
Clasp is coming...


----------



## jmai

I think what most don't realize is with Seiko, you usually have to reduce the size by a couple of MM to have an idea of the actual visual size on wrist due to their case designs. My MM200 measured 44mm but wears smaller than many 42mm full bezel divers.


----------



## yonsson

jmai said:


> I think what most don't realize is with Seiko, you usually have to reduce the size by a couple of MM to have an idea of the actual visual size on wrist due to their case designs. My MM200 measured 44mm but wears smaller than many 42mm full bezel divers.


Absolutely! The SBGX117 is 42.7mm but wears like a Sumo which is 44.5mm. The recessed crown on the SBGX33X will make it wear smaller than the 117. It's not all about measurements.


----------



## jmai

yonsson said:


> jmai said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think what most don't realize is with Seiko, you usually have to reduce the size by a couple of MM to have an idea of the actual visual size on wrist due to their case designs. My MM200 measured 44mm but wears smaller than many 42mm full bezel divers.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely! The SBGX117 is 42.7mm but wears like a Sumo which is 44.5mm. The recessed crown on the SBGX33X will make it wear smaller than the 117. It's not all about measurements.
Click to expand...

Yep, people get all crazy over numbers without ever getting the watch on wrist to judge in the flesh. The proof is on the wrist. My Sinn 104 at 41mm is visually larger on wrist than a 44mm MM200. It all comes down to how big the bezel insert is, how close the bezel gets to the case edge, and how much the lugs curve.


----------



## clyde_frog

Bezel diameter and bezel insert width are big factors in how big the watch appears yes. My Transocean's case width is 45mm, but the bezel diameter is 42mm and it makes the watch appear smaller than my Samurai.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Yeah but... they should still make a 40/42mm diver. It's a thing that people want and like. Saying that a watch can wear smaller is irrelevant if it's still big. I have a MM200 as well, and while it does look smaller (than the 42mm 6RMAS, eg), I would still prefer it was actually 42mm.


----------



## clyde_frog

Yeah, I'd prefer mine to actually be 42mm too.


----------



## Seppia

Finally an oversized diver from seiko!
Exactly what their lineup was missing, enough with those stupid slim midsized dive watches!


----------



## jmai

JoeOBrien said:


> Yeah but... they should still make a 40/42mm diver. It's a thing that people want and like. Saying that a watch can wear smaller is irrelevant if it's still big. I have a MM200 as well, and while it does look smaller (than the 42mm 6RMAS, eg), I would still prefer it was actually 42mm.


I'm talking about visual size on wrist only though. If a 44mm watch visually LOOKS smaller than a 42mm watch, why does it matter that it is technically 44mm? It doesn't, and it's just an argument in technicalities at that point. And that's my whole point, an MM200 is big on paper, not big to the eye. Again, a 41mm Sinn 104 looks bigger than a 44mm MM200. So really, it doesn't matter that it's bigger on paper.

If you actually mean that you prefer the look of a 40mm diver, then sure. Because that's what'll happen if the MM200 was technically 42mm. It'll look like a 40mm.

Wearability is a whole other topic. People say a 48mm Tuna wears super comfy, but it still looks like a 48mm puck on the wrist.


----------



## Seppia

Ok great but you know what would be nice? A 40mm sub that wears like a 40mm sub. 

Seiko has around 3000 divers that “wear smaller than the specs suggest”. 
The only one for which the above statement is true, in my experience, is the MM200.


----------



## jmai

Seppia said:


> Ok great but you know what would be nice? A 40mm sub that wears like a 40mm sub.
> 
> Seiko has around 3000 divers that "wear smaller than the specs suggest".
> The only one for which the above statement is true, in my experience, is the MM200.


I think it's true with many Seiko divers. The 42mm mini turtle looks like a toy on wrist. The 42mm SKX looks like a 40 next to a 42mm Seamaster. The 38mm SKX013 looks like a 36 next to a "true" 40mn Sub. And these are all watches I've worn on wrist.

To eliminate this sizing oddity with Seiko watches, you would have to eliminate the design choices that makes these cases such interesting and unique designs. I'm talking about the heavily tapered case sides, the inset bezels, the sloped lugs, etc. If it means having to wear the watch before judging, I'm fine dealing with not taking the paper specs too seriously. It's a good way to go about judging things in general.


----------



## manofrolex

jmai said:


> I think what most don't realize is with Seiko, you usually have to reduce the size by a couple of MM to have an idea of the actual visual size on wrist due to their case designs. My MM200 measured 44mm but wears smaller than many 42mm full bezel divers.


This doesn't wear particularly small but I see what you mean...


----------



## clyde_frog

I hate the name "MM200", I can't believe that caught on.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I really wish they would've continued with the sbgx115/117 line. I loved the simple black or white options and size (and yes, I liked the bezel font). Of the new ones, I think I could only wear the black. The yellow LE is more than I'd spend and honestly looks tacky. The blue I would have to see, but it doesn't look right with the black bezel. I have a feeling I will probably pass, but either way I am happy they decided to come out with a quartz diver again.


----------



## aalin13

ahonobaka said:


> they look better in renderings which is a first
> View attachment 14127969


This post says diameter of 50.6mm, guess someone must have made a mistake and confused lug to lug with diameter. Another thing to note, NT$132,000 is $4,265 USD at the current exchange rate.


----------



## 6R15

The pricing is pushing the limits of what a buyer can bear. If I were in the market for another diver, I'd pick a new Omega Seamaster over that in a heartbeat. A quartz GS SS diver should be in the $2k-3k USD range, not $4k+

The Fukushima radiation is damaging the logic center of Seiko employees' brains


----------



## lethaltoes

Assuming its the same wrist model (pics nicked from same facebook page), the new sbgx33x seems significantly smaller than the 46.4mm sbgc229. Cheers!









Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

lethaltoes said:


> Assuming its the same wrist model (pics nicked from same facebook page), the new sbgx33x seems significantly smaller than the 46.4mm sbgc229. Cheers!


The distance from the camera/apparent focal length plays a part in the appearance of something's size due to perspective too, of course. The photo of the divers' watch could be from further away, thus making it look smaller (see the relative size of the arm and the space it takes up in the 2 shots) - or, both photos could have been cropped from the originals, perhaps in different ways - there's no way of knowing for sure unless we can see the full original images.


----------



## 6R15

lethaltoes said:


>


***** Christ, what the hell is that? Kill it with fire before it lays eggs!


----------



## Travelller

yonsson said:


> ...Prospex has the killer Lumibrite v2 lume, GS doesn't...


Killer indeed! It wiped out both one of my "sandwich" and "painted" PAMs... not even a fair fight :rodekaart
Seiko in question is the SLA025 b-)


----------



## yonsson

6R15 said:


> ***** Christ, what the hell is that? Kill it with fire before it lays eggs!


----------



## clyde_frog

6R15 said:


> ***** Christ, what the hell is that? Kill it with fire before it lays eggs!


It just needs more numbers on it, that's all. But seriously, that thing is a bit of an abomination.


----------



## JoeOBrien

clyde_frog said:


> I hate the name "MM200", I can't believe that caught on.


It resembles the MM300 and it's 200m. Hardly surprising, really. Personally I think the real scourge is anything that has a white dial and blue seconds hand being called "baby Snowflake", but again, it's not surprising.



6R15 said:


> ***** Christ, what the hell is that? Kill it with fire before it lays eggs!


I wonder if there's a GS design division for watches that they know won't sell and are really just like physical advertisements. Must be a nice, low-pressure gig.


----------



## clyde_frog

JoeOBrien said:


> It resembles the MM300 and it's 200m. Hardly surprising, really. Personally I think the real scourge is anything that has a white dial and blue seconds hand being called "baby Snowflake", but again, it's not surprising.


I know it resembles one, but the MM300 was called that because it IS a Marinemaster, this thing isn't a Marinemaster, or a "baby Marinemaster". They're just terrible names imo. There doesn't need to be a silly nickname for every diver they release, especially not one made up by somebody on here then everybody else just runs with it because they can't think of anything better.


----------



## Cosmodromedary

6R15 said:


> ***** Christ, what the hell is that? Kill it with fire before it lays eggs!


It's the Nissan GTR Godzilla themed GS. Godzilla sized, and Godzilla priced too! You could get a Nissan instead for how much it costs.


----------



## yonsson

clyde_frog said:


> I know it resembles one, but the MM300 was called that because it IS a Marinemaster, this thing isn't a Marinemaster, or a "baby Marinemaster". They're just terrible names imo. There doesn't need to be a silly nickname for every diver they release, especially not one made up by somebody on here then everybody else just runs with it because they can't think of anything better.


MM200, 8LMAS, SD300. It is known.


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

Hi everybody, does anyone know, how many colors lume of this model SRPD21 ? 2 color like


----------



## yonsson

Speaking of nicknames. Eagerly awaiting the SNR029, aka SD300. 
It should arrive within a month.


----------



## Seppia

It really looks superb


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> Speaking of nicknames. Eagerly awaiting the SNR029, aka SD300.
> It should arrive within a month.


Looks pretty darn good to me 
Remind us how big is ur wrist and can you show the new clasp extension bits


----------



## jlyc2

I don't believe the diver looks smaller, it's just optical illusion as the bottom of the case and hence portion of the watch overhanging the wrist is obscured by shadow...



lethaltoes said:


> Assuming its the same wrist model (pics nicked from same facebook page), the new sbgx33x seems significantly smaller than the 46.4mm sbgc229. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlyc2

Cosmodromedary said:


> It's the Nissan GTR Godzilla themed GS. Godzilla sized, and Godzilla priced too! You could get a Nissan instead for how much it costs.


It's nice that the association between Seiko and GTR is subtle in this case but maybe so subtle that one can not make the connection. They could've used the GTR font style or color scheme (white/red)


----------



## Spring-Diver

yonsson said:


> Speaking of nicknames. Eagerly awaiting the SNR029, aka SD300.
> It should arrive within a month.


Really looking forward to seeing your arrival thread Other than the thickness, this one is perfect! I would love to see this on the SNR031J1 strap

Cheers 
Shannon


----------



## yonsson

jmanlay said:


> Looks pretty darn good to me
> Remind us how big is ur wrist and can you show the new clasp extension bits











18cm. I actually forgot to take any good photos of the clasps. If the final products are like the Baselworld prototypes, then the blue dial GMT will be the only model with the new extension clasp.









The diver will have the upgraded mm300 clasp, meaning the SBGA229/231/SBGH255/257 clasp but with SEIKO branding. (Mm300 clasp with better finish).

We actually got to interview a product developer about the future, materials and so on. I really pushed the clasp issue. He said they are looking into it and that we might get a new GS clasp in 2-3 years. When I tested the new Astron models I told SEIKO that they should make a Prospex clasp like the new Astron clasp, so very happy to see that happening.


----------



## yonsson

The same function as the new Astron clasp in these pics. About a half link extension in three different positions by pressing the buttons on the sides.


----------



## ahonobaka

yonsson said:


> 2d26a7-3fd4-4e5e-8702-3f8454acb340-jpeg.1075922/[/IMG]
> We actually got to interview a product developer about the future, materials and so on. I really pushed the clasp issue. He said they are looking into it and that we might get a new GS clasp in 2-3 years.


I just hope that doesn't by extension (get it?) mean that new diver we're all waiting on is another 2-3 years out. I've already put in 2 years since they first said one was coming lol

Lately I've been annoyed with the size of GS in general (thickness and width), likely compounded by me wearing the SBGA029 as a daily wearer. They are by far my favorite brand and Rolex etc. don't come close to their finishing in this or double the price range, but it's frustrating that literally none of them fit me how I want them to (I prefer dive watches which mucks it up more). We talk about how the curved lugs make them "wear small" but on a small wrist it turns into almost a bulbous effect. Totally just venting here, and it's a personal issue with my six inch wrist but I may need to start browsing around...Sucks that the Sub fits me perfectly LOL


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> Speaking of nicknames. Eagerly awaiting the SNR029, aka SD300.
> It should arrive within a month.


That is a beautiful thing. The only part I dont like, and I dont like it on any watch, is the printed lume pip to replace a real one. I think they should keep a real lume pip on lume bezel inserts.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

clyde_frog said:


> That is a beautiful thing. The only part I dont like, and I dont like it on any watch, is the printed lume pip to replace a real one. I think they should keep a real lume pip on lume bezel inserts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


There is your real lume pip 

Also got the same applied shiny lume markers that are rather rare on Seiko divers.

At 10.5mm height you won't have to worry about it being tall either 

View attachment 14131653


----------



## yonsson

Pic from Horologymatters on Instagram. Also claiming 43.6mm.


----------



## georgefl74

yonsson said:


> If it's 43.6, I'm buying. Feel stupid now for ordering the LX Diver.


Why? 300m Spring drive titanium vs 200m quartz steel. No brainer.


----------



## yonsson

georgefl74 said:


> Why? 300m Spring drive titanium vs 200m quartz steel. No brainer.


Because 1: I prefer quartz, 2: I Love the SBGH257 and SBGV243 cases, 3: Because the GS is cheaper. But one doesn't have to exclude the other I guess.


----------



## georgefl74

yonsson said:


> Because 1: I prefer quartz, 2: I Love the SBGH257 and SBGV243 cases, 3: Because the GS is cheaper. But one doesn't have to exclude the other I guess.


I like quartz too but cracking open a diver every couple of years for a battery is a no-no. Eagerly waiting for The Citizen diver with an ecodrive perpetual HAQ. Come on Citizen, take my money.


----------



## JacobC

georgefl74 said:


> I like quartz too but cracking open a diver every couple of years for a battery is a no-no. Eagerly waiting for The Citizen diver with an ecodrive perpetual HAQ. Come on Citizen, take my money.


Why? You should be replacing the gasket when you do this anyways.


----------



## Toshk

JacobC said:


> Why? You should be replacing the gasket when you do this anyways.


Definitely. New gaskets at least every few years.


----------



## yonsson

georgefl74 said:


> I like quartz too but cracking open a diver every couple of years for a battery is a no-no. Eagerly waiting for The Citizen diver with an ecodrive perpetual HAQ. Come on Citizen, take my money.


Standard SEIKO gaskets and batteries, no issue.


----------



## ahonobaka

Re: GS vs. Seiko, I'd go GS every time personally (for all the reasons yonsson mentioned, as well as superior finishing)

Wonder how thick these will be?


----------



## ahonobaka

So cool


----------



## Mr.Jones82

ahonobaka said:


> Re: GS vs. Seiko, I'd go GS every time personally (for all the reasons yonsson mentioned, as well as superior finishing)
> 
> Wonder how thick these will be?


I would generally agree with that, but the SNR029 might be a rare exception when compared to the new quartz diver. The snr029 looks gorgeous and has that trusted classic MM300 design. I have a feeling if I saw the 9f in the metal or had some better pics I might change my mind though. It is a GS and it is hard not to fall in love with their sparkle and shine. I'm not a huge fan of the yellow accents and I don't like having the Arabic numerals on the chapter ring, but again it is hard to form an opinion from these lackluster photos. Now, the sbgx115 Id scoop up in a second over the SNR029.


----------



## yonsson

ahonobaka said:


> Re: GS vs. Seiko, I'd go GS every time personally (for all the reasons yonsson mentioned, as well as superior finishing)
> Wonder how thick these will be?


Generally speaking GS has better finish than the Prospex line, but when it comes to the LX line and the SLA025, I wouldn't be so sure. Sure, the indices are not applied on the LX & 025, but they sure are nice. Hands look above mm300 level as well. Add the thicker bracelet on the LX compared to all GS models but the SBGH255/257, and you have a great package with the LX. The only things I don't like is the clasp and that it has Diashield. And don't forget, with the LX you get the better lume overall and lume 0-20 in the bezel inlay.


----------



## yonsson

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I would generally agree with that, but the SNR029 might be a rare exception when compared to the new quartz diver. The snr029 looks gorgeous and has that trusted classic MM300 design. I have a feeling if I saw the 9f in the metal or had some better pics I might change my mind though. It is a GS and it is hard not to fall in love with their sparkle and shine. I'm not a huge fan of the yellow accents and I don't like having the Arabic numerals on the chapter ring, but again it is hard to form an opinion from these lackluster photos. Now, the sbgx115 Id scoop up in a second over the SNR029.


I was one of the first who bought the SBGX117 when it came out. I used it for almost every day for one and a half year. It was great, but the lume didn't impress me at all compared to the mm300 and the newer Tunas. It was very heavy as well, hardly ever wore it on the bracelet. I also prefer titanium on larger divers, so I think the SD300 will be a good fit for me. If I have to chose, I think I'll need both.


----------



## DarthVedder

clyde_frog said:


> I know it resembles one, but the MM300 was called that because it IS a Marinemaster, this thing isn't a Marinemaster, or a "baby Marinemaster". They're just terrible names imo. There doesn't need to be a silly nickname for every diver they release, especially not one made up by somebody on here then everybody else just runs with it because they can't think of anything better.


Every nickname starts that way, with somebody making it up and the rest running with it. It's easier to remember the nicknames than all these references.


----------



## Tickstart

Watch19 said:


> Seiko is Japanese; on average, home for some of the slimmest people on the planet.
> Why do they size their dive watches for the Sumotori?
> 
> View attachment 14128445


That is Konishiki, quite a sad figure IMO. Much too fat. Look at the GOAT, Hakuho, he's about 160 kg. BTW the basho starts this sunday I believe =)))))


----------



## Rocat

georgefl74 said:


> I like quartz too but cracking open a diver every couple of years for a battery is a no-no.


That's nonsense. Battery changes and gasket replacements are simple to do and take only a few minutes.


----------



## DriveTooFast

Call me crazy but I’m convinced that there’s some sort of silent agreement between the watch manufacturers that the only 40mm diver can be the Rolex Submariner.

Literally everyone in the watch community is asking for a 40mm diver from whatever brand but nobody except Rolex makes one.
And we’re talking about a lot of brands: Seiko, Orient, Longines, Oris, Omega, Citizen are the ones that come to mind atm.

It can’t just be a coincidence.


----------



## MKN

DriveTooFast said:


> Call me crazy but I'm convinced that there's some sort of silent agreement between the watch manufacturers that the only 40mm diver can be the Rolex Submariner.
> 
> Literally everyone in the watch community is asking for a 40mm diver from whatever brand but nobody except Rolex makes one.
> And we're talking about a lot of brands: Seiko, Orient, Longines, Oris, Omega, Citizen are the ones that come to mind atm.
> 
> It can't just be a coincidence.


Oris has several 40mm divers. Please don't be silly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89

Longines hc 39mm?

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

DriveTooFast said:


> Call me crazy but I'm convinced that there's some sort of silent agreement between the watch manufacturers that the only 40mm diver can be the Rolex Submariner.
> 
> Literally everyone in the watch community is asking for a 40mm diver from whatever brand but nobody except Rolex makes one.
> And we're talking about a lot of brands: Seiko, Orient, Longines, Oris, Omega, Citizen are the ones that come to mind atm.
> 
> It can't just be a coincidence.


Scurfa makes some nice looking inexpensive quartz 40mm divers. Good bang for the buck with great lume, sapphire and HE valve, you'll be pleasantly surprised by the price. I don't own one but I'm sure I will at some point. There are a couple of Scurfa threads going, on the dive watch forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DriveTooFast

rcorreale said:


> Scurfa makes some nice looking inexpensive quartz 40mm divers. Good bang for the buck with great lume, sapphire and HE valve, you'll be pleasantly surprised by the price. I don't own one but I'm sure I will at some point. There are a couple of Scurfa threads going, on the dive watch forum.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know Scurfa and they're even nice but I think they're still too homage-ish. Not that I have anything against homages, I've a couple as well.

I was talking about original designs. The previous guy was right, Oris actually has a 40mm diver but that's it.


----------



## rcorreale

DriveTooFast said:


> I know Scurfa and they're even nice but I think they're still too homage-ish. Not that I have anything against homages, I've a couple as well.
> 
> I was talking about original designs. The previous guy was right, Oris actually has a 40mm diver but that's it.


Yes, homage as far as the case but it stops there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

Rocat said:


> That's nonsense. Battery changes and gasket replacements are simple to do and take only a few minutes.


It may come as a shock to you but getting hold of Seiko gaskets for anything other than an SKX or a turtle has proven to be a nightmare. I've had quite a few hours spent trying to match Seiko specs to generic gaskets because NO you can't get Seiko gaskets just like that, not in Europe and not for JDM watches anyway. I'll dare you in fact to come up with Shogun gaskets. GS gaskets? Yeah good luck with that. Never mind the eventual scratches on the casebacks.

As I recall in fact I haven't even found bezel gaskets for a Sumo anywhere and made several expensive guesses trying to get dat smooth clicking sound back.

Do you guys actually travel with your watches? Well guess what, take your diver to a long trip and watch in horror as the seconds hand does the two second jump (if you're lucky and there's such a feature instead of the watch just dying on you).

/rant


----------



## DriveTooFast

MadsNilsson said:


> Oris has several 40mm divers. Please don't be silly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My mistake here then, Oris has but that's it.

Just look at the current lineup of the mentioned brands, except Oris: not even a single model has a declared size of 40mm.

And what about Baselworld 2019? It sounded like it would have been a "back to the past" in terms of proportions and that we could have got a 40mm Tudor Sub but then what?

Here's some recent releases, I'm sure you all know well already:

- Tudor back with some 43-45mm monsters;
- Citizen probably went even over the 45mm;
- Omega with a new bigger Seamaster at 43mm;
- Seiko with the (beautiful) SNR029 at 45mm;
- Longines with the pan-looking Legend Diver at 42mm.

It's a fact that you can't buy a declared-spec 40mm diver from most reputable brands.

You can for sure find some from minor brands (CW) or even microbrands but it's evident that everyone kind of avoids that particular size. Even when you have two sizes of the same watch (Omega, Longines, Seiko for example) you'll hardly have a 40mm option but it will always be 36-42 or 38-42 or 39-43 or similar.


----------



## rcorreale

DriveTooFast said:


> My mistake here then, Oris has but that's it.
> 
> Just look at the current lineup of the mentioned brands, except Oris: not even a single model has a declared size of 40mm.
> 
> And what about Baselworld 2019? It sounded like it would have been a "back to the past" in terms of proportions and that we could have got a 40mm Tudor Sub but then what?
> 
> Here's some recent releases, I'm sure you all know well already:
> 
> - Tudor back with some 43-45mm monsters;
> - Citizen probably went even over the 45mm;
> - Omega with a new bigger Seamaster at 43mm;
> - Seiko with the (beautiful) SNR029 at 45mm;
> - Longines with the pan-looking Legend Diver at 42mm.
> 
> It's a fact that you can't buy a declared-spec 40mm diver from most reputable brands.
> 
> You can for sure find some from minor brands (CW) or even microbrands but it's evident that everyone kind of avoids that particular size. Even when you have two sizes of the same watch (Omega, Longines, Seiko for example) you'll hardly have a 40mm option but it will always be 36-42 or 38-42 or 39-43 or similar.


I could be mistaken but I'm pretty sure Tag Heuer has a 40mm quartz Aquaracer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky

mi6_ said:


> OMG these are just awful? They aren't classy at all. What is with the yellow? This looks like it was designed by Invicta, especially if it is actually 50.6mm in diameter. Maybe GS poached an Invicta designer? Who would buy these?
> 
> Seiko make a good looking GS diver in the 40mm-41mm range. Nobody wants to wear a dinner plate. I don't understand why Seiko feels their expensive watches have to be ludicrously oversized.


Hi Mi6_ can you please share what model number are the 40mm-41mm range are. I would like to look into this. GS makes awesome dive watches. Thank.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

If people didn't want larger sized watches (over 40mm, 42mm+, whatever) then they wouldn't buy them, which means companies couldn't sell them so they'd stop making them. This obviously isn't the case, is it? Even if "Literally everyone in the watch community is asking for a 40mm diver" was true (which it isn't at all), then that is still an insignificant number of people when it comes to the size of these manufacturers customer bases.


----------



## ahonobaka

Agreed that Rolex owns the 40mm category, but more likely rather than conspiracy or gentleman's agreement, is a want to differentiate.


----------



## rcorreale

clyde_frog said:


> If people didn't want larger sized watches (over 40mm, 42mm+, whatever) then they wouldn't buy them, which means companies couldn't sell them so they'd stop making them. This obviously isn't the case, is it? Even if "Literally everyone in the watch community is asking for a 40mm diver" was true (which it isn't at all), then the size of that community must be insignificant when it comes to the size of these manufacturers customer bases.


True but that doesn't mean they shouldn't satisfy the demand for smaller sizes because it's there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

rcorreale said:


> True but that doesn't mean they shouldn't satisfy the demand for smaller sizes because it's there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's a demand but either the companies aren't aware of it, or they are but they think it would make them a negligible amount of money.


----------



## valuewatchguy

BB58 ??

Zodiac Aerospace GMT ??





Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

yonsson said:


> Generally speaking GS has better finish than the Prospex line, but when it comes to the LX line and the SLA025, I wouldn't be so sure. Sure, the indices are not applied on the LX & 025, but they sure are nice. Hands look above mm300 level as well. Add the thicker bracelet on the LX compared to all GS models but the SBGH255/257, and you have a great package with the LX. The only things I don't like is the clasp and that it has Diashield. And don't forget, with the LX you get the better lume overall and lume 0-20 in the bezel inlay.


Looking forward to finally handling the LX line hopefully in two weeks at the Topper event if they have them. Also hoping they have the new GS Quartz divers, and I may even order on the spot should all go well (ie: fit and design are as nice in the metal).

We should all note that the last two GS diver releases all have 4:00 crowns. This bodes well for any diver design moving forward (IMO, and there better be another smaller one coming lol)


----------



## manofrolex

DriveTooFast said:


> My mistake here then, Oris has but that's it.
> 
> Just look at the current lineup of the mentioned brands, except Oris: not even a single model has a declared size of 40mm.
> 
> And what about Baselworld 2019? It sounded like it would have been a "back to the past" in terms of proportions and that we could have got a 40mm Tudor Sub but then what?
> 
> Here's some recent releases, I'm sure you all know well already:
> 
> - Tudor back with some 43-45mm monsters;
> - Citizen probably went even over the 45mm;
> - Omega with a new bigger Seamaster at 43mm;
> - Seiko with the (beautiful) SNR029 at 45mm;
> - Longines with the pan-looking Legend Diver at 42mm.
> 
> It's a fact that you can't buy a declared-spec 40mm diver from most reputable brands.
> 
> You can for sure find some from minor brands (CW) or even microbrands but it's evident that everyone kind of avoids that particular size. Even when you have two sizes of the same watch (Omega, Longines, Seiko for example) you'll hardly have a 40mm option but it will always be 36-42 or 38-42 or 39-43 or similar.


39.5


----------



## Rocat

georgefl74 said:


> It may come as a shock to you but getting hold of Seiko gaskets for anything other than an SKX or a turtle has proven to be a nightmare. I've had quite a few hours spent trying to match Seiko specs to generic gaskets because NO you can't get Seiko gaskets just like that, not in Europe and not for JDM watches anyway. I'll dare you in fact to come up with Shogun gaskets. GS gaskets? Yeah good luck with that. Never mind the eventual scratches on the casebacks.
> 
> As I recall in fact I haven't even found bezel gaskets for a Sumo anywhere and made several expensive guesses trying to get dat smooth clicking sound back.
> 
> Do you guys actually travel with your watches? Well guess what, take your diver to a long trip and watch in horror as the seconds hand does the two second jump (if you're lucky and there's such a feature instead of the watch just dying on you).
> 
> /rant


All fair points. Although I was speaking in general terms about changing a battery in a quartz Diver


----------



## huangcjz

babbsky said:


> Hi Mi6_ can you please share what model number are the 40mm-41mm range are. I would like to look into this. GS makes awesome dive watches. Thank.


They were asking Seiko to make one, rather than stating that Seiko do make one.


----------



## konners

ahonobaka said:


> they look better in renderings which is a first
> View attachment 14127969


I'd be tempted if they weren't so large. Font looks similar to that of the SBDN015.


----------



## konners

konners said:


> ahonobaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> they look better in renderings which is a first
> View attachment 14127969
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be tempted if they weren't so large. Font looks similar to that of the SBDN015.
Click to expand...

And if I wasn't so broke!


----------



## Tanker G1

1) Release GS quartz divers many want at a size few seem to want.
2) Criticisms thoroughly documented here.
3) Watch sells anyway?
4) Time passes, return to step #1 and add a few mm.

Seems to be the Seiko cycle lately. Good for them I guess.


----------



## ahonobaka

SBGM237 Wako LE 50 pieces


----------



## josayeee

Is Seiko not capable of making a smaller diver or do they just flat out refuse too?


----------



## yankeexpress

josayeee said:


> Is Seiko not capable of making a smaller diver or do they just flat out refuse too?


Seiko makes what they think they can sell. Apparently they don't think they can sell many small divers.

The SLA017 is under 40mm and they only made 2000 of them.


----------



## prlwatch

ahonobaka said:


> SBGM237 Wako LE 50 pieces


Please double check that referenced number


----------



## yonsson

DriveTooFast said:


> Call me crazy but I'm convinced that there's some sort of silent agreement between the watch manufacturers that the only 40mm diver can be the Rolex Submariner.
> 
> Literally everyone in the watch community is asking for a 40mm diver from whatever brand but nobody except Rolex makes one.
> And we're talking about a lot of brands: Seiko, Orient, Longines, Oris, Omega, Citizen are the ones that come to mind atm.
> 
> It can't just be a coincidence.


SLA017, sold like hot cakes. 8L, screwback, 40mm is a killer combo.


----------



## ahonobaka

prlwatch said:


> ahonobaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> SBGM237 Wako LE 50 pieces
> 
> 
> 
> Please double check that referenced number
Click to expand...

https://store.seikowatches.com/store/6078


----------



## yankeexpress

prlwatch said:


> Please double check that referenced number


----------



## GirchyGirchy

josayeee said:


> Is Seiko not capable of making a smaller diver or do they just flat out refuse too?


SKX013?


----------



## yankeexpress

DriveTooFast said:


> Call me crazy but I'm convinced that there's some sort of silent agreement between the watch manufacturers that the only 40mm diver can be the Rolex Submariner.
> 
> Literally everyone in the watch community is asking for a 40mm diver from whatever brand but nobody except Rolex makes one.
> And we're talking about a lot of brands: Seiko, Orient, Longines, Oris, Omega, Citizen are the ones that come to mind atm.
> 
> It can't just be a coincidence.


Calling you CooCoo for Coco Puffs, just doggone Nuts....or just not paying attention....There are high quality microbrands making 40mm divers with highbeat ETA and Citizen-Miyota movements....Halios, NTH, Armida, Squale, Oris, etc.





And Seiko recently made the Gorgeous 40mm SLA017


----------



## shelfcompact

DriveTooFast said:


> My mistake here then, Oris has but that's it..


Nomos Ahoi is 40mm.


----------



## DriveTooFast

yankeexpress said:


> Calling you CooCoo for Coco Puffs, just doggone Nuts....or just not paying attention....There are high quality microbrands making 40mm divers with highbeat ETA and Citizen-Miyota movements....Halios, NTH, Armida, Squale, Oris, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Seiko recently made the Gorgeous 40mm SLA017


Hello CooCoo, I've clearly mentioned microbrands but you were probably not paying much attention. Were you?
Also was excluding homages but you must have skipped that too.

I'm specifically talking about, more or less, ready-to-buy/non limited watches. The SLA017 isn't one of those.


----------



## georgefl74

Wearing my SBDX007 today and looking forward to the eventual release of the new Prospex LX diver. Those two watches plus The Citizen AQ could be my exit combo. Sports watch + Diver + Dressy piece. 

Yes, yes, we've been through this before, no such thing as an exit watch, but it keeps the desire at bay. If the diver comes out in a month, the first lightly uses ones should start appearing by the end of the year. Should keep me focused till then. Also need to sell a few watches to fund it.


----------



## yonsson

georgefl74 said:


> Wearing my SBDX007 today and looking forward to the eventual release of the new Prospex LX diver. Those two watches plus The Citizen AQ could be my exit combo. Sports watch + Diver + Dressy piece.
> 
> Yes, yes, we've been through this before, no such thing as an exit watch, but it keeps the desire at bay. If the diver comes out in a month, the first lightly uses ones should start appearing by the end of the year. Should keep me focused till then. Also need to sell a few watches to fund it.
> 
> Rusty got his 27mm-lug Panerai BTW. Would love to see the look on his face once he tries to find an alternate strap.


Sounds good to me. I'll trade my SD300 to your SBDX007 + cash once I'm done with it.  It's fun to think and plan trios. My plan today is the SD300, my Breitling B60 and either a killer Tuna or the new 9F diver.


----------



## Alex_TA

Somebody tried to preorder SNR029? 
Price? Delivery month?


----------



## prlwatch

ahonobaka said:


> https://store.seikowatches.com/store/6078


Thanks!


----------



## Tickstart

clyde_frog said:


> If people didn't want larger sized watches (over 40mm, 42mm+, whatever) then they wouldn't buy them, which means companies couldn't sell them so they'd stop making them. This obviously isn't the case, is it? Even if "Literally everyone in the watch community is asking for a 40mm diver" was true (which it isn't at all), then that is still an insignificant number of people when it comes to the size of these manufacturers customer bases.


That makes half sense. You can decide not to buy something that exists, but you cannot decide to not buy something that doesn't exist. Well, I guess you could but the market would not be able to detect it.


----------



## mi6_

babbsky said:


> Hi Mi6_ can you please share what model number are the 40mm-41mm range are. I would like to look into this. GS makes awesome dive watches. Thank.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There isn't. I was asking Seiko to make a 40-41mm watch. You misread the post.


----------



## mi6_

DriveTooFast said:


> My mistake here then, Oris has but that's it.
> 
> Just look at the current lineup of the mentioned brands, except Oris: not even a single model has a declared size of 40mm.
> 
> And what about Baselworld 2019? It sounded like it would have been a "back to the past" in terms of proportions and that we could have got a 40mm Tudor Sub but then what?
> 
> Here's some recent releases, I'm sure you all know well already:
> 
> - Tudor back with some 43-45mm monsters;
> - Citizen probably went even over the 45mm;
> - Omega with a new bigger Seamaster at 43mm;
> - Seiko with the (beautiful) SNR029 at 45mm;
> - Longines with the pan-looking Legend Diver at 42mm.
> 
> It's a fact that you can't buy a declared-spec 40mm diver from most reputable brands.
> 
> You can for sure find some from minor brands (CW) or even microbrands but it's evident that everyone kind of avoids that particular size. Even when you have two sizes of the same watch (Omega, Longines, Seiko for example) you'll hardly have a 40mm option but it will always be 36-42 or 38-42 or 39-43 or similar.


There's lots of ~40mm dive watches:

Omega Seamster Planet Ocean in blue, black or white in 39.5mm
Oris Aquis 39.5mm
Oris Diver 65 (40mm)
Tudor Black Bay 58 (39mm)
Tag Heuer Aqua Racer (41mm)
Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Skim (40mm)
Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba (40mm)
Last generation ceramic Omega Sea Master (came in both 36.25mm and 41mm)
Seiko SLA017 (40mm)
Seiko SBDN015 (39mm)
Longines Hydro Conquest (41mm)
Seiko SKX013 (38mm.....close enough)
Citizen Excaliber BN0100-51E (41 mm)
Steinhart Ocean One (39mm)
Brewing Suoermarine S300 (40mm)
Lorien Neptune (39mm)
Tourby Lawless (40mm)
Christopher Ward C60 Trident (40mm)

There's lots of options out there around 40mm.... You know the difference between wearing a 39mm and 41mm is almost indistinguishable from wearing a 40mm right?

You need to subscribe to this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/unof...-catalog-roundup-pics-40mm-under-2218122.html


----------



## DriveTooFast

mi6_ said:


> There's lots of ~40mm dive watches:
> 
> Omega Seamster Planet Ocean in blue, black or white in 39.5mm
> Oris Aquis 39.5mm
> Oris Diver 65 (40mm)
> Tudor Black Bay 58 (39mm)
> Tag Heuer Aqua Racer (41mm)
> Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Skim (40mm)
> Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba (40mm)
> Last generation ceramic Omega Sea Master (came in both 36.25mm and 41mm)
> Seiko SLA017 (40mm)
> Seiko SBDN015 (39mm)
> Longines Hydro Conquest (41mm)
> Seiko SKX013 (38mm.....close enough)
> Citizen Excaliber BN0100-51E (41 mm)
> Steinhart Ocean One (39mm)
> Brewing Suoermarine S300 (40mm)
> Lorien Neptune (39mm)
> Tourby Lawless (40mm)
> Christopher Ward C60 Trident (40mm)
> 
> There's lots of options out there around 40mm.... You know the difference between wearing a 39mm and 41mm is almost indistinguishable from wearing a 40mm right?
> 
> You need to subscribe to this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/unof...-catalog-roundup-pics-40mm-under-2218122.html


I've clearly said "apart from microbrands and hard-to-get (SLA017)".

And yes, I know there's not much difference but still.


----------



## babbsky

mi6_ said:


> There isn't. I was asking Seiko to make a 40-41mm watch. You misread the post.


Ok thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

And one of my favorites, Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Milspec.


----------



## Impulse

yonsson said:


> DriveTooFast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call me crazy but I'm convinced that there's some sort of silent agreement between the watch manufacturers that the only 40mm diver can be the Rolex Submariner.
> 
> Literally everyone in the watch community is asking for a 40mm diver from whatever brand but nobody except Rolex makes one.
> And we're talking about a lot of brands: Seiko, Orient, Longines, Oris, Omega, Citizen are the ones that come to mind atm.
> 
> It can't just be a coincidence.
> 
> 
> 
> SLA017, sold like hot cakes. 8L, screwback, 40mm is a killer combo.
Click to expand...

Well to be fair, i think that even if it were 42/43mm it still might have sold like hot cakes.

The SLA025 may prove that point....somewhat.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Impulse said:


> Well to be fair, i think that even if it were 42/43mm it still might have sold like hot cakes.
> 
> The SLA025 may prove that point....somewhat.


SLA025 is selling well??
Really?

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## codeture

I often find it useful to use lug-to-lug distance to measure whether a watch would fit my wrist or not. Rolex Sub has lug-to-lug 48mm. Some Seiko divers are comparable to that, such as: Seiko Samurai and Seiko Turtle.

It may be worth to consider that instead of 40 mm or 44 mm as in the end of the lug, lug to lug does matter ^_^


----------



## MKN

codeture said:


> I often find it useful to use lug-to-lug distance to measure whether a watch would fit my wrist or not. Rolex Sub has lug-to-lug 48mm. Some Seiko divers are comparable to that, such as: Seiko Samurai and Seiko Turtle.
> 
> It may be worth to consider that instead of 40 mm or 44 mm as in the end of the lug, lug to lug does matter ^_^


Lug-to-lug doesn't change that it is a very wide watch though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khd

EDIT - apologies for the previous expletive ridden rant, but @DriveTooFast et al. if you're looking to discuss the existence or lack thereof of 40mm divers from a range of brands you'd probably be much better served by starting a new thread over on f2.


----------



## Hitman

Bettamacrostoma said:


> SLA025 is selling well??
> Really?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


can't find one here in the US.


----------



## huangcjz

Some interesting things I have learnt recently: Re: release dates. Apparently the reason why SEIKO U.K. (at least) can't always give exact release dates for new watches is due to delays at Heathrow due to import Customs, and also inspections to make sure that what they're importing complies with CITES: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CITES for those watches which have exotic leather straps. Especially CITES inspections can mean that the shipments are held at Heathrow for around a month or more, hence SEIKO U.K. often gives a release time-frame that spans 2 months. Presumably this is also true for any country around the world. Japan doesn't have this problem for watches made in Japan, since the watches aren't being imported/exported across an international border, so Japan can often give exact release dates for their domestic market.

Perhaps I'm just ignorant about the way that the watch industry works, but I was surprised to learn that the way it works is that SEIKO U.K. (and presumably other SEIKO subsidiaries) has to order and pre-purchase the watches from SEIKO Japan, so SEIKO U.K. have to decide for themselves to try and predict demand for new models and how much they should order (for the Boutique and for all of the Authorised Dealers in the U.K.), since they have to pre-buy them. Once they've bought them, they can't return any that they can't sell back to SEIKO Japan. I knew that for other manufacturers as well, the Authorised Dealers buy the watches from the watch manufacturer, but I didn't know that SEIKO U.K. doesn't have any different relationship to SEIKO Japan in that sense (re: having to pre-purchase) than any other Authorised Dealer would have to a manufacturer - since it's a subsidiary of SEIKO, I would have thought that they'd have a closer relationship in that respect than just like any other Authorised Dealer to a manufacturer, or like the Authorised Dealers have to SEIKO U.K. themselves. This system doesn't really make sense to me in terms of SEIKO managing their inventory around the world - surely it'd be better to be able to send watches from one region to another if demand is lower than expected in one region, and perhaps higher than expected in another? Then you would be less likely to get gluts/over-supply and droughts/under-supply in different regions around the world. I guess this might also explain why SEIKO U.K. seems to offer a far more limited range of watches compared to e.g. SEIKO Germany/France/Netherlands, as I pointed out before.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> Some interesting things I have learnt recently: Re: release dates. Apparently the reason why SEIKO U.K. (at least) can't always give exact release dates for new watches is due to delays at Heathrow due to import Customs, and also inspections to make sure that what they're importing complies with CITES: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CITES for those watches which have exotic leather straps. Especially CITES inspections can mean that the shipments are held at Heathrow for around a month or more, hence SEIKO U.K. often gives a release time-frame that spans 2 months. Presumably this is also true for any country around the world. Japan doesn't have this problem for watches made in Japan, since the watches aren't being imported/exported across an international border, so Japan can often give exact release dates for their domestic market.
> 
> Perhaps I'm just ignorant about the way that the watch industry works, but I was surprised to learn that the way it works is that SEIKO U.K. (and presumably other SEIKO subsidiaries) has to order and pre-purchase the watches from SEIKO Japan, so SEIKO U.K. have to decide for themselves to try and predict demand for new models and how much they should order (for the Boutique and for all of the (few) Authorised Dealers in the U.K.), since they have to pre-buy them. Once they've bought them, they can't return any that they can't sell back to SEIKO Japan. I knew that for other manufacturers as well, the Authorised Dealers buy the watches from the watch manufacturer, but I didn't know that SEIKO U.K. doesn't have any different relationship to SEIKO Japan in that sense (re: having to pre-purchase) than any other Authorised Dealer would have to a manufacturer - since it's a subsidiary of SEIKO, I would have thought that they'd have a closer relationship in that respect than just like an Authorised Dealer to a manufacturer, or like the Authorised Dealers have to SEIKO U.K. themselves. This system doesn't really make sense to me in terms of SEIKO managing their inventory around the world - surely it'd be better to be able to send watches from one region to another if demand is lower than expected in one region, and perhaps higher than expected in another? Then you would be less likely to get gluts/over-supply and droughts/under-supply in different regions around the world.


Then the UK customs are harder than the rest of EU. The straps have never been a problem for the rest of EU. SEIKOs shipments are usually extremely punctual, arriving only a few days or so before/after what's been announced 2-3 months earlier. Just wait til after Brexit, that's going to be interesting.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> Some interesting things I have learnt recently: Re: release dates. Apparently the reason why SEIKO U.K. (at least) can't always give exact release dates for new watches is due to delays at Heathrow due to import Customs, and also inspections to make sure that what they're importing complies with CITES: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CITES for those watches which have exotic leather straps. Especially CITES inspections can mean that the shipments are held at Heathrow for around a month or more, hence SEIKO U.K. often gives a release time-frame that spans 2 months. Presumably this is also true for any country around the world. Japan doesn't have this problem for watches made in Japan, since the watches aren't being imported/exported across an international border, so Japan can often give exact release dates for their domestic market.
> 
> Perhaps I'm just ignorant about the way that the watch industry works, but I was surprised to learn that the way it works is that SEIKO U.K. (and presumably other SEIKO subsidiaries) has to order and pre-purchase the watches from SEIKO Japan, so SEIKO U.K. have to decide for themselves to try and predict demand for new models and how much they should order (for the Boutique and for all of the (few) Authorised Dealers in the U.K.), since they have to pre-buy them. Once they've bought them, they can't return any that they can't sell back to SEIKO Japan. I knew that for other manufacturers as well, the Authorised Dealers buy the watches from the watch manufacturer, but I didn't know that SEIKO U.K. doesn't have any different relationship to SEIKO Japan in that sense (re: having to pre-purchase) than any other Authorised Dealer would have to a manufacturer - since it's a subsidiary of SEIKO, I would have thought that they'd have a closer relationship in that respect than just like an Authorised Dealer to a manufacturer, or like the Authorised Dealers have to SEIKO U.K. themselves. This system doesn't really make sense to me in terms of SEIKO managing their inventory around the world - surely it'd be better to be able to send watches from one region to another if demand is lower than expected in one region, and perhaps higher than expected in another? Then you would be less likely to get gluts/over-supply and droughts/under-supply in different regions around the world.


Then the UK customs are harder than the rest of EU. The straps have never been a problem for the rest of EU. SEIKOs shipments are usually extremely punctual, arriving only a few days or so before/after what's been announced 2-3 months earlier. Just wait til after Brexit, that's going to be interesting.


----------



## Impulse

Hitman said:


> Bettamacrostoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> SLA025 is selling well??
> Really?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> can't find one here in the US.
Click to expand...

I couldn't find one anywhere either....in the US at least. Asked one of the US Seiko Boutiques - claimed they were all sold out (unless I seriously misinterpreted them).

Am I missing something here?


----------



## yonsson

Impulse said:


> I couldn't find one anywhere either....in the US at least. Asked one of the US Seiko Boutiques - claimed they were all sold out (unless I seriously misinterpreted them).
> 
> Am I missing something here?


Different markets. They were not an easy sell everywhere. 
Take the SLA017 for example. In Japan they are on sale for $4500 used, here in Sweden, they can't be sold for $2900.


----------



## HusabergAngola79

Impulse said:


> I couldn't find one anywhere either....in the US at least. Asked one of the US Seiko Boutiques - claimed they were all sold out (unless I seriously misinterpreted them).
> 
> Am I missing something here?


I was in Thailand in december and in all seiko store i find (MBK and anthor one) i see one sla025 in the vitrine whit a good price (better i pay mine in europe)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

yonsson said:


> Different markets. They were not an easy sell everywhere.
> Take the SLA017 for example. In Japan they are on sale for $4500 used, here in Sweden, they can't be sold for $2900.


Being on sale for XXXX does not mean that they will sell for XXXX. Those models have been on sale since day one for that pricetag and they may just never sell for that kind of money. Also there's some dubious price rigging in this kind of markets, i.e. I will arbitrarily set a high price in a couple of listings of a watch; thus making a random (wink wink) sale for a 30% smaller price look like a bargain. Forum sales are much harder to manipulate.


----------



## shelfcompact

Impulse said:


> I couldn't find one anywhere either....in the US at least. Asked one of the US Seiko Boutiques - claimed they were all sold out (unless I seriously misinterpreted them).
> 
> Am I missing something here?


There was an AD in Texas with 4 of them and even offering a 20% discount to move them. Can't remember which now I'm afraid.
You can still find them new if you look around. They didn't go crazy like the SLA017.


----------



## huangcjz

Hitman said:


> can't find one here in the US.





Impulse said:


> I couldn't find one anywhere either....in the US at least. Asked one of the US Seiko Boutiques - claimed they were all sold out (unless I seriously misinterpreted them).
> 
> Am I missing something here?





HusabergAngola79 said:


> I was in Thailand in december and in all seiko store i find (MBK and anthor one) i see one sla025 in the vitrine whit a good price (better i pay mine in europe)


Apparently, according to this post by ryanb741 here (post 11), Thailand got 287(!) out of the 1,500 SLA025/SBEX007s:

https://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?429422-Seiko-SLA025-buy-at-RRP

The high supply there means that prices are lower than elsewhere.

I've heard that 500 of the 1,500 total were SBEX007s for Japan. SBEX007s are very easy to find for sale used in Japan: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/4/20/japan-winter-2019

There was a SLA025 on sale in the SEIKO Boutique in Knightsbridge, London, U.K. on 25th April, but I haven't checked to see if it was still there since. The U.K. RRP is £5,000, though, and as a Boutique, they don't do any discounts.


----------



## yonsson

georgefl74 said:


> Being on sale for XXXX does not mean that they will sell for XXXX. Those models have been on sale since day one for that pricetag and they may just never sell for that kind of money. Also there's some dubious price rigging in this kind of markets, i.e. I will arbitrarily set a high price in a couple of listings of a watch; thus making a random (wink wink) sale for a 30% smaller price look like a bargain. Forum sales are much harder to manipulate.


Very true! I'm just saying different markets react differently. Just because something is sold out in US/UK/EU or Japan, that doesn't mean it's sold out world wide.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> There was a SLA025 on sale in the SEIKO Boutique in Knightsbridge, London, U.K. on 25th April, but I haven't checked to see if it was still there since. The U.K. RRP is £5,000, though, and as a Boutique, they don't do any discounts.


The world's most expensive GS/SEIKO store. The difference on some models is insane. I wonder how long they can afford to have it open. Must be an expensive spot.

Do you know the UK RRP for the SNR029?


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> The world's most expensive GS/SEIKO store world wide. The difference on some models is insane. I wonder how long they can afford to have it open. Must be an expensive spot.


They would never discount prices to customers, but will gladly sell to Watchfinder at 50%. GS models that don't sell within 12 months (maybe even less) go to WF.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> The world's most expensive GS/SEIKO store. The difference on some models is insane. I wonder how long they can afford to have it open. Must be an expensive spot.
> 
> Do you know the UK RRP for the SNR029?


Apparently the Knightsbridge Boutique is performing better than they expected, and they're happy with their sales performance. When I was there once, there was a customer from the Middle East who bought an Eichi II for £50,000, even though they straight up told him that it'd be cheaper for him to fly to Japan and buy it there, even with the airfare, so you can't fault their honesty - he didn't want the hassle of doing that. I guess there are lots of people like that in Knightsbridge/London. They're only going to be able to get one of those new textured platinum case manual-wind Spring Drives out of the LE of 30, but they said that if they could get hold of more, then they'd be able to sell them, even at £69,000/£75,000 or whatever it costs. Apparently, a lot of their customers are from outside the U.K..

Since I read the HODINKEE article about GS' new strategy of higher pricing to move upmarket, I've been searching for more articles/interviews to try and work out the thinking of various geographical subsidiaries of SEIKO, since it seems to be such a mystery to a lot of us. I haven't had time to search for and find many yet, but I did find one with the current MD of SEIKO U.K. from the end of last year: https://www.escapementmagazine.com/articles/david-edwards-seiko-uk-ltd.html/

in which he says that there are probably going to be more Boutiques at some point in the future:

"AD: The new boutique in Knightsbridge provides a wonderful retail experience. You have an extensive collection of models, some of which are rarely seen outside of Japan. Could you envisage opening any additional boutiques in the UK?

DE: If you look at the US or Europe, there is usually more than one boutique in each market and all of them are what I would term, 'AAA' locations. Clearly, we are here in Knightsbridge (the location of the interview). Would I want another boutique at some point? Yes, I would. Is it part of the short term plan? No. However, I do believe the UK could certainly cope with another boutique. In the future, I do envisage seeing more 'Grand Seiko' mono-brand boutiques."

I guess it makes sense, since there are not many Grand Seiko Authorised Dealers in the U.K..

It seems from the interview that they'll be working to get more Europe-only Limited Editions, as well. It's an interesting interview, it's worth a read.

I read some posts on a thread here on WUS about the Boutique shortly after it opened that they lowered some of their initial prices, presumably because the watches weren't selling.

The U.K. RRP is £5,400. Good luck with that, SEIKO. I posted it before in this long post, but it was buried in the middle, so easily missed. I listed some other U.K. RRPs for the Baselworld 2019 models in it too, if anyone is interested: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-1147.html#post48536959



Toshk said:


> They would never discount prices to customers, but will gladly sell to Watchfinder at 50%. GS models that don't sell within 12 months (maybe even less) go to WF.


Is that the best place to buy them, then? Modern GS is currently far out of my price range, but it's good to know for future reference, if I'm ever lucky enough to be in a position to think about getting one.


----------



## Toshk

huangcjz said:


> Apparently the Knightsbridge Boutique is performing better than they expected, and they're happy with their sales performance. When I was there once, there was a customer from the Middle East who bought an Eichi II for £50,000, even though they straight up told him that it'd be cheaper for him to fly to Japan and buy it there, even with the airfare, so you can't fault their honesty - he didn't want the hassle of doing that. I guess there are lots of people like that in Knightsbridge/London. They're only going to be able to get one of those new textured platinum case manual-wind Spring Drives out of the LE of 30, but they said that if they could get hold of more, then they'd be able to sell them, even at £69,000/£75,000 or whatever it costs. Apparently, a lot of their customers are from outside the U.K..
> 
> Since I read the HODINKEE article about GS' new strategy of higher pricing to move upmarket, I've been searching for more articles/interviews to try and work out the thinking of various geographical subsidiaries of SEIKO, since it seems to be such a mystery to a lot of us. I haven't had time to search for and find many yet, but I did find one with the current MD of SEIKO U.K. from the end of last year: https://www.escapementmagazine.com/articles/david-edwards-seiko-uk-ltd.html/
> 
> in which he says that there are probably going to be more Boutiques at some point in the future:
> 
> "AD: The new boutique in Knightsbridge provides a wonderful retail experience. You have an extensive collection of models, some of which are rarely seen outside of Japan. Could you envisage opening any additional boutiques in the UK?
> 
> DE: If you look at the US or Europe, there is usually more than one boutique in each market and all of them are what I would term, 'AAA' locations. Clearly, we are here in Knightsbridge (the location of the interview). Would I want another boutique at some point? Yes, I would. Is it part of the short term plan? No. However, I do believe the UK could certainly cope with another boutique. In the future, I do envisage seeing more 'Grand Seiko' mono-brand.boutiques."
> 
> It seems from the interview that they'll be working to get more Europe-only Limited Editions, as well. It's an interesting interview, it's worth a read.
> 
> The U.K. RRP is £5,400. Good luck with that, SEIKO. I posted it before in this long post, but it was buried in the middle, so easily missed. I listed some other U.K. RRPs for the Baselworld 2019 models in it too, if anyone is interested: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-1147.html#post48536959
> 
> Is that the best place to buy them, then? Modern GS is currently far out of my price range, but it's good to know for future reference, if I'm ever lucky enough to be in a position to think about getting one.


WF mark up makes them as expensive as the Boutique.


----------



## snash7

Is the overall market soft for Seiko in Sweden? If I wanted to find a deal in Sweden what are some good places online to search?


----------



## snash7

yonsson said:


> Different markets. They were not an easy sell everywhere.
> Take the SLA017 for example. In Japan they are on sale for $4500 used, here in Sweden, they can't be sold for $2900.


Is the overall market soft for Seiko in Sweden? If I wanted to find a deal in Sweden what are some good places online to search?


----------



## smurfdon

I would think of purchasing this dial for my cousin as gift from me on his forthcoming birthday.


----------



## Inscrutable

Couldn't resist the dial, think of ordering one but most places are out of stock. Is this a limited run model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

Regarding Seiko pricing...here's an eye-opener for some. Forward it around. Why shouldn't Seiko and GS charge more?


----------



## Alimamy

yonsson said:


> And one of my favorites, Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Milspec.


Hi Yonsson, I am curious, did you keep your Milspec or let it go? I am looking forward to seeing if they release another 40mm this year.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> Apparently the Knightsbridge Boutique is performing better than they expected, and they're happy with their sales performance. When I was there once, there was a customer from the Middle East who bought an Eichi II for £50,000, even though they straight up told him that it'd be cheaper for him to fly to Japan and buy it there, even with the airfare, so you can't fault their honesty - he didn't want the hassle of doing that. I guess there are lots of people like that in Knightsbridge/London. They're only going to be able to get one of those new textured platinum case manual-wind Spring Drives out of the LE of 30, but they said that if they could get hold of more, then they'd be able to sell them, even at £69,000/£75,000 or whatever it costs. Apparently, a lot of their customers are from outside the U.K..


Those are both extremely limited Boutique models, so I'm not surprised. Still curious about the sales of the normal models. When I bought my SBGE015, I saw their price for it in the window, it was insanely expensive. But I guess there will always be tourist buyers that are happy enough with the tax free discount.


----------



## yonsson

snash7 said:


> Is the overall market soft for Seiko in Sweden? If I wanted to find a deal in Sweden what are some good places online to search?


The RRP is quite high and the Swedish ADs that carry the higher end SEIKOs don't ship internationally. The used prices used to be very low, now they are slowly creeping upwards since SEIKO gains recognition. But if there's a model that has been sold in higher numbers in Sweden and where the initial hype has landed, like the SLA017, then they can be had for a nice price used. I can answer more details in PM.


----------



## yonsson

Alimamy said:


> Hi Yonsson, I am curious, did you keep your Milspec or let it go? I am looking forward to seeing if they release another 40mm this year.


I sold it after a few months. It was a little small for me and the springbar system was a pain. The springbars were too close to the case so it was hard to fit any nice straps for it, had to force in even a thin zuludiver nato. The moisture indicator wasn't perfectly executed either. At that price it just irritated me with little stuff like that.

I bought it only a few months before visiting SEIKO, and of course I got pretty darn excited to buy more GS models after that trip. So I sold the BP FF and bought a few GS models.


----------



## Cobia

To the lads complaining about seikos being to big, maybe its time to get a wrist implant, ask for man size...


----------



## Seppia

Mmmh what a mature and enlightening comment, thanks for sharing this wise suggestion


----------



## Cobia

Seppia said:


> Mmmh what a mature and enlightening comment, thanks for sharing this wise suggestion


Reeeeeee! bit sensitive on wrist size are we? it wasnt meant to be mature or enlightening as i dont claim to be either as you do. it was a bit of light humour.
Dont forget to ask for man size, tiger.


----------



## Seppia

Cobia said:


> it was a bit of light humour.
> Dont forget to ask for man size, tiger.


I don't know how this forum could keep going without your invaluable contributions, I'm humbled.


----------



## Cobia

Seppia said:


> I don't know how this forum could keep going without your invaluable contributions, I'm humbled.


Id suggest putting me on ignore like ive got you, ive got all the entitled 24/7 whingers in this thread on ignore, makes my forum experience better.
I just checked out your latest posts as they were directly after my post, i knew you'd be biting and i wasnt to be disappointed lol.
Have a great week.


----------



## Seppia

It's always great when trolls openly admit they're trolls. 
Anyway, to get back on topic, has anybody seen any of these in the flesh?










I was on a business trip in Hong Kong recently and I couldn't find any. 
I would be curious to check one out because i like the idea of a very cheap field watch. EDIT: plus no date! I love no date!

Icing on the cake: if you are a wrist challenged lesser man like me, these are nice and small at 34mm!


----------



## Toshk

I have the black dial. Love the size. Just wish it had better crystal and screw down crown. 









I also bought the lumed dial. Arriving next week.


----------



## Seppia

Looks great!
Would you mind sharing where you sourced it?
Thanks!


----------



## Toshk

A friend of a friend in Osaka. She bought it from Nano Universe.


----------



## georgefl74

Toshk said:


> A friend of a friend in Osaka. She bought it from Nano Universe.


Good choice for a women's watch! She did well.

Oops sorry Seppia


----------



## Seikogi

so midsize watches are for women only and not manly enough?

never knew genitalia insecurities would drive people to bigger watches ...


----------



## clyde_frog

So does this Nano Universe specialise in nano watches for nano wrists, or what?


----------



## huangcjz

Seppia said:


> It's always great when trolls openly admit they're trolls.
> Anyway, to get back on topic, has anybody seen any of these in the flesh?
> 
> I was on a business trip in Hong Kong recently and I couldn't find any.
> I would be curious to check one out because i like the idea of a very cheap field watch.


The blue model in particular, the SCXP165, is a nano・universe exclusive Limited Edition of just 300 pieces: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/seikoselection/scxp165

Some of the other colours are Limited to nano・universe and to 300 units each too, but most of the models aren't limited.

I just did a quick search on Rakuten Global Market for "SUS SEIKO" and found these 3 listings, all from the same retailer, for 3 different colours, which seem to be at the RRP, so no, or not much, mark-up, IIRC: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/celeb10/item/145932/

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/celeb10/item/145933/

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/celeb10/item/145935/

I don't know if there are any better deals to be found, I haven't searched. You can find the model number for the specific model you want from SEIKO Japan's web-site, and you might find more results searching for the specific model numbers instead. You can find and check their RRPs on SEIKO Japan's web-site, too, bearing in mind that they'll be listed without Japan's 8% sales tax, so you'll have to add that on to the price you see on the SEIKO Japan web-sure to see the prices you'll probably see on Rakuten.



clyde_frog said:


> So does this Nano Universe specialise in nano watches for nano wrists, or what?


nano・universe is a Japanese fashion retailer: https://store.nanouniverse.jp/jp/


----------



## MKN

Why anyone would get pissy over someone else wishing for a different sized watch really is beyond me. How about you tell us what you know about “new and upcoming Seiko watches”?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

Seppia said:


> It's always great when trolls openly admit they're trolls.
> Anyway, to get back on topic, has anybody seen any of these in the flesh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on a business trip in Hong Kong recently and I couldn't find any.
> I would be curious to check one out because i like the idea of a very cheap field watch. EDIT: plus no date! I love no date!
> 
> Icing on the cake: if you are a wrist challenged lesser man like me, these are nice and small at 34mm!


I like the all black model. Solojapan (ebay retailer) suggested that they would have them around 280€ ish if I recall correctly.

I am not sure if I'll get one or a solar tuna which would be only a little bit more...

WR and style is on point too and it checks many boxes for me.

Also, minute hand length seems to be perfect... how refreshing!


----------



## georgefl74

Seikogi said:


> I like the all black model. Solojapan (ebay retailer) suggested that they would have them around 280€ ish if I recall correctly.
> 
> I am not sure if I'll get one or a solar tuna which would be only a little bit more...
> 
> WR and style is on point too and it checks many boxes for me.
> 
> Also, minute hand length seems to be perfect... how refreshing!


You can get a Kinetic SUS from the nineties in good shape for considerably less on the secondary market. Much better movement. Shame Seiko botched up this re-issue. A SUS reissue with an 8L35 would sell out in a flash.


----------



## Seikogi

georgefl74 said:


> You can get a Kinetic SUS from the nineties in good shape for considerably less on the secondary market. Much better movement. Shame Seiko botched up this re-issue. A SUS reissue with an 8L35 would sell out in a flash.


I know but I also like to get my watches wet and I'd have to go through the hassle to find new gaskets and test WR. Will see


----------



## Tickstart

One of our state run, government radio stations talked about the japanese rail system and it's punctuality, the Shinkansen etc, today. They said they didn't use high tech equipment but old and reliable to very good effect. In the end the reporter likened the Japanese railway system to "a mechanical SEIKO-watch" and the swedish one to "a computer with software issues". I do like the attention to detail, with SEIKO, considering they actually use SEIKO pocket watches in the trains (although not mechanical), especially considering it's forbidden to utter any sort of commercial message or mentioning of specific products or brands on the radio here.

https://sverigesradio.se/sida/avsnitt/1287159?programid=412


----------



## Fastandold

Mine arrived on Friday from Citiwide.
Spent the weekend admiring it. I believe that it is limited. Get one while you can do so at a realistic price, the dial and overall finish warrant the price all day long.


----------



## Fastandold

Inscrutable said:


> Couldn't resist the dial, think of ordering one but most places are out of stock. Is this a limited run model?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine arrived on Friday from Citiwide.
Spent the weekend admiring it. I believe that it is limited. Get one while you can do so at a realistic price, the dial and overall finish warrant the price all day long.


----------



## yonsson

__
http://instagr.am/p/BxaEKKFnFR6/
The skx007 replacement. You can't fight the internet when it comes to leaks.


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BxaEKKFnFR6/
> The skx007 replacement. You can't fight the internet when it comes to leaks.


Guessing it's not ISO 6425 compliant any more then, which is one of the main things everybody rates the current one so highly for.


----------



## Snaggletooth

clyde_frog said:


> Guessing it's not ISO 6425 certified any more then, which is one of the main things everybody rates the current one so highly for.


That Nº5 - it's a 'No' from me.


----------



## clyde_frog

They've upgraded the dial and downgraded everything else. :-d

Ruined the bezel, not a real diver anymore, Seiko 5 logo (better than the old one though imo and at least it doesn't say "sports" on it). The indices are nice though, and how they should have been from the start.


----------



## Impulse

clyde_frog said:


> They've upgraded the dial and downgraded everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruined the bezel, not a real diver anymore, Seiko 5 logo (better than the old one though imo and at least it doesn't say "sports" on it). The indices are nice though, and how they should have been from the start.


I see your point....and I can see how it would annoy the Seiko community.

They reduced this legendary lineage to a shadow of its former self. How does the 6309/7002/SKX line get reduced to this?

That said, personally, I like the watch though

The 100m WR makes zero difference to me since i regularly use 100m WR watches for all my watersport/beach/whatever else duty. Thel dial is also an improvement.

My main complaint would be the loss of a jubilee-esque bracelet. I also would have preferred to have seen "sports" on the dial.


----------



## rcorreale

yonsson said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BxaEKKFnFR6/
> The skx007 replacement. You can't fight the internet when it comes to leaks.


I think it looks nice, new logo and all. Still the 7s26 movement or has it been upgraded to the 4r?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

If the crown is screw in I am getting one.

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## josayeee

yonsson said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BxaEKKFnFR6/
> The skx007 replacement. You can't fight the internet when it comes to leaks.


I hate that they canned the skx but the new one will grow on all of us


----------



## slow_mo

yonsson said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BxaEKKFnFR6/
> The skx007 replacement. You can't fight the internet when it comes to leaks.


It says coming in the 7th month... not sure if it's lunar calendar or the Gregorian calendar.

The green looks great!


----------



## Seikogi

I prefer the new Seiko 5 logo over the prospex. 

Weird, they made it more elegant with applied stuff on the dial but then went for oyster style instead of jubilee which is the exact opposite?! 

Would have loved to see an updated jubilee...


----------



## Hitman

yonsson said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BxaEKKFnFR6/
> The skx007 replacement. You can't fight the internet when it comes to leaks.


skx looked better IMO


----------



## Gonkl

Liking the applied markers and always like the cursive Automatic, pretty sure I'll end up getting one.


----------



## v1triol

Impulse said:


> I see your point....and I can see how it would annoy the Seiko community.
> 
> They reduced this legendary lineage to a shadow of its former self. How does the 6309/7002/SKX line get reduced to this?
> 
> That said, personally, I like the watch though
> 
> The 100m WR makes zero difference to me since i regularly use 100m WR watches for all my watersport/beach/whatever else duty. Thel dial is also an improvement.
> 
> My main complaint would be the loss of a jubilee-esque bracelet. *I also would have preferred to have seen "sports" on the dial.*


Trully, you are one for the million


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BxaEKKFnFR6/
> The skx007 replacement. You can't fight the internet when it comes to leaks.


It looks very nice. I love that Seiko are making divers' watches with similar shades of green at all price-points for all people's budgets - the other SEIKO 5 SPORTS SRPB93, this new SKX replacement, the new third-gen Sumo, and the SLA019. The chapter ring on this example looks pretty good to me too!  I only wish that the dial code could be read from the photo... not that it makes any difference or would give us any important new information, anyway, but it's interesting to search for all the little scraps of information when there's no other news. 

Also notice the background of the photo - the slot in the watch-box that doesn't have a watch in it has a white in-fill with what looks like the new SEIKO 5 logo on it, so presumably the contents of the watch-box are all the other new SEIKO 5 models for the brand re-launch... You can see what looks like it might be the orange-dialled model with the yellow/golden lume triangle, though in this photo it looks more like a yellowish dial and an orange lume triangle. On its right might be the other green, olive green model?

Also, the comment from the user "scarecr0w68" asks if it has a screw-in crown, and the watch store confirms that it does have a screw-in crown! It makes sense that they didn't spent the effort and money to re-tool the SKX case at all. It'll be interesting to see the results if someone does a pressure test on one of these as soon as they get one.


----------



## dusann

Found this image of new models, I'm not sure if it's official but it looks real 

Unfortunately, I had to remove the image, because of some kind of copyrights.


----------



## SG02WRX

I've seen this photo circling around in Social media. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## huangcjz

SG02WRX said:


> I've seen this photo circling around in Social media. Can anyone confirm?


Yes, that's it. One out of the 24 models. 13 of them are known so far - the 12 in the posted image, plus an orange and yellow/gold one, which you can see in the background of that photo.


----------



## MattMonks123

yonsson said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BxaEKKFnFR6/
> The skx007 replacement. You can't fight the internet when it comes to leaks.


Looks like they finally updated the 7548! About time! I absolutely love it.

But seriously. It looks great - looks like a classic Seiko diver, in every sense, true to the lineage. Sorta like they married the 7548/SKX007 with some sensibilities from the SKX031/SNZF17. So it's a Submariner homage that still looks like a Seiko, basically.


----------



## 52hurtz

Looks like a hit to me - nice upgrades despite the loss of divers rating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nupicasso

dusann said:


> Found this image of new models, I'm not sure if it's official but it looks real
> 
> Unfortunately, I had to remove the image, because of some kind of copyrights.


Can you DM them to me?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

nupicasso said:


> Can you DM them to me?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be prepared, Seikopol is coming for you.


----------



## nupicasso

Seikogi said:


> Be prepared, Seikopol is coming for you.
> 
> View attachment 14148047


They need to arrest whoever/whatever installs their chapter rings (and does the final QC) before they bother with me. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Is that logo an "S" or a "5"?
Either way, I like the new design.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

powerband said:


> Is that logo an "S" or a "5"?
> Either way, I like the new design.


I think it's meant to be a mix of both, as it seems the new models might be grouped into the "SPORTS" (oyster bracelets or rubber straps), "SUITS" (mesh bracelets or rubber straps, with white chapter rings which contrast with the dial colour, and red-tipped seconds hands, whereas the main length of the seconds hand is white), "SPECIALIST" (leather strap), and "STREET" (all blacked-out PVD) ranges.


----------



## Everdying

it's a 5 that has had too much to drink.


----------



## DarthVedder

Impulse said:


> I see your point....and I can see how it would annoy the Seiko community.
> 
> They reduced this legendary lineage to a shadow of its former self. How does the 6309/7002/SKX line get reduced to this?


The new Turtles are the actual line continuing that lineage. Seiko kept the SKX around for a few extra years, but now the Turtles are the flag bearers.

6105 - 6309 - 7002 - SKX - SRP. That's the lineage of affordable Seiko Divers.


----------



## ScholarsInk

clyde_frog said:


> They've upgraded the dial and downgraded everything else. :-d
> 
> Ruined the bezel, not a real diver anymore, Seiko 5 logo (better than the old one though imo and at least it doesn't say "sports" on it). The indices are nice though, and how they should have been from the start.


Downgraded the dial, too, IMO. I hate applied markers on dive watches and I like the matte dial of the SKX more than the glossy dial on my SRP789.


----------



## yonsson

ScholarsInk said:


> Downgraded the dial, too, IMO. I hate applied markers on dive watches and I like the matte dial of the SKX more than the glossy dial on my SRP789.


To each their own I guess. I hate sunburst dials on diver's watches, but on the other hand, these ain't diver's watches, they are desk diver's.


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Fastandold said:


> Mine arrived on Friday from Citiwide.
> Spent the weekend admiring it. I believe that it is limited. Get one while you can do so at a realistic price, the dial and overall finish warrant the price all day long.


What's the reference number? Thank you.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Teppka

Really excited about new Astrons. Release sometimes Aug/Sep. Looks much dressy, perpetual calendar, no bezel, 43mm and all goodies of Astron solar caliber.


----------



## Seppia

Teppka said:


> Really excited about new Astrons. Release sometimes Aug/Sep. Looks much dressy, perpetual calendar, no bezel, 43mm and all goodies of Astron solar caliber.


These look cool and see to have relatively short lugs. 
If they shave another couple mm in the future editions I'll be in for one


----------



## valuewatchguy

clyde_frog said:


> Guessing it's not ISO 6425 compliant any more then, which is one of the main things everybody rates the current one so highly for.


That's also one of the least used features of that watch considering the vast amount of mods performed on the skx.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

huangcjz said:


> I think it's meant to be a mix of both, as it seems the new models might be grouped into the "SPORTS" (oyster bracelets or rubber straps), "SUITS" (mesh bracelets or rubber straps, with white chapter rings which contrast with the dial colour, and red-tipped seconds hands, whereas the main length of the seconds hand is white), "SPECIALIST" (leather strap), and "STREET" (all blacked-out PVD) ranges.


The modding community is going to have a heyday with all the new models. Sounds like Seiko beat them to the punch with several versions of their own, lol!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse

v1triol said:


> Impulse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see your point....and I can see how it would annoy the Seiko community.
> 
> They reduced this legendary lineage to a shadow of its former self. How does the 6309/7002/SKX line get reduced to this?
> 
> That said, personally, I like the watch though
> 
> The 100m WR makes zero difference to me since i regularly use 100m WR watches for all my watersport/beach/whatever else duty. Thel dial is also an improvement.
> 
> My main complaint would be the loss of a jubilee-esque bracelet. *I also would have preferred to have seen "sports" on the dial.*
> 
> 
> 
> Trully, you are one for the million
Click to expand...

Is this supposed to be a joke of some sort?

I like the "Sports" logo on the older Snags and Urchins. I would have preferred to see it here.

But the dial does look cleaner without it I guess.


----------



## Impulse

DarthVedder said:


> Impulse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see your point....and I can see how it would annoy the Seiko community.
> 
> They reduced this legendary lineage to a shadow of its former self. How does the 6309/7002/SKX line get reduced to this?
> 
> 
> 
> The new Turtles are the actual line continuing that lineage. Seiko kept the SKX around for a few extra years, but now the Turtles are the flag bearers.
> 
> 6105 - 6309 - 7002 - SKX - SRP. That's the lineage of affordable Seiko Divers.
Click to expand...

Yep, I covered this a few pages back, where I showed that the MSRP of the SRP777 etc matches that if the SKX173/A35 in the US market (450-495 USD)...pointing to the possibility that, as far as Seiko is concerned, the Turtle is the direct replacement in terms of cost and functionality.

Trouble is that:
1) The discounts aren't as steep on the Turtle as they were on the SKX, for the near-same starting MSRP.

2) I would have liked to see the slim 6309/7002/SKX case reserved for Dive Watches (Prospex or not)


----------



## huangcjz

Izzy_Does_It said:


> What's the reference number? Thank you.


It's the SBDC073. There was the orange-sunburst-dialled SBDC075 launched at the same time around early-mid February. I wouldn't be surprised if they were limited in time even if they're not explicitly a numbered limited edition, since the rest of the 6R15 movement 3rd-gen Monsters have been too, and the 4R36 movement 4th-gen Monsters were announced at Baselworld this March, and will be available from next month for about the same price: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/21/baselworld-prospex-ani-digi-monsters-and-shrouded-divers



valuewatchguy said:


> The modding community is going to have a heyday with all the new models. Sounds like Seiko beat them to the punch with several versions of their own, lol!


The first person who had news of them from being told about them at Baselworld that I read said the same thing: "there will be at least twenty [since revealed to be 24] variations of the new SKX, coated, different dials, bezels etc etc&#8230; so modders of the SKX won't have to mod as Seiko will have modded them for us already"

The second person who shared more news of them said the same thing: "It's like Seiko decided to take over the modding world as well.": https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-1174.html#post48605801



Impulse said:


> I like the "Sports" logo on the older Snags and Urchins


What's a Snag?


----------



## Impulse

^^^That was a typo. I meant SNZG.

I think ill start calling it the Seiko SNAG. For laughs.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Impulse said:


> I think ill start calling it the Seiko SNAG. For laughs.


I _like_ it!


----------



## clyde_frog

valuewatchguy said:


> That's also one of the least used features of that watch considering the vast amount of mods performed on the skx.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Most people who buy them don't mod them, so that doesn't really mean much does it.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

clyde_frog said:


> Most people who buy them dont mod them, so that doesnt really mean much.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Well if you consider the SKX buying public at large I would agree with you (though most of those people don't know what that ISO rating means either, so it wasn't much of a purchasing decision) BUT the in the enthusiast community I think you are wrong. The enthusiast community is also the only ones who care about the changes that have been made. The buying public at large is oblivious to the changes. Your typical non-WIS non-diving buyer is buying this because it's affordable, it's a Seiko automatic (because the sweeping second hand is attributed to being upscale since that's what all the Rolex's they have seen are), and it looks good to their eyes. Maybe just maybe the 200M Water resistance was a factor. But most people will be just as satisfied with 100M especially if it maintains the screw down crown.

The loss of ISO 6425 is a only a loss on paper except to the few people who knew what that meant, used it, and cared that it existed. But that's my opinion and you have yours, I suppose sales numbers will determine who had a better interpretation about the impact of the changes. Cheers.


----------



## Gonkl

Impulse said:


> ^^^That was a typo. I meant SNZG.
> 
> I think ill start calling it the Seiko SNAG. For laughs.


I thought this was something only the insiders on this forum were in on.

+ 1 for new nickname


----------



## royalenfield

powerband said:


> Is that logo an "S" or a "5"?
> Either way, I like the new design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In any case....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Looking at the new logo, I’ve just realised that I think that the reason it’s at an angle might be to make it look more 3D. Like when you look at a 2D drawing of a maze or a room on a piece of paper, it’ll often be drawn at an angle so that one of the vertices is facing so it looks like the front of the object to the person looking at it, so that it’s sticking/projecting outwards, to give a sense to the onlooker that it’s 3D.


----------



## powerband

huangcjz said:


> Looking at the new logo, I've just realised that I think that the reason it's at an angle might be to make it look more 3D. Like when you look at a 2D drawing of a maze or a room on a piece of paper, it'll often be drawn at an angle so that one of the vertices is facing so it looks like the front of the object to the person looking at it, so that it's sticking/projecting outwards, to give a sense to the onlooker that it's 3D.


It seems to be made to look like a Seiko-5 shield. I like the subtlety of this over the blunt "5" shield.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

royalenfield said:


> In any case....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can understand that. As a Seiko enthusiast for three decades, that was my initial reaction, too. Having looked at this picture over several days, though, I've come to like the shield design. (And I realize that I have the tendency, like many, to initially react negatively to changes or new things.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempus Populi

powerband said:


> Is that logo an "S" or a "5"?
> Either way, I like the new design.


I like it and I want one!


----------



## Impulse

Snaggletooth said:


> I _like_ it!





Gonkl said:


> I thought this was something only the insiders on this forum were in on.
> 
> + 1 for new nickname


#confirmed

Seiko SNAG it is.


----------



## clyde_frog

Have any prices been given for the new Save The Ocean Great White models (SRPD21 and SRPD23)?


----------



## huangcjz

clyde_frog said:


> Have any prices been given for the new Save The Ocean Great White models (SRPD21 and SRPD23)?


Yes, they're both $799 AUD in Australia (includes their 10% Goods and Sales Tax): https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019...new-sumo-amp-save-the-ocean-great-white-shark

and £430 in the U.K. (includes our 20% VAT), so the same as the standard prices for the other colours of those models (6306/9 re-issues and Samurais) on bracelets. I asked at the SEIKO Boutique in Knightsbridge, London in person a few days after Baselworld. They should be released for sale sometime next month.


----------



## clyde_frog

Thanks, hopefully they're out in the US by the time I go, I might buy one while I'm over there. Thinking the Turtle as even though I prefer the Samurai, I already have one and have never had a Turtle, they both look great though. I'm going to ring Seiko to ask but do you know if you buy from a Seiko AD in another country, is the warranty valid in the UK? I'd imagine it would be.


----------



## Toshk

The lumed dial version arrived as well. Think I am keeping the black though.


----------



## dr.sphinx

I have mixed feelings about the 5KX (yes I'll be calling it that). One part of me mourns the loss of the SKX price/performance/legacy mojo BUT this green one is kinda cool.


----------



## Seppia

Toshk said:


> The lumed dial version arrived as well. Think I am keeping the black though.


Both look great but if I had to keep one it would be the black for me too. 
I'd love to try a green or blue


----------



## Rocat

I must be in the minority here because I think that SKX (Seiko 5) in green looks awful. 

A green dial needs to be matte. Period.

The bezel looks like it has glitter flake in it. I'll wait until the other models are released but right now this new one for me is a no go. I have had the SKX007, SKX009, and the SKXA35 and none of them stayed for long.


----------



## clyde_frog

Seiko 5 design team specialises in abominations remember.

Example:









Looking at that thing hurts my eyes and my brain. To actually create that I think you'd have to be psychotic.


----------



## Seppia

Rocat said:


> I must be in the minority here because I think that SKX (Seiko 5) in green looks awful.


For some reason it looks like seiko is trying to rip off Rolex green (think this or the MM300 in green).

I personally think this sort of blingy green looks like s*it on a $10k watch like the hulk sub, so I'm not exactly surprised to see that it looks terrible when executed with much cheaper materials.


----------



## dr.sphinx

Jeez guys ... God only knows I b*tch too much about Seiko and the (mis)steps I think they may be making way too much where I am based - but it really isn't fair going by one crappy photo, which I'm sure would make both the green Alpinist and the SBGE033 look like an experiment gone wrong. Mind you, might still turn out bad, but it's way too early to call.


----------



## ahonobaka

Fashionable colorways on a low tiered entry level quasi-fashion watch. Not much to complain about IMO? Blip on the radar for me personally


----------



## spanky

DarthVedder said:


> The new Turtles are the actual line continuing that lineage. Seiko kept the SKX around for a few extra years, but now the Turtles are the flag bearers.
> 
> 6105 - 6309 - 7002 - SKX - SRP. That's the lineage of affordable Seiko Divers.


Such a stupid move.

SKX has such a timeless classic, classy diver look and the turtles are just ARGH...^%^&#^%^@# UGLY!!!!!!!

Ok finally got it off my chest I feel a lot better now.


----------



## manofrolex

Seppia said:


> For some reason it looks like seiko is trying to rip off Rolex green (think this or the MM300 in green).
> 
> I personally think this sort of blingy green looks like s*it on a $10k watch like the hulk sub, so I'm not exactly surprised to see that it looks terrible when executed with much cheaper materials.












Love that green


----------



## Il_Valentino

jmanlay said:


> Love that green


Reminds me of the Green on the Squale 30 Atmos GMT Alpine Green and I love it, but only room for two green watches in my collection and those are going to be the Squale and the new Mockingbird cocktail time when it finally releases


----------



## LogisticsCzar

Hey, scrolling today I noticed some gasket talk, I recently used this post to get a better understanding of Seiko gaskets, be it bezel, case back or crown.

If they're round you've got a lot of options besides OEM.

Anyway I hope this helps.

https://www.thewatchsite.com/34-wat...l-gasket-measurements-coding.html#post1892122


----------



## ahonobaka

Are the SLA033s selling? If not, I may try to ask for a steep discount through the AD’s...I really feel they’re a sleeper hit


----------



## snash7

ahonobaka said:


> Are the SLA033s selling? If not, I may try to ask for a steep discount through the AD's...I really feel they're a sleeper hit


Initially obtaining a discount may be difficult, I inquired at several high volume ADs and no one was offering a discount and each AD claimed that they will have a very limited allocation.


----------



## ahonobaka

snash7 said:


> ahonobaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the SLA033s selling? If not, I may try to ask for a steep discount through the AD's...I really feel they're a sleeper hit
> 
> 
> 
> Initially obtaining a discount may be difficult, I inquired at several high volume ADs and no one was offering a discount and each AD claimed that they will have a very limited allocation.
Click to expand...

Got it thanks...Will likely have to wait a few months then after release. Half hoping they don't sell selfishly lol


----------



## yankeexpress

ahonobaka said:


> Got it thanks...Will likely have to wait a few months then after release. Half hoping they don't sell selfishly lol


Like you, I waited on the SLA017 as the MSRP was insane. Bad idea, ended up springing for a pre-owned one.


----------



## ahonobaka

yankeexpress said:


> Like you, I waited on the SLA017 as the MSRP was insane. Bad idea, ended up springing for a pre-owned one.


Gah! Only consolation is that I may spring for an SNR029 or the SBGN003 instead...Though I think most appreciated the sizing of the 017, it's hard to tell how much the nostalgia factor will play out for the 033. Can't remember if everyone complained as much about the price on the 017 lol


----------



## ahonobaka

They are live and confirmed 43.6mm
https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/collections/sbgx335

Def buying! Not sure if blue or black though


----------



## dr.sphinx

OK it's time for my pocketful of unfounded peeves: 

Absolutely not a fan of the bezel font/graduations and what's with the bloody yellow the whole damned time? 
Not sure about the inner bezel numbering, might work or not. But the yellow again - hurts my eyes on the black one (yes, will be less prominent in the flesh, I know). 
The case is going to be fine, same ole clasp though I suppose (as the LX features it too). 

Would love to like it though, missed out on the previous gen, oh well.


----------



## aks12r

ahonobaka said:


> They are live and confirmed 43.6mm
> https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/collections/sbgx335


look like a cheap knock off 
the only thing impressive about these watches is the price tag...


----------



## clyde_frog

aks12r said:


> look like a cheap knock off
> the only thing impressive about these watches is the price tag...


Look at the state of the 12 marker on the blue one especially, WTF is going on here?

Nothing special about these watches at all imo. All of the text and numbers are disproportionate, numbers on the chapter ring are pointless, and the colour especially the seconds hand just cheapens the look of them.


----------



## snash7

ahonobaka said:


> They are live and confirmed 43.6mm
> https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/collections/sbgx335
> 
> Def buying! Not sure if blue or black though


You definitely will be able to get a steep discount on this model!


----------



## huangcjz

ahonobaka said:


> Got it thanks...Will likely have to wait a few months then after release. Half hoping they don't sell selfishly lol


I've heard that more of the 2,500 have been allocated for Japan than internationally.



dr.sphinx said:


> Absolutely not a fan of the bezel font.


The horizontally-stretched numbers on the bezel insert, which I'm not a fan of either, remind me of the Planet Ocean. At least they're not as bad as the ones on the first-generation Sumo.


----------



## clyde_frog

Seriously it's one thing for Seiko to show some of their lower end watches with chapter ring misalignments on their website, but for them to show a Grand Seiko which are supposed to be the ultimate in perfect finish with such a glaring issue... What are they thinking?


----------



## Joll71

clyde_frog said:


> Thanks, hopefully they're out in the US by the time I go, I might buy one while I'm over there. Thinking the Turtle as even though I prefer the Samurai, I already have one and have never had a Turtle, they both look great though. I'm going to ring Seiko to ask but do you know if you buy from a Seiko AD in another country, is the warranty valid in the UK? I'd imagine it would be.


I bought my turtle in the US, and it came with a 3 yr warranty: a 2yr international warranty and a further year's US warranty. But UK Seiko service are happy with proof of purchase from an AD instead of the warranty card itself - I sent my turtle in for regulating (it was 35spd fast) with a copy of the order receipt and they were fine with that. It's still 15spd fast, but hey, that's a big improvement, and it was for free!


----------



## jmai

The new 5KX's look like SKX mods. And not in a good way.


----------



## ahonobaka

Personal preferences are just that, personal!

I think the new GS divers are fire, honestly I've stopped rationalizing things and just buy what speaks to me. This new diver is quirky from the outset; Quartz, JDM, chapter ring digits, weird colorways etc. To me it's super representative of Japanese modern design, I think we all have to stop applying our expectations to the brand because it's this quirkiness that makes them unique. Otherwise, there are plenty of Swiss watches out there to buy! Just my two cents


----------



## valuewatchguy

ahonobaka said:


> Can't remember if everyone complained as much about the price on the 017 lol


Yes they did.......about price, end link fit, bracelet quality, font issues, lack of applied SEIKO logo, some wanted bigger, some wanted smaller like the OG, "I can get a GS for that price!", "it's too thick", blah blah blah blah........

Pretty much the same complaints we have on every new Seiko dive watch release


----------



## ahonobaka

valuewatchguy said:


> Yes they did.......about price, end link fit, bracelet quality, font issues, lack of applied SEIKO logo, some wanted bigger, some wanted smaller like the OG, "I can get a GS for that price!", "it's too thick", blah blah blah blah........
> 
> Pretty much the same complaints we have on every new Seiko dive watch release


Can we get this post stickied to the top of the forum? 8D


----------



## MSchu18

Pre ordered a 033... I hope they are delivered on time.
I think I want a Prospex from the LX line also... the sea in silver. I don't see any for order as yet.


----------



## yonsson

Impulse said:


> Trouble is that:
> 1) The discounts aren't as steep on the Turtle as they were on the SKX, for the near-same starting MSRP.


That's because the skx007/009 have been vastly, not to say insanely overpriced outside of Japan. They were $120-$140 in Japan, $450 in EU.


----------



## huangcjz

Apparently there are lots of people in the SEIKO Boutique in London who have been asking for the SKX since it opened, but SEIKO U.K. doesn’t sell them. I guess that might change soon enough with the launch of this new version. However, the Boutique doesn’t currently stock any SEIKO 5 models (although you can see SEIKO 5 non-SPORTS models for sale in high street jewellers in the U.K., priced at a crazy RRP of £199), unlike at least some of the mainland European ones such as at least one of the ones in France that I’ve seen photos of them in, so perhaps not, unless that changes. All of SEIKO’s Boutiques are meant to be in expensive, high-end areas, so I don’t think it’s due to that. It might be because the London one is meant to be higher-end than other European Boutiques, since it’s supposed to carry more different Grand Seiko models than any other Boutique outside of Japan, as the European flagship Boutique. It also carries CREDOR, which I don’t think that many Boutiques outside of Japan do.


----------



## yonsson

Toshk said:


> The lumed dial version arrived as well. Think I am keeping the black though.


I can take your full lume model.


----------



## yonsson

MSchu18 said:


> Pre ordered a 033... I hope they are delivered on time. I think I want a Prospex from the LX line also... the sea in silver. I don't see any for order as yet.


I'm pretty sure the LX line is restricted to a few selected ADs. I pre ordered mine a long time ago. Official release in Japan is 6th July. SLA033 will most likely be released at the same time.


----------



## yonsson

SBGH257+SBGV243 = SBGX335
How can you not love the new diver's? The 257 was too big for me and the 243 was too small. The new diver's will be soooooo nice! They are what I've wished for forever.

Band width is 22mm and release is 7th June in case anyone's wondering.


----------



## clyde_frog

The new STO models are out in the UK. £430 for the Turtle and £440 for the Samurai on Watcho.co.uk. They're nice but I've actually changed my mind about them, think they're a bit too shiny.


----------



## Rocat

clyde_frog said:


> The new STO models are out in the UK. £430 for the Turtle and £440 for the Samurai on Watcho.co.uk. They're nice but I've actually changed my mind about them, think they're a bit too shiny.


I want to see these in real life. Are the dials sunburst or just real shiny like that extra shiny last Gen Orange Monster?


----------



## clyde_frog

Rocat said:


> I want to see these in real life. Are the dials sunburst or just real shiny like that extra shiny last Gen Orange Monster?


Kind of both really going off the videos I've seen. I'd also like to actually see one in real life but I think this gives you a good idea.






You never know until you see one in the flesh do you.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Seiko 2020










...1983.

;-)


----------



## Galaga

So glad I have both the SKX007 and 009. I know there are plenty out there but they will always be desirable and the Seiko with the most character.


----------



## Impulse

clyde_frog said:


> Kind of both really going off the videos I've seen. I'd also like to actually see one in real life but I think this gives you a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never know until you see one in the flesh do you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


That video was mildly annoying - person couldn't keep the watch still for more than a split second.

ANyway, I see that the GW-STO Sammy has the "recessed" indices styling on the bezel - I take it the GW-STO Turtle doesn't have that?

That may just push me towards the Sammy.


----------



## clyde_frog

Impulse said:


> That video was mildly annoying - person couldn't keep the watch still for more than a split second.
> 
> ANyway, I see that the GW-STO Sammy has the "recessed" indices styling on the bezel - I take it the GW-STO Turtle doesn't have that?
> 
> That may just push me towards the Sammy.


They both have the debossed bezel markings.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Piede

Galaga said:


> So glad I have both the SKX007 and 009. I know there are plenty out there but they will always be desirable and the Seiko with the most character.


I have them both as well. And since they are for my 2 boys when they are older they are keepers for sure

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Hesemonni

aks12r said:


> look like a cheap knock off
> the only thing impressive about these watches is the price tag...


Yeah. That thing looks absolutely hideous.


----------



## jlyc2

yonsson said:


> SBGH257+SBGV243 = SBGX335
> How can you not love the new diver's? The 257 was too big for me and the 243 was too small. The new diver's will be soooooo nice! They are what I've wished for forever.
> 
> Band width is 22mm and release is 7th June in case anyone's wondering.


Nice...at 43.5mm it may or may not work out on my wrist.


----------



## MSchu18

yonsson said:


> I'm pretty sure the LX line is restricted to a few selected ADs. I pre ordered mine a long time ago. Official release in Japan is 6th July. SLA033 will most likely be released at the same time.


I'll be getting a LX 'sea' in silver also... that's a great watch


----------



## xj4sonx

clyde_frog said:


> The new STO models are out in the UK. £430 for the Turtle and £440 for the Samurai on Watcho.co.uk. They're nice but I've actually changed my mind about them, think they're a bit too shiny.


My STO great white left the UK for the USA Tuesday

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

xj4sonx said:


> My STO great white left the UK for the USA Tuesday
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Which did you choose Turtle or Sammy? And please, lots of real life pictures in different lightning conditions when it arrives.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

jlyc2 said:


> Nice...at 43.5mm it may or may not work out on my wrist.


Wow, those macros really highlight the grain from the brushwork. Gorgeous! Great photos! I have been staring at them for a while. I wish I could get over the yellow chapter ring, though. I'm just not a fan, but as usual, the finish looks incredible.


----------



## xj4sonx

Rocat said:


> Which did you choose Turtle or Sammy? And please, lots of real life pictures in different lightning conditions when it arrives.


Turtle I will get some pics here in the thread. DHL says Friday arrival however where I live DHL will transfer it to USPS so most likely Saturday for me to receive it

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiehoudini

xj4sonx said:


> Turtle I will get some pics here in the thread. DHL says Friday arrival however where I live DHL will transfer it to USPS so most likely Saturday for me to receive it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Personally I am torn. I keep going back and forwards between turtle or Sammy. I have neither in any flavour so this will be the first. I had been lusting after a Ninja Turtle and was saving towards it but think the STO will beat it.


----------



## clyde_frog

Rocat said:


> Which did you choose Turtle or Sammy? And please, lots of real life pictures in different lightning conditions when it arrives.


 This please.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

Aussiehoudini said:


> Personally I am torn. I keep going back and forwards between turtle or Sammy. I have neither in any flavour so this will be the first. I had been lusting after a Ninja Turtle and was saving towards it but think the STO will beat it.


Despite what I said earlier, I still think these could be the best looking samurai and turtle yet. I just want to see more pictures first. If I was going to get one I'd have to pick the turtle as I already have a Samurai and couldn't justify having 2 at all, however I do think the Samurai is the better looking watch.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MacRipper

New Seiko Panda


----------



## NM156

MacRipper said:


> View attachment 14172547
> 
> 
> New Seiko Panda


Now you're talking!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bub838

MacRipper said:


> View attachment 14172547
> 
> 
> New Seiko Panda


That's the SDGZ013 from like five years ago, no?


----------



## MacRipper

Bub838 said:


> That's the SDGZ013 from like five years ago, no?


Yes, sorry my mistake.


----------



## Il_Valentino

Bub838 said:


> That's the SDGZ013 from like five years ago, no?


I was about to say the same thing haha. Beat me to it


----------



## xj4sonx

A few very quick pics as I un boxed it at the post office gotta adjust the bracelet and I will get plenty more pics.

Love it









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx

Wrist shot in the office 
Also I lined up the bezel as it was a few clicks off when I took it out the box









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

clyde_frog said:


> They both have the debossed bezel markings.


Is the reason for the bezel markings on the STO III GWS being debossed known? Are the debossed parts filled with lume?


----------



## Il_Valentino

xj4sonx said:


> Wrist shot in the office
> Also I lined up the bezel as it was a few clicks off when I took it out the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Oh man that watch has such a cool dial! I'm not a fan of the Turtle or Samurai myself, but if they made a 62MAS with a dial like this I would be sold immediately


----------



## xj4sonx

A few pics from early

The insert is engraved or something you can feel it with your fingernail and the dial is amazing. Finally got the bracelet sized to my liking









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx

huangcjz said:


> Is the reason for the bezel markings on the STO III GWS being debossed known? Are the debossed parts filled with lume?


Not filled with lume confirmed

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

huangcjz said:


> Is the reason for the bezel markings on the STO III GWS being debossed known? Are the debossed parts filled with lume?


It just looks better doesn't it.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

clyde_frog said:


> It just looks better doesn't it.


I guess so, though it's a matter of taste. A disadvantage is that the recesses could get filled with dirt, though an advantage is that the markings are less likely to wear off and become less legible than 2D printing by anodisation, if/when the colour wears off.


----------



## huangcjz

Double post.


----------



## clyde_frog

huangcjz said:


> I guess so, though it's a matter of taste. A disadvantage is that the recesses could get filled with dirt, though an advantage is that the markings are less likely to wear off and become less legible than 2D printing by anodisation, if/when the colour wears off.


I'd take the debossed ones every time. Dirt is easy to get rid of (I've got 2 watches with bezels like this btw and dirt in the markings has never been an issue) but you can't do anything about scratched and worn numbers. I just prefer them purely from an aesthetic point of view too.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx

Some more pics guys I am not a photographer

The waves of the dial disappear at certain angles and lighting










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Thanks xj4sonx for the pictures. It's appreciated.


----------



## notdec

Hello, I'm new here!

To add to the new Save The Ocean pics - I had a couple of hours spare on my last day in Japan yesterday, and it was release day so I picked up the JDM version of the Samurai - SBDY029.

Just got back to Sydney, unboxed it and took a couple of quick phone shots - I can add some better pics later too. The dial is so, so great.


----------



## Everdying

wait..the new STO has an engraved bezel insert? ok, i'm so getting one now.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Those STO bezels are just begging to be filled with lume


----------



## xj4sonx

Everdying said:


> wait..the new STO has an engraved bezel insert? ok, i'm so getting one now.


Lol yes

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Everdying said:


> wait..the new STO has an engraved bezel insert? ok, i'm so getting one now.


Yeah, I'm a bit jealous about that. I have the old Samurai STO...but I honestly prefer its more subtle dial.


----------



## huangcjz

Everdying said:


> wait..the new STO has an engraved bezel insert? ok, i'm so getting one now.


Since it's relatively subtle and perhaps not obvious to see, I thought I should point out that the grey section, the first 15 minutes on the bezel insert, has concentric lines/ridges engraved in it as well, like on the PROSPEX Street Series Solar Tuna Cans.



Spring-Diver said:


> Those STO bezels are just begging to be filled with lume


I've never considered it before, but I guess it's true that the recesses could be filled by lume after-market!

The first live photos I've seen of the SRPD31 in the wild outside of Baselworld, front and back, on reddit, so I guess it must already be out for sale somewhere:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Seiko/comments/bsrvjb


----------



## Impulse

huangcjz said:


> Everdying said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait..the new STO has an engraved bezel insert? ok, i'm so getting one now.
> 
> 
> 
> Since it's relatively subtle and perhaps not obvious to see, I thought I should point out that the grey section, the first 15 minutes on the bezel insert, has concentric lines/ridges engraved in it as well, like on the PROSPEX Street Series Solar Tuna Cans.
> 
> 
> 
> Spring-Diver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those STO bezels are just begging to be filled with lume
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never considered it before, but I guess it's true that the recesses could be filled by lume after-market!
> 
> The first live photos I've seen of the SRPD31 in the wild outside of Baselworld, front and back, on reddit, so I guess it must already be out for sale somewhere:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Seiko/comments/bsrvjb
Click to expand...

Anyone have any idea when the new Baselworld releases might hit US retailers? Or...dare I say.....SeikoUSA?

The current STOs are on that site.....


----------



## seikomatic

is this Theyona new?


----------



## Seikogi

seikomatic said:


> is this Theyona new?


don't think so, bracelet design reminds me of 2010-ish.

Good looking, would be nice if the subdials were completely black - panda face.


----------



## Ed.YANG

any body wanna be Arnie？
http://oceanictime.blogspot.com/2019/05/seiko-prospex-ana-digi-2019-solar-diver.html


----------



## verdi88

Next generation Monsters










Sent from my SM-A505GN using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Ed.YANG said:


> any body wanna be Arnie？
> OceanicTime: SEIKO Prospex Ana-Digi 2019 SOLAR DIVER


Ah, thanks for linking that article. From it, we've learnt that the Japanese model numbers for them will be SBEQ001 for the SNJ025P1, SBEQ003 for the SNJ027P1, and SBEQ005 for what is presumably the previously-leaked rose-gold accented SNJ028P1, which is the international model number that they didn't have.



verdi88 said:


> Next generation Monsters


If only we could see the international model number (if there is one) on the tag for the PVD one on bracelet! It's only showed up officially on SEIKO Japan's web-site, as far as I know - it wasn't announced globally at Baselworld along with the other two 4th-gen Monster models.


----------



## GregoryD

verdi88 said:


> Next generation Monsters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505GN using Tapatalk


Oy, now Seiko is using fauxtina on these? Gross.


----------



## huangcjz

GregoryD said:


> Oy, now Seiko is using fauxtina on these? Gross.


Yes, and on the 2 new PROSPEX Street Series Solar Tuna Cans announced at Baselworld 2019, too: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/21/baselworld-prospex-ani-digi-monsters-and-shrouded-divers


----------



## brandon\

verdi88 said:


> Next generation Monsters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505GN using Tapatalk


Upside down dials!!? This misalignment thing is getting out of hand.


----------



## Il_Valentino

Not a fan of the faux patina on the monster. It’s a very contemporary looking watch to begin with, and I’m of the opinion that faux patina lume should be used on reissues and re releases of old watches, like Omga’s railmaster and the rest of that collection of speedys and seamasters.


----------



## Impulse

GregoryD said:


> verdi88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next generation Monsters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505GN using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Oy, now Seiko is using fauxtina on these? Gross.
Click to expand...

And it looks great!

I like it - now I have to decide between this and the STO GWs


----------



## Seppia

Il_Valentino said:


> Not a fan of the faux patina on the monster. It's a very contemporary looking watch to begin with, and I'm of the opinion that faux patina lume should be used on reissues and re releases of old watches, like Omga's railmaster and the rest of that collection of speedys and seamasters.


Me neither but have to say that this one looks great










Anybody have any info on the launch date of this model (SNE543)?
Thanks


----------



## huangcjz

Seppia said:


> Me neither but have to say that this one looks great Anybody have any info on the launch date of this model (SNE543)? Thanks


It says September in the article that I linked: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/21/baselworld-prospex-ani-digi-monsters-and-shrouded-divers


----------



## mi6_

Seppia said:


> Anybody have any info on the launch date of this model (SNE543)?
> Thanks


Halifax Watch Company says Aug/Sep release for SNE543.

https://halifaxwatch.com/collections/frontpage/products/seiko-sne543


----------



## JimmyMack75

Posted in error


BrOoO from Downunder


----------



## yonsson

I’ll most likely get some alone time with the 2019 Basel-news next week. 
If there’s any particular model you want pics of, let me know. I’ll concentrate on the LX models and the SLA033.


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> I'll most likely get some alone time with the 2019 Basel-news next week.
> If there's any particular model you want pics of, let me know. I'll concentrate on the LX models and the SLA033.


The 50th anniversary Astron models please.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

clyde_frog said:


> The 50th anniversary Astron models please.
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



















Which one?


----------



## aks12r

I don't get the point of the shroud on this when it's made out of plastic....


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> Which one?


Specifically SSH019 (blue) and SSH023 (all black limited edition).



aks12r said:


> I don't get the point of the shroud on this when it's made out of plastic....


The shroud has become nothing more than a gimmick on a lot of these watches.


----------



## Seppia

The plastic shroud is up to the task, all while keeping the watch lighter. 

I would argue that from a purely tool perspective it is actually a better solution.


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

Seppia said:


> The plastic shroud is up to the task, all while keeping the watch lighter.
> 
> I would argue that from a purely tool perspective it is actually a better solution.


I agree, It still would be nice to see a price drop for this cheaper material.


----------



## Seppia

These solar tunas are sub $300 compared to the $900+ of the “real” ones, how much lower do you want them to go?


----------



## Impulse

Seppia said:


> These solar tunas are sub $300 compared to the $900+ of the "real" ones, how much lower do you want them to go?


My thoughts as well.

Real Tunas are 1000 and upwards.

The solar and street "tunas" (which is what the iriginal comment was about) have always used plastic shrouds, and the Arnie continues in that vein.

Not understanding the justification for a price drop.


----------



## Seikogi

aks12r said:


> I don't get the point of the shroud on this when it's made out of plastic....


actually plastic makes most sense. steel looks the best imo. ceramic is the worst design decision. installing a shroud for shock protection with a material that is vulnerable to shattering... and of course super expensive replacement shrouds should you actually use the watch.

I am really tempted by the black one. Not sure if I can live with a 4 o'clock date window but rest is perfect.


----------



## Seppia

Seikogi said:


> I am really tempted by the black one. Not sure if I can live with a 4 o'clock date window but rest is perfect.


It's the one thing I would change in my sne498. 
Ideally these should be no date in my opinion, but it's a minor flaw overall.

I've said it many times, but I'll repeat myself: best new seikos in a long time. 
Huge winners overall.


----------



## Seppia

Mandatory pic


----------



## Seikogi

Seppia said:


> Mandatory pic


I love how they nailed the indices and bezel teeth. Hands are great, improved thickness is super nice, etc.


----------



## yonsson

I just realized my latest buy is a new model. 
"DigiTuna", although not a true Tuna of course (200m). 
This model is a Lowercase LE model of 500. I bought the black/gold version when that model came out but it didn't stick. Liking this grey model a lot better.


----------



## yonsson

Seikogi said:


> actually plastic makes most sense. steel looks the best imo. ceramic is the worst design decision. installing a shroud for shock protection with a material that is vulnerable to shattering... and of course super expensive replacement shrouds should you actually use the watch.
> 
> I am really tempted by the black one. Not sure if I can live with a 4 o'clock date window but rest is perfect.


Brah... not ceramic, steel with ceramic coating, ever seen a cracked ceramic Tuna bezel? The solid Cermet shroud used on some models is the best by far. Won't crack and won't scratched.


----------



## ahonobaka

62GS! Big fan of fall and winter

Check out Joe Kirk’s insta for better details/macros


----------



## v1triol

ahonobaka said:


> 62GS! Big fan of fall and winter
> 
> Check out Joe Kirk's insta for better details/macros


The prices are fine if they are correct.


----------



## brandon\

ahonobaka said:


> 62GS! Big fan of fall and winter
> 
> Check out Joe Kirk's insta for better details/macros


First, Seiko needs to hop off the GOT dick.

Second, the PR is nasty. A complete and utter sh*tter.


----------



## Everdying

yonsson said:


> Brah... not ceramic, steel with ceramic coating, ever seen a cracked ceramic Tuna bezel? The solid Cermet shroud used on some models is the best by far. Won't crack and won't scratched.


actually yes, on the darth tuna.


----------



## maki57

yonsson said:


> ...ever seen a cracked ceramic Tuna bezel? The solid Cermet shroud used on some models is the best by far. Won't crack and won't scratched.


Here are a few:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-composite-ceramic-materials-worth-995024.html#post7493824
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/broken-seiko-tuna-shroud-arghhhh-616071.html#post4496720

Hard shocks aren't as easy to achieve underwater. Ceramic would still better protect a watch from the stuff that still are (e.g. scratches and stuff), especially when the lightness and corrosion resistance of the titanium case comes with a few trade-offs.

Either way, I would think one would expect significant damage to any watch that's been hit hard enough to break ceramic.


----------



## Seikogi

maki57 said:


> Here are a few:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-composite-ceramic-materials-worth-995024.html#post7493824
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/broken-seiko-tuna-shroud-arghhhh-616071.html#post4496720
> 
> Hard shocks aren't as easy to achieve underwater. Ceramic would still better protect a watch from the stuff that still are (e.g. scratches and stuff), especially when the lightness and corrosion resistance of the titanium case comes with a few trade-offs.
> 
> Either way, I would think one would expect significant damage to any watch that's been hit hard enough to break ceramic.


Idk all sources on the internet say ceramic... The caseback says Ceramic + Ti + SS.. I was under the impression that the case is Ti. For Cermet you need either TiN or TiC among other materials. Synthetic ceramic could be with some Aluminium chemical bond. No idea where the SS part comes in...


----------



## Rocat

aks12r said:


> I don't get the point of the shroud on this when it's made out of plastic....


Each time I look at this watch the dial reminds me of my Logan Earth Ski Skateboard with tons of Grip tape on the deck. That dial just screams, "Look at me, Seiko made me out of Grip Tape from a Skateboard."

Not my Logan Earth Ski but you get the idea.


----------



## Seppia

yonsson said:


> ever seen a cracked ceramic Tuna bezel?


Yes










Will not post the link as it's a competing forum, but if you google "broken tuna ceramic shroud" the story immediately comes up.


----------



## simonp67

xj4sonx said:


> A few very quick pics as I un boxed it at the post office gotta adjust the bracelet and I will get plenty more pics.
> 
> Love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Looks amazing, that one is on my list

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## timetellinnoob

i mean, when i think 'ceramic', i don't think high impact. i know it's supposed to be the technology, that's it's not ceramics like a vase or a mug, that it's even in like bulletproof vests and stuff. but i mean.... people smash these things to bits. it's hilarious. is it supposed to be a 'the shroud breaks so the watch doesn't' kind of thing? but then they are probably like $600 if you want to order a new one?


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

yonsson said:


> I'll most likely get some alone time with the 2019 Basel-news next week.
> If there's any particular model you want pics of, let me know. I'll concentrate on the LX models and the SLA033.


The new sumos, please! (Especially that green one)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

maki57 said:


> Here are a few:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-composite-ceramic-materials-worth-995024.html#post7493824
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/broken-seiko-tuna-shroud-arghhhh-616071.html#post4496720
> 
> Hard shocks aren't as easy to achieve underwater. Ceramic would still better protect a watch from the stuff that still are (e.g. scratches and stuff), especially when the lightness and corrosion resistance of the titanium case comes with a few trade-offs.
> 
> Either way, I would think one would expect significant damage to any watch that's been hit hard enough to break ceramic.


Thats one broken Tuna on the world's largest watch forum. Pretty impressive I'd say, considering the amount of Tunas sold.


----------



## Toshk

Seikogi said:


> Idk all sources on the internet say ceramic... The caseback says Ceramic + Ti + SS.. I was under the impression that the case is Ti. For Cermet you need either TiN or TiC among other materials. Synthetic ceramic could be with some Aluminium chemical bond. No idea where the SS part comes in...


Bezel is SS


----------



## v1triol

xj4sonx said:


> A few pics from early
> 
> The insert is engraved or something you can feel it with your fingernail and the dial is amazing. Finally got the bracelet sized to my liking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Lovely dial ! Omega should have purchase STO project and resurrect 'elecric blue' like that  Congrats


----------



## Ed.YANG

Just a wavy dial makes you wanna swim with the fishes... what if a snowy ground monster comes along?









OceanicTime: SEIKO Prospex NEW MONSTERS

...Would you wanna chase the YETI?


----------



## Everdying

yonsson said:


> Thats one broken Tuna on the world's largest watch forum. Pretty impressive I'd say, considering the amount of Tunas sold.


that's cos most are probably baby-ing their watches...
doesnt detract from the fact that the ceramic shrouds can crack.


----------



## rcorreale

brandon\ said:


> First, Seiko needs to hop off the GOT dick.
> 
> Second, the PR is nasty. A complete and utter sh*tter.


That's you're opinion which you're welcomed to, my opinion is that I like the PR.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huwp

brandon\ said:


> First, Seiko needs to hop off the GOT dick.


Somewhere a HBO marketing manager is laughing themselves silly at this. Just mentioning the names of the four seasons is now a GOT tie in? Oh yeah, that Vivaldi and his Four Seasons Concerti, where does he get off, pushing GOT down our throats from 300 years ago... :-!


----------



## Seikogi

I think the 4 seasons GS looks fantastic, dial and case! I'd get one if it was a thin 36mm no date release 

also its a genius marketing move! I mean they are called 4 seasons ... a really good excuse to collect all 4 of them 

Edit: I wish there wasn't print on the glass of the caseback... they do amazing work on the movement, I want to see that.


----------



## yonsson

Everdying said:


> that's cos most are probably baby-ing their watches...doesnt detract from the fact that the ceramic shrouds can crack.


We all know ceramics can crack. That doesn't mean the Tunas have a problem it. I'm pretty sure SEIKO would switch to another material if it was a problem since it's their most advanced professional diver's watch in terms of toughness.


----------



## ahonobaka

I don't even know if Game of Thrones plays in Japan or if people know what it is there so that's a pretty westernized view to take lol

That said, though this is all marketing, Japan is very much attuned to the four seasons culturally and they make much ado of their nation having all four seasons. Safe to say if you don't buy into the Japanese take on watches (and the cultural play), you won't be a big fan of GS/Seiko in general.

I personally love the power reserve (just another opinion)


----------



## davym2112

huwp said:


> Somewhere a HBO marketing manager is laughing themselves silly at this. Just mentioning the names of the four seasons is now a GOT tie in? Oh yeah, that Vivaldi and his Four Seasons Concerti, where does he get off, pushing GOT down our throats from 300 years ago... :-!


Yeah I was wondering about the original post too...
Almost sure we had Spring ,Summer ,Autumn and Winter before Game of thrones..... 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

davym2112 said:


> Yeah I was wondering about the original post too...
> Almost sure we had Spring ,Summer ,Autumn and Winter before Game of thrones.....


I didn't know the four seasons hotels were GOT theme hotels. 
Must have missed that part.


----------



## maki57

Seikogi said:


> Idk all sources on the internet say ceramic... The caseback says Ceramic + Ti + SS.. I was under the impression that the case is Ti. For Cermet you need either TiN or TiC among other materials. Synthetic ceramic could be with some Aluminium chemical bond. No idea where the SS part comes in...


Here's a materials composition by one of the guys behind designing it. The main body is definitely Ti.









At least on the Darth, SS just applies to the crown, bezel, and screws. It applies to more of the other major parts with the 300m Tunas, which is why it's heavier.

Between the two, though, I'd pretty much pick the Darth if it wasn't for the part where I have thin wrists, try to keep to a smaller watch budget, and don't really dive as often as I'd want.


----------



## yonsson

maki57 said:


> Here's a materials composition by one of the guys behind designing it. The main body is definitely Ti.
> View attachment 14194197
> 
> At least on the Darth, SS just applies to the crown, bezel, and screws. It applies to more of the other major parts with the 300m Tunas, which is why it's heavier.
> 
> Between the two, though, I'd pretty much pick the Darth if it wasn't for the part where I have thin wrists, try to keep to a smaller watch budget, and don't really dive as often as I'd want.











Old Tunas have have ceramic coated metal shrouds. You can clearly see that on old scratched up shrouds. Never models have solid ceramic shrouds. The case material for 600m and 1000m is always titanium since titanium can handle pressure many times better than steel.


----------



## Seppia

yonsson said:


> We all know ceramics can crack. That doesn't mean the Tunas have a problem it.


That wasn't the point you were making earlier though.










We showed you ceramic can crack. I've never seen a SS shroud crack, for example.



yonsson said:


> I'm pretty sure SEIKO would switch to another material if it was a problem since it's their most advanced professional diver's watch in terms of toughness.


They would definitely not pick ceramic if they were ONLY thinking about the ruggedness (same as they would not put an automatic as they do in the Emeperors).

It's past the time any watch company selling expensive watches thinks of them first and foremost as tools. 
Nothing wrong with that, seen the numbers, but real divers aren't the target audience any more.


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> Old Tunas have have ceramic coated metal shrouds. You can clearly see that on old scratched up shrouds. Never models have solid ceramic shrouds. The case material for 600m and 1000m is always titanium since titanium can handle pressure many times better than steel.


More importantly, who the hell takes photos of their watch on a banana?


----------



## ewewew

clyde_frog said:


> More importantly, who the hell takes photos of their watch on a banana?


It's not a banana. It's a sea cucumber. And that picture was taken 600m below the sea.


----------



## Travelller

ahonobaka said:


> 62GS! Big fan of fall and winter...


62GS... nice! b-)

similar to my SBGA125G. One of my favorite contemporary cases :-!


----------



## nolte

Everdying said:


> that's cos most are probably baby-ing their watches...
> doesnt detract from the fact that the ceramic shrouds can crack.


I've spiked a darth on a tile floor twice (tried to catch it and hit it into the floor) and I could never find where it hit either time. Not even a scratch.
My experience is obviously not statistically significant in and of itself, but given the relative lack of incidence of this actually being reported online (tons of people are super worried about it... no-one seems to be able to crack one except that one poor guy.)
I agree that most people baby their tuna (I really don't baby mine) and I agree that the 1 instance I could find where one cracked was a one-off.
Consider that one defective. If I remember correctly Seiko replaced it at no charge. I don't remember if it was under typical warranty.

Edit: sorry for derailing...
That 62GS is looks really nice!


----------



## slow_mo

clyde_frog said:


> More importantly, who the hell takes photos of their watch on a banana?


Sorry... not a Seiko... but can't resist the urge to post this!


----------



## yonsson

Seppia said:


> That wasn't the point you were making earlier though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We showed you ceramic can crack. I've never seen a SS shroud crack, for example.
> .


Sloppy written by me. I meant the old ceramic coated type shrouds is probably best in the long run. Also wrote "bezel", meant shroud of course. When it comes to higher depths than 300m, SEIKO doesn't use steel due to the lower pressure resistance of steel, that's most likely why they need to use another material for the 600m/1000m Tunas.


----------



## yonsson

Travelller said:


> 62GS... nice! b-)
> 
> similar to my SBGA125G. One of my favorite contemporary cases :-!



























I've had two models with that case (sbga127 & sbgh037) and I love that case! There are subtle differences in polishing between the steel and titanium versions. I like the polishing of the SD-versions better but all the SD-versions of that case are titanium which I don't like for this particular case. Too bad they don't make these in steel with SD-movement.


----------



## Gonkl

slow_mo said:


> Sorry... not a Seiko... but can't resist the urge to post this!


Bananas are going on the shopping list


----------



## darwin11

i love this case,so lucky you


----------



## Seppia

yonsson said:


>


Probably one of my favorite Seikos of all time. Best version too with the much superior old logo
I'd own one for sure if it was a little thinner
EDIT: I mixed it with the SBGH001, this is the 037 that looks even better (especially the dial)


----------



## Toothbras

slow_mo said:


> Sorry... not a Seiko... but can't resist the urge to post this!


From the late, great Mitch Hedberg:

With a stop light, green means 'go' yellow means 'slow down' and red means 'stop.' With a banana, however, it's the opposite. Yellow means 'go', green means 'slow down', and red means 'where the fck did you get that banana?'


----------



## blaster99

Random Rob did a video on the new Monster on Youtube. I don't have enough posts to be able to post a link, but maybe someone with more seniority can post a link. Being an owner of the Gen3 Jade Monster, I gotta say I'm not impressed. It doesn't have the aggressive feel of previous Monsters. Feels tamed. Oh and the candybar cyclops... not a fan.


----------



## clyde_frog

I was considering that black limited edition 50th anniversary Astron (SSH023) until I found out it's IP with Diashield on top of it. Do Seiko not do any DLC coated watches? They really should be using DLC and not Diashield for a £2300 watch. No way I'd buy it now knowing that.


----------



## yonsson

clyde_frog said:


> I was considering that black limited edition 50th anniversary Astron (SSH023) until I found out it's IP with Diashield on top of it. Do Seiko not do any DLC coated watches? They really should be using DLC and not Diashield for a £2300 watch. No way I'd buy it now knowing that.


And the difference in vickers is what? 
DLC is a result, IP is a method.


----------



## clyde_frog

Huh? DLC and ion plating are both done with PVD processes (DLC might be PACVD) but DLC gives the colour and also the toughness. Diashield is just a transparent coating. DLC is a lot tougher than Diashield. Diashield is 500 HV and DLC is over 1000 HV I think.


----------



## yonsson

clyde_frog said:


> Huh? DLC and ion plating are both done with PVD processes (DLC might be PACVD) but DLC gives the colour and also the toughness. Diashield is just a transparent coating. DLC is a lot tougher than Diashield. Diashield is 500 HV and DLC is over 1000 HV I think.


I know DLC is a product of (some) PVD and that IP is a form of PVD. There are lots of people that don't know the difference. I wouldn't knock a watch simply because a certain method is used. There are plenty of ways to vary coating even if they have the same name (thickness, material, process). I do hate Diashield on titanium and steel cases though, since a case with Diashield can't be polished. I'm pretty sure SEIKO calls their DLC "hardcoated" and there are lots of models that have that finish, the SBBN035 for example.


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> I know DLC is a product of (some) PVD and that IP is a form of PVD. There are lots of people that don't know the difference. I wouldn't knock a watch simply because a certain method is used. There are plenty of ways to vary coating even if they have the same name (thickness, material, process). I do hate Diashield on titanium and steel cases though, since a case with Diashield can't be polished. I'm pretty sure SEIKO calls their DLC "hardcoated" and there are lots of models that have that finish, the SBBN035 for example.


Yeah I did think Seiko used it. The Seiko Japan site says the SSH023 does use Dialshield though. That's a really nice watch but I'd be worried about it scratching too easily.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

clyde_frog said:


> Yeah I did think Seiko used it. The Seiko Japan site says the SSH023 does use Dialshield though. That's a really nice watch but I'd be worried about it scratching too easily.


I've gotten small scratches on all the Diashield coated SEIKOs I've had so I'm not impressed by Diashield. I don't understand why they use it in the Prospex line since that by default means you can't polish the watch if needed. I'd rather have a badly scratched case I can polish than a moderately scratched case I can't polish. With black watches I wouldn't care though, it's not like they can be polished anyway.


----------



## arc13

New GMT quartz model, not sure what 50th anniversary though?










http://https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/collections/sbgn009


----------



## arc13

And the 3 Arnie models are listed on Seiko Japan website

http://https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBEQ005


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> I've gotten small scratches on all the Diashield coated SEIKOs I've had so I'm not impressed by Diashield. I don't understand why they use it in the Prospex line since that by default means you can't polish the watch if needed. I'd rather have a badly scratched case I can polish than a moderately scratched case I can't polish. With black watches I wouldn't care though, it's not like they can be polished anyway.


From experience Diashield will only prevent hairlines and small scuffs from appearing. Scratches and dents are there to stay.


----------



## JoeOBrien

arc13 said:


> New GMT quartz model, not sure what 50th anniversary though?


Quartz, 1969.


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> I've gotten small scratches on all the Diashield coated SEIKOs I've had so I'm not impressed by Diashield. I don't understand why they use it in the Prospex line since that by default means you can't polish the watch if needed. I'd rather have a badly scratched case I can polish than a moderately scratched case I can't polish. With black watches I wouldn't care though, it's not like they can be polished anyway.


Is Diashield baked in or is it a surface treatment ? If the latter I don't see how it would I not polish out .


----------



## manofrolex

arc13 said:


> New GMT quartz model, not sure what 50th anniversary though?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/collections/sbgn009


Hum too much dong for me if you see what i mean


----------



## Snaggletooth

You buying from an AD in Vietnam Jman? ;-)


jmanlay said:


> Hum too much dong for me if you see what i mean


----------



## manofrolex

Snaggletooth said:


> You buying from an AD in Vietnam Jman? ;-)


Too much ding dong


----------



## shelfcompact

jmanlay said:


> Is Diashield baked in or is it a surface treatment ? If the latter I don't see how it would I not polish out .


And what exactly happens if you did try to polish it?


----------



## manofrolex

shelfcompact said:


> And what exactly happens if you did try to polish it?


Ok did you read the post ?
Is Diashield baked in or not ?
- If baked in then out of luck
- If just surface treatment then I need someone w experience to tell me why it would not polish


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> I've gotten small scratches on all the Diashield coated SEIKOs I've had so I'm not impressed by Diashield. I don't understand why they use it in the Prospex line since that by default means you can't polish the watch if needed. I'd rather have a badly scratched case I can polish than a moderately scratched case I can't polish. With black watches I wouldn't care though, it's not like they can be polished anyway.


I'm not impressed with Diashield either, it seems like it barely adds any protection in my experience with it. I also have a DLC watch that is scratched but barely, after around a couple of years of use in a job where it gets knocked around against metal objects a lot. I've been impressed with the durability of DLC which really matters to me on a black watch just because scratches are so much more noticeable than on bare metal. If DLC was transparent rather than that dark grey colour then the watch I have with it on would still look pretty much brand new.


----------



## CADirk

jmanlay said:


> Ok did you read the post ?
> Is Diashield baked in or not ?
> - If baked in then out of luck
> - If just surface treatment then I need someone w experience to tell me why it would not polish


The way i undestand it, diashield is a form of DLC coating, but transparant. Works fine against minor bumps and tumbles, but bigger impacts that actually dent the metal underneath will most likely also crack the surface coating. The Citizen duratect or the Sinn tegimeting is a different process, suface hardening instead of applying a coat.
So when you have scratches that go trough the diashield/DLC coating, you either have to live with it, or remove the complete top layer of material to work up an even polish, otherwise it's like polishing trough several layers of paint.


----------



## clyde_frog

It's not a form of DLC and imo it's not even comparable in durability to DLC. If what you mean is it's just a film over the metal like DLC is, then yes it is, albeit a much weaker one.


----------



## todoroki

Forgive me if anyone has already posted this, but this Journal standard ltd edn solar tuna caught my eye as being pretty cool:


----------



## yonsson

jmanlay said:


> Ok did you read the post ?
> Is Diashield baked in or not ?
> - If baked in then out of luck
> - If just surface treatment then I need someone w experience to tell me why it would not polish


I asked Mr Kosugi, the GS/Credor designer if GS will start using Diashield now that Prospex does since only a few years back. He said no, because watches with Diashield can't be polished. There is a picture somewhere of a badly scratched up SEIKO Solar diver's watch with Diashield that I can't find now. There you can see how thick the coating is.


----------



## CGSshorty

PVD (Physical Vapor Deposition) is a process. DLC (Diamond Like Carbon) is a material which is applied using the PVD process.
Stop confusing the two.


----------



## yonsson

CGSshorty said:


> PVD (Physical Vapor Deposition) is a process. DLC (Diamond Like Carbon) is a material which is applied using the PVD process.
> Stop confusing the two.


Did you read the last two pages of comments? No one is confusing the two.


----------



## yonsson

jmanlay said:


> Hum too much dong for me if you see what i mean



















Looks like the dial pattern of the SBGT033. A very nice dial IRL, the logos are only visible at some angles.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Still look like a cock & balls though.


yonsson said:


> Looks like the dial pattern of the SBGT033. A very nice dial IRL, the logos are only visible at some angles.


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> I asked Mr Kosugi, the GS/Credor designer if GS will start using Diashield now that Prospex does since only a few years back. He said no, because watches with Diashield can't be polished. There is a picture somewhere of a badly scratched up SEIKO Solar diver's watch with Diashield that I can't find now. There you can see how thick the coating is.


So how thick is it ? Seems odd to me a machine would not polish it out ...


----------



## manofrolex

Snaggletooth said:


> Still look like a cock & balls though.


Can't unsee


----------



## Spring-Diver

yonsson said:


> I asked Mr Kosugi, the GS/Credor designer if GS will start using Diashield now that Prospex does since only a few years back. He said no, because watches with Diashield can't be polished. There is a picture somewhere of a badly scratched up SEIKO Solar diver's watch with Diashield that I can't find now. There you can see how thick the coating is.


Hopefully Seiko will actually start using hardened steels like Sinn, Damasko, Bremont...etc. DiaShield is just not tough enough IMO.

I would love to buy the new LX Black diver but I probably won't do to the lack of the titanium not being hardened. I have 3 Tegimented Grade 5 titanium Sinn's over 2 years old and they still look brand new! Same with my U1 Pro & 836. Standard 316L + DiaShield just doesn't cut it anymore. Especially on a $2,500+ watch.

Cheers 
Shannon


----------



## yonsson

jmanlay said:


> So how thick is it ? Seems odd to me a machine would not polish it out ...



















Finally found the pics. See for yourself.


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> Finally found the pics. See for yourself.


Whoa that is thick ...almost like another layer caked on , no wonder it does not polish away .... thanks for the pics


----------



## yonsson

https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/special/diver/


----------



## shelfcompact

jmanlay said:


> Ok did you read the post ?
> Is Diashield baked in or not ?
> - If baked in then out of luck
> - If just surface treatment then I need someone w experience to tell me why it would not polish


???
I was genuinely asking what would happen when you try to polish Diashield coated watches?
Like does it just destroy the finish or is it just ineffective?


----------



## manofrolex

shelfcompact said:


> ???
> I was genuinely asking what would happen when you try to polish Diashield coated watches?
> Like does it just destroy the finish or is it just ineffective?


Miscommunication I suppose on both part 

Based on pics provided it looks like it would not polish out which seems to be the seiko mothership line but then again there are threads on wus saying it can be polished w some examples so I have no idea ....


----------



## brandon\

I’ve had two watches with Diashield. One was a solar Ti diver and the other is a Shogun. I still have my Shogun and I love it to bits. But DS is a freakin joke. I’ll take pics tomorrow.


----------



## yonsson

shelfcompact said:


> ???
> I was genuinely asking what would happen when you try to polish Diashield coated watches?
> Like does it just destroy the finish or is it just ineffective?


I imagine if you polish Diashield you'll have to use a lot of force which will only destroy/grind the surface, which isn't the results you want. The Diashield will also have a different color than the material under. So to sum it up, don't.


----------



## yonsson

brandon\ said:


> I've had two watches with Diashield. One was a solar Ti diver and the other is a Shogun. I still have my Shogun and I love it to bits. But DS is a freakin joke. I'll take pics tomorrow.


I can kind of understand why they use it for sub $500 watches that are "toss away when broken" watches, but it's insane to use it for higher priced watches. The whole point with more expensive watches is that you want to be able to keep them well maintained forever. And since the scratch resistance properties aren't even that good, I don't get the whole concept.

Diver's watches don't have AR on the outside of the crystal for longevity, but they still put Diashield on the case. Very strange.


----------



## bart_us

No it is no strange it is business more features more money you will be able to pay and it doesn’t matter if it is not useful. Scratch your Diashield and cry.


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> I can kind of understand why they use it for sub $500 watches that are "toss away when broken" watches, but it's insane to use it for higher priced watches. The whole point with more expensive watches is that you want to be able to keep them well maintained forever. And since the scratch resistance properties aren't even that good, I don't get the whole concept.
> 
> Diver's watches don't have AR on the outside of the crystal for longevity, but they still put Diashield on the case. Very strange.


I get why they use it for titanium since it scratches so easily, but using it on steel when it's barely harder than the steel is silly. Still, it doesn't even do a great job of protecting titanium. I've seen photos and videos of shoguns where the bracelet has millions of scratches on it.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## aks12r

I don't think the correct way to think of diashield is by loking at the type of material beneath it. 

look at the material finish instead. A brushed / matt finish will show scratches much less than a polished surface of the same material without diashield - add diashield on top and the purpose of the diashield is to add an extra layer to hide small scratches, not to prevent them and it does so quite effectively. But it is not a suit of armour, no matter what the Seiko PR / Marketing wants you to believe!


----------



## herky

I saw something about SKX replacements/updates. Does Seiko have a regular release pattern or..just whenever? In the market for something new, just curious when I should be on the look out for a new diver. Thanks!


----------



## yonsson

herky said:


> I saw something about SKX replacements/updates. Does Seiko have a regular release pattern or..just whenever? In the market for something new, just curious when I should be on the look out for a new diver. Thanks!


Kind of hard to predict since SEIKO sometimes just release watches in stores without a press release. But the most likely scenario is that they ship out in July or November.


----------



## yonsson

Finally some alone time with my camera and the new models. 
(SNR029). Kind of fell OUT of love with this model yesterday. I think I'll get the Landmaster instead.


----------



## yonsson

But I fell hard for the Landmaster SNR025. Man it's nice!


----------



## yonsson

SNR033


----------



## rcorreale

yonsson said:


> But I fell hard for the Landmaster SNR025. Man it's nice!


Like the dial but the bezel turns me off. Personal preference, dislike any compass bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

SPD103

















SLA033

















SNJ025 aka Arnie


----------



## yonsson

rcorreale said:


> Like the dial but the bezel turns me off. Personal preference, dislike any compass


So do I, totally useless complication. But the watch looks very very nice as a package.


----------



## HusabergAngola79

yonsson said:


> SPD103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLA033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNJ025 aka Arnie


The arnie looks small in your wrist, what is your size? 
I already ordered one and the sla033 also

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

HusabergAngola79 said:


> The arnie looks small in your wrist, what is your size? I already ordered one and the sla033 also


18.5cm


----------



## rcorreale

yonsson said:


> 18.5cm


Which is 7.283465" for those of us in the US.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HusabergAngola79

yonsson said:


> 18.5cm


Thanks !

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

And yes, these Astron models also have the new clasp.


----------



## mi6_

yonsson said:


>


New green Sumo looks awesome. Just wish my 6.5" wrist could wear this 45mm piece. Though for the price it's kind of expensive. The Certina DS Action Powermatic 80 is less money, smaller at 43 mm and has an 80 hour power reserve. The Sumo would of course have better lume and decent finishing but I think these Sumos are overpriced.


----------



## MKN

yonsson said:


> Finally some alone time with my camera and the new models.
> (SNR029). Kind of fell OUT of love with this model yesterday. I think I'll get the Landmaster instead.


I can understand why - that crown is quite an eyesore..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> And yes, these Astron models also have the new clasp.


Thanks a lot. I've decided I definitely prefer the standard Astron models now over these 50th anniversary ones. Not too into the shape of these ones and also the other Astrons (SSH001 etc). are titanium too which I consider another fairly big advantage they hold over these. The blue one is rather nice though, that'd be my pick out of those 2. (Bet I end up changing my mind again about all of that).


----------



## TheJubs

Nice pics. How's the SLA033? Is the fit and finish comparable to the past SLA reissues? Does it wear nicely on the wrist despite the uptick in size?


----------



## Seppia

Thanks for the great pictures yonsson


----------



## Spring-Diver

Seppia said:


> Thanks for the great pictures yonsson


Ditto 

I'm really looking forward to see the production version's. It'll be nice to see the hands in a different position 



Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## el_beelo

Yonsson,

Does the SD300 come with diashield coating?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

el_beelo said:


> Yonsson,
> 
> Does the SD300 come with diashield coating?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately...yes 


Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## el_beelo

Spring-Diver said:


> Unfortunately...yes
> 
> 
> Shannon
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Yeh that's a deal breaker for me. I'm gonna look to spend my $4k+ elsewhere, diashield doesn't make any sense at this price point...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

el_beelo said:


> Yeh that's a deal breaker for me. I'm gonna look to spend my $4k+ elsewhere, diashield doesn't make any sense at this price point...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately DiaShield isn't tough enough IMO.

As I mentioned a few pages up... Seiko need to invest in a metal hardening process like Sinn/SUG, Damasko, Bremont...etc. 1,200V should be the minimum hardness. Or just use Grade 5 Titanium so it can be refinished.



Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain

Can anyone confirm that DiaShield is really that thick? If so, it looks like I was wrong on the SLA017 forum. I just find it hard to believe it could possibly be that thick. I thought it was more like PVD. Maybe that's just a deep chip/scratch?


----------



## yonsson

TheJubs said:


> Nice pics. How's the SLA033? Is the fit and finish comparable to the past SLA reissues? Does it wear nicely on the wrist despite the uptick in size?


These are all prototypes so I won't comment on finish. 
It wears nice though, my only problem with it is that it's very shiny due to the curved crystal. A flat top side would have been a lot better.


----------



## Seikogi

yonsson said:


>


Best looking GMT hand I have ever seen!

Edit: also, I like the upgraded bracelet, looks very refined and has (thank god) no polishing on the links.


----------



## nolte

yonsson said:


> ...


As everyone else said, THANK YOU for the excellent pics...!
I am a little bit surprised now of how some of these watches have turned out vs how the previously released Seiko images made them look.

Poorly worded sentence perhaps... but your pics make me feel a bit differently about some of these than I originally did from the Seiko released material.


----------



## nupicasso

yonsson said:


> SNR033


I'm beginning to fall for this one. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

Yeah I think that's the best looking of the lot for me. Glad I don't have to think about it as it's way out of my price range.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Thanks for the pics, Yonsson!

Any idea if the sumo production models will still have the cheap, stamped folding part of the clasp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

pinkybrain said:


> Can anyone confirm that DiaShield is really that thick? If so, it looks like I was wrong on the SLA017 forum. I just find it hard to believe it could possibly be that thick. I thought it was more like PVD. Maybe that's just a deep chip/scratch?


I find it hard to believe as well. I have seen posts mentioning Diashield watches being re-polished but the picture that was presented to us here looks like it is caked on which makes me wonder how they even get the initial polishing job done ...
I wish there was a video about it


----------



## manofrolex

nupicasso said:


> I'm beginning to fall for this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a beaut one prob though I already have this


----------



## HusabergAngola79

jmanlay said:


> I find it hard to believe as well. I have seen posts mentioning Diashield watches being re-polished but the picture that was presented to us here looks like it is caked on which makes me wonder how they even get the initial polishing job done ...
> I wish there was a video about it


Maybe they have diference whit diashield titanium and steel, maybe the case polished is steel and the cases whit the pop-up diashield surface is titanium

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Thanks for the pics, Yonsson!
> Any idea if the sumo production models will still have the cheap, stamped folding part of the clasp?


They will have the old clasp.


----------



## JimmyMack75

yonsson said:


> They will have the old clasp.


x2 thanks for the pics mate. Really nice.

I can't get used to those pushers in the Arnie though. I don't understand why they had to make them so big.

BrOoO from Downunder


----------



## yonsson

JimmyMack75 said:


> x2 thanks for the pics mate. Really nice.
> 
> I can't get used to those pushers in the Arnie though. I don't understand why they had to make them so big.
> 
> BrOoO from Downunder


That's the problem with reissues. 
They don't t want to make them exactly the same as the original but the fans will go crazy for any changes.


----------



## slow_mo

JimmyMack75 said:


> x2 thanks for the pics mate. Really nice.
> 
> I can't get used to those pushers in the Arnie though. I don't understand why they had to make them so big.
> 
> BrOoO from Downunder


Arnie has fat fingers!


----------



## manofrolex

HusabergAngola79 said:


> Maybe they have diference whit diashield titanium and steel, maybe the case polished is steel and the cases whit the pop-up diashield surface is titanium
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Maybe, I just don't think we know the whole story for Diashield . Would love to see the process involved especially since it adds barely any scratch resistance ...


----------



## erasershavings

New GS quartz diver. For those who are on the fence because there are no real world photos


----------



## erasershavings

New GS quartz diver. For those who are on the fence because there are no real world photos


----------



## Galaga

Just to confirm, this model is a wind up? Also does the dial change colour like the cocktail time to light blue?


----------



## yonsson

Galaga said:


> Just to confirm, this model is a wind up? Also does the dial change colour like the cocktail time to light blue?
> 
> View attachment 14214241











I wouldn't Så you it shifts much but it's nice! Yes, manual wind springdrive.


----------



## aks12r

erasershavings said:


> New GS quartz diver. For those who are on the fence because there are no real world photos


I still think this is a fake.

it's like a badly modded Monster in my eyes. Wouldn't pay £300 for never mind GS prices. But that is just my own lonely opinion


----------



## Seppia

Agree, it looks terrible


----------



## clyde_frog

Yep. That's probably the worst GS I've ever seen.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

nupicasso said:


> I'm beginning to fall for this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope the Bracelet fits the MM300..

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

Galaga said:


> Just to confirm, this model is a wind up? Also does the dial change colour like the cocktail time to light blue?
> 
> View attachment 14214241


Wow this one looks fantastic!
And finally a non-Credor spring drive without the ugly PR gauge!


----------



## georgefl74

jmanlay said:


> Maybe, I just don't think we know the whole story for Diashield . Would love to see the process involved especially since it adds barely any scratch resistance ...


Let's not get carried away. It does add a lot of scratch resistance and that poor Shogun that got a hefty bit chipped away would *not* buff out if it was steel either.

It seems to me the applied layer of diashield is thicker on the case than on the bracelet. Bracelet and clasp do get a lot of scratches far more easily than the case does.

But its also cosmetic. Shogun looks like stainless steel in a way other titanium watches do not.

Brightz titanium watches are also treated titanium much like Citizens duratect. They won't get scratched easily and they can be polished I think.


----------



## georgefl74

erasershavings said:


> New GS quartz diver. For those who are on the fence because there are no real world photos


This one looks unnecessarily large and heavy for a 200m diver. Read a 208 gram quote. Looks like the case design from the 500m GS diver.


----------



## Xhantos

Hi everyone,

Been lurking for some time, Seiko fan, just registered.

I've read about 3 new Ginza LEs at gearpatrol.com/2019/06/07/seiko-prospex-astron-presage-ginza-limited-edition-watches/

Then a search landed me to product page for SBDC079 www seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDC079 and then found out about SBDX031 www seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDX031 which I thought I knew as the 2500pcs. LE SLA033.

Now although the 'dial model number's are exactly the same as 8L35-00X0, I'm confused how (why) JDM version is called SBDX031 and international version as SLA033, would these be 2500 pieces LE for each region (a total of 5000 pieces)? Otherwise why would these have different model numbers? Or maybe I'm totally missing an obvious point.

(My first post here, I think my post is appropriate for this thread, sorry in advance if I've done a newbie mistake).

Thanks.


----------



## davym2112

Xhantos said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Been lurking for some time, Seiko fan, just registered.
> 
> I've read about 3 new Ginza LEs at gearpatrol.com/2019/06/07/seiko-prospex-astron-presage-ginza-limited-edition-watches/
> 
> Then a search landed me to product page for SBDC079 www seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDC079 and then found out about SBDX031 www seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDX031 which I thought I knew as the 2500pcs. LE SLA033.
> 
> Now although the 'dial model number's are exactly the same as 8L35-00X0, I'm confused how (why) JDM version is called SBDX031 and international version as SLA033, would these be 2500 pieces LE for each region (a total of 5000 pieces)? Otherwise why would these have different model numbers? Or maybe I'm totally missing an obvious point.
> 
> (My first post here, I think my post is appropriate for this thread, sorry in advance if I've done a newbie mistake).
> 
> Thanks.


It was the same with the previous limited edition reissues, sbdx vs sla. The limited edition number is the total worldwide, not per region.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

erasershavings said:


> New GS quartz diver. For those who are on the fence because there are no real world photos


Who is in charge of designing this? Just how can they put a curved endlink bracelet on an angular case?!

The 5k LX can't get a nice crown engraving but a GS can, why?

Hour and minute hand are very thick, second hand looks lacks some power.

And the worst part, the "DIVER'S 200m" text and font looks very misplaced and small and unfitting for a GS.
Almost like something from Aliexpress.


----------



## clyde_frog

Seikogi said:


> Who is in charge of designing this?


A few of us reckon it's somebody from the Seiko 5 design team. Maybe Seiko are running internal competitions to let one of their employees design a Grand Seiko. It probably had a purple dial originally too but they had to rein them in a bit.


----------



## yonsson

Bettamacrostoma said:


> Hope the Bracelet fits the MM300..


It won't. The new bracelets are 22mm, the 300 has 20mm.


----------



## yonsson

clyde_frog said:


> A few of us reckon it's somebody from the Seiko 5 design team. Maybe Seiko are running internal competitions to let one of their employees design a Grand Seiko. It probably had a purple dial originally too but they had to rein them in a bit.











Don't be silly. It's Mr Kubo, the same designer as all the other GS diver's watches, the SBGV243 and the recently announced US LE models. I like it, the round endlinks will look nice IRL, it will look a lot like the SBGV243 bracelet combo I had.


----------



## yngrshr

yonsson said:


> I wouldn't Så you it shifts much but it's nice! Yes, manual wind springdrive.


I badly want this.

_Sent with love from my two-tone 1000M water-resistant iPhone._


----------



## aks12r

yngrshr said:


> I badly want this.


I just looked up the price approx. 8k euros (I'm guessing that's U$9k?) 
which feels like a lot for a steel dress watch that has the same quality of finish and movement as another reasonably modern GS / spring drive... but that dial and hands combo looks incredible :-!


----------



## yngrshr

aks12r said:


> I just looked up the price approx. 8k euros (I'm guessing that's U$9k?)
> which feels like a lot for a steel dress watch that has the same quality of finish and movement as another reasonably modern GS / spring drive... but that dial and hands combo looks incredible :-!


I think it's a fair price for the movement.

_Sent with love from my two-tone 1000M water-resistant iPhone._


----------



## shelfcompact

yngrshr said:


> I think it's a fair price for the movement.
> 
> _Sent with love from my two-tone 1000M water-resistant iPhone._


It's also limited.


----------



## yonsson

herky said:


> I saw something about SKX replacements/updates. Does Seiko have a regular release pattern or..just whenever? In the market for something new, just curious when I should be on the look out for a new diver. Thanks!


August is the latest verdict.


----------



## yonsson

A little side by side comparison of the Marinemaster, Landmaster and Flightmaster. SEIKO really missed the ball on these by not calling them by their rightful names. 
Same diameter (44.8mm) but 15.7mm VS 14.7mm in thickness.


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> [
> (SNR029). Kind of fell OUT of love with this model yesterday. I think I'll get the Landmaster instead.


To me the biggest problem of the SD 300 is that it looks like a MM 300 on steroids in a bad way. It's not horrible but when put in perspective with the MM300 it's flaws really pop out. There are some nice aspects to it but just like a SKX mod individual aspects of goodness cant usually overcome the whole lack of cohesiveness that is so present in the original. I'm not saying the MM is perfect but when I see the SD300 the MM looks much better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

The only thing I don't like about it is the fake lume pip. Why not just have a real one instead of it being printed on? It ruins the look imo. Also do these 3 watches have identical cases with variations in finish?


----------



## Impulse

clyde_frog said:


> The only thing I don't like about it is the fake lume pip. Why not just have a real one instead of it being printed on? It ruins the look imo. Also do these 3 watches have identical cases with variations in finish?


Aren't the bezels lumed? meaning that the "printed" lumed pip/triangle will glow just like an older "pip insert"?

Ergo making it just as functional?


----------



## phubbard

erasershavings said:


> New GS quartz diver. For those who are on the fence because there are no real world photos


I so prefer my previous gen sbgx117 and it's funky bezel font. Hard pass on the new. I was worried they'd size down to 39 or 40 ... guess seiko hasn't gotten the memo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmartin

In case you didnt realize, the hands are exactly the same hands as found on all the other GS divers. THe 200m text and font is also exactly the same as that on the 200m SD GS diver, except here the "spring drivel and power reserve indicator are omitted.



Seikogi said:


> Who is in charge of designing this? Just how can they put a curved endlink bracelet on an angular case?!
> 
> The 5k LX can't get a nice crown engraving but a GS can, why?
> 
> Hour and minute hand are very thick, second hand looks lacks some power.
> 
> And the worst part, the "DIVER'S 200m" text and font looks very misplaced and small and unfitting for a GS.
> Almost like something from Aliexpress.


----------



## yonsson

clyde_frog said:


> The only thing I don't like about it is the fake lume pip. Why not just have a real one instead of it being printed on? It ruins the look imo. Also do these 3 watches have identical cases with variations in finish?


The same middle case, but the overall thickness differs, the crystal differs, hands, dials, crowns, clasps. The bezel is lumed 0-20, looks nice IRL, but it's quite glossy and will smudge.


----------



## yonsson

clyde_frog said:


> The only thing I don't like about it is the fake lume pip. Why not just have a real one instead of it being printed on? It ruins the look imo. Also do these 3 watches have identical cases with variations in finish?


The same middle case, but the overall thickness differs, the crystal differs, hands, dials, crowns, bezels, clasps.

The bezel on the diver is lumed 0-20, looks nice IRL, but it's quite glossy and will smudge.


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> To me the biggest problem of the SD 300 is that it looks like a MM 300 on steroids in a bad way. It's not horrible but when put in perspective with the MM300 it's flaws really pop out. There are some nice aspects to it but just like a SKX mod individual aspects of goodness cant usually overcome the whole lack of cohesiveness that is so present in the original. I'm not saying the MM is perfect but when I see the SD300 the MM looks much better.


The MM300 has a very classic style, not just because it's an iconic SEIKO, but since it's a no fuzz watch's with no quirks. That's mostly the complaints I read about the new SEIKO models. The old mm300 looks A LOT better than the new mm300 version. "Too much color", "funky crown", "too thick", and so on. I don't mind a little funkiness, but when the price goes up, people tend to want classic styling. For example, a SBGX335 with a regular SEIKO bezel font and no yellow wouldn't get as much complaints. It's as if SEIKO is scared of making a boring watch.


----------



## clyde_frog

Impulse said:


> Aren't the bezels lumed? meaning that the "printed" lumed pip/triangle will glow just like an older "pip insert"?
> 
> Ergo making it just as functional?


They are but I just dont think it looks as good, it makes it look cheaper. I think if the lume pip is going to be replaced with a lume marker it should just be a triangle like on the new MM300 or that GMT in the same post above.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1

mattmartin said:


> In case you didnt realize, the hands are exactly the same hands as found on all the other GS divers. THe 200m text and font is also exactly the same as that on the 200m SD GS diver, except here the "spring drivel and power reserve indicator are omitted.


The omissions create a void which is exacerbated by the tiny font. So IMO keeping the same font is not a good thing. They changed a lot from the SBGX115/117 including dial layout and the overall size of the watch. That's where the dial-to-dial comparisons should be made and IMO the new ones lose badly. It stinks because I've got 'Grand Seiko quartz diver money' burning a hole in my pocket and these offerings are extremely disappointing.


----------



## Impulse

clyde_frog said:


> Impulse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't the bezels lumed? meaning that the "printed" lumed pip/triangle will glow just like an older "pip insert"?
> 
> Ergo making it just as functional?
> 
> 
> 
> They are but I just dont think it looks as good, it makes it look cheaper. I think if the lume pip is going to be replaced with a lume marker it should just be a triangle like on the new MM300 or that GMT in the same post above.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I get your point. Technically a "pseudo pip" isn't required.

I guess it just is in keeping with the look that Seiko does for divers?


----------



## bmdaia

SD300 is just horrid IMHO. Just horrid.


----------



## bmdaia

Seiko doubles down on the cartoon X-Men logo and finally busts.. If this dial isn't wake up call for them, no hope remains.



yonsson said:


> Finally some alone time with my camera and the new models.
> (SNR029). Kind of fell OUT of love with this model yesterday. I think I'll get the Landmaster instead.


----------



## manofrolex

bmdaia said:


> Seiko doubles down on the cartoon X-Men logo and finally busts.. If this dial isn't wake up call for them, no hope remains.


I am just not sold on the refueling probe on that one .....










I shall call it the rhino probe


----------



## v1triol

Probably it was already posted here, wasn't it?

SPB097J1


----------



## mattmartin

You might be right about the "divers 200m" exacerbating the void. I wish they would've left it out entirely and allowed the dial to remain clean. I like the clean dial on the sbgv model that has a case style style similar to this diver. That model's dial says GS and nothing else. It also has a horizontally brushed dial, which is really nice IRL.



Tanker G1 said:


> mattmartin said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you didnt realize, the hands are exactly the same hands as found on all the other GS divers. THe 200m text and font is also exactly the same as that on the 200m SD GS diver, except here the "spring drivel and power reserve indicator are omitted.
> 
> 
> 
> The omissions create a void which is exacerbated by the tiny font. So IMO keeping the same font is not a good thing. They changed a lot from the SBGX115/117 including dial layout and the overall size of the watch. That's where the dial-to-dial comparisons should be made and IMO the new ones lose badly. It stinks because I've got 'Grand Seiko quartz diver money' burning a hole in my pocket and these offerings are extremely disappointing.
Click to expand...


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

SBDY041


----------



## brandon\

bmdaia said:


> Seiko doubles down on the cartoon X-Men logo and finally busts.. If this dial isn't wake up call for them, no hope remains.


How are they doubling down? They just slapped the same old PS logo on it.


----------



## yonsson

mattmartin said:


> You might be right about the "divers 200m" exacerbating the void. I wish they would've left it out entirely and allowed the dial to remain clean. I like the clean dial on the sbgv model that has a case style style similar to this diver. That model's dial says GS and nothing else. It also has a horizontally brushed dial, which is really nice IRL.


But it's a diver's watch.... So that's why it has the markings, to show it's a ISO6425 watch. And the brushed dial of the sbgv wouldn't be ideal for a diver's watch, too much reflections.


----------



## Joll71

SBDC085


----------



## clyde_frog

That would be pretty nice, then they stick a bright yellow minute hand on it and completely ruin it. :roll:


----------



## ewewew

clyde_frog said:


> That would be pretty nice, then they stick a bright yellow minute hand on it and completely ruin it. :roll:


It was "bring your kid to work" day over at the Seiko Prospex design studio.


----------



## clyde_frog

ewewew said:


> It was "bring your kid to work" day over at the Seiko Prospex design studio.


They make some really odd decisions sometimes. Why take something that is based on a classic older watch, make a nice black subtle version of it with a seems like a very good looking dark dial, then slap on a disgusting what looks like a fluorescent yellow minute hand? Crazy imo.


----------



## SG02WRX

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> SBDY041
> View attachment 14218215


Will be available only in the Asian market?


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

SG02WRX said:


> Will be available only in the Asian market?


No idea, I doubt it, most likely a K version with an srpd or srpc model number too. Just found this on Instagram and did a little more googling for a better picture. The dial looks stunning.

Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## Robotaz

MadsNilsson said:


> I can understand why - that crown is quite an eyesore..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It reminds me of these Visconti models:


----------



## Travelller

yonsson said:


> ...SLA033


Can't wait! T4S :-!


----------



## DriveTooFast

Is there any info about incoming Seiko 5 models in general?


----------



## hantms

erasershavings said:


> New GS quartz diver. For those who are on the fence because there are no real world photos


Wow that's terrible. :'(

I'd much rather stick with any of the retro solar divers; much more balanced design. And no changing batteries either.


----------



## phlabrooy

hantms said:


> Wow that's terrible. :'(
> 
> I'd much rather stick with any of the retro solar divers; much more balanced design. And no changing batteries either.
> 
> View attachment 14226905


Nice pic ...

BTW, is that one of Harold's SS shrouds on the solar tuna ?

Looks slightly different, with the screws deeper in the shroud ...

Thanks in advance.

Regards,


----------



## mtb2104

Nano universe on Erikas










No exciting release found in Yokohama yet


----------



## yonsson

SBGX335 in da house! Really liking it! I made an unboxing video on insta as well:

__
http://instagr.am/p/ByrwmyYiq51/


----------



## Biggles3

Asian LE.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

Anyone remembers what was the name of that profile/member who's been chasing the leaked photos? The profile was somehow affiliated to Seiko I assume.


----------



## hakabasch

hantms said:


> Wow that's terrible. :'(
> 
> I'd much rather stick with any of the retro solar divers; much more balanced design. And no changing batteries either.
> 
> View attachment 14226905


Yeah tuna looks better


----------



## yonsson

SBGX335 - The best sized GS diver's watch so far. Liking it a lot.


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> SBGX335 - The best sized GS diver's watch so far. Liking it a lot.


Can we see the clasp please? Are the hands titanium like on the SBGX017?


----------



## Spencer70

Very nice indeed! 


yonsson said:


> SBGX335 - The best sized GS diver's watch so far. Liking it a lot.


----------



## Rocat

yonsson said:


> SBGX335 in da house! Really liking it! I made an unboxing video on insta as well:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/ByrwmyYiq51/


Hearing you say "Nice!" cracked me up.


----------



## timetellinnoob

bmdaia said:


> Seiko doubles down on the cartoon X-Men logo and finally busts.. If this dial isn't wake up call for them, no hope remains.





brandon\ said:


> How are they doubling down? They just slapped the same old PS logo on it.


wouldn't 'doubling down' on the X mean.... more X? i see just the one X there on the dial. i thought i was about to see a low-key X-pattern embossed on the dial face or something. hyperbole alert....

i can't believe people are still getting huffy over this X logo Seiko _obviously_ has been using more and more and more for the past 10 years, like they are just going to cut it away, suddenly, just like that.

i first remember it only being a name that SKA BFK's and Sumos had on the boxes, maybe some tags... and some other japanese divers around that time as well probably. then at some point they went hog-wild with it. and now isn't it also a 'land sea air' thing as well, each having the X?


----------



## huangcjz

v1triol said:


> Anyone remembers what was the name of that profile/member who's been chasing the leaked photos? The profile was somehow affiliated to Seiko I assume.


Here you go:


http://imgur.com/HUbgRfE


----------



## T1meout

yonsson said:


> I asked Mr Kosugi, the GS/Credor designer if GS will start using Diashield now that Prospex does since only a few years back. He said no, because watches with Diashield can't be polished. There is a picture somewhere of a badly scratched up SEIKO Solar diver's watch with Diashield that I can't find now. There you can see how thick the coating is.


Perhaps late to the party, but I've always argued that diashield has more drawbacks than benefits on expensive watches, given that attempts to have it stripped and refinished would end up ruining the watch. Thank you for providing proof. The inability to refinish a watch impacts its value negatively imho. This really hurts the market for preowned diashield coated watches. Bummer.


----------



## yonsson

Toshk said:


> Can we see the clasp please? Are the hands titanium like on the SBGX017?


It's the regular GS diver's clasp, you can see it in the video. 
Yes, I'm guessing titanium.

Last pic:


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

new releases Seiko Turtle Prospex. 
price tag limited about 650usd 
price tag PVD about 550usd


----------



## shelfcompact

Turtles getting uglier and uglier.


----------



## leong33

The original reissue turtles must be very sexy that they produced so many offspring in a short time


----------



## v1triol

huangcjz said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/HUbgRfE


Cheers


----------



## huangcjz

v1triol said:


> Cheers


You're welcome! Why'd you ask, out of curiosity? I guess the "sto3" might stand for "Save The Ocean 3", perhaps? It was just after they were announced at Baselworld.


----------



## v1triol

huangcjz said:


> You're welcome! Why'd you ask, out of curiosity? I guess the "sto3" might stand for "Save The Ocean 3", perhaps? It was just after they were announced at Baselworld.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/fake-sarb017-alpinist-4970647-5.html
I asked because of this.
Hope they can chime in is it typical now for Seiko to use red stripe protective films and so on.


----------



## Seikogi

yonsson said:


> SBGX335 in da house! Really liking it! I made an unboxing video on insta as well:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/ByrwmyYiq51/


very nice sharp lines, incredible work on the case. Drilled lugs are also smart for quick strap changes.

Maybe its just an optical illusion but I feel like on angular designs its easier to see sharp lines between different surface finishes opposed to say all polished watches.


----------



## mefuzzy

tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 14232513
> 
> 
> new releases Seiko Turtle Prospex.
> price tag limited about 650usd
> price tag PVD about 550usd


The 45 is a LE for South East Asia, but excluding Thailand.

Trust Seiko to leave the ugly ones to us.

Follow me on IG @jimmy.tjv


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

Very simple, but beautiful.


----------



## valuewatchguy

tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 14233845
> 
> 
> Very simple, but beautiful.


Model reference?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snikerdewdle

The model is the SPB105. Its on SeikoUSA instagram and the post says it should be out in the Fall.


----------



## aks12r

looks very much like the sbdc079 jus with gold colour - https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/special/ginza_limited/ 
there's a thread somewhere in this forum on it


----------



## yonsson

Seikogi said:


> very nice sharp lines, incredible work on the case. Drilled lugs are also smart for quick strap changes.
> 
> Maybe its just an optical illusion but I feel like on angular designs its easier to see sharp lines between different surface finishes opposed to say all polished watches.


1: GS= Always drilled lugs.

2: That's because most other brands buff the sh*t out of their watches, GS don't. 








For another good example of how to do case finishing check the BB58, it's extremely sharp, more so than most GS models I'd say. It's not like GS is the only brand that can do sharp edges, at complexity however, there's nothing that beats GS.


----------



## yonsson

I'm not going to spam this thread with the sbgx335. I'll just sum it up with "I love it!". Perfect size for me, a little larger than I expected.


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> I'm not going to spam this thread with the sbgx335. I'll just sum it up with "I love it!". Perfect size for me, a little larger than I expected.


Looks great 
How about the same one in auto  does that exist?


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> 1: GS= Always drilled lugs.
> 
> 2: That's because most other brands buff the sh*t out of their watches, GS don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For another good example of how to do case finishing check the BB58, it's extremely sharp, more so than most GS models I'd say. It's not like GS is the only brand that can do sharp edges, at complexity however, there's nothing that beats GS.


Nothings beats it! Wish I had the skills and photographic equipment to share the exceptionally good SBGC231.


----------



## yonsson

jmanlay said:


> Looks great
> How about the same one in auto  does that exist?











Nope, the only auto GS diver is the SBGH255/257. Close in style but a lot larger at ~46mm.


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> Nope, the only auto GS diver is the SBGH255/257. Close in style but a lot larger at ~46mm.


Shame , i would buy it ...


----------



## rcorreale

yonsson said:


> I'm not going to spam this thread with the sbgx335. I'll just sum it up with "I love it!". Perfect size for me, a little larger than I expected.


That does look very nice on the wrist! I really need at least a date on my watches but I could make an exception for that one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

yonsson said:


> 1: GS= Always drilled lugs.
> 
> 2: That's because most other brands buff the sh*t out of their watches, GS don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For another good example of how to do case finishing check the BB58, it's extremely sharp, more so than most GS models I'd say. It's not like GS is the only brand that can do sharp edges, at complexity however, there's nothing that beats GS.


Amazing shots, instead of buying watches I'll step up my camera set up this year 

Seiko does have the most sophisticated design language imo. Similar to your GS in case shape, my SARC007.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Seikogi said:


> yonsson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1: GS= Always drilled lugs.
> 
> 2: That's because most other brands buff the sh*t out of their watches, GS don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For another good example of how to do case finishing check the BB58, it's extremely sharp, more so than most GS models I'd say. It's not like GS is the only brand that can do sharp edges, at complexity however, there's nothing that beats GS.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing shots, instead of buying watches I'll step up my camera set up this year ?
> 
> Seiko does have the most sophisticated design language imo. Similar to your GS in case shape, my SARC007.
> 
> View attachment 14234627
Click to expand...

I agree. I find myself tracing the lines, edges, and overall contour of my GS's a lot and I am always amazed...but what is maybe even more amazing, if not absurd, is that for $400-500 you can purchase a Sumo with a case full of crisp lines and beautiful brush work and polish. I've yet to see a case at that price point that even comes remotely close to it in terms of design and finish. I am not a huge fan of the overall size, but it has stayed in my collection because of its unique design.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I agree. I find myself tracing the lines, edges, and overall contour of my GS's a lot and I am always amazed...but what is maybe even more amazing, if not absurd, is that for $400-500 you can purchase a Sumo with a case full of crisp lines and beautiful brush work and polish. I've yet to see a case at that price point that even comes remotely close to it in terms of design and finish. I am not a huge fan of the overall size, but it has stayed in my collection because of its unique design.


Check out the Nodus Avalon. It has some Seiko inspired goodness going on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

yonsson said:


> I'm not going to spam this thread with the sbgx335. I'll just sum it up with "I love it!". Perfect size for me, a little larger than I expected.


Looks great on the Isofrane

Lug size please 

TIA
Shannon


----------



## spanky

shelfcompact said:


> Turtles getting uglier and uglier.


Putting lipstick on a pig.....:-d


----------



## clyde_frog

spanky said:


> Putting lipstick on a pig.....:-d


In this case it seems more like putting crap on a pig. I don't even think they're trying to make them look good.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Spring-Diver said:


> Lug size please


22mm.


----------



## Spring-Diver

yonsson said:


> 22mm.


Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatvette

tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 14233845
> 
> 
> Very simple, but beautiful.


Honestly I thought I was stepping out of my box with the purchase of a couple blue dial watches. Never thought I would ever consider buying a green dial but there is something I think I like about this. Going to wait for a few YouTube vids but this could be my "Last One"&#55357;&#56857;


----------



## manofrolex

Fatvette said:


> Honestly I thought I was stepping out of my box with the purchase of a couple blue dial watches. Never thought I would ever consider buying a green dial but there is something I think I like about this. Going to wait for a few YouTube vids but this could be my "Last One"












Another option in green .....


----------



## 7TSeven

Apologies if this is old news, just couldn't find anything about it. Seiko finally upped their clasp game and let some micro adjustment into the wild:

























I thought it was on the GMT Batman, but looking at the Landmaster below, I have doubts. Still nice that they finally see the demand and I hope to see a diver version at some point.



yonsson said:


>


----------



## halaku

Fatvette said:


> Honestly I thought I was stepping out of my box with the purchase of a couple blue dial watches. Never thought I would ever consider buying a green dial but there is something I think I like about this. Going to wait for a few YouTube vids but this could be my "Last One"











How about a gradient green seiko sbdc077

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## timetellinnoob

shelfcompact said:


> Turtles getting uglier and uglier.





spanky said:


> Putting lipstick on a pig.....:-d





clyde_frog said:


> In this case it seems more like putting crap on a pig. I don't even think they're trying to make them look good.


hate to be the bearer of, well... news... these are all SE/LE so no one is required to purchase them nor look at them. yea, they're ugly, brow-wrinkle inducers, but it's not like they are main line for sale or the ones they are "forcing" us to buy. you make it sound like you don't have a choice in the matter hahaha. =) it's probably just how i'm reading it but it's still funny.


----------



## clyde_frog

timetellinnoob said:


> hate to be the bearer of, well... news... these are all SE/LE so no one is required to purchase them nor look at them. yea, they're ugly, brow-wrinkle inducers, but it's not like they are main line for sale or the ones they are "forcing" us to buy. you make it sound like you don't have a choice in the matter hahaha. =) it's probably just how i'm reading it but it's still funny.


I don't really see how them being special editions exempts them from criticism. We can say what we think about whatever watch we want, and them being special editions is irrelevant. Also consider this, I think that Seiko could intentionally make the ugliest looking turtle ever that literally everybody hates and can't look at for more than a second, but also make it a limited edition, and because it's an LE more people would buy it than if it was a standard model even if they don't like the look of it, just for the sake of having a limited edition.


----------



## Xhantos

clyde_frog said:


> I don't really see how them being special editions exempts them from criticism. We can say what we think about whatever watch we want, and them being special editions is irrelevant. Also consider this, I think that Seiko could intentionally make the ugliest looking turtle ever that literally everybody hates and can't look at for more than a second, but also make it a limited edition, and because it's an LE more people would buy it than if it was a standard model even if they don't like the look of it, just for the sake of having a limited edition.


 I'm not a turtle guy, actually I think all turtles are ugly. Anyway this is just my taste and opinion. But when I saw that LE, maybe it's the color of the bezel, body and the strap (which I also normally dislike very much), I said to myself 'hey, that's the first ever turtle I think looks OK'. My point is, maybe Seiko is on to something here


----------



## timetellinnoob

clyde_frog said:


> I don't really see how them being special editions exempts them from criticism. We can say what we think about whatever watch we want, and them being special editions is irrelevant. Also consider this, I think that Seiko could intentionally make the ugliest looking turtle ever that literally everybody hates and can't look at for more than a second, but also make it a limited edition, and because it's an LE more people would buy it than if it was a standard model even if they don't like the look of it, just for the sake of having a limited edition.


i thoroughly agree. where did you think you 'got me'? i agreed they were ugly from the start, and i agree they can be uglier and still sell out because they are limited.

i suppose maybe i did read the posts strange. i suppose i pulled a sense of 'man these are ugly, it sucks i have to buy them now because they're limited' that wasn't intended. that's my bad.


----------



## yonsson

7TSeven said:


> I thought it was on the GMT Batman, but looking at the Landmaster below, I have doubts. Still nice that they finally see the demand and I hope to see a diver version at some point.


The new clasp is on all the new bracelet Astrons and the blue Flightmaster LX (which you call Batman). The new clasp isn't on the Landmaster LX.


----------



## shelfcompact

timetellinnoob said:


> hate to be the bearer of, well... news... these are all SE/LE so no one is required to purchase them nor look at them. yea, they're ugly, brow-wrinkle inducers, but it's not like they are main line for sale or the ones they are "forcing" us to buy. you make it sound like you don't have a choice in the matter hahaha. =) it's probably just how i'm reading it but it's still funny.





timetellinnoob said:


> i thoroughly agree. where did you think you 'got me'? i agreed they were ugly from the start, and i agree they can be uglier and still sell out because they are limited.
> 
> i suppose maybe i did read the posts strange. i suppose i pulled a sense of 'man these are ugly, it sucks i have to buy them now because they're limited' that wasn't intended. that's my bad.


Of course I'm not going to buy them.
I'm just giving my 2 cents on this discussion forum for new Seiko watches.


----------



## montepaschi

I've heard from reliable sources that the SPB051/053 has sadly been discontinued. Will be interesting to see when supply stops...


----------



## georgefl74

montepaschi said:


> I've heard from reliable sources that the SPB051/053 has sadly been discontinued. Will be interesting to see when supply stops...


Your sources may be reliable, but you ain't. Not with just two posts anyway. Nothing personal.


----------



## georgefl74

double post


----------



## shelfcompact

EDIT: site is working again it seems
Removing old post.


----------



## shelfcompact

EDIT: site is working again it seems
Removing old post.


----------



## shelfcompact

Test. 

I think the forum is misbehaving. New posts aren’t showing up.


----------



## bart_us

yonsson said:


> Finally found the pics. See for yourself.


what model is it? SBDC007 and SBDJ013 solar?


----------



## ffnc1020

SEIKO×機動警察 limited quartz chrono. 40mm, looks interesting.


----------



## spanky

montepaschi said:


> I've heard from reliable sources that the SPB051/053 has sadly been discontinued. Will be interesting to see when supply stops...


So you joined the forum today just to post this info from a "Reliable Source"?

Wow we're so thankful!!!! NOT!!!!!!!

Go troll somewhere else please.


----------



## montepaschi

spanky said:


> Wow we're so thankful!!!!


Thanks Sir!


----------



## yonsson

So... How many here are looking forward to the resurrection of the Alpinist? 
It’s the model that never dies, only reincarnates to lower specs over and over.


----------



## Cobia

spanky said:


> So you joined the forum today just to post this info from a "Reliable Source"?
> 
> Wow we're so thankful!!!! NOT!!!!!!!
> 
> Go troll somewhere else please.


Speak for yourself, sad to see new comers spoken to so poorly and attacked for sharing some basic news, ridiculous.
Whats with the 'we'? youre not speaking for everybody else are you?
How does stating a model is discontinued trolling?

@Montipashci welcome aboard mate, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> So... How many here are looking forward to the resurrection of the Alpinist?
> It's the model that never dies, only reincarnates to lower specs over and over.


Pls tell.


----------



## JMSP1992

yonsson said:


> So... How many here are looking forward to the resurrection of the Alpinist?
> It's the model that never dies, only reincarnates to lower specs over and over.


The SRPD35 seems to want to fill the Alpinist's absence, but it's too big and lacks a sapphire crystal.


----------



## carloscastro7

JMSP1992 said:


> The SRPD35 seems to want to fill the Alpinist's absence, but it's too big and lacks a sapphire crystal.


And they forgot to put some lugs on it


----------



## carloscastro7

yonsson said:


> So... How many here are looking forward to the resurrection of the Alpinist?
> It's the model that never dies, only reincarnates to lower specs over and over.


Was the previous model (before SARB017) that much better? Genuinely asking as I am a big fan


----------



## v1triol

yonsson said:


> So... How many here are looking forward to the resurrection of the Alpinist?
> It's the model that never dies, only reincarnates to lower specs over and over.


----------



## v1triol

double


----------



## georgefl74

yonsson said:


> So... How many here are looking forward to the resurrection of the Alpinist?
> It's the model that never dies, only reincarnates to lower specs over and over.


I would bite, but you can't get any lower than a 6R15 :-d


----------



## JMSP1992

carloscastro7 said:


> And they forgot to put some lugs on it


Lugless is fine as long as changing straps is easy! I just want sapphire and a 36-39mm case diameter! The SRPD35 would be great with those specs!


----------



## ahonobaka

Haven't been following the news for some time...Does anyone know if/when we'll see an updated Turtle line a la the STO3 Great White? Talking updated bezel (with concentric circles, etc.), indices and so forth in the standard colorways (black, blue, PADI, pepsi etc.)?


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

carloscastro7 said:


> Was the previous model (before SARB017) that much better? Genuinely asking as I am a big fan


The models he's presumably referring to are the so-called 'Red Alpinists' of the 1990s, long since discontinued.









They contain the much-coveted 4S15 movement. It has the same power reserve and hacking/handwinding features that the 6R15 has. But it has a beat rate of 28,800 BPH compared to the later 6R15 SARB Alpinists which beat 21,600, and the 4S15 movement is apparently much thinner than the 6R15. It has a proper fine-screw adjustor for regulation compared to the primitive balance regulation lever on the 6R15. It also features an instant date-changeover, something even modern mechanical Grand Seikos lack today, let alone the 6R15.

The 4S15 is a true high-end movement, a resurrection of the advanced 5200 family of movements used in King Seiko watches of the early 1970s. Conversely, the 6R15 is an uptuning of the pedestrian 7S26, which itself traces its roots back to the workhorse 7000 family of movements.


----------



## josayeee

yonsson said:


> So... How many here are looking forward to the resurrection of the Alpinist?
> It's the model that never dies, only reincarnates to lower specs over and over.


Seiko this needs a case size less than 40mm...and are you the guy that got WUS to take down the new SKX photos? haha jokes aside.. this needs to be small!


----------



## carloscastro7

OmegaTom said:


> The models he's presumably referring to are the so-called 'Red Alpinists' of the 1990s, long since discontinued.
> 
> View attachment 14246115
> 
> 
> They contain the much-coveted 4S15 movement. It has the same power reserve and hacking/handwinding features that the 6R15 has. But it has a beat rate of 28,800 BPH compared to the later 6R15 SARB Alpinists which beat 21,600, and the 4S15 movement is apparently much thinner than the 6R15. It has a proper fine-screw adjustor for regulation compared to the primitive balance regulation lever on the 6R15. It also features an instant date-changeover, something even modern mechanical Grand Seikos lack today, let alone the 6R15.
> 
> The 4S15 is a true high-end movement, a resurrection of the advanced 5200 family of movements used in King Seiko watches of the early 1970s. Conversely, the 6R15 is an uptuning of the pedestrian 7S26, which itself traces its roots back to the workhorse 7000 family of movements.


Thanks for teaching me something new today. Always learning.


----------



## Maithree

yonsson said:


> So... How many here are looking forward to the resurrection of the Alpinist?
> It's the model that never dies, only reincarnates to lower specs over and over.


Bruv I've got much respect for u Seiko powers, but don't play with my heart.

Or is this another limited edition release like the blue Hodinkee version?

Sent from my ANE-LX2J using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

OmegaTom said:


> The models he's presumably referring to are the so-called 'Red Alpinists' of the 1990s, long since discontinued.
> 
> View attachment 14246115
> 
> 
> They contain the much-coveted 4S15 movement. It has the same power reserve and hacking/handwinding features that the 6R15 has. But it has a beat rate of 28,800 BPH compared to the later 6R15 SARB Alpinists which beat 21,600, and the 4S15 movement is apparently much thinner than the 6R15. It has a proper fine-screw adjustor for regulation compared to the primitive balance regulation lever on the 6R15. It also features an instant date-changeover, something even modern mechanical Grand Seikos lack today, let alone the 6R15.
> 
> The 4S15 is a true high-end movement, a resurrection of the advanced 5200 family of movements used in King Seiko watches of the early 1970s. Conversely, the 6R15 is an uptuning of the pedestrian 7S26, which itself traces its roots back to the workhorse 7000 family of movements.


Is the 4S15 the movement Seiko sold to Soprod, which is now Swiss made by Soprod and marketed as the A10 and M100?


----------



## JoeOBrien

No, that was the 4L25, which was also the basis for the [strike]6R35[/strike] 6L35.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

JoeOBrien said:


> No, that was the 4L25, which was also the basis for the 6R35.










The 4L25 served as the basis for the *6L35*. Pretty sure the *6R35* is derived from the *6R15*.


----------



## seikomatic

from another forum


----------



## AirWatch

*^From this here forum: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-cool-blue-gen-4-monster-sbdy033-4967953.html*


----------



## yonsson

Maithree said:


> Bruv I've got much respect for u Seiko powers, but don't play with my heart. Or is this another limited edition release like the blue Hodinkee version?


Just look at the official info available. There's even a page on SEIKOs Japanese website about the Alpinist where they say that every time it's being discontinued, the fans buy the last stock fast and there are a lot of requests for the model, so they release it again. Hodinkee had an insanely long list of people that wanted to order the blue model. Don't forget Hodinkee is a marketing partner of SEIKO, it's a smart way to re-release the Alpinist.

Then there's of course the unofficial info which shall not be outed just yet. But I'm not playing around, it's coming back and every time it comes back they downgrade the movement so I'm guessing there will be the three usual colors with a 4R movement, 6R if we are lucky.


----------



## huangcjz

Maithree said:


> Bruv I've got much respect for u Seiko powers, but don't play with my heart.


We already have an idea of what it'll probably look like, this is the third time I'm posting this - these are custom watches only available in Japan, but I doubt SEIKO would go to the trouble of making that case and those dials for these low-volume watches if they're not going to use them more widely, when we haven't seen those cases used in other watches before. (The third automatic model, the SD-1C, is based on the discontinued SRP585 Mohawk, but with a more standard bezel, so they didn't make a case just for use in the SD-1C):

Solid case-back: https://original.seiko-watch.co.jp/model-design/model/sd-1a.html

Open-heart, display case-back, so slightly thicker: https://original.seiko-watch.co.jp/model-design/model/sd-1b.html

This is the page that yonsson was referring to - it was only posted a few months ago, after the SARB017 was said to have its production planned to be discontinued:

https://www.seiko-design.com/en/alpinist/index.html


----------



## JoeOBrien

OmegaTom said:


> The 4L25 served as the basis for the *6L35*. Pretty sure the *6R35* is derived from the *6R15*.


Yeah that's what I meant. Dang movement references


----------



## Maithree

Thanks for the info Re the Alpinist.

I just hope it's not a 42mm oversized version.

Even if it's a 4R version I think I will still buy it. 

Sent from my ANE-LX2J using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippy

huangcjz said:


> We already have an idea of what it'll probably look like, this is the third time I'm posting this - these are custom watches only available in Japan, but I doubt SEIKO would go to the trouble of making that case and those dials for these low-volume watches if they're not going to use them more widely, when we haven't seen those cases used in other watches before. (The third automatic model, the SD-1C, is based on the discontinued SRP585 Mohawk, but with a more standard bezel, so they didn't make a case just for use in the SD-1C):
> 
> Solid case-back: https://original.seiko-watch.co.jp/model-design/model/sd-1a.html
> 
> Open-heart, display case-back, so slightly thicker: https://original.seiko-watch.co.jp/model-design/model/sd-1b.html
> 
> This is the page that yonsson was referring to - it was only posted a few months ago, after the SARB017 was said to have its production planned to be discontinued:
> 
> https://www.seiko-design.com/en/alpinist/index.html


Interesting article, thanks for posting.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Maithree said:


> Thanks for the info Re the Alpinist.
> 
> I just hope it's not a 42mm oversized version.
> 
> Even if it's a 4R version I think I will still buy it.


Unfortunately, if you look at the specs listed on the pages I linked, it is 41.5 mm in diameter.



Pippy said:


> Interesting article, thanks for posting.


You're welcome!

The SRPD45 green Turtle is out in the wild already, and as usual, looks a lot better in real life than in the ugly-looking SEIKO renderings:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Seiko/comments/c2hbz0


----------



## jamesezra

Yeah. Here are some photos I took, together with Capt Willard and Sumo Hulk.


----------



## yonsson

jamesezra said:


> Yeah. Here are some photos I took, together with Capt Willard and Sumo Hulk.


With plastic on is always a nice way to display a $4000 watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy

jamesezra said:


> Yeah. Here are some photos I took, together with Capt Willard and Sumo Hulk.


What's the lug width on the Willard?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra

20mm if i rem correctly.



valuewatchguy said:


> What's the lug width on the Willard?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra

I guess they wanted to preserve the condition of the watch.



yonsson said:


> With plastic on is always a nice way to display a $4000 watch.


----------



## yonsson

jamesezra said:


> 20mm if i rem correctly.


Pretty sure it's 19mm. The same strap as the SLA017 and SLA025.


----------



## yonsson

jamesezra said:


> I guess they wanted to preserve the condition of the watch.


Smart man! Way to give the products a premium feel.


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> Pretty sure it's 19mm. The same strap as the SLA017 and SLA025.


Looks really small and disproportionate on the 033. True to original i guess. I'm glad there is something I really don't like about it, that way I'm not tempted to track one down. If a preowned deals pops up.....no promises!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> Looks really small and disproportionate on the 033. True to original i guess. I'm glad there is something I really don't like about it, that way I'm not tempted to track one down. If a preowned deals pops up.....no promises!


Check it out IRL before buying. It's very blingy.


----------



## JoeOBrien

yonsson said:


> With plastic on is always a nice way to display a $4000 watch.


It's not like most retailers can get a display model of a limited edition. The second that a tiny hairline scratch appears on that thing is the second a potential buyer will ask for 30% off. You know what watch people are like.

Also, retailers must know that 9/10 people coming into the store to try a Seiko are only doing it for one of two reasons; either to try it on before they buy it online, or so they can take a picture to post on the watch forum. So why let them get their grubby mitts on it?


----------



## yonsson

.


----------



## yonsson

JoeOBrien said:


> It's not like most retailers can get a display model of a limited edition. The second that a tiny hairline scratch appears on that thing is the second a potential buyer will ask for 30% off. You know what watch people are like.
> 
> Also, retailers must know that 9/10 people coming into the store to try a Seiko are only doing it for one of two reasons; either to try it on before they buy it online, or so they can take a picture to post on the watch forum. So why let them get their grubby mitts on it?


Thank you very much for the education, never been to Asia.


----------



## jamesezra

yonsson said:


> Thank you very much for the education, never been to Asia.


I think this applies worldwide, not just in Asia.


----------



## Inscrutable

yonsson said:


> Thank you very much for the education, never been to Asia.


Sorry, Asia?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

jamesezra said:


> I think this applies worldwide, not just in Asia.


Really? I've never ever seen this in Europe or the US, only in Asia.


----------



## aks12r

They do it in every luxury jewellery shop / berry's / omega and rolex dealerships in Leeds UK as well as in the Seiko outlet in York - not sure where this thread is going right now :-d:-d:-d


----------



## jamesezra

yonsson said:


> Really? I've never ever seen this in Europe or the US, only in Asia.


Are you referring to the discount part (due to scratches) or the try-and-buy-online part?


----------



## yonsson

jamesezra said:


> Are you referring to the discount part (due to scratches) or the try-and-buy-online part?


We are way off topic so I apologize for that, I'm referring to the plastic wrapping, I've only seen that in Asia.


----------



## jamesezra

yonsson said:


> We are way off topic so I apologize for that, I'm referring to the plastic wrapping, I've only seen that in Asia.


Ah ok. Thank you for clarifying. Thought it was necessary to do so as there were some subtle inferences coming through our conversation.

Yeah, I've seen luxury watches displayed in plastic wrap before as well. Probably not that common outside in Asia but I'm sure it is practised commonly to some extent. Again, I'm speaking from my limited experience.

Now, back to the thread 

I tried on this huge monster as well and thought I shld share that it felt super thick on my wrist. Not a new release but thought I shld share my thoughts.


----------



## valuewatchguy

jamesezra said:


> I tried on this huge monster as well and thought I shld share that it felt super thick on my wrist. Not a new release but thought I shld share my thoughts.


That's really shouldn't be a surprise to anyone. It looks like a beast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

jamesezra said:


> Ah ok. Thank you for clarifying. Thought it was necessary to do so as there were some subtle inferences coming through our conversation.
> 
> Yeah, I've seen luxury watches displayed in plastic wrap before as well. Probably not that common outside in Asia but I'm sure it is practised commonly to some extent. Again, I'm speaking from my limited experience.
> 
> Now, back to the thread
> 
> I tried on this huge monster as well and thought I shld share that it felt super thick on my wrist. Not a new release but thought I shld share my thoughts.


It is certainly a beast, but a beautiful one at that. I've always wanted to see one in the metal. 
I generally roll my eyes when it comes to the incessant whining about date windows...but this one is awful. My eyes went right to it. It isn't even really a 4:30 date window because it appears to be encroaching on the 5 o'clock marker. Weird.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> We are way off topic so I apologize for that, I'm referring to the plastic wrapping, I've only seen that in Asia.


It's not uncommon in the U.K. as well, though I guess it might depend on where in the country you are. It's probably less common in places with high turn-over where watches don't get handled that much by lots of different people before they're sold, and so don't accumulate dust, dirt, and scratches, like London.


----------



## yonsson

OPS, under embargo. Saw it on a official SEIKO subsidiary and thought it was official. I’ll put it up again as soon as it’s official.


----------



## jamesezra

yeah, now that you mentioned it, it does look weird..



Mr.Jones82 said:


> It is certainly a beast, but a beautiful one at that. I've always wanted to see one in the metal.
> I generally roll my eyes when it comes to the incessant whining about date windows...but this one is awful. My eyes went right to it. It isn't even really a 4:30 date window because it appears to be encroaching on the 5 o'clock marker. Weird.


----------



## GSMaster

These newer models are just silly big.


----------



## yonsson

Turtle & SBGX335 size comparison. Discuss in groups of 2.


----------



## HusabergAngola79

yonsson said:


> Turtle & SBGX335 size comparison. Discuss in groups of 2.


The GS besel is ceramic?

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## hakabasch

HusabergAngola79 said:


> The GS besel is ceramic?
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


No it's not. GS divers never have ceramic bezel.


----------



## yonsson

HusabergAngola79 said:


> The GS besel is ceramic?


Ion plating.


----------



## rcorreale

yonsson said:


> Turtle & SBGX335 size comparison. Discuss in groups of 2.


Both look great on the flat vent rubber!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HusabergAngola79

yonsson said:


> Ion plating.


Is like the besel of the sla025 and sla017?

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

First "for sale" SLA033J1 just hit IG (search for #SLA033)... soon! :-!


----------



## GregoryD




----------



## yonsson

HusabergAngola79 said:


> Is like the besel of the sla025 and sla017?



















No, the 017 and the 25 have chemically treated bezels. Those bezels are a lot more glossy.


----------



## milkham

Weren't the leaked SKX redesigns supposed to be out in public by now?


----------



## yonsson

milkham said:


> Weren't the leaked SKX redesigns supposed to be out in public by now?


I've heard late August.


----------



## Spencer70

SBGX337 lovely blue dial


----------



## yonsson

Spencer70 said:


> SBGX337 lovely blue dial


Sweden & Ukraine LE. 
I'm very happy with my 335 so far. I think it's the best modern diver's watch SEIKO/GS has ever released.


----------



## ahonobaka

yonsson said:


> Sweden & Ukraine LE.
> I'm very happy with my 335 so far. I think it's the best modern diver's watch SEIKO/GS has ever released.


Damn that's a strong statement...I somewhat regret going 9F GMT over these, particularly as my GMT order keeps getting pushed back lol (mostly just impatience)

Do you find the chapter ring digits stick out in real life?


----------



## Spencer70

ahonobaka said:


> Damn that's a strong statement...I somewhat regret going 9F GMT over these, particularly as my GMT order keeps getting pushed back lol (mostly just impatience)
> 
> Do you find the chapter ring digits stick out in real life?


The chapter ring is subtle on the 337. The lugs and bezel are bold and very well done. Proportions are much better than the Spring-drive GS's IMHO, particularly in respect to the dial and hands (not as much empty dial space). 
No-date provides symmetry. 
Case height at 13mm is relatively slim. Case finishing is exceptional. 
The hour markers look elegant, similar in size to the pre ceramic Rolex Sub dial. 
Not seen many pics of the Ltd edition SBGX339 yet though... 
I'm very happy with the blue.


----------



## Spencer70

ahonobaka said:


> Damn that's a strong statement...I somewhat regret going 9F GMT over these, particularly as my GMT order keeps getting pushed back lol (mostly just impatience)
> 
> Do you find the chapter ring digits stick out in real life?


In low light the dial and hands looks really good too.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Spencer70 said:


> In low light the dial and hands looks really good too.


Pic to prove it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

ahonobaka said:


> Damn that's a strong statement...I somewhat regret going 9F GMT over these, particularly as my GMT order keeps getting pushed back lol (mostly just impatience). Do you find the chapter ring digits stick out in real life?


They don't stick out to me. I don't mind them at all, but if you have a problem with them to begin with, then they will probably irritate you.


----------



## Spencer70

Low light


----------



## mattmartin

I have the 335 and the yellow in the chapter ring is very subtle. My eyes dont really notice it, because when I glance to catch the time, my eyes only focus on the hands in relation to dial. Its not really that the yellow is invisible if youre looking fir it, but that because of the placement, they sort of hide from plain sight and arent noticed.

To echo the others, this model excels in ways that are hard to describe. It wears like my 16600 but slimmer. Although I cant take a side by side shot with my 16600 because i sold it a few years back, i wore it for about 5yrs daily and i remember the wearing experience well. This 335 compares to it, but slimmer. I had a 14060 for three years, about 15 years ago, and this is similar to that in terms of slimmness, but this 335 feels more dense.



ahonobaka said:


> Damn that's a strong statement...I somewhat regret going 9F GMT over these, particularly as my GMT order keeps getting pushed back lol (mostly just impatience)
> 
> Do you find the chapter ring digits stick out in real life?


----------



## Joll71

More pics, and video, here: https://horasyminutos.com/2019/06/2...sunset-para-europa-y-estados-unidos-en-video/


----------



## yonsson

SBGX335 lume shot.


----------



## Toshk

I would have loved one if it was titanium and had red numbers instead of yellow.


----------



## yonsson

Toshk said:


> I would have loved one if it was titanium and had red numbers instead of yellow.


I'd take one of those as well.


----------



## BurnSurvivor

I hope the redesigned skx will be a good size


----------



## huangcjz

BurnSurvivor said:


> I hope the redesigned skx will be a good size


The case design is the same as the current one, so it's the same size as the current one.


----------



## kamonjj

.

Thanks!


----------



## ahonobaka

Toshk said:


> I would have loved one if it was titanium and had red numbers instead of yellow.


Or titanium gold/gilt!


----------



## oakwood

yonsson said:


> SBGX335 lume shot.


How does it stack up to the newest lume formula used in the prospex line?


----------



## oakwood

a comment so nice the server posted it twice


----------



## yonsson

oakwood said:


> How does it stack up to the newest lume formula used in the prospex line?


The 335 has the same lume as the rest of the GS diver's models, meaning not the more green Lumibrite v 2. So the 335 is comparable to the rest of the GS line. I would definitely preferred the new compound which is awesome.


----------



## Josh R.

The Twilight Blue SPB097J1 looks MUCH better in live pictures compared to the Seiko stock images.


----------



## Tickstart

Long time no see. I've been mostly into my bike hobby as of late. The SEIKOs still serve me well in the mean time!

Whatever is the status of the SEIKO field watches, the cheapo SUS-looking ones?


----------



## Tickstart

Long time no see. I've been mostly into my bike hobby as of late. The SEIKOs still serve me well in the mean time!

Whatever is the status of the SEIKO field watches, the cheapo SUS-looking ones?


----------



## Seppia

Tickstart said:


> Long time no see. I've been mostly into my bike hobby as of late. The SEIKOs still serve me well in the mean time!
> 
> Whatever is the status of the SEIKO field watches, the cheapo SUS-looking ones?


I'm currently in Japan for work and couldn't find any in two Yodobashi and Bic camera locations (Osaka)
I'll have a full day Saturday to do some hunting, will probably go to the new Tokyo ginza location and to Nakano Broadway, then report back


----------



## Seppia

mattmartin said:


> To echo the others, this model excels in ways that are hard to describe. It wears like my 16600 but slimmer. Although I cant take a side by side shot with my 16600 because i sold it a few years back, i wore it for about 5yrs daily and i remember the wearing experience well. This 335 compares to it, but slimmer. I had a 14060 for three years, about 15 years ago, and this is similar to that in terms of slimmness, but this 335 feels more dense.


I tried the new GS quartz diver and I have to say it wears better than the terrible specs. 
I still would say it is about two trillion light years away from comparing to the 14060, that in my opinion is the best dive watch ever made (so not exactly a knock on this latest GS)


----------



## konners

This is one handsome watch. Great photos too.



yonsson said:


> SBGX335 lume shot.


----------



## Seppia

Joll71 said:


> View attachment 14259891
> 
> 
> View attachment 14259893
> 
> 
> More pics, and video, here: https://horasyminutos.com/2019/06/2...sunset-para-europa-y-estados-unidos-en-video/


These were the surprise of my Japan trip so far. 
They wear fantastic for the size. 
They may be 44mm but they wear like a small 42. 
I did not pick one up because
1- the lugs are a tad too long for a small wrist like mine 
2- I just bought a couple watches

...... pics on a 6.5-6.75 wrist










I loved how fantastically thin they are


----------



## Seikogi

Seppia said:


> I tried the new GS quartz diver and I have to say it wears better than the terrible specs.
> I still would say it is about two trillion light years away from comparing to the 14060, that in my opinion is the best dive watch ever made (so not exactly a knock on this latest GS)


The best dive watch is an entirely emotional topic. I for one don't like female endlinks on oyster style bracelets a la 14060, bezel insert, among other things.

The GS diver has "quirky" proportions...Huge hands and bezel indices but small lumed markers on the dial, angular case but curved oyster style endlink, elegant GS font but very tool-ish "DIVER'S 200m" font, etc.

Idk I guess some enjoy this quirky stuff, other's don't. Its no-date, slimmer and smaller in general so therefore an improvement in my book.

My fav. diver is the NTH Näcken and there are ton's of people that don't enjoy them as much as I do.


----------



## Seppia

Of course it’s personal


----------



## valuewatchguy

Seppia said:


> Of course it's personal


That is correct but there happens to be a lot of people who personally agree with you about the 14060. 

I like the GS styling and and design aesthetic but i also recognize that if it had better proportions it would be a more mainstream product.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fillerbunny

ffnc1020 said:


> SEIKO×機動警察 limited quartz chrono. 40mm, looks interesting.


Looks like one of the $150 JDM SBTR watches (SBTR001-029, I think) with the 8T63, with a new dial and bracelet. I had the 8T67 SBTR001, a cool little thing and smaller than any chrono they sell in global markets.


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> I like the GS styling and and design aesthetic but i also recognize that if it had better proportions it would be a more mainstream product.


That meme above said it all.


----------



## georgefl74

[OFFTOPIC]
This forum is no longer working properly. Pages take forever to refresh and posts are being posted twice or disappear for a couple of days.
I'm leaving for a month, if those issues are fixed then I'll be back, till then, its SCWF
[/OFFTOPIC]


----------



## BurnSurvivor

Seppia said:


> Joll71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14259891
> 
> 
> View attachment 14259893
> 
> 
> More pics, and video, here: https://horasyminutos.com/2019/06/2...sunset-para-europa-y-estados-unidos-en-video/
> 
> 
> 
> These were the surprise of my Japan trip so far.
> They wear fantastic for the size.
> They may be 44mm but they wear like a small 42.
> I did not pick one up because
> 1- the lugs are a tad too long for a small wrist like mine
> 2- I just bought a couple watches
> 
> ...... pics on a 6.5-6.75 wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved how fantastically thin they are
Click to expand...

I think it looks pretty good, bro! Personal preference though. Thanks for sharing


----------



## sevaseka

Joll71 said:


> View attachment 14259891
> 
> 
> View attachment 14259893
> 
> 
> More pics, and video, here: https://horasyminutos.com/2019/06/2...sunset-para-europa-y-estados-unidos-en-video/


they sure look small, and fit perfectly on your wrist

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

Seppia said:


> These were the surprise of my Japan trip so far.
> They wear fantastic for the size.
> They may be 44mm but they wear like a small 42.
> I did not pick one up because
> 1- the lugs are a tad too long for a small wrist like mine
> 2- I just bought a couple watches
> 
> ...... pics on a 6.5-6.75 wrist


Yup I agree. I think it looks great on your wrist. You can easily pull that off. I was surprised how small this was in person too.


----------



## burns78




----------



## valuewatchguy

burns78 said:


>


Red Shogun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

mi6_ said:


> Yup I agree. I think it looks great on your wrist. You can easily pull that off. I was surprised how small this was in person too.


In pictures I'm not sure if I can tell but on wrist the new MM200 series feels much smaller than the GS Ti diver. Wears more comfortable than the SKX as well





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leong33

valuewatchguy said:


> Red Shogun!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OMG another Zimbe.


----------



## ilzephyrli

What I've come to realize with divers is that when the bezel overhangs the case it tends to wear bigger. My SKX013 (38mm) definitely feels more like a 37mm while my Baltic (39mm) feels more like a 40mm.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## carloscastro7

ilzephyrli said:


> What I've come to realize with divers is that when the bezel overhangs the case it tends to wear bigger. My SKX013 (38mm) definitely feels more like a 37mm while my Baltic (39mm) feels more like a 40mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


 no disrespect mate, maybe it is because I am just a noob, but I can't tell the difference between a 37 or 38, or 38 or 39,...


----------



## ilzephyrli

If one of them looks bigger than the other to you then you notice the difference. To me the Baltic definitely looks bigger than the Seiko but considering that there is only a 1mm difference in size it shouldn't look as significant as it does in the photos. I think the overhang (or lack thereof) of the bezels exaggerate the differences in size. Almost making them seem smaller or bigger than their measurements suggest.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

Still waiting … I hope there's a 50th anniversary Automatic Chronograph released this year.


----------



## pinkybrain

Your eyes see the bezel diameter. Always pay attention to the bezel diameter. I have the Baltic and the bezel measures 39.5 by my calipers. Many/most Seiko divers - SKX; MM300 (and baby MM); Turtle; Samurai etc - have cushion cases so, visually at least, they wear closer to their bezel diameter than the case width.

Take a look a the photo below. The Muhle has a 42mm case with a 40mm bezel. The Pelagos is a 41mm case with a 42mm bezel. Per my calipers, they're the exact same width at the widest part of the case, yet they look vastly different in size. This picture accurately captures how the watches look next to each other IRL.











ilzephyrli said:


> What I've come to realize with divers is that when the bezel overhangs the case it tends to wear bigger. My SKX013 (38mm) definitely feels more like a 37mm while my Baltic (39mm) feels more like a 40mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain

And again, with illustration


----------



## todoroki

Early days but that Red Zimbe Shogun looking mighty fine! 1000 piece limited edition perhaps?


----------



## carloscastro7

Ok - that Pelagos does look bigger... I would swear it is bigger if you didn't mention the actual dimensions


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

:-?


----------



## HusabergAngola79

tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 14283359
> 
> 
> :-?


At the end of the month in europe

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse

tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 14283359
> 
> 
> :-?


That's the new "Arnie". I assume Mimo's will be getting it.


----------



## Biggles3

todoroki said:


> Early days but that Red Zimbe Shogun looking mighty fine! 1000 piece limited edition perhaps?


The last Zimbe Shogun was just 456 pieces and 55k baht msrp so around $1800usd. Coming last week of July.

Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## nets

Does anyone know anything about the new turtle Zimbe? At this point, we already have two samurai SRPC43K, SRPD13K and a SRPA19K1 tortoise, so it's the second turtle Zimbe.


----------



## Biggles3

nets said:


> Does anyone know anything about the new turtle Zimbe? At this point, we already have two samurai SRPC43K, SRPD13K and a SRPA19K1 tortoise, so it's the second turtle Zimbe.


If you mean the red Zimbe#11 then it's a Shogun, not Turtle.

Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## inspectorj28

Checked out a few newer releases at the AD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinbaxxter92

If I ever make it to japan I have some ideas on what I’m looking for now.


----------



## navara

I just purchased the SPB105. Cant wait to get get a hold of it.


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

500pcs, release 10 Jul 2019, price about ~ 1800usd


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

double post


----------



## sevaseka

tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 14290209
> 
> 
> 500pcs, release 10 Jul 2019, price about ~ 1800usd


it's thailand market only 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## josayeee

The Shogun is due for a refresh. I have a feeling that one is next.


----------



## nets

tungnguyenmfe said:


> 500pcs, release 10 Jul 2019, price about ~ 1800usd


Very nice


----------



## EddieTheBeast

sevaseka said:


> it's thailand market only
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Have you got any web links to information on this stunning red and gold watch?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

inspectorj28 said:


> Checked out a few newer releases at the AD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the green Presage, but wow is that pr in your face


----------



## SteveNC

EddieTheBeast said:


> Have you got any web links to information on this stunning red and gold watch?


One sold in the D&M section in under ten minutes a few hours ago. Not what you asked for but, thought you might be interested to know.


----------



## v1triol




----------



## EddieTheBeast

SteveNC said:


> One sold in the D&M section in under ten minutes a few hours ago. Not what you asked for but, thought you might be interested to know.


Wow, 3 days before release!

Sorry newbie here: what's the D&M section!!


----------



## inspectorj28

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I like the green Presage, but wow is that pr in your face


I agree. The texture of the dial and the textured indices are really cool but the PR does stand out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## todoroki

1800 Dollars for the red shogun! Naysayers will say that’s too much for a 6R15 movement, but i can see it finding a spot in my collection nonetheless.


----------



## SteveNC

EddieTheBeast said:


> Wow, 3 days before release!
> 
> Sorry newbie here: what's the D&M section!!


Dealers & Manufacturers sales forum. It was a reputable dealer. It may have been a pre-sale but, if so, I didn't catch that.


----------



## huangcjz

todoroki said:


> 1800 Dollars for the red shogun! Naysayers will say that's too much for a 6R15 movement, but i can see it finding a spot in my collection nonetheless.


Aren't standard Shoguns about $1,000 USD, though? Are Zimbe Limited Editions usually almost _twice the price_ of the regular ones?


----------



## TCWU

Zimbe Seiko Non-Thailand rip-off...
not even a GS but wants a GS price
piece of sssss


----------



## Biggles3

huangcjz said:


> Aren't standard Shoguns about $1,000 USD, though? Are Zimbe Limited Editions usually almost _twice the price_ of the regular ones?


The only other Shogun Zimbe SPB057J was 55k baht, this new one is 57k baht. Back then $1 = 35baht, now $1 = 30baht.

Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## sevaseka

todoroki said:


> 1800 Dollars for the red shogun! Naysayers will say that's too much for a 6R15 movement, but i can see it finding a spot in my collection nonetheless.


the price we pay for limited edition bro. What can i say 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8

sevaseka said:


> todoroki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1800 Dollars for the red shogun! Naysayers will say that's too much for a 6R15 movement, but i can see it finding a spot in my collection nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> the price we pay for limited edition bro. What can i say
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Still easy to argue its over priced. The sbdx017 Marinemaster with 8l35 movement was attainable new $1800 for quite some time.


----------



## Time Seller

I hate to say this, but . . . it looks like it could be one of those Seikos from India! :-x :-d
(The word that comes to my mind is "preposterous", just my $0.02...:-x)


----------



## hedd

Time Seller said:


> I hate to say this, but . . . it looks like it could be one of those Seikos from India! :-x :-d
> (The word that comes to my mind is "preposterous", just my $0.02...:-x)


Those marketing pictures are always washed out and plasticky looking. I think it will look much more subdued and composed in person. Not that it holds much interest to me...


----------



## appleb

sevaseka said:


> the price we pay for limited edition bro. What can i say
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


More like the price Thailand pays for a zimbe limited edition. We get to pay 2x their price on ebay.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Degr8n8 said:


> Still easy to argue its over priced. The sbdx017 Marinemaster with 8l35 movement was attainable new $1800 for quite some time.


You're comparing the MSRP of a brand new model to the reduced price of one that had been out for years. I don't know why so many people on this forum do that. The most recent US MSRP of the SBDX017 was $2600, if you want to play fair.


----------



## walrusmonger

The Zimbe shogun will be worth asking price. Shogun models are underrated and they knocked the first one out of the park. That red dial is going to be something special for sure.


----------



## Biggles3

walrusmonger said:


> The Zimbe shogun will be worth asking price. Shogun models are underrated and they knocked the first one out of the park. That red dial is going to be something special for sure.


Agreed, the Blue was a beauty and this one is too.









Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

appleb said:


> More like the price Thailand pays for a zimbe limited edition. We get to pay 2x their price on ebay.


Then buy on WUS rather than ebay and you will pay less than the MSRP 

Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

JoeOBrien said:


> I don't know why so many people on this forum do that.


I do.


----------



## 59yukon01

What is it with Seikos obsession with that hideous cyclops that ruins every watch nowadays.


----------



## erasershavings

Has anyone noticed the v2 seiko lume becomes patchy after a while? Almost as if the lume is decaying. Have noticed it with my sbdx017 and newest mm300


----------



## todoroki

I think the red color makes it more desirable to collectors just because so few Seiko dive watches have that color. The only other one I can think of is the red monster, another Thai Ltd edn. Does that make it worth the price of ten Skx’s? Definitely not. However, if I was gonna pick up one shogun, this would be the one.


----------



## sevaseka

appleb said:


> More like the price Thailand pays for a zimbe limited edition. We get to pay 2x their price on ebay.


Why Thailand? Just like the red sea urchin. I think Seiko is playing 'hard to get'. Seiko is definitely targeting fans and collectors, so they make sure those fans and collectors struggle to get it. And for the price, off course it's ridiculous, we can acquire better movements and better fitures with that price. But hey... this is a "fans and collectors" price, not a "reasonable" price, and if you still reasoning those price, then you must be the reasonable one

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chingoo

nice sunburst red dial for 1/8th of the price..


----------



## customwise

Chingoo said:


> nice sunburst red dial for 1/8th of the price..


And no cyclops.

Sent from my CMR-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## petr_cha

Time Seller said:


> I hate to say this, but . . . it looks like it could be one of those Seikos from India! :-x :-d
> (The word that comes to my mind is "preposterous", just my $0.02...:-x)


From India? Hmmm.. they already produce Red Sumo in India..


----------



## valuewatchguy

erasershavings said:


> Has anyone noticed the v2 seiko lume becomes patchy after a while? Almost as if the lume is decaying. Have noticed it with my sbdx017 and newest mm300


You might want to create a new topic for this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Biggles3 said:


> Agreed, the Blue was a beauty and this one is too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


I haven't seen anyone report the model number. Anyone?


----------



## Biggles3

Robotaz said:


> I haven't seen anyone report the model number. Anyone?


SPB099J

Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## B_Curl

59yukon01 said:


> What is it with Seikos obsession with that hideous cyclops that ruins every watch nowadays.


Agreed. Cyclops is a major 'no deal' for me too. Horrible things


----------



## EddieTheBeast

B_Curl said:


> Agreed. Cyclops is a major 'no deal' for me too. Horrible things


Wait until you need reading glasses! ;-)


----------



## Cobia

Chingoo said:


> nice sunburst red dial for 1/8th of the price..


Not a fan of red watches but this is a lovely piece, orient really nailed it here.


----------



## navara

What model is this Orient?


----------



## Chingoo

navara said:


> What model is this Orient?


 Oriënt kamasu. It was released earlier this and sold out almost everywhere, new stock should come soon


----------



## Gonkl

Cyclops can be popped off right? But yes unnecessary.


----------



## arogle1stus

Aliens Exist:
I wore my Citizen "Eco Zilla" to Sun Mass last weekend.
Met a guy named Max who was wearing his brand spanking new Tuna.
I like all Seiko iterations but his new Tuna is a heart stealer.
And I have 6 Seikos!!! All but one are autos or hand crankers. Tuna is
the ONE!!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Seikogi

Very nice Shogun L.E. Lovely done on the gold/red accents and that fabulous date window in pure white.

I wish it was priced a little bit higher tough like above 2k at least... it always gives me a good laugh to see the next expensive L.E. Omega and Seiko are pulling out


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Cobia said:


> Not a fan of red watches but this is a lovely piece, orient really nailed it here.


Yup. It looks particularly fetching with a blue AR double dome.


----------



## Rocat

Any more news on the Seiko 5 SKX re-do's? I know Seiko went bonkers when images were leaked earlier this year. Has there been any more real life photos show up on the web?


----------



## Time Seller

EddieTheBeast said:


> Wait until you need reading glasses! ;-)


I do, but I would still never buy a watch that has a cyclops.:rodekaart


----------



## todoroki

Seikogi said:


> Very nice Shogun L.E. Lovely done on the gold/red accents and that fabulous date window in pure white.
> 
> I wish it was priced a little bit higher tough like above 2k at least... it always gives me a good laugh to see the next expensive L.E. Omega and Seiko are pulling out


Agreed the date window would really benefit from some kind of applied frame around it. Its a small touch but sadly absent on almost all Seiko divers from MM300 range down.


----------



## timetellinnoob

todoroki said:


> Agreed the date window would really benefit from some kind of applied frame around it. Its a small touch but sadly absent on almost all Seiko divers from MM300 range down.


are there ever watches that have a cyclops AND a frame around the date? (honestly asking, i'm probably wrong in which case my theory is wrong it seems the idea is to have the date magnified (by the designer/manufacturer originally, not us the consumer/wearer) clearly and cleanly, so the date alone should fill the cyclops without a frame (a frame that could be seen/distorted with the cyclops.) i.e. if it didn't originally have a cyclops, i would agree on the date frame, but with the cyclops (intended design), not.

if that makes sense haha


----------



## clyde_frog

timetellinnoob said:


> are there ever watches that have a cyclops AND a frame around the date? (honestly asking, i'm probably wrong in which case my theory is wrong it seems the idea is to have the date magnified (by the designer/manufacturer originally, not us the consumer/wearer) clearly and cleanly, so the date alone should fill the cyclops without a frame (a frame that could be seen/distorted with the cyclops.) i.e. if it didn't originally have a cyclops, i would agree on the date frame, but with the cyclops (intended design), not.
> 
> if that makes sense haha


I've got one with both, not a Seiko though.


----------



## todoroki

Looking better the more I see it! In the top 5 Zimbe releases for me without a doubt.


----------



## Katakuri17

That deep red does offer a nice 'pop.' I'm a fan!


----------



## navara

SPB105J just arrived. Looks fantastic!


----------



## Fetch

Hi,

I missed the release of the frost monster sbdc073 this year, where can I follow future releases from seiko and where would be the best place to purchase them online when they do get release? sorry this has surely been asked before

Thanks in advance


----------



## Xhantos

Fetch said:


> I missed the release of the frost monster sbdc073 this year, where can I follow future releases from seiko


I'm no expert myself but this thread here at WUS is where I follow new releases. Sometimes I see news pop on Instagram sooner, but at most a few hours.


----------



## Fetch

Xhantos said:


> I'm no expert myself but this thread here at WUS is where I follow new releases. Sometimes I see news pop on Instagram sooner, but at most a few hours.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

Any news on the seiko 5 leaks (The skx successor 100mwr + 4r36) that were said to be releasing in august?


----------



## Travelller

fluence4 said:


>


I guess it's been out now for about two weeks and it's been worth the wait since the first announcements


----------



## claudiuangelo

so, seiko beat rolex at Wimbledon 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

Anyone have any info/guesses as to when we might see more watches with the 6R35 caliber, besides the new Sumo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

rcorreale said:


> Anyone have any info/guesses as to when we might see more watches with the 6L35 caliber, besides the new Sumo?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is 6R, not 6L 

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## nupicasso

Travelller said:


> I guess it's been out now for about two weeks and it's been worth the wait since the first announcements


Not the instant success like the 62mas reissue. This is for sale at multiple vendors. The 62mas was practically sold old before release.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

fluence4 said:


> It is 6R, not 6L
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


Yes, my mistake and corrected.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

nupicasso said:


> Not the instant success like the 62mas reissue. This is for sale at multiple vendors. The 62mas was practically sold old before release.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 62mas reissue was the first of its kind. Many collectors who got that one might be unable/unwilling to get another Seiko reissue. The SLA033 is still a fantastic watch, and frankly if I had the option, I'd take it over the 017.


----------



## JoeOBrien

DarthVedder said:


> The 62mas reissue was the first of its kind. Many collectors who got that one might be unable/unwilling to get another Seiko reissue.


There are more than 2000 people in the world who would like one of these reissues though, I don't think those 2000 people who already have an SLA017 are the problem. The 033 is just too much money for what it is. The 017 was arguably overpriced as well, but it was a more revered and interesting watch, whereas the 6105 is basically a turtle.

Seiko would have been better off doing 6R-level reissues of these historical divers, keeping it affordable like a lot of brands do with their reissues. Imagine how many units of a 62MAS reissue would have sold at $1000, vs 2000 units of the SLA017 at $3400ish. I know that profit is only half the point of these reissues, but still.


----------



## HusabergAngola79

nupicasso said:


> Not the instant success like the 62mas reissue. This is for sale at multiple vendors. The 62mas was practically sold old before release.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One year after the release i find the watch new in stores, like the sla025 you can find now new in store, is not easy to sell seiko at this price, but they gone sell

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

DarthVedder said:


> The 62mas reissue was the first of its kind. Many collectors who got that one might be unable/unwilling to get another Seiko reissue. The SLA033 is still a fantastic watch, and frankly if I had the option, I'd take it over the 017.


62MAS also had size working in its favor. Seiko just doesn't do moderate size divers especially with high end finish and movements. It's really unique in its portfolio. Even when given the opportunity to downsize with the new quartz GS divers they didn't. Who knows if Seiko will ever do another smaller high end diver. That's what makes the 62MAS a stand out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

Huge congrats to Nole! The Astron does look good on him. He also wears Seiko Premier and I believe to have seen Prospex.


----------



## Xhantos

Seikogi said:


> Huge congrats to Nole! The Astron does look good on him. He also wears Seiko Premier and I believe to have seen Prospex.
> View attachment 14311005


Is that a **NEW or UPCOMING Seiko watch**? Do you have a model number?


----------



## clyde_frog

Xhantos said:


> Is that a **NEW or UPCOMING Seiko watch**? Do you have a model number?


I'm detecting a lot of sarcasm in this reply. If you really want to know though, no it isn't new or upcoming and the model number is SSH003J1.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

JoeOBrien said:


> There are more than 2000 people in the world who would like one of these reissues though, I don't think those 2000 people who already have an SLA017 are the problem. The 033 is just too much money for what it is. The 017 was arguably overpriced as well, but it was a more revered and interesting watch, whereas the 6105 is basically a turtle.
> 
> Seiko would have been better off doing 6R-level reissues of these historical divers, keeping it affordable like a lot of brands do with their reissues. Imagine how many units of a 62MAS reissue would have sold at $1000, vs 2000 units of the SLA017 at $3400ish. I know that profit is only half the point of these reissues, but still.


They did release a 6R based modernized version of the 62MAS, and it was a success on its own right. They got the best of two worlds: a completely sold out prestige piece (that was actually underpriced, judging by the unavailability and asking prices on the secondary market) and a successful affordable reinterpretation. Now they did go a bit overboard with the SLA033's asking price, which IMO would have been perfect with a slight increase in price over the 017. They are kind of testing the waters in a trial and error. They realized that they underpriced the 017, but went a bit too far with the 033, so the next reissue's price (if there's any) should probably fall somewhere between the two.


----------



## aclaz

LX line Sea SNR029J & SNR031J now at Seiko Boutique here in HK; they are big but extremely light as they have Titanium cases.
The black edition is a stunner but on rubber strap only. 
SRP at HKD44,800 (USD5,600) w promotional rate 10% off.









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain

DarthVedder said:


> They did release a 6R based modernized version of the 62MAS, and it was a success on its own right. They got the best of two worlds: a completely sold out prestige piece (that was actually underpriced, judging by the unavailability and asking prices on the secondary market) and a successful affordable reinterpretation. Now they did go a bit overboard with the SLA033's asking price, which IMO would have been perfect with a slight increase in price over the 017. They are kind of testing the waters in a trial and error. They realized that they underpriced the 017, but went a bit too far with the 033, so the next reissue's price (if there's any) should probably fall somewhere between the two.


I think what many of us would have liked to see is a 62MAS re-issue similar to the SLA017 in both size and appearance but at around $1,000 with a 6R15 movement. It obviously wouldn't have been as nicely finished as the SLA017 and that's fine. The SLA017 re-issue and "reinterpretation" are pretty far apart in both size and appearance. To put it bluntly, the SLA017 was perhaps the most beautiful diver to pass through my hands and just about the perfect size, while I find the reinterpretation both ugly and too large. It's like they're not even related.

*no offense to owners of the reinterpretation - I'm sure you'd find many watches in my collection ugly.


----------



## georgefl74

pinkybrain said:


> I think what many of us would have liked to see is a 62MAS re-issue similar to the SLA017 in both size and appearance but at around $1,000 with a 6R15 movement..





pinkybrain said:


> ...at around $1,000 with a 6R15 movement..





pinkybrain said:


> ...a 6R15 movement..


No we wouldn't


----------



## clyde_frog

Yeah a $1000 watch with a 6r15 is definitely _not_ what many people here want to see. Every time Seiko bring another one of those out, all you get is no end of complaints on here about it costing too much to have a 6r15 in it.


----------



## pinkybrain

georgefl74 said:


> No we wouldn't


OK, OK - 6r15 movements like the 9-year-old 6r15 I have that keeps near perfect time. Not the QC disasters currently being churned out by the drunk Seiko robots.


----------



## 20chip

Chingoo said:


> nice sunburst red dial for 1/8th of the price..


I almost bought this but I already have a few dive watches. If I didn't, this is one of the coolest "value" pieces I've seen in a long time.


----------



## georgefl74

clyde_frog said:


> Yeah a $1000 watch with a 6r15 is definitely _not_ what many people here want to see. Every time Seiko bring another one of those out, all you get is no end of complaints on here about it costing too much to have a 6r15 in it.


_Anything _ costs too much to have a *[CENSORED]* 6R15 in it.

/rant off


----------



## darwin11

Chingoo said:


> nice sunburst red dial for 1/8th of the price..


Not a fan of red watches but this is a lovely piece


----------



## Caracal

Oh wow.. I was thinking about adding a red watch to my collection and this is now the front runner...


----------



## denisd

Galaga said:


> Thank you. I agree but I just cannot let the 053 and turtles go.


Took me a long time to understand and value the design and inherent greatness of the turtle. Now, I wouldn't let them go either. The quintessential beater, super comfortable daily wearer and quality diver: all in one.


----------



## Tickstart

Orients look tacky as all hell though. They're too try hard.


----------



## hedd

Tickstart said:


> Orients look tacky as all hell though. They're too try hard.


There are a couple things that could be considered tacky on that -- the sunburst dial, day window, and fancy script. Other than that it seems pretty clean. what else is wrong?


----------



## Galaga

denisd said:


> Took me a long time to understand and value the design and inherent greatness of the turtle. Now, I wouldn't let them go either. The quintessential beater, super comfortable daily wearer and quality diver: all in one.


Since that post I've sold my 053, bought a Marinemaster and have kept the turtles.


----------



## DarthVedder

clyde_frog said:


> Yeah a $1000 watch with a 6r15 is definitely _not_ what many people here want to see. Every time Seiko bring another one of those out, all you get is no end of complaints on here about it costing too much to have a 6r15 in it.


They complain about everything... why would a $1K 6r15 be any different.


----------



## timetellinnoob

hedd said:


> There are a couple things that could be considered tacky on that -- the sunburst dial, day window, and fancy script. Other than that it seems pretty clean. what else is wrong?


i'm not a fan of that thing where there's some hex design to the bezel/insert; probably not the best way to describe it... but specifically that one where it has indents on the bezel and cutouts in the insert at 5, 15, 25 etc. this one's honestly not as egregious as some, but there are some really yikes ones across all brands tbh.... but seiko, citizen and orient are big offenders. =) another somewhat stomachable example would be the SKX171, with those weird lobes in the bezel.

but honestly they keep making these designs so people must like them, so i know this is more of a 'me' thing. i just like standard bezel designs where it's there's no six-pointed feature factored into it.


----------



## Katakuri17

Now if they would give me a red sunburst dial like that on an affordable like a Seiko 5.


----------



## devmartin

timetellinnoob said:


> i'm not a fan of that thing where there's some hex design to the bezel/insert; probably not the best way to describe it... but specifically that one where it has indents on the bezel and cutouts in the insert at 5, 15, 25 etc. this one's honestly not as egregious as some, but there are some really yikes ones across all brands tbh.... but seiko, citizen and orient are big offenders. =) another somewhat stomachable example would be the SKX171, with those weird lobes in the bezel.
> 
> but honestly they keep making these designs so people must like them, so i know this is more of a 'me' thing. i just like standard bezel designs where it's there's no six-pointed feature factored into it.


At least with the cutouts you will get good bezel alignment. Even if they are a little odd to me.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## backarelli

Eehhhh.....Womens got affordable beautiful good sunburst red dial Seiko watch...it is

Seiko Presage Cocktail "Red Wine" ...









Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## luth_ukail

backarelli said:


> Eehhhh.....Womens got affordable beautiful good sunburst red dial Seiko watch...it is
> 
> Seiko Presage Cocktail "Red Wine" ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


I think they refer this as Kir Royal. Its very nice at 33.8mm diameter.


----------



## huangcjz

Katakuri17 said:


> Now if they would give me a red sunburst dial like that on an affordable like a Seiko 5.


There's a burgundy version of the SEIKO 5 SPORTS "Bottle Cap" divers' watch, the SRPC68.


----------



## appleb

Katakuri17 said:


> Now if they would give me a red sunburst dial like that on an affordable like a Seiko 5.


Seiko 5 SNKM95. It's not a sunburst dial, but at least it's red and much more affordable than the red shogun.


----------



## ThomasH

.

*Red & Gold Alba V733*







My plan for Red & Silver Alba V733







*Red Orient Kamasu*







- Thomas

.


----------



## backarelli

Orient have several red "beast" watches including star model also....









Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Impulse

georgefl74 said:


> pinkybrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think what many of us would have liked to see is a 62MAS re-issue similar to the SLA017 in both size and appearance but at around $1,000 with a 6R15 movement..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkybrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...at around $1,000 with a 6R15 movement..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkybrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...a 6R15 movement..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we wouldn't
Click to expand...

Yes we would.

All day every day.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus

A lil red...

SRPB17


----------



## fillerbunny

huangcjz said:


> There's a burgundy version of the SEIKO 5 SPORTS "Bottle Cap" divers' watch, the SRPC68.


If there were burgundy anywhere on the SRPC68, mine would have lasted a lot longer than a week. The dial is simply brown - a matte, very chocolatey brown. The Appleish rose gold bezel doesn't help, either.

With a sunburst/metallic/reddish dial and a more bronze tone on the bezel it would be a stunning watch.


----------



## inspectorj28

Few shots pulled from an eBay listing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inspectorj28

Guzmannosaurus said:


> A lil red...
> 
> SRPB17


Very nice. I have the gray/brown reference. The dials are really nice for the price point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

New Zimbe Shogun is a mighty fine piece 









Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveNC

Biggles3 said:


> New Zimbe Shogun is a mighty fine piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


That will look good with the rubber strap/gold buckles for sure.


----------



## c0rnelius

SRPD29 
https://seikousa.com/collections/prospex/products/srpd29


----------



## SG02WRX

Wow! love that monster


----------



## appleb

The SRPD29 is listed as a seikousa exclusive. It looks good to me, but no dealer discounting will be available.

Pretty lame how they still can't fix the misaligned chapter ring in their promo shots though.


----------



## cave diver

I like that new handset. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

They ruined the cornw!


----------



## Joll71

appleb said:


> The SRPD29 is listed as a seikousa exclusive. It looks good to me, but no dealer discounting will be available.
> 
> Pretty lame how they still can't fix the misaligned chapter ring in their promo shots though.
> 
> [/ATTACH]


It's available in Europe already, so not a Seiko US exclusive.


----------



## clyde_frog

appleb said:


> The SRPD29 is listed as a seikousa exclusive. It looks good to me, but no dealer discounting will be available.
> 
> Pretty lame how they still can't fix the misaligned chapter ring in their promo shots though.
> 
> View attachment 14321247


Lol, its miles out on that one isn't it, and that's a head on shot of it too. They do it on purpose you know, it gives you a realistic idea of what you'll get. I guess it basically covers them because then they can claim that its advertised that way and it's normal, if you complain about it.
Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

The SRPD29 is already available in a JDM version in Japan too (so presumably a English-Kanji day wheel), as the SBDY037. Unless the special thing about the USA version is that it looks like it might have normal lume instead of the faux-patinated lume colour?


----------



## AirWatch

SG02WRX said:


> Wow! love that monster





cave diver said:


> I like that new handset.


Know what y'all mean, this cool, most extensive redesign of the Monster refreshes it right up to second half of 2019, quite successfully.



appleb said:


> ...Pretty lame how they still can't fix the misaligned chapter ring in their promo shots though.





clyde_frog said:


> Lol, its miles out on that one isn't it, and that's a head on shot of it too. They do it on purpose you know, it gives you a realistic idea of what you'll get. I guess it basically covers them because then they can claim that its advertised that way and it's normal, if you complain about it.


Never you mind these uninformed, often boneheaded remarks from people who haven't seen the watch in real life. FYI, the chapter ring, probably due to its sloping curve and also crystal distortion, is extremely susceptible to optical illusions that ensnare both the eye and the camera lens at the slightest angle deviations.

Here's the link to my intro thread on this great new Monster. Take your time with my pics there to hopefully see what I'm talking about:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-cool-blue-gen-4-monster-sbdy033-4967953.html


----------



## Tanker G1

AirWatch said:


> Know what y'all mean, this cool, most extensive redesign of the Monster refreshes it right up to second half of 2019, quite successfully.
> 
> Never you mind these uninformed, often boneheaded remarks from people who haven't seen the watch in real life. FYI, the chapter ring, probably due to its sloping curve and also crystal distortion, is extremely susceptible to optical illusions that ensnare both the eye and the camera lens at the slightest angle deviations.


Sensitive much? The chapter ring in the pic referenced is clearly off. We're mostly Seiko fans here. No need to defend Seiko's honor when their QC is discussed. It's a real issue. But we keep buying them so Seiko doesn't seem to care. And FWIW, I think the Gen 4 Monsters are a poor follow-up to the previous generations. The new shroud-crown relationship looks like a cost-cutting measure compared to this:


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Tanker G1 said:


> Sensitive much? The chapter ring in the pic referenced is clearly off. We're mostly Seiko fans here. No need to defend Seiko's honor when their QC is discussed. It's a real issue. But we keep buying them so Seiko doesn't seem to care. And FWIW, I think the Gen 4 Monsters are a poor follow-up to the previous generations. The new shroud-crown relationship looks like a cost-cutting measure compared to this:
> 
> View attachment 14322923


To be fair, I think he is right about sloping chapter ring and crystal distortion. 
Anyway, I'm also not a fan of the 4th gen. It became a weird beast. They downgraded the movement, gave it that goofy vintage lume, and maybe most damaging of all, it no longer has that intimidating SS bezel. The 3rd gen, though pricier than the previous 2 generations, is where it's at.


----------



## rcorreale

Love the new one!


----------



## shelfcompact

New GS Limited Edition for Timeless Luxury Watches

Timeless Grand Seiko SBGE249 Limited Edition
250 pieces - $5900 - due Aug/Sep 2019


----------



## sblantipodi

Tanker G1 said:


> Sensitive much? The chapter ring in the pic referenced is clearly off. We're mostly Seiko fans here. No need to defend Seiko's honor when their QC is discussed. It's a real issue. But we keep buying them so Seiko doesn't seem to care. And FWIW, I think the Gen 4 Monsters are a poor follow-up to the previous generations. The new shroud-crown relationship looks like a cost-cutting measure compared to this:
> 
> View attachment 14322923


completely agree with it


----------



## Tickstart

appleb said:


> The SRPD29 is listed as a seikousa exclusive. It looks good to me, but no dealer discounting will be available.
> 
> Pretty lame how they still can't fix the misaligned chapter ring in their promo shots though.
> 
> View attachment 14321247


But that would be false advertizing. The chapter ring IS misaligned, so the renderings sure as hell shouldn't try to cover that fact up.


----------



## mi6_

AirWatch said:


> Never you mind these uninformed, often boneheaded remarks from people who haven't seen the watch in real life. FYI, the chapter ring, probably due to its sloping curve and also crystal distortion, is extremely susceptible to optical illusions that ensnare both the eye and the camera lens at the slightest angle deviations.


Dude it's mile out. There's no crystal distortion at play. Look at how the 10 o'clock and 11 o'clock markers sit in the chapter ring cutouts. This is a widely know Seiko alignment problem and is why I refuse to buy any Seiko I can't inspect in person before purchasing (or at least from a seller who I trust to do so for me). There is no excuse for these models coming out of the factory like this. Citizen makes a ton of watches too and very rarely (at least compared to Seiko) do you see any quality control problems, especially misalignment.


----------



## dmnc

timetellinnoob said:


> are there ever watches that have a cyclops AND a frame around the date? (honestly asking, i'm probably wrong in which case my theory is wrong it seems the idea is to have the date magnified (by the designer/manufacturer originally, not us the consumer/wearer) clearly and cleanly, so the date alone should fill the cyclops without a frame (a frame that could be seen/distorted with the cyclops.) i.e. if it didn't originally have a cyclops, i would agree on the date frame, but with the cyclops (intended design), not.
> 
> if that makes sense haha












Bit old but 6m26-8050.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch

Oh, brother! I see the BS only amped up after I tried to impart some facts. "Honor"able mention goes to Tanker G1 who piled on the old nonsense with new ones of his own about my state-of-mind and motive for my post.

I think it well bears repeating here that if some time were taken to carefully check out and compare the pics in my thread, it'd be easy for just about anyone to come around to seeing the proverbial light and how things are in reality.


----------



## clyde_frog

shelfcompact said:


> New GS Limited Edition for Timeless Luxury Watches
> 
> Timeless Grand Seiko SBGE249 Limited Edition
> 250 pieces - $5900 - due Aug/Sep 2019


Gorgeous.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

clyde_frog said:


> Gorgeous.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Took some photos here:

The New Timeless Grand Seiko SBGE2...seek.com/showpost.php?p=49433511&share_type=t


----------



## watchcrank_tx

JacobC said:


> Took some photos here:
> 
> The New Timeless Grand Seiko SBGE2...seek.com/showpost.php?p=49433511&share_type=t


That link was borked to me, but here is one which should work in all broswers:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-t...249-limited-edition-4996177.html#post49433511


----------



## aclaz

Got my LX Line SNR031J Black Titan









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostinthewoods

appleb said:


> The SRPD29 is listed as a seikousa exclusive. It looks good to me, but no dealer discounting will be available.
> 
> Pretty lame how they still can't fix the misaligned chapter ring in their promo shots though.
> 
> View attachment 14321247


I really like this watch but will certainly have to inspect a few (dozen) before buying. The chapter ring alignment is one thing but the bezel cuts not aligning with the cuts on the case is a major annoyance for me. Add them together and my OCD will be off the charts. When I bought my original monster that was a point of contention for me. I went to several shops before I found one that aligned reasonably well.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## jz1094

the new SUMO is nice, if I didnt have half a dozen Seikos Id have to get one!


----------



## c0rnelius

huangcjz said:


> The SRPD29 is already available in a JDM version in Japan too (so presumably a English-Kanji day wheel), as the SBDY037. Unless the special thing about the USA version is that it looks like it might have normal lume instead of the faux-patinated lume colour?


The lume on the SRPD29 is not white as in Seiko USA stock images, it is tan as in the SBDY037 photos on Seiko Japan stock images. They look quite different from each other in stock image.

This seller on FB has the best in-hand photos of it. It looks to me like the dial, hands, and bezel are the same as on the SRPD27, but I'd let owners with pics chime in. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/TheTopwatch/posts/2215945768524617



https://seikousa.com/products/srpd29
https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDY037


----------



## TCWU

aclaz said:


> Got my LX Line SNR031J Black Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


Is that a ceramic bezel insert?


----------



## butcherjp

aclaz said:


> Got my LX Line SNR031J Black Titan


Very nice model !
Did you already take some photos with other classic Seikos (Sumo, MM300, etc.) ?


----------



## konners

Just came across this. Don't recall seeing it.


----------



## timetellinnoob

konners said:


> Just came across this. Don't recall seeing it.


I was so confused by that email, it said something like 'Seiko's first watch in ALL BLACK' and i expected something all black. when for starters, it has a blue dial and a neon hand. how is that ALL BLACK. they have certainly done cases in the past that were ALL BLACK, as much as this one is... odd, gnomon... =)


----------



## timetellinnoob

forum screwed up


----------



## konners

timetellinnoob said:


> I was so confused by that email, it said something like 'Seiko's first watch in ALL BLACK' and i expected something all black. when for starters, it has a blue dial and a neon hand. how is that ALL BLACK. they have certainly done cases in the past that were ALL BLACK, as much as this one is... odd, gnomon... =)


Can't say I caught wind of it from an email, rather it popped up in my Google "News Feed", but my first thoughts were definitely not that's an all black watch!


----------



## timetellinnoob

konners said:


> Can't say I caught wind of it from an email, rather it popped up in my Google "News Feed", but my first thoughts were definitely not that's an all black watch!


oh. i get emails from gnomon watch, which lastnight announced this, with the email titled "First Seiko Dive Watch in Full Black!"


----------



## inspectorj28

Haven't seen this one mentioned yet










Seiko Presage SRPE13J1 Classic Mechanic Watch Limited Edition 500Pcs

ETA Oct / Nov 2019
Specifications: Calibre 4R35.
Perspective back cover.
Automatic winding.
21600 rpm.
Power reserve 41 hours.
23 Jewels.
Day difference +45~-35 seconds.
Date display.
Diameter 40.5mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inspectorj28

Seiko Presage SSA403J1 Power Reserve Display Mechanical Watch Limited Edition 500Pcs

ETA Oct / Nov 2019
Specifications: Calibre 4R57 .
Perspective back cover.
Automatic winding.
21600 rpm.
Power reserve 41 hours.
29 Jewels.
Day difference +45~-35 seconds.
Date display.
Power reserve display.
Diameter 40.5mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theblueark

timetellinnoob said:


> oh. i get emails from gnomon watch, which lastnight announced this, with the email titled "First Seiko Dive Watch in Full Black!"


Gnomon makes loose interpretations of reality in their ads. Ad volume of quality I guess.


----------



## theblueark

Duplicate post


----------



## luth_ukail

why oh why did they milk too much on the presage cocktail? 

there is just too many choices!


----------



## GregoryD

TCWU said:


> Is that a ceramic bezel insert?


It's not ceramic. Seiko doesn't use ceramic bezels, because Seiko.


----------



## clyde_frog

GregoryD said:


> It's not ceramic. Seiko doesn't use ceramic bezels, because Seiko.


They do, just sparingly.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb

AirWatch said:


> Never you mind these uninformed, often boneheaded remarks from people who haven't seen the watch in real life. FYI, the chapter ring, probably due to its sloping curve and also crystal distortion, is extremely susceptible to optical illusions that ensnare both the eye and the camera lens at the slightest angle deviations.
> 
> Here's the link to my intro thread on this great new Monster. Take your time with my pics there to hopefully see what I'm talking about:


My comment about chapter ring misalignment was not uninformed and boneheaded. Anyone talking about chapter misalignment will likely already know about parallax and crystal distortion. I didn't feel I needed to mention distortion because the Seiko in this marketing picture is quite clearly a straight on shot, so no distortion should be in play when looking at that 12 marker. If you own this watch and it's perfectly aligned, then good for you. We all know Seiko QA will vary among the same model line.


----------



## clyde_frog

appleb said:


> My comment about chapter ring misalignment was not uninformed and boneheaded. Anyone talking about chapter misalignment will likely already know about parallax and crystal distortion. I didn't feel I needed to mention distortion because the Seiko in this marketing picture is quite clearly a straight on shot, so no distortion should be in play when looking at that 12 marker. If you own this watch and it's perfectly aligned, then good for you. We all know Seiko QA will vary among the same model line.
> 
> View attachment 14337573


Yeah that thing is 100% misaligned and as I said they do it on purpose, they aren't the only company doing that either. Here's an image from Citizen of a watch I own for example:









Is somebody going to try to tell me that's not misaligned and it's a parallax effect? They intentionally show misaligned examples so all of the customers won't return their watch when it's not perfect, and many will probably just accept it's normal because they advertise them like that. That's what I think anyway.


----------



## TCWU

GregoryD said:


> It's not ceramic. Seiko doesn't use ceramic bezels, because Seiko.


SLA019 and SLA021 both ceramic bezel inserts


----------



## SteveNC

clyde_frog said:


> Yeah that thing is 100% misaligned and as I said they do it on purpose, they aren't the only company doing that either. Here's an image from Citizen of a watch I own for example:
> 
> View attachment 14337607
> 
> 
> Is somebody going to try to tell me that's not misaligned and it's a parallax effect? They intentionally show misaligned examples so all of the customers won't return their watch when it's not perfect, and many will probably just accept it's normal because they advertise them like that. That's what I think anyway.


You'd think they'd figure out how to engineer that out of the manufacturing process.


----------



## AirWatch

appleb said:


> My comment about chapter ring misalignment was not uninformed and boneheaded. Anyone talking about chapter misalignment will likely already know about parallax and crystal distortion. I didn't feel I needed to mention distortion because the Seiko in this marketing picture is quite clearly a straight on shot, so no distortion should be in play when looking at that 12 marker. If you own this watch and it's perfectly aligned, then good for you. We all know Seiko QA will vary among the same model line.


You know, I just come here to play. I didn't and still don't mean any personal offense to you. That said, as an adult as opposed to a child in a playground which I would rather feel like when here, I can't help but to call out on incessant, yes, boneheaded assertions. Even after suggesting, twice no less, you, together with everyone else, to take a bit of time to check out and compare the pics in my thread to see how the curved chapter ring, possibly in consort with crystal distortion, causes these optical illusions, not only in pics but with live visual inspections as well; you still found it necessary to come back here with even a bigger version of the one and only picture that you deem to be enough to prove your false assumption. What's more, you weren't even the one who took that picture, yet you claim to be absolutely certain about its "straight on" properties, a very difficult assessment for a small-format photographer to arrive at.

Propagating BS like this, without a willingness to make an effort to see and hear from different "angles" is nothing but an insistense on having your head firmly screwed in the sand.

Good thing the subject matter is just a watch, cause this kind of ignorant behavior does actually lead to really dangerous, sometimes life-threatening consequences as we're reminded of them pretty much on daily basis.


----------



## Time Seller

clyde_frog said:


> They intentionally show misaligned examples so all of the customers won't return their watch when it's not perfect, and many will probably just accept it's normal because they advertise them like that.


What a hare-brained theory. :roll:


----------



## clyde_frog

Time Seller said:


> What a hare-brained theory. :roll:


Ok, what's yours? Why would they purposely use misaligned examples for marketing instead of correctly aligned ones? This is the same thing as dealers like Seiya etc. putting disclaimers about Seikos not being correctly aligned on their website imo, it's to cover themselves.


----------



## Time Seller

AirWatch said:


> Propagating BS like this, without a willingness to make an effort to see and hear from different "angles" is nothing but an insistense on having your head firmly screwed in the sand. Good thing the subject matter is just a watch, cause this kind of ignorant behavior does actually lead to really dangerous, sometimes life-threatening consequences as we're reminded of them pretty much on daily basis.


I think you need to cool down.
I can see by your own watch pictures where you're coming from. Some angles make the alignment look off, but others show it to be correct.
But the comments being made were about the posted watch, one that is _clearly_ off.
To call this "ignorant behavior" and become increasingly aggressive is rude and uncalled-for.


----------



## Time Seller

clyde_frog said:


> Ok, what's yours? Why would they purposely use misaligned examples for marketing instead of correctly aligned ones? This is the same thing as dealers like Seiya etc. putting disclaimers about Seikos not being correctly aligned on their website imo, it's to cover themselves.


Bad QC/QA by Seiko, a well-known fact.
I can't imagine anyone involved in marketing would purposely use misaligned examples. Either no one cares, or the person responsible wasn't doing his job properly.


----------



## Tanker G1

appleb said:


> View attachment 14337573





AirWatch said:


> You know, I just come here to play. I didn't and still don't mean any personal offense to you. That said, as an adult as opposed to a child in a playground which I would rather feel like when here, I can't help but to call out on incessant, yes, boneheaded assertions. Even after suggesting, twice no less, you, together with everyone else, to take a bit of time to check out and compare the pics in my thread to see how the curved chapter ring, possibly in consort with crystal distortion, causes these optical illusions, not only in pics but with live visual inspections as well; you still found it necessary to come back here with even a bigger version of the one and only picture that you deem to be enough to prove your false assumption. What's more, you weren't even the one who took that picture, yet you claim to be absolutely certain about its "straight on" properties, a very difficult assessment for a small-format photographer to arrive at.
> 
> Propagating BS like this, without a willingness to make an effort to see and hear from different "angles" is nothing but an insistense on having your head firmly screwed in the sand.
> 
> Good thing the subject matter is just a watch, cause this kind of ignorant behavior does actually lead to really dangerous, sometimes life-threatening consequences as we're reminded of them pretty much on daily basis.


The chapter ring on the watch pictured is not lined up at 12 o'clock. It's not crystal distortion or an optical illusion. Doubling down with 'everybody look at my watch for the truth' doesn't change that. Why can't you figure out that no one is discussing your watch? The condescending nature of your posts, while maintaining that you don't see what everyone else sees in that picture, is the real BS.


----------



## clyde_frog

Time Seller said:


> Bad QC/QA by Seiko, a well-known fact.
> I can't imagine anyone involved in marketing would purposely use misaligned examples. Either no one cares, or the person responsible wasn't doing his job properly.


Nah, they have even used computer drawn images of watches before where there are misalignments; there is no way they are accidentally creating misaligned watches on computers as well as in reality. Sorry but I'm not accepting that this is also a QC thing and it's somebody not doing their job properly or that nobody there even cares. Any way, I can imagine that somebody would purposely use a misaligned example, for the reason previously stated. Maybe I'm being paranoid but I can't think of another rational explanation for it.

Here's an example, two computer images of Samurais from the official Seiko site, at exactly the same angle, however the chapter rings alignment is not the same on both, they don't even create perfect images of the watches.

https://www.seikowatches.com/uk-en/products/prospex/srpb51k1

https://www.seikowatches.com/uk-en/products/prospex/srpb99k1

Click the image to enlarge each and have them in 2 separate tabs so you can flick between them and see what I mean. This isn't showing an obvious misalignment like the image we're discussing but it's just to illustrate my point about their computer drawn watches.

Edit: it may redirect you to a different site depending on your location so I don't know if you'll see the same images.


----------



## manofrolex

GregoryD said:


> It's not ceramic. Seiko doesn't use ceramic bezels, because Seiko.


Sure about that ?


----------



## AirWatch

Time Seller, I'll spell it out for you as you still seem not to get it even after having gone the relatively short distance to do so: Chances are that my specimen is no different from the other ones. Depending on the viewing angle, chapter ring indexes can, by turns, look misaligned to the left or the right, when in reality they are correctly centered which also is visible given the rather narrow right angle. Again, this happens both in real life and in photos on this new Monster.

And no worries about the temperature here: I'm cool as a cucumber. Just making an effort to counter the incessant nonsense when I have a chance.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

AirWatch said:


> Time Seller, I'll spell it out for you as you still seem not to get it even after having gone the relatively short distance to do so: Chances are that my specimen is no different from the other ones. Depending on the viewing angle, chapter ring indexes can, by turns, look misaligned to the left or the right, when in reality they are correctly centered which also is visible given the rather narrow right angle. Again, this happens both in real life and in photos on this new Monster.
> 
> And no worries about the temperature here: I'm cool as a cucumber. Just making an effort to counter the incessant nonsense when I have a chance.


Again, I cannot help but agree here. I think people are too eager to jump the gun on misalignment, especially when it comes to Seiko, not to mention from a mere photo. 
There was a thread yesterday where Docvail jumped in and talked about not just optical illusions, but also our own ability to see what we want to see, where he told a story about trying to send some watches back to his manufacturer due to misalignment that he swore up and down existed along with others, only to have the vendor show with a dial tool/template to prove him wrong.
Anyway, I am not saying it couldn't possibly be misaligned, I'm just saying I would never claim it with vehement certainty.

Edit: Point being, if he could be that sure and that wrong with a shipment of watches in hand (not just one), how could you ever expect to be so sure from a mere photo?


----------



## mi6_

AirWatch said:


> Time Seller, I'll spell it out for you as you still seem not to get it even after having gone the relatively short distance to do so: Chances are that my specimen is no different from the other ones. Depending on the viewing angle, chapter ring indexes can, by turns, look misaligned to the left or the right, when in reality they are correctly centered which also is visible given the rather narrow right angle. Again, this happens both in real life and in photos on this new Monster.
> 
> And no worries about the temperature here: I'm cool as a cucumber. Just making an effort to counter the incessant nonsense when I have a chance.


Yup but your missing the point. The product photo of the all black 4th generation model was posted showing what is clearly a misaligned chapter ring. It's a top down shot of a Monster with a flat crystal (the 3rd and 4th Gen Monsters have a flat crystal due to the cyclops; 1st and 2nd generation had slightly domed crystals). There's no lens distortion or angle at play to create the appearance of the chapter ring being out of alignment.

Everyone knows what you're talking about in terms of chapter rings being perfectly aligned in person despite looking misaligned from some angles in photographs. The photo of the black IP or DLC coated 4th generation Monster definitely is misaligned. I agree most probably are well aligned, I own a ton of them. But there are many with badly misaligned chapter rings. Out of about 7 Seiko Divers purchased over the past 5 years I own 2 that have chapter ring alignment issues (one minor, one I had adjusted under warranty). So it definitely isn't that uncommon. I can walk down to my local Seiko dealer and find several Seiko Divers that have misaligned chapter rings without even trying hard. So yes the problem does exist. But the one in the photo has a 100% verified misaligned chapter ring. IT'S A FACT! Stop calling people boneheads!


----------



## Tanker G1

I'm coming around to the distortion theory. I saw my mustache earlier when I was looking straight at the mirror. But if I turn slightly, it starts to disappear. From a 180 degree angle, I can't see my mustache at all. Clearly mirror distortion making it seem like I don't have a mustache when I know for a fact that I do. All you uninformed boneheads need to accept that all Seiko products are perfect, just like my mustache. Stop being obtuse.


----------



## t3bkmzd

any new seiko presage models going to come out? love the prev presage blue shippo dial. gorgeous


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Tanker G1 said:


> I'm coming around to the distortion theory. I saw my mustache earlier when I was looking straight at the mirror. But if I turn slightly, it starts to disappear. From a 180 degree angle, I can't see my mustache at all. Clearly mirror distortion making it seem like I don't have a mustache when I know for a fact that I do. All you uninformed boneheads need to accept that all Seiko products are perfect, just like my mustache. Stop being obtuse.


You simply have a four dimensional mustache that is prone to disappear when viewed the wrong way in three dimensional space. I thought that was normal for green reptilian aliens like your avatar shows you to be?


----------



## JacobC

t3bkmzd said:


> any new seiko presage models going to come out? love the prev presage blue shippo dial. gorgeous


I saw one in person recently for the first time and actually liked it a bit less. It's VERY loud under the sun.


----------



## Deamin

I agree with the distortion theory.In that, if you think all monsters are aligned.Your distorted.


----------



## JoeOBrien

clyde_frog said:


> Here's an example, two computer images of Samurais from the official Seiko site, at exactly the same angle, however the chapter rings alignment is not the same on both, they don't even create perfect images of the watches.
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/uk-en/products/prospex/srpb51k1
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/uk-en/products/prospex/srpb99k1


Argument over.


----------



## konners

I think this thread really could do with some new releases..


----------



## jhanna1701

Dude, you gotta lose that blue strap. I cringe every time I see that combo. Beautiful watch though. ;-)


----------



## manofrolex

jhanna1701 said:


> Dude, you gotta lose that blue strap. I cringe every time I see that combo. Beautiful watch though. ;-)


You mean this blue one 









Or that one










I think blue and green go well together but maybe I am misled ...


----------



## Snaggletooth

YMMV

https://www.reference.com/hobbies-games/should-blue-green-never-seen-afa4f6c3ce49da1a

Blue and green should never be seen together because the colors clash. However, the saying continues that blue and green should never be seen unless there's a color between, indicating that a small separation makes the pairing OK. This old saying has kept the two colors apart in many outfits and decorating schemes over the years, but some fashion lovers have rebelled from this idea recently by pairing the colors.

On a basic color wheel, blue and green are located right next to each other, but that doesn't mean that the colors look good together from a visual perspective. If the color wheel is broken into 12 segments, any three adjacent slices can be put together to create an analogous color scheme. In this case, blue and green can be displayed beautifully together, but they have a blue-green or turquoise slice between them, and this works to visually soothe the transition between the colors.

Blue and green are certainly not considered to be complementary because complementary colors have to be located opposite each other on a color wheel. Thus, purple is complementary to green, and orange to blue.

There are similar phrases discouraging other color combinations. One such phrase is "red and green should only be seen on an Irish queen."


----------



## JoeOBrien

I'd rather see it on blue rubber than on those horrible green canvas straps everyone seems to put on it


----------



## Impulse

Time Seller said:


> clyde_frog said:
> 
> 
> 
> They intentionally show misaligned examples so all of the customers won't return their watch when it's not perfect, and many will probably just accept it's normal because they advertise them like that.
> 
> 
> 
> What a hare-brained theory.
Click to expand...

Agreed. Some of the theories here are hilarious.

When other manufacturers do it though, no one bat's an eye. Take Yema for example - in this pic, their bezel certainly seems out of alignment:

https://en.yema.com/products/yema-superman-lagoon-automatic-ymhf1557a


----------



## clyde_frog

Impulse said:


> Agreed. Some of the theories here are hilarious.
> 
> When other manufacturers do it though, no one bat's an eye. Take Yema for example - in this pic, their bezel certainly seems out of alignment:
> 
> https://en.yema.com/products/yema-superman-lagoon-automatic-ymhf1557a


Really? Even though I literally posted a picture of a Citizen right after that post?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse

clyde_frog said:


> Impulse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Some of the theories here are hilarious.
> 
> When other manufacturers do it though, no one bat's an eye. Take Yema for example - in this pic, their bezel certainly seems out of alignment:
> 
> https://en.yema.com/products/yema-superman-lagoon-automatic-ymhf1557a
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Even though I literally posted a picture of a Citizen right after that post?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You seem peeved, somewhat.

Chill.

It's just a picture of a watch.

Here, this may help:
https://www.watchuseek.com/forum.php#/topics/4997377?page=3


----------



## Seikogi

Impulse said:


> Agreed. Some of the theories here are hilarious.
> 
> When other manufacturers do it though, no one bat's an eye. Take Yema for example - in this pic, their bezel certainly seems out of alignment:
> 
> https://en.yema.com/products/yema-superman-lagoon-automatic-ymhf1557a


Actually there was a thread about this on f74 some time ago. Appears to be a manufacturing issue that got labeled as "working as intended".. but don't quote me, I am not sure.. was some time ago.


----------



## clyde_frog

Impulse said:


> You seem peeved, somewhat.
> 
> Chill.
> 
> It's just a picture of a watch.
> 
> Here, this may help:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/forum.php#/topics/4997377?page=3


Awww, poor Impulse has been proven wrong and he's upset about it, so now he has to deflect by calling me angry. Poor little Impulse.


----------



## MKN

How about less petty *****ing and more new Seiko’s?

Please start a new thread if you feel like discussing other subjects.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse

Seikogi said:


> Impulse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Some of the theories here are hilarious.
> 
> When other manufacturers do it though, no one bat's an eye. Take Yema for example - in this pic, their bezel certainly seems out of alignment:
> 
> https://en.yema.com/products/yema-superman-lagoon-automatic-ymhf1557a
> 
> 
> 
> Actually there was a thread about this on f74 some time ago. Appears to be a manufacturing issue that got labeled as "working as intended".. but don't quote me, I am not sure.. was some time ago.
Click to expand...

Yep, I recall same as well....onf17?

Similar came up in the famous "Eielson" thread (is he still on here BTW?) and the BN0151....but with second hand alignment. Citizen's CS said it was "working as intended".

My point was that other manfrs do it too, but I dont see the same furor, as with Seiko. Youtube, reddit, WUS, all seem to harp on Seikos alignment issues.

Granted there should be better QA on Seiko's part, but folks seem to hardly call out other manfrs, even when their advertising pics (or actual watches) are just as guilty.....see my Yema pic as reference.


----------



## todoroki




----------



## clyde_frog

todoroki said:


> View attachment 14344341











ftfy


----------



## Spring-Diver

MadsNilsson said:


> How about less petty *****ing and more new Seiko's?
> 
> Please start a new thread if you feel like discussing other subjects..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agreed!

Maybe I'll just delete all the nonsense to keep the thread on track..... I'm really tired of threads becoming derailed;(

Cheers 
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver

MadsNilsson said:


> How about less petty *****ing and more new Seiko's?
> 
> Please start a new thread if you feel like discussing other subjects..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agreed!

Maybe I'll just delete all the nonsense to keep the thread on track..... I'm really tired of threads becoming derailed;(

Cheers 
Shannon


----------



## Robotaz

Spring-Diver said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Maybe I'll just delete all the nonsense to keep the thread on track..... I'm really tired of threads becoming derailed;(
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


It happens. I'd just drop in and say knock it off.


----------



## huangcjz

inspectorj28 said:


> Seiko Presage SRPE13
> 
> SSA403


Oh wow, if the SRPE13 is coming in October/November, and the previously highest-numbered model that's been released so far is the SRPD45, then that means that we're probably going to have another 33 new models of watches (given that SEIKO tends to largely only use the odd numbers for model numbers) by October/November!

We know that at least the SRPD51 to SRPD77, and possibly more, are the new SKXes, of which there will be around 20 models (not all 20-odd models which will have different base number parts of the model number, e.g. there will be at least 3, the SRPD55K1 on bracelet and the SRPD55K2 on leather, the SRPD71K1 on stainless steel mesh bracelet, and the SRPD71K2 on black rubber strap, and the SRPD73K1 on stainless steel mesh bracelet, and the SRPD73K2 on black rubber strap), but that still leaves a lot of model numbers (around 15, if you minus those 3 examples from the ~20 SKXes) for a lot of other new models!

The highest so far for the SSA open heart or power reserve series is SSA399 so far, so there's also most likely going to be an SSA401 coming too, making 34 new models with 4R movements (SRP_x_: SRPD/SRPE, and SSA ranges).

Gosh, SEIKO are really releasing a lot of new watches this year, well over 50 new models just with 4R movements - we were at the end of the SRPC range just at the end of last year with the Fuyugeshikis!


----------



## AP81

AirWatch said:


> You know, I just come here to play. I didn't and still don't mean any personal offense to you. That said, as an adult as opposed to a child in a playground which I would rather feel like when here, I can't help but to call out on incessant, yes, boneheaded assertions. Even after suggesting, twice no less, you, together with everyone else, to take a bit of time to check out and compare the pics in my thread to see how the curved chapter ring, possibly in consort with crystal distortion, causes these optical illusions, not only in pics but with live visual inspections as well; you still found it necessary to come back here with even a bigger version of the one and only picture that you deem to be enough to prove your false assumption. What's more, you weren't even the one who took that picture, yet you claim to be absolutely certain about its "straight on" properties, a very difficult assessment for a small-format photographer to arrive at.
> 
> Propagating BS like this, without a willingness to make an effort to see and hear from different "angles" is nothing but an insistense on having your head firmly screwed in the sand.
> 
> Good thing the subject matter is just a watch, cause this kind of ignorant behavior does actually lead to really dangerous, sometimes life-threatening consequences as we're reminded of them pretty much on daily basis.


You can call it whatever you want, the misaligned chapter ring issue is still rampant. Not as bad on the Monsters, however you will still find monsters with alignment issues. Most of us have learned to lower our expectations with Seiko, but if you can't sight the watch before purchase, there is a high probability it will have a misaligned chapter ring.

I've owned: 
- 7 turtles, all but one were aligned. 4 fixed under warranty, 2 I fixed myself because I couldn't be bothered taking them in to get fixed.
- Jade monster. Minor misalignment, never fixed, sold the watch
- SBDX017. Slight misalignment, sold watch after a year
- SLA019. Noticeable misalignment, Seiko said within spec. Looked at getting it fixed by a third party, but the fix involves cutting the feet off the chapter ring, which I didn't want to do on such an expensive watch. Sold watch within 3 months.

I still love Seiko, but the two Marine Masters put a big dampener on Seiko for me (due to the cost of the pieces). Next Seiko I purchase will be a SBGN003 (Grand Seiko), as I don't have the time, nor patience to deal with another misaligned chapter ring.


----------



## DarthVedder

MadsNilsson said:


> How about less petty *****ing and more new Seiko's?
> 
> Please start a new thread if you feel like discussing other subjects..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That ship sailed a long time ago...

This thread is:

30% people complaining about Seiko's qc 
30% people complaining about Seiko's pricing 
25% people showing their personal purchases or watches they already own 
15% actual discussion and posts about new releases .


----------



## Degr8n8

I got 99 problems and a Seiko watch has all of them.


----------



## Seikogi

DarthVedder said:


> That ship sailed a long time ago...
> 
> This thread is:
> 
> 30% people complaining about Seiko's qc
> 30% people complaining about Seiko's pricing
> 25% people showing their personal purchases or watches they already own
> 15% actual discussion and posts about new releases .


I visit from time to time to see if something new gets released.

So far Seiko releases are:

60% L.E. and every color combination under the sun
30% Movement downgrades, part bin combinations and cyclopses
5% L.E. homages in the upper price category
5% Actually interesting stuff to me (i.e. 6L35, Solar Tunas, ... )


----------



## orian

Instead of having long threads like this one, why can’t there be new threads for each new Seiko model release. I find it very hard to find any current year’s model in long threads like this.

Instead there should be threads for each year.


----------



## Cobia

Think a few people in this thread need a taxi.....


----------



## Cobia

orian said:


> Instead of having long threads like this one, why can't there be new threads for each new Seiko model release. I find it very hard to find any current year's model in long threads like this.
> 
> Instead there should be threads for each year.


Search function my friend, theres plenty of threads on wus on just about every seiko model.


----------



## orian

Seikogi said:


> I visit from time to time to see if something new gets released.
> 
> So far Seiko releases are:
> 
> 60% L.E. and every color combination under the sun
> 30% Movement downgrades, part bin combinations and cyclopses
> 5% L.E. homages in the upper price category
> 5% Actually interesting stuff to me (i.e. 6L35, Solar Tunas, ... )


So true.


----------



## orian

Cobia said:


> Search function my friend, theres plenty of threads on wus on just about every seiko model.


Why do I need to when a thread like this was supposed to be a quick alternative.


----------



## Cobia

orian said:


> Why do I need to when a thread like this was supposed to be a quick alternative.


Hold on, you asked why ''instead of having long threads like this why cant there be threads on each individual model', i stated there is, search for them, and now youre whinging you dont want threads like the ones you asked for.
Why are you acting so entitled like the forums designed just for you? 
How hard is it to just search what you are asking for, individual threads on new models? theres plenty, you can manage that cant you?.
This thread is just guys shooting the breeze about newly released seiko, why are you complaining?
Youre not making much sense mate, just whinging for the sake of it.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

MadsNilsson said:


> How about less petty *****ing and more new Seiko's?
> 
> Please start a new thread if you feel like discussing other subjects..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


In the time it took you to type that 3 Rolex threads were closed, so I guess it could be worse.


----------



## Lotos

Cobia said:


> Hold on, you asked why ''instead of having long threads like this why cant there be threads on each individual model', i stated there is, search for them, and now youre whinging you dont want threads like the ones you asked for.
> Why are you acting so entitled like the forums designed just for you?
> How hard is it to just search what you are asking for, individual threads on new models? theres plenty, you can manage that cant you?.
> This thread is just guys shooting the breeze about newly released seiko, why are you complaining?
> Youre not making much sense mate, just whinging for the sake of it.


I think he's asking why instead of a long thread that includes all the years new models come out, why can't there be individual threads for each model's year of issue. For example:

2018 - so and so were issued.
2019 - so and so were issued, etc

If this is what he's saying, it does make some sense.


----------



## orian

Lotos said:


> I think he's asking why instead of a long thread that includes all the years new models come out, why can't there be individual threads for each model's year of issue. For example:
> 
> 2018 - so and so were issued.
> 2019 - so and so were issued, etc
> 
> If this is what he's saying, it does make some sense.


Yes, I am saying that.

Each year should have a it's own thread for new Seiko releases.

Having one thread for all the years of releases is obviously too long. How on earth is someone who wants to know, say, the releases in 2017 supposed to find them in a thread that also has lots of other years included? Is that person meant to wade through each page of a 1000 plus page thread to find 2017 releases?


----------



## valuewatchguy

orian said:


> Yes, I am saying that.
> 
> Each year should have a it's own thread for new Seiko releases.
> 
> Having one thread for all the years of releases is obviously too long. How on earth is someone who wants to know, say, the releases in 2017 supposed to find them in a thread that also has lots of other years included? Is that person meant to wade through each page of a 1000 plus page thread to find 2017 releases?


Search using model #

If you don't know the model # then you could visit the various Seiko pages per country.

If you don't want to do that just follow a seiko WRUW thread and eventually someone will buy the new release and you can just ask them the model #

Start your own Annual summary of Seiko Releases thread

Follow the key individuals on this thread that seem to have lots of pre-release info and when they post you can be notified by Tapatalk

practice Google-fu ...... lots of media sources cover new Seiko releases

Sorry that's the only suggestions I have for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedd

I like this thread's content and format, but It's an easy target for trolls because of the high audience and engagement. 

Even if people aren't intentionally trolling, they still like the outreach their whines get.


----------



## orian

valuewatchguy said:


> Search using model #
> 
> If you don't know the model # then you could visit the various Seiko pages per country.
> 
> If you don't want to do that just follow a seiko WRUW thread and eventually someone will buy the new release and you can just ask them the model #
> 
> Start your own Annual summary of Seiko Releases thread
> 
> Follow the key individuals on this thread that seem to have lots of pre-release info and when they post you can be notified by Tapatalk
> 
> practice Google-fu ...... lots of media sources cover new Seiko releases
> 
> Sorry that's the only suggestions I have for you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. That's good advice but I'm not looking for a particular year's model. I'm just interested in knowing the range of new model that come out each year in case I like one and want to buy it.

Having individual threads dedicated to each year's new models (rather than lumping all the year's models into one thread) would be handy for me and presumably many others.

I'm sorry if this suggestion sounds like trolling to some people here, but it is a genuine query.


----------



## Cobia

orian said:


> Thanks. That's good advice but I'm not looking for a particular year's model. I'm just interested in knowing the range of new model that come out each year in case I like one and want to buy it.
> 
> Having individual threads dedicated to each year's new models (rather than lumping all the year's models into one thread) would be handy for me and presumably many others.
> 
> I'm sorry if this suggestion sounds like trolling to some people here, but it is a genuine query.


My apologies if i misread your original post.


----------



## hedd

orian said:


> Thanks. That's good advice but I'm not looking for a particular year's model. I'm just interested in knowing the range of new model that come out each year in case I like one and want to buy it.
> 
> Having individual threads dedicated to each year's new models (rather than lumping all the year's models into one thread) would be handy for me and presumably many others.
> 
> I'm sorry if this suggestion sounds like trolling to some people here, but it is a genuine query.


My post wasn't directed at you. Just explaining why there is so much noise and empty useless pages.


----------



## askew

In general I think there should be a page limit on threads. Just my opinion. No offence intended.


----------



## orian

Cobia said:


> My apologies if i misread your original post.


That's ok.


----------



## orian

hedd said:


> My post wasn't directed at you. Just explaining why there is so much noise and empty useless pages.


Ok, no problem.


----------



## mi6_

Oh look a BRAND NEW 4th gen Seiko Monster with chapter ring misalignment direct from Seiko USA. Proof that it both exists and is widespread.

Or is it just the angle making it look misaligned? Maybe I need to adjust my monitors' video settings?


----------



## mconlonx

Came to check out Seiko new releases. Had to go back 7 pages to find one. Leaving now...


----------



## Engels

mconlonx said:


> Came to check out Seiko new releases. Had to go back 7 pages to find one. Leaving now...


That sort of thing is probably what prompted Orian's suggestion. Which I for one think is a good idea. We need "new watch release" threads that are for information only with no diversions.


----------



## yonsson

Tanker G1 said:


> The chapter ring on the watch pictured is not lined up at 12 o'clock. It's not crystal distortion or an optical illusion. Doubling down with 'everybody look at my watch for the truth' doesn't change that. Why can't you figure out that no one is discussing your watch? The condescending nature of your posts, while maintaining that you don't see what everyone else sees in that picture, is the real BS.


99% of the time, SEIKO uses prototypes for marketing photographs, the prototypes usually don't have a movement and they are sometimes misaligned and have flaws like dirty hands and so on. I don't think they think we see stuff like that.


----------



## yonsson

On another note, my SBGX335 is still on the wrist after almost 4 weeks of ownership. Best SEIKO diver's watch ever made! I'm bailing on the LX Landmaster, can't bring myself to pay more for the LX than for this GS.


----------



## kamonjj

yonsson said:


> On another note, my SBGX335 is still on the wrist after almost 4 weeks of ownership. Best SEIKO diver's watch ever made! I'm bailing on the LX Landmaster, can't bring myself to pay more for the LX than for this GS.


Best ever? Bold statement, but I like it!


----------



## valuewatchguy

orian said:


> Thanks. That's good advice but I'm not looking for a particular year's model. I'm just interested in knowing the range of new model that come out each year in case I like one and want to buy it.
> 
> Having individual threads dedicated to each year's new models (rather than lumping all the year's models into one thread) would be handy for me and presumably many others.
> 
> I'm sorry if this suggestion sounds like trolling to some people here, but it is a genuine query.


A lot of threads do get created for specific models. The most popular models tend to get the most activity on those threads as well.

But SEiko has such a huge portfolio it would be impractical to have threads for all their new releases. Also there is so much overlap between models that the discussion is often diluted even in those specific threads.

And personally I like having all of the new releases on one thread, even with some additional chatter from time to time. I tend to flip forward till I see a picture of something that I like and then focusing on reading the text.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

kamonjj said:


> Best ever? Bold statement, but I like it!


Consider the source stating that too, and it should carry some weight indeed!

Personally I'm still hoping for a smaller spring drive or mechanical, though I'd love to own one of the 9F's...


----------



## Tanker G1

yonsson said:


> 99% of the time, SEIKO uses prototypes for marketing photographs, the prototypes usually don't have a movement and they are sometimes misaligned and have flaws like dirty hands and so on. I don't think they think we see stuff like that.


Understood. The misalignment in marketing photos wouldn't be a point of discussion if the actual watches didn't have similar issues. In other words, customers disappointed with Seiko's QC are just waiting to point fingers and say, "See, even their marketing pics are jacked up." My first few Seiko's were perfect leaving me scratching my head at the alignment discussions. Once I started getting some though, it was and continues to be frustrating. I had to return two SBDC053 because I refused to accept anything less than perfect alignment on a $600 watch. I ended up buying a used one because the pics were of the actual watch. Until they clean up their QC, I think that's where I'll be staying - buying used to reference pics of the actual watch or at least navigating to painless return policies.


----------



## kamonjj

ahonobaka said:


> Consider the source stating that too, and it should carry some weight indeed!
> 
> Personally I'm still hoping for a smaller spring drive or mechanical, though I'd love to own one of the 9F's...


I agree 100%! On all counts


----------



## yonsson

kamonjj said:


> Best ever? Bold statement, but I like it!


Best "modern" diver then. The 6159-7000/7001 and the 6105-8000 are still my favorites.


----------



## kamonjj

yonsson said:


> Best "modern" diver then. The 6159-7000/7001 and the 6105-8000 are still my favorites.


What makes the sbgx337 the best modern for you?


----------



## yonsson

kamonjj said:


> What makes the sbgx337 the best modern for you?


Size is perfect, love the case, crown at the right position, bezel font works great. The best movement ever and a good price. All I'm missing is the SBGH255 bracelet (and a better clasp if course), Dispite the bracelet, it works great both on rubber and bracelet.


----------



## kamonjj

yonsson said:


> Size is perfect, love the case, crown at the right position, bezel font works great. The best movement ever and a good price. All I'm missing is the SBGH255 bracelet (and a better clasp if course), Dispite the bracelet, it works great both on rubber and bracelet.


I agree. It's a great piece. For me, all Seiko needs to do is upgrade the clasp. They did it for the astron. Why not for the rest?


----------



## TheJubs

ahonobaka said:


> Consider the source stating that too, and it should carry some weight indeed!
> 
> Personally I'm still hoping for a smaller spring drive or mechanical, though I'd love to own one of the 9F's...


Pray for next year. They have yet to make a GS diver that utilizes their line of 9S61-68 auto movements, so maybe at Basel 2020 they'll introduce a new family of divers with these calibers that are hopefully smaller and just as thin as their 9F divers.


----------



## nupicasso

yonsson said:


> Size is perfect, love the case, crown at the right position, bezel font works great. The best movement ever and a good price. All I'm missing is the SBGH255 bracelet (and a better clasp if course), Dispite the bracelet, it works great both on rubber and bracelet.


I'm coming close to pulling the trigger on this (thanks to all your Instagram photos). The clasp is the one thing that causes reluctance. I have 6 3/4 inch wrists. Don't mind the case size, but that clasp would need to line up perfectly on the backside of my wrist to be comfortable because of its length. Any advice?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

nupicasso said:


> I'm coming close to pulling the trigger on this (thanks to all your Instagram photos). The clasp is the one thing that causes reluctance. I have 6 3/4 inch wrists. Don't mind the case size, but that clasp would need to line up perfectly on the backside of my wrist to be comfortable because of its length. Any advice?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a 6.3-6.5 in wrist and never had a problem getting that clasp to sit centered. I've had the same one on different models.


----------



## georgefl74

TheJubs said:


> Pray for next year. They have yet to make a GS diver that utilizes their line of 9S61-68 auto movements, so maybe at Basel 2020 they'll introduce a new family of divers with these calibers that are hopefully smaller and just as thin as their 9F divers.


Don't think movement thickness has anything to do with the dimensions of the GS divers. They have much larger cases than necessity calls for.

In fact since cases are so large anyway I'd expect them to fit a larger battery in the quartz divers and not have to change batteries every two years.


----------



## kamonjj

georgefl74 said:


> Don't think movement thickness has anything to do with the dimensions of the GS divers. They have much larger cases than necessity calls for.
> 
> In fact since cases are so large anyway I'd expect them to fit a larger battery in the quartz divers and not have to change batteries every two years.


I thought the battery change interval was 3 years? Also, I know of 9f owners who are on original battery after much longer than that. I've heard of 4-5 years for some. That seems pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## valuewatchguy

kamonjj said:


> I thought the battery change interval was 3 years? Also, I know of 9f owners who are on original battery after much longer than that. I've heard of 4-5 years for some. That seems pretty reasonable to me.


That would be nice but my local AD is finding 2.5 to 3.5 years is typical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

nupicasso said:


> I'm coming close to pulling the trigger on this (thanks to all your Instagram photos). The clasp is the one thing that causes reluctance. I have 6 3/4 inch wrists. Don't mind the case size, but that clasp would need to line up perfectly on the backside of my wrist to be comfortable because of its length. Any advice?


Clasps are very easy to swap. If you don't like the mm300-style clasp, then you can always swap it for a Strapcode clasp. I just deal with the original clasp. It's poor for the price but I'm used to them.


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> Best SEIKO diver's watch ever made!


On that statement......order placed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveNC

valuewatchguy said:


> On that statement......order placed!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD

kamonjj said:


> I agree. It's a great piece. For me, all Seiko needs to do is upgrade the clasp. They did it for the astron. Why not for the rest?


Hopefully the clasp makes its way to all GS watches. I believe it's on a few of the new LX models. The GS clasps are way overdue for an update.


----------



## ahonobaka

I'd give it a year or two on the clasps based on what yonsson reported when he asked about it ("It'd take two years to develop").

BTW, 2020 is Grand Seiko's 60th anniversary. Maybe we'll see a huge blowout in new models or upgrades then?


----------



## yonsson

ahonobaka said:


> I'd give it a year or two on the clasps based on what yonsson reported when he asked about it ("It'd take two years to develop").
> 
> BTW, 2020 is Grand Seiko's 60th anniversary. Maybe we'll see a huge blowout in new models or upgrades then?


The developer I talked to said we will need to wait 2-3 years. 
There will be a rush for these clasps when they finally come out. Every GS owner will want to upgrade.


----------



## ahonobaka

^I was hoping there was implied subtraction of one year when you originally brought it up, but when stated like that it seems it'll indeed be a full 2-3 years. I want to assume that's the same timeline for the new diver (if it's even coming at this point), but I think I'm done attempting to read Seiko/GS intentions lol


----------



## valuewatchguy

ahonobaka said:


> ^I was hoping there was implied subtraction of one year when you originally brought it up, but when stated like that it seems it'll indeed be a full 2-3 years. I want to assume that's the same timeline for the new diver (if it's even coming at this point), but I think I'm done attempting to read Seiko/GS intentions lol


To really read their intentions you probably need to understand their motivations first......I know they don't think the way my GenX western mindset thinks.... so I have no hope of figuring them out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere

I'm very close to picking up an SBGX337 (blue dial GS quartz) thanks to Mr. "Best Seiko diver ever."

I can't ignore a comment of that caliber from a user of that caliber.

Not the best timing as I did go for the SBDX031 as well a couple weeks back, but when is the timing ever good?


----------



## nupicasso

Memento Vivere said:


> I'm very close to picking up an SBGX337 (blue dial GS quartz) thanks to Mr. "Best Seiko diver ever."
> 
> I can't ignore a comment of that caliber from a user of that caliber.
> 
> Not the best timing as I did go for the SBDX031 as well a couple weeks back, but when is the timing ever good?


Lol. I'm in the same boat... wanting to pick up that blue dialed beauty as well.  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

yonsson said:


> The developer I talked to said we will need to wait 2-3 years.
> There will be a rush for these clasps when they finally come out. Every GS owner will want to upgrade.


I actually called Seiko to see if I could buy the astron clasp and it was on backorder with no time table as to when it would be available again. I was gonna see if I could mount it on a GS


----------



## valuewatchguy

What is the lug width of the SBGx335/337 and what does the bracelet taper to at the clasp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

yonsson, what have you created!

FWIW, I'd opt for the blue too LOL

...but I'm still waiting on my 9F GMT to deliver so no new watches for me!


----------



## Memento Vivere

337 on the way.

Time to sell some stuff. Summer is a dangerous time for a Seiko fanboy.

On the bright side, I think I’m single handedly paying Seiya’s bills this month.


----------



## Memento Vivere

Sorry for duplicate post


----------



## Semper Jeep

It's probably s good thing that I cannot decide between the 335 or the 337 otherwise I'd probably have ordered one already thanks in no small part to this thread.


----------



## nupicasso

yonsson said:


> Clasps are very easy to swap. If you don't like the mm300-style clasp, then you can always swap it for a Strapcode clasp. I just deal with the original clasp. It's poor for the price but I'm used to them.


Is it possible to only have 4 links (including the one attached to the clasp) on the 6 o'clock side?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## London006

Katakuri17 said:


> Now if they would give me a red sunburst dial like that on an affordable like a Seiko 5.


Get this one...


----------



## backarelli

London006 said:


> Get this one...
> 
> View attachment 14360135


...and I get this one 









Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## dt75

backarelli said:


> Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


You have a Nexus 7??? That's basically vintage tech now!


----------



## Lowrota

Snaggletooth said:


> YMMV
> 
> https://www.reference.com/hobbies-games/should-blue-green-never-seen-afa4f6c3ce49da1a
> 
> Blue and green should never be seen together because the colors clash. However, the saying continues that blue and green should never be seen unless there's a color between, indicating that a small separation makes the pairing OK. This old saying has kept the two colors apart in many outfits and decorating schemes over the years, but some fashion lovers have rebelled from this idea recently by pairing the colors.
> 
> On a basic color wheel, blue and green are located right next to each other, but that doesn't mean that the colors look good together from a visual perspective. If the color wheel is broken into 12 segments, any three adjacent slices can be put together to create an analogous color scheme. In this case, blue and green can be displayed beautifully together, but they have a blue-green or turquoise slice between them, and this works to visually soothe the transition between the colors.
> 
> Blue and green are certainly not considered to be complementary because complementary colors have to be located opposite each other on a color wheel. Thus, purple is complementary to green, and orange to blue.
> 
> There are similar phrases discouraging other color combinations. One such phrase is "red and green should only be seen on an Irish queen."


Old wives tales and sayings shouldn't always be believed. I prefer to rely on the idea that if it's seen in nature, it works. Think blue flower, green leaves. Blue and green can work fine, but on watches it is usually a no no.

Seiko new releases i'm excited about are the new blue dial monster and black 62MAS reissue SBDC085 with neon yellow minute hand. Oh and this tactical looking SNE543P1:


----------



## Tanker G1

The yellow minute hand ruins it for me. If it matched the hour hand, I'd be getting one, no question.


----------



## georgefl74

Lowrota said:


> Old wives tales and sayings shouldn't always be believed. I prefer to rely on the idea that if it's seen in nature, it works. Think blue flower, green leaves. Blue and green can work fine, but on watches it is usually a no no.
> 
> Seiko new releases i'm excited about are the new blue dial monster and black 62MAS reissue SBDC085 with neon yellow minute hand. Oh and this tactical looking SNE543P1:


The Solar's handset looks really good.


----------



## backarelli

dt75 said:


> You have a Nexus 7??? That's basically vintage tech now!


hahahah he is, but i can't find him an adequate replacement. He still works as Doxa! 

Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

View attachment wwhy seiko.jpg


@@, srpd46, I type wrong ( srpd48)


----------



## clyde_frog

So wait, they've made a limited edition version of a watch, and it is the exact same as a non-limited model except it has a bracelet? :-x The even funnier thing is that means they're basically charging $250 for that bracelet lmao.


----------



## harrisc

SRPD46K1

Same version?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrisc

Just pre-ordered. I had the ninja turtle. The PVD case looks good with gold markings. Arriving mid August. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact

Don't care for the "gold but actually it's more yellow" that the turtle seems to like using.
Needs a better gold color. For that reason I never really liked my SRP775 too much and sold it.


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

any news on the leaked 150m seiko 5 / skx models that were rumoured to release this month?


----------



## Lowrota

Tanker G1 said:


> The yellow minute hand ruins it for me. If it matched the hour hand, I'd be getting one, no question.


I felt the same when I first saw it. Part of me still thinks it would be a huge eyesore for eternity, but I like the idea of having the minutes just outrageously obvious. Biggest thing holding me back is the concern that I like it too much and all other nicely / normal coloured minute hands pale in comparison.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tanker G1 said:


> The yellow minute hand ruins it for me. If it matched the hour hand, I'd be getting one, no question.


It could be a relatively inexpensive modification using real OEM parts if you wanted to

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus

Keep_Scrolling said:


> any news on the leaked 150m seiko 5 / skx models that were rumoured to release this month?


This


----------



## timetellinnoob

clyde_frog said:


> So wait, they've made a limited edition version of a watch, and it is the exact same as a non-limited model except it has a bracelet? :-x The even funnier thing is that means they're basically charging $250 for that bracelet lmao.


didn't they do this with the 'new' orange samurai? hype it up with a bunch of tweets, then a month later offer the same thing with a different band as an 'amazon exclusive'?


----------



## aclaz

LX Line SNR031J Black Titan









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## aks12r

Just my opinion and not to detract from the ownership of a fantastics quality watch; the black LX looks huge from any angle to me, which is odd because traditionally things are coloured in black to decieve the eye into slimming the object visually. In the instance of the black LX I believe it does the opposite, down to the alternating finishes of brushed and gloss under the colour way, the brain over compensates for the thickness. The opposite is also true of the mm300 which looks thinner because of the alternating finishes which are not intended to be deceiving to the eye. No doubt the black LX is a fantastic quality watch but in my mind Seiko missed a trick there by using so many finishes under the black...

But that oversized crown... :-x


----------



## aclaz

aks12r said:


> Just my opinion and not to detract from the ownership of a fantastics quality watch; the black LX looks huge from any angle to me, which is odd because traditionally things are coloured in black to decieve the eye into slimming the object visually. In the instance of the black LX I believe it does the opposite, down to the alternating finishes of brushed and gloss under the colour way, the brain over compensates for the thickness. The opposite is also true of the mm300 which looks thinner because of the alternating finishes which are not intended to be deceiving to the eye. No doubt the black LX is a fantastic quality watch but in my mind Seiko missed a trick there by using so many finishes under the black...
> 
> But that oversized crown... :-x


As the designer Ken Okuyama puts it, "I aimed for a watch with a great presence that can be seen from 5 metres away."

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## konners

aclaz said:


> As the designer Ken Okuyama puts it, "I aimed for a watch with a great presence that can be seen from 5 metres away."
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


I don't think you or anyone else will have a problem with that! It does look great.:-!


----------



## mattmartin

22mm @ case; 18mm @ clasp. I'm approaching the 3 month mark with my 335 on wrist and I still love it.



valuewatchguy said:


> What is the lug width of the SBGx335/337 and what does the bracelet taper to at the clasp?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aks12r

aclaz said:


> As the designer Ken Okuyama puts it, "I aimed for a watch with a great presence that can be seen from 5 metres away."
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


It's already been done better ;-)


----------



## valuewatchguy

mattmartin said:


> 22mm @ case; 18mm @ clasp. I'm approaching the 3 month mark with my 335 on wrist and I still love it.


Thank you! I received a shipping notice! Japan EMS hurry.....,,USPS don't screw this up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aclaz

Let there be light the LX SEA SNR029J1









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal

aclaz said:


> Let there be light the LX SEA SNR029J1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


Looks great. How is the bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrisc

Keen on this model. How is the finishing as compared to GS?


----------



## ahonobaka

Stricly all opinion and personal preference here, and of course should not detract from the enjoyment others get from the watches, but I tend to agree that the Prospex LX are not for me, 100% due to their size (and lug width). It's probably terrible of me to say as well, but I hope they tank/do poorly so that Seiko gets the message (or at least, my message lol) that watches should not be that thick, and that a good portion of the enthusiast market is trending smaller. It was a bit of a slap in the face to me when I saw them at Basel to the point I almost sold off all my Seiko divers and turned Rolex lol. Yes, Seiko divers are big, that's their thing, but I believe there can be a balance between sheer size and elegance, even as a tool, that I'm not getting here with the LX. Sure, they are polished well, dial details are so excellent they near/rival GS, and the 6159 case shape is legendary, but gah!

The beauty of the MM300 is that despite it's size, there are constraints (like the lug width) that make it _appear_ and wear smaller. My only hope is that Seiko get some constructive feedback and start to re-think their approach to size.


----------



## Memento Vivere

Dial is tremendous as anticipated!

It does wear a bit larger than I had hoped, it has a very wide and boxy case that feels a bit larger than its dimensions suggest, and that may be my one hang up. I was definitely hoping that this would wear on the smaller side.

I may need to have this one on the wrist for a while to determine if it's a keeper for me personally. I have too many watches as is and I would need to make some flips to keep it.


----------



## rcorreale

aclaz said:


> Let there be light the LX SEA SNR029J1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


Not lacking wrist presence, that's for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Memento Vivere said:


> View attachment 14368641
> 
> 
> View attachment 14368675
> 
> 
> *It does wear a bit larger than I had hoped, it has a very wide and boxy case that feels a bit larger than its dimensions suggest, and that may be my one hang up. I was definitely hoping that this would wear on the smaller side.
> *
> I may need to have this one on the wrist for a while to determine if it's a keeper for me personally. _I have too many watches as is and I would need to make some flips to keep it._


I'm in the same boat. I have a 7.25 wrist, if I might as how about your wrist? I really need this one to not wear big. I was all ready to put my MM300 up for sale for this one. That might have to have the pause button pushed on that strategy. But this one has a case that reminds me of the Samurai with very simialr dimensions and that one actually felt smaller than a turtle to me.

I guess I'll find out soon enough.



> Dispatch from outward office of exchange


Whatever that means....I guess that means its left Tokyo?


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> What is the lug width of the SBGx335/337 and what does the bracelet taper to at the clasp?


22/18mm.


----------



## yonsson

nupicasso said:


> Is it possible to only have 4 links (including the one attached to the clasp) on the 6 o'clock side?


4 + the final piece that attaches to the clasp is minimum, so it's more like 4,5 in total.


----------



## Memento Vivere

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm in the same boat. I have a 7.25 wrist, if I might as how about your wrist? I really need this one to not wear big. I was all ready to put my MM300 up for sale for this one. That might have to have the pause button pushed on that strategy. But this one has a case that reminds me of the Samurai with very simialr dimensions and that one actually felt smaller than a turtle to me.
> 
> I guess I'll find out soon enough.
> 
> Whatever that means....I guess that means its left Tokyo?


IMO it definitely wears larger than a MM300 in length and width, but not height. With that said, I prefer how the MM300 wears between the two, honestly. I'm something of a super fan of the MM300 though and I think it's one of the best watches Seiko has made, and I mostly learned to love its quirks. The 337 sits very flat and wide, almost like a rectangular plate on the wrist.

My wrist fluctuates around 7 to 7.15 ish.

No getting around that it too is a big watch. I have a feeling the old SBGX115/7 wore smaller and more compact than this new replacement line.

With that said, it's striking and beautiful. The case angles are very good, but it does lend a boxy sort of appearance that may not be everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## yonsson

Memento Vivere said:


> IMO it definitely wears larger than a MM300 in length and width, but not height. With that said, I prefer how the MM300 wears between the two, honestly. I'm something of a super fan of the MM300 though and I think it's one of the best watches Seiko has made, and I mostly learned to love its quirks. The 337 sits very flat and wide, almost like a rectangular plate on the wrist.
> 
> My wrist fluctuates around 7 to 7.15 ish.
> 
> No getting around that it too is a big watch. I have a feeling the old SBGX115/7 wore smaller and more compact than this new replacement line.
> 
> With that said, it's striking and beautiful. The case angles are very good, but it does lend a boxy sort of appearance that may not be everyone's cup of tea.


It's the blocky looks, not the lack of wearability that strikes you at first! I have owned the 117, mm300, sumo and so on and the 335 wears better than all the others imho. The crown guard on the 117 is a little annoying and the mm300 is too top heavy, especially with the too thin and too light bracelet. I'd say the 335 wears like a Sumo, but then people would go crazy about the 20mm vs 22mm bracelet.

I actually prefer 22mm, it makes the bracelet taper more which results in wearability and there are a lot more strap options available. Try putting it on a rubber, it's very heavy on the bracelet. I've been wearing mine on a rubber most of the time but switched to the bracelet a few weeks ago and forced myself to get used to the weight with the bracelet on. Now I love it on the bracelet.


----------



## aclaz

harrisc said:


> Keen on this model. How is the finishing as compared to GS?


sorry, I don't own a GS all I can say is that the finishing on its Bright Titanium case is superb, seems to attract light and bounces off from all the different angular facets like a mirror.

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

ahonobaka said:


> I tend to agree that the Prospex LX are not for me, 100% due to their size (and lug width). It's probably terrible of me to say as well, but I hope they tank/do poorly so that Seiko gets the message (or at least, my message lol) that watches should not be that thick, and that a good portion of the enthusiast market is trending smaller. [...] My only hope is that Seiko get some constructive feedback and start to re-think their approach to size.


Not just size, but also what appears to be a religious adherence to 'tool watch' features despite the fact that most owners are never going use these watches for their intended purpose. In this case I'm looking at the crown in particular. I imagine the reasoning for it being so prominent is so you can operate it while wearing diving gloves or something. It's like their silicon straps being long so they can go over a wetsuit sleeve; it might actually be useful for that purpose, but it's just an annoyance to most people. You can argue that Seiko designs their dive watches as 'professional tools', but everybody knows that 95% of them will never be in an aquatic situation beyond a swimming pool.


----------



## aclaz

ahonobaka said:


> Stricly all opinion and personal preference here, and of course should not detract from the enjoyment others get from the watches, but I tend to agree that the Prospex LX are not for me, 100% due to their size (and lug width). It's probably terrible of me to say as well, but I hope they tank/do poorly so that Seiko gets the message (or at least, my message lol) that watches should not be that thick, and that a good portion of the enthusiast market is trending smaller. It was a bit of a slap in the face to me when I saw them at Basel to the point I almost sold off all my Seiko divers and turned Rolex lol. Yes, Seiko divers are big, that's their thing, but I believe there can be a balance between sheer size and elegance, even as a tool, that I'm not getting here with the LX. Sure, they are polished well, dial details are so excellent they near/rival GS, and the 6159 case shape is legendary, but gah!
> 
> The beauty of the MM300 is that despite it's size, there are constraints (like the lug width) that make it _appear_ and wear smaller. My only hope is that Seiko get some constructive feedback and start to re-think their approach to size.


I really don't get all the hype that the LX sea is humongous without even trying it on their wrists

SLA021 50.5 x 44.3 x 15.4mm
SNR029 50.9 x 44.8 x 15.7mm

SLA021 222g w 20mm lug width
SNR029 155g w 22mm lug width

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## aclaz

jsohal said:


> Looks great. How is the bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the polishing and 'feel' are much, much better than the MM300. Though it's bright titanium it 'out-shines' its SS counterpart.









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

Wow that thing has wrist presence indeed. You’d have to be a body builder with 8” wrist to wear that thing and not look ridiculous. It’s like a classy Invicta on steroids. Scale it down to 40mm and you might have a winner. Bigger does not equal better.


----------



## ahonobaka

aclaz said:


> I really don't get all the hype that the LX sea is humongous without even trying it on their wrists
> 
> SLA021 50.5 x 44.3 x 15.4mm
> SNR029 50.9 x 44.8 x 15.7mm
> 
> SLA021 222g w 20mm lug width
> SNR029 155g w 22mm lug width


No doubt a watch needs to be tried on before judging, measurements are not enough. Unfortunately it's still too tall for me having done so, but again, personal preference!


----------



## Impulse

ahonobaka said:


> No doubt a watch needs to be tried on before judging, measurements are not enough. Unfortunately it's still too tall for me having done so, but again, personal preference!


Measurements truly are only part of the story. Remember when the "MM200" first came out - some members balked at the >44mm case? Only to realise it wears more like a long-lugged 42mm?

On a side note, I like the crown on those LX watches (Dive).


----------



## Memento Vivere

yonsson said:


> It's the blocky looks, not the lack of wearability that strikes you at first! I have owned the 117, mm300, sumo and so on and the 335 wears better than all the others imho. The crown guard on the 117 is a little annoying and the mm300 is too top heavy, especially with the too thin and too light bracelet. I'd say the 335 wears like a Sumo, but then people would go crazy about the 20mm vs 22mm bracelet.
> 
> I actually prefer 22mm, it makes the bracelet taper more which results in wearability and there are a lot more strap options available. Try putting it on a rubber, it's very heavy on the bracelet. I've been wearing mine on a rubber most of the time but switched to the bracelet a few weeks ago and forced myself to get used to the weight with the bracelet on. Now I love it on the bracelet.


Yeah I didn't want to come across like I'm being down on it, if I didn't already own an SBGA031 I wouldn't mind the size as much. I was sort of hoping the SBGX33x line would simply wear smaller so I'd have a good small GS diver option. Short of that, it's spectacular. The dial is a mesmerizing, deep shade of blue that really works with the yellow accents. And I really dig the non-polished bracelet contrasting with the zaratsu polished case; the SBGA031 can almost look insanely blingy on its bracelet due to the extra bracelet polishing. It's very likely I end up keeping and cherishing this piece, the more I look at it the more my initial reservation is fading away. I would definitely encourage anyone interested to check it out for themselves.

I'm weird Yonsson, I actually adore how the MM300 wears on its bracelet - top heaviness and all. I like the 20mm lugs, I love the beveled underside of the case reducing the profile (the lack of which on the 337 is one of the things that makes it wear larger IMO), and I love the relatively small dial by comparison to other 43-44mm divers. It's a big diver that somehow manages to wear small (just not in terms of height, which I've learned to accept).

I think we can all agree, however, that Seiko is going to make a _killing_ if and when they start releasing high end 40-42mm dive watches.


----------



## Memento Vivere




----------



## manofrolex

aclaz said:


> LX Line SNR031J Black Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


It looks nice but it also looks really thick ...what's the height for that puppy ?


----------



## Palo

New seiko 5

http://https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/news/20190807-50002270216


----------



## Palo

New seiko 5

http://https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/news/20190807-50002270216


----------



## mefuzzy

The "inadvertently will be called" SKX replacement is launched officially.


----------



## yonsson

Memento Vivere said:


> Yeah I didn't want to come across like I'm being down on it, if I didn't already own an SBGA031 I wouldn't mind the size as much. I was sort of hoping the SBGX33x line would simply wear smaller so I'd have a good small GS diver option. Short of that, it's spectacular. The dial is a mesmerizing, deep shade of blue that really works with the yellow accents. And I really dig the non-polished bracelet contrasting with the zaratsu polished case; the SBGA031 can almost look insanely blingy on its bracelet due to the extra bracelet polishing. It's very likely I end up keeping and cherishing this piece, the more I look at it the more my initial reservation is fading away. I would definitely encourage anyone interested to check it out for themselves.
> 
> I'm weird Yonsson, I actually adore how the MM300 wears on its bracelet - top heaviness and all. I like the 20mm lugs, I love the beveled underside of the case reducing the profile (the lack of which on the 337 is one of the things that makes it wear larger IMO), and I love the relatively small dial by comparison to other 43-44mm divers. It's a big diver that somehow manages to wear small (just not in terms of height, which I've learned to accept).
> 
> I think we can all agree, however, that Seiko is going to make a _killing_ if and when they start releasing high end 40-42mm dive watches.


Since you are comparing it to the 031, all you say makes perfect sense. Titanium makes a world of difference, just check the SBGA029 vs 31. The 029 is way too heavy and big for me, the 031 wears fantastic. When used to titanium, it's hard to switch back to steel.


----------



## blaster99

These look great. I especially like the "Sense" one with the textured dial. Wonder what they'll be priced at. I think the 5 shield replacement logo looks great. I usually like the old school "Automatic" script though I do think they could have modernized that with a more updated font since these are a new generation.

They should do a re-issue of the first ever Seiko 5 Sports watch from 1968 that they mention.









There's some other funky color combos:









And thank goodness an orange dial:


----------



## mefuzzy

Is ... is that pink lume hands?


----------



## JoeOBrien

blaster99 said:


> They should do a re-issue of the first ever Seiko 5 Sports watch from 1968 that they mention.


First thing I thought when I saw that. They'd probably put the new logo on it though, which would ruin it for me. They should try doing a straight, faithful reissue of something at the lower end. Like they almost did with those quartz SUS models.


----------



## konners

JoeOBrien said:


> First thing I thought when I saw that. They'd probably put the new logo on it though, which would ruin it for me. They should try doing a straight, faithful reissue of something at the lower end. Like they almost did with those quartz SUS models.


Exactly the same thing I thought when I came to the first Seiko 5.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

blaster99 said:


> These look great. I especially like the "Sense" one with the textured dial. Wonder what they'll be priced at. I think the 5 shield replacement logo looks great. I usually like the old school "Automatic" script though I do think they could have modernized that with a more updated font since these are a new generation.
> 
> They should do a re-issue of the first ever Seiko 5 Sports watch from 1968 that they mention.
> 
> View attachment 14370445
> 
> 
> There's some other funky color combos:
> 
> View attachment 14370447
> 
> 
> And thank goodness an orange dial:
> 
> View attachment 14370449


They're not really for me, but they're not bad looking at all. I could see myself maybe picking one up as a fun beater. The only reason they've received hate and vitriol is because of they're status as the replacement for the venerable SKX. If it wasn't for that, I think there'd more positive responses (although I'll confess the marketing drivel and hipster pics are just garbage).


----------



## JacobC

mefuzzy said:


> Is ... is that pink lume hands?


Yeah bro all the kids love pink

Instagram: open_escapement


----------



## Xhantos

JoeOBrien said:


> First thing I thought when I saw that. They'd probably put the new logo on it though, which would ruin it for me. They should try doing a straight, faithful reissue of something at the lower end. Like they almost did with those quartz SUS models.


For me, reverse lollipop seconds hand will ruin it, and it seems their designers love that very much. A faithful reissue will be something I'd immediately get (if possible).


----------



## mefuzzy

JacobC said:


> Yeah bro all the kids love pink
> 
> Instagram: open_escapement


Hell yeah brother...

Follow me on IG @jimmy.tjv


----------



## hedd

That blue one doesn't look half bad.


----------



## Gonkl

Just wish they retained the screw down crown. So many possibilities, will inevitably get one I'm sure.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Xhantos said:


> For me, reverse lollipop seconds hand will ruin it, and it seems their designers love that very much. A faithful reissue will be something I'd immediately get (if possible).


That's the second thing I thought - the lollipop is cool 

On their divers at least, I wondered if the reason for the counterweight lollipop was that in darkness, the seconds would be more difficult to register at a glance when the lollipop is passing over the other lume plots, so you'd potentially lose easy visibility of it every five seconds. Being on the other end of the seconds hand, you can always see it moving around the middle of the dial except maybe when it passes over the hands. I'd still prefer it on the tip, but I wonder if that's the reason (of course the fix for that would be having the lollipop a little way down the seconds hand like on that Seiko 5, but depending on the size of the dial or the size of the lume plots, that wouldn't always work).


----------



## huangcjz

mefuzzy said:


> Is ... is that pink lume hands?





JacobC said:


> Yeah bro all the kids love pink


I'm pretty sure that it's the colour of the orange dial partially showing through the lume, which is translucent/not fully opaque. I've seen it on other colour dials before, but it doesn't usually show up as strongly as that, as the dial isn't usually such a strong, bright colour.


----------



## Gonkl

I wonder how this lume is gonna work out. Got it any blacker?


----------



## ScottsGT

Mr.Jones82 said:


> They're not really for me, but they're not bad looking at all. I could see myself maybe picking one up as a fun beater. The only reason they've received hate and vitriol is because of they're status as the replacement for the venerable SKX. If it wasn't for that, I think there'd more positive responses (*although I'll confess the marketing drivel and hipster pics are just garbage*).


Still trying to figure out why they are marketing to the Apple watch wearing crowd. Kudos if they can grab some of that market share, but I don't think it's going to happen. Of course I do know of one hipster that was on an automotive TV show that bragged about his Rolex all the time.


----------



## georgefl74

aclaz said:


> the polishing and 'feel' are much, much better than the MM300. Though it's bright titanium it 'out-shines' its SS counterpart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


This looks like the best bracelet Seiko ever made, period.

Thanks for all the photos. Enjoy your killer new watch.


----------



## Alimamy

So we can officially talk about the new SKX! Should I honor the SKX0007 and buy one before they start disappearing? I went Orient when I started buying watches, and then ended up with a lot of Turtles that essentially fill the same purpose.


----------



## shelfcompact

I like these two best I think.










A WHOPPING 27 new models.

*Sports series*









*Suits series*









*Specialist series*









*STREET series*









*SENSE series*


----------



## valuewatchguy

Well the new 5KX releases sure has lit a fire in the Seiko fan base. Mostly good, some whining, some weirdness.

Has anyone bought one of these yet? SNE543. Curious what your thoughts are in person.


----------



## Sinner_666

Wow, I love the SRPD73. Any idea when these will hit the US/global market?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aclaz

jmanlay said:


> It looks nice but it also looks really thick ...what's the height for that puppy ?


this 'puppy' SNR031 is 15.7mm only 0.3mm taller than the SLA021 MM300 at 15.4mm

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1

blaster99 said:


> These look great. I especially like the "Sense" one with the textured dial. Wonder what they'll be priced at. I think the 5 shield replacement logo looks great. I usually like the old school "Automatic" script though I do think they could have modernized that with a more updated font since these are a new generation.
> 
> They should do a re-issue of the first ever Seiko 5 Sports watch from 1968 that they mention.
> 
> View attachment 14370445
> 
> 
> There's some other funky color combos:
> 
> View attachment 14370447
> 
> 
> And thank goodness an orange dial:
> 
> View attachment 14370449


i think they look like trash. period


----------



## 52hurtz

huangcjz said:


> I'm pretty sure that it's the colour of the orange dial partially showing through the lume, which is translucent/not fully opaque. I've seen it on other colour dials before, but it doesn't usually show up as strongly as that, as the dial isn't usually such a strong, bright colour.


Agree, this is the same color combo as the SKX011. The gilt hands can make the lume look pale in some light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Worn & Wound say that they have a push/pull crown rather than a screw-down one: https://wornandwound.com/the-seiko-5-sports-collection-relaunches-with-27-new-divers/


----------



## huangcjz

I just noticed - even on the original vintage SEIKO 5 SPORTS model from 1968 that they show, the bezel insert minute markings don’t line up with those on the dial…


----------



## thorien

Really like this blacked out turtle (sbdy041), ordering one today !


----------



## 6R15

Not that any of us needed 200m WR, this is a clear downgrade by Seiko.


----------



## valuewatchguy

6R15 said:


> Not that any of us needed 200m WR, this is a clear downgrade by Seiko.


Better movement, more color choices, more bracelet/strap options, fully able to use all current SKX aftermarket accessories, but no 200m WR.

Feels like more of a wash to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere

Wanted to give you guys a proper wrist shot of the GS SBGX337. As I've been wearing it each day, my appreciation for its execution has been steadily rising and any lingering doubts about its size have been decreasing. This watch is simply phenomenal.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Memento Vivere said:


> Wanted to give you guys a proper wrist shot of the GS SBGX337. As I've been wearing it each day, my appreciation for its execution has been steadily rising and any lingering doubts about its size have been decreasing. This watch is simply phenomenal.


Glad to hear that and thanks for the pic. But I'm still waiting for mine


----------



## Joll71

This guy's in Poland I think, from his Insta bio. Nice to see the digital display in action, and a size comparison with the golden solar.


----------



## Joll71

6R15 said:


> Not that any of us needed 200m WR, this is a clear downgrade by Seiko.


It can't be a downgrade, it's the new Seiko 5 range, not the new SKX range. Seiko 5 is always 100m.


----------



## konners

Joll71 said:


> View attachment 14375603
> 
> View attachment 14375605
> 
> 
> This guy's in Poland I think, from his Insta bio. Nice to see the digital display in action, and a size comparison with the golden solar.


Looks great. Hoping the strap isn't the silicon compound as used in the SRP77x turtles etc. be nice to have as Seiko OEM strap offering.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Joll71 said:


> It can't be a downgrade, it's the new Seiko 5 range, not the new SKX range. Seiko 5 is always 100m.


Well, to be fair, the SKX was actually in the Seiko 5 Sports range, among some other 200m divers, despite not having the dial branding.

But yeah, these aren't SKXs, they're Seiko 5s in the SKX case. People just need to get over it.


----------



## Joll71

_Looks great. Hoping the strap isn't the silicon compound as used in the SRP77x turtles etc. be nice to have as Seiko OEM strap offering._

Ha, funny - I hope it is the same compound - I love those straps! I've noticed the compound is different across the different straps - the strap with the SPB053 attracts more dust than the strap with the SRP777, which in turn attracts more dust than the strap with the SNE498. But I love em all, they're so comfy.


----------



## Memento Vivere

The 5 sub brand also used to have the “Sports 200” designation for 200m watches. A variation of the 4s15 Alpinist from the 90’s carried that designation, as well as the Atlas and Baby Tuna’s.


----------



## abkdt41

Memento Vivere said:


> Wanted to give you guys a proper wrist shot of the GS SBGX337. As I've been wearing it each day, my appreciation for its execution has been steadily rising and any lingering doubts about its size have been decreasing. This watch is simply phenomenal.
> 
> View attachment 14374107


Thanks for sharing
That watch looks phenomenal
Is the bezel lumed as well

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SG02WRX

thorien said:


> View attachment 14373349
> 
> 
> Really like this blacked out turtle (sbdy041), ordering one today !


If do mind me asking, what vendor did you order it from?


----------



## konners

Joll71 said:


> _Looks great. Hoping the strap isn't the silicon compound as used in the SRP77x turtles etc. be nice to have as Seiko OEM strap offering._
> 
> Ha, funny - I hope it is the same compound - I love those straps! I've noticed the compound is different across the different straps - the strap with the SPB053 attracts more dust than the strap with the SRP777, which in turn attracts more dust than the strap with the SNE498. But I love em all, they're so comfy.


Yes, definitely in the minority here! I enjoy the pliability and stretch, but give me the DAL1BP compound any day. Also not keen how the silicon wears losing/gaining shine. But given the variation across the silicon strap offerings of the current divers, you mention perhaps I could get along with this one.


----------



## yonsson

konners said:


> Yes, definitely in the minority here! I enjoy the pliability and stretch, but give me the DAL1BP compound any day. Also not keen how the silicon wears losing/gaining shine. But given the variation across the silicon strap offerings of the current divers, you mention perhaps I could get along with this one.


Agree! Dal1bp all day long! It's funny though that SEIKO has so many different silicone compounds,
I really like the crazy expensive SBDB009-strap but I don't care at all for the Turtle compound. The DigiTuna compound is also nice, at least in the gray color.


----------



## Tom_W

yonsson said:


> konners said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, definitely in the minority here! I enjoy the pliability and stretch, but give me the DAL1BP compound any day. Also not keen how the silicon wears losing/gaining shine. But given the variation across the silicon strap offerings of the current divers, you mention perhaps I could get along with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree! Dal1bp all day long! It's funny though that SEIKO has so many different silicone compounds,
> I really like the crazy expensive SBDB009-strap but I don't care at all for the Turtle compound. The DigiTuna compound is also nice, at least in the gray color.
Click to expand...

I've not made much use of Seiko's straps, but I'm digging the flat vent on the new LX models.


----------



## ie_benitex

Anyone know when will the SLA023 hit the AD? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

ie_benitex said:


> Anyone know when will the SLA023 hit the AD?


I'm guessing November/December.


----------



## yonsson

Tom_W said:


> I've not made much use of Seiko's straps, but I'm digging the flat vent on the new LX models.


You are talking about the integrated strap for the black LE models? 
The Arnies will come on a flat vent, first time ever for a modern dal1bp.


----------



## TheJubs

Memento Vivere said:


> Wanted to give you guys a proper wrist shot of the GS SBGX337. As I've been wearing it each day, my appreciation for its execution has been steadily rising and any lingering doubts about its size have been decreasing. This watch is simply phenomenal.
> 
> View attachment 14374107


how do you like it compared to your SLA033? And your SBGA031? Does it wear bigger, smaller, or similar to those two? Similar fit & finish?


----------



## thorien

SG02WRX said:


> If do mind me asking, what vendor did you order it from?


I've found a watch shop on Facebook, mind you they haven't posted it out yet, so slightly panicking, paypal G&S though so will be covered if anything goes awry. 
It's called "watch outz"


----------



## Tom_W

yonsson said:


> You are talking about the integrated strap for the black LE models?
> The Arnies will come on a flat vent, first time ever for a modern dal1bp.


Yeah, I'm talking about the flat vent straps on SNR031J1 for example. Integrated?


----------



## Tom_W

yonsson said:


> You are talking about the integrated strap for the black LE models?
> The Arnies will come on a flat vent, first time ever for a modern dal1bp.


Ahhh yes. The integrated flat vent strap on the black LX models. Just realized part of the reason I liked it was because it was integrated.


----------



## aclaz

thorien said:


> I've found a watch shop on Facebook, mind you they haven't posted it out yet, so slightly panicking, paypal G&S though so will be covered if anything goes awry.
> It's called "watch outz"


hi, I often visit their shop in Jordan Rd, Kowloon HK. 
Bought 5 Seikos from them including SBDX012, SBDB013 and lots of OEM Seiko straps & SS bracelet. Also they are the official dealer of Crafter Blue in HK.

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112

aclaz said:


> hi, I often visit their shop in Jordan Rd, Kowloon HK.
> Bought 5 Seikos from them including SBDX012, SBDB013 and lots of OEM Seiko straps & SS bracelet. Also they are the official dealer of Crafter Blue in HK.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


You will have zero trouble with watchoutz, Jacky is a good guy and 100% honest and reliable.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

thorien said:


> I've found a watch shop on Facebook, mind you they haven't posted it out yet, so slightly panicking, paypal G&S though so will be covered if anything goes awry.
> It's called "watch outz"


Watch Outz is safe. I bought my SLA017 from them.


----------



## valuewatchguy

aclaz said:


> hi, I often visit their shop in Jordan Rd, Kowloon HK.
> Bought 5 Seikos from them including SBDX012, SBDB013 and lots of OEM Seiko straps & SS bracelet. Also they are the official dealer of Crafter Blue in HK.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


Who is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aclaz

valuewatchguy said:


> Who is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In reply to thorien's post talking about WatchOutz shop, which I also quoted.

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## aclaz

davym2112 said:


> You will have zero trouble with watchoutz, Jacky is a good guy and 100% honest and reliable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


agree 100% w you

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## aclaz

Just got a text message from my AD S5s will be out next month

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## thorien

Thanks for the positive comments guys, good to know! I was starting to get a bit worried as I still haven't received a tracking number, but hopefully they will get it on it's way to me soon.


----------



## aclaz

LX Sea Light Play









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ilzephyrli

God damn that's gorgeous. Times like this make me wish I had a massive wrist. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thorien

ilzephyrli said:


> God damn that's gorgeous. Times like this make me wish I had a massive wrist.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Agreed! Gorgeous watch, just too big for me :-(


----------



## speedtimer.id1

Blue monster









Sent from my MAR-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep

yonsson said:


> Agree! Dal1bp all day long! It's funny though that SEIKO has so many different silicone compounds,
> I really like the crazy expensive SBDB009-strap but I don't care at all for the Turtle compound. The DigiTuna compound is also nice, at least in the gray color.


I sold off my SBDB009 a few months back but thought about keeping it just for the strap. It was by far the most comfortable strap I've ever gotten with a Seiko. If I hadn't already had a couple other Tunas that I liked better, I would have definitely kept that. I wish they'd use that compound on all of the straps that their divers come with.


----------



## aks12r

aclaz said:


>


I just noticed the side shot is slightly shot is slightly different to the mm300 as it seems to have 2 finishes on the case compared to the 3 on the older model. 







maybe I am looking at the wrong thing but I am not seeing a huge difference in finishing? Anyone educate me please? I get the difference in the movement / crystal /bezel material but what else should I be looking at that is structurally superior?


----------



## Robotaz

aclaz said:


> sorry, I don't own a GS all I can say is that the finishing on its Bright Titanium case is superb, seems to attract light and bounces off from all the different angular facets like a mirror.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


I can tell from pics that it's high-GS level. It looks really, really nice. And it better be for SBGA costs.


----------



## Semper Jeep

Back to the earlier conversation regarding the SBGX335 and 337 - I finally made up my mind and the 335 will be on its way to me following the summer Obon holidays.


----------



## rneiman3

Robotaz said:


> I can tell from pics that it's high-GS level. It looks really, really nice. And it better be for SBGA costs.


+1 on the quality finishing!!!


----------



## rneiman3

Robotaz said:


> I can tell from pics that it's high-GS level. It looks really, really nice. And it better be for SBGA costs.


+1 on the quality finishing!!!


----------



## aclaz

aks12r said:


> I just noticed the side shot is slightly shot is slightly different to the mm300 as it seems to have 2 finishes on the case compared to the 3 on the older model.
> 
> maybe I am looking at the wrong thing but I am not seeing a huge difference in finishing? Anyone educate me please? I get the difference in the movement / crystal /bezel material but what else should I be looking at that is structurally superior? [/ATTACH]


that's exactly the reason I bought it, it is the high-end version of the old MM300, it has the MM300 heritage plus great quality.
Other key features are more on its technical design and layout to achieve a great feel on wrist and high visibility.
if you want the details you can google Ken Okuyama's explanation at the Baselworld last March.

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## aks12r

aclaz said:


> that's exactly the reason I bought it, it is the high-end version of the old MM300, it has the MM300 heritage plus great quality.
> Other key features are more on its technical design and layout to achieve a great feel on wrist and high visibility.
> if you want the details you can google Ken Okuyama's explanation at the Baselworld last March.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info alcaz! i am sorley tempted by the non-dlc version as it ticks a lot of boxes for me being titanium, spring drive etc with a great look to it. I am struggling to justify the cost considering I have an mm300 already so it kind of feels like having the same thing twice although I know the LX is much improved in all areas. Going to see if I can find somewhere I can try one on, take it from there  
aks


----------



## harrisc

Tick all the boxes for me except for the size. Wish I had a bigger wrist that can take the load. Sigh ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arc13

Finally here


----------



## Locutusaborg

Bought this guy. Can't really say enough about the design and execution. Worth every penny imo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Locutusaborg said:


> Bought this guy. Can't really say enough about the design and execution. Worth every penny imo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!

Personally I'd love to see a real closeup comparison between the new LX Landmasters and the standard every day variety like last years 25th anniversary edition. Beyond the movement of course.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melvinkjones

Robotaz said:


> I can tell from pics that it's high-GS level. It looks really, really nice. And it better be for SBGA costs.


It is stunning but one of the first things I thought was that the crown is really exposed - and with no guards it seems risky. I looked at pictures of the SBDX017 and realized it doesn't have crown guards either but for some reason the crown doesn't seem as prominent. What makes the crown on the SNR029 stand out so much - larger? greater ratio of knurled/unknurled surface? position on dial?

I like to hope for the best but plan for the worst and looking at the watch makes me nervous (and that's before I think about the price).


----------



## boy_wonder

Arnie has landed in London. A guy on another forum posted this pic. Will be off to get the Pepsi myself.


----------



## konners

These look nice|>


----------



## Robotaz

melvinkjones said:


> It is stunning but one of the first things I thought was that the crown is really exposed - and with no guards it seems risky. I looked at pictures of the SBDX017 and realized it doesn't have crown guards either but for some reason the crown doesn't seem as prominent. What makes the crown on the SNR029 stand out so much - larger? greater ratio of knurled/unknurled surface? position on dial?
> 
> I like to hope for the best but plan for the worst and looking at the watch makes me nervous (and that's before I think about the price).


It's clearly a much, much bigger crown. Part of me is turned off, and part of me loves knowing you can grab it with diving gloves and set it up right before you dive, at the last second. It's just a new flavor, and for that, I'm happy about it. I don't like watch companies that make the same crap over and over. Seiko keeps me on my toes as a watch enthusiast. I really appreciate that.


----------



## jimigalahad

Arnies look great, just worried about that 50.5mm lug to lug and my puny wrists.


----------



## yonsson

aks12r said:


> Thanks for the info alcaz! i am sorley tempted by the non-dlc version as it ticks a lot of boxes for me being titanium, spring drive etc with a great look to it. I am struggling to justify the cost considering I have an mm300 already so it kind of feels like having the same thing twice although I know the LX is much improved in all areas. Going to see if I can find somewhere I can try one on, take it from there
> aks


There is no denying the price is insane but compared to the SLA-mm300 the LX is A LOT better finished. The new mm300 indices and lume look like crap. The LX indices look amazing in macro shots. The hands are also better, especially since they have the correct length which the mm300 doesn't. The bracelet is also a lot better with the faceted links and the (for once) added thickness.


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Personally I'd love to see a real closeup comparison between the new LX Landmasters and the standard every day variety like last years 25th anniversary edition. Beyond the movement of course.
> View attachment 14391677











Given how good the LX Landmaster is and the double sided AR, I'm surprised there are so few good pics of it. It's very easy to photograph.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Quite surprising piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

boy_wonder said:


> Arnie has landed in London. A guy on another forum posted this pic. Will be off to get the Pepsi myself.


They have also hit Macy's in the USA

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...930$9977560~xcm_pos~zPos1~xcm_srcCatID~z23930

They are selling both the PADI and non PADI versions. i would expect the price to be lower shortly as they do sales there.

Also my watch guy informed me that my solar Arnie arrived after a bit of a delay. I will pick it up tomorrow or some time in the next week


----------



## Rocat

Someone asked the thread a few pages back, but does the new Arnie's lcd have a back light? Or will it suffer the same fate as a lot of older model Casio Ana-digis and not have a backlight?


----------



## AirWatch

Rocat said:


> Someone asked the thread a few pages back, but does the new Arnie's lcd have a back light? Or will it suffer the same fate as a lot of older model Casio Ana-digis and not have a backlight?


It does. Here's a cool pic on it from the other thread via Instagram:


patr1ckd said:


> From Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my shyt liquor store gophone.


----------



## Locutusaborg

yonsson said:


> Given how good the LX Landmaster is and the double sided AR, I'm surprised there are so few good pics of it. It's very easy to photograph.


Agree. Photographs really well









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

AirWatch said:


> It does. Here's a cool pic on it from the other thread via Instagram:


Except that's 10^2% fake. Might still have backlight though, but that's an altogether different story.


----------



## shelfcompact

Tickstart said:


> Except that's 10^2% fake. Might still have backlight though, but that's an altogether different story.


Well yeah that pic is fake, but it's demonstrating a backlight.


----------



## Rocat

AirWatch said:


> It does. Here's a cool pic on it from the other thread via Instagram:


Thanks AirWatch


----------



## watchimus

Prospex LX Sea - at the sea















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petr_cha

yonsson said:


> .. the LX is A LOT better finished. The new mm300 indices and lume look like crap. The LX indices look amazing in macro shots..


The indices seem not to be stamped/pressed (like mm300) but applied..


----------



## Spring-Diver

aclaz said:


> LX Sea Light Play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


Awesome 

I would love to see this on the fitted diver strap.


Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_W

Spring-Diver said:


> Awesome
> 
> I would love to see this on the fitted diver strap.
> 
> 
> Shannon


Agreed. I'd like to see it with the integrated rubber flat vent on the PVD model or a notched iso?


----------



## Toshk

Spring-Diver said:


> Awesome
> 
> I would love to see this on the fitted diver strap.
> 
> 
> Shannon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spare straps are not yet available to buy. The Japanese AD I bought mine from confirmed they will be available in couple of months time.


----------



## Tom_W

Toshk said:


> Spare straps are not yet available to buy. The Japanese AD I bought mine from confirmed they will be available in couple of months time.


That's good news!


----------



## Wistshots

Anyone know anything about this release?


----------



## Spring-Diver

Tom_W said:


> That's good news!


Agreed! I can't wait to see some photos of that combo. It's going to look killer 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhantos

Tom_W said:


> That's good news!


I may be nitpicking here but how is that good news? It is meh news. If the straps were available right now, or would be in a few days, that would be good news.

Maybe my expectations are high


----------



## WatchEater666

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 14396059
> 
> 
> Quite surprising piece
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks thicccc


----------



## Seppia

Wistshots said:


> Anyone know anything about this release?


That looks pretty cool


----------



## ewewew

Wistshots said:


> Anyone know anything about this release?


More pictures (text in Japanese) of the Subaru Proxpex:

https://www.subaruonline.jp/special/subaruwatch2019/


----------



## valuewatchguy

WatchEater666 said:


> Looks thicccc


Big chunky angular lugs certainly make it look thick but It's only 13mm, lays very flat.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus

Tom_W said:


> Agreed. I'd like to see it with the integrated rubber flat vent on the PVD model or a notched iso?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daytripper

that subaru watch looks like a really cool casio protrek alternative. will probably be impossible to get though.


----------



## Tom_W

Xhantos said:


> I may be nitpicking here but how is that good news? It is meh news. If the straps were available right now, or would be in a few days, that would be good news.
> 
> Maybe my expectations are high


Well I don't own the watch yet. And I didn't have to google for the info. So I'm pleased for one that my hopes and dreams can be achieved, and I didn't have to spend time looking for an answer to something I was wondering.


----------



## mi6_

watchimus said:


> View attachment 14403773
> View attachment 14403771
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's way too big for both my taste and wrist, but I looks AWESOME! That blacked out model is a stunner.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Not sure what this means?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 14404861
> Not sure what this means?


If it's a Springdrive Orange Monster, I'm going to be very happy and very broke. b-)


----------



## georgefl74

Godzilla L.E?


----------



## timetellinnoob

a godzilla crossover would be odd, but a Monster + GS would be even more odd. though ofc, i am curious. =)


----------



## Chingoo

GS King Monster, i am expecting at least 47mm x 16mm thick..


----------



## aclaz

Spring-Diver said:


> Awesome
> 
> I would love to see this on the fitted diver strap.
> 
> 
> Shannon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


tempting 









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

petr_cha said:


> The indices seem not to be stamped/pressed (like mm300) but applied..


The Landmaster and Flightmaster have applied indices. The diver has an embossed/stamped dial.


----------



## txkill

watchcrank said:


> If it's a Springdrive Orange Monster, I'm going to be very happy and very broke. b-)


So, I've seen this watch. It's pretty epic. Wasn't allowed to take pics of course. And yes it's a monster of a watch, just not a "seiko monster". It definitely has some color to it also. I think they will take a minute to sell because they are pretty high in price. But it's cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

txkill said:


> So, I've seen this watch. It's pretty epic. Wasn't allowed to take pics of course. And yes it's a monster of a watch, just not a "seiko monster". It definitely has some color to it also. I think they will take a minute to sell because they are pretty high in price. But it's cool.


Well, if people search this thread they will find it, pics leaked just after Baselworld. Pretty "Japanese" in styling and a high price so I doubt it will be a standing ovation for that model in this thread.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Here is some quick feedback on the watch that @yonsson influenced me to buy.









The watch is really spectacular in terms of finishing and overall balance. I used to own the SBGA031 and I liked the watch but I felt that for what was a great tool watch it was a bit too blingy, especially the bracelet. This SBGX335 remedies that by keeping the polished bits to a minimum (just the side bevel and the sloping ends of the lugs....and the inside of the lugs but you never see that with the bracelet on!) The rest of the watch is a fine brished finish.

The watch is just as heavy as the MM300 that this replaced but it is flatter, sits lower, and much more balanced than the MM300. The MM300 I had to usually wear a little tighter on the wrist to keep the head from rotating to the outside of the wrist constantly. This SBGX doesn't have that issue for me.

The bezel action is the best of any Seiko or Grand Seiko I have ever owned. Really a pleasure to use and hear. The watch has smaller dimensions than the MM300 but I would say that it seems to take up more surface area than the MM300 on wrist. @yonsson comared ti to the Sumo and that is probably about right. The lugs seem to overhang my wrist more than I usually like (just a little bit though).

The thick chunky lugs of this watch really define it and makes mathcing straps to it a bit more difficult. Leather does not work in my opinion. I like it on canvas and am looking for a good rubbber strap at the moment. I have not sized the bracelet yet.

So I am still debating what happens to this long term. It has a bit more wrist presence than I was expecting but it is comfortable. I have a 7.25" wrist but it's not as wide as most people with this wrist size. I love the yellow accents on the dial and the bracelet looks to be much much better than the MM300 and even better than the SBGA031 bracelet that I had.

It is a great update to the SBGX115/117 though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal

valuewatchguy said:


> Here is some quick feedback on the watch that yonsson influenced me to buy.
> 
> View attachment 14405787
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What canvas strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

jsohal said:


> What canvas strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Red Rock Straps waxed Vintage Olive Drab. Custom 22/18 Tapered strap. It's really really good!


----------



## georgefl74

The simplicity in that SBGX dial is very comforting.


----------



## arc13

I can confirm that it does have backlight



Rocat said:


> Someone asked the thread a few pages back, but does the new Arnie's lcd have a back light? Or will it suffer the same fate as a lot of older model Casio Ana-digis and not have a backlight?


----------



## watchcrank_tx

yonsson said:


> Well, if people search this thread they will find it, pics leaked just after Baselworld. Pretty "Japanese" in styling and a high price so I doubt it will be a standing ovation for that model in this thread.


SBGH269?


----------



## SteveNC

watchcrank said:


> SBGH269?


I can't find it either.


----------



## ahonobaka

The GS King of Monsters was probably one of my favorite Basel leaks but of course the computer images don't come anywhere close to how it actually looks. Think back to the red cocktail dial in the non chrono Lion's mane line


----------



## ahonobaka

valuewatchguy said:


> Here is some quick feedback on the watch that @yonsson influenced me to buy.


Appreciate the feedback on this! If it's akin to the Sumo sizing, then it's likely super borderline for me to wear personally (six inch wrist), but something I could maybe get away with. Ultimately, I actually prefer the dressier styling on my SBGA031/029 and Seiko-esque font, dial design etc. The numeric chapter ring here might bug me, though I can see how it'd disappear in person.

Unfortunately this one's a personal pass for me given the size, since I should know better by now lol. I was weighing this against my SBGN003 that just delivered which is a sweet spot hitter for me at 39mm, but in all honesty I do miss the diving bezel as a Seiko diver enthusiast which continues to throw me off. And so, I'll keep waiting for that next GS diver. Hopefully it's smaller, and hopefully it's coming soon, if at all! -_-;


----------



## valuewatchguy

ahonobaka said:


> Appreciate the feedback on this! If it's akin to the Sumo sizing, then it's likely super borderline for me to wear personally (six inch wrist), but something I could maybe get away with. Ultimately, I actually prefer the dressier styling on my SBGA031/029 and Seiko-esque font, dial design etc. The numeric chapter ring here might bug me, though I can see how it'd disappear in person.
> 
> Unfortunately this one's a personal pass for me given the size, since I should know better by now lol. I was weighing this against my SBGN003 that just delivered which is a sweet spot hitter for me at 39mm, but in all honesty I do miss the diving bezel as a Seiko diver enthusiast which continues to throw me off. And so, I'll keep waiting for that next GS diver. Hopefully it's smaller, and hopefully it's coming soon, if at all! -_-;


I didn't mean that it was as big a the Sumo. But the Sumo had a way of feeling like it was covering a large portion of your wrist. Lots of metal to skin contact. The SBGX has a similar presence. Its no where near the size of a Turtle for instance. Or even the SBGA031. Give me a minute and I post a pic that might interest you. Oh and congrats on the SBGN003! That was a long wait, glad it finally arrived!


----------



## ahonobaka

valuewatchguy said:


> I didn't mean that it was as big a the Sumo. But the Sumo had a way of feeling like it was covering a large portion of your wrist. Lots of metal to skin contact. The SBGX has a similar presence. Its no where near the size of a Turtle for instance. Or even the SBGA031. Give me a minute and I post a pic that might interest you. Oh and congrats on the SBGN003! That was a long wait, glad it finally arrived!


Appreciate the clarification and congrats, however...I definitely should NOT be looking at that picture right now LOL

Alas, lug to lug might do me in if I do decide to buy. Does it curve to the wrist well like the 031, or is it more of a sudden drop given the lug shape?

EDIT: I am a bracelet guy, so that's the main factor


----------



## valuewatchguy

ahonobaka said:


> Appreciate the clarification and congrats, however...I definitely should NOT be looking at that picture right now LOL
> 
> Alas, lug to lug might do me in if I do decide to buy. Does it curve to the wrist well like the 031, or is it more of a sudden drop given the lug shape?
> 
> EDIT: I am a bracelet guy, so that's the main factor


We've gotten off topic so I'll send you a message on IG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

aclaz said:


> tempting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


Yes! Put the rubber on the 029... it'll be epic ???

?


----------



## Spring-Diver

watchimus said:


> View attachment 14403773
> View attachment 14403771
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man! That 031 is stunning ??❤


----------



## Spring-Diver

I just found these on the www!

The flat vent looks good, but I really want to see the fitted strap from the 031 





















Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere

ahonobaka said:


> Appreciate the feedback on this! If it's akin to the Sumo sizing, then it's likely super borderline for me to wear personally (six inch wrist), but something I could maybe get away with. Ultimately, I actually prefer the dressier styling on my SBGA031/029 and Seiko-esque font, dial design etc. The numeric chapter ring here might bug me, though I can see how it'd disappear in person.
> 
> Unfortunately this one's a personal pass for me given the size, since I should know better by now lol. I was weighing this against my SBGN003 that just delivered which is a sweet spot hitter for me at 39mm, but in all honesty I do miss the diving bezel as a Seiko diver enthusiast which continues to throw me off. And so, I'll keep waiting for that next GS diver. Hopefully it's smaller, and hopefully it's coming soon, if at all! -_-;


Keep the dream alive, friend!


----------



## yonsson

Some comparison photos. Looking forward to the mechanical GS Diver coming 2020.


----------



## huangcjz

First live photos of the new SEIKO 5 SPORTS models hitting retail I've seen, posted today, stolen from eBay listings, so it seems that they're beginning to become available now - I've seen a live photo of a leak before, but that was just of the front of the SRPD61K1, not the rest of it:

SRPD61K1:

















SRPD65K2:

























SRPD73K2:

















New rubber (presumably silicone) strap with the patterning to make it look like the beads of rice bracelet that they also offer as an option - looks pretty nice to me, I'm looking forward to having this option to replace all my stiff rubber Z22s:









SRPD71K2:

















Interestingly, the rotor is marked with "SEIKO 5" with the new 5 logo, so different to the standard 4R36 rotor, and not something I think SEIKO have ever done before, unless you count the specially-decorated rotor for the 7S55 movement which I think was only used in a few Seiko 5 Superior models in the past, but that was not explicitly marked with "SEIKO 5" like this one is. Interesting that they would go to the expense of changing the printing for these models - they really want to brand them a lot:
























Unsigned crown, unsurprisingly. First photos I've seen that show the nice drilled-through lugs, too. The bracelet end-link on that stainless-steel Oyster bracelet model appears to be marked with "X13".

SRPD65K2:









Case number is 4R36-07G0 for both the stainless steel and PVD-coated cases, as you can see from the case-backs above, and from the warranty card - this photo also shows the retail packaging, with a fancy new "SEIKO 5" branded box:









Looks to have the standard new Seiko 4R/SEIKO 5 bracelet clasp, unsurprisingly:









They're all listed for $299 USD, apart from the PVD-cased SRPD65K2, which is $329 USD.


----------



## yonsson

watchcrank said:


> SBGH269?


No. What's the most popular monster in Japan? 
Seems like the posts have been deleted but you will all know soon.


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> No. What's the most popular monster in Japan?
> Seems like the posts have been deleted but you will all know soon.


Godzilla! That is a bit ominous in terms of what we will be seeing.


----------



## huangcjz

watchcrank said:


> SBGH269?





yonsson said:


> No. What's the most popular monster in Japan?
> Seems like the posts have been deleted but you will all know soon.





valuewatchguy said:


> Godzilla! That is a bit ominous in terms of what we will be seeing.


SBGA405, I guess - I was wrong in my previous post, the SBGA401 has already been announced and is a different model:



huangcjz said:


> Something that is real and was shown at Baselworld, though - a non-chronograph version of the new faceted case Grand Seiko with the deep red dial that we've seen on some other recent models, to go with the chronograph version, but with what looks to be a stainless steel case rather than rose gold case, like how there are chronograph and non-chronograph versions of the Lion dial version:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bvu3RcUHYTW/
> Since the SBGA403 (Lion dial, time-and-date, non-chronograph) and SBGA407 (blue-tinted Snowflake) have already been announced, then this is probably the SBGA401 or SBGA405. Since the red-dial chronograph has the earlier model number of SBGC230 vs. the Lion one being SBGC231, I would guess that this red-dial time-and-date only watch will be the SBGA401.


A small thumbnail photo I managed to dig out - note the what look to be yellow numbers on the bezel insert, like the yellow chapter ring markings on the time-and-date non-chronograph SBGA403, and interesting brown strap choice:








I guess it will look similar to the red-dialled SPB099 Zimbe 11 Shogun Limited Edition, which has golden numbers on its bezel insert.

As I say in that post, it's the matching non-chronograph version of the SBGC230: https://monochrome-watches.com/gran...bgc230-sbgc231-sbga403-baselworld-2019-price/

I guess the SBGH269 dress watch with the vintage-quartz-like iridescent corrugated dial, but in red, which I don't think SEIKO have done before, rather than the white or blue of the vintage quartzes, will be coming soon too:


----------



## aclaz

LX SNR029 on rubber strap from SNR031









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjd126

Anyone get the details on the New Seiko 5 release? Looking forward to the SRPD71K1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

yonsson said:


> Some comparison photos. Looking forward to the mechanical GS Diver coming 2020.


Is it gonna be 40mm or less?


----------



## mike_right

kamonjj said:


> Is it gonna be 40mm or less?


Do you mean tall or width?


----------



## shelfcompact

You know, that rubber beads of rice strap is brilliant, haha.
I need some!


----------



## inspectorj28

huangcjz said:


> SRPD61K1:


Color looks very close to the jade Sumo SZSC004

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

aclaz said:


> LX SNR029 on rubber strap from SNR031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


Thank you so much!

That will be my next Seiko ;-)

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Rocat

huangcjz said:


> First live photos of the new SEIKO 5 SPORTS models hitting retail I've seen, posted today, stolen from eBay listings, so it seems that they're beginning to become available now - I've seen a live photo of a leak before, but that was just of the front of the SRPD61K1, not the rest of it:
> 
> Interestingly, the rotor is marked with "SEIKO 5" with the new 5 logo, so different to the standard 4R36 rotor, and not something I think SEIKO have ever done before, unless you count the specially-decorated rotor for the 7S55 movement which I think was only used in a few Seiko 5 Superior models in the past, but that was not explicitly marked with "SEIKO 5" like this one is. Interesting that they would go to the expense of changing the printing for these models - they really want to brand them a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're all listed for $299 USD, apart from the PVD-cased SRPD65K2, which is $329 USD.


Hold on a minute. I thought everyone (who could speak about these without getting sued by Seiko) swore that these new 5KX models would not have drilled lugs.


----------



## depwnz

Imagine they put a acrylic crystal on the new Seiko 5...


----------



## yonsson

Rocat said:


> Hold on a minute. I thought everyone (who could speak about these without getting sued by Seiko) swore that these new 5KX models would not have drilled lugs.


Interesting! That means it's not the same case as the 007.


----------



## petr_cha

Kind of crazy just telling from the pix but they look smaller to my eyes then old skx...


----------



## huangcjz

Rocat said:


> Hold on a minute. I thought everyone (who could speak about these without getting sued by Seiko) swore that these new 5KX models would not have drilled lugs.


No-one could speak about them for sure without getting chased by SEIKO for breaking their NDA. All the press write-ups from their official announcement 2 weeks ago said that they had drilled lugs, which is nice - I always found changing the stock rubber strap on the SKX difficult due to how hard and inflexible it is. I think more people were surprised that they don't have a screw-down crown - though there were rumours of it, many people didn't believe them, I have to admit myself included, because we assumed that they wouldn't go to the effort of changing the SKX case in any way.



yonsson said:


> Interesting! That means it's not the same case as the 007.


It's probably the same basic case, but not exactly the same - it's not that hard to drill right through the lugs when making the lug holes anyway (though it does mean a change/a fraction more time and work), and to stick a non-threaded crown tube in the same case.



petr_cha said:


> Kind of crazy just telling from the pix but they look smaller to my eyes then old skx...


The published dimension specs from the press release indicate that they're exactly the same size (unfortunately for me, who wants a smaller one).



depwnz said:


> Imagine they put a acrylic crystal on the new Seiko 5...


Why would they do that when they haven't done that since the 1960s/1970s? They've used Hardlex for the vast majority of their watches since then - they first started using Hardlex in 1966 AFAIK, after Citizen's Crystal Seven was the first Japanese watch with a mineral glass crystal in 1965, and then Hardlex gradually started spreading across SEIKO's range since then, from the highish-range downwards and upwards. You just like/want the vintage look? You can get it done yourself if you like.

(They didn't introduce new features into top-end watches back in those days, even automatic winding in Grand Seikos wasn't popular at first, since Japanese consumers of high-end watches were more conservative, probably due to being older to have enough money to buy them, and traditionally a proper dress watch should be hand-wound, so it was more of an office watch. Apparently the first automatic Grand Seiko also stopped often since (probably boardroom-level) office workers didn't move enough to keep it wound (it doesn't have hand-winding too), so it kept on stopping and there were many returns and word spread, so sales numbers were low).


----------



## jinfaep

Does anyone have any details in this new GS?

 Its a steel manual wind mechanical 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Octarine

I ordered an SNJ028 from Seiko on Tuesday and it’s scheduled to arrive today. I went on the website to check a dimension and it’s no longer listed! Just the snj025 and snj027 are shown. I wonder if it sold out that quickly?


----------



## aclaz

Limited Editions









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Siddharth0801

Does it have screw down crown?


----------



## Siddharth0801

huangcjz said:


> First live photos of the new SEIKO 5 SPORTS models hitting retail I've seen, posted today, stolen from eBay listings, so it seems that they're beginning to become available now - I've seen a live photo of a leak before, but that was just of the front of the SRPD61K1, not the rest of it:
> 
> SRPD61K1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SRPD65K2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SRPD73K2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New rubber (presumably silicone) strap with the patterning to make it look like the beads of rice bracelet that they also offer as an option - looks pretty nice to me, I'm looking forward to having this option to replace all my stiff rubber Z22s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SRPD71K2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly, the rotor is marked with "SEIKO 5" with the new 5 logo, so different to the standard 4R36 rotor, and not something I think SEIKO have ever done before, unless you count the specially-decorated rotor for the 7S55 movement which I think was only used in a few Seiko 5 Superior models in the past, but that was not explicitly marked with "SEIKO 5" like this one is. Interesting that they would go to the expense of changing the printing for these models - they really want to brand them a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsigned crown, unsurprisingly. First photos I've seen that show the nice drilled-through lugs, too. The bracelet end-link on that stainless-steel Oyster bracelet model appears to be marked with "X13".
> 
> SRPD65K2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case number is 4R36-07G0 for both the stainless steel and PVD-coated cases, as you can see from the case-backs above, and from the warranty card - this photo also shows the retail packaging, with a fancy new "SEIKO 5" branded box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to have the standard new Seiko 4R/SEIKO 5 bracelet clasp, unsurprisingly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're all listed for $299 USD, apart from the PVD-cased SRPD65K2, which is $329 USD.


Does this have a screw down crown?


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

Siddharth0801 said:


> Does this have a screw down crown?


Pretty much confirmed to be a push-pull crown, which is certainly good enough for 100m and adequate for any swimming/aquatic activities most people will get up to.


----------



## mjd126

Yea now a 100M Watch which technically isn’t the same but I’m hoping it’s reflective in the price point. Anything under $300 retail is a win for that watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

Siddharth0801 said:


> Does this have a screw down crown?


It has a push-pull crown, NOT a screw down crown.


----------



## allanzzz

I love the lug hole and non screw down crown, easier to wind on a Sunday when I do not wear it on Saturday.

Sent from my MI MAX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## azfishman

With all these new reissues and recrafts, why o why won't they do a 6309 or a 7548. My almost 40 year old 7548 is so comfortable and would be my perfect watch if I could still see the lume at night. 

I do like the ani digi Arnie and am glad to see Seiko bringing back some vintage stuff


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

azfishman said:


> With all these new reissues and recrafts, why o why won't they do a 6309 or a 7548. My almost 40 year old 7548 is so comfortable and would be my perfect watch if I could still see the lume at night.
> 
> I do like the ani digi Arnie and am glad to see Seiko bringing back some vintage stuff


I mean, the existing SRP Turtle series of watches are pretty much modern reincarnations of the 6309. While there are some (IMO unfortunate) differences, such as the enlarged dial/bezel and enlarged/elongated case shape, it's pretty much as close we'll get in terms of modern Seiko reissues.

But I do agree on the 7548, would defo like to see an SKX/7548 style quartz diver in Seiko's modern lineup. Not sure what movement they'd decide to use though. IMO part of the allure of the 7548 is the robustness and serviceability of that old movement, and I don't know if any of Seiko's modern affordable quartz movements would measure up. The 7C43 would be ideal, but then you know Seiko would push the price-point beyond what's considered affordable.


----------



## clyde_frog

azfishman said:


> With all these new reissues and recrafts, why o why won't they do a 6309 or a 7548. My almost 40 year old 7548 is so comfortable and would be my perfect watch if I could still see the lume at night.
> 
> I do like the ani digi Arnie and am glad to see Seiko bringing back some vintage stuff


Is this a joke?


----------



## jakemorgan

Did anyone see these?


----------



## Impulse

OmegaTom said:


> azfishman said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all these new reissues and recrafts, why o why won't they do a 6309 or a 7548. My almost 40 year old 7548 is so comfortable and would be my perfect watch if I could still see the lume at night.
> 
> I do like the ani digi Arnie and am glad to see Seiko bringing back some vintage stuff
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, the existing SRP Turtle series of watches are pretty much modern reincarnations of the 6309. While there are some (IMO unfortunate) differences, such as the enlarged dial/bezel and enlarged/elongated case shape, it's pretty much as close we'll get in terms of modern Seiko reissues.
> 
> But I do agree on the 7548, would defo like to see an SKX/7548 style quartz diver in Seiko's modern lineup. Not sure what movement they'd decide to use though. IMO part of the allure of the 7548 is the robustness and serviceability of that old movement, and I don't know if any of Seiko's modern affordable quartz movements would measure up. The 7C43 would be ideal, but then you know Seiko would push the price-point beyond what's considered affordable.
Click to expand...

I dont get the hype about the 7548 or 7c movements (some modern quartzes can be serviced as well. Not all are disposable units as dome would have you believe).

That said, a quartz skx or turtle styled diver might be an interesting addition.

Hopefully the 7548 gets a reissue in the coming years.


----------



## valuewatchguy

I like the 7C idea but give it to me in something a little different




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku

valuewatchguy said:


> I like the 7C idea but give it to me in something a little different
> View attachment 14412559
> View attachment 14412561
> View attachment 14412563
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 what are those i think i am in love ...never came across these beauties...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## valuewatchguy

halaku said:


> what are those i think i am in love ...never came across these beauties...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Seiko 7005-8052

My second favorite vintage Seiko diver after the 62MAS

It's not a storied watch but well proportioned for today's buyer

Width: 38mm (39 with crown)
Lug to Lug: 44mm
Lug Width: 18mm
Height: 10mm
Bezel Insert: 30/37mm

I think getting the WR to 200 would add a little thickness but 10mm is a good starting point 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Impulse said:


> I dont get the hype about the 7548 or 7c movements (some modern quartzes can be serviced as well. Not all are disposable units as dome would have you believe).
> 
> That said, a quartz skx or turtle styled diver might be an interesting addition.
> 
> Hopefully the 7548 gets a reissue in the coming years.


The issue is probably that a high spec quartz is only loved by the nerds and that high spec means expensive. Glad we finally got the SBGX335.


----------



## Semper Jeep

valuewatchguy said:


> Here is some quick feedback on the watch that @yonsson influenced me to buy.
> 
> View attachment 14405787
> 
> 
> The watch is really spectacular in terms of finishing and overall balance. I used to own the SBGA031 and I liked the watch but I felt that for what was a great tool watch it was a bit too blingy, especially the bracelet. This SBGX335 remedies that by keeping the polished bits to a minimum (just the side bevel and the sloping ends of the lugs....and the inside of the lugs but you never see that with the bracelet on!) The rest of the watch is a fine brished finish.
> 
> The watch is just as heavy as the MM300 that this replaced but it is flatter, sits lower, and much more balanced than the MM300. The MM300 I had to usually wear a little tighter on the wrist to keep the head from rotating to the outside of the wrist constantly. This SBGX doesn't have that issue for me.
> 
> The bezel action is the best of any Seiko or Grand Seiko I have ever owned. Really a pleasure to use and hear. The watch has smaller dimensions than the MM300 but I would say that it seems to take up more surface area than the MM300 on wrist. @yonsson comared ti to the Sumo and that is probably about right. The lugs seem to overhang my wrist more than I usually like (just a little bit though).
> 
> The thick chunky lugs of this watch really define it and makes mathcing straps to it a bit more difficult. Leather does not work in my opinion. I like it on canvas and am looking for a good rubbber strap at the moment. I have not sized the bracelet yet.
> 
> So I am still debating what happens to this long term. It has a bit more wrist presence than I was expecting but it is comfortable. I have a 7.25" wrist but it's not as wide as most people with this wrist size. I love the yellow accents on the dial and the bracelet looks to be much much better than the MM300 and even better than the SBGA031 bracelet that I had.
> 
> It is a great update to the SBGX115/117 though!


Mine arrived earlier this week and I'm loving it. My wrist is about the same size as yours and it fits very nicely. I've only worn it on the bracelet so far but it's quite comfortable. I think it fits much more nicely and less top heavy than my MM300. I agree with you about the bezel action being the best of any Seiko. I've got three different MM300 (SLA015, SBDX001, and an SLA019) and swore I would never part with them but this GS is making me rethink that decision.







































jakemorgan said:


> Did anyone see these?
> View attachment 14412473


Those look great! I haven't seen anything on these do you (or anybody here) have a reference number. I'd like to check out the dimensions on those.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Semper Jeep said:


> Mine arrived earlier this week and I'm loving it.
> 
> I agree with you about the bezel action being the best of any Seiko. I've got three different MM300 (SLA015, SBDX001, and an SLA019) and swore I would never part with them but this GS is making me rethink that decision.


Congrats! Looks great on the bracelet. I need to get mine sized.

Glad to see more popping up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

Semper Jeep said:


>


Nice watch. I think the bevel on the bezel insert is done well. Not something you see often imo!

I noticed that the lume markers are sort of not an applied liquid but seem to be a "sticker" on the platform if that makes sense. 
Maybe its just the images playing a trick on me...

I guess that's an even harder method to apply them 100% correctly

Similar to my 6458 or Näcken:


----------



## huangcjz

More live photos of more different variants of the new SEIKO 5 SPORTS watches. Yeoman is well-known, of course, so his information can be trusted, and having handled the watches, he confirms that they have a push-pull crown. He also says that they have standard spring bars rather than the fat ones that the SKX comes with, something that I haven't seen anyone else point out before. I like the look of the beads-of-rice bracelet, it looks nice and thin and light, I really dislike the heavy, all-solid-link bracelets that are common nowadays. I'm not aware of Seiko having made one (an affordable one, outside of Grand Seiko) for many years - I only wish that it had a brushed/matte finish instead of being all-polished - it looks too blingy for me, personally: https://yeomanseiko.com/2019/08/23/new-seiko-5-sports/

Edit: Also, the first live shots I've seen of the all-blacked-out stealth one, including a lume shot, again with explicit confirmation of the push-pull crown:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Seiko/comments/cvkp9f


----------



## Arclite

Haven’t seen it discussed yet...I’m assuming these new SRPD movements will drop into an SKX case???


----------



## mi6_

Arclite said:


> Haven't seen it discussed yet...I'm assuming these new SRPD movements will drop into an SKX case???


I would assume yes, but you'd need to find a new crown and crown stem for sure.


----------



## Cobia

Pics taken from TRF, Taiwan limited edition of 500 pieces.

I like it.


----------



## Winstons88

that watch is slick ^^^ but the price is very unappealing


----------



## konners

Not sure if this has been featured:









An Australian limited edition. Pics borrowed from Time & Tide.


----------



## huangcjz

I don't remember having seen this before - SBDC079 MM200 Ginza Limited Edition - Seiko are really going all out on the green dials now:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Seiko/comments/cvyx84



Cobia said:


> Pics taken from TRF, Thai limited edition of 500 pieces.
> Celebrating 65 years of the turtle being in Thailand as you can see on the box.
> I like it.


Looks like the box says "Taiwan" to me rather than "Thailand". I guess it must be 65 years of SEIKO being in Thailand (which would make the year 1954), rather than of the 6309, since the 6306/9 isn't 65 years old?


----------



## Cobia

huangcjz said:


> I don't remember having seen this before - SBDC079 MM200 Ginza Limited Edition - Seiko are really going all out on the green dials now:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Seiko/comments/cvyx84
> 
> Looks like the box says "Taiwan" to me rather than "Thailand". I guess it must be 65 years of SEIKO being in Thailand (which would make the year 1954), rather than of the 6309, since the 6306/9 isn't 65 years old?


I think you are correct mate, my mistake.


----------



## mtb2104

huangcjz said:


> I don't remember having seen this before - SBDC079 MM200 Ginza Limited Edition


This? Picked it up during last Japan trip in June, just when the shop was closing.


----------



## DingoDave

Impulse said:


> I dont get the hype about the 7548 or 7c movements (some modern quartzes can be serviced as well. Not all are disposable units as dome would have you believe).
> 
> That said, a quartz skx or turtle styled diver might be an interesting addition.
> 
> Hopefully the 7548 gets a reissue in the coming years.


I would love a solar or standard quartz skx! Not sure why Seiko makes all the new solar divers but nothing in the standard skx/7548/7c43 style case. Titanium would be great as well.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

DingoDave said:


> I would love a solar or standard quartz skx! Not sure why Seiko makes all the new solar divers but nothing in the standard skx/7548/7c43 style case. Titanium would be great as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The recent 'downgrading' of the SKX design to the Seiko 5 Sports range seems to have ruffled some feathers. Understandably Seiko doesn't want the existing SKX to step on the toes of their darling SRP Turtles, but they've certainly seen the popularity of the SKX design and want to continue to capitalise on that.

Instead of these new Seiko 5 Sports watches, what they should've done is shift the SKX design over to a new Prospex-level quartz offering. Keep it specced to ISO Diver's 200m, with a screw-down scrown and lumed bezel pip, to pay respect to Seiko's rich diving history and satisfy us Seikoholics. The quartz movement should mean it's differentiated enough from the automatic SRP Turtles. Make it a standard battery quartz movement (as opposed to solar) to further differentiate it from the existing Solar Tunas, and to avoid having to fiddle with solar cells on the dial, which would hopefully keep it affordable (possibly slightly cheaper than the Solar Tunas).

Surely that would've been a home run.


----------



## braidn

Cobia said:


> Pics taken from TRF, Taiwan limited edition of 500 pieces.
> 
> I like it.
> 
> View attachment 14426993
> 
> View attachment 14426995
> 
> View attachment 14426999


Are these even still available for order? Love the color way here.


----------



## notdec

konners said:


> Not sure if this has been featured:
> 
> View attachment 14427203
> 
> 
> An Australian limited edition. Pics borrowed from Time & Tide.
> 
> View attachment 14427205


I got to try one of these on my wrist in the Sydney Seiko boutique - the black colouring on the case and bracelet is great!


----------



## Arclite

mi6_ said:


> I would assume yes, but you'd need to find a new crown and crown stem for sure.


Oh yeah - only push crown on the new SRPDs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Just got arrival of the LX Landmaster. A little darker titanium than the untreated GS titanium but other than that it's a GS in all aspects. Well, not regarding movement finishing, but you get my point. I had only tried on prototypes without movements in them so was a little worried about the weight but it's pretty darn perfect.


----------



## mattmartin

I agree with you. I tried one on recently at the Seiko London boutique and was very impressed by it. I think the new LX line is showing us a Seiko branded product with quality that we've only ever seen in GS.



yonsson said:


> Just got arrival of the LX Landmaster. A little darker titanium than the untreated GS titanium but other than that it's a GS in all aspects. Well, not regarding movement finishing, but you get my point. I had only tried on prototypes without movements in them so was a little worried about the weight but it's pretty darn perfect.


----------



## ryanb741

Bought a Zimbe Shogun SPB099J1 in Chiang Mai today. These seem to be nearly all sold out now which forced my hand a bit as the price is materially above a standard Shogun. Lovely watch and very comfortable in titanium









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

A few more of the SNR025 / SBDB029 since it's friday. Have a great SEIKO weekend!


----------



## jlyc2

Any comparison of the new GS diver with the MM300?


----------



## jlyc2

valuewatchguy said:


> Congrats! Looks great on the bracelet. I need to get mine sized.
> 
> Glad to see more popping up!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wondering if they'd release a white dial like the previous GS quartz diver...


----------



## yonsson

Just thought I should post a little warning. I thought all the LX cases were the same except for the case backs. I was wrong. The GMT models don't have drilled lugs and they use thin regular springbars instead of fat bars. Really disappointed by that. Stupid move, very stupid.


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> Just thought I should post a little warning. I thought all the LX cases were the same except for the case backs. I was wrong. The GMT models don't have drilled lugs and they use thin regular springbars instead of fat bars. Really disappointed by that. Stupid move, very stupid.


Yeah, Seiko only use fat spring bars on divers. The SBGC231 springs bars are only 1.5mm.


----------



## Tom_W

yonsson said:


> Just thought I should post a little warning. I thought all the LX cases were the same except for the case backs. I was wrong. The GMT models don't have drilled lugs and they use thin regular springbars instead of fat bars. Really disappointed by that. Stupid move, very stupid.


Odd for a watch that price. Even more odd for a watch in the LX line.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

Only 3 things are certain in life: death, taxes, and Seiko cost-cutting.


----------



## yonsson

OmegaTom said:


> Only 3 things are certain in life: death, taxes, and Seiko cost-cutting.


Cost cutting? It would be cheaper to use the same case for all three models. 
There's most likely an aesthetic reason not to drill the lugs, but regardless of reasoning it's just plain stupid. It's a Prospex, they should all have fatbars and drilled lugs, there's surely some SEIKO law here that has been broken.

And yes, I have ordered the clasp these should have come with to begin with, that's another bad decision. I'm pretty agitated right now, but other than the above, it's a cool watch, the dial is amazing.


----------



## Toshk

The new Seiko 5s have drilled lugs, but only normal spring bars...


----------



## mi6_

yonsson said:


> Cost cutting? It would be cheaper to use the same case for all three models.
> There's most likely an aesthetic reason not to drill the lugs, but regardless of reasoning it's just plain stupid. It's a Prospex, they should all have fatbars and drilled lugs, there's surely some SEIKO law here that has been broken.
> 
> And yes, I have ordered the clasp these should have come with to begin with, that's another bad decision. I'm pretty agitated right now, but other than the above, it's a cool watch, the dial is amazing.


But only the dive watch needs to meet ISO6425 compliance hence the fat spring bars. It would be overkill to use the diver springbars on the other LX models.


----------



## longstride

konners said:


> Not sure if this has been featured:
> 
> View attachment 14427203
> 
> 
> An Australian limited edition. Pics borrowed from Time & Tide.
> 
> View attachment 14427205


Great look.


----------



## babbsky

mtb2104 said:


> This? Picked it up during last Japan trip in June, just when the shop was closing.


Nice green dial! May I ask how much was this? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tongdaeng

mtb2104 said:


> huangcjz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember having seen this before - SBDC079 MM200 Ginza Limited Edition
> 
> 
> 
> This? Picked it up during last Japan trip in June, just when the shop was closing. ?
Click to expand...

Wow, that's a great looking watch - will have to check this out in the metal soon...!


----------



## shelfcompact

OmegaTom said:


> The recent 'downgrading' of the SKX design to the Seiko 5 Sports range seems to have ruffled some feathers. Understandably Seiko doesn't want the existing SKX to step on the toes of their darling SRP Turtles, but they've certainly seen the popularity of the SKX design and want to continue to capitalise on that.


You think Seiko was worried their 23 year old SKX was going to step on the toes of their best selling watch series (SRP) of the past couple of years?
Obviously they know the SKX is a popular design or it wouldn't have survived this long.


----------



## Impulse

Toshk said:


> yonsson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I should post a little warning. I thought all the LX cases were the same except for the case backs. I was wrong. The GMT models don't have drilled lugs and they use thin regular springbars instead of fat bars. Really disappointed by that. Stupid move, very stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Seiko only use fat spring bars on divers. The SBGC231 springs bars are only 1.5mm.
Click to expand...

Seconded. Seiko has only used "fat bars" in divers.
.
None of the "Land" or "Air" Prospexes(modern ones anyway) use the "fat bars".

Still....get your point on lack of case standardizing.


----------



## Impulse

OmegaTom said:


> DingoDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love a solar or standard quartz skx! Not sure why Seiko makes all the new solar divers but nothing in the standard skx/7548/7c43 style case. Titanium would be great as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The recent 'downgrading' of the SKX design to the Seiko 5 Sports range seems to have ruffled some feathers. Understandably Seiko doesn't want the existing SKX to step on the toes of their darling SRP Turtles, but they've certainly seen the popularity of the SKX design and want to continue to capitalise on that.
> 
> Instead of these new Seiko 5 Sports watches, what they should've done is shift the SKX design over to a new Prospex-level quartz offering. Keep it specced to ISO Diver's 200m, with a screw-down scrown and lumed bezel pip, to pay respect to Seiko's rich diving history and satisfy us Seikoholics. The quartz movement should mean it's differentiated enough from the automatic SRP Turtles. Make it a standard battery quartz movement (as opposed to solar) to further differentiate it from the existing Solar Tunas, and to avoid having to fiddle with solar cells on the dial, which would hopefully keep it affordable (possibly slightly cheaper than the Solar Tunas).
> 
> Surely that would've been a home run.
Click to expand...

Home run?

This forum might be in uproar over a "quartz SKX" (how dare they!) since most of the n00bs hardly know about the 7548 or 7c "slim 6309 cased" quartz divers.


----------



## Seppia

yonsson said:


> A few more of the SNR025 / SBDB029 since it's friday. Have a great SEIKO weekend!


Man, these pictures look fantastic, thanks for sharing.

These new high end LX series of watches are too big, too thick and the crown is stupidly gigantic, but when one doesn't see these defects (meaning: has a big enough wrist or the watch is photographed alone from an angle not showing the crown) they look stellar.


----------



## mtb2104

babbsky said:


> Nice green dial! May I ask how much was this? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was 120k yen from Wako.


----------



## CADirk

Impulse said:


> Home run?
> 
> This forum might be in uproar over a "quartz SKX" (how dare they!) since most of the n00bs hardly know about the 7548 or 7c "slim 6309 cased" quartz divers.


Oh the horror of having an affordable mid-size diver with minimal maintenance cost (i guess about $20 every 5 years to replace a battery and gaskets) and with +/-15 seconds a month (27 years of Seiko quartz ownership seems to indicate closer to +/-5 seconds a month as a realistic value) and reliability bordering on boring.

There won't be a 7C46 in a SKX case, sinnce that's Marinemaster territory, but a similar quality HAQ/perpetual calendar quartz would be awesome, and Seiko has the capability of building such watches.


----------



## yonsson

Seppia said:


> Man, these pictures look fantastic, thanks for sharing.
> 
> These new high end LX series of watches are too big, too thick and the crown is stupidly gigantic, but when one doesn't see these defects (meaning: has a big enough wrist or the watch is photographed alone from an angle not showing the crown) they look stellar.











This crown is a lot smaller than the LX diver crown.


----------



## yonsson

CADirk said:


> There won't be a 7C46 in a SKX case, sinnce that's Marinemaster territory, but a similar quality HAQ/perpetual calendar quartz would be awesome, and Seiko has the capability of building such watches.


The 8F had serious issues with battery life, so that would mean they'd have to make a new movement.


----------



## bonzer.wolf

This one is on my list for sure!


----------



## Impulse

CADirk said:


> Impulse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home run?
> 
> This forum might be in uproar over a "quartz SKX" (how dare they!) since most of the n00bs hardly know about the 7548 or 7c "slim 6309 cased" quartz divers.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the horror of having an affordable mid-size diver with minimal maintenance cost (i guess about $20 every 5 years to replace a battery and gaskets) and with +/-15 seconds a month (27 years of Seiko quartz ownership seems to indicate closer to +/-5 seconds a month as a realistic value) and reliability bordering on boring.
> 
> There won't be a 7C46 in a SKX case, sinnce that's Marinemaster territory, but a similar quality HAQ/perpetual calendar quartz would be awesome, and Seiko has the capability of building such watches.
Click to expand...

Yeah but then they'll latch on to some nonsense about Soul...or some ridiculousness.

Remember, the n00bs are often time the biggest snobs.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

Impulse said:


> Yeah but then they'll latch on to some nonsense about Soul...or some ridiculousness.
> 
> Remember, the n00bs are often time the biggest snobs.


True, I guess the SKX is very popular among not only new collectors, but also among those who aren't necessarily Seiko fans. So if they aren't aware of its roots in the 7548/7C43 (which is likely the case), then that could certainly stifle any appreciation for a quartz SKX. At the very least I'd hope the Seiko community would be more appreciative of a possible quartz SKX.


----------



## mtb2104

yonsson said:


> The GMT models don't have drilled lugs and they use thin regular springbars instead of fat bars.


Thanks for the heads up @yonsson. Are they tipped @ 0.7-ish as well instead of 1.1/1.2?
Thin bodies are fine I supposed, judging from Rolex's choice of 2.0 bars... but I hope the heads are at least 1.1


----------



## Seppia

yonsson said:


> This crown is a lot smaller than the LX diver crown.


That's great news. 
Thanks


----------



## huangcjz

I've only just noticed the capped centre part of the seconds hand on the PROSPEX LX models, like they have on Grand Seikos. (Perhaps I saw it/someone had pointed it out before, but I had forgotten about it).


----------



## babbsky

mtb2104 said:


> It was 120k yen from Wako.


Thank you for replying. Wear it in good health... might get the same one. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

huangcjz said:


> I've only just noticed the capped centre part of the seconds hand on the PROSPEX LX models, like they have on Grand Seikos. (Perhaps I saw it/someone had pointed it out before, but I had forgotten about it).


IIRC, all Spring Drive watches have that capped second hand. Even the PR hand is capped. It's a cool detail I haven't noticed from any other manufacturer.

Cheers 
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver

yonsson said:


> This crown is a lot smaller than the LX diver crown.


Congrats Yonsson on your beautiful LX LM! Stunning watch there mate! I would love to see it on the fitted leather from the LX Black LM.

Does the bezel "click" like a diver or is it smooth but dampened to stay in position?

Cheers 
Shannon


----------



## Toshk

Doesn’t click no. I have an unworn one for sale btw. Bought in Japan earlier this month.


----------



## yonsson

mtb2104 said:


> Thanks for the heads up @yonsson. Are they tipped @ 0.7-ish as well instead of 1.1/1.2?
> Thin bodies are fine I supposed, judging from Rolex's choice of 2.0 bars... but I hope the heads are at least 1.1


I haven't measured the tips but they are definitely thinner than 1.1mm fatbars.

By the way; I'm going to Shanghai on Tuesday, if anyone knows any good vintage shops there where I can find SEIKOs, please send me a PM.


----------



## huangcjz

Spring-Diver said:


> IIRC, all Spring Drive watches have that capped second hand. Even the PR hand is capped. It's a cool detail I haven't noticed from any other manufacturer.


So it is, for all the non-Grand-Seiko-branded ones I can think of - I'd never noticed that before, probably because I've never looked that closely at Spring Drive watches, since they're far out of my price range. Thank you for pointing that out! It is a very cool detail.


----------



## GFSEA86

jlyc2 said:


> Any comparison of the new GS diver with the MM300?


Here you go. The GS is superior in every way possible. Can't even explain how superior the bezel action is.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlyc2

thanks for the comparison shots! looks like the GS wears bigger diameter wise?


----------



## jlyc2

Spring-Diver said:


> Congrats Yonsson on your beautiful LX LM! Stunning watch there mate! I would love to see it on the fitted leather from the LX Black LM.
> 
> Does the bezel "click" like a diver or is it smooth but dampened to stay in position?
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Nice looking watch...wondering why they couldn't have just named it as a Landmaster? I miss the days when Landmaster, Marinemaster, and Flightmaster had the distinct, special JDM feel.


----------



## dr.sphinx

Spring-Diver said:


> IIRC, all Spring Drive watches have that capped second hand. Even the PR hand is capped. It's a cool detail I haven't noticed from any other manufacturer.
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Just for the record: the non-compass bezel Landmasters (SBDB 005, 007, 015) don't.


----------



## GFSEA86

jlyc2 said:


> thanks for the comparison shots! looks like the GS wears bigger diameter wise?


Nope. Its just perspective on the picture. They both pretty much wear the same. However, the GS is heavier than the MM300 and seems to have a heavy center of gravity. It feels super premium.


----------



## valuewatchguy

jlyc2 said:


> thanks for the comparison shots! looks like the GS wears bigger diameter wise?


The GS is actually slightly smaller dimension but feels bigger on the wrist. To me it's the chunky lugs and the larger dial opening that make it wear bigger. But it is lower, more balanced, and more comfortable. Thank goodness it does not constantly want to rotate on the wrist! With the MM I have to wear the watch a little tighter than normal to keep it from shifting. Not so with the GS 9F.

Great piece. I wish it wore slightly smaller.

Actual paper dimensions

GS Diver
W43.6 x H50.6 x D12.9mm

SBDX023 MM300
W44.3mm x H50.5 x D15.4mm

The thickness makes a HUGE DIFFERENCE 
L2L is deceiving though the GS really feels longer to me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlyc2

valuewatchguy said:


> The GS is actually slightly smaller dimension but feels bigger on the wrist. To me it's the chunky lugs and the larger dial opening that make it wear bigger. But it is lower, more balanced, and more comfortable. Thank goodness it does not constantly want to rotate on the wrist! With the MM I have to wear the watch a little tighter than normal to keep it from shifting. Not so with the GS 9F.
> 
> Great piece. I wish it wore slightly smaller.
> 
> Actual paper dimensions
> 
> GS Diver
> W43.6 x H50.6 x D12.9mm
> 
> SBDX023 MM300
> W44.3mm x H50.5 x D15.4mm
> 
> The thickness makes a HUGE DIFFERENCE
> L2L is deceiving though the GS really feels longer to me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


indeed the MM300 wears very tall. hope to see the GS diver in my local dealers soon...haven't seen one in AD's in canada yet.


----------



## jlyc2

valuewatchguy said:


> The GS is actually slightly smaller dimension but feels bigger on the wrist. To me it's the chunky lugs and the larger dial opening that make it wear bigger. But it is lower, more balanced, and more comfortable. Thank goodness it does not constantly want to rotate on the wrist! With the MM I have to wear the watch a little tighter than normal to keep it from shifting. Not so with the GS 9F.
> 
> Great piece. I wish it wore slightly smaller.
> 
> Actual paper dimensions
> 
> GS Diver
> W43.6 x H50.6 x D12.9mm
> 
> SBDX023 MM300
> W44.3mm x H50.5 x D15.4mm
> 
> The thickness makes a HUGE DIFFERENCE
> L2L is deceiving though the GS really feels longer to me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


indeed the MM300 wears very tall. hope to see the GS diver in my local dealers soon...haven't seen one in AD's in canada yet.


----------



## melvinkjones

jlyc2 said:


> indeed the MM300 wears very tall. hope to see the GS diver in my local dealers soon...haven't seen one in AD's in canada yet.


The high beat SBEX003 is just shy of 20mm tall and it's so tall as to be absurd, almost unwearable, unless you are ok with bashing it into doors and walls without even realizing it.


----------



## valuewatchguy

jlyc2 said:


> indeed the MM300 wears very tall. hope to see the GS diver in my local dealers soon...haven't seen one in AD's in canada yet.


The difference is very noticeable on wrist, not so much in pictures.

I don't think this new GS model is available outside Japan yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostArk

Forgive me if this has been asked, but do you guys think the hands on the new Presage Arita are painted or thermally blued?


----------



## JacobC

LostArk said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked, but do you guys think the hands on the new Presage Arita are painted or thermally blued?
> 
> View attachment 14437881


Visually, they look thermally blued. However on the Presage "craft" line with the enamel and Urushi dials the hands are either painted by hand or done with maki-e

Instagram: open_escapement


----------



## Impulse

yonsson said:


> This crown is a lot smaller than the LX diver crown.


Looks superb on that ISO (?) strap.


----------



## LostArk

JacobC said:


> Visually, they look thermally blued. However on the Presage "craft" line with the enamel and Urushi dials the hands are either painted by hand or done with maki-e
> 
> Instagram: open_escapement


Yes, this is why I'm wondering. Painted blued hands are a dealbreaker for me - I can't even bring myself to get a SARX055 for this reason. I really like the porcelain dial but I guess I'll have to wait for reviews. PS - does anyone know if these porcelain SARX will be limited edition or regular production?


----------



## JacobC

LostArk said:


> Yes, this is why I'm wondering. Painted blued hands are a dealbreaker for me - I can't even bring myself to get a SARX055 for this reason. I really like the porcelain dial but I guess I'll have to wait for reviews. PS - does anyone know if these porcelain SARX will be limited edition or regular production?


The porcelain is regular production but small batch. They confirmed at Basel.

Instagram: open_escapement


----------



## jlyc2

JacobC said:


> The porcelain is regular production but small batch. They confirmed at Basel.
> 
> Instagram: open_escapement


personally, if a painted blue hands is indistinguishable from chemically blued hands it's good enough for me, provided the color does not fade.


----------



## JacobC

jlyc2 said:


> personally, if a painted blue hands is indistinguishable from chemically blued hands it's good enough for me, provided the color does not fade.


I don't see why hand painted hands wouldn't be preferable, the point of these craft pieces is traditional materials and techniques.

My brother has the SPB069 LE and the enamel painted hands are to die for.

Instagram: open_escapement


----------



## Biggles3

No idea which piece will get the Zimbe makeover next but the 12th Zimbe is coming soon.









Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

Never got the Zimbe thing, what even is it? Only makes me think of Harambe (RIP).


----------



## todoroki

Wow Seiko Thailand has been rolling them out. Zimbe 10 in March, Zimbe 11 was it just last month? And now 12 already! These are very hit, meh and miss in my opinion. Hits have been all the Turtles, Marine Masters and Shoguns, misses the Samurais and that hideous purple Sumo, meh everything else! Hoping for a crazy colored gen 4 Monster this time please!


----------



## todoroki

Tickstart said:


> Never got the Zimbe thing, what even is it? Only makes me think of Harambe (RIP).


It's short for Whale Shark in Japanese _"Jimbe Zame_"


----------



## lightspire

*SEIKO SPRING DRIVE PRESAGE PRESTIGE LINE SNR037 & SNR039*




























Technical Details:

Case: 40mm diameter x 13.1mm height - stainless steel case with super-hard coating, brushed and polished - dual-curved sapphire crystal with super-clear coating - see-through screw case back - magnetic resistance 4,800 A/m - water-resistance 100m

Dial: white or black enamel dial - stylized Arabic numerals

Movement: Seiko Calibre 5R65, in-house - Spring-Drive technology - automatic - 72-hour power reserve - 30 jewels - accuracy of ±1 second per day (±15 seconds per month) - hours, minutes, seconds, date, power reserve

Strap: Cordovan leather strap - three-fold clasp with push-button release

Reference: SNR037 white dial SNR039 black dial

Available October 2019

Price: EUR 4,650

Source: Monochrome-Watches.com


----------



## Chingoo

Value for money is not bad (spring drive and emanel dial..)

I dislike the case however (specifically the lugs) and there are too much different fonts/numbers visible. 
If yoy are using numerals on the dial + numeral date, do not also use numerals for the PR.. 

And just close the backside, it will save you 1-2mm of thickness, there is nothing to see there anyways.


----------



## melvinkjones

lightspire said:


> *SEIKO SPRING DRIVE PRESAGE PRESTIGE LINE SNR037 & SNR039*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technical Details:
> 
> Case: 40mm diameter x 13.1mm height - stainless steel case with super-hard coating, brushed and polished - dual-curved sapphire crystal with super-clear coating - see-through screw case back - magnetic resistance 4,800 A/m - water-resistance 100m
> 
> Dial: white or black enamel dial - stylized Arabic numerals
> 
> Movement: Seiko Calibre 5R65, in-house - Spring-Drive technology - automatic - 72-hour power reserve - 30 jewels - accuracy of ±1 second per day (±15 seconds per month) - hours, minutes, seconds, date, power reserve
> 
> Strap: Cordovan leather strap - three-fold clasp with push-button release
> 
> Reference: SNR037 white dial SNR039 black dial
> 
> Available October 2019
> 
> Price: EUR 4,650
> 
> Source: Monochrome-Watches.com


That's pretty cool. They haven't done nearly as many Black enamel dials as they have white ones, have they? Does the enamel still present well on the black dial?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## melvinkjones

Biggles3 said:


> No idea which piece will get the Zimbe makeover next but the 12th Zimbe is coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


Maybe they could do a Zimbe version of the SKX007 as a swan song. Cue the chapter ring QC jokes...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

Yeah it says right there at the bottom - Jinbei Zame! But what's their obsession with Jinbeis then? Is it like germans and moose, indians and cows etc?


----------



## shelfcompact

LostArk said:


> Yes, this is why I'm wondering. Painted blued hands are a dealbreaker for me - I can't even bring myself to get a SARX055 for this reason. I really like the porcelain dial but I guess I'll have to wait for reviews. PS - does anyone know if these porcelain SARX will be limited edition or regular production?


Considering you can't even tell with that macro shot whether they're painted or not... doesn't seem like a big deal.


----------



## davym2112

Biggles3 said:


> No idea which piece will get the Zimbe makeover next but the 12th Zimbe is coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


I want an orange dial mm300.Plain orange , not sunburst please 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

SKX011-orange on anything would be terrific. That orange is a deep yet matte, subtle orange with beautiful texture.


----------



## yonsson

https://www.alba.jp/recommend/20190902_4.html
Made by SEIKO so not OT. 
Don't miss these, I have ordered two of them.


----------



## ewewew

yonsson said:


> https://www.alba.jp/recommend/20190902_4.html
> Made by SEIKO so not OT.
> Don't miss these, I have ordered two of them.


https://www.gonintendo.com/stories/343589-seiko-releasing-a-new-series-of-super-mario-watches

A few more Mario watches that I didn't see posted on the Alba site:


----------



## yonsson

ewewew said:


> https://www.gonintendo.com/stories/343589-seiko-releasing-a-new-series-of-super-mario-watches
> 
> A few more Mario watches that I didn't see posted on the Alba site:


They are all there, I just posted the wrong link. Here's the correct one:
https://www.alba.jp/recommend/20190902.html
So basically you have the choice between ugly (square), too big (43mm) and 36.5mm.


----------



## shelfcompact

Where do I order from?
I don’t see an actual order link from the Alba site. 

And is that actually purple stainless steel? Haha


----------



## yonsson

shelfcompact said:


> Where do I order from?
> I don't see an actual order link from the Alba site.
> And is that actually purple stainless steel? Haha


The release is 20/9 (but preorders are open) and I think you have to buy them from a seller in Japan.


----------



## Watch19

yonsson said:


> They are all there, I just posted the wrong link. Here's the correct one:
> https://www.alba.jp/recommend/20190902.html
> So basically you have the choice between ugly (square), too big (43mm) and 36.5mm.


Thanks for the heads up yonsson. 
Just ordered the 36.5 in black and grey/green for my Millennial kids who grew up playing Mario Brothers.


----------



## shelfcompact

Watch19 said:


> Thanks for the heads up yonsson.
> Just ordered the 36.5 in black and grey/green for my Millennial kids who grew up playing Mario Brothers.


Where'd you order from?


----------



## yonsson

shelfcompact said:


> Where'd you order from?


From my favorite SEIKO-store on Rakuten. Not going into details here about how to do it. Google will help you. And since SEIKO is fighting the stores who export, we shouldn't talk about that here.


----------



## todoroki

Heard the new Zimbe 12 is gonna be a plankton inspired Sumo, some kind of luminescent green dial. Don't know the numbers yet


----------



## babbsky

jlyc2 said:


> indeed the MM300 wears very tall. hope to see the GS diver in my local dealers soon...haven't seen one in AD's in canada yet.


Whereabouts r u in Canada? I'm in Vancouver BC. Stilk looking around to try it on as well. If ur in the same city let me know if u find one. Thanks. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver

babbsky said:


> Whereabouts r u in Canada? I'm in Vancouver BC.


I am next week in Vancouver, what is the price in canada for a SLA021 ?
Thank you.


----------



## babbsky

subdiver said:


> I am next week in Vancouver, what is the price in canada for a SLA021 ?
> Thank you.


Hi Subdiver. I haven't seen one in the flesh yet either at the AD or in the wild. Just add ~12% tax to the MSRP 
Let me know whereabouts you find them when ur here in Vancouver. 
Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c0rnelius

todoroki said:


> Wow Seiko Thailand has been rolling them out. Zimbe 10 in March, Zimbe 11 was it just last month? And now 12 already! These are very hit, meh and miss in my opinion. Hits have been all the Turtles, Marine Masters and Shoguns, misses the Samurais and that hideous purple Sumo, meh everything else! Hoping for a crazy colored gen 4 Monster this time please!


Don't forget Zimbe 10, the mini turtles!


----------



## c0rnelius

melvinkjones said:


> Maybe they could do a Zimbe version of the SKX007 as a swan song. Cue the chapter ring QC jokes...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


A few years ago Seiko Thailand put out a numbered LE SKXA65 with a royal blue dial, 50-50 bezel, and cyclops. Not a Zimbe, but similar idea.






https://strapcode.wordpress.com/2019/01/21/thailands-exclusive-edition-of-seiko-skxa65-watch/


----------



## c0rnelius

Tickstart said:


> Never got the Zimbe thing, what even is it? Only makes me think of Harambe (RIP).


This channel does nice hands-on videos of mostly rare modern Seikos, but especially Zimbes and SE Asian releases. This video runs through Zimbe #1 - 9 (at about 5:00 min in).


----------



## ahonobaka

Here’s your blue MM300


----------



## blaster99

Bunch of new pics up of the new SKX5's over at Yeoman:

https://yeomanseiko.com/2019/08/23/new-seiko-5-sports/

https://yeomanseiko.com/2019/08/31/more-pictures-of-the-new-seiko-5-sports/


----------



## Biggles3

todoroki said:


> Heard the new Zimbe 12 is gonna be a plankton inspired Sumo, some kind of luminescent green dial. Don't know the numbers yet


Here you go, it's a MM200.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=437149643566683&id=159667674648216

Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

ahonobaka said:


> Here's your blue MM300


This is already available in shops?

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

more mm300, sumo 2019 black, sumo chronophraph solar...


----------



## todoroki

Biggles3 said:


> Here you go, it's a MM200.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=437149643566683&id=159667674648216
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


 Not a Sumo as a I was mislead to believe. MM200 is a sweet watch for sure so not disappointed. Heard from a Seiko dealer this will only be available to purchase online, any ideas on the numbers?


----------



## davym2112

Bettamacrostoma said:


> This is already available in shops?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


Nope

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77

tungnguyenmfe said:


> more mm300, sumo 2019 black, sumo chronophraph solar...


That ninja sumo looks sweeeeeet


----------



## Chingoo

According to Seiya the Alpinist will come back in 2020

It has been newly fitted with 6R35 movement. The power reserve has been upgraded to 70hr. *(The 6R15 movement had a 50hr power reserve.)
It will keep the 20 ATM water resistance but will come with a see-through back.
The green dial will remain pretty much the same. It was announced that a black and white contrasting dial will be offered as well.
There aren’t any available photos, and details are subject to change.
But I still can’t wait for it to come out.

SBDC091
Green dial + Brown leather strap -- 75000 Yen

SBDC089
White dial + Black leather strap -- 75000 Yen

SBDC087
Black dial + SS bracelet -- 77000 Yen


----------



## Toshk

Seiko are meeting with ADs on the 10th. Hopefully more details will emerge next week.


----------



## SteveNC

Chingoo said:


> According to Seiya the Alpinist will come back in 2020
> 
> It has been newly fitted with 6R35 movement. The power reserve has been upgraded to 70hr. *(The 6R15 movement had a 50hr power reserve.)
> It will keep the 20 ATM water resistance but will come with a see-through back.
> The green dial will remain pretty much the same. It was announced that a black and white contrasting dial will be offered as well.
> There aren't any available photos, and details are subject to change.
> But I still can't wait for it to come out.
> 
> SBDC091
> Green dial + Brown leather strap -- 75000 Yen
> 
> SBDC089
> White dial + Black leather strap -- 75000 Yen
> 
> SBDC087
> Black dial + SS bracelet -- 77000 Yen


Same case size I wonder?


----------



## todoroki

Chingoo said:


> According to Seiya the Alpinist will come back in 2020
> 
> It has been newly fitted with 6R35 movement. The power reserve has been upgraded to 70hr. *(The 6R15 movement had a 50hr power reserve.)
> It will keep the 20 ATM water resistance but will come with a see-through back.
> The green dial will remain pretty much the same. It was announced that a black and white contrasting dial will be offered as well.
> There aren't any available photos, and details are subject to change.
> But I still can't wait for it to come out.
> 
> SBDC091
> Green dial + Brown leather strap -- 75000 Yen
> 
> SBDC089
> White dial + Black leather strap -- 75000 Yen
> 
> SBDC087
> Black dial + SS bracelet -- 77000 Yen


That is a substantial price increase as the SARB017 was readily available for under 40,000 yen last year. 
Do feel a bit pissed at Seiko for briefing about it being discontinued if there intention was purely to pump demand, but it was a pretty effective marketing strategy.
And the Scalpinist was just the icing on the cake, no way they were gonna discontinue it after the success of that.


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

those prices, WOW

modern seiko is a joke

even the old alpinists with the legendary 4s15's were cheaper than that


----------



## JoeOBrien

Keep_Scrolling said:


> even the old alpinists with the legendary 4s15's were cheaper than that


...that's because they came out over 20 years ago.


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

JoeOBrien said:


> ...that's because they came out over 20 years ago.


I don't follow you


----------



## Tickstart

That roundup of all the Zimbe models got me kind of exited, I didn't particularly like any of them (not a fan in general of the samurai, shogun, sumo etc) but I don't know, I still have hope for SEIKO. Even though the SKX is unsurpassed in terms of form and functionality. The ADSM was nice but it is 800 times more money than I'd like to spend.
Maybe a Zimbe Tuna? An SBBN-tuna that is.

Rerelease the ashtray SEIKO!!!!!!


----------



## Watch19

todoroki said:


> That is a substantial price increase as the SARB017 was readily available for under 40,000 yen last year.
> Do feel a bit pissed at Seiko for briefing about it being discontinued if there intention was purely to pump demand, but it was a pretty effective marketing strategy.
> And the Scalpinist was just the icing on the cake, no way they were gonna discontinue it after the success of that.


Those are probably Manufacturer's List prices. Except for some LE's, most folks don't buy at that level. The SPB089 blue Alpinist listed at $600.00 with a 6R15. 
If the new ones are regular production, they will eventually be available with discounts.


----------



## inspectorj28

todoroki said:


> Not a Sumo as a I was mislead to believe. MM200 is a sweet watch for sure so not disappointed. Heard from a Seiko dealer this will only be available to purchase online, any ideas on the numbers?


1190 pieces

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71

Bettamacrostoma said:


> This is already available in shops?


Looks like it https://www.olfert-co.de/seiko-prospex-divers-marinemaster-sla023j1


----------



## LostArk

I was always keen on the Alpinist minus the dial color. I was disappointed I missed out on the Scalpinist, so I'm looking forward to seeing what the black dial looks like!


----------



## valuewatchguy

Keep_Scrolling said:


> those prices, WOW
> 
> modern seiko is a joke
> 
> even the old alpinists with the legendary 4s15's were cheaper than that


Yes a Rolex Submariner in 1995 was $2500

A Ford F150 base model in 1995 was $15k

Cost of a McDonald's hamburger in 1995 was $0.74.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15

valuewatchguy said:


> Yes a Rolex Submariner in 1995 was $2500
> 
> A Ford F150 base model in 1995 was $15k
> 
> Cost of a McDonald's hamburger in 1995 was $0.74.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember back in the days where McDonald's had $0.20 hamburgers on Tuesdays and $0.30 cheeseburgers on Wednesday. I legitimately ate 12 of those hamburgers a day as a kid (and I didn't even gain weight). Inflation and increased gas prices freaking suck.


----------



## Galaga

Chingoo said:


> According to Seiya the Alpinist will come back in 2020
> 
> It has been newly fitted with 6R35 movement. The power reserve has been upgraded to 70hr. *(The 6R15 movement had a 50hr power reserve.)
> It will keep the 20 ATM water resistance but will come with a see-through back.
> The green dial will remain pretty much the same. It was announced that a black and white contrasting dial will be offered as well.
> There aren't any available photos, and details are subject to change.
> But I still can't wait for it to come out.
> 
> SBDC091
> Green dial + Brown leather strap -- 75000 Yen
> 
> SBDC089
> White dial + Black leather strap -- 75000 Yen
> 
> SBDC087
> Black dial + SS bracelet -- 77000 Yen


Count me in.


----------



## Cobia

Keep_Scrolling said:


> those prices, WOW
> 
> modern seiko is a joke
> 
> even the old alpinists with the legendary 4s15's were cheaper than that


LOL!

Had to read this 3 times to see if i had read it wrong, priceless.


----------



## sidh

huangcjz said:


> - I always found changing the stock rubber strap on the SKX difficult due to how hard and inflexible it is.
> ...


I often read those kind of comment about the Z22 vynil strap and I would like to recall that those straps are very long and tough *because* they are intended to be worn ABOVE a neopren diving suit and the process after unboxing is something like : 
- adjust strap on diving suit (or directly on wrist if you don't intend to use diving suit), notice the hole used
- remove strap from lugs and re-attach the strap on the previous hole
- remove the spring bars from the straps
- boil some water , when boilt pour the water in a mug and immediately lay the entire vynil strap (closed at the hole previously noticed) inside the mug + boilt water for a few minutes in a way it sticks to the internal circular shape of the mug . 
- after few minutes (3-4 min) put the round shape strap out the mug with a spoon or so and drop it in cold water : the strap will keep its rounded shape and will feel quite more comfortable.

Those Z22 straps are made for a target purpose : diving 

Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

Don't boil it, just wear it!


----------



## daytripper

6R15 said:


> I remember back in the days where McDonald's had $0.20 hamburgers on Tuesdays and $0.30 cheeseburgers on Wednesday. I legitimately ate 12 of those hamburgers a day as a kid (and I didn't even gain weight). Inflation and increased gas prices freaking suck.


To add to that, top of the line smartphones were $500 five years ago, now they're $1500 and counting. Don't expect anything in the world to get cheaper.


----------



## Tickstart

How much was a Ford RS200?


----------



## backarelli

daytripper said:


> To add to that, top of the line smartphones were $500 five years ago, now they're $1500 and counting. Don't expect anything in the world to get cheaper.


Now in these days, Life is cheaper... and things are more expensive...

Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Madcatblue39

Yep, nothing is getting cheaper.


----------



## yonsson

Keep_Scrolling said:


> I don't follow you


Do you have the same salary as you had 20 years ago? I hope not. It's called inflation and it's usually ~3%/year. That's why almost every watchbrand except SEIKO raises the prices almost every year.


----------



## yonsson

Received a SRPD65 today. Pretty sweet actually, all I'm missing is the bezel lume. 
The case finish is pretty cool, very grey, not at all like my CWC SBS which is a lot darker than the SEIKO.


----------



## yonsson

SLA023 / SBDX035 , available in stores from November. There won't be an official press release of these and since it's already up on several ADs websites I figure I can post this photo now. Blue isn't my thing but I'm sure it will be popular.


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> Received a SRPD65 today. Pretty sweet actually, all I'm missing is the bezel lume.
> The case finish is pretty cool, very grey, not at all like my CWC SBS which is a lot darker than the SEIKO.


Nice one! Any misalignments? Good bezel action?


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> SLA023 / SBDX035 , available in stores from November. There won't be an official press release of these and since it's already up on several ADs websites I figure I can post this photo now. Blue isn't my thing but I'm sure it will be popular.


Very nice. Great shade of blue.


----------



## rudestew

6R15 said:


> I remember back in the days where McDonald's had $0.20 hamburgers on Tuesdays and $0.30 cheeseburgers on Wednesday. I legitimately ate 12 of those hamburgers a day as a kid (and I didn't even gain weight). Inflation and increased gas prices freaking suck.


I remember back in the days where McDonald's had $0.20 hamburgers on Tuesdays and $0.30 cheeseburgers on Wednesday. I legitimately ate 12 of those hamburgers a day as a kid (and I didn't even gain weight). Inflation and increased gas from the burgers freaking suck. lol


----------



## kamonjj

clyde_frog said:


> Very nice. Great shade of blue.


Hell ya!


----------



## yonsson

Toshk said:


> Nice one! Any misalignments? Good bezel action?


Let's just say it ain't perfect if you look closely.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> Received a SRPD65 today.


I read someone on another forum say "I would have liked to see sharper case lines where the lugs meet the sides." This implies that the case is not the same as the SKX's, which has distinct, pretty sharp case-lines there. Can you confirm if this is the case or not, please?

I wish I could get a new SKX, but I can't afford one now that their price has gone up. D-:


----------



## valuewatchguy

huangcjz said:


> I read someone on another forum say "I would have liked to see sharper case lines where the lugs meet the sides." This implies that the case is not the same as the SKX's, which has distinct, pretty sharp case-lines there. Can you confirm if this is the case or not, please?
> 
> I wish I could get a new SKX, but I can't afford one now that their price has gone up. D-:


I have had a dozen SKX and never considered it to have sharp case lines quite the opposite actually? its a curvaceous case for the most part.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

valuewatchguy said:


> I have had a dozen SKX and never considered it to have sharp case lines quite the opposite actually? its a curvaceous case for the most part.


Looking from the top, there's a little chamfer where the brushed top surface changes angle sharply and goes into a little polished surface that runs around the front of the case sides before it begins to curve softly round the back - you can see it most obviously on the bottom-left lug here. I'm wondering if that's still there, and if it's as sharp as before with the change in angle, or if the brushed tops just blend into the polished sides with no little sharp angle in between now:


----------



## Tickstart

^^^


----------



## JRMARTINS

rudestew said:


> I remember back in the days where McDonald's had $0.20 hamburgers on Tuesdays and $0.30 cheeseburgers on Wednesday. I legitimately ate 12 of those hamburgers a day as a kid (and I didn't even gain weight). Inflation and increased gas from the burgers freaking suck. lol


I remember back in the day... When I had hair on the top of my head instead of my face









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

There's one on eBay right now for $645. Looks cool but 7S26 for that much is a little crazy.



c0rnelius said:


> A few years ago Seiko Thailand put out a numbered LE SKXA65 with a royal blue dial, 50-50 bezel, and cyclops. Not a Zimbe, but similar idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://strapcode.wordpress.com/2019/01/21/thailands-exclusive-edition-of-seiko-skxa65-watch/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse

yonsson said:


> Received a SRPD65 today. Pretty sweet actually, all I'm missing is the bezel lume.
> The case finish is pretty cool, very grey, not at all like my CWC SBS which is a lot darker than the SEIKO.


Will this be a daily/beater wearer for you?


----------



## Impulse

sidh said:


> I often read those kind of comment about the Z22 vynil strap and I would like to recall that those straps are very long and tough *because* they are intended to be worn ABOVE a neopren diving suit and the process after unboxing is something like :
> - adjust strap on diving suit (or directly on wrist if you don't intend to use diving suit), notice the hole used
> - remove strap from lugs and re-attach the strap on the previous hole
> - remove the spring bars from the straps
> - boil some water , when boilt pour the water in a mug and immediately lay the entire vynil strap (closed at the hole previously noticed) inside the mug + boilt water for a few minutes in a way it sticks to the internal circular shape of the mug .
> - after few minutes (3-4 min) put the round shape strap out the mug with a spoon or so and drop it in cold water : the strap will keep its rounded shape and will feel quite more comfortable.
> 
> Those Z22 straps are made for a target purpose : diving
> 
> Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


Ok...but then the OEM strap on a Turtle or 53MAS is just as long, but WAY more comfortable.

And they are made for diving too.

So the "toughness" of the strap is no reason for the stock Z22 to be that uncomfortable.


----------



## todoroki




----------



## LostArk

todoroki said:


> View attachment 14458385


HOLY %^#$! Where can I buy this!?


----------



## todoroki

Zimbe 12. Thailand only release. Seiko Thailand Killing it!


----------



## Tickstart

Looks like a dartboard.


----------



## daytripper

I hate Seiko's insistence on a cyclops on some models when it barely even magnifies, I would say 1.2x - 1.25x at most. Why even bother if it's not at least 2x?


----------



## valuewatchguy

daytripper said:


> I hate Seiko's insistence on a cyclops on some models when it barely even magnifies, I would say 1.2x - 1.25x at most. Why even bother if it's not at least 2x?


Distracts us from the misaligned bezel 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

valuewatchguy said:


> Distracts us from the misaligned bezel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Especially when the cyclops is misaligned too.


----------



## Bassline

clyde_frog said:


> Especially when the cyclops is misaligned too.


So let me get this straight... the bezel is off to misdirect you from the misaligned chapter ring, and the cyclops is off to misdirect you from the misaligned bezel? That is one dastardly plan Seiko.

I wonder what the misaligned crowns are supposed to distract you from.


----------



## clyde_frog

Bassline said:


> So let me get this straight... the bezel is off to misdirect you from the misaligned chapter ring, and the cyclops is off to misdirect you from the misaligned bezel? That is one dastardly plan Seiko.
> 
> I wonder what the misaligned crowns are supposed to distract you from.


The misaligned date wheel of course.


----------



## Tickstart

SEIKO heard we like misalignments so they put misalignments in their misalignments.


----------



## backarelli

.... and other brands will bring misalignments, so their fans will like misalignments and they will put their misalignments in their misalignments . 


Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## B_Curl

I'm a hard NO on cyclops's 

and lol on the Seiko misalignment issues.. I'm really surprised just how bad it is


----------



## Cobia

If the Seiko Alpinist was a dog this is what it would look like.






























EDIT! sorry gents, i just put this in the wrong thread, sorry.


----------



## Cobia

todoroki said:


> View attachment 14458385


Very nice!


----------



## Biggles3

Cobia said:


> Very nice!


It sure is!









Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb

Biggles3 said:


> It sure is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


I don't get it. It's not sold out. Why is it going for a premium in eBay?


----------



## snash7

Biggles3 said:


> It sure is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


BD

It's a nice looking watch but how many green editions of the mm200 will/can Seiko release? You have the SPB105, the SBDC079 Ginza.....now the SPB109......I guess green is the new black?


----------



## davym2112

gregoryb said:


> I don't get it. It's not sold out. Why is it going for a premium in eBay?


Cause the scalpers are on it already. Only available in Thailand so if the rest of the world wants it....

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## aks12r

snash7 said:


>


Not convinced on the colour. Reminds me of something you find after blowing your nose into a tissue and then you open it up to check what the hell it was.... :-db-);-)









can we call it the "Prospex Bogey"? Pleeeeeease?


----------



## snash7

aks12r said:


> Not convinced on the colour. Reminds me of something you find after blowing your nose into a tissue and then you open it up to check what the hell it was.... :-db-);-)
> 
> View attachment 14460279
> 
> 
> can we call it the "Prospex Bogey"? Pleeeeeease?


How about the Packer Edition......for the Green Bay Packers!


----------



## Biggles3

davym2112 said:


> Cause the scalpers are on it already. Only available in Thailand so if the rest of the world wants it....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


... they should buy from here for less than the msrp 
https://www.facebook.com/159667674648216/posts/437149643566683/

Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112

Biggles3 said:


> ... they should buy from here for less than the msrp
> https://www.facebook.com/159667674648216/posts/437149643566683/
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


Wasn't knocking you my friend, your prices have always been very fair.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## greendestiny

Prefer the SPB105 to the new SPB109. Who else agrees?


----------



## Biggles3

davym2112 said:


> Wasn't knocking you my friend, your prices have always been very fair.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


I know mate, I thought it was the ebay prices being discussed 

Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## todoroki

snash7 said:


> BD
> 
> It's a nice looking watch but how many green editions of the mm200 will/can Seiko release? You have the SPB105, the SBDC079 Ginza.....now the SPB109......I guess green is the new black?


The green dial looks exactly the same colour as the Ginza from Biggles's photo. Pretty sure it is the same one tbh. 
The yellow and green "plankton?" bezel really give the watch a louder more sporty feel.


----------



## c0rnelius

Noticed this image of a black dialed alpinist as the youtube video thumbnail. Can anyone verify?


----------



## c0rnelius

duplicate post


----------



## Chingoo

c0rnelius said:


> Noticed this image of a black dialed alpinist as the youtube video thumbnail. Can anyone verify?
> 
> View attachment 14461017


 Photoshop (and a bad one too)


----------



## LostArk

I photoshopped a mockup of a black dial Alpinist


----------



## huangcjz

I think it's more likely to have a similar dial to the previous two generations of black-dialled Alpinists, without Arabic numerals:

SCVF005 (4S15-6000):









SARB015 (6R15-00E0):


----------



## Arclite

Second pic reminds me of the Gen II Monster



huangcjz said:


> I think it's more likely to have a similar dial to the previous two generations of black-dialled Alpinists, without Arabic numerals:
> 
> SCVF005 (4S15-6000):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SARB015 (6R15-00E0):


----------



## Watch19

Same for the SBCJ019 8F56 Alpinist.


----------



## Toshk

Watch19 said:


> Same for the SBCJ019 8F56 Alpinist.
> View attachment 14461475


Best one ever!


----------



## Toshk

Two very nicely sized Presage models



















H43.6mm x W38.3mm x D11.2mm


----------



## JoeOBrien

Good Lord, call the cops, Seiko has clearly been taken over by some kind of size reductionist terrorist group!


----------



## huangcjz

Toshk said:


> Two very nicely sized Presage models H43.6mm x W38.3mm x D11.2mm


SARY147 and SARY149 - rejoice! I was a bit worried after we got the Baselworld versions of these that they were still going in the wrong direction, since those were 41 mm. So we know that they're listening to us, it just takes them quite a while to change course. The textured dial and textured markers are interesting, I'm looking forward to seeing them in person. I've never seen textured markers like these before. I have to say that the case finishing and shape looks not very special, though, and the crown looks a bit out-of-proportion and too large in diameter. I wish these had the date at 6 o'clock like on the Baselworld ones - that made them a bit different and unusual/more interesting to me, since it's not often that Seiko does that. They're the same price as the Baselworld ones, 55,000 JPY/$525 USD, so RRP will still be higher than we've been used to in the past, but I guess it's pretty clear that we've just got to get used to that now. They all have dual-curved sapphire crystals, but I'd've preferred flat sapphire if it would have made the price lower. It's nice to see some more affordable dressier watches too. I hope they might come out with some more affordable alternatives like the new SEIKO 5 SPORTS models - Seiko seems to be splitting their lines, so that some new models are priced higher than older ones, but some are priced a bit lower, rather than having one line of models at an intermediate price-point. The Baselworld ones only have 5 bar water resistance, less than the 10 bar of the SARB dressier watches and SARY055/057. The dial texture looks like it might be similar to the GS SBGA125, SBGR305 or SBGE249's "Blizzard", but more silvery and reflective than white/cream.


----------



## Toshk

Well it is the Presage Basic Line, so finish is nothing special with 4R movement, but still lovely.


----------



## ThomasH

.



LostArk said:


> I photoshopped a mockup of a black dial Alpinist


And I did a brown one! 










I pretend it is a collaboration between Seiko and Hadley-Roma (who supplies the strap).

- Thomas

.


----------



## giggidy

snash7 said:


> BD
> 
> It's a nice looking watch but how many green editions of the mm200 will/can Seiko release? You have the SPB105, the SBDC079 Ginza.....now the SPB109......I guess green is the new black?


I wonder if all the greens are similar or vastly different. Does anyone have all 3 to compare? lol


----------



## ddru

Toshk said:


> Two very nicely sized Presage models
> 
> H43.6mm x W38.3mm x D11.2mm


What is the reference on these?


----------



## Toshk

Black dial is SARY149


----------



## maki57

Here's a very professionally done edit that addresses one of the confirmed changes.


----------



## Tickstart

This release is gorgeous.










In my ongoing (but sporadic) series on keeping it real here in the Thread Of Novelty, to check yourself on whether you actually like the models because they are good looking or simply because they're new. Be careful with your money (aka blood, sweat and tears)!


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tickstart said:


> This release is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my ongoing (but sporadic) series on keeping it real here in the Thread Of Novelty, to check yourself on whether you actually like the models because they are good looking or simply because they're new. Be careful with your money (aka blood, sweat and tears)!


What's the reference?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19

Toshk said:


> Two very nicely sized Presage models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H43.6mm x W38.3mm x D11.2mm


Seiko can be unpredictable and fans here on WUS have learned to fear the worst on new releases, so these are a nice surprise. 
Nice size and they got the date wheel color right along with the balance of having the partial indicie at 3 o'clock. Texturing the indices is a pretty unique idea. Perhaps from the same designers that came up with this:


----------



## Toshk

Watch19 said:


> Seiko can be unpredictable and fans here on WUS have learned to fear the worst on new releases so these are a nice surprise.
> Nice size and they got the date wheel color right. Texturing the indices is a pretty unique idea. Perhaps from the same designers that came up with this:
> 
> View attachment 14463891


Speaking of date window on the black dial model, they should have made it a no date. Even better- not use Presage writing for truly perfect balance!


----------



## josayeee

Super stoked for the SARY147. It’s like a mini snow flake. Glad to see more smaller variants and I will probably pick this up next time I goto Japan. Great job Seiko! 

I just think smaller watches look better when you dress up or just wear anything a bit better than casual.


----------



## JacobC

Watch19 said:


> Seiko can be unpredictable and fans here on WUS have learned to fear the worst on new releases, so these are a nice surprise.
> Nice size and they got the date wheel color right along with the balance of having the partial indicie at 3 o'clock. Texturing the indices is a pretty unique idea. Perhaps from the same designers that came up with this:
> 
> View attachment 14463891


I wasn't terribly impressed by the texture on the case in person.










It kind of just looked like it fell off a wrist while on a motorbike at speed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## inspectorj28

huangcjz said:


> The textured dial and textured markers are interesting, I'm looking forward to seeing them in person. I've never seen textured markers like these before.


The textured indices were one of the first things I noticed when I looked at the SSA397 in person. I think they're a nice touch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhantos

https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/seikoselection/special/monsterhunter15th/

Scheduled to be released on October 25, 2019.
Monster Hunter 15th anniversary 1000 piece limited edition

SBPY155








SBPY156








SBPY157


----------



## clyde_frog

***** Christ my eyes, can you put some kind of warning before those pics please.


----------



## konners

I really can't believe that those are real, despite some of the releases I've seen from Seiko.


----------



## JacobC

konners said:


> I really can't believe that those are real, despite some of the releases I've seen from Seiko.





clyde_frog said:


> ***** Christ my eyes, can you put some kind of warning before those pics please.


I had these thoughts in this order.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fillerbunny

C'mon, guys, those are hardly targeted at your average WIS, or for anyone outside Japan for that matter. They aren't even questionably high-end for their niche appeal like those Gundam tie-ins, but basic solar chronos that the fans of a hugely popular game series in a very collector-heavy country will undoubtedly be delighted to take off Seiko's hands.


----------



## 6R15

LostArk said:


> I photoshopped a mockup of a black dial Alpinist
> 
> View attachment 14461125


Very nice. You should work for Hodinkee. You even got the fake matte dial when we all know it's actually a sunburst thing just right too!


----------



## Roningrad

Monster hunter Zinogre!!!


----------



## Tickstart

clyde_frog said:


> ***** Christ my eyes, can you put some kind of warning before those pics please.


SEIKO:


----------



## Artie Lange

Are there any upcoming or available all-steel (case + bracelet) hi-beat Seikos (GS, Prospex, etc) with sapphire glass?


----------



## yonsson

Impulse said:


> Will this be a daily/beater wearer for you?


It's kind of sharing wrist time with my LX Landmaster. Like them both. I knew the LX would be great but the seiko5 really surprised me in a good way.


----------



## yonsson

c0rnelius said:


> Noticed this image of a black dialed alpinist as the youtube video thumbnail. Can anyone verify?
> View attachment 14461017


I've heard from several sources that there will be 3 new Alpinists. 
Black, green and white dial, all with 6R35 (70hrs).


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> I've heard from several sources that there will be 3 new Alpinists.
> Black, green and white dial, all with 6R35 (70hrs).


I heard the same. Coming January 2020.


----------



## Bob_Loblaw

c0rnelius said:


> Noticed this image of a black dialed alpinist as the youtube video thumbnail. Can anyone verify?


This link to Seiya Japan, https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/the-alpinist-will-make-a-comeback-in-jan-2020, doesn't verify the image you refer to "There aren't any available photos". It does provide notification of future Alpinist releases. Also notice it is a blog post.
From that page:

" It has been newly fitted with 6R35 movement. The power reserve has been upgraded to 70hr. *(The 6R15 movement had a 50hr power reserve.)
It will keep the 20 ATM water resistance but will come with a see-through back.
The green dial will remain pretty much the same. It was announced that a black and white contrasting dial will be offered as well.

There aren't any available photos, and details are subject to change.
But I still can't wait for it to come out.

SBDC091
Green dial + Brown leather strap -- 75000 Yen

SBDC089
White dial + Black leather strap -- 75000 Yen

SBDC087
Black dial + SS bracelet -- 77000 Yen"


----------



## Mmpaste

Is LOL still a thing? It’s all true; those are horrendous.


----------



## Mmpaste

clyde_frog said:


> ***** Christ my eyes, can you put some kind of warning before those pics please.


Yes, this. Those are horrendous.


----------



## Memento Vivere

It's a video game watch, you guys make me laugh no offense intended. 

Pretty cool for Monster Hunter fans (of which I am one).


----------



## Artie Lange

Artie Lange said:


> Are there any upcoming or available all-steel (case + bracelet) hi-beat Seikos (GS, Prospex, etc) with sapphire glass?


Also with ceramic bezel.

At this point I'd be happy with any steel/ceramic/sapphire Seiko


----------



## ahonobaka

Memento Vivere said:


> It's a video game watch, you guys make me laugh no offense intended.
> 
> Pretty cool for Monster Hunter fans (of which I am one).


Quoted for truth. There are things like "context" that people are failing to understand. This is super cool that Seiko continues to make niche JDM products to celebrate Japanese pop-culture. They make watches at all levels, why is variety a bad thing? Take a stroll through Tokyo and you'll see this has a place, even if only otaku will buy


----------



## ahonobaka

Memento Vivere said:


> It's a video game watch, you guys make me laugh no offense intended.
> 
> Pretty cool for Monster Hunter fans (of which I am one).


Quoted for truth. There are things like "context" that people are failing to understand. This is super cool that Seiko continues to make niche JDM products to celebrate Japanese pop-culture. They make watches at all levels, why is variety a bad thing? Take a stroll through Tokyo and you'll see this has a place, even if only otaku will buy


----------



## Tickstart

Is there currently an orange monster being manufractured by SEIKO? I don't understand why the third generation monster was SO scarce and the orange one probably more rare than [insert incredibly rare object here (I'm tired OK)].
When I discovered SEIKO they were all about SKXs and monsters for me, but now they're neither?! Just all these horrendous kaleidoscope acid trip abominations and watches that cost more than my house and dress watches that don't do anything for me. Well, it doesn't really matter since I already have my SKX, my end game grail watch but it IS nice to have something to aspire to (that's actually attainable). The monster was such an original design too, and the third gen brought back the indices from the first gen, unlike the second with the pointy ones that I didn't like at all.
RIP EVERYTHING!

Hm yes there is a new monster isn't there? But is there a stainless steel/orange mdole?!


----------



## Tanker G1

Forum Actions > General Settings > Edit Ignore List


----------



## fillerbunny

Tickstart said:


> I don't understand why the third generation monster was SO scarce and the orange one probably more rare than [insert incredibly rare object here (I'm tired OK)].


I'm more surprised that these fancier, very limited JDM watches are considered their own generation. Now people are disappointed with a 4R36 in the new monsters - but at least they can actually see one in a shop.


----------



## huangcjz

I haven't seen anyone explicitly mention this before here, but the Japanese model numbers for the new SEIKO 5 SPORTS watches are in a new range, the SBSA range - SBSA001 to SBSA028: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/5sports/lineup

They also have Kanji-English day wheels, and say "MADE IN JAPAN" under the 6 o'clock marker: http://www.gnomonwatches.com/seiko-5-sports-sports-style-sunburst-green-ref-sbsa011


----------



## Tickstart

I'm lusting for a yellow dial watch. SEIKO please!


----------



## JoeOBrien

huangcjz said:


> They also have Kanji-English day wheels, and say "MADE IN JAPAN" under the 6 o'clock marker: Seiko 5 Japan - Seiko 5 Sports ?Sports Style? Sunburst Green Ref. SBSA011


You know guys, I heard these Japanese versions have better build quality and finishing!


----------



## JoeOBrien

huangcjz said:


> They also have Kanji-English day wheels, and say "MADE IN JAPAN" under the 6 o'clock marker: Seiko 5 Japan - Seiko 5 Sports ?Sports Style? Sunburst Green Ref. SBSA011


You know guys, I heard these Japanese versions have better build quality and finishing!


----------



## jets

Hard to find any info but I'm looking forward to the new coke digi tuna SBEP027


Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Tickstart said:


> I'm lusting for a yellow dial watch. SEIKO please!


Hey I was just thinking the same thing. Get outta my brain!

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## backarelli

....Did we write about the SD caliber in the Presage watch series? (sarr001, sarr003) ..The search is poorly handled by me ... have they been released? What is the Presage watch for 480K yen?
Presage fell into the GS Series price range ??? Nothing is clear to me...



















https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/presage/SARR003


----------



## huangcjz

backarelli said:


> ....Did we write about the SD caliber in the Presage watch series? (sarr001, sarr003) ..The search is poorly handled by me ... have they been released? What is the Presage watch for 480K yen?
> Presage fell into the GS Series price range ??? Nothing is clear to me...


Yes, people wrote about them - the international model numbers are SNR037 and SNR039, which follow on from the PROSPEX LX model numbers. They will become available in October. SEIKO already stated at the end of last year that they're going to move Grand Seiko up to focus on the $7,000 USD and above price points: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/grand-seiko-united-states-move-upmarket

So the rest of their ranges below Grand Seiko will move up in price to fill the space previously occupied by Grand Seiko.


----------



## backarelli

huangcjz said:


> Yes, people wrote about them - the international model numbers are SNR037 and SNR039, which follow on from the PROSPEX LX model numbers. SEIKO already stated at the end of last year that they're going to move Grand Seiko up to focus on the $7,000 USD and above price points: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/grand-seiko-united-states-move-upmarket
> 
> So the rest of their ranges below Grand Seiko will move up in price to fill the space previously occupied by Grand Seiko.


Many thanks for the reply ... everything is crystal clear now for me. ..I'm just disappointed with the price hike in the presage collection ((

Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Gonkl

JoeOBrien said:


> You know guys, I heard these Japanese versions have better build quality and finishing!


J > K 

The QC robot is much better when JDM. No misaligned chapter ring

j/k


----------



## Seikogi

backarelli said:


> ....Did we write about the SD caliber in the Presage watch series? (sarr001, sarr003) ..The search is poorly handled by me ... have they been released? What is the Presage watch for 480K yen?
> Presage fell into the GS Series price range ??? Nothing is clear to me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/presage/SARR003


Wow, the crown fits like a glove on that amazing case design - must have been a Tanaka student.
Even the leather straps emits the highest quality and totally doesn't look like a 10 quid amazon strap.
I guess a bracelet would have bumped it in OP price category, not that it won't outperform it.

Converting to EUR it will cost only a BB on bracelet + a Rockstead (nice high end japanese knife).

Really hyped for this release.


----------



## jinfaep

I just emailed Seiko Australia to check, and the official RRP of the SNR037 / SARR001 will be $AUD6400. It will only be available in the Sydney and Melbourne boutiques. The crown is also not a screw down crown! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveNC

jinfaep said:


> I just emailed Seiko Australia to check, and the official RRP of the SNR037 / SARR001 will be $AUD6400. It will only be available in the Sydney and Melbourne boutiques. The crown is also not a screw down crown!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


$AUD6400 ($4,370 USD) Good lawd!!


----------



## wow445

I guess $4000+ is going to be expected for non-GS Seiko watches with Spring Drive equipped. Was hoping Presage or with the Prospex, SD could be had for a little less.


----------



## Spring-Diver

wow445 said:


> I guess $4000+ is going to be expected for non-GS Seiko watches with Spring Drive equipped. Was hoping Presage or with the Prospex, SD could be had for a little less.


SD Tuna are going for $2,800 or less and the SD Land Master are $2,600 ish. As much as everyone is unhappy with Seiko's latest pricing, imagine if Rolex or Omega had SD technology ;O Guaranteed they would start at $10,000.

Cheers 
Shannon


----------



## backarelli

Spring-Diver said:


> SD Tuna are going for $2,800 or less and the SD Land Master are $2,600 ish. As much as everyone is unhappy with Seiko's latest pricing, imagine if Rolex or Omega had SD technology ;O Guaranteed they would start at $10,000.
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


The watch is not only its caliber, but also case, hands, dial, glass (sapphire), materials used, a bracelet .... I really doubt that in the Presage series they raised the quality of all the listed components that the watch makes, to make the price four times larger than previous one.. The GS could be had for as little as $ 5K with an SD caliber. .I really can't understand this Presage watch price , if I'm a Seikoholic-man

I have to say the following ... and if I'm a Seiko fan, I don't like the Seiko start playing the "Swiss" games.

With no service network in the world and with a skinny commercial, they (GS) jump into the price-class of Rolex, Omega, Iwc and even Zenith. I'm not saying it's worse quality, but swiss brands have far more powerful marketing and service support.

I can't accept the new price of the Presage Series as a right move (4000+ $ even in madness) so it just has the double SD caliber in one watch ! 
For me, the price is full error !

Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Seikogi

backarelli said:


> The watch is not only its caliber, but also case, hands, dial, glass (sapphire), materials used, a bracelet .... I really doubt that in the Presage series they raised the quality of all the listed components that the watch makes, to make the price four times larger than previous one.. The GS could be had for as little as $ 5K with an SD caliber. .I really can't understand this Presage watch price , if I'm a Seikoholic-man
> 
> I have to say the following ... and if I'm a Seiko fan, I don't like the Seiko start playing the "Swiss" games.
> 
> With no service network in the world and with a skinny commercial, they (GS) jump into the price-class of Rolex, Omega, Iwc and even Zenith. I'm not saying it's worse quality, but swiss brands have far more powerful marketing and service support.
> 
> I can't accept the new price of the Presage Series as a right move (4000+ $ even in madness) so it just has the double SD caliber in one watch !
> For me, the price is full error !
> 
> Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


There is lots of engineering done in the SD Tuna to ensure toughness and WR, imo the SD Tuna should be priced at least 6k in accordance to the ugly Presage release lol.

I am very happy with my Seikos and check here occasionally to see something new and interesting but most of the times I am having a good laugh.


----------



## Seikogi

Spring-Diver said:


> SD Tuna are going for $2,800 or less and the SD Land Master are $2,600 ish. As much as everyone is unhappy with Seiko's latest pricing, imagine if Rolex or Omega had SD technology ;O Guaranteed they would start at $10,000.
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Yes and those are great value and it wouldn't be outrageous if they raise those prices steadily to say 4k or more in steps like everyone does in the industry. But those price inconsistencies are what people expect of invicta, I am wondering if the decision makers there ever checked their own catalogues.


----------



## jinfaep

I think their this piece at $AUD4000 would have been more palatable, however that being said I am lost likely purchasing this piece (pending seeing this in the metal first).

I think Seiko has to start somewhere if they want to elevate the brand, and I for one would be happy to have this piece as an under the radar stealth luxury piece over a GS. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## backarelli

I agree with this, that Seiko had to start from something to uplift its brand. But I think.... with this SD Presage price, they misses...

If this SD Land Master (pictured) costs under $ 3K, I really don't know how or what to justify the price of a new (what you call it "ugly crown") SD Presage

I'm a big fan of the Presage series, so now I feel directly affected by this multiple price hike in that series.

At first glance, it seemed to me that I saw the price (sd Presage) on the official website of 48K yen. I thought, it's impossible that with an SD caliber the watch costs so cheap. When I noticed that I left out the whole "zero" and that it was 480K yen, I fell unconscious ...










Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## huangcjz

Seikogi said:


> Wow, the crown fits like a glove on that amazing case design - must have been a Tanaka student.
> Even the leather straps emits the highest quality and totally doesn't look like a 10 quid amazon strap.
> I guess a bracelet would have bumped it in OP price category, not that it won't outperform it.
> 
> Converting to EUR it will cost only a BB on bracelet + a Rockstead (nice high end japanese knife).
> 
> Really hyped for this release.


If someone from Seiko Japan reads this and doesn't get the sarcasm, then we're all going to be in even more trouble in the future with watch design and pricing...


----------



## backarelli

huangcjz said:


> If someone from Seiko Japan reads this and doesn't get the sarcasm, then we're all going to be in even more trouble in the future with watch design and pricing.


 I guess... not so much different humor in Seiko-Japan corporation than "watchuseek" people.
They will understand this and improve the situation. ..

After all ...it's a Seiko !

Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SteveNC

huangcjz said:


> If someone from Seiko Japan reads this and doesn't get the sarcasm, then we're all going to be in even more trouble in the future with watch design and pricing.


I'll say it in plain speak. I've been a Seiko fan for a long time because of the quality/value ratio provided by the brand. I have purchased many new and used Seiko's and own a dozen or more at this moment but, these price increases are turning me off and will cause me to broaden my search on my next purchase. If I'm paying upscale prices, I'll be buying upscale watches.


----------



## JoeOBrien

backarelli said:


> If this SD Land Master (pictured) costs under $ 3K, I really don't know how or what to justify the price of a new (what you call it "ugly crown") SD Presage


Where can you get that for $3k? Even if you could, that LX costs 530,000 yen MSRP. You're making the mistake that nobody seems to be able to stop making on this forum, which is comparing the MSRP of one watch to the 'street price' of another.


----------



## dr.sphinx

I think he might have wanted to post a picture of the SBDB015. Otherwise made a good point.


----------



## Cosmodromedary




----------



## TexasTaucher

^^^ what TF!


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

hideous! The only cool part is that gold crown with fake blue sapphire, would be neat for a Cartier homage build


----------



## huangcjz

^ I really didn’t know that you could do so much with an SKX-like case to make watches that look so different. Apparently, they are characters from something called JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. They’re very colourful - I thought some of those were Indian specials at first! Especially the first, 4th, and 7th ones. The 6th one has a very ‘70s-looking dial. I can see why people would like the 3rd, 5th, and 8th ones, too. Some people do like the looks of Indian specials - so I’m sure that some people will like these, too. People like Swatches that look like these, so why not Seikos? They do also give us a source of gold bezels, which goes nicely with the black.

I do hope that not every single SEIKO 5 in the future will be based on the SKX-like case - as nice as it is, it’d be nice to see some more variety, and also smaller cases, too.


----------



## backarelli

JoeOBrien said:


> Where can you get that for $3k? Even if you could, that LX costs 530,000 yen MSRP. You're making the mistake that nobody seems to be able to stop making on this forum, which is comparing the MSRP of one watch to the 'street price' of another.


Yes, I was wrong in referring to this SD Land Master post. Probably the other model is meant...



Spring-Diver said:


> SD Tuna are going for $2,800 or less *and the SD Land Master are $2,600 *ish. As much as everyone is unhappy with Seiko's latest pricing, imagine if Rolex or Omega had SD technology ;O Guaranteed they would start at $10,000.
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


 *But ....*
Regardless of my mistake, do you think that between the two watches the real difference was 50K yen?

Your post didn't even convince me that the SD Presage price is realistic.


----------



## ddru

Will the SARY147 be released in the US?


----------



## Cobia

Cosmodromedary said:


> View attachment 14485117
> 
> View attachment 14485119
> 
> View attachment 14485123
> 
> View attachment 14485127
> 
> View attachment 14485133
> 
> View attachment 14485137
> 
> View attachment 14485139
> 
> View attachment 14485141


Not into these personally but theres no reason for anybody to be alarmed or off put by these crazy designs by WIS standards.
This is just Seiko trying to get more into the Japanese street and youth culture market.
The same or similar market to the G-Shock wearers.
Its breaking away from tradition but having said that Seiko has always done offbeat stuff for the asian market.

Totally understandable they do this, no reason for us Seiko traditionalists to get alarmed or put off, its just smart business and thinking about the future, moving with the times.


----------



## JoeOBrien

backarelli said:


> Regardless of my mistake, do you think that between the two watches the real difference was 50K yen?
> 
> Your post didn't even convince me that the SD Presage price is realistic.


Oh I'm not defending the SD Presage, I agree completely that it is overpriced. But so are the LX models. Which makes the Presage _extremely_ overpriced. I'm just on a crusade to stop people comparing discount price to MSRP


----------



## Gonkl

Cobia said:


> Not into these personally but theres no reason for anybody to be alarmed or off put by these crazy designs by WIS standards.
> This is just Seiko trying to get more into the Japanese street and youth culture market.
> The same or similar market to the G-Shock wearers.
> Its breaking away from tradition but having said that Seiko has always done offbeat stuff for the asian market.
> 
> Totally understandable they do this, no reason for us Seiko traditionalists to get alarmed or put off, its just smart business and thinking about the future, moving with the times.


Agreed, I sorta like the fact that they do these collaboration pieces.

I'm not a fan of this particular manga but I can see myself getting one if they did a collaboration with something i was into.

Gundam ones were too exxy for my budget.


----------



## backarelli

JoeOBrien said:


> Oh I'm not defending the SD Presage, I agree completely that it is overpriced. But so are the LX models. Which makes the Presage _extremely_ overpriced. I'm just on a crusade to stop people comparing discount price to MSRP


Oh yes, that was my mistake in the model listed. Neither do I like it when they cross street prices with msrp ...
At the same time, I am sad and angry about the departure of the Presage line in the Lux class. What is the next move ? 5 sport to be in the 500-1000$ price range? Huhhh ...


----------



## backarelli

double post...


----------



## valuewatchguy

SBSZ006

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

SBSZ007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 14485761
> 
> 
> View attachment 14485763
> 
> 
> SBSZ006
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 14485773
> View attachment 14485771
> 
> 
> SBSZ007
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this the new Alpinist? Because if it is, once again Seiko has worstened the spec, fumbled the design, and jacked up the price. Disappointing to say the least.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ilzephyrli

Damn I actually think that's sexy as hell. Too much text at the bottom. I wish it just said Automatic. I wonder the price is.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## daytripper

really love that black dial, especially because I prefer rectangular indices over dots or numbers


----------



## Toshk

Different reference number. Not an Alpinist.


----------



## srexy

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 14485773
> View attachment 14485771
> 
> 
> SBSZ007
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it!


----------



## backarelli

He may be half of Alpinist. There is nowhere an inner bazel that is movable....


----------



## TagTime

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 14485761
> 
> 
> View attachment 14485763
> 
> 
> SBSZ006
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With the bracelet


----------



## Tickstart

Yeah that was nice for a change. Like a Khaki Field, but SEIKO.


----------



## Straight Banana

Gonkl said:


> Agreed, I sorta like the fact that they do these collaboration pieces.
> 
> I'm not a fan of this particular manga but I can see myself getting one if they did a collaboration with something i was into.
> 
> Gundam ones were too exxy for my budget.


I wouldn't mind to see Seiko doing another collab with Hideo Kojima for his new game Death Stranding.


----------



## Kevan

In love with that new field watch. Especially the black one with the vintage style cream indices.


----------



## josayeee

I really like the SZSB006! Looks like that Seiko custom order watch. I would swap that hardlex for a sapphire though.


----------



## valuewatchguy

ilzephyrli said:


> Damn I actually think that's sexy as hell. Too much text at the bottom. I wish it just said Automatic. I wonder the price is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


About 55000 yen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77

Like the look of the SBSZ006 a lot - let's hope the pricing doesn't ruin it


----------



## Sassi

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 14485761
> 
> 
> View attachment 14485763
> 
> 
> SBSZ006
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, beautiful! I hope it is not bigger than 38mm. I hope it would be 36mm but I am sure it will be bigger. Judging by the wrist shot probably more than 38 or what do you guys think? :think:


----------



## daytripper

Sassi said:


> Wow, beautiful! I hope it is not bigger than 38mm. I hope it would be 36mm but I am sure it will be bigger. Judging by the wrist shot probably more than 38 or what do you guys think? :think:


it's listed as 40mm


----------



## valuewatchguy

Sassi said:


> Wow, beautiful! I hope it is not bigger than 38mm. I hope it would be 36mm but I am sure it will be bigger. Judging by the wrist shot probably more than 38 or what do you guys think? :think:


40x48

https://wornandwound.com/seiko-team...nniversary-editions-refs-szsb006-and-szsb007/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

josayeee said:


> I really like the SZSB006! Looks like that Seiko custom order watch. I would swap that hardlex for a sapphire though.


Yes, they do - the dials are a little bit cleaner than the custom order watch, and they look like they have the same case. I like the classic grey sunburst with hints of brown of the SZSB007. These are JDM only - they're a collaboration with a Japanese retailer, which they'll be sold through.

More photos, from Worn & Wound's source: https://www.neuve-a.net/TiCTAC/shop/g/g2700001824961/

Display case-back - case number is 4R35-02R0:









Crown-side view:









Bracelet clasp:









To remind people of the custom order watches: https://original.seiko-watch.co.jp/model-design/model/sd-1a.html

I wouldn't be surprised to see the open-heart version become more widely available at some point in the future, too: https://original.seiko-watch.co.jp/model-design/model/sd-1b.html


----------



## el_beelo

Are these TicToc anniversary editions numbered? 

I’m wondering if I should ask my coworker who is on business in Japan to pick one up for me; I’m assuming it won’t be readily available online at MSRP?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

el_beelo said:


> Are these TicToc anniversary editions numbered?


It appears that they're not numbered - they look from the case-back like they'll have a standard 6-digit serial number, whereas numbered Limited Editions don't have a standard 6-digit serial number, they only have their number out of their limit instead.


----------



## Tickstart

valuewatchguy said:


> About 55000 yen
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So about the same as a Khaki Field then... Meh


----------



## el_beelo

I would personally take the Seiko over a Khaki Field...

Better styling + better bracelet

However I’m bummed about the hardlex xtal and 4s movement, but for <$500 I can sweep those shortcomings under the rug...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AK2112

Love the look and I think the price is fair.


Also glad that a 40x48 Seiko Automatic is juuust out of my comfort range so I get to save my money and pass on these. God help me if they were 38mm... I wouldn't be able to resist.


----------



## Tickstart

If they're the same price I'd take the Hamilton Khaki Field mechanical. Now, I've never seen a Hamilton in person but SEIKO's quality control is as we all know.. Well let's just say SEIKO's watches are basically sold as spares. Not gonna lie, it looks very good but for that price I'd rather just buy the original










Buuut it doesn't matter anyhow since the SEIKO is JDM and thus unavailable to us gaijin.


----------



## MstrDabbles

This picture says something different about the Limited edition. Wonder what it is.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

Sorry but that price is pretty bad, you can get a standard 4r35 turtle for $300. 40mm too, ouch. Handsome design though.


----------



## Dan T.

AK2112 said:


> Also glad that a 40x48 Seiko Automatic is juuust out of my comfort range so I get to save my money and pass on these. God help me if they were 38mm... I wouldn't be able to resist.


Same. "Perfect fit" for me is about 38mm, depending on the brand. And yes, those two millimeters matter, because 40mm is "uncomfortable," and 42mm is "too big."

I know Seiko adores their date window aesthetic and presentation, but these either need it moved to 6 o'clock, or dropped entirely for a nice, symmetrical layout. Those long, narrow indices don't jive well with 3 o'clock date windows. To me, anyway.

Otherwise I really like this direction. It's like a "Minimalist Alpinist," without the gimmicky sun dial rotator thing.


----------



## Tickstart

Lest we forget.


----------



## Seikogi

Cosmodromedary said:


> View attachment 14485117
> 
> View attachment 14485119
> 
> View attachment 14485123
> 
> View attachment 14485127


well I am a Jojo fan and have read all parts expect part 6 and watched the latest anime which was vento aureo featuring those characters (One of my favorites, unique character design and really bizarre adventures).

I actually like the designs especially the Diavolo which reminds me of the Chaykin watches with the crazy face.

If Seiko is reading this - let Takehiko Inoue (maker of Vagabond) design a GS with a snowflake motive. That would be great and most likely sell well. You can also send me one for free for the idea ... since I don't shop watches in the 10k category. PM me and thanks Seiko .

That being said, I like my watches black and white, thin at 36mm dress and 40mm diver sized. As long as they don't release a thinner movement or start making the good old movements they had 30+ years ago I won't be overly hyped for mechanical watches from Seiko.

Typing this with my 10mm thin Seiko diver strapped on the wrist.


----------



## Dan T.

Tickstart said:


> Lest we forget.


Okay, now it feels like r/watchescirclejerk LOL

Joking aside, I am aghast the SNK809 took off over the SNKN33. A flieger???? They're fugly. A normal field watch layout blows it out of the water. For me, anyway. Oh well.


----------



## ewewew

Dan T. said:


> Okay, now it feels like r/watchescirclejerk LOL
> 
> Joking aside, I am aghast the SNK809 took off over the SNKN33. A flieger???? They're fugly. A normal field watch layout blows it out of the water. For me, anyway. Oh well.


SNKN33 on a NATO = P U R E C L A S S


----------



## NM156

TexasTaucher said:


> ^^^ what TF!


Brother, those 5s are HIDEOUS!

Seiko, what TF!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T.

ewewew said:


> SNKN33 on a NATO = P U R E C L A S S


LOL! So weird to read r/watchescirclejerk stuff outside the Reddit app... 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Is this the new Alpinist? Because if it is, once again Seiko has worstened the spec, fumbled the design, and jacked up the price. Disappointing to say the least.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


It probably isn't but it's beautiful.


----------



## luth_ukail

That abomination seiko 5...

My eyes!

Sent from my Samsung Note 10+


----------



## v1triol

https://wornandwound.com/seiko-team...nniversary-editions-refs-szsb006-and-szsb007/


----------



## appleb

v1triol said:


> View attachment 14487443
> 
> 
> https://wornandwound.com/seiko-team...nniversary-editions-refs-szsb006-and-szsb007/


I really want the one on the left! (SZSB006) Is there any way we can get these outside of Japan?


----------



## daytripper

ewewew said:


> SNKN33 on a NATO = P U R E C L A S S


Ok ciao

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

OK the SZSB006 looks way better than the SNK... There's no way around it


----------



## maki57

Dan T. said:


> Okay, now it feels like r/watchescirclejerk LOL


Like a broken watch on a 0.01666667 rpm winder, they can sometimes be right 100% of the time.


----------



## maki57

double post


----------



## slow_mo

Talking about Seiko's price increase... can I say that it all started with this???


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

slow_mo said:


> Talking about Seiko's price increase... can I say that it all started with this???


Lol so true looks great though. I wish they had a version that was in the price range of the sla021

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

slow_mo said:


> Talking about Seiko's price increase... can I say that it all started with this???


Having owned that one for two years I can say definitively that It's worth it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T.

appleb said:


> I really want the one on the left! (SZSB006) Is there any way we can get these outside of Japan?


As a vehement hater of faux patina ("fauxtina"?), I would like to see the one on the right with a bracelet. Still probably wouldn't buy it though. The hands look like the wrong style to me, now that I stare at it more. Like they're trying to be all "mid-century retro" or maybe like the template for them was lifted from a doily at grandma's house.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3WR

v1triol said:


> View attachment 14487443
> 
> 
> https://wornandwound.com/seiko-team...nniversary-editions-refs-szsb006-and-szsb007/


Lighting makes it look like the one on the right is missing a tooth at 5.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

v1triol said:


> View attachment 14487443
> 
> 
> https://wornandwound.com/seiko-team...nniversary-editions-refs-szsb006-and-szsb007/


Seiko: 4 words = 4 fonts


----------



## Biggles3

appleb said:


> I really want the one on the left! (SZSB006) Is there any way we can get these outside of Japan?


I just asked one of my sources and he said the steel bracelet model already sold out 

Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Seikogi said:


> Seiko: 4 words = 4 fonts


This is an issue I had with the PRESAGE Spring Drive watch as well. They already have a type-face which they've used from the beginning for SEIKO Spring Drive watches from 20 years ago, which they used on the rotor, but they then used a different type-face for "Spring Drive" on the dial...


----------



## Tickstart

4 words, 7 fonts


----------



## clyde_frog

Seikogi said:


> Seiko: 4 words = 4 fonts


I count 7 different fonts on that watch - the 12 and 6, and date window, SEIKO, Automatic, 23 JEWELS, 10 BAR and the MADE IN JAPAN etc. at the bottom. Ridiculous.


----------



## ahonobaka

Man, I have to say ya'll OCD AF 

Of course it's all up to personal preference, but I take no issue with the fonts here. Imagine if they were all the same? It'd be pretty heavy in a boring/monolithic way...Can't please everyone I guess


----------



## clyde_frog

They shouldn't be all the same, you're right, but seven?


----------



## Tickstart

Nicely done SEIKO 10/10!


----------



## huangcjz

They've actually done worse in the past before in the early 1960s for ones with a mélange of contrasting type-faces, numeral and text sizes, and spacing, that stick out like a sore thumb. And no, these are not re-dials, they're all original:








































Sometimes they even did contrasting colours, with the "30" in the middle in light, bright blue, as well. (I think they actually only stopped that and changed to black for all of the printing because the blue tends to fade in colour over time).

I really don't understand their model numbering scheme at the time either, since for the manual-wind Champions, 860 is higher-end than 850 since it's the date version vs. the time-only version, whereas the Sportsmatic, which shares the same basic movement architecture as the Champions but is higher-end than both of them by virtue of being an automatic, is numbered 820... They at least later rationalised the calibre numbers somewhat, so that the 850 became the 760/1(0), the 860 became the 7622, and the 820 became the 7625, but didn't do so for the model numbers on the dials...


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

Seiko x kiniku


----------



## Lostinthewoods

Xhantos said:


> https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/seikoselection/special/monsterhunter15th/
> 
> Scheduled to be released on October 25, 2019.
> Monster Hunter 15th anniversary 1000 piece limited edition
> 
> SBPY155
> View attachment 14472483
> 
> 
> SBPY156
> View attachment 14472485
> 
> 
> SBPY157
> View attachment 14472497


Kudos to Seiko for engaging with a younger market. Smart move for the future of the company. I kind of like these in a weird, uncomfortable way.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

ahonobaka said:


> Man, I have to say ya'll OCD AF


 so true 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

Oh god, trigger warning Lostinthewoods!


----------



## Robotaz

appleb said:


> I really want the one on the left! (SZSB006) Is there any way we can get these outside of Japan?


Buy one of the new Hamilton mechanicals and get a better watch.


----------



## daytripper

Robotaz said:


> Buy one of the new Hamilton mechanicals and get a better watch.


The crystals on Hamiltons are absolutely horrendous. Complete lack of AR on their crystals meant I might as well have been staring at a light with how illegible the dial was, sold my Khaki King for this exact reason.


----------



## prlwatch

Agree. First thing I'd need to do is get a new crystal.


----------



## Robotaz

daytripper said:


> The crystals on Hamiltons are absolutely horrendous. Complete lack of AR on their crystals meant I might as well have been staring at a light with how illegible the dial was, sold my Khaki King for this exact reason.


You're going to compare a $500 Seiko Hardlex POS to a Hamilton sapphire with no AR? Come on.


----------



## jamesezra

Robotaz said:


> You're going to compare a $500 Seiko Hardlex POS to a Hamilton sapphire with no AR? Come on.


Personally, I have no issues with Hardlex. But I do have an issue with not being able to read the time due to reflections.


----------



## daytripper

Robotaz said:


> You're going to compare a $500 Seiko Hardlex POS to a Hamilton sapphire with no AR? Come on.


I have literally never scratched a crystal on any of my watches I've ever worn. Perhaps I'm not mountain climbing with my watch or bumping into rocks while diving or prone to smashing my watch into office doors enough, but even when I do when desk diving the bezel or case usually protects it. I have however been unable to read my Khaki King because it's just 100% reflections at most angles. And it seems every single Hamilton is the same judging by the amount of threads on watchuseek and reddit that complain about lack of AR, or hell even on the Omega forums for the new Murph. https://omegaforums.net/threads/need-ar-crystal-for-hamilton-khaki-field-murph.92676/

It may not bother you but I would rather wear a $10 Casio F91 than a Hamilton that can't even do the most basic thing which is let you see what time it is.


----------



## MrDisco99

I really don't get the obsession with sapphire. Hardlex is less reflective and less likely to crack. Not saying one or the other is always better, but my preference depends on what kind of watch it is.


----------



## Seikogi

MrDisco99 said:


> I really don't get the obsession with sapphire. Hardlex is less reflective and less likely to crack. Not saying one or the other is always better, but my preference depends on what kind of watch it is.


Well what kind of watch is it? Looks like a vintage inspired dress watch. Cathedral hands and one of them has lume only on the hands and comes on a leather strap.

Are we really debating mineral vs sapphire in dress watches? FYI: They are already available on ebay for *1k*, which should be more than enough for an AR mod on the Khaki or an entry lvl Sinn, Longines, etc.


----------



## Tickstart

Yes, the infamous "Hardlex is more shatter resistant" claim which has never been verified.


----------



## huangcjz

Seikogi said:


> Well what kind of watch is it? Looks like a vintage inspired dress watch. Cathedral hands and one of them has lume only on the hands and comes on a leather strap.
> 
> Are we really debating mineral vs sapphire in dress watches? FYI: They are already available on ebay for *1k*, which should be more than enough for an AR mod on the Khaki or an entry lvl Sinn, Longines, etc.


I would say that it's a dressy-styled sports watch, due to the lume, numerals, and date complication, and perhaps the automatic winding due to the effect it has on its thickness.

I am very strict and traditional in my definition of a dress watch - should ideally be as thin as possible, so hand-winding if a mechanical watch, cased in precious metal, have a minimal case, be <38 mm in diameter, and have as few complications as possible, perhaps a sub-seconds hand or centre-seconds hand at most (a two- or three-hander quartz would also fit my definition), and probably a light-coloured and minimal dial too. Though, of course, you can go on a sliding scale from dressy through to office/everyday through to sports.

E.g. I would also classify the watches from the 1960s I posted before (mentions of water resistance on the dial, too much text on the dials, and they're called e.g. "Sportsman" and "Sportsmatic", even if people might see them as dressy watches today), and SARB033/SARB035 as sports watches.

I've seen people comparing these new Seikos' style to Hamiltons such as their field watches and the Murph, the Rolex Explorer, and Omega Railmaster, all of which are sports watches.

By my definition, most later vintage King Seikos and Grand Seikos are not dress watches, but office/everyday watches.


----------



## Seikogi

huangcjz said:


> I would say that it's a dressy-styled sports watch, due to the lume, numerals, and date complication, and perhaps the automatic winding due to the effect it has on its thickness.
> 
> I am very strict and traditional in my definition of a dress watch - should ideally be as thin as possible, so hand-winding if a mechanical watch, cased in precious metal, have a minimal case, and have as few complications as possible, perhaps a sub-seconds hand or centre-seconds hand at most (a two-hander quartz would also fit my definition), and probably a light-coloured and minimal dial too. Though, of course, you can go on a sliding scale from dressy through to office/everyday through to sports.
> 
> E.g. I would also classify the watches from the 1960s I posted before (mentions of water resistance on the dial, too much text on the dials, and they're called e.g. "Sportsman" and "Sportsmatic", even if people might see them as dressy watches today), and SARB033/SARB035 as sports watches.
> 
> I've seen people comparing these new Seikos' style to Hamiltons such as their field watches and the Murph, the Rolex Explorer, and Omega Railmaster, all of which are sports watches.
> 
> By my definition, most later vintage King Seikos and Grand Seikos are not dress watches, but office/everyday watches.


I share your definition of a dress watch. This would render most "dress watches" these days into the dressy-styled sports watch category imo.

Apart from the Dolce (not counting the diameter) and a few GS L.E I can't think of any pure dress watch from Seiko (not much different with many other big manufacturers). 
I guess the category is not as popular as dressy-sportswatch for most buyers.


----------



## Cosmodromedary

Tickstart said:


> Yes, the infamous "Hardlex is more shatter resistant" claim which has never been verified.


I don't think there is any debate to be had there. Sapphire crystals are more prone to shatter because the extreme hardness makes the material brittle. That's fairly basic material science 101.


----------



## Bassline

Tickstart said:


> Yes, the infamous "Hardlex is more shatter resistant" claim which has never been verified.


I think this has actually been verified quite well. There are even ISO standards surrounding what type of impact comparable mineral and sapphire crystals need to be able to sustain without shattering to pass. Spoiler: sapphire has a much lower bar set for it.

Anyways, and this is where I'll mostly agree with you: the devil is in the details. Thickness, quality, and shape all play a part.

Not to belabor this derail any further, but see this thread for some other details that Seiko takes into consideration when determining which watches get which types of crystal. Yes, cost is a big factor.

Tokunaga on: Explanation about the materials of watch glass https://www.thewatchsite.com/showthread.php?t=242


----------



## Tickstart

Cosmodromedary said:


> I don't think there is any debate to be had there. Sapphire crystals are more prone to shatter because the extreme hardness makes the material brittle. That's fairly basic material science 101.


If there is such a universal relation (which there isn't), it doesn't say anything about Hardlex vs sapphire anyway, since for comparison an egg noodle is more brittle, but also softer in comparison to say, spaghetti. So sapphire could be both harder and less brittle than Hardlex, we don't know since, as I said, it's unverified.

But it is quite a mute point since as stated above, more than just the material goes into a crystal or any other object. I wouldn't trust a 10^-2 mm thin wurtzite boron nitride crystal.


----------



## Kevan

Cosmodromedary said:


> I don't think there is any debate to be had there. Sapphire crystals are more prone to shatter because the extreme hardness makes the material brittle. That's fairly basic material science 101.


After personally seeing a sapphire crystal shatter into a million pieces after a chance meeting with the corner of a brick, I have to say the gnashing of teeth over whether a watch is equipped with sapphire is rather pointless to me now. Yes, Hardlex scratches. But I'd rather a crystal scratch than shatter. It used to bother me. It no longer does.


----------



## Bassline

I personally believe it is likely that in order to have the highest quality sapphire crystals either match, or get into the same diminishing returns territory of shatter-resistance as the highest quality mineral crystals, the sapphire crystal would need to be thicker. This may not be an issue for a chunky diver like a Marinemaster, but for smaller sports watches it could be an additional consideration. Again, I'm certain a lot more goes into this type of engineering decision than even just cost vs. scratch resistance.


----------



## Tickstart

Scratch resistance is one of the most important aspects for watch enthusiasts, considering their mild OCD tendencies. They rarely bang their watches into hulls 60 meters below the surface.


----------



## Robotaz

daytripper said:


> I have literally never scratched a crystal on any of my watches I've ever worn. Perhaps I'm not mountain climbing with my watch or bumping into rocks while diving or prone to smashing my watch into office doors enough, but even when I do when desk diving the bezel or case usually protects it. I have however been unable to read my Khaki King because it's just 100% reflections at most angles. And it seems every single Hamilton is the same judging by the amount of threads on watchuseek and reddit that complain about lack of AR, or hell even on the Omega forums for the new Murph. https://omegaforums.net/threads/need-ar-crystal-for-hamilton-khaki-field-murph.92676/
> 
> It may not bother you but I would rather wear a $10 Casio F91 than a Hamilton that can't even do the most basic thing which is let you see what time it is.


Fair enough. I had a Khaki GMT with a beautiful purple AR. Very nice watch. I'm not sure what the strategy is at this point, but Hamilton is definitely using some AR now.


----------



## NicoD

Robotaz said:


> Fair enough. I had a Khaki GMT with a beautiful purple AR. Very nice watch. I'm not sure what the strategy is at this point, but Hamilton is definitely using some AR now.


I personally hate colored AR. But to each their own 

I tend to prefer plexi or Hardlex for vintage-related watches. Or for a Speedy.

I also never had any issue with non-sapphire watches compared to the ones equipped with a sapphire glass.

As far as I am concerned, this nothing more than a theoretical and personal preference debate ;-)


----------



## MrDisco99

Seikogi said:


> Well what kind of watch is it? Looks like a vintage inspired dress watch. Cathedral hands and one of them has lume only on the hands and comes on a leather strap.
> 
> Are we really debating mineral vs sapphire in dress watches? FYI: They are already available on ebay for *1k*, which should be more than enough for an AR mod on the Khaki or an entry lvl Sinn, Longines, etc.


Are we really using eBay values to determine what should be on the spec sheet?

And really that's all it is... a tick mark on a spec sheet that companies started doing just so they could say they did and charge more money for it. If it's that important to you, get the Hamilton.

I'm just saying, a hardlex crystal is not a factor that would put me off buying a daily wear type "affordable" Seiko.

I will say, though, for $500-ish retail I'd want a 6R movement. But I guess those days are gone.

I don't play the eBay speculation game. If you're buying at inflated prices on eBay that's on you for putting more value on having it over what it's actually worth.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Kevan said:


> After personally seeing a sapphire crystal shatter into a million pieces after a chance meeting with the corner of a brick, I have to say the gnashing of teeth over whether a watch is equipped with sapphire is rather pointless to me now. Yes, Hardlex scratches. But I'd rather a crystal scratch than shatter. It used to bother me. It no longer does.


I would rather have a glass resistant to scratching due damage exposure that could occur from every day common occurrences MORE THAN glass that is resistant to shattering from a rather rare "chance meeting".

Hardlex I've had dozens....... with a 70% success rate of keeping it scratch free. I've also owned dozens of sapphire with a 100% success rate of keeping it shatter free. Mineral glass I've had a few and about a 0% success rate of keeping it scratch free.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

https://wornandwound.com/seiko-teams-up-with-japanese-retailer-tictac-for-two-jdm-anniversary-editions-refs-szsb006-and-szsb007/

Sorry to come late to the party, but personally the bracelet model with aged lume is one of the best-looking Seiko field watches I've ever seen. I don't say that lightly.


----------



## huangcjz

The first live photo I've seen from someone who's already got an SZSB007, and its box:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/d7eikz

Apparently, the stainless steel bracelet model with aged lume, SZSB006, is already sold out nationwide, but I imagine that they'll probably be re-stocked in the future, just as the blue Alpinist has been.


----------



## valuewatchguy

huangcjz said:


> The first live photo I've seen from someone who's already got an SZSB007, and its box:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/d7eikz
> 
> Apparently, the stainless steel bracelet model with aged lume, SZSB006, is already sold out nationwide, but I imagine that they'll probably be re-stocked in the future, just as the blue Alpinist has been.


a well known Japan reseller had a few of them but was getting a million people on the wait list so I'm sure they are gone. He wanted $610 for it. Another HK based reseller had it for $625 agin that was a few days ago, so I'm sure they are gone.

I know Ebay prices are nuts but at retail $500 for the NH35 was a stretch but $600 was just over my limit on that. I am betting on more being made available in the future though.


----------



## huangcjz

Some more discontinuation news from Seiya - it was posted just under a week ago, but I haven't seen anyone else mention it here (though I don't go on any other threads on WatchUSeek apart from this one), or on other fora:

SBDB011 Spring Drive MM600 GMT - I would guess because of the PROSPEX LX models coming out, it doesn't make sense for Seiko to have this much cheaper watch with the same movement still on sale at the same time too. I wonder what this might mean for the Transocean Spring Drive GMTs which also have the 5R66 movement, too?

The next 3 are surprising, since they're some of the JDM versions of the 6306/9 re-issues which have a Kanji-English day wheel - Seiya speculates that there might be minor changes to these, with new models coming out to replace them, which would make sense:

SBDY015 - the SRP777J replacement

SBDY013 - the blue-black gradient one, I think people call this the "Batman" perhaps, but I'm not familiar with the nicknames that I think come from Rolex colour schemes.

SBDY027 - STO II PVD - the Save The Oceans are Special Editions, but it's only the 6306/9 one that's said to be discontinued, not the Samurai and solar chronograph ones, and not the first-generation 6306/9 STO model.

These are 2 enamel-dialled watches which have very similar-looking dials in terms of the type-face used for the numerals as the newly-announced Spring Drive PRESAGE watches (the only difference that makes the Spring Drive PRESAGE watches much more expensive seems to be the Spring Drive movement), so again it's unsurprising that these are being discontinued, since they look so similar to the much more expensive watch (except for lacking the PRESAGE branding, just saying "Automatic" instead, since they were launched before the PRESAGE branding was introduced for automatic watches), but at a much lower price (obviously they have much cheaper mechanical movements, though):

SARX027

SARD007

Source: https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/some-seiko-wristwatches-are-discontinued-in-2019


----------



## ShdwFX

I’m surprised that the SBDB011 wasn’t already discontinued. Kind of seems like there isn’t too many in the wild. If you can get over the integrated bracelet/bezel removal setup and are comfortable with the height, it’s a steal. As a proud owner, I hope as time passes, it becomes more sought after, not because of the price bump I expect will come as we see the price margin between this and the LX, but because I think it was overlooked in terms of its packed full of great features and is unique from the other Marine Masters. Ugly as some may think that white GMT hand is, the true GMT set up of this spring drive is a bonus that really sold this watch for me. My advice is find one while you can!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83

ShdwFX said:


> I'm surprised that the SBDB011 wasn't already discontinued. Kind of seems like there isn't too many in the wild. If you can get over the integrated bracelet/bezel removal setup and are comfortable with the height, it's a steal. As a proud owner, I hope as time passes, it becomes more sought after, not because of the price bump I expect will come as we see the price margin between this and the LX, but because I think it was overlooked in terms of its packed full of great features and is unique from the other Marine Masters. Ugly as some may think that white GMT hand is, the true GMT set up of this spring drive is a bonus that really sold this watch for me. My advice is find one while you can!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very true, and I'm eyeing an SBDB001 myself.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

I'm a bit slow and don't know if this was buried in the thread this past summer but it looks like I might have missed out on a USD $350 Seiko quartz chrono that I would have ordered had I known of it earlier!








(Photo shamelessly stolen but credited via watermark.)


----------



## ShdwFX

GTR83 said:


> Very true, and I'm eyeing an SBDB001 myself.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


You won't regret it. I'd say the aesthetic is one that grew on me and the thickness was surprisingly easy to get over because it wears well being fully titanium. I find it more comfortable than my Samurai was and that went to trade recently due to its obsolescence in my collection. I'd be happy to answer any questions you might have to sway you to the dark side lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83

ShdwFX said:


> You won't regret it. I'd say the aesthetic is one that grew on me and the thickness was surprisingly easy to get over because it wears well being fully titanium. I find it more comfortable than my Samurai was and that went to trade recently due to its obsolescence in my collection. I'd be happy to answer any questions you might have to sway you to the dark side lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's one of those watches that I think I would keep on the original bracelet forever so I never was bummed by its integrated bracelet attachment system. I also got used to its even bigger brother the SBEX005 pretty quickly so I believe the SBDB001 would be an even better fit, being smaller. Have tried wearing various incarnations of the MM300 but for some reason I always thought something was off with their sizing... Meanwhile from various wrist shots, despite the MM600 being bigger than the MM300, I think it actually fits various wrist shapes and sizes better than the smaller one. Or maybe I'm just crazy lol.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb

huangcjz said:


> These are 2 enamel-dialled watches which have very similar-looking dials in terms of the type-face used for the numerals as the newly-announced Spring Drive PRESAGE watches (the only difference that makes the Spring Drive PRESAGE watches much more expensive seems to be the Spring Drive movement), so again it's unsurprising that these are being discontinued, since they looks so similar to the much more expensive watch (except for lacking the PRESAGE branding, just saying "Automatic" instead, since they were launched before it was introduced), but at a much lower price (obviously they have much cheaper mechanical movements, though):
> 
> SARX027
> 
> SARD007
> 
> Source: https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/some-seiko-wristwatches-are-discontinued-in-2019


Maybe it is time for me to purchase the SARX027 now. I've had my eye on this one for a while and I would hate to see it go.


----------



## ShdwFX

GTR83 said:


> It's one of those watches that I think I would keep on the original bracelet forever so I never was bummed by its integrated bracelet attachment system. I also got used to its even bigger brother the SBEX005 pretty quickly so I believe the SBDB001 would be an even better fit, being smaller. Have tried wearing various incarnations of the MM300 but for some reason I always thought something was off with their sizing... Meanwhile from various wrist shots, despite the MM600 being bigger than the MM300, I think it actually fits various wrist shapes and sizes better than the smaller one. Or maybe I'm just crazy lol.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Oh wow, you'll have no problem adapting. I was eying up the SBEX001 as I find the dial text a bit more appealing, but decided I probably can't justify it. I would like to add a MM300 to the collection though, which one is yet to be determined.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1

appleb said:


> Maybe it is time for me to purchase the SARX027 now. I've had my eye on this one for a while and I would hate to see it go.


i had one and honestly wore it 1 time.Found it very plain despite enamel dial


----------



## GTR83

ShdwFX said:


> Oh wow, you'll have no problem adapting. I was eying up the SBEX001 as I find the dial text a bit more appealing, but decided I probably can't justify it. I would like to add a MM300 to the collection though, which one is yet to be determined.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the SLA019 is the best looking one out of the bunch, although the X logo and the absence of the "Marinemaster" text may not be for everyone. It used to be that the Marinemasters were a separate, higher class from Prospex divers which were supposedly a family of lower to middle end models, but Seiko is now pushing the family name on basically all of their sports watches that aren't a Seiko 5, in what is probably an attempt to make the Prospex name sound more upmarket.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShdwFX

GTR83 said:


> I think the SLA019 is the best looking one out of the bunch, although the X logo and the absence of the "Marinemaster" text may not be for everyone. It used to be that the Marinemasters were a separate, higher class from Prospex divers which were supposedly a family of lower to middle end models, but Seiko is now pushing the family name on basically all of their sports watches that aren't a Seiko 5, in what is probably an attempt to make the Prospex name sound more upmarket.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'm a fan of the Marinemaster and it's text. I understand the Prospex thing but I'm really adverse to having it on the dial lol part of the reason why I liked the MM600, the X is only on the crown. It's addition to the PADI divers was in my opinion too much branding on the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yannssolo

Does anybody now how will be the future 2020 Alpinist? 
I can't wait...


----------



## jlyc2

yannssolo said:


> Does anybody now how will be the future 2020 Alpinist?
> I can't wait...


I would love if they did something modern, like the quartz perpetual GMT titanium alpinist they had from early 2000.


----------



## Waya03

jlyc2 said:


> I would love if they did something modern, like the quartz perpetual GMT titanium alpinist they had from early 2000.


I guess that it will carry 6r35 and will be way too big ~41mm. Mountain on caseback will be probably gone as well, as it will have see-through caseback.


----------



## mikelj1

Tickstart said:


> Yes, the infamous "Hardlex is more shatter resistant" claim which has never been verified.


No, it's the 'mineral crystal is more shatter resistant than sapphire' fact. Hardlex is just Seiko's propriety version of hardened mineral crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alf92

10bar waterproof instead of 20, simple push-pull crown, a see-through case back, caliber 4R36 with hand winding & second hacking,...
*Seïko SRPD55... the new SKX007 ?*

https://www.seikowatches.com/us-en/products/5sports/srpd55
https://watchbase.com/seiko/5-sports/srpd55k1


----------



## JacobC

mikelj1 said:


> No, it's the 'mineral crystal is more shatter resistant than sapphire' fact. Hardlex is just Seiko's propriety version of hardened mineral crystal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct. Mineral glass is softer than sapphire so it scratches instead of chipping / shattering. Hardlex is harder than mineral but softer than sapphire. Most things are excluding diamonds.

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## MrDisco99

yannssolo said:


> Does anybody now how will be the future 2020 Alpinist?
> I can't wait...


https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/alpinist-return-2020-a-5029025.html


----------



## Tickstart

SEIKO pls reissue the SBCM029
I'll pay $1500 easy


----------



## Chingoo

https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/special/greenenamel/










SPB111J1 "limited" of 2000 pieces
Price in YEN is 150.000Y
6R35 movement at 21600vph
40.5mm x 12.4mm
Enamel dial


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

Chingoo said:


> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/special/greenenamel/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPB111J1 "limited" of 2000 pieces
> Price in YEN is 150.000Y
> 6R35 movement at 21600vph
> 40.5mm x 12.4mm
> Enamel dial


2,000 Aussie Dollars. Bruh. They better have solved those 6R movement woes at that price.


----------



## appleb

Chingoo said:


> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/special/greenenamel/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPB111J1 "limited" of 2000 pieces
> Price in YEN is 150.000Y
> 6R35 movement at 21600vph
> 40.5mm x 12.4mm
> Enamel dial


That date window ruins the dial. Make a 6R movement without a date!


----------



## SteveNC

appleb said:


> That date window ruins the dial. Make a 6R movement without a date!


Well, at least it doesn't have a cyclops LOL.


----------



## ewewew

The dial on that green Presage reminds me of this solar:


----------



## valuewatchguy

Chingoo said:


> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/special/greenenamel/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPB111J1 "limited" of 2000 pieces
> Price in YEN is 150.000Y
> 6R35 movement at 21600vph
> 40.5mm x 12.4mm
> Enamel dial


I'll go out on a limb and say that I'm not a huge fan of presage models but that one with the green enamel dial is something I would consider owning. Retail price is a bit steep but with 2000 pieces available I'm pretty certain those will be discounted fairly soon. The green enamel is much more appealing to me than the stark white that I see so often. Date window is not bad Especially since they were able to maintain the proportionality of the three o'clock markers. The biggest negative for me is the 40.5 mm diameter. The style would look great in 38.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd

OmegaTom said:


> 2,000 Aussie Dollars. Bruh. They better have solved those 6R movement woes at that price.


I don't know much about Seiko's pricing. Seems like most suggest this is priced high (a common refrain no matter the brand). Can someone shed some objective light on the real value of this watch based on the movement being used, the enamel dial, the strap/clasp, the case, and its value retention. I really like it in a way that surprises me. I never would have thought a green dial watch would have this much appeal to me. When I saw it on IG this morning, I immediately went searching for more info. Just don't want to overspend on a watch that clearly is not worth the money.


----------



## valuewatchguy

1165dvd said:


> I don't know much about Seiko's pricing. Seems like most suggest this is priced high (a common refrain no matter the brand). Can someone shed some objective light on the real value of this watch based on the movement being used, the enamel dial, the strap/clasp, the case, and its value retention. I really like it in a way that surprises me. I never would have thought a green dial watch would have this much appeal to me. When I saw it on IG this morning, I immediately went searching for more info. Just don't want to overspend on a watch that clearly is not worth the money.


Enamel dials are expensive to make because of how time intensive. In terms of skill I'm not sure there are many people/organizations that can surpass Seiko's abilities with enamel dials.

Another microbrand that does enamel dials is Anordain who also demonstrates excellent workmanship. Their watches cost between $1100 and $1400. This green Seiko is $1400 USD (retail) which is sure to be discounted when it hits the streets. So in terms of price I think it's not too far off the mark.

The biggest difference is that Anordain uses Selitta movements and Seiko uses their own in-house 6R movements. There is a lot of differein opinions on the 6R family of movements from total crap to awesome. I would say that in general most people consider it to be a step below the Selitta SW200 or an ETA 2824.

Seiko leather straps are hit or miss, on the Presage series I think they have been acceptable. Anordain i believe uses very high quality straps.

There may be other companies that use enamel dials which I am not thinking of right now. But that IS what you are paying for. It isn;t the movement or the strap. It is the dial. Buy which one you like. I don't think the Seiko is overpriced in the enamel dial watch segment. If all you want is a green dial, auto movement, 3 hander and don't care about enamel. then you can find cheaper options. Good luck


----------



## huangcjz

1165dvd said:


> I don't know much about Seiko's pricing. Seems like most suggest this is priced high (a common refrain no matter the brand). Can someone shed some objective light on the real value of this watch based on the movement being used, the enamel dial, the strap/clasp, the case, and its value retention. I really like it in a way that surprises me. I never would have thought a green dial watch would have this much appeal to me. When I saw it on IG this morning, I immediately went searching for more info. Just don't want to overspend on a watch that clearly is not worth the money.


For comparison, the SARX053, which has a blue enamel dial, and the SARX049/SPB047 white enamel dial, which share the same case as this watch and are not limited editions, have Japanese retail prices of 100,000 JPY excluding tax, whereas this is 50% more expensive, but has a movement with a longer power reserve of 70 hours vs. 50 hours for the older watches. The blue enamel dial limited edition with a 50 hour power reserve movement (the international model, SPB069, which has different hour marks and hands to the non-limited-edition Japanese market SARX053, with some added gold detailing) has a RRP of $1,100 USD excluding tax, so was a slight premium over the non-limited edition JDM blue enamel dial model. The SARX027, which is about to be discontinued, was one of the earlier and cheaper porcelain-dialled Seikos they have done in the last few years, but has a different, slightly smaller case, has an RRP of 85,000 JPY excluding tax. The cheapest Seiko you can get with the 70 hour power reserve movement is a divers' watch, the new 3rd-gen Sumo, with a Japanese RRP of 85,000 JPY excluding tax, which does not have an enamel dial. The most expensive is the Arita porcelain-dialled, non-limited-edition SARX061/SPB095, which is 180,000 JPY/1,700 USD excluding tax. So Seiko are definitely raising their prices quite a bit quite quickly recently. However, all their other enamel-dialled watches have painted markers, rather than the applied textured metal markers of this green enamel dial watch, which I assume might be a bit more expensive to make in terms of material costs. I would assume that the straps and clasps between all these watches are the same, apart from their colour.


----------



## 1165dvd

Thanks guys. Very helpful. I planned on taking a look at the Arita porcelain dialed watches when they hit the streets. I wasn't sure if they were using the same movement in this one (70hr. PR)

The strap looks like a legit gator/ croc strap, not embossed, which might add value . 

Going to have to give Toppers a call to sort things out, I guess. 

Thanks again.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

OmegaTom said:


> 2,000 Aussie Dollars. Bruh. They better have solved those 6R movement woes at that price.


6R35 has a modified gear train and barrel so I'd assume improvements have been made.

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## JacobC

1165dvd said:


> Thanks guys. Very helpful. I planned on taking a look at the Arita porcelain dialed watches when they hit the streets. I wasn't sure if they were using the same movement in this one (70hr. PR)
> 
> The strap looks like a legit gator/ croc strap, not embossed, which might add value .
> 
> Going to have to give Toppers a call to sort things out, I guess.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The 3-hander is, the other is not

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## LostArk

I think the applied indices on the SPB111J1 distract from the beauty of the vitreous enamel. Same goes for the handset. This would have looked much better with painted indices and painted white handset. The deco font choice for the arabics is questionable, and clashes with the font on the date wheel (particularly the "4"). It will sell out because it's limited, but that's the only reason I can see to be excited about it. The new SPB095 is far more attractive imo.


----------



## huangcjz

Some news on parts availability in the U.K. - SEIKO U.K. will begin selling parts such as bracelets, straps, links, pins and spring bars directly to the public starting in the next few weeks. Apparently SEIKO USA has always done so, but this is new for the U.K..



JacobC said:


> 6R35 has a modified gear train and barrel so I'd assume improvements have been made.


Do you know the specific details of the modifications? I had assumed that it would just be a main-spring with a different alloy or dimensions.


----------



## huangcjz

I seem to recall that there were some people here hoping that the new SEIKO 5 SPORTS watches would have better chapter ring alignment - well, just know that there are no surprises:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/d9cxhd

Also, a video of the SZSB006: 




And another live photo of it:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/dami0i


----------



## shelfcompact

huangcjz said:


> I seem to recall that there were some people here hoping that the new SEIKO 5 SPORTS watches would have better chapter ring alignment - well, just know that there are no surprises:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/d9cxhd


Damn, that's way off.


----------



## Cobia

huangcjz said:


> I seem to recall that there were some people here hoping that the new SEIKO 5 SPORTS watches would have better chapter ring alignment - well, just know that there are no surprises:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/d9cxhd


Not sure why peeps thought alignment would be better on down graded seiko 5's?
Thats the definition of wishful thinking.


----------



## appleb

huangcjz said:


> I seem to recall that there were some people here hoping that the new SEIKO 5 SPORTS watches would have better chapter ring alignment - well, just know that there are no surprises:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/d9cxhd


Haha yeah, that is mine. I also posted it here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/chapter-ring-alignment-new-seiko-5-sports-models-5041091.html


----------



## tentimestwenty

Cobia said:


> Not sure why peeps thought alignment would be better on down graded seiko 5's?
> Thats the definition of wishful thinking.


Actually, statistically speaking of the 20 or so Seikos I've owned, more than half were 5s and the only alignment problems I've had were not on 5s!


----------



## tentimestwenty

Cobia said:


> Not sure why peeps thought alignment would be better on down graded seiko 5's?
> Thats the definition of wishful thinking.


Actually, statistically speaking of the 20 or so Seikos I've owned, more than half were 5s and the only alignment problems I've had were not on 5s!


----------



## Tickstart

I think the crystal is not pressed into the case for it to be that much misaligned. That was the case with my 011 when I received it. There's a tab on the chapter ring and it won't allow for that much misalignment, unless it's not held by the crystal and thus can completely jump out of its slot.


----------



## JacobC

huangcjz said:


> Do you know the specific details of the modifications? I had assumed that it would just be a main-spring with a different alloy or dimensions.


I haven't seen a technical analysis of it yet, this is just info I got from Seiko during a call for one of my articles coming up.

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## yannssolo

Mine is perfectly aligned : marker, chapter ring and bezel.
Plus, +0,9 s/d average.

Well i just have a thought: why don't you buy your watches in brick and mortar shop ?

Ok, i agree it's not normal, pretty disappointed QC from Seiko, but hey, have you seen the following Rolex ?


----------



## Emceemon

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77

huangcjz said:


> Some news on parts availability in the U.K. - SEIKO U.K. will begin selling parts such as bracelets, straps, links, pins and spring bars directly to the public starting in the next few weeks. Apparently SEIKO USA has always done so, but this is new for the U.K..


Good news, but as is standard for Seiko UK I'm willing to bet the prices will be ridiculous. Usually buy my bits and pieces from Cousins but would be nice to have another option.


----------



## Tickstart

yannssolo said:


> Mine is perfectly aligned : marker, chapter ring and bezel.
> Plus, +0,9 s/d average.
> 
> Well i just have a thought: why don't you buy your watches in brick and mortar shop ?
> 
> Ok, i agree it's not normal, pretty disappointed QC from Seiko, but hey, have you seen the following Rolex ?


At least ROLEX's trollin with attention to detail, SEIKO's QC issues are as subtle as a sledgehammer to the face, made of smelling salt.


----------



## Tick talk 1

The Japanese do this sort of fantasy thing well, it's a nice surprise to see that they are solar movements vs. the final fantasy releases of yesteryear.


----------



## Watch19

ewewew said:


> https://www.gonintendo.com/stories/343589-seiko-releasing-a-new-series-of-super-mario-watches
> 
> A few more Mario watches that I didn't see posted on the Alba site:


I just received mine. In case anyone wants to know, the hour and minute hands on the Nato strap versions have lume. No lume on the dial though . . .


----------



## huangcjz

Apparently the new SEIKO 5 SPORTS watches' serial numbers begin with "07" and "03", which means that they don't match the standard Seiko serial numbering system that we've always assumed has been in place until now - unless they might have changed the system recently?


----------



## 6R15

Watch19 said:


> I just received mine. In case anyone wants to know, the hour and minute hands on the Nato strap versions have lume. No lume on the dial though . . .


Picssssss


----------



## yannssolo

huangcjz said:


> Apparently the new SEIKO 5 SPORTS watches' serial numbers begin with "07" and "03", which means that they don't match the standard Seiko serial numbering system that we've always assumed has been in place until now - unless they might have changed the system recently?


I have a brand new Seiko 5 SRPD73, the serial number begins with 09, it does not match the numbering system we all know indeed.

I thought it was only mine, i thought there was an issue only with my watch, i am happy not ?

But i do not understand the logic of this new system


----------



## huangcjz

The Grand Seiko Sport Collection Godzilla 65th Anniversary - SBGA405, as predicted. Limited Edition of 650, with Calibre 9R15, which is a more accurate version of Calibre 9R65 - ±15 seconds a month (equivalent to ±1 second per day), whereas Calibre 9R15 is ±10 seconds a month (equivalent to ±0.5 seconds per day). Same movement and case as the SBGA403 Lion dial, but different dial and higher issue limit (that was 500), but higher price due to the Godzilla connection. 1,300,000 JPY excluding tax, availability on 9th November:






https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/special/godzilla65th/

https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/collections/sbga405


----------



## Cobia

huangcjz said:


> The Grand Seiko Sport Godzilla 65th Anniversary - SBGA405, as predicted:


That case has a lot of charm and character, real retro feel too, absolutely love it.


----------



## yonsson

Bob_Loblaw said:


> This link to Seiya Japan, https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/the-alpinist-will-make-a-comeback-in-jan-2020, doesn't verify the image you refer to "There aren't any available photos". It does provide notification of future Alpinist releases. Also notice it is a blog post.
> From that page:
> 
> " It has been newly fitted with 6R35 movement. The power reserve has been upgraded to 70hr. *(The 6R15 movement had a 50hr power reserve.)
> It will keep the 20 ATM water resistance but will come with a see-through back.
> The green dial will remain pretty much the same. It was announced that a black and white contrasting dial will be offered as well.
> 
> There aren't any available photos, and details are subject to change.
> But I still can't wait for it to come out.
> 
> SBDC091
> Green dial + Brown leather strap -- 75000 Yen
> 
> SBDC089
> White dial + Black leather strap -- 75000 Yen
> 
> SBDC087
> Black dial + SS bracelet -- 77000 Yen"


Sapphire crystal and X on the dial.


----------



## yonsson

Arrived at home today. AWESOME! 
(Alba is owned and made by SEIKO).


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> Sapphire crystal and X on the dial.


PM me a picture please


----------



## valuewatchguy

Cobia said:


> That case has a lot of charm and character, real retro feel too, absolutely love it.


+100

Yeah that's a winner. Sometimes we faun over GS releases just because we are fan boys but that Godzilla is a real beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## el_beelo

valuewatchguy said:


> +100
> 
> Yeah that's a winner. Sometimes we faun over GS releases just because we are fan boys but that Godzilla is a real beauty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably the nicest red dialed watch I've ever seen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhantos

valuewatchguy said:


> +100
> 
> Yeah that's a winner. Sometimes we faun over GS releases just because we are fan boys but that Godzilla is a real beauty.


I need to be paid handsomely in order to bear to wear that 'thing' that ugly.

'Eye of the beholder' at work I guess


----------



## 6R15

Xhantos said:


> I need to be paid handsomely in order to bear to wear that 'thing' that ugly.
> 
> 'Eye of the beholder' at work I guess


Eh, it's not that bad. The fake rotating bezel design looks dumb, but it's nowhere near as horrendous as anything from the Seiko Galante line


----------



## Spring-Diver

Cobia said:


> That case has a lot of charm and character, real retro feel too, absolutely love it.


Ditto! If I had the spare $ I would rock that bad boy in a heartbeat. It's a large watch at 44.5mm x 14.3 too 

Cheers 
Shannon


----------



## Cobia

Spring-Diver said:


> Ditto! If I had the spare $ I would rock that bad boy in a heartbeat. It's a large watch at 44.5mm x 14.3 too
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Wow, didnt realise it was 44, perfect size 
Yep she's a real beauty Shannon.


----------



## dr.sphinx

About the Godzilla: I reluctantly accept the GS policy of not leaving see-through casebacks entirely transparent in LEs. But to have the better-bred SD with the golden medallion etc. compete with the scribble would feel weird. 

This is not a watch for me (and frankly, if I wanted it tough luck getting it), but even if I were into these types of cases (ultimately my bad, I get the historical cues, but still) and loved the 'zilla, that might make me hesitate a bit.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Cobia said:


> Wow, didnt realise it was 44, perfect size
> Yep she's a real beauty Shannon.


Yep, everything about it just sings to me. 



Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox

New anniversary chronographs:


----------



## ahonobaka

Yup pics on Time and Tide
https://timeandtidewatches.com/seiko-automatic-chronograph-50th-anniversary-srq029j/


----------



## Watch19

One nice packaging detail is that the Mario on the clear box sleeve moves across the top of the wall printed on the box when you slide it off:


----------



## MstrDabbles

Reported from TimeTide Watches.















Bottom celebrates 50 years since first chronograph anniversary.
Top celebrates 55 years since 1964 Japan olympics. SRQ029J and SRQ031J.
Both limited to 1000 pieces each. 
Both sporting an 8R48 movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro

MstrDabbles said:


> Reported from TimeTide Watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom celebrates 50 years since first chronograph anniversary.
> Top celebrates 55 years since 1964 Japan olympics. SRQ029J and SRQ031J.
> Both limited to 1000 pieces each.
> Both sporting an 8R48 movement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seiko is crazy! $5950 AUD


----------



## yankeexpress

If Prospex models are divers, why does the Presage have the dive bezel?

5950 AUD = 4000 USD


----------



## yannssolo

Terry Lennox said:


> New anniversary chronographs:
> 
> View attachment 14519441


I like those new Chronograph, but i am a bit disappointed, there are several details I don't like.
- For almost 4000$, is it too much to have a nice signed crown?

Really, i do not understand the marketing strategy of Seiko.

Prospex and Presage are usually not in this price range?
I don't want to have the prospex or presage logo on the dial for a watch at 4000 $.

I like Prospex and i do have a Presage but by doing that i thing they make them loose value


----------



## DarthVedder

chriscentro said:


> Seiko is crazy! $5950 AUD


Why are they crazy? Have you seen the prices the SDGZ013 has commanded? I'm pretty sure that Seiko has noticed.


----------



## DarthVedder

yannssolo said:


> I like those new Chronograph, but i am a bit disappointed, there are several details I don't like.
> - For almost 4000$, is it too much to have a nice signed crown?
> 
> Really, i do not understand the marketing strategy of Seiko.
> 
> Prospex and Presage are usually not in this price range?
> I don't want to have the prospex or presage logo on the dial for a watch at 4000 $.
> 
> I like Prospex and i do have a Presage but by doing that i thing they make them loose value


These are modern designs, not reissues. The SLA019 and the LX Series have the Prospex logo and they are all awesome watches.


----------



## DarthVedder

yankeexpress said:


> If Prospex models are divers, why does the Presage have the dive bezel?
> 
> 5950 AUD = 4000 USD


Both should have been Prospex IMO. Presage already has its range of dressier Auto Chronographs. If they wanted to give one to each brand, they should have given the 55th anniversary to Prospex and the newer Panda to Presage.


----------



## yannssolo

DarthVedder said:


> yannssolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like those new Chronograph, but i am a bit disappointed, there are several details I don't like.
> - For almost 4000$, is it too much to have a nice signed crown?
> 
> Really, i do not understand the marketing strategy of Seiko.
> 
> Prospex and Presage are usually not in this price range?
> I don't want to have the prospex or presage logo on the dial for a watch at 4000 $.
> 
> I like Prospex and i do have a Presage but by doing that i thing they make them loose value
> 
> 
> 
> These are modern designs, not reissues. The SLA019 and the LX Series have the Prospex logo and they are all awesome watches.
Click to expand...

I agree with you, they are all awesome, no doubt about it.

My concern is more related to marketing and positioning strategy.

I think you can't put in the same category, a 4000$ watch and a 400$ watch (a turtle for instance).

They are all great watches for their price, again, i agree with you on that point.

But if a buy a 4000$ watch, i think a want a little bit more in order to differentiate them.


----------



## yannssolo

DarthVedder said:


> yankeexpress said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Prospex models are divers, why does the Presage have the dive bezel?
> 
> 5950 AUD = 4000 USD
> 
> 
> 
> Both should have been Prospex IMO. Presage already has its range of dressier Auto Chronographs. If they wanted to give one to each brand, they should have given the 55th anniversary to Prospex and the newer Panda to Presage.
Click to expand...

Oh yes that's a good point because if i remember well, the mono pusher seiko Chronograph was produced for the Olympic Games in 1964, so it would have been more logical to have a "professional" distinction" for 55th anniversary one


----------



## DarthVedder

yannssolo said:


> I agree with you, they are all awesome, no doubt about it.
> 
> My concern is more related to marketing and positioning strategy.
> 
> I think you can't put in the same category, a 4000$ watch and a 400$ watch (a turtle for instance).
> 
> They are all great watches for their price, again, i agree with you on that point.
> 
> But if a buy a 4000$ watch, i think a want a little bit more in order to differentiate them.


This has been Seiko's way of doing things for pretty much all of their existence. The same Seiko logo has been on a basic 3-hander quartz and, until recently, on a Grand Seiko.

Nowadays, the same Prospex logo goes on a $400 Turtle and on a $5000 LX Sea Spring Drive. The Prospex logo just means that the watch is built to professional specifications, which is true for both the humble Turtle and the awesome LX.


----------



## yannssolo

DarthVedder said:


> yannssolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you, they are all awesome, no doubt about it.
> 
> My concern is more related to marketing and positioning strategy.
> 
> I think you can't put in the same category, a 4000$ watch and a 400$ watch (a turtle for instance).
> 
> They are all great watches for their price, again, i agree with you on that point.
> 
> But if a buy a 4000$ watch, i think a want a little bit more in order to differentiate them.
> 
> 
> 
> This has been Seiko's way of doing things for pretty much all of their existence. The same Seiko logo has been on a basic 3-hander quartz and, until recently, on a Grand Seiko.
> 
> Nowadays, the same Prospex logo goes on a $400 Turtle and on a $5000 LX Sea Spring Drive. The Prospex logo just means that the watch is built to professional specifications, which is true both for the humble Turtle and the awesome LX.
Click to expand...

Yes, I think a got it and i agree with that.
It's just, because in my mind, prospex logo has been used on quite cheap watches, I have to take into consideration this has nothing to do with the price range of a watch, indeed


----------



## MstrDabbles

I guess I’m more annoyed at how lazy Seiko was in designing the Panda chronograph. It’s pretty much a dead ringer for the SDGZ013, cept for syringe hands ,the date window cut out and prospex logo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

DarthVedder said:


> Why are they crazy? Have you seen the prices the SDGZ013 has commanded? I'm pretty sure that Seiko has noticed.


I used to have the 013 and it's didnt only look better, it was also made in titanium.


----------



## DarthVedder

MstrDabbles said:


> I guess I'm more annoyed at how lazy Seiko was in designing the Panda chronograph. It's pretty much a dead ringer for the SDGZ013, cept for syringe hands and the date window cut out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As a SDGZ013 owner, I'm trying to find out how to feel about this... The case is completely different, but the dial is almost identical, save for the date window and the Prospex logo.

Frankly, I think that the SDGZ013 is the superior watch, being made from titanium and being a more limited run


----------



## DarthVedder

yonsson said:


> I used to have the 013 and it's didnt only look better, it was also made in titanium.


Considering that the price increase has affected pretty much all established brands, not just Seiko, and Seiko's move upmarket, what would be the SDGZ013's MSRP if released today, as a 50th anniversary homage to the 6138 Panda? Considering the SLA033 and SLA017 prices, I'm guessing that $4000 is a fair bet.


----------



## huangcjz

yankeexpress said:


> If Prospex models are divers, why does the Presage have the dive bezel?
> 
> 5950 AUD = 4000 USD


I guess it's not strictly a diving bezel, since the original chronographs were not marketed as divers' watches, but a timing bezel.



yannssolo said:


> I like those new Chronograph, but i am a bit disappointed, there are several details I don't like.
> - For almost 4000$, is it too much to have a nice signed crown?
> 
> Really, i do not understand the marketing strategy of Seiko.
> 
> Prospex and Presage are usually not in this price range?
> I don't want to have the prospex or presage logo on the dial for a watch at 4000 $.
> 
> I like Prospex and i do have a Presage but by doing that i thing they make them loose value


One could argue that neither of the originals have signed crowns, although these are modern anniversary models rather than re-interpretations or re-issues as such.

PROSPEX and PRESAGE will be in this price range in the future, as you can see from the past few releases. The SLA017, SLA025, and SLA033 62MAS, 6159, and 6105 re-issues are all PROSPEXes, even though they didn't have the logo on the dial. The PRESAGE Spring Drive and 6L35 enamel-dialled watches, and PROSPEX LX are all in this price range. Since Seiko publicly stated that they are moving Grand Seiko to $7,000 USD and above, they will drag the rest of their brands below up to fill in the price point previously filled by Grand Seiko. Seiko feel the opposite way around to you - they're trying to move the PRESAGE and PROSPEX brands to higher price-points by putting them on more expensive watches, to increase the brands' prestige, hence they're putting them prominently on everything they put out now.



DarthVedder said:


> Both should have been Prospex IMO. Presage already has its range of dressier Auto Chronographs. If they wanted to give one to each brand, they should have given the 55th anniversary to Prospex and the newer Panda to Presage.


I see what you mean, but personally, I find the PRESAGE logo less intrusive than the PROSPEX one (with this size and placement at 12 o'clock, anyway), so I would've liked both to be PRESAGE.



DarthVedder said:


> Considering that the price increase has affected pretty much all established brands


It's true, but it's just sad that there's fewer types of watches affordable for more people to be able to appreciate now.


----------



## DarthVedder

huangcjz said:


> It's true, but it's just sad that there's fewer types of watches affordable for more people to be able to appreciate now.


Yes, the whole market went up, with brands trying to cash in during the last few years' economic boom and from Rolex's supply shortages. Since many of these watches just don't sell at MSRP, the gray market still offers quite a few interesting choices. With Seiko, you can still find new SDGZs (not the 013) at around $1500, which IMO is a great price for these watches.


----------



## dr.sphinx

I was hoping for a special movement. Or a 6S reincarnation cause it's got that ballsy look and column wheel action. 

Thought that the anniversary was going to be a great opportunity to introduce a new movement, later to be GS-ized perhaps. 

Bracelet is nice to have, its integration and then SS instead of Ti are not.

Edit: meant column wheel action you can see.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

yannssolo said:


> I like those new Chronograph, but i am a bit disappointed, there are several details I don't like.
> - For almost 4000$, is it too much to have a nice signed crown?
> 
> Really, i do not understand the marketing strategy of Seiko.
> 
> Prospex and Presage are usually not in this price range?
> I don't want to have the prospex or presage logo on the dial for a watch at 4000 $.
> 
> I like Prospex and i do have a Presage but by doing that i thing they make them loose value


Seiko is making a huge mistake with their new pricing model. They're moving everything upmarket without realizing that the reason their watches sell so well is because of the value proposition!

$4000 can get you a Speedmaster. Why would anyone ever buy either of these chronographs over a Speedmaster?

They've lost their minds.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83

I still remember when people flipped the freak out because Seiko decided that the Prospex name will now be used for every single sports watch they make that isn't a Seiko 5. They also pushed for the removal of the Marinemaster label from their mid tier and higher tier divers.

On one hand they do this to elevate the perceived class of their low profit, high volume lower end divers so they can sell them at a bit higher price than before, so it makes some business sense, but I think they also lost a lot of potential buyers for their high profit, low volume upper tier divers because of this - I guess they're aiming for newer customers who don't really know better instead of trying to appease the old guard who's been into their products ever since the early 2000s. It's obvious they themselves think this is a gamble, when you consider that the SBBN031 for example is labelled a Prospex on their official website but it still features the Marinemaster text on the dial anyway. Or, in the case of the three 50th anniversary divers, aka the three first SBEXes, two of them still have the Marinemaster text with the SBEX003 having an X on the crown, while on the SBEX005 the Prospex labeling is very prominent on the dial but they decided to give it a plain crown and the dial is enamel to make it more desirable. Lol! It's almost like they wanted to gradually ease us into accepting the Prospex thing with these three.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## yannssolo

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Seiko is making a huge mistake with their new pricing model. They're moving everything upmarket without realizing that the reason their watches sell so well is because of the value proposition!
> 
> $4000 can get you a Speedmaster. Why would anyone ever buy either of these chronographs over a Speedmaster?
> 
> They've lost their minds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Yes, i agree with that. Moreover, the caliber 8R48 is a good one for sure but it's rated as +25/-15. So, even if we know that Seiko is usually conservative regarding the accuracy.....well i want more for a 4000 USD watch. I also want a better caliber decoration.

I am sure that those limited editions will all find a buyer, nevertheless, the value proposition is not good in my opinion.


----------



## yannssolo

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Seiko is making a huge mistake with their new pricing model. They're moving everything upmarket without realizing that the reason their watches sell so well is because of the value proposition!
> 
> $4000 can get you a Speedmaster. Why would anyone ever buy either of these chronographs over a Speedmaster?
> 
> They've lost their minds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Yes, i agree with that. Moreover, the caliber 8R48 is a good one for sure but it's rated as +25/-15. So, even if we know that Seiko is usually conservative regarding the accuracy.....well i want more for a 4000 USD watch. I also want a better caliber decoration.

I am sure that those limited editions will all find a buyer, nevertheless, the value proposition is not good in my opinion.

double post, sorry, please delete it, i do not how to do it


----------



## dr.sphinx

lxnastynotch93 said:


> ... without realizing that the reason their watches sell so well is because of the value proposition!


From a business perspective, this is the curse of Seiko. Good value is one of the core features of the brand, for better or worse. Once they started moving upmarket (and rather crudely at that), a lot of Seiko loyalists just end up being less loyal because of the new horizons price-wise and start looking elsewhere as well.

Disclaimer: yes I am aware that the non-WUS or AD take on this may drastically differ.


----------



## manofrolex

DarthVedder said:


> Considering that the price increase has affected pretty much all established brands, not just Seiko, and Seiko's move upmarket, what would be the SDGZ013's MSRP if released today, as a 50th anniversary homage to the 6138 Panda? Considering the SLA033 and SLA017 prices, I'm guessing that $4000 is a fair bet.


Maybe and i say this as the owner of a sla019 for 4 grand you can get a classic Omega Speedmaster or for a tad more 5.5 an Omega Speedmaster racing w coaxial 9900 movement which is a hell of a lot more that that thing in the Seiko.
I love seiko as much as the next dude but 
A they are too thick 
B they are getting too pricey


----------



## DarthVedder

LOL, same old arguments ... 

Want to be one of the 100,000 persons who buy a Speedy this year? Go ahead. Keep in mind that for the price of these LEs you'd be getting a run of the mill watch that, while a classic, in technical matters is nothing to write home about. If you want a special Speedy, like their 50th anniversary watch, you'd have to spend $10K to be 1 of 7000 happy owners. 

Seiko is not pricing out anyone. Do you want an affordable Seiko, there are still literally hundreds of options out there, they haven't discontinued the Turtles, Monsters, Samurais or anything like that. If in your mind Seiko is only allowed to sell cheap watches, why do you even bother to see these? 

Same tired arguments that have been said about the SLA017, SLA019 and SLA033, and for whatever reason I haven't been able to find those flooding the gray market with large discounts, because of hundreds of unsold units. Maybe Seiko does these very limited runs because they know their market and know how many buyers they can find?


----------



## valuewatchguy

DarthVedder said:


> LOL, same old arguments ...
> 
> Same tired arguments that have been said about the SLA017, SLA019 and SLA033, and for whatever reason I haven't been able to find those flooding the gray market with large discounts, because of hundreds of unsold units. Maybe Seiko does these very limited runs because they know their market and know how many buyers they can find?


Of all the recent special high profile releases in the last couple of years I find these chronos to be the least offensive in terms of pricing. Actually the pricing seems to be pretty good compared to past Seiko stuff and the rest of the market as you pointed out.

These will get snapped up by collectors. I wish I was one but I'm not really moved by these models to do more than say "nice watch".


----------



## lxnastynotch93

DarthVedder said:


> LOL, same old arguments ...
> 
> Want to be one of the 100,000 persons who buy a Speedy this year? Go ahead. Keep in mind that for the price of these LEs you'd be getting a run of the mill watch that, while a classic, in technical matters is nothing to write home about. If you want a special Speedy, like their 50th anniversary watch, you'd have to spend $10K to be 1 of 7000 happy owners.
> 
> Seiko is not pricing out anyone. Do you want an affordable Seiko, there are still literally hundreds of options out there, they haven't discontinued the Turtles, Monsters, Samurais or anything like that. If in your mind Seiko is only allowed to sell cheap watches, why do you even bother to see these?
> 
> Same tired arguments that have been said about the SLA017, SLA019 and SLA033, and for whatever reason I haven't been able to find those flooding the gray market with large discounts, because of hundreds of unsold units. Maybe Seiko does these very limited runs because they know their market and know how many buyers they can find?


"Run of the mill" that went to the moon. Sorry but nobody cares about a random LE Seiko chronograph. They make a fantastic chrono movement but $4000 is asinine.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

valuewatchguy said:


> Of all the recent special high profile releases in the last couple of years I find these chronos to be the least offensive in terms of pricing. Actually the pricing seems to be pretty good compared to past Seiko stuff and the rest of the market as you pointed out.
> 
> These will get snapped up by collectors. I wish I was one but I'm not really moved by these models to do more than say "nice watch".


Seiko has been testing the waters to see what the market can bear with these LEs. They know they have left money on the table with some of these models. The SLA017 and the SDGZ013 sold out immediately and, when they pop up on the secondary market, they routinely command a price higher than MSRP (almost twice MSRP in the SDGZ013's case). That's money that could have gone to Seiko, they could have made an extra couple million bucks on these.


----------



## melvinkjones

dr.sphinx said:


> From a business perspective, this is the curse of Seiko. Good value is one of the core features of the brand, for better or worse. Once they started moving upmarket (and rather crudely at that), a lot of Seiko loyalists just end up being less loyal because of the new horizons price-wise and start looking elsewhere as well.
> 
> Disclaimer: yes I am aware that the non-WUS or AD take on this may drastically differ.


This is a fantastic disclaimer and I wholeheartedly support the sentiment behind it. Depending on the tone you read it in, it makes the person sound either very pragmatic or just so frigging tired of it all and I usually bounce between both those spots. Great statement!


----------



## DarthVedder

lxnastynotch93 said:


> "Run of the mill" that went to the moon. Sorry but nobody cares about a random LE Seiko chronograph. They make a fantastic chrono movement but $4000 is asinine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


They only need 1000 people to care. I own a "random" SDGZ013, and wouldn't trade it for a regular Speedy Pro.


----------



## dberg

yonsson said:


> I used to have the 013 and it's didnt only look better, it was also made in titanium.


Bought the SDGZ013 and returned, as the bracelet showed the rivets. But, I absolutely do not understand at all the pricing on this. THIS IS DOUBLE THE PRICE OF THE SDGZ013. I just don't get it. And, yes, the SDGZ013 was made of titanium.


----------



## MrDisco99

DarthVedder said:


> while a classic, in technical matters is nothing to write home about.


Still far more impressive than you'll find in this Seiko.

I mean... I'm glad to see the 8R48 make a comeback. But at that price it's a bit silly.

But like you said, I'm sure they'll find enough buyers for it to sell out. I just won't be one of them. I'd rather be one of the 1,000,000 people who bought an SKX this year while I still could.


----------



## DarthVedder

MrDisco99 said:


> Still far more impressive than you'll find in this Seiko.


History wise? Sure.



> I mean... I'm glad to see the 8R48 make a comeback. But at that price it's a bit silly.
> 
> But like you said, I'm sure they'll find enough buyers for it to sell out. I just won't be one of them. I'd rather be one of the 1,000,000 people who bought an SKX this year while I still could.


That's the great thing about Seiko, they offer something for every budget. But that's the reason why I don't understand the criticism. Seiko is not getting out of the affordable market. Now and in the foreseeable future, you will be able to find a nice affordable Seiko. While they certainly are trying to move upmarket, they are doing so by introducing new lines of products, not by dictating brand-wide price increases.

It's not like this is the first time they offer expensive watches with a very limited run.

This one had a 4000 Euro MSRP a few years ago.


----------



## mi6_

DarthVedder said:


> While they certainly are trying to move upmarket, they are doing so by introducing new lines of products, not by dictating brand-wide price increases.


Have to disagree with this. Look at their entry level diver lineup as n example. Not 4 years ago a 2nd generation Monster with 4R36 could be had for $200-$250 USD all day long. Then came the $500 generation 3 Monster; albeit with the better 6R15 movement. Now the new 4th gen Monster is selling for $400-$450 but with the 4R36. The Samurai, Turtle, mini-turtle are all in the $300-$350 price category now. Inflation hasn't gone up that much in 4 years. Seiko is increasing prices across all lines.

Just look at the new Sumo. The new 6R35 movement has the exact same accuracy as the outgoing 6R15 with an additional 20 hours of power reserve. Only other upgrade is a sapphire crystal, yet it sells for almost double the old Sumo. Seiko will price themselves out of existence if they aren't careful.


----------



## MrDisco99

DarthVedder said:


> That's the great thing about Seiko, they offer something for every budget. But that's the reason why I don't understand the criticism. Seiko is not getting out of the affordable market. Now and in the foreseeable future, you will be able to find a nice affordable Seiko. While they certainly are trying to move upmarket, they are doing so by introducing new lines of products, not by dictating brand-wide price increases.


I dunno... it's pretty clear that they are making moves to get out of the sub-$500 stunner market they're famous for. The floor for Presage and Prospex right now is around $300. No more ISO divers below that, and pretty soon no more automatics below that except for the "5" line. No more 6R15's under $500... actually no more 6R15's at all anymore, just 6R35's now at $800+.

For cheapskates like me, it's going to be the 5 series and quartz mall showroom watches from here on out.


----------



## Independent George

huangcjz said:


> Since Seiko publicly stated that they are moving Grand Seiko to $7,000 USD and above, they will drag the rest of their brands below up to fill in the price point previously filled by Grand Seiko . . .


Where did Seiko publicly state the are moving GS to the $7,000 and above market? Link?

Yes, Seiko is moving upmarket, but I don't believe they have ever publicly stated a price point, but $7,000 is a very random figure, and not something the watch industry uses. I love how folks here just make stuff up.


----------



## valuewatchguy

MrDisco99 said:


> I dunno... it's pretty clear that they are making moves to get out of the sub-$500 stunner market they're famous for. The floor for Presage and Prospex right now is around $300. No more ISO divers below that, and pretty soon no more automatics below that except for the "5" line. No more 6R15's under $500... actually no more 6R15's at all anymore, just 6R35's now at $800+.
> 
> For cheapskates like me, it's going to be the 5 series and quartz mall showroom watches from here on out.


Don't worry Citizen, Orient, and micro brands still offer plenty of bang for the buck under $500. you don't need to relagate yourself to the Quartz Mall Showrooms!


----------



## jimigalahad

I think the prospex sbec005 is stunning. Way out of my price range though, like the spring drive prospex. 16mm thick would really limit my use as well.


----------



## Independent George

Came here to read cheapskates whine, and I haven't been disappointed.


----------



## daytripper

oh man I really like that prospex chrono, if only I wasn't poor


----------



## huangcjz

Independent George said:


> Where did Seiko publicly state the are moving GS to the $7,000 and above market? Link?
> 
> Yes, Seiko is moving upmarket, but I don't believe they have ever publicly stated a price point, but $7,000 is a very random figure, and not something the watch industry uses. I love how folks here just make stuff up.


From this Hodinkee interview with them at the end of last year:

"But Grand Seiko will also move further upmarket, Le Troadec [Brice, the newly-recruited President of Grand Seiko of America, formerly head of OMEGA in the U.S.A.] says. "The new product and new technology that is coming at the next Baselworld will strengthen our brand in a higher price point: $7,000 and above is our target.""

Source: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/grand-seiko-united-states-move-upmarket

Another quotation from that article:

"In addition to Grand Seiko, GSA will also distribute small upmarket collections of Seiko Presage mechanical watches and Seiko Prospex sports watches. These so-called "Seiko Prestige" lines will be priced in the affordable luxury range, below Grand Seiko but above core Seiko. They are part of Tokyo's "global brand" strategy for moving into the luxury range internationally. The global brands are Grand Seiko, Prospex, Presage and Astron."

This article might be about the U.S.A., but what applies to the U.S.A. also applies globally - Seiko pricing isn't _that_ different around the world.


----------



## Independent George

huangcjz said:


> From this Hodinkee interview with them at the end of last year:
> 
> "But Grand Seiko will also move further upmarket, Le Troadec [Brice, the newly-recruited President of Grand Seiko of America, formerly head of OMEGA in the U.S.A.] says. "The new product and new technology that is coming at the next Baselworld will strengthen our brand in a higher price point: $7,000 and above is our target.""
> 
> Source: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/grand-seiko-united-states-move-upmarket
> 
> Another quotation from that article:
> 
> "In addition to Grand Seiko, GSA will also distribute small upmarket collections of Seiko Presage mechanical watches and Seiko Prospex sports watches. These so-called "Seiko Prestige" lines will be priced in the affordable luxury range, below Grand Seiko but above core Seiko. They are part of Tokyo's "global brand" strategy for moving into the luxury range internationally. The global brands are Grand Seiko, Prospex, Presage and Astron."


Fair enough, but I read that as GS wants to strengthen the brand in the $7,000+ high luxury segment, not move the entire brand to $7,000 and above.

GS currently offers 92 references in the USA. 73 are priced below $7,000.


----------



## mi6_

Independent George said:


> Came here to read cheapskates whine, and I haven't been disappointed.


Cheapskates? I'm a cheap skate because I like affordable watches? Some of us have mortgages, car payments, lines of credit, kids tuition etc. that the 1%'s will never understand. My wife would divorce me if I came home with a "frivolous" purchase of a watch over $500.

If you can afford luxury pieces, good for you. Most of us live in a different reality.


----------



## Jaguarshark

Lets be real here, I have never paid the retail prices for any seiko. They will always be cheaper.


----------



## huangcjz

Jaguarshark said:


> Lets be real here, I have never paid the retail prices for any seiko. They will always be cheaper.


If they double their retail prices, the percentage discount will probably still be the same, so their street prices will double too.


----------



## Jaguarshark

huangcjz said:


> If they double their retail prices, the percentage discount will probably still be the same, so their street prices will double too.


Well they better up the quality then. Im not paying double for misaligned chapter rings and bezels, undecorated movements, collar pin bracelets and hardlex crystals.


----------



## Terry Lennox

I really like the Prospex chrono on bracelet. 

When I first saw the picture I figured maybe $850?

But at the actual price (and I say this a Seiko fanboy) I probably opt for the Omega I've been dreaming about for a couple years now instead.


----------



## manofrolex

DarthVedder said:


> LOL, same old arguments ...
> 
> Want to be one of the 100,000 persons who buy a Speedy this year? Go ahead. Keep in mind that for the price of these LEs you'd be getting a run of the mill watch that, while a classic, in technical matters is nothing to write home about. If you want a special Speedy, like their 50th anniversary watch, you'd have to spend $10K to be 1 of 7000 happy owners.
> 
> Seiko is not pricing out anyone. Do you want an affordable Seiko, there are still literally hundreds of options out there, they haven't discontinued the Turtles, Monsters, Samurais or anything like that. If in your mind Seiko is only allowed to sell cheap watches, why do you even bother to see these?
> 
> Same tired arguments that have been said about the SLA017, SLA019 and SLA033, and for whatever reason I haven't been able to find those flooding the gray market with large discounts, because of hundreds of unsold units. Maybe Seiko does these very limited runs because they know their market and know how many buyers they can find?


It isn't a tired argument it is a fact you get a lot more watch in an Omega coax chrono for 5k then you do in a seiko chrono at 4K LE or not and a regular speedy while not uncommon carries a lot more aura (if that is your thing) than a seiko ....
Will Seiko sell them all or not at 4 grand is another discussion but at equal or close to equal price the seiko isn't the better watch ...
the movement is sub par , the finishing sucks and so is accuracy ....
So yeah NO they are not good deals like my sla019 wasn't a good deal still bought it because it looked cool but I am not fooling myself by thinking it is better than a Planet Ocean because it isn't .


----------



## mconlonx

Independent George said:


> Came here to read cheapskates whine, and I haven't been disappointed.


Came here to scroll back 4pp of VFM arguments to find the latest post about a new and upcoming Seiko. Was not disappointed...


----------



## manofrolex

Jaguarshark said:


> Well they better up the quality then. Im not paying double for misaligned chapter rings and bezels, undecorated movements, collar pin bracelets and hardlex crystals.


^speaks the truth on the internet


----------



## el_beelo

Jaguarshark said:


> Well they better up the quality then. Im not paying double for misaligned chapter rings and bezels, undecorated movements, collar pin bracelets and hardlex crystals.


They REALLY need new bracelets for Grand Seiko; IMO they have the worst bracelets in the high end luxury game. They still use pins and collars and you can tell that their design is based on lower end, antiquated Seiko designs (like the ratcheting mechanism...GREAT functionality, but too crudely finished and designed for GS).

Also, I don't think I will ever purchase a Seiko watch with Diashield. Slightly better than average scratch resistance and no chance at ever getting the watch redone? No thanks. Such a stupid innovation that I feel Seiko pushes waaay too hard.

Other than that, they still produce high quality pieces. Movement accuracy could be better on their mechanicals, but then again they have Spring Drive technology to up-sell so it makes sense.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

MrDisco99 said:


> I dunno... it's pretty clear that they are making moves to get out of the sub-$500 stunner market they're famous for. The floor for Presage and Prospex right now is around $300. No more ISO divers below that, and pretty soon no more automatics below that except for the "5" line. No more 6R15's under $500... actually no more 6R15's at all anymore, just 6R35's now at $800+.
> 
> For cheapskates like me, it's going to be the 5 series and quartz mall showroom watches from here on out.


You are comparing MSRP vs Gray market. The SKX was a $450 watch according to MSRP, but I don't think that many of us paid that. The SRP777 Turtle has a $550 MSRP,and you can easily find it for half of that. Same for the MM200, the 6RMAS and pretty much every other non LE Seiko watch. Every Seiko fan knows that, if you want to find great value, you can't be an early adopter and have to be patient until the market settles.


----------



## valuewatchguy

DarthVedder said:


> You are comparing MSRP vs Gray market. The SKX was a $450 watch according to MSRP, but I don't think that many of us paid that. The SRP777 Turtle has a $550 MSRP,and you can easily find it for half of that. Same for the MM200, the 6RMAS and pretty much every other non LE Seiko watch. Every Seiko fan knows that, if you want to find great value, you can't be an early adopter and have to be patient until the market settles.


True...with a few rare exceptions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

huangcjz said:


> If they double their retail prices, the percentage discount will probably still be the same, so their street prices will double too.


In which watches have "doubled" the MSRP (don't take into account LEs)? The Sumo was a $650 watch and now the newer version is a $800 watch, and for that you get an new improved movement and a sapphire crystal, which is worth it IMO. Oris increased the price of an Aquis by 30-40% in the last few years, with only design changes to substantiate that.


----------



## DarthVedder

jmanlay said:


> It isn't a tired argument it is a fact you get a lot more watch in an Omega coax chrono for 5k then you do in a seiko chrono at 4K LE or not and a regular speedy while not uncommon carries a lot more aura (if that is your thing) than a seiko ....
> Will Seiko sell them all or not at 4 grand is another discussion but at equal or close to equal price the seiko isn't the better watch ...
> the movement is sub par , the finishing sucks and so is accuracy ....
> So yeah NO they are not good deals like my sla019 wasn't a good deal still bought it because it looked cool but I am not fooling myself by thinking it is better than a Planet Ocean because it isn't .


I have nothing against Omega, am a big fan. I've compared the Speedy Pro vs my SDGZ013 and frankly, in objective terms, I don't see how the Speedy is the better watch. Yes, it went to the moon and has a great history behind it, but you end up paying more for the history that for the watch itself, which is fine. The SDGZ has sapphire crystal, a nicely finished titanium case and a 28.8k movement with a column wheel and other important improvements. The fact that no other brand sells manual wind chronographs is pretty significant and tells you how outdated that concept is.

It's very unfair to compare regular production watches with LEs, because the economy of scale is completely different for LEs (heck, Omega often charges substantially more for LEs with just cosmetic changes). With these Seikos you have:

A very limited run of just a 1000 units for each model 
Each model has a unique hand finished case, not shared with any other watch in Seiko's catalog. 
And inhouse very low volume movement. 
They commemorate and make homage to important achievements in Seiko's history. Sure, that's not as significant as going to the moon, but it is still something for us Seiko fans.

All of these points increase the per-unit production cost, but taking all of this into account, you still get a watch with a MSRP that's considerably lower than the gray market price of the regular mass produced Speedy Pro. You guys are very unfair some times.


----------



## Locutusaborg

jmanlay said:


> Maybe and i say this as the owner of a sla019 for 4 grand you can get a classic Omega Speedmaster or for a tad more 5.5 an Omega Speedmaster racing w coaxial 9900 movement which is a hell of a lot more that that thing in the Seiko.
> I love seiko as much as the next dude but
> A they are too thick
> B they are getting too pricey


I paid $2400 for my sla019 from my AD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99

DarthVedder said:


> You are comparing MSRP vs Gray market. The SKX was a $450 watch according to MSRP, but I don't think that many of us paid that. The SRP777 Turtle has a $550 MSRP,and you can easily find it for half of that. Same for the MM200, the 6RMAS and pretty much every other non LE Seiko watch. Every Seiko fan knows that, if you want to find great value, you can't be an early adopter and have to be patient until the market settles.


No I was talking real market prices, which are the only prices that matter. Also, I'm only talking about new... pre-owned market has a whole other set of influencing parameters that have nothing to do with Seiko.

Seiko ISO divers bottom out at around $300 now... and that's settled real market prices, not MSRP. You might be able to find a turtle for a little less, but you have to do some shopping. Used to be you could get an SKX for well under $200.

There are still some NOS SARBs floating around for around $400, but they'll be gone soon. Nothing under $500 still in production. And I suspect no new 6R15 models in the future, just 6R35's for $800+. And I don't see those prices going down by much.


----------



## MrDisco99

DarthVedder said:


> In which watches have "doubled" the MSRP (don't take into account LEs)? The Sumo was a $650 watch and now the newer version is a $800 watch, and for that you get an new improved movement and a sapphire crystal, which is worth it IMO. Oris increased the price of an Aquis by 30-40% in the last few years, with only design changes to substantiate that.


Have you seen the new Alpinist announcement?

Spec-wise, as far as we know, the only difference is the 6R35 movement, but the MSRP has nearly doubled. And that''s not a LE.


----------



## DarthVedder

MrDisco99 said:


> No I was talking real market prices, which are the only prices that matter. Also, I'm only talking about new... pre-owned market has a whole other set of influencing parameters that have nothing to do with Seiko.
> 
> Seiko ISO divers bottom out at around $300 now... and that's settled real market prices, not MSRP. You might be able to find a turtle for a little less, but you have to do some shopping. Used to be you could get an SKX for well under $200.
> 
> There are still some NOS SARBs floating around for around $400, but they'll be gone soon. Nothing under $500 still in production. And I suspect no new 6R15 models in the future, just 6R35's for $800+. And I don't see those prices going down by much.


I didn't need to do any shopping... just searched for a new srp777










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaguarshark

DarthVedder said:


> I have nothing against Omega, am a big fan. I've compared the Speedy Pro vs my SDGZ013 and frankly, in objective terms, I don't see how the Speedy is the better watch. Yes, it went to the moon and has a great history behind it, but you end up paying more for the history that for the watch itself, which is fine. The SDGZ has sapphire crystal, a nicely finished titanium case and a 28.8k movement with a column wheel and other important improvements. The fact that no other brand sells manual wind chronographs is pretty significant and tells you how outdated that concept is.
> 
> It's very unfair to compare regular production watches with LEs, because the economy of scale is completely different for LEs (heck, Omega often charges substantially more for LEs with just cosmetic changes). With these Seikos you have:
> 
> A very limited run of just a 1000 units for each model
> Each model has a unique hand finished case, not shared with any other watch in Seiko's catalog.
> And inhouse very low volume movement.
> They commemorate and make homage to important achievements in Seiko's history. Sure, that's not as significant as going to the moon, but it is still something for us Seiko fans.
> 
> All of these points increase the per-unit production cost, but taking all of this into account, you still get a watch with a MSRP that's considerably lower than the gray market price of the regular mass produced Speedy Pro. You guys are very unfair some times.


Unfair about what? So are you gonna pay $4k for it? I can see the $2k for the sdgz but $2k more for LE??? We give Omega crap for LE too  there are so many chronographs that are of a better value or better made for $4k. I dont get there new pricing strategy tbh. Money isn't the issue for me, but im not gonna pay or be a fanboy apologist.


----------



## DarthVedder

MrDisco99 said:


> Have you seen the new Alpinist announcement?
> 
> Spec-wise, as far as we know, the only difference is the 6R35 movement, but the MSRP has nearly doubled. And that''s not a LE.


Yes, I missed it. Is there an official announcement with an official MSRP anywhere? All I've seen are photoshop mockups, but nothing official.


----------



## DarthVedder

Jaguarshark said:


> Unfair about what? So are you gonna pay $4k for it? I can see the $2k for the sdgz but $2k more for LE??? We give Omega crap for LE too  there are so many chronographs that are of a better value or better made for $4k. I dont get there new pricing strategy tbh. Money isn't the issue for me, but im not gonna pay or be a fanboy apologist.


I already own the SDGZ (which was underpriced btw), so no I won't get it. We'll see what the actual market for this is and if it's as preposterous as you guys seem to believe. It is a gorgeous watch with a gorgeous dial, and they only need to find 1000 guys world wide.


----------



## Independent George

jmanlay said:


> It isn't a tired argument it is a fact you get a lot more watch in an Omega coax chrono for 5k then you do in a seiko chrono at 4K LE or not and a regular speedy while not uncommon carries a lot more aura (if that is your thing) than a seiko ....
> Will Seiko sell them all or not at 4 grand is another discussion but at equal or close to equal price the seiko isn't the better watch ...
> the movement is sub par , the finishing sucks and so is accuracy ....
> So yeah NO they are not good deals like my sla019 wasn't a good deal still bought it because it looked cool but I am not fooling myself by thinking it is better than a Planet Ocean because it isn't .


Please point me to the $5K co-axial chronos. Retail, not used. I will buy one.

Seiko will sell these out.


----------



## Independent George

Jaguarshark said:


> Unfair about what? So are you gonna pay $4k for it? I can see the $2k for the sdgz but $2k more for LE??? We give Omega crap for LE too  there are so many chronographs that are of a better value or better made for $4k. I dont get there new pricing strategy tbh. Money isn't the issue for me, but im not gonna pay or be a fanboy apologist.


What's not to get about their pricing strategy?

Seiko will sell these out.

No one projects like a Watch-Forum Nerds.

What do you feel are better chronos for $4K.


----------



## manofrolex

Independent George said:


> Please point me to the $5K co-axial chronos. Retail, not used. I will buy one.
> 
> Seiko will sell these out.


----------



## el_beelo

jmanlay said:


>


Bruv grey market does not equate retail

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

jmanlay said:


>


MSRP = $8450. You can find it for $5.5K because they can't find enough buyers at MSRP. We'll see soon enough if that's the case with the Seiko LEs.


----------



## Independent George

jmanlay said:


>


Ah, the grey market eBay sale. And without the manufacturer warranty.

I did say retail, not used. Should have also said not grey market.

That said, a very nice watch.


----------



## Independent George

DarthVedder said:


> MSRP = $8450. You can find it for $5.5K because they can't find enough buyers at MSRP. We'll see soon enough if that's the case with the Seiko LEs.


Watch Nerds on forums love to project.

"I do not like. Therefore no one else will like."

We saw this with the Omega's James Bond Seamaster LE.

"It is ugly!" "Who is going to buy this?"

All 7,000 were spoken for within one day.


----------



## manofrolex

Independent George said:


> Ah, the grey market eBay sale. And without the manufacturer warranty.
> 
> I did say retail, not used. Should have also said not grey market.
> 
> That said, a very nice watch.


Nothing wrong w grey market ..the same qc is applied to all watches leaving the barn so as far as I am concerned this is the price


----------



## DarthVedder

jmanlay said:


> Nothing wrong w grey market ..the same qc is applied to all watches leaving the barn so as far as I am concerned this is the price


The idea is to make an apples vs apples comparison. Right now we are discussing the press release MSRP (which includes VAT and import duties), so it's only fair to compare vs the Omega's MSRP.


----------



## old45

No problem with the prices, I like both of these but once again the thickness of an auto chrono is 15.3 and 16mm respectively, personally that rules me out, good luck to them though.


----------



## el_beelo

Speaking of Seiko chronos...

Mine is the best one they've ever made 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

Some things I'm starting to think of, after Cole pointed this out on Hodinkee....Seiko released these without much funfare or ado, on a random Thursday in October, with a quantity of 2000 units total between the two. Grand scheme of things, this is a small release to them, so I can see why they'd make some compromises, make do/use with whatever modern things they have (movement, zaratsu, diashield, etc.), make it LE and charge (what I think is anyway) a fair price to cover the cost. Can you get a speedy for less? Sure, but then you wouldn't be buying either of these if you wanted a Speedy anyway. Seems like a pet project, and the few who will like it, will buy.

Either way, I'm not stressing, and don't think anyone else should either that these aren't perfect in design, price, or exactly what we had in mind. Just my two cents


----------



## DarthVedder

el_beelo said:


> Speaking of Seiko chronos...
> 
> Mine is the best one they've ever made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I imagine that the MSRP for that beauty was just $350, right?

Awesome watch, a grail of mine.


----------



## Independent George

jmanlay said:


> Nothing wrong w grey market ..the same qc is applied to all watches leaving the barn so as far as I am concerned this is the price


Won't buy without a manufacturer's warranty.


----------



## el_beelo

DarthVedder said:


> I imagine that the MSRP for that beauty was just $350, right?
> 
> Awesome watch, a grail of mine.


Nooo way dude this one has sapphire front and back so it was closer to $600 ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Independent George said:


> Won't buy without a manufacturer's warranty.


So pay full price but that make zero sense when a the failure rate is very low and b the cost difference is so huge even an expensive service would pay itself off.
As far as Omega goes I can prob find 3 grey dealers that will offer the same price w warranty just need to know where to look....


----------



## Jaguarshark

DarthVedder said:


> I already own the SDGZ (which was underpriced btw), so no I won't get it. We'll see what the actual market for this is and if it's as preposterous as you guys seem to believe. It is a gorgeous watch with a gorgeous dial, and they only need to find 1000 guys world wide.


Every watch sells out... eventually. I remember the bulova devil diver orange with the sw200-1 movement was announced as sold out the day of launch. Just saw three at a local dealer brand new smh. I mean you should sell your sdgz right? I mean your missing out on the privilege to buy a limited edition one for only $2k more!


----------



## Jaguarshark

Independent George said:


> What's not to get about their pricing strategy?
> 
> Seiko will sell these out.
> 
> No one projects like a Watch-Forum Nerds.
> 
> What do you feel are better chronos for $4K.


Longines Avigation bigeye
Sinn diapal chrono
Hanhart pioneer
La jour chrono 
Etc...

All can be had for less than $3500. Shoot you save $500+ dollars! And get a decorated and more accurate movement to boot!


----------



## DarthVedder

Jaguarshark said:


> Every watch sells out... eventually. I remember the bulova devil diver orange with the sw200-1 movement was announced as sold out the day of launch. Just saw three at a local dealer brand new smh. I mean you should sell your sdgz right? I mean your missing out on the privilege to buy a limited edition one for only $2k more!


Not every watch sells out at MSRP. Many watches stay unsold, hit the gray market and are offered with heavy discounts.

My SDGZ013 was a more limited edition, and the market has proven that it was underpriced. Seiko tested the market and saw that all of those sold out very quickly, and nowadays they can be sold for a nice profit. The same happened with the SLA017, and that's the main reason why the SLA033 is more expensive.


----------



## Jaguarshark

DarthVedder said:


> Not every watch sells out at MSRP. Many watches stay unsold, hit the gray market and are offered with heavy discounts.
> 
> My SDGZ013 was a more limited edition, and the market has proven that it was underpriced. Seiko tested the market and saw that all of those sold out very quickly, and nowadays they can be sold for a nice profit. The same happened with the SLA017, and that's the main reason why the SLA033 is more expensive.


Weird why isnt the sla033 sold out? I guess eventually... some time way later.


----------



## Jaguarshark

DarthVedder said:


> Not every watch sells out at MSRP. Many watches stay unsold, hit the gray market and are offered with heavy discounts.
> 
> My SDGZ013 was a more limited edition, and the market has proven that it was underpriced. Seiko tested the market and saw that all of those sold out very quickly, and nowadays they can be sold for a nice profit. The same happened with the SLA017, and that's the main reason why the SLA033 is more expensive.


Is it a limited edition if they keep remaking it? My 2008 gulf Monaco was a ltd edition... oh wait.... I guess they can be like panerai and keep remaking ltd editions of ltd editions


----------



## DarthVedder

Jaguarshark said:


> Weird why isnt the sla033 sold out? I guess eventually... some time way later.


The market is proving that the SLA033 is a bit too expensive, and now you can find it with a discount. That's all I've been saying in this thread. If these chronographs are indeed overpriced, we will know soon enough.


----------



## manofrolex

Locutusaborg said:


> I paid $2400 for my sla019 from my AD.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seriously you paid 2400 bucks for a new sla019 watch retailing for 3250 for 26% off for a LE , sorry , but I don't buy it .


----------



## DarthVedder

Jaguarshark said:


> Weird why isnt the sla033 sold out? I guess eventually... some time way later.


It feels weird that they pretty much used the same dial. It's a handsome dial, but pretty lazy effort from their design team. I don't know how to feel about that, but they pretty much lost 500 potential customers with that decision.


----------



## manofrolex

Independent George said:


> Won't buy without a manufacturer's warranty.


There

$5200 full warranty so ....


----------



## Jaguarshark

DarthVedder said:


> The market is proving that the SLA033 is a bit too expensive, and now you can find it with a discount. That's all I've been saying in this thread. If these chronographs are indeed overpriced, we will know soon enough.


And my original point is they need to up there game to get them to sell at these prices. Most Grand Seikos are ltd editions. Still plenty of all of them left at dealers right now. My local dealer will give me 10-30% off depending on model.


----------



## Jaguarshark

jmanlay said:


> There
> 
> $5200 full warranty so ....


I bet that seiko sells for $2500.


----------



## manofrolex

Jaguarshark said:


> Longines Avigation bigeye
> Sinn diapal chrono
> Hanhart pioneer
> La jour chrono
> Etc...
> 
> All can be had for less than $3500. Shoot you save $500+ dollars! And get a decorated and more accurate movement to boot!


Pretty darn good list if you ask me Sharky . Also something selling isn't per say an indication of quality or value for money so for my money I will say it again 4K for a seiko chrono the LE of an LE is not an attractive proposition to me . I would take all the watches Mr Shark shared above before that seiko and better yet i would save an extra month or two and get that omega brand new full warranty for 5200 bucks . It is a lot more watch than the seiko ....


----------



## Locutusaborg

jmanlay said:


> Seriously you paid 2400 bucks for a new sla019 watch retailing for 3250 for 26% off for a LE , sorry , but I don't buy it .


Well. It was 25% off. As was the great blue hole mm200 and the sje073 I have. I paid full retail with the same ad for my blue alpinist, LX land and sla033. But for A LOT of pieces they do discounts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox

One of the reasons why the micro brands are doing so well right now is that Seiko's pricing strategy has opened up opportunities for others to fill the "affordable enthusiast" space. But Seiko may not care about this niche anymore.


----------



## palletwheel

I think overall the entire watch industry has lost its mind. I looked at the "new" Zenith A384 revival. Beautifully finished piece. But Zenith will only guarantee -10/+20spd! For $7,600 USD! I mean really you can see Seiko sitting back and looking at these games and saying "we can play this too - and better".


----------



## DarthVedder

The dial is not identical to the SDGZ013. It's a tad darker and finished differently. Lovely watch frankly.


----------



## MrDisco99

DarthVedder said:


> We'll see soon enough if that's the case with the Seiko LEs.


At a limited run of 1000, they have very little chance of prices going down, even if they are objectively overpriced. Future prices will be driven by scarcity rather than quality. It won't be hard to find 1000 people who will be willing to pay $4K+ just because they are limited.

Some of us value scarcity more than others.


----------



## DarthVedder

MrDisco99 said:


> At a limited run of 1000, they have very little chance of prices going down, even if they are objectively overpriced. Future prices will be driven by scarcity rather than quality. It won't be hard to find 1000 people who will be willing to pay $4K+ just because they are limited.
> 
> Some of us value scarcity more than others.


Even with Seiko LEs, desirability drives the price more than scarcity.

For example, this SDGZ015 released with the 013 hasn't gained any value, as is also a 1/500 watch.










I believe that the Panda will be the better seller and is the better longterm bet of these two, even if it closely resembles another LE.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_W

Finally got the gnomen ad for the SNR029J. Are they becoming more available on the market? Where are people buying them? What is a target purchase price for the buyer who wants to bring a little cash to the table as possible. Gnomen at $5180 seems as reasonable as it gets.


----------



## MstrDabbles

jmanlay said:


> Pretty darn good list if you ask me Sharky . Also something selling isn't per say an indication of quality or value for money so for my money I will say it again 4K for a seiko chrono the LE of an LE is not an attractive proposition to me . I would take all the watches Mr Shark shared above before that seiko and better yet i would save an extra month or two and get that omega brand new full warranty for 5200 bucks . It is a lot more watch than the seiko ....


So question: what would seiko have to create chrono wise to warrant a 4K price tag?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

MstrDabbles said:


> So question: what would seiko have to create chrono wise to warrant a 4K price tag?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know... It could have a platinum case and a tourbillon and these guys would still complain.


----------



## Spring-Diver

DarthVedder said:


> I imagine that the MSRP for that beauty was just $350, right?
> 
> Awesome watch, a grail of mine.


IIRC $350,000 JPY

Higuchi used to sell them for $2,800 USD.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

MstrDabbles said:


> So question: what would seiko have to create chrono wise to warrant a 4K price tag?


A movement that isn't essentially a 6R with a piggybacked chrono module. And that's not meant as a slight against the 6R, but the 6R itself is basically a 7S with an extra bridge built on top. So the 8R has a chronograph module built on top of something that was built on top of something else. It's a very thick movement. Also the fact that it has a column wheel is negated by the fact that it's modular - the use of a column wheel is advertised as stopping the 'jump' of the chrono seconds hand when you start the chronograph. But modular chronos tend to cause the same kind of jump in the regular seconds hand when they are activated, and I have observed this on several 8R watches. Okay, you get a nicer feel from the pushers. But it's still a thick, modular movement with unforseeable accuracy.

To answer the question of what would be worth 4k - something like the 6S37, which they mothballed years ago, but was used in that Flightmaster pictured earlier - a proper Prospex watch if you ask me! 

Edit: I have no doubt these chronos will sell, but you can't justify silly price increases simply by saying "Seiko knows people will buy them". The 8R Presage chronos from a couple of years ago had enamel and lacquer dials, and they were half the price of these (meanwhile, a 6R27 Presage with lacquer dial now costs more than those chronographs from 2 years ago). The bottom line here is that, sure, Seiko fans who really want these watches will buy them. But anyone who wants actual material value out of their watches will go elsewhere.


----------



## MrDisco99

MstrDabbles said:


> So question: what would seiko have to create chrono wise to warrant a 4K price tag?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Something better than what sold for half that two years ago for a start.

I dunno... maybe something derived from the 6L or 8L movement... or a spring drive Chrono would be killer...


----------



## manofrolex

MstrDabbles said:


> So question: what would seiko have to create chrono wise to warrant a 4K price tag?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better movement 
Better finish
Better warranty
Better bracelet 
Better support 
Better watch


----------



## HusabergAngola79

jmanlay said:


> Seriously you paid 2400 bucks for a new sla019 watch retailing for 3250 for 26% off for a LE , sorry , but I don't buy it .


I get mine in a oficial retailer for 2550eur and because i live out europeu i get the tax back in the end i get it for 2165 eur

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## carloscastro7

Why am I looking at Omegas in a Seiko thread?  we just like complaining don't we. They set the price but they don't force anyone to buy it.


----------



## MstrDabbles

jmanlay said:


> Better movement
> Better finish
> Better warranty
> Better bracelet
> Better support
> Better watch


You know what's crazy? When I read this out loud, the first thing I could think about was the meeting they had to discuss pricing on this watch. I'm willing to bet the house someone said "Rolex offers no chronographs under 10k. Yeah we haven't chronometer certified the thing or offer 904l steel but when you take that into consideration, an $8-$9,000 difference should make it palpable"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaguarshark

DarthVedder said:


> I don't know... It could have a platinum case and a tourbillon and these guys would still complain.


Oh gtfoh. You aint even buying it. And I doubt you would period at that price.


----------



## Jaguarshark

$4k for that?


----------



## ZASKAR36

DarthVedder said:


> The dial is not identical to the SDGZ013. It's a tad darker and finished differently. Lovely watch frankly.
> 
> View attachment 14521465


I wish they made this in quartz so I could afford it. Looks fantastic!


----------



## manofrolex

Jaguarshark said:


> $4k for that?


But but they will sell them all...they probably sold all of the Pontiac Aztec too...doesn't make it a good buy.
Look I think the watch looks fine the dial especially and the date that is recessed about 12 miles (thick....movement) and 4K for that superbly finished movement is a deal because see they will sell them all.
If you want to buy it have at it but there comes a point it doesn't make sense and to me seiko has crossed that bar..
Go look at Brellum they make some killer looking chronos all decorated (granted w very robust 7750s) for 2.5 k and they look good so as you said this isn't anywhere near a 4K in price tag....
Gonna be controversial but I don't even see these watches being even close to 2.5k no matter how hard I look...


----------



## DarthVedder

Jaguarshark said:


> Oh gtfoh. You aint even buying it. And I doubt you would period at that price.


So because I'm not buying it, I can't defend it? Same crap was said about the new MM300, and I'm an extremely happy owner, and really can't see how it is inferior to my Omega PO. I also paid over MSRP to get the SDGZ013. Maybe that makes me dumb in your eyes, but so what, I absolutely enjoy owning it and love wearing it. Even if the movement is whatever, the watch is so well built and finished (pictures don't make it justice) that I just don't care if the movement is not up to whatever standards you want to set (mine runs great at +1 spd btw).

I expect the cases and dials on these new LEs to be ridiculously well built and finished, with different finishes on different surfaces, just like my watches. The dial is just outstanding. I know millions of "smart" watch collectors won't get it, but I'm pretty sure that there are enough of us dumb ones that will be willing to.


----------



## Jaguarshark

DarthVedder said:


> So because I'm not buying it, I can't defend it? Same crap was said about the new MM300, and I'm an extremely happy owner, and really can't see how it is inferior to my Omega PO. I also paid over MSRP to get the SDGZ013. Maybe that makes me dumb in your eyes, but so what, I absolutely enjoy owning it and love wearing it. Even if the movement is whatever, the watch is so well built and finished (pictures don't make it justice) that I just don't care if the movement is not up to whatever standards you want to set (I mine runs great at +1 spd btw).
> 
> I expect the cases and dials on these new LEs to be ridiculously well built and finished, with different finishes on different surfaces, just like my watches. The dial is just outstanding. I know millions of "smart" watch collectors won't get it, but I'm pretty sure that there are enough of us dumb ones that will be willing to.


Wow you are full of assumptions lol. Who hurt you? Just admit the price is stupid and move on. MM300 is worth the price imo and your sdgz is not bad at $2k. But $4k??? Whats to defend? Seiko's dumb price strategy??? I dont get it.










Fanboy apologists be like look they re-released the skx with a prospex X and its 1 of 1000 made. $5k lmao. Winning!


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

ZASKAR36 said:


> I wish they made this in quartz so I could afford it. Looks fantastic!


Ya. I agree to tat. Make it Quartz n affordable..

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

The only thing more disappointing than the pricetag of these chronographs is the choice of movement. The 8R48 is nowhere near the legendary movements in the watches it supposedly homages. It's almost offensive to suggest so. 

I could even justify the price tag if Seiko had the balls to use the 6S77-78 that they only use in the Credor line. These chronos cost just as much but you get played for being 'limited'. Gee wheez. 

Yes Seiko has every right to ask whichever price it desires but pleeez don't think we're sheeple.


----------



## ahonobaka

So has anyone handled the LE chronos yet? This may be my default response now whenever I hear (valid on paper, of course) comments much like, "So what was it like when you dived with it?" (response for complaints about dive watches due to size, design, etc). 

Yes we know Seiko have a new pricing strategy. Yes, that will leave some disappointed and dry given the levels of value we've seen in the past. But they've clearly stated this is the direction they want to head in, and there are plenty other brands to get into if you don't agree. Only dollars will tell them if they've made the right move.

And don't count me as an apologist please, I've largely moved on from the brand myself!


----------



## ThomasH

.



ahonobaka said:


> And don't count me as an apologist please, I've largely moved on from the brand myself!


I am with you bro! :-!

But I think another option for a Seiko enthusiast is to look at the lower priced models, or at older models. :think:

I find a lot of "fun" and/or interesting mechanical Seikos from the 1950's to today. Like, I wish I could find a Seiko Criteria SNCZ37 to add to my collection. (Googlers will find the one on eBay for like $480; well he started that one at $350 +$20 shipping around 10 years ago, and has declined every offer I've made, so please don't inform me about that one, okay?  )

- Thomas

.


----------



## huangcjz

ahonobaka said:


> Yes we know Seiko have a new pricing strategy. Yes, that will leave some disappointed and dry given the levels of value we've seen in the past. But they've clearly stated this is the direction they want to head in, and there are plenty other brands to get into if you don't agree. Only dollars will tell them if they've made the right move.
> 
> And don't count me as an apologist please, I've largely moved on from the brand myself!


Who have you moved on to, and which brands would you recommend checking out in the pricing space that Seiko used to occupy?


----------



## valuewatchguy

huangcjz said:


> Who have you moved on to, and which brands would you recommend checking out in the pricing space that Seiko used to occupy?


Microbrand a plenty occupy the sub 750 space, as does citizen, and orient. Check out Glycine for killer deals. $750-$1500 plenty of Swatch group brands available. $1500-$2500 is Oris, Longines, Tudor.

For me personally once Seiko hit 4K, then Tudor and Omega became much more attractive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## el_beelo

georgefl74 said:


> The only thing more disappointing than the pricetag of these chronographs is the choice of movement. The 8R48 is nowhere near the legendary movements in the watches it supposedly homages. It's almost offensive to suggest so.
> 
> I could even justify the price tag if Seiko had the balls to use the 6S77-78 that they only use in the Credor line. These chronos cost just as much but you get played for being 'limited'. Gee wheez.
> 
> Yes Seiko has every right to ask whichever price it desires but pleeez don't think we're sheeple.


You mean this 6S?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere

Independent George said:


> Came here to read cheapskates whine, and I haven't been disappointed.


It is actually amusing to me that said cheapskates are usually the ones with the most to say about watches they don't and or aren't actually planning to own.

I own a Speedmaster Pro myself and while it's certainly nice (received as a gift from my wife), it does not rate above my Seiko's. It's as run of the mill as it gets, and the movement is low tech and ancient. People really are suckers for marketing, it still never ceases to amaze me.

Seiko makes a column wheel, vertical clutch automatic chronograph and people still perceive the ancient Speedmaster Pro to be some sort of end all be all. "But it's been to the moon!" So has Bulova. Next (or should I say, yawn).

Really nice releases from Seiko. Enjoyed looking at the pics and reading some of the editorials on them. Waiting for the day this thread goes back to a discussion among fans, instead of this thread being infiltrated by people that seem to really want Swiss watches instead (which is totally fine, I just find it confusing).


----------



## Mr.Jones82

jmanlay said:


> Locutusaborg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I paid $2400 for my sla019 from my AD.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously you paid 2400 bucks for a new sla019 watch retailing for 3250 for 26% off for a LE , sorry , but I don't buy it .
Click to expand...

Did you pay over 3k for your sla019? If so, I'm not sure how a 4k chrono could be such a hard pill to swallow then. There are several mm300 LE's I have wanted in the past, but I could never get myself to pull the trigger on a watch that is worth no more than 2k to me while masquerading as a + 3k watch. Would I pay 4k for the chrono? Nope, but I might be more willing to drop that 4k on a chrono as opposed to a mm300.


----------



## manofrolex

Memento Vivere said:


> It is actually amusing to me that said cheapskates are usually the ones with the most to say about watches they don't and or aren't actually planning to own.
> 
> I own a Speedmaster Pro myself and while it's certainly nice (received as a gift from my wife), it does not rate above my Seiko's. It's as run of the mill as it gets, and the movement is low tech and ancient. People really are suckers for marketing, it still never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> Seiko makes a column wheel, vertical clutch automatic chronograph and people still perceive the ancient Speedmaster Pro to be some sort of end all be all. "But it's been to the moon!" So has Bulova. Next (or should I say, yawn).
> 
> Really nice releases from Seiko. Enjoyed looking at the pics and reading some of the editorials on them. Waiting for the day this thread goes back to a discussion among fans, instead of this thread being infiltrated by people that seem to really want Swiss watches instead (which is totally fine, I just find it confusing).


Nothing to do w infiltration but all to do w pricing and what you get for the price . It is not because one is on the seiko forum that any sort of objection to seiko is forbidden...as a matter of fact the strongest argument against silly pricing for a sub par watch is from people that are fan of the brand (including me) and that happen to own this










The one above was barely above that 4K so on don't tell me u can't see the difference..

This is about being objective nuf to see reality and it is not about dissing the brand or being gung-ho about anything they produce at whatever price and defending them to death


----------



## manofrolex

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Did you pay over 3k for your sla019? If so, I'm not sure how a 4k chrono could be such a hard pill to swallow then. There are several mm300 LE's I have wanted in the past, but I could never get myself to pull the trigger on a watch that is worth no more than 2k to me while masquerading as a + 3k watch. Would I pay 4k for the chrono? Nope, but I might be more willing to drop that 4k on a chrono as opposed to a mm300.


I did not,but one could easily argue that the movement in the MM300 is a lot more movement for a three hander than the chrono on the 4K piece is compared to other chrono movements


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Memento Vivere said:


> It is actually amusing to me that said cheapskates are usually the ones with the most to say about watches they don't and or aren't actually planning to own.
> 
> I own a Speedmaster Pro myself and while it's certainly nice (received as a gift from my wife), it does not rate above my Seiko's. It's as run of the mill as it gets, and the movement is low tech and ancient. People really are suckers for marketing, it still never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> Seiko makes a column wheel, vertical clutch automatic chronograph and people still perceive the ancient Speedmaster Pro to be some sort of end all be all. "But it's been to the moon!" So has Bulova. Next (or should I say, yawn).
> 
> Really nice releases from Seiko. Enjoyed looking at the pics and reading some of the editorials on them. Waiting for the day this thread goes back to a discussion among fans, instead of this thread being infiltrated by people that seem to really want Swiss watches instead (which is totally fine, I just find it confusing).


I also love how the LE's are always what make people blow up...as if LE's have ever been value propositions. 
I loved it when GS released a bunch of chest puffing pieces such as the hammered platinum case and people were just losing their minds about how GS had finally overdone it and it was all over...while all you had to do was look on any site or got to any AD or boutique to see that GS's standard models were still priced the same and an entry level GS could still be had for 2k.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Memento Vivere said:


> It is actually amusing to me that said cheapskates are usually the ones with the most to say about watches they don't and or aren't actually planning to own.
> 
> I own a Speedmaster Pro myself and while it's certainly nice (received as a gift from my wife), it does not rate above my Seiko's. It's as run of the mill as it gets, and the movement is low tech and ancient. People really are suckers for marketing, it still never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> Seiko makes a column wheel, vertical clutch automatic chronograph and people still perceive the ancient Speedmaster Pro to be some sort of end all be all. "But it's been to the moon!" So has Bulova. Next (or should I say, yawn).
> 
> Really nice releases from Seiko. Enjoyed looking at the pics and reading some of the editorials on them. Waiting for the day this thread goes back to a discussion among fans, instead of this thread being infiltrated by people that seem to really want Swiss watches instead (which is totally fine, I just find it confusing).


I think the dialog has been good. No one is making truly insulting remarks even though there are strong opinions all around. I like that we Seiko fans get to voice our feelings on the pricign subject. Maybe Seiko pays attention to this stuff? But overall I think the market will decide what sells and for how much.

When and if Seiko steps over the line it will most certainly show up on their bottom line. Until then I'll be a fan when I appreciate a design regardless of price i will say so. When I think they are too expensive I'll offer that as well. Like the recent Seiko TiC Tac Explorer-esque models that were $500 retail....still way too much for that watch on a spec basis alone.....well it didn't stop me from trying to get it from 3 different sources. But $625 being the lowest I was able to source one I passed. It hit a mark for me that was too much. I still think its a cool watch.

If Seiko doesn't have what I like, there are lots of other choices. Just think Basel 2020 is only 6 months away! I wonder what Seiko has up their sleeve? I'll be watching!


----------



## il Pirati

I don’t know when it will be, but someday watch forum people will understand that if enough people are willing to buy something for $XXXX that the something sells out, then $XXXX is not a “silly price”, but maybe even too low of a price.
When the sun rises in the west and sets in the east...

Your unwillingness to pay the asking price is in no way indicative of the validity of the price. The Market, not you, determine price validity.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

jmanlay said:


> I did not,but one could easily argue that the movement in the MM300 is a lot more movement for a three hander than the chrono on the 4K piece is compared to other chrono movements


Okay, but again it goes back to it being an LE and I don't think anyone would argue that essentially that is what you are paying for here, which yes might put it on shaky ground in terms of price comparisons (as for mm300 8L movement offering more as a 3 hander in the the 3-4k range...no, plenty of people here to dump all over that and they do any chance they get). Also, no one has handled one yet...I'm going to assume it will follow in line with all of its other recent LE releases and be finished to the same degree as a GS, which brings something to the table that other chronos at this price range will surely lack. If it was my money I'd get the Sinn at this price, but I'd never kid myself into thinking it was better finished.

Wait, am I defending this watch? Hahaha. Nah, I just feel the responses to it are over the top and lumping it into this "Seiko has turned its back on me" pity party as if it has some egalitarian responsibility beyond its own survival is just annoying (not referring to you here, just a summation of some of the responses I read before).


----------



## abkdt41

Anyone know the model number?









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## backarelli

abkdt41 said:


> Anyone know the model number?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


This is the SNFF93

Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## abkdt41

backarelli said:


> This is the SNFF93
> 
> Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


Thank you kind sir

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Mr.Jones82 said:


> lumping it into this "Seiko has turned its back on me" pity party as if it has some egalitarian responsibility beyond its own survival is just annoying (not referring to you here, just a summation of some of the responses I read before).


The problem is, raising new prices has the effect on the market of raising the used prices of older watches too, also making them unaffordable, and Seiko unaccessible. Some of the guys on Seiko-specific fora like SCWF are really bitter about this, that they've been into Seiko for 10 or 20 years, and now can't afford a 6139 or 6105 that they used to be able to get for about $100 USD back then, and are now going for 5 or 20 times that. Also look at the 6R15 and 4S Alpinists having gone up in price.


----------



## todoroki

huangcjz said:


> The problem is, raising new prices has the effect on the market of raising the used prices of older watches too, also making them unaffordable, and Seiko unaccessible. Some of the guys on Seiko-specific fora like SCWF are really bitter about this, that they've been into Seiko for 10 or 20 years, and now can't afford a 6139 or 6105 that they used to be able to get for about $100 USD back then, and are now going for 5 or 20 times that. Also look at the 6R15 and 4S Alpinists having gone up in price.


Hmmm I don't really understand how people who have been into Seiko for 10-20 years could be bitter that their watches have increased 5-20 times in price. I certainly am not!


----------



## huangcjz

todoroki said:


> Hmmm I don't really understand how people who have been into Seiko for 10-20 years could be bitter that their watches have increased 5-20 times in price. I certainly am not!


They bought and sold them many times before when they weren't so expensive, and now can't afford to get them again. They're not trying to sell to make money - some people really dislike people who re-sell their watches for profit. But at least they had the opportunity to afford to have owned them in the past I guess, whereas people who haven't been into them long don't, unless they can afford the prices now.


----------



## AardyArr

abkdt41 said:


> Thank you kind sir
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Slight correction-it's an SNDF93. I have the variant with the blue subdials. It has one of my favorite watch dials. The date wheel is color matched to the subdials, and the subdials have a thin polished border I didn't even notice until recently. Nice touches.


----------



## Gonkl

abkdt41 said:


> Thank you kind sir
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Just a word of warning, the image you posted looks like the same pic from Wish . Pretty sure they are fakes, the even have the same watch with Citizen branding.


----------



## mikelj1

lxnastynotch93 said:


> "Run of the mill" that went to the moon. Sorry but nobody cares about a random LE Seiko chronograph. They make a fantastic chrono movement but $4000 is asinine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Technically, they didn't go to the moon - the watch containing the 321 calibrate did.

I love the Speedmaster. I'd also love to own one, but Swiss watch prices are only going upwards too; here in the UK, the hestalite Speedy costs £4K now.

If you look at how the prices of Hamilton watches have gone up this year (in the past, you could describe Hamilton as the Seiko of the Swiss watch industry), Seiko really is only following suit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99

Gonkl said:


> abkdt41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you kind sir
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Just a word of warning, the image you posted looks like the same pic from Wish . Pretty sure they are fakes, the even have the same watch with Citizen branding.
Click to expand...

Link or screenshot?


----------



## mkeric1

huangcjz said:


> They bought and sold them many times before when they weren't so expensive, and now can't afford to get them again. They're not trying to sell to make money - some people really dislike people who re-sell their watches for profit. But at least they had the opportunity to afford to have owned them in the past I guess, whereas people who haven't been into them long don't, unless they can afford the prices now.


back in a day when we had a deal thread here people would buy 5 at the time to flip em and make few bucs 
i hated it


----------



## Impulse

yankeexpress said:


> If Prospex models are divers, why does the Presage have the dive bezel?
> 
> 5950 AUD = 4000


Are all elapsed time bezel-ed watches, dive watches?


----------



## Impulse

il Pirati said:


> I don't know when it will be, but someday watch forum people will understand that if enough people are willing to buy something for $XXXX that the something sells out, then $XXXX is not a "silly price", but maybe even too low of a price.
> When the sun rises in the west and sets in the east...
> 
> Your unwillingness to pay the asking price is in no way indicative of the validity of the price. The Market, not you, determine price validity.


Exactly.

Same applies to the folks saying that 6105s etc etc have all gone up in price.

Well DUH.

Thanks to forums and whatnot, the brand is presumably more popular now than in the last decade, and so, there's higher demand for new and vintage Seikos.

Higher demand = higher price.


----------



## fluence4

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## mike_right

fluence4 said:


> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


Boooom! Is it a fake?!


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Hahahahahaha the prospex logo looks awful on the alpinist! Why on god's earth did they not add an alpinist logo like the older models!



Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## huangcjz

The international model number of this one is SPB121, apparently. So we've probably got quite a few other new watches coming, since I think we haven't seen the SPB113, 115, 117, and 119 yet, 2 of which might be the other new Alpinists. It might just be the photo, but the crown guards and crown look smaller proportionally. Size is apparently 39.5 mm, so a bit bigger than the previous Alpinists. The black one's meant to come on a bracelet, at least the JDM model is, though. The photo's not just a colour change of the dial of an existing Alpinist, since the SEIKO logo is larger than on the 6R15 and 4S15 ones, as is common on newer SEIKO watches - compare the size of the SEIKO logos on the original 6R15 and its replacement 4R35 Cocktail Times, SARB065 and SRPB43 respectively, for example.



Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Why on god's earth did they not add an alpinist logo like the older models!


If the last 6R15 ones, SARB013/13/17/59/61/63/SPB089, didn't have an Alpinist logo on the dial, then it was always unlikely that the new one would, too.


----------



## AC81

mike_right said:


> Boooom! Is it a fake?!


Must be. 
If (or when) the range moves away from SARB, then it would be more likely to go to Presage, not prospex. (just an opinion ;-) )

Also, there's no way they'd use that same god awful strap again.......

Doesn't look like the design or case has changed either, i can't see them going out of production, to come back with the same design with added magnifyer and X??? 
Must be more changes than that????

The 4S12 version to the 6R15 was fairly close, but there was at least some design work between the 2.


----------



## Tickstart

Hey guys just wanna remind you there are so many other things and hobbies you could get into for the money these SEIKOs demand. Unattainably priced watches shouldn't annoy you.

But then again I do appreciate when people complain, it doesn't necessarily imply they're hurt or affected or whatever.


----------



## georgefl74

Alpinist was a Prospex model since the titanium GMTs. But the logo does look out of place in this historic watch.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

I think it'll look better on the black and white dial models but on the green I can't help but compare it to the 017 and prefer the 017.

Echoing a previous post for the money these will command there are some stellar options from other brands, Hamilton, Tissot etc.

Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## AC81

georgefl74 said:


> Alpinist was a Prospex model since the titanium GMTs. But the logo does look out of place in this historic watch.


???
They've been SARB linup surely??? SARB and Prospex were/are 2 distict lines of products. 
It's only now with the loss of the SARB range that they will shift.


----------



## depwnz

AC81 said:


> ???
> They've been SARB linup surely??? SARB and Prospex were/are 2 distict lines of products.
> It's only now with the loss of the SARB range that they will shift.


wrong, SARB is merely a reference.
The older Alpinist came with a yellow Prospex box. The line has always been prospex


----------



## AC81

depwnz said:


> wrong, SARB is merely a reference.
> The older Alpinist came with a yellow Prospex box. The line has always been prospex


Watches, and boxes are ordered seperate by the vendors. A seller providing a sarb in a prospex box isn't proof that it is prospex line. 
Hey, mabee i am wrong... But as far as i can see. There's no information at all linking the SARB017 to the prospex line??????

An SRPC33 looks to be the 'prospex land equivelant' but that hasn't been branded as an Alpinist...


----------



## Seikogi

depwnz said:


> wrong, SARB is merely a reference.
> The older Alpinist came with a yellow Prospex box. The line has always been prospex


wrong, the alpinist was part of the alpinist line of watches - the first beeing introduced in 1961. Distinguished by the mountain logo or the cursive "Alpinist" font.

Some might have been boxed in prospex packaging because the stuff has obviously no clue about their product history.

With the alpinist caseback signature gone its yet another line of legendary watches discontinued.

The 5KX is the new hipster fashion watch, the Prospex-land "alpinist" a rebranded watch from the now gone alpinist series.


----------



## depwnz

Seikogi said:


> wrong, the alpinist was part of the alpinist line of watches - the first beeing introduced in 1961. Distinguished by the mountain logo or the cursive "Alpinist" font.
> 
> Some might have been boxed in prospex packaging because the stuff has obviously no clue about their product history.


what are you talking about? 
1. Seiko re-purposed its product line all the time. Presage used to be a tacky royal quartz quartz in late 80s, early 90. Credor went through at least 5 strategy changes. Prospex is for sport watch and the alpinist was supposedly a hiking watch.
2. Apinist 8F was one of the very first prospex-branded Seiko. See that little tag next to the watch?









learn some history or maybe own the actual piece before you talk.


----------



## huangcjz

AC81 said:


> Watches, and boxes are ordered seperate by the vendors. A seller providing a sarb in a prospex box isn't proof that it is prospex line.
> Hey, mabee i am wrong... But as far as i can see. There's no information at all linking the SARB017 to the prospex line??????
> 
> An SRPC33 looks to be the 'prospex land equivelant' but that hasn't been branded as an Alpinist...


The Digital Alpinists are in the PROSPEX Land range, but don't have either Alpinist or PROSPEX branding on the watch's face itself, but come in a PROSPEX box - see them at the bottom of the PROSPEX Land page:

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/land

On their own pages, it shows that SEIKO intends them to come in a PROSPEX box:

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBEB001

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBEB003

There were Digital Alpinists which did come with a PROSPEX logo on their watch-faces: My Eastern Watch Collection: Seiko Prospex Alpinist Solar Titanium Multi-Sensor SBEB013 (Similar to SBEB015, SBEB017, SBEB019, SBEB035 & SBEB037) ? A Good Start Against Established Competitors, A Review (plus Video)

SBEK001: https://m.sears.com/seiko-prospex-alpinist-watch-digital-link-sbek001/p-A039381476

Also, SARB033 and SARB035 were in the SPIRIT line, which has become a quartz watch line now. The mechanical SPIRIT line was pre the mechanical PRESAGE line - they've swapped direction between mechanical and quartz. The BRIGHTZ line used to be mechanical, but is all quartz now, too. SRP/SRPA/SRPB/SRPC/SRPD/SRPE are a mix between PRESAGE and PROSPEX now. Another example is those new mechanical chronographs - one is PRESAGE, the other is PROSPEX, but they have consecutive model numbers and both have the same movement. The letter prefix of the model number denotes the movement used in the line.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Great, slap a great big 'X' on the dial of a vintage-inspired field watch. Just means my old one will eventually be worth a bit more


----------



## manofrolex

il Pirati said:


> The Market, not you, determine price validity.


Yes and No. 
Yes because if the model is popular it will sell at the asking price and even possible higher.. so in that sense yes the market determines the price
And NO because the asking price aka msrp is where it starts so the price it is set at is the starting point. In my head when the starting point is absurd then I stop playing regardless of what the market is willing to pay...

Will say it one more time though I have zero issues w a 2,4,10,15k seiko grand seiko...
What I have a big issue with is lazy redesign of an LE of an LE w nothing of value really added to the watch and a price tag not commensurate to the offer at hand.
You want to use that old chrono movement ok fine, then do something with it , PVD the bridges, add a new custom rotor , make it industrial looking but more premium looking color the column wheel , do something ....


----------



## Seikogi

depwnz said:


> what are you talking about?
> 1. Seiko re-purposed its product line all the time. Presage used to be a tacky royal quartz quartz in late 80s, early 90. Credor went through at least 5 strategy changes. Prospex is for sport watch and the alpinist was supposedly a hiking watch.
> 2. Apinist 8F was one of the very first prospex-branded Seiko. See that little tag next to the watch?
> 
> learn some history or maybe own the actual piece before you talk.


Its irrelevant to my argument what strategy changes Seiko did. Nobody asked for information on that.

the recently discontinued SARB017 is branded Alpinist on the watch itself and packaging. See picture. The new release will be branded Prospex - watch and packaging.

The 8F says "ALPINIST" on the dial and has a prospex price tag - that is the inconsistency I mentioned! 








Get some fresh air, learn some manners before typing or gtfo of this thread.


----------



## tophotdog

Fark.



fluence4 said:


> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## tophotdog

Fark.

I'm glad I kept my old one.



fluence4 said:


> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

tophotdog said:


> Fark.
> 
> I'm glad I kept my old one.


They managed to make a absolutely hideous watch even uglier ...that takes some serious talent.
Look the watch has an identity crisis, it as cathedral hands (dressy) but a rotating compass with two crowns which is the hallmark of a sport watch then you shine the stew out of it (dressy) with a green dial (sporty) and put it on a leather strap (back to dressy) and then slap a big fat X on it (sporty)....yeah way to go Seiko


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

what the hell is happening at seiko, its like all the employees walked out and were replaced by children


----------



## depwnz

Seikogi said:


> Its irrelevant to my argument what strategy changes Seiko did. Nobody asked for information on that.
> 
> the recently discontinued SARB017 is branded Alpinist on the watch itself and packaging. See picture. The new release will be branded Prospex - watch and packaging.
> 
> The 8F says "ALPINIST" on the dial and has a prospex price tag - that is the inconsistency I mentioned!
> View attachment 14528113
> 
> 
> Get some fresh air, learn some manners before typing or gtfo of this thread.


There's no inconsistency. Alpinist and Prospex can overlap. In fact, Alpinist is more of a sub category of prospex.
Read huangcjz post above. What do you think that rotating bezel for?

You are trying to say the Alpinist SARB017 is not a prospex and thus its 2020 revision should not bear the X. Guess what, it is, the whole Alpinist line (from the 90s, not the 60s one) has always been prospex.


----------



## jamesezra

depwnz said:


> There's no inconsistency. Alpinist and Prospex can overlap. In fact, Alpinist is more of a sub category of prospex.
> Read huangcjz post above. What do you think that rotating bezel for?
> 
> You are trying to say the Alpinist SARB017 is not a prospex and thus its 2020 revision should not bear the X. Guess what, it is, the whole Alpinist line (from the 90s, not the 60s one) has always been prospex.
> 
> View attachment 14529133


Wow. These older models look so much better. A GMT hand as well?


----------



## Watch19

jamesezra said:


> Wow. These older models look so much better. A GMT hand as well?


Yup. The only quartz Alpinist ever. The 8F56 movement features GMT, perpetual calendar and up to 10 year battery life. One variant even had a fully lumed dial. 
All the history here:
https://thespringbar.com/blogs/guides/the-ultimate-seiko-alpinist-collectors-guide/


----------



## jamesezra

Watch19 said:


> Yup. The only quartz Alpinist ever. The 8F56 movement features GMT, perpetual calendar and up to 10 year battery life. One variant even had a fully lumed dial.
> All the history here:
> https://thespringbar.com/blogs/guides/the-ultimate-seiko-alpinist-collectors-guide/


My word.

Is the GS 9F movement based off this 8F quartz movement?


----------



## georgefl74




----------



## Cobia

Keep_Scrolling said:


> what the hell is happening at seiko, its like all the employees walked out and were replaced by children


I feel like the same could be said for this thread.


----------



## huangcjz

jmanlay said:


> it as cathedral hands (dressy)


I think of cathedral hands as sporty, since the function of the stained-glass-window shape of them is to give the hands a framework to give them the ability to support and hold a larger surface area of lume, which is definitely a sporty characteristic.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Keep_Scrolling said:


> what the hell is happening at seiko, its like all the employees were fired and were replaced by robots who will do EXACTLY what the investors want.


FIFY

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.sphinx

jamesezra said:


> My word.
> 
> Is the GS 9F movement based off this 8F quartz movement?


No it isn't. The GS quartz movements right before 9F were 8J (extant in Credors). There is no current successor to the 8F line of movements (meaning long battery life, GMT, 6xtimes the frequency, awkwardly adjustable perpetual calendar).


----------



## Impulse

That looks like a photoshopped or mock up to me.....the white text just seems....fake.

But I could be wrong. No issue with the "X" (I like it) but it should be in gold.

If it IS real, the SeikoUSA peeps who browse this thread will message the mods/OPs and demand removal.

And BTW I assumed the new Alpinist would have been based on the recent "TicTac" LE, with a 4R movement.


----------



## jamesezra

dr.sphinx said:


> No it isn't. The GS quartz movements right before 9F were 8J (extant in Credors). There is no current successor to the 8F line of movements (meaning long battery life, GMT, 6xtimes the frequency, awkwardly adjustable perpetual calendar).


Thanks for the detailed explanation. 
I guess this was the real reason I visit this thread in the first place - to learn more!


----------



## Impulse

Cobia said:


> Keep_Scrolling said:
> 
> 
> 
> what the hell is happening at seiko, its like all the employees walked out and were replaced by children
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like the same could be said for this thread.
Click to expand...

Thread?

The whole damn Seiko forum's been taken over by n00bs.


----------



## dr.sphinx

Speak for yourself, my friend. 

What some here see as "cheapskates whining" - if that's what makes you feel current contributors are no longer worthy - is also a valid discussion about what the brand offers not just in vfm sense, but also in the context of were the brand is headed (and what the hell it's doing releasing a second-flush LE, whether it sells or not is a different issue). 

Disclaimer: I may be wrong about the source of your frustration, my apologies if I am.


----------



## huangcjz

Impulse said:


> If it IS real, the SeikoUSA peeps who browse this thread will message the mods/OPs and demand removal.


It wasn't Seiko USA before - it was one of the European ones, I think. And they could get the SEIKO 5 SPORTS images taken down because they were directly from a Seiko catalogue, so they claimed copyright over the content, having created the images in the catalogue themselves, whereas this photo isn't.


----------



## izecius

Glad i have the old Alpinist.


----------



## ddru

It looks like the SARY147 now has a US reference # (SRPD97). Does this mean it will likely be a wide US release and available at retailers like Macys?


----------



## shelfcompact

yonsson said:


> https://klocksnack.se/attachments/96f47309-6333-490f-b8ed-fc261c4f1183-jpeg.1248461/[IMG]
> [IMG]https://klocksnack.se/attachments/64178de1-6eb6-4484-8a50-7e0c1bd3142b-jpeg.1248460/[IMG]
> Arrived at home today. AWESOME!
> (Alba is owned and made by SEIKO).[/QUOTE]
> 
> Very cool! Which models did you get again?
> 
> [QUOTE="Watch19, post: 49987685, member: 1100562"]One nice packaging detail is that the Mario on the clear box sleeve moves across the top of the wall printed on the box when you slide it off:
> 
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]14519445[ATTACH]
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]14519449[ATTACH][/QUOTE]
> 
> Nice attention to detail. Going to order mine today.
> Which one did you get?


----------



## MrDisco99

Impulse said:


> And BTW I assumed the new Alpinist would have been based on the recent "TicTac" LE, with a 4R movement.


No Seiya already said it would be a 6R35, along with the color/strap options and pricing.



ddru said:


> It looks like the SARY147 now has a US reference # (SRPD97). Does this mean it will likely be a wide US release and available at retailers like Macys?


It's an international reference number, but yeah...

The way to know for sure if it has USA distribution is to check seikousa.com.


----------



## HorologicOptic

el_beelo said:


> You mean this 6S?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Model? That doesn't look like the Ananta or Brightz models that use 6S calibers.


----------



## el_beelo

TrawlingOne said:


> Model? That doesn't look like the Ananta or Brightz models that use 6S calibers.


That's the original gangster automatic Flightmaster SBDS001; the smoothest chronograph experience I've ever had, and the movement is completely bulletproof.

Seiko sold the rights for the 6S to Tag years ago and there was a whole controversy surrounding that.

I'm not sure if Seiko is contractually still allowed to use the 6S...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

el_beelo said:


> Seiko sold the rights for the 6S to Tag years ago and there was a whole controversy surrounding that. I'm not sure if Seiko is contractually still allowed to use the 6S...


We all assumed that when SEIKO sold the rights to the 4L design to SOPROD to use as their A-10 that we'd never see SEIKO use it again for contractual reasons, but they just didn't use it for well over a decade, and recently tweaked it slightly by adding an extra jewel and changing the Swiss-style anti-shock system to Diashock, and brought it back last year as the 6L35. So it seems unlikely now, but I guess there's still a chance - you never know, so let's hope&#8230;


----------



## JoeOBrien

I don't think it's likely they sold the design to Tag outright. It's probably just a license to use the design. They used to produce it for Junghans as well, not sure if they still do.


----------



## DarthVedder

JoeOBrien said:


> I don't think it's likely they sold the design to Tag outright. It's probably just a license to use the design. They used to produce it for Junghans as well, not sure if they still do.


Even if Seiko could use the design, they haven't in quite a few years. They decided to use only the 8r movements in their Seiko offerings.


----------



## davym2112

SBDB035 And 037, 200 limited editions









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112

SBDB035, limited edition of 200, I need this so bad 









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112

SBDB037, 200 pieces









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

^ Hmmm this is very cool.


----------



## aks12r

davym2112 said:


> SBDB037, 200 pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


When I used to look at a new release Seiko on this thread, I would get reasonably excited at the prospect of a new purchase, wondering on size, movement, technology, comfort on wrist, usability and design inputs. 
Now I just look at the endless ranks of the army of limited editions that seem to arrive almost every week - and simply wonder.... how much to change the colour scheme?!? 
Makes me sad.:think:

Edit - its not a dig at anyone or even Seiko - I think I'm just getting "LE Stress Disorder"


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

^ IDK, I just saw a stealthed-out spring drive MM300 and thought.... cool!


----------



## JoeOBrien

Ok, that burgundy LX is cool.

Edit: here's the site for those releases. The colours are actually "violet gold" and "platinum" . Looks like they use Cermet for the bezels, like the shrouds on some Tunas. They're not even that much more expensive, you would have thought they'd use cermet on the other ones.



DarthVedder said:


> Even if Seiko could use the design, they haven't in quite a few years. They decided to use only the 8r movements in their Seiko offerings.


Well, as mentioned earlier, they didn't use the 4L25 for many years until they revamped it into the 6L35. I don't think they actually will use the 6S again because I can't see where it would sit in the range unless they brought out some kind of new chrono line. If an 8R chrono is now going to be $4000, a 6S would probably be double that. The only thing they could do with it is use it as the basis for a GS mechanical chrono, since it's based on the 9S in the first place. But I imagine they would design something new in that case. Probably hi-beat.


----------



## v1triol

davym2112 said:


> SBDB035 And 037, 200 limited editions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Both look sweet, any info about the prices?


----------



## yngrshr

jmanlay said:


> They managed to make a absolutely hideous watch even uglier ...that takes some serious talent.
> Look the watch has an identity crisis, it as cathedral hands (dressy) but a rotating compass with two crowns which is the hallmark of a sport watch then you shine the stew out of it (dressy) with a green dial (sporty) and put it on a leather strap (back to dressy) and then slap a big fat X on it (sporty)....yeah way to go Seiko


I'm not sure it's possible to agree with something more than this post. I truly do dislike this watch.


----------



## DarthVedder

JoeOBrien said:


> Well, as mentioned earlier, they didn't use the 4L25 for many years until they revamped it into the 6L35. I don't think they actually will use the 6S again because I can't see where it would sit in the range unless they brought out some kind of new chrono line. If an 8R chrono is now going to be $4000, a 6S would probably be double that. The only thing they could do with it is use it as the basis for a GS mechanical chrono, since it's based on the 9S in the first place. But I imagine they would design something new in that case. Probably hi-beat.


Excluding two very LE models, the 8R powers $1600 watches ($2500 msrp). I would love it if they had a few 6s regular models priced at about $1k above that (there wasn't a huge difference in pricing when they had Ananta/Brightz models using both movements). I don't think they are selling too many of those 8r watches, so probably the market just isn't there.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

davym2112 said:


> SBDB035 And 037, 200 limited editions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Just what we wanted, more LE's.



Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wahlaoeh

v1triol said:


> Both look sweet, any info about the prices?


Goodness it's 680k yen plus tax.

That's USD 6.4k!!!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Wahlaoeh said:


> Goodness it's 680k yen plus tax.
> 
> That's USD 6.4k!!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Yes but they will sell them all, don't you understand ...

That's why the whole seiko pricing is out of wack they overlap w GS for no good reason ...
But heck being another flippin LE a la Omega and that's pretty darn hard to do to match and beat Omega at the LE game, it is a amazing deal...

Let's get this straight though a Omega ceramic chrono is 7k any day of the week but hell let's charge 6.4 k for a spring drive seiko LE that while being uber cool is super thick and that crown or should I say cannon is just absurd . There comes a point cool doesn't cut it I am not sure what they are smokin in Tokyo but the force is strong w them


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Wahlaoeh said:


> v1triol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both look sweet, any info about the prices?
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness it's 680k yen plus tax.
> 
> That's USD 6.4k!!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes, and let the bickering ensue....


----------



## MrDisco99

Let me know when they put out something new for the rest of us.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Yes, and let the bickering ensue....
> View attachment 14532477


Our apologies for having dissenting opinions instead of blindly sucking the arse cheeks of Seiko like a bunch of fanboys.

Yeah $6,400 is a friggin great deal.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

jmanlay said:


> Yes but they will sell them all, don't you understand ...
> 
> That's why the whole seiko pricing is out of wack they overlap w GS for no good reason ...
> But heck being another flippin LE a la Omega and that's pretty darn hard to do to match and beat Omega at the LE game, it is a amazing deal...
> 
> Let's get this straight though a Omega ceramic chrono is 7k any day of the week but hell let's charge 6.4 k for a spring drive seiko LE that while being uber cool is super thick and that crown or should I say cannon is just absurd . There comes a point cool doesn't cut it I am not sure what they are smokin in Tokyo but the force is strong w them


Seems a bit premature to put out an LE model of a series that has been out less than 9 months. People are still choking down the prices of the new LX series.

That crown is seriously oversized.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and let the bickering ensue....
> View attachment 14532477
> 
> 
> 
> Our apologies for having dissenting opinions instead of blindly sucking the arse cheeks of Seiko like a bunch of fanboys.
> 
> Yeah $6,400 is a friggin great deal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Good, there are Seiko 5's that need bought and cried over.

Yeah, of course it is. I have no intention of buying it. Who said it wasn't? My only point was that this whole thread is horribly predictable.


----------



## v1triol

Wahlaoeh said:


> Goodness it's 680k yen plus tax.
> 
> That's USD 6.4k!!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Sure, why not? lol


----------



## ahonobaka

valuewatchguy said:


> Seems a bit premature to put out an LE model of a series that has been out less than 9 months. People are still choking down the prices of the new LX series.
> 
> That crown is seriously oversized.


I love the colorways, but I do find this...interesting. There's no evidence even to suggest that the normal LX models are selling, though of course these LE's would've been in design/production before they would've had the #'s or time to gauge market demand. So the LE trend will continue, and this is clearly going to be Seiko/GS's strategy as they move upmarket. As much as I love the variety, it does feel too formulaic even for me (the biggest Seiko fanboy I know), especially when they try to tie in the "nature" aspect of it all.

And of course, the damn sizes...

And I'll be honest with you all; I'm close to jumping on board the Rolex train despite all Seiko/GS merits. Who would've thought I'd be so pedestrian and conservative, but there's something to be said about keeping 50+ year old designs more or less the same. Seiko/GS's strength is starting to become it's weakness for me (ie: variety at all price points), crazy to think


----------



## manofrolex

ahonobaka said:


> I love the colorways, but I do find this...interesting. There's no evidence even to suggest that the normal LX models are selling, though of course these LE's would've been in design/production before they would've had the #'s or time to gauge market demand. So the LE trend will continue, and this is clearly going to be Seiko/GS's strategy as they move upmarket. As much as I love the variety, it does feel too formulaic even for me (the biggest Seiko fanboy I know), especially when they try to tie in the "nature" aspect of it all.
> 
> And of course, the damn sizes...
> 
> And I'll be honest with you all; I'm close to jumping on board the Rolex train despite all Seiko/GS merits. Who would've thought I'd be so pedestrian and conservative, but there's something to be said about keeping 50+ year old designs more or less the same. Seiko/GS's strength is starting to become it's weakness for me (ie: variety at all price points), crazy to think


The answer to your problem


----------



## Seikogi

davym2112 said:


> SBDB037, 200 pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Anyone watched Japan Open? Novak is actually an ambassador for Seiko Astron but this could be it or the regular black LX model.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

jmanlay said:


> The answer to your problem


Indeed. If it comes to a LE LX and a sub, not a hard decision if you ask me. Also, cool pic.


----------



## dr.sphinx

Mr.Jones82 said:


> ... My only point was that this whole thread is horribly predictable.


Sadly (again, just my take) the whole Seiko approach became horribly predictable. What goes in must come out.

Why did they start to rush everything like that?

Incidentally, bought a sub-c date in Feb, keeps my GSs competent company.


----------



## dr.sphinx

double (I DID NOT click twice I swear  )


----------



## Mr.Jones82

dr.sphinx said:


> Sadly (again, just my take) the whole Seiko approach became horribly predictable. What goes in must come out.
> 
> Why did they start to rush everything like that?
> 
> Incidentally, bough a sub-c date in Feb, keeps my GSs competent company.


Fair enough. And Good move on the sub-c.


----------



## DarthVedder

davym2112 said:


> SBDB037, 200 pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Wow... Pricey, but what a great looking watch.


----------



## Cafe-Noir

Agreed. That thing is a stunner.


Just way too absurdly expensive.


----------



## clyde_frog

If it wasn't for limited editions not much would get posted in here would it?

All these LEs are just an easy way for Seiko to charge way more than these watches are actually worth and make tonnes of profit. That's it.


----------



## Kulprit

Terry Lennox said:


> One of the reasons why the micro brands are doing so well right now is that Seiko's pricing strategy has opened up opportunities for others to fill the "affordable enthusiast" space. But Seiko may not care about this niche anymore.


No, micro brands are doing so well because people on the internet don't buy "watches," they buy "specs." Who cares about dubious origins or quality when the spec sheet ticks all the right boxes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

Seikogi said:


> Anyone watched Japan Open? Novak is actually an ambassador for Seiko Astron but this could be it or the regular black LX model.


I'd say so, you can spot the LX crown's "wrist presence" from a mile away 



clyde_frog said:


> All these LEs are just an easy way for Seiko to charge way more than these watches are actually worth and make tonnes of profit. That's it.


For things like the SLA033 that have no regular equivalent, yes. But to be fair, these LX limited editions are less than 10% more expensive than the normal models, and they use a better material for the bezel insert (I gathered from 'cermet' being in the site link, anyway). Actually, Seiko rarely charges much of a premium simply for being limited. Usually it's because they have some non-standard or limited production feature.

(I'm not saying the LX models aren't overpriced, they are).


----------



## DarthVedder

clyde_frog said:


> If it wasn't for limited editions not much would get posted in here would it?
> 
> All these LEs are just an easy way for Seiko to charge way more than these watches are actually worth and make tonnes of profit. That's it.


They don't make that much, frankly.

LX watches have such low production numbers, that even if it was 75% profit (I don't think that's the case), the overall number is low for a large corporation. Even if they make a grand per watch, you are only talking about a couple of million bucks per year. With these LEs, 200 units, even if they make an extra grand is just $200K. Peanuts for an international corporation.

These watches exist because Seiko needs to raise their profile and need people talking about them and their pricey luxurious watches. The could even be losing money on these and making up with the increased attention expect to receive.


----------



## Heljestrand

Just walked out of the place that sizes my bracelets and happened to see a number of the new Seiko sports line that had just arrived there yesterday. I'm not in the market for one but they looked of nice quality and the guy I spoke with at the store seemed pretty stoked to have them in stock. This is a very middle class watch shop in Tampa that carries Seiko, Citizen, Bulova, and G-Shock. I'd think these would prove to be an excellent entry into mechanical watches.


----------



## daytripper

If they shrunk the LX to 39mm or 40mm, added their new Astron tool-less quick adjust clasp which hides the adjustment underneath unlike their current ratcheting system, 
and then just replaced the current GS SBGA divers with this design, it'd probably be one of the best Seiko divers ever IMO. The sub and current Tudor designs utterly bore me 
and the GS divers aren't that great looking either. The LXs to me are the old MM300 on steroids, in a good way.


----------



## Seikogi

daytripper said:


> If they shrunk the LX to 39mm or 40mm, added their new Astron tool-less quick adjust clasp which hides the adjustment underneath unlike their current ratcheting system,
> and then just replaced the current GS SBGA divers with this design, it'd probably be one of the best Seiko divers ever IMO. The sub and current Tudor designs utterly bore me
> and the GS divers aren't that great looking either. The LXs to me are the old MM300 on steroids, in a good way.


* throw in a 6L35, make it 12mm thin, add a no-date option and you have my attention Seiko


----------



## Ross13




----------



## mconlonx

Kulprit said:


> No, micro brands are doing so well because people on the internet don't buy "watches," they buy "specs." Who cares about dubious origins or quality when the spec sheet ticks all the right boxes?


Wait, dubious origins, like made in Malaysia or elsewhere with, say, a Japanese tech on the line so they can say "Made in Japan"? Quality, like rolling the dice on chapter ring and bezel alignment, or alleged issues with the 6r15 movement?

Many also buy Value for Money, based not only on specs, but a micro-brand's cache, owner involvement, and transparency. Do spec's play a part of a purchase decision? Sure, and apparently Seiko is falling down in that area, too, for many who are finding better value with microbrands.

I've purchased Seikos, I've purchased microbrands. I own a Chinese homage of a Seiko, with -- irony alert! -- a Seiko movement in it. I own a Seiko which has been modded to look like a German brand model.

*shrug*

It's all good. I'm not going to fault Seiko for their pricing strategy, those who choose to buy Seiko, or watch buyers who vote microbrand with their wallet, for their own reasons.


----------



## DarthVedder

Seikogi said:


> * throw in a 6L35, make it 12mm thin, add a no-date option and you have my attention Seiko


I'm really attracted to the LX line the way it is ... But they should offer a 6L35 based 40mm diver as a companion to the MM, and priced accordingly. That watch would be hot.


----------



## Kulprit

mconlonx said:


> Wait, dubious origins, like made in Malaysia or elsewhere with, say, a Japanese tech on the line so they can say "Made in Japan"?


Again with the tired old myths....



> Quality, like rolling the dice on chapter ring and bezel alignment, or alleged issues with the 6r15 movement?


I'm not ignoring Seiko's mistakes, but I can also say that I've never once checked any of my watches for alignment. Some people go looking for problems.



> Many also buy Value for Money, based not only on specs, but a micro-brand's cache, owner involvement, and transparency.


Transparency? Have you read the marketing copy of most micros? They're catalog watches, nothing more. But they'll sell you a story about their "vision" and their "design."



> I've purchased Seikos, I've purchased microbrands. I own a Chinese homage of a Seiko, with -- irony alert! -- a Seiko movement in it. I own a Seiko which has been modded to look like a German brand model.
> 
> *shrug*
> 
> It's all good. I'm not going to fault Seiko for their pricing strategy, those who choose to buy Seiko, or watch buyers who vote microbrand with their wallet, for their own reasons.


I have nothing against microbrands-I've owned some and I've been a fan-but with every new launch comes a wave of specs. And the forums are a'tizzy with people buzzing about specs, and "why can [insert Chinese catalog microbrand here] offer [feature/spec] at this price when [established brand] can't?" No one buys watches holistically; they buy specs. To *me* that cheapens the hobby.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petr_cha

Interesting.. and kind of weird.. to see hints of fleeing of Seiko fans.. to Rolex.. :-o 

(P.s. Wandering about this popping idea with Rolex sub-c on my hand.. after 15 pieces from Seiko.. used to be eager of having decent and rock solid Seiko diver watch which would persists everything.. May that time still to come)


----------



## manofrolex

petr_cha said:


> Interesting.. and kind of weird.. to see hints of fleeing of Seiko fans.. to Rolex.. :-o
> 
> (P.s. Wandering about this popping idea with Rolex sub-c on my hand.. after 15 pieces from Seiko.. used to be eager of having decent and rock solid Seiko diver watch which would persists everything.. May that time still to come)


You can be a fan of both


----------



## TheJubs

If that LE Panda Chrono was at least 2 mm shorter, then I would have been all over it.


----------



## Jaguarshark

davym2112 said:


> SBDB035 And 037, 200 limited editions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


$6400 usd... LMAO you cant even make this stuff up!


----------



## mconlonx

Kulprit said:


> They're catalog watches, nothing more. But they'll sell you a story about their "vision" and their "design."


Wow. Talk about "Again with the tired, old myths"...



Kulprit said:


> I have nothing against microbrands-I've owned some and I've been a fan-but with every new launch comes a wave of specs. And the forums are a'tizzy with people buzzing about specs, and "why can [insert Chinese catalog microbrand here] offer [feature/spec] at this price when [established brand] can't?" No one buys watches holistically; they buy specs. To *me* that cheapens the hobby.


Yeah, I just don't believe that most who are buying watches are only buying the specs. I don't buy that way. Do you? No? So who are these people? Generalize much?

There are microbrands with fantastic specs. much cheaper than an equivalent Seiko, that I don't even look at. Design isn't even worth it. Others are providing designs I admire as much and frequently more than what Seiko is pumping out, especially regarding the size of the watches they are producing nowadays. OMG, and the spec is even better than an equivalent Seiko? That's just a bonus...

Maybe some people are buying micros on specs alone, but I bet they are a vast minority. And I certainly don't fault Seiko for dumbing down their specs if their customers (like me) are willing to pay for what they are producing -- good on them.

"No one buys watches holistically; they buy specs." C'mon, really?!? Hyperbole much?


----------



## shelfcompact

Kulprit said:


> Again with the tired old myths....
> I have nothing against microbrands-I've owned some and I've been a fan-but with every new launch comes a wave of specs. And the forums are a'tizzy with people buzzing about specs, and "why can [insert Chinese catalog microbrand here] offer [feature/spec] at this price when [established brand] can't?" No one buys watches holistically; they buy specs. To *me* that cheapens the hobby.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A. This makes no sense.
B. People can like different things about watches.


----------



## Nayche

Cannibalised a Padi Turtle for this but it was worth it.


----------



## Nayche

Sorry guys wrong thread!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Kulprit said:


> Terry Lennox said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the reasons why the micro brands are doing so well right now is that Seiko's pricing strategy has opened up opportunities for others to fill the "affordable enthusiast" space. But Seiko may not care about this niche anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> No, micro brands are doing so well because people on the internet don't buy "watches," they buy "specs." Who cares about dubious origins or quality when the spec sheet ticks all the right boxes?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Most people don't buy specs, they buy a watch...and then after the fact use the specs to justify their purchase.


----------



## Cosmodromedary

Kulprit said:


> No, micro brands are doing so well because people on the internet don't buy "watches," they buy "specs." Who cares about dubious origins or quality when the spec sheet ticks all the right boxes?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I respectfully suggest that you have a lot to discover about the current level of quality coming from microbrands. You're very, very wrong. And that's a good thing.


----------



## valuewatchguy

FishPizza said:


> Sorry guys wrong thread!


Please please stay!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai

Cosmodromedary said:


> Kulprit said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, micro brands are doing so well because people on the internet don't buy "watches," they buy "specs." Who cares about dubious origins or quality when the spec sheet ticks all the right boxes?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I respectfully suggest that you have a lot to discover about the current level of quality coming from microbrands. You're very, very wrong. And that's a good thing.
Click to expand...

Is he though? I've bought and owned a number of microbrand watches in the last couple years (almost a dozen watches) ranging from a few hundred (Lorier) to a couple thousand (Farer) and have never been really impressed with the overall quality for their prices. Ive always felt there was more hype than actual substance. Just one reason ive decided to give up on microbrands.


----------



## Seikogi

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Most people don't buy specs, they buy a watch...and then after the fact use the specs to justify their purchase.


Exactly... or come up with fancy terms like

"ooooh I bought a piece of heritage" or

"you know that cool guy on TV, yeah he wore that watch",

"this brand has such a long history, it was created during the Big Bang 14, billion years ago",

"Its not simply a watch, this timepiece is part of the holy trinity, I am the leader of our secret church",

"My SKX is an inhouse movement watch, much better than a run of the mill ETA [insert swiss brand]" ,

"This brand is such great bang for the buck and I use this term because some armchair youtube reviewers teached me that" , etc.

people love justifications for their purchases, especially on WUS


----------



## Kulprit

mconlonx said:


> Wow. Talk about "Again with the tired, old myths"...
> 
> Yeah, I just don't believe that most who are buying watches are only buying the specs. I don't buy that way. Do you? No? So who are these people? Generalize much?
> 
> There are microbrands with fantastic specs. much cheaper than an equivalent Seiko, that I don't even look at. Design isn't even worth it. Others are providing designs I admire as much and frequently more than what Seiko is pumping out, especially regarding the size of the watches they are producing nowadays. OMG, and the spec is even better than an equivalent Seiko? That's just a bonus...
> 
> Maybe some people are buying micros on specs alone, but I bet they are a vast minority. And I certainly don't fault Seiko for dumbing down their specs if their customers (like me) are willing to pay for what they are producing -- good on them.
> 
> "No one buys watches holistically; they buy specs." C'mon, really?!? Hyperbole much?


Yes, I'm generalizing; it's a rhetorical device and it makes for less typing on my phone. I obviously can't speak for the watch buying public in general; I can only speak for those who post on forums. And a not insignificant percentage of those are more obsessed with specs than with application.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedd

You could easily view the entire watch industry as a scam. At best, it's jewelry or art. At worst it's a near useless trinket that's not even made out of precious metal. Movements are made by machines in factories, labor is cheap and not artisanal in the least. 

I'm not saying I don't love my small watch collection -- I do. Let's just keep things in perspective. 

The best value is probably at the extreme high end where things are uniquely made by hand, and at the extreme low end where you can make an argument for the value vs the time and materials it took to create. 

Anything in between is a premium paid for false scarcity. If you are paying 4k for a commodity movement in a steel case with little/no QC, you can't make any argument for value. You can get a watch that is within 99% the same stats and tolerances for $350.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Kulprit said:


> Yes, I'm generalizing; it's a rhetorical device and it makes for less typing on my phone. I obviously can't speak for the watch buying public in general; I can only speak for those who post on forums. And a not insignificant percentage of those are more obsessed with specs than with application.


Evidence?


----------



## el_beelo

jmai said:


> Is he though? I've bought and owned a number of microbrand watches in the last couple years (almost a dozen watches) ranging from a few hundred (Lorier) to a couple thousand (Farer) and have never been really impressed with the overall quality for their prices. Ive always felt there was more hype than actual substance. Just one reason ive decided to give up on microbrands.


Agreed. Same reasons I got out of the micro brand game; you can just feel the gap in quality. I think they are still good for the lower end consumer because they provide more variety, but to compare the quality and finishing of a 1-2 man operation with a decades old/century old watch house is folly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

shelfcompact said:


> A. This makes no sense.
> B. People can like different things about watches.


A) it makes perfect sense. This is a mindset that's evident in many of my hobbies and displays, at best, a superficial knowledge of the subject matter by the believer/practitioner.

B) Yes, they certainly can.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Most people don't buy specs, they buy a watch...and then after the fact use the specs to justify their purchase.


There's quite a bit of that, no doubt, but there's also a lot of gushing (or derision) in threads when products are announced, long before anyone plunks down any cash for them.

Threads like this one, in fact.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Cosmodromedary said:


> I respectfully suggest that you have a lot to discover about the current level of quality coming from microbrands. You're very, very wrong. And that's a good thing.


I've owned watches currently available from micros; they've been excellent. I never said or implied that they were substandard in any way, only that a watch can be more than the sum of its parts. Accordingly, people who are overly focused on specs seem to me to be missing the point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Snaggletooth said:


> Evidence?


As evidence, I present the internet. If you're here asking this question then you're already familiar with watch forums. Go explore and report back your observations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Kulprit said:


> As evidence, I present the internet. If you're here asking this question then you're already familiar with watch forums. Go explore and report back your observations.


You have an opinion, like all of us, but no evidence. IMHO.


----------



## Kulprit

Snaggletooth said:


> You have an opinion, like all of us, but no evidence. IMHO.


It's not an opinion, it's an observation. I did not, and would not, pass off anecdotal observations as empirical evidence.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77

Dear Seiko
please hurry up and release something awesome for <1k - ideally with sapphire.

Dont even worry about whether the chapter ring is aligned, just do it! - end this madness !!!


----------



## argv

jmanlay said:


> The answer to your problem


Agree, but until you can just walk into an AD and buy one, that's not an answer!


----------



## tsteph12

‘New and upcoming Seiko watches”?


----------



## Cosmodromedary

Kulprit said:


> I've owned watches currently available from micros; they've been excellent. I never said or implied that they were substandard in any way, only that a watch can be more than the sum of its parts. Accordingly, people who are overly focused on specs seem to me to be missing the point.


That I agree with. Particularly when it comes to 1000m desk divers... or obsession with what movement commands what price.

I also must acknowledge I've been cherry picking what brands I think of, then I consider micros. For every NTH, Halios or Dan Henry out there, there are probably dozens of Filipo Lorretis, Helgrays and "minimalist designs disrupting the industry with affordable luxury that cuts out the middleman" (I apologised for any pain that cliche may have caused your eyes).

Perhaps part of the problem is a lingering perception of micros as a small group of roughly equivalent brands doing the same schtick. We may soon reach a point where there are as many microbrands as there are mainstream brands, and their knowledge, competence, dedication, pricing structure and even intent, is quite diverse. With some brands enjoying (abusing) the ability to disappear and resurface under new names, while other brands dedicate themselves to establishing a reputation, it becomes a whole new market to keep tabs on.


----------



## countingseconds

FishPizza said:


> Cannibalised a Padi Turtle for this but it was worth it.
> 
> View attachment 14534725
> View attachment 14534729


Well done. That signed crown alone takes this watch to another level! Always wondered what's the deal with Seiko not signing their crowns...


----------



## JoeOBrien

Extra cost and most people dont care. I mean, probably 98% of people who buy Seikos don't care if the crown is signed and probably wouldn't even know what it meant if you asked them. In fact when they heard you say "crown", they'd say "what, you mean the winder?"


----------



## aks12r

tsteph12 said:


> 'New and upcoming Seiko watches"?


+1 & restart feeding my obsession dammit!


----------



## lxnastynotch93

argv said:


> Agree, but until you can just walk into an AD and buy one, that's not an answer!


At the peak of the idiotic Rolex stainless steel "shortage", I walked into a local AD and asked about a no date sub. They had one in the back they brought out for me - none in the case. BTW I have never bought anything from this AD nor did I have any relationship with them.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99

lxnastynotch93 said:


> At the peak of the idiotic Rolex stainless steel "shortage", I walked into a local AD and asked about a no date sub. They had one in the back they brought out for me - none in the case. BTW I have never bought anything from this AD nor did I have any relationship with them.


cool story bro


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShdwFX

The new SBDB’s look amazing. I’d love to check one out. We’ve all heard it before with the pricing and the LE’s but I’d say both topics are on brand for Seiko as of late. No denying that these are something fans are excited to see.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fasteddiev0.0

According to atelier de griff the new LX limited editions might have a premium due to precious metals being incorporated into the bezel. Namely violet gold and platinum. Sorry couldn’t post the link because my post count is too low


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Indeed. If it comes to a LE LX and a sub, not a hard decision if you ask me. Also, cool pic.


Plebs. Plebs everywhere.

I'll just buy both. :-d


----------



## dr.sphinx

fasteddiev0.0 said:


> According to atelier de griff the new LX limited editions might have a premium due to precious metals being incorporated into the bezel. Namely violet gold and platinum. Sorry couldn't post the link because my post count is too low
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely. Also, snake oil is used for movement lubrication.


----------



## JoeOBrien

fasteddiev0.0 said:


> According to atelier de griff the new LX limited editions might have a premium due to precious metals being incorporated into the bezel. Namely violet gold and platinum. Sorry couldn't post the link because my post count is too low


No, those are just what they call the colours. The bezel inserts are Cermet, a blend of metal and ceramic that was previously used on some tuna shrouds.


----------



## Xhantos

Just saw this at gearpatrol:









Mastermind Astron 5x
https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/astron/mastermindjapan2019

SBXC041
670,000 yen + tax

150 piece limited

Scheduled to be released on October 26, 2019


----------



## clyde_frog

So about £5000 then. You have to laugh. Like I said they are just making LEs for the sake of charging stupid amounts of money. That is more than twice as much as any other Seiko Astron I think. Insane price aside (and logo on the dial), that is a great looking watch.

Edit: woah, I stand corrected on the "twice as much as any other Seiko Astron". There are a few at 4-500,000 Yen and there is one that costs 3 million yen + tax which is around 30,000 USD! WTF.


----------



## Tickstart

SEIKO's watch releases:

SEIKO's fanbase response:


----------



## Davidka

I'm still waiting for a 40mm solar titanium diver...










Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

Basically. This is Seiko, they don't think "let's make a watch with a combination of features that we don't currently have available"; they think "how many more colourways and limited editions can we get out of this design".


----------



## Tickstart

Imagine if they used all that money they undeniably will have dumped into the ocean by designing watches nobody wants, making those watches nobody will buy, having to pay for recycling, smelting etc of said atrocious pieces of haunted steel - and instead made a cheaper version of the ArchDuke Sea Monkey much like in the spirit of the turtle.
Why won't a single person working at SEIKO read these forums?! Where's your moral compass??










(btw I LOVE the google image results you get from the term "SEIKO archduke sea monkey", google knows what's what!)


----------



## valuewatchguy

I don’t care about the price, I will take that logo any day on my seiko!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stopsign32v

Xhantos said:


> Just saw this at gearpatrol:
> 
> View attachment 14541027
> 
> 
> Mastermind Astron 5x
> https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/astron/mastermindjapan2019
> 
> SBXC041
> $6,180.82 + tax
> 
> 150 piece limited
> 
> Scheduled to be released on October 26, 2019


----------



## manofrolex

Xhantos said:


> Just saw this at gearpatrol:
> 
> View attachment 14541027
> 
> 
> Mastermind Astron 5x
> https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/astron/mastermindjapan2019
> 
> SBXC041
> 670,000 yen + tax
> 
> 150 piece limited
> 
> Scheduled to be released on October 26, 2019


Someone here, will argue ...."they will sell them all even at the numb nuts price, so yeah, go team Seiko"


----------



## backarelli

Xhantos said:


> Just saw this at gearpatrol:
> 
> View attachment 14541027
> 
> 
> Mastermind Astron 5x
> https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/astron/mastermindjapan2019
> 
> SBXC041
> 670,000 yen + tax
> 
> 150 piece limited
> 
> Scheduled to be released on October 26, 2019


Aaauuuuuu.....









Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## palletwheel

Tickstart said:


> Imagine if they used all that money they undeniably will have dumped into the ocean by designing watches nobody wants, making those watches nobody will buy, having to pay for recycling, smelting etc of said atrocious pieces of haunted steel - and instead made a cheaper version of the ArchDuke Sea Monkey much like in the spirit of the turtle.
> Why won't a single person working at SEIKO read these forums?! Where's your moral compass??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (btw I LOVE the google image results you get from the term "SEIKO archduke sea monkey", google knows what's what!)


The answer is sadly no. Richmond nuked 500mm worth of useless timepieces to maintain "exclusivity". Clearly Seiko sees a business case to follow in their footsteps.


----------



## Sophon

Hi, new here...

So are they making any new Solar Tunas? Like last year's SNE497/498/499?


----------



## backarelli

Keep_Scrolling said:


> what the hell is happening at seiko, its like all the employees walked out and were replaced by children


+1

I'm starting to believe this.... more and more.....









Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Mr.Jones82

backarelli said:


> Keep_Scrolling said:
> 
> 
> 
> what the hell is happening at seiko, its like all the employees walked out and were replaced by children
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> I'm starting to believe this.... more and more.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока
Click to expand...

Nah, this is high brow performance art with the ghost of Andy Kaufman careening and swerving behind the wheel


----------



## mi6_

Sophon said:


> Hi, new here...
> 
> So are they making any new Solar Tunas? Like last year's SNE497/498/499?


Yes!

SNE541P1








SNE543P1


----------



## Jaguarshark

jmanlay said:


> Someone here, will argue ...."they will sell them all even at the numb nuts price, so yeah, go team Seiko"


$6200, well this makes that $4000 chronograph look more like a bargain lmao.


----------



## arc13

Just saw on GS Japan website


----------



## Seikogi

arc13 said:


> Just saw on GS Japan website


McDonald's meets Joker - collab b-):-d


----------



## Tickstart

Would it look better with a silver seconds hand..?


----------



## huangcjz

SBGH269. The pattern looks like wallpaper to me, but Seiko say that "The vertical dial patterns are in the image of traditional Japanese wooden floors" - I didn't know that, although I've seen them use this dial texture in the past in white and blue, but not red before. I believe it has a shimmery, iridescent mother-of-pearl like effect.


----------



## manofrolex

Tickstart said:


> Would it look better with a silver seconds hand..?


Yes


----------



## MstrDabbles

Really like SNE541. If they stick an automatic movement in there, I’d like it even more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Jaguarshark said:


> $6200, well this makes that $4000 chronograph look more like a bargain lmao.


Maybe that's the idea slap a asinine price tag on it let's say 6 grand then sell it at a "discount" for 4 grand which is then still a lot more than a non LE cough cough Astron...
Yes that will do Seiko


----------



## Sophon

Gotta say, the 497 and 498 look much closer to my taste.


----------



## MrDisco99

mi6_ said:


> Yes!
> 
> SNE541P1
> 
> SNE543P1


Now that's better.

Interestingly, the dial and hands appear to be the same on both.


----------



## Cobia

backarelli said:


> +1
> 
> I'm starting to believe this.... more and more.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


Its just a collab, Seikos been doing them forever.


----------



## Davidka

I really don't get it. There are new models but they don't get mentioned until someone asks, and it's all just rant...

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

Collab watches should be, "ah how quaint, I can spend $50 for something like this since I like [endorsed product]", not sixty million kronor for something that's not even a pure SEIKO product.
This is like buying a water kettle with "porsche design" and somehow think it's actually worth £30 more than the base product. A water boiler is not a car, it's not gonna impress anyone and it probably doesn't even look good and it doesn't need to! Except, in this case you're spending $800000 more, for an ugly, obscure reference to, what is it, a board game, mastermind? How about a generic CHESS watch for €3410 SEIKO? - oops, Swatch already probably did that for a tenner!


----------



## huangcjz

Davidka said:


> I really don't get it. There are new models but they don't get mentioned until someone asks, and it's all just rant...


Those Solar Tuna Cans were introduced at this year's Baselworld, half a year ago now, and were discussed at the time - they're just newer than the ones which were asked about, which were introduced at Baselworld 2018.


----------



## Sophon

Those Tunas aren't bad but for cheap solar Tunas, I will still save money for the SNE497...









DAMN that's one clean watch.

EDIT: How do I delete dupes?


----------



## Davidka

Sophon said:


> .
> 
> EDIT: How do I delete dupes?


You can't delete duplicate posts but you can edit them, change the font color and call them "limited edition". That's the Seiko way.


----------



## johnMcKlane

Davidka said:


> You can't delete duplicate posts but you can edit them, change the font color and call them "limited edition". That's the Seiko way.


But you can edit them ....in my head I thought about Seiko LOL ... then I read the rest of your comments .... great mind think alike !


----------



## manofrolex

Wondering what seiko will do in 100 years from now...LEs of today’s model like the MM300 or more LEs of LEs of LEs...same question for Omega assuming any of these brands are still around then ....


----------



## davym2112

Green turtle and samurai coming. looking to find more detail online .









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stopsign32v

davym2112 said:


> Green turtle and samurai coming. looking to find more detail online .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


I mean it looks like something that has been released before. :-s Where's the uniqueness? I'd be more happy about a renew of a vintage model vs another current model that just looks "modded".


----------



## jamesezra

Stopsign32v said:


> I mean it looks like something that has been released before. :-s Where's the uniqueness? I'd be more happy about a renew of a vintage model vs another current model that just looks "modded".


Agreed. The turtle looks similar to the 2016(?) Anniversary edition.

It's the first time the Samurai gets the green though.


----------



## Stopsign32v

jamesezra said:


> It's the first time the Samurai gets the green though.


I dunno, give me something I can't just go to any Ebay store and do myself a year before.

The "Save the Ocean" dial was a good and unique touch. Followed with the Great White dial, I like that. A solid color plain dial....Eh


----------



## mconlonx

mi6_ said:


> SNE541P1
> View attachment 14542685


OK, now that's pretty good looking...


----------



## jlyc2

Tickstart said:


> Collab watches should be, "ah how quaint, I can spend $50 for something like this since I like [endorsed product]", not sixty million kronor for something that's not even a pure SEIKO product.
> This is like buying a water kettle with "porsche design" and somehow think it's actually worth £30 more than the base product. A water boiler is not a car, it's not gonna impress anyone and it probably doesn't even look good and it doesn't need to! Except, in this case you're spending $800000 more, for an ugly, obscure reference to, what is it, a board game, mastermind? How about a generic CHESS watch for €3410 SEIKO? - oops, Swatch already probably did that for a tenner!


if you don't know the "Mastermind" brand that's being referred to, then you are not the target audience. The 6k asking price is absurd, but so are "Mastermind" branded products ($500 t-shirts, $1000 scarfs and $200 baseball caps). This product is for hipsters who buy other hype brands like "supreme", "kaws", "bape" etc.


----------



## jsohal

jlyc2 said:


> if you don't know the "Mastermind" brand that's being referred to, then you are not the target audience. The 6k asking price is absurd, but so are "Mastermind" branded products ($500 t-shirts, $1000 scarfs and $200 baseball caps). This product is for hipsters who buy other hype brands like "supreme", "kaws", "bape" etc.


It's dangerous to bring rationality into this thread!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stopsign32v

jsohal said:


> It's dangerous to bring rationality into this thread!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lets factor in the majority of Seiko's customers that keep them afloat. There are the like he said, "hipsters" that buy this watch and $500 T-shirts and then there is your average customer that buys the Presage and Prospex.

Now which of the two customer type do you think hold the majority of Seiko sales? Lets also not forget what Seiko is, it certainly isn't a $6,000 watch brand.

This reminds me of the Kia's that try to look like a Mercedes and Jaguar. You won't have a problem selling them by making them look like Mercedes and Jaguar. Just don't forget you are still a Kia, and in turn start pricing them like a Mercedes or Jaguar.


----------



## jlyc2

Stopsign32v said:


> jsohal said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's dangerous to bring rationality into this thread!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Lets factor in the majority of Seiko's customers that keep them afloat. There are the like he said, "hipsters" that buy this watch and $500 T-shirts and then there is your average customer that buys the Presage and Prospex.
> 
> Now which of the two customer type do you think hold the majority of Seiko sales? Lets also not forget what Seiko is, it certainly isn't a $6,000 watch brand.
> 
> This reminds me of the Kia's that try to look like a Mercedes and Jaguar. You won't have a problem selling them by making them look like Mercedes and Jaguar. Just don't forget you are still a Kia, and in turn start pricing them like a Mercedes or Jaguar.
Click to expand...

I am not well verses in Astron models but most of them appear to be $2kish so a few $6k 'limited edition' pretty much aimed their domestic market hipsters, however absurd in design or pricing, doesnt bother me. if seiko started pricing the whole line 6k then maybe i'd say they are 'overstepping'.

japanese brands especially are into these kind of 'silly' collabs...ever hear of the toyota 'gundam' auris? it's a silly car with nonsense stickers all over from a giant robot show that sold for big premium but I dont think it drove away any customers or tarnished any reputation. If GM were a japanese brand I am sure there wouldve been a dozen 'transformer' editions by now...


----------



## jamesezra

Stopsign32v said:


> I dunno, give me something I can't just go to any Ebay store and do myself a year before.
> 
> The "Save the Ocean" dial was a good and unique touch. Followed with the Great White dial, I like that. A solid color plain dial....Eh


I agree with you. The great white series was the only series I contemplated getting.


----------



## Xhantos

New (jade) green Samurai and Turtle reported on Instagram by @seiko_divers


__
http://instagr.am/p/B3jIEw7nP3e/

Addendum:
It seems these are SBDY039 (turtle) and SBDY043 (Samurai), which will be released in November 2019 (19th probably) and be available only via online retailers just like the Coral Blue Sumo et al. So they will have 'limited' availability but they will not be limited in numbers.


----------



## huangcjz

It’s good to have more affordable jade green options than the SZSC 3rd-gen Monster and 2nd-gen Sumo, the latter of which has been discontinued (the former may have been too, I’ve heard that they’re pretty hard to find, but I haven’t looked myself to know for sure).


----------



## Tickstart

jlyc2 said:


> if you don't know the "Mastermind" brand that's being referred to, then you are not the target audience. The 6k asking price is absurd, but so are "Mastermind" branded products ($500 t-shirts, $1000 scarfs and $200 baseball caps). This product is for hipsters who buy other hype brands like "supreme", "kaws", "bape" etc.


Quick google search rendered boardgames and a Japanese pirate clothing line with funny engrish, is that it?


----------



## aks12r

Davidka said:


> You can't delete duplicate posts but you can edit them, change the font color and call them "limited edition". That's the Seiko way.


funniest thing I've read on this thread in months


----------



## Davidka

aks12r said:


> funniest thing I've read on this thread in months


Then you must have missed the post with the Mastermind Astron's retail price.


----------



## Clint Pockets

Standing on lawn as a young person walks by wearing an absurdly overpriced branded "look at me" T-shirt. Man yells
_"Damn hipster, get off my lawn!"
_Mere seconds later hipster's dad drives by in the latest and greatest rolling machine and as he turns the steering wheel the light glimmers on his wrist to reveal an absurdly overpriced king of all branding "look at me" wristwatch. It is a stainless steel stunner. Lawn man's heart skips a beat.
_"Now, there goes a man of exquisite discriminating taste,"
_ he whispers to himself as he lowers his head in shame.


----------



## Stopsign32v

Clint Pockets said:


> Standing on lawn as a young person walks by wearing an absurdly overpriced branded "look at me" T-shirt. Man yells
> _"Damn hipster, get off my lawn!"
> _Mere seconds later hipster's dad drives by in the latest and greatest rolling machine and as he turns the steering wheel the light glimmers on his wrist to reveal an absurdly overpriced king of all branding "look at me" wristwatch. It is a stainless steel stunner. Lawn man's heart skips a beat.
> _"Now, there goes a man of exquisite discriminating taste,"
> _ he whispers to himself as he lowers his head in shame.


----------



## Tickstart

I don't know much about the Ostron line of SEIKOs but to me they just seems like a failed and dated technology caught in between a regular watch and a smartwatch. It's got GPS to sync with a time signal or something, much like the Casio radiowave thingy. So? I feel bad for SEIKO.. I mean who will ever buy one of those, they don't even look good.. Run of the mill boring quartz chronograph. I don't even want to rant anymore I just wanna help them. For being a company supposedly interested in turning a profit they sure make some dumb decisions.


----------



## manofrolex

Tickstart said:


> I don't know much about the Ostron line of SEIKOs but to me they just seems like a failed and dated technology caught in between a regular watch and a smartwatch. It's got GPS to sync with a time signal or something, much like the Casio radiowave thingy. So? I feel bad for SEIKO.. I mean who will ever buy one of those, they don't even look good.. Run of the mill boring quartz chronograph. I don't even want to rant anymore I just wanna help them. For being a company supposedly interested in turning a profit they sure make some dumb decisions.


I don't get it either ....
They are kind of stuck between a rock and a hard place ..go up in price and then you hit a plethora of well know Swiss brands (Tudor Omega IWC and on and on...) stay low and then you compete w smart watches ...
My thought is focus on the 2 to 4 k market for seiko....tons of competition there but at least for Seiko (not GS) hit it hard in that price bracket because they can but improve bracelet (pin collar got to go)....add on the fly adjust...ceramic ....sapphire .... good finish ....good qc and advertise the stew out of them ... make the Swiss hurt by selling great watches w great specs at good prices ....they already have some in that range but beef it up already....
I just don't get 6-7k Seikos LX or not and sure as hell don't see 6k Astrons.


----------



## v1triol

SLA023


----------



## backarelli

Tickstart said:


> I don't know much about the Ostron line of SEIKOs but to me they just seems like a failed and dated technology caught in between a regular watch and a smartwatch. It's got GPS to sync with a time signal or something, much like the Casio radiowave thingy. So? I feel bad for SEIKO.. I mean who will ever buy one of those, they don't even look good.. Run of the mill boring quartz chronograph. I don't even want to rant anymore I just wanna help them. For being a company supposedly interested in turning a profit they sure make some dumb decisions.


+1
This is also, in full detail, my opinion too !
I agree that something new needs to be put on the market, but their "newspapers" are at least very far from a serious story for me. It's like they lost their compass...

My decision to be Seikoholic was precisely because of the excellent value for money. Also because of the very original finish, the "in house" mechanism, gorgeus dials , where each model had its own story and nick names. 
They are now being manufactured .cartoons, games and other thems watches , the reincarnation of legendary models in a thousand colorful clones of enormous diameter. ..Maybe Seiko has chosen some direction for the future, but I don't like it this time 80% of new models.

It's just missing to include cartoons and games in the Presage series, so I give up my favorite brand completely...

Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Cobia

backarelli said:


> +1
> This is also, in full detail, my opinion too !
> I agree that something new needs to be put on the market, but their "newspapers" are at least very far from a serious story for me. It's like they lost their compass...
> 
> My decision to be Seikoholic was precisely because of the excellent value for money. Also because of the very original finish, the "in house" mechanism, gorgeus dials , where each model had its own story and nick names.
> They are now being manufactured .cartoons, games and other thems watches , the reincarnation of legendary models in a thousand colorful clones of enormous diameter. ..Maybe Seiko has chosen some direction for the future, but I don't like it this time 80% of new models.
> 
> It's just missing to include cartoons and games in the Presage series, so I give up my favorite brand completely...
> 
> Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Seikogi

backarelli said:


> +1
> This is also, in full detail, my opinion too !
> I agree that something new needs to be put on the market, but their "newspapers" are at least very far from a serious story for me. It's like they lost their compass...
> 
> My decision to be Seikoholic was precisely because of the excellent value for money. Also because of the very original finish, the "in house" mechanism, gorgeus dials , where each model had its own story and nick names.
> They are now being manufactured .cartoons, games and other thems watches , the reincarnation of legendary models in a thousand colorful clones of enormous diameter. ..Maybe Seiko has chosen some direction for the future, but I don't like it this time 80% of new models.
> 
> It's just missing to include cartoons and games in the Presage series, so I give up my favorite brand completely...
> 
> Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


You can always go vintage, back when we had movement, size and style variety. Non popular vintage models are very nicely priced. Finding spare parts will be a nightmare though...


----------



## Gonkl

backarelli said:


> +1
> This is also, in full detail, my opinion too !
> I agree that something new needs to be put on the market, but their "newspapers" are at least very far from a serious story for me. It's like they lost their compass...
> 
> My decision to be Seikoholic was precisely because of the excellent value for money. Also because of the very original finish, the "in house" mechanism, gorgeus dials , where each model had its own story and nick names.
> They are now being manufactured .cartoons, games and other thems watches , the reincarnation of legendary models in a thousand colorful clones of enormous diameter. ..Maybe Seiko has chosen some direction for the future, but I don't like it this time 80% of new models.
> 
> It's just missing to include cartoons and games in the Presage series, so I give up my favorite brand completely...
> 
> Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


Not cartoons or games but would this qualify? ;P









Found some
View attachment 14549851


Wired not Seiko, missed opportunity.
View attachment 14549853









I'm actually in favour more collaborations to bring different character into some of the more affordable models. Anime or otherwise, some of the fashion collaborations like nano universe have been great as well.

I have to agree the pricing has gone a bit nuts though at the higher end. Looks like the likelihood of me owning a piece from that category is now lower than ever


----------



## huangcjz

A bit late - I've been busy - but I saw some of the new watches that Seiko announced at Baselworld and since for the first time yesterday, at the London Boutique, and at the London GS X HODINKEE event. I only looked at the watches through glass cases, I didn't handle any of them, but I was pleasantly surprised by the SLA033. It doesn't look incongruously blingy like the SLA025 to me, it looks like a real tool watch - it really looks like a 6105 to me, at first glance. So I find it nice in that way, in that the actual watch itself seems to capture the spirit of the original a bit more to me than the SLA025 did, but then I can see why people were a bit disappointed and say that they didn't think it was worth the price, because its tool-watch looks mean it makes the price incongruous. I don’t remember seeing the SLA025 at the London Boutique, so I guess it’s sold now.

I also saw the PROSPEX LX watches for the first time, and they looked smaller than I thought they would be. They kind of look a bit smaller than the MM300 to me, but the thing about them is, as already pointed out, their thickness. Something interesting that I seemed to notice - the blacked-out ones seem to have this optical illusion to me, where the matte black rehaut seems to make the apparent thickness of the watch above the dial less than with the silver ones. It can't be the case, because the dimensions are the same, but they just look that way to me - I don't know how that can be.

I also saw that recently-announced forest green PRESAGE and this year's pebbly Zen Gardens for the first time. The lighting was not very flattering for the forest green PRESAGE, making the dial look very flat in colour, but I think that's just a problem they have with the very bright, harsh LED spotlights they use in those glass cases (god knows why they use them), which was also the case for some of the other watches, so I can't really pass judgement on it. The pebbly Zen Gardens had a nice dial texture, it was a smaller, more finely-textured pebbly effect and a bit more sparkly and less flat than I was expecting, so the dials at least kind of have the effect of making the watches look like a cheaper SARX055 (even though the texture is not actually the same), though the cases do not in design, finishing, and size. I also saw the PRESAGE Spring Drive watches - their design is not really to my taste, so I'm not sure if I can criticise them, apart from the thickness.

I also saw the new GS Lion and Godzilla watches. The faceted cases are interesting, and well-executed for what they are - they make a good impression in person. They have too many facets for my personal taste though, they look a bit too busy, and like they have over-egged the pudding. I think they could have done without the vertical flat-cut facets at on the sides, and also the tiny flat ones on the top where they meet the bezel. The dial textures/appearances are pretty nice, too, though their colours are not to my personal taste, but a bit less 3D than I expected.

I also saw that new GS dress watch that some people said looks like it has a Cocktail Time-esque dial texture from those striations, but in person, it really looks nothing like the Cocktail Time at all. It's not shiny and reflective like the Cocktail Time at all, it's a lot more subtle. It looks like a folded/crinkled paper fan or paper parasol/umbrella to me - the colouring/interaction with light is flat, although the dial has the appearance of 3D/texture - it's very subtle, and nice.

Edit 1: I also saw someone who had an SZSB006 on last night - I didn’t take a super close look at it, but it didn’t seem to be anything surprising compared to the photos of it that we’ve seen.

Edit 2: I also remember now that I didn’t see any of the new SEIKO 5 SPORTS watches in the Boutique, so I guess perhaps the Boutique’s too high-end for them to stock them there, though the Paris and I think maybe Amsterdam Boutiques did stock the old SEIKO 5 SPORTS models pre-rebranding, and the Lille Boutique stocks the new post-rebranding ones. I guess the London Boutique is more up-market, since they stock CREDOR instead at the top end - although all SEIKO Boutiques are in fancy areas of the cities they’re in, like the equivalents of Knightsbridge for the London one, I believe.


----------



## appleb

Gonkl said:


> Not cartoons or games but would this qualify? ;P
> View attachment 14549827


The Seiko Senbei! The loved the video for this.


----------



## Cafe-Noir

That samurai looks great in that jade color, IMO.


----------



## josayeee

Been waiting for baby snow flake pics in the wild

__
http://instagr.am/p/B3o1OPaH-Xb/


----------



## Stopsign32v

josayeee said:


> Been waiting for baby snow flake pics in the wild
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B3o1OPaH-Xb/


SARX055?


----------



## josayeee

Stopsign32v said:


> SARX055?


SARY147 released this past weekend in Japan


----------



## clyde_frog

huangcjz said:


> A bit late - I've been busy - but I saw some of the new watches that Seiko announced at Baselworld and since for the first time yesterday, at the London Boutique, and at the London GS X HODINKEE event. I only looked at the watches through glass cases, I didn't handle any of them, but I was pleasantly surprised by the SLA033. It doesn't look incongruously blingy like the SLA025 to me, it looks like a real tool watch - it really looks like a 6105 to me, at first glance.


I went into the London boutique on Monday and handled a few including the SLA033 to see what the fuss is about. I don't get it and that does not look anything like a £3850 watch to me. Of all the ones I handled that was by far the most underwhelming considering the price of it. You can't help comparing it to a Turtle and it definitely doesn't look like it costs anywhere close to 10 times the price of one to me.

One I really liked was the SJE073 Presage special edition. Now that is a lot for a Presage at 2000 but I was comparing it side by side with a GS Snowflake and that thing holds up really well to a GS in appearance.


----------



## Kevan

v1triol said:


> SLA023
> View attachment 14549651
> 
> View attachment 14549653
> 
> View attachment 14549655


I do not need, and I cannot afford, a Marine Master. I do not need, and cannot afford, a Marine Master. I don't need it. I cannot afford it. It's too thick.

But DAMN do I want it. Look at that! God what a perfect colorway!


----------



## Tickstart

The Marinemaster is like a beefed up SKX, in other words it's the best watch SEIKO makes currently (RIPSKX)


----------



## huangcjz

clyde_frog said:


> I went into the London boutique on Monday and handled a few including the SLA033 to see what the fuss is about. I don't get it and that does not look anything like a £3850 watch to me. Of all the ones I handled that was by far the most underwhelming considering the price of it. You can't help comparing it to a Turtle and it definitely doesn't look like it costs anywhere close to 10 times the price of one to me.
> 
> One I really liked was the SJE073 Presage special edition. Now that is a lot for a Presage at 2000 but I was comparing it side by side with a GS Snowflake and that thing holds up really well to a GS in appearance.


I did say in the next bit that I didn't think it was worth the price (not as explicitly as that, because I didn't want others to be tired of me re-hashing the price argument again, when I've done it myself already so many times before.) I was just considering the watch itself in isolation, divorced from the context of its pricing, in the first bit. 

I compared the SJE073 when it first came out to the SARX055, and the SARX055 to the Snowflake, so indirectly - I made a post with photos and videos about it. I personally prefer my SARX055 to the SJE073, with the exception of the movement and the resulting thinness. I personally prefer the sharper case and hand-set, and simpler dial of the SARX055 to the SJE073's. I prefer the SARX055 to the NOMOS Orion 38 Datum (a very different style of watch, to be fair) - I find it more interesting. So if I had the money again, it makes sense that I would get the SJE073 for the movement rather than the Orion, which I got before the SJE073 was announced (they cost roughly the same), and a SARX057 instead of the SARX055, so that then I could have both dials.  The problem is, I've never sold any watches before, in order to be able to do this - I hate the idea of not getting back what I paid for the Orion/SARX055, which is pretty much inevitable (although they're not really noticeably scratched at all), plus the hassle of selling and the risk and stress about the seller paying and me sending the watch to them so it definitely gets to them without any issues, so I see it as a sunk cost.


----------



## ilzephyrli

Seiko SAGZ101 and SAGZ102. Solar powered radio controlled. 38.5mm case! Love it but guess what. Limited addition around $1.1k. Regardless I still want one!









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stopsign32v

josayeee said:


> SARY147 released this past weekend in Japan


Interesting, not sure what I feel about it. Looks kinda...Cheap. :think:


----------



## Cosmodromedary

How has no one posted this yet?


----------



## Cosmodromedary

Duplicate post
...I mean...
_Limited Edition!_


----------



## chickenlittle

Cosmodromedary said:


> How has no one posted this yet?
> View attachment 14554091


This is just awful. Too bad I missed out on the Hodinkee Alpinist.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## josayeee

Looks awesome!!!!


----------



## davym2112

I like that, well balanced dial with not too much text cluttering it up.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## depwnz

It's cleaner than expected, and at least the cursive "automatic" is still there. Hope that different versions will have different markers, not just color palette


----------



## ffnc1020

Looks very much like the red alpinist, couldn’t tell if there’s the crosshair though.


----------



## MrDisco99

Looks like they added a cyclops... gross.


----------



## davym2112

MrDisco99 said:


> Looks like they added a cyclops... gross.


The old ones had a cyclops....

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox

The cyclops is a plus for me. 

Bracelet is a must.

Also glad they got rid of the big numerals. Dial is much cleaner now. 

Still not a fan of the cathedral hands though.


----------



## bearbear

Oof. Not a fan of the Prospex logo and and cyclops. Glad I was able to get in in the Blue Alpinist, but would have loved to have the new 6R35 movement in it

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

ffnc1020 said:


> Looks very much like the red alpinist, couldn't tell if there's the crosshair though.


True, looks very much like SCVF005-style.


----------



## huangcjz

Google Translate says the text is just a general description of the watch, no specs (which we know already anyway):

"Core shop model Trekking and climbing etc. Outdoor leisure to everyday use, classic watch SBDC087 77,000 yen + tax released in January"

January release is confirmation of something that we already knew.



chickenlittle said:


> Too bad I missed out on the Hodinkee Alpinist.


You know it's not a HODINKEE exclusive, but a U.S. exclusive? HODINKEE are only the exclusive online retailers for it - you can get them by ringing up U.S. Authorised Dealers of SEIKO across the U.S.A. and asking them if they have any, or if they can ask/order them in from SEIKO, even if they've never heard of it before. They were still available a couple of weeks ago - they're releasing them slowly over time, not all at once.



Stopsign32v said:


> Interesting, not sure what I feel about it. Looks kinda...Cheap. :think:


They're just smaller versions of the ones announced at Baselworld this year, just with the date at 3 instead of at 6. You can look for more photos of those to get more of an idea of what they look like.


----------



## AC81

huangcjz said:


> I believe the red text says that it's coming in January, which I think is confirmation of something that we already knew.
> 
> You know it's not a HODINKEE exclusive, but a U.S. exclusive? HODINKEE are only the exclusive online retailers for it - you can get them by ringing up U.S. Authorised Dealers of SEIKO across the U.S.A. and asking them if they have any, or if they can ask/order them in from SEIKO, even if they've never heard of it before. They were still available a couple of weeks ago - they're releasing them slowly over time, not all at once.


There's a heavy suspicion that the last release to come out could have been the last set of watches, alot of the SNs coming out were high numbers. We've certainly seen late 17XX SNs. 
If there's more to come, it will be one more batch and very limited. 
In the thread for the watch, someone said an AD was trying to flog one for $1200 aswell. So ADs aren't all sticking to the RRP. And could be well above current market value for private/ebay sales.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/[off...-limited-edition-4902753-43.html#post50077723


----------



## Kevan

"Eww cyclops! Eww Prospex logo!"

….then don't buy it? Or buy one of the gazillion Alpinists still floating around? A single Ebay search has shown there are even blue ones around. For as long as the Alpinist was out, you'd think that everyone who truly wanted one would've gotten it already.


----------



## bearbear

Kevan said:


> "Eww cyclops! Eww Prospex logo!"
> 
> &#8230;.then don't buy it? Or buy one of the gazillion Alpinists still floating around? A single Ebay search has shown there are even blue ones around. For as long as the Alpinist was out, you'd think that everyone who truly wanted one would've gotten it already.


...I don't plan to? Doesn't mean I can't comment on it right?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane

where is the white one ?


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

they seem to be recycling the hands from the 38mm alpinists... not like, scaling them up or anything, just using the same ones.


----------



## Stopsign32v

Kevan said:


> "Eww cyclops! Eww Prospex logo!"
> 
> &#8230;.then don't buy it? Or buy one of the gazillion Alpinists still floating around? A single Ebay search has shown there are even blue ones around. For as long as the Alpinist was out, you'd think that everyone who truly wanted one would've gotten it already.


Man oh man someone is sensitive. I didn't know only positive posts were allowed here. At least now we know who the "snowflake" Seikos were targeted at.


----------



## abkdt41

ilzephyrli said:


> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


That is gorgeous
Love the blue needle

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmodromedary

Keep_Scrolling said:


> they seem to be recycling the hands from the 38mm alpinists... not like, scaling them up or anything, just using the same ones.


I don't think the size of the case has changed. The date window looks to be in the same place, and the hands fit the dial just fine. The hands aren't supposed to extend over the rotating inner bezel.


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

Cosmodromedary said:


> I don't think the size of the case has changed. The date window looks to be in the same place, and the hands fit the dial just fine. The hands aren't supposed to extend over the rotating inner bezel.


I disagree, I'm not going to explain it, just get a picture up of the leak alpinist next to the current 6r15 alpinist and you'll see what I mean


----------



## backarelli

abkdt41 said:


> That is gorgeous
> Love the blue needle
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


What pushers doing on this watch ?

Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Terry Lennox

Cosmodromedary said:


> How has no one posted this yet?
> View attachment 14554091


Never mind. I answered my own question.


----------



## ilzephyrli

backarelli said:


> What pushers doing on this watch ?
> 
> Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


I believe they would change timezones. Seems to be a quartz worldtimer.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AC81

Cosmodromedary said:


> I don't think the size of the case has changed. The date window looks to be in the same place, and the hands fit the dial just fine. The hands aren't supposed to extend over the rotating inner bezel.


Been looking at that aswell. For me, case looks the same size.

The SARB017 has been a mess as far as sellers reporting the case size. I've seen anything from 38 - 43mm. I think the crown guards really throw some off.

Skywatches, 43mm
https://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/seiko-automatic-watch-sarb017-sarb017j.htm

Amazon Japan & UK sites 39.5mm
https://www.amazon.co.jp/SEIKO-MECHANICAL-メカニカル-アルピニスト-SARB017/dp/B000KG93BQ

https://www.amazon.co.uk/MECHANICAL...?keywords=seiko+sarb017&qid=1571345625&sr=8-1

Long island watch, 38mm
https://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_SARB017_Watch_p/sarb017.htm

So, even when the watch releases. I think we still need to take the size with a grain of salt untill we get a side by side comparison. 
But for me, the date window position is the same, and case width from there looks no different.


----------



## M. Reno

SEIKO PROSPEX SRPD33/SRPD35
Anybody seen this yet?









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Cosmodromedary said:


> I don't think the size of the case has changed. The date window looks to be in the same place, and the hands fit the dial just fine. The hands aren't supposed to extend over the rotating inner bezel.


There's been a leak that says that the new one's case size is 39.5 mm, so slightly larger. That leak came along with the photo of the green one (Japanese model number SBDC091, international model number SPB121). This black one is international model SPB117, JDM model number is SBDC087, so the other one is international model SPB119, JDM model number is SBDC089.



M. Reno said:


> SEIKO PROSPEX SRPD33/SRPD35 Anybody seen this yet?


That was announced at Baselworld in March this year, and became available in June. There's a third model as well in some markets, SRPD31, which has a brown dial: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/22/baselworld-announcement-prospex-automatic-field-watch


----------



## Spring-Diver

M. Reno said:


> SEIKO PROSPEX SRPD33/SRPD35
> Anybody seen this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I really wanted to love this piece, but the side profile killed it for me. It sits way to tall on the wrist. You'll see it near the end of the video.






Cheers 
Shannon


----------



## Stopsign32v

Seiko is falling short on ALL their new offerings lately


----------



## huangcjz

Spring-Diver said:


> I really wanted to love this piece, but the side profile killed it for me. It sits way to tall on the wrist. You'll see it near the end of the video


I guess that's one of the issues with putting a display case-back on a tool watch, too, which adds to the thickness. You can't even really see the movement much through it because of all the international ground to air emergency signal codes and the SEIKO and PROSPEX X printed all over the domed display case-back, and the grey tint to the glass, so it seems a bit pointless to me: https://yeomanseiko.com/2019/08/18/seiko-prospex-srpd31k1/


----------



## Spring-Diver

huangcjz said:


> I guess that's one of the issues with putting a display case-back on a tool watch, too, which adds to the thickness. You can't even really see the movement much through it because of all the international ground to air emergency signal codes printed over the display case-back, so it seems a bit pointless to me.


This is so WTF 










Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Spring-Diver said:


> This is so WTF


Yeah, they got the proportions all wrong - thin at the top, all bulgy at the back.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

appleb said:


> The Seiko Senbei! The loved the video for this.


BBQ watch! Is this a special for the Aussie market?


----------



## dg8dg7

Spring-Diver said:


> I really wanted to love this piece, but the side profile killed it for me. It sits way to tall on the wrist. You'll see it near the end of the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Wow, like clownishly tall. Talk about a swing and a miss. Also not a fan of this whole $600 CAD for a 4r movement business. I mean, if you are going to make the price increase move, do it with a new flagship role out that is actually an improvement from your previous offerings. Otherwise, you are just going to lose the strong customer base that originally chose you for bang for buck.

Unfortunately, my sarb035 and I will be walking away from all of these new ones.....

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Spring-Diver said:


> This is so WTF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Whoa ......


----------



## depwnz

Spring-Diver said:


> This is so WTF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


I tried it at the shop, even taller than the image suggests lol.


----------



## AC81

huangcjz said:


> There's been a leak that says that the new one's case size is 39.5 mm, so slightly larger. That leak came along with the photo of the green one (Japanese model number SBDC091, international model number SPB121). This black one is international model SPB117, JDM model number is SBDC087, so the other one is international model SPB119, JDM model number is SBDC089.


I posted a few links back that show the old Alpinist is sold at 39.5mm. So the new ones sold at that size isn't yet proof that they are in a larger case.


----------



## depwnz

AC81 said:


> I posted a few links back that show the old Alpinist is sold at 39.5mm. So the new ones sold at that size isn't yet proof that they are in a larger case.


The old Alpinist definitely wears smaller than most 39.5m SARB/SARX/SCVE. I'd say 38.5 is fair


----------



## AC81

depwnz said:


> The old Alpinist definitely wears smaller than most 39.5m SARB/SARX/SCVE. I'd say 38.5 is fair


The shape of the case makes it difficult to measure consistantly and explains the difference different sellers have with recording the measurement. Esecially the way you'd normally measure 9 - 3. 
The case lines flow towards the crown guards, making the watch wider accross the face than it is high. 
The 38mm measurement comes from measureing the case 12 - 6. 
Best way to measure accoss the watch avoiding the crown guards is to measure 8 - 2. That measurement is 39.5mm.

That might explain why the new one is measuring 39.5mm. That's kinda currently what we have. (and what some sellers list the sarb017 as having)
But, due to the shape of the case, the 38mm measurement 12 - 6. It wears smaller than 39.5mm.


----------



## Tickstart

Don't know if y'all know this but I feel I need to remind you that the Alpinist series never looked good.


----------



## AC81

Tickstart said:


> Don't know if y'all know this but I feel I need to remind you that the Alpinist series never looked good.


Blasphemy!


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Tickstart said:


> Don't know if y'all know this but I feel I need to remind you that the Alpinist series never looked good.


Well it is a very divisive watch, which suggests to me interesting design. Things that split opinion are good... and although I like the Alpinist I see *why* people don't like it. It shouldn't work, really, but it kinda does (for me and many others). It's typically Seiko; quirky, bold yet striking.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Tickstart said:


> I suppose that's correct, same story with the tuna and monster etc.


I've owned and enjoyed all three of these watches, yet for some reason the SARB017 is the only one remaining. And I prefer larger watches, as I have big wrists. Will probably keep hold of it as more of an interest piece than one I wear much.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Tickstart said:


> Don't know if y'all know this but I feel I need to remind you that the Alpinist series never looked good.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maki57

Tickstart said:


> Don't know if y'all know this but I feel I need to remind you that the Alpinist series never looked good.


Perfect. I've always wanted to match my watch face with mine.


----------



## Gonkl

maki57 said:


> Perfect. I've always wanted to match my watch face with mine.


I loled. Quote of the day.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Well it is a very divisive watch, which suggests to me interesting design.


Hahaha I'm adding that old chestnut to my vocab.
"No darling, you're not ugly, you just are...uhm...well...let's just say your face has an interesting design."


----------



## Impulse

Stopsign32v said:


> jsohal said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's dangerous to bring rationality into this thread!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Lets factor in the majority of Seiko's customers that keep them afloat. There are the like he said, "hipsters" that buy this watch and $500 T-shirts and then there is your average customer that buys the Presage and Prospex.
> 
> Now which of the two customer type do you think hold the majority of Seiko sales? *Lets also not forget what Seiko is, it certainly isn't a $6,000 watch brand. *
> 
> This reminds me of the Kia's that try to look like a Mercedes and Jaguar. You won't have a problem selling them by making them look like Mercedes and Jaguar. *Just don't forget you are still a Kia, and in turn start pricing them like a Mercedes or Jaguar*.
Click to expand...

Guys, dont you forget.

These are just Seikos.

And Seiko needs to know their place.

How dare they sell a watch for 6k.

Just dont forget you are still a Seiko.

*Lets also not forget what Seiko is, it certainly isn't a $6,000 watch brand. *

PEOPLE WAKE UP. Seiko is not supposed to make $6000 watches. According to forum experts, Seiko is not a "$6000 watch brand".

How dare they.

Seiko, needs to know their place.


----------



## Impulse

Stopsign32v said:


> Kevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Eww cyclops! Eww Prospex logo!"
> 
> &#8230;.then don't buy it? Or buy one of the gazillion Alpinists still floating around? A single Ebay search has shown there are even blue ones around. For as long as the Alpinist was out, you'd think that everyone who truly wanted one would've gotten it already.
> 
> 
> 
> Man oh man someone is sensitive. I didn't know only positive posts were allowed here. At least now we know who the "snowflake" Seikos were targeted at.
Click to expand...

Wow.

The forum *n00bs* sure are biting back today. Fiesty. Memes too.....feels like reddit.

We need a kids section for these young'uns, stat. Somewhere they can circlejerk over an SKX or Seiko 5 or whatever these brats are still googling/regurgitating.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Impulse said:


> Stopsign32v said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Eww cyclops! Eww Prospex logo!"
> 
> &#8230;.then don't buy it? Or buy one of the gazillion Alpinists still floating around? A single Ebay search has shown there are even blue ones around. For as long as the Alpinist was out, you'd think that everyone who truly wanted one would've gotten it already.
> 
> 
> 
> Man oh man someone is sensitive. I didn't know only positive posts were allowed here. At least now we know who the "snowflake" Seikos were targeted at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.
> 
> The forum *n00bs* sure are biting back today. Fiesty. Memes too.....feels like reddit.
> 
> We need a kids section for these young'uns, stat. Somewhere they can circlejerk over an SKX or Seiko 5 or whatever these brats are still googling/regurgitating.
Click to expand...

Almost 2020, and people are still using the word n00b?


----------



## improviseallday

ilzephyrli said:


> Seiko SAGZ101 and SAGZ102. Solar powered radio controlled. 38.5mm case!


So many new solar radio time zone watches. I want one that comes with a GMT hand. 

Does anyone know how the finishing on these compare to that of the Oceanus (OCW-S100-1AJF)?


----------



## Clint Pockets

Jason Bourne said:


> Almost 2020, and people are still using the word n00b?


wait, i want to play too!

All this WIS on WIS violence is making me feel like (insert crying Michael Jordan meme here).


----------



## johnMcKlane

yo guys can we stay on Topic !!


----------



## Sonar

Spring-Diver said:


> I really wanted to love this piece, but the side profile killed it for me. It sits way to tall on the wrist. You'll see it near the end of the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


I tried one on my 6.75 wrist. Looks terrible. Strap also feels supercheap. Clear case of 'wow on display, yak on weist'

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## Stopsign32v

Impulse said:


> Wow.
> 
> The forum *n00bs* sure are biting back today. Fiesty. Memes too.....feels like reddit.
> 
> We need a kids section for these young'uns, stat. Somewhere they can circlejerk over an SKX or Seiko 5 or whatever these brats are still googling/regurgitating.


A tough guy on a watch forum.


----------



## Tickstart

SEIKO has over 13000 employees, who knows how many they've had throughout the years. Yet, not a single one has ever visited a watch forum to reflect on things. What are the odds?


----------



## jets

Ordered the day it was available last week. SBEP027 Coke Digituna.










Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stopsign32v

jets said:


> Ordered the day it was available last week. SBEP027 Coke Digituna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


Very nice, what model is that?


----------



## jets

Stopsign32v said:


> Very nice, what model is that?


SBEP027


----------



## backarelli

Did we mention these new LE releases ?

Seiko Presage Chronograph 55th Anniversary SRQ031

and

Seiko Prospex Chronograph 50th Anniversary SRQ029

https://www.seikowatches.com/us-en/news/20190930-55202988052

https://monochrome-watches.com/seik...iversary-limited-edition-srq031-review-price/

Finally, something nice from Seiko....









Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## huangcjz

backarelli said:


> Did we mention these new LE releases? Seiko Presage Chronograph 55th Anniversary SRQ031 and Seiko Prospex Chronograph 50th Anniversary SRQ029


Yes, they were announced almost 3 weeks ago - discussion of them begins in post 13,831, on page 1,384: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-1384.html#post49987613


----------



## Stopsign32v

backarelli said:


> Finally, something nice from Seiko....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


For a small fee of $4000. smh


----------



## anrex

TicTac just came in yesterday...


----------



## dr.sphinx

Had a chance to see the chronos. The Presage/55th isn't bad, I like the case (nothing new under the Sun, but looks fresh on a Seiko in 2019).

With the X/50th, all I can still think of is the one from 5 years ago.


----------



## huangcjz

anrex said:


> TicTac just came in yesterday...


I find it really strange that they still put 23 jewels on the dial of new models when the B versions of the 4R movements and the later versions of the 6R movements have 24 jewels. I guess it makes sense for the older watches like SARBs that they didn't want to change the dial printing when the jewel got added with the newer movement revision, but you'd think that that wouldn't matter for new models. Perhaps because Seiko replace the entire movement at service since it's quicker rather than actually servicing the movement that came with the watch, that they could end up with a 23 jewel A version, so they put 23 jewels there as a minimum?


----------



## georgefl74

huangcjz said:


> I find it really strange that they still put 23 jewels on the dial of new models when the B versions of the 4R movements and the later versions of the 6R movements have 24 jewels. I guess it makes sense for the older watches like SARBs that they didn't want to change the dial printing when the jewel got added with the newer movement revision, but you'd think that that wouldn't matter for new models. Perhaps because Seiko replace the entire movement at service since it's quicker rather than actually servicing the movement that came with the watch, that they could end up with a 23 jewel A version, so they put 23 jewels there as a minimum?


You don't seriously expect us to guess the logic, if any, behind Seiko's use and abuse of the 6RXX platform?

Their course on the matter has had the predictability of a WWII battleship trying to evade aerial bombing. Clearly too much sake was involved with decision-making.

Also, the official parts catalog only mentions 23 jewels for both the C and D variant
https://www.seikoserviceusa.com/uploads/datasheets/6R15CD.pdf


----------



## mefuzzy

Stopsign32v said:


> For a small fee of $4000. smh


Or just get the version they based the homage on 









Follow me on IG @jimmy.tjv


----------



## Palo

Anyone picking up the 38mm presage SRPC97J1?


----------



## MrDisco99

Palo said:


> Anyone picking up the 38mm presage SRPC97J1?


It's not 38mm. It's 40.5mm just like all the other Cocktail Time case Presage models.


----------



## clyde_frog

mefuzzy said:


> Or just get the version they based the homage on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow me on IG @jimmy.tjv


Haha

The limited edition thing is beyond a joke now, but they know their market don't they? They know there are enough people out there in the watch collecting world willing to pay stupid money for something just because it says limited edition on it, even when in this case it's basically a copy of a another limited edition.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## aks12r

mefuzzy said:


> Or just get the version they based the homage on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow me on IG @jimmy.tjv


That's so damn lazy someone needs to be fired...


----------



## aks12r

mefuzzy said:


> Or just get the version they based the homage on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow me on IG @jimmy.tjv


That's so damn lazy someone needs to be fired...o|


----------



## huangcjz

MrDisco99 said:


> It's not 38mm. It's 40.5mm just like all the other Cocktail Time case Presage models.


I think it was most likely a typo, and they meant the very recently announced PRESAGE Zen Garden pebble SRP*D*97/SARY147, which is 38.2 mm without crown - it's basically a smaller version of the massive 41.7 mm SRPD39/SARY141 announced at this year's Baselworld, but with the date at 3 o'clock instead of at 6 o'clock - rather than the SRPC97 Fuyugeshiki Cocktail Time.


----------



## manofrolex

anrex said:


> TicTac just came in yesterday...


That's no tic tac


----------



## DarthVedder

mefuzzy said:


> Or just get the version they based the homage on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow me on IG @jimmy.tjv


A SDGZ013 is pretty expensive and almost impossible to find nowadays ... I'm pretty sure that the new one is cheaper (it's not $4k).


----------



## clyde_frog

380,000 yen + tax is 418,000 yen or 3,857.30 USD, so it's close enough.


----------



## mefuzzy

DarthVedder said:


> A SDGZ013 is pretty expensive and almost impossible to find nowadays ... I'm pretty sure that the new one is cheaper (it's not $4k).


It was in jest, but there is one for sale now over at the pre-owned subforum for around 3k.

I'm not sure how much is the new one.


----------



## petr_cha

aks12r said:


> That's so damn lazy someone needs to be fired...


The date window has been significantly improved.. really.. )


----------



## anrex

jmanlay said:


> That's no tic tac


I beg to differ...


----------



## anrex

huangcjz said:


> I find it really strange that they still put 23 jewels on the dial of new models when the B versions of the 4R movements and the later versions of the 6R movements have 24 jewels. I guess it makes sense for the older watches like SARBs that they didn't want to change the dial printing when the jewel got added with the newer movement revision, but you'd think that that wouldn't matter for new models. Perhaps because Seiko replace the entire movement at service since it's quicker rather than actually servicing the movement that came with the watch, that they could end up with a 23 jewel A version, so they put 23 jewels there as a minimum?


I hope this helps...


----------



## JoeOBrien

anrex said:


> I beg to differ...


Maybe you didn't see the GIF he posted, it shows a UFO that was nicknamed the 'tic tac'. He was just kidding.


----------



## anrex

JoeOBrien said:


> Maybe you didn't see the GIF he posted, it shows a UFO that was nicknamed the 'tic tac'. He was just kidding.


I did sense a bit of sarcasm, just was not too sure. No offence taken on my part either way. I did chuckle some looking at the UFO GIF, just was not aware of the "Tic Tac" reference of the UFO. Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## DarthVedder

mefuzzy said:


> It was in jest, but there is one for sale now over at the pre-owned subforum for around 3k.
> 
> I'm not sure how much is the new one.
> 
> Follow me on IG @jimmy.tjv


$3K is pretty reasonable for that watch... I've seen it sold for more than that.

For the new one, all we know is the MSRP, which is $3.5K + taxes. We won't know the actual market price until it is released and we see the actual demand. Probably it is too expensive and will be found on the gray market with a nice discount (like it's happening with the SLA033), or probably it will be like the SDGZ013 and sell for over MSRP on the secondary market.


----------



## jjotc23

Hi There,
I am new to this forum and the Seiko watches. Here is what I need from you guys to help me to pick which Seiko watches, Seiko Presage SNR037J1 or the SJE075J1 should get and why. I like both and wish to own both but I only able to get one. Thank you so much.


----------



## Tickstart

If you can't motivate yourself to pick one - don't buy any.


----------



## backarelli

There are trolls to export there these days....

Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jjotc23

Tickstart said:


> If you can't motivate yourself to pick one - don't buy any.


I don't know the Seiko watches that much, I love the SJE075J1 but I like the accuracy of SNR037J1.


----------



## Seikogi

jjotc23 said:


> Hi There,
> I am new to this forum and the Seiko watches. Here is what I need from you guys to help me to pick which Seiko watches, Seiko Presage SNR037J1 or the SJE075J1 should get and why. I like both and wish to own both but I only able to get one. Thank you so much.
> View attachment 14571221
> View attachment 14571225


I'd get the one on the left because:

No power reserve that seems slapped on the dial
nicer font 
and most importantly an interesting case shape


----------



## M. Reno

SNR037J1 because Springdrive. My opinion. Take it or leave it


----------



## manofrolex

JoeOBrien said:


> Maybe you didn't see the GIF he posted, it shows a UFO that was nicknamed the 'tic tac'. He was just kidding.


Glad someone figured it out


----------



## Spring-Diver

jjotc23 said:


> Hi There,
> I am new to this forum and the Seiko watches. Here is what I need from you guys to help me to pick which Seiko watches, Seiko Presage SNR037J1 or the SJE075J1 should get and why. I like both and wish to own both but I only able to get one. Thank you so much.
> View attachment 14571221
> View attachment 14571225


SNR037J1 is my pick. Spring Drive, larger date font and I prefer the case over the SJE075J1.



Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin

Looks like Seiko is bringing back the case shape of the Laurel 4S28, personally one of the most beautiful Seikos ever made!!
The "original" is precious metal, hand wind and thermally blued hands. Still the most beautiful watch in my collection!!

The new one is part of the Presage line and if they want to keep it the same level, it should be powered by the new 6L movement, as that is basically a renamed 4S.









Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chingoo

jjotc23 said:


> Hi There,
> I am new to this forum and the Seiko watches. Here is what I need from you guys to help me to pick which Seiko watches, Seiko Presage SNR037J1 or the SJE075J1 should get and why. I like both and wish to own both but I only able to get one. Thank you so much.
> View attachment 14571221
> View attachment 14571225


The date window of SJE075J1 is poorly executed. Should have been further to the right. It looks like the movement inside is basically too small for the case this way (IWC, looking at you).

Not a fan of the lugs on the SNR037J1. Personally i would look a bit further. Or go with the Presage Urushi dial, or enamel collection


----------



## Seikogi

Marrin said:


> The new one is part of the Presage line and if they want to keep it the same level, it should be powered by the new 6L movement, as that is basically a renamed 4S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


Its already ruined though. That date window cut through the roman numeral looks ... not great. 
Either make a window - apply the same date wheel font and remove the index or leave it be and make it like the original...


----------



## B_Curl

That date window and roman numerals. No deal for me


----------



## JoeOBrien

Marrin said:


> The new one is part of the Presage line and if they want to keep it the same level, it should be powered by the new 6L movement, as that is basically a renamed 4S.


That case has been out for a while now, and it uses the 4R. Also, the 6L is derived from the 4*L* series, not 4S, which was based on the older 5200. [/thatguy]


----------



## Marrin

JoeOBrien said:


> That case has been out for a while now, and it uses the 4R. Also, the 6L is derived from the 4*L* series, not 4S, which was based on the older 5200. [/thatguy]


True, my bad!! The 4L was a new design where the 4S is based on the 52 caliber

Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Marrin said:


> Looks like Seiko is bringing back the case shape of the Laurel 4S28, personally one of the most beautiful Seikos ever made!! The "original" is precious metal, hand wind and thermally blued hands. Still the most beautiful watch in my collection!! The new one is part of the Presage line and if they want to keep it the same level, it should be powered by the new 6L movement, as that is basically a renamed 4S.


That tonneau-shaped PRESAGE is the SRPD05/SARY111 - it came out ages ago, this January, along with the black-dialled SRPD07/SARY113, as part of the Zen Garden textured-dial range. You can tell by the model numbers, because we're already up to SRPD99/SARY149, at the end of the SRPD series, having been released. The SRPE13 Cocktail Time was leaked ages ago as well.

They also have the tonneau-shapped SPB049/SARX051 before that, from Baselworld 2017. I like tonneau-shaped cases - it's a shame that there's so few of them - but I find the SRPD05/7's case a bit not sleek enough - it has a more pronounced extra bump up for the bezel, whereas the SPB049's bezel seems to be less pronounced and flow into the case better.

The SRPD05/7 has a 4R35, whereas the SPB049 has a 6R15. I find Roman numerals, or any numerals, too fussy, as well as the lines pattern on the dial - I only like stick markers, which is one of the reasons I like Seiko, since they usually use them rather than numerals. I want a modern-looking tonneau-shaped watch, not an old-fashioned one. Another thing about the '90s Laurels is the number of different type-faces they used.

The 6L35 is _not_ a re-named 4S movement, but a re-named 4*L* movement, which is not like the 4S - the 4L was designed by Seiko to be a competitor to the ETA 2892, which it has the same exterior dimensions as, so that Swiss watch makers could take the movement and use it as a drop-in replacement in their watch designs for the ETA 2892, e.g. from SOPROD, who makes the design in Switzerland under licence as their A-10.

Edit: I was too slow.


----------



## anrex

`


----------



## huangcjz

I think that photo shows just how much better the watch would have looked with just the applied stick markers and without the Arabic numerals at 12 and 6 o’clock.


----------



## jddev

anrex said:


> `


Hi
What are the details of this watch. It really caught my eye.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1

anrex said:


> `


nice watch what strap is that if i may ask?


----------



## mi6_

huangcjz said:


> I think that photo shows just how much better the watch would have looked with just the applied stick markers and without the Arabic numerals at 12 and 6 o'clock.


Agree 100%. Maybe a double baton at the 12 O'clock position?


----------



## Tickstart

Those razor flat indices are beautiful


----------



## huangcjz

jddev said:


> What are the details of this watch. It really caught my eye.


It's the SZSB007, a Japanese Domestic Market Limited Edition: https://wornandwound.com/seiko-team...nniversary-editions-refs-szsb006-and-szsb007/

They're highly in demand, so they sold out quickly, and re-sellers are charging a premium for them. No-one knows if Seiko will have more separate batches for sale later.


----------



## Tickstart

SEIKO makes plenty of ****ters but the ones that actually look good, they make only a handful of.


----------



## Stopsign32v

huangcjz said:


> I think that photo shows just how much better the watch would have looked with just the applied stick markers and without the Arabic numerals at 12 and 6 o'clock.


Can't please everyone it seems


----------



## Kevan

anrex said:


> `


God it looks perfect to me. They hit a home run on this one.


----------



## jddev

huangcjz said:


> It's the SZSB007, a Japanese Domestic Market Limited Edition: https://wornandwound.com/seiko-team...nniversary-editions-refs-szsb006-and-szsb007/
> 
> They're highly in demand, so they sold out quickly, and re-sellers are charging a premium for them. No-one knows if Seiko will have more separate batches for sale later.


Thank you for the information. Disappointed they are going for such a price.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alimamy

Did not get to handle the watch, but it looks quite nice in person.












View attachment 14576959


----------



## MrDisco99

It is a very nice looking watch. I'd wear the hell out of that. It's a shame I won't be buying one.

It would be really popular if they'd priced it to sell.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Alimamy said:


> Did not get to handle the watch, but it looks quite nice in person.
> View attachment 14576951
> View attachment 14576953
> View attachment 14576959


As much as I like this, I would get the Brellum for $1,500 less.












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

How much is that SEIKO again?


----------



## JoeOBrien

3700 EUR.


----------



## Stopsign32v

Tickstart said:


> How much is that SEIKO again?


I think it's $4,000


----------



## JoeOBrien

Jura watches in the UK has the 1964 chrono listed at £3000. For comparison, the Presage enamel dial chrono SRQ023 is £2000. The limited edition Presage chronos from a couple of years ago were £1900 (lacquer) and £1990 (enamel).

I don't think the prices are justified, but at £3000 (and probably about £3250 for the other one), I can see them being sold pretty quickly.


----------



## il Pirati

JoeOBrien said:


> Jura watches in the UK has the 1964 chrono listed at £3000. For comparison, the Presage enamel dial chrono SRQ023 is £2000. The limited edition Presage chronos from a couple of years ago were £1900 (lacquer) and £1990 (enamel).
> 
> I don't think the prices are justified, but at £3000 (and probably about £3250 for the other one), I can see them being sold pretty quickly.


Selling quickly = price is justified (if not too low).
It's one thing to be disappointed that an item is priced beyond one's desire to buy, but that is not the same as "overpricing" an item.


----------



## Tickstart

Damn. It's pretty, that's for sure. The curved dial and all.


----------



## tuffode

This probably has been said so many times, but it would look 10x better without the X on the dial


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

Tickstart said:


> Damn. It's pretty, that's for sure. The curved dial and all.


Where do you see a curved dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

rcorreale said:


> Where do you see a curved dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's round.


----------



## Tickstart

Doesn't it have?? I'm sure I see that classic bulgy distortion near the edge.


----------



## backarelli

The glass is convex so it creates an optical weld.

Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Tickstart

Don't forget daylight shavings time tonight!


----------



## Galaga

anrex said:


> `


I reckon this watch looks superb.


----------



## Galaga

huangcjz said:


> I think that photo shows just how much better the watch would have looked with just the applied stick markers and without the Arabic numerals at 12 and 6 o'clock.


I disagree. The Arabic markers distinguishes the watch as more sports and less dress. If you like a watch with no Arabic numerals then you should buy a SARB033 which is more dress than sports.


----------



## halaku

Tickstart said:


> Don't forget daylight shavings time tonight!


Thats next Saturday..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huangcjz

Galaga said:


> I disagree. The Arabic markers distinguishes the watch as more sports and less dress. If you like a watch with no Arabic numerals then you should buy a SARB033 which is more dress than sports.


I already have a SARB033 and dozens of other Seikos with similar baton markers to the SARB's, but I'd like a watch with markers more like this one too, which are flatter, wider, not faceted, and brushed on the tops, which are quite different to the SARB's, which are none of those things, and different to most other Seikos.



halaku said:


> Thats next Saturday..


It depends where in the world you are. It's in 5 minutes' time as I write this in the U.K., and in the rest of the E.U..


----------



## Galaga

What’s the best place to buy these new 006’s and 007’s?


----------



## NicoD

Good luck finding one. As far as I can tell, the 006 is sold out, and the 007 is very close to it. They are limited editions, and there was a lot of fuss over them the weekend they were released.

You can probably find some of them listed on eBay with a (quite big) premium, which removes most of the appeal of these watches (I saw prices around 1,000€).


----------



## Arclite

Sonar said:


> I tried one on my 6.75 wrist. Looks terrible. Strap also feels supercheap. Clear case of 'wow on display, yak on weist'
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


I think it's an interesting piece. I like the throwback SBDC011 caseback.

I also have 6.75" wrist, and feel that watch would be way too big.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Tickstart said:


> Don't forget daylight shavings time tonight!


You're more than welcome to 

It's next Sunday November 3rd 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

Lol, well you're the ones who'll answer to your bosses tomorrow!


----------



## Tickstart

huangcjz said:


> It depends where in the world you are.


Oh c'mon, everyone here is in america. The rest of the world doesn't even have electricity.


----------



## leandroide

Tickstart said:


> Oh c'mon, everyone here is in america. The rest of the world doesn't even have electricity.


----------



## Hippopotamodon

Tickstart said:


> Oh c'mon, everyone here is in america. The rest of the world doesn't even have electricity.


LOL!


----------



## backarelli

Tickstart said:


> Oh c'mon, everyone here is in america. The rest of the world doesn't even have electricity.




Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## manofrolex

Galaga said:


> What's the best place to buy these new 006's and 007's?


Don't do it


----------



## mikelj1

Tickstart said:


> Oh c'mon, everyone here is in america. The rest of the world doesn't even have electricity.


California?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

mikelj1 said:


> California?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're thinking of Enron? Yeah forgot about that. The rest of the world and California in the 00's.


----------



## backarelli

Tickstart said:


> You're thinking of Enron? Yeah forgot about that. The rest of the world and California in the 00's.


900's 

Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## depwnz

Saint Seiya reveals all upcoming Alpinist


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

The black one isn't too bad, I know that 'X' is going to be a major Seiko fan trigger point though! And that cyclops is going to be a bigger cause of division than Martin Luther nailing stuff to church doors.


----------



## Galaga

LordBrettSinclair said:


> The black one isn't too bad, I know that 'X' is going to be a major Seiko fan trigger point though! And that cyclops is going to be a bigger cause of division than Martin Luther nailing stuff to church doors.


The second crown on the watch wrecks the aesthetics. The cyclops is just plain stupid and please explain Seiko what the hell does Prospex have to do with a field watch?


----------



## v1triol

That creamy dial can be a dope, but I do not understand why was it fitted with a black strap, not dark a brown strap:/


----------



## lxnastynotch93

I really don't mind the X or cyclops 

The price increase is modest, considering multiple colorways, a bracelet model, and now 70 hour power reserve.

My only gripe is with the see through caseback, as it might affect the anti-magnetic properties. The old Alpinist was anti-mag and I'm guessing this one isn't.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99

They actually managed to make it uglier. Bravo!

Seriously, though, the black one isn't too bad. I'd like it better without the cyclops and Prospex logo though. It's like they purposely added my least favorite current Seiko design trends. The only thing missing is fake aged lume. Oh wait, the white one has it.

And yeah if you had to put them in a sub brand, Prospex fits. They do have a Prospex "Land" series

That price increase is not modest, though. It's 50% up from the old SARB017 list price (¥50,000).


----------



## johnMcKlane

so there is no white ! its Beige cream ! 

that black one will be mine !


----------



## Gonkl

LordBrettSinclair said:


> The black one isn't too bad, I know that 'X' is going to be a major Seiko fan trigger point though! And that cyclops is going to be a bigger cause of division than Martin Luther nailing stuff to church doors.


You can blowtorch off the cyclops, unfortunately you can't do the same to the X


----------



## johnMcKlane

Gonkl said:


> unfortunately you can't do the same to the X


you could but ....


----------



## Gonkl

johnMcKlane said:


> you could but ....


.


----------



## Impulse

Galaga said:


> LordBrettSinclair said:
> 
> 
> 
> The black one isn't too bad, I know that 'X' is going to be a major Seiko fan trigger point though! And that cyclops is going to be a bigger cause of division than Martin Luther nailing stuff to church doors.
> 
> 
> 
> * The second crown on the watch wrecks the aesthetics. *The cyclops is just plain stupid and please explain Seiko what the hell does Prospex have to do with a field watch?
Click to expand...

1) The second crown is a staple of the Alpinist line of watches....ditching that would gave been irreverent to the Alpinist lineage.

Had they ditched that, there's have been massive backlash.

2) Folks need to remember, the SARB017 was never the only Alpinist. There's a long lineage that predates it.

A few Alpinists back in the day also used cyclops lenses. The 4s15 hibeat Alpinist (SCVF00x) watches from the 90s all used cyclops.

Given that this 2020 Alpinist update appears to give some homage to the older models, I'm not surprised that they've used the Red Text and Cyclops, as a callback to the SCVF005.

3) As for the Prospex line, it doesnt apply to divers only.

Just like Citizen's "Promaster" lineup, the PROSPEX line from Seiko falls under land, sea and sky categories. Presumably, the watches in each category have some sort of feature(s) which make them a "tool" for the task at hand e.g. ISO6425 Diver ratings for Prospex Sea watches, world time and radio sync for Prospex Sky watches, and internal compass rings=field design for Prospex Land watches.


----------



## Impulse

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I really don't mind the X or cyclops
> 
> The price increase is modest, considering multiple colorways, a bracelet model, and now 70 hour power reserve.
> 
> My only gripe is with the see through caseback, as it might affect the anti-magnetic properties. The old Alpinist was anti-mag and I'm guessing this one isn't.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Maybe it might not.

IIRC (not wearing it at the moment) my SNKN41 Recraft has the "U with the single dash" marking (4800 A/m?) antimagnetic symbol printed alongside the other caseback text.

It was either that, or another Seiko 5 Sports....will have to confirm.

That said, the watch in question did have a display back, so....maybe it's still possible?


----------



## huangcjz

lxnastynotch93 said:


> considering multiple colorways, a bracelet model


The Alpinists have always had multiple colours and bracelet model options - they just always discontinue the black and cream ones on bracelets years before the green ones, I guess because the green ones are a lot more popular. There were the SARB013 and SARB015 for the last generation from 2006, and the SCVF005 and SCVF007 for the 4S generation from 1995, all of which came on bracelets - it's just the green model which comes on the brown leather strap:

SCVFs:









SARBs:









The 1995 ones also had a cyclops: https://www.seiko-design.com/en/alpinist/index.html

I would have personally preferred if the black dial model this time around were more like the SARB015 than the SCVF005, with dauphine hands, possibly thinner markers, and no cyclops, rather than cathedral hands.


----------



## huangcjz

Impulse said:


> 1) The second crown is a staple of the Alpinist line of watches....ditching that would gave been irreverent to the Alpinist lineage.


The original ones from the 1960s didn't have it - they've just had it since they revived the name in 1995. The last mechanical Alpinists, the SARB059, SARB061, and SARB063, didn't have it either.


----------



## Tickstart

I like the cream color.


----------



## mconlonx

Any indication yet that the cream dial is full-lume like the SBCJ021...?









Because that would be way cool...


----------



## tuffode

Wow, was expecting to not like these, but both the cream and the black dial look awesome. The X always bothers me on Seiko's but for some reason it doesn't bother me on these, and I am a fan of cyclops' in general. It is going to be a hard choice between the cream and the black for me!


----------



## tuffode

Anyone know if these are going to be JDM only? Or will they also be available at US retailers?


----------



## huangcjz

tuffode said:


> Anyone know if these are going to be JDM only? Or will they also be available at US retailers?


They're international, as with the vast majority of SEIKO's releases nowadays. The international model numbers are SPB117 (black), SPB119 (cream), and SPB121 (green).


----------



## Watch19

Seiko did pretty well with these new Alpinists. The dials, hands and even the cyclops are grandfathered into the Alpinist design language. As these are "busy" dials anyway, even the ProspeX looks acceptable. Wish Seiko had included the bracelet with the green and cream. There will be a lot of guys looking for a matching bracelet post purchase.


----------



## Toshk

Only if they used red Alpinist logo instead of Prospex...


----------



## Impulse

Watch19 said:


> Seiko did pretty well with these new Alpinists. The dials, hands and even the cyclops are grandfathered into the Alpinist design language. As these are "busy" dials anyway, even the ProspeX looks acceptable. Wish Seiko had included the bracelet with the green and cream. There will be a lot of guys looking for a matching bracelet post purchase.


Yeah, all things considered, the releases look pretty decent IMHO.

Not totaly happy with the white text on the green dial....it just looks a bit much for some reason. Yes, I know the SARB017 had white text as well.......


----------



## 59yukon01

Seiko keeps adding that stupid wart on the crystal, so I can only assume it's because they think their target market is aging.


----------



## Seikogi

Who, apart from watch modders puts a *see-through caseback* on a tool watch?!

They are confused and have no idea what they are doing, new releases are as entertaining as f2 threads


----------



## Joll71

mconlonx said:


> Any indication yet that the cream dial is full-lume like the SBCJ021...?
> 
> View attachment 14585567
> 
> 
> Because that would be way cool...


I would hazard a guess that the dial is lumed - because the hour markers aren't.

EDIT but I'm commenting on the wrong image... who knows about the new ones..?


----------



## huangcjz

mconlonx said:


> Any indication yet that the cream dial is full-lume like the SBCJ021...?





Joll71 said:


> I would hazard a guess that the dial is lumed - because the hour markers aren't.
> 
> EDIT but I'm commenting on the wrong image... who knows about the new ones..?


I doubt it, because you can see the lume dots in the same place on the outside of the hour markers on all 3 of the models, just as on the SARB and SCVF models.


----------



## mikelj1

I’m a fan of the cyclops, as I struggle reading the date on my SARB017.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse

Seikogi said:


> Who, apart from watch modders puts a *see-through caseback on a tool watch?!*
> 
> They are confused and have no idea what they are doing, new releases are as entertaining as f2 threads


Major manufacturers and micros alike, frequently use display backs on their "tool" watches:

*Omega* - see Planet Ocean GMT or PO 8800 (a tool watch, albeit expensive)

*Hamilton* - Khaki Automatic, Navy
*
Oris* - TT1

*Stowa* - Seatime (Black)

*Formex* - Essence

*Vero* - Summit Automatic

*Archimede* - Sporttaucher, Pilot HW

*Maratac* - SR-35

*Tudor* - North Flag

*Blancpain* - Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe

There's lots more I don't know about as well.....but should I go on?

Plus, I think most of WUS would agree that the above are decent examples of toolwatches.


----------



## Impulse

59yukon01 said:


> Seiko keeps adding that stupid wart on the crystal, so I can only assume it's because they think their target market is aging.


I think the cyclops may be present due to the new watches being a callback to the SCVF Alpinists, which AFAIK used cyclops lenses as well.

I'm suggesting that these are a callback to the SCVF, of course, based on the dial/index layout of the black model (which is quite similar to the SCVF005 IMHO).

Doubt aging has anything to do with it.


----------



## huangcjz

Impulse said:


> I think the cyclops may be present due to the new watches being a callback to the SCVF Alpinists, which AFAIK used cyclops lenses as well.
> 
> I'm suggesting that these are a callback to the SCVF, of course, based on the dial/index layout of the black model (which is quite similar to the SCVF005 IMHO).
> 
> Doubt aging has anything to do with it.


The originally intended audience for the Alpinist in Japan is older gentlemen who go hiking, apparently - it's just found a wider audience internationally.


----------



## anrex

mkeric1 said:


> nice watch what strap is that if i may ask?


It's from WatchGeko:

https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-quick-release-sailcloth-perforated-divers-watch-strap


----------



## anrex

To the above response: 
Wore this strap yesterday...


----------



## Seikogi

Impulse said:


> Major manufacturers and micros alike, frequently use display backs on their "tool" watches:
> 
> *Omega* - see Planet Ocean GMT or PO 8800 (a tool watch, albeit expensive)
> 
> *Hamilton* - Khaki Automatic, Navy
> *
> Oris* - TT1
> 
> *Stowa* - Seatime (Black)
> 
> *Formex* - Essence
> 
> *Vero* - Summit Automatic
> 
> *Archimede* - Sporttaucher, Pilot HW
> 
> *Maratac* - SR-35
> 
> *Tudor* - North Flag
> 
> *Blancpain* - Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe
> 
> There's lots more I don't know about as well.....but should I go on?
> 
> Plus, I think most of WUS would agree that the above are decent examples of toolwatches.


Interesting, I was not familiar with those swiss/german models.

Personally, I don't consider them "toolwatches" since they have a seethrough caseback.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

^ Hanhart does with some of it's watches, and they're definitely tool watches.


----------



## mconlonx

Seikogi said:


> Who, apart from watch modders puts a *see-through caseback* on a tool watch?!


Sinn.

Ref. 656 with anti mag protection and solid caseback being replaced by the thicker 556 with display back and loss of anti-mag properties.


----------



## Impulse

Seikogi said:


> *Who, apart from watch modders puts a see-through caseback on a tool watch?!*
> 
> They are confused and have no idea what they are doing, new releases are as entertaining as f2 threads





Seikogi said:


> Impulse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Major manufacturers and micros alike, frequently use display backs on their "tool" watches:
> 
> *Omega* - see Planet Ocean GMT or PO 8800 (a tool watch, albeit expensive)
> 
> *Hamilton* - Khaki Automatic, Navy
> *
> Oris* - TT1
> 
> *Stowa* - Seatime (Black)
> 
> *Formex* - Essence
> 
> *Vero* - Summit Automatic
> 
> *Archimede* - Sporttaucher, Pilot HW
> 
> *Maratac* - SR-35
> 
> *Tudor* - North Flag
> 
> *Blancpain* - Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe
> 
> There's lots more I don't know about as well.....but should I go on?
> 
> Plus, I think most of WUS would agree that the above are decent examples of toolwatches.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, I was not familiar with those swiss/german models.
> 
> *Personally, I don't consider them "toolwatches" since they have a seethrough caseback.*
Click to expand...

That's circular logic:

_Seikogi_ - "Who makes a toolwatch with a see through caseback, besides modders?"

_Impulse_ - "These guys do here"

_Seikogi_ -"Nah they ain't toolwatches since they have a display caseback".

To each their own.
?


----------



## Seikogi

Impulse said:


> That's circular logic:
> 
> _Seikogi_ - "Who makes a toolwatch with a see through caseback, besides modders?"
> 
> _Impulse_ - "These guys do here"
> 
> _Seikogi_ -"Nah they ain't toolwatches since they have a display caseback".
> 
> To each their own.
> ��


Stop taking my words out of context. The initial response was not intended to say that I consider see-through cb watches as toolwatches be it by companies or modders.
Although I admit to have formulated it ambiguous.
I was questioning the logic behind it.

This is my personal opinion, you are free to see it as you want. In the same way I consider dress watches to be on leather and sans complications. No one has to agree with this.


----------



## soursenseless

Seikogi said:


> Stop taking my words out of context. The initial response was not intended to say that I consider see-through cb watches as toolwatches be it by companies or modders.
> Although I admit to have formulated it ambiguous.
> I was questioning the logic behind it.
> 
> This is my personal opinion, you are free to see it as you want. In the same way I consider dress watches to be on leather and sans complications. No one has to agree with this.


It's cool that you've come up with your own special definition of a tool watch but it's all just jewellery and your approach of "you can't tell if it's a tool watch when someone's wearing it" is a bit of an oddball one so maybe don't derail this new releases thread by arguing for it.


----------



## 6R15

I swear, Seiko employees are in this thread taking notes on what features we dislike on watches then implement them onto the new models.


----------



## il Pirati

6R15 said:


> I swear, Seiko employees are in this thread taking notes on what features we dislike on watches then implement them onto the new models.


Well, as absolutely nothing can escape criticism on this thread, they aren't learning much. Seiko could introduce a $300 40mm titanium diver with spring drive and sapphire, and folks here would complain endlessly about the font used on the caseback. The general attitude is, "I'm not 100% into this new watch, therefore Seiko has no idea what they're doing and hates their customers." It's getting so old. I mean, there's folks complaining that the Alpinst has a second crown. Really? That's like being annoyed by the rotating bezel on the MM300. 
I have no problem with discussing things we don't like about watches. It's a watch forum, after all. But at this point, I don't think there's a single thing Seiko could do that wouldn't be chastised in this thread.


----------



## Seikogi

il Pirati said:


> Well, as absolutely nothing can escape criticism on this thread, they aren't learning much. Seiko could introduce a $300 40mm titanium diver with spring drive and sapphire, and folks here would complain endlessly about the font used on the caseback. The general attitude is, "I'm not 100% into this new watch, therefore Seiko has no idea what they're doing and hates their customers." It's getting so old. I mean, there's folks complaining that the Alpinst has a second crown. Really? That's like being annoyed by the rotating bezel on the MM300.
> I have no problem with discussing things we don't like about watches. It's a watch forum, after all. But at this point, I don't think there's a single thing Seiko could do that wouldn't be chastised in this thread.


X instead of "Alpinist" text, cyclops, caseback, price increase, the same comments are also raised on other forums like SCWF, its not exclusively this thread. While I agree that some of the comments are over the top many are valid imo.


----------



## tuffode

Seikogi said:


> X instead of "Alpinist" text, cyclops, caseback, price increase, the same comments are also raised on other forums like SCWF, its not exclusively this thread. While I agree that some of the comments are over the top many are valid imo.


Why would the MSRP stay the same for almost 15 years? It's called inflation. It was actually good that they kept the same price for the SARB alpinists since 06 instead of raising it slightly every year like all the Swiss brands do. Why would you expect a 2020 watch to have a 2006 price?


----------



## MrDisco99

tuffode said:


> Why would the MSRP stay the same for almost 15 years? It's called inflation. It was actually good that they kept the same price for the SARB alpinists since 06 instead of raising it slightly every year like all the Swiss brands do. Why would you expect a 2020 watch to have a 2006 price?


I'd be really surprised if the MSRP on the SARB017 was the same for 12 years. I really don't think it was.

That said, a 50% price increase is not "inflation."


----------



## Seikogi

tuffode said:


> Why would the MSRP stay the same for almost 15 years? It's called inflation. It was actually good that they kept the same price for the SARB alpinists since 06 instead of raising it slightly every year like all the Swiss brands do. Why would you expect a 2020 watch to have a 2006 price?


I honestly don't care about the price, I was listing arguments.

Besides, do you think they forgot to adjust for inflation for 15 years? :-d


----------



## JoeOBrien

It has a new movement in it. I've seen plenty of people here complaining about how they don't consider the 6R35 an upgrade (re: the new Sumo), but that's irrelevant. It's not just the same watch with a 50% higher price tag. There are some watches you can make that argument about, like I have done myself regarding the anniversary chronos, but they upgraded the alpinist and have priced it accordingly.


----------



## fluence4

SBXD002, 38000€, 40.9mm, 18k yellow gold, 50 pieces.









Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99

I was waiting for them to do something like this. Honestly I ain't mad at it. GPS is a nice touch. The original was state of the art for its time.

50 pieces means they'll sell out instantly and secondhand prices will shoot for the moon. I don't expect most of us will ever get to see one, let alone own one.


----------



## Impulse

il Pirati said:


> Well, as absolutely nothing can escape criticism on this thread, they aren't learning much. Seiko could introduce a $300 40mm titanium diver with spring drive and sapphire, and folks here would complain endlessly about the font used on the caseback. The general attitude is, "I'm not 100% into this new watch, therefore Seiko has no idea what they're doing and hates their customers." It's getting so old. I mean, there's folks complaining that the Alpinst has a second crown. Really? That's like being annoyed by the rotating bezel on the MM300.
> I have no problem with discussing things we don't like about watches. It's a watch forum, after all. But at this point, I don't think there's a single thing Seiko could do that wouldn't be chastised in this thread.


The folks complaining about the second crown on the Alpinist are truly hilarious.

Especially when (AFAIK, subject to correction) the new Alpinist is the same size as the SARB017, with the latter using dual crowns (and with no furor about two crowns).

I've realised that you;ll find three types of folks on this thread:
1) Bandwagonists 
2) People who don't understand the concept of MSRP vs discounted pricing
3) Seiko extremists (either Seiko can do no wrong, or all Seiko does is wrong).

I'm attempting to find that middle ground in group 3 with respect to my own posting....but it's a work in progress


----------



## Impulse

MrDisco99 said:


> I'd be really surprised if the MSRP on the SARB017 was the same for 12 years. I really don't think it was.
> 
> That said, a 50% price increase is not "inflation."


Fair point. We're talking 50000 Yen vs 75000 Yen? Think I missed that.

If so, then that's more than inflation.

I guess they're probably basing the increase on the following:
1) the "new" (note the use of quotation marks) movement 
2) the watch is now available in the USDM

Of course, neither is really a reason for the price hike - but in times past, it looks like that's the approach they've taken.


----------



## mi6_

Impulse said:


> The folks complaining about the second crown on the Alpinist are truly hilarious.
> 
> Especially when (AFAIK, subject to correction) the new Alpinist is the same size as the SARB017, with the latter using dual crowns (and with no furor about two crowns).
> 
> I've realised that you;ll find three types of folks on this thread:
> 1) Bandwagonists
> 2) People who don't understand the concept of MSRP vs discounted pricing
> 3) Seiko extremists (either Seiko can do no wrong, or all Seiko does is wrong).
> 
> I'm attempting to find that middle ground in group 3 with respect to my own posting....but it's a work in progress


4) Exchange rate between the Japanese Yen and US Dollar has also drastically changed over the past 10 years too. It's not just inflation or MSRP at play.

Didn't like the old Alpinist. New one is a modest improvement for me (black dial variant on bracelet) though I'd prefer it without the cyclops. Green and black dial should have a black date wheel. I predict these will still be popular like the old models.


----------



## ShdwFX

Surprisingly, The new Alpinists may entice me to pick one up eventually. I never fell in love with the green dial and I hated the leather strap. With the new movement and the cream dial, I might give it another try.

As others have said, Prospex fits, I don’t love the logo, but I can see past it. The cyclops is a meh. I think the Alpinist aligns well for a tool watch that can be dressed up if necessary. Thanks Seiko for the reasonable price increase. If anything, I think this release actually should appease fans and demonstrate that they can still deliver what the market wants at an affordable price point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

How many different limited edition 50th Anniversary Astron models is that now? 4? 5?
They brought that black one out and I thought actually that might quite special. Well turns out it really isn't special at all since there's at least 3 other models that are also 50th anniversary limited editions.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

fluence4 said:


> SBXD002, 38000€, 40.9mm, 18k yellow gold, 50 pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


Drip too hard 

The best part is, nobody would ever suspect that you had $43,000 on your wrist 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveNC

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Drip too hard
> 
> The best part is, nobody would ever suspect that you had $43,000 on your wrist
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Well, once you put it on your wrist it would be more like $15,000 - $20,000 LOL!!


----------



## huangcjz

I know that it's more accurate when it can sync to GPS, but for the times when it can't get a GPS signal and has to rely on its inherent quartz accuracy, I find it a bit disappointing that it's not better than the standard quartz accuracy of ±15 seconds per month, which SEIKO have been able to do better than ever since they introduced quartz wrist-watches. It'd've been nice if the Astron GPS tech could have been added to a ±10 or ±5 second-a-year 9F movement, or at least to a movement that can match or beat the ±5 seconds per month of the original Quartz-Astron. Quartz clocks and wrist-watches from 50 years ago still work today - who knows how many decades GPS will be available for in the future?

The looks will take some getting used to with the steep chapter ring and the dial text, logos, and markers, apart from what looks like the date window, appearing to float on top of a clear layer on top of the dial surface, like you find on some Citizens like the Chronomasters - I guess that might be due to it being solar?

And to actually nit-pick about the case-back text - they have "Quartz-Astron" on the dial of original watch, and in the lining of the box for this new watch, but "Quartz Astron" on the case-back of this new watch?


----------



## Impulse

huangcjz said:


> I know that it's more accurate when it can sync to GPS, but for the times when it can't get a GPS signal and has to rely on its inherent quartz accuracy, I find it a bit disappointing that it's not better than the standard quartz accuracy of ±15 seconds per month, which SEIKO have been able to do better than ever since they introduced quartz wrist-watches. It'd've been nice if the Astron GPS tech could have been added to a ±10 or ±5 second-a-year 9F movement, or at least to a movement that can match or beat the ±5 seconds per month of the original Quartz-Astron. *Quartz clocks and wrist-watches from 50 years ago still work today* - who knows how many decades GPS will be available for in the future?
> 
> The looks will take some getting used to with the steep chapter ring and the dial text, logos, and markers, apart from what looks like the date window, appearing to float on top of a clear layer on top of the dial surface, like you find on some Citizens like the Chronomasters - I guess that might be due to it being solar?
> 
> And to actually nit-pick about the case-back text - they have "Quartz-Astron" on the dial of original watch, and in the lining of the box for this new watch, but "Quartz Astron" on the case-back of this new watch?


But...the forum experts said that only mechanical watches are long lasting?

And that quartz movements are cheap disposable units that can't be serviced and stop working after 10-15 years?

OMG.

/sarcasm


----------



## wwwppp

Seikogi said:


> Stop taking my words out of context. The initial response was not intended to say that I consider see-through cb watches as toolwatches be it by companies or modders.
> Although I admit to have formulated it ambiguous.
> I was questioning the logic behind it.
> 
> This is my personal opinion, you are free to see it as you want. In the same way I consider dress watches to be on leather and sans complications. No one has to agree with this.


This is just lame, you've been called out for losing an argument, and now twisting your way out.


----------



## fluence4

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

Ninja sumo reminds me a dark Prospex lx diver.


----------



## jets

fluence4 said:


> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


Solar Sumo Chrono? Say that 3 times fast


----------



## arislan

MrDisco99 said:


> I'd be really surprised if the MSRP on the SARB017 was the same for 12 years. I really don't think it was.
> 
> That said, a 50% price increase is not "inflation."


Actually, at $450, 4% inflation rate for 15 years and compounding the interest, it turns out to be about $700. That said, these newer models have some upgrades as well - movement, see thru case back, cyclops, slightly bigger size, sure you may not like it or matter to you but that's a different argument.


----------



## AC81

arislan said:


> Actually, at $450, 4% inflation rate for 15 years and compounding the interest, it turns out to be about $700. That said, these newer models have some upgrades as well - movement, see thru case back, cyclops, slightly bigger size, sure you may not like it or matter to you but that's a different argument.


Pretty sure size is the same. 39.5mm is what the current one measures 8 - 2.


----------



## MrDisco99

arislan said:


> Actually, at $450, 4% inflation rate for 15 years and compounding the interest, it turns out to be about $700. That said, these newer models have some upgrades as well - movement, see thru case back, cyclops, slightly bigger size, sure you may not like it or matter to you but that's a different argument.


4% is pretty aggressive. Also ¥50K ($475-ish) was MSRP in 2018, so this price jump was over one year, not 15. The SARB017 was in production for 12 years (2006-2018). I'm not sure what the MSRP was in 2006, but I suspect it was less than ¥50K.


----------



## Grimlock_1

fluence4 said:


> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


Any official release date yet ?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

jets said:


> Solar Sumo Chrono? Say that 3 times fast


"Black Series". Available February. 
Spb125 6R35 ? 
Ssc761 
I ordered both.


----------



## Grimlock_1

yonsson said:


> "Black Series". Available February.
> Spb125 6R35 ?
> Ssc761
> I ordered both.


Where did you order both ?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

If the Sumo Black Series is SPB125, and the new Alpinists next January are SPB117, SPB119, and SPB121, and the highest model number we've seen released until now is SPB111 recently, I guess we've still got 3 more watches with 6R movements coming which we haven't seen yet - SPB113, SPB115, and SPB123. That's quite a lot, given that SPB107 was released back in this February, and SPB125 is coming next February. I wonder what they'll be?


----------



## 6R15

fluence4 said:


> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


camel toe game strong


----------



## v1triol

Grimlock_1 said:


> Where did you order both ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Excelwatch
https://www.facebook.com/excelwatchth/posts/1366786466821733/


----------



## manofrolex

6R15 said:


> camel toe game strong


Hard to unsee


----------



## Snaggletooth

jmanlay said:


> Hard to unsee


Sweet dreams ;-)


----------



## manofrolex

Snaggletooth said:


> Sweet dreams ;-)


----------



## 6R15

jmanlay said:


> Hard to unsee


It's fine, just pair it with a Speedmaster


----------



## Spring-Diver

6R15 said:


> It's fine, just pair it with a Speedmaster




Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

fluence4 said:


> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


Really needs a black date wheel on the left.



Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19

6R15 said:


> It's fine, just pair it with a Speedmaster


And their offspring will inherit the worst qualities of both?


----------



## clyde_frog

The speedmaster could do with borrowing these from this Citizen.


----------



## clyde_frog

Watch19 said:


> And their offspring will inherit the worst qualities of both?


Yeah and it will be a chrono diver so straight away that's bad enough.


----------



## manofrolex

6R15 said:


> It's fine, just pair it with a Speedmaster


You mean the seedmaster


----------



## nets

fluence4 said:


> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


Look like brother of turtle SRPC49/SBDY005


----------



## kennkez

Can't be unseen after that!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

6R15 said:


> camel toe game strong


Sumo camel toe *shudder*
Add to the list of things you may not want to type into a search engine.


----------



## josayeee

I love the look of that Sumo and love how they made a custom rubber strap to fill in that giant hole between the case and the lugs.


----------



## clyde_frog

josayeee said:


> I love the look of that Sumo and love how they made a custom rubber strap to fill in that giant hole between the case and the lugs.


They didn't, the gap is still there.


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

every day I look out the window and pray

pray seiko will do a 38mm 4r36 reissue of this for 250usd


----------



## MrDisco99

Keep_Scrolling said:


> View attachment 14601833
> 
> 
> every day I look out the window and pray
> 
> pray seiko will do a 38mm 4r36 reissue of this for 250usd


Hahah... I see zero chance of that happening. But, you gotta have dreams, right?


----------



## GTR83

Keep_Scrolling said:


> View attachment 14601833
> 
> 
> every day I look out the window and pray
> 
> pray seiko will do a 38mm 4r36 reissue of this for 250usd


They will put an 8L35 or 8L55 into it, make it 40-42mm, and announce that they are putting an $8,000 sticker on it. Then after the usual back and forth for several hundred forum posts picking the nits of the reissue with the community consensus being that it's not worth buying at MSRP (as if it was ever the case with Seiko) we will have another massive fuss on the forums when it turns out some ADs or online dealers are letting them go for $6,000. Then we will have a third wave of several hundred posts of people having bought it for $5,000, only for the hype to die on its own after Seiko has made sure that every single piece they made has sold out; and we will start seeing 2 or 3 guys each week listing theirs for $4,500 because they just happen to be going for some limited edition turtle, sumo or MM300.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

jmanlay said:


>


----------



## mi6_

Keep_Scrolling said:


> View attachment 14601833
> 
> 
> every day I look out the window and pray
> 
> pray seiko will do a 38mm 4r36 reissue of this for 250usd


They don't sell Seiko 5's for $250! Like others said it would be an $8,000 special edition with an 8L35 and 47mm in diameter!


----------



## DarthVedder

mi6_ said:


> They don't sell Seiko 5's for $250! Like others said it would be an $8,000 special edition with an 8L35 and 47mm in diameter!


Don't be unfair... It would be a 41mm ... the rest is spot on.


----------



## fluence4

No more Seiko in Baselworld... I understand their move but this saddens me nonetheless.
Source: https://watchesbysjx.com/

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

fluence4 said:


> No more Seiko in Baselworld... I understand their move but this saddens me nonetheless.
> Source: https://watchesbysjx.com/
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


Wow, pretty soon DW and Bagelsport will be opening up booths there. These days Basel seems to have about as much clout as a State Fair. 
When it comes to Basel and Fairs I guess it comes down to your preferences: watches vs. people watchin'.


----------



## irish0625

I actually like the idea of each indvidual brand doing their own summit/show.. I feel as a brand you would for sure get more press coverage and more hype doing a show on your own. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

fluence4 said:


> No more Seiko in Baselworld... I understand their move but this saddens me nonetheless.
> Source: https://watchesbysjx.com/
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


Disappointing news, looked forward to Basel new releases.
Having said that seiko releases all year, no biggie.
Seems like everybody is pulling out these days.


----------



## fluence4

Here is a direct link to the article which is quite good 
https://watchesbysjx.com/2019/11/seiko-leaves-baselworld-2020.html

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## melvinkjones

fluence4 said:


> Here is a direct link to the article which is quite good
> https://watchesbysjx.com/2019/11/seiko-leaves-baselworld-2020.html
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


Thanks for that - yes, the article is interesting. It made me a little sad to hear Seiko say they thought they thought the physical location/plan of their booth in the fair was not fair - that seems like something that could have been easily worked through had the Baselworld organizers been interested in finding common ground.


----------



## mi6_

Wow Basel is in BIG trouble. Swatch group pulled out before this year’s. Seiko leaving is pretty big news too. Doesn’t really affect me. Basel was targeted more towards dealers/vendors. I’d probably have never made it there one day anyhow. At least we get to see the new Seiko models sooner!


----------



## MstrDabbles

melvinkjones said:


> Thanks for that - yes, the article is interesting. It made me a little sad to hear Seiko say they thought they thought the physical location/plan of their booth in the fair was not fair - that seems like something that could have been easily worked through had the Baselworld organizers been interested in finding common ground.


They are always relegated to the second floor on some "swiss only" first floor BS. Glad they decided to leave a fair that always treated them like second class citizens

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

melvinkjones said:


> Thanks for that - yes, the article is interesting. It made me a little sad to hear Seiko say they thought they thought the physical location/plan of their booth in the fair was not fair - that seems like something that could have been easily worked through had the Baselworld organizers been interested in finding common ground.


They could change the name to tumbleweed world soon.
Im thinking Basel might be all over soon.


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> They could change the name to tumbleweed world soon.
> Im thinking Basel might be all over soon.


It's been happening with Motor shows all around the world. Remember Sydney had it every year and now zero.


----------



## fluence4

Seiko with another "Oscar"!








Credit: @seikowatchjapan

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

What? The SKX should've won. Pehaps that's why they retired it so it wouldn't compete with their four-million dollar flagships.


----------



## clyde_frog

Tickstart said:


> What? The SKX should've won. Pehaps that's why they retired it so it wouldn't compete with their four-million dollar flagships.


And ironically, by discontinuing it, it will soon with be worth 4 million dollars.


----------



## yokied

fluence4 said:


> Seiko with another "Oscar"!
> SD MM300


*Looks at this*
*looks down at his MM200*
I cannot see one thing about the MM300 that I prefer over the MM200. So much wrong on the MM300 I don't know where to begin. Why oh why couldn't they use the MM200 as the base for the Seiko SD divers...?!? :-s o|


----------



## mikelj1

yokied said:


> *Looks at this*
> *looks down at his MM200*
> I cannot see one thing about the MM300 that I prefer over the MM200. So much wrong on the MM300 I don't know where to begin. Why oh why couldn't they use the MM200 as the base for the Seiko SD divers...?!? :-s o|


Start with that it's not a MM300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

yokied said:


> *Looks at this*
> *looks down at his MM200*
> I cannot see one thing about the MM300 that I prefer over the MM200. So much wrong on the MM300 I don't know where to begin. Why oh why couldn't they use the MM200 as the base for the Seiko SD divers...?!? :-s o|


Huh? I'm not sure there is another diver I'd like to see a SD in more than a MM300


----------



## Cobia

yokied said:


> *Looks at this*
> *looks down at his MM200*
> I cannot see one thing about the MM300 that I prefer over the MM200. So much wrong on the MM300 I don't know where to begin. Why oh why couldn't they use the MM200 as the base for the Seiko SD divers...?!? :-s o|


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14610781


Hahahaha brilliant


----------



## Tickstart

clyde_frog said:


> And ironically, by discontinuing it, it will soon with be worth 4 million dollars.


xD so true! at least in estimation. Modders are committing ethnic cleansing on the SKXs. Not many left now.


----------



## huangcjz

yokied said:


> *Looks at this*
> *looks down at his MM200*
> I cannot see one thing about the MM300 that I prefer over the MM200. So much wrong on the MM300 I don't know where to begin. Why oh why couldn't they use the MM200 as the base for the Seiko SD divers...?!? :-s o|


You know that the PROSPEX LX divers' watches aren't based on the MM300, but on the SLA025, which itself is a modern re-interpretation of the original vintage 6159-7000/1 300m professional divers' watch from 1968? The MM300 and MM200 are based on the 6159-7000/1 too, but are different modern re-interpretations of the 6159-7000/1, so the MM300, MM200, and SLA025 are parallel to each other in terms of their original source inspiration. The SLA025 is closer to the 6159-7000/1 than the MM300 and especially MM200 are. Thus, the PROSPEX LX divers' watches are also parallel to the MM300 and MM200 in terms of their original source inspiration, not based off the MM300.


----------



## yonsson

fluence4 said:


> No more Seiko in Baselworld... I understand their move but this saddens me nonetheless.
> Source: https://watchesbysjx.com/
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk












Extremely disrespectful by the Baselworld committee.
I hope Casio and Citizen will also drop out.

Edit: Citizen isn't listed on the Baselworld website.
Edit2: I'll be talking to Casio on Monday. Will try to get some info.


----------



## Tickstart

Yeah I've heard of the golden week. No wonder SEIKO cancels.


----------



## h_zee13

fluence4 said:


> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


That SUMO looks very nice

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish

depwnz said:


> Saint Seiya reveals all upcoming Alpinist
> 
> View attachment 14584771
> 
> 
> View attachment 14584773


Seiko, for the love of God, what have you done???

I made some posts in some other thread that the only way Seiko could kill the Alpinist would be to put the "X" on the dial. I was being sarcastic. I never actually thought they would put that on anything other than a diver. And now...

They did it.

Oh, but wait, it get's better. They've gone one better and put Monster-ish hour markers AND the freaking "X" on the dial on the black one.

The only version of the "New" Alpinist I was interested in.

I'm out. Done. Hasta la vista, Seiko.


----------



## fillerbunny

BigBluefish said:


> I never actually thought they would put [the X logo] on anything other than a diver. And now...
> 
> They did it.


You haven't been paying much attention, have you?


----------



## yokied

Case, markers, handset virtually identical with bezels and crowns showing more than a passing resemblance. Then there's the virtually uniform and unfortunate bloating of an already bloated watch to become the SNR... Wat indeed.


----------



## huangcjz

BigBluefish said:


> I made some posts in some other thread that the only way Seiko could kill the Alpinist would be to put the "X" on the dial. I was being sarcastic. I never actually thought they would put that on anything other than a diver. And now... They did it. Oh, but wait, it get's better. They've gone one better and put Monster-ish hour markers AND the freaking "X" on the dial on the black one.


I think you just don't know your Seiko history.

1) The PROSPEX range has always had "Sea", "Land", and "Sky" sub-divisions. Everyone always seems to only mostly care about divers' watches, and forget that the others types of watches that Seiko makes exist (apart from the SARBs, and perhaps the odd PRESAGE). The PROSPEX LX Line is only about a third made up of divers' watches - there's also the Landmaster and the other "Sky" GMT, too.

There's also the SBEJ001 and SBEJ003 Landmaster GMTs: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/sbej001

Field watches with compass bezels - SRPA71, SRPA73, SRPA75, SRPA77, SRPC31, SRPD31, SRPD33, SRPD35.

The Digital Alpinists: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/alpinist

https://storage.seikowatches.com/production/images/2018/11/SBEB001_box_29202207605005_jpg.jpg

All the Fieldmasters, including the Digi-Tunas and the SBDJ027, SBDJ028, and SBDJ029, which might have divers' watches-style cases, but have field-watch-style dials and hand-sets: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/fieldmaster

The Land-Tracer: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/land-tracer

Superrunners: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/super-runners-solar

Sky - lots of quartz chronographs: https://www.seikowatches.com/us-en/products/prospex/sky

2) The new Alpinists are more like an homage to the Alpinists from 25 years ago, 1995, when they revived the use of the name, than to the SARB Alpinists from 2006, so the black one is like the SCVF005:








The 7S26 movement that's found in the Monster was released in 1996, so the SCVF005 Alpinist pre-dates the Monster in the use of that style of markers.


----------



## georgefl74

Seiko wins best diver from a Swiss judge panel.

Fanboys rebel.


----------



## Clint Pockets

yokied said:


> Case, markers, handset virtually identical with bezels and crowns showing more than a passing resemblance. Then there's the virtually uniform and unfortunate bloating of an already bloated watch to become the SNR... Wat indeed.


Titanium makes the SNR far more wearable than the MM300 and the finishing is next level approaching GS. But, that bracelet clasp is comical for what this watch is supposed to be and shows no effort as it's basically from the MM300 parts bin (maybe a little thicker and titanium?). Otherwise this watch is brilliant. btw, I don't own this, just happen to have tried it on a couple times and have obsessed over it so much that I went and bought a used SBDB001.


----------



## yonsson

georgefl74 said:


> Seiko wins best diver from a Swiss judge panel.
> 
> Fanboys rebel.


It's not a good thing. SEIKO needs to stop making 16mm thick 300m diver's watches.


----------



## Tickstart

yonsson said:


> It's not a good thing. SEIKO needs to stop making 16mm thick 300m diver's watches.


That's the Swiss's grand plan. 5D chess, 3000 IQ.


----------



## MrDisco99

yokied said:


> Case, markers, handset virtually identical


Are they, though?

I mean, they obviously share inspiration, but how can you say they're the same while contrasting It to your MM200?


----------



## georgefl74

yonsson said:


> It's not a good thing. SEIKO needs to stop making 16mm thick 300m diver's watches.


I'll just leave this here


----------



## manofrolex

yokied said:


> Case, markers, handset virtually identical with bezels and crowns showing more than a passing resemblance. Then there's the virtually uniform and unfortunate bloating of an already bloated watch to become the SNR... Wat indeed.
> 
> View attachment 14612365
> 
> 
> View attachment 14612363


I am with you the MM300 is as big as I can possibly manage without it looking ridiculous . Shame really because the spring drive version shown is quiet attractive (minus the crown). At a similar thickness and size or smaller than a MM300 I would have gotten one...


----------



## tuffode

BigBluefish said:


> Seiko, for the love of God, what have you done???
> 
> I made some posts in some other thread that the only way Seiko could kill the Alpinist would be to put the "X" on the dial. I was being sarcastic. I never actually thought they would put that on anything other than a diver. And now...
> 
> They did it.
> 
> Oh, but wait, it get's better. They've gone one better and put Monster-ish hour markers AND the freaking "X" on the dial on the black one.
> 
> The only version of the "New" Alpinist I was interested in.
> 
> I'm out. Done. Hasta la vista, Seiko.


Ok boomer


----------



## Spring-Diver

yonsson said:


> It's not a good thing. SEIKO needs to stop making 16mm thick 300m diver's watches.


This

If Sinn can make a 12.5mm thin 1000m diver then Seiko should too.

While they're at it, Seiko needs to develop a much better hardened steel/titanium like Damasko & Sinn... Diashield just isn't cutting it in the hardened steel wars.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

Spring-Diver said:


> This
> 
> If Sinn can make a 12.5mm thin 1000m diver then Seiko should too.
> 
> While they're at it, Seiko needs to develop a much better hardened steel/titanium like Damasko & Sinn... Diashield just isn't cutting it in the hardened steel wars.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


High-intensity (or 'Brightz' titanium) is *not *diashield coated titanium. The LX series and all higher end Seikos *do not* use diashield coated titanium.

It is an alloy of titanium, niobium and iron, first used on the SBCW003 Scubamaster circa 1996. In terms of traditionally measured hardness, that for High-Intensity Titanium is from approx. 250-350 Vickers vs 150-250 for steel. That's quite a wide margin, I suspect the compound has changed/improved over all those years.

While diashield titanium scratches somewhat harder, the scratches look much nastier, since the limit of the outside coating becomes visible. Brightz titanium does scratch but much more like steel does. It can also be polished but not brushed.

Yes, Seiko did pioneer the use of hardened titanium, as they did for ceramics, etc. The first mass-produced hardened titanium watch SBCW003 back in 1996, the first all ceramic SBCW023 in 1998, DLC bezel on the SBDX009 in 2003, etc, etc. You may rest assured that they do come up with appropriate solutions.


----------



## Skeptical

It may not compare to Damasko or Sinn, but I've been pretty impressed with Seiko's Diashield. It's not impervious to scratches, but it doesn't pick up the usual light wear marks typical on stainless steel. Even the bracelet clasp still looks new for a long time.


----------



## yonsson

georgefl74 said:


> I'll just leave this here


The Tunas don't count. They are real tool watches. Love my Tuna.


----------



## yonsson

georgefl74 said:


> High-intensity (or 'Brightz' titanium) is *not *diashield coated titanium. The LX series and all higher end Seikos *do not* use diashield coated titanium..


Are you sure? The website says "Titanium (super-hard coating)". 
"Coating" should mean it can't be polished.


----------



## clyde_frog

Please tell me they're not putting Diashield on £5000 watches.


----------



## Toshk

clyde_frog said:


> Please tell me they're not putting Diashield on £5000 watches.


£5400 actually


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I thought this was confirmed months ago in this thread, but maybe not. Either way, this Gnomon review doesn't just mention coating, but actually refers to Diashield.
Seiko Watches - Prospex LX Marinemaster Ref. SBDB027 / SNR029


----------



## Tickstart

Diashield on titanium seems reasonable IMO. It's like an M&M, soft core and hard enamel outer.


----------



## clyde_frog

Tickstart said:


> Diashield on titanium seems reasonable IMO. It's like an M&M, soft core and hard enamel outer.


Do you not think they should be offering a much better alternative at that price? Even the black LX models are Diashield rather than being DLC. They're a joke.









And yeah according to the Seiko Japan website, all of the LX models use Diashield.


----------



## Tickstart

Just out of curiosity, not implying anything since I don't even really know if any of the above is good or bad: What SEIKO watches do you own, clyde frog?


----------



## clyde_frog

Tickstart said:


> Just out of curiosity, not implying anything since I don't even really know if any of the above is good or bad: What SEIKO watches do you own, clyde frog?


Samurai, Turtle, Transocean and I've owned a few others. I know I'm probably coming across as anti-Seiko and I'm not, but I just think some of the things they do are a joke for a brand that has a reputation for supposedly giving such good value for money.


----------



## georgefl74

yonsson said:


> Are you sure? The website says "Titanium (super-hard coating)".
> "Coating" should mean it can't be polished.


Brightz titanium can't be polished in the conventional sense either. The brushed surfaces can't be brushed by a hobbyist and the mirror polish somewhat cleans up with cape cod for minute hairlines but scars are not removed.

Seiko is using Brightz titanium for anything over 1.5k retail. You can't rely on gnomon, only a catalog photo with the special markings for diashield, Brightz etc would prove it.


----------



## clyde_frog

georgefl74 said:


> Brightz titanium can't be polished in the conventional sense either. The brushed surfaces can't be brushed by a hobbyist and the mirror polish somewhat cleans up with cape cod for minute hairlines but scars are not removed.
> 
> Seiko is using Brightz titanium for anything over 1.5k retail. You can't rely on gnomon, only a catalog photo with the special markings for diashield, Brightz etc would prove it.


Can we rely on the Seiko Japan website saying they use Diashield?


----------



## Seikogi

Spring-Diver said:


> This
> 
> If Sinn can make a 12.5mm thin 1000m diver then Seiko should too.
> 
> While they're at it, Seiko needs to develop a much better hardened steel/titanium like Damasko & Sinn... Diashield just isn't cutting it in the hardened steel wars.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why even bother with scratch resistance/coating on dive watches... The most expensive high end precious metal watches don't have it. (where finish matters)

Every steel comes hardened, I believe Damasko used 440 (the carbon one, yeah very smart) and had some rust issues, now they use sub steel afaik as Sinn.

Once scratched the blasted finish will be a PITA do correct...

Citizen's Duratect alpha is amazing.

They could also go crazy and apply thick DLC and/or use nitrogen-alloyed steels like LC2000N up to ~ 59 HRC or Nitrobe77 a PM steel that can go even higher.


----------



## d3xmeister

BigBluefish said:


> Seiko, for the love of God, what have you done???
> 
> I made some posts in some other thread that the only way Seiko could kill the Alpinist would be to put the "X" on the dial. I was being sarcastic. I never actually thought they would put that on anything other than a diver. And now...
> 
> They did it.
> 
> Oh, but wait, it get's better. They've gone one better and put Monster-ish hour markers AND the freaking "X" on the dial on the black one.
> 
> The only version of the "New" Alpinist I was interested in.
> 
> I'm out. Done. Hasta la vista, Seiko.


I'm really sorry Seiko doesn't make watches for your personal wishes. I think they look great especially the black one. I like what they did I will buy one on day one.


----------



## georgefl74

clyde_frog said:


> Can we rely on the Seiko Japan website saying they use Diashield?


https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/news/20190321-5

https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/snr029j1

The press release and the International site both state 'super hard coating' (not specifically 'diashield'), but also mentions Zaratsu. The latter is impossible with diashield for obvious reasons.


----------



## NateBeasle

Hopefully some new monsters soon :?


----------



## clyde_frog

georgefl74 said:


> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/news/20190321-5
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/snr029j1
> 
> The press release and the International site both state 'super hard coating' (not specifically 'diashield'), but also mentions Zaratsu. The latter is impossible with diashield for obvious reasons.


Right but

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDB027

The other sites dont specify what it is, this one does, so why wouldn't this be true? And zaratsu polishing would obviously be done before the diashield is applied so unless I'm forgetting something I dont understand why it's impossible. They aren't going to state every LX model has diashield when it doesnt.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

NateBeasle said:


> Hopefully some new monsters soon :?


You mean other colours apart from the three 4th-gen 4R ones which were announced at Baselworld this spring, SRPD25, SRPD27, and SRPD29, and the two 3rd-gen 6R15 ones which were introduced last winter, at the beginning of this year, SBDC073 and SBDC075?


----------



## clyde_frog

huangcjz said:


> You mean other colours apart from the three 4th-gen 4R ones which were announced at Baselworld this spring, SRPD25, SRPD27, and SRPD29, and the two 3rd-gen 6R15 ones which were introduced last winter, at the beginning of this year, SBDC073 and SBDC075?


But there are still so many colours left that they haven't used yet, think of all the possible limited editions!


----------



## dr.sphinx

georgefl74 said:


> ...
> Seiko is using Brightz titanium for anything over 1.5k retail. You can't rely on gnomon, only a catalog photo with the special markings for diashield, Brightz etc would prove it.


I wish you were right. Seiko use Bright (really, no -z) Ti extremely rarely outside of GS - one other exception (on top of what was already mentioned) that comes to mind without googling is the mighty long-discontinued SBDB003 ugly face/nice body Landmaster. I am not aware that any current production non-GS model uses Bright Ti. Real bummer, because it really works. Bright Ti on LXs might have taken a bit of an edge off the price.

SBDB015, SBDB011 and suchlike are all Ti + coating, which really doesn't do the job all that well.


----------



## petr_cha

Yes, there is difference between Seiko Brightz brand.. and Seiko bright titanium.. 

Is it still used for some new watches? It seems less and less new Seiko titanium watches are introduced..


----------



## dr.sphinx

Bright Ti? Not that I know of outside of GS. There are plenty of Ti watches, but not with that. 

BTW: They call the combo of hard coating and that fancy AR (Super Clear Coating) - typical Brightz feature - "Comfotex" or Comfotex Ti". But I misread the post I was reacting to, some kind of coating seems to be everywhere in that price range, even lower than that. And I agree it is a mixed blessing. More Bright Ti please Seiko!


----------



## yonsson

georgefl74 said:


> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/news/20190321-5
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/snr029j1
> 
> The press release and the International site both state 'super hard coating' (not specifically 'diashield'), but also mentions Zaratsu. The latter is impossible with diashield for obvious reasons.


Sorry bro, but I think your misinformed. The SLA017 for example clearly states Diashield AND Zaratsu polishing. The same goes for many other SEIKO models.


----------



## mi6_

georgefl74 said:


> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/news/20190321-5
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/snr029j1
> 
> The press release and the International site both state 'super hard coating' (not specifically 'diashield'), but also mentions Zaratsu. The latter is impossible with diashield for obvious reasons.


Huh? They do the Zaratsu polishing and then coat the watch with Diashield. Not impossible.


----------



## juice009

Will there be more dial variations of Seiko Monster Gen 4 in the coming months?


----------



## Spring-Diver

georgefl74 said:


> High-intensity (or 'Brightz' titanium) is *not *diashield coated titanium. The LX series and all higher end Seikos *do not* use diashield coated titanium.
> 
> It is an alloy of titanium, niobium and iron, first used on the SBCW003 Scubamaster circa 1996. In terms of traditionally measured hardness, that for High-Intensity Titanium is from approx. 250-350 Vickers vs 150-250 for steel. That's quite a wide margin, I suspect the compound has changed/improved over all those years.
> 
> While diashield titanium scratches somewhat harder, the scratches look much nastier, since the limit of the outside coating becomes visible. Brightz titanium does scratch but much more like steel does. It can also be polished but not brushed.
> 
> Yes, Seiko did pioneer the use of hardened titanium, as they did for ceramics, etc. The first mass-produced hardened titanium watch SBCW003 back in 1996, the first all ceramic SBCW023 in 1998, DLC bezel on the SBDX009 in 2003, etc, etc. You may rest assured that they do come up with appropriate solutions.


I own a SBDB001, since 2006, so I'm very aware of Seiko's High intensity/Brightz titanium. While being 2x harder than 316 SS, it still scratches quite easily.

The LX series use "Super Hard Coating" Titanium..AKA "DaiShield". Which IMO is still not good enough compared to Damasko & Sinn.. 700+ & 1,200 Vickers. Sinn's Tegimented PVD is 1,900+ Vickers. So yeah, Seiko needs to step up their hardened steel game.

Don't get me wrong, I love Seiko's, I've been wearing them for almost 45 years! I just think if relatively small companies like Sinn and Damasko can bring to market very tough steals, Seiko should be able to do the same. Kind of like Citizen's Duratect Super Titanium.

One thing for sure is, my fully Tegimented Sinn's still look brand new after more than a year later of daily wear. I truly wish I could say that about my Seiko's....


Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

SEIKO should lose that make-up concealer coating and use HARDENED STEEL - and as we say, steel is real!

Not related, but it reminded me of


----------



## Spring-Diver

Seikogi said:


> Why even bother with scratch resistance/coating on dive watches... The most expensive high end precious metal watches don't have it. (where finish matters)
> 
> Every steel comes hardened, I believe Damasko used 440 (the carbon one, yeah very smart) and had some rust issues, now they use sub steel afaik as Sinn.
> 
> Once scratched the blasted finish will be a PITA do correct...
> 
> Citizen's Duratect alpha is amazing.
> 
> They could also go crazy and apply thick DLC and/or use nitrogen-alloyed steels like LC2000N up to ~ 59 HRC or Nitrobe77 a PM steel that can go even higher.


You're kidding right? Why bother with a scratch resistant coating? .... to keep it looking new! That doesn't apply to just dive watches either.

I'm only basing my opinion from actual ownership of Tegimented Sinn's. Only the clasp on my T1B shows any sign of wear, non Tegimented Ti. Where as the Tegimented Ti clasp on my my T1 is perfect. Same with my U1 Professional.

My 2 year old Sinn EZM9 (Flieger/pilot) , fully Tegimented Ti, is still flawless. Even the brushed finish on my 836, again fully Tegimented, is flawless.

So yeah, I'm a huge fan of hardened steels.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Seikogi

Spring-Diver said:


> You're kidding right? Why bother with a scratch resistant coating? .... to keep it looking new! That doesn't apply to just dive watches either.
> 
> I'm only basing my opinion from actual ownership of Tegimented Sinn's. Only the clasp on my T1B shows any sign of wear, non Tegimented Ti. Where as the Tegimented Ti clasp on my my T1 is perfect. Same with my U1 Professional.
> 
> My 2 year old Sinn EZM9 (Flieger/pilot) , fully Tegimented Ti, is still flawless. Even the brushed finish on my 836, again fully Tegimented, is flawless.
> 
> So yeah, I'm a huge fan of hardened steels.
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Not kidding, its a valid question imo. I wouldn't want my vintage GS scratched but enjoy wabi on my tool/dive watches.


----------



## yonsson

Seikogi said:


> Not kidding, its a valid question imo. I wouldn't want my vintage GS scratched but enjoy wabi on my tool/dive watches.


A scratched up vintage watch doesn't bother me at all. Not ever being able to polish a watch however, that bothers me. I wouldn't polish a vintage watch, but I'd like to have option. A watch that can't be polished is timestamped, just like electronics, E-MTBs, electric cars and so on. For that reason, a watch with "anti-scratch coating" can never be considered premium, at least in my book.


----------



## raustin33

Does anyone have any insight yet whether Seiko will add more colors to the new Sumo iteration? I haven't been following closely.

The improvements made the watch go from intriguing to nearly perfect in my eyes.

I do like the green, but in playing in Photoshop -.if it came in the former blue -.my money would fly out of my wallet.

Photo for fun:


http://imgur.com/gv05mFS


----------



## kennkez

I hope they stop with all the possible color combinations on a dial and try to have a more unique design overall to the watch. Engineering-wise they are already getting better (and has always been great), but they are very safe in terms of the aesthetics of the watch.


----------



## Clint Pockets

raustin33 said:


> Does anyone have any insight yet whether Seiko will add more colors to the new Sumo iteration? I haven't been following closely.
> 
> The improvements made the watch go from intriguing to nearly perfect in my eyes.
> 
> I do like the green, but in playing in Photoshop -.if it came in the former blue -.my money would fly out of my wallet.
> 
> Photo for fun:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/gv05mFS


nice shop. none of that funny business they are doing with the MM300 blue with gold hand and text.


----------



## huangcjz

juice009 said:


> Will there be more dial variations of Seiko Monster Gen 4 in the coming months?


There's no news as of yet, but it's not hard to guess that that's what they'll probably do, given that that, and many other manufacturers, is what they do with all of their other watches.



raustin33 said:


> Does anyone have any insight yet whether Seiko will add more colors to the new Sumo iteration? I haven't been following closely.
> 
> The improvements made the watch go from intriguing to nearly perfect in my eyes.
> 
> I do like the green, but in playing in Photoshop -.if it came in the former blue -.my money would fly out of my wallet.
> 
> Photo for fun:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/gv05mFS


There's the Black Series, aka Ninja, one coming out next February, JDM model number SBDC095, international model number SPB125.

It's not hard to guess that if a green MM300 was announced at Baselworld 2018, and a blue one became available in October/November 2019, and the green Sumo 3rd generation was announced at Baselworld 2019, that we should have a blue Sumo by November next year. The blue MM300 leaked at Baselworld 2019 in March/April, but wasn't announced and launched until November, so if we see Sumo leaks around next March/April time, then it should probably come by next November.


----------



## Impulse

BigBluefish said:


> *Seiko, for the love of God, what have you done??? *
> 
> I made some posts in some other thread that the only way Seiko could kill the Alpinist would be to put the "X" on the dial. I was being sarcastic. I never actually thought they would put that on anything other than a diver. And now...
> 
> They did it.
> 
> *Oh, but wait, it get's better. They've gone one better and put Monster-ish hour markers* AND the freaking "X" on the dial on the black one.
> 
> The only version of the "New" Alpinist I was interested in.
> 
> *I'm out. Done. Hasta la vista, Seiko*.


Somebody call the Wambulance....stat.









Hey _*kid*_.

The black Alpinist with the "monster-ish" hour markers is a dead ringer for the SCVF005 from 20 odd years ago.

Same indices, same cyclops etc etc.

You're acting as if this is something new that Seiko has done to ruin the watch, when in fact, this design is straight from their heritage.

Oh wait....right......all you _kids_ know is the SARB017.

You may now continue to rage-quit.


----------



## BigBluefish

huangcjz said:


> I think you just don't know your Seiko history.
> 
> 1) The PROSPEX range has always had "Sea", "Land", and "Sky" sub-divisions. Everyone always seems to only mostly care about divers' watches, and forget that the others types of watches that Seiko makes exist (apart from the SARBs, and perhaps the odd PRESAGE). The PROSPEX LX Line is only about a third made up of divers' watches - there's also the Landmaster and the other "Sky" GMT, too.
> 
> There's also the SBEJ001 and SBEJ003 Landmaster GMTs: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/sbej001
> 
> Field watches with compass bezels - SRPA71, SRPA73, SRPA75, SRPA77, SRPC31, SRPD31, SRPD33, SRPD35.
> 
> The Digital Alpinists: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/alpinist
> 
> https://storage.seikowatches.com/production/images/2018/11/SBEB001_box_29202207605005_jpg.jpg
> 
> All the Fieldmasters, including the Digi-Tunas and the SBDJ027, SBDJ028, and SBDJ029, which might have divers' watches-style cases, but have field-watch-style dials and hand-sets: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/fieldmaster
> 
> The Land-Tracer: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/land-tracer
> 
> Superrunners: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/super-runners-solar
> 
> Sky - lots of quartz chronographs: https://www.seikowatches.com/us-en/products/prospex/sky
> 
> 2) The new Alpinists are more like an homage to the Alpinists from 25 years ago, 1995, when they revived the use of the name, than to the SARB Alpinists from 2006, so the black one is like the SCVF005:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 7S26 movement that's found in the Monster was released in 1996, so the SCVF005 Alpinist pre-dates the Monster in the use of that style of markers.


I know the Prospex line is not limited to divers. And I have no problem with that. My only gripe is aesthetic. I think the logo looks cheap. Not as bad as the (now retired?) Seiko 5 badge, but still, cheap. On a diver, I can understand it. On a Tuna, OK. Solar baby tunas, solar chrono-divers. Fine. But, once you put it on something that's a little dressier, like the Sumo or the Marinemaster 300, you've lost me. The Alpinist? Please, just no...

And yeah, the markers on the new black Alpinist aren't my favorite. I'd still buy one, if not for the "X".


----------



## BigBluefish

d3xmeister said:


> I'm really sorry Seiko doesn't make watches for your personal wishes. I think they look great especially the black one. I like what they did I will buy one on day one.


I've got a wathcbox full of Seikos. I love the brand. But I still can't get over that dang "X" logo. So, when I can ..... about it, I'm gonna ..... about it. Just put it on the crown and don't mess up a nice dial.

[/End rant]


----------



## CADirk

BigBluefish said:


> I've got a wathcbox full of Seikos. I love the brand. But I still can't get over that dang "X" logo. So, when I can ..... about it, I'm gonna ..... about it. Just put it on the crown and don't mess up a nice dial.
> 
> [/End rant]


Agreed, the crown is a good position for the PSX/PX logo, like on the SBBN031 tuna. The only remark i've got on that one, please do a deep engraving, like the old "S" and nod the shallow laser etching we've got now.


----------



## Impulse

CADirk said:


> Agreed, the crown is a good position for the PSX/PX logo, like on the SBBN031 tuna. The only remark i've got on that one, please do a deep engraving, like the old "S" and nod the shallow laser etching we've got now.


Agreed.

It's something I wish the new Sumo had retained (the S, or at least, the X on the crown).

While I have no issue with the "X" on the dial, I feel that Seiko would do well to have a bit more detail/engraving/something on their low/mid level crowns at least.


----------



## Aussiehoudini

huangcjz said:


> You mean other colours apart from the three 4th-gen 4R ones which were announced at Baselworld this spring, SRPD25, SRPD27, and SRPD29, and the two 3rd-gen 6R15 ones which were introduced last winter, at the beginning of this year, SBDC073 and SBDC075?


Maybe he means some Monsters we'll actually want to buy


----------



## yonsson

raustin33 said:


> Does anyone have any insight yet whether Seiko will add more colors to the new Sumo iteration? I haven't been following closely.
> 
> The improvements made the watch go from intriguing to nearly perfect in my eyes.
> 
> I do like the green, but in playing in Photoshop -.if it came in the former blue -.my money would fly out of my wallet.
> 
> Photo for fun:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/gv05mFS


The answer to "will SEIKO release this in other colors?" Is always "yes".


----------



## Galaga

raustin33 said:


> Does anyone have any insight yet whether Seiko will add more colors to the new Sumo iteration? I haven't been following closely.
> 
> The improvements made the watch go from intriguing to nearly perfect in my eyes.
> 
> I do like the green, but in playing in Photoshop -.if it came in the former blue -.my money would fly out of my wallet.
> 
> Photo for fun:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/gv05mFS


Very nice bro. I'm waiting for this too.

I'd also be tempted with a Pepsi version.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

About colour..
I do hope Seiko make a Pepsi bezel MM300..
A fake mockup appeared online before.. N I love it!! 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Got some info today. Let’s just say it’s very unlikely that Casio is going to Baselworld. 
So no SWG, no Breitling, no SEIKO, (and likely) no Casio.


----------



## clyde_frog

Good.


----------



## Gonkl

I might actually get the black one for this exact reason.

The X is not so jarring on the black dial, would have preferred the red text but would still buy.



Impulse said:


> Somebody call the Wambulance....stat.
> 
> View attachment 14620761
> 
> 
> Hey _*kid*_.
> 
> The black Alpinist with the "monster-ish" hour markers is a dead ringer for the SCVF005 from 20 odd years ago.
> 
> Same indices, same cyclops etc etc.
> 
> You're acting as if this is something new that Seiko has done to ruin the watch, when in fact, this design is straight from their heritage.
> 
> Oh wait....right......all you _kids_ know is the SARB017.
> 
> You may now continue to rage-quit.
> 
> View attachment 14620749


----------



## Rocat

yonsson said:


> Got some info today. Let's just say it's very unlikely that Casio is going to Baselworld.
> So no SWG, no Breitling, no SEIKO, (and likely) no Casio.


----------



## el_beelo

For those still debating Brightz Ti...

I present my SBDS001 (again).

The clasp says "Titanium Alloy G", which i presume the rest of the watch is made of.

After two years of heavy ownership I can say that the watch head is basically flawless (I've banged that black bezel countless times on a variety of surfaces)...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse

Gonkl said:


> I might actually get the black one for this exact reason.
> 
> The X is not so jarring on the black dial, would have preferred the red text but would still buy.


Same for me as well - barring the red text, those indices and callbacks to the black SCVF are why I aim to get one of these.


----------



## Biggles3

Thai LE Presage Cocktail coming soon.









Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

el_beelo said:


> For those still debating Brightz Ti...
> 
> I present my SBDS001 (again).
> 
> The clasp says "Titanium Alloy G", which i presume the rest of the watch is made of.
> 
> After two years of heavy ownership I can say that the watch head is basically flawless (I've banged that black bezel countless times on a variety of surfaces)...


Your point being? The clasp isn't Diashield treated and the bezel is IP-coated.


----------



## ChefBoiRC

Biggles3 said:


> Thai LE Presage Cocktail coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


IDk about paying $1000 for a 4R36 variant, when you can get a although diff. looking model for half that price.


----------



## Jaguarshark

ChefBoiRC said:


> IDk about paying $1000 for a 4R36 variant, when you can get a although diff. looking model for half that price.


But its a ltd edition!! It will sell out... eventually. Great value blah blah blah.


----------



## ShdwFX

Thai Limited Editions are plentiful. That’s probably an exception to the Limited Editions generally selling out claims. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagar.tolaney

My new watch came - SARB046


----------



## yonsson

GS anniversary 2020. There will be a party in Tokyo in March, hoping they will present something cool during the event (no I’m not invited).


----------



## akierstein

georgefl74 said:


> High-intensity (or 'Brightz' titanium) is *not *diashield coated titanium. The LX series and all higher end Seikos *do not* use diashield coated titanium.
> 
> It is an alloy of titanium, niobium and iron, first used on the SBCW003 Scubamaster circa 1996...


I learned something new today. Thanks!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> GS anniversary 2020. There will be a party in Tokyo in March, hoping they will present something cool during the event (no I'm not invited).


I didn't realise that it was an anniversary, that's true! Hmm, what could they do? Since it's an anniversary, some kind of historical re-issue or commemoration might be a safe bet?

They've already done the First GS (3 times over), the 57GS (as a quartz, so perhaps a mechanical version would be nice? Would be easy enough to do with their existing movements), the 62GS, the 44GS, an automatic V.F.A. which I guess the movement is inspired by the 61GS V.F.A. anyway, the Spring Drive anniversary, and the anniversary of the 9F quartz GS, so the only historical ones left that I can think of are the 45GS, 61GS, 56GS, and 19GS.

A 45GS with a hi-beat hand-winding movement would be nice - they've got everything they need to make it, they just need to put it together, which isn't difficult. They've shown a willingness to use hand-winding movements, which is nice. (I wish they would show a willingness to use hand-winding movements for Seiko as well as Grand Seiko, so that they could make a NOMOS competitor). The 45GS and the most common model of the 61GS share the same case design as the 44GS case design that they love to use/refer to so much, anyway. They could also expand on that to do a hand-winding V.F.A. version, too.

The 56GS' main USP as the last vintage mechanical GS was it having a thinner automatic movement than the 61GS it replaced, albeit being 28,800 vph rather than 36,000 vph. If they were historically faithful, it'd be nice for them to focus on the common complaint of modern GS being too thick, and to have a thinner 28,800 vph 56GS re-issue, since it should be cheaper than a 36,000 vph 61GS-esque model. Seiko have started making some thinner watches with starting to use the 6L35 again now, so they should be aware of this criticism.

They recently launched a mechanical movement for ladies' Grand Seikos as well, so it's possible they they could also do a 19GS re-issue, and even a V.F.A. version. To be more historically faithful, they'd have to make a hand-winding version of the movement though, since the movement they released recently is an automatic.


----------



## Fordehouse

Im hoping Grand Seiko read your post huangcjz and adopt the thinner approach, which so many desire.

Any new reissue of a 45,56,61GS models please have them with a bracelet option for us old school collectors.


----------



## Cosmodromedary

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I haven't seen anyone post these beauties yet!

There are a bunch of other colorways too, some without the open heart, but I think the honeycomb wins.


----------



## huangcjz

Cosmodromedary said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I haven't seen anyone post these beauties yet! There are a bunch of other colorways too, some without the open heart, but I think the honeycomb wins.


Yes, it seems that these are new. These "Honeycomb" watches are the STAR BAR Limited Edition Cocktail Times for 2020, which were apparently announced on the 22nd of October, but will probably become available before the end of this year - this year's Fuyugeshikis were also announced at the end of October 2018, and became available in November 2018. The larger, 40.5 mm model is the SSA409 (international model number) / SARY159 (JDM model number), limited to 6,000 pieces. The smaller, 33.8 mm model is the SSA781 (international model number) / SRRY039 (JDM model number), limited to 3,000 pieces. This is less than the Fuyugeshikis last year, which were 7,000 pieces for each of the 2 larger models, and 5,000 pieces for the smaller model. The Limited Edition issue limit is the total for international and JDM combined - last year there were 7,000 of the larger ones and 5,000 of the smaller ones in total, not 7,000 and 5,000 for each for international and 7,000 and 5,000 for each for JDM separately. I haven't heard of anyone saying that they weren't able to get a Fuyugeshiki, and they seem to have been less popular than the Sakura Fubuki/Hubuki and Starlight from the year before last, which sold out and were 3,500 pieces for each of the 2 basic models. So I guess they have reduced the issue limit a bit in order to get the artificial scarcity level right for them to sell out and seem in demand. These new ones are quite expensive at ¥66,000 excluding tax for the 40.5 mm model and ¥64,000 excluding tax for the 33.8 mm model, and like the ones from Baselworld 2019, come with 2 quick-change straps, and in a wooden box, which seems to be a pretext/justification for them to push the price of them up to a lot more than the standard Cocktail Times.

They seem to have the same dial texture on the dial in the different honeycomb sections, but glossy in some cells and matte in others:









https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/special/cocktailtime_starbar2020/

https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/presage/special/cocktailtime_starbar2020/

It also seems to be a good way to promote the existence of the open-heart Cocktail Times, some models of which have actually been around for a while, which always seemed to me to be far less-known about and less popular than the standard models, less so than other open-heart watches.

The other new open-heart Cocktail Time models are:

SSA405 (international) / SARY155 (JDM) - blue, 40.5 mm, 50,000 JPY excluding tax:









SSA407 (international) / SARY157 (JDM) - burgundy, 40.5 mm, 50,000 JPY excluding tax:









SSA783 (international) / SRRY037 (JDM) - burgundy, 33.8 mm, 48,000 JPY excluding tax:









SSA785 (international) / SRRY035 (JDM) - blue, 33.8 mm, 48,000 JPY excluding tax:









They seem to have a kind of guilloché mosaic pattern which I don't recall having seen Seiko use before either (though it's perhaps a bit similar to the SRPC99/SSA387's, but perhaps different.) I wish SEIKO would make non-open-heart versions of these.

I guess the blue SSA405 and SSA785 might be the closest affordable dial texture we get to the SBGH267, and the burgundy SSA407 and SSA783 might be the closest affordable we get to something like the brown SBGR311 mosaic dials.


----------



## Tickstart

Ooh hexagons! Would gift to a board game geek.


----------



## yonsson

Fordehouse said:


> Im hoping Grand Seiko read your post huangcjz and adopt the thinner approach, which so many desire.
> 
> Any new reissue of a 45,56,61GS models please have them with a bracelet option for us old school collectors.


There will be thinner movements for GS, perhaps even 2020.


----------



## Seikogi

Cosmodromedary said:


> View attachment 14668567
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I haven't seen anyone post these beauties yet!
> 
> There are a bunch of other colorways too, some without the open heart, but I think the honeycomb wins.


I love the dial. The crown is big, this would make a great "no hole" 36mm manual wind watch for me...


----------



## nets

"honeycomb" is love at first sight ;-)


----------



## jazzy88

While the smaller size is for women, I am intrigued by the 34mm cocktail time line. Would also love to see more contemporary 36mm offerings. Hopefully the 6L series will result in some interesting small and thin watches!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rankiryu

nano・universe x SEIKO SZQV010
30,800 YEN
https://store.nanouniverse.jp/jp/g/g6700137002_r2214


----------



## ftb

Great. Seiko finally does a proper vintage field watch and it *STILL suffers from short-hand-syndrome*.

Edit: It's a quartz. If it was mechanical and had bigger hands, it would be my perfect watch.


----------



## huangcjz

I've just noticed that the 4 new blue and burgundy open-heart Cocktail Times look like they have the same or similar dial texture to the GS SBGJ227 "Peacock", just not in green.


----------



## johnMcKlane

huangcjz said:


> I've just noticed that the 4 new blue and burgundy open-heart Cocktail Times look like they have the same or similar dial texture to the GS SBGJ227 "Peacock", just not in green.


why hardlex again ...


----------



## huangcjz

johnMcKlane said:


> why hardlex again ...


Because a steeply double-domed crystal like the Cocktail Times have is expensive to make in sapphire.


----------



## AC81

huangcjz said:


> Because a steeply double-domed crystal like the Cocktail Times have is expensive to make in sapphire.


Doubt it would be that expensive to 'not' justify the costs. 
Especially as people are making sapphire crystal upgrades for the Cocktail times watches. And, they're not a simple press fit. So, it's never going to be 'that' popular. But it's still worth people producing them.

Given where the watch sits, and how good it looks. Not having sapphire is becoming harder and harder to explain.
There are micro brands producing small numbers of watches with box dome sapphire aswell. With Seikos econemy of scale, that only gets better.


----------



## mi6_

jazzy88 said:


> While the smaller size is for women, I am intrigued by the 34mm cocktail time line. Would also love to see more contemporary 36mm offerings. Hopefully the 6L series will result in some interesting small and thin watches!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The men's cocktail times aren't that bad size wise. It's 40.5mm with a lug to lug length of 47mm. It's a modern sized dress watch. I can see why Seiko went with a little bit larger size as it's needed to show off the amazing dials found in the Cocktail Time line.


----------



## yonsson

AC81 said:


> Doubt it would be that expensive to 'not' justify the costs.
> Especially as people are making sapphire crystal upgrades for the Cocktail times watches. And, they're not a simple press fit. So, it's never going to be 'that' popular. But it's still worth people producing them.
> 
> Given where the watch sits, and how good it looks. Not having sapphire is becoming harder and harder to explain.
> There are micro brands producing small numbers of watches with box dome sapphire aswell. With Seikos econemy of scale, that only gets better.


A LLD replacement crystal costs 4/5 of the total cost of the watch, so it might also have to do with being able to provide service replacement parts at sensible prices.


----------



## MrDisco99

johnMcKlane said:


> why hardlex again ...


I wish I had a nickel for every time...

It's because all the Presage "Cocktail Time" watches with this case style use a high domed hardlex crystal. Why would these be any different?


----------



## josayeee

Long island watch sells a sapphire for the cocktail time now which has me considering that watch again!


----------



## Degr8n8

Any news/rumors on there being a new SLA reissue this year? I wondering what seiko will do next?


----------



## ahonobaka

Degr8n8 said:


> Any news/rumors on there being a new SLA reissue this year? I wondering what seiko will do next?


My impression is that they're done with them, though not based on anything concrete other than relative lack of fanfare/publicity their end with the Willard, and general fatigue industry wide. Really, all the top guns have already been recreated anyways at this point! Chronologically next could be the "third", but we already have the Turtle. Would be cool to see a fancier version (8L35, zaratsu, etc lol) but what's the point.


----------



## huangcjz

Degr8n8 said:


> Any news/rumors on there being a new SLA reissue this year? I wondering what seiko will do next?


No news or rumours. My guess would be a 6105-8000/9, since they already have the dial for it from this year's SLA033, and it has a different case that they haven't re-issued before. I doubt that they'll do the 6306/9, since they currently do one. I think they've already done a re-issue similar to the 6159-7010/9 before. A 6215 is possible in the future, but would be pretty similar case-wise to the 6159-7000/1/SLA025 they did last year, but would hopefully be cheaper with a non-36,000 vph movement. Hopefully thinner too, if they make it a 300 m air diver rather than bumping it up to a He-gas-safe diver like they did to the SLA025. I would guess that a 6215 would be more likely further in the future than in 2020.


----------



## shelfcompact

Meant to post these a while back.
Got my fun Mario watches. Thanks to yonsson for originally posting about them.


----------



## huangcjz

I've had a bit of a search, and apparently there's going to be a dark blue face version of the SLA025 released in 2020, limited to 1,100 pieces?

Also, we may be getting a more affordable 6105-8110/9 modern re-interpretation (said to be about 1/4 the price of the SLA033), which we didn't get last year when we expected it to come, as the cheaper modern re-interpretations of the 62MAS and 6159-7000/1 came at the same time as the re-issue in the previous 2 years (we got the 3rd-gen Sumos at roughly that price-point instead).

Edit: More 2020 rumours, might not all be in the Spring:

Something about the Crown Chronograph? I don't think it can be the PRESAGE one, since that's already been released, and they used images of the original rather than of the modern re-interpretation PRESAGE that's already out, so I guess it's something else, perhaps something more faithful to the original, and perhaps even higher-end than the PRESAGE one. I don't know if they could use a 701x movement for this - would be higher-end than the 8R in the PRESAGE one.

New Street Series Solar Tuna Cans - not much surprise given the past 2 years.

Possibly new Save The Oceans this year - not much surprise given the past 2 years.

New colour variants of the new SEIKO 5 SPORTS 5KX watches, which will be Limited Editions - also not much surprise, I guess.

New colour variants of the Solar Arnie?

Possibly new colour variants of the 1000 m quartz Tuna Cans like the Gundam ones?

Again, that we're getting colour variants of existing watches is not much surprise.

Other stuff we've already seen leaked - the Black Series Sumo, the Sumo Solar Chronograph, and the 3 new Alpinists (the Alpinists will be coming in January anyway).

Also, 2 new Irish Coffee Cocktail Time Limited Editions which are exclusive to Thong Sia Group, who are the official Seiko distributors in Malaysia, Brunei, Hong Kong, Macau and Singapore. 40.5 mm standard and power reserve models. The standard one is apparently going to be the SRPE11 (there's already been news of the SRPE13, though no other SRPEs that I know of/can remember) and ~$452 USD, and the power reserve model is apparently going to be the SSA401 and ~$491 USD. Here's a video from Seiko Malaysia showing them:





And a larger thumb-nail from the video:









And under different lighting conditions:
















































Looks like the SRPC01/SARY085/SSA361/SARY087 dial texture again, as it also seems like on the Honeycomb Cocktail Times, just with a Irish-coffee-brown coloured gradient instead of blue.

Also, I think no-one posted here in this thread about the SBGR319 when it was announced at the same time as the SBGH269 in September/October? It's an Asia Limited Edition of 350 pieces:
https://www.grand-seiko.com/au-en/collections/sbgr319g
https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/new-sbgr319-asia-le-5040053.html
https://timeandtidewatches.com/video-a-song-of-fire-and-ice-grand-seikos-sbgh269-and-sbgr319/


----------



## Time Seller

Great research, many thanks for your efforts! :-!


----------



## Fordehouse

Fantastic news on the 6105-8110/9 front huangcjz 

I presume these will be showcased at Seiko's Summit show in March?


----------



## huangcjz

Fordehouse said:


> Fantastic news on the 6105-8110/9 front huangcjz
> 
> I presume these will be showcased at Seiko's Summit show in March?


It's a rumour rather than news as such, but it's from a source which has been reliable several times in the past. I thought that the Summit was a Grand Seiko thing rather than a Seiko thing? Though I guess they'll announce their new products around the usual Baselworld time of the end of March/beginning of April - they said that they'd announce this year's products before the later timing of Baselworld this year which is in I think May.


----------



## v1triol

@huangcjz, in other thread someone shared a leak about Black Series MM300 on rubber, thoughts?


----------



## ahonobaka

Man I LOVE this rumor talk. Hopefully things get substantiated as we near the new year. A modern reinterpretation of the 6105 would be killer for me, I'd just about HAVE to buy it seeing as how I didn't allow myself the SLA. 

Also intrigued to hear more about a black series MM300, which makes sense given the SNR's. 

And finally, if anyone hears a damn squeek about a new GS diver, please divulge!


(As far as possibility of a 6215, doesn't make sense to me tbh. The 6159 is the hallmark model which gets praise/celebration in Japan, and it's already been done. Also doesn't make sense to back track chronologically; I maintain that these SLA recreations for the most part are over for at least 10-20 years, but would be glad to be proven wrong)


----------



## yonsson

I was at the London store today to look at the new SEIKO historical chronos. 
The seller told me “it’s thick because the movement is basically a Grand SEIKO movement”. So that’s how they sell the thick chronos issue? Hilarious.


----------



## yonsson

ahonobaka said:


> Man I LOVE this rumor talk. Hopefully things get substantiated as we near the new year. A modern reinterpretation of the 6105 would be killer for me, I'd just about HAVE to buy it seeing as how I didn't allow myself the SLA.
> 
> Also intrigued to hear more about a black series MM300, which makes sense given the SNR's.
> 
> And finally, if anyone hears a damn squeek about a new GS diver, please divulge!
> 
> (As far as possibility of a 6215, doesn't make sense to me tbh. The 6159 is the hallmark model which gets praise/celebration in Japan, and it's already been done. Also doesn't make sense to back track chronologically; I maintain that these SLA recreations for the most part are over for at least 10-20 years, but would be glad to be proven wrong)


1: A ~40mm 8L 6105-8000 would be a killer that I'd HAVE to have. Too bad they'll mess up the dial markers again and put a printed SEIKO-logo on it. Hoping for at least a flat top crystal if they release the -8000. 
2: A black MM300 would be cool! I'd probably pass on it though since the SLA-300 is even thicker than the 001/017. 
3: The 6215 is very rarely mentioned in regards to seiko's history. It would surprise me extremely if they did a reissue of it.


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> I was at the London store today to look at the new SEIKO historical chronos.
> The seller told me "it's thick because the movement is basically a Grand SEIKO movement". So that's how they sell the thick chronos issue? Hilarious.


I thought you knew staff in there are complete morons. Should have become estate agents.


----------



## huangcjz

v1triol said:


> @huangcjz, in other thread someone shared a leak about Black Series MM300 on rubber, thoughts?


What other thread's that? I'm sure there's more coming out that I haven't heard of, and it sounds plausible to me.

First live photo I've seen of the SRPE11:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/e7ci25

The owner says that it reminds them more of whisky than of Irish coffee, and that the SRPE11 is limited to 1,300 pieces, and the power reserve model SSA401 is limited to 1,000 pieces.


----------



## clyde_frog

huangcjz said:


> What other thread's that? I'm sure there's more coming out that I haven't heard of, and it sounds plausible to me.
> 
> First live photo I've seen of the SRPE11:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/e7ci25
> 
> The owner says that it reminds them more of whisky than of Irish coffee, and that the SRPE11 is limited to 1,300 pieces, and the power reserve model SSA401 is limited to 1,000 pieces.


It looks like a coffee stain.


----------



## JacobC

clyde_frog said:


> It looks like a coffee stain.


Noooo it looks like a coffee after you pour cream in.

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## Snaggletooth

clyde_frog said:


> It looks like a coffee stain.


That's putting it politely ;-)


----------



## v1triol

huangcjz said:


> What other thread's that? I'm sure there's more coming out that I haven't heard of, and it sounds plausible to me.
> 
> First live photo I've seen of the SRPE11:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/e7ci25
> 
> The owner says that it reminds them more of whisky than of Irish coffee, and that the SRPE11 is limited to 1,300 pieces, and the power reserve model SSA401 is limited to 1,000 pieces.


Week ago or so there was a small thread on f21, but I did not subcscribe to it and can't find it now.
Anyway, as per OP black MM300 on rubber was rumored by his Seiko dealer.


----------



## yonsson

Toshk said:


> I thought you knew staff in there are complete morons. Should have become estate agents.


It was my first time there. I didn't correct her but I died a little inside. I'll never return.


----------



## carloscastro7

yonsson said:


> It was my first time there. I didn't correct her but I died a little inside. I'll never return.


It is the same in every watch shop I know. Never actually met a WIS in any of these shops. I understand not caring about watches like we do since we are obsessed, but if I was selling something I would try to learn everything I could about it


----------



## Toshk

carloscastro7 said:


> It is the same in every watch shop I know. Never actually met a WIS in any of these shops. I understand not caring about watches like we do since we are obsessed, but if I was selling something I would try to learn everything I could about it


Exactly my comparison to estate agents. No knowledge whatsoever. Just BS all over.


----------



## Tickstart

A certain kind of person excels working in sales. Another kind of person is the WIS type. These traits very seldomly intersect.


----------



## yonsson

Tickstart said:


> A certain kind of person excels working in sales. Another kind of person is the WIS type. These traits very seldomly intersect.


I disagree. If you want to sell €6000 Seiko's, then you need to know your sh*t. 
If you sell watches from a brand where the brand is the selling point, like Rolex, Patek and so on, then you don't need to know anything.


----------



## yonsson

Double trouble


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> I disagree. If you want to sell €6000 Seiko's, then you need to know your sh*t.
> If you sell watches from a brand where the brand is the selling point, like Rolex, Patek and so on, then you don't need to know anything.


Was it the small guy with brown hair? Think his name is Alex and he's fairly new? He told me he didn't like spring drive. Wtf kind of Seiko salesman would say that?

Unrelated to that I went into Ernest Jones in the UK about a week ago to have a look at a couple of watches. I had my Transocean on and one of the staff was wearing a new Sumo and had a bit of a talk about Seiko, and he tried to tell me that the misaligned ones are more desirable!


----------



## yonsson

clyde_frog said:


> ..!


Getting a bit OT, but no, it was a woman.


----------



## Tickstart

Getting political now


----------



## Biggles3

Two LE 'Coffee Cocktails' just released in Asia.









Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

I like them, reminds me of the “vintage”-recreation Panerai dials released last year.


----------



## rakkasan

Anyone have any info on this watch? I found it while looking for the reissue SUS on https://store.nanouniverse.jp/jp/g/g6700137002_r2214

All I've been able to find is that it'll be released soon, maybe this month.


----------



## huangcjz

rakkasan said:


> Anyone have any info on this watch? I found it while looking for the reissue SUS on https://store.nanouniverse.jp/jp/g/g6700137002_r2214
> 
> All I've been able to find is that it'll be released soon, maybe this month.


Someone already posted about it on this thread here, but with no other details: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-1450.html#post50447261

What else is there to know about it apart from what's known from the text and photos on the web-page that you linked anyway? It has its model number, price, dimensions, its weight, that it's 10 bar water resistant, that it's using fake-aged lume on the hands and the small index markers, that it's got a Hardlex crystal, that it apparently has a 20mm lug width (they say 2 cm, but also seem to have rounded the 41 mm case diameter to 4 cm further on down the page, so who knows how accurate or rounded that figure might be), that it's using the quartz 7N42 calibre (as seen by the code on the case-back in the photos on the web-site) which is accurate to ±15 seconds per month, and that it comes on a nylon strap. The price quoted is including Japanese sales tax.

2 new Riki Watanabe design-inspired Enamel-dial PRESAGE models announced today, this time automatic using the 6R35 70-hour power reserve movement, rather than Spring Drive:

White and brown models (compare the brown dial and strap to the black strap on the white-dialled model, to the brown dial model's black date-wheel, and the un-printed brown dial against the black background that it's on), both are 120,000 JPY not including tax - no idea why they cost 20% more than the 100,000 JPY not including tax of the SPB047/SARX049, when the only spec difference is that they have a movement with 20 hour longer power reserve, and come on horse leather (I guess probably Shell Cordovan) rather than crocodile straps, which shouldn't cause that much of a cost difference. The SCVS013/SCVS015 also came on Shell Cordovan. They have dual-curved sapphire crystals with anti-reflective coating, just as the SPB047 etc. have. Does the Riki Watanabe name really cause that much of a cost premium?

Thankfully they are slightly smaller than the SPB047, at 39.9 mm in diameter x 47.2 mm lug-to-lug, vs. 40.5 mm x 47.8 mm for the SPB047, but unfortunately they still have the same thickness of 12.35 mm as the SPB047. There are vintage watches with enamel dials which are much, much thinner, so that can't be the reason for the thickness.

The case design with its thinner lugs, which is more traditionally dress-styled, seems to recall a mix between the much-beloved and sought-after but sadly long-discontinued SARB029/SARB031 and SCVS013/SCVS015, though to my eyes it's not as nice in appearance as the SCVS013/SCVS015's.

The hour hand especially seems a bit small/strangely-proportioned to me with its thin stem compared to its large end, but perhaps it's just that I don't personally like this style of hands - though the SPB069 doesn't have this issue to my eyes, since its hour hand has a much thicker stem. I prefer this cleaner dial design to the busier Arabic numerals on the Spring Drive PRESAGEs and the busier Roman + Arabic numerals on the SPB047's dial, plus now no more chopped-off Roman numeral III, but I personally don't like this old-fashioned hand-set that Seiko are using on their PRESAGEs this year as much as dauphine or stick hands. The size and especially thickness rules it out for me, after having tried on the SPB047.

https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/special/rikiwatanabe/enamel_automatic.html










SPB113 (international model number) / SARX065 (JDM model number):









































SPB115 (international model number) / SARX067 (JDM model number):


----------



## Rocat

clyde_frog said:


> Unrelated to that I went into Ernest Jones in the UK about a week ago to have a look at a couple of watches. I had my Transocean on and one of the staff was wearing a new Sumo and had a bit of a talk about Seiko, and* he tried to tell me that the misaligned ones are more desirable!*


This is the funniest thing I've heard in a while.


----------



## Seikogi

huangcjz said:


> Thankfully they are slightly smaller than the SPB047, at 39.9 mm in diameter x 47.2 mm lug-to-lug, vs. 40.5 mm x 47.8 mm for the SPB047, but unfortunately they still have the same thickness of 12.35 mm as the SPB047. There are vintage watches with enamel dials which are much, much thinner, so that can't be the reason for the thickness.


Unless they use the "new" 6L35 in more models you won't see thin Seiko watches for the next ...


----------



## huangcjz

So CASIO has officially announced that it's pulling out of Baselworld 2020, but CITIZEN said in November that it's going to be there. This article says that SEIKO and CASIO both "will be displaying at the Inhorgenta show in Munich from February 14 to February 17", so I guess we might see some new watches announced there: https://www.ablogtowatch.com/casio-announces-exit-from-baselworld-2020/


----------



## Seikogi

huangcjz said:


> So CASIO has officially announced that it's pulling out of Baselworld 2020, but CITIZEN said in November that it's going to be there. This article says that SEIKO and CASIO both "will be displaying at the Inhorgenta show in Munich from February 14 to February 17", so I guess we might see some new watches announced there: https://www.ablogtowatch.com/casio-announces-exit-from-baselworld-2020/


Casio won't have trouble, those titanium squares are selling like hot cakes and having a huge fanbase in Asia.

Wish I could visit since its close and I have to be in München next year around that time but Inhorgenta is not open for "commoners" like me


----------



## Tickstart

Thanks for saying München and not "munick" or whatever some call it, urgh


----------



## mi6_

Seikogi said:


> Unless they use the "new" 6L35 in more models you won't see thin Seiko watches for the next ...


Seems like an odd decision to use the 6R35 when the thinner 6L35 caliber is available for this watch. Once again, Seiko could make the perfect watch, but fails to do so.


----------



## Seikogi

mi6_ said:


> Seems like an odd decision to use the 6R35 when the thinner 6L35 caliber is available for this watch. Once again, Seiko could make the perfect watch, but fails to do so.


Not sure why they are not doing more with this movement. At 2.3k in the SARA015 its priced a lot above the usual 6R15 from "the good old times".

I hope we will see more in 2020 and I wouldn't even mind it in a diver.


----------



## MrDisco99

mi6_ said:


> Seems like an odd decision to use the 6R35 when the thinner 6L35 caliber is available for this watch. Once again, Seiko could make the perfect watch, but fails to do so.


Using the 6L would probably have doubled the price.


----------



## mi6_

MrDisco99 said:


> Using the 6L would probably have doubled the price.


Yeah but it's already expensive due to the porcelain dial. Why not add some extra expense (6L35) and make it wear thin? The Mido Bronconcelli is a 7mm thick ETA 2924 auto dress watch that sells for $600 USD. How Seiko thinks they'll compete at their inflated prices is beyond me?


----------



## Seikogi

mi6_ said:


> Yeah but it's already expensive due to the porcelain dial. Why not add some extra expense (6L35) and make it wear thin? The Mido Bronconcelli is a 7mm thick ETA 2924 auto dress watch that sells for $600 USD. How Seiko thinks they'll compete at their inflated prices is beyond me?


Well you see, a Cocktail time with a 4R57 movement costs 600 USD BUT its twice as thick at 14.5mm so basically you get twice as much watch. 100% more value proposition than a Broncocelli


----------



## jazzy88

I think the movement naming scheme would make a lot of sense if the lower tier are using the 4R and 6R series and the midrange use the 6L series. 

I also want to see more 6L watches, hoping they can make them more ordinary watches at lower price points. They should be gearing for large scale production of these movements, which would hopefully bring the costs down (although you never know).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch

STO II, the most fun and creative Seiko design of recent memory, returns for its fourth and fifth acts on January 11, 2020.


----------



## johnMcKlane

AirWatch said:


> STO II, the most fun and creative Seiko design of recent memory, returns for its fourth and fifth acts on January 11, 2020.


The first one is a monster ?
The other one is a baby turtle ?


----------



## AirWatch

^The first one is the latest, Gen 4 Monster and the second is the second variant of STO II (regular) Turtle.


----------



## huangcjz

mi6_ said:


> Yeah but it's already expensive due to the porcelain dial. Why not add some extra expense (6L35) and make it wear thin? The Mido Bronconcelli is a 7mm thick ETA 2924 auto dress watch that sells for $600 USD. How Seiko thinks they'll compete at their inflated prices is beyond me?


The dials are enamel rather than porcelain, and they already have enamel dial watches with the 6L35, introduced at this year's Baselworld - the SJE075/SARA017 and SJE077/SARA019, which are $3,300 USD. I don't remember seeing anyone buying them and posting photos of them. I don't understand Seiko's pricing either - the SARX055 with 6R15 is ~$1,000 USD. Change the movement to a 6L35 to make it thinner, and the SJE073/SARA015 is $2,200 USD. The enamel dial watches like the SPB047/SARX049 are also ~$1,000 USD with a 6R15. Change the movement to a 6L35 to make it thinner, and they become $3,300 USD?! The SJE073 was a Limited Edition of 1,881 pieces from a year and a half ago, and I don't think it's sold out yet at $2,200 USD. I heard that they were going for 1/3 off at an AD not long after launch.



jazzy88 said:


> I think the movement naming scheme would make a lot of sense if the lower tier are using the 4R and 6R series and the midrange use the 6L series.
> 
> I also want to see more 6L watches, hoping they can make them more ordinary watches at lower price points. They should be gearing for large scale production of these movements, which would hopefully bring the costs down (although you never know).


Unfortunately, with the way that it's clear that Seiko are going, it's never going to happen.


----------



## huangcjz

AirWatch said:


> STO II, the most fun and creative Seiko design of recent memory, returns for its fourth and fifth acts on January 11, 2020.


Aren't these the STO IV's, since the STO IIIs (Great White Shark) are what they're based on, and the STO IIs were the PVD versions of the original STOs, also with darker dials?



johnMcKlane said:


> The first one is a monster ?
> The other one is a baby turtle ?


The second one is a Turtle, because it has the crown at 4 o'clock - the Mini/Baby Turtle has the crown at 3 o'clock, which is the easiest differentiator, and also has twisted/sloped lugs. This Turtle is just an STO III (Great White Shark) but with a different, darker bezel insert and cyclops instead of the light blue/textured dark grey bezel insert that the STO III Great White Sharks had, and with what looks like faux-patinated lume and bezel insert numbers. The STO III Great White Shark Turtle came on a stainless steel bracelet, making it a bit more expensive than the first one which came on a silicone strap, whereas this new Turtle comes on a silicone strap.


----------



## Tamadx

AirWatch said:


> STO II, the most fun and creative Seiko design of recent memory, returns for its fourth and fifth acts on January 11, 2020.


I am going to have to keep an eye out for those.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stopsign32v

They lose me at the cyclops on those two. Lose it and they have something.


----------



## AirWatch

I keep it simple. To date, there's only been two distinct Save The Ocean core dial designs. Counting some of the variations based on these two basic, distinguishing dial designs as separate STO editions, just leads to undue confusion through faulty accounting. You don't want to mix up themes and variations.

So, so far, there're two themes, what I call Calm Seas (STO I) and Choppy Seas (STO II) and a number of variants within each of those two themes.

*STO I - Calm Seas* 









*STO II - Choppy Seas*


----------



## timetellinnoob

AirWatch said:


>


whoa whoa, what's the deal with this bezel? i doubt they'd introduce a new bezel on a SE but.... the bezel looks sharp and clean and.... awesome... like they sharpened up and increased the size of the grips.


----------



## Galaga

AirWatch said:


> STO II, the most fun and creative Seiko design of recent memory, returns for its fourth and fifth acts on January 11, 2020.


Lume different on these ?


----------



## Tickstart

My wallet is happy SEIKO just releases trash nowadays.


----------



## huangcjz

timetellinnoob said:


> whoa whoa, what's the deal with this bezel? i doubt they'd introduce a new bezel on a SE but.... the bezel looks sharp and clean and.... awesome... like they sharpened up and increased the size of the grips.


I guess that's probably why Seiya and others have been saying that the Turtles have been discontinued - I guess they'll probably be replaced by new models with this new bezel.



Galaga said:


> Lume different on these?


Yes, it's that faux-patinated stuff they've put on all the 4th gen Monsters and this year's Street Series Solar Tuna Cans, amongst other watches.


----------



## mannal

Tickstart said:


> My wallet is happy SEIKO just releases trash nowadays.


I guess you can call me the "trash collector".


----------



## mattsbeers

> I guess you can call me the "trash collector".


That's what we call all Seiko collectors. &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## mattsbeers

> I guess you can call me the "trash collector".


That's what we call all Seiko collectors. ???


----------



## Tickstart

mannal said:


> I guess you can call me the "trash collector".


Ironic, considering that's my actual occupation.


----------



## MrDisco99

huangcjz said:


> The dials are enamel rather than porcelain, and they already have enamel dial watches with the 6R35, introduced at this year's Baselworld - the SJE075/SARA017 and SJE077/SARA019, which are $3,300 USD.


I'm pretty sure these have the 6L35 not 6R35.


----------



## huangcjz

MrDisco99 said:


> I'm pretty sure these have the 6L35 not 6R35.


Sorry, yes, you're right, that's a typo - they're getting confusing with these names being so similar. At least I managed to get it right in the rest of my post! I'll correct it to avoid any confusion - thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

timetellinnoob said:


> whoa whoa, what's the deal with this bezel? i doubt they'd introduce a new bezel on a SE but.... the bezel looks sharp and clean and.... awesome... like they sharpened up and increased the size of the grips.


Hopefully it's not just a visual change in how Seiko has digitally rendered their product images. The bezel knurling on the SRP Turtles (and by extension on the SKX and '5KX') is fine enough in operation, but the grip looks and feels blunt. If this product image is any indication, maybe Seiko is finally going back to the grippier bezel knurling similar to that on the old 6309 and 7548 bezels.


----------



## yonsson

mi6_ said:


> Yeah but it's already expensive due to the porcelain dial. Why not add some extra expense (6L35) and make it wear thin? The Mido Bronconcelli is a 7mm thick ETA 2924 auto dress watch that sells for $600 USD. How Seiko thinks they'll compete at their inflated prices is beyond me?


It's more than that. 
*6L
*Special dial
*Heat tempered hands (first time for pressage)
*Special case to make the watch even thinner. 
Im not saying the price is valid but it's basically a "poor" mans GS.


----------



## mi6_

yonsson said:


> It's more than that.
> *6L
> *Special dial
> *Heat tempered hands (first time for pressage)
> *Special case to make the watch even thinner.
> Im not saying the price is valid but it's basically a "poor" mans GS.


Exactly so why skimp on the movement? Should have had the 6L35 and been a 10mm watch.


----------



## mi6_

MrDisco99 said:


> I'm pretty sure these have the 6L35 not 6R35.


Specs clearly state they have a 6R35 NOT the 6L35.

https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/SPB113J1


----------



## juice009

AirWatch said:


> STO II, the most fun and creative Seiko design of recent memory, returns for its fourth and fifth acts on January 11, 2020.


Finally a new model of monster but not what I was hoping for. Still worth checking it out at a store. I wonder when they will be available at macys. I'm waiting for Seiko to drop a fun color like yellow and orange in gen 4 monster.


----------



## clyde_frog

That STO Turtle is a big step down from the last one. Cyclops, fake patina lume, no etched bezel insert.


----------



## MrDisco99

mi6_ said:


> Specs clearly state they have a 6R35 NOT the 6L35.
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/SPB113J1


Yeah that's the SPB. The quote I was replying to was talking about the SJE075/077.


----------



## mi6_

MrDisco99 said:


> Yeah that's the SPB. The quote I was replying to was talking about the SJE075/077.


Apologies my bad.


----------



## wanner69

juice009 said:


> Finally a new model of monster but not what I was hoping for. Still worth checking it out at a store. I wonder when they will be available at macys. I'm waiting for Seiko to drop a fun color like yellow and orange in gen 4 monster.


Is this definitely going to be released? I'm with you, an orange is needed as this will be the 2nd blue dial along with the 2 black dials already released

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009

wanner69 said:


> Is this definitely going to be released? I'm with you, an orange is needed as this will be the 2nd blue dial along with the 2 black dials already released
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


It was posted here stating Jan 2020 for release. Yeah. I hope it's not limited edition.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhantos

AirWatch said:


> I keep it simple. To date, there's only been two distinct Save The Ocean core dial designs. Counting some of the variations based on these two basic, distinguishing dial designs as separate STO editions, just leads to undue confusion through faulty accounting. You don't want to mix up themes and variations.
> 
> So, so far, there're two themes, what I call Calm Seas (STO I) and Choppy Seas (STO II) and a number of variants within each of those two themes.
> 
> *STO I - Calm Seas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *STO II - Choppy Seas*


I strongly disagree with this approach. Lets keep it more simple then, to date, there's only been one distinct Save The Ocean core dial design and that is the blue one... IMHO, you should not just simplify things to your own liking and name things in such a way that will cause confusion and misinformation.

These will be STOIV (release), other details are irrelevant. When you say/write STOII, I understand it as STOII, not STOIII (pics are of STOIII). I already have a working knowledge and definition for the STOs and I think it is the generally accepted one and is better for effective communications.


----------



## Tickstart

Has there been a turtle release that's been better looking than the original lineup of the 773, -5, and -7? Rhetorical question.


----------



## Seikogi

Tickstart said:


> Has there been a turtle release that's been better looking than the original lineup of the 773, -5, and -7? Rhetorical question.


6309 / 6306 - historical answer


----------



## Tickstart

Well, naturally.


----------



## Stopsign32v

Tickstart said:


> Has there been a turtle release that's been better looking than the original lineup of the 773, -5, and -7? Rhetorical question.


----------



## huangcjz

Tickstart said:


> Has there been a turtle release that's been better looking than the original lineup of the 773, -5, and -7? Rhetorical question.


The Pepsi SRP779 was part of the original line-up as well.

I personally prefer black, so I guess apart from the 6306, for me my favourite is the SBDY015 with its Kanji-English day wheel.


----------



## fluence4

New bezel, new dials, the colourful text is back (!!!), sapphire crystal (!!!) and a cyclops magnifier! 









Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Stopsign32v

fluence4 said:


> New bezel, new dials, the colourful text is back (!!!), sapphire crystal (!!!) and a cyclops magnifier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


Again, what is the freaking deal with the cyclops?! I've never once had an issue reading the date on my automatic watch. If it's really an issue I can pull out my phone. :roll:

The good news is with a crystal swap they will be decent. I still don't know what is up with the vintage loom look on the Save the Ocean. Just weird and out of place...


----------



## fluence4

To be honest SRP775 is still my favourite one lol. 

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Stopsign32v

Seiko seems to be plagued with "one step forward two steps back"


----------



## georgefl74

yonsson said:


> It's more than that.
> *6L
> *Special dial
> *Heat tempered hands (first time for pressage)
> *Special case to make the watch even thinner.
> Im not saying the price is valid but it's basically a "poor" mans GS.


Plus that Mido has an MSRP of $1070, not $600. He was comparing Joma's prices to Seiko retail. A watch dropping 40% off retail is a watch few want.


----------



## Seikogi

fluence4 said:


> New bezel, new dials, the colourful text is back (!!!), sapphire crystal (!!!) and a cyclops magnifier!
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


Sapphire? Yes please! I think removing the magnifier should be easy with heat?

I also like the waffle dial.

Is that a coin edge bezel? We will need more pictures of that.


----------



## Memento Vivere

It was only a matter of time before Seiko gave in to the spec hounds and started adding sapphire to everything. It's ostensibly the right move, I just dislike the ethos or thought process that goes into treating watches so superficially.

When it came up several pages back about people buying watches holistically vs a checklist of specs/features, the idea that people do the latter was indignantly refuted. Yet in the following pages of this thread, IMHO, were countless examples of people treating watches like a checklist. After all, when "you can get a Mido Baroncelli for $600, who would ever buy the Seiko?" It's almost like there's more to watches than a direct 1:1 comparison of specs and features. 


I'll forever love the SBDX017, what I would consider to be the best iteration of the MM300. The hardlex on that makes the dial look fantastic (almost vintage with a warm glow). I like the new PS300's but find them inferior to the 017 and 001 (and is ultimately why I sold my SLA019). The added thickness is definitely a con, I don't believe the ceramic bezel looks as nice as the lacquered bezels of the 017/001 even if it's functionally superior, and of course they're more money for features I never felt the MM300 needed but Seiko were more or less forced to add. I definitely remember complaints over the price increase, as if Seiko would have seriously ever considered adding those features without adjusting the price point.

So yeah, it's perfectly fine to keep asking Seiko to continually beef up the spec sheet of all their watches, but do expect them to increase the price in turn. Interestingly that's more or less a part of what Seiko have been doing the past couple years, but people (on here at least) are more unhappy than ever with their pricing. I personally think the Sumo for example was fine as-is at $400 and was an absolutely iconic Seiko dive watch; now they've been beefed up and are almost double the price. Was it worth it? Honestly, I'd rather have the old Sumo. Just like I'd rather keep my SBDX017 than get another PS300. Specs aren't everything IMO.


----------



## mi6_

Can we please save the discussion about “best Turtle model” and “cyclops magnifiers” to other relevant threads? This thread is about NEW and UPCOMING Seiko releases NOT collectors hashing out their likes and dislikes.


----------



## Galaga

fluence4 said:


> To be honest SRP775 is still my favourite one lol.
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


Mine 2.


----------



## Snyde

fluence4 said:


> New bezel, new dials, the colourful text is back (!!!), sapphire crystal (!!!) and a cyclops magnifier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


Not sure how I feel about it. I'll be eager to get my hands on one. Was at Macy's yesterday and they had a bunch of popular Seiko models. I was tempted but resisted!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati

Memento Vivere said:


> It was only a matter of time before Seiko gave in to the spec hounds and started adding sapphire to everything. It's ostensibly the right move, I just dislike the ethos or thought process that goes into treating watches so superficially.
> 
> When it came up several pages back about people buying watches holistically vs a checklist of specs/features, the idea that people do the latter was indignantly refuted. Yet in the following pages of this thread, IMHO, were countless examples of people treating watches like a checklist. After all, when "you can get a Mido Baroncelli for $600, who would ever buy the Seiko?" It's almost like there's more to watches than a direct 1:1 comparison of specs and features.
> 
> I'll forever love the SBDX017, what I would consider to be the best iteration of the MM300. The hardlex on that makes the dial look fantastic (almost vintage with a warm glow). I like the new PS300's but find them inferior to the 017 and 001 (and is ultimately why I sold my SLA019). The added thickness is definitely a con, I don't believe the ceramic bezel looks as nice as the lacquered bezels of the 017/001 even if it's functionally superior, and of course they're more money for features I never felt the MM300 needed but Seiko were more or less forced to add. I definitely remember complaints over the price increase, as if Seiko would have seriously ever considered adding those features without adjusting the price point.
> 
> So yeah, it's perfectly fine to keep asking Seiko to continually beef up the spec sheet of all their watches, but do expect them to increase the price in turn. Interestingly that's more or less a part of what Seiko have been doing the past couple years, but people (on here at least) are more unhappy than ever with their pricing. I personally think the Sumo for example was fine as-is at $400 and was an absolutely iconic Seiko dive watch; now they've been beefed up and are almost double the price. Was it worth it? Honestly, I'd rather have the old Sumo. Just like I'd rather keep my SBDX017 than get another PS300. Specs aren't everything IMO.


This should be required reading before posting in this thread.


----------



## Galaga

mi6_ said:


> Can we please save the discussion about "best Turtle model" and "cyclops magnifiers" to other relevant threads? This thread is about NEW and UPCOMING Seiko releases NOT collectors hashing out their likes and dislikes.


Sorry dude. I actually like the new turtle releases.


----------



## huangcjz

There's going to be a fourth new Alpinist as well - I had assumed that "white dial" meant the cream one, but I was wrong - there's a separate white/silver dial one with silver indices and a black leather strap with white stitching, as well as the cream one with golden indices and a green leather strap, and probably cream stitching - the international model numbers for these 4 are SPB115, SPB117, SPB119, and SPB121:

































There's going to be a blue solar Sumo chrono on a black rubber strap, as well as the black one on a stainless steel bracelet:

















JDM model numbers for the STO IVs are SBDY047 and SBDY045:








International model numbers for them are SRPE07J1 and SRPE09J1.

More shots of the other new Turtles showing their new bezels, which are SRPE03 and SRPE05 internationally and SBDY049 and SBDY051 for the JDM versions:


----------



## Impulse

georgefl74 said:


> yonsson said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's more than that.
> *6L
> *Special dial
> *Heat tempered hands (first time for pressage)
> *Special case to make the watch even thinner.
> Im not saying the price is valid but it's basically a "poor" mans GS.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus that Mido has an MSRP of $1070, not $600. He was comparing Joma's prices to Seiko retail. A watch dropping 40% off retail is a watch few want.
Click to expand...

Careful.

Most of the people in this thread don't understand the difference between MSRP and discounted prices.


----------



## mi6_

Memento Vivere said:


> So yeah, it's perfectly fine to keep asking Seiko to continually beef up the spec sheet of all their watches, but do expect them to increase the price in turn. Interestingly that's more or less a part of what Seiko have been doing the past couple years, but people (on here at least) are more unhappy than ever with their pricing. I personally think the Sumo for example was fine as-is at $400 and was an absolutely iconic Seiko dive watch; now they've been beefed up and are almost double the price. Was it worth it? Honestly, I'd rather have the old Sumo. Just like I'd rather keep my SBDX017 than get another PS300. Specs aren't everything IMO.


Agreed for the most part, however, Seiko increased the prices long before they added the specs people look for. In 2015 you could find 2nd generation Seiko Monsters all day for $200-$250 USD. Only a few years later the same 4th generation Monsters with hardlex crystal are $400. In fact all the current 4R35/36 Seiko Divers typically cost $300-$350. For the $150 price increase they could have at least added the sapphire crystal.

Just look at the new 5KX. $275 for the same watch with 4R36 minus the screw down crown, screw in caseback and ISO6425 diver rating. An SKX was $200 all day long before the launch of the 5KX.


----------



## Sergeant Major

For the divers and tools I am looking more and more at lumed bezels. GS has hit it nicely. Seiko New LA Pros are doing the same. Keeping an eye out for more like that. With all the Seikos I have, my next watch is the Ball Vanguard in bkue.

Seiko is going to bankrupt me!


----------



## AirWatch

Following are some live shots of the upcoming Diver's Seikos due out in Japan on January 11, 2020, with still high, discounted street prices. Pics are courtesy of Japan dealer Neel Co. Ltd.

*SBDY045 STO II Gen 4 Monster 51,000 yen *


----------



## AirWatch

*SBDY047 STO II Turtle, 57,200 yen, ceramic insert on new, ingot-edged bezel, sapphire crystal*


----------



## AirWatch

*SBDY049 Waffle Turtle, 77,000 yen, ceramic insert on new, ingot-edged bezel, sapphire crystal, ss bracelet*



























*SBDY051 Waffle Turtle, 71,500 yen, ceramic insert on new, ingot-edged bezel, sapphire crystal, silicone band*


----------



## Alpineboy

AirWatch said:


> *SPDY049 Waffle Turtle, 77,000 yen, ceramic insert on new, ingot-edged bezel, sapphire crystal, ss bracelet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SBDY051 Waffle Turtle, 71,500 yen, ceramic insert on new, ingot-edged bezel, sapphire crystal, silicone band*


Thanks for sharing. Nice upgrades.


----------



## AirWatch

^You're welcome, Alpineboy, buddy, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

AirWatch said:


> SPDY049 Waffle Turtle, 77,000 yen, ceramic insert on new, ingot-edged bezel, sapphire crystal, ss bracelet
> 
> ...SBDY051 Waffle Turtle, 71,500 yen, ceramic insert on new, ingot-edged bezel, sapphire crystal, silicone band


...and now for the predictable explosion. "I can get a (fill in the blank) with sapphire and ceramic for (name your amount)."


----------



## 3WR

huangcjz said:


> ...
> There's going to be a blue *solar Sumo chrono* on a black rubber strap, as well as the back one on a stainless steel bracelet:
> ...


What in the world? Even with a picture for reference, I struggled to make sense of that string of words. Wouldn't have guessed that would be a thing.


----------



## raustin33

Memento Vivere said:


> I personally think the Sumo for example was fine as-is at $400 and was an absolutely iconic Seiko dive watch; now they've been beefed up and are almost double the price. Was it worth it? Honestly, I'd rather have the old Sumo. &#8230; Specs aren't everything IMO.


I definitely agree specs aren't everything. But they are something. Some matter, some don't. The Sumo got sapphire and a great power reserve bump. Those make owning the watch a better experience. (Not to mention the dramatic design improvement).

I'm one of the folks who tried to love the $400 Sumo but just couldn't. The new one though is incredibly tempting. I assume street price is gonna settle in at $600-700 and that's where I'd happily try one out.

Now if they could just begin making a diver clasp that isn't trash&#8230;.haha


----------



## fluence4

Ceramic bezel, even on the turtle?! Wawaweewa, Seiko is going crazy!



Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

"ingot-edge bezel", eh? so it IS a new part. i can dig it. the black waffle dial looks cool, and the STO w/ blue ceramic also looks cool. interesting stuff. are those also SE's or LE's or just new Japan models?


----------



## 59yukon01

All Seiko has to do is add that wart to their new models and I'll just check off more models I have zero interest in wasting money on.


----------



## Galaga

59yukon01 said:


> All Seiko has to do is add that wart to their new models and I'll just check off more models I have zero interest in wasting money on.


It definitely wrecks the aesthetic.


----------



## Galaga

The new monster is a bargain compared to the turtle. What movement does it have?


----------



## 59yukon01

Galaga said:


> It definitely wrecks the aesthetic.


And then some..........I seriously don't get it. I'm at the age I need readers when things are close up, but I can still read the date/day wheel just fine on my watches.


----------



## huangcjz

Galaga said:


> The new monster is a bargain compared to the turtle. What movement does it have?


4R36, so the same movement as the Turtle.


----------



## Stopsign32v

59yukon01 said:


> And then some..........I seriously don't get it. I'm at the age I need readers when things are close up, but I can still read the date/day wheel just fine on my watches.


If I had to guess they are doing it because the expensive watches do it. After all Seiko is raising their prices quite nicely. Need to fit in I guess. :roll:<|


----------



## MID

Oh, man! I just got myself a regular Turtle with the same STO-sharkfin dial. Though I got a good price Black Friday/Cyber Monday.

I gotta say, the dial is spectacular. The waves are reminiscent of Hokosai, and the shark fin is a fun touch. It is, IMHO, way better than the Seamaster wave dial, which it superficially resembles, more depth, more interesting pattern, more beautiful color.


----------



## Tanker G1

The faux patina lume on the new STO turtle and monster is so out of place. Sitting here like what?


----------



## Stopsign32v

Tanker G1 said:


> The faux patina lume on the new STO turtle and monster is so out of place. Sitting here like what?


Honestly every.....single.....new Seiko I'm sitting here like what?


----------



## huangcjz

Tanker G1 said:


> The faux patina lume on the new STO turtle and monster is so out of place. Sitting here like what?


I mean, I guess I can understand the reasoning behind it on vintage-styled watches, even if I don't personally like it usually, but on modern-styled watches like the divers they've been putting it on, it seems like they're just doing it because it's "trendy".


----------



## Stopsign32v

huangcjz said:


> I mean, I guess I can understand the reasoning behind it on vintage-styled watches, even if I don't personally like it usually, but on modern-styled watches like the divers they've been putting it on, *it seems like they're just doing it because it's "trendy".*


----------



## MrDisco99

huangcjz said:


> I mean, I guess I can understand the reasoning behind it on vintage-styled watches, even if I don't personally like it usually, but on modern-styled watches like the divers they've been putting it on, it seems like they're just doing it because it's "trendy".


I really can't wait for this trend to die. All these modern styled watches with brown lume are going to look really stupid in a few years.


----------



## yokied

Well, where do they go from the beige/brown colour as they age? Brownier or just stay the same?


----------



## Stopsign32v

MrDisco99 said:


> I really can't wait for this trend to die. All these modern styled watches with brown lume are going to look really stupid in a few years.


I know! Lets take a new Mustang or Camaro...Then what we can do is, after we paint it we can fade the paint as if it was sitting out in the sun for 7 years. Since the body style resembles retro, people will eat it up! That's the logic...


----------



## huangcjz

yokied said:


> Well, where do they go from the beige/brown colour as they age? Brownier or just stay the same?


Even on vintage watches I almost always prefer the original lighter lume colour to the browned stuff.



Stopsign32v said:


> I know! Lets take a new Mustang or Camaro...Then what we can do is, after we paint it we can fade the paint as if it was sitting out in the sun for 7 years. Since the body style resembles retro, people will eat it up! That's the logic...


Well, I guess people buy stone-washed jeans, but I don't really understand those, either.


----------



## Cobia

Memento Vivere said:


> It was only a matter of time before Seiko gave in to the spec hounds and started adding sapphire to everything. It's ostensibly the right move, I just dislike the ethos or thought process that goes into treating watches so superficially.
> 
> When it came up several pages back about people buying watches holistically vs a checklist of specs/features, the idea that people do the latter was indignantly refuted. Yet in the following pages of this thread, IMHO, were countless examples of people treating watches like a checklist. After all, when "you can get a Mido Baroncelli for $600, who would ever buy the Seiko?" It's almost like there's more to watches than a direct 1:1 comparison of specs and features.
> 
> I'll forever love the SBDX017, what I would consider to be the best iteration of the MM300. The hardlex on that makes the dial look fantastic (almost vintage with a warm glow). I like the new PS300's but find them inferior to the 017 and 001 (and is ultimately why I sold my SLA019). The added thickness is definitely a con, I don't believe the ceramic bezel looks as nice as the lacquered bezels of the 017/001 even if it's functionally superior, and of course they're more money for features I never felt the MM300 needed but Seiko were more or less forced to add. I definitely remember complaints over the price increase, as if Seiko would have seriously ever considered adding those features without adjusting the price point.
> 
> So yeah, it's perfectly fine to keep asking Seiko to continually beef up the spec sheet of all their watches, but do expect them to increase the price in turn. Interestingly that's more or less a part of what Seiko have been doing the past couple years, but people (on here at least) are more unhappy than ever with their pricing. I personally think the Sumo for example was fine as-is at $400 and was an absolutely iconic Seiko dive watch; now they've been beefed up and are almost double the price. Was it worth it? Honestly, I'd rather have the old Sumo. Just like I'd rather keep my SBDX017 than get another PS300. Specs aren't everything IMO.


Great post mate, nice to see some based comments in here.


----------



## Impulse

mi6_ said:


> Memento Vivere said:
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, it's perfectly fine to keep asking Seiko to continually beef up the spec sheet of all their watches, but do expect them to increase the price in turn. Interestingly that's more or less a part of what Seiko have been doing the past couple years, but people (on here at least) are more unhappy than ever with their pricing. I personally think the Sumo for example was fine as-is at $400 and was an absolutely iconic Seiko dive watch; now they've been beefed up and are almost double the price. Was it worth it? Honestly, I'd rather have the old Sumo. Just like I'd rather keep my SBDX017 than get another PS300. Specs aren't everything IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed for the most part, however, Seiko increased the prices long before they added the specs people look for. In 2015 you could find 2nd generation Seiko Monsters all day for $200-$250 USD. Only a few years later the same 4th generation Monsters with hardlex crystal are $400. In fact all the current 4R35/36 Seiko Divers typically cost $300-$350. For the $150 price increase they could have at least added the sapphire crystal.
> 
> Just look at the new 5KX. $275 for the same watch with 4R36 minus the screw down crown, screw in caseback and ISO6425 diver rating. An SKX was $200 all day long before the launch of the 5KX.
Click to expand...

Another example of someone who has no concept of what MSRP is.

You're comparing discounted grey market SKX prices to retail pricing of the 5KX.

You could get the SKX for 200 ish because it was heavily discounted (old model out for many years).

MSRP on that is/was 475 USD (see SKXA35, SKX173).

Seiko priced the 5KX CHEAPER than the SKX (MSRP =350 ish vs the SKXs 475).

*The problem is that with the 5KX being new and "popular", dealers ain't offering discounts like they have on the SKX over the years.*

And when the same level of discounts ARE being offered on the 5KX, the price falls to sub 200 (Macys has them for 175 ish???)

Further proof? Why have SKX prices gone up? *Seiko never raised the price of the SKX, so why is it rising? Demand!* - it's the DEALERS who are reducing discounts due to its discontinuation (and capitalising on rush purchasing).


----------



## Xhantos

AirWatch said:


> *SBDY047 STO II Turtle, 57,200 yen, ceramic insert on new, ingot-edged bezel, sapphire crystal*


Thanks for the pics. Just need to correct that these are STO IV not STO II. (You seem to classify these only according to the dials but there are so much more, like the new sapphire glass and new bezel, as with this upcoming release).


----------



## Xhantos

MrDisco99 said:


> I really can't wait for this trend to die. All these modern styled watches with brown lume are going to look really stupid in a few years.


A dial can be of any color, why not the lume? I like blue lume more than green and orange lume more than blue (It is just another color). I don't care or know any reason why brown lume won't look good on a modern watch, to my eyes it looks more than OK


----------



## Xhantos

Stopsign32v said:


> If I had to guess they are doing it because the expensive watches do it. After all Seiko is raising their prices quite nicely. Need to fit in I guess. :roll:


There is a rationale behind that. As watches get more expensive, target audience gets 'older' and needs the cyclops 

While I've always preferred a nodate version of a watch, these days I cannot read the date without my 'reading glasses' so in recent years my view of the 'cyclops' has shifted to being OK


----------



## clyde_frog

AirWatch said:


> *SBDY047 STO II Turtle, 57,200 yen, ceramic insert on new, ingot-edged bezel, sapphire crystal*


No way that has a ceramic bezel insert at that price.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## YanKristian

Just my 0.002 cents & rant : After the SKX "update", the Turtle ... They'll kill all the legends, Seiko is dead, long live to Seiko


----------



## v1triol

clyde_frog said:


> No way that has a ceramic bezel insert at that price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


????

Why?
It is expensive to produce an orange or bi-colour ceramic insert.
Blue, black, green - well, on the market there are many affordable microbrands or aftermarket inserts which are not crazy expensive. No problems with fitting the ceramic at 57k JPY / $530 price point level.


----------



## dr.sphinx

If it's ceramic, then they must have upped their bezel insert game like crazy - even the LXs don't have a proper (i.e. not just a flat triangle with a 2-D dot) lume pip. Good hint it's not ceramic.

Will be happy to be proven wrong.


Edit: price isn't known yet, I misread, sorry.


----------



## georgefl74

While I don't really care for specs, I can't say I'm a fan of what Seiko's been doing during the last decade.

Their more expensive models from the late nineties were the first mass produced watches in the world to come out with full titanium or even ceramic bodies, sapphire crystals with decent AR, intricate dials, ceramic and even DLC bezels, and then....Nothing. That progress in build quality should have trickled downstream to the mid-range but it hasn't up to now. So it's been way overdue, regardless of what the checklist crowd thinks.


----------



## mikelj1

Memento Vivere said:


> It was only a matter of time before Seiko gave in to the spec hounds and started adding sapphire to everything. It's ostensibly the right move, I just dislike the ethos or thought process that goes into treating watches so superficially.
> 
> When it came up several pages back about people buying watches holistically vs a checklist of specs/features, the idea that people do the latter was indignantly refuted. Yet in the following pages of this thread, IMHO, were countless examples of people treating watches like a checklist. After all, when "you can get a Mido Baroncelli for $600, who would ever buy the Seiko?" It's almost like there's more to watches than a direct 1:1 comparison of specs and features.
> 
> I'll forever love the SBDX017, what I would consider to be the best iteration of the MM300. The hardlex on that makes the dial look fantastic (almost vintage with a warm glow). I like the new PS300's but find them inferior to the 017 and 001 (and is ultimately why I sold my SLA019). The added thickness is definitely a con, I don't believe the ceramic bezel looks as nice as the lacquered bezels of the 017/001 even if it's functionally superior, and of course they're more money for features I never felt the MM300 needed but Seiko were more or less forced to add. I definitely remember complaints over the price increase, as if Seiko would have seriously ever considered adding those features without adjusting the price point.
> 
> So yeah, it's perfectly fine to keep asking Seiko to continually beef up the spec sheet of all their watches, but do expect them to increase the price in turn. Interestingly that's more or less a part of what Seiko have been doing the past couple years, but people (on here at least) are more unhappy than ever with their pricing. I personally think the Sumo for example was fine as-is at $400 and was an absolutely iconic Seiko dive watch; now they've been beefed up and are almost double the price. Was it worth it? Honestly, I'd rather have the old Sumo. Just like I'd rather keep my SBDX017 than get another PS300. Specs aren't everything IMO.


I agree.

I have the SRP777 and find the Hardlex perfectly acceptable; in many ways I prefer it to sapphire (in fact, the only crystal I've ever managed to scratch is the sapphire on my 53MAS from a slight brush against my wife's eternity ring).

As a 'tool' watch, I'd prefer hardlex any day and would still pay MM300 price even if it had 'just' hardlex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

v1triol said:


> ????
> 
> Why?
> It is expensive to produce an orange or bi-colour ceramic insert.
> Blue, black, green - well, on the market there are many affordable microbrands or aftermarket inserts which are not crazy expensive. No problems with fitting the ceramic at 57k JPY / $530 price point level.


Why? Because they don't put them on their $1000 diver's (with a couple of exceptions) so why would they put them on ones that cost half as much?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

The SBDY047 may indeed be my first Turtle purchase.


----------



## AirWatch

The best source of info for these upcoming Seiko Diver's watches has to be the very reputable, authorized dealers who are already selling these watches. So, let's temper some of the inaccuracies propagated here, with factual info:

- The vintage-style LumiBrite is in the Monster specs only, just like all the prior Gen 4 Monster iterations. The Turtles specs do not mention this odd "non-feature", so, it's safe to take that as their having the regular-strength lume, just like all the Turtles that came before them.

- Ceramic bezel insert is in the specs for all three of the Turtles.

- All prices are known and advertised. All of these watches are available for preorder right now.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

New turtles up for pre-order on Sakura Watches, hovering around the 800 AUD mark. Specs mention AR coating on the sapphire crystal.


----------



## GEO_79

OmegaTom said:


> New turtles up for pre-order on Sakura Watches, hovering around the 800 AUD mark. Specs mention AR coating on the sapphire crystal.
> View attachment 14703361


Is it safe to buy from Sakura watches? Cos those prices are really good. The new alpinist is over 200$ cheaper on Sakura than japan-onlinestore.


----------



## GEO_79

OmegaTom said:


> New turtles up for pre-order on Sakura Watches, hovering around the 800 AUD mark. Specs mention AR coating on the sapphire crystal.
> View attachment 14703361


Is it safe to buy from Sakura watches? Cos those prices are really good. The new alpinist is over 200$ cheaper on Sakura than japan-onlinestore.


----------



## v1triol

clyde_frog said:


> Why? Because they don't put them on their $1000 diver's (with a couple of exceptions) so why would they put them on ones that cost half as much?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Everything has to start somewhere
Most Seiko models is between microbrands and affordable Swiss. It is good idea to start leveling up to the market in the affordable models, as the feedback will be _louder _let's say.
I am sure next gen of Seikos for grand or so, will have those materials as well.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

GEO_79 said:


> Is it safe to buy from Sakura watches? Cos those prices are really good. The new alpinist is over 200$ cheaper on Sakura than japan-onlinestore.


Haven't bought from them personally, but other forum users seem to have had good experiences with Sakura Watches.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

Double


----------



## GEO_79

OmegaTom said:


> Haven't bought from them personally, but other forum users seem to have had good experiences with Sakura Watches.


I understand ; thank you!! I don't know what to do. This huge price difference is... https://japan-onlinestore.com/SBDC087 and this https://www.sakurawatches.com/seiko-prospex-alpinist-limited-model-sbdc087


----------



## simonp67

huangcjz said:


> There's going to be a fourth new Alpinist as well - I had assumed that "white dial" meant the cream one, but I was wrong - there's a separate white/silver dial one with silver indices and a black leather strap with white stitching, as well as the cream one with golden indices and a green leather strap, and probably cream stitching - the international model numbers for these 4 are SPB115, SPB117, SPB119, and SPB121:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's going to be a blue solar Sumo chrono on a black rubber strap, as well as the black one on a stainless steel bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JDM model numbers for the STO IVs are SBDY047 and SBDY045:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International model numbers for them are SRPE07J1 and SRPE09J1.
> 
> More shots of the other new Turtles showing their new bezels, which are SRPE03 and SRPE05 internationally and SBDY049 and SBDY051 for the JDM versions:


I'm going to need one of the new turtles this year!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Horatio

el_beelo said:


> You mean this 6S?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have to get one of these someday. el_beelo, your inbox seems full. Please PM me about a watch.


----------



## clyde_frog

v1triol said:


> Everything has to start somewhere
> Most Seiko models is between microbrands and affordable Swiss. It is good idea to start leveling up to the market in the affordable models, as the feedback will be _louder _let's say.
> I am sure next gen of Seikos for grand or so, will have those materials as well.


Well let's hope so, but until I see ceramic bezel on Seiko's own website I believe this is misinformation from these dealers. Putting a ceramic bezel and sapphire on a $500 diver would be a massive surprise considering the trend with Seiko. For example, the Transocean had a ceramic bezel, none of the subsequent 6r15 divers did. They started offering less value for the same price, so this would be a bit of a turnaround.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

clyde_frog said:


> For example, the Transocean had a ceramic bezel, none of the subsequent 6r15 divers did.


The Transoceans are a bit different in that the entire bezel is a single piece of ceramic, rather than having a separate ceramic bezel insert in a standard metal bezel, which would be much thinner and less material, so a larger piece of ceramic would cost more.


----------



## clyde_frog

huangcjz said:


> The Transocean is a bit different in that the entire bezel is a single piece of ceramic, rather than having a separate ceramic bezel insert in a standard metal bezel, which would be much thinner and less material.


Right, whole thing was ceramic and it was around the same price as an SBDC061 with no ceramic at all.



huangcjz said:


> JDM model numbers for the STO IVs are SBDY047 and SBDY045:


It really is ceramic then, I am surprised.


----------



## tsteph12

simonp67 said:


> I'm going to need one of the new turtles this year!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh my...I too need that new dark green SBDY051. Sapphire crystal is a bonus.


----------



## GEO_79

I've preorderd the new black dial seiko alpinist from Sakura watches. Wish me luck haha


----------



## Time Seller

Seeing this new generation of Seikos makes me feel even better about owning some of the iconic models from the past I've been lucky enough to snag! b-)


----------



## melvinkjones

AirWatch said:


> *SBDY049 Waffle Turtle, 77,000 yen, ceramic insert on new, ingot-edged bezel, sapphire crystal, ss bracelet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SBDY051 Waffle Turtle, 71,500 yen, ceramic insert on new, ingot-edged bezel, sapphire crystal, silicone band*


Thanks for the pictures. I like the grid/waffle but it looks like they made it a little too big relative to the size of the dial. They got it right on some other models (SRP463) but this Turtle looks too 'pixelated'









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stopsign32v

melvinkjones said:


> Thanks for the pictures. I like the grid/waffle but it looks like they made it a little too big relative to the size of the dial. They got it right on some other models (SRP463) but this Turtle looks too 'pixelated'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Yes, you are right. I don't mean to keep harping on Seiko's new releases but instead of making new better models, I swear it seems like their engineers got together and asked each other "How can we piss off our fan base?"

As a Seiko fan I should be wondering how I'm going to scrape up the money for these new amazing models. Instead I'm wondering how I can scrape up money for the new old stock models while they are still new!


----------



## ahonobaka

I’m part of the Seiko fan base and love these new releases. Can’t please everyone I guess! Agreed that the classics will remain classics and everything the past few years are different. But that’s one of the things I like about Seiko, the quirky AFness


----------



## yokied

I'm surprised that a lot of the experienced Seiko purists hating everything in the last x decade(s) can't give credit where it's due with the MM200. It's a damn good watch, possibly the best all-rounder Seiko are putting out right now and has a lot of potential with a better movement. It's compromised in some areas but definitely deserves better than to be crapped on.


----------



## Galaga

yokied said:


> I'm surprised that a lot of the experienced Seiko purists hating everything in the last x decade(s) can't give credit where it's due with the MM200. It's a damn good watch, possibly the best all-rounder Seiko are putting out right now and has a lot of potential with a better movement. It's compromised in some areas but definitely deserves better than to be crapped on.


It's a top watch but I just can't stand the handset.


----------



## fluence4

I was really excited about the new Alpinist- specs, looks, loved everything. So I went to preorder one and I saw this... 41mm.. Nooooooooooooo...









Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

fluence4 said:


> I was really excited about the new Alpinist- specs, looks, loved everything. So I went to preorder one and I saw this... 41mm.. Nooooooooooooo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


Its 14mm thick? Are those specs legit?


----------



## Toshk

2020 Alpinist official dimensions: 39.45mm x 13.2mm x 46.4mm


----------



## fluence4

Seikogi said:


> Its 14mm thick? Are those specs legit?











These are from Hodinkee. I am not sure about the specs, but probably the thickness is indeed 14mm, because of the caseback- it's a see-through one.









Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

Toshk said:


> 2020 Alpinist official dimensions: 39.45mm x 13.2mm x 46.4mm


I really hope you are right.

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk

fluence4 said:


> I really hope you are right.
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


I am. Check Seiko' web site tomorrow


----------



## huangcjz

I don't understand why you'd have a display case-back and then print something slap bang across the middle of it, obscuring the view through the glass? Seiko even do this with Grand Seikos...


----------



## Stopsign32v

huangcjz said:


> I don't understand why you'd have a display case-back and then print something slap bang across the middle of it, obscuring the view through the glass? Seiko even do this with Grand Seikos...


I guess the same reason they need a big huge X on the Prospex dials. Because Seiko


----------



## jmariorebelo

Is there any talk of a SKX013 replacement, like a 38mm 5KX or similar?


----------



## johnMcKlane

nevermind


----------



## flame2000

Toshk said:


> 2020 Alpinist official dimensions: 39.45mm x 13.2mm x 46.4mm


But I thought the 6R35 is thinner than the 6R15? Why does Seiko still make it this thick? 
12mm would have been perfect for the Alpinist.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

flame2000 said:


> But I thought the 6R35 is thinner than the 6R15? Why does Seiko still make it this thick?
> 12mm would have been perfect for the Alpinist.


The *6L35* is thinner than the 6R15 (and is actually a completely different movement). The *6R35* on the other hand is merely a modified version of the 6R15 and should be the same thickness.


----------



## MrDisco99

flame2000 said:


> But I thought the 6R35 is thinner than the 6R15? Why does Seiko still make it this thick?
> 12mm would have been perfect for the Alpinist.


It's not. You're thinking of the 6L35. The 6R35 has an improved mainspring, but is otherwise the same as the 6R15.

The case dimensions appear to be the same as the previous version.


----------



## flame2000

MrDisco99 said:


> It's not. You're thinking of the 6L35. The 6R35 has an improved mainspring, but is otherwise the same as the 6R15.
> 
> The case dimensions appear to be the same as the previous version.


I see. Thanks for the information guys.


----------



## huangcjz

MrDisco99 said:


> The case dimensions appear to be the same as the previous version.


I think the new PROSPEX Alpinists are 1 mm thicker than the SARB ones due to the display case-back - 13.2 mm vs. 12.2 mm.


----------



## mi6_

clyde_frog said:


> Well let's hope so, but until I see ceramic bezel on Seiko's own website I believe this is misinformation from these dealers. Putting a ceramic bezel and sapphire on a $500 diver would be a massive surprise considering the trend with Seiko. For example, the Transocean had a ceramic bezel, none of the subsequent 6r15 divers did. They started offering less value for the same price, so this would be a bit of a turnaround.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I agree. Very doubtful these are ceramic inserts on the new Turtles. Before Baselworld the leaks for the new Sumo said it had a ceramic bezel. Was clearly not the case once photos emerged. I however, would love it if they added sapphire and a ceramic insert to their divers for durability.


----------



## Tickstart

I kinda like the chocolate bar dial of that limited turtle but somehow it seems malplaced. A SEIKO diver dial should be plain matte. The SBDY015 will forever be the goodest looking returtle.


----------



## ahonobaka

So long as this is an official image, the Japanese clearly states "Bezel: Ceramics" for the SBDY047...

It is surprising given the pricing, though I can't remember if we indeed saw something similar with the new Sumos. Either way, it'll be an interesting 2020, can't wait to see what else they have up their sleeves


----------



## SSingh1975

^ That new Turtle is around $500 US for Jan release, however, the crystal is listed as sapphire with AR coating? And the bezel is indeed listed as ceremic. I'd be all over this one and then throw it on a BoR bracelet!


----------



## mi6_

ahonobaka said:


> View attachment 14706337
> 
> 
> So long as this is an official image, the Japanese clearly states "Bezel: Ceramics" for the SBDY047...
> 
> It is surprising given the pricing, though I can't remember if we indeed saw something similar with the new Sumos. Either way, it'll be an interesting 2020, can't wait to see what else they have up their sleeves


Which model is the SBDY047? The quoted picture shows 2 watches but has specs for 3 watches?

I really hope most of the Prospex Divers go ceramic for the future. The micro brands manage it on a $200 watch so surely Seiko could on a $500 watch?


----------



## erekose

The SBDY047 is the Turtle. It will have a ceramic bezel and sapphire glass. Pre-order price here in Japan is 57,000 yen. Available Jan 11th.


----------



## ahonobaka

mi6_ said:


> Which model is the SBDY047? The quoted picture shows 2 watches but has specs for 3 watches?
> 
> I really hope most of the Prospex Divers go ceramic for the future. The micro brands manage it on a $200 watch so surely Seiko could on a $500 watch?


Just to respond, the Turtle is listed as the "Left" model. This does indeed bode well for any spec conscious buyers, that we're now getting sapphire and ceramic on these, and likely on upgraded versions of the existing PS diver lineup as well where applicable (knock on wood)


----------



## MrDisco99

I find it curious that we're seeing a revamped turtle, and now a monster, but there's no mention of a samurai. Usually it's turtles and samurais that are released in parallel for stuff like this, right?


----------



## PK73

raustin33 said:


> I definitely agree specs aren't everything. But they are something. Some matter, some don't. The Sumo got sapphire and a great power reserve bump. Those make owning the watch a better experience. (Not to mention the dramatic design improvement).
> 
> I'm one of the folks who tried to love the $400 Sumo but just couldn't. The new one though is incredibly tempting. I assume street price is gonna settle in at $600-700 and that's where I'd happily try one out.
> 
> Now if they could just begin making a diver clasp that isn't trash&#8230;.haha


On the contrary I am one of the folks I loved and still love the 1st gen Sumo as well as the 2nd with the X logo, sapphire and PR must be a good upgrade but all in all I prefer the $400 Sumo, no need to pay nearly the double for a new Sumo, as for the clasp try a Ti mm300 one and you will love it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

MrDisco99 said:


> I find it curious that we're seeing a revamped turtle, and now a monster, but there's no mention of a samurai. Usually it's turtles and samurais that are released in parallel for stuff like this, right?


I guess now that they've got the new 4th-gen Monster, they want to do more with it now, since it's pretty similar. We haven't had that many new Monsters for several years now, compared to before, and compared to all the 2nd-gen Samurais that we've seen over the last few years. There are already 3 STO Samurais, and no STO Monsters until this new one. They usually do a Save The Ocean Solar chronograph too, but there doesn't seem to be a STO IV version for next year, I'm guessing because they have the 2 new Solar Sumo chronographs instead.


----------



## Raver3000

Anyone has Seiko catalog 2020 in PDF? Thanks. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A705MN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Raver3000 said:


> Anyone has Seiko catalog 2020 in PDF? Thanks.


Here you go - these are the PDFs of the catalogues that the new Save The Oceans are from, but it only shows them, it doesn't show any of the other new models like the Alpinists - the catalogues were made and uploaded at the end of October, but I think they've only just become public:

From this web-site: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/catalog

Japanese: https://storage.seikowatches.com/production/files/2019/10/31/010433129486/seiko_japanese_2019.pdf

Chinese-language catalogue for JDM watches (shows fewer watches, but shows the new STOs, and has English translation, which the Japanese-language one doesn't have) - I guess this is for Chinese tourists buying JDM watches from Japan, as it shows all the JDM rather than international model numbers, and has prices in Japanese Yen. It says "All "MADE IN JAPAN"" in inverted commas on the cover, so it seems that it's aimed at people who still care about/think there's a substantive difference between the "Made in Japan" vs. made elsewhere versions of the watches): https://storage.seikowatches.com/production/files/2019/10/31/010854611237/seiko_chinese_2019.pdf

PRESAGE, showing the Riki Watanabe Enamel-dial Automatics: https://storage.seikowatches.com/production/files/2019/10/31/011250394458/presage_2019.pdf

ASTRON and Brightz - not much new here that we haven't already seen: https://storage.seikowatches.com/production/files/2019/10/31/011043763718/astron_brightz_2019.pdf

We'll most probably have to wait until late March to early April for a newer catalogue showing the rest of the new models that will be coming.


----------



## vintage123

Guys,

After the reveal of the ceramic/sapphire Turtle, what do you think, should we expect ceramic Sumo in the next few months?


----------



## Impulse

huangcjz said:


> I guess now that they've got the new 4th-gen Monster, they want to do more with it now, since it's pretty similar. We haven't had that many new Monsters for several years now, compared to before, and compared to all the 2nd-gen Samurais that we've seen over the last few years. There are already 3 STO Samurais, and no STO Monsters until this new one. They usually do a Save The Ocean Solar chronograph too, but there doesn't seem to be a STO IV version for next year, I'm guessing because they have the 2 new Solar Sumo chronographs instead.


My SNDA59 comes with the same Ti "MM300" clasp (_seriously, it does, stock. The SNDA59 is another source for those clasps_).

I expected more, honestly, after reading so much about it. Ratcheting is nice, but it really doesn't feel all that.....solid or well made.

My 2c.


----------



## Raver3000

huangcjz said:


> Here you go - these are the PDFs of the catalogues that the new Save The Oceans are from, but it only shows them, it doesn't show any of the other new models like the Alpinists - the catalogues were made and uploaded at the end of October, but I think they've only just become public:
> 
> From this web-site: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/catalog
> 
> Japanese: https://storage.seikowatches.com/production/files/2019/10/31/010433129486/seiko_japanese_2019.pdf
> 
> Chinese-language catalogue for JDM watches (shows fewer watches, but shows the new STOs, and has English translation, which the Japanese-language one doesn't have) - I guess this is for Chinese tourists buying JDM watches from Japan, as it shows all the JDM rather than international model numbers, and has prices in Japanese Yen. It says "All "MADE IN JAPAN"" in inverted commas on the cover, so it seems that it's aimed at people who still care about/think there's a substantive difference between the "Made in Japan" vs. made elsewhere versions of the watches): https://storage.seikowatches.com/production/files/2019/10/31/010854611237/seiko_chinese_2019.pdf
> 
> PRESAGE, showing the Riki Watanabe Enamel-dial Automatics: https://storage.seikowatches.com/production/files/2019/10/31/011250394458/presage_2019.pdf
> 
> ASTRON and Brightz - not much new here that we haven't already seen: https://storage.seikowatches.com/production/files/2019/10/31/011043763718/astron_brightz_2019.pdf
> 
> We'll most probably have to wait until late March to early April for a newer catalogue showing the rest of the new models that will be coming.


Thank you very much sir.

Enviado desde mi SM-A705MN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Raver3000 said:


> Thank you very much sir.


You're welcome - I wouldn't have thought to look for them if it wasn't for you asking, so thanks for that.


----------



## Tickstart

So, to get this straight: Is there a new monster out that is orange?


----------



## huangcjz

Tickstart said:


> So, to get this straight: Is there a new monster out that is orange?


No, the only new ones have black and blue dials, including the new Save The Ocean one, but it's likely that Seiko will come out with an orange one within the next year or two.


----------



## wanner69

The new monster is hardlex and non Ceramic bezel I've read

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## SaoDavi

vintage123 said:


> Guys,
> 
> After the reveal of the ceramic/sapphire Turtle, what do you think, should we expect ceramic Sumo in the next few months?


Shogun would be better given it's price.


----------



## tsteph12

SaoDavi said:


> Shogun would be better given it's price.


Releasing the Shogun again in orange would be an immediate "buy now" for me to be sure.


----------



## yonsson

...


----------



## bart_us

Sumo solar chrono


----------



## v1triol

bart_us said:


> Sumo solar chrono


Is it steel? looks like titanium.


----------



## bart_us

Stainless steel case and Seiko V192 Solar caliber with an accuracy of ±15 seconds per month.


----------



## Time Seller

bart_us said:


> Sumo solar chrono


What, pray tell, does this have to do with a Sumo?


----------



## yonsson

I love diver chronos. I’ve put my name on the black version. Might back out though, if the lume on the hands don’t match the lume in the dial.


----------



## yokied

yonsson said:


> I love diver chronos. I've put my name on the black version. Might back out though, if the lume on the hands don't match the lume in the dial.


Never had one but the concept has appeal and I've always quietly kept my eye out for a legible semi-classic aesthetic that could be a good, useful beater. This might be it. We'll see about the dimensions, weight and wearability. Hopefully solar keeps it all under control.


----------



## georgefl74

Time Seller said:


> What, pray tell, does this have to do with a Sumo?


Same crappy bracelet


----------



## huangcjz

Time Seller said:


> What, pray tell, does this have to do with a Sumo?


Similar case, with twisted lugs, and it's also a 200 m divers' watch. If you wanted an automatic chronograph, then an 8R movement would make it a lot thicker.


----------



## SSingh1975

yonsson said:


> I love diver chronos. I've put my name on the black version. Might back out though, if the lume on the hands don't match the lume in the dial.


Diver chronos are only for looks. Far from practical. 2/3 subdials really eat up the whole watch face and under 10 feet of water, you can pretty much say goodbye to any dial legibility.

I did reef diving last year in Fiji during vacation and almost all the dive instructors were wearing Seiko/Citizen divers (3 handers). I had my aquaracer at that time and tested it in about 15 feet depth and the dial was totally readable in the clear Pacific waters.


----------



## BigBluefish

Time Seller said:


> What, pray tell, does this have to do with a Sumo?


Just basic looks, case style, dial markers, hands, bezel. 
It's the Fauxmo Chrono.


----------



## Tickstart

I liked chronos as a kid. Then I grew up.


----------



## Snyde

Tickstart said:


> I liked chronos as a kid. Then I grew up.


Lol, what do you like now?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77

Tickstart said:


> I liked chronos as a kid. Then I grew up.


^ this. Sums me up perfectly.

Still see the odd one that stirs something, but havent been close to buying one in years


----------



## Tanker G1

Time Seller said:


> What, pray tell, does this have to do with a Sumo?


No clue but as someone always on the lookout for another watch I don't need I kinda dig it.

Edit: On second look, I'm growing tired of the 'dirty' looking lume Seiko has been putting on their mid-level stuff. The SBDC051/53/61/63 etc all have it. I'm not talking about faux patina stuff but the dirty-white. It's really noticeable when next to other watches including Seiko entry-level stuff. I get that the lume on the SBDCs is probably more effective/brighter/longer-lasting etc but I strongly prefer the clean contrast look of the Samurai below:


----------



## SteveNC

B1ff_77 said:


> ^ this. Sums me up perfectly.
> 
> Still see the odd one that stirs something, but havent been close to buying one in years


Same here.


----------



## cave diver

Time Seller said:


> What, pray tell, does this have to do with a Sumo?


you mean aside from the seamaster-copy case, big sumo lettering on the bezel, proportion of bracelet, index markers and hands? Well, I guess not much.


----------



## Cobia

Time Seller said:


> What, pray tell, does this have to do with a Sumo?


Its a sumo, its in a sumo case on a sumo bracelet, looks like a chrono sumo to me.


----------



## Cobia

cave diver said:


> you mean aside from the seamaster-copy case, big sumo lettering on the bezel, proportion of bracelet, index markers and hands? Well, I guess not much.


''seamaster copy case'?


----------



## cave diver

Cobia said:


> ''seamaster copy case'?


I've always thought the sumo case was a puffed-up seamaster. copy isn't the word, my mistake, more like seamaster-esque, IMHO.


----------



## Time Seller

Cobia said:


> Its a sumo, its in a sumo case on a sumo bracelet, looks like a chrono sumo to me.


You see what you wanna see. To me it's not a Sumo.


----------



## clyde_frog

Time Seller said:


> You see what you wanna see. To me it's not a Sumo.


Not sure what to think about this one, on one hand it's still the same case and bracelet and that hugely defines the watch. On the other hand when it comes to the dial, hands and bezel insert, it's really nothing like what the actual Sumo looked like.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Time Seller said:


> Cobia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a sumo, its in a sumo case on a sumo bracelet, looks like a chrono sumo to me.
> 
> 
> 
> You see what you wanna see. To me it's not a Sumo.
Click to expand...

Huh? Curious, I'll bite. How does it look different to you?
Edit: Yeah, in reference to the above post, true. I meant the case and bracelet.


----------



## trameline

Tickstart said:


> I liked chronos as a kid. Then I grew up.


It happens, be brave


----------



## Cobia

Time Seller said:


> You see what you wanna see. To me it's not a Sumo.


OK lol, things are getting very strange in this thread.


----------



## Time Seller

Cobia said:


> OK lol, things are getting very strange in this thread.


No, not really. I guess I'm just more a "purist" for the original Sumo.
I consider the chrono a different watch. It's based on a Sumo, sure, but I wouldn't call it by the same name.
If they made a chrono based on the Shogun, I wouldn't call it a Shogun, either.
Capice?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Time Seller said:


> No, not really. I guess I'm just more a "purist" for the original Sumo.
> I consider the chrono a different watch. It's based on a Sumo, sure, but I wouldn't call it by the same name.
> If they made a chrono based on the Shogun, I wouldn't call it a Shogun, either.
> Capice?


How about "Chrumo"?


----------



## clyde_frog

Mr.Jones82 said:


> How about "Chrumo"?


Not Sumograph?


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Snyde said:


> Lol, what do you like now?


*****ing.


----------



## soursenseless

Time Seller said:


> No, not really. I guess I'm just more a "purist" for the original Sumo.
> I consider the chrono a different watch. It's based on a Sumo, sure, but I wouldn't call it by the same name.
> If they made a chrono based on the Shogun, I wouldn't call it a Shogun, either.
> Capice?


And Is the Seamaster chrono not a Seamaster either?


----------



## Time Seller

soursenseless said:


> And Is the Seamaster chrono not a Seamaster either?


I have no idea about Seamasters. :roll:


----------



## Seikogi

Would have been better if the date window was placed inside the right subdial a la 7A38.

How is the thickness considering its a solar watch?


----------



## hakabasch

Spring drive GMT diver SBGE251. The lum is removed.


----------



## cave diver

cave diver said:


> you mean aside from the seamaster-copy case, big sumo lettering on the bezel, proportion of bracelet, index markers and hands? Well, I guess not much.


I should have done this before:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

hakabasch said:


> Spring drive GMT diver SBGE251. The lum is removed.


Not a diver with a 24 hour bezel and no lume. It's a GMT watch.


----------



## il Pirati

cave diver said:


> I should have done this before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same case, same bracelet, same hands, same dial markers, same bezel... I'm not sure what you guys are seeing. Clearly not a sumo.


----------



## samael_6978

il Pirati said:


> Same case, same bracelet, same hands, same dial markers, same bezel... I'm not sure what you guys are seeing. Clearly not a sumo.


I can't tell if there is camel toe like on sumo.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller

il Pirati said:


> Same case, same bracelet, same hands, same dial markers, same bezel... I'm not sure what you guys are seeing. Clearly not a sumo.


No, it's not.


----------



## Chronopolis

Seikogi said:


> *Would have been better if *the date window was placed inside the right subdial a la 7A38.


Well, yeah, but then it wouldn't be Seiko. :-!

They just HAVE to F something up somewhere. 
As if they're afraid, if got everything right in any given watch they make, it might be a bit TOO goodlooking, 
and thus crush to oblivion all their European rivals, forever. :roll:


----------



## mi6_

Time Seller said:


> No, it's not.
> View attachment 14727711


That's a first generation Sumo. Dial, bezel and hands changed for Gen 3.


----------



## manofrolex

Saw this yesterday










Big , thick and way too expensive but very well built if not overly built

Then these
Way too tick way too expensive and the bezel action sucked think mixing very thick mashed potatoes










Then this










Actually better than I thought it would be but again way too thick and too pricey


----------



## Seikogi

jmanlay said:


> Saw this yesterday
> 
> Big , *thick* and way too expensive but very well built if not overly built
> 
> Then these
> *Way too tick* way too expensive and the bezel action sucked think mixing very thick mashed potatoes
> 
> Then this
> 
> Actually better than I thought it would be but again *way too thick* and too pricey


Someone should send GS and Seiko a parcel with fat burners. "Your watches could use them."


----------



## manofrolex

Seikogi said:


> Someone should send GS and Seiko a parcel with fat burners. "Your watches could use them."


Lovely pieces except the thickness just a turn off . The other GS pieces were lovely but was quite disappointed by the LX series ...


----------



## Everdying

mi6_ said:


> That's a first generation Sumo. Dial, bezel and hands changed for Gen 3.


this?
what has changed on the dial? apart from the X...nothing else has really changed...not like it has gotten new indices etc.
the hands also still maintain the same shape, cept the hour hand has a line thru the middle now.
only the numbers on the bezel is the most obvious change.


----------



## Tanker G1

The briefs at 12 are now yoga pants


----------



## erekose

SumoChrono: Interesting the battle over whether a watch should be called by a particular nickname the watch community itself and not the manufacturer created...lol 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wedgehammer

I thought the LX divers were too big but compared my friend’s LX side by side with my MM300, and i realised they were about 99% similar dimensions (height-wdth-thickness). Plus LX lighter because Ti

Same experience I had with his GS lion’s mane (same case as Godzilla but on bracelet), it wore smaller than i thought and lighter too. It hugs the wrist, GS did a great job with the design

I feel these two must be tried on the wrist to really appreciate their wearability


----------



## mi6_

Everdying said:


> this?
> what has changed on the dial? apart from the X...nothing else has really changed...not like it has gotten new indices etc.
> the hands also still maintain the same shape, cept the hour hand has a line thru the middle now.
> only the numbers on the bezel is the most obvious change.
> 
> View attachment 14729293


They're all new. The hour markers are all smaller and there are new, thinner hour and minute hands. Yes the design is similar to the old one, but there's changes to everything. Look up a review of the new one compared to the old one.


----------



## manofrolex

wedgehammer said:


> I thought the LX divers were too big but compared my friend's LX side by side with my MM300, and i realised they were about 99% similar dimensions (height-wdth-thickness). Plus LX lighter because Ti
> 
> Same experience I had with his GS lion's mane (same case as Godzilla but on bracelet), it wore smaller than i thought and lighter too. It hugs the wrist, GS did a great job with the design
> 
> I feel these two must be tried on the wrist to really appreciate their wearability


I tried them on and I even have a sla019 but somehow it looked bigger in black even though black is supposed to slim things down . Was very light as you say w the Ti but almost too light . Price wasn't light though


----------



## Cobia




----------



## Tickstart

When is SEIKO releasing those jellyfish glass blobs tho?


----------



## rpitts57

Can anyone provide any feedback on the SNR031? I currently own a SRP775 and SRPC91. I was looking at one of the Tunas as my next addition but discovered the SNR last night and it looks sharp from the pictures. I searched for comments here but didn't see any from any actual owners.


----------



## yonsson

SSingh1975 said:


> Diver chronos are only for looks. Far from practical. 2/3 subdials really eat up the whole watch face and under 10 feet of water, you can pretty much say goodbye to any dial legibility.
> 
> I did reef diving last year in Fiji during vacation and almost all the dive instructors were wearing Seiko/Citizen divers (3 handers). I had my aquaracer at that time and tested it in about 15 feet depth and the dial was totally readable in the clear Pacific waters.


No one ever really dives. All I care about is looks and wearability.


----------



## yonsson

rpitts57 said:


> I searched for comments here but didn't see any from any actual owners.


It's because no one including me can be fooled to buy it. I went for the Landmaster which was fun for a few weeks. Then I got reminded that Diashield is sticky and is impossible to refinish, so I sold it. Who's even considering buying a DLC non ceramic bezel inlay door magnet like the black LX diver? It's very cool, but buying it would be financial suicide.


----------



## Everdying

mi6_ said:


> They're all new. The hour markers are all smaller and there are new, thinner hour and minute hands. Yes the design is similar to the old one, but there's changes to everything. Look up a review of the new one compared to the old one.


hmm...just saw the longisland review...
i think i like the v1 / v2 sumo better...plus i cant afford v3


----------



## Seppia

yonsson said:


> No one ever really dives. All I care about is looks and wearability.


Most people don't, but I definitely wouldn't go as far as saying no one dives.

Especially within the seiko owners world


----------



## clyde_frog

I for one actually take them scuba diving, but I don't buy them mainly for that purpose, it's just really a nice bonus that I can use them for that activity.


----------



## arislan

Everdying said:


> this?
> what has changed on the dial? apart from the X...nothing else has really changed...not like it has gotten new indices etc.
> the hands also still maintain the same shape, cept the hour hand has a line thru the middle now.
> only the numbers on the bezel is the most obvious change.
> 
> View attachment 14729293


The camel toe has gotten deeper...

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

arislan said:


> The camel toe has gotten deeper...
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


Happens with age.


----------



## Snaggletooth

yonsson said:


> No one ever really dives.


BS


----------



## carloscastro7

All my seiko divers (and non seiko too) have been diving up to 30m down. SKX and Sumo were great, Samurai I can't turn the bezel with wet hands... My zelos mako was lit up when I went inside a wreck. That was pretty cool


----------



## Shropshire_Tom

carloscastro7 said:


> All my seiko divers (and non seiko too) have been diving up to 30m down. SKX and Sumo were great, Samurai I can't turn the bezel with wet hands... My zelos mako was lit up when I went inside a wreck. That was pretty cool


Yeah me too. Like everyone (or most I would guess) who dive, dive computer is always my primary but I always wear one of my divers and set the bezel as a back up. All of my divers but 1 have been to at least 20m, some to 40m depending on dive. The one that hasn't is because it's new and will go next time.

I think divers are great tool watches, but nearly every instructor I know always wears a watch as a back up too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flame2000

Chronopolis said:


> Well, yeah, but then it wouldn't be Seiko. :-!
> 
> They just HAVE to F something up somewhere.
> As if they're afraid, if got everything right in any given watch they make, it might be a bit TOO goodlooking,
> and thus crush to oblivion all their European rivals, forever. :roll:


But then if it's a good looking Seiko, they WILL make it a limited edition, hard to get and outrageous pricing!


----------



## yonsson

Clearly no one understood my hip hop reference. 
(N.E.R.D)


----------



## Jaguarshark

Seppia said:


> Most people don't, but I definitely wouldn't go as far as saying no one dives.
> 
> Especially within the seiko owners world












God forbid anyone would actually use a dive watch to dive with


----------



## limnoman

Jaguarshark said:


> God forbid anyone would actually use a dive watch to dive with


Careful you don't scratch it against a tube 

Hope the dive was good.


----------



## subdiver

Shropshire_Tom said:


> but nearly every instructor I know always wears a watch as a back up too.


Really ?
I don't know instructor's with a mechanical watch for a backup.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom

subdiver said:


> Really ?
> I don't know instructor's with a mechanical watch for a backup.


Not mechanical to be fair, but the three instructors I know all wear a watch as a back up. One of the dive brand quartz for two of them (Mares or Aqualung from memory) and a quartz 300m Tuna for the other

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse

cave diver said:


> cave diver said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean aside from the seamaster-copy case, big sumo lettering on the bezel, proportion of bracelet, index markers and hands? Well, I guess not much.
> 
> 
> 
> I should have done this before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Its obviously the same (or damned near similar) case.

Anyone who cant see the similarities needs to get their reading glasses/vision/whatever-you-old-people-wear checked.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Impulse said:


> Anyone who cant see the similarities needs to get their reading glasses/vision/whatever-you-old-people-wear checked.


It's much more fun to be unnecessarily contrarian.


----------



## A Single White Female

I am so perplexed while all Seiko/Citizen/Swatch quartz chronographs moved to 60-minute subdials rather than 30-minute. On a 60-minute subdial that small, it is pretty much impossible to tell which mark the hand is pointing to. This is why 30-minute subdials with .5 hour totalizers were always the norm traditionally. Because you can actually read them. And chronographs with thick hands? Who is designing these things? A thick hour/minute hand will obscure a chronograph subdial to the point it cannot be read.

I adore Seiko but I so question their decisions on chronograph design. I want my chronographs to be functional, not decorative.


----------



## A Single White Female

I am so perplexed while all Seiko/Citizen/Swatch quartz chronographs moved to 60-minute subdials rather than 30-minute. On a 60-minute subdial that small, it is pretty much impossible to tell which mark the hand is pointing to. This is why 30-minute subdials with .5 hour totalizers were always the norm traditionally. Because you can actually read them. And chronographs with thick hands? Who is designing these things? A thick hour/minute hand will obscure a chronograph subdial to the point it cannot be read.

I adore Seiko but I so question their decisions on chronograph design. I want my chronographs to be functional, not decorative.


----------



## Davidka

A Single White Female said:


> I want my chronographs to be functional, not decorative.


Apparently, you're the minority.


----------



## Chronopolis

A Single White Female said:


> chronographs with thick hands? Who is designing these things? A thick hour/minute hand will obscure a chronograph subdial to the point it cannot be read.


Given how groovy Seiko's chrono designs were back in the 70's, and how ugly so many of their current offerings are, I am forced to conclude there must be some sort of nepotism going on. Some inept son / daughter / nephew, etc as the Head of Design? Quite possible.


----------



## Jaguarshark

Don't know about you guys but I'm absolutely loving the new boxes $3-6k Seiko's come in.


----------



## flame2000

Jaguarshark said:


> Don't know about you guys but I'm absolutely loving the new boxes $3-6k Seiko's come in.


I was expecting a genuine wooden box, no less for the price of $3K~6K Seiko.


----------



## manofrolex

Jaguarshark said:


> Don't know about you guys but I'm absolutely loving the new boxes $3-6k Seiko's come in.


Just pure class


----------



## clyde_frog

My Transocean came in that box and it cost 1k. Better than the box my SLA021 came in. The SLA021 which is a $3k watch comes in the same box they put some of their $1k watches in.


----------



## johnxkrn

They need to put 38mm case on sarx035 or sarx03e and sell for $800. Ppl will be all over it.


----------



## B1ff_77

clyde_frog said:


> My Transocean came in that box and it cost 1k. Better than the box my SLA021 came in. The SLA021 which is a $3k watch comes in the same box they put some of their $1k watches in.
> 
> View attachment 14746207


The 'made in Japan' boxes are much better quality than the K versions


----------



## ewewew

B1ff_77 said:


> The 'made in Japan' boxes are much better quality than the K versions


It is written.


----------



## clyde_frog

B1ff_77 said:


> The 'made in Japan' boxes are much better quality than the K versions


In this case they really are though lol.


----------



## Tickstart

J box


----------



## ewewew

Tickstart said:


> J box


You store your weed in it.


----------



## Time Seller

flame2000 said:


> I was expecting a genuine wooden box, no less for the price of $3K~6K Seiko.


This solid wood box came with my SPB039J1 (<$1000). Go figure.


----------



## clyde_frog

Time Seller said:


> This solid wood box came with my SPB039J1 (<$1000). Go figure.
> View attachment 14747095


I do wonder if they're making decisions by just pulling pieces of paper out of a hat sometimes.


----------



## mi6_

johnxkrn said:


> They need to put 38mm case on sarx035 or sarx03e and sell for $800. Ppl will be all over it.


There already is a 38mm SARB033/35 replacement from Seiko. But it's been pretty silent on the forums. 38mm diameter, 11.2mm thickness and 43.6mm lug to lug. Has the 4R35 and a sapphire crystal. Only downgrade is the movement, no lume and only 30m (splash) water resistance.

Seiko SRPD97J1








Seiko SRPD99J1


----------



## johnxkrn

I dont think the bracelet are any near the sarx033


----------



## mi6_

johnxkrn said:


> I dont think the bracelet are any near the sarx033


Nor is the price. They're good value for what they are.


----------



## mi6_

johnxkrn said:


> I dont think the bracelet are any near the sarx033


Nor is the price. They're good value for what they are.


----------



## ahonobaka

Every year I say this around this time of year...But hopefully we start getting some leaks in the next few weeks? 

Would REALLY love a GS excuse to talk me out of an 114060 right now, post Rolex price increase :X


----------



## Ace Krampus

mi6_ said:


> There already is a 38mm SARB033/35 replacement from Seiko. But it's been pretty silent on the forums. 38mm diameter, 11.2mm thickness and 43.6mm lug to lug. Has the 4R35 and a sapphire crystal. Only downgrade is the movement, no lume and only *30m (splash) water resistance.*


No thank you.


----------



## mi6_

Ace Krampus said:


> No thank you.


It's a dress watch. You're not going to take it to the beach or go swimming. That's what your Seiko Divers are for.


----------



## Jaguarshark

Time Seller said:


> This solid wood box came with my SPB039J1 (<$1000). Go figure.
> View attachment 14747095


why is it so hard seiko? why....


----------



## manofrolex

Jaguarshark said:


> why is it so hard seiko? why....


Who the hell knows. It makes zero sense they have really nice boutiques where they will sell the Japanese aura of perfection then taunt the beauty of some of the Seiko LEs and then after you shell out 5 grand for some new toy here comes the 99 cents special Walmart box . Just pure class . I know some will say Rolex boxes suck and imho they do but most of the other higher end Swiss manufacturers do emphasize experience from the boutique bs all the way to the watch packaging ....Seiko needs to get up to speed in that area.


----------



## MrDisco99

You guys are hilarious.

The box experience lasts what? 5 minutes? And then you put it in a closet where you don't see it again until you decide you want to sell the damn thing.


----------



## manofrolex

MrDisco99 said:


> You guys are hilarious.
> 
> The box experience lasts what? 5 minutes? And then you put it in a closet where you don't see it again until you decide you want to sell the damn thing.


It is part of the presentation so to me it is a packaged deal and a crap box is just that a crap box and when you shell out 4 , 5 grand it matters . At least to me it does irrespective of the box ending up in a closet . There is something special about an expensive purchase that is negatively impacted when the packaging sucks. Same deal when going to an expensive restaurant presentation matters ...


----------



## Sonar

I'd prefer a supersmall but nice box

Ideally one that small its meant for travel or display. Mayne a leather pouch instead of a box.At least some double functionality

Or all WIS should decide that boxes dont have value and we just sell watches with the receipt and waranty papers.

If i buy a 5k watch I'd be dissapointed with a standard box though 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## Pippy

MrDisco99 said:


> You guys are hilarious.
> 
> The box experience lasts what? 5 minutes? And then you put it in a closet where you don't see it again until you decide you want to sell the damn thing.


Most people I know aren't as weird as us and only have one or two watches which they keep in the boxes (where practical) when they are not wearing them, seeing the box as part of the watch package overall. Obviously some of us would need very big windowsills for that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Pippy said:


> Most people I know aren't as weird as us and only have one or two watches which they keep in the boxes (where practical) when they are not wearing them, seeing the box as part of the watch package overall. Obviously some of us would need very big windowsills for that.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Excellent point. Before I was into watches, I used to store my watch in its original box and a nice box is an absolute extension of the watch in my opinion, especially for the one watch individual.

Personally, I don't really care about boxes these days...but I find it curious that some of you are so dismissive about this detail, when this whole forum (and this thread in particular) is dedicated to fine details and nuances. People will go on and on about the most absurd details like signed crowns aligning (???) and place their watches under loupes looking for imperfections that aren't even visible to the naked eye, but somehow this salient packaging detail for a $3,000-$5,000 watch is absurd and irrelevant?


----------



## Cobia

MrDisco99 said:


> You guys are hilarious.
> 
> The box experience lasts what? 5 minutes? And then you put it in a closet where you don't see it again until you decide you want to sell the damn thing.


Agree and the reality is the better the box the more we pay.
When you buy a watch the box cost is all factored in.
Id rather the simple white cardboard boxes seiko put their low-mid range pieces in.
It keeps the prices down.


----------



## hedd

I would rather not have it come with a box, so there is no burden of keeping it and no expectation of it existing. The box is an utter waste of space and materials. I spend no time thinking about it.


----------



## Tickstart

SEIKO should have their store fronts face the back alley and package the watches in crunched up stained brown paper bags.


----------



## Ace Krampus

mi6_ said:


> It's a dress watch. You're not going to take it to the beach or go swimming. That's what your Seiko Divers are for.


I can dig a down-market SARB033 with a cheaper movement and bracelet if it has the same functionality. The SARBs are 100M WR and can come swimming or to the beach, hell even the Cocktail Times are 50M WR. It looks similar but it's not a like-for-like replacement.


----------



## Jaguarshark

Cobia said:


> Agree and the reality is the better the box the more we pay.
> When you buy a watch the box cost is all factored in.
> Id rather the simple white cardboard boxes seiko put their low-mid range pieces in.
> It keeps the prices down.


True story, Ill take my Rolex Submariner in saran wrap please... saves me some dollars.


----------



## shelfcompact

All the boxes shown aren't anything special anyway so it doesn't matter to me.
Small and compact is what I want since space is a premium and I don't like clutter. 

Nomos boxes are my fave.


----------



## walrusmonger

Grand Seiko boxes are nothing to write home about either, at least the few I've owned. I have the SRQ031 and did not mind the box it came in, reminds me of a longer tuna styled box. The watch is what really matters.


----------



## Tanker G1

We're talkin' bout [strike]practice[/strike] boxes.


----------



## ahonobaka

New Sumo JDMs (SBDC099/097) and Baby Tunas (SBYD053/055)


----------



## Impulse

Ace Krampus said:


> I can dig a down-market SARB033 with a cheaper movement and bracelet if it has the same functionality. The SARBs are 100M WR and can come swimming or to the beach, hell even the Cocktail Times are 50M WR. It looks similar but it's not a like-for-like replacement.


It's NOT a replacement for the SARB, and never WAS.

This watch is a DRESS watch with no lume, the SARB is a SPORTS watch and lume.

*They come from completely different lines, different cases, different specs, with different movements and clearly with different intents*. The only similarity is dial colour and size....but that's it.

So again, I'm not sure why *mi6_* keeps saying this is a *replacement* for the SARB...*it aint!*. Just because it's 38mm? LMAO.

You all need your glasses/specs/contacts/whatever-you-need-to-read, because this shouldn't be hard to understand.

_Next thing you know, I'm going to be reading about how Seiko "sold out", downgrading the "replacement" for the SARB033...FFS._


----------



## timetellinnoob

it's definitely not that serious, though...


----------



## longstride

Sonar said:


> I'd prefer a supersmall but nice box
> 
> Ideally one that small its meant for travel or display. Mayne a leather pouch instead of a box.At least some double functionality
> 
> Or all WIS should decide that boxes dont have value and we just sell watches with the receipt and waranty papers.
> 
> If i buy a 5k watch I'd be dissapointed with a standard box though
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


I like what Timefactors does, a compact 2 watch carry case that is actually useful for traveling etc.


----------



## mi6_

Impulse said:


> It's NOT a replacement for the SARB, and never WAS.
> 
> This watch is a DRESS watch with no lume, the SARB is a SPORTS watch and lume.
> 
> *They come from completely different lines, different cases, different specs, with different movements and clearly with different intents*. The only similarity is dial colour and size....but that's it.
> 
> So again, I'm not sure why *mi6_* keeps saying this is a *replacement* for the SARB...*it aint!*. Just because it's 38mm? LMAO.
> 
> You all need your glasses/specs/contacts/whatever-you-need-to-read, because this shouldn't be hard to understand.
> 
> _Next thing you know, I'm going to be reading about how Seiko "sold out", downgrading the "replacement" for the SARB033...FFS._


Oh so you being the expert because you work for the Seiko Group? Are you the lead designer for Seiko Presage watches to regail us with all this amazing insight?

Since when has Seiko ever launched a watch saying it's a direct replacement for a specific model? The SARB is a 10 year old design and a watch from a lineup that doesn't even exist anymore. Seiko makes watches they think they will sell, not watches to fill a gap in their lineup. There's no gaint master plan saying they need 27 sports watches, 1023 divers and 19 dress watches....lol!

It's a dressy watch similar to the SARB033/035. There's no hard rule that makes a SARB a dress watch or a sports watch. It's a VERSATILE piece that serves both pieces. It's as close as a replacement as you'll ever get buddy! You sound like a yahoo making the above comments! Who made you the watch expert? Why can't a dress watch have lume? This forum is full of yahoos blasting off ON THEIR OWN OPINIONS ONLY. With no facts or evidence to back anything up.

I never said it was THE SEIKO SARB REPLACEMENT. I just suggested it was an alternative to those interested in a SARB. Like the Average Bros video review, I said it's exactly the watch Seiko fans have been waiting for to fill the void the SARB had in the Seiko lineup. You guys moan and complain about about everything. Seiko can do nothing right apparently. Get off the Seiko forum if all you can do is complain about everything Seiko does. You sound like a whiny little Seiko hater. If you don't like the watch don't buy it.


----------



## Everdying

mi6_ said:


> Oh so you being the expert because you work for the Seiko Group? Are you the lead designer for Seiko Presage watches to regail us with all this amazing insight?
> 
> I never said it was THE SEIKO SARB REPLACEMENT. I just suggested it was an alternative to those interested in a SARB.


actually u did 



mi6_ said:


> There already is a 38mm SARB033/35 replacement from Seiko. But it's been pretty silent on the forums. 38mm diameter, 11.2mm thickness and 43.6mm lug to lug. Has the 4R35 and a sapphire crystal. Only downgrade is the movement, no lume and only 30m (splash) water resistance.


but all this talk about SARB replacement is quite dumb...cos seiko have so many models with white dials out there...i'm pretty sure there is one that fits what a 'SARB' is...ie 38mm white dial with lume etc...may be quartz...may be a seiko 5...


----------



## Galaga

ahonobaka said:


> New Sumo JDMs (SBDC099/097) and Baby Tunas (SBYD053/055)


Thanks for sharing. That blue dial Sumo if you look carefully has laser etching on the sapphire.

It says, 'Galaga's next Seiko'


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> Thanks for sharing. That blue dial Sumo if you look carefully has laser etching on the sapphire.
> 
> Its a lovely watch bro, the yellow hand gives it the eels game day touch
> As im getting older im loving little splashes of colour on my divers.
> With the slightly domed crystal that yellow hand will pop on the darker dial, its nicer than the coral version imo.


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> Galaga said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing. That blue dial Sumo if you look carefully has laser etching on the sapphire.
> 
> Its a lovely watch bro, the yellow hand gives it the eels game day touch
> As im getting older im loving little splashes of colour on my divers.
> With the slightly domed crystal that yellow hand will pop on the darker dial, its nicer than the coral version imo.
> 
> 
> 
> And it has a black bezel not another blue one that will clash with the dial.
Click to expand...


----------



## Impulse

mi6_ said:


> Oh so you being the expert because you work for the Seiko Group? Are you the lead designer for Seiko Presage watches to regail us with all this amazing insight?
> 
> Since when has Seiko ever launched a watch saying it's a direct replacement for a specific model? The SARB is a 10 year old design and a watch from a lineup that doesn't even exist anymore. Seiko makes watches they think they will sell, not watches to fill a gap in their lineup. There's no gaint master plan saying they need 27 sports watches, 1023 divers and 19 dress watches....lol!
> 
> It's a dressy watch similar to the SARB033/035. There's no hard rule that makes a SARB a dress watch or a sports watch. It's a VERSATILE piece that serves both pieces. It's as close as a replacement as you'll ever get buddy! You sound like a yahoo making the above comments! Who made you the watch expert? Why can't a dress watch have lume? This forum is full of yahoos blasting off ON THEIR OWN OPINIONS ONLY. With no facts or evidence to back anything up.
> 
> *I never said it was THE SEIKO SARB REPLACEMENT*. I just suggested it was an alternative to those interested in a SARB. Like the Average Bros video review, I said it's exactly the watch Seiko fans have been waiting for to fill the void the SARB had in the Seiko lineup. You guys moan and complain about about everything. Seiko can do nothing right apparently. Get off the Seiko forum if all you can do is complain about everything Seiko does. You sound like a whiny little Seiko hater. If you don't like the watch don't buy it.


Since you seem to have trouble reading your own posts, I've enlarged your last one for you.



mi6_ said:


> *There already is a 38mm SARB033/35 replacement from Seiko. But it's been pretty silent on the forums. 38mm diameter, 11.2mm thickness and 43.6mm lug to lug. Has the 4R35 and a sapphire crystal. Only downgrade is the movement, no lume and only 30m (splash) water resistance.*
> 
> Seiko SRPD97J1
> View attachment 14747239
> 
> 
> Seiko SRPD99J1
> View attachment 14747255


Translation? You said this was the SARB's replacement.

It isn't.

Not even close.

Further to the above, you even started a thread, calling this SRP Presage a "SARB Replacement". Allow me to jog your memory:










mi6_ said:


> Get off the Seiko forum if all you can do is complain about everything Seiko does. You sound like a whiny little Seiko hater. If you don't like the watch don't buy it.


Nice job on the personal attacks - namecalling and such. Good job!

If anything I've been pro-Seiko's choices throughout this entire thread? People have accused me of being a Seiko fan-boy (aka Seiko can do no wrong)...never the other way around! LMAO. See if you can find any post where I "complained" about what Seiko does?

You have a few screws loose bub.


----------



## WhiteLionR

ahonobaka said:


> New Sumo JDMs (SBDC099/097) and Baby Tunas (SBYD053/055)


Thank you for these.
The code numbers for the Baby Tunas must be SB*DY*053/055, in accordance with the rest of the series (Cal. 4R36)


----------



## mi6_

Impulse said:


> Nice job on the personal attacks - namecalling and such. Good job!
> 
> If anything I've been pro-Seiko's choices throughout this entire thread? People have accused me of being a Seiko fan-boy (aka Seiko can do no wrong)...never the other way around! LMAO. See if you can find any post where I "complained" about what Seiko does?
> 
> You have a few screws loose bub.


I never personally attacked you. I said you sound like a yahoo and a whiner based on reading your post. You got all offended because I suggested the new Presage watch is a SARB replacement. I own/ have owned both a SARB033/035. Great watches but not perfect either. Bracelet is adequate but not as good as these new Presage models in my opinion which at least offer half links to get better sizing. Many people can't stand to wear the SARB on the bracelet.

Apologies if I offended you, I just get annoyed at some of the purely OPINION BASED things people post on this forum as FACTS and vented on your post. My bad.... It won't do you, I or anyone else any good on this forum arguing over this so we should just let it go.

I started a thread titled "Seiko SARB033/035 replacement?". Clearly suggesting it may be a replacement asking for opinions. I should have worded my post above in this thread about the new model to suggest it's an alternative to the SARB, not a replacement as I indeed posted in the past. I had "replacement" stuck in my head after watching the Average Bros review.

You can call it what you want, but it's as close as Seiko will ever release to a new SARB. At the end of the day it's pretty much an updated SARB. Same size, bracelet, now no lume and the fan loved snow flake dial. I never really understood why the SARB had lume in the first place. I think that's why I prefer the 035 over the 033 as the lume stood out on the black dial and made it look cheap (my opinion only). I know some people argue the SARB is a sports watch due to the lume, bracelet and 100m water resistance, but the dauphine hands just don't scream "sport watch" to me. The lume is applied in such small amounts that it's basically a useless addition.

There's no PROOF to say it is or isn't a SARB replacement. Seiko's proven the last few years they typically downgrade many of their newer watches with lower spec movements and sell them at the same price as the previous better spec'd models. That's why I'm suggesting this is a replacement (or at least alternative option or spiritual successor) to the discontinued SARB series.

I guess we'll have to agree to disagree on this model basically being a spiritual replacement SARB. To me they would serve the same slot in my watch box. No way am I going to be banging around my SARB in a pool or on the beach even if it's 100m WR. Just too nice of a watch. But I'll admit the SARB series is a versatile piece that can be worn both casually and formally.


----------



## Tickstart

Stop having such small weiners guys.


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

oh my god its like reading facebook

take it to PM's


----------



## DudeAbides

I love/hate this thread. It's amazing what new offerings people are able to find around the globe ....and then an entire page is lost to boxes and bickering about opinions.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Big update from Seiya Japan: The new Alpinist models are released and ready to ship.









*https://www.seiyajapan.com/collections/seiko/products/seiko-automatic-alpinist-sbdc087*









*https://www.seiyajapan.com/collections/seiko/products/seiko-automatic-alpinist-sbdc089*









*https://www.seiyajapan.com/collections/seiko/products/seiko-automatic-alpinist-sbdc091*


----------



## Vanderlust

Jaguarshark said:


> True story, Ill take my Rolex Submariner in saran wrap please... saves me some dollars.


So much this. It's 2020 for God's sake, and people are still whining about not getting fancy enough packaging.

Blows my mind how out of touch people still are on this issue. Learn to appreciate things for what they are, without the need for it all wrapped up like a child's Christmas gift.


----------



## watchesinnature

Unsure if anyone has posted these (checked till about a week back):

SJE079J1








SJE081J1








I love them both but utterly hate the date window. Either remove the 3 or do without the date function completely.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Vanderlust said:


> So much this. It's 2020 for God's sake, and people are still whining about not getting fancy enough packaging.
> 
> Blows my mind how out of touch people still are on this issue. Learn to appreciate things for what they are, without the need for it all wrapped up like a child's Christmas gift.


Welcome to the forum. Before you get too settled in here it may benefit you to review our rules here, paying particular attention to our rule 2: _Members will be kind and courteous, and respectful to other members and the Moderators. No direct or indirect personal attacks or insults of any kind will be allowed. Posts which antagonize, belittle or humiliate other members and/or the Moderators will not be tolerated, nor will racism, sexism, bigotry or foul language_.

Your understanding and cooperation is greatly appreciated.

Brad
WUS Admin


----------



## jpisare

Yeah the date window looks rather odd there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk

No date and make 12 red. Ah and no Presage please.


----------



## MrDisco99

Toshk said:


> No date and make 12 red. Ah and no Presage please.


Haha too late... everything gets a sub-brand now.


----------



## John Price

Oh! A new Shippo model - may just have to put that on my radar - love the Art Deco/Nouveau Arabics!



watchesinnature said:


> Unsure if anyone has posted these (checked till about a week back):
> 
> SJE079J1
> View attachment 14771343
> 
> 
> SJE081J1
> View attachment 14771345
> 
> 
> I love them both but utterly hate the date window. Either remove the 3 or do without the date function completely.


----------



## jazzy88

lxnastynotch93 said:


> *https://www.seiyajapan.com/collections/seiko/products/seiko-automatic-alpinist-sbdc087*


This looks really good on a metal bracelet! Fantastic design.

Also love those new sje079/081 models styles, but still 11mm thick with a 39.5mm case diameter makes it look like they're putting these thin 6L35 movements into cases originally designed for the 6R15/35 series.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn

jazzy88 said:


> This looks really good on a metal bracelet! Fantastic design.
> 
> Also love those new sje079/081 models styles, but still 11mm thick with a 39.5mm case diameter makes it look like they're putting these thin 6L35 movements into cases originally designed for the 6R15/35 series.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The black one already sold out, that's quick!!

Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## konners

CMSgt Bo said:


> Vanderlust said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much this. It's 2020 for God's sake, and people are still whining about not getting fancy enough packaging.
> 
> Blows my mind how out of touch people still are on this issue. Learn to appreciate things for what they are, without the need for it all wrapped up like a child's Christmas gift.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Before you get too settled in here it may benefit you to review our rules here, paying particular attention to our rule 2: _Members will be kind and courteous, and respectful to other members and the Moderators. No direct or indirect personal attacks or insults of any kind will be allowed. Posts which antagonize, belittle or humiliate other members and/or the Moderators will not be tolerated, nor will racism, sexism, bigotry or foul language_.
> 
> Your understanding and cooperation is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Brad
> WUS Admin
Click to expand...

I don't wish to upset anyone here, but this comment pales in comparison to many other things posted in this thread..

..just saying!

K


----------



## johnMcKlane

konners said:


> I don't wish to upset anyone here, but this comment pales in comparison to many other things posted in this thread..
> 
> ..just saying!
> 
> K


Rule #41, new member shall not end their comments with only 1 letter !

Just saying ...


----------



## 3WR

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Big update from Seiya Japan: The new Alpinist models are released and ready to ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *https://www.seiyajapan.com/collections/seiko/products/seiko-automatic-alpinist-sbdc087*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *https://www.seiyajapan.com/collections/seiko/products/seiko-automatic-alpinist-sbdc089*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *https://www.seiyajapan.com/collections/seiko/products/seiko-automatic-alpinist-sbdc091*


I wonder why the black one has a different dial design. To reference an older model maybe?

Were I Alpinist shopping, black on bracelet would probably be my pick. But I think I'd prefer a dial like the others.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

3WR said:


> I wonder why the black one has a different dial design. To reference an older model maybe?
> 
> Were I Alpinist shopping, black on bracelet would probably be my pick. But I think I'd prefer a dial like the others.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually really like the black dial design. It's definitely an homage to the 90's or early 2000's Alpinist.

I almost pulled the trigger on ordering one, but I'm going to wait and see what people think. Maybe scoop a lightly used one up for a little less.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying

3WR said:


> I wonder why the black one has a different dial design. To reference an older model maybe?
> 
> Were I Alpinist shopping, black on bracelet would probably be my pick. But I think I'd prefer a dial like the others.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://thespringbar.com/blogs/guides/the-ultimate-seiko-alpinist-collectors-guide/

scroll down to the "seiko red alpinist"...


----------



## Tickstart

Vanderlust said:


> So much this. It's 2020 for God's sake, and people are still whining about not getting fancy enough packaging.
> 
> Blows my mind how out of touch people still are on this issue. Learn to appreciate things for what they are, without the need for it all wrapped up like a child's Christmas gift.


Let's all remember Bruce Willis's dad's watch came wrapped in Christopher Walken, ain't no amount of plush and cardboard gonna beat that!


----------



## clyde_frog

I like the Prospex logo, but it looks awful on that Alpinist. It clashes with the cursive Automatic font so badly.


----------



## Tickstart

The battle of the fonts rages on..


----------



## danshort

Curious if anyone has heard any rumblings of a more affordable version of the SLA033? Similar to the relationships between the SLA017 and SBDC051 - or the MM300 and the MM200. I, for one, would be all over a sub $1000 diver with that cool case shape. i know there are several affordable homages out there that do it but I'm not interested in that. I hope this comes down the pike dome day.


----------



## ahonobaka

danshort said:


> Curious if anyone has heard any rumblings of a more affordable version of the SLA033? Similar to the relationships between the SLA017 and SBDC051 - or the MM300 and the MM200. I, for one, would be all over a sub $1000 diver with that cool case shape. i know there are several affordable homages out there that do it but I'm not interested in that. I hope this comes down the pike dome day.


There are indeed rumblings of exactly that. We'll know for sure in a couple months! I too would give up my watch fast to buy one.


----------



## Cobia

danshort said:


> Curious if anyone has heard any rumblings of a more affordable version of the SLA033? Similar to the relationships between the SLA017 and SBDC051 - or the MM300 and the MM200. I, for one, would be all over a sub $1000 diver with that cool case shape. i know there are several affordable homages out there that do it but I'm not interested in that. I hope this comes down the pike dome day.











Confirmed rumblings.


----------



## Galaga

ahonobaka said:


> There are indeed rumblings of exactly that. We'll know for sure in a couple months! I too would give up my watch fast to buy one.


Are rumblings you making stuff up?


----------



## Tickstart

Describe these rumblings more precisely. A plebian 6105 was what I was hoping for all along. I don't have any hopes though, as I frankly don't think it'll happen.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> Are rumblings you making stuff up?


The rumblings are real bro G.


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> The rumblings are real bro G.


Like a fart before the storm ?


----------



## B1ff_77

Aren't the rumblings around an affordable 6105-8000 ? Sure I've read it somewhere, possibly here!


----------



## clyde_frog

Basically going to be this isn't it.


----------



## tentimestwenty

danshort said:


> Curious if anyone has heard any rumblings of a more affordable version of the SLA033? Similar to the relationships between the SLA017 and SBDC051 - or the MM300 and the MM200. I, for one, would be all over a sub $1000 diver with that cool case shape. i know there are several affordable homages out there that do it but I'm not interested in that. I hope this comes down the pike dome day.


Isn't this basically the SRP777 turtle? If it looked any more like an SLA033 it would be an SLA033. Incidentally the SRP777 is a phenomenal watch in every regard. One of the best I've ever owned.


----------



## whineboy

John Price said:


> Oh! A new Shippo model - may just have to put that on my radar - love the Art Deco/Nouveau Arabics!


@ John Price, I agree with you, the number font is special. I have even seen them referred to as Breguet numerals: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/lets-see-some-breguet-numerals-4636789-2.html


----------



## yngrshr

jazzy88 said:


> This looks really good on a metal bracelet! Fantastic design.
> 
> Also love those new sje079/081 models styles, but still 11mm thick with a 39.5mm case diameter makes it look like they're putting these thin 6L35 movements into cases originally designed for the 6R15/35 series.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are the 079/081 actually available yet?


----------



## fillerbunny

tentimestwenty said:


> Isn't this basically the SRP777 turtle? If it looked any more like an SLA033 it would be an SLA033. Incidentally the SRP777 is a phenomenal watch in every regard. One of the best I've ever owned.


The SLA033 is a(n expensive) reissue of the 6105-8110, whereas the SRP777 is a (somewhat elongated) reissue of the 6105's successor, the 6309-7040.

So, no.


----------



## danshort

clyde_frog said:


> Basically going to be this isn't it.
> 
> View attachment 14777169


I would buy that in a heartbeat if they make it.


----------



## danshort

tentimestwenty said:


> Isn't this basically the SRP777 turtle? If it looked any more like an SLA033 it would be an SLA033. Incidentally the SRP777 is a phenomenal watch in every regard. One of the best I've ever owned.


I own the new turtle and agree it's a great watch. But it's not the same case.


----------



## Tickstart

Tuna hands for sure, I think that's a given. But size wise, they jury's still out... Will it be 49 or 55 mm?


----------



## clyde_frog

I'd hope they'd realise that watch is big enough already.


----------



## Locutusaborg

Heard no rumblings. If they were making a cheap 6105 they would e done it last year. They also won’t cannibalise the turtle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

The rumblings are the posts on the previous 2 pages about people saying they've heard rumblings. It does seem like an obvious thing for them to do as they've done lower tier versions of the rest, but I also think they would have done it by now.


----------



## Rocat

clyde_frog said:


> Basically going to be this isn't it.
> 
> View attachment 14777169


With all the R&D that Seiko has, couldn't they have come up with end links that go all the way to the edge of the case?


----------



## clyde_frog

Rocat said:


> With all the R&D that Seiko has, couldn't they have come up with end links that go all the way to the edge of the case?


They will on some of them, others they won't. However they fit they'll be within Seiko tolerance though. :-!


----------



## danshort

Locutusaborg said:


> Heard no rumblings. If they were making a cheap 6105 they would e done it last year. They also won't cannibalise the turtle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think a version of the 6105, with a 6r35 movement, priced similar to the SBDC051 would be cannibalizing the turtle at all. I can dream.


----------



## konners

clyde_frog said:


> Basically going to be this isn't it.
> 
> View attachment 14777169


This just made made me a little sick.


----------



## clyde_frog

konners said:


> This just made made me a little sick.


Hopefully it just remains a bad idea and doesn't become reality.


----------



## clyde_frog

konners said:


> This just made made me a little sick.


Hopefully it just remains a bad idea and doesn't become reality. And I hope they're done with those hands now. Time for something new and less polarising.


----------



## konners

clyde_frog said:


> konners said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just made made me a little sick.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it just remains a bad idea and doesn't become reality.
Click to expand...

Hear, hear.


----------



## Galaga

On a bracelet it’s especially ugly.


----------



## clyde_frog

I think the bracelets on all the turtle style watches seem like an afterthought (also on the SBDC051 and SLA017). The typical end links just don't look right going into a case like that. Surely the end links would be better smooth to match the case with some kind of transition into the normal links.


----------



## konners

clyde_frog said:


> konners said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just made made me a little sick.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it just remains a bad idea and doesn't become reality. And I hope they're done with those hands now. Time for something new and less polarising.
Click to expand...

Not the biggest fan of the hands, but they're ok. I'm with you on the wish that they move on to something else though - they certainly don't suit many of the pieces they decided to equip with em.


----------



## konners

clyde_frog said:


> Surely the end links would be better smooth to match the case with some kind of transition into the normal links.


With you on this, but I'm not hopeful that such a thought might prevail at Seiko HQ.


----------



## juice009

clyde_frog said:


> I'd hope they'd realise that watch is big enough already.


Seiko has been trying to beat Invicta's case dimension. So unfortunately its not big enough yet.

FYI: Its a humor.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Locutusaborg said:


> Heard no rumblings. If they were making a cheap 6105 they would e done it last year. They also won't cannibalise the turtle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bookmark this post


----------



## Cobia

Locutusaborg said:


> Heard no rumblings. If they were making a cheap 6105 they would e done it last year. They also won't cannibalise the turtle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bookmark this post


----------



## Cobia

What ever happens with the 6105, the only thing thats certain is when it comes is theres going to be a massive amount of whinging and the sky is falling about it, and thats before its even released 
Theres no way this watch can live up to expectations lol


----------



## tungnguyenmfe

Limited, 1964pcs, 3 colors white, green, black
~ 650usd/pc, coming in end of Feb

SARX069
SARX071
SARX073


----------



## todoroki

tungnguyenmfe said:


> View attachment 14778555
> 
> Limited, 1964pcs, 3 colors white, green, black
> ~ 650usd/pc, coming in end of Feb
> 
> SARX069
> SARX071
> SARX073


Decent Price. Would be tempted but the Presage logo seems so out of place here. I always thought Presage was the mid-range, dressy branch of Seiko, but I no longer know what it stands for.


----------



## v1triol

Ok, it is not a wristwatch but it is pretty cool.

SS201W / SS201K SEIKO Digital Clock Bluetooth speaker and FM radio in one.
As per Rakuten they cost around $100 which is decent price.


----------



## huangcjz

tungnguyenmfe said:


> Limited, 1964pcs, 3 colors white, green, black, ~ 650usd/pc, coming in end of Feb, SARX069, SARX071, SARX073


Ah, so this is the "watch inspired by the Crown chronograph" that was rumoured after the actual chronograph version the SRQ031 came out, that I was puzzled by... basically a cheaper version without the actual chronograph, just for the aesthetics, which are admittedly closer to the original without the sub-dials. It makes me wonder if they might do the same with the 6139/6138, (and like they've been doing with their historical divers' watches to some extent, too, e.g. the MM200) - a super high-priced Limited Edition version that's more similar to the original, like the other chronograph version that they've already released, the SRQ029, and then cheaper watches which have the general aesthetics but not the functionality, something like the SSA327/SSA329/SSA331/SSA333/SSA335 again.

Ok, so the champagne/silver version shown here looks most like the original, though I don't personally like that version of the original with the contrasting-finish ring on the dial and the rectangular lume plots within it. I hope black means grey like the original, though I don't hold out much hope if the SLA017 vs. the 6RMAS "modern re-interpretations" are anything to go by.

They really are putting green on everything, aren't they...

Price is ok, more so if it's a 6R35 rather than a 6R15 - I hope we'll find out soon, we should do if they're coming in about 6-7 weeks' time.

Hopefully it'll be the same size or not too much larger than the I think 37 mm of the original, say 38/39 mm max, and not 40 mm or larger, or that'll rule me out - I'm interested in these because parts are pretty much impossible and hence expensive to find for the originals - but the big distance between the outer edge of the date window and the edge of the dial makes me fear that it might be some 41-42 mm monstrosity like the 41 mm SRQ029 and 42.3mm SRQ031...

There was certainly no room for a number being printed on the outside of the date window on the original like there is on these. Which brings me to - why did they make a re-interpretation of the original dial's aesthetics but with an added date window, rather than re-make the original dial versions which already had a date window? (For the originals, the date version had different design dials to the no-date version - the date version's dial wasn't simply the no-date version's dial but with a date window added, like these "modern re-interpretations" have been made into).

The bracelet's a generic one rather than being like the original's in style.

Seiko's 50th Anniversary of the Quartz-Astron models - some lower-end models here that we haven't seen before (at the bottom of the article, after the ASTRONs that we've already seen from Baseworld and afterwards): https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2020/1/12/seiko-quartz-50th-anniversary-models

Anthony has also posted articles showing a summary of all of the mens' watch models that Seiko announced last year, including some that haven't been posted in this thread over the last year - there are separate articles for Seiko here: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/12/26/all-2019-seiko-announcements

And Grand Seiko here: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/12/26/all-2019-grand-seiko-announcements


----------



## Cobia

v1triol said:


> Ok, it is not a wristwatch but it is pretty cool.
> 
> SS201W / SS201K SEIKO Digital Clock Bluetooth speaker and FM radio in one.
> As per Rakuten they cost around $100 which is decent price.
> 
> View attachment 14778593
> 
> View attachment 14778595
> 
> View attachment 14778597


Nice one! thanks for sharing those.

I might as well put up a pic of the recently released as far as i can tell, the Seiko quiet sweep diver style wall clock.
Has lumibrite too!.
35x35
The seconds hand is one nice continuous sweep, silent or close to it, no ticking!.
I kinda like it, retails for about $90us.
Nice one seiko, a lot to like about this simple quartz clock, especially for those who hate the loud ticking of some wall clocks, like me..

QXA723ALH


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Cobia said:


> QXA723ALH
> 
> View attachment 14778721
> 
> 
> View attachment 14778749


Piss poor bezel alignment.

/s

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Cobia said:


> v1triol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, it is not a wristwatch but it is pretty cool.
> 
> SS201W / SS201K SEIKO Digital Clock Bluetooth speaker and FM radio in one.
> As per Rakuten they cost around $100 which is decent price.
> 
> View attachment 14778593
> 
> View attachment 14778595
> 
> View attachment 14778597
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one! thanks for sharing those.
> 
> I might as well put up a pic of the recently released as far as i can tell, the Seiko quiet sweep diver style wall clock.
> Has lumibrite too!.
> 35x35
> The seconds hand is one nice continuous sweep, silent or close to it, no ticking!.
> I kinda like it, retails for about $90us.
> Nice one seiko, a lot to like about this simple quartz clock, especially for those who hate the loud ticking of some wall clocks, like me..
> 
> QXA723ALH
> 
> View attachment 14778721
> 
> 
> View attachment 14778749
Click to expand...

Cool! I want one!
I got this little clock with a purchase last year. It has a smooth sweep also and even a little alarm. I love it


----------



## Cobia

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Piss poor bezel alignment.
> 
> /s
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Thats the 100% genuine Seiko badge.


----------



## Cobia

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Cool! I want one!
> I got this little clock with a purchase last year. It has a smooth sweep also and even a little alarm. I love it
> View attachment 14778857


Nice one! i got one too and it has 2 bird song settings and a normal alarm 

Wakes you up with the sound of waterfalls and birds chirping, has volume control, quiet sweep, absolutely love this thing.

No anxiety waking up with this puppy, but its dog ugly lol, kitsch but ugly..









Sorry for derailing gents.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Cobia said:


> Nice one! i got one too and it has 2 bird song settings and a normal alarm
> 
> Wakes you up with the sound of waterfalls and birds chirping, has volume control, quiet sweep, absolutely love this thing.
> 
> No anxiety waking up with this puppy, but its dog ugly lol, kitsch but ugly..
> 
> View attachment 14778979
> 
> 
> Sorry for derailing gents.


Hahahah no way, charmingly kitschy. Anyway, back to watches.


----------



## spanky

clyde_frog said:


> Basically going to be this isn't it.
> 
> View attachment 14777169


Every time I see a turtle I dislike it a little more......sometimes an old design is just that, old and not all old things should be revived especially to replace such a successful series like the SKX.


----------



## mi6_

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14778721
> 
> 
> View attachment 14778749


The chapter ring and faux bezel alignment is spot on. Has to be a fake Seiko wall clock! :-d


----------



## clyde_frog

Hopefully it has hardlex and not sapphire, so it won't shatter under water.


----------



## Snaggletooth

clyde_frog said:


> Hopefully it has hardlex and not sapphire, so it won't shatter under water.


Naughty C_F!


----------



## Tickstart

Wall clocks without a 10 inch slab of sapphire crystal on the front, what a rip-off!

Meanwhile, SEIKO alarm clock posse in the facility!


----------



## Tickstart

P.S the alarm is set to 04.30 nowadays =(


----------



## mconlonx

Locutusaborg said:


> Heard no rumblings. If they were making a cheap 6105 they would e done it last year. They also won't cannibalise the turtle.


I think they'll wait until the SLA033 sells out... so it could be a while...

In the meantime, there are homages with better spec, better alignment, and probably at a quarter or half the price Seiko will be charging for the real deal... if it happens...


----------



## B1ff_77

Cobia said:


> Nice one! thanks for sharing those.
> 
> I might as well put up a pic of the recently released as far as i can tell, the Seiko quiet sweep diver style wall clock.
> Has lumibrite too!.
> 35x35
> The seconds hand is one nice continuous sweep, silent or close to it, no ticking!.
> I kinda like it, retails for about $90us.
> Nice one seiko, a lot to like about this simple quartz clock, especially for those who hate the loud ticking of some wall clocks, like me..
> 
> QXA723ALH
> 
> View attachment 14778721
> 
> 
> View attachment 14778749


It's not bad at all. And at Least it doesnt have that god awful monster style hour hand!


----------



## ahonobaka

I won’t disclose my sources so consider the lower priced 6105 hearsay at this point lol

That said, it doesn’t eat into the turtle market, it’s supposed to be around the $1k USD mark. I also thought it would’ve been last year if at all, but who’s to say there wasn’t a delay or that that’s all part of the plan. We’re all pretty much guessing patterns at this point right? Regardless, it’ll be cool if it happens, I will buy one, and we’ll get the usual complaints of the monster hands, PS logo, etc lol


----------



## konners

Anyone care to speculate when the next generation of Tunas maybe released? I'm pining after my moved-on SBBN033..


----------



## CADirk

konners said:


> Anyone care to speculate when the next generation of Tunas maybe released? I'm pining after my moved-on SBBN033..


Could be me, but i'm under the impression that the "tuna" line of wathches are floating in their own timeline of new releases that's more or less completely detached from the main Seiko watch release schedule.
However, if Seiko decides to upgrade the SBBN 300m versions with sapphire (can't figure out any other high impact improvements besides the prospex logo on the dial instead of the crown) i'd hope they will do so within 1 or 2 years, and (very hopeful) have the crystal geomerty fully backwards compatible, so that during service the older sbbn/300m watches can be upgraded on request to sapphire with full Seiko warranty on all seals and gaskets with pressure tests.
Why 1 or 2 years? Mine will need a battery replacement in that timeslot.


----------



## ksticker

When will the new 2020 Alpinist be available to purchase in the US?


----------



## ahonobaka

SBDX035 300 pc LE MM300 Black (SLA035)

Might I add the same source who hinted a cheaper 6105 also said this blacked out MM was coming...


----------



## Fordehouse

That is one stealthy looking watch, price 300,000JPY


----------



## huangcjz

ahonobaka said:


> Might I add the same source who hinted a cheaper 6105 also said this blacked out MM was coming...


I heard a hint about the cheaper 6105s as well, but I didn't hear about the blacked-out MM300, so my source is probably different from yours. I did hear about the new Save the Oceans and the Crown chronograph-styled watch, though (not the SRQ031 actual chronograph with sub-dials, the one that looks like the original, without sub-dials, with the new one not actually being a chronograph), though my interpretation of what I heard was wrong - it is more faithful to the original aesthetically, but not in terms of functionality. I quote my post from 6th December:



huangcjz said:


> I've had a bit of a search, and apparently there's going to be a dark blue face version of the SLA025 released in 2020, limited to 1,100 pieces?
> 
> Also, we may be getting a more affordable 6105-8110/9 modern re-interpretation (said to be about 1/4 the price of the SLA033), which we didn't get last year when we expected it to come, as the cheaper modern re-interpretations of the 62MAS and 6159-7000/1 came at the same time as the re-issue in the previous 2 years (we got the 3rd-gen Sumos at roughly that price-point instead).
> 
> Edit: More 2020 rumours, might not all be in the Spring:
> 
> Something about the Crown Chronograph? I don't think it can be the PRESAGE one, since that's already been released, and they used images of the original rather than of the modern re-interpretation PRESAGE that's already out, so I guess it's something else, perhaps something more faithful to the original, and perhaps even higher-end than the PRESAGE one. I don't know if they could use a 701x movement for this - would be higher-end than the 8R in the PRESAGE one.
> 
> New Street Series Solar Tuna Cans - not much surprise given the past 2 years.
> 
> Possibly new Save The Oceans this year - not much surprise given the past 2 years.
> 
> New colour variants of the new SEIKO 5 SPORTS 5KX watches, which will be Limited Editions - also not much surprise, I guess.
> 
> New colour variants of the Solar Arnie?
> 
> Possibly new colour variants of the 1000 m quartz Tuna Cans like the Gundam ones?
> 
> Again, that we're getting colour variants of existing watches is not much surprise.
> 
> Other stuff we've already seen leaked - the Black Series Sumo, the Sumo Solar Chronograph, and the 3 new Alpinists (the Alpinists will be coming in January anyway).


----------



## todoroki

ahonobaka said:


> SBDX035 300 pc LE MM300 Black (SLA035)
> 
> Might I add the same source who hinted a cheaper 6105 also said this blacked out MM was coming...


Tempted at the 600 piece LE with Ceramic Bezel and sapphire glass, but that orange seconds hand is a bit of an eye sore...


----------



## aks12r

like the bead-blasted mm300's that sometimes turn up, this does nothing for me. I suspect I'm in the minority but to my eyes part of the charm of the mm300 is that it's a beautiful, obvious, giant, PITA of a watch and one of the most beautiful PITA parts, is the case, which scratches up despite diashield and cannot be repolished but is beautiful to look at and appreciate the effort put into the design and finish- and that seems to be missing from this image...



ahonobaka said:


> SBDX035 300 pc LE MM300 Black (SLA035)
> 
> Might I add the same source who hinted a cheaper 6105 also said this blacked out MM was coming...


----------



## aalin13

Official now.

https://monochrome-watches.com/seiko-prospex-black-series-limited-edition-sla035j1-spb125j1-price/

https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/special/blackseries_limited/

There are also a Sumo and a Sumo chronograph variants.


----------



## mannal

aalin13 said:


> Official now.
> 
> https://monochrome-watches.com/seiko-prospex-black-series-limited-edition-sla035j1-spb125j1-price/
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/special/blackseries_limited/
> 
> There are also a Sumo and a Sumo chronograph variants.


I was just looking at these. No doubt, they will be more than I want to spend. With that said, I did just buy a new Alpinist.


----------



## Cobia

ahonobaka said:


> SBDX035 300 pc LE MM300 Black (SLA035)
> 
> Might I add the same source who hinted a cheaper 6105 also said this blacked out MM was coming...


I can feel the rumbling!


----------



## Snaggletooth

Cobia said:


> I can feel the rumbling!


There's activated charcoal for that ;-)


----------



## clyde_frog

You've got to be very brave or very rich to spend that much on a pvd black watch I.e. not care at all about it getting scratched, because you're gonna know about it.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ksticker

Which Alpinist did you buy? Where did you get it from? I have been waiting and waiting to be able to get one . . .


----------



## Cobia

Snaggletooth said:


> There's activated charcoal for that ;-)


Haha! somethings kicking in there bro Snag, i might be pregnant.


----------



## ahonobaka

Pretty cool


----------



## yokied

ahonobaka said:


> Pretty cool


I take it from the logo in the photo that we're talking 100m WR?


----------



## Cobia

yokied said:


> I take it from the logo in the photo that we're talking 100m WR?


Yes its a faux diver/sports watch by the looks of it.


----------



## Cobia

ksticker said:


> Which Alpinist did you buy? Where did you get it from? I have been waiting and waiting to be able to get one . . .


Where do you live?


----------



## yonsson

Oooh yes! I ordered the SLA035 as soon as I saw these pics. Love my black cases Seiko5, just wish it had these dials and hands so this one will be perfect for me.

And for once it will actually be limited for real. 600 total, 150 of those in Japan, only 4 to Scandinavia and only 2 to Sweden.


----------



## yokied

By the look of these new ninjas, the Topper Ninja MM200 makes more and more sense by the day...


----------



## Snaggletooth

Cobia said:


> Haha! somethings kicking in there bro Snag, i might be pregnant.


Pregnant with watch buying intent ;-)


----------



## GirchyGirchy

This popped up in the Preorder/Upcoming thread in Affordable...I actually really like it. Won't wear it, but I find it quite pretty.

https://www.gnomonwatches.com/products/seiko-5-sports-purple-haze-ltd-ed-1000pcs-ref-sbsa030


----------



## Cobia

GirchyGirchy said:


> This popped up in the Preorder/Upcoming thread in Affordable...I actually really like it. Won't wear it, but I find it quite pretty.
> 
> https://www.gnomonwatches.com/products/seiko-5-sports-purple-haze-ltd-ed-1000pcs-ref-sbsa030
> 
> View attachment 14788941


I'll have to keep this image away from my good mate Merle, who has epilepsy.
Ive seen him triggered by less to be totally honest, he wouldnt mind me saying that as he loves to joke about triggers and is based as they come.

Nice piece for the ladies and adventurous lads though, one of the beauties about seiko, theres something for everybody and they arnt afraid to do things differently.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Cobia said:


> I'll have to keep this image away from my good mate Merle, who has epilepsy.
> Ive seen him triggered by less to be totally honest, he wouldnt mind me saying that as he loves to joke about triggers and is based as they come.
> 
> Nice piece for the ladies and adventurous lads though, one of the beauties about seiko, theres something for everybody and they arnt afraid to do things differently.


Err, nice strap?

That's one watch that truly deserves to reside up Christopher Walken's ahhnoose. Ugly mufugga wouldn't look out of place on Liberace's wrist.

You ordered one yet Cobia?

Wear it in good health...yada yada yada


----------



## jpisare

That...is...interesting to say the least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Snaggletooth said:


> Pregnant with watch buying intent ;-)


Its kicking bro! wish you could feel it if you were here.
Feels like a little Tuna shroud is pushing up against my stomach.
I think my waters breaking!!
Im gonna need you to BRING THE CHOPPA!!!
Youre going to have to deliver this puppy by choppa winch, bro Snag.


----------



## Cobia

Snaggletooth said:


> Err, nice strap?
> 
> That's one watch that truly deserves to reside up Christopher Walken's ahhnoose. Ugly mufugga wouldn't look out of place on Liberace's wrist.
> 
> You ordered one yet Cobia?
> 
> Wear it in good health...yada yada yada


Just looking around now for two, one to wear and one for the safe.


----------



## JimSclavunos

GirchyGirchy said:


> This popped up in the Preorder/Upcoming thread in Affordable...I actually really like it. Won't wear it, but I find it quite pretty.
> 
> https://www.gnomonwatches.com/products/seiko-5-sports-purple-haze-ltd-ed-1000pcs-ref-sbsa030
> 
> View attachment 14788941


Seiko are really going hog with these new 5 models, there was a similar red, black and gold one just a few days ago.


----------



## Cobia

JimSclavunos said:


> Seiko are really going hog with these new 5 models, there was a similar red, black and gold one just a few days ago.


Seiko have always made some crazy looking stuff for their asian market.


----------



## clyde_frog

Yeah, look at galante for example 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GirchyGirchy

JimSclavunos said:


> Seiko are really going hog with these new 5 models, there was a similar red, black and gold one just a few days ago.


OMG!

https://www.shoppinginjapan.net/search.php?search_query=seiko 5 limited&section=product


----------



## MrDisco99

These showed up on the thread months ago. Where you guys been?


----------



## fillerbunny

I'll quote myself from a few months ago - just substitute "game series" with "manga" and "solar chronos" with "5KXs":



fillerbunny said:


> C'mon, guys, those are hardly targeted at your average WIS, or for anyone outside Japan for that matter. They aren't even questionably high-end for their niche appeal like those Gundam tie-ins, but basic solar chronos that the fans of a hugely popular game series in a very collector-heavy country will undoubtedly be delighted to take off Seiko's hands.


----------



## Rocat

GirchyGirchy said:


> This popped up in the Preorder/Upcoming thread in Affordable...I actually really like it. Won't wear it, but I find it quite pretty.
> 
> https://www.gnomonwatches.com/products/seiko-5-sports-purple-haze-ltd-ed-1000pcs-ref-sbsa030
> 
> View attachment 14788941


That watch looks like something the Joker would steal and give to Harley Quinn.


----------



## manofrolex

Snaggletooth said:


> Err, nice strap?
> 
> That's one watch that truly deserves to reside up Christopher Walken's ahhnoose. Ugly mufugga wouldn't look out of place on Liberace's wrist.
> 
> You ordered one yet Cobia?
> 
> Wear it in good health...yada yada yada


Can't even say nice strap on this one . I got nada


----------



## old45

Cheaper 6105 could be interesting...

any more details on it?


----------



## Cobia




----------



## Cobia




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14791363


G-Shock execs are going to be pissed when they find out there is a watch out there with more color combos than theirs.


----------



## Tanker G1

You know it's legit because the circus tent chapter ring is off...and the blue eyes are staring at you like what you gonna do about it?


----------



## Davidka

I like these designs. Even the ones I don't find good looking - at least they're colorful and fresh.

What I don't like is the price tags. You are paying $150 for a Seiko 5, $50 for the design and all the rest, up 5o $650, for the word "limited".


----------



## aks12r

Mr.Jones82 said:


> G-Shock execs are going to be pissed when they find out there is a watch out there with more color combos than theirs.


:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-!


----------



## v1triol

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14791363





Cobia said:


> View attachment 14791361


Meanwhile at Invicta Watch Group...


----------



## Seikogi

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14791363


feels like a Chaykin Joker on a budget, really liking the King Crimson design.

Unfortunately at the current price there is so much vintage I'd rather go for.


----------



## 59yukon01

Those hideous things almost make me embarrassed to be a Seiko fan. WTF!


----------



## knightRider

59yukon01 said:


> Those hideous things almost make me embarrassed to be a Seiko fan. WTF!


They're try to appeal to a large as possible market 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

Tanker G1 said:


> You know it's legit because the circus tent chapter ring is off...and the blue eyes are staring at you like what you gonna do about it?
> 
> View attachment 14791467


Lol, if they don't care when it's minute marks they sure as .... won't care a lot more when it isn't!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Tanker G1 said:


> You know it's legit because the circus tent chapter ring is off...and the blue eyes are staring at you like what you gonna do about it?
> 
> View attachment 14791467


Lol omg you just made my day lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

So that's what became of the 6309 -> 7002 -> SKX heritage. Ok.


----------



## Toshk

SBGH281 LE of 1500


----------



## fillerbunny

knightRider said:


> 59yukon01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those hideous things almost make me embarrassed to be a Seiko fan. WTF!
> 
> 
> 
> They're try to appeal to a large as possible market
Click to expand...

No, they're targeting a very specific market - the fans of one franchise. In Japan that will sell, and most likely to a few fans in the west as well.

I think both the JoJo's Bizarre Adventure and the Monster Hunter watches are a lot more exciting and well thought out than something like the Timex Peanuts watches or the Invicta Disney watches.


----------



## Seikogi

fillerbunny said:


> No, they're targeting a very specific market - the fans of one franchise. In Japan that will sell, and most likely to a few fans in the west as well.
> 
> I think both the JoJo's Bizarre Adventure and the Monster Hunter watches are a lot more exciting and well thought out than something like the Timex Peanuts watches or the Invicta Disney watches.


exactly my thoughts.

If you are familiar with JJBA you can see that the character design/watches is spot on. This is their best design work I have seen in the last years.


----------



## Cobia

Tickstart said:


> So that's what became of the 6309 -> 7002 -> SKX heritage. Ok.


Im willing to bet theres a new SKX coming, these 5kx models are just using their popular skx design to make sports watches to deliver it to the gen population and specialised asian market targets, because they know the designs a classic and has already proven to be a winner.
Imo these are not a SKX replacement.

When the new SKX comes it will have a better movt, better lume/deeper markers, dial, drilled lugs, 200m ISO standard etc
Yes it will cost twice as much but thats the way it goes.

Its a no brainer this will happen.


----------



## yankeexpress

The Sharkey are a better SkX replacement.


----------



## aalin13

I always thought that the turtles are the replacement to the SKX. They share the same lineage, and the turtles come with upgraded movement and bracelets.


----------



## Aussiehoudini

GirchyGirchy said:


> OMG!
> 
> https://www.shoppinginjapan.net/search.php?search_query=seiko 5 limited§ion=product


Love this in the description: "Seiko x Diavolo JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Golden Wind Collaboration is a must have for every man."


----------



## clyde_frog

Cobia said:


> Im willing to bet theres a new SKX coming, these 5kx models are just using their popular skx design to make sports watches to deliver it to the gen population and specialised asian market targets, because they know the designs a classic and has already proven to be a winner.
> Imo these are not a SKX replacement.
> 
> When the new SKX comes it will have a better movt, better lume/deeper markers, dial, drilled lugs etc.
> Yes it will cost twice as much but thats the way it goes.
> 
> Its a no brainer this will happen.


I do hope they do that even if I wouldn't be buying one. I bought a turtle but never an SKX, but always thought the SKX had the nicer case and it was just let down by everything else. Many people think the turtle was the SKX replacement but I think that would be a shame, if they were going to drop one for the other I'd rather they'd dropped the turtle and upgraded the SKX instead.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia




----------



## Techme

Cobia said:


> Im willing to bet theres a new SKX coming, these 5kx models are just using their popular skx design to make sports watches to deliver it to the gen population and specialised asian market targets, because they know the designs a classic and has already proven to be a winner.
> Imo these are not a SKX replacement.
> 
> When the new SKX comes it will have a better movt, better lume/deeper markers, dial, drilled lugs etc.
> Yes it will cost twice as much but thats the way it goes.
> 
> Its a no brainer this will happen.


I hope your right mate. Sacrifices would have to be made.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14793925


 I see you're getting into this theme now Cobes. Don't worry mate, no one here's judging you, you're among friends. Which one's your fave?


----------



## huangcjz

Apparently the SARX069/SARX071/SARX073 will have 6R35s and will be 41.3 mm diameter x 48.3 mm lug-to-lug x 11.3 mm thickness, ugh. That's even bigger in diameter than the SRQ029 actual chronograph. The international model numbers will be SPB127/SPB129/SPB131. I was hoping that they'd be the same size as the originals, so that the new ones' metal bezels could be used as a replacement for the plastic ones on the originals, which tend to wear and break easily, as they're brittle. I wonder why the SRQ031 is only 1,000 pieces rather than the 1,964 pieces of these ones? I wish they weren't limited, since I don't have any money right now. I guess the black rules me out since it's not grey.

For the Black Series MM300, there will be 450 SLA035 for the international market and 150 SBDX033 JDM.


----------



## Cobia

clyde_frog said:


> I do hope they do that even if I wouldn't be buying one. I bought a turtle but never an SKX, but always thought the SKX had the nicer case and it was just let down by everything else. Many people think the turtle was the SKX replacement but I think that would be a shame, if they were going to drop one for the other I'd rather they'd dropped the turtle and upgraded the SKX instead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


We can have both the turtle and SKX, doesnt have to be one or the other.
I dont think the turtles a replacement, its a lot bigger and has a cushion case, too different to be a replacement imo.


----------



## Cobia

Snaggletooth said:


> I see you're getting into this theme now Cobes. Don't worry mate, no one here's judging you, you're among friends. Which one's your fave?
> View attachment 14794023


Glad you asked bro, the last two in the pics are my favs, probably will be one on each wrist.
Whats your fav Snags?


----------



## JimSclavunos

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14793925


I didn't know those new OTT models were connected to a cartoon series, makes sense.


----------



## HowardRoark

I’m too new to post links yet but an upcoming BAPE and Seiko divers watch in camo looks pretty nice IMO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

HowardRoark said:


> I'm too new to post links yet but an upcoming BAPE and Seiko divers watch in camo looks pretty nice IMO.


Thanks for the information! Here you go: https://hypebeast.com/2020/1/bape-seiko-divers-watch-black-gray-camo

The SZEL004, with a grey and black camo dial and PVD black case as a follow-up to the SZEL003 from just under a year ago (early February 2019), which had a green and black camo dial and silver stainless steel case. It re-uses the sadly-discontinued SRP585/SRP587/SRP589 Mohawk case but with a tamer bezel again, as a version of the JDM custom-order Original Watch range's SD-1C model. 70,000 JPY not including tax, because it's a BAPE collaboration, and, as a currently popular fashion brand, everything A Bathing Ape touches is exclusive and expensive. The SZEL003 was limited to 999 pieces, and was 60,000 JPY not including tax - I don't know how many pieces this one is limited to, but I presume the SZEL003 must have sold out pretty quickly if they feel they can raise the price for this year's one.


----------



## clyde_frog

huangcjz said:


> the sadly-discontinued SRP585/SRP587/SRP589 Mohawk


Hmmm. I think the world's a better place without that thing in it.


----------



## manofrolex

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14793925


What in the holy hell is this ...


----------



## Cobia

huangcjz said:


> Thanks for the information! Here you go: https://hypebeast.com/2020/1/bape-seiko-divers-watch-black-gray-camo
> 
> The SZEL004, with a grey and black camo dial and PVD black case as a follow-up to the SZEL003 from just under a year ago (early February 2019), which had a green and black camo dial and silver stainless steel case. It re-uses the sadly-discontinued SRP585/SRP587/SRP589 Mohawk case but with a tamer bezel again, as a version of the JDM custom-order Original Watch range's SD-1C model. 70,000 JPY not including tax, because it's a BAPE collaboration, and, as a currently popular fashion brand, everything A Bathing Ape touches is exclusive and expensive. The SZEL003 was limited to 999 pieces, and was 60,000 JPY not including tax - I don't know how many pieces this one is limited to, but I presume the SZEL003 must have sold out pretty quickly if they feel they can raise the price for this year's one.


----------



## rpitts57

Three new Prospex Black series

https://hypebeast.com/2020/1/seiko-black-series-prospex-sumo-sla-spb-dive-watch


----------



## Roningrad

Hi guys. I’m contemplating on buying an grand seiko diver SBGA231 (titanium). However, I’m aware there might be a new GS diver that may be released this year.

Anyone has an idea or feed on this? Would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## huangcjz

Roningrad said:


> Hi guys. I'm contemplating on buying an grand seiko diver SBGA231 (titanium). However, I'm aware there might be a new GS diver that may be released this year.
> 
> Anyone has an idea or feed on this? Would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


I don't know about any specific news, but just wait until after this year's Baselworld, which ends on 5th May, if you can. Although Seiko themselves aren't going to Baselworld this year - they're holding a Grand Seiko Summit which will end on 20th March instead, around the traditional earlier time in the year when Baselworld usually is - I guess it's possible that they might hold back some announcements to space them out throughout the year, and hold something back to compete with/steal attention from the announcements from other manufacturers at this year's Baselworld, so it's safest to wait until after Baselworld to capture any such announcements. Any announcement could even be later than that, of course - there's no way of knowing. Leaks don't usually occur until shortly before the announcements, a matter of days - if at all.


----------



## Fordehouse

Grand Seiko Summit is happening March 15-20 in Tokyo, so let's hope a new GS diver will materialize


----------



## johnMcKlane

Fordehouse said:


> Grand Seiko Summit is happening March 15-20 in Tokyo, so let's hope a new GS diver will materialize


40 MM diver spring drive with open back case !


----------



## M0hammed_Khaled

hey guys, can someone tell me if there is any significant difference in accuracy consistensy between 6r15 and 6r35... i have had to flip 6r15 at a significant loss two times because of the annoying timekeeping issues. i'm contemplating should i go buy a blumo/sbdc069 or the new sumo. help


----------



## Tanker G1

M0hammed_Khaled said:


> hey guys, can someone tell me if there is any significant difference in accuracy consistensy between 6r15 and 6r35... i have had to flip 6r15 at a significant loss two times because of the annoying timekeeping issues. i'm contemplating should i go buy a blumo/sbdc069 or the new sumo. help


Might be too early to tell. Did a search for 'Seiko 6R35 accuracy' with no results. There probably aren't enough out there yet to get meaningful feedback. I have over a dozen watches with 6R15. Some are fast, some are slow, but none fall out of Seiko's accuracy specifications. It is what it is. If you really need accuracy, an automatic isn't the best choice. Just saying.


----------



## M0hammed_Khaled

Tanker G1 said:


> Might be too early to tell. Did a search for 'Seiko 6R35 accuracy' with no results. There probably aren't enough out there yet to get meaningful feedback. I have over a dozen watches with 6R15. Some are fast, some are slow, but none fall out of Seiko's accuracy specifications. It is what it is. If you really need accuracy, an automatic isn't the best choice. Just saying.


the problem with second one was inconsistent timekeeping the first one was perfect until my brother dropped it on the floor


----------



## M0hammed_Khaled

Tanker G1 said:


> Might be too early to tell. Did a search for 'Seiko 6R35 accuracy' with no results. There probably aren't enough out there yet to get meaningful feedback. I have over a dozen watches with 6R15. Some are fast, some are slow, but none fall out of Seiko's accuracy specifications. It is what it is. If you really need accuracy, an automatic isn't the best choice. Just saying.


the problem with second one was inconsistent timekeeping the first one was perfect until my brother dropped it on the floor


----------



## MrDisco99

Tanker G1 said:


> Might be too early to tell. Did a search for 'Seiko 6R35 accuracy' with no results. There probably aren't enough out there yet to get meaningful feedback. I have over a dozen watches with 6R15. Some are fast, some are slow, but none fall out of Seiko's accuracy specifications. It is what it is. If you really need accuracy, an automatic isn't the best choice. Just saying.


Yeah I don't think they've been available long enough or in enough quantities for any trends to be noticed. However, I haven't seen any evidence that the balance, escapement, or train are different from the 6R15. It would be nice if they'd publish a technical manual to settle these kinds of questions.


----------



## Roningrad

Thank you huangcjz, Fordehouse and JohnMcKlane for the sharing! Appreciate it a lot.

I'm all over it! A231 looks, Titanium, 40mm, 48mm L2L, 300WR perhaps... dreamy...



johnMcKlane said:


> 40 MM diver spring drive with open back case !


----------



## limnoman

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14793925


Thanks for sharing NOT

I'll blame you if I have nightmares

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Rocat

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14793925


Yeah. I don't get it. I must be too old.

By the way, "Get off my lawn, pull up your pants, wear a belt, get a haircut, and get a job."

lol


----------



## mannal

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14793925


Seems appropriate


----------



## mikelj1

Seiko 5 Sports Brian May edition, limited to 9000.


----------



## Cobia

mikelj1 said:


> Seiko 5 Sports Brian May edition, limited to 9000.


Fair tribute, hes been a seiko turtle wearer for decades, wears seiko because he loves em.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

mikelj1 said:


> Seiko 5 Sports Brian May edition, limited to 9000.


Doesn't look too bad. I like that they returned to the fully-indexed bezel insert.


----------



## huangcjz

mikelj1 said:


> Seiko 5 Sports Brian May edition, limited to 9000.


Model number is SRPE83K1, approximate RRP in Europe is €560. Source: https://www.seikowatches.com/us-en/news/20200123-64494105459

If they're already up to SRPE83, there must be a lot of new models coming. What was the previous highest model number we've seen? SRPE13, I think, so that means around another 34 new models with 4R35/4R36 movements that we haven't seen yet, presuming that they only use the odd numbers, as they usually do, and that every odd number in between is used. We've seen SRPE03, SRPE05, SRPE07, SRPE09, SRPE11, and SRPE13, but not SRPE01 yet. SRPE13 was announced way back before October last year, and was made available in October/November, the others (and also I think SRPD97 and SRPD99) more recently.


----------



## Toofsy

As the case/base, of the tictac 35th limited edition, is source within the BtB oem program, Japanese catalogue (moq=300units) I hope seiko will launch a real affordable model based on this case...
Same base used for lowercase limited edition.

Another option could be launch a WUS limited edition...just need 300 buyers...









Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Toofsy said:


> As the case/base, of the tictac 35th limited edition, is source within the BtB oem program, Japanese catalogue (moq=300units) I hope seiko will launch a real affordable model based on this case...
> Same base used for lowercase limited edition.
> 
> Another option could be launch a WUS limited edition...just need 300 buyers...


A great idea! Same goes for the SD-1C divers' watch that the BAPE Limited Editions are based on, if anyone wants a Mohawk without the PROSPEX PS/X on the dial, and with a tamer bezel, or the SD-1B if anyone wants an Alpinist-esque watch but with an open heart.


----------



## B_Curl

Toofsy said:


> As the case/base, of the tictac 35th limited edition, is source within the BtB oem program, Japanese catalogue (moq=300units) I hope seiko will launch a real affordable model based on this case...
> Same base used for lowercase limited edition.
> 
> Another option could be launch a WUS limited edition...just need 300 buyers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


All three of those watches look great! Especially the anthracite grey

No Cyclops too. Winning


----------



## Pentameter

B1ff_77 said:


> The 'made in Japan' boxes are much better quality than the K versions


oh no question&#8230; I would GLADLY pay at least $100-200 more for a coveted J-version box!!! The K boxes are simply bush league!!!


----------



## ahonobaka

So anyone care to talk about the blacked out dark blue dial versions of the SLA017, SLA025 and SBDX013 coming out this year (1100 pcs each)? Refs. SLA037, SLA039, SLA041 respectively.

I don't get it, would rather they straight up release more SLA017's in particular if they have the parts :X 

Pros are that fans get more variety in colorways, cons are oversaturation and continuation of all this "LE" business. I shouldn't complain about more variety (as ever), but just my gut reaction here. LE's work, or else brands wouldn't keep churning them out over the past 1000+ years lol


----------



## aalin13

ahonobaka said:


> So anyone care to talk about the blacked out dark blue dial versions of the SLA017, SLA025 and SBDX013 coming out this year (1100 pcs each)? Refs. SLA037, SLA039, SLA041 respectively.
> 
> I don't get it, would rather they straight up release more SLA017's in particular if they have the parts :X
> 
> Pros are that fans get more variety in colorways, cons are oversaturation and continuation of all this "LE" business. I shouldn't complain about more variety (as ever), but just my gut reaction here. LE's work, or else brands wouldn't keep churning them out over the past 1000+ years lol


Tell us more! That's interesting though, surprised that they would be releasing more variants of the SLA017 and SLA025. The cynic in me thinks that they have run out of ideas.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk

I heard about blue dial SLAs, but not in PVD cases... I was also told about great new movements!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

ahonobaka said:


> So anyone care to talk about the blacked out dark blue dial versions of the SLA017, SLA025 and SBDX013 coming out this year (1100 pcs each)? Refs. SLA037, SLA039, SLA041 respectively.
> 
> I don't get it, would rather they straight up release more SLA017's in particular if they have the parts :X
> 
> Pros are that fans get more variety in colorways, cons are oversaturation and continuation of all this "LE" business. I shouldn't complain about more variety (as ever), but just my gut reaction here. LE's work, or else brands wouldn't keep churning them out over the past 1000+ years lol


Pictures? The facts appear fictional and have not seen or heard anything about this unless this is internal Authorized Dealers talk...?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13

Toshk said:


> I heard about blue dial SLAs, but not in PVD cases... I was also told about great new movements!


New movements? Any more information on this?


----------



## Toshk

aalin13 said:


> New movements? Any more information on this?


Sorry, can't say...


----------



## clyde_frog

Toshk said:


> Sorry, can't say...


:roll:

Such bs on here sometimes, anybody can make up anything and everybody believes it. Can't say because you don't know anything? Give one good reason why if you'd been told about new movements that you wouldn't be able to say anything about it, even though you've already said there are new movements?

I guarantee I could start a new thread saying something along of the lines of "I've been told by a very reliable source that there is going to be a quartz version of the Turtle released this summer" and at least 50% of people here would believe it.


----------



## MrDisco99

Toshk said:


> Sorry, can't say...


It's unsubstantiated BS until you can back it up with a link or a picture.


----------



## v1triol

Toshk said:


> Sorry, can't say...


Ok, could you say are those new in Seiko lineup? or new in GS lineup?


----------



## Locutusaborg

Don’t buy it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

You don’t have to believe me, I also can’t say I believe it until I see it. That said, same source leaked the ceramic turtles, blacked out Sumo and MM300, Presage faux divers, JDM Sumo, all in the past couple months which panned out 100%. Pretty decent track record I’d say.


----------



## Cobia

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Pictures? The facts appear fictional and have not seen or heard anything about this unless this is internal Authorized Dealers talk...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


He's always on the money, i believe him.


----------



## Cobia

ahonobaka said:


> You don't have to believe me, I also can't say I believe it until I see it. That said, same source leaked the ceramic turtles, blacked out Sumo and MM300, Presage faux divers, JDM Sumo, all in the past couple months which panned out 100%. Pretty decent track record I'd say.


I believe you mate, youre always bang on the money.


----------



## MrDisco99

I'm not saying he's wrong... but to say that a cheaper 6105 is coming is not really enough info for the rest of us to change our plans or start saving money. I think we're all better served by just focusing on facts rather than "rumblings."


----------



## jinfaep

ahonobaka said:


> You don't have to believe me, I also can't say I believe it until I see it. That said, same source leaked the ceramic turtles, blacked out Sumo and MM300, Presage faux divers, JDM Sumo, all in the past couple months which panned out 100%. Pretty decent track record I'd say.


I believe you too mate 

Your posts on this thread have actually been on topic, unlike the majority of 'misaligned chapter ring this' and 'overpriced that' crap which usually pops up in this thread and derails it for days on end!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

Received last week...


----------



## huangcjz

ahonobaka said:


> So anyone care to talk about the blacked out dark blue dial versions of the SLA017, SLA025 and SBDX013 coming out this year (1100 pcs each)? Refs. SLA037, SLA039, SLA041 respectively.
> 
> I don't get it, would rather they straight up release more SLA017's in particular if they have the parts :X
> 
> Pros are that fans get more variety in colorways, cons are oversaturation and continuation of all this "LE" business. I shouldn't complain about more variety (as ever), but just my gut reaction here. LE's work, or else brands wouldn't keep churning them out over the past 1000+ years lol


I had only heard of the SLA025 coming in dark blue dial and with the black case in my post from the 9th of December, but some more searching gives the information on the other ones too. I guess what I heard about the Tuna Can coming in new colours might be what this is. Apparently all 3 of them will be released around June, and will cost more than the previous ones, at around $6,000 USD each.

Also, apparently the cheaper 6105 modern re-interpretation will come in green as well as in black. A surprise, but upon reflection perhaps less of one given the that Crown faux-chronograph modern re-interpretation has come in green as well as in the traditional colours.


----------



## Cobia

huangcjz said:


> I had only heard of the SLA025 coming in dark blue dial and with the black case in my post from the 9th of December, but some more searching gives the information on the other ones too. I guess what I heard about the Tuna Can coming in new colours might be what this is. Apparently all 3 of them will be released around June, and will cost more than the previous ones, at around $6,000 USD each.
> 
> Also, apparently the cheaper 6105 modern re-interpretation will come in green as well as in black. A surprise, but upon reflection perhaps less of one given the that Crown faux-chronograph modern re-interpretation has come in green as well as in the traditional colours.


Heres another guy whos always on the money, nice one mate.


----------



## Skoh12

Toofsy said:


> As the case/base, of the tictac 35th limited edition, is source within the BtB oem program, Japanese catalogue (moq=300units) I hope seiko will launch a real affordable model based on this case...
> Same base used for lowercase limited edition.
> 
> Another option could be launch a WUS limited edition...just need 300 buyers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


Sorry, struggling to make sense of this post. What are these Seikos pictured here?


----------



## Toofsy

Skoh12 said:


> Sorry, struggling to make sense of this post. What are these Seikos pictured here?


It's :
-2 limited editions based on the same case kit.
-These 2 collaborations are managed by seiko Japan with Japanese brands. (Tictac and lowercase)
- whatever both are available worldwide in 300/350 units limited edition.
-it seems this case kit is only available for collaborate with brands and customization for corporate gifts.
-the collab programm/catalogue seems reserve only to Japan companies.
- the MoQ is about 300/350 units

I really like this case but both are really to expensive according to the demande.
Just hope seiko will have the idea to use it ie for seiko 5 line up.

As this thread seems to gather Seiko experts, somebody could know more about the potential use o this case on a new model.

Seiko TicTac SZB006 limited edition
Seiko Lowercase x wena x Sony SB15A/S limited edition with connected smartbracelet

Don't able to find the link to the oem/collab catalogue.

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Toofsy

Double post sorry


----------



## Toofsy

Skoh12 said:


> Sorry, struggling to make sense of this post. What are these Seikos pictured here?


http://wena.jp/products/collaboration-and-limited/seiko_lc.html

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish

Did I miss this? Yeah, I know. I just crawled out from under my rock.

I've been pondering a Sumo for years . Too big. Black & Blue ones. Nice, but not exciting enough. But the Zimbe ones were always to far "out there" for me.

The new green one has gotten my attention. But still...

But this? 70 hr power reserve? Now with sapphire, and gray!

Is this available, or still a pre-order?

My wallet will hate me, or I'll have to sell something. But, I'm not sure I can resist this.

SBDC097


----------



## ahonobaka

The confidence is much appreciated gents! But don’t mind me; If huangcjz says it’s so, it is so! I think we were the only ones saying there’d be a new GS quartz diver in the shape of the Hi Beat last year well before Basel, which also panned out. If I had the full story on everything I’d give it up, but I think these sources are vague for a reason to protect themselves!


----------



## ahonobaka

Posted by det.briscoe on Insta. It all keeps adding up ;D


----------



## c0rnelius

I've been eyeing this too, it's available now to preorder for Feb 2020 from online sellers in Japan. (SBDC097)


----------



## Locutusaborg

Really wish Seiko had left the 62mas alone. 55th anniversary?? Wonder what they’ll do for the 57th anniversary. Can’t wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

Locutusaborg said:


> Really wish Seiko had left the 62mas alone. 55th anniversary?? Wonder what they'll do for the 57th anniversary. Can't wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha, 55 is a bit of a strange one isn't it. Re the 6105-8110 remake, it's one I'll be interested to see but will no way be thinking of buying, probably heresy on here but I think it is pretty ugly. I hope they don't mess it up though for those of you who love it (no Tuna hands for a start).


----------



## impalass

ahonobaka said:


> Posted by det.briscoe on Insta. It all keeps adding up ;D


Could this be a reissue of the Silver Wave diver ?


----------



## Galaga

Locutusaborg said:


> Really wish Seiko had left the 62mas alone. 55th anniversary?? Wonder what they'll do for the 57th anniversary. Can't wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't they already done a discount version of the 62mas with the SPB/SBDC 051/053?


----------



## huangcjz

Galaga said:


> Haven't they already done a discount version of the 62mas with the SPB/SBDC 051/053?


They're not going to be doing a cheaper version of the 62MAS again this year - they're going to be doing a colour variant of the SLA017, with a dark blue dial and black case (as well as similar dark blue dial and black case colour variants of the SLA025 and 1000 m Tuna Can). They're doing 2 colour variants of a cheaper version of the 6105-8110/9 this year.


----------



## yankeexpress

Galaga said:


> Haven't they already done a discount version of the 62mas with the SPB/SBDC 051/053?


No, too many changes....hands, case size, dial color and especially movement


----------



## Galaga

huangcjz said:


> They're not going to be doing a cheaper version of the 62MAS again this year - they're going to be doing a colour variant of the SLA017, with a dark blue dial and black case (as well as similar dark blue dial and black case colour variants of the SLA025 and 1000 m Tuna Can). They're doing 2 colour variants of a cheaper version of the 6105-8110/9 this year.


If it had the same case I'd be all over it. Not the 051/053 case.


----------



## huangcjz

Galaga said:


> If it had the same case I'd be all over it. Not the 051/053 case.


It will have the same case as the SLA017 (apart from being black), but will also cost more than the SLA017, at around $6,000 USD. There will be 1,100 of them, so just over half as many as the SLA017. I guess since the SLA017 sold out so quickly, Seiko knows they have room to push the price higher.


----------



## clyde_frog

huangcjz said:


> It will have the same case as the SLA017 (apart from being black), but will also cost more than the SLA017, at around $6,000 USD. There will be 1,100 of them, so just over half as many as the SLA017. I guess since the SLA017 sold out so quickly, Seiko knows they have room to push the price higher.


Yeah... except for the fact that this black cased one with a blue dial won't be anywhere near as in demand as the SLA017 which was a remake and looked virtually the same as the original. The price will put people off it even more, $6000 lol, the SLA033 didn't sell well at $2000 less than that. I don't think it's only quartz crystals Seiko are growing in their factories, I think they're growing something else too and should probably start exporting that, must be some pretty strong stuff.


----------



## Degr8n8

huangcjz said:


> Galaga said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it had the same case I'd be all over it. Not the 051/053 case.
> 
> 
> 
> It will have the same case as the SLA017 (apart from being black), but will also cost more than the SLA017, at around $6,000 USD. There will be 1,100 of them, so just over half as many as the SLA017. I guess since the SLA017 sold out so quickly, Seiko knows they have room to push the price higher.
Click to expand...

Seiko is smart with their marketing. Many of us say we wont pay $6k for a SLA017. So Seiko makes it black and "more limited". They really know how to draw us in. The best part is that Seiko can recycle the machining and parts from the original sla017 and save on manufacturing costs. Who knows, maybe this new SLA017 wont even come with a bracelet. I bet the watch will be gorgeous though!


----------



## Cobia




----------



## SwissAm

Galaga said:


> Haven't they already done a discount version of the 62mas with the SPB/SBDC 051/053?


It's 62mas(ish) case is more contoured vs flat and edges have bevels that the original didn't have. Some hate it because it's not exact to the original. I have the SPB081J1 version and love it. If I had SLA017 money I wouldn't buy an SLA017. But the reworked SPB versions are close enough for my likings aesthetically and at a cost that's doable. I think if they made this watch with the same exact case as the original it would sell like crazy, but then again they wouldn't be able to sell SLA017's for what they are asking if they did.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## todoroki

huangcjz said:


> It will have the same case as the SLA017 (apart from being black), but will also cost more than the SLA017, at around $6,000 USD. There will be 1,100 of them, so just over half as many as the SLA017. I guess since the SLA017 sold out so quickly, Seiko knows they have room to push the price higher.


Ceramic bezel I'm guessing, as that's all everyone seems to care about these days!?


----------



## Dopamina

Seiko should have made the sla017 with the gs equivalent movement of the 8L35 limited to, say, 2000 pcs at 5k and the sla 017 with 8L35 not limited at price close to the mm300. Seiko would have a watch to sell for decades without burning their brains out to come up with limited editions to make money. Black watches? I do not care.

A 40mm MM 300 would also sell like cake. Why does not seiko do that? Omega makes a 40mm PO. 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

I think a 40mm mm300 would be too small, the dial would be minuscule lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina

tynan.nida said:


> I think a 40mm mm300 would be too small, the dial would be minuscule lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are probably right. Perhaps a 42mm MM then. That seiko can do. But , turning the sla 017 a regular watch seiko cannot do. Big mistake imo. I do not think the sbdc 053 and 051 will last longer. I am selling mine 053. To big face and too short lugs.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

50, 55, 57, it's all arbitrary numbers. In base eleven, 55 base ten is 50, so there's your nice looking number for ya!


----------



## txkill

So who’s good at photoshop and can mock up a 017 with a dark blue dial and black case and bracelet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> It will have the same case as the SLA017 (apart from being black), but will also cost more than the SLA017, at around $6,000 USD. There will be 1,100 of them, so just over half as many as the SLA017. I guess since the SLA017 sold out so quickly, Seiko knows they have room to push the price higher.


$6000 must be a joke. No one in his/her right mind would pay that. 
The problem with SEIKOs LE models is they keep doing too close versions. Just look at the SBDX003 and SBDX012. I wouldn't be surprised if they made a black dial SLA033 but $6000, gimmie a break.

The "cheaper" 6105 you are referring to, is it the 8010 or 8000 case?


----------



## yonsson

Dopamina said:


> Seiko should have made the sla017 with the gs equivalent movement of the 8L35 limited to, say, 2000 pcs at 5k and the sla 017 with 8L35 not limited at price close to the mm300. Seiko would have a watch to sell for decades without burning their brains out to come up with limited editions to make money.


Agree 100% ! Nobody cares about 300m and He-safe. All we want is a wearable 40-42mm diver with 8L and a screwback case. I seriously don't get why they haven't made that except for the SLA017. A 6105-8000 in ~40mm with a thin case would be an exit watch for me.

With all that said, I ordered the upcoming black mm300.


----------



## soursenseless

yonsson said:


> With all that said, I ordered the upcoming black mm300.


Stop encouraging them!!!!!


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> $6000 must be a joke. No one in his/her right mind would pay that.
> The problem with SEIKOs LE models is they keep doing too close versions. Just look at the SBDX003 and SBDX012. I wouldn't be surprised if they made a black dial SLA033 but $6000, gimmie a break.
> 
> The "cheaper" 6105 you are referring to, is it the 8010 or 8000 case?


8110/9 - it's a cheaper modern re-interpretation to go along with the SLA033, like the 6RMAS was for the SLA017 and the MM200 was for the 6159, just a year later, since the Sumos took their place (place in the line-up as in rough price-point) last year.


----------



## Fordehouse

Do we have a rough release date at all for the 8110/9?


----------



## huangcjz

Fordehouse said:


> Do we have a rough release date at all for the 8110/9?


Given when the 6RMAS, MM200, and 4th-gen Sumo, as well as the other PROSPEX releases, were released over the last 3 years, I would guess sometime between June to September.


----------



## Fordehouse

Well, that will be my late July birthday gift.

Thank you huangcjz


----------



## jinfaep

yonsson said:


> A 6105-8000 in ~40mm with a thin case would be an exit watch for me.
> 
> With all that said, I ordered the upcoming black mm300.


I think that is Seiko's marketing strategy. They all know what we crave for an exit watch, and if they were to make it, would probably lose a tonne of sales from WIS.

This is their plan to remain in business!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## fillerbunny

jinfaep said:


> I think that is Seiko's marketing strategy. They all know what we crave for an exit watch, and if they were to make it, would probably lose a tonne of sales from WIS.
> 
> This is their plan to remain in business!


It takes a special customer base for a company to sell more products by not giving the customers what they want.


----------



## Tickstart

My dream of a layman's 6105 might finally come true. I hope they reissue the real 6105 case and not that impostor model (without the asymmetric case, no "lock" crown etc)


----------



## huangcjz

Tickstart said:


> My dream of a layman's 6105 might finally come true. I hope they reissue the real 6105 case and not that impostor model (without the asymmetric case, no "lock" crown etc)


If the SLA033, the more faithful version, has a screw-down crown rather than a locking pin one, then I think there's no way that the cheaper one will have a locking pin crown rather than a screw-down one. The locking pin system doesn't work that well on the 6105 anyway. Or do you just mean the "lock" text on the crown, which the SLA033 does have? I doubt the cheaper one will have that either, though I guess there's more chance of it than there is if it having an actual locking pin crown. The 6RMAS has an un-signed crown, whereas the SLA017 has one that's signed in the same way that the original is. The MM200 has an un-signed crown too, as does the SLA025 and the original 6159.


----------



## v1triol

Tickstart said:


> My dream of a layman's 6105 might finally come true. I hope they reissue the real 6105 case and not that impostor model (without the asymmetric case, no "lock" crown etc)


6105-8000 case you mean? Of course I hope they will re-issue this lovely symmetrical case, not that fat and goofy 6105-8110 case


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

v1triol said:


> 6105-8000 case you mean? Of course I hope they will re-issue this lovely symmetrical case, not that fat and goofy 6105-8110 case


Sadly I believe it is the fat 8110/9

A great shame, as the market is desperate for a small modern seiko diver. I have been waiting years for a skx013 upgrade model.


----------



## Tickstart

Thank god it's the fat and ugly case!! It's so pretty +__+ YÖSS c'mon SEIKO don't .... this up!


----------



## jinfaep

fillerbunny said:


> It takes a special customer base for a company to sell more products by not giving the customers what they want.


Sounds like you've described Rolex, but there's nothing special about their customer base!


----------



## Cobia




----------



## Cobia




----------



## yonsson

v1triol said:


> 6105-8000 case you mean? Of course I hope they will re-issue this lovely symmetrical case, not that fat and goofy 6105-8110 case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14818185


I talked to SEIKO about both these references when I visited them in 2017. 
The Willard case has always been the more popular case but personally I've never liked the 62MAS or 8010. The 8000 however, that's the best SEIKO diver's case ever made IMHO. Perhaps with the 6159 as the exception, but clearly they couldn't recreate that case well.

So I'm still crossing my fingers for a thin 40-42mm -8000 with screw back and 8L, that would be awesome! And don't forget, we now have the 6L, so a thin 8L would make sense. I can see myself paying a lot for a perfect 6105-8000 recreation.


----------



## Degr8n8

yonsson said:


> I talked to SEIKO about both these references when I visited them in 2017.
> The Willard case has always been the more popular case but personally I've never liked the 62MAS or 8010. The 8000 however, that's the best SEIKO diver's case ever made IMHO. Perhaps with the 6159 as the exception, but clearly they couldn't recreate that case well.
> 
> So I'm still crossing my fingers for a thin 40-42mm -8000 with screw back and 8L, that would be awesome! And don't forget, we now have the 6L, so a thin 8L would make sense. I can see myself paying a lot for a perfect 6105-8000 recreation.


Wow! The one on the left is definitely nicer. It's a shame that seiko didn't reissue it. I really like the signed seiko crown and the way the case curves in steeply towards the lugs. I currently own an SLA033 and the one on the left in the photo is far more gorgeous. That case shape just screams vintage all over it!!!!!! I also looked up ebay photos of the 6105-8000 and the raised crystal has a really nice charm as well. I never really understood what people meant when they said the reissues don't have the same charm, but now I get it!


----------



## Degr8n8

Edit: double post.


----------



## yonsson

Degr8n8 said:


> I never really understood what people meant when they said the reissues don't have the same charm, but now I get it!


The case of the SLA033 is pretty close to the original but a fatso, I think it's close enough. The crystal and the dial though. If you are a vintage SEIKO aficionado, then the dial has all the signs of a the fake vintage dials. Regarding the SLA025, it's the opposite. Dial looks great but the case is nowhere near the original 6159 and lacks all the good things that the 6159 is known for.

I don't know if the designers have any vintage SEIKO lovers to consult, but they would benefit from it.


----------



## v1triol

yonsson said:


> SLA033 [...] dial has all the signs of a the fake vintage dials.


That's interesting, care to explain more?


----------



## Armind83

Hi guys, apart from the size difference and the date position, what's the difference between the models SRPD97J1 and SRPD39J1?
I really like the watch and right now I can get the larger version for £180 cheaper than the smaller one which seems a little odd?


----------



## clyde_frog

Armind83 said:


> Hi guys, apart from the size difference and the date position, what's the difference between the models SRPD97J1 and SRPD39J1?
> I really like the watch and right now I can get the larger version for £180 cheaper than the smaller one which seems a little odd?


Looking at both of them, other than what you mentioned, nothing really. 42mm is too big for a watch of that style imo.


----------



## huangcjz

Armind83 said:


> Hi guys, apart from the size difference and the date position, what's the difference between the models SRPD97J1 and SRPD39J1?
> I really like the watch and right now I can get the larger version for £180 cheaper than the smaller one which seems a little odd?


There is no other difference between them. The only reason for the price difference is that the SRPD39 was announced at Baselworld last March, whereas the SRPD97 was announced just a month ago, at the end of December. The newer, smaller model's RRP is the same as the larger one, so its street price should drop over time to the same as the larger model's, but it will probably take some/the same amount of time to get there. I personally agree that 42 mm is too large for a watch of that style.


----------



## yonsson

v1triol said:


> That's interesting, care to explain more?


On the original 6105 dials, the indices is razor sharp, not rounded like on the SLA. The rounded indices is a clear tell that it's a fake dial.


----------



## yonsson




----------



## yonsson

SBGP015 - Grand SEIKO North flag would be an appropriate nickname


----------



## MstrDabbles

I'm all for this one. Thinnest of the bunch and now jump hour . But damn it Seiko. Give us a perpetual calendar.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

MstrDabbles said:


> But damn it Seiko. Give us a perpetual calendar.


It's pretty much impossible to make a 9F perpetual. The architecture is mechanical.


----------



## huangcjz

Interesting that they're launching these before the Grand Seiko Summit in late March. A quote from the web-page: "Today, to begin a full year of celebrations of this important landmark", so I guess there will be launches throughout the year (well, there usually are every year anyway). I guess it's similar to when some of the Elegance Collection watches were announced before Baselworld last year. This bit on the web-page: "in keeping with the team's ambition and desire to create the "king" of watches, it was named Grand Seiko." made me laugh a bit, knowing Seiko's history. "All four of the new creations have dials in Grand Seiko's signature blue color" - I didn't know that Grand Seiko has a signature blue colour - perhaps what they often use for their lion logo? - but that logo blue is much darker, and the blue that they used for some (but not that many) of their dials in the late 1960s and early 1970s looks to me to be a much darker and matte blue too, pretty sober, which usually looks like black, unlike this almost electric blue sun-burst (in some light) that these watches have. There's a ladies' watch as well, the STGK015.

The web-page: https://www.grand-seiko.com/us-en/special/60th/anniversary/


----------



## Tickstart

yonsson said:


> It's pretty much impossible to make a 9F perpetual. The architecture is mechanical.


Time to transition to the International Fixed Calendar scheme. That would greatly facilitate the construction of perpetual calendars but kinda make them obsolete as well. In fact, any day-date watch with the date wheel adjusted to the 28-day month would almost be a perpetual calendar. The only addiction for a true perpetual calendar would be the 365th "year day" gear, and a leap year thing too.


----------



## yonsson

Tickstart said:


> Time to transition to the International Fixed Calendar scheme. That would greatly facilitate the construction of perpetual calendars but kinda make them obsolete as well. In fact, any day-date watch with the date wheel adjusted to the 28-day month would almost be a perpetual calendar. The only addiction for a true perpetual calendar would be the 365th "year day" gear, and a leap year thing too.


Just imagine the price of a quartz watch with a mechanical perpetual calendar construction. It's a lot easier to do on a quartz movement with regular construction.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> Interesting that they're launching these before the Grand Seiko Summit in late March. A quote from the web-page: "Today, to begin a full year of celebrations of this important landmark", so I guess there will be launches throughout the year (well, there usually are every year anyway). I guess it's similar to when some of the Elegance Collection watches were announced before Baselworld last year. This bit on the web-page: "in keeping with the team's ambition and desire to create the "king" of watches, it was named Grand Seiko." made me laugh a bit, knowing Seiko's history. "All four of the new creations have dials in Grand Seiko's signature blue color" - I didn't know that Grand Seiko has a signature blue colour - perhaps what they often use for their lion logo? - but that logo blue is much darker, and the blue that they used for some (but not that many) of their dials in the late 1960s and early 1970s looks to me to be a much darker and matte blue too, pretty sober, which usually looks like black, unlike this almost electric blue sun-burst (in some light) that these watches have. There's a ladies' watch as well, the STGK015.
> 
> The web-page: https://www.grand-seiko.com/us-en/special/60th/anniversary/


It has been blue for at least 20 years, look at the boxes. Blue and gold before 2017, blue and silver since 2017. (All (most) the Ginza store exclusive models have had blue dial.)


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> It has been blue for at least 20 years, look at the boxes. Blue and gold before 2017, blue and silver since 2017. (All (most) the Ginza store exclusive models have had blue dial.)


When they're talking about their 60th anniversary, it makes me think back to the vintage era. I don't know much about Grand Seiko after the 1970s!  Their boxes were black, red, and gold back then, in common with many of the boxes for Seiko's other non-Grand Seiko watches.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Toshk said:


> Sorry, can't say...


I suppose Seiko has been missing a midrange 28.8 movement for a while. Obviously the 8L35 but that tends be in pricier watches. Maybe an update to the High Torque quartz in the tunas but possibly better battery life? Or maybe just a regulated 8L35!

I'll take it. A 44GS/KS case with a HAQ quartz would be nice since we are guessing and you arent talking!


----------



## MstrDabbles

SBGA421 








Japan Exclusive.
390 pieces.
6300 USD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

MstrDabbles said:


> SBGA421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan Exclusive.
> 390 pieces.
> 6300 USD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

valuewatchguy said:


> I suppose Seiko has been missing a midrange 28.8 movement for a while.


The 6R2x movements are 28,800 vph, but the current ones have all those extra hands, which I'm personally not a fan of. They have the parts (which is just parts in the gear-train) in the 6R2x movements already, so it would be trivial for them to make a 28,800 vph version of the 6R15 (or now, the 6R35) for a time-plus-date-window version (rather than pointer date and power reserve with or without pointer day, as in the 6R27, 6R21, and 6R20), so I don't know why they haven't done it for so many years. I don't think power reserve with the higher beat-rate would have been their concern, since the 6R2x movements are 28,800 vph with a standard 41/42hour power reserve with the same main-spring as in the 6R15, which is 50 hours, but now they have the 70-hour power reserve 6R35, perhaps if that was their concern, they might be able to make a slightly lower power reserve but 28,800 vph version of the 6R35? But since they haven't done it for so long, I kind of doubt that they're going to do it, much as I want it. ETA have moved the other way to what Seiko already have - lowering the beat-rate from the 2824-2/2836-2 from 28,800 vph to 21,600 vph in order to lengthen the power reserve from 42 to 80 hours to make the POWERMATIC 80 movement. I guess that's why Seiko make the 6R35 with a 70-hour power reserve to replace the 6R15 and its 50-hour power reserve.



MstrDabbles said:


> SBGA421 Japan Exclusive. 390 pieces. 6300 USD


I would've thought that this blood-red version would have come on Halloween. The standard Snowflake is $5,500 USD. $800 USD more for just some red and gold and because it's a Limited Edition? It still has the standard 9R65 movement, not the higher-accuracy 9R15 version.


----------



## Sassi

Here are a few photos of the new GS 60th editions I took at a Grand Seiko 60th Anniversary event.


----------



## HusabergAngola79

Sassi said:


> Here are a few photos of the new GS 60th editions I took at a Grand Seiko 60th Anniversary event.
> 
> View attachment 14834687
> 
> 
> View attachment 14834691
> 
> 
> View attachment 14834693
> 
> 
> View attachment 14834695
> 
> 
> View attachment 14834699


To much ...









Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

MstrDabbles said:


> SBGA421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan Exclusive.
> 390 pieces.
> 6300 USD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually really like the white/red - japanese flag association. This would have been better in a 57gs case though. Dislike the cb engraving they are doing recently on GS.

Anyone know what Novak was wearing during the AO 2020 winner ceremony? At first it looked like the huge GS ceramic chrono but the subdial layout is different. Maybe its something new?


----------



## yokied

Seikogi said:


> I actually really like the white/red - japanese flag association. This would have been better in a 57gs case though. Dislike the cb engraving they are doing recently on GS.
> 
> Anyone know what Novak was wearing during the AO 2020 winner ceremony? At first it looked like the huge GS ceramic chrono but the subdial layout is different. Maybe its something new?


What is going on with the red on the sapphire? Is it the lighting or something with the crystal?

Novak's new piece another Astron LE, interesting ceramic bezel - check it out.


----------



## Rocat

Sassi said:


> Here are a few photos of the new GS 60th editions I took at a Grand Seiko 60th Anniversary event.
> 
> View attachment 14834695


Did they really need to put the words "Hi Beat 36000" on the dial? It kind of cheapens the look in my opinion.


----------



## Tanker G1

There's enough smudges and and grime on it. I think I got a virus looking at the pic.


----------



## Sassi

Tanker G1 said:


> There's enough smudges and and grime on it. I think I got a virus looking at the pic.


Haha, sorry there were many people trying on the watches. I had nothing to wipe it clean with. :-s


----------



## T1meout

Rocat said:


> Did they really need to put the words "Hi Beat 36000" on the dial? It kind of cheapens the look in my opinion.


That's standard text on all hi-beats.


----------



## huangcjz

Sassi said:


> Here are a few photos of the new GS 60th editions I took at a Grand Seiko 60th Anniversary event.


Thanks for the photos! Where was the event? I actually prefer the less-bright, perhaps cornflour blue dial colour of the mother-of-pearl ladies' watch to that of the mens'/larger watches.



HusabergAngola79 said:


> To much...


That shade of electric blue is pretty as an object, but I agree that it's too bright for me to wear personally. I have a blue-dialled Seiko which is not as bright as that, which although it's pretty, I almost never wear, because my taste in watches is pretty traditional/conservative.



yokied said:


> What is going on with the red on the sapphire? Is it the lighting or something with the crystal?
> 
> Novak's new piece another Astron LE, interesting ceramic bezel - check it out.


It's a red edge to the crystal.

That Novak Astron LE is a very nice colour combination. I'd personally prefer it without the red edge to the bezel, which makes it a bit busy for me personally, but I can see that people would like it. I've seen red rings around the edge of crowns before, too.



Rocat said:


> Did they really need to put the words "Hi Beat 36000" on the dial? It kind of cheapens the look in my opinion.


They've been doing it since the vintage era&#8230;


----------



## Tanker G1

Sassi said:


> Haha, sorry there were many people trying on the watches. I had nothing to wipe it clean with. :-s


No worries, my comment was probably in poor taste in hindsight considering recent events. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## aks12r

Sassi said:


> Here are a few photos of the new GS 60th editions I took at a Grand Seiko 60th Anniversary event.
> 
> View attachment 14834695


I'm 100% sure I saw someone selling this exact model from a street cart in Delhi 4 years ago. He had rows of hooks with repaired casio's & fake Seiko's for sale. I had no idea he worked for the GS design team...


----------



## joseph80

New made in Japan 4r35 goodies








View attachment 14836989


View attachment 14836991


View attachment 14836993


----------



## joseph80




----------



## sblantipodi

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 14837017


how much?


----------



## huangcjz

joseph80 said:


> New made in Japan 4r35 goodies


Ah, so it looks like they are using the SD-1A case, but now for a dressier sports watch instead of an Alpinist-esque watch! It's nice that there are options with dressier dials and hand-sets as well as sportier ones. Interesting that they don't have the PRESAGE branding - can we hope that these might be cheaper than PRESAGEs then? They look cheaper than the SARBs - let's hope the price fits as well. Or are they Limited Editions for LOWERCASE or some other retailer, which will only be available in Japan?


----------



## Sassi

huangcjz said:


> Thanks for the photos! Where was the event?


We had an amazing Grand Seiko 60th Anniversary celebration here in Helsinki Finland last Friday. Grand Seiko head designer Mr Shinichiro Kubon gave us a wonderful presentation about Grand Seiko design and the new anniversary watches. I was honored to be part of the VIP quests. One lucky person won a beautiful drawing which Mr Kubon painted at the party. :-d

Here are few more photos:


----------



## joseph80

sblantipodi said:


> how much?


40 200y
Doesn't appear to have sapphire


----------



## huangcjz

joseph80 said:


> 42 200y
> Doesn't appear to have sapphire


42,200 JPY = $389 USD - for no sapphire?

Where and when are they available? Do you have model numbers, please?

I've just noticed some new PRESAGEs on Seiko's web-site as well:

SRPE15 is the same as the Mockingbird from last year, but now on a stainless-steel bracelet instead of a brown leather strap:








SRP839 is a smaller, pink Cocktail Time, inspired by the Cosmopolitan - quite a pretty pink, though it's not personally my thing:








SRPE17 is a grey-brown Espresso Martini Cocktail Time - it's a non-power-reserve, time-and-date-only version of the power-reserve SSA345 which was launched around the time of the original Cocktail Time re-launch about 2-3 years ago, which was strangely never available in a non-power-reserve, time-and-date-only model until now:








SRP837 is a smaller version of the SRPE17 grey-brown Espresso Martini Cocktail Time - I'm interested in this one. I'm glad that I didn't get a SSA345 now, even though I liked the dial, because the 4R57 power reserve watches are too thick for my taste, and this should be cheaper, as well as being thinner:








SRPE19 (international model number)/SARY161 (JDM model number) is just a version of the SRPB43 Skydiving on a stainless-steel bracelet rather than on a leather strap:








SRP841 (international model number)/SRRY041 (JDM model number) is a smaller version of the SRPE19 Skydiving:








I'm glad that they're making more versions of the smaller Cocktail Time for people with smaller wrists like me.


----------



## joseph80

Model numbers are SZSB011/12/13/14/15/16/17/18
Seen on Amazon Japan, Yahoo Japan Rakuten


----------



## backarelli

I don't understand ... why print "10bar" on dial of the dress watch ?

Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Cobia

backarelli said:


> I don't understand ... why print "10bar" on dial of the dress watch ?
> 
> Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


I think this is more of a casual sports style watch, its fairly common for them.


----------



## huangcjz

backarelli said:


> I don't understand... why print "10bar" on dial of the dress watch?


It has crown guards, so it's a sports watch.


----------



## huangcjz

joseph80 said:


> Model numbers are SZSB011/12/13/14/15/16/17/18
> Seen on Amazon Japan, Yahoo Japan Rakuten


Thanks! Apparently they are available online-only, and will be available from 26th March. Diameter is 39.9 mm, thickness is 12.7 mm, leather strap length is 19.5 cm, stainless-steel bracelet length is 21 cm, weight on leather strap is 81 g, and weight on stainless-steel bracelet is 131 g, according to Amazon Japan, which ships internationally. Here's an image of the back side of the watch - no surprises:









I don't understand though why 2 of the sportier models come on leather straps, whereas none of the dressier models do - I would have thought it would make more sense to be the other way around. I'd prefer to have a dressy model on a leather strap, which is a bit cheaper than the stainless-steel bracelet models, too. I've also only just noticed the cyclops lenses on the sportier models. The lollipop they have on both ends of the seconds hand - lumed on the seconds end, and un-lumed as the counter-weight - seems a bit off to me.

Apparently, Grand Seiko will hold presentations in Orlando, Florida, later in March, after the Grand Seiko Summit in Japan.


----------



## Cobia

Lads i dont want to go off topic too much but i found this factual graph that demonstrates the charm and power of Seiko and its wearers.
Thought a few of you guys would like to see the truth.


----------



## HowardRoark

Cobia said:


> Lads i dont want to go off topic too much but i found this factual graph that demonstrates the charm and power of Seiko and its wearers.
> Thought a few of you guys would like to see the truth.
> 
> View attachment 14837377


OK ciao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

HowardRoark said:


> OK ciao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ciao!


----------



## Impulse

backarelli said:


> I don't understand ... why print "10bar" on dial of the dress watch ?
> 
> Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


Not seeing the dress watch here?

This is a sports watch.


----------



## Tickstart

What sports exactly? Golf?


----------



## ACoulson

Impulse said:


> Not seeing the dress watch here?
> 
> This is a sports watch.


Without going off topic too much, I think people set too much store by watch types/uses.

It is a sports watch in the same way that a shirt, tie, trousers and jacket can be a sports suit. I mean, it historically is, but does it matter any more?

It certainly isn't super formal and 'dress', but I think it is fairer to say it's a sort of smart casual watch.

Anyway, I don't think a water resistance rating is particularly out of place, but I guess there is never really a need for it...


----------



## ACoulson

Tickstart said:


> What sports exactly? Golf?


Funnily enough I think the term sports watch originally referred to polo, horse riding, shooting... Those were the people wearing watches when they played sport.


----------



## depwnz

I'm digging the ones with lollipop hands, round index and cyclop. Seems different enough, 40,000yen for a 4R in 2020 is a bargain too.

The others that combine classic dauphine dial, 10bar text and crown guard are just off


----------



## Impulse

Tickstart said:


> What sports exactly? Golf?


"Sports wstch" = WUS parlance for a "not-a-true-dress-watch-based-on-some-ambiguous-criteria".

You've been on this forum long enough to know that by now.


----------



## joseph80

FWIW there are 3 types of watches for me.
Tool - Diver, field, pilot, etc.
Sport/casual - rolex date just, omega aqua terra, and these new Seiko's.
Dress - rolex cellini, omega de ville, seiko cocktail time.


----------



## Dunelm

depwnz said:


> I'm digging the ones with lollipop hands, round index and cyclop. Seems different enough, 40,000yen for a 4R in 2020 is a bargain too.


Yeah, I like the black one. The thick crystal and the lack of Presage branding are plusses for me. It's nice to see anything <40mm to be honest even if it's only just barely under. I don't mind the cyclops either.


----------



## konners

joseph80 said:


> New made in Japan 4r35 goodies
> View attachment 14836985
> 
> 
> View attachment 14836989
> 
> 
> View attachment 14836991
> 
> 
> View attachment 14836993
> 
> 
> View attachment 14837003
> 
> 
> View attachment 14837005
> 
> 
> View attachment 14837009
> 
> 
> View attachment 14837011
> 
> 
> View attachment 14837013


These dauphine handed models are about what I was looking for since I sold my SARB033! The 10bar lettering I could do without, but hey I ain't gonna quibble!


----------



## valuewatchguy

Any more info on this SARX069 / SPB127


----------



## huangcjz

valuewatchguy said:


> Any more info on this SARX069 / SPB127


Size, price, and release date are all already known, so what more is there to know? It's meant to be under embargo until 14th February, but has leaked out, so no official information/more photos until then, and will be available on 1st of March in Europe, and late March in some other global markets:


----------



## valuewatchguy

huangcjz said:


> Size, price, and release date are all already known, so what more is there to know? It's meant to be under embargo until 14th February, but has leaked out, so no official information/more photos until then, and will be available on 1st of March in Europe, and late March in some other global markets:


Thanks thats what I needed to know. I don't check this thread daily and when I do i may only go back a page or two in history to see what i missed. So I actually never saw the initial post on this model. I just figured that someone knew more about it than me.

So purchase options will pop up after Valentine's Day in the USA.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Toofsy

joseph80 said:


> New made in Japan 4r35 goodies
> View attachment 14836985
> 
> 
> View attachment 14836989
> 
> 
> View attachment 14836991
> 
> 
> View attachment 14836993
> 
> 
> View attachment 14837003
> 
> 
> View attachment 14837005
> 
> 
> View attachment 14837009
> 
> 
> View attachment 14837011
> 
> 
> View attachment 14837013


Bingo and thanks...these are the ones I was looking for since the 35th anniversary TicTac limited edition...

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Toofsy

huangcjz said:


> Ah, so it looks like they are using the SD-1A case, but now for a dressier sports watch instead of an Alpinist-esque watch! It's nice that there are options with dressier dials and hand-sets as well as sportier ones. Interesting that they don't have the PRESAGE branding - can we hope that these might be cheaper than PRESAGEs then? They look cheaper than the SARBs - let's hope the price fits as well. Or are they Limited Editions for LOWERCASE or some other retailer, which will only be available in Japan?


Yes for me it is the same field/sport case as the lowercase and TicTac limited edition...

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmodromedary

Does anyone know how well a cocktail dial would fit in an old SARB035 case?
I've been wanting a SARB037 (salmon pink dial) but they are unobtainium. This in a SARB case may just be outrageous enough to work!


----------



## huangcjz

Cosmodromedary said:


> Does anyone know how well a cocktail dial would fit in an old SARB035 case? I've been wanting a SARB037 (salmon pink dial) but they are unobtainium. This in a SARB case may just be outrageous enough to work!


Bear in mind that this pink dial is in a smaller Cocktail Time - the case is 33.8 mm in diameter, rather than 40.5 mm. You can tell because of the position of the outer edge of the date window compared to the edge of the dial, the dots instead of lines for the minute markers, the lack of sub-minute markings, no applied hour marker for 3 o'clock outside the date window, the rounder-shaped hour markers, the narrower, straighter lugs, and the smaller crown. So the dial will probably be smaller than the SARB's dial. This is not exactly the same, but probably a pretty similar comparison:








The watch in the middle is ~35 mm in diameter, similar to this pink Cocktail Time. See how there is only just space for a printed mark on the outer edge of the date windows before the edge of the dial? The dial is probably the same size as the pink Cocktail Time's dial, or very similar - the case is larger/wider than this smaller Cocktail Time model's, since it has some case outside the bezel. The dial in the packet is from a 37 mm watch, and the dial size is probably the same as the 38 mm SARB's, since the watch it's from's case is narrower than the SARBs (it has less case outside its bezel than the SARBs). See how there's space outside the date window for an applied marker and then sub-minute markings on the outside of the applied minute marker as well? This dial is clearly larger than the watch in the middle's. The watch on the right is a SARB035. See how there's a printed minute marker on the outside of the date window, and then an extra chapter ring sat on top of the dial as well? (This is probably the same width as the printed sub-minute markings on the dial in the packet, which is from a watch which has those instead of a chapter ring). So the pink Cocktail Time's dial would probably need an extra chapter ring around the dial to fit in a SARB035's case without leaving a gap. However, I believe that the chapter ring on the SARB sits on top of the outer portion of the dial, so it may require a larger dial in order to support the chapter ring sat on top of it and hold it in the right position, though I don't know for sure, which the smaller Cocktail Time dial would lack.


----------



## huangcjz

A correction - Seiko are also calling the SRPE15 a Mockingbird, so it seems like it's the same dial and watch as the SRPD37, but just on a stainless steel bracelet instead of on a brown leather strap. They've updated the Cocktail Time pages with all the new models here: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/special/cocktailtime/

https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/special/cocktailtime_ladies/


----------



## Degr8n8

huangcjz said:


> backarelli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand... why print "10bar" on dial of the dress watch?
> 
> 
> 
> It has crown guards, so it's a sports watch.
Click to expand...

This doesn't have crown guards. Is it not a sports watch?


----------



## Degr8n8

huangcjz said:


> valuewatchguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any more info on this SARX069 / SPB127
> 
> 
> 
> Size, price, and release date are all already known, so what more is there to know? It's meant to be under embargo until 14th February, but has leaked out, so no official information/more photos until then, and will be available on 1st of March in Europe, and late March in some other global markets:
Click to expand...

Looks like someone at Seiko was really intelligent and passively insubordinate. I always get the impression that corporate seiko tries to impose their "x" branding on as many watches as possible. Someone lower down in the company surely had enough of it and was likely thinking "if we brand this diver's styled watch under the presage line, we can avoid the X branding". As such, I'm really digging these pieces. I bet they will be very popular as they offer dive watch styling without the ugly X branding, and many nice design elements such as a thin bezel/case and nice hands.


----------



## Verydark

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 14839211
> 
> 
> Any more info on this SARX069 / SPB127


It's a beauty, unfortunately considering diameter and those long lugs it's quite large as usual in the recent years from Seiko... at just 39-40mm would have been perfect for those of us with not so big wrists.


----------



## KellenH

It looks like Seiko is dropping new colors of the 6R Sumo's. I've been wanting to try one, I may need to pull the trigger on the gray dial, pretty awesome IMO (Yes, they are expensive).

SBDC097 & SBDC099


----------



## huangcjz

Degr8n8 said:


> This doesn't have crown guards. Is it not a sports watch?


Not all sports watches have crown guards. But I think all watches which have crown guards, and those which make a point of mentioning their water resistance or have lume, are sports watches. For example, the original models of the NOMOS Tangente Sport don't have crown guards, but the new neomatik version does. Both are sports watches, due to having lumed indices:


















Degr8n8 said:


> Looks like someone at Seiko was really intelligent and passively insubordinate. I always get the impression that corporate seiko tries to impose their "x" branding on as many watches as possible. Someone lower down in the company surely had enough of it and was likely thinking "if we brand this diver's styled watch under the presage line, we can avoid the X branding". As such, I'm really digging these pieces. I bet they will be very popular as they offer dive watch styling without the ugly X branding, and many nice design elements such as a thin bezel/case and nice hands.


It's not a diver's style watch - it's based on Seiko's first commercial chronograph. It has a timing bezel because the chronograph was a semi-chrono and didn't have any sub-dials, so you could just stop and start the seconds hand with a button, and in order to time any event that lasted over a minute (but less than an hour, unless you noted down the starting hour manually by some other method), you had to turn the bezel to the minute when you had started. The original was a sports watch - which did not have crown guards - so this modern re-interpretation, like the higher-end modern re-interpretation with actual chronograph functionality that they released at the end of last year, the SRQ031, should really have come under the PROSPEX line.



Verydark said:


> It's a beauty, unfortunately considering diameter and those long lugs it's quite large as usual in the recent years from Seiko... at just 39-40mm would have been perfect for those of us with not so big wrists.


Yes, the original was 38 mm, so I wish they had done a proper re-issue of it.


----------



## clyde_frog

Degr8n8 said:


> I bet they will be very popular as they offer dive watch styling without the ugly X branding, and many nice design elements such as a thin bezel/case and nice hands.


Most people don't mind the X, it's just a very vocal bunch of babies on here that make it seem otherwise.


----------



## Cobia

clyde_frog said:


> Most people don't mind the X, it's just a very vocal bunch of babies on here that make it seem otherwise.


Totally agree, can hardly see it on the dial at arms length.
Id rather it not be there but at the end of the day its so small, its a non issue for me.


----------



## Cobia

Tickstart said:


> What sports exactly? Golf?


A sports watch doesnt really mean its for sports, you should know this stuff.


----------



## backarelli

sarx35 dress
new 4r sports

on picture side by side

______________________________________________

Where is lume on sports watch ? Is the crown guard only proof that is the sports modern casual watch ?

"all around" maybe , but sports ? For me ....not ...I really couldn't wear this watch with a tracksuit.












Tickstart said:


> What sports exactly? Golf?


...+1 that is the question...
Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## huangcjz

joseph80 said:


> Dress - seiko cocktail time.





backarelli said:


> sarx35 dress


I wouldn't say that the Cocktail Time or SARX035 are dress watches - they're too large, and the Cocktail Times are too blingy and not subtle enough, as are the SARX035's blued hands. By a strict definition, they would also not be dress watches due to being automatics rather than manual-winding, in order to make them as thin as possible. And also because their cases are not made out of precious metal. The SARX035 and some Cocktail Times also come on a metal bracelet, which dress watches do not. I guess one could call them modern smart casual watches. I think the JLC Master Ultra-Thins are too large in diameter to be traditional dress watches, too. The NOMOS Orion does not meet the traditional definition of a dress watch, since its case is not made out of precious metal. But a lot of people call them dress watches nowadays, so I guess perhaps they're modern dress watches?



Tickstart said:


> What sports exactly? Golf?


Seiko did used to make sports watches for golf, such as the Fairway:








Note the wide, thick lugs, which make it sportier (though this is not necessary for a sports watch, as with the NOMOS Tangente Sport models), the metal bracelet, which is another sign of a sports watch, and the reference to water resistance, which was achieved using a monocoque, front-loading case:


----------



## aalin13

I'm sure most here know that the traditional definition of a dress watch is:

- time only (2 or 3 hands)
- manual wind
- precious metal
- leather strap
- thin and relatively small case

By that definition, outside of a select few models from Grand Seiko and Credor, most of Seiko's range are casual/sports watch or tool watch.

At the end of the day, these definitions are all arbitrary anyway, just buy what you like.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds

KellenH said:


> It looks like Seiko is dropping new colors of the 6R Sumo's. I've been wanting to try one, I may need to pull the trigger on the gray dial, pretty awesome IMO (Yes, they are expensive).
> 
> SBDC097 & SBDC099


Is there AR on their crystals? They look really nice.


----------



## countingseconds

KellenH said:


> It looks like Seiko is dropping new colors of the 6R Sumo's. I've been wanting to try one, I may need to pull the trigger on the gray dial, pretty awesome IMO (Yes, they are expensive).
> 
> SBDC097 & SBDC099


Is there AR on their crystals? They look really nice.


----------



## backarelli

huangcjz said:


> I wouldn't say that the Cocktail Time or SARX035 are dress watches - they're too large, and the Cocktail Times are too blingy and not subtle enough, as are the SARX035's blued hands. By a strict definition, they would also not be dress watches due to being automatics rather than manual-winding, in order to make them as thin as possible. And also because their cases are not made out of precious metal. The SARX035 and some Cocktail Times also come on a metal bracelet, which dress watches do not. I guess one could call them modern smart casual watches. I think the JLC Master Ultra-Thins are too large in diameter to be traditional dress watches, too. The NOMOS Orion does not meet the traditional definition of a dress watch, since its case is not made out of precious metal. But a lot of people call them dress watches nowadays, so I guess perhaps they're modern dress watches?
> 
> Seiko did used to make sports watches for golf, such as the Fairway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the wide, thick lugs, which make it sportier (though this is not necessary for a sports watch, as with the NOMOS Tangente Sport models), the metal bracelet, which is another sign of a sports watch, and the reference to water resistance, which was achieved using a monocoque, front-loading case:


dress or sports does not matter to which group the new 4r belongs, I do not fit the inscription "23jewels" and "10bar" in the dial of that watch + different font. 
..if the dress is 34 to 37mm in diameter, how to wear it on an 8 inch wrist? On my wrist, the dress diameter (34-37mm) looks like a smaller women's watch. 
As a dress model I use sarx035 on a leather strap and it fits very well with a tie. Phenomenal ink dial, hands, markers, no lume, and premium sapphire glass with a phenomenally polished case of beautiful transitions on sarx035, to me and my 8 inch wirst, it all fits like a dress watch

Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## clyde_frog

huangcjz said:


> I wouldn't say that the Cocktail Time or SARX035 are dress watches - they're too large, and the Cocktail Times are too blingy and not subtle enough, as are the SARX035's blued hands. By a strict definition, they would also not be dress watches due to being automatics rather than manual-winding, in order to make them as thin as possible. And also because their cases are not made out of precious metal. The SARX035 and some Cocktail Times also come on a metal bracelet, which dress watches do not. I guess one could call them modern smart casual watches. I think the JLC Master Ultra-Thins are too large in diameter to be traditional dress watches, too. The NOMOS Orion does not meet the traditional definition of a dress watch, since its case is not made out of precious metal. But a lot of people call them dress watches nowadays, so I guess perhaps they're modern dress watches?
> 
> Seiko did used to make sports watches for golf, such as the Fairway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the wide, thick lugs, which make it sportier (though this is not necessary for a sports watch, as with the NOMOS Tangente Sport models), the metal bracelet, which is another sign of a sports watch, and the reference to water resistance, which was achieved using a monocoque, front-loading case:


Wow those end links lol.


----------



## huangcjz

clyde_frog said:


> Wow those end links lol.


As you can see it's new old stock and not worn out, so that's just how they were in the early 1960s - the Fairway was first made in late 1962. I have a few Seikos from around that time which are on their original straps and bracelets, and the end fitment is the same - you can't see it as clearly as on the Fairway above because of the way the watches are sat on their bracelets, but the end-links are pretty far from being flush with the case on these ones from 1963 and 1964 too:









A Sportsmatic, a sports watch - one of the early Seiko 5 models:









People probably won't like the mess of different fonts on those too, but they're not the worst that Seiko have put out in my opinion, so I don't mind them.

This is new old stock and on its original strap from the early 1960s, but the strap is very loose around the spring bars and flops around, as you can see:
















http://candrj.com/ebay2/Seiko_Champion-56e.jpg
http://candrj.com/ebay2/Seiko_Champion-56i.jpg
http://candrj.com/ebay2/Seiko_Champion-56h.jpg
http://candrj.com/ebay2/Seiko_Champion-56b.jpg
http://candrj.com/ebay2/Seiko_Champion-56j.jpg
http://candrj.com/ebay2/Seiko_Champion-56k.jpg
http://candrj.com/ebay2/Seiko_Champion-56g.jpg
http://candrj.com/ebay2/Seiko_Champion-56a.jpg

I have a GS from the early 1970s and the clasp on its original bracelet is atrocious, it waves around like paper, which makes it difficult to close - I guess because they tried to make it thinner, but it's too thin. Any Seiko 5 clasp from at least the last 20 or maybe even 30 years is far better than my vintage GS one is.


----------



## Xhantos

backarelli said:


> ...I do not fit the inscription "23jewels" and "10bar" in the dial of that watch + different font.
> 
> ..if the dress is 34 to 37mm in diameter, how to wear it on an 8 inch wrist? On my wrist, the dress diameter (34-37mm) looks like a smaller women's watch.


These are all design elements and personal taste matters. Some like big watches, some like smaller watches, some wear a diver with a dress. I think one should not try to categorize everything and then not allow any deviations. If you don't like some design, that's OK, but you shouldn't expect that to be some divine truth written on stone.


----------



## Xhantos

countingseconds said:


> Is there AR on their crystals? They look really nice.


I also would love to know that, and hope that they have some AR coating. My sapphire 2019 Hulk Sumo's dial does not look as crystal clear as my hardlex 2018 Coral Blue Sumo.


----------



## backarelli

Xhantos said:


> These are all design elements and personal taste matters. Some like big watches, some like smaller watches, some wear a diver with a dress. I think one should not try to categorize everything and then not allow any deviations. If you don't like some design, that's OK, but you shouldn't expect that to be some divine truth written on stone.


I didn't even want to generalize my opinion, just to comment on a new model.
..There is really no place for "10bar" and "23jewels" such a dial that carries such hands without a lume. Not only are they redundant, they also look ugly. That's just my opinion, not a generalization

Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## joseph80

backarelli said:


> There is really no place for "10bar" and "23jewels" such a dial that carries such hands without a lume. Not only are they redundant, they also look ugly.


I agree. 10bar should have been put on the caseback.


----------



## huangcjz

joseph80 said:


> I agree. 10bar should have been put on the caseback.


It already is on the case-back as well as on the dial!


----------



## backarelli

huangcjz said:


> It already is on the case-back as well as on the dial!




Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Cobia

backarelli said:


> I didn't even want to generalize my opinion, just to comment on a new model.
> ..There is really no place for "10bar" and "23jewels" such a dial that carries such hands without a lume. Not only are they redundant, they also look ugly. That's just my opinion, not a generalization
> 
> Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


Each to their own but i like some text on dials, sometimes they look a bit sterile without text.


----------



## joseph80

huangcjz said:


> It already is on the case-back as well as on the dial!


They should have left well enough alone!&#55358;&#56611;


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

Cobia said:


> Each to their own but i like some text on dials, sometimes they look a bit sterile without text.


Agree to a certain extent. In this case, I think the '10BAR' text feels a bit out of place with the rest of the dial and text (though it's not a huge deal). The 'Automatic' and '23 JEWELS' text looks good to me IMO.


----------



## Flicker

joseph80 said:


> New made in Japan 4r35 goodies
> 
> Thanks for picking up on these and posting. Wow, they look great. So, choices, choices... plenty of choices! Roll on March.
> 
> Japan Online Store has them showing now and with details in English - my understanding of Kanji was lacking with Rakuten Japan or amazon japan. The specs are as stated by huangcjz above; also confirms the crystal is hardlex. You can purchase now, but shipping is from 26 March 2020 (release date). They have them at ￥48,900 (about £343) for models with bracelet and ￥46,900 (about £329), so they are cheaper on amazon japan.


----------



## maki57

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14837377


There are 5 watches but only 4 brands listed.

EDIT: Fixed it with the most obvious answer.


----------



## Spring-Diver

maki57 said:


> There are 5 watches but only 4 brands listed.
> 
> EDIT: Fixed it with the most obvious answer.
> 
> View attachment 14843569


Invicta = you've made it to Baller status

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8

clyde_frog said:


> Most people don't mind the X, it's just a very vocal bunch of babies on here that make it seem otherwise.


No need to call someone a baby because their views are not in line with yours. This is a forum, a place for honest open discussion, not a place to put down others. Also, there is nothing wrong with Seiko appealing to a larger market. If removing the X from the dial helps make more sales, then why not? Seiko is a business after all.


----------



## SG02WRX

KellenH said:


> It looks like Seiko is dropping new colors of the 6R Sumo's. I've been wanting to try one, I may need to pull the trigger on the gray dial, pretty awesome IMO (Yes, they are expensive).
> 
> SBDC097 & SBDC099


Reminds me a bit of the silver surfer dial. Super gorgeous.


----------



## clyde_frog

Degr8n8 said:


> No need to call someone a baby because their views are not in line with yours. This is a forum, a place for honest open discussion, not a place to put down others. *Also, there is nothing wrong with Seiko appealing to a larger market.* *If removing the X from the dial helps make more sales, then why not?* *Seiko is a business after all.*


Removing a tiny Prospex logo from a dial will have the most negligible effect on sales that it wouldn't make any difference to them. Seriously, like I said it's a bunch of very vocal people on a few websites complaining about it. If they started losing money when they started the Prospex branding they wouldn't be expanding it more and more would they. It's just like all the people whining about the sizes and seem to think everybody around the world wants sub 40mm diver's, it's a fantasy. Seiko are not going to start making 40mm diver's watches with no Prospex logo for millions of non-existent people.


----------



## WindyCityWatch

KellenH said:


>


Whew that grey dial... killer. Reminiscent of the "Dawn Grey" Sammy and Turtle from last year. Now if they could match the dial pattern.....


----------



## Cobia

maki57 said:


> There are 5 watches but only 4 brands listed.
> 
> EDIT: Fixed it with the most obvious answer.
> 
> View attachment 14843569


Lol, you put invicta at the wrong end!
Surely citizen pulls more chicks?


----------



## todoroki

SBEX011 and some other stuff...


----------



## Galaga

todoroki said:


> SBEX011 and some other stuff...
> 
> View attachment 14845747


It's beautiful but she will be expensive.


----------



## a to the k

Galaga said:


> It's beautiful but she will be expensive.


... as it is with women... ;-)


----------



## AirWatch

todoroki said:


> SBEX011 and some other stuff...
> 
> View attachment 14845747


Wow! The big news for me here is definitely the new, 3rd edition Save the Ocean dial work on the SBDY063 King Turtle.

Though the pic is pretty fuzzy, I think I can still make out a beautifully backlit rendering of a fever of four stingrays. If it is in fact how I'm imagining it to be, this STO III is going to be the best yet.


----------



## konners

todoroki said:


> SBEX011 and some other stuff...
> 
> View attachment 14845747


This is the limited blue version, I presume?

Liking the new 62MAS rendition. Turtle is pretty cool too.


----------



## joseph80




----------



## Xhantos

AirWatch said:


> Wow! The big news for me here is definitely the new, 3rd edition Save the Ocean dial work on the SBDY063 King Turtle.
> 
> Though the pic is pretty fuzzy, I think I can still make out a beautifully backlit rendering of a fever of four stingrays. If it is in fact how I'm imagining it to be, this STO III is going to be the best yet.


STO5 King Turtle with 3rd revision of the STO dial... Great news indeed. I'm more of a Samurai guy and will be waiting patiently for that. If what you see is correct then these will be called Stringray editions, cool...


----------



## joseph80

konners said:


> This is the limited blue version, I presume?
> 
> Liking the new 62MAS rendition. Turtle is pretty cool too.


Looks to be a SE not LE. Happy to see a proper hand set on the 6Rmas.


----------



## Joll71

That solar tuna's not solar, it's automatic.


----------



## huangcjz

How are people not going crazy over the new SBDC101 6RMAS modern re-interpretation yet? It looks much better than the original 6RMAS, much closer to the 62MAS with the charcoal rather than black dial and hand-set, though the 12 and 9 o’clock hour markers look a bit squarer than the 62MAS’, making it look like a bit of a mash-up of the 62MAS with the 6215/6159 in that respect. The only thing I’m not keen on re: its aesthetics is how wide the bezel and insert looks compared to the original 62MAS, which spoils the proportions a bit, and the square font used for the numbers, which makes the insert look a bit Submariner-like (apart from its size, which is a given and probably wouldn’t’ve changed anyway, and is also related to the bezel width). I hope the bezel insert shouldn’t be too hard to replace with something like the original 6RMAS’ one, though it looks wider to me. I don’t understand, because the 6RMAS has a narrow bezel because the original 62MAS has a narrow bezel… I guess it’ll come with a 6R35 rather than a 6R15 too, which will make it better. Let’s just hope that the price hasn’t gone up relative to the original 6RMAS, too… Its charcoal dial makes me even more mystified as to why Seiko didn’t have a charcoal rather than black dial for the Crown chronograph modern re-interpretation too - perhaps we’ll just have to wait another year or 3 for it like with the 6RMAS? I’m getting a bit tired of them dripping out dial variants over several years which are just a bit better than the last set in order to keep people buying new watches - I know it works for watch companies as a business, but as a consumer it just gets a bit exhausting not knowing if something you like better’s going to be coming round the corner which would be a better use of your money.

So Japan will be getting a blue modern re-interpretation too as well as the 3 champagne, green, and black international ones. I’m personally not keen on the other new PRESAGEs we see so far here other than the modern re-interpretations, though I guess people who like the recent Grand Seiko Elegance Collection watches with the Arabic numerals might like this PRESAGE with a similarish-aesthetic numerals at a cheaper price-point. The cases of them (SARY153, SARW057) look uninspiring to me personally, though, with all their soft lines - whatever happened to the Grammar of Design?

That’s a nice blue Sumo, too. A bit of a brighter shade of blue than the old Blumos.

I like the subtle steel blue dial on the SBEX011 too, and the pairing with the cool silver/white of the markers, hands, and text, which makes for a nice contrast with the gold of the SLA025/SBEX007 - it’s more subtle than I was expecting, I was expecting something like all the other blue dials we’ve seen will be coming this year, and with the blue MM300.

I really wish that people hadn’t started calling these new Turtles King Turtles (who started it anyway?), because it contaminates all the search results when searching for King Seikos. But I guess the name’s stuck already by now…


----------



## MKN

I really like the look of that SBDC101. I wonder what’s inside.

Edit: I see I missed a couple suggestions above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Apparently the 55th anniversary Limited Edition divers’ watches (i.e. the expensive ones) will have a case made out of some new stainless steel alloy which is more corrosion-resistant than both 904L and 316L stainless steel, and with high resistance to magnetism? I guess that’s why they’re $6,000 USD. I think the 1975 Tuna Can re-issue/modern re-interpretation is the one that’s going to come with a black case.


----------



## Toshk

huangcjz said:


> Apparently the 55th anniversary Limited Edition divers' watches (i.e. the expensive ones) will have a case made out of some new stainless steel alloy which is more corrosion-resistant than both 904L and 316L stainless steel, and with high resistance to magnetism? I guess that's why they're $6,000 USD. I think the 1975 Tuna Can re-issue/modern re-interpretation is the one that's going to come with a black case.


I was told "surgical" steel. Which one though...


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> How are people not going crazy over the new SBDC101 6RMAS modern re-interpretation yet?


When I first saw it I got really excited, then I realized it's most likely the same huge huge case as the previous "modern 62MAS". I really don't like that case, it's way too big. And I'm wearing a 44mm Panerai as I write this.


----------



## konners

huangcjz said:


> How are people not going crazy over the new SBDC101 6RMAS modern re-interpretation yet?&#8230;


Quietly going crazy over here. Thoughts of yet to be confirmed size, specs, and seeing real life photos are holding me back.


----------



## konners

joseph80 said:


> konners said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the limited blue version, I presume?
> 
> Liking the new 62MAS rendition. Turtle is pretty cool too.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to be a SE not LE. Happy to see a proper hand set on the 6Rmas.
Click to expand...

Thanks for pointing that out. LE/SE in my mind means a premium/scarcity tax and thusly I avoid!

Handset and indices - this is good!


----------



## konners

huangcjz said:


> I really wish that people hadn't started calling these new Turtles King Turtles (who started it anyway?), because it contaminates all the search results when searching for King Seikos. But I guess the name's stuck already by now&#8230;


Not keen on the name myself. Thought I read it had featured in some Seiko release?


----------



## konners

Joll71 said:


> That solar tuna's not solar, it's automatic.


This is interesting. I can imagine that they could prove quite popular for all those "I'd like an [insert "Solar Tuna" model reference], but it has a quartz movement!"


----------



## konners

yonsson said:


> huangcjz said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are people not going crazy over the new SBDC101 6RMAS modern re-interpretation yet?
> 
> 
> 
> When I first saw it I got really excited, then I realized it's most likely the same huge huge case as the previous "modern 62MAS". I really don't like that case, it's way too big. And I'm wearing a 44mm Panerai as I write this.
Click to expand...

I may be wrong, but the date wheel looks quite close to the chapter ring? Could it be that it is a slightly smaller case?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

konners said:


> This is the limited blue version, I presume?
> 
> Liking the new 62MAS rendition. Turtle is pretty cool too.


I'm digging the 62MAS I'm assuming this is an affordable model of the one that was released a few years ago....if so I'm on board for this one...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## iLikeCoffee

konners said:


> Quietly going crazy over here. Thoughts of yet to be confirmed size, specs, and seeing real life photos are holding me back.


If we assume that the blue turtle next to it is using the same scale, then measuring the screen with a ruler would put the SBDC101 at around 40.5mm.


----------



## Toshk

iLikeCoffee said:


> If we assume that the blue turtle next to it is using the same scale, then measuring the screen with a ruler would put the SBDC101 at around 40.5mm.


Try with the 19mm lug width.


----------



## wakemanna4

Has anyone mentioned/confirmed what the water resistance will be on the SARX Presage "divers"?


----------



## Tickstart

What's with this reiessue culture we live in anyways..? Every company does it. Loudspeakers, knives, watches, cars, synthesizers... Yet they're all doing it wrong. Like they don't wanna do it properly or can't.
I can't even remember what the real 6217 or 6159 or 6105 look like anymore.


----------



## iLikeCoffee

Toshk said:


> Try with the 19mm lug width.


I get 20mm. Lug to lug is about the same as the turtle, and case diameter might actually be just under 41mm, upon closer inspection.


----------



## huangcjz

konners said:


> This is interesting. I can imagine that they could prove quite popular for all those "I'd like an [insert "Solar Tuna" model reference], but it has a quartz movement!"


Yes, I imagine even more so when they come out with some more classically-styled ones rather than Street Series ones.

Speaking of the Street Series Solar Tuna Cans, Seiko are releasing 2 new models of them as well, the SNE545 and SNE547:



















konners said:


> I may be wrong, but the date wheel looks quite close to the chapter ring? Could it be that it is a slightly smaller case?


But the bezel looks thicker/wider than most other comparable watches to me, so even if the dial is smaller, the extra width of the bezel might mean that the case is the same size overall&#8230;



wakemanna4 said:


> Has anyone mentioned/confirmed what the water resistance will be on the SARX Presage "divers"?


10 bar/100 m. I still feel compelled to point out each time that someone says this that they're not based on the design of any divers' watch, but on what was originally a chronograph (a semi-chrono), hence the timing bezel, although these modern re-interpretations do not have any chronograph functionality, just aesthetics like the original. They're the more affordable version of the SRQ031 actual chronograph released at the end of last year.

Hmm, we see the SARX073 and the SARX081 - I wonder what the SARX075, SARX077, and SARX079 could be? The green new 3rd-gen Sumo from last year was the SBDC81, and I don't think there's been any watches in the SBDC range since then - there's a lot of gaps between it and SBDC101, and between it and the SBDC113 shown.

With Seiko usually using only the odd numbers, that's another 17 watches in just those 2 ranges which use 6R movements, so it seems like there will be a lot of watches coming over the course of this year&#8230;


----------



## Tickstart

Don't get me wrong, what are the odds that the best is here & now and not somewhere in the accumulated past? Right, I know SEIKO's best designs are old and it's great to see them back. But, I don't know if I should be worried. You need to innovate or get dropped.


----------



## wakemanna4

huangcjz said:


> *10 bar/100 m*. I still feel compelled to point out each time that someone says this that they're not based on the design of any divers' watch, but on what was originally a chronograph (a semi-chrono), hence the timing bezel, although these modern re-interpretations do not have any chronograph functionality, just aesthetics like the original. They're the more affordable version of the SRQ031 actual chronograph released at the end of last year.


Push/pull crown?


----------



## Dopamina

iLikeCoffee said:


> If we assume that the blue turtle next to it is using the same scale, then measuring the screen with a ruler would put the SBDC101 at around 40.5mm.


You migth be rigth! I took a different approach. I assumed the lug 2 lug width in the sbdc 101 picture to be standard 20mm and got a 41mm case. This way it does not matter if the watches are in the same scale.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nayche

That SDBC101 looks fantastic if 41 or 40mm. Any other info/specs?


----------



## huangcjz

wakemanna4 said:


> Push/pull crown?


A screw-down crown isn't mentioned anywhere in the specifications that have leaked out so far, so I'd assume so, yes. The embargo on them will lift on the 14th of February.


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

FishPizza said:


> That SDBC101 looks fantastic if 41 or 40mm. Any other info/specs?


https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/t...-diver-6217-from-1965-and-the-prospex-diver-s

the 62mas reissue SLA017 was about $4000, with the 8L35
the 62mas cheaper reissue with a redesigned look (arrow hour) was about $1000, with the 6r15

original 62mas was 37mm, judging by the location of the date wheel I don't think this new reissue is going to be that small. god dammit


----------



## B1ff_77

FishPizza said:


> That SDBC101 looks fantastic if 41 or 40mm. Any other info/specs?


+1

Trying not to get too excited as its bound to end badly . The hands have been fixed, so will it be price or size that the Seiko gods spite me with ?


----------



## KellenH

B1ff_77 said:


> +1
> 
> Trying not to get too excited as its bound to end badly . The hands have been fixed, so will it be price or size that the Seiko gods spite me with ?


Both? lol. You gotta think its just new hands on the SBDC051 case? God I hope im wrong.


----------



## huangcjz

Well, I guess at least even if the case is wrong, the dial and hand-set will be more affordable than the SLA017 ones for modding purposes. Some people managed to get hold of the SLA017 ones, so it should be possible to get hold of these ones, too.


----------



## Nayche

It looks like it'll be a different case. That's based on the 6Rmas having a chapter ring whereas on this it looks as though the minute indices are printed on the dial.. Hard to say for sure though


----------



## KellenH

FishPizza said:


> It looks like it'll be a different case. That's based on the 6Rmas having a chapter ring whereas on this it looks as though the minute indices are printed on the dial.. Hard to say for sure though


Thats the dial proportions, and has nothing to do with the case size...


----------



## Nayche

Yes but it would mean they've not reused the same case. Different case = chance of a different size


----------



## Tickstart

Perhaps it has some ingenius contraption to squirt butyric acid into the wearer's face once in a while?


----------



## Time Seller

Tickstart said:


> Perhaps it has some ingenius contraption to squirt butyric acid into the wearer's face once in a while?


Hmmm . . . this is the latest one of your comments that have on occasion made me wonder what it is you're smoking . . . :-s :think:


----------



## Tickstart

The truth is I still visit this forum frequently but I'm not really that into watches at the moment. So I have very little of value to contribute with. That doesn't stop me from posting though, it never has!


----------



## Joll71

iLikeCoffee said:


> If we assume that the blue turtle next to it is using the same scale, then measuring the screen with a ruler would put the SBDC101 at around 40.5mm.


And if we're assuming (and I think that's a big IF) that they're to scale, then the new automatic tuna is using the 42mm Lowercase case. The 15/30/45 bezel markers are a feature of the Lowercase models...


----------



## Time Seller

Tickstart said:


> The truth is I still visit this forum frequently but I'm not really that into watches at the moment. So I have very little of value to contribute with. That doesn't stop me from posting though, it never has!


Go for it! :-d


----------



## josayeee

Seiko making some great moves!!


----------



## Galaga

So is this the new blumo or blue coral and why is it limited edition?


----------



## konners

Galaga said:


> So is this the new blumo or blue coral and why is it limited edition?
> 
> View attachment 14847313


Not the greatest Res, but that's a gorgeous blue.


----------



## Biggles3

There's talk of the 13th Zimbe coming later this month, a Baby Tuna apparently so that's the 3rd Tuna to get the Zimbe makeover.

No pics or info as yet. 

Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## natrmrz

Joll71 said:


> That solar tuna's not solar, it's automatic.


Interesting and great catch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

konners said:


> I may be wrong, but the date wheel looks quite close to the chapter ring? Could it be that it is a slightly smaller case?


Ooooooooh! I didn't notice that. Good catch! I sure hope so, and hoping for a flat crystal.


----------



## Joll71

Signed crowns on the new SARXs - is that standard on the Presage line? (Not knowing anything about Presage.)


----------



## Joll71

And the SBDC101 - if those three images _are_ the same scale, then its lug to lug is the same as a turtle, 48mm. It _looks_ to be a smaller case than the SPB051/3, the bezel is different, the date window is closer to the chapter ring, the text on the dial is laid out differently. It doesn't have that slightly bulbous look that my SPB053 has.


----------



## clyde_frog

There is something about the bezel insert on SBDC101 that I really don't like, not sure what it is.


----------



## Galaga

clyde_frog said:


> There is something about the bezel insert on SBDC101 that I really don't like, not sure what it is.


It's too wide. I don't like it either.


----------



## clyde_frog

Galaga said:


> It's too wide. I don't like it either.


I was thinking it was maybe that or the numbers, but yeah, probably the width.


----------



## konners

clyde_frog said:


> Galaga said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's too wide. I don't like it either.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking it was maybe that or the numbers, but yeah, probably the width.
Click to expand...

These are Seiko-compromises I could probably live with.


----------



## huangcjz

Joll71 said:


> Signed crowns on the new SARXs - is that standard on the Presage line? (Not knowing anything about Presage.)


Yes, even the PRESAGE Basic line watches like the Cocktail Times have signed crowns.



clyde_frog said:


> I was thinking it was maybe that or the numbers, but yeah, probably the width.


Yes, I really don't know why Seiko went with the squared-off Submariner-style numbers as well, or why the bezel is so wide when the vast majority of their divers' watches have a slimmer bezel, and especially the 62MAS.


----------



## Nanda

Great news. I have already reserved two places in my box for the SBEX011 and SBDC101.


----------



## Verydark

FishPizza said:


> That SDBC101 looks fantastic if 41 or 40mm. Any other info/specs?


I'm in for this one, hope it´s no more than 41mm...


----------



## fluence4

The SBDC101 looks like my dream Seiko. The bezel is fine imo (probably it's ceramic).

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda

Galaga said:


> It's too wide. I don't like it either.


That is right. And you have the triangle for the pip, compared to the SLA017. But that are minor issues for me if the price is reasonable. You will not be happy in life if you are always looking for 100%. ;-)


----------



## Dopamina

I am selling my 053 to afford the 101. Nice size and case design, nice dial and hour markers, and nice hand set. I bet it will have ceramic bezel and saphire crystal. Seiko is gonna ask 1000 us for this one at least. 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

You're assuming it won't be a limited edition. Maybe it's even one of those that are sold out before they're even announced. You never know with SEIKO.


----------



## Nayche

If its not LE, affordable (around 1000usd) and 40 ish mm I'm getting one and running as a daily. The bezel insert is a little thick but I'm viewing it as a modernised but classic version of thr 62 mas. Looks great.


----------



## BigBluefish

When are those new Cocktail Times to be available?

I have to score that pink / rose gold for my wife.


----------



## Dopamina

Tickstart said:


> You're assuming it won't be a limited edition. Maybe it's even one of those that are sold out before they're even announced. You never know with SEIKO.


If that is a LE , seiko ceo should just write a declaration of stupidity and sign it.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Tickstart said:


> You're assuming it won't be a limited edition. Maybe it's even one of those that are sold out before they're even announced. You never know with SEIKO.


Tickstart for somebody who admits they dont buy any seikos, you sure do a massive amount of whinging and complaining.


----------



## mi6_

Dopamina said:


> I am selling my 053 to afford the 101. Nice size and case design, nice dial and hour markers, and nice hand set. I bet it will have ceramic bezel and saphire crystal. Seiko is gonna ask 1000 us for this one at least.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


Wow. A leaked photo from a product catalogue with ZERO specs, details or prices and you're already selling watches to get one. As much as I want to believe this SBDC101 will be 40mm or so I have some serious doubts.... Comparing sizes based on products photos from leaks isn't a very reliable source of information in my opinion.

Let's give it a while and wait until some actual specifications from Seiko are announced before we all get too excited here!


----------



## huangcjz

Tickstart said:


> You're assuming it won't be a limited edition. Maybe it's even one of those that are sold out before they're even announced. You never know with SEIKO.


On the Limited Editions, it either says so in English, as you can see with the SBEX011 and the blue dial Japan Collection watches, or it says "限定モデル" for "Limited Model" in Japanese for the SARXes and the SARW Arita porcelain watch. So I doubt that it's a Limited Edition.



BigBluefish said:


> When are those new Cocktail Times to be available? I have to score that pink / rose gold for my wife.


They should be available now, since they're already listed on SEIKO's web-site with no future release date. It's listed on Long Island Watch's web-site as "Ready to Ship" here: https://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_SRP839_Presage_Watch_p/srp839.htm

and that's just the first search result for me on Google.

Of course, if you want a new model straight away, you'll be paying at least the RRP for it.


----------



## Cobia

mi6_ said:


> Wow. A leaked photo from a product catalogue with ZERO specs, details or prices and you're already selling watches to get one. As much as I want to believe this SBDC101 will be 40mm or so I have some serious doubts.... Comparing sizes based on products photos from leaks isn't a very reliable source of information in my opinion.
> 
> Let's give it a while and wait until some actual specifications from Seiko are announced before we all get too excited here!


Looking at the picture of the watch and making no comparison, it looks like a 40mm watch to be fair.
The lugs look 20mm, the dial is small, the text makes a slightly bigger imprint on the dial.
Im betting on 40mm too.


----------



## Everdying

Cobia said:


> Looking at the picture of the watch and making no comparison, it looks like a 40mm watch to be fair.
> The lugs look 20mm, the dial is small, the text makes a slightly bigger imprint on the dial.
> Im betting on 40mm too.


i would also say 40mm would be about right.
assuming its the same 6r movement, the date window also does look that little bit closer to the edges...about 2mm closer


----------



## Cobia

Everdying said:


> i would also say 40mm would be about right.
> assuming its the same 6r movement, the date window also does look that little bit closer to the edges...about 2mm closer


Hope they make a 44mm model too


----------



## Dopamina

mi6_ said:


> Wow. A leaked photo from a product catalogue with ZERO specs, details or prices and you're already selling watches to get one. As much as I want to believe this SBDC101 will be 40mm or so I have some serious doubts.... Comparing sizes based on products photos from leaks isn't a very reliable source of information in my opinion.
> 
> Let's give it a while and wait until some actual specifications from Seiko are announced before we all get too excited here!


I am selling the 053 for a couple months and I am selling it anyway. In fact I am selling 8 watches in the moment. I have become twice as poor in the past 5 years with the depreciation of the BR currency.

But, I want that 101. It is a sbdc, so standard sbdc 6Rxx movement and finishing are expected. As essentially all new sbdc models, it is probably coming with saphire crystal and ceramic bezel insert. I did a slopy measurement based on that ilustration assuming the 101 lug 2 lug width to be the standard 20mm and got 40 mm for the case. I do not think seiko would release a disproportional ilustration. One could check that using the same procedure with the turtle picture. 101 Dial, hour markers and hand set look great. That said, I will wait for reviews of the watch before I purchase. Definitely, I have to sell watches before I get others.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Why are most people assuming that the SBDC101's lug width will be 20 mm, when the original 62MAS and the SLA017 both have lug widths of 19 mm?


----------



## konners

huangcjz said:


> Why are most people assuming that the SBDC101's lug width will be 20 mm, when the original 62MAS and the SLA017 both have lug widths of 19 mm?


No take on lug width myself, but perhaps because the 6RMAS is 20mm?


----------



## Tickstart

The real SLA017 looks so much better tho  But it's forty million dollars, or could just as well have been. Nah I'm holding out for the official fake 6105, if they ever make one.


----------



## Cobia

huangcjz said:


> Why are most people assuming that the SBDC101's lug width will be 20 mm, when the original 62MAS and the SLA017 both have lug widths of 19 mm?


19 or 20, looks like one or the other.


----------



## Ryan1881

Is there any new seiko monsters?


----------



## huangcjz

Ryan1881 said:


> Is there any new seiko monsters?


How new do you mean? There's no news leaked or any rumours of any newer ones than the 4R36 4th-gen ones announced at last year's Baselworld, the SRPD25, SRPD27, and SRPD29, but we won't know for sure if there are any new ones coming until the end of March. The last one announced was the Save The Ocean IV Great White Shark one at the beginning of this year, the SBDY045 (Japanese Domestic Market model number, with Kanji-English day wheel)/SRPE09 (international model number, with Spanish/French-English day wheel).



backarelli said:


> I do not fit the inscription "23jewels" and "10bar" in the dial of that watch + different font.


Seiko have always done weird things with the type-faces that they use - for example this, in which even within the same words themselves, there are oddities. The capital D is not in large capital letter size, but is in small caps size, but then the dot of the i as the next letter goes far above the top of the D, making the D look oddly small next to the i. The curve of the c in "Diashock" is smaller than that of the a and the o. They use another small-caps for the J, making the e next to it look oddly large. They use a small-caps capital L out of nowhere in the middle of a word:









And these are completely original dials and dial printing - here is another different example of the same model of watch:


----------



## manofrolex

Cobia said:


> 19 or 20, looks like one or the other.


#TWSS


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Cobia said:


> Hope they make a 44mm model too


Just think if it is only 44...the thread will ignite Hahahah (like it does every other day).


----------



## Cobia

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Just think if it is only 44...the thread will ignite Hahahah (like it does every other day).


Hahaha!, the lads who are always complaining Seikos are too big will find something to whinge about with it regardless.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Cobia said:


> Hahaha!, the lads who are always complaining Seikos are too big will find something to whinge about with it regardless.


Hahaha Indeed. Part of me would like to see a petty and vindictive Seiko just start pumping out 34mm divers.


----------



## clyde_frog

Dopamina said:


> But, I want that 101. It is a sbdc, so standard sbdc 6Rxx movement and finishing are expected. As essentially all new sbdc models, it is probably coming with saphire crystal and ceramic bezel insert.


What are all the SBDC diver's with ceramic bezels?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

huangcjz said:


> Why are most people assuming that the SBDC101's lug width will be 20 mm, when the original 62MAS and the SLA017 both have lug widths of 19 mm?


No one knows anything. I'm killing myself laughing at people making all these measurements off a leaked product photo. We don't even know what movement the watch has, let alone it's size or lug width. Maybe it's got a bigger date wheel? Sure, the date window looks like it's pushed out to the outer edge of the dial. I, like many others on this thread, hope its around 40mm. But it could still be a 45mm watch.

It could be 40mm. It could be 20mm lug width. We just don't know yet. Let's wait for some specs. Probably going to cost a fortune anyhow judging by Seiko's recent prices.


----------



## Rankiryu

SEIKO×TiCTAC 35th anniversary Resale & new model
https://www.neuve-a.net/TiCTAC/shop/c/c1087/

SZSB006 SEIKO×TiCTAC 35th anniversary Resale (Sold out)








SZSB007 SEIKO×TiCTAC 35th anniversary Resale








SZSB021 SEIKO×TiCTAC 35th anniversary


----------



## Rankiryu

Rakuten neel limited szsb011,012,013,014,015,016,017,018
Movement: 4R35
Size: 48mmx39.9mmx13.1mm
Bracelet model: 42,200yen
Belt model: 40,200yen


----------



## mi6_

Rankiryu said:


> Rakuten neel limited szsb011,012,013,014,015,016,017,018
> Movement: 4R35
> Size: 48mmx39.9mmx13.1mm
> Bracelet model: 42,200yen
> Belt model: 40,200yen
> View attachment 14852959


Surprise, surprise, surprise. Downgraded "potential SARB replacements" in a larger 40mm case. Could have predicted this move Seiko.


----------



## Xhantos

mi6_ said:


> Surprise, surprise, surprise. Downgraded "potential SARB replacements" in a larger 40mm case. Could have predicted this move Seiko.


+1. Amazon JP lists SZSB011/012 as 'There is a newer style of this item' for SARB035/033. With downgraded movement and 40mm case they are in no way going to replace SARBs. At least some of these seems will be available only through web (Amazon JP, via Google translate):

"Scheduled to be released on March 26" Seiko Mechanical WEB-limited model debuts!
Appeared in a total of 8 models, 4 models of universal dress design and 4 models of classic design with a vintage taste of the trend. <Check now>

Goes to https://www.amazon.co.jp/b?node=8004637051


----------



## huangcjz

Since they have Hardlex crystals, they’re even a down-grade over the sapphire-crystal and day-function equipped SARY055, SARY056, and SARY057 - and yet, they still cost more than the SARYs.

To me, with the crown guards and skeletonised hands, they actually look like a bit of a cheaper version of the 6R15 and sapphire-crystal-equipped SARX013/SARX015/SARX017/SARX043/SARX045/SARX047, which they cost almost as much as when they were launched, but with a less interesting case design. The SARB021, SARB023, SARB025, and SARB026 also had crown guards as well.

That new blue TiCTAC is quite nice, though.

I wonder what the SZSB019 will be?


----------



## melvinkjones

AirWatch said:


> Wow! The big news for me here is definitely the new, 3rd edition Save the Ocean dial work on the SBDY063 King Turtle.
> 
> Though the pic is pretty fuzzy, I think I can still make out a beautifully backlit rendering of a fever of four stingrays. If it is in fact how I'm imagining it to be, this STO III is going to be the best yet.


How did you know a group of stingrays is called a fever? Pretty cool that this thread lets me find out about new watches and improves my vocabulary.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Here you go SEIKO, I fixed it for you. No charge.


----------



## Impulse

Cobia said:


> Tickstart said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're assuming it won't be a limited edition. Maybe it's even one of those that are sold out before they're even announced. You never know with SEIKO.
> 
> 
> 
> Tickstart for somebody who admits they dont buy any seikos, you sure do a massive amount of whinging and complaining.
Click to expand...

I think he's pretty much admitted that he's a troll at this point *Cobia*.



Tickstart said:


> The truth is I still visit this forum frequently but* I'm not really that into watches at the moment. So I have very little of value to contribute with. That doesn't stop me from posting though, it never has!*


----------



## Tickstart

Watch who you call a troll.


----------



## valuewatchguy

SARX085 has my attention


----------



## Tickstart

Are SEIKO's square watches huge as well? I think some of them look quite classy.


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> SARX085 has my attention


The SARX081 case has potential. They should just use that case to make a proper 62MAS. Sometimes I could swear they don't give us a 40-42mm non LE diver's watch just to piss us off.


----------



## yonsson

I really like the black dial model, will probably buy it if it isn't too small for my taste.

Found the specs:
Material	Stainless Steel
Glass	Sapphire Glass (Un reflection coating)
Caliber No.	6R35
Driving system	Automatic
Driving period	Approx. 70 hours when fully winding
Accuracy	+ 25 sec to - 15 sec / day
Case size	48.3 mm * 41.3 mm * 11.3
Futures	
Luminous paint (Hands and Index)
Printed " LIMITED EDITION" with serial No. on the case back
Rotating bezel
Jewelry 24
Second hand stop
Screw back case back
Limited 1964

Seems perfect to me.
Y83000 , release 21/2


----------



## Seikogi

yonsson said:


> I really like the black dial model, will probably buy it if it isn't too small for my taste.
> 
> Found the specs:
> Material	Stainless Steel
> Glass	Sapphire Glass (Un reflection coating)
> Caliber No.	6R35
> Driving system	Automatic
> Driving period	Approx. 70 hours when fully winding
> Accuracy	+ 25 sec to - 15 sec / day
> Case size	48.3 mm * 41.3 mm * 11.3
> Futures
> Luminous paint (Hands and Index)
> Printed " LIMITED EDITION" with serial No. on the case back
> Rotating bezel
> Jewelry 24
> Second hand stop
> Screw back case back
> Limited 1964
> 
> Seems perfect to me.
> Y83000 , release 21/2


The silverwaves, even vintage ones are not my cup of tea. However, I think this is a wonderful release, maybe one of the best in the last years in this price range. 
I assume the crystal will be doomed so getting it at 11,3mm is fantastic, that's 2mm less than the new Alpinist.

Huge congrats to the guy who decided to put "PRESAGE" on a watch that was Seiko's early achievement into making diving watches. 
You are truly a genius, hope they promote you. How about a Prospex Seiko Cronos homage?

Checked out the upgraded turtles and the Novak L.E. Astron at an AD. The waffle looks a lot better irl and the Astron is nice overall... for bigger wrists.


----------



## huangcjz

Seikogi said:


> The silverwaves, even vintage ones are not my cup of tea. However, I think this is a wonderful release, maybe one of the best in the last years in this price range.
> I assume the crystal will be doomed so getting it at 11,3mm is fantastic, that's 2mm less than the new Alpinist.
> 
> Huge congrats to the guy who decided to put "PRESAGE" on a watch that was Seiko's early achievement into making diving watches.
> You are truly a genius, hope they promote you. How about a Prospex Seiko Cronos homage?
> 
> Checked out the upgraded turtles and the Novak L.E. Astron at an AD. The waffle looks a lot better irl and the Astron is nice overall... for bigger wrists.


This isn't a SilverWave either! It has nothing to do with divers' watches at all! It's a modern re-interpretation of the Crown chronograph, like a cheaper version of the SRQ031 released last year, only without any chronograph functionality. Also, there are actually sports watch versions of the Cronos, so that would be kind of acceptable/understandable.


----------



## Seikogi

huangcjz said:


> This isn't a SilverWave either! It has nothing to do with divers' watches at all! It's a modern re-interpretation of the Crown chronograph, like a cheaper version of the SRQ031 released last year, only without any chronograph functionality. Also, there are actually sports watch versions of the Cronos, so that would be kind of acceptable/understandable.


I stand corrected, thanks. This is confusing as they look very similar and this release does not have the chrono function.

I feel like they force the modern labels on most new releases. This will be a numbered L.E. so I'd rather have the old sub branding or none. Considering the rest its a minor dislike on this release.

ha, bad comparison... you are referring to the Seahorse models? Fair enough.


----------



## yonsson

Seikogi said:


> I stand corrected, thanks. This is confusing as they look very similar and this release does not have the chrono function.


Well, they are siblings, so who cares. They could have put the crown @ 4 and called it a homage to the Silverwave. That would be as close as calling this non chrono a homage to a chrono.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> Well, they are siblings, so who cares. They could have put the crown @ 4 and called it a homage to the Silverwave. That would be as close as calling this non chrono a homage to a chrono.


Where the rotating bezel is and how it looks are pretty different, as are the finish of the dials.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Does anyone have any additional information on the SBDY063? Is this a JDM release only or will these make their way to the US eventually?









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Does anyone have any additional information on the SBDY063? Is this a JDM release only or will these make their way to the US eventually?


As usual, it's most likely an international release, like all the other Save The Ocean models have been - there have been far fewer JDM-only models since Seiko adopted their global brand strategy. The SBDY version itself will as usual be JDM-only, since it has a Kanji-English day wheel, but there will be an equivalent international model with a Spanish-English or French-English day wheel in the SRPE range.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> Where the rotating bezel is and how it looks are pretty different, as are the finish of the dials.


Where is the chrono and the mono pusher?


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> Where is the chrono and the mono pusher?


I was talking more about the aesthetics than the functionality. In my opinion, the bezel location and style makes more difference than the pusher does.  It's a lot closer than the SRQ031, in any case, hence why I guess Seiko decided to make these more affordable ones.


----------



## Seikogi

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Does anyone have any additional information on the SBDY063? Is this a JDM release only or will these make their way to the US eventually?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


is it just me or do the dark blue parts on the dial look like turtles?


----------



## johnMcKlane

Seikogi said:


> is it just me or do the dark blue parts on the dial look like turtles?


they are manta ray


----------



## huangcjz

Tickstart said:


> What's with this reiessue culture we live in anyways..?





Tickstart said:


> Don't get me wrong, what are the odds that the best is here & now and not somewhere in the accumulated past? Right, I know SEIKO's best designs are old and it's great to see them back. But, I don't know if I should be worried. You need to innovate or get dropped.


I do wonder sometimes which of Seiko's modern watches will be seen as iconic in the future, the same way as we see many of their vintage models.

The MM300? It's a modern re-interpretation of the 6159 anyway. I see the PROSPEX LX watches the same way.

The SKX007? The case design is 42 years old, so it's hardly modern, and is already a classic and iconic. Same goes for the quartz Tuna Can from the same year, which is of course a derivative of the original Grandfather Tuna Can.

The modern Alpinists? (They are so different from the original vintage Alpinists that I see them separately.) I guess in that case it should be the original SCVF 4S15 modern Alpinists from the 1990s, rather than the SARB ones or the new PROSPEX ones, and that was almost 30 years ago.

Other divers' watches - perhaps the Sumo? Not quite as iconic as the vintage divers. I just don't see it or the Samurai reaching the same sort of status, although the original Samurai is popular, hence the new ones. The Shogun's not well-known enough. The Monster? Perhaps, but the design is polarising, so I don't think that everyone will see it as a classic. I don't know, divers' watches aren't really my thing anyway, so I can't really judge them. But I feel like Seiko should be known for more than just their divers' watches anyway, so we need more modern representatives of other types of watch.

The enamel-dialled PRESAGEs are modern re-interpretations of the Laurel, Seiko's first wrist-watch from 1913.

The Cocktail Times, perhaps?

Perhaps the SARB033/SARB035? Or the SARX033/SARX035/SARX055/SARX057? I think the SARXes are a bit large to be classic, and I guess they're kind of derivatives of the SARBs in a way. The SARY055/SARY057 are also derivatives of the SARB033/SARB035, and too large. The SJE073 is a derivative of the SARX055, but I guess one could make a case for either of them. But the SARX033/35/55/57 case design also seems to be influenced by the classic 62GS, so it's not wholly original either.

For Grand Seiko, I guess the Snowflake - though the dial is not originally modern, the Spring Drive movement and titanium case are.

But I can't think of many other candidates, compared to how many there are from the vintage era.

The Monster is originally from 1996 - the SKX789 Orange Monster was introduced along with the rest of the first lot of SKXes and other Monsters then, alongside the 7S26A movement in them - so its design is already almost 25 years old! The SCVS003 Seiko Spirit that preceded the SARB033/SARB035 are from the mid-2000s, around 2007 I think. The Cocktail Time, if one thinks of it as a classic/iconic, is from around 2010-2011, I think. 25 years almost covers the whole of what I think of as the classic Seiko period when so many of their iconic designs came out, from the mid-to-late-1950s to the early 1980s! And yet Seiko has had just these 3 designs I can think of during the last 25 years that might be classic or iconic.


----------



## huwp

huangcjz said:


> I do wonder sometimes which of Seiko's modern watches will be seen as iconic in the future, the same way as we see many of their vintage models.


For a while I've thought that the Transocean models would eventually come to be seen as quirky collectables - a bit like the Spork, while they are current models people don't quite know what to make of them, but after discontinuation they might find a following. Now they have actually been discontinued they still might. They were certainly 'different' enough to divide opinion while they were around, but probably too expensive to catch on in a big way.

SUN019 was (IMO) a bit of a classic design, though obviously a descendant of the sawtooth. I loved mine until it went missing, I wished it was solar instead of kinetic though, the kinetic movement definitely hurts collectability.

Monsters are definitely a 'classic', a completely original design with a cult following even now.


----------



## huwp

DP with absolutely no double clicking on anything...


----------



## Cobia

Seikogi said:


> is it just me or do the dark blue parts on the dial look like turtles?


Yes its a turtle on the left bottom it looks like, could be some others too, im liking the dial a lot.


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

huangcjz said:


> I do wonder sometimes which of Seiko's modern watches will be seen as iconic in the future, the same way as we see many of their vintage models.


I'd say the SPB077 and SPB079, are the best somewhat original new tool diver designs, but even then these are just minor remakes of older classics, and don't really have a good value - price









It is just easier for seiko to re-release what they know sells instead of spending the money trying to come up with an original new design which might not sell.


----------



## Seikogi

Keep_Scrolling said:


> It is just easier for seiko to re-release what they know sells instead of spending the money trying to come up with an original new design which might not sell.


Most stuff in the whole modern watch industry is re-issues or crap designs or both. Rolex is mostly a one watch case company since the beginnings, Omega twists them lugs, Doxa is also a one trick pony etc.

With Seiko there are tons of different design influences over the decades.


----------



## yonsson

https://www.fratellowatches.com/breaking-news-grand-seiko-cancels-60th-anniversary-summit/


----------



## Mr.Jones82

yonsson said:


> https://www.fratellowatches.com/breaking-news-grand-seiko-cancels-60th-anniversary-summit/


Not surprised. Things are crazy over here in Asia right now and the hysteria is fierce. This had to have been a very difficult decision for them, though.


----------



## huangcjz

huwp said:


> For a while I've thought that the Transocean models would eventually come to be seen as quirky collectables - a bit like the Spork, while they are current models people don't quite know what to make of them, but after discontinuation they might find a following. Now they have actually been discontinued they still might. They were certainly 'different' enough to divide opinion while they were around, but probably too expensive to catch on in a big way...


Yes, I agree, they do have an original and nice design, though I think their non-standard lug width and large size might prevent them from becoming a widely-recognised icon, since if the bracelet's broken or lost, you're pretty much stuffed, since there's no official rubber strap, and cutting a rubber strap to fit the narrow lug width would weaken it/might make it rip, so I don't know if it's possible to do, though I know that people do that with leather straps - plus, the prohibitive cost, as you say. People don't talk about the Transoceans much, so I forget about them sometimes, like I did when I made my original post.



Seikogi said:


> Most stuff in the whole modern watch industry is re-issues or crap designs or both. Rolex is mostly a one watch case company since the beginnings, Omega twists them lugs, Doxa is also a one trick pony etc.
> 
> With Seiko there are tons of different design influences over the decades.


It's funny, because due to my only following Seiko and its history and no other watch companies and their history, and hence having a bit of a blinkered view, sometimes I see a vintage Seiko and think "Oh! That looks nice!", only to later realise that it's actually an homage to a design from another watch company!

Like this:









and this:









Or this:









and this:









I'm sure there are other Seiko models that I've seen but I don't yet realise this about, so I'm worried that someday I'll go on about how great such-and-such a Seiko watch design is, only for someone else to point out that it's actually a rip-off of someone else's design.



yonsson said:


> https://www.fratellowatches.com/breaking-news-grand-seiko-cancels-60th-anniversary-summit/


Understandable - it's easy enough to launch watches online now anyway - but I guess it's a shame for the people who won't get to handle them in person and share photos. But since it's usually several months before people can handle the real thing in person at ADs and share real-life photos and impressions anyway, or buy them, I guess it doesn't really matter that much.

This WatchPro article said that:



> "Additional events are planned around the world including presentations in Orlando, Florida, later in March."


https://www.watchpro.com/corders-co...watchpro-plots-a-course-through-the-wreckage/

I guess those might still be going ahead.

This other WatchPro article says that:



> "there is an event in London in March to mark the change in name from Seiko to Grand Seiko for its Knightsbridge boutique. That is likely to be an opportunity to bring press and retail partners together to present 2020 collections."


https://www.watchpro.com/breaking-news-coronavirus-fells-another-global-watch-event/

I didn't know about the re-naming of their Knightsbridge Boutique from Seiko to Grand Seiko, since they also opened a Grand Seiko-only branded pop-up Boutique in the Burlington Arcade (though that was for Christmas and New Year, so I don't know if it's still open). I guess that means that it won't/might not carry any non-Grand Seiko Seiko watches any more? Which will be a shame, as not many other places carry the models that they do, to not be able to see them in person.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

yonsson said:


> https://www.fratellowatches.com/breaking-news-grand-seiko-cancels-60th-anniversary-summit/


It must have been difficult to make the decision but being realistic they probably were thinking valuing health and life of everyone. The epidemic is something that shouldn't be messed with.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

huwp said:


> For a while I've thought that the Transocean models would eventually come to be seen as quirky collectables - a bit like the Spork, while they are current models people don't quite know what to make of them, but after discontinuation they might find a following. Now they have actually been discontinued they still might. They were certainly 'different' enough to divide opinion while they were around, but probably too expensive to catch on in a big way.


I had a Transocean chronograph, which I sold, and wish I didn't. But I'm glad that I just picked up an SBDB017 to fill the void. I think eventually the Transoceans will attract niche collectors, at least the more sought after models.

I always thought that they were a great answer to the Aquis from Seiko. If they had bothered to make a rubber strap version, the Transoceans would have sold much better.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

huangcjz said:


> It's funny, because due to my only following Seiko and its history and no other watch companies and their history, and hence having a bit of a blinkered view, sometimes I see a vintage Seiko and think "Oh! That looks nice!", only to later realise that it's actually an homage to a design from another watch company!


With a few designs its probably easier to tell (Tanaka, Tokunaga) but anything that is somewhat "generic" for that time of period is almost impossible as you would need to go through thousands of old watch catalogues to be sure 
So many brands that are gone now with "firsts" in design...
Most people wore watches back in the days and most of those were dress/business watches so there was huge variety.

I was always wondering who came up first with the "hammered dials" designs. I think its a Japanese thing that evolved into watches from knife/sword making but I could be wrong.

Like on my Chariot:


----------



## huangcjz

Seikogi said:


> With a few designs its probably easier to tell (Tanaka, Tokunaga) but anything that is somewhat "generic" for that time of period is almost impossible as you would need to go through thousands of old watch catalogues to be sure
> So many brands that are gone now with "firsts" in design...
> Most people wore watches back in the days and most of those were dress/business watches so there was huge variety.
> 
> I was always wondering who came up first with the "hammered dials" designs. I think its a Japanese thing that evolved into watches from knife/sword making but I could be wrong.
> 
> Like on my Chariot:


Seiko were making dials similar to that before that in the mid-to-late 1950s, but I don't know who else might have made them too, or who did it first.


----------



## Tickstart

The monster is probably a classic. Not only does the name actually provoke an emotion, it looks like nothing else either. Well, it's kinda reminiscent of the tuna but still it's own thing. And it being polarizing does not stand in its way of becoming a classic, just like the tuna!


----------



## huangcjz

I've just seen it pointed out elsewhere that the clasp arms/wings on the new SZSB01x watches is milled like the SARBs rather than stamped like the SARYs (though not the clasp fastener itself, which is stamped as in the SARYs), but it doesn't have any micro-adjustments on it:









So the new SZSB01x ones seem to have a different clasp to the SZSB006 TiCTAC's bracelet, which did have micro-adjustments on it (whereas I had previously assumed that they would be the same):









Though the SZSB01x watches' bracelets have half-links, which I'm not sure if the SZSB006's does. The SZSB006 and the new SZSB01x watches all have folded rather than solid end-links.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

huwp said:


> For a while I've thought that the Transocean models would eventually come to be seen as quirky collectables - a bit like the Spork, while they are current models people don't quite know what to make of them, but after discontinuation they might find a following. Now they have actually been discontinued they still might. They were certainly 'different' enough to divide opinion while they were around, but probably too expensive to catch on in a big way.
> 
> SUN019 was (IMO) a bit of a classic design, though obviously a descendant of the sawtooth. I loved mine until it went missing, I wished it was solar instead of kinetic though, the kinetic movement definitely hurts collectability.
> 
> Monsters are definitely a 'classic', a completely original design with a cult following even now.


To show how contrary watch guys are (I'm sure it isn't just me), I joined the Transocean hate dog-pile shortly after release on this *very forum*. I now quite like it and would probably wear one. LOL.

I gave my Monster away to a family member (2nd Gen, orange) so don't regret it, but it's such a fun watch.

The SUN019 I owned for a while, and although I liked it a lot (and Kinetic doesn't really trouble me) it really is bloody hefty. I mean, comedy-Brietling hefty. I have a 7 3/4 inch wrist and it was almost too big for me looking back at it. Saying that, the person I sold it to had smaller wrists and loves it.


----------



## konners

Is it known if the SZSB01X will be JDM only, or whether there will be an international offering? Shame about the lack of micro adjust holes on the clasp, but a thumbs up for the half links and the milling!


----------



## huangcjz

konners said:


> Is it known if the SZSB01X will be JDM only, or whether there will be an international offering? Shame about the lack of micro adjust holes on the clasp, but a thumbs up for the half links and the milling!


The SZSB01x are an online-only, JDM-only release. I suspect from what we've seen so far with the other SZSB TiCTAC watches, the SZSC jade green divers' watches, and the SZEL003 and SZEL004 BAPE collaboration watches, that the SZ prefix signifies a JDM-only watch - and none of these watches got international releases under a different international model number. Seiko always have separate, different JDM-only vs. international model numbers for watches anyway, but the second thing that makes me not hopeful about an international release for these SZSB watches is the "Automatic 10 BAR" branding. If it were to be an international release, I would have thought that they would have gotten PRESAGE branding, as part of Seiko's global brand strategy. It doesn't make it impossible that we won't see an international release under the PRESAGE or another global brand, but we haven't seen that happen since the PRESAGE branding and the global brand strategy was introduced for mechanical watches. I don't think it'll be in the recent batch of watches that we've seen the leaks of recently, but I could be wrong.

Bear in mind also that I think the recent leaks that we have seen might not be what would have been coming at the usual Baselworld announcement time-frame of late March/early April, since we already know that the embargo for some of the leaked watches is 14th February (tomorrow!), and that availability of some of them would be late February to March, which is before Baselworld (or the now-cancelled Grand Seiko Summit) would have been anyway. There's going to be a lot more coming this year! So it's plausible that they could see a release later in the year. However, I think that's unlikely, because, the third thing that makes me not hopeful is, again with Seiko's global brand strategy, they have announcements for all markets at the same time, even if availability is staggered across different dates in different markets, and the SZSBs weren't leaked - they have been officially announced in Japan already.


----------



## Biggles3

First Zimbe#13 teaser shot just released, seems to have a gold theme which is interesting as 2020 will be a GOLDen year 









Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Biggles3 said:


> First Zimbe#13 teaser shot just released, seems to have a gold theme which is interesting as 2020 will be a GOLDen year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


A new shrouded monster/baby tuna!

Bro ive still got the emerald turtle i got off you, one of my all time favs id never part with.
Thanks again mate, one of the best sellers on WUS..


----------



## todoroki

Biggles3 said:


> First Zimbe#13 teaser shot just released, seems to have a gold theme which is interesting as 2020 will be a GOLDen year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


I would much prefer a Monster Zimbe rather than another Baby Tuna to be honest. 
Hope the dial has the same scalloped pattern they used for the Zimbe 11 Mini turtles ( hinted at by the waves.)
Evidence of collector fatigue setting in with the Zimbes already, so it will have to be something special.


----------



## Galaga

Biggles3 said:


> First Zimbe#13 teaser shot just released, seems to have a gold theme which is interesting as 2020 will be a GOLDen year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


Well you be getting that SBDC113 new blue sumo?


----------



## Biggles3

Galaga said:


> Well you be getting that SBDC113 new blue sumo?


Maybe but as it's a JDM I doubt will be at a competitive price compared to the Japanese sellers.

Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## gmtseahawk

Has Seiko announced any update or plans for 2020 models of the Baby Turtle and Baby MM? Hoping for one of the two to get a green dial, sapphire crystal and a ceramic bezel.


----------



## huangcjz

gmtseahawk said:


> Has Seiko announced any update or plans for 2020 models of the Baby Turtle and Baby MM? Hoping for one of the two to get a green dial, sapphire crystal and a ceramic bezel.


I'm slightly confused by this, because there have been green dial versions of both already, but they weren't announced this year, but last year, so I don't know if you know about them already.

There was the SRPD17 green Mini Turtle Zimbe No. 10, but those were launched almost a year ago now in March 2019, and were a Limited Edition of 999 pieces, so have probably sold out. That has a Hardlex crystal, though.

There have also been 3 different green versions of the MM200 modern re-interpretation (is that what you mean by "Baby MM"? I'm confused, because all of the MM200s already have a sapphire crystal) announced in recent months that I can remember/that I know of.

There was the dark green dial and silver hands, markers, and bezel insert Ginza Limited Edition of 300 pieces, the SBDC079, which has probably all sold out by now.

There was the SPB105, which is apparently a Special Edition (will be produced for a limited period of time, but with no fixed number during that time) for the European and U.S. markets, and I think has the same colour dial as the SBDC079, but with gold markers and hands, and a silver bezel insert.

There was also the SPB109 Zimbe No. 12 Limited Edition of 1,200 pieces from September last year, which I think might have a brighter colour green dial? But I'm not sure, and with gold hands, markers, and bezel insert, but as a Limited Edition, that might have sold out already, I don't know.

I would not expect any announcements on further, 2020, models of the Baby Turtle and MM200 until the end of March/April at the earliest, if not later in the year.


----------



## konners

huangcjz said:


> konners said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it known if the SZSB01X will be JDM only, or whether there will be an international offering? Shame about the lack of micro adjust holes on the clasp, but a thumbs up for the half links and the milling!
> 
> 
> 
> The SZSB01x are an online-only, JDM-only release. I suspect from what we've seen so far with the other SZSB TiCTAC watches, the SZSC jade green divers' watches, and the SZEL003 and SZEL004 BAPE collaboration watches, that the SZ prefix signifies a JDM-only watch - and none of these watches got international releases under a different international model number. Seiko always have separate, different JDM-only vs. international model numbers for watches anyway, but the second thing that makes me not hopeful about an international release for these SZSB watches is the "Automatic 10 BAR" branding. If it were to be an international release, I would have thought that they would have gotten PRESAGE branding, as part of Seiko's global brand strategy. It doesn't make it impossible that we won't see an international release under the PRESAGE or another global brand, but we haven't seen that happen since the PRESAGE branding and the global brand strategy was introduced for mechanical watches. I don't think it'll be in the recent batch of watches that we've seen the leaks of recently, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Bear in mind also that I think the recent leaks that we have seen might not be what would have been coming at the usual Baselworld announcement time-frame of late March/early April, since we already know that the embargo for some of the leaked watches is 14th February (tomorrow!), and that availability of some of them would be late February to March, which is before Baselworld (or the now-cancelled Grand Seiko Summit) would have been anyway. There's going to be a lot more coming this year! So it's plausible that they could see a release later in the year. However, I think that's unlikely, because, the third thing that makes me not hopeful is, again with Seiko's global brand strategy, they have announcements for all markets at the same time, even if availability is staggered across different dates in different markets, and the SZSBs weren't leaked - they have been officially announced in Japan already.
Click to expand...

This is great - thanks for taking the time to provide such a thorough answer!

K


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Biggles3 said:


> First Zimbe#13 teaser shot just released, seems to have a gold theme which is interesting as 2020 will be a GOLDen year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


I guessing the dial will follow these semi circle patterns in a radial pattern flowing from the center.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane

Biggles3 said:


> First Zimbe#13 teaser shot just released, seems to have a gold theme which is interesting as 2020 will be a GOLDen year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


I don't see it golden, I see it siver like and WHITE DIAL !


----------



## Cobia

Nice little vid of Brian May at the launch of his seiko 5 LE, what a humble and nice fella, based.


----------



## yonsson

johnMcKlane said:


> I don't see it golden, I see it siver like and WHITE DIAL !


Do you see the color of the SEIKO-board and the "13"?


----------



## yonsson

Double post


----------



## SponsorSFC

Cosmodromedary said:


> View attachment 14668567
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I haven't seen anyone post these beauties yet!
> 
> There are a bunch of other colorways too, some without the open heart, but I think the honeycomb wins.


Just ordered one of these from Shiels for $729 AUD plus 7% cashback.

The pictures on Gnomon look fantastic.


----------



## johnMcKlane

yonsson said:


> Do you see the color of the SEIKO-board and the "13"?


DAMIT ...

IT was soooo obvious ! LOL

Im so amateur ! lol !


----------



## Cosmodromedary

SponsorSFC said:


> Just ordered one of these from Shiels for $729 AUD plus 7% cashback.
> 
> The pictures on Gnomon look fantastic.


That's a decent discount! I was quoted MSRPs of $999 (40.5mm) and 975 AUD (32.8mm) by the Seiko Boutique.


----------



## SponsorSFC

Cosmodromedary said:


> That's a decent discount! I was quoted MSRPs of $999 (40.5mm) and 975 AUD (32.8mm) by the Seiko Boutique.


They are having a 20% to 50% off watch sale at the moment and I found a coupon that was for an extra $20 off. Couldn't pass that up.


----------



## Rocat

johnMcKlane said:


> DAMIT ...
> 
> IT was soooo obvious ! LOL
> 
> Im so amateur ! lol !


LOL

You made me think of this.


----------



## huangcjz

They're official - the embargo lifted as soon as it turned 14th February: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/2020_limited_edition

https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/spb127j1
https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/spb129j1
https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/spb131j1


























I've just noticed from these high-res images that they have brushed lugs, whereas the originals were all-polished, which is inauthentic and a bit disappointing. The originals also had un-marked crowns, not signed ones, as you can see in a couple of the photos that I have posted below. The originals also had a printed logo instead of an applied one. The bracelet on the modern re-interpretations is a generic one, and nothing like the originals'.

Here is how the original Seiko Crown semi-chronos and their bracelets look - as you can see, the with-date versions actually had completely different dial designs to the no-date ones, but here Seiko has conflated the two in their modern re-interpretation:








They've cheaped out by having a solid case-back with laser-etching instead of a display case-back:









I guess one could argue that this is authentic in a way, as the originals had solid case-backs, and most of the originals were etched as well - but they won't last well over the decades, just as the originals' case-back markings have mostly worn off:








They're actually even worse than the originals, in that at least the originals have their serial numbers stamped, so the serial numbers are still visible when the rest of the etched markings on the case-back have worn off - but since the Limited Edition number is also laser-etched, that will also wear off over the decades, so you won't be able to tell which number it is in the Limited Edition. However, if they really wanted to make the argument that they were being authentic, then they should have used a case-back design that's like one of the originals, like they did with the SLA017, SLA025, and SLA033, rather than the standard modern design that they've been using since circa the 1990s. Here are examples of the original ones - though you will barely ever find them still in such a condition:

Taller text version, September 1964:









Rounder text version, July 1964:









They might not be able to use the Olympic torch logo in the centre, due to OMEGA's Olympic contract now, but they had other types of case-backs originally too, after the Olympics finished in October 1964, like the following, from December 1964:









Different rounder, thinner text version:









Different taller, thinner text version: Even though this one's still got remnants of its original case-back sticker on it, the case-back markings are still worn down and barely visible:








Seiko themselves learnt their lesson about having etched case-backs pretty quickly originally, as you can see that subsequent variants of them had progressively more deeply etched and engraved case-backs - December 1964:









(Obviously they would not use the Asian Games logo now, but this is more to show the different styles of the ring of text around the outside that they had).

By 1966, they had switched to engraved case-backs:
Deeply engraved case-back with no logo design in the middle of the ring:









Horse-shoe case-back, this example from 1968:









So you can see that Seiko had lots of different options for inspiration for the case-back design from the originals - and it's also a mystery why they switched back to easily-worn etching now. Those photos also show that the originals had an un-marked crown, not a signed one. The SLA025 had an un-signed crown because the original 6159 did not have a signed crown, so I am surprised that these modern re-interpretations have signed crowns when the originals did not.

One change I am happy to see Seiko make from the original, for the sake of durability, is the bezel being made out of metal instead of out of Bakelite plastic, which wears very badly over time, losing its edge definition:








and also becomes ever more brittle over time and prone to snapping:








so most now do not have their original bezel design, as you can see from the other examples above - the bezel often breaks off and becomes lost completely, and hence often needs to be replaced. I only wish that Seiko had made these modern re-interpretations the same size as the originals rather than larger, so that the metal bezels from the new ones could have been used as replacements on the originals. The lume on the originals' hands was radioactive, hence the burn marks that they leave on the dials over time.

I have to say, "Seiko Presage Prestige Line 2020 Limited Edition" sounds a bit clunky.

I find it funny how they have to be careful to say "the first international sports event held in Japan in 1964", since OMEGA/Swatch Group has the promotional rights for everything to do with Olympic time-keeping from 2009 until the year 2032.

I can't resist reminding yonsson about this from the beginning of March last year, just under a year ago: ;P



yonsson said:


> huangcjz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they'll do a chronograph next year to try to sneakily steal some of Omega's thunder during the 2020 Tokyo Olympics - they can't explicitly mention the Olympics due to Omega's exclusivity on publicity, but news articles about a mechanical chronograph would surely mention that their first commercial chronograph was made for the 1964 Tokyo Olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be disrespectful, SEIKO would never do that.
Click to expand...


----------



## depwnz

I'm all for solid caseback but that one is a huge turn-off 
Theres another chronograph SARK model, not a monopusher. I will hold off until June or July to see if Seiko releases any other commemoration.


----------



## huangcjz

depwnz said:


> I'm all for solid caseback but that one is a huge turn-off
> Theres another chronograph SARK model, not a monopusher. I will hold off until June or July to see if Seiko releases any other commemoration.


You mean the SRQ031/SARK015 which was announced and released at the end of last year, I think it was in November?
The 1964 Tokyo Olympics were held from the 10th to the 24th of October, so perhaps wait until then? Or do you think Seiko will jump the gun with releasing them earlier by a few months again, like they did this time round? ;P


----------



## Fordehouse

No news on the SBEX011 yet?


----------



## Godfather111

*Seiko Presage Prestige Line 2020 Limited Edition*

Now those are some damn ugly watches.

Also, so sick of Seiko's neverending "REISSUES" and "LIMITED EDITIONS" and "NUMBERED 000/0000"


----------



## Cobia




----------



## backarelli

Godfather111 said:


> *Seiko Presage Prestige Line 2020 Limited Edition*
> 
> Now those are some damn ugly watches.
> 
> Also, so sick of Seiko's neverending "REISSUES" and "LIMITED EDITIONS" and "NUMBERED 000/0000"


The bitter truth...

Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Godfather111 said:


> *Seiko Presage Prestige Line 2020 Limited Edition*
> 
> Now those are some damn ugly watches.
> 
> Also, so sick of Seiko's neverending "REISSUES" and "LIMITED EDITIONS" and "NUMBERED 000/0000"


Seiko absolutely dropped the ball with these. They're an "homage to the original"? Yeah but you left out the most critical part - the monopusher chronograph function. That would be like reissuing an "homage" to an Omega Speedmaster, but leaving off the chronograph function. If they were unable to make a monopusher version (like the original) they should have just not made the watch at all. What a complete swing and a miss by Seiko.


----------



## huangcjz

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Seiko absolutely dropped the ball with these. They're an "homage to the original"? Yeah but you left out the most critical part - the monopusher chronograph function. That would be like reissuing an "homage" to an Omega Speedmaster, but leaving off the chronograph function. If they were unable to make a monopusher version (like the original) they should have just not made the watch at all. What a complete swing and a miss by Seiko.


They have also made and released the SRQ031/SARK015 at the end of last year, another Limited Edition which is the high-end modern re-interpretation, which does have actual chronograph functionality, but which at $4,000 USD, costs 4-5 times as much as these more affordable modern re-interpretations. However, since the SRQ031/SARK015 has sub-dials, it doesn't really look all that much like the original, hence Seiko releasing these ones, which are aesthetically more similar to the originals in not having any sub-dials - just without any chronograph functionality. I do like the look of these ones without the sub-dials, but they're still too expensive for me personally, and the case-backs are disappointing.

If they're not going to make a monopusher movement (which is an obsolete design anyway) for the high-end version, there's no way they would for the lower-end version. They also wouldn't re-start production of the original movement, since besides it being 18,000 vph and hence obsolete - everyone would probably complain about the low beat-rate if they re-released it now - it's a Suwa design, and all mechanical Seiko movements are made by SII (formerly Daini) now. When they did the "56KS" King Seiko re-issue in 2000, it was a 4S/52-series Daini-designed movement inside what was originally a Suwa-designed watch.

Personally, I'd rather have this than nothing. At least they tried to make a more affordable version, rather than just only the $4,000 USD one.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> I can't resist reminding yonsson about this from the beginning of March last year, just under a year ago: ;P


Pretty far from stealing the show with a chronograph. And far from the event as well.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> Pretty far from stealing the show with a chronograph. And far from the event as well.


Well, they did release the SRQ031/SARK015 actual chronograph at the end of last year. ;P

As for timing, I didn't mean literally during the Olympics themselves, companies usually release their products before the Games - people will of course be paying more attention to the sport itself than the products around it during the Games themselves.

Even with the original, it was first made in March 1964, when the Olympics were in October.

OMEGA start releasing their watches for the Olympics over 2 years before they even happen! The Speedmaster Mark II "Rio 2016" was announced on 29th July 2014, when the Olympics started on 5th August 2016! https://www.watchtime.com/wristwatc...mpics-watch-the-speedmaster-mark-ii-rio-2016/

The Pyeongchang 2018 Seamaster was released a year before the Games: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/o...-pyeongchang-2018-winter-olympics-introducing

The Sochi 2014 Seamaster was released a year ahead: https://monochrome-watches.com/omega-seamaster-planet-ocean-sochi-2014-limited-edition/

The London 2012 Seamaster was over 10 months ahead: OMEGA?S LIMITED EDITION ?LONDON 2012? WATCH ? Watches of Switzerland

The Vancouver 2010 Seamaster was a year ahead: https://www.ablogtowatch.com/omega-seamaster-professional-vancouver-2010-olympics-watch/

That's since their current contract started in 2009, I don't know about before then.


----------



## Time Seller

huangcjz said:


> They're official - the embargo lifted as soon as it turned 14th February: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/2020_limited_edition
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/spb127j1
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/spb129j1
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/spb131j1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just noticed from these high-res images that they have brushed lugs, whereas the originals were all-polished, which is inauthentic and a bit disappointing. The originals also had un-marked crowns, not signed ones, as you can see in a couple of the photos that I have posted below. The originals also had a printed logo instead of an applied one. The bracelet on the modern re-interpretations is a generic one, and nothing like the originals'.
> 
> Here is how the original Seiko Crown semi-chronos and their bracelets look - as you can see, the with-date versions actually had completely different dial designs to the no-date ones, but here Seiko has conflated the two in their modern re-interpretation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've cheaped out by having a solid case-back with laser-etching instead of a display case-back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess one could argue that this is authentic in a way, as the originals had solid case-backs, and most of the originals were etched as well - but they won't last well over the decades, just as the originals' case-back markings have mostly worn off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're actually even worse than the originals, in that at least the originals have their serial numbers stamped, so the serial numbers are still visible when the rest of the etched markings on the case-back have worn off - but since the Limited Edition number is also laser-etched, that will also wear off over the decades, so you won't be able to tell which number it is in the Limited Edition. However, if they really wanted to make the argument that they were being authentic, then they should have used a case-back design that's like one of the originals, like they did with the SLA017, SLA025, and SLA033, rather than the standard modern design that they've been using since circa the 1990s. Here are examples of the original ones - though you will barely ever find them still in such a condition:
> 
> Taller text version, September 1964:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rounder text version, July 1964:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They might not be able to use the Olympic torch logo in the centre, due to OMEGA's Olympic contract now, but they had other types of case-backs originally too, after the Olympics finished in October 1964, like the following, from December 1964:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different rounder, thinner text version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different taller, thinner text version: Even though this one's still got remnants of its original case-back sticker on it, the case-back markings are still worn down and barely visible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko themselves learnt their lesson about having etched case-backs pretty quickly originally, as you can see that subsequent variants of them had progressively more deeply etched and engraved case-backs - December 1964:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Obviously they would not use the Asian Games logo now, but this is more to show the different styles of the ring of text around the outside that they had).
> 
> By 1966, they had switched to engraved case-backs:
> Deeply engraved case-back with no logo design in the middle of the ring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse-shoe case-back, this example from 1968:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can see that Seiko had lots of different options for inspiration for the case-back design from the originals - and it's also a mystery why they switched back to easily-worn etching now. Those photos also show that the originals had an un-marked crown, not a signed one. The SLA025 had an un-signed crown because the original 6159 did not have a signed crown, so I am surprised that these modern re-interpretations have signed crowns when the originals did not.
> 
> One change I am happy to see Seiko make from the original, for the sake of durability, is the bezel being made out of metal instead of out of Bakelite plastic, which wears very badly over time, losing its edge definition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also becomes ever more brittle over time and prone to snapping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so most now do not have their original bezel design, as you can see from the other examples above - the bezel often breaks off and becomes lost completely, and hence often needs to be replaced. I only wish that Seiko had made these modern re-interpretations the same size as the originals rather than larger, so that the metal bezels from the new ones could have been used as replacements on the originals. The lume on the originals' hands was radioactive, hence the burn marks that they leave on the dials over time.
> 
> I find it funny how they're being launched and made available in February, when I believe the originals were first manufactured in March 1964 - they could have waited just a couple of weeks in order to celebrate the anniversary properly.
> 
> I have to say, "Seiko Presage Prestige Line 2020 Limited Edition" sounds a bit clunky.
> 
> I also find it funny how they have to be careful to say "the first international sports event held in Japan in 1964", since OMEGA/Swatch Group has the promotional rights for everything to do with Olympic time-keeping from 2009 until the year 2032.
> 
> I can't resist reminding yonsson about this from the beginning of March last year, just under a year ago: ;P


Very informative and well-researched post. Thanks for your effort and the fantastic illustrations! :-!


----------



## ahonobaka

Meanwhile I'm just sitting here wondering how GS releases are going to fare what with the GS summit cancelled and all. Wish we'd still have some sort of media blast release date confirmed!

And while I'm on my soapbox, I know "why did Seiko do ____?!" is our M.O., but I've honestly found myself moving away from the brand because of the general negativity from the fandom, and not the watches themselves LOL. I don't expect perfection or for watches to be 100% exactly how I pictured them in my mind but perhaps I'm the oddball of the bunch. Not saying we can't have criticism or personal preferences because that's how brands can evolve (if they're listening), but it's gotten to the point where I can't relate to a huge chunk of the fandom simply because I'd rather talk about how cool watches are and what I like about them (even if they aren't perfect, or if I'm not buying a particular model), while everyone else wants to nitpick. I'd ask everyone to lighten up, watches should be fun, etc. but I figure this is the internet and things will always end up this way. 

Had to get that off my chest!


----------



## huangcjz

ahonobaka said:


> Meanwhile I'm just sitting here wondering how GS releases are going to fare what with the GS summit cancelled and all. Wish we'd still have some sort of media blast release date confirmed!


I would imagine that they'd be announced at around the same time anyway, just not in person at the event, but over the Internet instead?

This Watch Pro article says: "Additional events are planned around the world including presentations in Orlando, Florida, later in March [after the time at the beginning of March when the Grand Seiko Summit was planned to have occurred].": https://www.watchpro.com/corders-co...watchpro-plots-a-course-through-the-wreckage/

The WatchPro article about the Summit cancellation says: "While now [_sic_] decision has been made on how to replace the Summit, there is an event in London in March to mark the change of name from Seiko to Grand Seiko for its Knightsbridge boutique. That is likely to be an opportunity to bring press and retail partners together to present 2020 collections.": https://www.watchpro.com/breaking-news-coronavirus-fells-another-global-watch-event/

I've just emailed the Boutique to ask them when exactly in March the re-branding will be, but I suspect it will be around the time later in March when the Orlando presentations will be taking place, after the Summit was supposed to be anyway.


----------



## HotlineBirdman

huangcjz said:


> They're official - the embargo lifted as soon as it turned 14th February: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/2020_limited_edition
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/spb127j1
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/spb129j1
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/spb131j1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just noticed from these high-res images that they have brushed lugs, whereas the originals were all-polished, which is inauthentic and a bit disappointing. The originals also had un-marked crowns, not signed ones, as you can see in a couple of the photos that I have posted below. The originals also had a printed logo instead of an applied one. The bracelet on the modern re-interpretations is a generic one, and nothing like the originals'.
> 
> Here is how the original Seiko Crown semi-chronos and their bracelets look - as you can see, the with-date versions actually had completely different dial designs to the no-date ones, but here Seiko has conflated the two in their modern re-interpretation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've cheaped out by having a solid case-back with laser-etching instead of a display case-back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess one could argue that this is authentic in a way, as the originals had solid case-backs, and most of the originals were etched as well - but they won't last well over the decades, just as the originals' case-back markings have mostly worn off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're actually even worse than the originals, in that at least the originals have their serial numbers stamped, so the serial numbers are still visible when the rest of the etched markings on the case-back have worn off - but since the Limited Edition number is also laser-etched, that will also wear off over the decades, so you won't be able to tell which number it is in the Limited Edition. However, if they really wanted to make the argument that they were being authentic, then they should have used a case-back design that's like one of the originals, like they did with the SLA017, SLA025, and SLA033, rather than the standard modern design that they've been using since circa the 1990s. Here are examples of the original ones - though you will barely ever find them still in such a condition:
> 
> Taller text version, September 1964:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rounder text version, July 1964:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They might not be able to use the Olympic torch logo in the centre, due to OMEGA's Olympic contract now, but they had other types of case-backs originally too, after the Olympics finished in October 1964, like the following, from December 1964:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different rounder, thinner text version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different taller, thinner text version: Even though this one's still got remnants of its original case-back sticker on it, the case-back markings are still worn down and barely visible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko themselves learnt their lesson about having etched case-backs pretty quickly originally, as you can see that subsequent variants of them had progressively more deeply etched and engraved case-backs - December 1964:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Obviously they would not use the Asian Games logo now, but this is more to show the different styles of the ring of text around the outside that they had).
> 
> By 1966, they had switched to engraved case-backs:
> Deeply engraved case-back with no logo design in the middle of the ring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse-shoe case-back, this example from 1968:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can see that Seiko had lots of different options for inspiration for the case-back design from the originals - and it's also a mystery why they switched back to easily-worn etching now. Those photos also show that the originals had an un-marked crown, not a signed one. The SLA025 had an un-signed crown because the original 6159 did not have a signed crown, so I am surprised that these modern re-interpretations have signed crowns when the originals did not.
> 
> One change I am happy to see Seiko make from the original, for the sake of durability, is the bezel being made out of metal instead of out of Bakelite plastic, which wears very badly over time, losing its edge definition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also becomes ever more brittle over time and prone to snapping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so most now do not have their original bezel design, as you can see from the other examples above - the bezel often breaks off and becomes lost completely, and hence often needs to be replaced. I only wish that Seiko had made these modern re-interpretations the same size as the originals rather than larger, so that the metal bezels from the new ones could have been used as replacements on the originals. The lume on the originals' hands was radioactive, hence the burn marks that they leave on the dials over time.
> 
> I find it funny how they're being launched and made available in February, when I believe the originals were first manufactured in March 1964 - they could have waited just a couple of weeks in order to celebrate the anniversary properly.
> 
> I have to say, "Seiko Presage Prestige Line 2020 Limited Edition" sounds a bit clunky.
> 
> I also find it funny how they have to be careful to say "the first international sports event held in Japan in 1964", since OMEGA/Swatch Group has the promotional rights for everything to do with Olympic time-keeping from 2009 until the year 2032.
> 
> I can't resist reminding yonsson about this from the beginning of March last year, just under a year ago: ;P


Dunno what to say about the history, but I quite like these. Would be perfect if they were a smidge smaller in diameter, but 41 mm is not that bad. I'm digging the black and champagne.

I've never owned a Seiko. How are their bracelets on this level of watch?


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

extremely off topic comment

does watchuseek have an option where quotes dont include images? Im getting pretty sick and tired of having to scroll down a long post several times over because people keep quoting it

its such a primitive system for what is one of the biggest wristwatch forums


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Keep_Scrolling said:


> does watchuseek have an option where quotes dont include images? Im getting pretty sick and tired of having to scroll down a long post several times over because people keep quoting it


I really wouldn't mind a rule requiring that a quoted image were directly relevant to the post that quoted it, and if the only relevance were being subject of a comment like "nice watch" or whatever, only one image could be quoted.

Edit to add: your username is directly relevant to your post. :-d|>


----------



## Everdying

Keep_Scrolling said:


> extremely off topic comment
> 
> does watchuseek have an option where quotes dont include images? Im getting pretty sick and tired of having to scroll down a long post several times over because people keep quoting it
> 
> its such a primitive system for what is one of the biggest wristwatch forums


never seen a forum that can do that.
usually its up to the quoter to actually remove the pics.

but what i have seen are forums that limit the number of pics u can attach to each post...so u dont have ppl posting like 20 pics in 1 post only for have multiple ppl quoting it.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

ahonobaka said:


> Meanwhile I'm just sitting here wondering how GS releases are going to fare what with the GS summit cancelled and all. Wish we'd still have some sort of media blast release date confirmed!
> 
> And while I'm on my soapbox, I know "why did Seiko do ____?!" is our M.O., but I've honestly found myself moving away from the brand because of the general negativity from the fandom, and not the watches themselves LOL. I don't expect perfection or for watches to be 100% exactly how I pictured them in my mind but perhaps I'm the oddball of the bunch. Not saying we can't have criticism or personal preferences because that's how brands can evolve (if they're listening), but it's gotten to the point where I can't relate to a huge chunk of the fandom simply because I'd rather talk about how cool watches are and what I like about them (even if they aren't perfect, or if I'm not buying a particular model), while everyone else wants to nitpick. I'd ask everyone to lighten up, watches should be fun, etc. but I figure this is the internet and things will always end up this way.
> 
> Had to get that off my chest!


I couldn't agree more. It's all backseat CEOs, pitchforks and keyboards, and just plain pissing and moaning these days. 
Anyway, we need to get this back on track so someone please just post a pic of a new diver (limited edition please so we can really ignite the crowd) so we can scream about Seiko abandoning its fan base, rail on it's comical size, make a few alignment jokes, and finally bring it all home with some moaning about signed crowns or the Prospex logo...oh and we cannot forget to continually reference the MSRP because we don't want real world prices getting in the way of our "Seiko's out of touch" narrative. There, that should do it. 
Anyway, I still love the brand and definitely have some gripes of my own, but sometimes it just feels like the hate overwhelms the conversation. But I guess that's the Internet for ya.


----------



## georgefl74

huwp said:


> For a while I've thought that the Transocean models would eventually come to be seen as quirky collectables - a bit like the Spork, while they are current models people don't quite know what to make of them, but after discontinuation they might find a following. Now they have actually been discontinued they still might. They were certainly 'different' enough to divide opinion while they were around, but probably too expensive to catch on in a big way.
> 
> SUN019 was (IMO) a bit of a classic design, though obviously a descendant of the sawtooth. I loved mine until it went missing, I wished it was solar instead of kinetic though, the kinetic movement definitely hurts collectability.
> 
> Monsters are definitely a 'classic', a completely original design with a cult following even now.


There are no collectible solars but quite a few collectible kinetics. Right now there's very few Yetis around, even the all black 023 is gone missing. Great watches.

The Shogun is a safe bet for a collectible watch once Seiko decides what to do with it. Will it upgrade it like the Sumo or drop it? I think a decision is coming soon.


----------



## Cobia

Apologies if these have already been shown.


----------



## Tickstart

Extremely misaligned lol. SEIKO should upgrade their robot assembly lines. I suspect they design the parts with a fair amount of slop in them so the machines don't have to be calibrated as often, or so that their old machines can run for longer. Just call ABB, it's due.


----------



## vsh

They should put lume on the frame around the date or on the datewheel itself. Would negate the messy look of skipping a lumed marker.

That alignment is really all over the place.


----------



## Cobia

LOL!


----------



## huangcjz

Real-life photos of the new PRESAGE Prestige Line 2020 Limited Editions can be found here:

SARX069/SPB127: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/asr/item/sarx069

SARX071/SPB129: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/asr/item/sarx071

SARX073/SPB131: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/asr/item/sarx073


----------



## Seikogi

huangcjz said:


> Real-life photos of the new PRESAGE Prestige Line 2020 Limited Editions can be found here:
> 
> SARX069/SPB127: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/asr/item/sarx069
> 
> SARX071/SPB129: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/asr/item/sarx071
> 
> SARX073/SPB131: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/asr/item/sarx073


While its not true to its roots I think they did a good job on this one.

The signed crown reminds me of older KS, GS crowns and is not a lazy etching job.

With their fat modern movements its only 11ish mm thick which is even thinner than a SARB I believe.

48mm L2L should cover all wrists and the bezel jimping is very nice.

Endlinks are recessed making it even more wearable and less boring, also nice.

The tube case and lugs are not my cup of tea design wise but that's a matter of taste.


----------



## huangcjz

Seikogi said:


> While its not true to its roots I think they did a good job on this one.
> 
> The signed crown reminds me of older KS, GS crowns and is not a lazy etching job.
> 
> With their fat modern movements its only 11ish mm thick which is even thinner than a SARB I believe.
> 
> 48mm L2L should cover all wrists and the bezel jimping is very nice.


It's true that the solid case-back probably makes it thinner - with the Alpinist becoming 1 mm thicker with the addition of a display case-back, I guess the opposite is true of these. Their thickness is actually very similar to the originals, which are 11.2 mm, due to being chronographs, whereas these new ones are 11.3 mm. I do like the case - I hope that they won't just make the 7,856 in total for these Limited Editions, but will re-use the case with other dial designs in order to amortise the cost of the tooling for the case further in the future, when I might be able to afford one. The dial with the contrasting ring finish on it was only used for the very first ones for the Olympics in 1964 - apparently there are examples of these from January 1964. Later ones didn't have the ring, and had simpler indices as well.


----------



## yonsson

Cobia said:


> Apologies if these have already been shown.
> View attachment 14871867
> 
> View attachment 14871871


Those straps are on a complete new level of lint magnets.


----------



## TheDutchman92

huangcjz said:


> Real-life photos of the new PRESAGE Prestige Line 2020 Limited Editions can be found here:
> 
> SARX069/SPB127: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/asr/item/sarx069
> 
> SARX071/SPB129: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/asr/item/sarx071
> 
> SARX073/SPB131: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/asr/item/sarx073


Was pretty happy till I saw the clasp with only 2 micros.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS

Cobia said:


> Apologies if these have already been shown.
> 
> View attachment 14871867
> 
> View attachment 14871871


The one with the black shroud is gorgeous, love the hands!

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## KellenH

I just got the new Sumo in hand. The color combination is great.










Just did a short unboxing video, check it out


----------



## backarelli

KellenH said:


> I just got the new Sumo in hand. The color combination is great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just did a short unboxing video, check it out


Thanks for sharing the unboxing video with us ! 

A similar color combination has been seen so far on other models, but it's beautiful. Congratulations on your new watch!

Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## kamonjj

Anymore details on this years limited reissue?


----------



## Godfather111

KellenH said:


> I just got the new Sumo in hand. The color combination is great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just did a short unboxing video, check it out


Beautiful watch! Reminds me of the Dawn Grey Turtle and Samurai.

$850 is too steep for me though.


----------



## ahonobaka

When people complain about bezel alignment in pics like Cobia’s where the shot is clearly not straight on (angles, people, angles), I honestly question everything else they say. 

Looking forward to March, 55th diver anniversary should be fun.


----------



## JacobC

ahonobaka said:


> When people complain about bezel alignment in pics like Cobia's where the shot is clearly not straight on (angles, people, angles), I honestly question everything else they say.
> 
> Looking forward to March, 55th diver anniversary should be fun.


It gives them something to complain about.


----------



## Biggles3

1st pic of the latest Zimbe SRPE14K coming around Feb 21st. Limited to just 999 pieces with an msrp around 850usd.

More pics here. https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=546810542600592&id=159667674648216

Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## todoroki

Maybe this is a better pic. Shows off the textured dial which appears to have some cube pattern which I've never seen before. 
It's way too pricey to be honest, but quite unique. I'm sure some will go for it!


----------



## Biggles3

Yeah, clearer pics here too.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=546810542600592&id=159667674648216

Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71

todoroki said:


> Maybe this is a better pic. Shows off the textured dial which appears to have some cube pattern which I've never seen before.


Someone at Seiko likes bees, it seems. Not particularly aquatic animals!


----------



## todoroki

Biggles3 said:


> Yeah, clearer pics here too.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=546810542600592&id=159667674648216
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


Ahh man, if only they made it a golden Monster and not the baby Tuna. 
Maybe Seiko Japan are vetoing it or something...


----------



## Biggles3

todoroki said:


> Ahh man, if only they made it a golden Monster and not the baby Tuna.
> Maybe Seiko Japan are vetoing it or something...


 Local Seiko collectors here are happy with it, as with all Zimbe models I imagine it'll sell out within weeks of launch.

Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

ahonobaka said:


> When people complain about bezel alignment in pics like Cobia's where the shot is clearly not straight on (angles, people, angles), I honestly question everything else they say.
> 
> Looking forward to March, 55th diver anniversary should be fun.


Look at the bottom of the two watches. I hope you see it now, otherwise please cut your driver's license in two. It's the chapter ring that's way out of line, I didn't even look at the bezel.

^that gold, hexagon/diamond/GameCube Monster is also misaligned.


----------



## Cobia

Joll71 said:


> Someone at Seiko likes bees, it seems. Not particularly aquatic animals!











What? havnt you ever seen a sea bee? what rock have you been hiding under Joll?









Weve got heaps in Sydney, ive been stung a few times, sort of like a cross between an inland Taipan bite and a blue ring octopus bite.

They are known to make bee like homes.


----------



## Cobia

todoroki said:


> Ahh man, if only they made it a golden Monster and not the baby Tuna.
> Maybe Seiko Japan are vetoing it or something...


After getting a shrouded monster not long ago ive been impressed with the build quality and fit, the shroud makes it look a lot better and more balanced to my eye, compared to the monster.
Personal taste of course but dont be afraid to give it a go, you might be surprised and really like the shroud.


----------



## v1triol

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14878449
> 
> 
> What? havnt you ever seen a sea bee? what rock have you been hiding under Joll?
> 
> View attachment 14878441
> 
> 
> Weve got heaps in Sydney, ive been stung a few times, sort of like a cross between an inland Taipan bite and a blue ring octopus bite.
> 
> They are known to make bee like homes.


Lol, so this is how all those flat earth and other bollocks theories came into the live.


----------



## Cobia

v1triol said:


> Lol, so this is how all those flat earth and other bollocks theories came into the live.


Are you trying to imply the earth is round, vitriol?
This threads getting sillier by the minute.


----------



## v1triol

Cobia said:


> Are you trying to imply the earth is round, vitriol?
> This threads getting sillier by the minute.


Being silly and whining is the core value of this thread.

Anyway, in the meantime OS has won the best Seiko-Epson' release!


----------



## Cobia

v1triol said:


> Being silly and whining is the core value of this thread.
> 
> Anyway, in the meantime OS has won the best Seiko-Epson' release!
> 
> View attachment 14878599
> 
> View attachment 14878601


The green one looks very regal.
What awards was that bro?


----------



## ahonobaka

Tickstart said:


> Look at the bottom of the two watches. I hope you see it now, otherwise please cut your driver's license in two. It's the chapter ring that's way out of line, I didn't even look at the bezel.
> 
> ^that gold, hexagon/diamond/GameCube Monster is also misaligned.


If it was a straight on image I'd agree. However, as with most of the Seiko renders, they show the underside of the the bracelet (check out the strap on the 6:00 side). The chapter isn't out of alignment, the watch is just tilted to the viewer's left. Hold up any diver watch straight on (not a Seiko since we know they truly are misaligned LOL), tilt it slightly to one side, and you'll see the same effect that's being illustrated in 99% of the renders.


----------



## v1triol

Cobia said:


> The green one looks very regal.
> What awards was that bro?


Oh, was I far more convincing than I have planned to be?

No official event mate, that was just my personal opinion so it is "vitriol award no. 1"


----------



## Tickstart

Windscreen wiper edition


----------



## yonsson

ahonobaka said:


> If it was a straight on image I'd agree. However, as with most of the Seiko renders, they show the underside of the the bracelet (check out the strap on the 6:00 side). The chapter isn't out of alignment, the watch is just tilted to the viewer's left. Hold up any diver watch straight on (not a Seiko since we know they truly are misaligned LOL), tilt it slightly to one side, and you'll see the same effect that's being illustrated in 99% of the renders.


The main point here being RENDERS, not images. Not very smart to talk about alignment on computer renderings. That being said, basically all SEIKO prototypes lack movement and have glued on crowns and are misaligned. So all pics of the prototypes have a chance of showing misalignment. Complaining about final productions is one thing, the rest is just ridiculous.


----------



## valuewatchguy

v1triol said:


> Being silly and whining is the core value of this thread.
> 
> Anyway, in the meantime OS has won the best Seiko-Epson' release!
> 
> View attachment 14878599
> 
> View attachment 14878601


Where did you find these?


----------



## johnMcKlane

valuewatchguy said:


> Where did you find these?


https://masterhorologer.com/2020/02/15/orient-star-basic-date-automatic/


----------



## v1triol

valuewatchguy said:


> Where did you find these?


and here
https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2020/02/new-model-announced-orient-star-basic.html

May 2020


----------



## Arclite

I don't understand why the Spork wasn't more popular. For me it hits all the buttons. The diver/aviator mix in a case with a bracelet that's unique hits all my buttons. The 21mm mugs are a bit odd for wearing it with other straps, but that's easy to get over.











huwp said:


> For a while I've thought that the Transocean models would eventually come to be seen as quirky collectables - a bit like the Spork....


----------



## valuewatchguy

Arclite said:


> I don't understand why the Spork wasn't more popular. For me it hits all the buttons. The diver/aviator mix in a case with a bracelet that's unique hits all my buttons. The 21mm mugs are a bit odd for wearing it with other straps, but that's easy to get over.


I think it is popular which can be validated with the high pre-owned market prices. I used to love it when I first discovered the watch hobby but as time has gone on it has lost a lot of appeal for me. Also the VAST number of modders out there that can take an SKX and make it look really similar to a SPORK has reduced the desie to own the real thing as well.


----------



## MstrDabbles

v1triol said:


> Being silly and whining is the core value of this thread.
> 
> Anyway, in the meantime OS has won the best Seiko-Epson' release!
> 
> View attachment 14878599
> 
> View attachment 14878601


These look amazing. And no five link bracelet...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying

Arclite said:


> I don't understand why the Spork wasn't more popular. For me it hits all the buttons. The diver/aviator mix in a case with a bracelet that's unique hits all my buttons. The 21mm mugs are a bit odd for wearing it with other straps, but that's easy to get over.


it was heavy and big for its time...tho i guess nowadays that's normal 
also the lug width is 20mm...the rubber strap that came with it is a Z20.


----------



## raheelc

KellenH said:


> I just got the new Sumo in hand. The color combination is great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just did a short unboxing video, check it out


How long did it take to ship out from when you placed the order? I placed an order as well, but the watch hasn't shipped yet.

Sent from my HD1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

Everdying said:


> it was heavy and big for its time...tho i guess nowadays that's normal
> also the lug width is 20mm...the rubber strap that came with it is a Z20.


for me it was the date window placement, don't like that position at all.


----------



## huangcjz

In this article about the 27 current SEIKO 5 SPORTS watches, it says: "Seiko expects to debut around 20 new variants in the fall, creating a rotating collection of new designs for the future. That could create real collectibility as new fans seek to pick their favorites from each drop, but this may come at the cost of the rest of the Seiko 5 line. It's unclear if the variations-on-a-theme approach will become the overarching look for Seiko 5, or if other models like the SNK series of pilot watches will survive into the future."

Source: https://www.ablogtowatch.com/hands-on-seiko-debuts-revived-5-sports-line-with-27-new-models/

"a rotating collection of new designs for the future" sounds like what Apple does with their Watch straps.

I also just remembered that the last time Seiko did a modern re-interpretation of the Crown Chronograph 16 years ago, they gave us this! So we could've gotten something even further from the original like last time - be careful what you wish for:











HotlineBirdman said:


> I've never owned a Seiko. How are their bracelets on this level of watch?


I'm not really the best person to ask about bracelets, since I don't wear them - I take them straight off every modern Seiko/watch in general when I get them, as I find modern solid-link bracelets to be too heavy for me personally. I have a SARX055, and the bracelet on that seems nice, though I've never worn it or looked at it very carefully. I've not heard of any complaints from other people about the SARX033/035/055/057 bracelets, which have a similar price-point to these new watches, and whose JDM model numbers are also in the SARX range.



Fordehouse said:


> No news on the SBEX011 yet?





kamonjj said:


> Anymore details on this years limited reissue?


Which ones? The 55th Anniversary divers' watches? I wouldn't expect any news about them until sometime between the 4th and the end of March.


----------



## mconlonx

johnMcKlane said:


> https://masterhorologer.com/2020/02/15/orient-star-basic-date-automatic/


"42mm"

For all the talk about supposed trend toward smaller watch case sizing, apparently someone forgot to let Seiko/Orient know...


----------



## mconlonx

valuewatchguy said:


> I think it is popular which can be validated with the high pre-owned market prices. I used to love it when I first discovered the watch hobby but as time has gone on it has lost a lot of appeal for me. Also the VAST number of modders out there that can take an SKX and make it look really similar to a SPORK has reduced the desie to own the real thing as well.


As someone else mentioned, heavy and large -- I'd actually rather have an SKX mod just because of the size differential.

If NTH had not done the Scorpene, specifically the new Scorpene Nomad, I probably would have done a Big Number/aviator hands SKX mod with 12hr bezel.

Lots of haterz raggin' on those who homage Seikos; here is a Seiko homage of a Sinn and no one cares?

Happy to leave the legit Spork to the collector crowd.


----------



## huangcjz

mconlonx said:


> "42mm" For all the talk about supposed trend toward smaller watch case sizing, apparently someone forgot to let Seiko/Orient know...


Orient Star have already been making a 38.5 mm version of this watch for many years now, though with a standard 40-hour rather than a longer 50-hour power reserve: https://wornandwound.com/review/orient-star-classic-review/

Just search for Orient Star Classic/Power Reserve to find the other hand and dial colour and band options, if you want the smaller model.

Seiko themselves at least seem to have just started going a bit smaller again with their models now.


----------



## KellenH

raheelc said:


> How long did it take to ship out from when you placed the order? I placed an order as well, but the watch hasn't shipped yet.
> 
> Sent from my HD1925 using Tapatalk


it took them 4-5 days to ship it out. But shipping was only 3 days or so. Just shoot them an email, once I did that it was marked as shipped.


----------



## shelfcompact

Everdying said:


> never seen a forum that can do that.
> usually its up to the quoter to actually remove the pics.
> 
> but what i have seen are forums that limit the number of pics u can attach to each post...so u dont have ppl posting like 20 pics in 1 post only for have multiple ppl quoting it.


What more modern forums do is collapse the quoted post which you can expand if you'd like.



Biggles3 said:


> 1st pic of the latest Zimbe SRPE14K coming around Feb 21st. Limited to just 999 pieces with an msrp around 850usd.
> 
> More pics here. https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=546810542600592&id=159667674648216
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


Hideous



huangcjz said:


> I also just remembered that the last time Seiko did a modern re-interpretation of the Crown Chronograph 16 years ago, they gave us this! So we could've gotten something even further from the original like last time - be careful what you wish for:


You know what, I like that!


----------



## huangcjz

shelfcompact said:


> You know what, I like that!


It's probably at the bottom of my "hmm, I might perhaps look into getting one of these someday" list - they only made 300 of them, and they cost about 200,000 JPY each, which is not really affordable for me, so I'm not sure how feasible that is in reality. You can see the other models they made on the Seiko Design web-site page they made about them here: https://www.seiko-design.com/en/archive/archive07.html

The first two sentences of Seiko's own article about them says: "The retail price of this watch was about JPY 200,000 (USD 1,853.00), which was an outrageous price for a Seiko watch back then. Yet the most outrageous aspect of this chronograph was its design." Later on in the article, it says: "Now, more than 20 years after the launch of the Kinetic Chronograph, Japanese watches priced over JPY 200,000 are no longer unusual." 

They didn't do a re-issue or a modern re-interpretation of it for its 20th anniversary last year, though - I don't think there are that many people out there willing to pay that much for a Kinetic Chronograph, though they do have a bit of a cult following.


----------



## Everdying

Seikogi said:


> for me it was the date window placement, don't like that position at all.


ah a fellow right wrist wearer


----------



## jimigalahad

New Seiko Discovery reissues. I like the size at 40mm, 10mm thick, 47mm lug to lug.

Marc at longislandwatch posted a video today with them in the flesh as well. 



. He mentions a 4th variant but I couldn't find a pic anywhere.


----------



## huangcjz

jimigalahad said:


> New Seiko Discovery reissues. I like the size at 40mm, 10mm thick, 47mm lug to lug.


Very 1990s - I wasn't expecting these! Not my thing personally, but I know that some people really love the original Age of Discovery watches, and will love these new ones, too. These watches are in a style that Seiko haven't done for a while. They look better in real life in the video than in the press images. It's nice to see World Time watches from Seiko, too - I hope we'll see some more. Here's the fourth model, the SPL062 - image from Seiko USA's web-site, I think this fourth model's exclusive to being sold directly by Seiko themselves:


----------



## valuewatchguy

Quick shots of the real thing


----------



## Tickstart

I love it??!"!!!!!!!


----------



## krayzie

Seiko is really milking this MM300 monoblock casing with the X logo delete tax.


----------



## huangcjz

valuewatchguy said:


> Quick shots of the real thing


Thanks! Oh, interesting - the U.S. and global pages don't make any mention of super-hard coating/DIASHIELD, but the Japanese pages do, so it must have it, since they share the same issue limit. I didn't know that the bezel was bi-directionally rotating, since I don't have an original. The clasp seems new - I haven't seen those curved arms before, the ones on my SARX are a lot straighter. The black bezel does make for a nice contrast on the champagne-colour-dialled one, but I'm not sure if it makes it a bit too black on the black one for my personal taste. I like the lume on them, with the hands being bigger than the originals'.

Official U.S. pricing for these is $825 USD excluding tax, by the way:

https://www.seikowatches.com/us-en/products/presage/spb127j1

https://www.seikowatches.com/us-en/products/presage/spb129j1

https://www.seikowatches.com/us-en/products/presage/spb131j1


----------



## aalin13

krayzie said:


> Seiko is really milking this MM300 monoblock casing with the X logo delete tax.
> 
> View attachment 14888415


To be fair, this has a different case, better finishing and a hi-beat movement when compared to the MM300, not just the deletion of the X logo. Doesn't mean it's not expensive though.


----------



## GregoryD

jimigalahad said:


> New Seiko Discovery reissues. I like the size at 40mm, 10mm thick, 47mm lug to lug.
> 
> Marc at longislandwatch posted a video today with them in the flesh as well.
> 
> 
> 
> . He mentions a 4th variant but I couldn't find a pic anywhere.
> 
> View attachment 14887967


I know Seiko has a deep catalog to mine, but what in the actual f...this is so unnecessary...


----------



## Godfather111

Would love to see more information on the SBDC101. Haven't looked forward to a new model as much as I have this one.









I hope this will be in the sub-$1,000 mark and not a limited edition.

But somehow I think Seiko's going to disappoint on both counts.


----------



## huangcjz

krayzie said:


> Seiko is really milking this MM300 monoblock casing with the X logo delete tax.





aalin13 said:


> To be fair, this has a different case, better finishing and a hi-beat movement when compared to the MM300, not just the deletion of the X logo. Doesn't mean it's not expensive though.


The ones this year are also said to be made out of a new, special alloy that's meant to be better than both 316L and 904L stainless steel.



Godfather111 said:


> Would love to see more information on the SBDC101. Haven't looked forward to a new model as much as I have this one.
> 
> I hope this will be in the sub-$1,000 mark and not a limited edition.
> 
> But somehow I think Seiko's going to disappoint on both counts.


More information will come by the end of March. I think it will be around the $1,000 USD mark or under - it should fill the same place in the line-up as the 6RMAS, MM200, and 3rd-gen Sumo have the last 3 years. I don't think it's a Limited Edition either, because in the Japanese catalogue that it leaked from, the Limited Editions are marked as such in either Japanese or English, and this model was not marked as such in either language.


----------



## aalin13

huangcjz said:


> The ones this year are also said to be made out of a new, special alloy that's meant to be better than both 316L and 904L stainless steel.


New alloy? Still in Stainless Steel though? A titanium would be amazing actually, perfect for such a large diver.


----------



## taurnilf

The SBDC101 doesn't have a chapter ring, does it?


----------



## huangcjz

aalin13 said:


> New alloy? Still in Stainless Steel though? A titanium would be amazing actually, perfect for such a large diver.


Yes, sorry, I should've been more specific - it is stainless steel. It's meant to have high corrosion resistance and high magnetic resistance, more corrosion resistance than 904L stainless steel, but be whiter/brighter/shinier than 316L.



taurnilf said:


> The SBDC101 doesn't have a chapter ring, does it?


No, it doesn't look like it has.


----------



## taurnilf

huangcjz said:


> Yes, sorry, I should've been more specific - it is stainless steel. It's meant to have high corrosion resistance and high magnetic resistance, more corrosion resistance than 904L stainless steel, but be whiter/brighter/shinier than 316L.
> 
> No, it doesn't look like it has.


Also looks smaller than the SPB051. Could this finally be a 40mm diver? Fingers crossed.


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

taurnilf said:


> Also looks smaller than the SPB051. Could this finally be a 40mm diver? Fingers crossed.


you can figure out the rough size by measuring the distance between the hands eye and the date, and compare that to other 4r36 models


----------



## krayzie

huangcjz said:


> The ones this year are also said to be made out of a new, special alloy that's meant to be better than both 316L and 904L stainless steel.


I used to wonder why watchmakers don't use the super stainless steel stuff for casings like they use in knife blades i.e. ZDP-189 or H1. I guess we are about to find out. Kinda exciting actually.


----------



## Rankiryu

SBDC101 130,000yen
Other brown dial model, blue dial limited model, 6105 modern version will be released.


----------



## Rankiryu

6105 modern version is 42.5mm.


----------



## v1triol

Rankiryu said:


> 6105 modern version is 42.5mm.


Do you know is it costly modern re-issuse or affordable watch?


----------



## huangcjz

v1triol said:


> Do you know is it costly modern re-issuse or affordable watch?


I imagine it should be around $1,000 USD, like with the 6RMAS and MM200.


----------



## Seikogi

krayzie said:


> I used to wonder why watchmakers don't use the super stainless steel stuff for casings like they use in knife blades i.e. ZDP-189 or H1. I guess we are about to find out. Kinda exciting actually.


ZDP-189 has inferior stain resistance and is vulnerable to food acids, H1 could be interesting. 
They could also go crazy and use Vanax37/Superclean at 60 HRC. HT is complex and sensitive to de-nitriding so I'd think it would be super expensive.

Imo titanium makes most sense for a diver.


----------



## huangcjz

Seikogi said:


> ZDP-189 has inferior stain resistance and is vulnerable to food acids, H1 could be interesting.
> They could also go crazy and use Vanax37/Superclean at 60 HRC. HT is complex and sensitive to de-nitriding so I'd think it would be super expensive.
> 
> Imo titanium makes most sense for a diver.


The new watches are said to be $6,000 USD each, so quite a bit more than the existing SLA017/SLA025/Tuna Can, so they have room for materials costs.


----------



## Cobia

Rankiryu said:


> 6105 modern version is 42.5mm.


Was hoping for 44 but that 42.5 will make plenty of peeps happy, probably a good size choice from seiko.


----------



## abkdt41

huangcjz said:


> Very 1990s - I wasn't expecting these! Not my thing personally, but I know that some people really love the original Age of Discovery watches, and will love these new ones, too. These watches are in a style that Seiko haven't done for a while. They look better in real life in the video than in the press images. It's nice to see World Time watches from Seiko, too - I hope we'll see some more. Here's the fourth model, the SPL062 - image from Seiko USA's web-site, I think this fourth model's exclusive to being sold directly by Seiko themselves:


Oh man that looks superb

The lugs are so unique

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rankiryu

v1triol said:


> Do you know is it costly modern re-issuse or affordable watch?


6105 modern version,
120,000yen Silicon belt
140,000yen Bracelet

July release.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Rankiryu said:


> 6105 modern version,
> 120,000yen Silicon belt
> 140,000yen Bracelet
> 
> July release.


It'd be nice if there were photos but I know it will look nice

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

Cowboy Bebop said:


> It'd be nice if there were photos but I know it will look nice


You don't know that, not by a longshot.

I'm holding my breath for this. I've been waiting for this since 2016. We'll see if I buy it, even if they nail it. I already own too many watches. 10000:-?! *****, prolly gonna have to say no to this one


----------



## messyGarage

Really good news for the modern 6105, also like the sbdc101.

But which one of the 6105 will be reissued? 8110 or 8000?
I have a feeling that will be an 8000 (slim, symmetrical case) release, due to the leaked case size.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

messyGarage said:


> Really good news for the modern 6105, also like the sbdc101.
> 
> But which one of the 6105 will be reissued? 8110 or 8000?
> I have a feeling that will be an 8000 (slim, symmetrical case) release, due to the leaked case size.


I'm pretty certain it's the 8000 model because the willard reissue was 44mm and this one seems to be the smaller version of it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJubs

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I'm pretty certain it's the 8000 model because the willard reissue was 44mm and this one seems to be the smaller version of it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That would make a lot of people happy (myself included) if they're using the 8000 model as the reference.


----------



## konners

TheJubs said:


> Cowboy Bebop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty certain it's the 8000 model because the willard reissue was 44mm and this one seems to be the smaller version of it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That would make a lot of people happy (myself included) if they're using the 8000 model as the reference.
Click to expand...

All speculation at this point, but given that Seiko have released a more budget-friendly version of the last three limited edition recreations of historic models, it would be more likely to be a 8110, not an 8000. But I wish they'll prove me wrong!


----------



## 5959HH

I wonder which LE will follow the SLA033 in 2020? Unfortunately I missed out on the SLA017.


----------



## huangcjz

5959HH said:


> I wonder which LE will follow the SLA033 in 2020? Unfortunately I missed out on the SLA017.


It's already known - there will be new versions of the SLA017, SLA025/SBEX007 (called the SBEX011), and Tuna Can, made out of a new stainless steel alloy that's said to be highly magnetic resistant and more corrosion-resistant than 904L, and shinier than 316L, with dark blue dials and straps, and they will cost about $6,000 USD each. The Tuna Can will have a black case, I believe. Here's the leaked image of the SBEX011: https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=14845747&d=1580986367


----------



## aalin13

huangcjz said:


> It's already known - there will be new versions of the SLA017, SLA025/SBEX007 (called the SBEX011), and Tuna Can, made out of a new stainless steel alloy that's said to be highly magnetic resistant and more corrosion-resistant than 904L, and shinier than 316L, with dark blue dials and straps, and they will cost about $6,000 USD each. The Tuna Can will have a black case, I believe. Here's the leaked image of the SBEX011: https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=14845747&d=1580986367


This is the first time I've read of a new tuna. How is this different to the emperor tuna?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

aalin13 said:


> This is the first time I've read of a new tuna. How is this different to the emperor tuna?


The new stainless steel alloy used for the case, and the dark blue dial and strap.


----------



## LCPD43057

Some translated info on SBDC101 from a Jap forum dunno if it's a reliable source tho
Ref: https://bbs.kakaku.com/bbs/K0000955411/SortID=23227530/


----------



## Toonces

That SBEX011 for $1000 (or less) is a must-buy, no brainer!


----------



## 5959HH

Would really be nice to see Seiko come out with a diver with a turtle case or SPB case with an 8L35 movement, sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel in the $3500 to $4000 range. I really like my SPB087 but wish it had the more accurate 8L35 instead of a far less accurate 6R15.


----------



## Everdying

LCPD43057 said:


> View attachment 14891777
> 
> 
> Some translated info on SBDC101 from a Jap forum dunno if it's a reliable source tho
> Ref: https://bbs.kakaku.com/bbs/K0000955411/SortID=23227530/


core shops, would mean its a limited production model?


----------



## aalin13

huangcjz said:


> The new stainless steel alloy used for the case, and the dark blue dial and strap.


Interesting, do you know what movement? And if it will have the classic tuna hands? Been thinking about re-buying a SBDX011, so this greatly interests me.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying

i'm just curious on 'stainless steel alloy', as steel is already an alloy...
unless this 'alloy' is more of a titanium replacement...kinda like what oakley has with their c-5 alloy.


----------



## LCPD43057

Like authorized dealer in store only? Just guessing


----------



## krayzie

5959HH said:


> Would really be nice to see Seiko come out with a diver with a turtle case or SPB case with an 8L35 movement, sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel in the $3500 to $4000 range. I really like my SPB087 but wish it had the more accurate 8L35 instead of a far less accurate 6R15.


I thought the Uemura Diver is already considered to be a turtle case.

That SKX007 re-creation will come in due time for $4000.


----------



## krayzie

Everdying said:


> i'm just curious on 'stainless steel alloy', as steel is already an alloy...
> unless this 'alloy' is more of a titanium replacement...kinda like what oakley has with their c-5 alloy.


Nah I think it'll just be a super stainless steel like what they use in limited run knife blades.

Ikuo Tokunaga believed titanium and ceramic are the best materials for a diver's watch up until at least recently, hence the big Tunas (their real flagship models).

This 300m hi-beat re-creation is just done to milk collector money and nothing more (coming from an SLA033 owner here). Good to see they are trying something new here to up the SLA025. If I didn't already have a SBDX001 I would be quite interested actually.

And of cuz the flagship Oakley sunglasses were their X-Metal titanium frames made in that old Nevada golf club factory, the C-Six was just done for collectors but I digress lol!


----------



## dt75

Arclite said:


> I don't understand why the Spork wasn't more popular. For me it hits all the buttons. The diver/aviator mix in a case with a bracelet that's unique hits all my buttons. The 21mm mugs are a bit odd for wearing it with other straps, but that's easy to get over.


It's very popular because they're rare. Maybe because Seiko didn't keep pumping them out like SKXs so they end up being another "been there got the tshirt" watch.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## flame2000

Everdying said:


> core shops, would mean its a limited production model?


I hope it's not another limited editions. Sick and tired of Seiko's endless limited edition.


----------



## krayzie

What are core shops anyway? Yodabashi and Bic Camera? lol!

Or by core shops they mean the three shops that Seiko owns in Ginza with their ridiculous mark up.


----------



## Tickstart

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I'm pretty certain it's the 8000 model because the willard reissue was 44mm and this one seems to be the smaller version of it.


I knew they'd mess it up. Well, saves me some money.


----------



## Tickstart

Toonces said:


> That SBEX011 for $1000 (or less) is a must-buy, no brainer!


Um, I think you're confused. $10000, is more like it.


----------



## huangcjz

messyGarage said:


> Really good news for the modern 6105, also like the sbdc101. But which one of the 6105 will be reissued? 8110 or 8000? I have a feeling that will be an 8000 (slim, symmetrical case) release, due to the leaked case size.


I doubt they'd do a more affordable model before the more expensive one. They were already having trouble selling the SLA025. I think it'll be an -8110/9.



Toonces said:


> That SBEX011 for $1000 (or less) is a must-buy, no brainer!












I think you're getting a bit confused. The SBEX011 is the large image top centre, and is the new version of the SBEX007, which is the Japanese model number for the SLA025 6159 modern re-interpretation from 2018. As you can see from the dial, it's got 300 m water resistance. Seiko haven't released an automatic 300 m diver's watch for less than $1,000 USD for decades. The "E" in the SB*E*X model code prefix tells you that it's got a 8L55 36,000 vph Hi-Beat movement (whereas the D in the SBDX model code prefix means a 8L35 28,8000 vph movement) - there's no way that it would be $1,000 USD or less. The SLA025/SBEX007 is $5,500 USD, and the SBEX011 is said to be $6,000 USD - it has the new type of stainless steel, and silver hour markers and hands instead of gold, and a dark grey-blue dial and strap, and there will be 1,100 pieces vs. the 1,500 pieces there were for the SLA025/SBEX007.

The watch which will cost 130,000 JPY = ~$1,165 USD excluding tax is the SBDC101, which is the one that's bottom left in the image, which will have a standard 6R35 movement.



Everdying said:


> core shops, would mean its a limited production model?





flame2000 said:


> I hope it's not another limited editions. Sick and tired of Seiko's endless limited edition.


No, Seiko Core Shops are some special kind of Seiko Authorised Dealers in Japan, though I don't know exactly what the definition is. So the model is not limited in _production_ number, but in what retailers it is _distributed_ to. I don't think there's much that can be inferred from this about what retailers it will be distributed to internationally, though.



aalin13 said:


> Interesting, do you know what movement? And if it will have the classic tuna hands?


I don't know anything else. Since we don't have the model number, we can't yet tell the movement. It would be nice if they put an 8L55 in it to make it 36,000 vph like the original 6159B, but since they haven't done it before as far as I'm aware, and the SBDX011 has an 8L35, it's probably best not to get your hopes up too high. They did eventually do it with the SLA025 where the MM300 SBDX001/SBDX017 doesn't have it, though.



Everdying said:


> i'm just curious on 'stainless steel alloy', as steel is already an alloy...
> unless this 'alloy' is more of a titanium replacement...kinda like what oakley has with their c-5 alloy.


I'm sorry, I wasn't precise enough with my language before, as I'm not into metallurgy or tool watches (or even tools in general), I was just trying to parse the translation - I didn't know about the distinction you're making. Here is the original source - I've only seen the screenshot of the Google translation, I don't have the original (presumably Japanese) source text:










It just says SS for stainless steel (SUS stands for stainless steel too I guess).

1965 1st diver is the 62MAS, hence the 55th anniversary. 1975 Tuna is self-explanatory.


----------



## mleok

Godfather111 said:


> Would love to see more information on the SBDC101. Haven't looked forward to a new model as much as I have this one.
> 
> View attachment 14888847
> 
> 
> I hope this will be in the sub-$1,000 mark and not a limited edition.
> 
> But somehow I think Seiko's going to disappoint on both counts.


Interesting, the hands definitely improves the 62MAS vibe, basically what the SBDC051 should have been, except that they didn't want to canibalize the sales of the SLA017. Except for the triangle on the bezel, it's pretty faithful to the aesthetic of the 62MAS.


----------



## Joll71

Hard to make head or tails of that translated text, but do I take it the SBDC101 is going to have a new tropic strap option?


----------



## huangcjz

Joll71 said:


> Hard to make head or tails of that translated text, but do I take it the SBDC101 is going to have a new tropic strap option?


No, it doesn't relate to the SBDC101 - it relates to a new watch like the SLA017, but which will have a case made out of the new type of stainless steel and a dark blue dial, and a dark blue Tropic strap, like the SBEX011 is to the SBEX007/SLA025.


----------



## mleok

krayzie said:


> This 300m hi-beat re-creation is *just done to milk collector money and nothing more* (coming from an SLA033 owner here).


That seems like Seiko and Grand Seiko's current corporate strategy.


----------



## mleok

Everdying said:


> core shops, would mean its a limited production model?


Maybe it's like a boutique exclusive?


----------



## Joll71

huangcjz said:


> No, it doesn't relate to the SBDC101 - it relates to a new watch like the SLA017, but which will have a case made out of the new type of stainless steel and a dark blue dial, and a dark blue Tropic strap, like the SBEX011 is to the SBEX007/SLA025.


Right, gotcha. Seems to be lots of new divers coming out: a new, as-yet unseen version of the SLA017, and its cheaper 6R35 variant, the SBDC101, rumoured to be 40.5mm; a new version of the SLA025, the SBEX011; a new unseen tuna; and a new unseen 6105, the cheaper variant of the SLA033, not known if 8000 or 8110, rumoured 42.5mm width.


----------



## krayzie

mleok said:


> That seems like Seiko and Grand Seiko's current corporate strategy.


Crazy to think my SBDX031/SLA033 cost me more money than my SBGR001 even adjusted for inflation a decade after I bought it then new.

This decision was made by Hattori and Co. back in 2001 when they formed Seiko Watch Corporation.

Just not liking their general direction they have decided by walking down this path.


----------



## huangcjz

Joll71 said:


> Right, gotcha. Seems to be lots of new divers coming out: a new, as-yet unseen version of the SLA017, and its cheaper 6R35 variant, the SBDC101, rumoured to be 40.5mm; a new version of the SLA025, the SBEX011; a new unseen tuna; and a new unseen 6105, the cheaper variant of the SLA033, not known if 8000 or 8110, rumoured 42.5mm width.


There will be a brown dial version of the SBDC101 (I guess brown is a Seiko thing recently - they had a brown enamel-dialled watch recently too) and black and green-dial versions of the 6105 modern re-interpretation too, split between 1 on silicone strap and one with stainless steel bracelet, as usual. There's also the blue JDM-only Sumo coming this year, and it seems like there might be a blue dial Limited Edition version of the SBDC101 too?

They release lots of divers' watches every year. Last year, they had the SLA033, 2 PROSPEX LX divers' watches (1 standard, 1 Black Series), and for JDM-only, they had 2 Gundam Tuna Cans at the high end, and lower than that, they had 2 3rd-gen Sumos, 3 4th-gen Monsters (2 global, 1 colour variant just in selected markets), 3 Solar Arnie modern re-interpretations (again, 2 global, 1 colour variant just in selected markets), and 2 or 3 Save The Ocean watches, and that was just at Baselworld, and I think the blue MM300 was later on in the year. In 2018, they had the SLA025, 2 Tuna Cans, the green MM300, (and the black MM300 later on in the year) (or was that last year?), 3 Save The Ocean watches, the 2 MM200s, etc. at Baselworld.


----------



## Toonces

Thanks for the clarification.

The SBDC101 is a nice watch as well, but...well I figured I must have misses something as $1000 seemed like an awfully good bargain for the SBEX version.


----------



## Tickstart

What if.... We break into SEIKO and just steal their watches instead? I'm getting tired of having to pay for everything all the time know'm say'n.


----------



## 5959HH

So what's Seiko introducing with an 8L35 or 8L55 movement in 2020? I'm old and can't keep up with all of these numerical designations that Seiko uses.


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

Seiko seems to have completely forgotten about the sub 40mm diver market, is the small wristed folk doomed to the skx013 for another decade?


----------



## huangcjz

5959HH said:


> So what's Seiko introducing with an 8L35 or 8L55 movement in 2020? I'm old and can't keep up with all of these numerical designations that Seiko uses.


There are 3 that we know of:

1. A new version of the SLA017 (62MAS first divers' watch from 1965 modern re-interpretation from 2017), but with a dark blue "blue-grey" dial and dark blue "blue-grey" Tropic strap. Hence the Seiko Divers' 55th anniversary branding seen on the leaked catalogue image.

2. A new version of the SLA025 (international model number)/SBEX007 (Japanese model number) (6159 300 m professional divers' watch modern re-interpretation from 2018), but with a dark blue "blue-grey" dial with silver markers, hands, and bezel insert printing, and dark blue "blue-grey" strap. The Japanese model number for this will be the SBEX011, as the leaked catalogue image shows.

3. A new version of the Tuna Can from 1975 modern re-interpretation, but with a dark blue "blue-grey" dial.

The Tuna Can will have a black case. All 3 of these are said to use a case made out of a new type of stainless steel that's said to be more corrosion-resistant than the 904L stainless steel that Rolex use, highly magnetic-resistant, and whiter/shinier than 316L stainless steel. There will be 1,100 pieces of each of these, and they're rumoured to cost $6,000 USD each.


----------



## huangcjz

Here is an image of the case-back of one of the Japan Collection 2020 Limited Edition blue dial 200 m divers' watches with a 6L35 movement:









I'm not sure if it's the blue-dialled 3rd-gen Sumo that a catalogue image has already leaked of, or the rumoured blue dial version of the SBDC101 62MAS modern re-interpretation.

On a side note:

1. Apparently, "Seiko's quality control has stopped shipping the SARX069/071/073 & SPB1XXJ1 [these are the Crown chronograph 6R35 modern re-interpretations] to dealers. For example, Wako had 9 watches, and no more for now." They have been delayed from now until the middle to the end of March.

2. Apparently the SEIKO 5 SPORTS Brian May Red Special watch is selling well in the U.S.A. - apparently, one of the Seiko Boutiques in the U.S.A. has been getting lots of enquiries about it and orders for it.


----------



## 5959HH

huangcjz said:


> There are 3 that we know of:
> 
> 1. A new version of the SLA017 (62MAS first divers' watch from 1965 modern re-interpretation from 2017), but with a dark blue "blue-grey" dial and dark blue "blue-grey" Tropic strap. Hence the Seiko Divers' 55th anniversary branding seen on the leaked catalogue image.
> 
> 2. A new version of the SLA025 (international model number)/SBEX007 (Japanese model number) (6159 300 m professional divers' watch modern re-interpretation from 2018), but with a dark blue "blue-grey" dial with silver markers, hands, and bezel insert printing, and dark blue "blue-grey" strap. The Japanese model number for this will be the SBEX011, as the leaked catalogue image shows.
> 
> 3. A new version of the Tuna Can from 1975 modern re-interpretation, but with a dark blue "blue-grey" dial.
> 
> The Tuna Can will have a black case. All 3 of these are said to use a case made out of a new type of stainless steel that's said to be more corrosion-resistant than the 904L stainless steel that Rolex use, highly magnetic-resistant, and whiter/shinier than 316L stainless steel. There will be 1,100 pieces of each of these, and they're rumoured to cost $6,000 USD each.


Thanks for the information. Since I missed out on the SLA017 I'm especially interested in another iteration of that model, especially if it has the 8L35 movement. Are you aware of a specific model number, or has it even been announced?


----------



## huangcjz

5959HH said:


> Thanks for the information. Since I missed out on the SLA017 I'm especially interested in another iteration of that model, especially if it has the 8L35 movement. Are you aware of a specific model number, or has it even been announced?


No, the model number's not known yet - these are leaks. Announcement will probably come somewhere between the 4th and the end of March. Since some of the other models (not these ones) shown in the leaked catalogue will become available in June and July, the announcement must come before June.


----------



## krayzie

huangcjz said:


> There are 3 that we know of:
> 
> 1. A new version of the SLA017 (62MAS first divers' watch from 1965 modern re-interpretation from 2017), but with a dark blue "blue-grey" dial and dark blue "blue-grey" Tropic strap. Hence the Seiko Divers' 55th anniversary branding seen on the leaked catalogue image.
> 
> 2. A new version of the SLA025 (international model number)/SBEX007 (Japanese model number) (6159 300 m professional divers' watch modern re-interpretation from 2018), but with a dark blue "blue-grey" dial with silver markers, hands, and bezel insert printing, and dark blue "blue-grey" strap. The Japanese model number for this will be the SBEX011, as the leaked catalogue image shows.
> 
> 3. A new version of the Tuna Can from 1975 modern re-interpretation, but with a dark blue "blue-grey" dial.
> 
> The Tuna Can will have a black case. All 3 of these are said to use a case made out of a new type of stainless steel that's said to be more corrosion-resistant than the 904L stainless steel that Rolex use, highly magnetic-resistant, and whiter/shinier than 316L stainless steel. There will be 1,100 pieces of each of these, and they're rumoured to cost $6,000 USD each.


So this Grandfather Tuna remake will be in stainless steel wouldn't it weigh a ton then?

The Emperor Tuna is already not lightweight by any means.

Very interesting can't wait to see this 55th anniversary trio.


----------



## huangcjz

krayzie said:


> So this Grandfather Tuna remake will be in stainless steel wouldn't it weigh a ton then?
> 
> The Emperor Tuna is not lightweight by any means.


I don't know about the different types of Tuna Cans, I don't really follow them. I don't know if all 3 will be made from the new stainless steel. What I know about the new material is what you see in that screenshot of the translation I posted, which also mentions the 62MAS and 1975 Tuna Can, but doesn't explicitly say that they're both made out of it - I just linked the two because the new stainless steel and the mention of the watches both appear in the same translation.


----------



## yankeexpress

2000 of these was not enough...



...hopefully they will fix the wretched bracelet end links and keep the size, the Big Crown and the polished inner bezel....plus make it unlimited. Unfortunately I don't see them making the price reasonable.


----------



## krayzie

huangcjz said:


> I don't know about the different types of Tuna Cans


Oh yea I think the Tuna will be in titanium with DLC like the current model. I can't see them using steel for such a big watch it'll be too heavy to wear. But the dial most likely will be just like the original from 1975.

I have a hunch that Nobuhiro Kosugi is now in charge of all these diver re-creation projects. They are the only models I'm even remotely interested in these days.

Seiko will have non-stop limited editions between now and the end of 2021 since next year is 140th Anniversary lol!


----------



## 5959HH

yankeexpress said:


> 2000 of these was not enough...
> 
> 
> 
> ...hopefully they will fix the wretched bracelet end links and keep the size, the Big Crown and the polished inner bezel....plus make it unlimited. Unfortunately I don't see them making the price reasonable.


Unfortunately the SLA017 is in very short supply and becoming increasingly scarce. Looks like you have a flat wrist as I do and also wear your watches on your arm. My bony wrist measures slightly under 7" but 6.5" where my watches are actually worn. Hopefully a 2020 version of the 62 mas, if introduced, will be similar to the SLA017, particularly with an 8L35. Sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel would also be great.


----------



## huangcjz

So, now that we know that the SBDC101 and the other colour variants are coming, what should we call them to distinguish them from the existing 6RMAS? I propose 70MAS, as a link back to the original calibres that the 6R family are based on, the 7000 series from 1969, hearking back to the time when Seiko used all numbers in their calibre numbers, and not a letter as the second digit, since the SBDC101 is closer to the original 62MAS than the 6RMAS. It also fits in with the original 62MAS' naming convention.


----------



## JacobC

huangcjz said:


> So, now that we know that the SBDC101 and the other colour variants are coming, what should we call them to distinguish them from the existing 6RMAS? I propose 70MAS, as a link back to the original calibres that the 6R family are based on, the 7000 series from 1969, hearking back to the time when Seiko used all numbers in their calibre numbers, and not a letter as the second digit, since the SBDC101 is closer to the original 62MAS than the 6RMAS. It also fits in with the original 62MAS' naming convention.


No Mas, Xmas?


----------



## huangcjz

JacobC said:


> No Mas, Xmas?


Well, it is still a MAS, as in being an auto*MA*tic *S*elf-dater (as in, it has a calendar function). That's how the 62MAS was originally named - calibre family 62 autoMAtic Self-dater = 62MAS. As for XMAS, I feel like it should have 2 parts before the MAS, in order to fit with the 62MAS naming convention. Since the bit before the MAS traditionally refers to the calibre number, people might think that XMAS means "10MAS", as in "ten-MAS". Also, it would be difficult to find search results for.

Thinking about it, perhaps 35MAS would be better, to have a more direct link to the 6R35 calibre. It turns out that there's already a mod called the 70MAS, as well as 61 and 31.


----------



## yonsson

Everdying said:


> core shops, would mean its a limited production model?


No, it probably means not all SEIKO ADd, meaning the stores that are allowed to sell the more exclusive Prospex models. So any good SEIKO AD.


----------



## Dopamina

Sbdc 101 specs? Are they known already?

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Dopamina said:


> Sbdc 101 specs? Are they known already?


Only inconsistent rumors so far.


----------



## Toshk

Dopamina said:


> Sbdc 101 specs? Are they known already?
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


40-41mm I reckon.


----------



## Msweat000

SARK015. This watch became a must own for me the moment I laid eyes on it. Unfortunately, it’s going to be a while lol. Do you think this watch goes up in value, stays pretty flat, or comes down over the next 3-5 years?


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

If the SBDC is less than 41mm, take my money now. 

And a 42mm 6105 reissue?

Man, Seiko is killin’ it right now. If the tradeoff for what they’re coming out with is higher prices and the Prospex X branding, then so be it. Totally worth it IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Msweat000 said:


> SARK015. This watch became a must own for me the moment I laid eyes on it. Unfortunately, it's going to be a while lol. Do you think this watch goes up in value, stays pretty flat, or comes down over the next 3-5 years?


Down, for sure.


----------



## Nayche

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> If the SBDC is less than 41mm, take my money now.
> 
> And a 42mm 6105 reissue?
> 
> Man, Seiko is killin' it right now. If the tradeoff for what they're coming out with is higher prices and the Prospex X branding, then so be it. Totally worth it IMO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My thoughts exactly. If the SBDC101 is that size and real world pics look good I'll definitely be ordering one. Already looks like a future classic in my eyes.

And if the 6105 reissue looks good too I can see myself getting both.

Oris 65 and a beater 6309 will be good candidates to flog and replace within the collection.


----------



## Tickstart

I just bought FSOL's Dead Cities on CD for £15. So much enjoyment for so little money, you should try it. Forget these overpriced watches.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Tickstart said:


> I just bought FSOL's Dead Cities on CD for £15. So much enjoyment for so little money, you should try it. Forget these overpriced watches.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA to each their own


----------



## Tickstart

=D what. It's a bloody brilliant album, absolutely fantastic.


----------



## fillerbunny

Tickstart said:


> I just bought FSOL's Dead Cities on CD for £15. So much enjoyment for so little money, you should try it. Forget these overpriced watches.


How come you paid so much, did you look for a certain pressing?

Great album, though Lifeforms will always have that special place in my heart.


----------



## Rankiryu

SBDC101 is 40.5mm.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Msweat000 said:


> SARK015. This watch became a must own for me the moment I laid eyes on it. Unfortunately, it's going to be a while lol. Do you think this watch goes up in value, stays pretty flat, or comes down over the next 3-5 years?


Value appreciation capability is your major concern? Rather than own it, wear it, appreciate it... On the workmanship or the timepiece?


----------



## Tickstart

fillerbunny said:


> How come you paid so much, did you look for a certain pressing?
> 
> Great album, though Lifeforms will always have that special place in my heart.


Uh, nah I just wanted it so I bought it from their webstore. I have enough money to buy a CD without looking for the cheapest deal etc, and £5 of it was shipping. I donated to wikipedia the other day too! Don't know what's happening to me, I'm living beyond my means!
Have only listened to Lifeforms a couple times.. Haven't fallen in love with it but it's quite competent. Dead Cities is just so dark and out there though, so many The Orb vibes, and rumor has it Ulver's "Perdition City" is inspired by it, another pretty nice album.

Sorry for OT guys


----------



## Ed.YANG

Kinda surprised that nobody mentioned the Seiko Premier MoonPase 
that comes in some years interval since the introduction in the early 2010s...

Basel2019 sees the announcement of 2 new models, SRX015 and SRX017(in borrowed picture)








SRX017 Blue Black dial with Gold accent pointers









SRX015 White dial with navy(?) blue pointers

Hmmm... is it that the calibre 5D88 is to complex to operate? 
Or just that the Japanese design aesthetics is too boring to be a dress piece?
:-s​


----------



## yonsson

I’m very excited to see if y’all will buy the new upcoming GS since it’s what many have been asking for. Or if you will find something else not to like about it. When is the cancelled event? In 2 weeks? 3 weeks?


----------



## yonsson

Rankiryu said:


> SBDC101 is 40.5mm.


Non limited? Sapphire and 6R35?


----------



## Tickstart

I want a cheap, thin "classic" moonphase quartz watch SEIKO. You've done'em before, they look great!


----------



## Tanker G1

Ed.YANG said:


> Kinda surprised that nobody mentioned the Seiko Premier MoonPase
> that comes in some years interval since the introduction in the early 2010s...
> 
> Basel2019 sees the announcement of 2 new models, SRX015 and SRX017(in borrowed picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SRX017 Blue Black dial with Gold accent pointers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SRX015 White dial with navy(?) blue pointers
> 
> Hmmm... is it that the calibre 5D88 is to complex to operate?
> Or just that the Japanese design aesthetics is too boring to be a dress piece?
> :-s


Interesting. Didn't know Seiko was still making kinetic watches. Premier Series is sadly not included on Seiko's US website, not that it matters to someone who really wants one. Busy dials for sure, but very nice.


----------



## aalin13

yonsson said:


> I'm very excited to see if y'all will buy the new upcoming GS since it's what many have been asking for. Or if you will find something else not to like about it. When is the cancelled event? In 2 weeks? 3 weeks?


Is that a 40mm automatic diver with an upgraded tool free adjustable clasp?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Msweat000

Ed.YANG said:


> Msweat000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SARK015. This watch became a must own for me the moment I laid eyes on it. Unfortunately, it's going to be a while lol. Do you think this watch goes up in value, stays pretty flat, or comes down over the next 3-5 years?
> 
> 
> 
> Value appreciation capability is your major concern? Rather than own it, wear it, appreciate it... On the workmanship or the timepiece?
Click to expand...

I think you're missing the point. I love this watch but am realistic that it's pricey and there are others on my list that will come first. I'm asking what people thing will happen to the value of the watch between now and when I likely own one. It will be used then so appreciation and depreciation are a relevant topic.

The way my collection works is- rather than just spend the money on the expensive ones now, I buy less expensive ones that don't hurt the pocket book. Then I sell a couple/few and buy one at that combined value and up from there. I love and appreciate all of the watches I own and have definitely regretted selling some along the way. But the replacements always make me smile and some of them make me forget the regret.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Okie... My apologies for jumping into that conclusion. So u're the type who choose to possess and live together for a short period while keeping ur collection volume low, until the day u decide which to let go as it's relationship with u turned thinner and fader...


----------



## Msweat000

Ed.YANG said:


> Okie... My apologies for jumping into that conclusion. So u're the type who choose to possess and live together for a short period while keeping ur collection volume low, until the day u decide which to let go as it's relationship with u turned thinner and fader...


Haha! I guess yeah sort of. I also I guess it's party because I love watches at all price points but the ones I have most coveted I would prefer to work my way up to. If bought a speedmaster today, my love for all of the watches I own would dwindle immediately, but this presage would definitely get some wrist time with a speedy sitting next to it. So I guess it's about balance. I have some watches from my precious price points and they don't get any love, though I do really like the watches. My Seiko 7002 & 5 Sport, and my Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor are beautiful watches in their own right. However, they can't compete with my Pogue, Seaforth, Torsten Nagengast Challenger and Seiko SBDC063.

No offense taken, I just do definitely love and appreciate a good watch for all of the right reasons.


----------



## konners

Rankiryu said:


> SBDC101 is 40.5mm.


There you go folks, as our friend here kindly puts it, a new Seiko Diver at 40.5mm.. 👍


----------



## TheJubs

huangcjz said:


> There are 3 that we know of:
> 
> 1. A new version of the SLA017 (62MAS first divers' watch from 1965 modern re-interpretation from 2017), but with a dark blue "blue-grey" dial and dark blue "blue-grey" Tropic strap. Hence the Seiko Divers' 55th anniversary branding seen on the leaked catalogue image.
> 
> 2. A new version of the SLA025 (international model number)/SBEX007 (Japanese model number) (6159 300 m professional divers' watch modern re-interpretation from 2018), but with a dark blue "blue-grey" dial with silver markers, hands, and bezel insert printing, and dark blue "blue-grey" strap. The Japanese model number for this will be the SBEX011, as the leaked catalogue image shows.
> 
> 3. A new version of the Tuna Can from 1975 modern re-interpretation, but with a dark blue "blue-grey" dial.
> 
> The Tuna Can will have a black case. All 3 of these are said to use a case made out of a new type of stainless steel that's said to be more corrosion-resistant than the 904L stainless steel that Rolex use, highly magnetic-resistant, and whiter/shinier than 316L stainless steel. There will be 1,100 pieces of each of these, and they're rumoured to cost $6,000 USD each.


So these new versions of the sla025 and 017 are not pvd-coated / black like previously rumored?



yonsson said:


> I'm very excited to see if y'all will buy the new upcoming GS since it's what many have been asking for. Or if you will find something else not to like about it. When is the cancelled event? In 2 weeks? 3 weeks?


If this new GS is truly what everyone has been begging for, then yes, I'll be first in line for one.


----------



## smkader

Rankiryu said:


> SBDC101 is 40.5mm.


I love the look of this one, and around 40mm is what I've been hoping for. I hope they keep the slim midcase of the 62mas (not holding my breath for Seiko to make a slim diver ever in my lifetime). Might have to set aside funds now.


----------



## josayeee

Took you long enough Seiko to put out a decent size diver at a decent price point.


----------



## yonsson

aalin13 said:


> Is that a 40mm automatic diver with an upgraded tool free adjustable clasp?


I didn't say "all have been asking for", I said "many have been asking for". ;-) But better start saving your money fast if you are a GS fan and if 40mm is your size.


----------



## natrmrz

yonsson said:


> I didn't say "all have been asking for", I said "many have been asking for". ;-) But better start saving your money fast if you are a GS fan and if 40mm is your size.


Oooooooo mannnnnnnn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrippens

Good news for fans of that limited edition TicTac collaboration from late 2019. Seems like the grey sunburst dial SZSB007 is being re-stocked by TicTac on March 6th for 52,800 Yen.

https://www.neuve-a.net/TiCTAC/shop/g/g2700001824978/

AND, on March 6th TicTac is also dropping a new colorway with a greenish-blue dial SZSB021, possibly sunburst, accented with a yellow seconds hand for the same price. That's $475 before taxes as of today's exchange.

https://www.neuve-a.net/TiCTAC/shop/g/g2700001911609/

If you have a connect in Japan, this is a 2nd chance to score one, but If the prior release was any indication, they'll likely sell out very quickly. Still, this could also mean that a re-stock of the SZSB006 or even more colors are coming down the pipeline.


----------



## sabay

[QUOTE = yonsson; 51075855] Я не сказал «все просили», я сказал «многие просили». ;-)Но лучше начните экономить свои деньги быстро, если вы фанат GS и если ваш размер равен 40 мм. [/ QUOTE]
When is the presentation ??


----------



## yonsson

sabay said:


> When is the presentation ??


It was supposed to be 4-5/3 but it's canceled. Hopefully they will make a proper video pres release anyway.


----------



## ahonobaka

yonsson said:


> I didn't say "all have been asking for", I said "many have been asking for". ;-) But better start saving your money fast if you are a GS fan and if 40mm is your size.


So...what do you know?


----------



## krayzie

sabay said:


> When is the presentation ??


Coronavirus they had to cancel. We'll be lucky they even have watches out this year due to foreseeable supply chain and logistical issues with just about everything everywhere.


----------



## yokied

yonsson said:


> I didn't say "all have been asking for", I said "many have been asking for". ;-) But better start saving your money fast if you are a GS fan and if 40mm is your size.


You know there's only one thing worse than not getting a decent mid-sized Seiko diver (or compact by their standards)... and that's playing with us, as you can see from some of the responses like below...



ahonobaka said:


> So...what do you know?





aalin13 said:


> Is that a 40mm automatic diver with an upgraded tool free adjustable clasp?





krayzie said:


> Coronavirus they had to cancel. We'll be lucky they even have watches out this year due to foreseeable supply chain and logistical issues with just about everything everywhere.


Seiko make everything in-house, especially GS, so I'm thinking they might be one company whose production won't be disrupted too much. They might hold things back and use production as an excuse because sales are tanking, but I'd be surprised if they're struggling to produce.


----------



## ahonobaka

yokied said:


> You know there's only one thing worse than not getting a decent mid-sized Seiko diver (or compact by their standards)... and that's playing with us, as you can see from some of the responses like below...
> 
> 
> 
> ahonobaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...what do you know?
Click to expand...

Owned 3 GS divers among other models. Sold them all and bought a Sub due to size issues.

Would love a GS back in the stable but honestly I've given up waiting on said diver! Still, excited for the releases this year...


----------



## v1triol

C'on folks, this thread really needs some leaked pics..


----------



## Cobia

v1triol said:


> C'on folks, this thread really needs some leaked pics..


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14902005


Lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## aks12r

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14902005


made me laugh out loud at work :-!


----------



## konners

Cobia said:


> v1triol said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'on folks, this thread really needs some leaked pics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14902005
Click to expand...

Hahahha! love it 👍


----------



## krayzie

yokied said:


> Seiko make everything in-house, especially GS, so I'm thinking they might be one company whose production won't be disrupted too much. They might hold things back and use production as an excuse because sales are tanking, but I'd be surprised if they're struggling to produce.


Except for the GS case lol!

Their supplier Hayashi Seiki Seizo also makes the case for this 60,000yen watch with Sallaz (aka. Zaratsu) polishing.

Automatic | KNOT????? / ????MADE IN JAPAN ???????

I hope everything goes well for Seiko.


----------



## krayzie

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14902005


that pic was from Baselworld 2018


----------



## johnMcKlane

krayzie said:


> Except for the GS case lol!
> 
> Their supplier Hayashi Seiki Seizo also makes the case for this 60,000yen watch with Sallaz (aka. Zaratsu) polishing.
> 
> Automatic | KNOT????? / ????MADE IN JAPAN ???????
> 
> I hope everything goes well for Seiko.


Really? Any sources about that ?


----------



## Cobia

krayzie said:


> that pic was from Baselworld 2018


Who created it? more information please bro.


----------



## v1triol

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14902005


You have my attention mate. What if I tell you this thread needs more side-boobs?


----------



## Cobia

v1triol said:


> You have my attention mate. What if I tell you this thread needs more side-boobs?


----------



## yonsson

johnMcKlane said:


> Really? Any sources about that ?


HAYASHI SEIKI SEIZO Co.,
They have been a partner of SEIKO since the 60s when SEIKO started using Zaratsu. They make the mechanical GS cases. They also make cases for Casio Oceanus and some of the SEIKO Prospex cases. I cried for three days when I found out so now I try not to think about it. But as I said, they have a very close relationship with SEIKO. You can see pics of the sbgh269 and other new cases on their website.


----------



## v1triol

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14904017


No wonder people are leaving the brand then :d


----------



## Cobia

v1triol said:


> No wonder people are leaving the brand then :d
> 
> View attachment 14904071


LOL, i was just making sure i stayed within the rules.


----------



## johnMcKlane

yonsson said:


> HAYASHI SEIKI SEIZO Co.,
> They have been a partner of SEIKO since the 60s when SEIKO started using Zaratsu. They make the mechanical GS cases. They also make cases for Casio Oceanus and some of the SEIKO Prospex cases. I cried for three days when I found out so now I try not to think about it. But as I said, they have a very close relationship with SEIKO. You can see pics of the sbgh269 and other new cases on their website.


It's own by Seiko?


----------



## johnMcKlane

johnMcKlane said:


> It's own by Seiko?


I think it is !

https://www.sii.co.jp/en/news/release/2002/05/07/10403/


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> HAYASHI SEIKI SEIZO Co.,
> They have been a partner of SEIKO since the 60s


Example of Seiko and Casio watch cases here:

http://www.hayashiseiki.co.jp/metal/watch.html






Actually since the 20s according to their website.

http://www.hayashiseiki.co.jp/company/history.html









I have one GS (stainless steel) and four Prospex (stainless steel and titanium) and they all say 'Japan A' on the back, I presume they are all made by Hayashi Seiki Seizo.

BTW the ceramic part (i.e. Tuna shroud) was developed with Kyocera (Kyoto Ceramic).

Ah yeaaaaa...









You know my Casio G-Shock stainless steel metal square looks pretty zaratsu to me lol!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

v1triol said:


> No wonder people are leaving the brand then :d
> 
> View attachment 14904071


If you posted this yesterday I would have screamed TITS...I mean Tuesday Is Terrific Sweetie 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ocieb

i'm itching for some news!


----------



## Toshk

Being told Tuna LE will be 8L automatic.


----------



## yonsson

krayzie said:


> You know my Casio G-Shock stainless steel metal square looks pretty zaratsu to me lol!


Absolutely not. I also own one of those and that's absolutely not Zaratsu polished. 
But good for you. If you can't tell the difference, then no need to pay 10 times more for a MRG or GS.


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> Absolutely not. I also own one of those and that's absolutely not Zaratsu polished.
> But good for you. If you can't tell the difference, then no need to pay 10 times more for a MRG or GS.


Well even adjusted for inflation I paid only 7 times more lol!

Okay the truth is I keep wiping the G-Shock down with jewlery cleaner wipes to the point it's so shinny I can't tell anymore lmao!

But Sallaz polish is Sallaz polish... Casio already mentioned the stainless steel B5000 isn't plated but polished.

Of cuz they have different grades of polish at the factory it was a tongue in cheek comment. The video even showed them using a microscope with that dremel.

I just ordered the new Ikuo Tokunaga's new Grand Seiko Evolution book from Mook off Amazon Japan last night (came out last month). Apparently it quotes both of his prior diver watch books.


----------



## txkill

What is this? Looks like a smaller case?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners

txkill said:


> What is this? Looks like a smaller case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Errr.. an SPB051??


----------



## Godfather111

txkill said:


> What is this? Looks like a smaller case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a regular 62mas reissue from couple of years back. It just appears small from that angle.

I have the green one (SBDC059), and it wears huge even when it's 'just' 43mm.


----------



## Godfather111

txkill said:


> What is this? Looks like a smaller case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a regular 62mas reissue from couple of years back. It just appears small from that angle.

I have the green one (SBDC059), and it wears huge even when it's 'just' 43mm.


----------



## txkill

Godfather111 said:


> It's a regular 62mas reissue from couple of years back. It just appears small from that angle.
> 
> I have the green one (SBDC059), and it wears huge even when it's 'just' 43mm.


Gotcha...I hadn't ever seen the gray dial of these and was shocked because I thought I had seen them all. So yea, I'm an idiot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8

If the new Seiko limited editions will have this new grade of hardened steel, will this likely mean they won’t need/have diashield. No diashield is an awesome plus. But a hardened steel case would also be near impossible to refinish. For those familiar, think of the tegimented Sinn U1 dive watch. The hardened steel on that watch cannot be refinished. Any opinions?


----------



## Godfather111

I would rather Seiko stick to the regular stainless steel. In my experience, Seiko's 316L is fine and resists scratches and dents quite well. Then they can pass on the savings to us buyers. A new 'alloy' and especially one that they purportedly spent R&D on just means it's going to be expensive for us.

Rolex's 904L is much promoted and marketed, but it scratches quite easily. My Submariners and DSSD have mystery scratches that I don't even remember where I scuffed them. 

Meanwhile, I've banged my Seiko divers hard on door frames and desks, but I can't find the damage anywhere.


----------



## Cobia

Godfather111 said:


> I would rather Seiko stick to the regular stainless steel. In my experience, Seiko's 316L is fine and resists scratches and dents quite well. Then they can pass on the savings to us buyers. A new 'alloy' and especially one that they purportedly spent R&D on just means it's going to be expensive for us.
> 
> Rolex's 904L is much promoted and marketed, but it scratches quite easily. My Submariners and DSSD have mystery scratches that I don't even remember where I scuffed them.
> 
> Meanwhile, I've banged my Seiko divers hard on door frames and desks, but I can't find the damage anywhere.


Totally agree, the 316L is fine and it has a nice warmth to look at, it ages well too.
If its going to jack the price up which it will, id be happy staying as it is.


----------



## Seikogi

Degr8n8 said:


> If the new Seiko limited editions will have this new grade of hardened steel, will this likely mean they won't need/have diashield. No diashield is an awesome plus. But a hardened steel case would also be near impossible to refinish. For those familiar, think of the tegimented Sinn U1 dive watch. The hardened steel on that watch cannot be refinished. Any opinions?


That's not true. I have 2 diamond plates and one diamond stone, pretty sure I can refinish any steel in the world. Its the surface finish on the Sinns that won't allow a finish through conventional abrasives.

That or the fact that only the surface is hardened and behind its soft steel, not sure if this applies to Sinn or Damasko.

As long as its brushed and polished surfaces most watchmakers should be fine refinishing the watch.


----------



## yonsson

Seikogi said:


> That's not true. I have 2 diamond plates and one diamond stone, pretty sure I can refinish any steel in the world. Its the surface finish on the Sinns that won't allow a finish through conventional abrasives.
> 
> That or the fact that only the surface is hardened and behind its soft steel, not sure if this applies to Sinn or Damasko.
> 
> As long as its brushed and polished surfaces most watchmakers should be fine refinishing the watch.


I think he is referring to fixing scratches yourself with a polishing cloth. Even with some titanium it's near impossible to do since it's so hard. Brushing is never a problem, it's getting the glare that's hard.

BUT, as pointed out, Diashield is impossible to polish so anything other than Diashield is an improvement to me.


----------



## yonsson

krayzie said:


> Well even adjusted for inflation I paid only 7 times more lol!
> 
> Okay the truth is I keep wiping the G-Shock down with jewlery cleaner wipes to the point it's so shinny I can't tell anymore lmao!
> 
> But Sallaz polish is Sallaz polish... Casio already mentioned the stainless steel B5000 isn't plated but polished.
> 
> Of cuz they have different grades of polish at the factory it was a tongue in cheek comment. The video even showed them using a microscope with that dremel.
> 
> I just ordered the new Ikuo Tokunaga's new Grand Seiko Evolution book from Mook off Amazon Japan last night (came out last month). Apparently it quotes both of his prior diver watch books.


You are referring to one chamfer on the bezel. That doesn't mean the complete watch has Zaratsu finish.
Zaratsu shines in combination with SEIKOs grammar of design. Zaratsu, or Sallaz, or what ever you'd like to call it needs the right design to be effective. Doing one chamfer isn't impressive to me since it offers no complexity and no benefiting effects.


----------



## Tickstart

Godfather111 said:


> It's a regular 62mas reissue from couple of years back.


It's been a couple years already? :'( time flies by so fast


----------



## Seikogi

yonsson said:


> You are referring to one chamfer on the bezel. That doesn't mean the complete watch has Zaratsu finish.
> Zaratsu shines in combination with SEIKOs grammar of design. Zaratsu, or Sallaz, or what ever you'd like to call it needs the right design to be effective. Doing one chamfer isn't impressive to me since it offers no complexity and no benefiting effects.


As far as I understand, all those names refer to perfect mirror polish achieved through that rotating plate polishing technique.

Agree on the GoD - design... I guess the 62GS (or 44-9k GS) must have been one of the biggest pitas to polish for the watchmakers. 
The original is even smaller and the surfaces are tiny and need to have perfect sharp angles between them. Truly amazing work.


----------



## huangcjz

Seikogi said:


> I guess the 62GS (or 44-9k GS) must have been one of the biggest pitas to polish for the watchmakers.  The original is even smaller and the surfaces are tiny and need to have perfect sharp angles between them. Truly amazing work.


There is actually a fair bit of variation between individual 62GSs - on some, the surfaces are thinner, whereas on others, they are wider. I have also shown photos of the variation between different individual 56GSs before. I went to a Grand Seiko event where I was lucky enough to see an NOS 45GS that one of the other guests was wearing - it was a bit of a mind-fick to see something that's 50 years old look brand new. He got yonsson's friend Nobuhiro Kosugi to sign the watch-strap (not the original one that came with the watch, just the one he was wearing it on) on it. I just got the standard card given to everyone there:









For more on Nobuhiro Kosugi: https://www.seiko-design.com/en/favorite/index.html

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/h...gow-with-grand-seiko-designer-nobuhiro-kosugi

https://www.watchgecko.com/an-exclu...ith-nobuhiro-kosugi-hodinkee-and-grand-seiko/


----------



## Seikogi

huangcjz said:


> There is actually a fair bit of variation between individual 62GSs - on some, the surfaces are thinner, whereas on others, they are wider. I have also shown photos of the variation between different individual 56GSs before. I went to a Grand Seiko event where I was lucky enough to see an NOS 45GS that one of the other guests was wearing - it was a bit of a mind-fick to see something that's 50 years old look brand new. He got yonsson's friend Nobuhiro Kosugi to sign the watch-strap (not the original one that came with the watch, just the one he was wearing it on) on it. I just got the standard card given to everyone there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more on Nobuhiro Kosugi: https://www.seiko-design.com/en/favorite/index.html
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/h...gow-with-grand-seiko-designer-nobuhiro-kosugi
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/an-exclu...ith-nobuhiro-kosugi-hodinkee-and-grand-seiko/


The 62GS is from 1966 and from what I have read (cant find it anymore on scwf) this was sort of pre mass production where many hand work steps where involved thus the case finish difference perhaps?

Here is a NOS plated GS case:





NOS state is like finding a unicorn though..


----------



## yonsson

Seikogi said:


> As far as I understand, all those names refer to perfect mirror polish achieved through that rotating plate polishing technique.


Kind of. The goal is to create a perfectly flat surface. They then buff them slightly. After that they "apply" the brushed surfaces (no rotations there).

Zaratsu is the "making flat surfaces" process.


----------



## huangcjz

Seikogi said:


> The 62GS is from 1966 and from what I have read (cant find it anymore on scwf) this was sort of pre mass production where many hand work steps where involved thus the case finish difference perhaps?
> 
> Here is a NOS plated GS case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOS state is like finding a unicorn though..


Yes, definitely the 62GS cases were hand-made, hence the variation. The 56GS movements were machine-made, but I have a feeling that their cases were still hand-made, given the variation that I have seen in them too:



huangcjz said:


> ... There was considerable variation even with the same model back then... An example of GS automatics, from my own collection - these are the same model/case reference, and I am quite satisfied that they have not been re-polished, given the sharpness of their case-lines. Their movements were made with the help of automation, but the cases I would assume were still hand-finished, as GS have always been AFAIK. The one on the left was cased in August 1971, and the one on the right was cased in November 1971, and both say "A" after "JAPAN" and "WATER RESISTANT" on their case-backs, so I would think that that means that the cases were made in the same factory as each other to the same design, with not that much time between them:
> View attachment 14097831
> 
> There's not much difference in the mid-cases that I can see, but there's a big difference in the bezel - you can see that the bottom surface of the bezel on the one on the right sticks up from the mid-case a lot more, and the top surface of the bezel is also a lot taller, and then there's a change to a third surface, which is at a far shallower angle, leaving very little of the crystal exposed and sticking up, whereas on the one on the left, there are only 2 surfaces, both of which are a lot shorter/shallower in height, and leaves a big chunk of crystal sticking up above it. Both watches look to be the same overall thickness, though I haven't actually measured them. The case-back on the one on the right looks to be a lot shallower as well, though it's hidden by my hand - it's basically the opposite of the bezels, with the one on the right being far shallower. Sorry about them not being exactly level with each other too, which is hard to do when holding them, but I hope the differences can be seen from my description. I was surprised by how different they are when comparing them side-by-side.
> 
> By the way, I laugh at all those people complaining about SEIKO's clasps now-a-days - let me tell you, I was really shocked by the original clasp on the original bracelet on the one on the right. I'm certain that it's original, based on other examples I've seen, and on the bracelet identification code stamped on the inside of the clasp. The bracelet itself is quite small/thin and flexible - I like that because it's comfortable, I don't like modern, large, heavy bracelets. The clasp, though, is made out of 2 very thin sheets of folded metal, and there's probably about 15 degrees of wobble on either side of the clasp due to the hinge when you try to close it! It wobbles about like a sheet of paper, so you can't close it sight-unseen, you have to look at it and make the effort to line it up properly before it'll close. It's far, far worse than even any modern SEIKO 5 bracelet (i.e. one on a watch with a 7S movement in it), even those with a folded clasp, from the last 20, if not 30 years, that I've ever seen... The video below shows it:







Yes, I dread to think what that NOS 45GS must have cost - I didn't ask.


----------



## nupicasso

Godfather111 said:


> I would rather Seiko stick to the regular stainless steel. In my experience, Seiko's 316L is fine and resists scratches and dents quite well. Then they can pass on the savings to us buyers. A new 'alloy' and especially one that they purportedly spent R&D on just means it's going to be expensive for us.
> 
> Rolex's 904L is much promoted and marketed, but it scratches quite easily. My Submariners and DSSD have mystery scratches that I don't even remember where I scuffed them.
> 
> Meanwhile, I've banged my Seiko divers hard on door frames and desks, but I can't find the damage anywhere.


Rolex 904 is more corrosion resistant. Not scratch resistant.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> Yes, definitely the 62GS cases were hand-made, hence the variation. The 56GS movements were machine-made, but I have a feeling that their cases were still hand-made, given the variation that I have seen in them too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I dread to think what that NOS 45GS must have cost - I didn't ask.


Hand made as opposed to what? Zaratsu finish requires skills, skills and techniques which are developed over decades. But it's not magic, there are swiss manufacturers that use the same principle. The difference between SEIKO and the rest is the level of complexity of the cases. If you look at a Tudor BB58, it has extremely sharp edges but the complexity of the case is low, therefore the finish is much easier to make.


----------



## Seikogi

yonsson said:


> Hand made as opposed to what? Zaratsu finish requires skills, skills and techniques which are developed over decades. But it's not magic, there are swiss manufacturers that use the same principle.


I think he was referring to the case making. It wasn't an automated CNC process.



yonsson said:


> If you look at a Tudor BB58, it has extremely sharp edges but the complexity of the case is low, therefore the finish is much easier to make.


That's why MR-G watches earn their price tag. That case is incredibly complex


----------



## Godfather111

Tickstart said:


> It's been a couple years already? :'( time flies by so fast


Actually, the SPB051, the 62mas reissue came out in 2017. So three years ago in fact.  Haha! Yes, tempus fugit!

https://monochrome-watches.com/seiko-prospex-diver-spb051-spb053-modern-reedition-62mas-baselworld-2017-price/


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> You are referring to one chamfer on the bezel. That doesn't mean the complete watch has Zaratsu finish.
> Zaratsu shines in combination with SEIKOs grammar of design. Zaratsu, or Sallaz, or what ever you'd like to call it needs the right design to be effective. Doing one chamfer isn't impressive to me since it offers no complexity and no benefiting effects.


Minase probably has an even more impressive Sallaz polishing job but their design seems ugly to me compare to Seiko.

I don't remember Zaratsu even being a selling point in the 90's with GS. I like their watches but I don't drink their koolaid. This Swiss like overmarketing after going international is making them uncool in my mind.


----------



## yonsson

All the GS Summit releases will be officially announced on Thursday next week. Hopefully I’ll get the info a day before so I can prepare a little post for you to sum up the news and post it for you as soon as everything is official.


----------



## ffnc1020

yonsson said:


> All the GS Summit releases will be officially announced on Thursday next week. Hopefully I'll get the info a day before so I can prepare a little post for you to sum up the news and post it for you as soon as everything is official.


Any chance of a small diver?


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> All the GS Summit releases will be officially announced on Thursday next week. Hopefully I'll get the info a day before so I can prepare a little post for you to sum up the news and post it for you as soon as everything is official.


You are the man Yonsson! Thanks.


----------



## Reyken

Oh my ..thank you yonsson..if it is true what you hinted a few pages before (like the 40mm crowd will be happy) and they DO bring out a small diver, and they do NOT mess it up (with a price tag 10k plus or the same old clasp or 16mm thickness or anything else "funny" ) then this could be it. very excited


----------



## yonsson

ffnc1020 said:


> Any chance of a small diver?


Thursday we will know. I don't have my hopes up. Feels like that's what we have been waiting for since 2010.


----------



## ocieb

yonsson said:


> Thursday we will know. I don't have my hopes up. Feels like that's what we have been waiting for since 2010.


for real. i love seiko but don't want a tank on my wrist all the time


----------



## ayhc

File this under "wishful thinking", but I'd love to see a Presage model that uses the 6R64 GMT movement...


----------



## yonsson

ayhc said:


> File this under "wishful thinking", but I'd love to see a Presage model that uses the 6R64 GMT movement...


It's kind of pointless to be guessing a week before the releases I guess, but I'm expecting new movements for both SEIKO and GS. If not, then they wouldn't have released the new 9F movement a month before the big releases.

Last year we got the 6L so a thinner 9S would make sense.


----------



## Toshk

Spring Drive with 5 days PR


----------



## CADirk

Toshk said:


> Spring Drive with 5 days PR


Or a 5R65 powered dive watch with a titanium SKX case and better finishing, sapphire, ceramic bezel insert, brushed titanium hands, you know, the whole lot.
You know, if we're going to make wishes...


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

CADirk said:


> Or a 5R65 powered dive watch with a titanium SKX case and better finishing, sapphire, ceramic bezel insert, brushed titanium hands, you know, the whole lot.
> You know, if we're going to make wishes...


gross dude


----------



## jazzy88

yonsson said:


> Last year we got the 6L so a thinner 9S would make sense.


Thinner 9S would open all kinds of doors for more classically proportioned watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

Dam this book is much thicker than I thought. No wonder it's 3600yen.

The diver's watch section in chapter 6 is the best I can't stop looking thru those pages. Every paragraph literally says "World's First" this and "World's First" that.

"The Black Face of The Deep Sea" - Grandfather Tuna World's First Titanium Cased Watch


----------



## yokied

CADirk said:


> Or a 5R65 powered dive watch with a titanium SKX case and better finishing, sapphire, ceramic bezel insert, brushed titanium hands, you know, the whole lot.
> You know, if we're going to make wishes...


This is what I don't understand about Seiko. EVERY other company that makes anything remotely luxurious understands what halo models are and what they do for a brand. Even GS use the concept. Take iconic case designs with history, reissue them with the best of what's available today.

Seiko has its iconic dive watches. They probably sell more dive watches than anything else. It's not like its a forgotten niche of the business. They also roll the dice in every conceivable direction EXCEPT this one...

Instead of taking turtle or SKX-style iconic cases and giving them the halo treatment, their idea is to put out ridiculous designs like the transoceans and other assorted monstrosities. I understand the MM300 and tuna have certain history too, but if they're given spring drive then it's time for the turtles and SKXes IMHO.


----------



## krayzie

yokied said:


> Instead of taking turtle or SKX-style iconic cases and giving them the halo treatment, their idea is to put out ridiculous designs like the transoceans and other assorted monstrosities. I understand the MM300 and tuna have certain history too, but if they're given spring drive then it's time for the turtles and SKXes IMHO.


If you understand Seiko's current business model (20 years in the making) then you will realize that they'll eventually get rid of the turtles and SKXes altogether if not already. They don't want to make products for the low end anymore, and wishes that in the future people would forget these products even existed.


----------



## Cobia

Just so much ignorant whinging from people with clearly zero concept of the brand and its history.
Another few for the ignore list.


----------



## Galaga

krayzie said:


> If you understand Seiko's current business model (20 years in the making) then you will realize that they'll eventually get rid of the turtles and SKXes altogether if not already. They don't want to make products for the low end anymore, and wishes that in the future people would forget these products even existed.


Can you please tell me when this 20 year plan started? Was it before or during the reissue of the Seiko turtle?

Was it before or during the recent introduction of the new 5KX?


----------



## Degr8n8

jazzy88 said:


> Thinner 9S would open all kinds of doors for more classically proportioned watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





krayzie said:


> If you understand Seiko's current business model (20 years in the making) then you will realize that they'll eventually get rid of the turtles and SKXes altogether if not already. They don't want to make products for the low end anymore, and wishes that in the future people would forget these products even existed.


So their plan is to move away from their iconic watches? In other words, they want to move away from the unique design elements and pieces that makes them so special as a brand? Are you saying that Seiko wants to move upmarket and be more like the other brands? Simply a 20 year plan to lose their brand identity and assimilate into them Western watch market? Well, I don't want to say it's true, but I get what you're saying. I will say however, history is keystone to brand success in the watch business. Every major brand plays on historical significance. As such, I don't see Seiko abandoning their iconic pieces, or at least their designs (regardless of price). For example, with the discontinuation of the SKX, the Seiko 5 was released using the same case/hands. Seiko kept the core SKX design and offered more styles while making it cheaper with lower water resistance/no lume pip/no iso rating. As such they appealed to a larger customer base, increased sales, and increased profit margins while staying true to their iconic design elements. A brilliant business decision.


----------



## krayzie

Galaga said:


> Can you please tell me when this 20 year plan started? Was it before or during the reissue of the Seiko turtle?
> 
> Was it before or during the recent introduction of the new 5KX?


https://storage.googleapis.com/pubzap/watchprosite/images/seiko.pdf

Start reading from like Chapter 2. I actually have a copy of this book. It was published from like 2003 as an official Seiko piece of literature. It's pretty crazy the answer to what's happening now was always in there all this time, I pulled it off the shelf and read it again recently. It's entirely in English (I think I read before that one of the members from the old scwf forum help wrote it).









Man idk why the forum rotates all of my pix lol!


----------



## krayzie

Degr8n8 said:


> I will say however, history is keystone to brand success in the watch business.


In HK Cantonese we used to have a funny saying decades ago that "Broke ass people wear Seiko".

I think today's Seiko wants people to just remember more of their best high-end stuff and important milestones from the past.

I wonder if they are just not ready to give up the large market share of the low-end just yet, but I'm sure one day they'll sacrifice Seiko 5 to go full court press upmarket when they can afford to do so.

Like who even remembers Rolex made quartz watches 3 to 4 decades ago or they were just a British importer to begin with. I used to work with someone that still wears his oysterquartz upto this day.


----------



## Cobia

New basel leak from Rolex.


----------



## just3pieces

Are there any rumors for new 4th gen monsters? All i want in 2020 is a 4th gen monster with steel bezel and without the candy bar cyclops... hopefully they do more different colours like the classic orange or coral blue...


----------



## Seikogi

Cobia said:


> New basel leak from Rolex.
> 
> View attachment 14912433


The Explorist? I am already on the waiting list...


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> Hand made as opposed to what?


I assume nowadays that the case is formed to near the final shape by automated processes, and that the finishing is just the polishing of the surfaces by hand, whereas looking at vintage watches, the actual shape and geometry of the surfaces of the case itself are different dimensions between different individual examples of the same model, so I assume they used to start with bigger blocks of metal which were further from the final case shape, and that more of the formation of the case shape itself used to be more of a manual process, done on the cases on a lathe by hand instead of by an automated lathe etc. If you saw the sorts of differences you see in vintage watches on modern watches like I showed with the bezels, people would probably think that one case is not genuine:


http://imgur.com/ftnmPGA

Even in catalogue photos of vintage watches when they were new you can see the difference in the vintage ones - the one on the left has a lot narrower lug surfaces than the one on the right, and all 4 lugs on the same watch are different from each other:








That sort of variation probably would not be accepted nowadays.



just3pieces said:


> Are there any rumors for new 4th gen monsters? All i want in 2020 is a 4th gen monster with steel bezel and without the candy bar cyclops... hopefully they do more different colours like the classic orange or coral blue...


No, there are no rumours for March, which would have all the announcements for releases until the 4th quarter of this year. The only automatic divers' watches leaked in that price range are new 5th-gen Save The Oceans and automatic (4R36) Street Series Tuna Cans. So the earliest any releases would be that have not yet been rumoured would probably be for release from end of September to December this year. The cheaper divers' watch announcement slot has been taken by another more expensive divers' watch this year in the SBDC101 at just under $1,100 USD instead. We got an extra cheaper divers' watch release than usual or expected last year with the Solar Arnie - this year it's the turn of a more expensive divers' watch to take that announcement slot.


----------



## Tickstart

Can't be many people left for Cobia to interact with soon :')


----------



## krayzie

huangcjz said:


> That sort of variation probably would not be accepted nowadays.


This handmade "quality" can usually be found with some Japanese eyeglass frames or selvedge jeans fabric these days (very niche market). This sort of variation is unacceptable especially with today's Western manufacturing standards, which appears and feels too perfect when handling compare to handmade.

Another example is New Balance 1300JP retro running shoes. The Japanese office wanted the US factory to do a free-handed curved stitching around the inner corners of the "N" letter symbol instead of the superior modern sharp corner stitching in order to retain that vintage feel.

Once you understand this then you will see why the lume on the MM300 is the way it is.


----------



## fillerbunny

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wabi-sabi

An obvious explanation for all the "QC issues"?


----------



## JacobC

fillerbunny said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wabi-sabi
> 
> An obvious explanation for all the "QC issues"?


No because the concept of wabi-sabi requires something to be well worn in the course of the "duty" of the tool. So what you propose is practically the opposite.


----------



## juice009

I wish Grand Seiko would make a Midsize(40mm) Tuna with Spring drive mvt. Small Power reserve display on the dial would be great too. But I for sure want brushed case, brushed SS bezel & shroud, applied indices and exhibition caseback displaying the movt. 

Then I would sell all my seiko and get this as a grail watch. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout

huangcjz said:


> I assume nowadays that the case is formed to near the final shape by automated processes, and that the finishing is just the polishing of the surfaces by hand, whereas looking at vintage watches, the actual shape and geometry of the surfaces of the case itself are different dimensions between different individual examples of the same model, so I assume they used to start with bigger blocks of metal which were further from the final case shape, and that more of the formation of the case shape itself used to be more of a manual process, done on the cases on a lathe by hand instead of by an automated lathe etc. If you saw the sorts of differences you see in vintage watches on modern watches like I showed with the bezels, people would probably think that one case is not genuine:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ftnmPGA
> 
> Even in catalogue photos of vintage watches when they were new you can see the difference in the vintage ones - the one on the left has a lot narrower lug surfaces than the one on the right, and all 4 lugs on the same watch are different from each other:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sort of variation probably would not be accepted nowadays.
> 
> No, there are no rumours for March, which would have all the announcements for releases until the 4th quarter of this year. The only automatic divers' watches leaked in that price range are new 5th-gen Save The Oceans and automatic (4R36) Street Series Tuna Cans. So the earliest any releases would be that have not yet been rumoured would probably be for release from end of September to December this year. The cheaper divers' watch announcement slot has been taken by another more expensive divers' watch this year in the SBDC101 at just under $1,100 USD instead. We got an extra cheaper divers' watch release than usual or expected last year with the Solar Arnie - this year it's the turn of a more expensive divers' watch to take that announcement slot.


How can you be certain that the differences can't be attributed to polishing while undergoing maintenance over time? After all these are vintage watches.


----------



## huangcjz

T1meout said:


> How can you be certain that the differences can't be attributed to polishing while undergoing maintenance over time? After all these are vintage watches.


The second image I posted is from a catalogue from the 1960s, when these watches were brand new and being shown in catalogues at the time. Those differences are from new - they aren't due to re-polishing doing maintenance. Here's another example of it in a catalogue, on the right - note that this is a day-date model, but this example has wider surfaces for the lugs like the date-only model rather than narrower ones like the previous day-date model I posted, so it's not a date-only vs. day-date model difference:


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> ....


I think you are over analyzing this. Production methods have improved but the main principle is the same. I believe there's a paragraph in GS history about adopting the 0.1mm standard instead of ligne in 1967 which greatly improved the accepted differences in production. I have asked the SII factory manager about the polishing differences between now and 1967 and he replied it's the same in every way, the only difference is the technical complexity and the skill level required (and some additional tools/jigs).


----------



## Duncan_McCloud

huangcjz said:


>


Any news on the 1975 tune 55th reissue? Really saving money for it but can't wait!
Also hoping that gnomonwatches will have it.


----------



## georgefl74

huangcjz said:


> The second image I posted is from a catalogue from the 1960s, when these watches were brand new and being shown in catalogues at the time. Those differences are from new - they aren't due to re-polishing doing maintenance. Here's another example of it in a catalogue, on the right - note that this is a day-date model, but this example has wider surfaces for the lugs like the date-only model rather than narrower ones like the previous day-date model I posted, so it's not a date-only vs. day-date model difference:


You realize that this applies to the standards of making catalogs too, right? There were no photoshop, adobe illustrator or modern cad/cae back then. Errors in catalogs may simply be just that. Errors in the making of catalogs.


----------



## Galaga

huangcjz said:


> The second image I posted is from a catalogue from the 1960s, when these watches were brand new and being shown in catalogues at the time. Those differences are from new - they aren't due to re-polishing doing maintenance. Here's another example of it in a catalogue, on the right - note that this is a day-date model, but this example has wider surfaces for the lugs like the date-only model rather than narrower ones like the previous day-date model I posted, so it's not a date-only vs. day-date model difference:


The case on that first GS is sublime. Any current GS watches with that case shape.


----------



## Seikogi

huangcjz said:


> The second image I posted is from a catalogue from the 1960s, when these watches were brand new and being shown in catalogues at the time. Those differences are from new - they aren't due to re-polishing doing maintenance. Here's another example of it in a catalogue, on the right - note that this is a day-date model, but this example has wider surfaces for the lugs like the date-only model rather than narrower ones like the previous day-date model I posted, so it's not a date-only vs. day-date model difference:


that bracelet on the 6246 is one hell of a unicorn. I never came across one in all my time 62GS hunting 

Afaik the JDM 62GS came on leather, the bracelet version was for the international market.


----------



## Seikogi

georgefl74 said:


> You realize that this applies to the standards of making catalogs too, right? There were no photoshop, adobe illustrator or modern cad/cae back then. Errors in catalogs may simply be just that. Errors in the making of catalogs.


Its really not rocket science, they didnt use highly advanced precision tooling at that time. That's why there is more variation and uniqueness to each piece.

More hand labour = more variation, especially when there are more people involved in the making of the product.


----------



## Seikogi

Galaga said:


> The case on that first GS is sublime. Any current GS watches with that case shape.


GS SBGH281 maybe


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> I think you are over analyzing this. Production methods have improved but the main principle is the same. I believe there's a paragraph in GS history about adopting the 0.1mm standard instead of ligne in 1967 which greatly improved the accepted differences in production. I have asked the SII factory manager about the polishing differences between now and 1967 and he replied it's the same in every way, the only difference is the technical complexity and the skill level required (and some additional tools/jigs).


Well, as you know, the 62GS pre-dates 1967 - the case shape started in July 1965, the 62GS version (whose case was the same, differing cosmetically only in the dial and rotor) started in July 1966, and ended in July 1968. So I guess you wouldn't see the new standard in the 57GS and 62GS, but would in the 45GS and later, and possibly in the 44GS (a lot of places say that 44GS is from 1967, and I guess perhaps it was launched onto the market in 1967, but production actually started at the end of 1966):











georgefl74 said:


> You realize that this applies to the standards of making catalogs too, right? There were no photoshop, adobe illustrator or modern cad/cae back then. Errors in catalogs may simply be just that. Errors in the making of catalogs.


Why would you need to use Photoshop if you're showing photos of the real thing in the catalogue?



Seikogi said:


> that bracelet on the 6246 is one hell of a unicorn. I never came across one in all my time 62GS hunting
> 
> Afaik the JDM 62GS came on leather, the bracelet version was for the international market.


Yes, I believe that's the case. Luckily for me, I don't like bracelets. ;-P



Duncan_McCloud said:


> Any news on the 1975 tune 55th reissue? Really saving money for it but can't wait!
> Also hoping that gnomonwatches will have it.


It'll probably be announced next Thursday, the 5th of March:

"It is with sadness we must convey that Grand Seiko has taken the governmentally-advised decision to cancel its upcoming summit. It would have been held in Tokyo from the 4th-5th of March 2020.

Grand Seiko had intended for the summit to be a vehicle to celebrate its 60th anniversary, *alongside the 55th anniversary of Seiko Divers*."

Empahsis mine. Source: https://www.fratellowatches.com/breaking-news-grand-seiko-cancels-60th-anniversary-summit/

I assume that the embargo will lift sometime in the morning of the 5th Japan time, so it may be a bit earlier for those of us living a bit further west than Japan, perhaps into Wednesday 4th March. I assume that the Grand Seiko releases will take precedence, and will be announced before the divers' watches, on the first day of when the planned summit would have been, and that the divers' watches will be announced on the second day.

Gnomon will probably have it - they are an authorised dealer. I believe that they had the SLA033.



Galaga said:


> The case on that first GS is sublime. Any current GS watches with that case shape.


That's the 44GS, which is the first release which had the Grand Seiko Style version of the Grammar of Design. (I have a vintage watch with that case design myself, though I'm not lucky enough to have an actual 44GS, and I actually personally don't like it as much as some of Seiko's other case designs - I find it looks a bit bulky with the in-filled lugs  but I got it anyway, since it's historically significant. I wouldn't say no to an actual 44GS, for the same reason, but unfortunately I can't afford one. ). Seiko did a re-issue of it in 2013, for the 100th anniversary of wrist-watches made by Seiko, in 37.9 mm and manual-winding, just like the original. They made 700 in stainless steel at an RRP of $6,000 USD (SBGW047), and 70 in each of white, yellow, and rose 18K gold at an RRP of $24,000 USD (SBGW043, SBGW044 and SBGW046): https://www.ablogtowatch.com/hands-on-with-the-grand-seiko-44gs-limited-edition/

They also did automatic modern re-interpretations of it in stainless steel at 40 mm, the SBGR081 (silver dial, blue seconds hand, 1,200 pieces) and SBGR083 (black dial, gold seconds hand, 700 pieces), which had an RRP of JPY450,000 without taxes back in 2013: https://watchesbysjx.com/2013/04/baselworld-2013-grand-seiko-44gs-modern-interpretation.html

This modern re-interpretation is the one that Nobuhiru Kosugi designed, and Grand Seiko use this 44GS modern re-interpretation design case for many of their releases still today. They talk about it a lot in their marketing. You find them in the GS Heritage Collection.

Looking at the Japanese GS web-site: https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/collections/all

there's the:

Quartz with independent hour hand:
SBGP001
SBGP003
SBGP005

Quartz:
SBGV239
SBGV205
SBGV207

Spring Drive:
SBGA361
SBGA362
SBGA364
SBGA373
SBGA375

Automatic GMT Hi-Beat 36000 vph:
SBGJ235
SBGJ201
SBGJ203
SBGJ211
SBGJ213

Hi-Beat 36,000 Automatic:
SBGH277
SBGH279
SBGH252
SBGH243
SBGH245

as well as the SBGH281 Seikogi mentions.


----------



## Galaga

huangcjz said:


> Well, as you know, the 62GS pre-dates 1967 - the case shape started in July 1965, the 62GS version (whose case was the same, differing cosmetically only in the dial and rotor) started in July 1966, and ended in July 1968. So I guess you wouldn't see the new standard in the 57GS and 62GS, but would in the 45GS and later, and possibly in the 44GS (a lot of places say that 44GS is from 1967, and I guess perhaps it was launched onto the market in 1967, but production actually started at the end of 1966):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you need to use Photoshop if you're showing photos of the real thing in the catalogue?
> 
> Yes, I believe that's the case. Luckily for me, I don't like bracelets. ;-P
> 
> It'll probably be announced next Thursday, the 5th of March:
> 
> "It is with sadness we must convey that Grand Seiko has taken the governmentally-advised decision to cancel its upcoming summit. It would have been held in Tokyo from the 4th-5th of March 2020.
> 
> Grand Seiko had intended for the summit to be a vehicle to celebrate its 60th anniversary, *alongside the 55th anniversary of Seiko Divers*."
> 
> Empahsis mine. Source: https://www.fratellowatches.com/breaking-news-grand-seiko-cancels-60th-anniversary-summit/
> 
> I assume that the embargo will lift sometime in the morning of the 5th Japan time, so it may be a bit earlier for those of us living a bit further west than Japan, perhaps into Wednesday 4th March. I assume that the Grand Seiko releases will take precedence, and will be announced before the divers' watches, on the first day of when the planned summit would have been, and that the divers' watches will be announced on the second day.
> 
> Gnomon will probably have it - they are an authorised dealer. I believe that they had the SLA033.
> 
> That's the 44GS, which is the first release which had the Grand Seiko Style version of the Grammar of Design. (I have a vintage watch with that case design myself, though I'm not lucky enough to have an actual 44GS, and I actually personally don't like it as much as some of Seiko's other case designs - I find it looks a bit bulky with the in-filled lugs  but I got it anyway, since it's historically significant. I wouldn't say no to an actual 44GS, for the same reason, but unfortunately I can't afford one. ). Seiko did a re-issue of it in 2013, for the 100th anniversary of wrist-watches made by Seiko, in 37.9 mm and manual-winding, just like the original. They made 700 in stainless steel at an RRP of $6,000 USD (SBGW047), and 70 in each of white, yellow, and rose 18K gold at an RRP of $24,000 USD (SBGW043, SBGW044 and SBGW046): https://www.ablogtowatch.com/hands-on-with-the-grand-seiko-44gs-limited-edition/
> 
> They also did automatic modern re-interpretations of it in stainless steel at 40 mm, the SBGR081 (silver dial, blue seconds hand, 1,200 pieces) and SBGR083 (black dial, gold seconds hand, 700 pieces), which had an RRP of JPY450,000 without taxes back in 2013: https://watchesbysjx.com/2013/04/baselworld-2013-grand-seiko-44gs-modern-interpretation.html
> 
> This modern re-interpretation is the one that Nobuhiru Kosugi designed, and Grand Seiko use this 44GS modern re-interpretation design case for many of their releases still today. They talk about it a lot in their marketing. You find them in the GS Heritage Collection.
> 
> Looking at the Japanese GS web-site: https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/collections/all
> 
> there's the:
> 
> Quartz with independent hour hand:
> SBGP001
> SBGP003
> SBGP005
> 
> Quartz:
> SBGV239
> SBGV205
> SBGV207
> 
> Spring Drive:
> SBGA361
> SBGA362
> SBGA364
> SBGA373
> SBGA375
> 
> Automatic GMT Hi-Beat 36000 vph:
> SBGJ235
> SBGJ201
> SBGJ203
> SBGJ211
> SBGJ213
> 
> Hi-Beat 36,000 Automatic:
> SBGH277
> SBGH279
> SBGH252
> SBGH243
> SBGH245
> 
> as well as the SBGH281 Seikogi mentions.


Thank you for the info. Much appreciated.


----------



## timetellinnoob

if they could manufacture precision GS movements in the 60's, with all the tiny parts, and produce many..... why wouldn't/couldn't they produce cases to the same precision? you'd think, being larger, cases could be just as consistent...


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

Galaga said:


> Thank you for the info. Much appreciated.


and thank YOU for quoting his entire post


----------



## Tickstart

:')


----------



## huangcjz

timetellinnoob said:


> if they could manufacture precision GS movements in the 60's, with all the tiny parts, and produce many..... why wouldn't/couldn't they produce cases to the same precision? you'd think, being larger, cases could be just as consistent...


The movements are not as accurate as nowadays either - the chronometer standards (both the Swiss ones and Seiko's ones) became more accurate over the course of the 1960s. The first Grand Seiko from 1960 was a chronometer, but had a mean daily rate of accuracy of -3 to +12 seconds per day (15 seconds per day), which was the same as the Basel Observatory Chronometer standard, although they were not sent there for testing and certification - Seiko tested them themselves, and sold them as being accurate to the same standards.

In 1961, the Basel Observatory Chronometer standard changed to -1 to +10 seconds per day, so Seiko changed theirs to -3 to +8 seconds per day, for the same total range of 11 seconds per day.

In 1968, the Basel Observatory Chronometer standard changed to -3 to +6 seconds per day.

In 1966, the Swiss stopped Seiko from labelling their watches as Chronometers any more until the testing would be done independently by someone outside Seiko, and there were no accredited independent chronometer certifying facilities in Japan until 1968/1969. So in December 1968, Seiko introduced the Grand Seiko Standard, of -3 to +5 seconds a day, a bit better than the Basel Observatory Chronometer standard of the time of -3 to +6 seconds per day. Note that King Seiko Chronometers from 1968/1969 were tested to the new Japanese Chronometer standard of -6 to +9 seconds per day, which was less accurate than the Swiss Basel Observatory Chronometer standard of the time in 1968 of -3 to +6 seconds per day, being the same range as the 1960 Basel Observatory Chronometer standard of 15 seconds per day.

The Geneva Astronomical Observatory Chronometer standard was -8 to +8 seconds per day (16 seconds per day), but I can't find reference to what years this applied between.

These watches we are discussing, the 624xs from 1965-1968, as well as the 57GS from 1963-1968, would thus have been accurate to the 1961 Basel Observatory Chronometer standard of -3 to +8 seconds per day, before the Grand Seiko Standard was introduced, which is less than the COSC standard of −4 to +6 seconds per day from 1973 to today. These movements are also only 18,000 or, later, 19,800 vph. Seiko didn't start producing higher-beat wrist-watch movements until the late 1960s. The 62xx movements are pretty old-fashioned by today's standards - they have their roots in 1960, and were replaced in late 1967 to 1968, when Seiko had a big modernisation with new movement designs.


----------



## Nayche

I've gotta stop checking this thread purely hoping there will be more SBDC101 info and spec news.


----------



## huangcjz

FishPizza said:


> I've gotta stop checking this thread purely hoping there will be more SBDC101 info and spec news.


The Grand Seiko Summit was originally meant to be Sunday 15th - Friday 20th March:

"a Grand Seiko Summit is scheduled to take place from March 15 to 20 at its headquarters in Tokyo and additional events are planned around the world including presentations in Orlando, Florida, later in March."

Source: https://usa.watchpro.com/updated-20...watchpro-plots-a-course-through-the-wreckage/

before it was moved to Wednesday 4th - Thursday 5th March, and then cancelled because of the coronavirus: https://www.fratellowatches.com/breaking-news-grand-seiko-cancels-60th-anniversary-summit/

Since the earlier date is only 2 days instead of 6 days, and the originally planned 6 days are around the time that Baselworld usually is each year, I suspect that we won't be getting all the usual Baselworld-time releases on the 4th-5th, just the Grand Seikos and the three 55th Anniversary high-end divers' watches. I suspect that the rest of the more affordable releases will still be announced Sunday 15th - Friday 20th March time. Probably the last 4 days of that time, Tuesday 16th - Friday 20th March, since the first 2 days would probably have been taken up by the announcements that they've moved forward to 4th-5th March. They also say there will be presentations after that, later in March.

So, the news will probably be out by the end of March. That's just the end of this month, it's only less than 30 days away.

Baselworld 2020's dates of April 30 - May 5 were too late for Seiko (before it was moved to next January anyway yesterday due to the coronavirus), and also because Japan has public holidays on Weds 29th April and the Golden Week weekend and public holidays from Sat 2nd - Weds 6th May, so for sure the news will be official before Weds 29th April.

The SBDC101 won't be available until June anyway, so there's no rush to get the info before you can actually buy it then anyway.


----------



## huangcjz

Double post.


----------



## Galaga

Keep_Scrolling said:


> and thank YOU for quoting his entire post


How else are you going to keep scrolling ?


----------



## konners

huangcjz said:


> The movements are not as accurate as nowadays either - the chronometer standards (both the Swiss ones and Seiko's ones) became more accurate over the course of the 1960s...


Really interesting reading, thanks for that. Quote abbreviated for KeepScrolling's reading convenience 😉


----------



## T1meout

Galaga said:


> The case on that first GS is sublime. Any current GS watches with that case shape.


The most current one would be the SBGW047 which dates from 2013 but sold out years ago.


----------



## Tickstart

I'd love to see SEIKO bring out a new 18000 vph movement. Or 16200. Time's moving fast enough as it is.


----------



## huangcjz

Tickstart said:


> I'd love to see SEIKO bring out a new 18000 vph movement. Or 16200. Time's moving fast enough as it is.


I don't know of Seiko ever having had any 16,200 vph movements before? Certainly not since 1958 - I'm not sure about before that, but possibly not since 1950 or even before that. Before the 1950s they were using movements derived from Swiss designs, or licensed Swiss designs manufactured in Japan, but I don't remember hearing about any of them being 16,200 vph, but there's not much written about them out there. The first Seiko-branded watch was from 1924.


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> I think you are over analyzing this. Production methods have improved but the main principle is the same. I believe there's a paragraph in GS history about adopting the 0.1mm standard instead of ligne in 1967 which greatly improved the accepted differences in production. I have asked the SII factory manager about the polishing differences between now and 1967 and he replied it's the same in every way, the only difference is the technical complexity and the skill level required (and some additional tools/jigs).







At 2:00 according to this late 2018 YouTube video in HK Cantonese showing an old SBGR009, he mentions that his friend while on a factory tour of Grand Seiko in Japan was told by one of the master watchmakers responsible for GS that they have recently hired 20 more to increase staffing from a team of 5 (didn't say for what responsibilities, I'm thinking assembly). He went on to say his friend was told that the old QC standard was that within 30mm viewing distance there cannot be any visible defects, while the new QC standard has been changed to normal viewing distance (didn't say how far away). He says if Seiko pays him to be a vlogger or blogger then he will say they have now successfully increased production volume of GS in order to reach more watch fans, but then he isn't paid by them. Nevertheless he ends by saying he still highly recommends modern era GS due to its design and workmanship being more attractive to Rolex.

Isn't "normal" viewing distance for QC being 30cm for Omega? lol!


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> So, the news will probably be out by the end of March. That's just the end of this month, it's only less than 30 days away.


SEIKO has said Thursday for this years main releases. Then they will of course keep me coming. Baselworld never includes ALL news, they highlight some models, the rest just end up on the website eventually.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

yonsson said:


> SEIKO has said Thursday for this years main releases. Then they will of course keep me coming. Baselworld never includes ALL news, they highlight some models, the rest just end up on the website eventually.


Thursday March 5th?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Thursday March 5th?


Tomorrow.

Edit: Tomorrow is GS releases, SEIKO releases will follow later this month it seems.


----------



## v1triol

yonsson said:


> Tomorrow.
> 
> Edit: Tomorrow is GS releases, SEIKO releases will follow later this month it seems.


So, is your write-up about 40mm GS diver ready?


----------



## jinfaep

yonsson said:


> Tomorrow.
> 
> Edit: Tomorrow is GS releases, SEIKO releases will follow later this month it seems.


 And praying to the Zaratsu gods for a 9R31 manual wind spring drive in a non-limited release. Any colour dial, just release one GS!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

w`


----------



## anrex

z


----------



## Seikogi

anrex said:


> z


Congrats! That looks great, especially the overall dimensions.. Tell us more about it


----------



## Locutusaborg

What time r the announcements? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Locutusaborg said:


> What time r the announcements?


In 10 hrs. I'll just post it as a long a$$ post here. 
*Please DON'T quote the entire long post in the responses. *


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> In 10 hrs. I'll just post it as a long a$$ post here.
> *Please DON'T quote the entire long post in the responses. *


Thanks man!


----------



## anrex

Seikogi said:


> Congrats! That looks great, especially the overall dimensions.. Tell us more about it


Thanks for the compliment. The watch is amazing, especially the dial. The bezel has no ratcheting mechanism, which functions in both directions on a well feeling of smooth friction. Currently running about +6 seconds fast after a near 24 hour wear. Bought the watch to celebrate my 56th birthday, which is a limited edition to 1964 issues (...to add, 1964 is my birth year).


----------



## JacobC

jinfaep said:


> And praying to the Zaratsu gods for a 9R31 manual wind spring drive in a non-limited release. Any colour dial, just release one GS!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Aren't there two elegance watches that are regular production?


----------



## jinfaep

JacobC said:


> Aren't there two elegance watches that are regular production?


Yes there are, but they are the manual wind mechanical movements, not the 9R31 manual wind spring drive movement unfortunately!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

jinfaep said:


> Yes there are, but they are the manual wind mechanical movements, not the 9R31 manual wind spring drive movement unfortunately!


There are a couple of Spring Drive ones too. The SBGY003 stainless steel one which is $7,600 USD might be a Limited Edition of 700 pieces, but the solid 18K yellow gold SBGY002 with the 9R31 movement which is $25,000 USD is not a Limited Edition. There's also the 9R02 one - the SBGZ001 with the textured platinum case which is $76,000 USD might be a Limited Edition of 30 pieces (which I think has sold out), but the SBGZ003 with the non-textured platinum case which is $57,000 USD is not a Limited Edition - there's no hard number limit, you've just got to wait for them to be made, which takes a long time.


----------



## Rocat

yonsson said:


> In 10 hrs. I'll just post it as a long a$$ post here.
> *Please DON'T quote the entire long post in the responses. *


When the post hits, we'll all be like....


----------



## huangcjz

From a HODINKEE article from Wednesday 4th March:

"Some larger brands will meet clients and press at regional events. Grand Seiko, which had planned a Summit for international guests for March 3-6 in Tokyo but canceled it, will hold a two-day version of the Summit in New York in early April.&#8230;

Whether anyone will want to travel to local shows this spring or summer if the coronavirus epidemic is still underway is one of a multitude of unanswered questions confronting the watch industry."

Source: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/baselworld-is-canceled-now-what

So they are planning a later in-person event too.


----------



## yonsson

Before you check out the pictures, soak in the moment. This is NOT the regular yearly Baselworld releases. This is the 60th anniversary of Grand SEIKO. According to Japanese traditions, 60 years means rebirth, a new beginning. Therefore all these releases will signify a restart and a reconnection to the essence and origin of Grand SEIKO. While these releases are big releases, they are not meant for the masses. They are (almost all) limited editions of celebration to Grand SEIKO as a concept. The watches all show innovation in either craftsmanship, design or movement development.

In fact, Grand SEIKO is releasing no less than two completely new movements which have new architecture and new technical solutions to display time in the best way possible.

































For the new mechanical movement this means a completely new escapement never seen before, with an overcoil, a free spring balance spring and a revolutionary escapement that will take us years to understand. As if this wasn't enough, it's the first mechanical SEIKO movement that uses more than one barrel. The result is a thinner, more robust, hi-beat movement with 80 hrs power reserve. This movement will surely mostly be used in LE-models, but it's still a Shizukuishi watch studio, no micro studio is involved (but there will probably be one in the new facilities).

















The new Springdrive movement is not as revolutionary as the mechanical movement but still raises the bar with a thinner profile and 5 days peer reserve. It also brings back the (since 1959) Magic lever / Prawl lever for the first time since GS upgraded to 72hrs power reserve.

New models





























































































So, what can we expect in the future from Grand SEIKO? Well, let's face it, with the starting price at €8300 and with only three models that are not limited, these are not the type of releases most people were hoping for. We got two great new movements but I didn't see one single model that will make me open my wallet. Too dressy and too expensive sums it up for me.

What we were hoping to see and what I'm sure we will see in the NEAR future is more reasonably priced models, mainly in the sports section of the lineup. But fear not! GS usually release models in September/October as well and with new thinner movements I'm sure GS has some more models planned for us very soon, like autumn-soon. I do however fear that we will have to wait til 2021 for a smaller diver's watch.


----------



## huangcjz

Instant date change on the mechanical is a new feature, isn't it? Only the GS quartz (SEIKO EPSON) movements have had that before, whereas these are SII movements, being mechanical.

It's good to see that they're making new movements, though it's becoming increasingly clearer over the last few years that they are aiming at moving up and competing at the high end price-wise. It's interesting that they're giving them 8-digit serial numbers - how many of them do they expect to make? They do say that "Caliber 9SA5 is an entirely new movement and the foundation upon which a whole new generation of Grand Seiko mechanical watches will be created."

I haven't seen a star-shaped escape wheel like that before.

I'm not sure about the chunky gold markers and hour hand on the 80 hours automatic Hi-Beat, though I suppose they make it a bit different. The whole case is quite chunky, too - narrow lugs, but quite thick, and with a deep bezel. The proportions might take quite a bit of looking at to sink in and understand.

"A watch offered in a limited edition of 100 will be the first to be powered by this new caliber." Kind of like how the first run of the Quartz-Astron with that on the dial was 100 pieces - a nice nod to the past?

I'll be interested to see how much non-precious-metal-cased watches with this movement in the future will cost.

They're moving back to the Magic Lever? Hmm, chances of a Gyro-Marvel modern re-interpretation in the PRESAGE line-up this year as a celebration of the Magic Lever pawl-lever automatic winding system after we didn't get one for its 60th anniversary last year, hopefully?

For the divers' watch, I think having the crown at 4 leading to the power reserve being between 9 and 10 instead of lower down on the dial makes the power reserve seem a bit more subtle in these images? Which is good. I wish the date was at 3 instead of 4, though. I get why, because it allows for having a 3 o'clock marker, which gives symmetry to the markers, but I feel like it's a bit of form over function, and the effect of symmetry is ruined by the date at 4.

I like that they're going back to using the stars on the dials, like with the originals.

I like the idea of the carved dials, like with the originals, too. I haven't heard of anyone else doing that. I would like the see them do a carved dial on the levels below Grand Seiko, like they used to do originally in the late 1950s and early 1960s, (which I guess is PRESAGE now), but since they seem to be reserving it for the very highest-end Grand Seikos now, I know that's unlikely.

Carved hands, interesting. I haven't ever seen them do that before. That platinum 60th anniversary Elegance collection watch looks more like the offspring of a CREDOR and a GALANTE to me than a Grand Seiko. The jewellery watch reminds me a bit of CREDOR, too, but it is a bit different to CREDOR - I can see how it's a Grand Seiko. I like the subtle constellation of Leo in the dial. The minimalist movement which can be seen through the case-back is quite a contrast to the front of the watch.

The forest green dial and the pattern is nice, and pairing green with gold is a classic combination, even if it's not my thing personally.

I wasn't expecting them to do modern re-interpretations of the Grand Seiko First again so soon after the last time they did it with the brand re-launch in 2017, but in hindsight it shouldn't be such a surprise since it's the 60th Anniversary - they're popular, and with good reason. This is the fourth time that they've done a modern re-interpretation of the original. The hour markers are quite a bit narrower on this one than on the original and I think also on the other previous re-interpretations, though - I guess that's their modernising touch (along with the displays case-back, which I like), though I personally prefer the original's wider hour markers.

It's nice that they're trying something new and have gone with titanium with one of them, which they haven't done before, especially for the most accessible (relatively speaking) model. I'm sure that that model with the blue dial will prove very popular.

I'm also glad that the most accessible models (relatively speaking) are not Limited Editions, like all the previous modern re-interpretations of the Grand Seiko First have been, since people have always wanted them who haven't been able to get them.

I personally do wish that there could have been another more accessible model with a more traditional dial, but I understand that that would have probably trodden on the toes of the precious metal versions, being similar in appearance (though that didn't stop them from doing it before when they've done the previous modern re-interpretations).

Hopefully with these not being Limited Editions, such a dial might become available as an option in the future too. I'm happy to see another hand-winding dress watch from them - they haven't been too common in the GS line-up as regular models.

See-through case-back is new for the modern re-interpretations of the Grand Seiko First - all the previous ones have had solid case-backs like the original. It's nice to be able to see the decorated movement, it's a bit more interesting.

I can't wait to see what PRESAGE models might be coming in just about a month's time, if they're inspired by these watches, since that's more my sort of price-range.

The web-pages are up for all of these new GS announcements: https://www.grand-seiko.com/global-en/special/60th/


----------



## ahonobaka

Ya'll. Anniversary divers too

https://watchesbysjx.com/2020/03/seiko-55th-anniversary-prosper-sla037-sla039-sla041-spb149.html


----------



## ahonobaka

Oof that SPB will sell fast.


----------



## yonsson

ahonobaka said:


> Ya'll. Anniversary divers too
> https://watchesbysjx.com/2020/03/seiko-55th-anniversary-prosper-sla037-sla039-sla041-spb149.html


Completely stealing the spotlight from GS. I'm definitely getting the SBDC101.


----------



## petr_cha

Yes.. SBDC101.. simple.. size wise.. nice date position.. good hands.. nice price.. divers 200 text back.. all looks fine..


----------



## Godfather111

I've tuned out the others and concentrated on this, the only one within what I'm willing to spend. I hope there will be non-limited edition versions of the SPB149.

*The 55th anniversary range also includes the 1965 Diver's Modern Re-interpretation (ref. SPB149), a modern take on the 62MAS with a slightly larger case and entry-level movement.

Limited to 5,500 watches and priced at US$1,350, this remake has the blue-grey anniversary dial, but the case is in standard 316L steel. It is equipped with the 6R35 automatic movement.
*








*Seiko Diver's Watch 55th Anniversary 1965 Diver's Modern Re-interpretation "62MAS"
Ref. SPB149

Diameter: 40.5 mm
Height: 13.2 mm
Material: Steel
Water resistance: 200 m

Movement: 6R35
Features: Hours, minutes, seconds, and date
Winding: Automatic
Frequency: 21,600 beats per hour (3 Hz)
Power reserve: 70 hours

Strap: Steel bracelet, and additional silicon strap

Limited edition: 5,500 watches
Availability: From June 2020 at Seiko boutiques and retailers
Price: US$1,350, or ¥140,000 (prices exclude tax)*


----------



## josayeee

omg sbdc101 or spb with a smaller case. YES please. Seiko realized it’s no longer 2010.


----------



## huangcjz

Godfather111 said:


> I've tuned out the others and concentrated on this, the only one within what I'm willing to spend. I hope there will be non-limited edition versions of the SPB149.


Since the model number is SPB149 (international)/SBDC107 (JDM), there definitely will be non-limited versions - the SBDC101 we've seen leaked definitely had a grey dial and silver hands rather than the blue dial and golden seconds hand of the SBDC107. Haven't we already heard from the leaks that the SBDC101 won't be a limited edition, too? I'm pretty sure that that's the case.

Ah, so the new version of the SLA017 has an 8L55 36,000 vph Hi-Beat movement. That's why it's over $6,000 USD. I suspect it'll be pretty popular too.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

Great to see Grand Seiko introduce a more advanced automatic movement. Hopefully we'll see variants of this new movement (or at least the technologies being utilised there) trickle down into the more economical Grand Seiko lineup.


----------



## Superchoo

Apologies if this has been posted before:

Studio Ghibli PORCO ROSSO Collaboration Limited Edition


----------



## Cosmodromedary

40.5mm diver? Yes please!


----------



## aalin13

It's a bit weird that they've gone for the 8L55 in the new 62MAS, but stuck with the 8L35 with the new tuna. To me, it should've been the other way around based on their history.

That SBDC101 is going to sell out fast for sure, finally a nicely Seiko diver without breaking the bank.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## todoroki

Man, the price on the blue 62mas remake is extremely belligerent. Up from 380,000 yen for the first reissue, to 650,000 yen (before 10% consumption tax.)
That's around a 40% hike!


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

todoroki said:


> Man, the price on the blue 62mas remake is extremely belligerent. Up from 380,000 yen for the first reissue, to 650,000 yen (before 10% consumption tax.)
> That's around a 40% hike!


Didn't you know? Less metal = More money --> Quick mafs

In all seriousness, the upgrade to the 6R35 does make atleast some price hike warranted.


----------



## huangcjz

aalin13 said:


> It's a bit weird that they've gone for the 8L55 in the new 62MAS, but stuck with the 8L35 with the new tuna. To me, it should've been the other way around based on their history.


I see your point - perhaps giving the new Anniversary Tuna Can an 8L55 would have made it too expensive?



aalin13 said:


> That SBDC101 is going to sell out fast for sure, finally a nicely Seiko diver without breaking the bank.


That blue-dialled one with the gold seconds hand is NOT the SBDC101, it's the SBDC107 Limited Edition. The SBDC101, which hasn't been officially announced yet (wait about a month for the official announcement) will have a grey dial and silver hands like the original 62MAS, and I believe it will not be a Limited Edition (since it didn't say "Limited Edition" next to it in the leaked catalogue).


----------



## josayeee

I hope that blue spb doesn’t become the next Blue Alpinist


----------



## huangcjz

OmegaTom said:


> Didn't you know? Less metal = More money --> Quick mafs
> 
> In all seriousness, the upgrade to the 6R35 does make atleast some price hike warranted.


They're talking about the new 8L55 SLA037/SBEX009 being over $6,000 USD vs. the 8L35 SLA017/SBDX019, the really expensive high-end ones with the new stainless steel and now 36,000 vph movement - it's the same size, 39.9 mm I think, not the 40.5 mm 6R35 SBDC107 vs. the 6R15 6RMAS modern re-interpretation.



josayeee said:


> I hope that blue spb doesn't become the next Blue Alpinist


With 5,500 of them, I hope not, too.


----------



## Godfather111

huangcjz said:


> That blue-dialled one with the gold seconds hand is NOT the SBDC101, it's the SBDC107 Limited Edition. The SBDC101, which hasn't been officially announced yet (wait about a month for the official announcement) will have a grey dial and silver hands like the original 62MAS, and I believe it will not be a Limited Edition (since it didn't say "Limited Edition" next to it in the leaked catalogue).


But brace yourselves. I have a feeling the regular, non-LE SBDC101 and/or its 40.5mm (2020) 62mas siblings is going to be a lot more expensive than the 2017 62mas reissue.

Just like what happened with the Sumo, it went from being a $400 to $450 watch to almost $1000.

Hope I'm wrong about the 2020 62mas reissue's pricing.


----------



## aalin13

todoroki said:


> Man, the price on the blue 62mas remake is extremely belligerent. Up from 380,000 yen for the first reissue, to 650,000 yen (before 10% consumption tax.)
> That's around a 40% hike!


To be fair, new material and a hi-beat movement are significant upgrades.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13

huangcjz said:


> I see your point - perhaps giving the new Anniversary Tuna Can an 8L55 would have made it too expensive?
> 
> That blue-dialled one with the gold seconds hand is NOT the SBDC101, it's the SBDC107 Limited Edition. The SBDC101, which hasn't been officially announced yet (wait about a month for the official announcement) will have a grey dial and silver hands like the original 62MAS, and I believe it will not be a Limited Edition (since it didn't say "Limited Edition" next to it in the leaked catalogue).


Thanks for pointing out the reference difference. Looking forward to seeing the SBDC001 being announced.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Godfather111 said:


> But brace yourselves. I have a feeling the regular, non-LE SBDC101 and/or its 40.5mm (2020) 62mas siblings is going to be a lot more expensive than the 2017 62mas reissue.
> 
> Just like what happened with the Sumo, it went from being a $400 to $450 watch to almost $1000.
> 
> Hope I'm wrong about the 2020 62mas reissue's pricing.


The price has already been leaked, it's 130,000 JPY excluding tax, so yes, it's more expensive than the 6RMAS, and just a bit less than the Limited Edition blue SBDC107, which is 140,000 JPY, or $1,350 USD. So it'll be about $1,200 - $1,250 USD, I guess.



todoroki said:


> Man, the price on the blue 62mas remake is extremely belligerent. Up from 380,000 yen for the first reissue, to 650,000 yen (before 10% consumption tax.) That's around a 40% hike!


When the price first leaked out, I was wondering how the hell they can turn the SLA017 into an over-$6,000 USD watch, too!


----------



## TheJubs

I expect a deluge of pre-owned 62mas reinterpretations to hit the used market soon, as the revision just looks infinitely better. This is the version they should have released back then.


----------



## huangcjz

TheJubs said:


> I expect a deluge of pre-owned 62mas reinterpretations to hit the used market soon, as the revision just looks infinitely better. This is the version they should have released back then.


Seiko are listening to our feed-back! I heard that although the 6RMAS was popular, a lot of owners sold them because they found them uncomfortable due to being too large. It's a shame they made the bezel wider on the new one to distinguish it from the SLA017/SLA037, though, and hence the watch a bit bigger.


----------



## Galaga

https://monochrome-watches.com/seik...ilogy-sla037-sla039-sla041-introducing-price/


----------



## TheJubs

Really curious to see what the rumored 6105 reinterpretation is going to look like now, if it's real. Will it have the slim, sexy hour hand like the original / reissue, or the giant, tuna arrow hand? Will it have the red traffic light seconds hand, or the reverse lollipop?


----------



## todoroki

aalin13 said:


> To be fair, new material and a hi-beat movement are significant upgrades.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


 Dunno man, hi-beat movement is not a big deal for me. More maintenance hassle than the reliable 8l35.
The strap looks cool, but again the SLA017 came with a steel and rubber strap. Would have liked to see a steel option include with this one.
Does it even have a ceramic bezel? That would be something to sway me.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

huangcjz said:


> They're talking about the new 8L55 SLA037/SBEX009 being over $6,000 USD vs. the 8L35 SLA017/SBDX019, the really expensive high-end ones with the new stainless steel and now 36,000 vph movement - it's the same size, 39.9 mm I think, not the 40.5 mm 6R35 SBDC107 vs. the 6R15 6RMAS modern re-interpretation.


My mistake. Well in either case, some price hike is definitely warranted. Though the degree to which the hike is justified really depends on how much stock you put on the new movement and new steel.


----------



## v1triol

SPB149J1 specs:

Crystal - Curved sapphire
Crystal Coating - Anti-reflective coating on inner surface
Case Size
Thickness: 13.2㎜
Diameter: 40.5㎜
Length: 47.6㎜ 
Case Material - Stainless steel (super hard coating)

It does not look like Diashield, but apparently it is coated.

No info about a bezel insert, looks like a brushed metal, anyone knows more?


----------



## aalin13

todoroki said:


> Dunno man, hi-beat movement is not a big deal for me. More maintenance hassle than the reliable 8l35.
> The strap looks cool, but again the SLA017 came with a steel and rubber strap. Would have liked to see a steel option include with this one.
> Does it even have a ceramic bezel? That would be something to sway me.


Can't comment on hi-beat, as I personally like it, and it's somewhat subjective, as the real world performance is about the same as 8 beat.

This has a new type of steel, meant to have a whiter hue and more corrosion resistant.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

aalin13 said:


> Can't comment on hi-beat, as I personally like it, and it's somewhat subjective, as the real world performance is about the same as 8 beat.
> 
> This has a new type of steel, meant to have a whiter hue and more corrosion resistant.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


This new "Ever-Brilliant Steel" sounds like Seiko's analogue to Rolex's 904L Steel, which is similarly more corrosion-resistant than 316L and apparently has a similarly brighter 'sheen'. 904L is also softer than 316L (and presumably less scratch-resistant), so I wonder if Seiko's new steel also suffers from the same weakness.


----------



## Joll71

huangcjz said:


> Since the model number is SPB149 (international)/SBDC107 (JDM), there definitely will be non-limited versions - the SBDC101 we've seen leaked definitely had a grey dial and silver hands rather than the blue dial and golden seconds hand of the SBDC107. Haven't we already heard from the leaks that the SBDC101 won't be a limited edition, too? I'm pretty sure that that's the case.


The leaks said the SBDC101 was non-limited and had a brown dial, looks like a brown sunburst from the one image that leaked. The leaks got the size spot on, too, 40.5.


----------



## v1triol

OmegaTom said:


> This new "Ever-Brilliant Steel" sounds like Seiko's analogue to Rolex's 904L Steel, which is similarly more corrosion-resistant than 316L and apparently has a similarly brighter 'sheen'. 904L is also softer than 316L (and presumably less scratch-resistant), so I wonder if Seiko's new steel also suffers from the same weakness.


Could be 904L, or could be any of the other grades which exceed 316L by x1.7.
I guess we will never know, as noone is gonna test the $6k watch.








https://www.bssa.org.uk/topics.php?article=111


----------



## taurnilf

The SBDC107 is priced around the same as Oris 65/Aquis in my country. I'll probably pass.


----------



## mikelj1

Wonder if the SPB149J1 has Zaratsu polishing on the sides like the SPB053J1? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

SEIKO goes co-axial??

*no it's not coaxial. It's a rearranged swiss lever, kinda.. What's the reasoning?


----------



## v1triol

taurnilf said:


> The SBDC107 is priced around the same as Oris 65/Aquis in my country. I'll probably pass.


Yea me too would have passed over the Oris!


----------



## taurnilf

mikelj1 said:


> Wonder if the SPB149J1 has Zaratsu polishing on the sides like the SPB053J1?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The has SPB053J1 zaratsu? The SPB149J1 should have brushed sides.


----------



## Duncan_McCloud

Can't wait for the SLA041!!!!


----------



## Galaga

https://www.seikowatches.com/au-en/products/prospex/special/55th-anniversary-limited/


----------



## nupicasso

Tickstart said:


> SEIKO goes co-axial??
> 
> *no it's not coaxial. It's a rearranged swiss lever, kinda.. What's the reasoning?


Thought the same thing. Definitely has some similarities visually. Interested to hear more about this escapement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

Yea shouldn't the 62MAS get 8L35 and the Tuna get 8L55? I wonder how heavy this steel Tuna would be.

Nice to see the magic lever which is definitive of Seiko is making a comeback.


----------



## pneuby

Cosmodromedary said:


> 40.5mm diver? Yes please!


46.9mm diver? Yes please! :-d


----------



## Tickstart

nupicasso said:


> Thought the same thing. Definitely has some similarities visually. Interested to hear more about this escapement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They've "simplified" the swiss lever escapement. You see, the escape wheel drives one side of the balance's rotation, while the lever drives the other. In a swiss lever movement the lever delivers impulses in both directions while in this "japanese" lever movement the lever only delivers impulse in one direction. The benefit is of course that you cut out the middleman in half the cases. The downside is, well unfamiliarity and a non-symmetricality. This is just me eye-balling the picture though, speculating.










The "indirect impulse" is actually just a stop-jewel, it doesn't impulse anything from what I can gather. It is the two uppermost jewels that deliver the impulse to the balance wheel. Again, just eye-balling. Don't have facts to back this up.

For the counter-clockwise motion of the balance wheel, the "direct impulse" delivers the power, I guess immediately catches on the trapezoid shaped jewel. On the way back, the balance knocks loose the trapezoid which gets an impulse from the escape wheel which immediately catches on the "indirect impulse" jewel.


----------



## oakwood

So no micro artist studio movement in a steel case?
Not because of the price of course, but for scratch-resistance reasons.


----------



## Tickstart

Indeed, if you look at it this way the similarities are quite obvious.


----------



## Tickstart

(I obviously am a mechanical genius, AND I have an engineering background - why can't I get a job to save my life?!)


----------



## flame2000

v1triol said:


> SPB149J1 specs:
> 
> Crystal - Curved sapphire
> Crystal Coating - Anti-reflective coating on inner surface
> Case Size
> Thickness: 13.2㎜
> Diameter: 40.5㎜
> Length: 47.6㎜
> Case Material - Stainless steel (super hard coating)
> 
> It does not look like Diashield, but apparently it is coated.
> 
> No info about a bezel insert, looks like a brushed metal, anyone knows more?


Damn it, it's another limited edition. Fook you Seiko!


----------



## v1triol

flame2000 said:


> Damn it, it's another limited edition. Fook you Seiko!


Well, I will buy one but chances are you should be able to buy another one of the 5.499 which has left


----------



## CADirk

krayzie said:


> Yea shouldn't the 62MAS get 8L35 and the Tuna get 8L55? I wonder how heavy this steel Tuna would be.
> 
> Nice to see the magic lever which is definitive of Seiko is making a comeback.


Probably almost identical to the other SBDX tunas, the case is still titanium, ceramic shroud and a stainless steel timing bezel (with the new steel Seiko uses).


----------



## Joll71

Interesting new strap for the SPB149 / SBDC107

https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/sbdc107


----------



## taurnilf

Joll71 said:


> Interesting new strap for the SPB149 / SBDC107
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/sbdc107


Is this an actual pic?


----------



## Joll71

taurnilf said:


> Is this an actual pic?


Looks to be; there's a pic of the caseback there too.


----------



## kamonjj

I would like to source the new 62MAS strap for my 62MAS but thats about it for me this year gents!


----------



## yonsson

v1triol said:


> SPB149J1 specs:
> 
> Crystal - Curved sapphire
> Crystal Coating - Anti-reflective coating on inner surface
> Case Size
> Thickness: 13.2㎜
> Diameter: 40.5㎜
> Length: 47.6㎜
> Case Material - Stainless steel (super hard coating)
> 
> It does not look like Diashield, but apparently it is coated.
> 
> No info about a bezel insert, looks like a brushed metal, anyone knows more?


Blue LE: SBDC107 = SPB149
Grey/black dial: SBDC101 = SPB143


----------



## taurnilf

Joll71 said:


> Looks to be; there's a pic of the caseback there too.


Okay, wow. Hope the resellers don't hoard it.


----------



## jazzy88

OmegaTom said:


> Great to see Grand Seiko introduce a more advanced automatic movement. Hopefully we'll see variants of this new movement (or at least the technologies being utilised there) trickle down into the more economical Grand Seiko lineup.


Yes, this is a great move. I would hope they can release lower beat variants in the entry level automatic and mechanical watches over the next few years.

The article over in the GS forum also speculates about more sports and dive watch offerings to come with that new thinner and more robust spring drive movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izecius

Like the SLA037, but the price is too high for me. Not surprised by Seiko's new strategy and pricing, targeting their hardcore collectors actively and some investors passively. The ever-brilliant steel name would be something Apple would come out with.

The SPB149 is interesting and really well done by them. Affordable 40mm dive watch in a similar theme. If someone wants one, with 5500 pieces, they will get one. I may snap one up.


----------



## jlatassa

I'd like to know what strap is on the 62MAS in this photo!


----------



## BurnSurvivor

Limited? It’s inevitable, resellers will do what they do for a quick buck.


----------



## Cobia

taurnilf said:


> The has SPB053J1 zaratsu? The SPB149J1 should have brushed sides.


This is absolutely smashing, looks brilliant, too small for me but im happy the guys calling for smaller watches got this one.
If they make a 44mm i'll be all over it because it looks beautiful.


----------



## BurnSurvivor

Wow, it’s been a while. That 40.5mm is perfect size.


----------



## fluence4

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## BurnSurvivor

Limited to 1,000... why?


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

fluence4 said:


> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


Wow ok, first impressions look good. They've actually done the 6105 justice design-wise.


----------



## fluence4

Am I dreaming??? The ugly hands are gone for good! Oh come on Seiko.... I have other hobbies as well... so many outstanding new models, it's unbelievable! So in the end Seiko actually cares about our opinion









Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

fluence4 said:


> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


Any reference numbers on these?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

new 6105s: SPB151 & SPB153
new Tunas: S23629, S23631 & SLA042


Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire

I'm calling it:

The Seiko *Shuriken* Ninja Star Escapement - Grand Seiko's new Dual Impulse Escapement


----------



## lxnastynotch93

fluence4 said:


> new 6105s: SPB151 & SPB153
> new Tunas: S23629, S23631 & SLA042
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


Thanks! I'm guessing SPB151 and SPB153 are going to use the 6R35, Diashield, and have an MSRP around $1000 USD.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

The X logo has officially infected the Tunas.


----------



## Domo

I honestly don't know what to buy first. It's been a dry few years if you ask me but holy crap they've come through with the goods now. That auto tuna....
It's 1:30am....I'm gonna...go...to sleep....


----------



## Tickstart

Haha no. This 6105 looks too much like a 6105. Where's the catch? 68 mm width?? I can clearly see it's not a 100% accurate but this is more than I expected. Thank you SEIKO!


----------



## v1triol

fluence4 said:


> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


A case of the vintagized 6RMAS looks kinda darker than steel, is it titanium?


----------



## Tickstart

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Thanks! I'm guessing SPB151 and SPB153 are going to use the 6R35, Diashield, and have an MSRP around $1000 USD.


$1000 for a 6r35 watch? Don't you think that's a little understated?

Ah.. Of course. There's the catch. The price. It will be $2000, if what you say is true about the movement. But this is just speculation, right? Isn't there a date-only movement SEIKO can put in the new 6105 that's of the old thick-grade 6r's? In that case it could be maybe $1100. In my guesstimation.


----------



## jlatassa

fluence4 said:


> new 6105s: SPB151 & SPB153
> new Tunas: S23629, S23631 & SLA042
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


The silver Tuna will be a must-have! Where did you find the info?


----------



## Seikogi

Don't care much about the divers ... but this one, this one! The most beautiful watch I have seen in a while 

Look at the indices, hands and the tastefully done star..

Wish it was 36mm instead of 39mm, not that I plan to spend 100k on a watch anytime soon.

sjx photo


----------



## tuffode

Wow..... the new 6105’s look incredible, the X doesn’t bother me for once. 

Any idea on price, and are they going to be a general release or limited?


----------



## Tickstart

tuffode said:


> Wow..... the new 6105's look incredible, the X doesn't bother me for once.
> 
> Any idea on price, and are they going to be a general release or limited?


We're awaiting the word of SEIKO's press spokesman and historian, huangcjw


----------



## flame2000

v1triol said:


> Well, I will buy one but chances are you should be able to buy another one of the 5.499 which has left


I guess I'll just go for the unlimited grey version.


----------



## izecius

Tickstart said:


> $1000 for a 6r35 watch? Don't you think that's a little understated?
> 
> Ah.. Of course. There's the catch. The price. It will be $2000, if what you say is true about the movement. But this is just speculation, right? Isn't there a date-only movement SEIKO can put in the new 6105 that's of the old thick-grade 6r's? In that case it could be maybe $1100. In my guesstimation.


Isn't the SPB149 1350? That is limited, why should the other cost more? Plus the new Alpinist has 6r35 as well, and doesn't even cost that much.


----------



## josayeee

__
http://instagr.am/p/B9WueisHedM/
Is this real? haha


----------



## sriracha

What're the dimensions of the new 6105's?


----------



## 59yukon01

I think anything over a grand for any 6r based watch is ridiculous, and this coming from a Seiko fan who has 12 of their watches.


----------



## Nayche

Wow, fantastic releases. Is that brown dialled version the SBDC101 or are we getting a sunburst grey like the original 62 MAS?

The 6105's look fantastic, did not expect them to look so 'traditional'. What's going on with Seiko??? They're knocking it out the park with these new mass produced divers.


----------



## mikelj1

taurnilf said:


> The has SPB053J1 zaratsu? The SPB149J1 should have brushed sides.


Yeh, the strip acting as a demarcation between the top brushing and the case sides is Zaratsu polished on the SPB053J1. It's my little bit of GS since I'll never be able to afford one .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

Tickstart said:


> Haha no. This 6105 looks too much like a 6105. Where's the catch?


I wonder if this means alternative strap option for SLA033 owners.

Knowing Seiko they'll probably make the new strap 20mm so it won't readily fit.

And the new SLA straps are blue not black.


----------



## mconlonx

The 6105 and 62MAS reissues are on-point, for sure. But I'm guessing they will still be priced way past what I'd be willing to pay for either. Whatevs, there's always the homages...


----------



## vsh

krayzie said:


> The X logo has officially infected the Tunas.


SBDB013 from 2015 had it from the start.


----------



## Joll71

sriracha said:


> What're the dimensions of the new 6105's?


The leak said 42.5 but that remains to be seen.


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

looks pretty bland honestly, and I'm not excited about the prices they'll be asking for. We dont really know how much better the 6r35 is compared to the 6r15 yet, if at all.


----------



## Nayche

mconlonx said:


> The 6105 and 62MAS reissues are on-point, for sure. But I'm guessing they will still be priced way past what I'd be willing to pay for either. Whatevs, there's always the homages...


No chapter ring means properly aligned dial/markings therefore these models will cost atleast $500 more than thier misaligned counterparts


----------



## YoureTerrific

This SPB145J1 seems to be non-limited. More info at https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2020/3/5/prospex-seiko-march-2020-announcements


----------



## argv

Is it possible to order the SLA037 strap for our SLA017?

Now I have 0 whining about SLA017 price!


----------



## daytripper

Ohhhh I totally want that cheaper version SLA033, what's the model number?


----------



## krayzie

vsh said:


> SBDB013 from 2015 had it from the start.


Yea you are right I just never look at the crown on my SBDX014.

I know they started putting the X on the dial with the limited editions for a few years, but I think now they've officially phased out the MASTER moniker for all of their models (in case Omega decides to sue them on international markets me thinks).


----------



## izecius

daytripper said:


> Ohhhh I totally want that cheaper version SLA033, what's the model number?


SPB151J1

It is ....... amazing. I hoped for a smaller and cheaper SLA033 at some point, and they bring it out.


----------



## huangcjz

OmegaTom said:


> This new "Ever-Brilliant Steel" sounds like Seiko's analogue to Rolex's 904L Steel, which is similarly more corrosion-resistant than 316L and apparently has a similarly brighter 'sheen'. 904L is also softer than 316L (and presumably less scratch-resistant), so I wonder if Seiko's new steel also suffers from the same weakness.


The leak said that the new steel is meant to be more corrosion-resistant than 904L:










Everything was there, with the pure iron dial for the Tuna Can, and the magnetic resistance - we just couldn't link the two and make sense of it. We couldn't work out that the new stainless steel would be used only for the bezel of the new Tuna Can, as someone pointed out that making the entire case from it rather than from Titanium would make it too heavy.



krayzie said:


> Yea shouldn't the 62MAS get 8L35 and the Tuna get 8L55? I wonder how heavy this steel Tuna would be.
> 
> Nice to see the magic lever which is definitive of Seiko is making a comeback.


It's just the bezel which is the new steel, the rest of the case is still Titanium.

I agree about Magic Lever, which is definitive of Seiko, though actually in the past in the 1960s and 1970s, they've turned to the Swiss-style integrated reverser gear system in the train bridges in order to reduce the thickness of their higher-end movements (83xx vs. 62xx, 56xx vs. 61xx, and 51xx and 52xx - the 564x GSes were more expensive than the 614x GSes at the time they were sold since they were thinner, despite having a lower beat-rate), whereas Magic Lever, which was originally conceived as a cost-reduction measure since it uses fewer parts and can just be bolted on top of a manual-winding movement design rather than having to be integrated into the train bridge at the design level, but hence has the disadvantage of making the movements thicker, was used for their lower-end watches. Seiko's first automatic watch actually used a Swiss-designed movement. Their first in-house-designed automatic movement in 1959, the Gyro-Marvel, was the first to use the Magic Lever, and made Japanese automatics a lot cheaper - I think the Gyro-Marvel cost just over a third of their first model? I can't remember exactly.



Joll71 said:


> The leaks said the SBDC101 was non-limited and had a brown dial, looks like a brown sunburst from the one image that leaked. The leaks got the size spot on, too, 40.5.


The SBDC101 looks charcoal grey to me. I think the brown one will be a different model to the SBDC101 - there are 2 model numbers in between, SBDC103 and SBDC105, that we haven't seen yet, before the SBDC107.



FishPizza said:


> Wow, fantastic releases. Is that brown dialled version the SBDC101 or are we getting a sunburst grey like the original 62 MAS?
> 
> The 6105's look fantastic, did not expect them to look so 'traditional'. What's going on with Seiko??? They're knocking it out the park with these new mass produced divers.


The one on the left is the sunburst grey one with silver markers, hands, and bezel numbers, the charcoal dial has always had hints of brown in it. The one on the right is the golden-brown dial model, with the gold markers, hands, and bezel numbers.



lxnastynotch93 said:


> Thanks! I'm guessing SPB151 and SPB153 are going to use the 6R35, Diashield, and have an MSRP around $1000 USD.





tuffode said:


> Wow..... the new 6105's look incredible, the X doesn't bother me for once.
> 
> Any idea on price, and are they going to be a general release or limited?





mconlonx said:


> The 6105 and 62MAS reissues are on-point, for sure. But I'm guessing they will still be priced way past what I'd be willing to pay for either. Whatevs, there's always the homages...





FishPizza said:


> No chapter ring means properly aligned dial/markings therefore these models will cost atleast $500 more than thier misaligned counterparts


Price has already leaked for the 6105 modern re-interpretation. 120,000 JPY on silicone strap, 140,000 JPY on stainless steel bracelet, July release. I believe they will not be limited.



izecius said:


> Isn't the SPB149 1350? That is limited, why should the other cost more? Plus the new Alpinist has 6r35 as well, and doesn't even cost that much.


The new 6105 modern re-interpretation does cost a bit more than the SBDC101/107, see above.



v1triol said:


> A case of the vintagized 6RMAS looks kinda darker than steel, is it titanium?


No rumours of titanium.



josayeee said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B9WueisHedM/
> Is this real? haha


Looks real to me!



jlatassa said:


> I'd like to know what strap is on the 62MAS in this photo!


I imagine Anthony Kable (who writes Plus9Time) will be having conniptions! He bought an original 62MAS Tropic with his own money and donated it to the Seiko Museum for them to put their 62MAS on because he hated seeing it on the modern strap which is seen in that photo so much, and yet they use the incorrect strap for their high-res press photos in 2020!:

"I am very happy that I was able to acquire this strap and document the details. As it is so rare I decided to donate this to the Seiko Museum in Tokyo. Currently their 62MAS on display has a terrible looking thin modern band on it. While I would love to have it in my collection I think it is better served in the museum where many more people will be able to see it. The museum has around ten thousand visitors per year...

Update: I visited the Seiko Museum in February 2017 and saw the original strap now fitted to the 62MAS on display."

https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2017/2/4/62mas-6217-8000-original-tropic-strap

February 2017 was even before the SLA017 was launched... I don't remember the press photos of the original 62MAS released when the SLA017 was released having that modern strap, so I don't think they're recycled photos... Anthony cares more about Seiko's history than they themselves do. So you could contact the Seiko Museum and ask them about the strap you see on the 62MAS.


----------



## daytripper

https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2020/3/5/prospex-seiko-march-2020-announcements

New Sting Ray King Turtle

3 new Samurais, one with Sting Ray Dial and two with waffle dials "King Samurai"?

3 new Alpinist-esque with minute tracks


----------



## Seikogi

I'd have 100% bought this one if the subdial had "Porco Rosso's" face instead of the Italian flag. How cool would that be, an ace-pilot bounty hunter pig with black sunglasses....


----------



## mtbmike

*New Alpinist more of an Explorer*

Psyched for these as I am gravitating to smaller watches and never liked the extra crown crown/compass.



















This on bracelet would be my choice!


----------



## daytripper

Damn this one is beautiful, except for that cyclops


----------



## Seikogi

*Re: New Alpinist more of an Explorer*



mtbmike said:


> This on bracelet would be my choice!


Mine as well...! Hope its not a see through caseback (keep it thin). Love the dial texture and smaller size... no one needs that rotating ring anyways


----------



## mtbmike

*King Turtle Manta Ray*

Also digging this one!


----------



## ahonobaka

Joll71 said:


> The leak said 42.5 but that remains to be seen.


42.7mm confirmed:
https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2020/3/5/prospex-seiko-march-2020-announcements

This has all the details for all the models

EDIT: errrr, I may have replied to an old post/window I had open. Thread moving fast LOL


----------



## mconlonx

Joll71 said:


> The leak said 42.5 but that remains to be seen.


Well that would be sweet. Current homages are sized at 44mm, and Smiths is coming out with a 40mm version, so this would really be a sweet-spot for many, including me...



huangcjz said:


> Price has already leaked for the 6105 modern re-interpretation. *120,000 JPY on silicone strap, 140,000 JPY on stainless steel bracelet*, July release. I believe they will not be limited.


...nvrmnd.


----------



## huangcjz

Seikogi said:


> I'd have 100% bought this one if the subdial had "Porco Rosso's" face instead of the Italian flag. How cool would that be, an ace-pilot bounty hunter pig with black sunglasses...


I bet det.briscoe will be loving this Italian flag watch!


----------



## Degr8n8

taurnilf said:


> Is this an actual pic?


Lol! Cheaper model comes with a band and free bracelet! Nice!


----------



## Tickstart

Oh yeah. 140000JPY for the new 6105, not gonna lie, is very much pushing it and I doubt I will be willing to pay that much. But at least it's not unattainable like the GS prices or the SLA's. We'll see what the Swedish prices will be. I'm hoping under $2000.


----------



## jazzy88

*Re: New Alpinist more of an Explorer*



Seikogi said:


> Mine as well...! Hope its not a see through caseback (keep it thin). Love the dial texture and smaller size... no one needs that rotating ring anyways


What's the case diameter on this?


----------



## huangcjz

I have heard that for the new GS Spring Drive 5 days movement used in the divers' watch, it's possible for the power reserve indicator to be on the movement itself, vs. on the dial (though it isn't on this watch).


----------



## huangcjz

*Re: New Alpinist more of an Explorer*



jazzy88 said:


> What's the case diameter on this?


38.0 mm. They're at the bottom of this article: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2020/3/5/prospex-seiko-march-2020-announcements

(I think an "S" is missing in front of the "PB" for the model numbers for these models - they should be in Seiko's "SPB" range, as with their other 6R watches.)


----------



## jazzy88

*Re: New Alpinist more of an Explorer*



huangcjz said:


> 38.0 mm. They're at the bottom of this article: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2020/3/5/prospex-seiko-march-2020-announcements
> 
> (I think an "S" is missing in front of the "PB" for the model numbers for these models - they should be in Seiko's "SPB" range, as with their other 6R watches.)


That's great. I loved the superb LE Tictac's from last year but for the 40mm case.


----------



## Degr8n8

For those wondering, I don't think the new SlA models with the new steel are using diashield. It looks like seiko took down their specs page for the SLA025 and SlA017 but I was able to compare the SLA033 to the sla037 spec sheet and the 033 shows "super hard coating" while the new sla037 just mentions "ever brilliant steel" with no mention of a coating. No diashield would definitely bring these watches one step closer to GS.

Edit: the new sla037 is 14.7mm thick which is slightly thicker than the sla017 at 14.2 mm thick. Small price to pay for the 8l55 movement. Brilliant marketing decision by seiko because if they kept the specs of the 037 the same as the 017, but only changed the color way while increasing the price, a lot of customers would of been really pissed. If Seiko kept the specs and price of the sla037 the same as the sla017, then fans wouldn't buy the other new limited edition watches with the new price hike. A phenomenal example of up selling in marketing as the sla037 is cheaper than the other two new limited editions but is still very expensive and thus incentivises the purchase of the new tuna and 300m 8l55 diver. Seiko gets better and better at marketing every year and I'm having collector fatigue (which seems to correlate with how thin my wallet has been getting).

Pic of sla033 spec followed by 037 spec


----------



## huangcjz

izecius said:


> Like the SLA037, but the price is too high for me. Not surprised by Seiko's new strategy and pricing, targeting their hardcore collectors actively and some *investors* passively. The ever-brilliant steel name would be something Apple would come out with.


Ugh, that "i" word.


----------



## lightspire

Check out Plus9Time for new 2020 Seiko watches and links!


----------



## mconlonx

*Re: New Alpinist more of an Explorer*



jazzy88 said:


> What's the case diameter on this?


38mm


----------



## GFSEA86

huangcjz said:


> I have heard that for the new GS Spring Drive 5 days movement used in the divers' watch, it's possible for the power reserve indicator to be on the movement itself, vs. on the dial (though it isn't on this watch).


It's on the watch. The marketing image has the PR covered by one of the hands.

Seiko SBDX012, SBBN029, SBBN040
Grand Seiko SBGX335
Bunch of other stuff


----------



## huangcjz

The new silicone strap on the divers' watches strikes me as a kind of modern re-interpretation of the XGL-731 tire-tread strap that the JDM version of the 6105-8110 came on: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2018/7/20/early-seiko-dive-straps



GFSEA86 said:


> It's on the watch. The marketing image has the PR covered by one of the hands.


I know it's on the dial side of this new divers' watch. What I'm saying is that apparently it's possible for this movement for it not to be on the dial - that there can be a different version of this movement which has it on the back rather than on the front.


----------



## Seikogi

Ever-Brilliant steel = marketing term. the only thing google finds that is named like that is a freight ship in Panama. 

I am wondering, did they hire someone from Apple?


----------



## yonsson




----------



## huangcjz

Seikogi said:


> Ever-Brilliant steel = marketing term. the only thing google finds that is named like that is a freight ship in Panama.
> 
> I am wondering, did they hire someone from Apple?


I don't know about Apple, but some news that I don't think has been posted yet - they're setting up a new company, Grand Seiko Europe: "On April 1, 2020, a new company, Grand Seiko Europe S.A.S., will be established in Paris as a wholly owned subsidiary of Seiko Watch Corporation, Tokyo. It will be responsible for the sales and marketing of the Grand Seiko brand in all of continental Europe... In line with this brand building strategy, it will also manage the new Grand Seiko Boutique in the Place Vendôme in Paris which opens in March this year.

The President will be Frédéric Bondoux, who has recently joined Grand Seiko. Frédéric has long experience in the luxury watch market and is looking forward to the challenge of taking Grand Seiko forward and consolidating its position as a major player in its sector in Europe..."

https://www.grand-seiko.com/global-en/news/pressrelease/20200126

Looking Frédéric Bondoux up, he comes from The Swatch Group: Managing Director Longines France, Jan 2015 - Feb 2020. Managing Director Omega France, Feb 2001 - Dec 2014.


----------



## kamonjj

Degr8n8 said:


> For those wondering, I don't think the new SlA models with the new steel are using diashield. It looks like seiko took down their specs page for the SLA025 and SlA017 but I was able to compare the SLA033 to the sla037 spec sheet and the 033 shows "super hard coating" while the new sla037 just mentions "ever brilliant steel" with no mention of a coating. No diashield would definitely bring these watches one step closer to GS.
> 
> Edit: the new sla037 is 14.7mm thick which is slightly thicker than the sla017 at 14.2 mm thick. Small price to pay for the 8l55 movement. Brilliant marketing decision by seiko because if they kept the specs of the 037 the same as the 017, but only changed the color way while increasing the price, a lot of customers would of been really pissed. If Seiko kept the specs and price of the sla037 the same as the sla017, then fans wouldn't buy the other new limited edition watches with the new price hike. A phenomenal example of up selling in marketing as the sla037 is cheaper than the other two new limited editions but is still very expensive and thus incentivises the purchase of the new tuna and 300m 8l55 diver. Seiko gets better and better at marketing every year and I'm having collector fatigue (which seems to correlate with how thin my wallet has been getting).
> 
> Pic of sla033 spec followed by 037 spec
> View attachment 14927105
> View attachment 14927109


So it's a new movement, that supposed to be better but has the same accuracy spec? Makes no sense to me ....


----------



## mi6_

fluence4 said:


>


Is the SBDC101 (top left in the above photo) a grey dial or brown? I thought it was grey with a black bezel from the first leaked photos, but these clearer photos above make it look brown. Anyone know if it's a ceramic bezel? I'm not aging $1250 us for a non-ceramic bezel.

EDIT: OK I see the consensus is the brown dial is not the SBDC101 which is another variant with a grey dial.


----------



## B1ff_77

taurnilf said:


>


Am still cautious, but this looks AMAZING. Cant wait to see some real pictures of the grey version. If it's anything like the blue I will be buying one.

Maybe we're finally being rewarded for sticking around despite those awful handsets they've been using to ruin the modern reinterpretations.


----------



## huangcjz

kamonjj said:


> So it's a new movement, that supposed to be better but has the same accuracy spec? Makes no sense to me ....


The 8L55 in the SLA037/SBEX009 is 36,000 vph Hi-Beat. The 8L35 in the SLA017/SBDX019 is 28,800 vph. That's how it's meant to be better.



mi6_ said:


> Is the SBDC101 (top left in the above photo) a grey dial or brown? I thought it was grey with a black bezel from the first leaked photos, but these clearer photos above make it look brown. Anyone know if it's a ceramic bezel? I'm not aging $1250 us for a non-ceramic bezel.
> 
> EDIT: OK I see the consensus is the brown dial is not the SBDC101 which is another variant with a grey dial.


Edit: Sorry, I was wrong before. See Pages 21 and 22 of the catalogue - the images are a bit clearer there: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/catalog/special/2020/#target/page_no=24


----------



## lxnastynotch93

huangcjz said:


> The 8L55 in the SLA037/SBEX009 is 36,000 vph Hi-Beat. The 8L35 in the SLA017/SBDX019 is 28,800 vph. That's how it's meant to be better.
> 
> The SBDC101/SPB143 top left is charcoal grey with hints of brown, like the original 62MAS and SLA017/SBDX019 are. The brown dial version with gold markers is the one on the right, the SPB147. See Pages 21 and 22 of the catalogue: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/catalog/special/2020/#target/page_no=24


The more I look at it, the more I like the SPB151. That's gonna have to be purchased, absolutely. $1300 is getting pricey though...

Seiko is smartening up too, by removing the chapter ring on their higher end divers. You can't misalign what isn't there.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

huangcjz said:


> The new silicone strap on the divers' watches strikes me as a kind of modern re-interpretation of the XGL-731 tire-tread strap that the JDM version of the 6105-8110 came on: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2018/7/20/early-seiko-dive-straps
> 
> I know it's on the dial side of this new divers' watch. What I'm saying is that apparently it's possible for this movement for it not to be on the dial - that there can be a different version of this movement which has it on the back rather than on the front.


The 6105-8110 ad on my new Grand Seiko Evolution Book shows Water 150m Proof on the dial with that tire tread strap.

So the waffle strap only came on the 6105-8119?

The manual wind Spring Drive always had the PR indicator on the back side, even with the first ones from 1999 IIRC. I guess it wouldn't make much sense for the rotor to block the view on the self wind version.


----------



## Joll71

From the Seiko catalogue


----------



## mi6_

^^^^

Thanks. Looks like there is both a charcoal grey dial and a brown dial version, both with the black bezel. Any idea of these are ceramic bezel inserts on these models?


----------



## Joll71

mi6_ said:


> Thanks for clarifying. I'll probably be passing on the SBDC101 unless I can see one in person. I'm not a fan of the brown tinge to the dial (I just don't like the colour brown).


That original top left image that you were asking for clarification on is the brown version - you can see it in the middle in the catalogue image, SPB145. The grey dial looks pretty grey to me - SPB143. That catalogue image is the first time we've seen pics of all 4 variants.


----------



## huangcjz

krayzie said:


> So the waffle strap only came on the 6105-8119?


As Anthony's article I linked says, the ZLM01 "Waffle" strap came on the early 6105-8000s until 1969. In 1969, the GL721 "Chocolate Bar" was used on the 6105-8110. The XGL-731 a.k.a. "Tire Tread" was released in 1972. This was only ever provided on the 6105-8110 in the Japanese market and was produced until the end of the models life.:

https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2018/7/20/early-seiko-dive-straps


----------



## Joll71

mi6_ said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Thanks. Looks like there is both a charcoal grey dial and a brown dial version, both with the black bezel. Any idea of these are ceramic bezel inserts on these models?


Doesn't say in the text, so I'd assume not ceramic. Only the SPB149 is limited, to 5,500.


----------



## tiki5698

Seiko definitely gonna get some of my money this year!!!!

Wowza!


----------



## Joll71




----------



## HamSamich9

New Alpinist models but without the useless compass bezel. With textured dials in the PB157J1 (blue), PB155J1 (green) and PB159J1 (black).


----------



## lxnastynotch93

HamSamich9 said:


> New Alpinist models but without the useless compass bezel. With textured dials in the PB157J1 (blue), PB155J1 (green) and PB159J1 (black).
> 
> View attachment 14927419


Black dial on bracelet is an automatic winner. Put it up against something like a Tudor BB36 and I think you have a pretty strong value proposition.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

HamSamich9 said:


> New Alpinist models but without the useless compass bezel. With textured dials in the PB157J1 (blue), PB155J1 (green) and PB159J1 (black).
> 
> View attachment 14927419


Take my money now please!


----------



## Nayche

Joll71 said:


> From the Seiko catalogue
> View attachment 14927339


That grey dialled SPB143J1 just looks like an instant classic to me.

I like how it's a modernised 62 MAS, but without the stupid arrow hands and huge size. It's almost like comparing a vintage sub to the new ceramic version. I prefer the vintage look but also understand things change with improving materials and manufacturing processes. It just seems well overdue and it's a shame Seiko don't upgrade the classics as part of a continuing model linage more often.

The proportions do look right, especially after doubting the bezel insert thickness. Will be my next watch for sure and I think I'd find it hard to wear my SKX or Oris 65 from then on!


----------



## hedd

tsteph12 said:


> Take my money now please!


It looks weird without the crown guards.


----------



## yonsson

GS was a little disappointing price-wise but SEIKO hit that sh*t right out of the park.


----------



## 3WR

izecius said:


> ...
> 
> The SPB149 is interesting and really well done by them. Affordable 40mm dive watch in a similar theme. If someone wants one, with 5500 pieces, they will get one. I may snap one up.


Was wondering how that would work out. Is there a typical pattern with new releases like this with those quantities? Buying frenzy at first at full price followed by some period of continued availability? Any hope of finding them for less than MSRP?

Specifically wondering about SPB149.

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tuffode

Are these new non limited divers going to be available in the US? I haven't seen the new alpinist anywhere here besides hodinkee's website. I want to wait for some discounts!


----------



## Tickstart

SEIKO's field watch Alpinists look really nice too.


----------



## huangcjz

HamSamich9 said:


> New Alpinist models but without the useless compass bezel. With textured dials in the PB157J1 (blue), PB155J1 (green) and PB159J1 (black).


There's a "S" missing at the beginning of those model numbers, if you look at the catalogue on Seiko's web-site - they should be "SPB", as with other 6R movement watches. See page 32: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/catalog/special/2020/#target/page_no=35


----------



## kamonjj

huangcjz said:


> The 8L55 in the SLA037/SBEX009 is 36,000 vph Hi-Beat. The 8L35 in the SLA017/SBDX019 is 28,800 vph. That's how it's meant to be better.


Yea I understand the beat rate is higher. Which should translate to better time keeping. The higher beat rate also would have shorter service intervals.

So what are the benefits if it doesn't keep better time aside from having hi beat on the dial?


----------



## lxnastynotch93

3WR said:


> Was wondering how that would work out. Is there a typical pattern with new releases like this with those quantities? Buying frenzy at first at full price followed by some period of continued availability? Any hope of finding them for less than MSRP?
> 
> Specifically wondering about SPB149.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With the Thailand releases, it's usually a buying frenzy at lower prices, then some retail availability, followed by prices slowly increasing as supply dries up.

Most of those LE releases are less than 1500 pieces.

For a 5500 piece LE, I would expect prices to actually be higher at first, dip after a few months, and then slowly start to increase as supply dries up.

That's my $.02 on it at least.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nsjong

tuffode said:


> Are these new non limited divers going to be available in the US? I haven't seen the new alpinist anywhere here besides hodinkee's website. I want to wait for some discounts!


Yes, the SPB model code is for international (non-JDM) releases and all the releases are from the Seiko 2020 English catalogue.


----------



## Mr Auto

HamSamich9 said:


> New Alpinist models but without the useless compass bezel. With textured dials in the PB157J1 (blue), PB155J1 (green) and PB159J1 (black).
> 
> View attachment 14927419


They look really nice. I can see myself with one of these.

Anymore specs available ?

If the price is right and Seiko doesn't pull the old "limited edition" trick these will sell like hotcakes.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71

Mr Auto said:


> They look really nice. I can see myself with one of these.
> Anymore specs available ?
> If the price is right and Seiko doesn't pull the old "limited edition" trick these will sell like hotcakes.


They're not limited


----------



## krayzie

kamonjj said:


> So what are the benefits if it doesn't keep better time aside from having hi beat on the dial?


This is the question I asked myself when the SBGH001 first came out.

Then again the seconds hand does move a tad smoother (Spring Drive would be perfect).

I guess it would make more sense if you go for the VFA version from an accuracy point of view.


----------



## Tanker G1

FishPizza said:


> I like how it's a modernised 62 MAS, but without the stupid arrow hands and huge size.


I get that there's reason for excitement but when did 42.6 mm become HUGE? Also, I quite like the 'stupid' handset.

Try to stay positive friend, you'll live a happier life.


----------



## Nayche

Tanker G1 said:


> FishPizza said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like how it's a modernised 62 MAS, but without the stupid arrow hands and huge size.
> 
> 
> 
> I get that there's reason for excitement but when did 42.6 mm become HUGE? Also, I quite like the 'stupid' handset.
> 
> Try to stay positive friend, you'll live a happier life.
> 
> View attachment 14927655
Click to expand...

What makes you think I don't have a happy life?

Watches are subjective. Just because I prefer a certain style doesn't make me have a negative outlook. Kind of a stupid comment to make..


----------



## Tickstart

How is the sars-cov-2 affecting SEIKO's production ya reckon?


----------



## Tanker G1

FishPizza said:


> What makes you think I don't have a happy life?
> 
> Watches are subjective. Just because I prefer a certain style doesn't make me have a negative outlook. Kind of a stupid comment to make..


A positive person would have said I like this new one without calling another model huge and stupid. If that's not obvious, I guess I'm sorry about your lack of intelligence and your stupid wrist size. See how that works?


----------



## Seikogi

Tickstart said:


> How is the sars-cov-2 affecting SEIKO's production ya reckon?


I heard that the roboter who aligns the chapter rings is affected by the virus.

My source also told me that he was screaming and throwing chapter rings through the whole factory.

Then (allegedly) - the new designer who did the fat LX divers - slapped him (the robot) with his Fatmaster300 (showing his "wrist presence", as the artist likes to call it ).

Right now the robot is on vacation and we get polished chapter rings for the new releases. Hope that explains.


----------



## Nayche

Tanker G1 said:


> FishPizza said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think I don't have a happy life?
> 
> Watches are subjective. Just because I prefer a certain style doesn't make me have a negative outlook. Kind of a stupid comment to make..
> 
> 
> 
> A positive person would have said I like this new one without calling another model huge and stupid. If that's not obvious, I guess I'm sorry about your lack of intelligence and your stupid wrist size. See how that works?
Click to expand...

Hey look, as long as you like your watch you needn't worry about the stupid mans opinion on the internet ok?

Now go and have a lie down dear.


----------



## jonysan

I'm really digging the SPB143J1. On a waffle strap, might be my affordable answer to the SLA017.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Are these new as well? Looks like some interesting additions to the Cocktail line. Back shows 38.5mm dia.


----------



## boatswain

jonysan said:


> I'm really digging the SPB143J1. On a waffle strap, might be my affordable answer to the SLA017.
> 
> View attachment 14927759


I dare say I like it actually even more than the 17.

I am very excited about this one


----------



## krayzie

Seikogi said:


> Fatmaster300 (showing his "wrist presence", as the artist likes to call it ).


FM300 LOL!


----------



## Tickstart

This mad really.. What SEIKO's done. They've given us a new 62MAS everyone can vouch for, with proper hands. A SIXTYONEOFIVE!! That's proper too, real hands! A real, bonafide 6105 case!! A STOPLIGHT SECONDS HAND. Guys..

Oh wait I see a little difference now, in the case. The crown's not at 4 o'clock. It is on the original and the SLA033. This one's more SKXish, at ~3:45. Maybe that's the dreaded catch? Along with the crown itself which admittedly looks a little off. I hope it won't bother me eventually. Getting worried now but my initial feelings are still "YES!"


----------



## huangcjz

GirchyGirchy said:


> Are these new as well? Looks like some interesting additions to the Cocktail line. Back shows 38.5mm


Yes, they're new. There are 2 other models of them as well. The dial textures are interesting, too. I like the smaller size, though I would personally have preferred hour markers like the one on the traditional Cocktail Times. Always opportunity for more such models to come out in the future, though!


----------



## Nayche

Tickstart said:


> This mad really.. What SEIKO's done. They've given us a new 62MAS everyone can vouch for, with proper hands. A SIXTYONEOFIVE!! That's proper too, real hands! A real, bonafide 6105 case!! A STOPLIGHT SECONDS HAND. Guys..
> 
> Oh wait I see a little difference now, in the case. The crown's not at 4 o'clock. It is on the original and the SLA033. This one's more SKXish, at ~3:45. Maybe that's the dreaded catch? Along with the crown itself which admittedly looks a little off. I hope it won't bother me eventually. Getting worried now but my initial feelings are still "YES!"


Do you reckon we can expect a much higher level of finishing on these compared to say the SRP Turtle series? The price increase would indicate that to be the case but I've never owned a Seiko worth $1000+


----------



## Nayche

duplicate


----------



## aalin13

Wow, woke up to an avalanche of new models.

The 62mas and 6105 re-imagined looks really good, smaller case sizes, handset closer to the design of the original. Going to be hard to choose one from all the variants.

Really excited about the new Tunas as well, though not quite the same dial as the original, it's a step in the right direction with handsets that more closely resemble the old Tuna hands. I've noticed that they have gone with a none bisecting hour hand and a bisected minute hand on both the automatic and quartz tunas, which is definitely a departure from the old Tunas. Still, glad that they have listened to the customers.


----------



## Tickstart

FishPizza said:


> Do you reckon we can expect a much higher level of finishing on these compared to say the SRP Turtle series? The price increase would indicate that to be the case but I've never owned a Seiko worth $1000+


I'm the wrong person to ask, I only own SKXs and an SNE498. NOT keen on spending $1000+ on a watch but.... Yeah I don't know what I'll do.


----------



## huangcjz

Tickstart said:


> I'm the wrong person to ask, I only own SKXs and an SNE498. NOT keen on spending $1000+ on a watch but.... Yeah I don't know what I'll do.


Hey, at least they're not Limited Editions, so you don't have to rush to decide, and have time to save up money for it too! _/cries in Crown chronograph_


----------



## Dopamina

SBP 14x , 62mas, look amazing. Too bad brazilian Real $ is now less than a quarter of a US dollar and losing value one day yes and next day too. I do not see myself purchasing watches any time soon. The case is 40.5 mm! That is basically what we had estimated from the first image leak. And someone was killing himself laughing of the law of proportions.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

FishPizza said:


> Do you reckon we can expect a much higher level of finishing on these compared to say the SRP Turtle series? The price increase would indicate that to be the case but I've never owned a Seiko worth $1000+


F&F will be better but no, you don't get much higher. The higher the prices, the smaller the differences. Dimishing returns.... for example the sub is a lot more expensive than the BB yet the differences are not so obvious.

Not many can tell them, usually when they can't tell they start to "feel" them


----------



## badgerracer

GirchyGirchy said:


> Are these new as well? Looks like some interesting additions to the Cocktail line. Back shows 38.5mm dia.
> 
> View attachment 14927805


These look really nice, I just wish they had sapphire instead of hardlex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

GirchyGirchy said:


> Are these new as well? Looks like some interesting additions to the Cocktail line. Back shows 38.5mm dia.
> 
> View attachment 14927805


Yes, love that guilloche style pattern! It will look much better irl (its a 3d pattern) compared to the press photos.

Hope for some no-date options...


----------



## taurnilf

jonysan said:


> I'm really digging the SPB143J1. On a waffle strap, might be my affordable answer to the SLA017.
> 
> View attachment 14927759


I just hope the green tint ain't too green as this will make the watch look cheap, like the fake Seiko divers. Hoping this is significantly cheaper than the LE 149.


----------



## BurnSurvivor

Sheesh, Seiko hitting us good ones this year. I’m feeling the alpinist. Is the dial sunburst like the green and the limited blue one?


----------



## taurnilf

BurnSurvivor said:


> Sheesh, Seiko hitting us good ones this year. I'm feeling the alpinist. Is the dial sunburst like the green and the limited blue one?


Me too. The dials are textured. I'm liking this:


----------



## Impulse

I love all of these.

That 6105 reinterpretation took me by surprise.


FishPizza said:


> Tickstart said:
> 
> 
> 
> This mad really.. What SEIKO's done. They've given us a new 62MAS everyone can vouch for, with proper hands. A SIXTYONEOFIVE!! That's proper too, real hands! A real, bonafide 6105 case!! A STOPLIGHT SECONDS HAND. Guys..
> 
> Oh wait I see a little difference now, in the case. The crown's not at 4 o'clock. It is on the original and the SLA033. This one's more SKXish, at ~3:45. Maybe that's the dreaded catch? Along with the crown itself which admittedly looks a little off. I hope it won't bother me eventually. Getting worried now but my initial feelings are still "YES!"
> 
> 
> 
> Do you reckon we can expect a much higher level of finishing on these compared to say the SRP Turtle series? The price increase would indicate that to be the case but I've never owned a Seiko worth $1000+
Click to expand...

Well judging from my own SPB079 (aka MM200, mid range seiko diver...just under 1k) vs, say my Turtle,(s), there's no comparison.

The finishing is far superior (sharper reflections for example), git and feelis better by far (more heft, better bezel action)...but it's not something that pictures truly capture imho.

Even the bracelet IMHO (on the 77 variant) is FAR better than anything on the cheaper entry level divers most are accustomed to.

Oh, and the MM200s have zaratsu polishing.....according to SeikoUSA....so it's possible this 6105 reinterpretation might have it too.

So yes, I expect the 1000 watches to continue that trend.


----------



## Galaga

taurnilf said:


> I just hope the green tint ain't too green as this will make the watch look cheap, like the fake Seiko divers. Hoping this is significantly cheaper than the LE 149.


What green tint? The lume? I see a tobacco type of dial.


----------



## Impulse

Dopamina said:


> SBP 14x , 62mas, look amazing. Too bad brazilian Real $ is now less than a quarter of a US dollar and losing value one day yes and next day too. I do not see myself purchasing watches any time soon. The case is 40.5 mm! That is basically what we had estimated from the first image leak. *And someone was killing himself laughing of the law of proportions.*
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


That same person said that Seiko also screws up every new release.

Yet they're in here struggling to find something to complain about.


----------



## TheJubs

I wonder if Seiko is going to revisit the 6159 reinterpretation in a year or two and revise it to make it more faithful to the original, like they did with the 6Rmas 2.0 and the new 6105 modern release. Having three "affordable," faithful reinterpretations of these iconic divers makes for a pretty compelling lineup if they went that route.


----------



## krayzie

Tickstart said:


> How is the sars-cov-2 affecting SEIKO's production ya reckon?


Well all I know is from a sales point of view the preppers are not going to wait two whole months to get a SHTF watch, they want it NOW!

In two months if they end up locking down all the metropolitan cities around the world I'm sure mask and toilet paper production will become first priority.

Pretty sure nothing much is coming out of China right now (SARB casebacks?). The effects on the supply chain will become quite obvious in a month or so.

Made in China or Made in Japan pick your poison.

Personally I only own one Seiko watch that was made prior to Fukushima radiation leak. The others were made after and have lumabrite. Guess where they do the Zaratsu.


----------



## taurnilf

Galaga said:


> What green tint? The lume? I see a tobacco type of dial.


SBP143J1 - This model has a grey sunburst dial and green tinted lume on the hour markers. Surprisingly the lume on the hands appears to be a different color. The color mismatch may just be a rendering issue so we will have to wait and see if this is the case in reality.

SPB145J1 - This new model has a brown sunburst dial and a faux patina lume that is reminiscent of the patina seen on the original Daini-Seikosha produced 62MAS models compared to the more greenish tinge seen on the standard Suwa-Seikosha models or the SPB143J1 model above.


----------



## 59yukon01

Moral of the story is don't waste almost $4000 on a reissue with a 8L35. Wait a year or so and they'll put one out that may look better for a quarter of the price, with a 6r movement.


----------



## melvinkjones

huangcjz said:


> ...
> February 2017 was even before the SLA017 was launched... I don't remember the press photos of the original 62MAS released when the SLA017 was released having that modern strap, so I don't think they're recycled photos... *Anthony cares more about Seiko's history than they themselves do*. So you could contact the Seiko Museum and ask them about the strap you see on the 62MAS.


Too right. I understand that Seiko is focused on the business side of things, especially when they are rolling out new releases, but to make a big deal about the 62MAS and anniversary and everything else and then completely botch one of the details, even when someone has gone out of their way on their own dime to help out, pretty ridiculous.


----------



## todoroki

krayzie said:


> Well all I know is from a sales point of view the preppers are not going to wait two whole months to get a SHTF watch, they want it NOW!
> 
> In two months if they end up locking down all the metropolitan cities around the world I'm sure mask and toilet paper production will become first priority.
> 
> Pretty sure nothing much is coming out of China right now (SARB casebacks?). The effects on the supply chain will become quite obvious in a month or so.
> 
> Made in China or Made in Japan pick your poison.
> 
> Personally I only own one Seiko watch that was made prior to Fukushima radiation leak. The others were made after and have lumabrite. Guess where they do the Zaratsu.


 You live in "Filth City" yet you are seriously worried about getting contaminated from the radiation off the Lume on a Seiko watch?


----------



## konners

I haven't seen it mentioned, so here it is for those interested: a new colour way for the new generation monster: PADI. 

Interesting how Seiko have dropped the divisive handset on these new release Tunas, and the rollout of the X on the dial continues.


----------



## Locutusaborg

Impulse said:


> I love all of these.
> 
> That 6105 reinterpretation took me by surprise.
> 
> Well judging from my own SPB079 (aka MM200, mid range seiko diver...just under 1k) vs, say my Turtle,(s), there's no comparison.
> 
> The finishing is far superior (sharper reflections for example), git and feelis better by far (more heft, better bezel action)...but it's not something that pictures truly capture imho.
> 
> Even the bracelet IMHO (on the 77 variant) is FAR better than anything on the cheaper entry level divers most are accustomed to.
> 
> Oh, and the MM200s have zaratsu polishing.....according to SeikoUSA....so it's possible this 6105 reinterpretation might have it too.
> 
> So yes, I expect the 1000 watches to continue that trend.


Yeah. The mm200s do not have Zaratsu. I own one. The bracelet is awesome, but in no way shape or form is the case zaratsu level.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmtseahawk

No MM200 colours in the 2020 catalog so far. Hopefully mid year.


----------



## Galaga

59yukon01 said:


> Moral of the story is don't waste almost $4000 on a reissue with a 8L35. Wait a year or so and they'll put one out that may look better for a quarter of the price, with a 6r movement.


With a longer power reserve and arguably a nicer rubber strap.


----------



## Seikogi

gmtseahawk said:


> No MM200 colours in the 2020 catalog so far. Hopefully mid year.


I wouldn't mind a 40mm MM200 release mid-year, they can save the photoshop color games for later


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

What a horrible time to have to prioritize a house down payment 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inspectorj28

Locutusaborg said:


> Yeah. The mm200s do not have Zaratsu. I own one. The bracelet is awesome, but in no way shape or form is the case zaratsu level.


Yes they do. The highly polished strips on the side of the case/ lugs are. Seiko has explicitly stated this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Seikogi said:


> I wouldn't mind a 40mm MM200 release mid-year, they can save the photoshop color games for later


I'd stick to vostoks for their far superior steel.


----------



## Seikogi

Cobia said:


> I'd stick to vostoks for their far superior steel.


thoughtful advice


----------



## A Single White Female

Impulse said:


> I love all of these.
> 
> That 6105 reinterpretation took me by surprise.
> 
> Well judging from my own SPB079 (aka MM200, mid range seiko diver...just under 1k) vs, say my Turtle,(s), there's no comparison.
> 
> The finishing is far superior (sharper reflections for example), git and feelis better by far (more heft, better bezel action)...but it's not something that pictures truly capture imho.
> 
> Even the bracelet IMHO (on the 77 variant) is FAR better than anything on the cheaper entry level divers most are accustomed to.
> 
> Oh, and the MM200s have zaratsu polishing.....according to SeikoUSA....so it's possible this 6105 reinterpretation might have it too.
> 
> So yes, I expect the 1000 watches to continue that trend.


I have both the SPB079 and the Turtle. I agree the SPB looks way better, seems more expensive, etc. but the Turtle spends 99% of the time on my wrist. It is just so much more comfortable. The SPB feels awkward and cumbersome. And even though the milled clasp is cool, it sticks out ever so slightly and digs into the wrist whereas the Turtle is completely flush.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Wow, some stunners in the lineup for sure. I've been in the habit for the past couple of years of picking up a new Seiko as a summer adventure watch each year and I was almost certain this year it was gonna be the new black Alpinist. Now I think I like the new green one better and even that one is pushed aside by both the SPB151 Willard and the brown SPB147. Itching to see some real life pics of all of them.


----------



## todoroki

Can anyone tell me if these new textured dials are actually "Alpinist" releases, under the Alpinist name ?


----------



## JacobC

I really hope people identify how technically amazing that new mechanical movement is.


----------



## warsh

HamSamich9 said:


> New Alpinist models but without the useless compass bezel. With textured dials in the PB157J1 (blue), PB155J1 (green) and PB159J1 (black).
> 
> View attachment 14927419


When will they go on sale?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## argv

taurnilf said:


> Me too. The dials are textured. I'm liking this:


If it fits the Ginault bracelet like the Alpinist, my card is ready!


----------



## huangcjz

melvinkjones said:


> Too right. I understand that Seiko is focused on the business side of things, especially when they are rolling out new releases, but to make a big deal about the 62MAS and anniversary and everything else and then completely botch one of the details, even when someone has gone out of their way on their own dime to help out, pretty ridiculous.


Especially when the Japanese version of the web-site explicitly mentions the original TROPIC strap:

"オリジナルモデル発売当時に装着されていた「TROPIC(トロピック)」と呼ばれるファブリック調のラバーストラップを強化シリコン素材で実現し、オリジナルの意匠を可能な限り再現しています。"

which Google Translate tells me says:

"A fabric-like rubber strap called "TROPIC", which was installed when the original model was released, is realized with reinforced silicone material, and the original design is reproduced as much as possible."

Source: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/special/55th-anniversary-limited/

For some reason, the English version of the web-page doesn't mention the TROPIC strap: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/special/55th-anniversary-limited/

The leak made a point of it as well, mentioning it twice:










He's also donated the original bracelet for the first Seiko Sportsmatic 5 and a New-Old-Stock bracelet for the 6217 World Time to the Museum as well, and there might be even more that I can't remember. Can you imagine how much a New-Old-Stock bracelet for the 6217 World Time costs? They're not cheap by any stretch of the imagination, and especially knowing the prices that the vendor he got it from changes for whole watches. Now that's love.



todoroki said:


> Can anyone tell me if these new textured dials are actually "Alpinist" releases, under the Alpinist name ?


Yes. See this screenshot from Seiko's Spring 2020 catalogue:


http://imgur.com/43DmCxE


Why do you ask? Is it because they lack a compass bezel? Because the original Alpinists from the 1960s didn't have one either - it's just the modern ones since 1995 that have had one.

By the way, do you know that your forum signature says "Signature deleted. Please do not violate our rules & guidelines."?



warsh said:


> When will they go on sale?


Seiko haven't said when yet.


----------



## ahonobaka

Cross post but what you want to be seeing right now.

Huge thanks again to @wristos on Instagram for getting these shots. Pays to be first in line at Wako this morning apparently! This is a prototype.


----------



## Galaga

HamSamich9 said:


> New Alpinist models but without the useless compass bezel. With textured dials in the PB157J1 (blue), PB155J1 (green) and PB159J1 (black).
> 
> View attachment 14927419


And better than the current Alpinist range that don't even say 'Alpinist' but apparently they are Alpinist inspired according to the brochures. LOL.


----------



## v1triol

todoroki said:


> Can anyone tell me if these new textured dials are actually "Alpinist" releases, under the Alpinist name ?


Yes, this is how they are presented at 2020 Catalogue. "Alpinist".


----------



## krayzie

So these promo videos are on the American GS channel but not on the Japanese GS channel. Very clear where their target audience are.

BTW I love how the watchmaker in the video is still wearing the old double branding dial GS @ 00:09


----------



## Galaga

jonysan said:


> I'm really digging the SPB143J1. On a waffle strap, might be my affordable answer to the SLA017.
> 
> View attachment 14927759


I still think that the bezel insert is a touch too wide which makes it lose some proportion.


----------



## krayzie

todoroki said:


> You live in "Filth City" yet you are seriously worried about getting contaminated from the radiation off the Lume on a Seiko watch?


Well obviously I'm not worried as I've kept buying them.


----------



## yonsson

krayzie said:


> So these promo videos are on the American GS channel but not on the Japanese GS channel. Very clear where their target audience are.
> 
> BTW I love how the watchmaker in the video is still wearing the old double branding dial GS @ 00:09


I was told these are under embargo until 20/3. But I wasn't told until after I had posted them online. There are more vids available.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> I was told these are under embargo until 20/3. But I wasn't told until after I had posted them online. There are more vids available.


Ah, so I'm guessing _that's_ when all the extra more affordable watches will be officially announced too, then? 20th March is the last day of the original dates for the Grand Seiko Summit. I was wondering why a certain someone was being surprisingly quiet and not discussing all these new releases as much as the rest of us are... ;-P I was also wondering why there wasn't any official price or availability information for the more affordable models.


----------



## yonsson

A lot of things have improved with SEIKOs marketing for the last 10 years but they are still 10 years after the rest of the industry. Just look at their Instagram accounts, not one single new release is posted. All efforts are put to minimize the leaks. We don’t even know which new models that are official, the 2020 catalogue has been taken off the website.

Only a few models and press releases are available on the “media” site.


----------



## Degr8n8

konners said:


> I haven't seen it mentioned, so here it is for those interested: a new colour way for the new generation monster: PADI.
> 
> Interesting how Seiko have dropped the divisive handset on these new release Tunas, and the rollout of the X on the dial continues.


Seiko will NEVER give their customer base that "perfect" watch. There always has to be something wrong. I may just buy the new handset and retrofit it onto my old tuna. The watches have the same movement and the swap should be a breeze. I would of done this with the older handset but the lume wouldn't of have matched because of the new formula. These new watches solve that problem!


----------



## Joll71

konners said:


> I haven't seen it mentioned, so here it is for those interested: a new colour way for the new generation monster: PADI.


----------



## Joll71

todoroki said:


> Can anyone tell me if these new textured dials are actually "Alpinist" releases, under the Alpinist name ?


----------



## Joll71




----------



## Tickstart

The real 6217 and 6105, their hands have a double edge, while the new homages have just the one in the middle. So obviously not "correct" but still look great!


----------



## Dopamina

59yukon01 said:


> Moral of the story is don't waste almost $4000 on a reissue with a 8L35. Wait a year or so and they'll put one out that may look better for a quarter of the price, with a 6r movement.


I thoutgh seiko would never do that and said so in this thread. They also released new limited editions of the re editions. No respect at all. That said, I will soon or later get one 6r15, 62mas.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## oakwood

Seems like the new mechanical 9SA5 balance bridge has height adjustments on both sides of the balance bridge.


----------



## Tickstart

What does that imply? Is it to make it thinner?


----------



## natrmrz

yonsson said:


> GS was a little disappointing price-wise but SEIKO hit that sh*t right out of the park.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

Joll71 said:


> View attachment 14928779


I'm buying it for sure now.


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

the proportions on that alpinist are pretty lousy, hour markers are too close to the dial edge and the second markers are too prominent

I did a quick photoshop edit, trying to fix these problems

also, whats the point of turning from metallic hour markers to printed when you're not going to be luming it. Just seems like a massive downgrade. its nice to see seiko splintering the classic alpinist line to give us more options, but they could have done better


----------



## flame2000

Joll71 said:


> Doesn't say in the text, so I'd assume not ceramic. Only the SPB149 is limited, to 5,500.
> View attachment 14927385


What is Seiko "Super-Hard Coating"? Something like DLC?


----------



## Joll71

Galaga said:


> I'm buying it for sure now.


Not many images around right now, gotta take what you can get.


----------



## Joll71

flame2000 said:


> What is Seiko "Super-Hard Coating"? Something like DLC?


Diashield or similar.


----------



## flame2000

Joll71 said:


> Diashield or similar.


I wonder if that super hard coating applies to the bracelet too? Then maybe I should pick the one with bracelet.


----------



## oakwood

Tickstart said:


> What does that imply? Is it to make it thinner?


It's another way to fine-tune the balance, to make sure the balance bridge (and therefore the balance itself) is always parallel to the mainplate.
It doesn't make much difference, but it's extremely important because you get to lord it over a lot of owners of "other" watches whose movements don't have Dual Balance Bridge Height Adjustment like Omega 8xxx and Tudor MTxxxx.
(not Rolex though, they have it too)


----------



## Joll71

flame2000 said:


> I wonder if that super hard coating applies to the bracelet too? Then maybe I should pick the one with bracelet.


It says it applies to the band too in the catalogue.


----------



## flame2000

This limited edition SPB149 has a ceramic insert, according to Monochrome Watches. Now I hope the non-limited edition has it too. If the new King turtle has it, Seiko should put them on the non-limited edition!


----------



## valuewatchguy

Keep_Scrolling said:


> View attachment 14928919
> 
> 
> the proportions on that alpinist are pretty lousy, hour markers are too close to the dial edge and the second markers are too prominent, here's a thousand hours in photoshop edit
> 
> also, whats the point of turning from metallic hour markers to printed when you're not going to be luming it. Just seems like a massive downgrade
> 
> its nice to see seiko splintering the classic alpinist line to give us more options, but they could have done better


Not to diminish your opinion in any way but I think the overall aesthetic of this revised Alpinist is far better than the last generation. Where I never really considered the old one I like this new one a lot. I bought the blue Alpinist twice (once to check out the hype and secondly to make sure my first impressions are weren't wrong ) and was very underwhelmed with the second crown action specifically so I'm not sorry to see it go. And the applied markers just didn't leave an impression on that watch even though i normally prefer applied markers also. YMMV

Thank you Seiko!


----------



## sblantipodi

where are the KING SUMO?


----------



## Mr Auto

Keep_Scrolling said:


> View attachment 14928919
> 
> 
> the proportions on that alpinist are pretty lousy, hour markers are too close to the dial edge and the second markers are too prominent, here's a thousand hours in photoshop edit
> 
> also, whats the point of turning from metallic hour markers to printed when you're not going to be luming it. Just seems like a massive downgrade
> 
> its nice to see seiko splintering the classic alpinist line to give us more options, but they could have done better


How do you know the hour markers are not lumed?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71

flame2000 said:


> This limited edition SPB149 has a ceramic insert, according to Monochrome Watches. Now I hope the non-limited edition has it too. If the new King turtle has it, Seiko should put them on the non-limited edition!


Good catch, brushed ceramic - that'll be why it looks different to the glossy ceramic inserts of the new samurai models too. I'm sure the non-LE variants will have the same brushed ceramic inserts.


----------



## Cobia

Degr8n8 said:


> Seiko will NEVER give their customer base that "perfect" watch. There always has to be something wrong. I may just buy the new handset and retrofit it onto my old tuna. The watches have the same movement and the swap should be a breeze. I would of done this with the older handset but the lume wouldn't of have matched because of the new formula. These new watches solve that problem!


Theres no such thing as a perfect watch, whats perfect for one person isnt for the next.


----------



## 52hurtz

Screw the watches, the real catch is one of the 100 “Commemorative Boxes”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j111dja

52hurtz said:


> Screw the watches, the real catch is one of the 100 "Commemorative Boxes"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Financially (for flipping purposes) then probably yes, but for starters who really wants a 52mm Tuna on their wrist? I'd rather have one of the screwed watches, thanks.


----------



## PsychoKandy

yesterday i saw the Capt Willard Turtle in the Seiko website but it has been taken down since it was not official yet. i wonder if anyone did manage to download the catalogue before they took it down.


----------



## jlatassa

PsychoKandy said:


> yesterday i saw the Capt Willard Turtle in the Seiko website but it has been taken down since it was not official yet. i wonder if anyone did manage to download the catalogue before they took it down.


I was going to ask the same thing; why would they post then remove it?


----------



## Cobia

Dopamina said:


> SBP 14x , 62mas, look amazing. Too bad brazilian Real $ is now less than a quarter of a US dollar and losing value one day yes and next day too. I do not see myself purchasing watches any time soon. The case is 40.5 mm! That is basically what we had estimated from the first image leak. And someone was killing himself laughing of the law of proportions.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


Its funny isnt it, our estimates were spot on and that genius thought it was so funny he was killing himself laughing with our stupidness.
We must have had a crystal ball hey? or just used basic common sense he seemed to be lacking.
Its not rocket science sizing a watch from a picture, maybe for some it is.

Amazing releases from seiko of late, something for everybody except the based guys who expect seiko to deliver the 'perfect watch' for themselves and everybody else.

Hold on, thats right, i forgot, they could easily make the perfect watch but if they did nobody would buy any more watches so they hold it back.

The brilliance here is a sight to behold.


----------



## Cobia

jlatassa said:


> I was going to ask the same thing; why would they post then remove it?


----------



## JMSP1992

any have news or pictures of the new Tunas? did i read right that the new 300m Tuna will have a sapphire crystal instead of hardlex?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Cobia said:


> Degr8n8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko will NEVER give their customer base that "perfect" watch. There always has to be something wrong. I may just buy the new handset and retrofit it onto my old tuna. The watches have the same movement and the swap should be a breeze. I would of done this with the older handset but the lume wouldn't of have matched because of the new formula. These new watches solve that problem!
> 
> 
> 
> Theres no such thing as a perfect watch, whats perfect for one person isnt for the next.
Click to expand...

Exactly


----------



## jlatassa

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14929357


...am I missing something? Are these particular reissues confirmed?


----------



## huangcjz

jlatassa said:


> I was going to ask the same thing; why would they post then remove it?


Because they posted it by mistake and broke their own embargo.  See the notes at the bottom of these posts:

https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2020/3/5/prospex-seiko-march-2020-announcements

https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2020/3/6/presage-seiko-march-2020-announcements

The official announcement of the more affordable non-Limited Edition 55th Anniversary divers' watches and the other PROSPEX and PRESAGE models will probably be in a couple of weeks' time, on Friday 20th March. That's also why there wasn't any official price or availability information for the rest of the more affordable models released along with the catalogue.



j111dja said:


> Financially (for flipping purposes) then probably yes, but for starters who really wants a 52mm Tuna on their wrist? I'd rather have one of the screwed watches, thanks.


Well, you do also get an extra 3 black rubber straps to go along with the steel blue ones, 1 for each of the watches, as well as the boxes.



flame2000 said:


> What is Seiko "Super-Hard Coating"? Something like DLC?... I wonder if that super hard coating applies to the bracelet too? Then maybe I should pick the one with bracelet.


It's the international market name for DIASHIELD, which is technically the name only used in the Japanese Domestic Market. The bracelets always have it too on the watches which have it. "Black hard coating" is what Seiko call DLC, "super-hard black coating" is DIASHIELD on a black case.



Dopamina said:


> I thoutgh seiko would never do that and said so in this thread. They also released new limited editions of the re editions. No respect at all. That said, *I will soon or later get one 6r15, 62mas.*


You mean the original larger 6RMAS from 3 years ago? Or one of the new '35MASes?



konners said:


> Interesting how Seiko have dropped the divisive handset on these new release Tunas, and the rollout of the X on the dial continues.


The PROSPEX logo is a brand, they will continue to put it on all their sports watches to have a consistent brand, whereas the hand-set is not a brand. PROSPEX is one of their "global brands", along with PRESAGE, GS, and ASTRON. "They are part of Tokyo's "global brand" strategy for moving into the luxury range internationally. The global brands are Grand Seiko, Prospex, Presage and Astron."

Source: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/grand-seiko-united-states-move-upmarket


----------



## Cobia

Keep_Scrolling said:


> View attachment 14928919
> 
> 
> the proportions on that alpinist are pretty lousy, hour markers are too close to the dial edge and the second markers are too prominent
> 
> a thousand hours in photoshop edit
> 
> also, whats the point of turning from metallic hour markers to printed when you're not going to be luming it. Just seems like a massive downgrade. its nice to see seiko splintering the classic alpinist line to give us more options, but they could have done better


I feel the chrome markers were garish, many makers are simplifying faces and markers.
Looks better now imo.


----------



## Cobia

jlatassa said:


> ...am I missing something? Are these particular reissues confirmed?


As far as i know yes, thats the legit pics, probably renders by seiko but thats the first two coming.


----------



## Joll71

Cobia said:


> As far as i know yes, thats the legit pics, probably renders by seiko but thats the first two coming.


Downloaded the pdf of the catalogue yesterday


----------



## Joll71

JMSP1992 said:


> any have news or pictures of the new Tunas? did i read right that the new 300m Tuna will have a sapphire crystal instead of hardlex?


----------



## PsychoKandy

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14929357


Beautiful. I am definitely going to get one of these when its released.


----------



## Rocat

Joll71 said:


> View attachment 14928763


A Monster isn't a Monster unless it has a SS bezel.


----------



## Godfather111

The elephant in the room: I wonder how the earlier buyers of the SLA017 and SLA033 are feeling right about now. 

I mean sure the new unlimited editions of the 62mas and Apocalypse reissues will have more basic movements and Prospex on the dials, but still... 

It's gonna be a helluva year for Seiko, boys. They just made all of our dreams come true.


----------



## Dopamina

Cobia said:


> Its funny isnt it, our estimates were spot on and that genius thought it was so funny he was killing himself laughing with our stupidness.
> We must have had a crystal ball hey? or just used basic common sense he seemed to be lacking.
> Its not rocket science sizing a watch from a picture, maybe for some it is.
> 
> Amazing releases from seiko of late, something for everybody except the based guys who expect seiko to deliver the 'perfect watch' for themselves and everybody else.
> 
> Hold on, thats right, i forgot, they could easily make the perfect watch but if they did nobody would buy any more watches so they hold it back.
> 
> The brilliance here is a sight to behold.


We also predicted that it would care a 6rxx mov, saphire crystal and ceramic bezel insert, which seems to be all correct.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Godfather111 said:


> The elephant in the room: I wonder how the earlier buyers of the SLA017 and SLA033 are feeling right about now.


Well, there's a thread about that here... https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/two-...gy-iconic-reissues-=triple-sxxks-5141445.html

Mixed feelings, from different people, as you'd expect.


----------



## petr_cha

It is easy.. they will buy new ones to carry and put the expensive ones to safe... And in fifty years something will happen


----------



## mikelj1

Galaga said:


> I still think that the bezel insert is a touch too wide which makes it lose some proportion.


Was just thinking that myself. Still a good looking watch though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

flame2000 said:


> What is Seiko "Super-Hard Coating"? Something like DLC?


ADLC to be precise.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> ADLC to be precise.


This says it can be stripped: https://www.ionbond.com/coating-services/decorative/deco-and-sport/diamondblacktm-adlc/

So why can't DIASHIELD be re-finished, then?


----------



## valuewatchguy

huangcjz said:


> Godfather111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The elephant in the room: I wonder how the earlier buyers of the SLA017 and SLA033 are feeling right about now./QUOTE]
> 
> Well, there's a thread about that here... https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/two-...gy-iconic-reissues-=triple-sxxks-5141445.html
> 
> Mixed feelings, from different people, as you'd expect.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I feel great about my SLA017.....I like the slightly smaller size (39.6) and the overall case shape is not quite the same as these new 40.5mm re-editions. (Though I like the new brown re-edition a lot too) Also the new blue hyper-awesome-brite-steel 8L55 powered version at its inflated pricign "should" only make my lowly 8L35 version more desireable. I am glad that I didn't buy the SLA033 that I was looking at last month though. The 42.6mm size of the re-edition is a better size for that model and and without tons of Zaratsu it may not be as shiny as the 033 was. I wil be a buyer for the 6105 6R version at some point down the road when the hype lessens.
Click to expand...


----------



## huangcjz

valuewatchguy said:


> ...


When I said "mixed feelings", I meant from different people, not ambivalent feelings within the same person.  The OP of the thread I linked hates it, some other people in that thread don't mind it.


----------



## carloscastro7

just wanted to share how happy I am as well - great releases this year from Seiko - will definitely buy one if not 2 of the new releases - if I can get over the new prices :think:


----------



## valuewatchguy

huangcjz said:


> When I said "mixed feelings", I meant from different people, not ambivalent feelings within the same person.  The OP of the thread I linked hates it, some other people in that thread don't mind it.


word!


----------



## valuewatchguy

carloscastro7 said:


> just wanted to share how happy I am as well - great releases this year from Seiko - will definitely buy one if not 2 of the new releases - if I can get over the new prices :think:


Makes everyone forget about the Seiko LX shockers from last year.....lol!


----------



## debicks

*Re: New Alpinist more of an Explorer*



huangcjz said:


> 38.0 mm. They're at the bottom of this article: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2020/3/5/prospex-seiko-march-2020-announcements


They've been removed. Under embargo apparently.


----------



## impalass

I own the SLA017/025/033 trifecta and am not bothered in the least by these latest interpretations, it's good news all around for WIS and Seiko imo.

The SPB151 will be my next pick up once the prices stabilize just for the smaller size and bracelet to go along with my SLA033, I can't resist the 6105 style.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

*Re: New Alpinist more of an Explorer*



debicks said:


> They've been removed. Under embargo apparently.


Except for the photos in this thread 

We can't unseen those Seiko. You can take my money now if you want .

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## debicks

*Re: New Alpinist more of an Explorer*



lxnastynotch93 said:


> Except for the photos in this thread
> 
> We can't unseen those Seiko. You can take my money now if you want .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Didn't they ask people to take down pictures of the new Seiko 5's last year when they were posted before the embargo was lifted? I wonder if they'll do the same this time.


----------



## petr_cha

Do you think they can ask to hide/delete pics coming from the original Seiko web site? Sounds strange..


----------



## Joll71




----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

I am just following this thread occasionally for some time now, have nothing to contribute, really.

When the SLA017 came out, I really wanted one, but it was too expensive for me. I like the Willard as well, but the re-issue was...surprise!: too expensive.

So, now, I’m not really a „Seiko guy“, and don’t follow everything and am far far away from the expert levels here. 

What’s your expectation, in general about the availability of the SPB149 when it comes to the limitation to 5500 pieces? Thinking about getting one in Germany/Europe. Are these LE being bought away right from the start? Will I have to reserve one with a AD? Will it be possible to buy one online? And if so, can anyone point me to a reputable online dealer in Germany/Europe? 


What about the green Willard (spb153) -
Will it be Hard to come by? From your respected experiences?


Thanks guys!




Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Joll71

Don't know much about the Presage line but this is a nice green


----------



## huangcjz

*Re: New Alpinist more of an Explorer*



debicks said:


> Didn't they ask people to take down pictures of the new Seiko 5's last year when they were posted before the embargo was lifted? I wonder if they'll do the same this time.


They only did that with the new SEIKO 5 SPORTS re-launch and with the Grand Seiko re-branding. They haven't done it on other occasions since. Some of these new watches leaked weeks ago.



Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> What's your expectation, in general about the availability of the SPB149 when it comes to the limitation to 5500 pieces? Thinking about getting one in Germany/Europe. Are these LE being bought away right from the start? Will I have to reserve one with a AD? Will it be possible to buy one online? And if so, can anyone point me to a reputable online dealer in Germany/Europe?
> 
> What about the green Willard (spb153) - Will it be Hard to come by?


They will probably be bought pretty quickly. As for similar issue limits, the closest I can think of are the 2018 STAR BAR Cocktail Times, which were 4,800 pieces each, and they sold out pretty quickly, within a few weeks. You can probably reserve one with an AD if you pay a deposit. You will most probably be able to buy one online. The SPB153 is not a Limited Edition model, so it should be pretty easy to get, just like you can still easily get a SPB051 3 years after it was launched.


----------



## Joll71

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> What's your expectation, in general about the availability of the SPB149 when it comes to the limitation to 5500 pieces? Thinking about getting one in Germany/Europe. Are these LE being bought away right from the start? Will I have to reserve one with a AD? Will it be possible to buy one online? And if so, can anyone point me to a reputable online dealer in Germany/Europe?
> 
> What about the green Willard (spb153) -
> Will it be Hard to come by? From your respected experiences?


I imagine the SPB149 will sell pretty quickly, it's an attractive watch in a size Seiko fans have been asking for. The SPB153 is not limited so shouldn't be hard to find. For a European dealer, try Olfert - a German AD. They're very good, and check watches for alignment etc before sending them.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> This says it can be stripped: https://www.ionbond.com/coating-services/decorative/deco-and-sport/diamondblacktm-adlc/
> 
> So why can't DIASHIELD be re-finished, then?


He asked about super hard coating, not Diashield.


----------



## Tickstart

From a design standpoint, that SRPE37K1 white chocolate bar dial is genius. It's bound to play with the light/shade that the dark counterpart never could. Well done AGAIN SEIKO, damn!
But now, looking at the dark one it's reflective and shiny on the edges as a contrast! I take it back! They're both gorgeous! +_+


----------



## JMSP1992

i'm very excited about this new 300m tuna with the already-installed sapphire crystal. do we have a prediction of prices and release dates?


----------



## yonsson

Can you do this with your arm?


----------



## debicks

Joll71 said:


> View attachment 14929735


I love this updated Samurai. Yes, even the cyclops. I don't really understand the hate the cyclops gets all the time.
Not sure I'll love the "updated" price though.


----------



## krayzie

So I take it that Diashield probably means Diamond Shield, and ADLC probably stands for amorphous diamond like carbon?

Sounds like the stuff they used on high-end Japanese headphone driver diaphragms during the 80's.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> He asked about super hard coating, not Diashield.


Eh? I thought that "super-hard coating" was just the international term for DIASHIELD, which is the JDM term? If you look at the international catalogues and the web-site, the old and new 6RMASes have "super-hard coating" - see the specs page for the SPB051: "Case Material: Stainless steel (super hard coating) with stainless steel bezel": https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/spb051j1

Whereas if you look at the Japanese specs page for the SBDC051, it says "ケースコーティング: ダイヤシールド", (Kēsukōtingu: Daiyashīrudo), which translates to "Case coating: Diamond shield", which is DIASHIELD: https://translate.google.co.uk/tran...ikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/sbdc051


----------



## krayzie

Well I would imagine any coating can be stripped chemically (you know kind of like stripping lens coatings to redo a job). Any coating will wear down if you polish it just like your car's clear coat.

So my Japanese headphone comment if you are old enough to remember the best models from Sony / Aiwa / Denon from the mid to late 80's you will know what I'm talking about, and they advertised it as amorphous diamond coated diaphragms. Nice to know they have found another good use of the stuff.


----------



## Tickstart

yonsson said:


> Can you do this with your arm?[/QUOTE]
> 
> Sure looks uncomfortable...


----------



## greendestiny

You really think the only differences between the sla033 and spb151 are the prospect logo and the movement?



Godfather111 said:


> The elephant in the room: I wonder how the earlier buyers of the SLA017 and SLA033 are feeling right about now.
> 
> I mean sure the new unlimited editions of the 62mas and Apocalypse reissues will have more basic movements and Prospex on the dials, but still...
> 
> It's gonna be a helluva year for Seiko, boys. They just made all of our dreams come true.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> Eh? I thought that "super-hard coating" was just the international term for DIASHIELD, which is the JDM term? If you look at the international catalogues and the web-site, the old and new 6RMASes have "super-hard coating" - see the specs page for the SPB051: "Case Material: Stainless steel (super hard coating) with stainless steel bezel": https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/spb051j1
> 
> Whereas if you look at the Japanese specs page for the SBDC051, it says "ケースコーティング: ダイヤシールド", (Kēsukōtingu: Daiyashīrudo), which translates to "Case coating: Diamond shield", which is DIASHIELD: https://translate.google.co.uk/tran...ikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/sbdc051


Doesn't matter if it ca be done or not since they don't re-do it. 
Shipping, stripping, re-doing probably costs more than making a new case.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> Doesn't matter if it ca be done or not since they don't re-do it.
> Shipping, stripping, re-doing probably costs more than making a new case.


That's true, I didn't think of that.


----------



## Seikogi

yonsson said:


> Can you do this with your arm?


perks of having Spiderman as brand ambassador


----------



## codeture

GirchyGirchy said:


> Are these new as well? Looks like some interesting additions to the Cocktail line. Back shows 38.5mm dia.
> 
> View attachment 14927805


I am looking for a dressier watch and this one looks awesome. Is it guiloche or printed pattern?


----------



## huangcjz

codeture said:


> I am looking for a dressier watch and this one looks awesome. Is it guiloche or printed pattern?


They are guilloché. This was confirmed before the post detailing them was taken down.


----------



## Mr Auto

Do we have prices for these Alpinists and presages? 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## daytripper

I thought Novak was only into Astrons &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Seikogi

daytripper said:


> I thought Novak was only into Astrons ��


Afaik he is the Astron face. (Which makes sense btw... being on tour means changing timezones almost on a weekly base..)

There are also Seiko Premier campaigns (the unloved sub brand on the forums).

Before his 2020 LE Astron he was wearing the all black LX diver for a while. So, whatever floats his boat I guess.


----------



## Tickstart

Novak's Serbian?? Don't SEIKO know us westerners have been taught to hate serbs? #political


----------



## yonsson

These two will definitely be allowed to come home with me. (SPB155 & SPB143)


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> These two will definitely be allowed to come home with me. (SPB155 & SPB143)


The hour and minute hands on the new Alpinist look like they're textured? I didn't notice that before.


----------



## yonsson

Mr Auto said:


> Do we have prices for these Alpinists and presages?
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Probably the same as the other new Alpinist models with 6R35. 
$900 ?


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> The hour and minute hands on the new Alpinist look like they're textured? I didn't notice that before.


Brushed. Looks amazeballs in combination with the dial texture. 
20BAR should mean screw down crown. Great Explorer-killer.


----------



## hedd

yonsson said:


> Brushed. Looks amazeballs in combination with the dial texture.
> 20BAR should mean screw down crown. Great Explorer-killer.


I wish there was a cream or champagne of the bezelless alpinist. Might not look right textured, but still.


----------



## Joll71

yonsson said:


> Brushed. Looks amazeballs in combination with the dial texture.
> 20BAR should mean screw down crown. Great Explorer-killer.


Yeah these Alpinists look fantastic, I've never seen the appeal of all the others. It is a screw down crown, it's in the specs in the catalogue.


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> Brushed. Looks amazeballs in combination with the dial texture.
> 20BAR should mean screw down crown. Great Explorer-killer.


Almost! But at least case is a killer! Do you know the size? Cheers.


----------



## Joll71

^^^

38mm


----------



## Seppia

Godfather111 said:


> Limited to 5,500 watches and priced at US$1,350, this remake has the blue-grey anniversary dial, but the case is in standard 316L steel. It is equipped with the 6R35 automatic movement.
> [/B]
> View attachment 14925641
> 
> 
> *Seiko Diver's Watch 55th Anniversary 1965 Diver's Modern Re-interpretation "62MAS"
> Ref. SPB149
> 
> Diameter: 40.5 mm
> Height: 13.2 mm
> Material: Steel
> Water resistance: 200 m
> 
> Movement: 6R35
> Features: Hours, minutes, seconds, and date
> Winding: Automatic
> Frequency: 21,600 beats per hour (3 Hz)
> Power reserve: 70 hours
> *


Look! The diver every single watch enthusiast with good taste and no need for overcompensation was waiting for finally arrived!

It will be mine


----------



## soursenseless

Anybody else a bit disappointed with the upcoming Tunas? I know the current handset and indices were divisive, but they were maybe the most legible layout I’ve seen.

The new hands and indices have a bit more character than the current ones but imo don’t look as cool as the classic tunas and sacrifice a lot of legibility. Feels like the worst of both worlds to me.


----------



## Toshk

Joll71 said:


> ^^^
> 
> 38mm


Perfect!


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I am just following this thread occasionally for some time now, have nothing to contribute, really.
> 
> When the SLA017 came out, I really wanted one, but it was too expensive for me. I like the Willard as well, but the re-issue was...surprise!: too expensive.
> 
> So, now, I'm not really a „Seiko guy", and don't follow everything and am far far away from the expert levels here.
> 
> What's your expectation, in general about the availability of the SPB149 when it comes to the limitation to 5500 pieces? Thinking about getting one in Germany/Europe. Are these LE being bought away right from the start? Will I have to reserve one with a AD? Will it be possible to buy one online? And if so, can anyone point me to a reputable online dealer in Germany/Europe?


5500 Pieces is A LOT and even the SLA017 was available at retail prices for several months after release. I do think the best deals were found early with a relationship of an AD. But if you really want it I think it will easily be available but you need to contact an AD early. I would not be surprised if some AD's were taking deposits now. They did this for the SLA017 and 033 that I know of.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

valuewatchguy said:


> 5500 Pieces is A LOT....





Joll71 said:


> ...





huangcjz said:


> ...


Thank you guys! And thanks for the advice / recommendation re: olfert!

Somehow I have the feeling, it is the Seiko I've been waiting for, for quite a long time now...

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Tickstart

Wait, is the 6r35 still a 3 hz movement? I thought it was 4 hz! Which new movement was that then?


----------



## Joll71

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Thank you guys! And thanks for the advice / recommendation re: olfert!
> 
> Somehow I have the feeling, it is the Seiko I've been waiting for, for quite a long time now...


Olfert have got it up already, they reckon 1 May. Email them and ask for a discount (if you don't ask you don't get it!), or sign up for the newsletter for 5% off.

https://www.olfert-co.de/detail/index/sArticle/17970


----------



## manofrolex

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14929357


Bro Cob what's the difference w the one on the left w the LE that came out was it last year ? The Willard or whatever it's name is ?


----------



## chriscentro

Really like it that the new Tuna uses old style hands and dial.


----------



## CADirk

Tickstart said:


> Wait, is the 6r35 still a 3 hz movement? I thought it was 4 hz! Which new movement was that then?


That probably would have been the 6 "L" 35 at 4hz/29.800vph, but that has less powerreseve at 45 hours or something, from the SJE073 presage line.
THe 6R35 with 70h powerreserve seems to be intended as a competitor for the powermatic 80 ETA line as the C07.111 (base 2824-2).


----------



## huangcjz

jmanlay said:


> Bro Cob what's the difference w the one on the left w the LE that came out was it last year ? The Willard or whatever it's name is ?


The one on the left is not a Limited Edition and has a 6R35 movement rather than the 8L35 movement in the SLA033 Limited Edition from last year. The new one is smaller at 42.7 mm than the original 6105-8110/9 which was 44 mm, whereas the SLA033 was larger at 45 mm. The new one will cost 140,000 JPY, which is a lot less than the SLA033. The new one is a more affordable "Modern Re-Interpretation" rather than a "Re-Creation". The new one's markers don't have parallel sides like on the original 6105 and the SLA033, they are slightly trapezoidal rather than rectangular/square, and are narrower on the end closer to the centre of the dial and wider on the end closer to the edge of the dial. The new one's hands are different to the original 6105 and SLA033 - they have a single fold in the middle rather than 2 bevels on either side of a flat centre section, and also have pointed instead of flat outer ends. The new one's crown position is at 3:17 rather than the 4 o'clock of the 6105 and SLA033.


----------



## Galaga

jmanlay said:


> Bro Cob what's the difference w the one on the left w the LE that came out was it last year ? The Willard or whatever it's name is ?


Seeing he is too slow I'll try and answer. The LE that came out last year had the 8L35 movement, 19mm lug width, proportionally identical to the original and only came out on rubber.

These new reiterations have lugs that look like 22mm which has changed the proportions of the watch. It also has a 6R35 movement and the hands are also different to the LE and not identical to the baton hands of the original. The bezel insert is also different and the finishing would not be on par with the true Willard reissue.


----------



## manofrolex

huangcjz said:


> The one on the left is not a Limited Edition and has a 6R35 movement rather than the 8L35 movement in the SLA033 Limited Edition from last year. The new one is smaller at 42.7 mm than the original 6105-8110/9 which was 44 mm, whereas the SLA033 was larger at 45 mm. The new one will cost 140,000 JPY, which is a lot less than the SLA033. The new one is a more affordable "Modern Re-Interpretation" rather than a "Re-Creation". The new one's markers don't have parallel sides like on the original 6105 and the SLA033, they are slightly trapezoidal and are narrower on the end closer to the centre of the dial and wider on the end closer to the edge of the dial. The new one's hands are different to the original 6105 and SLA033 - they have a single fold in the middle rather than 2 bevels on either side of a flat centre section, and also have pointed instead of flat outer ends. The new one's crown position is at 3:17 rather than the 4 o'clock of the 6105 and SLA033. The new one also has blobby lume that sticks out from the dial.


Thanks that is interesting so a better size (to me) and everything else is worse...


----------



## Duncan_McCloud

soursenseless said:


> Anybody else a bit disappointed with the upcoming Tunas? I know the current handset and indices were divisive, but they were maybe the most legible layout I've seen.
> 
> The new hands and indices have a bit more character than the current ones but imo don't look as cool as the classic tunas and sacrifice a lot of legibility. Feels like the worst of both worlds to me.


Same feeling here. They should have use the SBDX011, the SBBN013 or the SBDX013 imo. Those one looks like a bad mix imo


----------



## huangcjz

jmanlay said:


> Thanks that is interesting so a better size (to me) and everything else is worse...


Well, the price is also between a quarter and a third of the Limited Edition SLA033 from last year! It's the equivalent of the 6RMAS/35MAS SBDC051/SPB051 etc. compared to the SLA017, or the MM200 SBDC061 etc. compared to the SLA025, just a year later than the SLA033 rather than announced at the same time as the equivalents to the other ones were in previous years.


----------



## todoroki

huangcjz said:


> Well, the price is also between a quarter and a third of the Limited Edition SLA033 from last year! It's the equivalent of the 6RMAS/35MAS SBDC051/SPB051 etc. compared to the SLA017, or the MM200 SBDC061 etc. compared to the SLA025, just a year later than the SLA033 rather than announced at the same time as the equivalents to the other ones were in previous years.


Probably about half the price now seeing how much the price has plummeted for the SLA033. 
Amazing that Seiko can bear witness to that and continue to raise prices for these reissues.


----------



## huangcjz

todoroki said:


> Probably about half the price now seeing how much the price has plummeted for the SLA033.
> Amazing that Seiko can bear witness to that and continue to raise prices for these reissues.


I feel like they purposely delayed these until a year after the SLA033 unlike with the 6RMAS and MM200 because they knew that the SLA033 would find fewer buyers if people saw this new one! ��


----------



## TheJubs

huangcjz said:


> The one on the left is not a Limited Edition and has a 6R35 movement rather than the 8L35 movement in the SLA033 Limited Edition from last year. The new one is smaller at 42.7 mm than the original 6105-8110/9 which was 44 mm, whereas the SLA033 was larger at 45 mm. The new one will cost 140,000 JPY, which is a lot less than the SLA033. The new one is a more affordable "Modern Re-Interpretation" rather than a "Re-Creation". The new one's markers don't have parallel sides like on the original 6105 and the SLA033, they are slightly trapezoidal and are narrower on the end closer to the centre of the dial and wider on the end closer to the edge of the dial. The new one's hands are different to the original 6105 and SLA033 - they have a single fold in the middle rather than 2 bevels on either side of a flat centre section, and also have pointed instead of flat outer ends. The new one's crown position is at 3:17 rather than the 4 o'clock of the 6105 and SLA033. The new one also has blobby lume that sticks out from the dial.


Also, the polished indices of the 017 and 033 can achieve a pretty lustrous glow or shine, depending on how the light hits off of them. I doubt the indices of these new reinterpretations will have that same level of craftsmanship (could be wrong though, pending real-life pics/vids).


----------



## huangcjz

TheJubs said:


> Also, the polished indices of the 017 and 033 can achieve a pretty lustrous glow or shine, depending on how the light hits off of them. I doubt the indices of these new reinterpretations will have that same level of craftsmanship (could be wrong though, pending real-life pics/vids).


You'd bloody well hope so, given how much they cost and the difference in price! &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## cadomniel

Seppia said:


> Look! The diver every single watch enthusiast with good taste and no need for overcompensation was waiting for finally arrived!
> 
> It will be mine


finally a diver thats not 44mm...

I will purchase one of these too and sell SBDC059 since overall size is better and hands are better


----------



## Wistshots

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14929357


give me that green on bracelet plz


----------



## Galaga

Seppia said:


> Look! The diver every single watch enthusiast with good taste and no need for overcompensation was waiting for finally arrived!
> 
> It will be mine


I agree. Nice watch. I wouldn't be discounting the tobacco dial either. Not many divers have that and as we all know blue dials have been done to death.


----------



## manofrolex

Galaga said:


> I agree. Nice watch. I wouldn't be discounting the tobacco dial either. Not many divers have that and as we all know blue dials have been done to death.


 I dig the tobacco dial too


----------



## Galaga

jmanlay said:


> I dig the tobacco dial too


I think it's better and will look more classy and it's good that it isn't a LE. Will eventually be about USD$650 once the excitement subsides.


----------



## horolo_gy

Wistshots said:


> give me that green on bracelet plz


My thoughts exactly. Perhaps I'll get both, keep the one I want on the bracelet and sell the other one on the strap


----------



## flame2000

Tickstart said:


> Novak's Serbian?? Don't SEIKO know us westerners have been taught to hate serbs? #political


In WUS, we don't hate anyone here.
We only hate Seiko for making too many limited editions and Rolex for making too little stainless steel models!


----------



## mi6_

All right I’ll eat my words. The SBDC101 ended up being about a 40mm watch. You were all correct. I just had a hard time believing Seiko was actually going to make a relatively affordable 40mm diver (40.5mm but close enough). I feel bad for the SLA017 owners.

As long as the bezel insert is ceramic (seems to be a brushed ceramic insert from what info I can find) I’ll probably get one. $1350 MSRP seems steep for a ceramic bezel insert, sapphire crystal and 6R35 movement. I’m not paying that if it’s not a ceramic insert. Time will tell if Seiko can demand Swiss prices in the mid-teir. Based on the reaction to this thread the answer seems to be “yes”.

Love the 38mm Alpinist models as well. Never cared for the compass bezel. The 38mm size is nice. I do wish they lumed the dial though. Looks like it has just small round lumibrite markers at each hour. Also wish the other models came with a bracelet too. These will be a great 38mm field watch with 200m water resistance thanks to a screw down crown.


----------



## 3WR

Joll71 said:


> Downloaded the pdf of the catalogue yesterday
> .
> .
> .


Is it possible to post it here?

Thanks.


----------



## cadomniel

i like the new 62mas Prospex , new cocktail time with textured dial, new Alpinist without the rotating inner bezel, and both versions of the Prospex Capt. Willard.


----------



## georgefl74

Guys is there an upgrade of the Shogun in the works? It appears to be the only diver with a 6R15 left. Is it still in the new catalog? Question for anyone who downloaded it.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H870 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## denisd

impalass said:


> I own the SLA017/025/033 trifecta and am not bothered in the least by these latest interpretations, it's good news all around for WIS and Seiko imo.
> 
> The SPB151 will be my next pick up once the prices stabilize just for the smaller size and bracelet to go along with my SLA033, I can't resist the 6105 style.


Same here with the smaller sized 6105 (though sadly I don't own the fabulous trilogy you do). Issuing the SPB151 as a mid-range quality watch - and, at long last, decently sized - is the clearest sign for me that Seiko is at last upping the ante.


----------



## Hippopotamodon

georgefl74 said:


> Guys is there an upgrade of the Shogun in the works? It appears to be the only diver with a 6R15 left. Is it still in the new catalog? Question for anyone who downloaded it.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-H870 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


No, there isn't a revision of the Shogun in this year's catalogue. Maybe next year, who knows?


----------



## denisd

flame2000 said:


> Tickstart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Novak's Serbian?? Don't SEIKO know us westerners have been taught to hate serbs? #political
> 
> 
> 
> In WUS, we don't hate anyone here.
> We only hate Seiko for making too many limited editions and Rolex for making too little stainless steel models!
Click to expand...

Nailed it! 👍


----------



## krayzie

huangcjz said:


> I feel like they purposely delayed these until a year after the SLA033 unlike with the 6RMAS and MM200 because they knew that the SLA033 would find fewer buyers if people saw this new one! ��


Well I saw SLA033/SBDX031 for sale in more than a few places while I was in Tokyo in late December. I was thinking what limited edition?! lol!

Actually every watch store / counter I had been to was pretty much dead (Seiko Dream Square was a really sad place to be), and alot of these so-called limited editions can be had readily.

Well until I came across the Seiko Gotemba Outlet this place was packed like a mad house (the Casio store must have been real jelly), and the prices were the lowest I've ever seen anywhere.

Nobody even bat an eye at the GS counter.

This upmarket success will not come domestically that's for sure.


----------



## CADirk

And still no mechanical or solar pogue chronograph re-issue.

Ah well, there is always next year, and this gives me the option to save a little and do some mortage downpayment.


----------



## huangcjz

georgefl74 said:


> Guys is there an upgrade of the Shogun in the works? It appears to be the only diver with a 6R15 left. Is it still in the new catalog? Question for anyone who downloaded it.


The catalogue only shows the new releases, and a few highlights from recent years like the PROSPEX LX models and Arita porcelain and enamel dials, it's not a full catalogue which shows everything. The Shogun is still on Seiko's Japanese web-site: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/sbdc029

So it hasn't been discontinued yet. I guess it could happen in the future, like it did with the Sumo, but you can imagine that the price would probably go way up like it has with everything else. The mid-range divers' watches get more expensive every year.



CADirk said:


> And still no mechanical or solar pogue chronograph re-issue.
> 
> Ah well, there is always next year, and this gives me the option to save a little and do some mortage downpayment.


I highly doubt that a mechanical's going to happen. The only way they'd probably do it is to use a standard 8R movement with 3 sub-dials like they did with the SRQ029 for the 6138 anniversary watch at the end of last year, which is basically a re-issue of a similar watch they did before anyway. They won't make a new movement with just a single sub-dial, because it can't be used for anything else, and it's not useful in general anymore. There's not enough scale in just doing 6139 commemorative watches to justify the investment. Look at the SRQ031 - they turned a chronograph which originally had no sub-dials at all, into one which has 3 sub-dials.


----------



## Cosmodromedary

Godfather111 said:


> It's gonna be a helluva year for Seiko, boys. They just made all of our dreams come true.


----------



## todoroki

mi6_ said:


> All right I'll eat my words. The SBDC101 ended up being about a 40mm watch. You were all correct. I just had a hard time believing Seiko was actually going to make a relatively affordable 40mm diver (40.5mm but close enough). I feel bad for the SLA017 owners.


Why do you feel bad for SLA017 owners? They bought one of the best modern Seiko releases and one of the few that has actually appreciated in value. Unlikely to be wringing their hands because Seiko is releasing a downgraded version.


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

huangcjz said:


> I highly doubt that a mechanical's going to happen.


Is there any more to come or has it all been covered in this thread? Any idea if we'll see more being announced through the spring/summer?


----------



## georgefl74

huangcjz said:


> The catalogue only shows the new releases, and a few highlights from recent years like the PROSPEX LX models and Arita porcelain and enamel dials, it's not a full catalogue which shows everything. The Shogun is still on Seiko's Japanese web-site: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/sbdc029
> 
> So it hasn't been discontinued yet. I guess it could happen in the future, like it did with the Sumo, but you can imagine that the price would probably go way up like it has with everything else. The mid-range divers' watches get more expensive every year.


I suppose, cause the new Sumo at 85,000 yen is pretty close to the Shogun at 120,000. Closer than it ever was.


----------



## greendestiny

Why are non owners feeling bad for sla017 owners? I’d still buy the sla017 over the new larger version. Granted the new one is high beat but I prefer the smaller size and the beautiful grey dial of the 017. Plus it’s cheaper!

Also, people comparing the spb151 to the sla033 make no sense. The spb is an spb while the sla033 could be considered a heirloom. I’ll be purchasing a 151 for daily wear for sure but I also own a sla033 which I bought for my two year old son as I saw it as something different to the usual Rolex etc. My sla is still sealed and untouched and I’m very proud to own it.


----------



## krayzie

It's like saying they think Audi RS4 drivers would feel bad cuz the average joe may have thought they grossly overpaid for a pedestrian Audi A4.

Well that's just assuming SLA017... uh I mean Audi RS4 owners didn't know what they were paying into and getting in the first place. Do people seriously think that's the case? LOL!

Seiko putting the 8L55 into the 62MAS and not the Tuna was imo a purely Swiss exec marketing decision. Doing the absolute minimal to ensure you can make a sale.

I don't think anybody even asked for a Milgauss Tuna.

And why is the 55th Anniversary logo a slayed dolphin and not the almighty tsunami anyway.


----------



## Locutusaborg

greendestiny said:


> Why are non owners feeling bad for sla017 owners? I'd still buy the sla017 over the new larger version. Granted the new one is high beat but I prefer the smaller size and the beautiful grey dial of the 017. Plus it's cheaper!
> 
> Also, people comparing the spb151 to the sla033 make no sense. The spb is an spb while the sla033 could be considered a heirloom. I'll be purchasing a 151 for daily wear for sure but I also own a sla033 which I bought for my two year old son as I saw it as something different to the usual Rolex etc. My sla is still sealed and untouched and I'm very proud to own it.


I agree. At first I was put off by the 6R Williard but I got over it. Very happy with my sla033. The 6rmas looks COMPLETELY different than the sla017 and sla037 due to the super thick bezel. Totally different watch. As an sla017 owner and 033 owner I'm good. The problem is I LOVE the new blue but do I really wanna trade my 017. Probably not but I'm tempted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locutusaborg

todoroki said:


> Why do you feel bad for SLA017 owners? They bought one of the best modern Seiko releases and one of the few that has actually appreciated in value. Unlikely to be wringing their hands because Seiko is releasing a downgraded version.


No need at all to feel bad for 017 owners. It was, still is, and will continue to be an amazing watch and super unique.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

looks like Seiko runs out of tricks this year.. and that's good for me 
blue is not my colour, so I am glad to own those fantastic 3+1 re-issues in their true colours


----------



## Locutusaborg

So, is this all we get from Grand Seiko this month? Anyone know if around the 20th GS is going to drop more mainstream models? The new SD in a display case back? Something in steel? Anyone have hints?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fillerbunny

krayzie said:


> And why is the 55th Anniversary logo a slayed dolphin and not the almighty tsunami anyway.


The 62mas caseback had a dolphin on it, the wave came later.


----------



## krayzie

fillerbunny said:


> The 62mas caseback had a dolphin on it, the wave came later.


Yep but only on the first run, and the tsunami first came on the Tuna (Silverwave would arugbly be the first with the wave logo).

Anyway this is why the dolphin logo watch gets the 8L55 while the tsunami logo watch gets the 8L35.

/sarc

Personally I still don't get the facination with the 62MAS. Even the dial was just taken off some other Seiko watch and it leaked like a mofo. There is a reason why Seiko went with the tsunami logo ever since 1975 to this day. The Tuna was their first good dive watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy

krayzie said:


> Personally I still don't get the facination with the 62MAS.


It looks really good nothing more nothing less.....in a very wearable form factor.


----------



## valuewatchguy

greendestiny said:


> Why are non owners feeling bad for sla017 owners? I'd still buy the sla017 over the new larger version. Granted the new one is high beat but I prefer the smaller size and the beautiful grey dial of the 017. Plus it's cheaper!
> 
> Also, people comparing the spb151 to the sla033 make no sense. The spb is an spb while the sla033 could be considered a heirloom. I'll be purchasing a 151 for daily wear for sure but I also own a sla033 which I bought for my two year old son as I saw it as something different to the usual Rolex etc. My sla is still sealed and untouched and I'm very proud to own it.


I think the high $ 8L55 powered blue dial version of the 62MAS is the same 39.6 mm of the SLA017. It's only the SPB models that are a little bigger at 40.5


----------



## fluence4

krayzie said:


> The Tuna was their first good dive watch.


Nope.

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

fluence4 said:


> Nope.


That's what the shop said to us too when my old man bought the 7002 when it first came out.


----------



## huangcjz

Keep_Scrolling said:


> Is there any more to come or has it all been covered in this thread? Any idea if we'll see more being announced through the spring/summer?


There was an automatic, probably 4R36, Street Series Tuna Can which was in the leaked Japanese catalogue, but isn't this international catalogue, so I don't think it's coming in the time-frame you say. There are some high-end enamel dial 6L35 PRESAGEs, but I doubt people will be interested in them, because they've been put off by the price of the previous ones that have been released. Basically a Shippo enamel dial in the same case as the other 6L35 PRESAGEs. I don't think we'll see any more new models until September at the earliest.



3WR said:


> Is it possible to post it here?
> 
> Thanks.


Here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/450qtv54ktxq5sz/seiko2020.pdf?dl=0


----------



## Knives and Lint

CADirk said:


> And still no mechanical or solar pogue chronograph re-issue.


While I too was excited about the prospect of this for the 20th anniversary last year, in hindsight I can see why it never happened. Of course they could have made a super limited edition that collectors would have snatched up, but beyond that I don't think it's a color scheme well suited to today's market overall. In fact, I think the average person today would even consider it tacky in a modern iteration. IMO this is a watch that would lose much of its appeal were it lacking that 70's vintage charm, and given the choice I personally would chose a decent vintage example of this particular watch over a re-issue every time.


----------



## yonsson

TheJubs said:


> Also, the polished indices of the 017 and 033 can achieve a pretty lustrous glow or shine, depending on how the light hits off of them. I doubt the indices of these new reinterpretations will have that same level of craftsmanship (could be wrong though, pending real-life pics/vids).


What? Both those dials are crap. Not sharp enough indices, they look like AM-dials.


----------



## yonsson

Just sitting here waiting to see how long it will take until everyone starts to comment alignment on the lume pip in the triangle. Some of the King Turtle models actually have this bad of an alignment, just check Instagram.


----------



## Tickstart

But it's a mock-up, or am I wrong this time as well? :$


----------



## yonsson

Tickstart said:


> But it's a mock-up, or am I wrong this time as well? :$


Yes, it's luckily a computer rendering.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> Yes, it's luckily a computer rendering.


At least the one on Novak's wrist looks ok, and I presume that that's real? Or is everything computer-generated nowadays?


----------



## nupicasso

yonsson said:


> Just sitting here waiting to see how long it will take until everyone starts to comment alignment on the lume pip in the triangle. Some of the King Turtle models actually have this bad of an alignment, just check Instagram.


At least we have no worries of a misaligned chapter ring. Thankful they finally added the minute markers to the dial (like most manufacturers). 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

yonsson said:


> Just sitting here waiting to see how long it will take until everyone starts to comment alignment on the lume pip in the triangle. Some of the King Turtle models actually have this bad of an alignment, just check Instagram.


my only nitpick is that the date window could use a small metal frame.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> At least the one on Novak's wrist looks ok, and I presume that that's real? Or is everything computer-generated nowadays?


That's a prototype. And some SEIKO prototypes are really bad. No movements, glued on hands and crown. Last year the LX prototype we got to handle had dust on the hands and dial high sucks when you are in a rush and don't have time to edit the photos.


----------



## yonsson

Seikogi said:


> my only nitpick is that the date window could use a small metal frame.


I actually like this better. From the "photos", I like everything about these. I just hope the proportions aren't strange like on the sbdc053. I only owned my SLA017 for a few months, couldn't fall in love with that one either. I didn't like the "AM-dial" with too much sunburst and soft indices, the bling bezel and the crystal. But these new models look great to me, I have a mm300-clasp waiting for it.


----------



## Joll71

No chapter ring on either the SPB151/3 or the SPB143 etc. Applied Seiko logo on the Alpinists and the two quartz Tunas.


----------



## Tickstart

I think their new 6105 just looks so much better than this new 62MAS! This MAS looks like a different watch altogether!? Are you guys OK with that or what, isn't it the old 6217 look you're lusting after?


----------



## Joll71

3WR said:


> Is it possible to post it here?
> 
> Thanks.


See huangcjz's post 15930.


----------



## Joll71

Tickstart said:


> I think their new 6105 just looks so much better than this new 62MAS! This MAS looks like a different watch altogether!? Are you guys OK with that or what, isn't it the old 6217 look you're lusting after?


They both look amazing, surprised you're not annoyed that Seiko has shrunk the new 6105 so much, it looks nothing like the original...


----------



## Tickstart

Haha, yes I was blissfully ignorant of that fact until huangcjz pointed it out to me the other day, that little rascal... It honestly looks quite different from the OG 6105 in many ways, I don't know if it's my infatuation which is clouding my judgement or if the 6105 design is so unique it can withstand a little experimentation... We'll see, I don't know if I'll get it.


----------



## TheJubs

yonsson said:


> What? Both those dials are crap. Not sharp enough indices, they look like AM-dials.


Not sharp enough indices? lol was that supposed to be a play on the whole "sharp knees" meme?

I mean, I get it, taste is subjective and all that, but... woof, "crap dial" is quite the hot take.


----------



## yonsson

Tickstart said:


> I think their new 6105 just looks so much better than this new 62MAS! This MAS looks like a different watch altogether!? Are you guys OK with that or what, isn't it the old 6217 look you're lusting after?


I've never liked the 6217 (but I have owned one), it's just way too small for me. 
A larger 62MAS inspired watch seems pretty damn good to me. Why not? It's classic SEIKO design. I would have preferred a modern 6105-8000 but I'll take a modern 62MAS over a modern 6105-8010 any day.

A modern 62MAS makes a lot more sense than a modern 6309. A water resistant 6309/6306 in good condition is still very easy to source. The 6217 vs SPB143 size difference is enough to make it a valid release.


----------



## yonsson

TheJubs said:


> Not sharp enough indices? lol was that supposed to be a play on the whole "sharp knees" meme?
> 
> I mean, I get it, taste is subjective and all that, but... woof, "crap dial" is quite the hot take.


Yes, to me those dials look crap. They have all the tells that fake 6105-8010 dials have. The edges on the indices are round and the flat surfaces on the indices are too large. Add too much sunburst as well, and yes, that equals a crappy dial in my eyes. It looks like they used a fake dial as a template when they designed the dial, that's not a good thing.


----------



## Tickstart

Yeah why won't SEIKO do razor flat indices anymore? Technically there can't be any problems for them.


----------



## huangcjz

Tickstart said:


> Yeah why won't SEIKO do razor flat indices anymore? Technically there can't be any problems for them.


Not just the indices, but the hands, too.


----------



## yonsson

6217 VS SLA017. It's like night and day.


----------



## yonsson

Tickstart said:


> Yeah why won't SEIKO do razor flat indices anymore? Technically there can't be any problems for them.


The SLA025 and the LX diver's watch have razor sharp indices, so they can if they want to.


----------



## Seikogi

yonsson said:


> The SLA025 and the LX diver's watch have razor sharp indices, so they can if they want to.


Let's add the applied Seiko logo to the list. Never understood this one.


----------



## TheJubs

yonsson said:


> Yes, to me those dials look crap. They have all the tells that fake 6105-8010 dials have. The edges on the indices are round and the flat surfaces on the indices are too large. Add too much sunburst as well, and yes, that equals a crappy dial in my eyes. It looks like they used a fake dial as a template when they designed the dial, that's not a good thing.


You are right that the edges of the indices are rounded off on the SLAs, but it doesn't bother me in the slightest. It was clear from the get-go that these reissues weren't going to be 1:1 copies anyways, so at this point you either made your peace with it or you didn't. I made my peace with it when I saw a SLA in the metal and was blown away. A fake/homage 62mas or 6105 wilts in comparison to these reissues.



Tickstart said:


> Yeah why won't SEIKO do razor flat indices anymore? Technically there can't be any problems for them.


Likely a creative/design decision. They have zero problems making razor sharp batons / hands on Grand Seikos.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> 6217 VS SLA017. It's like night and day.


As you say, Seiko's "modern re-interpretations" always look a bit different from the original, even when they used to do them:


----------



## yonsson

TheJubs said:


> Likely a creative/design decision. They have zero problems making razor sharp batons / hands on Grand Seikos.


Different production methods. The Prospex diver's dials are embossed/stamped. The GS diver's dials have applied indices. And all GS hands are hand finished.

But like I said, they can if they want to, the LX diver and the SLA025 both have embossed dials.

What disturbs me is that they are getting worse and worse. The SBDX001 dial is better than the SBDX017, and the SLA021 is even worse.


----------



## nupicasso

yonsson said:


> View attachment 14933187
> 
> View attachment 14933193
> 
> 6217 VS SLA017. It's like night and day.


So glad they didn't do the metal frame around the date on the modern version. It's a bit "dated". Ha. See what I did there!? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raustin33

Joll71 said:


> View attachment 14928763


Oh my - that could get me back in the Monster game.


----------



## 3WR

The new Save the Oceans with rays on them look great. Samurai especially. If there was an STO Monster, it might be a good, easier to wear (smaller) alternative. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina

nupicasso said:


> So glad they didn't do the metal frame around the date on the modern version. It's a bit "dated". Ha. See what I did there!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unbeliveable.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> Different production methods. The Prospex diver's dials are embossed/stamped. The GS diver's dials have applied indices. And all GS hands are hand finished.
> 
> But like I said, they can if they want to, the LX diver and the SLA025 both have embossed dials.
> 
> What disturbs me is that they are getting worse and worse. The SBDX001 dial is better than the SBDX017, and the SLA021 is even worse.


What's the issue with the 021 dial? It looks better than the previous one to me as it's a lot blacker for a start.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> Yes, it's luckily a computer rendering.


That makes it even worse. A computer rendering should be perfect. Like I've said before, they include these imperfections in the renderings on purpose because it shows you the issues they will actually have. They even do it on GS.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk
View attachment 14933887

View attachment 14933893

View attachment 14933905


----------



## yonsson

clyde_frog said:


> What's the issue with the 021 dial? It looks better than the previous one to me as it's a lot blacker for a start.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


There are no "issues" with it, I just don't like it. The indices are sharper on the 001 and the lume is filled the old school way. The 021 indices looks less defined. And the 001 dial is more matte in finish.


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> There are no "issues" with it, I just don't like it. The indices are sharper on the 001 and the lume is filled the old school way. The 021 indices looks less defined. And the 001 dial is more matte in finish.


Interesting I just had to Google this to find out 001 vs 021. The first 20 secs demonstrate your comment:






I guess the 001 has that hint of vintage look.


----------



## Sassi

Here are some high quality pictures I extracted from the catalog of the new upcoming models. :-d


----------



## Sassi

Here are some more...


----------



## krayzie

Seikogi said:


> Let's add the applied Seiko logo to the list. Never understood this one.


I think Seiko's argument is that they don't use applied logo on divers for reliability reasons. More "Pro" I guess.


----------



## Toshk

How thick do you think the 38mm Alpinists are going to be?


----------



## flame2000

Toshk said:


> How thick do you think the 38mm Alpinists are going to be?


My guess, about 13mm if it comes with see-thru case-back.


----------



## Toshk

flame2000 said:


> My guess, about 13mm if it comes with see-thru case-back.


Hmm, I am hoping for 12...


----------



## jazzy88

I wonder if the caseback from the SARB Alpinist model would fit? 

(OT: I’ve been bitterly disappointed at not being able to find an after market solid caseback for my 033. Wish there was more of a market for this light modification.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Sassi said:


> Here are some high quality pictures I extracted from the catalog of the new upcoming models. :-d


Have you done some sort of lighting/colour adjustment on these images? They look a lot brighter than those from the catalogue to me. The lume looks positively neon on some of them.


----------



## Sassi

huangcjz said:


> Have you done some sort of lighting/colour adjustment on these images? They look a lot brighter than those from the catalogue to me. The lume looks positively neon on some of them.


No, just opened the PDF-file in Adobe Photoshop and extracted the images. I do not think it changed the color profile etc. :think:


----------



## huangcjz

Sassi said:


> No, just opened the PDF-file in Adobe Photoshop and extracted the images. I do not think it changed the color profile etc. :think:


I just looked again and it's weird, because on my laptop which has a standard colour gamut, the images look similar to how they look in the catalogue, whereas on my iPhone X, which has a wide colour DCI-P3 gamut, they look neon. The iPhone should be able to automatically switch to a standard gamut profile - I've never seen this issue before.

See screenshots here:


http://imgur.com/NLsy3DJ


Edit: It seems like it's some weirdness with the mobile version of the web-site? When I switch to the full desktop version of the website in Mobile Safari, the images look like they should do, whereas looking at screenshots of the catalogue in the mobile version of the web-site didn't have this issue. Weird...


----------



## jmai

Anyone have a link to the 2020 Seiko JP or US catalog? Would love to see all of the new and current lineup in one PDF!


----------



## Galaga

My only criticism of the new 'Willard' is like the turtle 777 it looks like a pin cushion with the white minute markers absolutely everywhere. It's somewhat hidden in the other model (green) and in every other colourway in the turtle.


----------



## huangcjz

jmai said:


> Anyone have a link to the 2020 Seiko JP or US catalog? Would love to see all of the new and current lineup in one PDF!


See: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-1593.html#post51175983

It's the international one, the Japanese one is different and there's no full release of that yet. Only leaks of some JDM-only models.


----------



## yonsson

jazzy88 said:


> I wonder if the caseback from the SARB Alpinist model would fit?
> 
> (OT: I've been bitterly disappointed at not being able to find an after market solid caseback for my 033. Wish there was more of a market for this light modification.)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree. I hate crystal casebacks. Bought quite a few solid casebacks to fit to my Alpinist but none fit it.


----------



## yokied

So if the new 6105 is 42.5mm, am I correct in assuming that is a measurement of the case not the bezel? The case from 8 to 2 o'clock over the medium proportions of the case or from 10 to 4 over the extended part of the case? Either way, the bezel and dial should be quite modest, certainly sub-40mm. Should help keep the weight, centre of gravity and wrist presence under control.

If anyone gets the weight spec on these new 62-mas and 6105s, I'm very interested.


----------



## BurnSurvivor

Is there a set price on the Alpinists?


----------



## huangcjz

BurnSurvivor said:


> Is there a set price on the Alpinists?


No, all of these new models leaked out early. Pricing and availability information will probably come with or shortly after their official announcement, which will probably be on Friday 20th March. Seiko are said to have moved their Summit to sometime in early April, so the pricing information should be out by then.


----------



## Stateff

Hey, team,
does anyone know the release date and/or any pricing of the new "Save The Ocean" Turtle and Samurai?



Sassi said:


> Here are some high quality pictures I extracted from the catalog of the new upcoming models. :-d
> View attachment 14934665


----------



## iLikeCoffee

yokied said:


> So if the new 6105 is 42.5mm, am I correct in assuming that is a measurement of the case not the bezel? The case from 8 to 2 o'clock over the medium proportions of the case or from 10 to 4 over the extended part of the case? Either way, the bezel and dial should be quite modest, certainly sub-40mm. Should help keep the weight, centre of gravity and wrist presence under control.
> 
> If anyone gets the weight spec on these new 62-mas and 6105s, I'm very interested.


Based on some quick measurements of the high-res pictures, the diameter from 9 to 3 looks to be a bit under 42mm, bezel diameter a bit over 39mm, lug to lug distance around 45mm and lug width 20mm. So in other words, this new 6105 (Uemura/Willard) seems to be similar in size to the mini turtle (if my estimates are accurate).


----------



## v1triol

2020 catalogue


----------



## huangcjz

I just saw someone point out that the dials and cases of the new Alpinists seem to be heavily inspired by the TAG Heuer Autavia Isograph (texture, colour gradients, and the hour markers on the chapter ring, though not the type-face used for the Arabic numerals, or the hands, which are what Seiko has usually used for the Alpinist since 1995, or the bezel), which was TAG Heuer's big new launch last year:

https://www.fratellowatches.com/thoughts-on-the-new-tag-heuer-autavia-isograph/

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/tag-heuer-autavia-isograph-photos


----------



## davym2112

huangcjz said:


> I just saw someone point out that the dials and cases of the new Alpinists seem to be heavily inspired by the Tag Heuer Autavia Isograph (texture, colour gradients, and the hour markers, though not the type-face used for the Arabic numerals, or the hands, which are what Seiko has usually used for the Alpinist since 1995, or the bezel) from last year.


Just like Tag Heuer were "heavily inspired" by a Seiko movement a few years ago.... 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

davym2112 said:


> Just like Tag Heuer were "heavily inspired" by a Seiko movement a few years ago...


Well, TAG Heuer did at least pay for the movement design and licence it from Seiko, even if they wanted to keep it a secret!


----------



## lxnastynotch93

huangcjz said:


> Well, Tag Heuer did at least pay for the movement design and licence it from Seiko, even if they wanted to keep it a secret!


They did try their very best but it ended up being a PR fumble on their end. I guess it just goes to show you that Seiko makes a quality chronograph movement.

Some TAG owners were actually very upset when they found out it was Seiko movement architecture 

But comparing the new Alpinist to the TAG Autavia? Meh. The Autavia is overpriced for what you get, that's for sure.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

davym2112 said:


> Just like Tag Heuer were "heavily inspired" by a Seiko movement a few years ago....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


They call it the Tagosha movement


----------



## debicks

mi6_ said:


> Also wish the other models came with a bracelet too.


Me too. I don't know why Seiko do this. Citizen does the same thing with their automatics. One dial color on bracelet, another one on strap. If they want to compete with the Swiss, they should offer a choice just like the Swiss do.


----------



## krayzie

debicks said:


> Me too. I don't know why Seiko do this. Citizen does the same thing with their automatics. One dial color on bracelet, another one on strap. If they want to compete with the Swiss, they should offer a choice just like the Swiss do.


If you buy a bracelet model at the Prospex Ginza store at MSRP they may give you the strap as a gift lol!

Probably cheaper to just buy the strap as a separate part afterwards.


----------



## sblantipodi

after the King Turtle and the King Samurai, do you think that we will see a King Sumo with a ceramic bezel and the nice dial pattern?


----------



## Seikogi

sblantipodi said:


> after the King Turtle and the King Samurai, do you think that we will see a King Sumo with a ceramic bezel and the nice dial pattern?


please stop with the "King" name. (not directed at you, speaking generally)

No idea who came up with that silly nickname.

There is not relation between King Seiko and the divers, it sounds misleading.


----------



## huangcjz

sblantipodi said:


> after the King Turtle and the King Samurai, do you think that we will see a King Sumo with a ceramic bezel and the nice dial pattern?


I highly doubt that it'll come any time soon, given that the 3rd-gen Sumo was only released last year. The Sumo was first introduced in 2007, and it wasn't until 2015 that the first spec-up-graded version was released in the SBDC027. The SRP777 was first introduced in late 2016, and the new ones with better specs were first introduced in late 2019. The 2nd-gen Samurai was first introduced before early 2016 I think, so probably 2015, and this new one with up-graded specs is going to be introduced in Summer 2020, so that's at least 5 years.

P.S. I really hate this "King" name, because it contaminates all the search results and makes it really hard to get search results for King Seikos.


----------



## huangcjz

Double post.


----------



## sblantipodi

Seikogi said:


> please stop with the "King" name. (not directed at you, speaking generally)
> 
> No idea who came up with that silly nickname.
> 
> There is not relation between King Seiko and the divers, it sounds misleading.


Seiko uses stupid names to identify their watches.
This is why we "created some names" like the Sumo, Samurai, Monster, Turtle, Spirit, Military, Shogun ecc. ecc.

The general consensous on the internet to identify the new Diver's with the cubiq pattern, the gold seconds hand, the sapphire christal and the ceramic bezel is KING.
So yes, that watches are for the entire internet identified as King Turtle and King Samurai, nothing related with King Seiko.


----------



## huangcjz

sblantipodi said:


> Seiko uses stupid names to identify their watches.
> This is why we "created some names" like the Sumo, Samurai, Monster, Turtle, Spirit, Military, Shogun ecc. ecc.
> 
> The general consensous on the internet to identify the new Diver's with the cubiq pattern, the gold seconds hand, the sapphire christal and the ceramic bezel is KING.
> So yes, that watches are for the entire internet identified as King Turtle and King Samurai, nothing related with King Seiko.


"Spirit" was an official brand used by Seiko. I really hate "Turtle" as well, because it was first originally used by people who sold Franken-watch versions of the original 6309 which were filled with un-disclosed after-market parts as a catchy name to get them to become more popular.


----------



## Seikogi

sblantipodi said:


> Seiko uses stupid names to identify their watches.
> This is why we "created some names" like the Sumo, Samurai, Monster, Turtle, Spirit, Military, Shogun ecc. ecc.
> 
> The general consensous on the internet to identify the new Diver's with the cubiq pattern, the gold seconds hand, the sapphire christal and the ceramic bezel is KING.
> So yes, that watches are for the entire internet identified as King Turtle and King Samurai, nothing related with King Seiko.


general consensus? 

Its really just a name the watch "bloggers" and magazines came up with, not the community. That's my anecdotal experience being on 4 different watch fora...


----------



## Xhantos

Seikogi said:


> general consensus?
> 
> Its really just a name the watch "bloggers" and magazines came up with, not the community. That's my anecdotal experience being on 4 different watch fora...


I agree that calling them 'king' wasn't and isn't the smartest thing to do. But the damage is done. It can no longer be contained. Even if magically everybody decided not to use the term 'king' for the sapphire/ceramic turtles from now on, the usage will need to be remembered as a footnote forever. I think embracing the usage will be the better thing to do at this point.


----------



## mconlonx

v1triol said:


> 2020 catalogue


Y'know...

Two years of nothing Seiko I actually want to buy or within my budget, and then *BOOM* -- SPB151, SPB157, and SRPE41. It's like instant 3-watch collection and done...


----------



## huangcjz

mconlonx said:


> Y'know...
> 
> Two years of nothing Seiko I actually want to buy or within my budget, and then *BOOM* -- SPB151, SPB157, and SRPE41. It's like instant 3-watch collection and done...


The best thing that all 3 of those have in common is that none of them are Limited Editions, so even for anyone who can't afford to get them all at once, they'll still have the chance to get them new in the future...


----------



## krayzie

Well basically the Tuna Can is supposed to be a Barnacle, and the Turtle is supposed to be an Abalone.

However your typical average Seiko mall watch shopper wouldn't even know what those sea creatures are without Google.


----------



## patr1ckd

I'm curious, are there people that actually like the looks of the Astron line? 

Honestly I think they are ugly and it seems like a joke to compare the the traditional looks of the original Astron. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

Seikogi said:


> general consensus?
> 
> Its really just a name the watch "bloggers" and magazines came up with, not the community. That's my anecdotal experience being on 4 different watch fora...


Seiko recognise it. Put some of these nicknames in the search engine of their website and you will see. Rolex too.


----------



## v1triol

mconlonx said:


> Y'know...
> 
> Two years of nothing Seiko I actually want to buy or within my budget, and then *BOOM* -- SPB151, SPB157, and SRPE41. It's like instant 3-watch collection and done...


Indeed. Two week ago I have sold my last Seiko and almost considered this brand as the abandoned place..

Now, looks like I need two new Seiko watches.


----------



## yankeexpress

https://www.watchuseek.com/f408/seiko-prospex-1965-diver%92s-re-creation-sla037j1-5144081.html

SLA037 is 40mm, 8L55 Hi-Beat 37 jewels, LE of 1100 pieces and about $6500USD.
Fortunately no X on the dial. No Bracelet either. 









Sure am glad I pursued an SLA017.


----------



## flame2000

yankeexpress said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f408/seiko-prospex-1965-diver%92s-re-creation-sla037j1-5144081.html
> 
> SLA037 is 40mm, 8L55 Hi-Beat 37 jewels, LE of 1100 pieces and about $6500USD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure am glad I pursued an SLA017.


Jeesh, that's more expensive than a Rolex Explorer. And Rolex comes with a bracelet included.


----------



## yankeexpress

flame2000 said:


> Jeesh, that's more expensive than a Rolex Explorer. And Rolex comes with a bracelet included.


Arguably a better watch....certainly a better movement.

Would definitely rather have the SLA037 than an Exploder. Heck, I got an SLA017 over an Exploder.


----------



## flame2000

yankeexpress said:


> Arguably a better watch....certainly a better movement.
> 
> Would definitely rather have the SLA037 than an Exploder. Heck, I got an SLA017 over an Exploder.


I wouldn't really called it better movement than Rolex. Rolex movement like the 3135 and 3132 are extremely well made and built to last. This SLA037 pricing is a little bit insane for me.


----------



## Galaga

yankeexpress said:


> Arguably a better watch....certainly a better movement.
> 
> Would definitely rather have the SLA037 than an Exploder. Heck, I got an SLA017 over an Exploder.


Not a chance. I love Seiko but this quite frankly is an ignorant statement. Do you even realise the accuracy of the explorer movement? How is the Seiko a better movement?


----------



## yankeexpress

Galaga said:


> Not a chance. I love Seiko but this quite frankly is an ignorant statement. Do you even realise the accuracy of the explorer movement? How is the Seiko a better movement?


Higher beat rate, handmade, same adjustments, same regulation. 8L55 is just as accurate as 3135.

Take the SLA037 over an Exploder any day of the week.


----------



## yonsson

debicks said:


> Me too. I don't know why Seiko do this. Citizen does the same thing with their automatics. One dial color on bracelet, another one on strap. If they want to compete with the Swiss, they should offer a choice just like the Swiss do.


All good ADs let you buy either model with the bracelet.


----------



## Galaga

yankeexpress said:


> Higher beat rate, handmade, same adjustments, same regulation. 8L55 is just as accurate as 3135.
> 
> Take the SLA037 over an Exploder any day of the week.


Higher beat rate ? LOL. So ? The explorer is more accurate, so how can the Seiko have a better movement? Handmade ? LOL. You are talking nonsense.

What you would rather have is irrelevant.


----------



## Snaggletooth

yankeexpress said:


> Higher beat rate, handmade, same adjustments, same regulation. 8L55 is just as accurate as 3135.
> 
> Take the SLA037 over an Exploder any day of the week.


----------



## yonsson

Seikogi said:


> please stop with the "King" name. (not directed at you, speaking generally)
> 
> No idea who came up with that silly nickname.
> 
> There is not relation between King Seiko and the divers, it sounds misleading.


SEIKO came up with it. Which is super lame since the whole point of nicknames is that the community names the models, not SEIKO themselves.


----------



## yonsson

yankeexpress said:


> Higher beat rate, handmade, same adjustments, same regulation. 8L55 is just as accurate as 3135.
> Take the SLA037 over an Exploder any day of the week.


There's nothing hand made about it, it's all machinery processing. Hand assembled, yes, but most mechanical movements are. Hand adjusted, yes, but so are Rolex watches, the biggest difference is GS uses an alloy hairspring instead of silicon and that the alloy hairspring needs to be adjusted on its own.

How can +8/-1 on the wrist of a hi-beat GS be good while Rolex has +2/-2?

I love GS, but the movements are not even close to Rolex standards.

And don't get me started on warranties.


----------



## JimmyMack75

yankeexpress said:


> Arguably a better watch....certainly a better movement.
> 
> Would definitely rather have the SLA037 than an Exploder. Heck, I got an SLA017 over an Exploder.


1. I love Seiko. They are my favourite brand. I collect Seiko, including high-end modern, mid-range Prospex and vintage chronographs and divers.

2. You need to have your meds checked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duncan_McCloud

What's an exploder lol ?


----------



## huangcjz

patr1ckd said:


> I'm curious, are there people that actually like the looks of the Astron line? Honestly I think they are ugly and it seems like a joke to compare the the traditional looks of the original Astron.


I kinda like the stainless steel cushion-case ones! I think there's a place for such modern re-interpretations, even if a lot of people might not like them in relation to the original because they're so different. They're just too large for me, and I can't afford one - they're way more than I've ever spent on a watch before, like twice as much.

I'm not personally looking for that sort of technology in that price range, though I respect it. I don't personally like all the sub-dials. I don't like day sub-dials, because I find them un-necessarily cluttered and difficult to read - I prefer a window. (Strangely though, I really want a pointer-date watch with the date that goes around the edge of the dial (rather than in a sub-dial, which is too cluttered and difficult to read for me), but I haven't been able to find an affordable one that I like the look of - the NOMOS Tangente Update is too large and cluttered, Speedmasters have other sub-dials which make them look cluttered, I don't like Arabic numerals for the hour markers (especially when that in combination with the pointer date means too many numerals on the dial), cathedral hands, or knurled bezels, or small seconds at 9 o'clock, or the red rotor for ORIS, etc., but I don't want one that looks too old-fashioned and traditional). I'm not really into sports watches, and I very rarely travel, so I don't care about time-zones, so the functionality's kind of wasted/not personally useful for me.

So the new 3X ones that they're using for the ASTRON modern re-interpretation are better in that they don't have the sub-dials and are smaller, but the non-18K-gold ones they have right now have jewels for the hour markers, which I'm not personally into.

The case of the non-18K-gold 3X ones looks kind of like a Mini Turtle, which is a watch that I like, though I'd prefer some more angular cases like the ones for the non-cushion-case 5X ones as well.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> I kinda like the stainless steel cushion-case ones! I think there's a place for such modern re-interpretations, even if a lot of people might not like them in relation to the original because they're so different. They're just too large for me, and I can't afford one - they're way more than I've ever spent on a watch before, like twice as much.


The problem for me isn't the aesthetics, it's that it's not smart enough to be a smart watch and not cheap enough to be a semi stupid smart watch. But we are not the intended buyers. The intended buyer is a +50 traveling man that want a no problem timekeeper, certainly not a watch nerd.


----------



## krayzie

Seiko is my favorite farm brand.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> The problem for me isn't the aesthetics, it's that it's not smart enough to be a smart watch and not cheap enough to be a semi stupid smart watch. But we are not the intended buyers. The intended buyer is a +50 traveling man that want a no problem timekeeper, certainly not a watch nerd.


True, I agree with what you say, and I understand that about the intended audience too, but for me personally also, the styling of some of them is a little bit too aggressively hard-edged and sporty in some ways, too. I'd _like_ to like them more, though!

I do appreciate that Seiko are working hard to make the movements smaller to make for smaller watches every few years, though, which is good!


----------



## Joll71

I'm looking forward to hearing more news about the automatic tuna SPBY061. Our hunches about these watch images being to scale were proved right about the SPB149 family, and Seiko is definitely going small this year with the new uemura too, so I think the tuna is going to use the same case as the STBR025 https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/stbr025: 42.7 wide, 43 long. Same bezel style too, 15-30-45. That would make a lovely little new auto tuna-lite.


----------



## mconlonx

patr1ckd said:


> I'm curious, are there people that actually like the looks of the Astron line?
> 
> Honestly I think they are ugly and it seems like a joke to compare the the traditional looks of the original Astron.


I recognize that they are using heritage branding for a new watch which bears little resemblance to use of the brand in the past. But compare one of the new Alpinists (the ones with the internal bezel) to the original line from the 60s... or any of the Grand Seiko spring-drive divers to Grand Seiko from the same era, and I believe you end up with as much design dissonance.

I don't particularly care for them, but I'm sure they will find a niche of fans and it's the kind of thing which might actually appreciate in value over time, think 10-20 years hence. Find me an 8F56 SBCJ Alpinist for less than original MSRP...

According to Seiko, it's less about the design and more about the technology: https://www.seikowatches.com/us-en/products/astron/astron-history

Astron was about quartz in the past, it's now showcasing Seiko GPS/solar tech.


----------



## mplsabdullah

TheDutchman92 said:


> huangcjz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real-life photos of the new PRESAGE Prestige Line 2020 Limited Editions can be found here:
> 
> SARX069/SPB127: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/asr/item/sarx069
> 
> SARX071/SPB129: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/asr/item/sarx071
> 
> SARX073/SPB131: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/asr/item/sarx073
> 
> 
> 
> Was pretty happy till I saw the clasp with only 2 micros.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Bumping this since I'm concerned about the clasp as well. Has anyone ever swapped the clasp on this style bracelet?


----------



## johnMcKlane

yankeexpress said:


> Higher beat rate, handmade, same adjustments, same regulation. 8L55 is just as accurate as 3135.
> 
> Take the SLA037 over an Exploder any day of the week.


Hey you don't have *Rolex *on the DIAL ! what is wrong with you !


----------



## manofrolex

JimmyMack75 said:


> 1. I love Seiko. They are my favourite brand. I collect Seiko, including high-end modern, mid-range Prospex and vintage chronographs and divers.
> 
> 2. You need to have your meds checked.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jimmy Mack back in da house ....nice to see u here


----------



## Tickstart

flame2000 said:


> Jeesh, that's more expensive than a Rolex Explorer. And Rolex comes with a bracelet included.


The SEIKO is more advanced than the Rolexplorer tho.


----------



## The watch knob

yonsson said:


> There's nothing hand made about it, it's all machinery processing. Hand assembled, yes, but most mechanical movements are. Hand adjusted, yes, but so are Rolex watches, the biggest difference is GS uses an alloy hairspring instead of silicon and that the alloy hairspring needs to be adjusted on its own.
> 
> How can +8/-1 on the wrist of a hi-beat GS be good while Rolex has +2/-2?
> 
> I love GS, but the movements are not even close to Rolex standards.
> 
> And don't get me started on warranties.


The brand new Hi-Beat got some much needed updates. Maybe not the same standard as Rolex, but good updates nonetheless. You get a free sprung balance, 80-hours PR, thinner profile and improved finishing. So far, though, only available in a gold case for over $40,000.
The new steel alloy could also hold promise, but GS is getting super expensive and if they want to play in Rolex territory, they probably still need to do more - warranties, accuracy standards, etc.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

yankeexpress said:


> Arguably a better watch....certainly a better movement.
> 
> Would definitely rather have the SLA037 than an Exploder. Heck, I got an SLA017 over an Exploder.


We can argue about technical specifications and engineering until we're blue in the face. Rolex after sales support is 10x better than Seiko. Ask me how they're doing with my Prospex Spring Drive right now - not great.

Until the day I can walk into any Seiko AD, drop my watch off and have it come back perfect without dealing with a bunch of BS, Rolex will always have the upper hand IMHO.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

Yeah what is the difference between SEIKO and ROLEX warranties? Give me the gist of it.


----------



## Nanda

Here a live picture of the SLA039 (SBEX011), SLA037 (SBEX009) and SLA041 (SBDX035). Probably from the prototypes, since they won't be delivered for a few months.







Source: https://www.instagram.com/seikolodi


----------



## Seikogi

mconlonx said:


> ...
> 
> I don't particularly care for them, but I'm sure they will find a niche of fans and it's the kind of thing which might actually appreciate in value over time, think 10-20 years hence. Find me an 8F56 SBCJ Alpinist for less than original MSRP...
> 
> According to Seiko, it's less about the design and more about the technology: https://www.seikowatches.com/us-en/products/astron/astron-history
> 
> Astron was about quartz in the past, it's now showcasing Seiko GPS/solar tech.


I wouldn't call it niche at all. A person that travels lots of timezones, wants an analog well made SS watch that has the best accuracy and ease of use. 
The Astron especially the newer thinner ones fit the bill. Might look like its niche from a watch forum perspective but I think they are a successful line for the rest of the world. (IMO)

MR-G are very tall/tacticool, Citizen GPS feels overly cluttered and has less brand recognition. Other than that, there isn't much competition in the GPS high quality SS market afaik.

Really like the 5X cushion case and as huangcjz said, its a shame that the smaller ones have only decorated dial versions but I am sure there will be more releases.

Edit: If you look at all the dial cutouts, raised elements and complex shapes at high quality I can see why the pricing is justified.


----------



## Seikogi

Nanda said:


> Here a live picture of the SLA039 (SBEX011), SLA037 (SBEX009) and SLA041 (SBDX035). Probably from the prototypes, since they won't be delivered for a few months.
> 
> Source: https://www.instagram.com/seikolodi


It certainly looks like stamped indices ... again. We won't know for sure since those are prototypes.


----------



## mconlonx

Seikogi said:


> I wouldn't call it niche at all. A person that travels lots of timezones, wants an analog well made SS watch that has the best accuracy and ease of use.
> The Astron especially the newer thinner ones fit the bill. Might look like its niche from a watch forum perspective but I think they are a successful line for the rest of the world. (IMO)
> 
> MR-G are very tall/tacticool, Citizen GPS feels overly cluttered and has less brand recognition. Other than that, there isn't much competition in the GPS high quality SS market afaik.
> 
> Really like the 5X cushion case and as huangcjz said, its a shame that the smaller ones have only decorated dial versions but I am sure there will be more releases.
> 
> Edit: If you look at all the dial cutouts, raised elements and complex shapes at high quality I can see why the pricing is justified.


Not going to disagree in the least.

Only commenting that there is a continuation of the heritage Astron name as a way to showcase technologically advanced watches. In the past, it was quartz; today it's GPS/Solar tech. Less about design heritage, more about technology.


----------



## clyde_frog

I can't see any GPS Astron's value ever appreciating. They will just lose more and more value as they become more and more outdated.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

Nanda said:


> Here a live picture of the SLA039 (SBEX011), SLA037 (SBEX009) and SLA041 (SBDX035). Probably from the prototypes, since they won't be delivered for a few months.
> View attachment 14940119


With the raised crystal, if it carries over into the non-LE versions, the SLA037 seems like good competition for the same customer as the Oris 65.


----------



## huangcjz

mconlonx said:


> According to Seiko, it's less about the design and more about the technology: https://www.seikowatches.com/us-en/products/astron/astron-history
> 
> Astron was about quartz in the past, it's now showcasing Seiko GPS/solar tech.


I think what patr1ckd meant is not all of the GPS ASTRONS in general, but specifically the cushion-cased 5X ones, which Seiko are explicitly tying to the original Quartz-Astron in their design:








I think the point of them re-using the Astron name as it's tied with being the pioneer of quartz wrist-watches is that it was quartz originally, and is _still_ about the most advanced quartz technology - which just so happens to be GPS watches at the moment.


----------



## mdogg

I like my SBXC047 (Astron, 5X53 movement, stainless, white dial). It's my first Astron. I love the case style, even if it's a little larger than ideal. The shape of the case is very comfortable to wear. The bracelet is a real treat. If only they'd put this bracelet (quality level) onto their Prospex watches.... I've flipped a few too many, even the MM300, due to the bracelets alone. I would say it's nearly GS-level, but missing a bit of small detail (like the outer round polished bevel). Not to mention the tool-less adjustable clasp on this is a very nice feature. I think it's similar to what they put on one of the Prospex LX bracelets, but it's super hard to find good info on those - not to mention the real prices of $4k+. The indices appear to basically be GS-level finishing. The hands are good, but not GS-level. I'm a fan of the applied logo as well. I don't necessarily care much about the GPS function, but the accurate and easy to use quartz is great and it's what I'm trending toward lately. All combined, at a price of around $1500, it's actually a decent value IMO. 

If I'm honest, I'd prefer a bit smaller and lighter. But as many have stated already, they won't be making a perfect watch for anyone in particular, much less perfect for all. The new versions of this one are going to be Titanium case/bracelet and have an increased WR of 200m (up from 100m, which is plenty for this watch). The new bracelet will be a 5-link style rather than the SS 3-link version. I'm already thinking of picking up the black Ti version SSH067 when it hits this summer. Titanium, black, 5-link, different style pushers - that plus my SS white version will be a great combo for almost anything.


----------



## Tickstart

^SLAs above^

I literally couldn't've picked a more boring dial color if I tried.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

clyde_frog said:


> I can't see any GPS Astron's value ever appreciating. They will just lose more and more value as they become more and more outdated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Difficult to argue with that, unless of course for niche / legacy technology nerds. I would never have thought old turntables and typewriters would one day command value - who knows if these types of watches (like HAQ etc) one day become desirable? Ha, I wouldn't necessarily put my money on it, but if I really liked the Astron series it would be at the back of my mind.

Personally, although I quite like the Astron designs, I find them too much of a hybrid - are they are tool / pilot style watch or a dressy chrono? IDK. I like my tool watches to look toolish, but that's a personal preference.


----------



## palletwheel

yonsson said:


> yankeexpress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Higher beat rate, handmade, same adjustments, same regulation. 8L55 is just as accurate as 3135.
> Take the SLA037 over an Exploder any day of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing hand made about it, it's all machinery processing. Hand assembled, yes, but most mechanical movements are. Hand adjusted, yes, but so are Rolex watches, the biggest difference is GS uses an alloy hairspring instead of silicon and that the alloy hairspring needs to be adjusted on its own.
> 
> How can +8/-1 on the wrist of a hi-beat GS be good while Rolex has +2/-2?
> 
> I love GS, but the movements are not even close to Rolex standards.
> 
> And don't get me started on warranties.
Click to expand...

+1

This may not be a revelation but there are shills on these boards so that everytime you sensibly critique the brand they come out with this nonsense. Saw that on the GS board when I sadly pointed out the issues with the new 9SA5. Like it's not rated more accurate, nor has longer maintenance intervals, nor lower cost, nor more antimagnetic. Meaning other than some insanely costly marketing issue over an 80 hr power reserve (and it's now about as thin as an Omega - great improvement there boy), what was the point of it?

BTW Rolex doesn't use Silicon in the Explorer yet, they're still using Parachrome, an antimagnetic alloy. But it's clearly better than SPRON.


----------



## Nayche

Tickstart said:


> ^SLAs above^
> 
> I literally couldn't've picked a more boring dial color if I tried.


They really don't look very impressive considering the price.


----------



## Toshk

Oh that looks too blue


----------



## Seikogi

clyde_frog said:


> I can't see any GPS Astron's value ever appreciating. They will just lose more and more value as they become more and more outdated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


For me watches are fun and passion. If they appreciate over time its a bonus.

I think people who buy Astron see them primarily as tools (phones, Thinkpads, cameras, cars, etc.)

Don't see GPS technology becoming outdated in the near future and you can't get more accuracy than that, nothing to worry about.


----------



## mconlonx

Tickstart said:


> ^SLAs above^
> 
> I literally couldn't've picked a more boring dial color if I tried.


*shrug*

I am sure of 2 things:
- they will sell out
- I will not buy any of them


----------



## krayzie

Tickstart said:


> ^SLAs above^
> 
> I literally couldn't've picked a more boring dial color if I tried.


Not like joining the Mexican cartel can afford you that anyway.

After seeing that close-up pic now I know why even Taro Tanaka doesn't like the SLA025, aside from the Zaratzu Boyz having to email him back and forth on how to remake that one piece case properly (apparently they forgot how to mill a perfectly flat bottom case, instead of the MM300 case where the bottom looks like a back cover is weld onto it). That bezel is hella THICK! (probably blamed it on the 8L)

And you can't have the SLA033 reissued on a 55th anniversary celebration, when the 6105 is hardly mentioned in any Seiko literature other than having been to the North Pole in Uemura's pocket (wasn't even his watch, his own Bolex Exploder froze) instead of being 0.027 leagues under the sea strapped to a JDM sub. Add to that it will probably still be sitting by this September lol!


----------



## Dennis K

valuewatchguy said:


> I bought the blue Alpinist twice (once to check out the hype and secondly to make sure my first impressions are weren't wrong ) and was very underwhelmed with the second crown action specifically so I'm not sorry to see it go. And the applied markers just didn't leave an impression on that watch even though i normally prefer applied markers also. YMMV


The markers aren't applied. The entire dial is stamped into shape, including the indices and numerals.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Tickstart said:


> Yeah what is the difference between SEIKO and ROLEX warranties? Give me the gist of it.


I believe the Rolex warranty is 5 years as opposed to Seiko which is 3 years.

It starts there, but the gap widens when you consider Rolex has 2 official Rolex service centers - one in Dallas and one in NY. The "second tier" are authorized servi e centers which are 3rd party. These are in San Francisco and Chicago. Seiko has one location in NJ.

From there is the level of care you receive. I've had hit or miss service at Seiko service center in NJ. I've had a few lower level watches come back perfect, one Pressage have to go back 2 times and now my Transocean Spring Drive had to go back a day after repair. The issue is that Seiko can be a hassle to deal with, with limited AD representation. As far as Rolex is concerned, I've heard mostly excellent things and that's impressive since they service probably a few hundred thousand watches or more a year.

The point being, if Seiko wants to run with the big boys and charge big boy pricing then they really need to step up their service department.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

Seiko's so-called 3 year international warranty is only Japan for the first year and domestic for the 2nd and 3rd year. If you buy in Japan the worldwide warranty is only for 1 year.

But Seiko's service centers worldwide are probably inundated with their mall watch specials, and that's how they would treat it even in Japan regardless how much you paid for it, and as long as it doesn't say Grand Seiko on the dial.

If I ever buy another Seiko I will just get a GS.


----------



## krayzie

Dennis K said:


> The markers aren't applied. The entire dial is stamped into shape, including the indices and numerals.


----------



## boatswain

krayzie said:


> View attachment 14940533


That is very interesting. I always assumed the indices were applied as on some other divers.


----------



## Shug

krayzie said:


> Seiko's so-called 3 year international warranty is only Japan for the first year and domestic for the 2nd and 3rd year. If you buy in Japan the worldwide warranty is only for 1 year.
> 
> But Seiko's service centers worldwide are probably inundated with their mall watch specials, and that's how they would treat it even in Japan regardless how much you paid for it, and as long as it doesn't say Grand Seiko on the dial.
> 
> If I ever buy another Seiko I will just get a GS.


2 years warranty if purchased in Europe.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Nanda said:


> Here a live picture of the SLA039 (SBEX011), SLA037 (SBEX009) and SLA041 (SBDX035). Probably from the prototypes, since they won't be delivered for a few months.
> View attachment 14940119


Your thought they are prototypes has to be correct as there would be no way to keep them all synced at 10:09:43 otherwise. Simply from transport, the autos would fire up and run a bit, but a different bit for each movement.



boatswain said:


> That is very interesting. I always assumed the indices were applied as on some other divers.


Me too. Fascinating image. Even after many years on this site, I still learn interesting things every day.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I believe the Rolex warranty is 5 years as opposed to Seiko which is 3 years.
> The point being, if Seiko wants to run with the big boys and charge big boy pricing then they really need to step up their service department.


This x 1000. It's the same in the UK, deeply average service as the prices increase. Tudor and Breitling are in the Prospex price range now; both offer 5 years straight off the bat.

I love Seiko, obviously, but this point needs to be made and reiterated.


----------



## Dennis K

krayzie said:


> View attachment 14940533


Interesting pic! However, I was referring to the Alpinists dial, which is also stamped.


----------



## johnMcKlane

Dennis K said:


> Interesting pic! However, I was referring to the Alpinists dial, which is also stamped.
> 
> View attachment 14940671
> 
> 
> View attachment 14940673


Lol the 2 look like a 3 ...


----------



## clyde_frog

Seikogi said:


> For me watches are fun and passion. If they appreciate over time its a bonus.
> 
> I think people who buy Astron see them primarily as tools (phones, Thinkpads, cameras, cars, etc.)
> 
> Don't see GPS technology becoming outdated in the near future and you can't get more accuracy than that, nothing to worry about.


Same for me but my post is a reply to somebody saying they think their value might appreciate. And GPS tech won't become outdated any time soon but performance will. Every time they make a new Astron the technology improves and they sync faster etc. That's what I mean by becoming outdated. Also HAQ that's accurate to within a few seconds a year is more impressive than syncing receiving a GPS signal to stay accurate imo. The movements in Astrons without syncing are bog standard +/-15 secs a month.


----------



## Seikogi

krayzie said:


> After seeing that close-up pic now I know why even Taro Tanaka doesn't like the SLA025, aside from the Zaratzu Boyz having to email him back and forth on how to remake that one piece case properly (apparently they forgot how to mill a perfectly flat bottom case, instead of the MM300 case where the bottom looks like a back cover is weld onto it). That bezel is hella THICK! (probably blamed it on the 8L)


So this is what the comment on the speedtimer book at SCWF was about? 

Wondered about the Tanaka interview, there should be more interviews with him...


----------



## clyde_frog

Oh and about these long warranties, pretty much meaningless aren't they? The warranty is for manufacture defects. So basically, anything that goes wrong with it after say a year or so, isn't going to be considered a manufacture defect and not covered under warranty. I'm just guessing about this but that's what a lot of warranties are like. If your watch starts running out of COSC after a year they'd probably just say it's wear and tear or something and you'd need to pay. Anybody got any experience with them?


----------



## 6L35

yonsson said:


> The problem for me isn't the aesthetics, it's that it's not smart enough to be a smart watch and not cheap enough to be a semi stupid smart watch. But we are not the intended buyers. The intended buyer is a +50 traveling man that want a no problem timekeeper, certainly not a watch nerd.


Ha ha, you have described me, except for the "watch nerd" part. I like mechanic watchs, but also appreciate a grab-and-go watch when I am busy and dizzy.


----------



## timetellinnoob

I mean, they still have _effort_ they _apply_ to make those indices appear, so hey, 'applied' indices lol.


----------



## CFK-OB

clyde_frog said:


> Oh and about these long warranties, pretty much meaningless aren't they? The warranty is for manufacture defects. So basically, anything that goes wrong with it after say a year or so, isn't going to be considered a manufacture defect and not covered under warranty. I'm just guessing about this but that's what a lot of warranties are like. If your watch starts running out of COSC after a year they'd probably just say it's wear and tear or something and you'd need to pay. Anybody got any experience with them?


I've had a GS that was sent back to Japan after about 20 months as it was running out of spec. Came back in perfect condition (actually better than when it went in as the hands were better aligned) and at no cost. Accuracy has been great since it came back as well (+1 second per day).

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

Seikogi said:


> So this is what the comment on the speedtimer book at SCWF was about?
> 
> Wondered about the Tanaka interview, there should be more interviews with him...


I wasn't sure why I paid $100 bucks for a typical $20 bucks Japanese magazine with pretty pictures (okay this one is English translated, maybe $25 bucks) until I came across the juicy Tanaka bit right at the very end. Price justified lmao!

He also dissed up the current Seiko designers about the dials being always a brushed sunburst pattern, and never the horizontal or vertical brushed dials he designed cuz the kids probably have never even seen them to appreciate. This dude speaks like he's Steve Jobs.

The book also mentioned that Seiko had to reach out to Tanaka to make the Golden Quartz Tuna even tho he had already quit after the Grandfather Auto Tuna.

But wait there's more... there's a picture of this Seiko 6800 UTD "world's thickest very-thin watch" that Tanaka designed where the watch body looks like a knob from the side. If Seiko wants to stir the pot next year they should seriously consider bringing this back (the Zaratsu gang from Fukushima ain't gonna like this).

Anyway I'm a noob on vintage Seikos and this book has opened my eyes somewhat. Now I know Seiko had much better overall designs inside and out some 50 years ago. The movement designers from that era were amazing as well since they had no CAD to rely on.


----------



## Adventureman

jmai said:


> Anyone have a link to the 2020 Seiko JP or US catalog?


Not sure if this is the US catalog but it is in English. Pages extracted into images from the PDF file:

Seiko Catalog 2020 - Seiko - Horology World


----------



## Rankiryu

Seiko diver's and 20bar watches are no applied index.
It is to prevent dropout.


----------



## Joll71

New bracelets for the SPB149 and SPB151 - they are different to the ones from the SPB051/077, more rounded. Looks like they're all brushed, with Diashield, and not much polishing on them.


----------



## Degr8n8

Rankiryu said:


> Seiko diver's and 20bar watches are no applied index.
> It is to prevent dropout.


So why do applied indecies on the 30 bar sla025?


----------



## mconlonx

krayzie said:


> ...there's a picture of this Seiko 6800 UTD "world's thickest very-thin watch" that Tanaka designed where the watch body looks like a knob from the side.
> 
> View attachment 14941845


I would totally rock that watch and have a few shirts tailored so that the watch could poke through a custom button-hole aperture...


----------



## Tickstart

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I believe the Rolex warranty is 5 years as opposed to Seiko which is 3 years.
> 
> It starts there, but the gap widens when you consider Rolex has 2 official Rolex service centers - one in Dallas and one in NY. The "second tier" are authorized servi e centers which are 3rd party. These are in San Francisco and Chicago. Seiko has one location in NJ.
> 
> From there is the level of care you receive. I've had hit or miss service at Seiko service center in NJ. I've had a few lower level watches come back perfect, one Pressage have to go back 2 times and now my Transocean Spring Drive had to go back a day after repair. The issue is that Seiko can be a hassle to deal with, with limited AD representation. As far as Rolex is concerned, I've heard mostly excellent things and that's impressive since they service probably a few hundred thousand watches or more a year.
> 
> The point being, if Seiko wants to run with the big boys and charge big boy pricing then they really need to step up their service department.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I heard rumors the service center in NJ has shut. Can't confirm it though.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Tickstart said:


> I heard rumors the service center in NJ has shut. Can't confirm it though.


Are you referring to the current events with COVID-19 or are you stating that they are closed for business permanently?

Because I can tell you they are absolutely open for business. I spoke with them on the phone last week as they're currently repairing one of my watches. Not sure where you heard those rumors...

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## debicks

Tickstart said:


> I heard _*rumors*_ the service center in NJ has shut. Can't confirm it though.


----------



## scott99

Joll71 said:


> View attachment 14927415


My next Save The Ocean Samurai. Though that blue dial on the Save The Ocean Great White edition is insanely great (my favorite blue dial I own so far). Not sure how the new one will look in person. I'm wondering if this dial is closer in color to the MM200 (model SBDC065), because the new coloring on the bezel almost looks like that color.


----------



## Tickstart

Haha I'm sorry guys. I was commenting on Reddit that SEIKO has a service center in NJ and someone replied it had closed. Seems an odd thing to lie about but, apparently he did.
Unless you're the ones lying, never know in this day & age.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Tickstart said:


> Haha I'm sorry guys. I was commenting on Reddit that SEIKO has a service center in NJ and someone replied it had closed. Seems an odd thing to lie about but, apparently he did.
> Unless you're the ones lying, never know in this day & age.


I can confirm that's 100% false. The Seiko COSERV in NJ is open.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

krayzie said:


> View attachment 14940533


Funny, that's a photo I took 2017. Glad it came to use.


----------



## Degr8n8

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I can confirm that's 100% false. The Seiko COSERV in NJ is open.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


What horrible news.


----------



## yonsson

Rankiryu said:


> Seiko diver's and 20bar watches are no applied index.
> It is to prevent dropout.


Not true actually. The 20BAR LX Landmaster has applied indices and so does the 200/600m GS diver's. The regular (non GS) 200m watches however, they have embossed dials.


----------



## yonsson

Degr8n8 said:


> So why do applied indecies on the 30 bar sla025?


That dial is embossed/stamped, just like the LX diver.


----------



## clyde_frog

Degr8n8 said:


> What horrible news.


Ha, I hear that many bad things about that place on here that you'd think people would be pleased if it closed down.


----------



## Rocat

Ok, I'll admit that sometimes I'm a little slow. But I just realized the Rays are not swimming in the same direction on the Turtle or the Sammy.


----------



## konners

Rocat said:


> View attachment 14943323
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll admit that sometimes I'm a little slow. But I just realized the Rays are not swimming in the same direction on the Turtle or the Sammy.


Wow, those dials look great with or without the rays!


----------



## Xhantos

And I've just spotted a typo!


----------



## scott99

konners said:


> Wow, those dials look great with or without the rays!


Does anyone know the model numbers on these and when they will be released ?


----------



## huangcjz

Xhantos said:


> And I've just spotted a typo!


Well, it's better than a typo on the actual watches themselves, which Seiko have also done before!


----------



## Slonie

huangcjz said:


> Well, it's better than a typo on the actual watches themselves, which Seiko have also done before!


Ooh, are you talking about the future-collectible NHL-marked world timers? Or are there more?


----------



## timetellinnoob

*SPECIAL EDITOIN*


----------



## huangcjz

Slonie said:


> Ooh, are you talking about the future-collectible NHL-marked world timers? Or are there more?


I don't know what you mean, but what I mean are these:

"SPECIAL EDITOIN":

https://s789.photobucket.com/user/e...2-4DC0-A18B-15B2CB4FAF3A_zpsu9p0ntrh.jpg.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/srpa83-baby-tuna-padi-special-editoin-4014354.html#/topics/4014354

Cased in "CHIAN":
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-post48417051.html#post48417051


----------



## Godfather111

Maybe I missed it, but is there word yet on the SBDY061?

I call dibs on nicknaming it the Big ASS (Automatic Street Series). 

Looking forward to this, because I like big butts and I cannot lie. You other brothers can't deny.


----------



## huangcjz

Real-life photos of the SLA037 and the SPB149 '35MAS in another thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seik...pb147j1-spb149j1-5141327-20.html#post51199911

As well of the new titanium Grand Seiko First modern re-interpretation: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seik...b149j1-5141327-post51206911.html#post51206911



Adventureman said:


> Not sure if this is the US catalog but it is in English. Pages extracted into images from the PDF file:
> 
> Seiko Catalog 2020 - Seiko - Horology World


It's the international catalogue - they do an international and then a Japanese catalogue, there isn't a U.S.-specific one for these new releases.



scott99 said:


> Does anyone know the model numbers on these and when they will be released ?


The international model numbers will be SRPE39 (the 6306/9 modern re-interpretation) and SRPE33 (the Samurai). More specific availability isn't known yet, but to give you a rough idea, it will most likely be sometime in the summer, most likely before the end of September. Last year's Save The Ocean IIIs became available in June.



Godfather111 said:


> Maybe I missed it, but is there word yet on the SBDY061?


Nope, no word. Someone pointed out that it seems to have the same dimensions as the smaller Solar Tuna Can (the 42 mm one that Seiko markerts "for Women" just because it's smaller), which is a JDM-only watch. Hence, I suspect that either:

1), it's (unfortunately) a JDM-only watch too, or

2), it will be announced later in the year and will be released after all the releases we've seen, so release will be after September.


----------



## Godfather111

Where can one download the pdf file of the 2020 Seiko Catalogue? TIA


----------



## huangcjz

Godfather111 said:


> Where can one download the pdf file of the 2020 Seiko Catalogue? TIA


See here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2393034&page=1593&p=51175983#post51175983


----------



## Godfather111

huangcjz said:


> See here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2393034&page=1593&p=51175983#post51175983


Much obliged!


----------



## scott99

huangcjz said:


> Real-life photos of the SLA037 and the SPB149 '35MAS in another thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seik...pb147j1-spb149j1-5141327-20.html#post51199911
> 
> As well of the new titanium Grand Seiko First modern re-interpretation: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seik...b149j1-5141327-post51206911.html#post51206911
> 
> It's the international catalogue - they do an international and then a Japanese catalogue, there isn't a U.S.-specific one for these new releases.
> 
> The international model numbers will be SRPE39 (the 6306/9 modern re-interpretation) and SRPE33 (the Samurai). More specific availability isn't known yet, but to give you a rough idea, it will most likely be sometime in the summer, most likely before the end of September. Last year's Save The Ocean IIIs became available in June.
> 
> Nope, no word. Someone pointed out that it seems to have the same dimensions as the smaller Solar Tuna Can (the 42 mm one that Seiko markerts "for Women" just because it's smaller), which is a JDM-only watch. Hence, I suspect that either:
> 
> 1), it's (unfortunately) a JDM-only watch too, or
> 
> 2), it will be announced later in the year and will be released after all the releases we've seen, so release will be after September.


This is really great info, thanks so much, I saved that Save The Ocean model # info on my phone, will look for it later this year. Thanks again !


----------



## huangcjz

scott99 said:


> This is really great info, thanks so much, I saved that Save The Ocean model # info on my phone, will look for it later this year. Thanks again !


You're welcome. The catalogue leaked out early - the official announcement will probably come on Friday 20th March, and price and availability information will also become available then or within a few days later - the information should be out by early April.


----------



## scott99

huangcjz said:


> You're welcome. The catalogue leaked out early - the official announcement will probably come on Friday 20th March, and price and availability information will also become available then or within a few days later - the information should be out by early April.


Awesome. Paid $300 US for my Save The Ocean Great White Edition, I'd gladly pay $400 for the new one, once I see it in person.


----------



## scott99

huangcjz said:


> You're welcome. The catalogue leaked out early - the official announcement will probably come on Friday 20th March, and price and availability information will also become available then or within a few days later - the information should be out by early April.


Awesome. Paid $300 US for my Save The Ocean Great White Edition, I'd gladly pay $400 for the new one, once I see it in person.

My Seiko grail watch is the Seiko SBDC065, also known as the "Great Blue Hole", and the pics of the new Save The Ocean watches, the dial color looks extremely similar.


----------



## Slonie

huangcjz said:


> I don't know what you mean, but what I mean are these:
> 
> "SPECIAL EDITOIN":
> 
> https://s789.photobucket.com/user/e...2-4DC0-A18B-15B2CB4FAF3A_zpsu9p0ntrh.jpg.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/srpa83-baby-tuna-padi-special-editoin-4014354.html#/topics/4014354
> 
> Cased in "CHIAN":
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-post48417051.html#post48417051


They actually issued a recall for this one in Japan:


----------



## konners

Slonie said:


> huangcjz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you mean, but what I mean are these:
> 
> "SPECIAL EDITOIN":
> 
> https://s789.photobucket.com/user/e...2-4DC0-A18B-15B2CB4FAF3A_zpsu9p0ntrh.jpg.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/srpa83-baby-tuna-padi-special-editoin-4014354.html#/topics/4014354
> 
> Cased in "CHIAN":
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-post48417051.html#post48417051
> 
> 
> 
> They actually issued a recall for this one in Japan:
Click to expand...

Crikey these are bad. Guess ..... does happen. Especially when somebody else isn't on hand to second check!


----------



## Terry Lennox

The bezel on the SPB149 seems too wide.


----------



## krayzie

Terry Lennox said:


> The bezel on the SPB149 seems too wide.


It's to ensure proper sales of the SLA037 in case the X logo on the dial isn't enough.


----------



## konners

krayzie said:


> Terry Lennox said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bezel on the SPB149 seems too wide.
> 
> 
> 
> It's to ensure proper sales of the SLA037 in case the X logo on the dial isn't enough.
Click to expand...

Hahaha


----------



## bart_us

Slonie said:


> They actually issued a recall for this one in Japan:


This is special edition for National Hockey League


----------



## yonsson

Terry Lennox said:


> The bezel on the SPB149 seems too wide.


Otherwise it would have been a SLA017, so..... 
I think they look nice! I'm getting the 143. Looking forward to seeing them in the flesh.


----------



## yonsson

https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/catalog
It's officially up. Again.


----------



## sepulchral

yonsson said:


> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/catalog
> It's officially up. Again.


Alpinists are gone... maybe other stuff too


----------



## Jkfsu

Love my q series one


----------



## huangcjz

sepulchral said:


> Alpinists are gone... maybe other stuff too


I think those are literally the only 2 pages that are gone - if you look at the page numbers, they're the same, so the Porco Rosso PRESAGE watches are still on the page numbered 37, but it's actually page 35 in the new catalogue, so they didn't even bother to change the page numbers for the pages after the new Alpinists in the catalogue, they've just deleted those pages. Same for the page numbers in the index in the back - they've just deleted the image, but not changed the page numbers or the numbers of the watches, so Page 32 and watch numbers 24, 25, and 26 are just missing in the index. 

It seems like a bit of a rush job - I wonder if TAG Heuer complained about the similarity in design to their own watch from last year? It doesn't make sense to go to the trouble of making a whole watch design and then pulling it at the last minute otherwise, unless they literally included it in the catalogue by mistake and it's meant to be in a later catalogue.







































Jkfsu said:


> Love my q series one


Is the "q series" a Seiko watch? Did you post in the right thread?


----------



## gentsview

Me too. Only the size of this watch is a bit too big for me unfortunately.


----------



## gentsview

This Tag Heuer is so nice. I can't see anything that I want to change. Who knows what the retail is?


----------



## huangcjz

gentsview said:


> This Tag Heuer is so nice. I can't see anything that I want to change. Who know what the retail is?


Sorry, I was posting about the new Seikos looking like the TAG Heuers. I don't know anything about the TAG Heuers.


----------



## gentsview

I thought I replied to one the older comments. But looks like I didn't include the reply.


----------



## gentsview

huangcjz said:


> Which watch are you referring to? I'm so confused right now.


Oh I should have replied with a quote. Sorry.


----------



## babbsky

yonsson said:


> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/catalog
> It's officially up. Again.


Thanks for the link. How can I download to my iphone. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

babbsky said:


> Thanks for the link. How can I download to my iphone. Thanks in advance.


Here is a direct link to the PDF of the new version of the catalogue, without the new Alpinists. Be warned, it's 86.6 megabytes in size: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/catalog/special/2020/data/seiko2020.pdf

A link to download the old version of the catalogue, which includes the new Alpinists, can be found earlier in this thread. That one's 89.2 MB in size, since it has the 2 extra pages in it.


----------



## babbsky

huangcjz said:


> Here is a direct link to the PDF of the new version of the catalogue, without the new Alpinists. Be warned, it's 86.6 megabytes in size: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/catalog/special/2020/data/seiko2020.pdf
> 
> A link to download the old version of the catalogue, which includes the new Alpinists, can be found earlier in this thread. That one's 89.2 MB in size, since it has the 2 extra pages in it.


Thank you for your quick reply. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane

huangcjz said:


> I think those are literally the only 2 pages that are gone - if you look at the page numbers, they're the same, so the Porco Rosso PRESAGE watches are still on the page numbered 37, but it's actually page 35 in the new catalogue, so they didn't even bother to change the page numbers for the pages after the new Alpinists in the catalogue, they've just deleted those pages. Same for the page numbers in the index in the back - they've just deleted the image, but not changed the page numbers or the numbers of the watches, so Page 32 and watch numbers 24, 25, and 26 are just missing in the index.
> 
> It seems like a bit of a rush job - I wonder if TAG Heuer complained about the similarity in design to their own watch? It doesn't make sense to go to the trouble of making a whole watch design and then pulling it at the last minute otherwise, unless they literally included it in the catalogue by mistake and it's meant to be in a later catalogue.


Nice TAG !

do they have Seiko movement ?
;-)


----------



## josayeee

I really hope the new no compass Alpinists have lumed numerals and indices. The silver on sunburst coloured dials wasn’t exactly easy on the eyes.


----------



## todoroki

New Green Seiko TIC TAC ref: SZSB021 has landed! I like the shade of green better than the SARB017 to be honest.


----------



## huangcjz

josayeee said:


> I really hope the new no compass Alpinists have lumed numerals and indices. The silver on sunburst coloured dials wasn't exactly easy on the eyes.


I don't think so - I think the numerals are just printed in faux-patinated ink, and there just are small dots with lume on the chapter ring for the hour markers, as with the previous Alpinists.

Someone on another forum suggests that the new Alpinists might have been delayed due to COVID-19 disrupting their supply chain and delaying their production, which is possible, but I find a bit odd if those are the only specific models affected by this issue, and everything else is fine. Perhaps they were developed a bit later than all the other models though, since most of the other models leaked beforehand, whereas these new Alpinists did not, and were a surprise.


----------



## yonsson

I find the TAG comparison non relevant. The TAGs are new designs from Guy Bove, the same man that designed the new Breitling Navitimer8. The Navi8 flopped so he doesn’t work for Breitling anymore. It’s a more valid argument that the new Autavia look like the Navi8. The only resemblance is that they have numerals on the dial. There are loads of railroad/flieger-models out there that the Alpinist have a closer resemblance to.


----------



## yonsson

josayeee said:


> I really hope the new no compass Alpinists have lumed numerals and indices. The silver on sunburst coloured dials wasn't exactly easy on the eyes.


They won't. You can clearly see the lume pips on the outer rim.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> The only resemblance is that they have numerals on the dial.


For me, the biggest resemblance is not the numerals, but the texture of the dials, the shade of colours that they chose to use, and the fact that they have a gradient towards the edge of the dial, and there's also a resemblance in the chapter ring with how the hours and minutes are marked and the shape of the case, to some degree. Looking at the Navitimer 8, they look more like the dials of the SRPB57/SRPB59/SRPB61 PROSPEX SKY watches to me, which is probably a more generic aviation-styled watch hour numerals that I've seen before on other watches too.

I guess because I solely focus and know about Seiko to the exclusion of all else, that I don't know what else is out there that they might be similar to, so my view might be rather blinkered and narrow. I don't look at any of the Swiss brands like TAG Heuer or Breitling, because they're all out of my roughly $300-350 USD budget per new watch, with the exception of brands that are in the pricing space that Seiko used to be more in (but is moving up out of), such as Tissot and Hamilton - I wish I liked some of the Hamilton field watch etc. designs a bit more, since I like them, but there's always something about them that's not quite to my preference. I might save up and try to get a Hamilton intra-matic as the cheapest way of getting an ETA 2892 into my collection, which I don't have, for about $500 USD, before the Swiss brands move up in pricing more due to smartwatches and gradually discontinue their cheaper models/replace them with more expensive ones like Seiko is doing.


----------



## flame2000

huangcjz said:


> I think those are literally the only 2 pages that are gone - if you look at the page numbers, they're the same, so the Porco Rosso PRESAGE watches are still on the page numbered 37, but it's actually page 35 in the new catalogue, so they didn't even bother to change the page numbers for the pages after the new Alpinists in the catalogue, they've just deleted those pages. Same for the page numbers in the index in the back - they've just deleted the image, but not changed the page numbers or the numbers of the watches, so Page 32 and watch numbers 24, 25, and 26 are just missing in the index.
> 
> It seems like a bit of a rush job - I wonder if TAG Heuer complained about the similarity in design to their own watch from last year? It doesn't make sense to go to the trouble of making a whole watch design and then pulling it at the last minute otherwise, unless they literally included it in the catalogue by mistake and it's meant to be in a later catalogue.


I once thgt of buying this Tag, but the 42mm size stop me from getting it. I really like this one but the size don't suit my small wrist.


----------



## yonsson

flame2000 said:


> I once thgt of buying this Tag, but the 42mm size stop me from getting it. I really like this one but the size don't suit my small wrist.


The fact that they don't have the composite hairspring and still kept the original price should be more of an issue.


----------



## yonsson

And here's the Navi8 so you don't have to use google.


----------



## codeture

huangcjz said:


> I think those are literally the only 2 pages that are gone - if you look at the page numbers, they're the same, so the Porco Rosso PRESAGE watches are still on the page numbered 37, but it's actually page 35 in the new catalogue, so they didn't even bother to change the page numbers for the pages after the new Alpinists in the catalogue, they've just deleted those pages. Same for the page numbers in the index in the back - they've just deleted the image, but not changed the page numbers or the numbers of the watches, so Page 32 and watch numbers 24, 25, and 26 are just missing in the index.
> 
> It seems like a bit of a rush job - I wonder if TAG Heuer complained about the similarity in design to their own watch from last year? It doesn't make sense to go to the trouble of making a whole watch design and then pulling it at the last minute otherwise, unless they literally included it in the catalogue by mistake and it's meant to be in a later catalogue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the "q series" a Seiko watch? Did you post in the right thread?


Does this mean that the last year alpinist will be gone - replaced with this one?


----------



## huangcjz

codeture said:


> Does this mean that the last year alpinist will be gone - replaced with this one?


No, they will be in addition to the new ones announced at the end of last year, whenever/if they come out. They're quite different models of watch from each other, as you can see.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> The fact that they don't have the composite hairspring and still kept the original price should be more of an issue.


I thought that the price had been reduced by a little bit? This article says: "The price has been adjusted as well. While the Isograph started at $3,500 - the range now starts at $3,000 for the steel bezel version and goes up to $3,350 for the ceramic bezel and bracelet version."

Source: Watch Resurrection : The TAG Heuer Autavia Isograph Is Back - Scottish Watches


----------



## yonsson

codeture said:


> Does this mean that the last year alpinist will be gone - replaced with this one?


That would be shocking and stupid, so no.


----------



## yonsson

codeture said:


> Does this mean that the last year alpinist will be gone - replaced with this one?


That would be shocking and stupid, so no.


----------



## MrDisco99

I don't think there was any mention of it here, but I just took delivery of this SZSJ005 mecaquartz chronograph exclusively from Nano Universe. It seems to be the same case and hands as the SBTR series, but that dial is special.

I got in on the preorder right before they started shipping like a week ago. It has a standard serial number, so I don't think it's a limited edition. Seems to be sold out now, though.









https://store.nanouniverse.jp/jp/goods/goods.aspx?goods=6700137003&genre=2214

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-x-nanouniverse-szsj005-mecaquartz-daytona-5139199.html


----------



## scott99

Just noticed that the new Save The Ocean versions have black bezels and don’t have that great bezel design of the Great White version (grooved bezel work). Very disappointing. May hold off until I see some reviews.


----------



## mi6_

scott99 said:


> Just noticed that the new Save The Ocean versions have black bezels and don't have that great bezel design of the Great White version (grooved bezel work). Very disappointing. May hold off until I see some reviews.


That's because it's a ceramic insert not a cheap moulded plastic insert.


----------



## Impulse

mi6_ said:


> scott99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed that the new Save The Ocean versions have black bezels and don't have that great bezel design of the Great White version (grooved bezel work). Very disappointing. May hold off until I see some reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it's a ceramic insert not a cheap moulded plastic insert.
Click to expand...

To be fair, weren't the bezels on the srpd21 etc STOIIIs aluminium? Not plastic?


----------



## huangcjz

scott99 said:


> Just noticed that the new Save The Ocean versions have black bezels and don't have that great bezel design of the Great White version (grooved bezel work). Very disappointing. May hold off until I see some reviews.


Ah well, they've always made these Save The Oceans in pairs, with a version with the same basic dial design but the rest of the watch/dial being a bit different coming about 6 months after the first ones, so at the end of this year or the beginning of next year. The STO IIs had slightly darker dials, the STO IVs had that faux-patinated lume. You could always get one of the STO V dials and stick it into a Great White Shark, or get the bezel insert from a Great White Shark and stick it into this watch (or just swap the entire bezel over to avoid having to mess around with prying off and sticking in inserts - though it depends if there's a bezel insert alignment issue that you could get sorted out at the same time by changing the insert).


----------



## scott99

mi6_ said:


> That's because it's a ceramic insert not a cheap moulded plastic insert.


I like ceramic, so that changes my opinion


----------



## scott99

mi6_ said:


> That's because it's a ceramic insert not a cheap moulded plastic insert.


I like ceramic, so that changes my opinion


----------



## husonfirst

New quartz Tuna with the old style hands and domed sapphire crystal.

Is it just me or do the hands seem too big and overpower the dial?

SBBN045


----------



## tsteph12

husonfirst said:


> New quartz Tuna with the old style hands and domed sapphire crystal.
> 
> Is it just me or do the hands seem too big and overpower the dial?
> 
> SBBN045


Big Fatty Hands suits a dive watch. Thank you Seiko!


----------



## konners

husonfirst said:


> New quartz Tuna with the old style hands and domed sapphire crystal.
> 
> Is it just me or do the hands seem too big and overpower the dial?
> 
> SBBN045


Admittedly they look largish in the rendering, but I suspect angle, lighting, colours etc. contribute to this. I'll reserve judgement til more photos are released!

It would appear the insert is brushed, which I appreciate.


----------



## Slamf1re

Impulse said:


> To be fair, weren't the bezels on the srpd21 etc STOIIIs aluminium? Not plastic?


I believe that the 2019 Great White STO models of the Turtle and Samurai where the first time those watches had something other than a screen printed aluminum bezel. I have the SRPD21 Turtle myself and while the insert may be some sort of plastic I actually really like the effect it gives. The markings are "engraved", for lack of a better term, and the circular pattern running around the bezel gives it a unique look that you won't find anywhere else. Personally I think it would be nice to see more of their lower end models go with something similar, since it gives you the 3D effect without the MSRP increase.


----------



## krayzie

konners said:


> Admittedly they look largish in the rendering, but I suspect angle, lighting, colours etc. contribute to this. I'll reserve judgement til more photos are released!


I think it's because the bright lighting have masked the outlines of the hands making them look much fatter than they really are, presuming there are indeed brushed silver outlines like the old hands.


----------



## Cobia

Slamf1re said:


> I believe that the 2019 Great White STO models of the Turtle and Samurai where the first time those watches had something other than a screen printed aluminum bezel. I have the SRPD21 Turtle myself and while the insert may be some sort of plastic I actually really like the effect it gives. The markings are "engraved", for lack of a better term, and the circular pattern running around the bezel gives it a unique look that you won't find anywhere else. Personally I think it would be nice to see more of their lower end models go with something similar, since it gives you the 3D effect without the MSRP increase.


Plastic bezel inserts?


----------



## konners

Also wonder what the new Tuna crown will be like, given the P.S. X has migrated to the dial. Unless it's duplicated itself and buyers will be hit with a double X. Wham! 😉


----------



## krayzie

konners said:


> Also wonder what the new Tuna crown will be like, given the P.S. X has migrated to the dial. Unless it's duplicated itself and buyers will be hit with a double X. Wham! &#55357;&#56841;


If there's an X on the dial, the crown is unsigned.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

husonfirst said:


> New quartz Tuna with the old style hands and domed sapphire crystal.
> 
> Is it just me or do the hands seem too big and overpower the dial?
> 
> SBBN045


Nope, I love this style. Seiko has made some excellent moves this year, maybe some of the best in quite a number of years, and this was one of them.


----------



## Rocat

husonfirst said:


> New quartz Tuna with the old style hands and domed sapphire crystal.
> 
> Is it just me or do the hands seem too big and overpower the dial?
> 
> SBBN045


Just because I'm lazy. What's the price point of this one? Is this the one with Bright Steel and Titanium? If it is and the price is way up there then....


----------



## konners

Rocat said:


> husonfirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> New quartz Tuna with the old style hands and domed sapphire crystal.
> 
> Is it just me or do the hands seem too big and overpower the dial?
> 
> SBBN045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I'm lazy. What's the price point of this one? Is this the one with Bright Steel and Titanium? If it is and the price is way up there then....
> 
> View attachment 14951397
Click to expand...

I've read Y150000.


----------



## konners

krayzie said:


> konners said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also wonder what the new Tuna crown will be like, given the P.S. X has migrated to the dial. Unless it's duplicated itself and buyers will be hit with a double X. Wham! ��
> 
> 
> 
> If there's an X on the dial, the crown is unsigned.
> 
> View attachment 14951329
Click to expand...

Until Seiko decides to change it up.. But my money is also on unsigned.


----------



## Spring-Diver

SBBN045










Looking forward to this one.

Does anyone know the release date? TIA


----------



## Scout

Spring-Diver said:


> SBBN045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to this one.
> 
> Does anyone know the release date? TIA


Me too, I dig this hand set much better.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Scout said:


> Me too, I dig this hand set much better.


Same here. Plus the new dial & sapphire

Hopefully Seiko uses a high quality AR coating to minimize reflections/distortion.

Cheers


----------



## yonsson

Rocat said:


> Just because I'm lazy. What's the price point of this one? Is this the one with Bright Steel and Titanium? If it is and the price is way up there then....
> 
> View attachment 14951397


I like the dial on the 031 a lot better. Those cut out and filled indices result in amazing lume. So I'm going to buy one if it's being discontinued.


----------



## Seppia

Plus the arrow hands tunas have been fairly short lived, which may make them more desirable in the future. 
I may have to pull the 031 I have for sale


----------



## Xhantos

husonfirst said:


> New quartz Tuna with the old style hands and domed sapphire crystal.
> ...


A reverse lollipop seconds hand ruins it for me big time. (Because then the lume is there just to show that the watch is working, not to show you the seconds. Then somehow I do not consider the lume as proper, as I also care for the seconds. May be just my nit picking, but wanted to explain my rationale).


----------



## Cobia

Spring-Diver said:


> SBBN045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to this one.
> 
> Does anyone know the release date? TIA


Are those hands painted white? looks like it.
If so that might be the reason they look big, think silver would have been a better choice for this particular handset.
Still looks good though.


----------



## Tickstart

I like how it's got one square lume marker beside the date. Circle, triangle AND square!


----------



## Xhantos

scott99 said:


> Just noticed that the new Save The Ocean versions have black bezels and don't have that great bezel design of the Great White version (grooved bezel work). Very disappointing. May hold off until I see some reviews.


I also am not a fan of the all black insert background, but one difference I noticed in the specs for these ceramic ones is that they have lume, and I'm looking forward to that.

https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/special/products/en/prospex/SBDY029 
https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/special/products/en/prospex/SBDY065


----------



## yonsson

Cobia said:


> Are those hands painted white? looks like it.
> If so that might be the reason they look big, think silver would have been a better choice for this particular handset.
> Still looks good though.


----------



## konners

yonsson said:


> Cobia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are those hands painted white? looks like it.
> If so that might be the reason they look big, think silver would have been a better choice for this particular handset.
> Still looks good though.
Click to expand...

Is it just my device, or is this "image broken"?


----------



## Shrek2

Spring-Diver said:


> SBBN045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to this one.
> 
> Does anyone know the release date? TIA


Looks nice, though I miss the semi-crosshairs on the dial at the 3,6,9 and 12 markers.
Glad I picked one up earlier with the MARINEMASTER logo.


----------



## huangcjz

konners said:


> Is it just my device, or is this "image broken"?


imgur say they allow hot-linking on forums, but they seem to have blocked it on WatchUSeek. You need to right-click on the question mark for the broken image and open it in a new tab, then you can see it. This only works on desktop, it doesn't work on iOS - I don't know about other mobile operating systems. I've been having this issue with imgur as well. The problem is, because the person who already posted it has the image already cached in their web-browser, it shows up for them, so it's difficult for them to realise that it's not showing up for other people. Anyway, it shows that the hands are silver, but they seem to have a flat finish, rather than being brushed. I've just signed up for imgbb.com that I've seen other people use, and which say they allow hot-linking. Here's a test of imgbb.com hot-linking:


----------



## huangcjz

Rocat said:


> Just because I'm lazy. What's the price point of this one? Is this the one with Bright Steel and Titanium? If it is and the price is way up there then...


No, that's the automatic one with the 8L35 movement. This one is quartz, and is a direct replacement for the SBBN031. Price is confirmed as 150,000 JPY on Seiko's web-site here - they're official now: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/special/products/en/prospex/SBBN045



konners said:


> Until Seiko decides to change it up.. But my money is also on unsigned.


The image krayzie posted is of one of the other 2020 models, the SBDX038/SLA042, so it'd be highly unlikely that they'd have it un-signed on one and then signed on the other.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Tickstart said:


> I like how it's got one square lume marker beside the date. Circle, triangle AND square!


I also like the silver frame around the indices, brushed insert and circle lume pip in the triangle.

Hopefully the silicone strap is better than the lint magnet that come with the turtles.

Cheers


----------



## yonsson

View attachment 14953215

It works now. My point was to illustrate that the hands are silver, not white.


----------



## Tanker G1

Spring-Diver said:


> SBBN045


Assuming from the size, specs, and price these are purchased/worn for real diving and not just worn casually like 200m turtles, samurai, etc. No?


----------



## Xhantos

Tanker G1 said:


> Assuming from the size, specs, and price these are purchased/worn for real diving and not just worn casually like 200m turtles, samurai, etc. No?


I'm a desk-diver myself. but I still know that a wrist watch is not the tool for real diving in this century. Real divers use something called a dive computer for real diving.

Samurai and Turtle are 'prospex' ISO complient dive watches. New Seiko5s are diver look-alikes and are not actually dive watches.


----------



## Seppia

Correct. Recreational divers use something like a Suunto Zoop. 
It looks horrible but it works fantastic. 

Dive watches look great though


----------



## mi6_

It’s true that divers use a diving computer, however, many still dive with a “dive watch” for nostalgic purposes or as a backup (even though dive computers are very reliable).


----------



## Tanker G1

I'm more referencing the thoughts behind paying what I consider a significant sum for the upgraded diving-specific specs of this watch without using them. Yes, it's commonplace to buy high specs around here but this thing looks like a purpose-built chunk of equipment, no ordinary weekend lay-on-the-couch diver. The best analogy I can think of is passing on an F150 to buy an F250, and then just using it for the daily commute, never going off road, hauling or towing anything. It seems crazy to go so far dollar-for-specs, into the 'professional' level on a large watch, with no intended usage of those specs.

As an aside, with the 'X' instead of 'Marinemaster' the new watch now reads 'Professional Specifications Professional'. Neat.


----------



## Tickstart

It's all about professionalism. Professionally.


----------



## dan13rla

Tickstart said:


> It's all about professionalism. Professionally.


ROFL!


----------



## Joll71

The new divers are on the Australian and Japanese pages

https://www.seikowatches.com/au-en/products/prospex/sea

https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/special/products/en/prospex/

Interesting that the international designation of the SBBN045 is S23629J1, as it was in the leaked catalogue.


----------



## aks12r

Tanker G1 said:


> I'm more referencing the thoughts behind paying what I consider a significant sum for the upgraded diving-specific specs of this watch without using them. Yes, it's commonplace to buy high specs around here but this thing looks like a purpose-built chunk of equipment, no ordinary weekend lay-on-the-couch diver. The best analogy I can think of is passing on an F150 to buy an F250, and then just using it for the daily commute, never going off road, hauling or towing anything. It seems crazy to go so far dollar-for-specs, into the 'professional' level on a large watch, with no intended usage of those specs.
> 
> As an aside, with the 'X' instead of 'Marinemaster' the new watch now reads 'Professional Specifications Professional'. Neat.


as we are all aware its just about bragging rights  but you're right it's a false economy and eventually these expensive steel versions with tech from the 60's will become worthless except as items of interest to collectors. 
imo people should buy what they can afford and makes them happy.... That never loses value!


----------



## daytripper

Hooo man the new 6105 is 1995 AUD, so probably around the same price in CAD. bummer


----------



## 3WR

Joll71 said:


> The new divers are on the Australian and Japanese pages
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/au-en/products/prospex/sea
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/special/products/en/prospex/
> 
> Interesting that the international designation of the SBBN045 is S23629J1, as it was in the leaked catalogue.


The STO rays look more subtle on those sites vs. the catalog images.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

I'm genuinely spoilt for choice with the new Willard - green on rubber strap or black on bracelet? Ideally, I'd go for the green on a bracelet but I'm a watch guy so obviously that's how I'd roll. Anyhow, so much win, thank you Seiko.


----------



## Mtwilliams80

Joll71 said:


> The new divers are on the Australian and Japanese pages
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/au-en/products/prospex/sea
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/special/products/en/prospex/
> 
> Interesting that the international designation of the SBBN045 is S23629J1, as it was in the leaked catalogue.


Thanks for the link! New Capt' Willard at $1,200 US looks awfully tempting. I also noticed that the steel-bezel tuna isn't an option - Good, my SBBN033 should go up in value.


----------



## tinpusher

Has anyone heard when these new divers are actually going to be for sale?


----------



## huangcjz

tinpusher said:


> Has anyone heard when these new divers are actually going to be for sale?


Which ones? The new '35MAS 62MAS modern re-interpretations are said to be going on sale on Friday 19th June. The 6105 modern re-interpretations are said to be going on sale in July. (The 3rd-gen Sumos also became available in July last year.) I would guess that the Save The Ocean Vs will go on sale at one of those 2 times, since the Save The Ocean IIIs and the 4th-gen Monsters went on sale in June last year: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019...new-sumo-amp-save-the-ocean-great-white-shark

The rest should come before the end of September (like the new Solar Arnies and Street Series Solar Tuna Cans did last year: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/21/baselworld-prospex-ani-digi-monsters-and-shrouded-divers ), or perhaps November if they're running late. Seiko's March announcements tend to go on sale by the end of September, and then they start announcing new models again from October to February to fill in the rest of the year, until the following March - the roughly half-yearly pattern's the same every year, so it's pretty predictable.


----------



## Tickstart

huangcjz said:


> 35MAS


Haha that is so cute, due to the 6r35 right!


----------



## huangcjz

Tickstart said:


> Haha that is so cute, due to the 6r35 right!


Yep, in order to distinguish it from the existing 6RMAS.


----------



## mconlonx

bart_us said:


> This is special edition for National Hockey League


Was going to say -- probably pretty popular in Canada...


----------



## mconlonx

daytripper said:


> Hooo man the new 6105 is 1995 AUD, so probably around the same price in CAD. bummer


Well... that's MSRP. If it doesn't sell like the SLA033 didn't sell, I would expect grey market and sale pricing below US$1k...


----------



## Dopamina

I 'd go for the spb147 and get the bracelet afterwards., but this would cost me US $2000 after taxes, so not so soon. No data on the bezel insert material yet?

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## NicoD

Dopamina said:


> I 'd go for the spb147 and get the bracelet afterwards., but this would cost me US $2000 after taxes, so not so soon. No data on the bezel insert material yet?


I read on several occasions that the bezel on the 35MAS is brushed ceramic.


----------



## huangcjz

Dopamina said:


> I 'd go for the spb147 and get the bracelet afterwards., but this would cost me US $2000 after taxes, so not so soon. No data on the bezel insert material yet?


This article says that it's brushed ceramic for the SPB149: https://monochrome-watches.com/seik...spb149-modern-62mas-reissue-1965-specs-price/

So I can't imagine that it's any different for the SPB143, SPB145, and SPB147.


----------



## babbsky

daytripper said:


> Hooo man the new 6105 is 1995 AUD, so probably around the same price in CAD. bummer


@daytripper yeah I was hoping that it would be max 1200CAD $  hopefully street price at AD is less or negotiable. Cheers! I'm in Vancouver, whereabouts are you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josayeee

Holy balls these new divers are pricey in AUD/CAD! Come on Seiko, I’m getting wet feet now. haha

I can see them discontinuing the SBDC051/053 which now look like a steal.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> This article says that it's brushed ceramic for the SPB149: https://monochrome-watches.com/seik...spb149-modern-62mas-reissue-1965-specs-price/
> 
> So I can't imagine that it's any different for the SPB143, SPB145, and SPB147.


I would take that with a grain of salt. Previously, Seiko has sometimes specified "ceramics" when it's only been a ceramic surface treating on top of aluminum. 
Take the thickness for example. Most write 13.5mm while the seiko website says 13.15mm, which should be rounded of to 13mm.


----------



## johnMcKlane

babbsky said:


> @daytripper yeah I was hoping that it would be max 1200CAD $  hopefully street price at AD is less or negotiable. Cheers! I'm in Vancouver, whereabouts are you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


price will likely drop due to exceptional economic situation !


----------



## krayzie

johnMcKlane said:


> price will likely drop due to exceptional economic situation !


Told you guys a while back that soon everything will be locked down and borders sealed. Look where we are now.

Everybody please wear your watches in good health and stay safe.


----------



## yonsson

johnMcKlane said:


> price will likely drop due to exceptional economic situation !


Not likely. It's more likely that production will be lower.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> Not likely. It's more likely that production will be lower.


Rolex were the first to shut down production, a couple of days ago: https://www.watchpro.com/breaking-news-rolex-shuts-down-production/

Hublot did so too, yesterday: https://www.watchpro.com/hublot-follows-rolex-with-shut-down-of-swiss-manufacture/


----------



## Seikogi

huangcjz said:


> Rolex were the first to shut down production, a couple of days ago: https://www.watchpro.com/breaking-news-rolex-shuts-down-production/
> 
> Hublot did so too, yesterday: https://www.watchpro.com/hublot-follows-rolex-with-shut-down-of-swiss-manufacture/


I guess almost all of them did because they must.

Here in Austria its either a complete shut down or drastically reduced times. Switzerland has even more infected people afaik.

Edit: Except all the "swiss made in china" - swiss made. :-d


----------



## clyde_frog

Rolex shutting down production lol. Hilarious.


----------



## krayzie

clyde_frog said:


> Rolex shutting down production lol. Hilarious.


Just in case they need to raise prices.


----------



## huangcjz

clyde_frog said:


> Rolex shutting down production lol. Hilarious.


The article says: "Rolex keeps details of its production as a closely guarded secret, but there is an industry consensus that it makes around 1 million watches per year and aims to increase that total by around 6% per annum.

A 10 day shut down could mean a drop in production this year of 2.7%, although Rolex may catch up during the summer when factories tend to slow down in normal times."

I guess their planned 6% increase per year, if correct, is still less than the increase in demand for their watches. Probably they increase the production of precious metal ones more than of stainless steel ones, because I guess they can probably have higher margins on the precious metal ones, plus of course the increase in demand of stainless steel ones is always going to be higher than that for precious metal ones, since the stainless steel ones are less expensive.

Speaking of margins on precious metal and other watches, and coming back to Seiko - something I noticed:

The price of the new Grand Seiko First modern re-interpretations, which are _not_ Limited Editions: $38,000 (SBGW257, platinum), $26,000 (SBGW258, 18K yellow gold case and dial markers), $8,000 (SBGW259, titanium): https://wornandwound.com/grand-seik...-watch-in-three-metals-to-celebrate-60-years/

The price of the Limited Edition ones from 2017: $30,600 (SBGW251, platinum, 136 pieces), $17,200 (SBGW252, 18K yellow gold case and dial markers, 353 pieces) $5,700 (SBGW253, stainless steel, 1960 pieces): https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/grand-seiko-independent-brand-sbgw251-sbgw252-sbgw255-introducing

The new ones have display case-backs, so they actually use _less_ metal than the 2017 ones - and yet they're a lot more expensive. I don't think precious metal prices have gone up by nearly as much as the increase in their prices in just 3 years, and I doubt any change in exchange rate from JPY to USD would account for that big of a difference, either.

Also, the 2017 platinum one had "special adjustment for rate stability. While the gold and steel models are rated to -3/+5 maximum variation in rate per day, the platinum model is adjusted to -1/+5 seconds maximum deviation in daily rate. This will also be the most limited of the limited series, at 136 pieces - in honor of Seiko's 136th birthday, this year" - I haven't heard anything about the new platinum one having special adjustment for rate stability.


----------



## clyde_frog

huangcjz said:


> The article says: "Rolex keeps details of its production as a closely guarded secret, but there is an industry consensus that it makes around 1 million watches per year and aims to increase that total by around 6% per annum.
> 
> A 10 day shut down could mean a drop in production this year of 2.7%, although Rolex may catch up during the summer when factories tend to slow down in normal times."
> 
> I guess their planned 6% increase per year, if correct, is still less than the increase in demand for their watches. Probably they increase the production of precious metal ones more than of stainless steel ones, because I guess they can probably have higher margins on the precious metal ones, plus of course the increase in demand of stainless steel ones is always going to be higher than precious metal ones, since the stainless steel ones are less expensive.
> 
> Speaking of margins on precious metal and other watches, and coming back to Seiko - something I noticed:
> 
> The price of the new Grand Seiko First modern re-interpretations, which are _not_ Limited Editions: $38,000 (SBGW257, platinum), $26,000 (SBGW258, 18K yellow gold case and dial markers), $8,000 (SBGW259, titanium): https://wornandwound.com/grand-seik...-watch-in-three-metals-to-celebrate-60-years/
> 
> The price of the Limited Edition ones from 2017: $30,600 (SBGW251, platinum, 136 pieces), $17,200 (SBGW252, 18K yellow gold case and dial markers, 353 pieces) $5,700 (SBGW253, stainless steel, 1960 pieces): https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/grand-seiko-independent-brand-sbgw251-sbgw252-sbgw255-introducing
> 
> The new ones have display case-backs, so they actually use _less_ metal than the 2017 ones - and yet they're a lot more expensive. I don't think precious metal prices have gone up by nearly as much as the increase in their prices in just 3 years, and I doubt any change in exchange rate from JPY to USD would account for that big of a difference, either.
> 
> Also, the 2017 platinum one had "special adjustment for rate stability. While the gold and steel models are rated to -3/+5 maximum variation in rate per day, the platinum model is adjusted to -1/+5 seconds maximum deviation in daily rate. This will also be the most limited of the limited series, at 136 pieces - in honor of Seiko's 136th birthday, this year" - I haven't heard anything about the new platinum one having special adjustment for rate stability.


I'm laughing because they may as well not be producing any anyway when nobody can buy one. Not exactly flying off the shelves are they! They could probably shut down production for a year and continue to sell as many watches as they are now.


----------



## johnMcKlane

yonsson said:


> Not likely. It's more likely that production will be lower.


I meant like:
Lost jobs
Job bankrupt
No more buying power
Major rebate to restart the economy!


----------



## oiram

josayeee said:


> Holy balls these new divers are pricey in AUD/CAD! Come on Seiko, I'm getting wet feet now. haha
> 
> I can see them discontinuing the SBDC051/053 which now look like a steal.


After seeing the prices of the new ones, I was very glad I decided on not selling my 053...


----------



## ahonobaka

I don’t agree that people can’t buy a Rolex, after all I was able to get a Sub this year. It’ll take effort and patience (“relationship building”) but entirely possible. Sorry off topic!


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> Not likely. It's more likely that production will be lower.


He meant massive deflation which is the last stage just prior to going into an economic depression.

When this is all said and done it would teach Seiko a valuable lesson on what made them rich in the first place, whether they survive as a company or not coming out of the flip side.


----------



## Wistshots

Do the new 6105 reissues have ceramic bezels?


----------



## yonsson

krayzie said:


> He meant massive deflation which is the last stage just prior to going into an economic depression.
> 
> When this is all said and done it would teach Seiko a valuable lesson on what made them rich in the first place, whether they survive as a company or not coming out of the flip side.


The discussion is ridiculous. This is effecting the entire world and ALL production not just Rolex, why does everything center around Rolex? Likewise it will not make Seiko lower the prices this year, the production will be effected but the pricing strategy will remain the same, the ADs have already placer their orders. Nobody knows how this will effect the pricing in the long run.


----------



## nets

Let's hope that Seiko stops raising prices and maybe I can buy something from the announced novelties that look interesting.


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> The discussion is ridiculous. This is effecting the entire world and ALL production not just Rolex, why does everything center around Rolex? Likewise it will not make Seiko lower the prices this year, the production will be effected but the pricing strategy will remain the same, the ADs have already placer their orders. Nobody knows how this will effect the pricing in the long run.


I don't think anybody would really know the real effects statistically until at least by mid to year end. I think people tend to use Rolex as an example like Kleenex for tissues.

In my hometown Hong Kong there are already a long line of retailer bankruptcies this year (I know it's only March) which also involves big jewelry chains due to covid-19 (on top of the anti-gov protests from the previous year, but the virus finally pushed retail off the cliff). Your largest markets for luxury watches in the world for the longest time are really Hong Kong and Singapore.

It's not a ridiculous discussion when you walk out to the streets and it's mostly empty. Malls are deserted with stores not opening and everybody is at the local grocers fighting for necessities like toliet paper.

Not sure who would be realistically shopping for a luxury watch at an AD these days and the foreseeable future. The deflationary pricing collapse will be from the ADs, not the manufacturers per se.


----------



## Emceemon

Wistshots said:


> Do the new 6105 reissues have ceramic bezels?


I really hope not. I, more and more, dislike the ceramic bezels, as they stay the same for their life. Isn't nice to have a watch that age, as you are aging too?

|>


----------



## Flicker

The new SPB non-limited edition models are now on Seiko's Australian and New Zealand websites.

Pricing is:

SPB143J1 (grey dial) = AUD 1895
SPB145J1 (brown dial) = AUD 1895
SPB147J1 (brown and gilt dial and rubber strap rather than bracelet) = AUD 1595

The website states that the SPB145J1 has 'special edition' on the caseback but the others do not.

SPB151J1 (black dial) = AUD 1995
SPB153J1 (green dial and rubber strap rather than bracelet) = AUD 1695


----------



## Tickstart

So about the same price as the SLA once it hits the EU...


----------



## Emceemon

will find a way to get it ahah

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

That Canadian MSRP is crazy! Is that Halifax Watch? An Oris Aquis Date is $2,600 CAD MSRP. I can’t afford Seikos anymore.


----------



## mms

We need to curb rising prices every year. Don't buy, boycott the "seiko" !!!


----------



## mconlonx

=US$1200, or about what it translated to from Yen and AUD.

I can buy an homage at 44mm and still have $1k in my pocket. $400-600, I'd be there. $600-800, I'd be tempted, and starting to save pennies, sell off some collection deadwood. $1200? Nope...


----------



## mms

mconlonx said:


> =US$1200, or about what it translated to from Yen and AUD.
> 
> I can buy an homage at 44mm and still have $1k in my pocket. $400-600, I'd be there. $600-800, I'd be tempted, and starting to save pennies, sell off some collection deadwood. $1200? Nope...


Me too !!!


----------



## denisd

mms said:


> mconlonx said:
> 
> 
> 
> =US$1200, or about what it translated to from Yen and AUD.
> 
> I can buy an homage at 44mm and still have $1k in my pocket. $400-600, I'd be there. $600-800, I'd be tempted, and starting to save pennies, sell off some collection deadwood. $1200? Nope...
> 
> 
> 
> Me too !!!
Click to expand...

The good thing about Seiko is that they generally adjust to the market. If this baby doesn't sell at 1200$/€, its price will gradually slump down to a decent balance point. You named yours at 800$... Mine is close to that.


----------



## mconlonx

denisd said:


> The good thing about Seiko is that they generally adjust to the market. If this baby doesn't sell at 1200$/€, its price will gradually slump down to a decent balance point. You named yours at 800$... Mine is close to that.


Yeah, we'll see. Not in any hurry on this one, plenty of time to see where the pricing ends up. My luck: huge hit, sells out, next batch is priced even higher...


----------



## krayzie

mi6_ said:


> That Canadian MSRP is crazy! Is that Halifax Watch? An Oris Aquis Date is $2,600 CAD MSRP. I can't afford Seikos anymore.


I think ADs in Canada usually would give a 20% discount if it's not GS or limited edition.

I got my SBGR001 and SLA033 with no discount due to being GS and limited edition respectively but both were tax free. They told me a discount would get them in trouble with Seiko if found out (the GS bought at Seiko Boutique in Yorkville was owned by Odyssey Time themselves lol).

There was a time long ago that an AD told me they would give 30% discount for any JDM model special order including GS. I always wondered if they get them via Hong Kong.


----------



## MrDisco99

Emceemon said:


>


LOL!

They come at us with this right when the economy is falling off a cliff. Not their best plan, I'd say. Funny how the boom times always feel like they'll last forever.


----------



## timetellinnoob

very not stimulus-check friendly =(


----------



## denisd

MrDisco99 said:


> Emceemon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> They come at us with this right when the economy is falling off a cliff. Not their best plan, I'd say. Funny how the boom times always feel like they'll last forever.
Click to expand...

The cliff was pretty well hidden until three months ago.


----------



## krayzie

MrDisco99 said:


> Funny how the boom times always feel like they'll last forever.


Especially when they brought back all the old models.


----------



## Clint Pockets

denisd said:


> The cliff was pretty well hidden until three months ago.


yes, well hidden, but like a dense fog some of knew to put on our fog lamps and drive slow during the past couple years. the economy has been walking along the edge of a cliff since at least 2017 if not sooner. there have been many articles written in reliable sources like the Financial Times describing an imminent market correction that would be significant and could bring on a recession. Covid-19 was just the push off the cliff. All the gamblers, ahem, Wall Street analysts, just didn't want to let go of a good thing. Some of the drop was expected. This bad? No way anyone could've expected that, especially not as rapidly as it has happened. I know this isn't the forum for this conversation, but I can't help sharing my opinion since I'm couped up with small children and am already at wits end. Send help!


----------



## valuewatchguy

mconlonx said:


> =US$1200, or about what it translated to from Yen and AUD.
> 
> I can buy an homage at 44mm and still have $1k in my pocket. $400-600, I'd be there. $600-800, I'd be tempted, and starting to save pennies, sell off some collection deadwood. $1200? Nope...


If its your cup of chai, Timefactors was supposed to be releasing a 40mm 6105 homage later this year.


----------



## valuewatchguy

denisd said:


> The good thing about Seiko is that they generally adjust to the market. If this baby doesn't sell at 1200$/€, its price will gradually slump down to a decent balance point. You named yours at 800$... Mine is close to that.


In the USA keep an eye on Mimo's Jewelry and River's Edge Jewelers
In Canada I'd call Ryan with Bezel House
Rest of the world Watches88 and Sakura Watches ( they tend to have bettewr prices on brand new releases but run out of stock quickly then later Seiya beates them, Gnomon is hit or miss, Shopping in Japan will have inventory but a $ premium, YMMV with Rakuten Global, and Higuchi used to be a great source but I havent bought from them in years)

35% off retail USA is my target +/-


----------



## krayzie

Clint Pockets said:


> I know this isn't the forum for this conversation


Everything should have collapsed 10 years ago it's already amazing the false economy hung on for this long.

We should start a SHTF watch thread. If you can only take one Seiko watch with you which would it be.


----------



## Joll71

krayzie said:


> We should start a SHTF watch thread. If you can only take one Seiko watch with you which would it be.


Pretty sure there's been plenty of 'my one and only Seiko' threads... What about a 'Marry, F**k, Kill' instead?


----------



## babbsky

johnMcKlane said:


> price will likely drop due to exceptional economic situation !


I hope so.. John McKlane.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners

Was there no announcement by Seiko yesterday, as we were perhaps anticipating?


----------



## huangcjz

konners said:


> Was there no announcement by Seiko yesterday, as we were perhaps anticipating?


They ended up announcing everything a week earlier than planned, on Friday the 13th. All the leaked models are official now, apart from the new Alpinists, which they pulled from the catalogue.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

huangcjz said:


> They ended up announcing everything a week earlier than planned, on Friday the 13th. All the leaked models are official now, apart from the new Alpinists, which they pulled from the catalogue.


Any idea when we get to see them in the flesh?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffing

No sure if this has been shared, a video showing a few of the upcoming releases from Seiko.


----------



## boatswain

jeffing said:


> No sure if this has been shared, a video showing a few of the upcoming releases from Seiko.


That's great thanks!


----------



## dayandnight

jeffing said:


> No sure if this has been shared, a video showing a few of the upcoming releases from Seiko.


Thanks the white spring drive model looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josayeee

huangcjz said:


> They ended up announcing everything a week earlier than planned, on Friday the 13th. All the leaked models are official now, apart from the new Alpinists, which they pulled from the catalogue.


Damn! Those Alpinists were at the top of my list.


----------



## backarelli

Why did they put a "Wally Gator" belt on a sport-rally watch? 
I was expecting some belt in vintage rally style. IMO, In the rally watch, gator really has nothing to look for....




























Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Cobia

backarelli said:


> Why did they put a "Wally Gator" belt on a sport-rally watch?
> I was expecting some belt in vintage rally style. IMO, In the rally watch, gator really has nothing to look for....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


Good lord! that red strap may be the tackiest strap ive ever seen on a watch, absolutely horrifying lol


----------



## backarelli

My mistake ... the watches are related to the Porco Rosso theme..

https://monochrome-watches.com/seiko-presage-enamel-studio-ghibli-porco-rosso-snr047-srq033-price/



Cobia said:


> Good lord! that red strap may be the tackiest strap ive ever seen on a watch, absolutely horrifying lol


 Just still nail polish ... lol

Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## yonsson

SBGN015


----------



## kamonjj

yonsson said:


> View attachment 14969771
> 
> SBGN015


That's a nice looking color combo


----------



## konners

josayeee said:


> huangcjz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They ended up announcing everything a week earlier than planned, on Friday the 13th. All the leaked models are official now, apart from the new Alpinists, which they pulled from the catalogue.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! Those Alpinists were at the top of my list.
Click to expand...

I'm sure they'll make a reappearance in the near future. Just temporarily pulled.


----------



## huangcjz

jeffing said:


> No sure if this has been shared, a video showing a few of the upcoming releases from Seiko.


I guess who gets early access to preview the watch prototypes shows what market they're aiming for, and who are willing and able to pay the new high prices - East Asians (or what Apple calls the "Greater China" region, i.e. China, Taiwan, Hong Kong, and Macao - I don't want to say China specifically, because I think this guy mentioned Taiwan, so he might be from there), who perhaps don't have/see the stigma of associating Seiko with low-priced, cheap watches from before.


----------



## taurnilf

Did anyone else catch the side profile of the 149? It looks like it will wear flat on the wrist. Now i can't wait.


----------



## Tickstart

The SEIKO SPB151 i.e new 6105 homage will be expensive, to the point where I just realized why not step it up and get something cooler instead? Like a real SEIKO or a DOXA perhaps. I'm not sure, the asking price is starting to catch up with me. It could just look like that, with a 7s movement inside and sell for $400 and I'd be perfectly happy. After all it's not an authentic 6105 case :/


----------



## MrDisco99

Yeah for that price you're getting into Oris Aquis territory. I just don't get it.

But... give some time for the new recession to set in and I'm sure we'll see some crazy discounts.


----------



## Tickstart

Maybe in america. We over here in the EU'll probably see nothing except a pay cut.


----------



## NicoD

MrDisco99 said:


> Yeah for that price you're getting into Oris Aquis territory. I just don't get it.


This is a remark that I have read several times now. Why is Oris and its Aquis diver supposed to be higher market than these models from Seiko?

I am asking it because I consider them to be at the same level (from the descriptions, both have a ceramic bezel. Movement wise, it's Sellita SW200 vs. 6R35. Water resistance : 300m or 200m is the same to me)

I am deliberately not speaking about the design, which is subjective.


----------



## clyde_frog

NicoD said:


> This is a remark that I have read several times now. Why is Oris and its Aquis diver supposed to be higher market than these models from Seiko?
> 
> Asking it because for me they are at the same level (from the descriptions, both have a ceramic bezel, Sellita SW200 vs. 6R35, and 300m or 200m water resistance is the same for me). Please note that I am deliberately not speaking about the design, which is subjective.


Because it says Swiss Made on it.


----------



## NicoD

clyde_frog said:


> Because it says Swiss Made on it.


Which means as much as "Japan made" to me ;-)


----------



## taurnilf

Until we see "top" grade 6R's, the notion that swiss is superior will remain.


----------



## huangcjz

Tickstart said:


> The SEIKO SPB151 i.e new 6105 homage will be expensive, to the point where I just realized why not step it up and get something cooler instead? Like a real SEIKO or a DOXA perhaps. I'm not sure, the asking price is starting to catch up with me. It could just look like that, with a 7s movement inside and sell for $400 and I'd be perfectly happy. After all it's not an authentic 6105 case :/


If the 6R05 isn't a real Seiko, then what is a real Seiko?



NicoD said:


> Why is Oris and its Aquis diver supposed to be higher market than these models from Seiko?
> 
> I am asking it because I consider them to be at the same level (from the descriptions, both have a ceramic bezel. Movement wise, it's Sellita SW200 vs. 6R35. Water resistance : 300m or 200m is the same to me)
> 
> I am deliberately not speaking about the design, which is subjective.


Mostly it's the movement. It's good if it's fine for you to see the SW200 (which is basically an ETA 2824) and the 6R35 as equivalent in terms of performance/amplitude and accuracy, etc., and you're happy with the 6R35, because that gives you more options that you're happy with, but quite a few people don't see the movements as equivalent. Anyway, it's pointless to re-hash the same arguments about the movements that have been had countless times before, so I think people will just have to agree to disagree on this, and make their own choices with their money.


----------



## yonsson

MrDisco99 said:


> Yeah for that price you're getting into Oris Aquis territory. I just don't get it.
> 
> But... give some time for the new recession to set in and I'm sure we'll see some crazy discounts.


SEIKO>ORIS. All day, everyday and once extra on Sunday's.


----------



## yonsson

First people complain about SEIKO using hardlex and aluminum inserts. “If they had sapphire and ceramics I’d buy it”. Then SEIKO introduces sapphire and ceramics for most models and even add 70hrs movements, and now you complain about the prices... Do you guys ever actually buy watches?


----------



## Tanker G1

yonsson said:


> SEIKO>ORIS. All day, everyday and once extra on Sunday's.


Now you're just being a homer. However, I'll certainly agree with this: GS > Oris > Seiko

In reality, both manufacturer's offerings are too broad to apply blanket statements.


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> First people complain about SEIKO using hardlex and aluminum inserts. "If they had sapphire and ceramics I'd buy it". Then SEIKO introduces sapphire and ceramics for most models and even add 70hrs movements, and now you complain about the prices... Do you guys ever actually buy watches?


This is why Seiko can never shake its cheap export image. But at least these days the foreign customer is willing to fork out a whopping $400 bucks (mostly EU taxation in that price) without resorting to hard labor with the Mexican cartel.


----------



## squincher

yonsson said:


> SEIKO>ORIS. All day, everyday and once extra on Sunday's.


I would trade 5 Horaces, or whatever they're called, for a Seiko. Who buys dive watches made in land locked countries anyway?


----------



## Seikogi

squincher said:


> I would trade 5 Horaces, or whatever they're called, for a Seiko. Who buys dive watches made in land locked countries anyway?


hahah, never thought about that. Good point!


----------



## Tanker G1

yonsson said:


> First people complain about SEIKO using hardlex and aluminum inserts. "If they had sapphire and ceramics I'd buy it". Then SEIKO introduces sapphire and ceramics for most models and even add 70hrs movements, and now you complain about the prices... Do you guys ever actually buy watches?


What we were actually saying is, "if it had sapphire and ceramic _at that price or a relative increase_, I'd buy it." Seiko was behind the curve and finally added both, but the price increase doesn't seem commensurate with the addition. They're jumping too high, too fast. It will be interesting to see where the market prices square up.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> First people complain about SEIKO using hardlex and aluminum inserts. "If they had sapphire and ceramics I'd buy it". Then SEIKO introduces sapphire and ceramics for most models and even add 70hrs movements, and now you complain about the prices... Do you guys ever actually buy watches?


1) They could be 2 different groups of people.

2) No, I don't buy new watches any more, like that Crown chronograph modern re-interpretation that I liked, because I can't afford them. The last new Seiko I bought was in November 2018.


----------



## clyde_frog

Oris have nothing on Seiko. They're only popular because they're affordable entry-level Swiss watches like Tissot. If they were made anywhere else people wouldn't care about them as much.


----------



## just3pieces

Yo guys chill for a moment. Allthough seiko rised the prices i still think there is much more value at the moment then before. I have swiss watches like omega, doxa and oris and i recently got a new seiko watch with really cool specs for its money. I think it is one of the most overlooked seiko watches at the moment - the zen garden presage aka srpd97j1 aka sary147 in japan. This little 38mm stunner has sapphire crystal, signed crown, frosted dial and indices, framed datewindow and of course an inhouse movement (4r). And that package for crazy 417€ brand new from an ad. Show me a other brand who can put out watches with such specs under 500. 😉 of course my oris or doxa feel slightly more robust and of slightly better quality especially movement wise but they cant compete in the specs for price ratio with seiko 😉


----------



## just3pieces

Pic


----------



## Tanker G1

clyde_frog said:


> Oris have nothing on Seiko. They're only popular because they're affordable entry-level Swiss watches like Tissot. If they were made anywhere else people wouldn't care about them as much.


LOL. Let me try.

Seiko have nothing on Rolex. They're only popular because they're affordable entry-level watches like Casio. If they were more expensive people wouldn't care about them as much.


----------



## Xhantos

Tanker G1 said:


> Now you're just being a homer. However, I'll certainly agree with this: GS > Oris > Seiko
> 
> In reality, both manufacturer's offerings are too broad to apply blanket statements.


Are you serious? Seiko is a giant. Oris is a young promising company (Only new Oris exists since 1982) began their inhouse movement production in 2014. I like Oris, and what they are doing but comparing it with Seiko is an insult. GS is still Seiko BTW.


----------



## backarelli

Comparing this two brands is ridiculous. Seiko is a serious institution and cannot be compared to Oris in any sense ...



Xhantos said:


> Are you serious? Seiko is a giant. Oris is a young promising company


 .....
Compared to Seiko, a classic "garage" brand...

Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## NicoD

Tanker G1 said:


> LOL. Let me try.
> 
> Seiko have nothing on Rolex. They're only popular because they're affordable entry-level watches like Casio. If they were more expensive people wouldn't care about them as much.


Why comparing Seiko to Rolex? Why, oh why, bring up that comparison for the 35,134th time?

What's the point of being so belligerent?


----------



## backarelli

I don't know why to compare Seiko with any other brand. Seiko's criticisms of this topic are by no means a reason to switch the story to another brand.

IMHO ....In this topic we discuss the new models of Seiko company. We may find some new Seiko models too expensive, we may not like the color of the dial, we may not like the hands and the mouvement, but this is not a reason to immediately switch and compare it with another model of a different brand.

Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## krayzie

Xhantos said:


> GS is still Seiko BTW.


This was only done for western car... uh I mean watch shoppers. Same with the current dial branding in main groupings.

Funny how this was only done for the cheap stuff in the past (i.e. Alba, Lorus, Pulsar, etc).


----------



## mi6_

NicoD said:


> This is a remark that I have read several times now. Why is Oris and its Aquis diver supposed to be higher market than these models from Seiko?
> 
> I am asking it because I consider them to be at the same level (from the descriptions, both have a ceramic bezel. Movement wise, it's Sellita SW200 vs. 6R35. Water resistance : 300m or 200m is the same to me)
> 
> I am deliberately not speaking about the design, which is subjective.


Because Oris is a very highly respected independent Swiss watchmaker which is also an entry level luxury watch. They use a Sellita SW200 movement (ETA 2824 clone). It's a 28,800 bph movement with a 38 hour power reserve versus the Seiko's 21,600 bph with a 70 hr power reserve (6R35). Not sure about the Seiko 6R movements, but most Japanese movements have plastic parts (like Miyota 8203). You won't find any plastic parts on even a base Sellita or ETA movement.

The finishing work on the Oris is likely superior to a $1,300 Seiko and the movement is one of the most proven and reliable Swiss movements that can be serviced by ANY watchmaker. Not everyone can service a Seiko. I have no doubt that Oris has much better customer service care as well. Seiko charges a fortune to service their watches and it takes months. Most Seiko's end up being throw-away watches for this reason. Plus Oris will likely be able to service it for many years to come (20-30 years from now), while Seiko only stocks parts for 6-7 years (says this right on Seiko USA service website). If you sent in one of these $1,300 Seiko's for a service in 10 years they'd likely try sell you a discounted current model as they may not have needed replacement parts for a service.

Seiko doesn't make luxury watches except for Grand Seiko and Credor. Trying to sell a $1,300 USD Seiko Prospex watch for almost as much as an Oris Aquis can be had from an authorized dealer is just crazy. Seiko built its fan base on selling affordable watches that offered amazing value. There no longer is any value proposition with Seiko watches. I can buy an equivalent Swiss piece with a better movement (Powermatic 80 for example in tons of affordable Swiss watches) and don't have to worry about having everything misaligned. Swiss divers like the Certina DS Action, Tissot Seastar, Hamilton Navy Khaki Frogman, Mido Ocean Star etc. All use a Powermatic 80 (21,600 bph movement with 80 hr power reserve) can all be had for the same or less what most of these higher priced Seiko Prospex watches sell for. I'll admit Seiko kills them in the lume department but that's about it. But I've never seen any of those Swiss dive watches come with misalignment issues in the frequency they appear with Seiko. Seiko should be resolving all their QC issues if they're going to double their prices. The 2nd Gen Seiko Monster was $200 USD 3-4 years ago and the 2nd Gen Sumo was $500 USD 2 years ago. Does a sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel and 20 hrs of extra power reserve (no accuracy increase) really justify a $500-$700 value increase?

I'm not spending $1,750 CAD on a Seiko Prospex Diver when I can get an Oris Aquis for nearly the same price. It's near impossible to find more than a 20% discount on ANY Seiko at a Canadian authorized dealer. A Seiko is looked at as a department store brand while the Oris is well respected universally in the watch community. I'd get the Oris every day as it's a better watch (in my opinion) and would have a better resale value if I decided to flip it. I own many Seiko's and thought they were a great value in the past, but those days are long over. I don't really find any value in Seiko with watches above $500 in their current pricing scheme.


----------



## Seikogi

mi6_ said:


> Because Oris is a very highly respected independent Swiss watchmaker which is also an entry level luxury watch. They use a Sellita SW200 movement (ETA 2824 clone).


independent brand that uses mainly Sellita? how does that work? 

If you are referring to the fact that the company was bought by management after its collapse and is not part of the group I fail to see how this is so special. Any microbrand is an "independent" watch maker.


----------



## Tanker G1

Xhantos said:


> Are you serious? Seiko is a giant. Oris is a young promising company (Only new Oris exists since 1982) began their inhouse movement production in 2014. I like Oris, and what they are doing but comparing it with Seiko is an insult. GS is still Seiko BTW.


When did we switch arguments and start comparing the corporations? If you follow the flow of the thread I thought we were talking about watches? Of course Seiko is bigger, better, stronger as a corporation. I'm talking about watches. I'll narrow it down to a price range as that's what initially hit me when I saw Seiko > Oris. The hill I'll die on for now is a $1200 Oris is > $1200 Seiko. I have 40+ Seiko's BTW including GS. I love Seiko but for my money Oris wins until I get to GS.


----------



## Tanker G1

NicoD said:


> Why comparing Seiko to Rolex? Why, oh why, bring up that comparison for the 35,134th time?
> 
> What's the point of being so belligerent?


I thought about it before posting knowing full well someone from the 'why compare us to Rolex' crowd would cry about it. Insert brand of choice for Rolex if it makes you feel better. You're missing the point of my reply which is - it's easy to bash any brand when compared to another. Shifting arguments and all that tripe.


----------



## clyde_frog

> Plus Oris will likely be able to service it for many years to come (20-30 years from now)


I'll be surprised if Oris even still exist in 20 - 30 years. Also, if you think the Aquis looks a bit s--t (me) then the rest of that is irrelevant. They make nothing special imo.


----------



## mi6_

Seikogi said:


> independent brand that uses mainly Sellita? how does that work?
> 
> If you are referring to the fact that the company was bought by management after its collapse and is not part of the group I fail to see how this is so special. Any microbrand is an "independent" watch maker.


Because Oris isn't owned by the Swatch group or another large Swiss manufacturer. Microbrands don't have an international distribution chain, authorized dealers or service centers across the globe. Don't make ridiculous arguments comparing Oris to a Chinese made online micro-brand. Nor can they date their history back to 1904.


----------



## backarelli

mi6_ said:


> Because Oris is a very highly respected independent Swiss watchmaker which is also an entry level luxury watch. They use a Sellita SW200 movement (ETA 2824 clone). It's a 28,800 bph movement with a 38 hour power reserve versus the Seiko's 21,600 bph with a 70 hr power reserve (6R35). Not sure about the Seiko 6R movements, but most Japanese movements have plastic parts (like Miyota 8203). You won't find any plastic parts on even a base Sellita or ETA movement.
> 
> The finishing work on the Oris is likely superior to a $1,300 Seiko and the movement is one of the most proven and reliable Swiss movements that can be serviced by ANY watchmaker. Not everyone can service a Seiko. I have no doubt that Oris has much better customer service care as well. Seiko charges a fortune to service their watches and it takes months. Most Seiko's end up being throw-away watches for this reason. Plus Oris will likely be able to service it for many years to come (20-30 years from now), while Seiko only stocks parts for 6-7 years (says this right on Seiko USA service website). If you sent in one of these $1,300 Seiko's for a service in 10 years they'd likely try sell you a discounted current model as they may not have needed replacement parts for a service.
> 
> Seiko doesn't make luxury watches except for Grand Seiko and Credor. Trying to sell a $1,300 USD Seiko Prospex watch for almost as much as an Oris Aquis can be had from an authorized dealer is just crazy. Seiko built its fan base on selling affordable watches that offered amazing value. There no longer is any value proposition with Seiko watches. I can buy an equivalent Swiss piece with a better movement (Powermatic 80 for example in tons of affordable Swiss watches) and don't have to worry about having everything misaligned. Swiss divers like the Certina DS Action, Tissot Seastar, Hamilton Navy Khaki Frogman, Mido Ocean Star etc. All use a Powermatic 80 (21,600 bph movement with 80 hr power reserve) can all be had for the same or less what most of these higher priced Seiko Prospex watches sell for. I'll admit Seiko kills them in the lume department but that's about it. But I've never seen any of those Swiss dive watches come with misalignment issues in the frequency they appear with Seiko. Seiko should be resolving all their QC issues if they're going to double their prices. The 2nd Gen Seiko Monster was $200 USD 3-4 years ago and the 2nd Gen Sumo was $500 USD 2 years ago. Does a sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel and 20 hrs of extra power reserve (no accuracy increase) really justify a $500-$700 value increase?
> 
> I'm not spending $1,750 CAD on a Seiko Prospex Diver when I can get an Oris Aquis for nearly the same price. It's near impossible to find more than a 20% discount on ANY Seiko at a Canadian authorized dealer. A Seiko is looked at as a department store brand while the Oris is well respected universally in the watch community. I'd get the Oris every day as it's a better watch (in my opinion) and would have a better resale value if I decided to flip it. I own many Seiko's and thought they were a great value in the past, but those days are long over. I don't really find any value in Seiko with watches above $500 in their current pricing scheme.


You're talking nonsense ... the watch is not just a mechanism, it's all other components. For the thousandth time, compare the whole swiss manufactory with just one company ... Seiko.

Why ? ..

Because no brand is as complete as Seiko and no other swiss brand offers so many models from the lowest class (available to everyone), right up to the luxury class, which is at the very top of the watchmaking industry. ..Give me one but only one swiss brand that has so much to offer in all classes and price ranges ...

Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Tickstart

huangcjz said:


> If the 6R05 isn't a real Seiko, then what is a real Seiko?


6R05 =D you and nicknames. Yeah oops I forgot to clarify, by "real SEIKO" I meant like, a Marinemaster 300 or something. But then I remembered they put an extra 50% on top of its old price so it's pretty far from being a fair comparison.
But $1200 or whatever for something that's essentially a "oh it's almost like this other watch!" is a bit much. The turtle was perfect, not too expensive for being an updated vintage. It was far too big and hence I can't buy it, but I'm still admitting it is a terrific watch at a fair price point.

Right now for me it goes: Oh damn nice 6R05 -> Hm a bit dear -> for just a tad more I could get something that's not a homage, like a DOXA (which is ORANGE!) -> Yet they've been available forever and yet I still haven't bought one so why would I now? -> NOP


----------



## Tickstart

BTW, I sat next to a young entrepreneur at the train a while back, I saw he wore a two-tone gold steel ROLEX GMT and asked if I could have a closer look. He gave me it and we had a little chat, I showed him my SKX011 and he asked much it cost, I said the price I paid for it (~2000 SEK) and he was surpised and said he thought they went for 10k or something, I chuckled and nayed. Anyway, it was obvious he wasn't really a watch guy as I envision them but it was fun he had no negative preconceptions against the SEIKO.
The ROLEX was nice I guess but honestly, apart from the gold which obviously made it more valuable, the watch in itself is pretty much on the same level as the SKX lol, in my view. And the SKX is terrific, so what I'm saying the ROLEX is terrific too but tremendously overpriced.
But then again, you're not paying for watch, you're paying for paying's sake.


----------



## Tanker G1

Tickstart said:


> edit* what I have to say is so important sometimes I say it twice in a row for heft. It's not at all that this forum SUCKS


https://www.watchuseek.com/f530/preventing-dreaded-wus-double-post-5077631.html


----------



## Tanker G1

Tickstart said:


> edit* what I have to say is so important sometimes I say it twice in a row for heft. It's not at all that this forum SUCKS


https://www.watchuseek.com/f530/preventing-dreaded-wus-double-post-5077631.html


----------



## Seikogi

mi6_ said:


> Because Oris isn't owned by the Swatch group or another large Swiss manufacturer. Microbrands don't have an international distribution chain, authorized dealers or service centers across the globe. Don't make ridiculous arguments comparing Oris to a Chinese made online micro-brand. Nor can they date their history back to 1904.


They aren't owned but they buy most of their movements. Calling them independent is an insult to watch manufacturers that do mostly more than spray paint a rotor red. (Rolex, JLC, Seiko, Casio, Breguet,...)

Read my reply again if you have trouble understanding. What microbrands have or lack was not part of the discussion.


----------



## NicoD

Tanker G1 said:


> I thought about it before posting knowing full well someone from the 'why compare us to Rolex' crowd would cry about it. Insert brand of choice for Rolex if it makes you feel better. You're missing the point of my reply which is - it's easy to bash any brand when compared to another. Shifting arguments and all that tripe.


Please do not assume anything about me. I made that comment because I hate brand comparison, being between Seiko and Oris, or Rolex and anything else.

In that respect, I find your comment disrespectful towards me.

I did not voice my personal opinion about Oris or Rolex.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Tanker G1

Seikogi said:


> They aren't owned but they buy most of their movements. Calling them independent is an insult to watch manufacturers that do mostly more than spray paint a rotor red. (Rolex, JLC, Seiko, Casio, Breguet,...)
> 
> Read my reply again if you have trouble understanding. What microbrands have or lack was not part of the discussion.


Better let the forum operator know:


----------



## Tickstart

Tanker G1 said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f530/preventing-dreaded-wus-double-post-5077631.html


I figured that out a long time ago but thanks. This time the browser asked "are you sure you want to leave this page?" after I had pressed Post. I guess the correct answer was "cancel".


----------



## Seikogi

Tanker G1 said:


> Better let the forum operator know:


I wish people would think after they read and before they write...


----------



## Tickstart

ORIS is spelled GENERIC in my book.


----------



## Tanker G1

Tickstart said:


> I figured that out a long time ago but thanks. This time the browser asked "are you sure you want to leave this page?" after I had pressed Post. I guess the correct answer was "cancel".


It did the same when I was posting the link but I let it go through as I thought it would be hilarious to double-post a link about how not to double-post.


----------



## 3WR

Tanker G1 said:


> When did we switch arguments and start comparing the corporations? If you follow the flow of the thread I thought we were talking about watches? Of course Seiko is bigger, better, stronger as a corporation. I'm talking about watches. I'll narrow it down to a price range as that's what initially hit me when I saw Seiko > Oris. The hill I'll die on for now is a $1200 Oris is > $1200 Seiko. I have 40+ Seiko's BTW including GS. I love Seiko but for my money Oris wins until I get to GS.
> 
> View attachment 14970699


Cool photo. Can we see the rest of them?

Looks like you've decided which generation of Monster is your favorite. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

asetfgyuh


----------



## johnMcKlane

I’m bored


----------



## Cobia

NicoD said:


> This is a remark that I have read several times now. Why is Oris and its Aquis diver supposed to be higher market than these models from Seiko?
> 
> I am asking it because I consider them to be at the same level (from the descriptions, both have a ceramic bezel. Movement wise, it's Sellita SW200 vs. 6R35. Water resistance : 300m or 200m is the same to me)
> 
> I am deliberately not speaking about the design, which is subjective.


Spot on.
I dont see much traffic over in the Oris forum.
Seiko belts Oris out of the park on most fronts including the charm and design factor.


----------



## Cobia

mi6_ said:


> Because Oris is a very highly respected independent Swiss watchmaker which is also an entry level luxury watch. They use a Sellita SW200 movement (ETA 2824 clone). It's a 28,800 bph movement with a 38 hour power reserve versus the Seiko's 21,600 bph with a 70 hr power reserve (6R35). Not sure about the Seiko 6R movements, but most Japanese movements have plastic parts (like Miyota 8203). You won't find any plastic parts on even a base Sellita or ETA movement.
> 
> The finishing work on the Oris is likely superior to a $1,300 Seiko and the movement is one of the most proven and reliable Swiss movements that can be serviced by ANY watchmaker. Not everyone can service a Seiko. I have no doubt that Oris has much better customer service care as well. Seiko charges a fortune to service their watches and it takes months. Most Seiko's end up being throw-away watches for this reason. Plus Oris will likely be able to service it for many years to come (20-30 years from now), while Seiko only stocks parts for 6-7 years (says this right on Seiko USA service website). If you sent in one of these $1,300 Seiko's for a service in 10 years they'd likely try sell you a discounted current model as they may not have needed replacement parts for a service.
> 
> Seiko doesn't make luxury watches except for Grand Seiko and Credor. Trying to sell a $1,300 USD Seiko Prospex watch for almost as much as an Oris Aquis can be had from an authorized dealer is just crazy. Seiko built its fan base on selling affordable watches that offered amazing value. There no longer is any value proposition with Seiko watches. I can buy an equivalent Swiss piece with a better movement (Powermatic 80 for example in tons of affordable Swiss watches) and don't have to worry about having everything misaligned. Swiss divers like the Certina DS Action, Tissot Seastar, Hamilton Navy Khaki Frogman, Mido Ocean Star etc. All use a Powermatic 80 (21,600 bph movement with 80 hr power reserve) can all be had for the same or less what most of these higher priced Seiko Prospex watches sell for. I'll admit Seiko kills them in the lume department but that's about it. But I've never seen any of those Swiss dive watches come with misalignment issues in the frequency they appear with Seiko. Seiko should be resolving all their QC issues if they're going to double their prices. The 2nd Gen Seiko Monster was $200 USD 3-4 years ago and the 2nd Gen Sumo was $500 USD 2 years ago. Does a sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel and 20 hrs of extra power reserve (no accuracy increase) really justify a $500-$700 value increase?
> 
> I'm not spending $1,750 CAD on a Seiko Prospex Diver when I can get an Oris Aquis for nearly the same price. It's near impossible to find more than a 20% discount on ANY Seiko at a Canadian authorized dealer. A Seiko is looked at as a department store brand while the Oris is well respected universally in the watch community. I'd get the Oris every day as it's a better watch (in my opinion) and would have a better resale value if I decided to flip it. I own many Seiko's and thought they were a great value in the past, but those days are long over. I don't really find any value in Seiko with watches above $500 in their current pricing scheme.


Sorry mate but this watch looks like a cheesy dinner diver compared to most of seikos better offerings, its not a nice design to my eyes, its got absolutely nothing on a nice seiko diver and lacks any charm or cool factor.
If you'd rather wear stuff like this, good luck to you but its not for everybody.

Oris aquis









Its not a luxury watch, nor is it an entry level luxury watch, its just another boring looking swiss diner diver imo.
Wheres the charm?
Oris are a speck in the sand as far as respected dive watches go, they dont hold a candle to seiko.
You clearly do not have any idea of the history of seiko and its dive watches.

Id like you to go away today, do some research on the development of the seiko tuna, or the MM and come back and we can have a proper convo on seiko and dive watches made for real divers.
Do some research on the history of seiko and its place in the dive watch world.

If you think they are just crap dept store watches, you are showing your cards on how little you know, no offence.


----------



## nupicasso

mi6_ said:


> Because Oris is a very highly respected independent Swiss watchmaker which is also an entry level luxury watch. They use a Sellita SW200 movement (ETA 2824 clone). It's a 28,800 bph movement with a 38 hour power reserve versus the Seiko's 21,600 bph with a 70 hr power reserve (6R35). Not sure about the Seiko 6R movements, but most Japanese movements have plastic parts (like Miyota 8203). You won't find any plastic parts on even a base Sellita or ETA movement.
> 
> The finishing work on the Oris is likely superior to a $1,300 Seiko and the movement is one of the most proven and reliable Swiss movements that can be serviced by ANY watchmaker. Not everyone can service a Seiko. I have no doubt that Oris has much better customer service care as well. Seiko charges a fortune to service their watches and it takes months. Most Seiko's end up being throw-away watches for this reason. Plus Oris will likely be able to service it for many years to come (20-30 years from now), while Seiko only stocks parts for 6-7 years (says this right on Seiko USA service website). If you sent in one of these $1,300 Seiko's for a service in 10 years they'd likely try sell you a discounted current model as they may not have needed replacement parts for a service.
> 
> Seiko doesn't make luxury watches except for Grand Seiko and Credor. Trying to sell a $1,300 USD Seiko Prospex watch for almost as much as an Oris Aquis can be had from an authorized dealer is just crazy. Seiko built its fan base on selling affordable watches that offered amazing value. There no longer is any value proposition with Seiko watches. I can buy an equivalent Swiss piece with a better movement (Powermatic 80 for example in tons of affordable Swiss watches) and don't have to worry about having everything misaligned. Swiss divers like the Certina DS Action, Tissot Seastar, Hamilton Navy Khaki Frogman, Mido Ocean Star etc. All use a Powermatic 80 (21,600 bph movement with 80 hr power reserve) can all be had for the same or less what most of these higher priced Seiko Prospex watches sell for. I'll admit Seiko kills them in the lume department but that's about it. But I've never seen any of those Swiss dive watches come with misalignment issues in the frequency they appear with Seiko. Seiko should be resolving all their QC issues if they're going to double their prices. The 2nd Gen Seiko Monster was $200 USD 3-4 years ago and the 2nd Gen Sumo was $500 USD 2 years ago. Does a sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel and 20 hrs of extra power reserve (no accuracy increase) really justify a $500-$700 value increase?
> 
> I'm not spending $1,750 CAD on a Seiko Prospex Diver when I can get an Oris Aquis for nearly the same price. It's near impossible to find more than a 20% discount on ANY Seiko at a Canadian authorized dealer. A Seiko is looked at as a department store brand while the Oris is well respected universally in the watch community. I'd get the Oris every day as it's a better watch (in my opinion) and would have a better resale value if I decided to flip it. I own many Seiko's and thought they were a great value in the past, but those days are long over. I don't really find any value in Seiko with watches above $500 in their current pricing scheme.


Preach!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

A true sense of community here...i.e., coming together over our dislikes and enemies. Haha. Seiko is so big that comparing it to Oris is just silly, but a lot of the comments here certainly prove that some of us have never handled an Oris and are just sweeping them into the “over priced Swiss watch” category which isn’t true. I mean someone actually compared them to Tissot. That is just plain ignorant.
I prefer Seiko as a brand and we can argue about design, prices, and heritage all day, but I think most people would agree about the bracelets. For $1,200 Oris offers the best bracelet on the market and I will even say it is better than any bracelet Seiko offers (including MM300), and beyond Seiko it can compete with bracelets far above its market position. 
Honest question, what does Seiko offer at $1,200 that everyone is convinced is so much better? I haven’t heard a single example, just ad hominem attacks on the brand. Personally, I think the MM300 Tunas compete. I love the design and would Choose my Tuna over my Aquismore than likely. I’ve heard the Transocean compared...but I hate the design and consider it inferior at that price. Anyway, anyone have any concrete examples besides the ones I’ve listed?


----------



## Cobia

Seikogi said:


> They aren't owned but they buy most of their movements. Calling them independent is an insult to watch manufacturers that do mostly more than spray paint a rotor red. (Rolex, JLC, Seiko, Casio, Breguet,...)
> 
> Read my reply again if you have trouble understanding. What microbrands have or lack was not part of the discussion.


Thats it, they arnt even making their own movts, they are just assembling watches.


----------



## Seikogi

Mr.Jones82 said:


> For $1,200 Oris offers the best bracelet on the market and I will even say it is better than any bracelet Seiko offers


Are you talking about the Aquis or the fake rivet bracelet on the 65?

Aquis:
Have you seen them in person? They have a huge amount of highly polished surfaces which makes them blingy. You cannot conveniently use standard straps since the endlinks are prop. and also take special bits. 
Clasp comes with only 3 micro adjustments.

There is also lot of things to like about it but calling it the best bracelet for 1.2k is a big generalization. Some may like blingy divers, not my cup of tea.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Seikogi said:


> Are you talking about the Aquis or the fake rivet bracelet on the 65?
> 
> Aquis:
> Have you seen them in person? They have a huge amount of highly polished surfaces which makes them blingy. You cannot conveniently use standard straps since the endlinks are prop. and also take special bits.
> Clasp comes with only 3 micro adjustments.
> 
> There is also lot of things to like about it but calling it the best bracelet for 1.2k is a big generalization. Some may like blingy divers, not my cup of tea.


I own one. Agreed, I'd prefer it brushed and I don't like or own a 65. The satin finish on the center links though is better than anything Seiko offers near that price, but yeah I'm not a huge fan of the polish.
Of course this is all subjective as you say, but what does Seiko offer at the price that is better (or any other brands you care to bring up. Monta?)? Clasp? Maybe, but the ratcheting clasp on the Tunas is uncomfortable and they're all stamped I believe (could be wrong about newer models). Fit and finish? The fit on all my Seikos has been inferior and while the Oris doesn't compete in terms of fit and tolerances much higher than its current price point, it is better than any Seiko I've owned. I also like the triwinged screws at the lugs (and yes, I like the integrated bracelet style). I've had the spring bars pop out on my Monster and Samurai before, whereas that'll never happen with an Aquis (it has its disadvantages with the tool and to be fair, I love the fat spring bars on the Tuna's are great). As for your comment about 3 microadjusts...okay... They offer half links, so finding a proper fit is never a problem. Honestly, I never thought of that as "less", but I guess you prefer 5.


----------



## Jason Bourne

> Spot on.
> I dont see much traffic over in the Oris forum.
> Seiko belts Oris out of the park on most fronts including the charm and design factor.


I'll be honest. As much of a Seiko fan I am, besides the 62mas, the Oris 65 diver appeals to me more than any Seiko diver design.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Jason Bourne said:


> Spot on.
> I dont see much traffic over in the Oris forum.
> Seiko belts Oris out of the park on most fronts including the charm and design factor.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be honest. As much of a Seiko fan I am, besides the 62mas, the Oris 65 diver appeals to me more than any Seiko diver design.
Click to expand...

I actually prefer Seiko as a brand in almost every way, but I just felt the comments about Oris were unfounded and knee jerk anti-Swiss responses without any substance.

Anyway, we've gotten way off topic. Apologies.


----------



## mconlonx

valuewatchguy said:


> If its your cup of chai, Timefactors was supposed to be releasing a 40mm 6105 homage later this year.


Um, yeah... no. I don't mind an homage, but not with blatant trademark infringement baked into it. If Eddie insists on marketing the new releases as New Time Horology with that NTH logo he concocted, it's insta-nope. Otherwise, I'm more interested in the 36mm Speedbird.

Nah, I'll wait for the market to settle on the actual price for the Seiko, or hope one of the usual suspect Chinese brands does a smaller 6105 homage.


----------



## izecius

Came in here after a few days and thought there would be some pictures, videos and great Seiko related discussion. huge page bump, how naive i was. 

The good old Seiko vs Swiss discussion in a new and upcoming Seiko watches thread. Shame on you all. You are all long enough in the watch world to know that watches can't be always compared like that. Emotion and history is a huge part of it. If we would all look at money and bang for your buck and micro analyse every watch against each other, we would stick to our $10 Casio.

If some of you prefer the Aquis, that is great. But what has this to do with upcoming Seiko releases? I would rather stay on topic than rehearse years old discussions that lead to nothing.


----------



## mconlonx

huangcjz said:


> They ended up announcing everything a week earlier than planned, on Friday the 13th. All the leaked models are official now, apart from the new Alpinists, which they pulled from the catalogue.


I didn't see the new guilloche dial Presage models in the catalog - anyone know if those made the early cut?


----------



## mi6_

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I actually prefer Seiko as a brand in almost every way, but I just felt the comments about Oris were unfounded and knee jerk anti-Swiss responses without any substance.
> 
> Anyway, we've gotten way off topic. Apologies.


Don't get me wrong I'm a big Seiko fan. But their existence in the past had relied on them under pricing and over delivering value relative to Swiss brands. Just my opinion but I think their prices are exceeding the public value perception of the brand. I could be totally wrong, but we'll see in a few years what these increased prices mean for the brand sales wise. But if I'm paying nearly Oris Aquis prices for a Seiko Prospex 6R35 Diver, I'd rather get an Aquis.

As for whoever said the Aquis only comes with a brushed/polished bracelets do your homework. Both the 43.5mm and 39.5mm version have a black dial version with a brushed matte finish ceramic bezel and entirely brushed finished bracelet.

Don't know why you are all getting upset over comparing Seiko to Oris? The thread is about NEW Seiko watches and if Seiko is going to keep upping their prices every few months they certainly think at this point they can compete with the Swiss. So I don't see why this thread has to be limited to Seiko fan boys? An INDEPENDENT company like Oris is hard pressed to design their own movements. There's a reason why ETA, Seiko and Miyota are the largest movement makers in the world. It's because they're large companies with the financing and resources to build in-house movements.

Anyhow I still love Seiko's and their offerings, but I'm not really interested in paying the price they're asking for some of their Prospex and Presage watches. But that's only my opinion and I could be out to lunch. I really want an SPB143 but $1750 CAD is insane for the specs of that watch. So I likely won't get it unless I find at least a 30% off MSRP deal. I'll admit it's the watch I've been dying to get from Seiko.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

izecius said:


> Came in here after a few days and thought there would be some pictures, videos and great Seiko related discussion. huge page bump, how naive i was.
> 
> The good old Seiko vs Swiss discussion in a new and upcoming Seiko watches thread. Shame on you all. You are all long enough in the watch world to know that watches can't be always compared like that. Emotion and history is a huge part of it. If we would all look at money and bang for your buck and micro analyse every watch against each other, we would stick to our $10 Casio.
> 
> If some of you prefer the Aquis, that is great. But what has this to do with upcoming Seiko releases? I would rather stay on topic than rehearse years old discussions that lead to nothing.


Preach!

Now let's back to the actual topic here. If you all haven't read the title, this is for new and upcoming seiko releases.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMSP1992

when can we expect the new watches to be released?


----------



## joseph80

Not sure if these pics have been posted


----------



## boatswain

JMSP1992 said:


> when can we expect the new watches to be released?


I heard June from an AD...


----------



## Tanker G1

mi6_ said:


> Don't get me wrong I'm a big Seiko fan. But their existence in the past had relied on them under pricing and over delivering value relative to Swiss brands. Just my opinion but I think their prices are exceeding the public value perception of the brand. I could be totally wrong, but we'll see in a few years what these increased prices mean for the brand sales wise. But if I'm paying nearly Oris Aquis prices for a Seiko Prospex 6R35 Diver, I'd rather get an Aquis.
> 
> As for whoever said the Aquis only comes with a brushed/polished bracelets do your homework. Both the 43.5mm and 39.5mm version have a black dial version with a brushed matte finish ceramic bezel and entirely brushed finished bracelet.
> 
> Don't know why you are all getting upset over comparing Seiko to Oris? The thread is about NEW Seiko watches and if Seiko is going to keep upping their prices every few months they certainly think at this point they can compete with the Swiss. So I don't see why this thread has to be limited to Seiko fan boys? An INDEPENDENT company like Oris is hard pressed to design their own movements. There's a reason why ETA, Seiko and Miyota are the largest movement makers in the world. It's because they're large companies with the financing and resources to build in-house movements.
> 
> Anyhow I still love Seiko's and their offerings, but I'm not really interested in paying the price they're asking for some of their Prospex and Presage watches. But that's only my opinion and I could be out to lunch. I really want an SPB143 but $1750 CAD is insane for the specs of that watch. So I likely won't get it unless I find at least a 30% off MSRP deal. I'll admit it's the watch I've been dying to get from Seiko.


There's a Seiko on my wrist 80% of the time but this is how I feel as well. Increased pricing is always going to spur Seiko vs. (similarly priced watch) discussions. It's not Oris fans pushing an agenda. It's watch fans discussing value and choices at a price point. It's completely natural and shouldn't be taken as an affront by Seiko fans.

I keep seeing posts that make me think: *News Flash - Seiko fan says Seiko is the best! *


----------



## timetellinnoob

joseph80 said:


> Not sure if these pics have been posted
> View attachment 14971863


how dare u show this to me.... just.... how dare you...

=)


----------



## JMSP1992

timetellinnoob said:


> how dare u show this to me.... just.... how dare you...
> 
> =)


as long as this watch is sub 40mm, it's a winner.


----------



## huangcjz

mconlonx said:


> I didn't see the new guilloche dial Presage models in the catalog - anyone know if those made the early cut?


Huh? They're in the new 78-page catalogue - see pages 47-50 of the on-line viewer, for the pages numbered 49-52 in the page numbers at the bottom of the catalogue itself (they came after the deleted Alpinists in the catalogue, but Seiko didn't bother changing the page numbers after literally just deleting the 2 Alpinist pages from the previous 80-page catalogue, hence the discrepancy): https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/catalog



JMSP1992 said:


> when can we expect the new watches to be released?





boatswain said:


> I heard June from an AD...


Which ones?

The super expensive SLA037/SBEX009 62MAS steel blue/grey modern re-interpretation will be July, the SLA039/SBEX011 6159A steel blue/grey model re-interpretation will be August, the SLA041/SBDX035 Tuna Can modern re-interpretation will be August. The first 100 of all 3 will come in a box set of all 3, which will be available in May, and which comes with an extra black silicone strap for each of the 3 watches.

The '35MASes (SPB143/SBDC101, SPB145/SBDC103, SPB147/SBDC105, SPB149/SBDC107) 62MAS modern re-interpretations are said to be released on Friday 19th June.

The 6R05 6105 modern re-interpretations are said to be released in July.

The Porco Rosso PRESAGEs will be available from June 2020.

The rest of the stuff hasn't been given release dates yet, but they should all be out by the end of September, as Seiko's March announcements usually are every year, because they start announcing their second-half of the year watches in October, on a roughly half-yearly cycle (the original 6RMAS from 2017 didn't come out until November though, so there might be exceptions which are later).

The new Alpinists were pulled from the catalogue, so it seems that they've been delayed beyond the end of September/November.

Planned release dates might be delayed by COVID-19 though, which might be why Seiko hasn't given release dates for most of the models yet, apart from the few specific ones I mentioned.



joseph80 said:


> Not sure if these pics have been posted


Yeah, these watches were posted months back. They're JDM-only models, hence the lack of PRESAGE or PROSPEX branding.



JMSP1992 said:


> as long as this watch is sub 40mm, it's a winner.


They're 39.9 mm. They're an online-only Japanese-only model which is going to be released in 3 days' time, but are available for pre-order now.

To be honest, I just use this thread as a general Seiko discussion thread, because this is the only thread I tend to come to on WatchUSeek. There's no new news on the new models since they were officially announced 10 days ago anyway, so there's nothing to talk about regarding them. I end up talking more about old Seikos than new ones, because I keep on comparing the new ones to the old ones.


----------



## palletwheel

Anybody have any insights into the new case designs in the Presage line? I'm noticing that Seiko seems to be mixing it up now between lyre type cases (such as on the SJE081J1) and an attached lug style (such as on the SPB161J1). Latter looks interesting, but while they're 39mm wide which I prefer, they're still to me a bit thick at 12.4 mm. I still find that to be a bit awkward for what purports to be a dress watch.


----------



## Xhantos

Seiko single handedly nearly killed the whole Swiss watch industry with the quartz crisis. Compare Seiko with the Swatch Group or Rolex maybe but, please, not with Oris. Old Oris has already lost that battle and the new Oris is too young to be worthy.

Today, a mechanical watch (excluding Spring Drive) is a luxury item. Period. It is a piece of jewellery that shows inaccurate time (compared to Quartz or digital alternatives). Oris is no different than any other micro brand out there (but has potential and being not part of a larger group I'd say has more character than, say, Tissot or Hamilton).

As for Swiss watches I prefer Swatch. Cheap daily watches with nice designs. Kudos to Swatch group. *A good Swiss made watch is a cheap, disposable but still a reliable watch.* For my mechanical watch hobby I prefer the brand with the heritage, a brand that is a privilege to wear - that is Seiko (including GS).


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

seiko good
swiss bad


----------



## clyde_frog

Mr.Jones82 said:


> A true sense of community here...i.e., coming together over our dislikes and enemies. Haha. Seiko is so big that comparing it to Oris is just silly, but a lot of the comments here certainly prove that some of us have never handled an Oris and are just sweeping them into the "over priced Swiss watch" category which isn't true. I mean someone actually compared them to Tissot. That is just plain ignorant.
> I prefer Seiko as a brand and we can argue about design, prices, and heritage all day, but I think most people would agree about the bracelets. For $1,200 Oris offers the best bracelet on the market and I will even say it is better than any bracelet Seiko offers (including MM300), and beyond Seiko it can compete with bracelets far above its market position.
> Honest question, what does Seiko offer at $1,200 that everyone is convinced is so much better? I haven't heard a single example, just ad hominem attacks on the brand. Personally, I think the MM300 Tunas compete. I love the design and would Choose my Tuna over my Aquismore than likely. I've heard the Transocean compared...but I hate the design and consider it inferior at that price. Anyway, anyone have any concrete examples besides the ones I've listed?


I actually bought the Transocean over the Aquis, but I love the Transocean design. I was picking between both so I went and handled the Aquis in a store because I liked it in photos, but it was so underwhelming in person, didn't feel like it was worth anything close to £1520 as it was at the time (£1600 now by the way). Didn't like the shape of it, didn't like the bracelet and don't get all the w**king over it (although it would be nicer in the all brushed version as it is well-machined), boring bezel design, got quoted about £250 for the rubber strap for it. I think you can do better for less than that much. The Transocean cost me £1037 (also full MSRP - ¥130,000) and I think it's much better looking but I know it's a polarising watch and this is all personal preference.

Speaking of price though, the MSRP for the standard Aquis in the USA is $2,100. Let's keep this to retail prices for a fair comparison of value and what the manufacturers value it at, and not variable grey market prices. So, MSRP for an SPB077 for example is $1050, Aquis is $2,100, exactly twice as much. That's also about twice as much as your MM300 Tuna would cost new at MSRP. Now in my opinion, the Aquis is worth nothing close to twice as much as either of those (it's arguably a better watch on spec but that is not the priority to me personally, external aesthetic design is. I didn't get an MM300 for the time keeping capability or it having the best bracelet ever). It's obvious who's offering the better value there.

You know the Aquis must sell well though, since they make about a hundred different limited editions and variations of it.


----------



## joseph80

huangcjz said:


> Yeah, these watches were posted months back. They're JDM-only models, hence the lack of PRESAGE or PROSPEX branding.


I posted these models a while ago but wasn't sure if those specific pics were posted.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

clyde_frog said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A true sense of community here...i.e., coming together over our dislikes and enemies. Haha. Seiko is so big that comparing it to Oris is just silly, but a lot of the comments here certainly prove that some of us have never handled an Oris and are just sweeping them into the "over priced Swiss watch" category which isn't true. I mean someone actually compared them to Tissot. That is just plain ignorant.
> I prefer Seiko as a brand and we can argue about design, prices, and heritage all day, but I think most people would agree about the bracelets. For $1,200 Oris offers the best bracelet on the market and I will even say it is better than any bracelet Seiko offers (including MM300), and beyond Seiko it can compete with bracelets far above its market position.
> Honest question, what does Seiko offer at $1,200 that everyone is convinced is so much better? I haven't heard a single example, just ad hominem attacks on the brand. Personally, I think the MM300 Tunas compete. I love the design and would Choose my Tuna over my Aquismore than likely. I've heard the Transocean compared...but I hate the design and consider it inferior at that price. Anyway, anyone have any concrete examples besides the ones I've listed?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually bought the Transocean over the Aquis, but I love the Transocean design. I was picking between both so I went and handled the Aquis in a store because I liked it in photos, but it was so underwhelming in person, didn't feel like it was worth anything close to £1520 as it was at the time (£1600 now by the way). Didn't like the shape of it, didn't like the bracelet and don't get all the w**king over it (although it would be nicer in the all brushed version as it is well-machined), boring bezel design, got quoted about £250 for the rubber strap for it. I think you can do better for less than that much. The Transocean cost me £1037 (also full MSRP - ¥130,000) and I think it's much better looking but I know it's a polarising watch and this is all personal preference.
> 
> Speaking of price though, the MSRP for the standard Aquis in the USA is $2,100. Let's keep this to retail prices for a fair comparison of value and what the manufacturers value it at, and not variable grey market prices. So, MSRP for an SPB077 for example is $1050, Aquis is $2,100, exactly twice as much. That's also about twice as much as your MM300 Tuna would cost new at MSRP. Now in my opinion, the Aquis is worth nothing close to twice as much as either of those (it's arguably a better watch on spec but that is not the priority to me personally, external aesthetic design is. I didn't get an MM300 for the time keeping capability or it having the best bracelet ever). It's obvious who's offering the better value there.
> 
> You know the Aquis must sell well though, since they make about a hundred different limited editions and variations of it.
Click to expand...

Fair points on the msrp. To be honest, that is like the skx msrp in the sense that no one has ever paid anything close to it so no one ever judges it by that metric, but I see what you're saying. I agree, Seiko is by far the better value. If that is the conversation, I will take a Samurai over anything anyday actually.

I love Seiko more than any brand and would never think to compare it to Oris, but
I just felt the need to jump in because people were describing Oris in fashion watch terms which is just absurd (for those who don't know their in house 10 day manual wind is really impressive and their depth gauge mechanism is also interesting) Anyway, good response and point taken.


----------



## Tickstart

* damn I'm obnoxious sometimes


----------



## mconlonx

huangcjz said:


> Huh? They're in the new 78-page catalogue - see pages 47-50 of the on-line viewer, for the pages numbered 49-52 in the page numbers at the bottom of the catalogue itself (they came after the deleted Alpinists in the catalogue, but Seiko didn't bother changing the page numbers after literally just deleting the 2 Alpinist pages from the previous 80-page catalogue, hence the discrepancy): https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/catalog


Sorry, just didn't see them online, where I'm seeing at least some of the new divers popping up. BTW, I'll have to take your word for it, because opening the catalog, I keep getting hung up at 51%...


----------



## MrDisco99

Wow, I didn't realize my comment about Seiko and Oris pricing was going to trigger so many people. I'll try to be more judicious in my word choices in the future.



Mr.Jones82 said:


> I actually prefer Seiko as a brand in almost every way, but I just felt the comments about Oris were unfounded and knee jerk anti-Swiss responses without any substance.
> 
> Anyway, we've gotten way off topic. Apologies.


Thank you for cutting through the tribalism and bring it back to details about the watches themselves. I'm also a huge Seiko fanboy, but you have to be able to temper that brand loyalty with common sense. If Seiko are going to keep my loyalty then they need to continue to offer good value for money. Frankly, lately, I'm just not seeing that as much as I used to.

I've said this many times... Seiko used to be a great way to undercut the Swiss by getting a not quite equivalent, but good enough, product for a good bit less money. Now that most new Seiko releases are priced equivalent to Swiss competition, I have to consider what else is at that price point that it is now competing with. Seiko wants us to think of their watches as at least as good as Swiss brands... so we're going to have to be able to compare them. And, while I haven't held one in my hand yet, I'll be surprised if the watches that Seiko now wants us to spend $1100+ on will be as good as an Oris Aquis... which I can get for about that much. And all that stuff about Oris being rebooted in 1982 or just assembling outsourced parts with red rotors and whatever... none of that factors into that comparison. It comes down to which is the better watch, and what looks and feels better on the wrist.

To be honest, I don't really even like the looks of the Oris, but I can't deny they make a great product. If Seiko wants us to consider their watches as just as good, then they need to step up their game. For starters, giving us the same 3Hz 7000-based movements with wide accuracy specs (-15 to +25?) is great value in a $400-600 watch, but for twice as much I'd expect better. I know what else I can get for that kind of money. Just adding sapphire and ceramic and making it an homage to a bygone history doesn't make up for that... not at that price point.


----------



## bo911KM

I like all of these


----------



## MrDisco99

joseph80 said:


> Not sure if these pics have been posted
> View attachment 14971863
> 
> 
> View attachment 14971865
> 
> 
> View attachment 14971867


These look fantastic. Who's selling them?


----------



## mi6_

Cobia said:


> Its not a luxury watch, nor is it an entry level luxury watch, its just another boring looking swiss diner diver imo.
> Wheres the charm?
> Oris are a speck in the sand as far as respected dive watches go, they dont hold a candle to seiko.
> You clearly do not have any idea of the history of seiko and its dive watches.


You just lost any credibility you had. How is Oris not a luxury brand?


----------



## Tanker G1

Deleted

_Trying to stay out of this but the blatant fishing for likes with, "Seiko is the best and has charm" in this Seiko theater is making it difficult._


----------



## NicoD

mi6_ said:


> You just lost any credibility you had. How is Oris not a luxury brand?


Now it's your turn to loose me. How is Oris a luxury brand? What does it take to be considered as such?

If Oris is a luxury brand, so should be Certina, Junghans, Damasko, Christopher Ward, Doxa and many other brands.

Not sure we have the same definition.


----------



## clyde_frog

NicoD said:


> Now it's your turn to loose me. How is Oris a luxury brand? What does it take to be considered as such?
> 
> If Oris is a luxury brand, so should be Certina, Mido, Doxa and many other brands.
> 
> Not sure we have the same definition.


They're expensive watches so they're luxury watches. Expensive is subjective though, depends how rich you are. To me they're expensive enough to be considered luxury. I think most people and certainly shops would consider those other brands luxury too. There are different levels of luxury.


----------



## backarelli

Tanker G1 said:


> Ignore Cobia. It's clear from his posts that Seiko is the best and no other company makes watches with the charm(?) that Seiko does. Everything outside of Seiko is trash.
> 
> Charm - seiko fan code word for lack of QC


I really don't know what a man needs in his head when he compares a garage brand (such as Oris) with one giant in the watch world like Seiko. Where did you get the idea that Oris is a luxury brand?

In the world of diver watches, the mid-range Doxa literally eats Oris diver for breakfast. What luxury are you talking about?

Why are you discussing the garage brand in this thread at all? ..I don't see anything wrong with the Cobia post that should be ignored ... As a former owner of three Oris models, I would agree with all that Cobia said.

Let me reiterate the fact that Cobia said in his post:

/Its not a luxury watch, nor is it an entry level luxury watch, its just another boring looking swiss diner diver imo.

Wheres the charm?

Oris are a speck in the sand as far as respected dive watches go, they dont hold a candle to seiko.

You clearly do not have any idea of the history of seiko and its dive watches./

....the fact

....and more FACT :



NicoD said:


> Now it's your turn to loose me. How is Oris a luxury brand? What does it take to be considered as such?
> 
> If Oris is a luxury brand, so should be Certina, Junghans, Damasko, Christopher Ward, Doxa and many other brands.
> 
> Not sure we have the same definition.


Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Tanker G1

backarelli said:


> I really don't know what a man needs in his head when he compares a garage brand (such as Oris) with one giant in the watch world like Seiko. Where did you get the idea that Oris is a luxury brand? In the world of diver watches, the mid-range Doxa literally eats Oris diver for breakfast. What luxury are you talking about?
> 
> Why are you discussing the garage brand in this thread at all? ..I don't see anything wrong with the Cobia post that should be ignored ... As a former owner of three Oris models, I would agree with all that Cobia said.
> 
> Let me reiterate the fact that Cobia said in his post:
> 
> /Its not a luxury watch, nor is it an entry level luxury watch, its just another boring looking swiss diner diver imo.
> 
> Wheres the charm?
> 
> Oris are a speck in the sand as far as respected dive watches go, they dont hold a candle to seiko.
> 
> You clearly do not have any idea of the history of seiko and its dive watches./
> 
> ....the fact
> 
> Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


Are you quoting the wrong post? Where did I say Oris was luxury brand?


----------



## backarelli

clyde_frog said:


> They're expensive watches so they're luxury watches. Expensive is subjective though, depends how rich you are. To me they're expensive enough to be considered luxury. I think most people and certainly shops would consider those other brands luxury too. There are different levels of luxury.


I would disagree with you. ..

If I'm financially bad, the Casio F-91 is also a luxury watch for me. Should I then declare on the forum that the Casio F-91 is a luxury watch ??? .

.If Oris is a luxury brand for you, what term do you use for brands like A. Lange & Söhne , Patek Philippe , Jaeger-LeCoultre , AP , Hublot......etc..... ?



Tanker G1 said:


> Are you quoting the wrong post? Where did I say Oris was luxury brand?


Sorry, it's not my intention to offend you.

I really think this is the wrong topic to discuss about other brands. I can understand the comment for any new Seiko model that it is expensive, or that it doesn't offer well enough for the price it costs, but to compare in this thread to another watch, I can't understand it. That's why my reaction is like this. ..

Once again I apologize, I didn't mean to offend anyone

Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## backarelli

Double post


----------



## clyde_frog

backarelli said:


> .If Oris is a luxury brand for you, what term do you use for brands like A. Lange & Söhne , Patek Philippe , Jaeger-LeCoultre , AP , Hublot......etc..... ?


Luxury... I literally just said there are different levels of luxury. If a $2000 watch isn't a luxury watch then what is it? Again though, depends how much money you've got. If you're a millionaire you'll probably look at an Oris Aquis the same way some people here look at Daniel Wellington for example.


----------



## backarelli

clyde_frog said:


> Luxury... I literally just said there are different levels of luxury. If a $2000 watch isn't a luxury watch then what is it? Again though, depends how much money you've got. If you're a millionaire you'll probably look at an Oris Aquis the same way some people here look at Daniel Wellington for example.


You do not understand me...

For the people around me and whose watches are not a hobby, trust me that the SNZG013 which costs around 100$ is a seriously luxury watch !!! .

.For us who love watches, we share them differently in class.
Is a watch for a collector who has AP, PP, JLC ..... etc .... 2000$ watch a luxury watch? I do not think so ....imo

Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Tanker G1

I'm excited to see these in the metal:


----------



## backarelli

Only if they wanted to reduce on the new 2020 Samurai diameter to the original 42mm would it be great ... 

..The cream dial wafer version is really georgeus! 

Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## clyde_frog

backarelli said:


> You do not understand me...
> 
> For the people around me and whose watches are not a hobby, trust me that the SNZG013 which costs around 100$ is a seriously luxury watch !!! .
> 
> .For us who love watches, we share them differently in class.
> Is a watch for a collector who has AP, PP, JLC ..... etc .... 2000$ watch a luxury watch? I do not think so ....imo
> 
> Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


Forget it.


----------



## GFSEA86

This thread became annoying really fast. 
What does Oris have to do with new and upcoming Seikos? 


Seiko SBDX012, SBBN029, SBBN040
Grand Seiko SBGX335
Bunch of other stuff


----------



## Slonie

Cobia said:


> Good lord! that red strap may be the tackiest strap ive ever seen on a watch, absolutely horrifying lol


It's all good, it looks like Porco's plane. Glossy red!


----------



## Tickstart

I want the pirate's plane in a watch!


----------



## Slonie

Tickstart said:


> I want the pirate's plane in a watch!


Mama Aiuto watch would rock! Seiko did not one but TWO Zeon watches so it could happen! Unfortunately to show demand we might have to all buy the $5000 Porco watch and that's a tall order...


----------



## Tanker G1

GFSEA86 said:


> This thread became annoying really fast.
> What does Oris have to do with new and upcoming Seikos?


...says "stop fighting" after the street fight is over and the guys are back in the bar buying each other beers.


----------



## babbsky

huangcjz said:


> 1) They could be 2 different groups of people.
> 
> 2) No, I don't buy new watches any more, like that Crown chronograph modern re-interpretation that I liked, because I can't afford them. The last new Seiko I bought was in November 2018.


What did u get last Nov. 2018? My last was 2016 I think or when Seiko release new Turtle re-issue SRP775. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky

Tanker G1 said:


> When did we switch arguments and start comparing the corporations? If you follow the flow of the thread I thought we were talking about watches? Of course Seiko is bigger, better, stronger as a corporation. I'm talking about watches. I'll narrow it down to a price range as that's what initially hit me when I saw Seiko > Oris. The hill I'll die on for now is a $1200 Oris is > $1200 Seiko. I have 40+ Seiko's BTW including GS. I love Seiko but for my money Oris wins until I get to GS.
> 
> View attachment 14970699


Nice collection! What is that red dial on top rack with crown at 3:00. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backarelli

babbsky said:


> Nice collection! What is that red dial on top rack with crown at 3:00. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seiko Prospex Zimbe Shogun SPB099J1 Limited Edition

Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## discoganya

Any idea when these guys are coming out?


----------



## Tickstart

That snot colored one is just _wrong_ :s


----------



## timetellinnoob

Tickstart said:


> That snot colored one is just _wrong_ :s


yea.... i'd rather see the staple if predictable blue dial variant rather than this color.

same with the king turtle, waste the opportunity and release these army green dials, which aren't super popular on divers to begin with. i mean i can't afford either in any case but still. =)


----------



## Seikogi

Tickstart said:


> That snot colored one is just _wrong_ :s


not what I'd get either but green makes sense given the "military connection" or real life use of quite a few original 6105.


----------



## discoganya

Well, I like that green, snot or not  Priced at 120,000 JPY I think this one will retail at about a $1000 US, which is unfortunately still a lot for me.


----------



## babbsky

backarelli said:


> Seiko Prospex Zimbe Shogun SPB099J1 Limited Edition
> 
> Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


Thanks for the info. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

SRPE39K1
 and SRPE33K1


----------



## watchesinnature

Tickstart said:


> That snot colored one is just _wrong_ :s


Lol. 
But many people love that military/olive/snot colour...


----------



## Cobia

mi6_ said:


> You just lost any credibility you had. How is Oris not a luxury brand?


Luxury watches start at about the 10k mark, thats the accepted mark in the community and hobby, the 1.2k watch that i was referring to is not a luxury watch.
Since when is a 1.2k watch a luxury watch?


----------



## soursenseless

Cobia said:


> Luxury watches start at about the 10k mark, thats the accepted mark in the community and hobby, the 1.2k watch that i was referring to is not a luxury watch.
> Since when is a 1.2k watch a luxury watch?


Ah so the Rolex Submariner isn't a luxury watch. I guess it's a serious tool for professional divers then.


----------



## SteveNC

babbsky said:


> Nice collection! What is that red dial on top rack with crown at 3:00. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LE Zimbe Showgun. I was lucky enough to pick one up too. I wear mine with the silicone band mostly. Light as a feather.

@Tanker G1 What I want to know is, what is the one directly to the left of that one? And dang, you like the bracelets!


----------



## Cobia

soursenseless said:


> Ah so the Rolex Submariner isn't a luxury watch. I guess it's a serious tool for professional divers then.


In Australia where i am, the Sub is well over 10k now, and yes, its a luxury watch imo.
Some would disagree and say its a watch on the cusp of the luxury market, imo its a luxury watch, anything up around that mark is luxury for me.

But a 1.2k Oris is not a luxury watch, and thats what i was referring to in my original post.

Apologies to all for getting off track, back to the latest seiko offerings.
Or for those of you who prefer the very fast paced and passionate latest Oris thread, which seems to be a hive of activity and luxury.
See you there..........not


----------



## Cobia

mi6_ said:


> You just lost any credibility you had. How is Oris not a luxury brand?


.


----------



## Cobia

Tanker G1 said:


> Are you quoting the wrong post? Where did I say Oris was luxury brand?


.


----------



## usaomil

izecius said:


> Came in here after a few days and thought there would be some pictures, videos and great Seiko related discussion. huge page bump, how naive i was.
> 
> The good old Seiko vs Swiss discussion in a new and upcoming Seiko watches thread. Shame on you all. You are all long enough in the watch world to know that watches can't be always compared like that. Emotion and history is a huge part of it. If we would all look at money and bang for your buck and micro analyse every watch against each other, we would stick to our $10 Casio.
> 
> If some of you prefer the Aquis, that is great. But what has this to do with upcoming Seiko releases? I would rather stay on topic than rehearse years old discussions that lead to nothing.


+1 !!


----------



## clyde_frog

That Samurai is quite beautiful. The turtle is a mess because of the huge cyclops but that goes without saying.


----------



## Tickstart

Anything over pretty much $25 is a luxury watch to be fair. Just like a smartphone is essentially a luxury phone, you can buy a mobile PHONE for like $20. So whatever. It's all a continous scale anyway.

I'm really on defense about these "6R05"'s until I see them in a video I think. For the amount of money they're asking, there's no way I'd just take a chance.
And besides, how the *** do you knock the SKX011 off the throne?? I think I'd need to buy a real SLA033 for that )=


----------



## todoroki

Shout out to WUS member Chingoo for posting this in the GS thread. Yet another Ginza limited edition GS Spring Drive! This one released next month and said to be a companion piece (cash-in) of the previous Ginza limited release last year. The pink gold indices capturing Ginza at night. Limited to 250 pieces.


----------



## krayzie

Cobia said:


> Luxury watches start at about the 10k mark, thats the accepted mark in the community and hobby, the 1.2k watch that i was referring to is not a luxury watch.
> Since when is a 1.2k watch a luxury watch?


They are referring to the modern day mass produced luxury and not the traditional real luxury that we understood from yester-years.

In America the avg joe thinks everything should be cheap and that's why they can't have the nicest things. For the longest time foreign makers thought they didn't deserve it either.

When I first came to 4th World Country known as Canada in the late 80's I was so disgusted at the low end Japanese goods they sold here, and it was near impossible to buy the better stuff locally.

People with money coming into the country over the years changed all of that. Now you can actually buy a GS at a store.


----------



## babbsky

SteveNC said:


> LE Zimbe Showgun. I was lucky enough to pick one up too. I wear mine with the silicone band mostly. Light as a feather.
> 
> @Tanker G1 What I want to know is, what is the one directly to the left of that one? And dang, you like the bracelets!


Thanks Steve! Yeah difficult to get Zimbe models... cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky

krayzie said:


> They are referring to the modern day mass produced luxury and not the traditional real luxury that we understood from yester-years.
> 
> In America the avg joe thinks everything should be cheap and that's why they can't have the nicest things. For the longest time foreign makers thought they didn't deserve it either.
> 
> When I first came to 4th World Country known as Canada in the late 80's I was so disgusted at the low end Japanese goods they sold here, and it was near impossible to buy the better stuff locally.
> 
> People with money coming into the country over the years changed all of that. Now you can actually buy a GS at a store.


Yeah came here in Canada... YVR in the 90s so backward... I went to london drugs and asked if they carry VCDs or DVDs they looked at me like I'm crazy when I explained what is was... they thought I was making stuff up. Man oh man... there was no cellphone easily available to public in Asia I had cellphone from Nokia to Motorolla... Canada was still using pagers. 
Where in Canada are you? Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact

discoganya said:


> Any idea when these guys are coming out?
> 
> View attachment 14974003
> 
> 
> View attachment 14974005


For about $1K, I thought this price seemed good?
Especially compared to vintage prices.

I can't go swimming with my 6105 but always wanted to!



watchesinnature said:


> Lol.
> But many people love that military/olive/snot colour...


I bet it looks nice in real life. Hopefully there's pics soon.


----------



## Tanker G1

SteveNC said:


> LE Zimbe Showgun. I was lucky enough to pick one up too. I wear mine with the silicone band mostly. Light as a feather.
> 
> @Tanker G1 What I want to know is, what is the one directly to the left of that one? And dang, you like the bracelets!


SBDC053 with SBDC055 bezel and original SBDC053 bezel insert.


----------



## timetellinnoob

watchesinnature said:


> Lol.
> But many people love that military/olive/snot colour...


well those people's *opinion* is WROoooNNNGG =)

j/k i just find it weird that people would "love" it (especially _already_), considering dark/military greens have never been a super popular dive color through the years... and given people's love of the 6105 i'd think that green would be off-putting to the purists.


----------



## Tickstart

And usually military colors are matte, not sunburst...


----------



## krayzie

babbsky said:


> Where in Canada are you?











Back in the 90's one of the only ways you would know about Credor GS Prospex without going to Japan was thru Japanese magazines that you could purchase or rent from shops operated by Hongers (I believe this was originally a Vancity term lol).


----------



## backarelli

Does anyone know what the release date of this Samurai Cream is?









Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SteveNC

Tanker G1 said:


> SBDC053 with SBDC055 bezel and original SBDC053 bezel insert.


Thanks!


----------



## Bcos17

New SBDC053 with Hodinkee Beige Nato. Really liking this one so far. Very wearable size.


----------



## yonsson

timetellinnoob said:


> well those people's *opinion* is WROoooNNNGG =)
> 
> j/k i just find it weird that people would "love" it (especially _already_), considering dark/military greens have never been a super popular dive color through the years... and given people's love of the 6105 i'd think that green would be off-putting to the purists.


The whole market knows that blue and green are popular colors. It's not like SEIKO is guessing what the market wants. That's why we (sadly) don't get yellow dial diver's watches. Just to state the obvious.

The "purists" are obviously not the main target. I am very sceptic to glossy dials and sunburst dials on diver's watches.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

^ From the pictures, the olive green '6105' looks matte, not sunburst to me. If it *is* glossy / sunburst I'd prefer the black, I don't like bling on tool watches.


----------



## Tickstart

Yellow is a winning color, just look at a DOXA Divingstar and tell me that ain't hot.


----------



## mconlonx

Seiko have sold watches with dial colors across the rainbow. They probably have a good handle on what sells in which styles...


----------



## Cobia

backarelli said:


> Does anyone know what the release date of this Samurai Cream is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


Around june i think mate.


----------



## Shogun007

This on 1 August.


----------



## timetellinnoob

mconlonx said:


> Seiko have sold watches with dial colors across the rainbow. They probably have a good handle on what sells in which styles...


the green one is going to sell because of the case, and because the black ones will go faster. people will still buy it because it'll be the only one they can get. even if you make it with an ugly dial color, if the rest of the watch is good, it'll still sell. they could have done this in a salmon dial with sparkly purple dots, and it would have sold.


----------



## konners

timetellinnoob said:


> mconlonx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko have sold watches with dial colors across the rainbow. They probably have a good handle on what sells in which styles...
> 
> 
> 
> the green one is going to sell because of the case, and because the black ones will go faster. people will still buy it because it'll be the only one they can get. even if you make it with an ugly dial color, if the rest of the watch is good, it'll still sell. they could have done this in a salmon dial with sparkly purple dots, and it would have sold.
Click to expand...

Where do I sign up for one of these with the salmon dial and sparkly purple dots then?!


----------



## backarelli

yonsson said:


> View attachment 14984053
> 
> View attachment 14984055
> 
> 18cm wrist


I'm not a fan of thin cases, but here it looks like a nice fit. It just seems to me that the bracelet is stronger and thicker than the thickness of the case. The bracelet should also be thinner than it is on vintage models. In this design, it looks to me like the bracelet is "eating" the watch...imo

Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Wistshots

todoroki said:


> Shout out to WUS member Chingoo for posting this in the GS thread. Yet another Ginza limited edition GS Spring Drive! This one released next month and said to be a companion piece (cash-in) of the previous Ginza limited release last year. The pink gold indices capturing Ginza at night. Limited to 250 pieces.
> 
> View attachment 14975645


gorgeous! ref number?


----------



## Seikogi

yonsson said:


> Check out the dial...
> My camera battery died so I'll take some profile shots tomorrow, but it's very thin and wearable.
> Bezel color is creamy, matches the lume nicely.


Tks for all the photos!

Agree, the dial is a gem.

Who would have thought that they can still make nice crowns in sports watches. That's also fantastic.
I also like that the endlink follows the lug parallelly - for the most part.

Side profile is very decent. Thought the straight cylinder shape would look worse but the tall lugs in the corners make up for this.

Looks like the lug holes are high enough so that a strap mount would work. Tropic style would be a great match-up.


----------



## Tickstart

The general knowledge of SEIKO in the SEIKO subreddit is very subpar. Thank god for this forum.


----------



## tentimestwenty

Tickstart said:


> The general knowledge of SEIKO in the SEIKO subreddit is very subpar. Thank god for this forum.


As is always the case, there are 4 or 5 real experts with inside scoops on this forum that generally keep if from devolving. Thanks goes out to them.


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> It's doesn't even have the pins and collar system. It's the Seiko5 system with a double folded pin.


My GS bracelet uses double folded pin lol!

The cheapie Chinese bracelet like came stock with my MM300 uses pin and collar I just left it in the box ROFL!

I think bracelets ain't Seiko's strong suit in general.


----------



## Seppia

yonsson said:


> View attachment 14983945
> 
> View attachment 14983947
> 
> Check out the dial...
> My camera battery died so I'll take some profile shots tomorrow, but it's very thin and wearable.
> Bezel color is creamy, matches the lume nicely.


Your pics are so great they would make any turd look good. 
This said, this model looks like a winner. Personally not a fan of the PRESAGE logo.


----------



## sjmoir

Uh oh. What if you like Seiko _and_ Oris? I love that black dial JDM model with no sub-branding


----------



## Tickstart

tentimestwenty said:


> As is always the case, there are 4 or 5 real experts with inside scoops on this forum that generally keep if from devolving. Thanks goes out to them.


I wouldn't consider myself an expert but thank you. I am probably the most knowledgeable person in here.

I am of course joking.


----------



## johnMcKlane

krayzie said:


> My GS bracelet uses double folded pin lol!
> 
> The cheapie Chinese bracelet like came stock with my MM300 uses pin and collar I just left it in the box ROFL!
> 
> I think bracelets ain't Seiko's strong suit in general.


No way


----------



## jeffing

This is a follow up of the initial video by the guy who showed the upcoming Seiko releases. Not as interesting as the first video I reckon. This is specifically Grand Seiko range, mostly pics but skip to around 5 minute mark. These are prototypes but I wonder if Seiko is using the exact same material and finishing as final releases. He is from Taiwan and mentioned in the first video that these prototypes have been handled by many people, that's why those scratches on some of them. Couldn't help wondering just how "Ever Brilliant" is these new release against scratches...


----------



## JaseRicco

Damn, just read through a whole lot of this thread and ran the gamut of emotions. Went from super happy to supper heart broken finding out that Seiko pulled the newer versions of the Alpinists. How Disappointing. Had money set aside for that one already.


----------



## JaseRicco

joseph80 said:


> Not sure if these pics have been posted
> View attachment 14971863
> 
> 
> View attachment 14971865
> 
> 
> View attachment 14971867


What are these?? I especially like that black one. Not to keen on the 4r35 movement, but worth a look.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

krayzie said:


> My GS bracelet uses double folded pin lol!
> 
> The cheapie Chinese bracelet like came stock with my MM300 uses pin and collar I just left it in the box ROFL!
> 
> I think bracelets ain't Seiko's strong suit in general.


Huh? Are you talking about a vintage GS? All modern GSs use screws as far as I know, although the titanium models use pins and collars...but folded links?


----------



## JacobC

JaseRicco said:


> Damn, just read through a whole lot of this thread and ran the gamut of emotions. Went from super happy to supper heart broken finding out that Seiko pulled the newer versions of the Alpinists. How Disappointing. Had money set aside for that one already.


Wait what? When did that happen? Why did that happen?


----------



## devmartin

JaseRicco said:


> What are these?? I especially like that black one. Not to keen on the 4r35 movement, but worth a look.
> 
> View attachment 14988759
> 
> 
> View attachment 14988761


Black one is szsb015 and the white is szsb011.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Talktochad

izecius said:


> Came in here after a few days and thought there would be some pictures, videos and great Seiko related discussion. huge page bump, how naive i was.
> 
> The good old Seiko vs Swiss discussion in a new and upcoming Seiko watches thread. Shame on you all. You are all long enough in the watch world to know that watches can't be always compared like that. Emotion and history is a huge part of it. If we would all look at money and bang for your buck and micro analyse every watch against each other, we would stick to our $10 Casio.
> 
> If some of you prefer the Aquis, that is great. But what has this to do with upcoming Seiko releases? I would rather stay on topic than rehearse years old discussions that lead to nothing.


Kinda what I was thinking too. Why does it have to be one over the other anyway? Personally, I'm into what both brands are doing. I guess Seiko has a deeper history, so there's a ton to enjoy in the vintage front there, but as for new lines, I say yes to both. They're different watches entirely and are both pretty damn awesome for their own reasons.


----------



## JaseRicco

devmartin said:


> Black one is szsb015 and the white is szsb011.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks, but Damn...too big @ 40mm. Looking for something 36mm-38mm.


----------



## Talktochad

JacobC said:


> JaseRicco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, just read through a whole lot of this thread and ran the gamut of emotions. Went from super happy to supper heart broken finding out that Seiko pulled the newer versions of the Alpinists. How Disappointing. Had money set aside for that one already.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what? When did that happen? Why did that happen?
Click to expand...

You sure about that? They're still readily available.


----------



## JaseRicco

JacobC said:


> Wait what? When did that happen? Why did that happen?


It was stated quite a few pages back...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-1611.html

There's bee some speculation as to why, but nothing concrete.


----------



## JaseRicco

Talktochad said:


> You sure about that? They're still readily available.


According to what others have posted...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-1611.html

Where are you seeing the new versions of the Alpinist available?

Just to be clear, when I say "newer version", I mean the new version of the 2020 Alpinist already released. Without compass and extra crown that was leaked a couple weeks ago.


----------



## josayeee

I was super bummed to see those newer no compass Alpinists pulled from the catalogue for now. They were my favourite of all the leaks. I currently have 2 Alpinists (had 4 at one point) and my biggest gripe is that they’re not legible (except the green one). Shiny dial with shiny numerals. I think this is why they didn’t sell well initially. I would love to see the numerals lumed.


----------



## denisd

I agree with you but this is my theory....

View attachment 14982777
[/QUOTE]

😂😂😂


----------



## konners

JaseRicco said:


> What are these?? I especially like that black one. Not to keen on the 4r35 movement, but worth a look.
> 
> View attachment 14988759
> 
> 
> View attachment 14988761


JDM available from certain retailers. Also a blue dial and black with gold hands and indexes. 39.5mm I think. Uses the same case as the TiCTAC models. Slightly domed crystal.


----------



## F1_watches

backarelli said:


> Does anyone know what the release date of this Samurai Cream is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


Does anyone know the Ref # for the Samurai cream dial? Thank you.


----------



## mi6_

F1_watches said:


> Does anyone know the Ref # for the Samurai cream dial? Thank you.


SRPE37K1


----------



## Shif.ski

The 2020 catalog lists this Samurai as having a ceramic bezel (insert) and sapphire crystal. Nice.
I prefer the black dial model.

https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/catalog/special/2020/#target/page_no=33


----------



## F1_watches

mi6_ said:


> SRPE37K1


Thank you for the ref #.


----------



## F1_watches

Shif.ski said:


> The 2020 catalog lists this Samurai as having a ceramic bezel (insert) and sapphire crystal. Nice.
> I prefer the black dial model.
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/catalog/special/2020/#target/page_no=33


As much as I like white dial divers, this white dial seems tough to read the hour and minute hands. Further, I didn't even notice the yellow seconds-hand when looking at the catalog on my phone and only noticed the seconds-hand 
when looking at my large home monitor. I will have to see the legibility in-person. Thank you.


----------



## backarelli

Is this model already on sale or what?

https://halifaxwatch.com/products/seiko-srpe37k1?variant=32205717864547

Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## mi6_

backarelli said:


> Is this model already on sale or what?
> 
> https://halifaxwatch.com/products/seiko-srpe37k1?variant=32205717864547
> 
> Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


Pre-order for delivery in August/September.


----------



## backarelli

mi6_ said:


> Pre-order for delivery in August/September.


Oohhhh I don't read to the end....









Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## krayzie

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Huh? Are you talking about a vintage GS? All modern GSs use screws as far as I know, although the titanium models use pins and collars...but folded links?


My SBGR001 GS Auto (1998 SS model made in 2008) uses friction double folded pins. To me it's much easier to work with and very reliable.

My SBDX001 MM300 (2000 SS model made in 2011) and SBDW005 Landmaster Kinetic (2000 Ti model made in 2013) use friction pin and collar. Pretty easy to work with as well.

These 3 models were made with real world performance in mind and not as upscaled luxury items like these days. Although I wouldn't call them vintage just yet lol!

I've always saw Seiko as a Japanese engineering firm so maybe that's why I never have an issue with them using so-called "cheap" solutions (I mean just take a look at the finishing of their new 9RA5).

See how their current Swiss watch marketing and pricing ain't jiving too well here.


----------



## krayzie




----------



## krayzie

BTW I thought I've seen that ninja star somewhere before.


----------



## yonsson

JaseRicco said:


> According to what others have posted...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-1611.html
> 
> Where are you seeing the new versions of the Alpinist available?
> 
> Just to be clear, when I say "newer version", I mean the new version of the 2020 Alpinist already released. Without compass and extra crown that was leaked a couple weeks ago.


All we know is they got pulled from the catalogue. They will surely reappear later this year, release in September, in stores late 2020/early 2021 is my guess.


----------



## [email protected]

Does anyone by any chance know or expect when the next Seiko Zimbe will be released?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natrmrz

Not sure if anyone posted this yet but here ya go

https://timeandtidewatches.com/hands-on-seiko-spb149j-review/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guillelle

natrmrz said:


> Not sure if anyone posted this yet but here ya go
> 
> https://timeandtidewatches.com/hands-on-seiko-spb149j-review/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't understand... Are the pictures from the right model? Why is the seconds hand not gold?

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

guillelle said:


> I don't understand... Are the pictures from the right model? Why is the seconds hand not gold?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


It is. It's subtle.


----------



## Xhantos

guillelle said:


> I don't understand... Are the pictures from the right model? Why is the seconds hand not gold?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Exactly my thoughts but the model is right. If the gold hand does not look gold at all in person, as in those pics, my wallet will be really happy.


----------



## todoroki

[email protected] said:


> Does anyone by any chance know or expect when the next Seiko Zimbe will be released?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The latest Zimbe, a golden baby tuna, just came out a few weeks back. Not one of the best Zimbe's and I gave it a hard pass myself...


----------



## Tickstart

These SEIKO Zimbabwes are getting less and less exciting.. They go overboard with it.


----------



## taurnilf

natrmrz said:


> Not sure if anyone posted this yet but here ya go
> 
> https://timeandtidewatches.com/hands-on-seiko-spb149j-review/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish they had side profile pictures.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Oh wow those are the best pics yet. The brushed bezel looks amazing! I love the somewhat grey.


----------



## Joll71

New video of the SPB149 on instagram


__
http://instagr.am/p/B-eARxWg1rs/


----------



## Jason Bourne

I’ll be honest I think that grey sunburst color is the best one.

Edit-it’s the same model!? Why does the blue look darker and bezel more grey than the Instagram pic lol


----------



## Dopamina

Why make the bezel insert so wide? Still, very nice watch. I can't wait to see videos of the 143 and perhaps my pick up, the 147.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71

Jason Bourne said:


> I'll be honest I think that grey sunburst color is the best one.
> 
> Edit-it's the same model!? Why does the blue look darker and bezel more grey than the Instagram pic lol


Time & Tide have used a filter, which is odd - it makes the watch look totally different to the Instagram video. The bezel insert is black, not grey, and the seconds hand is gold not silver.


----------



## Slamf1re

Jason Bourne said:


> I'll be honest I think that grey sunburst color is the best one.
> 
> Edit-it's the same model!? Why does the blue look darker and bezel more grey than the Instagram pic lol


That lighting in the Time and Tide photos is pretty poor for actually showing the details of the watch. It through me for a loop first time I looked at it as well, since the lighting makes it look like a completely different watch.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Well damn I think the filter makes the watch look better.


----------



## josayeee

I feel like the bezel insert on the spb149 needs a slight slope.


----------



## Joll71

Jason Bourne said:


> Well damn I think the filter makes the watch look better.


I agree, that grey bezel is amazing.


----------



## backarelli

Where is the Seiko logo on bracelet ? 









Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Joll71

backarelli said:


> Where is the Seiko logo on bracelet


It's under the sticker, on the clasp as you'd expect. There's another video a few pages back that shows it.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Joll71 said:


> Jason Bourne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well damn I think the filter makes the watch look better.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, that grey bezel is amazing.
Click to expand...

So I guess the black dial it is then? Ha!


----------



## taurnilf

It's the same prototype. Notice that the second hand is in the same position in every picture and video available.


----------



## Joll71

taurnilf said:


> It's the same prototype. Notice that the second hand is in the same position in every picture and video available.


All copies of the same prototype, these images are coming from different countries.


----------



## manofrolex

Galaga said:


> It is. It's subtle.


So G which one are you getting ?


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

Any Mecaquartz chronographs being announced/released in 2020? 

Seiko has been selling their Mecaquartz's movements out to various microbrands but IMO Seiko themselves have done the best job so far putting them in their own watches - a lot of the 38mm models are sold out.


----------



## Tickstart

Keep_Scrolling said:


> Mecaquartz


Mechaquartzilla


----------



## Galaga

jmanlay said:


> So G which one are you getting ?


More than likely the one with the sunburst grey face if any to be honest. I also like the Willard20.


----------



## timetellinnoob

let's get real, though. are these here now and in recent years, because of anniversary years? or is it because companies like HIMQ, Heimdallr, Sharkey, Merkur, etc, are putting out really good quality budget homages of Seiko's classics? i feel that for a long time, Seiko wanted those case designs to never be produced again. i almost feel like we got all these 're-envisionings' in the last several years more as a response to other companies making money off their classic designs. =) rather than them actively _choosing _to offer us cool divers we want.


----------



## konners

timetellinnoob said:


> let's get real, though. are these here now and in recent years, because of anniversary years? or is it because companies like HIMQ, Heimdallr, Sharkey, Merkur, etc, are putting out really good quality budget homages of Seiko's classics? i feel that for a long time, Seiko wanted those case designs to never be produced again. i almost feel like we got all these 're-envisionings' in the last several years more as a response to other companies making money off their classic designs. 😃 rather than them actively _choosing _to offer us cool divers we want.


Interesting take on it. Never thought about offerings from "replica" producers steering Seiko's direction.


----------



## fillerbunny

The success of the Turtle may have played a part, too.


----------



## krayzie

konners said:


> Interesting take on it. Never thought about offerings from "replica" producers steering Seiko's direction.


Oh yea this happened before with Japanese collectible toy reissues, the replica makers were killing it with bad ass products, forcing the OG manufacturer to make a better version to answer back.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Anyone know when we get to see the silver-dialed one in the flesh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Anyone know when we get to see the silver-dialed one in the flesh?


When they finally let me get a haircut at a barbar shop.


----------



## MrDisco99

Keep_Scrolling said:


> Any Mecaquartz chronographs being announced/released in 2020?
> 
> Seiko has been selling their Mecaquartz's movements out to various microbrands but IMO Seiko themselves have done the best job so far putting them in their own watches - a lot of the 38mm models are sold out.


I mentioned a few pages ago Nano Universe has an exclusive new mecaquartz chronograph... SZSJ005:

https://store.nanouniverse.jp/jp/goods/goods.aspx?goods=6700137003&genre=2214

Pretty sure it was a small run and they are sold out.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

krayzie said:


> When they finally let me get a haircut at a barbar shop.


Gonna be a lot of scraggly mullets when they let the people back out in the streets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

Sorry if this is a "dumb" question, or at least an outdated one - but has there been a silver dial Turtle released? I've seen a rare gray dial version (anthracite or anthrax gray?) and of course the Zimbes but they're matte. I'm talking about a more sunburst silver dial, like the DOXA Searambler.


----------



## Xhantos

Tickstart said:


> Sorry if this is a "dumb" question, or at least an outdated one - but has there been a silver dial Turtle released? I've seen a rare gray dial version (anthracite or anthrax gray?) and of course the Zimbes but they're matte. I'm talking about a more sunburst silver dial, like the DOXA Searambler.


I'm not a turtle guy, I'm only aware of the dawn gray (released fall 2018, 2018 limited), it's a sunburst dial, definitely not matte.
https://monochrome-watches.com/seik...ed-editions-turtle-srpd01k1-samurai-srpd03k1/


----------



## Joll71

Tickstart said:


> Sorry if this is a "dumb" question, or at least an outdated one - but has there been a silver dial Turtle released? I've seen a rare gray dial version (anthracite or anthrax gray?) and of course the Zimbes but they're matte. I'm talking about a more sunburst silver dial, like the DOXA Searambler.


See Lou P's list of the Turtles in full, a mammoth undertaking!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/@@@[email protected]@@@-2716233-post51339445.html#post51339445


----------



## MrDisco99

Joll71 said:


> See Lou P's list of the Turtles in full, a mammoth undertaking!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/@@@[email protected]@@@-2716233-post51339445.html#post51339445


Wow that's impressive


----------



## mconlonx

timetellinnoob said:


> let's get real, though. are these here now and in recent years, because of anniversary years? or is it because companies like HIMQ, Heimdallr, Sharkey, Merkur, etc, are putting out really good quality budget homages of Seiko's classics? i feel that for a long time, Seiko wanted those case designs to never be produced again. i almost feel like we got all these 're-envisionings' in the last several years more as a response to other companies making money off their classic designs. =) rather than them actively _choosing _to offer us cool divers we want.


I thought the higher end re-issues from Seiko came out before the various homages? My take is that the homages were a play off Seiko's success with the ltd ed reissues. If anything, I'd say that Seiko is reacting to the homages by mixing it up with the colors, textures, and on the 6105-811x re-issues, size.


----------



## yonsson

Joll71 said:


> All copies of the same prototype, these images are coming from different countries.


There are always more than one prototype.


----------



## yonsson

timetellinnoob said:


> let's get real, though. are these here now and in recent years, because of anniversary years? or is it because companies like HIMQ, Heimdallr, Sharkey, Merkur, etc, are putting out really good quality budget homages of Seiko's classics? i feel that for a long time, Seiko wanted those case designs to never be produced again. i almost feel like we got all these 're-envisionings' in the last several years more as a response to other companies making money off their classic designs. =) rather than them actively _choosing _to offer us cool divers we want.


SEIKO has been making historical reissues for more that 10 years. After the success of the new Turtle they understood the power of their historical models for cheaper watches as well.


----------



## krayzie

More like 20 years.


----------



## krayzie

mconlonx said:


> I thought the higher end re-issues from Seiko came out before the various homages?


----------



## timetellinnoob

krayzie said:


> More like 20 years.


I'm not technically talking about the Marinemasters, etc. I mean the Willard, 62Mas, etc specifically (i don't see them in that 2000 Historical collection). those are definitely much more recent and I feel like once Seiko saw the success of so many companies pumping them out for $150-200, Seiko felt they might like to be a part of that.

I could be wrong of course, that'd be fine, but I feel these two events line up. Seiko made MM300 for years, no one tried to copy those for years, until finally someone was able to reproduce it VERY well, sapph, ceramic.... for $200 haha.


----------



## Tempus Populi

timetellinnoob said:


> ..until finally someone was able to reproduce it VERY well, sapph, ceramic.... for $200 haha.


$200 .. who do did that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tempus Populi said:


> $200 .. who do did that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Lots out there but this is one copy

https://wrwatches.com/collections/proxima-watches/products/proxima-mm300


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tempus Populi said:


> $200 .. who do did that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Lots out there but this is one copy

https://wrwatches.com/collections/proxima-watches/products/proxima-mm300


----------



## krayzie

timetellinnoob said:


> I'm not technically talking about the Marinemasters, etc. I mean the Willard, 62Mas, etc specifically (i don't see them in that 2000 Historical collection). those are definitely much more recent and I feel like once Seiko saw the success of so many companies pumping them out for $150-200, Seiko felt they might like to be a part of that.
> 
> I could be wrong of course, that'd be fine, but I feel these two events line up. Seiko made MM300 for years, no one tried to copy those for years, until finally someone was able to reproduce it VERY well, sapph, ceramic.... for $200 haha.


Oh yea I know exactly what you're talking about and you could be right. The first thing I thought of was reissued Chogokin toys from Bandai. The Hong Kong toy makers did such a good job with the replicas that the mothership had to respond with upscale versions and 1:1 Poppy reissues.

Man I just checked out that Proxima Sharkmaster page and then I looked at my old MM300 SMH LOL!


----------



## Wristos

Just tried the SLA037 










Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maithree

Is it just me or from the pics that SLA017 seems to have quite a rough finish on thr top side of the case? 

Compared to a Sumo. 

Sent from my ANE-LX2J using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Maithree said:


> Is it just me or from the pics that SLA017 seems to have quite a rough finish on thr top side of the case?
> 
> Compared to a Sumo.
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX2J using Tapatalk


I thought that looking at the photo too but I enlarged it and I think the 'rough' edge at the bottom of the case is just reflections of the bezel knurled edge shadow from the display tray.


----------



## oo8evbyhhg9z5m

Is there any guess what the price will be for the new Samurai (SRPE35K1)? I've been looking hard at a MM200 (SBDC061) but don't think I can justify the price without a ceramic bezel.


----------



## Wristos

Maithree said:


> Is it just me or from the pics that SLA017 seems to have quite a rough finish on thr top side of the case?
> 
> Compared to a Sumo.
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX2J using Tapatalk


Its maybe a little bit more rough than a sumo, but its also due to the lighting of the boutique and the reflections of the bezel. the finishing is way better compared to a sumo.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## georgepletsas

Wristos said:


> Just tried the SLA017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Very big for your wrist...thats why i always say Seiko must reduce its watch sizes,i have 6.3 inch wrist and is difficult to find a Seiko that would be ok for my wrist, even that i own mostly Seikos,my sarb and my vintage gs are normal for my wrist.

Στάλθηκε από το MEIZU M6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19

Wristos said:


> Just tried the SLA017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Nice pics of a beautiful watch but isn't it an SLA037?


----------



## scott99

Wristos said:


> Just tried the SLA017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Gimme gimme gimme !


----------



## krayzie

Maithree said:


> Is it just me or from the pics that SLA017 seems to have quite a rough finish on thr top side of the case?


Probably cuz it's a dummy watch. Notice how it's not moving. Or it could be just the new mythical steel.

Otherwise he may have bought it on the spot already as they are locking down Japan tomorrow.


----------



## cms1974

Nice looking watch, but the strap is long for your wrist, and it doesn't look amenable to trimming without looking stupid. Just my two cents.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Wristos said:


> Just tried the SLA037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Nice SLA.. I'll hang on to my 017 though. I had thought about trading out for the blue dial.

OFF TOPIC:
Sorry but can't help but be drawn to that BB58 sitting in the background....


----------



## Wristos

valuewatchguy said:


> Nice SLA.. I'll hang on to my 017 though. I had thought about trading out for the blue dial.
> 
> OFF TOPIC:
> Sorry but can't help but be drawn to that BB58 sitting in the background....


I don't think you would regret if you trade your 017 for the blue 037, the new ever brilliant case finishing and the dial are from another world 

Haha yup the black bay is a great watch too, I love mine, but I think the 037 is superior.

Here is a last photo I took today when I came back to the store today to pre order it.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Wristos said:


> I don't think you would regret if you trade your 017 for the blue 037, the new ever brilliant case finishing and the dial are from another world
> 
> Haha yup the black bay is a great watch too, I love mine, but I think the 037 is superior.
> 
> Here is a last photo I took today when I came back to the store today to pre order it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Can you describe what the blue looks like in real life?

It seems to vary quite a bit in pictures from a washed out pewter grey-blue colour to a very rich navy.

I also understand that store lighting can also make it hard to judge.

Thanks and congratulations on the order!


----------



## reeder1

For those of you who have seen the new 6105 recreations, which do you like better SPB151 or SPB153?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

Of cuz SPB151 with SPB153 strap.


----------



## Wristos

boatswain said:


> Can you describe what the blue looks like in real life?
> 
> It seems to vary quite a bit in pictures from a washed out pewter grey-blue colour to a very rich navy.
> 
> I also understand that store lighting can also make it hard to judge.
> 
> Thanks and congratulations on the order!


I'd say its a very rich navy blue in bright light and a deep grey blue with lower light, it's quite hard to describe cause it plays so much with the light. 
Thank you !


----------



## boatswain

Wristos said:


> I'd say its a very rich navy blue in bright light and a deep grey blue with lower light, it's quite hard to describe cause it plays so much with the light.
> Thank you !


Thanks!

I am leaning towards the SPB143 grey dial but the blue dial 149 LE is also appealing. I am assuming that it has a very similar or the same dial tone to the SLA so I wanted to get a read on it.


----------



## Wristos

Ive seen both (in two different boutiques) and I think the tone is quite different. The color on the SPB143 is a bit darker and does not have the same shine in bright light.


----------



## boatswain

Wristos said:


> Ive seen both (in two different boutiques) and I think the tone is quite different. The color on the SLA is a bit darker and does not have the same shine in bright light.


Thanks that's very helpful


----------



## timetellinnoob

well i mean one is grey and one is blue, right?


----------



## Nanda

boatswain talked about the SPB149J1 compared to SLA037. Both are blue.


----------



## musubi123

That grey dial definitely on my bucket list. Was looking at cheaper alternatives (armida, San martin) but nothing comes closes to the real deal. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Nanda said:


> boatswain talked about the SPB149J1 compared to SLA037. Both are blue.


Might be the crystal on the 149 letting through more light.


----------



## timetellinnoob

was confused, they posted a picture of the 037 but said SLA017, i thought they were comparing the blue/grey SLA's to each other for some reason =)


----------



## konners

Not sure if it's been mentioned here or not, but the new SPB149J1 is priced at £1200 GBP. It's now on the Seiko UK site.


----------



## fluence4

There is a new "mm200", but leaked images are being deleted shortly after posting. It looks amazing, with the latest pair of hands ( the ones from the new 6105). I hope there will be more images soon.

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## konners

fluence4 said:


> There is a new "mm200", but leaked images are being deleted shortly after posting. It looks amazing, with the latest pair of hands ( the ones from the new 6105). I hope there will be more images soon.
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


Intriguing..


----------



## jpisare

konners said:


> Intriguing..


I'm super interested in hearing more about this. I have two MM200s and absolutely love them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psifox

fluence4 said:


> There is a new "mm200", but leaked images are being deleted shortly after posting. It looks amazing, with the latest pair of hands ( the ones from the new 6105). I hope there will be more images soon.
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


This will be interesting. 
Is there a link or page where it will/might be posted again?


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

jpisare said:


> *I'm super interested in hearing more about this*. I have two MM200s and absolutely love them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too. Personally, I'm okay with the current OEM handset on my SPB079, but I wouldn't say no to the new handset in question.

However I am more interested to see if this alleged new MM200 has different size dimensions. If it's appreciably smaller (a la the new 6R35 62MAS), then my SBP079 may find itself in considerable danger.


----------



## BigAls87Z28

Looks to be same size, but new dial, hands, second hand, slightly different bezel insert. The dial doesn't look as good, but the hands are choice, especially the stop light seconds hand. There's also a steel bezel insert option, which is interesting.


----------



## v1triol




----------



## Jason Bourne

I guess nobody saved the images?


----------



## Emceemon

I just realized that the hands on the green model seems to be brushed and polished on the black dial.

Brushed seems a lot nicer to me. I hope they will be the same on both models, or it is going to kill me... lol
















Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Emceemon

A better shot of the green dial (Hodinkee)








Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Emceemon

Jason Bourne said:


> I guess nobody saved the images?










All I have right now. From Det Briscoe

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71

Emceemon said:


> View attachment 15033057
> 
> All I have right now. From Det Briscoe
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Interesting. Looks like a brushed ceramic bezel insert, like the new 62mas. Same sort of sapphire crystal, with the bevelled edge. No chapter ring, like both the new 62mas and 6105, and same new handset - so smaller size too?


----------



## v1triol

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## ahonobaka

https://www.thewatchobserver.fr/act...1-spb153-vous-allez-craquer-2046#.XpYTDohKjIU

Green Willard gets my vote, screw the 62MAS (#fightingwords)


----------



## jpisare

Oh man, that black Willard is unlike anything in my collection. I'll have to seriously consider picking one up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina

Joll71 said:


> Interesting. Looks like a brushed ceramic bezel insert, like the new 62mas. Same sort of sapphire crystal, with the bevelled edge. No chapter ring, like both the new 62mas and 6105, and same new handset - so smaller size too?


So, this is a new MM200 model? Probably smaller?

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71

Dopamina said:


> So, this is a new MM200 model? Probably smaller?
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


Certainly looks like a new model, but smaller? I'm only guessing.


----------



## konners

Joll71 said:


> Emceemon said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15033057
> 
> All I have right now. From Det Briscoe
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Looks like a brushed ceramic bezel insert, like the new 62mas. Same sort of sapphire crystal, with the bevelled edge. No chapter ring, like both the new 62mas and 6105, and same new handset - so smaller size too?
Click to expand...

How can you tell from that photo that it's a brushed ceramic bezel insert, and that a sapphire crystal is fitted?


----------



## konners

Emceemon said:


> I just realized that the hands on the green model seems to be brushed and polished on the black dial.
> 
> Brushed seems a lot nicer to me. I hope they will be the same on both models, or it is going to kill me... lol
> 
> View attachment 15033047
> 
> View attachment 15033049
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Where are these photos from?


----------



## konners

konners said:


> Emceemon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that the hands on the green model seems to be brushed and polished on the black dial.
> 
> Brushed seems a lot nicer to me. I hope they will be the same on both models, or it is going to kill me... lol
> 
> View attachment 15033047
> 
> View attachment 15033049
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Where are these photos from?
Click to expand...

Scrap that - I see now:

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/seiko-spb151-and-spb153-captain-willard-prospex-introducing


----------



## Joll71

konners said:


> How can you tell from that photo that it's a brushed ceramic bezel insert, and that a sapphire crystal is fitted?


Comparing the images and videos of the SPB149 and SPB151; and seeing as Seiko is putting ceramic and sapphire on the new Prospex models I figured that was a safe assumption, no?

Look at the sapphire on this








Look at the bezel on this


----------



## konners

Emceemon said:


> Jason Bourne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess nobody saved the images?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15033057
> 
> All I have right now. From Det Briscoe
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk
Click to expand...




Joll71 said:


> konners said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you tell from that photo that it's a brushed ceramic bezel insert, and that a sapphire crystal is fitted?
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing the images and videos of the SPB149 and SPB151; and seeing as Seiko is putting ceramic and sapphire on the new Prospex models I figured that was a safe assumption, no?
> 
> Look at the sapphire on this
> View attachment 15034297
> 
> 
> Look at the bezel on this
> View attachment 15034301
Click to expand...

Sorry, I thought you were referring to this supposed new "MM200", as I thought that's what the pic posted purports to be of, and what you quoted in your post.

With you on your assumption being about the 149 and the 151 though!


----------



## Galaga

ahonobaka said:


> https://www.thewatchobserver.fr/act...1-spb153-vous-allez-craquer-2046#.XpYTDohKjIU
> 
> Green Willard gets my vote, screw the 62MAS (#fightingwords)


I must admit that shade of green is enticing.


----------



## timetellinnoob

have there been shots of these watches without a dummy movement inside? any live, ticking pics?


----------



## jacobsen1

v1triol said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


ha ha, the truth hurts...


----------



## Joll71

konners said:


> Sorry, I thought you were referring to this supposed new "MM200", as I thought that's what the pic posted purports to be of, and what you quoted in your post.
> 
> With you on your assumption being about the 149 and the 151 though!


Sorry, I should have been clearer with my wording. I am indeed comparing the pictures of the SPB149 and SPB151 with this 'new mm200' - look at the two pics I posted above alongside the blurry leaked pic of the new mm200 and you'll see that it's pretty safe to assume it has the same bezel material and sapphire glass. We could also assume that it will be positioned in the line-up alongside them, and so have the same specs. We could even hope that as it has the same new handset, and no chapter ring, that it will be smaller than the current mm200s. After all, Seiko is going small this year...


----------



## taurnilf

Emceemon said:


> View attachment 15033057
> 
> All I have right now. From Det Briscoe
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Might be the 40mm Sumo I've been hoping for for years.


----------



## Joll71

taurnilf said:


> Might be the 40mm Sumo I've been hoping for for years.


That's no sumo.

I think it is the cheaper version of the SLA039. The Seiko reissues have a logic to them - the high end model has a cheaper counterpart.

SLA017 - SPB051
SLA025 - SPB077

2020's smaller counterparts
SLA033 - SPB151
SLA037 - SPB149
SLA039 - new leaked mm200


----------



## Joll71

I'd already noticed that the new models had been disappearing from the Seiko regional sites (Seiko Aus, NZ and Jp had them up) and from some ADs, and now I see this notice on the Seiko UK site. Expect delays.

*2020.4.14
Important
Important notice regarding the timing of new product launches.
Thank you very much for your continued patronage of our products.
Due to the influence of the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19), the timing of new product releases may change from what we have already announced.
We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause and thank you for your kind understanding.

Seiko Watch Corporation*


----------



## taurnilf

Joll71 said:


> That's no sumo.
> 
> I think it is the cheaper version of the SLA039. The Seiko reissues have a logic to them - the high end model has a cheaper counterpart.
> 
> SLA017 - SPB051
> SLA025 - SPB077
> 
> 2020's smaller counterparts
> SLA033 - SPB151
> SLA037 - SPB149
> SLA039 - new leaked mm200


Before the SLA039, there was the Sumo. Dressy dive watch without crown guards and crown at 3:45. Since it's too big, I wished for a 40mm version. Then the MM200 came but still too big. So if this new model is 40mm then "wish" come true for me. Although, I prefer the SPB14x now.


----------



## huangcjz

There is also apparently going to be a new Shogun - I know some people were wanting one. 6R35, 2 models - one with a black dial and a green bezel insert on a stainless steel bracelet, the other with a white dial, grey bezel insert (so possibly metal like the new MM200's?), on a black "rubber" (probably actually silicone, like with the rest of Seiko's new divers' watches recently) strap. The SPB151 and SPB153 are now official, as are just 2 of the new PRESAGEs, the Riki Watanabe design-inspired power reserve ones - the white-dialled SPB161: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/spb161j1

and the dark blue dial SPB163: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/spb163j1

They are on the global Seiko web-site, but not on the Seiko Japan web-site. No sign of the rest of the new PRESAGEs yet, though.

The Japanese web-site also has a notice that GALANTE is being discontinued from September 30, 2020. I can't see that they were ever very popular, and it makes sense for Seiko to concentrate more wood behind fewer arrows with the coming economic difficulties:

https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/news/galante_20200408

https://translate.google.co.uk/tran....seikowatches.com/jp-ja/news/galante_20200408


----------



## krayzie

Joll71 said:


> I'd already noticed that the new models had been disappearing from the Seiko regional sites (Seiko Aus, NZ and Jp had them up) and from some ADs, and now I see this notice on the Seiko UK site. Expect delays.
> 
> *2020.4.14
> Important
> Important notice regarding the timing of new product launches.
> Thank you very much for your continued patronage of our products.
> Due to the influence of the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19), the timing of new product releases may change from what we have already announced.
> We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause and thank you for your kind understanding.
> 
> Seiko Watch Corporation*


This year is pretty much a write off. If nothing blows up then next year will be the real 2020.


----------



## devmartin

Stolen from Instagram









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71

^^^

Now those look very fine. Thanks for posting pal.


----------



## boatswain

Oh wow. 

If those are in the 40mm range as the shared handset indicates that’s a tough call for me between that and the SPB14- series.


----------



## nupicasso

devmartin said:


> Stolen from Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


They're FINALLY doing away with the rehaut chapter ring and placing the markers on the dial!! Saving themselves the embarrassment of misalignment!! Yay!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners

devmartin said:


> Stolen from Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Lots of exciting things to look forward to in the coming months, including the above. Thanks for sharing. Get your saved copies of the picture folks, before it gets removed!


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

boatswain said:


> Oh wow.
> 
> If those are in the 40mm range *as the shared handset indicates* that's a tough call for me between that and the SPB14- series.


I'd love for these to be 40mm. You do make an intriguing observation regarding the shared handset potentially indicating the watch being smaller. Though I still have my doubts as to whether this is actually a smaller rendition. The new 62MAS-reinterpretations has a slightly different case design with different side-bevel and considerably smaller dial-bezel ratio. However from eyeballing these early pictures, the case on this new MM200/6159-reinterpretation still looks very similar to the existing MM200/6159-reinterpretations. Although I guess we'd need to see more angles to clear that up.


----------



## konners

boatswain said:


> Oh wow.
> 
> If those are in the 40mm range as the shared handset indicates that's a tough call for me between that and the SPB14- series.


Positioning of the date window seems to me to suggest a smaller size too. You're not the only one with tough decisions to make!


----------



## konners

huangcjz said:


> There is also apparently going to be a new Shogun - I know some people were wanting one. 6R35, 2 models - one with a black dial and a green bezel insert on a stainless steel bracelet, the other with a white dial, grey bezel insert (so possibly metal like the new MM200's?), on a black "rubber" (probably actually silicone, like with the rest of Seiko's new divers' watches recently) strap. The SPB151 and SPB153 are now official, as are just 2 of the new PRESAGEs, the Riki Watanabe design-inspired power reserve ones - the white-dialled SPB161: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/spb161j1
> 
> and the dark blue dial SPB163: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/spb163j1
> 
> They are on the global Seiko web-site, but not on the Seiko Japan web-site. No sign of the rest of the new PRESAGEs yet, though.
> 
> The Japanese web-site also has a notice that GALANTE is being discontinued from September 30, 2020. I can't see that they were ever very popular, and it makes sense for Seiko to concentrate more wood behind fewer arrows with the coming economic difficulties:
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/news/galante_20200408
> 
> https://translate.google.co.uk/tran....seikowatches.com/jp-ja/news/galante_20200408


Looking forward to seeing a new Shogun, especially a white dialed version.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

On the one hand, I really wish you guys get your 40mm. Srsly. OTOH, the devil in me is gonna chuckle if they're 46mm


----------



## v1triol

huangcjz said:


> There is also apparently going to be a new Shogun - I know some people were wanting one. 6R35, 2 models - one with a black dial and a green bezel insert on a stainless steel bracelet, the other with a white dial, grey bezel insert (so possibly metal like the new MM200's?), on a black "rubber" (probably actually silicone, like with the rest of Seiko's new divers' watches recently) strap. The


Mate, are you sure new Shogun is in steel, no longer titanium?


----------



## v1triol

devmartin said:


> Stolen from Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing. This is 3rd great release from Seiko this year.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

^ Agree, I love the steel bezel.


----------



## jpisare

OMG that SPB187. Wow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4

I want all of the new divers (new 62mas, 6105 and 6159). Unfortunately I have to choose one...

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

devmartin said:


> Stolen from Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


if this is 40mm I might finally buy a modern Seiko again (or modern watch in general) I hope the "automatic" text isn't going to be gold, hard to tell from the pictures.


----------



## TheJubs

devmartin said:


> Stolen from Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Noticed there's a diamond and an asterisk next to the steel bezel version. Limited edition, perhaps? Special edition?


----------



## Hippopotamodon

The new SPB187 looks like it has the same case as the current mm200s. You can clearly see it by looking at 3 o'clock near the date window and its distance to the case edge. I would very much like it to be smaller but this does not seem to be the case.
I like it very much though, it is better looking than the current model.


----------



## boatswain

Hippopotamodon said:


> The new SPB187 looks like it has the same case as the current mm200s. You can clearly see it by looking at 3 o'clock near the date window and its distance to the case edge. I would very much like it to be smaller but this does not seem to be the case.
> I like it very much though, it is better looking than the current model.


While I would be excited if it was smaller, it also does make a lot of sense for Seiko to keep using the existing case which is really great in its own right.


----------



## Emceemon

Seikogi said:


> if this is 40mm I might finally buy a modern Seiko again (or modern watch in general) I hope the "automatic" text isn't going to be gold, hard to tell from the pictures.


Have you tried the MM200? It wears a lot smaller than expected. A 40mm version of this piece would have a very small dial...

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare

Yeah current MM200s are fantastic and I happen to love the size. The case is super comfortable too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iLikeCoffee

boatswain said:


> Oh wow.
> 
> If those are in the 40mm range as the shared handset indicates that's a tough call for me between that and the SPB14- series.


If we assume a 20mm lug width, then a quick calculation would put it at around 41mm, based on the proportions in the picture.


----------



## timetellinnoob

those seem pretty nice, cept the protruding endlink =\, increasing the L2L

wouldn't be a deal breaker, but definitely less preferred.


----------



## Dopamina

iLikeCoffee said:


> If we assume a 20mm lug width, then a quick calculation would put it at around 41mm, based on the proportions in the picture.


Yep. I had decided to get the black version of the current mm200 model over the new 62 mas reinterpretation after selling my spb 053, but this spb 187 release ruined it to me.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## KogKiller

It should under 42mm diameter for me, or it's a NO GO.


----------



## Knoc

Emceemon said:


> Have you tried the MM200? It wears a lot smaller than expected. A 40mm version of this piece would have a very small dial...
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Im in the same boat - want at 40mm- and highly considering the mm200 as well


----------



## debicks

devmartin said:


> Stolen from Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Love all the changes here: the bezel, lume pip and triangle, the markers at 6 and 9, the hands (especially hour hand). Don't care about size because I like bigger dive watches, plus the MM200 wears much smaller than its size would suggest. The only thing I don't love is the cutout date window. I wish they kept the frame. This one looks a bit unrefined.
I also really like the steel bezel version. I wish more brands would do that. Only other ones I can think of are Tudor (Black Bay), Tag Heuer (Aquaracer), and Alpina (Alpiner 4).


----------



## konners

iLikeCoffee said:


> boatswain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow.
> 
> If those are in the 40mm range as the shared handset indicates that's a tough call for me between that and the SPB14- series.
> 
> 
> 
> If we assume a 20mm lug width, then a quick calculation would put it at around 41mm, based on the proportions in the picture.
Click to expand...

I also got around 40mm having roughly measured the lug width with my calipers and assuming it 20mm on the actual watch.


----------



## clyde_frog

konners said:


> I also got around 40mm having roughly measured the lug width with my calipers and assuming it 20mm on the actual watch.


You guys are funny. Measure this one with a 20mm lug width at the same angle the same way and you'll also get around 40mm. o|









Lesson: Don't try to measure watches from pictures.


----------



## BigAls87Z28

I really really love the look of the new MM200. I didn't realize it until someone said it, but with the chapter ring gone, it looks better!


----------



## jjmc87

Apologies if I missed it but is there any ETA for the new MM200 models? Was about to snag the SBDC061 but looks like I must wait


----------



## Galaga

jjmc87 said:


> Apologies if I missed it but is there any ETA for the new MM200 models? Was about to snag the SBDC061 but looks like I must wait


They don't use ETA only in-house.


----------



## CFK-OB

jjmc87 said:


> Apologies if I missed it but is there any ETA for the new MM200 models? Was about to snag the SBDC061 but looks like I must wait


I'd be very surprised if there's an ETA for the new MM200 models. Much more likely that they'll stick to a Seiko movement!

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

Galaga said:


> They don't use ETA only in-house.


Damn it! Too slow...

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

I guess he meant ETA - Estimated Time of Arrival.

@jjmc87, no we don't know ETA, see the latest note from Seiko.
https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/news/2020_0414


----------



## Galaga

v1triol said:


> I guess he meant ETA - Estimated Time of Arrival.
> 
> @jjmc87, no we don't know ETA, see the latest note from Seiko.
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/news/2020_0414


No


----------



## v1triol

Galaga said:


> No


Lol, in past I have turned off the emoticons, but once turned them on - your first&last posts make sense.


----------



## jjmc87

Lol I should have known better



v1triol said:


> I guess he meant ETA - Estimated Time of Arrival.
> 
> @jjmc87, no we don't know ETA, see the latest note from Seiko.


Thanks I figured, fortunately I have an SBGV245 en route to tide me over


----------



## konners

clyde_frog said:


> konners said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also got around 40mm having roughly measured the lug width with my calipers and assuming it 20mm on the actual watch.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are funny. Measure this one with a 20mm lug width at the same angle the same way and you'll also get around 40mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15037101
> 
> 
> Lesson: Don't try to measure watches from pictures.
Click to expand...

Point taken. But by the same token, there's little point in discussing anything relating to new releases until firm specs are made available.


----------



## jpisare

Also just noticed the black surround on the date window. Looking at my 061 on-wrist and it has a white surround. Little more stealthy on the supposed new model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debicks

Galaga said:


> No


Oh this is a good one! I love emoji sentences. Replace the "No" with an emoji and you're set.


----------



## Galaga

You’d think the new shogun would be titanium. Either way a ‘Kermit’ version would be basically Seiko’s version of the 50th anniversary Kermit Submariner.


----------



## 59yukon01

It's a shame these new ones still have a 6r movement. Kinda like putting a 2 cycle engine in a Porsche. Looks good on the outside, but.......


----------



## Galaga

59yukon01 said:


> It's a shame these new ones still have a 6r movement. Kinda like putting a 2 cycle engine in a Porsche. Looks good on the outside, but.......


Or a Mustang with the 4 cylinder turbo engine.


----------



## Cobia

jjmc87 said:


> Apologies if I missed it but is there any ETA for the new MM200 models? Was about to snag the SBDC061 but looks like I must wait


Wrong forum brother, this is the Seiko forum.

Seiko dont use cheesy Swiss ETAs, they use in house powerful and sleek Japanese movements made for kings and gods.


----------



## 5959HH

59yukon01 said:


> It's a shame these new ones still have a 6r movement. Kinda like putting a 2 cycle engine in a Porsche. Looks good on the outside, but.......


^^^^^^ Exactly.


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> Wrong forum brother, this is the Seiko forum.
> 
> Seiko dont use cheesy Swiss ETAs, they use in house powerful and sleek Japanese movements made for kings and gods.


And have the accuracy of a sundial.


----------



## K4neX

Cobia said:


> Wrong forum brother, this is the Seiko forum.
> 
> Seiko dont use cheesy Swiss ETAs, they use in house powerful and sleek Japanese movements made for kings and gods.


He was referring to release date.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare

5959HH said:


> ^^^^^^ Exactly.


What in your opinion(s) would be a better option as far as movements go? Asking honestly because I have 5 watches with 6r movements and really can't complain; haven't experienced any issues to note.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

K4neX said:


> He was referring to release date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Pretty sure it was tongue in cheek..:


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

I'm stunned that people would be interested in dropping $1000+ on a 6r35 movement watch when we still don't really know if it offers anything over the 6r15 beyond an expanded power reserve.


----------



## mi6_

Keep_Scrolling said:


> I'm stunned that people would be interested in dropping $1000+ on a 6r35 movement watch when we still don't really know if it offers anything over the 6r15 beyond an expanded power reserve.


It doesn't. It has the exact same accuracy specification (-15 / +25 SPD) as the 6R15. Only change is the upgraded power reserve going from 50 hrs to 70 hrs.

I agree an MSRP of over $1,000 USD for a 6R35 Seiko Diver is crazy. I was really excited about the new watches, but I don't think I'm going to spend the money on one. Too rich for my blood. I've said it before, but Seiko was a value brand in my eyes in the past. It's not a value brand anymore for what they're charging. I'll get Citizens and Orient watches from now on that still offer good value for the money.


----------



## Galaga

jpisare said:


> What in your opinion(s) would be a better option as far as movements go? Asking honestly because I have 5 watches with 6r movements and really can't complain; haven't experienced any issues to note.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


8L35 if you are paying $1k plus, although you will pay more. 4R for a beater. 6R in my experience is garbage.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> And have the accuracy of a sundial.


LOL! bingo!


----------



## Cobia

jpisare said:


> What in your opinion(s) would be a better option as far as movements go? Asking honestly because I have 5 watches with 6r movements and really can't complain; haven't experienced any issues to note.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im with you, i think they get a bad wrap.


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> Im with you, i think they get a bad wrap.


Not when they stop working, brother.


----------



## Galaga

I’ve done some research on the topic. People assume that the 4R is the movement that evolved from the 7s movements with hacking and handwinding. This is not the case. The 6R is, which is why it’s prone to poor positional variance like a 7s. 

The 4R from what I’ve read is a newer movement and not a descendent of the 7s. 

Can some here please verify this info? I read it from a Seiko enthusiast when I first joined WUS.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

Galaga said:


> I've done some research on the topic. People assume that the 4R is the movement that evolved from the 7s movements with hacking and handwinding. This is not the case. The 6R is, which is why it's prone to poor positional variance like a 7s.
> 
> The 4R from what I've read is a newer movement and not a descendent of the 7s.
> 
> Can some here please verify this info? I read it from a Seiko enthusiast when I first joined WUS.


You're correct in regards to the 6R being introduced as an evolution to the 7S years before the 4R came to market.

However, despite the 4R being released after the 6R, the 4R is ABSOLUTELY still a direct descendant of the 7S. AFAIK the 4R35 is effectively a 6R15 with its Spron 510 mainspring replaced with a traditional 7S26 mainspring.


----------



## Tempus Populi

Galaga said:


> 8L35 if you are paying $1k plus, although you will pay more. 4R for a beater. 6R in my experience is garbage.


What was your experience that makes 6R garbage?

4R has a balance spring while 6R has a mainspring. I've read somewhere that 6R handles the temperature and positional variations better than 4R plus has approximately 20% longer power reserve. Now correct me if I'm wrong but majority of other parts are common to both calibers. So they're not that different are they?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

Wow, a LOT of winning from Seiko this year. 

I hear many people dissatisfied with the 6r15, but my personal experience has been great. 
Of the 4 I’ve had, the worst was 14spd off, and two were below 5spd off. 
Never had an issue. 

But yeah I heard a lot of horror stories.


----------



## Joll71

I've got two 6R15 watches, and they run at +1.5 and +4. 

Seiko is killing it this year. SPB143, SPB151, SPB187 - wow. Smaller, too! 

I wonder if Seiko has realised that if it wants to move its Prospex line upwards it had best reduce its sizes.


----------



## v1triol

This new dial and longer hands do remind me Prospex LX vibe, but prettier.


----------



## yankeexpress

Joll71 said:


> I've got two 6R15 watches, and they run at +1.5 and +4.
> 
> Seiko is killing it this year. SPB143, SPB151, SPB187 - wow. Smaller, too!
> 
> I wonder if Seiko has realised that if it wants to move its Prospex line upwards it had best reduce its sizes.


And prices


----------



## Galaga

Tempus Populi said:


> What was your experience that makes 6R garbage?
> 
> 4R has a balance spring while 6R has a mainspring. I've read somewhere that 6R handles the temperature and positional variations better than 4R plus has approximately 20% longer power reserve. Now correct me if I'm wrong but majority of other parts are common to both calibers. So they're not that different are they?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One completely stopped on my SARB065 Cocktail time and had to be replaced whilst the other one on my SBDC053 was prone to large deviations due to positional variance. Anywhere from minus 20 seconds to plus 15 seconds or so.


----------



## Tempus Populi

Galaga said:


> One completely stopped on my SARB065 Cocktail time and had to be replaced whilst the other one on my SBDC053 was prone to large deviations due to positional variance. Anywhere from minus 20 seconds to plus 15 seconds or so.


Oh, I'm sorry to hear that. That's pretty bad what happened with your SARB065. Who knows, maybe it was a bad QC or just bad luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

Tempus Populi said:


> Oh, I'm sorry to hear that. That's pretty bad what happened with your SARB065. Who knows, maybe it was a bad QC or just bad luck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't be sorry buddy.

I have 5 Seikos to get me by and probably another 2 incoming.


----------



## Joll71

Galaga said:


> One completely stopped on my SARB065 Cocktail time and had to be replaced whilst the other one on my SBDC053 was prone to large deviations due to positional variance. Anywhere from minus 20 seconds to plus 15 seconds or so.


How did the 053 run on the wrist? I tend to wear one watch for weeks or months - it's either on my wrist or bedside table, 12 up: so positional variation is irrelevant to me. I wonder if I would get the same accuracy (2 6R15s, +1.5 and +4) if I wore them a day a week, and the rest of the time they were stopped or on a winder.


----------



## clyde_frog

My 6r15 is more accurate than my 8L35. Not really a good thing and nothing to boast about but it's true. My Transocean is my most accurate automatic.


----------



## Hippopotamodon

Hippopotamodon said:


> The new SPB187 looks like it has the same case as the current mm200s. You can clearly see it by looking at 3 o'clock near the date window and its distance to the case edge. I would very much like it to be smaller but this does not seem to be the case.
> I like it very much though, it is better looking than the current model.


You can better see what I am talking about in the following pic I made. I use the centre of the watch and the date as references because these points are standard for the 6Rs that both watches use. You can see that the dials are more or less the same, and that the space left by the missing chapter ring is occupied by a wider bezel insert. The outer edges of the case are the same, so I think that the new SPB187 will use the current MM200 case.









I really hope I am wrong here and we will get a smaller case from Seiko but all facts thus far show the opposite.


----------



## nupicasso

Galaga said:


> One completely stopped on my SARB065 Cocktail time and had to be replaced whilst the other one on my SBDC053 was prone to large deviations due to positional variance. Anywhere from minus 20 seconds to plus 15 seconds or so.


I've had 10 or so 6r15 loaded watches. Only 2 have been any good. The rest had horrible positional variance and poor amplitude and erratic timekeeping.

I love Seiko designs but they need the 8l series of movement in more watches. Anything less is crap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

clyde_frog said:


> My 6r15 is more accurate than my 8L35. Not really a good thing and nothing to boast about but it's true. My Transocean is my most accurate automatic.


My current Marinemaster with the 8L35 is in Japan being regulated as it was running plus 20 sec.


----------



## clyde_frog

Galaga said:


> My current Marinemaster with the 8L35 is in Japan being regulated as it was running plus 20 sec.


What happened to it? Did it just start running fast suddenly or gradually?


----------



## Galaga

clyde_frog said:


> What happened to it? Did it just start running fast suddenly or gradually?


Always ran too fast and only 2 years old. Thankfully I have a 5 year warranty.


----------



## messyGarage

Hippopotamodon said:


> You can better see what I am talking about in the following pic I made. I use the centre of the watch and the date as references because these points are standard for the 6Rs that both watches use. You can see that the dials are more or less the same, and that the space left by the missing chapter ring is occupied by a wider bezel insert. The outer edges of the case are the same, so I think that the new SPB187 will use the current MM200 case.
> 
> View attachment 15038369
> 
> 
> I really hope I am wrong here and we will get a smaller case from Seiko but all facts thus far show the opposite.


Thank you for the picture, it really helps visualizing the differences
Taking a look and trying to guess, to me seems that the bezel insert has roughly the same width (the silver fillet on the current one make the insert appear smaller), the crystal however has a pronounced bevel. If flat, will have an SKX vibe, if double dome will have a tuna/MM vibe and win the jackpot.
All in in all, it will be a good refresh of an already compelling model


----------



## BigAls87Z28

nupicasso said:


> I've had 10 or so 6r15 loaded watches. Only 2 have been any good. The rest had horrible positional variance and poor amplitude and erratic timekeeping.
> 
> I love Seiko designs but they need the 8l series of movement in more watches. Anything less is crap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I have watched Spencer Klein's video on his teardown of a the PADI variant of the 62MAS a dozen times and he talks about lubrication being the cause of a lot of variance. He cleaned and re-lubricated the movement and it was running a million times better. He said he's seen the issue with B and C series 6R15s. Everything for the last year or so have been D movements and I haven't heard much from them. My MM200 is pretty good. Maybe 30 seconds fast by the end of the week?


----------



## BigAls87Z28

nupicasso said:


> I've had 10 or so 6r15 loaded watches. Only 2 have been any good. The rest had horrible positional variance and poor amplitude and erratic timekeeping.
> 
> I love Seiko designs but they need the 8l series of movement in more watches. Anything less is crap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I have watched Spencer Klein's video on his teardown of a the PADI variant of the 62MAS a dozen times and he talks about lubrication being the cause of a lot of variance. He cleaned and re-lubricated the movement and it was running a million times better. He said he's seen the issue with B and C series 6R15s. Everything for the last year or so have been D movements and I haven't heard much from them. My MM200 is pretty good. Maybe 30 seconds fast by the end of the week?


----------



## lxnastynotch93

nupicasso said:


> I've had 10 or so 6r15 loaded watches. Only 2 have been any good. The rest had horrible positional variance and poor amplitude and erratic timekeeping.
> 
> I love Seiko designs but they need the 8l series of movement in more watches. Anything less is crap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And I've had the complete opposite. Every 6R15 I've owned (about 15 of them) have been within -2s/day to +8 s/day no matter if they were on wrist, winder, or watch box. Most examples were -0 to +6 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

Galaga said:


> 8L35 if you are paying $1k plus, although you will pay more. 4R for a beater. 6R in my experience is garbage.


My personal experience is my three latest watches with 8L35 movements have been very accurate with only minimal positional variance. Although the 8L35 is said to be unregulated, it appears Seiko might actually have regulated at +6 seconds per day without saying so?

My limited experience with three watches with the 6R15 is they all ran fast (+15 to +20 seconds per day) with what I consider excessive positional variance. However I wouldn't exactly say 6R is garbage though. Just not very accurate, although within Seiko's parameters, which by their definition is not very accurate for my tastes.

In any case, for any Seiko other than an inexpensive beater, 8L35 seems to be my gold standard.


----------



## clyde_frog

Although it seems like they're not really being that innovative with their divers recently, I do like these recent ones (and I think the new 6105 remake has been done well even though I'm not a fan of that watch. Hopefully for the people going for them they will be priced around the same as the 6r15 divers at ~$1000, no reason for them to be more. If I didn't now have an MM300 which has thankfully just killed my desire for any more watches as I hoped it would, I'd definitely be going for that SPB187, that is nicely done and so much better than the "MM200".


----------



## yankeexpress

So we are now accepting that it is ok to spend $1k on a 6Rxx?

Nope, not here, no how, no way.



So glad to have snagged an SLA017 while the snagging was good.


----------



## 5959HH

clyde_frog said:


> My 6r15 is more accurate than my 8L35. Not really a good thing and nothing to boast about but it's true. My Transocean is my most accurate automatic.


Has to be luck of the draw. Interesting how each of us sees different parts of the elephant based on our experience with very limited samples. Makes it difficult to make accurate generalizations with inadequate numbers of watches to evaluate.


----------



## mi6_

It’s luck of the draw as to what you get for accuracy on a Seiko movement. Some 4R movements will be more accurate than 6R and of course the opposite will be true for others. I think Seiko just checks to see if the movement is within spec and doesn’t do any significant adjustment beyond that. The 6R is going to “technically” be more accurate than the 4R movements, at least according to Seiko (6R15: -15/+25 SPD, 4R35/46: -25/+45 SPD). You can’t make an scientific judgments based on small samples of 5-6 movements. Unless you have 1,000+ to compare, you’re going to find lots of people both happy and unhappy with either the 4R or 6R movements. I bought 3 4R Seiko’s in a row that all ran slow. It’s just luck of the draw, not that they’re bad.

If your Seiko movement is inaccurate, they can usually be regulated very easily by positional variance. If they’re running very slow, put them dial down overnight and they usually gain time (or at least speed up). If it runs fast, prop it upwards so the dial is facing forward overnight and it will slow down. I have an Orient that runs +17 SPD and I can keep it within 15 seconds of the actual time for over a week by just using the aforementioned method. Accuracy isn’ a big deal on a mechanical watch as it’s so easy to self regulate. Go buy a quartz if it bugs you as a $20 quartz will destroy a COSC automatic of any price in terms of daily accuracy.

Back to the New/Upcoming Seiko watch discussion.....


----------



## 5959HH

Galaga said:


> My current Marinemaster with the 8L35 is in Japan being regulated as it was running plus 20 sec.


Be interesting to see what your turnaround time is. My SPB087 runs at least plus 20 seconds per day when worn but slows down significantly when placed on its side with crown in the down position, similar to the SARB033 I used to own.


----------



## Genuishevitz

It is pretty crazy how accurate most 4r movements are given the price you can get them at. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pisar

Degr8n8 said:


> Thank you for uploading this. If you look at 1:59 and 3:18 in the video, you can see scratches in the cases of the watches to the right of the crown. I managed to find on the Seiko website for the SLA037 that it has a "super hard coating". This is a total let down as why use a coating over a "new steel" that is marketed as being harder and more corrosion resistant than regular stainless steel? The diashield coating on the case acts like a clear/invisible paint that would also protect from corrosion and damage yet is inferior to uncoated steel as it offers the disadvantage of being easily scratched and unable to be touched up. I don't get why Seiko would invest into the research and development for creating and implementing a new type of steel only to coat it with diashsield. Seems funny. I really want the SLA037 and was wondering if someone has an opinion to sway me either way? Thanks.


Thx for this!
I'm also considering SLA037 so i'm glad I found "brother" so stay in touch please


----------



## 5959HH

yankeexpress said:


> So we are now accepting that it is ok to spend $1k on a 6Rxx?
> 
> Nope, not here, no how, no way.
> 
> 
> 
> So glad to have snagged an SLA017 while the snagging was good.


You did well to have grabbed a SLA017 when you did as they have become increasingly scarce as well as increasingly expensive. No doubt the SLA037 will be a significant upgrade but at a really significant up charge over the original price of the SLA017. Too bad I missed out on buying a SLA017 during its original 2017 run.


----------



## pisar

Wristos said:


> Just tried the SLA037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Thx for posting pictures 

Could you wrie some more info how "fat" is SLA037 especially comparing to SLA017?

Dimensions are:
SLA037 = 14.7mm
SLA017 = 14.1mm

Do you feel extra 6mm it on the wrist? 
I've checked many pictures and from the pictures it looks like extra 6mm is hidden at the botom of the watch case. Am I wrong?

Thx


----------



## butcherjp

0.6mm more, not 6mm, no ?


----------



## krayzie

As thick as a MM300? LMAO!


----------



## nupicasso

mi6_ said:


> It's luck of the draw as to what you get for accuracy on a Seiko movement. Some 4R movements will be more accurate than 6R and of course the opposite will be true for others. I think Seiko just checks to see if the movement is within spec and doesn't do any significant adjustment beyond that. The 6R is going to "technically" be more accurate than the 4R movements, at least according to Seiko (6R15: -15/+25 SPD, 4R35/46: -25/+45 SPD). You can't make an scientific judgments based on small samples of 5-6 movements. Unless you have 1,000+ to compare, you're going to find lots of people both happy and unhappy with either the 4R or 6R movements. I bought 3 4R Seiko's in a row that all ran slow. It's just luck of the draw, not that they're bad.
> 
> If your Seiko movement is inaccurate, they can usually be regulated very easily by positional variance. If they're running very slow, put them dial down overnight and they usually gain time (or at least speed up). If it runs fast, prop it upwards so the dial is facing forward overnight and it will slow down. I have an Orient that runs +17 SPD and I can keep it within 15 seconds of the actual time for over a week by just using the aforementioned method. Accuracy isn' a big deal on a mechanical watch as it's so easy to self regulate. Go buy a quartz if it bugs you as a $20 quartz will destroy a COSC automatic of any price in terms of daily accuracy.
> 
> Back to the New/Upcoming Seiko watch discussion.....


Not looking for quartz accuracy, but any watch above $1000 should have a better accuracy, finer adjustment and regulation that these offer. Nothing wrong with wanting better precision. Heck we can get watches under 1000 with better precision (ETA movements).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huckson

Tickstart said:


> Sorry if this is a "dumb" question, or at least an outdated one - but has there been a silver dial Turtle released? I've seen a rare gray dial version (anthracite or anthrax gray?) and of course the Zimbes but they're matte. I'm talking about a more sunburst silver dial, like the DOXA Searambler.












Sunburst grey.
Turtle Dawn Grey. Limited to 2018 Pieces.
SRPD01


----------



## pisar

butcherjp said:


> 0.6mm more, not 6mm, no ?


hahaha thx for the tip...I was so excited that I calculated wrong :-d


----------



## Seikogi

.


----------



## Wristos

pisar said:


> Thx for posting pictures
> 
> Could you wrie some more info how "fat" is SLA037 especially comparing to SLA017?
> 
> Dimensions are:
> SLA037 = 14.7mm
> SLA017 = 14.1mm
> 
> Do you feel extra 6mm it on the wrist?
> I've checked many pictures and from the pictures it looks like extra 6mm is hidden at the botom of the watch case. Am I wrong?
> 
> Thx


Honestly it didnt feel that thick, nothing out of proportion. I don't have a 017 to compare, but it seems like you are right, the extra 0.6mm seems to be hidden in the bottom of the watch.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Hippopotamodon said:


> You can better see what I am talking about in the following pic I made. I use the centre of the watch and the date as references because these points are standard for the 6Rs that both watches use. You can see that the dials are more or less the same, and that the space left by the missing chapter ring is occupied by a wider bezel insert. The outer edges of the case are the same, so I think that the new SPB187 will use the current MM200 case.
> 
> View attachment 15038369
> 
> 
> I really hope I am wrong here and we will get a smaller case from Seiko but all facts thus far show the opposite.


Nice work.

That sure does make it look like the regular mm200 case. Which sure does make a lot of sense.

I could imagine seiko being content with the Other new 40mm models filling that void and leaving the mm200 as is.

It would help my decision making if it was bigger


----------



## zuiko

SPB153









Hmm. I love my SLA033 and feel ambivalent about this one really.

It's not as much of a modern re-interpretation as past years especially given the 033 is a pretty basic watch as far as finish etc goes for its price ($7k AUD).

Leaves a bad feeling imo to those who got the 033.

I haven't bought a watch in a fair while and this has kind of turned me off Seiko.


----------



## zuiko

SPB153 and SPB151

$1100 and $1300 USD respectively

They could have at least put a metal band in with the SLA033 for its price.......

A true F U to 033 buyers.


----------



## Godfather111

^ Do these have ceramic bezels? I figure since they could put ceramic bezel inserts on the "King Turtle," they could do so with the SPB 153 and 151 with the higher price points.

In any case, I will definitely be buying the SPB151.


----------



## Galaga

zuiko said:


> View attachment 15040453
> 
> 
> SPB153 and SPB151
> 
> $1100 and $1300 USD respectively
> 
> They could have at least put a metal band in with the SLA033 for its price.......
> 
> A true F U to 033 buyers.


This watch was never originally designed to wear with a bracelet. Neither was the turtle.


----------



## Joll71

boatswain said:


> Nice work.
> 
> That sure does make it look like the regular mm200 case. Which sure does make a lot of sense.
> 
> I could imagine seiko being content with the Other new 40mm models filling that void and leaving the mm200 as is.
> 
> It would help my decision making if it was bigger


My hunch is that the SPB187 is going to be smaller. Seiko have got a 55th anniversary to celebrate, and for this they are releasing their high-end reissues: the SLA037 and the SLA039. Every expensive reissue always has a cheaper counterpart, as we've seen with the SLA017/SPB051 and SLA025/SPB077; this year the SLA037 has the SPB149 and it seems the SLA039 has this SPB187. Seiko hasn't dropped a new handset into the 051 case as the counterpart to the 037, it has designed an entirely new, and smaller, watch. It would be odd if the SLA039 counterpart, the SPB187, wasn't a similarly new and smaller design but simply a repurposed 077 case; particularly as the SLA033 counterpart, the 151, is being released this year in a smaller case as well. Seiko is going small this year.

But this is conjecture. While I would be very surprised if the SLA037 got a new design, and the SLA039 got an SPB077 knock-off, because it goes against Seiko's release strategy, sometimes you can't apply a company's own logic to its decisions. They're just people, and they get it wrong sometimes.

So I tried to replicate the leaked photo of the SPB187 with my 077.









It doesn't work. The problem is trying to line up the top edge of the bezel with the black line of the gap at the end of the top endlink. With me? Try it. You will see barely any of the top lugs. Whereas you can clearly see more lug in the leaked photo, including some of the angled slope of the top edge.









Then I found a stock pic of the 077 from a similar angle. Compare them, and bear in mind that the stock is not lined up at the top. The 187 is clearly a different case. Its lugs are narrower, and shorter. Look at the picture of my 077. Its bottom lugs are broader, and the polished slope is steeper and less pronounced than those on the leaked pic. The only way you can see any of the top lugs in the leaked photo is if the case is shorter, and flatter. My gut feeling is 42.5ish wide, 48ish lug to lug.









And you've got to hope the case is smaller, because with the redesigned bezel it would wear BIG in a 44 case. The 077 wears so small because the polished steel of the bezel curves up onto the surface of the sloping bezel insert, which is also reflective. The new design has a much straighter edge to the bezel, which is why the insert looks wider, and a flat matt bezel insert.

Anyway, that's my analysis of this single blurry leaked photo, and no doubt someone will be along soon to prove me wrong!


----------



## taurnilf

If the new model doesn't have a chapter ring, it should be smaller. If it is, it might steal some of the 14x's thunder. I'm now thinking which weighs more, non-squared lugs or crown at 3.


----------



## taurnilf

The 77 wears smaller than the 51 because the bezel is smaller than the case. The same can be said with the 007. If this is true with the new MM200 models, they will wear smaller than the 14x's.


----------



## Joll71

taurnilf said:


> If the new model doesn't have a chapter ring, it should be smaller. If it is, it might steal some of the 14x's thunder. I'm now thinking which weighs more, non-squared lugs or crown at 3.


It doesn't have a chapter ring. Just like the 149 and 151. Same handset too.


----------



## Tickstart

The differences between the SLA033 and the SPB151 are quite big, there's no doubt the 033 is the most superior and true in every sense.
The size, the proportions (they moved the crown up on the SPB :-( ), the hands etc.

I like the side view of the SPB, mm-mh! Too bad I've spent so much of my allowance on other things lately, I don't think I'll be picking up one of these for a good while, if ever.


----------



## B1ff_77

I have to admire the efforts of those trying to reverse engineer the specs of this watch from a photo of a photo of a grainy magazine image - but I don't think it's gonna work.

am sure the real numbers will be along soon. couldn't we just wait and see ? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71

B1ff_77 said:


> I have to admire the efforts of those trying to reverse engineer the specs of this watch from a photo of a photo of a grainy magazine image - but I don't think it's gonna work.
> 
> am sure the real numbers will be along soon. couldn't we just wait and see ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What, and spoil my fun?


----------



## B1ff_77

Joll71 said:


> What, and spoil my fun?


Haha I suppose if it's keeping you off the streets (or from going slowly insane indoors), then who am I to argue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

I really like the SPB187


----------



## BigAls87Z28

yankeexpress said:


> So we are now accepting that it is ok to spend $1k on a 6Rxx?
> 
> Nope, not here, no how, no way.
> 
> 
> 
> So glad to have snagged an SLA017 while the snagging was good.


There have been $1k 6R watches for some time, no? Transoceans, the SBDC061/063, Titanium SARX, Shogun, etc etc.

Look, $1k is a lot of money, especially when we have been spoiled with great watches like the SKX, Turtle, Sammy, but there is a massive gap between those watches and their more premium offerings, not to mention other brands moving more upmarket and the influx of quality microbrands in that $1-2k market. I think it's time for Seiko to move up as much as they can by offering quality watches that people want to buy.


----------



## NicoD

zuiko said:


> SPB153
> 
> Hmm. I love my SLA033 and feel ambivalent about this one really.
> 
> It's not as much of a modern re-interpretation as past years especially given the 033 is a pretty basic watch as far as finish etc goes for its price ($7k AUD).
> 
> Leaves a bad feeling imo to those who got the 033.
> 
> I haven't bought a watch in a fair while and this has kind of turned me off Seiko.


I don't feel the same as you. I find my SLA033 to be very well finished and precise. At least at the same level than my SLA017. I have no qualms about the price I paid (not MRSP) for both of them.
Comparing it to the 2 Grand Seiko that I have (had), they are below the SBGJ203 (higher price point), but at the same level than the SBGV243 (same price point).

I also like the SPB line. I'm not interested by the 6105 remakes. But the 62MAS one, with the blue dial, is a keeper in my eyes


----------



## backarelli

yankeexpress said:


> So we are now accepting that it is ok to spend $1k on a 6Rxx?
> 
> Nope, not here, no how, no way.
> 
> So glad to have snagged an SLA017 while the snagging was good.


 No need to generalize things ...
It seems that it has to be repeated several times, that the watch is not only caliber, but also other elements such as the case, hands, dial .... etc ....

Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## lxnastynotch93

yankeexpress said:


> So we are now accepting that it is ok to spend $1k on a 6Rxx?
> 
> Nope, not here, no how, no way.
> 
> 
> 
> So glad to have snagged an SLA017 while the snagging was good.


It's always been okay to pay $1,000 for a 6Rxx watch. It's a reliable movement inside a fantastic case, that's robust and well engineered by a brand with a worldwide support and service network. Not sure what's to complain about  But just wait, when Seiko starts putting 6L movements into their mid tier models and the price moves north of $1500, everyone will be crying "Seiko used to be afooooordableeee."

You can't win. If you're not happy with the timekeeping of a 6R there are plenty of watchmakers who can regulate it for less than $100. Problem solved.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipmate

My local GS/Seiko AD showed me yesterday that Seiko is coming out with a new (non-limited edition) version of the Seiko Tuna. It is to replace the SBBN031 model. It will have sapphire crystal instead of Hardlex. It will also no longer have the MarineMaster logo and will have the "X" on the dial. Additionally, the price for the watch was retail $1,450 on rubber strap. It is the 300m version and will still have the quartz movement. The specs didn't show if the bezel was ceramic or not and I couldn't tell from the photo. It is supposed to be released July 2020 per the message my AD received from his distributor, but Seiko has on their website no release dates due to COVIG-19.

I have a very good relationship with my local AD, he sells GS/Seiko, Rolex, Tudor. I've purchased a few Rolex (Sub, EXPI) and Seikos (MM300, SBDC051, Monster, Turtle) from him. I've been eyeing a Tuna for awhile, but he couldn't order new SBBN031 models anymore after March... said they were no longer available, which made me think a new model was coming out. Looks like I will be proven correct.


----------



## Joll71

Shipmate said:


> My local GS/Seiko AD showed me yesterday that Seiko is coming out with a new (non-limited edition) version of the Seiko Tuna. It is to replace the SBBN031 model. It will have sapphire crystal instead of Hardlex. It will also no longer have the MarineMaster logo and will have the "X" on the dial. Additionally, the price for the watch was retail $1,450 on rubber strap. It is the 300m version and will still have the quartz movement. The specs didn't show if the bezel was ceramic or not and I couldn't tell from the photo. It is supposed to be released July 2020 per the message my AD received from his distributor, but Seiko has on their website no release dates due to COVIG-19.
> 
> I have a very good relationship with my local AD, he sells GS/Seiko, Rolex, Tudor. I've purchased a few Rolex (Sub, EXPI) and Seikos (MM300, SBDC051, Monster, Turtle) from him. I've been eyeing a Tuna for awhile, but he couldn't order new SBBN031 models anymore after March... said they were no longer available, which made me think a new model was coming out. Looks like I will be proven correct.


Yeah, it's in the catalogue. Ref S23629J1


----------



## johnMcKlane

yankeexpress said:


> So we are now accepting that it is ok to spend $1k on a 6Rxx?
> 
> Nope, not here, no how, no way.
> 
> 
> 
> So glad to have snagged an SLA017 while the snagging was good.


of course ... but he must FIT my skinny wrist !


----------



## krayzie

zuiko said:


> SPB153 and SPB151
> 
> $1100 and $1300 USD respectively
> 
> They could have at least put a metal band in with the SLA033 for its price.......
> 
> A true F U to 033 buyers.


But the SLA017 metal bracelet quality ain't so great. You want the same crappy Chinese band for the SLA033? If anything Seiko did us a favor by not including it lol!

Even the MM300 bracelet isn't that great either I just wear mine with the rubber. Mine being older has a Made in Japan buckle. My SLA033 only says Japan on the silicone.

Next time buy a Seiko in Japan and not at your local AD if you need to feel good about bargain pricing.


----------



## Joll71

The SPB187 has a navy blue dial


----------



## konners

Joll71 said:


> The SPB187 has a navy blue dial


Oooh, interesting...


----------



## sriracha

Joll71 said:


> The SPB187 has a navy blue dial


How did you find this out?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71

Time and Tide video of the three anniversary reissues


----------



## Joll71

Oops they accidentally showed us a shot of the SBDY061 auto tuna in the 42.7 case. Tasty.


----------



## A Single White Female

lxnastynotch93 said:


> It's always been okay to pay $1,000 for a 6Rxx watch. It's a reliable movement inside a fantastic case, that's robust and well engineered by a brand with a worldwide support and service network. Not sure what's to complain about  But just wait, when Seiko starts putting 6L movements into their mid tier models and the price moves north of $1500, everyone will be crying "Seiko used to be afooooordableeee."
> 
> You can't win. If you're not happy with the timekeeping of a 6R there are plenty of watchmakers who can regulate it for less than $100. Problem solved.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I taught myself to regulate my Seikos using a $100 timegrapher, a caseback wrench, and silicone grease for re-sealing. I have only had to do it a few times.

1. Seiko Samurai, 4R35: out of the box -1 second/day, regulation never required.

2. Seiko Turtle SRP777, 4R36: out of the box -25 seconds/day. 1st regulation -4 seconds/day, 2nd regulation -1 seconds/day. This one had extreme positional variance so I kept track of how much time was lost depending on my wearing habits and then used the timegrapher just as a reference for 1 position.

3. Seiko SARB033, 6R15: out of the box +2 seconds/day, regulation never required.

4. Seiko Baby MM SBDC061, 6R15: out of the box +1 seconds/day, regulation never reguired.

5. Seiko SKX013, 7S26: out of the box +7 seconds/day, once dropped from 3 feet onto hard floor went to -30 seconds/day, after regulation at +5 seconds/day.

6. Seiko SKX007, 7S26 (my friend's watch): out of the box +5 seconds/day, over time drifted to -40 seconds day. Regulated, friend claimed ran great after regulation but never took a precise reading.

7. Seiko SKX007J, 7S26: out of the box +10 seconds/day, never bothered with regulation.

8. Seiko SNK809, 7S26: out of the box -5 seconds/day, never bothered with regulation.

9. Seiko SNK809, 7S29: out of the box -15 seconds/day, never bothered

As you can see based on my own ownership of various Seikos I have gotten extremely accurate 6R movements from the factory. I don't doubt people get some bad ones but mine have been extremely good and positional variance has been always great with the 6R, which is the most important thing. If positional variance is consistent then an inaccurate 6R can be very easily regulated.

The 4R/7S movements I have owned tend to be a little less accurate and have greater positional variance, making regulation harder but perfectly doable if you keep track of how much time you lose/gain in a day based on your personal wearing habits and not the timegrapher. Then when you regulate just use the timegrapher as a reference for one position. For example, with my Turtle is would lose -25/day on my wrist but on the timegrapher in the crystal down position it would say -13. I therefore tried bring it as close to +12 as possible in that position and really scored a win ending with just -1 second/day for my wrist.

The one really crazy watch in my collection has been my Samurai. It is -1 in all positions and has never changed at all in the few years I have owned it. I also used to wear this watch bartending and it was constantly getting banged up on the underside of counters, shelves, etc. This is astounding for the 4R movement, which is supposed to have the same accuracy as the 7S.


----------



## Tanker G1

BigAls87Z28 said:


> There have been $1k 6R watches for some time, no? Transoceans, the SBDC061/063, Titanium SARX, Shogun, etc etc.
> 
> Look, $1k is a lot of money, especially when we have been spoiled with great watches like the SKX, Turtle, Sammy, but there is a massive gap between those watches and their more premium offerings, not to mention other brands moving more upmarket and the influx of quality microbrands in that $1-2k market. I think it's time for Seiko to move up as much as they can by offering quality watches that people want to buy.


I own at least one Seiko from each of the example groups you gave. I love them but I wish they had more accurate movements. I probably would've paid more for each if that were the case. But what the detractors are arguing is that we should already have movement accuracy at this price point and above. Thankfully I'm not an accuracy hound, but that doesn't stop me from agreeing that a $1,000+ Seiko should be more accurate than the often discussed specs.

You say it's time for Seiko to move up as much as they can. We'll for me at least, they've passed that point. I only paid $1k+ for the LE Shogun below. the rest I picked up in the $750-$900 range. There and below is where I'll stay going forward for any Seiko that might run +17 out of the box and be considered within spec. If Seiko wants me to spend more, they'll have to provide a better product, specifically the movement.


----------



## Tanker G1

lxnastynotch93 said:


> It's always been okay to pay $1,000 for a 6Rxx watch. It's a reliable movement inside a fantastic case, that's robust and well engineered by a brand with a worldwide support and service network. Not sure what's to complain about  But just wait, when Seiko starts putting 6L movements into their mid tier models and the price moves north of $1500, everyone will be crying "Seiko used to be afooooordableeee."
> 
> You can't win. If you're not happy with the timekeeping of a 6R there are plenty of watchmakers who can regulate it for less than $100. Problem solved.


Let me play back what you're selling. You want me to pay ~ $1,200 for a new Seiko and then immediately take it to a watchmaker? And you're not sure what there is to complain about? How about the poor accuracy of a $1,200 watch?

What do you mean you can't win? Sure you can - take the Seiko blinders off and honestly evaluate what you're getting for your money.


----------



## clyde_frog

double


----------



## clyde_frog

Tanker G1 said:


> I own at least one Seiko from each of the example groups you gave. I love them but I wish they had more accurate movements. I probably would have paid more for each one if that were the case. But what the detractors are arguing is that we shouldn't have to at this price point. Thankfully I'm not an accuracy hound but that doesn't stop me from believing a $1,000+ Seiko should be more accurate than the often discussed specs.
> 
> You say it's time for Seiko to move up as much as they can. We'll for me at least, they've passed that point. I only paid $1k+ for the LE Shogun below. the rest I picked up in the $750-$900 range. There and below is where I'll stay going forward for any Seiko that might run +17 out of the box and be considered within spec. If Seiko wants me to spend more, they'll have to provide a better product, specifically the movement.
> 
> View attachment 15045315


Transocean is worth the money imo. I have one and I think that's a pretty special one that clearly a lot of thought has gone into and is really well built. For what you get for your money it's also the best value of all the newer 6r15 diver's imo (excluding the original Sumo which I think cost a lot less than the newer models?).


----------



## Jason Bourne

Love the design of the 68 I believe, but waaaay too thick.


----------



## sriracha

Joll71 said:


> Time and Tide video of the three anniversary reissues


The SPB187 is not in that video.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

has anyone actually been late for something by the amount of accuracy their 6r was off by? =)


----------



## B1ff_77

sriracha said:


> The SPB187 is not in that video.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Won't be in any videos yet - it hasn't even been announced so doesn't officially exist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fillerbunny

I thought these didn't exist yet? A Finnish AD (part of a huge private department store in the middle of nowhere) lists the 2020 Alpinists - "temporarily out of stock", of course.

E: Fixed link


----------



## pojo1806

fillerbunny said:


> I thought these didn't exist yet? A Finnish AD (part of a huge private department store in the middle of nowhere) lists the 2020 Alpinists - "temporarily out of stock", of course.
> 
> View attachment 15047245


Damn, I bought the other 2020 Alpinist thinking these were probably delayed until next year lol.


----------



## palletwheel

Tanker G1 said:


> BigAls87Z28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been $1k 6R watches for some time, no? Transoceans, the SBDC061/063, Titanium SARX, Shogun, etc etc.
> 
> Look, $1k is a lot of money, especially when we have been spoiled with great watches like the SKX, Turtle, Sammy, but there is a massive gap between those watches and their more premium offerings, not to mention other brands moving more upmarket and the influx of quality microbrands in that $1-2k market. I think it's time for Seiko to move up as much as they can by offering quality watches that people want to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> I own at least one Seiko from each of the example groups you gave. I love them but I wish they had more accurate movements. I probably would've paid more for each if that were the case. But what the detractors are arguing is that we should already have movement accuracy at this price point and above. Thankfully I'm not an accuracy hound, but that doesn't stop me from agreeing that a $1,000+ Seiko should be more accurate than the often discussed specs.
> 
> You say it's time for Seiko to move up as much as they can. We'll for me at least, they've passed that point. I only paid $1k+ for the LE Shogun below. the rest I picked up in the $750-$900 range. There and below is where I'll stay going forward for any Seiko that might run +17 out of the box and be considered within spec. If Seiko wants me to spend more, they'll have to provide a better product, specifically the movement.
> 
> View attachment 15045315
Click to expand...

Really agree with this. I really like the look of the SPB153 but at 1,100 MSRP USD I think that's kind of stiff.  The 6R15/6R35 are just fine movements for the inexpensive beater watches Seiko used to produce (whose case and dial quality weren't much less than this, worth noting). As pointed out a few times, going "upscale" doesn't mean you charge more for the same beater movement. Seiko at this price point needs to make a more refined offering as far as movements are concerned. I agree, it's not about "buy a quartz if you want accuracy" but I should get the best accuracy a mechanical can offer at that price point, which Swatch can do. Let's be honest, this becomes an expensive beater or expensive fashion watch at this price point. I personally like to be able to use a watch for what it was meant for, that is to tell good time without having to set the time every few days.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Can anyone tell me the model numbers for the 2 next to bottom?Thanks much..


----------



## yankeexpress

BigAls87Z28 said:


> There have been $1k 6R watches for some time, no? Transoceans, the SBDC061/063, Titanium SARX, Shogun, etc etc.


I wouldn't pay $1k for any of those models^^^

There is a WUS member who has been trying to sell his several Transoceans on the sales forum for years, at what he thinks is a fair price.....And there they sit, unsold, as the market has determined they ain't worth north of $1k.

If the movement is low rent, the watch is low rent.


----------



## yankeexpress

E8ArmyDiver said:


> View attachment 15047369
> Can anyone tell me the model numbers for the 2 next to bottom?Thanks much..


----------



## yankeexpress

E8ArmyDiver said:


> View attachment 15047369
> Can anyone tell me the model numbers for the 2 next to bottom?Thanks much..


----------



## clyde_frog

yankeexpress said:


> I wouldn't pay $1k for any of those models^^^
> 
> There is a WUS member who has been trying to sell his several Transoceans on the sales forum for years, at what he thinks is a fair price.....And there they sit, unsold, as the market has determined they ain't worth north of $1k.
> 
> If the movement is low rent, the watch is low rent.


You're talking about King8888 aren't you, the guy trying to sell the chronographs which are obviously not 6R15 movements (8R49) and cost a hell of a lot more than $1000 (would've been about $3k when they came out), so really they have nothing to do with the Transoceans BigAls87Z28 is talking about. Those were a really stupid purchase though and nobody will ever buy them off him, he needs to give up and accept he's wasted a load of money. He's been trying to get rid of them for almost 2 years, bought 3 of them as well! I don't know how Seiko decides a chornograph version of the same watch (with basically a chrono version of a 6r movement) should be 3x as much.


----------



## NicoD

yankeexpress said:


> If the movement is low rent, the watch is low rent.


You made me laugh


----------



## krayzie

palletwheel said:


> the SPB153 but at 1,100 MSRP USD I think that's kind of stiff..


Stiff watches that even working stiffs can't afford.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

krayzie said:


> Stiff watches that even working stiffs can't afford.


Yes, recent events seem to have made Seiko's decision re. pricing look... unfortunate. Am coming to the conclusion that Citizen is the new Seiko?


----------



## quantoid

Doses anyone know or think that the release of the SPB151 will be delayed due to COVID-19? I just saw a notice about possible delays on the Seiko website but I'm not sure if that was there before their promo for the SPB151 and SPB153 came out a few days ago.


----------



## clyde_frog

quantoid said:


> Doses anyone know or think that the release of the SPB151 will be delayed due to COVID-19? I just saw a notice about possible delays on the Seiko website but I'm not sure if that was there before their promo for the SPB151 and SPB153 came out a few days ago.


I think it's most likely. Looking at how poor the selection is at a couple of UK Seiko retailers recently, it seems like it's hard for some places to get stock.

E.g. Watcho.co.uk usually have a really good Prospex selection, and this is what it's been reduced to:

https://www.watcho.co.uk/watches/seiko/seiko-watches-for-men/seiko-prospex.html


----------



## clyde_frog

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Yes, recent events seem to have made Seiko's decision re. pricing look... unfortunate. Am coming to the conclusion that Citizen is the new Seiko?


I think that's been the case for a while when it comes to value for money, but I still think Seiko have the nicer designs.


----------



## nupicasso

NicoD said:


> You made me laugh


Funny, but true. Lol.

Just like with people, what matters most, is what's on the inside. Looks without substance is boring and empty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina

Sometimes I think about suggesting people to get the movement alone. To me, the design I like, good proportions and finishing matter a lot more, disproportionally more, as long the movement is robust and durable. Seiko really mass produce 6rxx and 4rxx. They power a lot of seiko models, all sort of models. What set the price of the watches are the design, materials and finishing. You can get spb models for US$ 600-800, brand new. 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

nupicasso said:


> Funny, but true. Lol.
> 
> Just like with people, what matters most, is what's on the inside. Looks without substance is boring and empty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're not serious, are you?


----------



## Rocat

nupicasso said:


> Funny, but true. Lol.
> 
> Just like with people, what matters most, is what's on the inside. Looks without substance is boring and empty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know about that. It depends on what she looks like. I can put up with a lot of "Boring and Empty" if the looks are there. Conversation ain't all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## matthew P

CFK-OB said:


> Damn it! Too slow...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Delivery timing is everything 

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## jacobsen1

messyGarage said:


> Hippopotamodon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can better see what I am talking about in the following pic I made. I use the centre of the watch and the date as references because these points are standard for the 6Rs that both watches use. You can see that the dials are more or less the same, and that the space left by the missing chapter ring is occupied by a wider bezel insert. The outer edges of the case are the same, so I think that the new SPB187 will use the current MM200 case.
> 
> View attachment 15038369
> 
> 
> I really hope I am wrong here and we will get a smaller case from Seiko but all facts thus far show the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the picture, it really helps visualizing the differences
> Taking a look and trying to guess, to me seems that the bezel insert has roughly the same width (*the silver fillet on the current one make the insert appear smaller*), the crystal however has a pronounced bevel. If flat, will have an SKX vibe, if double dome will have a tuna/MM vibe and win the jackpot.
> All in in all, it will be a good refresh of an already compelling model
Click to expand...

The mm200 bezel has a metal lip on the inside of the bezel insert. Think of it like a moat. At first it looks like the insert has a silver inner edge as part of the color/design but it's part of the bezel itself, not the insert.

As for the SPB187, I'm very tempted to buy a set of those hands for my SBDC063... I don't love the beveled edge of the crystal or the lack of a chapter ring personally, looks too much like they're trying to be a sub.


----------



## B1ff_77

nupicasso said:


> Funny, but true. Lol.
> 
> Just like with people, what matters most, is what's on the inside. Looks without substance is boring and empty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Call me shallow, but there's no way I'm wearing an ugly watch with a 'great personality'!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13

So just started reading posts from the past month and what I realized is that the SPB149J1, the SPB151J1, and the new mm200 all have one thing in common and that's the fact that they don't have chapter rings with minute markers. This is great because we won't be getting misaligned chapter rings

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

B1ff_77 said:


> Call me shallow, but there's no way I'm wearing an ugly watch with a 'great personality'!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same, I'd rather have something that's nice to look at even if it is a bit slow and dull.


----------



## clyde_frog

h_zee13 said:


> So just started reading posts from the past month and what I realized is that the SPB149J1, the SPB151J1, and the new mm200 all have one thing in common and that's the fact that they don't have chapter rings with minute markers. This is great because we won't be getting misaligned chapter rings
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Maybe they've finally given up.


----------



## nupicasso

clyde_frog said:


> You're not serious, are you?


I mean, my comparison was in jest, but I do care about the movement as much as the exterior.

I want a watch I like aesthetically as well as mechanically. I appreciate a well made watch with some effort put in inside as well as out.

I don't think that's a crazy standard to expect.

These movements are bleh in my opinion. These designs are worthy of the 8L35 at this price point (maybe a few hundred more). The 8L35 is comparable to the ETA 2824.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

nupicasso said:


> I mean, my comparison was in jest, but I do care about the movement as much as the exterior.
> 
> I want a watch I like aesthetically as well as mechanically. I appreciate a well made watch with some effort put in inside as well as out.
> 
> I don't think that's a crazy standard to expect.
> 
> These movements are bleh in my opinion. These designs are worthy of the 8L35 at this price point (maybe a few hundred more). The 8L35 is comparable to the ETA 2824.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anything with an 8L35 costs about 2k more than these. This isn't directed at you by the way but I can't believe certain people on here moan about the watches with 6r15s being overpriced at a grand but are happy to pay about 3 grand for an 8L35.


----------



## squincher

clyde_frog said:


> Anything with an 8L35 costs about 2k more than these.


But as is typical of a lot of Seiko buyers, they want them for $700.


----------



## nupicasso

clyde_frog said:


> Anything with an 8L35 costs about 2k more than these. This isn't directed at you by the way but I can't believe certain people on here moan about the watches with 6r15s being overpriced at a grand but are happy to pay about 3 grand for an 8L35.


No offense taken. I find it ridiculous to pay 3000+ for an unadjusted (not to be confused with unregulated) movement.

Too many great options out there. Seiko is silly and slightly arrogant. I love their designs and history, but their laziness is enabled by the Seiko fanboys (which I was in my early collecting). I still appreciate them, and hope they'll come around.

They've slowly making the necessary improvements with GS to justify their drastic price increases as well. The new free sprung balance automatic movement is a huge stride in the right direction.

My opinion of course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

clyde_frog said:


> Anything with an 8L35 costs about 2k more than these. This isn't directed at you by the way but I can't believe certain people on here moan about the watches with 6r15s being overpriced at a grand but are happy to pay about 3 grand for an 8L35.


Agree, im more happy to stay with seikos lower end movts instead of paying double.
All this push for better movts and better timing means that the price is going to take seiko away from being what its always been about.


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> Agree, im more happy to stay with seikos lower end movts instead of paying double.
> All this push for better movts and better timing means that the price is going to take seiko away from being what its always been about.


It used to be that way but not when I saw this. Don't get me wrong I know it's a great watch and discontinued (Still plenty of stock out there). I still have mine but this is just unbelievable.

https://www.shoppinginjapan.net/skx007j1-japan


----------



## walrusmonger

He bought them from a Seiko outlet store when they closed a few years back. I wonder if he'd sell them for what he paid, I think they were around $1000, it was 70% off from memory.



clyde_frog said:


> You're talking about King8888 aren't you, the guy trying to sell the chronographs which are obviously not 6R15 movements (8R49) and cost a hell of a lot more than $1000 (would've been about $3k when they came out), so really they have nothing to do with the Transoceans BigAls87Z28 is talking about. Those were a really stupid purchase though and nobody will ever buy them off him, he needs to give up and accept he's wasted a load of money. He's been trying to get rid of them for almost 2 years, bought 3 of them as well! I don't know how Seiko decides a chornograph version of the same watch (with basically a chrono version of a 6r movement) should be 3x as much.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

If you think about it from a business standpoint it's BRILLIANT!Seiko has seen exactly what Doxa saw,that fanboy's & followers are willing to pay big $ for the name & looks alone & a basic cheap(Doxa Subs now use base ETA2824 for $1900.00)movement makes them more $$$...


----------



## manofrolex

B1ff_77 said:


> Call me shallow, but there's no way I'm wearing an ugly watch with a 'great personality'!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best post on wus in roughly three years


----------



## Tanker G1

Cobia said:


> Agree, im more happy to stay with seikos lower end movts instead of paying double.
> All this push for better movts and better timing means that the price is going to take seiko away from being what its always been about.


Which is value for dollar. Pricing on the new 6R35 watches is starting to make people question it.

Let's say you bought one of the new 2020 6R35 releases (SPB143, SPB151, etc). You wouldn't be disappointed if your $350 Samurai kept better time than your new $1,000+ Seiko?


----------



## tentimestwenty

Cobia said:


> Agree, im more happy to stay with seikos lower end movts instead of paying double.
> All this push for better movts and better timing means that the price is going to take seiko away from being what its always been about.


I've had many seiko 5s that were near COSC spec by total accident. Seiko is just lazy. If they made all their non-GS watches with a 4r36 and regulated them properly they'd have far more loyalty and lower costs. What does that take at the factory? 15 minutes on the time grapher for each watch? To make a seiko 5 that is 1/4 the cost of the premium diver range and is more accurate is total embarrassment. Lazy management in my opinion


----------



## taurnilf

The 6R is +25 to -15. Why do people expect it to be more accurate than that out of the box?


----------



## tentimestwenty

taurnilf said:


> The 6R is +25 to -15. Why do people expect it to be more accurate than that out of the box?


I think the reason, justifiably so, is that you can regulate it in 15 minutes work. The fact Seiko is too lazy to do this is almost a cardinal sin. There's nothing wrong with the designs. It's literally just a matter of put it on the test apparatus and adjust.


----------



## Cobia

Tanker G1 said:


> Which is value for dollar. Pricing on the new 6R35 watches is starting to make people question it.
> 
> Let's say you bought one of the new 2020 6R35 releases (SPB143, SPB151, etc). You wouldn't be disappointed if your $350 Samurai kept better time than your new $1,000+ Seiko?


Ive got samis that keep better time than one of my 6R's, doesnt bother me, i understand how seiko works, its a lottery.
I dont buy watches for their time keeping and i swap watches so often it doesnt matter if my watches are 3 or 15 out.
If i wanted close to perfection i'd stick to quartz SBBN031 tuna.


----------



## taurnilf

tentimestwenty said:


> I think the reason, justifiably so, is that you can regulate it in 15 minutes work. The fact Seiko is too lazy to do this is almost a cardinal sin. There's nothing wrong with the designs. It's literally just a matter of put it on the test apparatus and adjust.


It is not a cardinal sin for a +25 to -15 movement to run +25 to -15.

Re: 15 additional minutes to regulate, assuming Seiko produces 1000000 watches a year, 5 days a week for 8 hours. That's 8 watches per minute. How many watches do you think Seiko will produce if you add 15 more minutes for regulation?


----------



## palletwheel

Cobia said:


> Tanker G1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is value for dollar. Pricing on the new 6R35 watches is starting to make people question it.
> 
> Let's say you bought one of the new 2020 6R35 releases (SPB143, SPB151, etc). You wouldn't be disappointed if your $350 Samurai kept better time than your new $1,000+ Seiko?
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got samis that keep better time than one of my 6R's, doesnt bother me, i understand how seiko works, its a lottery.
> I dont buy watches for their time keeping and i swap watches so often it doesnt matter if my watches are 3 or 15 out.
> If i wanted close to perfection i'd stick to quartz SBBN031 tuna.
Click to expand...

We kind of killed the quartz argument a few posts back. We're looking for solid Swatch competitive mechanical accuracy at this price point.

Not to critique, but you are the picture perfect fashion watch customer. Nothing wrong with that but at 1K USD plus, some of us find that an excessive price for that kind of usage. Some of us only have one or two watches we wear all the time. If we're going to pay up, we'd prefer them to be competitive with other brands that can actually keep better time. I guess people like me go on about it because I like Seiko style. I'd like to put a COSC rated Powermatic 80 into an SPB151. Then for the same money it would not only look great but keep as good time as a GS, which is why Seiko won't do something like this, it would obviate the entire pricing structure. On the other hand too bad most Swatch brand styles don't hold a candle to Seiko. Sigh.


----------



## josayeee

The new possibly smaller MM200 renderings look amazing. This might be the Seiko I hold out for! I “read-it” on another forum posted by someone here.


----------



## Tanker G1

Cobia said:


> Ive got samis that keep better time than one of my 6R's, doesnt bother me


It might if you paid $1,200 for it. Pretty sure you didn't.



Cobia said:


> I dont buy watches for their time keeping and i swap watches so often it doesnt matter if my watches are 3 or 15 out.
> If i wanted close to perfection i'd stick to quartz SBBN031 tuna.


Doesn't matter to you, but you feel compelled to defend Seiko's honor against anyone who expects better performance when the price rises above $1,000? Honestly, why?

This isn't about 'close to perfection' and you know it.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> It used to be that way but not when I saw this. Don't get me wrong I know it's a great watch and discontinued (Still plenty of stock out there). I still have mine but this is just unbelievable.
> 
> https://www.shoppinginjapan.net/skx007j1-japan


Get an orange one while you still can, super cool watch.


----------



## georgefl74

The 6R family is shamed by Miyota's 9015 despite them being around the same price bracket. Reports from the 6R35 also show extreme positional variance (see the Sumo thread).

I never had an issue with a 2824, all excellent timekeepers, never mind a 2892. Seiko is simply extremely overpriced in the upper mid range automatics. The best you can get is an unregulated 8L35 which is a great movement but only comparable to a 2824 with the better antishock. They need to bring the 4S family back asap and let the 6R die a graceful death. Doesn't matter if you are switching watches on your wrist like crazy, it's a matter of principle. Where's the 'house of excellence' Seiko? Whats with those turd movements in mid range watches?


----------



## krayzie

georgefl74 said:


> They need to bring the 4S family back asap


I thought the 4S never left, it just morphed into 9S and 8L.

I think 6R is probably robot assembled while 4S was maybe done by hand.

What they really need is not bringing back 4S but to figure out how to mass produce 5R by automation.


----------



## Cobia

Tanker G1 said:


> It might if you paid $1,200 for it. Pretty sure you didn't.
> 
> Doesn't matter to you, but you feel compelled to defend Seiko's honor against anyone who expects better performance when the price rises above $1,000? Honestly, why?
> 
> This isn't about 'close to perfection' and you know it.


Good lord, im not defending anybodies honour, get a grip, they are just watches.
Theres plenty of areas seiko could do better in, im just speaking for myself, i was asked a question for gods sake, i answered it.


----------



## georgefl74

krayzie said:


> I thought the 4S never left, it just morphed into 9S and 8L.
> 
> I think 6R is probably robot assembled while 4S was maybe done by hand.
> 
> What they really need is not bringing back 4S but to figure out how to mass produce 5R by automation.


I don't buy that. How can ETA and Miyota churn out thousands of excellent higher-beat movements and Seiko can't?

I've had two 6R15s completely disassembled by expert watchmakers. They will work well for awhile and then switch back to being grumpy for no good reason whatsoever. Plus trouble with the quick set date pinion for which there's no spare part in Europe. Come on.


----------



## Cobia

tentimestwenty said:


> I've had many seiko 5s that were near COSC spec by total accident. Seiko is just lazy. If they made all their non-GS watches with a 4r36 and regulated them properly they'd have far more loyalty and lower costs. What does that take at the factory? 15 minutes on the time grapher for each watch? To make a seiko 5 that is 1/4 the cost of the premium diver range and is more accurate is total embarrassment. Lazy management in my opinion


Seiko could do a whole lot better in plenty of depts, no doubt about that.


----------



## Cobia

palletwheel said:


> We kind of killed the quartz argument a few posts back. We're looking for solid Swatch competitive mechanical accuracy at this price point.
> 
> Not to critique, but you are the picture perfect fashion watch customer. Nothing wrong with that but at 1K USD plus, some of us find that an excessive price for that kind of usage. Some of us only have one or two watches we wear all the time. If we're going to pay up, we'd prefer them to be competitive with other brands that can actually keep better time. I guess people like me go on about it because I like Seiko style. I'd like to put a COSC rated Powermatic 80 into an SPB151. Then for the same money it would not only look great but keep as good time as a GS, which is why Seiko won't do something like this, it would obviate the entire pricing structure. On the other hand too bad most Swatch brand styles don't hold a candle to Seiko. Sigh.


Im not disagreeing with you, 1k+ watches should come out of the factory better regulated, all of their watches should imo.
In reality it shouldnt put a huge amount on the price with the facilities seiko has, its an area they need to lift their game in, just like alignment..


----------



## timetellinnoob

anyone posted this, don't recall seeing it here yet?










https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugzc-0MAqs-3gDE5dtB4AaABCQ


----------



## konners

timetellinnoob said:


> anyone posted this, don't recall seeing it here yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugzc-0MAqs-3gDE5dtB4AaABCQ


Haven't seen them posted here. Any details?


----------



## krayzie

georgefl74 said:


> I don't buy that. How can ETA and Miyota churn out thousands of excellent higher-beat movements and Seiko can't?
> 
> I've had two 6R15s completely disassembled by expert watchmakers. They will work well for awhile and then switch back to being grumpy for no good reason whatsoever. Plus trouble with the quick set date pinion for which there's no spare part in Europe. Come on.


Could simply be cost or internal company politics or both.

Seiko Watch Corp is really like two separate companies not trying their best to work with each other. Again if you read A Journey In Time, in the chapter where it was mentioned that SII and Epson need to be sat down together to figure things out, you can tell there's some sort of internal conflict in regards to production. They used to just do whatever they could possible to chase volumes (maybe this is the issue).

6R15 is probably designed to be disposable really, but with the option to be serviceable.


----------



## pojo1806

timetellinnoob said:


> anyone posted this, don't recall seeing it here yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugzc-0MAqs-3gDE5dtB4AaABCQ


Loving the blue dial, wouldn't mind that in a 36-38mm.


----------



## krayzie

Cobia said:


> Im not disagreeing with you, 1k+ watches should come out of the factory better regulated, all of their watches should imo.
> In reality it shouldnt put a huge amount on the price with the facilities seiko has, its an area they need to lift their game in, just like alignment..


I guess now they will need to hire not only Swatch Group marketers but ETA engineers too?!?


----------



## clyde_frog

walrusmonger said:


> He bought them from a Seiko outlet store when they closed a few years back. I wonder if he'd sell them for what he paid, I think they were around $1000, it was 70% off from memory.


Don't know where you got this information from but why would a Seiko company store sell off expensive stock with a 70% discount rather than just relocate it? Did you go in there and see them yourself? I'm finding it very hard to believe that a US Seiko store would sell a JDM watch with a MSRP of over $3000 for $1000 just because they're closing.


----------



## erekose

Cobia said:


> Get an orange one while you still can, super cool watch.


....and they are charging almost 2x the local Japanese market price.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

erekose said:


> ....and they are charging almost 2x the local Japanese market price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I wasnt talking about buying one for that price from there


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

timetellinnoob said:


> anyone posted this, don't recall seeing it here yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugzc-0MAqs-3gDE5dtB4AaABCQ


I liked the entire design, can live with the presage text and 4r if the price is right but then I saw the flat rectangle with the logo on it..... why seiko why!


----------



## Cosmodromedary

timetellinnoob said:


> anyone posted this, don't recall seeing it here yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugzc-0MAqs-3gDE5dtB4AaABCQ


I like 'em. Interesting dial. Nice looking bracelet. And the sword hands are extra swordy!


----------



## KittyGotWet

I saw on a IG post that these new Presage models will sell for 990€(!), whether that's true or not isn't clear. But you never know with Seiko...


----------



## Joll71

SRPE29K1








SRPE31K1


----------



## walrusmonger

Seiko closed all of their outlet stores when they split off Grand Seiko as its own brand. I visited one of the local stores that closed to me and they had the transocean on super close out. I turned it down because I wouldn't be able to swap straps on it.



clyde_frog said:


> Don't know where you got this information from but why would a Seiko company store sell off expensive stock with a 70% discount rather than just relocate it? Did you go in there and see them yourself? I'm finding it very hard to believe that a US Seiko store would sell a JDM watch with a MSRP of over $3000 for $1000 just because they're closing.


----------



## walrusmonger

this is the one he got them from:

Las Vegas Premium Outlets - North, Ste 1823, Las Vegas, NV 89106


----------



## walrusmonger

Seiko doesn’t have outlet stores any more, outlet as in factory second and shopworn product. They sold new products too, plus they had the Ananta line in the late 2000s through early 2010s plus other oddities. 

If you don’t believe me, ask the guy selling multiple $3000 MSRP transoceans that are “new” and unworn.


----------



## clyde_frog

walrusmonger said:


> Seiko doesn't have outlet stores any more, outlet as in factory second and shopworn product. They sold new products too, plus they had the Ananta line in the late 2000s through early 2010s plus other oddities.
> 
> If you don't believe me, ask the guy selling multiple $3000 MSRP transoceans that are "new" and unworn.


No I believe you, that's why I asked if you'd been there. So they aren't really new then. He's so desperate to get rid of them I don't know why he doesnt just drop the price right down. He,'s been bumping threads every day for 2 years and nobodys bought them, needs to just take the hint.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger

Some products were new, but I bet these Transoceans were extra stock that couldn't sell at other retailers. Yeah it's crazy he is isn't getting the message, the model was never popular. I regret passing up a couple of the katana case Anantas, they were under $1000 but they were sitting around for a decade and I didn't want to deal with service.



clyde_frog said:


> No I believe you, that's why I asked if you'd been there. So they aren't really new then. He's so desperate to get rid of them I don't know why he doesnt just drop the price right down. He,'s been bumping threads every day for 2 years and nobodys bought them, needs to just take the hint.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

walrusmonger said:


> Some products were new, but I bet these Transoceans were extra stock that couldn't sell at other retailers. Yeah it's crazy he is isn't getting the message, the model was never popular. I regret passing up a couple of the katana case Anantas, they were under $1000 but they were sitting around for a decade and I didn't want to deal with service.


Tha normal transocean was never exactly a widely loved one so I imagine the chrono was pretty much despised haha. It was really thick for a start, and I'm just guessing here but I dont think chrono diver's are that popular anyway. Also obviously it cost $3000, and it's essentially the chrono version of a 6r15 movement.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35

Cosmodromedary said:


> I like 'em. Interesting dial. Nice looking bracelet. And the sword hands are extra swordy!


From the looks it is the 111 bracelet, so the case should be between 40 mm and 41 mm.


----------



## jacobsen1

josayeee said:


> The new possibly smaller MM200 renderings look amazing. This might be the Seiko I hold out for! I "read-it" on another forum posted by someone here.


to me I'm betting same size but time will tell. If size is keeping you out of the mm200 I wouldn't let it. It wears better than an SKX, but just has a bigger more open dial. I prefer big watches and it feels small to me, like my SKXs but it looks/reads bigger if that makes sense.


----------



## debicks

KittyGotWet said:


> I saw on a IG post that these new Presage models will sell for 990€(!), whether that's true or not isn't clear. But you never know with Seiko...


Care to share that IG post?


----------



## ftb

I have six Seikos of varying degrees of accuracy, some with large positional variants. Then I bought a $550 Orient that runs at +1.5 spd. Then I bought a $500 Hamilton that runs at +2.3 spd. I thought I'd always be a Seiko fanboy, but with the new pricing model that Seiko has moved to, there's just no reason to buy Seikos anymore.


----------



## jazzy88

krayzie said:


> I thought the 4S never left, it just morphed into 9S and 8L.
> 
> I think 6R is probably robot assembled while 4S was maybe done by hand.
> 
> What they really need is not bringing back 4S but to figure out how to mass produce 5R by automation.


I don't believe the 4S evolved into the 9S. It may have been the intention but I don't think it was successful and that the 9S was built from scratch. Others probably know more.

As for bringing it back, Seiko recently introduced a modern 28800 movement in the 6L35. Problem is that with this new pricing strategy it seems like they're having a go at getting more for the lower end movement, leaving the higher end 6L35 in watches that cost $2-3k, a price point they're unlikely to sell many in.

I do wonder if the 6L35's are machine produced and if so, if any of the tighter adjustment on that movement could lead to upgrades further down the line. A 6L15 if you will?

Either way, they should compete and adjust movements already.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009

Joll71 said:


> SRPE29K1
> View attachment 15050427
> 
> 
> SRPE31K1
> View attachment 15050431


What's the case diameter of these watches?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71

juice009 said:


> What's the case diameter of these watches?


It's not confirmed, but I think it's 42.7 - using the same cases as the Lowercase JDM mini tunas. See this for scale:


----------



## petr_cha

taurnilf said:


> It is not a cardinal sin for a +25 to -15 movement to run +25 to -15.
> 
> Re: 15 additional minutes to regulate, assuming Seiko produces 1000000 watches a year, 5 days a week for 8 hours. That's 8 watches per minute. How many watches do you think Seiko will produce if you add 15 more minutes for regulation?


Do you really think they produce 1 mio of automatic watches per year? I do not think so..

Their core bussiness and most pieces is quartz.. and possibly seiko 5 line..

The Prospex range would deserve better regulation.. unfortunately they do not pay attention to this point.. you are expected to buy a quartz or SD if you care about precision.. which is something we do like to hear...


----------



## taurnilf

petr_cha said:


> taurnilf said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not a cardinal sin for a +25 to -15 movement to run +25 to -15.
> 
> Re: 15 additional minutes to regulate, assuming Seiko produces 1000000 watches a year, 5 days a week for 8 hours. That's 8 watches per minute. How many watches do you think Seiko will produce if you add 15 more minutes for regulation?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think they produce 1 mio of automatic watches per year? I do not think so..
> 
> Their core bussiness and most pieces is quartz.. and possibly seiko 5 line..
> 
> The Prospex range would deserve better regulation.. unfortunately they do not pay attention to this point.. you are expected to buy a quartz or SD if you care about precision.. which is something we do like to hear...
Click to expand...

Rolex produces 800k watches a year.


----------



## krayzie

You are expected to buy a GS if you care about adjustment and regulation.

Rolex has already gone so far ahead they can churn out a ton of watches costing $500 to make and sell them for $10k a pop.

In the mean time, Seiko is still busy building a new wooden shed for more factory space to try and compete with them.

Seiko movements and bracelets are kinda like Subaru engines and interiors. Both farm brands seemingly stuck in the past.


----------



## timetellinnoob

taurnilf said:


> Rolex produces 800k watches a year.


when i heard there's a "two year waiting list" for Rolex's i assumed they made like 40 a year. =\


----------



## fluence4

krayzie said:


> You are expected to buy a GS if you care about adjustment and regulation.
> 
> Rolex has already gone so far ahead they can churn out a ton of watches costing $500 to make and sell them for $10k a pop.
> 
> In the mean time, Seiko is still busy building a new wooden shed for more factory space to try and compete with them.
> 
> Seiko movements and bracelets are kinda like Subaru engines and interiors. Both farm brands seemingly stuck in the past.


Love both Subaru and Seiko! They are far from perfect but I am glad they exist.

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## juice009

Joll71 said:


> It's not confirmed, but I think it's 42.7 - using the same cases as the Lowercase JDM mini tunas. See this for scale:
> 
> View attachment 15052595


That's perfect size. I owned JDM lowercase mini tuna. I sold it coz the height was very thin and the hands was very slim. The watch looked very feminine. Also what bugged me what the date at 4:00 position since I prefer day date at 3:00 position. Finally, the plastic shroud didn't really excite me. I hope this ticks all the boxes. And I hope they make them with popping dial colors.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

KittyGotWet said:


> I saw on a IG post that these new Presage models will sell for 990€(!), whether that's true or not isn't clear. But you never know with Seiko...


Is there any more on this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

timetellinnoob said:


> when i heard there's a "two year waiting list" for Rolex's i assumed they made like 40 a year. =\


The math never addded up to me either. They seem to defy the principles of supply and demand.


----------



## petr_cha

taurnilf said:


> Rolex produces 800k watches a year.


I am not sure why we speak about Rolex now.. back to volume idea.. I am pretty sure Seiko produces many millions of quartz watches.. but not so sure how many in Prospex line with automatic movement... If you have and idea (besides nonsense comparisons to Rolex as their main focus is different) please share.. I have seen only the estimation of GS volume to be some 35 000 pieces per year..

So it would really be nice to have at least Prospex line movements (Professional Specifications) more regulated..


----------



## taurnilf

petr_cha said:


> I am not sure why we speak about Rolex now.. back to volume idea.. I am pretty sure Seiko produces many millions of quartz watches.. but not so sure how many in Prospex line with automatic movement... If you have and idea (besides nonsense comparisons to Rolex as their main focus is different) please share.. I have seen only the estimation of GS volume to be some 35 000 pieces per year..
> 
> So it would really be nice to have at least Prospex line movements (Professional Specifications) more regulated..


Nonsense? Nonsense is complaining about a watch that is running within specs. Nonsense is asking a company to spend 15 minutes more on a watch without thinking about the impact on production. Nonsense is when I continue to reply to this same topic after this.

Again, no one is forcing us to buy it.


----------



## jacobsen1

fluence4 said:


> krayzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko movements and bracelets are kinda like Subaru engines and interiors. Both farm brands seemingly stuck in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> Love both Subaru and Seiko! They are far from perfect but I am glad they exist.
Click to expand...

Accurate!

We own a '15 outback and '15 legacy... They're our 6th and 7th subaru I think? While both could be better at some things they're both JDM value brands...


----------



## jacobsen1

double post...


----------



## tkmj75

I am looking forward to the new Alpinists without the compass that was leaked. Especially the blue. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

jacobsen1 said:


> Accurate!
> 
> We own a '15 outback and '15 legacy... They're our 6th and 7th subaru I think? While both could be better at some things they're both JDM value brands...


This was the appeal of Seiko, they are a value brand yet also capable of being on top of the world in some respects. Maybe they've become more like Toyota in recent times.

Once Seiko becomes more and more Rolex, that appeal will be lost and that's their end goal.

Complain at the 6R all you want cuz sooner or later that price segment will be totally eliminated.

You want a Seiko then, let's start with the 6L35 Presage and go from there.


----------



## mi6_

krayzie said:


> This was the appeal of Seiko, they are a value brand yet also capable of being on top of the world in some respects. Maybe they've become more like Toyota in recent times.
> 
> Once Seiko becomes more and more Rolex, that appeal will be lost and that's their end goal.
> 
> Complain at the 6R all you want cuz sooner or later that price segment will be totally eliminated.
> 
> You want a Seiko then, let's start with the 6L35 Presage and go from there.


Seiko are NOT trying to be Rolex. They already have Grand Seiko in the luxury market. Seiko is trying to get rid of the "mall watch" reputation. They're still going to be "affordable" models.


----------



## mcnuggets1543

I do like where Seiko is heading in the watch market. People tend to dislike Seiko now because of the increase in prices, but you could have seen that coming from miles away. Idk just my thoughts. I do believe they do have to do something now to separate themselves from Grand Seiko, or perhaps they should blend together?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

mi6_ said:


> Seiko are NOT trying to be Rolex. They already have Grand Seiko in the luxury market. Seiko is trying to get rid of the "mall watch" reputation. They're still going to be "affordable" models.


Seiko 5 
Premier
Presage
Prospex
Astron 
LX
Grand Seiko
Credor
(**Within each of these lines there are usually specialty segments too.....like the STREET series within Prospex)

Seems like they have something for everyone....including the common folk like me that may enter a shopping mall at some point in the future.

I'm glad that Seiko has such a huge catalog and seems to offer something for everyone. MSRP is going up. Market forces of supply and demand still exist and as buyers make value judgements the actual market prices will fluctuate with them. ROlex has just done a really good job or convincing its buyers that there is tremendous value in their product.....until one day they don't. Such is life.


----------



## krayzie

mi6_ said:


> Seiko are NOT trying to be Rolex. They already have Grand Seiko in the luxury market. Seiko is trying to get rid of the "mall watch" reputation. They're still going to be "affordable" models.


If they are still going to have "affordable" models it won't last long. Look at all the people on the forum complaining at the prices for their "affordable" models.

This mall watch reputation is primarily from America when they were chasing after volumes for a quick buck (these very same mall customers that are complaining now). They already stated in their book from 2003 they no longer want to pursue this due to the influx of cheap Chinese watches. They've been slowly testing to see what's the upper bound price people are willing to pay for their products the last two decades.

Read and weep.

https://storage.googleapis.com/pubzap/watchprosite/images/seiko.pdf


----------



## lxnastynotch93

krayzie said:


> You are expected to buy a GS if you care about adjustment and regulation.
> 
> Rolex has already gone so far ahead they can churn out a ton of watches costing $500 to make and sell them for $10k a pop.
> 
> In the mean time, Seiko is still busy building a new wooden shed for more factory space to try and compete with them.
> 
> Seiko movements and bracelets are kinda like Subaru engines and interiors. Both farm brands seemingly stuck in the past.


As a business, Seiko Group is FAR more diversified than Rolex. Seiko Group holds IP and have manufacturing processes that go far beyond watchmaking. I think WIS tend to forget that.

It's hilarious that people want to compare Seiko's (the watch corporation to be clear) entry to mid level Prospex diver watches to Rolex. We are talking a 6 to 10 times multiple in price.

Seiko (the watch corportaion again, not to be confused with the 37 plus other corporations) has a competitor for Rolex in Grand Seiko. They also have a competitor for Audemars-Piguet, Vacheron Constantin, and Patek Philippe in Credor. That's something that Rolex doesn't have.

I look forward to more comparisons of Rolex to Seiko Prospex. If you're wondering why a BRZ doesn't perform like a Cayman, well there's apples and there's oranges...

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

If seiko wants to move up from the 100-500usd range and into the 500-1500usd range, this is fine. It has been said many times that there are not too many good watches above 300usd and below 1000usd. This is a nice way to change that - But they really need to improve the movements to match the price.

I want to know if anyone has taken a good look at the 6r35 and seen any differences that make the movement match the prices seiko are asking right now. If it's basically the same movement as the 6r15, that's just not acceptable.


----------



## tkmj75

Keep_Scrolling said:


> If seiko wants to move up from the 100-500usd range and into the 500-1500usd range, this is fine. It has been said many times that there are not too many good watches above 300usd and below 1000usd. This is a nice way to change that - But they really need to improve the movements to match the price.
> 
> I want to know if anyone has taken a good look at the 6r35 and seen any differences that make the movement match the prices seiko are asking right now. If it's basically the same movement as the 6r15, that's just not acceptable.


Indeed, there's a big gap of quality watches from established brands in the 300 to 1000 USD market and the new Alpinists fit that.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobsen1

my $.02 on their business position... There are a ton of microbrands in the lower end market. Microbrands pretty much have to compete on price to start. Once they've established themselves they can charge more but not initially. This is why they crowdsource. That's a bad market for an established brand to be in. So they're slowly pricing themselves above that market. If you know watches, it's an established brand with a good product worth spending slightly more on to get in the door. They've got street cred. It's also like a drug dealer letting you try a drug for free the first time. Buy that seiko 5. Set the hook, show them how the line goes progressively nicer and more expensive. Gateway drugs people!

The mod market is larger with the SKX/5KX lines. I'm not sure how much money this makes for seiko (people spend money to get the watch with seiko then the rest is with other companies). But clearly they see this market because the 5KX line now has what, 27 flavors? They're trying to sell them pre-modded themselves. So they're embracing this market, and again, gateway to people buying better watches hopefully from seiko. I know I own 2 SKXs and I know for a fact I've spent well over 2x~4x their initial cost in mods. Seiko wants to sell people that watch (the modded one) out of a box.

So, yeah, they're getting more expensive. But they're doing it to separate themselves from the sea of <$500 watches. And they're sticking their toe in the modding market via the new 5KX.



lxnastynotch93 said:


> If you're wondering why a BRZ doesn't perform like a Cayman, well there's apples and there's oranges...


but but but mod the BRZ with some boost and it's totally the same thing!!! 

also we can argue about the drivers too but that's a whole different ballgame!


----------



## mi6_

Seiko publishes their accuracy. 4R35/36: -25/+45 spd. 6R15/35: -15/+25 SPD. You know what you’re getting before you buy one. The vast majority of them are likely no worse than 15-20 off per day. Many run less than +/- 10 spd. Please tell me what other watches you are buying for $300-$800 that perform so much better (micro brands excluded)? A Miyota 9015, Orient F6922, ETA Powermatic 80 or base ETA 2824 is in the exact same ballpark. If you can’t handle 15 spd accuracy deviation you should be wearing a quartz watch. Let’s say your watch runs +15 spd. So you set it 1 minute slow. Guess what, 8 days later it’s still within 1 minute of the actual time. God forbid you had to adjust your automatic watch more than once a week! And that’s not even using positional variance to regulate the watch to better accuracy when not being worn.

Seiko still makes a ton of value watches. There’s the 5KX. A hacking, handwinding in-house movement in a watch for $200. Most of the entry level Prospex divers with ISO 6425 certification can be had for $300-$400. There’s lots of value still in the lower range of Seiko watches and I don’t see that changing. Yes a 6R35 Prospex watch costing $1350 USD is a steep ask, but let’s at least wait and see what the market adjusts these prices to. Clearly Seiko has been undervalued in the market and have adjusted accordingly. There’s tons of fans still willing to shell out over $1,000 USD for a 6R35 Prospex Diver.

Whether or not you like it the days of $150 SKX and $200 Monsters are long gone. You can always vote with your wallet. History will tell whether Seiko’s price increases were justified. There’s too many whiners in this thread. Go find another brand if you think Seiko is too expensive.


----------



## timetellinnoob

my assumption is if Seiko is reducing lines, it's for the US market. i figure Seiko 5's will still be made for foreign markets as they have been for however many 40/50+ years?


----------



## yankeexpress

Dopamina said:


> Sometimes I think about suggesting people to get the movement alone. To me, the design I like, good proportions and finishing matter a lot more, disproportionally more, as long the movement is robust and durable. Seiko really mass produce 6rxx and 4rxx. They power a lot of seiko models, all sort of models.


A watch with a low-rent movement is a low-rent watch.

I like low-rent watches. Just refuse to pay high-rent prices for them.


----------



## denisd

mi6_ said:


> Seiko publishes their accuracy. 4R35/36: -25/+45 spd. 6R15/35: -15/+25 SPD. You know what you're getting before you buy one. The vast majority of them are likely no worse than 15-20 off per day. Many run less than +/- 10 spd. Please tell me what other watches you are buying for $300-$800 that perform so much better (micro brands excluded)? A Miyota 9015, Orient F6922, ETA Powermatic 80 or base ETA 2824 is in the exact same ballpark. If you can't handle 15 spd accuracy deviation you should be wearing a quartz watch. Let's say your watch runs +15 spd. So you set it 1 minute slow. Guess what, 8 days later it's still within 1 minute of the actual time. God forbid you had to adjust your automatic watch more than once a week! And that's not even using positional variance to regulate the watch to better accuracy when not being worn.
> 
> Seiko still makes a ton of value watches. There's the 5KX. A hacking, handwinding in-house movement in a watch for $200. Most of the entry level Prospex divers with ISO 6425 certification can be had for $300-$400. There's lots of value still in the lower range of Seiko watches and I don't see that changing. Yes a 6R35 Prospex watch costing $1350 USD is a steep ask, but let's at least wait and see what the market adjusts these prices to. Clearly Seiko has been undervalued in the market and have adjusted accordingly. There's tons of fans still willing to shell out over $1,000 USD for a 6R35 Prospex Diver.
> 
> Whether or not you like it the days of $150 SKX and $200 Monsters are long gone. You can always vote with your wallet. History will tell whether Seiko's price increases were justified. There's too many whiners in this thread. Go find another brand if you think Seiko is too expensive.


Yup. That pretty much sums it for many of us, including me. Hey, and BTW, it's not exactly rocket science to regulate yourself, with minimal equipment, a 4R or 6R movement...


----------



## GregoryD

I'm not an accuracy freak, but my personal experience with the 6r15 is that accuracy has been all over the place. And when Swatch is putting out 80hr chronometers for less than $1k (that's retail, way cheaper at street price), then I start to wonder why Seiko can't do better. 

I still love Seiko, but the farther they push prices without improvements to their bread and butter movements, the less compelling they are to me.


----------



## Emceemon

GregoryD said:


> I'm not an accuracy freak, but my personal experience with the 6r15 is that accuracy has been all over the place. And when Swatch is putting out 80hr chronometers for less than $1k (that's retail, way cheaper at street price), then I start to wonder why Seiko can't do better.
> 
> I still love Seiko, but the farther they push prices without improvements to their bread and butter movements, the less compelling they are to me.


Yeah, but all of these 80h chronometer from Swatch are boring as hell. That is the point. Seiko keep killing it with the design.



Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina

yankeexpress said:


> A watch with a low-rent movement is a low-rent watch.
> 
> I like low-rent watches. Just refuse to pay high-rent prices for them.


Good for you.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## debicks

Emceemon said:


> Yeah, but all of these 80h chronometer from Swatch are boring as hell. That is the point. Seiko keep killing it with the design.
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


De gustibus non est disputandum


----------



## inasia699

mi6_ said:


> Seiko publishes their accuracy. 4R35/36: -25/+45 spd. 6R15/35: -15/+25 SPD. You know what you're getting before you buy one. The vast majority of them are likely no worse than 15-20 off per day. Many run less than +/- 10 spd. Please tell me what other watches you are buying for $300-$800 that perform so much better (micro brands excluded)? A Miyota 9015, Orient F6922, ETA Powermatic 80 or base ETA 2824 is in the exact same ballpark. If you can't handle 15 spd accuracy deviation you should be wearing a quartz watch. Let's say your watch runs +15 spd. So you set it 1 minute slow. Guess what, 8 days later it's still within 1 minute of the actual time. God forbid you had to adjust your automatic watch more than once a week! And that's not even using positional variance to regulate the watch to better accuracy when not being worn.
> 
> Seiko still makes a ton of value watches. There's the 5KX. A hacking, handwinding in-house movement in a watch for $200. Most of the entry level Prospex divers with ISO 6425 certification can be had for $300-$400. There's lots of value still in the lower range of Seiko watches and I don't see that changing. Yes a 6R35 Prospex watch costing $1350 USD is a steep ask, but let's at least wait and see what the market adjusts these prices to. Clearly Seiko has been undervalued in the market and have adjusted accordingly. There's tons of fans still willing to shell out over $1,000 USD for a 6R35 Prospex Diver.
> 
> Whether or not you like it the days of $150 SKX and $200 Monsters are long gone. You can always vote with your wallet. History will tell whether Seiko's price increases were justified. There's too many whiners in this thread. Go find another brand if you think Seiko is too expensive.


I mostly agree with your statement here.

Some of the Seiko 5 models are just killing it in design and value they provide, the SNZ line has to be one of the best looking sub $200 watches out there.

I'm not really too bothered by movement accuracy with my mechanical watches as I mostly pick my watches by the look of the dial.

I think Seiko are doing just fine.


----------



## aalin13

mi6_ said:


> Seiko publishes their accuracy. 4R35/36: -25/+45 spd. 6R15/35: -15/+25 SPD. You know what you're getting before you buy one. The vast majority of them are likely no worse than 15-20 off per day. Many run less than +/- 10 spd. Please tell me what other watches you are buying for $300-$800 that perform so much better (micro brands excluded)? A Miyota 9015, Orient F6922, ETA Powermatic 80 or base ETA 2824 is in the exact same ballpark. If you can't handle 15 spd accuracy deviation you should be wearing a quartz watch. Let's say your watch runs +15 spd. So you set it 1 minute slow. Guess what, 8 days later it's still within 1 minute of the actual time. God forbid you had to adjust your automatic watch more than once a week! And that's not even using positional variance to regulate the watch to better accuracy when not being worn.
> 
> Seiko still makes a ton of value watches. There's the 5KX. A hacking, handwinding in-house movement in a watch for $200. Most of the entry level Prospex divers with ISO 6425 certification can be had for $300-$400. There's lots of value still in the lower range of Seiko watches and I don't see that changing. Yes a 6R35 Prospex watch costing $1350 USD is a steep ask, but let's at least wait and see what the market adjusts these prices to. Clearly Seiko has been undervalued in the market and have adjusted accordingly. There's tons of fans still willing to shell out over $1,000 USD for a 6R35 Prospex Diver.
> 
> Whether or not you like it the days of $150 SKX and $200 Monsters are long gone. You can always vote with your wallet. History will tell whether Seiko's price increases were justified. There's too many whiners in this thread. Go find another brand if you think Seiko is too expensive.


Good summary of the accuracy discussion, and I totally agree with it. At the end of the day, the customers should be voting with their wallet, it will send a much clearer message to Seiko than any forum posts.



Emceemon said:


> Yeah, but all of these 80h chronometer from Swatch are boring as hell. That is the point. Seiko keep killing it with the design.
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


That's pretty much how I feel about it as well, even though I find the movement interesting, I can't find a design that I like enough to buy. Movement is definitely an important consideration when buying watches, but it still got to be aesthetically appealing to begin with.


----------



## NicoD

^^^^^^
This. I couldn't have said it better.

I am tired of all these discussions about movement accuracy (even though I can understand where it comes from). If you are not pleased by what you get from Seiko, there are a lot of other choices out there! Seiko remains a fish (even though a big one) in an ocean.

If a watch's aesthetics is what rocks your boat (it is to me), and Seiko watches' aesthetics strikes a specific chord within you (ditto), then you have to compromise . I did that a long time ago. If you are not able to do so, you are going to end up a bitter person...


----------



## beanerds

inasia699 said:


> I mostly agree with your statement here.
> 
> Some of the Seiko 5 models are just killing it in design and value they provide, the SNZ line has to be one of the best looking sub $200 watches out there.
> 
> I'm not really too bothered by movement accuracy with my mechanical watches as I mostly pick my watches by the look of the dial.
> 
> I think Seiko are doing just fine.


 Yes , I have a NH35 powered divers watch and it cost me $350 aud , it keeps as good or better time than my 5k aud Omega and has done wear in wear out for over 12 months .

A little regulation goes a long way .

Beanerds.


----------



## beanerds

NicoD said:


> ^^^^^^
> This. I couldn't have said it better.
> 
> I am tired of all these discussions about movement accuracy (even though I can understand where it comes from). If you are not pleased by what you get from Seiko, there are a lot of other choices out there! Seiko remains a fish (even though a big one) in an ocean.
> 
> If a watch's aesthetics is what rocks your boat (it is to me), and Seiko watches' aesthetics strikes a specific chord within you (ditto), then you have to compromise . I did that a long time ago. If you are not able to do so, you are going to end up a bitter person...


If I want accuracy I wear this bad boy ( and its a Seiko ! ) in the sunshine for 2-3 minutes and I know it's better than my cell phone , digital radio or any watch on earth ! , I use this to set my automatics and test their accuracy over a few weeks of constant wear and as I just said m MAS NH35 powered diver ( regulated ) is my most accurate automatic + 3 seconds a day constantly .

Beanerds.


----------



## jacobsen1

NicoD said:


> If a watch's aesthetics is what rocks your boat (it is to me), and Seiko watches' aesthetics strikes a specific chord within you (ditto), then you have to compromise.


watches are all about the look of the watch itself for me. I like automatics because it's a fascinating mechanism but also because you never have to replace the battery. I don't have a massive collection (5 total watches, one is quartz and one is a smart/gps watch) but with rotation I still usually have to set them when I wear them anyway. If I want to not worry about it I wear me Fenix or casio duro but I almost never choose a watch for accuracy reasons. Within a minute is plenty close for me.


----------



## beanerds

Thanks guys .

Bro from OZ .

Beanerds .


----------



## Degr8n8

jacobsen1 said:


> Accurate!
> 
> We own a '15 outback and '15 legacy... They're our 6th and 7th subaru I think? While both could be better at some things they're both JDM value brands...


Sorry, off topic....but I've seen many Subaru commercials and the car is always handed down across generations. How did you go through six or seven of them?


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Degr8n8 said:


> Sorry, off topic....but I've seen many Subaru commercials and the car is always handed down across generations. How did you go through six or seven of them?


Handed down with a new set of head gaskets for the next owner to install.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## konners

The lack of new info on the SPB185/7 is killing me.. Please. Someone..


----------



## krayzie

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Handed down with a new set of head gaskets for the next owner to install.


Actually that's fixed already with the new stronger green goo they use on the FA.



lxnastynotch93 said:


> I look forward to more comparisons of Rolex to Seiko Prospex. If you're wondering why a BRZ doesn't perform like a Cayman, well there's apples and there's oranges...


Yes you mean that garbage Porsche cable shifter that feels like a CH Flightstick lmao! It's like the Rolex calendar cyclops to me a deal breaker.

Unless you mean the 6R15-ish boxer engine in the BRZ hahaha!! Not too much of an issue if you know how to properly work 3 pedals and a stick.

Apples and oranges indeed. Just buy what you like. I buy Seiko cuz to me Rolex makes really ugly watches.

I guess a Grand Seiko VFA is the best of both worlds.


----------



## josayeee

konners said:


> The lack of new info on the SPB185/7 is killing me.. Please. Someone..


go on IG #spb187


----------



## konners

josayeee said:


> konners said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lack of new info on the SPB185/7 is killing me.. Please. Someone..
> 
> 
> 
> go on IG #spb187
Click to expand...

This only seems to have the black and white photo that's already been posted. Unless I'm missing something?


----------



## mleok

palletwheel said:


> We kind of killed the quartz argument a few posts back. We're looking for solid Swatch competitive mechanical accuracy at this price point.
> 
> Not to critique, but you are the picture perfect fashion watch customer. Nothing wrong with that but at 1K USD plus, some of us find that an excessive price for that kind of usage. Some of us only have one or two watches we wear all the time. If we're going to pay up, we'd prefer them to be competitive with other brands that can actually keep better time. I guess people like me go on about it because I like Seiko style. I'd like to put a COSC rated Powermatic 80 into an SPB151. Then for the same money it would not only look great but keep as good time as a GS, which is why Seiko won't do something like this, it would obviate the entire pricing structure. On the other hand too bad most Swatch brand styles don't hold a candle to Seiko. Sigh.


I feel like Seiko's strategy is based on upselling me to a Grand Seiko if I want a watch which has a mechanical movement that is adjusted and regulated.


----------



## mleok

krayzie said:


> I thought the 4S never left, it just morphed into 9S and 8L.
> 
> I think 6R is probably robot assembled while 4S was maybe done by hand.
> 
> What they really need is not bringing back 4S but to figure out how to mass produce 5R by automation.


With the exception of the Sistem51, I believe all mechanical movements are at least partially assembled by hand.


----------



## mleok

walrusmonger said:


> Some products were new, but I bet these Transoceans were extra stock that couldn't sell at other retailers. Yeah it's crazy he is isn't getting the message, the model was never popular. I regret passing up a couple of the katana case Anantas, they were under $1000 but they were sitting around for a decade and I didn't want to deal with service.


I recall they even had some Seiko Spring Drive models, and yes, some Anastas.


----------



## NicoD

mleok said:


> I feel like Seiko's strategy is based on upselling me to a Grand Seiko if I want a watch which has a mechanical movement that is adjusted and regulated.


I have a question for you mleok: do you (still) like Seiko, and are posting in this subforum because you are frustrated of their latest business decisions, or do you like to rant about Seiko?

Over the past couple of weeks, I have seen you bash Seiko's movements (at least the 6R and 8L families), Seiko's pricing, Seiko's new models, and explain several times why you sold all but one of your Seiko watches. And this on at least 2 or 3 different topics.

The next thing I am expecting from you is to start bashing Grand Seiko as well because of their new pricing structure - at least for new models and new movements.

So, what is your point exactly?


----------



## mleok

NicoD said:


> I have a question for you mleok: do you (still) like Seiko, and are posting in this subforum because you are frustrated of their latest business decisions, or do you like to rant about Seiko?
> 
> Over the past couple of weeks, I have seen you bash Seiko's movements (at least the 6R and 8L families), Seiko's pricing, Seiko's new models, and explain several times why you sold all but one of your Seiko watches. And this on at least 2 or 3 different topics.
> 
> The next thing I am expecting from you is to start bashing Grand Seiko as well because of their new pricing structure - at least for new models and new movements.
> 
> So, what is your point exactly?


I grew up with Seikos, so it's frustrating to me that Seiko continues to increase their pricing without addressing the "quirky" issues like alignment, and unadjusted and unregulated movements, which were far more acceptable when they were affordable. Seiko has a rich history of developing mechanical watches with exceptional accuracy, capable of competing with and besting the Swiss in their own chronmetric competitions, so it is a betrayal of that heritage to ship out watches in the multiples of thousands of dollars without proper adjustment and regulation. I feel that the current Seiko brand is a pale shadow of its former glory, ever increasingly relying on overpriced limited editions intended to milk their small group of Seiko loyalists.

And, don't get me started about Grand Seikos' currently pricing structure, it's just more of the same increasing prices without any regard for the competitive environment. The new movement is interesting, with its coaxial like escapement, but I find the Daniels' coaxial escapement to be of questionable benefit in Omega's movements in that it doesn't improve reliability, reduce the need for replacement parts, or reduce the service interval, rather it requires much more sophisticated tools to oil, and does not exhibit any symptoms that would alert you to the need for a service, resulting in permanent damage to the components, and I suspect the same will be true of Seiko's new design. But, it's a great fig leaf to increase prices, much like what Omega did. In fact, Seiko and Grand Seiko seems to have adopted the Omega marketing and product pricing strategy wholesale.

Honestly, what Grand Seiko really needed was a thinner mechanical movement, and Seiko just needs to adjust and regulate their movements. Often, it's just a question of getting the basics right, and I think Seiko has lost sight of this.


----------



## konners

Here's one that I've just come across:

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/seiko-tuna-models-s23631-and-s23629-introducing


----------



## mleok

NicoD said:


> I have a question for you mleok: do you (still) like Seiko, and are posting in this subforum because you are frustrated of their latest business decisions, or do you like to rant about Seiko?


Let me circle back to your question about whether I still like Seiko. I'll say I'm conflicted, I feel like Seiko is milking my long history with them and taking me for a fool when they ask the prices they're asking now without addressing the long standing flaws in their products. To me, basics like movement adjustment and regulation, and alignment issues, detract from the things that they do well, like case complexity and finishing and dials.

Some of their designs still appeal to me, so I still find myself tracking their new releases, and getting annoyed by the ridiculous prices they are asking, which is totally out of sync with the rest of the industry. I think the 62MAS is a beautiful dive watch, and while I could not justify to myself the $3400 MSRP of the SLA017 when it was released, particularly given what an afterthought the bracelet felt like, but I could see myself getting the SPB143 if the grey market price drops to around $800, even though I'm not a fan of the 6R movements.

As for Grand Seiko, I find their dive watches to be over the top for my taste, but I do like the Snowflake and the Mt. Iwate dials. I just wish the Spring Drives and mechanical Grand Seikos were thinner, as I don't think the case thickness comports well with the dressier designs that dominate their lineup. I don't find value in their precious metal offerings, as I would much rather get an A. Lange and Sohne Saxonia Thin 37 for less money. I have been seriously contemplating getting a SBGV225, which has a 9F movement, as it is much thinner, and still has the Zaratsu finishing, and nicely done dial, hour markers, and hands. The only thing holding me back is the feeling that the Citizen Chronomaster with the Washi paper dial would be a more unique Japanese HAQ watch, so I really would like to see one in the metal first.

P.S. If you don't like what I have to say, you can always add me to your ignore list. But, in reading this thread, it doesn't sound like my criticisms of Seiko are unique to me.


----------



## konners

Looks like the new 300m Tuna might have a flat sapphire crystal, judging by the side profile shot.


----------



## krayzie

Looks like they are moving back to applied Seiko logo on the Tuna dial? I thought they said it wasn't reliable on a diver. /sarc

This is going to make a lot of people happy.


----------



## Emceemon

krayzie said:


> Looks like they are moving back to applied Seiko logo on the Tuna dial? I thought they said it wasn't reliable on a diver. /sarc
> 
> This is going to make a lot of people happy.


My SBBN033 has an applied logo. 








Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Emceemon

Haven't seen these on the thread.

Posted by Halifax watches on Facebook















Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mb8780

Those look incredible!!! ^^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

mb8780 said:


> Those look incredible!!! ^^^^


interesting. kind of a directly military inspired Arnie. kinda cool but definitely not my thing.


----------



## RCTimeDude

not feeling these for some reason unfortunately. love the brand though


----------



## Cosmodromedary

Emceemon said:


> Haven't seen these on the thread.
> 
> Posted by Halifax watches on Facebook
> 
> View attachment 15063827
> View attachment 15063833
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


If there are any new Alien / Predator movies in the works, I feel one of these would almost be obligated to be worn by a lead role. I particularly like the green one. I couldn't pull off the look myself though, a bit too tacticool to wear to the office...


----------



## Bcos17

Emceemon said:


> Haven't seen these on the thread.
> 
> Posted by Halifax watches on Facebook
> 
> View attachment 15063827
> View attachment 15063833
> 
> 
> The green one looks sweet


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

The tactical Arnies are super-cool and should be at a sensible price-point too. Am tempted.


----------



## clyde_frog

krayzie said:


> Looks like they are moving back to applied Seiko logo on the Tuna dial? I thought they said it wasn't reliable on a diver. /sarc
> 
> This is going to make a lot of people happy.


I think that's one of those things made up by fanboys, another one being that sapphire isn't reliable because it can shatter more easily underwater which is why they use cheaper Hardlex.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

mleok said:


> But, it's a great fig leaf to increase prices, much like what Omega did. In fact, Seiko and Grand Seiko seems to have adopted the Omega marketing and product pricing strategy wholesale.


GS's current head of its American branch used to work for Omega. Adds up


----------



## clyde_frog

Omega Seamaster 300's have gone up by over £1000 in about a year. Crazy. The previous model MSRP was about £2,900 and the new one is now £4,170. It was £3,600 when it came out so they've added about £600 on since.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

clyde_frog said:


> Omega Seamaster 300's have gone up by over £1000 in about a year. Crazy. The previous model MSRP was about £2,900 and the new one is now £4,170. It was £3,600 when it came out so they've added about £600 on since.


It's crazy, it also reminds me of the George Kern playbook when he was at IWC (which was basically 'we can charge what we want if people will pay, so charge more'). Let's see if it works, but I'm not sure it will. Not with Seiko, and not at this price point.


----------



## nupicasso

clyde_frog said:


> Omega Seamaster 300's have gone up by over £1000 in about a year. Crazy. The previous model MSRP was about £2,900 and the new one is now £4,170. It was £3,600 when it came out so they've added about £600 on since.


Omega is giving your new materials and updated movements with newer technologie for that price.

Seiko is giving nothing.

Grand Seiko is adding new movements worthy of a hike. Their new free-sprung balance automatic is welcome addition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

LordBrettSinclair said:


> It's crazy, it also reminds me of the George Kern playbook when he was at IWC (which was basically 'we can charge what we want if people will pay, so charge more'). Let's see if it works, but I'm not sure it will. Not with Seiko, and not at this price point.


Yeah, pretty sure it won't with Seiko. They don't have the brand prestige to pull that off, not even with Grand Seiko.


----------



## clyde_frog

nupicasso said:


> Omega is giving your new materials and updated movements with newer technologie for that price.
> 
> Seiko is giving nothing.
> 
> Grand Seiko is adding new movements worthy of a hike. Their new free-sprung balance automatic is welcome addition.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're saying that like they actually need to charge an extra £1000 on what was already a ~£3000 watch because it's upgraded a bit. All these tiny upgrades are just a way to make people, maybe like yourself, think it's worth paying a lot more for it. I don't know about Seiko giving nothing extra for the price increase, you'd need to give examples. If that's true though then yeah I'd rather be paying extra and getting some upgrades even if they are insignificant in terms of the extra cost, than getting nothing at all.


----------



## itsajobar

A Single White Female said:


> I taught myself to regulate my Seikos using a $100 timegrapher, a caseback wrench, and silicone grease for re-sealing. I have only had to do it a few times.
> 
> 1. Seiko Samurai, 4R35: out of the box -1 second/day, regulation never required.
> 
> 2. Seiko Turtle SRP777, 4R36: out of the box -25 seconds/day. 1st regulation -4 seconds/day, 2nd regulation -1 seconds/day. This one had extreme positional variance so I kept track of how much time was lost depending on my wearing habits and then used the timegrapher just as a reference for 1 position.
> 
> 3. Seiko SARB033, 6R15: out of the box +2 seconds/day, regulation never required.
> 
> 4. Seiko Baby MM SBDC061, 6R15: out of the box +1 seconds/day, regulation never reguired.
> 
> 5. Seiko SKX013, 7S26: out of the box +7 seconds/day, once dropped from 3 feet onto hard floor went to -30 seconds/day, after regulation at +5 seconds/day.
> 
> 6. Seiko SKX007, 7S26 (my friend's watch): out of the box +5 seconds/day, over time drifted to -40 seconds day. Regulated, friend claimed ran great after regulation but never took a precise reading.
> 
> 7. Seiko SKX007J, 7S26: out of the box +10 seconds/day, never bothered with regulation.
> 
> 8. Seiko SNK809, 7S26: out of the box -5 seconds/day, never bothered with regulation.
> 
> 9. Seiko SNK809, 7S29: out of the box -15 seconds/day, never bothered
> 
> As you can see based on my own ownership of various Seikos I have gotten extremely accurate 6R movements from the factory. I don't doubt people get some bad ones but mine have been extremely good and positional variance has been always great with the 6R, which is the most important thing. If positional variance is consistent then an inaccurate 6R can be very easily regulated.
> 
> The 4R/7S movements I have owned tend to be a little less accurate and have greater positional variance, making regulation harder but perfectly doable if you keep track of how much time you lose/gain in a day based on your personal wearing habits and not the timegrapher. Then when you regulate just use the timegrapher as a reference for one position. For example, with my Turtle is would lose -25/day on my wrist but on the timegrapher in the crystal down position it would say -13. I therefore tried bring it as close to +12 as possible in that position and really scored a win ending with just -1 second/day for my wrist.
> 
> The one really crazy watch in my collection has been my Samurai. It is -1 in all positions and has never changed at all in the few years I have owned it. I also used to wear this watch bartending and it was constantly getting banged up on the underside of counters, shelves, etc. This is astounding for the 4R movement, which is supposed to have the same accuracy as the 7S.


How about just sticking to new Seiko releases?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

Wouldn't it make more sense if they developed an 8LA5 for the anniversary that's thinner so they can get closer to the thickness and proportions of old Seiko divers they are trying to retro. 

But then they might run into the problem with the added diameter being too large to top load it into a one piece case.


----------



## manofrolex

clyde_frog said:


> Omega Seamaster 300's have gone up by over £1000 in about a year. Crazy. The previous model MSRP was about £2,900 and the new one is now £4,170. It was £3,600 when it came out so they've added about £600 on since.


Horrible deal


----------



## krayzie

clyde_frog said:


> I think that's one of those things made up by fanboys, another one being that sapphire isn't reliable because it can shatter more easily underwater which is why they use cheaper Hardlex.


If you read the Ikuo Tokunaga material on SCWF forum he mentioned the real reason has always been cost to price ratio. Seiko used to be all about offering value.

They introduced it on the big Tunas as a value added item when they finally managed to get the cost of sapphire low enough with much enough yield to do so. Seiko felt they have made the sapphire crystal thick enough (IIRC 4mm) to be durable. The 2015 upgrade was such a big deal to him that he framed it.


----------



## clyde_frog

jmanlay said:


> Horrible deal


For £1300 more than the previous model? Yeah, it is.


----------



## A Single White Female

itsajobar said:


> How about just sticking to new Seiko releases?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


???

What?

I bought the Baby MM when it was newly released, as well as the Samurai when it was newly released. I bought the Turtle shortly after it was newly released.

I don't see what your comment has to do with my experience in regulating Seiko movements.


----------



## A Single White Female

itsajobar said:


> How about just sticking to new Seiko releases?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


???

What?

I bought the Baby MM when it was newly released, as well as the Samurai when it was newly released. I bought the Turtle shortly after it was newly released.

I don't see what your comment has to do with my experience in regulating Seiko movements.


----------



## Cobia

Its getting to Whambulance time again in this thread again ladies and gents.


----------



## manofrolex

clyde_frog said:


> For £1300 more than the previous model? Yeah, it is.


Yeah ok  new tech , better finish better everything but hey pick up the old model if that floats your boat and do you actually pay full price for an Omega ? Here it is roughly 3000 pounds for this brand new model


----------



## nupicasso

clyde_frog said:


> You're saying that like they actually need to charge an extra £1000 on what was already a ~£3000 watch because it's upgraded a bit. All these tiny upgrades are just a way to make people, maybe like yourself, think it's worth paying a lot more for it. I don't know about Seiko giving nothing extra for the price increase, you'd need to give examples. If that's true though then yeah I'd rather be paying extra and getting some upgrades even if they are insignificant in terms of the extra cost, than getting nothing at all.


Definitely not saying I like prices going up, but if you're going to do it, you'd better add something of value to the mix.

Seiko had watches with the 6R15 movement that could be had for around $500 and that was somewhat fair for a watch with that movement (only because of the watch design itself). That movement is nowhere near the ETA which can be had in watches at that price all the way up in to the 4500 range (usually with exceptional finishing and adjustment).

These watches are now going for 1100-1300 with a 6r15 (the 6Rmas etc.). Big price jump and the only true upgrade was adding sapphire, which every other company did already.

The 6R35 is nothing special, just added power reserve. It's appreciated but not groundbreaking. The movement is still bleh at best.

If these watches had an 8L35 and were priced around $2000-2500, there's be no question. They'd compete with Doxa, Longines, etc... where they'd belong. And probably control that market.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

jmanlay said:


> Yeah ok  new tech , better finish better everything but hey pick up the old model if that floats your boat and do you actually pay full price for an Omega ? Here it is roughly 3000 pounds for this brand new model


You're in the USA? MSRP is $5200 which is £4200 so basically what it is here. It's a nice watch but that's a huge increase. If you get a good deal on it then great.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## nupicasso

clyde_frog said:


> You're in the USA? MSRP is $5200 which is £4200 so basically what it is here. It's a nice watch but that's a huge increase. If you get a good deal on it then great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Great watch with a lot of upgrades (ceramic dial, new movement etc). That said, the only watches I've ever paid MSRP is Rolex. You should be able to get 20% off minimum with any semblance of a relationship with an AD. Substantially more with a good relationship... so these prices become moot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok

clyde_frog said:


> You're saying that like they actually need to charge an extra £1000 on what was already a ~£3000 watch because it's upgraded a bit. All these tiny upgrades are just a way to make people, maybe like yourself, think it's worth paying a lot more for it. I don't know about Seiko giving nothing extra for the price increase, you'd need to give examples. If that's true though then yeah I'd rather be paying extra and getting some upgrades even if they are insignificant in terms of the extra cost, than getting nothing at all.


He's referring to the Grand Seiko 9SA series of movements,

https://reference.grail-watch.com/family/seiko-9sa-family/

https://www.fratellowatches.com/a-new-hi-beat-movement-for-the-grand-seiko-slgh002/

which has a full bridge, free sprung, variable inertia balance wheel, an overcoil, and a new escapement that is evocative of the three level coaxial escapement. It's undoubtedly a very interesting design that seems to draw heavy inspiration from their Swiss competitors. One important practical consequence of the movement redesign is that they increased the movement diameter from 28.4mm to 31.86mm, which allowed them to lay out the gears more horizontally, resulting in a reduction in thickness to 5.18mm.


----------



## krayzie

9SA at 31.86mm diameter I think 5R Spring Drive is already 30mm in diameter.


----------



## mms

SNJ049 SNJ051 Limited


----------



## v1triol

mms said:


> SNJ049 SNJ051 LE
> 
> View attachment 15067103
> View attachment 15067107


Not a fan of ana-digi watch, but those colours are matching very well.


----------



## skyboss_4evr

mms said:


> SNJ049 SNJ051 LE
> 
> View attachment 15067103
> View attachment 15067107


Those look killer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesinnature

mms said:


> SNJ049 SNJ051 Limited
> 
> View attachment 15067103
> View attachment 15067107


Man those look like they're perfect military watches. Arnie would be proud.


----------



## palletwheel

mleok said:


> He's referring to the Grand Seiko 9SA series of movements,
> 
> https://reference.grail-watch.com/family/seiko-9sa-family/
> 
> https://www.fratellowatches.com/a-new-hi-beat-movement-for-the-grand-seiko-slgh002/
> 
> which has a full bridge, free sprung, variable inertia balance wheel, an overcoil, and a new escapement that is evocative of the three level coaxial escapement. It's undoubtedly a very interesting design that seems to draw heavy inspiration from their Swiss competitors. One important practical consequence of the movement redesign is that they increased the movement diameter from 28.4mm to 31.86mm, which allowed them to lay out the gears more horizontally, resulting in a reduction in thickness to 5.18mm.


Which if you look at the specs are no different from any of their other movements (i.e. GS static standard -3/+5 spd, same dynamic standard -1/+8 spd, still the same 3 year warranty). So you don't get any better timing performance or better service length? A tiny bit thinner and 80 hr power reserve for a whole new escapement? Whose robustness is yet to be determined in real life? When thinner watches with 80hr reserves and proven escapements are already common throughout the industry? Which are less expensive? You're kidding, right?

Making a whole new movement for marketing purposes has got to be the most ridiculous and expensive exercise I've ever seen. At least when Omega did the coaxial, it was with a pioneering attitude. Roger Smith claims that you can lower the beat rate and get longer service intervals so there's that, and Omega will give you a 7 years service interval with a 5 year warranty. And Omegas are more accurate on your wrist and anti magnetic to boot. As far as I'm concerned, Seiko really jumped the shark on this one.


----------



## S.H.

palletwheel said:


> Making a whole new movement for marketing purposes has got to be the most ridiculous and expensive exercise I've ever seen. At least when Omega did the coaxial, it was with a pioneering attitude. Roger Smith claims that you can lower the beat rate and get longer service intervals so there's that, and Omega will give you a 7 years service interval with a 5 year warranty. And Omegas are more accurate on your wrist and anti magnetic to boot. As far as I'm concerned, Seiko really jumped the shark on this one.


To be fair, the most important thing about Omega co ax is that it prevents servicing by a third party: you have to be an omega trained tech to tackle those. Every meaningful achievement is rather due to the new silicon hairsprings, developed by Rolex, Swatch and others I forgot about: those hairsprings allow for 
better accuracy, isochronism and antimagnetism. Case in point : old 30 years old Rolex calibers fitted with parachrom already achieve +2/-2 in real life and 5-10 years maintenance intervals without much problem, so it may be even better with those. Bottom line: a good movement from the 60s (that what a rolex movement is, basically) fitted with a modern hairspring and mainspring is a capable engine. No need to fudge about a new escapement.

If Omega did it, why not Seiko? Problem is, for me it is not a good argument, just a costly solution to a problem that does not exist.


----------



## Tickstart

I think SEIKO's new movement is nice, I look at it as a complication. They invented a solution to a problem that didn't exist. When Patek or Omega or whomever does it, it's cool, when SEIKO does it, it's crappy.

If this new movement works as intended it would potentially increase the efficiency of the escapement, yielding a combination of higher amplitude and longer power reserve.


----------



## S.H.

Tickstart said:


> When Omega does it, it's cool, when SEIKO does it, it's crappy.


No. I strongly dislike coax because of what I said earlier, it is the only reason why I don't already own a Railmaster reissue. Same thing with Seiko here: I was more and more eyeing GS models, if they add this on all models and if it is proprietary (unserviceable by anyone other than authorized centers), I'm out.


----------



## Tickstart

I concur with the points you made above actually. The traditional swiss lever is universal, serviceable by everyone. The co-ax and this new SEIKO one aren't.


----------



## 6L35

palletwheel said:


> Which if you look at the specs are no different from any of their other movements (i.e. GS static standard -3/+5 spd, same dynamic standard -1/+8 spd, still the same 3 year warranty). So you don't get any better timing performance or better service length? A tiny bit thinner and 80 hr power reserve for a whole new escapement? Whose robustness is yet to be determined in real life? When thinner watches with 80hr reserves and proven escapements are already common throughout the industry? Which are less expensive? You're kidding, right?
> 
> Making a whole new movement for marketing purposes has got to be the most ridiculous and expensive exercise I've ever seen. At least when Omega did the coaxial, it was with a pioneering attitude. Roger Smith claims that you can lower the beat rate and get longer service intervals so there's that, and Omega will give you a 7 years service interval with a 5 year warranty. And Omegas are more accurate on your wrist and anti magnetic to boot. As far as I'm concerned, Seiko really jumped the shark on this one.


Haha, Seiko is always jumping the shark, but swims faster than it.


----------



## palletwheel

S.H. said:


> To be fair, the most important thing about Omega co ax is that it prevents servicing by a third party: you have to be an omega trained tech to tackle those. Every meaningful achievement is rather due to the new silicon hairsprings, developed by Rolex, Swatch and others I forgot about: those hairsprings allow for
> better accuracy, isochronism and antimagnetism. Case in point : old 30 years old Rolex calibers fitted with parachrom already achieve +2/-2 in real life and 5-10 years maintenance intervals without much problem, so it may be even better with those. Bottom line: a good movement from the 60s (that what a rolex movement is, basically) fitted with a modern hairspring and mainspring is a capable engine. No need to fudge about a new escapement.
> 
> If Omega did it, why not Seiko? Problem is, for me it is not a good argument, just a costly solution to a problem that does not exist.


I'm not really making the case for Omega here, sorry for the wrong impression. To clarify, the coaxial started off as a grand experiment which over time did not pan out as hoped. For Seiko this is just cynical marketing at the very inception.

By the way there are at this point a number of third parties with Omega accounts who can service the coaxial. Think of it like Rolex, though I agree there are less for Omega. And yes the addition of a silicon balance spring has helped matters, though even without them they are still really great accurate movements, with a slightly longer service life. I had a Aqua Terra with a 2500C for 12 years that kept less than 3spd even after servicing, with 6 years between. In timing it was as capable as an 1120, though according to some being free sprung also didn't seem to make a whole load of difference either. In any case at this point according to Roger Smith the purpose of the coaxial is to increase service length by lowering the beat rate while still offering accuracy equal to the better lever implementations. Not quite what Dr. Daniels first intended, but it's still not a vacuous exercise, unlike Seiko which at this point offers no indication of real meaningful improvement for such expensive effort. You're still better off with an Omega 1120 than this 36,000bph wonder.

By the way, here's a really good discussion by a watchmaker on the topic:

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/watchm...-timepieces-caliber-1120-2500-8500-movements/


----------



## hokedli83

clyde_frog said:


> You're saying that like they actually need to charge an extra £1000 on what was already a ~£3000 watch because it's upgraded a bit. All these tiny upgrades are just a way to make people, maybe like yourself, think it's worth paying a lot more for it. I don't know about Seiko giving nothing extra for the price increase, you'd need to give examples. If that's true though then yeah I'd rather be paying extra and getting some upgrades even if they are insignificant in terms of the extra cost, than getting nothing at all.


It is just a common marketing technique: increase perceived value of the product when increasing prices and costumers will more easily swallow it.

I just searched on eBay, a hardlex crystal for SKX is $15, a sapphire is $40. That's $25 difference, and we are talking about a single piece, not big quantities. How much would Seiko ask for such an upgrade? Those days are long gone when there were real correlation between watch value and price. They are luxury goods, makes no sense to argue about price/value ratio.


----------



## mleok

S.H. said:


> Problem is, for me it is not a good argument, just a costly solution to a problem that does not exist.


Sounds a bit like the Spring Drive...


----------



## mleok

palletwheel said:


> Which if you look at the specs are no different from any of their other movements (i.e. GS static standard -3/+5 spd, same dynamic standard -1/+8 spd, still the same 3 year warranty). So you don't get any better timing performance or better service length? A tiny bit thinner and 80 hr power reserve for a whole new escapement? Whose robustness is yet to be determined in real life? When thinner watches with 80hr reserves and proven escapements are already common throughout the industry? Which are less expensive? You're kidding, right?
> 
> Making a whole new movement for marketing purposes has got to be the most ridiculous and expensive exercise I've ever seen. At least when Omega did the coaxial, it was with a pioneering attitude. Roger Smith claims that you can lower the beat rate and get longer service intervals so there's that, and Omega will give you a 7 years service interval with a 5 year warranty. And Omegas are more accurate on your wrist and anti magnetic to boot. As far as I'm concerned, Seiko really jumped the shark on this one.


Yes, it is not the presence of the coaxial escapement, or in-house status of the movement that distinguished the movements with the longer warranty period, but the presence of the silicon hairspring. Ultimately, as cool as a new escapement is, what ultimately caught people's attention was the longer service intervals, the longer warranty period, and the better accuracy specifications. Without these practical benefits, the new movement seems like a senseless exercise. I doubt any potential buyer will view making the movement serviceable only by the factory as a positive improvement.


----------



## 6L35

mleok said:


> Sounds a bit like the Spring Drive...


Even though Grand Seiko Spring Drive watches are in the same price range than Rolex or Omega (talking about costly solutions and the watches that use them), Spring Drive is much more exact and precise than swiss or coaxial escapement. So its similar cost is worth the results IMHO.



mleok said:


> Yes, it is not the presence of the coaxial escapement, or in-house status of the movement that distinguished the movements with the longer warranty period, but the presence of the silicon hairspring. Ultimately, as cool as a new escapement is, what ultimately caught people's attention was the longer service intervals, the longer warranty period, and the better accuracy specifications. Without these practical benefits, the new movement seems like a senseless exercise. I doubt any potential buyer will view making the movement serviceable only by the factory as a positive improvement.


Well, till the patent expires (the one concerning the adhering of the two lamines of silicon to make the hairspring, the one that conducted to the demise of the Richemont's TwinSpir escapement) in a pair of years, and Seiko and Richemont (and others) are free to use the silicon hairspring technology at will, Rolex, Patek, Swatch an Ulysses Nardin will have an advantage. I wouldn't be surprised if Seiko started to use silicon in the 9SA5 movement's hairspring, even if they called it with another name, like for example Spron 700 or alike.

It is going to be an interesting interreign until the patent expires IMHO. With plenty of arguments again the goodness of everything that is not silicon based.


----------



## mleok

6L35 said:


> Even though Grand Seiko Spring Drive watches are in the same price range than Rolex or Omega (talking about costly solutions and the watches that use them), Spring Drive is much more exact and precise than swiss or coaxial escapement. So its similar cost is worth the results IMHO.


A Spring Drive is not a mechanical watch, it is a quartz regulated watch, of course it's more accurate. Why not just get a 9F HAQ if you want better accuracy for cheaper? Because having the watch be powered by a mainspring matters to you? You get a shorter power reserve, and you have to service the movement as regularly as you would have to change the battery on a quartz watch, at a far greater cost. At the end of the day, the only reason to prefer a Spring Drive is the smoothness of the second hand sweep.

The Bulova Precisionist has a second hand sweep that is better than a mechanical movement, so again, what was the problem that Spring Drive was supposed to solve? It's less accurate, less robust, less affordable, and has a lower power reserve than a HAQ, and unlike a mechanical watch, it is absolutely dependent on Seiko continuing to produce the electronic components in the movement to maintain it indefinitely.


----------



## manofrolex

Can we get back to new Seiko watches bcs the accuracy lessons which may I add are always the same are getting old...


----------



## 6L35

mleok said:


> A Spring Drive is not a mechanical watch, it is a quartz regulated watch, of course it's more accurate. Why not just get a 9F HAQ if you want better accuracy for cheaper? Because having the watch be powered by a mainspring matters to you? You get a shorter power reserve, and you have to service the movement as regularly as you would have to change the battery on a quartz watch, at a far greater cost. At the end of the day, the only reason to prefer a Spring Drive is the smoothness of the second hand sweep.
> 
> The Bulova Precisionist has a second hand sweep that is better than a mechanical movement, so again, what was the problem that Spring Drive was supposed to solve? It's less accurate, less robust, less affordable, and has a lower power reserve than a HAQ, and unlike a mechanical watch, it is absolutely dependent on Seiko continuing to produce the electronic components in the movement to maintain it indefinitely.


Haha you hate Spring Drive, don't you?


----------



## mleok

6L35 said:


> Haha you hate Spring Drive, don't you?


I just think anyone who feels it appropriate to compare the accuracy of a Spring Drive to a mechanical watch has drunk the Seiko Kool-Aid, and doesn't actually understand what makes achieving accuracy in a mechanical watch hard. In a sense, a Spring Drive is a bit like what many Seiko fans do with their mechanical movements with high positional variance, putting it a particular position overnight to correct for the watch going too slow or too fast, except that an electronic circuit does that for you 8 times a second. It's also the reason why HAQ fans thumb their noses at radio controlled watches, and GPS watches.


----------



## 6L35

mleok said:


> I just think anyone who feels it appropriate to compare the accuracy of a Spring Drive to a mechanical watch has drunk the Seiko Kool-Aid, and doesn't actually understand what makes achieving accuracy in a mechanical watch hard. In a sense, a Spring Drive is a bit like what many Seiko fans do with their mechanical movements with high positional variance, putting it a particular position overnight to correct for the watch going too slow or too fast, except that an electronic circuit does that for you 8 times a second. It's also the reason why HAQ fans thumb their noses at radio controlled watches, and GPS watches.


When you do not know what to say, you have the tendency to be derogatory.


----------



## manofrolex

mleok said:


> I just think anyone who feels it appropriate to compare the accuracy of a Spring Drive to a mechanical watch has drunk the Seiko Kool-Aid, and doesn't actually understand what makes achieving accuracy in a mechanical watch hard. In a sense, a Spring Drive is a bit like what many Seiko fans do with their mechanical movements with high positional variance, putting it a particular position overnight to correct for the watch going too slow or too fast, except that an electronic circuit does that for you 8 times a second. It's also the reason why HAQ fans thumb their noses at radio controlled watches, and GPS watches.


We got it , move on already . If it isn't the lack of precision of Seiko mechanical movements it is the lack of good tolerances on bracelets and if isn't that it is that spring drive movements aren't mechanical so for Christ's sake stop .


----------



## krayzie

No you guys are all wrong. It's the X logo!!!

BTW I think Spring Drive was really intended to replace Kinetic and not the traditional mechanical watch, that was already done by Quartz decades before.

The first Basel showing even had Spring Drive Kinetic on the prototype dial.


----------



## Arclite

mms said:


> SNJ049 SNJ051 Limited
> 
> View attachment 15067103
> View attachment 15067107


These are great. I think they'll push those that have H558s to pull their wallets out. The SNJ025 was nice, but didn't inspire me to get a back up. These new SNJs however do, especially since have a few more years wearing into a uniform!

I like how they changed the hands, and matched the the indicies to a more land based theme similar to but different from the SBDC011 (Fieldmaster)!


----------



## timetellinnoob

krayzie said:


> No you guys are all wrong. It's the X logo!!!


can't you see what they're doing to us??


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









(i honestly don't know what this is supposed to mean i just thought it would make a funny image lol)


----------



## jjmc87

Can the steel bezel MM200 just release already pleaseeeee


----------



## Worker

Arclite said:


> These are great. I think they'll push those that have H558s to pull their wallets out. The SNJ025 was nice, but didn't inspire me to get a back up. These new SNJs however do, especially since have a few more years wearing into a uniform!
> 
> I like how they changed the hands, and matched the the indicies to a more land based theme similar to but different from the SBDC011 (Fieldmaster)!


Yeah, very attractive pieces for sure!! Thank you for posting!!!

Is this probably something we should not anticipate until the end of the year?


----------



## hakabasch

mleok said:


> I just think anyone who feels it appropriate to compare the accuracy of a Spring Drive to a mechanical watch has drunk the Seiko Kool-Aid, and doesn't actually understand what makes achieving accuracy in a mechanical watch hard. In a sense, a Spring Drive is a bit like what many Seiko fans do with their mechanical movements with high positional variance, putting it a particular position overnight to correct for the watch going too slow or too fast, except that an electronic circuit does that for you 8 times a second. It's also the reason why HAQ fans thumb their noses at radio controlled watches, and GPS watches.


For poeple like me, staring at SD's smooth second hand is simply ... fun and enjoyable.
No need to bash other people's preference.


----------



## mleok

hakabasch said:


> For poeple like me, staring at SD's smooth second hand is simply ... fun and enjoyable.
> No need to bash other people's preference.


I think the smoothness of the Spring Drive sweep is precisely the one reason that makes sense for buying a Spring Drive.


----------



## clyde_frog

pos website edit


----------



## clyde_frog

Spring Drive competing with pure mechanical for accuracy is like 2 cyclists racing eachother and one has an E-bike.



krayzie said:


> No you guys are all wrong. It's the X logo!!!
> 
> BTW I think Spring Drive was really intended to replace Kinetic and not the traditional mechanical watch, that was already done by Quartz decades before.
> 
> The first Basel showing even had Spring Drive Kinetic on the prototype dial.


Replacing Kinetic with something that costs at least 10 times more wouldn't be very clever. Solar is replacing Kinetic, it won't be around much longer. I think they've just hung onto it for so long because afaik it's their own innovation but it's being phased out.


----------



## Xhantos

Spring Drive is not pure/traditional mechanical, not pure Quartz, but it is mechanical, and it is Quartz (regulated).

The truth is, it is the ultimate pinnacle of horology (if you can understand and appreciate it). It is a hybrid movement which fuses mechanical ancient technology with future modern technology.

More than 20 years ago now, I was also guilty of buying a few 'Kinetic' watches thinking they were like the 'Spring Drive' we have today. But now I know better


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

I own an old Kinetic from the mid-1990s and had the movement replaced last year... was pretty cheap to do by an independent company. It's sentimental so it was worth it, I appreciate it's legacy technology but I like the design of the watch. Picture from internet, couldn't find a wrist shot on my 'puter.


----------



## georgefl74

Why are we still scrolling through all those opinions on spring drive vs whatever? Kindly take them to another thread thank you very much.


----------



## Sajster

I just had the newish Seiko Alpinist Black Dial delivered. It's a nice comfortable watch and looks good both in casual clothes and in smart clothes.


----------



## krayzie

georgefl74 said:


> Why are we still scrolling through all those opinions on spring drive vs whatever? Kindly take them to another thread thank you very much.



























In Japan Watch Maker Lumbar Won Steady Hands The Best!!!


----------



## ahonobaka

I check back every few weeks/months...Hilariously I see the same constituents arguing the same points as months before. 

Can't wait till people start getting new models in hand though!


----------



## konners

ahonobaka said:


> Can't wait till people start getting new models in hand though!


At this rate I'll settle for low res. grain photos of photos!


----------



## ftb

georgefl74 said:


> Why are we still scrolling through all those opinions on spring drive vs whatever? Kindly take them to another thread thank you very much.


Apart from when it becomes petty attacks on users' opinions, I'm enjoying this discussion because I'm learning a lot.


----------



## cmhwatch

Too bad they are so HUGE. 43mm is too much.


----------



## 5959HH

ftb said:


> Apart from when it becomes petty attacks on users' opinions, I'm enjoying this discussion because I'm learning a lot.


There is often a fine line between a passionate position of opinion and actual disrespect for another's point of view. I too can pick up information from points and counter points regarding the spring drive, of which my knowledge and experience is limited (minuscule).


----------



## timetellinnoob

it's a message board about watches, the subject is NEW WATCHES. people post NEW WATCHES, and people post their opinions about them. how do people expect it to stay completely on track? people's thoughts here are likely either going to be criticism or approval, which leads to _discussion_. it can never really be 100% ONLY about new watches. other watches are going to come up in people's thoughts about new designs.


----------



## yonsson

krayzie said:


> View attachment 15071743
> 
> In Japan Watch Maker Lumbar Won Steady Hands The Best!!!


Who on earth made the decision to use that case for the new movement? I liked the SBGH257 I had, but the price is insane so I'm guessing the market was very limited. And now they do another one, with an even higher price tag. Seems like they keep making the opposite decision of... well... logic.


----------



## yonsson

The crystal, the dial, the hands. Slap my butt and call me a donkey! 
I'm glad these are all Prospex models and not GS. It would have been a very expensive summer.


----------



## jjmc87

The new seconds hand looks amazing


----------



## clyde_frog

Guessing that Willard is going to be ridiculously popular. They've done a great job with that one imo (i.e. kept it close to the original and not done anything stupid like putting a weird handset on it).


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> Seems like they keep making the opposite decision of... well... logic.


Do you know if the Spring Drive Tuna will be discontinued like the MM600?

I've pretty much given up saving for a new GS. They are starting to really cross into the 5 digit territory. I'm just missing a 600m in my measly Seiko rotation fleet (I try hard not to buy similar models).


----------



## clyde_frog

wtf is wrong with this website, seriously...


----------



## clyde_frog

krayzie said:


> Do you know if the Spring Drive Tuna will be discontinued like the MM600?
> 
> I've pretty much given up saving for a new GS. They are starting to really cross into the 5 digit territory. I'm just missing a 600m in my measly Seiko rotation fleet (I try hard not to buy similar models).


MM600 isn't discontinued.

https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/sbdb011


----------



## secfincorp

WHEN WILL THE SPB153 BE AVAILABLE FOR PURCHASE. SORRY IF THIS HAS BEEN ASKED I SCROLLED BACKWARDS LOOKING FOR AN ANSWER.
THANKS.


----------



## mi6_

secfincorp said:


> WHEN WILL THE SPB153 BE AVAILABLE FOR PURCHASE. SORRY IF THIS HAS BEEN ASKED I SCROLLED BACKWARDS LOOKING FOR AN ANSWER.
> THANKS.


I believe they're summer releases so likely July/August? Probably up on the air with the current global situation though.


----------



## krayzie

clyde_frog said:


> wtf is wrong with this website, seriously...


It wants you to do a double post everytime lol!



clyde_frog said:


> MM600 isn't discontinued.
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/sbdb011


I will probably need to buy either the MM600 or SD Tuna sometime this year before they either get rid of them or start putting X on the dial.

Our customs here in the great white north are taxing PPEs to the point that people have to abandon them for the gov to grab ($140 in tax on $30 value of goods).

Just not too sure what they are doing these days with goods like watches.

Locally if I were to buy another Seiko it'll either be a GS or one of those 55th anniversary divers, if the lockdown doesn't manage to drive the ADs out of business first.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

clyde_frog said:


> Guessing that Willard is going to be ridiculously popular. They've done a great job with that one imo (i.e. kept it close to the original and not done anything stupid like putting a weird handset on it).


For sure, although I predict many unused bracelets as the black dial one goes straight onto rubber.


----------



## GregoryD

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15073843
> 
> View attachment 15073845
> 
> The crystal, the dial, the hands. Slap my butt and call me a donkey!
> I'm glad these are all Prospex models and not GS. It would have been a very expensive summer.


The green bezel is more of a brownish/baby poop color and doesn't really match the dial, but maybe it's just the lighting. The black-dialed version looks great!


----------



## TheJubs

Is the new Uemura coming out before the new 62mas? Feels like I've seen more real-life pics of the Uemura then the 62mas.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15073843
> 
> View attachment 15073845
> 
> The crystal, the dial, the hands. Slap my butt and call me a donkey!
> I'm glad these are all Prospex models and not GS. It would have been a very expensive summer.


Upon release (leaked pictures, that is) I was immediately pulled towards the green one. But man! That black one is melted case perfection!

I was over with Seiko (never really got into them, I admit) - but now they putting out all these gems? Gonna have to sell a micro or two for these...

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## yonsson

I’m still getting the SPB143 but the new Willard and the new Alpinist looks equally nice if not nicer. It might be a SEIKO-trio summer for me.


----------



## Horoticus

yonsson said:


> I'm still getting the SPB143 but the new Willard and the new Alpinist looks equally nice if not nicer. It might be a SEIKO-trio summer for me.


Now we're talking! I'm with you @yonsson. Hope to grab some Seiko fun this summer and spread the joy - 100% positivity. :-!


----------



## Galaga

LordBrettSinclair said:


> For sure, although I predict many unused bracelets as the black dial one goes straight onto rubber.


Is it a 20mm lug width?


----------



## shelfcompact

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15073843
> 
> View attachment 15073845
> 
> The crystal, the dial, the hands. Slap my butt and call me a donkey!
> I'm glad these are all Prospex models and not GS. It would have been a very expensive summer.


They really do look good!
I have a vintage one, so I think I'll go with green? Man.


----------



## Galaga

shelfcompact said:


> They really do look good!
> I have a vintage one, so I think I'll go with green? Man.


The OEM green rubber would go well with the black one too.


----------



## Rocat

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15073845
> 
> The crystal, the dial, the hands. Slap my butt and call me a donkey!
> I'm glad these are all Prospex models and not GS. It would have been a very expensive summer.


The bezel color reminds me of the 1974 green piece of crap Fiat 124 Wagon my Dad bought in the late 70's. It was that green and just an awful car.

Do you guys realize how difficult it was to be cool in High School in Fiat Wagon? Very difficult. I was so happy when I bought my 1983 Mazda RX-7 my Senior Year.

Back to watches now....


----------



## timetellinnoob

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15073843
> 
> View attachment 15073845
> 
> The crystal, the dial, the hands. Slap my butt and call me a donkey!
> I'm glad these are all Prospex models and not GS. It would have been a very expensive summer.


when will anyone show pics of the ticking watch and not the dummy watch set to 10:08:42 or whatever? not you yonnson, the people taking these pictures... why do all these "reviews" of it always have the dummy watch?


----------



## raustin33

I think the SPB151 is going to surprise a lot of folks with how small it is. 

It's listed as 42.7mm wide, and the SKX is 42.5mm wide, but the bezels on these are far more inset from the case than the SKX, so I think these are going to look quite a bit smaller on wrist than the measurements suggest. Which….as one of the giant wristed members here, sucks for me, but I think it's going to make these a massive success. 

Many complain about Seikos being too large, but I think this will honestly be the watch for the 38-40mm crowd.


----------



## Galaga

raustin33 said:


> I think the SPB151 is going to surprise a lot of folks with how small it is.
> 
> It's listed as 42.7mm wide, and the SKX is 42.5mm wide, but the bezels on these are far more inset from the case than the SKX, so I think these are going to look quite a bit smaller on wrist than the measurements suggest. Which&#8230;.as one of the giant wristed members here, sucks for me, but I think it's going to make these a massive success.
> 
> Many complain about Seikos being too large, but I think this will honestly be the watch for the 38-40mm crowd.


I think it needed to be to make the baton hands in proportion to the dial.


----------



## Michael Day

raustin33 said:


> I think the SPB151 is going to surprise a lot of folks with how small it is.
> 
> It's listed as 42.7mm wide, and the SKX is 42.5mm wide, but the bezels on these are far more inset from the case than the SKX, so I think these are going to look quite a bit smaller on wrist than the measurements suggest. Which&#8230;.as one of the giant wristed members here, sucks for me, but I think it's going to make these a massive success.
> 
> Many complain about Seikos being too large, but I think this will honestly be the watch for the 38-40mm crowd.


In quite interested in this model. Would love to know the thickness as the article says substantially thinner...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pojo1806

yonsson said:


> I'm still getting the SPB143 but the new Willard and the new Alpinist looks equally nice if not nicer. It might be a SEIKO-trio summer for me.


I'm with you on the SPB143 and new Alpinist, hopefully have both in my collection before the end of the year.


----------



## Treeslayer4570

Michael Day said:


> In quite interested in this model. Would love to know the thickness as the article says substantially thinner...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How do you even measure a Willard? I just tried measuring my Sharkey 6105 for comparison and when i take a measurement with caliper to get a total width, it is 45.5mm hitting the crown guard. If i just take a measurement from 3 to 9 it's 43.8mm. 
This is a watch that looks big, and wears small.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

Treeslayer4570 said:


> How do you even measure a Willard? I just tried measuring my Sharkey 6105 for comparison and when i take a measurement with caliper to get a total width, it is 45.5mm hitting the crown guard. If i just take a measurement from 3 to 9 it's 43.8mm.
> This is a watch that looks big, and wears small.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











That's how I'd do it. You have to measure including the crown guard imo since it is such a large area of the case.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

clyde_frog said:


> That's how I'd do it. You have to measure including the crown guard imo since it is such a large area of the case.


That's the most bizarre and arbitrary way to measure a watch I've ever seen.

Measure across the horizon, ignore the crown guard, just like you would on any other normal watch. Then get lug-to-lug.


----------



## clyde_frog

GirchyGirchy said:


> That's the most bizarre and arbitrary way to measure a watch I've ever seen.
> 
> Measure across the horizon, ignore the crown guard, just like you would on any other normal watch. Then get lug-to-lug.


It's not really a conventional crown guard is it. Measuring across the horizon isn't the normal way to do it. You measure across the widest part of the case not including the crown guard, but on this the crown guard is more like part of the case than a conventional crown guard. Measuring across the horizon on that watch is not giving you a proper measurement of the size of it at all, as it is the narrowest measurement possible on a big cushion case.


----------



## vintagewatchfiend

raustin33 said:


> I think the SPB151 is going to surprise a lot of folks with how small it is.
> 
> It's listed as 42.7mm wide, and the SKX is 42.5mm wide, but the bezels on these are far more inset from the case than the SKX, so I think these are going to look quite a bit smaller on wrist than the measurements suggest. Which&#8230;.as one of the giant wristed members here, sucks for me, but I think it's going to make these a massive success.
> 
> Many complain about Seikos being too large, but I think this will honestly be the watch for the 38-40mm crowd.


And that's what worries me. I love my SKX and it's size, but for a Willard-esq watch, it's got to come in around the same size as what it was originally. I love my Turtle's size and don't feel like it's too large at all. 
I really need to see on-wrist shots before I drop $1700 CDN on a watch that will feel too small...


----------



## mi6_

raustin33 said:


> I think the SPB151 is going to surprise a lot of folks with how small it is.
> 
> It's listed as 42.7mm wide, and the SKX is 42.5mm wide, but the bezels on these are far more inset from the case than the SKX, so I think these are going to look quite a bit smaller on wrist than the measurements suggest. Which&#8230;.as one of the giant wristed members here, sucks for me, but I think it's going to make these a massive success.
> 
> Many complain about Seikos being too large, but I think this will honestly be the watch for the 38-40mm crowd.


Yes definitely. It will be only slightly larger than the mini turtle. The mini turtle is 42.3mm, 43mm lug to lug and has about a 39mm bezel diameter. Personally I like the smaller sizes and it also keeps the weight down on these cushion case/turtle case divers with all the extra case material present.

The mini-turtle is an awesome watch, but doesn't seem to be very popular with Seikoholics. I think it's very underrated and a under appreciated. I hope the same thing doesn't happen with the SPB151 series and people still give it a chance.


----------



## JRMARTINS

Here's a review of the new SPB143/145/147/149

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/hands-on-with-seikos-new-prospex-62mas-diver-interpretations/

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagewatchfiend

JRMARTINS said:


> Here's a review of the new SPB143/145/147/149
> 
> https://www.ablogtowatch.com/hands-on-with-seikos-new-prospex-62mas-diver-interpretations/
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


Lovely! Thanks for posting!


----------



## vintagewatchfiend

double post


----------



## 5959HH

Treeslayer4570 said:


> <snip>
> This is a watch that looks big, and wears small.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that applies to the SLA033 that looks big but IMO actually wears more like a 40mm to 41mm watch which is the approximate measurement of the bezel. The cushion case slopes inward so the case seems to hug the wrist.


----------



## shelfcompact

Really not a fan of the new 62MAS Prospex watches. Something about the bezel throws me off.
I want that silicone tire track strap though.


----------



## GregoryD

Photo from ABTW. I just had to post because, good gravy, that looks nice.


----------



## krayzie

shelfcompact said:


> Really not a fan of the new 62MAS Prospex watches. Something about the bezel throws me off.
> I want that silicone tire track strap though.


Cuz the bezel is too big compare to the original and SLA017.

Yes just need to know the width of the tire track strap, but then you see the grain on the rear of the strap is the same as the one on the Arnie Retro; a tad thick but not too overly stiff and quite grippy. Won't be as comfy as the SLA033 strap tho.


----------



## B1ff_77

JRMARTINS said:


> Here's a review of the new SPB143/145/147/149
> 
> https://www.ablogtowatch.com/hands-on-with-seikos-new-prospex-62mas-diver-interpretations/
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


These are looking better and better every time I see them....Have to say, weirdly the limited edition is the weakest for me. The gilt looks amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

The bezel is wide on that one and I didnt like it at first but they are nice, it wouldn't put me off it. The new "mm200" () looks the best of all of these new ones though imo.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

Is it just the angle or is the SPB15x's case kinda.. Square-looking? Like they elongated the case again, like how they ruined the turtle? It doesn't look the 6105 at all.
....... SEIKO don't do this to me!


----------



## Engi

On those SPB151 and SPB153 are the bezel in ceramic or aluminium ? And the glass is sapphyre or hardlex ? Is the lud width 22mm or 20mm ?

Thanks in advance !


----------



## vintagewatchfiend

Where'd you get that wrist shot of the SPB153??


----------



## fluence4

Didn't like the bezel width at first, but oh man here it looks gorgeous! 6105 is the greatest Seiko diver for me, but new version of 62mas will be the next one. It is way nicer than the new "6105" imo.

















Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Engi

vintagewatchfiend said:


> Where'd you get that wrist shot of the SPB153??


Taken on Instagram


----------



## timetellinnoob

10:08:42 10:08:42 10:08:42 10:08:42 10:08:42

no work and dummy watch pics make Jack a dull boy or something something

=)

Seiko.......... send people working watches to photograph, huh?


----------



## clyde_frog

timetellinnoob said:


> 10:08:42 10:08:42 10:08:42 10:08:42 10:08:42
> 
> no work and dummy watch pics make Jack a dull boy or something something
> 
> =)
> 
> Seiko.......... send people working watches to photograph, huh?


Probably don't want the people reviewing them to be telling everybody that their sample was running 20 seconds fast.

edit: that's a joke, but who knows


----------



## Treeslayer4570

clyde_frog said:


> View attachment 15075645
> 
> 
> That's how I'd do it. You have to measure including the crown guard imo since it is such a large area of the case.


So after looking closely at this pic, i realized what is different. The crown is at the modern 19 minute mark and not the 21 minute mark like the original. This has pushed the crown guard up to almost the 3 O'clock position, where the original was more even with the 17 minute mark. In regards to the measurement of the width, they must be measuring from 9 to 3, there is just no way they have shrunk this watch to be smaller than the original.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

The 35MAS look amazing! Can’t wait to get mine. The dream of a modern 6105-8000 is still alive. I hope these sell like hot cakes to SEIKO finally gets that ~40mm x 200n is a winning combo. I can see myself wearing the SBP143 a lot, but with a mm300 clasp of course.


----------



## shelfcompact

Another from Insta.
The lighting changes this watch dramatically.












krayzie said:


> Cuz the bezel is too big compare to the original and SLA017.
> 
> Yes just need to know the width of the tire track strap, but then you see the grain on the rear of the strap is the same as the one on the Arnie Retro; a tad thick but not too overly stiff and quite grippy. Won't be as comfy as the SLA033 strap tho.


Yes, that's it. It's just a bit too wide for me.


----------



## TheJubs

Engi said:


> On those SPB151 and SPB153 are the bezel in ceramic or aluminium ? And the glass is sapphyre or hardlex ? Is the lud width 22mm or 20mm ?
> 
> Thanks in advance !


Those who handled it said the bezel is aluminum. Glass is sapphire. Not sure of lug width, but probably 20mm imo.

Watch looks good, but may wait for different colorways to be released in the future. Not sure on that green.


----------



## vintagewatchfiend

No image posted!


----------



## Engi

TheJubs said:


> Those who handled it said the bezel is aluminum. Glass is sapphire. Not sure of lug width, but probably 20mm imo.
> 
> Watch looks good, but may wait for different colorways to be released in the future. Not sure on that green.


Thanks a lot for your reply. The bezel material is not reported on the net, maybe it could be matte ceramic. Due to the case size and shape, maybe 22mm lug width could be more appropriate.


----------



## yonsson

Engi said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply. The bezel material is not reported on the net, maybe it could be matte ceramic. Due to the case size and shape, maybe 22mm lug width could be more appropriate.


Most def 20mm. My mistake. Thought you were discussing the smaller SPB models.


----------



## shelfcompact

Engi said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply. The bezel material is not reported on the net, maybe it could be matte ceramic. Due to the case size and shape, maybe 22mm lug width could be more appropriate.


EDIT: Nvm, misread. You're right, it isn't mentioned.
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/seiko-spb151-and-spb153-captain-willard-prospex-introducing


----------



## clyde_frog

shelfcompact said:


> EDIT: Nvm, misread. You're right, it isn't mentioned.
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/seiko-spb151-and-spb153-captain-willard-prospex-introducing


Where?

edit: Ninja edit


----------



## Engi

shelfcompact said:


> EDIT: Nvm, misread. You're right, it isn't mentioned.
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/seiko-spb151-and-spb153-captain-willard-prospex-introducing


Thanks. In fact its strange that no where are detailed spec of bezel and lug size of those SPB151/153 Seiko


----------



## Jason Bourne

Would those rubber straps fit 6 inch wrist?


----------



## Engi

shelfcompact said:


> EDIT: Nvm, misread. You're right, it isn't mentioned.
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/seiko-spb151-and-spb153-captain-willard-prospex-introducing


Thanks. In fact its strange that no where are detailed spec of bezel and lug size of those SPB151/153 Seiko


----------



## ashcrow

spb14X are nice. but think i will hold back for spb187. hope it exist and hope for more pics soon. prefer the 4pm crown and thinner bezel.


----------



## konners

Here's an article on the new Cocktail Time pieces:

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/seiko-...il-time-series-with-three-new-smaller-models/


----------



## Galaga

5959HH said:


> I think that applies to the SLA033 that looks big but IMO actually wears more like a 40mm to 41mm watch which is the approximate measurement of the bezel. The cushion case slopes inward so the case seems to hug the wrist.


That's a top watch you have there.


----------



## vintagewatchfiend

Well, looking at Peter Kotsas YouTube comparison overlay of the SRP777 and the SPB151, it would seem that the 151 is simply a Turtle case with the crown guard notch. It shows what seemed "off" about it for me (and others it would seem). This is really disappointing. The Willard has such a distinctive shape, and for this release to be Notched Turtle™ seems like a waste (yes, movement upgrade etc. but I care little for that side of this release).

And I understand the idea of not wanting to tread into the SLA033 territory for those who paid a fortune for that one, but still, this is just an annoying development with this release and with Seiko in general...


----------



## Engi

Well, I contacted directly Seiko Japan to inquiry about model specification of SPB151.

Here their reply:

1) Bezel material: *Stainless steel*

2) Glass material: Sapphire glass

3) Lug width: 20mm

Hope this helps


----------



## clyde_frog

Engi said:


> Well, I contacted directly Seiko Japan to inquiry about model specification of SPB151.
> 
> Here their reply:
> 
> 1) Bezel material: *Stainless steel*
> 
> 2) Glass material: Sapphire glass
> 
> 3) Lug width: 20mm
> 
> Hope this helps


The bezel is stainless steel, it's the bezel insert material that people need to know about.


----------



## Engi

clyde_frog said:


> The bezel is stainless steel, it's the bezel insert material that people need to know about.


In fact my question was "which is the bezel material of this reference SPB151, ceramic or aluminum ?"


----------



## kriiiss

Engi said:


> In fact my question was "which is the bezel material of this reference SPB151, ceramic or aluminum ?"


again....they're asking about the bezel *
insert* not the bezel itself


----------



## clyde_frog

Seiko's specs even on their own website are so inconsistent and lacking. Even after these have been released the chances are they still won't actually state what it's made from.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

clyde_frog said:


> The bezel is stainless steel, it's the bezel insert material that people need to know about.


Yeah if it's not ceramic then you gotta throw the whole watch away.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Engi

kriiiss said:


> again....they're asking about the bezel *
> insert* not the bezel itself


In fact I asked again about the bezel *insert*, we will see what they will reply...


----------



## clyde_frog

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Yeah if it's not ceramic then you gotta throw the whole watch away.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Surfaced hardened steel would be good too. I'm not in the "give me ceramic or give me death" brigade. I like ceramic but I think it has one thing which is mostly seen as positive but can also be seen as a negative, which is it doesn't age. Aluminium at that price would be a complete no-go though as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## jjmc87

Man I need more details on these new MM200's, I haven't felt this impatient since I was a kid on Christmas Eve


----------



## konners

^^ haha this.


----------



## Joll71

He's simply wrong. The SPB151 is 42.7 wide, 46.6 long and has 20mm lugs. The SRP777 is 45 wide, 48 long and has 22mm lugs. They're completely different cases. Just look at them, how could anybody think they are the same?

Seiko picture their watches to scale on their sites.
https://www.seikowatches.com/de-de/products/prospex/spb151j1
https://www.seikowatches.com/de-de/products/prospex/srp777k1


----------



## Nayche

jjmc87 said:


> Man I need more details on these new MM200's, I haven't felt this impatient since I was a kid on Christmas Eve


Yeah man, these new releases look great but I reckon the MM200 could be the pick of the bunch. 41mm case would be prefect.


----------



## raustin33

jjmc87 said:


> Man I need more details on these new MM200's, I haven't felt this impatient since I was a kid on Christmas Eve


Me x 1000. I'm in the minority group who thinks and hopes they're using the same 44m case.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Will Seiko ever do 6105-8000 reissue?


----------



## countingseconds

raustin33 said:


> Me x 1000. I'm in the minority group who thinks and hopes they're using the same 44m case.


Not the minority. I think a lot of us find that the existing 44mm case is perfect in size.


----------



## Emceemon

clyde_frog said:


> Surfaced hardened steel would be good too. I'm not in the "give me ceramic or give me death" brigade. I like ceramic but I think it has one thing which is mostly seen as positive but can also be seen as a negative, which is it doesn't age. Aluminium at that price would be a complete no-go though as far as I'm concerned.


You said the truth sir.

I want to see my age age with me and develop its patina. No ceramic insert for me!

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Emceemon

vintagewatchfiend said:


> Well, looking at Peter Kotsas YouTube comparison overlay of the SRP777 and the SPB151, it would seem that the 151 is simply a Turtle case with the crown guard notch. It shows what seemed "off" about it for me (and others it would seem). This is really disappointing. The Willard has such a distinctive shape, and for this release to be Notched Turtle seems like a waste (yes, movement upgrade etc. but I care little for that side of this release).
> 
> And I understand the idea of not wanting to tread into the SLA033 territory for those who paid a fortune for that one, but still, this is just an annoying development with this release and with Seiko in general...


The case shape looks very different!

Look at these :

























Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

Emceemon said:


> The case shape looks very different!
> 
> Look at these :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15086189


you have to watch the overlay in the video


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Emceemon said:


> The case shape looks very different!
> 
> Look at these :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15086189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Being an owner of the 033...I do see the difference but damn I also see you guys are nothing but a bunch of enablers forcing me to consider getting one of these as well lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

I think the Peter Kotsa argument is weak. Why is it a lesser watch if it's essentially a turtle case shaved down with the iconic "notch"? I don't care if it's more long than round than the original case, it's still a beautiful watch in execution. A modern reinterpretation does not have to be a direct copy, and frankly, nothing will beat the original so what's there to moan about? Not to mention he hasn't handled one in person to compare.


----------



## Joll71

ahonobaka said:


> I think the Peter Kotsa argument is weak. Why is it a lesser watch if it's essentially a turtle case shaved down with the iconic "notch"? I don't care if it's more long than round than the original case, it's still a beautiful watch in execution. A modern reinterpretation does not have to be a direct copy, and frankly, nothing will beat the original so what's there to moan about? Not to mention he hasn't handled one in person to compare.


Not to mention he compares two differently scaled pictures - the picture of the willard is bigger than it should be. If I expanded a picture of the mini turtle and laid it over the turtle I could make them look the same.

Open these two links in tabs next to each other and compare the two watches. Completely different cases. The man's an idiot.

https://www.seikowatches.com/de-de/p...ospex/spb151j1
https://www.seikowatches.com/de-de/p...ospex/srp777k1


----------



## yonsson

Obviously SEIKO’s response in related to the insert, not the bezel itself. The bezel is steel, insert is aluminum. If you can’t see the difference between ceramics and aluminum in the pics above, then how important can it be? 

Aluminum inserts are cheap as chips so I like aluminum, they also look better. And that thin bezel would never be able to room a ceramic Seiko bezel insert. So clearly, it’s alu.


----------



## konners

A Blog To Watches hands on the SPB153 with some new photos:

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/seiko-prospex-captain-willard-spb153-hands-on/


----------



## Cosmodromedary

konners said:


> A Blog To Watches hands on the SPB153 with some new photos:
> 
> https://www.ablogtowatch.com/seiko-prospex-captain-willard-spb153-hands-on/


Great new photos, though I'm not sure I like what Seiko have done with the crystal. That beveled edge makes the dial look tiny.

I'm still keen on the black one though. Even if I may end up swapping the crystal.


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> Obviously SEIKO's response in related to the insert, not the bezel itself. The bezel is steel, insert is aluminum.


If you are talking about the thing a few pages back, and you believe Seiko's response is related to the insert, they said it was steel, not aluminium.



yonsson said:


> If you can't see the difference between ceramics and aluminum in the pics above, then how important can it be?


Seriously? It's not just about how it looks is it, it's the durability.



yonsson said:


> Aluminum inserts are cheap as chips so I like aluminum


Well many people don't like cheap as chips aluminium inserts when they're spending a lot of money on a watch.


----------



## vintagewatchfiend

Joll71 said:


> Not to mention he compares two differently scaled pictures - the picture of the willard is bigger than it should be. If I expanded a picture of the mini turtle and laid it over the turtle I could make them look the same.
> 
> Open these two links in tabs next to each other and compare the two watches. Completely different cases. The man's an idiot.
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/de-de/p...ospex/spb151j1
> https://www.seikowatches.com/de-de/p...ospex/srp777k1


(Edit as my reply felt snarky) it's something that is visible to the eye in the video.
Are you that mad about a comparison to the Turtle that you're willing to throw out politeness (in calling the man an idiot)?
Watch the overlay in the video, with a scaled up SPB151 laid right over top of the Turtle. It's not a question of size, but of the shape. Looking at them side by side (in 404 error pages, btw) isn't going to do the trick.


----------



## vintagewatchfiend

ahonobaka said:


> I think the Peter Kotsa argument is weak. Why is it a lesser watch if it's essentially a turtle case shaved down with the iconic "notch"? I don't care if it's more long than round than the original case, it's still a beautiful watch in execution. A modern reinterpretation does not have to be a direct copy, and frankly, nothing will beat the original so what's there to moan about? Not to mention he hasn't handled one in person to compare.


Again, it comes down to personal preference. I personally have wanted an affordable reissue of the Willard with it's iconic case shape, this isn't exactly it in shape and that stands out IMO, and I've said as much. Is it beautiful? Yes, but it isn't exactly what I wanted. Who's moaning? I've simply stated my thoughts.


----------



## Tickstart

yonsson said:


> aluminum


I expected better from a swede.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

yonsson said:


> Obviously SEIKO's response in related to the insert, not the bezel itself. The bezel is steel, insert is aluminum. If you can't see the difference between ceramics and aluminum in the pics above, then how important can it be?
> 
> Aluminum inserts are cheap as chips so I like aluminum, they also look better. And that thin bezel would never be able to room a ceramic Seiko bezel insert. So clearly, it's alu.





clyde_frog said:


> If you are talking about the thing a few pages back, and you believe Seiko's response is related to the insert, they said it was steel, not aluminium.
> 
> Seriously? It's not just about how it looks is it, it's the durability.
> 
> Well many people don't like cheap as chips aluminium inserts when they're spending a lot of money on a watch.


Yeah so like I said before, you've gotta throw the whole watch away since the bezel insert isn't ceramic. Because if you scratch an aluminum or steel bezel, the watch is pretty much worthless. It's pretty common knowledge that watches are meant to be investments, and not meant to be worn. If they're worn then they show wear and that's unacceptable.

Plus, everyone knows that ceramic bezels inserts are impervious to damage. The monolithic ceramic bezel on my Transocean definitely doesn't have a scratch in it. Oh and my Ball EM2 Skindiver ceramic bezel insert definitely never came unglued suddenly, prompting an 8 month long repair.

I hate the fact that almost all of my Seiko divers watches have steel or aluminum bezels that are inexpensive and easy to replace. It's the WORST.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

vintagewatchfiend said:


> Again, it comes down to personal preference. I personally have wanted an affordable reissue of the Willard with it's iconic case shape, this isn't exactly it in shape and that stands out IMO, and I've said as much. Is it beautiful? Yes, but it isn't exactly what I wanted. Who's moaning? I've simply stated my thoughts.


No ill will here, didn't know you posted something on the topic so it wasn't directed at you. We all like Seiko and vote with our dollars. Realistically though, there are few watch manufacturers who can/would do a 1:1 reissue and Seiko historically have not, at least in the last 5-10 years so I personally wouldn't expect anything less here. My bet though is that these come close enough to scratch that itch, and this will be a banner year for Seiko divers.


----------



## vintagewatchfiend

ahonobaka said:


> No ill will here, didn't know you posted something on the topic so it wasn't directed at you. We all like Seiko and vote with our dollars. Realistically though, there are few watch manufacturers who can/would do a 1:1 reissue and Seiko historically have not, at least in the last 5-10 years so I personally wouldn't expect anything less here. My bet though is that these come close enough to scratch that itch, and this will be a banner year for Seiko divers.


No worries, I may have been too sensitive to the replies on this whole overlay topic. I may come around with the SPB, but there is just something about that original Willard shape that has always fascinated me. And I was pretty bent about the SLA being so expensive. I feel like they could have gone whole hog with the shape on the SPB while updating the hands etc. to modernize it. It wouldn't have cannibalized the SLA033 in any way, and would have alleviated that nitpick. But, it is what it is!


----------



## krayzie

Would it have been better if they retro the 6105-8000 case instead of shrinking the 6105-8110 case this time around.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Yeah I agree. I wish seiko remade the 8000.


----------



## konners

Jason Bourne said:


> Yeah I agree. I wish seiko remade the 8000.


That one's for your "hard-earned" further down the road!


----------



## Michael Day

Engi said:


> Well, I contacted directly Seiko Japan to inquiry about model specification of SPB151.
> 
> Here their reply:
> 
> 1) Bezel material: *Stainless steel*
> 
> 2) Glass material: Sapphire glass
> 
> 3) Lug width: 20mm
> 
> Hope this helps


Did you happen to get watch height?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## georgefl74

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I hate the fact that almost all of my Seiko divers watches have steel or aluminum bezels that are inexpensive and easy to replace. It's the WORST.


Good luck trying to get a replacement bezel _insert _from Seiko. They are only selling the complete bezel set. You can however swap it with a non-OEM _if_ its a popular model.

So yes, the aluminum insert is the cheap, easy to replace one, but Seiko didn't get the memo.


----------



## georgefl74

krayzie said:


> Would it have been better if they retro the 6105-8000 case instead of shrinking the 6105-8110 case this time around.
> 
> View attachment 15091597


But why? such an ugly duckling there. The original Willard has its appeal but this one looks like a pale version of it


----------



## krayzie

georgefl74 said:


> But why? such an ugly duckling there. The original Willard has its appeal but this one looks like a pale version of it


The Seiko Second Diver on the left came out first, the Uemura diver on the right came after.

To me I find the left one is more attractive looking despite the generic shape for its day but that's just me.


----------



## clyde_frog

There's nothing special about the 8000 for me. I mean I think they're both pretty ugly but at least the 8110 is unique in it's ugliness.


----------



## yonsson

georgefl74 said:


> Good luck trying to get a replacement bezel _insert _from Seiko. They are only selling the complete bezel set. You can however swap it with a non-OEM _if_ its a popular model.
> 
> So yes, the aluminum insert is the cheap, easy to replace one, but Seiko didn't get the memo.


I agree, they should sell the inserts separately for $30, but you can still get a spare bezel with alu insert for under $100, that wouldn't be possible with a ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## yonsson

georgefl74 said:


> But why? such an ugly duckling there. The original Willard has its appeal but this one looks like a pale version of it


The 6105-8000 case is the best SEIKO diver's case ever made (except for the 6159-7000) imho. Sadly, if released as a new model, it would probably be 15mm thick which would completely destroy the original aesthetics of the -8000.

And yes, I misread the previous email conversation with SEIKO. I read aluminum.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

georgefl74 said:


> Good luck trying to get a replacement bezel _insert _from Seiko. They are only selling the complete bezel set. You can however swap it with a non-OEM _if_ its a popular model.
> 
> So yes, the aluminum insert is the cheap, easy to replace one, but Seiko didn't get the memo.


Because the aluminum insert might (and usually does) bend when removing it. It's still fairly inexpensive to replace. Break a ceramic bezel and you're looking at 3x the cost or more.

My point is, a lot of people get caught up on watches being a "spec monster" where it checks a bunch of boxes on paper. Then there is lambasting of all the boxes it doesn't check and the "I can get XYZ from ABC microbrand for 50% less" crew arrives, followed by the "It uses a 6RXX, so it must be ****e" crew. The fact of the matter is that for some reason, people love to roast Seiko.

I haven't seen an uproar against Tudor for using steel bezels on their $4,000 Black Bay. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

If I could have a choice of bezel insert for a watch, I reckon I would go for engraved steel with a DLC coating above anything else. I think it would look better than ceramic or anything else and still be really tough. It would still age which would be good but not as badly as aluminium which can get ruined fast.


----------



## Engi

Michael Day said:


> Did you happen to get watch height?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I hear about 15mm


----------



## 6L35

krayzie said:


> Would it have been better if they retro the 6105-8000 case instead of shrinking the 6105-8110 case this time around.
> 
> View attachment 15091597


Chief Phillips and Captain Willard together. My dream.


----------



## yonsson

clyde_frog said:


> If I could have a choice of bezel insert for a watch, I reckon I would go for engraved steel with a DLC coating above anything else. I think it would look better than ceramic or anything else and still be really tough. It would still age which would be good but not as badly as aluminium which can get ruined fast.


Raise your hand if you have ever owned a SEIKO where the alu insert was the problem. They are better for longevity than the raised protruding DLC coated GS diver's inserts.


----------



## clyde_frog

My BFK insert got trashed wearing it for work, pretty much any time it touched another piece of metal it left a mark. I gave it to my dad and he was thinking of replacing it but you can only get the insert with the bezel and it's not worth it.


----------



## krayzie

Maybe somebody should invent bull bars for desk divers.

But no it'll never happen since these days we don't even have side moldings on car doors.


----------



## Dopamina

I wonder why there has not been any information on the spb 185 and 187 since the leak of that single picture. Are they 2020 releases? 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

Dopamina said:


> Why wonder why there has not been any information on the spb 185 and 187 since the leak of that single picture. Are they 2020 releases?
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


A global pandemic could be something to do with it.


----------



## konners

Dopamina said:


> Why wonder why there has not been any information on the spb 185 and 187 since the leak of that single picture. Are they 2020 releases?
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


Perhaps with the Covid situation they decided to push the release back? Just a thought I had.


----------



## Engi

Dopamina said:


> Why wonder why there has not been any information on the spb 185 and 187 since the leak of that single picture. Are they 2020 releases?
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


I believe that they will be released later on within 2020


----------



## Knoc

Dopamina said:


> Why wonder why there has not been any information on the spb 185 and 187 since the leak of that single picture. Are they 2020 releases?
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


Pretty slim pickings in terms of leaked images and info.
1 of 2 watches I'm waiting on more info on.


----------



## babbsky

clyde_frog said:


> If I could have a choice of bezel insert for a watch, I reckon I would go for engraved steel with a DLC coating above anything else. I think it would look better than ceramic or anything else and still be really tough. It would still age which would be good but not as badly as aluminium which can get ruined fast.


Like the 7002-7020?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

babbsky said:


> Like the 7002-7020?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No like this, this is titanium though and not an insert. An uncoated SS bezel with a DLC coated insert like this would look really good though.


----------



## krayzie

If it's not an insert how would they create that dent around the pip?


----------



## clyde_frog

krayzie said:


> If it's not an insert how would they create that dent around the pip?


The same way they've debossed all the minute indexes? I don't know why you're even questioning me about this, but do you see anything there that suggests it's an insert? It's clearly one piece.


----------



## krayzie

The 2nd pic of your Commando bezel looks really nice!!

I just got my SD Tuna today I can't even tell if the bezel insert is ceramic or not, and no I'm not going to scratch it to test lmao!


----------



## clyde_frog

This watch isn't exactly macro-worthy. But anyway, yeah I think a combination of a normal steel bezel but then basically that as an insert would be great. Or a solid piece like that is, but only the area that would normally be the insert be brushed and DLC coated. I'd take that over ceramic.


----------



## clyde_frog

krayzie said:


> The 2nd pic of your Commando bezel looks really nice!!
> 
> I just got my SD Tuna today I can't even tell if the bezel insert is ceramic or not, and no I'm not going to scratch it to test lmao!


Nice, yeah don't try to scratch it haha, I guess nobody knows what it's made from thanks to typical Seiko lack of information in the listed spec/features. For some watches they'll list that it uses ceramics for example, like on Astrons:



> Case material
> Pure titanium (hard coating) bezel: Ceramics and pure titanium


and on others it will just make no mention of it at all.

edit: In fact the Japanese website seems to give a bit more info than the others do for some watches. e.g.

https://www.seikowatches.com/us-en/products/prospex/sla021



> Case Material
> Stainless steel (super hard coating) with stainless steel bezel


Same watch on Japan website
https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/sbdx023



> Case material
> Stainless steel bezel display plate: Ceramics


https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/sbdb013

Your SD Tuna? All it says is:



> Case material
> Bright titanium


I'm sure whatever it's made from is pretty tough on a watch like the SD Tuna.

Oh, here's the new LE Tuna SBDX035 - no information at all on what the watch is made from, shroud, bezel, nothing.

https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/sbdx035

They really need to sort it out, they just seem to pick and choose what information they're going to give (if any) about the parts for each watch. It's a mess, there's no uniformity to it.


----------



## yonsson

“It is known”. 

It’s the same with lug to lug measurements. Often mentioned on the Jp Ja site but not anywhere else. Nerds want all the info but that’s obviously not the main audience the website is made for. SEIKO has a lot to do in this department. Just compare the site to some of the Swiss brand sites. There are hardly any pictures of SEIKO watches on the SEIKO site, mostly renderings and seldom offering side shots.

But look back a few years, the starting point was catastrophic, at least we have some history and basic tech explanations on the site now.


----------



## watchoz

Anyone got the Seiko Automatic SRPE19J? Just bought one today, looking forward to its arrival.


----------



## yonsson

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/seiko-prospex-king-samurai-srpe35-srpe37-watches-hands-on/
ABTW taking some nice shots of the new Sammys.


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> "It is known".
> 
> It's the same with lug to lug measurements. Often mentioned on the Jp Ja site but not anywhere else. Nerds want all the info but that's obviously not the main audience the website is made for. SEIKO has a lot to do in this department. Just compare the site to some of the Swiss brand sites. There are hardly any pictures of SEIKO watches on the SEIKO site, mostly renderings and seldom offering side shots.


I know what you mean about the main audience thing, but I think only watch nerds are spending loads of money on expensive Seikos haha.

I dont know about in Japan, but in the rest of the world I can imagine its really only people really into watches who are buying Seikos instead of Swiss watches when spending a few grand.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## cagatay1903

yonsson said:


> https://www.ablogtowatch.com/seiko-prospex-king-samurai-srpe35-srpe37-watches-hands-on/
> ABTW taking some nice shots of the new Sammys.


nice


----------



## DanielGoh

Anyone felt the same that the SPB151 olive green looks like the green bezel in Tudor’s Harrods? 😬 If anyone is to get both the black and green models, it can do a swap of the green bezel over the black dial to have a nice look too. 😊 Looking forward for this release.


----------



## tiki5698

I'm going to have to get a new watch box just for all the 2020 seikos I'm going to buy haha



yonsson said:


> https://www.ablogtowatch.com/seiko-prospex-king-samurai-srpe35-srpe37-watches-hands-on/
> ABTW taking some nice shots of the new Sammys.


----------



## krayzie

clyde_frog said:


> https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/sbdb013
> 
> Your SD Tuna? All it says is:
> 
> Case material
> Bright titanium
> 
> I'm sure whatever it's made from is pretty tough on a watch like the SD Tuna.


Hey Seiko I thought you said Prospex divers can't have applied dial logos and high intensity titanium for durability and possibly cost reasons except for Grand Seiko...

This is why I questioned the possible soon discontinuation of the SD Tuna and moreover the revised MM600. It seems like they were originally unique designs (SBDB001 for 40th Anniversary Prospex and SBDB008 for 100th Anniversary Seiko watchmaking) positioned to be flagships bridging between Prospex and Grand Seiko, a role that has seemingly been replaced by the new Prospex LX line.

Anyway it's just a feeling but enough for me to pull the trigger before it's too late either they disappear or the dial gets X logo'd (not even sure when's the next time I can go visit Japan).


----------



## Engi

Here an ABTW review of the SPB153









https://www.ablogtowatch.com/seiko-prospex-captain-willard-spb153-hands-on/


----------



## yonsson

SEIKO were supposed to send around samples in Europe in May, but apparently someone messed up so it’s delayed for a month (mid June).


----------



## Tickstart

The SEIKO White Chocolate is real nice. Too bad I'm not a fan of the case


----------



## petr_cha

Engi said:


> Here an ABTW review of the SPB153
> 
> View attachment 15096939
> 
> 
> https://www.ablogtowatch.com/seiko-prospex-captain-willard-spb153-hands-on/


This is the way the hands should look like.. simple, elegant and straightforward... Not that strange arrow hands, which polluted so many previous models...


----------



## Michael Day

Engi said:


> I hear about 15mm


Is be thinking (hoping) it to be considerably less. 15 is about their standard and with the whole watch being smaller that would not look good. One of the reviews also said they had slimmed or down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Galaga

clyde_frog said:


> If I could have a choice of bezel insert for a watch, I reckon I would go for engraved steel with a DLC coating above anything else. I think it would look better than ceramic or anything else and still be really tough. It would still age which would be good but not as badly as aluminium which can get ruined fast.


I'm with you there. I like a steel bezel on a watch. Also wouldn't mind a green bezel or black/20 min green with a black dial.

That look hasn't been done enough with Seiko and I reckon green when it's done in a subtle way is a great contrast. When I first got into this hobby I wouldn't even consider anything green but now I like it.

For instance I love the look of my Rolex GMT with the green GMT hand and green writing. Also like the Kermit Sub which why I'm looking forward to the new Shogun with the green bezel and black dial speculated by another member here.


----------



## manofrolex

Galaga said:


> I'm with you there. I like a steel bezel on a watch. Also wouldn't mind a green bezel or black/20 min green with a black dial.
> 
> That look hasn't been done enough with Seiko and I reckon green when it's done in a subtle way is a great contrast. When I first got into this hobby I wouldn't even consider anything green but now I like it.
> 
> For instance I love the look of my Rolex GMT with the green GMT hand and green writing. Also like the Kermit Sub which why I'm looking forward to the new Shogun with the green bezel and black dial speculated by another member here.


Get you some of that green


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

Michael Day said:


> Is be thinking (hoping) it to be considerably less. 15 is about their standard and with the whole watch being smaller that would not look good. One of the reviews also said they had slimmed or down.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Keep in mind that the crystal has a not-inconsiderable dome to it and juts slightly proud of the bezel. That probably adds 1-2mm to the thickness.


----------



## Engi

OmegaTom said:


> Keep in mind that the crystal has a not-inconsiderable dome to it and juts slightly proud of the bezel. That probably adds 1-2mm to the thickness.
> View attachment 15098527


Yes, in the ABTW review is confirmed that the thickness of the watch is 15mm including the sapphire crystal


----------



## jjmc87

I need that rubber strap


----------



## Tickstart

Damn that looks fine from that angle. I hope the recent photos are false, those that make the case look horrendous.
Not a huge fan of, I forgot what they're called.. The holes in the sides of the case in line with the springbars, whatever. They ruin the look a little. Drilled lugs! Uech!


----------



## Engi

Tickstart said:


> Damn that looks fine from that angle. I hope the recent photos are false, those that make the case look horrendous.
> Not a huge fan of, I forgot what they're called.. The holes in the sides of the case in line with the springbars, whatever. They ruin the look a little. Drilled lugs! Uech!


The photos are true and of the real watch, please refer to the ABTW article


----------



## clyde_frog

Drilled lugs are more than worth it for the convenience. I like not having a scrape around a little spring bar tool in a tiny hole scratching the .... out of it. The look of them doesn't bother me though.


----------



## todoroki

petr_cha said:


> This is the way the hands should look like.. simple, elegant and straightforward... Not that strange arrow hands, which polluted so many previous models...


　"Polluted" is a bit strong. The arrow hands you despise are extremely legible. It is a dive watch after all...


----------



## B1ff_77

I would take drilled lugs over non any day of the week. 

Have to admit I hadn’t even considered the spb151/153 (I’m all about the spb143), but it does look really good in that ABTW article. The side profile of case/crystal looks fantastic, just not sure I can make my peace with the case shape when viewed square on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds

petr_cha said:


> This is the way the hands should look like.. simple, elegant and straightforward... Not that strange arrow hands, which polluted so many previous models...


Could not have said it any better! Thank you.


----------



## clyde_frog

todoroki said:


> "Polluted" is a bit strong. The arrow hands you despise are extremely legible. It is a dive watch after all...


They don't suit the style of the watch. The watch is otherwise pretty elegant, the hands aren't. They suit the Tuna because of the style of the watch.


----------



## B1ff_77

clyde_frog said:


> They don't suit the style of the watch. The watch is otherwise pretty elegant, the hands aren't. They suit the Tuna because of the style of the watch.


Exactly.

Amongst all the moaning, I've yet to see anyone say 'yeah the new watches look nice, but where have the arrow hands gone? Why seiko, WHY?? '

They just don't go, never did, never will.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

clyde_frog said:


> They don't suit the style of the watch. The watch is otherwise pretty elegant, the hands aren't. They suit the Tuna because of the style of the watch.


Yes actually the new type hands made checking the time at a glance much more easier on the Tunas compare to the old style.

But on smaller divers they look quite comical really. Seiko weren't bold enough to stick them onto the MM300 for a reason.


----------



## clyde_frog

krayzie said:


> Yes actually the new type hands made checking the time at a glance much more easier on the Tunas compare to the old style.
> 
> But on smaller divers they look quite comical really. Seiko weren't bold enough to stick them onto the MM300 for a reason.


Omg, imagine they did that.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

Oh great I just checked both Gnomon and Seiya websites... both SBDB011 and SBDB013 are now out of stock.

Nevermind, SBDB013 back in stock at Seiya.


----------



## CADirk

B1ff_77 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Amongst all the moaning, I've yet to see anyone say 'yeah the new watches look nice, but where have the arrow hands gone? Why seiko, WHY?? '
> 
> They just don't go, never did, never will.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The new bar-and-arrow handset of the 2015 up to now range of tunasdoesn't bother me at all, as todoroki and clyde_frog mention, it's part of the design.
The way i see it, the 1000m tunas are a bit of a proof of concept (it was designed to do 600m what was about twice as much as was required and later upgraded to 1000m) and the 300m tunas are an industrial redesign into the more practical and affordable realm. However, it won't surprize me if it comes to testing to the breaking point, it will prove to be far more capable than advertised (see the ~3200m failure depth for the quartz and about ~4300m failure depth for the automatic tunas rated for 1000m).
Comparable between the offroad machines like the Mercedes Unimog and the Mercedes G-series.
The 2015 dial and handset is a study in boring predictability that is so obvious that you dont have to think about complicated shapes, arrows etc. just simple and very clear.

I'm not going to buy a new tuna, but that's not due to the design, but more for the reason i've already got two of them and for office duty those do just fine.

And an image, we don't have enough of those


----------



## Emceemon

CADirk said:


> The new bar-and-arrow handset of the 2015 up to now range of tunasdoesn't bother me at all, as todoroki and clyde_frog mention, it's part of the design.
> The way i see it, the 1000m tunas are a bit of a proof of concept (it was designed to do 600m what was about twice as much as was required and later upgraded to 1000m) and the 300m tunas are an industrial redesign into the more practical and affordable realm. However, it won't surprize me if it comes to testing to the breaking point, it will prove to be far more capable than advertised (see the ~3200m failure depth for the quartz and about ~4300m failure depth for the automatic tunas rated for 1000m).
> Comparable between the offroad machines like the Mercedes Unimog and the Mercedes G-series.
> The 2015 dial and handset is a study in boring predictability that is so obvious that you dont have to think about complicated shapes, arrows etc. just simple and very clear.
> 
> I'm not going to buy a new tuna, but that's not due to the design, but more for the reason i've already got two of them and for office duty those do just fine.
> 
> And an image, we don't have enough of those
> 
> View attachment 15099797


I have a SBBN033.

How much bigger do you feel the 1000m tuna on your wrist?

Thanks man !

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Shug

You can never have enough tuna's.


----------



## CADirk

Emceemon said:


> I have a SBBN033.
> 
> How much bigger do you feel the 1000m tuna on your wrist?
> 
> Thanks man !
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


It's only slightly bigger in dimensions, but the springbar/lughole placement makes it sit a lot higher on the wrist.

Some useful links to compare:

1000m vs 300m comparing (check out Nolte's side view on the second page for some proper wrist behaviour of those watches)

One of mine

Another one


----------



## Wistshots

Came across this today for the upcoming spb153


----------



## yonsson

An appropriate nickname would be "Wet Willy". Since you can actually get this Willard wet without issues. ;-)


----------



## arvinz

Hey guys, I just ordered an SSC761J1 but I'm having a hard time finding lug size online. Some websites say it's 20mm, others say 22/23mm...I want to order a couple of straps but need to make sure. Anyone have any idea on the lug size for this watch?


----------



## konners

arvinz said:


> Hey guys, I just ordered an SSC761J1 but I'm having a hard time finding lug size online. Some websites say it's 20mm, others say 22/23mm...I want to order a couple of straps but need to make sure. Anyone have any idea on the lug size for this watch?


Should be 20mm, unless they changed things up for 2020/chrono version.


----------



## arvinz

konners said:


> Should be 20mm, unless they changed things up for 2020/chrono version.


Ya I'm not so sure it's 20mm...I've found the original strap it comes with online and it's 22mm..but I feel like I won't find the answer until the watch comes.


----------



## dr.sphinx

B1ff_77 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> ..., I've yet to see anyone say 'yeah the new watches look nice, but where have the arrow hands gone? Why seiko, WHY?? '


I just might. Here goes: yeah the new watches look nice, but where have the arrow hands gone? Why seiko, WHY??

I didn't like those hands originally but came around later. Character, legibility, great contrast to the smoothly flowing case.

Sorry, I know this post doesn't move the "new and upcoming" discussion any further, but also felt somebody needs to speak for them when folks here trash them with impunity  .


----------



## B1ff_77

dr.sphinx said:


> I just might. Here goes: yeah the new watches look nice, but where have the arrow hands gone? Why seiko, WHY??
> 
> I didn't like those hands originally but came around later. Character, legibility, great contrast to the smoothly flowing case.
> 
> Sorry, I know this post doesn't move the "new and upcoming" discussion any further, but also felt somebody needs to speak for them when folks here trash them with impunity  .


Haha touché - was wondering how long it would take someone to say it!

I came really close to buying an SPB051 and an SPB077 on a couple of occasions, but knew I would want to swap out the hands ASAP - didn't really want aftermarket ones so it would have all gotten pretty painful & expensive, and I talked myself out of it.

So, genuine question - do you honestly still prefer them to the new ones? I can see how someone might come around to them in time, but am curious whether owners genuinely love them or just tolerate them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.sphinx

Since you asked - I have never owned the MM200 with the ► hour hand, but spent a lot of quality time with and around it. If I had to pick just one handset over the other, I'd probably go with the "MM300" family or whatever I shall call it. But the ► are a good alternative and I think it simply works. As to why - see the previous post. 

Never pulled the trigger on the MM200 as I have the current standard Shogun and SBBN031 (another not very subtle hint where I'm coming from with the ►) representing that weight class/price bracket of Seiko divers. Put I am putting the money where the mouth is at least a little bit - recently urged a friend (edit: said friend definitely not a spring chicken watchwise, mostly at home with modern divers' watches, think Pelagos or the U1) to get it and he is super happy with the watch. 

Also, I am a Sinn guy and have always found the T2 quite intriguing (another hint, yet unlike on the MM200 the arrow indicates the minutes, which kind of makes more sense in a diver's watch).

@petr_cha: dude are you in trouble! (sinister voice: I (kind of) know where you live). A huge  obvs.


----------



## clyde_frog

B1ff_77 said:


> Haha touché - was wondering how long it would take someone to say it!
> 
> I came really close to buying an SPB051 and an SPB077 on a couple of occasions, but knew I would want to swap out the hands ASAP - didn't really want aftermarket ones so it would have all gotten pretty painful & expensive, and I talked myself out of it.
> 
> So, genuine question - do you honestly still prefer them to the new ones? I can see how someone might come around to them in time, but am curious whether owners genuinely love them or just tolerate them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If anybody sees the new version that's coming out and says they think the current one looks better, I think they're kidding themselves.


----------



## dr.sphinx

Guilty as charged perhaps. These new ones are great, thought of the one on the right as a poor man's LX alternative. I like the narrower bezels on the older gen though - and come to think of it, I'd still go with the arrow. I guess I'll just have to make my peace with being the freak here .


----------



## jacobsen1

clyde_frog said:


> If anybody sees the new version that's coming out and says they think the current one looks better, I think they're kidding themselves.


I prefer the new hands but I don't like the beveled crystal and the rehaut -vs- a chapter ring is not for me. I don't want my watches to look like they're trying to be a rolex. I'm hoping the dial is the same size and I can swap the hands and keep OEM lume on my SBDC063.


----------



## clyde_frog

dr.sphinx said:


> Guilty as charged perhaps. These new ones are great, thought of the one on the right as a poor man's LX alternative. I like the narrower bezels on the older gen though - and come to think of it, I'd still go with the arrow. I guess I'll just have to make my peace with being the freak here .


They're the "poor man's" MM300. The LX is the rich man with no taste MM300. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

jacobsen1 said:


> I prefer the new hands but I don't like the beveled crystal and the rehaut -vs- a chapter ring is not for me. I don't want my watches to look like they're trying to be a rolex. I'm hoping the dial is the same size and I can swap the hands and keep OEM lume on my SBDC063.


Trying to be a Rolex because it doesn't have a chapter ring? Seriously?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Engi

I need to see the new SPB187 in real life, it seems very nice !


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

As an owner of an older MM200/6159-reinterpretation (SPB079), I can say that the arrow handset has definitely grown on me. However, this new handset is a definite improvement, and I would take them over the arrow handset in a heartbeat.

I'm still torn on whether I'll be purchasing one of these new 6159-reinterpretations. The new handset is obviously an improvement. The removal of the chapter ring and thickening of the bezel insert (reducing the dial-to-bezel ratio) may make the watch face "appear" smaller on wrist (which is what I was hoping for). And the the beveled edge on the crystal provides an extra bit of visual interest not present on the older 6159-reinterpretation.

However, I'm not a stickler for ceramic bezel inserts (assuming it has one) and the 70-hour power reserve, which makes its upgraded price-point a hard pill for me to swallow. Currently Seiko Australia is selling the limited edition SPB149J1 (new 62MAS-reinterpretation) at an RRP of 1,995 AUD, and so I assume these new 6159-reinterpretations will retail for around the same price. I'd be much closer to buying it if it were noticeably smaller in dimensions. But...









...as can be seen from this mock-up, the new 6159-reinterpretation appears to use the same case as the older one (based on the assumption that they both have a 20mm lug width). I know there's been a size comparison previously here and/or on other threads, but I don't think the angles used were very equivalent between the two watches in that comparison. Here both watches are being viewed from very similar/identical angles, so I think it's quite safe to say that the new 6159-reinterpretation will have the same case dimensions as the older one.


----------



## clyde_frog

OmegaTom said:


> As an owner of an older MM200/6159-reinterpretation (SPB079), I can say that the arrow handset has definitely grown on me. However, this new handset is a definite improvement, and I would take them over the arrow handset in a heartbeat.
> 
> I'm still torn on whether I'll be purchasing one of these new 6159-reinterpretations. The new handset is obviously an improvement. The removal of the chapter ring and thickening of the bezel insert (reducing the dial-to-bezel ratio) may make the watch face "appear" smaller on wrist (which is what I was hoping for). And the the beveled edge on the crystal provides an extra bit of visual interest not present on the older 6159-reinterpretation.
> 
> However, I'm not a stickler for ceramic bezel inserts (assuming it has one) and the 70-hour power reserve, which makes its upgraded price-point a hard pill for me to swallow. Currently Seiko Australia is selling the limited edition SPB149J1 (new 62MAS-reinterpretation) at an RRP of 1,995 AUD, and so I assume these new 6159-reinterpretations will retail for around the same price. I'd be much closer to buying it if it were noticeably smaller in dimensions. But...
> 
> View attachment 15105513
> 
> 
> ...as can be seen from this mock-up, the new 6159-reinterpretation appears to use the same case as the older one (based on the assumption that they both have a 20mm lug width). I know there's been a size comparison previously here and/or on other threads, but I don't think the angles used were very equivalent between the two watches in that comparison. Here both watches are being viewed from very similar/identical angles, so I think it's quite safe to say that the new 6159-reinterpretation will have the same case dimensions as the older one.


Yeah, I did a similar comparison between the new one and my MM300 because people were saying the new one is smaller and they could work out the case size from the lug width. Its exactly the same as the MM300 at the same angle.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

clyde_frog said:


> The LX is the rich man with no taste MM300.


That crown lmao!


----------



## Emceemon

B1ff_77 said:


> Haha touché - was wondering how long it would take someone to say it!
> 
> I came really close to buying an SPB051 and an SPB077 on a couple of occasions, but knew I would want to swap out the hands ASAP - didn't really want aftermarket ones so it would have all gotten pretty painful & expensive, and I talked myself out of it.
> 
> So, genuine question - do you honestly still prefer them to the new ones? I can see how someone might come around to them in time, but am curious whether owners genuinely love them or just tolerate them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Personally, I think that the problem with these hands were that they were put on all models.

I couldn't have 3 watches with the same exact hands (sorry Rolex). I have a SBBN033 Tuna and I really think that the hands fits the model good and that it will be a future classic (last Marinemaster dial, last printed dial).

This is why I always had a problem buying a 051 or 061! But they are not ugly hands by any mean. Very legible, straight to the point, with a little military vibe for me.



Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nayche

OmegaTom said:


> As an owner of an older MM200/6159-reinterpretation (SPB079), I can say that the arrow handset has definitely grown on me. However, this new handset is a definite improvement, and I would take them over the arrow handset in a heartbeat.
> 
> I'm still torn on whether I'll be purchasing one of these new 6159-reinterpretations. The new handset is obviously an improvement. The removal of the chapter ring and thickening of the bezel insert (reducing the dial-to-bezel ratio) may make the watch face "appear" smaller on wrist (which is what I was hoping for). And the the beveled edge on the crystal provides an extra bit of visual interest not present on the older 6159-reinterpretation.
> 
> However, I'm not a stickler for ceramic bezel inserts (assuming it has one) and the 70-hour power reserve, which makes its upgraded price-point a hard pill for me to swallow. Currently Seiko Australia is selling the limited edition SPB149J1 (new 62MAS-reinterpretation) at an RRP of 1,995 AUD, and so I assume these new 6159-reinterpretations will retail for around the same price. I'd be much closer to buying it if it were noticeably smaller in dimensions. But...
> 
> View attachment 15105513
> 
> 
> ...as can be seen from this mock-up, the new 6159-reinterpretation appears to use the same case as the older one (based on the assumption that they both have a 20mm lug width). I know there's been a size comparison previously here and/or on other threads, but I don't think the angles used were very equivalent between the two watches in that comparison. Here both watches are being viewed from very similar/identical angles, so I think it's quite safe to say that the new 6159-reinterpretation will have the same case dimensions as the older one.


Good comparison, I agree with pretty much all of that.

The case may well be the same external dimensions however it will need to be atleast partially redesigned to account for the lack of chapter ring. Therefore it will not use the same case in technical terms.

Looks like a killer watch I'm hoping it's slightly smaller. No worries if not, I'll probably get the new Willard re issue or the 62MAS. Once they've come down to a more reasonable price that is..


----------



## Tom_W

krayzie said:


> That crown lmao!


Man, the crown is the only thing holding me back on the LX-well besides the price. I love it otherwise. SD, Ti, 22mm lugs, 1600 crown, saturation diver, Zaratsu. But that crown though.


----------



## clyde_frog

FishPizza said:


> Good comparison, I agree with pretty much all of that.
> 
> The case may well be the same external dimensions however it will need to be atleast partially redesigned to account for the lack of chapter ring. Therefore it will not use the same case in technical terms.
> 
> Looks like a killer watch I'm hoping it's slightly smaller. No worries if not, I'll probably get the new Willard re issue or the 62MAS. Once they've come down to a more reasonable price that is..


I'd guess the new willard will look bigger than this even with slightly smaller dimensions (what is it like 1.3mm smaller?). The Turtle and the MM300 are about the same width on paper and the Turtle looks so much bigger.


----------



## Tom_W

clyde_frog said:


> Yeah, I did a similar comparison between the new one and my MM300 because people were saying the new one is smaller and they could work out the case size from the lug width. Its exactly the same as the MM300 at the same angle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Idk what may change with these new ones, but I've owned both. The MM200 is called the baby MM for a reason. Idk the dims, but the MM200 wears smaller than the MM300 regardless of them sharing 20mm lugs. I got rid of the MM200 because of the size, but I'm also not one of the crowd who wishes for smaller watches.


----------



## krayzie

dr.sphinx said:


> Also, I am a Sinn guy and have always found the T2 quite intriguing (another hint, yet unlike on the MM200 the arrow indicates the minutes, which kind of makes more sense in a diver's watch).


No actually it was Omega wasn't it?









And then there was the Sinn U-Boat.


----------



## clyde_frog

Tom_W said:


> Idk what may change with these new ones, but I've owned both. The MM200 is called the baby MM for a reason. Idk the dims, but the MM200 wears smaller than the MM300 regardless of them sharing 20mm lugs. I got rid of the MM200 because of the size, but I'm also not one of the crowd who wishes for smaller watches.


It's called the "MM200" or "baby MM" - both .... names btw - because it looks a bit like an MM300 but a lesser and less expensive version, not because it's smaller, and it's only smaller in thickness. I also don't think it appears any smaller in case size apart from in how thick it is obviously, and if anything the SPB077 etc. looks bigger because of the larger dial and narrower bezel.


----------



## konners

Does the Planet Ocean get as much arrow hand commentary as Seiko does? (A serious question as I've not bothered to look, as I have little interest in the PO but it's an obvious watch that has arrow hands, and IMO doesn't look any better than Seiko's).


----------



## clyde_frog

konners said:


> Does the Planet Ocean get as much arrow hand commentary as Seiko does? (A serious question as I've not bothered to look, as I have little interest in the PO but it's an obvious watch that has arrow hands, and IMO doesn't look any better than Seiko's).


I don't think you can compare the PO handset with this one which IMO is such a big mismatch. They didn't even make the finish match the indices, and it's literally the Tuna handset from the SBBN models with nothing changed. Arrow hands are quite common on dive watches but they should match the style of the watch and not look like a mod. 4 of my 5 divers have arrow pointer hands.


----------



## krayzie

clyde_frog said:


> Arrow hands are quite common on dive watches


I think mostly vintage divers. It's the same idea as the Rolex mercedes hand.


----------



## konners

clyde_frog said:


> konners said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Planet Ocean get as much arrow hand commentary as Seiko does? (A serious question as I've not bothered to look, as I have little interest in the PO but it's an obvious watch that has arrow hands, and IMO doesn't look any better than Seiko's).
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you can compare the PO handset with this one which is such a big mismatch. They didn't even make them polished to match the indices.
Click to expand...

Hand finish not matching indices is something that has irked me on watches I've owned, but perhaps with the Seiko arrow hands, fitted to their diver's watches, it is by design from a watch reading perspective? The matte-look finish on Seiko's arrow hands makes an already very legible handset 
even more legible (vs the same format with a polished surround matching polished indices). I can say for the polished handset watches I own/have owned, in the wrong light, the hands (on a black/dark dial at least), can get lost on the dial. I can say that with my SBBN033 this never happened.


----------



## clyde_frog

krayzie said:


> I think mostly vintage divers. It's the same idea as the Rolex mercedes hand.


The Rolex hands are not arrows so I'm unsure about what you mean. Many modern divers have arrow handsets.


----------



## Tom_W

clyde_frog said:


> It's called the "MM200" or "baby MM" - both .... names btw - because it looks a bit like an MM300 but a lesser and less expensive version, not because it's smaller, and it's only smaller in thickness. I also don't think it appears any smaller in case size apart from in how thick it is obviously, and if anything the SPB077 etc. looks bigger because of the larger dial and narrower bezel.


YMMV, but based on my personal experience with both, it wears and appears smaller than the MM300.


----------



## clyde_frog

konners said:


> Hand finish not matching indices is something that has irked me on watches I've owned, but perhaps with the Seiko arrow hands, fitted to their diver's watches, it is by design from a watch reading perspective? The matte-look finish on Seiko's arrow hands makes an already very legible handset
> even more legible (vs the same format with a polished surround matching polished indices). I can say for the polished handset watches I own/have owned, in the wrong light, the hands (on a black/dark dial at least), can get lost on the dial. I can say that with my SBBN033 this never happened.


If it's a legibility thing then why make the hour markers polished? Just do all of it matte if legibility is the priority.


----------



## konners

clyde_frog said:


> konners said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hand finish not matching indices is something that has irked me on watches I've owned, but perhaps with the Seiko arrow hands, fitted to their diver's watches, it is by design from a watch reading perspective? The matte-look finish on Seiko's arrow hands makes an already very legible handset
> even more legible (vs the same format with a polished surround matching polished indices). I can say for the polished handset watches I own/have owned, in the wrong light, the hands (on a black/dark dial at least), can get lost on the dial. I can say that with my SBBN033 this never happened.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a legibility thing then why make the hour markers polished? Just do all of it matte if legibility is the priority.
Click to expand...

I've never looked at any dive watch with polished indices and not seen them. At the very least they're in the position they always are in.


----------



## clyde_frog

konners said:


> I've never looked at any dive watch with polished indices and not seen them. At the very least they're in the position they always are in.


It's clearer though when you don't have bright light reflecting off them isn't it. Btw I've never looked at a dive watch with polished hands and not seen them. This is probably my most legible dive watch, all matte edges on hands and indices.


----------



## konners

clyde_frog said:


> konners said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hand finish not matching indices is something that has irked me on watches I've owned, but perhaps with the Seiko arrow hands, fitted to their diver's watches, it is by design from a watch reading perspective? The matte-look finish on Seiko's arrow hands makes an already very legible handset
> even more legible (vs the same format with a polished surround matching polished indices). I can say for the polished handset watches I own/have owned, in the wrong light, the hands (on a black/dark dial at least), can get lost on the dial. I can say that with my SBBN033 this never happened.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a legibility thing then why make the hour markers polished? Just do all of it matte if legibility is the priority.
Click to expand...

But yeah, they could do that. Polished indices do however add interest, without detracting from legibility.


----------



## konners

clyde_frog said:


> konners said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never looked at any dive watch with polished indices and not seen them. At the very least they're in the position they always are in.
> 
> 
> 
> It's clearer though when you don't have bright light reflecting off them isn't it. Btw I've never looked at a dive watch with polished hands and not seen them.
Click to expand...

Ever owned an SKX013?

And not so much about not seeing them, but just not catching them on first glance.


----------



## debicks

clyde_frog said:


> If anybody sees the new version that's coming out and says they think the current one looks better, I think they're kidding themselves.
> 
> View attachment 15105005


I love having a date on my "everyday" watches but this date window is horrendous. At least put a frame around it like on the current model.


----------



## clyde_frog

konners said:


> Ever owned an SKX013?


Lol no, that thing has a micro handset so I can see it happening with that one.


----------



## clyde_frog

debicks said:


> I love having a date on my "everyday" watches but this date window is horrendous. At least put a frame around it like on the current model.


Agreed, it doesn't look great.


----------



## konners

clyde_frog said:


> konners said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever owned an SKX013?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol no, that thing has a micro handset so I can see it happening with that one.
Click to expand...

In decent light, it's fine. Wrong angle: "wait, what time is it?"


----------



## clyde_frog

konners said:


> In decent light, it's fine. Wrong angle: "wait, what time is it?"


Yeah, half of the hand is the polished bit. That and the SKX007 are another example of mismatched handsets too but the other way around. I'm sure they'd look a lot better being matte or even not having any metallic edge at all. Obviously most people don't agree or don't care about that because look at how popular they are.


----------



## konners

clyde_frog said:


> konners said:
> 
> 
> 
> In decent light, it's fine. Wrong angle: "wait, what time is it?"
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, half of the hand is the polished bit.
Click to expand...

Haha true.


----------



## konners

debicks said:


> clyde_frog said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody sees the new version that's coming out and says they think the current one looks better, I think they're kidding themselves.
> 
> View attachment 15105005
> 
> 
> 
> I love having a date on my "everyday" watches but this date window is horrendous. At least put a frame around it like on the current model.
Click to expand...

Horrendous is a little strong, but different strokes for different folks I guess. A date window frame is a nice touch (and fitting to the model it takes its cues from), but a frameless window is a more muted affair which personally I'd be happy with.


----------



## Shug

Tom_W said:


> krayzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That crown lmao!
> 
> 
> 
> Man, the crown is the only thing holding me back on the LX-well besides the price. I love it otherwise. SD, Ti, 22mm lugs, 1600 crown, saturation diver, Zaratsu. But that crown though.
Click to expand...

It's very manly the crown ?


----------



## krayzie

clyde_frog said:


> The Rolex hands are not arrows so I'm unsure about what you mean. Many modern divers have arrow handsets.


An exaggerated design element to define the hour hand for quick glace.

That hour hand on your commando watch reminds me of a street lamp more than an arrow.

Actually the Seiko one now looks like a magic mushroom.


----------



## krayzie

debicks said:


> I love having a date on my "everyday" watches but this date window is horrendous. At least put a frame around it like on the current model.


No date window frame made sense when they moved the date to 4:30.

No chapter ring and no date window frame at 3:00 probably meant for cost cutting and ease of manufacture.


----------



## yonsson

Tom_W said:


> Man, the crown is the only thing holding me back on the LX-well besides the price. I love it otherwise. SD, Ti, 22mm lugs, 1600 crown, saturation diver, Zaratsu. But that crown though.


Then you haven't tried it on. I was dead serious on buying one, even had one on order. But it's too damn thick. The mm300 is thick and so is the mm600 but at least they are wearable. The LX diver is just stupid thick.

The finish on the dial and hands is fabulous, but that doesn't make it a nice complete package. Owned the LX Landmaster for a few weeks and it had nice proportions, but the diver just feels wrong on the wrist. It's not a nice every day watch, not even for my 18.5cm wrist.


----------



## Galaga

konners said:


> Does the Planet Ocean get as much arrow hand commentary as Seiko does? (A serious question as I've not bothered to look, as I have little interest in the PO but it's an obvious watch that has arrow hands, and IMO doesn't look any better than Seiko's).


The broad arrow hands on a PO are at least in proportion and the hour hand doesn't look like a small house from a Monopoly game.


----------



## jinfaep

clyde_frog said:


> If it's a legibility thing then why make the hour markers polished? Just do all of it matte if legibility is the priority.


Never once in the years I've owned my PO have I had legibility issues with it due to the polished hour markers or handset. The only legibility concerns IMO would likely come from a polished/ceramic dial at certain light angles.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee

clyde_frog said:


> Yeah, half of the hand is the polished bit. That and the SKX007 are another example of mismatched handsets too but the other way around. I'm sure they'd look a lot better being matte or even not having any metallic edge at all. Obviously most people don't agree or don't care about that because look at how popular they are.


Mismatched handset and indices finish is a Seiko staple.

I used to think that it was a cost cutting measure by Seiko to use the same handset on many different models - then I realized many higher end Seiko's use mismatched hands/indices.

For example - the venerable MM 300: beautiful polished indices with equally beautiful brushed hands - but pick a finish Seiko!

As mentioned by a previous poster - if the hands are brushed to reduce glare or the blackout effect then why not brush the indices as well? At this point we can probably concede that it's a design choice by Seiko.

I still want a MM300 but my low level OCD gives me pause...we all have our quirks I guess...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

whywhysee said:


> Mismatched handset and indices finish is a Seiko staple.
> 
> I used to think that it was a cost cutting measure by Seiko to use the same handset on many different models - then I realized many higher end Seiko's use mismatched hands/indices.
> 
> For example - the venerable MM 300: beautiful polished indices with equally beautiful brushed hands - but pick a finish Seiko!
> 
> As mentioned by a previous poster - if the hands are brushed to reduce glare or the blackout effect then why not brush the indices as well? At this point we can probably concede that it's a design choice by Seiko.
> 
> I still want a MM300 but my low level OCD gives me pause...we all have our quirks I guess...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The MM300 has brushed hands with polished bevelled edges. Even if they weren't I've got no issue with brushed hands and polished indices. The SPB hands aren't brushed metal, it's something else, like just painted grey or something. Also, you're the first person I've ever seen criticise the MM300 handset.


----------



## clyde_frog

jinfaep said:


> Never once in the years I've owned my PO have I had legibility issues with it due to the polished hour markers or handset. The only legibility concerns IMO would likely come from a polished/ceramic dial at certain light angles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I wasn't talking about the PO.


----------



## whywhysee

clyde_frog said:


> The MM300 has brushed hands with polished bevelled edges. Even if they weren't I've got no issue with brushed hands and polished indices. The SPB hands aren't brushed metal, it's something else, like just painted grey or something. Also, you're the first person I've ever seen criticise the MM300 handset.


My criticism has nothing to do with the handset finishing or quality - just wished the indices matched is all - my own little hang up.

Although since I'm being accused of criticizing the handset - I might as well dig my own grave and mention that the minute hand could stand to be a bit longer. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

whywhysee said:


> My criticism has nothing to do with the handset finishing or quality - just wished the indices matched is all - my own little hang up.
> 
> Although since I'm being accused of criticizing the handset - I might as well dig my own grave and mention that the minute hand could stand to be a bit longer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brushed indices with bevelled polished edges to match the hands?


----------



## whywhysee

clyde_frog said:


> Brushed indices with bevelled polished edges to match the hands?


Ha ha... that would seem difficult. When I first held an MM300 in my hands, the strongly brushed hands (yes with small bevelled polished edges) seemed incongruous with the highly polished indices is all that I am saying. It stood out to me - and not in a good way. I like matchy matchy I guess...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

I've never noticed the shorten minute hand on my MM300 until now. None of my other Seikos have this "issue".

If you want matchy (not the Japanese singer) you probably need to buy Grlando Seiko!


----------



## Tom_W

yonsson said:


> Then you haven't tried it on. I was dead serious on buying one, even had one on order. But it's too damn thick. The mm300 is thick and so is the mm600 but at least they are wearable. The LX diver is just stupid thick.
> 
> The finish on the dial and hands is fabulous, but that doesn't make it a nice complete package. Owned the LX Landmaster for a few weeks and it had nice proportions, but the diver just feels wrong on the wrist. It's not a nice every day watch, not even for my 18.5cm wrist.


Good to know! I haven't. And I probably should. It is 15.7mm right? That's a mm thicker than an MM300, and thinner than both a SUN019 and an Emperor. The MM is top heavy enough.


----------



## timetellinnoob

whywhysee said:


> Mismatched handset and indices finish is a Seiko staple.
> 
> I used to think that it was a cost cutting measure by Seiko to use the same handset on many different models - then I realized many higher end Seiko's use mismatched hands/indices.
> 
> For example - the venerable MM 300: beautiful polished indices with equally beautiful brushed hands - but pick a finish Seiko!
> 
> As mentioned by a previous poster - if the hands are brushed to reduce glare or the blackout effect then why not brush the indices as well? At this point we can probably concede that it's a design choice by Seiko.
> 
> I still want a MM300 but my low level OCD gives me pause...we all have our quirks I guess...


one example, that i really like, sorry it's not a new watch and not my pic, but, applied, reflective indices with painted two tone hands =)


----------



## whywhysee

Double


----------



## whywhysee

krayzie said:


> I've never noticed the shorten minute hand on my MM300 until now. None of my other Seikos have this "issue".
> 
> If you want matchy (not the Japanese singer) you probably need to buy Grlando Seiko!


You would think Grand Seiko divers would match hands with indices - a quick scan of Instagram would indicate otherwise. 



































All beautiful watches - but like I said - pretty sure the mismatch is just a part of Seiko's design language and obviously doesn't bother most people. Sorry to stray off topic y'all - back to new and upcoming!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobsen1

clyde_frog said:


> Trying to be a Rolex because it doesn't have a chapter ring? Seriously?


to me a roles has three things that get copied by all the clones: rehaut (engraved), mercedes hands and a cyclops. Yes they make watches w/o the cyclops but that doesn't mean it's not what all the clones do. So personally I don't like watches that borrow any of those three things. If I had the money for a watch in that price range I'd go tudor or a PO over a roles for lots of reasons. But that's just me.



clyde_frog said:


> It's called the "MM200" or "baby MM" - both .... names btw - because it looks a bit like an MM300 but a lesser and less expensive version, not because it's smaller, and it's only smaller in thickness. I also don't think it appears any smaller in case size apart from in how thick it is obviously, and if anything the SPB077 etc. looks bigger because of the larger dial and narrower bezel.


I love the larger dial/narrow bezel on the mm200. I like bigger watches. The mm200 wears like an SKX (I'd prefer larger) but LOOKS like a larger watch because of this (so I like it).



clyde_frog said:


> I don't think you can compare the PO handset with this one which IMO is such a big mismatch. *They didn't even make the finish match the indices, and it's literally the Tuna handset from the SBBN models with nothing changed*. Arrow hands are quite common on dive watches but they should match the style of the watch and not look like a mod. 4 of my 5 divers have arrow pointer hands.


yes, this is what bugs me. First that they're borrowed hands (I'm not a huge watch guy and I knew they were tuna hands when I first saw the watch). But second the miss matched hands -vs- indicies. Also, casio has similar hands but because they're thinner in proportions they look better to me? Also, ALL my watches hands and indicies match except for my nicest watch?








That said I love sword/dagger hands. The mm300 hands are close enough. So if I can get something like that for my mm200 that's OEM I'll swap them out. But I need the lume to match so it must be OEM but also not a major PITA to source.


----------



## boatswain

I also felt that that part of what bumped down the mm200 in my book was the shared handset. While the hands grew on me a lot and I appreciate the excellent legibility it did niggle a bit that it felt they weren't designed for that watch exclusively.










I love the new handset in the SPB14- series. Looks right at home but at the same time seeing them again on the mini Willard does take a smidge away. But that said it is a handset that seems to suit both new designs well.


----------



## krayzie

whywhysee said:


> You would think Grand Seiko divers would match hands with indices - a quick scan of Instagram would indicate otherwise.


Oh divers... no I was thinking of my basic 3 hander GS with polished sword hands and polished 5 cut indices. Interesting I never realized that with the divers.

Out of all those divers you posted I only like the looks of the first one, but only the 2nd one has real Seiko diver design elements.

Seiko's so-called design language isn't as tight as it was during the era when Taro Tanaka was heading it, because they need to make money with lots of different styles.


----------



## Domo

Has anyone posted this yet?

SBGE261 Limited Wako edition, 693,000JPY. Comes with a fetching navy croc strap with red accents.


----------



## Dopamina

boatswain said:


> I also felt that that part of what bumped down the mm200 in my book was the shared handset. While the hands grew on me a lot and I appreciate the excellent legibility it did niggle a bit that it felt they weren't designed for that watch exclusively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the new handset in the SPB14- series. Looks right at home but at the same time seeing them again on the mini Willard does take a smidge away. But that said it is a handset that seems to suit both new designs well.


I personaly think the hour hand on all these new seiko releases should be a bit wider. Definetely, not a fan of the large arrow hand on the mm200 and sbdc 051.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Domo said:


> Has anyone posted this yet?
> 
> SBGE261 Limited Wako edition, 693,000JPY. Comes with a fetching navy croc strap with red accents.
> 
> View attachment 15108423


Perty sure would like Lume on those hands ...I did miss that on my gmt


----------



## petr_cha

Domo said:


> Has anyone posted this yet?
> 
> SBGE261 Limited Wako edition, 693,000JPY. Comes with a fetching navy croc strap with red accents.
> 
> View attachment 15108423


Texas chainsaw massacre? Blood spilt everywhere.. and dagger flying above.. :-o)

To be more serious.. red goes with black better (yes, I even prefer Coke to Pepsi)... and that red tone is pretty shiny...


----------



## josayeee

Seiko! I think it would be nice to throw in some clean no date no cyclops divers into the collection. Preferably in a 38-40mm size.


----------



## Tickstart

Do you know of any recent radical designs? Like the SBEE001 (although it's an old rerelease as well. And not recent).


----------



## krayzie

Radical like Galante?


----------



## debicks

konners said:


> Horrendous is a little strong, but different strokes for different folks I guess. A date window frame is a nice touch (and fitting to the model it takes its cues from), but a frameless window is a more muted affair which personally I'd be happy with.


If they're not putting a frame on the date then at least bevel the edges do give it more refinement. This has a simple cutout which looks pretty cheap compared to the rest of the watch.


----------



## Tickstart

krayzie said:


> Radical like Galante?


Heh, yeah I guess so. Can't get it right all of the time! But I like the effort.


----------



## babbsky

clyde_frog said:


> I don't think you can compare the PO handset with this one which IMO is such a big mismatch. They didn't even make the finish match the indices, and it's literally the Tuna handset from the SBBN models with nothing changed. Arrow hands are quite common on dive watches but they should match the style of the watch and not look like a mod. 4 of my 5 divers have arrow pointer hands.


Not really from Tuna handset... if u look closely there is a difference. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engi

So, final statement received officially by Seiko about the Seiko SPB151 and 153 models:

they have a *ceramic bezel insert*, sapphire crystal and 20mm lugs.

Hope this helps.


----------



## oo8evbyhhg9z5m

reckon the SPB187 will be out this year?


----------



## manofrolex

Engi said:


> So, final statement received officially by Seiko about the Seiko SPB151 and 153 models:
> 
> they have a *ceramic bezel insert*, sapphire crystal and 20mm lugs.
> 
> Hope this helps.


For a 1000 bucks plus they need some redeeming factors


----------



## Reloger

Engi said:


> So, final statement received officially by Seiko about the Seiko SPB151 and 153 models:
> 
> they have a *ceramic bezel insert*, sapphire crystal and 20mm lugs.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Pics or it didnt happen 😀


----------



## boatswain

Engi said:


> So, final statement received officially by Seiko about the Seiko SPB151 and 153 models:
> 
> they have a *ceramic bezel insert*, sapphire crystal and 20mm lugs.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Is it safe to assume that the SPB143 149 etc... is also ceramic then?


----------



## babbsky

clyde_frog said:


> It's called the "MM200" or "baby MM" - both .... names btw - because it looks a bit like an MM300 but a lesser and less expensive version, not because it's smaller, and it's only smaller in thickness. I also don't think it appears any smaller in case size apart from in how thick it is obviously, and if anything the SPB077 etc. looks bigger because of the larger dial and narrower bezel.


Baby MM because it is rated 200meters instead of 300meters. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Engi said:


> So, final statement received officially by Seiko about the Seiko SPB151 and 153 models:
> 
> they have a *ceramic bezel insert*, sapphire crystal and 20mm lugs.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Ceramic surface perhaps... Doesn't look like what we call a ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## krayzie

Does Seiko ever advertise a diver bezel being ceramic?

Would the SD Tuna or GS 200m SD Diver have ceramic bezels? Like it's an actual circular 3D piece and not a simple stamped ring piece.


----------



## babbsky

clyde_frog said:


> Trying to be a Rolex because it doesn't have a chapter ring? Seriously?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I think older Seiko divers doesn't have chapter ring...? I also have an old 80s Citizen divers without chapter ring... just metal rehault... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GEO_79

babbsky said:


> I think older Seiko divers doesn't have chapter ring...? I also have an old 80s Citizen divers without chapter ring... just metal rehault...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need to explain that to jacobsen1, not to clyde_frog.

Sent from my galaxy s20 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

yonsson said:


> Ceramic surface perhaps... Doesn't look like what we call a ceramic bezel insert.


What would this be? You think it's just a coating.

Surely if they're pumping out ceramic bezel inserts for Turtles and Samurais, their $1350 Prospex Diver couldn't get a full fledged ceramic bezel insert?

For a ridiculous MSRP of $1350 USD these better have a ceramic insert or I'm not buying one.


----------



## ahonobaka

Apparently there was a GS leak with a new SD model with PR on the back. Did anyone catch it?


----------



## Patrick_PJA

Does anyone know if Seiko does do multiple releases in a year besides the annual catalogue release? 
I'm asking this because of the leaked pictures of the *SPB187* and 185 which where not in the 2020 catalogue of last March. So I am wondering if the SPB187 will be officially released this summer/autumn or whether we should wait until the catalogue of 2021.

Really looking forward to this new MM200! And still hoping on a size reduction.


----------



## clyde_frog

mi6_ said:


> What would this be? You think it's just a coating.
> 
> Surely if they're pumping out ceramic bezel inserts for Turtles and Samurais, their $1350 Prospex Diver couldn't get a full fledged ceramic bezel insert?
> 
> For a ridiculous MSRP of $1350 USD these better have a ceramic insert or I'm not buying one.


Who is "we"? The ceramic insert connoisseurs institute?


----------



## Mr Auto

clyde_frog said:


> Who is "we"? The ceramic insert connoisseurs institute?


.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

mi6_ said:


> What would this be? You think it's just a coating.
> 
> Surely if they're pumping out ceramic bezel inserts for Turtles and Samurais, their $1350 Prospex Diver couldn't get a full fledged ceramic bezel insert?
> 
> For a ridiculous MSRP of $1350 USD these better have a ceramic insert or I'm not buying one.


OMG NOT A COATING. WHERES THE CERAMIC?

ITS GARBAGE. THROW THE WHOLE WATCH AWAY.



Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Engi

yonsson said:


> Ceramic surface perhaps... Doesn't look like what we call a ceramic bezel insert.


Now maybe we are detailing just a bit too much, Seiko wrote ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## krayzie

lxnastynotch93 said:


> OMG NOT A COATING. WHERES THE CERAMIC?
> 
> ITS GARBAGE. THROW THE WHOLE WATCH AWAY.


BUY CITIZEN!!!


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys----------------Seiko King Turtle*

SEIKO SRPE07

Couldn't resist this 1. BNIB + papers. Ceramic bezel & sapphire crystal.
Ordered it on FleaBay for $349.99 on Mothers Day. Must have been on $ale because prices were back up on Mon.
Seller said alignments are well.
Should be in my paws by Fri. Maybe sooner !


----------



## freshweasley76

*Re: Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys----------------Seiko King Turtle*



NYSCOTTY said:


> SEIKO SRPE07
> 
> Couldn't resist this 1. BNIB + papers. Ceramic bezel & sapphire crystal.
> Ordered it on FleaBay for $349.99 on Mothers Day. Must have been on $ale because prices were back up on Mon.
> Seller said alignments are well.
> Should be in my paws by Fri. Maybe sooner !
> 
> View attachment 15118373
> View attachment 15118375


Beautiful colour!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Re: Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys----------------Seiko King Turtle*



giorgio.ap9 said:


> Beautiful colour!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought so too ! Thanks


----------



## MrDisco99

yonsson said:


> Ceramic surface perhaps... Doesn't look like what we call a ceramic bezel insert.


LOL

This thread never fails to disappoint.


----------



## krayzie

If you want to foresee the future you gotta read and re-read the "A Journey in Time" book.

On page 23 they mention that in order to go beyond Spring Drive if their R&D can figure it out, is to combine the electronics technology of Spring Drive with using the traditional balance wheel.

That's like merging the technologies of SII and Epson into one.

Are they trying to bring back the electric balance movement like 37EL but replace the battery and infinitely regulate the mechanical escapement with Spring Drive via quartz and magnets? lol!


----------



## mi6_

clyde_frog said:


> Who is "we"? The ceramic insert connoisseurs institute?


Where did I say "we"? What are you talking about? Either you've misread my post or I'm missing something.


----------



## mi6_

lxnastynotch93 said:


> OMG NOT A COATING. WHERES THE CERAMIC?
> 
> ITS GARBAGE. THROW THE WHOLE WATCH AWAY.


Yeah a ceramic bezel insert is a premium feature. If I'm spending $1350 USD (or whatever real world price these will cost) I expect sapphire glass and a ceramic bezel insert so the watch looks new after 10 years of wear. There's a reason most luxury brands use ceramic bezel inserts on their divers (Omega, Rolex, Oris, etc...). They are virtually scratch proof and don't fade and very rarely shatter on impacts.

So yeah, throw the POS out if it's a Diashield coated stainless steel bezel insert or coated aluminum insert. I'm done having crappy aluminum inserts that get all scratched up on my divers. What's the point of having sapphire glass if the bezel gets all beat up?

I'm not even sure why this is being discussed anymore? Several retailers have already confirmed its a ceramic bezel insert. They probably know better than Seiko does. Seiko can't even be bothered to include features like ceramic bezel inserts under the specifications of their watches that actually feature them.

Doesn't really matter to me anyhow because Seiko is pricing themselves out of existence. I'll be buying more Swiss watches for what Seiko charges for their watches. The majority of the Seiko fan base loved them for the value they offered. They're not a value brand anymore with their price increases.


----------



## aalin13

ahonobaka said:


> Apparently there was a GS leak with a new SD model with PR on the back. Did anyone catch it?


Where was this? Totally missed it.


----------



## yonsson

mi6_ said:


> What would this be? You think it's just a coating.
> 
> Surely if they're pumping out ceramic bezel inserts for Turtles and Samurais, their $1350 Prospex Diver couldn't get a full fledged ceramic bezel insert?
> 
> For a ridiculous MSRP of $1350 USD these better have a ceramic insert or I'm not buying one.


Seiko has done this previously with other models. Calling ceramic coated aluminium bezel inserts ceramic. They then later retracted the info since it resulted in confusion. I still doubt it's ceramic on the 40mm diver's. It doesn't look ceramic to me.


----------



## yonsson

Engi said:


> Now maybe we are detailing just a bit too much, Seiko wrote ceramic bezel insert.


Why?

1: I don't know who your source is at SEIKO. 
2: It doesn't look ceramic. 
3: A Blog To Watch says aluminium and they have "SEIKO" as source. 
4: Wrong info has been made public before. Like with the "50 year 9F service interval" or the GShock steel square crystal material.

It's not that I don't trust you, I don't trust anybody until information is 100% validated.


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> Seiko has done this previously with other models. Calling ceramic coated aluminium bezel inserts ceramic. They then later retracted the info since it resulted in confusion. I still doubt it's ceramic on the 40mm diver's. It doesn't look ceramic to me.


Which Seiko inserts are ceramic-coated aluminium?


----------



## georgefl74

mi6_ said:


> Doesn't really matter to me anyhow because Seiko is pricing themselves out of existence. I'll be buying more Swiss watches for what Seiko charges for their watches. The majority of the Seiko fan base loved them for the value they offered. They're not a value brand anymore with their price increases.


I guess I'm in the minority that buys Seiko watches cause they like them better?

Just because a Seiko watch is priced outside my comfort zone doesn't mean I'm going to buy a different nondescript, cheaper (or better built) watch instead. I don't _have_ to buy anything. This is not a car that I _have_ to buy in order to get from A to B. A watch is a luxury item. If you like that one best then why go buy something else? At the end of the day you're looking down at your wrist to look at something that will put a smile on your face. If that requires invoking a thought that 'hey what a smashing deal this watch is' is perfectly fine, but I don't think its something that a 'fan' would require. You could say that you enjoyed getting a smashing (mostly grey market) deal on Seikos. That's a different thing.

I don't think a one-watch guy will think this way too; Most people own a couple of watches tops. You buy what you like best within your budget. Not the smashing deal that you don't really like staring down to every single day. Heck there are Apple watches for this.

Seiko is free to put a price tag of their choosing. Their take is that the name 'Seiko' on the dial is worth more now than what it used to be worth ten years ago. If they are right then it will soon show.


----------



## Joll71

^^^

People on here seem to buy watches for their specs, rather than their aesthetics.


----------



## krayzie

If you look at the more expensive and nicer Seiko divers, the bezel inserts that look and could be ceramic, the inner circumference is part of the insert piece itself in an L-shape sculpted (i.e. there's no inner rim that is part of the bezel) with engraved numbers and markers.

A simple comparison is between the Spring Drive Tuna bezel insert (I think ceramic) vs the Emperor Tuna bezel insert (not ceramic feels like plastic).

But I agree it's probably just a ceramic coating on most of them that has a lacquer like surface finish (MM300, SLA033).

You know since the 80's there's already technology to mix ceramic into a resin called Cerasin. Sony used that for a lot of their audio equipment for resonance dampening (ever handle a Sony Metal Master Tape), and it looks and feels just like cheap plastic albeit a tad heavy. Sony also figured out how to make synthetic marble called Gilbratar for CD player trays, and ceramic powdered feet for their CD Players (very shinny and heavy black feet supporting my old CDP-557ESD, the finishing feels just like the bezel on my SD Tuna). But I digress.

So ceramic in itself shouldn't be overly expensive. Seiko has a ceramic expert business partner called Kyocera (Kyoto Ceramic Company - they have mall stores across Japan selling ceramic coated cookware, and I guess photocopiers too if you ask nicely).


----------



## clyde_frog

georgefl74 said:


> I guess I'm in the minority that buys Seiko watches cause they like them better?
> 
> Just because a Seiko watch is priced outside my comfort zone doesn't mean I'm going to buy a different nondescript, cheaper (or better built) watch instead. I don't _have_ to buy anything. This is not a car that I _have_ to buy in order to get from A to B. A watch is a luxury item. If you like that one best then why go buy something else? At the end of the day you're looking down at your wrist to look at something that will put a smile on your face. If that requires invoking a thought that 'hey what a smashing deal this watch is' is perfectly fine, but I don't think its something that a 'fan' would require. You could say that you enjoyed getting a smashing (mostly grey market) deal on Seikos. That's a different thing.
> 
> I don't think a one-watch guy will think this way too; Most people own a couple of watches tops. You buy what you like best within your budget. Not the smashing deal that you don't really like staring down to every single day. Heck there are Apple watches for this.
> 
> Seiko is free to put a price tag of their choosing. Their take is that the name 'Seiko' on the dial is worth more now than what it used to be worth ten years ago. If they are right then it will soon show.


Also I think a lot of people may need to consider that with Seiko, the movement is not the main factor in determining the price of the watch. A lot of people say for example "Why buy a SARX when you can get a SARB for less than half the price, the 6r15 is a $400 movement!" etc. Clearly a SARX is a much better finished watch and is clearly going to cost a lot more but all they see is movement cost and seem to think no matter how well made a watch is it should be priced according to what's inside it. I'd rather pay $800 or whatever for a really well finished watch than spend half that to think "great I paid the absolute bare minimum for a 6r15!".


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

georgefl74 said:


> I guess I'm in the minority that buys Seiko watches cause they like them better?
> 
> Just because a Seiko watch is priced outside my comfort zone doesn't mean I'm going to buy a different nondescript, cheaper (or better built) watch instead. I don't _have_ to buy anything. This is not a car that I _have_ to buy in order to get from A to B. A watch is a luxury item. If you like that one best then why go buy something else? At the end of the day you're looking down at your wrist to look at something that will put a smile on your face. If that requires invoking a thought that 'hey what a smashing deal this watch is' is perfectly fine, but I don't think its something that a 'fan' would require. You could say that you enjoyed getting a smashing (mostly grey market) deal on Seikos. That's a different thing.
> 
> I don't think a one-watch guy will think this way too; Most people own a couple of watches tops. You buy what you like best within your budget. Not the smashing deal that you don't really like staring down to every single day. Heck there are Apple watches for this.
> 
> Seiko is free to put a price tag of their choosing. Their take is that the name 'Seiko' on the dial is worth more now than what it used to be worth ten years ago. If they are right then it will soon show.


Thank you. Quoted for truth. Exactly what I was thinking. This is all a want/have, not a must/have thing.

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## yonsson

clyde_frog said:


> Which Seiko inserts are ceramic-coated aluminium?


The confusion is at a maximum level. 
The "great white" was said to have ceramic coated bezel insert, then the info was retracted. Now SEIKO instead states that some of the Prospex models (like the mm200) have "chemically treated" inserts. Someone asked before if there were any officially specced ceramic one-piece bezels, the first model that comes to mind is the Transocean. Then we have regular ceramic insert, like the new MM300, IP/ADLC GS/LX-diver's.

I highly doubt the new 40mm models have regular ceramic bezel inserts like the MM300.


----------



## krayzie

georgefl74 said:


> Seiko is free to put a price tag of their choosing. Their take is that the name 'Seiko' on the dial is worth more now than what it used to be worth ten years ago. If they are right then it will soon show.


Their thinking is they had to raise the price ceiling in order to allow for their higher priced (and also higher cost to manufacture) watch models to enter into the overseas market where customers wouldn't be readily comfortable to accept a decade or two ago (e.g. Spring Drive).

I guess their solution was to raise prices across the board, to increase the perceived premium of their brand overall. In the process they may have to discontinue some inexpensive models.

Look it's not just simply to axe off the low end. Remember the Ananta line? The high cost of making those sword like finish casings made them discontinue the line and merge the design into Grand Seiko, so they can sell them for higher margins.

I think something like MM300 is already a sunset product. They will no longer invest money into it and instead will try to lower its production cost (as if they are not already doing so for much of their offerings, simply compare the superior finishing of older GS from a decade ago to the current models). It serves as a good decoy effect to steer consumers toward the new flagship LX300.


----------



## NocturnalWatch

clyde_frog said:


> Also I think a lot of people may need to consider that with Seiko, the movement is not the main factor in determining the price of the watch. A lot of people say for example "Why buy a SARX when you can get a SARB for less than half the price, the 6r15 is a $400 movement!" etc. Clearly a SARX is a much better finished watch and is clearly going to cost a lot more but all they see is movement cost and seem to think no matter how well made a watch is it should be priced according to what's inside it. I'd rather pay $800 or whatever for a really well finished watch than spend half that to think "great I paid the absolute bare minimum for a 6r15!".


Can't agree more! You took words from my mouth. I also buy what I like, and not just because it has this or that movement, or because of bargain price. In fact, I often tend to go 'against current', buying not necessarily something just because it's approved by WIS community. I do same with phones, electronics and cars. And when you have already mentioned Seiko divers - I like much, much better Seiko case shapes then any other Swiss diver, so my next purchase will be SBDC063 and not Oris or Tag or any other Swiss or German diver, even if I can get them for the same price.

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GEO_79

yonsson said:


> The confusion is at a maximum level.
> The "great white" was said to have ceramic coated bezel insert, then the info was retracted. Now SEIKO instead states that some of the Prospex models (like the mm200) have "chemically treated" inserts. Someone asked before if there were any officially specced ceramic one-piece bezels, the first model that comes to mind is the Transocean. Then we have regular ceramic insert, like the new MM300, IP/ADLC GS/LX-diver's.
> 
> I highly doubt the new 40mm models have regular ceramic bezel inserts like the MM300.


The King turtle have ceramic bezels inserts ;no? These should have as well cos they are more expensive. IMO


----------



## todoroki

Just to throw my hat in to the arena regarding Ceramic Bezel Gate. I checked via the Seiko Japan site specs and on the MM300 SBDX033 under case materials it states ceramic bezel in Japanese [ベゼル表示板：セラミックス]  This fact is omitted on both the 62mas re-release and the cheaper Prospex SBDC107. That's a Seiko source in black & white that says no ceramic bezel (by omission.)


----------



## jovani




----------



## Wristos

the bezel insert for the SPB149 is made of brushed ceramic as stated on monochrome watches article and as the salesman in Wako told me. The new willard's bezel insert will probably be made of the same material


----------



## jjmc87

I don't know how I glossed over this one but holy mackerel I need it


----------



## clyde_frog

todoroki said:


> Just to throw my hat in to the arena regarding Ceramic Bezel Gate. I checked via the Seiko Japan site specs and on the MM300 SBDX033 under case materials it states ceramic bezel in Japanese [ベゼル表示板：セラミックス] This fact is omitted on both the 62mas re-release and the cheaper Prospex SBDC107. That's a Seiko source in black & white that says no ceramic bezel (by omission.)


Yeah, I mean Seiko's websites are very inconsistent with information but the Japan site pretty much always has ceramic listed on watches that have it. It probably does mean it doesn't have it but wouldn't take it as 100% conclusive yet though, like I said they are known to be inconsistent and miss things out.


----------



## carloscastro7

Ceramic or not, I'm getting one of these new divers even if the value prop is no longer there. Any (new) divers from other brands priced around the same don't really float my boat... 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric

jjmc87 said:


> I don't know how I glossed over this one but holy mackerel I need it
> 
> View attachment 15121035


Superb. Massive thumbs up from me, they really nailed it.


----------



## jacobsen1

babbsky said:


> I think older Seiko divers doesn't have chapter ring...? I also have an old 80s Citizen divers without chapter ring... just metal rehault...





GEO_79 said:


> You need to explain that to jacobsen1, not to clyde_frog.


oh I'm here! ha ha








every watch I saw on the rolex site has a rehaut. All but 2 of the seiko's have chapter rings? It's obviously not universal and I'm no historian but I still feel that going the rehaut design route lends itself to looking like a rolex.



NYSCOTTY said:


> SEIKO SRPE07
> 
> Couldn't resist this 1. BNIB + papers. Ceramic bezel & sapphire crystal.
> Ordered it on FleaBay for $349.99 on Mothers Day. Must have been on $ale because prices were back up on Mon.
> Seller said alignments are well.
> Should be in my paws by Fri. Maybe sooner !
> 
> View attachment 15118373


That's a great looking dial!


----------



## jacobsen1

double


----------



## clyde_frog

jacobsen1 said:


> oh I'm here! ha ha
> View attachment 15121251
> 
> 
> every watch I saw on the rolex site has a rehaut. All but 2 of the seiko's have chapter rings? It's obviously not universal and I'm no historian but I still feel that going the rehaut design route lends itself to looking like a rolex.
> 
> That's a great looking dial!


A lot of watches have them, not just Rolex, a lot of other watches have chapter rings apart from Seiko too, so I don't really know what you're trying to prove? Does every watch with a rehaut look like a Rolex? Does every watch with a chapter ring look like a Seiko?


----------



## vsh

There's only so many ways to make a watch, it's not like Rolex never took inspiration from anyone. *cough explorer 2 glycine cough*


----------



## krayzie

Seiko has a history of taking a Swiss design and improve upon it with their own interpretation, it's nothing new. This is how the Japanese has been since after the war with many western inspired products (actually also the same before the war with Chinese han culturally inspired products). Their people traditionally always have something to prove and love to take on an imaginary enemy / competitor and triumph to win at all cost (take somebody else's idea and apply more complication and better craftsmanship). Nothing wrong with that it's just how they are at the concept of kaizen (the two han characters 改善 stand for improvement). Think about this next time you have Japanese cuisine.

Rolex Explorer II Inspiration





VC Royal Eagle Inspiration


----------



## clyde_frog

Well that GS is definitely the better looking of those two, although apart from the bezel they're really quite different.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh

krayzie said:


> Rolex Explorer II Inspiration


The SBGM001 is much nicer than the replacement model, the square crownguards on the new ones are hideous. Glycine were the first company with this design style, not Rolex.


----------



## mi6_

Sorry but I don’t get Seikos move to increase their watch prices. So I get splitting Grand Seiko into it’s own entity. That’s a good move as they’re trying to be recognized as a mainstream luxury watch brand to compete with others like Omega and Rolex for example. They don’t want to be associated with AFFORDABLE SEIKO MODELS.

Seiko isn’t making their living selling 1000M Tunas or Marine Masters. They make their money from selling $50-$200 department store Seikos. The enthusiasts crowd is a very small percentage of their market. I still don’t see how Seiko is going to get the vast majority of their customers to pay Swiss Prices (Tissot, Certina, Mido, Oris etc.) for Prospex and Pressage watches. They’re entire history is delivering fine watches at low prices. Flame me all you want. I’m not stupid enough to pay for a $1350 diver with no ceramic bezel insert when they sell $600 Prospex divers with ceramic inserts. Seiko does great case finishing and makes reliable movements. Nothing to command their new asking prices.


----------



## clyde_frog

mi6_ said:


> Sorry but I don't get Seikos move to increase their watch prices. So I get splitting Grand Seiko into it's own entity. That's a good move as they're trying to be recognized as a mainstream luxury watch brand to compete with others like Omega and Rolex for example. They don't want to be associated with AFFORDABLE SEIKO MODELS.
> 
> Seiko isn't making their living selling 1000M Tunas or Marine Masters. They make their money from selling $50-$200 department store Seikos. The enthusiasts crowd is a very small percentage of their market. I still don't see how Seiko is going to get the vast majority of their customers to pay Swiss Prices (Tissot, Certina, Mido, Oris etc.) for Prospex and Pressage watches. They're entire history is delivering fine watches at low prices. Flame me all you want. I'm not stupid enough to pay for a $1350 diver with no ceramic bezel insert when they sell $600 Prospex divers with ceramic inserts. Seiko does great case finishing and makes reliable movements. Nothing to command their new asking prices.


You just said yourself they make most of their money from the cheaper models, so why would they need to get most of their customers to pay high prices for Prospex and Presage? I dont think their aim is to get the people buying a £100 basic quartz to buy a £2k prospex instead.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

vsh said:


> The SBGM001 is much nicer than the replacement model, the square crownguards on the new ones are hideous. Glycine were the first company with this design style, not Rolex.


Here just for you. Glycine Airman.


----------



## clyde_frog

krayzie said:


> Here just for you. Glycine Airman.
> 
> View attachment 15121679


Because of the bezel?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Wristos said:


> the bezel insert for the SPB149 is made of brushed ceramic as stated on monochrome watches article and as the salesman in Wako told me. The new willard's bezel insert will probably be made of the same material


So whom should we believe? 
I have emailed a contact at SEIKO who is never wrong and asked for confirmation on The material for both models.


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> So what are to believe?
> I have emailed a contact on SEIKO which is never wrong and asked for confirmation on both models.


Cool, I'm not even getting any of these new ones so don't really care what they're made of, but it would be good to put an end to it and ease everybody's minds/make everybody upset.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

Okay we'll see if that would save the jobs of the writer at Monochrome Watches and the salesman at Wako. LOL!


----------



## Dopamina

mi6_ said:


> Sorry but I don't get Seikos move to increase their watch prices. So I get splitting Grand Seiko into it's own entity. That's a good move as they're trying to be recognized as a mainstream luxury watch brand to compete with others like Omega and Rolex for example. They don't want to be associated with AFFORDABLE SEIKO MODELS.
> 
> Seiko isn't making their living selling 1000M Tunas or Marine Masters. They make their money from selling $50-$200 department store Seikos. The enthusiasts crowd is a very small percentage of their market. I still don't see how Seiko is going to get the vast majority of their customers to pay Swiss Prices (Tissot, Certina, Mido, Oris etc.) for Prospex and Pressage watches. They're entire history is delivering fine watches at low prices. Flame me all you want. I'm not stupid enough to pay for a $1350 diver with no ceramic bezel insert when they sell $600 Prospex divers with ceramic inserts. Seiko does great case finishing and makes reliable movements. Nothing to command their new asking prices.


The market prices of these watches will be around US$ 800 and lower for the rubber strap one if you wait. But, I am going to get the sbdc 063. That is my next watch. Down the road, two years from now, I will get the spb 147, ceramic bezel insert or not. Not even one of the brands you cited does cool diver watches like seiko imo.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

krayzie said:


> Okay we'll see if that would save the jobs of the writer at Monochrome Watches and the salesman at Wako. LOL!


Monochrome got both measurements and movement wrong about the SPB149 so I wouldn't trust them too much with details like these. And SEIKO sales staff... well.. no comment.


----------



## clyde_frog

Yeah, my experience is sales staff are the last people you should ask about the watches they sell.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

mi6_ said:


> Sorry but I don't get Seikos move to increase their watch prices. So I get splitting Grand Seiko into it's own entity. That's a good move as they're trying to be recognized as a mainstream luxury watch brand to compete with others like Omega and Rolex for example. They don't want to be associated with AFFORDABLE SEIKO MODELS.
> 
> Seiko isn't making their living selling 1000M Tunas or Marine Masters. They make their money from selling $50-$200 department store Seikos. The enthusiasts crowd is a very small percentage of their market. I still don't see how Seiko is going to get the vast majority of their customers to pay Swiss Prices (Tissot, Certina, Mido, Oris etc.) for Prospex and Pressage watches. They're entire history is delivering fine watches at low prices. Flame me all you want. I'm not stupid enough to pay for a $1350 diver with no ceramic bezel insert when they sell $600 Prospex divers with ceramic inserts. Seiko does great case finishing and makes reliable movements. Nothing to command their new asking prices.


I don't think that convincing seiko buyers to pay Tissot, Certina, Mido, Oris prices is that difficult. Seiko has always been seen as superb value. For the most part Seikos look better than those brands (save Oris) in my opinon. Hate to break it to you but most department stores or mall stores that sell Seiko also have one or more of those brands that you mentioned in an adjacent display case often with a big sign above it telling how many % off they are discounting the watch. Additionally Seiko 5 exists for the lower end of the market still. Most USA AD's will discount non-Limited edition Seikos 20-25% (at least) even for new releases.

But cool you don't want to spend $1350 for a non ceramic insert diver. You may want to start checking out the many micro brands that are around. They offer lots of boxes you can check off, often for far less that Seiko or Swiss. Orient and Citizen are generally lower priced as well.

Good luck.


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> Monochrome got both measurements and movement wrong about the SPB149 so I wouldn't trust them too much with details like these. And SEIKO sales staff... well.. no comment.


Same with those CSRs working at SEIKO YSERV....


----------



## yonsson

Good morning SEIKO lovers! 
The response I got from SEIKO is the expected spec info. Both the 40mm models and the Willard models use bezel inlays that are “chemically painted”. SEIKO will not disclose the exact process or compound.

So there you have it. Definitely NOT brushed ceramics or ceramics. Which is expected since these bezel inlays look nothing like the models we know use ceramic bezel inlays.


----------



## georgefl74

jjmc87 said:


> I don't know how I glossed over this one but holy mackerel I need it
> 
> View attachment 15121035


But...but..wait...does it have a ceramic bezel insert? Why don't you get a Glycine at a fire sale for half the $$$? Where's the bracelet they should have included for the price? Bawwww [/sarc]


----------



## georgefl74

Also there's a lot of hypotheses being flown around as if they are true without any data to back them up.

1. Seiko's making big money from the affordable mall watches.

Not any more. Not just because the malls are closed but because the smartwatch and sportbands now cost as little as 30$ and they're KILLING it.

2. Seiko is trying to move upmarket by raising prices

There's not a single example in the business world where a price raise is made before the perceived increase in the status of the brand.

3. Seiko is perceived as lower end than other watch makers.

Actually Seiko is perceived as a more serious watchmaker than Garmin, Huawei, Samsung and the like that now DOMINATE the lower end. The vast majority of young people that ask what's on my wrist treat Seiko as a serious name with lot of heritage particularly in sports and diving watches. Can you spell 'celebrity endorsement'? Well Seiko does very well in this respect as of late. Much better than Tudor for example.

So let me put forward an alternate hypothesis:
Seiko's international (and local, see Thai and German L.E) marketing department did its job well. The younger generation doesn't care about the Swiss made myth and they perceive Seiko as a quality vendor among all the smartwatch junk that's being sold and a step up. Seiko did its research and focus groups and they are now exploiting their perceived quality advantage and increased brand recognition.


----------



## todoroki

yonsson said:


> Good morning SEIKO lovers!
> The response I got from SEIKO is the expected spec info. Both the 40mm models and the Willard models use bezel inlays that are "chemically painted". SEIKO will not disclose the exact process or compound.
> 
> So there you have it. Definitely NOT brushed ceramics or ceramics. Which is expected since these bezel inlays look nothing like the models we know use ceramic bezel inlays.


 You called it! Other skeptics including I backed you up. Baby rage incoming...


----------



## yonsson

georgefl74 said:


> So let me put forward an alternate hypothesis:
> Seiko's international (and local, see Thai and German L.E) marketing department did its job well. The younger generation doesn't care about the Swiss made myth and they perceive Seiko as a quality vendor among all the smartwatch junk that's being sold and a step up. Seiko did its research and focus groups and they are now exploiting their perceived quality advantage and increased brand recognition.


I can tell you for a fact that SEIKO and Grand SEIKO is doing very well compared to a lot of other watch brands. The expansion of GS in USA was not something SEIKO had to do, it was made after 10 years of request from the market. I don't know if it's official yet, but the new GS factory in Japan is proof of this.

The same goes for Prospex, since the relaunch 2015, Prospex has exploded on most new markets. Here in Sweden, SEIKO, and especially Prospex has always had a very steady market. We also have the first ever privately owned store to sell GS outside of Japan. So to say that SEIKO is a low class high volume brand is very very wrong. In many parts of the world SEIKO and GS is associated with quality and history. 
And this is not a new phenomenon, if you ask swedes in their 60s to name two quality watch brands, they will say Omega and SEIKO, based on the long history of these watch brands being sold here.


----------



## georgefl74

yonsson said:


> I can tell you for a fact that SEIKO and Grand SEIKO is doing very well compared to a lot of other watch brands. The expansion of GS in USA was not something SEIKO had to do, it was made after 10 years of request from the market. I don't know if it's official yet, but the new GS factory in Japan is proof of this.
> 
> The same goes for Prospex, since the relaunch 2015, Prospex has exploded on most new markets. Here in Sweden, SEIKO, and especially Prospex has always had a very steady market. We also have the first ever privately owned store to sell GS outside of Japan. So to say that SEIKO is a low class high volume brand is very very wrong. In many parts of the world SEIKO and GS is associated with quality and history.
> And this is not a new phenomenon, if you ask swedes in their 60s to name two quality watch brands, they will say Omega and SEIKO, based on the long history of these watch brands being sold here.


Ssshhh don't let facts get in the way of a conspiracy theory.

Cause we all know that if brand X increases the pricetag on its products its not due to supply and demand but because they're trying to increase demand. Cause all other prospective buyers are dumb except for you and me, duh.


----------



## konners

New Tuna hands-on:

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/seiko-prospex-tuna-s23631/


----------



## yonsson

georgefl74 said:


> Ssshhh don't let facts get in the way of a conspiracy theory.
> 
> Cause we all know that if brand X increases the pricetag on its products its not due to supply and demand but because they're trying to increase demand. Cause all other prospective buyers are dumb except for you and me, duh.


Haha! Swiss marketing 101.


----------



## B1ff_77

yonsson said:


> Good morning SEIKO lovers!
> The response I got from SEIKO is the expected spec info. Both the 40mm models and the Willard models use bezel inlays that are "chemically painted". SEIKO will not disclose the exact process or compound.
> 
> So there you have it. Definitely NOT brushed ceramics or ceramics. Which is expected since these bezel inlays look nothing like the models we know use ceramic bezel inlays.


Thank god. Tho I'm someone will be along soon with an alternative theory so the saga can continue...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

B1ff_77 said:


> Thank god. Tho I'm someone will be along soon with an alternative theory so the saga can continue...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well tbh, we currently have two people from Seiko saying two different things so nothing is cleared up is it lol. I personally believe yonsson's source but others will believe Engi's. I wonder why they put ceramic on the new turtles though and not on these watches that cost twice as much when it's viewed by most as a premium feature. That seems odd to me and I'm sure many others.


----------



## GEO_79

clyde_frog said:


> Well tbh, we currently have two people from Seiko saying two different things so nothing is cleared up is it lol. I personally believe yonsson's source but others will believe Engi's. I wonder why they put ceramic on the new turtles though and not on these watches that cost twice as much when it's viewed by most as a premium feature. That seems odd to me and I'm sure many others.


Ive asked yonsson the same thing. Why would Seiko put a ceramic bezels thing on a king turtle ; but not on these new and more expensive divers. I never got an answer back from him.


----------



## yonsson

GEO_79 said:


> Ive asked yonsson the same thing. Why would Seiko put a ceramic bezels thing on a king turtle ; but not on these new and more expensive divers. I never got an answer back from him.


Would you like me to guess? 
The Turtle is a marketing focus model and has proven to sell very well since it got released. It's a model that's here to stay. That means long term strategies for the models development, they have probably planned this for a long time. The same goes for the mm300. It is a proven model.

The new SPB143 & 151 are new models. The risk of rolling out ceramics on this many new models is a lot higher than making two dial variations of Turtles with ceramic inlays. I'm sure the 143 & 151 will also get upgraded with ceramics once they have proven themselves.

Another thing to consider is thickness. We know ceramics adds thickness and a 40mm case needs to be as thin as possible.


----------



## B1ff_77

clyde_frog said:


> Well tbh, we currently have two people from Seiko saying two different things so nothing is cleared up is it lol. I personally believe yonsson's source but others will believe Engi's. I wonder why they put ceramic on the new turtles though and not on these watches that cost twice as much when its viewed by most as a premium feature. That seems odd to me and I'm sure many others.


Haha very true. I'm firmly in the don't care either way camp, if i can pick one up at a reasonable price I probably will. Whether it has ceramic bezel means nothing to me in relation to the overall package. Seiko divers have an inbuilt coolness and charm that most Swiss brands just don't have - so comparing with brand x or y at similar price point just doesn't wash.

Ceramic bezels do tend to be seen as a premium feature, but that doesn't mean they should be mandatory above a certain price point. Pretty sure the MM300 doesn't have one, and for me it's the ultimate modern seiko diver - with one of the best looking bezel inserts you could find

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> Would you like me to guess?
> The Turtle is a marketing focus model and has proven to sell very well since it got released. It's a model that's here to stay. That means long term strategies for the models development, they have probably planned this for a long time. The same goes for the mm300. It is a proven model.
> 
> The new SPB143 & 151 are new models. The risk of rolling out ceramics on this many new models is a lot higher than making two dial variations of Turtles with ceramic inlays. I'm sure the 143 & 151 will also get upgraded with ceramics once they have proven themselves.
> 
> Another thing to consider is thickness. We know ceramics adds thickness and a 40mm case needs to be as thin as possible.


Good points. I guess they took a risk on the Transocean for example which was totally new in every way, used a whole ceramic bezel and by all accounts it didn't sell very well and has been discontinued for a while now. I mean personally I love it but most people don't.



B1ff_77 said:


> Haha very true. I'm firmly in the don't care either way camp, if i can pick one up at a reasonable price I probably will. Whether it has ceramic bezel means nothing to me in relation to the overall package. Seiko divers have an inbuilt coolness and charm that most Swiss brands just don't have - so comparing with brand x or y at similar price point just doesn't wash.
> 
> Ceramic bezels do tend to be seen as a premium feature, but that doesn't mean they should be mandatory above a certain price point. Pretty sure the MM300 doesn't have one, and for me it's the ultimate modern seiko diver - with one of the best looking bezel inserts you could find
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I think it should be used where it looks appropriate. So the previous MM300 does have a beautiful bezel insert, but it makes sense on that one to upgrade it to ceramic as it has a very similar look with it's shiny and reflective surface, but adds more durability.


----------



## GEO_79

yonsson said:


> Would you like me to guess?
> The Turtle is a marketing focus model and has proven to sell very well since it got released. It's a model that's here to stay. That means long term strategies for the models development, they have probably planned this for a long time. The same goes for the mm300. It is a proven model.
> 
> The new SPB143 & 151 are new models. The risk of rolling out ceramics on this many new models is a lot higher than making two dial variations of Turtles with ceramic inlays. I'm sure the 143 & 151 will also get upgraded with ceramics once they have proven themselves.
> 
> Another thing to consider is thickness. We know ceramics adds thickness and a 40mm case needs to be as thin as possible.


I've asked you because I knew you have more information than any of us here. That was a really good answer 

Sent from my galaxy s20 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> I can tell you for a fact that SEIKO and Grand SEIKO is doing very well compared to a lot of other watch brands. The expansion of GS in USA was not something SEIKO had to do, it was made after 10 years of request from the market. I don't know if it's official yet, but the new GS factory in Japan is proof of this.
> 
> The same goes for Prospex, since the relaunch 2015, Prospex has exploded on most new markets. Here in Sweden, SEIKO, and especially Prospex has always had a very steady market. We also have the first ever privately owned store to sell GS outside of Japan. So to say that SEIKO is a low class high volume brand is very very wrong. In many parts of the world SEIKO and GS is associated with quality and history.
> And this is not a new phenomenon, if you ask swedes in their 60s to name two quality watch brands, they will say Omega and SEIKO, based on the long history of these watch brands being sold here.


This was always part of the long term master plan since Seiko Watch Corporation was incorporated in July 2001. You bet it was something they had to do regardless if the market was asking for it or not (well they were determined to make it happen). This was their original direction for the company to stay viable in the long run, all laid out in their 2003 book.

The course of action with the Swiss watch industry soon after SWC came about probably also had a hand in this (i.e. Rolex buying up all of their suppliers to get vertically integrated, Swatch Group stop supplying movements like ETA and Lemania to 3rd parties forcing everybody to up their game, etc), and also the rise of low price computerized smartwatches.

Even back in the late 2000s (IIRC around 2008), at least here in Downtown Toronto the Seiko Boutique selling GS and Credor outside of Japan (after Paris and Singapore) was actually privately owned and operated by their distributor Odyssey Time, and not Seiko corporate owned save for the display cabinet furniture that came straight from Seiko Japan. Around the same time, my local Chinese AD Time Circle in Markham was also selling GS by legit special order via the distributor. They would inquire to Seiko Japan what export models were available to acquire from the factory stock (they came with multi-language manuals without Japanese, the Japanese GS certificate came with a separate explanation sheet in English). I remember in 2005/2006 I asked this AD to look into stocking 5R Spring Drive but they were hesitant until many years after. Maybe they were right, I was hesitant to buy after seeing how big that case was in hand lmao!

I think SWC future is to try and mass produce luxury watches in a large scale like Rolex, but of course not yet even with this new factory floor. But that day will come in time.

Also that rumor I heard earlier from YouTube about GS increasing volume in 2018 by hiring 20 more watchmarkers from 5, and lowering quality control from 30mm inspection to standard visible distance, I think that was probably from Epson. Because in the beginning they really only had 5 of their best watchmarkers assembling Spring Drive.


----------



## manofrolex

carloscastro7 said:


> Ceramic or not, I'm getting one of these new divers even if the value prop is no longer there. Any (new) divers from other brands priced around the same don't really float my boat...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


And that is pretty much what it is all about..
You like it, you can afford it , you buy it ...end of story


----------



## krayzie

Okay you guys asked for old skool hands and applied logo. They finally did it! But idk they don't look quite right with the hands and markers. There's still no classic look to the dial for some reason. Why does everything seem to look so big, even seem more modern than the last design.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Joll71 said:


> ^^^
> 
> People on here seem to buy watches for their specs, rather than their aesthetics.


This one I ordered (Arriving today !!) has both. Calibre 4R36 is a workhorse.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-7.html#post51687527


----------



## Tickstart

georgefl74 said:


> This is not a car that I _have_ to buy in order to get from A to B. A watch is a luxury item..


A car is a luxury item for most people too. You could buy a bicycle! Although, many bikes are also luxury items..


----------



## krayzie

Tickstart said:


> A car is a luxury item for most people too. You could buy a bicycle! Although, many bikes are also luxury items..


Public transit especially in North America is an afterthought. We don't even have high speed rail here, and modern electronic payment technology from France came here decades too late.

It's all about driving here to commute. Road cycling is the new golf for the rich.


----------



## MrDisco99

yonsson said:


> Good morning SEIKO lovers!
> The response I got from SEIKO is the expected spec info. Both the 40mm models and the Willard models use bezel inlays that are "chemically painted". SEIKO will not disclose the exact process or compound.


Nothing about that says or even implies that it's not ceramic...?

Also, does it really matter if it's only ceramic on the exposed side of the bezel (the only part that matters)?

We're literally splitting hairs here.


----------



## yonsson

MrDisco99 said:


> Nothing about that says or even implies that it's not ceramic...?
> 
> Also, does it really matter if it's only ceramic on the exposed side of the bezel (the only part that matters)?
> 
> We're literally splitting hairs here.


Pretty freaking far from splitting hairs. A chemical paint job is not the same as ceramics, neither is ADLC-coating. If you don't know the difference between the three, then why even address the subject?


----------



## yonsson

Double post


----------



## mi6_

I bet the confusion is the diashield coating on the watch. The bezel is also likely diashield coated and still could have a ceramic insert. Just because Seiko hasn’t done a brushed ceramic insert doesn’t mean they can’t make it. Obviously we can’t say 100% it’s ceramic or not based on photos.

Some retailers say it is a ceramic insert, others say no. Now we even have two Seiko sources giving conflicting views. Crazy world we live in.


----------



## krayzie

I think some people are confusing a solid ceramic piece with ceramic coating aka. chemical paint job.

Seiko is just being ambiguous here with their marketing literature.


----------



## yonsson

mi6_ said:


> I bet the confusion is the diashield coating on the watch. The bezel is also likely diashield coated and still could have a ceramic insert. Just because Seiko hasn't done a brushed ceramic insert doesn't mean they can't make it. Obviously we can't say 100% it's ceramic or not based on photos.
> 
> Some retailers say it is a ceramic insert, others say no. Now we even have two Seiko sources giving conflicting views. Crazy world we live in.


I have no idea who the other SEIKO source is that supposedly works for Wako store? 
But they are wrong. My source has daily personal contact with developers, designers and engineers, I have never ever gotten the wrong info from this source. You have to climb up the ladder to get specific information like this right. A random CS-guy will not have detailed information like this.

To me, there's a BIG difference between surface treatments and zirconium ceramics. Like I said previously, the appearance is very different between this "paint", surface coating, or whatever you want to call it and ceramics like on the SLA021. This isn't even had to see, it's not like comparing the SNR029 and the SLA021 where the SNR029 could be mistaken for using ceramics. So no, there is no way in hell that this is "brushed ceramics".

And no, there is no risk for "lost in translation" in this case.


----------



## yonsson

krayzie said:


> I think some people are confusing a solid ceramic piece with ceramic coating aka. chemical paint job.
> 
> Seiko is just being ambiguous here with their marketing literature.


There is no official SEIKO source claiming ceramics in the SPB149 case. Monochrome watches made that part up, just like they initially changed the info about the movement and thickness after they had been informed. That blog post is clearly not written by a SEIKO nut.


----------



## krayzie

You can see that the solid ceramic bezel insert on the bottom pic SLA021 have the details carved in, just like the SD Tuna bezel.

My old MM300 and SLA033 bezels are just a ring with painted on graphics and a clearcoat (could be a ceramic coating) over it.

In comparison the 1000m Tuna bezel is a clear piece of acrylic with some molded 3D details underneath (could be just an optical illusion).


----------



## GregoryD

krayzie said:


> Okay you guys asked for old skool hands and applied logo. They finally did it! But idk they don't look quite right with the hands and markers. There's still no classic look to the dial for some reason. Why does everything seem to look so big, even seem more modern than the last design.
> 
> View attachment 15124149


Big, bold, beautiful, badass. I think it looks amazing.


----------



## Wristos

Personally speaking I couldn't care less if the bezel insert is made of ceramic or not. Ceramic does not equals quality at all imo, there are 15$ ceramic bezel for the SKX everywhere or in cheap chinese watch brands.
I don't see many complains from Tudor fans, Sinn fans or Breitling fans when their brand uses Aluminium, Vulcanized Rubber, steel or other materials on their bezel insert.
One can even argue that a ceramic bezel is inferior because its less shatter resistant and attracts fingerprints etc.


----------



## yonsson

krayzie said:


> You can see that the solid ceramic bezel insert on the bottom pic SLA021 have the details carved in, just like the SD Tuna bezel.My old MM300 and SLA033 bezels are just a ring with painted on graphics and a clearcoat (could be a ceramic coating) over it.


The key words here being "solid" vs "coated". Big difference! That's why the SLA021 is thicker than the SBDX001/017.


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> I have no idea who the other SEIKO source is that supposedly works for Wako store?
> But they are wrong. My source has daily personal contact with developers, designers and engineers, I have never ever gotten the wrong info from this source. You have to climb up the ladder to get specific information like this right. A random CS-guy will not have detailed information like this.
> 
> To me, there's a BIG difference between surface treatments and zirconium ceramics. Like I said previously, the appearance is very different between this "paint", surface coating, or whatever you want to call it and ceramics like on the SLA021. This isn't even had to see, it's not like comparing the SNR029 and the SLA021 where the SNR029 could be mistaken for using ceramics. So no, there is no way in hell that this is "brushed ceramics".
> 
> And no, there is no risk for "lost in translation" in this case.


What is used on the SNR029 out of interest?


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> I have no idea who the other SEIKO source is that supposedly works for Wako store?
> But they are wrong. My source has daily personal contact with developers, designers and engineers, I have never ever gotten the wrong info from this source. You have to climb up the ladder to get specific information like this right. A random CS-guy will not have detailed information like this.
> 
> To me, there's a BIG difference between surface treatments and zirconium ceramics. Like I said previously, the appearance is very different between this "paint", surface coating, or whatever you want to call it and ceramics like on the SLA021. This isn't even had to see, it's not like comparing the SNR029 and the SLA021 where the SNR029 could be mistaken for using ceramics. So no, there is no way in hell that this is "brushed ceramics".
> 
> And no, there is no risk for "lost in translation" in this case.


What is used on the SNR029 out of interest?


----------



## krayzie

This one is a little harder to tell but if you look at the dots, it's carved in. I say it could be a solid ceramic piece.


----------



## h_zee13

I was watching the Time & Tide video and noticed a stain/mark in the bezel insert. Something I had noticed on one of the photos of the SBDC105. I don't know if it's just an oily fingerprint or defect in the bezel insert

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

clyde_frog said:


> What is used on the SNR029 out of interest?


Not ceramic. Chemical treatment.


----------



## krayzie

h_zee13 said:


> I was watching the Time & Tide video and noticed a stain/mark in the bezel insert. Something I had noticed on one of the photos of the SBDC105. I don't know if it's just an oily fingerprint or defect in the bezel insert


Those are fingerprints. The watches are empty dummies for show and touch demos. Seiko's classic hands placement is 10:08:42


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> Not ceramic. Chemical treatment.


https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/sbdb027

Ceramics



> Case material
> Pure titanium (hard coating) Bezel: Pure titanium (display board ceramics)


https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/sbdb035

Cermet



> Case material
> Pure titanium (hard coating) Bezel: Pure titanium (display plate cermet)


They use cermet on the LEs because they say the colours aren't possible with conventional ceramic.


----------



## h_zee13

krayzie said:


> Those are fingerprints. The watches are empty dummies for show and touch demos. Seiko's classic hands placement is 10:08:42


Oh wow I didn't know that. Thanks

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

clyde_frog said:


> https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/sbdb027Ceramics


I dont trust Google translate and I don't read Japanese. 
I specifically asked about the bezel insert on the SN029 when it was released since Fratello Watches stated it's NOT ceramics in their blog post, and I think it looks like ceramics. SEIKO then confirmed its not ceramics, but a chemical treatment.


----------



## krayzie

I know they want to get rid of the Spring Drive logo everywhere but at least put a big EPSON logo or something on the rotor geez.


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> I dont trust Google translate and I don't read Japanese.
> I specifically asked about the bezel insert on the SN029 when it was released since Fratello Watches stated it's NOT ceramics in their blog post, and I think it looks like ceramics. SEIKO then confirmed its not ceramics, but a chemical treatment.


セラミックス is Ceramics. That's the official website saying that.

https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/sbdx023



> ケース材質
> ステンレス ベゼル表示板:*セラミックス*





> Case material
> Stainless steel bezel display plate: Ceramics


There is no doubt in translation here. In this case I'm believing the website over what an employee said.

https://www.seikowatches.com/us-en/products/prospex/special/lxlinecermet/

That's just about the LE's using cermet ^^


----------



## krayzie

You know what's funny too is I have a black aluminum MIDORI folding 30cm ruler with all the silver markings beautifully stamped and it was only 15 bucks.

I honestly don't know what's wrong with an aluminum stamped bezel with ceramic coating lol! If you are walking into something of imminent danger, simply put your hand with the watch face against your back until you are in the clear.


----------



## hakabasch

Guess it's not "new and upcoming" but it's also a news.
Galante as a brand is coming to an end: GALANTE [????????????]


----------



## hakabasch

_double post_


----------



## clyde_frog

hakabasch said:


> Guess it's not "new and upcoming" but it's also a news.
> Galante as a brand is coming to an end: GALANTE [????????????]


Good. lol


----------



## timetellinnoob

h_zee13 said:


> Oh wow I didn't know that. Thanks


yep, all these watches that the reviewers have gotten and taken pictures of, none have been the full production model yet. just these demo models. it's actually frustrating, i want to see the hands in all natural positions, not just this one.


----------



## krayzie

clyde_frog said:


> Good. lol


Ananta Galante Astron. Two down one to go!


----------



## clyde_frog

krayzie said:


> Ananta Galante Astron. Two down one to go!


Haha you'd get rid of Astron?


----------



## krayzie

clyde_frog said:


> Haha you'd get rid of Astron?


Yea just merge Astron into Trume.

Galante can merge into Credor.

Same way Ananta was merged into GS.

Save Seiko some marketing money.

Maybe also get rid of Seiko 5 and let Orient make some in roads.

So if I'm Hattori here would be the new streamlined six brand strategy:

Orient + Trume | Prospex + Presage + Grand Seiko + Credor

Value -> Tech -> Tool -> Elegance -> Best Practical -> Best Dress


----------



## clyde_frog

I can't see them ever dropping Astron, it's too big a part of their heritage. Maybe drop GPS and make it solar HAQ instead.


----------



## Slant

hakabasch said:


> Guess it's not "new and upcoming" but it's also a news.
> Galante as a brand is coming to an end: GALANTE [????????????]


Learned something new everyday. I've never heard of Galante. Are these collabs with Invicta?


----------



## juskiewrx

lol


----------



## konners

Slant said:


> hakabasch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's not "new and upcoming" but it's also a news.
> Galante as a brand is coming to an end: GALANTE [????????????]
> 
> 
> 
> Learned something new everyday. I've never heard of Galante. Are these collabs with Invicta?
Click to expand...

Unfortunately not. And these soon to be redundant Galante designers shall be seeking new positions in Seiko's design department working future Seiko design classics! ?


----------



## Galaga

Can’t believe we are still talking about the ‘is it ceramic nothing burger?’


----------



## Watch19

Slant said:


> Learned something new everyday. I've never heard of Galante. Are these collabs with Invicta?


Stating the number of jewels is standard practice when describing a movement. Perhaps it's time to add the exterior jewel count when describing the exterior?


----------



## ahonobaka

krayzie said:


> Yea just merge Astron into Trume.
> 
> Galante can merge into Credor.
> 
> Same way Ananta was merged into GS.
> 
> Save Seiko some marketing money.
> 
> Maybe also get rid of Seiko 5 and let Orient make some in roads.
> 
> So if I'm Hattori here would be the new streamlined six brand strategy:
> 
> Orient + Trume | Prospex + Presage + Grand Seiko + Credor
> 
> Value -> Tech -> Tool -> Elegance -> Best Practical -> Best Dress


Just being picky but Orient and Trume aren't under the same umbrella as Seiko Holdings. They are separate under Epson.


----------



## manofrolex

Galaga said:


> Can't believe we are still talking about the 'is it ceramic nothing burger?'


----------



## Cosmodromedary

clyde_frog said:


> I can't see them ever dropping Astron, it's too big a part of their heritage. Maybe drop GPS and make it solar HAQ instead.


I would be ecstatic if Astron returned to slim HAQ GADA/dress watches, true to the original Astron. But that role is currently filled by Dolce.

In my ideal world, Dolce would return to tungsten carbide watches, and compete with Rado in the advanced materials game.


----------



## krayzie

ahonobaka said:


> Just being picky but Orient and Trume aren't under the same umbrella as Seiko Holdings. They are separate under Epson.


That's why I used that | separator.

But come'on so Epson isn't Seiko? The lawyers just want us to believe what they want us to believe.

If you watch that Hodinkee Inside Grand Seiko Part II when they talked about how Spring Drive came about, the designer said Epson in Japanese but the English close caption read Seiko. Maybe they should have blur out the Epson logo on that building. LOL!


----------



## krayzie

Slant said:


> Learned something new everyday. I've never heard of Galante. Are these collabs with Invicta?


Galante is their supposedly "sexy watch" sub-brand in a sporty kinda way.

I saw their display at Daimaru and the watches were going for like over 200,000 yen.

It's like pimpin' a desk clock on your wrist.


----------



## ahonobaka

krayzie said:


> That's why I used that | separator.
> 
> But come'on so Epson isn't Seiko? The lawyers just want us to believe what they want us to believe.
> 
> If you watch that Hodinkee Inside Grand Seiko Part II when they talked about how Spring Drive came about, the designer said Epson in Japanese but the English close caption read Seiko. Maybe they should have blur out the Epson logo on that building. LOL!


Depends on if you mean Seiko Holdings or Seiko Group lol


----------



## MrDisco99

krayzie said:


> That's why I used that | separator.
> 
> But come'on so Epson isn't Seiko? The lawyers just want us to believe what they want us to believe.
> 
> If you watch that Hodinkee Inside Grand Seiko Part II when they talked about how Spring Drive came about, the designer said Epson in Japanese but the English close caption read Seiko. Maybe they should have blur out the Epson logo on that building. LOL!


There's been more than one Seiko for a long time now. This post attempts to explain...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seikos-complex-corporate-structure-5173341.html


----------



## Tickstart

I really don't know what to say about those Galantes, but I do think SEIKO is onto something doing crazy designs like that. Sooner or later they're gonna hit gold, like the Giugiaro watches that all are pretty much awesome.


----------



## clyde_frog

Tickstart said:


> I really don't know what to say about those Galantes, but I do think SEIKO is onto something doing crazy designs like that. Sooner or later they're gonna hit gold, like the Giugiaro watches that all are pretty much awesome.


Well I don't know how popular they were in Japan, but that was a Japan only line and Japan is a very different place to the West with very different taste (and culture etc. etc.), so we need to remember that when we look at things that we consider to be ridiculous that are made to be sold there.


----------



## clyde_frog

Tickstart said:


> I really don't know what to say about those Galantes, but I do think SEIKO is onto something doing crazy designs like that. Sooner or later they're gonna hit gold, like the Giugiaro watches that all are pretty much awesome.


Well I don't know how popular they were in Japan (probably not very since they're discontinued them), but that was a Japan only line and Japan is a very different place to the West with very different taste (and culture etc. etc.), so we need to remember that when we look at things that we consider to be ridiculous that are made to be sold there.


----------



## krayzie

Probably the only decent one in the line-up.


----------



## yonsson

Liberace's watch of choice.


----------



## Tickstart

Now that's an alpha male right there.

Reminds me of Danius, rip.


----------



## Degr8n8

yonsson said:


> Good morning SEIKO lovers!
> The response I got from SEIKO is the expected spec info. Both the 40mm models and the Willard models use bezel inlays that are "chemically painted". SEIKO will not disclose the exact process or compound.
> 
> So there you have it. Definitely NOT brushed ceramics or ceramics. Which is expected since these bezel inlays look nothing like the models we know use ceramic bezel inlays.


I'd like to change course here a little. Are you able to ask your source if the new sla037 and 039 have diashield? Im finding confounding info online. Thanks!


----------



## clyde_frog

Degr8n8 said:


> I'd like to change course here a little. Are you able to ask your source if the new sla037 and 039 have diashield? Im finding confounding info online. Thanks!


Doesn't look like since they use this "Everbrilliant steel" whatever that is.


----------



## clyde_frog

Degr8n8 said:


> I'd like to change course here a little. Are you able to ask your source if the new sla037 and 039 have diashield? Im finding confounding info online. Thanks!


Doesn't look like since they use this "Everbrilliant steel" whatever that is.


----------



## krayzie

The new specs are outlined here:

62MAS - Everbrilliant Steel Casing
https://www.gressive.jp/tokimegu/2020/brand/seiko/01.html

Professional 300 - Everbrilliant Steel Casing
https://www.gressive.jp/tokimegu/2020/brand/seiko/02.html

Tuna - Pure Titanium with Diashield Casing and Everbrilliant Steel Bezel
https://www.gressive.jp/tokimegu/2020/brand/seiko/03.html

So most likely no Diashield with Everbrilliant Steel, otherwise it would have been mentioned like with the Pure Titanium.

It wouldn't make any sense to apply Diashield onto it anyway if you are gonna showcase the new steel.

Interesting so with the current line-up, looks like the only model left with High Intensity Titanium outside of Grand Seiko is only SD Tuna. Will probably lose it on the next iteration if there will be even one. I always wondered why they got rid of it on the MM600. It's not like the price got a whole lot lower afterwards, still quite expensive.


----------



## Degr8n8

I appreciate the replies to my question, however, the seiko USA site hints to "super hard coating" on the sla037. Here is a screenshot (yes it is the page for the 037 and not sla017, i highlighted the serial number of 1000 and included a link to prove it). So does it have diashield or not? ?

Link: https://www.seikowatches.com/us-en/products/prospex/special/55th-anniversary-limited/


----------



## Tickstart

That's probably the worst highlighting of a text I've ever seen mate :'-)


----------



## konners

Hahaha. Waking up to a chuckle!


----------



## yonsson

Degr8n8 said:


> I'd like to change course here a little. Are you able to ask your source if the new sla037 and 039 have diashield? Im finding confounding info online. Thanks!


No Diashield. That's the whole point with the new steel.


----------



## 6L35

yonsson said:


> No Diashield. That's the whole point with the new steel.


It would be funny if it was 904L steel :-d


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

yonsson said:


> The expansion of GS in USA was not something SEIKO had to do, it was made after 10 years of request from the market.


I'm not a Seiko expert, just a Seiko fan. However, last year I was at a dinner party and one of the people there turned out to be a watch industry guy (he was wearing a black ceramic Panerai, me a Rolex 16710, it was love at first sight). We bored our wives rigid talking watches, suffice to say this person had worked across the market (mid and high-level brands).

Conversation moved to Seiko, as I've always coveted a year-of-birth Pogue. Eventually we moved onto Grand Seiko. This person made a number of comments that, for me, chime precisely with yonsson's posts and opinions. This is one of the reasons I view yonsson as a credible source. In particular, the expansion of GS into Europe and North America was cited as something that surprised Seiko, as the demand was organic and not generated from Japan. I now see GS displays in the UK, and see high-end GS boutiques in places like Burlington Arcade in London. Trust me, you don't put a retail footprint there for vanity. You do it because there's demand for your product.


----------



## MrDisco99

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I'm not a Seiko expert, just a Seiko fan. However, last year I was at a dinner party and one of the people there turned out to be a watch industry guy (he was wearing a black ceramic Panerai, me a Rolex 16710, it was love at first sight). We bored our wives rigid talking watches, suffice to say this person had worked across the market (mid and high-level brands).
> 
> Conversation moved to Seiko, as I've always coveted a year-of-birth Pogue. Eventually we moved onto Grand Seiko. This person made a number of comments that, for me, chime precisely with yonsson's posts and opinions. This is one of the reasons I view yonsson as a credible source. In particular, the expansion of GS into Europe and North America was cited as something that surprised Seiko, as the demand was organic and not generated from Japan. I now see GS displays in the UK, and see high-end GS boutiques in places like Burlington Arcade in London. Trust me, you don't put a retail footprint there for vanity. You do it because there's demand for your product.


Funny to hear old school companies like Seiko realize that thanks to social media they no longer control their own marketing.

Companies need to figure out how to use social media to their advantage, or they will find themselves in the position of having to react to it instead.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

^ Agreed, Seiko's social media game is poor. Maybe that's part of their charm, I really don't know.


----------



## Degr8n8

Tickstart said:


> That's probably the worst highlighting of a text I've ever seen mate :'-)


Haha, thanks! Was a rush job. Did it on my lunch break at work. The poor screen protector on my phone made it no easier.


----------



## krayzie

LordBrettSinclair said:


> In particular, the expansion of GS into Europe and North America was cited as something that surprised Seiko, as the demand was organic and not generated from Japan.


And when I read the GS forum it looks like the current western buyers are mostly going for Spring Drive and interested in the new array of dial variety.

Perhaps people are finding this new alternative refreshing from the traditional Swiss mass market offerings. I think for Asia (and maybe elsewhere in the world as well), local watch buyers are starting to grow tired of the arrogance of how some Swiss brands and dealer networks are conducting their business practices. Catering solely to the Chinese demand bubble simply can't last forever.

I just find it funny that for Seiko, this whole exercise of expanding into other markets with GS will just eventually end up with them chasing after volumes again like long ago but this time with the other end of the spectrum.


----------



## yonsson

krayzie said:


> I just find it funny that for Seiko, this whole exercise of expanding into other markets with GS will just eventually end up with them chasing after volumes again like long ago but this time with the other end of the spectrum.


And this is where it gets interesting. The new studio will help of course, but some things still take a lot of time. Assembly of course, but also regulations. Springdrive doesn't need regulation but manual and automatic movements require hairspring regulations. So how do you cut down the regulation time? Silicon hairsprings would pretty much eliminate that need, but would still require regular adjustments. 
It also goes against the GS-ways where skill is highly respected. As I see it you can solve the issue it two ways.

1: Silicon hairsprings (wouldn't be hard for Epson to produce). 
2: Increase the production percentage of spring drive movements.

SEIKO has previously, as late as 2015 mentioned that alloy hairsprings are the future. Let's see how long they can keep that strategy going.


----------



## MrDisco99

I could be wrong, but I think there may be some patents on silicon hairsprings that have to expire first.


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> 1: Silicon hairsprings (wouldn't be hard for Epson to produce).
> 2: Increase the production percentage of spring drive movements.


They will have to do both.

I believe the reason why they kept Spring Drive production the way it has been without heavily investing into automation could be because they didn't want Spring Drive to end up on the same path as Kinetic; expensive at first, then becomes the same level as Quartz value wise in the eye of the consumer, can no longer command a high price point due to missing mythical story of prestige and complication.

Look at how many people here on the forum wishing that the Spring Drive movement is a GS exclusive technology. They actually think 5R is derived from 9R in their parallel universe.

I wonder if Seiko will actually filter down 9SA5 and 9RA5 to the rest of the food chain with lesser versions, or maybe this time around they will keep both as GS exclusives.

I just realized today that there is actually 6L75 in Credor, and that both 6800 UTD and 7R88 are still around also in Credor.

One of the places where Seiya gets his watches: https://www.012.co.jp/credor/signo-men/


----------



## konners

These had a mention a while ago:









Here's a bit more on them:

https://monochrome-watches.com/seiko-prospex-street-series-urban-safari-tuna-2020-introducing-price/

And this one now on Seiko's website:

https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/SRPE29K1


----------



## Rankiryu

New 5 Sports


----------



## konners

^^These look nice. wonder how thin they are. Can't say I'm a fan of the '5' of the logo though..


----------



## debicks

Wow I like these new Seiko 5's. That case is very sleek without the diving bezel.


----------



## NC_Hager626

konners said:


> These had a mention a while ago:
> 
> Here's a bit more on them:
> 
> https://monochrome-watches.com/seiko-prospex-street-series-urban-safari-tuna-2020-introducing-price/
> 
> And this one now on Seiko's website:
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/SRPE29K1


Thanks for posting. The SRPE29K1 brown/tan is quite attractive.


----------



## yonsson

konners said:


> ^^These look nice. wonder how thin they are. Can't say I'm a fan of the '5' of the logo though..


Looks like classic skx-mods.


----------



## 5959HH

Not much being posted here about the upcoming SLA037 that has some really nice features with the exception of pricing.


----------



## yonsson

https://www.grand-seiko.com/global-en/collections/sbgj239g

Automatic


----------



## konners

yonsson said:


> konners said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^These look nice. wonder how thin they are. Can't say I'm a fan of the '5' of the logo though..
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like classic skx-mods.
Click to expand...

Yeah, just done a lot better than most out there!


----------



## h_zee13

konners said:


> ^^These look nice. wonder how thin they are. Can't say I'm a fan of the '5' of the logo though..


Based off this IG post it will be 40mm / 11.5mm









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

Rankiryu said:


> New 5 Sports
> View attachment 15133693
> 
> View attachment 15133695


I like dial, hands, slim case and lug holes.. but this bezel should be revenged.


----------



## clyde_frog

40mm? Is it not just a recycled SKX case with a different bezel on it?


----------



## mi6_

clyde_frog said:


> 40mm? Is it not just a recycled SKX case with a different bezel on it?


That was my thought at first but it looks to be a much slimmer case unless the photo is distorted?


----------



## chenpofu

clyde_frog said:


> 40mm? Is it not just a recycled SKX case with a different bezel on it?


SKX case is 42 mm I thought.


----------



## chenpofu

I am digging the SRPE tunas, finally a mechanical tuna I can afford. Maybe I will sell one of my solar tunas to get the gray one.


----------



## mi6_

konners said:


> These had a mention a while ago:
> 
> View attachment 15133075
> 
> 
> Here's a bit more on them:
> 
> https://monochrome-watches.com/seiko-prospex-street-series-urban-safari-tuna-2020-introducing-price/
> 
> And this one now on Seiko's website:
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/SRPE29K1


I really like the automatic grey one and the fact that it's a smaller size (43.2mm) than the solar quartz models (46.7mm). I'll probably buy one. Was hoping for a sapphire crystal but the Hardlex isn't a deal breaker. At least they didn't put a candy bar cyclops on it.


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> https://www.grand-seiko.com/global-en/collections/sbgj239g
> 
> Automatic


Too late for me


----------



## debicks

clyde_frog said:


> 40mm? Is it not just a recycled SKX case with a different bezel on it?


Yeah I thought all the new Seiko 5's used SKX cases. Strange that it says 40mm. I doubt they made a smaller case just for this.


----------



## Dopamina

v1triol said:


> I like dial, hands, slim case and lug holes.. but this bezel should be revenged.


The case side looks different; it does not look round, or is it just an image illusion?

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

Rankiryu said:


> New 5 Sports
> 
> View attachment 15133695


hmmm. i hate that i really like this. i haven't liked the 5KX's, but this is a new case, a weird no bezel SKX hybrid so it doesn't count!


----------



## georgefl74

krayzie said:


> They will have to do both.
> 
> I believe the reason why they kept Spring Drive production the way it has been without heavily investing into automation could be because they didn't want Spring Drive to end up on the same path as Kinetic; expensive at first, then becomes the same level as Quartz value wise in the eye of the consumer, can no longer command a high price point due to missing mythical story of prestige and complication.
> ....
> 
> One of the places where Seiya gets his watches: https://www.012.co.jp/credor/signo-men/


That was a useful link

However, please lets not draw parallels between Kinetics and Spring drive again.

I can disassemble and re-assemble a Kinetic myself. Its just a regular, better built quartz with two extra coils and an oscillating weight. Nowhere near the complexity of a SD, or how SD works either.

And Kinetic (or AGS to be exact) was never marketed as something complicated or prestigious. It was how 'every watch would work one day' meaning without a constant need to fit a new battery, since the original capacitors had a theoretical indefinite lifespan. That one didn't turn out well when the capacitors started melting inside the watches. Seiko just kept at it, fitting lithium ion cells instead of abandoning the idea altogether cause their solar offerings were deeply flawed with an unacceptable failure rate for a long long time. Citizen had nailed solar so they abandoned kinetic experiments early (see Citizen eco-drive duo)


----------



## georgefl74

yonsson said:


> https://www.grand-seiko.com/global-en/collections/sbgj239g
> 
> Automatic


This one looks so good there are tears rolling down my cheeks.

I'm going to torch Seiko HQ if there's no bracelet option available


----------



## 6L35

Rankiryu said:


> New 5 Sports
> View attachment 15133693
> 
> View attachment 15133695


Two days ago, while wearing my green SK5 Suits, I was wondering how would look the watch without bezel... Now I know... that I will get one. That case (SKX's) is the ultimate evolution of the 1968 diver, nothing can be better, call it Marinemasters, Turtles or Willards.

Yes, I will get one.


----------



## krayzie

georgefl74 said:


> That was a useful link
> 
> However, please lets not draw parallels between Kinetics and Spring drive again.
> 
> I can disassemble and re-assemble a Kinetic myself. Its just a regular, better built quartz with two extra coils and an oscillating weight. Nowhere near the complexity of a SD, or how SD works either.
> 
> And Kinetic (or AGS to be exact) was never marketed as something complicated or prestigious. It was how 'every watch would work one day' meaning without a constant need to fit a new battery, since the original capacitors had a theoretical indefinite lifespan.


Autoquartz to be exact wasn't cheap by Quartz standards even during that era of tree hugging. It did take 5 years to come to the market and cost more to produce.











When Spring Drive was first introduced to the world before entering limited production it actually had the word Kinetic on the dial.

I hope Seiko Epson in the 90's didn't hurt your feelings.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

georgefl74 said:


> This one looks so good there are tears rolling down my cheeks.
> 
> I'm going to torch Seiko HQ if there's no bracelet option available


Arson notwithstanding, I take the point and agree. Seiko, across all of its higher-end sports / tool watches, has an unfortunate tendency to offer them on very dressy straps like this one. Not liking a strap isn't a deal-breaker for me usually... but at this price point is definitely is.


----------



## georgefl74

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Arson notwithstanding, I take the point and agree. Seiko, across all of its higher-end sports / tool watches, has an unfortunate tendency to offer them on very dressy straps like this one. Not liking a strap isn't a deal-breaker for me usually... but at this price point is definitely is.


GS straps ain't nothing to write home about either.


----------



## yonsson

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Arson notwithstanding, I take the point and agree. Seiko, across all of its higher-end sports / tool watches, has an unfortunate tendency to offer them on very dressy straps like this one. Not liking a strap isn't a deal-breaker for me usually... but at this price point is definitely is.


You guys know it's possible to buy bracelets separately, right?


----------



## georgefl74

krayzie said:


> Autoquartz to be exact wasn't cheap by Quartz standards even during that era of tree huggers.
> 
> When Spring Drive was first introduced to the world before entering limited production it actually had the word Kinetic on the dial.
> 
> I hope Seiko Epson in the 90's didn't hurt your feelings.


That's very nice but you're quoting my post as if you're replying to the issues I raised, i.e. comparative complexity of movement and completely different inner workings. Whether Seiko marketing gurus had a hiccup (that didn't make the cut anyway) or not is besides the point. Do I really need to post the inner tear-up shots of a kinetic next to a SD? As for the price tag, a 1990's autoquartz model (less than two years after initial run), simple dress watch SCHN009 was 40,000 yen or 45,832 yen today (~450$)


----------



## georgefl74

yonsson said:


> You guys know it's possible to buy bracelets separately, right?


ofc but only provided the endlinks are compatible. The case looks identical to the SBGE001 but is it?


----------



## krayzie

georgefl74 said:


> That's very nice but you're quoting my post as if you're replying to the issues I raised, i.e. comparative complexity of movement and completely different inner workings. Whether Seiko marketing gurus had a hiccup (that didn't make the cut anyway) or not is besides the point. Do I really need to post the inner tear-up shots of a kinetic next to a SD? As for the price tag, a 1990's autoquartz model (less than two years after initial run), simple dress watch SCHN009 was 40,000 yen or 45,832 yen today (~450$)


Funny if you think they can't automate production of Spring Drive to mass produce if they wanted to invest in it. Then it would no longer be an expensive watch... well it could be look at Rolex.

I just threw my Landmaster Kinetic and Energy Supplier into the dumpster on Sunday and replaced it with a Spring Drive Tuna. At least I can reminiscent the noisy rotor but now with the added Seagull winding lmao!


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

yonsson said:


> You guys know it's possible to buy bracelets separately, right?


They tend to be staggeringly expensive - I'd rather they put the right bracelet / strap with the watch in the first place. You can buy an MM300 with bracelet and rubber strap, but not a GS too? Dammit, my Tudor Ranger came with a leather strap with deployant buckle *and* a lovely jacard Nato. And that's an entry-level watch.


----------



## krayzie

LordBrettSinclair said:


> You can buy an MM300 with bracelet and rubber strap, but not a GS too?


Of course you can! Probably a bad example but they definitely did it before. Goto 1:20 came inside the box.


----------



## mms

https://monochrome-watches.com/seik...Wt5q_9D9NoPM_CPGSuHHKC8B1osnZL3DOsAwe66ZxbN5k


----------



## valuewatchguy

georgefl74 said:


> This one looks so good there are tears rolling down my cheeks.
> 
> I'm going to torch Seiko HQ if there's no bracelet option available


That really is excellent. I wonder how much $?


----------



## John Price

Hmm, the croco strap on my SBGK005 is VERY nice. Soft, nicely finished, great deployant buckle.



georgefl74 said:


> GS straps ain't nothing to write home about either.


----------



## aunderscoreham

John Price said:


> Hmm, the croco strap on my SBGK005 is VERY nice. Soft, nicely finished, great deployant buckle.


They seem to be hit or miss. The company is really like 5-10 different companies sometimes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

valuewatchguy said:


> That really is excellent. I wonder how much $?


About 700,000 yen and change. Just make sure the bezel is aligned properly before forking over the cash unlike Uptick (well he did check first but thought servicing after is worth the discount lol).









Or if you fancy the bracelet version. I'm sure at Ginza if you buy the bracelet version they will throw in the croc strap as a gift if you ask nicely. But NO DISCOUNTO!!


----------



## krayzie

aunderscoreham said:


> They seem to be hit or miss. The company is really like 5-10 different companies sometimes.


Well it could sometimes be Made in Japan or other times Made in China depending on their mood.

Even similar models between SII and Epson side by side you can sometimes spot minute detail differences if you look hard enough down to the dial font.


----------



## phoenix844884

krayzie said:


> Look at how many people here on the forum wishing that the Spring Drive movement is a GS exclusive technology. They actually think 5R is derived from 9R in their parallel universe.
> 
> One of the places where Seiya gets his watches: https://www.012.co.jp/credor/signo-men/


Wait, isn't it? And, isn't it?
Could you please provide some reference or reading material for that. Would love to learn more.

Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## johnMcKlane

krayzie said:


> About 700,000 yen and change. Just make sure the bezel is aligned properly before forking over the cash unlike Uptick (well he did check first but thought servicing after is worth the discount lol).
> 
> View attachment 15137193
> 
> 
> Or if you fancy the bracelet version. I'm sure at Ginza if you buy the bracelet version they will throw in the croc strap as a gift if you ask nicely. But NO DISCOUNTO!!
> 
> View attachment 15137239


44mm is huge !


----------



## georgefl74

LordBrettSinclair said:


> They tend to be staggeringly expensive - I'd rather they put the right bracelet / strap with the watch in the first place. You can buy an MM300 with bracelet and rubber strap, but not a GS too? Dammit, my Tudor Ranger came with a leather strap with deployant buckle *and* a lovely jacard Nato. And that's an entry-level watch.


Strapcode did a teaser on GS bracelets coming soon and asked for a wishlist on its Instagram a few weeks back.


----------



## krayzie

phoenix844884 said:


> Wait, isn't it? And, isn't it?
> Could you please provide some reference or reading material for that. Would love to learn more.


5R6 and 9R6 were done at the same time. 7R8 came out first as a manual wind SD for limited edition Seiko and Credor watches in 1999. It was not used in GS until they came out with the automatic winding version in 2004 with 72 hours power reserve instead of 48 hours with the older manual.

The only way to differentiate 5R6 and 9R6 is by the finishing on the rotor and rotor bridge. The rest of the movements are technically the same.

The company history book was written in 2003 prior to the automatic Spring Drive debut. Goto page 22 and 109 to see the first Spring Drive models.

https://storage.googleapis.com/pubzap/watchprosite/images/seiko.pdf

You can still buy a new 7R8 manual wind SD Credor watch in Japan.

More books that you can possibly buy in Japan:

https://www.plus9time.com/blog/tag/Books


----------



## krayzie

johnMcKlane said:


> 44mm is huge !


But they are just MM300 huge.

Once you wear big Tunas then 44mm becomes puny.


----------



## konners

The wait for further info on the SPB187/5 is killing me! When we going to hear something?!


----------



## clyde_frog

johnMcKlane said:


> 44mm is huge !


Have you just woke up from a coma you've been in since the 90's or something? You seem pretty shocked by a 44mm watch. Welcome to the 21st century.


----------



## krayzie

clyde_frog said:


> Have you just time travelled here from the 90's or something? You seem pretty shocked by a 44mm watch. Welcome to the 21st century.


No man in the 90's we all wore POP Swatch to school.


----------



## konners

krayzie said:


> clyde_frog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you just time travelled here from the 90's or something? You seem pretty shocked by a 44mm watch. Welcome to the 21st century.
> 
> 
> 
> No man in the 90's we all wore POP Swatch to school.
Click to expand...

Loved my Pop Swatch!


----------



## johnMcKlane

clyde_frog said:


> Have you just woke up from a coma you've been in since the 90's or something? You seem pretty shocked by a 44mm watch. Welcome to the 21st century.


You are right! I just thought they would reduce the size since we've been talking about the size issue since...........


----------



## manofrolex

johnMcKlane said:


> 44mm is huge !


The bezel is what makes it look huge but it does not wear huge at all


----------



## 3WR

yonsson said:


> https://www.grand-seiko.com/global-en/collections/sbgj239g
> 
> Automatic


The bezel coloring isn't split 50/50. More night than day. Don't recall seeing that before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

johnMcKlane said:


> I just thought they would reduce the size since we've been talking about the size issue since...........


The connoisseur size is starting to make a come back. Grand Seiko can't retool fast enough yet just made their new movements larger in diameter. Okay they are thin but not like Piaget thin lol!


----------



## ahonobaka

johnMcKlane said:


> You are right! I just thought they would reduce the size since we've been talking about the size issue since...........


We've yet to see the size reductions in the Sports line (outside the 9F GMT for ex.) for GS but I gotta believe it's coming given how popular the 9F GMT is, and the new slimmer Spring Drive movement released this year which was ironically released in a huge case.


----------



## georgefl74

3WR said:


> The bezel coloring isn't split 50/50. More night than day. Don't recall seeing that before.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Odd. Supposedly thinner than the SBGE 14.4mm vs 14.7mm


----------



## ahonobaka

Waiting for @yonsson to post the 40.5mm GS SD GMT’s 😄


----------



## Patrick_PJA

konners said:


> The wait for further info on the SPB187/5 is killing me! When we going to hear something?!


Hear, hear Mr. Konners! Don't understand why it is quit for so long.. That one picture is already leaked 5 weeks ago. Where are the insiders with more info?

Where is the buzz around this coming new *MM200, SPB187*.


----------



## yonsson

View attachment 15138917

FINALLY!


----------



## georgefl74

Not cool Seiko


----------



## johnMcKlane

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15138917
> 
> FINALLY!


Those are not limited right ?


----------



## yonsson

johnMcKlane said:


> Those are not limited right ?


I don't think so. And since there's no "200m" on the dial I'm guessing 100m WR.


----------



## Patrick_PJA

Is there already a press release about these GS GMT's? With a bit more info.


----------



## koolpep

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15138917
> 
> FINALLY!


Wow....time to trade in my old Spring Drive and get the green one. Geeeeez so cool


----------



## kamonjj

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15138917
> 
> FINALLY!


OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## johnMcKlane

Sbge253 is really nice !


----------



## mtb2104

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15138917
> 
> FINALLY!


will they still be in Ti?
something to look forward to for my next JP trip I guess


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Ceramic bezel, or ceramic coated?


----------



## countingseconds

mms said:


> View attachment 15136561
> 
> 
> https://monochrome-watches.com/seik...Wt5q_9D9NoPM_CPGSuHHKC8B1osnZL3DOsAwe66ZxbN5k


Hope this one is 47mm. If yes, I'll get one as soon as it hits my gray market dealer


----------



## kamonjj

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15138917
> 
> FINALLY!


What are the odds it's gonna have a new clasp?


----------



## JLS36

kamonjj said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


These are the pink unicorn, what amazing looking watches everything seems to be perfect as far as a picky watch fan would say.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## erasershavings

any guesses whether the black dial of the SBGE253 will be glossy, satin or matte?

The SBGE201 had a matte dial right?


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15138917
> 
> FINALLY!


One day they shall work in a proper color for the date wheel


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> I don't think so. And since there's no "200m" on the dial I'm guessing 100m WR.


There isn't any 200 on the dial for mine yet still 200 WR


----------



## manofrolex

kamonjj said:


> What are the odds it's gonna have a new clasp?


----------



## erasershavings

any guesses whether the black dial of the SBGE253 will be glossy, satin or matte? The SBGE201 had a matte dial right?


----------



## TheJubs

yonsson said:


> image
> FINALLY!


Wish they went with a new dial design, rather than copy/pasting the dial of the sbge001/201.

Otherwise it does look good, although I was hoping for a diver at this size, and not a gmt. Maybe in the (near) future?


----------



## yonsson

jmanlay said:


> There isn't any 200 on the dial for mine yet still 200 WR


Correct. My memory played tricks on me.


----------



## krayzie

So 4 o'clock crown on the non-rotating bezel GMT, but 3 o'clock crown on the 200m diver.


----------



## Engi

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15138917
> 
> FINALLY!


The green bezel on that GMT seems so similar to the bezel of the SPB153 one ... ceramic or ceramic coated ?


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> Correct. My memory played tricks on me.


No big deal I am just happy to see size shrink to 40.5. I may have to trade mine in for the smaller size also sad and happy the sapphire bezel is gone because it is a thing of beauty yet a finger print magnet . Thinner won't hurt either but now in a 40.5 mm package it might actually wear worse ???


----------



## mconlonx

jmanlay said:


> No big deal I am just happy to see size shrink to 40.5. I may have to trade mine in for the smaller size also sad and happy the sapphire bezel is gone because it is a thing of beauty yet a finger print magnet . *Thinner won't hurt either* but now in a 40.5 mm package it might actually wear worse ???


Not that I am in the market for that particular watch, but...: 
I'm happy to see ceramic instead of sapphire
Would be nice if it was a rotating bezel, but if not, meh
40.5mm still a bit large, but OMG, that would do it for me
...except do we know it's thinner? Smaller and still the same thickness will throw the proportion off and would be a dealkiller on my end. Knowing Seiko, it will be something like 15mm+
I really do like the contrasting rehaut with odd-numbered hours (compared to the bezel's even numbers), and the day/night divide.


----------



## mconlonx

clyde_frog said:


> 40mm? Is it not just a recycled SKX case with a different bezel on it?


*shrug* Not in a position to know or confirm/not, but...

They made a case similar to, but smaller than the SLA033 for the new Willard homages, wouldn't surprise me if they did the same with these -- smaller riff off the classic SKX look. Might also be thinner with a solid caseback instead of display, but again, can't confirm.

I like them a lot, to tell the truth. I do wish the stainless one had silver accents/hands on the dial, though. Maybe a great new base for modding...


----------



## TheJubs

mconlonx said:


> Not that I am in the market for that particular watch, but...:
> I'm happy to see ceramic instead of sapphire
> Would be nice if it was a rotating bezel, but if not, meh
> 40.5mm still a bit large, but OMG, that would do it for me
> ...except do we know it's thinner? Smaller and still the same thickness will throw the proportion off and would be a dealkiller on my end. Knowing Seiko, it will be something like 15mm+
> I really do like the contrasting rehaut with odd-numbered hours (compared to the bezel's even numbers), and the day/night divide.


I have a feeling it'll be thinner. The fact that it's not a rotating bezel should help slim it down some, imo.


----------



## natrmrz

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15138917
> 
> FINALLY!


Never realized how sweet a 4 oclock date with a 4 oclock crown looks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debicks

mconlonx said:


> *shrug* Not in a position to know or confirm/not, but...
> 
> They made a case similar to, but smaller than the SLA033 for the new Willard homages, wouldn't surprise me if they did the same with these -- smaller riff off the classic SKX look. Might also be thinner with a solid caseback instead of display, but again, can't confirm.
> 
> I like them a lot, to tell the truth. *I do wish the stainless one had silver accents/hands on the dial, though*. Maybe a great new base for modding...


I'm sure these won't be the only models coming out, just like the "diver style" ones have a lot to choose from.


----------



## Jason Bourne

TheJubs said:


> mconlonx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I am in the market for that particular watch, but...:
> I'm happy to see ceramic instead of sapphire
> Would be nice if it was a rotating bezel, but if not, meh
> 40.5mm still a bit large, but OMG, that would do it for me
> ...except do we know it's thinner? Smaller and still the same thickness will throw the proportion off and would be a dealkiller on my end. Knowing Seiko, it will be something like 15mm+
> I really do like the contrasting rehaut with odd-numbered hours (compared to the bezel's even numbers), and the day/night divide.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling it'll be thinner. The fact that it's not a rotating bezel should help slim it down some, imo.
Click to expand...

I think it was confirmed 40mm and 11mm thickness?


----------



## manofrolex

Jason Bourne said:


> I think it was confirmed 40mm and 11mm thickness?


If that is true then I am trading mine in


----------



## aalin13

If the SBGE255 has a rotating bezel, it would have been an instant buy for me. Been wanting a SD GMT, but in a smaller package, this ticks so many boxes ...


----------



## watchcrank_tx

3WR said:


> The bezel coloring isn't split 50/50. More night than day. Don't recall seeing that before.


Yet for any given latitude, it's correct twice a year. My pet theory is this is the first of 185 editions (including the polar winter and summer models), and you're supposed to buy them all and travel with as many as you need to be correct for all the days and latitudes involved in your journey.


----------



## jinfaep

aalin13 said:


> If the SBGE255 has a rotating bezel, it would have been an instant buy for me. Been wanting a SD GMT, but in a smaller package, this ticks so many boxes ...


I would like to believe the bezel is rotating.. 
Seems redundant for the 24H bezel to be fixed, considering the chapter ring already has a fixed 24H scale.
No point having two 24H rings to track the same timezone LOL.


----------



## jlyc2

aalin13 said:


> If the SBGE255 has a rotating bezel, it would have been an instant buy for me. Been wanting a SD GMT, but in a smaller package, this ticks so many boxes ...


the SBGE series are great. any idea on the msrp??


----------



## gumpy-au

aalin13 said:


> If the SBGE255 has a rotating bezel, it would have been an instant buy for me. Been wanting a SD GMT, but in a smaller package, this ticks so many boxes ...


I hope it's 13mm thick, never the less I've given Vincent a msg to call me as soon as it's in.


----------



## aks12r

watchcrank_tx said:


> Yet for any given latitude, it's correct twice a year. My pet theory is this is the first of 185 editions (including the polar winter and summer models), and you're supposed to buy them all and travel with as many as you need to be correct for all the days and latitudes involved in your journey.


lol made me laugh hard! |>|>|>|>|> :-d


----------



## Tickstart

jmanlay said:


> The bezel is what makes it look huge but it does not wear huge at all


Imagine running someone over because you were taking a photo of your watch.


----------



## krayzie

Tickstart said:


> Imagine running someone over because you were taking a photo of your watch.


You know America did invent cupholders.


----------



## manofrolex

Tickstart said:


> Imagine running someone over because you were taking a photo of your watch.


Yes tragic that would be especially wearing a Seiko


----------



## georgefl74

jmanlay said:


> Yes tragic that would be especially wearing a Seiko


It would be especially tragic if you run over someone wearing a Seiko


----------



## yonsson

Why is there so much misinformation here lately? Who confirmed 11mm?

That spec isn’t available yet. The bezel isn’t rotating according to the specs. The bezels are ceramic.


----------



## shelfcompact

Damn, really would like a rotating bezel.


----------



## krayzie

No rotating bezel. No chapter ring. QC resolved!!

Actually not even sure why it needed a marked bezel to begin with lol!


----------



## Slant

krayzie said:


> No rotating bezel. No chapter ring. QC resolved!!


Wrong! Knowing Seiko, they will just misalign the non-rotating bezel.


----------



## Tickstart

Slant said:


> Wrong! Knowing Seiko, they will just misalign the non-rotating bezel.


Oh damn, careful what you wish for...


----------



## krayzie

Slant said:


> Knowing Seiko, they will just misalign the non-rotating bezel.


Can't believe it's already been 10 years.

Morioka seems to have a slightly better finishing and QC than Shiojiri imo but I know SLA017/025/033 owners will argue lol!


----------



## krayzie

Oh and add to it unlimited reissues of limited editions lol!


----------



## manofrolex

georgefl74 said:


> It would be especially tragic if you run over someone wearing a Seiko


Touché


----------



## hakabasch

Reallly hope that SBGE253 has glossy black dial...


----------



## krayzie

So new SBGR251 caseback have "Made in Japan WP" marking on it. Shouldn't it be just "Japan A" or "Japan J"?

I googled pix of GS case backs and found out this goes all the way back to SBGR051 there seem to be two versions even with SBGR251.

Kinda like how some GS clasps say Japan-B and some of the same model say Stainless Steel-B.

Are you thinking what I'm thinking? SMH!


----------



## yonsson

krayzie said:


> So new SBGR251 caseback have "Made in Japan WP" marking on it. Shouldn't it be just "Japan A" or "Japan J"?
> 
> I googled pix of GS case backs and found out this goes all the way back to SBGR051 there seem to be two versions even with SBGR251.
> 
> Kinda like how some GS clasps say Japan-B and some of the same model say Stainless Steel-B.
> 
> Are you thinking what I'm thinking? SMH!


Some, if not all mechanical cases are made here: HAYASHI SEIKI SEIZO Co.,


----------



## krayzie

And I just realized the 5R65A in the Prospex LX line, that version with the non-branded rotor is originally from Galante.


----------



## 6L35

krayzie said:


> And I just realized the 5R65A in the Prospex LX line, that version with the non-branded rotor is originally from Galante.


From "Galante" to "Bruto".

(sorry, I couldn't resist)


----------



## vsh

krayzie said:


> Kinda like how some GS clasps say Japan-B and some of the same model say Stainless Steel-B.


You'll find those markings on most Seiko clasps, you can buy both variations directly from factories in China.


----------



## shelfcompact

From @SeikoLeaks on IG
Credit to him

SNR045 (SBDB)
Cal #5R65
44.8mm x 50.9mm titanium case
Screwdown caseback
Ceramic bezel insert

1. https://i.imgur.com/R4l5a9H.png








GrandSeiko Sports Model
#SBGE253
#SBGE255
#SBGE257
Cal #9R66
40.5mm
Ceramics non turning bezel

1. https://i.imgur.com/8NbiEz2.png
2. https://i.imgur.com/6BcZgp6.png
3. https://i.imgur.com/8ketieA.png


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

yonsson said:


> Some, if not all mechanical cases are made here: HAYASHI SEIKI SEIZO Co.,


I believe these guys are also responsible for making the cases of some of the Casio Ocean line series lol...they're two-timing Seiko lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Milbr

watchcrank_tx said:


> Yet *for any given latitude*, it's correct twice a year. My pet theory is this is the first of 185 editions (including the polar winter and summer models), and you're supposed to buy them all and travel with as many as you need to be correct for all the days and latitudes involved in your journey.


Not true. If you are near the equator it'll be always wrong!


----------



## krayzie

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I believe these guys are also responsible for making the cases of some of the Casio Ocean line series lol...they're two-timing Seiko lol


Yes you can see pictures of the Casio cases on their Japanese website.

Actually the company's family name Hayashi in Chinese is "Lam" or "Lin" basically meaning forest.

The company name is loosely translated as "Hayashi Precision Machine Manufacturing Company Limited".


----------



## Tickstart

krayzie said:


> So new SBGR251 caseback have "Made in Japan WP" marking on it.


Is it just me that spell that out as "Made in Japan ***********"? It is isn't it....


----------



## krayzie

Tickstart said:


> Is it just me that spell that out as "Made in Japan ***********"? It is isn't it....


Wasabi Powder you mean.

I thought WP usually shows up on 7S and 6R watches. Now they are marking it on entry level GS. Suspicious.

That LX300 Straw Mat doesn't look too bad.


----------



## todoroki

Seitona Panda Nano Universe limited releases next month. Pre-orders already sold out.


----------



## countingseconds

todoroki said:


> Seitona Panda Nano Universe limited releases next month. Pre-orders already sold out.
> 
> View attachment 15149571
> 
> 
> View attachment 15149619
> 
> 
> View attachment 15149621


Okay looking watch. The hands are nice and that's not too often on Seiko watches. What's up with not having solid end links? Really, what is wrong with seiko still having folded end links in this day and age?


----------



## todoroki

It's a low end watch retailing around 28,000 yen. Bracelet is probably junk, but it will be a strap monster.


----------



## krayzie

countingseconds said:


> What's up with not having solid end links? Really, what is wrong with seiko still having folded end links in this day and age?


Did you see the stamped steel clasp? lol!

28,000 yen Seiko is the new 10,000 yen Alba.

Actually this watch reminds me of my old Swatch Irony Quartz Chronograph from 20 years ago, but Swatch had much more interesting dials.


----------



## manofrolex

todoroki said:


> Seitona Panda Nano Universe limited releases next month. Pre-orders already sold out.
> 
> View attachment 15149571
> 
> 
> View attachment 15149619
> 
> 
> View attachment 15149621


They really should bury that date window a tad further you know so you need a flashlight to get a good pic ...


----------



## todoroki

krayzie said:


> Did you see the stamped steel clasp? lol!
> 
> 28,000 yen Seiko is the new 10,000 yen Alba.
> 
> Actually this watch reminds me of my old Swatch Irony Quartz Chronograph from 20 years ago, but Swatch had much more interesting dials.


You won't know whether to laugh or cry when you see them listed on Chrono 24 for $1000...


----------



## MrDisco99

It's technically equivalent to the Spirit line JDM mecaquartz chronographs that sell for under $200. Same movement, same tinny user sizable bracelet with pressed clasp and hollow end links. I think it's even the same case.

However, these are only available from one place, and they are already gone. The short run combined with the vintage Daytona styling ensures these will sell for around $700-1000 second hand like the previous reverse panda version did.

I paid retail for mine and it's a keeper, despite the fact I could flip it for 3x.


----------



## krayzie

Yea I mean Rolex had hollowed end links and stamped clasp till like what 20 years ago?

It's all good... except for the $1000 bucks resell lol!


----------



## lxnastynotch93

krayzie said:


> Yea I mean Rolex had hollowed end links and stamped clasp till like what 20 years ago?
> 
> It's all good... except for the $1000 bucks resell lol!


People forget that Rolex bracelets were absolute dog ****e until up to like 2004 or 2005. Breitling and Omega absolutely ate Rolex's lunch up until then.

And then Rolex actually started to figure it out and now their bracelets are fantastic.

The moral of the story, stop complaining about Turtle bracelts because they're better than Rolex had! 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

Bracelet design and quality has obviously evolved and what's considered high quality now is quite different from a few decades ago, but you still can't complain about a $200 relatively cheap watch having hollow end links and stamped clasp. At least you're getting actual solid links because on some fashion watches for around that price it would be rolled/folded metal. On the topic of Turtle bracelets, the only thing that bothers me about these (and Samurai etc. etc.) is that they still haven't bothered to change the extension. It is pure cost cutting that they continue with that antiquated rubbish instead of changing it to something that's actually useful and easily adjustable.


----------



## krayzie

clyde_frog said:


> At least you're getting actual solid links because on some fashion watches for around that price it would be rolled/folded metal.


Like my old Swatch Irony Body and Soul Automatic. That hollow bracelet weigh less than my Seiko rubber strap.

G-Shock Origin Metal Square bracelet is actually pretty nice for its price.


----------



## JerOk

Rankiryu said:


> New 5 Sports
> View attachment 15133693
> 
> View attachment 15133695


What are the reference numbers for these?


----------



## daytripper

When's the 6R35 version of the SLA033 coming out? 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds

People vote with their wallets. As long they buy those junk bracelets, seiko would be happy to provide more, hahahaha 
And $280 is not little money, especially for a quartz watch.


----------



## soursenseless

countingseconds said:


> Okay looking watch. The hands are nice and that's not too often on Seiko watches. What's up with not having solid end links? Really, what is wrong with seiko still having folded end links in this day and age?


Enh, solid/hollow end links both have pros and cons. In theory solid end links will last longer (though in practice the hollow ones last a while) but hollow can make a watch much lighter and more comfortable. Perfect example is the cheap OEM skx bracelet which is far more comfortable than the pricier strapcode ones.

All things being equal I also prefer solid end links but it's not like the hollow ones are an atrocity before god


----------



## clyde_frog

soursenseless said:


> Enh, solid/hollow end links both have pros and cons. In theory solid end links will last longer (though in practice the hollow ones last a while) but hollow can make a watch much lighter and more comfortable. Perfect is the cheap OEM skx bracelet which is far more comfortable than the pricier strapcode ones.
> 
> All things being equal I also prefer solid end links but it's not like the hollow ones are an atrocity before god


Hollow end links are a huge weak point. If enough force gets put on the bracelet they will bend and come off and your watch ends up falling off. This has happened to me so I'm speaking from experience. There are no benefits to them in my opinion, apart from them being cheaper or easier to manufacture I guess.


----------



## todoroki

People are not buying the junk bracelet, they are buying the panda dial with sub 40mm case. And It's mecha-quartz so it should have a more satisfying chrono pushers and reset to zero faster than a quartz.


----------



## clyde_frog

todoroki said:


> People are not buying the junk bracelet, they are buying the panda dial with sub 40mm case. And It's mecha-quartz so it should have a more satisfying chrono pushers and reset to zero faster than a quartz.


Oh yeah, I'm just talking in general, not about this watch. Like I said for the price you need to expect a poor bracelet. I think it won't be long before some people here start expecting sapphire crystals on Seiko 5s.


----------



## clyde_frog

double


----------



## todoroki

clyde_frog said:


> Oh yeah, I'm just talking in general, not about this watch. Like I said for the price you need to expect a poor bracelet. I think it won't be long before some people here start expecting sapphire crystals on Seiko 5s.


Yeah exactly. Why doesn't my Seiko 5 have a ceramic bezel for the price they ask?!


----------



## fluence4

soursenseless said:


> Enh, solid/hollow end links both have pros and cons. In theory solid end links will last longer (though in practice the hollow ones last a while) but hollow can make a watch much lighter and more comfortable. Perfect example is the cheap OEM skx bracelet which is far more comfortable than the pricier strapcode ones.
> 
> All things being equal I also prefer solid end links but it's not like the hollow ones are an atrocity before god


I have both super oyster (strapcode) and the oem jubilee bracelet. 90% of the time my skx is on the stock one.

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## fillerbunny

MrDisco99 said:


> It's technically equivalent to the Spirit line JDM mecaquartz chronographs that sell for under $200. Same movement, same tinny user sizable bracelet with pressed clasp and hollow end links. I think it's even the same case.


Yeah, the Nano Universe chronos look like the same watch as the SBTR001 I had. I thought the bracelet was fine for a $150 watch and quite comfortable.

Be warned, though, the bracelet was perfect for my 19cm/7½" wrist without removing a link, so it's a bit on the shorter side.


----------



## 6L35

Seiko please, make a solar Turtle.

(ducking for cover)


----------



## v1triol

_The forest Prospex LX_
SNR045, 5R65 Spring Drive, price tag 6.100€


----------



## dr.sphinx

lxnastynotch93 said:


> People forget that Rolex bracelets were absolute dog ****e until up to like 2004 or 2005. Breitling and Omega absolutely ate Rolex's lunch up until then.
> 
> And then Rolex actually started to figure it out and now their bracelets are fantastic.
> 
> The moral of the story, stop complaining about Turtle bracelts because they're better than Rolex had!


At the same time, feel free to keep complaining about the inadequate claspage in higher-end Seiko "professional" offerings. The case of the Crown just goes to show that when a brand put their minds to it, anything is possible.


----------



## yonsson

v1triol said:


> _The forrest Prospex LX_
> SNR045, 5R65 Spring Drive, price tag 6.100€
> 
> ...


Crazy dial. Where are those pics from?


----------



## clyde_frog

A dive watch inspired by a forest? 
I don't know about anybody else but I kind of feel like they should be inspired by things related to the sea. Thousands of things down there to take inspiration from. What's next, a concrete texture? Maybe bricks?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1

What's the saying...can't see the forest for the trees?


----------



## v1triol

If you can't see the forest.. that's actually Ok! 
I was kidding, green area at the photo - it is seaweed, seaweeds at the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## 6L35

Seaweed? Really? After the GS Red Parquet and this, I can believe the japanese weed is strong in them.


----------



## vsh

I don't see seaweed, I see these.


----------



## clyde_frog

Is it under the sea? Lol. I'm looking at it on my phone outside in the sun and it looked like a forest. They did this before so

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

Ok now I'm on my PC I can clearly see that isn't a forest :-d


----------



## manofrolex

v1triol said:


> _The forest Prospex LX_
> SNR045, 5R65 Spring Drive, price tag 6.100€
> 
> View attachment 15153645
> 
> View attachment 15153647


6000 euros ? Is this a joke I mean come on folks ...


----------



## yonsson

jmanlay said:


> 6000 euros ? Is this a joke I mean come on folks ...


LX are all €5500-6100. The new GS 5 days diver is €12000 here. 
The SBGH257 was €11000 here when I bought it. Crazy stuff.


----------



## krayzie

clyde_frog said:


> A dive watch inspired by a forest?
> I don't know about anybody else but I kind of feel like they should be inspired by things related to the sea. Thousands of things down there to take inspiration from. What's next, a concrete texture? Maybe bricks?


I think they probably hired someone from Nike, now everything has to have a story in order to sell.

Being a desk diver I think they should take inspiration from an office desk.


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> LX are all €5500-6100. The new GS 5 days diver is €12000 here.
> The SBGH257 was €11000 here when I bought it. Crazy stuff.


And we still buy them despite of the insane prices these days, but idk for how much longer.

If this trend keeps up they will just shoot themselves in the foot. Really rich people don't buy Seiko, and a lot of average stiffs (their main customers) could lose their jobs by next year if not already.

Japan tourism collapsed by 99.9% (rumor has it their gov will subsidized tourist expense by 50%) and Nissan is looking to layoff 20k.


----------



## clyde_frog

x2


----------



## clyde_frog

krayzie said:


> I think they probably hired someone from Nike, now everything has to have a story in order to sell.
> 
> Being a desk diver I think they should take inspiration from an office desk.


I was being blind(ed by the sun). It is actually some type of seabed plant or something. Also I imagine that thing is too big to take desk diving. Maybe current lockdown work-from-home desk diving where you don't have to wear a shirt?


----------



## shelfcompact

EDIT: Nvm. Something weird going on.


----------



## clyde_frog

The seaweed LX lol.


----------



## ahonobaka

Hate to say it because I know someone worked hard on it, but I hope no one buys the LX's, whether LE or main line. Seiko should've gotten the message by now (too large/chunky for most wrists, pricing a bit off)


----------



## krayzie

ahonobaka said:


> Hate to say it because I know someone worked hard on it, but I hope no one buys the LX's, whether LE or main line. Seiko should've gotten the message by now (too large/chunky for most wrists, pricing a bit off)


Maybe they want to do something like Panerai, overly big with unlimited amounts of limited editions. I hope they don't end up like Panerai either (i.e. dead).


----------



## todoroki

The seaweed LX would look very nice as a decoration in my fish tank. Chances of seeing any of these on someone's wrist: ZERO.


----------



## ahonobaka

Only people I've seen wearing the SNR029 on instagram, for example, is 68molle and Fabien Cousteau. Two heavy hitters of course (perhaps the heaviest hitters), but pretty telling


----------



## BRAUN XXIII

The seaweed has positive initial look probably because of its dial colour. Somehow this dial design does not work out like snow flake which has a mesmerizing feel. Maybe because the pattern is too regular, like some kind of textile or carpet.


----------



## clyde_frog

The LX dimensions are barely any bigger than the MM300 though, and look how popular that is. I think people would buy them if they were more affordable. I haven't seen them side by side though to see the difference in size.


----------



## krayzie

Looks more like a green straw mat to me.

it only takes a mm or two to make a watch seem a lot bigger.


----------



## lexminute

Here's my futile attempt to compare my MM300 with an LX in a Seiko boutique. The LX has a bit bigger face and lug-to-lug length. For me the MM300 is more balanced dial-wise. However, the LX wears more comfy than the MM largely because of the lightweight titanium. Adding to the confusion though is that I also checked out the GS SBGA231 which has a Ti case also and it is noticeably LIGHTER than the LX. And the GS is just a few hundred bucks more expensive than the Seiko. But I really wonder what made the weight difference between the two Ti pieces. The Ti material? The movement? The parts?? The boutique staff only gave a funny smile when I asked why. 

At LX's high price point, I'm already spending big money for a Seiko so might as well throw a few more bucks and head straight for the GS diver.


----------



## yonsson

ahonobaka said:


> Only people I've seen wearing the SNR029 on instagram, for example, is 68molle and Fabien Cousteau. Two heavy hitters of course (perhaps the heaviest hitters), but pretty telling


Molle doesn't count. He buys everything, it's an obsession.

The LX concept is nice (GS quality, sporty). I just wish they'd go all in Landmaster with 40-42mm sizes and the same quality. The issue is the size in combination with the high price, one needs to give for them to sell. Very few people consider a 44mm watch to be an all day every day size. Titanium is also a tricky material, especially when coated. To me, it doesn't say "use me and wear me all life". A titanium watch you can polish is very strange to me.


----------



## clyde_frog

...


----------



## clyde_frog

lexminute said:


> Here's my futile attempt to compare my MM300 with an LX in a Seiko boutique. The LX has a bit bigger face and lug-to-lug length. For me the MM300 is more balanced dial-wise. However, the LX wears more comfy than the MM largely because of the lightweight titanium. Adding to the confusion though is that I also checked out the GS SBGA231 which has a Ti case also and it is noticeably LIGHTER than the LX. And the GS is just a few hundred bucks more expensive than the Seiko. But I really wonder what made the weight difference between the two Ti pieces. The Ti material? The movement? The parts?? The boutique staff only gave a funny smile when I asked why.
> 
> At LX's high price point, I'm already spending big money for a Seiko so might as well throw a few more bucks and head straight for the GS diver.


Well the GS is smaller so obviously that will make it lighter. It's also advertised as using high intensity titanium, I don't know if the SNR uses that. Maybe it's lighter than the titanium on the LX, but for the price you'd expect the LX to be using the same titanium as the GS.


----------



## 6L35

ahonobaka said:


> Hate to say it because I know someone worked hard on it, but I hope no one buys the LX's, whether LE or main line. Seiko should've gotten the message by now (too large/chunky for most wrists, pricing a bit off)


I do not like this Seaweed LE (better pictures could change my mind) but I do like the LX line, specially the Earth & Sky in raw titanium. A bit big, but I can wear an Astron so I think I can wear a LX.


----------



## jgdill

I have all three. All three are awesome pieces. The Lx041 easily gets the most wrist time. That bezel tho.....incredible how it interacts with different lighting.


----------



## krayzie

clyde_frog said:


> Well the GS is smaller so obviously that will make it lighter. It's also advertised as using high intensity titanium, I don't know if the SNR uses that. Maybe it's lighter than the titanium on the LX, but for the price you'd expect the LX to be using the same titanium as the GS.


The LX300 uses pure titanium with diashield coating. The high intensity titanium on the GS (like the original version of MM600 and the SD Tunas) has a really shinny sheen to the polished surface.

But even polished titanium overtime will go dull anyway and take on fingerprints just as much like my old Oakley Juliet polished titanium frame.

For titanium watch I actually like the old skool matte finish such as the old Landmaster for a very tool look. This watch even with the titanium bracelet was super light like a Swatch.


----------



## valuewatchguy

krayzie said:


> For titanium watch I actually like the old skool matte finish such as the old Landmaster for a very tool look. This watch even with the titanium bracelet was super light like a Swatch.


If your talking about the GS SBGA series....I think light like a swatch is a bit of an overstatement. I wore that watch everyday for the better part of 2 years and it has enough wrist presence to be noticeable. In terms of weight it is heavier than a Shogun and about as heavy as an SKX. It is FAR LIGHTER than an MM300.

going from memory I think a Shogun is around 120 gm

an MM300 about 210 gm
SKX and SBGA around 140 gm

A typical swatch couldn't be 75 gm


----------



## georgefl74

valuewatchguy said:


> If your talking about the GS SBGA series....I think light like a swatch is a bit of an overstatement. I wore that watch everyday for the better part of 2 years and it has enough wrist presence to be noticeable. In terms of weight it is heavier than a Shogun and about as heavy as an SKX. It is FAR LIGHTER than an MM300.
> 
> going from memory I think a Shogun is around 120 gm
> 
> an MM300 about 210 gm
> SKX and SBGA around 140 gm
> 
> A typical swatch couldn't be 75 gm


He's obviously talking about the SBCW001, the watch he tossed in the bin a few pages back along with a Kinetic charger.


----------



## krayzie

georgefl74 said:


> He's obviously talking about the SBCW001, the watch he tossed in the bin a few pages back along with a Kinetic charger.


It was an SBDW005 from 2013 and the capacitor started to not hold a good charge. So sad even the carbon fiber dial started to develop these weird tiny stress marks near the 10 o'clock marker. The titanium case and bracelet were scratched to hell but did its job admirably for 7 straight winters. Overtime the independently adjusted hour hand also started to go out of alignment at 9 o'clock. It weigh like a Swatch Irony Body and Soul.

Not liking the newer generation Landmaster bezel-less bullhead design. Wish they re-visit the old design with a Spring Drive or something.



valuewatchguy said:


> It is FAR LIGHTER than an MM300.


MM300 feels heavy even with the rubber strap on. If they didn't change the dial logo I would have bought a new SBGA. Oh well...


----------



## georgefl74

krayzie said:


> It was an SBDW005 and the capacitor started to not hold a good charge. So sad even the carbon fiber dial started to develop these weird tiny stress marks near the 10 o'clock marker. The titanium case and bracelet were scratched to hell but did its job admirably for 7 straight winters. Overtime the independently adjusted hour hand also started to go out of alignment at 9 o'clock. It weigh like a Swatch Irony Body and Soul.
> 
> Not liking the newer generation Landmaster bezel-less bullhead design. Wish they re-visit the old design with a Spring Drive or something.


Given that the lithium battery is roughly underneath the ten o clock marker, your comment sounds interesting.

They did revisit the old design with a 8L35. Great watches. Gave up one to keep the other.
View attachment 15158363


----------



## krayzie

georgefl74 said:


> Given that the lithium battery is roughly underneath the ten o clock marker, your comment sounds interesting.
> 
> They did revisit the old design with a 8L35. Great watches. Gave up one to keep the other.


Okay good to know. I initially thought it was some sort of leak from the capacitor but saw no corrosion. It's like these tiny white marks on the dial which appeared to be stressed.

Yea it was a really good design with a very detailed bezel. I knew there was a 8L35 version and all these limited editions (featured on old Mono Magazine from the 90's) but none were made by then. 2013 was like the last batch of the Kinetic GMT variant. Last year when I walked into the Prospex Ginza store, they were so heavily promoting dive watches I didn't even noticed whether they sold Landmasters.

The newer Landmasters I've seen at the discount stores (Yodabashi, BIC Camera) also have this Comfortex tag. I googled this and it seems to be Diashield.


----------



## krayzie

clyde_frog said:


> but for the price you'd expect the LX to be using the same titanium as the GS.


Well the high price goes to paying off Ken Okuyama.

If Ken rocks his Emperor Tuna all the time, maybe Seiko should let him redesign it to add to the LX line.


----------



## georgefl74

krayzie said:


> The newer Landmasters I've seen at the discount stores (Yodabashi, BIC Camera) also have this Comfortex tag. I googled this and it seems to be Diashield.


I think Comfortex is marketing talk for brightz titanium. Saw a few of those landmasters scratched up and the finish looks consistent all the way 'in' and not applied. It's a shame that Seiko turned Panerai on the SBDB landmasters and then killed the line by integrating it into the LX (although I do hold my breath for a SBDB003 minty used).


----------



## yonsson

I owned the LX Landmaster for a month or so, but the coated titanium isn’t for me. I think it’s sticky, that’s not my definition of “comfort”. I had to wear it on a silicone strap which made it better, but for the price it deserves a non coated titanium.


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> I owned the LX Landmaster for a month or so, but the coated titanium isn't for me. I think it's sticky, that's not my definition of "comfort". I had to wear it on a silicone strap which made it better, but for the price it deserves a non coated titanium.


Agreed, if they don't use diashield and use a superior metal instead on Grand Seiko, they should be doing the same on these when they cost that much. Instead they just seem to get the same treatment as a $800 shogun. Is there actually any difference?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_W

yonsson said:


> The issue is the size in combination with the high price, one needs to give for them to sell. Very few people consider a 44mm watch to be an all day every day size.


I have a 7.75" wrist. Lately, my rotation is an SBDX011, a SUN019 and a PRW-3510. My SBBN025 is my small Tuna and my MM300 is my small watch. So my vote is they lower the price, rather than decrease the size. I'm still lusting after the chunky SNR029, but that crown de burgerac is hard to overlook.


----------



## krayzie

clyde_frog said:


> Agreed, if they don't use diashield and use a superior metal instead on Grand Seiko, they should be doing the same on these when they cost that much. Instead they just seem to get the same treatment as a $800 shogun. Is there actually any difference?


Yes I've noticed the diashield being sticky as well as the wrist sweats. But I have silicone strap on the SLA033 so it's not too bad, just that I need a cleaning wipe to take the sweat off the caseback after each wear. Normal water doesn't work well.


----------



## manofrolex

So much for 41mm or 40 or whatever the number that was thrown out there


----------



## ScholarsInk

jmanlay said:


> So much for 41mm or 40 or whatever the number that was thrown out there


Wasn't the original Spring Drive version the same height?


----------



## ffnc1020

jmanlay said:


> So much for 41mm or 40 or whatever the number that was thrown out there


The 40mm is a spring drive.


----------



## manofrolex

ffnc1020 said:


> The 40mm is a spring drive.


I see that would be good , are we sure though ?


----------



## manofrolex

ScholarsInk said:


> Wasn't the original Spring Drive version the same height?


Yup


----------



## aalin13

jmanlay said:


> So much for 41mm or 40 or whatever the number that was thrown out there


This is a different model to the 40mm version discussed above. This is a hi-beat model using a bigger case (appears to be the same as the SBGE201) with a rotating bezel. The new smaller SD GMT model has a different case, and no rotating bezel.


----------



## WristWatchinU

Fan of the blue gmt


----------



## yonsson

aalin13 said:


> This is a different model to the 40mm version discussed above. This is a hi-beat model using a bigger case (appears to be the same as the SBGE201) with a rotating bezel. The new smaller SD GMT model has a different case, and no rotating bezel.


The new automatic versions have lumed sapphire bezels as well, so I don't understand how the two different cases can be mixed up.

These new automatic versions are nice but I think it will be very apparent to SEIKO soon that what people want is ~40mm and springdrive, not 44mm and automatic movements. I predict a bright future for the 40.5mm models and close to zero interest in these automatic versions.


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> The new automatic versions have lumed sapphire bezels as well, so I don't understand how the two different cases can be mixed up.
> 
> These new automatic versions are nice but I think it will be very apparent to SEIKO soon that what people want is ~40mm and springdrive, not 44mm and automatic movements. I predict a bright future for the 40.5mm models and close to zero interest in these automatic versions.


They look the same especially w the crappy pics a la Seiko . Very much aware the hi beat had sapphire and the other ones have the 24 hour bezel in ceramic but it wasn't clear to me which size belonged to whom.
I have to agree we want, as in I want, a 40mm SD replacement of my 44 mm below


----------



## Degr8n8

clyde_frog said:


> The LX dimensions are barely any bigger than the MM300 though, and look how popular that is. I think people would buy them if they were more affordable. I haven't seen them side by side though to see the difference in size.


I agree, if they were cheaper, more people would be willing go take the "gamble" on buying a watch that may potentially be too large. If seiko started the price closer to the mm300, more people would have bought the lx. If the lx had a following, then they could raise the price. Not wise to introduce such a bold design at such a high price.


----------



## krayzie

Degr8n8 said:


> Not wise to introduce such a bold design at such a high price.


They had to price it at least higher than the top of the line Prospex flagship MM600, otherwise it makes no sense from a western export marketing perspective.

LX really stands for lux, not light but luxury it's a play on letters.


----------



## Locutusaborg

Joe Kirk said today new U.S. models announced next Friday. I wonder if the 40mm gmts are US exclusive or something different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8

So there is a new video on youtube showing off production versions of the new limited edition colectors set selling for $20k (yes, twenty thousand dalores American). My stomach began to turn once i saw that all three pieces in the set had grossly misaligned bezels. &#55358;&#56610;

Link to the video: 




Screenshots of bezels (also, by misaligned, i mean severely misaligned. This isn't no parallax effect)







































Also that tuna looks delicious! Way better in the video than stock images.
And a bonus screenshot of the tag of the sla039 (for anyone that can read japanese, please let us know if you see any mention of diashield)


----------



## Locutusaborg

They aren’t misaligned! They r probably just a click off. God. The hate here. Hate hate hate hate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locutusaborg

Seriously. I come here to find out if there’s new stuff I haven’t seen yet and I have to sift through 30 posts of seiko hate to find a picture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

Though I wouldn't expect them to be fully aligned anyway, they are clearly just a notch or two off rotation. Some would say "unacceptable", but even my Sub is a hair off and it doesn't matter to me. All dive bezels will have some level of play so it doesn't bother me in the slightest.


----------



## krayzie

Locutusaborg said:


> They aren't misaligned! They r probably just a click off. God. The hate here. Hate hate hate hate.


Next thing you know they gonna say that Tuna has the same cheap metal keeper as the reissued Arnie lol!


----------



## Degr8n8

Locutusaborg said:


> They aren't misaligned! They r probably just a click off. God. The hate here. Hate hate hate hate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its not hate...your word on them being aligned is just as powerful as mine saying they are misaligned. However, the photos speak for themselves. I am a huge seiko fan and own an SLA025 with a misaligned bezel (I know first hand what it looks like). I'm the original owner of the watch too. Perhaps I'm a tad bitter I paid MSRP on that watch as it is unacceptable to have such a glaring issue at that price point. I also plan on purchasing an SLA037 (Will be more careful this time, as I was when I purchased the SLA033). Look closely at the photos, the bezel is a quarter click off which is not feasible with a 120 clock bezel that is perfectly aligned. 120 clicks equals two clicks a minute, not four.


----------



## countingseconds

Locutusaborg said:


> They aren't misaligned! They r probably just a click off. God. The hate here. Hate hate hate hate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please show the love and pay $20,000 for that kind of bezel alignment. Love, love, love


----------



## CFK-OB

They are not misaligned. When he holds the watches in his hands, he holds them at an angle where the right side of the watch is held lower than the left side, causing it to look misaligned.

Look at the video at 9:30. He picks up the middle watch and the way he holds it again makes it look misaligned. At 9:44 he puts it back on the table where it is completely flat and hey presto, the supposed misalignment disappears.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

Yeah these aren't going to be misaligned at that price. Seiko aren't as .... as some of you think they are.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Degr8n8 said:


> Its not hate...your word on them being aligned is just as powerful as mine saying they are misaligned. However, the photos speak for themselves. I am a huge seiko fan and own an SLA025 with a misaligned bezel (I know first hand what it looks like). I'm the original owner of the watch too. Perhaps I'm a tad bitter I paid MSRP on that watch as it is unacceptable to have such a glaring issue at that price point. I also plan on purchasing an SLA037 (Will be more careful this time, as I was when I purchased the SLA033). Look closely at the photos, the bezel is a quarter click off which is not feasible with a 120 clock bezel that is perfectly aligned. 120 clicks equals two clicks a minute, not four.


I am not a Seiko hater but I have to agree with @Degr8n8 on this, I clearly saw the misalignment also...and even if they tried to center it by clicking it one more time it would land off to the left of the 12 o'clock position...point being for the amount that we're planning to pay...I better not see mine has an issue like this also because I can't justify the price point...

Which is why I had to ask the individual to elaborate on this further...

I would gladly tuck my tail in and run the other way if they can prove to me there isn't an alignment issue going on here...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

You guys are hilarious. Let me re-align the bezels by simply cue the YouTube slider.

























It's not like the guy has an expensive prime lens and a perfectly flat table, while squaring his camera and using the dead center of the lens.

The 20k sticker shock must have some lasting effects on the eyes lmfao!


----------



## Locutusaborg

Exactly. Look at the pics. Perfectly aligned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD

I think Seiko really nailed the shade of blue they used for that trio - looks lovely!


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

Just adding further to this supposed "misalignment". If the bezels on those 3 new models are anything like the bezel on my SPB079/MM200, then the bezel action is very smooth and allows for some amount play even between each of the individual 120 clicks. So the bezel may be properly aligned, but if you fidget/rotate the bezel in a certain way, you can make the bezel appear to be misaligned. It's hard for me to explain, but hopefully fellow MM200 owners can understand what I mean.


----------



## krayzie

OmegaTom said:


> Just adding further to this supposed "misalignment". If the bezels on those 3 new models are anything like the bezel on my SPB079/MM200, then the bezel action is very smooth and allows for some amount play even between each of the individual 120 clicks. So the bezel may be properly aligned, but if you fidget/rotate the bezel in a certain way, you can make the bezel appear to be misaligned. It's hard for me to explain, but hopefully fellow MM200 owners can understand what I mean.


Actually it has always been like this with Seiko diver bezels. I don't know when it all of a sudden started to become a problem just like the hand applied lume.

I've always wondered if the supposedly misaligned chapter ring is actually due to distortion of the crystal and parallax effect, or could really be just an issue with the cheap stuff.


----------



## clyde_frog

Misaligned chapter rings are very real. Sometimes it's just people being stupid though.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

The gentleman replied and he noted it's not misaligned... therefore I tuck my tail and have been proven wrong I look forward to seeing the 300m in the flesh...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

Misaligned bezels don’t bother me. Seiko uses 120 click bezels. So it’s not more than half a click off anyhow and you can usually get them to lineup with the bit of back play that exists. Chapter ring misalignment is what bugs me as the only way to fix it is to tear a watch apart.

You usually can’t judge misalignment issues from a photo. You need to see the watch in person.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

krayzie said:


> View attachment 15170039


Damn! If he reviews such expensive watches, he def should've bought and used a nail clipper before filming. The nails aren't aligned as well!

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## krayzie

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Damn! If he reviews such expensive watches, he def should've bought and used a nail clipper before filming. The nails aren't aligned as well!


These are not expensive watches. This is just a dealer on Nathan Road at Mongkok. The vintage Rolex watches being sold around that area are going for more than a new Toyota Corolla, and everybody seems to have at least a sub.

In Hong Kong the joke "窮到燶，戴精工" has been passed down thru generations that Seiko is known to be worn by the poorest of the poor lol!


----------



## Degr8n8

Cowboy Bebop said:


> The gentleman replied and he noted it's not misaligned... therefore I tuck my tail and have been proven wrong I look forward to seeing the 300m in the flesh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Okay, myself as well. I was wrong (and thankfully so). I'm also looking forward to seeing these in person.


----------



## ahonobaka

krayzie said:


> These are not expensive watches. This is just a dealer on Nathan Road at Mongkok. The vintage Rolex watches being sold around that area are going for more than a new Toyota Corolla, and everybody seems to have at least a sub.
> 
> In Hong Kong the joke "窮到燶，戴精工" has been passed down thru generations that Seiko is known to be worn by the poorest of the poor lol!


Can you romanize the canto? Want to give my fiance a laugh lol


----------



## Rocat

ahonobaka said:


> Can you romanize the canto? Want to give my fiance a laugh lol


Poor to Weary, Wear Seiko.


----------



## BRAUN XXIII

Rocat said:


> Poor to Weary, Wear Seiko.


With the new 4R dress watches beyond $400 and far fewer mass market models, that old Hong Kong saying does not sound so true anymore.


----------



## ahonobaka

^Sorry, meant phonetic romanization so I could recite it LOL


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

ahonobaka said:


> ^Sorry, meant phonetic romanization so I could recite it LOL


Qióng dào nóng, dài jīnggōng


----------



## Hedgehogger

lexminute said:


> ....
> 
> At LX's high price point, I'm already spending big money for a Seiko so might as well throw a few more bucks and head straight for the GS diver. ....


That's exactly the path that led me to buy a Grand Seiko SBGA231 when I started looking at the LX SNR029J --- The GS has really grown on me too. The SBGA231 ended up being $200 cheaper than I could find the LX SNR029J.

Don't get me wrong, I really like the look of the SNR029J, but I think the price is off the mark.

And to add some color, here are some shots of my SBGA231


----------



## georgefl74

krayzie said:


> In Hong Kong the joke "窮到燶，戴精工" has been passed down thru generations that Seiko is known to be worn by the poorest of the poor lol!


I was always curious about where that came from. Obviously Seiko has always had cheaper models in the lineup but not the cheapest around and even in the seventies the most recognizable Seikos were not 'cheap'. Never mind early quartz that were very expensive. Any insight?

Sent from my AGS2-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## larryccf

Hedgehogger said:


> That's exactly the path that led me to buy a Grand Seiko SBGA231 when I started looking at the LX SNR029J --- The GS has really grown on me too. The SBGA231 ended up being $200 cheaper than I could find the LX SNR029J.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I really like the look of the SNR029J, but I think the price is off the mark.
> 
> And to add some color, here are some shots of my SBGA231


Hedgehogger - seiko's web sez the bezel is easily removeable for cleaning - how exactly do you take it off?


----------



## larryccf

Hedgehogger said:


> That's exactly the path that led me to buy a Grand Seiko SBGA231 when I started looking at the LX SNR029J --- The GS has really grown on me too. The SBGA231 ended up being $200 cheaper than I could find the LX SNR029J.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I really like the look of the SNR029J, but I think the price is off the mark.
> 
> And to add some color, here are some shots of my SBGA231


Hedgehogger - seiko's web sez the bezel is easily removeable for cleaning - how exactly do you take it off?


----------



## krayzie

ahonobaka said:


> Can you romanize the canto? Want to give my fiance a laugh lol


Cone Dol Lon, Dai Jing Gung


----------



## krayzie

georgefl74 said:


> I was always curious about where that came from. Obviously Seiko has always had cheaper models in the lineup but not the cheapest around and even in the seventies the most recognizable Seikos were not 'cheap'. Never mind early quartz that were very expensive. Any insight?


My mother said the saying originated from the 70's when the economy started to boom in Hong Kong. The shop owners and meat butchers wore gold Rolex, and the really wealthy wore Patek.

For the rest of us we wore Seiko. She told me this in the mid 80's when I was about 6, one day we were taking the MTR (subway) and I asked her about the Seiko she was rocking.

I'm pretty sure nobody had even heard of Grand Seiko outside of Japan until maybe by Y2K. They were not sold outside of Japan except for Taiwan. I've only seen GS in Japanese magazines in the 90's.

The millennials there have never heard of this saying, not like they even wear watches to begin with. But apparently vintage Rolex is a hypebeast thing as of late.

AFAIK in HK, the older folks always had a habit of buying a Rolex to celebrate a special occasion or commemorate a personal achievement.

With so many prestigious Swiss makes, Seiko is stereotypically looked down upon by the general public.


----------



## gsmayes

Locutusaborg said:


> Seriously. I come here to find out if there's new stuff I haven't seen yet and I have to sift through 30 posts of seiko hate to find a picture.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seriously, there's got to be a better place to see new models / rumors / news (seiko only blog?), but I haven't found it.

No one came here for your hot take on chapter ring alignment, duders! Give it a rest.


----------



## MrDisco99

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Qióng dào nóng, dài jīnggōng


Is "jīnggōng" somehow Cantonese for Seiko? I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## krayzie

MrDisco99 said:


> Is "jīnggōng" somehow Cantonese for Seiko? I'm genuinely curious.


Yes Seiko is "Jing Gong" meaning precision craftsmanship.


----------



## krayzie

SLGA001 Limited to 700 Pieces International Release 1,150,000 yen

















SLGA003 Limited to 60 Pieces JDM Only @ Grand Seiko Boutique 1,150,000 yen


----------



## temjiin

krayzie said:


> SLGA001 Limited to 700 Pieces International Release 1,150,000 yen
> 
> View attachment 15173649
> 
> 
> View attachment 15173651
> 
> 
> SLGA003 Limited to 60 Pieces JDM Only @ Grand Seiko Boutique 1,150,000 yen
> 
> View attachment 15173641
> 
> 
> View attachment 15173643
> 
> 
> View attachment 15173645


Visually this reminds me of the original Oris Great Barrier Reef 1 model.


----------



## Alpinist

btw, what happened with the SPB187 ? the new MM200 with a nicer besel and hands ?


----------



## mi6_

Alpinist said:


> btw, what happened with the SPB187 ? the new MM200 with a nicer besel and hands ?


Hasn't been officially announced as a release. Just like the 38mm Alpinist models with no rotating compass bezel. I think due to the pandemic Seiko has likely put on hold the release of some models.


----------



## Alpinist

Ok, hope that towards the end of the summer we can have more information.


----------



## 6L35

Alpinist said:


> Ok, hope that towards the end of the summer we can have more information.


I hope tomorrow, June 1st, we will know something.


----------



## B1ff_77

Looks like the new bezel-less 5kx are out in the wild now










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane

mi6_ said:


> Hasn't been officially announced as a release. Just like the 38mm Alpinist models with no rotating compass bezel. I think due to the pandemic Seiko has likely put on hold the release of some models.


do we know the specs?


----------



## TheJubs

6L35 said:


> I hope tomorrow, June 1st, we will know something.


Wait, is there a Seiko event happening tomorrow? I know there's a GS one happening this Thursday.


----------



## h_zee13

B1ff_77 said:


> Looks like the new bezel-less 5kx are out in the wild now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah based off their Instagram post, they will be available for sale as of tomorrow









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35

TheJubs said:


> Wait, is there a Seiko event happening tomorrow? I know there's a GS one happening this Thursday.


I don't know, but it seems to me a good date to release NDAs.


----------



## Rocat

B1ff_77 said:


> Looks like the new bezel-less 5kx are out in the wild now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## todoroki

krayzie said:


> Yes Seiko is "Jing Gong" meaning precision craftsmanship.


So that literally translates as "only the poor and weary, wear precision craftmanship!" Nonsense!


----------



## krayzie

todoroki said:


> So that literally translates as "only the poor and weary, wear precision craftmanship!" Nonsense!


Such nonsense Precision Craftsmanship is not enough that it has to be Grand Precision Craftsmanship, to the point it became an independent brand out of necessity.

It's like buying a sports car and then having to opt for the sports package just for the sake of more sportiness.


----------



## todoroki

krayzie said:


> Such nonsense Precision Craftsmanship is not enough that it has to be Grand Precision Craftsmanship, to the point it became an independent brand out of necessity.
> 
> It's like buying a sports car and then having to opt for the sports package just for the sake of more sportiness.


Ha ha. Grand Precision Craftsmanship. Like that! Wearing my GPC High Beat as I type.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

krayzie said:


> It's like buying a sports car and then having to opt for the sports package just for the sake of more sportiness.


You see this with the AMGs or M series or S-Line or whatever 

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## lexminute

h_zee13 said:


> Yeah based off their Instagram post, they will be available for sale as of tomorrow


OH, MAN. I want this but that stark white day/date disk is a total eyesore. They should have at least made the disk match the lume color..
*Still buys anyway*


----------



## clyde_frog

How is Seiko not just "Seiko" in any language, it's a brand name so why would it be translated to its literal meaning.

Also I feel when this SPB187 is announced were just going to go through the same bezel thing again as with the 149 etc.


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

lexminute said:


> OH, MAN. I want this but that stark white day/date disk is a total eyesore. They should have at least made the disk match the lume color..
> *Still buys anyway*


Poor man's version of the platinum GS with the hand hammered case. I'm a lot more forgiving than most on here when it comes to date windows, but yikes, that one is a real eyesore. Edit: Also, why is the day at that awful crooked angle? "Mon" just looks awful. I cannot take my eyes off it now. The other models appear fine, but this example is screwed. Not sure how this photo made it out the door.

Other than that, I like a lot of these and the unique color ways. I think they're affordable and refreshing everyday models that are nicely sized. Personally, I like the skx style case here without the bezel, and the black one reminds me of a Tudor BB41. If you snag these at gray prices, I think they'll make for a nice deal.


----------



## todoroki

clyde_frog said:


> How is Seiko not just "Seiko" in any language, it's a brand name so why would it be translated to its literal meaning.
> 
> Also I feel when this SPB187 is announced were just going to go through the same bezel thing again as with the 149 etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 I may have eaten too much shark fin soup, but shouldn't this be the "New and UPCOMING Precision Craftsmanship watches" thread?


----------



## georgefl74

clyde_frog said:


> How is Seiko not just "Seiko" in any language, it's a brand name so why would it be translated to its literal meaning.
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Seiko as a name has an interesting and very Japanese story; initially Hattori made his watches under Seikosha meaning roughly, "House of Exquisite Workmanship". But In order to avoid an ill omen believed to be associated with the word "glory" in Japanese, Seikosha changed its trade mark to "Seiko" in 1924. Seiko is a Japanese word meaning "exquisite" or "success" ("exquisite" is usually written 精巧 from Chinese jīngqiǎo, while the meaning "success" is usually written 成功 from Chinese chénggōng).

Citizen was also meant to convey a message, that there will be a watch made for each citizen (of Japan) whereas wristwatches were quite expensive and out of reach back then. Sounds rather socialist and it very much is, since it was an effort founded by the Japanese state, contrary to the other major Japanese players who were private endeavors.

Orient on the other hand sounds cheesy and pretty much is, since it was a name deemed Western enough... by Japanese standards. Originally the founder made wristwatches as back as 1901 but the company perished due to Japanese misfortunes after WWII...only to reemerege a year later as a company specifically oriented (get it?) towards exports. Also that logo. Eeew.

Casio on the other hand has a very different background that fits it's association with toolwatches. It's the only major Japanese player whose name is it's founder's name...sort of. It was established as Kashio Seisakujo in April 1946 by Tadao Kashio, an engineer specializing in fabrication technology working along with his three brothers. Kashio's first major product was the yubiwa pipe, a finger ring that would hold a cigarette, allowing the wearer to smoke the cigarette down to its nub while also leaving the wearer's hands-free. Japan was impoverished immediately following WWII so cigarettes were valuable, and the invention was a success.

Then Kashio followed up with pioneering electronic calculators and changed its name to Casio as closer in English pronunciation of the Japanese surname. Casio was among the first companies who took up quartz technology and they followed a path parallel to their calculator business and their founder's solid engineering background.

(Just killing time with Wikipedia folks, apologies for the long winded post.)


----------



## jacobsen1

Rankiryu said:


> New 5 Sports
> View attachment 15133693


interesting look. I've always felt the SKX/5KX has too small a crystal/dial for it's case size so this fixes that a bit. And I like the thinner looking case. But the lack of a rotating bezel combined with the large/functional crown guards looks a bit weird to me? I wish they'd either ditched the guards altogether or at least slimmed them down?


----------



## yonsson

1750 pages
-500 pages about misalignment 
-500 pages about prices
-250 pages about hardlex
-200 Pages to compare with other brands
-50 pages about ceramics
-50 pages of people’s old models
-195 pages about models being too big
= 5 pages about new models.


----------



## konners

yonsson said:


> 1750 pages
> -500 pages about misalignment
> -500 pages about prices
> -250 pages about hardlex
> -200 Pages to compare with other brands
> -50 pages about ceramics
> -50 pages of people's old models
> -195 pages about models being too big
> = 5 pages about new models.


Haha lol. That's a pretty fair summation.


----------



## mconlonx

B1ff_77 said:


> Looks like the new bezel-less 5kx are out in the wild now


So far, I like the look and spec on these, especially from a modding POV, but not sure I want to be the first do delve into them, or buy before they start showing up at grey market pricing.

Anyone planning to order one up today, or even this week, at full-pop RRP?


----------



## mconlonx

jacobsen1 said:


> interesting look. I've always felt the SKX/5KX has too small a crystal/dial for it's case size so this fixes that a bit. And I like the thinner looking case. But the lack of a rotating bezel combined with the large/functional crown guards looks a bit weird to me? I wish they'd either ditched the guards altogether or at least slimmed them down?


I'm not overly put off by the crown guards, especially if the alternative would have been the kind of miniscule crown used on previous Seiko 5 models... Actually like them -- very sporty, like any other rotating-bezel-less sport watch which has guards; always like the sculpted nature of the SKX guards, and the 4 position.


----------



## Tickstart

Thinking about investing in a Hilleberg tent, the SEIKO hobby is quite far down the priority list atm. Still looking forward to seeing vids on the 6r05s tho.


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> = 5 pages about new models.


So that's about 1 page about new models for every year this thread have existed.


----------



## Maithree

mconlonx said:


> So far, I like the look and spec on these, especially from a modding POV, but not sure I want to be the first do delve into them, or buy before they start showing up at grey market pricing.
> 
> Anyone planning to order one up today, or even this week, at full-pop RRP?


Same here, looks good. Dimensions are good, hope the lug to lug is not too big.

Price is high, highest I would have ever paid for a Seiko 5 so I''ll hold off.

It's always a gambit at the start with Seiko. Not sure if this is a limited release or one specific to only UK or the European market and therefore in low volume. Or if it will be a high volume release like the 5KX range. So get it now or wait?


----------



## petr_cha

yonsson said:


> 1750 pages
> -500 pages about misalignment
> -500 pages about prices
> -250 pages about hardlex
> -200 Pages to compare with other brands
> -50 pages about ceramics
> -50 pages of people's old models
> -195 pages about models being too big
> = 5 pages about new models.


.. and I have read it all.. since the very first lines... Quite a relationship...


----------



## MichaelDunford

Put in the pre-order for a SPB149. Trying to forget I did it and just be pleasantly surprised one day by the dealer. Sadly I can't stop thinking about it!


----------



## Cosmodromedary

I want to hate this... but... I kinda think it works. There is something inherently cheeky and ammusingly sarcastic about making a super-bling version of an ultra-affordable classic. And it doesn't look half bad!


----------



## clyde_frog

Cosmodromedary said:


> View attachment 15178439
> 
> 
> I want to hate this... but... I kinda think it works. There is something inherently cheeky and ammusingly sarcastic about making a super-bling version of an ultra-affordable classic. And it doesn't look half bad!


It's ok, I'll hate it for you. They might as well have gone all the way and put fake jewels on it too.


----------



## konners

Cosmodromedary said:


> View attachment 15178439
> 
> 
> I want to hate this... but... I kinda think it works. There is something inherently cheeky and ammusingly sarcastic about making a super-bling version of an ultra-affordable classic. And it doesn't look half bad!


Oh lord.


----------



## pojo1806

Cosmodromedary said:


> View attachment 15178439
> 
> 
> I want to hate this... but... I kinda think it works. There is something inherently cheeky and ammusingly sarcastic about making a super-bling version of an ultra-affordable classic. And it doesn't look half bad!


The weird texture on the bezel is what makes it look ridiculous i think.. I'm not against full gold watches but something is really off about this one.


----------



## yonsson

Sometimes it makes me cry myself to bed that SEIKO made the skx a cheaper model instead of evolving it into a Subkiller. That Seiko5 in real gold would have been a must have.


----------



## temjiin

Cosmodromedary said:


> View attachment 15178439
> 
> 
> I want to hate this... but... I kinda think it works. There is something inherently cheeky and ammusingly sarcastic about making a super-bling version of an ultra-affordable classic. And it doesn't look half bad!


The ultimate high school flex! The bezel font looks like it belongs on some mid 00s pop punk album cover.


----------



## pojo1806

temjiin said:


> The ultimate high school flex! The bezel font looks like it belongs on some mid 00s pop punk album cover.


Reminds me of the Grand Seiko logo.


----------



## B1ff_77

Thug life Seiko style! Coming soon to a 14yo gangsta near you. 

I can usually see how somebody somewhere can like any watch, but that’s just straight up nasty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

B1ff_77 said:


> Thug life Seiko style! Coming soon to a 14yo gangsta near you.
> 
> I can usually see how somebody somewhere can like any watch, but that's just straight up nasty


Nah, I love the looks of it, I just think it's sad they don't have the confidence to make a proper gold diver's watch.


----------



## t3bkmzd

if only seiko can do more breguet numerals, love those


----------



## B1ff_77

yonsson said:


> Nah, I love the looks of it, I just think it's sad they don't have the confidence to make a proper gold diver's watch.


Haha I'm amazed! That bezel font 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

Cosmodromedary said:


> View attachment 15178439
> 
> 
> I want to hate this... but... I kinda think it works. There is something inherently cheeky and ammusingly sarcastic about making a super-bling version of an ultra-affordable classic. And it doesn't look half bad!


I'm with you. Particularly like the goth font used for the numbers on the bezel and the YM treatment.



clyde_frog said:


> It's ok, I'll hate it for you. They might as well have gone all the way and put fake jewels on it too.


Definitely think there's a demographic out in the world for this kind of thing, but maybe not bling enough for that crowd...? I'll not be picking one up, but if I were a betting person, this one is the model which is going to be worth money as a collectible at some point, where many of the other models will rate a collector's *meh*.


----------



## 6L35

OMG, the Grand Golden Gothic Seiko! The real japanese folly is filtering across its borders at last!


----------



## keerola

It doesn’t look that bad live, compared to Seiko photos. Well, every Seiko looks better in reality than in their photos...


----------



## h_zee13

A dude on Facebook got the SRPE61K1 already and it looks pretty sweet. Specially at 11mm thickness
Edit: he said that it's 11mm, but description on Watchnationshop's eBay says it's 12mm










Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99

Cosmodromedary said:


> View attachment 15178439
> 
> 
> I want to hate this... but... I kinda think it works. There is something inherently cheeky and ammusingly sarcastic about making a super-bling version of an ultra-affordable classic. And it doesn't look half bad!


Oh my...

A bit on the nose perhaps, but I could kinda see this as an ironic move, a comment on how Seiko and so many brands (Omega especially) are marketing watches today by just raiding their backcatalogue and milking as much value as they can from it... blinged up homages to decades old tool watches. Tracking that trend to its most absurd, stuff like this is not unexpected.

However, I think it's likely Seiko are playing it straight with this since irony just isn't a big part of Seiko's or Japan's culture. And from that perspective this is at best a bit silly, and at worst gross.

That said, there is a market for stuff like this. I wrist check everyone I see, and I've seen quite a few two tone or all gold Invicta Pro Divers in the wild.


----------



## shelfcompact

Cosmodromedary said:


> View attachment 15178439
> 
> 
> I want to hate this... but... I kinda think it works. There is something inherently cheeky and ammusingly sarcastic about making a super-bling version of an ultra-affordable classic. And it doesn't look half bad!


I like it too in the same way I love the look of the classic Casio square in gold!.










h_zee13 said:


> A dude on Facebook got the SRPE61K1 already and it looks pretty sweet. Specially at 11mm thickness
> Edit: he said that it's 11mm, but description on Watchnationshop's eBay says it's 12mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


I'm really liking these bezel-less SKX models. They give me bezel-less Black Bay vibes.


----------



## ewewew

h_zee13 said:


> A dude on Facebook got the SRPE61K1 already and it looks pretty sweet. Specially at 11mm thickness
> Edit: he said that it's 11mm, but description on Watchnationshop's eBay says it's 12mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


This is probably my favorite (based on photos) Seiko 5 ever. I'll buy one when Macy's is selling them for dirt cheap.


----------



## h_zee13

ewewew said:


> This is probably my favorite (based on photos) Seiko 5 ever. I'll buy one when Macy's is selling them for dirt cheap.


I'm also waiting for the thebay.ca to get them in stock 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane

h_zee13 said:


> I'm also waiting for the thebay.ca to get them in stock
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


They really have good price!


----------



## jcombs1

MrDisco99 said:


> Oh my...
> 
> That said, there is a market for stuff like this. I wrist check everyone I see, and I've seen quite a few two tone or all gold Invicta Pro Divers in the wild.


I wrist check too and saw a stainless/gold, blue dial Invicta at the local farm store today.


----------



## krayzie

johnMcKlane said:


> They really have good price!


Yes I remember seeing the Presage Cocktail Time for only $400 bucks at my local store before the lockdown.

I think they have re-opened since last Friday at least here in Ontario.


----------



## S.H.

MrDisco99 said:


> Oh my...
> 
> A bit on the nose perhaps, but I could kinda see this as an ironic move, a comment on how Seiko and so many brands (Omega especially) are marketing watches today by just raiding their backcatalogue and milking as much value as they can from it... blinged up homages to decades old tool watches. Tracking that trend to its most absurd, stuff like this is not unexpected.
> 
> However, I think it's likely Seiko are playing it straight with this since irony just isn't a big part of Seiko's or Japan's culture. And from that perspective this is at best a bit silly, and at worst gross.
> 
> That said, there is a market for stuff like this. I wrist check everyone I see, and I've seen quite a few two tone or all gold Invicta Pro Divers in the wild.


Gross? Come on... The 5 collection appears (to me at least) targeted to a young audience, boys and girls, more concerned about looks than professional functionality. It is almost pure jewellery after all. And it is much better quality than ubiquitous trash like Daniel Wellington...

So gold plated SKX lookalike, why not. It is also a gateway drug to more costly and "serious" Prospex or GS pieces a decade down the line.

Also, not really more silly than rocking a 300m SLA021 downtown (50km from the water) like me these days. A bit less actually imho.


----------



## daytripper

shelfcompact said:


> I'm really liking these bezel-less SKX models. They give me bezel-less Black Bay vibes.


Looks almost exactly like the black bay 36 lol


----------



## Half Dozen

The new 5 Sports: Does anyone know the reference number for the blue-dialed one?


----------



## h_zee13

Half Dozen said:


> The new 5 Sports: Does anyone know the reference number for the blue-dialed one?


This article came out today : https://wornandwound.com/new-watche...lose-the-dive-bezel-with-their-latest-update/

These are the reference numbers but I can't tell which one is the blue one tho
_Reference Number: SRPE51, SRPE53, SRPE55, SRPE57, SRPE58, SRPE60, SRPE61, SRPE63, SRPE65, SRPE67, SRPE69_

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

daytripper said:


> Looks almost exactly like the black bay 36 lol


This is what Gerald Genta would have said to the CEO of Seiko straight to his face lol!

BAD COPY!!


----------



## Half Dozen

h_zee13 said:


> This article came out today : https://wornandwound.com/new-watche...lose-the-dive-bezel-with-their-latest-update/
> 
> These are the reference numbers but I can't tell which one is the blue one tho
> _Reference Number: SRPE51, SRPE53, SRPE55, SRPE57, SRPE58, SRPE60, SRPE61, SRPE63, SRPE65, SRPE67, SRPE69_
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Just saw that and ran the numbers through Google images, not enough info out there yet. Here are some that I was able to confirm:
SRPE55 Black dial on bracelet
SRPE61 Grey dial on NATO
SRPE60 Black/Gold dial two-tone on bracelet
SRPE65 Green dial on NATO
SRPE69 Blackout on NATO


----------



## Slant

This one with the grey sunburst dial is really calling out to me:


----------



## fillerbunny

Oh wow, I think I actually need one of those. The black-and-gilt and the sunburst gray ones are calling to me.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

ewewew said:


> This is probably my favorite (based on photos) Seiko 5 ever. I'll buy one when Macy's is selling them for dirt cheap.


Is Macys still in business????


----------



## bismarck_1870

White dial would've been cool, but the black dial is calling me. Really liking the simple design and don't mind that it looks like BB36/41


----------



## ewewew

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Is Macys still in business????


Yep.

https://www.macys.com


----------



## lexminute

h_zee13 said:


> This article came out today : https://wornandwound.com/new-watche...lose-the-dive-bezel-with-their-latest-update/
> 
> These are the reference numbers but I can't tell which one is the blue one tho
> _Reference Number: SRPE51, SRPE53, SRPE55, SRPE57, SRPE58, SRPE60, SRPE61, SRPE63, SRPE65, SRPE67, SRPE69_
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing mate.
Holymoly perfect dimensions. 40mm. 20mm lugs. I think I'm going to let go of my SKX007 and SK5 to make way for these beauts.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

Slant said:


> This one with the grey sunburst dial is really calling out to me:


Wow! Seiko is making watches under 45mm!!!! Who knew that was possible?


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

...


----------



## mb8780

Need one of these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexminute

This is Black Bay Blue territory right here. But with an added functionality (day+date). Coolio. Will get a JDM version of this for fun.


----------



## Slonie

lexminute said:


> This is Black Bay Blue territory right here. But with an added functionality (day+date). Coolio. Will get a JDM version of this for fun.


I'm liking these way more than I would have expected. The new 38mm single-crown Alpinists (whenever they actually appear) are gonna have some stiff competition for me (considering the price difference, especially)...


----------



## Slonie

You know, I hadn't seen these mentioned yet. Sega 60th Anniversary collaboration.

38.5mm, 7T92, 44,000 yen for silver, 800pcs. 47,300 yen for the black, 400pcs

Love the blue "60" on both bezel scales and the running seconds subdial. Would probably be a hit judging from people's reaction to the nano Daytona, if it weren't for the price. More than $400 is quite dear for a 7T92 chrono if you're not a Sega fan!


----------



## Slonie

Finally got my own accidental double post, I'm now TRULY a WUS member.


----------



## pojo1806

Slant said:


> This one with the grey sunburst dial is really calling out to me:


I like these but would have preferred them a lot more with the crown at 3 rather than 4, maybe even lose the crown guards.


----------



## krayzie

Slonie said:


> View attachment 15186857


SEGATA SANSHIRO!!!


----------



## fillerbunny

Slonie said:


> More than $400 is quite dear for a 7T92 chrono if you're not a Sega fan!


Especially since the SBTQ series 7T92 chronos these seem to be based on go for ¥10,300 ($83) on Rakuten. There's also a bunch of non-JDM SND references that appear to be the same watch.


----------



## lexminute

Slonie said:


> I'm liking these way more than I would have expected. The new 38mm single-crown Alpinists (whenever they actually appear) are gonna have some stiff competition for me (considering the price difference, especially)...


True.
I'm actually really torn on which to buy for this year's releases.. there's also the new 62MAS and 6105 Prospex interpretations... So many new Seikos to own, but could not justify purchasing more than one (or two lol).


----------



## dt75

daytripper said:


> Looks almost exactly like the black bay 36 lol


Except totally different.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Just put a deposit down on a SPB143, anyone know the lug width for straps? assuming it comes with a typical Seiko bracelet i’ll be waiting to swap it out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13

govdubspeedgo said:


> Just put a deposit down on a SPB143, anyone know the lug width for straps? assuming it comes with a typical Seiko bracelet i'll be waiting to swap it out!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I read somewhere that it is 20mm. 22mm would be too big for the case size anyways

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

govdubspeedgo said:


> Just put a deposit down on a SPB143, anyone know the lug width for straps? assuming it comes with a typical Seiko bracelet i'll be waiting to swap it out!Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We assume 20mm


----------



## Galaga

Anyone have any pics/details of the new shogun with the green bezel?


----------



## Galaga

lexminute said:


> True.
> I'm actually really torn on which to buy for this year's releases.. there's also the new 62MAS and 6105 Prospex interpretations... So many new Seikos to own, but could not justify purchasing more than one (or two lol).


I'd be buying the first one from each pic.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Galaga said:


> I'd be buying the first one from each pic.


Last one for me Bro G.


----------



## Engi

Available in Germany this new SRPE93K1. Is it the follow on of the SRP777?

Any news about it ?


----------



## clyde_frog

Engi said:


> Available in Germany this new SRPE93K1. Is it the follow on of the SRP777?
> 
> Any news about it ?
> 
> View attachment 15193877


Movement update maybe? They've made new model numbers before for an updated movement, like the BFK for example which was SKA371 then they put out the SKA761 (updated movement from 5m62 to 5m82).


----------



## Engi

clyde_frog said:


> Movement update maybe? They've made new model numbers before for an updated movement, like the BFK for example which was SKA371 then they put out the SKA761 (updated movement from 5m62 to 5m82).


Movement is the same 4R36


----------



## clyde_frog

Engi said:


> Movement is the same 4R36


I mean a revision though, so 4r36C instead of 4r36B or whatever. I don't know if they'd change model numbers for that though, they haven't on other models afaik.


----------



## jcombs1

Engi said:


> Available in Germany this new SRPE93K1. Is it the follow on of the SRP777?
> 
> Any news about it ?
> 
> View attachment 15193877


I first thought this was a smaller version of the Turtle, like a mini turtle with a 4:00 crown, but the day/date appears to be too close to the pinion.


----------



## spanky

jcombs1 said:


> I first thought this was a smaller version of the Turtle, like a mini turtle with a 4:00 crown, but the day/date appears to be too close to the pinion.


Aiya, big turtle small turtle......all ugly turtles!

oops, did I just "say" that out loud? hahahaha

Sorry, it has been a long weekend.

Have a good week everyone!


----------



## spanky

oops


----------



## yonsson

I bought the King Turtle (Black dial, green strap). Never liked the new Turtle models but this one is seriously nice. Dials, hands, crystal, bezel inlay and bezel are a lot nicer than the regular models. That cyclops destroys the watch though, so I'm working on removing it which wasn't so easy. To be honest, I bought it's just to get the dial, it now sits in my black "skx5".


----------



## georgefl74

Galaga said:


> Anyone have any pics/details of the new shogun with the green bezel?











Sent from my AGS2-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## blaster99

SRPE74K1 -- it's being nicknamed "Tha Snoop"


----------



## timetellinnoob

ah nvm this will just get pulled nvm


----------



## 6L35

Flies under the radar


----------



## Tickstart

The bezel font is the Grand SEIKO font. It's the crowning jewel.


----------



## 6L35

_Sono Pazzi Questi Niponi_


----------



## Snaggletooth

Engi said:


> Available in Germany this new SRPE93K1. Is it the follow on of the SRP777?
> 
> Any news about it ?
> 
> View attachment 15193877


Email reply from Creative Watch;



> Hi, we are awaiting details of the watch as Seiko don't know when it will be available in the UK. I guess 2 or three months. All I know is that its to the new ISO diver specification. As I know more information it will be sent live to the website page.


----------



## Engi

Snaggletooth said:


> Email reply from Creative Watch;


Thanks for the update


----------



## billiybop

I was just walking past the Seiko counter at my local mall and the saleslady that I've become friends with ran over to me a said that she just got in a new watch that I might be interested in.
New this month, June, and I bought it June 5. I have a thread going that my new Seiko looks like a modded skx013' I changed out the SS bracelet.


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15195545
> 
> To be honest, I bought it's just to get the dial


This grid dial is like the Victorinox alox scale or AP Grande Tapisserie dial.

Now your GS 600m diver has a little brother.


----------



## RotorRonin

billiybop said:


> I was just walking past the Seiko counter at my local mall and the saleslady that I've become friends with ran over to me a said that she just got in a new watch that I might be interested in.
> New this month, June, and I bought it June 5. I have a thread going that my new Seiko looks like a modded skx013' I changed out the SS bracelet.
> View attachment 15196103


What's language is the non-English day wheel?


----------



## Wristos

billiybop said:


> I was just walking past the Seiko counter at my local mall and the saleslady that I've become friends with ran over to me a said that she just got in a new watch that I might be interested in.
> New this month, June, and I bought it June 5. I have a thread going that my new Seiko looks like a modded skx013' I changed out the SS bracelet.
> View attachment 15196103


That blue dial looks awesome! congrats on this one.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maithree

I'm sure some folks are already looking forward to modding the SRPE55 with AR coated sapphire and a better bracelet from Uncle Seiko, which will become a good alternative to more expensive GADA watches. Digging it already.


----------



## yonsson

Nice video but those gloves need to go.


----------



## watchesinnature

Seiko has so many releases this year I have no idea where to start. Tempted to get some of them especially the new alpinist (without the inner rotating bezel) but am also tempted by the more traditional alpinist with the cyclops. Argh...too...many...choices...


----------



## waymond wamano

billiybop said:


> I was just walking past the Seiko counter at my local mall and the saleslady that I've become friends with ran over to me a said that she just got in a new watch that I might be interested in.
> New this month, June, and I bought it June 5. I have a thread going that my new Seiko looks like a modded skx013' I changed out the SS bracelet.
> View attachment 15196103


Beautiful!


----------



## mconlonx

watchesinnature said:


> Seiko has so many releases this year I have no idea where to start.


Same here. Originally I thought, "Just sell all my watches, get the Willard, no-bezel Alpinist, and one of the new, smaller Presage, call it a day -- diver, GADA/Sport, dress, done."

But... Then they priced the Willard way more than I'm willing to spend. There's something not quite right in each of the Alpinist colorways. The Presage is yet to release.

However, I do quite like the new Seiko 5 models. (The ones without the rotating bezel, not the new Bling model...) Wish it didn't herald the discontinuation of the classic SNK/SNKL/SNXS and the like series, but that's life...


----------



## yonsson

watchesinnature said:


> Seiko has so many releases this year I have no idea where to start. Tempted to get some of them especially the new alpinist (without the inner rotating bezel) but am also tempted by the more traditional alpinist with the cyclops. Argh...too...many...choices...


 I wonder how finally making 38-40mm watches will effect sales. I wonder if the 40mm SPB-models are a test to see if a 40mm GS diver's would sell. The SPB149 are all sold out here so I'm guessing all the 40mm SPB models will sell well.


----------



## gregoryb

pojo1806 said:


> I like these but would have preferred them a lot more with the crown at 3 rather than 4, maybe even lose the crown guards.


No crown guards would have been and instant buy for me


----------



## Dopamina

I have the skx 009 and I will keep it because I absolutely love the face of the watch; the dial, the bezel and the insert. But, I am not fun of the case and do not intend to get other watches with the same case. 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> I wonder if the 40mm SPB-models are a test to see if a 40mm GS diver's would sell.


But if they make a 40mm GS Diver, wouldn't it look odd in the display case alongside their 40-42mm bezel-less basic 3 hander? Or maybe not since they still make the 37mm variant.

Basically a true Grand Seiko 9S65 SLA017-ish 200m diver. That actually would peak my interest. But that means they got to develop an entirely new case.

I just have a feeling that Seiko no longer cares much about the entry level smaller GS models.


----------



## Galaga

"Hands-on - Seiko Prospex 'Captain Willard' Reissues SPB151 and SPB153" via @watchville https://api.watchville.co/v2/posts/51642/click


----------



## digivandig

Galaga said:


> "Hands-on - Seiko Prospex 'Captain Willard' Reissues SPB151 and SPB153" via @watchville https://api.watchville.co/v2/posts/51642/click


If I'd have bought an SLA033, I'd be pissed.


----------



## krayzie

digivandig said:


> If I'd have bought an SLA033, I'd be pissed.


I bought an SLA033 and I couldn't be more than happier cuz I know I would always have the closest model to the original and with a superior movement.


----------



## Locutusaborg

krayzie said:


> I bought an SLA033 and I couldn't be more than happier cuz I know I would always have the closest model to the original and with a superior movement.


Ditto. I have the nicest 6105 ever made. I'm good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick_PJA

Indeed, the face of the watch is beautiful. Very simple and clean. But what do you dislike on the case?.. I like the polishing and beveled edges I have to say.


----------



## 99watches

The SPB 151/153 sh*ts all over the SLA033 all day. OD green looks incredible and the 6R15 is perfectly in line with the tool watch spirit of the original. Paying $4K+ for some gimmicky zaratsu polishing and the overkill 8L35 movement is an absolute joke and a total money grab by seiko. This od green 6105 homage is a much better buy imo, I'm interested but will buy either secondhand or grey ideally at under $1K and preferably closer to the $8-900 range.


----------



## seisnofe

***sorry I posted monochrome hands-on again***


----------



## Galaga

Green one looks nicer to me


----------



## yonsson

digivandig said:


> If I'd have bought an SLA033, I'd be pissed.


The size difference will make it obvious these are two completely different models.


----------



## NicoD

99watches said:


> The SPB 151/153 sh*ts all over the SLA033 all day. OD green looks incredible and the 6R15 is perfectly in line with the tool watch spirit of the original. Paying $4K+ for some gimmicky zaratsu polishing and the overkill 8L35 movement is an absolute joke and a total money grab by seiko. This od green 6105 homage is a much better buy imo, I'm interested but will buy either secondhand or grey ideally at under $1K and preferably closer to the $8-900 range.


To each his own I guess.

I have a SLA033, and:
1/ I am not pissed at the SPB151/153. Not at all. I also have a SLA017, and have ordered a SPB149
2/ I am very happy with my watch (I have it on my wrist as a matter of fact)

My take is that the SLAs and SPBs are 2 different lines of watches, aimed at very different types of customers.

As yonsson was writing, these are 2 distinct watches.
Yes, they look a lot alike. But one is bigger, truer to the original in form and represents what Seiko can do at its best for a diver. While the other one is more in line with the spirit of the original 6105-8110.

There is a market for both. And that's fine to me.


----------



## krayzie

99watches said:


> The SPB 151/153 sh*ts all over the SLA033 all day.


Yea with that X logo lmao!


----------



## blaster99

I'm feelin some of these new Seiko 5's.


----------



## trameline

Love my SLA033, NO I'm not pissed either


----------



## clyde_frog

blaster99 said:


> I'm feelin some of these new Seiko 5's.
> 
> View attachment 15201579
> 
> View attachment 15201581
> 
> View attachment 15201583


Did they move the Galante staff back to Seiko 5?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## HusabergAngola79

trameline said:


> Love my SLA033, NO I'm not pissed either


Also the same feeling 









Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Engi

Galaga said:


> "Hands-on - Seiko Prospex 'Captain Willard' Reissues SPB151 and SPB153" via @watchville https://api.watchville.co/v2/posts/51642/click


Based on the review, the bezel insert is reported to be aluminum


----------



## krayzie

HusabergAngola79 said:


> Also the same feeling


Yep they are actually the ones that are really pissed off cuz they don't want to pay the price and can't have one, but somehow have to constantly keep up the assumption that we must be upset on the price we paid.

I don't understand who would actually pay good money to feel bad about themselves on purpose lmao!

If you like the SPB151 and SPB153 and it's affordable then good for you. Now it's your chance!


----------



## yonsson

Locutusaborg said:


> Ditto. I have the nicest 6105 ever made. I'm good


So you have the 6105-8000 then...


----------



## yonsson

Just wanted to share a final photo without the cyclops. I don't know if it's still considered a new model but I got my (lazy nicknamed) King Turtle a few days ago. I have never understood the concept of a "premium" Turtle so I bought it just to put the dial in my Seiko5, which looked nice. I must however admit I really like it, the brushed hands, the bezel insert and the beefy bezel makes a world of difference. The Cyclops has to go though. I liked the new bezel so much that I put installed the dial in the turtle case again. And that's coming from someone that's had the PADI Turtle in the watch case since it was released.


----------



## tsteph12

Looks better to me as well without cyclops. Enjoy.


----------



## yonsson

I’ve got a photo shoot booked next week with GS/SEIKO for the summer/autumn releases. I’ll photograph as much as I have time to but if you have any specific requests, let me know.


----------



## mconlonx

99watches said:


> The SPB 151/153 sh*ts all over the SLA033 all day. OD green looks incredible and the 6R15 is perfectly in line with the tool watch spirit of the original. Paying $4K+ for some gimmicky zaratsu polishing and the overkill 8L35 movement is an absolute joke and a total money grab by seiko. This od green 6105 homage is a much better buy imo, I'm interested but will buy either secondhand or grey ideally at under $1K and preferably closer to the $8-900 range.


"The Chinese homages sh*t all over the SPB151/153 all day and twice on Sundays. It's also available in bronze, which is awesome; matte black, sunray blue, and sunray green dials with logo or sterile... or even with one-off custom logo. The 4R36 movement is even more in line with the tool watch spirit of the original. Paying $1k+ for some gimicky marketing and overkill 6R15 movement is a total money grab by Seiko. I was interested right up until I saw the price, which is twice what I have, total, into three different versions of the homage watches."

See how that works?


----------



## yonsson

mconlonx said:


> "The Chinese homages sh*t all over the SPB151/153 all day and twice on Sundays. It's also available in bronze, which is awesome; matte black, sunray blue, and sunray green dials with logo or sterile... or even with one-off custom logo. The 4R36 movement is even more in line with the tool watch spirit of the original. Paying $1k+ for some gimicky marketing and overkill 6R15 movement is a total money grab by Seiko. I was interested right up until I saw the price, which is twice what I have, total, into three different versions of the homage watches."
> 
> See how that works?


There are Chinese Harley Davidson motorcycle homages as well. I, and most people I know, wouldn't be caught dead with a homage watch, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## konners

yonsson said:


> I've got a photo shoot booked next week with GS/SEIKO for the summer/autumn releases. I'll photograph as much as I have time to but if you have any specific requests, let me know.


I'd appreciate anything of the SPB151/3, SPB14X and if the fabled SPB185/7 happened to be there, then that too (though I imagine that probably would be on your list, given the complete lack of anything on it since the only picture leaked in April).

Thanks Yonsson.


----------



## konners

mconlonx said:


> 99watches said:
> 
> 
> 
> The SPB 151/153 sh*ts all over the SLA033 all day. OD green looks incredible and the 6R15 is perfectly in line with the tool watch spirit of the original. Paying $4K+ for some gimmicky zaratsu polishing and the overkill 8L35 movement is an absolute joke and a total money grab by seiko. This od green 6105 homage is a much better buy imo, I'm interested but will buy either secondhand or grey ideally at under $1K and preferably closer to the $8-900 range.
> 
> 
> 
> "The Chinese homages sh*t all over the SPB151/153 all day and twice on Sundays. It's also available in bronze, which is awesome; matte black, sunray blue, and sunray green dials with logo or sterile... or even with one-off custom logo. The 4R36 movement is even more in line with the tool watch spirit of the original. Paying $1k+ for some gimicky marketing and overkill 6R15 movement is a total money grab by Seiko. I was interested right up until I saw the price, which is twice what I have, total, into three different versions of the homage watches."
> 
> See how that works?
Click to expand...

To me they look like the cheap knock off they are.


----------



## Joll71

^^^ the sort of watch you'd buy on a beach


----------



## Tanker G1

konners said:


> To me they look like the cheap knock off they are.


Admitting otherwise would mean conceding the Chinese are outdoing Seiko at what Seiko used to be good at - value for money, which is exactly what they're doing. I'm not a specs hound and have dozens of Seikos but looking at it objectively, it's impressive what the Chinese are making for under $300, which includes the use of reliable Seiko movements.


----------



## konners

Tanker G1 said:


> konners said:
> 
> 
> 
> To me they look like the cheap knock off they are.
> 
> 
> 
> Admitting otherwise would mean conceding the Chinese are outdoing Seiko at what Seiko used to be good at - value for money, which is exactly what they're doing. I'm not a specs hound and have dozens of Seikos but looking at it objectively, it's hard to ignore what the Chinese are making using reliable Seiko movements for under $300.
Click to expand...

I think that if these were branded Seiko, we'd be here talking about copyright infringement. You can purchase Seiko "turtles" with ease off the internet (same place I've seen these homages we're discussing), dispatched brand new from China. They come with a Seiko movement (supposedly) and look just like the real thing. A lot cheaper than the real thing too, but they're not. Better value I suppose.. What is value for money, anyway? I end up with the conclusion that my 10 quid Casio is probably my best value for money watch, but that's not really the point.

I'm all up for producers buying Seiko's movements and equipping its watches with them, but in that case an original design is a must for me. It's funny you talk about "the Chinese", after all much of Seiko's watches and parts are produced there.


----------



## valuewatchguy

has anyone heard anything about a White dial Sumo? 

SPB179

or a silery/grey Sumo 

SPB175


????

Thanks.


----------



## Tanker G1

konners said:


> What is value for money, anyway?


Here's some pricing again: $1,000 (SPB147), $1,200 (SPB143 and 145), $1,350 (SPB149)

Notice how there's few discussing what a great watch this will be relative to the price but there are a number of people scratching their heads, myself included, at what you're getting for these prices. See bezel insert material discussion for a taste of that. VFM is the opposite of that. These are < $700 watches and I believe the street price will show that in due time, npi.

As an aside, I got my first 6R35 last week, SARX071. It runs +17 :roll:


----------



## Galaga

99watches said:


> The SPB 151/153 sh*ts all over the SLA033 all day. OD green looks incredible and the 6R15 is perfectly in line with the tool watch spirit of the original. Paying $4K+ for some gimmicky zaratsu polishing and the overkill 8L35 movement is an absolute joke and a total money grab by seiko. This od green 6105 homage is a much better buy imo, I'm interested but will buy either secondhand or grey ideally at under $1K and preferably closer to the $8-900 range.


I agree with this statement to a certain degree.


----------



## Galaga

Engi said:


> Based on the review, the bezel insert is reported to be aluminum


I'm not fazed by that in the slightest.


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> There are Chinese Harley Davidson motorcycle homages as well. I, and most people I know, wouldn't be caught dead with a homage watch, but whatever floats your boat.


I thought the authentic Harleys are already Made in China.



konners said:


> I think that if these were branded Seiko, we'd be here talking about copyright infringement. You can purchase Seiko "turtles" with ease off the internet (same place I've seen these homages we're discussing), dispatched brand new from China. They come with a Seiko movement (supposedly) and look just like the real thing. A lot cheaper than the real thing too, but they're not. Better value I suppose.. What is value for money, anyway? I end up with the conclusion that my 10 quid Casio is probably my best value for money watch, but that's not really the point.
> 
> I'm all up for producers buying Seiko's movements and equipping its watches with them, but in that case an original design is a must for me. It's funny you talk about "the Chinese", after all much of Seiko's watches and parts are produced there.


It's the watches and parts Seiko is producing in China that are most likely be the root cause of those questionable Seiko watches you can readily purchase online from China.

If the intellectual property is of enough importance, the product would almost always be made in the home country in order to protect said intellectual property.

Let's be honest here, after the war almost all Japanese products are really copies of Western concepts and ideas. But then the Japanese has this ability to improve upon the Western design and somehow make it (in their view) a better product (okay they were crap at first during the occupied years). This is why we don't really have ill-feelings about their stuff.

The Chinese on the other hand don't even bother making improved copies. They just go ahead churning out fakes which contributes to the general negativity towards Made in China.


----------



## larryccf

Tanker G1 said:


> .........
> 
> As an aside, I got my first 6R35 last week, SARX071. *It runs +17 *:roll:


for the hey of it, download a Gauss meter app from google play or whatever apple's version is, to see if your watch is magnetized. THere are a half dozen that are free apps. Or if you have a compass, whether in your phone or a physical one, put it near the watch and see if the needle is affected.

My 6r35 was magnetized, and i ended up ordering a "blue box" demagnetizing thing from ebay, and now it's showing -2.5 spd, measured over a 7 day period

There are a number of items in the house that emit strong magnetic fields - mine ended up being the microwave oven, not the microwaves, but the power transformer - mine, the stop function doesn't work when we use the speed convection selection, so to send the microwave back to normal, i have to reach up and un-plug it - the recepticle is right above the control panel, where the transformer resides. Most microwaves are 1500 watts (or more) so it's a pretty strong magnetic field.

What's got me scratching my head, none of my tudors, whether old or new (blue Pelagos) are affected, but the Sumo sure is, which makes me suspect seiko is using alloys that are highly susceptible to magnetic fields.

Just a suggestion


----------



## joseph80

jmanlay said:


> So much for 41mm or 40 or whatever the number that was thrown out there


Anyone know why the bezel has more blue than white?


----------



## manofrolex

joseph80 said:


> Anyone know why the bezel has more blue than white?


I think it is because the entire numbers can be lumed


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

talking about china right now is just going to turn this thread down a dark path


----------



## h_zee13

Wow this looks fantastic. Seiko SBDC114









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 99watches

mconlonx said:


> 99watches said:
> 
> 
> 
> The SPB 151/153 sh*ts all over the SLA033 all day. OD green looks incredible and the 6R15 is perfectly in line with the tool watch spirit of the original. Paying $4K+ for some gimmicky zaratsu polishing and the overkill 8L35 movement is an absolute joke and a total money grab by seiko. This od green 6105 homage is a much better buy imo, I'm interested but will buy either secondhand or grey ideally at under $1K and preferably closer to the $8-900 range.
> 
> 
> 
> "The Chinese homages sh*t all over the SPB151/153 all day and twice on Sundays. It's also available in bronze, which is awesome; matte black, sunray blue, and sunray green dials with logo or sterile... or even with one-off custom logo. The 4R36 movement is even more in line with the tool watch spirit of the original. Paying $1k+ for some gimicky marketing and overkill 6R15 movement is a total money grab by Seiko. I was interested right up until I saw the price, which is twice what I have, total, into three different versions of the homage watches."
> 
> See how that works?
Click to expand...

Uh no it doesn't work like that - your comparison and by extension your logic is simply retarded, as Chinese homage watches aren't in the same ballpark as Seiko. Take a seat junior, Iapparently I'm not the only one calling you out on your foolishness lol.


----------



## 99watches

Tanker G1 said:


> konners said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is value for money, anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> As an aside, I got my first 6R35 last week, SARX071. It runs +17
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that, my mini turtle running on a lowly 4R36 is -1.5 spd on wrist and +1.5 overnight on my nightstand (dial up). so essentially quartz like accuracy at 0 spd over 24 hrs. I don't say this to rub it in, just pointing out that seiko accuracy across different movements can be all over the place and price isn't the ultimate dictating factor (although it should be the more upstream you go).


----------



## yonsson

larryccf said:


> for the hey of it, download a Gauss meter app from google play or whatever apple's version is, to see if your watch is magnetized. THere are a half dozen that are free apps.


Mumbo jumbo. The 4R and 6R are hit and miss movements.


----------



## yonsson

h_zee13 said:


> Wow this looks fantastic. Seiko SBDC114


Too bad they forgot to use gold accents on the dial.


----------



## todoroki

Its part of another bunch of Ginza ltd editions. The gold supposed to reflect the night time lights of Ginza. There was also a Ginza ltd GS release with a similar colour scheme which might have got pushed back due to corona.


----------



## Roningrad

Wow. Would be interesting to see the GS Ginza edition timepieces.


----------



## BRAUN XXIII

The SBDC114 preorder price is well over USD2k. What do you think?


----------



## Tanker G1

BRAUN XXIII said:


> The SBDC114 preorder price is well over USD2k. What do you think?


99,000 yen ($925 USD)


----------



## Galaga

yonsson said:


> Mumbo jumbo. The 4R and 6R are hit and miss movements.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## countingseconds

Tanker G1 said:


> 99,000 yen ($925 USD)
> 
> View attachment 15203983


Sumo got more expensive and the good news is that its size stayed the same. I like it.


----------



## Biggles3

BRAUN XXIII said:


> The SBDC114 preorder price is well over USD2k. What do you think?


I may be getting 1-2, if can then won't be that much, keep your eye out here.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=609045873043725&id=159667674648216

Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35

joseph80 said:


> Anyone know why the bezel has more blue than white?


Maybe because of aesthetics.


----------



## todoroki

Roningrad said:


> Wow. Would be interesting to see the GS Ginza edition timepieces.


----------



## clyde_frog

joseph80 said:


> Anyone know why the bezel has more blue than white?


Because having the 16 and 8 numbers being half one colour and half another would look bad.


----------



## BRAUN XXIII

USD925 is the price for walk-in customers. I can't find any other source except one online seller listing it at about USD2,163. Ridiculous pricing.


----------



## yonsson

BRAUN XXIII said:


> USD925 is the price for walk-in customers. I can't find any other source except one online seller listing it at about USD2,163. Ridiculous pricing.


Are you missing that it's a Ginza Edition sold in one store?
That's why.


----------



## Cobia

todoroki said:


> Its part of another bunch of Ginza ltd editions. The gold supposed to reflect the night time lights of Ginza. There was also a Ginza ltd GS release with a similar colour scheme which might have got pushed back due to corona.
> 
> View attachment 15203917


They smartly left the sumo crown silver, not gold.
That was a good move as its very easy to overcook the two tone look.
I think it will look pretty smart in person.


----------



## vsh

BRAUN XXIII said:


> USD925 is the price for walk-in customers. I can't find any other source except one online seller listing it at about USD2,163. Ridiculous pricing.


The entire point of boutique editions is that they're sold in store, any you see online is a third party and are free to ask whatever they like.


----------



## georgefl74

Tanker G1 said:


> Here's some pricing again: $1,000 (SPB147), $1,200 (SPB143 and 145), $1,350 (SPB149)
> 
> Notice how there's few discussing what a great watch this will be relative to the price but there are a number of people scratching their heads, myself included, at what you're getting for these prices. See bezel insert material discussion for a taste of that. VFM is the opposite of that. These are < $700 watches and I believe the street price will show that in due time, npi.
> 
> As an aside, I got my first 6R35 last week, SARX071. It runs +17 :roll:


Typically you get 10% off a new Seiko in Japan from day one and 20-30% off later on. All with factory guarantee. People are getting all furious about nothing really. These are not Rolex subs.


----------



## todoroki

yonsson said:


> Are you missing that it's a Ginza Edition sold in one store?
> That's why.


They will be sold at a handful of Ginza stores, Wako of course, but also Dream Square, Mitsukoshi etc. 700 pieces I believe so there should be plenty to go round...


----------



## digivandig

Tanker G1 said:


> Admitting otherwise would mean conceding the Chinese are outdoing Seiko at what Seiko used to be good at - value for money, which is exactly what they're doing. I'm not a specs hound and have dozens of Seikos but looking at it objectively, it's impressive what the Chinese are making for under $300, which includes the use of reliable Seiko movements.


It is not impressive because those Chinese companies you are referring to don't do what Seiko does, they don't create anything, they just copy. I'll be impressed when a Chinese company makes an ORIGINAL design watch so popular here on WUS that other Chinese companies flood the market with "homages."


----------



## MrDisco99

digivandig said:


> I'll be impressed when a Chinese company makes an ORIGINAL design watch so popular here on WUS that other Chinese companies flood the market with "homages."


You mean like this?


----------



## mi6_

mconlonx said:


> "The Chinese homages sh*t all over the SPB151/153 all day and twice on Sundays. It's also available in bronze, which is awesome; matte black, sunray blue, and sunray green dials with logo or sterile... or even with one-off custom logo. The 4R36 movement is even more in line with the tool watch spirit of the original. Paying $1k+ for some gimicky marketing and overkill 6R15 movement is a total money grab by Seiko. I was interested right up until I saw the price, which is twice what I have, total, into three different versions of the homage watches."
> 
> See how that works?


OK I'm the first one to admit that I feel like Seiko's ever increasing prices are giving their fans less and less value. But I'm not going to support some company marketing "knock-off" watches. I think calling these "homages" is a stretch as they're clearly going the "knock-off" route by offering them with sterile dials. But that's just my opinion of course....

Me personally, I'm willing to spend the money on the real-deal Seiko watch from the company who actually designed and engineered the watch versus some company profiting from making a "knock-off" watch. It's one thing to draw inspiration or design elements from another watch, but it's entirely another thing to blatantly copy a design of another manufacturer and sell that for a profit.


----------



## digivandig

MrDisco99 said:


> You mean like this?


The exception to my statement, an homage to a 57 year old military watch. To its credit, at least that feels like it started out more as a true homage than a money grab.


----------



## larryccf

Got some news for you guys about the chinese copying - yeah, they do and do it a lot, and awfully flagrantly illegally. But i don't mean to be defending the chinese here but guess what - EVERYBODY COPIES.

i'M in or was in a different industry importing gernan & swiss high end items - guess who taught the chinese and everyone else to copy.......... THE SWISS! You'd be shocked at the list of designs i've seen that were introduced by a german company, and swiftly copied by a swiss company.

This antidote might give you some perspective. I was sitting in a swiss factory's waiting room waiting for my sales rep, and i started reading a coffee table book on the history of switzerland that was sitting there. The book was detailing the history of switzerland, that back in 400 to 200 BC period, when it wasn't a country, there were the lowland tribes, which were crop farmers primarily, the midland tribes which were cattle oriented as their lands were not that suited for crops, and then the highland tribes, the poorest tribes as their terrain was too difficult to farm or raise cattle efficiently.

Well, every year the Huns and the Visigoths would come down in the spring from what today is germany, and raid the tribes on their way thru to the mediterranean where they would also rape, pillage, raid etc. One year the highland tribes decided that while the Huns / Visigoths were down south raiding the Mediterranean, they'd go up north into germany and raid them, as all their males were down south. They discovered they liked it and were good at it, ie raiding, pillaging etc.

Then the highland tribes started bartering with the midland and lowland tribes to protect them from the raiders each year in exchange for cattle & grain. Now here's where it gets real interesting - remember this is a swiss history book written by a swiss citizen. *It said the highland tribes, being without scruples, prejudices or morals, found they were well suited to the role of mercenaries*.

Then in approx 200 BC, they were hired, as mercenaries, by the Romans when Hannibal was invading. During the campaign, one night a spy from Hannibal's side visited the swiss mercenaries camp, and offered them more money to change sides. They did and Hannibal's campaign was successful.

After that, they didn't get much work as mercenaries for a long while until Napoleon hired them as mercenaries in one of his campaigns. But only on the condition that the swiss mercenaries' families move to France and live there (as hostages) during the war, to ensure they wouldn't change sides overnite.

The main point here is, yeah, the chinese copy and copy ruthlessly - *but they aren't the first*


----------



## Xhantos

larryccf said:


> The main point here is, yeah, the chinese copy and copy ruthlessly - *but they aren't the first*


So they didn't invent copying and copied the first copiers???


----------



## Dopamina

Everybody copies. The Swiss watches companies flagrantly copy from other Swiss companies, currently!

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## digivandig

larryccf said:


> The main point here is, yeah, the chinese copy and copy ruthlessly - *but they aren't the first*


No, the main point _*within this thread*_ is that just because I think the SPB151 is a better watch/value than the SLA033, it is ludicrous to say that I should then think that Chinese 6105 knock-offs are better watches/values than the SPB151.


----------



## h_zee13

Cobia said:


> They smartly left the sumo crown silver, not gold.
> That was a good move as its very easy to overcook the two tone look.
> I think it will look pretty smart in person.


I agree with you, but I would have liked the hour markers to be rose gold like the other models. Kinda makes the dial a bit out of place compared to the rest of the watch

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## larryccf

digivandig said:


> No, the main point _*within this thread*_ is that just because I think the SPB151 is a better watch/value than the SLA033, it is ludicrous to say that I should then think that Chinese 6105 knock-offs are better watches/values than the SPB151.


Really? not sure how you convolute my point to the critics crying about chinese copying with your point


----------



## MrDisco99

I personally don't see much difference between Chinese companies homaging vintage Seiko and Seiko homaging themselves. Both are lazy and lack originality, and both are just trying to cash in on the craze behind 50 year old tool watches suddenly selling for thousands on eBay.

Seiko does still make some cool, interesting, and original products, but I just don't cosider these "new" Prospex homages part of that.

The new smooth bezel 5KX is not really my style, but at least it's something new and interesting. Same goes for the new Astrons. And I actually like some of the recent JDM stuff.

I do wish their pricing relative to specs was more like what it used to be, but that's a whole other issue.


----------



## h_zee13

h_zee13 said:


> I agree with you, but I would have liked the hour markers to be rose gold like the other models. Kinda makes the dial a bit out of place compared to the rest of the watch
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Here's a quick dirty photoshop of what it could have looked like


----------



## Xhantos

MrDisco99 said:


> I personally don't see much difference between Chinese companies homaging vintage Seiko and Seiko homaging themselves. Both are lazy and lack originality, and both are just trying to cash in on the craze behind 50 year old tool watches suddenly selling for thousands on eBay...


I see your point but IMHO there is a very important difference, Seiko has the right to homage Seiko. In a sense, Seiko (or any other respectable watch company) is creating replicas of their own watches and marketing them, but those replicas are called 'genuine'. What if Seiko never discontinued some lines, instead updated the iconic models every 7-8 years releasing a new 'generation'? Would that look like homaging or considered as not 'original product'? Is 3rd gen Sumo not original and just a homage to 2nd gen Sumo? My point is, there is a fine line here, homaging is like stealing, and one cannot steal what is already his.


----------



## MrDisco99

Xhantos said:


> I see your point but IMHO there is a very important difference, Seiko has the right to homage Seiko. In a sense, Seiko (or any other respectable watch company) is creating replicas of their own watches and marketing them, but those replicas are called 'genuine'. What if Seiko never discontinued some lines, instead updated the iconic models every 7-8 years releasing a new 'generation'? Would that look like homaging or considered as not 'original product'? Is 3rd gen Sumo not original and just a homage to 2nd gen Sumo? My point is, there is a fine line here, homaging is like stealing, and one cannot steal what is already his.


Meh... "stealing"... I feel like a decades old design long abandoned by its originators is fair game.

Those old watches (6105/6159/7549) were made by Suwa which is now Epson... not the same company making these revivals. They're just as much an homage as the Chinese ones.


----------



## digivandig

larryccf said:


> Really? not sure how you convolute my point to the critics crying about chinese copying with your point


Because your main point is way off tangent from the original comment about Chinese copies within this thread. I made a comment that, given the review of the SPB151 that if I had bought an SLA033 (which I contemplated) before I knew the SPB151 was coming out, I'd be pissed. In response, someone commented that I should feel the same was about the Chinese knock offs as compared to the SPB151, or words to that effect. My responses addressed why I disagree with that reasoning. When I respond to comments, I try to stay on point. I didn't think anybody was arguing that the Chinese were or weren't the first to copy watch designs, which is the main point that you made.


----------



## larryccf

The posts i read were arguing about the chinese copying, some defending, some arguing against. My point was simply copying has been going on since the dawn of time - not a rebuttal to your point in any way


----------



## yonsson

MrDisco99 said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> View attachment 15204879


I used to own one of those. The problem however is eminent. The model has been compied HEAVILY and there are more fakes than real ones. Do some research, that's a VERY bad example of pointing out that the Chinese are making good watches.

The design is also crazy old, which doesn't help your point either.


----------



## yonsson

larryccf said:


> The posts i read were arguing about the chinese copying, some defending, some arguing against. My point was simply copying has been going on since the dawn of time - not a rebuttal to your point in any way


You obviously know nothing about the history of SEIKO and Japanese tradition.


----------



## larryccf

yonsson said:


> You obviously know nothing about the history of SEIKO and Japanese tradition.


okay, i'll bite - what in the world could a post describing everyone's general tendency to copy, have to do with Seiko's or Japanese tradition??? BUt even with my rudimentary knowledge of Seiko's history, i don't think he invented clock or watch movements as he didn't start until late 19th century, and europe had been building them for centuries before.......so it's a safe assumption he studied european watches before designing his own


----------



## babbsky

Engi said:


> Based on the review, the bezel insert is reported to be aluminum


Did it mention lug size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky

99watches said:


> The SPB 151/153 sh*ts all over the SLA033 all day. OD green looks incredible and the 6R15 is perfectly in line with the tool watch spirit of the original. Paying $4K+ for some gimmicky zaratsu polishing and the overkill 8L35 movement is an absolute joke and a total money grab by seiko. This od green 6105 homage is a much better buy imo, I'm interested but will buy either secondhand or grey ideally at under $1K and preferably closer to the $8-900 range.


What does OD mean? Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1

babbsky said:


> What does OD mean? Thanks.


Olive Drab


----------



## longstride

digivandig said:


> If I'd have bought an SLA033, I'd be pissed.


I'm partial to the original....


----------



## RIB333

larryccf said:


> okay, i'll bite - what in the world could a post describing everyone's general tendency to copy, have to do with Seiko's or Japanese tradition??? BUt even with my rudimentary knowledge of Seiko's history, i don't think he invented clock or watch movements as he didn't start until late 19th century, and europe had been building them for centuries before.......so it's a safe assumption he studied european watches before designing his own


Japanese had a clock industry that built very complex timekeeping devices based on their lunar method of telling time before they adopted the western system and started to import timekeeping clocks, then watches. Then they began to develop their own clock and watchmaking industry.

Sort of like the fact that the Japanese did not invent the automobile or the motorcycle, but they sure make some good ones.


----------



## digivandig

babbsky said:


> Did it mention lug size?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


20mm. One of the reasons why I like it better.


----------



## larryccf

RIB333 said:


> Japanese had a clock industry that built very complex timekeeping devices based on their lunar method of telling time before they adopted the western system and started to import timekeeping clocks, then watches. Then they began to develop their own clock and watchmaking industry.
> 
> Sort of like the fact that the Japanese did not invent the automobile or the motorcycle, but they sure make some good ones.


and that's my point - seiko copied western movements - everyone that copies has the advantage of seeing the weakpoints in the orig design and look to improve. As far as the japanese, i worked as a mechanic at a datsun, then became nissan dealership in the early 70s. They originally only copied and made them as cheap as possible. Today we see the Lexus, Inifinity etc


----------



## yonsson

larryccf said:


> okay, i'll bite - what in the world could a post describing everyone's general tendency to copy, have to do with Seiko's or Japanese tradition??? BUt even with my rudimentary knowledge of Seiko's history, i don't think he invented clock or watch movements as he didn't start until late 19th century, and europe had been building them for centuries before.......so it's a safe assumption he studied european watches before designing his own


SEIKO is a family business where same people usually work for a very very long time. This in combination with the master and apprentice tradition in Japan means that it's sometimes the same people developing the in house "homage" model that previously developed the original model. If not, then it's often the (previously) apprentice, like the SBGJ003 where Mr Kosugi redesigned a Mr Tanaka design. With those type of relationships, making an in-house homage it's not just throwing together a copy of an old model, it's paying respect to the elders, often your personal "master" and someone you have worked closely with and learned from. SEIKO doesn't work like the Swiss do in this regard, with external designers and engineers. The only exception I can think of is the LX line.

To compare these inhouse homages to Chinese copies is plain disrespectful and an extremely shallow way of looking at the industry and Japanese tradition. I understand that not all buyers will respect and be fascinating with the history and the way SEIKO in particular works, but that's how I see it and that's why I love SEIKO.


----------



## larryccf

yonsson said:


> .....
> 
> *To compare these inhouse homages to Chinese copies is plain disrespectful and an extremely shallow way of looking at the industr*y and Japanese tradition. I understand that not all buyers will respect and be fascinating with the history and the way SEIKO in particular works, but that's how I see it and that's why I love SEIKO.


Seriously, are you smoking home rolls???? i haven't compared any thing to any thing !!!!! - you guys keep reading things into my post that aren't there, and then expound on it and attack it like John Wayne at the Alamo.

I'll restate my post in abbreviated fashion, and i'll state it reaaaalllly slowly so try to read it real sloooowwwwlllly, - *EVERYBODY COPIES - IT'S A FACT OF LIFE*. I don't care who, Japanese, Swiss, Germans, you name it - they all do.

Jeez, you guys might want to think about laying off the medications for a bit


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

yonsson said:


> If not, then it's often the (previously) apprentice, like the SBGJ003 where Mr Kosugi redesigned a Mr Tanaka design.


I can only say that Tanaka's greatest period of creativity was when he teamed with Mr. Fuji. Together they captured the WWWF tag team titles on THREE occasions.


----------



## Ian_61

Nothing wrong with a good homage in my book, Chinese, Japanese or otherwise!


----------



## todoroki

Is this the new or upcoming Seiko watches thread anymore? Riki Watanabe designed SARW055/ SARW057


----------



## Engi

babbsky said:


> Did it mention lug size?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It should be 20mm


----------



## johnMcKlane

todoroki said:


> Is this the new or upcoming Seiko watches thread anymore?


Not sure yet !


----------



## shelfcompact

longstride said:


> I'm partial to the original....
> 
> View attachment 15206335


Still the best.


----------



## mconlonx

99watches said:


> Uh no it doesn't work like that - your comparison and by extension your logic is simply retarded, as Chinese homage watches aren't in the same ballpark as Seiko. Take a seat junior, Iapparently I'm not the only one calling you out on your foolishness lol.


You're missing the point -- I'm not advocating the homages here in a Seiko thread; I'm demonstrating how you sound when you post what you did. Foolishness? OK, kiddo, your call, not mine...


----------



## tsteph12

Patiently waiting for Seiko to someday rerelease the orange Sumo...


----------



## Snaggletooth

mconlonx said:


> You're missing the point -- I'm not advocating the homages here in a Seiko thread; I'm demonstrating how you sound when you post what you did. Foolishness? OK, kiddo, your call, not mine...


I got it.


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> The only exception I can think of is the LX line.


I think Okuyama worked with Seiko on the Issey Miyake line (he somewhat mentioned this on Jay Leno's Garage) before the Prospex LX. Also Riki Watanabe as mentioned before (I'm actually more interested in the clock designs). There were also the awesome Giugiaro design from the 80's, and Gerald Genta from the 70's. There must be others as well. I think that's how companies fine tune their overall design language thru collaborations and consultations.

When Seiko first hired Tanaka out of design school in the 50's, it was during a time when industrial design started to matter with consumer products in West Germany (i.e. Dieter Rams with Braun as Bauhaus design was banned prior).

Goto 5:27 (Okuyama seems so much more chill after he left Pininfarina)


----------



## Degr8n8

MrDisco99 said:


> I personally don't see much difference between Chinese companies homaging vintage Seiko and Seiko homaging themselves. Both are lazy and lack originality, and both are just trying to cash in on the craze behind 50 year old tool watches suddenly selling for thousands on eBay.
> 
> Seiko does still make some cool, interesting, and original products, but I just don't cosider these "new" Prospex homages part of that.
> 
> The new smooth bezel 5KX is not really my style, but at least it's something new and interesting. Same goes for the new Astrons. And I actually like some of the recent JDM stuff.
> 
> I do wish their pricing relative to specs was more like what it used to be, but that's a whole other issue.


----------



## clyde_frog

A bit like people making new copies of old posts moaning about an X on everything.


----------



## manofrolex

larryccf said:


> Seriously, are you smoking home rolls???? i haven't compared any thing to any thing !!!!! - you guys keep reading things into my post that aren't there, and then expound on it and attack it like John Wayne at the Alamo.
> 
> I'll restate my post in abbreviated fashion, and i'll state it reaaaalllly slowly so try to read it real sloooowwwwlllly, - *EVERYBODY COPIES - IT'S A FACT OF LIFE*. I don't care who, Japanese, Swiss, Germans, you name it - they all do.
> 
> Jeez, you guys might want to think about laying off the medications for a bit


Whether or not I agree I thought this was pretty funny. Everyone needs to take a giant chill pill


----------



## krayzie

Degr8n8 said:


> View attachment 15208899


That looks like the garbage Ricoh we have at the office.


----------



## tinpusher

This thread is a bunch of Seiko haters which is really weird considering the title of thread...


----------



## babbsky

Tanker G1 said:


> Olive Drab


Thanks Tanker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky

digivandig said:


> 20mm. One of the reasons why I like it better.


Thanks Digivandig. Now I like it more. Great size.... in all aspects.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky

Engi said:


> It should be 20mm


Thank you Engi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Grand Seiko Heritage Collection Japan Seasons US Special Edition 2020 Sōkō SBGA427 and SBGA429 Spring Drive:






https://www.grand-seiko.com/us-en/special/japanseasons2020/

39 mm x 12.3 mm.

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/grand-seiko-soko-sbga427-sbga429-watches-seasons-collection/

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/grand-seiko-soko-us-special-editions-introducing

Arita Porcelain PRESAGE with blue 12 instead of red, and different-style silver minute track rather than blue, still a LE: https://wornandwound.com/seikos-lat...dialed-watch-that-recalls-gazing-at-the-moon/


----------



## watchesinnature

Love the design of the new seasons collection with the exception of the colors of the hands. It seems a little off...


----------



## timetellinnoob

tinpusher said:


> This thread is a bunch of Seiko haters which is really weird considering the title of thread...


i'll be a little fair and say they are just 'discussing the new watches', but yea, it does surprise me a little that there seems to be fewer favorable reactions on this thread than negative. but then again, there are people who have thought Seiko has 'lost the way' for years, and they were already here when i first got here 10 years ago. there are still people who think the X is like a sign of end times, apparently not realizing that Seiko dumped millions into that campaign, and aren't going to stop it because "some" don't like it.


----------



## BRAUN XXIII

I always believe people who frequent in this thread are actually seiko lovers but just that sometimes can't agree with what seiko has been doing and try to voice out their complaints in here. I don't see how someone who hates seiko would waste much time to reading seiko posts and try to raise an argument for fun. As opinions differ, the super hardcore lovers would come to seiko's defense and brand others as seiko haters. It's just like, I like seiko for its watches, don't really care about its history or the X logo so I come here to learn and ask. But as a newly joined member (I was a guest for quite some time), I can see how some people here really are at super hardcore level, trying to fend off any topic or idea that makes seiko look stupid. I really appreciate the high level of energy in this forum.

In one of the Hong Kong seiko specific forums, things are totally the opposite, even though Hong Kong is a paradise for seiko/GS watches.


----------



## Ace Krampus

BRAUN XXIII said:


> I always believe people who frequent in this thread are actually seiko lovers but just that sometimes can't agree with what seiko has been doing and try to voice out their complaints in here. I don't see how someone who hates seiko would waste much time to reading seiko posts and try to raise an argument for fun. As opinions differ, the super hardcore lovers would come to seiko's defense and brand others as seiko haters. It's just like, I like seiko for its watches, don't really care about its history or the X logo so I come here to learn and ask. But as a newly joined member (I was a guest for quite some time), I can see how some people here really are at super hardcore level, trying to fend off any topic or idea that makes seiko look stupid. I really appreciate the high level of energy in this forum.
> 
> In one of the Hong Kong seiko specific forums, things are totally the opposite, even though Hong Kong is a paradise for seiko/GS watches.


People _love_ to rile other people up. Plenty of Poster Provocateurs who love to sow seeds of chaos, I'm sure.


----------



## Ace Krampus

Doubled up


----------



## huwp

tinpusher said:


> This thread is a bunch of Seiko haters which is really weird considering the title of thread...


A toxic quirk of human psychology; in writing, people have a stronger compulsion to share share strong negative reactions than any other kind, and it poisons the entire internet.

Hence when you read through a discussion, the consensus opinion may appear to be a strong negative reaction to something - e.g. the Prospex X - but what it actually is is the handful of people who really loathe it are the ones who have the compulsion to share that and so dominate the discourse. The people who are indifferent, who don't really like it but not enough to bother them, or who actually like it aren't so driven to speak up.

It was bad enough in the "letters to the editor" days when people actually had to find paper, pen, envelope, pay for a stamp and go to a post box to vent their bile but now that writing negative reactions online is minimal effort and cost free, it is rife.


----------



## jinfaep

SARW052
Love the Cartier vibes on the cabochon crown









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

99watches said:


> The SPB 151/153 sh*ts all over the SLA033 all day. OD green looks incredible and the 6R15 is perfectly in line with the tool watch spirit of the original. Paying $4K+ for some gimmicky zaratsu polishing and the overkill 8L35 movement is an absolute joke and a total money grab by seiko. This od green 6105 homage is a much better buy imo, I'm interested but will buy either secondhand or grey ideally at under $1K and preferably closer to the $8-900 range.


It uses the 6R35, not the 6R15.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

rcorreale said:


> It uses the 6L35, not the 6R15.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


6R35. Basically a 6R15.


----------



## Cobia

tinpusher said:


> This thread is a bunch of Seiko haters which is really weird considering the title of thread...


I dont believe they hate Seiko, quite the opposite, thats why they are here.
Some are just compulsive whingers and feel entitled to get what they want all the time.
They think every seiko should be designed for them.
Same people all the time really, they need the whambulance asap.


----------



## yonsson

jinfaep said:


> SARW052
> Love the Cartier vibes on the cabochon crown


A little Credor influence that crossed over.


----------



## Emceemon

huwp said:


> A toxic quirk of human psychology; in writing, people have a stronger compulsion to share share strong negative reactions than any other kind, and it poisons the entire internet.
> 
> Hence when you read through a discussion, the consensus opinion may appear to be a strong negative reaction to something - e.g. the Prospex X - but what it actually is is the handful of people who really loathe it are the ones who have the compulsion to share that and so dominate the discourse. The people who are indifferent, who don't really like it but not enough to bother them, or who actually like it aren't so driven to speak up.
> 
> It was bad enough in the "letters to the editor" days when people actually had to find paper, pen, envelope, pay for a stamp and go to a post box to vent their bile but now that writing negative reactions online is minimal effort and cost free, it is rife.




Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## consonance2

Degr8n8 said:


> View attachment 15208899


Could be a XeroX?

Inviato dal mio SM-N960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## TheJubs

yonsson said:


> I've got a photo shoot booked next week with GS/SEIKO for the summer/autumn releases. I'll photograph as much as I have time to but if you have any specific requests, let me know.


If available, the new Alpinist without compass bezel, the redesigned mm200, and the 40mm GS spring drive gmt. Thanks!


----------



## freshweasley76

TheJubs said:


> If available, the new Alpinist without compass bezel, the redesigned mm200, and the 40mm GS spring drive gmt. Thanks!


I'd love that too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh

The new Arnie and GS GMT would be cool to see more photos of


----------



## rickyriz

huangcjz said:


> Grand Seiko Heritage Collection Japan Seasons US Special Edition 2020 Sōkō SBGA427 and SBGA429 Spring Drive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.grand-seiko.com/us-en/special/japanseasons2020/
> 
> 39 mm x 12.3 mm.
> 
> https://www.ablogtowatch.com/grand-seiko-soko-sbga427-sbga429-watches-seasons-collection/
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/grand-seiko-soko-us-special-editions-introducing
> 
> Arita Porcelain PRESAGE with blue 12 instead of red, and different-style silver minute track rather than blue, still a LE: https://wornandwound.com/seikos-lat...dialed-watch-that-recalls-gazing-at-the-moon/


Love the dark grey dial with light green hand.

Love Arashiyama Bamboo Forest in Kyoto.

Japanese people use a single word, "komorebi", to describe light seeping through the trees...so fascinating!


----------



## journeyforce

rickyriz said:


> Love the dark grey dial with light green hand.
> 
> Love Arashiyama Bamboo Forest in Kyoto.
> 
> Japanese people use a single word, "komorebi", to describe light seeping through the trees...so fascinating!


Sorry but as I mentioned in the GS forum, that watch is ugly. This is what Grand Seiko is doing instead of creating bracelets with micro-adjustments and 40mm divers

I wonder if the person that greenlighted the 1990's VW Harlequin was in charge of greenlighting these watches? Even the presenter Joe Kirk did not exactly sound enthusiastic over them. $5000 for this. I can get a new spring drive GS for $3800 and it looks much better.


----------



## lexminute

rickyriz said:


> Love the dark grey dial with light green hand.
> 
> Love Arashiyama Bamboo Forest in Kyoto.
> 
> Japanese people use a single word, "komorebi", to describe light seeping through the trees...so fascinating!


I'm missing the sunny yet cool weather there. The park feels so peaceful even with swaths of people walking everywhere..


----------



## georgefl74

journeyforce said:


> Sorry but as I mentioned in the GS forum, that watch is ugly. This is what Grand Seiko is doing instead of creating bracelets with micro-adjustments and 40mm divers
> 
> I wonder if the person that greenlighted the 1990's VW Harlequin was in charge of greenlighting these watches? Even the presenter Joe Kirk did not exactly sound enthusiastic over them. $5000 for this. I can get a new spring drive GS for $3800 and it looks much better.


Its time for that optometrist appointment.

Here's the first test

How many vertical lines in this frame?


----------



## BRAUN XXIII

Just painting those hands green and market it with a picture of a bamboo forest, and seiko wants us to link the 2 together? I can't relate the 2 things together at all. The green tone is weird and it makes them look like toy watches. The green stitching on the straps is just off. These hands have to go.

Soon GS will paint these hands red and market it with a volcano.


----------



## Engi

Some pics in real life


----------



## Galaga

Engi said:


> Some pics in real life
> 
> View attachment 15215139
> 
> 
> View attachment 15215141


Looks magnificent


----------



## journeyforce

Tickstart said:


> I don't know much about the Ostron line of SEIKOs but to me they just seems like a failed and dated technology caught in between a regular watch and a smartwatch. It's got GPS to sync with a time signal or something, much like the Casio radiowave thingy. So? I feel bad for SEIKO.. I mean who will ever buy one of those, they don't even look good.. Run of the mill boring quartz chronograph. I don't even want to rant anymore I just wanna help them. For being a company supposedly interested in turning a profit they sure make some dumb decisions.


There are a lot of folks that would by an Astron.

I like the Astron line up. Not that ugly collaboration Mastermind though

GPS technology for syncing watches is growing and I can only see more watches having it in the future.

It is true that there are radio sync watches but that only helps the folks that are in range of a transmitter. Those folks that are not (like in Australia) are screwed. The radio sync watch is just a regular watch with a useless function to them. even in places were there is a transmitter, reception can be spotty (most of mine need to sit a special way to get the signal)

A GPS watch gets the signal anywhere you can see the sky.

While I see the technology getting smaller (as it has in each generation) so the watch is more wearable (the current models like the SSH019 are very wearable and about the size of a Seiko turtle). I don't see the tech in the current or past models of Astron to be obsolete and not functional. it might be larger but it will still work as intended unless governments decide to change protocols in satellites which would render the watch not able to use them. But even then, you can still set it like a regular watch.

Barring the world ending or something damaging the watch, I can easily see somebody that buys an Astron today, wearing it and using it for the next 20 years.

The Astron is a good watch for somebody that only wants to wear a watch and not worry about setting it, changing the date, replacing a battery etc. If you buy a Astron SSH019 and never venture out of the same timezone you are currently living in then you never have to touch the watch.

It would make a good everyday watch for somebody who only wants one watch.

The trick with the Astron is not to pay anywhere near the MSRP of them. Buying one that is brand new for $500 to $1000 is a good price

I just got one brand new for $500 shipped from a US Seiko AD. It comes with the Seiko 3 year warranty. What else could I get for $500 that would be a better watch that is more accurate then the Astron? or one that has a ceramic bezel, titanium, sapphire crystal?


----------



## watchesinnature

Engi said:


> Some pics in real life
> 
> View attachment 15215139
> 
> 
> View attachment 15215141


Wow, looks really good. 
Another example of why Seiko should get a better photographer. lol


----------



## freshweasley76

Engi said:


> Some pics in real life
> 
> View attachment 15215139
> 
> 
> View attachment 15215141


Is this the SPB147J1? Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engi

Another taken from the net


----------



## krayzie

BRAUN XXIII said:


> Soon GS will paint these hands red and market it with a volcano.


I can't even relate GS to Godzilla with anything lol!

But this marketing gimmick probably works well with the western market (look at Nike they use the same approach).

This is why I've stopped wanting to buy a new Grand Seiko as they have gained this design by committee feel and largely lost their original JDM charm.... unless it's the $50k model lol!


----------



## manofrolex

Galaga said:


> Looks magnificent


A thousand bucks magnificent?


----------



## Engi

Less, it should be $1200


----------



## yonsson

https://klocksnack.se/threads/seiko...n-15-6-ni-som-är-här-posta-era-bilder.133847/
Lots of photos rolling in on the Swedish event.


----------



## freshweasley76

yonsson said:


> https://klocksnack.se/threads/seiko...n-15-6-ni-som-är-här-posta-era-bilder.133847/
> Lots of photos rolling in on the Swedish event.


Thanks for sharing, amazing.

The new alpinist is interesting but maybe a bit too plain. I prefer the white dial, beautiful colour, plus the markers add a touch of refinement and the compass makes it much more unique and full of character.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engi

yonsson said:


> https://klocksnack.se/threads/seiko...n-15-6-ni-som-är-här-posta-era-bilder.133847/
> Lots of photos rolling in on the Swedish event.


Thanks a lot for the amazing pics !


----------



## rcorreale

yonsson said:


> https://klocksnack.se/threads/seiko...n-15-6-ni-som-är-här-posta-era-bilder.133847/
> Lots of photos rolling in on the Swedish event.


Thanks for sharing and that new Alpinist without the compass bezel is HOT!!


----------



## yonsson

Engi said:


> Thanks a lot for the amazing pics !


I'm sadly not there, didn't have time. I'll shoot my photos on Thursday.


----------



## TheJubs

That Hi-Beat GMT with the blue & white bezel looks fantastic. The new spring drive GMT look like winners too, and you can tell they are indeed thinner than their bigger counterparts.


----------



## georgefl74

yonsson said:


> https://klocksnack.se/threads/seiko...n-15-6-ni-som-är-här-posta-era-bilder.133847/
> Lots of photos rolling in on the Swedish event.


That green GMT GS looks fantastic, the richness of the green really adds depth. Thank you.

Sent from my AGS2-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

Does anyone know the model # of the white Presage (shown near bottom of second page of link) at event in Sweden? Looks gorgeous.


----------



## clyde_frog

journeyforce said:


> There are a lot of folks that would by an Astron.
> 
> I like the Astron line up. Not that ugly collaboration Mastermind though
> 
> GPS technology for syncing watches is growing and I can only see more watches having it in the future.
> 
> It is true that there are radio sync watches but that only helps the folks that are in range of a transmitter. Those folks that are not (like in Australia) are screwed. The radio sync watch is just a regular watch with a useless function to them. even in places were there is a transmitter, reception can be spotty (most of mine need to sit a special way to get the signal)
> 
> A GPS watch gets the signal anywhere you can see the sky.
> 
> While I see the technology getting smaller (as it has in each generation) so the watch is more wearable (the current models like the SSH019 are very wearable and about the size of a Seiko turtle). I don't see the tech in the current or past models of Astron to be obsolete and not functional. it might be larger but it will still work as intended unless governments decide to change protocols in satellites which would render the watch not able to use them. But even then, you can still set it like a regular watch.
> 
> Barring the world ending or something damaging the watch, I can easily see somebody that buys an Astron today, wearing it and using it for the next 20 years.
> 
> The Astron is a good watch for somebody that only wants to wear a watch and not worry about setting it, changing the date, replacing a battery etc. If you buy a Astron SSH019 and never venture out of the same timezone you are currently living in then you never have to touch the watch.
> 
> It would make a good everyday watch for somebody who only wants one watch.
> 
> The trick with the Astron is not to pay anywhere near the MSRP of them. Buying one that is brand new for $500 to $1000 is a good price
> 
> I just got one brand new for $500 shipped from a US Seiko AD. It comes with the Seiko 3 year warranty. What else could I get for $500 that would be a better watch that is more accurate then the Astron? or one that has a ceramic bezel, titanium, sapphire crystal?


You only get an Astron for $500 if they're really unpopular though because nobody likes how it looks and wouldn't buy it, maybe if you waited a bit longer they might have paid you to take that off them.


----------



## krayzie

clyde_frog said:


> You only get an Astron for $500 if they're really unpopular though because nobody likes how it looks and wouldn't buy it, maybe if you waited a bit longer they might have paid you to take that off them.


When it comes to ugly GPS watches I gotta say Citizen does a better job with Satellite Wave, especially the neon green gunmetal ones look a whole lot better than anything from the Astron line.


----------



## clyde_frog

krayzie said:


> When it comes to ugly GPS watches I gotta say Citizen does a better job with Satellite Wave.


Yeah Citizens are worse, I personally like quite a few Astrons. I think Seiko generally beat Citizen in the looks department though. I wish Citizen would make more good looking watches, they do everything else well (materials, tech, quality, value) but the looks just let them down for me.


----------



## krayzie

clyde_frog said:


> Yeah Citizens are worse, I personally like quite a few Astrons. I think Seiko generally beat Citizen in the looks department though. I wish Citizen would make more good looking watches, they do everything else well (materials, tech, quality, value) but the looks just let them down for me.


Citizen Campanola, Eco-Drive One, Eco-Drive Riiver, and Cal. 0100 look pretty neat. But soooo expensive.

Their affordable stuff look too busy, pretty much the same issue with Astron imo.


----------



## johnMcKlane

Those new release gonna hurt my wallet !


----------



## johnMcKlane

What colour are the dial GS HB GMT ? green and blue ?


----------



## Galaga

When I Look at those photos from the Sweden watch show it reinforces my thinking that the SPB149 is possibly the weakest of the lot yet is the LE. The all gilt Tudor 58 type diver (SPB147) is beginning to look like the most interesting of them all. And as my friend, @Cobia suspected the SPB153 is a little swampy looking.


----------



## manofrolex

Galaga said:


> When I Look at those photos from the Sweden watch show it reinforces my thinking that the SPB149 is possibly the weakest of the lot yet is the LE. The all gilt Tudor 58 type diver (SPB147) is beginning to look like the most interesting of them all. And as my friend, @Cobia suspected the SPB153 is a little swampy looking.


The 147 I am getting


----------



## aalin13

I'm curious about the SLGH003, looks like a 60th anniversary limited edition based on the colour scheme, but this has the new hi-beat movement with 80 hours of PR, and as it comes on a bracelet, it's likely a stainless steel or titanium model.

What I'm really keen to find out is what sort of price range a normal production model in stainless steel would land with this new movement.

https://klocksnack.se/threads/seiko...-är-här-posta-era-bilder.133847/#post-3388229


----------



## TheJubs

So Molle over at Instagram posted a short video clip of the spring drive GMT (video here). The watch is kind of flopping around on his wrist, but the side profile looks fairly thin, and it looks like it hugs the wrist pretty well, so it doesn't appear that tall. The wrist roll shot does makes it look taller however, but I don't think it looks any taller than my skx when I do my own wrist roll. Eyeballing it, I'm guessing it's going to be anywhere from 13mm - 14mm, and obviously I'm hoping it's closer to 13 than 14. Can't wait for official numbers to come out.















We also finally get a clasp with multiple holes for adjustment, so no more fiddling around with removing half-links at least.


----------



## Tom_W

Tickstart said:


> I don't know much about the Ostron line of SEIKOs but to me they just seems like a failed and dated technology caught in between a regular watch and a smartwatch. It's got GPS to sync with a time signal or something, much like the Casio radiowave thingy. So? I feel bad for SEIKO.. I mean who will ever buy one of those, they don't even look good.. Run of the mill boring quartz chronograph. I don't even want to rant anymore I just wanna help them. For being a company supposedly interested in turning a profit they sure make some dumb decisions.


I think there is a market for a solar charged/GPS calibrated movement. At least a market of one. My problem with the Astron line is the appearance. The dial is too busy for me. But if the movement were in a clean diver, I'd buy.



journeyforce said:


> I just got one brand new for $500 shipped from a US Seiko AD. It comes with the Seiko 3 year warranty. What else could I get for $500 that would be a better watch that is more accurate then the Astron? or one that has a ceramic bezel, titanium, sapphire crystal?


I agree that GPS is the way to go as the radio signal has less coverage and is an older technology. That sounds like a good deal on a watch with great stats.


----------



## johnMcKlane

TheJubs said:


> So Molle over at Instagram posted a short video clip of the spring drive GMT (video here). The watch is kind of flopping around on his wrist, but the side profile looks fairly thin, and it looks like it hugs the wrist pretty well, so it doesn't appear that tall. The wrist roll shot does makes it look taller however, but I don't think it looks any taller than my skx when I do my own wrist roll. Eyeballing it, I'm guessing it's going to be anywhere from 13mm - 14mm, and obviously I'm hoping it's closer to 13 than 14. Can't wait for official numbers to come out.
> 
> View attachment 15216719
> View attachment 15216717
> 
> 
> We also finally get a clasp with multiple holes for adjustment, so no more fiddling around with removing half-links at least.
> 
> View attachment 15216721


That clasp! For the snowflake please


----------



## yonsson

johnMcKlane said:


> That clasp! For the snowflake please


It's the springdrive chrono clasp, also used in the sbge215. Its better than the standard clasp but it's not fantastic by any means.


----------



## yonsson

aalin13 said:


> I'm curious about the SLGH003, looks like a 60th anniversary limited edition based on the colour scheme, but this has the new hi-beat movement with 80 hours of PR, and as it comes on a bracelet, it's likely a stainless steel or titanium model.
> 
> What I'm really keen to find out is what sort of price range a normal production model in stainless steel would land with this new movement.


It's a 60th version, 1000 pcs. Price is high. A little under the new 47mm 5 days GS diver.


----------



## timetellinnoob

aalin13 said:


>


ugh!! endless re-envisionings! this is simply a tired homage of my Seiko 5 mod! ;p


----------



## konners

yonsson said:


> https://klocksnack.se/threads/seiko...n-15-6-ni-som-är-här-posta-era-bilder.133847/
> Lots of photos rolling in on the Swedish event.


Thanks for posting this. Lots of goodies! Never been a fan of the model in general but have to say, I'm rather taken by the Samurais here. Looking forward to what ever you get to shoot and share on Thursday Yonsson.


----------



## huangcjz

Lukia is now going from JDM to international. "Japanese Beauty from Ginza". 6R35, 34.8 mm (wish they would make more watches this size in general), 6 models, nice dials, multi-faceted cases, but expensive. Lug width looks like it might be a bit narrow for my personal taste. It seems like they might only be available at Seiko Boutiques.






https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/lukia/special/japanesebeauty_fromginza/

https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/news/20200430-71520355973

https://www.seikowatches.com/global...beauty_fromginza/pdf/seiko_lukia_brochure.pdf


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

timetellinnoob said:


> ugh!! endless re-envisionings! this is simply a tired homage of my Seiko 5 mod! ;p
> 
> View attachment 15217663


Maybe you should sue Seiko for design rights 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmartin

Regarding the new hibeat 80hr release, is that bracelet a 5-link with all links brushed, or is there alternating brushed/polished? And, is it titanium or stainless steel? Im digging that bracelet; wish my hi-beat 600m pro diver had that bracelet!


----------



## krayzie




----------



## rcorreale

clyde_frog said:


> 6R35. Basically a 6R15.


Correct 6R35, my mistake which is basically a 6R15 except it's different enough to have a new designation. I'm guessing if you purchased a watch advertised with a 6R35 but when you opened it up it had the 6R15, you wouldn't be too happy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inspectorj28

What's up with this one? First I've seen pics or mention of it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky

yonsson said:


> https://klocksnack.se/threads/seiko...n-15-6-ni-som-är-här-posta-era-bilder.133847/
> Lots of photos rolling in on the Swedish event.


@yonsson Awesome shots!!! Thank you for sharing..

More confused now if will get the SPB143 or SPB151....

What are you guys going to get? Both or one at a time? Can get these two and then if release the new MM300 modern reissue.. or a new Tuna...you'll have your own modern triology or quora.. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

babbsky said:


> What are you guys going to get? Both or one at a time? Can get these two and then if release the new MM300 modern reissue.. or a new Tuna...you'll have your own modern triology or quora..


I have ordered the SPB143 and I'll order the Alpinist, if I like it on the wrist. The problem for me is the new 40mm GS SD GMT. I hope It looks awesome on photos so I hope I don't like it on my wrist. I don't want to dish out that kind of money at the moment.


----------



## Spring-Diver

yonsson said:


> https://klocksnack.se/threads/seiko...n-15-6-ni-som-är-här-posta-era-bilder.133847/
> Lots of photos rolling in on the Swedish event.


Thank you Yonsson! So much to love.

Cheers


----------



## shelfcompact

inspectorj28 said:


> What's up with this one? First I've seen pics or mention of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was posted about 3 week ago.
It's the Seaweed LX.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Ok... who stole the crown 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watcheyfella

inspectorj28 said:


> What's up with this one? First I've seen pics or mention of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the model number on this anyone please

Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky

yonsson said:


> I have ordered the SPB143 and I'll order the Alpinist, if I like it on the wrist. The problem for me is the new 40mm GS SD GMT. I hope It looks awesome on photos so I hope I don't like it on my wrist. I don't want to dish out that kind of money at the moment.


Hi Yonsson... nice choices.. diver n field watches. Yeah those GS GMT looks great. Please let us know how does the SPB143 compared to 147 in really sample looks. Does the 147 glitter too much or flashy because of gold tone? Is the rustic brown dial nice n bright or 143 dial. Thanks again. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact

watcheyfella said:


> What is the model number on this anyone please
> 
> Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk


SNR045, 5R65 Spring Drive, price tag 6.100€

SNR045 (SBDB)
Cal #5R65
44.8mm x 50.9mm titanium case
Screwdown caseback
Ceramic bezel insert


----------



## konners

Spring-Diver said:


> Ok... who stole the crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hahaha lol


----------



## mauserfan

New tunas


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> Looks magnificent


Agree, its an absolute beauty, if it was 44 id be on it.


----------



## ahonobaka

Am I crazy? Of all the new releases between Seiko and GS from the Klockmaster event, the one that sticks out to me most is the blue Alpinist (SPB157) LOL...Guess that means I should buy :X


----------



## pojo1806

ahonobaka said:


> Am I crazy? Of all the new releases between Seiko and GS from the Klockmaster event, the one that sticks out to me most is the blue Alpinist (SPB157) LOL...Guess that means I should buy :X


I agree, if the price is right I'll be getting one ASAP.


----------



## pojo1806

ahonobaka said:


> Am I crazy? Of all the new releases between Seiko and GS from the Klockmaster event, the one that sticks out to me most is the blue Alpinist (SPB157) LOL...Guess that means I should buy :X


I agree, if the price is right I'll be getting one ASAP.


----------



## Galaga

"Hands-On With Whe Seiko Prospex SPB151 And SPB153 Watches" via @watchville https://api.watchville.co/v2/posts/51816/click


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

Galaga said:


> "Hands-On With Whe Seiko Prospex SPB151 And SPB153 Watches" via @watchville https://api.watchville.co/v2/posts/51816/click


Thanks for the link. Nice picture.

What I don't understand: when a reviewer gets 2 watches in different colors with different straps, why the hell they don't swap the straps, just to show how the green would look with a bracelet. I'm sure, there are lots of people out there, interested how it sits on the wrist. And he explicitly describes, that swapping straps is easy...

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Slant

I like how the clasp looks on the Capt. Willard. It a little bit different from those on other Seiko divers, yet it retains the Seiko DNA.


----------



## NicoD

babbsky said:


> What are you guys going to get? Both or one at a time? Can get these two and then if release the new MM300 modern reissue.. or a new Tuna...you'll have your own modern triology or quora..


It will be the SPB149 for me. No SPB15X, it's too close to the reissue from last year.

But I think that I am an exception, already having a SLA017 and a SLA033.


----------



## MKN

Slant said:


> I like how the clasp looks on the Capt. Willard. It a little bit different from those on other Seiko divers, yet it retains the Seiko DNA.


It would be nice with a deeply embossed/stamped logo instead of just laser edged though..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep

Stuff I have seen at the AD today....


----------



## WatchBuyerUK1

How much are those porco rossos in USA? I can only find them in the UK for £5000~ (new).


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Just stumbled on this. I apologise if already posted. 
New Seiko 5 40mm


----------



## babbsky

NicoD said:


> It will be the SPB149 for me. No SPB15X, it's too close to the reissue from last year.
> 
> But I think that I am an exception, already having a SLA017 and a SLA033.


Sweett!! Thanks @NicoD all the best..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35

NocturnalWatch said:


> Just stumbled on this. I apologise if already posted.
> New Seiko 5 40mm


Grey or blue on nato for me.


----------



## ScholarsInk

I was ready to buy the Willard and toss out the bracelet… but I'm actually quite impressed by how it looks in real-life photos.

(Across the board, a ton of the watches I thought were underwhelming in the Seiko catalog images look great here.)


----------



## todoroki

Side by side comparison shot.


----------



## lexminute

todoroki said:


> Side by side comparison shot.
> 
> View attachment 15223887


Woah, side-by-side, the SPB looks like a toy watch...

I will definitely stray away from comparing closely this guy to the high-end reissue should I ever buy one..


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

lexminute said:


> Woah, side-by-side, the SPB looks like a toy watch...
> 
> I will definitely stray away from comparing closely this guy to the high-end reissue should I ever buy one..


I don't think, that it looks like a toy watch in comparison.

I agree with you, though, in that the spb looks distinguishedly different from the sla, that you can't mix them up with each other (nevertheless, it happened to me before  ) and coexistence might be possible in the same collection. Although I would recommend the brown (147?) instead of the blue 149 then.

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## rcorreale

NocturnalWatch said:


> Just stumbled on this. I apologise if already posted.
> New Seiko 5 40mm


Thanks for the heads up, just placed an order!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

rcorreale said:


> Thanks for the heads up, just placed an order!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome!


----------



## pojo1806

lexminute said:


> *Woah, side-by-side, the SPB looks like a toy watch...*
> 
> I will definitely stray away from comparing closely this guy to the high-end reissue should I ever buy one..


Bit of an exaggeration haha.


----------



## lexminute

pojo1806 said:


> Bit of an exaggeration haha.


Maybe. But just look at that wider bezel, bigger bezel digits, hands, and (most) index markers, and that playful color scheme (which I really like, by the way). It looks like the SLA is the refined uncle and the SPB is the neophyte nephew..

Don't get me wrong, because I would actually buy one of these SPBs but am still undecided which color scheme to get.


----------



## pojo1806

lexminute said:


> Maybe. But just look at that wider bezel, bigger bezel digits, hands, and (most) index markers, and that playful color scheme (which I really like, by the way). It looks like the SLA is the refined uncle and the SPB is the neophyte nephew..
> 
> Don't get me wrong, because I would actually buy one of these SPBs but am still undecided which color scheme to get.


I know exactly what you mean and I like both watches but I think toy was the wrong word.


----------



## Cobia

lexminute said:


> Woah, side-by-side, the SPB looks like a toy watch...
> 
> I will definitely stray away from comparing closely this guy to the high-end reissue should I ever buy one..


Looks pretty damn nice to me, toy might be a bit extreme.
They both look fantastic imo.


----------



## Time_is_relative

Hi all, I'm wondering if anyone has heard of a new Seiko coming with a Mortal Combat design? Any rumors as to what it will look like?


----------



## daytripper

Oh my. Yonsson's new pics of the SPB151. Look surprisingly compact


__
http://instagr.am/p/CBlNsdKHIsN/


----------



## mike_right

daytripper said:


> Oh my. Yonsson's new pics of the SPB151. Look surprisingly compact
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CBlNsdKHIsN/


It would be great to know how width is his wrist. Don't you think?


----------



## Engi

mike_right said:


> It would be great to know how width is his wrist. Don't you think?


Based on the instagram video, assuming he is in the video, his wrist should be > 18 cm, I would say 18,5 cm


----------



## ScholarsInk

lexminute said:


> Maybe. But just look at that wider bezel, bigger bezel digits, hands, and (most) index markers, and that playful color scheme (which I really like, by the way). It looks like the SLA is the refined uncle and the SPB is the neophyte nephew..
> 
> Don't get me wrong, because I would actually buy one of these SPBs but am still undecided which color scheme to get.


I agree. I also think the SPB Willard holds up better next to the SLA version than the SPB 6217 does next to its SLA version.


----------



## yonsson

mike_right said:


> It would be great to know how width is his wrist. Don't you think?


18-18.5cm


----------



## yonsson

https://klocksnack.se/threads/seiko-gs-ht-2020-twg-photo-shoot.133992/#post-3392687
More pics. Sharing is caring.


----------



## lexminute

Now I might be really nitpicking on this, but there's one small detail that bothers me:
The date window doesn't have the metal surrounds as in the indices. It's quite bothersome and not typical of Seiko where they try to apply symmetry on the dial on their higher-end models by surrounding the date window with metal... Even the MM200s have the painted square to supposedly help blend in with the other indices.

So I'm guessing even at the higher price point as compared to the 6R15 models, Seiko does not count this as "higher-end".

(Pic from yonsson)


----------



## pojo1806

lexminute said:


> Now I might be really nitpicking on this, but there's one small detail that bothers me:
> The date window doesn't have the metal surrounds as in the indices. It's quite bothersome and not typical of Seiko where they try to apply symmetry on the dial on their higher-end models by surrounding the date window with metal... Even the MM200s have the painted square to supposedly help blend in with the other indices.
> 
> So I'm guessing even at the higher price point as compared to the 6R15 models, Seiko does not count this as "higher-end".
> 
> (Pic from yonsson)


Personally it doesn't bother me but even my SARB035 has a metal frame, in fact even my £200 OG Orange Monster has a black painted frame around the date lol.


----------



## lexminute

pojo1806 said:


> Personally it doesn't bother me but even my SARB035 has a metal frame, in fact even my £200 OG Orange Monster has a black painted frame around the date lol.


Ah, I stand corrected on saying this "feature" is for higher-end ones. But my point is that it loses the symmetry compared to other models... Or maybe they're just using Fukinsei aesthetic for this, lol. I hope they'd be more consistent with such design choices, though.


----------



## clyde_frog

There is no room there for a border around the date window. Adding a border to it would mean making the dial wider, the date window being further in and not lining up with the hour indices as well (or they elongate the hour markers), the bezel being narrower to keep the case width the same, so it would throw off all of the proportions basically. It's not that simple to just add a border to it in this case.


----------



## Galaga

The baton hands on the Willard and MAS reissues are in perfect proportion to their respective dials. If the dial was a bigger it would look silly as some mods members here did on their turtles and in particular the SPB051/053.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

yonsson said:


> https://klocksnack.se/threads/seiko-gs-ht-2020-twg-photo-shoot.133992/#post-3392687
> More pics. Sharing is caring.


Thanks for these nice pictures!

My PERSONAL opinion after seeing these pictures is: spb149 looks better than the sla variant!!

And the brown (143?) looks deceitful as well 

And what's up with this ginormous crown on the last one, the green one? Is it something I don't get?

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## limnoman

yonsson said:


> https://klocksnack.se/threads/seiko...n-15-6-ni-som-är-här-posta-era-bilder.133847/
> Lots of photos rolling in on the Swedish event.


When are you going to be reviewing them on your podcast?

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Galaga

rjohnson56 said:


> When are you going to be reviewing them on your podcast?
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Didn't know he had one. Link?


----------



## yonsson

rjohnson56 said:


> When are you going to be reviewing them on your podcast?


Next week.



Galaga said:


> Didn't know he had one. Link?


It's swedish despite the name (two watch guys)


----------



## watch55collector

lexminute said:


> Now I might be really nitpicking on this, but there's one small detail that bothers me:
> The date window doesn't have the metal surrounds as in the indices. It's quite bothersome and not typical of Seiko where they try to apply symmetry on the dial on their higher-end models by surrounding the date window with metal... Even the MM200s have the painted square to supposedly help blend in with the other indices.
> 
> So I'm guessing even at the higher price point as compared to the 6R15 models, Seiko does not count this as "higher-end".
> 
> (Pic from yonsson)


Not only does it lack a date window border, the watch doesn't have a signed crown either.

Seems like Seiko wants to offer the model line to the lower-tier collectors, while pushing the top-tier collectors to their more premium models (SLA037 etc).

I actually don't mind the limitations, the watch here still looks good, and there are older diver watches which had the same aesthetics. For a tool watch it's actually sensible in a way to miss out all superfluous details. But if you want a one-piece watch which looks the part this may fall short obviously for you.


----------



## Ginseng108

watch55collector said:


> Not only does it lack a date window border, the watch doesn't have a signed crown either.
> 
> Seems like Seiko wants to offer the model line to the lower-tier collectors, while pushing the top-tier collectors to their more premium models (SLA037 etc).
> 
> I actually don't mind the limitations, the watch here still looks good, and there are older diver watches which had the same aesthetics. For a tool watch it's actually sensible in a way to miss out all superfluous details. But if you want a one-piece watch which looks the part this may fall short obviously for you.


I don't really mind the missing border too much. However, if they wanted to accentuate symmetry, they could have used a lumed date wheel. 
As for signed crown, my LX doesn't have one though I kinda wish it did.


----------



## vsh

Here's the spirit I was talking about. SCDZ021


----------



## Ginseng108

What's the 2 o'clock pusher for?


----------



## mconlonx

Ginseng108 said:


> What's the 2 o'clock pusher for?


AGS power reserve indicator. Press the button and the second hand will spin over to anywhere between 0 and 20 (I think?) to indicate the charge on the capacitor. AGS is was a precursor to Kinetic tech.


----------



## pojo1806

vsh said:


> View attachment 15227625


The more i see it the more i want it.


----------



## yonsson

vsh said:


> Here's the spirit I was talking about. SCDZ021
> 
> View attachment 15227601
> 
> 
> View attachment 15227625


I took a lot of photos in the new Alpinist models but it's not official yet so I shouldn't post them. Same goes for the 40.5mm GS SD GMT models. The Alpinists rock! Perfect GADA size.


----------



## limnoman

yonsson said:


> Next week.
> 
> It's swedish despite the name (two watch guys)


I'm in Uppsala and enjoy listening when walking our dog.

Looking forward to the podcast!


----------



## B1ff_77

The 143 still looks great in all the photos (thx Yonsson).

Keep expecting to see a shot that puts me off but it hasn't happened yet, so looks like I'll be buying one! Luckily I'm a patient man so won't be piling in early and complaining about paying over 1k for it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

B1ff_77 said:


> The 143 still looks great in all the photos (thx Yonsson).
> 
> Keep expecting to see a shot that puts me off but it hasn't happened yet, so looks like I'll be buying one! Luckily I'm a patient man so won't be piling in early and complaining about paying over 1k for it


It's small but very nice. I have no complaints about it. But the Willard is also nice and very thin, so I might get that one too.


----------



## h_zee13

yonsson said:


> It's small but very nice. I have no complaints about it. But the Willard is also nice and very thin, so I might get that one too.


Which Willard did you like the most? Green or black?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyblas

pojo1806 said:


> The more i see it the more i want it.


Gotta say, I'm quite taken with this too. It's not getting much love over on the sarb017 thread, but I actually prefer it.


----------



## pojo1806

tommyblas said:


> pojo1806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more i see it the more i want it.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say, I'm quite taken with this too. It's not getting much love over on the sarb017 thread, but I actually prefer it.
Click to expand...

The hardcore SARB017 gatekeepers think the 017 is the only Alpinist that ever existed and should ever exist, I wouldn't worry about it haha.


----------



## tentimestwenty

I'm assuming this is the standard entry level quartz GS in a slimmer case finally... we'd be too lucky to get an automatic in this case!


----------



## Jason Bourne

Is that guy doing coke in the background?


----------



## manofrolex

Jason Bourne said:


> Is that guy doing coke in the background?


Snorting his GS


----------



## ahonobaka

Isn't that yonsson?


----------



## GPWatches

On the new Willard why is the crown not at 4(it's noticeably behind). Is it because of the sizing?


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

GPWatches said:


> On the new Willard why is the crown not at 4(it's noticeably behind). Is it because of the sizing?


I've said this before in another thread. It's a phenomenon with almost all offset-crown Seiko divers in the affordable price-range. You'll see that on the Seiko 7002 and its predecessors, the crowns were squarely at the 4:00 position. But Seiko divers SKX-onwards instead have the crown at around the 3:45-3:50 position. This includes the SKX007/009, SRP-Turtles, MM200/6159-reinterpretations, and even the MM300. I believe the crown position was changed for parts rationality reasons; I think so that Seiko could use the same day/date wheels as on their models with 3:00 crowns. So the crown location on this new Williard-reinterpretation is nothing out of the blue.


----------



## GPWatches

Yeah that makes sense. So it's a parts sharing issue and not a size issue.


----------



## TheJubs

OmegaTom said:


> I've said this before in another thread. It's a phenomenon with almost all offset-crown Seiko divers in the affordable price-range. You'll see that on the Seiko 7002 and its predecessors, the crowns were squarely at the 4:00 position. But Seiko divers SKX-onwards instead have the crown at around the 3:45-3:50 position. This includes the SKX007/009, SRP-Turtles, MM200/6159-reinterpretations, and even the MM300. I believe the crown position was changed for parts rationality reasons; I think so that Seiko could use the same day/date wheels as on their models with 3:00 crowns. So the crown location on this new Williard-reinterpretation is nothing out of the blue.


Interestingly enough, the sbbn tunas (both marinemaster and new prospex variant) have the crown perfectly lined up at the 4:00 position, as Yonsson's pic demonstrates here.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

TheJubs said:


> Interestingly enough, the sbbn tunas (both marinemaster and new prospex variant) have the crown perfectly lined up at the 4:00 position, as Yonsson's pic demonstrates here.
> 
> View attachment 15229761


Yeah, that's likely because Seiko doesn't produce any 7C46 watches with a 3 o'clock crown. They don't have to keep parts sharing/compatibility of the day/date wheels in mind when producing their 7C46 movements, so they can go to a true 4 o'clock crown on the 7C46 Tunas.


----------



## Wristos

Just tried on the SPB143 as its already released in Japan, I almost pulled the trigger but I'd like to compare it with the new Willard irl









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

@Wristos, I say go for the Willard due to overlap with the BB58 in your current collection ;D


----------



## weirdestwizard

Really looking forward to those new Tunas coming out!


----------



## Wristos

ahonobaka said:


> @Wristos, I say go for the Willard due to overlap with the BB58 in your current collection ;D


you're right! I also think that the spb151 design is more timeless, the large bezel on the 143 would probably bore me after a while

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

h_zee13 said:


> Which Willard did you like the most? Green or black?


Both look great. I usually prefer black dials on my diver's but I can see the green version being very popular as well. The Black dial looked great on the bracelet.


----------



## Tickstart

Crown at 4 is only for SEIKO luxury watches. At least for their mechanical watches. The SLA033 has the real 4 o'clock posish, which demands a $3000 premium over the low effort 6R05. The fake crown position at 3:45 like on the SKX is relegated peasant class watches nowadays. Why? Becasue SEIKO can't be bothered to produce a new datewheel. Strange, considering they produced a new case, hands, etc. That's like NASA building their space program, with the reusable shuttle and everything, and then at the last second deciding to slab a piece of cardboard on the front to act as the heat shield, presumably to save money.


----------



## Wristos

Tickstart said:


> Crown at 4 is only for SEIKO luxury watches. At least for their mechanical watches. The SLA033 has the real 4 o'clock posish, which demands a $3000 premium over the low effort 6R05. The fake crown position at 3:45 like on the SKX is relegated peasant class watches nowadays. Why? Becasue SEIKO can't be bothered to produce a new datewheel. Strange, considering they produced a new case, hands, etc. That's like NASA building their space program, with the reusable shuttle and everything, and then at the last second deciding to slab a piece of cardboard on the front to act as the heat shield, presumably to save money.


The SLA033 crown is not at 4oclock either, its lower


----------



## Tickstart

Wristos said:


> The SLA033 crown is not at 4oclock either, its lower


Hm, you're right.. Is that a deviation from the original? The real 6105 seems to have it at 4. What's wrong with SEIKO, why are they cockteasing like this??? JUST GET IT RIGHT


----------



## Wristos

Tickstart said:


> Hm, you're right.. Is that a deviation from the original? The real 6105 seems to have it at 4. What's wrong with SEIKO, why are they cockteasing like this??? JUST GET IT RIGHT


yes it is, the shiny bezel and the bigger size are also a deviations from the og. I don't think the SLA is much more true to the original.
you should check out this video mate






Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Wristos said:


> yes it is, the shiny bezel and the bigger size are also a deviations from the og. I don't think the SLA is much more true to the original.
> you should check out this video mate


I have three big issues with the SLA-Willard. 
1: The dual looks like a fake dial due to the unrefined indices. 
2: The crystal is domed.
3: The bezel inlay is too shiny. 
The SPB-Willard has non of these issues. The dial and crystal look great, so does the insert. So regardless of the size, I think the SPB models are MORE true to the original.















The new dial isn't super sharp but it's sharp enough and the crystal bevel looks great.


----------



## Wristos

yonsson said:


> I have three big issues with the SLA-Willard.
> 1: The dual looks like a fake dial due to the unrefined indices.
> 2: The crystal is domed.
> 3: The bezel inlay is too shiny.
> The SPB-Willard has non of these issues. The dial and crystal look great, so does the insert. So regardless of the size, I think the SPB models are MORE true to the original.
> 
> View attachment 15230599
> 
> View attachment 15230601
> 
> The new dial isn't super sharp but it's sharp enough and the crystal bevel looks great.


Totally agree with you on that 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

@yonsson or another member, do you know the model number for this white dial Presage in photo borrowed from Swedish event? Thank you.


----------



## Tickstart

The SPB Willard also has a fake looking dial, the indices are as blotchy as on the SLA033 ain't they?


----------



## watch55collector

Tickstart said:


> The fake crown position at 3:45 like on the SKX is relegated peasant class watches nowadays.


lol @ peasant class! Seiko does not like poor people


----------



## v1triol

tsteph12 said:


> @yonsson or another member, do you know the model number for this white dial Presage in photo borrowed from Swedish event? Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 15230925


Spb165j1


----------



## tsteph12

^ Thank you very much.


----------



## yonsson

tsteph12 said:


> @yonsson or another member, do you know the model number for this white dial Presage in photo borrowed from Swedish event? Thank you.


These are not official yet. 
White: SPB165 
Blue: SPB167
Dark color: SPB170
"gold" case: SPB170
To be released August


----------



## tsteph12

yonsson said:


> These are not official yet.
> White: SPB165
> Blue: SPB167
> Dark color: SPB170
> "gold" case: SPB170
> To be released August


Thank you. I will definitely be getting the white dial SPB165 once released. Cheers!


----------



## georgefl74

yonsson said:


> I have three big issues with the SLA-Willard.
> 1: The dual looks like a fake dial due to the unrefined indices.
> 2: The crystal is domed.
> 3: The bezel inlay is too shiny.
> The SPB-Willard has non of these issues. The dial and crystal look great, so does the insert. So regardless of the size, I think the SPB models are MORE true to the original.
> 
> The new dial isn't super sharp but it's sharp enough and the crystal bevel looks great.


With a new set of hands (which someone will no doubt make) they'll be nearly perfect.

Sent from my AGS2-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wristos

Guys I finally pulled the trigger... I had to get this one, the willard will wait as its not a limited edition. This watch wears surprisingly thin on my small wrist at only 13.2mm thick.
I really fell in love with that blue dial. That watch does not disappoint. 
I feel like Seiko really upgraded their standards on the prospex line with these new models, it almost feel like a luxury watch. 
The bezel action is flawless, dial execution too, bracelet is really decent. 
Still not a big fan of the diashield but Its not so bad.

I even got free seiko chopsticks and a few prospex goodies with the watch, it was my first time buying a Seiko in an AD as I always bought second hand or grey market, and I have to say that the boutique experience in Ginza was great.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## lexminute

Oh, yes. You actually pay retail to get that authentic Japanese, or shall I say, Ginza experience. The box probably would have been wrapped in a cloth using this kind of Japanese technique, no?

Flawed, but nevertheless beautiful watch. Congrats!!

Lastly, yes, the Diashield feels icky and sticky during humid days as compared to regular stainless.


----------



## Wristos

lexminute said:


> Oh, yes. You actually pay retail to get that authentic Japanese, or shall I say, Ginza experience. The box probably would have been wrapped in a cloth using this kind of Japanese technique, no?
> 
> Flawed, but nevertheless beautiful watch. Congrats!!


Yes I paid retail on that one as they told me they don't give discounts on LEs. 
They offered me to wrap it japanese way if it was for a present but I couldnt wait to wear it anyway lol I walked out of the store with the watch on my wrist.

Thank you mate 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## todoroki

Wristos said:


> Just tried on the SPB143 as its already released in Japan, I almost pulled the trigger but I'd like to compare it with the new Willard irl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I would get the Willard as that thing is no comparison with the Sla017/sbfx019 as this photo from @wristmode shows:


----------



## tsteph12

Congratulations on your new diver. Looks great on your wrist and wear it well. Gotta love those cool looking chopsticks!


----------



## babbsky

yonsson said:


> I took a lot of photos in the new Alpinist models but it's not official yet so I shouldn't post them. Same goes for the 40.5mm GS SD GMT models. The Alpinists rock! Perfect GADA size.


Hi Yonsson. What does GADA mean? Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

babbsky said:


> Hi Yonsson. What does GADA mean? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go Anywhere Do Anything

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

todoroki said:


> I would get the Willard as that thing is no comparison with the Sla017/sbfx019 as this photo from @wristmode shows:
> 
> View attachment 15232731


The end link integration looks better on the above spb149, though...

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## babbsky

Wristos said:


> Just tried on the SPB143 as its already released in Japan, I almost pulled the trigger but I'd like to compare it with the new Willard irl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Hi Wristos... nice! What is the size of your wrist for reference? Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Wristos said:


> Guys I finally pulled the trigger... I had to get this one, the willard will wait as its not a limited edition. This watch wears surprisingly thin on my small wrist at only 13.2mm thick.
> I really fell in love with that blue dial. That watch does not disappoint.
> I feel like Seiko really upgraded their standards on the prospex line with these new models, it almost feel like a luxury watch.
> The bezel action is flawless, dial execution too, bracelet is really decent.
> Still not a big fan of the diashield but Its not so bad.
> 
> I even got free seiko chopsticks and a few prospex goodies with the watch, it was my first time buying a Seiko in an AD as I always bought second hand or grey market, and I have to say that the boutique experience in Ginza was great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


This has diashield? I don't recall this in the specification.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wristos

babbsky said:


> Hi Wristos... nice! What is the size of your wrist for reference? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


about 6.25, but that picture doesn't do it justice the lens did a weird zoom. This one is better.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wristos

Cowboy Bebop said:


> This has diashield? I don't recall this in the specification.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


yea it has diashield

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wristos

tsteph12 said:


> Congratulations on your new diver. Looks great on your wrist and wear it well. Gotta love those cool looking chopsticks!


Thank you mate  hell yea these are a pretty cool seiko collectible to have

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Wristos said:


> Thank you mate  hell yea these are a pretty cool seiko collectible to have


Big congrats! Looks sweet! Must be one of the first sold. What's the production date on it? (First two digits on the caseback).

Can't wait to get my 143. Ordered a Alpinist to day as well, very impressed with those. SEIKO has released enough great new watches to keep me busy for the rest of the year.


----------



## babbsky

Wristos said:


> Guys I finally pulled the trigger... I had to get this one, the willard will wait as its not a limited edition. This watch wears surprisingly thin on my small wrist at only 13.2mm thick.
> I really fell in love with that blue dial. That watch does not disappoint.
> I feel like Seiko really upgraded their standards on the prospex line with these new models, it almost feel like a luxury watch.
> The bezel action is flawless, dial execution too, bracelet is really decent.
> Still not a big fan of the diashield but Its not so bad.
> 
> I even got free seiko chopsticks and a few prospex goodies with the watch, it was my first time buying a Seiko in an AD as I always bought second hand or grey market, and I have to say that the boutique experience in Ginza was great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Congrats Wristos... looks good on your wrist! Just the right size... Enjoy! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wristos

yonsson said:


> Big congrats! Looks sweet! Must be one of the first sold. What's the production date on it? (First two digits on the caseback).
> 
> Can't wait to get my 143. Ordered a Alpinist to day as well, very impressed with those. SEIKO has released enough great new watches to keep me busy for the rest of the year.


Thank you ! The first 2 digits are 00, I got the number 303 of 5500. 
Yes I'm very impressed with those too. 
The wait will be worth it.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky

rokman said:


> Go Anywhere Do Anything
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Aahh.. nice! Thanks Rokman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky

Wristos said:


> about 6.25, but that picture doesn't do it justice the lens did a weird zoom. This one is better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Thanks Wristos!! Happy for you on your new watch and Ginza experience. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wristos

babbsky said:


> Thanks Wristos!! Happy for you on your new watch and Ginza experience. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you mate! I'm over the moon with my new Prospex  Cheers

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjmc87

Wristos said:


> about 6.25, but that picture doesn't do it justice the lens did a weird zoom. This one is better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Congrats on the purchase mate, watch looks terrific on you! Seiko has so many nice releases this year I'm having trouble deciding which I like most.


----------



## Wristos

jjmc87 said:


> Congrats on the purchase mate, watch looks terrific on you! Seiko has so many nice releases this year I'm having trouble deciding which I like most.


Thanks mate ! Yes its pretty tough to choose between all these new releases, I wanted to wait for the willard but I couldnt resist to this one.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Wristos said:


> Thanks mate ! Yes its pretty tough to choose between all these new releases, I wanted to wait for the willard but I couldnt resist to this one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Congratulations! 

Looks wonderful. Enjoy it and keep the pics coming!

Pop over to the SPB14- series thread too as I am sure folks there would love see your pics and hear your thoughts.


----------



## yonsson

Wristos said:


> Thank you ! The first 2 digits are 00, I got the number 303 of 5500.
> Yes I'm very impressed with those too.
> The wait will be worth it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Haha, I forgot it's a numbered LE.


----------



## BRAUN XXIII

Very nice. Thank you for showing it to us. Retail price is totally ok since this is a LE. Got any lume shot?

Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## WeirdGuy

Does anyone know when the new 300 Tunas with the new handset will be available?


----------



## Hale color

WeirdGuy said:


> Does anyone know when the new 300 Tunas with the new handset will be available?


Think July 10th ish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy

Hale color said:


> WeirdGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when the new 300 Tunas with the new handset will be available?
> 
> 
> 
> Think July 10th ish
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks. Do you by chance know what else is changed besides the handset, if anything?


----------



## babbsky

OmegaTom said:


> I've said this before in another thread. It's a phenomenon with almost all offset-crown Seiko divers in the affordable price-range. You'll see that on the Seiko 7002 and its predecessors, the crowns were squarely at the 4:00 position. But Seiko divers SKX-onwards instead have the crown at around the 3:45-3:50 position. This includes the SKX007/009, SRP-Turtles, MM200/6159-reinterpretations, and even the MM300. I believe the crown position was changed for parts rationality reasons; I think so that Seiko could use the same day/date wheels as on their models with 3:00 crowns. So the crown location on this new Williard-reinterpretation is nothing out of the blue.


You're right, my 7002 below crown at 4:00 I didn't really noticed the different location. I always thought it is at 4:00 on all Seiko divers. Cheers!

PS. Please excuse the dirt, an old pic but have now been keeping it clean often.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

WeirdGuy said:


> Thanks. Do you by chance know what else is changed besides the handset, if anything?


Now have sapphire crystal. I'll be getting the SBBN045 in near future.


----------



## WeirdGuy

tsteph12 said:


> WeirdGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Do you by chance know what else is changed besides the handset, if anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Now have sapphire crystal. I'll be getting the SBBN045 in near future.
Click to expand...

Nice. I see the indicies look applied as well. I will keep my SBBN035, but might add a newer version in a different combo.


----------



## timetellinnoob

aren't applied indices nowadays pretty much not "applied" at all? aren't they just punched into the dial? (were they ever applied at all?? i honestly don't know, though i would assume some companies at certain points did do real applied indices, attached to the dial face?)


----------



## Tom_W

WeirdGuy said:


> Does anyone know when the new 300 Tunas with the new handset will be available?


"New" handset.


----------



## WeirdGuy

Tom_W said:


> WeirdGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when the new 300 Tunas with the new handset will be available?
> 
> 
> 
> "New" handset.
Click to expand...

I gotcha, but still. Ha! Funny, I never cared for them before, but they look a little more broad now compared to the original. Looks good.


----------



## Wristos

BRAUN XXIII said:


> Very nice. Thank you for showing it to us. Retail price is totally ok since this is a LE. Got any lume shot?
> 
> Enjoy it in good health!


Thanks! Here is a lume shot next to my other divers, the Sub and The BB58, I love the lume placement on the second hand, it looks great in the dark.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

timetellinnoob said:


> aren't applied indices nowadays pretty much not "applied" at all? aren't they just punched into the dial? (were they ever applied at all?? i honestly don't know, though i would assume some companies at certain points did do real applied indices, attached to the dial face?)


Right. I assume that punched/stamped indices are cheaper to produce than true 'applied' indices. Even so, punched/stamped indices make sense on a diver/tool watch since it eliminates the potential for indices to fall off due to shock. And it's not a new thing for Seiko either; dials on the original 6105-8110 back in the 1970s used punched/stamped indices as well.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

Wristos said:


> Thanks! Here is a lume shot next to my other divers, the Sub and The BB58, I love the lume placement on the second hand, it looks great in the dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Nice one!

Would you mind to show a wrist shot of your bb58 and the new Seiko next to each other?

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## A320

Wristos said:


> Guys I finally pulled the trigger... I had to get this one, the willard will wait as its not a limited edition. This watch wears surprisingly thin on my small wrist at only 13.2mm thick.
> I really fell in love with that blue dial. That watch does not disappoint.
> I feel like Seiko really upgraded their standards on the prospex line with these new models, it almost feel like a luxury watch.
> The bezel action is flawless, dial execution too, bracelet is really decent.
> Still not a big fan of the diashield but Its not so bad.
> 
> I even got free seiko chopsticks and a few prospex goodies with the watch, it was my first time buying a Seiko in an AD as I always bought second hand or grey market, and I have to say that the boutique experience in Ginza was great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Congrats on the pic up. Looks great.
You mentioned it wears thin on the wrist. 
Does it hug the wrist or sit high?
Any chance of a side on picture on the wrist to see how it looks?


----------



## boatswain

Wristos said:


> Thanks! Here is a lume shot next to my other divers, the Sub and The BB58, I love the lume placement on the second hand, it looks great in the dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I know it's hard to tell from a lume pic often, but I expected the 149 to be brighter in comparison to those two.

Would you say the lume is up to the usual excellent Seiko prospex brightness?


----------



## ahonobaka

WeirdGuy said:


> I gotcha, but still. Ha! Funny, I never cared for them before, but they look a little more broad now compared to the original. Looks good.


Nah they're def. new. To be honest I'm not a fan of how only the minute hand is split, but just my personal opinion. Makes sense from a readability standpoint as it's easier to tell which is the minute hand, however aesthetically I like the OG OG where both were split. All that said, I bought an SBBN025 as I prefer the monster hands most LOL


----------



## Wristos

A320 said:


> Congrats on the pic up. Looks great.
> You mentioned it wears thin on the wrist.
> Does it hug the wrist or sit high?
> Any chance of a side on picture on the wrist to see how it looks?


Thanx! Yup it hugs the wrist very well, its quite slender.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wristos

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Nice one!
> 
> Would you mind to show a wrist shot of your bb58 and the new Seiko next to each other?
> 
> Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.
> 
> More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


here you go, I'd say it wears a bit bigger than the 58, but a tad smaller than the Sub due to its lug to lug distance









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

Wristos said:


> here you go, I'd say it wears a bit bigger than the 58, but a tad smaller than the Sub due to its lug to lug distance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Thank you! Much appreciated!

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Wristos

boatswain said:


> I know it's hard to tell from a lume pic often, but I expected the 149 to be brighter in comparison to those two.
> 
> Would you say the lume is up to the usual excellent Seiko prospex brightness?


It looks to be about the same brightness as the 2 others when charged up, but maybe the Seiko lumes last a bit longer. 
I'm not exactly sure if its the usual one, it seems to be way less green than the usual one in daylight which is a good thing imo, its whiter in daylight and still very legible by night. Also the lumes looks thicker and more uniform than the previous one. 
Maybe this picture that I just took can help you to understand.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Nice one!
> 
> Would you mind to show a wrist shot of your bb58 and the new Seiko next to each other?
> 
> Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.
> 
> More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


Do you care to do a litle test and check which lume has the longest glow?

Congrats!


----------



## A320

Wristos said:


> A320 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the pic up. Looks great.
> You mentioned it wears thin on the wrist.
> Does it hug the wrist or sit high?
> Any chance of a side on picture on the wrist to see how it looks?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx! Yup it hugs the wrist very well, its quite slender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for that.

Decision time for me now!


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Wristos said:


>


US folks - where would be the best place to purchase this? Local AD, online? Guessing there's not much hope for discounts on this.


----------



## clyde_frog

The lume looks like it's made out of plastic on this watch, like it does on the Turtle. I prefer the textured, flat and matte lume plots much more than this plastic bubble look.


----------



## v1triol




----------



## heffergm

clyde_frog said:


> The lume looks like it's made out of plastic on this watch, like it does on the Turtle. I prefer the textured, flat and matte lume plots much more than this plastic bubble look.


Yeah, I'm with you. Whatever is going on with this indices I don't really like. Which is a shame because it otherwise would have without question overridden my BB58 itch...

Inviato dal mio GM1917 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

clyde_frog said:


> The lume looks like it's made out of plastic on this watch, like it does on the Turtle. I prefer the textured, flat and matte lume plots much more than this plastic bubble look.


Im sure you know this, but the textured flat = transfer, these indices are thicker applied. And "all" yellow-greenish lume from 2015 and forward is the better Lumibrite v2 which is stronger (Initially) than the regular version. First introduced with the SUN-models. All GS-diver's use the old white lume with less unf. So to summarize, the 149 SHOULD have better lume than the 143 which uses the regular white luminova.


----------



## heffergm

All well and good, but aesthetically whatever they did, I just don't find appealing. 

Inviato dal mio GM1917 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

weirdestwizard said:


> Really looking forward to those new Tunas coming out!


Same here! I need a SBBN045 in my life


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> Insure you know this, but the textured flat = transfer, these indices are thicker applied. And "all" yellow-greenish lume from 2015 and forward is the better Lumibrite v2 which is stronger (Initially) than the regular version. First introduced with the SUN-models. All GS-diver's use the old white lume with less unf. So to summarize, the 149 SHOULD have better lume than the 143 which uses the regular white luminova.


When I say textured and flat I mean like the lume on the MM300 where the markers looks like they are actually filled with paint and not with a piece of glossy plastic. To me, on the 149 it doesn't _look_ like thickly applied lume, whether it is or not.


----------



## Spring-Diver

clyde_frog said:


> The lume looks like it's made out of plastic on this watch, like it does on the Turtle. I prefer the textured, flat and matte lume plots much more than this plastic bubble look.


100% agree!
This is what ruins these newer dials IMO.

The SPR7XX's should of been printed just like 6309's. This is exactly why I'm so drawn to Sinn's perfectly printed dials!

Cheers 
Shannon


----------



## boatswain

yonsson said:


> Insure you know this, but the textured flat = transfer, these indices are thicker applied. And "all" yellow-greenish lume from 2015 and forward is the better Lumibrite v2 which is stronger (Initially) than the regular version. First introduced with the SUN-models. All GS-diver's use the old white lume with less unf. So to summarize, the 149 SHOULD have better lume than the 143 which uses the regular white luminova.


So the day time lume colour of the 143 and 149 are different then?

White vs mint green?

From pics I had seen I thought the 143 and 149 were the same for the day time lume colour.


----------



## tsteph12

Spring-Diver said:


> Same here! I need a SBBN045 in my life


Do it.


----------



## yonsson

boatswain said:


> So the day time lume colour of the 143 and 149 are different then?
> 
> White vs mint green?
> 
> From pics I had seen I thought the 143 and 149 were the same for the day time lume colour.

















It's a little hard to tell on the photos I took since I took them outside and the lume charges up so fast, but yes, I think so, looked that way to me. Looking at the pics I start doubting my memory.


----------



## yonsson

clyde_frog said:


> When I say textured and flat I mean like the lume on the MM300 where the markers looks like they are actually filled with paint and not with a piece of glossy plastic. To me, on the 149 it doesn't _look_ like thickly applied lume, whether it is or not.


On that I agree.  If I could chose freely, I'd go for the old filled style. Makes the watches look more "hand made".


----------



## yonsson

View attachment 15237511







Yeah, I'm probably wrong, the GS lume looks a lot whiter in the same light conditions.


----------



## lexminute

Oh, man. That plasticky lume is now hard to unsee.


----------



## yonsson

lexminute said:


> Oh, man. That plasticky lume is now hard to unsee.


It's the same on 99.9% of all modern SEIKOs since a few years back.


----------



## lexminute

yonsson said:


> It's the same on 99.9% of all modern SEIKOs since a few years back.


Well, maybe. But I don't see it in my PADI Mini Turtle, Deep Forest MM300, or STO Samurai..all of which were released in the past 2 years..

Might be just your close-up photos plus reflections from the light, though. At a normal distance, it's not really obvious.


----------



## clyde_frog

lexminute said:


> Well, maybe. But I don't see it in my PADI Mini Turtle, Deep Forest MM300, or STO Samurai..all of which were released in the past 2 years..
> 
> Might be just your close-up photos plus reflections from the light, though. At a normal distance, it's not really obvious.


Yeah even on the Samurai it doesn't look plasticky. It does look shaped and not like it's filled with paint, but it looks better and isn't shiny.


----------



## yonsson

Looks very much the same on these.


----------



## boatswain

I think there is some times a place for a gloss finished lume depending on the watch. I have a gloss black dial watch with large BGW9 plots that are coarse and matte in texture and it looks a bit off to the rest of the watch m. 

The seiko gloss style reminds me of older omega seamaster lume in the sword hands models with the rounded look and shinier finish. 

For these 14- series I think I will wait until I see it in hand to decide. It may work well with the sunburst dials.


----------



## h_zee13

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15237961
> 
> View attachment 15237963
> 
> Looks very much the same on these.


Man the texture on those dials look amazing. Kinda looks like the texture on this dial









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

h_zee13 said:


> Man the texture on those dials look amazing. Kinda looks like the texture on this dial.


Some resemblance but very different in the flesh. 
Nevertheless I'm extremely impressed with SEIKO ability to make amazing dials at this price point. The same goes for the new Alpinist dials with a very cool Panerai influenced structure.


----------



## clyde_frog

That Samurai is great, the cyclops isn't preferable but since the rest of it looks so good I don't think it would bother me.


----------



## tsteph12

I'll bet the dials on these new STO models really look amazing when they catch the light. The Samurai is really quite attractive.


----------



## vsh

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15237961
> 
> 
> Looks very much the same on these.


Do you know what the modelnumber is going to be for this one? If people don't call this the Irwin I'll be disappointed.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

vsh said:


> Do you know what the modelnumber is going to be for this one? If people don't call this the Irwin I'll be disappointed.


Too soon man.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

I would be disappointed if they do =\


----------



## lexminute

Let's take it further by saying it's disappointing calling Japanese/Swiss watches with non-Japanese/Swiss popular icons that have no actual relation with each other aside from its color scheme... and no this isn't sarcastic


----------



## 6L35

Irwin? Too morbid.


----------



## pojo1806

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15237961
> 
> Looks very much the same on these.


I always thought the Turtle was way too big for my 6.5" wrist but suddenly I really need this Turtle in my collection..


----------



## huwp

timetellinnoob said:


> I would be disappointed if they do =\


Quite apart from them being Manta Rays, not Stingrays.


----------



## scott99

clyde_frog said:


> That Samurai is great, the cyclops isn't preferable but since the rest of it looks so good I don't think it would bother me.


I want that Samurai bad. I have the Great White STO Samurai (my first Samurai), and I LOVE that watch. So this one will be my next Samurai.


----------



## yonsson

vsh said:


> Do you know what the modelnumber is going to be for this one? If people don't call this the Irwin I'll be disappointed.


SRPE39


----------



## timetellinnoob

lexminute said:


> Let's take it further by saying it's disappointing calling Japanese/Swiss watches with non-Japanese/Swiss popular icons that have no actual relation with each other aside from its color scheme... and no this isn't sarcastic


nah i don't care about that, because then everyone is trying to come up with a quirky nickname, "_but japanese!". _the nickname game altogether is one of those things that i don't think is cool if people are always _thinking_ about the next nickname for something (people want the first naming "credit" i assume?). nicknames always seem better when they come off the cuff, from natural conversation over weeks/months about a watch. not someone sitting there, thinking up nicknames until one sticks.


----------



## timetellinnoob

huwp said:


> Quite apart from them being Manta Rays, not Stingrays.


good then it doesn't even make sense haha


----------



## mconlonx

With the introduction of the new Seiko 5 "5KX" line last year, and now the new "Honey I shrunk the case (and got rid of the dive bezel)" models this year, what about the rest of the Seiko 5 line?

Just saw Jody's unboxing of a three classics, the SNKL41/43/45 models, on Just One More Watch vid, and no mention of them being discontinued. Not to mention favorites like the ever-recommended SNK80x models and SNZF "Fifty Five Fathoms." 

Question for those in the know -- are all these older Seiko 5 models being discontinued? I had though they would, with introduction of new models and branding, and was sad. Thinking I would have to go out and buy all the Seiko 5 I was ever interested in, plus a few for sheer speculation value. Love some of them stock; love them for mod fodder. Would be a shame if they are on the way out, but I'd like to know, either way...


----------



## yonsson

mconlonx said:


> With the introduction of the new Seiko 5 "5KX" line last year, and now the new "Honey I shrunk the case (and got rid of the dive bezel)" models this year, what about the rest of the Seiko 5 line?
> 
> Just saw Jody's unboxing of a three classics, the SNKL41/43/45 models, on Just One More Watch vid, and no mention of them being discontinued. Not to mention favorites like the ever-recommended SNK80x models and SNZF "Fifty Five Fathoms."
> 
> Question for those in the know -- are all these older Seiko 5 models being discontinued? I had though they would, with introduction of new models and branding, and was sad. Thinking I would have to go out and buy all the Seiko 5 I was ever interested in, plus a few for sheer speculation value. Love some of them stock; love them for mod fodder. Would be a shame if they are on the way out, but I'd like to know, either way...


There are a gezillion different Seiko5 models so kind of hard to answer that question.


----------



## mconlonx

yonsson said:


> There are a gezillion different Seiko5 models so kind of hard to answer that question.


Well... specifically the ranges I mentioned:
SNKL41/43/45
SNK803/5/7/9
SNZF15/17
and maybe also SNZH55


----------



## MrDisco99

New stock of the classic Seiko 5's still seems to be available. However, I don't expect them to last much longer. Seiko have rebooted the 5 brand, and those old models don't really fit. Also, I can't remember the last new model with a 7S movement. They are definitely in the process of sunsetting production of the 7S if they haven't already.


----------



## gav1230

pojo1806 said:


> I always thought the Turtle was way too big for my 6.5" wrist but suddenly I really need this Turtle in my collection..


Do it! The Turtle wears smaller than you would think.


----------



## johnMcKlane

Any chance of a baby samurai this year? I love the baby turtle 🐢


----------



## pojo1806

gav1230 said:


> Do it! The Turtle wears smaller than you would think.


Price depending I most likely will go for it, if anywhere has it in stock lol, do we know when they are supposed to release?


----------



## lexminute

johnMcKlane said:


> Any chance of a baby samurai this year? I love the baby turtle


That, or a baby Shogun would be awesome. Lol baby-somethings are all the rage nowadays


----------



## barewrist

Pouge reissue or 6117-8000? I would love to see these come out in the next few years. Has anyone heard any pipeline e or rumor mill thoughts on these?


----------



## clyde_frog

I really don't think the Turtle wears smaller at all, it's the biggest-looking Seiko I have out of that, the new Samurai, MM300 and Transocean. I think the Transocean is actually slightly larger in case width and it still looks smaller than it.


----------



## johnMcKlane

in this video we get a good look at the SPB143J1 bracelet






I wonder if its pin and collar ?


----------



## Steppy

johnMcKlane said:


> in this video we get a good look at the SPB143J1 bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if its pin and collar ?


Yes, its the usual Pin/Collar system


----------



## Mr.Jones82

clyde_frog said:


> I really don't think the Turtle wears smaller at all, it's the biggest-looking Seiko I have out of that, the new Samurai, MM300 and Transocean. I think the Transocean is actually slightly larger in case width and it still looks smaller than it.


Yup, not to mention the Samurai wears smaller than almost anything else at its size. It is one of the few large Seiko divers I don't think would benefit from a size reduction. If anything, why not a mini Sumo?


----------



## yonsson

mconlonx said:


> Well... specifically the ranges I mentioned:
> SNKL41/43/45
> SNK803/5/7/9
> SNZF15/17
> and maybe also SNZH55


Everything with the old logo and/or 7s will disappear as soon as they are sold out. That's my guess.


----------



## yonsson

Steppy said:


> Yes, its the usual Pin/Collar system


I hope it's the "usual" and not the new scary system the Turtle bracelets use. The classic mm300-style system with the collar in between the links is both safe and easy. The new system with collar att the end is a nightmare.


----------



## jcombs1

clyde_frog said:


> I really don't think the Turtle wears smaller at all, it's the biggest-looking Seiko I have out of that, the new Samurai, MM300 and Transocean. I think the Transocean is actually slightly larger in case width and it still looks smaller than it.


This, I really like the design and tried one on at an AD. I thought it wore comically large on my 7", flat wrist. Maybe the 151 variants will be better.

I've owned a couple Samurais and they're better on the wrist, flatter caseback, etc.


----------



## johnMcKlane

yonsson said:


> I hope it's the "usual" and not the new scary system the Turtle bracelets use. The classic mm300-style system with the collar in between the links is both safe and easy. The new system with collar att the end is a nightmare.


I just tried to setup my baby turtle, give up and put it on a rubber/nato 

Jubilee might be the next step !


----------



## clyde_frog

I thought that terrible turtle system must have been the old one and the collar on the inside of the link was the new improved one. What the hell are they thinking if the turtle one is the newer one?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

clyde_frog said:


> I really don't think the Turtle wears smaller at all, it's the biggest-looking Seiko I have out of that, the new Samurai, MM300 and Transocean. I think the Transocean is actually slightly larger in case width and it still looks smaller than it.


Looks large, wears small. I have a 6105 homage and with the cushion case, wide bezel, the dial actually ends up not too large, and even though the diameter takes up a lot of real-estate on-wrist, the lug to lug means it fits me smaller than the diameter would indicate. I would try a regular Turtle (SRP777), expecting the same kind of fit.



yonsson said:


> Everything with the old logo and/or 7s will disappear as soon as they are sold out. That's my guess.


Sadness...

Guess I better pick up the ones I like, now-ish.


----------



## boatswain

Folks getting their 14- series with bracelet are saying the collar is in the middle link.


----------



## tentimestwenty

The SRP777 actually wears better than an SKX despite visually more bulk. If you put an uncle seiko waffle on it, it's really exceptional for the money. Mine is even +/- 5 sec over the span of a week. Maybe just lucky but I can't see trading it for any of the $2000+ models. I'm waiting to see an SPB143 in person to compare the height, but I have a suspicion the SRP777 will wear better.



mconlonx said:


> Looks large, wears small. I have a 6105 homage and with the cushion case, wide bezel, the dial actually ends up not too large, and even though the diameter takes up a lot of real-estate on-wrist, the lug to lug means it fits me smaller than the diameter would indicate. I would try a regular Turtle (SRP777), expecting the same kind of fit.
> 
> Sadness...
> 
> Guess I better pick up the ones I like, now-ish.


----------



## valuewatchguy

lexminute said:


> That, or a baby Shogun would be awesome. Lol baby-somethings are all the rage nowadays


Wasn't there some taolk about a white dial shogun coming this year?

I know there is a white dial Sumo on the way to USA dealers in September....I think its the SRPB179


----------



## clyde_frog

It doesn't wear small to me, when I said it looks big I mean it looks big on the wrist and looks its size, I dont think it wears smaller than the dimensions suggest. It wears larger than watches that are bigger than it in case diamater and lug to lug like the Transocean. It looks a lot bigger than an MM300 which is only 1mm less in case diameter.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1

clyde_frog said:


> It doesn't wear small to me, when I said it looks big I mean it looks big on the wrist and looks its size, I dont think it wears smaller than the dimensions suggest. It wears larger than watches that are bigger than it in case diamater and lug to lug like the Transocean. It looks a lot bigger than an MM300 which is only 1mm less in case diameter.


I agree. Between Samurai, Turtle, and Transocean the Turtle wears the largest of the 3. Still love the Turtles though as they may be the king of comfort for large dive watches. I'm bored in quarantine so just took a couple pics:

7.5 wrist


----------



## Buick

The turtle looks like a great fit for you


----------



## Tickstart

MrDisco99 said:


> They are definitely in the process of sunsetting production of the 7S if they haven't already.


All good things come to and end. Dicks out for 7s


----------



## 99watches

tentimestwenty said:


> The SRP777 actually wears better than an SKX despite visually more bulk.


Speak for yourself, that's definitely not the case for me. Turtle's width makes it an uncomfortable wear bracelet bracelet for me, SKX on stock jubilee is a good fit on my 6.25 inch wrist.


----------



## yonsson

boatswain said:


> Folks getting their 14- series with bracelet are saying the collar is in the middle link.


Great news!


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> Wasn't there some taolk about a white dial shogun coming this year?
> 
> I know there is a white dial Sumo on the way to USA dealers in September....I think its the SRPB179










There sure is!


----------



## konners

This might be the one to tied me over til the supposed "MarineMaster 200" arrives or the false rumour quashed, or SPD151 comes down to a more palatable price.


----------



## konners

I believe so. Sometime April 14th, when the new rendition of the MM200 photo was leaked. Keen to see that too.


----------



## konners

valuewatchguy said:


> lexminute said:
> 
> 
> 
> That, or a baby Shogun would be awesome. Lol baby-somethings are all the rage nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't there some taolk about a white dial shogun coming this year?
> 
> I know there is a white dial Sumo on the way to USA dealers in September....I think its the SRPB179
Click to expand...

And this is my yield attempting to Google image the SRPB179:









Looks like I've reached the end! Almost!


----------



## konners

Here we go:



huangcjz said:


> There is also apparently going to be a new Shogun - I know some people were wanting one. 6R35, 2 models - one with a black dial and a green bezel insert on a stainless steel bracelet, the other with a white dial, grey bezel insert (so possibly metal like the new MM200's?), on a black "rubber" (probably actually silicone, like with the rest of Seiko's new divers' watches recently) strap. The SPB151 and SPB153 are now official, as are just 2 of the new PRESAGEs, the Riki Watanabe design-inspired power reserve ones - the white-dialled SPB161: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/spb161j1
> 
> and the dark blue dial SPB163: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/spb163j1
> 
> They are on the global Seiko web-site, but not on the Seiko Japan web-site. No sign of the rest of the new PRESAGEs yet, though.
> 
> The Japanese web-site also has a notice that GALANTE is being discontinued from September 30, 2020. I can't see that they were ever very popular, and it makes sense for Seiko to concentrate more wood behind fewer arrows with the coming economic difficulties:
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/news/galante_20200408
> 
> https://translate.google.co.uk/tran....seikowatches.com/jp-ja/news/galante_20200408


----------



## ScholarsInk

pojo1806 said:


> Price depending I most likely will go for it, if anywhere has it in stock lol, do we know when they are supposed to release?


Honestly, my SRP789 "Turtle" is one of my big watch regrets. It's considerably less accurate than my SKX and not as wearable. Underwhelming and overhyped. The SKX despite being chunky pretty much disappears on the wrist.

That said, the 'Turtle' (talking pre-Cyclops edition) on a flat Bonetto strap has appeal- it just doesn't look as good (in my opinion) as the SKX009.


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15244855
> 
> There sure is!


That's the Samurai right? I was hoping for a new Shogun.


----------



## valuewatchguy

konners said:


> Here we go:


Thanks....That's the post I was thinking of. I guess no new info on the Shogun yet


----------



## valuewatchguy

konners said:


> And this is my yield attempting to Google image the SRPB179:
> 
> Looks like I've reached the end! Almost!


I've seen the release sheet from an AD, so I know the white sumo is coming along with 2 more variants. 175/177

The date may have slipped due to Covid but it was supposed to be Sept 2020/ All $900 MSRP


----------



## reeder1

tentimestwenty said:


> The SRP777 actually wears better than an SKX despite visually more bulk. If you put an uncle seiko waffle on it, it's really exceptional for the money. Mine is even +/- 5 sec over the span of a week. Maybe just lucky but I can't see trading it for any of the $2000+ models. I'm waiting to see an SPB143 in person to compare the height, but I have a suspicion the SRP777 will wear better.


Totally agree. My turtles and my SLA033 wear very close to the wrist, no flopping and that SLA is big!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z

This just arrived SRPE31K


----------



## GPWatches

NICE!

Please tell us your impressions, this one piqued my interest the most besides the SPB185/187.


----------



## aks12r

gto05z said:


> This just arrived SRPE31K
> View attachment 15246315


is the hour hand suppossed to look like that with the rough surface?


----------



## gto05z

aks12r said:


> is the hour hand suppossed to look like that with the rough surface?


I noticed that as well tonight. I haven't seen any other pics too compare it to, so I have contacted the retailer and will be getting sent a replacement watch


----------



## huangcjz

gto05z said:


> This just arrived SRPE31K


It's interesting that yours has got a Chinese day wheel. Did you get it from Hong Kong, China, Taiwan, Singapore, or somewhere else?

Oh, and I forgot to reply when someone queried my post about the new Shogun, saying that it has a steel bracelet, rather than titanium. All I can say is that the source said that it was steel, but it was a computer translation from a language which was not English, so it could be wrong.


----------



## mi6_

gto05z said:


> This just arrived SRPE31K
> View attachment 15246315


Awesome. I love the size of these. I contemplated getting one of the slightly larger solar tunas for a few years but haven't. Glad I waited as I don't have a grey dial watch and these look amazing. Please post some thoughts or a review if you're willing. I'm just glad Seiko didn't throw a cyclops on this, even if it's just a Hardlex crystal. I think these are spec'd as 43mm wise and only 44mm lug to lug so should wear great on my 6.5" wrist.

I had wanted to get an SPB143J1 as my grey dial watch but not sure I want to spend that much on a Seiko. But this SRPE31K1 would add both a tuna and grey dial to my collection.


----------



## shelfcompact

gto05z said:


> I noticed that as well tonight. I haven't seen any other pics too compare it to, so I have contacted the retailer and will be getting sent a replacement watch


It looks cool to me. If it was an error or one off, I'd keep it. haha


----------



## 99watches

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15244855
> 
> There sure is!


When will this watch be released? Interested but how does the samurai wear on a small 6.25 inch wrist?


----------



## juice009

gto05z said:


> This just arrived SRPE31K
> View attachment 15246315


The size is great for my 6.75" wrist. Not really into the dial colors that it's available in(grey and safari). Also, I wished it had the circular indices to match the case. But the worst of them all is the coating on watch and shroud. Is it PVD black or grey coating? At least they did not put the ceramic shroud on it I prefer SS shroud.


----------



## tsteph12

juice009 said:


> The size is great for my 6.75" wrist. Not really into the dial colors that it's available in(grey and safari). Also, I wished it had the circular indices to match the case. But the worst of them all is the coating on watch and shroud. Is it PVD black or grey coating? At least they did not put the ceramic shroud on it I prefer SS shroud.


I've read the case has been hardened, but was description translated from Japanese to English. I've got the SBDY059 ordered and very much look forward to receiving. Borrowed photo.


----------



## yonsson

tsteph12 said:


> I've read the case has been hardened, but was description translated from Japanese to English. I've got the SBDY059 ordered and very much look forward to receiving. Borrowed photo.
> 
> View attachment 15247833


It's "hard coated", meaning DLC, a result of PVD.


----------



## yonsson

99watches said:


> When will this watch be released? Interested but how does the samurai wear on a small 6.25 inch wrist?


August, I think. It would wear big.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

99watches said:


> When will this watch be released? Interested but how does the samurai wear on a small 6.25 inch wrist?












<6" wrist

It works, but is high

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## gto05z

huangcjz said:


> It's interesting that yours has got a Chinese day wheel. Did you get it from Hong Kong, China, Taiwan, Singapore, or somewhere else?
> 
> Oh, and I forgot to reply when someone queried my post about the new Shogun, saying that it has a steel bracelet, rather than titanium. All I can say is that the source said that it was steel, but it was a computer translation from a language which was not English, so it could be wrong.


bought it here in Australia but its assembled in china I believe


----------



## gto05z

aks12r said:


> is the hour hand suppossed to look like that with the rough surface?


upon closer inspection the minute hand is the same and from what I have seen of others online they are all like that, guess its meant to be


----------



## juice009

yonsson said:


> It's "hard coated", meaning DLC, a result of PVD.


Do you know if the strapcode pvd bracelet will match the color of the watch?


----------



## johnMcKlane

does anyone know the measurement spec of the SPB185 ?


----------



## yonsson

Not yet. Should be the same as the previous model? My guess is it’s an update.


----------



## yonsson

juice009 said:


> Do you know if the strapcode pvd bracelet will match the color of the watch?


They should have plenty pics of dlc-SEIKOs in the Strapcode website.


----------



## johnMcKlane

yonsson said:


> Not yet. Should be the same as the previous model? My guess is it's an update.


44 / 51 L2L ?


----------



## juice009

They dont have it yet with the new tuna watch but i did ask them to post it when they can.


----------



## Andrew Parker

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15244855
> 
> There sure is!


The texture on this dial is 💎


----------



## Joll71

johnMcKlane said:


> 44 / 51 L2L ?


Nah, it's gonna be smaller, for sure. Just look at the case!


----------



## Skysinc

Looks like the new 9RA5 Spring Drive but with the power reserve on the back and the model number seems to show the movement as 9RA2. Can't find a word about this anywhere, neither the movement nor what model this might be. Feels like Grand Seiko press dept sent out the wrong image file and some cat is out of the bag.

Any thoughts?

For reference, this is the 9RA5 from the global Grand Seiko site with PR on the front:


----------



## h_zee13

A user on Reddit posted a bunch of pics of the new SPB151



























































Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJubs

Skysinc said:


> Just noticed this on the most recent Time & Tide article about Grand Seiko.
> View attachment 15326081
> 
> 
> Looks like the new 9RA5 Spring Drive but with the power reserve on the back and the model number seems to show the movement as 9RA2. Can't find a word about this anywhere, neither the movement nor what model this might be. Feels like Grand Seiko press dept sent out the wrong image file and some cat is out of the bag.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> For reference, this is the 9RA5 from the global Grand Seiko site with PR on the front:
> View attachment 15326094


I'm guessing the updated SD movement with the PR on the back is for a limited/special edition, like with the SBGY003 from last year. But if it actually is for regular production models, then that's going to make a lot of people happy.


----------



## natrmrz

h_zee13 said:


> A user on Reddit posted a bunch of pics of the new SPB151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


That King Turtle comparison shot gets me so excited knowing my preference for smaller watches b/c Turtles IMO wear smaller/better than its on paper dimensions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## messyGarage

Dat crystal bevel... Matte insert...
Love it


----------



## Engi

h_zee13 said:


> A user on Reddit posted a bunch of pics of the new SPB151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks, very interesting pics !


----------



## h_zee13

natrmrz said:


> That King Turtle comparison shot gets me so excited knowing my preference for smaller watches b/c Turtles IMO wear smaller/better than its on paper dimensions
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup..was not expecting it to be that much smaller though. I think it looks pretty good in this size

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

h_zee13 said:


> A user on Reddit posted a bunch of pics of the new SPB151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Looks like the L to L dimension is a little less than the King Turtle in that side by side picture. Nice!


----------



## Jeff Pesos

99watches said:


> When will this watch be released? Interested but how does the samurai wear on a small 6.25 inch wrist?


It wears big but not ungainly. Here's the orange Samurai on my 6.25 inch wrist. I am perfectly happy with the way it looks and wears.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Yeah, next year it will be King Turtle time. 100%

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Jeff Pesos said:


> It wears big but not ungainly. Here's the orange Samurai on my 6.25 inch wrist. I am perfectly happy with the way it looks and wears.


I like the herringbone tile floor but I have to ask, is that wallpaper in a garage? Or did you pull the car and motorcycle into the family room? I've been starring at that headlight for a few minutes trying to figure out the car but I can't. Now I have to know, what is it?


----------



## johnMcKlane

Is it me or there is less and less post on WUS ?


----------



## Vicbittet

Love this watch, debating on getting either the padi version or a sumo next.
(oops, wrong thread)









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## konners

johnMcKlane said:


> Is it me or there is less and less post on WUS ?


Less on this. But it's a huge of activity on the new 62mas reinterpretation thread!


----------



## Cosmodromedary

Umm... huh?


----------



## gav1230

Cosmodromedary said:


> View attachment 15331977
> 
> Umm... huh?


If I had to guess, I think they're trying to copy the swatch playbook by marketing their lower end models as artsy/quirky collectibles rather than serious watches


----------



## consonance2

18000 

Inviato dal mio SM-N960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

What the cool cats wear and have always worn = SEIKO


----------



## timetellinnoob

i mean if it takes some ugly watches like those to get kids into Seiko... maybe it'd be worth it.


----------



## theboss17

I've just picked up the Captain Willard reissue, the SPB153. Just wow - the green dial is amazing. Imo its a much better looking watch than the SPB151. I would really love a 20mm waffle strap in green.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

theboss17 said:


> I've just picked up the Captain Willard reissue, the SPB153. Just wow - the green dial is amazing. Imo its a much better looking watch than the SPB151. I would really love a 20mm waffle strap in green.


Is it because of the angle the picture was taken? But your date wheel appears misaligned...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Is it because of the angle the picture was taken? But your date wheel appears misaligned...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Maybe it began to change date...


----------



## theboss17

Probably the angle - heres another pic. The bezel looks green /smokey green with a touch of brown depending on the light.


----------



## Mbappe

theboss17 said:


> I've just picked up the Captain Willard reissue, the SPB153. Just wow - the green dial is amazing. Imo its a much better looking watch than the SPB151. I would really love a 20mm waffle strap in green.


Congrats! The green looks awesome.


----------



## Tickstart

What did it cost?


----------



## Georgewg

Do you think that the new black dial stainless steel 6105 Captain Willard will drop in price to between $600 to $750 in the next 6 months?

The great John Holmes wears a digital watch and Ron Jeremy wears Crocs.


----------



## Engi

50% drop w.r.t. list price seems to much, I guess a 30% discount is more reasonable


----------



## yonsson

theboss17 said:


> Probably the angle - heres another pic. The bezel looks green /smokey green with a touch of brown depending on the light.


Congrats! In that pic it's easy to see that the left side of the hands are brushed. Not sure yet if I like that or not.


----------



## brandon\

Cosmodromedary said:


> View attachment 15331977
> 
> Umm... huh?


I really don't like that ugly one...


----------



## Toshk

SLA037



























Fantastic! Bezel is times better then the one on the SLA017, but I love the strap the most


----------



## boatswain

Toshk said:


> SLA037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic! Bezel is times better then the one on the SLA017, but I love the strap the most


Beautiful! 

Congratulations


----------



## Locutusaborg

Fantastic! Bezel is times better then the one on the SLA017, but I love the strap the most [/QUOTE]

What's better about the bezel? The bezel on my 017 has better action than any diver I own, including my sub.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk

Locutusaborg said:


> Fantastic! Bezel is times better then the one on the SLA017, but I love the strap the most


What's better about the bezel? The bezel on my 017 has better action than any diver I own, including my sub.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

I have owned 4 SLA017s and they all had flimsy bezels!


----------



## chinjung55555

so cool


----------



## Degr8n8

SlA037
Love the high domed crystal and low light legibility of this one, even without the lume charged up. That along with the small size makes for a very charming watch.


----------



## yonsson

Toshk said:


> What's better about the bezel? The bezel on my 017 has better action than any diver I own, including my sub.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have owned 4 SLA017s and they all had flimsy bezels!
[/QUOTE]
Easily adjustable. Just take it off and bend up the click ring.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

yonsson said:


> Easily adjustable. Just take it off and bend up the click ring.


Sure, but you'd hope that such measures wouldn't be necessary on a multi-thousand $ limited edition luxury watch. Perhaps the warranty would cover it?


----------



## Fireice113

Grand Seiko SBGE253/5/7 have hit the Grand Seiko Japan website, even some for sale on Chrono24 at slightly discounted prices, looks like the official release is sometime this month.









SBGE253 | グランドセイコー公式サイト


セラミックス製のベゼルを搭載した新時代のスプリングドライブGMT




www.grand-seiko.com


----------



## carloscastro7

Seiko just dropped a bunch of blue dial variants of existing models including the Sumo. Check out their Instagram 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

^Japan Blue...Wonder if it originally meant to coincide with the Olympics. Cool that a portion of proceeds are being donated for Covid btw


----------



## Woodpuppy

I'd like to see some better pics. Love blue dials!


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCaMLXLndeW/


----------



## v1triol

Those two looks sweet, each limited to 1000 pieces.

SBDC113









SBSA061


----------



## daytripper

Dang I want that SBSA, but doesn't it say 500 pieces only actually?


----------



## mconlonx

daytripper said:


> Dang I want that SBSA, but doesn't it say 500 pieces only actually?


Looks like:








SBSA061 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com





Dang. Because I know I won't be able to get one, but really, really want one...


----------



## watch55collector

Does anybody know the reference of that blue Presage, the 1964 olympic issue I assume?


----------



## manofrolex

yonsson said:


> I have owned 4 SLA017s and they all had flimsy bezels!
> Easily adjustable. Just take it off and bend up the click ring.


Same as pop the case back and regulate it yourself in this price range it is simply unacceptable


----------



## oo8evbyhhg9z5m

Woodpuppy said:


> I'd like to see some better pics. Love blue dials!
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CCaMLXLndeW/


What is that tonneau shaped one?


----------



## v1triol

watch55collector said:


> Does anybody know the reference of that blue Presage, the 1964 olympic issue I assume?


SARX081


----------



## yonsson

SBGE253: Black
SBGE255: Blue
SBGE257: Green

More pics here:




__





SEIKO/GS HT 2020 - TWG photo shoot


Ingen har väl missat SEIKO/GS-eventet som KOM Globen höll tidigare i veckan? Vi göteborgare gör ju dock allt för att slippa röra på oss allt för mycket, så igår var jag och @Pinsam och fotograferade de SEIKO/GS-releaser som kommer i sensommar och i höst. Höstmodellerna får inte visas än så det...




klocksnack.se


----------



## yonsson

Fireice113 said:


> looks like the official release is sometime this month.


It's official as of today. No press release it seems.


----------



## Fordehouse

v1triol said:


> SARX081
> View attachment 15341352


That looks exquisite, what is the price and exclusivity?


----------



## v1triol

Fordehouse said:


> That looks exquisite, what is the price and exclusivity?


Around 970 US, 1000 pieces.


----------



## GEO_79

I don't see anything special about these limited editions. Seiko makes way to many limited editions.


----------



## Engi

GEO_79 said:


> I don't see anything special in these limited editions. Seiko makes way to many limited editions.


+ 1


----------



## huangcjz

They're really going all in on the green seconds hands this year, with the earlier GS U.S.A. Sōkō Special Editions as well.


----------



## Ginseng108

SBGE253 looks real good! And 40mm is extra nice. Pretty thick at 14.7mm though. Non-rotating bezel, right? If so, why would you need a 24-hour scale in two places? Isn't that redundant? If you're going to have two scales, one should move to allow setting a third time zone. For example: Washington, Tokyo, Stockholm.


----------



## timetellinnoob

GEO_79 said:


> I don't see anything special about these limited editions. Seiko makes way to many limited editions.


"but she's got a new hat!!"


----------



## Jaguarshark

Fireice113 said:


> Grand Seiko SBGE253/5/7 have hit the Grand Seiko Japan website, even some for sale on Chrono24 at slightly discounted prices, looks like the official release is sometime this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBGE253 | グランドセイコー公式サイト
> 
> 
> セラミックス製のベゼルを搭載した新時代のスプリングドライブGMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.grand-seiko.com


That date location is


----------



## fillerbunny

A Finnish AD is listing two new chronos, a 41.4mm solar and a 41.5mm mecaquartz one. No pricing yet, though the 8T67 models are listed on Seiko Hungary's site at HUF 74,000 on leather, 81,000 on bracelet and 99,000 for the gold one.

On further go ogling two of the V176 ones are listed in Taiwan at NT$ 11,250-12,000.

Oh well, at least international chronos aren't 43-45mm anymore. The panda is nice, and kudos for using (their only?) movements without a 24-hour dial!

SSC769P1









SSC771P1









SSC773P1









SSB377P1









SSB379P1









SSB382P1









SSB383P1









SSB385P1


----------



## irish0625

fillerbunny said:


> A Finnish AD is listing two new chronos, a 41.4mm solar and a 41.5mm mecaquartz one. No pricing yet, though the 8T67 models are listed on Seiko Hungary's site at HUF 74,000 on leather, 81,000 on bracelet and 99,000 for the gold one.
> 
> On further go ogling two of the V176 ones are listed in Taiwan at NT$ 11,250-12,000.
> 
> Oh well, at least international chronos aren't 43-45mm anymore. The panda is nice, and kudos for using (their only?) movements without a 24-hour dial!
> 
> SSC769P1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSC771P1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSC773P1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSB377P1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSB379P1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSB382P1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSB383P1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSB385P1


Oh wow those are super cool looking, I really like the retro/modern design of these.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Jaguarshark said:


> That date location is


Don't judge me


----------



## barewrist

Toshk said:


> SLA037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic! Bezel is times better then the one on the SLA017, but I love the strap the most


This is awesome!


----------



## barewrist

natrmrz said:


> That King Turtle comparison shot gets me so excited knowing my preference for smaller watches b/c Turtles IMO wear smaller/better than its on paper dimensions
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm shocked, I had not seen the dimensions and thought the Willard was larger than the turtle.


----------



## huangcjz

barewrist said:


> I'm shocked, I had not seen the dimensions and thought the Willard was larger than the turtle.


The original one is larger. The SLA033 expensive modern re-interpretation is 45 mm, 1 mm larger than the original at 44 mm, and the new, more affordable modern re-interpretation is 1.3 mm smaller than the original, at 42.7 mm.


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> The original one is larger. The SLA033 expensive modern re-interpretation is 45 mm, 1 mm larger than the original at 44 mm, and the new, more affordable modern re-interpretation is 1.3 mm smaller than the original, at 42.7 mm.


The thickness also differs.


----------



## barewrist

huangcjz said:


> The original one is larger. The SLA033 expensive modern re-interpretation is 45 mm, 1 mm larger than the original at 44 mm, and the new, more affordable modern re-interpretation is 1.3 mm smaller than the original, at 42.7 mm.


This makes so much sense. Thanks for explaining. I had talked to an AD recently who tried unsuccessfully to talk me into preordering a Willard. If they had simply mentioned this, well the result may have been different.


----------



## GEO_79

barewrist said:


> This makes so much sense. Thanks for explaining. I had talked to an AD recently who tried unsuccessfully to talk me into preordering a Willard. If they had simply mentioned this, well the result may have been different.


I'm quite sure that your AD probably didn't know all these details about the new or old Willard. 

Sent from my galaxy s20 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis

Seiko have a certain "genius" for ugly. 
I know of no other brand that can do it 'just-so' like Seiko.
Not outright poop, but more like 'a little bit of wasabe in your coffee' kinda thing.
JUST enough ugly to ruin the pleasure.



fillerbunny said:


> SSC769P1


----------



## fillerbunny

Chronopolis said:


> Seiko have a certain "genius" for ugly.
> I know of no other brand that can do it 'just-so' like Seiko.
> Not outright poop, but more like 'a little bit of wasabe in your coffee' kinda thing.
> JUST enough ugly to ruin the pleasure.


Well, you can't blame Citizen for not trying.


----------



## tentimestwenty

Haha, I think that's one of the BEST looking citizens of recent memory. Not sure if you were trying to use it as an example of screwed up design but you should see their other current offerings!



fillerbunny said:


> Well, you can't blame Citizen for not trying.


----------



## fillerbunny

tentimestwenty said:


> Haha, I think that's one of the BEST looking citizens of recent memory. Not sure if you were trying to use it as an example of screwed up design but you should see their other current offerings!


Yea, I know, I've been telling myself I don't need one for a while now.

The new Seiko just strongly reminded me of the Citizen and how there's just _something _wrong with it. The dials on all solars and eco-drives look weird, for one.


----------



## Jeff Pesos

Rocat said:


> I like the herringbone tile floor but I have to ask, is that wallpaper in a garage? Or did you pull the car and motorcycle into the family room? I've been starring at that headlight for a few minutes trying to figure out the car but I can't. Now I have to know, what is it?


Haha it's an old Fiat Palio (2008 model). By the way, those are wall tiles in my car porch. Keeps it waterproof and shiny 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyeo

tentimestwenty said:


> Haha, I think that's one of the BEST looking citizens of recent memory. Not sure if you were trying to use it as an example of screwed up design but you should see their other current offerings!


Any idea whats the reference for this?


----------



## barewrist

GEO_79 said:


> I'm quite sure that your AD probably didn't know all these details about the new or old Willard.
> 
> Sent from my galaxy s20 plus using Tapatalk


Lol yeah that's true.


----------



## fillerbunny

dannyeo said:


> Any idea whats the reference for this?


CA0450-57A. JDM, I believe.


----------



## natrmrz

SBDC109 and 111 now available on seiya! Just ordered 









SEIKO Prospex 200M Diver Automatic SBDC109 Made in Japan


SBDC109/SPB151J1 == New 6R35 Movement == Listed Price: 154,000JPY Case & bracelet: Stainless Steel with SEIKO Dia-Shield Crystal: Curved Sapphire (with non-reflection coating) Crown: Screw-down Waterproof: 200 m water resistance for divers Lumi Bright: hands and markers Diameter 42.7 mm (w/o the...




www.seiyajapan.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricem13

Already sold out...

Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## yeesi

see it in ins


----------



## hornet222

fillerbunny said:


> A Finnish AD is listing two new chronos, a 41.4mm solar and a 41.5mm mecaquartz one. No pricing yet, though the 8T67 models are listed on Seiko Hungary's site at HUF 74,000 on leather, 81,000 on bracelet and 99,000 for the gold one.
> 
> On further go ogling two of the V176 ones are listed in Taiwan at NT$ 11,250-12,000.
> 
> Oh well, at least international chronos aren't 43-45mm anymore. The panda is nice, and kudos for using (their only?) movements without a 24-hour dial!
> 
> SSC769P1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSC771P1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSC773P1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSB377P1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSB379P1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSB382P1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSB383P1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSB385P1


I love the SSC771P1 with the panda dial. I hope we will get it here in Canada too


----------



## natrmrz

Timeless got the SPB153!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8

Lov


natrmrz said:


> Timeless got the SPB153!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the look of these new Willards! The size of this one is smaller than the turtle and must wear great! I just looked up that these are 15mm thick, which may make it tall for some. Would love to hear what the owners here have to say about wearability.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

What happened to this thread?


----------



## valuewatchguy

Degr8n8 said:


> Lov
> 
> Love the look of these new Willards! The size of this one is smaller than the turtle and must wear great! I just looked up that these are 15mm thick, which may make it tall for some. Would love to hear what the owners here have to say about wearability.


Its on-wrist feel is like a 3/4 scale SRP Turtle. I know paper dimensions only make it seem 10-15% smaller but on wrist it wears smaller than that. The short lug to lug, the smalelr dial opening, and the beveled glass all work together to reduce the bulk of the watch.

TURTLE
Dia: 44.3mm
L2L: 48 mm
Thicknes: 13 mm
Lug Width: 22 mm

WILLARD-X
Dia: 42.7 mm
L2L: 46 mm
Thicknes: 13.2 mm
Lug Width: 20 mm

There are some articles that say the willard is 15mm.....don't believe it! No way. I think they may be taking the embossed logo on back into account and measure to the tip top of the domed glass. On wrist it wears like 13.2. I actually had trouble believing its thicker than the turtle. though I have seen some profiles indicating that it is. Here is a side by side below I found.










I think the other big contibuting factor for the Willard to wear smaller is the 20mm lug width. Even on my 7.25" wrist many 22mm straps feel like a belt strapped to my wrist. Especially if the straps didn't taper. The 20mm tapering strap of the Willard is just more comfortable. (not sure if the bracelet tapers but the ruibber strap does)

The Turtle of which I have owned.....7 I think....always just felt like it took too much wrist real estate for me. This Willard fixes all that.


----------



## rcorreale

Degr8n8 said:


> Lov
> 
> Love the look of these new Willards! The size of this one is smaller than the turtle and must wear great! I just looked up that these are 15mm thick, which may make it tall for some. Would love to hear what the owners here have to say about wearability.


There's a dedicated Willard-X thread where you can read comments by many owners.


----------



## Stu47

Seiko Astron GPS Solar 5X53 Dual-Time Sport Titanium


Seiko Astron GPS Solar 5X53 Dual-Time Sport Titanium: Since 2012, Seiko Astron has led the world in GPS Solar technology. The Astron GPS Solar collection




watchilove.com





This is what I want to see.


----------



## valuewatchguy

rcorreale said:


> There's a dedicated Willard-X thread where you can read comments by many owners.











**** Seiko Prospex SPB151/153 "Captain...


The crown is a non-issue for me. The lack of a date surround is a pet peeve of mine, in general I won't buy a watch with raised indices and no matching date surround, but I like this watch enough to overlook it. For me that's the one design flaw, but I suspect it's so that the much more...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## countingseconds

valuewatchguy said:


> Its on-wrist feel is like a 3/4 scale SRP Turtle. I know paper dimensions only make it seem 10-15% smaller but on wrist it wears smaller than that. The short lug to lug, the smalelr dial opening, and the beveled glass all work together to reduce the bulk of the watch.
> 
> TURTLE
> Dia: 44.3mm
> L2L: 48 mm
> Thicknes: 13 mm
> Lug Width: 22 mm
> 
> WILLARD-X
> Dia: 42.7 mm
> L2L: 46 mm
> Thicknes: 13.2 mm
> Lug Width: 20 mm
> 
> There are some articles that say the willard is 15mm.....don't believe it! No way. I think they may be taking the embossed logo on back into account and measure to the tip top of the domed glass. On wrist it wears like 13.2. I actually had trouble believing its thicker than the turtle. though I have seen some profiles indicating that it is. Here is a side by side below I found.
> 
> View attachment 15370734
> 
> 
> I think the other big contibuting factor for the Willard to wear smaller is the 20mm lug width. Even on my 7.25" wrist many 22mm straps feel like a belt strapped to my wrist. Especially if the straps didn't taper. The 20mm tapering strap of the Willard is just more comfortable. (not sure if the bracelet tapers but the ruibber strap does)
> 
> The Turtle of which I have owned.....7 I think....always just felt like it took too much wrist real estate for me. This Willard fixes all that.


Thanks for the side by side comparison: it saves me some money cause it's too small. My turtle is one of the most comfortable watches I've ever worn, don't see myself going any smaller than that.


----------



## hakabasch

SBGE255 review out


----------



## hakabasch

So are SBGE257 and SBGE253 's videos


----------



## hedd

The Manta rays are the first STO design I've liked. I think I might pick up the turtle. Do y'all think it will be in the discount bin in a few months like other STO models?


----------



## Jeff Pesos

hedd said:


> The Manta rays are the first STO design I've liked. I think I might pick up the turtle. Do y'all think it will be in the discount bin in a few months like other STO models?


As with most non limited runs, yes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners

Just noticed this has come I to stock:









Seiko Prospex Tuna 1000 Metres Professional Saturation Diving Titanium Watch SLA042J1


SLA042J1: Seiko Prospex Tuna 1000 Metres Professional Saturation Diving Titanium Watch. With free extended warranty. Sapphire crystal lens. Black dial. Silicone strap. Uni-directional rotating bezel.




www.watcho.co.uk


----------



## Tanker G1

I don't see discussion or know anything but I'm ready for the next gen titanium Shogun. I like the current case and 22 mm lugs fine but it needs sapphire, brushed ceramic insert, 6R35, and a much better bracelet and clasp. Do it Seiko.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tanker G1 said:


> I don't see discussion or know anything but I'm ready for the next gen titanium Shogun. I like the current case and 22 mm lugs fine but it needs sapphire, brushed ceramic insert, 6R35, and a much better bracelet and clasp. Do it Seiko.


Same!

i will say that the 6r35 might not be a huge upgrade to the 6R15 BUT the 70 hour power reserve is the cats meow


----------



## Rice and Gravy

When are these (black version) supposed to come out?









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

Tanker G1 said:


> I don't see discussion or know anything but I'm ready for the next gen titanium Shogun. I like the current case and 22 mm lugs fine but it needs sapphire, brushed ceramic insert, 6R35, and a much better bracelet and clasp. Do it Seiko.


Have a feeling Seiko is scratching their heads on what to do with the Shogun. It may not turn out well. It should have been refreshed by now.

Sent from my AGS2-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

2 new Tunas up on Seiya's site

SBDX038
Price increase of $62,000 JPY, $585 USD over the outgoing Emperor.
New dial, hand set and Ever Brilliant Steel bezel.






















































Notice the DLC main case









SBDX035 LE 1,100 pieces

























































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

The SBDX038 is a stunner! Would love to own someday.


----------



## golden state of mind

Rice and Gravy said:


> When are these (black version) supposed to come out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I wish there was a no date version


----------



## ahonobaka

The inclusion of the ever brilliant steel on the Emperor bezel is a nice surprise and makes sense given the price increase. That said, I don't personally prefer the bezel font, which looks much like the aftermarket bezel fonts found on frankened 6309's etc. Also I'm of the few that preferred the monster hands on the Tuna's and disliked how this new model only has the minutes hand split down the middle, however from a legibility standpoint I can't say this is a step back as the minutes hand is accented for sure


----------



## jmai

New Street Fighter V LE's
Not really my taste but I think this is a fantastic way to get young people interested in watches!
I especially love the "choose-your-fighter" style website design. So very well done.









Seiko 5 Sports STREET FIGHTER V Limited Edition | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko 5 Sports proudly announces a collection designed in collaboration with Street Fighter V, a fighting game that has gained massive popularity worldwide. The collection features six models inspired by the game's central characters well-liked throughout the series.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## daytripper

That Ryu one looks nice, first of the 5KXs I actually want. Also the Zangief one would look nice if it was a less bold colour.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Camo one's kind of cool, but needs white hands.


----------



## fillerbunny

jmai said:


> New Street Fighter V LE's
> Not really my taste but I think this is a fantastic way to get young people interested in watches!
> I especially love the "choose-your-fighter" style website design. So very well done.


I also appreciate the presentation and the attention to detail. However, I'm not sure "young people" have ever heard of Street Fighter...


----------



## clyde_frog

fillerbunny said:


> I also appreciate the presentation and the attention to detail. However, I'm not sure "young people" have ever heard of Street Fighter...


Funny. Pretty much anybody on this planet who's ever been anywhere near computer games has heard of Street Fighter.


----------



## brandon\

clyde_frog said:


> Funny. Pretty much anybody on this planet who's ever been anywhere near computer games has heard of Street Fighter.


Sure. But is it still relevant. I'm almost 40 and Street Fighter was my jam. Does the young crowd give a damn about that game?


----------



## ewewew

fillerbunny said:


> I also appreciate the presentation and the attention to detail. However, I'm not sure "young people" have ever heard of Street Fighter...


My kids are both under 10 and they've played the Street Fighter 30th Anniversary Collection for the Nintendo Switch, but they're more into Mortal Kombat 11.


----------



## Galaga

georgefl74 said:


> Have a feeling Seiko is scratching their heads on what to do with the Shogun. It may not turn out well. It should have been refreshed by now.
> 
> Sent from my AGS2-W09 using Tapatalk


I read somewhere that it will come out with a green bezel insert and will be on stainless steel.


----------



## fillerbunny

ewewew said:


> My kids are both under 10 and they've played the Street Fighter 30th Anniversary Collection for the Nintendo Switch, but they're more into Mortal Kombat 11.


Not everyone has a loving home where they're taught there are things more important than Fortnite.


----------



## huangcjz

At $440 USD each, young people can't afford these watches anyway. This article says it was "a major part of growing up in the 1990s", so I guess it's aimed at adults with nostalgia from then who can afford them, like the rest of these sorts of collabs Seiko do:









Seiko Introduces the Seiko 5 Sports x Street Fighter V | SJX Watches


Inspired by the iconic Capcom fighting game.




watchesbysjx.com


----------



## Woodpuppy

No screw down crown, no deal.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Woodpuppy said:


> No screw down crown, no deal.


It's a very well known fact that watches lacking a screw-in crown will dissolve when coming into contact with water.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hedd

I don't think those 5s are for kids. They are for collectors, otakus, hipsters, and street style.


----------



## Woodpuppy

lxnastynotch93 said:


> It's a very well known fact that watches lacking a screw-in crown will dissolve when coming into contact with water.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I KNEW IT!


----------



## Tickstart

lxnastynotch93 said:


> It's a very well known fact that watches lacking a screw-in crown will dissolve when coming into contact with water.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


The main issue with a non-screwdown crown isn't waterproofitability but rather the vomit that enters one's mouth from the gastrointestinal tract, and subsequent heartburn - just thinking about a non-screwdown on an SKX case.


----------



## yonsson

Rice and Gravy said:


> When are these (black version) supposed to come out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


These will be official 1/9. I've got the pics ready.


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> These will be official 1/9. I've got the pics ready.


How thick are they Yonsson? Cheers.


----------



## daytripper

yonsson said:


> These will be official 1/9. I've got the pics ready.


Are they gonna be priced similar to the new compass Alpinists? or closer to Willard X and MAS reissue price?


----------



## soulbazz

Non-applied indices and no compass bezel (and associated extra parts)...I'd hope they came in less expensive than the compass bezel Alpinist.


----------



## Rocat

hedd said:


> I don't think those 5s are for kids. They are for collectors, otakus, hipsters, and street style.


The "Skinny Jeans" crowd and the "I never left my Parents basement and I'm 40 years old" crowd.


----------



## huangcjz

soulbazz said:


> Non-applied indices and no compass bezel (and associated extra parts)...I'd hope they came in less expensive than the compass bezel Alpinist.


FYI, the SARB017's indices are stamped, not applied.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Gnomon & Sieya have the SBBN045

It's a looker for sure 



















Love the new bezel, dial & hands 


















That lume












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

^
Just buy it already Shannon!


----------



## Spring-Diver

tsteph12 said:


> ^
> Just buy it already Shannon!


It'll have to wait. I need a new surfboard first 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soursenseless

Hmm the Gnoman write up says it is a curved crystal like the SBBN031, but the crystal’s looked flat in every photo I’ve seen (including gnoman’s photos). Anyone have any information either way?


----------



## jmai

In my opinion, the point isn't that a 5 year old would be able to afford one of these Street Fighter watches. The point is that they'll see it in likely targeted ads or somewhere, and give their interest in watches a spark. There are plenty of kids these days who know Street Fighter - Capcom has done a good job in keeping it somewhat relevant after all these years.

But I do agree that the primary market is 30 somethings with nostalgic memories of the game.


----------



## konners

Spring-Diver said:


> Gnomon & Sieya have the SBBN045
> 
> It's a looker for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the new bezel, dial & hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That lume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No ProSpex logo on the crown.


----------



## Friendofthemice

I really love these new Street Fighter V watches. Although, I don't think I would ever buy one. The blue in the Chun Li one stands out quite nice.


----------



## kioshi

huangcjz said:


> FYI, the SARB017's indices are stamped, not applied.


What? I have one. They're applied.


----------



## johnMcKlane

kioshi said:


> What? I have one. They're applied.
> View attachment 15415580


They are stamped ...


----------



## johnMcKlane

kioshi said:


> What? I have one. They're applied.
> View attachment 15415580











Seiko SARB Alpinist 6R15


A quick look during the service of a 6R15 movement featured in the Alpinist modela from Seiko.



www.welwynwatches.co.uk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

konners said:


> No ProSpex logo on the crown.


Unsigned crown? Sky is falling, confirmed.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fillerbunny

Are the Street Fighter models the first of their kind to enjoy a global launch? It'd be interesting to know how popular these very... _Japanese _products prove.


----------



## 0elcid0

New Seiko Presage "Sharpe Edged Series"









Seiko WebPage:
<セイコー プレザージュ>より、シャープなシルエットと見ごたえのあるダイヤルが印象的な新デザインコレクション「Sharp Edged Series」始動 | ニュース | セイコーウオッチ


----------



## valuewatchguy

0elcid0 said:


> New Seiko Presage "Sharpe Edged Series"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko WebPage:
> <セイコー プレザージュ>より、シャープなシルエットと見ごたえのあるダイヤルが印象的な新デザインコレクション「Sharp Edged Series」始動 | ニュース | セイコーウオッチ


Thats not bad at all. Very handsome piece. Would like to see real world pics


----------



## ffnc1020

New 9F GMT


----------



## brash47

ffnc1020 said:


> New 9F GMT


If that's real, any idea about buying an explorer just disappeared....

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17

Looks like lumed hands are back in both posts above about the 9f and new presage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weebergy

0elcid0 said:


> New Seiko Presage "Sharpe Edged Series"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko WebPage:
> <セイコー プレザージュ>より、シャープなシルエットと見ごたえのあるダイヤルが印象的な新デザインコレクション「Sharp Edged Series」始動 | ニュース | セイコーウオッチ


The end link and lug connection really throwing me off.... but the dial looks lovely.


----------



## WastedYears

ffnc1020 said:


> New 9F GMT


You have a reference number for that?


----------



## Fordehouse

WastedYears said:


> You have a reference number for that?


SBGN017


----------



## WastedYears

Fordehouse said:


> SBGN017


Thanks!


----------



## Woodpuppy

So the GMT- the red hand it set for your travel destination; does it then act as the hour hand or is it stationary? Is this feature really useful to folks? I can see it being useful if you were traveling frequently to the same time zone, of if in employment that engaged in frequent communication & business with another location. Otherwise, I just rest my watch. Although, when we had infants and travelled from Florida to Colorado to see my grandmother, we just stayed on eastern so we didn’t interrupt our girls’ routines. They weren’t sleeping in anyway 😂


----------



## mike_right

another picture from the web


----------



## Domo

0elcid0 said:


> New Seiko Presage "Sharpe Edged Series"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko WebPage:
> <セイコー プレザージュ>より、シャープなシルエットと見ごたえのあるダイヤルが印象的な新デザインコレクション「Sharp Edged Series」始動 | ニュース | セイコーウオッチ


Very nice, the other colours are nice too.
What happened to putting a 6L35 in a presage though? Was the SJE073 just a massive troll? Seems like a lot of work for a laugh...


----------



## aalin13

Woodpuppy said:


> So the GMT- the red hand it set for your travel destination; does it then act as the hour hand or is it stationary? Is this feature really useful to folks? I can see it being useful if you were traveling frequently to the same time zone, of if in employment that engaged in frequent communication & business with another location. Otherwise, I just rest my watch. Although, when we had infants and travelled from Florida to Colorado to see my grandmother, we just stayed on eastern so we didn't interrupt our girls' routines. They weren't sleeping in anyway


No, this is what's known as a travellers GMT, where the GMT hand is set to GMT time or your home time. The local hour hand can be adjusted forwards and backwards in one hour increment when arriving at a new time zone when travelling. It is a really handy feature, especially on a HAQ, where the minute hand and the second hand don't need to be stopped to adjust the hour hand, so the accuracy isn't interrupted by time adjustment.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy

aalin13 said:


> No, this is what's known as a travellers GMT, where the GMT hand is set to GMT time or your home time. The local hour hand can be adjusted forwards and backwards in one hour increment when arriving at a new time zone when travelling. It is a really handy feature, especially on a HAQ, where the minute hand and the second hand don't need to be stopped to adjust the hour hand, so the accuracy isn't interrupted by time adjustment.


On a HA quartz I can definitely see the utility of this, less so on an automatic. However these days, with frequent business travel pretty much being a thing of the past, having an "office" GMT might actually be more useful!


----------



## aalin13

One-Seventy said:


> On a HA quartz I can definitely see the utility of this, less so on an automatic. However these days, with frequent business travel pretty much being a thing of the past, having an "office" GMT might actually be more useful!


Actually, it's a shame Seiko doesn't offer this movement with a rotating 24 hours bezel. On any GMT watch, keeping the GMT hand to GMT/UTC time, and simply rotating the 24 hours bezel will allow tracking of another time zone. Much simpler to operate than an office GMT where adjustment requires unlocking the crown and using it to adjust the GMT hand.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35

Domo said:


> Very nice, the other colours are nice too.
> What happened to putting a 6L35 in a presage though? Was the SJE073 just a massive troll? Seems like a lot of work for a laugh...


They also put it in enameled and lacquered Presage watches, but almost doubled the price. There is a thread about it, search by "Are Seiko prices spiralling out of contro?l" or alike.

I am very happy of having pulled the trigger on mine (SJE073).


----------



## smalleq

One-Seventy said:


> On a HA quartz I can definitely see the utility of this, less so on an automatic. However these days, with frequent business travel pretty much being a thing of the past, having an "office" GMT might actually be more useful!


Independently adjustable hour hand is an underrated complication on any watch while traveling, but especially something like a HAQ. One of the reasons I sold my GS SBGV245 is I was annoyed that the seconds hacked while changing time zones during travel and losing my accuracy. When the SBGP015 came out with the new movement it was an instant buy. Of course, I'm not exactly traveling at the moment, but I'm sure at some point in the next two years I'll be able to start making use of that feature again.


----------



## GrumpyBear

smalleq said:


> Independently adjustable hour hand is an underrated complication on any watch


Pretty much exactly my sentiments. The new 9F non GMT also features a jumping hour hand. Neat.


----------



## Clint Pockets

valuewatchguy said:


> Thats not bad at all. Very handsome piece. Would like to see real world pics


----------



## tiki5698

Fordehouse said:


> SBGN017


Is it limited? Found an IG post that was captioned 1 of 56?


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEV8tGpnadC/


----------



## arlee

tiki5698 said:


> Is it limited? Found an IG post that was captioned 1 of 56?
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CEV8tGpnadC/


think you answered your own question 
1 of 56 - sounds like its limited to me


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Clint Pockets said:


> View attachment 15417538


Bruhhhhh.

This is absolutely fire, flames, fuego, Caliente. Sign me up.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

Are the 9f Grand Seiko GMTs perpetual calendar watches like discontinued models with the 8f56 movement...?


----------



## watchcrank_tx

mconlonx said:


> Are the 9f Grand Seiko GMTs perpetual calendar watches like discontinued models with the 8f56 movement...?


No, Grand Seiko went all-in on having a mechanical date and so far have not complicated it with any complex calendaring functions which were trivial for a motor driven date.


----------



## mconlonx

watchcrank_tx said:


> No, Grand Seiko went all-in on having a mechanical date and so far have not complicated it with any complex calendaring functions which were trivial for a motor driven date.


Huh. That's actually a bit disappointing... so quickest date and hour hand adjust at position 2 of the crown? How... mundane...


----------



## Mmpaste

Man, I love me some 9f. As soon as the right one comes along, I'm buying one and calling it quits. Meanwhile, still biding my time and watching it go past one tick at a time while wearing this military failed reissue.


----------



## reeder1

ffnc1020 said:


> New 9F GMT


Hey all- is this happening?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrumpyBear

mconlonx said:


> Huh. That's actually a bit disappointing... so quickest date and hour hand adjust at position 2 of the crown? How... mundane...


Nope, the new 9F85/86 do not feature quickset date, but a jumping hour hand.


----------



## Flicker

Here are all the colours of the Presage Sharp Edged Series.

Models are (with Seiko's description of the colour):

SPB165J1/SARX075 - Shironeri, an unbleached silky white

SPB167J1/SARX077 - Aitetsu, or indigo iron

SPB169J1/SARX079 - Tokiwa, the color of evergreen trees

SPB170J1/SARX080 - Susutake, a brown-toned smoked bamboo

Like these a lot. The new handset is excellent, also love an angular case and the Seiko speciality indices and dial. A welcome return for lume on the hands and indices too for a Presage model.

I'm considering the white.

These are available from September.


----------



## Flicker

Photo of SARX075 / SPB165J1


----------



## Paganizonda51

This SARX075 looks amazing ! Do we know the diamater and the price ? It would we be one of my future watches if it is less than 40mm in diamater and less than 500€


----------



## Cosmodromedary

39.3mm,
100,000 yen (excluding tax),
Which is nearly exactly 800 Euro.


----------



## fluence4

Paganizonda51 said:


> This SARX075 looks amazing ! Do we know the diamater and the price ? It would we be one of my future watches if it is less than 40mm in diamater and less than 500€




Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## M0hammed_Khaled

Paganizonda51 said:


> This SARX075 looks amazing ! Do we know the diamater and the price ? It would we be one of my future watches if it is less than 40mm in diamater and less than 500€


too high hopes 
man i am surprised almost all watches have risen in price... 1500 oris aquis is 2000 at the least... 1100 longines hydroconquest is not 1500, heck sumo is priced at 1000 now xD


----------



## Paganizonda51

Cosmodromedary said:


> 39.3mm,
> 100,000 yen (excluding tax),
> Which is nearly exactly 800 Euro.


I've seen it on the French Seiko online store at 990€ in pre-order...



M0hammed_Khaled said:


> too high hopes
> man i am surprised almost all watches have risen in price... 1500 oris aquis is 2000 at the least... 1100 longines hydroconquest is not 1500, heck sumo is priced at 1000 now xD


Actually, it's a very simple watch with no complication and a very nice dial, like my Presage Cocktail Blue Moon wich was worth less than 450€ brand new. So I was hoping that the price will be similar too. I get that there is a better movement in it and other improvements to justify the raise of the price, but damn, that's expensive.
I was going to ask what brand should I look like to see nice dress watches around 500 but if everyone is raising their prices, I'll get myself a Swatch


----------



## fluence4

When the new set of hands costs more than 1000 $









Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## maki57

fluence4 said:


> When the new set of hands costs more than 1000 $


I'm betting most of it went into that brand new "X".


----------



## Ginseng108

Flicker said:


> Photo of SARX075 / SPB165J1
> View attachment 15419598


It's gorgeous and this is the model I had my eye on. But the price. At AD with straight 20% discount, it's still $800. I'm having second thoughts about whether I should just put the funds into the GS piggy bank.


----------



## aalin13

fluence4 said:


> When the new set of hands costs more than 1000 $
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


Likely a factor of a new model with smaller discount vs. an out going model with a bigger discount. Their list price in Japan is about $500 difference.

As for the difference, the bezel is also meant to be different as it's now made of the ever brilliant steel. Not saying it's worth the price increase, just providing a bit more information.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrumpyBear

Ginseng108 said:


> It's gorgeous and this is the model I had my eye on. But the price. At AD with straight 20% discount, it's still $800. I'm having second thoughts about whether I should just put the funds into the GS piggy bank.


That's true, but AFAIK Seiko upped the specs a bit. Diashield coating, 6R35 movement and I seem to remember (or is it wishful thinking?) also new sapphire and AR coating?

But I see your point, saving up for a GS might be an alternative.


----------



## Galaga

I reckon the new non compass Alpinists with a white dial would be a winner.


----------



## G-8

RE: Presage sharp edged series, SPB165, 167, 169, 170.
These look great - another strong Seiko offering in the dress watch category. I'm especially keen on the white dial version, and I've been considering Seiko's offerings in the dressier watch area, along with Rolex. In fact I was about to pull the trigger on either the SARX033 or the Rolex Oyster Perpetual 39 mm when I read about the Sharp Edged series.

SPB165/SARX075
Pro: Smaller size (39 mm), nice bracelet, white not silver/cream dial, lume on hands/markers (someone please post a lume shot if possible), nice long hands, uniquely Seiko dial texture. Single hour markers throughout (many watches with rectangular indices double the markers at 3/6/9 which I think looks clumsy).
Con: Price ($1000 for now), uniquely Seiko dial texture (I can see why some will not like the dial at all), lugs/case too sharp? Case too matte? I wish that the case had a mixture of polished and brushed surfaces rather than all brushed. Maybe Seiko decided to use a brushed case given how blingy the dial can be with its textured surface. More real world photos of the watch would help me tell if the textured dial/brushed case combination works. However, the dial is the show, and I would probably soon forget the sharp lugs and matte case once wearing the watch.

Here are some other white dial dress watches I was considering.

SARB035: Discontinued but still available. 
Pro: Smaller 38 mm diameter, lume on markers and hands, unique, Seiko heritage/history (the SARB033 and 035 are as iconic as the Alpinist, SKX007/009, Captain Willard, Tuna, Sumo, Samurai, Monster, 62MAS, etc), relatively affordable (<$400 on Amazon), single hour markers throughout.
Con: Dial too creamy, not white enough? Slightly dated appearance with finishing details not as nice as some of Seiko's higher priced watches? No anti-reflective coating on crystal. Okay bracelet but not great (although I would wear this watch on straps, and it's apparently a strap monster). Busy chapter ring? Some prefer dress watches without subdivisions beyond seconds.

SARX033 
Pro: Fit/finish, nicely shaped lugs, pristine white dial, hands that are long enough (Seiko sometimes kills a watch for me with hands that are too short), cursive "Automatic" on the dial without the Presage branding (I don't mind the Presage text but I already have a Presage cocktail time watch), anti-reflective coating, price (okay, at $700, it's more than the SARB but less than the SARX055), nice bracelet (again, I would prefer to use straps with a dress watch, but a nice bracelet is always appreciated). 
Con: More expensive, blue hands have too much contrast with white dial (the hands appear black at certain angles and are not thermally blued, producing an uneven color/texture, and I'm just not that big a fan of blue hands for the hour and minute hands; only the seconds hand should be colored), larger size 40.8 mm. Busy chapter ring? Double hour markers at 3/6/9. No lume.

SARX055
Pro: Unique frosty dial, nice steel/polished hands, titanium/lower weight, anti-reflective coating, nice bracelet, single hour markers throughout.
Con: Presage branding. Dial is more silver than white and too shiny, more frost rather than snowflake in texture, hands are too short, price (>$1000), larger diameter (40+ mm). I don't think the dial should be compared to the Grand Seiko snowflake - the textures and colors are very different. Busy chapter ring? No lume.

SARA015/SJE073
Pro: Thinner profile (thickness around 10 mm), exclusivity/limited edition, nice long hands that are steel/polished (not blue), AR coating, nice thin bracelet appropriate for the thinner case compared to the SARX055. 6L35 movement (I don't particularly care whether it's the 6L or the 6R since the movement isn't that important to me).
Con: Expensive (>$2000, I might just save up to buy a Rolex Oyster Perpetual 39 mm for that much money), dial more silver than white, frost more than snowflake texture, diameter 40+ mm. Blue Presage text. No lume.

Rolex Oyster Perpetual 39 mm with white dial
Pro: Understated, fit/finish, lume on hands and markers, baton-shaped hands, bracelet, 39 mm size (I would almost prefer the 36 mm but Rolex decide to double 3/6/9 hour markers for the 36 mm size, and the 34 mm size may be too small, but has the single markers at 3/6/9). Exclusivity? Rolex just announced the 2020 update to the Oyster Perpetual (and other watches like the Submariner), and the 39 mm version will be replaced by a 41 mm version (which is unfortunate, in my opinion - I think the smaller size was perfect).
Con: Expensive (around $5500). Rolex branding - I'd rather have people notice the aesthetics/looks of my watch, rather than the brand of my watch.

I'll likely go for the SPB165 after I've had a chance to think about that textured dial.

All in all, Seiko has had an amazing run over the last year or so with its new releases: Captain Willard SPB151/153, 62MAS reissue as the SPB143/5/7/9, Prospex LX, Tuna Reissue SLA041,1968 professional 300 m reissue as the SLA039, porcelain dials in the Presage line SPB171, reissued chronographs SRQ029 and SRQ031, Spring Drive in the Presage line SNR037 and 039, the 2019 Captain Willard reissue SLA033, the rebranding of the Seiko 5, 60th anniversary of Grand Seiko limited editions. We can complain about the rising prices of Seiko watches and the pros/cons of the Prospex and Presage branding, but at least Seiko is releasing a lot of new and interesting watches and tasteful reissues of classic watches from its archives.


----------



## Galaga

With all the excitement about the new Rolex Submariner Kermit it would be nice if Seiko introduced the Shogun with a green bezel and kept it on titanium. 

I reckon it would be a winner.


----------



## tumbler

There's a new video review up on the GS SBGN017. Pretty nice dial....


----------



## Flicker

G-8 said:


> RE: Presage sharp edged series, SPB165, 167, 169, 170.
> These look great - another strong Seiko offering in the dress watch category. I'm especially keen on the white dial version, and I've been considering Seiko's offerings in the dressier watch area, along with Rolex. In fact I was about to pull the trigger on either the SARX033 or the Rolex Oyster Perpetual 39 mm when I read about the Sharp Edged series.
> 
> SPB165/SARX075
> Pro: Smaller size (39 mm), nice bracelet, white not silver/cream dial, lume on hands/markers (someone please post a lume shot if possible), nice long hands, uniquely Seiko dial texture. Single hour markers throughout (many watches with rectangular indices double the markers at 3/6/9 which I think looks clumsy).
> Con: Price ($1000 for now), uniquely Seiko dial texture (I can see why some will not like the dial at all), lugs/case too sharp? Case too matte? I wish that the case had a mixture of polished and brushed surfaces rather than all brushed. Maybe Seiko decided to use a brushed case given how blingy the dial can be with its textured surface. More real world photos of the watch would help me tell if the textured dial/brushed case combination works. However, the dial is the show, and I would probably soon forget the sharp lugs and matte case once wearing the watch.
> 
> Here are some other white dial dress watches I was considering.
> 
> SARB035: Discontinued but still available.
> Pro: Smaller 38 mm diameter, lume on markers and hands, unique, Seiko heritage/history (the SARB033 and 035 are as iconic as the Alpinist, SKX007/009, Captain Willard, Tuna, Sumo, Samurai, Monster, 62MAS, etc), relatively affordable (<$400 on Amazon), single hour markers throughout.
> Con: Dial too creamy, not white enough? Slightly dated appearance with finishing details not as nice as some of Seiko's higher priced watches? No anti-reflective coating on crystal. Okay bracelet but not great (although I would wear this watch on straps, and it's apparently a strap monster). Busy chapter ring? Some prefer dress watches without subdivisions beyond seconds.
> 
> SARX033
> Pro: Fit/finish, nicely shaped lugs, pristine white dial, hands that are long enough (Seiko sometimes kills a watch for me with hands that are too short), cursive "Automatic" on the dial without the Presage branding (I don't mind the Presage text but I already have a Presage cocktail time watch), anti-reflective coating, price (okay, at $700, it's more than the SARB but less than the SARX055), nice bracelet (again, I would prefer to use straps with a dress watch, but a nice bracelet is always appreciated).
> Con: More expensive, blue hands have too much contrast with white dial (the hands appear black at certain angles and are not thermally blued, producing an uneven color/texture, and I'm just not that big a fan of blue hands for the hour and minute hands; only the seconds hand should be colored), larger size 40.8 mm. Busy chapter ring? Double hour markers at 3/6/9. No lume.
> 
> SARX055
> Pro: Unique frosty dial, nice steel/polished hands, titanium/lower weight, anti-reflective coating, nice bracelet, single hour markers throughout.
> Con: Presage branding. Dial is more silver than white and too shiny, more frost rather than snowflake in texture, hands are too short, price (>$1000), larger diameter (40+ mm). I don't think the dial should be compared to the Grand Seiko snowflake - the textures and colors are very different. Busy chapter ring? No lume.
> 
> SARA015/SJE073
> Pro: Thinner profile (thickness around 10 mm), exclusivity/limited edition, nice long hands that are steel/polished (not blue), AR coating, nice thin bracelet appropriate for the thinner case compared to the SARX055. 6L35 movement (I don't particularly care whether it's the 6L or the 6R since the movement isn't that important to me).
> Con: Expensive (>$2000, I might just save up to buy a Rolex Oyster Perpetual 39 mm for that much money), dial more silver than white, frost more than snowflake texture, diameter 40+ mm. Blue Presage text. No lume.
> 
> Rolex Oyster Perpetual 39 mm with white dial
> Pro: Understated, fit/finish, lume on hands and markers, baton-shaped hands, bracelet, 39 mm size (I would almost prefer the 36 mm but Rolex decide to double 3/6/9 hour markers for the 36 mm size, and the 34 mm size may be too small, but has the single markers at 3/6/9). Exclusivity? Rolex just announced the 2020 update to the Oyster Perpetual (and other watches like the Submariner), and the 39 mm version will be replaced by a 41 mm version (which is unfortunate, in my opinion - I think the smaller size was perfect).
> Con: Expensive (around $5500). Rolex branding - I'd rather have people notice the aesthetics/looks of my watch, rather than the brand of my watch.
> 
> I'll likely go for the SPB165 after I've had a chance to think about that textured dial.
> 
> All in all, Seiko has had an amazing run over the last year or so with its new releases: Captain Willard SPB151/153, 62MAS reissue as the SPB143/5/7/9, Prospex LX, Tuna Reissue SLA041,1968 professional 300 m reissue as the SLA039, porcelain dials in the Presage line SPB171, reissued chronographs SRQ029 and SRQ031, Spring Drive in the Presage line SNR037 and 039, the 2019 Captain Willard reissue SLA033, the rebranding of the Seiko 5, 60th anniversary of Grand Seiko limited editions. We can complain about the rising prices of Seiko watches and the pros/cons of the Prospex and Presage branding, but at least Seiko is releasing a lot of new and interesting watches and tasteful reissues of classic watches from its archives.


FYI, The bezel on the SARX075/SPB165 looks to be polished, not brushed ...










Seiko's renders for their watches are usually rubbish and the actual watches tend to look way better. We'll know more of how they actually look shortly after release and real world pics start to come in!

Hard to tell about the case sides yet from available pics but they look to be polished too and are usually polished on equivalent models (e.g. SARX033/35, SARX055/57).

As for your choices in your post, what a nice range of options. No wrong choice there but go for what you prefer.


----------



## G-8

I agree - Seiko renders are so flat and uninspiring. They must hurt their sales with such poor photography (although watch fans like us can be so demanding about image quality). I like a mixture of polished and brushed surfaces with dressier watches, and a polished bezel and case sides would be fantastic. 

Thank you for finding additional images! It's looking increasingly likely that I'll buy the SRP165/SARX075.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Galaga said:


> With all the excitement about the new Rolex Submariner Kermit it would be nice if Seiko introduced the Shogun with a green bezel and kept it on titanium.
> 
> I reckon it would be a winner.


Agreed, but you know it'd be a LE with a head scratching price, but yeah I'm down.


----------



## yonsson

The new Alpinists are official now so here ya go.


----------



## Milbr

Beautiful. Any information about price and availability?


----------



## GregoryD

The green dial Alpinist looks great, but on the blue and black dials the silver hands look a little off next to the fauxtina indices. Love the dial textures.


----------



## Galaga

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15428040
> View attachment 15428044
> View attachment 15428045
> View attachment 15428042
> View attachment 15428043
> 
> The new Alpinists are official now so here ya go.


Does it wear larger ?


----------



## Slonie

Great pics, @*yonsson!*



Milbr said:


> Beautiful. Any information about price and availability?


That's the real question, right? Given that they have a 6R35 I can't imagine they'll be cheap. The 6R35 "big" Alpinists list for ¥82,500 on a strap (less on the street), so that's a good baseline, except for Seiko's recent penchant for price increases... Anything under 800 and I'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## vsh

Flicker said:


> FYI, The bezel on the SARX075/SPB165 looks to be polished, not brushed ...
> 
> Seiko's renders for their watches are usually rubbish and the actual watches tend to look way better. We'll know more of how they actually look shortly after release and real world pics start to come in!
> 
> Hard to tell about the case sides yet from available pics but they look to be polished too and are usually polished on equivalent models (e.g. SARX033/35, SARX055/57).
> 
> As for your choices in your post, what a nice range of options. No wrong choice there but go for what you prefer.


+1, can't count how many times I've been in an AD and gone OH when looking at a model for the first time because the render was terrible. I guess it could be a positive thing since most of the time I get surprised of how much better something looks irl.


----------



## yonsson

Galaga said:


> Does it wear larger ?


Not really. Wears like 38mm.


----------



## rokman

yonsson said:


> Not really. Wears like 38mm.


Since you are so helpful, do you know the lug to lug length?
Thanks

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Slonie said:


> Great pics, @*yonsson!*
> 
> That's the real question, right? Given that they have a 6R35 I can't imagine they'll be cheap. The 6R35 "big" Alpinists list for ¥82,500 on a strap (less on the street), so that's a good baseline, except for Seiko's recent penchant for price increases... Anything under 800 and I'll be pleasantly surprised.


The prices are the same as the previous models, slightly cheaper.


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> Not really. Wears like 38mm.


Whats the thickness mate?


----------



## yonsson

rokman said:


> Since you are so helpful, do you know the lug to lug length?
> Thanks


Check the Japanese Prospex page. All the specs should be available there.


----------



## Comalv

yonsson said:


> The prices are the same as the previous models, slightly cheaper.


I can confirm this, they popped up on the Australian section of seikowatches and the MSRP is 150 AUD cheaper than the compass version:









Watch Finder | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com





*Water Resistance*
20 bar
*Case Size*
Thickness: 12.9㎜
Diameter: 38㎜
Length: 46㎜
*Other Specifications*

Screw case back
Screw-down crown
See-through case back

EDIT: added specs that were asked before and are propably going to be useful


----------



## rokman

yonsson said:


> Check the Japanese Prospex page. All the specs should be available there.


Yes it says 46mm. Thanx

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk

Was hoping for more like 10-11mm


----------



## snikerdewdle

Ya, it's a little on the fat side but a nice looking watch. I'll probably end up picking up the green dial for an every day wear until the watch gods find me worthy of buying a submariner. I hope they arrive at my local AD before I have to leave town for a few months.

Also I appreciate all the pics you post @yonsson.


----------



## One-Seventy

Comalv said:


> I can confirm this, they popped up on the Australian section of seikowatches and the MSRP is 150 AUD cheaper than the compass version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Finder | Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com


It looks like the larger SPB053/055/071 retro-inspired Prospexes from 2017 have gone, been discontinued.


----------



## warsh

Non Seiko person asking how/where one can buy these watches in the US? Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDutchman92

How the hell are these 12.9mm. Seiko continue to disappoint.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> Does it wear larger ?


Wears like a ladies watch


----------



## warsh

warsh said:


> Non Seiko person asking how/where one can buy these watches in the US? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Stupidly also asking for the model numbers of these. Thanks for your help! (And agree w those who wish they were 11mm thick instead of 13mm)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat-e

warsh said:


> Stupidly also asking for the model numbers of these. Thanks for your help! (And agree w those who wish they were 11mm thick instead of 13mm)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SPB155J1, SPB157J1, SPB159J1. The green looks really nice.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Bummer about the "vintage" indices.


----------



## warsh

Nat-e said:


> SPB155J1, SPB157J1, SPB159J1. The green looks really nice.


Thank you!


----------



## One-Seventy

warsh said:


> Stupidly also asking for the model numbers of these. Thanks for your help! (And agree w those who wish they were 11mm thick instead of 13mm)


WR of 200m and a domed crystal isn't "free". I bet at least 1mm of that is the crystal, and the caseback has to be thicker to accommodate the glass (which needs to be of similar thickness to the front of course).

Also isn't this exactly the same size as the earlier Alpinist, the one that everyone clamoured for when they introduced the new 40mm version?


----------



## Comalv

I'm now really undecided between these 3 new Alpinists and 2 of the early 2020 Prospex Alpinists (the black one with the different indices and the beige one with the silver indices/hands).

These are slightly cheaper and smaller, the dial texture is pretty nice but the hands/indices color difference is quite baffling so that would only leave the green option (the faux patina is matched on the hands) as a contender which is also the harder color to "dress up" if you want to.

The earlier alpinists are more expensive, have the cyclope that I personally heavily dislike, are slightly bigger, but the uniformity of the beige one and the shark indices of the blackone are really good-looking (and that red text on the black one is also a nice touch).

On another note, the gray one is already sold out on the only 2 Italian retailers where it was for sale this morning, that's quite astonishing.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Comalv said:


> I'm now really undecided between these 3 new Alpinists and 2 of the early 2020 Prospex Alpinists (the black one with the different indices and the beige one with the silver indices/hands).
> 
> These are slightly cheaper and smaller, the dial texture is pretty nice but the hands/indices color difference is quite baffling so that would only leave the green option (the faux patina is matched on the hands) as a contender which is also the harder color to "dress up" if you want to.
> 
> The earlier alpinists are more expensive, have the cyclope that I personally heavily dislike, are slightly bigger, but the uniformity of the beige one and the shark indices of the blackone are really good-looking (and that red text on the black one is also a nice touch).
> 
> On another note, the gray one is already sold out on the only 2 Italian retailers where it was for sale this morning, that's quite astonishing.


can you post pics o fthe 3 options? I am only aware of 2


----------



## Comalv

valuewatchguy said:


> can you post pics o fthe 3 options? I am only aware of 2


yonsson posted some great pics (better than what you find elsewhere): here

the 2 other models I'm considering are:

SPB117J1









and SPB119J1


----------



## pojo1806

Comalv said:


> yonsson posted some great pics (better than what you find elsewhere): here
> 
> the 2 other models I'm considering are:
> 
> SPB117J1
> 
> View attachment 15429213
> 
> 
> and SPB119J1
> 
> View attachment 15429216


I have the black Alpinist and I wear it every day, absolute perfect dimensions for my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## warsh

warsh said:


> Non Seiko person asking how/where one can buy these watches in the US? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I asked a good Seiko AD here in the US about these and he said they are "JDM only." Is that correct? If so, I guess Seiya and the like are the way to go??

Watches are funny things. Companies go to great lengths to make them and promote them and then so many of them are do damn hard to buy........


----------



## Comalv

warsh said:


> I asked a good Seiko AD here in the US about these and he said they are "JDM only." Is that correct? If so, I guess Seiya and the like are the way to go??
> 
> Watches are funny things. Companies go to great lengths to make them and promote them and then so many of them are do damn hard to buy........


I can tell you that they are/were available in Italian ADs. Not sure if the policies are the same as in the US, but if they were, Italian ADs would risk losing the delearship if they sold JDM models without authorization (I think that was the whole ordeal of Long Island Watch that had to stop selling JDM models on his site). So that seems far fetched. They appear on the Australian version of the official Seiko website, not sure if other JDM models appear there


----------



## yonsson

warsh said:


> Non Seiko person asking how/where one can buy these watches in the US? Thanks!


From any well sorted SEIKO AD, like Timeless Luxury Watches. They are great to deal with.


----------



## yonsson

warsh said:


> I asked a good Seiko AD here in the US about these and he said they are "JDM only." Is that correct? If so, I guess Seiya and the like are the way to go??
> 
> Watches are funny things. Companies go to great lengths to make them and promote them and then so many of them are do damn hard to buy........


These are not JDM, it's a world wide release. 
SPB is a WW reference.


----------



## warsh

yonsson said:


> From any well sorted SEIKO AD, like Timeless Luxury Watches. They are great to deal with.


Timeless was the AD I asked, who told me this was JDM. I asked re model SPB157J1 (blue dial)
Is that not the right model # for the USA?


----------



## tuffode

Why doesn't Seiko make any GMT style watches? Grand Seiko has so many of them.


----------



## yonsson

warsh said:


> Timeless was the AD I asked, who told me this was JDM. I asked re model SPB157J1 (blue dial)
> Is that not the right model # for the USA?


It's correct. You either talked to the wrong person or they have not been informed yet. There is no official press release for these, they just turn up, so the AD needs to do their research.


----------



## JacobC

Just debuted a remontoire tourbillion........

Grand Seiko Announces Constant Force Tourbillon!


----------



## v1triol

*The T0 story - the endless pursuit of Grand Seiko*

*







*


----------



## Cosmodromedary

tuffode said:


> Why doesn't Seiko make any GMT style watches? Grand Seiko has so many of them.


Because GMT movements are expensive, therefore reserved for Grand Seiko. Unless you're happy to accept quartz. But most people who know what a GMT is don't want quartz.


----------



## aalin13

tuffode said:


> Why doesn't Seiko make any GMT style watches? Grand Seiko has so many of them.


They are many Seiko GMT watches:

Many Astron has dual time capability, if not quite using the traditional GMT hand
Many kinetic GMT variants, model number starts with SUN
Both Landmasters, SBEJ001 (mechanical) and SBDB015 (Spring Drive)
MM600
Prospex LX, both the land and the sky variants have GMT


----------



## 6L35

aalin13 said:


> They are many Seiko GMT watches:
> 
> Many Astron has dual time capability, if not quite using the traditional GMT hand
> Many kinetic GMT variants, model number starts with SUN
> Both Landmasters, SBEJ001 (mechanical) and SBDB015 (Spring Drive)
> MM600
> Prospex LX, both the land and the *sky *variants have GMT


And the land ones.


----------



## capitalEU

I love the design of Seiko gmt watches.
Would love to own one, but I find them too expensive for what they are.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Cosmodromedary said:


> Unless you're happy to accept quartz. But most people who know what a GMT is don't want quartz.


Well, at least there is a couple of people who remember what Quartz meant to Seiko and subsequently to the Swiss.

The 9F are fine movements housed in even finer cases. I happen to love them.


----------



## Cosmodromedary

GrumpyBear said:


> Well, at least there is a couple of people who remember what Quartz meant to Seiko and subsequently to the Swiss.
> 
> The 9F are fine movements housed in even finer cases. I happen to love them.


I quite agree GrumpyBear! In my search for a good birth year watch (80s) I learned to love what quartz can be, and ended up with a few HAQs, mostly from that period. I think the bias against quartz is crazy, and what I said, I said with some exasperation.


----------



## devmartin

SZEV011
SZEV012
SZEV013
SZEV014









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

devmartin said:


> SZEV011
> SZEV012
> SZEV013
> SZEV014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


These look great!


----------



## 6L35

devmartin said:


> SZEV011
> SZEV012
> SZEV013
> SZEV014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Quartz field watch!


----------



## rokman

Did someone say submariner? 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tentimestwenty

meh, great concept with the look and solar but 43mm x 12mm. Does anybody really prefer a 43mm over a 40mm? Solar you could make that thing easily 10mm thick.

for any doubters:








SUR307


Essentials CollectionSilver dial with sunray finishDate calendarLumiBrite handsSapphire crystalCase diameter: 40.2 mmStainless steel case and braceletWater-resistant to 10 bar, 100 meters (330 feet)Caliber 6N52




seikousa.com





A far superior watch in every practical regard, probably the same movement even and 30% cheaper to boot!


----------



## rcorreale

rokman said:


> Did someone say submariner?
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Yeah, except for the hands it's almost a dead ringer. Too bad they're 43mm. At 40mm I'd seriously consider one.


----------



## ewewew

The SVEZ### look okay but for less than half the price I'd rather get the Alba solar diver.


----------



## Flicker

The Sharp Edged Series - Presage SPB165J1/SARX075, SPB167J1/SARX077, SPB169J1/SARX079, and SPB170J1/SARX080 are available in the UK from today (don't know about other areas) if anyone is interested.


----------



## mconlonx

I was excited by news of the new SARY presage releases, especially the 163 in red. Size and style -textured dial and arabic indexes - really do it for me. Would prefer a sapphire crystal and white date wheel, but there are always mods...

In any case lost track of time and see they have been released, at least JDM.


----------



## Cobia

devmartin said:


> SZEV011
> SZEV012
> SZEV013
> SZEV014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


These look very citizenish.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

devmartin said:


> SZEV011
> SZEV012
> SZEV013
> SZEV014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Well, these are pretty awful.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Comalv

mconlonx said:


> I was excited by news of the new SARY presage releases, especially the 163 in red. Size and style -textured dial and arabic indexes - really do it for me. Would prefer a sapphire crystal and white date wheel, but there are always mods...
> 
> In any case lost track of time and see they have been released, at least JDM.


I looked at some reviews of non-limited edition models and the red one is unfortunately the one where the pattern on the dial seems to show less among the 3 (with the blue one being the most pronounced). Not sure if it's a different texture sharpness/depth or if it's just the chosen color that leads to that result but it's quite unfortunate as I would have considered the red one otherwise


----------



## Tony A.H

i'm extremely impressed with this Beauty. wow. heart throbbing
60th anniversary.


----------



## 6R15

Why do they keep ruining such beautiful new timepieces with that GS logo? Does anyone absolutely hate it or is it just me? Even the Seiko-Grand Seiko is preferable. They need to take out the GS. Add the GS lion if they have to.

Here's a bad 'shoop:


----------



## CFK-OB

6R15 said:


> Why do they keep ruining such beautiful new timepieces with that GS logo? Does anyone absolutely hate it or is it just me? Even the Seiko-Grand Seiko is preferable. They need to take out the GS. Add the GS lion if they have to.
> 
> Here's a bad 'shoop:
> 
> View attachment 15437970
> 
> 
> View attachment 15437971
> 
> 
> View attachment 15437982


I don't know about others, but I absolutely love the GS logo. Really represents the brand for me.


----------



## Engi

CFK-OB said:


> I don't know about others, but I absolutely love the GS logo. Really represents the brand for me.


+ 1 I do agree


----------



## Seppia

I like the 

SEIKO
GRAND SEIKO

Version about 3000 times better.


----------



## mleok

Seppia said:


> I like the
> 
> SEIKO
> GRAND SEIKO
> 
> Version about 3000 times better.


Agreed, I find the older SEIKO, Grand Seiko branding to be far more visually balanced.


----------



## Toshk

For me the best dial layout remains SBGV011.

Seiko and no logo Grand Seiko at six o'clock.


----------



## mconlonx

GS logo is perfectly cromulent. 

...of course I'm OK with the older Seiko 5 logo, too...


----------



## aalin13

6R15 said:


> Why do they keep ruining such beautiful new timepieces with that GS logo? Does anyone absolutely hate it or is it just me? Even the Seiko-Grand Seiko is preferable. They need to take out the GS. Add the GS lion if they have to.


I personally prefer the old logo, but I don't think the two alternatives here are preferable to the new logo for me.


----------



## Mbappe

6R15 said:


> Why do they keep ruining such beautiful new timepieces with that GS logo? Does anyone absolutely hate it or is it just me? Even the Seiko-Grand Seiko is preferable. They need to take out the GS. Add the GS lion if they have to.
> 
> Here's a bad 'shoop:
> 
> View attachment 15437970
> 
> 
> View attachment 15437971
> 
> 
> View attachment 15437982


I don't see the problem with it. Honestly I think having the lion on the dial would look a little tacky.

Right now the layout looks tasteful and well balanced imo.


----------



## huangcjz

6R15 said:


> Why do they keep ruining such beautiful new timepieces with that GS logo? Does anyone absolutely hate it or is it just me? Even the Seiko-Grand Seiko is preferable. They need to take out the GS. Add the GS lion if they have to.
> 
> Here's a bad 'shoop:
> 
> View attachment 15437970
> 
> 
> View attachment 15437971
> 
> 
> View attachment 15437982


The GS logo is larger than it used to be when it was at 6 o'clock, which I think is part of the problem for me personally. Your lion is effectively smaller than the new GS logo.
I like it when they go back to the originals:


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

huangcjz said:


> The GS logo is larger than it used to be when it was at 6 o'clock, which I think is part of the problem for me personally. Your lion is effectively smaller than the new GS logo.
> I like it when they go back to the originals:


Pretty much agree here. If they don't want to have 'SEIKO' on its own on the dial, then they should have 'GRAND SEIKO' on the top half of the dial, and 'GS' on the bottom half of the dial (assuming there's enough space there not taken up by other dial text) to improve the visual balance.


----------



## mconlonx

We're a bunch of watch nerds, so arguing details and critiquing design is good fun. And personally, yes, I think Seiko has done better by Grand Seiko branding in the past.

But in reality:

- Seiko is doing some re-branding, new marketing, and futzing with their pricing structure. Seem to be wanting to get away from pegging GS as Seiko watches, so in that context a prominent logo minimizing "Seiko" is a logical evolution of the brand ID. 

- Does the current GS logo turn anyone off, among the WIS crowd, who is seriously considering purchase of a GS, to the point where it's, "Man, I would totally buy that, love everything else about it, but that logo... Nah, pass."

- And maybe more important to Seiko bottom line, will the prominent GS logo turn anyone off from outside the WIS community who is considering purchase of a Grand Seiko? I could be wrong, but I very much doubt it...


----------



## bedford

mconlonx said:


> - Does the current GS logo turn anyone off, among the WIS crowd, who is seriously considering purchase of a GS, to the point where it's, "Man, I would totally buy that, love everything else about it, but that logo... Nah, pass."


I don't mind the GS; I dislike the X...er, PS. Have watches with each so apparently not a deal breaker.


----------



## Comalv

the compass-less alpinists are now in Stock at SakuraWatches (I hope they'll still be in stock for a while as I can't pull the trigger just yet), as well as some other new models from the last couple of pages of this thread


----------



## Childtyler

bedford said:


> I don't mind the GS; I dislike the X...er, PS. Have watches with each so apparently not a deal breaker.


I'm with you, cant stand the X yet I still have a few. {shrug}


----------



## Childtyler

Toshk said:


> For me the best dial layout remains SBGV011.
> 
> Seiko and no logo Grand Seiko at six o'clock.


Love this look. keep it simple.


----------



## oakwood

6R15 said:


> Why do they keep ruining such beautiful new timepieces with that GS logo? Does anyone absolutely hate it or is it just me? Even the Seiko-Grand Seiko is preferable. They need to take out the GS. Add the GS lion if they have to.
> 
> Here's a bad 'shoop:





Seppia said:


> I like the
> 
> SEIKO
> GRAND SEIKO
> 
> Version about 3000 times better.





mleok said:


> Agreed, I find the older SEIKO, Grand Seiko branding to be far more visually balanced.





Toshk said:


> For me the best dial layout remains SBGV011.
> 
> Seiko and no logo Grand Seiko at six o'clock.





aalin13 said:


> I personally prefer the old logo, but I don't think the two alternatives here are preferable to the new logo for me.


Sorry, but any layout that literally spells out the brand name ("SEIKO") on the dial TWICE will never be anything but redundant.


----------



## huangcjz

oakwood said:


> Sorry, but any layout that literally spells out the brand name ("SEIKO") on the dial TWICE will never be anything but redundant.


Grand Seiko used to be a sub-line, like King Seiko was:


----------



## oakwood

huangcjz said:


> Grand Seiko used to be a sub-line, like King Seiko was:


I know. And honestly it never made any sense to literally spell "SEIKO" on the dial twice.

This is the original Grand Seiko dial layout:









Much better, and much more similar to the current layout.


----------



## keerola

mleok said:


> Agreed, I find the older SEIKO, Grand Seiko branding to be far more visually balanced.


I think it depends. On spring drives the dial is more balanced with the old style. Hi-beats look better with the new style.


----------



## ffnc1020

If they are putting GS Grand Seiko on top, they better have two lines of text at the bottom. Not buying any new GS unless the dial is properly balanced.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

New Sumos

SPB179 Blue
SPB177 Green 
SPB175 Grey












































Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## Joll71

Whoa, good looking sumos there!


----------



## UltraSam

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> New Sumos
> 
> SPB179 Blue
> SPB177 Green
> SPB175 Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind using telepathy


What cyclops again ?😅😅


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

UltraSam said:


> What cyclops again ?


I don't mind them personally, as long as they're aligned. Can always attempt to remove it or fit a nicer sapphire crystal.

The silver model with the blue seconds hand looks really good. Think I'll stick with the 1st gen Sumos I have though. I'm still kicking myself for passing up on the sbdc069!

Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## Cosmodromedary

I am confused by the inclusion of mini maglites. They are the Nokia or Blackberry of flashlights. They failed to keep up with modern LED and battery technology and are no longer relevant.


----------



## Toothbras

mconlonx said:


> GS logo is perfectly cromulent.
> 
> ...of course I'm OK with the older Seiko 5 logo, too...


You've embiggened me to buy one


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Cosmodromedary said:


> I am confused by the inclusion of mini maglites. They are the Nokia or Blackberry of flashlights. They failed to keep up with modern LED and battery technology and are no longer relevant.


They offer LED flashlights now, and I would hope/assume one of those is included. Either way, I agree, it seems like an odd combo.


----------



## M0hammed_Khaled

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> New Sumos
> 
> SPB179 Blue
> SPB177 Green
> SPB175 Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind using telepathy


nice sumo, but i would be bummed if it's a limited edition


----------



## journeyforce

Those new Sumo SPB179 (Blue), SPB177 (Green) SPB175 (Gray) are in stock at my local Seiko AD (Little Treasury Jewelers In Gambrills MD). I saw all 3 of them. I forgot to take a pic of the blue one as it was out of the case and was being looked at by another person. They are nice in person and the cyclops is not bad on this model (unlike on the King Turtles where it looks like a wort)

The owner Steve told me the other day that Seiko has made them an AD for the Seiko LX models, so if you wanted an LX model but did not want to send for it from Japan or deal with a Seiko Boutique then talk to Little Treasury.

Little Treasury is a WUS sponsor

Here is some not so great pics of the new Sumo models


----------



## 0elcid0

Eternal Blue Limited Edition 2020


----------



## Mmpaste

Oooh, mini maglight, I’m in! Casio did this a few years ago on a standard square. Theirs was better because the butt end of the light doubled as a bottle opener.


----------



## Galaga

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> New Sumos
> 
> SPB179 Blue
> SPB177 Green
> SPB175 Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind using telepathy


Don't mind the light blue one.


----------



## Galaga

So what’s the ETA on the rumored new blue reinterpretation of Willard and the Kermit Shogun?


----------



## clyde_frog

A cyclops and grid texture dial, what a novel idea.


----------



## Ginseng108

journeyforce said:


> Those new Sumo SPB179 (Blue), SPB177 (Green) SPB175 (Gray) are in stock at my local Seiko AD (Little Treasury Jewelers In Gambrills MD). I saw all 3 of them. I forgot to take a pic of the blue one as it was out of the case and was being looked at by another person. They are nice in person and the cyclops is not bad on this model (unlike on the King Turtles where it looks like a wort)
> The owner Steve told me the other day that Seiko has made them an AD for the Seiko LX models, so if you wanted an LX model but did not want to send for it from Japan or deal with a Seiko Boutique then talk to Little Treasury.
> Little Treasury is a WUS sponsor
> Here is some not so great pics of the new Sumo models


Man, I've gotta get back up there again. So much stuff to see. Steve is a great guy but he stinks responding to texts.


----------



## vsh

Dial on the new sumos is hideous. Looks like those cheap biscuits.












Ginseng108 said:


> Man, I've gotta get back up there again. So much stuff to see. Steve is a great guy but he stinks responding to texts.


Well we're still waiting for you to respond to your contradictions in the Astron thread so I'll give Steve a pass


----------



## Toothbras

vsh said:


> Dial on the new sumos is hideous. Looks like those cheap biscuits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we're still waiting for you to respond to your contradictions in the Astron thread so I'll give Steve a pass


Lol I actually like those things, the pink/yellow ones remind me of being a kid. Plus they're dirt cheap


----------



## bearbear

0elcid0 said:


> Eternal Blue Limited Edition 2020


I like the his/hers combos, but I'm wondering what those pushers do in the second picture? And are these quartz or automatic?


----------



## 0elcid0

bearbear said:


> I like the his/hers combos, but I'm wondering what those pushers do in the second picture? And are these quartz or automatic?


All are solar, and the first and second are radio controlled.


----------



## 0elcid0

Lukia Christmas Especial Edition:


----------



## Joll71

Chatter on an Italian board about what's coming next from Seiko:

a new blue Willard with gold second hand and text (like the 149). Pic on the Willard thread.
a limited Flightmaster LX with grey and blue insert with blue details.
a PADI Sumo.
for 2021, Seiko's 140th anniversary: in January a King Seiko reissue with caliber 6L35, LE to 3000 pieces. 
in March a MM300 LE with a green dial.
some new 5 sports.
a yellow Monster for Asia.
steel Shoguns.
another blue 62MAS to commemorate the Antarctic missions.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

Joll71 said:


> Chatter on an Italian board about what's coming next from Seiko:
> 
> a new blue Willard with gold second hand and text (like the 149). Pic on the Willard thread.
> a limited Flightmaster LX with grey and blue insert with blue details.
> a PADI Sumo.
> for 2021, Seiko's 140th anniversary: in January a *King Seiko reissue with caliber 6L35*, LE to 3000 pieces.
> in March a MM300 LE with a green dial.
> some new 5 sports.
> a yellow Monster for Asia.
> steel Shoguns.
> another blue 62MAS to commemorate the Antarctic missions.


Already own an original vintage King Seiko, but still, it's about bloody time.


----------



## Cosmodromedary

EHMEGERDDDDD!!! KING SEIKO REISSUE!!! #running around in circles making aeroplanes noises. I too have some nice originals, but I can still get excited right?


----------



## Joll71

I've dug in the Italian thread a bit more, and the blue Willard is ref SPB183, LE with blue rubber strap. So, just like the 149.


----------



## Galaga

Joll71 said:


> Chatter on an Italian board about what's coming next from Seiko:
> 
> a new blue Willard with gold second hand and text (like the 149). Pic on the Willard thread.
> a limited Flightmaster LX with grey and blue insert with blue details.
> a PADI Sumo.
> for 2021, Seiko's 140th anniversary: in January a King Seiko reissue with caliber 6L35, LE to 3000 pieces.
> in March a MM300 LE with a green dial.
> some new 5 sports.
> a yellow Monster for Asia.
> steel Shoguns.
> another blue 62MAS to commemorate the Antarctic missions.


A steel shogun will be a massive hit. The most Submariner like of all Seikos. I bet you they do a Kermit.


----------



## BigPirateBits

Was hoping we would hear some word on the spb185/87 mm200esque pieces that leaked at the start of the year. Doesn’t look positive for them.


----------



## Joll71

This is where some of this info is coming from, a teaser from Excel Watch, a Thai AD. This AD let out info about the Arnies last year which proved to be correct. I wonder if the SPB189 that they've hashtagged but not mentioned is a Shogun.

I think we will see the 185/187 before the year is out - note the timeframe, Aug-Dec.


----------



## okiesfan

blue and gold willard will be hot


----------



## Engi

Here it is


----------



## bearbear

Engi said:


> Here it is


Oh my...


----------



## valuewatchguy

Engi said:


> Here it is


Really no surprise there. Looks pretty much like what I would have expected a blue Willard to look like.
This one is an easy pass for me but only because sunburst blue is so played out for me. If they had used a blue like on the LE 63MAS then I would be more excited.One Seikopaths opinion so ignore it as you wish!

PS. And the lume needs to be fixed for the Willard. It's not bad but I don't expect "not bad lume" from Seiko divers. Flame suit ready. Go!


----------



## scott99

I like the green Captain Willard more than that blue one.


----------



## Galaga

scott99 said:


> I like the green Captain Willard more than that blue one.


Each to their own but I reckon the blue is tops and has my name all over it.


----------



## adaugherty

Joll71 said:


> Chatter on an Italian board about what's coming next from Seiko:
> 
> a new blue Willard with gold second hand and text (like the 149). Pic on the Willard thread.
> a limited Flightmaster LX with grey and blue insert with blue details.
> a PADI Sumo.
> for 2021, Seiko's 140th anniversary: in January a King Seiko reissue with caliber 6L35, LE to 3000 pieces.
> in March a MM300 LE with a green dial.
> some new 5 sports.
> a yellow Monster for Asia.
> steel Shoguns.
> another blue 62MAS to commemorate the Antarctic missions.


Great news with the King Seiko! I love my vintage KS and I've always wondered why Seiko hasn't brought it back, even as a limited edition. Given the limited supply, though, I can't imagine it will be easy on the wallet.


----------



## devmartin

adaugherty said:


> Great news with the King Seiko! I love my vintage KS and I've always wondered why Seiko hasn't brought it back, even as a limited edition. Given the limited supply, though, I can't imagine it will be easy on the wallet.


They did bring King Seiko back in 2000 as part of "Seiko Historical Collection The year 2000". Seiko did a great job and I hope they do the same with this one. Reference SCVN001









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin

TheDutchman92 said:


> How the hell are these 12.9mm. Seiko continue to disappoint.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually don't understand this. Could it possibly be including a domed crystal?

The SARB were on the thick side for their size, and they were what, 11.2mm? Even the SRPEs are 11.5mm.

EDIT: gotta be the crystal. The AUS site confirmed a curved crystal.


----------



## aalin13

Joll71 said:


> for 2021, Seiko's 140th anniversary: in January a King Seiko reissue with caliber 6L35, LE to 3000 pieces.


Thanks for sharing, can't wait to see this one!



devmartin said:


> They did bring King Seiko back in 2000 as part of "Seiko Historical Collection The year 2000". Seiko did a great job and I hope they do the same with this one. Reference SCVN001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I hope the new release will go with the case design again. I got to see this piece in real life during my trip to Japan last year, and it really is a beautiful watch. I passed on it, as the store is one of the more well known second hand luxury goods store catered to tourists, and they were asking for a much higher price.


----------



## codeture

I think the case design is quite unique. It's like a simplified GS case.
For the dial, hopefully they come up with something in the dial - not the simplistic and plain one - otherwise it won't look special.


----------



## konners

valuewatchguy said:


> Really no surprise there. Looks pretty much like what I would have expected a blue Willard to look like.
> This one is an easy pass for me but only because sunburst blue is so played out for me. If they had used a blue like on the LE 63MAS then I would be more excited.One Seikopaths opinion so ignore it as you wish!
> 
> PS. And the lume needs to be fixed for the Willard. It's not bad but I don't expect "not bad lume" from Seiko divers. Flame suit ready. Go!


Agreed, not a hugely exciting release. Also with the standard of lume. Nowt I've experienced touches the SBBN03# Tuna's lume - everything seems a somewhat lackluster affair!

How can you tell it's a sunburst dial? Think I'd have preferred if it had a black bezel insert for contrast, but I suspect I'm in a minority of not much more than one.. ?


----------



## konners

Joll71 said:


> Chatter on an Italian board about what's coming next from Seiko:
> 
> a new blue Willard with gold second hand and text (like the 149). Pic on the Willard thread.
> a limited Flightmaster LX with grey and blue insert with blue details.
> a PADI Sumo.
> for 2021, Seiko's 140th anniversary: in January a King Seiko reissue with caliber 6L35, LE to 3000 pieces.
> in March a MM300 LE with a green dial.
> some new 5 sports.
> a yellow Monster for Asia.
> steel Shoguns.
> another blue 62MAS to commemorate the Antarctic missions.


Thanks for posting all of this. Still looking forward to these SPB17#/steel Shogun models. Yellow Monster will be interesting to see too.


----------



## nickjust

devmartin said:


> They did bring King Seiko back in 2000 as part of "Seiko Historical Collection The year 2000". Seiko did a great job and I hope they do the same with this one. Reference SCVN001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


That's cool, bet these are really hard to find now!


----------



## Pongster

Joll71 said:


> I've dug in the Italian thread a bit more, and the blue Willard is ref SPB183, LE with blue rubber strap. So, just like the 149.


follow up to SLA033?


----------



## vsh

nickjust said:


> That's cool, bet these are really hard to find now!


Not really, 2000 made. Somewhere in the area of $1000 to $1500 will get you one. Spending $100-400 on the original one makes more sense.


----------



## valuewatchguy

vsh said:


> Not really, 2000 made. Somewhere in the area of $1000 to $1500 will get you one. Spending $100-400 on the original one makes more sense.


That's the problem with many of these re-issues. When the original is available for significantly less than the re-issue it makes it a hard justification. There are so many king seiko in good vintage condition available.


----------



## Watch19

Seiko 5 Streetfighter series. Another LE at $440.00 MSRP each. Like the white.
















Seiko 5 Sports Street Fighter


Seiko is a world leader in the watch industry dedicated to perfection and focused on innovation, quality, and craftsmanship. Free 2-day shipping on all orders. Seiko fine Japanese automatic, chronograph, diver, quartz wrist watches. Seiko 5 Sports, Prospex, Presage, Essentials, Men's, Women's...




seikousa.com


----------



## Davekaye90

Watch19 said:


> Seiko 5 Streetfighter series. Another LE at $440.00 MSRP each. Like the white.
> View attachment 15470807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko 5 Sports Street Fighter
> 
> 
> Seiko is a world leader in the watch industry dedicated to perfection and focused on innovation, quality, and craftsmanship. Free 2-day shipping on all orders. Seiko fine Japanese automatic, chronograph, diver, quartz wrist watches. Seiko 5 Sports, Prospex, Presage, Essentials, Men's, Women's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seikousa.com


The Ken dial is kinda cool. I'm not really into the factory watch at all, but I've seen modders do some interesting things with it using Yachtmaster bezels.


----------



## bearbear

Watch19 said:


> Seiko 5 Streetfighter series. Another LE at $440.00 MSRP each. Like the white.
> View attachment 15470807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko 5 Sports Street Fighter
> 
> 
> Seiko is a world leader in the watch industry dedicated to perfection and focused on innovation, quality, and craftsmanship. Free 2-day shipping on all orders. Seiko fine Japanese automatic, chronograph, diver, quartz wrist watches. Seiko 5 Sports, Prospex, Presage, Essentials, Men's, Women's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seikousa.com


While I would never own one, I do enjoy these crazy collabs that Seiko does lol. The Ryu one is pretty cool.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Wow, not sure what Seiko was thinking about the Street Fighter release. And for that price range I will pass, just too much going on with those watches. Maybe using one of the bezels for a mod and with a simple designed dial might intrigue me but their research and development department could have put their money into to something else.


----------



## Tickstart

When's the Yu-Gi-Oh series coming out?

Also, any news on the "fixing what ain't broken"-movement SEIKO announced?


----------



## X2-Elijah

Tickstart said:


> the "fixing what ain't broken"-movement SEIKO announced?


Sorry, I'm not up to speed on Seiko rumours... can you please clarify what you mean with "fixing what ain't broken movement"?


----------



## Tickstart

X2-Elijah said:


> Sorry, I'm not up to speed on Seiko rumours... can you please clarify what you mean with "fixing what ain't broken movement"?


They announced a new mechanical movement a while back.. Probably not in the making yet. But they had modified the swiss lever escapement in which the escape wheel impacted the balance directly in one direction and the swiss lever only impacted it in the opposite direction. As opposed to the swiss lever impacting in both directions.


----------



## noenmon

The movement is called 9SA5 and will power the Grand Seiko 60th Anniversary Limited Edition SLGH002.


----------



## Rocat

Joll71 said:


> Chatter on an Italian board about what's coming next from Seiko:
> 
> a new blue Willard with gold second hand and text (like the 149). Pic on the Willard thread.
> a limited Flightmaster LX with grey and blue insert with blue details.
> a PADI Sumo.
> for 2021, Seiko's 140th anniversary: in January a King Seiko reissue with caliber 6L35, LE to 3000 pieces.
> in March a MM300 LE with a green dial.
> some new 5 sports.
> a yellow Monster for Asia.
> steel Shoguns.
> another blue 62MAS to commemorate the Antarctic missions.


That Yellow Monster better have a SS bezel.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

vsh said:


> Dial on the new sumos is hideous. Looks like those cheap biscuits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we're still waiting for you to respond to your contradictions in the Astron thread so I'll give Steve a pass


I freakin love those wafer biscuits, the pink panther ones were top notch.

Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## Biggles3

Zimbe 14 coming next month.









Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen90s

I'm not sure what to feel about the Street Fighther Seiko 5 Sports, and these anime Naruto and Boruto 5's...









Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com





















I wonder if ppl actually buy these. But Seiko is pushing these kind of watches it could be working for them? ?


----------



## Davekaye90

I don't know anything about the characters, but I can definitely see the "Lee" and "Shikamaru" dials getting snapped up by modders, lots of potential there. The latter I could see just wearing mostly as is, that's a cool watch. Would probably have to change the hands to something usable, though. Lee would be interesting with something like a Yachtmaster insert.


----------



## Paganizonda51

Stephen90s said:


> I'm not sure what to feel about the Street Fighther Seiko 5 Sports, and these anime Naruto and Boruto 5's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15474616
> View attachment 15474617
> 
> 
> I wonder if ppl actually buy these. But Seiko is pushing these kind of watches it could be working for them? 🤔


I really like the color schemes, but I'm not into mangas at all, so I would feel weird I think


----------



## Stephen90s

Davekaye90 said:


> I don't know anything about the characters, but I can definitely see the "Lee" and "Shikamaru" dials getting snapped up by modders, lots of potential there. The latter I could see just wearing mostly as is, that's a cool watch. Would probably have to change the hands to something usable, though. Lee would be interesting with something like a Yachtmaster insert.


Now that you mentioned the two watches, they do look like a good canvas for modding. Never thought of them that way haha.


----------



## Stephen90s

Paganizonda51 said:


> I really like the color schemes, but I'm not into mangas at all, so I would feel weird I think


I used to read and watched them, even I feel weird though I know a bit about the characters. But that's just me. These will better suit others.


----------



## seikomatic

Can't wait till Seiko takes their move and it won't be cheap, so got myself the grand father days ago and share with you some materials of the 2000 reissue from online


----------



## RJS296

Has there been any recent news on the MM200 revision? Is that for real?


----------



## Rankiryu

SEIKO x BEAMS JAPAN "Otoko wa Tsurai yo" Limited Edition 300 piece
528,000 yen


https://www.beams.co.jp/item/beams_japan/watch/56480011784/


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

Rankiryu said:


> SEIKO x BEAMS JAPAN "Otoko wa Tsurai yo" Limited Edition 300 piece
> 528,000 yen
> 
> 
> https://www.beams.co.jp/item/beams_japan/watch/56480011784/
> 
> 
> View attachment 15477722
> View attachment 15477723


A black date-wheel and a slightly revised caseback inscription.
Revolutionary stuff.


----------



## Joll71

SPB183 blue Willard

















SPB183J1 | Prospex | Seiko Watch Corporation


Prospex Sea | SPB183J1 | Discover the watches on the Seiko Watch Corporation Official Website.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## Joll71

SLA043 

















SLA043J1 | Prospex | Seiko Watch Corporation


Prospex Sea | SLA043J1 | Discover the watches on the Seiko Watch Corporation Official Website.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## Galaga

SLA043J1 | Prospex | Seiko Watch Corporation


Prospex Sea | SLA043J1 | Discover the watches on the Seiko Watch Corporation Official Website.




www.seikowatches.com












SPB183J1 | Prospex | Seiko Watch Corporation


Prospex Sea | SPB183J1 | Discover the watches on the Seiko Watch Corporation Official Website.




www.seikowatches.com





Aussie prices


----------



## Woodpuppy

Joll71 said:


> SPB183 blue Willard
> View attachment 15477785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPB183J1 | Prospex | Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Prospex Sea | SPB183J1 | Discover the watches on the Seiko Watch Corporation Official Website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com


Needs a regular second hand and a black bezel insert. And be $500  But otherwise I love it!


----------



## jazzy88

Joll71 said:


> Chatter on an Italian board about what's coming next from Seiko:
> 
> for 2021, Seiko's 140th anniversary: in January a King Seiko reissue with caliber 6L35, LE to 3000 pieces.





seikomatic said:


> Can't wait till Seiko takes their move and it won't be cheap, so got myself the grand father days ago and share with you some materials of the 2000 reissue from online


I have the 2000 reissue and am wearing a vintage "beater" project KS that I've successfully regulated to the point it's wearable. Needless to say I love the line and have always wanted a 6L35 watch.

If this is true and given the astronomical prices on 6L35s and LEs, I can't imagine this costing less than USD3000, which I am currently saving for another watch. Might have to go second owner for this.

How reputable is the Italian board? Are there other sources?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engi

jazzy88 said:


> I have the 2000 reissue and am wearing a vintage "beater" project KS that I've successfully regulated to the point it's wearable. Needless to say I love the line and have always wanted a 6L35 watch.
> 
> If this is true and given the astronomical prices on 6L35s and LEs, I can't imagine this costing less than USD3000, which I am currently saving for another watch. Might have to go second owner for this.
> 
> _*How reputable is the Italian board*_? Are there other sources?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Highly reputable and reliable


----------



## TraserH3

Joll71 said:


> SLA043
> View attachment 15477787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLA043J1 | Prospex | Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Prospex Sea | SLA043J1 | Discover the watches on the Seiko Watch Corporation Official Website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com


Is this limited to NZ only? This is the real punch in the gut for SLA017 owners. wow.


----------



## HusabergAngola79

TraserH3 said:


> Is this limited to NZ only? This is the real punch in the gut for SLA017 owners. wow.


Not for the sla017 owners, is more for the new Sla037 owners 
I pay half the retail price of this new model for my sla017

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## WillMK5

RJS296 said:


> Has there been any recent news on the MM200 revision? Is that for real?


You mean the SBP187? I'm curious to know more as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TraserH3

HusabergAngola79 said:


> Not for the sla017 owners, is more for the new Sla037 owners
> I pay half the retail price of this new model for my sla017
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


I mean SLA017 owners. Look closely, this new watch has the 8L35 which is not the same hi-beat found in the SLA037. SLA037 has the hi-beat movement.


----------



## Joll71

TraserH3 said:


> I mean SLA017 owners. Look closely, this new watch has the 8L35 which is not the same hi-beat found in the SLA037. SLA037 has the hi-beat movement.


Why would SLA017 owners care? This new version is blue, and twice the price.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Joll71 said:


> Why would SLA017 owners care? This new version is blue, and twice the price.


Actually I think my SLA017 just increased in value!


----------



## clyde_frog

Joll71 said:


> SLA043
> View attachment 15477787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLA043J1 | Prospex | Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Prospex Sea | SLA043J1 | Discover the watches on the Seiko Watch Corporation Official Website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com


How to easily make a really expensive watch look really cheap.


----------



## Laolao

valuewatchguy said:


> Actually I think my SLA017 just increased in value!


If I am not mistaken, the SLA043 has the ever brilliant steel, which should put it about 1,500 usd above the SLA017. That would give a pretty usual pattern:

*SLA017*: 8L35, normal steel, *3,800 USD*
*SLA043*: 8L35, ever brilliant steel (+ 1,500 USD), *5,300 USD* (roughly the same as the 8,000 NZD in the link)
*SLA037*: 8L55 (+ 1,000 USD), ever brilliant steel (+ 1,500 USD), *6,300 USD*
I do not think that anybody gained or lost anything.
We "just" may have lost the fact that these watches will never really increase in value ? But who knows ?


----------



## huangcjz

RJS296 said:


> Has there been any recent news on the MM200 revision? Is that for real?


No news of the SPB185 and SPB187, but given that we've just seen the launch of the SPB175, SPB177, and SPB179 waffle-dialled Sumos, and the announcement of the SPB183 blue 6R05, but not yet of the SPB181, which I guess is probably the PADI new Sumo mentioned, they'll be after the SPB181, so I'd guess not too long, probably before the end of this year, or by the end of March next year.


----------



## Tickstart

What the frick is "ever brilliant steel"?


----------



## Laolao

Tickstart said:


> What the frick is "ever brilliant steel"?


"Used for the first time in watchmaking according to Seiko, Ever-Brilliant Steel has a more silvery appearance than the steel alloy most commonly used in watchmaking - 316L or "surgical steel" - but more crucially, the alloy has better corrosion resistant.
Specifically, Seiko says Ever-Brilliant Steel has a pitting resistance equivalent number (PREN) of 1.7 times 316L steel. With 316L steel having a PREN of around 25, Ever-Brilliant Steel should surpass 40 - usually the benchmark for materials uses for marine applications."

Source: Seiko Introduces the Diver's Watch 55th Anniversary Trilogy | SJX Watches


----------



## Tickstart

So they mix in a little more nickel or something.


----------



## TraserH3

Tickstart said:


> What the frick is "ever brilliant steel"?


take a look at Seiko website for the 55th anniversary models. It's supposedly a special formula of stainless steel that is 1.9 times even more resistant to rust than 906L stainless steel. Who knows if true.

In practice the difference is this has a white hue it makes the watch look like white gold or platinum instead or normal gray stainless


----------



## jazzy88

Engi said:


> Highly reputable and reliable


Awesome! I can comprehend written Italian if you can link me. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

This is not my picture, stolen from Instagram, credit is shown:










But it perfectly shows, that Seiko ist going totally random with their issues. It's complete haphazardness.

I mean, I got the spb147 myself. Ist gorgeous, I love it. I do so with the 153 equally. But it's hilarious, their output speed is not something anyone could follow right now...

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Joll71

jazzy88 said:


> Awesome! I can comprehend written Italian if you can link me. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Novità Seiko 2020 - page 49


CITAZIONE (Det. Briscoe @ 1/10/2020, 16:52) L'idea del delfino Tora-San nella sua semplicità, la ritengo tra le più azzeccate




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## valuewatchguy

Laolao said:


> If I am not mistaken, the SLA043 has the ever brilliant steel, which should put it about 1,500 usd above the SLA017. That would give a pretty usual pattern:
> 
> *SLA017*: 8L35, normal steel, *3,800 USD*
> *SLA043*: 8L35, ever brilliant steel (+ 1,500 USD), *5,300 USD* (roughly the same as the 8,000 NZD in the link)
> *SLA037*: 8L55 (+ 1,000 USD), ever brilliant steel (+ 1,500 USD), *6,300 USD*
> I do not think that anybody gained or lost anything.
> We "just" may have lost the fact that these watches will never really increase in value ? But who knows ?


My comment was a bit more casual response to the idea that SLA017 owners are mad. No where near as serious as your thoughtful comments. I never worry about the value because I won't sell and it will be beat up with normal wear and tear. Cheers!


----------



## Davekaye90

Not a fan of the SLA043. I don't think that shade of blue works nearly as well with the black bezel insert as the more steel blue of the SLA037 does.


----------



## Stu47

Is there anything coming or something from the Recraft side of Seiko? How about some 60s and 70s vintage style mixed with some solar tech like the SSC667. I love all these divers, Willards etc that have arrived in 2020 but what about that vintage look? Those SRPC13s from 2017 are sweet and the demand is there. I think Seiko needs to keep the Recraft spirit alive and fresh.


----------



## X2-Elijah

Afaik the Recraft line has been retired.


----------



## Cobia

Joll71 said:


> SPB183 blue Willard
> View attachment 15477785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPB183J1 | Prospex | Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Prospex Sea | SPB183J1 | Discover the watches on the Seiko Watch Corporation Official Website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com


Looks great for mine, @Galaga, yes im a big fan, love the gold seconds hand too, gives it that little bit of pop.


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> Looks great for mine, @Galaga, yes im a big fan, love the gold seconds hand too, gives it that little bit of pop.


I'm very tempted. I think it's so freaking beautiful.


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> I'm very tempted. I think it's so freaking beautiful.


Looks really nice, havnt seen it in person yet but looks great in pics.


----------



## One-Seventy

The blue '183 will end up in the hands of scalpers, speculators and day-trade piss-artists who "didn't bond with it" and are "letting it go" at "competitive market prices" to a "true collector". 

Yeah, no wonder you didn't bond with it if you never took it out of the box, sunshine!


----------



## Stu47

X2-Elijah said:


> Afaik the Recraft line has been retired.


NOOOOOOOOO. My Friday is off to a great start. I know that there are some Recraft models on their website today (that I don't really care for) but it seems like it should still be a part of their overall marketing strategy to keep it fresh and updated with something new (at least once in a while). Even their new Astrons make a reference to their 1969 quartz heritage (in the case shape).


----------



## Woodpuppy

One-Seventy said:


> The blue '183 will end up in the hands of scalpers, speculators and day-trade piss-artists who "didn't bond with it" and are "letting it go" at "competitive market prices" to a "true collector".
> 
> Yeah, no wonder you didn't bond with it if you never took it out of the box, sunshine!


Guess I need to buy two, wait til they dry up, and play the day trade game to sell one for 100% markup 

I hate flippers. They infect and damage every hobby.


----------



## One-Seventy

Woodpuppy said:


> Guess I need to buy two, wait til they dry up, and play the day trade game to sell one for 100% markup
> 
> I hate flippers. They infect and damage every hobby.


Yup. Some manufacturers tacitly encourage it, and of course many speculators masquerading as watch enthusiasts, who view their watches as financial instruments, also support it. After all, once you've invested in stock - watches, hi-tops, spats, it doesn't matter as long as it's being hype-beasted - you want its price to rise, don't you?


----------



## josayeee

Seiko made a huge mistake by making the SLA017 limited edition. I could see myself buying the SLA over a BB58 if it wasn’t limited. 

Now I would really love to see the sbdc051/053 slimmmed down to 39mm. I am not a fan of the bezel on the spb143.


----------



## MickCollins1916

HusabergAngola79 said:


> Not for the sla017 owners, is more for the new Sla037 owners
> I pay half the retail price of this new model for my sla017
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk





TraserH3 said:


> I mean SLA017 owners. Look closely, this new watch has the 8L35 which is not the same hi-beat found in the SLA037. SLA037 has the hi-beat movement.












My latest arrival, less than a week ago. Great timing! Whatever...thankfully, I like the watch. 

My AD's allegedly going to be able to get me an 043 within a reasonable amount of time, so maybe room for both, or at least, I can decide whether I like the blue of one better than the other.

Seiko's web photos don't do a lot of justice to these dials, so I'm reserving my opinion unless/until I see it in the metal.

Kind of weird to have these guys on the market simultaneously (caveat: the one at bottom right is SLA017, not the grey-dialed LE of 300 just released), but there must be a method to their madness.

(Pics from Seiko.)


----------



## TraserH3

MickCollins1916 said:


> My latest arrival, less than a week ago. Great timing! Whatever...thankfully, I like the watch.
> 
> My AD's allegedly going to be able to get me an 043 within a reasonable amount of time, so maybe room for both, or at least, I can decide whether I like the blue of one better than the other.
> 
> Seiko's web photos don't do a lot of justice to these dials, so I'm reserving my opinion unless/until I see it in the metal.
> 
> Kind of weird to have these guys on the market simultaneously (caveat: the one at bottom right is SLA017, not the grey-dialed LE of 300 just released), but there must be a method to their madness.
> 
> (Pics from Seiko.)


Nice! Welcome to the club. After a bit please post your review on my thread sla037 owners thread! Cheers


----------



## kritameth

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> New Sumos
> 
> SPB179 Blue
> SPB177 Green
> SPB175 Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind using telepathy


Ever since I got in the SBDC003, a re-buy, a day ago, I've been fancying the SPB179 nonstop. Will head to the AD tomorrow, we'll see if it materializes. 🤞


----------



## Pongster

Biggles3 said:


> Zimbe 14 coming next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


another Tuna?


----------



## Pongster

MickCollins1916 said:


> My latest arrival, less than a week ago. Great timing! Whatever...thankfully, I like the watch.
> 
> My AD's allegedly going to be able to get me an 043 within a reasonable amount of time, so maybe room for both, or at least, I can decide whether I like the blue of one better than the other.
> 
> Seiko's web photos don't do a lot of justice to these dials, so I'm reserving my opinion unless/until I see it in the metal.
> 
> Kind of weird to have these guys on the market simultaneously (caveat: the one at bottom right is SLA017, not the grey-dialed LE of 300 just released), but there must be a method to their madness.
> 
> (Pics from Seiko.)


the SPB has a clearly different look from the three SLAs (which all look too similar).


----------



## MickCollins1916

Pongster said:


> the SPB has a clearly different look from the three SLAs (which all look too similar).


Yes, this is definitely a valid point.

There are some key differences between the 037 and 043, including the dial color, movement, and the lack of Zaratsu polishing on the 043 - it's apparently all-brushed ever-brite steel.

Not sure what to think of all of it yet.


----------



## countingseconds

MickCollins1916 said:


> My latest arrival, less than a week ago. Great timing! Whatever...thankfully, I like the watch.
> 
> My AD's allegedly going to be able to get me an 043 within a reasonable amount of time, so maybe room for both, or at least, I can decide whether I like the blue of one better than the other.
> 
> Seiko's web photos don't do a lot of justice to these dials, so I'm reserving my opinion unless/until I see it in the metal.
> 
> Kind of weird to have these guys on the market simultaneously (caveat: the one at bottom right is SLA017, not the grey-dialed LE of 300 just released), but there must be a method to their madness.
> 
> (Pics from Seiko.)


Wow, no wonder my wife thinks all watches look the same... cause they do, hahahahah


----------



## Biggles3

Pongster said:


> another Tuna?


More like a Monster isn't it 

Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

Biggles3 said:


> More like a Monster isn't it
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


hmmm.

i thought the zimbe series would end at 12. When will it end?


----------



## Biggles3

Pongster said:


> hmmm.
> 
> i thought the zimbe series would end at 12. When will it end?


No idea, sorry 

Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

Biggles3 said:


> No idea, sorry
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


sorry didnt mean to ask you directly. More of thinking aloud.

this i wanna ask. What's difference between a baby tuna and a monster? Visually. I get confused. A lot.


----------



## Davekaye90

Pongster said:


> sorry didnt mean to ask you directly. More of thinking aloud.
> 
> this i wanna ask. What's difference between a baby tuna and a monster? Visually. I get confused. A lot.


Shroud is the biggest visual difference. The monster bezel is mostly open, except for the top and bottom area, and a bit around the crown.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kritameth said:


> Ever since I got in the SBDC003, a re-buy, a day ago, I've been fancying the SPB179 nonstop. Will head to the AD tomorrow, we'll see if it materializes.
> View attachment 15480936


@kritameth the blue on this is a baby/sky blue.. I received mine from Topper Jewelers earlier this week had time to mess around with pictures but I'll tell you one thing...it's beautiful as hell in the metal. Makes me want to see the other two colors in the flesh.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

Davekaye90 said:


> Shroud is the biggest visual difference. The monster bezel is mostly open, except for the top and bottom area, and a bit around the crown.


my dealer calls the Zimbe 13 and 14 "monster tuna". Is there such a thing?


----------



## Biggles3

The Zimbe 13 was a Baby Tuna, the Zimbe 14 (about to be released) is a Monster.









Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## chinjung55555




----------



## jkrause69

Joll71 said:


> SPB183 blue Willard
> View attachment 15477785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPB183J1 | Prospex | Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Prospex Sea | SPB183J1 | Discover the watches on the Seiko Watch Corporation Official Website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com


----------



## jkrause69

Joll71 said:


> SPB183 blue Willard
> View attachment 15477785
> 
> 
> I was about to get the green Willard and now the blue Willard comes out ... what to do?


----------



## jkrause69

Seiko is just so prolific in the variety of what they offer ...

View attachment 15474616
View attachment 15474617


I wonder if ppl actually buy these. But Seiko is pushing these kind of watches it could be working for them? 🤔
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cobia

Pongster said:


> sorry didnt mean to ask you directly. More of thinking aloud.
> 
> this i wanna ask. What's difference between a baby tuna and a monster? Visually. I get confused. A lot.


As Dave mentioned its just the shroud. I got a yellowfin baby Tuna from a real nice fella here on WUS not long back.
Im very impressed with the case, especially how the shroud looks, feels solid, its a lot thicker at the top of the shroud than a MM Tuna, its beefy and makes the monster look a whole lot better for mine.
So the baby tuna is is a little bigger because of that, has a bit more wrist presence, looks a bit more toolish.


----------



## Dedan

I ordered the relatively new SUR309 for my old man's birthday. I own a SARB myself which is the kind of style he usually goes for. He does not really like mechanical watches though, so with the quartz movement, sapphire crystal and the SARB-ish design it seems like the perfect watch for a gift. I'll remember to shoot a photo once it reaches his wrist.


----------



## Flicker

Dedan said:


> I ordered the relatively new SUR309 for my old man's birthday. I own a SARB myself which is the kind of style he usually goes for. He does not really like mechanical watches though, so with the quartz movement, sapphire crystal and the SARB-ish design it seems like the perfect watch for a gift. I'll remember to shoot a photo once it reaches his wrist.
> 
> View attachment 15484666


Sounds like a great choice for him then. Hope he likes it!


----------



## debicks

Dedan said:


> I ordered the relatively new SUR309 for my old man's birthday. I own a SARB myself which is the kind of style he usually goes for. He does not really like mechanical watches though, so with the quartz movement, sapphire crystal and the SARB-ish design it seems like the perfect watch for a gift. I'll remember to shoot a photo once it reaches his wrist.
> 
> View attachment 15484666


I bought this recently and use it as my daily beater. The dial and case finishing is great and on par with some of the cheaper Presage watches. The bracelet though is terrible. It looks nice from a distance but it's flimsy, has sharp edges, folded links and end links. I guess it's to be expected from Seiko at this price point.


----------



## Dedan

debicks said:


> I bought this recently and use it as my daily beater. The dial and case finishing is great and on par with some of the cheaper Presage watches. The bracelet though is terrible. It looks nice from a distance but it's flimsy, has sharp edges, folded links and end links. I guess it's to be expected from Seiko at this price point.


Thanks for that, yeah I already figured not to expect too much of the bracelet at this price point. Seiko being Seiko! I might consider throwing in a leather strap with the gift.


----------



## just3pieces

Finally! The new 42mm mm200s are coming! The great @bellemecanique (best watch leaker on ig) confirmed it 3h ago in his story 😊😊😊


----------



## Engi

Here you go


----------



## Shark-sandwich

just3pieces said:


> Finally! The new 42mm mm200s are coming! The great @bellemecanique (best watch leaker on ig) confirmed it 3h ago in his story 😊😊😊


Reminds me of the Black Bay Steel, looks great!


----------



## Techme

I cannot read the language accompanying the mm200's, but I do see a 70. Are seiko upgrading to the 70 hour power reserve movement?

As an owner of a mm200, I really look forward to their release and the array of colours that are sure to follow.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Engi

Yes, it is reported 70 hours power reserve. In fact the movement is the 6R35


----------



## Davekaye90

Yup, 6R35 is replacing 6R15 across the board.


----------



## Condor97

Engi said:


> Here you go


Wut....









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Aquino

God if these new MM200s came in black/gilt à la 6159...


----------



## Stephen90s

just3pieces said:


> Finally! The new 42mm mm200s are coming! The great @bellemecanique (best watch leaker on ig) confirmed it 3h ago in his story 😊😊😊


These look nice. 🤩
I've been wanting to buy a Seiko diver as an upgrade to my skx, but is now kind of torn between models and my wallet doesn't allow me to buy them all. 😂


----------



## GPWatches

J_Aquino said:


> God if these new MM200s came in black/gilt à la 6159...


Given how many versions of everything Seiko does these days, who's to say they won't?


----------



## J_Aquino

GPWatches said:


> Given how many versions of everything Seiko does these days, who's to say they won't?


Fingers crossed they won't be limited edition.


----------



## Engi

No limited run here, regular production


----------



## brianinCA

J_Aquino said:


> God if these new MM200s came in black/gilt à la 6159...


It's comingggg!!


----------



## josayeee

Thank you Seiko for making the SPB187 a regular production run. This watch is fire! I've been holding out on my next purchase a long time for this.


----------



## Joll71

J_Aquino said:


> Fingers crossed they won't be limited edition.


The limited edition is the SPB207 coming in March, dark green dial and gold seconds hand.


----------



## Engi

And here the stainless steel bezel


----------



## mattmartin

Will they have a screw case back or monocoque case, like the mm300?


----------



## Chazmondo

as ever, great bezel alignment 🤣


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

mattmartin said:


> Will they have a screw case back or monocoque case, like the mm300?


Almost certainly a screw-on caseback. It's only a 200m diver after all.


----------



## Seppia

Translation from Italian of the main points:

Sapphire crystal
Diver extension
70h power reserve
AR coating in the inside
Scratch resistant stainless steel
Screw down crown and case back


----------



## Engi

Screw case back


----------



## tchristen

I am reposting some photos from this thread Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 /...

Love this watch! Perfect example and runs super accurately at +1.5spd!


----------



## Joll71

New Shogun posted to IG, Rico @seikoleaks100


----------



## Cheverian

tchristen said:


> I am reposting some photos from this thread Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 /...
> 
> Love this watch! Perfect example and runs super accurately at +1.5spd!
> 
> View attachment 15487968
> 
> View attachment 15487969


I love how it looks on that Nato.


----------



## Jason Bourne

I’m awaiting the king seiko reissue. Hope it looks good.


----------



## Joll71

Jason Bourne said:


> I'm awaiting the king seiko reissue. Hope it looks good.


----------



## Dedan

Sorry to be off topic, but I just received the SUR309 for my dad.


----------



## v1triol

Anyone knows is it a leak of the upcoming Seiko dial ?


----------



## jmai

v1triol said:


> Anyone knows is it a leak of the upcoming Seiko dial ?
> 
> View attachment 15488869


Hot damn, i need this. Anyone have info? Where did you find this photo from?


----------



## Engi

The photo is taken from the net, up to now the reference of its watch is still unknown


----------



## Slant

v1triol said:


> Anyone knows is it a leak of the upcoming Seiko dial ?
> 
> View attachment 15488869


Probably some limited edition Zimbe type Sumo for the Thai market. Looks to be a Sumo dial at least.


----------



## v1triol

Engi said:


> The photo is taken from the net, up to now the reference of its watch is still unknown


Are you sure this is genuine Seiko not aftermarket project?


----------



## Joll71

jmai said:


> Hot damn, i need this. Anyone have info? Where did you find this photo from?


----------



## Tanker G1

Joll71 said:


> New Shogun posted to IG, Rico @seikoleaks100
> 
> View attachment 15488020


Looks like same case which is fine but it appears they're staying with the same $5 bracelet too. I hoped for better. Can't wait to roll my eyes at the new price.


----------



## squincher

Tanker G1 said:


> Looks like same case which is fine but it appears they're staying with the same $5 bracelet too. I hoped for better. Can't wait to roll my eyes at the new price.


Well, you've proven you're going to roll your eyes at SOMETHING if it is a Seiko, so I guess the price is a good as anything else.


----------



## jmai

Ah, nafokies.

Very likely fakes.

Just look at the rest of his IG. I wouldn't trust anyone that sells "aftermarket" dials with Seiko branding along with claimed OEM dials.



v1triol said:


> Are you sure this is genuine Seiko not aftermarket project?





Joll71 said:


> View attachment 15489050


----------



## aptpat

Anyone have any experience with the new(ish) JDM SZSB015 (and its cousins)? 4R15 movement. Look great. Keep eyeing them...Trying to decide between getting one or holding off for something a bit fancier (and more expensive). Any shots on wrist would be appreciated!


----------



## Galaga

v1triol said:


> Anyone knows is it a leak of the upcoming Seiko dial ?
> 
> View attachment 15488869


Isn't that a Sumo dial?


----------



## Tanker G1

squincher said:


> Well, you've proven you're going to roll your eyes at SOMETHING if it is a Seiko, so I guess the price is a good as anything else.


I have a Shogun. The bracelet is junk. I'm not sure why I can't be critical of the decision to keep using it. We're looking at the first images of what's probably going to be a $1,500 watch that comes with a stamped clasp. Again, I expect better.


----------



## v1triol

Galaga said:


> Isn't that a Sumo dial?


The layout indeed is Sumo, I was more is it genuine Seiko or aftermarket production.


----------



## konners

aptpat said:


> Anyone have any experience with the new(ish) JDM SZSB015 (and its cousins)? 4R15 movement. Look great. Keep eyeing them...Trying to decide between getting one or holding off for something a bit fancier (and more expensive). Any shots on wrist would be appreciated!











SZSB013 Pictures, thoughts and initial impressions


So, yesterday morning my latest acquisition arrived: a Seiko SZSB013. It's a JDM model and apparently sold by select Seiko retailers. The range is completed by an off-white dial (SZSB011), a black dial with silver hands and indices (SZSB012), and a black dial with gold hands and indices...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Joll71

jmai said:


> Ah, nafokies.
> 
> Very likely fakes.
> 
> Just look at the rest of his IG. I wouldn't trust anyone that sells "aftermarket" dials with Seiko branding along with claimed OEM dials.


Why would he claim some were OEM and not others? And mix them up with genuine OEM in the same pic? I guess only time will tell.


----------



## tsteph12

A yellow dial Sumo and orange Shogun would both be a must buy for me should they be newly produced.


----------



## aptpat

konners said:


> SZSB013 Pictures, thoughts and initial impressions
> 
> 
> So, yesterday morning my latest acquisition arrived: a Seiko SZSB013. It's a JDM model and apparently sold by select Seiko retailers. The range is completed by an off-white dial (SZSB011), a black dial with silver hands and indices (SZSB012), and a black dial with gold hands and indices...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


thanks!


----------



## valuewatchguy

Joll71 said:


> Why would he claim some were OEM and not others? And mix them up with genuine OEM in the same pic? I guess only time will tell.


I think OEM is his terminology for a 1:1 reproduction the rest have been modified in some way to be different than Original Seiko.

SIDE NOTE not directed at you personally:

I don't think we shoudl be promoting sellers of fake Seiko dials on a Seiko forum. Acknowledging that they generally exist is one tihing but naming their names and where to find them is not in the spirit of this forum. I'm not a mod so its just my opinion.


----------



## 59yukon01

I have a Shogun 007, which I love, but that new one is hideous no matter if the clasp is stamped or not. Also noticed they added a wart to the dial.


----------



## valuewatchguy

59yukon01 said:


> I have a Shogun 007, which I love, but that new one is hideous no matter if the clasp is stamped or not. Also noticed they added a wart to the dial.


Thank goodness I wasn't the only one wth that reaction!


----------



## GirchyGirchy

valuewatchguy said:


> I think OEM is his terminology for a 1:1 reproduction the rest have been modified in some way to be different than Original Seiko.


So...he's lying.


----------



## Joll71

valuewatchguy said:


> I think OEM is his terminology for a 1:1 reproduction the rest have been modified in some way to be different than Original Seiko.
> 
> SIDE NOTE not directed at you personally:
> 
> I don't think we shoudl be promoting sellers of fake Seiko dials on a Seiko forum. Acknowledging that they generally exist is one tihing but naming their names and where to find them is not in the spirit of this forum. I'm not a mod so its just my opinion.


Maybe so; but he must be some kind of wizard to be copying dials that haven't even been seen yet, ie the 183 and 187. His 'copies' were the first pics we saw of them.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Joll71 said:


> Maybe so; but he must be some kind of wizard to be copying dials that haven't even been seen yet, ie the 183 and 187. His 'copies' were the first pics we saw of them.


He could very well be Harry Potter but thats better discussed on the many Replica Watch forums on Reddit and elsewhere on the web.


----------



## A Single White Female

Tanker G1 said:


> I have a Shogun. The bracelet is junk. I'm not sure why I can't be critical of the decision to keep using it. We're looking at the first images of what's probably going to be a $1,500 watch that comes with a stamped clasp. Again, I expect better.


Why specifically do you find the stamped clasp inferior? I have Seikos with both milled and stamped clasps and I actually find the stamped clasp bracelets more comfortable. The parts that fold in to the housing are thinner, which means they protrude from the inside of the clasp less. This means they dig into my wrist less. The milled clasp doesn't fold quite as flush and the edges are ever-so-slightly sharper, which means slightly less comfortable.

I am always confused when folks say they dislike something because it is 'stamped' or 'cheap' but then don't say specifically why they find this attribute inferior. I would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## nupicasso

Engi said:


> Here you go


So happy they're finally making divers with the chapter ring on the dial! 2020 will be remembered for COVID and the year Seiko did away with misaligned chapter ring/rehauts. Now that's balance.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

A Single White Female said:


> I would love to hear your thoughts.


Mine...

It is cheap. It looks cheap. It feels cheap.

It's part of owning a Seiko that it has chintzy clasps and bad QC. If you find one put together correctly it's still a great watch for the money in spite of the fact it's random.


----------



## petr_cha

Engi said:


> And here the stainless steel bezel


It is not nice.. looks like some kind of Seiko mod.. all known things mixed together while having no soul... :-(

Seiko spb14x series is current best Seiko style offer..


----------



## georgefl74

valuewatchguy said:


> Thank goodness I wasn't the only one wth that reaction!


+1

Looks like they went even more towards the Monster instead of the high end GS diver, which is a real shame given that both cases share a few key lines. Looks like a Shogun mod with a monster set of hands AND a monster dial.

I do hope however that the insert is ceramic and could be sourced.

I may have to pick up another 'old' Shogun soon.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Could make for an easy mod to look like the Tudor P01


----------



## Mbappe

valuewatchguy said:


> Could make for an easy mod to look like the Tudor P01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15490717


I think it looks better how it is now.


----------



## huangcjz

A Single White Female said:


> Why specifically do you find the stamped clasp inferior? I have Seikos with both milled and stamped clasps and I actually find the stamped clasp bracelets more comfortable. The parts that fold in to the housing are thinner, which means they protrude from the inside of the clasp less. This means they dig into my wrist less. The milled clasp doesn't fold quite as flush and the edges are ever-so-slightly sharper, which means slightly less comfortable.
> 
> I am always confused when folks say they dislike something because it is 'stamped' or 'cheap' but then don't say specifically why they find this attribute inferior. I would love to hear your thoughts.


I like lighter bracelets, so I don't mind folded links, but the thinness means that they don't last as well. This is a Grand Seiko from 1971, so one of the best watches that Seiko made at the time, with a solid-link bracelet, including end-links, but a stamped clasp - see how much play is in it, up to about 15 degrees each side, which means it can't close properly easily:





Here is a Seiko from 1964 with folded end-links, which are nowhere near flush with the watch-head - the play in the bracelet can make it uncomfortable:









Watches are meant to last for lifetimes.


----------



## Galaga

petr_cha said:


> It is not nice.. looks like some kind of Seiko mod.. all known things mixed together while having no soul... :-(
> 
> Seiko spb14x series is current best Seiko style offer..


I agree. It looks off to me and I like steel bezels. Maybe it's because the crown is at 4 or the lack of crown guards.


----------



## Biggles3

Short video from Seiko Thailand of the new Zimbe Monster...




__ https://www.facebook.com/471030782920219/posts/3453979041292030



Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

valuewatchguy said:


> Could make for an easy mod to look like the Tudor P01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15490717


The P01 would probably benefit from a mod to look like this one . That watch fell into the ugly bucket.


----------



## Slant

georgefl74 said:


> The P01 would probably benefit from a mod to look like this one . That watch fell into the ugly bucket.


The P01 is a Seiko mod homage gone wrong 🤣


----------



## jmai

Slant said:


> The P01 is a Seiko mod homage gone wrong 🤣


 Most Seiko mods are homages gone wrong. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Ste60

Galaga said:


> I agree. It looks off to me and I like steel bezels. Maybe it's because the crown is at 4 or the lack of crown guards.


Agree totally. I love steel bezels too, tunas sbbn 007 and 017 the best!!


----------



## Ste60

Any of you sirs has already a new x tuna quartz? Just curious to see the new, almost flat, sapphire on the 300m sbbn045.


----------



## Davekaye90

Slant said:


> The P01 is a Seiko mod homage gone wrong 🤣


World's most expensive SKX013 mod. It looks like they took the 013 case and put it in a taffy puller.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Figured that P01 would get a rise out of a few. 😂


----------



## A Single White Female

Robotaz said:


> Mine...
> 
> It is cheap. It looks cheap. It feels cheap.
> 
> It's part of owning a Seiko that it has chintzy clasps and bad QC. If you find one put together correctly it's still a great watch for the money in spite of the fact it's random.


Ok, but what does "cheap" actually mean to you and why is it inferior in your eyes? I gave a specific reason why the stamped clasp is functionally better than milled. What is yours?


----------



## 5959HH

georgefl74 said:


> The P01 would probably benefit from a mod to look like this one . That watch fell into the ugly bucket.


The PO1 would have been more desirable if it had been designed differently with shorter lugs and traditional bracelet and/or strap attachment.


----------



## Davekaye90

Robotaz said:


> It's part of owning a Seiko that it has chintzy clasps and bad QC. If you find one put together correctly it's still a great watch for the money in spite of the fact it's random.


Or owning a modern Rolex. But hey at least the clasps are nice compared to the junk you got with a 5-digit. I'm willing to cut Seiko a little more slack on this issue. Imagine being on a year long wait list for a batman, and when it finally comes in, it's this.


----------



## schumway

Are you referring to dust on the dial?


----------



## Rocat

schumway said:


> Are you referring to dust on the dial?


What stands out to me is the crown on the chapter ring being off set to the right instead of centered. For the price of watches from that brand everything had better be prefect


----------



## Davekaye90

Rocat said:


> What stands out to me is the crown on the chapter ring being off set to the right instead of centered. For the price of watches from that brand everything had better be prefect


Yup. Not at all uncommon for the rehaut or bezel insert to be misaligned on a new Rolex.


----------



## schumway

Thanks. I often find it hard to see the flaws until their pointed out, then they're obvious!


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

Davekaye90 said:


> Or owning a modern Rolex. But hey at least the clasps are nice compared to the junk you got with a 5-digit. I'm willing to cut Seiko a little more slack on this issue. Imagine being on a year long wait list for a batman, and when it finally comes in, it's this.


I have seen numerous Rolexes in person, on forums, and on Youtube macro videos
And they have a significant number of QC that may rival Seiko's well documented issues. Despite the fact that Seiko is producing far more than 800,000 watches per year. There seem to be several reoccurring issues:

1 The 12:00 triangle is crooked or not centered
2 The word "ROLEX" on the rehaut is off center to the indices
3 The crown on the dial and rehaut are often off center.
4 The paint jobs on the hands of the GMT, EXII, Milgaus are poor.

Now here is the amusing part. People on the Seiko forum freak out and get butt hurt when their $200- $1000 Seiko has a chapter ring that is an 1/8th of a second off. Yet on the Rolex forums they either don't care or are too embarrassed to admit their $8500 swiss unicorn has more QC issues than a MM 200 SBDC061. And they aren't running back to their ADs for replacement because they will be kicked off the secret, special, VIP, bend over, and take it like a beta soy waiting list. Apparently one should never dare to upset one's Rolex AD or be excommunicated from the church. meh!


----------



## Robotaz

I’m no Rolex guy by any stretch, but that’s a rehaut and my opinion is that the crown centered with everything else is just too much symmetry. I’m surprised they would bother. Seems more artistic to have it random, IMHO.


----------



## Robotaz

A Single White Female said:


> Ok, but what does "cheap" actually mean to you and why is it inferior in your eyes? I gave a specific reason why the stamped clasp is functionally better than milled. What is yours?


I don't think it's inferior. It's just where Seiko spends and doesn't spend money. My opinion is the milled Seiko clasps like the GS divers are way too thick. Reminds me of a dime-a-dozen "Swiss" diver, maybe micro or mid-range. The MM300 or Sumo clasp feels more comfortable and fits better for me.

I'm not saying Seiko stamped parts suck. Just saying they're where Seiko cuts costs.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Teddy Blanchard said:


> I have seen numerous Rolexes in person, on forums, and on Youtube macro videos
> And they have a significant number of QC that may rival Seiko's well documented issues. Despite the fact that Seiko is producing far more than 800,000 watches per year. There seem to be several reoccurring issues:
> 
> 1 The 12:00 triangle is crooked or not centered
> 2 The word "ROLEX" on the rehaut is off center to the indices
> 3 The crown on the dial and rehaut are often off center.
> 4 The paint jobs on the hands of the GMT, EXII, Milgaus are poor.
> 
> Now here is the amusing part. People on the Seiko forum freak out and get butt hurt when their $200- $1000 Seiko has a chapter ring that is an 1/8th of a second off. Yet on the Rolex forums they either don't care or are too embarrassed to admit their $8500 swiss unicorn has more QC issues than a MM 200 SBDC061. And they aren't running back to their ADs for replacement because they will be kicked off the secret, special, VIP, bend over, and take it like a beta soy waiting list. Apparently one should never dare to upset one's Rolex AD or be excommunicated from the church. meh!


Errrmm, no. Of course you're going to find some with QC issues because it is a mass produced product, but to suggest they rival Seiko is plain absurd, and I say this as a Seiko fan.


----------



## watchutalkinbout?!

valuewatchguy said:


> Could make for an easy mod to look like the Tudor P01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15490717


Why buy a $1000+ watch to swap out the guts for 3rd party homage parts? It would be a lot cheaper to start with a standard SKX or SKX013 case and just add add a steel bezel insert


----------



## valuewatchguy

watchutalkinbout?! said:


> Why buy a $1000+ watch to swap out the guts for 3rd party homage parts? It would be a lot cheaper to start with a standard SKX or SKX013 case and just add add a steel bezel insert


It was simply a comment made in jest because the P01 has been universally deemed a pig. My Sarcasm didn't convey well.


----------



## Davekaye90

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Now here is the amusing part. People on the Seiko forum freak out and get butt hurt when their $200- $1000 Seiko has a chapter ring that is an 1/8th of a second off. Yet on the Rolex forums they either don't care or are too embarrassed to admit their $8500 swiss unicorn has more QC issues than a MM 200 SBDC061. And they aren't running back to their ADs for replacement because they will be kicked off the secret, special, VIP, bend over, and take it like a beta soy waiting list. Apparently one should never dare to upset one's Rolex AD or be excommunicated from the church. meh!


Yup. If they do run back to the A/D, they'll be told that Rolex considers those kinds of QC issues to be "normal" or "within spec" and if you don't like it you can go pound sand. What did you think this was, some sort of luxury product that you just paid an enormous amount of money and probably waited an absurdly long time for? They won't get a replacement because there is no replacement, unless maybe you're willing to wait until 2022.

I find it ironic that it's a problem of Rolex's own making. The "RolexRolexRolex" rehaut serves no actual function, unlike Seiko's indexed chapter rings. It's just a way to plaster more branding on the watch, and yet they can't help but repeatedly screw it up. If they went back to unadorned steel rehauts, it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## georgefl74

Ofc there are quality issues with Rolexes as well. Price is not an objective measure of quality in luxury watches; some Rolex models (not all) are just feeding on their own myth and are vastly overpriced for what they are. I suspect Rolex is trying to up their game with new movements etc because they are worried that people will begin to notice that the price tag compared to rival offerings is becoming upsurd. It only takes a needle to burst a bubble.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Errrmm, no. Of course you're going to find some with QC issues because it is a mass produced product, but to suggest they rival Seiko is plain absurd, and I say this as a Seiko fan.


.
Visit the Rolex forums


Mr.Jones82 said:


> Errrmm, no. Of course you're going to find some with QC issues because it is a mass produced product, but to suggest they rival Seiko is plain absurd, and I say this as a Seiko fan.


Ummm. Errr. Yes. Put your rolex under a loupe and you will surprised/disappointed at what you find. If not, visit many of the Rolex forums on the interwebs to explore the various QC issues.


----------



## M0hammed_Khaled

Teddy Blanchard said:


> I have seen numerous Rolexes in person, on forums, and on Youtube macro videos
> And they have a significant number of QC that may rival Seiko's well documented issues. Despite the fact that Seiko is producing far more than 800,000 watches per year. There seem to be several reoccurring issues:
> 
> 1 The 12:00 triangle is crooked or not centered
> 2 The word "ROLEX" on the rehaut is off center to the indices
> 3 The crown on the dial and rehaut are often off center.
> 4 The paint jobs on the hands of the GMT, EXII, Milgaus are poor.
> 
> Now here is the amusing part. People on the Seiko forum freak out and get butt hurt when their $200- $1000 Seiko has a chapter ring that is an 1/8th of a second off. Yet on the Rolex forums they either don't care or are too embarrassed to admit their $8500 swiss unicorn has more QC issues than a MM 200 SBDC061. And they aren't running back to their ADs for replacement because they will be kicked off the secret, special, VIP, bend over, and take it like a beta soy waiting list. Apparently one should never dare to upset one's Rolex AD or be excommunicated from the church. meh!


wait that's true? so if i am lucky to buy a rolex and it has QC issues i have to sit on it or flip and wait 10 more years?


----------



## huckson

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> New Sumos
> 
> SPB179 Blue
> SPB177 Green
> SPB175 Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind using telepathy


Do you know where can I get the Spb179 - ice blue sumo?


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

huckson said:


> Do you know where can I get the Spb179 - ice blue sumo?


Not sure, I just posted the leaked images. I think a few have surfaced on eBay. Best check ADs in your area or ring Seiko in your country

Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## huckson

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Not sure, I just posted the leaked images. I think a few have surfaced on eBay. Best check ADs in your area or ring Seiko in your country
> 
> Sent from my mind using telepathy


As far as I know this model is limited to USA market. Do you know any?


----------



## Davekaye90

M0hammed_Khaled said:


> wait that's true? so if i am lucky to buy a rolex and it has QC issues i have to sit on it or flip and wait 10 more years?


Pretty much. Look at this GMT-Master Root beer review for example. Misaligned rehaut/bezel insert, wobbly bezel, and the rotor makes scraping noises like an STP 1-11. No big deal though, I mean what did you expect for $20K? Nobody but Rolex could get away with that. It's such a privilege to be deemed worthy to own one that they can just give you anything.


----------



## Rocat

huckson said:


> Do you know where can I get the Spb179 - ice blue sumo?


It's on eBay under the Seller Time-Gallery for $900


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

Davekaye90 said:


> Pretty much. Look at this GMT-Master Root beer review for example. Misaligned rehaut/bezel insert, wobbly bezel, and the rotor makes scraping noises like an STP 1-11. No big deal though, I mean what did you expect for $20K? Nobody but Rolex could get away with that. It's such a privilege to be deemed worthy to own one that they can just give you anything.


This video is self explanatory. Its a very good example of the poor quality and workmanship in a $10,000 Rolex watch. Its actually quite embarrassing.






BTW I did not have to look hard. I found many other examples but did not want to go overboard or be accused of hating on unicorns.


----------



## Davekaye90

Teddy Blanchard said:


> This video is self explanatory. Its a very good example of the poor quality and workmanship in a $10,000 Rolex watch. Its actually quite embarrassing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I did not have to look hard. I found many other examples but did not want to go overboard or be accused of hating on unicorns.


If you look at the comments in that video, 99% of them are excuse making for Rolex. "They aren't trying to be haute horology, these are mass produced sports watches," etc. A video showing a $300 Seiko turtle with a slightly misaligned chapter ring would have people ripping Seiko apart for their poor quality control. If you're paying $10K for a mass produced, steel case 3-hand sports watch and the company can't get those basic details right, what are you paying all of that money for other than to have a watch that says "Rolex" on it?

As for the "zoom in close enough and you'll find the flaws in anything" argument, Grand Seiko might have something to say about that. If you really want to see what a watch company is made of, check out the _underside _of the second hand when it passes over a polished marker or hand. I've seen plenty of hyper expensive Swiss watches where the second hand is very roughly finished underneath, because they assume nobody will ever notice. GS hands are always flawless.


----------



## huckson

Rocat said:


> It's on eBay under the Seller Time-Gallery for $900


Thanks! Whats the MSRP?


----------



## WastedYears

Only a Seiko fan could notice the offset on a Rolex rehaut. I own three modern crown watches and can honestly say that I have never once taken note of the position of the rehaut engraving vis-a-vis the dial markings.

On the flipside, I do have a >$5'000 Seiko Prospex LX that has a misaligned chapter ring.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

huckson said:


> Do you know where can I get the Spb179 - ice blue sumo?


Topper Jewelers has them.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

WastedYears said:


> Only a Seiko fan could notice the offset on a Rolex rehaut. I own three modern crown watches and can honestly say that I have never once taken note of the position of the rehaut engraving vis-a-vis the dial markings.
> 
> On the flipside, I do have a >$5'000 Seiko Prospex LX that has a misaligned chapter ring.


I always find it funny how this thread is full of individuals looking for any excuse to hate on Rolex.

As a fan of the crown and seiko/GS I'll say this. I'll gladly take some misaligned engraving or some misapplied paint that I can't see without a loupe over a host of other issues seiko/GS bring to the table. Namely, terrible movement performance, grossly misaligned chapter rings, terrible customer service from the service network, poor bracelet design, poor overall case proportions, and the list goes on and on.

Yes, Rolex isn't the highest level of horology, nor will they probably ever be. But, they make a much better watch than seiko/GS in many ways. That's why there is so much hate in here, sounds like jealousy to me.


----------



## tuffode

Off topic, and probably asked before, but... is there not going to be a direct diver replacement to the SKX? The Turtle is in a similar price range, but that was a reissue of an older watch. 5KX is similar, but it isn't a real diver. I just wanted to know if there would be like a new diver to sit at around same price range as the Turtle, but with a modern design.


----------



## debicks

tuffode said:


> Off topic, and probably asked before, but... is there not going to be a direct diver replacement to the SKX? The Turtle is in a similar price range, but that was a reissue of an older watch. 5KX is similar, but it isn't a real diver. I just wanted to know if there would be like a new diver to sit at around same price range as the Turtle, but with a modern design.


You're actually more on topic than 95% of this thread. 
I'll let the "Seiko experts" answer your question though. I like the Samurai more than the Turtle. There's also the mini turtle, which is closer in size to the SKX.


----------



## Pun

Davekaye90 said:


> If you look at the comments in that video, 99% of them are excuse making for Rolex. "They aren't trying to be haute horology, these are mass produced sports watches," etc. A video showing a $300 Seiko turtle with a slightly misaligned chapter ring would have people ripping Seiko apart for their poor quality control. If you're paying $10K for a mass produced, steel case 3-hand sports watch and the company can't get those basic details right, what are you paying all of that money for other than to have a watch that says "Rolex" on it?
> 
> As for the "zoom in close enough and you'll find the flaws in anything" argument, Grand Seiko might have something to say about that. If you really want to see what a watch company is made of, check out the _underside _of the second hand when it passes over a polished marker or hand. I've seen plenty of hyper expensive Swiss watches where the second hand is very roughly finished underneath, because they assume nobody will ever notice. GS hands are always flawless.


Is it an optical illusion or really 24 below 12 hour marker is not in center..


----------



## Davekaye90

kamonjj said:


> Yes, Rolex isn't the highest level of horology, nor will they probably ever be. But, they make a much better watch than seiko/GS in many ways. That's why there is so much hate in here, sounds like jealousy to me.


I'm really jealous that the bezel on my SKX doesn't wobble back and forth like a $50 watch from Alibaba. I guess you don't get that level of luxury craftsmanship until you get to the $20K mark.


----------



## yeesi

Spb187 mod 









从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## yeesi

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

So you found 1 ROLEX that sucks, compared to every 6 out of 7 SEIKO that does too?


----------



## Davekaye90

Tickstart said:


> So you found 1 ROLEX that sucks, compared to every 6 out of 7 SEIKO that does too?


Yup, it's only ever happened to one. They didn't actually botch the printing and screw up the insert alignment on this sub. It's all an illusion. Nobody is claiming that Seiko makes all of their watches perfectly, they very obviously don't. This difference is that Seiko is routinely taken to the woodshed for it, whereas Rolex seems to get nothing but apologists.


----------



## Robotaz

Can this thread get any more off topic? 

It’s a Seiko thread.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Robotaz said:


> Can this thread get any more off topic?


Yes...we could talk about pie. Or turtles.

I like turtles.


----------



## konners

^^^ and a few posts back a member has posted some photos of a NEW Seiko, albeit modded, and no one makes comment..


----------



## Davekaye90

konners said:


> ^^^ and a few posts back a member has posted some photos of a NEW Seiko, albeit modded, and no one makes comment..


Is that really a 187? I glanced past the post and thought that it was a mod using the new MM300 > SKX aftermarket mod case. Putting in a NH36 for the day-date and old Sumo hands just didn't compute for some reason.


----------



## 5959HH

GirchyGirchy said:


> Yes...we could talk about pie. Or turtles.
> 
> I like turtles.


Speaking of turtles I'm wearing my PADI Turtle today. I would never have even noticed the chapter ring misalignment if it hadn't been mentioned numerous times my multiple people. Honestly said I couldn't care less since this watch is so accurate. If I wear it all day and place it on its side crown down, it runs about 2-3 seconds fast/24 hours. If nothing else the minor cosmetic error helps authenticate it's not a counterfeit. 
















Like a badge of honor.


----------



## konners

Davekaye90 said:


> Is that really a 187? I glanced past the post and thought that it was a mod using the new MM300 > SKX aftermarket mod case. Putting in a NH36 for the day-date and old Sumo hands just didn't compute for some reason.


Apparently so. Funny that pics of a modded version arrived before renderings. Anyway, these have surfaced on the 187 thread:


----------



## Joll71

First sighting on the web...









SEIKO Prospex DIVERS reinterpretation 1968 SPB187J1


Seiko Divers Automatic Prospex SUMO, Caliber 6R35. Automatic clock with calendar. Titanium box. Bezel specific diving. Unidirectional rotatingIt is the contemporary reinterpretation of Automatic Diving Watch 1968




www.nicols.es













SEIKO PROSPEX DIVERS REINTERPRETACION 1968 SPB185J1


Reloj Seiko Prospex Divers Automático SUMO, Calibre 6R35. Reloj Automático, con calendario. Caja Acero. Bisel giratorio unidireccional, específico para buceo.Es la reinterpretación contemporánea del Reloj Automático de Buceo de 1968




www.nicols.es


----------



## Joll71

Titanium?


----------



## konners

Joll71 said:


> First sighting on the web...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO Prospex DIVERS reinterpretation 1968 SPB187J1
> 
> 
> Seiko Divers Automatic Prospex SUMO, Caliber 6R35. Automatic clock with calendar. Titanium box. Bezel specific diving. Unidirectional rotatingIt is the contemporary reinterpretation of Automatic Diving Watch 1968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nicols.es
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO PROSPEX DIVERS REINTERPRETACION 1968 SPB185J1
> 
> 
> Reloj Seiko Prospex Divers Automático SUMO, Calibre 6R35. Reloj Automático, con calendario. Caja Acero. Bisel giratorio unidireccional, específico para buceo.Es la reinterpretación contemporánea del Reloj Automático de Buceo de 1968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nicols.es


I imagine it's incorrect, but they list them as Ti. Also refer to them as Sumo.


----------



## Joll71

Checked back with that Italian leak with text, it says steel.


----------



## jhdscript

This reissue looks nice


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

I do quite like off topic pies (chocolate cream) and turtles (the kind with nuts and caramel), but has there been any confirmations on the dimensions on the 1968 reissue 185/187???


----------



## WillMK5

Teddy Blanchard said:


> I do quite like off topic pies (chocolate cream) and turtles (the kind with nuts and caramel), but has there been any confirmations on the dimensions on the 1968 reissue 185/187???


 42mm wide, I don't think the rest of the specs are known yet


----------



## nsjong

Looked good until it was ruined by someone who didn't grasp symmetry in grade school.


----------



## jmai

nsjong said:


> Looked good until it was ruined by someone who didn't grasp symmetry in grade school.


This is a perfect example of when a cyclops would be a great addition to somewhat hide that date gap and balance the dial more.


----------



## Davekaye90

jmai said:


> This is a perfect example of when a cyclops would be a great addition to somewhat hide that date gap and balance the dial more.


NEWP. Cyclops is an automatic DQ for me. I think the easier solution would be a metal frame around the date window, to make it look a bit more like an hour marker, and then just have the white block on the edge of the dial, same as the rest of the markers.


----------



## Robotaz

nsjong said:


> Looked good until it was ruined by someone who didn't grasp symmetry in grade school.


The marker and date window appear to be very symmetric relative to the 9:00 marker.


----------



## Triku

Robotaz said:


> The marker and date window appear to be very symmetric relative to the 9:00 marker.


Metal frame and the market. That will be symmetric I think.


----------



## nsjong

Robotaz said:


> The marker and date window appear to be very symmetric relative to the 9:00 marker.


If you look closely, the 3-marker is actually on the minute track and is the only one to do so. It would've actually been more symmetrical on the opposite side of the date window... Should've just not had a marker at all.

Also suffers from the same issue found in the SPB143-149: misaligned minute track. At least chapter rings were fixable/replaceable. Ugh.


----------



## Robotaz

nsjong said:


> If you look closely, the 3-marker is actually on the minute track and is the only one to do so. It would've actually been more symmetrical on the opposite side of the date window... Should've just not had a marker at all.
> 
> Also suffers from the same issue found in the SPB143-149: misaligned minute track. At least chapter rings were fixable/replaceable. Ugh.


Yep, I see that now. Didn't notice.

I'm not sure it would bother me. Probably not.


----------



## 6L35

The render is made slightly leftwards and upwards, and it creates the false impression of misalignment.


----------



## One-Seventy

nsjong said:


> If you look closely, the 3-marker is actually on the minute track and is the only one to do so. It would've actually been more symmetrical on the opposite side of the date window... Should've just not had a marker at all.
> 
> Also suffers from the same issue found in the SPB143-149: misaligned minute track. At least chapter rings were fixable/replaceable. Ugh.


I'm not seeing that. Do you mean the markers aren't placed correctly on the dials relative to the minute markers? I've not seen that in any real-life watches yet, and tbh can't really see it here. Although the extra lume blob at 3 is unnecessary; a thick tick marker like at 6, 9 and 12 would have done.


----------



## Engi

IMHO the lume plot has to be "seen" in conjunction with the date window, balancing the longer lume plot at "9"


----------



## Stephen90s

I’m not sure if I’m saying the following correctly, but I think it is really difficult to misalign minute markers if they are printed on the dial. If there are actual examples of such misalignment, IMO Seiko has a worse QC issue compared to the chapter ring.

As for the date, usually I prefer metal frames, for this watch maybe slightly elongated/wider to make it symmetrical (without lume plot). Agree with Engi on the lume plot all well. Overall, I do not mind the current design. Somehow I can’t find a liking for cyclops though. Don’t like it personally. If the cyclops is useful for divers, I guess it makes sense. For my use as a “desk diver”, preference and function-wise, I just don’t need it. 😅


----------



## phoenix844884

New Shoguns


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ If the bezel insert is ceramic I may on board. Looks great.


----------



## Shark-sandwich

nsjong said:


> Looked good until it was ruined by someone who didn't grasp symmetry in grade school.





nsjong said:


> If you look closely, the 3-marker is actually on the minute track and is the only one to do so. It would've actually been more symmetrical on the opposite side of the date window... Should've just not had a marker at all.
> 
> Also suffers from the same issue found in the SPB143-149: misaligned minute track. At least chapter rings were fixable/replaceable. Ugh.


The image itself looks like a really bad Photoshop to me, the reflections of the markers at 4 and 5.

Also if the chapter ring / rehaut was reflective, wouldn't the "JAPAN" and "6R35" markings reflect so they read backwards?

Or would the crystal re-reflect this back?


----------



## Galaga

phoenix844884 said:


> New Shoguns
> 
> View attachment 15498810
> 
> 
> View attachment 15498811


There could be my new white dial watch !!


----------



## nsjong

6L35 said:


> The render is made slightly leftwards and upwards, and it creates the false impression of misalignment.


It's misaligned in the _opposite_ direction you're suggesting. I'm talking about the minute track in comparison to the 12-marker, not the bezel.

I have yet to see a single example of the SPB14X being actually adequately printed. You guys can look at nearly every pic on IG and they will all have the same issue and these are pretty unacceptable for watches in this price category.

Am I splitting hairs? Probably, but I was hoping it would an isolated case and the new renders (heavily post-edited pics) suggests otherwise.

From the advent of the mm200, Seiko has had issues with concentric printing, whether it be on chapter rings or dials. If you owned an mm200, you'd understand that the 12 alignment of chapter rings may be perfect but the byproduct was the 6 being off. For once maybe I'd like their mid-tier watches to have issues that wouldn't be notable with the naked eye.


----------



## nsjong

Shark-sandwich said:


> The image itself looks like a really bad Photoshop to me, the reflections of the markers at 4 and 5.
> 
> Also if the chapter ring / rehaut was reflective, wouldn't the "JAPAN" and "6R35" markings reflect so they read backwards?
> 
> Or would the crystal re-reflect this back?


You're confusing reflection and refraction.


----------



## tsteph12

Are the model numbers known for these new Shoguns? The white dial version looks great.


----------



## nsjong

tsteph12 said:


> Are the model numbers known for these new Shoguns? The white dial version looks great.


SPB189/191.

Have found some pictures of the mm200v2 from some other sites, in physical form of non-functional prototypes.

Prototype has conflicting representation of the 3-marker. One with and one without. The steel bezel prototype unfortunately suffers from the misaligned minute track, as I feared.

I complain about this because I know we're all masochists for loving Seiko.


----------



## Engi

Both the models have not chapter ring, what is visible in the stainless steel version is just refraction due to the beveled crystal. I agree that the blue dial has the plot at "3" while the other has not. Personally I prefer plot at "3".


----------



## One-Seventy

nsjong said:


> I have yet to see a single example of the SPB14X being actually adequately printed. You guys can look at nearly every pic on IG and they will all have the same issue and these are pretty unacceptable for watches in this price category.


MY 147 is perfectly fine, but I'm not a 'Gram addict and I give that sort of thing a wide berth. So you won't have seen it there .


----------



## GirchyGirchy

One-Seventy said:


> MY 147 is perfectly fine, but I'm not a 'Gram addict and I give that sort of thing a wide berth. So you won't have seen it there .


Oh, but did you use a microscope and perform an analysis to check for alignment? As we know, normal pictures aren't enough.

nsjong, I just don't see the gross misalignment in your pictures, especially in the prototypes...and even if I did on the latter, they're freakin' prototypes!


----------



## 6L35

nsjong said:


> It's misaligned in the _opposite_ direction you're suggesting. I'm talking about the minute track in comparison to the 12-marker, not the bezel.


Is it the render of SPB187 what you are talking about? If so, I do not see any misalignment.

It is a render after all.


----------



## gt0279a

Not sure if these were posted yet:

https://www.nicols.es/en/seiko-prospex-divers-reinterpretacion-1968/spb187j1-10254.html


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

GirchyGirchy said:


> Oh, but did you use a microscope and perform an analysis to check for alignment?


Yes. Under Article II of the WIS Constitution all $200-$1200 Seiko watches are still subject to this microscopic analysis. The case of Crown vs. Butthurt exempted all Swiss watches over $6000 from this same microscopic requirement. The courts also blocked any pictorial or video imagery of flaws regarding specific classes of unicorn watches deemed to be on exclusive, secret squirrel, unobtainable, VIP waiting lists.


----------



## Nanda

gt0279a said:


> Not sure if these were posted yet:
> 
> SEIKO PROSPEX DIVERS REINTERPRETACION 1968 SPB187J1


Yes. There is an own thread for the SPB185/187.
*Leaked* New SPB185 & SPB187 divers


----------



## GrumpyBear

aptpat said:


> Anyone have any experience with the new(ish) JDM SZSB015 (and its cousins)? 4R15 movement. Look great. Keep eyeing them...Trying to decide between getting one or holding off for something a bit fancier (and more expensive). Any shots on wrist would be appreciated!


I've got the SZSB021 since a couple of weeks and I'm loving it. Especially the domed Hardlex gives it just enough of a retro feel without trying too hard. Wears just right. Though it's certainly not a Seiko for price conscious buyers.


----------



## nsjong

6L35 said:


> It is a render after all.


The 185/187 aren't renders, they're heavily edited studio pics... So any issues present there are likely to be also present in the production batches.



GirchyGirchy said:


> nsjong I just don't see the gross misalignment in your pictures, especially in the prototypes...and even if I did on the latter, they're freakin' prototypes!


The prototypes are only called that due to the non-functional movement. Everything else is production-grade. It has the same misaligned printing issue as the spb149 I posted earlier, albeit difficult to see due to the low resolution pictures.

My responses are mostly objective findings and for those that made a fuss about misaligned chapter rings, this is even worse. Like I've previously stated, it's akin to splitting hairs but at the same time I have to draw the line on Seiko's recent decline in QC where they're getting sloppier than Invicta.￼


----------



## clyde_frog

6L35 said:


> Is it the render of SPB187 what you are talking about? If so, I do not see any misalignment.
> 
> It is a render after all.


There have been a lot of Seiko renders that include purposeful misalignments you know.


----------



## clyde_frog

phoenix844884 said:


> New Shoguns
> 
> View attachment 15498810
> 
> 
> View attachment 15498811


----------



## Itgb

nsjong said:


> The 185/187 aren't renders, they're heavily edited studio pics... So any issues present there are likely to be also present in the production batches.
> 
> The prototypes are only called that due to the non-functional movement. Everything else is production-grade. It has the same misaligned printing issue as the spb149 I posted earlier, albeit difficult to see due to the low resolution pictures.
> 
> My responses are mostly objective findings and for those that made a fuss about misaligned chapter rings, this is even worse. Like I've previously stated, it's akin to splitting hairs but at the same time I have to draw the line on Seiko's recent decline in QC where they're getting sloppier than Invicta.
> ￼
> View attachment 15499589


There might be a touch of misalignment, but I think parallax is coming into play here. The picture is angled and the bezel, dial, and crystal reflection are on three different planes. Let's wait and see some more top down pictures before we offer a final judgement.


----------



## Robotaz

nsjong said:


> The 185/187 aren't renders, they're heavily edited studio pics... So any issues present there are likely to be also present in the production batches.
> 
> The prototypes are only called that due to the non-functional movement. Everything else is production-grade. It has the same misaligned printing issue as the spb149 I posted earlier, albeit difficult to see due to the low resolution pictures.
> 
> My responses are mostly objective findings and for those that made a fuss about misaligned chapter rings, this is even worse. Like I've previously stated, it's akin to splitting hairs but at the same time I have to draw the line on Seiko's recent decline in QC where they're getting sloppier than Invicta.￼
> View attachment 15499589


It does look to me like a refraction issue. I'd expect that the way the watch is positioned relative to POV. The chapter ring line is going to move towards you as you tilt it away. Seems consistent.

Regardless, it's a cool watch. I'm sure there will be occasional alignment issues. It's a Seiko.


----------



## Jeff Pesos

nsjong said:


> The 185/187 aren't renders, they're heavily edited studio pics... So any issues present there are likely to be also present in the production batches.
> 
> The prototypes are only called that due to the non-functional movement. Everything else is production-grade. It has the same misaligned printing issue as the spb149 I posted earlier, albeit difficult to see due to the low resolution pictures.
> 
> My responses are mostly objective findings and for those that made a fuss about misaligned chapter rings, this is even worse. Like I've previously stated, it's akin to splitting hairs but at the same time I have to draw the line on Seiko's recent decline in QC where they're getting sloppier than Invicta.￼
> View attachment 15499589


There is no chapter ring here. What you have marked here is the reflection of the minute track on the inner case surface which appears to be misaligned due the angle from which the shot is taken. I know Seiko has its fair share of misaligned bezels and markers but this is quite a reach.


----------



## arlee

gt0279a said:


> Not sure if these were posted yet:
> 
> SEIKO PROSPEX DIVERS REINTERPRETACION 1968 SPB187J1


This pic has the lume plot at 3 for the black dial unlike the prototype pic wrist shot

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## nsjong

Jeff Pesos said:


> There is no chapter ring here. What you have marked here is the reflection of the minute track on the inner case surface which appears to be misaligned due the angle from which the shot is taken. I know Seiko has its fair share of misaligned bezels and markers but this is quite a reach.


Sigh, I haven't mentioned anything about a chapter ring, I've already clarified this. The angle of the photo doesn't alter the alignment of minute track to the marker.

The centre of the 12-marker (the polished line) is not aligned with the printed minute track. It's identical to spb149 issue, was my point.


----------



## arlee

nsjong said:


> Sigh, I haven't mentioned anything about a chapter ring, I've already clarified this. The angle of the photo doesn't alter the alignment of minute track to the marker.
> 
> The centre of the 12-marker (the polished line) is not aligned with the printed minute track. It's identical to spb149 issue, was my point.
> View attachment 15499685


Looks aligned to me, if anything I would say the 59 and 1 markers on the track don't line up to the edge of the marker but that might be the angle of your pic.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

nsjong said:


> Sigh, I haven't mentioned anything about a chapter ring, I've already clarified this. The angle of the photo doesn't alter the alignment of minute track to the marker.
> 
> The centre of the 12-marker (the polished line) is not aligned with the printed minute track. It's identical to spb149 issue, was my point.
> View attachment 15499685


If you have to zoom in that much to see the supposed flaw, then I wouldn't call it that much of an issue.


----------



## nsjong

Like I've mentioned, _probably _splitting hairs at this point but shouldn't be understated that a $1300 watch shouldn't have issues even $100 watches don't have. My specific example of the 149 was one of the more acceptable ones, there are many worse examples I've seen.

(And the magnification was to clarify the issue for those that couldn't comprehend my description, you can very much see it in person with no issues.)


----------



## Jeff Pesos

nsjong said:


> Sigh, I haven't mentioned anything about a chapter ring, I've already clarified this. The angle of the photo doesn't alter the alignment of minute track to the marker.
> 
> The centre of the 12-marker (the polished line) is not aligned with the printed minute track. It's identical to spb149 issue, was my point.
> View attachment 15499685


My point still stands. You seem to be reaching quite a bit to have this magnified so much just to point out that the center of the 12 hr minute track is 0.001mm off to the center of the 12 hr index. I couldn't even tell the 'misalignment' from your previous post and assumed you were talking about something else. I'd hate to be the AD/seller who'd be using his 10x loupe hoping to find out why the customer is returning a perfectly fine watch. ?


----------



## rcorreale

nsjong said:


> Sigh, I haven't mentioned anything about a chapter ring, I've already clarified this. The angle of the photo doesn't alter the alignment of minute track to the marker.
> 
> The centre of the 12-marker (the polished line) is not aligned with the printed minute track. It's identical to spb149 issue, was my point.
> View attachment 15499685


Wow, splitting hairs here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carloscastro7

Not so interested in debating the misalignment to death, but VERY interested in those shoguns if they are indeed real?!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

nsjong said:


> Sigh, I haven't mentioned anything about a chapter ring, I've already clarified this. The angle of the photo doesn't alter the alignment of minute track to the marker.
> 
> The centre of the 12-marker (the polished line) is not aligned with the printed minute track. It's identical to spb149 issue, was my point.
> View attachment 15499685


I put a straight edge on my monitor and ran it up from the indicator past the lume pip. I dont see it. The double indicator at twelve lines up with the white minute track above it. Are you talking about the triangle on the bezel insert? That looks lined up too. That lume pip also look pretty spot on and centered. People were complaining about that too. What exactly is off on this?

The only thing that I can see is that maybe the hash mark at the 1 second mark is slightly slightly tilted. But I would be stretching it. To be quite honest I think this Seiko holds its own compared some far more expensive watches. You could put any watch under magnification and find far worse imperfections. I think some other people are really jumping the shark when it comes to misalignment issues. Congrats, the watch looks great! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## mi6_

nsjong said:


> The 185/187 aren't renders, they're heavily edited studio pics... So any issues present there are likely to be also present in the production batches.
> 
> The prototypes are only called that due to the non-functional movement. Everything else is production-grade. It has the same misaligned printing issue as the spb149 I posted earlier, albeit difficult to see due to the low resolution pictures.
> 
> My responses are mostly objective findings and for those that made a fuss about misaligned chapter rings, this is even worse. Like I've previously stated, it's akin to splitting hairs but at the same time I have to draw the line on Seiko's recent decline in QC where they're getting sloppier than Invicta.￼
> View attachment 15499589


There's no misalignment here. The watch is canted slightly on its vertical axis for this photo. The bezel sits a few mm above the dial's minute track making it look out of alignment from the angle the photo was taken.

If alignment issues bug you Seiko is probably not a watch brand you should buy. I always try buy my new Seiko's in person to check out the alignment. None are perfect but I can usually find one that is pretty decent over, or at least something I can live with.


----------



## georgefl74

phoenix844884 said:


> New Shoguns


Color combos are not bad but this hand + indexes combination is _hideous_

But on the positive side, 
a. Seiko hasn't dropped the Shogun altogether from the line-up
b. There's bound to be many, many, many more color combos coming our way soon, if the other watches are anything to judge by

Unfortunately I see that they use the same sapphire crystal they put in the Thai limited editions, the one that protrudes from the bezel, has a cyclops and no AR whatsoever
At least I hope the bezel insert could be anything other than aluminum...


----------



## One-Seventy

GirchyGirchy said:


> Oh, but did you use a microscope and perform an analysis to check for alignment? As we know, normal pictures aren't enough.


I'm ashamed to say I didn't. But not being on Insta, or any form of social media other than this (which is basically usenet with graphics and saturated with adverts), I'm only half a person anyway. So I can be safely ignored


----------



## aks12r

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Yes. Under Article II of the WIS Constitution all $200-$1200 Seiko watches are still subject to this microscopic analysis. The case of Crown vs. Butthurt exempted all Swiss watches over $6000 from this same microscopic requirement. The courts also blocked any pictorial or video imagery of flaws regarding specific classes of unicorn watches deemed to be on exclusive, secret squirrel, unobtainable, VIP waiting lists.


"...secret squirrel..."??! 🤣🤣😂


----------



## Lexvandoef

nsjong said:


> Like I've mentioned, _probably _splitting hairs at this point but shouldn't be understated that a $1300 watch shouldn't have issues even $100 watches don't have. My specific example of the 149 was one of the more acceptable ones, there are many worse examples I've seen.
> 
> (And the magnification was to clarify the issue for those that couldn't comprehend my description, you can very much see it in person with no issues.)


I agree with you, in almost every picture of the spb14x series the printed minute track seems to be slightly rotated to one side. Even my own spb149 has it slightly and sometimes it bugs me, I would expect is to bee 100% centered. But then I take a second look and don't really see it when I am checking time or looking at the watch, it's just sooooo slightly off.

So I kept it as I have seen worse examples out there. But still, QC is still not all that I am afraid.


----------



## dacvibe

any SEIKO GMTs in the pipeline with automatic or spring drive movements?


----------



## schumway

dacvibe said:


> any SEIKO GMTs in the pipeline with automatic or spring drive movements?


Grand Seiko has many GMTs...


----------



## kamonjj

nsjong said:


> Sigh, I haven't mentioned anything about a chapter ring, I've already clarified this. The angle of the photo doesn't alter the alignment of minute track to the marker.
> 
> The centre of the 12-marker (the polished line) is not aligned with the printed minute track. It's identical to spb149 issue, was my point.
> View attachment 15499685


Definitely looks misaligned to me. That would drive my watch OCD insane. For everyone blaming the angle or whatever, they are heavily drinking the seiko koolaid.


----------



## fluence4

So much whining









Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

Biggles3 said:


> Short video from Seiko Thailand of the new Zimbe Monster...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/471030782920219/posts/3453979041292030
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


haha. over the top two-toning. yet for some reason i love it! haha


----------



## Robotaz

fluence4 said:


> So much whining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


I know. So many brands with perfectly aligned everything, and here moaning about Seiko. lol


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

*Normal dude with new watch:*










*Watch Idiot Savant with new Seiko :*


----------



## manofrolex

nsjong said:


> Sigh, I haven't mentioned anything about a chapter ring, I've already clarified this. The angle of the photo doesn't alter the alignment of minute track to the marker.
> 
> The centre of the 12-marker (the polished line) is not aligned with the printed minute track. It's identical to spb149 issue, was my point.
> View attachment 15499685


Looks off to me


----------



## Robotaz

Teddy Blanchard said:


> *Normal dude with new watch:*
> 
> View attachment 15501662
> 
> 
> *Watch Idiot Savant with new Seiko :*
> 
> View attachment 15501658


ROFL

Good one.


----------



## Stephannl

Lexvandoef said:


> But still, QC is still not all that I am afraid.


I think it is not a QC issue, but just Seiko's view on engineering tolerances.


----------



## carloscastro7

New Limited Edition Alpinist SPB199J1
Limited to 2020
Story at Fratello Watches

Really nice dial, but will keep my 017 for now. €880 retail price









Seiko Alpinist SPB199J1 European Limited Edition Release


The new Seiko Alpinist SPB199J1 debuts on Fratello and will be available for two weeks on pre-order from the Fratello shop.




www.fratellowatches.com





Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

Wow that really looks stellar


----------



## Comalv

carloscastro7 said:


> New Limited Edition Alpinist SPB199J1
> Limited to 2020
> Story at Fratello Watches
> 
> Really nice dial, but will keep my 017 for now. €880 retail price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Alpinist SPB199J1 European Limited Edition Release
> 
> 
> The new Seiko Alpinist SPB199J1 debuts on Fratello and will be available for two weeks on pre-order from the Fratello shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fratellowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


oh. that throws a doubt on my decision to purchase a new "baby" Alpinist when they'll be available in Europe, it sure looks like a strong contender, even if the price is fairly absurd.


----------



## Lexvandoef

Stephannl said:


> I think it is not a QC issue, but just Seiko's view on engineering tolerances.


That might actually be a better view on the matter, from a manufacturing point of view.

And funny to see you here too fellow HF'er


----------



## bearbear

carloscastro7 said:


> New Limited Edition Alpinist SPB199J1
> Limited to 2020
> Story at Fratello Watches
> 
> Really nice dial, but will keep my 017 for now. €880 retail price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Alpinist SPB199J1 European Limited Edition Release
> 
> 
> The new Seiko Alpinist SPB199J1 debuts on Fratello and will be available for two weeks on pre-order from the Fratello shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fratellowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Wow I like that. I might trade my Blue alpinist for one of those (half kidding).


----------



## Tickstart

That's just the old Alpinist? How lazy is that, SEIKO probably just found some old stock of it. European Limited edition, pff. We don't want your leftovers SEIKO.


----------



## Time Seller

Tickstart said:


> That's just the old Alpinist? How lazy is that, SEIKO probably just found some old stock of it. European Limited edition, pff. We don't want your leftovers SEIKO.


Don't worry . . . you ain't gettin' 'em.


----------



## h_zee13

Tickstart said:


> That's just the old Alpinist? How lazy is that, SEIKO probably just found some old stock of it. European Limited edition, pff. We don't want your leftovers SEIKO.


What old Alpinist would that be? I'm curious

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

Time Seller said:


> Don't worry . . . you ain't gettin' 'em.


Hah wouldn't surprise me. 0 european models available in europe. **** this, and the people who let companies treat us like this. Europe was the epicentre of civilization and trade, what is this ********!



h_zee13 said:


> What old Alpinist would that be? I'm curious
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


That green one people pretend to like. It's obviously the same watch.


----------



## nupicasso

Tickstart said:


> Hah wouldn't surprise me. 0 european models available in europe. *** this, and the people who let companies treat us like this. Europe was the epicentre of civilization and trade, what is this ***!
> 
> That green one people pretend to like. It's obviously the same watch.


That's not the same green

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy

Dedan said:


> Sorry to be off topic, but I just received the SUR309 for my dad.
> View attachment 15488371
> View attachment 15488372


Saw this just earlier today, do you know the true diameter, Seiko say 40.2 or something strange on their website but it looks same size as Sarb?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan

Mathy said:


> Saw this just earlier today, do you know the true diameter, Seiko say 40.2 or something strange on their website but it looks same size as Sarb?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I did not measure it, sadly. But I'm pretty sure it's a 40mm. Even though it's not very obvious in the picture, the SUR is larger than the SARB.


----------



## Davekaye90

Tickstart said:


> That's just the old Alpinist? How lazy is that, SEIKO probably just found some old stock of it. European Limited edition, pff. We don't want your leftovers SEIKO.


It's not the old anything. The SARB models have the don't have the Prospex logo on them.


----------



## nsjong

mi6_ said:


> There's no misalignment here. The watch is canted slightly on its vertical axis for this photo. The bezel sits a few mm above the dial's minute track making it look out of alignment from the angle the photo was taken.
> 
> If alignment issues bug you Seiko is probably not a watch brand you should buy. I always try buy my new Seiko's in person to check out the alignment. None are perfect but I can usually find one that is pretty decent over, or at least something I can live with.


Never even mentioned the bezel, which is why I find the replies amusing. I highlighted their degrading QC of the minute track printing and markers being off, while their prices are only going up; then people lambasted me saying I'm whining, even though I was just mentioning notably visible issue and even put a disclaimer that I'm likely "splitting hairs" for many here. ? Can't even critisise a watch without getting flamed by fanboys, it seems.


----------



## valuewatchguy

nsjong said:


> Can't even critisise a watch without getting flamed by fanboys, it seems.


Shut up and drink some more of this koolaid! That will set you straight.


----------



## praetor47

the last few pages have reminded me why i dislike most Seiko (and Rolex) forums... too much koolaiding, and if you dare criticise the glaring, obvious manufacturing defects, you're an idiot savant with a microscope 'cause misalignments obviously can't be seen with the naked eye

i'm out


----------



## carloscastro7

praetor47 said:


> the last few pages have reminded me why i dislike most Seiko (and Rolex) forums... too much koolaiding, and if you dare criticise the glaring, obvious manufacturing defects, you're an idiot savant with a microscope 'cause misalignments obviously can't be seen with the naked eye
> 
> i'm out


I'm all for freedom of speech and say whatever you think about Seikos - but I wish people would do so it in a different thread! This thread should be dedicated to sharing new and upcoming models

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

I'll just say I'm glad I have the original. The silver isn't bad, but hate the wart and don't like the new hands.

New edition of the Shogun!

Material: Titanium

Movement: 6R35 Power

reserve: 70h

Dimensions: 42mm DM

WR: 200m

Date: with magnifying glass

Price: 1400-1600 €

SPB189: brown dial with titanium strap SPB 191: silver dial with black rubber


----------



## valuewatchguy

59yukon01 said:


> I'll just say I'm glad I have the original. The silver isn't bad, but hate the wart and don't like the new hands.
> 
> New edition of the Shogun!
> 
> Material: Titanium
> 
> Movement: 6R35 Power
> 
> reserve: 70h
> 
> Dimensions: 42mm DM
> 
> WR: 200m
> 
> Date: with magnifying glass
> 
> Price: 1400-1600 €
> 
> SPB189: brown dial with titanium strap SPB 191: silver dial with black rubber


I like the brown dial and don't mind the cyclops. I agree the old hands were better. BUT $1640 USD to $1875 USD.......wow! 
I may have to hunt down an old one....soon!


----------



## squincher

Tickstart said:


> Hah wouldn't surprise me. 0 european models available in europe. *** this, and the people who let companies treat us like this. Europe was the epicentre of civilization and trade, what is this ***!
> 
> That green one people pretend to like. It's obviously the same watch.


Or you could just move on to another brand you might actually enjoy instead of whining about everything Seiko does all. the. time.


----------



## itsajobar

Teddy Blanchard said:


> *Normal dude with new watch:*
> 
> View attachment 15501662
> 
> 
> *Watch Idiot Savant with new Seiko :*
> 
> View attachment 15501658


Well said

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

praetor47 said:


> the last few pages have reminded me why i dislike most Seiko (and Rolex) forums... too much koolaiding, and if you dare criticise the glaring, obvious manufacturing defects, you're an idiot savant with a microscope 'cause misalignments obviously can't be seen with the naked eye
> 
> i'm out


It's getting worse and worse rapidly. Seems like since the pandemic started a lot of people are really uptight and pissed off in general. You'd think this would be a place to regain sanity and learn something, but it's becoming a place for angry people to rant and vent.


----------



## GEO_79

praetor47 said:


> the last few pages have reminded me why i dislike most Seiko (and Rolex) forums... too much koolaiding, and if you dare criticise the glaring, obvious manufacturing defects, you're an idiot savant with a microscope 'cause misalignments obviously can't be seen with the naked eye
> 
> i'm out


Yeah but certain people are moaning constantly,it's like a job for them. That's why some people get annoyed and...

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## konners

59yukon01 said:


> I'll just say I'm glad I have the original. The silver isn't bad, but hate the wart and don't like the new hands.
> 
> New edition of the Shogun!
> 
> Material: Titanium
> 
> Movement: 6R35 Power
> 
> reserve: 70h
> 
> Dimensions: 42mm DM
> 
> WR: 200m
> 
> Date: with magnifying glass
> 
> Price: 1400-1600 €
> 
> SPB189: brown dial with titanium strap SPB 191: silver dial with black rubber


So the new Shogun is 42mm, whilst the old is 44mm?


----------



## Domo

carloscastro7 said:


> I'm all for freedom of speech and say whatever you think about Seikos - but I wish people would do so it in a different thread! This thread should be dedicated to sharing new and upcoming models


Thank you, I completely agree. When there's an update to this thread, it should be pics of a new/leaked Seiko plus any associated discussion about those models.
I'm just another member here but please try and keep it on topic guys.


----------



## TinyHippo

Prefer the clean lines of the previous generation Shogun, but that sliver dial is quite nice.

One that that stopped me from purchasing the Shogun is the 3 o'clock crown position. Not sure what criteria Seiko uses to determine where the crown is positioned on their dive watches. Most of their iconic watches - SXK, Tuna, Sumo, Monster, Turtle, Marinemaster all have it at 4 o'clock which is my choice.


----------



## 59yukon01

konners said:


> So the new Shogun is 42mm, whilst the old is 44mm?


I'm betting that's a typo and they're using the same case.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

GEO_79 said:


> Yeah but some certain people are moaning constantly,it's like a job for them. That's why some people get annoyed and...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Exactly. There seems to be a few people who come into any Seiko New Model Threads to air their grievances about Seikos- manufacturing process, marketing strategy, pricing strategy, and QC methods. New Model Threads go off topic, get hijacked, and then go into name calling. The grievance crowd are free to start threads to air their complaints about Seiko. Go for it! PLEASE! Start your own threads! But these New Model Threads should not be constantly derailed. I read a recent New Model Thread where someone was complaining that their new Seiko was "only" getting + or - 10 spd. The specifications are + or - 25 spd. Apparently the owner thought that their Seiko should be regulated + or - 5 spd despite the published specs . So yes, people are now whining about watches performing BETTER than stated specifications. SMH...

Its fine if people want to point out their perceived QC issues with photos in these threads. I want to know about issues. Show them! Post them! Go for it! We all want to be educated consumers. But some of these complaints are head scratching. Alignment issues that can not be seen with the naked eye. Using heavy magnification to see a 0.01mm pubby hair difference in alignment. A slightly slightly slightly ever so slightly crooked seconds marker. On a $200-$1000 watch? Seriously? Perfection under a loop or 40x lens is the new standard for Seiko? But not for any other brand? Why are Seikos held to this standard? And when you point out the same issues exist with $10k-$20k Rolex, AP, or Patek--- you are then accused of being a Koolaid drinker or a Seiko fanboy. Don't you dare show any Swiss unicorns with worse problems because those are only one offs! Fake pictures! Outrage! How Dare You! If you are going to get out your microscopes and 40x zoom lenses, at least be consistent across brands. Don't apply a higher standard to a Seiko Turtle than a Rolex GMT. My 2 cents...

As far as the Shogun I am hoping this is a 42mm case and not a typo. It is very exciting that Seiko is now downsizing new models and reissues. They have so many great designs that were a pass for me due to the large case sizes. I never went for the "it is a 44mm but plays like a 40mm" perspective.


----------



## Stephen90s

When are the new Shoguns rumored to be released? 

Also, is it difficult to buy a Zimbe edition and how's the pricing like? Do we need to pay above retail to get one? Please let me know if there is a thread or website (non Thailand language 😅) to follow the edition introduction.


----------



## One-Seventy

OT: If a thread on the Seiko forum doesn't have a load of nasal whining about Seiko QC and shouting about fanboys drinking cool aid, is it really a thread?

T: I really like the brown Shogun! Not sure about the endlinks, though. Maybe it's the render.


----------



## One-Seventy

Tickstart said:


> That's just the old Alpinist? How lazy is that, SEIKO probably just found some old stock of it. European Limited edition, pff. We don't want your leftovers SEIKO.


Boy, that was a bit of a mis-step


----------



## Davekaye90

One-Seventy said:


> OT: If a thread on the Seiko forum doesn't have a load of nasal whining about Seiko QC and shouting about fanboys drinking cool aid, is it really a thread?
> 
> T: I really like the brown Shogun! Not sure about the endlinks, though. Maybe it's the render.


Yeah I think the brown Shogun is interesting. I like that they're trying a new handset instead of just recycling the Samurai/Monster hands yet again.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

59yukon01 said:


> I'll just say I'm glad I have the original. The silver isn't bad, but hate the wart and don't like the new hands.
> 
> New edition of the Shogun!
> 
> Material: Titanium
> 
> Movement: 6R35 Power
> 
> reserve: 70h
> 
> Dimensions: 42mm DM
> 
> WR: 200m
> 
> Date: with magnifying glass
> 
> Price: 1400-1600 €
> 
> SPB189: brown dial with titanium strap SPB 191: silver dial with black rubber


Sapphire crystal, a new movement, and it doubles in price?

Don't get me wrong, I'm a huge Seiko fan. However a price like that seems silly to me. You're really starting to creep up there with some heavy company. That's solidly in TAG Aquaracer, Oris Aquis, Longines Heritage, territory. And a stones throw away from Tudor and Breitling - both of whomst offer Chronometer grade movements.

Just saying, thats a large chunk of cheese for an unregulated movement with crap shoot accuracy . I'm cool with $1000 but not double that.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Its fine if people want to point out their perceived QC issues with photos in these threads. I want to know about issues. Show them! Post them! Go for it! We all want to be educated consumers. But some of these complaints are head scratching. Alignment issues that can not be seen with the naked eye. Using heavy magnification to see a 0.01mm pubby hair difference in alignment. A slightly slightly slightly ever so slightly crooked seconds marker. On a $200-$1000 watch? Seriously? Perfection under a loop or 40x lens is the new standard for Seiko? But not for any other brand? Why are Seikos held to this standard? And when you point out the same issues exist with $10k-$20k Rolex, AP, or Patek--- you are then accused of being a Koolaid drinker or a Seiko fanboy. Don't you dare show any Swiss unicorns with worse problems because those are only one offs! Fake pictures! Outrage! How Dare You! If you are going to get out your microscopes and 40x zoom lenses, at least be consistent across brands. Don't apply a higher standard to a Seiko Turtle than a Rolex GMT. My 2 cents...


I stopped reading this forum for a few months and come back just to see it's still talking about bezel alignment lol!

It's the industry wide overall QC going downhill that triggered this sensitivity to begin with which is unfortunate.

Vote with your wallet and stop buying then eventually things will get better.


----------



## valuewatchguy

*YOU'RE WELCOME*









The Official Seiko QC and Pricing Complaint/Criticism Thread


This is the thread to air all your grievances about Seiko QC and new upmarket pricing. Bezel alignment problem....this is your place! Timing issues....bring it on! How much for a 6R15 movement?.......tell me your story! Hardlex is better than sapphire for divers you say........please tell me...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## bearbear

valuewatchguy said:


> *YOU'RE WELCOME*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Official Seiko QC and Pricing Complaint/Criticism Thread
> 
> 
> This is the thread to air all your grievances about Seiko QC and new upmarket pricing. Bezel alignment problem....this is your place! Timing issues....bring it on! How much for a 6R15 movement?.......tell me your story! Hardlex is better than sapphire for divers you say........please tell me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Not the hero we deserve, but the hero we need.


----------



## timetellinnoob

carloscastro7 said:


> I'm all for freedom of speech and say whatever you think about Seikos - but I wish people would do so it in a different thread! This thread should be dedicated to sharing new and upcoming models


this is the first place they often see the new watches, and thus the first opportunity to judge and discuss them.

otherwise, it may as well be the "new seikos, PICS only - NO discussion" thread lol


----------



## carloscastro7

timetellinnoob said:


> this is the first place they often see the new watches, and thus the first opportunity to judge and discuss them.
> 
> otherwise, it may as well be the "new seikos, PICS only - NO discussion" thread lol


I get that, but there are pages and pages about misalignments... we get it...

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## debicks

valuewatchguy said:


> *YOU'RE WELCOME*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Official Seiko QC and Pricing Complaint/Criticism Thread
> 
> 
> This is the thread to air all your grievances about Seiko QC and new upmarket pricing. Bezel alignment problem....this is your place! Timing issues....bring it on! How much for a 6R15 movement?.......tell me your story! Hardlex is better than sapphire for divers you say........please tell me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Man, this place got awfully quiet after you started the QC thread. Haha


----------



## timetellinnoob

carloscastro7 said:


> I get that, but there are pages and pages about misalignments... we get it...


yea, it's still lame, of course. i just doubt people will stop while the chance is there. there's always the people just can't help themselves. and people look for it/expect it now, to the point you could call it a legitimate "seiko meme".


----------



## Engi

Back on track on the main topic.

New SBDB041 limited edition of 400 pieces


----------



## johnMcKlane

Engi said:


> Back on track on the main topic.
> 
> New SBDB041 limited edition of 400 pieces


O M G !
Please a white dial and im in !


----------



## Dev65

Engi said:


> Back on track on the main topic.
> 
> New SBDB041 limited edition of 400 pieces


pretty pretty pretty prettyyyyy nice, spring drive too! what do we reckon about £5k?


----------



## DaveD

Looks nice plus a lot more stuff to misalign


----------



## Robotaz

DaveD said:


> Looks nice plus a lot more stuff to misalign


You're hilarious.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

DaveD said:


> Looks nice plus a lot more stuff to misalign


I immediately noticed the position of the GMT hand.🤦‍♂️


----------



## vsh

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I immediately noticed the position of the GMT hand.🤦‍♂️


And? It moves smoothly across the dial, it will be between markers because it's how the movement works.
Zoom in on the hands though and you'll see how rough the finishing is compared to GS, yet the prices are similar.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

vsh said:


> And? It moves smoothly across the dial, it will be between markers because it's the way they made it.
> Zoom in on the hands though and you'll see how rough the finishing is compared to GS, yet the prices are similar.


If it moves smoothly across the dial, it should not be halfway between two markers when the minute hand is between 1 and 2. I know it is a promotional photo that is likely a render or cleaned-up photo of a prototype so it might not be representative of the final product. I was just being a jerk about it.


----------



## vsh

Mr. James Duffy said:


> If it moves smoothly across the dial, it should not be halfway between two markers when the minute hand is between 1 and 2. I know it is a promotional photo that is likely a render or cleaned-up photo of a prototype so it might not be representative of the final product. I was just being a jerk about it.


Uhh, go look at at sd gmt; you've clearly never handled one. What's shown in the photo/render is perfectly normal and the position of the hand is where it's supposed to be for the time shown.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

vsh said:


> Uhh, go look at at sd gmt; you've clearly never handled one. What's shown in the photo/render is perfectly normal and the position of the hand is where it's supposed to be for the time shown.


I misread the GMT bezel and had a knee-jerk reaction with an emphasis on the jerk. My apologies.


----------



## Robotaz

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I misread the GMT bezel and had a knee-jerk reaction with an emphasis on the jerk. My apologies.


LOL! This thread is hilarious.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Robotaz said:


> LOL! This thread is hilarious.


Hey in my defense, I'm an idiot.


----------



## Stephen90s

Is the new GMT a variation of this watch (SNR033)?


----------



## arlee

Stephen90s said:


> Is the new GMT a variation of this watch (SNR033)?
> 
> View attachment 15510158


Yup this one


----------



## Comalv

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I immediately noticed the position of the GMT hand.🤦‍♂️


it's probably a photo (if it's not a render) of a mockup model that is being used in different videos right now on YT. That mockup model does not have a working movement inside it and afaik the hands are in a preset position (and unmovable) to get the best pictures (from a design perspective).


----------



## glengoyne17

Looks like the Padi turtle is back (didn’t know it was no longer available)

SRPE99K1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oo8evbyhhg9z5m

I guess one upside of the lackluster colour decision on the SPB187 is that is all but confirms for me to get a SBDC061, which I've been holding out on for 6 months, and half the price brand new.


----------



## One-Seventy

Comalv said:


> it's probably a photo (if it's not a render) of a mockup model that is being used in different videos right now on YT. That mockup model does not have a working movement inside it and afaik the hands are in a preset position (and unmovable) to get the best pictures (from a design perspective).


There's nothing wrong with it. The position is exactly correct. It's 7-8 minutes past 10, so we would expect the 24h hand to be 13-15% of the way between 10 and 11 on the 24h scale, which it is.


----------



## One-Seventy

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I immediately noticed the position of the GMT hand.🤦‍♂️


And that it was exactly where it should be  .


----------



## Tickstart

Nice looking GMT, it'd be sweet with an amber top (sun) and, um more nocturnally themed bottom, I suppose black but other dark colors could work.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

glengoyne17 said:


> Looks like the Padi turtle is back (didn't know it was no longer available)
> 
> SRPE99K1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any difference between the two?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark-sandwich

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Any difference between the two?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I read somewhere on here that it was to bring it up to date with the new ISO6425 standards that were revised in 2018. Not sure exactly what the difference would be though.

I am taking it to be a commitment to keep supporting the older turtles and not continue the relentless push for more expensive Seikos. RRP is £449 in the UK which is about £100 less.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Shark-sandwich said:


> I read somewhere on here that it was to bring it up to date with the new ISO6425 standards that were revised in 2018. Not sure exactly what the difference would be though.
> 
> I am taking it to be a commitment to keep supporting the older turtles and not continue the relentless push for more expensive Seikos. RRP is £449 in the UK which is about £100 less.


Agreed. The SRPA21 is and will always be the most iconic reference for the new Turtle.

These sapphire crystal, cyclops, ceramic checkered dial monstrosities aren't nearly as balanced and graceful as the originals. They're just excuses for a higher price point IMHO.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh

Tickstart said:


> Nice looking GMT, it'd be sweet with an amber top (sun) and, um more nocturnally themed bottom, I suppose black but other dark colors could work.


The name Skyline makes more sense in this promo shot, space would be black:










It's a nice watch, but having handled the other LXs they aren't worth GS level pricing imho.


----------



## Biggles3

Philippines Monster released next month. Can get here...









Topwatch


Topwatch, Mandaluyong, Philippines. 16K likes. Stores.ebay.ph/TheTopwatch +639175208717 Legit Seller 100% Authentic Casio / Seiko / Gshock




www.facebook.com













Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

No talk of the SBGX341 and 343?


----------



## Galaga

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Agreed. The SRPA21 is and will always be the most iconic reference for the new Turtle.
> 
> These sapphire crystal, cyclops, ceramic checkered dial monstrosities aren't nearly as balanced and graceful as the originals. They're just excuses for a higher price point IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Couldn't agree more. I prefer the older turtles.

The Willard reinterpretation although a different watch but similar in style is the exception. They are awesome.


----------



## erasershavings

theres some discussion going on in the grand seiko forum



ahonobaka said:


> No talk of the SBGX341 and 343?


----------



## Tickstart

Yay Grand Seiko has their own Milgauss now


----------



## ProF3T

vsh said:


> It's a nice watch, but having handled the other LXs they aren't worth GS level pricing imho.


For now. But I am sure, that GS prices will go up.


----------



## krayzie

Tickstart said:


> Yay Grand Seiko has their own Milgauss now


Okay man welcome to 2012.


----------



## Memento Vivere

For real, GS has had antimagnetic automatics and quartz models for a while.










SBGR077 and 079. I owned the white version, it was a fantastic watch.


----------



## krayzie

Interesting so they halfed the magnetic resistance with the new one. I wonder if they are still using an iron cage around the movement or just an iron dial this time around.


----------



## Tickstart

It's not a milgauss until you have a crazy seconds hand, but that's becoming more and more common these days anyway.


----------



## Fangio

krayzie said:


> Interesting so they halfed the magnetic resistance with the new one. I wonder if they are still using an iron cage around the movement or just an iron dial this time around.


The quartz antimagnetic has always been half the resistance of the automatic, even in the initial release a few years ago.


----------



## krayzie

Seiko Prospex 55th Anniversary Advertising
























Finally 62MAS returns once more because Seiko gotta keep milking us this time with Hodinkee Japan


----------



## georgefl74

krayzie said:


> Seiko Prospex 55th Anniversary Advertising


Looking at these photos makes me think how dumb Seiko's move was to drop the Scuba/Land/Flight/Marinemaster monikers in favor of lumping them all together as Prospex. Dropping 25 years of watchmaking history down the bin results in a convoluted timeline suitable to a smaller company.


----------



## aks12r

krayzie said:


> Seiko Prospex 55th Anniversary Advertising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally 62MAS returns once more because Seiko gotta keep milking us this time with Hodinkee Japan


great 1st video!
but that 2nd video, what the hell is going on? ?? looks like some kid pinched his dad's watch (which looks to big on him) and someone else's clothes, went to his local park and decided to test his iphone's camera functions out by making slo-mo vids for tik tok... he's probably still there...


----------



## Tickstart

Lower the price for the 6r15s!
*sorry, I meant the.. What did we call it. 6r05?, that's the one I meant.


----------



## krayzie

georgefl74 said:


> Looking at these photos makes me think how dumb Seiko's move was to drop the Scuba/Land/Flight/Marinemaster monikers in favor of lumping them all together as Prospex. Dropping 25 years of watchmaking history down the bin results in a convoluted timeline suitable to a smaller company.


Probably the same consultants as Acura when they dropped all the distinct with flair car names just to promote the brand. I mean they even turned GS into Acura/Lexus/Infiniti lol!


----------



## Davekaye90

krayzie said:


> Probably the same consultants as Acura when they dropped all the distinct with flair car names just to promote the brand. I mean they even turned GS into Acura/Lexus/Infiniti lol!


Yeah auto brand managers seem to be especially dense when it comes to that. Audi had some success in the '90s adopting their A4/A6/A8 strategy, but that's mainly because Audi was already nearly dead in the market, and their existing names were either toxic (5000) or meaningless. Their large car at the time was literally just called "V8." Everyone took the wrong lesson from that. Audi had no existing brand equity, so they were able to basically start from a clean sheet and develop one with a new vastly more competitive product line.

Other brand managers just saw the sales success, and the idea to emphasize the overall brand more, and so the Legend, which was hugely successful in its day, became the RL, which was a dud, and then the RLX when Acura re-jiggered its names again, which was even more of a dud. They finally just gave up.

Ironically, the guy responsible for Audi's renaming scheme tried the same thing more recently at Infiniti, and then at Cadillac, and it's been a disaster for both brands, because even he didn't understand why it worked for Audi. Nobody knows what an Infiniti Q60 is, which is why nobody buys them.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Davekaye90 said:


> Yeah auto brand managers seem to be especially dense when it comes to that. Audi had some success in the '90s adopting their A4/A6/A8 strategy, but that's mainly because Audi was already nearly dead in the market, and their existing names were either toxic (5000) or meaningless. Their large car at the time was literally just called "V8." Everyone took the wrong lesson from that. Audi had no existing brand equity, so they were able to basically start from a clean sheet and develop one with a new vastly more competitive product line.
> 
> Other brand managers just saw the sales success, and the idea to emphasize the overall brand more, and so the Legend, which was hugely successful in its day, became the RL, which was a dud, and then the RLX when Acura re-jiggered its names again, which was even more of a dud. They finally just gave up.
> 
> Ironically, the guy responsible for Audi's renaming scheme tried the same thing more recently at Infiniti, and then at Cadillac, and it's been a disaster for both brands, because even he didn't understand why it worked for Audi. Nobody knows what an Infiniti Q60 is, which is why nobody buys them.


I thought nobody bought them because of the awful styling, but I guess the ugly name doesn't help either. Add some of the worst resale value on the planet to that and you have a recipe for hot garbagé.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai

georgefl74 said:


> Looking at these photos makes me think how dumb Seiko's move was to drop the Scuba/Land/Flight/Marinemaster monikers in favor of lumping them all together as Prospex. Dropping 25 years of watchmaking history down the bin results in a convoluted timeline suitable to a smaller company.


This, and your notes about the car industry, are exactly right. Unfortunately, Seiko seems to be making the exact same mistake.
Grand Seiko has been doing this for years with their lack of real names for the product lines. I would wager this has at least has had some part in GS's lack of recognition or mindshare. As an example, I've never owned a GS. I've always kind of wanted to, but the motivation to dig through the endless arrays of seemingly arbitrary reference model numbers and letters across multiple types of watches, is just not there. Whereas Rolex and Omega have iconic brand lines like the Submariner or the Seamaster to make the prospect of purchasing one a little easier and more exciting.

On top of this, Seiko muddied the water even more by bringing GS pricing to the Seiko brand. How does a Seiko AD salesperson even begin to tell a potential buyer about the Seiko/GS offerings in a way that makes sense?


----------



## clyde_frog

jmai said:


> On top of this, Seiko muddied the water even more by bringing GS pricing to the Seiko brand. How does a Seiko AD salesperson even begin to tell a potential buyer about the Seiko/GS offerings in a way that makes sense?


"Well here we have the famous hand-finished Grand Seikos with great and accurate movements, but if you're one of those weird Seiko fans who wants a really expensive Seiko but wants one with just the normal Seiko logo instead, and likes to tell themselves that it's GS quality without the GS logo, then we have these ones that cost just as much but aren't as good.".

If I was a Seiko AD that's probably what I'd say.


----------



## Davekaye90

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I thought nobody bought them because of the awful styling, but I guess the ugly name doesn't help either. Add some of the worst resale value on the planet to that and you have a recipe for hot garbagé.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Yeah the management at Infiniti overall has been catastrophically bad. They clawed their way to relevancy following the near bankruptcy at Nissan in the early '00s with the G35, which had a terrible interior but was a fantastic driver's car. That was the first Infiniti that anyone really cared about, except for a couple of weirdos who like old Q45s. I didn't think the second gen G37 drove nearly as well as the first, but it was a lot nicer inside, and they sold a ton of them. After that they completely lost the plot, and focused on pointless gimmicks like the steer-by-wire system which is universally hated, and the variable compression engine which doesn't really do all that much, instead of going where the market is which is 48V mild-hybrid systems. Their interior electronics also look about 15 years out of date. Now they are barely treading water, and the sharks are circling. They can't even sell SUVs in a market that is clamoring for them.


----------



## Watch19

SRPE39 and SRPE33 
$625. 00 MSRP Sapphire w/ Ceramic Bezel. 4R36, 44mm Dia.


----------



## konners

Might not be new news, but the new(!) 38mm Alpinists (SBDC115, etc.) are available from Seiya:

SEIKO Automatic Alpinist 38mm SBDC115


----------



## h_zee13

Got this from Facebook:

NEW SEIKO PROSPEX "ROOTBEER" SUMO SPB192 / SPB192J1 LIMITED EDITION 1200 PCS
(EXCLUSIVE ONLY IN SG, MY, HK, MACAU & BRUNEI)

































































Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

Has anyone figured out what "Ever Brilliant Steel" is exactly?


----------



## inspectorj28

krayzie said:


> Has anyone figured out what "Ever Brilliant Steel" is exactly?


Just a higher grade steel from what I've read....

Known as Seiko's "Ever-Brilliant Steel," thanks to the brilliant white hue that gives this trilogy of watches its unique look, this grade of steel is more corrosion resistant than that used in most of the highest-end watches today*.....This material has been used extensively in the surfaces, linings, bolts and other components of marine structures and vessels to avoid corrosion in a chloride-rich environment such as sea water. It poses many challenges in the manufacture of watch cases but, thanks to the experience and innovative techniques of the Seiko team, Ever-Brilliant Steel is now set to bring a new level of durability to the diver's watch.

* This stainless steel has a PREN (Pitting Resistance Equivalent Number) value 1.7 times higher than that of the grade of steel used in most high-end watches. PREN is a widely accepted standard used to measure corrosion resistance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

konners said:


> Might not be new news, but the new(!) 38mm Alpinists (SBDC115, etc.) are available from Seiya:
> 
> SEIKO Automatic Alpinist 38mm SBDC115


100x better. I thought the old green was garish and corny. Looked like 1976 in a Miami lounge.

This green: classy and understated. Love it.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

ProF3T said:


> For now. But I am sure, that GS prices will go up.


GS prices have skyrocketed over the past 3 or 4 years. You used to be able to get a "Seiko Grand Seiko" Spring Drive GMT with the rotating bezel - SBGE001 for under $2,800 used.

Now prices are in the high $4,000s used for the SBGE201 "Grand Seiko Only" models.

GS is chasing Omega and especially Rolex up market - and at an alarming rate thanks to Rolex's Grey Market pyramid scheme (which Rolex are absolutely 100% complicit with and I think very fond of).

So the LX is going to fill that pricing void amongst the Breitling and Tudor of the world. Now you're paying $5000+ for what basically used to be a $2500 Prospex watch.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

inspectorj28 said:


> * This stainless steel has a PREN (Pitting Resistance Equivalent Number) value 1.7 times higher than that of the grade of steel used in most high-end watches. PREN is a widely accepted standard used to measure corrosion resistance.


Some info here from the developers of the 55th anniversary trilogy (use translator):

Part 1:








セイコー国産ダイバーズ55年のヘリテージ 継承と進化のトリロジー（前編） | 高級腕時計専門誌クロノス日本版[webChronos]


近代的なダイバーズウォッチの在り方に大きな影響を与えたセイコーのダイバーズウォッチ。1965年のファーストモデルの発表から今年で55周年。それを記念して、セイコーはダイバーズウォッチの歴史に残る3本のモデルを“トリロジー”として復活させたのである。




www.webchronos.net





Part 2:








セイコー国産ダイバーズ55年のヘリテージ 継承と進化のトリロジー（後編） | 高級腕時計専門誌クロノス日本版[webChronos]


近代的なダイバーズウォッチの在り方に大きな影響を与えたセイコーのダイバーズウォッチ。1965年のファーストモデルの発表から今年で55周年。それを記念して、セイコーはダイバーズウォッチの歴史に残る3本のモデルを“トリロジー”として復活させたのである。




www.webchronos.net


----------



## Robotaz

lxnastynotch93 said:


> GS prices have skyrocketed over the past 3 or 4 years. You used to be able to get a "Seiko Grand Seiko" Spring Drive GMT with the rotating bezel - SBGE001 for under $2,800 used.
> 
> Now prices are in the high $4,000s used for the SBGE201 "Grand Seiko Only" models.
> 
> GS is chasing Omega and especially Rolex up market - and at an alarming rate thanks to Rolex's Grey Market pyramid scheme (which Rolex are absolutely 100% complicit with and I think very fond of).
> 
> So the LX is going to fill that pricing void amongst the Breitling and Tudor of the world. Now you're paying $5000+ for what basically used to be a $2500 Prospex watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I think Seiko is hitting their ceiling. They've past it for me, and I've had some of their highest end.


----------



## Commando Cotman

I've been trying to make sense of Seiko's current upper-end Prospex line-up. As far as I can tell, it looks like this:

*Prospex LX* - Spring drive and new designs

*Prospex* (Tiering in terms of approximate pricing)
Tier 1 - Hi-Beat 8L55, Ever Brilliant Steel (SLA037 and SLA039)
Tier 2 - 8L35, Ever Brilliant Steel (SLA041 and SLA043) 
Tier 3 - 8L35 (SLA017, MM300s, SLA033, SLA042)
Tier 4 - 6R35 (SPB143-149, SPB151/153, incoming SPB185/197)
Tier 4.5 - Incoming 6R35 Shogun
Tier 5 - 6R35 Sumo, Alpinist, Samurai, Turtle

Purely as a thought experiment, this raises the following possibilities regarding new models to fill out the line-up in my mind:

Prospex LX in Ever Brilliant Steel
MM300 in Ever Brilliant Steel (for Tier 2)
Willard in Ever Brilliant Steel (Tier 2) or even with Hi-Beat (Tier 1)
Any of the Tier 4.5 or Tier 5 line being offered in a higher grade movement (8L35), but most likely Shogun or Alpinist.
Would be interested in thoughts of whether any of the above are likely, or would interest you?


----------



## 6L35

I just bought a Safarnie as tough beater while I make my mind about the new releases (and they end up appearing).


----------



## yokied

What are the chances of Seiko releasing a 5-day auto in the value to middle sections of their range? It'll be interesting to see where Oris goes with the new movement they announced. I personally don't like the Oris aesthetic and lineup but they seem like a competitor of sorts for Seiko's dive watch market?

I was at an experienced -- but still confused about the lineup -- Seiko AD earlier in the week, trying on the Willards and the Safarnie. I might end up picking up both at some point. The Safarnie was surprisingly good, light and wearable.


----------



## krayzie

Robotaz said:


> I think Seiko is hitting their ceiling. They've past it for me, and I've had some of their highest end.


If Seiko ever comes across financial trouble at a time when the world economy is about to go down the drain, they will have to streamline their model offerings and lower prices.

I think right now they have way too much trash across the board anyway. Like how many different versions of the same watch do we really need?


----------



## Davekaye90

yokied said:


> What are the chances of Seiko releasing a 5-day auto in the value to middle sections of their range? It'll be interesting to see where Oris goes with the new movement they announced. I personally don't like the Oris aesthetic and lineup but they seem like a competitor of sorts for Seiko's dive watch market?
> 
> I was at an experienced -- but still confused about the lineup -- Seiko AD earlier in the week, trying on the Willards and the Safarnie. I might end up picking up both at some point. The Safarnie was surprisingly good, light and wearable.


Unlikely, at least depending on what you mean by "middle." They have the 9RA5, but Oris will likely be charging significantly less for the Cal 400 than they do for the 10-day Cal 110 watches, which are around $5500-6500 or so.

Seiko doesn't really have an equivalent to the D65 range, but the Aquis could be looked at as a Marine Master rival. It costs a fair bit less, but the movement is also a lot more pedestrian than the 8L35.


----------



## krayzie

The new GS studio workshop (use translator):

Part 1:
聖地初訪問！グランドセイコースタジオ 雫石でグランドセイコーの底力を見る（前編） | 高級腕時計専門誌クロノス日本版[webChronos]

Looks like instead of customized individual work desks, now they have integrated workbenches cuz gotta make more GS!!










Before the movement is ready for assembly, a basic kit is put together first.


----------



## MKN

Seems that Seiko has released a LE of the new Tuna already. I hadn't seen it at least.


















Seiko Prospex Marine Master Professional Online Shop Limited Model SBBN043 | Sakurawatches.com


Buy Seiko Prospex Marine Master Professional Online Shop Limited Model SBBN043. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.




www.sakurawatches.com





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut

I really dig these. Seiko is killing it this year IMO









INTRODUCING: The Seiko Presage SRPF41J and SRPF43J raise the bar with new and limited cocktail flavours


Seiko raises the bar with two new flavours of their cocktail watches with the new limited edition Seiko Presage SRPF41J and SRPF43J watches.




timeandtidewatches.com


----------



## wildenkidu

As @Minoru posted in the SPB185/187 thread, there are now pictures available from the Prospex 2020 Autumn & Winter catalog. Was able to find some here: SEIKO　プロスペックス2020　秋冬最新カタログ紹介　SBDC125　SBDC127

I think everything else has been shown here already (new Willard, Tunas, Shoguns) - but there were some newer pictures of the Shoguns and two nice pictures of the SPB185/SBDC125 and SPB187/SBDC127:
















Also, text that seems to confirm the expected specs: 6R35, 42mm, sapphire, Diashield (not sure, relying on google translate).


----------



## johnMcKlane

This is pretty good !


----------



## ahonobaka

wildenkidu said:


> Also, text that seems to confirm the expected specs: 6R35, 42mm, sapphire, Diashield (not sure, relying on google translate).


Yup that's correct! The 127 looking reallll good in my eyes, that might be my next purchase :/


----------



## Wahlaoeh

7000 pieces for the new cocktail, is that considered limited edition?


----------



## georgefl74

Commando Cotman said:


> I've been trying to make sense of Seiko's current upper-end Prospex line-up. As far as I can tell, it looks like this:
> 
> *Prospex LX* - Spring drive and new designs
> 
> *Prospex* (Tiering in terms of approximate pricing)
> Tier 1 - Hi-Beat 8L55, Ever Brilliant Steel (SLA037 and SLA039)
> Tier 2 - 8L35, Ever Brilliant Steel (SLA041 and SLA043)
> Tier 3 - 8L35 (SLA017, MM300s, SLA033, SLA042)
> Tier 4 - 6R35 (SPB143-149, SPB151/153, incoming SPB185/197)
> Tier 4.5 - Incoming 6R35 Shogun
> Tier 5 - 6R35 Sumo, Alpinist, Samurai, Turtle
> 
> Purely as a thought experiment, this raises the following possibilities regarding new models to fill out the line-up in my mind:
> 
> Prospex LX in Ever Brilliant Steel
> MM300 in Ever Brilliant Steel (for Tier 2)
> Willard in Ever Brilliant Steel (Tier 2) or even with Hi-Beat (Tier 1)
> Any of the Tier 4.5 or Tier 5 line being offered in a higher grade movement (8L35), but most likely Shogun or Alpinist.
> Would be interested in thoughts of whether any of the above are likely, or would interest you?


I wish Seiko could fit a 8L35 in a Shogun case with a matte black dial and a crystal with proper AR, and just take my money. But they won't.

That white Shogun does look very good on the new photo though


----------



## clyde_frog

Commando Cotman said:


> I've been trying to make sense of Seiko's current upper-end Prospex line-up. As far as I can tell, it looks like this:
> 
> *Prospex LX* - Spring drive and new designs
> 
> *Prospex* (Tiering in terms of approximate pricing)
> Tier 1 - Hi-Beat 8L55, Ever Brilliant Steel (SLA037 and SLA039)
> Tier 2 - 8L35, Ever Brilliant Steel (SLA041 and SLA043)
> Tier 3 - 8L35 (SLA017, MM300s, SLA033, SLA042)
> Tier 4 - 6R35 (SPB143-149, SPB151/153, incoming SPB185/197)
> Tier 4.5 - Incoming 6R35 Shogun
> Tier 5 - 6R35 Sumo, Alpinist, Samurai, Turtle
> 
> Purely as a thought experiment, this raises the following possibilities regarding new models to fill out the line-up in my mind:
> 
> Prospex LX in Ever Brilliant Steel
> MM300 in Ever Brilliant Steel (for Tier 2)
> Willard in Ever Brilliant Steel (Tier 2) or even with Hi-Beat (Tier 1)
> Any of the Tier 4.5 or Tier 5 line being offered in a higher grade movement (8L35), but most likely Shogun or Alpinist.
> Would be interested in thoughts of whether any of the above are likely, or would interest you?


Correct me if I'm wrong, but every single LX model is made from titanium, so titanium must be one of the main features of the LX line. Therefore it's very doubtful they'd make a steel one.


----------



## aks12r

georgefl74 said:


> I wish Seiko could fit a 8L35 in a Shogun case with a matte black dial and a crystal with proper AR, and just take my money. But they won't.
> 
> That white Shogun does look very good on the new photo though


I have been thinking the same thing myself for a couple of years having both the shogun and mm300 - would be something special to get the 8l35 into that case but I have no idea if it would ever be possible...


----------



## squincher

NardinNut said:


> I really dig these. Seiko is killing it this year IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INTRODUCING: The Seiko Presage SRPF41J and SRPF43J raise the bar with new and limited cocktail flavours
> 
> 
> Seiko raises the bar with two new flavours of their cocktail watches with the new limited edition Seiko Presage SRPF41J and SRPF43J watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timeandtidewatches.com


That green one is likely to put a dent in my budget when it comes available.


----------



## vsh

Seiko 5 Sports | CUSTOM WATCH BEATMAKER


Seiko 5 Sports CUSTOM WATCH BEATMAKER. Now it's your turn. Blaze your own path. Create your very own Seiko 5 Sports with a personalized soundtrack and enter a world treaded by no one.




seiko5sportsbeatmaker.com





Not a new watch, just a seiko configurator.


----------



## hedd

vsh said:


> Seiko 5 Sports | CUSTOM WATCH BEATMAKER
> 
> 
> Seiko 5 Sports CUSTOM WATCH BEATMAKER. Now it's your turn. Blaze your own path. Create your very own Seiko 5 Sports with a personalized soundtrack and enter a world treaded by no one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seiko5sportsbeatmaker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a new watch, just a seiko configurator.


That graphic is really embracing the alignment meme _ducks out of thread

e: _I made one with pogue colors and that would be really cool!


----------



## clyde_frog

To me, the "new Shogun" is not a Shogun as it's too different. They've just reused the case and bracelet style to make a new watch. The hands, dial, bezel are all completely different and it has a cyclops. It's not even titanium. It doesn't look nearly as good either, but the handset is better. If they reused an MM300 case and bracelet and did that to the dial, hands and bezel, stuck a cyclops on and made it out of titanium, people wouldn't be calling it a new MM300. It's not only the case design that gives these watches their identity imo.


----------



## wildenkidu

clyde_frog said:


> It's not only the case design that gives these watches their identity imo.


I definitely agree with this. However, I would have a hard time arguing that these two watches don't share some common design language:









In addition to the case/bracelet, you have the pointed 12/6/9 indices, the demarcated 15-minute portion of the bezel, tapered 5-minute markers on the bezel, angled approach to the Prospex handset.

Also, I was under the impression that the new ones were also titanium - which I would consider to be a defining feature of the Shogun.

All of that being said, they have definitely gone in a different direction with these models. I guess it depends on which features you feel are the defining characteristics of a watch family. Is an Alpinist an Alpinist without a compass ring? Is a Tuna a Tuna if it isn't appropriate for saturation diving? Is a Sumo a Sumo without the fun/silly bezel font?

_I am actually kind of asking those questions - I am relatively new to Seiko dive watches and trying to get a feel for the brand. _


----------



## 3WR

wildenkidu said:


> ...
> View attachment 15525804
> 
> ... [/I]












Having trouble finding where this first appeared in thread. The one on the right. Is model # known? More info, pix somewhere?

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soulbazz

clyde_frog said:


> To me, the "new Shogun" is not a Shogun as it's too different. They've just reused the case and bracelet style to make a new watch. The hands, dial, bezel are all completely different and it has a cyclops. It's not even titanium. It doesn't look nearly as good either, but the handset is better. If they reused an MM300 case and bracelet and did that to the dial, hands and bezel, stuck a cyclops on and made it out of titanium, people wouldn't be calling it a new MM300. It's not only the case design that gives these watches their identity imo.


The new Shogun is not titanium?


----------



## Robotaz

wildenkidu said:


> I definitely agree with this. However, I would have a hard time arguing that these two watches don't share some common design language:
> View attachment 15525804
> 
> 
> In addition to the case/bracelet, you have the pointed 12/6/9 indices, the demarcated 15-minute portion of the bezel, tapered 5-minute markers on the bezel, angled approach to the Prospex handset.
> 
> Also, I was under the impression that the new ones were also titanium - which I would consider to be a defining feature of the Shogun.
> 
> All of that being said, they have definitely gone in a different direction with these models. I guess it depends on which features you feel are the defining characteristics of a watch family. Is an Alpinist an Alpinist without a compass ring? Is a Tuna a Tuna if it isn't appropriate for saturation diving? Is a Sumo a Sumo without the fun/silly bezel font?
> 
> _I am actually kind of asking those questions - I am relatively new to Seiko dive watches and trying to get a feel for the brand. _


The hands, as well as the end links how they fit up with the case, definitely an evolution. I agree 100%.


----------



## Galaga

clyde_frog said:


> To me, the "new Shogun" is not a Shogun as it's too different. They've just reused the case and bracelet style to make a new watch. The hands, dial, bezel are all completely different and it has a cyclops. It's not even titanium. It doesn't look nearly as good either, but the handset is better. If they reused an MM300 case and bracelet and did that to the dial, hands and bezel, stuck a cyclops on and made it out of titanium, people wouldn't be calling it a new MM300. It's not only the case design that gives these watches their identity imo.


It is titanium.


----------



## Earl Grey

wildenkidu said:


> I definitely agree with this. However, I would have a hard time arguing that these two watches don't share some common design language:
> View attachment 15525804
> 
> 
> Is an Alpinist an Alpinist without a compass ring?
> 
> Yes. The majority of Alpinists going back to the 60s did not have compass rings.
> 
> Is a Tuna a Tuna if it isn't appropriate for saturation diving?
> 
> No. Then it's a baby Tuna.
> 
> Is a Sumo a Sumo without the fun/silly bezel font?
> 
> Yes. The case is unique and iconic in its own right (unlike the Shogun case which is much more conventional).
> 
> These are of course only my opinions.
> 
> _I am actually kind of asking those questions - I am relatively new to Seiko dive watches and trying to get a feel for the brand. _


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesinnature

NardinNut said:


> I really dig these. Seiko is killing it this year IMO


Damn the presage dress watches really have killer dials. That green one is seriously calling my name....


----------



## clyde_frog

Galaga said:


> It is titanium.


Ah sorry, must have been confused by people saying they wish it was steel or something.


----------



## C.V.

I'm not sure if this has been posted before as the thread moved quickly but I like the white version.


----------



## Galaga

clyde_frog said:


> Ah sorry, must have been confused by people saying they wish it was steel or something.


Don't be sorry buddy, I love it that it will still be titanium and intend to get the white dial and buy the bracelet separately. I think it's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## wildenkidu

Earl Grey said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! - like I said, still trying to learn more about these lines.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane

C.V. said:


> I'm not sure if this has been posted before as the thread moved quickly but I like the white version.
> View attachment 15526212


is it really white ?


----------



## GPWatches

Why is Seiko putting an ugly cyclops on everything now? Is it because the Japanese are getting older or is it part of the bogus Swissification of Seiko that's going on?


----------



## Shark-sandwich

Commando Cotman said:


> I've been trying to make sense of Seiko's current upper-end Prospex line-up. As far as I can tell, it looks like this:
> 
> *Prospex LX* - Spring drive and new designs
> 
> *Prospex* (Tiering in terms of approximate pricing)
> Tier 1 - Hi-Beat 8L55, Ever Brilliant Steel (SLA037 and SLA039)
> Tier 2 - 8L35, Ever Brilliant Steel (SLA041 and SLA043)
> Tier 3 - 8L35 (SLA017, MM300s, SLA033, SLA042)
> Tier 4 - 6R35 (SPB143-149, SPB151/153, incoming SPB185/197)
> Tier 4.5 - Incoming 6R35 Shogun
> Tier 5 - 6R35 Sumo, Alpinist, Samurai, Turtle
> 
> Purely as a thought experiment, this raises the following possibilities regarding new models to fill out the line-up in my mind:
> 
> Prospex LX in Ever Brilliant Steel
> MM300 in Ever Brilliant Steel (for Tier 2)
> Willard in Ever Brilliant Steel (Tier 2) or even with Hi-Beat (Tier 1)
> Any of the Tier 4.5 or Tier 5 line being offered in a higher grade movement (8L35), but most likely Shogun or Alpinist.
> Would be interested in thoughts of whether any of the above are likely, or would interest you?


I would love to see the 9F movement in any prospex model. Having a thermocompensated movement in a Tuna designed to be in cold saturation diving context just makes sense to me and would justify a higher price if it was LX


----------



## krayzie

Shark-sandwich said:


> I would love to see the 9F movement in any prospex model. Having a thermocompensated movement in a Tuna designed to be in cold saturation diving context just makes sense to me and would justify a higher price if it was LX


Prospex is all about robustness not absolute accuracy. Seiko never diluted GS and Prospex until they started making GS divers and LX Spring Drives but I can't see them putting a GS level movement into Prospex, probably never due to Swissification.


----------



## C.V.

johnMcKlane said:


> is it really white ?


here's another photo.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

GPWatches said:


> Why is Seiko putting an ugly cyclops on everything now? Is it because the Japanese are getting older or is it part of the bogus Swissification of Seiko that's going on?


Not trying to sound like a Seiko apologist here but I would wager Seiko genuinely thinks the cyclops is an upgrade. It is possible that the addition of the cyclops along with other incremental upgrades, is how they justify raising prices internally. We already know Seiko has a habit of either ignoring, misidentifying, or late to recognize the general consensus in the online watch community so in ten years, maybe we will see the cyclops going away, divers returning to 40mm or smaller, dress watches returning to 38mm or smaller, and all their alignment issues finally resolved.


----------



## 59yukon01

No no no no no no no no no


----------



## Slant

Thanks Yukon for making me barf a little in my mouth 🤮


----------



## 5959HH




----------



## GregoryD

Slant said:


> Thanks Yukon for making me barf a little in my mouth ?


I had the same reaction, but have to admit I also lol-ed.

I'm just going to assume that's the Seiko employee that personally applies every cyclops to a Seiko watch.


----------



## Biggles3

A couple more Thai LE pieces coming soon. Can get from here.
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=710810529533925&id=159667674648216









Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

GregoryD said:


> I had the same reaction, but have to admit I also lol-ed.
> 
> I'm just going to assume that's the Seiko employee that personally applies every cyclops to a Seiko watch.


Not to feed the maniacal Seiko OCD around here, but a lot of the new Turtle cyclopses are crooked, with the actual cyclopses apparently not perfectly rectangular. That's what I've observed.


----------



## pdwn_nb

One-Seventy said:


> Yup. Some manufacturers tacitly encourage it, and of course many speculators masquerading as watch enthusiasts, who view their watches as financial instruments, also support it. After all, once you've invested in stock - watches, hi-tops, spats, it doesn't matter as long as it's being hype-beasted - you want its price to rise, don't you?


Kind of disagree with you here. Most of any collection, if collectors are wise, will base some of the reason for procuring such pieces on cost and value. To some degree, watches are investments, if things go badly (we must plan for this) things must be able to be liquidated. Unless you have enough money to throw here and there. But most people do not. So I would recommend for enthusiasts to be careful and thoughtful with their beloved investments. Should a child/grandchild need that extra help, a carefully procured watch could go a long way in giving a helping hand. At the end of the day, there are things more important than watches, even for enthusiasts.

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

pdwn_nb said:


> Kind of disagree with you here. Most of any collection, if collectors are wise, will base some of the reason for procuring such pieces on cost and value. To some degree, watches are investments, if things go badly (we must plan for this) things must be able to be liquidated. Unless you have enough money to throw here and there. But most people do not. So I would recommend for enthusiasts to be careful and thoughtful with their beloved investments. Should a child/grandchild need that extra help, a carefully procured watch could go a long way in giving a helping hand. At the end of the day, there are things more important than watches, even for enthusiasts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


Yeah no , watches never will be an investment and for every red sub there are thousands of losing propositions out there and carefully investing euros dollars pick your currency is where it is at not curated watches in the hope they reach nirvana. Watches are in my book to be bought w fun money i.e money one can afford to lose not w money that could help a child in need. If your fun money happens to gain value with watches bought w said fun money then it is an added bonus but if it doesn't it should not come between that and eating , helping , whatever critical more important thing in life ..


----------



## Robotaz

jmanlay said:


> Yeah no , watches never will be an investment..


Tell that to people who bought Seiko Monsters for $135 that are worth $400+ now.

I paid that for a orange monster that I gave my buddy. I keep sending him links to ridiculous prices they're going for now.

You are right though. As a rule, it's smart to consider a watch to be an expendable luxury item.


----------



## manofrolex

Robotaz said:


> Tell that to people who bought Seiko Monsters for $135 that are worth $400+ now.
> 
> I paid that for a orange monster that I gave my buddy. I keep sending him links to ridiculous prices they're going for now.
> 
> You are right though. As a rule, it's smart to consider a watch to be an expendable luxury item.


I would argue that isn't an investment . An investment to me is something that in the long run will help me live the life I want , retire early ,whatever but a 300 dollar gain on some trinket to me that isn't an investment and while it is nice to see it go up in value in the grand scheme of things it is meaningless . Not saying 300 bucks doesn't matter to many people because it would not be true but I would wager that for the vast majority of people on wus it prob doesn't mean much .


----------



## MrDisco99

Nah... if you buy watches with the intent of selling it later, you're contributing to the problem.

Some of us want to actually wear and enjoy watches. People using them as chips makes it more difficult and expensive for the rest of us.

Funny, I'm writing this as I'm wearing my Nano Universe chronograph that I got for under $300. Apparently they're selling on eBay for nearly $1000 now. Don't care, though... still gonna wear it and get it all scratched up. That's what I got it for.


----------



## MrDisco99

wildenkidu said:


> _I am actually kind of asking those questions - I am relatively new to Seiko dive watches and trying to get a feel for the brand. _


Good luck... I think the company has that figured out about as well as you do.


----------



## pdwn_nb

jmanlay said:


> Yeah no , watches never will be an investment and for every red sub there are thousands of losing propositions out there and carefully investing euros dollars pick your currency is where it is at not curated watches in the hope they reach nirvana. Watches are in my book to be bought w fun money i.e money one can afford to lose not w money that could help a child in need. If your fun money happens to gain value with watches bought w said fun money then it is an added bonus but if it doesn't it should not come between that and eating , helping , whatever critical more important thing in life ..


Well we obviously have a differing of opinions. All I'm saying is that it doesn't hurt to be able to turn a collection if one needs to. I'm not talking about 2-3 piece watch collections. I'm talking about 10-15 + collections. That's the difference between some enthusiasts. Watches are fun, endearing, and in special cases, cherished items (heirlooms, gifts from spouses, children, and pieces left behind by loved ones) BUT they are not people. They have value, market standings, etc. So many hate on enthusiasts who sell watches for what they're worth. Things are not valued for what they cost, but for what they're worth. If a watch retailed at much lower but now is valued at multiple times the price, then that's the reality. I firmly believe that a sarb037 is worth the $1500-$2000 price tag now. It's worth that much in today's market. AND the only reason that is, is because the enthusiast community drools after it so much so that the supply and demand necessitate the price. It's economics, where there's a market, there's shifting values. Most people chase after the sarb037 because of its rarity. I would guarantee that if it were as common as say an SKX, then it wouldn't demand exorbitant prices. The Sarb033 is going up in price now because it's getting harder to source new. The value is in effect, rising. Not because gouging flippers are killing it, but because most understand the value of it now. The rest of the world gots to live, while the small few have fun. What we can agree on are the stupid high prices for watches like a $2500 spb149 I've seen around. But they are only half the problem, the uninformed enthusiast, who doesn't carefully consider his/her collection and buys it without knowing it's true market value is the other half of the problem. Rule of thumb for fun and safe collecting, is to cinsoder most pieces as an investment. Collect with this as part of the baseline, and no one will be buried by the hobby like some folks can become.

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

There is no difference in a watch appreciating from $135 to $400 and a stock share doing the same. Just because you only buy one share doesn’t mean it wasn’t an investment. 

This topic is almost like religion and politics here, for some strange reason. I don’t get it. You make money (or some return), it was an investment. That’s a fact. You lose money, it was not an investment. An investment can be a piece of chewing gum.


----------



## Hodonkee

"...the enthusiast community drools after it so much so that the demand necessitates the price. It's economics, where there's a market, there's shifting values. Most people chase after the sarb037 because of its rarity"

Agreed.
Like it or loathe it, an item is worth what someone is willing to pay for it.
Personally, I don't believe that the 037 is worth $2K, but for as long as it's for sale at that price and someone pays it, then unfortunately...

I understand the frustration. 
I don't really understand why someone would pay that $ for it either TBH, but as long as someone will, that's what it's worth.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Robotaz said:


> jmanlay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah no , watches never will be an investment...
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to people who bought Seiko Monsters for $135 that are worth $400+ now.
> 
> I paid that for a orange monster that I gave my buddy. I keep sending him links to ridiculous prices they're going for now.
> 
> You are right though. As a rule, it's smart to consider a watch to be an expendable luxury item.
Click to expand...

I would argue that buying a Seiko Monster more than 5 years ago for $135 and flipping it for $400+ today is _not_ necessarily a good investment unless I were to have purchased a dozen of them. It would be a nice profit but I do not think of that is an investment, especially if I would have to keep it in like-new condition for that long. This whole debate about watches being an investment often ignores the scaling of cost, time, and volume.

I think we do a poor job defining what constitutes an investment in these discussions. Sure, we Kevin O'Leary gets dragged for calling watches good investment (and little Teddy Bulbasaur for enabling him on YouTube) but O'Leary has the resources to put tens of thousands of dollars into more than one watch that can net a good chunk of money even were they to appreciate a few percent over a short amount of time. What we _should_ roast Kevin O'Leary for is how he refers to his watch collection as "the colección" because the last time I checked, he looked nothing like Antonio Banderas circa 1995.


----------



## Davekaye90

Hodonkee said:


> Agreed.
> Like it or loathe it, an item is worth what someone is willing to pay for it.
> Personally, I don't believe that the 037 is worth $2K, but for as long as it's for sale at that price and someone pays it, then unfortunately...


Yeah the prices on SARB037s are ridiculous. $1600 premium for a color. You can get a Mont Blanc salmon dial for around that much. I'm actually more amazed by those Baltic W&W pink dial chronos. $2,000 for a cheap Seagull chrono that will probably break in a few years, and no one will service it.


----------



## Hodonkee

Davekaye90 said:


> Yeah the prices on SARB037s are ridiculous. $1600 premium for a color. You can get a Mont Blanc salmon dial for around that much. I'm actually more amazed by those Baltic W&W pink dial chronos. $2,000 for a cheap Seagull chrono that will probably break in a few years, and no one will service it.


Yeah... I saw that too!
I have a few ST19 powered chronographs (a 1963 & a panda racing chrono).
They're OK, certainly nice looking pieces...for $275AUD/$150USD!


----------



## brandon\

vsh said:


> View attachment 15525465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko 5 Sports | CUSTOM WATCH BEATMAKER
> 
> 
> Seiko 5 Sports CUSTOM WATCH BEATMAKER. Now it's your turn. Blaze your own path. Create your very own Seiko 5 Sports with a personalized soundtrack and enter a world treaded by no one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seiko5sportsbeatmaker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a new watch, just a seiko configurator.


Lol. I love it.


----------



## manofrolex

brandon\ said:


> Lol. I love it.


----------



## clyde_frog

brandon\ said:


> Lol. I love it.


I can beat that I think.


----------



## Robotaz

clyde_frog said:


> I can beat that I think.
> 
> View attachment 15528829


Sorry. Brandon's flesh bling is the most hideous ever. Nothing will beat that.


----------



## clyde_frog

I guess not. That rose gold/gold is just the killer combination isn't it.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## M0hammed_Khaled

h_zee13 said:


> Got this from Facebook:
> 
> NEW SEIKO PROSPEX "ROOTBEER" SUMO SPB192 / SPB192J1 LIMITED EDITION 1200 PCS
> (EXCLUSIVE ONLY IN SG, MY, HK, MACAU & BRUNEI)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


We just want a revived blumo and they're giving us sumo poop


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

M0hammed_Khaled said:


> We just want a revived blumo and they're giving us sumo poop


The Poomo?


----------



## One-Seventy

pdwn_nb said:


> Kind of disagree with you here. Most of any collection, if collectors are wise, will base some of the reason for procuring such pieces on cost and value.


Some collectors will, normal people won't. The sensible thing to do is not wrap money up in this. It should be paid out of disposable income. I don't doubt, as you say, that collectors consider flip value in case of a rainy day, because the capital they've put into their collection is essentially at risk.

However, there are people who call themselves "collectors" who are only in it for the money and only buy watches they think will accumulate wealth, like tech stocks. You know, the speckies buying up Bamford G-Shocks and selling them to completist-fetishists on eBay for a thousand quid. The _minute _the bottom falls out of the watch market, they'll be onto something else. Collar stiffeners, house plants, it doesn't matter - as long as it produces the green, they don't care.


----------



## One-Seventy

Robotaz said:


> Tell that to people who bought Seiko Monsters for $135 that are worth $400+ now.
> 
> I paid that for a orange monster that I gave my buddy. I keep sending him links to ridiculous prices they're going for now.
> 
> You are right though. As a rule, it's smart to consider a watch to be an expendable luxury item.


There's a guy on the UK timezone page who bought about a dozen Sporks, thinking they'd go up in value. He's keeping them until the top of the market. He's a speckie, and they're chatting about investments.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

*Who* buys these horrible Seiko 5s?


----------



## Time Seller

One-Seventy said:


> There's a guy on the UK timezone page who bought about a dozen Sporks, thinking they'd go up in value. He's keeping them until the top of the market. He's a speckie, and they're chatting about investments.


Well, if he bought them on initial release, he was right about their increasing in value.


----------



## inspectorj28

Don't think I've seen this one posted yet.. another Sumo LE / 500 - SPB195


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

inspectorj28 said:


> Don't think I've seen this one posted yet.. another Sumo LE / 500 - SPB195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, quite like that......except that red seconds hand is a bit weird


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Motion to rename this thread to:

"NEW AND UPCOMING SEIKO INVESTMENTS"

All in favor say "aye".

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## V10k

hornet222 said:


> I love the SSC771P1 with the panda dial. I hope we will get it here in Canada too


Very nice but WTF has Seiko done to their prices? They've gone through the roof!


----------



## valuewatchguy

ooops wrong post for the wrong thread! 

Carry on!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Time Seller said:


> One-Seventy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a guy on the UK timezone page who bought about a dozen Sporks, thinking they'd go up in value. He's keeping them until the top of the market. He's a speckie, and they're chatting about investments.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if he bought them on initial release, he was right about their increasing in value.
Click to expand...

Sure, but he sat on those watches for a decade and will try to sell them when he thinks their market value with top out. However, only a few diehard collectors will pay more than GBP £500 for a NOS Seiko Spork. Even were he able to sell-through for £1000 each, he would make around ten grand. That is a good chunk change but not for more than ten years and then the time and energy to unload them.


----------



## soursenseless

I think the answer here is that watches absolutely can be an investment, if you’re a moron who’s bad with money.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Sure, but he sat on those watches for a decade and will try to sell them when he thinks their market value with top out. However, only a few diehard collectors will pay more than GBP £500 for a NOS Seiko Spork. Even were he able to sell-through for £1000 each, he would make around ten grand. That is a good chunk change but not for more than ten years and then the time and energy to unload them.


And if you took $5,000 ten years ago and put it into Amazon stock you'd be sitting on $87,200.

Watches are not a high yield investment.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

valuewatchguy said:


> Well crap!!!!
> 
> 4 years into WPAC and we finally become Seiko-Talk !!!
> 
> And I missed most of the banter already!
> 
> All I need to say is......Its about time!


Cough, check the thread Alex.

Sent from my AGS2-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

lxnastynotch93 said:


> And if you took $5,000 ten years ago and put it into Amazon stock you'd be sitting on $87,200.
> 
> Watches are not a high yield investment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


You can make money buying and selling watches if you do just that: buy and sell, aka 'trade'. Not 'collect'.

If you flip watches every once and awhile and a good offer comes along for a watch you own then you should sell the watch. Fund another purchase with it. There's no such thing as a keeper if you are a regular here. Again, you don't 'collect' . You just spend money on watches for fun.

If you want to own all colors of the new Turtle then you Sir are a true collector... and seriously delirious. Kindly add me to your ignore list and Godspeed.

Just my .02

Sent from my AGS2-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane

lxnastynotch93 said:


> And if you took $5,000 ten years ago and put it into Amazon stock you'd be sitting on $87,200.
> 
> Watches are not a high yield investment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


apply that with bitcoin and you would be millionaire !!!!


----------



## kritameth

johnMcKlane said:


> apply that with bitcoin and you would be millionaire !!!!


~$22 billion actually. 🤑🤑🤑🤑🤑🤑🤑🤑


----------



## valuewatchguy

georgefl74 said:


> Cough, check the thread Alex.
> 
> Sent from my AGS2-W09 using Tapatalk


oops!!! clicked too fast!


----------



## johnMcKlane

kritameth said:


> ~$22 billion actually. 🤑🤑🤑🤑🤑🤑🤑🤑


beleive it or not ... in 2011 i was aware of bitcoin and i did nothing! NOTHING !!!!


----------



## kritameth

johnMcKlane said:


> beleive it or not ... in 2011 i was aware of bitcoin and i did nothing! NOTHING !!!!


I hear ya, you and me both. Think on the plus side, at least we're not Laszlo Hanyecz, who paid 10,000 Bitcoins for 2 pizzas back in 2010. That's worth ~$136 million today. And the real kick in the nuts? They were Papa John's pizzas.


----------



## krayzie

kritameth said:


> I hear ya, you and me both. Think on the plus side, at least we're not Laszlo Hanyecz, who paid 10,000 Bitcoins for 2 pizzas back in 2010. That's worth ~$136 million today. And the real kick in the nuts? They were Papa John's pizzas.


Watch the ending to Fight Club. It's just a bunch of numbers in a mainframe. Pull the plug and it's gone. But at least you still got a watch on your wrist.

You should pray that The Great Reset never happens in the soon future, otherwise you can only rent that Grand Seiko Hi-Beat Diver and never get to own it for the rest of your life lmao!


----------



## Larsjeee

kritameth said:


> I hear ya, you and me both. Think on the plus side, at least we're not Laszlo Hanyecz, who paid 10,000 Bitcoins for 2 pizzas back in 2010. That's worth ~$136 million today. And the real kick in the nuts? They were Papa John's pizzas.


This must be both one of the funniest and most depressing things I have read in a while


----------



## One-Seventy

Time Seller said:


> Well, if he bought them on initial release, he was right about their increasing in value.


I did the same - with tech stocks . UK timezone isn't a watch forum, it's a retail investor forum.


----------



## One-Seventy

inspectorj28 said:


> Don't think I've seen this one posted yet.. another Sumo LE / 500 - SPB195


Still has the stickers on, which will make daycare-centre investors turgid with excitement at the nice profits they can flip that for!


----------



## Joll71

New black solar street tuna, SNE567


----------



## erasershavings

Sbxc089

thoughts on hour and minute hand? They remind me of AP Royal oak hands


----------



## 6L35

erasershavings said:


> Sbxc089
> 
> thoughts on hour and minute hand? They remind me of AP Royal oak hands


Mushroom pushers?


----------



## Davekaye90

erasershavings said:


> Sbxc089
> 
> thoughts on hour and minute hand? They remind me of AP Royal oak hands


Yeah some of them. Not the more wedge shaped hands that some ROs have. Also the minute hand has a counter-balance on this, ROs don't have that. Still don't get why Seiko chooses to put a balance only on the minute hand on so many watches. Definitely not my thing.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

6L35 said:


> Mushroom pushers?


Sounds squishy

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

Joll71 said:


> New black solar street tuna, SNE567
> 
> View attachment 15539541


I defended the 'no numerals on the bezel' once... but now.... i think they should go back to putting them back on these. i can do the mental math without them, but. ugh it'd just be better at this point to put in the numerals lol. don't they still need numbers/time out on the streets?


----------



## clyde_frog

timetellinnoob said:


> I defended the 'no numerals on the bezel' once... but now.... i think they should go back to putting them back on these. i can do the mental math without them, but. ugh it'd just be better at this point to put in the numerals lol. don't they still need numbers/time out on the streets?


It's a fashion watch.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

clyde_frog said:


> timetellinnoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I defended the 'no numerals on the bezel' once... but now.... i think they should go back to putting them back on these. i can do the mental math without them, but. ugh it'd just be better at this point to put in the numerals lol. don't they still need numbers/time out on the streets?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fashion watch.
Click to expand...

Yup. I probably treat more of my watches as fashion watches more than I am willing to admit regardless of what they are. However, Seiko's marketing intentionally positioned this one to be a fashion watch, or at least function as one along with its diver's ISO certification. I guess bezel legibility is not specifically part of the ISO spec.


----------



## timetellinnoob

clyde_frog said:


> It's a fashion watch.


that's why i defended it the first time. fashion in no way means "numerals are no longer needed" though

purpose aside, it would still look way better with the numerals lol. and probably sell better too. the 5kX are just as fashion and still have the numerical bezels.


----------



## Robotaz

timetellinnoob said:


> I defended the 'no numerals on the bezel' once... but now.... i think they should go back to putting them back on these. i can do the mental math without them, but. ugh it'd just be better at this point to put in the numerals lol. don't they still need numbers/time out on the streets?


It's not even mental math considering real world dive times. If this bezel throws a person off, they shouldn't be diving, or driving, or leaving the house without medical help.


----------



## hankystanky

every time i see tuna's in on board with it, but i can never commit


----------



## timetellinnoob

Robotaz said:


> It's not even mental math considering real world dive times. If this bezel throws a person off, they shouldn't be diving, or driving, or leaving the house without medical help.


heh. but i actually HAVE heard people saying that without the numerals 'it can't be used as a timing bezel' and i just, uh..... lol


----------



## Biggles3

Just seen this, no idea of model# or locations sold yet though.









Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

I'm starting to wonder if Seiko is purposely trying to come up with ugly designs just to deter China from wanting to copy them.


----------



## Davekaye90

59yukon01 said:


> I'm starting to wonder if Seiko is purposely trying to come up with ugly designs just to deter China from wanting to copy them.


Lol yes, because Chinese clone watch companies have far too much taste for that.


----------



## Davekaye90

New MM200s with swapped dials. Kind of think they work better this way....


----------



## v1triol

Indeed, especially a blue dial inside the steel insert looks good!


----------



## jjmc87

Man these "knock offs" are kicking the pants off Seiko, if they end up for sale...


----------



## nupicasso

Davekaye90 said:


> New MM200s with swapped dials. Kind of think they work better this way....
> 
> View attachment 15541946
> 
> View attachment 15541947


I'm hoping this new trend, by Seiko, of adding the chapter ring to the dial rather than on the rehaut continues indefinitely.

Their better looking and eliminate the dreaded misaligned rehaut/chapter ring. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Aquino

Still can't get over that 3 o'clock lume plot... They could've just framed the date window and it would've been perfect.


----------



## Dopamina

J_Aquino said:


> Still can't get over that 3 o'clock lume plot... They could've just framed the date window and it would've been perfect.


Or make the 9 index match the 3 index. But, I love the blue dial and black bezel insert one.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## tentimestwenty

jjmc87 said:


> Man these "knock offs" are kicking the pants off Seiko, if they end up for sale...


Most of the cheap Seiko cases are made in China or other Far East countries anyway. They're just selling the extra production to Islander watch and whoever else wants to make a "knockoff" run. All products from headphones to handbags follow the same procedure.


----------



## Davekaye90

nupicasso said:


> I'm hoping this new trend, by Seiko, of adding the chapter ring to the dial rather than on the rehaut continues indefinitely.
> 
> Their better looking and eliminate the dreaded misaligned rehaut/chapter ring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Assuming they print the minute track correctly on the dial...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

J_Aquino said:


> Still can't get over that 3 o'clock lume plot... They could've just framed the date window and it would've been perfect.


I was thinking a full-lume date wheel would be nice here.


----------



## valuewatchguy

tentimestwenty said:


> Most of the cheap Seiko cases are made in China or other Far East countries anyway. They're just selling the extra production to Islander watch and whoever else wants to make a "knockoff" run. All products from headphones to handbags follow the same procedure.


Considering its Nafokies the knockoff here is the dials....probably real MM200 cases.


----------



## CADirk

59yukon01 said:


> I'll just say I'm glad I have the original. The silver isn't bad, but hate the wart and don't like the new hands.
> 
> New edition of the Shogun!
> Material: Titanium
> Movement: 6R35 Power
> reserve: 70h
> Dimensions: 42mm DM
> WR: 200m
> Date: with magnifying glass
> Price: 1400-1600 €
> SPB189: brown dial with titanium strap SPB 191: silver dial with black rubber


I missed those ones, and they look good, especially the bronze insert.
If Seiko had the idea to also offer those with a high quality quartz movement i'd be even more interested.


----------



## hankystanky

tentimestwenty said:


> Most of the cheap Seiko cases are made in China or other Far East countries anyway. They're just selling the extra production to Islander watch and whoever else wants to make a "knockoff" run. All products from headphones to handbags follow the same procedure.


sounds about right 
thats why its so easy to find knock off turtles, 007s, willards, on ebay everywhere


----------



## brandon\

nupicasso said:


> I'm hoping this new trend, by Seiko, of adding the chapter ring to the dial rather than on the rehaut continues indefinitely.
> 
> Their better looking and eliminate the dreaded misaligned rehaut/chapter ring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meh. You have a point. But I much prefer the depth of a chapter ring. And the chapter ring being a separate part makes modding possible and/or easier.


----------



## One-Seventy

I also don't understand the odd gloop of lume at the 3 o'clock index (or "indissy"). I imagine it looks a bit odd in the dark. The "gap" at nighttime where the date is should be enough to get the orientation.


----------



## Jeff Pesos

One-Seventy said:


> I also don't understand the odd gloop of lume at the 3 o'clock index (or "indissy"). I imagine it looks a bit odd in the dark. The "gap" at nighttime where the date is should be enough to get the orientation.


It's not really a new thing though. They've been doing that on pretty much all of their divers that uses trapezoid hour markers. I personally like it.


----------



## konners

Jeff Pesos said:


> It's not really a new thing though. They've been doing that on pretty much all of their divers that uses trapezoid hour markers. I personally like it.


In the minute track?


----------



## Davekaye90

konners said:


> In the minute track?


Yeah that's what makes it weird. The Samurai has a similar little lume blip to the right of the date, but the Sammy uses a chapter ring, not a steel rehaut. I think it would've looked less weird with just a larger painted hour marker at 3, like the SARB059 dial has.


----------



## Jeff Pesos

konners said:


> In the minute track?


They did away with the chapter ring this time. So I guess you could kinda say that it's new. It doesn't look odd to me. It blends in with the rest of hours markers. If you go looking for it, it would no doubt annoy someone but that's the case with the Samurai as well.

It's like the Sumo's cameltoe. I swear forums like this in many cases takes away the enjoyment in owning watches by making people too ocd about the smallest of details.


----------



## Slant

Samurai still has the 15 minute hashmark, unlike the new MM200s where they slotted in the 3 o'clock lume in between the 12 and 14 minute hashmarks and in doing so they removed the 15 minute mark.

The Samurai therefore is still more balanced since the 15 minute hashmark is there and balances with the 45 hashmark directly on the opposite side.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

One-Seventy said:


> I also don't understand the odd gloop of lume at the 3 o'clock index (or "indissy"). I imagine it looks a bit odd in the dark. The "gap" at nighttime where the date is should be enough to get the orientation.


Oof. Every time I hear someone on YouTube say "indissy" instead of index as the singular to indices, the cartoon robot in my head will put that person's name into a file folder and then put it into a filing cabinet marked "lazy dummies."


----------



## Stephen90s

I didn't notice the lack of hash Mark at 3 o'clock position until pointed out. Didn't care the first look, but second look and onwards, I kind of feel it should be there. 
Day to day usage I think it's fine though. I will just look at the time and date. 

But I really do prefer the blue dial on the steel bezel, a nicer look, at least for me. Why Seiko didn't make it that way. 😭


----------



## noenmon

Stephen90s said:


> But I really do prefer the blue dial on the steel bezel, a nicer look, at least for me. Why Seiko didn't make it that way. 😭


Oh, they will do that in about half a year as a limited edition with a brightly coloured second hand.


----------



## konners

Jeff Pesos said:


> They did away with the chapter ring this time. So I guess you could kinda say that it's new. It doesn't look odd to me. It blends in with the rest of hours markers. If you go looking for it, it would no doubt annoy someone but that's the case with the Samurai as well.
> 
> It's like the Sumo's cameltoe. I swear forums like this in many cases takes away the enjoyment in owning watches by making people too ocd about the smallest of details.


It's certainly new to me. And fair play to Seiko for doing new things. Personally I think of it as a quirk. Sometimes I like quirky, sometimes I don't. I think the 3 o'clock marker on the Samurai is the more conventional way of having a lumed marker and also a date window, and I think I may have preferred that to what we have on the SPB185/7. But that's just my take.

We're all on this forum to look for something. Most are enthusiasts and enthusiasts will discuss things of note good or bad. Perhaps it does remove some of the enjoyment to discuss minor details like this, but it's the nature of the beast. And it might be the case that folks lamenting about Seiko's watch sizes on this forum and other forums for years, got Seiko considering the move to make smaller watches. Just a thought.


----------



## Jeff Pesos

konners said:


> It's certainly new to me. And fair play to Seiko for doing new things. Personally I think of it as a quirk. Sometimes I like quirky, sometimes I don't. I think the 3 o'clock marker on the Samurai is the more conventional way of having a lumed marker and also a date window, and I think I may have preferred that to what we have on the SPB185/7. But that's just my take.
> 
> We're all on this forum to look for something. Most are enthusiasts and enthusiasts will discuss things of note good or bad. Perhaps it does remove some of the enjoyment to discuss minor details like this, but it's the nature of the beast. And it might be the case that folks lamenting about Seiko's watch sizes on this forum and other forums for years, got Seiko considering the move to make smaller watches. Just a thought.


I agree with most of what you said. I have also seen an insane amount on obsessiveness in very minute details preventing people from enjoying watches. I read a post somewhere that the lume application was too glossy.

People are free to like what they like and dislike what they don't. And this being a watch forum is the place to discuss such matters. At the same time it also encourages people to stumble upon minute details, that they wouldn't otherwise notice, that prevents them from enjoying their watch. It is as you said, the nature of the beast. The gift and the curse of being a WIS ?


----------



## timetellinnoob

I used to think "a little asymmetry never killed anyone," but, that was before WUS. =)


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

The problem with the new MM200s is not that there is the little lume plot at 3 o'clock but that it is the _only_ place on the watch where the lume plot encroaches into the minute track. Looking at the early prototype where there was no lume at 3, it does look unbalanced. Seiko could have extended all the other cardinal markers at 12, 6, and 9 into the minute track but they didn't. They could have framed the date wheel to give it more weight and balance on right side but they didn't. They could have lumed the date wheel for balance but they would never do such a thing. I'm still on the fence about this release but at least they didn't add a cyclops. I have nothing against cyclops magnifiers, I am just tired of hearing people complain about them.


----------



## Stephen90s

noenmon said:


> Oh, they will do that in about half a year as a limited edition with a brightly coloured second hand.


That's...sadly soundly like will likely happen. Damn. :'D


----------



## Stephen90s

Generally if I'm ok with 90-95 percent of the watch, I'm ok with purchasing. Else I'll need to mod it, which I don't personally do. Maybe the time will come. :'D


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

...aaaand Worn and Wound just published their piece showing the version of the SPB185 and SPB187 without the lume plot in the minute track. I see how it Seiko saw the imbalance and wanted to do something about it. I'm just not sure about how they did it.








Introducing the Seiko Prospex SPB185 and SPB187, the Newest Additions to the 6159 Lineage - Worn & Wound


We look at the new Seiko Prospex SPB185 and SPB187 dive watches joing an illustrious lineage of the 6159. More details inside.




wornandwound.com


----------



## jmai

Gnomon has informed me they'll get them in mid December, so I'll likely be waiting until then to order from them to avoid paying sales tax. 

But yeah, definitely in for one now.


----------



## jmai

LOL actually. Seiko's own press photos don't show the same marker at 3 on different images.

WHAT'S IT GONNA BE SEIKO?!


----------



## Davekaye90

Mr. James Duffy said:


> ...aaaand Worn and Wound just published their piece showing the version of the SPB185 and SPB187 without the lume plot in the minute track. I see how it Seiko saw the imbalance and wanted to do something about it. I'm just not sure about how they did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing the Seiko Prospex SPB185 and SPB187, the Newest Additions to the 6159 Lineage - Worn & Wound
> 
> 
> We look at the new Seiko Prospex SPB185 and SPB187 dive watches joing an illustrious lineage of the 6159. More details inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wornandwound.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15549144


A metal framed date window would've been a very easy solution I think, and much less awkward.


----------



## clyde_frog

Davekaye90 said:


> A metal framed date window would've been a very easy solution I think, and much less awkward.


They obviously decided that $1200 isn't enough to get you a metal framed date window. They need to save them for the 4k and up models.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monomachos

Stumbled over these on the Seiko website. Seems like you can't click the link, but the first two seems like zen garden-style, the latter two coloured Fuyugeshiki (?). The SRPF55 looks great, and so does the prize. Just wonder what size these are...


----------



## Comalv

Monomachos said:


> View attachment 15549726
> 
> 
> Stumbled over these on the Seiko website. Seems like you can't click the link, but the first two seems like zen garden-style, the latter two coloured Fuyugeshiki (?). The SRPF55 looks great, and so does the prize. Just wonder what size these are...


The SRPF55and SRPF54 seem to be 34mm (33.8 actually) from the very limited resources I could find, whereas the SRPF53 and SRPF51 seem to be 41.7mm, but that's mainly from chrono24 listings as well as some reddit posts.

They all seem to be US exclusives


----------



## Monomachos

I stumbled over even more new releases, two more of the "new" cocktail time. Black Russian (SRPF39) and Margarita (SRPF37). I thought the line already had a Margarita, but not in this style. The nicknames I found at AD's in my home country (in plural) so I assume that must be part of some marketing info that came from Seiko. I'm interested in the line and might end up buying the marine one, but I like that Seiko expands the line.

So, is Baby Cocktail a thing? Or maybe Cocktail on the rocks?


----------



## StanleyInquisition

Monomachos said:


> I stumbled over even more new releases, two more of the "new" cocktail time. Black Russian (SRPF39) and Margarita (SRPF37). I thought the line already had a Margarita, but not in this style. The nicknames I found at AD's in my home country (in plural) so I assume that must be part of some marketing info that came from Seiko. I'm interested in the line and might end up buying the marine one, but I like that Seiko expands the line.
> 
> So, is Baby Cocktail a thing? Or maybe Cocktail on the rocks?
> 
> View attachment 15551799


The other Margarita you're referring to is the frozen margarita, which is the light blue dial LE I believe.


----------



## inspectorj28

StanleyInquisition said:


> The other Margarita you're referring to is the frozen margarita, which is the light blue dial LE I believe.


SRPE49 / SARY171.. I actually just got one of those from Seiya for my fiancé .. pretty sharp looking in person










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StanleyInquisition

inspectorj28 said:


> SRPE49 / SARY171.. I actually just got one of those from Seiya for my fiancé .. pretty sharp looking in person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, beautiful watch! Picked up my Mojito today after I saw it at an AD and immediately fell in love. Honestly a little surprised these aren't getting much attention.


----------



## Monomachos

StanleyInquisition said:


> The other Margarita you're referring to is the frozen margarita, which is the light blue dial LE I believe.


I was thinking of one of the 40.5 mm sized ones, I'm pretty sure there was a Margarita in there somewhere. But it doesn't really matter.

I prefer the Margarita of the two here, the Black Russian is one I think I would need to see with my own eyes before making a call. I think both would do much better on straps, straps adds and balance the colours better than mesh/bracelets.


----------



## StanleyInquisition

Monomachos said:


> I was thinking of one of the 40.5 mm sized ones, I'm pretty sure there was a Margarita in there somewhere. But it doesn't really matter.
> 
> I prefer the Margarita of the two here, the Black Russian is one I think I would need to see with my own eyes before making a call. I think both would do much better on straps, straps adds and balance the colours better than mesh/bracelets.


I do believe all LEs come with a strap in the box.


----------



## Monomachos

StanleyInquisition said:


> I do believe all LEs come with a strap in the box.


I haven't seen anything to indicate that these are LE. The Seiko supplier in my country does not have it listed as such.


----------



## StanleyInquisition

Monomachos said:


> I haven't seen anything to indicate that these are LE. The Seiko supplier in my country does not have it listed as such.


My assumption was since other LEs in this series of Cocktail Times come with Milanese bracelets.


----------



## Galaga




----------



## krayzie

clyde_frog said:


> They obviously decided that $1200 isn't enough to get you a metal framed date window. They need to save them for the 4k and up models.


The SBDX001 MM300 never had a metal framed date window and it went for 250,000 yen lmao!

But the cheaper SBDW005 Landmaster at 130,000 yen had it along with an applied Seiko logo on a carbon fiber dial.

You may have noticed that Seiko Epson usually does a nicer dial than SII.


----------



## Joll71

From the good folks at Forum Gruppo 1881:

2021 reissue of the Laurel Alpinist in a faithful and limited re-edition with 6L calibre, black dial, 1959 pieces (Seiko continues to date the Laurel to this year), and cheaper reinterpretations with the 6R35: grey dial with bracelet, cream dial with bracelet, green dial with brown leather strap.

Pic of the original pinched from the web:


----------



## wildenkidu

Joll71 said:


> From the good folks at Forum Gruppo 1881:
> 
> 2021 reissue of the Laurel Alpinist in a faithful and limited re-edition with 6L calibre, black dial, 1959 pieces (Seiko continues to date the Laurel to this year), and cheaper reinterpretations with the 6R35: grey dial with bracelet, cream dial with bracelet, green dial with brown leather strap.


Just looked this up - looks like it could be a nice three-hander. The black dial original is really nice, though it sounds like that is going to be a fairly expensive 6L model. I'll be really interested to see if they can capture the dome.

Additional pics from this article:


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Galaga said:


>


White dial + bracelet is the one.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## konners

Joll71 said:


> From the good folks at Forum Gruppo 1881:
> 
> 2021 reissue of the Laurel Alpinist in a faithful and limited re-edition with 6L calibre, black dial, 1959 pieces (Seiko continues to date the Laurel to this year), and cheaper reinterpretations with the 6R35: grey dial with bracelet, cream dial with bracelet, green dial with brown leather strap.
> 
> Pic of the original pinched from the web:
> 
> View attachment 15552959


Are there any renders on the forum? I've had a look but can't find the actual post you quote above..a


----------



## Joll71

konners said:


> Are there any renders on the forum? I've had a look but can't find the actual post you quote above..a


 No renders, no. It's a Det Briscoe post from 31/10 on p53. He also mentions a new type of turtle with a compass bezel (!) and another high end Prospex - with speculation that it could be a 6105-8000 revisit.


----------



## appleb

Pokemon watches coming out December 2020. Limited to 1200 each at 28000 yen.

SCXP175 Pikachu














SCXP177 Pikachu














SCXP179 Eevee














SCXP181 Mewtwo


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

appleb said:


> Pokemon watches coming out December 2020. Limited to 1200 each at 28000 yen.


These are not my thing but there a lot of people in my line of work who would _love_ these. However, they are also not the audience that would pay USD $300 for a watch. I still think these will sell out fairly quickly.


----------



## ahonobaka

^It's worth noting that the Pokemon watches are essentially the popular SUS cases (35mm)


----------



## chinjung55555

Love is yellow 💛💛💛


----------



## Davekaye90

Really not a fan of these. For nearly double the price of what the SBDC029 goes for now, the insert should be something other than anodized aluminum, and the dials look like scaled down versions of the Gen 2 Monster.


----------



## krayzie

More you guessed it limited editions!!!


















Introducing: The Grand Seiko Kintaro Hattori 160th Anniversary Limited Edition SBGZ005 And Seiko 140th Anniversary Limited Edition SBGW260


Two new Grand Seikos celebrate the birth of Seiko and the birth of founder Kintaro Hattori.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## 6L35

Davekaye90 said:


> Really not a fan of these. For nearly double the price of what the SBDC029 goes for now, the insert should be something other than anodized aluminum, and the dials look like scaled down versions of the Gen 2 Monster.


The bezel is made of titanium.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Davekaye90 said:


> Really not a fan of these. For nearly double the price of what the SBDC029 goes for now, the insert should be something other than anodized aluminum, and the dials look like scaled down versions of the Gen 2 Monster.


They won't be double the price forever. Give it a year or two and they'll come down like all Seikos do.

And if you don't like the price you can always buy an existing Shogun. Hardlex and a 50hr power reserve is more than sufficient for 99% of *desk* divers.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

6L35 said:


> The bezel is made of titanium.


He was referring to the bezel insert.


----------



## Davekaye90

lxnastynotch93 said:


> They won't be double the price forever. Give it a year or two and they'll come down like all Seikos do.
> 
> And if you don't like the price you can always buy an existing Shogun. Hardlex and a 50hr power reserve is more than sufficient for 99% of *desk* divers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


That's the plan. I would be replacing the crystal either way with a CT double dome because I hate the cyclops, and the extra 20 hours probably wouldn't be enough to keep the watch from winding down while it's off the wrist in favor of one of my other divers. Something like a 5-day reserve would make a significant difference, but I don't really care about having to reset a watch in the morning.


----------



## 6L35

brandon\ said:


> He was referring to the bezel insert.


Why aluminium if you already have titanium? It doesn't make sense.


----------



## manofrolex

6L35 said:


> Why aluminium if you already have titanium? It doesn't make sense.


----------



## 6L35

jmanlay said:


>


...and in the Darkness, Biden!


----------



## Davekaye90

6L35 said:


> Why aluminium if you already have titanium? It doesn't make sense.


It's cheap and easy to do multi-color bezel inserts like that. Uncoated Titanium I think would be too soft and scratch prone for a bezel insert, though they could use a DLC coating on it. I think something like a brushed Tungsten Carbide insert would go well with the Shogun aesthetic and do a lot more to justify the price jump than an extra day of PR and a sapphire crystal. 70hrs of PR on a 3hz movement isn't that big of a deal, the Powermatic 80 has more, and Swatch doesn't make you pay $1000+ for it.


----------



## krayzie

jmanlay said:


>











Movt Japan Cased China


----------



## manofrolex

krayzie said:


> View attachment 15555858
> 
> Movt Japan Cased China


Ahaha


----------



## 6L35

Davekaye90 said:


> It's cheap and easy to do multi-color bezel inserts like that. Uncoated Titanium I think would be too soft and scratch prone for a bezel insert, though they could use a DLC coating on it. I think something like a brushed Tungsten Carbide insert would go well with the Shogun aesthetic and do a lot more to justify the price jump than an extra day of PR and a sapphire crystal. 70hrs of PR on a 3hz movement isn't that big of a deal, the Powermatic 80 has more, and Swatch doesn't make you pay $1000+ for it.


And that's why I don't have any 6R yet. However that is a picture of an Oris, that doesn't belong to the Swatch Group.


----------



## Davekaye90

6L35 said:


> And that's why I don't have any 6R yet. However that is a picture of an Oris, that doesn't belong to the Swatch Group.


Right, that was showing a picture of Oris' brushed Tungsten bezel insert. I think something like that would work very well on the Shogun.


----------



## Davekaye90




----------



## digivandig

Nice work! I was thinking about swapping bezels with someone. I'd want black/black, but the steel/blue looks really nice as well. I think both of the swapped versions look better than the OEM versions.



Davekaye90 said:


> New MM200s with swapped dials. Kind of think they work better this way....
> 
> View attachment 15541946
> 
> View attachment 15541947


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Davekaye90 said:


> View attachment 15555906


I've been thinking of new nicknames for these:

Black dial = Bigfoot
White dial = Yeti

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Too Weeb

So what do yall think about these new limited edition Seiko 5? Think they are only released in China. I have ordered the red dial and red bezel one. Probably will get the new Naruto ones once they come out. Saw those Pokemon ones and I think they aren't my cup of tea. Guess if these limited editions that are done tastefully and affordable then I will picking them up for collecting and modding.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Too Weeb said:


> So what do yall think about these new limited edition Seiko 5? Think they are only released in China. I have ordered the red dial/bezel one. Probably will get the new Naruto ones once they come out.
> 
> View attachment 15562188


I like the Usopp version but I am confused as to why there isn't a Chopper design.


----------



## Too Weeb

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I like the Usopp version but I am confused as to why there isn't a Chopper design.


Yeah no idea why they didn't have more characters. Most confusing thing is that they made these very exclusive. Not even sure if they were for the Japan market. Could hardly find any other info on them, guess I will wait and see how the Gear 4 one looks once I get it soon. As for the Naruto ones, I am really digging the Gaara and Boruto models.


----------



## 6L35

Too Weeb said:


> So what do yall think about these new limited edition Seiko 5? Think they are only released in China. I have ordered the red dial and red bezel one. Probably will get the new Naruto ones once they come out. Saw those Pokemon ones and I think they aren't my cup of tea. Guess if these limited editions that are done tastefully and affordable then I will picking them up for collecting and modding.
> 
> View attachment 15562188


I see more than one piece there.


----------



## Chronopolis

Surprisingly nice hands! How very uncharacteristic of them. 
Where's the misalignment tho? They prolly photoshopped it out.


Davekaye90 said:


> View attachment 15555906


----------



## watchesinnature

I can't catch up with Seiko releases. There's just too many. It's good but sometimes it's overwhelming. On another note, I think paying double for LE Seiko 5's for double the price seems to be... ridiculous. 9999 pieces isn't that limited...


----------



## Stephen90s

They can make money by attracting fans of the collaborated franchise, also maybe make watch buyer take interest into watches.

I got into watches from a gift, a Daniel Wellington. After some research, I got to know more about watches, and how inferior DW is (Chinese made + marketing and hype). And now, I have a few affordable Casios and Seikos. I don't mind Seiko trying to attract new generations, but I do think that they're trying to move upmarket too fast.

As for the Naruto, One Piece, Pokemon, Steet Fighters collab, I'm not marketing expert, I assume they need to pay them as well. If you like them and can afford them, just go for it. A friend's friend of mine actually bought one set of Street Fighthers Seiko 5 Sports. I could've bought an Oris or Hamilton intramatic Chrono with that money, but hey, the heaart wants what it wants when it comes to watches. 😂


----------



## Tickstart

A mewtwo watch? Hell yeah that's way bad ass


----------



## Too Weeb

Stephen90s said:


> They can make money by attracting fans of the collaborated franchise, also maybe make watch buyer take interest into watches.
> 
> I got into watches from a gift, a Daniel Wellington. After some research, I got to know more about watches, and how inferior DW is (Chinese made + marketing and hype). And now, I have a few affordable Casios and Seikos. I don't mind Seiko trying to attract new generations, but I do think that they're trying to move upmarket too fast.
> 
> As for the Naruto, One Piece, Pokemon, Steet Fighters collab, I'm not marketing expert, I assume they need to pay them as well. If you like them and can afford them, just go for it. A friend's friend of mine actually bought one set of Street Fighthers Seiko 5 Sports. I could've bought an Oris or Hamilton intramatic Chrono with that money, but hey, the heaart wants what it wants when it comes to watches. ?


Yeah they are trying to move up market and appeal to more people. But big question is who there target audience is with these collabs? The everyday person or fan who is not into watches will most likely not pick up a Mewtwo or Streetfighter piece at the price point of $300+. Granted with the release of the 5kx they are for sure appealing to that segment with the $200 price point.

My conclusion is that they are really trying to target those who are into watches who are also fans of the anime or whatever they collab with. Hence a lot of these limited editions are only released in Asia. That being said, I do like some of these Anime 5kx collabs because they are tastefully done. Unlike how Casio makes their collab watches look like toys. ?


----------



## valuewatchguy

Too Weeb said:


> So what do yall think about these new limited edition Seiko 5? Think they are only released in China. I have ordered the red dial and red bezel one. Probably will get the new Naruto ones once they come out. Saw those Pokemon ones and I think they aren't my cup of tea. Guess if these limited editions that are done tastefully and affordable then I will picking them up for collecting and modding.
> 
> View attachment 15562188


They are obviously not intended for American market and style preferences> But I'm glad Seiko continues to offer something for everyone!


----------



## Too Weeb

Well got my One Piece Seiko 5 today! Man, it looks pretty good, surprised that they upgraded the bezel to ceramic/sapphire. Chapter ring has a lume pip at the 12 and very surprised to see that they actually printed Luffy's eye scar on the underside of the glass.The hour markers change from a black to red color at different angles. I wanna say that maybe the glass this time isn't hardlex? But need to get it tested later. Overall I am pretty happy with this limited edition which is only 1k pieces made. Time to pop this crazy dial into another case!


----------



## HoBro

Monomachos said:


> View attachment 15549726
> 
> 
> Stumbled over these on the Seiko website. Seems like you can't click the link, but the first two seems like zen garden-style, the latter two coloured Fuyugeshiki (?). The SRPF55 looks great, and so does the prize. Just wonder what size these are...


I like SRPF55 
but it seems like it has very small size under 35mm when looking at the case back 
wish it comes out around 38mm !


----------



## YoureTerrific




----------



## Seikosha-Tom

Was waiting for more info on the KS reissue.

350,000 yen = 4,550 AUD. Ouch. That's really reaching into Grand Seiko pricing territory (in fact more expensive than some of the GS quartz models). I highly suspect this KS reissue is gonna use proper Zaratsu polishing and benefit from Grand Seiko-level finishing to live up to the original, so the price is somewhat justified there. But with that said, 4,550 AUD is still a lot, especially when it's similarly-priced GS siblings will have significantly better movements. I guess somewhat expected pricing given the limited edition tax.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Ugh that’s insane.


----------



## krayzie

I like the 2000 heritage King Seiko more. This one is ugly imo. But I wonder which movement.


----------



## ryanb741

I've been offered the King Seiko by my AD. Mid December in the UK. Will be around £3k and less than 25 coming to UK.

I'm all spent out but can get one due to relationship with AD. Assuming it is limited and the price gougers are out there I'd prefer it go to someone who will appreciate it so if anyone wants one who is unable to get one let me know. Watch will be a UK watch and of course until it is in my hands it isn't guaranteed to be available but I'd not expect anyone to pay me until I had it however if you do say you want it I'll be going ahead and paying for it so I'd not expect you to then pull out.



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

26 jewels makes it a 8L35.
Looks awesome, unfortunately I am very short of $$ atm


----------



## 6L35

georgefl74 said:


> 26 jewels makes it a 8L35.
> Looks awesome, unfortunately I am very short of $$ atm


Or a 6L35.


----------



## txkill

6L35 said:


> Or a 6L35.


I've heard its definitely the 6L35

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

Yea since 11.4mm is quite thin by modern Seiko standards. And they needed a vintage model to retro that doesn't say Hi-Beat for 28,8k on the dial cuz marketing.

And the diameter is a tag too big that they have to put a marker at 3 o'clock.


----------



## georgefl74

6L35 makes sense and I'm okay with anything other than a 6R tbh

Sent from my AGS2-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

Would've been epic if they brought back the King Seiko line in general and axed the Presage line instead of just an anniversary model...Just pointless wishful thinking on my end 😅


----------



## Dopamina

ahonobaka said:


> Would've been epic if they brought back the King Seiko line in general and axed the Presage line instead of just an anniversary model...Just pointless wishful thinking on my end


Lets Wait for some 6r35 powered water down model

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

ahonobaka said:


> Would've been epic if they brought back the King Seiko line in general and axed the Presage line instead of just an anniversary model...Just pointless wishful thinking on my end 😅


That would be awesome but I doubt their western marketing would allow that. King Seiko and Grand Seiko are too close in naming.

They've had Presage in Japan since the 80's.


----------



## jebe1

The lugs seem very long. Anyone know the lug-to-lug on the King Seiko reissue, or the lug-to-lug on the original King Seiko the watch is modeled after?


----------



## HoBro

jebe1 said:


> The lugs seem very long. Anyone know the lug-to-lug on the King Seiko reissue, or the lug-to-lug on the original King Seiko the watch is modeled after?


would be around 44-46


----------



## v1triol

Saw this leak on insta;

"New Release SEIKO 2021 Alpinist 1959 reissue, SJE085 Limited Edition 1959 pieces 6L Extra thin. And 4 variations 6R35."


----------



## HoBro

v1triol said:


> Saw this leak on insta;
> 
> "New Release SEIKO 2021 Alpinist 1959 reissue, SJE085 Limited Edition 1959 pieces 6L Extra thin. And 4 variations 6R35."
> 
> View attachment 15572429


can you please tell me on insta where did you see it? I am really excited


----------



## v1triol

HoBro said:


> can you please tell me on insta where did you see it? I am really excited











Rico (@seikoleaks100) • Instagram photos and videos


448 Followers, 204 Following, 37 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Rico (@seikoleaks100)




www.instagram.com


----------



## HoBro

v1triol said:


> Rico (@seikoleaks100) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 448 Followers, 204 Following, 37 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Rico (@seikoleaks100)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


Thank you so much I appreciate it


----------



## Jason Bourne

Can someone post the pic?


----------



## timetellinnoob

where's this new "GMT turtle" someone spoke of last week or so?


----------



## Aspirin-san

Basically every time I hear "new Seiko announcement"


----------



## vsh

timetellinnoob said:


> where's this new "GMT turtle" someone spoke of last week or so?


If they bothered making a GMT in one of their established case designs I'd buy that in a heartbeat. Turtle or MM200 GMT would be awesome. They had alot of GMTs 15 or so years ago, then one day it was restricted to highend models.

I'd love a new iteration of their HAQ GMT 8f movement too.


----------



## Davekaye90

vsh said:


> If they bothered making a GMT in one of their established case designs I'd buy that in a heartbeat. Turtle or MM200 GMT would be awesome. They had alot of GMTs 15 or so years ago, then one day it was restricted to highend models.
> 
> I'd love a new iteration of their HAQ GMT 8f movement too.


I'm kind of shocked that Seiko still hasn't bothered to make something to rival the ETA-2893. Seems like a no brainer - take the 6R35, add a 24 hour hand that jumps in one hour increments when you turn the crown up instead of down from the date-set position. Done.


----------



## krayzie

I sure didn't like the independent hour hand going out of alignment overtime at 9 o'clock on my old 5M65 Kinetic. Haven't bought a GMT since.


----------



## MrDisco99

Davekaye90 said:


> I'm kind of shocked that Seiko still hasn't bothered to make something to rival the ETA-2893. Seems like a no brainer - take the 6R35, add a 24 hour hand that jumps in one hour increments when you turn the crown up instead of down from the date-set position. Done.


It's not quite that easy. There's not a lot of room on the face side of the 4R/6R movement to put something like that. Much of that space is already taken up by the calendar works. You'd have to add another half mm or so to accommodate a GMT hand mechanism and the movement is already thick as it is. It's not like the ETA which has plenty of real estate on the face for added complications.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

MrDisco99 said:


> Davekaye90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of shocked that Seiko still hasn't bothered to make something to rival the ETA-2893. Seems like a no brainer - take the 6R35, add a 24 hour hand that jumps in one hour increments when you turn the crown up instead of down from the date-set position. Done.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not quite that easy. There's not a lot of room on the face side of the 4R/6R movement to put something like that. Much of that space is already taken up by the calendar works. You'd have to add another half mm or so to accommodate a GMT hand mechanism and the movement is already thick as it is. It's not like the ETA which has plenty of real estate on the face for added complications.
Click to expand...

Hrm, correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't the Seiko 4S platform supposed to do just that? The Seiko 4S12, 4S27, 4S36, 4S76, and 4S77 were all GMT movements but I don't know if they are the same height (not including the hand stack) as the 4S15 which was supposed to be a drop-in fit for the ETA 2892.


----------



## MrDisco99

I don't know much about the 4S movements, but they were definitely a different architecture from the 4R/6R movements I was referring to.

I think you may be mixing up the 4S and 4L as it was the 4L that was built as a drop in substitute for a 2892. The spec sheet says the 4S15 was over 4mm thick which I think would have made it too big. Of course the 4L became the Soprod A10 and was revived by Seiko as the 6L movement which they use in the SJE series. Soprod now has the C125 which is a GMT version of the A10, so in theory the same thing could be done to the Seiko 4L/6L as well. I don't think Seiko offers the 6L for under $2K these days, though.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

MrDisco99 said:


> I don't know much about the 4S movements, but they were definitely a different architecture from the 4R/6R movements I was referring to.
> 
> I think you may be mixing up the 4S and 4L as it was the 4L that was built as a drop in substitute for a 2892. The spec sheet says the 4S15 was over 4mm thick which I think would have made it too big. Of course the 4L became the Soprod A10 and was revived by Seiko as the 6L movement which they use in the SJE series. Soprod now has the C125 which is a GMT version of the A10, so in theory the same thing could be done to the Seiko 4L/6L as well. I don't think Seiko offers the 6L for under $2K these days, though.


Ah yes, I'm definitely mixing up the 4S and 4L. Now that I think about it, those 4S GMT models were really thick.


----------



## Zangaru

Oooh this is getting as geeky as possible! Loving it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90

MrDisco99 said:


> It's not quite that easy. There's not a lot of room on the face side of the 4R/6R movement to put something like that. Much of that space is already taken up by the calendar works. You'd have to add another half mm or so to accommodate a GMT hand mechanism and the movement is already thick as it is. It's not like the ETA which has plenty of real estate on the face for added complications.


That's true, but Seiko's already technically done a 4-hand version of the 4R in the 4R57. They had to go to 6.63mm to do it, compared to the standard 4R35's 5.32mm. Definitely much thicker to be sure, but clearly it can be done. Incidentally, Rolex's 3187 GMT movement in the 42mm Explorer II is 6.47mm, and yet Rolex manages to fit that into the 12.5mm Explorer II case without sacrificing WR. The 4R57 based Cocktail Times are a full 2mm thicker, and yet the movement is only 0.16mm thicker. Clearly there's room there to shave off case height that Seiko is leaving on the table.

I don't think that's just a difference in cost thing either. The Glycine Combat Sub for example is a $500 watch, with 200M WR and around a 10.6mm case with a 4.6mm movement inside.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

MrDisco99 said:


> It's not quite that easy. There's not a lot of room on the face side of the 4R/6R movement to put something like that. Much of that space is already taken up by the calendar works. You'd have to add another half mm or so to accommodate a GMT hand mechanism and the movement is already thick as it is. It's not like the ETA which has plenty of real estate on the face for added complications.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but Seiko uses the 6R64 GMT movement in the SBEJ001 and SBEJ003 models. These have a subdial date instead of a date window, which means that you're correct - they couldn't fit the GMT compilation along with the date wheel on the dial side.

Seiko has made it pretty clear that the main source of GMT movements going forward are going to be Spring Drive. They axed the 5M85 Kinetic GMT, which IMO is a serviceable movement that fits well into an entry level GMT. On top of that, SBEJ series of watches are not hot sellers. I don't think those watches are going to stick around much longer. That probably means the 6R64 is going to die alongside the SBEJ watches. One big reason I don't see them using a 6R64 in a diver's watch is because of that subdial date. Between that and the power reserve indicator, that's way too much clutter for the dial of a diver's watch (or any watch IMHO).

I don't see Seiko putting an automatic GMT movement in an entry level watch like a Turtle. Maybe, MAYBE a solar powered GMT, but I'm not sure that even exists in their movement lineup.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99

The fourth hand on the 4R57 is a power reserve, which is less complicated than a GMT function. The 4R35 is 5.32mm which means they thickened the movement by 1.3mm (not 0.16mm) just for that... which explains why the 4R57 Cocktail Time is such a fatty.

Not saying a 4R/6R GMT can't be done. I just think even if they did, I probably wouldn't want one.


----------



## MrDisco99

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but Seiko uses the 6R64 GMT movement in the SBEJ001 and SBEJ003 models. These have a subdial date instead of a date window, which means that you're correct - they couldn't fit the GMT compilation along with the date wheel on the dial side.


Wow I had no idea these existed. And it's a traveler GMT! I wonder how thick they had to make the movement. That watch looks pretty chunky.

So there you go, they did make one after all. Gnomon has the SBEJ001 for $1550. And they gave it a unicorn crown and a compass bezel. What were they thinking? It's like they wanted nobody to buy it.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

MrDisco99 said:


> Wow I had no idea these existed. And it's a traveler GMT! I wonder how thick they had to make the movement. That watch looks pretty chunky.
> 
> So there you go, they did make one after all. Gnomon has the SBEJ001 for $1550. And they gave it a unicorn crown and a compass bezel. What were they thinking? It's like they wanted nobody to buy it.


One of the worst, totally mailed in designs from Seiko, further proving my point that they have no interest in making entry level or mid tier GMT watches.

You've got to think though, how many people looking for a watch in that price point want a GMT anyway? I'm not sure that its a hot seller for any brand. We WIS love our complications, but the average person is gonna say "What's that for? Oh a second timezone, yeah I don't need that." Not an easy sell for any brand, especially considering the requisite price increase over a standard 3-hand automatic movement.

That's why more expensive GMT movements sell well, i.e. GMT Master II, Planet Ocean GMT, Tudor Black Bay GMT, etc. The target audience is someone who travels frequently, needs the complication, and has the funds to pay for it. Just my $.02.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh

lxnastynotch93 said:


> You've got to think though, how many people looking for a watch in that price point want a GMT anyway? I'm not sure that its a hot seller for any brand. We WIS love our complications, but the average person is gonna say "What's that for? Oh a second timezone, yeah I don't need that." Not an easy sell for any brand, especially considering the requisite price increase over a standard 3-hand automatic movement.
> 
> That's why more expensive GMT movements sell well, i.e. GMT Master II, Planet Ocean GMT, Tudor Black Bay GMT, etc. The target audience is someone who travels frequently, needs the complication, and has the funds to pay for it. Just my $.02.


Yeah, no one would buy these today because only wealthy people travel. No one! /s










(They were $450 at release)


----------



## lxnastynotch93

vsh said:


> Yeah, no one would buy these today because only wealthy people travel. No one! /s
> 
> View attachment 15575703
> 
> 
> (They were $450 at release)


I'm not saying only wealthy people travel, what I'm saying is that it appeals to the traveling business person who has some dough in their pocket. But yeah 70% of people I see traveling for business are wearing an Apple watch anyway so 

Just simply making a point about the target audience. Didn't mean to upset anyone.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99

vsh said:


> (They were $450 at release)


And, go figure, Seiko doesn't make them anymore...

If they were to rerelease them now, they would probably mark them at like $2K.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

MrDisco99 said:


> And, go figure, Seiko doesn't make them anymore...
> 
> If they were to rerelease them now, they would probably mark them at like $2K.


Even just using inflation thats $636 now, plus the fact that Seiko has moved their pricing structure up-market. Something this cheap would totally undercut the 9F Grand Seiko GMT model.

Which brings me back to my point - GMT complications are usually found in higher end watches.

WIS are willing to pay for the GMT complication and the large majority of non-WIS probably aren't.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

MrDisco99 said:


> And, go figure, Seiko doesn't make them anymore...
> 
> If they were to rerelease them now, they would probably mark them at like $2K.


Seiko overproduced the 4S when it tried to bring back the mainstream mechanical watch market in Japan '91. I guess they had to sell off the lot somehow and the Plaza Accord didn't really kill them off until the mid '90s crash. After that point they realized upmarket is the way to survive in the long run against the cheap crap from China.

I've always suspected that the return of Grand Seiko in 1988 (around the time of Acura/Lexus/Infiniti) was part of a master plan to export it all along and it took them another 20 to 30 years to reach successful completion.

These days everything is artificial scarcity and maximized profit margins in a global market.


----------



## Davekaye90

MrDisco99 said:


> The fourth hand on the 4R57 is a power reserve, which is less complicated than a GMT function. The 4R35 is 5.32mm which means they thickened the movement by 1.3mm (not 0.16mm) just for that... which explains why the 4R57 Cocktail Time is such a fatty.
> 
> Not saying a 4R/6R GMT can't be done. I just think even if they did, I probably wouldn't want one.


Right, I was comparing the 4R57 (6.6mm) to Rolex's 3187 GMT movement (6.5mm). The 4R57's height doesn't explain the 4R57 Cocktail Time case height. Rolex is using that movement in a 12.5mm case - 6mm more than the movement height, and it's an Oyster case with I think 10ATM. Glycine is using the ETA-2824 (now I think Sellita?) in the Combat sub, 4.6mm movement, 10.6mm case height, and 20ATM on that watch, with a dive bezel as well. Same additional 6mm as Rolex.

The Cocktail time meanwhile is 14.4mm thick, nearly *8mm *more than the 4R57, and it's what, 5ATM? Seiko clearly is making the case much thicker than absolutely necessary, for what reason I don't know.


----------



## Davekaye90

Double post


----------



## BtBaMrocks




----------



## MrDisco99

Davekaye90 said:


> Right, I was comparing the 4R57 (6.6mm) to Rolex's 3187 GMT movement (6.5mm). The 4R57's height doesn't explain the 4R57 Cocktail Time case height. Rolex is using that movement in a 12.5mm case - 6mm more than the movement height, and it's an Oyster case with I think 10ATM. Glycine is using the ETA-2824 (now I think Sellita?) in the Combat sub, 4.6mm movement, 10.6mm case height, and 20ATM on that watch, with a dive bezel as well. Same additional 6mm as Rolex.
> 
> The Cocktail time meanwhile is 14.4mm thick, nearly *8mm *more than the 4R57, and it's what, 5ATM? Seiko clearly is making the case much thicker than absolutely necessary, for what reason I don't know.


Ah I see what you mean now. Wow I didn't realize the 3187 was so thick.

I'm thinking the high domed crystal and the display case back are the main factors behind the extra thickness on the Cocktail Time. The rest is probably just down to rougher tolerances for cheaper production.


----------



## Davekaye90

MrDisco99 said:


> Ah I see what you mean now. Wow I didn't realize the 3187 was so thick.
> 
> I'm thinking the high domed crystal and the display case back are the main factors behind the extra thickness on the Cocktail Time. The rest is probably just down to rougher tolerances for cheaper production.


It's strange though, because the regular 3-hand Presage cocktail time is 11.8mm, with a 5.3mm movement, and a very similar case and crystal design, so 6.5mm in case thickness on top of the movement. I wonder if it has something to do with the hand post height, maybe that's taller than something like Rolex's GMT movement?


----------



## hanshananigan

Davekaye90 said:


> It's strange though, because the regular 3-hand Presage cocktail time is 11.8mm, with a 5.3mm movement, and a very similar case and crystal design, so 6.5mm in case thickness on top of the movement. I wonder if it has something to do with the hand post height, maybe that's taller than something like Rolex's GMT movement?


Ok. Please identify those watches...

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90

hanshananigan said:


> Ok. Please identify those watches...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


The current 4R35 based Presage Cocktail Time is on top, and the 4R57 based PR version is on the bottom.


----------



## yonsson

ryanb741 said:


> I've been offered the King Seiko by my AD. Mid December in the UK. Will be around £3k and less than 25 coming to UK.
> 
> I'm all spent out but can get one due to relationship with AD. Assuming it is limited and the price gougers are out there I'd prefer it go to someone who will appreciate it so if anyone wants one who is unable to get one let me know. Watch will be a UK watch and of course until it is in my hands it isn't guaranteed to be available but I'd not expect anyone to pay me until I had it however if you do say you want it I'll be going ahead and paying for it so I'd not expect you to then pull out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Store date is January. Release is 8/12. So if the schedule doesn't change, the store won't be able to sell it until January.


----------



## huangcjz

jebe1 said:


> The lugs seem very long. Anyone know the lug-to-lug on the King Seiko reissue, or the lug-to-lug on the original King Seiko the watch is modeled after?


The original KSK 020/44999/44-9990 is 43.3 mm lug-to-lug, 36.6 mm diameter, 11 mm thick, and 19 mm lug width: Affordable Vintage: Why the King Seiko 44-9990 (44KS) Rules Them All - Worn & Wound

There are more photos of examples of them here: King Seiko 44-9990 Comparision

The new one is 38.1 mm diameter and 11.4 mm thick.



krayzie said:


> And the diameter is a tag too big that they have to put a marker at 3 o'clock.


The original had no date, though there was a prototype with date which never entered full production, which as you say, didn't have a marker outside the date window:



























I've only ever seen the dial of it, not the full watch, though I've heard that full watches exist, as other people have seen them. Ironically, the later calendar/date 44KS, KSSK 010/4402-8000, the fourth 44KS, which was made from August 1965 to August 1968, a different model, not a direct variant of the KSK 020/44999/44-9990, the third 44KS, which was made from early 1964 to September 1968, was thinner than the no-date one, at 10.8 mm (and smaller in diameter, at 35.5 mm):









I hope they don't get the medallion wrong, as on the SCVN001, and the case-back of the Crown chronograph re-issue they did.

Personally, I don't mind the 44KS design - but is it sacrilege to say that I don't think the SBGV009, SBGV007, or the original 57GS are that good-looking?


----------



## yonsson

huangcjz said:


> ....


I'll post pics on Tuesday. Trust me, it's cool!


----------



## ffnc1020

I’ve been waiting for this for so long, so I don’t have to daily drive my vintage one. Too bad they didn’t keep the original size and no date three hand manual wind design. But likely I’ll be getting one.


----------



## ryanb741

yonsson said:


> I'll post pics on Tuesday. Trust me, it's cool!





yonsson said:


> Store date is January. Release is 8/12. So if the schedule doesn't change, the store won't be able to sell it until January.


Yup. And here it is - the new King Seiko









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant

^^^
Thank you Ryan, great job! No games no cliffhanger it's the way to go!


----------



## Jason Bourne

Doesn’t look any different than some of the dressy grand seiko watches.


----------



## powerband

Yessssss! 
KS is back!


——————————
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

The LX divers, and Spring Drive Presage were already attempting to compete with Grand Seiko and now this. Is Seiko somehow repeating their old playbook with pitting GS versus KS to foster innovation in competition or is this just another innocent retro release?


----------



## powerband

ryanb741 said:


> Yup. And here it is - the new King Seiko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Apologies if I miss this info, but anyone know the price (or can guess the price)?

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## Slant

powerband said:


> Apologies if I miss this info, but anyone know the price (or can guess the price)?
> 
> ----------
> Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.





ryanb741 said:


> I've been offered the King Seiko by my AD. Mid December in the UK. Will be around £3k and less than 25 coming to UK.
> 
> I'm all spent out but can get one due to relationship with AD. Assuming it is limited and the price gougers are out there I'd prefer it go to someone who will appreciate it so if anyone wants one who is unable to get one let me know. Watch will be a UK watch and of course until it is in my hands it isn't guaranteed to be available but I'd not expect anyone to pay me until I had it however if you do say you want it I'll be going ahead and paying for it so I'd not expect you to then pull out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

^^^Thank you. 


——————————
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Mr. James Duffy said:


> The LX divers, and Spring Drive Presage were already attempting to compete with Grand Seiko and now this. Is Seiko somehow repeating their old playbook with pitting GS versus KS to foster innovation in competition or is this just another innocent retro release?


I don't think they're trying to foster competition between brands within Seiko.

GS is continuing to move up market towards, and you're starting to see some 5-figure dress watches from GS, which is absolutely wild. I think that they're trying to offer some mid-priced offerings for people who don't want to stretch to that 5-figure or nearly 5-figure price category.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz

Slant said:


> ^^^
> Thank you Ryan, great job! No games no cliffhanger it's the way to go!


That photo being out now means that someone's broken SEIKO's embargo. In the past, they've contacted the forum to get leaks removed. If embargos are broken, that might mean that people might not be invited to SEIKO pre-release preview events in the future, which means that we might not get third-party photos at the time of announcement, and will have to wait longer, until after announcement/release, for people to get access to the watches to take third-party photos.


----------



## huangcjz

ryanb741 said:


> Yup. And here it is - the new King Seiko


Hmm, the reflections on the facets and edges of the lugs look like they don't give perfect mirror reflections - they look a bit softer. The type-faces on the dial look a bit different to the original to me - they look a bit thicker on the re-issue than on the originals. The five different examples here show that it's not just a one-off - it was intended to be thinner:








I guess I should reserve judgement until I see more photos, though.



Jason Bourne said:


> Doesn't look any different than some of the dressy grand seiko watches.


The KSK 020's design is significantly different from the Grand Seiko Style variation of the Grammar of Design - it has lugs sticking straight out from the case, whereas the Grand Seiko Style variant of the Grammar of Design tends to have an unbroken, flowing line running from lug-tip to lug-tip:











jebe1 said:


> The lugs seem very long. Anyone know the lug-to-lug on the King Seiko reissue, or the lug-to-lug on the original King Seiko the watch is modeled after?


Here are some photos comparing the original KSK 020's lug-to-lug length to some other original and modern watches:










The watches in a line: J14102, 15034 SS (unfortunately with an in-correct hand-set and crown) (these 2 to the left have longer lug-to-lug lengths than the KSK 020, despite their smaller diameters), KSK 020, KSSK 010, KSCM (unfortunately with an in-correct crown from a 52KS), 45KS (which has the same broad-lug case and broader index and hand design as the original 56KS, just thinner in depth due to being a manual-winder rather than automatic), later narrow-lug, narrow-index, narrow-hand 562x-711X/800X 56KS (the first KS re-issue, SCVN001, had the same later case design as this, though with a later 52KS-design movement inside the late 56KS-design case), 56KWM, 52KS, 61GS (the 44GS and 45GS had the same case design as this, just thinner in depth due to being manual-winders rather than automatic). All watches to the right of the KSK 020 have shorter lug-to-lug lengths than it. This also shows their evolution in design over time, with the indices and hands becoming thinner, and the width of the lugs becoming thicker, and then thinner again, though not as thin as they originally were (the 61GS should be to the right of the 2 watches without straps to be in its chronological position.)









KSK 020, SARB035, SARX055, SARB065, the slightly larger SRPC97, SARY057, NOMOS Orion 38 Datum, which is known for its long lug-to-lug length (unfortunately I don't have an Orion 35, which is more similar in size, to compare the KSK 020 with). Unsurprisingly, all of the modern watches have longer lug-to-lug lengths than the KSK 020, but at least these photos might help to give you an idea of proportions, which should be scaled up linearly with the new re-issue. The new re-issue should be between the SARB035 and SARX055 in size - a bit closer to the SARB035 than the SARX055. Individual side-by-side comparisons can be found in this album - you can see how sharp the line of the facet of the lugs on the KSK 020 is, which is what I'm concerned looks a bit softer, especially noticeable on the bottom-left lug, of the new re-issue (similar to how the SJE073's are softer than the SARX055's):


http://imgur.com/a/y6SzA9e


----------



## M0hammed_Khaled

looks awesome. The indices at 3 is present


----------



## M0hammed_Khaled

What’s up with seiko nowadays? I see there’s scarcity of new models released just about everywhere. Are they trying to emulate Rolex ?


----------



## krayzie

I don't know about you but I for one is starting to get sick of buying everything as some sort of anniversary edition, as if we are celebrating the end of the world that is soon upon us or something lol!

It's getting so ridiculous that the regular standard unlimited edition is getting rare.


----------



## JOHN J.

ryanb741 said:


> Yup. And here it is - the new King Seiko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Looks like an average Seiko to me, sorry.


----------



## huangcjz

JOHN J. said:


> Looks like an average Seiko to me, sorry.


The design is almost 57 years old! It's one of the very earliest examples of Grammar of Design. Its predecessor, from October 1962, was probably the earliest example, with faceted lugs, but a bit less distinctively so - Grammar of Design was an evolution from about 1960 onwards, but these are the first more distinctive designs of it, along with another Seiko model from 1962 with faceted lugs (faceted in a bit of a different way).


----------



## krayzie

Yes the Taro Tanaka interview at the back of The History of The Seiko Speedtimer Book mentioned Grammar of Design was established in 1961. I forget which model was the first one to fully utilize the design principle. I gotta look up the interview again later.

It was used as a basic guideline until about the mid 80's when it was dumped so they could make more variety in order to make more money. Taro Tanaka himself left the design department after the Grandfather Tuna (although he did the Golden Tuna after as a request from the company).


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

krayzie said:


> Yes the Taro Tanaka interview at the back of The History of The Seiko Speedtimer Book mentioned Grammar of Design was established in 1961. I forget which model was the first one to fully utilize the design. I gotta look up the interview again later.
> 
> It was used as a basic guideline until about the mid 80's when it was dumped so they could make more variety in order to make more money. Taro Tanaka himself left the design department after the Grandfather Tuna (although he did the Golden Tuna after as a request from the company).


Tanaka has certainly led an interesting life. If I am not mistaken, in the 1960s he played the role of Odd Job in the classic James Bond film Goldfinger. He then transitioned into professional wrestling. Professor Taru Tanaka and Mr Fuji were the greatest WWWF tag team champions of the 1970s. Tanaka retired from the squared circle in the 1980s. But Mr Fuji eventually went into show business like Tanaka. Mr Fuji and Don Muraco starred in the iconic 1980s TV series Fuji Vice. Episodes of this classic series can still be viewed on YouTube and the WWE Network.


----------



## Toshk

That 5 days Spring Drive 60th Anniversary has been canceled, but a lovely blue snowflake is arriving soon in New Year!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Tanaka has certainly led an interesting life. If I am not mistaken, in the 1960s he played the role of Odd Job in the classic James Bond film Goldfinger. He then transitioned into professional wrestling. Professor Taru Tanaka and Mr Fuji were the greatest WWWF tag team champions of the 1970s. Tanaka retired from the squared circle in the 1980s. But Mr Fuji eventually went into show business like Tanaka. Mr Fuji and Don Muraco starred in the iconic 1980s TV series Fuji Vice. Episodes of this classic series can still be viewed on YouTube and the WWE Network.


All of which will come as a surprise to Harold Sakata who did play Oddjob in Goldfinger.


----------



## huangcjz

krayzie said:


> Yes the Taro Tanaka interview at the back of The History of The Seiko Speedtimer Book mentioned Grammar of Design was established in 1961. I forget which model was the first one to fully utilize the design principle. I gotta look up the interview again later.


Yes please, I would be interested to know, since I don't have the book. I suspect it would be the first King Seiko, the predecessor of the various 44KS models, which I show left-most in the first and third photos of my last post, and which was introduced in July 1961. It doesn't have faceted lugs, but it does have broader lugs than preceding models, and straight, bevelled lugs, rather than sharply-tapering thin lugs. It also has the geometric bezel, with a flat top surface and sharp angle, and of course the indices and distinctive flat-topped and bevelled triangular hands.


Teddy Blanchard said:


> Tanaka has certainly led an interesting life. If I am not mistaken, in the 1960s he played the role of Odd Job in the classic James Bond film Goldfinger. He then transitioned into professional wrestling. Professor Taru Tanaka and Mr Fuji were the greatest WWWF tag team champions of the 1970s. Tanaka retired from the squared circle in the 1980s. But Mr Fuji eventually went into show business like Tanaka. Mr Fuji and Don Muraco starred in the iconic 1980s TV series Fuji Vice. Episodes of this classic series can still be viewed on YouTube and the WWE Network.


I guess you must be getting mixed up with someone else, rather than the person whose designs from which most of Seiko's designs today derive from? The Art of Time: Taro Tanaka and Seiko's "Grammar of Design" - Worn & Wound


----------



## huangcjz

Toshk said:


> That 5 days Spring Drive 60th Anniversary has been canceled, but a lovely blue snowflake is arriving soon in New Year!


I guess the economy isn't there for people to be wanting to buy the SLGA001 as a €11,500 divers' watch.


----------



## Toshk

huangcjz said:


> I guess the economy isn't there for people to be wanting to buy the SLGA001 as a €11,500 divers' watch.


I meant the Spring Drive version of SLGH003. There was a prototype photo leaked in Korea I believe. Not happening apparently.


----------



## krayzie

huangcjz said:


> Yes please, I would be interested to know, since I don't have the book. I suspect it would be the first King Seiko, the predecessor of the various 44KS models, which I show left-most in the first and third photos of my last post, and which was introduced in July 1961. It doesn't have faceted lugs, but it does have broader lugs than preceding models, and straight, bevelled lugs, rather than sharply-tapering thin lugs. It also has the geometric bezel, with a flat top surface and sharp angle, and of course the indices and distinctive flat-topped and bevelled triangular hands.


IIRC it was probably a model from 1964 but again I will look it up when I get home from work.


----------



## georgefl74

krayzie said:


> ... as if we are celebrating the end of the world that is soon upon us or something...


Well....

Sent from my AGS2-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

JOHN J. said:


> Looks like an average Seiko to me, sorry.


Hands look GS, faceted indexes have GS mirror polish, bevel has excellent polish, sunburst dial is as good as any GS sunburst, the only question mark is the finishing of the lugs since the angle in the photo doesn't help

Sent from my AGS2-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

krayzie said:


> I don't know about you but I for one is starting to get sick of buying everything as some sort of anniversary edition, as if we are celebrating the end of the world that is soon upon us or something lol!
> 
> It's getting so ridiculous that the regular standard unlimited edition is getting rare.


Unfortunately for us, every model, line, technology, and company milestone can be exploited every five years along with the increasing number of brand collaborations and perennial events like birthdays and seasons. I am saving my money for the Antarctica exclusive, Save the Icebergs, Thursday, June 20, Summer Solstice, limited edition, fossilized dinosaur bone dial diver. I sure hope the dial markers, chapter ring, and bezel are aligned.


----------



## huangcjz

krayzie said:


> IIRC it was probably a model from 1964 but again I will look it up when I get home from work.


Interesting! That puzzles me slightly, because my other guess, the Crown chronograph, is from 1963. In that case, if it's not the KSK 020/44999/44-9990, then my guess is this, also from 1964 (this example has a non-original crown - the original crown would have been a "SW" crown like/similar to the KSSK 010's crown): SEIKO Cronos SeaHorse Self Dater. [EU seller]



georgefl74 said:


> Hands look GS, faceted indexes have GS mirror polish, bevel has excellent polish, sunburst dial is as good as any GS sunburst, the only question mark is the finishing of the lugs since the angle in the photo doesn't help


Excuse me, but I think you'll find that "Hands look KS, faceted indexes have KS mirror polish&#8230;" etc.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Unfortunately for us, every model, line, technology, and company milestone can be exploited every five years along with the increasing number of brand collaborations and perennial events like birthdays and seasons. I am saving my money for the Antarctica exclusive, Save the Icebergs, Thursday, June 20, Summer Solstice, limited edition, fossilized dinosaur bone dial diver. I sure hope the dial markers, chapter ring, and bezel are aligned.


Ah yes, but is that June 20 PST or UTC?


----------



## krayzie

huangcjz said:


> Interesting! That puzzles me slightly, because my other guess, the Crown chronograph, is from 1963. In that case, if it's not the KSK 020/44999/44-9990, then my guess is this, also from 1964 (this example has a non-original crown - the original crown would have been a "SW" crown like/similar to the KSSK 010's crown): SEIKO Cronos SeaHorse Self Dater. [EU seller]


Here it's known as "the new metric standard for Seiko watch case size". But Cal. 410 Sportmatic Five was his first design in September 1963. It's probably THE Seiko sports watch that started it all and predates both Silverwave and 62MAS, but you can clearly see the lineage.

This watch is featured here use Google Translate:









THE FIRST. Il primo Seiko 5 della storia, ref. 418970.


TARO TANAKA.La notissima serie Seiko 5 non nacque in piena autonomia, ma venne creata all'interno della preesistente serie "Sportsmatic"




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it























Maybe I remembered it wrong and Grammar of Design is something else to be based on for high end watches, I will check my Seiko official history book A Journey in Time later tonight.


----------



## krayzie

According to here, Grammar of Design originated from 1962 and the first watch to fully utilize it was 44GS in 1967 (interesting I thought Suwa made GS and Daini made KS). The average consumer especially overseas will not understand how sophisticated the design was made by Tanaka into the standard Seiko watches down the line. It's only in its functionality that the watch is seemingly simple (3 hander) but everything else that you can see (i.e. every extra sharp edge on the casing or 5 cut dial markers and hands) is actually highly complicated to manufacture. Easiest to notice when you put it beside any Rolex.


----------



## ahonobaka

M0hammed_Khaled said:


> What's up with seiko nowadays? I see there's scarcity of new models released just about everywhere. Are they trying to emulate Rolex ?


While I wouldn't put it past Seiko to start limiting outpour of models, I think this is more to do with the fact that we're in a pandemic which will impact manufacturing and supply chains overall.


----------



## huangcjz

krayzie said:


> Cal. 410 Sportmatic Five was his first design in September 1963. It's probably THE Seiko sports watch that started it all and predates both Silverwave and 62MAS, but you can clearly see the lineage.


Oh, I have one of those! Their cases don't tend to last well though, due to only being made of stainless-steel plated base metal as a cost-saving measure, so they're often badly corroded and hard to find in good shape - you can see some of the corrosion on the insides of the lugs and on the bezel of mine:








The very lightly acid-etched markings on the case-backs wear down smooth very easily as well, as on mine, which unfortunately, but as commonly found, has no markings left. It's nice to know that Seiko were just as confused at the time by the transition between their various case and model numbering systems at the time as we are now!
The SilverWave was first made in 1961, though, so pre-dates this.


krayzie said:


> According to here, Grammar of Design originated from 1962 and the first watch to fully utilize it was 44GS in 1967 (interesting I thought Suwa made GS and Daini made KS).


The Grand Seiko Style development of the GoD came with the 44GS, which might have been launched in 1967, but I have seen examples which were made at the end of 1966. The Suwa/Daini GS/KS divide is a generalisation - Daini made a few GSes, including the 44GS and 45GS, and Suwa made the 56KSes, which are probably the most plentiful, and hence in some ways iconic/easily recognisable KSes, though Daini were the first to make KSes, and made the 44KSes, pre-44KSes, 45KSes, and 52KSes. Suwa were the first to make GSes, and made the 57GSes, 61GSes, and 56GSes.


----------



## Davekaye90

M0hammed_Khaled said:


> looks awesome. The indices at 3 is present


REALLY not a fan of the SKX style deep beveling on the crystal of these new models. It creates an annoying doubling effect of the minute track, it's a dust and lint trap, and it makes the dial look smaller, and it's already small given the overall size of the watch.


----------



## georgefl74

huangcjz said:


> Excuse me, but I think you'll find that "Hands look KS, faceted indexes have KS mirror polish&#8230;" etc.


haha well put!

there's definitely a gap in the new Seiko line-up for higher mid-tier dress watches and a resurrected King Seiko line might be a good answer. Probably the best move to separate them from the cocktails. I wouldn't be at all surprised if Seiko pulls a fast one on the buyers of the 'limited' edition and starts churning out KS by the dozens.


----------



## izecius

huangcjz said:


> The original KSK 020/44999/44-9990 is 43.3 mm lug-to-lug, 36.6 mm diameter, 11 mm thick, and 19 mm lug width: Affordable Vintage: Why the King Seiko 44-9990 (44KS) Rules Them All - Worn & Wound
> 
> There are more photos of examples of them here: King Seiko 44-9990 Comparision
> 
> The new one is 38.1 mm diameter and 11.4 mm thick.
> 
> The original had no date, though there was a prototype with date which never entered full production, which as you say, didn't have a marker outside the date window:
> View attachment 15579386
> 
> 
> View attachment 15578677
> 
> 
> View attachment 15578678
> 
> 
> I've only ever seen the dial of it, not the full watch, though I've heard that full watches exist, as other people have seen them. Ironically, the later calendar/date 44KS, KSSK 010/4402-8000, the fourth 44KS, which was made from August 1965 to August 1968, a different model, not a direct variant of the KSK 020/44999/44-9990, the third 44KS, which was made from early 1964 to September 1968, was thinner than the no-date one, at 10.8 mm (and smaller in diameter, at 35.5 mm):
> View attachment 15579372
> 
> 
> I hope they don't get the medallion wrong, as on the SCVN001, and the case-back of the Crown chronograph re-issue they did.
> 
> Personally, I don't mind the 44KS design - but is it sacrilege to say that I don't think the SBGV009, SBGV007, or the original 57GS are that good-looking?


What is the meaning of that medaillon on the 44-9990? Thought they had only the KS one. Just wondering if it has any special meaning, i see the crown in the middle on that cross, but what is it supposed to represent. It is like a club emblem shaped around it


----------



## huangcjz

georgefl74 said:


> haha well put!
> 
> there's definitely a gap in the new Seiko line-up for higher mid-tier dress watches and a resurrected King Seiko line might be a good answer. Probably the best move to separate them from the cocktails. I wouldn't be at all surprised if Seiko pulls a fast one on the buyers of the 'limited' edition and starts churning out KS by the dozens.


I kind of agree that resurrecting KS would be better than the "Presage" for 4R and "Presage Luxe" for the SARX/SJE etc. lines thing they have now, and I do see some of the "Presage Luxe" watches as a design off-spring of KS, if not in terms of movements, but I doubt they'd do it now, given how much they've put into the Presage branding over the last few years. I think they don't want something that seems too close to GS. These KS re-issues are for enthusiasts, as you can see with them re-issuing the 44KS design, which is not really popular nowadays. I don't think they'll do more KSes soon - the last re-issue was 20 years ago.



izecius said:


> What is the meaning of that medaillon on the 44-9990? Thought they had only the KS one. Just wondering if it has any special meaning, i see the crown in the middle on that cross, but what is it supposed to represent. It is like a club emblem shaped around it


No special meaning - that shield is just what they used for the early KSes, before they switched to the more minimalist KS which is more well-known and better-associated with them. People are just more familiar with the later models - the early ones aren't very popular, they're not really in style, due to not having the as distinctive/strong Grammar of Design look as the later ones, beginning with the one they're re-issuing this time around. You see that in the comments saying that it looks like "just another Seiko" and "nothing special", because it was just at the beginning of Grammar of Design, when it wasn't as strong and distinctive. I've seen the pre-44KS called "cheesy", looks like a "hideous fake", and "I wouldn't have paid a dollar for it" before: FAKE?? King Seiko

People also mix up and conflate Grand Seiko Style, which is a later and more well-known and popular variant of Grammar of Design, with the flowing line from lug-to-lug, etc., as you see in the book above, starting in 1966, with Grammar of Design as a whole, which is broader than that, and started in the early 1960s.


----------



## M0hammed_Khaled

Davekaye90 said:


> REALLY not a fan of the SKX style deep beveling on the crystal of these new models. It creates an annoying doubling effect of the minute track, it's a dust and lint trap, and it makes the dial look smaller, and it's already small given the overall size of the watch.


Personally only the bronze/gilt 62 mas & black captain Willard reissue hits the right spots. Everything else (new sumo/ shogun/ monster/turtle/samurai) has been disappointment


----------



## ahonobaka

M0hammed_Khaled said:


> Personally only the bronze/gilt 62 mas & black captain Willard reissue hits the right spots. Everything else (new sumo/ shogun/ monster/turtle/samurai) has been disappointment


Kind of want to echo this; I hope we're able to see some new Seiko designs in the coming years instead of rehashes and modern reinterpretations with multiple LE's and colorways


----------



## Joll71

2021 is Seiko's 140th anniversary, so expect a lot of new releases.

@seikoleaks100 on IG is dropping hints about an SLA rerelease of the 8105-8000. Det Briscoe at Gruppo 1881 also thinks this might be on the cards.

New Seiko 5 military style. SRPG27, 29, 31, 33, 35 and 37.

New additions to the SPB14x family. White dial and blue bezel SPB213 and brown dial and brown bezel like the new shogun SPB215.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Joll71 said:


> New Seiko 5 military style. SRPG27, 29, 31, 33, 35 and 37.


Hrm, possible flieger-style and/or field-style models with hacking and hand-winding? Interesting...


----------



## Joll71

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Hrm, possible flieger-style and/or field-style models with hacking and hand-winding? Interesting...


Yep, leak says 4R. The SNK and SNZG ranges were very popular, so something like them I guess. I wonder if they'll be 38mm.


----------



## huangcjz

Joll71 said:


> @seikoleaks100 on IG is dropping hints about an SLA rerelease of the 8105-8000. Det Briscoe at Gruppo 1881 also thinks this might be on the cards.
> 
> New Seiko 5 military style. SRPG27, 29, 31, 33, 35 and 37.


A 6105-8000/9 would not surprise me in the least. Yonsson will (hopefully) be happy with that.

It wouldn't surprise me if the new Seiko 5 Sports used the same SKX-derived case again, as they've been lazily doing, but I hope I'm wrong.

An image of the new KS re-issue's case-back:








From source:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CIdmlTSLCE5/

Here is the original, for reference - this is a good condition one, for one that's almost 57 years old, to still be able to see the frosted acid-etching, and the medallion:









The new one is pretty close to the original, apart from the medallion, as on the SCVN001 - they've put the raised ring around the out-side again, like on the later KS. It's not as bad as on the SCVN001 - it looks like it's not as raised from the rest of the case-back - at least it slopes down to meet it - but it's not like on the original. (The SCVN001's medallion looks a lot flatter than the original's one). The type-face is also less bold than on the original. I do wish they'd have put "50M" instead of "5 BAR", to be more like the original's "50" (I guess they can't put it without the "M" any more), but Seiko seem to be switching all their models from metres to bar now - I just hoped that a historical re-issue might escape that. Then they could also have made the "WATER RESIST 50M" bit a bit shorter than "WATER RESIST 5 BAR", and made the "SS" bit a bit longer, to be more similar to the original, and closer to being visually balanced, as on the original, where they made the etching behind "SS" the same width as that behind the model number on the other side. A photo which better shows the texture of the original medallion, which had less prominent dots than on this new one, it has a texture more like skin or leather (this is a 44-9990, but the watch case and medallion is the same, it just moved to the newer case numbering system, and the case-back on this one is well-preserved - you can still see the remnants of the original blue case-back sticker on it):









As you can see, when they made the model number longer on the originals, they switched the order of the other two parts of the case-back markings, in order to keep the visual symmetry of the etched back-grounds (and also left the "50" off after the "WATER PROOF", in order to make the text more similar in length to the model number - again for visual balance, because there would have been space on the etched back-ground to keep the "50" after "WATER PROOF", had they wanted to, by shuffling everything along, and/or making the etched back-ground for the "SS" shorter.)

If they could do the visual symmetry for the SBGV009/11:









and for the SBGR095:









then I don't know why they couldn't do it for this, too. The "SS" is more accurate than the "ST. STEEL", though.

There's just something a little bit off about the new one - the top left of the "K" in "KING SEIKO" almost touches the inside edge of the medallion, whereas it doesn't come close in the originals, and the bottom of the shield is also closer to the inside edge of the medallion than on the originals.

The SCVN001 and the 2 GS modern re-issues above at least got the finer texture of the dots a bit closer to the original/more correct than on this new one:








The original 56KS:








As you can see by the lighting, the originals bulge out and are convex, rather than having a flat field. (The SCVN001's case-back is also inaccurate in that 562X-711X/800X KSes which had screw-on case-backs did not have medallions - only the earlier ones with monobloc cases did - but screw-on case-backs are easier and hence cheaper to service, and also cheaper to make.)


----------



## Galaga

I saw the new Shoguns at the Seiko boutique in Sydney and was underwhelmed. Didn’t like it at all and the hour hand looks like a beak from a bird cartoon.


----------



## Galaga

Am I mad for considering swapping this









For this?


----------



## 59yukon01

Galaga said:


> Am I mad for considering swapping this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For this?


No and I would. The Willards just don't make me go wow....


----------



## boatswain

Galaga said:


> Am I mad for considering swapping this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For this?


I'd do that swap.


----------



## yokied

Green or grey or black Willard is a different proposition but I don’t think the blue will age well, so if it’s gonna be like that, swap.

I think the right call is to wait on the Willards and mini-MM200s and see how things look next year.


----------



## aalin13

セイコー創業140周年記念限定モデル キングセイコー “KSK”復刻デザイン | セイコーウオッチ


セイコー創業140周年を迎える2021年は、キングセイコー誕生60周年の節目の年でもあります。この記念すべき1年の幕開けを飾るべくキングセイコーが、現代の技術で蘇ります。1964年に発売された秒針規制機構を備えた2代目モデルのデザインを忠実に再現しました。




www.seikowatches.com





Officially announced now. I'm personally quite interested in this piece, though at this price, and with this style, I do wonder if these will be hot sellers. I remember seeing the SLA033 still sitting in the window of a local AD a year after launch, and I suspect this will be the same.


----------



## Mbappe

aalin13 said:


> セイコー創業140周年記念限定モデル キングセイコー “KSK”復刻デザイン | セイコーウオッチ
> 
> 
> セイコー創業140周年を迎える2021年は、キングセイコー誕生60周年の節目の年でもあります。この記念すべき1年の幕開けを飾るべくキングセイコーが、現代の技術で蘇ります。1964年に発売された秒針規制機構を備えた2代目モデルのデザインを忠実に再現しました。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officially announced now. I'm personally quite interested in this piece, though at this price, and with this style, I do wonder if these will be hot sellers. I remember seeing the SLA033 still sitting in the window of a local AD a year after launch, and I suspect this will be the same.


I think these will sell quite well imo, but on the other hand, there is 3000 of them, where as the SLA033 was in the 1000s. It is also 2k cheaper than the SLA, but I guess we will have to wait and see if there is demand =)


----------



## yonsson

My old 1964 KS44 (43999) vs the new SJE083
The prototype is branded wrong. It's 3000pcs, not 1000pcs.


----------



## Mbappe

yonsson said:


> My old 1964 KS44 (43999) vs the new SJE083


Do you know the lug width?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Mbappe said:


> Do you know the lug width?


According to the underside of the strap, the lug width is 19mm.


----------



## ffnc1020

Mr. James Duffy said:


> According to the underside of the strap, the lug width is 19mm.


Dan Henry BoR bracelet fits the old 44KS, it'll be awesome if it also fits the new one.


----------



## StanleyInquisition

Galaga said:


> Am I mad for considering swapping this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For this?


Would someone mind explaining the reason behind the red dot on the seconds hand? I'd assume there's some sort of heritage behind it.


----------



## DonJ53

StanleyInquisition said:


> Would someone mind explaining the reason behind the red dot on the seconds hand? I'd assume there's some sort of heritage behind it.


My thoughts would be its the Sun taken from their national flag


----------



## aalin13

Mbappe said:


> I think these will sell quite well imo, but on the other hand, there is 3000 of them, where as the SLA033 was in the 1000s. It is also 2k cheaper than the SLA, but I guess we will have to wait and see if there is demand =)


Yeah, I'm just speculating here. Personally, I'm quite likely to pick one up, just I'd prefer to see it in person first.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## josayeee

Thumbs down on the new shogun. That bezel color... Seiko please reconsider. 

Big thumbs up on the King Seiko! Perfect sizing. Well done! However, since Covid hit, dress watches aren’t really a priority for me

As for my Seiko wishlist:
-The samurai or sumo slimmed down 
-Bring back the Alpinist GMT quartz
-A new diver with that thin Seiko movement 
-Automatic Seiko SUS in 38mm
-A Presage or Prospex quality quartz chronograph


----------



## Davekaye90

josayeee said:


> Thumbs down on the new shogun. That bezel color... Seiko please reconsider.
> 
> Big thumbs up on the King Seiko! Perfect sizing. Well done! However, since Covid hit, dress watches aren't really a priority for me
> 
> As for my Seiko wishlist:
> -The samurai or sumo slimmed down
> -Bring back the Alpinist GMT quartz
> -A new diver with that thin Seiko movement
> -Automatic Seiko SUS in 38mm
> -A Presage or Prospex quality quartz chronograph


That KS is sharp, agreed. Not something I'd want for myself, but I can definitely appreciate that it's a great looking watch. The Samurai I think is fine as is. The "King Samurai" version is a nice update, basically taking a ceramic/sapphire modded Samurai and making it a factory watch. I have mine on wrist right now, and it really doesn't wear like a big watch, because it kind of isn't. The L2L is no more than a typical 40mm diver. The Sumo though is humongous, and it could use a diet.

I'm kind of surprised that Seiko hasn't done a 6L35 based diver. Pretty much everything in the line above the Willard is a pro diver the size of a T-34, until you get to the 8L35 based SLA 62MAS models, which are above $4K. There's a huge gap there where watches like the Oris Aquis and Tag Aquaracer are, and Seiko basically doesn't compete with them at all. Using the 6L, they could easily make a 12mm thick, 200 or 300M rated diver with a 4Hz beat rate, and price it at $2500. Seems like a no brainer.


----------



## georgefl74

I am a bit apprehensive of the 6L35. The Soprod A10, that supposedly is a tightly-regulated design copy, has had numerous issues and vendors that adopted them quickly folded to the venerable 2892 (Sinn and Steinhart). Have we had any user feedback from 6L movements?


----------



## georgefl74

seriously though, who can say no to this case?









or this dial?










https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/special/kingseiko-recreation-2021/assets/movie/SEIKO_KSK.mp4


----------



## izecius

georgefl74 said:


> seriously though, who can say no to this case?
> View attachment 15587308
> 
> 
> or this dial?
> 
> View attachment 15587309
> 
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/special/kingseiko-recreation-2021/assets/movie/SEIKO_KSK.mp4


Me. If you don't like dress watches...
A lot of people may not like it, the design is special, but you have to connect to the design philosophy. In theory it is nice, but a year down the line, i just wouldn't wear it much and sell it. It leaves me cold in a way.


----------



## johnMcKlane

I love it !!! absolutely love it !


----------



## JapanJames

I will most likely pick one up the day it comes out.


----------



## Davekaye90

georgefl74 said:


> I am a bit apprehensive of the 6L35. The Soprod A10, that supposedly is a tightly-regulated design copy, has had numerous issues and vendors that adopted them quickly folded to the venerable 2892 (Sinn and Steinhart). Have we had any user feedback from 6L movements?


That may not have anything to do with the movement itself. I don't know much about the 4L25/75 that the 6L is derived from, but I don't think they were known to be problematic at all.


----------



## huangcjz

yonsson said:


> My old 1964 KS44 (43999) vs the new SJE083.


Since you've handled both, what's your impression of the new one vs. the original?

It's impressive that they've managed to fit an automatic into a watch just 0.4 mm thicker than the manual-winding original. I wonder if they could've put the "Made in Japan" and factory code on the inside of the case-back, like on the original?







But perhaps there's some regulation that prevents them from doing so now.

Interesting that that seems to be the buckle on the original 44999 - I didn't know that they were used as late as 1964. I knew it was the buckle used on the pre-44KSes, but I didn't know that it was the buckle used on early 44KSes as well, because I know that the buckle used on later 44KSes was different. Here is an original buckle on its original Seiko leather strap - not from a KS, from a different Seiko from the late 1950s:









I wonder if the new re-creation is 15 mm, as the original is? When Seiko have done modern re-creations of vintage buckles before, they've increased them in size slightly to 16 mm, because although it's still possible to find straps which fit the original, classic Seiko 19 mm lug width, it's very difficult to find straps which taper to fit 15 mm buckles nowadays.

Here you can see that the buckle listed as being on the original, later 44-9990 is different, and that the earlier 44999 is not explicitly listed - I had previously assumed that the buckle for the 44999 would be the same as on the 44-9990:








This is the original buckle that the 44-9990 had, and which I assumed that the 44999 would've had as well:


----------



## Mr.Jones82

krayzie said:


> Seiko overproduced the 4S when it tried to bring back the mainstream mechanical watch market in Japan '91. I guess they had to sell off the lot somehow and the Plaza Accord didn't really kill them off until the mid '90s crash. After that point they realized upmarket is the way to survive in the long run against the cheap crap from China.
> 
> I've always suspected that the return of Grand Seiko in 1988 (around the time of Acura/Lexus/Infiniti) was part of a master plan to export it all along and it took them another 20 to 30 years to reach successful completion.
> 
> *These days everything is artificial scarcity and maximized profit margins in a global market.*


Or lack of skilled labor. GS cannot exactly just fly down to a free trade zone and hand over some designs. Also, GS has been increasing production from year to year and would absolutely do more if the skilled labor existed.


----------



## krayzie

These days all I hope is that inside the caseback reads "Japan" and not "China" lmao


----------



## MX793

It's an attractive watch, but a lot of money for a movement that is little better than a low/mid grade ETA or Sellita. For that money, or a bit less, I'd rather just get an entry level GS and enjoy chronometer level accuracy plus Seiko's finest finishing.


----------



## RLSL

KS - Isnt it a GS pricing with seiko movt and brand? Not for me I guess. I dont really care about the history either.


----------



## Davekaye90

RLSL said:


> KS - Isnt it a GS pricing with seiko movt and brand? Not for me I guess. I dont really care about the history either.


To get a comparable GS mechanical, you'd need to spend another thousand over this on SBGW231, and you have to wind that yourself every few days. The SBGR261 is bigger and a lot thicker, because the 9S65 is a lot thicker than the 6L. GS doesn't have an automatic that thin.


----------



## 7TSeven

josayeee said:


> As for my Seiko wishlist:
> -The samurai or sumo slimmed down


Have been wishing for a 41 or 42 Sumo for quite some time as well. The problem I see is the bracelet Integration. If they just shrunk the whole thing it would be what, 18mm? So I guess a signifcant remodelling would have to be done, which might end up with something that is not a Sumo anymore. Still would love to see it done.


----------



## bombora

Superb case on the new King Seiko but that price for a 6R movement?


----------



## georgefl74

bombora said:


> Superb case on the new King Seiko but that price for a 6R movement?


6L, different line


----------



## valuewatchguy

georgefl74 said:


> seriously though, who can say no to this case?
> 
> or this dial?
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/special/kingseiko-recreation-2021/assets/movie/SEIKO_KSK.mp4


I think its a beautiful watch. But its a dress watch which already gives it limited appeal to than a diver. There are decent condition vintage editions available for 1/2 the price. Its very expensive for a Seiko..... I know i know .... King Seiko. I don't know USA numbers but I keep seening 3400 Euro for European Markets. Thats $4100 USD for a nicely finished Seiko that uses a middle of the line movement. $4100 is within a stone's throw of GS (actual Market prices) with all the Grammer of Design you want except now you get even better finishing, a bracelet, and superior movments. I see a lot being picked up early. Then a lot sitting on dealer shelves at near retail and towards fall 2021 lots of discounts showing up. I also see a lot of early adopters flipping these after a couple of months. I'm setting a strike price of 2.5k USD.


----------



## Davekaye90

valuewatchguy said:


> I think its a beautiful watch. But its a dress watch which already gives it limited appeal to than a diver. There are decent condition vintage editions available for 1/2 the price. Its very expensive for a Seiko..... I know i know .... King Seiko. I don't know USA numbers but I keep seening 3400 Euro for European Markets. Thats $4100 USD for a nicely finished Seiko that uses a middle of the line movement. $4100 is within a stone's throw of GS (actual Market prices) with all the Grammer of Design you want except now you get even better finishing, a bracelet, and superior movments. I see a lot being picked up early. Then a lot sitting on dealer shelves at near retail and towards fall 2021 lots of discounts showing up. I also see a lot of early adopters flipping these after a couple of months. I'm setting a strike price of 2.5k USD.


Market pricing doesn't go by simple exchange rate. I saw $3300 as the US list price. Seiko's not going to charge $4100 US for this, when they charge that for the 8L35. $3300 is already $1K more than the SARA015.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> Market pricing doesn't go by simple exchange rate. I saw $3300 as the US list price. Seiko's not going to charge $4100 US for this, when they charge that for the 8L35. $3300 is already $1K more than the SARA015.


i understand that's why i qualified I hadn't seen USA pricing published. But if you saw $3300 thats a good start closer to 2500


----------



## lxnastynotch93

georgefl74 said:


> seriously though, who can say no to this case?
> View attachment 15587308
> 
> 
> or this dial?
> 
> View attachment 15587309
> 
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/special/kingseiko-recreation-2021/assets/movie/SEIKO_KSK.mp4


For that price, _me_.

Seiko's SARX lineup offers some incredibly beautiful watches for under $1,000 - even some in Titanium. We can argue movement until we're blue in the face. I owned a SARX033 and it ran flawlessly.

$3,300? THIRTY THREE HUNDRED DOLLARS? 50M WATER RESISTANCE? NON-CHRONOMETER GRADE MOVEMENT? FOR THREE THOUSAND, THREE HUNDRED, AMERICAN FREEDOM TICKETS  ?

Buy an Aqua Terra.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

lxnastynotch93 said:


> For that price, _me_.
> 
> Seiko's SARX lineup offers some incredibly beautiful watches for under $1,000 - even some in Titanium. We can argue movement until we're blue in the face. I owned a SARX033 and it ran flawlessly.
> 
> $3,300? THIRTY THREE HUNDRED DOLLARS? 50M WATER REISTANCE? NON-CHRONOMETER GRADE MOVEMENT? FOR THREE THOUSAND, THREE HUNDRED, AMERICAN FREEDOM TICKETS  ?
> 
> Buy an Aqua Terra.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Tell us how you really feel! LOL

I think for someone who is a KS enthusiast there is no Presage offfered that can compete on looks. All the technical merits of movement and case materials are great but if someone wants the 44 KS look.....its either this new one of a vintage but at a vintage size and age related issues.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

valuewatchguy said:


> Tell us how you really feel! LOL
> 
> I think for someone who is a KS enthusiast there is no Presage offfered that can compete on looks. All the technical merits of movement and case materials are great but if someone wants the 44 KS look.....its either this new one of a vintage but at a vintage size and age related issues.


Okay I will:

Seiko is in the cash grab phase and its frustrating.

Its like when Ford released the "new retro" Mustang in 2005. It wasn't an improvement from the previous generation. It looked like an old Mustang, and they hammered the nostalgia campaign - plucking the heart strings of Boomers who now had deep enough pockets to buy Mustangs by the dozen. The whole thing was a total cash grab.

For Seiko:

Now its LE this and Special Edition that. Collaborations with designers nobody cares about. All this in the interest of jacking up prices.

Meanwhile, everyone on the forums whines and complains about Hardlex and alignment, and bracelets that rattle 0.02 decibels more than their random microbrand, etc. So Seiko gives us sapphire and date magnifiers and waffle dials and jacks up the price of the pretty much flawless Turtle. Then they remove chapter rings all together and stick in weird looking rehauts. _Be careful what you wish for_ is a cliche that comes to mind. By the way, 99% of the people complaining about Hardlex never even get their watches wet, never mind actually diving with them. WE NEED MORE SAPPHIRE. BEZELS, CASES, BRACELETS. BACK UP THE SAPPHIRE DUMP TRUCK.

So here we are: its $400+ for a decent ISO6425 diver's watch. Long gone are the days of $200 Monsters and SKX's, hot and fresh off Amazon. Long gone are the days of inexpensive, beautiful, well made timepieces from one of the best brands in the world.

Instead we have Seiko 5 .

*Lots of hyperbole in there btw.*

And yes I'm sorry. Next time I'll take it over to that other Seiko complaint thread.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35

Davekaye90 said:


> Market pricing doesn't go by simple exchange rate. I saw $3300 as the US list price. Seiko's not going to charge $4100 US for this, when they charge that for the 8L35. $3300 is already $1K more than the SARA015.


I have the SARA015 and I think most of that grand goes to the case design and manufacturing, plus the intangibles.


----------



## valuewatchguy

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Okay I will:
> 
> Seiko is in the cash grab phase and its frustrating.
> 
> Its like when Ford released the "new retro" Mustang in 2005. It wasn't an improvement from the previous generation. It looked like an old Mustang, and they hammered the nostalgia campaign - plucking the heart strings of Boomers who now had deep enough pockets to buy Mustangs by the dozen. The whole thing was a total cash grab.
> 
> For Seiko:
> 
> Now its LE this and Special Edition that. Collaborations with designers nobody cares about. All this in the interest of jacking up prices.
> 
> Meanwhile, everyone on the forums whines and complains about Hardlex and alignment, and bracelets that rattle 0.02 decibels more than their random microbrand, etc. So Seiko gives us sapphire and date magnifiers and waffle dials and jacks up the price of the pretty much flawless Turtle. Then they remove chapter rings all together and stick in weird looking rehauts. _Be careful what you wish for_ is a cliche that comes to mind. By the way, 99% of the people complaining about Hardlex never even get their watches wet, never mind actually diving with them. WE NEED MORE SAPPHIRE. BEZELS, CASES, BRACELETS. BACK UP THE SAPPHIRE DUMP TRUCK.
> 
> So here we are: its $400+ for a decent ISO6425 diver's watch. Long gone are the days of $200 Monsters and SKX's, hot and fresh off Amazon. Long gone are the days of inexpensive, beautiful, well made timepieces from one of the best brands in the world.
> 
> Instead we have Seiko 5 .
> 
> *Lots of hyperbole in there btw.*
> 
> And yes I'm sorry. Next time I'll take it over to that other Seiko complaint thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


The cash grab is obvious I agree. For right now it is working because of group think and I believe there are a lot of new Seiko buyers learning about and buying into the brand. At the prices they are moving into they are going directly up against Oris and Longines. To sustain that long-term they are going to have to bring their quality control, bracelets, and movements up to the standards of their competitors. I don't think they're there right now.

but to stay on topic I just this posted on IG comparing the 44 and 42 MM200 cases


----------



## squincher

valuewatchguy said:


> The cash grab is obvious I agree. For right now it is working because of group think and I believe there are a lot of new Seiko buyers learning about and buying into the brand. At the prices they are moving into they are going directly up against Oris and Longines. To sustain that long-term they are going to have to bring their quality control, bracelets, and movements up to the standards of their competitors. I don't think they're there right now.
> 
> but to stay on topic I just this posted on IG comparing the 44 and 42 MM200 cases
> 
> View attachment 15588981


It couldn't just be that people like the watches and consider they getting that for which they paid? I really enjoy watching people rationalize disagreement with their opinion, though I do sometimes feel bad for being entertained by other's shortcomings.


----------



## Dopamina

valuewatchguy said:


> The cash grab is obvious I agree. For right now it is working because of group think and I believe there are a lot of new Seiko buyers learning about and buying into the brand. At the prices they are moving into they are going directly up against Oris and Longines. To sustain that long-term they are going to have to bring their quality control, bracelets, and movements up to the standards of their competitors. I don't think they're there right now.
> 
> but to stay on topic I just this posted on IG comparing the 44 and 42 MM200 cases
> 
> View attachment 15588981


The new 18x case looks better

I was going to get the spb 079, but now I am going to save for the 187 or some other future color combination with the 18x case.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

squincher said:


> It couldn't just be that people like the watches and consider they getting that for which they paid? I really enjoy watching people rationalize disagreement with their opinion, though I do sometimes feel bad for being entertained by other's shortcomings.


Edit: Its the holiday season so that being said:

I disagree with you. $200 for an ISO6425 Monster/SKX sure seemed like you were "getting that for which you paid". Or whatever that's supposed to mean. Besides, everyone knows that Hardlex disintegrates once it touches salt water  /s

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Engi

The new KS is beautiful, but way overpriced ...


----------



## squincher

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Edit: Its the holiday season so that being said:
> 
> I disagree with you. $200 for an ISO6425 Monster/SKX sure seemed like you were "getting that for which you paid". Or whatever that's supposed to mean. Besides, everyone knows that Hardlex disintegrates once it touches salt water  /s
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


So, buy what you like and leave others to do the same.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

squincher said:


> So, buy what you like and leave others to do the same.


You're taking it way too seriously. I wrote that totally tongue in cheek. I hope someone got a laugh out of it, but clearly you didn't.

That being said, If you don't want to see my posts, kindly put me on ignore. Ill do the same. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina

7TSeven said:


> Have been wishing for a 41 or 42 Sumo for quite some time as well. The problem I see is the bracelet Integration. If they just shrunk the whole thing it would be what, 18mm? So I guess a signifcant remodelling would have to be done, which might end up with something that is not a Sumo anymore. Still would love to see it done.


I have a sumo in the mail. It is my first re bye. Judging by what seiko did with the new MM200 , the spb 18x models, I assume they can do a 42mm sumo with 20mm lug width that would be very nice. They would come with 6R35, diashield, saphire and would cost US 1200.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99

lxnastynotch93 said:


> So here we are: its $400+ for a decent ISO6425 diver's watch. Long gone are the days of $200 Monsters and SKX's, hot and fresh off Amazon. Long gone are the days of inexpensive, beautiful, well made timepieces from one of the best brands in the world.


Yep... glad I got my SKX and SARB while I could.

I check in on this thread often as a kind of morbid voyeurism, but I can't remember the last time I saw something that made my trigger finger itchy.


----------



## bart_us

There are always fan boys who will buy this overvalued watch, additionally, it is in limitation.


----------



## krayzie

Seiko's current overall strategy is going for new customers.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

MrDisco99 said:


> Yep... glad I got my SKX and SARB while I could.
> 
> I check in on this thread often as a kind of morbid voyeurism, but I can't remember the last time I saw something that made my trigger finger itchy.


Had I known what was going to happen to Seiko's pricing model, I would have kept my 009, SRP315, and especially SARG009. Those watches were seriously an incredible value.

Edit: Me either. In fact I keep searching for the older models. The only thing I've seen that looks pretty good is the new Shogun with the white dial. That one is pretty dope. But its $400 more than the old model!

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99

krayzie said:


> Seiko's current overall strategy is going for new customers.


Exactly... and I get it. When watches were a necessity, the cheapskate market could be pretty lucrative. But times have changed.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Had I known what was going to happen to Seiko's pricing model, I would have kept my 009, SRP315, and especially SARG009. Those watches were seriously an incredible value.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


The only thing I can say is that Seiko isnt moving away from lower price tiers. They appear to be competing at all price tiers now and not necessarily abandoning the entry level. For example here are some recent prices that I easily found on Seikos on Cyber deals, flash sales, stacking coupons and getting cash back from Kohls, Macys, JC Penney Amazon and or Ebay.

Seiko 5 sports and suits models= $125 *perhaps the best deal on an automatic, in-house watch, made by a historically significant, major brand, from an AD, with a 3 year no hassle warranty. *Who is even close to this watch? (But yabba dabba, no screw down crown and no 200m dive rating)

Seiko Samurai- Orange $275
Seiko Samurais $300
Seiko Turtles $300
Seiko King Samurais $400
Seiko King Turtles $400
Seiko Sarb035 $399 *Yes. Its still out there folks!!!*
Seiko MM200 sbdc063/spb079 $575
Seiko MM200 sbdc053 $550

IMHO Seiko crushes indy, micros, and Joe Schmoe kick starter companies with comparable watches at these points. They maybe a little higher now, but if you catch it right and are a smart shopper there are Seiko deals everywhere. Always remember that MSRP goes out the window in 6-18 months when it comes to Seiko. Patience is key. And Seiko has a habit of cannibalizing older models with newer model releases and opportunities do abound. IE: Right now you can see the MM200 (SBDC) prices tanking on the new and pre-owned market due to the spb14x and spb18x. People are jumping on the smaller 40mm and 42mm divers. So lower prices on the big boyz


----------



## krayzie

Teddy Blanchard said:


> The only thing I can say is that Seiko isnt moving away from lower price tiers. They appear to be competing at all price tiers now and not necessarily abandoning the entry level. For example here are some recent prices that I easily found on Seikos on Cyber deals, flash sales, stacking coupons and getting cash back from Kohls, Macys, JC Penney Amazon and or Ebay.


Not moving away from the lower price tiers doesn't mean their intent has remained the same. It used to be the best tool watch for the price point, now it's the best fashion watch against Swatch. The corresponding engineering also has to match.

Then again the more they change the more they stay the same. Seiko 5 has always been targeted towards the youth market even back to their origin in Japan.

At least here in Canada the MSRP goes out the window almost immediately. 15 to 30% off is the general norm here.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Teddy Blanchard said:


> The only thing I can say is that Seiko isnt moving away from lower price tiers. They appear to be competing at all price tiers now and not necessarily abandoning the entry level.





krayzie said:


> Not moving away from the lower price tiers doesn't mean their intent has remained the same. It used to be the best tool watch for the price point, now it's the best fashion watch against Swatch. The corresponding engineering also has to match.
> 
> Then again the more they change the more they stay the same. Seiko 5 has always been targeted towards the youth market even back to their origin in Japan.


You're both correct, which is awesome!

Teddy, You're right they aren't moving away from the lower price tiers at all. Seiko is simply taking the value out of the lower price tiers. There are definitely still deals to be had on really good Seiko offerings, theyre just fewer and farther between than they used to be.

Krayzie, you nailed it! Seiko has realized the value in their more highly engineered watches could command a higher price, so they made a move. And I totally understand that the cost of doing business has increased significantly from the "good old days". That being said, even the deals don't feel as rewarding as they used to. And the more entry level stuff just feels totally mailed in.

Maybe that means less flipping watches, and more buying the good ones to keep!

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Teddy Blanchard said:


> The only thing I can say is that Seiko isnt moving away from lower price tiers. They appear to be competing at all price tiers now and not necessarily abandoning the entry level. For example here are some recent prices that I easily found on Seikos on Cyber deals, flash sales, stacking coupons and getting cash back from Kohls, Macys, JC Penney Amazon and or Ebay.


I think the definition of lower price tier has probably changed in the last decade or so. I just paid $2.17 for a cup of black coffee from a gas station in Fort Worth, TX this morning........let me repeat...$2.17 for black coffee from a gas station in a relatively low cost of living region!!!! $0.50 coffee wasnt that uncommon just a few years ago. Starbucks and the ilk has helped redefine what an entry level cup of Joe costs.

You can see the sharkey,merkurs, and other factory brands filling in the gap where the SKX used to sit.....and frankly they are much better spec'ed.


----------



## krayzie

lxnastynotch93 said:


> they aren't moving away from the lower price tiers at all. Seiko is simply taking the value out of the lower price tiers. There are definitely still deals to be had on really good Seiko offerings, theyre just fewer and farther between than they used to be.


Maybe Seiko's original upmarket plan was to move away from this entry level price bracket. Probably the Swiss execs they hired made them realized this bracket has to be retained and repositioned in order to get new younger generation customers into the brand, in order to move them up the ladder down the road.

Kinda like Mercedes now making front wheel drive cars and then move their previously rear wheel drive C-Class up a tier, but really they have applied cost cutting across the board (lose the single wiper, use Japanese glass, etc) and then push their upper tier product range even higher to get the hot Chinese money. On the think of it this is also exactly what Seiko has been doing but of cuz not the exact parallel (yet putting AMG into anything and everything is similar to Prospex and to a certain extent Grand Seiko lol).


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

krayzie said:


> Not moving away from the lower price tiers doesn't mean their intent has remained the same. It used to be the best tool watch for the price point, now it's the best fashion watch against Swatch.


Give me a few major brands with a horological history that competes at these price points.

Seiko Samurai- Orange $275
Seiko Samurais $300
Seiko Turtles $300
Seiko King Samurais $400
Seiko King Turtles $400


----------



## yonsson

Engi said:


> The new KS is beautiful, but way overpriced ...


The market for SEIKO is so big that 3000 pcs will be easily moved. But I agree, the 6L isn't worth that price regardless of the case and dial finish. BUT, keep in mind, the previous KS homage wasn't cannibalized on like the SLA LE models. 
So this is probably a "true" LE model that won't be remade again and again in different variations.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Give me a few major brands with a horological history that competes at these price points.
> 
> Seiko Samurai- Orange $275
> Seiko Samurais $300
> Seiko Turtles $300
> Seiko King Samurais $400
> Seiko King Turtles $400


The history is a good point but buyers in that price range don't put a lot of credance in history. You know this because those models are often cross-shopped with microbrands. But Tissot, Hamilton, and Glycine all compete in those levels.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

valuewatchguy said:


> I think the definition of lower price tier has probably changed in the last decade or so. I just paid $2.17 for a cup of black coffee from a gas station in Fort Worth, TX this morning........let me repeat...$2.17 for black coffee from a gas station in a relatively low cost of living region!!!! $0.50 coffee wasnt that uncommon just a few years ago. Starbucks and the ilk has helped redefine what an entry level cup of Joe costs.
> 
> You can see the sharkey,merkurs, and other factory brands filling in the gap where the SKX used to sit.....and frankly they are much better spec'ed.


I remember when the SKX was about $200. Hardlex, aluminum insert, cheap movement (no hack or hand wind). 
I can get a turtle or samurai with the same specs and a better movement for $300
I can get a king turtle or king sammy with saphire, ceramic, and a better movement for $400
Dont like sammy or turtle size?
I can get a 5KX with the same hardlex, aluminum, a better movement and a display case back for $125
Yes, we lose the screw down crown and dive rating. But lets be honest--- most SKX owners are afraid of the water and swim in the shallow end of the pool with their little floaties on their 12 inch arms. So its hardly the catastrophe that some folks allege. 
And if Seiko is doing wrong where are all the other major brands who are willing to fill the void?


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> The market for SEIKO is so big that 3000 pcs will be easily moved. But I agree, the 6L isn't worth that price regardless of the case and dial finish. BUT, keep in mind, the previous KS homage wasn't cannibalized on like the SLA LE models.
> So this is probably a "true" LE model that won't be remade again and again in different variations.


It sells out but not fast like the SLA017. Its one of many iconic KS models and I its popular but I don't see it as "the KS to have" this is judging by what KS vintage collectors have and tout most often.


----------



## krayzie

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Give me a few major brands with a horological history that competes at these price points.
> 
> Seiko Samurai- Orange $275
> Seiko Samurais $300
> Seiko Turtles $300
> Seiko King Samurais $400
> Seiko King Turtles $400


If I have $400USD I rather buy a Made in Japan Casio G-Shock.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Teddy Blanchard said:


> I remember when the SKX was about $200. Hardlex, aluminum insert, cheap movement (no hack or hand wind).
> I can get a turtle or samurai with the same specs and a better movement for $300
> I can get a king turtle or king sammy with saphire, ceramic, and a better movement for $400
> Dont like sammy or turtle size?
> I can get a 5KX with the same hardlex, aluminum, a better movement and a display case back for $125
> Yes, we lose the screw down crown and dive rating. But lets be honest--- most SKX owners are afraid of the water and swim in the shallow end of the pool with their little floaties on their 12 inch arms. So its hardly the catastrophe that some folks allege.
> And if Seiko is doing wrong where are all the other major brands who are willing to fill the void?


where is this this 5kx for $125? I'll buy one today.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

valuewatchguy said:


> The history is a good point but buyers in that price range don't put a lot of credance in history. You know this because those models are often cross-shopped with microbrands. But Tissot, Hamilton, and Glycine all compete in those levels.


The Glycine at $300 is a good value. Hamilton and Tisssot are selling similar spec'd watches like the Navy Scuba to the Turtle and Sammy for $500. Thats alot more than the $300 Seiko. The King Seiko and king Sammy out spec the Hamilton for only $400.


----------



## Batboy

Teddy Blanchard said:


> People are jumping on the smaller 40mm and 42mm divers.


Are people buying smaller watches?

Mind you, I always thought those 45+ mm sizes were too big to carry off (for many people).


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

valuewatchguy said:


> where is this this 5kx for $125? I'll buy one today.


Kohls
$236
-25% familysave
-10% watches
$10 cash for every $50 spent ($30)
So thats $129

Now they also have a 15% coupon for signing up for emails
$236
-25% familysave
-10% watches
-15% email signup
$10 cash for every $50 spent ($20)
So thats $125

You can even do better when they do a flash sale that knocks that $236 price down. If you are in a sales tax state it maybe a little more, but lets not quibble


----------



## valuewatchguy

Teddy Blanchard said:


> The Glycine at $300 is a good value. Hamilton and Tisssot are selling similar spec'd watches like the Navy Scuba to the Turtle and Sammy for $500. Thats alot more than the $300 Seiko. The King Seiko and king Sammy out spec the Hamilton for only $400.


you seem to want to use best of deals for Seiko as a benchmark. That's not realistic but your choice. Thanks for the discussion.

So where is that $125 Seiko 5KX? I like one.
edit....so $20 in deferred money....gotta spend money to save money I guess. 15% as a one time email sign up., So if you shop at khols all the time it might work out for you. Plus there is sales tax in a lot of states. No khols in other parts of the world. If this works for you thats great but not a fair market comparison.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

valuewatchguy said:


> you seem to want to use best of deals for Seiko as a benchmark. That's not realistic but your choice. Thanks for the discussion.
> 
> So where is that $125 Seiko 5KX? I like one.
> edit....so $20 in deferred money....gotta spend money to save money I guess. 15% as a one time email sign up., So if you shop at khols all the time it might work out for you. Plus there is sales tax in a lot of states. No khols in other parts of the world. If this works for you thats great but not a fair market comparison.


Every deal I posted is realistic. Anyone could have got them. 
I just posted the 5KX deal. .
Which one are you buying today?


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> It sells out but not fast like the SLA017. Its one of many iconic KS models and I its popular but I don't see it as "the KS to have" this is judging by what KS vintage collectors have and tout most often.


It doesn't matter. They will be sold quick since most are going to Japan. SEIKO doesn't care how fast these sell out. If they sell out too fast, then the price is too low.


----------



## yonsson

The issue with SEIKO isn’t the price. The issue is the price in combination with the movement specs. My Stowa is €1250 and keeps +-1spd consistently. My SPB143 is €1500 and keeps +10/-10spd. In what world is that OK? My GS is €6500 and keeps +8spd, soooo no OK. When they raise the prices buyers will step away. The fans will step away first. I have one step out the door at the current prices.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Every deal I posted is realistic. Anyone could have got them.
> I just posted the 5KX deal. .
> Which one are you buying today?


if not for the $20 khols cash I'd do it. I don't like these type of savings the depend on me spending more $. Thanks again for the discussion. Cheers

And to bring it back on topic.....outside of Grand Seiko when was the last time Seiko used a gold medallion on the case back of a watch?


----------



## Molle

valuewatchguy said:


> if not for the $20 khols cash I'd do it. I don't like these type of savings the depend on me spending more $. Thanks again for the discussion. Cheers
> 
> And to bring it back on topic.....outside of Grand Seiko when was the last time Seiko used a gold medallion on the case back of a watch?
> 
> View attachment 15589653


Probably the SCVN001 from the Historical Collection Y2K.

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

valuewatchguy said:


> you seem to want to use best of deals for Seiko as a benchmark. That's not realistic but your choice. Thanks for the discussion.
> 
> So where is that $125 Seiko 5KX? I like one.
> edit....so $20 in deferred money....gotta spend money to save money I guess. 15% as a one time email sign up., So if you shop at khols all the time it might work out for you. Plus there is sales tax in a lot of states. No khols in other parts of the world. If this works for you thats great but not a fair market comparison.


Sounds like excuses.
No.The $20 in Kohls cash you can use later. So its free money. Give it away to a hobo if you dont want to use it.
You can pay $129 if you dont want to use the signup. The $4 won't break you.
There is also a sales tax when you quote MSRP prices. People on here dont include the state sales tax when quoting MSRP.
Its a fair comparison because Kolhs runs these and better deals all the time. and anyone in the USA with you can take advantage. Remember you threw down the challenge not me.And I clearly layed down the discounting terms in my original post.

Now lets get down to brass tacks. You threw down a challenge and I think all fair minded people on the forum would agree that I met it per my OP. All you need to say is "Fair enough Teddy, I didn't realize these deals were out there. Thanks man."


----------



## valuewatchguy

Molle said:


> Probably the SCVN001 from the Historical Collection Y2K.
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


interesting. Makes the new 44KS more appealing


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

I promise this will be my last deal, since this is a new thread. But since I was challenged, I noticed a Turtle on strap at Kohls SRPC91 special edition at a little over $200.

Kohls
$396
-25% familysave
-10% watches
$10 cash back for every $50 spent ($50)
So thats a net of $217 plus tax


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> The market for SEIKO is so big that 3000 pcs will be easily moved. But I agree, the 6L isn't worth that price regardless of the case and dial finish. BUT, keep in mind, the previous KS homage wasn't cannibalized on like the SLA LE models.
> So this is probably a "true" LE model that won't be remade again and again in different variations.


True. Like the 130th 44GS SBGW047.


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> The issue with SEIKO isn't the price. The issue is the price in combination with the movement specs. My Stowa is €1250 and keeps +-1spd consistently. My SPB143 is €1500 and keeps +10/-10spd. In what world is that OK? My GS is €6500 and keeps +8spd, soooo no OK. When they raise the prices buyers will step away. The fans will step away first. I have one step out the door at the current prices.


They are just making way too many for what they are capable of making properly and something gave out.

No offence but how much "Japan" is really in a SPB143 or a modest GS these days anyway. IMO not much!

Read the GS forum all the newcomers think it is defined by Spring Drive lmao! Buy an expensive watch with no rating papers and a winding crown that feels like sand is okay lol!

But I think Spring Drive is really the only technology now that can save Seiko at this point when attracting new "sophisticated" customers.


----------



## georgefl74

yonsson said:


> The issue with SEIKO isn't the price. The issue is the price in combination with the movement specs. My Stowa is €1250 and keeps +-1spd consistently. My SPB143 is €1500 and keeps +10/-10spd. In what world is that OK? My GS is €6500 and keeps +8spd, soooo no OK. When they raise the prices buyers will step away. The fans will step away first. I have one step out the door at the current prices.


I don't think they really _care_ for accuracy out-of-the-box in their automatic watches. Everything in Japan is supposed to be exact to the second (trains buses etc) and you can't get that with an automatic anyway. If you're working at the subway, even at +1 spd you'll have to reset it after a week's time. There is HAQ, there is Spring Drive if you're into (or need) total accuracy. They do care for consistency and longevity. If your automatic GS is +8 spd day-in day-out then the movement is stellar and they're happy. Its a mindset. It remains to be seen if this is changed as GS goes global.


----------



## MrDisco99

Teddy Blanchard said:


> I promise this will be my last deal, since this is a new thread. But since I was challenged, I noticed a Turtle on strap at Kohls SRPC91 special edition at a little over $200.
> 
> Kohls
> $396
> -25% familysave
> -10% watches
> $10 cash back for every $50 spent ($50)
> So thats a net of $217 plus tax


OK this is a bit silly. Is that cash back applicable to this sale or is it only applicable towards a future purchase? If the latter then it's a bit dishonest to quote a price based on that.

As for the Glycines and Hamiltons in the $500 and under price tier, they all come with Swiss movements which outperform anything Seiko offers under $2000.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

MrDisco99 said:


> OK this is a bit silly. Is that cash back applicable to this sale or is it only applicable towards a future purchase? If the latter then it's a bit dishonest to quote a price based on that.
> 
> As for the Glycines and Hamiltons in the $500 and under price tier, they all come with Swiss movements which outperform anything Seiko offers under $2000.


1- Are you being purposely obtuse? You get the "cash back" after the sale and you can use it for a future purchase. Lets say you dont want to use the cashback on a variety of items at Kohls- you still only payed *$267* for a Seiko Turtle. So you can buy a Seiko Turtle for *$267*, use the cash later, give it to your wife for a makeup purchase, get some new cologne, or burn the cash back coupons lighting a cigar. I really dont care what you do with your cash back. Its kinda "silly" and "dishonest" to ignore the fact that even if you burn the cash back coupons, you are paying only *$267* for a Turtle. So that's *$267* for a Turtle and a free *$50 *to spend on something else later. Or *$267* for a Turtle and nothing else. Either way it makes no difference to me. Deals still exist for Seikos if you *shop right, stack coupons*, and *USE CASH BACK.* Which I clearly stated and qualified in my original post!  Which was neither "silly" or dishonest". So you might want to pump the brakes on those types of unfounded accusations directed to a forum member who was giving others a heads up on deals..

2- I found the build quality of the *$800* Seiko SBDC061 to be superior to the Glycine Combat Sub or Hamilton Navy Scuba. And the movement performed excellent +2-+4 spd. That watch was well under *$2000*


----------



## Stephen90s

Personally, I like a decent combination of specs, design and overall value. Yes, we may complain about Seiko’s misalignment or QC issue for the money in their current upmarket pricing. I’m willing to pay more if I like the design enough.

Case in point, I like Tudor BB58’s design, but that’s too much money for me. Along came Seiko SPB143. Now that’s something I can consider buying. Personally I see value in not just specs alone, but also enjoyment of the watch. Best watch? No. Do I like it? I like to think that I do.

I also like peace of mind (aftersale services, convenience etc.) when making a purchase, so I prefer big brands over value driven microbrands. One day I may consider Lorier though.

Anyway, we are all here because we like Seiko. Cheers to that.


----------



## Davekaye90

The strategy for the high-spec, cheap watch seems to be buy an Orient, which considering what Orient has been delivering lately, I don't think is a downside. The Kamasu is frankly a better watch than the SKX ever was, and it also hammers anything from a micro around it's price point. You're getting sapphire glass, 200M WR, a threaded crown, hacking and handwinding from an in-house movement, and despite similar dimensions as the SKX, I think it's better proportioned, and certainly thinner on wrist at the very least. Really the only niggles against it are a too small crown, and a lack of ISO certification. The latter I'd certainly happily trade for the glass, movement, better looking dials with applied markers, and the beveled day/date window.

I _do _think the new 6R35 SPB14/18x divers are overpriced for what you're getting compared to Swiss watches around that price level, or well established micros like Christopher Ward, however I think watches like the King Samurai and SPB051 are still delivering a lot for the money.


----------



## 6L35

A country without shoreline, making diver's watches. 

😁


----------



## georgefl74

6L35 said:


> A country without shoreline, making diver's watches.
> 
> 😁


Rolex used to be British based. Panerai was Italian, the rest of the Swiss bought their cases from small cottage-style companies (Jenny, Aquadive, etc) and nowadays the cases are mostly CNCd in Germany. The Swiss diving tradition is a joke. In that respect, so are the GS divers.


----------



## 6L35

georgefl74 said:


> Rolex used to be British based. Panerai was Italian, the rest of the Swiss bought their cases from small cottage-style companies (Jenny, Aquadive, etc) and nowadays the cases are mostly CNCd in Germany. The Swiss diving tradition is a joke. In that respect, so are the GS divers.


Yeah, I don't see the point in GS diver's watches either. I see high end Prospex more appropriate, LEs excluded.


----------



## Galaga

6L35 said:


> Yeah, I don't see the point in GS diver's watches either. I see high end Prospex more appropriate, LEs excluded.


There is no pedigree in a GS diver. Stick to plain Seiko.


----------



## Batboy

No pedigree?

Grand Seiko (GS) has been around for over sixty years, and the brand has won every Chronometer competition in Japan. Also, a GS watch was the first from Japan to pass the standard of excellence of the Bureaux Officiels de Contrôle de la Marche des Montres.

In 1988, the first GS quartz watch exceeded the accuracy of all regular quartz watches (with its accuracy of ±10 seconds per year). For its quartz watches, GS uses quartz crystals grown in its own facilities. How many other watch companies grow their own quartz crystals? It's something GS has done for forty years.

I reckon GS has pedigree, and that's before we talk about pioneering things like Spring Drive. But, sadly, plain Seiko is all my budget can afford!


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Batboy said:


> No pedigree?
> 
> Grand Seiko (GS) has been around for over sixty years, and the brand has won every Chronometer competition in Japan. Also, a GS watch was the first from Japan to pass the standard of excellence of the Bureaux Officiels de Contrôle de la Marche des Montres.
> 
> In 1988, the first GS quartz watch exceeded the accuracy of all regular quartz watches (with its accuracy of ±10 seconds per year). For its quartz watches, GS uses quartz crystals grown in its own facilities. How many other watch companies grow their own quartz crystals? It's something GS has done for forty years.
> 
> I reckon GS has pedigree, and that's before we talk about pioneering things like Spring Drive. But, sadly, plain Seiko is all my budget can afford!


GS has plenty of pedigree and history - just not in their diver lineup. Not many people walk into a GS AD with the sole purpose of buying a diver's watch. GS should drop their diver's lineup all together and just stick to the sporty GMT, chronograph, and dress watches.

Leave the divers to Seiko proper, and if you must, put the high end diver models in the LX lineup with Spring Drive. There really is so much history with the Seiko diver's watch lineup. That in and of itself should be all Seiko needs to market that line of watches.

To be completely honest, I'm not sure why they haven't hiked up the price of the MM300. If Seiko ever decided to regulate the 8L and put "chronometer" on the dial, they could charge a lot more than $3,000 for that watch. I reckon it would give the Seamaster a run for its money.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

lxnastynotch93 said:


> To be completely honest, I'm not sure why they haven't hiked up the price of the MM300. If Seiko ever decided to regulate the 8L and put "chronometer" on the dial, they could charge a lot more than $3,000 for that watch. I reckon it would give the Seamaster a run for its money.


That's what you get when you just copy what everyone else is doing. Seiko is copying Omega and Panerai with their limited editions, failing to notice how they've become the ridicule of the wis community. Also trying to put out a better luxury diver than Rolex, which is a message totally disconnected from their true heritage.

IMHO the SBGH diver should have been a Seiko watch with a pumped up Shogun on a regulated 8L35 as it's kid brother. The resemblance in the cases is there and it's a modern take on the Seiko diver roots. Regulate the 8L35 in the MM300 and the emperor Tuna, plus an 8L35 regular edition of the 62mas for smaller wrists and you destroy the competition in diving watches.


----------



## vsh

lxnastynotch93 said:


> GS has plenty of pedigree and history - just not in their diver lineup. Not many people walk into a GS AD with the sole purpose of buying a diver's watch. GS should drop their diver's lineup all together and just stick to the sporty GMT, chronograph, and dress watches.
> 
> Leave the divers to Seiko proper, and if you must, put the high end diver models in the LX lineup with Spring Drive. There really is so much history with the Seiko diver's watch lineup. That in and of itself should be all Seiko needs to market that line of watches.
> 
> To be completely honest, I'm not sure why they haven't hiked up the price of the MM300. If Seiko ever decided to regulate the 8L and put "chronometer" on the dial, they could charge a lot more than $3,000 for that watch. I reckon it would give the Seamaster a run for its money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


So GS should cut their diver lineup before they get to build up its history/heritage? With that kind of reasoing there would never be new models.

The MM300 used to be $2400, they already had their pricehike.

The LX line is overpriced and doesn't compare to GS finishing.


----------



## Batboy

georgefl74 said:


> Seiko is copying Omega and Panerai with their limited editions, failing to notice how they've become the ridicule of the wis community.


How much does the WIS community matter to Seiko?

I imagine WIS comprise a tiny market segment. On the other hand, WIS websites are probably influential and Seiko has adopted the WIS nicknames for its watches. As has Citizen: Fugu (puffer fish) was a nickname coined by WIS. Now Citizen has engraved this fish on these watches' casebacks.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

vsh said:


> So GS should cut their diver lineup before they get to build up its history/heritage? With that kind of reasoing there would never be new models.
> 
> The MM300 used to be $2400, they already had their pricehike.
> 
> The LX line is overpriced and doesn't compare to GS finishing.


Freezing cold takes on all 3 accounts. You don't "build heritage" by simply offering a watch. You build heritage by innovating.

Innovations within the last 20 years for diver watches include:

-Advanced dive computers

So unless GS decides to make one of those, I'm not sure how much heritage you're building by selling half-baked GS divers that don't offer a whole lot more than your $3,000 (MM200) or $5,500 (LX) offerings.

Speaking of innovation, the new 9SA5 GS movement is an absolute firecracker. GS continues to innovate, just not in the diver's watch category. This was my point to begin with.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san

Davekaye90 said:


> I _do _think the new 6R35 SPB14/18x divers are overpriced for what you're getting compared to Swiss watches around that price level, or well established micros like Christopher Ward,


I disagree. People are just mad they don't cost 200 US dollars or your currency equivalent. This time there is no Hardlex or 7S26 to cry about.
They are expensive, but they are projecting a certain heritage and paying homage to a older piece without being made by some random micro brand. This one is from the Source.

Sure... You can buy Christopher Ward and like most Swiss Made at that price point, they are too blingy for my taste and seriously though - made for people that like to wear jewelry and not a tool watch.

I am planning to buy SPB143 because I love the tool look, the exact right amount of bling factor (without going overboard), you know - like a well preserved Honda NSX 1st gen... And because I don't smoke cigars, drink whiskey and wear skinny ankle pants with moccasins.


----------



## Batboy

@Aspirin-san You've just articulated what I've been feeling. I had been on the brink of buying a Christopher Ward but balked at the last minute. Now I know why: it was that little bit too blingy.

Instead, I've been weighing up the latest King Samurai. But is the white dial overboard on the bling factor? It's hard to judge a watch until you've tried it on - not easy during this pandemic!


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Aspirin-san said:


> Sure... You can buy Christopher Ward and like most Swiss Made at that price point, they are too blingy for my taste and seriously though - made for people that like to wear jewelry and not a tool watch.


Yeah bro, this one is super blingy.










I like Seiko just as much as the next guy, but let's not get it twisted. There are other brands out there that are doing great stuff.

Plus, I find a lot of the Seiko watches way "blingier" than the competition. Still love em tho. I guess I don't mind wearing my Seiko while sipping my Oban, wearing "skinny" jeans and "moccasins" though 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Yeah bro, this one is super blingy.
> 
> I like Seiko just as much as the next guy, but let's not get it twisted. There are other brands out there that are doing great stuff.
> 
> Plus, I find a lot of the Seiko watches way "blingier" than the competition. Still love em tho. I guess I don't mind wearing my Seiko while sipping my Oban, wearing "skinny" jeans and "moccasins" though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Yeahh still looks like your average Swiss Made by the book. It just has that look and feel. Look I am not trying to say they are trash or something.

But the argument of "oh you can buy this and that instead" does not work that way. I simply do not want to own Omega or CW or Rolex or whatever else. They lack the certain feel I look for, this je ne sais quoi if you will that attracts me. But I am far from thinking that this model of Seiko is severely lacking in quality or looks because this is not the case.

To make a more simple allegory - you are trying to sell alcohol to a non drinker. The "other alternatives" do not offer what I seek. I've been there and after that I had to flip those "alternatives".

Keep sipping this Oban thing (whatever it is) and I will keep wearing my Reebok Kamikaze II



Batboy said:


> @Aspirin-san You've just articulated what I've been feeling. I had been on the brink of buying a Christopher Ward but balked at the last minute. Now I know why: it was that little bit too blingy.
> 
> Instead, I've been weighing up the latest King Samurai. But is the white dial overboard on the bling factor? It's hard to judge a watch until you've tried it on - not easy during this pandemic!


I dunno dude. I am a fan of industrial and minimalist designs. I love the Seiko Tunas hence why I own one and planning on investing on Darth Tuna in the near future. I cannot say for the Samurai as he and the Turtle are not my favorite Seiko models. This is why I gave the "blingy" example, take the Darth Tuna, it is premium looking but in a subtle way with the precise and machined craft, the unapologetic looking shroud. He is not ashamed of what it is, he is not trying to be in a movie and definitely does not seek peer approval, definitely not like the Omega Planet Ocean. Yup... I do love tunas.


----------



## krayzie

6L35 said:


> A country without shoreline, making diver's watches.
> 
> 😁


Even funnier than wearing diver's watches without a diving license.


----------



## krayzie

Batboy said:


> No pedigree?
> 
> Grand Seiko (GS) has been around for over sixty years, and the brand has won every Chronometer competition in Japan. Also, a GS watch was the first from Japan to pass the standard of excellence of the Bureaux Officiels de Contrôle de la Marche des Montres.
> 
> In 1988, the first GS quartz watch exceeded the accuracy of all regular quartz watches (with its accuracy of ±10 seconds per year). For its quartz watches, GS uses quartz crystals grown in its own facilities. How many other watch companies grow their own quartz crystals? It's something GS has done for forty years.
> 
> I reckon GS has pedigree, and that's before we talk about pioneering things like Spring Drive. But, sadly, plain Seiko is all my budget can afford!


Spring Drive started as a plain Seiko for like 5 years before they just put a fancy decorated bridge and rotor onto their first automatic SD 5R65 into a GS with display back and calling it a 9R65.

My GS has a plain Seiko logo on the dial. GS was just a product line under plain Seiko until they got to build up enough marketing BS in order to sell overseas and hired a sales guy named Joe Kirk.

Why would you put a chronometer grade movement into a diving watch that gets bang around under the sea during real use. A GS Diver is made for the Rolex customer and nothing more. It has nothing to do with pedigree.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Aspirin-san said:


> I dunno dude. I am a fan of industrial and minimalist designs. I love the Seiko Tunas hence why I own one and planning on investing on Darth Tuna in the near future. I cannot say for the Samurai as he and the Turtle are not my favorite Seiko models. This is why I gave the "blingy" example, take the Darth Tuna, it is premium looking but in a subtle way with the precise and machined craft, the unapologetic looking shroud. He is not ashamed of what it is, he is not trying to be in a movie and definitely does not seek peer approval, definitely not like the Omega Planet Ocean. Yup... I do love tunas.


talking about bling and tunas.....have you seen the shroud of the SBBN033? well I think you have one but one of the major criticisms of that model when it was released was the bling. But, buy what you want. I have owned several Cward and generally speaking their diver build quality is better than what Seiko gives you at the same price point. If the design doesn't speak to you then it doesn't matter about the quality.

The only other thing I will mention is you should try on a Darth before buying. The way the lugs integrate directly to the case cause it to sit on the wrist much much differently than the 300m tunas. I've tried it twice......needless to say I don't have one now even if "he" wasn't seeking peer approval.


----------



## Tanker G1

A Seiko thread where Seiko fans are bashing Grand Seiko for lack of heritage. Interesting.


----------



## wildenkidu

I don't want to derail the current set of rants but I had my own. I know I should have gotten over this by now - but I just had a wave of frustration again that we went from this:










to this:










I don't even hate the new Shoguns in and of themselves...I just wish that these were limited editions or King Shoguns or something similar and we were living in a world where they are also releasing a simple update to the titanium tool watch-feeling diver I want. Instead, it just feels like they amped up the aesthetics of the Zimbe releases and made them the main releases for this generation.

Moreover, they treated the Shogun's brother, the Sumo, with so much more respect in the new release. Sure, they upped the price out of proportion to the relatively minor sapphire and movement upgrades - but that seems more or less expected with their current strategy. But it otherwise feels like a direct continuation of the same line. It seems all the more a shame because the Shogun and the Sumo feel like they represented understated but moderns take on the classic Seiko dive watch design language - rather than just call backs to one of their old-school divers.

That being said, I am by no means a Seiko expert nor a dive watch expert - so I might have the completely wrong take on this. I think I'll just keep looking for an SBDC007. Rant over.


----------



## yosukesan

Any thought for SDKA001 ? I'll stick to me cal.56 King Seiko.

Seiko 140th Anniversary Limited Edition Re-creation of King Seiko KSK | Seiko Watch Corporation


----------



## Zangaru

Got my name on one, but will need to see if it sings to me in the metal.

Pictures are promising though, gorgeous piece. Terrible pricing however.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90

I don't get who the GS divers are supposed to be for. The big ones are almost comically large, as thick as a Rolex Deep-Sea and several mm wider, and yet they are 600M rated. What? 17mm thick for 600M? The Deep-Sea is nearly *4000m *rated (and tested to way past that). They're also $10K, and so stupidly big as to be silly on wrist without a wetsuit on. Are you really going to seriously dive with a $10K truck strapped to your wrist?

The SBGA229 is merely huge, instead of absurd, but it has no more rated WR than an SKX. Everything from the Aquis to the Aquaracer to the SMP to the Submariner all bring 300M, and they're all thinner as well. IMO, GS could really use a rationally sized diver, something on the order of 40-42mm, that reflects what the vast majority of watch buyers actually do with their divers - wear them to the pool.


----------



## Aspirin-san

valuewatchguy said:


> talking about bling and tunas.....have you seen the shroud of the SBBN033? well I think you have one but one of the major criticisms of that model when it was released was the bling. But, buy what you want.
> 
> The only other thing I will mention is you should try on a Darth before buying. The way the lugs integrate directly to the case cause it to sit on the wrist much much differently than the 300m tunas.


Yeah, I have the SBBN033. I was about to go the 035 but the colorless bezel won me over. True the shroud may catch some bling, I chose it over the brushed, since this one being polished means easier to maintain when scratches begin to surface. Out of that the watch retains the same mute and subtle design on the matt dial with no prestigious jewelry like "bling" factor, yet with clearly well made and premium features such as the way color sits on the dial (and under the sun) and that subtle silver finish on the hands. I can see what you are trying to do here, but it is not working. So let's drop this political talk ********, shall we? It's patronizing.



> I've tried it twice......needless to say I don't have one now even if "he" wasn't seeking peer approval.


Yeah... But that's you. I've encountered people who more than once told me that my Seiko Tuna is not a handsome watch, but I really enjoy his "wild boar" charms.
You say CW but here we have Seiko SPB143, and even though CW is by no means a bad watch or ugly watch, I would chose the 143 over it. Because it is what I am looking for. And I dunno... The 143 does not look like trash to me... Or with poor quality. But If I have to make the "right" choice I have to buy the CW right?
Because it is the better overall value package (same price?) and because the community will deem a worthy and correct choice. Oh, it has no signed crown? I see, and like most YouTubbers say, this is a major con in this price bracket.

I may digress here but, sometimes the signed crown factor really gives me the cringe. Game over, no bueno and Federico won't Talk Watches. Never understood the drama.
Do I mind it? If it's done well - no. Is it a problem if there is no signed crown - again. No. For example the way Hamilton makes their signed crowns, I'd rather have them not signed.

Also


> I have owned several Cward and generally speaking their diver build quality is better than what Seiko gives you at the same price point


none of which come with the 7C46... _GASP_ yes, that is right I have a big love for well made quartz movements. I also *HIGHLY *doubt your words when we get the Darth Tuna into the mix, regarding the "quality" factor.
I believe you just don't like the watch. Which is fine by me.
Look, we can go on forever but I think we will come to the same conclusion:
Opinions are like assholes, everybody's got one and everyone thinks everyone else's stinks.

As Rudyard Kipling once said:


> The individual has always had to struggle to keep from being overwhelmed by the tribe. If you try it, you will be lonely often, and sometimes frightened. But no price is too high to pay for the privilege of owning yourself.


which is a really cool and fancy way of saying - I am just based.


----------



## Davekaye90

I just don't see where the ~50% price jumps are coming from with the new models. The SPB14x is _different _than the SPB051, but I don't see where an additional $300+ is coming from. The SPB051 had sapphire, it had a similar case design with similar levels of finishing, and a 6R15. The SPB14x gets the 6R35...and...what, exactly? Seiko seems to think that an extra 20 hours of power reserve from a different mainspring justifies a MASSIVE price jump, basically on that alone. You can certainly appreciate the design more than a Chris Ward, for sure. But what you can't do is argue that Seiko is the value watch in the comparison, because it isn't.

A CW C60 costs a fair bit less than the SPB14x, has 3X the water resistance, and a quick change bracelet with a ratcheting clasp. The less said about Seiko clasps at this level, the better. That's what's frustrating. I feel like a few years ago, the SPB185/187 would've been $800-900. Now they are $1200, because "reasons."


----------



## Joll71

Davekaye90 said:


> I just don't see where the ~50% price jumps are coming from with the new models. The SPB14x is _different _than the SPB051, but I don't see where an additional $300+ is coming from. The SPB051 had sapphire, it had a similar case design with similar levels of finishing, and a 6R15. The SPB14x gets the 6R35...and...what, exactly? Seiko seems to think that an extra 20 hours of power reserve from a different mainspring justifies a MASSIVE price jump, basically on that alone. You can certainly appreciate the design more than a Chris Ward, for sure. But what you can't do is argue that Seiko is the value watch in the comparison, because it isn't.
> 
> A CW C60 costs a fair bit less than the SPB14x, has 3X the water resistance, and a quick change bracelet with a ratcheting clasp. The less said about Seiko clasps at this level, the better. That's what's frustrating. I feel like a few years ago, the SPB185/187 would've been $800-900. Now they are $1200, because "reasons."


The 'reason' is simple. Seiko have decided to put their prices up. The next ten years will show the wisdom of that business decision. Personally, I think it will prove to be a good one. Their watches were worth way more than they were charging, and that's why people on here are so upset - they knew they were getting a good deal.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Aspirin-san said:


> Yeah, I have the SBBN033. I was about to go the 035 but the colorless bezel won me over. True the shroud may catch some bling, I chose it over the brushed, since this one being polished means easier to maintain when scratches begin to surface. Out of that the watch retains the same mute and subtle design on the matt dial with no prestigious jewelry like "bling" factor, yet with clearly well made and premium features such as the way color sits on the dial (and under the sun) and that subtle silver finish on the hands. I can see what you are trying to do here, but it is not working. So let's drop this political talk ******, shall we? It's patronizing.
> 
> Yeah... But that's you. I've encountered people who more than once told me that my Seiko Tuna is not a handsome watch, but I really enjoy his "wild boar" charms.
> You say CW but here we have Seiko SPB143, and even though CW is by no means a bad watch or ugly watch, I would chose the 143 over it. Because it is what I am looking for. And I dunno... The 143 does not look like trash to me... Or with poor quality. But If I have to make the "right" choice I have to buy the CW right?
> Because it is the better overall value package (same price?) and because the community will deem a worthy and correct choice. Oh, it has no signed crown? I see, and like most YouTubbers say, this is a major con in this price bracket.
> 
> I may digress here but, sometimes the signed crown factor really gives me the cringe. Game over, no bueno and Federico won't Talk Watches. Never understood the drama.
> Do I mind it? If it's done well - no. Is it a problem if there is no signed crown - again. No. For example the way Hamilton makes their signed crowns, I'd rather have them not signed.
> 
> Also
> 
> none of which come with the 7C46... _GASP_ yes, that is right I have a big love for well made quartz movements. I also *HIGHLY *doubt your words when we get the Darth Tuna into the mix, regarding the "quality" factor.
> I believe you just don't like the watch. Which is fine by me.
> Look, we can go on forever but I think we will come to the same conclusion:
> Opinions are like assholes, everybody's got one and everyone thinks everyone else's stinks.
> 
> As Rudyard Kipling once said:
> 
> which is a really cool and fancy way of saying - I am just based.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15592238


Glad I'm not the only one who has no idea what this guy is talking about.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90

Joll71 said:


> The 'reason' is simple. Seiko have decided to put their prices up. The next ten years will show the wisdom of that business decision. Personally, I think it will prove to be a good one. Their watches were worth way more than they were charging, and that's why people on here are so upset - they knew they were getting a good deal.


Yeah, we'll see. For me personally, they are too expensive for what you're getting. I'm planning to buy an SBDC029 relatively soon, which at ~$870 or so imported is a solid buy. Even if I liked the design of the new ones, again that 50% price bump puts me off. $1200 is second hand Oris Aquis money.


----------



## Aspirin-san

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15592238


----------



## Batboy

krayzie said:


> Even funnier than wearing diver's watches without a diving license.


Nothing makes sense about our hobby - except it should be harmless fun.

Why require a SCUBA licence to wear a diver's watch? I have a bunch of recreational and technical diving certifications but, sadly, no pilot's licence. Does it mean that I can't wear a Flieger watch?


----------



## aks12r

yeah that new KS doing nothing for me. I love the vintage KS but the idea of a an almost identical copy in a new watch with new tech seems a bit pointless when the vintage watches are still around. Why did they not just release it as the same model number and say it was an update to the old line? Would make more sense but then again would probably produce less PR.


----------



## Tanker G1

Last couple of pages is clearly old farts trying way too hard to rationalize their preferences.

'My diver jewelry is better than your diver jewelry.'

Indeed.


----------



## Stephen90s

One positive thing I think of is that this thread is at least active lol...


----------



## Davekaye90

aks12r said:


> yeah that new KS doing nothing for me. I love the vintage KS but the idea of a an almost identical copy in a new watch with new tech seems a bit pointless when the vintage watches are still around. Why did they not just release it as the same model number and say it was an update to the old line? Would make more sense but then again would probably produce less PR.


It makes perfect sense. You can easily buy a vintage Zodiac, but it's a bit small, getting parts for the movement might be iffy because the company that was Zodiac doesn't exist, WR would be extremely questionable, etc. Or you can buy a new modernized one that's extremely close to the original, but with all of the benefits of a modern watch.


----------



## Galaga

Batboy said:


> No pedigree?
> 
> Grand Seiko (GS) has been around for over sixty years, and the brand has won every Chronometer competition in Japan. Also, a GS watch was the first from Japan to pass the standard of excellence of the Bureaux Officiels de Contrôle de la Marche des Montres.
> 
> In 1988, the first GS quartz watch exceeded the accuracy of all regular quartz watches (with its accuracy of ±10 seconds per year). For its quartz watches, GS uses quartz crystals grown in its own facilities. How many other watch companies grow their own quartz crystals? It's something GS has done for forty years.
> 
> I reckon GS has pedigree, and that's before we talk about pioneering things like Spring Drive. But, sadly, plain Seiko is all my budget can afford!


As a dive watch, they have no pedigree.


----------



## MrDisco99

Joll71 said:


> Their watches were worth way more than they were charging, and that's why people on here are so upset - they knew they were getting a good deal.


I don't know about that. The Chinese have shown us lately how much Seiko movements, sapphire crystals, steel hardware, etc. are really worth.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Galaga said:


> As a dive watch, they have no pedigree.


Second this. Exactly what I said earlier in the thread.

GS has a TON of heritage, just not in the dive watch category.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

Batboy said:


> Nothing makes sense about our hobby - except it should be harmless fun.
> 
> Why require a SCUBA licence to wear a diver's watch? I have a bunch of recreational and technical diving certifications but, sadly, no pilot's licence. Does it mean that I can't wear a Flieger watch?


That's a joke my gf loves to say to me just to piss me off since she has a PADI license lmao!


----------



## krayzie

So I was thinking how a lot of people complained that the bezel insert isn't ceramic. But then if it's Rolex like ceramic, that wouldn't be very Japanese now would it?

I was watching the Toyota Century manufacturing video on YouTube and it mentioned that Toyota had to study traditional Japanese lacquering know-how. 

Notice the Seiko high end Prospex recreations all have the same shinny lacquered finish bezel insert. Of course it looks best in black imo. Just saying...


----------



## fluence4

Christopher ward?


Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Aspirin-san said:


> I disagree. People are just mad they don't cost 200 US dollars or your currency equivalent. This time there is no Hardlex or 7S26 to cry about.
> They are expensive, but they are projecting a certain heritage and paying homage to a older piece without being made by some random micro brand. This one is from the Source.
> 
> Sure... You can buy Christopher Ward and like most Swiss Made at that price point, they are too blingy for my taste and seriously though - made for people that like to wear jewelry and not a tool watch.
> 
> I am planning to buy SPB143 because I love the tool look, the exact right amount of bling factor (without going overboard), you know - like a well preserved Honda NSX 1st gen... And because I don't smoke cigars, drink whiskey and wear skinny ankle pants with moccasins.


The 6R35 movement is crap though. Two of my friends and Moe has gone to SEIKO for adjustment. -20/-30spd straight out the box. 70hrs pwr is garbage if it's not backed up by at least OK timekeeping.


----------



## yonsson

wildenkidu said:


> I don't want to derail the current set of rants but I had my own. I know I should have gotten over this by now - but I just had a wave of frustration again that we went from this:
> 
> View attachment 15591358
> 
> 
> to this:
> 
> View attachment 15591360
> 
> 
> I don't even hate the new Shoguns in and of themselves...I just wish that these were limited editions or King Shoguns or something similar and we were living in a world where they are also releasing a simple update to the titanium tool watch-feeling diver I want. Instead, it just feels like they amped up the aesthetics of the Zimbe releases and made them the main releases for this generation.
> 
> Moreover, they treated the Shogun's brother, the Sumo, with so much more respect in the new release. Sure, they upped the price out of proportion to the relatively minor sapphire and movement upgrades - but that seems more or less expected with their current strategy. But it otherwise feels like a direct continuation of the same line. It seems all the more a shame because the Shogun and the Sumo feel like they represented understated but moderns take on the classic Seiko dive watch design language - rather than just call backs to one of their old-school divers.
> 
> That being said, I am by no means a Seiko expert nor a dive watch expert - so I might have the completely wrong take on this. I think I'll just keep looking for an SBDC007. Rant over.


It's the SEIKO fans that have made this happen. 10 years ago almost everyone were complaining SEIKO used hardlex, aluminium inserts and non hacking movements. Then SEIKO switches it up and everyone are mad because the price goes up. Well... too bad... that's how cost vs quality works.


----------



## borebillon

I completely agree. I love the direction Seiko is going in now and I think pieces like the SPB143 and mm200 are incredible value for what you're getting. 

Sent from my SM-G9730 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35

Such is the "value trap". You keep cutting costs and pruning features until your product is only good for the "economically challenged" markets. Then good luck escaping from it.


----------



## Aspirin-san

yonsson said:


> The 6R35 movement is crap though. Two of my friends and Moe has gone to SEIKO for adjustment. -20/-30spd straight out the box. 70hrs pwr is garbage if it's not backed up by at least OK timekeeping.


The I guess I have a fool's luck. 
Also power reserve for me is not a deal factor. As long it has the usual 40hs I am fine. More of a quartz lover.


----------



## Pongster

Joll71 said:


> The 'reason' is simple. Seiko have decided to put their prices up. The next ten years will show the wisdom of that business decision. Personally, I think it will prove to be a good one. Their watches were worth way more than they were charging, and that's why people on here are so upset - they knew they were getting a good deal.


agreed. Pricing is not based on cost. It's what the seller thinks the market will pay for provided the price is above cost.

all these years, we have all been saying seiko is under priced. Now seiko is rectifying that. Is that a good move on their part? Time will tell. volume may drop (demand goes down when prices go up, all things equal) but with the increased margin, their bottom line may still grow.


----------



## izecius

Pretty curious to see how the Laurel Alpinist will turn out. I am waiting on that one and saving my money for it. Think 2021 might be a better year for watches, have only bought one this year and sold a couple.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

izecius said:


> Pretty curious to see how the Laurel Alpinist will turn out. I am waiting on that one and saving my money for it. Think 2021 might be a better year for watches, have only bought one this year and sold a couple.


^ Even though it's a bit too small for my taste (and wrist), I'm so tempted by this. I gave my nephew my SARB017 so am missing having one in my collection. I love the shark's teeth indices. Am indifferent about the cyclops (my eyes need one, TBH), even the horrible 'X' isn't a deal-breaker. Apparently the bracelet on these newer Alpinists are pretty good too, anybody here handled one?


----------



## Davekaye90

yonsson said:


> It's the SEIKO fans that have made this happen. 10 years ago almost everyone were complaining SEIKO used hardlex, aluminium inserts and non hacking movements. Then SEIKO switches it up and everyone are mad because the price goes up. Well... too bad... that's how cost vs quality works.


Ceramic inserts and sapphire crystals aren't expensive. At the economies of scale that Seiko has, they are paying much less to produce them than they can be bought for retail. The SBDC061 is $800 or so from an A/D. The SPB187 has jumped *50%. *You can't explain that with hardlex or aluminum inserts, because the 061 doesn't have either. It already had sapphire glass, and the coated steel insert on that watch likely costs at least as much to make as a ceramic insert does. Case construction is extremely similar, and it has the 6R15 in it, not 7S26 crap like in a Seiko 5.

Was the 061 underpriced for what it was? Maybe. It competed very well against popular "high value" micros like Halios, and you certainly were getting a lot of watch for your $800. The SPB187 is definitely not underpriced, and it doesn't compete well against those same micros using ceramic or sapphire inserts and Sellita movements. It now costs substantially more than they do, while still being at 3Hz. 70hrs of 3Hz. Who cares, Swatch has 80hrs of 3Hz in $400 automatics. Power reserve alone isn't that much of a selling point, certainly not without going to 4Hz.

So they're now well past the Halioses and the Chris Wards and the like and into entry level "premium" Swiss territory, with watches that aren't really any better than the watches they were selling for $800 two years ago. Raymond Weil, Alpina, Longines, Mido. Many of these watches are 300M, something you don't get from Seiko unless you're prepared to spend WAY more money. Some of their bracelets are better, certainly their clasps are.


----------



## clyde_frog

Davekaye90 said:


> Ceramic inserts and sapphire crystals aren't expensive. At the economies of scale that Seiko has, they are paying much less to produce them than they can be bought for retail. The SBDC061 is $800 or so from an A/D. The SPB187 has jumped *50%. *You can't explain that with hardlex or aluminum inserts, because the 061 doesn't have either. It already had sapphire glass, and the coated steel insert on that watch likely costs at least as much to make as a ceramic insert does. Case construction is extremely similar, and it has the 6R15 in it, not 7S26 crap like in a Seiko 5.
> 
> Was the 061 underpriced for what it was? Maybe. It competed very well against popular "high value" micros like Halios, and you certainly were getting a lot of watch for your $800. The SPB187 is definitely not underpriced, and it doesn't compete well against those same micros using ceramic or sapphire inserts and Sellita movements. It now costs substantially more than they do, while still being at 3Hz. 70hrs of 3Hz. Who cares, Swatch has 80hrs of 3Hz in $400 automatics. Power reserve alone isn't that much of a selling point, certainly not without going to 4Hz.
> 
> So they're now well past the Halioses and the Chris Wards and the like and into entry level "premium" Swiss territory, with watches that aren't really any better than the watches they were selling for $800 two years ago. Raymond Weil, Alpina, Longines, Mido. Many of these watches are 300M, something you don't get from Seiko unless you're prepared to spend WAY more money. Some of their bracelets are better, certainly their clasps are.


SBDC061 aka SPB077 is $1050 retail. The SPB185/7 is $1200. Can we please stop with these stupid price comparisons pitting old discounted models against new ones at full retail. And, if you do want to continue doing that, go and cry to the retailers who set the prices about it, instead of blaming Seiko who've marginally increased (about 12%, not 50%) the MSRP while improving the case finishing amongst other things. If you wait a couple of years you'll get this one for $800 from an AD too.


----------



## vsh

LordBrettSinclair said:


> ^ Even though it's a bit too small for my taste (and wrist), I'm so tempted by this. I gave my nephew my SARB017 so am missing having one in my collection. I love the shark's teeth indices. Am indifferent about the cyclops (my eyes need one, TBH), even the horrible 'X' isn't a deal-breaker. Apparently the bracelet on these newer Alpinists are pretty good too, anybody here handled one?


SBCJ019 should be up your alley then, it's slightly smaller but ticks your other mentioned boxes. GMT too.









The Ultimate Seiko Alpinist Collectors Guide - The Spring Bar


Seiko Alpinist watches started being produced in 1961 and were inspired by Yama-otoko which is Japanese for mountain men.



thespringbar.com


----------



## pojo1806

LordBrettSinclair said:


> ^ Even though it's a bit too small for my taste (and wrist), I'm so tempted by this. I gave my nephew my SARB017 so am missing having one in my collection. I love the shark's teeth indices. Am indifferent about the cyclops (my eyes need one, TBH), even the horrible 'X' isn't a deal-breaker. Apparently the bracelet on these newer Alpinists are pretty good too, anybody here handled one?
> 
> View attachment 15596546


I love my 2020 black Alpinist, rarely leaves my wrist.


----------



## borebillon

clyde_frog said:


> SBDC061 aka SPB077 is $1050 retail. The SPB185/7 is $1200. Can we please stop with these stupid price comparisons pitting old discounted models against new ones at full retail. And, if you do want to continue doing that, go and cry to the retailers who set the prices about it, instead of blaming Seiko who've marginally increased (about 12%, not 50%) the MSRP while improving the case finishing amongst other things. If you wait a couple of years you'll get this one for $800 from an AD too.


Exactly this. 5 years ago I paid the equivalent of €500 for a Blumo. This year I paid the equivalent of €700 each for an SPB143 and an SBDC065 Great Blue Hole, way below MSRP. The difference in quality is immense imho. The diashield coating, finishing, upgraded movement (in the 143), sapphire crystals, bezel action + alignment, and the bracelets are worlds apart.

In years past buying Seiko felt like buying a cheap watch that punched above its weight. Now I feel like I'm getting a bargain on an expensive watch.

I would rather save a bit and buy one or two carefully considered but exciting Seikos than pick up and flip endless colour variants of the Monster or SKX as if they were candy.

That said, I still wear my SKX007 and still think it's one of the best looking watches ever made. I sincerely hope they re-release it with sapphire and 6R35. I might even pay MSRP for that.

Sent from my SM-G9730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

clyde_frog said:


> SBDC061 aka SPB077 is $1050 retail. The SPB185/7 is $1200. Can we please stop with these stupid price comparisons pitting old discounted models against new ones at full retail. And, if you do want to continue doing that, go and cry to the retailers who set the prices about it, instead of blaming Seiko who've marginally increased (about 12%, not 50%) the MSRP while improving the case finishing amongst other things. If you wait a couple of years you'll get this one for $800 from an AD too.


Thank you! I have said it before and I will say it again, we have a habit of comparing new full retail apples with decade-old gray market oranges.


----------



## wildenkidu

yonsson said:


> It's the SEIKO fans that have made this happen. 10 years ago almost everyone were complaining SEIKO used hardlex, aluminium inserts and non hacking movements. Then SEIKO switches it up and everyone are mad because the price goes up. Well... too bad... that's how cost vs quality works.


I agree with your point here - and, having never owned any of the older generation Seiko dive watches, I have no (significant) problems with the current pricing model. I am a fan of the current SPB14x and SPB18x releases and comfortable with their MSRPs.

My rant was really just directed at the design of the new Shoguns. As I said, I like the old Shogun and the Sumo because they seemed be modern extensions of Seiko's dive watch language. Whereas so many of the current releases seem to be reinterpretations/recreations of an old 6217/6215/6159/6105 model, the Sumo and Shogun felt more unique - same language but newer, more modern takes on that history. The Sumo took its more fun spin and lower price to become something of a modern classic; however, I love the Shogun's more aggressive styling and not-flashy finishing. Maybe a little too close to a Submariner - but it still reads very Seiko. It just feels every bit a tool watch - and, more importantly, a titanium tool watch.

If they had just slapped in a 6R35, replaced the crystal with sapphire [and I have no issue with Hardlex], thrown a slight texture/gradient to the dial, and made some minor tweaks to the bezel font/markers, I would probably be lining up to pay $1500. I just don't like the look of the current Shoguns. It feels like they went more in the Monster/Samurai direction - fine watches but not what I, personally, was looking for.

To be honest, the current releases might grow on me more once I see them in person; I like a lot about the white dial version. But - man - I really don't think I will ever get on board with a cyclops.

While I was highly anticipating and will probably pickup one of the inevitable future colorways of the new MM42 line, I really was looking forward to this Shogun update. Not mad at Seiko for not creating the watch I had in my head - just sad that they didn't go down that road.


----------



## StanleyInquisition

wildenkidu said:


> I agree with your point here - and, having never owned any of the older generation Seiko dive watches, I have no (significant) problems with the current pricing model. I am a fan of the current SPB14x and SPB18x releases and comfortable with their MSRPs.


I feel the exact same way. I only became interested in Seiko divers in the last 3-4 months, so the only pricing I've seen is what they currently charge. I still see great value in the watches they're putting out, even despite the price hikes people seem to complain about to no end. A King Turtle, for example, is _still _a fully in-house watch with traceable roots back to the golden era of dive watches. The King Turtle also comes from a brand with a rich history and significant role in the watch industry. Plus, you're also getting an ISO certified diver (something that many brands don't claim despite 300M water resistance). Retail price is $625 but even now you can find new King Turtles on Ebay for less than $400. Turtles, Samurais, and Sumos were all great watches when they were priced lower, but they're still great watches now with higher prices.


----------



## georgefl74

wildenkidu said:


> While I was highly anticipating and will probably pickup one of the inevitable future colorways of the new MM42 line, I really was looking forward to this Shogun update. Not mad at Seiko for not creating the watch I had in my head - just sad that they didn't go down that road.


Well there's no sign of it yet here, and I'm guessing only the white one will move. This crazy price hike makes you stop and wonder on how much would that carry over to the two limited Thai editions. Suddenly they look like decent propositions (they only lack the 70h PR) which is crazy as those weren't exactly cheap. The only plus on this story is that more color variants will definitely emerge now, since seiko seems apt to churn out new versions of turtles, samurais and everything else really every year. Maybe they'll fix that error down the line with a sober Shogun.

Sent from my AGS2-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Deleted... others have covered this earlier


----------



## Batboy

wildenkidu said:


> But - man - I really don't think I will ever get on board with a cyclops.


I agree with @wildenkidu and struggle with the cyclops. Why, oh why did Seiko spoil some great designs by adding a cyclops?


----------



## mi6_

georgefl74 said:


> Well there's no sign of it yet here, and I'm guessing only the white one will move. This crazy price hike makes you stop and wonder on how much would that carry over to the two limited Thai editions. Suddenly they look like decent propositions (they only lack the 70h PR) which is crazy as those weren't exactly cheap. The only plus on this story is that more color variants will definitely emerge now, since seiko seems apt to churn out new versions of turtles, samurais and everything else really every year. Maybe they'll fix that error down the line with a sober Shogun.
> 
> Sent from my AGS2-W09 using Tapatalk


They're out in the wild. Christine Jewellers in BC, Canada has both models. $1,995 CAD and the chapter ring is misaligned on both. Black variant is especially horrible.


----------



## Davekaye90

mi6_ said:


> They're out in the wild. Christine Jewellers in BC, Canada has both models. $1,995 CAD and the chapter ring is misaligned on both. Black variant is especially horrible.


Definitely not a fan. They look like an SBDC029 that somebody modded with a monster dial. The new chapter ring is also a downgrade. It looks more like the one in an SKX. I think the 029 was a case of "if it ain't broke," and they broke it. They old design with sapphire and maybe a matte ceramic insert would've been interesting. The Shogun is a little too toolish for shiny ceramic.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

mi6_ said:


> They're out in the wild. Christine Jewellers in BC, Canada has both models. $1,995 CAD and the chapter ring is misaligned on both. Black variant is especially horrible.


Holy smokes that's bad  Seriously, Seiko starts charging north of $1500 and still cannot get it's act together with alignment issues.

On a $275 Turtle, I get it. It's not entirely acceptable, but it is understandable how that could happen. But this is a $1500 titanium, professional diver's watch, that's supposed to be going toe to toe with Swatch Group, Oris, TAG, Christopher Ward? Hahahaha.

I really had hoped that with the price hike, there would be a requisite QC hike as well. Nah fam, same _stuff_, more expensive 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tltuae

Damn, that shogun is bad.

My seikos are all assembled in Brazil, and none of them have any serious problems, they're very well aligned and perform within specs. I guess the lower output we have here gives us a better QC.


----------



## Batboy

Davekaye90 said:


> The old [Shogun] design with sapphire and maybe a matte ceramic insert would've been interesting. The Shogun is a little too toolish for shiny ceramic.


This 👆 is precisely what the Shogun needed. Sapphire, a matte ceramic insert and I'd be reaching for my Mastercard.


----------



## clyde_frog

Tltuae said:


> Damn, that shogun is bad.
> 
> My seikos are all assembled in Brazil, and none of them have any serious problems, they're very well aligned and perform within specs. I guess the lower output we have here gives us a better QC.


Err... what?


----------



## Tltuae

clyde_frog said:


> Err... what?


 what what?


----------



## clyde_frog

Tltuae said:


> what what?


Seikos assembled in Brazil? Manaus? Didn't know about that.


----------



## Tltuae

clyde_frog said:


> Seikos assembled in Brazil?


Yes, they're assembled in the Orient factory, with parts imported from Japan.









The Padi Turtle - sidestepping the Turtle thread


I have bought this Padi Turtle Pepsi as a Xmas Gift. It is assembled in Brazil and for this reason the day of the week is in Portuguese and a reasonable price. Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Tltuae

Watches made here all end with Bxxx






Seiko Watches Prospex


Seiko Watches Collections Prospex



www.seiko.com.br


----------



## Donerix

Tltuae said:


> Watches made here all end with Bxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Watches Prospex
> 
> 
> Seiko Watches Collections Prospex
> 
> 
> 
> www.seiko.com.br


How are the prices of the Brazilian made watches in comparison?


----------



## Tltuae

Donerix said:


> How are the prices of the Brazilian made watches in comparison?


Quartz Seikos start at R$450, national brands usually start at R$200, but then they usually top @ R$1000 (that's were Seikos 5 start), after that i'd guess the market starts to shrink by a lot, as most people at that price bracket are buying smart watches nowadays (the cheap ones tho, an apple watch series 6 is R$8500 lol, pretty much only rich/well off people buy them).


----------



## borebillon

Oh dear, that bezel alignment is pretty terrible. I do hope they can get that sorted. I haven't seen any issues with my recent purchases so I thought they'd resolved that issue.

Sent from my SM-G9730 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

Isn't the bezel just one click off from center? I don't doubt that it's not aligned, I just don't think it's as bad as every is making it out to be...(referencing the black dial; the white dial doesn't seem so bad, but maybe my threshold isn't as high as everyone else)


----------



## themikey

when is the next 62mas release coming, any predictions? have been a lot this year


----------



## Batboy

ahonobaka said:


> the white dial doesn't seem so bad


I love the look of the white-dial Shogun (SPB191J1) except for the dreaded cyclops. But what's the bezel material: aluminum, titanium or (I dare to hope  ) matt ceramic?


----------



## Davekaye90

Batboy said:


> I love the look of the white-dial Shogun (SPB191J1) except for the dreaded cyclops. But what's the bezel material: aluminum, titanium or (I dare to hope  ) matt ceramic?


It's anodized aluminum, same as before.


----------



## chinjung55555

I love PADI 😁😁


----------



## Galaga

themikey said:


> when is the next 62mas release coming, any predictions? have been a lot this year


A white dial variant with a blue bezel is next.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Galaga said:


> A white dial variant with a blue bezel is next.


Followed by hopefully a PADI version?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71

I see the PADI sumo is getting a lume plot at 3 now. Same with the new turtle manta ray.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Joll71 said:


> I see the PADI sumo is getting a lume plot at 3 now. Same with the new turtle manta ray.


I have this lume plot at 3 on the new tuna and prefer it in the dark. Its a wash in daylight.


----------



## Joll71

valuewatchguy said:


> I have this lume plot at 3 on the new tuna and prefer it in the dark. Its a wash in daylight.


I've got one too on my 185. Interesting that Seiko are rolling it out on more models.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Davekaye90 said:


> Ceramic inserts and sapphire crystals aren't expensive. At the economies of scale that Seiko has, they are paying much less to produce them than they can be bought for retail. The SBDC061 is $800 or so from an A/D. The SPB187 has jumped *50%. *You can't explain that with hardlex or aluminum inserts, because the 061 doesn't have either. It already had sapphire glass, and the coated steel insert on that watch likely costs at least as much to make as a ceramic insert does. Case construction is extremely similar, and it has the 6R15 in it, not 7S26 crap like in a Seiko 5.
> 
> Was the 061 underpriced for what it was? Maybe. It competed very well against popular "high value" micros like Halios, and you certainly were getting a lot of watch for your $800. The SPB187 is definitely not underpriced, and it doesn't compete well against those same micros using ceramic or sapphire inserts and Sellita movements. It now costs substantially more than they do, while still being at 3Hz. 70hrs of 3Hz. Who cares, Swatch has 80hrs of 3Hz in $400 automatics. Power reserve alone isn't that much of a selling point, certainly not without going to 4Hz.
> 
> So they're now well past the Halioses and the Chris Wards and the like and into entry level "premium" Swiss territory, with watches that aren't really any better than the watches they were selling for $800 two years ago. Raymond Weil, Alpina, Longines, Mido. Many of these watches are 300M, something you don't get from Seiko unless you're prepared to spend WAY more money. Some of their bracelets are better, certainly their clasps are.


Not disagreeing with some of your sentiments...but why did you choose the most boring diver you could find to illustrate your point? I'm pretty sure if you look in the manual that comes with it that it warns you not wear it while driving because it might make you drowsy. Hahahah. I'd gnaw my own wrist off like a snared coyote before I'd allow that boring abomination on me.


----------



## mi6_

ahonobaka said:


> Isn't the bezel just one click off from center? I don't doubt that it's not aligned, I just don't think it's as bad as every is making it out to be...(referencing the black dial; the white dial doesn't seem so bad, but maybe my threshold isn't as high as everyone else)


Were talking about the chapter ring. The entire top half of the chapter ring is badly misaligned on the white dial.


----------



## Davekaye90

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Not disagreeing with some of your sentiments...but why did you choose the most boring diver you could find to illustrate your point? I'm pretty sure if you look in the manual that comes with it that it warns you not wear it while driving because it might make you drowsy. Hahahah. I'd gnaw my own wrist off like a snared coyote before I'd allow that boring abomination on me.


I actually think it's quite elegant, one of the better looking "dress divers" in its price range. The Hydroconquest ceramic I think is awkward, and the Mido Oceanstar is dishwater dull. If I wanted a single, GADA type of watch that I'd just wear for everything, a black dial RW Freelancer I think makes a strong case for itself.

Also just my personal opinion, but I much prefer it to the SPB14x, most of which I think are extremely bland, very pale imitations of the beautiful SLA 62MAS reissues. Really the only interesting one at all in my mind is the 149, which of course is also the LE one which Seiko loves to do lately.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Davekaye90 said:


> I actually think it's quite elegant, one of the better looking "dress divers" in its price range. The Hydroconquest ceramic I think is awkward, and the Mido Oceanstar is dishwater dull. If I wanted a single, GADA type of watch that I'd just wear for everything, a black dial RW Freelancer I think makes a strong case for itself.


Damn, I did not realize how nice that looks on wrist. That thing is fantastic.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Davekaye90 said:


> I actually think it's quite elegant, one of the better looking "dress divers" in its price range. The Hydroconquest ceramic I think is awkward, and the Mido Oceanstar is dishwater dull. If I wanted a single, GADA type of watch that I'd just wear for everything, a black dial RW Freelancer I think makes a strong case for itself.


Fair enough, if you like it that is all that matters.


----------



## Davekaye90

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Damn, I did not realize how nice that looks on wrist. That thing is fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Yeah, you can get them GM under $1K, and for that price I think it's probably the nicest Swiss diver out there. It looks extremely sharp on a strap as well thanks to the shape of the lugs. Normally I despise 4 o'clock dates, but the enlarged window showing the prior and next day somehow makes it not bother me nearly as much as it normally would.


----------



## wildenkidu

Joll71 said:


> I've got one too on my 185. Interesting that Seiko are rolling it out on more models.


While it doesn't bother me on the 185/187, it certainly fits better on these models where they retained the chapter ring - and where the lume pip doesn't interfere with the minute track and the symmetry of the indices. Will be interesting to see how all of this is incorporated into the design language for other models moving forward.


----------



## timetellinnoob

Joll71 said:


> I see the PADI sumo is getting a lume plot at 3 now. Same with the new turtle manta ray.
> 
> View attachment 15599857


i'm completely confused by this. the manta king turtle doesn't have the lume plot, per any picture of it i can find. plus it would look weird with the cyclops? why would Seiko show a new dial outside of the case? and given the NAFOKIES watermark, is this not just a Seiko-marked Nafokies aftermarket dial with that lume plot?


----------



## georgefl74

mi6_ said:


> They're out in the wild. Christine Jewellers in BC, Canada has both models. $1,995 CAD and the chapter ring is misaligned on both. Black variant is especially horrible.


Unsigned crown. That's disgusting. They even downgraded aspects of the watch.
So basically you just get a better PR and a sapphire with cyclops, lose the signed crown and pay 50% more.
How about no?


----------



## lxnastynotch93

georgefl74 said:


> Unsigned crown. That's disgusting. They even downgraded aspects of the watch.
> So basically you just get a better PR and a sapphire with cyclops, lose the signed crown and pay 50% more.
> How about no?


They can't even get the chapter ring print correct, how do you expect them to put anything on the crown without messing it up? 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

georgefl74 said:


> Unsigned crown. That's disgusting. They even downgraded aspects of the watch.
> So basically you just get a better PR and a sapphire with cyclops, lose the signed crown and pay 50% more.
> How about no?


I think @yonsson captured the idea perfectly that the enthusiasts that have been with Seiko for a long time are getting driven out with Seiko's insistance on increased prices, QC issues that aren't being addressed, constant LE everything, and crappy accuracy. I know I have opened my wallet to many other brands since Seiko started their push a couple of years ago. There are still some good values to be found with specific models and some smart shopping but applying the "good value" moniker to the overall Seiko portfolio is no longer applicable. Those of us that remember the good ole days are a little bitter. The newer enthusiasts are excited at buying some good looking watches with the provenance and growing reputation of Seiko/GS. They think of the current prices as just the cost of doing business. They'll say its still cheaper than an Omega! 
Seiko sales do not seem to be suffering so us old timers just have to moan and mutter under our breath.


----------



## Nayche

I've got a SPB14X (new 62mas) dial which is bronzy/green/brown and black lettering and minute markings around the edge.

It must be from an upcoming release. It's definitely not from an existing release and it's definitely a 62mas dial not Willard or mm200


----------



## Joll71

FishPizza said:


> I've got a SPB14X (new 62mas) dial which is bronzy/green/brown and black lettering and minute markings around the edge.
> 
> It must be from an upcoming release. It's definitely not from an existing release and it's definitely a 62mas dial not Willard or mm200


Sweet. It must be from the SPB215 - brown dial and brown/bronze bezel like the 189 shogun.


----------



## georgefl74

valuewatchguy said:


> I think @yonsson captured the idea perfectly that the enthusiasts that have been with Seiko for a long time are getting driven out with Seiko's insistance on increased prices, QC issues that aren't being addressed, constant LE everything, and crappy accuracy. I know I have opened my wallet to many other brands since Seiko started their push a couple of years ago. There are still some good values to be found with specific models and some smart shopping but applying the "good value" moniker to the overall Seiko portfolio is no longer applicable. Those of us that remember the good ole days are a little bitter. The newer enthusiasts are excited at buying some good looking watches with the provenance and growing reputation of Seiko/GS. They think of the current prices as just the cost of doing business. They'll say its still cheaper than an Omega!
> Seiko sales do not seem to be suffering so us old timers just have to moan and mutter under our breath.


Seiko sales definitely suffer. I can't recall where I caught a glimpse of Seiko holdings returns but watch sales were down. A lot.

Also used prices on nineties early 2k models are getting crazy. Even quartzes, SBCJ and SKJ prices on recent auctions in Japan went through the roof. Enthusiasts don't have to buy new.


----------



## Joll71

timetellinnoob said:


> i'm completely confused by this. the manta king turtle doesn't have the lume plot, per any picture of it i can find. plus it would look weird with the cyclops? why would Seiko show a new dial outside of the case? and given the NAFOKIES watermark, is this not just a Seiko-marked Nafokies aftermarket dial with that lume plot?


It's an unreleased pvd manta ray. Nafokies sells OEM dials too, and somehow gets hold of them pre-release. Either with or without cyclops, time will tell.


----------



## timetellinnoob

Joll71 said:


> It's an unreleased pvd manta ray. Nafokies sells OEM dials too, and somehow gets hold of them pre-release. Either with or without cyclops, time will tell.


interesting... thanks.


----------



## Nayche

I think a lot of the 'unreleased' dials are QC rejects


----------



## Jeff Pesos

FishPizza said:


> I think a lot of these 'unreleased' dials are QC rejects. They always seem to arrive in large batches and quite often you don't see them again. Lots of manta ray and new SPB range dials out there at the moment. The Manta Ray dials in particular seem very hard to print and manufacture in general.. Well that's my theory Anyway!


Your theory fails because it implies Seiko does QC. 😀


----------



## Nayche

Jeff Pesos said:


> Your theory fails because it implies Seiko does QC. 😀


😂


----------



## themikey

Did you manage to buy just the dial, even if just a qc reject? That's really cool


----------



## josayeee

Seiko moving upscale is a long term business decision to survive in the Western markets. Seiko is essentially man jewelry. They are leveraging their brand to sell watches as with most luxury products. I personally think they are moving upscale too fast and going a bit overboard with their limited editions. I keep buying them so maybe it’s working.

When I purchased my first Seiko Samurai 12 years ago, I was a broke college graduate. I felt so guilty spending $400 CAD haha. Lately, I’ve been blessed enough to be able to afford Seiko going upscale but if I was on the other side I’d be pissed for sure. I do think the Seiko 5 releases are enough to keep the entry level market happy but not their existing fans.


----------



## Karusel

An exclusive launch of something is planned for Grand Seiko's 60th anniversary celebration on Dec 18 at 7pm EST. I wonder what this could be. 9RA2? _fingers crossed_


----------



## Davekaye90

josayeee said:


> Seiko moving upscale is a long term business decision to survive in the Western markets. Seiko is essentially man jewelry. They are leveraging their brand to sell watches as with most luxury products. I personally think they are moving upscale too fast and going a bit overboard with their limited editions. I keep buying them so maybe it's working.
> 
> When I purchased my first Seiko Samurai 12 years ago, I was a broke college graduate. I felt so guilty spending $400 CAD haha. Lately, I've been blessed enough to be able to afford Seiko going upscale but if I was on the other side I'd be pissed for sure. I do think the Seiko 5 releases are enough to keep the entry level market happy but not their existing fans.


Some of the things they are doing I think are still in keeping with the old Seiko. The new Cocktails are nice, and the Zen Garden SARY models I think are a lot better than earlier SARY models that had 28.5mm dials with enormous chapter rings to try to disguise the fact that the dial was massively undersized for the case. The new Monster I think is an improvement design wise, and I don't think the pricing is outrageous, but the level of QC failures is shocking. Random Rob showed one (a Zimbe no less) where the crown stem wasn't even cut right. And look at the horrendous misalignment on this one. The 12 marker is off about as far as it's physically possible for it to be off, whereas the 6 marker seems at least relatively close to the center of the cutout in the chapter ring. So the ring itself isn't even shaped correctly.


----------



## 6L35

The problem with Seiko criticism is that quickly derives in Seiko general bashing. That's like using carpet bombing against civils, nobody likes it. It's better to pinpoint the models and to be specific. Confounding movements doesn't help either, see 6R35 / 6L35. A true Seiko fan would never mistake one for the other, only haters do that.


----------



## Tltuae

that shogun is $2k ??? maaan. yikes.


----------



## borebillon

I just added an SPB185 to my SBDC065 under the Christmas tree. They had one in a local Seiko Boutique and they gave me 30% off MSRP. It's gorgeous, and I can't see any alignment issues. I feel they are really listening to us fans and exceeding expectations in their responses.

Now to sell some stuff so I can justify the extravagant purchase 

Sent from my SM-G9730 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaGateway

georgefl74 said:


> seriously though, who can say no to this case?
> View attachment 15587308
> 
> 
> or this dial?
> 
> View attachment 15587309
> 
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/special/kingseiko-recreation-2021/assets/movie/SEIKO_KSK.mp4


That looks amazing!


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

Is this the *NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches *thread or the *****ing and moaning thread??? Asking for a friend. Not that there is anything wrong with *****ing and moaning...

PS I plead guilty to getting sucked into the drama sometimes, so my hands aren't clean. But its cool to have one thread to focus on the new and upcoming watches while having a cup of coffee. We have 10,000 other threads to discuss Seikos pricing, sales, marketing and QC faults.









The Official Seiko QC and Pricing Complaint/Criticism Thread


This is the thread to air all your grievances about Seiko QC and new upmarket pricing. Bezel alignment problem....this is your place! Timing issues....bring it on! How much for a 6R15 movement?.......tell me your story! Hardlex is better than sapphire for divers you say........please tell me...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## timetellinnoob

Tltuae said:


> that shogun is $2k ??? maaan. yikes.


"but you HAVE to like it, they've gone UpMaRkEt!!!"

=)


----------



## Time Seller

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Is this the *NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches *thread or the *****ing and moaning thread??? Asking for a friend. Not that there is anything wrong with *****ing and moaning...
> 
> PS I plead guilty to getting sucked into the drama sometimes, so my hands aren't clean. But its cool to have one thread to focus on the new and upcoming watches while having a cup of coffee. We have 10,000 other threads to discuss Seikos pricing, sales, marketing and QC faults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Official Seiko QC and Pricing Complaint/Criticism Thread
> 
> 
> This is the thread to air all your grievances about Seiko QC and new upmarket pricing. Bezel alignment problem....this is your place! Timing issues....bring it on! How much for a 6R15 movement?.......tell me your story! Hardlex is better than sapphire for divers you say........please tell me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Yeah, but the new and upcoming watches are the ones with the QC faults. So, legit.


----------



## PolishX

I saw an add for a new Seiko Prospex like the SRPE39 but with an Arctic or Antarctic face or something but lost the add someone in the puddle of Instagram. Anyone care to share a link ?


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

Time Seller said:


> Yeah, but the new and upcoming watches are the ones with the QC faults. So, legit.


Agree. No problem with that. If the new watches are hot garbage with problems, I would hope people would point that out. We all want to make informed decisions. But do we seriously need any more conversations in this thread about Seikos sales, marketing, or corporate strategies? Wading though several posts consisting of internet venting is both tiresome and boring. Its about as relevant as discussing which Seiko brand ambassadors would make good **** stars. I don't care. There are plenty of threads for anyone upset, chagrined, or butthurt about Seiko's corporate shortcomings. I want to see and hear info about new watches and whether they suck or not. With that said, I have to go yell at some young punks playing on my landscaped lawn!


----------



## huwp

It would be really nice to have a thread for announcements - only - of new and upcoming watches, no discussion. Then I could thankfully ignore this one completely.


----------



## timetellinnoob

huwp said:


> It would be really nice to have a thread for announcements - only - of new and upcoming watches, no discussion. Then I could thankfully ignore this one completely.


pretty much until someone makes and somehow plans to keep a thread to pics only, no comment whatsoever, we'll always have people wanting to comment on the newest releases.

the topic _itself, _"new Seikos coming out" is always going to illicit that tug-of-war of opinions.

it's just a shame that nearly 100% of Seiko's release photos show their terrible chapter ring QC from the getgo, giving reason for all of _those_ comments.


----------



## Davekaye90

huwp said:


> It would be really nice to have a thread for announcements - only - of new and upcoming watches, no discussion. Then I could thankfully ignore this one completely.


A Seiko PR thread, how exciting.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

Davekaye90 said:


> A Seiko PR thread, how exciting.


Actually not a bad idea. They could sponsor something on WUS, put a few bucks in the WUS coffers, and offer updates and looks on upcoming models. Win win for everybody!!! Then again the anti-Seiko trolls would hijack the thread and it would become a cluster bleep of chapter ring and bezel alignment talk. Never mind.....


----------



## Monomachos

PolishX said:


> I saw an add for a new Seiko Prospex like the SRPE39 but with an Arctic or Antarctic face or something but lost the add someone in the puddle of Instagram. Anyone care to share a link ?


Don't know about that one, but Seiko made 10 of these (SRP777) with a polar bear warning sign.


----------



## Time Seller

timetellinnoob said:


> pretty much until someone makes and somehow plans to keep a thread to pics only, no comment whatsoever, we'll always have people wanting to comment on the newest releases.
> 
> the topic _itself, _"new Seikos coming out" is always going to illicit that tug-of-war of opinions.


And why not? That's what a forum is for.


----------



## Joll71

Monomachos said:


> Don't know about that one, but Seiko made 10 of these (SRP777) with a polar bear warning sign.
> 
> View attachment 15603246


Nice. Who for?


----------



## Batboy

Monomachos said:


> Don't know about that one, but Seiko made 10 of these (SRP777) with a polar bear warning sign.
> 
> View attachment 15603246


Does this Seiko honor Naomi Uemura (the first person to reach the North Pole solo)? Reportedly, he was a WIS and wore a SRP777 on his exploits:








Naomi Uemura: The North Pole, Polar Bear Attacks and a Seiko


Naomi Uemura, an adventurer with a inbred passion to ignore rules and limitations, famously gaining a reputation for famously doing alone what others did as a large team. Oh, and he (of course) was a watch geek.




www.wilberforcewatches.com


----------



## RLSL

Batboy said:


> Does this Seiko honor Naomi Uemura (the first person to reach the North Pole solo)? Reportedly, he was a WIS and wore a SRP777 on his exploits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naomi Uemura: The North Pole, Polar Bear Attacks and a Seiko
> 
> 
> Naomi Uemura, an adventurer with a inbred passion to ignore rules and limitations, famously gaining a reputation for famously doing alone what others did as a large team. Oh, and he (of course) was a watch geek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wilberforcewatches.com


of course not, he passed on before SRP777 came out bro. Think he was wearing a 6105 or 6309


----------



## Batboy

Perhaos I should have been clearer. I wondered if Seiko made the SRP777 with a polar bear to honor Naomi Uemura (not if he wore one). Either way, @Monomachos's polar bear Seiko is ice-cool ❄


----------



## squincher

Time Seller said:


> And why not? That's what a forum is for.


Sure that's what it's for. Constant whining and bashing in every thread, all the time, by the same miserable characters who for some reason can't just move on to something they enjoy. Oh no, even though there is a thread specifically for bashing Seiko, they still have to jack up every thread possible even though those of us reading can't do a thing in the world to fix their problem. Here's an idea: If you aren't satisfied with Seiko, vote with your dollars. Then follow those dollars to the sub-forum of whatever you bought and talk about those watches. In any event, life is just too short to read the incessant whining and *****ing of such negative people.


----------



## ahonobaka

People will always be people, unfortunately 

That SRP777 is very cool though, first I've seen or heard of it. Does anyone have any further info?


----------



## Joll71

squincher said:


> Sure that's what it's for. Constant whining and bashing in every thread, all the time, by the same miserable characters who for some reason can't just move on to something they enjoy. Oh no, even though there is a thread specifically for bashing Seiko, they still have to jack up every thread possible even though those of us reading can't do a thing in the world to fix their problem. Here's an idea: If you aren't satisfied with Seiko, vote with your dollars. Then follow those dollars to the sub-forum of whatever you bought and talk about those watches. In any event, life is just too short to read the incessant whining and *****ing of such negative people.


Hover your cursor over the user name - a dialogue box appears - click on the three dots, top right - click 'Ignore'. Goodbye to the professional miserabilists.


----------



## timetellinnoob

Time Seller said:


> And why not? That's what a forum is for.


exactly. discussion is too heavy for some, sometimes. =)


----------



## Monomachos

ahonobaka said:


> People will always be people, unfortunately
> 
> That SRP777 is very cool though, first I've seen or heard of it. Does anyone have any further info?


All I know is that it was made courtsy of the Norwegian importer/supplier Optura Nordic.The warning sign is a reference to the actual signs found on the archipelago of Svalbard, where polar bears roam and you're not allowed to leave populated areas without firearms. I've only seen it on a Norwegian equivalent of Ebay where I found the picture (it's currently on sale at around $1000). The seller says he bought it whilst at Svalbard.


----------



## aquamoeba

Are we sure these are true legit design? And not a (nice) customization from the local distributor?


----------



## Milbr

Tltuae said:


> Yes, they're assembled in the Orient factory, with parts imported from Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Padi Turtle - sidestepping the Turtle thread
> 
> 
> I have bought this Padi Turtle Pepsi as a Xmas Gift. It is assembled in Brazil and for this reason the day of the week is in Portuguese and a reasonable price. Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Where do you buy them here in Brazil? Are you in SP?


----------



## v1triol

Karusel said:


> An exclusive launch of something is planned for Grand Seiko's 60th anniversary celebration on Dec 18 at 7pm EST. I wonder what this could be. 9RA2? _fingers crossed_


Sbge263, rather unimpressive rootbear.


----------



## JOHN J.

Where can you purchase the new 60th anniversary SLGHOO3? Any pricing?


----------



## devmartin

JOHN J. said:


> Where can you purchase the new 60th anniversary SLGHOO3? Any pricing?


Topper has them available for pre order at $9,700.









Grand Seiko SLGH003 60th Anniversary Limited Edition (Deposit)


Expected Delivery: December 2020 Nine years in the making, Grand Seiko completes its 60th Anniversary celebration in 2020 with the revolutionary new 9SA5 automatic calibre. First revealed in March 2020, 9SA5 is an entirely new high beat mechanical movement. Developed from scratch exclusively...




topperjewelers.com





Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JOHN J.

devmartin said:


> Topper has them available for pre order at $9,700.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Seiko SLGH003 60th Anniversary Limited Edition (Deposit)
> 
> 
> Expected Delivery: December 2020 Nine years in the making, Grand Seiko completes its 60th Anniversary celebration in 2020 with the revolutionary new 9SA5 automatic calibre. First revealed in March 2020, 9SA5 is an entirely new high beat mechanical movement. Developed from scratch exclusively...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topperjewelers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Good grief! That's a crazy price point for a Seiko!


----------



## Tltuae

JOHN J. said:


> Good grief! That's a crazy price point for a Seiko!


seems on par with its specs and pedigree


----------



## JOHN J.

It is a beauty.


----------



## Tltuae

Milbr said:


> Where do you buy them here in Brazil? Are you in SP?


Gold Five (Eldorado), Impala... They have everything! They're very dangerous for your wallet, every time i go there i end up buying something 

The guys at Impala have one of the LX spring drive Seikos (probably one of the few in Brazil, if not the ONLY one), they even let me see the spring drive running up close =D, got very happy that day, as that was most likely my only chance ever to see that movement IRL lol. It looks like magic. And the zaratsu polishing thing is so neat, can't explain it. The whole watch was a dream. Too bad it's a millionaries toy only.

If i ever win the lottery, i'll buy that watch first.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

JOHN J. said:


> Good grief! That's a crazy price point for a Seiko!


Its not a Seiko, and that new movement is kind of revolutionary.

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## percysmith

v1triol said:


> Sbge263, rather unimpressive rootbear.
> View attachment 15606978


Again, the under sleeve dilemma Which watch gets most of your wrist time? . 14.7mm....


----------



## tentimestwenty

I will never buy a watch thicker than 13mm. 10 is ideal. These fat watches are like women wearing huge heels. Totally for show and you take them off the moment you get home. Totally uncomfortable even with big wrists.



percysmith said:


> Again, the under sleeve dilemma Which watch gets most of your wrist time? . 14.7mm....


----------



## Ed.YANG

borebillon said:


> Oh dear, that bezel alignment is pretty terrible. I do hope they can get that sorted. I haven't seen any issues with my recent purchases so I thought they'd resolved that issue.


Bezel misalignment doesn't just applies to budget/affordable priced SEIKOs. Even high priced Rolex may have a certain percentage of QC failed misalignments.


----------



## borebillon

Ed.YANG said:


> Bezel misalignment doesn't just applies to budget/affordable priced SEIKOs. Even high priced Rolex may have a certain percentage of QC failed misalignments.


Since seeing the chapter ring issues here I've noticed there's a misalignment of the one on my SBDC065 - you know, I don't mind. I might never have noticed if it weren't for this discussion. It isn't significant enough to detract from the look or function of the watch. I still love it, and I still think it was worth every penny. It's been really fun waiting for Christmas Day to put it on, and I'm looking forward immensely to wearing it as well as the SPB185 next to it.

This evening I've been wearing my SPB143 and it's absolutely stunning. One of the few watches with a profile as interesting as its face.

I'll say it again, I think Seiko are absolutely killing it at the moment and I hope they continue in this direction (yes, ideally with a bit more attention to QC).

Sent from my SM-G9730 using Tapatalk


----------



## depwnz

(figure I would get fast response here) Does anyone know what's the significance of [R1] text in the caseback? It comes after the serial number and in a square frame. For example: 570150 [R1]


----------



## MrDisco99

That's the case construction code, which you would use to reference how to service the case in this document:



https://www.seikoserviceusa.com/uploads/datasheets/Servicing_Guide.pdf


----------



## listorene12

I think Seiko still have some pretty good value watches. I also believe that most watches are overpriced these days even Rolex watches have came from the factory with misaligned chapter rings and misaligned bezels.


----------



## Xaltotun

Ed.YANG said:


> Bezel misalignment doesn't just applies to budget/affordable priced SEIKOs. Even high priced Rolex may have a certain percentage of QC failed misalignments.


I had a misaligned bezel on my Rolex Submariner ; once I saw it, it was driving me nuts. Had to send the watch back to fix that on warranty (two weeks turnaround). Now it's perfect.

I specifically asked my AD to choose an SPB187 without this issue. Mine is aligned (the angle plays in the picture).


----------



## Aspirin-san

Davekaye90 said:


> Random Rob showed one (a Zimbe no less) where the crown stem wasn't even cut right.


I am subbed to Random Rob and like most "reviewers" I take his oppinions with grain of salt. Goes double with the moccasins guys who recite the "best brands" like NPCs
I mean... Sure, he bashed that particular Zimbe and almost played it out like each Seiko is like that, fast forward and he makes an Oris 400 video where he try playing out the annoying minute jumping hand when you pop the crown, like it's not a big deal. It's not like you dropped between 3 to 4k for this thing, right?
Like... There were people in the comments trying to justify this, saying "öh'it's part of the designs, older mecha watches did the same", well yeah but guess what?
Cher is not young any more. And you know why?
Because it's not 1965

Can you imgine if some of Seiko's 1000$ tier had this jumping minute hand problem?

***** Christ the Tubers would lynch Seiko

If they're gonna call out Seiko, at least do the same with other brands.
My last Hamilton I flipped had misaligned bezel and so far none of my Seikos had this issue, and yes I didn't asked the merchants to double check. And I was believing every Seiko is like that.


----------



## Davekaye90

Aspirin-san said:


> I am subbed to Random Rob and like most "reviewers" I take his oppinions with grain of salt. Goes double with the moccasins guys who recite the "best brands" like NPCs
> I mean... Sure, he bashed that particular Zimbe and almost played it out like each Seiko is like that, fast forward and he makes an Oris 400 video where he try playing out the annoying minute hand jumping hand when you pop the crown, like ti's not a big deal. It's not like you dropped between 3 to 4k for this thing, right?
> Like... There were people in the comments trying to justify this, saying "öh'it's part of the designs, older mecha watches did the same", well yeah but guess what?
> Cher is not young any more. And you know why?
> Because it's not 1965
> 
> Can you imgine if some of Seiko's 1000$ tier had this jumping minute hand problem?
> 
> ***** Christ the Tubers would lynch Seiko
> 
> If they're gonna call out Seiko, at least do the same with other brands.
> My last Hamilton I flipped had misaligned bezel and so far non of my Seikos had this issue, and yes I didn't asked the merchants to double check. And I was believing every Seiko is like that.


I've had two Oris D65s. The bezel alignment from one to the other is quite different. The one I have now is the better of the two, but the 12 and 1 are off a bit to the right. I generally like Oris, but the Cal 400 dancing minute hand I think is inexcusable. I think their response has been that it's because of the twin barrels, that you have to roll the minute hand past and then back to where you want it to get the gears to align. Ok great, except Christopher Ward's SH21 movement - also a twin barrel, 120hr power reserve 4Hz movement - doesn't do it. No jumping or roll back required. It just works like it's supposed to, and is also COSC, which the Oris movement isn't.


----------



## percysmith

But back to Random Rob, did he give Oris an easy pass for it? I don’t think so. He didn’t rag Oris for it by calling it a fix, he considered it was the proper way to operate the 400.


----------



## Davekaye90

percysmith said:


> But back to Random Rob, did he give Oris an easy pass for it? I don't think so. He didn't rag Oris for it by calling it a fix, he considered it was the proper way to operate the 400.


I'm curious how the market is going to react to it, and if Bruce Williams is right that it's going to bomb among WIS types. The average Seiko buyer clearly doesn't care or even notice if their chapter ring alignment is off. The average Oris buyer though is going to notice when they go to set their watch to 12:35 that the minute hand jumped back to 12:31 when they pushed the crown in. They're either going to have to instruct sales people to tell every customer about the rollback "fix," or they're going to get a ton of complaints and warranty claims. Nobody buying a $3500 diver is reading the booklet that comes with it.


----------



## Aspirin-san

percysmith said:


> But back to Random Rob, did he give Oris an easy pass for it? I don't think so. He didn't rag Oris for it by calling it a fix, he considered it was the proper way to operate the 400.


Check Engineer Wannabe.

Dude covered his little adventure with Oris 400 really well.

Rob HAD to acknowledge this, but in my eyes he gave it a free pas playing out to be a "not a big deal, guys LMAO, stop it".
Obviously that is his oppinion, and I don't agree with him.
Other well paid tubers did not mentioned it and basically lost their minds praising it.
I am not a big fan of Oris - especially their retarded proprietary lug design, but they are praised a lot for being the underdog that is not part of the evil Swatch corporation.

Plus I know most guys are not that stupid to believe coporate BS PR talk


----------



## Davekaye90

Aspirin-san said:


> Check Engineer Wannabe.
> 
> Dude covered his little adventure with Oris 400 really well.
> 
> Rob HAD to acknowledge this, but in my eyes he gave it a free pas playing out to be a "not a big deal, guys LMAO, stop it".
> Obviously that is his oppinion, and I don't agree with him.
> Other well paid tubers did not mentioned it and basically lost their minds praising it.
> I am not a big fan of Oris - especially their retarded proprietary lug design, but they are praised a lot for being the underdog that is not part of the evil Swatch corporation.
> 
> Plus I know most guys are not that stupid to believe coporate BS PR talk


Definitely the worst aspect of the Aquis are the lugs. You can get custom made leather straps for it so you're not _completely _stuck with what Oris offers, unlike say the new Cartier Santos where it's their bracelet, their strap, or nothing, because the entire attachment mechanism is completely proprietary. I don't even disagree with Oris opting for screw bars over spring bars, because the spring bars will be the most likely failure point, and the screw bars are a lot more secure, playing into the Aquis's chops as a tool diver. They want it to have that integrated bracelet look though, and so that's what you get.


----------



## Aspirin-san

Davekaye90 said:


> unlike say the new Cartier Santos where it's their bracelet, their strap, or nothing, because the entire attachment mechanism is completely proprietary. I don't even disagree with Oris opting for screw bars over spring bars, because the spring bars will be the most likely failure point, and the screw bars are a lot more secure, playing into the Aquis's chops as a tool diver. They want it to have that integrated bracelet look though, and so that's what you get.







Typicall corporate bs.

Like that time when Sony decided to push their proprietary Memory Pro Stick Duo. Everyone was like "Sony, SD and micro SD are well known, used and preffered by 99% of the world, maybe use them?"

And Sony gave the usual corporate response

"Muh quality, muh technology, muh vision."

(but in the end they started using them since the memory stick died)


----------



## MrDisco99

Aspirin-san said:


> Typicall corporate bs.
> 
> Like that time when Sony decided to push their proprietary Memory Pro Stick Duo. Everyone was like "Sony, SD and micro SD are well known, used and preffered by 99% of the world, maybe use them?"
> 
> And Sony gave the usual corporate response
> 
> "Muh quality, muh technology, muh vision."
> 
> (but in the end they started using them since the memory stick died)


Sony has many bad examples of this behavior over the last several decades... Betamax, MiniDisc, UMD... you'd think they'd have learned by now.


----------



## Jeff Pesos

MrDisco99 said:


> Sony has many bad examples of this behavior over the last several decades... Betamax, MiniDisc, UMD... you'd think they'd have learned by now.


It's free money in royalties when a proprietary format becomes the norm. Of course they're gonna try it whenever possible. They're a business after all.


----------



## percysmith

Aspirin-san said:


> Other well paid tubers did not mentioned it and basically lost their minds praising it.


Bruce Williams ragged Oris for it. I'll go chck out Engineer Wannabe's.


----------



## krayzie

Well Sony did win on Blu-Ray.

You can say the same for Apple, but that's because Steve Jobs had really close ties with Sony.

Guess where the ideas for the Apple Store, the Issey Miyake black turtleneck uniform, 3.5" floppy drive, Trinitron monitors, CD-ROM, Powerbook, super thin Macbook Air with chiclet keyboard, down to that toggle switch on the iPhone, slider lock, etc all originally came from lol!

The ATRAC compression on the Minidisc, and GPS on the Handycam idea were from Apple.


----------



## Aspirin-san

Jeff Pesos said:


> It's free money in royalties when a proprietary format becomes the norm. Of course they're gonna try it whenever possible. They're a business after all.


Yeah, but sometimes you godda take a hint. They almost killed Playstation with 3's obnoxious CPU architecture and unfriendly enviorment for developing. Learned their lessson again the hard way. 
They might be profit seekers businessmen, but they took a lot of Ls and they are more careful now


----------



## Mr.Jones82

percysmith said:


> Bruce Williams ragged Oris for it. I'll go chck out Engineer Wannabe's.


Funny thing is he has a conversation with Random Rob where he talks about how he stands by the Oris and loves everything WISs hate and totally supports the Oris because WIS types are just being stupidly picky...and then posts a video trashing it. Hahahahaha. He is such a joke.


----------



## vsh

Stopped watching R-R and B-R a long time ago, the former is about as entertaining as a speck of dust and the latter is obnoxious at the best of times.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

vsh said:


> Stopped watching R-R and B-R a long time ago, the former is about as entertaining as a speck of dust and the other is obnoxious at the best of times.


Like anything else, it becomes a business. Brands stop sending you watches if you trash them. Same thing goes for viewers of the channel that send watches in. They aren't going to keep sending them in if you trash their watch.

The only truly objective way to rum a channel like that is to purchase the watch outright, with your own money, and review it. That's not usually viable unless you've got a serious bankroll.

BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## ahonobaka

__
http://instagr.am/p/CJQFGNth6j6/

Appears to be a MM300 LE for the Hong Kong region?


----------



## ItFromDawes

Aspirin-san said:


> Check Engineer Wannabe.
> 
> Dude covered his little adventure with Oris 400 really well.
> 
> Rob HAD to acknowledge this, but in my eyes he gave it a free pas playing out to be a "not a big deal, guys LMAO, stop it".
> Obviously that is his oppinion, and I don't agree with him.
> Other well paid tubers did not mentioned it and basically lost their minds praising it.
> I am not a big fan of Oris - especially their retarded proprietary lug design, but they are praised a lot for being the underdog that is not part of the evil Swatch corporation.
> 
> Plus I know most guys are not that stupid to believe coporate BS PR talk


Rob doesn't care that much because it seems like he doesn't keep a watch longer than a few days. They all get flipped and he moves onto something else shiny. Engineer Wannabe seems to do videos on watches he wants to own.


----------



## josayeee

ahonobaka said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CJQFGNth6j6/
> 
> Appears to be a MM300 LE for the Hong Kong region?


Seiko has been pretty good with their releases lately but a part of me is still worried this might come out looking a little too funky for my liking.


----------



## vsh

I'm just waiting for the re-issue of this to hit the top-seller lists worldwide.


----------



## valuewatchguy

ahonobaka said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CJQFGNth6j6/
> 
> Appears to be a MM300 LE for the Hong Kong region?


Sla045


----------



## josayeee

That looks pretty good


----------



## valuewatchguy

josayeee said:


> That looks pretty good


I'm a bit underwhelmed.


----------



## Time Seller

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm a bit underwhelmed.


For what this watch will most likely cost, I agree.


----------



## RLSL

Average design for extra money. I rather go for the blue/green MM300.


----------



## aks12r

nice twist on the colour scheme but what's the price of this limited edition? Apologies if I missed that info in the marketing blurb!


----------



## vsh

Bezel colour is nice, the dial is bland.


----------



## yokied

Looks very Hodinkee


----------



## lxnastynotch93

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm a bit underwhelmed.


They're running out of ideas for sure.

The O Team


----------



## vsh

lxnastynotch93 said:


> They're running out of ideas for sure.


That's surely not a problem, conservative management and marketing is.


----------



## georgefl74

I'm wondering and maybe the more educated members can answer: what's with Seikos refusal to make a deep black dial? We are seeing all shades of grey imaginable but I haven't seen a simple deep black dial in a mid to higher tier watch for ages.


----------



## aquamoeba

I am pretty sure in the 100's of new watches they released in 2020, you can find a deep black dial. But maybe not in the watch you were hoping for... ie:


----------



## Davekaye90

georgefl74 said:


> I'm wondering and maybe the more educated members can answer: what's with Seikos refusal to make a deep black dial? We are seeing all shades of grey imaginable but I haven't seen a simple deep black dial in a mid to higher tier watch for ages.


----------



## Galaga

vsh said:


> Stopped watching R-R and B-R a long time ago, the former is about as entertaining as a speck of dust and the latter is obnoxious at the best of times.


I disagree. I think they are both nice guys. Rob does review plenty of sh!tters though and Bruce has just moved on from Seiko and likes better watches now.


----------



## bxtime

Once most watch enthusiasts go full time on You Tube as a business the quality of their reviews drops significantly. As a business, you have no choice but to pander to the brands that provide you with watches and support your channel. No getting around it and I'm not criticizig the decsion but all indepndence is out the window once that happens regardless of what the reviewer may say. Just can't bite the hand that feeds you.


----------



## nvrp813

Davekaye90 said:


>


Looks great. What ref# is it?


----------



## Kev161

georgefl74 said:


> I'm wondering and maybe the more educated members can answer: what's with Seikos refusal to make a deep black dial? We are seeing all shades of grey imaginable but I haven't seen a simple deep black dial in a mid to higher tier watch for ages.


Vol.5 Every color has a reason. | by Seiko watch design


----------



## krayzie

Isn't the urushi dial deep black like 2001 monolith black?


----------



## Hank Scorpio

nvrp813 said:


> Looks great. What ref# is it?


Looks to be an sbdc125


----------



## LLJ

I like the trend of Seiko moving away from the Monster-style handset and mouse pointer hour hand. That was something I didn’t care for on the Baby Marinemaster.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

Youtube watch reviewing is a business for these guys? I never knew that was possible...


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Nuove uscite 2021! 

Novità Seiko 2021 - page 3


__
http://instagr.am/p/CJmCOSoLfjy/


----------



## valuewatchguy

no other info, a friend emailed this to me. Not sure it's legit?


----------



## AlvaroVitali

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15631355
> 
> 
> no other info, a friend emailed this to me. Not sure it's legit?


Novità Seiko 2021 - page 3


----------



## Davekaye90

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Youtube watch reviewing is a business for these guys? I never knew that was possible...


I don't know what RR does, I don't really watch his stuff. Bruce Williams though isn't reviewing watches on YouTube as a day job. You don't make Vacheron money on YT unless you're someone like MKBHD or Doug DeMuro, people who regularly get millions of views per video. BW isn't even close to being the most popular watch reviewer, let alone in that upper echelon of YouTubers.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15631355
> 
> 
> no other info, a friend emailed this to me. Not sure it's legit?


I wonder if this will be the new entry level diver. A replacement for the SKX maybe? Doesn't seem to share any design language with vintage or current watches.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monomachos

AlvaroVitali said:


> Nuove uscite 2021!
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 3
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CJmCOSoLfjy/


Might very well be a second alpinist for me then - not sure exactly which though.


----------



## clyde_frog

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15631355
> 
> 
> no other info, a friend emailed this to me. Not sure it's legit?


Total lack of imagination. That's as boring and generic as it gets. Also, where's the Prospex logo?


----------



## Tltuae

AlvaroVitali said:


> Nuove uscite 2021!
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 3
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CJmCOSoLfjy/


Cool cool. I'm deciding between the kings, gonna wait for these to show up.


----------



## johnMcKlane

I wonder if the Manta ray II will have the same dial ?


----------



## superultramega

tentimestwenty said:


> I will never buy a watch thicker than 13mm. 10 is ideal. These fat watches are like women wearing huge heels. Totally for show and you take them off the moment you get home. Totally uncomfortable even with big wrists.


But do fat watches give biceps better definition?


----------



## AlvaroVitali

[QUOTE = "johnMcKlane, post: 52839264, membro: 1241450"]
Mi chiedo se il Manta ray II avrà lo stesso quadrante?
[/ CITAZIONE]

Novità Seiko 2021


----------



## timetellinnoob

I'm guessing those are those watches that people can order special orders of? the pictures of them tend to look like slightly blander than a base model that doesn't quite exist.... they had that tic tac beaut that people kept posting pics of; kind of looked like an alpinist-light. and another was the 'mohawk' diver but it didn't have the mohawk part of the bezel, it had a plainer (nicer) bezel. in fact these kind of look like that, but with a bezel style that accepts an insert, and using a new dial. but proportionally kind of reminds me of those mohawk-bezel divers.

basically models you can't purchase outright. esp given the model numbers on that link. SD 1J and 1L. and not like SRPF## or something new models would have.


----------



## MrDisco99

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15631355
> 
> 
> no other info, a friend emailed this to me. Not sure it's legit?


This is the first new diver design I've liked in a long time... no frills, just basics, but still very much a Seiko aesthetic. Could even be the SKX successor we wanted. I wonder how much they will sell for.


----------



## mi6_

timetellinnoob said:


> I'm guessing those are those watches that people can order special orders of? the pictures of them tend to look like slightly blander than a base model that doesn't quite exist.... they had that tic tac beaut that people kept posting pics of; kind of looked like an alpinist-light. and another was the 'mohawk' diver but it didn't have the mohawk part of the bezel, it had a plainer (nicer) bezel. in fact these kind of look like that, but with a bezel style that accepts an insert, and using a new dial. but proportionally kind of reminds me of those mohawk-bezel divers.
> 
> basically models you can't purchase outright. esp given the model numbers on that link. SD 1J and 1L. and not like SRPF## or something new models would have.


I think this is the most realistic scenario. You can order these in batches as a corporate gift. If they were a legitimate release you'd think they'd either be a Seiko 5 or a Prospex diver.


----------



## ahonobaka

They're essentially the BAPE watch in normal and red/blue and likely part of that custom build program/not part of Prospex or a wider release


----------



## JJ312

Davekaye90 said:


> Bruce Williams though isn't reviewing watches on YouTube as a day job.


Not true, he mentioned a few months back that he was quitting his "day job" to focus on YouTube full-time. I don't think he's pulling in Vacheron money from YouTube so my guess is his wife makes great money or he comes from money.


----------



## Kinboat

MrDisco99 said:


> This is the first new diver design I've liked in a long time... no frills, just basics, but still very much a Seiko aesthetic. Could even be the SKX successor we wanted. I wonder how much they will sell for.


I was about to say the same. Looks like a new original design no frills dive watch. I like it a lot.


----------



## Joll71

ahonobaka said:


> They're essentially the BAPE watch in normal and red/blue and likely part of that custom build program/not part of Prospex or a wider release


Yeah, they're from the JDM personalisation series


----------



## MrDisco99

timetellinnoob said:


> I'm guessing those are those watches that people can order special orders of? the pictures of them tend to look like slightly blander than a base model that doesn't quite exist.... they had that tic tac beaut that people kept posting pics of; kind of looked like an alpinist-light. and another was the 'mohawk' diver but it didn't have the mohawk part of the bezel, it had a plainer (nicer) bezel. in fact these kind of look like that, but with a bezel style that accepts an insert, and using a new dial. but proportionally kind of reminds me of those mohawk-bezel divers.
> 
> basically models you can't purchase outright. esp given the model numbers on that link. SD 1J and 1L. and not like SRPF## or something new models would have.


Yep... found them here...









セイコーオリジナルウオッチ｜腕時計


法人向けオリジナル時計の製作はセイコーウオッチへ。自社ブランドのオリジナル時計や、販促用のノベルティ時計、記念品・オリジナルギフトとしての時計など、お客様に相応しいオリジナル時計を製作いたします。



original.seiko-watch.co.jp


----------



## Kinboat

MrDisco99 said:


> Yep... found them here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> セイコーオリジナルウオッチ｜腕時計
> 
> 
> 法人向けオリジナル時計の製作はセイコーウオッチへ。自社ブランドのオリジナル時計や、販促用のノベルティ時計、記念品・オリジナルギフトとしての時計など、お客様に相応しいオリジナル時計を製作いたします。
> 
> 
> 
> original.seiko-watch.co.jp


What a damn shame. I'd love to get my hands on these two. Not willing to order 300 of either though


----------



## timetellinnoob

surprised no one from WUS has wants to make a list of names to commission one of these. the Seiko Watchuseek.


----------



## MrDisco99

These often leak out in collabs with retail shops like Tic Tac and Nano Universe.


----------



## Watch19

I like that Seiko includes the vertical lug to lug dimension on these catalog pages. Wish they'd added that to all their descriptions.


----------



## Joll71

Watch19 said:


> I like that Seiko includes the vertical lug to lug dimension on these catalog pages. Wish they'd added that to all their descriptions.


Their websites all have the lug to lug dims


----------



## Watch19

Joll71 said:


> Their websites all have the lug to lug dims


Not these:








Official Seiko Watches Shop


Seiko is a world leader in the watch industry dedicated to perfection and focused on innovation, quality, and craftsmanship. Free 2-day shipping on all orders. Seiko fine Japanese automatic, chronograph, diver, quartz wrist watches. Seiko 5 Sports, Prospex, Presage, Essentials, Men's, Women's...




seikousa.com













Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com





What Seiko websites are you looking at?


----------



## aalin13

Watch19 said:


> Not these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official Seiko Watches Shop
> 
> 
> Seiko is a world leader in the watch industry dedicated to perfection and focused on innovation, quality, and craftsmanship. Free 2-day shipping on all orders. Seiko fine Japanese automatic, chronograph, diver, quartz wrist watches. Seiko 5 Sports, Prospex, Presage, Essentials, Men's, Women's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seikousa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Seiko websites are you looking at?


Look for the individual model's page on the global site, for example:









SNR029J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## Watch19

aalin13 said:


> Look for the individual model's page on the global site, for example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNR029J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com


Good to know. 
Thanks


----------



## Galaga

Kinboat said:


> What a damn shame. I'd love to get my hands on these two. Not willing to order 300 of either though


Is that Alpinist lookalike a 40mm like the tic tac?


----------



## Wallyg

First, my favorite watches are Seiko. Amazing design variety, at an OK value price point.
But let’s be honest, quality control is average, to below. Maybe they still have employees in Japan drawing the designs but then they are emailed to some factory Malaysia to be slapped together. This is not the program that established the Seiko brand. 
So IMO they are cruising. And China makers ( Zelos, San Martin, any bronze watches, etc.) are catching up and will soon eat Seiko’s lunch.


----------



## Davekaye90

Wallyg said:


> First, my favorite watches are Seiko. Amazing design variety, at an OK value price point.
> But let's be honest, quality control is average, to below. Maybe they still have employees in Japan drawing the designs but then they are emailed to some factory Malaysia to be slapped together. This is not the program that established the Seiko brand.
> So IMO they are cruising. And China makers ( Zelos, San Martin, any bronze watches, etc.) are catching up and will soon eat Seiko's lunch.


Let's not be too hasty just yet. Alignments may be off, sure, but Seiko is still an absolutely humongous company. They make their own quartz crystals. Are those San Martin watches using Seagull or other Chinese movements, or are they using NH35s? They aren't going anywhere. What's changed, in my opinion, is that the value you used to get with a Seiko vs. moderately priced Swiss brands is now gone. The Shogun at $900 is a great watch. At $1500, for an uglier version with a cyclops and an extra 20 hours on a still 3hz movement? Not interested.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

SBSA099, 5 Sports Limited Edition:

Novità Seiko 2020 - page 58


----------



## mi6_

Wallyg said:


> First, my favorite watches are Seiko. Amazing design variety, at an OK value price point.
> But let's be honest, quality control is average, to below. Maybe they still have employees in Japan drawing the designs but then they are emailed to some factory Malaysia to be slapped together. This is not the program that established the Seiko brand.
> So IMO they are cruising. And China makers ( Zelos, San Martin, any bronze watches, etc.) are catching up and will soon eat Seiko's lunch.


Hahaha yes the micro brands (most who wouldn't exist without Seiko Instrument movements) and produce a few thousand affordable watches per year are really giving Seiko a run for their money. Seiko probably sells millions of watches at all price tiers in a year and is in no danger from ANY microbrand that produces cheap Seiko knockoffs (San Martin).


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Wallyg said:


> First, my favorite watches are Seiko. Amazing design variety, at an OK value price point.
> But let's be honest, quality control is average, to below. Maybe they still have employees in Japan drawing the designs but then they are emailed to some factory Malaysia to be slapped together. This is not the program that established the Seiko brand.
> So IMO they are cruising. And China makers ( Zelos, San Martin, any bronze watches, etc.) are catching up and will soon eat Seiko's lunch.


Seiko has been in business since 1881 and is diversified far beyond watches. I think there are over 37 different companies under the Seiko Group "umbrella" so to speak.

So yeah, not sure where those Chinese mirobrands are going to get their lunch from, but it certainly won't be Seiko's that they're eating.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13

Dark Manta Ray models

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tltuae

damn, are those LE? $800 bucks yikes


----------



## h_zee13

Tltuae said:


> damn, are those LE? $800 bucks yikes


I don't think they are. Last model was $850 here in Canada, so $825 is actually a bargain 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## konners

h_zee13 said:


> Dark Manta Ray models
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Nice to see some new straps coming through.

Dark because of a slightly different hue of the case?


----------



## Joll71

konners said:


> Nice to see some new straps coming through.
> 
> Dark because of a slightly different hue of the case?


Dark because night? These are darker than the previous mantas.

Looks like bead-blasted cases.

EDIT: and you can barely see it, but there's a lume plot at 3 on the turtle as well as on the samurai


----------



## clyde_frog

Kinboat said:


> What a damn shame. I'd love to get my hands on these two. Not willing to order 300 of either though


Hey if you did order 300 of them, at least you'd get to take your pick of 1 or 2 that have no alignment issues.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13

konners said:


> Nice to see some new straps coming through.
> 
> Dark because of a slightly different hue of the case?


The case is darker and the dial is also darker.

I also appreciate the new rubber strap


----------



## Henrixen

h_zee13 said:


> Dark Manta Ray models
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Damn, I just ordered the previous manta turtle . I like the less shiny look of this version, a better match for a tool watch.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13

SBDC133...what are your thoughts?



https://item.rakuten.co.jp/capsule/item-63026/
































Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13

Henrixen said:


> Damn, I just ordered the previous manta turtle . I like the less shiny look of this version, a better match for a tool watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I also like the straps better

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## konners

Joll71 said:


> Dark because night? These are darker than the previous mantas.
> 
> Looks like bead-blasted cases.
> 
> EDIT: and you can barely see it, but there's a lume plot at 3 on the turtle as well as on the samurai


Good spot!

Bead blasted cases could be cool..


----------



## konners

h_zee13 said:


> SBDC133...what are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> https://item.rakuten.co.jp/capsule/item-63026/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Looks great to me. Not sure I'd get one myself though. Perhaps green will be the new black.. or blue..


----------



## wildenkidu

h_zee13 said:


> SBDC133...what are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> https://item.rakuten.co.jp/capsule/item-63026/
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I think it looks great. I am going to quote myself from the SPB185/187 thread, because I have been so eagerly awaiting this release:



wildenkidu said:


> It looks like, similar to other recent Prospex limited editions, it comes with both bracelet and rubber strap. While I am not certain I am feeling the green strap, I am glad that they went with it - can always pick up a black one from Uncle Seiko or similar.
> 
> My biggest concern was that they were going to go with gold for the hands/indices, similar to the SPB105 'Dark Green Sunset' - I, personally, hate the mismatch between those and the white/steel elsewhere. So I am *thrilled* that the gold is only an accent from the second hand and that everything else matches (similar to the SBDC079 'Ginza'); also happy to see that the red stoplight is still present on the gold hand.
> 
> Can't wait to see what the MSRP will be in USD - but I am pretty sure this is going to be my pickup for this year.


----------



## h_zee13

wildenkidu said:


> I think it looks great. I am going to quote myself from the SPB185/187 thread, because I have been so eagerly awaiting this release:


The SPB105 doesn't look that bad in person. What I don't like is having the hands in one color and the indices in another. But I do feel like having just the seconds hand gold was the right move

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## wildenkidu

h_zee13 said:


> The SPB105 doesn't look that bad in person. What I don't like is having the hands in one color and the indices in another. But I do feel like having just the seconds hand gold was the right move
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Yeah - the one time I tried one (SPB105) on, the colors didn't sit well with me - but I, admittedly, came in biased after looking at the pictures online. I am happy about the choices here.


----------



## Galaga

h_zee13 said:


> Dark Manta Ray models
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


It would be good if they're darker because they are titanium.


----------



## Augusto67

Galaga said:


> It would be good if they're darker because they are titanium.


----------



## ChrisDyson

h_zee13 said:


> Dark Manta Ray models
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


How are you finding these on that site? They're not listed under Seiko or Coming Soon. Recently bought my first Seiko from there, I check the site often.


----------



## Augusto67

SBDX043


----------



## h_zee13

ChrisDyson said:


> How are you finding these on that site? They're not listed under Seiko or Coming Soon. Recently bought my first Seiko from there, I check the site often.


It was posted on their Facebook page and I just clicked on the link there

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisDyson

h_zee13 said:


> It was posted on their Facebook page and I just clicked on the link there
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Ah nice! I got rid of Facebook a while ago, have to admit it makes it a lot harder to keep up sometimes. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## aks12r

Augusto67 said:


> SBDX043
> 
> View attachment 15635047


that look pretty good! although I'm not sure about the lume plot at 3 oclock breaking up the chapter ring


----------



## Batboy

Kinboat said:


> W


Who wouldn't want a watch with Hard Rex glass?


----------



## h_zee13

aks12r said:


> that look pretty good! although I'm not sure about the lume plot at 3 oclock breaking up the chapter ring


This has to be the wrist implementation so far. The new MM200 gets a pass because there is no chapter ring, the dark Manta Ray Turtle and Samurai get a pass because they don't affect the chapter ring (but is still weird because of the date magnifier)

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

Augusto67 said:


> SBDX043
> 
> View attachment 15635047


WTF have they done to that... It's a mess.


----------



## JesseG

Davekaye90 said:


> Let's not be too hasty just yet. Alignments may be off, sure, but Seiko is still an absolutely humongous company. They make their own quartz crystals. Are those San Martin watches using Seagull or other Chinese movements, or are they using NH35s? They aren't going anywhere. What's changed, in my opinion, is that the value you used to get with a Seiko vs. moderately priced Swiss brands is now gone. The Shogun at $900 is a great watch. At $1500, for an uglier version with a cyclops and an extra 20 hours on a still 3hz movement? Not interested.


I agree to a certain extent with that. Seiko introduced the first quartz watch, and Spring Drive. Both are/were groundbreaking achievements. But there is only so much you can do with traditional watch technology.A mechanical movement can only be improved so much. Even a quartz movement can only be improved a small amount now. I think we are seeing a "peak" in those technologies. Soooo, you have these watch companies all competing with limited improvements. I think Swatch with their Swissmatic or whatever it's called was trying to see how much they could cut costs and innovate at the same time. But I'm not really interested in owning a watch with that movement. 
The Chinese knockoff companies will absolutely copy anything from Seiko, Citizen, Swatch, ETA. In a small way I think Seiko helped create that monster by selling the NH movements. But let's be honest, China was going to copy them anyway. Not to say that Chinese people aren't smart enough to create their own watch movements, etc, but why do that when you have a country with such lax copyright laws?? Where is the incentive to innovate?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

aks12r said:


> that look pretty good! although* I'm not sure about the lume plot at 3 oclock breaking up the chapter ring*


there's a whole wave of this that i feel is just getting started. people should prepare, lol...


----------



## aalin13

aks12r said:


> that look pretty good! although I'm not sure about the lume plot at 3 oclock breaking up the chapter ring


I think it's terrible, I sure hope that this design doesn't replace the SLA021/023 eventually.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

Augusto67 said:


> SBDX043
> 
> View attachment 15635047


Seiko just destroyed that watch by cramming the indice into the chapter ring. Not one person wanted an indice there. What a horrible decision. If they insist on having lume at 3, then remove the date altogether or make it a lumed date wheel


----------



## Robotaz

ChrisDyson said:


> Ah nice! I got rid of Facebook a while ago, have to admit it makes it a lot harder to keep up sometimes. Thanks for the heads up!


Places of interest are starting to realize a lot of us aren't on FB. For example, local breweries are putting websites together for news about all of them instead of everyone having to deal with a bunch of FB pages, which many of us don't look at. It's picking up momentum. I have to say a marker for the recovery of sanity in America will be the decline of FB. I can't wait to see it go the way of MySpace.


----------



## Davekaye90

h_zee13 said:


> This has to be the wrist implementation so far. The new MM200 gets a pass because there is no chapter ring, the dark Manta Ray Turtle and Samurai get a pass because they don't affect the chapter ring (but is still weird because of the date magnifier)
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


The tiny applied marker at 3 is horrible on this. It makes the balance of the watch look WORSE than if it wasn't there! Who thinks this is a good idea? FFS put a frame around the date window and be done with it.


----------



## Davekaye90

JesseG said:


> I agree to a certain extent with that. Seiko introduced the first quartz watch, and Spring Drive. Both are/were groundbreaking achievements. But there is only so much you can do with traditional watch technology.A mechanical movement can only be improved so much. Even a quartz movement can only be improved a small amount now. I think we are seeing a "peak" in those technologies. Soooo, you have these watch companies all competing with limited improvements. I think Swatch with their Swissmatic or whatever it's called was trying to see how much they could cut costs and innovate at the same time. But I'm not really interested in owning a watch with that movement.
> The Chinese knockoff companies will absolutely copy anything from Seiko, Citizen, Swatch, ETA. In a small way I think Seiko helped create that monster by selling the NH movements. But let's be honest, China was going to copy them anyway. Not to say that Chinese people aren't smart enough to create their own watch movements, etc, but why do that when you have a country with such lax copyright laws?? Where is the incentive to innovate?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the question is do companies like San Martin start outselling Turtles and Samurais and Sumos, the answer is no. Seiko sells more watches than they do by an order of magnitude, and that's not changing any time soon. What I think is unfortunate is that Seiko seems to think that the 6R35 is good enough for them to now compete on an even pricing level with mid-tier Swatch brands, Oris, etc with products that have lazy QC and are in some cases sitting side-by-side with prior gen products from their A/Ds that cost half as much, with the only significant difference between them being the 6R35 from 6R15, and maybe a new crystal. Will we see the SPB14x and 18x drop hundreds of dollars in the next couple of years so that they are more in line with where the SPB051/077 are now? Maybe. Seiko seems to not want that to happen though, based on how they are allocating products to their dealers.

Automatic wrist watches were basically unchanged from 1948 and the Eterna-matic movement with its ball bearing rotor until Omega released their first watches with the co-axial escapement. This isn't a field where tons of innovation is happening, and hasn't been for a long time. What we are seeing now that we weren't in decades past are a lot more in-house calibers, and exotic materials for things like hair springs.

There were always going to be off the shelf movements whether Seiko contributed to that or not. It's just as easy to clone a Miyota 8 or 9K series movement as it is a 4R35. So far I've yet to see a Chinese watch that I find compelling, and I wouldn't touch even a moderately priced Seagull autochrono with a 10 foot pole. I think it's going to take a company to come along, and unabashedly do their own thing. It's easy to knock something off, even do a very good job of it like Ginault. It's much harder to come up with your own unique design, and have it work. It's true that there's only so much you can do with something like a diver, but that doesn't mean it's remotely impossible. The Omega SMP is case in point. It's recognizable from a mile away as an Omega SMP. Nothing else looks like it, and it's not remotely like a Submariner.

If a Chinese watch company wants to be taken seriously by western audiences, the smart thing to do would be to hire outside help. Hyundai and Kia wanted to try and compete with Audi and BMW, so they hired designers and engineers from Audi and BMW. It worked. AP and Vacheron were saved from the quartz crisis by hiring outside designers to create the Royal Oak and the 222. Do that. Get someone with some real talent to come up with a unique and compelling design, and use a Swiss movement, because that's what it's going to take. Nobody's paying $1K+ for a Chinese movement, other than the crazy people who were paying like $2K for a Worn & Wound Baltic chronograph.


----------



## Batboy

Davekaye90 said:


> What's changed, in my opinion, is that the value you used to get with a Seiko vs. moderately priced Swiss brands is now gone. The Shogun at $900 is a great watch. At $1500, for an uglier version with a cyclops and an extra 20 hours on a still 3hz movement? Not interested.


^ this. Well said.

And I agree about the Shogun. If Seiko is going hike the price of a watch from $900 to $1500, then it's got to sort out its designs. I'd been eagerly awaiting the new Shogun. Then Seiko made it more expensive and uglier! Not interested anymore.


----------



## Robotaz

Who would pay $1500 for a Shogun? lol

Seiko has gone off the deep end. I saw the rose gold emperor tuna went from $2500 to $3500. It just makes no sense. I have zero interest in any Seikos at this point. I think their marketers seriously have delusions of grandeur, to the point it’s insulting to me as a former Seiko fan.


----------



## LLJ

JesseG said:


> But there is only so much you can do with traditional watch technology.A mechanical movement can only be improved so much. Even a quartz movement can only be improved a small amount now. I think we are seeing a "peak" in those technologies.


Virginia Postrel writes about this situation: a consumer product category like computers reaches a plateau. You don't have to shop very hard to find a reliable, full-featured computer. So instead of shopping for reliability or features, you shop for a computer with style.

Not only can you sell more computers, you can charge more and get a higher profit margin. Other companies have the exact same Intel processor and nVidia graphics card, but they don't have the same style. People who want that style can only get it by buying your product.

Another one of Postrel's examples is keys. When you get a key duplicated, you can pay $2 for a generic key, but there are plenty of people who will pay $6 for the Hello Kitty version. See her book, "The Substance of Style" for more.


----------



## Stephen90s

Seiko probably researched on the pricing and know more or less how many people are willing to pay for the increased price. 

Value concious ppl like me are not quite happy about the change, but as long as ppl are still buying, there's nothing we can do about that. 

Slap an in-house Swiss movement to a Swiss made watch, it'll definitely be more expensive than a Seiko watch with equally reliable movement (I think). 

They'll try to go upmarket in price (QC issues or not), and see how the market responds. Until nobody buys them, this trend is not stopping as soon as we hope. 😅


----------



## MrDisco99

Stephen90s said:


> Slap an in-house Swiss movement to a Swiss made watch, it'll definitely be more expensive than a Seiko watch with equally reliable movement (I think).


So the Swiss only really use in house movements on the high end. You're probably looking at minimum $2K for that. Even so, Seiko's offerings at that price point are not quite to the same level. If you want movements equivalent to Swiss in house quality you're arguably looking at the 8L series which start very high.


----------



## Robotaz

MrDisco99 said:


> So the Swiss only really use in house movements on the high end. You're probably looking at minimum $2K for that. Even so, Seiko's offerings at that price point are not quite to the same level. If you want movements equivalent to Swiss in house quality you're arguably looking at the 8L series which start very high.


I think these questions and ideas lead one to wonder just how significant "in-house movement" really is. I say that thinking of an Asian micro brand that I own with a Seiko movement in it. It's arguably a generic movement, but "in-house" if you slap it in a Seiko. Kinda funny. To me, "in- house" is only relevant if it incorporates new technology or some other improvement not found out-of-house.


----------



## Stephen90s

Good points. But, desirability. Is a R brand worth the waiting list looking at the watch specs itself, or paid above retail? Not for me (if I am wealthy enough I may change my mind, lol). Would ppl who could afford it still buy it? Probably yes. Watch specs alone doesn't sell a watch. I am not a person that buys unfamiliar brand names, even good microbrands. 

My point, primarily was, R is doing what it's doing, because it can. Seiko is doing what it's doing, because it can. Is Seiko messing with us? maybe. Would I still buy it? Some models maybe.


----------



## tentimestwenty

It's very simple. They raise the price by 25% and they hope 25% less people buy. They come out even and they cut costs in the long run. If you've given up on gaining market share or growing the market as a whole, it's the only logical path for them. I agree it sucks and likely it just shows the jaded, over-the-hill management that has thrown in the towel at managing the business. Bean counters and clock watchers now. Sad, but also soooo common in most older businesses.



Robotaz said:


> Who would pay $1500 for a Shogun? lol
> 
> Seiko has gone off the deep end. I saw the rose gold emperor tuna went from $2500 to $3500. It just makes no sense. I have zero interest in any Seikos at this point. I think their marketers seriously have delusions of grandeur, to the point it's insulting to me as a former Seiko fan.


----------



## Tltuae

This thread is almost unreadable, pages and pages of useless discussions about price.


----------



## MrDisco99

Tltuae said:


> This thread is almost unreadable, pages and pages of useless discussions about price.


yeah... along with people complaining about the discussions on the thread.


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

Tltuae said:


> This thread is almost unreadable, pages and pages of useless discussions about price.


we are trying to discuss something important, the price rise in recent years are very relevant to discussions about new models, if you don't like it then stop reading these threads


----------



## Tltuae

Keep_Scrolling said:


> we are trying to discuss something important, the price rise in recent years are very relevant to discussions about new models, if you don't like it then stop reading these threads


there are about 250 pages of that same discussion, over and over and over. just saying.


----------



## Mediocre

I was excited to see the Naruto themed watches, because my oldest really enjoyed the series. It would be a meaningful gift.

Then I saw $450-$500 for a Seiko 5 and lost heart. If it were just a standard "Seiko", I would buy now. Seiko 5 has just been so saturated with cheap watches for so long, I could not see paying $500 for a Seiko 5. It feels similar to asking $500 for a mechanical Timex.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

NEIGHBORHOOD Limited Edition:









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 4


CITAZIONE (facciaz @ 2/1/2021, 20:28) molto gradevoli..ma sono solo per il mercato Japan?.Sono solo per il servizio di personalizzazione JDM




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## Snyde

Robotaz said:


> Who would pay $1500 for a Shogun? lol
> 
> Seiko has gone off the deep end. I saw the rose gold emperor tuna went from $2500 to $3500. It just makes no sense. I have zero interest in any Seikos at this point. I think their marketers seriously have delusions of grandeur, to the point it's insulting to me as a former Seiko fan.


Yup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Can't recall if this one has been posted. 
SBDY077 | 2021.JAN.15


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Alpinist 2021, STO 2021:









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 4


CITAZIONE (facciaz @ 2/1/2021, 20:28) molto gradevoli..ma sono solo per il mercato Japan?.Sono solo per il servizio di personalizzazione JDM




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## angelo red

News Seiko 2021


----------



## soulbazz

I quite like that SPB197 and SPB210. I wish the date wheel was black though.


----------



## Luftwaffel

angelo red said:


> News Seiko 2021
> View attachment 15639360


omg, those alpinists....


----------



## thegamblershand

Is that spb197 not the same as the spb199? The LE alpinist?


----------



## Luftwaffel

thegamblershand said:


> Is that spb197 not the same as the spb199? The LE alpinist?


Looks like it... If it is, they have undermined the whole point with a limited edition. And the spb199 is the last limited I will ever buy from Seiko.


----------



## jmai

Not digging those new rubber straps on the Sumo and Samurai. Really hope they don't get rid of the vented straps!


----------



## redhed18

It's spelled Neighbourhood... dead to me, lol


----------



## phoenix844884

thegamblershand said:


> Is that spb197 not the same as the spb199? The LE alpinist?


It is, and now I am royally pissed at Seiko for doing this. I went through the whole trouble of involving a friend in the procurement, the carriage, and final delivery of that watch, even paid a slight overhead for shipping and handling considering the bloody thing was sold in Europe and I am being cuckolded here in India, and now Seiko releases the same watch with a bracelet? I would have bought this one as my first choice instead of those crummy Seiko straps.

I quite agree with most of the recent sentiments regarding the price increase. While Seiko is well within their rights to raise prices to whatever level they see fit, the lack of actual innovation and basically swindling us fans by releasing ten new dial colors isn't going to fly for too long. Sure, they might entice some new buyers who don't know better, but(I hope) the loss of a good number from their fan base will become apparent to them at some point.

Then again, these are long standing businesses and they didn't get so far by caring about their fans. Numbers is what matters most.


----------



## thegamblershand

phoenix844884 said:


> It is, and now I am royally pissed at Seiko for doing this. I went through the whole trouble of involving a friend in the procurement, the carriage, and final delivery of that watch, even paid a slight overhead for shipping and handling considering the bloody thing was sold in Europe and I am being cuckolded here in India, and now Seiko releases the same watch with a bracelet? I would have bought this one as my first choice instead of those crummy Seiko straps.
> 
> I quite agree with most of the recent sentiments regarding the price increase. While Seiko is well within their rights to raise prices to whatever level they see fit, the lack of actual innovation and basically swindling us fans by releasing ten new dial colors isn't going to fly for too long. Sure, they might entice some new buyers who don't know better, but(I hope) the loss of a good number from their fan base will become apparent to them at some point.
> 
> Then again, these are long standing businesses and they didn't get so far by caring about their fans. Numbers is what matters most.


I can't say I agree with the straps, I have the leather on the SPB157 and I love it. The issue is the fact it was meant to be a limited piece. The whole watch as a whole is still limited to 2020 pieces. As in the whole package and the numbered caseback but still. I don't feel it's right. And I'm sure if someone was to ask seiko and they answered, they would say a similar thing. But maybe the dial isn't the exact same after all. We can't say for sure until more pics are out.


----------



## thegamblershand

angelo red said:


> News Seiko 2021
> View attachment 15639360


are these real I wonder. What's the original source? The turtle and samurai using the manta rays again seems off


----------



## valuewatchguy

angelo red said:


> News Seiko 2021


SPB211 is new right? Looks like it might be a brown dial with gold accents. Looks good but the overall design looks very plain/basic.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Halifax is advertising the new King Seiko KSK reissue









Seiko - King Seiko 140th Anniversary


Never before in the company’s history had there been a period of such creativity and achievement. From the first Grand Seiko in 1960... King Seiko SJE083J1




halifaxwatch.com





$4,450 CAD


----------



## Davekaye90

Curious to see how that DLC/brown/gold "sharp edges" watch turns out in IRL photos.


----------



## SSingh1975

I quite like the new turtle (SRPF77) with the newer rubber strap. Not a fan of 'sea' or grooved dials in the prev Save the Ocean and others. I prefer a matte dial with no effects. Looks like it's probably the same specs as the 2020 King Turtles but with matte dial and new rubber strap (plus sapphire and ceremic bezel). I'm saving up for the new Tuna but $1300 (AD price) is still somewhat shocking for a quartz Seiko.


----------



## thegamblershand

SSingh1975 said:


> I quite like the new turtle (SRPF77) with the newer rubber strap. Not a fan of 'sea' or grooved dials in the prev Save the Ocean and others. I prefer a matte dial with no effects. Looks like it's probably the same specs as the 2020 King Turtles but with matte dial and new rubber strap (plus sapphire and ceremic bezel). I'm saving up for the new Tuna but $1300 (AD price) is still somewhat shocking for a quartz Seiko.


if you zoom in you'll see they still have the manta
Rays. Not sure if that's also what you meant.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

TheMeasure said:


> Can't recall if this one has been posted.
> SBDY077 | 2021.JAN.15





thegamblershand said:


> Is that spb197 not the same as the spb199? The LE alpinist?


Hopefully!


----------



## thegamblershand

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Hoepfully!


So after a little bit more research this is what I found out about the alpinist models.

So if this is correct there will be the SPB201J1 grey limited edition of 2021 pieces for the European market.

The one that looks similar to the SPB199 will also be a European exclusive. Supposedly it's similar but not the same as the Mountain glacier. After comparing photos I would say it looks more like the SNK621 dial shade of grey.

great for European market but they have limited them again to Europe which is not going to make some happy. This is provided all the information is correct.


----------



## konners

angelo red said:


> News Seiko 2021
> View attachment 15639360


Looks like they're introducing a smaller MarineMaster right there. Good work Seiko 👍😉


----------



## SSingh1975

So went down the internet rabbit hole for upcoming Turtles and found a better picture of the Manta Ray and looks like this is the "dark edition". This is the actual dial...perfection for me. Wonder when this is being released...will match the stingray tattoo on my forearm...lol (Pacific Islander here).


----------



## Stephen90s

jmai said:


> Not digging those new rubber straps on the Sumo and Samurai. Really hope they don't get rid of the vented straps!


Turtle and Samurai u mean?


----------



## Stephen90s

For the new Manta Ray versions, the case colour is also in a darker shade.


----------



## Pongster

Batboy said:


> I agree with @wildenkidu and struggle with the cyclops. Why, oh why did Seiko spoil some great designs by adding a cyclops?


in the land of the blind, the one-eyed cyclops is the king


----------



## Dopamina

konners said:


> Looks like they're introducing a smaller MarineMaster right there. Good work Seiko


The sla 047? Do you think there is no chapter ring?

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Atchoouuummmm

konners said:


> Looks like they're introducing a smaller MarineMaster right there. Good work Seiko ??


Hey it's not smaller, it is still 44,3mm. 
i made this picture quickly on paint and for some reason the SLA pic was smaller and i didn't want to increase its size as it would pixelise it more.

i took the pictures from an official Seiko document i got.


----------



## jcartw20

h_zee13 said:


> SBDC133...what are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> https://item.rakuten.co.jp/capsule/item-63026/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Finally, some decent pics of this one! In the market for a green dial so it's probably going to be a toss-up between this, the SPB153 or an Oris 65 green / bronze. Decisions...decisions.


----------



## konners

jcartw20 said:


> Finally, some decent pics of this one! In the market for a green dial so it's probably going to be a toss-up between this, the SPB153 or an Oris 65 green / bronze. Decisions...decisions.


Top two photos look like it has a gradient green dial, but the last dial pic suggests otherwise.


----------



## konners

Atchoouuummmm said:


> Hey it's not smaller, it is still 44,3mm.
> i made this picture quickly on paint and for some reason the SLA pic was smaller and i didn't want to increase its size as it would pixelise it more.
> 
> i took the pictures from an official Seiko document i got.





Dopamina said:


> The sla 047? Do you think there is no chapter ring?
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


I was just having a bit of fun ?


----------



## The Syrian Charlie Harper

The new limited edition Alpinist (only for Europe I think), what do you guys think? Is Seiko going to release a limited edition Alpinist every year now ?


----------



## thegamblershand

The Syrian Charlie Harper said:


> The new limited edition Alpinist (only for Europe I think), what do you guys think? Is Seiko going to release a limited edition Alpinist every year now ?
> View attachment 15643624
> View attachment 15643625


i like it but I prefer the 199 LE.
I would be concerned the mirrored indices clash too much with the grey dial. I also really like the leather that came with the 199 over this brown.


----------



## The Syrian Charlie Harper

thegamblershand said:


> i like it but I prefer the 199 LE.
> I would be concerned the mirrored indices clash too much with the grey dial. I also really like the leather that came with the 199 over this brown.


I agree, nothing special here apart from the watch being a limited edition, it will be 790 Euro too, so I prefer to get one of the 4 base colors for around 550 Euro.
I think it will sell out anyway and you will find it next week on Ebay for 1000+ just because of the limited edition tag.
I am waiting for the 197 and I hope it will be a normal edition one, so everybody can buy it, even though that will suck for people who bought
the 199 and spent 850+ Euro on it.


----------



## blr

The Syrian Charlie Harper said:


> The new limited edition Alpinist (only for Europe I think), what do you guys think? Is Seiko going to release a limited edition Alpinist every year now ?


The watch looks great, but I'm a bit tired of these limited editions. Why can't they just release one international model at a decent price and be done with it ?! I have a SARB017 and love it. Paid 300 Euro for it 3 years ago. Now, the prices of these LEs have gone through the roof.


----------



## redhed18

Fratello is up to something...

Launching on their new web store on Friday January 15th









Calling All Adventurers! New Launch Coming To The Fratello Shop!


Our plans for the Fratello Shop in 2021 are big. As luck would have it, the first new launch is nearly upon us...




www.fratellowatches.com





Or are they just finally catching up on the previous LE, and making it available for general sale ???

i.e.








Seiko Alpinist SPB199J1 European Limited Edition Release


The new Seiko Alpinist SPB199J1 debuts on Fratello and will be available for two weeks on pre-order from the Fratello shop.




www.fratellowatches.com





Recent posts:


__
http://instagr.am/p/CJ5vfb6LiXD/


----------



## h_zee13

redhed18 said:


> Fratello is up to something...
> 
> Launching on their new web store on Friday January 15th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling All Adventurers! New Launch Coming To The Fratello Shop!
> 
> 
> Our plans for the Fratello Shop in 2021 are big. As luck would have it, the first new launch is nearly upon us...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fratellowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or are they just finally catching up on the previous LE, and making it available for general sale ???
> 
> i.e.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Alpinist SPB199J1 European Limited Edition Release
> 
> 
> The new Seiko Alpinist SPB199J1 debuts on Fratello and will be available for two weeks on pre-order from the Fratello shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fratellowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent posts:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CJ5vfb6LiXD/
> 
> View attachment 15644599
> 
> 
> View attachment 15644604


Pretty much certain that they'll be announcing the new Alpinists

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## konners

Or maybe Alpinist branded rope and binoculars.. 😉


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

konners said:


> Or maybe Alpinist branded rope and binoculars.. 😉


Is that an Alpinist pin or one Alpinist cuff link?
Perhaps an Alpinist Collector Coin made by the Franklin Mint?

And of course, they are all limited editions...


----------



## thegamblershand

They are releasing the LE European exclusive on Friday. SPB201J1. Already been confirmed. Not sure if that coin comes with the package or is just for the advert.


----------



## The Syrian Charlie Harper

thegamblershand said:


> They are releasing the LE European exclusive on Friday. SPB201J1. Already been confirmed. Not sure if that coin comes with the package or is just for the advert.


Some websites are already selling the watch.


----------



## thegamblershand

The Syrian Charlie Harper said:


> Some websites are already selling the watch.


Links? I've searched everywhere and haven't seen anyone selling it.


----------



## TCWU

once I saw the "PLASTIC" parts nap No thanks..stick with 8L35B


----------



## magpie215

TCWU said:


> once I saw the "PLASTIC" parts nap No thanks..stick with 8L35B


To be fair iirc most of the seiko range use plastic for the day/date operation.


----------



## Comalv

TCWU said:


> once I saw the "PLASTIC" parts nap No thanks..stick with 8L35B


watches with the 8L35B movement are in a whole different price bracket than the Alpinist tho, aren't they? Like 2x-3x the price, hardly a fair comparison


----------



## lxnastynotch93

TCWU said:


> once I saw the "PLASTIC" parts nap No thanks..stick with 8L35B


Plenty of motorcycles use "plastic" gears to drive the oil pump. Should we throw those away too?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## devmartin

TCWU said:


> once I saw the "PLASTIC" parts nap No thanks..stick with 8L35B


My 6309 has a plastic date wheel which is original and still working 34 years later so...

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90

Comalv said:


> watches with the 8L35B movement are in a whole different price bracket than the Alpinist tho, aren't they? Like 2x-3x the price, hardly a fair comparison


Yes, "sticking with the 8L35" means like $2500+ at a minimum. I haven't heard any horror stories of 4R35 movement date change failures. Also, Seiko (to my knowledge) doesn't make a field watch with the 8L anyway. That's mostly found in the Emperor Tuna, MM300, and the SLA reissues. The Prospex Landmasters are beasts, and they use the Spring Drive.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Does anyone have info on the 211? Looks like a baby Alpinist with the SPB147 dial? Wonder if it'll have the sandy texture as the 3 other ones? Looks like it's on a nato as well. A matte bezel would be nice as the others are all polished and too shiny for me.


----------



## stgz49

Hello everyone! I am considering a Seiko SPB143/ SBDC101. It seems the reception of the 6r35 movement has been mixed. How has been your experience? I am buying it a for a special occasion, so don't plan to flip it. Will this watch last 20-30 years at least?


----------



## blr

How long a watch would last depends first and foremost on the way you use it. The movement will certainly last 20-30 years and still be in good shape after that, if you give it a service once every 7-8 years.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

TCWU said:


> once I saw the "PLASTIC" parts nap No thanks..stick with 8L35B


Why would using plastics in a certain segment of a watch be a problem if it results in a more durable movement?
I doubt 3 plastics pieces results in a major cost savings to Seiko. It seems unlikely that they are trying to save pennies
on a part. So perhaps their is a legitimate engineering/design reason for using a plastic piece over metal. Heat, friction, weight???


----------



## Davekaye90

stgz49 said:


> Hello everyone! I am considering a Seiko SPB143/ SBDC101. It seems the reception of the 6r35 movement has been mixed. How has been your experience? I am buying it a for a special occasion, so don't plan to flip it. Will this watch last 20-30 years at least?


I don't imagine you'll have any problem with it. You could service it after ~10 years or so, and if you plan on actually diving with it, have the gaskets checked/replaced before that, particularly if you're using it in salt water. There's no commercial version of the 6R35 (yet) however the NE15 (6R15) can be had for $115 or so, which is likely substantially less than the cost of having the 6R35 serviced. There may be an NE35 available by the time the watch would actually need any work done on it, but the 6R15 is dimensionally identical, and should (I assume) drop right in. Seiko's lower end movements, IMO, are generally not worth the cost of a service.


----------



## stgz49

Thanks to those who replied. Also, in general, do Seiko limited editions have better chapter ring alignments?


----------



## clyde_frog

No.


----------



## konners

stgz49 said:


> Thanks to those who replied. Also, in general, do Seiko limited editions have better chapter ring alignments?


No reason why they would.


----------



## schumway

stgz49 said:


> Thanks to those who replied. Also, in general, do Seiko limited editions have better chapter ring alignments?


If you're thinking of the SPB149, it doesn't have a chapter ring.


----------



## tiktiktok

The Syrian Charlie Harper said:


> The new limited edition Alpinist (only for Europe I think), what do you guys think? Is Seiko going to release a limited edition Alpinist every year now ?
> View attachment 15643624
> View attachment 15643625


as usual. seiko cannot get the alignment right.


----------



## Comalv

tiktiktok said:


> as usual. seiko cannot get the alignment right.


What do you mean? The chapter ring is correctly aligned. The compass seems a bit off but that's because it's a non-screw-down crown that gets easily bumped and afaik has no "clicks". The picture might be misaligned, but the differences seem to be consistant among the whole dial sections so if the photographer was more careful it would have been aligned


----------



## AlvaroVitali

*SPB201J1: Alpinist Grey Dial, European Limited Edition 2021 pcs. With special Box.*









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 5


Ricordano i gommoni dei Kinetic serie SKA Ancora il MM Blue Dolphin (SLA045). La finitura di questo quadrante merita rispetto




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Novità Seiko 2021 - page 5


Ricordano i gommoni dei Kinetic serie SKA Ancora il MM Blue Dolphin (SLA045). La finitura di questo quadrante merita rispetto




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## copperjohn

TheMeasure said:


> Can't recall if this one has been posted.
> SBDY077 | 2021.JAN.15


Wow.


----------



## flaccidaardvark

I've been out of the watch world for a little while and just coming back into it. Has Seiko released any info about any 36mm bad boys coming down the pipeline?


----------



## listorene12

Aspirin-san said:


> I am subbed to Random Rob and like most "reviewers" I take his oppinions with grain of salt. Goes double with the moccasins guys who recite the "best brands" like NPCs
> I mean... Sure, he bashed that particular Zimbe and almost played it out like each Seiko is like that, fast forward and he makes an Oris 400 video where he try playing out the annoying minute jumping hand when you pop the crown, like it's not a big deal. It's not like you dropped between 3 to 4k for this thing, right?
> Like... There were people in the comments trying to justify this, saying "öh'it's part of the designs, older mecha watches did the same", well yeah but guess what?
> Cher is not young any more. And you know why?
> Because it's not 1965
> 
> Can you imgine if some of Seiko's 1000$ tier had this jumping minute hand problem?
> 
> ***** Christ the Tubers would lynch Seiko
> 
> If they're gonna call out Seiko, at least do the same with other brands.
> My last Hamilton I flipped had misaligned bezel and so far none of my Seikos had this issue, and yes I didn't asked the merchants to double check. And I was believing every Seiko is like that.


Lol fair point the Cher comparison had me laughing.


----------



## listorene12

The SPB201J1 is cool but I prefer the glacier edition and i just wish they'd stop releasing endless limited editions.


----------



## ahonobaka

listorene12 said:


> The SPB201J1 is cool but I prefer the glacier edition and i just wish they'd stop releasing endless limited editions.


I'm saying this as a certified Seiko fanboy, one who acknowledges the cultural, strategic, and production importance/reliance on "limited editions" (particularly within the Japanese market context), but I've really lost that special feel of excitement I used to get when I see them release another LE, even when I'm primed and ready to expect them


----------



## Luftwaffel

listorene12 said:


> The SPB201J1 is cool but I prefer the glacier edition and i just wish they'd stop releasing endless limited editions.


Well, I got great news for you. Seiko will release SPB197, that is the clacier blue on a braclet. Price is rumored to be 790 euro.

So yeah, seiko is buttf...... All the buyers of the "limited" spb199.

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish

Augusto67 said:


> SBDX043
> 
> View attachment 15635047


Great but... not so much.



Davekaye90 said:


> The tiny applied marker at 3 is horrible on this. It makes the balance of the watch look WORSE than if it wasn't there! Who thinks this is a good idea? FFS put a frame around the date window and be done with it.


What a botch job.
I can live with the pip-less ceramic(?) bezel. I can't abide the "X" in place of the iconic "MARINEMASTER" text. And the unframed date window alongside that sad and ugly misshapen marker is too much.


----------



## GEO_79

Luftwaffel said:


> Well, I got great news for you. Seiko will release SPB197, that is the clacier blue on a braclet. Price is rumored to be 790 euro.
> 
> So yeah, seiko is buttf...... All the buyers of the "limited" spb199.
> 
> Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


Somebody was saying that is silver grey ,not glacier blue,and it's still limited for Europe.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luftwaffel

GEO_79 said:


> Somebody was saying that is silver grey ,not glacier blue,and it's still limited for Europe.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


It is confirmed from Seiko UK that the dial is the glacier blue, but since it is released with braclet it is different from the "limited edition"

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Luftwaffel said:


> It is confirmed from Seiko UK that the dial is the glacier blue, but since it is released with braclet it is different from the "limited edition"
> 
> Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha If true, that is brilliant. That line of bs would even make a politician blush redder than a baboon's swollen rear end.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Luftwaffel said:


> It is confirmed from Seiko UK that the dial is the glacier blue, but since it is released with braclet it is different from the "limited edition"
> 
> Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


Thats majorly annoying for anyone who's paid a premium for the SPB199. I love that dial and followed the release closely but wasn't quick enough at making my mind up when they launched. I've since been keeping my eye on eBay but don't fancy paying over the odds even though that dial colour is beautiful.

If the SPB197 has an identical dial to the SPN199 and the added bonus of a bracelet then it's a kick in the teeth for the LE owners but I will definitely be getting one.

There's several LEs on eBay right now with ridiculous BIN prices. I hope people aren't daft enough to pay that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GEO_79

Well,the dial it's not really the same and it's a 2000 pieces European limited edition as well. I would've been pissed off if it was identical

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## testudo

BigBluefish said:


> Great but... not so much.
> 
> What a botch job.
> I can live with the pip-less ceramic(?) bezel. I can't abide the "X" in place of the iconic "MARINEMASTER" text. And the unframed date window alongside that sad and ugly misshapen marker is too much.


I don't know what the hell they're thinking with the 3 o'clock markers lately... An absolute deal breaker for me, same thing with the new MM200. Function over form gone crazy!


----------



## The Syrian Charlie Harper

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha If true, that is brilliant. That line of bs would even make a politician blush redder than a baboon's swollen rear end.


What a joke from Seiko, I wrote about this here:









Seiko did it again! re-releasing a previous limited...


If you are from Europe and you bought few months ago the Seiko Alpinist SPB199J1 European Limited Edition for 880 Euros, then I am sorry to say that I have bad news for you: Seiko is going to release the (SPB197J1) which is the exact same watch as your limited edition watch but this time with a...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## aks12r

testudo said:


> I don't know what the hell they're thinking with the 3 o'clock markers lately... An absolute deal breaker for me, same thing with the new MM200. Function over form gone crazy!


I think the next step in progression is to remove the date window altogether. Whether that results in a smaller case (approx 40-42mm) with a sub14mm height and the same movement build quality is debatable - however if it does - I can guarantee it will be a more desirable watch than the Rolex sub of that year!


----------



## noenmon

delete


----------



## SSingh1975

Any idea when the new Turtle will be released? (stealth manta ray version)??

I googled it and not much hits as of today. Not sure if these will be summer releases.....



angelo red said:


> News Seiko 2021
> View attachment 15639360


----------



## SKYWATCH007

The SPB211 looks the best so far. Nice looking nato strap as well!


----------



## M0hammed_Khaled

Davekaye90 said:


> Yeah, you can get them GM under $1K, and for that price I think it's probably the nicest Swiss diver out there. It looks extremely sharp on a strap as well thanks to the shape of the lugs. Normally I despise 4 o'clock dates, but the enlarged window showing the prior and next day somehow makes it not bother me nearly as much as it normally would.


Too big for small wrist?


----------



## M0hammed_Khaled

h_zee13 said:


> SBDC133...what are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> https://item.rakuten.co.jp/capsule/item-63026/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


New mm200 reissues are perfect


----------



## Davekaye90

M0hammed_Khaled said:


> Too big for small wrist?


It's 42.5x50mm, basically the same as the 62MAS reissues. MUCH thinner than those watches though at 11.8 rather than like 14mm. Wrist shots taken at those kinds of angles always make the watch look huge on the wrist.


----------



## mi6_

M0hammed_Khaled said:


> Too big for small wrist?


From what I've seen these wear great on smaller wrists. People have to stop worrying about how their watch looks on their wrist. If you like the watch and it's not ridiculously oversized just buy it, wear it and enjoy it. 42mm is a modern sport watch size that works on most wrists. I think people weigh in too much with their opinions on size based on their own personal tastes and wrists pics which distort the size that the watch actually wears.


----------



## Tltuae

This! Wrist shots are deceiving! The "sweet spot" wis people claim to be 39mm, and that's hilarious tiny for me, and I don't even have that big of a wrist (18cm).

You have to try them and feel what works better for you.


----------



## keerola

Tltuae said:


> This! Wrist shots are deceiving! The "sweet spot" wis people claim to be 39mm, and that's hilarious tiny for me, and I don't even have that big of a wrist (18cm).
> 
> You have to try them and feel what works better for you.


Try and check the size from mirror!


----------



## One-Seventy

Watch Obsessive said:


> Thats majorly annoying for anyone who's paid a premium for the SPB199. I love that dial and followed the release closely but wasn't quick enough at making my mind up when they launched. I've since been keeping my eye on eBay but don't fancy paying over the odds even though that dial colour is beautiful.


That's a good thing. They're as much part of the problem as the investors and scalpers trying to turn watches into financial instruments. When something doesn't go as you expect, you get burned more than the next guy. So you're rich, and you wanted it, and you paid the $1,500, telling yourself you're "the sort of person who gets what they want"? Well, you got what you wanted, but you're more exposed. 


> There's several LEs on eBay right now with ridiculous BIN prices. I hope people aren't daft enough to pay that.


Two-bit flippers who hoovered up several are now sitting on stock that people won't buy because they'll wait for the regular version. _Good_.

There is a new SPB201J1 for the European market (and by the way, what makes them so bloody special?). Seiko might - might not - release the same dial with a regular bracelet and its usual "nothing" box/packaging in a few months. Will the flippers and scalpers dive in? No, not this time. Will money-spraying collectors get all sore if they overpay from the scalpers and pissartists, and later on a series production variant appears for €90 less with a shoddy bracelet? You betcha!


----------



## Watch Obsessive

One-Seventy said:


> That's a good thing. They're as much part of the problem as the investors and scalpers trying to turn watches into financial instruments. When something doesn't go as you expect, you get burned more than the next guy. So you're rich, and you wanted it, and you paid the $1,500, telling yourself you're "the sort of person who gets what they want"? Well, you got what you wanted, but you're more exposed.
> 
> Two-bit flippers who hoovered up several are now sitting on stock that people won't buy because they'll wait for the regular version. _Good_.
> 
> There is a new SPB201J1 for the European market (and by the way, what makes them so bloody special?). Seiko might - might not - release the same dial with a regular bracelet and its usual "nothing" box/packaging in a few months. Will the flippers and scalpers dive in? No, not this time. Will money-spraying collectors get all sore if they overpay from the scalpers and pissartists, and later on a series production variant appears for €90 less with a shoddy bracelet? You betcha!


I agree with you. When I said it's majorly annoying for anyone who's paid over the odds I meant for those people who actually wanted to own the watch not flip for a profit. They may have missed out on the initial launch or not be located in Europe. They'd have no choice but to bite the bullet and overpay and go the auction route if they were that desperate to own it. I'm not a fan of scalpers but would assume most members on this forum are actually watch enthusiasts, not here for generating profits.

Me personally, I'm not interested in limited editions, never bought one, don't care if it's limited or not. This particular watch has one of the best looking dial colours I've ever seen. I've never owned an Alpinist, wasn't particularly fussed about them when the only model around was the green dial, not my thing but when they started releasing new colours then I started paying more attention. The blue dial that came out the other year was really nice but the mountain glacier is a lot more appealing to me from the real world pics I've seen online.

I'd actually prefer it if Seiko dropped this dial into their other Alpinist range (without the compass). I'd never use the compass as my life isn't adventurous enough, especially now with lockdowns. I don't need a compass to find my way from the lounge to the kitchen.


----------



## timetellinnoob

i still feel one of those watches has a grey dial and one has a mint blue look to it.


----------



## Stephen90s

The new European LE Alpinist is sold out. Wasn't waiting for it but that was fast...


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

keerola said:


> Try and check the size from mirror!


Yes. this can be eye opening in good and bad ways.


----------



## One-Seventy

Stephen90s said:


> The new European LE Alpinist is sold out. Wasn't waiting for it but that was fast...


|You mean the new grey/brown? One with the same dial but no numbering, a non-LE reference, a generic oyster and Seiko's primary-school box will be along in a few months. At least anyone reading this thread knows now .

It won't stop the scalpers from hoovering them up and trying to flog them for fifteen hunnit, and it won't stop the rich boneheads and FOMO desperados from bending over for them, handing over the cash like it's nothing, then complaining bitterly in the spring when the regular one shows up. But maybe, just maybe, Seiko will have put just enough scalpers and boneheads off to vaccinate against this whole financial-return virus that's infected this area of interest.

Rinse, repeat.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

Stephen90s said:


> The new European LE Alpinist is sold out. Wasn't waiting for it but that was fast...


Which one? I am getting confused as to which model and dial color and LE that is being discussed.
thx


----------



## Cstokes23

Stephen90s said:


> The new European LE Alpinist is sold out. Wasn't waiting for it but that was fast...


The matte grey/red SPB201? If so Fratello only had 35 for preorder, which I think took quite a while to sell out as there was still a couple left into late afternoon/evening. I don't think it's available to preorder from most retailers yet, as it won't be released until mid Feb.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Stephen90s said:


> The new European LE Alpinist is sold out. Wasn't waiting for it but that was fast...


There were apparently only 35 pieces! So no surprise.


----------



## svetoslav

If Seiko really re-release my SPB199 Alpinist it will remain my last Seiko bought ever  I like the watch and would have bought it anyways, but it was such a ordeal buying from Seiko France boutique through a friend of mine in Paris. Not to talk about the price of 880EUR. If the LE nature of my Seiko comes down to the box and two (pretty nice)straps then I could not think of a worse and less respected by me watch brand


----------



## Stephen90s

Oh, sorry I didn’t know it was only 35 pieces for pre-orders. My mistake.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

*Turtle & Samurai STO Manta Ray II, Sharp Edged Black Dial*:









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 5


Ricordano i gommoni dei Kinetic serie SKA Ancora il MM Blue Dolphin (SLA045). La finitura di questo quadrante merita rispetto




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## Aspirin-san

I tried, I really did. Even a friend of mine gave his OG Green Alpinist, so I can wear it for a few days and maybe win me over? But alas it failed to capture my heart or my attention. But SPB143 does.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Confermato il rumor del GRUPPO 1881, nuovo PADI Globe Dial:









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 6


Sempre i primi 👁️, ancora una volta i modder anticipano la casa madre......CITAZIONE (Det. Briscoe @ 26/12/2020, 14:34) Nuovi




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## ckamp

Seiko Prospex Save The Ocean Dark Manta Ray ขายก.พ.นี้


เปิดตัวออกมาแล้วสำหรับ Seiko Prospex Save The Ocean เวอร์ชัน Dark Manta Ray รุ่นที่ 2 โดยใช้พื้นฐานของรุ่น Seiko King Turtle และ Samurai




www.ana-digi.com


----------



## thatmofo

So I'll be that guy who are actually, genuinely excited for these new releases then, huh?
I'm unreasonably interested in that SPB211: Brown dial (hopefully similar to that of the SPB147) in a seemingly smaller size:








I figure that will be the closest I can get to Rian Johnson's beautiful tropical 1016 without breaking the bank:


----------



## ckamp

ckamp said:


> Seiko Prospex Save The Ocean Dark Manta Ray ขายก.พ.นี้
> 
> 
> เปิดตัวออกมาแล้วสำหรับ Seiko Prospex Save The Ocean เวอร์ชัน Dark Manta Ray รุ่นที่ 2 โดยใช้พื้นฐานของรุ่น Seiko King Turtle และ Samurai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ana-digi.com


----------



## SKYWATCH007

thatmofo said:


> So I'll be that guy who are actually, genuinely excited for these new releases then, huh?
> I'm unreasonably interested in that SPB211: Brown dial (hopefully similar to that of the SPB147) in a seemingly smaller size:
> View attachment 15659794
> 
> I figure that will be the closest I can get to Rian Johnson's beautiful tropical 1016 without breaking the bank:
> View attachment 15659805


That's the one I'm interested in as well. I was wondering if anyone had some info on it?


----------



## GEO_79

Aspirin-san said:


> I tried, I really did. Even a friend of mine gave his OG Green Alpinist, so I can wear it for a few days and maybe win me over? But alas it failed to capture my heart or my attention. But SPB143 does.


This is the OG green alpinist, they are rare and valuable, I don't think he would give you this one to wear it  I think you got de regular green sarb017









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Nuovo quadrante SLA047 ... 🤦









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 6


Sempre i primi 👁️, ancora una volta i modder anticipano la casa madre......CITAZIONE (Det. Briscoe @ 26/12/2020, 14:34) Nuovi




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## tentimestwenty

No ref yet. Supposedly 299 euro. Looks like same case as SUR307


----------



## pojo1806

GEO_79 said:


> This is the OG green alpinist, they are rare and valuable, I don't think he would give you this one to wear it  I think you got de regular green sarb017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


A lot of people think the SARB017 is the OG Alpinist because they aren't aware of the pre-existing models.


----------



## Aspirin-san

GEO_79 said:


> This is the OG green alpinist, they are rare and valuable, I don't think he would give you this one to wear it  I think you got de regular green sarb017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Yeah, sorry. This old new OG.



pojo1806 said:


> A lot of people think the SARB017 is the OG Alpinist because they aren't aware of the pre-existing models.


I know about the pre-pre Alpinists watches. Just wasn't sure when was the age of the green one.


----------



## thatmofo

Wait,
I know the SARB017's price has jacked up in recent years,
But is it actually considered "rare"?
Because I know for a fact that a watch shop near my place has at least one left around for like $470 😶


----------



## Kev161

thatmofo said:


> Wait,
> I know the SARB017's price has jacked up in recent years,
> But is it actually considered "rare"?
> Because I know for a fact that a watch shop near my place has at least one left around for like $470 😶


No, the rare one is the SCVF009.


----------



## Aspirin-san

thatmofo said:


> Wait,
> I know the SARB017's price has jacked up in recent years,
> But is it actually considered "rare"?
> Because I know for a fact that a watch shop near my place has at least one left around for like $470 😶


It is a comfortable little watch that is like the cousin of the SARB, but has that sudo industrial look with that compass and overall supposed a bit more rugged design. If I have to choose a dress watch at this size the Alpinist is a strong contender, but then again I am not a big fan of dressy watches, I myself own one JDM Seiko 5 Silver that is most of times considered a Rolex Datejust lookalike and that's about it lol. IIRC when it was widely available was an insane bargain.


----------



## pojo1806

thatmofo said:


> Wait,
> I know the SARB017's price has jacked up in recent years,
> But is it actually considered "rare"?
> Because I know for a fact that a watch shop near my place has at least one left around for like $470 😶


SARB017 isn't rare, you can easily find them online, especially used.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Il volto di una donna in questo quadrante 5 Sport:









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 6


Sempre i primi 👁️, ancora una volta i modder anticipano la casa madre......CITAZIONE (Det. Briscoe @ 26/12/2020, 14:34) Nuovi




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## robbleeca

pojo1806 said:


> SARB017 isn't rare, you can easily find them online, especially used.











That's true. SCVF009 is kind of rare.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Shadows...









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 6


Sempre i primi 👁️, ancora una volta i modder anticipano la casa madre......CITAZIONE (Det. Briscoe @ 26/12/2020, 14:34) Nuovi




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## konners

Intriguing!


----------



## clyde_frog

I'm guessing the top one is another variation of the SPB185/7. The middle one looks like it could be another MM300 variation, and the bottom one another Sumo chrono or something. Will it not just be those green ones we've seen recently?


----------



## h_zee13

Here you go!









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007

h_zee13 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Nice! Is the one on the very left have a size of 40mm or less?


----------



## ahonobaka

h_zee13 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Ah yes, the controversial 3:00 index next to the date on that MM300 😅


----------



## h_zee13

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Nice! Is the one on the very left have a size of 40mm or less?


It's the same as the new SPB187/185

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13

ahonobaka said:


> Ah yes, the controversial 3:00 index next to the date on that MM300


Kinda reminds me of the SKX013 chapter ring cutout at the 3 o'clock

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007

h_zee13 said:


> Kinda reminds me of the SKX013 chapter ring cutout at the 3 o'clock
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Be nice if they made one in 40mm. Do you guys know if any new ones are coming with this design in the size?


----------



## GEO_79

Hmm... meh

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

ahonobaka said:


> Ah yes, the controversial 3:00 index next to the date on that MM300 😅


also cue "the cut 4:00 index on the Sumo Chrono is the end of the world =(" brigade lol


----------



## Kev161




----------



## Davekaye90

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Be nice if they made one in 40mm. Do you guys know if any new ones are coming with this design in the size?


All of the SPB14x 62MAS models are 40mm.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Editions limitata per il 140 ° anniversario:

MM300
MM200
SOMMA
S
UN









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 7


140 anni di Seiko celebrati con queste 5 Limited Edition:.SLA047 / SBDX043 3.000 pezzi.............---..SPB207 / SBDC133 5.000




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## Davekaye90

Kev161 said:


> View attachment 15672369


That DLC Sharp Edge is interesting, in part because the markers appear to be completely different than the other SS models. I'm really curious to see IRL photos of that one.


----------



## yonsson

SPB207
















SLA047


----------



## yonsson

A few days old, but still new and I forgot topost them here.


----------



## Davekaye90

So far the SE models have done absolutely nothing for me, but this one is a looker, and I may need to get one.


----------



## Engi

Is the bezel on the new MM 200 40 mm ceramic or is the same metal as the SPB185/187 ?


----------



## wildenkidu

ahonobaka said:


> Ah yes, the controversial 3:00 index next to the date on that MM300


While I have grown to accept the decision as a characteristic of the new MM200s, it is hard to see them disturb a classic design like the MM300.


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15672524
> 
> SLA047


They've really fudged that dial up. What the hell are they thinking.


----------



## clyde_frog

clyde_frog said:


> I'm guessing the top one is another variation of the SPB185/7. The middle one looks like it could be another MM300 variation, and the bottom one another Sumo chrono or something. Will it not just be those green ones we've seen recently?





h_zee13 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Good guess that wasn't it.


----------



## aks12r

h_zee13 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


finding this a dull and unimaginative rendition.

Maybe I'm just bored of all the limited editions releases. Will there be a new one every year now? 141th anniversary edition anyone? 🙄
If every year marks a Seiko Anniversary Limited Edition - does that mean every production year should be considered a limited edition - regardless of what Seiko prints on the dial?
Are my 2018 sbdx017s a limited edition because they were made in 2018?

What makes it a limited edition exactly? Because it's written in the back or in the box? Maybe because its a different colour. Limited production number (SO WHAT!)? It certainly seems a limited edition is *NOT* a new watch with something actually new inside and anything but should be shunned as a boring and unimaginative grab at your wallet.

Like I said it's probably just because I'm bored of seeing mutton dressed as lamb 

Behold! "*Here's some limited edition text because it looks different from before!"*
send money to my PayPal if you want to use it! homages are inferior! 1st anniversary special edition has limited numbers in _italiacs_! This a JDM only release we FORBID anyone from having it anywhere else in the world! For the 2nd year anniversary we're going to remove the underline! 🤦‍♂️
I'm sorry, really sorry... "...the 1st edition all sold out due to unprecedented demand! Sign up for latest news on updates on our "new" mutton releases! Our influencers will soon unveil an historically accurate copy at x3 the price! Bargain!"


----------



## clyde_frog

aks12r said:


> finding this a dull and unimaginative rendition.
> 
> Maybe I'm just bored of all the limited editions releases. Will there be a new one every year now? 141th anniversary edition anyone? ?
> If every year marks a Seiko Anniversary Limited Edition - does that mean every production year should be considered a limited edition - regardless of what Seiko prints on the dial?
> Are my 2018 sbdx017s a limited edition because they were made in 2018?
> 
> What makes it a limited edition exactly? Because it's written in the back or in the box? Maybe because its a different colour. Limited production number (SO WHAT!)? It certainly seems a limited edition is *NOT* a new watch with something actually new inside and anything but should be shunned as a boring and unimaginative grab at your wallet.
> 
> Like I said it's probably just because I'm bored of seeing mutton dressed as lamb
> 
> Behold! "*Here's some limited edition text because it looks different from before!"*
> send money to my PayPal if you want to use it! homages are inferior! 1st anniversary special edition has limited numbers in _italiacs_! This a JDM only release we FORBID anyone from having it anywhere else in the world! For the 2nd year anniversary we're going to remove the underline! ?‍♂
> I'm sorry, really sorry... "...the 1st edition all sold out due to unprecedented demand! Sign up for latest news on updates on our "new" mutton releases! Our influencers will soon unveil an historically accurate copy at x3 the price! Bargain!"


It's to make people want it more isn't it, and it's not going to stop. The more different colours they make, the more customers they attract as they're more likely to see something that suits their preferences. Then you've got people who will even buy different versions of the same model too, especially if it says "limited edition" on it. They can't produce all of these different models in the same volumes though, so they just make a bunch of them "limited edition", produce a smaller volume of them, and stick a few extra $$$ on because they'll pay it so why not.


----------



## debicks

Davekaye90 said:


> So far the SE models have done absolutely nothing for me, but this one is a looker, and I may need to get one.


Wow!! Totally agree. Only question is, how well will the PVD hold up? (This is not a rhetorical question; I'm actually interested. I have a Bulova Sea King PVD and it's been through a thorough beating and it barely has a scratch. How is Seiko PVD?)


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Wonder how much the 207 will cost. Anyone fit one of these on a 6.25" wrist? might be pushing it eh?


----------



## Nanda

I am not the greenish guy.  Nevertheless, attached a comparison between the SLA019 vs. SLA047. The main difference of the 047 is the black bezel and the lume segment at 3 (with the cut out chapter ring). I don´t know if the color of the dial will be in real much darker compared to the 019.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Nanda said:


> I am not the greenish guy.  Nevertheless, attached a comparison between the SLA019 vs. SLA047. The main difference of the 047 is the black bezel and the lume segment at 3 (with the cut out chapter ring). I don´t know if the color of the dial will be in real much darker compared to the 019.
> 
> View attachment 15673024


I'll just comment I'm happy I got an SLA019...because it looks more balanced.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

Apparently there are two press models going around for that MM300, one with the half index at 3:00, and another without it. Seems like they might've settled on the model with it however if the render is also showing it


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

ahonobaka said:


> Apparently there are two press models going around for that MM300, one with the half index at 3:00, and another without it. Seems like they might've settled on the model with it however if the render is also showing it


I also saw this...but I think the one they are releasing is the one with the half index at 3 o'clock...

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Nanda said:


> I am not the greenish guy.  Nevertheless, attached a comparison between the SLA019 vs. SLA047. The main difference of the 047 is the black bezel and the lume segment at 3 (with the cut out chapter ring). I don´t know if the color of the dial will be in real much darker compared to the 019.
> 
> View attachment 15673024


047 is significantly darker.


----------



## Nayche

I think the new green dial SPB207 and MM300 are both stunning. Nice to see a very dark green dial. I've always wanted a nice green dial / bezel watch, think I may have to get the SPB207. Although I am a little on the fence however about the gold and red accents on the second hand. Seems a little bit busy / overstyled but will reserve judgement until I see more real world photos.


----------



## Spring-Diver

The new blue Manta looks great  
Although I was under the impression of it being bead blasted.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Damn nice.....

THONG SIA LIMITED EDITION SEIKO PROSPEX 300M DIVER - SLA045J1









Thong Sia Limited Edition Seiko Prospex 300m Diver – SLA045J1


This time round I handled the new limited edition Seiko Prospex diver that is designated for Singapore, Malaysia, Hong Kong, Macau and Brunei markets. It is limited to 300 pieces and comes on a met…




yeomanseiko.com


----------



## wildenkidu

Spring-Diver said:


> Damn nice.....
> 
> THONG SIA LIMITED EDITION SEIKO PROSPEX 300M DIVER - SLA045J1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thong Sia Limited Edition Seiko Prospex 300m Diver – SLA045J1
> 
> 
> This time round I handled the new limited edition Seiko Prospex diver that is designated for Singapore, Malaysia, Hong Kong, Macau and Brunei markets. It is limited to 300 pieces and comes on a met…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeomanseiko.com


Wow! That's pretty great-looking - I think I like it better than the all-blue/gold highlight SLA023J1. The dial texture is pretty cool:


----------



## Earthjade

Spring-Diver said:


> The new blue Manta looks great
> Although I was under the impression of it being bead blasted.


Oof.
Can we add the candy bar cyclops as another thing that Seiko commonly misaligns, along with the rehaut ring and the bezel?
I've seen quite a few of these cyclops misaligned, including on my own "Save the Ocean" King Turtle.


----------



## Mirabello1

wildenkidu said:


> Wow! That's pretty great-looking - I think I like it better than the all-blue/gold highlight SLA023J1. The dial texture is pretty cool:


If they only trimmed a few mm off it, they my wrist could handle it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## listorene12

Watch Obsessive said:


> Thats majorly annoying for anyone who's paid a premium for the SPB199. I love that dial and followed the release closely but wasn't quick enough at making my mind up when they launched. I've since been keeping my eye on eBay but don't fancy paying over the odds even though that dial colour is beautiful.
> 
> If the SPB197 has an identical dial to the SPN199 and the added bonus of a bracelet then it's a kick in the teeth for the LE owners but I will definitely be getting one.
> 
> There's several LEs on eBay right now with ridiculous BIN prices. I hope people aren't daft enough to pay that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Personally for my own selfish reasons if it is the same dial with a bracelet I'll be delighted. As the price is the only reason i didn't buy the limited edition version.


----------



## MickCollins1916

I have to say, the green 140th anniversary models look great...I'm particularly nuts about the SLA047.

https://timeandtidewatches.com/introducing-seiko-spb207-sla047-and-ssc807/

BUT...my buddy at my local Seiko Luxe AD knows green is my absolute favorite, so he texted me about it yesterday, to the effect of, "you better put a deposit down! Get it fast, there will only be 3,000 of them released!"

My first thought was, "yea, I just got into Seiko last year, yet I've already seen this particular film before, where they release a truckload of similar versions of alleged LEs one after the other."

I picked up the SLA033, SLA037, and SLA039, around the same time, all to wear and enjoy, and I like them all. Definitely count me amongst those frustrated to buy the SLA037 for a pretty penny and then see the similar, cheaper SLA043 released literally two days later (tho I acknowledge the 043 is a watch with some key differences relative to the 037). I don't plan to sell the 037, since I really like it, but there seems to be definite risk in buying higher-end Prospex models unless you're absolutely certain they're keepers.

I recently discovered the pleasure of the MM300 and its variants, and I have an SLA023 incoming...that's new-to-me, not new from an AD. Much more cost effective and I'm really looking forward to its arrival.

I'm more inclined not to be an early adopter this time re: the 047, lesson learned for sure. I say that, yet green dials are green dials, and I am not sure I can resist!


----------



## Jasper110

Not impressed by the unframed date window and token lume a 3 o'clock on the MM300. It seems like they're bringing the dial down towards the spb207. In fact in one of the earlier posts (#19,382), and without paying too much attention, I scrolled past the MM300 thinking it was a continuation of the SPB207 pictures! Not good!


----------



## MickCollins1916

Jasper110 said:


> Not impressed by the unframed date window and token lume a 3 o'clock on the MM300. It seems like they're bringing the dial down towards the spb207. In fact in one of the earlier posts (#19,382), and without paying too much attention, I scrolled past the MM300 thinking it was a continuation of the SPB207 pictures! Not good!


That's a great point. The lack of framing and "token lume" on the 047 could conceivably be a dealbreaker.

The date window framing on my SLA033/037/039 and SNR029 all stand out as top-notch, and may be an aspect I didn't properly appreciate enough til now.

Something to think about for sure.


----------



## valuewatchguy

It would be great to see Seiko release some other High quality quartz watches other than just the Tuna. An mid level seiko diver with the 7C movement would be a hit, doesnt need to be 300M WR. For no rationale reason I prefer the 7C movement to any of the solar quartz or Kinetic movements that they have offered.


----------



## braidn

wildenkidu said:


> Wow! That's pretty great-looking - I think I like it better than the all-blue/gold highlight SLA023J1. The dial texture is pretty cool:


Absolutely adore the dial here! Are these at all available in the North American market?


----------



## jmai

braidn said:


> Absolutely adore the dial here! Are these at all available in the North American market?


if you want one of these, better act real fast because there's only 300 made. A true limited edition, I think they'll be tough to find later.

a quick google search shows SkyWatches has them available for shipping.

very tempted...


----------



## clyde_frog

MickCollins1916 said:


> That's a great point. The lack of framing and "token lume" on the 047 could conceivably be a dealbreaker.
> 
> The date window framing on my SLA033/037/039 and SNR029 all stand out as top-notch, and may be an aspect I didn't properly appreciate enough til now.
> 
> Something to think about for sure.


It's such a mess, I don't know how anybody's considering it, or how it's even been approved and made.


----------



## clyde_frog

valuewatchguy said:


> It would be great to see Seiko release some other High quality quartz watches other than just the Tuna. An mid level seiko diver with the 7C movement would be a hit, doesnt need to be 300M WR. For no rationale reason I prefer the 7C movement to any of the solar quartz or Kinetic movements that they have offered.


Me too, but not for $1500 or whatever stupid price they'd charge for it.


----------



## TraserH3

At first I was excited but looking at other non-press photos, I realize that green dial will appear black in most lighting conditions. It's no where near the green in the press photo.
It's like the GS deep reflective blue on the SBGA375-- black in most lighting.


----------



## georgefl74

wildenkidu said:


> Wow! That's pretty great-looking - I think I like it better than the all-blue/gold highlight SLA023J1. The dial texture is pretty cool:


Is the dial texture supposed to resemble something? Like Japanese algae of the deep or whatever?

Also, is the bezel thinner? These teeth appear somewhat different.

Sent from my AGS2-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90

valuewatchguy said:


> It would be great to see Seiko release some other High quality quartz watches other than just the Tuna. An mid level seiko diver with the 7C movement would be a hit, doesnt need to be 300M WR. For no rationale reason I prefer the 7C movement to any of the solar quartz or Kinetic movements that they have offered.


Would it? Most brands don't even bother to compete with the quartz Tag Aquaracer, which has that space almost completely to itself. I have to imagine there's a reason for that.


----------



## ahonobaka

georgefl74 said:


> Also, is the bezel thinner? These teeth appear somewhat different.
> Sent from my AGS2-W09 using Tapatalk


I've read from another outlet that the new MM300 bezel is thinner; Is it possible that this is now the standard, and does anyone have any thickness measurements? Curious as the added height on the new MM300's always threw me off


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> Would it? Most brands don't even bother to compete with the quartz Tag Aquaracer, which has that space almost completely to itself. I have to imagine there's a reason for that.


Yes it's a niche market. But a company with a portfolio the size of Seiko, can probably handle a niche product. It's not like they don't produce limited production run watches.
And the success of the 9F series GS also speaks for itself.


----------



## clyde_frog

Looks exactly the same to me.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TinyHippo

valuewatchguy said:


> It would be great to see Seiko release some other High quality quartz watches other than just the Tuna. An mid level seiko diver with the 7C movement would be a hit, doesnt need to be 300M WR. For no rationale reason I prefer the 7C movement to any of the solar quartz or Kinetic movements that they have offered.


Right on! Seiko used to sell some really nice quartz watches back in the late 80's early 90's before the Kinetic technology took over. Then then automatic (mechanical) came back and Seiko started releasing more of the watches with this type of movement. Not much of availability in the regular battery powered quartz model other than their quartz watches that use solar technology


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Does anyone know when that Glacier Dial Alpinist with bracelet is coming ?? Also, not to stir things up anymore, but why is Seiko bringing it as a regular edition, IF it was Limited??? From what I've read, some people say the dial will have a slightly different colour, others say it's the same dial colour (glacier) but it has a bracelet. 

Cheers


----------



## Mmpaste

clyde_frog said:


> No.


Neither do J models!


----------



## MarcoM68

georgefl74 said:


> Is the dial texture supposed to resemble something? Like Japanese algae of the deep or whatever?
> 
> Also, is the bezel thinner? These teeth appear somewhat different.
> 
> Sent from my AGS2-W09 using Tapatalk


The dial would replicate the Blue Dolphin's skin pattern. The blue bezel like the water where dolphin swimming


----------



## hodinky

coming..
*SBDC135/SPB209J*








*SBDC137/SPB211J* 








*SPB210J*









*SBDY073/SRPF81K* 








*SBDY075/SRPF83K*


----------



## Mr.Jones82

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Does anyone know when that Glacier Dial Alpinist with bracelet is coming ?? Also, not to stir things up anymore, but why is Seiko bringing it as a regular edition, IF it was Limited??? From what I've read, some people say the dial will have a slightly different colour, others say it's the same dial colour (glacier) but it has a bracelet.
> 
> Cheers


And the wound reopens...


----------



## h_zee13

hodinky said:


> coming..
> *SBDC135/SPB209J*
> View attachment 15680594


DAMN 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35

debicks said:


> Wow!! Totally agree. Only question is, how well will the PVD hold up? (This is not a rhetorical question; I'm actually interested. I have a Bulova Sea King PVD and it's been through a thorough beating and it barely has a scratch. How is Seiko PVD?)


It's very good. I have an 50th Astron 5x with black super hard coating since October 2019 and it still looks new. I scratched one lug (polished part) and it is almost unnoticeable.


----------



## timetellinnoob

doesn't that MM dial more look like this than a dolphin:










or do dolphins also have that pattern as well? or is it common in sea life?

(pic is a screen-grab from the header of the MARANEZ Divers website)


----------



## weirdestwizard

timetellinnoob said:


> doesn't that MM dial more look like this than a dolphin:
> 
> View attachment 15681693
> 
> 
> or do dolphins also have that pattern as well? or is it common in sea life?
> 
> (pic is a screen-grab from the header of the MARANEZ Divers website)


Nice find!! When I first saw it I was thinking Brain Coral


----------



## Zero5

h_zee13 said:


> DAMN
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


COFFEE COFFEE COFFEE COFFEE


----------



## Shark-sandwich

Strange lovechild of a Street Tuna and a MM300 or something. It also appears to use the 4R35 movement so may be priced as an entry level prospex like the SRPs


----------



## tiktiktok

h_zee13 said:


> DAMN
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


i CAN GET BEHIND THIS.
This is the first alpinist I think that is legible from all angles.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

This one's nice but it reminds me of the BB58 OG, which I have. Maybe I should sell it for this lol...


----------



## jmai

They need to stop with the gold accents on Alpinists. Looks cheap on stamped indices.


----------



## Mmpaste

valuewatchguy said:


> It would be great to see Seiko release some other High quality quartz watches other than just the Tuna. An mid level seiko diver with the 7C movement would be a hit, doesnt need to be 300M WR. For no rationale reason I prefer the 7C movement to any of the solar quartz or Kinetic movements that they have offered.


Yep. When Seiko announces the arrival of a true skx007, identical to the recently discontinued model line hold for a 9f power plant, i'll buy one.


----------



## elmiperru

Shark-sandwich said:


> View attachment 15681987
> 
> 
> Strange lovechild of a Street Tuna and a MM300 or something. It also appears to use the 4R35 movement so may be priced as an entry level prospex like the SRPs


I am really looking forward to this. Really liked the urban safari models, but not their colour schemes. This looks amazing on paper.


----------



## Kev161

Shark-sandwich said:


> View attachment 15681987
> 
> 
> Strange lovechild of a Street Tuna and a MM300 or something. It also appears to use the 4R35 movement so may be priced as an entry level prospex like the SRPs


Just another color of the Urban Safari.


----------



## ckamp




----------



## ckamp

ckamp said:


> View attachment 15685193


SPB210, "affordable" and nice gold watch of 2021?


----------



## kritameth

Anyone think this is the year a 6105-8000 SLA-reissue will happen?


----------



## Engi

kritameth said:


> Anyone think this is the year a 6105-8000 SLA-reissue will happen?
> View attachment 15685234


Rumors are in that direction ...


----------



## Davekaye90

I'd rather see a new 6215-7000. It's a really cool dial, and other than a kind of sloppy Yobokies reinterpretation, it's basically been forgotten.


----------



## ahonobaka

^While both are arguably my favorite Seiko divers of all time, I really hope they take a back seat on all the reissues this year (impossible, I know) and instead opt to bring out new designs. No one else fatigued at this point with all the modern reinterpretations and LE reissues? Really hoping we get that ever fabled "smaller GS diver" this year...(going on 5 years of wishing lol)


----------



## Donerix

kritameth said:


> Anyone think this is the year a 6105-8000 SLA-reissue will happen?
> View attachment 15685234


I would love that. It is by far my favorite watch shape and size. Just hope they don't make it big and chunky. It's one of the few dive watches you can throw a bracelet on and it looks stylish enough to wear with a suit.... it could be "THE ONE" watch .....


----------



## valuewatchguy

ahonobaka said:


> ^While both are arguably my favorite Seiko divers of all time, I really hope they take a back seat on all the reissues this year (impossible, I know) and instead opt to bring out new designs. No one else fatigued at this point with all the modern reinterpretations and LE reissues? Really hoping we get that ever fabled "smaller GS diver" this year...(going on 5 years of wishing lol)


I'm with you! Especially if they intriduce some new regular production models.
I'm still hoping for a Quartz 7C GADA watch


----------



## tentimestwenty

Isn't the 6215-7000 basically the SLA25?











Davekaye90 said:


> I'd rather see a new 6215-7000. It's a really cool dial, and other than a kind of sloppy Yobokies reinterpretation, it's basically been forgotten.


----------



## T1meout

tentimestwenty said:


> Isn't the 6215-7000 basically the SLA25?
> View attachment 15685548


Pretty much.


----------



## Davekaye90

tentimestwenty said:


> Isn't the 6215-7000 basically the SLA25?
> View attachment 15685548


No. The SLA025 is a reference to the 6159-7001. The 6215 is its forgotten predecessor. The main difference is the dial and movement, the 6215 didn't have the hi-beat, and the dial was completely different. It also had a countdown bezel that wasn't fully indexed. It would be easy for them to do - take the SLA25, put the 8L35 in it instead of the 8L55, and a new version of the 6215 dial design, and change the bezel insert.


----------



## 6L35

kritameth said:


> Anyone think this is the year a 6105-8000 SLA-reissue will happen?
> View attachment 15685234


 Another mythic watch:


----------



## One-Seventy

h_zee13 said:


> DAMN
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Ooh.

I was thinking over ordering the '201, but this one is special. Seiko is good at burnished brown dials.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> No. The SLA025 is a reference to the 6159-7001. The 6215 is its forgotten predecessor. ..................... and the dial was completely different..................................


I realize the distinction is important to you but those watches are so similar that even a Seiko enthusiast would say its basically the same thing.


----------



## valuewatchguy

ahonobaka said:


> ^While both are arguably my favorite Seiko divers of all time, I really hope they take a back seat on all the reissues this year (impossible, I know) and instead opt to bring out new designs. No one else fatigued at this point with all the modern reinterpretations and LE reissues? Really hoping we get that ever fabled "smaller GS diver" this year...(going on 5 years of wishing lol)


Someone else is thinking similar thoughts









Where Do Seiko And Grand Seiko Go Next?


Wish lists are common among the watch hopeful. No matter the popular brand, you can find discussions about what people think is coming down the pipe.




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## hodinky

hodinky said:


> SPB210J


JDM *SBDC136*

*SBDC138/SPB212J*


----------



## alec_kojro

hodinky said:


> JDM *SBDC136
> 
> SBDC138/SPB212J*
> View attachment 15686155


Where do you find these ?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kritameth said:


> Anyone think this is the year a 6105-8000 SLA-reissue will happen?
> View attachment 15685234


Not aware of any rumors but damn that would be nice...it would be great to add to the sidekick of the Willard.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99

ahonobaka said:


> ^While both are arguably my favorite Seiko divers of all time, I really hope they take a back seat on all the reissues this year (impossible, I know) and instead opt to bring out new designs. No one else fatigued at this point with all the modern reinterpretations and LE reissues? Really hoping we get that ever fabled "smaller GS diver" this year...(going on 5 years of wishing lol)


Yep... more original designs please. Most of Seiko's recent releases are just new color ways of rehashed homages of themselves. If I wanted an Alpinist, I would've bought one when they were $350.


----------



## hodinky

alec_kojro said:


> Where do you find these ?


Internet🏴‍☠️


----------



## SKYWATCH007

hodinky said:


> Internet🏴‍☠️


This and the SPB211 are the only 2 new Mini alpinist colourways you've seen so far besides the 3 from last year?


----------



## hodinky

SKYWATCH007 said:


> This and the SPB211 are the only 2 new Mini alpinist colourways you've seen so far besides the 3 from last year?


yep


----------



## tiktiktok

Well those who say the mini turtle is discontinued were wrong because these two will be japan only. sigh,
Feb 6
sbdcy083









SBDC085 - RATHER GET THIS ONE THAN THE NORMAL BLACK.


----------



## 6L35

6L35 said:


> It's very good. I have an 50th Astron 5x with black super hard coating since October 2019 and it still looks new. I scratched one lug (polished part) and it is almost unnoticeable.


I reply myself to make notice that the case and bracelet do not get the same treatment. The bracelet one is not as good as the case's.


----------



## Davekaye90

valuewatchguy said:


> I realize the distinction is important to you but those watches are so similar that even a Seiko enthusiast would say its basically the same thing.


SLA037 - steel blue, 8L55. SLA043 - more navy blue, 8L35. Similar to the 043, a modernized 6215-7000 could share basically everything with the SLA025 but the dial and movement. Using the 8L35 means it would cost substantially less as well. The 037 is about $2,000 more than the 043. A 6215 update could be priced closer to Marinemaster money instead of $4500+. And it would be cool to see that dial design come back, whereas the the 6159 dial design is used in all of the Marinemasters.


----------



## dt75

tiktiktok said:


> Well those who say the mini turtle is discontinued were wrong because these two will be japan only. sigh,
> Feb 6
> sbdcy083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBDC085 - RATHER GET THIS ONE THAN THE NORMAL BLACK.


Hopefully Seiko decides to do some good QC and make sure the chapter rings and bezels all line up on these. I like the design but the quality is too spotty.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmofo

As some one who's been interested in obtaining a tropical-dial-esque watch,
I find these 2 new ones extremely enticing.
Which one to get though... I'm not sure I'd want both.


----------



## pojo1806

thatmofo said:


> As some one who's been interested in obtaining a tropical-dial-esque watch,
> I find these 2 new ones extremely enticing.
> Which one to get though... I'm not sure I'd want both.
> 
> View attachment 15688078
> View attachment 15688079


I say the "regular" one, I have a regular 2020 Alpinist and a "Baby" Alpinist and I much prefer the size and case of the regular.


----------



## alec_kojro




----------



## alec_kojro




----------



## johnMcKlane

What else its in this book ?


----------



## thegamblershand

pojo1806 said:


> I say the "regular" one, I have a regular 2020 Alpinist and a "Baby" Alpinist and I much prefer the size and case of the regular.


i also own the "Baby" and I agree, I still want a regular one. Something about the regular dial shape with the crown guards that makes the watch more toolish looking. I do really like the 38mm though but I'd go for the regular.


----------



## Tltuae

I just wish they'd make a bigger version of these Alpinists


----------



## thegamblershand

Tltuae said:


> I just wish they'd make a bigger version of these Alpinists


would be nice for those who want bigger. For me the size is perfect. Sadly for those who want it I don't see seiko going bigger with these.


----------



## Rokutime

Still new to these Seiko release leaks. Do they reveal anything about upcoming JDM models? Hoping there's an upcoming model that's similar to the SARB models.


----------



## Engi

Anyone who has had the opportunity to see the new King Seiko SJE083 ?

Any rumor of a NOT L.E. of this model ?


----------



## SKYWATCH007

tiktiktok said:


> Well those who say the mini turtle is discontinued were wrong because these two will be japan only. sigh,
> Feb 6
> sbdcy083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBDC085 - RATHER GET THIS ONE THAN THE NORMAL BLACK.


WOW finally some mini turtles that aren't boring!! I'm sure some colour variants will come outside of Japan. THe black and blue are so "souless" for a cheaper fun watch. The green with the yellow looks great!


----------



## 59yukon01

It seems everything that Seiko is putting out lately has that ugly cyclops.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

alec_kojro said:


> View attachment 15688157


The 197J1 is the NON-LIMITED of the Glacier? But it's still limited to EU?? Where did you find this book btw


----------



## Kev161

Tltuae said:


> I just wish they'd make a bigger version of these Alpinists


you probably mean with the same styling but how about these?


----------



## hodinky

*Astron SBXC097






















Astron SBXC093














*


----------



## alec_kojro

MORE LIMITED EDITIONS....

LIMITED EDITION FOR YOU

LIMITED EDITION FOR YOU.... FOR YOU AND ..... FOR YOU TOO!


----------



## Mmpaste

59yukon01 said:


> It seems everything that Seiko is putting out lately has that ugly cyclops.


Had a good laugh and I needed it! Thanks.


----------



## clyde_frog

hodinky said:


> *Astron SBXC097
> View attachment 15688581
> View attachment 15688583
> View attachment 15688587
> 
> Astron SBXC093
> View attachment 15688584
> View attachment 15688595
> *


Not content with doing limited editions for their own anniversaries every year, they're now doing limited editions for other companies' anniversaries too. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

Engi said:


> Anyone who has had the opportunity to see the new King Seiko SJE083 ?
> 
> Any rumor of a NOT L.E. of this model ?


Give it a few weeks and they'll probably re-release it as a standard model.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## alec_kojro

clyde_frog said:


> Give it a few weeks and they'll probably re-release it as a standard model.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk





https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/276/747/bf9.gif


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

Any word on new Seiko GMT or chronograph releases on these insider websites???


----------



## timetellinnoob

dt75 said:


> Hopefully Seiko decides to do some good QC and make sure the chapter rings and bezels all line up on these. I like the design but the quality is too spotty.


that's the spirit! "one day, they'll just magically stop [bad behavior], and it'll be O.K.!" =)


----------



## Engi

clyde_frog said:


> Give it a few weeks and they'll probably re-release it as a standard model.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I hope ...


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

Engi said:


> I hope ...


I am all in for a version under $1,000....


----------



## Engi

Teddy Blanchard said:


> I am all in for a version under $1,000....


Me too


----------



## muypaquito

good day guys

any news if there will be SUN019 replacement? kinetic gmt tuna.

currently they get rarer and official seiko store here in philippines only have 065 (padi version) in stock. they are not sure if they'll get new stocks soon or not as they have aaid there will be so many models coming in. did not confirm if any of those will replace sun019 or not.


----------



## josayeee

Seiko GMT (bring back those quartz gmt alpinists)
Mini Samurai or Sumo
Alpinist with lume in hour markers
Small GS diver

New color ways for Turtles and Samurais and new reissues each year can only last so long. I currently still enjoy them though haha


----------



## valuewatchguy

Engi said:


> Anyone who has had the opportunity to see the new King Seiko SJE083 ?
> 
> Any rumor of a NOT L.E. of this model ?


Well 3000 pieces isnt really that limited. My suspicion is that these will be available at a discount before the end of the year. Mint flips shouldnt be hard to find either by summer. 
Just my opinion.


----------



## thatmofo

59yukon01 said:


> It seems everything that Seiko is putting out lately has that ugly cyclops.


Yes, and the success of the new Alpinist proves that most buyers disagree with you and don't mind the cyclops.
Deal with it alreayd.
How repetitive.


----------



## 59yukon01

thatmofo said:


> Yes, and the success of the new Alpinist proves that most buyers disagree with you and don't mind the cyclops.
> Deal with it alreayd.
> How repetitive.


You practice being an a$$ or does it come naturally? Deal with that......


----------



## Cstokes23

josayeee said:


> Seiko GMT (bring back those quartz gmt alpinists)
> Mini Samurai or Sumo
> Alpinist with lume in hour markers
> Small GS diver
> 
> New color ways for Turtles and Samurais and new reissues each year can only last so long. I currently still enjoy them though haha


Yes! A quartz gmt Alpinist or an Alpinist with lumed hour markers would be top of my list! I had hoped the baby Alpinist had lumed hours but it wasn't to be.


----------



## thatmofo

Engi said:


> Anyone who has had the opportunity to see the new King Seiko SJE083 ?
> 
> Any rumor of a NOT L.E. of this model ?


A guy (not me) is selling one at retail price on Reddit right now

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watchexchange/comments/lc1hqy


----------



## HowardRoark

tiktiktok said:


> Well those who say the mini turtle is discontinued were wrong because these two will be japan only. sigh,
> Feb 6
> sbdcy083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBDC085 - RATHER GET THIS ONE THAN THE NORMAL BLACK.


Any idea when these are supposed to be released?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engi

thatmofo said:


> A guy (not me) is selling one at retail price on Reddit right now
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Watchexchange/comments/lc1hqy


Very nice, watch, IMHO it's just too pricey ...


----------



## SKYWATCH007

HowardRoark said:


> Any idea when these are supposed to be released?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The green one looks sweet!


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Engi said:


> Very nice, watch, IMHO it's just too pricey ...


Looks so diff from the other pic vs this real life one. Tbh, it looks sort of ****ty just my opinion. I thought it would be a nice white dial but it's some bland silver rubbish.


----------



## Wallyg

I’m looking forward to some type of Seiko bronze?? Also a quartz diver that doesn’t cost 1000 dollars plus!
”We big company, move slow”.
Back to shopping China micro brands.


----------



## sblantipodi

Hope in a new SARB033 and a new 3rd gen monster.


----------



## huwp

muypaquito said:


> Any news if there will be SUN019 replacement? kinetic gmt tuna.
> 
> currently they get rarer and official seiko store here in philippines only have 065 (padi version) in stock. they are not sure if they'll get new stocks soon or not as they have aaid there will be so many models coming in. did not confirm if any of those will replace sun019 or not.


 I'd love a SUN019 with a solar movement


----------



## Engi

sblantipodi said:


> Hope in a new SARB033 and a new 3rd gen monster.


I also hope for a new SARB033 !


----------



## Cosmodromedary

Engi said:


> I also hope for a new SARB033 !


Island Watch are doing a very close homage now, with option of a fluted bezel. I would be keen if they did a salmon dial, but I'm not super fussed otherwise.


----------



## Engi

Cosmodromedary said:


> Island Watch are doing a very close homage now, with option of a fluted bezel. I would be keen if they did a salmon dial, but I'm not super fussed otherwise.
> View attachment 15692483
> View attachment 15692481


Thanks for the info. although I think that they are not properly representing the real classic essence of the SARB033


----------



## mi6_

Those new Islanders are Rolex’s Datejust homages not SARB homages. SARB has dauphine hands. Other than the same 38mm size I don’t see how these could be considered SARB homages.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Anyone know when the new mini turtles are coming? I liked the green dial with yellow seconds hand from that photo.


----------



## schumway

mi6_ said:


> Those new Islanders are Rolex's Datejust homages not SARB homages. SARB has dauphine hands. Other than the same 38mm size I don't see how these could be considered SARB homages.


I agree about the hands but the case looks exactly like the SARB033 to me.


----------



## MrDisco99

mi6_ said:


> Those new Islanders are Rolex's Datejust homages not SARB homages. SARB has dauphine hands. Other than the same 38mm size I don't see how these could be considered SARB homages.


They copied the case design


----------



## nmt600

Do you think the new black-black mm200 will be released? I'm waiting for it


----------



## Davekaye90

schumway said:


> I agree about the hands but the case looks exactly like the SARB033 to me.


Yeah it's kind of a weird mashup between DJ and SARB.


----------



## percysmith

I saw the Islander video.

I love the case.

I don't like matte black dials. This is one thing that stops my CW Trident C65 GMT being my one-watch collection.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Engi said:


> Thanks for the info. although I think that they are not properly representing the real classic essence of the SARB033


And somethng about them screams remarkably unappealing to me. It looks like it could easily be a $119 Ali-Express special. I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

krayzie said:


> View attachment 15555858
> 
> Movt Japan Cased China


I have that watch and it's tiny on my 8-inch wrist its 36mm x 9mm! Thinking about selling it.


----------



## Techme

valuewatchguy said:


> And somethng about them screams remarkably unappealing to me. It looks like it could easily be a $119 Ali-Express special. I can't put my finger on it.


I was thinking the same. The endlinks don't appear to be very snug against the lugs.


----------



## mi6_

schumway said:


> I agree about the hands but the case looks exactly like the SARB033 to me.


Ok so it's a SARB-like case with Rolex hour markers and hands. Anyone not familiar with watches looking at it would think it's a knock-off Rolex. I'm not a fan for that reason. Just a personal thing but I prefer wearing the real deal instead of a homage. The fluted bezel just screams Rolex. They look great other than the blank rotor (strange you do a display back and then don't bother at least putting the Islander logo on the rotor).

I was OK with the SKX Islanders as the SKX was discontinued and Marc's version offered better specs (better bracelet, sapphire glass, NH36, etc.); hence was a technical improvement on the original. But now he seems to be just reproducing popular Seiko models with upgrades. Not bashing the brand as they're great watches that offer quality, affordability and value (I own an ISL #05), just not into wearing Rolex look-alikes.


----------



## Plissken

The preview image of the SPB197J1 makes it look like it has a more blueish dial than the SPB199J1 which is more blue/green/grey. In the image the SPB197J1 dial colour looks very similar to the SRPF79 which from images has a definitely a more blueish colour which would make sense.


----------



## chinjung55555

IThe new baby turtle 2021 😆😆





















8


----------



## alec_kojro

Plissken said:


> The preview image of the SPB197J1 makes it look like it has a more blueish dial than the SPB199J1 which is more blue/green/grey. In the image the SPB197J1 dial colour looks very similar to the SRPF79 which from images has a definitely a more blueish colour which would make sense.


100% the same color....already confirmed by ADs


----------



## Kev161

mi6_ said:


> Ok so it's a SARB-like case with Rolex hour markers and hands. Anyone not familiar with watches looking at it would think it's a knock-off Rolex. I'm not a fan for that reason. Just a personal thing but I prefer wearing the real deal instead of a homage. The fluted bezel just screams Rolex. They look great other than the blank rotor (strange you do a display back and then don't bother at least putting the Islander logo on the rotor).
> 
> I was OK with the SKX Islanders as the SKX was discontinued and Marc's version offered better specs (better bracelet, sapphire glass, NH36, etc.); hence was a technical improvement on the original. But now he seems to be just reproducing popular Seiko models with upgrades. Not bashing the brand as they're great watches that offer quality, affordability and value (I own an ISL #05), just not into wearing Rolex look-alikes.


----------



## jmai

valuewatchguy said:


> And somethng about them screams remarkably unappealing to me. It looks like it could easily be a $119 Ali-Express special. I can't put my finger on it.


I think the logo is mostly at fault.

Marc is a great guy and runs a great shop, but his logo looks extremely cheap. It was fine when he was just using it for the online shop, but it just doesn't work as a watch brand logo. Like you said, it looks like an Aliexpress special.

The dial and handset are very basic run of the mill designs that are common on cheap watches. They're also mass produced and you can find these same kind of parts at all kinds of watch part suppliers.

Decent looking watches at an affordable price, but I'd never be caught dead wearing one in public. Fact is, 99% of the public don't know or care what these watches represent, they just know it looks like a knockoff. And we can say all we want about just wearing what we like and not caring what people think, but let's be real. Deep down, we care at least a little bit.


----------



## Gilmour

jmai said:


> I think the logo is mostly at fault.
> 
> Marc is a great guy and runs a great shop, but his logo looks extremely cheap. It was fine when he was just using it for the online shop, but it just doesn't work as a watch brand logo. Like you said, it looks like an Aliexpress special.
> 
> The dial and handset are very basic run of the mill designs that are common on cheap watches. They're also mass produced and you can find these same kind of parts at all kinds of watch part suppliers.
> 
> Decent looking watches at an affordable price, but I'd never be caught dead wearing one in public. Fact is, 99% of the public don't know or care what these watches represent, they just know it looks like a knockoff. And we can say all we want about just wearing what we like and not caring what people think, but let's be real. Deep down, we care at least a little bit.


100% agree with this post.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

chinjung55555 said:


> IThe new baby turtle 2021 😆😆
> View attachment 15694900
> View attachment 15694903
> View attachment 15694905
> 8


The green one looks sweet! Do you know when they're supposed to come out?


----------



## Davekaye90

jmai said:


> I think the logo is mostly at fault.
> 
> Marc is a great guy and runs a great shop, but his logo looks extremely cheap. It was fine when he was just using it for the online shop, but it just doesn't work as a watch brand logo. Like you said, it looks like an Aliexpress special.
> 
> The dial and handset are very basic run of the mill designs that are common on cheap watches. They're also mass produced and you can find these same kind of parts at all kinds of watch part suppliers.
> 
> Decent looking watches at an affordable price, but I'd never be caught dead wearing one in public. Fact is, 99% of the public don't know or care what these watches represent, they just know it looks like a knockoff. And we can say all we want about just wearing what we like and not caring what people think, but let's be real. Deep down, we care at least a little bit.


Have to agree. The SKX Islanders are a nice alternative to paying someone to put together an SKX mod using something like a Namoki or CT case, and they'll cost less by the time you're done getting all of the parts and paying a watchmaker. These though remind me of San Martin or Shirryu stuff that sells for $200.


----------



## Davekaye90

SPB205/SARX085 DLC sharp edge review. Nice to finally see how this actually looks vs. press shots and renders. Very tempting...


----------



## Geno816

yonsson said:


> The 6R35 movement is crap though.


Errrm...nope. It's an awesome movement.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Geno816 said:


> yonsson said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 6R35 movement is crap though. Two of my friends and Moe has gone to SEIKO for adjustment. -20/-30spd straight out the box. 70hrs pwr is garbage if it's not backed up by at least OK timekeeping.
> 
> 
> 
> Errrm...nope. It's an awesome movement.
Click to expand...

Welcome to Watchuseek! I'm with @yonsson on this and sort of wonder what you've been drinking to think otherwise, but seeing as it's your first post here, I won't press the point.


----------



## GEO_79

watchcrank_tx said:


> Welcome to Watchuseek! I'm with @yonsson on this and sort of wonder what you've been drinking to think otherwise, but seeing as it's your first post here, I won't press the point.


I have 2 alpinist with 6r35 and they are both ok. One is +5/24h and the other is +20. The first one+5/24 I got it in January last year and it was +15+16 at first. The second one+20/24h I just got it,so it will take up to a month to settle down. I haven't got anything to drink , I swear 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90

FWIW, and not with the 6R35 specifically, but I've had Seikos that have been running VERY slow (-30) or so after being shipped to me in the mail, and then within a week or so, they "settle down" and start running at +3.


----------



## Xhantos

Every Seiko mechanical movement is awesome. 

Today, mechanical wrist watches are jewellery. You should not be relying on them for your accurate and precise time needs.


----------



## needsometime

aiming to get the affordable seikos


----------



## clyde_frog

Geno816 said:


> Errrm...nope. It's an awesome movement.


Worst first post ever? Could probably only be worse if it was also a 10 year old thread bump which many new users do.


----------



## clyde_frog

Davekaye90 said:


> FWIW, and not with the 6R35 specifically, but I've had Seikos that have been running VERY slow (-30) or so after being shipped to me in the mail, and then within a week or so, they "settle down" and start running at +3.


That's really weird how you're saying it broke in by speeding up, and others believe that when they break in they slow down. It's almost as if all of this settling down/breaking in stuff is a complete load of nonsense isn't it?! Sounds more like erratic timekeeping of a poor quality movement to me.


----------



## JapanJames

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Looks so diff from the other pic vs this real life one. Tbh, it looks sort of ****ty just my opinion. I thought it would be a nice white dial but it's some bland silver rubbish.


Check the pics in my owners thread for the watch. Any watch can look ****ty in bad lighting. This watch is gorgeous in a variety of lightings but admittedly not all (same as any watch). It doesn't lose out to silver grand seikos.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

New Tuna 300m!









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 7


140 anni di Seiko celebrati con queste 5 Limited Edition:.SLA047 / SBDX043 3.000 pezzi.............---..SPB207 / SBDC133 5.000




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## konners




----------



## konners

Looks smart.


----------



## Shark-sandwich

Bracelet looks like it might be similar to the SBBN031 (judging by the links) which had a ratcheting divers extension - if it's the same or better I would definitely be tempted.


----------



## aks12r

When I try to imagine what Seiko development dept. is like - I think that they have several bowls labelled; "hands", "dial", "case", "strap", "movement", "price bracket" containing every version of each type that Seiko watches manufacture. Then, some failing employee who is about to be sacked, gets blindfolded and has to pick one from each bowl. If Management like the combination, the lucky employee gets another chance to stay in the job. But bad combinations earn the employee a one way trip up Mount Fuji. And then into Mount Fuji. As a motivational warning to lazy staff.

And because they know what happens to those unlucky employees, Management themselves are unwilling to take any chances on any new ideas, in case it's they who get the invitation, "...to come see the view from the top of Fuji, and don't bring a packed lunch..."

It's the only way I can get to grips with the lack of innovation in recent releases. I bet this one's also going to be a "limited edition" 

My alternative theory, is that Seiko believe they have achieved "watch perfection" and they believe it is now impossible for them to improve their watches. They've zaratsu'd every possible face until they can't see the case anymore, grammered the hell out the design, and "diashielded" so many new watches that they've run out of clear paint gloss - and all that's left, is to release an unending stream of different colour variants to an insatiable public... until they run out of all the known colours in the universe and have to start again with historical editions.
If anyone from Seiko wants an image of my misaligned dial / chapter ring / date wheel / dodgy bezel that lifts and falls like the swell in The Great Wave off Kanagawa when it rotates (this is all on a $1000 watch btw), I would be happy to debate that they haven't reached Nirvana, just yet.

I would still take a vintage Seiko or GS, over a Rolex though!

EDITED - repeatedly, for something to do.



konners said:


> View attachment 15696849


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

clyde_frog said:


> That's really weird how you're saying it broke in by speeding up, and others believe that when they break in they slow down. It's almost as if all of this settling down/breaking in stuff is a complete load of nonsense isn't it?! Sounds more like erratic timekeeping of a poor quality movement to me.


IMHO the variance has to do with the fact that the regulating lever on the movement is held in place by friction and not screwed down. When you regulate these watches, a slight fraction of a mm adjustment can take the watch from +5 to -60. They are very very very sensitive. An ETA movement uses a screw to hold the regulation lever in place. The Seiko does not have a screw or any way to hold the regulating lever in a fixed position after regulation. This is prolly why they dont bother to regulate them at the factory. I have a 5KX with a 4r35 (has the same friction held regulating lever) that was running +5 with some positional variance that could take it down to +1 spd. It was that way for 18 months. Very accurate and consistent. I dropped the watch on its side on a marble floor. The next day it was +19 spd. I believe the shock of that drop was enough to move that regulating lever a pubby hair enough to change the accuracy. You can look at some youtube videos to see what I mean. So I can imagine all those watches banging, bumping, and slamming around in a UPS truck will be all over the place in accuracy. Too bad they won't add some type of lockdown screw to the design. The "settling down" stuff I can't answer. It could be guys rotating their watches and it performing differently depending on how full charged the movement is. The accuracy falls way off when the watch is not fully wound or powered up.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Mini Turtle JDM:









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 8


Il parallelo con i diver non è pertinente..Sui diver non ci sono limiti..La linea KS non esiste più, questo è un celebrativo che replica un orologio




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## soulbazz

Does anyone know when the new Alpinist varients will be for sale?


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Looks big l


AlvaroVitali said:


> Mini Turtle JDM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 8
> 
> 
> Il parallelo con i diver non è pertinente..Sui diver non ci sono limiti..La linea KS non esiste più, questo è un celebrativo che replica un orologio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


Hi, the green one is very nice! Do you know when it'll be available ?


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Others JDM store online









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 8


Il parallelo con i diver non è pertinente..Sui diver non ci sono limiti..La linea KS non esiste più, questo è un celebrativo che replica un orologio




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## PiotrJot

soulbazz said:


> Does anyone know when the new Alpinist varients will be for sale?


Hello, 
You mean this one in the picture? 
It is now, I've just received mine.









Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## soulbazz

hodinky said:


> coming..
> *SBDC135/SPB209J*
> View attachment 15680594
> 
> *SBDC137/SPB211J*
> View attachment 15680595
> 
> *SPB210J*
> 
> View attachment 15680596
> 
> *SBDY073/SRPF81K*
> View attachment 15680600
> 
> *SBDY075/SRPF83K*
> View attachment 15680601





PiotrJot said:


> Hello,
> You mean this one in the picture?
> It is now, I've just received mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


I meant the ones @hodinky posted. Yours looks great though, congratulations!


----------



## SKYWATCH007

soulbazz said:


> I meant the ones @hodinky posted. Yours looks great though, congratulations!


Yes I'm into the SPB211 on that nato looks great!


----------



## soulbazz

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Yes I'm into the SPB211 on that nato looks great!


Cool. Do you mind sharing where you purchased? A Google search brings up this thread.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

soulbazz said:


> Cool. Do you mind sharing where you purchased? A Google search brings up this thread.


Hey, I never purchased it. Just think that it looks good and am interested. Maybe someone knows some info about release dates etc?


----------



## soulbazz

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Hey, I never purchased it. Just think that it looks good and am interested. Maybe someone knows some info about release dates etc?


Oops sorry, I misunderstood. Sorry to derail the thread.


----------



## valuewatchguy

konners said:


> View attachment 15696849


Is there a model #?


----------



## hodinky

valuewatchguy said:


> Is there a model #?


*S23633J*


----------



## One-Seventy

I'm still hoping to pick up an SBP201J1 from a shop. Since so many people have now sworn off ever buying a Seiko LE again, I should have no problem getting one any time I want, right? 

Unfortunately during the moments when I have time to go looking for it because I've got a job, it's never in stock. Strange that, I thought few people would want it!


----------



## jcartw20

AlvaroVitali said:


> Mini Turtle JDM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 8
> 
> 
> Il parallelo con i diver non è pertinente..Sui diver non ci sono limiti..La linea KS non esiste più, questo è un celebrativo che replica un orologio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


Good to see them still breathing life into this line. Now the question is stealth or red text? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## jonmca-15

jcartw20 said:


> Good to see them still breathing life into this line. Now the question is stealth or red text? Decisions, decisions.


I'm glad to see it too! I love my blue Mini Turtle but have always felt like it has been under-appreciated by Seiko (although the Zimbe ones are striking).

Of the two, I definitely vote for red text&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007

jonmca-15 said:


> I'm glad to see it too! I love my blue Mini Turtle but have always felt like it has been under-appreciated by Seiko (although the Zimbe ones are striking).
> 
> Of the two, I definitely vote for red text&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope the green mini turtle with yellow seconds hand is available in NA as well.


----------



## valuewatchguy

One-Seventy said:


> I'm still hoping to pick up an SBP201J1 from a shop. Since so many people have now sworn off ever buying a Seiko LE again, I should have no problem getting one any time I want, right?
> 
> Unfortunately during the moments when I have time to go looking for it because I've got a job, it's never in stock. Strange that, I thought few people would want it!


That is strange because I'm sure the only people who buy Seiko watches are right here on this forum. I wonder what could be going on?


----------



## SKYWATCH007

valuewatchguy said:


> That is strange because I'm sure the only people who buy Seiko watches are right here on this forum. I wonder what could be going on?


?

I want that glacier on the bracelet! I think it's better than the new grey EU release.


----------



## One-Seventy

SKYWATCH007 said:


> ?
> 
> I want that glacier on the bracelet! I think it's better than the new grey EU release.


It really is an "EU" release in the historical sense - it's only being distributed in the original members of the European Coal and Steel Community: France, Germany, Netherlands, Belgium, Italy and of course, Luxembourg. Everyone else, well, you should have simply been born lucky!

Seiko SPB201J1 - _Celebrating European Politicking since 1951_









Sold Out - Seiko Prospex Alpinist SPB201J1 'Mountain Sunset' - Fratello Shop


Introducing the Seiko Prospex Alpinist SPB201J1 "Mountain Sunset". Pre-order now with FREE shipping starting in the first week of February, 2021.




shop.fratello.com


----------



## SKYWATCH007

One-Seventy said:


> It really is an "EU" release in the historical sense - it's only being distributed in the original members of the European Coal and Steel Community: France, Germany, Netherlands, Belgium, Italy and of course, Luxembourg. Everyone else, well, you should have simply been born lucky!
> 
> Seiko SPB201J1 - _Celebrating European Politicking since 1951_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold Out - Seiko Prospex Alpinist SPB201J1 'Mountain Sunset' - Fratello Shop
> 
> 
> Introducing the Seiko Prospex Alpinist SPB201J1 "Mountain Sunset". Pre-order now with FREE shipping starting in the first week of February, 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.fratello.com


It's supposed to come back as a regular edition with bracelet.


----------



## GEO_79

SKYWATCH007 said:


> It's supposed to come back as a regular edition with bracelet.


No ; it will be limted for europe .


----------



## SKYWATCH007

GEO_79 said:


> No ; it will be limted for europe .


Ok, well I can come to Europe and get one, or have a friend buy it, and ship it to me. Numbers will NOT be limited, so you're basically saying it's restricted to Europe.....


----------



## GEO_79

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Ok, well I can come to Europe and get one, or have a friend buy it, and ship it to me. Numbers will NOT be limited, so you're basically saying it's restricted to Europe.....


 i dont know more details ; we wil have to wait and see .


----------



## listorene12

Is the grey dial alpinist a limited edition and is it sold out? I like it, but i thought it was just a regular release.


----------



## theunsureavenger

listorene12 said:


> Is the grey dial alpinist a limited edition and is it sold out? I like it, but i thought it was just a regular release.


The grey is a LE, depends where you are located.


----------



## theunsureavenger

Couple photos I found over on Facebook. Thoughts on the bracelet combo? Think it looks great myself.


----------



## listorene12

theunsureavenger said:


> Couple photos I found over on Facebook. Thoughts on the bracelet combo? Think it looks great myself.
> 
> View attachment 15701192
> View attachment 15701193


Yea I really like the grey dial I'm located in Europe.


----------



## Time Seller

I think Seiko should offer a "Value Pack" of 5 of these in different colors at an attractive discount price.


----------



## listorene12

I'm definitely buying the non limited glacier dial with the bracelet. It would be nice to add the grey dial also to my sarb017.


----------



## angelo red

This is my new grey Alpinist


----------



## listorene12

angelo red said:


> View attachment 15701394
> 
> This is my new grey Alpinist


Beautiful i can't wait to see some of the strap combinations people use with the grey dial.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

One-Seventy said:


> I'm still hoping to pick up an SBP201J1 from a shop. Since so many people have now sworn off ever buying a Seiko LE again, I should have no problem getting one any time I want, right?
> 
> Unfortunately during the moments when I have time to go looking for it because I've got a job, it's never in stock. Strange that, I thought few people would want it!


Yes. T_he Seiko Limited Edition Walkaway Movement of 2021_ should lead to a glut of Seikos on the market and lower prices. The stores will be empty, online business will crater, inventory will pileup, and there maybe an upper management shakeup after the quarterly numbers are in. Who knew a blue dial could bring the watch behemoth to its knees?


GEO_79 said:


> No ; it will be limted for europe .


Do you get a box, sticker, or polishing cloth that says--"Edizione esclusiva per l'Europa"??? Will Seiko ban sales outside of Europe???

If not, there could be another serious controversy in the Watch Kingdom if this is released to the North American market in a year or two?


----------



## GEO_79

It will be sold only in Europe, but nobody said that you can't import the watch. Almost all my Seiko's are JDM , but I also paid lots of taxes. I doubt it Seiko will sell this alpinist in the U.S , not after all the moaning and winging 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

GEO_79 said:


> It will be sold only in Europe, but nobody said that you can't import the watch. Almost all my Seiko's are JDM , but I also paid lots of taxes. I doubt it Seiko will sell this alpinist in the U.S , not after all the moaning and winging
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I hear you my man. After reading some comments in this thread some people will be complaining about the nature of "geographical exclusives" next and want refunds.
I would say going forward people should be suspect that anything labeled a Seiko "limited edition" may not be a LE. And act accordingly. Buyer beware.


----------



## theunsureavenger

angelo red said:


> View attachment 15701394
> 
> This is my new grey Alpinist


This looks classic and toolish and superb 😁


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Betty Boop 90th:

Novità Seiko 2021 - page 9


----------



## GirchyGirchy

AlvaroVitali said:


> Betty Boop 90th:
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 9


I'm gonna go with a Betty Nope on that one!


----------



## SKYWATCH007

angelo red said:


> View attachment 15701394
> 
> This is my new grey Alpinist


Looks sick! I want to grab the glacier RE one somehow later


----------



## SKYWATCH007

theunsureavenger said:


> Couple photos I found over on Facebook. Thoughts on the bracelet combo? Think it looks great myself.
> 
> View attachment 15701192
> View attachment 15701193


Is this the glacier dial?


----------



## thegamblershand

...
That’s the new le


----------



## theunsureavenger

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Is this the glacier dial?


That's the spb201. Limited edition 2021. Not the mountain glacier.


----------



## valuewatchguy

this was posted on the GS thread. But since it has a tangental connection here and we need more pictures and less text.....drool away

soon to be released SLGH005


----------



## Plissken

alec_kojro said:


> 100% the same color....already confirmed by ADs


'100%'? And confirmed by ADs according to who? I spoke to the London AD today and he told me he had not been provided with any information about the dial either way.

This site has a high res image up of it, I think they used the wrong image and reference number, this ought to be the SPB201J1 image which is available for pre-order. Still think it looks more blueish than blue/green.


----------



## Plissken

theunsureavenger said:


> That's the spb201. Limited edition 2021. Not the mountain glacier.


Both the mountain glacier and mountain sunset variants are LEs of 2021.


----------



## Plissken

GEO_79 said:


> View attachment 15701032


This is strange because the London AD today told me that the SPB197 was being released because of demand from the US and Asian market for the SPB199, but if it's not going to be released there then what's the point?


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Plissken said:


> '100%'? And confirmed by ADs according to who? I spoke to the London AD today and he told me he had not been provided with any information about the dial either way.
> 
> This site has a high res image up of it, I think they used the wrong image and reference number, this ought to be the SPB201 image which is available for pre-order. Still think it looks more blueish than blue/green.


The SPB201 is this, and the SPB201J1 is the other which is THE LE...the one pictured here has unlimited numbers, but for EU market correct?


----------



## tiki5698

valuewatchguy said:


> this was posted on the GS thread. But since it has a tangental connection here and we need more pictures and less text.....drool away
> 
> soon to be released SLGH005
> 
> View attachment 15702122


This is 🔥


----------



## thegamblershand

Plissken said:


> Both the mountain glacier and mountain sunset variants are LEs of 2021.


mountain glacier is 2020 LE, released November.


----------



## theunsureavenger

valuewatchguy said:


> this was posted on the GS thread. But since it has a tangental connection here and we need more pictures and less text.....drool away
> 
> soon to be released SLGH005
> 
> View attachment 15702122


👌


----------



## theunsureavenger

SKYWATCH007 said:


> The SPB201 is this, and the SPB201J1 is the other which is THE LE...the one pictured here has unlimited numbers, but for EU market correct?


there is the spb199 mountain glacier that is limited to 2020 pieces (released nov 2020) there is the spb197 that is supposedly the same as the spb199 from 2020. This SPB197 will be a European only non numbered special edition.
Then there is the newly (being currently released) spb201 which is the mountain sunset and is a numbered limited run of 2021 pieces.


----------



## pojo1806

Seiko SPB201J1








Seiko Alpinist 2021 Limited Edition Men's Watch SPB201J1


Limited to just 2,021 numbered pieces available only in Europe, this Seiko Alpinist 2021 Limited Edition SPB201J1 is from the Alpinist...




www.watchnation.com


----------



## Kev161

I had to


----------



## alec_kojro

Kev161 said:


> I had to
> View attachment 15702547



Had to steal it!


----------



## v1triol

Kev161 said:


> I had to
> View attachment 15702547


rofl

Touché level 99


----------



## alec_kojro

Plissken said:


> This is strange because the London AD today told me that the SPB197 was being released because of demand from the US and Asian market for the SPB199, but if it's not going to be released there then what's the point?


Your AD:

1. is lying
2. has no idea what he is talking about

The watch is released as Europe exclusive, because the demand in Asia and America is high?


----------



## GEO_79

Plissken said:


> This is strange because the London AD today told me that the SPB197 was being released because of demand from the US and Asian market for the SPB199, but if it's not going to be released there then what's the point?


A very big demand was for the U.S version, remember that blue limited editions alpinist? But they didn't released that one for Europe, Asia etc

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## alec_kojro

GEO_79 said:


> A very big demand was for the U.S version, remember that blue limited editions alpinist? But they didn't released that one for Europe, Asia etc
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Please don't give Seiko any ideas


----------



## GEO_79

alec_kojro said:


> Please don't give Seiko any ideas


Actually I'm going to phone Seiko Japan and have a word with them about this 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plissken

thegamblershand said:


> mountain glacier is 2020 LE, released November.


ok yeah what i mean is 2021 pieces for both. Edit: oops my bad, yes the 199 was a run of 2020 watches.


----------



## Plissken

alec_kojro said:


> Your AD:
> 
> 1. is lying
> 2. has no idea what he is talking about
> 
> The watch is released as Europe exclusive, because the demand in Asia and America is high?


Actually I mean to say it was Seiko UK, it was the manager at the Seiko Boutique. Maybe he was speculating, the bottom line is he said he'd been given v little info from Japan. Yeah that doesn't make any sense. TBH the release doesn't make any sense in general as a Euro only if they are wanting to cash in on it. In fact it is the opposite of what you would expect them to do to avoid annoying the euro buyers of the SPB199J1 and to provide the same or similar watch to buyers outside europe. It is possible that other ADs have simply been looking at the same pictures as us and said the SPB197 has the same dial as it looks blueish.


----------



## Plissken

SKYWATCH007 said:


> The SPB201 is this, and the SPB201J1 is the other which is THE LE...the one pictured here has unlimited numbers, but for EU market correct?


If the SPB197 is the SPB199J1 on a bracelet, which I am not fully convinced of as yet, then why would Seiko release images of the SPB201J1 version on a bracelet before the LE watch has even been released, and why stick to the same reference number? The dial doesn't look grey/brown but more blueish grey to me, so doesn't look the same as any other Seiko Alpinist.


----------



## theunsureavenger

Plissken said:


> If the SPB197 is the SPB199J1 on a bracelet, which I am not fully convinced of as yet, then why would Seiko release images of the SPB201J1 version on a bracelet before the LE watch has even been released, and why stick to the same reference number? The dial doesn't look grey/brown but more blueish grey to me, so doesn't look the same as any other Seiko Alpinist.


i think you are a little mixed up. The spb201 has not been shown anywhere on a bracelet (aside from people whom own it and put it on one)

spb199 = 2020 piece limited edition (mountain glacier - blue/green dial on green leather)

spb201 = 2021 piece limited edition (mountain sunset - grey dial on brown leather)

spb197 = European only special non numbered edition. This is the model that's been shown and posted here numerous times on an oyster bracelet. No one has seen it in person but according to intel and photos it looks very much the same as the spb199. The yellow compass arrow is also a giveaway that it's most likely the same but until it's in hand I won't say I can be 110% sure.


----------



## Plissken

theunsureavenger said:


> i think you are a little mixed up. The spb201 has not been shown anywhere on a bracelet (aside from people whom own it and put it on one)
> 
> spb199 = 2020 piece limited edition (mountain glacier - blue/green dial on green leather)
> 
> spb201 = 2021 piece limited edition (mountain sunset - grey dial on brown leather)
> 
> spb197 = European only special non numbered edition. This is the model that's been shown and posted here numerous times on an oyster bracelet. No one has seen it in person but according to intel and photos it looks very much the same as the spb199. The yellow compass arrow is also a giveaway that it's most likely the same but until it's in hand I won't say I can be 110% sure.


I was replying to skywatch007's comment where he said that the spb201 was the general unlimited bracelet run of the spb201j1. Yes you are right, the spb199j1 was a run of 2020 watches, maybe it will hold its value better than the spb201j1 as there is one less watch!


----------



## thegamblershand

Plissken said:


> I was replying to skywatch007's comment where he said that the spb201 was the general unlimited bracelet run of the spb201j1. Yes you are right, the spb199j1 was a run of 2020 watches, maybe it will hold its value better than the spb201j1 as there is one less watch!


🙄


----------



## theunsureavenger

Plissken said:


> I was replying to skywatch007's comment where he said that the spb201 was the general unlimited bracelet run of the spb201j1. Yes you are right, the spb199j1 was a run of 2020 watches, maybe it will hold its value better than the spb201j1 as there is one less watch!


skywatch007's comment is inaccurate but now I get you. Sorry. There is 1 piece less you mean. Possibly yes.


----------



## Toshk

valuewatchguy said:


> this was posted on the GS thread. But since it has a tangental connection here and we need more pictures and less text.....drool away
> 
> soon to be released SLGH005
> 
> View attachment 15702122


And a dark blue 5 days Spring Drive version as well.


----------



## Engi

valuewatchguy said:


> this was posted on the GS thread. But since it has a tangental connection here and we need more pictures and less text.....drool away
> 
> soon to be released SLGH005
> 
> View attachment 15702122


That's a real beauty !


----------



## Plissken

theunsureavenger said:


> skywatch007's comment is inaccurate but now I get you. Sorry. There is 1 piece less you mean. Possibly yes.


That was a a joke about the 1 piece less but you never know! 199 has the prettier dial but the 201 is more practical and utilitarian.


----------



## theunsureavenger

Plissken said:


> That was a a joke about the 1 piece less but you never know! 199 has the prettier dial but the 201 is more practical and utilitarian.


lol that went right over my head... I'm not really with it today it seems. ??‍♂

about the dials I think you hit the nail on the head, the 199 has a prettier dressier look. 201 is more toolish looking. Sorry if I missed it but do you own the 199?


----------



## Joll71

theunsureavenger said:


> i think you are a little mixed up. The spb201 has not been shown anywhere on a bracelet (aside from people whom own it and put it on one)
> 
> spb199 = 2020 piece limited edition (mountain glacier - blue/green dial on green leather)
> 
> spb201 = 2021 piece limited edition (mountain sunset - grey dial on brown leather)
> 
> spb197 = European only special non numbered edition. This is the model that's been shown and posted here numerous times on an oyster bracelet. No one has seen it in person but according to intel and photos it looks very much the same as the spb199. The yellow compass arrow is also a giveaway that it's most likely the same but until it's in hand I won't say I can be 110% sure.


I find all these alpinists to be a tad confusing, but the 197 and the 199 don't look the same to me.

197









199


----------



## Plissken

theunsureavenger said:


> lol that went right over my head... I'm not really with it today it seems. ??‍♂
> 
> about the dials I think you hit the nail on the head, the 199 has a prettier dressier look. 201 is more toolish looking. Sorry if I missed it but do you own the 199?


lol i wasn't with it before either. Yes I've got the 199. When I got it I wished it had been less dressy but I love the contrast with the black bezel and the dial.


----------



## alec_kojro

Joll71 said:


> I find all these alpinists to be a tad confusing, but the 197 and the 199 don't look the same to me.
> 
> 197
> View attachment 15702665
> 
> 
> 199
> View attachment 15702670


I am sorry, they are 100% the exact same watch, this is already confirmed by Seiko themselves, they called people who complained about the re-release....
I don't know why some people have a problem believing that Seiko would do that....


----------



## Plissken

Joll71 said:


> I find all these alpinists to be a tad confusing, but the 197 and the 199 don't look the same to me.


Ignoring what ppl have said about ADs statements about the 197, I believe it looks like a different dial. If so, then I would imagine they created something similar to cash in other buyers but not identical to denigrate the LE.


----------



## Joll71

alec_kojro said:


> I am sorry, they are 100% the exact same watch, this is already confirmed by Seiko themselves, they called people who complained about the re-release....
> I don't know why some people have a problem believing that Seiko would do that....


You need your eyes testing if you think those two dials are the same.


----------



## alec_kojro




----------



## alec_kojro

Joll71 said:


> You need your eyes testing if you think those two dials are the same.


Man, Seiko Germany talked to me on the phone regarding the issue, it is the exact same watch with a bracelet.....
I am tired discussing this.... some of you don't want to believe Seiko and ADs, don't want to believe the people who
talked to Seiko and don't want to believe the pictures....


----------



## alec_kojro




----------



## Joll71

alec_kojro said:


> Man, Seiko Germany talked to me on the phone regarding the issue, it is the exact same watch with a bracelet.....
> I am tired discussing this.... some of you don't want to believe Seiko and ADs, don't want to believe the people who
> talked to Seiko and don't want to believe the pictures....


Sure thing mate, let's wait and see. Odd that you chose that image of the 199, totally unrepresentative of what the dial actually looks like, and even then it doesn't look like the same dial as the 197...


----------



## Plissken

Joll71 said:


> Sure thing mate, let's wait and see. Odd that you chose that image of the 199, totally unrepresentative of what the dial actually looks like, and even then it doesn't look like the same dial as the 197...


lol everyone is digging up different pictures of the 199 to back up their respective arguments.


----------



## One-Seventy

The Coal and Steel Community LE will be matched with a global version for Asian and American markets, limited to Europe provided it joined the Common Market before 1967. This will be the SPB199LE mk2 with a different dial that's the same as the SPB199 or SPB201, depending on which market you're in. The SPB197 is a worldwide market version of the SPB199LE with a fractionally different dial depending on your point of view, and limited to European markets in Asia and the Americas. A NATO LE will be available worldwide to countries that spend more than 2% of their GDP on defence. (The list is surprisingly short, so punters are bound to be disappointed!) NAFTA and RCEP markets will receive a "Unlimited Trade Edition" specific to Australia, where it's called the UTE, and this will have the bracelet of the 197, the head of the 199 and the dial of the 201 and the box of a pair of Uggs. Another version of this watch will be sold by Fratello on March 7th but only to inhabitants of Delft.

Hope this helps.


----------



## alec_kojro

Joll71 said:


> Sure thing mate, let's wait and see. Odd that you chose that image of the 199, totally unrepresentative of what the dial actually looks like, and even then it doesn't look like the same dial as the 197...


----------



## alec_kojro

Plissken said:


> lol everyone is digging up different pictures of the 199 to back up their respective arguments.


One picture is with flash and other isn't, the picture is from an AD


----------



## alec_kojro

Joll71 said:


> Sure thing mate, let's wait and see. Odd that you chose that image of the 199, totally unrepresentative of what the dial actually looks like, and even then it doesn't look like the same dial as the 197...


And this is a picture from Fratello, you tell me which picture is more accurate:


----------



## alec_kojro




----------



## SKYWATCH007

pojo1806 said:


> Seiko SPB201J1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Alpinist 2021 Limited Edition Men's Watch SPB201J1
> 
> 
> Limited to just 2,021 numbered pieces available only in Europe, this Seiko Alpinist 2021 Limited Edition SPB201J1 is from the Alpinist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchnation.com


Hey thanks for the clarification. Which one is the mountain sunset for 2021? Is this one also limited? Thx


----------



## SKYWATCH007

theunsureavenger said:


> i think you are a little mixed up. The spb201 has not been shown anywhere on a bracelet (aside from people whom own it and put it on one)
> 
> spb199 = 2020 piece limited edition (mountain glacier - blue/green dial on green leather)
> 
> spb201 = 2021 piece limited edition (mountain sunset - grey dial on brown leather)
> 
> spb197 = European only special non numbered edition. This is the model that's been shown and posted here numerous times on an oyster bracelet. No one has seen it in person but according to intel and photos it looks very much the same as the spb199. The yellow compass arrow is also a giveaway that it's most likely the same but until it's in hand I won't say I can be 110% sure.


Now THIS is clarity. I also need more coffee too lol. Cheers from Canada!


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Joll71 said:


> I find all these alpinists to be a tad confusing, but the 197 and the 199 don't look the same to me.
> 
> 197
> View attachment 15702665
> 
> 
> 199
> View attachment 15702670


WOW! They look really different. Maybe this will help clear things up. Before seeing this, it was that small photo from "reddit" only as a ref. Thanks for this.


----------



## theunsureavenger

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Now THIS is clarity. I also need more coffee too lol. Cheers from Canada!


haha 😄 happy to help.


----------



## Plissken

alec_kojro said:


> View attachment 15702737


Seiko UK as in the Service Centre in Maidenhead or the Seiko Boutique in Knightsbridge? Refunds being issued for used watches that are in perfectly good working order because of a marketing decision sounds highly implausible however. Do you actually know this guy and can vouch for him?


----------



## Aspirin-san

Might check this non limited version and pick one. Will see.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

Plissken said:


> This is strange because the London AD today told me that the SPB197 was being released because of demand from the US and Asian market for the SPB199, but if it's not going to be released there then what's the point?


Simple.
Seiko is using Continental Drift Theory to define what is Europe, Asia, and North America. At one point, the world was comprised of one large Supercontinent. Over billions of years these continents broke apart due to the tectonic plates and continental drift. So when they say "European Exclusive", they could be referring to the Pangaea Supercontinent when the North American and Eurasian land masses and plates were joined together.


----------



## mconlonx

Not a fan of gilt or nato, but this one really gets it righ - maybe just the pic, but seems like the first version to match colors on the dial correct:

SPB211 / SBDC137









Please tell me this is not a limited edition...?


----------



## 6L35

One-Seventy said:


> The Coal and Steel Community LE will be matched with a global version for Asian and American markets, limited to Europe provided it joined the Common Market before 1967. This will be the SPB199LE mk2 with a different dial that's the same as the SPB199 or SPB201, depending on which market you're in. The SPB197 is a worldwide market version of the SPB199LE with a fractionally different dial depending on your point of view, and limited to European markets in Asia and the Americas. A NATO LE will be available worldwide to countries that spend more than 2% of their GDP on defence. (The list is surprisingly short, so punters are bound to be disappointed!) NAFTA and RCEP markets will receive a "Unlimited Trade Edition" specific to Australia, where it's called the UTE, and this will have the bracelet of the 197, the head of the 199 and the dial of the 201 and the box of a pair of Uggs. Another version of this watch will be sold by Fratello on March 7th but only to inhabitants of Delft.
> 
> Hope this helps.


At this pace, Seiko will release a Commonwealth version as well.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

One-Seventy said:


> The Coal and Steel Community LE will be matched with a global version for Asian and American markets, limited to Europe provided it joined the Common Market before 1967. This will be the SPB199LE mk2 with a different dial that's the same as the SPB199 or SPB201, depending on which market you're in. The SPB197 is a worldwide market version of the SPB199LE with a fractionally different dial depending on your point of view, and limited to European markets in Asia and the Americas. A NATO LE will be available worldwide to countries that spend more than 2% of their GDP on defence. (The list is surprisingly short, so punters are bound to be disappointed!) NAFTA and RCEP markets will receive a "Unlimited Trade Edition" specific to Australia, where it's called the UTE, and this will have the bracelet of the 197, the head of the 199 and the dial of the 201 and the box of a pair of Uggs. Another version of this watch will be sold by Fratello on March 7th but only to inhabitants of Delft.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Is the waffle strap an exclusive to countries who are members of the Paris Climate Accord?


----------



## Kev161

mconlonx said:


> Not a fan of gilt or nato, but this one really gets it righ - maybe just the pic, but seems like the first version to match colors on the dial correct:
> 
> SPB211 / SBDC137
> View attachment 15703366
> 
> 
> Please tell me this is not a limited edition...?


I might get this one if it matches.


----------



## Mr Auto

mconlonx said:


> Not a fan of gilt or nato, but this one really gets it righ - maybe just the pic, but seems like the first version to match colors on the dial correct:
> 
> SPB211 / SBDC137
> View attachment 15703366
> 
> 
> Please tell me this is not a limited edition...?


Couldn't agree more, this would be my pick from these new Alpinists

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71

alec_kojro said:


> View attachment 15702737


Let me get this straight. You believe Seiko are introducing a new version of a limited edition from last year, but this time with a bracelet, and it's cheaper. Well, I can understand why you're so upset.

But hang on, not only that, but Seiko are using _different _images! They have sent images to their ADs that show the dials to be completely different - they are trying to _trick _people into believing they are buying an alpinist with a _new _dial, but really _it's the same as 2020's LE_! And buyers wouldn't even know until the watch was delivered. 'Hey, I thought I was getting a new grey dial, but actually I've got what I thought was a sold-out LE, but on a bracelet! Cool! Thanks, Seiko!'

And as part of this weird deception, Seiko are going to buy back all the 199s.

Here are the official Seiko images that have been sent to the ADs, that are the main advertising image for the watches. The images you see first when you click through.

Hey, I'd not thought of this - perhaps Seiko are so embarrassed to be re-selling an old LE that they are trying to pretend they are not doing it?

199









197


----------



## alec_kojro

Joll71 said:


> Let me get this straight. You believe Seiko are introducing a new version of a limited edition from last year, but this time with a bracelet, and it's cheaper. Well, I can understand why you're so upset.
> 
> But hang on, not only that, but Seiko are using _different _images! They have sent images to their ADs that show the dials to be completely different - they are trying to _trick _people into believing they are buying an alpinist with a _new _dial, but really _it's the same as 2020's LE_! And buyers wouldn't even know until the watch was delivered. 'Hey, I thought I was getting a new grey dial, but actually I've got what I thought was a sold-out LE, but on a bracelet! Cool! Thanks, Seiko!'
> 
> And as part of this weird deception, Seiko are going to buy back all the 199s.
> 
> Here are the official Seiko images that have been sent to the ADs, that are the main advertising image for the watches. The images you see first when you click through.
> 
> Hey, I'd not thought of this - perhaps Seiko are so embarrassed to be re-selling an old LE that they are trying to pretend they are not doing it?
> 
> 199
> View attachment 15704694
> 
> 
> 197
> View attachment 15704696


Sorry mate, but the picture you are using is the 199 with flash, check the picture Seiko uses on their official website:


----------



## Plissken

alec_kojro said:


> Sorry mate, but the picture you are using is the 199 with flash, check the picture Seiko uses on their official website:


I wouldn't call it flash, more like different lighting conditions. If it was 'flash' it would light up the outer bezel like a Christmas tree.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Plissken said:


> I wouldn't call it flash, more like different lighting conditions. If it was 'flash' it would light up the outer bezel like a Christmas tree.


----------



## mconlonx

Honestly? I'd pick up a refurbished 199 from Seiko or sales partner at some kind of sale pricing in a heartbeat. 10-20 years from now, the general release will probably have appreciated, but an LE with a story will be worth more...


----------



## theunsureavenger

View attachment 15704576



mconlonx said:


> Honestly? I'd pick up a refurbished 199 from Seiko or sales partner at some kind of sale pricing in a heartbeat. 10-20 years from now, the general release will probably have appreciated, but an LE with a story will be worth more...


Yes, I'd recommend those who own it keep it.


----------



## Plissken

valuewatchguy said:


>


haha perhaps so, but my point is that there are a number of big fat claims being made in this thread, most of it on hearsay, and I'm not just going to take third hand information as fact if I can't verify how reliable it is. There are very few hard facts so why not only present fact as fact and admit the rest is speculation and rumour. Until I speak to someone at Seiko who can confirm these rumours, which so far they have not been able to do, I'm going to take it with a pinch of salt.


----------



## arlee

Plissken said:


> haha perhaps so, but my point is that there are a number of big fat claims being made in this thread, most of it on hearsay, and I'm not just going to take third hand information as fact if I can't verify how reliable it is. There are very few hard facts so why not only present fact as fact and admit the rest is speculation and rumour. Until I speak to someone at Seiko who can confirm these rumours, which so far they have not been able to do, I'm going to take it with a pinch of salt.


I'm not sure I understand what rumor are you waiting for Seiko to confirm? That the 197 and 199 are pretty much the same watch sans bracelet?



alec_kojro said:


> Robert-Jan from Fratello also confirmed it:
> View attachment 15684486


----------



## Laolao

mconlonx said:


> Honestly? I'd pick up a refurbished 199 from Seiko or sales partner at some kind of sale pricing in a heartbeat. 10-20 years from now, the general release will probably have appreciated, but an LE with a story will be worth more...


Exactly my thoughts, the 199 now has an history like no other LE. The 'infamous' 199.


----------



## GEO_79

arlee said:


> I'm not sure I understand what rumor are you waiting for Seiko to confirm? That the 197 and 199 are pretty much the same watch sans bracelet?


He said: Apparently Seiko decided to add a new model with the same dial. So it's not 100% ; Apparently . I want to see a proper picture of the watch first ; if I see it ; no problem at all.


----------



## alec_kojro

Some people won't believe till they see the watch.... ok let us wait for march!


----------



## M0hammed_Khaled

Joll71 said:


> I find all these alpinists to be a tad confusing, but the 197 and the 199 don't look the same to me.
> 
> 197
> View attachment 15702665
> 
> 
> 199
> View attachment 15702670


People have to be salty about everything nowadays.


----------



## jmai

Oh man this thread has gotten off the rails. Endless amusement at the folks who refuse to believe that Seiko would pull something like this lol. I think we all understand how photography works now and how different lighting can make dials look totally different. Heck we praise watches that have dials that "change with the light!" Especially with Seiko and their already horrendous product photography.

You've got reports of multiple people talking to Seiko and Seiko AD's confirming they are the same watch, why would any WUS lie about this? What's in it for them?

C'mon.

Let's say WUS is lying, let's think about the economics of this. Why would Seiko produce a brand new SKU with a SLIGHTLY different dial hue? It just doesn't track.

They're the same watch. Let's accept it, and move on.


----------



## GEO_79

jmai said:


> Oh man this thread has gotten off the rails. Endless amusement at the folks who refuse to believe that Seiko would pull something like this lol. I think we all understand how photography works now and how different lighting can make dials look totally different. Heck we praise watches that have dials that "change with the light!" Especially with Seiko and their already horrendous product photography.
> 
> You've got reports of multiple people talking to Seiko and Seiko AD's confirming they are the same watch, why would any WUS lie about this? What's in it for them?
> 
> C'mon.
> 
> Let's say WUS is lying, let's think about the economics of this. Why would Seiko produce a brand new SKU with a SLIGHTLY different dial hue? It just doesn't track.
> 
> They're the same watch. Let's accept it, and move on.


But there is not enough proof that is the same watch. Just because a few random people said that they talked to god knows who ,we have to believe this? Seiko never done this before with a limited edition. At least I don't know about it. They didn't do this with the U.S limited edition alpinist. I would not believe it till I see a proper picture of the watch.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19

jmai said:


> Oh man this thread has gotten off the rails. Endless amusement at the folks who refuse to believe that Seiko would pull something like this lol. I think we all understand how photography works now and how different lighting can make dials look totally different. Heck we praise watches that have dials that "change with the light!" Especially with Seiko and their already horrendous product photography.
> 
> You've got reports of multiple people talking to Seiko and Seiko AD's confirming they are the same watch, why would any WUS lie about this? What's in it for them?
> 
> C'mon.
> 
> Let's say WUS is lying, let's think about the economics of this. Why would Seiko produce a brand new SKU with a SLIGHTLY different dial hue? It just doesn't track.
> 
> They're the same watch. Let's accept it, and move on.


There are folks here with the "Show me State" mentality. Later, they will deny any proof offered, no matter the source. Unfortunately, this is our world now.


----------



## Kev161

alec_kojro said:


> Some people won't believe till they see the watch.... ok let us wait for march!


I'm just having some fun. 🤣


----------



## 6L35

jmai said:


> You've got reports of multiple people talking to Seiko and Seiko AD's confirming they are the same watch, why would any WUS lie about this? What's in it for them?


From people who mistake a 6L35 for a 6L35 I can expect anything.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Watch19 said:


> There are folks here with the "Show me State" mentality. Later, they will deny any proof offered, no matter the source. Unfortunately, this is our world now.


did you know that birds arent real? They are actually gov sponsored drones!










Anyone have a new Seiko they want to talk about?

Oddly this old Seiko 5 shows up as a New Arrival on Sakura Watches still using the 7S26 ?

I thought these were and SNK## model number designation?





*SEIKO 5 SPORTS SZEN008*


----------



## alec_kojro

Kev161 said:


> I'm just having some fun. ?
> View attachment 15705444


::
you made my day, marry me!


----------



## GEO_79

Watch19 said:


> There are folks here with the "Show me State" mentality. Later, they will deny any proof offered, no matter the source. Unfortunately, this is our world now.


Where is the proof that you talking about? A computer generated picture that doesn't look like the limited edition? And you want me to believe some random folk that I don't know? I've talked to Rolex dealers that didn't know much about the watches they were selling. Not one, most of them didn't know about the products they were selling.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GEO_79

6L35 said:


> From people who mistake a 6L35 for a 6L35 I can expect anything.


You mean from people who mistake a 6r35 for a 6L35. I never did that before, this is just basic knowledge.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35

GEO_79 said:


> You mean from people who mistake a 6r35 for a 6L35. I never did that before, this is just basic knowledge.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Haha true, I fell in my own trap!


----------



## Zangaru

About novelties coming from Seiko:

No more warranty cards here in Australia when buying through a Seiko Boutique. Instead you get an "Electronic Certificate of Guarantee" or "e-Guarantee".

I guess last time I buy through a Boutique, since they devaluate de reselling value of my watch for no valid reason... why not doing both a physical card and an electronic one (in case paper are lost).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161

alec_kojro said:


> ::
> you made my day, marry me!


----------



## timetellinnoob

Kev161 said:


> I'm just having some fun. 🤣
> View attachment 15705444




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## robbleeca

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15705935


What is the sensitive content in this photo?


----------



## timetellinnoob

robbleeca said:


> What is the sensitive content in this photo?


no idea. i can see it on my screen. it's just a meme lol


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

alec_kojro said:


> View attachment 15702737


This looking like the Cyberpunk ordeal except in the horology world lol

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\




----------



## theunsureavenger

…


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

theunsureavenger said:


> *She did say the watch had to be unworn*. So maybe she just thought as long as it's able to be resold it's no skin off our bones. But if you've got one and planned on returning it keep that in mind.


This is a new piece of information...


----------



## theunsureavenger

Teddy Blanchard said:


> This is a new piece of information...
> 
> View attachment 15706520


??

I'm not the first to have been told this though, guy from Italy through Seiko Italy said the same and in Germany.


----------



## tiktiktok

wow, thread went from new seiko to not liking limited editions and refunds.


----------



## theunsureavenger

tiktiktok said:


> wow, thread went from new seiko to not liking limited editions and refunds.


Yes lol... would be nice to get back on track


----------



## hodinky

*SBDC145* 








*SBDC147* 








*SBDC149*


----------



## MKN

hodinky said:


> *SBDC145*
> View attachment 15706562
> 
> *SBDC147*
> View attachment 15706563
> 
> *SBDC149*
> View attachment 15706564


What a weird place to put a minute track. It certainly makes certain that the clash with the date window is impossible to miss..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy

theunsureavenger said:


> Yes lol... would be nice to get back on track


Then what would people have to talk about?

I'm expecting a slew of 199s to appear on watch forums all over the world as former Seiko fans sell their stock off in a huff. I might pick one up if it's cheap, I don't like the bracelet and prefer the LE straps and case.


----------



## Shark-sandwich

The hedges are shorting 199s, I'm going to ride this one to the moon baby who's with me🚀🚀🚀🚀 #SeikoStonks


----------



## theunsureavenger

One-Seventy said:


> Then what would people have to talk about?
> 
> I'm expecting a slew of 199s to appear on watch forums all over the world as former Seiko fans sell their stock off in a huff. I might pick one up if it's cheap, I don't like the bracelet and prefer the LE straps and case.


possibly but I personally don't feel the need to sell, I understand the initial frustration but it's still a watch most picked up because they liked the look of the dial (and it is splendid, probably the best Alpinist dial) if they bought it purely because it was limited or were influenced by its limited availability then maybe that is a reason to sell. But if they are buying it again on the bracelet (a lot have said this is their plan) then fair enough but I see no joy in the hassle.


----------



## theunsureavenger

Plus, this isn't the first time Seiko have done something similar and not the first time a watch company has done it. So if people think this is an isolated incident you are a little misinformed.


MadsNilsson said:


> What a weird place to put a minute track. It certainly makes certain that the clash with the date window is impossible to miss..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's their Laurel alpinist, that also had the minute track in that position but the date looks a little off because of that. They've made it relatively true to the original though. Although maybe looks a little less dressy than it should but most likely just the stock images.


----------



## hodinky

my Paint skills


----------



## MKN

theunsureavenger said:


> Plus, this isn't the first time Seiko have done something similar and not the first time a watch company has done it. So if people think this is an isolated incident you are a little misinformed.
> 
> It's their Laurel alpinist, that also had the minute track in that position but the date looks a little off because of that. They've made it relatively true to the original though. Although maybe looks a little less dressy than it should but most likely just the stock images.
> 
> View attachment 15706689


I get that, but the size and placement of the date is a really obvious eyesore underscored by the minute track.
I get the reference to an older model but I wish the date was a bit more subtle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theunsureavenger

MadsNilsson said:


> I get that, but the size and placement of the date is a really obvious eyesore underscored by the minute track.
> I get the reference to an older model but I wish the date was a bit more subtle
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh no don't get me wrong, I agree the date should be gone.


----------



## Time Seller

hodinky said:


> my Paint skills
> View attachment 15706702


Much better!


----------



## Techme

At least they didn't put the lume plot on the minute track this time. PS - the date looks horrible.


----------



## Time Seller

I think Seiko has streamlined its design team...and let the good ones go.


----------



## alec_kojro

hodinky said:


> *SBDC145*
> View attachment 15706562
> 
> *SBDC147*
> View attachment 15706563
> 
> *SBDC149*
> View attachment 15706564


These look really meh....


----------



## mconlonx

hodinky said:


> *SBDC145*
> View attachment 15706562
> 
> *SBDC147*
> View attachment 15706563
> 
> *SBDC149*
> View attachment 15706564


If these are 38.5mm or less, I will be thinking hard about picking one up. But: Seiko. So I'm not holding my breath...


----------



## SKYWATCH007

theunsureavenger said:


> ??
> 
> I'm not the first to have been told this though, guy from Italy through Seiko Italy said the same and in Germany.


It has to be in "re-saleable" condition??? So if they're sorry about this to the current customer, then they're going to re sell it to another one? Or will they lower the price since it's not on a bracelet, and re-list them once the 197 Normal edition comes out.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

tiktiktok said:


> wow, thread went from new seiko to not liking limited editions and refunds.


😅 Good point ....


----------



## SKYWATCH007

hodinky said:


> *SBDC145*
> View attachment 15706562
> 
> *SBDC147*
> View attachment 15706563
> 
> *SBDC149*
> View attachment 15706564


Nice! Will these be limited? Any other info such as size and movement?

Thanks


----------



## GEO_79

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Nice! Will these be limited? Any other info such as size and movement?
> 
> Thanks


I don't know if they are limited or not, but I zoomed the picture and it looks like they will have a 6r35 movement.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiktiktok

hodinky said:


> *SBDC145*
> View attachment 15706562
> 
> *SBDC147*
> View attachment 15706563
> 
> *SBDC149*
> View attachment 15706564


If these are in 36 to 38mm case size then seiko has a winner. Lug to lug to long too long


----------



## JOHN J.

MadsNilsson said:


> What a weird place to put a minute track. It certainly makes certain that the clash with the date window is impossible to miss..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like the black and green dial versions. Who is retailing it?


----------



## SKYWATCH007

GEO_79 said:


> I don't know if they are limited or not, but I zoomed the picture and it looks like they will have a 6r35 movement.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


So these will probably retail for the same price as the Mini Alpinists from last year?


----------



## GEO_79

SKYWATCH007 said:


> So these will probably retail for the same price as the Mini Alpinists from last year?


Yeah. These should have quite the same price.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Why couldn’t Seiko just do a 1:1 re-creation?


----------



## brandon\

hodinky said:


> *SBDC145*


Wow. I really like that. The 12:00 marker and the hands work really well together.

And this will be complete heresy, but somehow the date interrupting the minute track works. It's like organized chaos or some sh*t. Maybe it's just so outside of Seiko's comfort zone. If this came from a microbrand, I would probably find it boring. But this is Seiko going outside of their box and I like it.


----------



## ffnc1020

These are probably the non limited alpinist? I remember a while back someone mentioned there will be a limited reissue of the laurel alpinist.


----------



## One-Seventy

Jason Bourne said:


> Why couldn't Seiko just do a 1:1 re-creation?


Hardly anyone buys 34mm men's watches any more... it needs to be nearer 38 or 39mm, like the other Alpinists.


----------



## jmai

Seiko official product photography always end up looking like cheap renders. Those Laurel photos made me think they were budget Seiko 5 models at first until I realized what they were.

I bet they will look 1000x better in some real photos.


----------



## Davekaye90

hodinky said:


> *SBDC145*
> View attachment 15706562
> 
> *SBDC147*
> View attachment 15706563
> 
> *SBDC149*
> View attachment 15706564


Interesting. Really don't like how they did the date on these, spoils what could've been a very cool vintage design, particularly on the dark gray dial. The inner bevel is white, so even a swap to a black date disc won't help. Real shame since the date sticks out like a giant zit on the dial. The Oris D65 shows how this should've been done.


----------



## theunsureavenger

Not a great mock up but this is what I'd prefer to see from the Laurel alpinist reprisal ... ?

Silver seconds hand and no date...


----------



## timetellinnoob

Seiko would never make that in a no-date. muahahahha you're all cursed to see the date.


----------



## theunsureavenger

timetellinnoob said:


> Seiko would never make that in a no-date. muahahahha you're all cursed to see the date.


you are 100% right... I'm gonna buy it, open it up and put a sticker over the date ?


----------



## mconlonx

Maybe someone a bit better versed at guestimating Seiko case sizes can take a better stab, but considering date window to edge of case, it sure looks like the Laurel homage will be in the ball-park size-wise with the "baby" Alpinist. So closer to 38mm than 40mm?


----------



## theunsureavenger

mconlonx said:


> Maybe someone a bit better versed at guestimating Seiko case sizes can take a better stab, but considering date window to edge of case, it sure looks like the Laurel homage will be in the ball-park size-wise with the "baby" Alpinist. So closer to 38mm than 40mm?
> 
> View attachment 15707643
> 
> View attachment 15707645


actually looks a little larger than the baby alpinist when you look at both side by side


----------



## SKYWATCH007

mconlonx said:


> Maybe someone a bit better versed at guestimating Seiko case sizes can take a better stab, but considering date window to edge of case, it sure looks like the Laurel homage will be in the ball-park size-wise with the "baby" Alpinist. So closer to 38mm than 40mm?
> 
> View attachment 15707643
> 
> View attachment 15707645


The seconds hand is orange?


----------



## robbleeca

Seiko is on the way to ruin the Alpinist serial. In recent 2 years, they released too many so called "Alpinist" watches but none of them marked with Alpinist on the dial or case back. I am curious if one day Seiko releases one marked with "Alpinist", how those watches would be called, Alpinist Homage?


----------



## John Price

tiktiktok said:


> If these are in 36 to 38mm case size then seiko has a winner. Lug to lug to long too long


And I'm thinking if they're in 39-40mm size they have a winner. Different strokes I guess.


----------



## GEO_79

robbleeca said:


> Seiko is on the way to ruin the Alpinist serial. In recent 2 years, they released too many so called "Alpinist" watches but none of them marked with Alpinist on the dial or case back. I am curious if one day Seiko releases one marked with "Alpinist", how those watches would be called, Alpinist Homage?


Seiko replaced the alpinist and marinemaster markings with the prospex markings ; that's it ; Seiko moved on.


----------



## John Price

SKYWATCH007 said:


> The seconds hand is orange?


Perhaps gold?


----------



## robbleeca

GEO_79 said:


> Seiko replaced the alpinist and marinemaster markings with the prospex markings ; that's it ; Seiko moved on.


Does that mean Seiko will never release a watch marking with "Alpinist" again?


----------



## GEO_79

robbleeca said:


> Does that mean Seiko will never release a watch marking with "Alpinist" again?


Now they are under the prospex line (the marinemaster and the alpinist) So I don't think we will ever see a watch again with "Marinemaster" or "Alpinist" markings again. In my opinion.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk

robbleeca said:


> Does that mean Seiko will never release a watch marking with "Alpinist" again?


They have sacrificed all legendary series for that stupid X stamp...

Do people seriously prefer X, P/S or whatever it's called than a proud MARINEMASTER?!?


----------



## robbleeca

GEO_79 said:


> Now they are under the prospex line (the marinemaster and the alpinist) So I don't think will ever see a watch again with "Marinemaster" or "Alpinist" markings again. In my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Oh man, that's so sad.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

John Price said:


> Perhaps gold?


Oh NO! Gold would look terrible 😂


----------



## atarione

Toshk said:


> They have sacrificed all legendary series for that stupid X stamp...
> 
> Do people seriously prefer X, P/S or whatever it's called than a proud MARINEMASTER?!?


no almost nobody.... however I did see someone saying they thought the MM dials were too busy / with all the txt... I would personally love it if my MM200 had "MARINEMASTER" instead of the x..oh well..

Seiko is going to seiko and they do not seem to give a dang what watch nerds thing?.... and maybe they are so big they can't afford to worry that much about that small segment?

The X is basically my only gripe with my new SPB105...


----------



## mconlonx

robbleeca said:


> Does that mean Seiko will never release a watch marking with "Alpinist" again?


In 10 years they will revive the Alpinist branding with a glacier blue dial Alpinist, for $6000, on a strap, and then a general release of the same dial color on bracelet for $2000...


----------



## K022

mconlonx said:


> Maybe someone a bit better versed at guestimating Seiko case sizes can take a better stab, but considering date window to edge of case, it sure looks like the Laurel homage will be in the ball-park size-wise with the "baby" Alpinist. So closer to 38mm than 40mm?


i'm no expert, but i tried to make the distance from the watch center to the right edge of the "6" in the date window 115px, and i got something like this:


















If i'm not wrong, it should be closer to the SPB155's 38mm than 40mm.

Here's the thing, the lug width appears to be smaller, maybye 18mm, i'm not sure because the product shot is not head on, and its difficult to get a good measurement from photos. My rough measurement was 196px for the 155 and 182px for the new laurel in the composite pic above (20 vs 18?).


----------



## Kev161

mconlonx said:


> Maybe someone a bit better versed at guestimating Seiko case sizes can take a better stab, but considering date window to edge of case, it sure looks like the Laurel homage will be in the ball-park size-wise with the "baby" Alpinist. So closer to 38mm than 40mm?
> 
> View attachment 15707643
> 
> View attachment 15707645


Now the question is... which one should I get?


----------



## schumway

Kev161 said:


> Now the question is... which one should I get?


Don't rule out getting more than one!


----------



## Kev161

Has anyone else noticed t


schumway said:


> Don't rule out getting more than one!


Sorry! Which one should I get first? Better? 😂


----------



## SKYWATCH007

zyko said:


> i'm no expert, but i tried to make the distance from the watch center to the right edge of the "6" in the date window 115px, and i got something like this:
> View attachment 15708283
> 
> 
> View attachment 15708286
> 
> 
> If i'm not wrong, it should be closer to the SPB155's 38mm than 40mm.
> 
> Here's the thing, the lug width appears to be smaller, maybye 18mm, i'm not sure because the product shot is not head on, and its difficult to get a good measurement from photos. My rough measurement was 196px for the 155 and 182px for the new laurel in the composite pic above (20 vs 18?).


Looks bang on! Almost exact size comparison! Nicely done.


----------



## josayeee

Let’s stay positive people. It looks like it has lumed hour markers...and....no cyclops!!!! I don’t know why this makes me so happy. Having had 4 Alpinists legibility was a huge problem on all of them except the green. I agree that the date should go but I can live with it because lume and no cyclops.

If this is 38mm, it’s a definite buy for me!


----------



## Rokutime

That SBDSC147 looks like a winner. How long after the leak can we expect the watch to be available to buy?


----------



## georgefl74

Probably 19mm bracelet and 38mm width

Guess we're lucky they didn't add a cyclops

Sent from my AGS2-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## listorene12

valuewatchguy said:


> this was posted on the GS thread. But since it has a tangental connection here and we need more pictures and less text.....drool away
> 
> soon to be released SLGH005
> 
> View attachment 15702122


That looks amazing!


----------



## Ed.YANG

A LandMaster is coming as a form factor of a Rhino...




...erhm...
Old news?​


----------



## listorene12

One-Seventy said:


> The Coal and Steel Community LE will be matched with a global version for Asian and American markets, limited to Europe provided it joined the Common Market before 1967. This will be the SPB199LE mk2 with a different dial that's the same as the SPB199 or SPB201, depending on which market you're in. The SPB197 is a worldwide market version of the SPB199LE with a fractionally different dial depending on your point of view, and limited to European markets in Asia and the Americas. A NATO LE will be available worldwide to countries that spend more than 2% of their GDP on defence. (The list is surprisingly short, so punters are bound to be disappointed!) NAFTA and RCEP markets will receive a "Unlimited Trade Edition" specific to Australia, where it's called the UTE, and this will have the bracelet of the 197, the head of the 199 and the dial of the 201 and the box of a pair of Uggs. Another version of this watch will be sold by Fratello on March 7th but only to inhabitants of Delft.
> 
> Hope this helps.


That confused the hell out of me. lol


----------



## listorene12

mconlonx said:


> Honestly? I'd pick up a refurbished 199 from Seiko or sales partner at some kind of sale pricing in a heartbeat. 10-20 years from now, the general release will probably have appreciated, but an LE with a story will be worth more...


Good suggestion if they resell them at a discount.


----------



## listorene12

Watch19 said:


> There are folks here with the "Show me State" mentality. Later, they will deny any proof offered, no matter the source. Unfortunately, this is our world now.


"You are fake news!" lol


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Why are there Grand Seiko posts on here? It's a diff brand. Talking about Porsche on an Audi thread.....


----------



## georgefl74

Ed.YANG said:


> A LandMaster is coming as a form factor of a Rhino...
> Old news?​


Very. That's three models back.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Rokutime said:


> That SBDSC147 looks like a winner. How long after the leak can we expect the watch to be available to buy?


Yep, that's the one I"m also aiming for! Hope someone has some info....


----------



## listorene12

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Why are there Grand Seiko posts on here? It's a diff brand. Talking about Porsche on an Audi thread.....


It used to be an extension of the same brand though. They are both sold in the same store.


----------



## Tanker G1

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Why are there Grand Seiko posts on here? It's a diff brand. Talking about Porsche on an Audi thread.....


Good grief. They're under the same corporate umbrella.

Also, Audi is too well made to represent Seiko in your analogy. Try Porsche / Volkswagon


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Tanker G1 said:


> Good grief. They're under the same corporate umbrella.
> 
> Also, Audi is too well made to represent Seiko in your analogy. Try Porsche / Volkswagon


I wrote out VW at first, but then "THOSE" Seiko days are long gone. VW seikos would be more like the Kinetic, Quartz models or the Seiko 5....

BUT, wait...Grand Seikos have quartz models costing thousands no? 😂


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Sorry, yes quality wise seiko has cut back alot. My question is why they removed their logo off of most new crowns?


----------



## Zero5

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Sorry, yes quality wise seiko has cut back alot. My question is why they removed their logo off of most new crowns?


Probably has more to do with differentiating "Premium" product lines from "tool watch" lines more than cost of production.


----------



## mi6_

Porsche, Audi, and Lamborghini are all owned by the Volkswagen group FYI. Sort of in the same way Seiko, Seiko 5, Grand Seiko (GS), Credor and Orient are all owned by the Seiko EPSON group.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Zero5 said:


> Probably has more to do with differentiating "Premium" product lines from "tool watch" lines more than cost of production.


Understand your opinion. But it makes the watch look cheaper. Baby alpinist, since you say it's toolish, then why's there shine on the bezel? I would really like to get a Seiko, and am leaning towards an alpinist. Just trying to understand things.


----------



## valuewatchguy

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Why are there Grand Seiko posts on here? It's a diff brand. Talking about Porsche on an Audi thread.....


Just trying to get back to some content instead of arguing over the Alpinist dials that are the exact same.

But i'll gladly accept some more real content instead of a GS post. I'll wait.


----------



## aalin13

Ed.YANG said:


> A LandMaster is coming as a form factor of a Rhino...
> 
> ...erhm...
> Old news?​


Weird video highlighting the SBDB015, as that is now removed from Seiko's Japanese site and probably discontinued.


----------



## evilizlan

WOW. Being new to the world, I read the last 30 pages. Found out there are quite a lot of love-hate relationships between the fans and Seiko. Also found out that Seiko is targeting at the right segment and their strategy are on point; people who needs specific colors to be in their watch box/es or matching their styles, clothes, likings. The price point kind of supporting this, as a fashion-centric watch, people tends to buy more than 1 unit of Seikos (even myself, i have quiet a number and currently looking at white dial - SRPE37 or the SBDC131). I call it fashion centric due to the fact that the engines are mostly same across the models, and some even using similar if not the same parts.

Anyway, that is my point of view. Everyone has their own's and free to believes whatever.


----------



## Robotaz

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Why are there Grand Seiko posts on here? It's a diff brand. Talking about Porsche on an Audi thread.....


There's not a new and upcoming GS thread, but you can go start one and hang out there and let us enjoy this thread if you want.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Robotaz said:


> There's not a new and upcoming GS thread, but you can go start one and hang out there and let us enjoy this thread if you want.


Read what I wrote again, before you get all rude....


----------



## evilizlan

aks12r said:


> My alternative theory, is that Seiko believe they have achieved "watch perfection" and they believe it is now impossible for them to improve their watches.


I hope they wouldn't be another nokia.



atarione said:


> no almost nobody.... however I did see someone saying they thought the MM dials were too busy / with all the txt... I would personally love it if my MM200 had "MARINEMASTER" instead of the x..oh well..


Quite surprising why no more MM mark on the dial. I like that too.


----------



## noenmon

Robotaz said:


> There's not a new and upcoming GS thread, but you can go start one and hang out there and let us enjoy this thread if you want.


There is though: **NEW and UPCOMING Grand Seiko watches** 
But of course the whole Grand Seiko sub forum is only there because it is (or was at one point) sponsored. And five (?) years ago we were one happy family and could direct our anger not only on some X on the dial, but also if, how and where SEIKO, GS, and/or Grand Seiko should be written on the dial. Maybe it is time to end the artificial divide.


----------



## Robotaz

noenmon said:


> There is though: *NEW and UPCOMING Grand Seiko watches*
> But of course the whole Grand Seiko sub forum is only there because it is (or was at one point) sponsored. And five (?) years ago we were one happy family and could direct our anger not only on some X on the dial, but also if, how and where SEIKO, GS, and/or Grand Seiko should be written on the dial. Maybe it is time to end the artificial divide.
> 
> View attachment 15710967


Dang, didn't even notice. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## jeffrey2

hodinky said:


> *SBDC145*
> View attachment 15706562
> 
> *SBDC147*
> View attachment 15706563
> 
> *SBDC149*
> View attachment 15706564


Gruppo 1881 made a real replacement in 2019.....ALPINISTA


----------



## AlvaroVitali

hodinky said:


> my Paint skills
> View attachment 15706702


----------



## AlvaroVitali

jeffrey2 said:


> Gruppo 1881 made a real replacement in 2019.....ALPINISTA


----------



## soulbazz

jeffrey2 said:


> Gruppo 1881 made a real replacement in 2019.....ALPINISTA





AlvaroVitali said:


> View attachment 15711881





AlvaroVitali said:


> View attachment 15711891


Well I didn't need to know those existed. They're absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## robbleeca

AlvaroVitali said:


> View attachment 15711891


Looks awesome. Where can I purchase it?


----------



## AlvaroVitali

robbleeca said:


> Looks awesome. Where can I purchase it?


Sold out, only 50 blacks and 50 whites.


----------



## listorene12

AlvaroVitali said:


> Sold out, only 50 blacks and 50 whites.


lol you may as well have not said anything it's only teasing us.


----------



## robbleeca

AlvaroVitali said:


> Sold out, only 50 blacks and 50 whites.


Seiko, look here, this is what a reissue Alpinist should be.


----------



## evilizlan

robbleeca said:


> Seiko, look here, this is what a reissue Alpinist should be.


Wonder if seiko really look at this forum or they just live in their bubble happy ever and after drinking green teas

Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai

Yeah I’ll pass on that “Alpinista.” That S logo looks atrocious.


----------



## GEO_79

robbleeca said:


> Seiko, look here, this is what a reissue Alpinist should be.


Really; I'm glad Seiko didn't listen to your advice


----------



## huangcjz

jmai said:


> Yeah I'll pass on that "Alpinista." That S logo looks atrocious.


It looks like it's inspired by the logo which Seiko used from around 1946 to around 1958 on dials (which was actually a bit earlier than the original Alpinist was from):


----------



## Ace Krampus

jmai said:


> Yeah I'll pass on that "Alpinista." That S logo looks atrocious.


It's really not too far off the genuine article, though one could say that in and of itself is the problem.


----------



## brandon\

Toshk said:


> They have sacrificed all legendary series for that stupid X stamp...
> 
> Do people seriously prefer X, P/S or whatever it's called than a proud MARINEMASTER?!?


Yes. I do.


It's a small logo. It's really not as big of deal as watch nerds make it out to be.
It aligns all of their mid-tier offerings that are performance oriented. It makes sense and streamlines their sub-branding.
The names Marinemaster and Alpanist don't mean jack to anybody outside of watch nerds. I'm a watch nerd and know what those names mean and I don't care. I know I'm in the minority here.
Companies change and update their products and branding. That's a given and guarantee. When, not if.

The criticism of the Prospex X logo is turning into a tired and worn out trope and sounds a lot like "get off my lawn!!!"


----------



## Time Seller

Ace Krampus said:


> It's really not too far off the genuine article, though one could say that in and of itself is the problem.


^^ I prefer this logo (used on Sumo, Shogun, et. al.) to the "S" currently in use on the Presage models, which looks like it came off of a cheerleader's sweatshirt.


----------



## percysmith

jmai said:


> Yeah I'll pass on that "Alpinista." That S logo looks atrocious.





huangcjz said:


> It looks like it's inspired by the logo which Seiko used from around 1946 to around 1958 on dials (which was actually a bit earlier than the original Alpinist was from):


Isn't that the S on the crown of the SARB033 (and presumably the SARB035)?


----------



## Time Seller

brandon\ said:


> Yes. I do.
> 
> 
> It's a small logo. It's really not as big of deal as watch nerds make it out to be.
> It aligns all of their mid-tier offerings that are performance oriented. It makes sense and streamlines their sub-branding.
> The names Marinemaster and Alpanist don't mean jack to anybody outside of watch nerds. I'm a watch nerd and know what those names mean and I don't care. I know I'm in the minority here.
> Companies change and update their products and branding. That's a given and guarantee. When, not if.
> 
> The criticism of the Prospex X logo is turning into a tired and worn out trope and sounds a lot like "get off my lawn!!!"


And your post has contributed to the never-ending discussion.


----------



## georgefl74

I found the more productive way to use this thread is just forget it for about four days and then scroll down the posts without pics really fast


----------



## Time Seller

LOL


----------



## evilizlan

Time Seller said:


> And your post has contributed to the never-ending discussion.


Yeah, why the X logo?

Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy

evilizlan said:


> Wonder if seiko really look at this forum or they just live in their bubble happy ever and after drinking green teas


Uh, I think _this _is the bubble.

A micro-run of a 100 units two years ago for an Italian internet forum made by a Chinese white labeller, and what appears to be no plans to make more, should give Seiko a real-world idea of just how an exact reissue would sell.


----------



## One-Seventy

brandon\ said:


> Yes. I do.
> 
> 
> It's a small logo. It's really not as big of deal as watch nerds make it out to be.
> It aligns all of their mid-tier offerings that are performance oriented. It makes sense and streamlines their sub-branding.
> The names Marinemaster and Alpanist don't mean jack to anybody outside of watch nerds. I'm a watch nerd and know what those names mean and I don't care. I know I'm in the minority here.
> Companies change and update their products and branding. That's a given and guarantee. When, not if.
> 
> The criticism of the Prospex X logo is turning into a tired and worn out trope and sounds a lot like "get off my lawn!!!"


Oh God, and then some!

Is it possible to use some form of sophisticated filtering to ignore any threads that talk about the bloody "X"?


----------



## huangcjz

percysmith said:


> Isn't that the S on the crown of the SARB033 (and presumably the SARB035)?


Yes, it's pretty similar, as shown in the post after my last post. But it was originally shown on dials, rather than on crowns.



One-Seventy said:


> Uh, I think _this _is the bubble.
> 
> A micro-run of a 100 units two years ago for an Italian internet forum made by a Chinese white labeller, and what appears to be no plans to make more, should give Seiko a real-world idea of just how an exact reissue would sell.


The Chinese manufacturer made more - it's also sold as the Merkur Conquerer, which wasn't a limited edition - it's just that the logo and printing on the dial and case-back aren't as nice as the custom one:


----------



## lxnastynotch93

huangcjz said:


> Yes, it's pretty similar, as shown in the post after my last post. But it was originally shown on dials, rather than on crowns.
> 
> The Chinese manufacturer made more - it's also sold as the Merkur Conquerer, which wasn't a limited edition - it's just that the logo and printing on the dial and case-back aren't as nice as the custom one:


That's nicer looking than the Seiko offering, and by a wide margin.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## evilizlan

One-Seventy said:


> Oh God, and then some!
> 
> Is it possible to use some form of sophisticated filtering to ignore any threads that talk about the bloody "X"?


And the misalignment.

Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71

evilizlan said:


> And the misalignment.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk


And positional variance.


----------



## johnMcKlane

so .... any new *SEIKO* release??


----------



## hodinky

*SBDC139 
















SBDX045















*


----------



## MKN

hodinky said:


> *SBDC139
> View attachment 15714915
> 
> View attachment 15714916
> 
> SBDX045
> View attachment 15714917
> 
> View attachment 15714920
> *


SBDX045 isn't bad at all. I don't even mind the date because it's (almost) colour matched and it leaves room for a full lume plot at three o'clock.
Probably a bit expensive being limited and all that though..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlvaroVitali

The new ISO 6425 is the bane of the dials in the Seiko Diver's ... They can no longer the reissue faithful of the original (in this case the Willard 8L has a case totally wrong, but it's an old question...).


----------



## fallingtitan

GEO_79 said:


> Now they are under the prospex line (the marinemaster and the alpinist) So I don't think we will ever see a watch again with "Marinemaster" or "Alpinist" markings again. In my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


alpinist have been under the prospex name since 1995 the red alipnist just never labelled. but seiko released it under that umbrella. to seiko its a professional level field watch. If the exhibition caseback is taken off the word alpinist will return on the case back and the watches will be thinner a hair.


----------



## MrDisco99

fallingtitan said:


> alpinist have been under the prospex name since 1995 the red alipnist just never labelled. but seiko released it under that umbrella. to seiko its a professional level field watch. If the exhibition caseback is taken off the word alpinist will return on the case back and the watches will be thinner a hair.


Basing this on what? I don't recall "ProSpex" being a thing until the mid 2010s.


----------



## Davekaye90

hodinky said:


> *SBDC139
> View attachment 15714915
> 
> View attachment 15714916
> 
> SBDX045
> View attachment 15714917
> 
> View attachment 15714920
> *


Wow, I think that may be the worst 3 o'clock lume blob yet. Just completely ruins any symmetry.


----------



## Joll71

MadsNilsson said:


> SBDX045 isn't bad at all. I don't even mind the date because it's (almost) colour matched and it leaves room for a full lume plot at three o'clock.
> Probably a bit expensive being limited and all that though..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The date must be a mistake, Seiko's graphic designers did it with the new street tunas too, which are 4R35 with day date. But they've got the wrong images on their website!

Says on dial 8L35.


----------



## johnMcKlane

*SBDC139 * is white or silver ?


----------



## GEO_79

MrDisco99 said:


> Basing this on what? I don't recall "ProSpex" being a thing until the mid 2010s.


I found this old picture









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71

johnMcKlane said:


> *SBDC139 * is white or silver ?


Supposedly white


----------



## lxnastynotch93

hodinky said:


> *SBDC139
> View attachment 15714915
> 
> View attachment 15714916
> 
> SBDX045
> View attachment 15714917
> 
> View attachment 15714920
> *


I'm so confused by Seiko. What is the SBDX045? A limited edition of an homage to an homage?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## konners

hodinky said:


> *SBDC139
> View attachment 15714915
> 
> View attachment 15714916
> 
> SBDX045
> View attachment 15714917
> 
> View attachment 15714920
> *


Pleased to see a white dial diver coming up. The Uemura limited edition isn't too bad either. Was a little thrown by the bezel insert thinking it was a SPB15x model.


----------



## Kev161

GEO_79 said:


> I found this old picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Here's more


----------



## fallingtitan

MrDisco99 said:


> Basing this on what? I don't recall "ProSpex" being a thing until the mid 2010s.


The new stylized logo is what you are thinking about wasn't branded on the watch until recent times. apparently seiko shortened the name of Seiko's Professional Specifications which they had since the 62mas. maybe internally as a company it has always been prospex. the alpinist history blog also states the red alpinist in 1995 being released under the prospex line! but no prospex logo of course.


----------



## walrusmonger

That new Willard and the white dial 62mas thing are killer


----------



## MKN

Joll71 said:


> The date must be a mistake, Seiko's graphic designers did it with the new street tunas too, which are 4R35 with day date. But they've got the wrong images on their website!
> 
> Says on dial 8L35.


I don't see how it can be a mistake? 
As mentioned above there has to be a lume plot for every hour in order to be ISO compliant, this means that moving the date makes sense.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71

MadsNilsson said:


> I don't see how it can be a mistake?
> As mentioned above there has to be a lume plot for every hour in order to be ISO compliant, this means that moving the date makes sense.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


seiko are putting lume plots at three but keeping the date there - look at the new mm200s, dark manta turtle and samurai and indeed the white 62mas above


----------



## MKN

Joll71 said:


> seiko are putting lume plots at three but keeping the date there - look at the new mm200s, dark manta turtle and samurai and indeed the white 62mas above


I didn't say that this was the only way to solve the problem, and I know the 200s. I said that I don't understand how it could be made in error?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## konners

MadsNilsson said:


> I don't see how it can be a mistake?
> As mentioned above there has to be a lume plot for every hour in order to be ISO compliant, this means that moving the date makes sense.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Let me get this right: you're saying that ISO 6425 has been amended to state in order for a Diver's watch to be certified as such, it must have a lume plot at every hour? With the SPB14x/5x of last year not having a plot at 3 o'clock, this amendment happened in recent months?


----------



## Tltuae

MadsNilsson said:


> SBDX045 isn't bad at all. I don't even mind the date because it's (almost) colour matched and it leaves room for a full lume plot at three o'clock.
> Probably a bit expensive being limited and all that though..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


8L35
Limited

Yeah... It's gonna be $$$


----------



## PWack

konners said:


> Let me get this right: you're saying that ISO 6425 has been amended to state in order for a Diver's watch to be certified as such, it must have a lume plot at every hour? With the SPB14x/5x of last year not having a plot at 3 o'clock, this amendment happened in recent months?


Looks like. A revision to 6425 was put out in 2018. Under the current section 4.2.2, there must be lume on "the markings indicating every 5 min"

I assume the SPBs got grandfathered in or certified before October 2018, when the amendment was issued.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners

PWack said:


> Looks like. A revision to 6425 was put out in 2018. Under the current section 4.2.2, there must be lume on "the markings indicating every 5 min"
> 
> I assume the SPBs got grandfathered in or certified before October 2018, when the amendment was issued.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for that. Gives a new context to the awkward additions of lume plots Seiko has been show-horning in in recent releases!


----------



## Engi

hodinky said:


> *SBDX045
> View attachment 15714917
> 
> View attachment 15714920
> *


I don't like it, I definitely prefer the SPB151


----------



## MKN

konners said:


> Let me get this right: you're saying that ISO 6425 has been amended to state in order for a Diver's watch to be certified as such, it must have a lume plot at every hour? With the SPB14x/5x of last year not having a plot at 3 o'clock, this amendment happened in recent months?


Yes that's my understanding of it. It aligns nicely with Seiko newfound affection for tiny lume plots..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hastey

Love the new white dial...hoping it’s a reality!!

I don’t mind the lume plot at 3, whilst I prefer it without, not a deal breaker. I have the blue dial MM200 reduced and barely notice it when on wrist, and that’s where it matters.


----------



## Galaga

Need to check out the SBDC139. I think you’ll find it will look excellent in the flesh. As always Seiko’s rendered pictures are pedestrian.


----------



## aalin13

PWack said:


> Looks like. A revision to 6425 was put out in 2018. Under the current section 4.2.2, there must be lume on "the markings indicating every 5 min"
> 
> I assume the SPBs got grandfathered in or certified before October 2018, when the amendment was issued.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting, I can't find a copy of the ISO document without paying for it. Do you have a link to the information?

Whilst I don't like the new 3 o'clock lume, this explains the changes we've been seeing. Certainly makes me appreciate that Seiko is still positioning their dive watches as true diving tools, even if people don't really use it for that purpose anymore.


----------



## aalin13

hodinky said:


> *SBDX045
> View attachment 15714917
> 
> View attachment 15714920
> *


This is interesting, on one hand, another LE, and honestly I don't think anniversaries at every 5 or 10 years increment are worth celebrating with a LE, but I get that is the current direction for the watch industry.

But on the other hand, I wonder if this is a precursor to a 8L35 version of the 6105 reissue/reimagine being part of the permanent line up.


----------



## vsh

aalin13 said:


> This is interesting, on one hand, another LE, and honestly I don't think anniversaries at every 5 or 10 years increment are worth celebrating with a LE, but I get that is the current direction for the watch industry.
> 
> But on the other hand, I wonder if this is a precursor to a 8L35 version of the 6105 reissue/reimagine being part of the permanent line up.


I don't particulary mind the myriad of LEs, if people buy them that's good for Seiko and the consumer.

There's several Uemura anniversary Seikos out there, here's another:









The watch he wore during the worlds first solo expedition to the north pole was a 6105-8110.


----------



## Galaga

hodinky said:


> *SBDC139
> View attachment 15714915
> 
> View attachment 15714916
> 
> SBDX045
> View attachment 15714917
> 
> View attachment 15714920
> *


Is the case on the LE the same as the blue Willard or the larger version like the other SLA reissue?


----------



## evilizlan

aalin13 said:


> even if people don't really use it for that purpose anymore.


Im still using my Samurai as a backup to my dive com. Wife keep on asking why not using a wrist dive com, i cant tell really.


----------



## aalin13

vsh said:


> I don't particulary mind the myriad of LEs, if people buy them that's good for Seiko and the consumer.
> 
> There's several Uemura anniversary Seikos out there, here's another:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The watch he wore during the worlds first solo expedition to the north pole was a 6105-8110.


You are right, if people are buying them, then it's not really an issue.

I guess I'm just bored of the endless LEs with new colour and subtle tweaks, I'm still waiting for something truly new and interesting that will make me pre order one straight away.


----------



## aalin13

Galaga said:


> Is the case on the LE the same as the blue Willard or the larger version like the other SLA reissue?


Judging from the crown position and the slightly elongated case proportion, I'm guessing it's based on the SLA033. However, the lug width appears to be wider to me, but that could just be the rendering.

Another interesting thing is the inclusion of the bracelet, as the SLA033 didn't come with one.


----------



## Davekaye90

If the ISO spec is forcing them to do those awful lume blobs, it will be interesting to see if at some point in the future Seiko decides to go with a larger dial diameter for aesthetic reasons, rather than continue to stick with the 28.5mm size they've been using forever, which places the date at 3 very near the edge of the dial and doesn't leave much room for lume. Particularly if they want to use steel rehauts rather than indexed chapter rings. Something like the bottle cap dial (I'm guessing around 30mm) has plenty of room there.


----------



## juice009

Yuck. This new date location has ruined the watch for me.



hodinky said:


> *SBDC139
> 
> SBDX045
> View attachment 15714917
> *


----------



## mi6_

aalin13 said:


> Interesting, I can't find a copy of the ISO document without paying for it. Do you have a link to the information?
> 
> Whilst I don't like the new 3 o'clock lume, this explains the changes we've been seeing. Certainly makes me appreciate that Seiko is still positioning their dive watches as true diving tools, even if people don't really use it for that purpose anymore.


2018 ISO 6425


https://cdn.standards.iteh.ai/samples/66517/e437c422d9394ba6affe6e4c08512c07/ISO-6425-2018.pdf



Best copy I could find. Not sure how complete it is.


----------



## Joll71

MadsNilsson said:


> I didn't say that this was the only way to solve the problem, and I know the 200s. I said that I don't understand how it could be made in error?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sorry mate it was my error - I'd seen a pic of the SRPF81 with day date and another pic with just the date. As Seiko is putting lume at 3 then the day date is the wrong image not the other way round


----------



## MKN

Joll71 said:


> Sorry mate it was my error - I'd seen a pic of the SRPF81 with day date and another pic with just the date. As Seiko is putting lume at 3 then the day date is the wrong image not the other way round
> 
> View attachment 15716393
> 
> 
> View attachment 15716394


Ah I see, fair enough

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners

Davekaye90 said:


> If the ISO spec is forcing them to do those awful lume blobs, it will be interesting to see if at some point in the future Seiko decides to go with a larger dial diameter for aesthetic reasons, rather than continue to stick with the 28.5mm size they've been using forever, which places the date at 3 very near the edge of the dial and doesn't leave much room for lume. Particularly if they want to use steel rehauts rather than indexed chapter rings. Something like the bottle cap dial (I'm guessing around 30mm) has plenty of room there.


Seiko could just carry on as they are. Or they could locate the date aperture (between the lume plots - 3:30/4:30) or position the lume plot in a different location, say inboard from the date aperture.


----------



## Joll71

konners said:


> Seiko could just carry on as they are. Or they could locate the date aperture (between the lume plots - 3:30/4:30) or position the lume plot in a different location, say inboard from the date aperture.


Or they could lume the date wheel!


----------



## konners

Joll71 said:


> Or they could lume the date wheel!


As long as it would be the same hue and similar longevity as the lume on the hour markers I'd be a happy bunny!


----------



## Joll71

konners said:


> As long as it would be the same hue and similar longevity as the lume on the hour markers I'd be a happy bunny!


And it'd certainly give people something else to grumble about...


----------



## Davekaye90

Joll71 said:


> Sorry mate it was my error - I'd seen a pic of the SRPF81 with day date and another pic with just the date. As Seiko is putting lume at 3 then the day date is the wrong image not the other way round
> 
> View attachment 15716393
> 
> 
> View attachment 15716394


Seiko really should've used an insert like this for the new Shoguns.


----------



## v1triol

Rumored new LE, not sure is it legit but it looks good.


----------



## evilizlan

Davekaye90 said:


> Seiko really should've used an insert like this for the new Shoguns.


Second to that. Sadly no. But that doesnt stop me from buying one.

Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk


----------



## konners

v1triol said:


> Rumored new LE, not sure is it legit but it looks good.
> 
> View attachment 15716536


This looks like the LE featured a page or so back.


----------



## v1triol

konners said:


> This looks like the LE featured a page or so back.


Oh right, it is *SBDX045*


----------



## SKYWATCH007

hodinky said:


> *SBDC139
> View attachment 15714915
> 
> View attachment 15714916
> 
> SBDX045
> View attachment 15714917
> 
> View attachment 15714920
> *


I love the 139!! Perfect for my taste. How many will be made? On your second watch model on the back it shows the amount but not on the 139. 
Thanks for the pics!


----------



## georgefl74

v1triol said:


> Rumored new LE, not sure is it legit but it looks good.
> 
> View attachment 15716536


No it doesn't.

Its quite distant from the spirit of the original watch. A no non-sense robust diver. Now a limited edition with a green bezel / grey dial combo. What's that supposed to represent? Seaweed from the bottom of the Mekong River?

I sincerely hope all these limited editions, aka different color combos, tank. This is getting out of hand and very tiresome.


----------



## v1triol

georgefl74 said:


> No it doesn't.
> 
> Its quite distant from the spirit of the original watch. A no non-sense robust diver. Now a limited edition with a green bezel / grey dial combo. What's that supposed to represent? Seaweed from the bottom of the Mekong River?
> 
> I sincerely hope all these limited editions, aka different color combos, tank. This is getting out of hand and very tiresome.


I have not studied diaries of Naomi Uemura, nor deepened The Great Scheme of Heritage in Wristwatches. The watch looks nice, I like its design and colour variation, as simple as that.


----------



## Snaggletooth

v1triol said:


> I have not studied diaries of Naomi Uemura, nor deepened The Great Scheme of Heritage in Wristwatches. The watch looks nice, I like its design and colour variation, as simple as that.


----------



## ahonobaka

The LE's won't stop, so best to exit the Seiko/GS game if you want to avoid the frustration IMO.


----------



## georgefl74

v1triol said:


> I have not studied diaries of Naomi Uemura, nor deepened The Great Scheme of Heritage in Wristwatches. The watch looks nice, I like its design and colour variation, as simple as that.


You're obviously free to vote with your wallet on anything. And tastes are individual. Nor am I saying that everything needs to adhere to strict historical standards.

But. There is such a thing as personality of a watch, if you pardon me using this word for lack of a better one. This watch is a re-edition of a historical model, and I'd say its a very successful one, judging on dimensions, hands indexes and so on. I much prefer one or two color variations in a model, as was the case with the original Sumo and Shogun. This shifts attention to the case shape and overall quality, not just the _belle-du-jour_ color combo. This practice of churning out different combos just to see what sticks on the wall echos the practice of fashion brands. Its very much like how my girlfriend would choose a watch, 'oooh I want a blue dial, I don't have anything to match my new outfit'.


----------



## One-Seventy

georgefl74 said:


> Its quite distant from the spirit of the original watch. A no non-sense robust diver. Now a limited edition with a green bezel / grey dial combo. What's that supposed to represent?


Colour-blindness, from the sounds of it! 

It's a black dial, with a dark blue bezel instead of black. Seiko's been making that combo for a while now.


----------



## One-Seventy

ahonobaka said:


> The LE's won't stop, so best to exit the Seiko/GS game if you want to avoid the frustration IMO.


Aaaaah but what would one do with one's long, empty days?

I see the white one is an LE. The white dial may appear later, and cheaper, with a black strap and toilet-paper box. You have been warned .


----------



## tiktiktok

hodinky said:


> *SBDX045
> View attachment 15714917
> 
> View attachment 15714920
> *


Hahahahaha. The willYard owners are mad and this has the actual 4 pm crown although the deal is offset from the 3pm.


----------



## Brent L. Miller

This Presage model (SRPF43) looked better than I expected this week.


----------



## Joll71

alec_kojro said:


> View attachment 15702737


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Joll71 said:


>


I wish the bezel was brushed instead of the shinny polish....


----------



## GirchyGirchy

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I wish the bezel was brushed instead of the shinny polish....


Grab some masking tape, case holder, a drill, drill sanding attachment, and some sandpaper. Done!


----------



## GirchyGirchy

BTW, when and where are we gonna be able to buy the normal bracelet version of this? Things get so lost in this thread.


----------



## theunsureavenger

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I wish the bezel was brushed instead of the shinny polish....


that would stop me from buying it. I love the polished case on the alpinist. Not often you see an almost fully polished case at this price point. Too many companies use brushing imo.


----------



## theunsureavenger

GirchyGirchy said:


> BTW, when and where are we gonna be able to buy the normal bracelet version of this? Things get so lost in this thread.


you can already buy the normally bracelet for the alpinist. It's been out a few years. The ref number is M0TZ111JO or M0TZ411J0 (newest variant)


----------



## hodinky

*SPB217J* 








*SPB219J* 








*SPB221J* 








*SPB223J* 








*SPB225J*


----------



## v1triol

@hodinky you know anythnig more about this new automatic-gmt 6R64 movement?


----------



## hodinky

v1triol said:


> @hodinky you know anythnig more about this new automatic-gmt 6R64 movement?


no


----------



## Hippopotamodon

hodinky said:


> *SPB217J*
> View attachment 15722067
> 
> *SPB219J*
> View attachment 15722068
> 
> *SPB221J*
> View attachment 15722071
> 
> *SPB223J*
> View attachment 15722072
> 
> *SPB225J*
> View attachment 15722073


These look very nice. If only they had a normal date window instead of the sub-dial at 6.


----------



## noenmon

> anythnig more about this new automatic-gmt 6R64 movement?


It's a "real" traveller's gmt that was first used in the 2018 Landmaster models (SBEJ001).


----------



## v1triol

noenmon said:


> It's a "real" traveller's gmt that was first used in the 2018 Landmaster models (SBEJ001).


Good point!

As per Seiya:
SEIKO Automatic 6R64

power reserve 45 hours (29 Jewels)
Accuracy: +25/-15 sec/day


----------



## petr_cha

The Japanese and English operations manual for the 6R64 can be downloaded from the Seiko Japan site here



https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/support/instruction/pdf/6R64.pdf


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Alpinist bronze dial and gold case
Field Alpinist brown dial and gold bezel









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 10


Nuovi Seiko Alpinist ispirati al Laurel .......... merito del forum ? ..Queste nuove ghiere sono bellissime .......Edited by tuco71 - 17/2/2021, 09:42




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## thatmofo

georgefl74 said:


> Its quite distant from the spirit of the original watch. A no non-sense robust diver. Now a limited edition with a green bezel / grey dial combo. What's that supposed to represent? Seaweed from the bottom of the Mekong River?


Imagine gatekeeping personal color preferences.


----------



## Tltuae

Hippopotamodon said:


> These look very nice. If only they had a normal date window instead of the sub-dial at 6.


Exactly, that sub dial at 6 is just.. no.

Out of that, damn, really interesting stuff..


----------



## Anizer

Joll71 said:


>


Will the spb197 be available globally? I only see it in europe boutiques atm


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Anizer said:


> Will the spb197 be available globally? I only see it in europe boutiques atm


They're already for sale?


----------



## Mirabello1

Unfortunately I have to let this one go even though it's beauty is incomparable.. it's up for sale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josayeee

These are cool although I'm not a fan of that dial pattern. I'd rather splurge on the GS sbge version..but at the sbge price range there are too many options



hodinky said:


> *SPB217J*
> View attachment 15722067
> 
> *SPB219J*
> View attachment 15722068
> 
> *SPB221J*
> View attachment 15722071
> 
> *SPB223J*
> View attachment 15722072
> 
> *SPB225J*
> View attachment 15722073


----------



## Anizer

SKYWATCH007 said:


> They're already for sale?


Its up on the seiko UK boutique but it might be pre-order, don't think its out until March. Not sure if it's a global release or not but it sounds like it is (good for RoW but not europe..)

Edit: other places say its limited europe only but not limited edition


----------



## GEO_79

Anizer said:


> Its up on the seiko UK boutique but it might be pre-order, don't think its out until March. Not sure if it's a global release or not but it sounds like it is (good for RoW but not europe..)
> 
> Edit: other places say its limited europe only but not limited edition


it's very clear ; only for europe. Prospex Alpinist: 2021 European Edition Watch SPB197J1-1 | Seiko Boutique You can scroll down for the description.


----------



## JusteRand

v1triol said:


> Good point!
> 
> As per Seiya:
> SEIKO Automatic 6R64
> 
> power reserve 45 hours (29 Jewels)
> Accuracy: +25/-15 sec/day


I bet the thickness will be > 14mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fladragger

Certainly digging the SBDC135 (just went up on japan-select) and would probably consider if not for my SARB017 which is a death do us part sort of engagement. However, what I wouldn't give for an Alpinist chronograph a la Kurono Chronograph in Alpinist's own unique design, utilizing seikos in house version of the NE86. Pop that bezel crown over to 10 o'clock and we have a winner. 🤤


----------



## aalin13

hodinky said:


> *SPB217J*
> View attachment 15722067
> 
> *SPB219J*
> View attachment 15722068
> 
> *SPB221J*
> View attachment 15722071
> 
> *SPB223J*
> View attachment 15722072
> 
> *SPB225J*
> View attachment 15722073


Not liking the dial pattern, and I don't get why Seiko didn't offer this with a rotating bezel to allow setting UTC offsets. However, good to see more 'affordable' traveller GMT on the market. There really is only the Seiko 6R64 and the Swatch group Powermatic 80 GMT in the 'affordable' traveller GMT market, before stepping up to a Tudor.


----------



## timetellinnoob

i like that Presage dial pattern but that box around the SEIKO sticks out way too much. surely they could continue the pattern closer to the SEIKO? 

the king turtle waffle dial is able to go right up to the logo. there's probably other examples too.


----------



## aznsk8s87

hodinky said:


> *SPB217J*
> View attachment 15722067
> 
> *SPB219J*
> View attachment 15722068
> 
> *SPB221J*
> View attachment 15722071
> 
> *SPB223J*
> View attachment 15722072
> 
> *SPB225J*
> View attachment 15722073


Oh hot damn.

If these are in a reasonable case size at 40 or less (though knowing Seiko, unlikely), then this is my next watch.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

GEO_79 said:


> it's very clear ; only for europe. Prospex Alpinist: 2021 European Edition Watch SPB197J1-1 | Seiko Boutique You can scroll down for the description.


Do you know if there will be a similar one for the US/Canada? The usual black, cream , and white dials are boring...


----------



## aks12r

I usually prefer no date dials but can I ask - if there's one type of watch that *needs* a date window, isn't it a GMT watch?


----------



## GEO_79

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Do you know if there will be a similar one for the US/Canada? The usual black, cream , and white dials are boring...


No ; sorry.


----------



## wildenkidu

aks12r said:


> I usually prefer no date dials but can I ask - if there's one type of watch that *needs* a date window, isn't it a GMT watch?


This is my take also - almost never like date windows but GMTs feel incomplete without them. And date dials feel like mechanical novelties for dressier watches but don't make much sense on tool watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Fladragger said:


> Certainly digging the SBDC135 (just went up on japan-select) and would probably consider if not for my SARB017 which is a death do us part sort of engagement. However, what I wouldn't give for an Alpinist chronograph a la Kurono Chronograph in Alpinist's own unique design, utilizing seikos in house version of the NE86. Pop that bezel crown over to 10 o'clock and we have a winner. 🤤


The 135 is JDM only?


----------



## valuewatchguy

hodinky said:


> coming..
> *SBDC135/SPB209J*
> View attachment 15680594
> 
> *SBDC137/SPB211J*
> View attachment 15680595
> 
> *SPB210J*
> 
> View attachment 15680596
> 
> *SBDY073/SRPF81K*
> View attachment 15680600
> 
> *SBDY075/SRPF83K*
> View attachment 15680601


So these will have JDM and worldwide versions?


----------



## Fladragger

valuewatchguy said:


> The 135 is JDM only?


Don't take my word for it, but I believe so. With no previous mention in western media that I can find (except for you wonderful folks on this thread) and with all other links to it being for Japanese sites... well... But Japan-select is in English at least and seem to be the early bird for the western JDM market on this model, for anyone interested.


----------



## hodinky

valuewatchguy said:


> So these will have JDM and worldwide versions?


yes
for example Prospex SPB209J


----------



## Fladragger

hodinky said:


> yes
> for example Prospex SPB209J


Well there it is, @valuewatchguy. Gotta say the pics Seiko AU uses are not as sleek as what Japan-Select took. Thanks @hodinky. Australia gets a better lineup of Prospex than the states.


----------



## One-Seventy

aks12r said:


> I usually prefer no date dials but can I ask - if there's one type of watch that *needs* a date window, isn't it a GMT watch?


But it has a date display; it's just not a window.


----------



## One-Seventy

wildenkidu said:


> This is my take also - almost never like date windows but GMTs feel incomplete without them. And date dials feel like mechanical novelties for dressier watches but don't make much sense on tool watches.


They're also on Pateks, so it depends on your frame of reference 

Since Seiko doesn't always do date windows well,I thought this was refreshingly different. And it's hardly a tool watch - it'll get worn in the back yard, commuting and at GTGs like everything else.


----------



## Rankiryu

SBGA441 oomiya Limited 38 piece 600,000yen


----------



## Kev161

Rankiryu said:


> SBGA441 oomiya Limited 38 piece 600,000yen
> View attachment 15725047
> 
> View attachment 15725049


What are we calling this one... Coal? Hokutan Horonai? cause that ain't no Snowflake 🤣.
Let's reserve Charcoal for the Presage version in years to come.


----------



## FBMJ

I noticed that the new colorways of the Mini Turtle are already available in Japan (the black DLC is limited to 500 pieces) but the old ones were not restocked.

Is that a sign that the og colorways (black and white, blue and PADI) are now gone?


----------



## SKYWATCH007

FBMJ said:


> I noticed that the new colorways of the Mini Turtle are already available in Japan (the black DLC is limited to 500 pieces) but the old ones were not restocked.
> 
> Is that a sign that the og colorways are now gone?


Hey, I saw two other colourways a few pages back on this thread. I like the green dial one with yellow seconds hand I think it was. Maybe @hodinky can help us.


----------



## aks12r

One-Seventy said:


> But it has a date display; it's just not a window.


lol didnt spot that for some reason my brain automatically assumed it was a small seconds subdial even though i could see a central seconds hand ??‍♂


----------



## konners

Rankiryu said:


> SBGA441 oomiya Limited 38 piece 600,000yen
> View attachment 15725047
> 
> View attachment 15725049


Pure class.


----------



## Zero5

Rankiryu said:


> SBGA441 oomiya Limited 38 piece 600,000yen
> View attachment 15725047
> 
> View attachment 15725049


If only these came in the original 36mm size for my tiny boy wrist bones.


----------



## Davekaye90

hodinky said:


> *SPB217J*
> View attachment 15722067
> 
> *SPB219J*
> View attachment 15722068
> 
> *SPB221J*
> View attachment 15722071
> 
> *SPB223J*
> View attachment 15722072
> 
> *SPB225J*
> View attachment 15722073


Interesting, nice to see an alternative to all of the SW-330 based "caller" GMTs out there. Seiko had the 4S36 awhile back in the SARN models which had similar features with the addition of a retrograde day display opposite the power reserve. I _think _that was a caller type GMT though, not a jump hour.


----------



## Tickstart

That GS writing on the crystal caseback ruins it. It looks like a sticker.


----------



## vsh

Tickstart said:


> That GS writing on the crystal caseback ruins it. It looks like a sticker.


For some reason this is something they do on all their crystal casebacks, ruins the point of it imho.

edit: should have been more specific and said most and limited rather than all.


----------



## brandon\

hodinky said:


> *SPB217J*


Hot damn!


----------



## valuewatchguy

vsh said:


> For some reason this is something they do on all their crystal casebacks, ruins the point of it imho.


actually they don't do it on all the sapphire case backs. The vast majority don't get this treatment.


----------



## Mbappe

vsh said:


> For some reason this is something they do on all their crystal casebacks, ruins the point of it imho.


This is false. It's only on select limited editions. Usually what they do is the very fine etching, that is barely noticeable.


----------



## Davekaye90

brandon\ said:


> Hot damn!


Case thickness is the big question mark here. The SARN was an absolute beast of a watch, and I don't think the sharp edges case design with its slab sides particularly lends itself to a super thick movement.


----------



## v1triol

Tickstart said:


> That GS writing on the crystal caseback ruins it. It looks like a sticker.


Well, I dare to disagree. I actually liked its subtle not-obvious look.


----------



## valuewatchguy

v1triol said:


> Well, I dare to disagree. I actually liked its subtle not-obvious look.
> View attachment 15727765


I think he was talking about the bolder gold lettering treatment on the black snowflake LE


----------



## JRMARTINS

FBMJ said:


> I noticed that the new colorways of the Mini Turtle are already available in Japan (the black DLC is limited to 500 pieces) but the old ones were not restocked.
> 
> Is that a sign that the og colorways (black and white, blue and PADI) are now gone?


I can't seem to find them, do you have a link?

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ

JRMARTINS said:


> I can't seem to find them, do you have a link?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


Search for the references: SBDY085, SBDY083 or SBDY087.


----------



## aks12r

valuewatchguy said:


> I think he was talking about the bolder gold lettering treatment on the black snowflake LE


black snowflake?  Isn't that... slush?  should definitely come up with a better name than that


----------



## Kev161

aks12r said:


> black snowflake?  Isn't that... slush?  should definitely come up with a better name than that


What about this? 👇


Kev161 said:


> What are we calling this one... Coal? Hokutan Horonai? cause that ain't no Snowflake 🤣.
> Let's reserve Charcoal for the Presage version in years to come.


----------



## Snaggletooth

aks12r said:


> black snowflake?  Isn't that... slush?  should definitely come up with a better name than that


Blackface?









I'll get my coat...


----------



## Time Seller

"Slate" or "shale"?


----------



## Time Seller

Snaggletooth said:


> Blackface?
> 
> View attachment 15728271
> 
> I'll get my coat...


Is that Pee-wee Herman?


----------



## brandon\

Snaggletooth said:


> Blackface?
> 
> View attachment 15728271
> 
> I'll get my coat...


I'd recommend Black Boy, but it's already taken...









Amazon.com: SEIKO Men's Black Boy Automatic Diver's Watch SKX007K2 : Seiko: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy SEIKO Men's Black Boy Automatic Diver's Watch SKX007K2 and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Snaggletooth

Time Seller said:


> Is that Pee-wee Herman?


















Thomas Fluharty







www.thomasfluharty.com


----------



## Commisar

brandon\ said:


> Hot damn!


FINALLY Seiko is making a mechanical GMT..... Hope it isn't $1500+.....

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

hodinky said:


> *SPB217J*
> View attachment 15722067
> 
> *SPB219J*
> View attachment 15722068
> 
> *SPB221J*
> View attachment 15722071
> 
> *SPB223J*
> View attachment 15722072
> 
> *SPB225J*
> View attachment 15722073


FINALLY

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ

hodinky said:


> *SPB217J*
> View attachment 15722067
> 
> *SPB219J*
> View attachment 15722068
> 
> *SPB221J*
> View attachment 15722071
> 
> *SPB223J*
> View attachment 15722072
> 
> *SPB225J*
> View attachment 15722073


Looks like a Casio Edifice.


----------



## Kev161

Commisar said:


> FINALLY Seiko is making a mechanical GMT..... Hope it isn't $1500+.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

Kev161 said:


>


Ah, so $2,000 MSRP it is....

Damn it Seiko.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

FBMJ said:


> Looks like a Casio Edifice.


Ugly if you ask me. Looks like a $500 mall watch.


----------



## evilizlan

Robotaz said:


> Ugly if you ask me. Looks like a $500 mall watch.





FBMJ said:


> Looks like a Casio Edifice.


True. I am not sure what Seiko is trying to prove. If they are putting these on higher bracket (with mechanical engine as selling point maybe), please improve or come up with better design. Dont rob from the fans, like that fruit-named-tech company.

Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbleeca

FBMJ said:


> Looks like a Casio Edifice.


Can not agree more.


----------



## josayeee

That GMT dial.. Seiko you've been doing great but you can't win em all


----------



## aalin13

Commisar said:


> FINALLY Seiko is making a mechanical GMT..... Hope it isn't $1500+.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


The old SBEJ001 with the same movement, but made out of titanium retailed for 216k JPY.

I'm guessing these new ones in stainless will be around 200k JPY given the price increases in recent years.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hodinky

*SBDX047/SLA051J







*


----------



## hodinky

*SJE085J







*


----------



## Snaggletooth

Oui.


hodinky said:


> *SBDX047/SLA051J
> View attachment 15729433
> *


Non.


hodinky said:


> *SJE085J
> View attachment 15729473
> *


----------



## Kev161

hodinky said:


> *SJE085J
> View attachment 15729473
> *


People interested in this model: We want a no date version.

Seiko:


----------



## alec_kojro

hodinky said:


> *SJE085J
> View attachment 15729473
> *


----------



## hodinky

Kev161 said:


> People interested in this model: We want a no date version.
> 
> Seiko:


----------



## AlvaroVitali

hodinky said:


> *SJE085J
> View attachment 15729473
> *


🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Joll71

hodinky said:


> *SBDX047/SLA051J
> View attachment 15729433
> *


That date window looks so incredibly bad. What an awful design decision.


----------



## h_zee13

I think it’s time Seiko gave us some no date versions of their watches. Not all watches need a date 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu47

evilizlan said:


> WOW. Being new to the world, I read the last 30 pages. Found out there are quite a lot of love-hate relationships between the fans and Seiko. Also found out that Seiko is targeting at the right segment and their strategy are on point; people who needs specific colors to be in their watch box/es or matching their styles, clothes, likings. The price point kind of supporting this, as a fashion-centric watch, people tends to buy more than 1 unit of Seikos (even myself, i have quiet a number and currently looking at white dial - SRPE37 or the SBDC131). I call it fashion centric due to the fact that the engines are mostly same across the models, and some even using similar if not the same parts.
> 
> Anyway, that is my point of view. Everyone has their own's and free to believes whatever.


You and I can be friends.  I swear, in the last week I have spent at least 12 hours reading and watching reviews of those two (SRPE37 and SBDC131). I am a sucker for white dialed watches. The only thing that keeps me awake at night (literally) is the size of them (6.75 wrist) and only 40 hours of reserve on the '37. I wish Seiko would offer a quartz/quartz solar option on them. If they can make the Astron 5X53 with a white dial (stunning IMHO) they can figure out how to put solar in more of their watches. Maybe standard quartz in the '37 and solar quartz or 9F HAQ in the more expensive Shogun. I know some will call this heresy. Sorry..not sorry.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

FBMJ said:


> Looks like a Casio Edifice.


😂 Now I can't get it out of my head....


----------



## Commisar

hodinky said:


> *SJE085J
> View attachment 15729473
> *


There it is, the Laurel Alpinist reissue.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Comalv

why do people dislike the Laurel-inspired watches so much? At least they're something different than usual, especially when 80% of the Prospex line is stuff that's been getting re-released every bunch of years. Don't get me wrong, I love the SLAs, the Samurais, the Turtles, the Tunas, the Marinemasters etc., but for once that Seiko actually tries to revamp an older look that you haven't seen in a while, why all the frowns?


----------



## Engi

Comalv said:


> why do people dislike the Laurel-inspired watches so much? At least they're something different than usual, especially when 80% of the Prospex line is stuff that's been getting re-released every bunch of years. Don't get me wrong, I love the SLAs, the Samurais, the Turtles, the Tunas, the Marinemasters etc., but for once that Seiko actually tries to revamp an older look that you haven't seen in a while, why all the frowns?


The problem is the presence of the date, I suppose


----------



## depwnz

Who added that hideous date window to the design? and can they write something else than Automatic? This looks worse than the average SARB, not even a 6L cal. or enamel dial could save it.


----------



## hodinky

hodinky said:


> *SJE085J
> View attachment 15729473
> *


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Another limited ....


----------



## Zero5

Seiko is very committed to the more is more mentality. You want simple? No, you are going to take this date window.


----------



## Slant

Zero5 said:


> Seiko is very committed to the more is more mentality. You want simple? No, you are going to take this date window.


And DAY


----------



## Davekaye90

What's annoying is Seiko makes no-date watches using the 4R38. They just won't do it here, for reasons.


----------



## Kev161

Engi said:


> The problem is the presence of the date, I suppose


Won't stop me from buying (price might 😅) but man I wish it had no date.


----------



## Kev161

hodinky said:


> View attachment 15729997
> 
> View attachment 15729999


What do you guys think, will this one be over or under $2k? 
Their King Seiko 140th Anniversary release limited to 3000 pieces sells for $3800 and has the 6L35 but they also released the "Baby Snowflake" SJE073 with the 6L35, limited to 1881 pieces for $2200.
Exquisite Timepieces has one in stock.


----------



## Zero5

Kev161 said:


> What do you guys think, will this one be over or under $2k?
> Their King Seiko 140th Anniversary release limited to 3000 pieces sells for $3800 and has the 6L35 but they also released the "Baby Snowflake" SJE073 with the 6L35, limited to 1881 pieces for $2200.
> Exquisite Timepieces has one in stock.
> View attachment 15730180


This would have hit HARD if it was 38mm and closer to $1500-1700. But that dial proof that Seiko does the best dials this side of luxury price bracket.


----------



## Shark-sandwich

Zero5 said:


> Seiko is very committed to the more is more mentality. You want simple? No, you are going to take this date window.


Or is it just plain old form follows function?

The Submariner date outsells the no-date sub, in the same way I presume the average consumer would buy a Seiko with a date over one without. WIS-dom can be painful..


----------



## valuewatchguy

Commisar said:


> FINALLY Seiko is making a mechanical GMT..... Hope it isn't $1500+.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


If youve followed Seiko Trends over the past 2 years I think you are going to be disappointed

oops I see you figured this out


----------



## valuewatchguy

Shark-sandwich said:


> Or is it just plain old form follows function?
> 
> The Submariner date outsells the no-date sub, in the same way I presume the average consumer would buy a Seiko with a date over one without. WIS-dom can be painful..


nearly every watch brand CEO that I have heard answer this question will tell you Date always outsells No-date, regardless of what the small group of enthusiasts say is better./


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

I'm sure glad Seiko isn't forcing me to buy watches I don't like. That said, I don't like anything Seiko has released or announced in the last two years so that Rolex fund is beginning to look all right.


----------



## rcorreale

valuewatchguy said:


> nearly every watch brand CEO that I have heard answer this question will tell you Date always outsells No-date, regardless of what the small group of enthusiasts say is better./


I'm part of the small enthusiast group and I'll always take date over no date because I find it useful. I only have one no date watch and I can't bring myself to wear it more than a day or two as I'm always looking for the date that's not there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

rcorreale said:


> I'm part of the small enthusiast group and I'll always take date over no date because I find it useful. I only have one no date watch and I can't bring myself to wear it more than a day or two as I'm always looking for the date that's not there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here


----------



## Davekaye90

I really don't mind dates at all - _provided _they are well integrated. Bell & Ross does dates better than probably any other brand. Color matched, in-between markers so that none are removed or cut short, and correctly oriented. And they're doing that while buying off the shelf movements from Sellita. Seiko has more vertical integration than even Rolex, so they could _easily _do that if they wanted to.


----------



## Commisar

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I'm sure glad Seiko isn't forcing me to buy watches I don't like. That said, I don't like anything Seiko has released or announced in the last two years so that Rolex fund is beginning to look all right.


Not even the new Willard and Alpinist?

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

valuewatchguy said:


> Same here


I also agree. Even my dressy vintage Omegas Constellation has a date

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

2k for that Presage GMT when you can spend another $700-800 and buy a SBGN Grand Seiko GMT? I know what my choice would be.


----------



## Kev161

Rice and Gravy said:


> 2k for that Presage GMT when you can spend another $700-800 and buy a SBGN Grand Seiko GMT? I know what my choice would be.


Hopefully it ends up being somewhere around $1300 but I think it'll be closer to $1750.


----------



## JusteRand

Davekaye90 said:


> I really don't mind dates at all - _provided _they are well integrated. Bell & Ross does dates better than probably any other brand. Color matched, in-between markers so that none are removed or cut short, and correctly oriented. And they're doing that while buying off the shelf movements from Sellita. Seiko has more vertical integration than even Rolex, so they could _easily _do that if they wanted to.


Did Seiko ever release a circle date window instead of boring square? Would be nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77

Davekaye90 said:


> I really don't mind dates at all - _provided _they are well integrated. Bell & Ross does dates better than probably any other brand. Color matched, in-between markers so that none are removed or cut short, and correctly oriented. And they're doing that while buying off the shelf movements from Sellita. Seiko has more vertical integration than even Rolex, so they could _easily _do that if they wanted to.


Few things ruin a watch quicker for me than a badly executed date window. But a circular one that's been awkwardly dropped between markers just looks awful to me.

Why decide to include a date then try your best to hide it ? it should either be there and be easily seen (i.e at 3) or it shouldn't be there at all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90

B1ff_77 said:


> Why decide to include a date then try your best to hide it ? it should either be there and be easily seen (i.e at 3) or it shouldn't be there at all!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel just the opposite. A "hidden" date is the best of both worlds, there when you actually want to check the date, and easy to ignore the rest of the time. I normally despise 4 or 4:30 dates, but the way B&R does them doesn't bother me nearly as much. I don't personally mind when markers are shortened or removed though, so I'll take 3 or 6 position over even a well done 4:30 window.

The way Oris did it on the original D65 is perfection. You don't even notice it's there, but the watch has the date when you want it.


----------



## aalin13

hodinky said:


> *SBDX047/SLA051J
> View attachment 15729433
> *


Interesting that Seiko has decided to release a regular production version of the SLA033 with dial changes and a bracelet. I'm guessing this will be at around the same price as the MM300, with both having the same movement.


----------



## josayeee

That date window is not bad at all. Although if I was doing a reissue, I’d want it to look closer to the original.


----------



## aalin13

hodinky said:


> *SJE085J
> View attachment 15729473
> *


Without a date window, this would have been seriously tempting. Seeing as it is a LE and is using the 6L35, I'm guessing it will be about the same price as the KS reissue ~$3000.


----------



## aalin13

Kev161 said:


> What do you guys think, will this one be over or under $2k?
> Their King Seiko 140th Anniversary release limited to 3000 pieces sells for $3800 and has the 6L35 but they also released the "Baby Snowflake" SJE073 with the 6L35, limited to 1881 pieces for $2200.
> Exquisite Timepieces has one in stock.
> View attachment 15730180


Wasn't the KS reissue $3,300? As for the Alpinist reissue, I'm guessing over $2,000.


----------



## Kev161

aalin13 said:


> Wasn't the KS reissue $3,300? As for the Alpinist reissue, I'm guessing over $2,000.


You're right, meant to type $3,380 like on Gnomon's website.


----------



## MrDisco99

I'm gonna stick my neck out and predict the GMTs will be $2K+ and the Laurel will be $3K+


----------



## alec_kojro

hodinky said:


> View attachment 15729997
> 
> View attachment 15729999


I bet my house this guy work for Seiko......and they leak the pictures here


----------



## Spring-Diver

aalin13 said:


> Interesting that Seiko has decided to release a regular production version of the SLA033 with dial changes and a bracelet. I'm guessing this will be at around the same price as the MM300, with both having the same movement.


Don't forget the new hour & minute hands. Seiko should have used the SLA033 hand set. They're much closer the the 6105-811X.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

alec_kojro said:


> I bet my house this guy work for Seiko......and they leak the pictures here


Yea I always wondered where he gets the images, then after I try to google the spbc.....numbers and there's not 1 hit online. He also never answers questions when I've asked...just drops pics that we know nothing about..oh well..


----------



## B1ff_77

Davekaye90 said:


> I feel just the opposite. A "hidden" date is the best of both worlds, there when you actually want to check the date, and easy to ignore the rest of the time. I normally despise 4 or 4:30 dates, but the way B&R does them doesn't bother me nearly as much. I don't personally mind when markers are shortened or removed though, so I'll take 3 or 6 position over even a well done 4:30 window.
> 
> The way Oris did it on the original D65 is perfection. You don't even notice it's there, but the watch has the date when you want it.


Yeah I have to admit the Oris one does look ok, haven't come across that one before. If they'd left it floating somewhere between the 4 and 5 markers would be a different story tho 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant

alec_kojro said:


> I bet my house this guy work for Seiko......and they leak the pictures here


I'd rather have this guy posting pics, than the other one who teases and says he has taken live pictures and will post "next week" after the embargo period is over.


----------



## alec_kojro

Slant said:


> I'd rather have this guy posting pics, than the other one who teases and says he has taken live pictures and will post "next week" after the embargo period is over.


I don't have a problem with him, but check his profile.. only leaks and likes not even one single comment....
He gets the leak pictures first... nobody else has them before him 

Hello Seiko... I think


----------



## Galaga

Introducing: The Seiko Prospex 140th Anniversary Limited Edition SPB213 (Live Pics & Pricing)


(James emits a low whistle).




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## Galaga

News - Seiko Alpinist Prospex 1959 Re-Creation SJE085J1 SPB241J1


A faithful re-edition of Seiko's first sports watch. Introducing the new Seiko Alpinist Prospex Re-Creation 1959 collection for 2021.




monochrome-watches.com













Introducing: The Seiko Prospex 'The 1959 Alpinist Modern Re-Interpretation' (Live Pics & Pricing)


What's old is new is old ... is new.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## Galaga

Introducing: The 1959 Seiko Prospex Alpinist Re-Creation SJE085 (Live Pics)


A tribute to the original Alpinist in a limited edition of 1,959 pieces.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## Galaga

A Dive Watch for Mountaineering: Introducing the Seiko Prospex SLA049 and SLA051 Tributes to Naomi Uemura - Worn & Wound


We look at two new Seiko Prospex watches in grey and blue with the new references SLA049 and SLA051. More inside.




wornandwound.com













Introducing: The Seiko SLA049, The Naomi Uemura 80th Anniversary Limited Edition And The SLA051, The 1970s Diver's Modern Re-Interpretation (Live Pics & Pricing)


"Out there on the rocks, I feel exceedingly happy." –Naomi Uemura




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## Galaga

Introducing: The Seiko 5 Sports 140th Anniversary Limited Edition SRPG47 (Live Pics & Pricing)


Blue, white, and (kinda) limited.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## ChrMorcom

That Seiko SPB213 is pretty nice. But not 1200USD nice.


----------



## Kev161

ChrMorcom said:


> That Seiko SPB213 is pretty nice. But not 1200USD nice.


It's in line with the others, I'm surprised it has the same msrp as a regular SPB143 instead of $150 more just like the SPB149.


----------



## ChrMorcom

Kev161 said:


> It's in line with the others, I'm surprised it has the same msrp as a regular SPB143 instead of $150 more just like the SPB149.


Yeah. Now im debating whether I should pull the trigger on this.


----------



## Kev161

ChrMorcom said:


> Yeah. Now im debating whether I should pull the trigger on this.


I like it but wouldn't trade my 143 for it. The one I was interested in the most was the 6L35 Alpinist and with those dimensions it's even better for my wrist but at $2900 it's a no for me 😔.


----------



## aalin13

Just read through the new releases, couple of thoughts:

Interesting that the new 6105 re-interpretation is actually not the same case as the SLA033, this one is 1mm smaller. Price seems fair as well, with the non LE one at $2,900, cheaper than the current MM300
The new Presage GMT is priced at $1,400, I think that's a pretty good MSRP for a traveller GMT. Still not a fan of the dial pattern though
The LE Alpinist, 36.6mm and 11.1mm, looks good, and it is cheaper than the KS re-issue. On the fence about the date window though, only reason why I'm not sure if I want one enough to pull the trigger
6R35 version of Alpinist, I like these. Good size and good price, I just wish they didn't go with fauxtina
Other models are new colour/variant of existing models, so less of interest to me
Overall, I think it's a solid line up, and the prices seem to be at or below expectation. May be they've realised that they are hitting a ceiling on price.


----------



## metal

sbtm299


----------



## Joll71

Galaga said:


> A Dive Watch for Mountaineering: Introducing the Seiko Prospex SLA049 and SLA051 Tributes to Naomi Uemura - Worn & Wound
> 
> 
> We look at two new Seiko Prospex watches in grey and blue with the new references SLA049 and SLA051. More inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wornandwound.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing: The Seiko SLA049, The Naomi Uemura 80th Anniversary Limited Edition And The SLA051, The 1970s Diver's Modern Re-Interpretation (Live Pics & Pricing)
> 
> 
> "Out there on the rocks, I feel exceedingly happy." –Naomi Uemura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hodinkee.com


Hmm, interesting - the date window doesn't look half so bad in these pics


----------



## noenmon

hodinky said:


> *SPB221J*
> View attachment 15722071


I don't know if it's stupid or genius to use ugly previews. Every Seiko watch looks like plastic until you see some decent photos:












JusteRand said:


> I bet the thickness will be > 14mm


13.7mm and 42.2mm diameter.



Commisar said:


> FINALLY Seiko is making a mechanical GMT..... Hope it isn't $1500+


$1400 retail, June 2021


----------



## alec_kojro

3000 USD for this? what are they smoking at seiko?


----------



## evilizlan

alec_kojro said:


> 3000 USD for this? what are they smoking at seiko?
> View attachment 15731612


They are trying to "enhance luxury offerings".

Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk


----------



## melvinkjones

JusteRand said:


> Did Seiko ever release a circle date window instead of boring square? Would be nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, they have done round windows
SCBS029









Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Bourne

Man what makes the $2900 LE Alpinist that expensive? Is it hand finished like GS? It sucks is these watches are released until August. That’s a long time lol. And here I’m looking at an all purpose watch like the Black Bay 36, Railmaster 2500 and Aqua Terra 2500. The new non LE Alpinist would be a lot cheaper.


----------



## M0hammed_Khaled

hodinky said:


> *SBDC139
> View attachment 15714915
> 
> View attachment 15714916
> 
> SBDX045
> View attachment 15714917
> 
> View attachment 15714920
> *


Atleast they put in a black date dial.... will be less intrusive. I've a certina SS action diver with black date on 4... it's not there when I don't look at it


----------



## valuewatchguy

Jason Bourne said:


> Man what makes the $2900 LE Alpinist that expensive? Is it hand finished like GS? It sucks is these watches are released until August. That's a long time lol. And here I'm looking at an all purpose watch like the Black Bay 36, Railmaster 2500 and Aqua Terra 2500. The new non LE Alpinist would be a lot cheaper.


stick to your first choices.....


----------



## FBMJ

melvinkjones said:


> Yes, they have done round windows
> SCBS029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


Looks like a square window painted to look like round.


----------



## Davekaye90

noenmon said:


> I don't know if it's stupid or genius to use ugly previews. Every Seiko watch looks like plastic until you see some decent photos:
> 
> View attachment 15731481
> 
> 
> 13.7mm and 42.2mm diameter.
> 
> $1400 retail, June 2021


That's actually not half bad. I expected a huge chunker of a watch, with a huge price hike over the three-handers. Still thicker than the Powermatic 80 GMTs, but not outrageously so, and the price isn't that bad considering the base watch's cost.


----------



## yosukesan

hodinky said:


> *SPB217J*
> View attachment 15722067
> 
> *SPB219J*
> View attachment 15722068
> 
> *SPB221J*
> View attachment 15722071
> 
> *SPB223J*
> View attachment 15722072
> 
> *SPB225J*
> View attachment 15722073


RRP is out on Japanese page. It's about 1600 USD and release date is 14th of May 2021. I also checked US and global English pages, but RRP was not given.

*Caliber Number*
6R64
*Movement Type*
Automatic with manual winding
*Accuracy*
+25 to -15 seconds per day
*Duration*
Approx. 45 hours

*Case Material*
Stainless steel
*Crystal*
Sapphire crystal
*Crystal Coating*
Anti-reflective coating on inner surface
*LumiBrite*
Lumibrite on hands and indexes
*Clasp*
Three-fold clasp with push button release

*Water Resistance*
10 bar
*Case Size*
Thickness: 
13.7㎜
Diameter:
42.2㎜
Length:
49.2㎜

*Other Specifications*

Screw case back
See-through case back

24-hour hand
29 jewels
Calendar-linked time difference adjustment function
Date hand
Power reserve display
Stop second hand function

For spec:








SPB221J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com





For RPP:








SARF005 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## Commisar

noenmon said:


> I don't know if it's stupid or genius to use ugly previews. Every Seiko watch looks like plastic until you see some decent photos:
> 
> View attachment 15731481
> 
> 
> 13.7mm and 42.2mm diameter.
> 
> $1400 retail, June 2021


Awesome news. Now I'd they made a GMT Alpinist I'd be in heaven......

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## melvinkjones

FBMJ said:


> Looks like a square window painted to look like round.


Oops, I was wrong. It's actually worse than that - I found a picture of a similar model with a lighter dial - the round aperture is vertically offset from the rectangular date 









Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161




----------



## SKYWATCH007

alec_kojro said:


> 3000 USD for this? what are they smoking at seiko?
> View attachment 15731612


The crown's probably not even signed !! 😂 The regular editions are $750...


----------



## Lut91

🙏Wish seiko could make 62mas in 8l35 movement next year... Finger crossed 🤔


----------



## Kev161

Lut91 said:


> 🙏Wish seiko could make 62mas in 8l35 movement next year... Finger crossed 🤔


They already did...


----------



## v1triol

metal said:


> View attachment 15731440
> 
> 
> sbtm299


If dials could have a duel.., there would had been the epic battle between ^this^ and Pelagos


----------



## TwoDads

v1triol said:


> If dials could have a duel.., there would had been the epic battle between ^this^ and Pelagos


Really? That has one of the most boring and plain dials in Seikos lineup IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh

v1triol said:


> If dials could have a duel.., there would had been the epic battle between ^this^ and Pelagos


The pelagos is a design masterpiece, that Seiko isn't anywhere close imho. [And I like Seiko a whole lot more than I like Tudors.]


----------



## mconlonx

Some companies can do a date window correk:










Seiko isn't one of them. To be fair, that date is so small as to be nearly useless. But still...

And honestly, I really don't need a new mechanical GMT watch at 42mm - would have been perfectly happy with an SBCJ019 re-issue based on an updated 8f56 movement.


----------



## ck13

These have probably been posted already...they are now on the Seiko Australia website.






























Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007

ck13 said:


> These have probably been posted already...they are now on the Seiko Australia website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


What is that thing at the end...looks like a blob...a 4.5K blob


----------



## Kev161

I know what Seiko is trying to do, they think they're slick 😂.


----------



## pinkybrain

vsh said:


> The pelagos is a design masterpiece, that Seiko isn't anywhere close imho. [And I like Seiko a whole lot more than I like Tudors.]


Absolutely agree. But, as design goes, the Seiko SLA017 _*is*_ a match for the Pelagos (FWIW I owned the ETA Pelagos and SLA017, though not at the same time, and I regret selling both). Also, both watches are gold standard case studies in how to properly integrate a date window into a dial without &%$# it all up.


----------



## TwoDads

pinkybrain said:


> Absolutely agree. But, as design goes, the Seiko SLA017 _*is*_ a match for the Pelagos (FWIW I owned the ETA Pelagos and SLA017, though not at the same time, and I regret selling both). Also, both watches are gold standard case studies in how to properly integrate a date window into a dial without &%$# it all up.


OP was talking about the SBTM. Must have been a typo...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Sorry, but it looks like Seiko is trying to dominate the mall watches to me.

And whats insulting on top of their cheesy watch offerings, is the conspicuous consumption prices.


----------



## Robotaz

v1triol said:


> If dials could have a duel.., there would had been the epic battle between ^this^ and Pelagos


Dude, you're off the deep end and literally buried in the cement.


----------



## petr_cha

alec_kojro said:


> I don't have a problem with him, but check his profile.. only leaks and likes not even one single comment....
> He gets the leak pictures first... nobody else has them before him
> 
> Hello Seiko... I think


Hodinky (pronounced as hodinkee) is a czech word for a arm watch..


----------



## v1triol

You guys need a little bit more of outside the box thinking...











TwoDads said:


> Really? That has one of the most boring and plain dials in Seikos lineup IMO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed it is. 
World's no.1 boring and clean dial vs.. World's no.1 rich text dial!


----------



## Lut91

Kev161 said:


> They already did...


I mean something like the non limited Noami Uemura 
sbdx047... Abit less than mm300 but above the spb147/143/149 range


----------



## just3pieces

Where can I find the seiko catalogue for 2021 where all the new models are pictured that got released yesterday? I wonder why there is no street series (solar tuna divers) this year 🤔 do you think this line got dropped by seiko?


----------



## Xhantos

just3pieces said:


> Where can I find the seiko catalogue for 2021 where all the new models are pictured that got released yesterday?


Not exactly the catalogue but links to press releases and special pages:








News | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com












ニュース | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com










News | Grand Seiko


Grand Seiko official site. Made by hand for those who value perfection. Grand Seiko raises the pure essentials of watchmaking to the level of art.




www.grand-seiko.com









News | グランドセイコー公式サイト


日本の美意識をもって、腕時計の本質を果てしなく追求するGrand Seiko。最新コレクション、限定製品をはじめ、グランドセイコーのTAKUMIや歴史をご紹介します。




www.grand-seiko.com





Japanese versions have some JDM models not found globally.

Catalogues (currently have 2020 versions):








カタログ一覧 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com












Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## aks12r

alec_kojro said:


> 3000 USD for this? what are they smoking at seiko?
> View attachment 15731612


750 euros for the non-limited steel version with 3oclock window, bracelet and 6r35 movement ?‍♂ ?‍♂ 
or
3150 euro for the limited steel version with 4:30 date leatherstrap and 6l35 movement ?‍♂?‍♂?‍♂?‍♂?‍♂?‍♂?‍♂?‍♂?‍♂?‍♂?‍♂

truly awful options....

edited - i had to add more forehead slaps...


----------



## evilizlan

Siliconera: Kojima Productions Seiko Watch Will Align Its Time With GPS.








Kojima Productions Seiko Watch Will Align Its Time With GPS


Seiko will release a limited Kojima Productions collaboration watch that can automatically align time with GPS worldwide in June 2021.




www.siliconera.com





Just found out abt this Astron. I might miss the post from this banter forum.

Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

alec_kojro said:


> 3000 USD for this? what are they smoking at seiko?
> View attachment 15731612


This my friend is the textbook definition of a "cash grab".

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy

Robotaz said:


> Sorry, but it looks like Seiko is trying to dominate the mall watches to me.
> 
> And whats insulting on top of their cheesy watch offerings, is the _conspicuous consumption_ prices.


That's entirely the fault of the demand side, no? No-one's forcing anyone to buy anything, except other consumers via the power of social media. Seiko doesn't force anyone to buy. FOMO, Jonesing, flexing and affluenza are entirely to blame.

Seiko knows there are thousands of bored, rich men out there, buying watches like mortals buy bread and milk, just _waiting _to have their pockets picked. Sure, they'll moan and complain about Seiko this, Seiko that, but they always pay up gladly.


----------



## Robotaz

One-Seventy said:


> That's entirely the fault of the demand side, no? No-one's forcing anyone to buy anything, except other consumers via the power of social media. Seiko doesn't force anyone to buy. FOMO, Jonesing, flexing and affluenza are entirely to blame.
> 
> Seiko knows there are thousands of bored, rich men out there, buying watches like mortals buy bread and milk, just _waiting _to have their pockets picked. Sure, they'll moan and complain about Seiko this, Seiko that, but they always pay up gladly.


I think you're confusing people who moan about Seiko these days, and people paying up the ridiculous prices. They're not the same people.

I moan about Seiko this and Seiko that and I'm done buying Seikos. I see the people buying Seikos as people who either are addicted to burning money, or just clueless.


----------



## JusteRand

evilizlan said:


> Siliconera: Kojima Productions Seiko Watch Will Align Its Time With GPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kojima Productions Seiko Watch Will Align Its Time With GPS
> 
> 
> Seiko will release a limited Kojima Productions collaboration watch that can automatically align time with GPS worldwide in June 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.siliconera.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just found out abt this Astron. I might miss the post from this banter forum.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk


The One and Only, Hideo Kojima 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilizlan

Robotaz said:


> I think you're confusing people who moan about Seiko these days, and people paying up the ridiculous prices. They're not the same people.
> 
> I moan about Seiko this and Seiko that and I'm done buying Seikos. I see the people buying Seikos as people who either are addicted to burning money, or just clueless.


Well some people buy seikos to match those different color of t-shirts, pants and/or belts they wear on daily basis. Not saying thats me, but some people does.

Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisDyson

Robotaz said:


> I see the people buying Seikos as people who either are addicted to burning money, or just clueless.


No offence, I get people's frustration, but I can't imagine caring this strongly about what people spend their hard earned money on.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

aks12r said:


> 750 euros for the non-limited steel version with 3oclock window, bracelet and 6r35 movement
> or
> 3150 euro for the limited steel version with 4:30 date leatherstrap and 6l35 movement
> 
> truly awful options....
> 
> edited - i had to add more forehead slaps...


On the positive side the 6L35 will give you amazing accuracy out of the box compared to the 6R35.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

pinkybrain said:


> Absolutely agree. But, as design goes, the Seiko SLA017 _*is*_ a match for the Pelagos (FWIW I owned the ETA Pelagos and SLA017, though not at the same time, and I regret selling both). Also, both watches are gold standard case studies in how to properly integrate a date window into a dial without &%$# it all up.


You referenced the wrong link in your original comment which is what has people in an uproar. It was not the SLA017 that you commented on.

Secondly until 30 days ago I had both the SLA and Pelagos at the same time for about a year. I now only have the SLA. The Pelagos is definitely the more technically executed watch. Even the lume kicks Seiko's butt this time. But I had to pick one to keep. But that is a different thread.


----------



## Davekaye90

valuewatchguy said:


> You referenced the wrong link in your original comment which is what has people in an uproar. It was not the SLA017 that you commented on.
> 
> Secondly until 30 days ago I had both the SLA and Pelagos at the same time for about a year. I now only have the SLA. The Pelagos is definitely the more technically executed watch. Even the lume kicks Seiko's butt this time. But I had to pick one to keep. But that is a different thread.


I've always found the "Lumibrite > ALL!!!!!!!" thing to be a complete myth. It's not any better than a decent application of BGW9 or C3, and compared to the best C3 X1 blend, it's no contest. C3 X1 lights up like a battlefield at night. Chromalight is similarly not special.


----------



## alec_kojro

The SPB199 and SPB197 next to each other..... well it is for sure a different color :


----------



## pojo1806

alec_kojro said:


> The SPB199 and SPB197 next to each other..... well it is for sure a different color :
> View attachment 15734039


Instant buy from me on Bracelet.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

pojo1806 said:


> Instant buy from me on Bracelet.


Hell yeah! When's it supposed to be out? This is a Euro-only release still, right?


----------



## Robotaz

ChrisDyson said:


> No offence, I get people's frustration, but I can't imagine caring this strongly about what people spend their hard earned money on.


Seiko used to be my favorite brand of watch. Make sense?


----------



## pojo1806

GirchyGirchy said:


> Hell yeah! When's it supposed to be out? This is a Euro-only release still, right?


My AD said March 2021 so any time in the next few weeks I guess! Not sure if it's EU only.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Who at Seiko decided this is the direction they need to go  Take the iconic 6105-811x case and completely ruin it



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> I've always found the "Lumibrite > ALL!!!!!!!" thing to be a complete myth. It's not any better than a decent application of BGW9 or C3, and compared to the best C3 X1 blend, it's no contest. C3 X1 lights up like a battlefield at night. Chromalight is similarly not special.


 initial brightness can vary but I've found Seiko to be the most consistant in terms of readability over the course of a night. Ive had c3X1 and in the watch I had it was bright and lasted the night but everything was just a bit fuzzier at night and took a bit more time to read. Tudor Pelagos was exceptional though.


----------



## Robotaz

Spring-Diver said:


> Who at Seiko decided this is the direction they need to go  Take the iconic 6105-811x case and completely ruin it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta do something to justify a $3000 price. I kinda like it.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Robotaz said:


> Seiko used to be my favorite brand of watch. Make sense?


so not everyone jumps on and off the bandwagon at the same time. If its as overvalued as you have come to the opinion of then that will become apparent in a year or two to current faboys. Who knows maybe Seiko does something to change your mind and bring you back.

we all have to find our own way through this crazy passion of ours.


----------



## konners

Spring-Diver said:


> Who at Seiko decided this is the direction they need to go  Take the iconic 6105-811x case and completely ruin it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was wondering what was going on with the first render that appeared, as it looked like an image superimposed over another. Guess this explains it!


----------



## v1triol

Spring-Diver said:


> Who at Seiko decided this is the direction they need to go  Take the iconic 6105-811x case and completely ruin it


It still looks like 6105-* but those new coves match to a bevel on the crown. I like it.


----------



## Robotaz

valuewatchguy said:


> so not everyone jumps on and off the bandwagon at the same time. If its as overvalued as you have come to the opinion of then that will become apparent in a year or two to current faboys. Who knows maybe Seiko does something to change your mind and bring you back.
> 
> we all have to find our own way through this crazy passion of ours.


Agreed, but I really believe, reflecting on the previous comment, that the harder people work for their watch money, the harder it is to justify Seiko. It's frustrating. I feel like the quality and features have incrementally increased, but the cost has exponentially increased.

I won't beat it to death. I just find it odd, based on the thousands of conversations I've observed here, that these new watches don't spark more value:cost conversations. Maybe it belongs in another thread anyway...


----------



## Tickstart

Looks like SEIKO put a 6105 on a medieval torture rack and the resulting crime is the new 6r15s. It really is atrocious, like a 6105 would look after 14 years in the crevace of the large intestine of a deceased coal miner after a bowel movement from beyond the grave.
I might be a bit harsh, but the remake treatment the 6105 has gotten since the SLA033 (thumbs up overall) is akin to setting fire to a really beautiful person's face. And then putting it out with hydrochloric acid.

Oh god I didn't even notice the lines until now! It's even worse! :'-(


----------



## ChrisDyson

Robotaz said:


> Seiko used to be my favorite brand of watch. Make sense?


Oh yeah, like I said,I get the frustration for sure. It's tough to see a brand you like attempt to move upmarket to the point where their value is lost on you. I'm still new to the game and unfortunately my taste far exceeds my budget, so Seiko still seems a bargain to me by comparison but with some compromise attached. That said I've been a pretty huge fan of some of their more recent releases like the SPB143 and 153.


----------



## GregoryD

Robotaz said:


> Agreed, but I really believe, reflecting on the previous comment, that the harder people work for their watch money, the harder it is to justify Seiko. It's frustrating. I feel like the quality and features have incrementally increased, but the cost has exponentially increased.
> 
> I won't beat it to death. I just find it odd, based on the thousands of conversations I've observed here, that these new watches don't spark more value:cost conversations. Maybe it belongs in another thread anyway...


I'm in the same place. I still like Seiko, but the value proposition seems to have evaporated. At the $500-$1500 price range I find entry level Swatch brands (Mido, Certina, Hamilton, Tissot) beating the pants off Seiko as far as value goes.


----------



## vsh

GregoryD said:


> I'm in the same place. I still like Seiko, but the value proposition seems to have evaporated. At the $500-$1500 price range I find entry level Swatch brands (Mido, Certina, Hamilton, Tissot) beating the pants off Seiko as far as value goes.


The mido ocean star gmt and certina ds action gmt are ridiculous in terms of their value proposition. (Both are powermatic 80s)

Seiko doesn't have anything like it unfortunately; but on the other hand it doesn't mean I'll run out and buy a lowend swiss watch.


----------



## Anizer

Robotaz said:


> Agreed, but I really believe, reflecting on the previous comment, that the harder people work for their watch money, the harder it is to justify Seiko. It's frustrating. I feel like the quality and features have incrementally increased, but the cost has exponentially increased.
> 
> I won't beat it to death. I just find it odd, based on the thousands of conversations I've observed here, that these new watches don't spark more value:cost conversations. Maybe it belongs in another thread anyway...





Robotaz said:


> I think you're confusing people who moan about Seiko these days, and people paying up the ridiculous prices. They're not the same people.
> 
> I moan about Seiko this and Seiko that and I'm done buying Seikos. *I see the people buying Seikos as people who either are addicted to burning money, or just clueless.*


Theres no need for your comments attacking those who find seiko valuable in this thread about new and upcoming seikos. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. Those who like the brand follow it, clearly you don't but don't ruin it for those who do. You do not need to participate here if you don't like their products. Please take these ideas and conversations to another thread.


----------



## Robotaz

Anizer said:


> Theres no need for your comments attacking those who find seiko valuable in this thread about new and upcoming seikos. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. Those who like the brand follow it, clearly you don't but don't ruin it for those who do. You do not need to participate here if you don't like their products. Please take these ideas and conversations to another thread.


Get off your high horse. I'm not attacking anyone and saying I am is absurd and over dramatic. Grow up.


----------



## 6L35

Time to use a forum feature...


----------



## robbleeca

Oh man take it easy...


----------



## Kev161




----------



## walrusmonger

I love the new case bevel on the sla049.


----------



## pinkybrain

valuewatchguy said:


> You referenced the wrong link in your original comment which is what has people in an uproar. It was not the SLA017 that you commented on.
> 
> Secondly until 30 days ago I had both the SLA and Pelagos at the same time for about a year. I now only have the SLA. The Pelagos is definitely the more technically executed watch. Even the lume kicks Seiko's butt this time. But I had to pick one to keep. But that is a different thread.


No, just poorly written on my part. I meant to convey: I agree that the watch in the link (whatever it was) does NOT compare favorably to the Pelagos, design wise, BUT the SLA017 (not linked or referenced) does. Tha SLA017 would better represent what Seiko is capable of.


----------



## Toothbras

Robotaz said:


> Get off your high horse. I'm not attacking anyone and saying I am is absurd and over dramatic. Grow up.


I totally agree. I don't think people arent' talking about it, I just think people are getting burnt out from talking about it so much for the past 1-2 years that now it's died down. The only watch I bought last year was a Willard, and I do believe it's better in every way than my 007, but it costs 10x as much, and it's 2x-3x better. I still love it and am willing to pay the exorbitant cost (in comparison to the seiko diver price which is anchored in my mind from 10 years of being into watches and seeing them climb) but without the cool history and my soft spot for seiko in general I wouldn't be as happy. If it was a random micro at that price the crap QC would be inexcusable. Thankfully there's no chapter ring so that's one less thing to F up, but the bezel is off about 1/4 of a second, which considering Seiko nowadays to me is a pretty good draw for a watch I'd have to return to japan. "It's seiko, this is how it is" is what we tell ourself but it shouldn't be that way. It sucks you have to set the bar so low that anything other than a huge glaring defect is enough to justify keeping it because exchanging it would likely result in a worse example.

I consider myself a seiko fan, but that should make it even more acceptable to b*tch and complain about where they are lacking. We all want to give them our $$$ and see them make killer watches, just sad it has come to this.

The sweet spot (IMHO) is about 5 years ago. You could still get an awesome watch for cheap. Think I paid about $300 from Seiya for my sarb035 and that watch is possibly the best value on the planet for how nice it is and how cheap it was.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Toothbras said:


> The only watch I bought last year was a Willard, and I do believe it's better in every way than my 007, but it costs 10x as much, and it's 2x-3x better. I still love it and am willing to pay the exorbitant cost (in comparison to the seiko diver price which is anchored in my mind from 10 years
> 
> The sweet spot (IMHO) is about 5 years ago. You could still get an awesome watch for cheap. Think I paid about $300 from Seiya for my sarb035 and that watch is possibly the best value on the planet for how nice it is and how cheap it was.


It's funny About 5 years ago there was a lot of talk about how Seiko was falling behind micros who offered sapphire, ceramic, better movements, and finishing. Seiko has pretty much addressed all those factors and now we look ba at the good ole days of hardlex.
I'm not picking on you just laughing at our collective selves who created this scenario that we are living.
But you're right that quality has risen but prices have risen more.


----------



## Bassopotamus

GregoryD said:


> I'm in the same place. I still like Seiko, but the value proposition seems to have evaporated. At the $500-$1500 price range I find entry level Swatch brands (Mido, Certina, Hamilton, Tissot) beating the pants off Seiko as far as value goes.


I think the Samurai is a pretty good value, or would be if the bracelet were better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

Yep, side-profile of this new case looks good.








Photo credit to SJX


----------



## evilizlan

Bassopotamus said:


> I think the Samurai is a pretty good value, or would be if the bracelet were better
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


King Samurai is good as well. But I like them on rubbers. Only if the Samurai has day, it will be my favourite work watch, as sometimes I am working at remote places, need days.

Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk


----------



## DatNinjaThere

I'm oddly excited about the new 5KX 140th anniversary SRPG47. I still haven't fully accepted the SKX redesign to a 5KX, but this helps.


----------



## josayeee

The new Uemura/Willard looks good! It’s a modern take on the watch. Haha I see the recent limited blue version for sale on craigslist for cheap now.

I’m surprised Seiko didn’t do the SLA033 in a different color?? They did a release that ended up kind of inbetween both remakes which is odd for Seiko.


----------



## Joll71

Toothbras said:


> I totally agree. I don't think people arent' talking about it, I just think people are getting burnt out from talking about it so much for the past 1-2 years that now it's died down. The only watch I bought last year was a Willard, and I do believe it's better in every way than my 007, but it costs 10x as much, and it's 2x-3x better. I still love it and am willing to pay the exorbitant cost (in comparison to the seiko diver price which is anchored in my mind from 10 years of being into watches and seeing them climb) but without the cool history and my soft spot for seiko in general I wouldn't be as happy. If it was a random micro at that price the crap QC would be inexcusable. Thankfully there's no chapter ring so that's one less thing to F up, but the bezel is off about 1/4 of a second, which considering Seiko nowadays to me is a pretty good draw for a watch I'd have to return to japan. "It's seiko, this is how it is" is what we tell ourself but it shouldn't be that way. It sucks you have to set the bar so low that anything other than a huge glaring defect is enough to justify keeping it because exchanging it would likely result in a worse example.
> 
> I consider myself a seiko fan, but that should make it even more acceptable to b*tch and complain about where they are lacking. We all want to give them our $$$ and see them make killer watches, just sad it has come to this.
> 
> The sweet spot (IMHO) is about 5 years ago. You could still get an awesome watch for cheap. Think I paid about $300 from Seiya for my sarb035 and that watch is possibly the best value on the planet for how nice it is and how cheap it was.


willard RRP is x2 007 RRP though isn't it, not x10


----------



## jeffing

At first I thought it was just the lighting till I saw the second pic. Makes the watch looks a bit "trying too hard" to me.



Spring-Diver said:


> Who at Seiko decided this is the direction they need to go  Take the iconic 6105-811x case and completely ruin it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san

Davekaye90 said:


> I've always found the "Lumibrite > ALL!!!!!!!" thing to be a complete myth. It's not any better than a decent application of BGW9 or C3, and compared to the best C3 X1 blend, it's no contest. C3 X1 lights up like a battlefield at night. Chromalight is similarly not special.


Cute.

I have a Zelos that has monstorous application of BGW9 with my SBBN033 tuna in the box next to my bed. The tuna was always and still is the most readable watch at any point during night when I go up to take a leak. Along my yellow Frankenmonster they are watches with consistent reading in whichever time of night even without giving them burst with a torch or something.

But I will not interfiere with your believes.


----------



## MrDisco99

Aspirin-san said:


> Cute.
> 
> I have a Zelos that has monstorous application of BGW9 with my SBBN033 tuna in the box next to my bed. The tuna was always and still is the most readable watch at any point during night when I go up to take a leak. Along my yellow Frankenmonster they are watches with consistent reading in whichever time of night even without giving them burst with a torch or something.
> 
> But I will not interfiere with your believes.


C3 > Lumibrite > BGW9


----------



## Aspirin-san

MrDisco99 said:


> C3 > Lumibrite > BGW9


Well memed, but everybdy forgets - different tier of Seiko = different tier of lume.


----------



## Davekaye90

DatNinjaThere said:


> I'm oddly excited about the new 5KX 140th anniversary SRPG47. I still haven't fully accepted the SKX redesign to a 5KX, but this helps.
> 
> View attachment 15735403


FWIW, it wouldn't be at all difficult to turn that into something approaching the "real thing." Get a CT or Namoki "SKX" case, and then take all of the bits from this watch and put them in that. Pretty much everything would drop straight in other than the crown, which you could easily get from those same sources (signed, no less.) Voila - an SKX that looks identical to this watch, but with a threaded crown, and 200M+ WR.


----------



## alec_kojro

199 vs 197


----------



## brandon\

WUS: Is a literal focus group that Seiko doesn't have to do jack to run.

Seiko:


----------



## pojo1806

alec_kojro said:


> 199 vs 197
> 
> View attachment 15736323


People still think they aren't the same dial? ?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

v1triol said:


> Yep, side-profile of this new case looks good.
> View attachment 15735368
> 
> Photo credit to SJX


I actually love it... I pre-ordered Uemura's descendant  that blue looks stunning.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

Joll71 said:


> willard RRP is x2 007 RRP though isn't it, not x10


I paid $150 for my 007.
I paid $1300 for my Willard.

So you're technically right, it isn't 10x, it's 11.5x


----------



## wildenkidu

Toothbras said:


> I paid $150 for my 007.
> I paid $1300 for my Willard.
> 
> So you're technically right, it isn't 10x, it's 11.5x


Umm...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Single White Female

GregoryD said:


> I'm in the same place. I still like Seiko, but the value proposition seems to have evaporated. At the $500-$1500 price range I find entry level Swatch brands (Mido, Certina, Hamilton, Tissot) beating the pants off Seiko as far as value goes.


The place where these Swatch brands have shortcomings though is in the design. Many models have very long lug to lug lengths which make them bulky to wear. Crowns at 3 o'clock which dig into the wrist (which is a no-no for me). Uncomfortable bracelets with minimal micro-adjust. Uncommon lug widths like 21mm which make aftermarket strap option a nightmare. And generally far inferior lume.

Seiko (despite their quality control which irks me) is actually extremely innovative when it comes to design and outstrips almost anything else below $2k. My Turtle was $400 and it has the best lume I have ever seen, beautifully wearable short lug to lug, a crown that is angled and built into the case for extreme comfort. A comfortable bracelet with generous micro adjust. It is just designed so well and is so functional I couldn't fathom going for anything else. 80 hour power reserve is cool but it doesn't actually affect anything for me. I wear my watch every day so it never runs down.


----------



## Kev161

RRP and street price are two different things, the RRP for an SKX 007 is $450.


----------



## daytripper

Those GMTs look really interesting, if only they were like 3mm smaller in diameter and 2 mm thinner. Hodinkee says they are expected to be 28800bph too, will this be the only affordable true GMT hand under the GS, Rolex, Omega tier? Do the new Sinn GMTs have a jumping GMT hand or jumping hour hand?


----------



## valuewatchguy

daytripper said:


> Those GMTs look really interesting, if only they were like 3mm smaller in diameter and 2 mm thinner. Hodinkee says they are expected to be 28800bph too, will this be the only affordable true GMT hand under the GS, Rolex, Omega tier? Do the new Sinn GMTs have a jumping GMT hand or jumping hour hand?


There may be others but I believe Alpina uses a Jump Hour feature on their GMTs


----------



## watchcrank_tx

valuewatchguy said:


> There may be others but I believe Alpina uses a Jump Hour feature on their GMTs


Also the new Mido and Certina GMTs.


----------



## SL1210

Robotaz said:


> Get off your high horse. I'm not attacking anyone and saying I am is absurd and over dramatic. Grow up.


Yes you are attacking. And what is more, rather obviously so. Now you make another attack by telling someone who has pulled you up to grow up. Does the word 'projection' ring any bells?


----------



## evilizlan

At last my shogun arrives.









Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonoteky

Been wanting SPB propex line for a while. Felt too similar to my 16800 Sub. Until I saw the new SPB 213 140th anniversary. Never knew white dial blue bezel combination on a Prospex diver could be this good looking!









Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

jonoteky said:


> Been wanting SPB propex line for a while. Felt too similar to my 16800 Sub. Until I saw the new SPB 213 140th anniversary. Never knew white dial blue bezel combination on a Prospex diver could be this good looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


It's a top design. I've never had a white dial diver and this is a good place to start.


----------



## MKN

Toothbras said:


> I paid $150 for my 007.
> I paid $1300 for my Willard.
> 
> So you're technically right, it isn't 10x, it's 11.5x


Thats not RRP though, so basically apples to oranges

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilizlan

Galaga said:


> It's a top design. I've never had a white dial diver and this is a good place to start.


Yes clean, and no cyclops. Thinking of trading my shogun now 

Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71

Toothbras said:


> I paid $150 for my 007.
> I paid $1300 for my Willard.
> 
> So you're technically right, it isn't 10x, it's 11.5x


so you got a great deal on the 007, but couldn't negotiate one on the willard


----------



## Zeikopath

Is it possible to get the SPB197J1 in North America? Does anybody know how? Thanks


----------



## 6L35

Zeikopath said:


> Is it possible to get the SPB197J1 in North America? Does anybody know how? Thanks


It's an only european release, so you'll have to buy it online from an european dealer.


----------



## Zeikopath

6L35 said:


> It's an only european release, so you'll have to buy it online from an european dealer.


Thank you, I think I will try and check with local Seiko shops tomorrow, a few phone calls won't hurt


----------



## aks12r

v1triol said:


> Yep, side-profile of this new case looks good.
> View attachment 15735368
> 
> Photo credit to SJX


beautiful case, nice indices but from the image above looks like they fubar'd the date window i see wrinkles and creases in the transition from the dial surface.


----------



## aks12r

Cowboy Bebop said:


> On the positive side the 6L35 will give you amazing accuracy out of the box compared to the 6R35.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk
> [/QU





Cowboy Bebop said:


> On the positive side the 6L35 will give you amazing accuracy out of the box compared to the 6R35.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


think I did a post that showed that the basic maths - even compared to a Rolex sub which runs at +/- 2 secs/day - compared to a 6r35 running at +/-25sec day *you will only lose about 2 hours... OVER AN ENTIRE YEAR!*
this whole marketing concept that your watch is +/2 sec per day or +/- 25 sec / day is a con to make everyone think that the more accurate watch is the better one - it will need adjusting to correct time after just a couple of months - be it Rolex / PP/ AP or Seiko. The only difference is you may have to adjust the 6R35 more often.

Wrap it in gold, sprinkle it with stripes and swirls and pieces of blue, polish it with angel's hair - but it still will never live up to the accuracy hype.

A 6r35 might not be as adjusted as a 6l35 - but over a year - it makes NO difference and hence it should not IMO equate to a price difference of 2400Euros (plus a bracelet over leather)

edited - sorry i get excited and make many typos 😜


----------



## MKN

aks12r said:


> think I did a post that showed that the basic maths - even compared to a Rolex sub which runs at +/- 2 secs/day - compared to a 6r35 running at +/-25sec day *you will only lose about 2 hours... OVER AN ENTIRE YEAR!*
> this whole marketing concept that your watch is +/2 sec per day or +/- 25 sec / day is a con to make everyone think that the more accurate watch is the better one - it will need adjusting to correct time after just a couple of months - be it Rolex / PP/ AP or Seiko. The only difference is you may have to adjust the 6R35 more often.
> 
> Wrap it in gold, sprinkle it with stripes and swirls and pieces of blue, polish it with angel's hair - but it still will never live up to the accuracy hype.
> 
> A 6r35 might not be as adjusted as a 6l35 - but over a year - it makes NO difference and hence it should not IMO equate to a price difference of 2400Euros (plus a bracelet over leather)
> 
> edited - sorry i get excited and make many typos


It makes no difference to YOU.
If I like my watches to be more accurate than +/- 25 secs then a 6R35 simply won't cut it. It's a matter of other movements with a similar price point far outperforming Seiko offerings..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhantos

MadsNilsson said:


> It makes no difference to YOU.
> If I like my watches to be more accurate than +/- 25 secs then a 6R35 simply won't cut it. It's a matter of other movements with a similar price point far outperforming Seiko offerings..


(I've quoted this but my post is a general rant)

What I never understand is, if accuracy is that important for you, go Quartz or even HAQ. If it is not, 6R35 serves just fine, you will need to set the time every few days in any case. I mean if there were no hacking and an atomic time reference, your watch wouldn't be showing the correct time anyway and mind you there are many great watches with precious mechanisms that don't hack.

It boils down to this: You need just the accuracy of, not past, not future but 'current', Swiss mechanisms provide, right?

Actually in this age we don't even need wrist watches anymore, we do not need to care about some few seconds of accuracy... but Swiss marketing is at work!


----------



## Nayche

I think the new Willard looks trash. Literally could be a San Martin or Sharkey homage with a Seiko dial. 

Not meaning to offend anyone with a San Martin or Homage. Just that this Willard really should get the juices flowing, I mean the design / watch / ethos couldn't be more aimed at me as their general demographic. Just looks pants to me.


----------



## Toothbras

MadsNilsson said:


> Thats not RRP though, so basically apples to oranges
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Read my original post. I said the Willard costs 10x as much as a 007. RRP doesn't matter. The place I bought my Willard charges 10x as much as they do for a 007, hence it costs 10x as much.

Amazing I have to take time to explain this.


----------



## Toothbras

Joll71 said:


> so you got a great deal on the 007, but couldn't negotiate one on the willard


Lol this is true


----------



## Davekaye90

daytripper said:


> Those GMTs look really interesting, if only they were like 3mm smaller in diameter and 2 mm thinner. Hodinkee says they are expected to be 28800bph too, will this be the only affordable true GMT hand under the GS, Rolex, Omega tier? Do the new Sinn GMTs have a jumping GMT hand or jumping hour hand?


Several of the Swatch Group brands have "traveler" GMTs using the ETA C07.661 at around $500 or so. They're all equally big though, particularly the Tissot which you can tell has a ton of unnecessary size looking at the position of the date disc and movement in the display back. There's no commercial version or Sellita equivalent though, so you won't find it outside the SG brands that have it.

The 6R64 is a 28.8k bph movement. I'm surprised Hodinkee said "expected to be" since it isn't new. It was used in the Landmaster GMT watches from a couple of years ago. Like those ETA watches and the Omegas, by gaining jump-hour, you lose quick-set date. I'm not sure if the Seiko movement can move it's date backwards if you reverse the hour hand around the dial twice.


----------



## Davekaye90

valuewatchguy said:


> There may be others but I believe Alpina uses a Jump Hour feature on their GMTs


The Alpina isn't a "true" jump-hour, it's a hack of a movement that doesn't have that function. The hour hand does jump, but only forwards.


----------



## MKN

Xhantos said:


> (I've quoted this but my post is a general rant)
> 
> What I never understand is, if accuracy is that important for you, go Quartz or even HAQ. If it is not, 6R35 serves just fine, you will need to set the time every few days in any case. I mean if there were no hacking and an atomic time reference, your watch wouldn't be showing the correct time anyway and mind you there are many great watches with precious mechanisms that don't hack.
> 
> It boils down to this: You need just the accuracy of, not past, not future but 'current', Swiss mechanisms provide, right?
> 
> Actually in this age we don't even need wrist watches anymore, we do not need to care about some few seconds of accuracy... but Swiss marketing is at work!


I never said "need" because I agree, we don't need any of these trinkets.

I don't however accept that I cannot be interested in an accurate mechanical watch. I like mechanical accuracy and I will not accept a watch that deviates more than a few seconds a day - that's why a movement capable of such accuracy is important to me when I choose a watch. I don't need it but I like it. 
I can get that sort of accuracy quite easily from a standard ETA/Sellita but Seiko in the same price range is much less accurate.

I like knowing that my watch is capable of high accuracy and that's part of what I like about this hobby.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

Toothbras said:


> Read my original post. I said the Willard costs 10x as much as a 007. RRP doesn't matter. The place I bought my Willard charges 10x as much as they do for a 007, hence it costs 10x as much.
> 
> Amazing I have to take time to explain this.


Please feel free to stop explaining anything at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

Toothbras said:


> I paid $150 for my 007.
> I paid $1300 for my Willard.
> 
> So you're technically right, it isn't 10x, it's 11.5x


Time to go back to school I think. If you're going to argue with people about prices, probably good to have some basic level of maths.


----------



## NKUltra

Question for the Seiko junkies: I caught a video about the Mini-Turtle SBDY085 and I'm a big fan, especially since I missed the last mini-turtle run, but this seems to be a new JDM model, do those tend to get North American releases?


----------



## Xhantos

MadsNilsson said:


> ... I like mechanical accuracy and I will not accept a watch that deviates more than a few seconds a day - that's why a movement capable of such accuracy is important to me when I choose a watch. I don't need it but I like it....


I see, you are interested in accuracy as long as it is mechanical.

'A few seconds' deviation per day sounds pretty arbitrary though, or is it? Why wouldn't, say, 20 seconds per day deviation do? Or are you simply interested in the best accuracy available and you can get?

Thanks.


----------



## Commisar

FishPizza said:


> I think the new Willard looks trash. Literally could be a San Martin or Sharkey homage with a Seiko dial.
> 
> Not meaning to offend anyone with a San Martin or Homage. Just that this Willard really should get the juices flowing, I mean the design / watch / ethos couldn't be more aimed at me as their general demographic. Just looks pants to me.


...... It's literally a slightly downsized version of the original.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

Xhantos said:


> I see, you are interested in accuracy as long as it is mechanical.
> 
> 'A few seconds' deviation per day sounds pretty arbitrary though, or is it? Why wouldn't, say, 20 seconds per day deviation do? Or are you simply interested in the best accuracy available and you can get?
> 
> Thanks.


I didn't say that I exclusively like mechanicals, I said that this is a trait that I like in mechanicals. I don't mind a good quartz but that's not the point.

I'm interested in a consistently high accuracy, I don't care if it +1 or +3 per day as such, but I can't abide if the deviation is too high or fluctuates. High deviation and fluctuating accuracy is my experience of the 6R-movements.

These are my feelings and I think it's a bit of a tangent for this thread. I'll end the discussion here.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

clyde_frog said:


> Time to go back to school I think. If you're going to argue with people about prices, probably good to have some basic level of maths.


Ok sorry you're right, my math was off, apparently 4th grade wasn't kind to me. But it's a lot closer to 10x than 2x


----------



## evilizlan

MadsNilsson said:


> I didn't say that I exclusively like mechanicals, I said that this is a trait that I like in mechanicals. I don't mind a good quartz but that's not the point.
> 
> I'm interested in a consistently high accuracy, I don't care if it +1 or +3 per day as such, but I can't abide if the deviation is too high or fluctuates. High deviation and fluctuating accuracy is my experience of the 6R-movements.
> 
> These are my feelings and I think it's a bit of a tangent for this thread. I'll end the discussion here.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


U know, as a mechanical background person; I always trying to find accurate mechanicals on my wrist. Until 1 day, 2 years ago, I bought a horologist marvel, with a spanish named movement; if u translated called "the first". (Funny why it is in Spanish instead of native 4 languages of Swiss). And of course, skeleton; i cant claim i love mechanicals but having a fully covered dial. After that, I can count using fingers how many times i wore, but; i stop finding wrist cladding mechanical equipment offering the highest accuracy.

Mechanical itself is an art. Be it less accurate, running over 25 sec, or 45 sec. It is still mechanical, and I found that as an art. Hacking is an art, feeling gears on my finger tip is so rewarding.

Anyway, to make things short, now i am buying what i like. Screw the accuracy.

Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Life0fStacy

6L35 said:


> It's an only european release, so you'll have to buy it online from an european dealer.


Would this also be true for the SBP201J1 Alpinist 2021 euro edition? And any retailers you recommend over there?


----------



## jinfaep

evilizlan said:


> U know, as a mechanical background person; I always trying to find accurate mechanicals on my wrist. Until 1 day, 2 years ago, I bought a horologist marvel, with a spanish named movement; if u translated called "the first". (Funny why it is in Spanish instead of native 4 languages of Swiss). And of course, skeleton; i cant claim i love mechanicals but having a fully covered dial. After that, I can count using fingers how many times i wore, but; i stop finding wrist cladding mechanical equipment offering the highest accuracy.
> 
> Mechanical itself is an art. Be it less accurate, running over 25 sec, or 45 sec. It is still mechanical, and I found that as an art. Hacking is an art, feeling gears on my finger tip is so rewarding.
> 
> Anyway, to make things short, now i am buying what i like. Screw the accuracy.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk


I was the same, until I had the good fortune to both discover and acquire an Omega Master Chronometer. You won't be disappointed with one!

Now, back to new and upcoming Seikos!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

Toothbras said:


> I paid $150 for my 007.
> I paid $1300 for my Willard.
> 
> So you're technically right, it isn't 10x, it's 11.5x


Slight error, it's 8.67.


----------



## Fladragger

FishPizza said:


> I think the new Willard looks trash. Literally could be a San Martin or Sharkey homage with a Seiko dial.
> 
> Not meaning to offend anyone with a San Martin or Homage. Just that this Willard really should get the juices flowing, I mean the design / watch / ethos couldn't be more aimed at me as their general demographic. Just looks pants to me.


Haha, good save. I was gonna say, I have a sterile bronze San Martin "homage" and though I may be biased I think it looks much better than this new Willard interpretation. Cannot get behind that new case.


----------



## 6L35

Life0fStacy said:


> Would this also be true for the SBP201J1 Alpinist 2021 euro edition? And any retailers you recommend over there?


I always buy in person, but I know that Laguarda sends overseas, as many others.


----------



## aks12r

MadsNilsson said:


> I never said "need" because I agree, we don't need any of these trinkets.
> 
> I don't however accept that I cannot be interested in an accurate mechanical watch. I like mechanical accuracy and I will not accept a watch that deviates more than a few seconds a day - that's why a movement capable of such accuracy is important to me when I choose a watch. I don't need it but I like it.
> I can get that sort of accuracy quite easily from a standard ETA/Sellita but Seiko in the same price range is much less accurate.
> 
> I like knowing that my watch is capable of high accuracy and that's part of what I like about this hobby.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my apologies - my post was not intended to cause affront or to question anyone's choices of movement in the watch - it was simply to express that the difference in time keeping between a Rolex time keeping and say... a Seiko 4r35 is negligible, in my opinion.

As soon as either the Rolex or the 4r35 is a couple of minutes out, most people will adjust their watch to the correct time. The only difference is that the 4R35 owner will have to do it more often.

So to me, the whole "fake competition" that has been created by the watch industry to provide the increasing accuracy is just that - fake. Unless you find adjusting the time once a month (?), an unbearable chore or difficult to do, which may apply to some people.

This is especially true, I feel, when you take into account the advances Seiko and Citizen have made in the auto-accuracy area and THEN add in the technologies of GPS adjustments, synchronized atomic clock time signals etc etc - these adjust to the exact time more often, sometimes multiple times per day.

The idea that you're paying extra cash for extra accuracy in an auto, is a trick, in my opinion. It indicates that the manufacturer has created something with better frequency, amplitude & tolerance than before and the rest is marketing hype to make it look like it is somehow going to make a difference in your life - but in reality it is not much different to an auto movement from last century, that they made.

So when I see a 6r35 watch for 750 euro on a bracelet and an almost identical 6l35 watch on leather for 3250 euro - I think consumers are being conned and I endeavour to explain why I feel that way.

Again, no offense intended in my previous post.

PS - paying extra for a movement with a different _character _- that I understand.


----------



## Lut91




----------



## Joll71

Lut91 said:


> View attachment 15739195
> View attachment 15739196
> View attachment 15739197
> View attachment 15739195
> View attachment 15739196
> View attachment 15739197
> View attachment 15739195
> View attachment 15739196
> View attachment 15739195
> View attachment 15739196
> View attachment 15739197
> View attachment 15739195
> View attachment 15739196
> View attachment 15739197


Thanks for posting these - interesting to see the 'land turtle' Det Briscoe at Gruppo 1881 mentioned late last year. Funny looking beast


----------



## 6L35

aks12r said:


> my apologies - my post was not intended to cause affront or to question anyone's choices of movement in the watch - it was simply to express that the difference in time keeping between a Rolex time keeping and say... a Seiko 4r35 is negligible, in my opinion.
> 
> As soon as either the Rolex or the 4r35 is a couple of minutes out, most people will adjust their watch to the correct time. The only difference is that the 4R35 owner will have to do it more often.
> 
> So to me, the whole "fake competition" that has been created by the watch industry to provide the increasing accuracy is just that - fake. Unless you find adjusting the time once a month (?), an unbearable chore or difficult to do, which may apply to some people.
> 
> This is especially true, I feel, when you take into account the advances Seiko and Citizen have made in the auto-accuracy area and THEN add in the technologies of GPS adjustments, synchronized atomic clock time signals etc etc - these adjust to the exact time more often, sometimes multiple times per day.
> 
> The idea that you're paying extra cash for extra accuracy in an auto, is a trick, in my opinion. It indicates that the manufacturer has created something with better frequency, amplitude & tolerance than before and the rest is marketing hype to make it look like it is somehow going to make a difference in your life - but in reality it is not much different to an auto movement from last century, that they made.
> 
> So when I see a 6r35 watch for 750 euro on a bracelet and an almost identical 6l35 watch on leather for 3250 euro - I think consumers are being conned and I endeavour to explain why I feel that way.
> 
> Again, no offense intended in my previous post.
> 
> PS - paying extra for a movement with a different _character _- that I understand.


I somehow agree with you, however the 6L35 is not almost identical to the 6R35. I dare to say that the 6L35 is the less Seiko movement of their catalogue, a _rara avis_ indeed. I am really surprised to see it in the Prospex range.


----------



## Lut91

Joll71 said:


> Thanks for posting these - interesting to see the 'land turtle' Det Briscoe at Gruppo 1881 mentioned late last year. Funny looking beast


Need to repost... Indeed, and what do u think of the spb147 with lume beside the date window?


----------



## Joll71

Lut91 said:


> Need to repost... Indeed, and what do u think of the spb147 with lume beside the date window🤔


The lume doesn't bother me, I've got a 187 which has the same plot at 3. I prefer that to a date between 4 and 5


----------



## aks12r

6L35 said:


> I somehow agree with you, however the 6L35 is not almost identical to the 6R35. I dare to say that the 6L35 is the less Seiko movement of their catalogue, a _rara avis_ indeed. I am really surprised to see it in the Prospex range.


agreed they are very different movements and that's my point - it's not going to make any difference except a 6l35 owner will have to adjust the time a couple of times fewer in the year than someone with a 4R35 and therefore unless that saved time is worth several thousand dollars difference - the price difference for the movement is not worth the Seiko asking price.

no worries - we all buy what we like at the end of the day!


----------



## jeffing

Turtle is gradually morphing into more elegant "Land turtle"!



Joll71 said:


> Thanks for posting these - interesting to see the 'land turtle' Det Briscoe at Gruppo 1881 mentioned late last year. Funny looking beast


----------



## sluggerx5

Galaga said:


> It's a top design. I've never had a white dial diver and this is a good place to start.


Is that picture a black bezel? What model is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

sluggerx5 said:


> Is that picture a black bezel? What model is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's blue.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

What size are these land turtles? The green one looks nice. Hopefully they're bigger than 42 and I don't have to worry about it anymore 😅


----------



## Roc73

Aren't "land turtles" erm.... tortoise???


----------



## Stephen90s

Land Turtles, tortoises 😂
Anyway, how does the compass like bezel work? I’m not familiar with these bezels... 😅


----------



## Loevhagen

Wow - that is shinny...


----------



## Loevhagen

Seiko references are mildly confusing:

The SPB143 has a new dial but is still referred to as SPB143?
The SPB147 has a new dial - but is referred to as SPB239?

What? WHAT!

Or is it called SPB239 solely due of the Nato strap?


----------



## noenmon

Stephen90s said:


> Land Turtles, tortoises ?
> Anyway, how does the compass like bezel work? I'm not familiar with these bezels... ?


Hold the watch parallel to the ground or put it on an even surface. Depending on the hemisphere you rotate the bezel until the South marker (northern hemisphere) is in the middle between the hour hand and 12 o'clock. Before noon you use the arc clockwise to 12 o'clock (f.ex. at 8am you would turn the bezel to 10), pm you use the half counterclockwise (f.ex. at 4pm you turn the bezel to 2pm). Then point the hour hand in the direction of the sun. The bezel should now give you the correct compass directions. You also have to adjust for daylight saving time.


----------



## Davekaye90

Lut91 said:


> View attachment 15739195
> View attachment 15739196
> View attachment 15739197
> View attachment 15739195
> View attachment 15739196
> View attachment 15739197
> View attachment 15739195
> View attachment 15739196
> View attachment 15739195
> View attachment 15739196
> View attachment 15739197
> View attachment 15739195
> View attachment 15739196
> View attachment 15739197


Interesting, those "Land Turtles" aren't "Diver's" watches, so they don't have to use the awkward date. I'm guessing it's just easier production wise to do that for all future Turtle releases.


----------



## Commisar

6L35 said:


> I somehow agree with you, however the 6L35 is not almost identical to the 6R35. I dare to say that the 6L35 is the less Seiko movement of their catalogue, a _rara avis_ indeed. I am really surprised to see it in the Prospex range.


We can only hope Seiko releases a "Navigator timer" GMT soon...... Either with the internal 24 hour rehaut or the external rotating bezel. It would be an INSTANT buy from me.
















Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020

Commisar said:


> We can only hope Seiko releases a "Navigator timer" GMT soon...... Either with the internal 24 hour rehaut or the external rotating bezel. It would be an INSTANT buy from me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


It will be 44mm and 15mm thick. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Davekaye90

Re: movements - the 4R is what it is, basically a 7S with hacking and hand-winding. It's dirt cheap, not particularly nice to operate, but it does the job it's intended to do, and most are very reliable. If not, chuck it and put in a new one. They are $30 retail. A few years ago, going past the $400 level would get you a 6R15. Seiko would consider a 4R that's 4 minutes off after a _week _to be acceptable and within tolerance. Most 4Rs aren't likely to be anywhere near that bad, but you're getting what you're (not) paying for.

The 6R15 got you a little more reserve, and tolerances akin to a standard grade ETA-2824. For the price of a SARB035, that was reasonable. A $400 Seiko now gets you a 4R, and if you want a 6R, you're now looking at $750+, and well over $1K for most of the recent dive watch releases that use the 6R35. Not a whole lot has changed, other than more power reserve, but still less than what $500 Swatch Group watches have with the Powermatic 80. I don't find $1200 Seiko divers with the 6R35 to be good values anymore.

If you like the watch, great, that's all that matters. Getting a "better value" by going Japanese over Swiss though, that's over, especially when the 6R35 has the same low beat rate as a 7S. I'm still thinking about whether or not to pick up a SARX085 at some point. The price and movement there are definitely not selling points for me. I just like the design, and I'm putting up with the price and the 6R35 for that reason.

You _are _getting a significant upgrade with the 6L over the 6R. For starters, it shaves off 1.3mm in height (1.5 vs. the 4R) and that allows Seiko to design cases around it that would not be possible using the 6R while maintaining the same WR level. You're getting a 4Hz beat rate, and accuracy comparable to a base ETA-2892. At the $2300 price of a SARA015, I don't think that's outrageous, considering what brands like Oris or Tag charge for Sellita SW-200s. At $3000+ though, then you start losing me again. Now you're into the pricing territory where Swiss brands will be using COSC movements, and the 6L35 doesn't measure up all that well against those.

The 8L based SLA models are all nice watches, but again, there's zero cost savings there over Swiss. You can certainly prefer the SLA043 to the Black Bay for example, but there's no longer any value benefit there. That's just the reality now.


----------



## Commisar

ffnc1020 said:


> It will be 44mm and 15mm thick. I'm not holding my breath.


The new Presage GMTs are reasonable...... Looks like Seiko can make a smaller gmt.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

Ohh, also, what are the odds of the King Turtle getting a PADI edition? 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

6R35: 21,600 bp, 70 hr power reserve, 5.35mm thick
6L35, 28,800 bph, 50 hr power reserve, 3.7mm thick

You’re paying for the thinness and higher beat rate on a 6L35.


----------



## MrDisco99

mi6_ said:


> 6R35: 21,600 bp, 70 hr power reserve, 5.35mm thick
> 6L35, 28,800 bph, 50 hr power reserve, 3.7mm thick
> 
> You're paying for the thinness and higher beat rate on a 6L35.


Also better decorated and much better accuracy.


----------



## MrDisco99

Commisar said:


> Ohh, also, what are the odds of the King Turtle getting a PADI edition?





Lut91 said:


> View attachment 15739197


----------



## jmai

aks12r said:


> So when I see a 6r35 watch for 750 euro on a bracelet and an almost identical 6l35 watch on leather for 3250 euro - I think consumers are being conned and I endeavour to explain why I feel that way.





Davekaye90 said:


> At $3000+ though, then you start losing me again. Now you're into the pricing territory where Swiss brands will be using COSC movements, and the 6L35 doesn't measure up all that well against those.


Sorry if I'm missing something in these kinds of sentiments, but since when did the value of a watch depend entirely on its movement?

To think this way is completely throwing out the artistry of designing a watch, and everything else that makes a great watch, great: fit, finish, design, operation, construction, manufacturing, so on.

For example, how many have seen and experienced a King Seiko reissue in hand? So many folks were up in arms over its announcement and pricing, before it was ever even released, let alone experienced in person. It's a $3500 watch with a 6L. Yes, it's over $1000 more than a SARA015 with the same movement, but I've seen both of these watches in person, and the King Seiko's finishing is on another level, with even Grand Seiko level polishing and finish. If it was labeled a Grand Seiko, people would rave about its value.

On the flipside, why isn't anyone criticizing Tudor for using ETA 2824's in $2-3000 watches? You can find 2824's in $400 watches. If Seiko is conning buyers, then Tudor is a criminal enterprise. And yes, Tudor will have the ETA COSC certified, but is that worth a $2000 premium? It's not. *The value of that Tudor is not the 2824.* It's everything around it. And it is worth it to many. The level of unfair scrutiny that Seiko faces with the WIS crowd is just absurd.

And that's the thing, there's so much more to a watch than its movement. I'd venture to say the bulk of the value of a watch is decidedly NOT the movement, when we're dealing with anything outside of haute horology. I also just wish everyone would reserve judgement on any watch until they actually experienced them in hand.


----------



## Kev161

Lut91 said:


> View attachment 15739195
> View attachment 15739196
> View attachment 15739197
> View attachment 15739195
> View attachment 15739196
> View attachment 15739197
> View attachment 15739195
> View attachment 15739196
> View attachment 15739195
> View attachment 15739196
> View attachment 15739197
> View attachment 15739195
> View attachment 15739196
> View attachment 15739197


Those Turtles


----------



## Kev161

Loevhagen said:


> Seiko references are mildly confusing:
> 
> The SPB143 has a new dial but is still referred to as SPB143?
> The SPB147 has a new dial - but is referred to as SPB239?
> 
> What? WHAT!
> 
> Or is it called SPB239 solely due of the Nato strap?


Different strap changes the model number, for example the SRPD95 and SRPD73 are the same watch on a different strap.


----------



## Commisar

mi6_ said:


> 6R35: 21,600 bp, 70 hr power reserve, 5.35mm thick
> 6L35, 28,800 bph, 50 hr power reserve, 3.7mm thick
> 
> You're paying for the thinness and higher beat rate on a 6L35.


Damn that 6L is a nice movement....

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35

aks12r said:


> agreed they are very different movements and that's my point - it's not going to make any difference except a 6l35 owner will have to adjust the time a couple of times fewer in the year than someone with a 4R35 and therefore unless that saved time is worth several thousand dollars difference - the price difference for the movement is not worth the Seiko asking price.
> 
> no worries - we all buy what we like at the end of the day!


Taking it to the limit, every wristwatch has to be adjusted eventually, even the calibre 0100. GPS and RC movements just automate it 😁


----------



## Commisar

Ohh there we go. Interesting that it's color addition is blue instead of red. I wonder if the 1-20 minute markings are luminous?

I do like the globe pattern on the dial quite a bit. Seiko is coming for my wallet with this and the green Alpinist and the Willard.....

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90

jmai said:


> Sorry if I'm missing something in these kinds of sentiments, but since when did the value of a watch depend entirely on its movement?
> 
> On the flipside, why isn't anyone criticizing Tudor for using ETA 2824's in $2-3000 watches? You can find 2824's in $400 watches. If Seiko is conning buyers, then Tudor is a criminal enterprise. And yes, Tudor will have the ETA COSC certified, but is that worth a $2000 premium? It's not. *The value of that Tudor is not the 2824.* It's everything around it. And it is worth it to many. The level of unfair scrutiny that Seiko faces with the WIS crowd is just absurd.
> 
> And that's the thing, there's so much more to a watch than its movement. I'd venture to say the bulk of the value of a watch is decidedly NOT the movement, when we're dealing with anything outside of haute horology. I also just wish everyone would reserve judgement on any watch until they actually experienced them in hand.


I didn't say that. What I'm saying is that there was a point where just the watch being a Seiko as opposed to a Longines or Raymond Weil or Titoni or any other mid-range Swiss brand meant you were getting a fair bit more for your money. That's not the case anymore. Those new 6R35 divers cost just as much as something like a Hydroconquest, which has higher WR, and now runs at 3.5hz with 64 hours of PR using the L888 caliber, which is a variant of the 2892.

You can absolutely prefer the new Willard reissues to the design of the Hydroconquest, which means that none of that matters. It _is _still a factor though.

I don't see how Tudor using the 2824 in a $2200 Royal is any different than Oris or Tag charging similar money for the same movement in their watches? Why aren't they also criminals? At the $4000 level, Tudor is using their own in-house COSC calibers. As I said, you can absolutely think that the SLA043 is a much better _looking _watch than the BB58. It's no longer any kind of a bargain though, in the way that something like the MM300 (which has the same 8L35 in it) once was vs. its Swiss competition.


----------



## Impulse

Toothbras said:


> I paid $150 for my 007.
> I paid $1300 for my Willard.
> 
> So you're technically right, it isn't 10x, it's 11.5x


Not the sharpest comment out there eh.

Still folks don't understand RRP (or MSRP) vs "street price".

1300 was the MSRP for the Willard (there hve been discounts at some ADs, if you asked, especially around valentines day.).

450-475 is the MSRP for an SKX. You paid 150, which was a * discounted * price.

Simple concept.

Compare RRP to RRP, discount to discount.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus

4.5 date windows


----------



## One-Seventy

Kev161 said:


> Different strap changes the model number, for example the SRPD95 and SRPD73 are the same watch on a different strap.


Also the 147 has gilt dial markers. These are actually steel, on the 239.


----------



## Lut91




----------



## tiki5698

Seiko needs to release more Pepsi bezel watches! 🙏


----------



## pinkybrain

So who had too much sake and decided to put the asymmetrical lume dot on the seconds track. All by itself...on the seconds track... 🤢


----------



## pinrut

Apparently it's a new ISO standard...


----------



## aznsk8s87

pinrut said:


> Apparently it's a new ISO standard...


Right? I mean... Seems like a reasonable compromise to remain ISO compliant and keep the date.


----------



## Juzes16

Loevhagen said:


> Seiko references are mildly confusing:
> 
> The SPB143 has a new dial but is still referred to as SPB143?
> The SPB147 has a new dial - but is referred to as SPB239?
> 
> What? WHAT!
> 
> Or is it called SPB239 solely due of the Nato strap?


The SPB147J1 has gold coloured accents, this one does not.


----------



## Joll71

Lut91 said:


> View attachment 15740894
> View attachment 15740895
> View attachment 15740896
> View attachment 15740898
> View attachment 15740897


thanks mate for single-handedly keeping this thread on track. Bronze bezel on the mini mm200 or whatever they're called - nice. Those Presage models look very nice too, though I don't like nato straps and certainly wouldn't buy a watch had one as its only option.


----------



## aks12r

jmai said:


> Sorry if I'm missing something in these kinds of sentiments, but since when did the value of a watch depend entirely on its movement?
> 
> To think this way is completely throwing out the artistry of designing a watch, and everything else that makes a great watch, great: fit, finish, design, operation, construction, manufacturing, so on.
> 
> For example, how many have seen and experienced a King Seiko reissue in hand? So many folks were up in arms over its announcement and pricing, before it was ever even released, let alone experienced in person. It's a $3500 watch with a 6L. Yes, it's over $1000 more than a SARA015 with the same movement, but I've seen both of these watches in person, and the King Seiko's finishing is on another level, with even Grand Seiko level polishing and finish. If it was labeled a Grand Seiko, people would rave about its value.
> 
> On the flipside, why isn't anyone criticizing Tudor for using ETA 2824's in $2-3000 watches? You can find 2824's in $400 watches. If Seiko is conning buyers, then Tudor is a criminal enterprise. And yes, Tudor will have the ETA COSC certified, but is that worth a $2000 premium? It's not. *The value of that Tudor is not the 2824.* It's everything around it. And it is worth it to many. The level of unfair scrutiny that Seiko faces with the WIS crowd is just absurd.
> 
> And that's the thing, there's so much more to a watch than its movement. I'd venture to say the bulk of the value of a watch is decidedly NOT the movement, when we're dealing with anything outside of haute horology. I also just wish everyone would reserve judgement on any watch until they actually experienced them in hand.


I'm not disagreeing with you about those other brands - my thoughts on this are not restricted to Seiko alone - but you are comparing apples and bananas - here's an apple v apple comparison below - same case, same finish, different straps, that oh so divisive logo on the dial, possibly a different shaped crystal - show me the difference in fit, finish, design, operation, construction, manufacturing, so on - to justify the price difference? I think this is clearly an over-reach to soak up $1000's of consumer cash for a 6l35 v 6r35 movement - taking me back to my previous comment...


aks12r said:


> agreed they are very different movements and that's my point - it's not going to make any difference except a 6l35 owner will have to adjust the time a couple of times fewer in the year than someone with a 4R35 and therefore unless that saved time is worth several thousand dollars difference - the price difference for the movement is not worth the Seiko asking price.


I'm a seiko fan and a grand seiko fan - but this attempt to "gouge" customers really has me riled up for some reason which is odd as this is happening all the time across all brands!🤷‍♀️ perhaps because I think it's a lazy copy at a stonking high price- they could have done so much to justify that price difference over the standard version - but just CBA because they expect consumers to be dumb & buy it anyway (LE don't you know!)... anyway I am open to thoughts and everyone is entitled to buy what they like


----------



## quantoid

Is the SRPG a new release or a reissue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah

quantoid said:


> Is the SRPG a new release or a reissue?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


... is there a difference?


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Seiko X Shinzone:









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 13


Concordo,un autogol Foto reale dell’ SPB209j1 Fonte Wus: CITAZIONE (Det. Briscoe @ 2/3/2021, 10:40) Fonte Wus:...PRESAlpinist?




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## Lut91

Joll71 said:


> thanks mate for single-handedly keeping this thread on track. Bronze bezel on the mini mm200 or whatever they're called - nice. Those Presage models look very nice too, though I don't like nato straps and certainly wouldn't buy a watch had one as its only option.


No problem, just have to post it, 😂.. The mm200 bezel reminds me the sumo zimbe







.. The presage does look good.


----------



## Kev161

AlvaroVitali said:


> Seiko X Shinzone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 13
> 
> 
> Concordo,un autogol Foto reale dell’ SPB209j1 Fonte Wus: CITAZIONE (Det. Briscoe @ 2/3/2021, 10:40) Fonte Wus:...PRESAlpinist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


The Seiko 1016? 🤨


----------



## X2-Elijah

uhhhh wtf is that


----------



## NobruX

Kev161 said:


> The Seiko 1016?
> View attachment 15741370
> 
> View attachment 15741372


I want this!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lut91

Kev161 said:


> The Seiko 1016? 🤨
> View attachment 15741370
> 
> View attachment 15741372


 Seiko explorer 🤔


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Kev161 said:


> The Seiko 1016? 🤨
> View attachment 15741370
> 
> View attachment 15741372


This one looks cool! Do you know what the dimensions are ? Might be a smaller size 34-36mm?
Thanks


----------



## Commisar

tiki5698 said:


> Seiko needs to release more Pepsi bezel watches!


Those will get rare once they start putting out more ceramic bezels. Allegedly red cermic bezel material is quite hard to make in Volume.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

Kev161 said:


> The Seiko 1016?
> View attachment 15741370
> 
> View attachment 15741372


Looks like Seiko saw that Eddie released the Smiths Commando and wanted in on the action. 
You can probably only order it on a Sunday at gmt 14.00..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb

Kev161 said:


> The Seiko 1016? 🤨
> View attachment 15741370
> 
> View attachment 15741372


I assume that is quartz and not automatic? I don't think I've ever seen Seiko release an affordable no-date automatic.


----------



## 59yukon01

I'm starting to think that Seiko is just regurgitating a bunch of models and hope something sticks.


----------



## konners

Kev161 said:


> The Seiko 1016? ?
> View attachment 15741370
> 
> View attachment 15741372


And it actually has "classic sports model" on the dial??


----------



## Kev161

Well, from what I could understand using google translate, this Seiko heavily inspired by the ref.1016 (let's put it that way) was the idea of Shinzone, a women apparel shop using Seiko's Original Watch program which allows companies to create special watches to commemorate anniversaries or simply create their own limited edition/collaboration watch.
No info on dimentions but apparently it's already sold out and the same goes for the other 3 models.


----------



## Kev161

MadsNilsson said:


> Looks like Seiko saw that Eddie released the Smiths Commando and wanted in on the action.
> You can probably only order it on a Sunday at gmt 14.00..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe these sold out faster than Eddie's ???


----------



## pinrut

The bezel on the presage watches looks nice


----------



## RJMonterey

Not sure why but I have begun looking at the SPRG47. Not like I "need" another watch, just ask my wife, but something about the white textured face offset by the blue hands is calling to me. I saw Exqusite online has them in stock for full MSRP $295, first I am checking locally to see if the Seiko AD's here have stock. Will this never end


----------



## tentimestwenty

And cost $3900



ffnc1020 said:


> It will be 44mm and 15mm thick. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## clayteson

Anybody feeling the "new" green mini turtle?









Prospex Turtle Mini 200M Automatic Green 2nd Gen - Bracelet Ref. SBDY083


For many years, Seiko has provided us with countless incredible tool watches with unbeatable value. Ever since the introduction of the first ever Seiko diver in 1975, Seiko embarked on their unfaltering endeavour to produce capable dive watches with numerous remarkable releases in subsequent...




www.gnomonwatches.com


----------



## Kev161

clayteson said:


> Anybody feeling the "new" green mini turtle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prospex Turtle Mini 200M Automatic Green 2nd Gen - Bracelet Ref. SBDY083
> 
> 
> For many years, Seiko has provided us with countless incredible tool watches with unbeatable value. Ever since the introduction of the first ever Seiko diver in 1975, Seiko embarked on their unfaltering endeavour to produce capable dive watches with numerous remarkable releases in subsequent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gnomonwatches.com


I'm liking the other one with the red seconds hand and red "Diver's 200m" but not gonna jump on it right away.


----------



## konners

clayteson said:


> Anybody feeling the "new" green mini turtle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prospex Turtle Mini 200M Automatic Green 2nd Gen - Bracelet Ref. SBDY083
> 
> 
> For many years, Seiko has provided us with countless incredible tool watches with unbeatable value. Ever since the introduction of the first ever Seiko diver in 1975, Seiko embarked on their unfaltering endeavour to produce capable dive watches with numerous remarkable releases in subsequent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gnomonwatches.com


Love that colour


----------



## clayteson

Yea I liked the red/black version as well but the green definitely brings something very Seiko to the table. I was looking at a mini for my first mod watch but couldn't turn up very many aftermarket bezels/inserts/etc. Just seem to be less prevalent. The green definitely stands out enough to be that one.


----------



## Davekaye90

Lut91 said:


> View attachment 15740894
> View attachment 15740895
> View attachment 15740896
> View attachment 15740898
> View attachment 15740897


Those SRPGs are interesting. I like the SARX081 overall, but it's a bit busy looking with the lume bits, then applied hour markers, then minute scale, then full minute track. The SRPG05 is nicely simplified. Guessing the insert is aluminum. I'm also assuming these will have push-pull crowns like the SARX models, which is a bit of a shame. Seiko doesn't really have a 100M rated "skin diver" with a threaded crown, like the Oris D65. These could fill that role.


----------



## Davekaye90

aks12r said:


> View attachment 15741221


Huh. In earlier photos it looked like the date frame on this guy had a white inner bevel, like the Monta Oceanking does. It seems to be just a regular metal date frame though, which changes things considerably. The white date disc completely ruins this for me, but with a black disc....


----------



## Commisar

tentimestwenty said:


> And cost $3900


If it has a spring drive GMT it will 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

Kev161 said:


> Well, from what I could understand using google translate, this Seiko heavily inspired by the ref.1016 (let's put it that way) was the idea of Shinzone, a women apparel shop using Seiko's Original Watch program which allows companies to create special watches to commemorate anniversaries or simply create their own limited edition/collaboration watch.


Do you know what is MQO in this program?


----------



## Kev161

v1triol said:


> Do you know what is MQO in this program?


Most of them are 300 pcs for sale and 300 pcs for non-sale but some models are 100 pcs for non-sale.


----------



## Commisar

Kev161 said:


> Most of them are 300 pcs for sale and 300 pcs for non-sale but some models are 100 pcs for non-sale.


Not as bad as I thought.

Meanwhile Vostok does custom dials for as few as 3 watches.....

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz

Ok, shall we dub the SRPG15/17 as the “tortoise”?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leidai5

Let’s hope they have a Prospex model with the 6R64 in the works. A sub-$1500 true GMT watch with a bi-directional bezel seems like a glaring hole in the current market. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90

leidai5 said:


> Let's hope they have a Prospex model with the 6R64 in the works. A sub-$1500 true GMT watch with a bi-directional bezel seems like a glaring hole in the current market.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is this, though Mido opted for a timing bezel rather than a 3rd time zone bezel.


----------



## Commisar

leidai5 said:


> Let's hope they have a Prospex model with the 6R64 in the works. A sub-$1500 true GMT watch with a bi-directional bezel seems like a glaring hole in the current market.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And they have the PERFECT template to literally just copy.... The 1970s Seiko Navigator timer series. They clone the internal bezel one or the exterr bedel one and I'm buying it..... INSTANTLY. I don't currently own an automatic GMT.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

Davekaye90 said:


> There is this, though Mido opted for a timing bezel rather than a 3rd time zone bezel.


Nice but just a bit big and looks a tad bit..... Generic. Mido and Certina are very conservative with their sports watches.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## alec_kojro

Nice find... some really nice ones there











Kev161 said:


> Well, from what I could understand using google translate, this Seiko heavily inspired by the ref.1016 (let's put it that way) was the idea of Shinzone, a women apparel shop using Seiko's Original Watch program which allows companies to create special watches to commemorate anniversaries or simply create their own limited edition/collaboration watch.
> No info on dimentions but apparently it's already sold out and the same goes for the other 3 models.
> View attachment 15741559
> View attachment 15741560
> View attachment 15741561
> View attachment 15741562


----------



## Kev161

alec_kojro said:


> Nice find... some really nice ones there
> View attachment 15743061


I remember someone mentioned those here last year and then I posted the solar in a thread asking about solar Seikos.
The SZEV and SZSB are still available.


Kev161 said:


> View attachment 15538404
> View attachment 15538405
> View attachment 15538406
> View attachment 15538407


----------



## johncomer

I just ordered the SZEV12 from Ippo Japan Watch, I've been looking for a good rugged quartz for the upcoming motorcycle season, I'm glad I found this today.


----------



## vsh

Commisar said:


> And they have the PERFECT template to literally just copy.... The 1970s Seiko Navigator timer series. They clone the internal bezel one or the exterr bedel one and I'm buying it..... INSTANTLY. I don't currently own an automatic GMT.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk












They had this aswell, just needs an auto movement and modernize the look and they got a hit.


----------



## leidai5

Davekaye90 said:


> There is this, though Mido opted for a timing bezel rather than a 3rd time zone bezel.


Yup, I was watching this closely when it came out. If it had a bi-directional 24 hours bezel, I would have gotten one. Still seems like a really nice piece though.


----------



## leidai5

Commisar said:


> And they have the PERFECT template to literally just copy.... The 1970s Seiko Navigator timer series. They clone the internal bezel one or the exterr bedel one and I'm buying it..... INSTANTLY. I don't currently own an automatic GMT.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


Agreed, but they don't even need to look to the 1970s. Just take the relatively recent SUN067 and figure out a way to fit the 6R64 into it. I'll be that would scratch a lot of GMT itches.


----------



## RJMonterey

Put a deposit on the SRPG47 last night. AD said they have 10 of each model on order. Should arrive end of May to mid-June, will post pics once I get it.


----------



## Brey17

leidai5 said:


> Agreed, but they don't even need to look to the 1970s. Just take the relatively recent SUN067 and figure out a way to fit the 6R64 into it. I'll be that would scratch a lot of GMT itches.


If they modernize this I would be so fantastical happy.


----------



## Davekaye90

Commisar said:


> Nice but just a bit big and looks a tad bit..... Generic. Mido and Certina are very conservative with their sports watches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


Definitely no argument there, I find all of Mido's divers to be less exciting than watching paint dry. It's just that because Swatch hasn't done all that much with the Powermatic 80 GMT movement, that's kinda all there is at the moment.


----------



## debicks

Davekaye90 said:


> Definitely no argument there, I find all of Mido's divers to be less exciting than watching paint dry. It's just that because Swatch hasn't done all that much with the Powermatic 80 GMT movement, that's kinda all there is at the moment.


----------



## Davekaye90

debicks said:


> View attachment 15743914


This watch admittedly isn't boring, but it's a complete mess, with the actual time telling part of the dial relegated to something the size of a fingernail. If you want a decompression scale on your watch, get a Doxa.


----------



## 52hurtz

leidai5 said:


> Let's hope they have a Prospex model with the 6R64 in the works. A sub-$1500 true GMT watch with a bi-directional bezel seems like a glaring hole in the current market.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's Presage, but have you seen the new sharp edge GMTs? SPB221 and others.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1881

MadsNilsson said:


> Looks like Seiko saw that Eddie released the Smiths Commando and wanted in on the action.
> You can probably only order it on a Sunday at gmt 14.00..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sunday coming ?


----------



## Brey17

alec_kojro said:


> Nice find... some really nice ones there
> View attachment 15743061


What is the model on the right?


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Seiko X Sakura Gakuin









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 13


Concordo,un autogol Foto reale dell’ SPB209j1 Fonte Wus: CITAZIONE (Det. Briscoe @ 2/3/2021, 10:40) Fonte Wus:...PRESAlpinist?




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## Kev161

Brey17 said:


> What is the model on the right?


SZSB017


----------



## Zeikopath

.


----------



## pojo1806

Zeikopath said:


> After checking with many shops to see if I will be to get the SPB197 here, I was told that the only way to get it is to buy
> it from Europe...
> The good news however (bad for me) is that the Blue Alpinist will be re-released with the 6R15 automatic movement, according
> to the gentleman who I spoke with the new version will be US exclusive.🦄
> View attachment 15745187


I'd much rather a blue Alpinist than the SPB197


----------



## Zangaru

tiktiktok said:


> Hahahahaha. The willYard owners are mad and this has the actual 4 pm crown although the deal is offset from the 3pm.


Except it's not at 4 o'clock.
It's slightly offset at 4:15 as seen in real (non-render) pictures below:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99

Zeikopath said:


> The good news however (bad for me) is that the Blue Alpinist will be re-released with the 6R15 automatic movement, according
> to the gentleman who I spoke with the new version will be US exclusive.🦄


I hope you meant 6R35 movement.

If they rerelease that as unlimited after the controversial mess of the original limited release I think the forums might explode. I've got my popcorn ready.


----------



## Zeikopath

.


----------



## Zeikopath

After checking with many shops to see if I will be to get the SPB197 here, I was told that the only way to get it is to buy
it from Europe...
The good news however (bad for me) is that the Blue Alpinist will be re-released with the *6R35 *automatic movement, according
to the gentleman who I spoke with the new version will be US exclusive.🦄.


----------



## Zeikopath

MrDisco99 said:


> I hope you meant 6R35 movement.
> 
> If they rerelease that as unlimited after the controversial mess of the original limited release I think the forums might explode. I've got my popcorn ready.


Sorry, you are right, I was reading today a lot about the 6r15


----------



## aznsk8s87

MrDisco99 said:


> I hope you meant 6R35 movement.
> 
> If they rerelease that as unlimited after the controversial mess of the original limited release I think the forums might explode. I've got my popcorn ready.


Nah. The original still has the pre-Prospex branded dial which will command a higher premium.

I for one am glad people will be able to get their blue dial Alpinists. As it stands I bought mine for less than retail price.


----------



## Shining

Zeikopath said:


> After checking with many shops to see if I will be to get the SPB197 here, I was told that the only way to get it is to buy
> 
> it from Europe...
> 
> The good news however (bad for me) is that the Blue Alpinist will be re-released with the 6R35 automatic movement, according
> 
> to the gentleman who I spoke with the new version will be US exclusive.?.


Do you mean the blue alpinist SPB089 ?
Can't find anything about a new release.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Zeikopath said:


> After checking with many shops to see if I will be to get the SPB197 here, I was told that the only way to get it is to buy
> it from Europe...
> The good news however (bad for me) is that the Blue Alpinist will be re-released with the *6R35 *automatic movement, according
> to the gentleman who I spoke with the new version will be US exclusive.🦄.


Hey, you mean similar to the Hodinkee Blue, or Glacier ? Any ref # ? Thanks


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

MrDisco99 said:


> I hope you meant 6R35 movement.
> 
> If they rerelease that as unlimited after the controversial mess of the original limited release I think the forums might explode. I've got my popcorn ready.


I am hoping this rumor is true and the watch is exactly like the SPB089 except with a 6R35 movement and a matte blue dial like in the original press photo. The online furor will consume the community and distract everyone from a release that I would buy thereby increasing my chance of acquiring it because in the end, it is all about me and what I want.


----------



## Shining

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I am hoping this rumor is true and the watch is exactly like the SPB089 except with a 6R35 movement and a matte blue dial like in the original press photo. The online furor will consume the community and distract everyone from a release that I would buy thereby increasing my chance of acquiring it because in the end, it is all about me and what I want.


I'd like the exact same as the spb089 with a 6r35 too but if they make a reissue there will surely be a prospex logo on it unfortunatly.

Which will make the original even more expensive to find sadly for me.


----------



## aznsk8s87

Shining said:


> I'd like the exact same as the spb089 with a 6r35 too but if they make a reissue there will surely be a prospex logo on it unfortunatly.
> 
> Which will make the original even more expensive to find sadly for me.


I mean, the price on the SPB089 isn't going to go down at this point. The nostalgia for that generation of Alpinists is very strong, and the blue one is very desirable. If you want it, just buy it sooner rather than later.

If the Prospex logo doesn't bother you, then just wait.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

aznsk8s87 said:


> I mean, the price on the SPB089 isn't going to go down at this point. The nostalgia for that generation of Alpinists is very strong, and the blue one is very desirable. If you want it, just buy it sooner rather than later.
> 
> If the Prospex logo doesn't bother you, then just wait.


If it's not a limited then, you can surely get it for below msrp at your AD.


----------



## aznsk8s87

SKYWATCH007 said:


> If it's not a limited then, you can surely get it for below msrp at your AD.


tbf I've gotten the spb089 and spb149 below MSRP at my AD as well.


----------



## Tanker G1

Is that seabird footprints on that STO Monster dial?


----------



## Alpineboy

Looks like Big Bird was there.


----------



## Kev161

Happy Feet?


----------



## SKYWATCH007

aznsk8s87 said:


> tbf I've gotten the spb089 and spb149 below MSRP at my AD as well.


I thought the 089 was a hodinkee LE. How did your AD have it?


----------



## josayeee

It's a USA edition. I got mine from a US AD as well.



SKYWATCH007 said:


> I thought the 089 was a hodinkee LE. How did your AD have it?


----------



## Fladragger

New LE (5000 units) on Japan-Select for a 8t63 mechaquartz powered chrono. 10 year anniversary for a Japanese rail line it seems. Anyone have anymore info? Can't find a model number. Pics attached are screenshots from the link.









SEIKO×JR EAST JAPAN RAILWAY COMPANY 10TH ANNIVERSARY OF HAYABUSA SHINKANSEN JAPAN LIMITED MADE IN JAPAN


LIMITED 5000 Driving system: Quartz Case: Stainless steel Glass: Curved Hardlex Accuracy: ±15 seconds per month Water resistance: 10 bar Size: H47mm x W39.8mm x D12.8mm Made in Japan




japan-select.com





Handsome enough color scheme. Should be a win for any watch+train otakus.


----------



## Fladragger

Fladragger said:


> New LE (5000 units) on Japan-Select for a 8t63 mechaquartz powered chrono. 10 year anniversary for a Japanese rail line it seems. Anyone have anymore info? Can't find a model number. Pics attached are screenshots from the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO×JR EAST JAPAN RAILWAY COMPANY 10TH ANNIVERSARY OF HAYABUSA SHINKANSEN JAPAN LIMITED MADE IN JAPAN
> 
> 
> LIMITED 5000 Driving system: Quartz Case: Stainless steel Glass: Curved Hardlex Accuracy: ±15 seconds per month Water resistance: 10 bar Size: H47mm x W39.8mm x D12.8mm Made in Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> japan-select.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handsome enough color scheme. Should be a win for any watch+train otakus.


And the train being commemorated is called the Hayabusa, on the case back and around the running seconds subdial. Aside from being the name for a ground breaking beast of a sport motorcycle by Suzuki some decade or so ago, Hayabusa is japanese for falcon, or peregrine falcon. Pretty cool.


----------



## mconlonx

Seiko Navigator? If Vostok can do it for less than $100...










If Seiko brought back the 8f56 movement, I'd be happy; make it solar and put it in watches 40mm or less, I'd be ecstatic...


----------



## aks12r

Fladragger said:


> New LE (5000 units) on Japan-Select for a 8t63 mechaquartz powered chrono. 10 year anniversary for a Japanese rail line it seems. Anyone have anymore info? Can't find a model number. Pics attached are screenshots from the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO×JR EAST JAPAN RAILWAY COMPANY 10TH ANNIVERSARY OF HAYABUSA SHINKANSEN JAPAN LIMITED MADE IN JAPAN
> 
> 
> LIMITED 5000 Driving system: Quartz Case: Stainless steel Glass: Curved Hardlex Accuracy: ±15 seconds per month Water resistance: 10 bar Size: H47mm x W39.8mm x D12.8mm Made in Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> japan-select.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handsome enough color scheme. Should be a win for any watch+train otakus.


great colour scheme for the company but i think it's awful on a watch... looks like it fell out of the "ugly tree" and hit every single branch on the way down....


----------



## pinrut

Fladragger said:


> New LE (5000 units) on Japan-Select for a 8t63 mechaquartz powered chrono. 10 year anniversary for a Japanese rail line it seems. Anyone have anymore info? Can't find a model number. Pics attached are screenshots from the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO×JR EAST JAPAN RAILWAY COMPANY 10TH ANNIVERSARY OF HAYABUSA SHINKANSEN JAPAN LIMITED MADE IN JAPAN
> 
> 
> LIMITED 5000 Driving system: Quartz Case: Stainless steel Glass: Curved Hardlex Accuracy: ±15 seconds per month Water resistance: 10 bar Size: H47mm x W39.8mm x D12.8mm Made in Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> japan-select.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handsome enough color scheme. Should be a win for any watch+train otakus.


This is different, to say the least


----------



## Fladragger

aks12r said:


> great colour scheme for the company but i think it's awful on a watch... looks like it fell out of the "ugly tree" and hit every single branch on the way down....


Haha! To each their own. I think it works, in a vacuum at least. I dont think I could wear it with any clothes I own.


----------



## fillerbunny

Luckily you can get the same watch in all sorts of more boring colours for around ¥16,500. Now I kinda want to rebuy SBTR001...


----------



## Aspartame

The green gold combination has become a classic 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## konners

fillerbunny said:


> Luckily you can get the same watch in all sorts of more boring colours for around ¥16,500. Now I kinda want to rebuy SBTR001...


Can anyone explain why a 24h subdial is a thing? I mean, I understand when you get the watch out of the box for the very first time you don't know whether it's AM or PM, so having the 24h dial may stop you from doing something you shouldn't (setting the date in the watch-will-implode-zone). That aside, it seems unnecessary. And for that reason I'm always put off by any watch that has it..


----------



## fillerbunny

konners said:


> Can anyone explain why a 24h subdial is a thing? I mean, I understand when you get the watch out of the box for the very first time you don't know whether it's AM or PM, so having the 24h dial may stop you from doing something you shouldn't (setting the date in the watch-will-implode-zone). That aside, it seems unnecessary. And for that reason I'm always put off by any watch that has it..


There must be a reason for it, for on almost every Seiko or Miyota movement with a 3 o'clock subdial it is a 24h one. I wonder if the crown position makes it difficult/expensive to have more complicated functionality there.


----------



## Xhantos

konners said:


> Can anyone explain why a 24h subdial is a thing? I mean, I understand when you get the watch out of the box for the very first time you don't know whether it's AM or PM, so having the 24h dial may stop you from doing something you shouldn't (setting the date in the watch-will-implode-zone). That aside, it seems unnecessary. And for that reason I'm always put off by any watch that has it..


OK. Think why you need a minute hand or a seconds hand... If you have the hour hand, you don't really need minute or seconds hands unless you need them because you need some 'zoom'. Your question is similar to this one but backwards. In reality all you need is an hour hand on a 24 hour dial.


----------



## Joll71

konners said:


> Can anyone explain why a 24h subdial is a thing? I mean, I understand when you get the watch out of the box for the very first time you don't know whether it's AM or PM, so having the 24h dial may stop you from doing something you shouldn't (setting the date in the watch-will-implode-zone). That aside, it seems unnecessary. And for that reason I'm always put off by any watch that has it..


Coal miners. Never saw the daylight, some of 'em.

Vampires, to know when it's safe to open that coffin lid.

Niche markets, admittedly.


----------



## johncomer

Arrived yesterday with DHL, I removed the jubilee bracelet and put it on a single pass nato, The lume is a little weak, the bezel turns both ways and doesn’t click, I’m liking it, it’s slim and it has a screw down crown. 😊


----------



## MrDisco99

konners said:


> Can anyone explain why a 24h subdial is a thing? I mean, I understand when you get the watch out of the box for the very first time you don't know whether it's AM or PM, so having the 24h dial may stop you from doing something you shouldn't (setting the date in the watch-will-implode-zone). That aside, it seems unnecessary. And for that reason I'm always put off by any watch that has it..


Because everyone wants that bicompax or V dial vintage look and in the mecaquartz (VK series) movements that's where the calendar wheel lives.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

fillerbunny said:


> Luckily you can get the same watch in all sorts of more boring colours for around ¥16,500. Now I kinda want to rebuy SBTR001...


These are the models that I remember when I was younger. Could be had for just 2-300$ *029* looks nice. When are these coming?


----------



## alec_kojro

johncomer said:


> Arrived yesterday with DHL, I removed the jubilee bracelet and put it on a single pass nato, The lume is a little weak, the bezel turns both ways and doesn't click, I'm liking it, it's slim and it has a screw down crown. ?


Nice watch, congrats, I think you order it after you saw the picture I posted, so it is my fault here 
Mineral? how big? lug to lug?


----------



## johncomer

alec_kojro said:


> Nice watch, congrats, I think you order it after you saw the picture I posted, so it is my fault here
> Mineral? how big? lug to lug?


It's my first watch with a cyclops, according to the listed specs it's a 41mm, 11.2mm thick, 20mm strap, mineral reinforced glass, I don't know the lug to lug but it wears very well on my 7'' inch wrist, it even has drilled lugs.


----------



## fillerbunny

SKYWATCH007 said:


> These are the models that I remember when I was younger. Could be had for just 2-300$ *029* looks nice. When are these coming?


They're JDM models and have been out for a while, I had my 001 in late 2018.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

konners said:


> Can anyone explain why a 24h subdial is a thing? I mean, I understand when you get the watch out of the box for the very first time you don't know whether it's AM or PM, so having the 24h dial may stop you from doing something you shouldn't (setting the date in the watch-will-implode-zone). That aside, it seems unnecessary. And for that reason I'm always put off by any watch that has it..


Cavers
Miners
Submariners
Antarctica
24 hours of Daytona
The dial arrangement is aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Davekaye90

konners said:


> Can anyone explain why a 24h subdial is a thing? I mean, I understand when you get the watch out of the box for the very first time you don't know whether it's AM or PM, so having the 24h dial may stop you from doing something you shouldn't (setting the date in the watch-will-implode-zone). That aside, it seems unnecessary. And for that reason I'm always put off by any watch that has it..


It's completely unnecessary. The proper chronograph layout is running seconds, *30 *minute counter, hour counter. Why 30 minutes? _So you can actually read it. _The mecaquartz 60 minute counter markers are so tiny that they're basically unreadable, which makes the whole point of the thing moot.


----------



## depwnz

I came across this model on the Credor site. Not counting the Fugaku (55 million yen) and Minute Repeater (41 million yen), this GALH989 is the most expensive Seiko currently offered at 23 million yen.


----------



## Seabee1

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Cavers
> Miners
> Submariners
> Antarctica
> 24 hours of Daytona
> The dial arrangement is aesthetically pleasing.


Cavers - day and night are probably irrelevant to them, more likely upcoming weather
Miners - they are down there working, they already know when day and night occurs
Submariners - they have to stand watch irrespective of day or night and mostly they are hot bunking
Antarctica - most likely the Station is geared up to operate on a typical day/night schedule
Daytona - pretty sure they only have to look out their windshield to determine day or night
24 watch is a cheap way to add a subdial, I won't even consider a watch that includes a second watch in the first one


----------



## Fladragger

depwnz said:


> I came across this model on the Credor site. Not counting the Fugaku (55 million yen) and Minute Repeater (41 million yen), this GALH989 is the most expensive Seiko currently offered at 23 million yen.
> View attachment 15756278


What, no helium release valve?


----------



## Davekaye90

Fladragger said:


> What, no helium release valve?


Seems like when you get to that point you might as well just buy one big fat diamond with a strap on it. I've never understood the appeal of these jewel slathered things. Like seriously, who would wear that in public?


----------



## Fladragger

Davekaye90 said:


> Seems like when you get to that point you might as well just buy one big fat diamond with a strap on it. I've never understood the appeal of these jewel slathered things. Like seriously, who would wear that in public?


I don't know. I wonder if it's a flex on Seiko's part towards the watch industry as a whole? Considering Credor is mostly a JDM brand though, I gotta assume that someone in Japan is buying these watches.


----------



## Davekaye90

Fladragger said:


> I don't know. I wonder if it's a flex on Seiko's part towards the watch industry as a whole? Considering Credor is mostly a JDM brand though, I gotta assume that someone in Japan is buying these watches.


Yeah it's hard to say, I imagine the production numbers are tiny, as you're far less likely to see something like that on some celebrity wrist as opposed to a diamond stuffed AP or Rolex.

What's interesting is that unlike GS which has now gathered a pretty significant international audience, Credor (other than maybe the Eichi) is barely more known than Citizen's oddball JDM luxury brand Campanola. A lot of Credor models aren't even all that expensive. This one for example is not any more money than a basic GS 3-hander. You never hear about their regular models, though.


----------



## soursenseless

Davekaye90 said:


> This one for example is not any more money than a basic GS 3-hander. You never hear about their regular models, though.


I really like that; what's the model number?


----------



## aks12r

hadn't seen a post about this one - Seiko Arita Porcelain Watch SPB171J1 | Seiko Boutique
yet another LE.


----------



## alec_kojro

Davekaye90 said:


> Yeah it's hard to say, I imagine the production numbers are tiny, as you're far less likely to see something like that on some celebrity wrist as opposed to a diamond stuffed AP or Rolex.
> 
> What's interesting is that unlike GS which has now gathered a pretty significant international audience, Credor (other than maybe the Eichi) is barely more known than Citizen's oddball JDM luxury brand Campanola. A lot of Credor models aren't even all that expensive. This one for example is not any more money than a basic GS 3-hander. You never hear about their regular models, though.


This looks like a cheap mall watch, I mean look at the bright side, it would never get stolen!


----------



## MrDisco99

Davekaye90 said:


> Seems like when you get to that point you might as well just buy one big fat diamond with a strap on it. I've never understood the appeal of these jewel slathered things. Like seriously, who would wear that in public?


It's haute horology... like haute couture, it's meant to be a show piece not for daily wear. Though some will still wear it if they think they can pull it off.


----------



## Davekaye90

alec_kojro said:


> This looks like a cheap mall watch, I mean look at the bright side, it would never get stolen!


Yeah just your average, hyper thin, white gold, handwinding mall watch.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Davekaye90 said:


> Yeah just your average, hyper thin, white gold, handwinding mall watch.


I'm sorry but it does look cheap. It's too shinny! It might be white gold but, it honestly looks like a Daniel Wellignton or whatever that brand is called. Just my opinion....


----------



## Davekaye90

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I'm sorry but it does look cheap. It's too shinny! It might be white gold but, it honestly looks like a Daniel Wellignton or whatever that brand is called. Just my opinion....


Genuinely curious what you think of the Patek Calatrava. One of these will set you back the price of a nice Toyota Camry.


----------



## alec_kojro

Davekaye90 said:


> Genuinely curious what you think of the Patek Calatrava. One of these will set you back the price of a nice Toyota Camry.


For me this Patek also looks like a mall watch, it does not matter how much it costs.... there are plenty of things
that are not worth the money, but it is only my opinion, have full respect for Patek, but it is what it is-.


----------



## Galaga

Davekaye90 said:


> Genuinely curious what you think of the Patek Calatrava. One of these will set you back the price of a nice Toyota Camry.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

alec_kojro said:


> For me this Patek also looks like a mall watch, it does not matter how much it costs.... there are plenty of things
> that are not worth the money, but it is only my opinion, have full respect for Patek, but it is what it is-.


My late father used to say of Patek Philippe: "Why spend that much money on a watch when it just looks like a Timex on your wrist?" He owned a Rolex but knew very little about watches. He wasn't wrong but he did not grasp the different reasons why one would spend that much money on a watch, he just didn't want me to.


----------



## MrDisco99

Mr. James Duffy said:


> My late father used to say of Patek Philippe: "Why spend that much money on a watch when it just looks like a Timex on your wrist?" He owned a Rolex but knew very little about watches. He wasn't wrong but he did not grasp the different reasons why one would spend that much money on a watch, he just didn't want me to.


I get why Credors and Pateks are expensive. It's one of those things you have to know in order to appreciate it. The average onlooker won't get it. I think that Calatrava is beautiful and would love the opportunity to wear one to a cocktail party one day.

But when it comes to money, I'm kinda with your dad. I'd rather save it and get the Timex.


----------



## Davekaye90

Mr. James Duffy said:


> My late father used to say of Patek Philippe: "Why spend that much money on a watch when it just looks like a Timex on your wrist?" He owned a Rolex but knew very little about watches. He wasn't wrong but he did not grasp the different reasons why one would spend that much money on a watch, he just didn't want me to.


Why spend that much on a Rolex when it looks just like a Ginault on your wrist? That kinda applies to everything, including Seikos.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

I agree that the Patek looks like a mall watch as well. It's not even that they're simple, it's just the style or appearance. I can't really explain, it just what comes to mind when I see them (these particular models). I appreciate Patek and know they have history. 

Back to Seiko, is that times have now changed, when I was growing up, I had a Seiko similar to one of those $200-300 chronos a page or two back. When I realized how much in price Seikos went up, it was strange to me. A brand that always had the department store (with citizen, and casio) space. Now when I see a 1k,2k, 3k etc Seiko it makes me think that it's not worth it. I know there are different tier movements etc which make the prices increase. Then GS has prices that are in the Omega, Breitling, Rolex, IWC etc range. But I don't associate Seiko with those top players (even though it's grand seiko). This is why no matter how good the GS is, I can never buy one. I would rather grab a Seamaster or Speedy. You can argue that those are more toolish. It's like buying a Big Mac for $5 all your life, then you have a Grand Big Mac for $50. Sure it's better beef, toppings etc, BUT IT STILL Has McDonalds written on it. 

Now Citizen a few days ago released a 6K (What's the eagle crest on it anyways?) watch that looks like the new Tissot PRX. These are just my opinions and not meant to upset or offend anyone, just watch babbling


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Davekaye90 said:


> Why spend that much on a Rolex when it looks just like a Ginault on your wrist? That kinda applies to everything, including Seikos.


And that illustrates my point. The false equivocation aside, the general public only knows a few brands, Ginault is not one of them, and they do not know the price of a Rolex other than it is "expensive." My father saw his Rolex as something people should recognize on his wrist and for people to assume he was more successful than his modest means. He did not care about haute horology because he did not run in circles that knew anything beyond a Rolex. That was his perspective and we all tend to base our opinions and world view on what we know with the usual assumption that there is not any missing context.


----------



## Galaga

MrDisco99 said:


> I get why Credors and Pateks are expensive. It's one of those things you have to know in order to appreciate it. The average onlooker won't get it. I think that Calatrava is beautiful and would love the opportunity to wear one to a cocktail party one day.
> 
> But when it comes to money, I'm kinda with your dad. I'd rather save it and get the Timex.
> 
> View attachment 15758797


Not that Timex. It looks like a Daniel Wellington with those awful lugs.


----------



## Davekaye90

Galaga said:


> Not that Timex. It looks like a Daniel Wellington with those awful lugs.


Yeah the Timex has a vaguely similar dial in what looks like a $12 Ali-Express case. With these two though, you really have to wonder why you're spending all that money, other than to have the big "R" on the dial. Ginault's bracelet is better than the 5-digit they are referencing, and their Glidelock clone clasp is *way *better than the stamped junk Rolex gave you back then.


----------



## MrDisco99

Galaga said:


> Not that Timex. It looks like a Daniel Wellington with those awful lugs.


For $50 I'm fine with that, but thanks for your unsolicited opinion.


----------



## Galaga

MrDisco99 said:


> For $50 I'm fine with that, but thanks for your unsolicited opinion.


Thanks, I trust you life will go on despite my opinion on your $50 inanimate trinket.


----------



## Galaga

Davekaye90 said:


> Yeah the Timex has a vaguely similar dial in what looks like a $12 Ali-Express case. With these two though, you really have to wonder why you're spending all that money, other than to have the big "R" on the dial. Ginault's bracelet is better than the 5-digit they are referencing, and their Glidelock clone clasp is *way *better than the stamped junk Rolex gave you back then.


I wouldn't accept a sticker from Ginault.


----------



## aks12r

Galaga said:


> Thanks, I trust you life will go on despite my opinion on your $50 inanimate trinket.


are you so 1 dimensional that you look at the RRP and think "that MUST be awesome, look at the numbers on the price tag!"? 
Because only an idiot would do that.


----------



## Galaga

aks12r said:


> are you so 1 dimensional that you look at the RRP and think "that MUST be awesome, look at the numbers on the price tag!"?
> Because only an idiot would do that.


No. I have several reasonably priced Seikos but that Timex is garbage.

The end.


----------



## One-Seventy

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Now Citizen a few days ago released a 6K (What's the eagle crest on it anyways?) watch that looks like the new Tissot PRX. These are just my opinions and not meant to upset or offend anyone, just watch babbling


Indeed so - and the fact that something merely _looks_ like something else in a photograph is enough for average consumers. That's why those "get the look on a budget" pages in Elle and GQ and others are so popular.


----------



## aks12r

Galaga said:


> No. I have several reasonably priced Seikos but that Timex is garbage.
> 
> The end.


edited - ok not going to argue as everyone can say what they think but if that was my only watch it's pretty offensive to comment like that.


----------



## FBMJ

A lot of mall watches look like Rolex or Patek, simply because they were inspired by them.


----------



## MrDisco99

Galaga said:


> I wouldn't accept a sticker from Ginault.


I have an idea... how about you tell us what you actually like... then we'll trash it.


----------



## fluence4

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161

Saw this picture on Seiko Italia instagram, of course they were going to look better than Seiko's stock images 😂.
I kinda like them all.


----------



## h_zee13

Kev161 said:


> Saw this picture on Seiko Italia instagram, of course they were going to look better than Seiko's stock images .
> I kinda like them all.
> View attachment 15759623


That brown dial is 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

MrDisco99 said:


> I have an idea... how about you tell us what you actually like... then we'll trash it.


Why would you? They are mostly Seikos.


----------



## theunsureavenger

Kev161 said:


> Saw this picture on Seiko Italia instagram, of course they were going to look better than Seiko's stock images ?.
> I kinda like them all.
> View attachment 15759623


i don't think there's a bad looking alpinist ?


----------



## Galaga

theunsureavenger said:


> i don't think there's a bad looking alpinist


When is this one being released ?


----------



## Xhantos

Galaga said:


> When is this one being released ?


August 6, 2021


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Xhantos said:


> August 6, 2021


Man it looks so shinny, I really liked it from the initial images. Oh well one less watch to worry about


----------



## Time Seller

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Man it looks so shinny, I really liked it from the initial images. Oh well one less watch to worry about


I really have to cut in here...the word is "shiney", not "shinny". File for future reference.


----------



## Joll71

Time Seller said:


> I really have to cut in here...the word is "shiney", not "shinny". File for future reference.


If we're gonna be pedants, it's actually 'shiny'


----------



## Snaggletooth

Joll71 said:


> If we're gonna be pedants, it's actually 'shiny'


*touché*


----------



## Time Seller

Joll71 said:


> If we're gonna be pedants, it's actually 'shiny'



Thanks, you're quite right, I apologize for the error! If we're "going to" be pedants...


----------



## ChrisDyson

Time Seller said:


> I really have to cut in here...the word is "shiney", not "shinny". File for future reference.


I really have to cut in here... If something as insignificant as the incorrect spelling of a word compels you to take the time to call someone out on it, at least get it right yourself. The internet. What a place. File for future reference.


----------



## noenmon

Time Seller said:


> I really have to cut in here...the word is "shiney", not "shinny". File for future reference.


Other parts of the world have other autocorrect problems. Must be nice to have a real winter where you can play hockey.


----------



## Time Seller

Ok, guys, I already apologized. I goofed.


----------



## ChrisDyson

Time Seller said:


> Ok, guys, I already apologized. I goofed.


It's cool, at least you did it with confidence.


----------



## Time Seller

ChrisDyson said:


> It's cool, at least you did it with confidence.


----------



## One-Seventy

ChrisDyson said:


> I really have to cut in here... If something as insignificant as the incorrect spelling of a word compels you to take the time to call someone out on it, at least get it right yourself. The internet. What a place. File for future reference.


"Shinny" absolutely grinds my gears so I'm glad someone brought it up


----------



## GEO_79

It looks like we don't get that many new Seiko watches ; now we have to take grammar lessons on Seiko forums


----------



## Kev161

GEO_79 said:


> It looks like we don't get that many new Seiko watches ; now we have to take grammar lessons on Seiko forums


It's either this or a Price/QC rant 😂


----------



## John Price

One-Seventy said:


> "Shinny" absolutely grinds my gears so I'm glad someone brought it up


Reminds me of the Simpsons...


----------



## mconlonx

alec_kojro said:


> This looks like a cheap mall watch, I mean look at the bright side, it would never get stolen!


They sell Seiko at malls...



Davekaye90 said:


> Why spend that much on a Rolex when it looks just like a Ginault on your wrist? That kinda applies to everything, including Seikos.


Hey, is that bezel insert cracked, through the lume pip...?

FWIW,. I probably would not own either the GInault or a Submariner. Pretty much copies of the Invicta Pro-Diver...


----------



## Fladragger

Edit: Jumped the gun on the shiny train. Good work, lads.


----------



## listorene12

Kev161 said:


> Saw this picture on Seiko Italia instagram, of course they were going to look better than Seiko's stock images 😂.
> I kinda like them all.
> View attachment 15759623


The Brown dial is nice but I'll be getting the regular edition glacier dial with the bracelet.


----------



## BRAUN XXIII

SBGE262


https://item.rakuten.co.jp/richtime/19862/


----------



## itsajobar

How about sticking to new Seiko releases on this tread instead of providing opinions on how Calatravas look like Timex watches? I love father-son anecdotes on watches but that’s not why I’m here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99

itsajobar said:


> How about sticking to new Seiko releases on this tread instead of providing opinions on how Calatravas look like Timex watches? I love father-son anecdotes on watches but that's not why I'm here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your valuable contribution. Your suggestion has been noted.


----------



## Stephen90s

No new watches...but, does Seiko usually come out with yearly catalog around March?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

itsajobar said:


> How about sticking to new Seiko releases on this tread instead of providing opinions on how Calatravas look like Timex watches? I love father-son anecdotes on watches but that's not why I'm here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my defense, my father-son anecdote was relevant to the discussion of how another user thought a new Seiko release looked like mall watch. Until there is another announcement to trigger us, that seems like a reasonable thing to bring up in this thread. Then again, we might be here for different reasons and have different standards as to what constitutes an off-topic discussion.


----------



## hodinky

*SPB237J*


----------



## Kev161

hodinky said:


> *SPB237J*
> View attachment 15768773
> 
> View attachment 15768777
> 
> View attachment 15768775


----------



## hodinky

*SRPG43K















*


----------



## hodinky

*SRPG19K*








*SRPG21K








SRPG57K








SRPG59K








SRPG13K








SRPG15K








SRPG17K








SRPG18K







*


----------



## hodinky

*SPB239J















*


----------



## weirdestwizard

I like that PADI Samurai and Turtle!


----------



## Stephen90s

Glad that there's no lume plot at 3 for the Samurai and Turtle, but the SPB239...don't like it personally. Oh well, might be for someone out there.

Does anyone know the Seiko 5 Sports is a collaboration with which... artist, I assume? Not familiar with the art.


----------



## Fladragger

@hodinky showing up with the goods, once again. Thank you!


----------



## josayeee

Save the frozen ocean penguin monster!!


----------



## Galaga

hodinky said:


> *SPB239J
> View attachment 15768873
> 
> View attachment 15768874
> *


Is that a satin case with a black dial?


----------



## pojo1806

hodinky said:


> *SPB239J
> View attachment 15768873
> 
> View attachment 15768874
> *


They need to just put this on a bracelet so I can give them my £1,000-£1,200 and be done with it.


----------



## noenmon

Stephen90s said:


> Glad that there's no lume plot at 3 for the Samurai and Turtle


There is one.


----------



## triz

hodinky said:


> *SPB237J*
> View attachment 15768773
> 
> View attachment 15768777
> 
> View attachment 15768775


Where did you find this announcement, I cant find any info on it. wondering about the price.


----------



## One-Seventy

SPB239J for me please. If the number of flouncers lately is anything to go by, the stores should have plentiful stock at nicely discounted prices!


----------



## alec_kojro

triz said:


> Where did you find this announcement, I cant find any info on it. wondering about the price.


*He works for Seiko, it is so obvious now it is kind of silly....
Check his post history*


----------



## Shark-sandwich

Not entirely convinced by the logic of the turtle compass bezel. It doesn't seem to have a lume pip so is no longer a "diver's" watch which is one of the huge attractions of Seiko's entry level dive watches. 

It could be significantly cheaper but somehow doubt it will be - surely it would be better to stick a compass bezel on the 5KX or simply design a bezel with a cardinal points and a pip.. 

Like the handset though


----------



## Shining

@hodinky any info on a reedition of the spb089 blue alpinist ?


----------



## hodinky

triz said:


> Where did you find this announcement, I cant find any info on it. wondering about the price.


not announced yet


alec_kojro said:


> *He works for Seiko, it is so obvious now it is kind of silly....
> Check his post history*


maybe in the future. why not?


Shining said:


> @hodinky any info on a reedition of the spb089 blue alpinist ?


nope


----------



## valuewatchguy

hodinky said:


> not announced yet
> 
> maybe in the future. why not?
> 
> nope


I just think you are a dark web hacker that has infiltrated the Seiko network all for the benefit of WUS seiko addicts! And for that sir(mam??); I thank you very much!


----------



## hodinky

no day/date  6R31
*SPB233J








SPB234J








SPB236J







*


----------



## aznsk8s87

hodinky said:


> no day/date  6R31
> *SPB233J
> View attachment 15769480
> 
> SPB234J
> View attachment 15769486
> 
> SPB236J
> View attachment 15769491
> *


what size?


----------



## Xhantos

hodinky said:


> no day/date  6R31


Banzai! These designs are not my cup of tea but I feel like 6R31 will be one of my favorite calibers 😇 (Finally, no day or date)


----------



## Shark-sandwich

That SPB236J is awesome. I imagine it is another homage to the crescent moon, reminds me of that enamel limited edition from a few years back










Weird looking crown though


----------



## Zero5

hodinky said:


> no day/date  6R31
> *SPB233J
> View attachment 15769480
> 
> SPB234J
> View attachment 15769486
> 
> SPB236J
> View attachment 15769491
> *


Is it just me or does that lug to diameter ratio look way off?


----------



## Kev161

Now they just need to put that 6r31 in some sports models, won't hold my breath though.


----------



## JTK Awesome

MadsNilsson said:


> SBDX045 isn't bad at all.


I disagree. They should've kept the case (shorter lugs) of the SLA033. Instead Seiko stretched the Willard case, which makes for an oddly-proportioned and IMO ugly case shape. It's a subtle change but enough to throw off the aesthetics.

SLA033










SBDX045












MadsNilsson said:


> I don't even mind the date


I do... shoehorning a date window at 4:30 always looks like lazy watchmaking.


----------



## depwnz

I can pay another 200 bucks for a handwound, no day/date (but still affordable lol) 6R
that SPB236 is weirdly cool


----------



## Shining

Stephen90s said:


> Does anyone know the Seiko 5 Sports is a collaboration with which... artist, I assume? Not familiar with the art.


Might be Keith Haring but seriously not 100% sure.


----------



## Brent L. Miller

Kev161 said:


> Saw this picture on Seiko Italia instagram, of course they were going to look better than Seiko's stock images 😂.
> I kinda like them all.
> View attachment 15759623


 I would personally love to see more information on the rotating inner bezel models. Thanks for posting.


----------



## timetellinnoob

i wonder if the compass bezel "turtle" is perhaps what the rumored "GMT turtle" was supposed to be? obviously this would entail the rumor being wrong about it being GMT and more of a land master type thing. and since rumors are wrong all the time.... just a thought haha


----------



## Kev161

Brent L. Miller said:


> I would personally love to see more information on the rotating inner bezel models. Thanks for posting.


I watched these videos:


----------



## MKN

JTK Awesome said:


> I disagree. They should've kept the case (shorter lugs) of the SLA033. Instead Seiko stretched the Willard case, which makes for an oddly-proportioned and IMO ugly case shape. It's a subtle change but enough to throw off the aesthetics.
> 
> SLA033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBDX045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do... shoehorning a date window at 4:30 always looks like lazy watchmaking.


Well okay.

I still don't mind the date so much, but that's mainly because the colour blends well.

I do however think that the hands are out of proportion and look small.

All in I probably wouldn't buy it though, as it doesn't really sing to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ben_h

Shining said:


> Might be Keith Haring but seriously not 100% sure.


Keith Haring passed away but yeah I think it looks like his work as well.

Here is one or maybe two new models I came across (new to me at least and a search here didn't show anything).

Listed as SUR339 and SUR345. The pics and descriptions for the two on Jomashop are the same, but in other places I've seen the 339 listed as a silver dial and the 345 as white. In some eBay listings the 345 is listed as 36mm. Who knows but they look nice. Quartz, 100m WR, 40mm or 36mm (maybe?).

The 339 definitely looks silver here:


----------



## Davekaye90

Stephen90s said:


> Glad that there's no lume plot at 3 for the Samurai and Turtle, but the SPB239...don't like it personally. Oh well, might be for someone out there.
> 
> Does anyone know the Seiko 5 Sports is a collaboration with which... artist, I assume? Not familiar with the art.


The current steel case Samurai has always had a little lume bit at 3. It's just a bit hidden because of the date magnifier on the "King Samurai" models. It works because the Samurai's markers are pushed to the edge of the dial anyway. Where it doesn't work is on the newer models that use steel rehauts instead of Seiko's usual indexed chapter rings.

Seiko's been mucking up their latest releases with lume blobs shoved in at 3 because they have to - it's not an aesthetic choice on their part. The update to the ISO "Diver's Watch" spec requires every hour be lumed, so they can't skip it and remain compliant. That's why the 5KX models can still get away with not having one. The 4:30 dates aren't much better, but they're kind of stuck here, it's a choice between two bad options. Generally I think black date discs at 4:30 are (somewhat) less offensive than the most awkward 3 o'clock updates - like the newest MM300s for example. Not pretty at all.


----------



## Xhantos

Davekaye90 said:


> Seiko's been mucking up their latest releases with lume blobs shoved in at 3 because they have to - it's not an aesthetic choice on their part. The update to the ISO "Diver's Watch" spec requires every hour be lumed, so they can't skip it and remain compliant....


As I have written elsewhere, I believe Seiko has great influence on the ISO6425 specs and so I believe it was Seiko's choice ultimately. Seiko cannot get away blaming this to ISO specs.

But now that there is a no date caliber, my next diver will be a 'no date' Seiko ? and now I can't care less


----------



## bnelson293

Those no-date Presages with Roman numerals are really intriguing, especially the one with the changing indices - I just hope they’re sub-40mm?


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Anyone have info for the blue North American Alpinist coming this year? Hodinky says he doesn't know so sounds like we are f'd 😂


----------



## MrDisco99

Davekaye90 said:


> Seiko's been mucking up their latest releases with lume blobs shoved in at 3 because they have to - it's not an aesthetic choice on their part. The update to the ISO "Diver's Watch" spec requires every hour be lumed, so they can't skip it and remain compliant. That's why the 5KX models can still get away with not having one. The 4:30 dates aren't much better, but they're kind of stuck here, it's a choice between two bad options. Generally I think black date discs at 4:30 are (somewhat) less offensive than the most awkward 3 o'clock updates - like the newest MM300s for example. Not pretty at all.


The new ISO refresh versions of the standard black turtle (SRPE93) and PADI turtle (SRPE99) are still un-lumed at 3:00, so I don't think that's true. The only change is the inscription on the back is changed from "air diver's" to "diver's watch" per the new spec.


----------



## Xhantos

MrDisco99 said:


> The new ISO refresh versions of the standard black turtle (SRPE93) and PADI turtle (SRPE99) are still un-lumed at 3:00, so I don't think that's true. The only change is the inscription on the back is changed from "air diver's" to "diver's watch" per the new spec.


This was also bothering me with this whole ISO argument. I assumed one can make watches that complied with older ISO specs and still call it ISO compliant, I mean watches produced before the new specs do not ınstantly become non-diver watches when specs are updated, right? ISO6425:1996 and ISO6425:2018 both define divers watches, just revisions...

Anyways, I don't care, waiting for my 'no-date' diver to be released.


----------



## h_zee13

This looks interesting. A  or a 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fladragger

hodinky said:


> SPB236J


Am I the only low-key losing his shi(r)t over this watch?! I'd never want one, but this is the most radical Seiko has been with a Presage model since I can remember. On a normal day Californian dial is "fun," with two different colors? Solidly quirky. Lopsided with weird fade? The watch equivalent of wearing a baseball cap sideways. From Seiko?!! 🤯

@hodinky , is it any use asking if there was press material with this? I'm gonna have a fit if Seiko just tries to slip this in like they didn't just paint their offices hot pink or something without an explanation.


----------



## bnelson293

You’re not wrong! I don’t love the colors used, and so I hope they offer the same design in some different color schemes. But the chance of that is probably low.


----------



## hodinky

*SRPG27K








SRPG29K








SRPG33K








SRPG37K








SRPG39K








SRPG41K







*


----------



## hodinky

Fladragger said:


> @hodinky , is it any use asking if there was press material with this? I'm gonna have a fit if Seiko just tries to slip this in like they didn't just paint their offices hot pink or something without an explanation.


limited edition


----------



## SKYWATCH007

hodinky said:


> *SRPG27K
> View attachment 15770653
> 
> SRPG29K
> View attachment 15770656
> 
> SRPG33K
> View attachment 15770657
> 
> SRPG37K
> View attachment 15770658
> 
> SRPG39K
> View attachment 15770659
> 
> SRPG41K
> View attachment 15770660
> *


Hey nice ones wow a field 5 series!!! Are these 40mm? The Blue one 29 looks great. Can you confirm the size please. Thanks for the continued pics.


----------



## hodinky

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Hey nice ones wow a field 5 series!!! Are these 40mm? The Blue one 29 looks great. Can you confirm the size please. Thanks for the continued pics.


only pics


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Okay, if I had to put my money; 5 series with no bezel will be 40mm. If smaller that's cool too. 
ps keep the pics coming.


----------



## Shark-sandwich

hodinky said:


> limited edition
> View attachment 15770681


Shame this doesn't have a see-through case back, still quite tempted.

Hodinky if you do work for Seiko can you have a word and commission a WUS edition no date SPB199 please - thanks.


----------



## Fladragger

hodinky said:


> limited edition
> View attachment 15770681


Aha! There it is! Thank you, @hodinky . A picture is worth a thousand words, eh? Now that we know it's a limited edition this watch makes all the sense in the world. Seikosha's first watch was the pocket watch simply labeled the "Time Keeper," released in 1885.








Recognize (half) the dial? This year is Seiko's 140th anniversary, and many of their limited editions honor that. SPB236J takes it further, and pays its respects to this first watch released by Kintaro Hattori, the current President ancestor. It tells a story of the passage of time, and the progression of the design of a watch from old to new. I think it also draws attention to the cyclical nature of time and specifically watch designs that flow in and out of vogue. I am certain there is significance in where the shift occurs from roman numerals to modern indices, but I don't know what it is. Also, there is a chance that the Seikosha Time Keeper is not the specific watch being referenced. I only say that because the SPB236J's sword hands and crescent-tipped seconds hand don't match the time keeper, nor does the SPB236J's ornate, jewel-tipped crown. The Time Keeper retains a very sensible and relatively plain onion crown typical for pocket watches. But there's the speculative long-end of the short of the design choices used in the SPB236J. Looking forward to the press release that accompanies it. And remember folks, I may be full of it, but if I'm right, you heard it here first!


----------



## Tltuae

WOW finally, seiko 5 field!


----------



## Tltuae

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Hey nice ones wow a field 5 series!!! Are these 40mm? The Blue one 29 looks great. Can you confirm the size please. Thanks for the continued pics.


Those look no bigger than 40mm.


----------



## iLikeCoffee

Tltuae said:


> Those look no bigger than 40mm.


Using the date wheel as a reference, I estimate about 37mm.


----------



## noenmon

Tltuae said:


> Those look no bigger than 40mm.


Maybe a bit smaller than the SRPE but not much. 39-40mm i think. Center, Logo and Date aligned:


----------



## Alpineboy

^Thanks for the overlay. I agree that it looks to be around 40mm.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

What do you guys think of these S5 fields? Make a good every day banger?


----------



## Stephen90s

noenmon said:


> There is one.


Oh...I missed that. I kinda like the dial though.


----------



## Stephen90s

Davekaye90 said:


> Seiko's been mucking up their latest releases with lume blobs shoved in at 3 because they have to - it's not an aesthetic choice on their part. The update to the ISO "Diver's Watch" spec requires every hour be lumed, so they can't skip it and remain compliant.


I was thinking about how could they have complied without that lume plot too. But wasn't looking close enough to notice it haha.

Agree with you hat it doesn't look too nice on the new mm300 as well. For me, when I noticed it, I just can't ignore it.


----------



## Stephen90s

hodinky said:


> *SRPG27K
> View attachment 15770653
> 
> SRPG29K
> View attachment 15770656
> 
> SRPG33K
> View attachment 15770657
> 
> SRPG37K
> View attachment 15770658
> 
> SRPG39K
> View attachment 15770659
> 
> SRPG41K
> View attachment 15770660
> *


Still prefer the old Seiko 5 field watch. The new logo on this just...doesn't work for me. Now this makes me want to add a old 5 to my collection. :'D

Thanks for the pictures again though. Nice.


----------



## mi6_

I like these new Seiko 5 field watches and the new Seiko 5 logo. Hoping they’re 100m WR and no more than 40mm. While I like my SNK809; it wears pretty small at only 37mm.


----------



## SkxRobbie

Now were talking. I am looking forward to seeing the field style 5's and I am glad that they are not in the SKX case.


----------



## Kev161

SKYWATCH007 said:


> What do you guys think of these S5 fields? Make a good every day banger?











There are watches from other brands with simmilar style that I want to try but Seiko keeps making it difficult for me, specially if these find their way to Macy's website for less than $200 like my 5KX.


----------



## valuewatchguy

SKYWATCH007 said:


> What do you guys think of these S5 fields? Make a good every day banger?


they feel a bit plain for a field watch given the stylish options available now, albeit maybe not for the same $.

It does look like applied metal arabics and that would be a nice feature that sets itself apart. Under $200 yes I'd look at it.....over $200 not sure.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

alec_kojro said:


> *He works for Seiko, it is so obvious now it is kind of silly....
> Check his post history*





hodinky said:


> maybe in the future. why not?


Ignore the trollboy haters. Some people make baseless claims with no evidence. #sadsacks.
Your info has been gold so far.
Keep up the good work, pics, and updates.
Stay gold Johnny!


----------



## hodinky

*SRPG61K








SRPG63K








SRPF93K






















SRPF94K






















SRPG65K














*


----------



## Fladragger

hodinky said:


> SRPG63K


Yeah! I'll take a dirty Snowflake for a couple hundred please!


----------



## noenmon

*SRPG65K*









It's ok, i can still look at my phone to know what time it is.


----------



## RJMonterey

a bit wild for my taste just like the Naruto and Buruto versions. I am all for good contrast, these are over the top.


----------



## Zero5

hodinky said:


> *SRPG61K
> View attachment 15772542
> 
> SRPG63K
> View attachment 15772545
> 
> SRPF93K
> View attachment 15772551
> View attachment 15772554
> View attachment 15772557
> 
> SRPF94K
> View attachment 15772559
> View attachment 15772560
> View attachment 15772561
> 
> SRPG65K
> View attachment 15772564
> View attachment 15772565
> *


Evisen skateboards is a sick company. Japanese watch company doing collab with a Japanese skate brand is cool. I think some of the riders are sponsored by Seiko.


----------



## Mmpaste

noenmon said:


> *SRPG65K*
> View attachment 15772632
> 
> 
> It's ok, i can still look at my phone to know what time it is.


Thank God you won't be able to find these (Mass)Drop! They wouldn't buy them either!


----------



## Kev161

Fladragger said:


> Yeah! I'll take a dirty Snowflake for a couple hundred please!


Reminds me of winter time in NYC 😆.


----------



## GeoffNA

I might still get it, but would it have been so hard to make the SPB241J1 look like this?


----------



## Slant

GeoffNA said:


> I might still get it, but would it have been so hard to make the SPB241J1 look like this?
> 
> View attachment 15773005


Agree. Seiko should really get rid of the VP who insists on jamming a 3 o'clock lume on every watch irrespective of its dial design. Sometimes it makes sense, but lately most don't.

Instead of satisfying that ISO-compliant thing with a lume at every hour marker and a small die-hard "diver" fan base, maybe they should rethink their strategy. I would think most of their buyers are desk-divers and care more about anesthetics over ISO-compliance.

And yes, I know the watch in question is not a diver, but ramblings around here lately about the recent diver offerings having that eye sore being attributed to that ISO thing that's why I brought it up.


----------



## Xhantos

GeoffNA said:


> I might still get it, but would it have been so hard to make the SPB241J1 look like this?
> 
> View attachment 15773005


I'd prefer a no-date (6R31) version, still one must distinguish recent horrible executions with the divers and IMHO acceptable implementations like with this fine Alpinist.

Here is what I mean (using my puny photoshop skills):









The 3 o'clock lume is totally out of place on that SBDC139 (SPB213). With the SBDC145 (SPB241), lumes are in place, it seems like the date window just overlapped the 3 o'clock lume. So both have the date window, both have a reduced lume at 3 o'clock but ....


----------



## Xhantos

*STPR082*








*Peter Rabbit ™ collaboration limited model (Ladies)*
In 2021, Seiko will celebrate its 140th anniversary. From Seiko Selection in a memorable year Celebrated the 120th anniversary of the publication of the private edition A limited edition model in collaboration with Peter Rabbit will be released. (Limited quantity of 1000, Solar, Cased in Thailand)

Announcement: ピーターラビット™ コラボレーション限定モデル | Seiko Selection（セイコーセレクション） | セイコーウオッチ
Product page: STPR082 | Seiko Selection（セイコーセレクション） | セイコーウオッチ


----------



## hodinky

*SRPG23J








SSA439J








SSA441J








SRPG25J








SSA443J







*


----------



## hodinky

*SNE569P








SNE571P








SNE573P








SNE575P








SRPG03J








SRPG05J








SRPG07J








SRPG09J








SSA423J








SSA425J








SSA426J







*


----------



## aznsk8s87

hodinky said:


> *SRPG65K
> View attachment 15772564
> View attachment 15772565
> *


What brand is this a collab with? I don't recognize that logo (doesn't look like the other Evisen watches either)


----------



## 6L35

¡Los hacen como churros!

Full speed model after model!


----------



## Joll71

hodinky said:


> *SNE569P
> View attachment 15773751
> 
> SNE571P
> View attachment 15773756
> 
> SNE573P
> View attachment 15773759
> 
> SNE575P
> View attachment 15773762
> 
> SRPG03J
> View attachment 15773767
> 
> SRPG05J
> View attachment 15773770
> 
> SRPG07J
> View attachment 15773772
> 
> SRPG09J
> View attachment 15773775
> 
> SSA423J
> View attachment 15773777
> 
> SSA425J
> View attachment 15773778
> 
> SSA426J
> View attachment 15773781
> *


New 38mm solar diver? Looks tempting!


----------



## freshweasley76

Joll71 said:


> New 38mm solar diver? Looks tempting!


Is it really 38mm? How do you know? That would be a great size for me!


----------



## Kev161

Got excited until I read solar on the dial.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Those SSA models are gross. But I love the Velveteen Rabbit!


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Fladragger said:


> Yeah! I'll take a dirty Snowflake for a couple hundred please!


Well this looks better than those fields that I commented on! I'll take the 93 please!


----------



## Shining

Those new Presage ! It will be really hard for me to resist them.


----------



## Tickstart

God damn SEIKO makes some ugly watches.


----------



## Bob1035

hodinky said:


> *SRPG09J
> View attachment 15773775
> *


very nice!


----------



## yonsson

Spring-Diver said:


> Who at Seiko decided this is the direction they need to go  Take the iconic 6105-811x case and completely ruin it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why why why????? That model is going to sell bad just because of that decision.


----------



## bmartir87

Fladragger said:


> Yeah! I'll take a dirty Snowflake for a couple hundred please!


Looks more like fresh cement,but yep still a beautiful dial!


----------



## yonsson

Haven't been active here lately because I've been soooo disappointed with the spring releases. The SEIKO/GS spring collection is totally uninspiring.

A third 6105-8010 case in 3 years.... really? That's the only thing you can come up with? And still, with a third try you still make a fugly version with a made up chamfer, whyyyy??? Did Mr Kubo start working for another company and got replaced by someone who doesn't know SEIKOs design history? This is rubbish! Why not just make a good 8L no nonsense 6105-8000 and make it a standard model?

Nobody has been asking for a new 44-45mm 8L diver!

The only exciting models for this spring is the Birch GS (which is stupid expensive) and the SBGX341 which they of course decided shouldn't be a WW model.

I know there's potentially exciting things to come during autumn, but seriously, just give us a good 200m diver that's smaller than 44mm and with a proper clasp. It's been requested for the last 10 years and it's the reason the SLA017 got sold out before it hit the stores. Why on earth can't SEIKO just do what "everybody" wants? The SPB143 came close but the 6R35 sucks. Why should we accept bad time keeping at these price points?

_Rant over. _


----------



## Fladragger

bmartir87 said:


> Looks more like fresh cement,but yep still a beautiful dial!


Next time I'm pouring pavers I'm flying you out to help if you can make cement look like that.


----------



## Gilmour

yonsson said:


> Haven't been active here lately because I've been soooo disappointed with the spring releases. The SEIKO/GS spring collection is totally uninspiring.
> 
> A third 6105-8010 case in 3 years.... really? That's the only thing you can come up with? And still, with a third try you still make a fugly version with a made up chamfer, whyyyy??? Did Mr Kubo start working for another company and got replaced by someone who doesn't know SEIKOs design history? This is rubbish! Why not just make a good 8L no nonsense 6105-8000 and make it a standard model?
> 
> Nobody has been asking for a new 44-45mm 8L diver!
> 
> The only exciting models for this spring is the Birch GS (which is stupid expensive) and the SBGX341 which they of course decided shouldn't be a WW model.
> 
> I know there's potentially exciting things to come during autumn, but seriously, just give us a good 200m diver that's smaller than 44mm and with a proper clasp. It's been requested for the last 10 years and it's the reason the SLA017 got sold out before it hit the stores. Why on earth can't SEIKO just do what "everybody" wants? The SPB143 came close but the 6R35 sucks. Why should we accept bad time keeping at these price points?
> 
> _Rant over. _


Couldnt agree more.


----------



## Kev161

Every Seiko (I don't own) that I would buy (at this point in time)😅. Of course can't have them all and won't even attempt.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Tickstart said:


> God damn SEIKO makes some ugly watches.


I'm sorry but this made me laugh. As a seiko fan something tells me they take everyone's ideas, put them in a hat, and pulls out a few scraps of paper and call it a day.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

I'm still waiting for @hodinky to show us the 085 Blue Alpinist for North America that's supposedly coming this year.


----------



## tiki5698

Tickstart said:


> God damn SEIKO makes some ugly watches.


My thoughts exactly, sorry to be negative on the seiko thread but I am just not excited for any of these new releases. Used all their creative juices last year I guess 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Tltuae

Nvm


----------



## Tltuae

Double post


----------



## Kev161

Friendly reminder .
The Official Seiko QC and Pricing Complaint/Criticism Thread


valuewatchguy said:


> This is the thread to air all your grievances about Seiko QC and new upmarket pricing.
> 
> Bezel alignment problem....this is your place!
> 
> Timing issues....bring it on!
> 
> How much for a 6R15 movement?.......tell me your story!
> 
> Hardlex is better than sapphire for divers you say........please tell me more!
> 
> What a pain Zaratsu is to refinish......bro i feel your pain!
> 
> Seiko Pricing! WHo do they think they are Oris? .............yes sir i'm all ears!


----------



## BRAUN XXIII

Some lazy designers' work with changing colours, bezel style, made it open heart, and matched them with nato straps.

The vintage vibe for some of the watches is very nice though.

The continuous new releases with a wide variety would definitely hit your spots somewhere someday. But at the current unreasonable price points by seiko would make it so much more difficult for fans to collect 'em all unlike in the old days.


----------



## Lut91

The solar diver look intresting🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

Any idea if Seiko will ever re-release the sbdc073 frost monster or something like it. I know the tuna is still available with similar dial but I don't like the tuna line.


----------



## fillerbunny

Youssefb08 said:


> Any idea if Seiko will ever re-release the sbdc073 frost monster or something like it. I know the tuna is still available with similar dial but I don't like the tuna line.


Well, "something like it" can be found a few pages back in post #20284.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

I like it but something about having footprints on my dial. Great cause. But idk!


----------



## mconlonx

hodinky said:


> *SRPG27K
> View attachment 15770653
> 
> SRPG29K
> View attachment 15770656
> 
> SRPG33K
> View attachment 15770657
> 
> SRPG37K
> View attachment 15770658
> 
> SRPG39K
> View attachment 15770659
> 
> SRPG41K
> View attachment 15770660
> *


Seiko 5 Sport intro, 42mm
Seiko 5 "DressKX", 40mm
Seiko 5 SRPG27-41... 38mm? Hoping so, anyway...


----------



## noenmon

*SRPG03J







*

Really looks like a remake of the Seiko Crown Chronograph of 1964 without being a chronograph:


----------



## schumway

noenmon said:


> *SRPG03J
> View attachment 15776480
> *
> 
> Really looks like a remake of the Seiko Crown Chronograph of 1964 without being a chronograph:
> 
> View attachment 15776482


Yes, they released a previous round of these no chrono homages along with a limited edition chrono (or more than 1?) last summer or so.


----------



## vowen

noenmon said:


> *SRPG03J*
> 
> Really looks like a remake of the Seiko Crown Chronograph of 1964 without being a chronograph:


Yeah very much like the SARX069/SPB127J1 which was an homage to that chrono


----------



## NicoD

schumway said:


> Yes, they released a previous round of these no chrono homages along with a limited edition chrono (or more than 1?) last summer or so.


Yep. I bought a no-chronograph SARX069 (SPB127) last year:


----------



## noenmon

NicoD said:


> Yep. I bought a no-chronograph SARX069 (SPB127) last year:
> 
> View attachment 15776684


Yours looks way nicer.


----------



## schumway

NicoD said:


> Yep. I bought a no-chronograph SARX069 (SPB127) last year:
> 
> View attachment 15776684


I saw a few colors at an AD a few months ago and they were very tempting.


----------



## keerola

Xhantos said:


> This was also bothering me with this whole ISO argument. I assumed one can make watches that complied with older ISO specs and still call it ISO compliant, I mean watches produced before the new specs do not ınstantly become non-diver watches when specs are updated, right? ISO6425:1996 and ISO6425:2018 both define divers watches, just revisions...
> 
> Anyways, I don't care, waiting for my 'no-date' diver to be released.


Why not just make a lumed date wheel..


----------



## Xhantos

keerola said:


> Why not just make a lumed date wheel..


I guess that would be a solution too, but I don't know how the lume will go with dark colored date wheels.


----------



## hodinky

*S23635J🍒







*


----------



## MKN

hodinky said:


> *S23635J
> View attachment 15777420
> *


The frame of the hands being a different colour than the hour markers is really a mess..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1

hodinky said:


> *S23635J🍒
> View attachment 15777420
> *


When I see something like this I start thinking about percentage-off sales. I think, what percentage off would this need to be for me to even consider it? In this case it's 100% off. This watch would have to be given to me for free. In fact, I'm not sure Seiko wouldn't have to pay me to take it.


----------



## tentimestwenty

I think 2021 shows clearly that the middle managers have taken over Seiko. Just mix and match whatever parts they have to create as many variants with the lowest production cost. See if anything sticks. Truly sad.


----------



## Zero5

tentimestwenty said:


> I think 2021 shows clearly that the middle managers have taken over Seiko. Just mix and match whatever parts they have to create as many variants with the lowest production cost. See if anything sticks. Truly sad.


Parts bin designs with a couple fancy dials. Also higher prices.


----------



## konners

hodinky said:


> *S23635J?
> View attachment 15777420
> *


Interesting to see it's got "lock" on crown..


----------



## Joll71

konners said:


> Interesting to see it's got "lock" on crown..


nice spot!


----------



## james.mae

I wish Seiko would make more of these interesting color ways for the 300m Tunas. The 1000m cans are just way too large for an average wrist.



hodinky said:


> *S23635J🍒
> View attachment 15777420
> *


----------



## timetellinnoob

Youssefb08 said:


> I like it but something about having footprints on my dial. Great cause. But idk!


heh, is this like a new 'i don't want a man's name on my wrist'?


----------



## thatmofo

A thread dedicated to new Seiko releases,
Not actually populated by Seiko fans,
But rather people who came just to complain about their favorite old Seiko watches not being re-released.
Meanwhile, according my Seiko AD friend,
All the new 5KX and Alpinist pieces—with the oh-so-hated cyclops—have been selling like hot cakes for the past few years.

What a lovely echo chamber this place has turned out to be.


----------



## pojo1806

thatmofo said:


> A thread dedicated to new Seiko releases,
> Not actually populated by Seiko fans,
> But rather people who came just to complain about their favorite old Seiko watches not being re-released.
> Meanwhile, according my Seiko AD friend,
> All the new 5KX and Alpinist pieces-with the oh-so-hated cyclops-have been selling like hot cakes for the past few years.
> 
> What a lovely echo chamber this place has turned out to be.


I can tell you are new here.


----------



## timetellinnoob

it's a _discussion_ forum. nothing really specifies it be all good/positive discussion. you just strap in and feel the G's!


----------



## ahonobaka

james.mae said:


> I wish Seiko would make more of these interesting color ways for the 300m Tunas. The 1000m cans are just way too large for an average wrist.


Definitely large, but as soon as I thought of it as closer to a "G-Shock" and not a typical watch, it clicked and I didn't mind the size.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

thatmofo said:


> A thread dedicated to new Seiko releases,
> Not actually populated by Seiko fans,
> But rather people who came just to complain about their favorite old Seiko watches not being re-released.
> Meanwhile, according my Seiko AD friend,
> All the new 5KX and Alpinist pieces-with the oh-so-hated cyclops-have been selling like hot cakes for the past few years.
> 
> What a lovely echo chamber this place has turned out to be.


I think we all know those watches sell well. The 5KX might not be for all of us but they are much more accessible to casual buyers and new watch collectors. As for the Alpinists, a bunch of folks here complained about the cyclops and still purchased one. That is the nature of any hobby based on emotional connections with consumer products. We want the things we spend money on to be perfect, or at least better, to justify the purchase, to validate ourselves, and as an act of faith and support for the people that bring us those products.


----------



## MrDisco99

thatmofo said:


> But rather people who came just to complain about their favorite old Seiko watches not being re-released.


Funny, the never ending re-releasing of old favorites is exactly what some of us are complaining about.


----------



## mconlonx

I not very secretly hope there's like a cabal of Seiko engineers, designers, and sales/marketing people who lurk on this thread and make sure to release models which really rile up the "faithful."

"They don't like the 'X'...
"I know! Let's put it on the Alpinist instead of 'Alpinist' lolz"

"We should do a release of a retro-Alpinist... but with a date at 3!"
[laughter]

"Man we're just out of ideas..."
In unison: "Price hike!"


----------



## fillerbunny

mconlonx said:


> I not very secretly hope there's like a cabal of Seiko engineers, designers, and sales/marketing people who lurk on this thread and make sure to release models which really rile up the "faithful."
> 
> "They don't like the 'X'...
> "I know! Let's put it on the Alpinist instead of 'Alpinist' lolz"
> 
> "We should do a release of a retro-Alpinist... but with a date at 3!"
> [laughter]
> 
> "Man we're just out of ideas..."
> In unison: "Price hike!"


Or, just perhaps...

"They seem to be really upset about the discontinuation of the SARB Alpinists. Lets make more, in various colours!"

"The 6309 reissue seems really popular, but they want sapphire and ceramics. So be it!"

"They seem to reeeally like this old diver the 90's iteration of which we still sell in some markets. Weird. They also like to mod it a lot. Let's make it available with lots of different options!"


----------



## MKN

fillerbunny said:


> Or, just perhaps...
> 
> "They seem to be really upset about the discontinuation of the SARB Alpinists. Lets make more, in various colours!"
> 
> "The 6309 reissue seems really popular, but they want sapphire and ceramics. So be it!"
> 
> "They seem to reeeally like this old diver the 90's iteration of which we still sell in some markets. Weird. They also like to mod it a lot. Let's make it available with lots of different options!"


Are you suggesting that Seiko might be full of nice people just trying to appease a bunch of sour watch nerds?

Surely that can't be..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fillerbunny

MadsNilsson said:


> Are you suggesting that Seiko might be full of nice people just trying to appease a bunch of sour watch nerds?
> 
> Surely that can't be..


Not at all!

But if I had to hazard a guess, I'd say they seldom attempt to create products that do _not _sell.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Astron Radio Sync









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 15


I diver solar sono molto interessanti SRPG61K....---..SRPG63K.png....---..SRPF93K........---..SRPF94K........SRPG65K




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## mconlonx

fillerbunny said:


> Not at all!
> 
> But if I had to hazard a guess, I'd say they seldom attempt to create products that do _not _sell.


Seiko has been doing this long enough that I trust they know their business... which may or may not involve catering to the opinions of WIS nerds.

I don't think they actually pay us much attention at all, that watch-geeks are a miniscule portion of their sales, and the only thing they might acknowledge is that our voice in the world is very much outsize our actual purchasing power. Pretty much, they are more concerned where we might have influence on sales among a more general customer base, than we represent in actual purchasing power or as a percentage of their annual sales.


----------



## 6L35

AlvaroVitali said:


> Astron Radio Sync
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 15
> 
> 
> I diver solar sono molto interessanti SRPG61K....---..SRPG63K.png....---..SRPF93K........---..SRPF94K........SRPG65K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


I'd prefer a 9F caliber.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

Wow!
*$110,000 yen $1012 USD*
Astron Solar Radio Lineup
Titanium
*Case size*
thickness:
10.6
Horizontal:
41.3
Vertical:
47.9









Lineup | Astron（アストロン） | ブランド | セイコーウオッチ


Seiko Astron. The world's first GPS Solar watch.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## weirdestwizard

It’s too bad it’s limited but the “Honda E” Astron has my eye


----------



## One-Seventy

fillerbunny said:


> Or, just perhaps...
> 
> "They seem to be really upset about the discontinuation of the SARB Alpinists. Lets make more, in various colours!"
> 
> "The 6309 reissue seems really popular, but they want sapphire and ceramics. So be it!"
> 
> "They seem to reeeally like this old diver the 90's iteration of which we still sell in some markets. Weird. They also like to mod it a lot. Let's make it available with lots of different options!"


My fave: "Demand for this LE watch is so insane that window-licking scalpers are buying them by the pallet and denying them to people who actually want them to wear. Let's make another batch without the funky straps so others can buy them. They'll have to pony up for additional straps and they'll get the usual toilet-paper box, and it won't technically be a limited-edition either. But short of causing World War III by just making more LEs, it's the only way to get anything remotely similar onto the wrists of people who want them, and not tossers."


----------



## mconlonx

Dang...










SAGZ107


----------



## depwnz

Finally an Astron my tiny wrist can handle. Those come in 2 types of cases, the rounder has 45.3mm lug2lug, which is shorter than a few 6R in my drawers (47-48mm l2l)


----------



## JLS36

mconlonx said:


> Dang...
> 
> View attachment 15783843
> 
> 
> SAGZ107


Wow I love that

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

I have read that Seiko is adding some Lumibrite to all his divers...
Sumo, MM300 and others are getting an index made of lumibrite at three o'clock just to be compliant to the new ISO diver certification.

Is this true?

is there any photo "of the new" MM300 and new Sumo?


----------



## noenmon

Why the stubby hands?


----------



## Anizer

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Anyone have info for the blue North American Alpinist coming this year? Hodinky says he doesn't know so sounds like we are f'd 😂


They would really be screwing themselves for a second time this year if they re-released the blue alpinist LE again like the European one


----------



## pojo1806

Anizer said:


> They would really be screwing themselves for a second time this year if they re-released the blue alpinist LE again like the European one


They would but I'd totally buy one.


----------



## Joll71

sblantipodi said:


> I have read that Seiko is adding some Lumibrite to all his divers...
> Sumo, MM300 and others are getting an index made of lumibrite at three o'clock just to be compliant to the new ISO diver certification.
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> is there any photo "of the new" MM300 and new Sumo?


----------



## Joll71

Anizer said:


> They would really be screwing themselves for a second time this year if they re-released the blue alpinist LE again like the European one


When a company is in the business of selling watches, I'm not sure how selling more of its watches is 'screwing themselves'


----------



## Techme

Joll71 said:


>


As someone who has been considering a MM300, the lume plot next to the date looks absolutely hideous. Rather buy a discontinued model.


----------



## Juzes16

Techme said:


> As someone who has been considering a MM300, the lume plot next to the date looks absolutely hideous. Rather buy a discontinued model.


Can't they make a lumibrite date wheel?


----------



## Juzes16

MadsNilsson said:


> The frame of the hands being a different colour than the hour markers is really a mess..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a 1000m dive watch, what do you want?


----------



## edchys

You won't notice it after awhile.


----------



## MKN

Juzes16 said:


> It is a 1000m dive watch, what do you want?


That doesn't make any sense..
I want a coherent design no matter the depth rating. 
That Tuna looks like garbage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juzes16

MadsNilsson said:


> That doesn't make any sense..
> I want a coherent design no matter the depth rating.
> That Tuna looks like garbage
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wel it looks good to me especially for a 1000m dive watch, so it is probably a matter of taste.


----------



## Xhantos

edchys said:


> You won't notice it after awhile.


Some people may be, some people will not be able to unsee it, even eyes closed.


----------



## Xhantos

Joll71 said:


> When a company is in the business of selling watches, I'm not sure how selling more of its watches is 'screwing themselves'


Simple. It is about thinking short term or long term. They will sell a few more watches today but lose a lot more sales revenue tomorrow.


----------



## noenmon

Xhantos said:


> Simple. It is about thinking short term or long term. They will sell a few more watches today but lose a lot more sales revenue tomorrow.


----------



## One-Seventy

pojo1806 said:


> They would but I'd totally buy one.


So many people would - yes, terrible of Seiko!

Don't know why they don't put the extra marker inboard of the date, and make the 12-6-9 markers slightly longer. That would integrate them very well.


----------



## One-Seventy

Xhantos said:


> Simple. It is about thinking short term or long term. They will sell a few more watches today but lose a lot more sales revenue tomorrow.


They know - 100% - that everyone _always _comes scrabbling back for more the moment they release the new shiny. They've got nothing to worry about - nothing at all.


----------



## One-Seventy

Xhantos said:


> Some people may be, some people will not be able to unsee it, even eyes closed.


They probably need help then?


----------



## Joll71

Xhantos said:


> Simple. It is about thinking short term or long term. They will sell a few more watches today but lose a lot more sales revenue tomorrow.


How on earth do you reckon that? Because Seiko has annoyed a few dozen 'collectors' who are upset because their LE is suddenly not so re-saleable? Seiko sells hundreds of thousands of watches a year across their ranges and the world. Losing a few WIS types is not going to cost them any sales revenue. As a company Seiko is focused on internationally expanding their three main areas - low cost, mid-tier and luxury - and is not losing any sleep because a few over-privileged Westerners are crying into their milk.


----------



## MrDisco99

One-Seventy said:


> They know - 100% - that everyone _always _comes scrabbling back for more the moment they release the new shiny. They've got nothing to worry about - nothing at all.


Not everyone.



Joll71 said:


> How on earth do you reckon that? Because Seiko has annoyed a few dozen 'collectors' who are upset because their LE is suddenly not so re-saleable? Seiko sells hundreds of thousands of watches a year across their ranges and the world. Losing a few WIS types is not going to cost them any sales revenue. As a company Seiko is focused on internationally expanding their three main areas - low cost, mid-tier and luxury - and is not losing any sleep because a few over-privileged Westerners are crying into their milk.


I think you might be inflating Seiko brand loyalty among the general watch market. I suspect people who are so enamored with the Seiko brand that they keep coming back despite their price hikes and LE shenanigans are the exception, not the rule.


----------



## mariosimas

edchys said:


> View attachment 15785074
> View attachment 15785075
> 
> 
> You won't notice it after awhile.


what a miss is the framed date window


----------



## mconlonx

Joll71 said:


>


It seems as if I will be in the minority in stating that I don't mind the lume index next to the date window. Compare and contrast with the SNKL41 or SARB035 - they put a neither fish nor fowl bold black marker next to the date window, which doesn't match either the minute track or the silver indexes. I'd rather see a portion of a silver index there than the black mark, which matches nothing else on the dial...

But for the godz's sake: it's Seiko. They have some financial wherewithal. A framed date window and lumed date wheel would go a long way toward making that design even better...


----------



## mconlonx

Xhantos said:


> Simple. It is about thinking short term or long term. They will sell a few more watches today *but lose a lot more sales revenue tomorrow*.


Doubtful.


----------



## Joll71

MrDisco99 said:


> Not everyone.
> 
> I think you might be inflating Seiko brand loyalty among the general watch market. I suspect people who are so enamored with the Seiko brand that they keep coming back despite their price hikes and LE shenanigans are the exception, not the rule.


You're thinking like many on here - like a watch collector. Most people own one watch that they wear everyday. They see a watch they like in their department store, they try it on, they buy it. They don't know or care about 'price hikes' and LE sh*tstorms.


----------



## Xhantos

Joll71 said:


> How on earth do you reckon that? Because Seiko has annoyed a few dozen 'collectors' who are upset because their LE is suddenly not so re-saleable? Seiko sells hundreds of thousands of watches a year across their ranges and the world. Losing a few WIS types is not going to cost them any sales revenue. As a company Seiko is focused on internationally expanding their three main areas - low cost, mid-tier and luxury - and is not losing any sleep because a few over-privileged Westerners are crying into their milk.


In general, lying to your customers is never good for your business. Do you disagree with that?

"You can fool some of the people all of the time, and all of the people some of the time, but you can not fool all of the people all of the time." 

(I never sell any of my watches, I just don't like being tricked by some smartass executives who I believe love and care for the brand a lot less than I do. I can understand price hikes -I will vote with my wallet, will be my decision, but I don't tolerate being lied to or taken for a fool. Seiko is selling its brand value, not watches nobody really needs).


----------



## Joll71

Xhantos said:


> In general, lying to your customers is never good for your business. Do you disagree with that?
> 
> "You can fool some of the people all of the time, and all of the people some of the time, but you can not fool all of the people all of the time."
> 
> (I never sell any of my watches, I just don't like being tricked by some smartass executives who I believe love and care for the brand a lot less than I do. I can understand price hikes -I will vote with my wallet, will be my decision, but I don't tolerate being lied to or taken for a fool. Seiko is selling its brand value, not watches nobody really needs).


Lying to your customers is a bad idea, for sure, but my point is that it won't make a jot of difference to Seiko's business.


----------



## D6AMIA6N

The lume at 3 isn’t the biggest issue, THE COMPLETELY MISSING DATE WINDOW SURROUND, on the MM300, that is the biggest issue. WTF Seiko?


----------



## GEO_79

Joll71 said:


> Lying to your customers is a bad idea, for sure, but my point is that it won't make a jot of difference to Seiko's business.


These Seiko limited editions are bought by Seiko enthusiast ; general public don't even know about them. Seiko fans know what they did with the European LE alpinist . Now I can see it's full of Seiko Le alpinist ; all the shops have them ; that's because the fans are not buying them anymore . The Alpinist used to vanish in seconds ; especially the European LE


----------



## One-Seventy

MrDisco99 said:


> I think you might be inflating Seiko brand loyalty among the general watch market. I suspect people who are so enamored with the Seiko brand that they keep coming back despite their price hikes and LE shenanigans are the exception, not the rule.


Within the context of the wider watch market, that total number of internet watch enthusiasts is quite small and they are replaced and recycled continuously. Every generation likes to think it is the culmination of everything that has gone before, they ultimate generation. But they get cycled out, just like everybody else.


----------



## One-Seventy

GEO_79 said:


> These Seiko limited editions are bought by Seiko enthusiast ; general public don't even know about them. Seiko fans know what they did with the European LE alpinist . Now I can see it's full of Seiko Le alpinist ; all the shops have them ; that's because the fans are not buying them anymore . Alpinist used to vanish in seconds ; especially the European LE


Good, because now I can buy one instead of bending over for a scalper/tosser. All Seiko has to do is sell out. Flouncers throwing their Seikos in the bin? More for me, at retail price or under!


----------



## SKYWATCH007

I'm not sure about brand loyalty being an issue, but the Blue North American Alpinist was a Hodinkee limited wasn't it?

It was also a few years ago and the new blue they might or will release could be a different blue dial maybe? Does anyone actually have info on this release or is it all speculation?

Thanks


----------



## pojo1806

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I'm not sure about brand loyalty being an issue, but the Blue North American Alpinist was a Hodinkee limited wasn't it?
> 
> It was also a few years ago and the new blue they might or will release could be a different blue dial maybe? Does anyone actually have info on this release or is it all speculation?
> 
> Thanks


I don't think it was a Hodinkee Limited edition, they just happened to sell it at Hodinkee and it was US limited. If it is real and they do release it then it'll look like the current 2020/2021 releases so it won't be identical.


----------



## GEO_79

One-Seventy said:


> Good, because now I can buy one instead of bending over for a scalper/tosser. All Seiko has to do is sell out. Flouncers throwing their Seikos in the bin? More for me, at retail price or under!


Why would anyone buy a limited edition if Seiko is going to release a cheaper unlimited version that looks the same? Good luck, you can have them.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

mconlonx said:


> It seems as if I will be in the minority in stating that I don't mind the lume index next to the date window. Compare and contrast with the SNKL41 or SARB035 - they put a neither fish nor fowl bold black marker next to the date window, which doesn't match either the minute track or the silver indexes. I'd rather see a portion of a silver index there than the black mark, which matches nothing else on the dial...
> 
> But for the godz's sake: it's Seiko. They have some financial wherewithal. A framed date window and lumed date wheel would go a long way toward making that design even better...


Nope doesn't bug me. These added lume plots at the 3 o'clock are part of the updated ISO6425 requirements. Yes they cut into the chapter ring and arent perfectly symmetrical, but I doubt their noticeable in person. Who complains about extra lume anyhow? I also appreciate knowing my +$1,000 Seiko watch has been wet pressure tested before leaving the factory as part of the ISO6425 compliance.

This is just the next thing to complain about like the Prospex logo, price hike, framed date window etc. The same people complaining about all the above are also likely the ones paying full price for Seiko LE models keeping that market alive.


----------



## 6L35

GEO_79 said:


> Why would anyone buy a limited edition if Seiko is going to release a cheaper and unlimited version that looks the same? Good luck, you can have them all.


But it isn't a common behavior from Seiko, so I think it won't have any long term effect.


----------



## GEO_79

6L35 said:


> But it isn't a common behavior from Seiko, so I think it won't have any long term effect.


We'll see... yeah,it's not a common behaviour, I agree

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007

pojo1806 said:


> I don't think it was a Hodinkee Limited edition, they just happened to sell it at Hodinkee and it was US limited. If it is real and they do release it then it'll look like the current 2020/2021 releases so it won't be identical.


Hey thanks, that makes sense! The one you just mentioned is the 089 ? I think earlier on in this forum someone did mention that their AD "told them" a new version is coming this year. I guess you haven't heard anything eh?


----------



## pojo1806

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Hey thanks, that makes sense! The one you just mentioned is the 089 ? I think earlier on in this forum someone did mention that their AD "told them" a new version is coming this year. I guess you haven't heard anything eh?


If it's a US exclusive then my AD probably won't know anything about it, I could ask them I suppose.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

Xhantos said:


> Simple. It is about thinking short term or long term. They will sell a few more watches today but lose a lot more sales revenue tomorrow.


Watch nerds live in the bubble and drastically overestimate their influence. They don't move Seikos sales needle. All of those one watch guys and gals move their needle. "Sell to the masses and eat with the classes". Not long ago, the Glacier Blue Dial crew were threatening boycotts and selling all of their Seikos. What happened? The leader of the gang was happy to buy the LE SPB199 when he got a good deal on one. The rest of crew are lining up to buy the new alpinists, GMTs, green divers. So much for standing on principle and fighting the tough fight against Seiko. Their boycott lasted a few days. Meanwhile in 2018, Seiko did 141.6 billion yen of sales in their watch business alone. A few upset SPB199 speculators will have zero impact.



https://www.seiko.co.jp/en/ir/library/pdf/SEIKO_value_report_2019_all.pdf


----------



## dt75

Xhantos said:


> I'd prefer a no-date (6R31) version, still one must distinguish recent horrible executions with the divers and IMHO acceptable implementations like with this fine Alpinist.
> 
> Here is what I mean (using my puny photoshop skills):
> View attachment 15773150
> 
> 
> The 3 o'clock lume is totally out of place on that SBDC139 (SPB213). With the SBDC145 (SPB241), lumes are in place, it seems like the date window just overlapped the 3 o'clock lume. So both have the date window, both have a reduced lume at 3 o'clock but ....


I would be totally on board with a lumed date wheel and a window shaped similar to the other lume shape at 9 oclock. I think this could work on most seiko divers especially with how bright their lume is in general


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

MrDisco99 said:


> Not everyone.
> 
> I think you might be inflating Seiko brand loyalty among the general watch market. I suspect people who are so enamored with the Seiko brand that they keep coming back despite their price hikes and LE shenanigans are the exception, not the rule.


I disagree. The general watch market does not know what an automatic watch is, never mind an LE. Tuna, Sumo, Turtle, Samurai, Monster, Shogun, Spork????
Joe and Jane Public have little concern over bezel alignment, pins & collars, and hardlex. A watch has a battery, or is solar powered, or you get one at an Apple store. The opinion of LE speculators and collectors only matters for niche players. It doesn't mean Seiko totally ignores us. But Seiko doesn't lose sleep over collectors and speculators. They have their hooks in them real good.

Jane Public---"Hey Joe, my watch is broke. It has worked great for 7 years".
Joe Public---"No problem, I will swing by Walmart and pickup a new battery".


----------



## noenmon

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Watch nerds live in the bubble and drastically overestimate their influence.


That is also true for people from Europe and North America who think they constitute the most desirable market.


----------



## pinkybrain

mi6_ said:


> Nope doesn't bug me. These added lume plots at the 3 o'clock are part of the updated ISO6425 requirements. Yes they cut into the chapter ring and arent perfectly symmetrical, but I doubt their noticeable in person. Who complains about extra lume anyhow? I also appreciate knowing my +$1,000 Seiko watch has been wet pressure tested before leaving the factory as part of the ISO6425 compliance.
> 
> This is just the next thing to complain about like the Prospex logo, price hike, framed date window etc. The same people complaining about all the above are also likely the ones paying full price for Seiko LE models keeping that market alive.


As a complainer, I can tell you that it's a difference that will keep me from buying. Period. I've been on the fence about the Willard for a while, but the new versions with the wandering lume plot are a deal breaker.

To be clear, it's completely subjective, like watch sizes. And like watch size, just because a certain watch is not too big or too small for you doesn't mean that's the case for everyone else.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Not long ago, the Glacier Blue Dial crew were threatening boycotts and selling all of their Seikos. What happened? The leader of the gang was happy to buy the LE SPB199 when he got a good deal on one. The rest of crew are lining up to buy the new alpinists, GMTs, green divers. So much for standing on principle and fighting the tough fight against Seiko.


----------



## dgaddis

This thread should be retitled "first world problems re: Seiko"


----------



## pinkybrain

dgaddis said:


> This thread should be retitled "first world problems re: Seiko"


Well, to be fair, collecting watches is a first world hobby.


----------



## Gilmour

dgaddis said:


> This thread should be retitled "first world problems re: Seiko"


Touche.


----------



## FBMJ

pinkybrain said:


> Well, to be fair, collecting watches is a first world hobby.


Wrong. It is a third world politicians hobby. They have the real deal not the poor middle class of the first world.


----------



## pinkybrain

FBMJ said:


> Wrong. It is a third world politicians hobby. They have the real deal not the poor middle class of the first world.


haha - we need an "LOL" button.


----------



## daveyoha

noenmon said:


> View attachment 15785217


BEST MEME 🤣


----------



## bnelson293

daveyoha said:


> BEST MEME 🤣











Lebowski Do I Make Myself Clear GIF - Lebowski Big Lebowski Great Plan - Discover & Share GIFs


Click to view the GIF




tenor.com


----------



## bnelson293

I posted that for the “Swiss ****in’ watch” line, the Dude’s one foray into horology, if that wasn’t clear ...


----------



## Anizer

Joll71 said:


> How on earth do you reckon that? Because Seiko has annoyed a few dozen 'collectors' who are upset because their LE is suddenly not so re-saleable? Seiko sells hundreds of thousands of watches a year across their ranges and the world. Losing a few WIS types is not going to cost them any sales revenue. As a company Seiko is focused on internationally expanding their three main areas - low cost, mid-tier and luxury - and is not losing any sleep because a few over-privileged Westerners are crying into their milk.


A brand loses its value if limited editions were no longer limited. The perception of "hard to obtain" will result in less sales, otherwise luxury brands of all goods wouldn't have such a concept (exclusivity) to promote their brand. Seiko obviously knew they screwed up with spb197, and of course they would sell tons if it were a global release but the loss in brand value isn't worth it because if all Seiko's were so easy to obtain, who would want one?
Also the purpose of a watches resale value so that the value is maintained into the future (ie. not depreciating), because if they were depreciating assets no one would want them. On the other hand this creates an opportunities for third parties (scalpers) to create a market for resales which im not a fan of, but this happens in all markets of assets that do not naturally depreciate such as cars.
If everyone could buy the Rolex they wanted, would Rolex still be Rolex? Same for Seiko, just different prices and volumes.


----------



## 6L35

> if all Seiko's were so easy to obtain, who would want one?


Everybody?


----------



## Tickstart

It is true SEIKO's ambition to enter the veblen goods market is at odds with their "something at every price class"-approach. ROLEX don't make €100 watches, that is one of the reasons why they can sell their overpriced watches.
SEIKO can't eat the cake and have it too, but ultimately it's up to the buyers to buy SEIKO for the right reasons. You don't do it as an investment or a hedge against inflation or whatever else. SEIKO's high-end pieces are over-priced, so it's understandable that some people might be led to believe they are veblen goods when they in fact are not. The really high-end hi-beat classic reissued divers are going on sale over at Seiya's site every now and then, you don't see ROLEXes being mass dropped like that. That doesn't mean they're worse watches of course, I'd rather have one of those over pretty much any other watch in world.

Trivialities aside, SEIKO just needs to make another future classic as the SKX again, pleeease!!


----------



## One-Seventy

Anizer said:


> A brand loses its value if limited editions were no longer limited. The perception of "hard to obtain" will result in less sales, otherwise luxury brands of all goods wouldn't have such a concept (exclusivity) to promote their brand. Seiko obviously knew they screwed up with spb197, and of course they would sell tons if it were a global release but the loss in brand value isn't worth it because if all Seiko's were so easy to obtain, who would want one?
> Also the purpose of a watches resale value


Aaaaand there it ends. Seiko doesn't care, it doesn't sell second-hand watches.


> so that the value is maintained into the future (ie. not depreciating), because if they were depreciating assets no one *watch investor/speculator/flipper/scalper *would want them.


That much is true. The level of rip-off has fallen lately.


> On the other hand this creates an opportunities for third parties (scalpers) to create a market for resales which im not a fan of, but this happens in all markets of assets that do not naturally depreciate such as cars.


It does. But are you excusing it? Are you saying it's a _good _thing that girlfriend-less, thieving scalpers are sitting up at midnight hitting F5 to scarf as much sweet product into their virtual baskets as possible, only for them to relist on eBay for double tomorrow whilst they should be doing some work (if they even have a job)?

Seiko wants some of your endless surplus (and it is endless) but it doesn't want to become Rolex. It's not the natural goal of every watch manufacturer to become Rolex, sold only to whales and dealers and never seen.


----------



## Anizer

6L35 said:


> Everybody?


Haha we wish human psychology worked that way but unfortunately not! I know Seiko are amazing but not everyone else would think that way if some weren't expensive!



One-Seventy said:


> Aaaaand there it ends. Seiko doesn't care, it doesn't sell second-hand watches.
> 
> That much is true. The level of rip-off has fallen lately.
> 
> It does. But are you excusing it? Are you saying it's a _good _thing that girlfriend-less, thieving scalpers are sitting up at midnight hitting F5 to scarf as much sweet product into their virtual baskets as possible, only for them to relist on eBay for double tomorrow whilst they should be doing some work (if they even have a job)?
> 
> Seiko wants some of your endless surplus (and it is endless) but it doesn't want to become Rolex. It's not the natural goal of every watch manufacturer to become Rolex, sold only to whales and dealers and never seen.


I only mentioned resale value cause it was brought up. Luxury brands do have to care about it because if their products resale for dirt then no one would want their products. The other reasoning is why brands like Seiko so care about LE and maintaining their meaning. I'm not pro-scalper market but when there is demand, there's a middleman. It's just economics.


----------



## One-Seventy

Anizer said:


> Haha we wish human psychology worked that way but unfortunately not! I know Seiko are amazing but not everyone else would think that way if some weren't expensive!


I think little of Seiko's QA but I like their design ethos, range and use of colour. If I thought more of their QA, I'd likely have bought another one. It is possible _not _to see this as black and white.

As the free market lives, so it shall die. Let Seiko respond in free-market kind, by re-using dial colours in non-LE watches. Some buyers will exit the market, some will enter. As the scalpers step in and empty your pockets, Seiko steps in, emptying the scalper's pockets. It's dog eat dog out there. And as everyone should know, markets abhor a money machine.


----------



## yonsson

From today's photo shoot


----------



## yonsson




----------



## yonsson




----------



## yonsson




----------



## vsh

I don't really mind the new line on the case, but could they atleast try to match bracelets to the rest of the design.


----------



## johnMcKlane

I really with a Marine Master 200m White Dial !


----------



## yonsson

johnMcKlane said:


> I really with a Marine Master 200m White Dial !


Me and blue are enemies. If it was white and black like the new Sammy, I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## yonsson

vsh said:


> I don't really mind the new line on the case, but could they atleast try to match bracelets to the rest of the design.


Funny thing is that the chamfer supposedly is hard to do technically. So they have spent extra time and money to destroy that case. Would have been great without the chamfer. It felt well balanced.


----------



## Kev161

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15787929
> View attachment 15787930
> View attachment 15787931
> From today's photo shoot


----------



## Bassopotamus

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15787934
> View attachment 15787935
> View attachment 15787938
> View attachment 15787940
> View attachment 15787943


What's the story on these? I like the look


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15787940


Thanks for the pictures! I don't know, but I like that watch. I even like those chamfers everyone else is hating. This extra horizontal bling adds a nice touch. I even don't Mind that date window.

But I stick to my olive green 153.

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Galaga

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15787946
> View attachment 15787948
> View attachment 15787951


This has my name all over it. What a beautiful watch. Same bezel as the SPB053?


----------



## One-Seventy

I like the chamfer. Nothing wrong with a four-grand watch at least _trying_ to look like it had more money spent on it than a four-ton watch.


----------



## D6AMIA6N

Galaga said:


> This has my name all over it. What a beautiful watch. Same bezel as the SPB053?


The bezel looks glossy like the SPB053. To me, the bezel also looks thinner? Must be an illusion.


----------



## Galaga

D6AMIA6N said:


> The bezel looks glossy like the SPB053. To me, the bezel also looks thinner? Must be an illusion.


I'm almost considering swapping my blue LE Willard X for it, that's how much I like it.


----------



## yonsson

Galaga said:


> This has my name all over it. What a beautiful watch. Same bezel as the SPB053?


Not the same but kinda close.


----------



## Galaga

yonsson said:


> Not the same but kinda close.


Cheers mate and thanks for all the pics.


----------



## Stephen90s

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15787929
> View attachment 15787930
> View attachment 15787931
> From today's photo shoot


As much as I prefer a no date, these still look pretty sweet. ?


----------



## georgefl74

The satin finish on that Willard's bracelet and the polished detail look out of place on a toolish diver.


----------



## noenmon

georgefl74 said:


> The satin finish on that Willard's bracelet and the polished detail look out of place on a toolish diver.


I think that's fine as the sides of the watch are also polished. But bracelets on Seikos cushion case divers don't really work for me anyway because the brushing on the case is circular, so on the lugs and on the bracelet it runs orthogonally against each other.


----------



## valuewatchguy

georgefl74 said:


> The satin finish on that Willard's bracelet and the polished detail look out of place on a toolish diver.


Isnt this the issue with most modern divers at this price range?


----------



## 6L35

I have a dream: New Astron chronograph calibers.

Please Seiko.


----------



## fillerbunny

valuewatchguy said:


> Isnt this the issue with most modern divers at this price range?


Tools seldom cost as much as jewelry.


----------



## valuewatchguy

fillerbunny said:


> Tools seldom cost as much as jewelry.


You're buying cheap tools


----------



## munichblue

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15787946
> View attachment 15787948
> View attachment 15787951


Can someone confirm the colour of the bezel is correct? The blue looks much brighter on Seikos images.


----------



## mconlonx

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15787932
> View attachment 15787933


Of all of them, I like this one best. Dial layout (including date...), but especially size.

...So of course it is an expensive limited edition. FML.


----------



## B1ff_77

munichblue said:


> Can someone confirm the colour of the bezel is correct? The blue looks much brighter on Seikos images.


I reckon they are all correct, just depends on the lighting. See the SPB053 / SPB079 for reference

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcartw20

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15787934
> View attachment 15787935
> View attachment 15787938
> View attachment 15787940
> View attachment 15787943


Did they really need that date window?


----------



## Zero5

jcartw20 said:


> Did they really need that date window?


Looks photoshopped in doesn't it?


----------



## Raygam

valuewatchguy said:


> Isnt this the issue with most modern divers at this price range?


Yeah, but specifically the 6105 asymmetric and clones/reissues. Looks odd.
Though not a fan, the window placement just ruins an otherwise nice 'modern reinterpretation'.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Raygam said:


> Yeah, but specifically the 6105 asymmetric. Looks odd.
> Though not a fan, the window placement just kills an otherwise nice 'modern reinterpretation'.


cool maybe Seiko will do another version next year to commemorate the 57th anniversary of the 33rd Antarctic mission mi Japanese explorers.

hopefully that one is more your style.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Any word on the new 089 N/A blue Alpinist? @hodinky

Thanks


----------



## hodinky

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Any word on the new 089 N/A blue Alpinist? @hodinky
> 
> Thanks


No
Maybe new pink Astron? LE800
*SSH101J*


----------



## yonsson

munichblue said:


> Can someone confirm the colour of the bezel is correct? The blue looks much brighter on Seikos images.


Blue dial= Blue bezel insert
Black dial= Black bezel insert
It's dark blue, but it's glossy, so when the sun hits it it will get brighter.

Pictures were taken indoors in crappy weather.


----------



## bearbear

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Any word on the new 089 N/A blue Alpinist? @hodinky
> 
> Thanks


Are they doing a re-release?


----------



## atarione

hodinky said:


> No
> Maybe new pink Astron? LE800
> *SSH101J*
> View attachment 15793096
> 
> View attachment 15793097
> 
> View attachment 15793098


good lord how big is that watch (L2L) it looks ginormous?


----------



## SKYWATCH007

bearbear said:


> Are they doing a re-release?


Yea a month or so ago on this forum probably dozens of pages back, a few people mentioned it after complaining about the glacier dial being an EU only edition. Maybe ask your AD. I will also do the same.


----------



## Raygam

valuewatchguy said:


> cool maybe Seiko will do another version next year to commemorate the 57th anniversary of the 33rd Antarctic mission mi Japanese explorers.
> 
> hopefully that one is more your style.


Nah, this is more my style:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fladragger

Have we seen these here yet?:
*SBXY007*









*SPXY005*


----------



## valuewatchguy

Raygam said:


> Nah, this is more my style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done! Love it


----------



## timetellinnoob

jcartw20 said:


> Did they really need that date window?


Seiko _really must insist_ you get a date window =)


----------



## Davekaye90

timetellinnoob said:


> Seiko _really must insist_ you get a date window =)


To be fair, having a date is _considerably _more popular among non-WIS types. That's how you end up with a mess like this.


----------



## noenmon

Davekaye90 said:


> To be fair, having a date is _considerably _more popular among non-WIS types. That's how you end up with a mess like this.


Imagine talking about the date on that watch, when you can clearly see the hands.


----------



## Davekaye90

noenmon said:


> Imagine talking about the date on that watch, when you can clearly see the hands.


Hahaha yeah, the syringe hands aren't my thing either. That date window _really _spoils what would otherwise be a very clean dial though.


----------



## james.mae

Davekaye90 said:


> To be fair, having a date is _considerably _more popular among non-WIS types. That's how you end up with a mess like this.


Speak for yourself! There's plenty of watch enthusiasts who prefer a date, like myself, as long as it's not horrendous, which is a subjective matter.

I think the date on that BP is the least of its aesthetic problems, lol.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

james.mae said:


> Speak for yourself! There's plenty of watch enthusiasts who prefer a date, like myself, as long as it's not horrendous, which is a subjective matter.
> 
> I think the date on that BP is the least of its aesthetic problems, lol.


I also prefer the date here because without the dial looks pretty empty and "too much space" The markers are tiny and for that price, it's nice to add some complication (don't mean movement wise, just visually).


----------



## yonsson

james.mae said:


> Speak for yourself! There's plenty of watch enthusiasts who prefer a date, like myself, as long as it's not horrendous, which is a subjective matter.
> 
> I think the date on that BP is the least of its aesthetic problems, lol.


I have owned two BPs (45mm & Mil-Spec) and the execution is flawless! I can take a misplaced date if the rest is 100%. When it comes to the 3rd!!!! Willard in only a few years, the chamfer bothers me the most. And the fact that the third!!! modern case is the worst of the three. If you can't get the case right the third!!! time, then why even bother?


----------



## Davekaye90

yonsson said:


> I have owned two BPs (45mm & Mil-Spec) and the execution is flawless! I can take a misplaced date if the rest is 100%. When it comes to the 3rd!!!! Willard in only a few years, the chamfer bothers me the most. And the fact that the third!!! modern case is the worst of the three. If you can't get the case right the third!!! time, then why even bother?


It wouldn't bug me so much if it was properly oriented, rather than just taking a 3 o'clock date wheel and sticking the hole in the wrong place. The fact that Glycine can manage that at $500 with a third party movement, and BP can't (or can't be bothered to) at $10,000 with their own movement I think is rather lame.


----------



## bnelson293

I can see why some people would prefer the orientation Glycine has gone with there. But others prefer it the other way. I don’t always like 4:30 dates, but when I do, I prefer them oriented along the curve of the date wheel, not in the Glycine way. It doesn’t advance the conversation much to just say that one way is “properly oriented” as if that settles the matter.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Oh my God, 35MAS with Yellow dial 🤩🤩🤩









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 15


I diver solar sono molto interessanti SRPG61K....---..SRPG63K.png....---..SRPF93K........---..SRPF94K........SRPG65K




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## Kev161

AlvaroVitali said:


> Oh my God, 35MAS with Yellow dial 🤩🤩🤩
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 15
> 
> 
> I diver solar sono molto interessanti SRPG61K....---..SRPG63K.png....---..SRPF93K........---..SRPF94K........SRPG65K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


I would seriously consider it if it was more like a mustard yellow, just personal preference.
Like this Raven for example:


----------



## Ryan1881

AlvaroVitali said:


> Oh my God, 35MAS with Yellow dial 🤩🤩🤩
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 15
> 
> 
> I diver solar sono molto interessanti SRPG61K....---..SRPG63K.png....---..SRPF93K........---..SRPF94K........SRPG65K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


Pretty cool


----------



## SKYWATCH007

That yellow looks sick! 
@hodinky is slacking I'm surprised he didn't show this to us.


----------



## ahonobaka

That is definitely my next Seiko. I've always regretted not buying the yellow dial SKX and this more than makes up for it! (If it’s real)


----------



## hodinky

SKYWATCH007 said:


> That yellow looks sick!
> @hodinky is slacking I'm surprised he didn't show this to us.


Yep. Only Astron
*SSH105J*


----------



## Tltuae

Damn that's one sick looking watch.


----------



## huwp

Huh - Astrons becoming more affordable, unfortunately also becoming too small at the same time.

Edit - as pointed out below, without GPS. Only radio sync. More of a Brightz than an Astron really.


----------



## yonsson

AlvaroVitali said:


> Oh my God, 35MAS with Yellow dial 🤩🤩🤩
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 15
> 
> 
> I diver solar sono molto interessanti SRPG61K....---..SRPG63K.png....---..SRPF93K........---..SRPF94K........SRPG65K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


Also looking forward to SEIKOs April fools joke.


----------



## Joll71

yonsson said:


> I have owned two BPs (45mm & Mil-Spec) and the execution is flawless! I can take a misplaced date if the rest is 100%. When it comes to the 3rd!!!! Willard in only a few years, the chamfer bothers me the most. And the fact that the third!!! modern case is the worst of the three. If you can't get the case right the third!!! time, then why even bother?


For me, this third Willard is the only one that looks interesting. Nice pics, BTW.


----------



## konners

AlvaroVitali said:


> Oh my God, 35MAS with Yellow dial ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 15
> 
> 
> I diver solar sono molto interessanti SRPG61K....---..SRPG63K.png....---..SRPF93K........---..SRPF94K........SRPG65K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


I'm feeling this one!


----------



## SKYWATCH007

huwp said:


> Huh - Astrons becoming more affordable, unfortunately also becoming too small at the same time.


What's the size on these?


----------



## 6L35

SKYWATCH007 said:


> What's the size on these?


H47.9mm × W41.3mm × D10.6mm 


https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/special/products/en/astron/SBXY009


----------



## SKYWATCH007

6L35 said:


> H47.9mm × W41.3mm × D10.6mm
> 
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/special/products/en/astron/SBXY009


Thanks! They're Ti also. The models with leather straps are a touch more $ but L2L they're shorter and 1mm approx thicker.. wonder why?


----------



## yonsson

They updated ISO6425 2018. That's the reason all new SEIKO diver's have a index @3 or date elsewhere.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Is that Yellow SPB227 an April fool's joke??


----------



## 6L35

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Thanks! They're Ti also. The models with leather straps are a touch more $ but L2L they're shorter and 1mm approx thicker.. wonder why?


The cases are different. I hadn't noticed til now.


----------



## Xhantos

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15800391
> 
> They updated ISO6425 2018. That's the reason all new SEIKO diver's have a index @3 or date elsewhere.


Yes, so they say. But who actually updated the ISO specs? Did this update happen despite Seiko's objection? How much influence does Seiko have with that ISO committee? I think they have whole lot of influence there.

*So I don't buy it. This is Seiko's fault, they cannot blame ISO specs for this.*


----------



## Joll71

Xhantos said:


> Yes, so they say. But who actually updated the ISO specs? Did this update happen despite Seiko's objection? How much influence does Seiko have with that ISO committee? I think they have whole lot of influence there.
> 
> *So I don't buy it. This is Seiko's fault, they cannot blame ISO specs for this.*


Why don't you write to ISO and ask them why Seiko made them do it.









About us


ISO brings together global experts to develop International Standards that help solve problems and drive innovation.




www.iso.org


----------



## Xhantos

Joll71 said:


> Why don't you write to ISO and ask them why Seiko made them do it.


Don't you think that question should be directed to Seiko? How would ISO know why Seiko did what it did?


----------



## yonsson

SEIKO has always abided by the JIS standards which are based on the ISO standards. There’s no controversy here.


----------



## MKN

Xhantos said:


> Yes, so they say. But who actually updated the ISO specs? Did this update happen despite Seiko's objection? How much influence does Seiko have with that ISO committee? I think they have whole lot of influence there.
> 
> *So I don't buy it. This is Seiko's fault, they cannot blame ISO specs for this.*


Maybe Seiko thinks this is a better design and that your opinion doesn't matter?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhantos

MadsNilsson said:


> Maybe Seiko thinks this is a better design and that your opinion doesn't matter?


That's it and I get it. And I'm looking forward to no-date designs.

But it's not like poor Seiko had to do what evil ISO forced it to do... Most probably the other way around.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15800391
> 
> They updated ISO6425 2018. That's the reason all new SEIKO diver's have a index @3 or date elsewhere.


My guess is that it was time for Seiko to renew their ISO accreditation and certification. Maybe this will finally dispel the myth that _every_ watch coming off the assembly line has been ISO certified. Then again, who am I kidding? We would still fail to grasp the not-so-nuanced difference between Seiko's ISO accreditation, ISO certification of a model, and the certification or mere compliance of each watch individually at the time Seiko was accredited or the model was certified.


----------



## noenmon

Xhantos said:


> Yes, so they say. But who actually updated the ISO specs? Did this update happen despite Seiko's objection? How much influence does Seiko have with that ISO committee? I think they have whole lot of influence there.


You know that how ISO works is publicly available information, right?


----------



## Joll71

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Is that Yellow SPB227 an April fool's joke??


Probably. Open the image in a new tab - the image is called 'Screenshot_2021-02-25-SPB213J1-png-Orange'. Looks suspect to me, as it's a) not February b) not an SPB213 and c) not orange.


----------



## Xhantos

noenmon said:


> You know that how ISO works is publicly available information, right?


OK, if information is publicly available can you fetch the following (I wasn't able to):

- How much weight, influence does Seiko have with ISO6425 committee? What are the chances that some rule becomes spec if Seiko opposes?

- Within the committee who proposed this 'lume every 5 minute marker' rule? Who were opposed to it, who were in favor? For many years (since at least the 1996 version of the spec) it was OK to have an ISO compliant dive watch without this 'new' rule...

- Specifically did Seiko oppose this at all (assuming it wasn't their proposal to begin with)?

I'll be eternally grateful if you can obtain and post the above information (which should be publicly available I guess). Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joll71

Xhantos said:


> OK, if information is publicly available can you fetch the following (I wasn't able to):
> 
> - How much weight, influence does Seiko have with ISO6425 committee? What are the chances that some rule becomes spec if Seiko opposes?
> 
> - Within the committee who proposed this 'lume every 5 minute marker' rule? Who were opposed to it, who were in favor? For many years (since at least the 1996 version of the spec) it was OK to have an ISO compliant dive watch without this 'new' rule...
> 
> - Specifically did Seiko oppose this at all (assuming it wasn't their proposal to begin with)?
> 
> I'll be eternally grateful if you can obtain and post the above information (which should be publicly available I guess). Thanks in advance.


This is getting tedious now. Perhaps you'd care to explain why Seiko pushed through a change to the ISO regs - just so that they had to shoe-horn little lume plots next to date windows, and move dates altogether to clumsy new 4-5 positions.

And while you're at it, let us into your secret that Seiko control the ISO


----------



## valuewatchguy

now this is funny!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Story time!

*ISO:* We have updated our standards to better reflect the needs of those seeking said standard.
*Seiko:* We have been making diver's watches based on the old standard.
*ISO:* We have updated our standards to better reflect the needs of those seeking said standard.
*Seiko:* But adding a lumed marker at 3 o'clock is ugly.
*ISO:* We have updated our standards to better reflect the needs of those seeking said standard.
*Watch Community:* Why did Seiko add a lumed marker at 3 o'clock? It is ugly.
*ISO:* We have updated our standards to better reflect the needs of those seeking said standard.
*Seiko:* We will add an ugly lumed marker at 3 o'clock or move the date window to adhere to the new ISO standard and renew our certification.
*Watch Community:* You could have done more, Seiko. Why do you hate us? I will only put up with this at gray market prices from five years ago. Also, stop making watches that are not for me.
*Seiko:* ...
*ISO:* Do you even dive, bro? Now if you will excuse us, we _literally_ have thousands of other non-watch-related standards to review.

...and SCENE!


----------



## SkxRobbie

I have an SKX173 and an SKXA35 with little lume slivers next to date. My SXK009 has none but it makes no difference to me ethier way so im suprised some people are so passinate about an extra sliver of lume?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

SkxRobbie said:


> I have an SKX173 and an SKXA35 with little lume slivers next to date. My SXK009 has none but it makes no difference to me ethier way so im suprised some people are so passinate about an extra sliver of lume?


We are easily triggered by things we do not understand. (I will never forgive the Mars, Inc. for discontinuing PB Max candy bar for business reasons to which I am obviously not privy.)


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

Xhantos said:


> Yes, so they say. But who actually updated the ISO specs? Did this update happen despite Seiko's objection? How much influence does Seiko have with that ISO committee? I think they have whole lot of influence there.
> 
> *So I don't buy it. This is Seiko's fault, they cannot blame ISO specs for this.*


The ISO is an independent organization and not a rubber stamp for Seiko's whims.
It would be improper and unethical for Seiko to overtly influence ISO or for ISO to 
be influenced by Seiko. Blaming Seiko for not engaging in shady lobbying practices to
satisfy your jewelry aesthetic desires is beyond lame. Let ISO set the standards and
let Seiko follow (or not) the standards.


----------



## noenmon

Xhantos said:


> OK, if information is publicly available can you fetch the following (I wasn't able to):


It always feels a bit off, when someone claims to not get to a piece of information that is well documented on the internet. Even if you are smart, some things cannot be be solved from deduction. So aquiring that knowledge is a basic step. But let's say you're genuine in your inability to visit ISOs website and read about their procedures and the way they work, there's currently no new watch to hate so why not go through this:

ISO is a NGO with parttaking national branches. JISC is the Japanese organization on a national level in Japan. ISO is not legally binding, but often companies depend on ISO compliance so you can be sure that something you order is in fact up to it's task. This might come in handy when your equipment must be able to protect you from let's say a virus.

When a ISO standard is revised a technical committee takes care of it. This is done by a selected national organization, in this case the Committee Manager is Mr Patrick Lötscher of the Swiss Association for Standardization. There is no direct involvement from anyone from JISC in the committee. In fact the contact address for the technical committee is given as:
Federation of the Swiss Watch Industry, FH
Watch Industry Standards Department (NIHS)
Rue d'Argent 6
2502 Bienne
Switzerland

So maybe it's not so directly influenced by Seiko.
But of course, the JISC as a parttaking member of ISO gets a vote. As do eight other national orgs. ISO states that a new standard is accepted if 2/3 of the votes are in favour. So now that the procedure of revising or creating a standard should be clear, i still don't see how Seikos influence would be greater that convincing JISC to vote no.


----------



## mykkus

Xhantos said:


> Yes, so they say. But who actually updated the ISO specs? Did this update happen despite Seiko's objection? How much influence does Seiko have with that ISO committee? I think they have whole lot of influence there.
> 
> *So I don't buy it. This is Seiko's fault, they cannot blame ISO specs for this.*


Just because you think something is a certain way, doesn't mean that's actually the way it works.

Companies have no pull with ISO. You meet their standards or lose certification..


----------



## valuewatchguy

SkxRobbie said:


> I have an SKX173 and an SKXA35 with little lume slivers next to date. My SXK009 has none but it makes no difference to me ethier way so im suprised some people are so passinate about an extra sliver of lume?


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

noenmon said:


> It always feels a bit off, when someone claims to not get to a piece of information that is well documented on the internet. Even if you are smart, some things cannot be be solved from deduction. So aquiring that knowledge is a basic step. But let's say you're genuine in your inability to visit ISOs website and read about their procedures and the way they work, there's currently no new watch to hate so why not go through this:
> 
> ISO is a NGO with parttaking national branches. JISC is the Japanese organization on a national level in Japan. ISO is not legally binding, but often companies depend on ISO compliance so you can be sure that something you order is in fact up to it's task. This might come in handy when your equipment must be able to protect you from let's say a virus.
> 
> When a ISO standard is revised a technical committee takes care of it. This is done by a selected national organization, in this case the Committee Manager is Mr Patrick Lötscher of the Swiss Association for Standardization. There is no direct involvement from anyone from JISC in the committee. In fact the contact address for the technical committee is given as:
> Federation of the Swiss Watch Industry, FH
> Watch Industry Standards Department (NIHS)
> Rue d'Argent 6
> 2502 Bienne
> Switzerland
> 
> So maybe it's not so directly influenced by Seiko.
> But of course, the JISC as a parttaking member of ISO gets a vote. As do eight other national orgs. ISO states that a new standard is accepted if 2/3 of the votes are in favour. So now that the procedure of revising or creating a standard should be clear, i still don't see how Seikos influence would be greater that convincing JISC to vote no.


Good info. Perhaps Seiko felt it was improper to engage in any direct lobbying of ISO on specific standards.
That's actually a good idea to have an arms length relationship between a manufacturer and the ISO. It benefits
both parties and maintains ISO independence. Credibility is important. As you mentioned it always interesting 
when someone can't make the minimal effort to use the Google Machine to resolve their own confusion. The poster made a comment,
didn't research it, expected you to research the issue for him, and then will move the goal posts on his next post.









Annual Report 2019


Journey to a new strategy If you want to know what we achieved in 2019, check out our latest annual report. This includes our high-impact standards, production facts and figures and how we reached standards users around the world. The report also covers the journey that we took, together with...




www.iso.org


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

noenmon said:


> there's currently no new watch to hate so why not go through this


Like the tide, they will return.


----------



## Kev161




----------



## Xhantos

Thank you all.

My point is: *'updated ISO standards' is not a valid excuse for the current (ugly) designs in any case*.

Nobody, not even the market is forcing Seiko to make ISO compliant dive watches, Seiko can implement a better, higher standard of its own (like some others). So, IMHO, Seiko believes in this updated specs even if it means ugly designs, and that's OK. But then *SEIKO (or people speaking for Seiko) should take responsibility and should not blame the new ISO specs* as an excuse..

ISO is an NGO that sells you specs, so, on paper, in theory, all is in order. Technical committee cannot be influenced!!! How dare we even think about this?!?!! ISO is independent, yeah, of course, Googled it and it is written on their site, what more evidence do we need? Maybe we can continue this part of the discussion when you come back to the real world


----------



## mykkus

Xhantos said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> My point is: *'updated ISO standards' is not a valid excuse for the current (ugly) designs in any case*.
> 
> Nobody, not even the market is forcing Seiko to make ISO compliant dive watches, Seiko can implement a better, higher standard of its own (like some others). So, IMHO, Seiko believes in this updated specs even if it means ugly designs, and that's OK. But then *SEIKO (or people speaking for Seiko) should take responsibility and should not blame the new ISO specs* as an excuse..
> 
> ISO is an NGO that sells you specs, so, on paper, in theory, all is in order. Technical committee cannot be influenced!!! How dare we even think about this?!?!! ISO is independent, yeah, of course, Googled it and it is written on their site, what more evidence do we need? Maybe we can continue this part of the discussion when you come back to the real world


the real world is. They made a change; You dislike it. Fair enough.
Don't buy one. Or do and have the dial modded. Vote with your wallet. At anyrate the hand wringing and excessive bashing of design (which is likely the most cost effecitve way they had to conform to the new standard, something they value being able to offer) gets a bit tiresome.
My 2 cents.
Buy a watch you like and move on.


----------



## Mmpaste

yonsson said:


> View attachment 15800391
> 
> They updated ISO6425 2018. That's the reason all new SEIKO diver's have a index @3 or date elsewhere.


These don't need no sticking update. Index at three and day/date at three and a reasonable size to boot!








But I'm waiting for the day someone actually notices (1) my watch; (2) my diver's watch and then remarks "Cool, do you even dive, Bro?" At which point, I can honestly reply "You bet your ass I don't "!


----------



## Xhantos

SkxRobbie said:


> I have an SKX173 and an SKXA35 with little lume slivers next to date. My SXK009 has none but it makes no difference to me ethier way so im suprised some people are so passinate about an extra sliver of lume?


SKX173 and SKXA35 are OK.

Can you see it below? One of them is ugly.


----------



## Watchout63

Am I the only one that thinks Dive watches when shopping Seiko? If I want a dressier watch, Seiko is the one of the last choices for me. Now bring on the Diver's at 35% less price.


----------



## daytripper

Do those Astrons have the quick-adjust underneath the clasp? Or is that only the super expensive ones?


----------



## MKN

daytripper said:


> Do those Astrons have the quick-adjust underneath the clasp? Or is that only the super expensive ones?


The pictures posted above shows classic pin adjustment in the clasp..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychobooe

I really like those new Astrons. The green-dialed version, SBXY011, looks especially good on their website. Unfortunately, I also noticed that those new Astrons are NOT GPS-sync. They are only radio-sync. I was under the impression that all Astrons were GPS-sync.


----------



## Ryan1881

Xhantos said:


> SKX173 and SKXA35 are OK.
> 
> Can you see it below? One of them is ugly.
> View attachment 15801199


Only one is ugly?


----------



## Tickstart

Since it's public information, who in the ISO 6425 committee was it that farted?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Tickstart said:


> Since it's public information, who in the ISO 6425 committee was it that farted?


Apparently, the fart was last released by independent committee with neither the consent of Seiko nor of WatchUSeek forum members in 2018.


----------



## mconlonx

noenmon said:


> ... the Committee Manager is Mr Patrick Lötscher of the Swiss Association for Standardization.


Aha! So you're saying the Swiss basically sabotaged Seiko divers...?


----------



## Davekaye90

Xhantos said:


> SKX173 and SKXA35 are OK.
> 
> Can you see it below? One of them is ugly.
> View attachment 15801199


Yup, the issue isn't "lume existing at 3." Seiko's dials run small, but there's still space to put it there. The Samurai has had it forever, and it looks perfectly fine. The issue is that by going to steel rehauts in place of their old indexed chapter rings in many of the newer models, they've decided to put the minute track at the edge of the dial, and move the markers inboard. That look works perfectly well when there's no 3 o'clock pip required, as on the initial SPB14x models. With the new requirement though, regardless of who's responsible for it, it doesn't really work.

It _especially _doesn't work on the latest MM300s, which have even smaller dials than the standard 28.5mm used in the 4R and 6R based divers. I really cringe though at what the next SLA range 62MAS reissue is going to look like, assuming they make more of them. The 043 just got in under the old spec, but newer ones wouldn't be able to if they want to keep the "Diver's" tag on the dial. There's really no way to fix that without ruining the design.


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchout63 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Dive watches when shopping Seiko? If I want a dressier watch, Seiko is the one of the last choices for me. Now bring on the Diver's at 35% less price.


Divers are definitely what they're most known for, but Seiko actually has a fair number of quite nice dress watches. I think the SARX057 is still my pick of the Presage line. The Seiko models with leaf hands and Romans for whatever reason have never done anything for me. I'm not necessarily against that style, I just think Cartier does it way better.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> Yup, the issue isn't "lume existing at 3." Seiko's dials run small, but there's still space to put it there. The Samurai has had it forever, and it looks perfectly fine. The issue is that by going to steel rehauts in place of their old indexed chapter rings in many of the newer models, they've decided to put the minute track at the edge of the dial, and move the markers inboard. That look works perfectly well when there's no 3 o'clock pip required, as on the initial SPB14x models. With the new requirement though, regardless of who's responsible for it, it doesn't really work.
> 
> It _especially _doesn't work on the latest MM300s, which have even smaller dials than the standard 28.5mm used in the 4R and 6R based divers. I really cringe though at what the next SLA range 62MAS reissue is going to look like, assuming they make more of them. The 043 just got in under the old spec, but newer ones wouldn't be able to if they want to keep the "Diver's" tag on the dial. There's really no way to fix that without ruining the design.


Who knows maybe they figure out how to make a lumed date window? Nodus did it already


----------



## boatswain

I think the answer could be as simple as luming the existing small 15 minute marker in the track. Perhaps for symmetry also lume the minute markers at 60, 30, and 45. No need to try and make it as large as the other full indices. It would be small and not as bright but would meet the spec.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Joll71 said:


> Probably. Open the image in a new tab - the image is called 'Screenshot_2021-02-25-SPB213J1-png-Orange'. Looks suspect to me, as it's a) not February b) not an SPB213 and c) not orange.


Yea that's too bad just saw that. It leads back to the Blue bezel/white dial. I guess someone just played around with the image. It's not that strange of a thought tho since they've made many yellow dials before. It looks nice.

The forum from where it came from also posted a red dialed alpinist which I don't think is real forsure lol



https://upload.forumfree.net/i/ff7274906/5045CA10-0103-4A6E-80F1-5F0EA23FC946.jpeg


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Hello, @hodinky would you be able to confirm the SPB 227 (Yellow dial) is a real model to come, or just a April fools, or you are not sure?

Thanks


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## Slant

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15801846


FAKE!!! No ugly lume plot at 3 on the minute track 🤣


----------



## Kev161

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15801846






we all know what day is today 😂.


----------



## ahonobaka

Indeed, he confirmed the maroon was a photoshop in his IG story!


----------



## Cosmodromedary

valuewatchguy said:


> Who knows maybe they figure out how to make a lumed date window? Nodus did it already
> View attachment 15801557


I was about to say "lume the date wheel", but what Nodus did there is even better. Where there is will, there is way.


----------



## fillerbunny

Cosmodromedary said:


> I was about to say "lume the date wheel", but what Nodus did there is even better. Where there is will, there is way.


Helm's approach is nice, too.


----------



## Kev161

Just saw these in @conrad227 's thread: New Seiko Tic Tac Collaboration SZSB025, SZSB026 
There's a link to the website and specs.


----------



## Xhantos

Kev161 said:


> Just saw these in @conrad227 's thread: New Seiko Tic Tac Collaboration SZSB025, SZSB026
> There's a link to the website and specs.
> View attachment 15802384
> View attachment 15802386
> View attachment 15802389


4R35 without a date. I love that part, wonder how the crown works and if there is a date wheel behind the dial...


----------



## fillerbunny

Xhantos said:


> 4R35 without a date. I love that part, wonder how the crown works and if there is a date wheel behind the dial...


Yes there is, 4R38/NH38 is the no-date one (with open heart).


----------



## Kev161

Xhantos said:


> 4R35 without a date. I love that part, wonder how the crown works and if there is a date wheel behind the dial...


Noticed that too, I wonder why beign Seiko themselves didn't put an NH38 in there.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

These look cheap to me. Maybe it's the pictures, but the last Tic Tacs are nicer!


----------



## FBMJ

Bingo! After reading this discussion I realized a new difference in the new JDM Mini Turtle, it now has lume in the 3 o'clock position.


----------



## yonsson

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Hello, @hodinky would you be able to confirm the SPB 227 (Yellow dial) is a real model to come, or just a April fools, or you are not sure?
> 
> Thanks


It's a April fools joke.


----------



## Ryan1881

yonsson said:


> It's a April fools joke.


Well that's disappointing. There's a difference between making a joke and producing a total fake for April fools.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Yea same here I was actually going to ask my AD about that yellow...oh well...


----------



## JTK Awesome

fillerbunny said:


> Yes there is, 4R38/NH38 is the no-date one (with open heart).


Bingo, my wife's Seiko Lukia has this movement.


----------



## vsh




----------



## Ed.YANG

Xhantos said:


> 4R35 without a date. I love that part, wonder how the crown works and if there is a date wheel behind the dial...


Say hi to the European Elder Cousin!


----------



## noenmon

Seems to be some kind of trend










But then there's nothing new ever


----------



## Comalv

I love the tuxedo dial on my Vario Empire and these Seiko look even better, so why not


----------



## bearbear

Oof. I told myself I wouldn't buy another Seiko, but these tuxedos are fire. Really liking what appears to be a tapered bracelet.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

I like them, too, and I am rethinking the Longines Heritage Classic Tuxedo even though that has my preferred small seconds. (I need to see the Longines's all polish case in person, though.)


----------



## fluence4

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161

fluence4 said:


> View attachment 15812458
> 
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


Thought the same but if I posted it there they would come at me with pitchforks calling me a Rolex hater.


----------



## james.mae

fluence4 said:


> View attachment 15812458
> 
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


That GS looks like broccoli.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

james.mae said:


> That GS looks like broccoli.


It's from the new exclusive US release Vegetables collection. I can't wait for the carrot!


----------



## bearbear

james.mae said:


> That GS looks like broccoli.


Cannot unsee.


----------



## BRAUN XXIII

james.mae said:


> That GS looks like broccoli.


Soon other designs will be out such as kyoho, shiitake, enoki, shimeji, and other types of tree barks in addition to birch =)


----------



## johnMcKlane

BRAUN XXIII said:


> Soon other designs will be out such as kyoho, shiitake, enoki, shimeji, and other types of tree barks in addition to birch =)


this is really great but a pictures would have been better !


----------



## SISL

The Sharp Edged Presage models are lovely...


----------



## BigglesPapi

vsh said:


>


I have already fallen in love with the nigiri watch!


----------



## AlvaroVitali

From Thailand an orange Monster 👹









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 17


Bravo Flavio, neanche io conosco questo Anime, non sono riuscito neanche a trovare l'orologio nel sito elencato




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## Biggles3

LE Monster released soon, online purchase only it seems and may be Thailand only.









Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73

Biggles3 said:


> LE Monster released soon, online purchase only it seems and may be Thailand only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


Wow looks cool


----------



## pojo1806

Biggles3 said:


> LE Monster released soon, online purchase only it seems and may be Thailand only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


As someone with the OG Orange Monster I kinda hate it...


----------



## Watch19




----------



## Tanker G1

I use the Chipotle app to order my Boruto.


----------



## Xhantos

Watch19 said:


> View attachment 15825029


This is like 5 months old news. Anyways, SRPF69 is my favorite as Sasuke is my favorite character.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Xhantos said:


> This is like 5 months old news. Anyways, SRPF69 is my favorite as Sasuke is my favorite character.


I think the Sasuke model is the best of the lot followed by the Boruto model. I would own one if I was not so desperately trying to pare down my watch collection.


----------



## johnMcKlane

white dial MM200 ... please


----------



## Predictabilly

yonsson said:


> Haven't been active here lately because I've been soooo disappointed with the spring releases. The SEIKO/GS spring collection is totally uninspiring.
> 
> A third 6105-8010 case in 3 years.... really? That's the only thing you can come up with? And still, with a third try you still make a fugly version with a made up chamfer, whyyyy??? Did Mr Kubo start working for another company and got replaced by someone who doesn't know SEIKOs design history? This is rubbish! Why not just make a good 8L no nonsense 6105-8000 and make it a standard model?
> 
> Nobody has been asking for a new 44-45mm 8L diver!
> 
> The only exciting models for this spring is the Birch GS (which is stupid expensive) and the SBGX341 which they of course decided shouldn't be a WW model.
> 
> I know there's potentially exciting things to come during autumn, but seriously, just give us a good 200m diver that's smaller than 44mm and with a proper clasp. It's been requested for the last 10 years and it's the reason the SLA017 got sold out before it hit the stores. Why on earth can't SEIKO just do what "everybody" wants? The SPB143 came close but the 6R35 sucks. Why should we accept bad time keeping at these price points?
> 
> _Rant over. _


im on my 6th or 7th 6R15/35 and I've never had a single watch deviate more than +/- 8spd. keeping the, fully wound is the key. ive tested it and when the PR depleted the watches get wayyy out of their usual accuracy.


----------



## Aspirin-san

I don't really mind the Naruto branded watches but... The ones with Gundam and Patlabor were 10 times better/cooler. Then again those are like a tad bit more of a premium franchises. A while ago G - Shock even made some Akira themed watches who disappeared in a snap.


----------



## fillerbunny

Aspirin-san said:


> I don't really mind the Naruto branded watches but... The ones with Gundam and Patlabor were 10 times better/cooler.


The Gundam collabs were 10 times more expensive, as well...


----------



## Aspirin-san

fillerbunny said:


> The Gundam collabs were 10 times more expensive, as well...


Like I said



Aspirin-san said:


> Then again those are like a tad bit more of a premium franchises


Comes with the territory


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Does anyone know when those field looking ones are coming out? Also that solar diver that sort of resembles the spb143/47/49 series...


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Presage Open Heart









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 17


Bravo Flavio, neanche io conosco questo Anime, non sono riuscito neanche a trovare l'orologio nel sito elencato




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## timetellinnoob

welp, looks like, according to some of the recent ones posted on that Novita Seiko forum, Seiko is ushering in a lot of gradient dials...


----------



## kamonjj

Is seiko doing any reissues this year?


----------



## 74notserpp

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Does anyone know when those field looking ones are coming out? Also that solar diver that sort of resembles the spb143/47/49 series...


The fieldmasters are released on 14/5.

Preorder available from Sakura Watches for one.

I'm liking this model, SBDY099









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

74notserpp said:


> The fieldmasters are released on 14/5.
> 
> Preorder available from Sakura Watches for one.
> 
> I'm liking this model, SBDY099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a brand new case?

42.4 mm Diameter?


----------



## 74notserpp

valuewatchguy said:


> Is that a brand new case?
> 
> 42.4 mm Diameter?


A downsized turtle case?

45.2 x 42.4 mm
11.7mm thick
20mm lugs









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71

74notserpp said:


> A downsized turtle case?
> 
> 45.2 x 42.4 mm
> 11.7mm thick
> 20mm lugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder if a revised turtle using this smaller case will be forthcoming in the future


----------



## Guzmannosaurus

74notserpp said:


> The fieldmasters are released on 14/5.
> 
> Preorder available from Sakura Watches for one.
> 
> I'm liking this model, SBDY099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4.5 date windows


----------



## mconlonx

Seiko: divers with lume plots next to the date, at 3, to meet new ISO standards; Laurel re-issue with date at 3
New and upcoming Seikos thread: 🤮
Seiko: OK, date at 4:30
New and upcoming Seikos thread: No, not like that...


----------



## Kev161

mconlonx said:


> Seiko: divers with lume plots next to the date, at 3, to meet new ISO standards; Laurel re-issue with date at 3
> New and upcoming Seikos thread: 🤮
> Seiko: OK, date at 4:30
> New and upcoming Seikos thread: No, not like that...


They've done it before where the lume plot at 3 doesn't get in between the markers.








Like this 💁‍♂️:









and then there's this...


----------



## dan13rla

mconlonx said:


> Seiko: divers with lume plots next to the date, at 3, to meet new ISO standards; Laurel re-issue with date at 3
> New and upcoming Seikos thread: 🤮
> Seiko: OK, date at 4:30
> New and upcoming Seikos thread: No, not like that...


I wonder if it would count if Seiko used lume in the day and date discs instead?


----------



## fillerbunny

dan13rla said:


> I wonder if it would count if Seiko used lume in the day and date discs instead?


Not for a midnight dive.


----------



## Tanker G1

Get the no-date 6R31 in a 42mm SPB diver and I'll be on it like a fat kid on a cupcake.


----------



## Davekaye90

The 28.5mm dial can fit a lumed marker at 3 just fine. The Samurai and Baby Tuna have had lumed markers there well before the ISO change. What it CAN'T do is have it line up with inboard markers as on the SPB14x, 18x, Willard reissues, etc. _That's _the problem. The rest of the markers have migrated inwards to make room for a minute track behind them (so as to match the original 62MAS and Willard), and you can't fit a lumed marker there anymore without eating into that minute track.

There's really no good solution, and I don't see Seiko doing a lumed date wheel, so that's what you get now. 4:30 dates, or awkward 3 o'clock blobs shoved into the minute track.


----------



## NicoD

I'm really glad to have been able to stock on Seiko divers before they decided to finally implement the "new" (from 2018) ISO updated specs!

I'm going to stick to my SPB and SLAs for a very long time 😊


----------



## One-Seventy

Davekaye90 said:


> The 28.5mm dial can fit a lumed marker at 3 just fine. The Samurai and Baby Tuna have had lumed markers there well before the ISO change. What it CAN'T do is have it line up with inboard markers as on the SPB14x, 18x, Willard reissues, etc. _That's _the problem. The rest of the markers have migrated inwards to make room for a minute track behind them (so as to match the original 62MAS and Willard), and you can't fit a lumed marker there anymore without eating into that minute track.
> 
> There's really no good solution, and I don't see Seiko doing a lumed date wheel, so that's what you get now. 4:30 dates, or awkward 3 o'clock blobs shoved into the minute track.


What about:

Lengthening all the other markers slightly (around 1mm)
Narrow blob on the inside of the 3, such that the inner edge of the lume blob at 3 extends no further into the dial than other markers

?

Looking at an original 62MAS, the markers are proportionally slightly longer than the SPB14x series anyway. I reckon they could adjust the marker sizes enough to incorporate date wheel at 3 into the marker, with an inner blob instead of an unmatched outer.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Field Turtles officially released:









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 17


Bravo Flavio, neanche io conosco questo Anime, non sono riuscito neanche a trovare l'orologio nel sito elencato




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## konners

AlvaroVitali said:


> Field Turtles officially released:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 17
> 
> 
> Bravo Flavio, neanche io conosco questo Anime, non sono riuscito neanche a trovare l'orologio nel sito elencato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


My hope is Seiko utilise this case for a new smaller cased turtle-style diver. As much as I like the turtle, I wouldn't mind a smaller version (that isn't the mini)!


----------



## miggy8822

Was looking through the seiko website today and noticed that they have changed the lume plot at 3 on the other marine master models as well


----------



## AlvaroVitali

The dial of the new render of the Monster King Mongkut's Institute of Technology appears different, there is no a dégradé finishing:









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 18


Orendi CITAZIONE (Det. Briscoe @ 12/4/2021, 18:30) Fonte Flavio, una non precisata Limited Meglio senza il degradè




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## Tanker G1

miggy8822 said:


> Was looking through the seiko website today and noticed that they have changed the lume plot at 3 on the other marine master models as well


Glad I have the 'before' version. The cutout in the chapter ring to make room for the lume is unfortunate. I like my framed date window as well. I'd love a no-date MM300 with a 9S61 in it.


----------



## mi6_

I’m ok with the lume added at 3 o’clock by the date window. I think it actually balances out the dial better with the 9 o’clock marker. But I can understand why some dislike it as well. Not a deal breaker for me at least.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

I agree with others in that a lumed date wheel or lumed date-frame would be best, but we all know Seiko isn't gonna do that. I'm personally fine with the added lume marker next to the date window. But having it cut into and disrupt the chapter ring as on the MM300 is egregious. At that point, just make it the MM300 a damn no-date watch.


----------



## MrDisco99

Does the field turtle say "diver's" anywhere on it?


----------



## fillerbunny

MrDisco99 said:


> Does the field turtle say "diver's" anywhere on it?


It clearly does not meet the requirements - no dive time indicator, for one - so I'd say that's a definite "no".


----------



## Davekaye90

Seikosha-Tom said:


> I agree with others in that a lumed date wheel or lumed date-frame would be best, but we all know Seiko isn't gonna do that. I'm personally fine with the added lume marker next to the date window. But having it cut into and disrupt the chapter ring as on the MM300 is egregious. At that point, just make it the MM300 a damn no-date watch.


Yeah it seems to be worse on some than others. The MM300 uses a 28mm dial, which makes it even more of a problem than on the 4R and 6R divers. It just does not look good on that watch at all. I really cringe at what a future SLA 62MAS watch would look like with the update. Those use large dials by Seiko standards, but it all goes into the large marker frames and minute track.

These dials are so well balanced, and would just be ruined with an unfortunate little blob of lume on the right edge.


----------



## Kev161

miggy8822 said:


> Was looking through the seiko website today and noticed that they have changed the lume plot at 3 on the other marine master models as well
> View attachment 15830921


----------



## Kev161

MrDisco99 said:


> Does the field turtle say "diver's" anywhere on it?


Nope.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

Davekaye90 said:


> Yeah it seems to be worse on some than others. The MM300 uses a 28mm dial, which makes it even more of a problem than on the 4R and 6R divers. It just does not look good on that watch at all. I really cringe at what a future SLA 62MAS watch would look like with the update. Those use large dials by Seiko standards, but it all goes into the large marker frames and minute track.
> 
> These dials are so well balanced, and would just be ruined with an unfortunate little blob of lume on the right edge.


I think, particularly for these higher-end SLAxxx heritage reissues, Seiko should just drop the ISO Diver's requirement. While all mechanical watches are essentially jewellery pieces rather than tools these days, this goes doubly-so for these expensive heritage reissues. No one is seriously buying a SLA037 for the express purpose of going professional diving with it. So the Diver's certification really isn't as necessary for these type of watches (obviously Seiko can/should still build the watch to be durable enough to pass such certification). Plus, dropping the Diver's certification means they can revert to the 'WATER 200 RESIST' style of water resistance markings, which would be more in line with the original vintage models.


----------



## MrDisco99

Kev161 said:


> Nope.
> View attachment 15831672
> View attachment 15831674


Kinda pours water on the claim that the date position is to meet ISO requirements then.


----------



## fillerbunny

MrDisco99 said:


> Kinda pours water on the claim that the date position is to meet ISO requirements then.


There have been 4:30 dates on non-divers before...


----------



## A Single White Female

Seikosha-Tom said:


> I think, particularly for these higher-end SLAxxx heritage reissues, Seiko should just drop the ISO Diver's requirement. While all mechanical watches are essentially jewellery pieces rather than tools these days, this goes doubly-so for these expensive heritage reissues. No one is seriously buying a SLA037 for the express purpose of going professional diving with it. So the Diver's certification really isn't as necessary for these type of watches (obviously Seiko can/should still build the watch to be durable enough to pass such certification). Plus, dropping the Diver's certification means they can revert to the 'WATER 200 RESIST' style of water resistance markings, which would be more in line with the original vintage models.


I personally dive with all my dive watches.

If people don't dive in their dive watches I think they would be better served by a dress watch personally. Don't complain about dive watches having useful dive features.


----------



## Xhantos

A Single White Female said:


> I personally dive with all my dive watches.
> 
> If people don't dive in their dive watches I think they would be better served by a dress watch personally. Don't complain about dive watches having useful dive features.


I don't dive. That said, I have trouble understanding how a date window can be considered a useful *dive* *feature*.


----------



## 6L35

Xhantos said:


> I don't dive. That said, I have trouble understanding how a date window can be considered a useful *dive* *feature*.


It seems it's useful for saturation diving when they stay for weeks in pressured habitats.


----------



## Xhantos

6L35 said:


> It seems it's useful for saturation diving when they stay for weeks in pressured habitats.


hmm OK, you learn something new everyday.

From Wikipedia:
It is a very specialized form of diving; of the 3,300 commercial divers employed in the United States in 2015, only 336 were saturation divers.

I still think, us, desk divers are pretty important for the mechanical dive watch market. I will vote with my wallet which is all I can do anyway. I hope nodate dive watches from Seiko arrive soon.


----------



## Aspartame

Hmm field turtle, more like a pangolin

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

A Single White Female said:


> I personally dive with all my dive watches.
> 
> If people don't dive in their dive watches I think they would be better served by a dress watch personally.
> 
> What an utterly nonsensical statement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

Aspirin-san said:


> I don't really mind the Naruto branded watches but... The ones with Gundam and Patlabor were 10 times better/cooler. Then again those are like a tad bit more of a premium franchises. A while ago G - Shock even made some Akira themed watches who disappeared in a snap.


Wait..... They made Patlabor themed watches????


----------



## Aspirin-san

Commisar said:


> Wait..... They made Patlabor themed watches????


They did. GL finding one in sane price lol.
And hit is not some lazy half assed Gucci or Armani ****, the watch is genuinely cool af. Really affordable at starting price but... well...


----------



## Techme

Xhantos said:


> hmm OK, you learn something new everyday.
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> It is a very specialized form of diving; of the 3,300 commercial divers employed in the United States in 2015, only 336 were saturation divers.
> 
> I still think, us, desk divers are pretty important for the mechanical dive watch market. I will vote with my wallet which is all I can do anyway. I hope nodate dive watches from Seiko arrive soon.


Out there somewhere there is 336 saturation divers crying out in unison on their on private FB group, "Damn. Seiko finally listened to us. I can't wait to buy a new Seiko diver with a lume plot on the minute track at three. This will change the industry."

In all seriousness, I had a few a brewskies last night before pinballing through the hallway towards the bedroom. I was successfully able to read the (real) time 3:20, before telling my wife the (fake) time using my no lume at three MM200.

Can't wait for no date watches.


----------



## depwnz

I just read the advertisement on Hodinkee for the reissued King Seiko and it's ridden with false information. The writing is so ignorance it's laughable and sad at the same time.


----------



## Toshk

depwnz said:


> I just read the advertisement on Hodinkee for the reissued King Seiko and it's ridden with false information. The writing is so ignorance it's laughable and sad at the same time.


Are you surprised? . Their "writing" is almost as bad as their YouTube content.

Haven't visited that site for almost 5 years.


----------



## v1triol

Kev161 said:


> Nope.
> View attachment 15831672
> View attachment 15831674


I don't get the idea behind this _Field-Turtle_, but damn, those colour variations are good!


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Real pictures of new Alba 10 BAR. Price in Thailand around 155$.









Nuovi Alba 10 BAR automatici e corona al 4


Sono trapelati da un venditore Thai, a breve usciranno informazioni più dettagliate. Le ref. dovrebbero essere:..Verde AL4225X1.Pepsi/Blu




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## fillerbunny

AlvaroVitali said:


> Real pictures of new Alba 10 BAR. Price in Thailand around 155$.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuovi Alba 10 BAR automatici e corona al 4
> 
> 
> Sono trapelati da un venditore Thai, a breve usciranno informazioni più dettagliate. Le ref. dovrebbero essere:..Verde AL4225X1.Pepsi/Blu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


I think I need one. I don't necessarily _want _one, but the yet-unnamed red one speaks to me.

Anyone know where to get Thai Albas?


----------



## DaveD

Anyone know where to get Thai Albas?
[/QUOTE]

PM member Biggles3. If he can't source one he'll lead you in the right direction.


----------



## Godfather111

Dibs on calling these ALBA-core TUNAs


----------



## ashersky

What is that IIII in the day window? I googled Thai days of the week and that did not match...


----------



## Niko

ashersky said:


> What is that IIII in the day window? I googled Thai days of the week and that did not match...


Roman numerals?


----------



## dt75

ashersky said:


> What is that IIII in the day window? I googled Thai days of the week and that did not match...


Perhaps a weekday number per ISO 8601 dates standard, where a day is given a number; Monday=1






ISO week date - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Joll71

The Alba leak doesn't say that these are Thailand-limited, just that the info comes from a Thai AD. I'm sure these will be a global release.


----------



## fillerbunny

Joll71 said:


> The Alba leak doesn't say that these are Thailand-limited, just that the info comes from a Thai AD. I'm sure these will be a global release.


No Alba is a global release, I think they're an Asia-only brand. In Europe, for example, the (much lamer) equivalent is Lorus.


----------



## devmartin

ashersky said:


> What is that IIII in the day window? I googled Thai days of the week and that did not match...


For the Asian market seiko uses Roman numerals for the day wheel. This way it can be not just sold in Thailand (if it had a Thai day wheel) but all the other countries in Asia.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ashersky

devmartin said:


> For the Asian market seiko uses Roman numerals for the day wheel. This way it can be not just sold in Thailand (if it had a Thai day wheel) but all the other countries in Asia.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Ah...so is it one through seven in Roman numerals for day of the week, next to arabic numbers for date? I guess it's up to the user to decide if Sunday or Monday is 1?

Also, was going to ask "why IIII instead of IV?" but found this instead:



https://www.hautehorlogerie.org/en/encyclopaedia/glossary-of-watchmaking/s/roman-numeral-iiii-on-dials-1/



That discusses roman numerals on dials, but the explanation stands.


----------



## devmartin

ashersky said:


> Ah...so is it one through seven in Roman numerals for day of the week, next to arabic numbers for date? I guess it's up to the user to decide if Sunday or Monday is 1?
> 
> Also, was going to ask "why IIII instead of IV?" but found this instead:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hautehorlogerie.org/en/encyclopaedia/glossary-of-watchmaking/s/roman-numeral-iiii-on-dials-1/
> 
> 
> 
> That discusses roman numerals on dials, but the explanation stands.


Nope Monday is 1 since Sunday is colored in red. Hope this helps









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

ashersky said:


> What is that IIII in the day window? I googled Thai days of the week and that did not match...





https://www.hautehorlogerie.org/en/encyclopaedia/glossary-of-watchmaking/s/roman-numeral-iiii-on-dials-1/


----------



## miggy8822

mi6_ said:


> I'm ok with the lume added at 3 o'clock by the date window. I think it actually balances out the dial better with the 9 o'clock marker. But I can understand why some dislike it as well. Not a deal breaker for me at least.


I agree, looking at it on first glance it gives off a more balanced look. my problem however is when you will take a look at the lume shot, the 3 plot will clearly be outside the circumference of the dial

i just saw the updated spb143 today at the ad. beautiful, but iill have to pass


----------



## Davekaye90

miggy8822 said:


> I agree, looking at it on first glance it gives off a more balanced look. my problem however is when you will take a look at the lume shot, the 3 plot will clearly be outside the circumference of the dial
> 
> i just saw the updated spb143 today at the ad. beautiful, but iill have to pass
> 
> View attachment 15838129
> 
> 
> View attachment 15838131


Yeah I'm not a fan either. It's the placement of the rest of the markers that ultimately causes the problem. If the SPB051 was a new design coming out now, it wouldn't have this issue, it would look perfectly fine with that little blob at 3, just like it looks fine on the Sammy and Baby Tuna.

I'm glad that Seiko is moving away from indexed chapter rings as I don't especially like them, but they should do something like Omega does with the PO - make _all _of the markers part of the minute track. That way none of them look out of place.


----------



## A Single White Female

Xhantos said:


> I don't dive. That said, I have trouble understanding how a date window can be considered a useful *dive* *feature*.


Because, even though I dive, I spend most of my time on land. When I'm on land I like to know the day and date. And a quick look at my wrist is the easiest way to learn this information.

I like to carry that same piece of equipment, that I trust to tell me the time on land every single day, with me underwater as well. Because I wear it every day on land, I know it to be, at all times, working as it should so in the event of my dive computer failing, I can still time a safety stop if I need to.


----------



## A Single White Female

Davekaye90 said:


> Yeah I'm not a fan either. It's the placement of the rest of the markers that ultimately causes the problem. If the SPB051 was a new design coming out now, it wouldn't have this issue, it would look perfectly fine with that little blob at 3, just like it looks fine on the Sammy and Baby Tuna.
> 
> I'm glad that Seiko is moving away from indexed chapter rings as I don't especially like them, but they should do something like Omega does with the PO - make _all _of the markers part of the minute track. That way none of them look out of place.


I personally think what Seiko does is a better design choice, especially on the Turtle for example. The chapter ring maximizes the real estate of the dial and by having the indices further inward, makes reading the minute track more precise.

When it comes to function over form, Seiko Turtle is unbeatable. I find function to be the ultimate beauty.


----------



## Davekaye90

A Single White Female said:


> I personally think what Seiko does is a better design choice, especially on the Turtle for example. The chapter ring maximizes the real estate of the dial and by having the indices further inward, makes reading the minute track more precise.
> 
> When it comes to function over form, Seiko Turtle is unbeatable. I find function to be the ultimate beauty.


It really depends on the design of the watch. The Turtle and the SPB051 have fairly large dial openings, and so their chapter rings can have a much shallower slope and are a lot more useful than on say the SKX which is nearly vertical by comparison, and therefore harder to read than a minute track on the dial would be.


----------



## Joll71

miggy8822 said:


> I agree, looking at it on first glance it gives off a more balanced look. my problem however is when you will take a look at the lume shot, the 3 plot will clearly be outside the circumference of the dial
> 
> i just saw the updated spb143 today at the ad. beautiful, but iill have to pass
> 
> View attachment 15838129
> 
> 
> View attachment 15838131


And even worse, when you look at the watch in the dark, the lume reflects off the steel rehaut and so looks even further outside the dial. Made worse by the bevelled crystal


----------



## SkxRobbie

Joll71 said:


> And even worse, when you look at the watch in the dark, the lume reflects off the steel rehaut and so looks even further outside the dial. Made worse by the bevelled crystal


I still think that its a winner! It looks great and was thinking that maybe a lumed date window would be a win/win?


----------



## valuewatchguy

SkxRobbie said:


> I still think that its a winner! It looks great and was thinking that maybe a lumed date window would be a win/win?


some people have created lumed date disks.....


----------



## SkxRobbie

valuewatchguy said:


> some people have created lumed date disks.....


I like that idea as well or the inverse where nubers black and background lumed. I dont mind my SKX models without a date frame but I really think the highter end pieces deserve them.


----------



## konners

valuewatchguy said:


> some people have created lumed date disks.....


Fine for daytime dives, but might pose an issue for night dives in the eyes of the folks at the ISO.


----------



## miggy8822

Davekaye90 said:


> Yeah I'm not a fan either. It's the placement of the rest of the markers that ultimately causes the problem. If the SPB051 was a new design coming out now, it wouldn't have this issue, it would look perfectly fine with that little blob at 3, just like it looks fine on the Sammy and Baby Tuna.
> 
> I'm glad that Seiko is moving away from indexed chapter rings as I don't especially like them, but they should do something like Omega does with the PO - make _all _of the markers part of the minute track. That way none of them look out of place.


i agree.

the spb14x is such a great platform, especially for the original anthracite colorway

i was fortunate enough to snag up the 149 edition early on, which doesnt have the lume update

and i guess i will just have to get my 62mas anthracite kick from my tutrtle


----------



## timetellinnoob

valuewatchguy said:


> some people have created lumed date disks.....


what are people's experiences with these?

i'd love for them to be somehow lume-plot bright/long but i can't see that tiny amount of lume supporting much glow time, even in optimal conditions. feel like it'd be the first thing to go. not that i'd be into it as a replacement of a lume plot (is that what people are going for?) because it really seems a _little_ bit more like a novelty item. not that it's not kinda funky and cool (i love black date wheels) and i've been tempted to try one. just not sure how effective it'd be.

i guess it could be as simple as 'it's more effective than no lume at all'


----------



## Joll71

And it's official - Seiko themselves are calling these tortoises


----------



## MKN

And per Monochrome these new Tortoises have sapphire crystals..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis

I don't mean to over-react, but seriously, WTF!!!! is UP with that compass bezel????!!!?

Ahsweddagaaa, Seiko is genius in f'ing things up, when there is no reason to.



Joll71 said:


> And it's official - Seiko themselves are calling these tortoises
> 
> View attachment 15840384


----------



## noenmon

Chronopolis said:


> I don't mean to over-react, but seriously, WTF!!!! is UP with that compass bezel????!!!


Care to be more specific?


----------



## braidn

Tanker G1 said:


> Glad I have the 'before' version. The cutout in the chapter ring to make room for the lume is unfortunate. I like my framed date window as well. I'd love a no-date MM300 with a 9S61 in it.
> 
> View attachment 15831072


All of us would love a no date MM300. Just no one's listening it seems (for years)


----------



## nseries73

Anyone has any idea about Seiko's next presage line-up refresh?


----------



## Mmpaste

Chronopolis said:


> I don't mean to over-react, but seriously, WTF!!!! is UP with that compass bezel????!!!?


Oh have you seen the news today?
This seiko watch has gone cray-cray. 
Though cardinal points can be a tool
This reference worn makes one a fool. 
The compass bezel looks a joke
I'd rather wear my Casi-Oak.


----------



## Freudian

Miggy - aside from the lume update, what are the updates to the spb14x models? I can’t seem to find a source for that. 
Thanks


----------



## HabibiGotIt

Chronopolis said:


> I don't mean to over-react, but seriously, WTF!!!! is UP with that compass bezel????!!!?
> 
> Ahsweddagaaa, Seiko is genius in f'ing things up, when there is no reason to.


In addition to being a compass bezel on a dive watch, they put the damn thing on a STITCHED GLOSS LEATHER BAND. lol. I love Seiko, but so many WTF moments.


----------



## brandon\

timetellinnoob said:


> what are people's experiences with these?
> 
> i'd love for them to be somehow lume-plot bright/long but i can't see that tiny amount of lume supporting much glow time, even in optimal conditions. feel like it'd be the first thing to go. not that i'd be into it as a replacement of a lume plot (is that what people are going for?) because it really seems a _little_ bit more like a novelty item. not that it's not kinda funky and cool (i love black date wheels) and i've been tempted to try one. just not sure how effective it'd be.
> 
> i guess it could be as simple as 'it's more effective than no lume at all'


I could see the lume lasting. I have some watches with small lume plots that last through the night.

But my question is what happens after midnight when the date rolls over?


----------



## One-Seventy

Chronopolis said:


> I don't mean to over-react, but seriously, WTF!!!! is UP with that compass bezel????!!!?
> 
> Ahsweddagaaa, Seiko is genius in f'ing things up, when there is no reason to.


Seiko makes a couple of billion dive watches with timing bezels if you absolutely need zero to sixty. This is one that has a different bezel for navigating the land - which frankly is where all the divers end up anyway, timing parking and steaks, standing around in flip-flops. Yay.


----------



## valuewatchguy

braidn said:


> All of us would love a no date MM300. Just no one's listening it seems (for years)


speak for yourself! The silvery brushed date wheel was one of the nicest details of the MM300. Plus for a daily wear watch a date is a must for me. And generally speaking date outsells no-date by a large margin so losign the date would make more people upset than it pleased.


----------



## fillerbunny

Dates are a very Seiko feature. I don't think they even make no-date movements outside of a couple of open-heart variants.


----------



## Stephen90s

HabibiGotIt said:


> In addition to being a compass bezel on a dive watch, they put the damn thing on a STITCHED GLOSS LEATHER BAND. lol. I love Seiko, but so many WTF moments.


Pardon me if this was meant as sarcasm. 
This new Seiko "tortoise" wasn't meant to be a dive watch I assume. It has high water resistance and screw down crown (info from Seiko website), but it is not being promoted or listed as a dive watch or is dive certified. First impression from absence of ie "Diver's 200m", further confirmed by info from website.

That being said, I'm less interested in new dive watches due to the way the lume plot at 3 is implemented. Unless Seiko do some Seiko magic and slightly redesign the dial layout, which I don't see in the near future from business standpoint.


----------



## Xhantos

valuewatchguy said:


> speak for yourself! The silvery brushed date wheel was one of the nicest details of the MM300. Plus for a daily wear watch a date is a must for me. And generally speaking date outsells no-date by a large margin so losign the date would make more people upset than it pleased.


I'd love a no date MM300 but that does not mean I want Seiko to discontinue any other variations. If the date complication is a must for you, you should be able to get one as your heart desires. Why oppose to others who prefer a no date version? Do you think Seiko cannot manage 2-3 variations at the same time?

And generally speaking people with refined tastes have different choices than the masses.


----------



## tx6309

Limited Edition 1959 alpinist - about 10x too expensive but ....









SEIKO PROSPEX The 1959 Alpinist Re-creation | Seiko Watch Corporation


The first Alpinist watch from 1959 is re-born in a re-creation that has the high functionality that characterizes the Prospex collection, whose very existence owes so much to the first 1959 Alpinist.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## keerola

fillerbunny said:


> Dates are a very Seiko feature. I don't think they even make no-date movements outside of a couple of open-heart variants.


(Grand) Seiko has at least 9F61 which is a no-date quartz movement, and 9R01 spring drive no-date.


----------



## noenmon

fillerbunny said:


> Dates are a very Seiko feature. I don't think they even make no-date movements outside of a couple of open-heart variants.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Xhantos said:


> And generally speaking people with refined tastes have different choices than the masses.


since you said "All of us would love a no date MM300 " i assume you were placing yourself with the masses.

This isnt so serious friend. Just watches. Seiko can make whatever they want and they have proven that can do that. Hope you get what you want! Cheers...enjoy the refinement.


----------



## fillerbunny

noenmon said:


> View attachment 15842637


That one isn't exactly a Seiko design but a TiCTAC-commisioned take on a popular retro dial design. It's running the 4R35, so still has the date wheel.


----------



## Xhantos

valuewatchguy said:


> since you said "All of us would love a no date MM300 " i assume you were placing yourself with the masses.


Ha ha, yes, nice twist you did there! Respect.



valuewatchguy said:


> This isnt so serious friend. Just watches. Seiko can make whatever they want and they have proven that can do that. Hope you get what you want! Cheers...enjoy the refinement.


Exactly, lets enjoy what we can whıle we can.... Cheers!


----------



## Dano14

tx6309 said:


> Limited Edition 1959 alpinist - about 10x too expensive but ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO PROSPEX The 1959 Alpinist Re-creation | Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> The first Alpinist watch from 1959 is re-born in a re-creation that has the high functionality that characterizes the Prospex collection, whose very existence owes so much to the first 1959 Alpinist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com


I understand that they need to charge a premium for the Ltd Ed with the 6L movement, but I don't understand why it can't be a few hundred $ (rather than a couple thousand $) more than the $750+/- SPB "re-imagined" version. A shame.


----------



## timetellinnoob

Xhantos said:


> Do you think Seiko cannot manage 2-3 variations at the same time?


what's dumb is we know they can. they produce dozens and dozens of variations of watches none of us even know about let alone would ever see as popular. my assumptions as to why they don't offer no date "options" on divers:

A: old company, hard to be pushed to do new things (especially 'trendy/popular' things [like offer a simple no-date option aside a date option]; which is weird because Seiko CAN bow to trends eventually, just later than everyone else)
B: they seem to push an ideal that putting a date on 99.999% of offerings is a minimum expectation from a watch company (imo)
C: somehow they see it as "too hard"/no one wants to undertake a project which creates a sub-option of near-identical watches to other ones, that THEY think will be seen as unpopular, "so why bother? just produce the date version, scrap the no-date". i think they see dial color variations as a positive selling point but "near identical watch, but sans date" doesn't, for again 'old dinosaur company' reasons.

i think with their manufacturing capability they are more than capable of doing it. they must look at it and just find some constant justification to not do it. it's funny because basically you do LESS work on the dial, less design of locating where to put the date, and less manufacture to punch out the hole. and they have the 4r38 and can make higher up movements no-date easily.

i doubt they'll ever make no-dates a common option. i think it'll stick to pretty rare circumstances, especially in models that are popular here.


----------



## mconlonx

One-Seventy said:


> Seiko makes a couple of billion dive watches with timing bezels if you absolutely need zero to sixty. This is one that has a different bezel for navigating the land - which frankly is where all the divers end up anyway, timing parking and steaks, standing around in flip-flops. Yay.


Just going to toss this out there - be willing to bet that less people use a compass bezel for it's intended purpose than those who actually use a timing bezel...

Oh, well - the aftermarket and mod suppliers will provide, Jah willing.


----------



## Xhantos

timetellinnoob said:


> ....
> i doubt they'll ever make no-dates a common option. i think it'll stick to pretty rare circumstances, especially in models that are popular here.


I first heard about the 6R31 here about a month ago. I have high hopes, no date models don't have to be popular, just available 

I'm always an optimist.



hodinky said:


> no day/date  6R31
> *SPB233J
> View attachment 15769480
> 
> SPB234J
> View attachment 15769486
> 
> SPB236J
> View attachment 15769491
> *


Edited one typo.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Has anyone heard anything about the North American Alpinist that's coming this year? Similar to the 089? 
Thx


----------



## Cosmodromedary

HabibiGotIt said:


> In addition to being a compass bezel on a dive watch, they put the damn thing on a STITCHED GLOSS LEATHER BAND. lol. I love Seiko, but so many WTF moments.


Not a dive watch.
The Turtle is a dive watch.
The Tortoise, as the name suggests, is a land variant. Basically a field watch with aquatic ancestry.

I don't love it either, but can see a market for a rugged waterproof watch that isn't marketed for actual diving.


----------



## fillerbunny

The Alpinist would be much more useful with a timing bezel, but for some reason people don't mind.


----------



## One-Seventy

mconlonx said:


> Just going to toss this out there - be willing to bet that less people use a compass bezel for it's intended purpose than those who actually use a timing bezel...
> 
> Oh, well - the aftermarket and mod suppliers will provide, Jah willing.


I'm sure. Same goes for a burp valve, or a tachymeter. What proportion of people actually use these features for what they're intended is varying shades of "tiny". So it's never been the point of them, of course.

Still, people who need dive watch bezels for timing short parking stints and don't own a mobile phone, have billions to choose from - and from that there follows no logic that says other bezel designs should not exist.


----------



## 6L35

Had he just had a timing bezel watch...






They are addictive...


----------



## UltraSam

Stephen90s said:


> Pardon me if this was meant as sarcasm.
> This new Seiko "tortoise" wasn't meant to be a dive watch I assume. It has high water resistance and screw down crown (info from Seiko website), but it is not being promoted or listed as a dive watch or is dive certified. First impression from absence of ie "Diver's 200m", further confirmed by info from website.
> 
> That being said, I'm less interested in new dive watches due to the way the lume plot at 3 is implemented. Unless Seiko do some Seiko magic and slightly redesign the dial layout, which I don't see in the near future from business standpoint.


Citizen did a better job in terms of the lume pip at 3.









New Citizen watches 2021


Discover the 2021 new Citizen watches in our exclusive preview. The brand unveiled two new Promaster, and a series of Supertitanium watches.




www.horbiter.com


----------



## fillerbunny

UltraSam said:


> Citizen did a better job in terms of the lume pip at 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Citizen watches 2021
> 
> 
> Discover the 2021 new Citizen watches in our exclusive preview. The brand unveiled two new Promaster, and a series of Supertitanium watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.horbiter.com


Sure, there's no problem if the dial is big enough to fit the pip between the date window and the chapter ring.


----------



## Ace Krampus

One-Seventy said:


> I'm sure. Same goes for a burp valve, or a tachymeter. What proportion of people actually use these features for what they're intended is varying shades of "tiny". So it's never been the point of them, of course.
> 
> Still, people who need dive watch bezels for timing short parking stints and don't own a mobile phone, have billions to choose from - and from that there follows no logic that says other bezel designs should not exist.


Granted but I can and do come up with fun and dorky little ways to use my chronographs and timing bezels. I can't imagine a single use for a compass bezel, which is fine, I mean I just won't buy the watch, but still.


----------



## Tanker G1

fillerbunny said:


> Sure, there's no problem if the dial is big enough to fit the pip between the date window and the chapter ring.


Future article headline:

New for 2022 - Seiko goes BIGGER!


----------



## noenmon

Ace Krampus said:


> I can't imagine a single use for a compass bezel.


It's normally used to determine directions.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Where has @hodinky been? We all need some classified pics 😂


----------



## hodinky

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Where has @hodinky been? We all need some classified pics 😂


Astron only 
*SBXC103/SSH103J








SBXC104/SSH104J







*


----------



## One-Seventy

Ace Krampus said:


> Granted but I can and do come up with fun and dorky little ways to use my chronographs and timing bezels. I can't imagine a single use for a compass bezel, which is fine, I mean I just won't buy the watch, but still.


If you don't go orienteering, sure. Usually, parking and steaks don't require much hiking over rough ground. But some folks do it the old-fashioned way


----------



## fransiscus

The price has increased multiple times in the last few years - and sadly the Seiko 5 division has disappeared from what i've heard


----------



## Kev161

fransiscus said:


> The price has increased multiple times in the last few years - and sadly the Seiko 5 division has disappeared from what i've heard


I got this from Macy's for around $180 (I think it was $177)








There are also a bunch of LE and these:


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Did you get to try on that new field 5? How is the size on it?


----------



## aks12r

is it me? or is that SEIKO logo not centred under the 12 🍿


noenmon said:


> View attachment 15842637


----------



## aks12r

thought someone had photo-shopped the red arrows into the image - can still see white areas at the tip of seconds hand and on GMT dial hands...



hodinky said:


> Astron only
> *SBXC103/SSH103J
> View attachment 15846173
> *


----------



## Kev161

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Did you get to try on that new field 5? How is the size on it?


Ask @yonsson


----------



## Ace Krampus

One-Seventy said:


> If you don't go orienteering, sure. Usually, parking and steaks don't require much hiking over rough ground. But some folks do it the old-fashioned way


Not for ten years and always with an actual compass


----------



## One-Seventy

Ace Krampus said:


> Not for ten years and always with an actual compass


Fair point. I mean it's much as professional divers would actually take a dive computer, and not a 1950s-design mechanical dive watch, but yes, orienteering done properly would be with a map compass and Garmin...


aks12r said:


> is it me? or is that SEIKO logo not centred under the 12 🍿


It's you - draw a line from the 12 to 6 markers, and the I passes right through it. But yes, new Seiko and one of the first things you think of is "does everything line up"


----------



## Ace Krampus

One-Seventy said:


> Fair point. I mean it's much as professional divers would actually take a dive computer, and not a 1950s-design mechanical dive watch, but yes, orienteering done properly would be with a map compass and Garmin...


Right, exactly. But you can find other uses, there are other things to time, even just for fun. I am willing to bet that most people use their compass bezels for timing since it works the same way, just slightly less effectively.


----------



## aks12r

One-Seventy said:


> Fair point. I mean it's much as professional divers would actually take a dive computer, and not a 1950s-design mechanical dive watch, but yes, orienteering done properly would be with a map compass and Garmin...
> 
> It's you - draw a line from the 12 to 6 markers, and the I passes right through it. But yes, new Seiko and one of the first things you think of is "does everything line up"


you're no fun 🙄😝 but i disagree as the line does no bisect the centre of the dial take the angle into account and the logo is off centre


----------



## valuewatchguy

wait..................seiko's don't align well?


----------



## TagTime

Posted wrong thread. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## fasteddiev0.0

aks12r said:


> you're no fun  but i disagree as the line does no bisect the centre of the dial take the angle into account and the logo is off centre
> View attachment 15848234


Think it only appears misaligned because the hand stack is on a different level from the seconds markings... should be evident because the product shot isn't straight forward

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Seiko 5 Sports in collaboration with the artist Auto Moai:









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 18


Orendi CITAZIONE (Det. Briscoe @ 12/4/2021, 18:30) Fonte Flavio, una non precisata Limited Meglio senza il degradè




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## Bradley_RTR

This may have already been discussed (new to the forums, surfing old threads). What's everyone's take on this Tortoise(?) coming out soon? I'm a Civil War historian and so I kind of love that the North and South are blue and gray. I'm just wondering if this is going to be too big, too hot, and too heavy to wear as I roam around a battlefield...


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

Bradley_RTR said:


> This may have already been discussed (new to the forums, surfing old threads). What's everyone's take on this Tortoise(?) coming out soon? I'm a Civil War historian and so I kind of love that the North and South are blue and gray. I'm just wondering if this is going to be too big, too hot, and too heavy to wear as I roam around a battlefield...
> View attachment 15850508


They're slightly over 42mm in diameter, so smaller than the current crop of SRP Turtles (which are about 45mm in diameter) and more inline with the recent Willard reissues. A reasonable size I feel.

Worn&Wound article on the Tortoises is up:


----------



## Davekaye90

Bradley_RTR said:


> This may have already been discussed (new to the forums, surfing old threads). What's everyone's take on this Tortoise(?) coming out soon? I'm a Civil War historian and so I kind of love that the North and South are blue and gray. I'm just wondering if this is going to be too big, too hot, and too heavy to wear as I roam around a battlefield...
> View attachment 15850508


I think you'll be fine. I'm guessing the L2L is 45-46mm, so it'll probably wear similarly to the SKX. It's definitely going to feel a lot more top heavy and weightier on the wrist than something like a Glycine Combat Sub which is under 11mm thick, but that comes with the territory, you can't get a 10.6mm case like Glycine with a 4R movement and 200M WR.

Someone once described the SKX as a "wrist nugget," and that's ultimately why I moved on from mine, I thought it felt just a little too tall and squat on the wrist. That's just me though.


----------



## TheGameDog

Do you think it is possible in the near future to see a $ 1000- 1500 watch from Seiko with better movement than 6r35. 3 years ago I owned a second generation sumo which I removed due to poor quality control and the presence of dust under the crystal. Now I want to be I take a seiko but I don't want to pay three times more for another watch with almost the same movement (i like the new sumo and the new mm 200) do you think it is possible for the seiko to release new ones or to update these watches with better movements?


----------



## Tanker G1

TheGameDog said:


> Do you think it is possible in the near future to see a $ 1000- 1500 watch from Seiko with better movement than 6r35. 3 years ago I owned a second generation sumo which I removed due to poor quality control and the presence of dust under the crystal. Now I want to be I take a seiko but I don't want to pay three times more for another watch with almost the same movement (i like the new sumo and the new mm 200) do you think it is possible for the seiko to release new ones or to update these watches with better movements?


Anything's possible but I wouldn't hold my breath. Seiko is already selling 6R35 watches in the price range you've specified. I don't see incentive for them to suddenly equip those watches or new models at the same price with better movements. If you want a new Seiko with better than 6R35, you're going to need more than $1,500.


----------



## 6L35

Oh, here we go again...


----------



## valuewatchguy

TheGameDog said:


> Do you think it is possible in the near future to see a $ 1000- 1500 watch from Seiko with better movement than 6r35. 3 years ago I owned a second generation sumo which I removed due to poor quality control and the presence of dust under the crystal. Now I want to be I take a seiko but I don't want to pay three times more for another watch with almost the same movement (i like the new sumo and the new mm 200) do you think it is possible for the seiko to release new ones or to update these watches with better movements?


NO


----------



## Davekaye90

TheGameDog said:


> Do you think it is possible in the near future to see a $ 1000- 1500 watch from Seiko with better movement than 6r35. 3 years ago I owned a second generation sumo which I removed due to poor quality control and the presence of dust under the crystal. Now I want to be I take a seiko but I don't want to pay three times more for another watch with almost the same movement (i like the new sumo and the new mm 200) do you think it is possible for the seiko to release new ones or to update these watches with better movements?


Nope. The next 3-hand rung up the ladder is the 6L35, and all of the watches that use that are over $2K. Also correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the 6L has yet to appear in a diver at all. I think the SJE085 Alpinist reissue is the first time the 6L has been used in something other than a dress watch.


----------



## NatsuDragneel

TheGameDog said:


> Do you think it is possible in the near future to see a $ 1000- 1500 watch from Seiko with better movement than 6r35. 3 years ago I owned a second generation sumo which I removed due to poor quality control and the presence of dust under the crystal. Now I want to be I take a seiko but I don't want to pay three times more for another watch with almost the same movement (i like the new sumo and the new mm 200) do you think it is possible for the seiko to release new ones or to update these watches with better movements?


I only see the prices going up. People are buying up the new Willards and the 62MAS so why would they upgrade? They seem to improve minor things to keep us happy, sapphire crystal on the king turtle or king samurai, but I don't see them giving us a better movement for the same price. You will start going into the 8L territory, most of those start at $3000. Heck the new King Seiko features a 6L35 movement is $3,300.


----------



## keerola

NatsuDragneel said:


> I only see the prices going up. People are buying up the new Willards and the 62MAS so why would they upgrade? They seem to improve minor things to keep us happy, sapphire crystal on the king turtle or king samurai, but I don't see them giving us a better movement for the same price. You will start going into the 8L territory, most of those start at $3000. Heck the new King Seiko features a 6L35 movement is $3,300.


6L's are used in Credors too.


----------



## depwnz

If you look at the preowned market, there are just so many with better movements than the 6R in the range of $1000 - 1500. My bunch of Credor (4S, Chrono 6S, 4L, 8L) are all within that range.


----------



## munichblue

SPB213 has been postponed from May to end of June.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

munichblue said:


> SPB213 has been postponed from May to end of June.


That's too bad. I really like that one. Called my AD a couple of months ago to let me know when it arrives. Would be a nice father's day gift.


----------



## 6L35

munichblue said:


> SPB213 has been postponed from May to end of June.


I saw yesterday an instagram video in a Seiko Boutique and they had them already. They even had all the white collection and the new Alpinist, and the Uemuras.


----------



## mi6_

Boutiques often get the pre-production models with no movement. That’s probably what you saw there.


----------



## 6L35

mi6_ said:


> Boutiques often get the pre-production models with no movement. That's probably what you saw there.


Maybe, but they had tags...


----------



## Lut91

Via seikoleaks on instagram..looks legit.. The 6r35 willard look great


----------



## Davekaye90

Lut91 said:


> View attachment 15859351
> View attachment 15859353
> View attachment 15859354
> View attachment 15859355
> View attachment 15859356
> 
> 
> Via seikoleaks on instagram..looks legit.. The 6r35 willard look great


Interesting, first time I've seen an OEM dial ape the aftermarket instead of the other way around. That sort of blue/gray fume dial is very cool, though it seems like they're just renders so it's hard to say what they'll actually look like.


----------



## Lut91

I wish seiko will make the 62mas reissue in all black too... Its gonna be incredible


----------



## Joll71

The willards look fantastic but I do wonder what they’ll do with the lume plot at 3 / date move to 4-5 on these


----------



## jcartw20

Joll71 said:


> The willards look fantastic but I do wonder what they'll do with the lume plot at 3 / date move to 4-5 on these


----------



## Thom986

I really find that the "render" of Seiko are not faithful and rarely interesting. Too much frontal. They shold stop doing that and pay one of the local photographers.

On the one hand I'm happy to see other more fun models from the willard. I'm a bit of a believer in "there is something for everyone".

On the other hand, I'm a bit "disappointed". I find this model quite typical. A bit of an "adult" focus with an "apolcalist now" origin and a historical model. Plain dial. I find the black and khahi really relevant. And the more, I see it, the more I question myself about a mistake (still no, I choose a green SPB207 - MM200)

I wasn't a big fan of the blue model even if I can understand that it is a model that pleases. 

So, a model with a blackened case, I am not a fan. I tend to find that it doesn't age as well and that it looks more "teenager". It's only the tuna that I find terrible in black. It's still hard to talk about it because of the renders...

I want to offer one willard to my brother since next year. So Maybe, they will looks better with yours pics.

(I quite copy / paste, what I wrote on the other thread about the willard)


----------



## darius_ae

Whaaaaaa?!


----------



## johnMcKlane

Lut91 said:


> I wish seiko will make the 62mas reissue in all black too... Its gonna be incredible


MM200 crisp white dial


----------



## leidai5

Yes, finally a Prospex GMT with the 6R64!


----------



## Kev161

johnMcKlane said:


> MM200 crisp white dial


----------



## andy100

Kev161 said:


> I got this from Macy's for around $180 (I think it was $177)
> 
> There are also a bunch of LE and these:


Any information on this? I've tried to search Google, Macys site, Seiko's own websites and instagram accounts (UK, US and Japan) and come up completely empty. Is it a new release?

Thanks in advance,
Andy


----------



## Stu47

leidai5 said:


> Yes, finally a Prospex GMT with the 6R64!


6R64.....45 hour power reserve....I dunno...but that just seems like they are not even trying...


----------



## SKYWATCH007

andy100 said:


> Any information on this? I've tried to search Google, Macys site, Seiko's own websites and instagram accounts (UK, US and Japan) and come up completely empty. Is it a new release?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Andy


He was probably thinking of the older series of this. I can't find nothing either.


----------



## valuewatchguy

SKYWATCH007 said:


> He was probably thinking of the older series of this. I can't find nothing either.


Is this what he was after









The new Seiko Military SRPG 2021


SRPG27 SRPG29 SRPG31 SRPG33 SRPG35 SRPG37 SRPG39 SRPG41 SRPG42




www.watchuseek.com





Supposedly a July release.... @yonsson Any more info you can share?


----------



## andy100

valuewatchguy said:


> Is this what he was after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Seiko Military SRPG 2021
> 
> 
> SRPG27 SRPG29 SRPG31 SRPG33 SRPG35 SRPG37 SRPG39 SRPG41 SRPG42
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly a July release.... @yonsson Any more info you can share?


Ah yes that's the one! I'll keep an eye out for those when they're released then. Thanks!


----------



## leidai5

Stu47 said:


> 6R64.....45 hour power reserve....I dunno...but that just seems like they are not even trying...


How do you mean? Were you expecting them to release a new mechanical GMT movement with a longer power reserve?


----------



## noenmon

leidai5 said:


> How do you mean? Were you expecting them to release a new mechanical GMT movement with a longer power reserve?


Maybe Pid74 knows something about PR watchmakers don't.


----------



## JTK Awesome

Our friends at Fratello are in love with the new Seiko "Willards."









The New Seiko Prospex 1970 Diver's Watches: Some History As New Willard Models Join The Lineup


We take a look at the new Seiko Prospex 1970 Diver's Watch collection including a limited-edition tribute model to famed adventurer Naomi Uemura. These




www.fratellowatches.com













Seiko Prospex Naomi Uemura 80th Anniversary Limited Edition Watch


The new Seiko Prospex Naomi Uemura 80th Anniversary Limited Edition Watch models in deep blue and its unlimited dark gray sibling.




www.fratellowatches.com





I loved the SLA033 and 2020 Willards&#8230;



















&#8230;but these new ones seem off, it's like the case grew faster than the dial. I want to like these watches, especially the Naomi Uemera LE, but the case has become too fat and pear-shaped IMO.


----------



## 6L35




----------



## Commisar

leidai5 said:


> Yes, finally a Prospex GMT with the 6R64!


Uhh, the one in the images has a Spring drive

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu47

leidai5 said:


> How do you mean? Were you expecting them to release a new mechanical GMT movement with a longer power reserve?


I was just noting that 45 hours seems like not much of a power reserve for any watch today (other than a Seiko 5) Not trying to offend.


----------



## 6L35

Stu47 said:


> I was just noting that 45 hours seems like not much of a power reserve for any watch today (other than a Seiko 5) Not trying to offend.


I hope they will eventually update the 4 Hz 6R movements' power reserve.


----------



## noenmon

Stu47 said:


> I was just noting that 45 hours seems like not much of a power reserve for any watch today (other than a Seiko 5) Not trying to offend.


Name a 4hz movement with a longer PR.


----------



## leidai5

Commisar said:


> Uhh, the one in the images has a Spring drive
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


Ack crap you're right! Guess I was just seeing what I wanted to see and blind to what was actually in front of my face 🤦‍♂️
So I guess that watch is an addition to the LX line.


----------



## weirdestwizard

noenmon said:


> Name a 4hz movement with a longer PR.


The 8L35 is 50 ish if I'm not mistaken

For Seiko that's all that comes to mind


----------



## leidai5

Stu47 said:


> I was just noting that 45 hours seems like not much of a power reserve for any watch today (other than a Seiko 5) Not trying to offend.


No offense at all. Just trying to understand your original statement. Whatever they did to the 6R35 to extend the power reserve from the 6R15, it would be nice if the 6R64 got the same treatment. However, I for one would just be happy for them to throw the 6R64 into something new in the Prospex line.


----------



## leidai5

6L35 said:


> I hope they will eventually update the 4 Hz 6R movements' power reserve.


Isn't that was the 6R35 is...a 6R15 with 70 hours power reserve?


----------



## valuewatchguy

noenmon said:


> Name a 4hz movement with a longer PR.


tudor's MT5612 has 70 hours I believe

Seiko's 8L55 is a 70 hour PR

Christopher Ward has SH21 movement with 120 hour PR

There are probably others but I'm not thinking of them at the moment


----------



## valuewatchguy

leidai5 said:


> Isn't that was the 6R35 is...a 6R15 with 70 hours power reserve?


lower beat rate


----------



## 6L35

leidai5 said:


> Isn't that was the 6R35 is...a 6R15 with 70 hours power reserve?


6R35 and 6R15 run at 3 Hz.


----------



## leidai5

valuewatchguy said:


> lower beat rate


I just did a quick search and it's telling me that both 6R15 and 6R35 run at 3Hz (21,600 bph).


----------



## valuewatchguy

leidai5 said:


> I just did a quick search and it's telling me that both 6R15 and 6R35 run at 3Hz (21,600 bph).


yes, I mean lower than a 4hz movement.


----------



## timetellinnoob

this is just the beginning of the gradient dial trend.... ugh lol


----------



## Commisar

leidai5 said:


> No offense at all. Just trying to understand your original statement. Whatever they did to the 6R35 to extend the power reserve from the 6R15, it would be nice if the 6R64 got the same treatment. However, I for one would just be happy for them to throw the 6R64 into something new in the Prospex line.


Please God let them re release the Seiko Navigator with the internal GMT bezel.... Put some lume on the GMT hand and have the printed 24 hour scale be in Lumibright and seiko has a winner....









Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Commisar said:


> Please God let them re release the Seiko Navigator with the internal GMT bezel.... Put some lume on the GMT hand and have the printed 24 hour scale be in Lumibright and seiko has a winner....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


theres not much room to put the Prospex logo.


----------



## 6L35

valuewatchguy said:


> theres not much room to put the Prospex logo.


Take out the Suwa logo and...


----------



## valuewatchguy

6L35 said:


> Take out the Suwa logo and...


----------



## txchrisp

valuewatchguy said:


> theres not much room to put the Prospex logo.


Comment of the day! 😂


----------



## Kev161

Wouldn't say Navigator Timer and it'll cost more than the Presage GMT because heritage.


----------



## TraserH3

Lut91 said:


> View attachment 15859351
> View attachment 15859353
> View attachment 15859354
> View attachment 15859355
> View attachment 15859356
> 
> 
> Via seikoleaks on instagram..looks legit.. The 6r35 willard look great


wow is that a meteorite dial?

Also Seiko should stop using stamped indices/dials on these expensive 300m MM. a 3K watch should have applied indices.


----------



## mi6_

Applied indices? Seiko can't line up bezels, chapter rings or lume plots half the time. At least with stamped dials and indices they light up. Imagine Seiko QC with applied hour markers... But I do agree on a +$3K watch they should be applied.


----------



## Tanker G1

stamped? applied?

Both look the same to me. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Davekaye90

Stu47 said:


> 6R64.....45 hour power reserve....I dunno...but that just seems like they are not even trying...


It's a 4Hz true GMT that Seiko is now making available in watches other than gigantour Landmasters. There's no Miyota equivalent. There's no Sellita or STP or Soprod equivalent. ETA's C07.661 is 3Hz because it's a Powermatic 80 derivative, so that's not apples to apples either. I guess you could just buy a GMT-Master II, bit more power reserve there. Just be prepared to drop I dunno, $12K or so, and wait a year.

It's certainly possible to get much longer than 45hrs at 4hz. Rolex is well past that, so is Panerai, Oris, Chris Ward, Ball, etc. Other than the Chris Ward SH21 and Ball Cal 7309 though, these movements tend to appear in VERY expensive watches. Also, neither the SH21 nor the Cal 7309 offers a true GMT function. Ball and Chris Ward are forced into using the SW-330 or ETA 2893-2 there, which are caller GMT movements with jumping 24 hour hands.

Seiko is in a very advantageous position in that they aren't forced into accepting ETA clone movements, they can make their own, and the 6R64's reserve is right in line with more average 4Hz Swiss movements like the SW-200 and SW-300.


----------



## aznsk8s87

Davekaye90 said:


> Seiko is in a very advantageous position in that they aren't forced into accepting ETA clone movements, they can make their own, and the 6R64's reserve is right in line with more average 4Hz Swiss movements like the SW-200 and SW-300.


I really hope that the Presage GMTs are successful because I'd LOVE to see an Alpinist/Prospex version with 200m water resistance or diver style with a rotating bezel.

Also wondering what the smallest case is they can fit that movement into because 42mm is just a touch too big for me (the 40.5 of the SPB149 is pretty much my maximum, except for my ridiculously large G-shocks)


----------



## nseries73

Lut91 said:


> View attachment 15859351
> View attachment 15859353
> View attachment 15859354
> View attachment 15859355
> View attachment 15859356
> 
> 
> Via seikoleaks on instagram..looks legit.. The 6r35 willard look great


That crimson red dial looks awesome.


----------



## Verydark

Instant buy if they don't put a 4k price tag on it which they will probably do...



Commisar said:


> Please God let them re release the Seiko Navigator with the internal GMT bezel.... Put some lume on the GMT hand and have the printed 24 hour scale be in Lumibright and seiko has a winner....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

Verydark said:


> Instant buy if they don't put a 4k price tag on it which they will probably do...


Ehh I'd expect $1500-2k

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhantos

I think someone should have mentioned 72 hours PR of Grand Seiko 9S64 at 4 Hz.


----------



## Davekaye90

aznsk8s87 said:


> I really hope that the Presage GMTs are successful because I'd LOVE to see an Alpinist/Prospex version with 200m water resistance or diver style with a rotating bezel.
> 
> Also wondering what the smallest case is they can fit that movement into because 42mm is just a touch too big for me (the 40.5 of the SPB149 is pretty much my maximum, except for my ridiculously large G-shocks)


Hard to say, without knowing the dimensions of the movement. It's obviously going to be taller than the 6R35, so I would guess a case with 200M WR would probably have to be 15mm thick, or at least close to it. They already have the 40mm Spring Drive GMT though with 200M WR, so it seems like it should be possible.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> Hard to say, without knowing the dimensions of the movement. It's obviously going to be taller than the 6R35, so I would guess a case with 200M WR would probably have to be 15mm thick, or at least close to it. They already have the 40mm Spring Drive GMT though with 200M WR, so it seems like it should be possible.


SBEJ001/003 were really cool but 15.4mm thick. I imagine some of that was due to the unicorn design of the crown


----------



## aks12r

ugh - like the look but when i checked size - almost 47mm across and 16 high. l2l must have been over 50


----------



## valuewatchguy

aks12r said:


> View attachment 15865596
> 
> 
> ugh - like the look but when i checked size - almost 47mm across and 16 high. l2l must have been over 50


51.9 L2L

I'll speak for myself and say that while I am enjoying several watches in the sub 40mm range with modest L2L, I'm glad that there are still bigger watches out there. That Landmaster is a tool watch that has a rather bold design. It's meant to be a bit brash. Putting that into a small case would be a bit of a let down. The size of that Landmaster is not an obstacle for me to purchase.


----------



## Tickstart

The memes in this thread are so boomerish it hurts


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tickstart said:


> The memes in this thread are so boomerish it hurts


yeah what hurts worse is that the last 20 years hasn't produced much memorable enough to make into a meme, so we rehash the 80 's and 90's


----------



## O .

Lut91 said:


>





nseries73 said:


> That crimson red dial looks awesome.


----------



## Davekaye90

valuewatchguy said:


> SBEJ001/003 were really cool but 15.4mm thick. I imagine some of that was due to the unicorn design of the crown


For the new Presage models, they are 13.7mm thick compared to the regular 3-hand Sharp Edges at 11.1mm using the 6R35. They are also 2mm wider though, which means a larger crystal opening, which means you need a bit more case height to maintain the 100M WR.

I would guess those are probably as close as we're going to get to a "wearable" sport watch based on that movement, but I could certainly be wrong. The multi-hand 6R21 adds a little less than 1mm in height compared to the 6R15, but they both have the same 27mm diameter. If the 6R64 is the same, that means it theoretically _should _fit in the same space as the 4R and 6R movements do, just with more height required. That would put something like the MM200 reduced GMT using that movement at somewhere around 15mm.


----------



## Janusii




----------



## mi6_

Those field watches look great. Looks like raised markers as well versus just printed on old Seiko 5 versions.


----------



## Stephen90s

Janusii said:


> View attachment 15874114


Agreed. Not sure what I'll feel when looking at the real thing, but this looks great.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Janusii said:


> View attachment 15874114


what is that model #?


----------



## SkxRobbie

Janusii said:


> View attachment 15874114


What a great looking field watch. Any idea the size and cost?


----------



## Stephen90s

valuewatchguy said:


> what is that model #?


SRPG35


----------



## Janusii

SkxRobbie said:


> What a great looking field watch. Any idea the size and cost?


240 Pounds. 39,8 mm



valuewatchguy said:


> what is that model #?


SRPG35K1


----------



## Bradley_RTR

I wish it didn't have the military time. If anything, have the minutes.


----------



## josayeee

This watch is perfect for what it is and price. Thumbs up Seiko. I'd like a white dial please haha



Janusii said:


> 240 Pounds. 39,8 mm
> 
> SRPG35K1
> 
> View attachment 15874255


----------



## mi6_

josayeee said:


> This watch is perfect for what it is and price. Thumbs up Seiko. I'd like a white dial please haha


This ^^^^! Proof that Seiko can and still does make great looking, affordable watches that offer good value. Really like the new a Seiko 5 logo. Wasn't sure when it was relaunched but I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## Thom986

I quite enjoy the idea of seiko nato.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Janusii said:


> 240 Pounds. 39,8 mm
> 
> SRPG35K1
> 
> View attachment 15874255











SRPG29 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com





This is a link to the Seiko USA site. Looks like $275 but we don't get the SRPG35 model right now.


----------



## Galaga

Janusii said:


> 240 Pounds. 39,8 mm
> 
> SRPG35K1
> 
> View attachment 15874255


That blue one is very nice. All brushed I assume ?


----------



## Joll71

New Presage Style60 article


















Seiko Presage Style60's Collection 2021 - Hands-On, Price


A closer look at the Seiko Presage Style60's Collection 2021, ref. SRPG03, SRPG05, SRPG07, SRPG09 and SSA423, SSA425, SSA426.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## h_zee13

Joll71 said:


> New Presage Style60 article
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Presage Style60's Collection 2021 - Hands-On, Price
> 
> 
> A closer look at the Seiko Presage Style60's Collection 2021, ref. SRPG03, SRPG05, SRPG07, SRPG09 and SSA423, SSA425, SSA426.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monochrome-watches.com


What a shame that these are only 50m water resistant. Could have easily given a screwed down crown with 100m water resist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71

h_zee13 said:


> What a shame that these are only 50m water resistant. Could have easily given a screwed down crown with 100m water resist


Oh I don't know, 50m is fine for swimming


----------



## SkxRobbie

mi6_ said:


> This ^^^^! Proof that Seiko can and still does make great looking, affordable watches that offer good value. Really like the new a Seiko 5 logo. Wasn't sure when it was relaunched but I think it looks pretty good.


I was thinking the same thing. I am also very happy that they have made a new "5" without rehashing the SXK case!


----------



## Watchout63

Janusii said:


> 240 Pounds. 39,8 mm
> 
> SRPG35K1
> 
> View attachment 15874255


Really like these but for me personally a bit to small. I don't like going lower that 42mm case size. But they look great!


----------



## maxspurs

Janusii said:


> 240 Pounds. 39,8 mm
> 
> SRPG35K1
> 
> View attachment 15874255


Look nice, really like black wheel date, but no creame dial anymore?


----------



## hodinky

*SARX087























*


----------



## bnelson293

That’s gorgeous - I hope they release a non limited version (and that it’s 38mm or less, as long as I’m dreaming).


----------



## johnMcKlane

crisp white diver :/


----------



## 6L35

Seiko "SubBondMariner" 😂


----------



## valuewatchguy

6L35 said:


> Seiko "SubBondMariner" ?
> View attachment 15879554


I'm not sure I follow that reference with this particular watch?


----------



## 6L35

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm not sure I follow that reference with this particular watch?


It just came to my mind.

Maybe the proportions. I don't know...


----------



## hodinky

*SPB240J







*


----------



## aks12r

6L35 said:


> Seiko "SubBondMariner" 😂
> View attachment 15879554


"nil point!"
fixed bezel, 4r35, 50m wr, hardlex and nato strap. 
all style no substance - imo, even for 590 euro it's over priced


----------



## aks12r

hodinky said:


> *SARX087
> View attachment 15878535
> 
> View attachment 15878536
> 
> View attachment 15878537
> *


one of my fav films & a cool colab- any details released yet? i cannot find anything on google...


----------



## TraserH3

hodinky said:


> *SPB240J
> View attachment 15879667
> *


This is perfect for the "Seiko and coffee" thread.


----------



## 6L35

aks12r said:


> "nil point!"
> fixed bezel, 4r35, 50m wr, hardlex and nato strap.
> *all style no substance* - imo, even for 590 euro it's over priced


Like all 00: "You know... former SAS types with easy smiles and expensive watches".


----------



## Piede

hodinky said:


> *SPB240J
> View attachment 15879667
> *


Why does Seiko place the lume on 3 o'clock IN the chapter ring? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G780F met Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Piede said:


> Why does Seiko place the lume on 3 o'clock IN the chapter ring?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G780F met Tapatalk


it has to do with compliance to the new Divers Watch ISO standard. It is also a very sensitive topic here on this forum.


----------



## Piede

I can imagine this as a sensitive subject! What an epic design fail. Particularly for someone with a symmetry OCD like myself. I've never seen it before on another brand. What are they thinking?! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G780F met Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

Piede said:


> I can imagine this as a sensitive subject! What an epic design fail. Particularly for someone with a symmetry OCD like myself. I've never seen it before on another brand. What are they thinking?!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G780F met Tapatalk


Now all diver watches have to lume all 12 hours marks. Others have also started complying.


----------



## noenmon

My architecture prof used to say: "Symmetry is for the simple minded." Don't know what kind of watch he wore, though.


----------



## Thom986

Piede said:


> Why does Seiko place the lume on 3 o'clock IN the chapter ring?


It's more on the dial next to the date windows.
What you see on chapter ring is more the reflexion (like the 6R35 a the bottom).


----------



## Thom986

hodinky said:


> *SARX087
> View attachment 15878535
> 
> View attachment 15878536
> 
> View attachment 15878537
> *


I would love a GMT with this design.


----------



## Piede

Thom986 said:


> It's more on the dial next to the date windows.
> What you see on chapter ring is more the reflexion (like the 6R35 a the bottom).


It is placed in the ring with the minute markings, so it's off as compared to all other lume plots. For me this is nothing more than a design fail..

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G780F met Tapatalk


----------



## Thom986

Piede said:


> It is placed in the ring with the minute markings, so it's off as compared to all other lume plots. For me this is nothing more than a design fail..


I always found Seiko's photos/renderings to be quite bad with this front view that erases all perspective and relief. They look really artificial and make any symmetry problem disappear.

It's much less annoying in real life. Besides, it's a detail that I notice much less on the members' pictures.

After, I agree, I remain biased, I have one with this small piece of lume and it does not pose a problem for me.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm not sure I follow that reference with this particular watch?


I do watch Doctor No lol

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90




----------



## Bradley_RTR

I admit this looks like a total after thought in design, and in my opinion could easily be rectified visually by extending the left to match the right.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Bradley_RTR said:


> I admit this looks like a total after thought in design, and in my opinion could easily be rectified visually by extending the left to match the right.


lots of ways to balance the look here. I suspect we will see a revision sooner than later. Then these hideous ones might be collectors items for their rarity?


----------



## mgsooner

The best solution would be to move the date window slightly toward the center of the dial, which we know from other Seiko watches they are obviously able to do. My primary suspicion is that they already had these dials in the can and the small lume plots were added after the fact to comply with the new requirements. My secondary suspicion is that they already had the cases in the can and were unable to place the movements inside of the cases in such a way to allow the date wheel to be positioned differently.

Edit: okay maybe not "best" solution. The best solution would be no date at all.  The second best solution might be a date at 6:00, although that is polarizing in its own right.


----------



## Aspirin-san

hodinky said:


> *SARX087
> View attachment 15878535
> 
> View attachment 15878536
> 
> View attachment 15878537
> *


I remember being a kid with the usual case of your average winter cold. My mom had to go to work and there was no one near to watch over me. So she stuffed me up with Disney and other random animations on top of my blankets and meds and chicken soup, with the occasional phone check ups.

So I lie there in the bed and watch movie after movie, most of them Disney... but here I found this amazing anime about a boy who meets a girl and venture together to a flying castle. And as I sit there with my chicken soup, just like Pink Floyd sang once, I simply became comfortably numb marveling at this awesome adventure. Worth noting that I went trough tons of re-watching of Patlabor and Gundam Zeta. I mean daym... Animation was so good back then...


----------



## TTTomas

mgsooner said:


> The best solution would be to move the date window slightly toward the center of the dial, which we know from other Seiko watches they are obviously able to do.


Isn't he date wheel the same for all Seikos? Any examples of any of these closer-to-the-center dates? The wheel teeth goes on the inside of the wheel, so how would that work?

My own gonzo theory is that the lume spot could be placed to the left of the date window, and it would be decently symmetric with the 9 o'clock marker, but maybe it's not possible to stamp it close enough to the window hole without breaking the dial.

Extending the 9 marker into the minute track would throw off the entire design.


----------



## mgsooner

TTTomas said:


> Isn't he date wheel the same for all Seikos? Any examples of any of these closer-to-the-center dates? The wheel teeth goes on the inside of the wheel, so how would that work?


I'm certainly no watchmaker or technical expert when it comes to this stuff, but you can look at many of Seiko's "traditional" watches and the date window is positioned slightly more toward the center of the dial. I've owned two of them - the SARB035 and the SARX055. Both of those have the 6R15, not 35, but here's a photo of one of the new Alpinists with a 35 and date window positioning appears to be inward:


----------



## TTTomas

mgsooner said:


> I'm certainly no watchmaker or technical expert when it comes to this stuff, but you can look at many of Seiko's "traditional" watches and the date window is positioned slightly more toward the center of the dial. I've owned two of them - the SARB035 and the SARX055. Both of those have the 6R15, not 35, but here's a photo of one of the new Alpinists with a 35 and date window positioning appears to be inward:


Isn't that just the dial stretching wider, as there is no fat rotating bezel to make room for, like on a diver? The watch is still smaller.


----------



## mgsooner

TTTomas said:


> Isn't that just the dial stretching wider, as there is no fat rotating bezel to make room for, like on a diver? The watch is still smaller.
> 
> View attachment 15881974


That's a good point and one I didn't even think about. So we're thinking the dial of the traditional watches is actually larger than the divers due to no rotating bezel, thus the slightly inset date placement is possible on the traditional watches but not possible on the divers. Makes sense.


----------



## One-Seventy

Piede said:


> I can imagine this as a sensitive subject! What an epic design fail. Particularly for someone with a symmetry OCD like myself. I've never seen it before on another brand. What are they thinking?!


I'm pretty sure you don't have OCD. If you did, looking at the date window or the hands most times of the day (which are symmetrical only at exactly 12 or 6, and even then, only symmetrical from left to right) would have you diving for the hand soap or the light switch. So no, pretty sure you're not OCD!


----------



## digivandig

hodinky said:


> *SPB240J
> View attachment 15879667
> *


This may have been asked and answered before, but does Seiko intentionally align its bezel insert just slightly to the left of center? Is it so, when looking at the watch from the perspective of the wearer, they line up better than when looking at the watch dead on? If so, then that means my SPB187 bezel insert lines up perfectly!


----------



## mi6_

To move the date window inwards to the dial, Seiko would have to replace the date wheel with a smaller diameter one. So it was probably easier/cheaper to do new dials then change a technical specification and date wheel on an entire automatic movement which would affect every watch that uses that movement. This way they only change the dial on their ISO6425 dive watches.

As for the bezel pip alignment, the photo is taken from an angle making it look off-centered. As stated earlier, bezel insert misalignment (or any other litany of Seiko misalignments) is the surest sign you’re holding a 100% authentic Seiko watch.


----------



## Xhantos

I want beautifully designed, no-date watches. 

(That doesni't mean I want Seiko to discontinue current or upcoming 'ugly' designs with day-date, or weird lumes, I cani't care less about them. Seiko should be able to handle a few versions of their watches).


----------



## One-Seventy

valuewatchguy said:


> lots of ways to balance the look here. I suspect we will see a revision sooner than later. Then these hideous ones might be collectors items for their rarity?


If there is an opportunity to drive FOMO and cash returns, it will be found, and exploited mercilessly. For example if values of the early non-3lume version start busting out, I'll consider striking; I like the watch, but I like taking money from people with a common-sense shortfall a lot more!


----------



## One-Seventy

mi6_ said:


> To move the date window inwards to the dial, Seiko would have to replace the date wheel with a smaller diameter one. So it was probably easier/cheaper to do new dials then change a technical specification and date wheel on an entire automatic movement which would affect every watch that uses that movement. This way they only change the dial on their ISO6425 dive watches.


Yep. The same-sized lume pip _in_board of the date window would have looked more balanced. BTW, the total length of the short lume pip + date window is the same as the markers as 6 and 9. Would have looked just fine.


----------



## Davekaye90

Bradley_RTR said:


> I admit this looks like a total after thought in design, and in my opinion could easily be rectified visually by extending the left to match the right.


That's what I would do. Pull the 6 and 9 markers into the minute track as well, and the dial would be perfectly balanced and look fine.


----------



## Davekaye90

mgsooner said:


> That's a good point and one I didn't even think about. So we're thinking the dial of the traditional watches is actually larger than the divers due to no rotating bezel, thus the slightly inset date placement is possible on the traditional watches but not possible on the divers. Makes sense.


Yup. The standard Seiko diver dial is 28.5mm. The Alpinist dials are 29.5mm, I think the SARB033 dial is around 30mm or so, and Cocktail Time dials are 35mm. The position of date disc on the movement never moves, so the wider the dial, the more inset the date window position will be.


----------



## SkxRobbie

Im sorry I have looked hard and cannot see the problem with the pip in the minute track. It seems fine to me? My SKXA35 and SKX173 have the little pip between the date and minute track and look awsome.Granted they have chapter ring minute tracks but having it on the dial means there is less chance of misalignment.


----------



## Pongster

Is the Land Tortoise any good?


----------



## Kev161

Pongster said:


> Is the Land Tortoise any good?


Gotta ask @ProdigalGil


----------



## fillerbunny

SkxRobbie said:


> Im sorry I have looked hard and cannot see the problem with the pip in the minute track. It seems fine to me? My SKXA35 and SKX173 have the little pip between the date and minute track and look awsome.Granted they have chapter ring minute tracks but having it on the dial means there is less chance of misalignment.


Would they look awesome if the pip was on the chapter ring?


----------



## clyde_frog

One-Seventy said:


> Yep. The same-sized lume pip _in_board of the date window would have looked more balanced. BTW, the total length of the short lume pip + date window is the same as the markers as 6 and 9. Would have looked just fine.
> 
> View attachment 15882399


That still looks like a mess. It doesn't need a lume pip there at all. Having no lume pip at 3 makes it even easier to tell the orientation of the watch. No date and lume or date and no lume for me. Alternatively, make the date wheel luminous if it really has to have lume at every 5 minute/hour mark, and then they don't need to make the dial look like ass by trying to squeeze a lume pip in there.


----------



## JLS36

Janusii said:


> View attachment 15874114


I love this

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## miggy8822

clyde_frog said:


> That still looks like a mess. It doesn't need a lume pip there at all. Having no lume pip at 3 makes it even easier to tell the orientation of the watch. No date and lume or date and no lume for me. Alternatively, make the date wheel luminous if it really has to have lume at every 5 minute/hour mark, and then they don't need to make the dial look like ass by trying to squeeze a lume pip in there.


I was looking through the seiko websites today again. it seems they have removed the lume pip on the older spb143 and sla023 models and returned the older photos without the lume at 3. hopefully this is a better sign?


----------



## Niko

I thought i would not like this new type of lume at 3 o'clock. When i saw it live, i thought it's surprisingly ok, doesn't jump at you at all. Now that i've had it for a while, i actually like it!


----------



## Pun

Niko said:


> I thought i would not like this new type of lume at 3 o'clock. When i saw it live, i thought it's surprisingly ok, doesn't jump at you at all. Now that i've had it for a while, i actually like it!
> View attachment 15884853


Not bad at all.. a great shot too. Wear it in good health.


----------



## ProdigalGil

Kev161 said:


> Gotta ask @ProdigalGil


@Pongster Here is a couple of thread I wrote recently. Brought it on pre-order on day 1 release as an impluse buy due to the rose gold PVD on a slim turtle est case. Just could not ignore it.

I am not sure why this is not so popular as I don't even see a youtube review from the regulars youtubers. I guess if it a silm diver, with a 120 clicks rotating bezel, it would be more popular. The other colourways are also gorgous imo, the blue/grey and green/khaki/grey bi colour bezel.

SRPG18k1 Inital Review
Bund Strap Tortoise


----------



## Pongster

ProdigalGil said:


> @Pongster Here is a couple of thread I wrote recently. Brought it on pre-order on day 1 release as an impluse buy due to the rose gold PVD on a slim turtle est case. Just could not ignore it.
> 
> I am not sure why this is not so popular as I don't even see a youtube review from the regulars youtubers. I guess if it a silm diver, with a 120 clicks rotating bezel, it would be more popular. The other colourways are also gorgous imo, the blue/grey and green/khaki/grey bi colour bezel.
> 
> SRPG18k1 Inital Review
> Bund Strap Tortoise


yes thanks sir. i saw your initial review. I even asked about the compass bezel (whether bidirectional).


----------



## ProdigalGil

Pongster said:


> yes thanks sir. i saw your initial review. I even asked about the compass bezel (whether bidirectional).


Oh yes, cheers for the reminder! I post quite often so don't recal all the reply 😅, but I do recall about the bidirection question now. I couldn't say no to a rose gold turtle compass!


----------



## Pongster

ProdigalGil said:


> Oh yes, cheers for the reminder! I post quite often so don't recal all the reply 😅, but I do recall about the bidirection question now. I couldn't say no to a rose gold turtle compass!


the rose gold is dlc/pvd i suppose? Or something similar?


----------



## ProdigalGil

Pongster said:


> the rose gold is dlc/pvd i suppose? Or something similar?


yes, PVD, definitely for that price point. As someone on the fornum did lectured me that PVD is actual process rather than a coating! I'll take spray rose gold for that price point all day long.


----------



## Pongster

ProdigalGil said:


> yes, PVD, definitely for that price point. As someone on the fornum did lectured me that PVD is actual process rather than a coating! I'll take spray rose gold for that price point all day long.


yup. The process of applying the plating. The most common either PVD or DLC. I have a modern goldtone turtle. I suppose same process.


----------



## ProdigalGil

Pongster said:


> yup. The process of applying the plating. The most common either PVD or DLC. I have a modern goldtone turtle. I suppose same process.












#gaudycentral but a chocolate rubber strap could do the trick.


----------



## Pongster

ProdigalGil said:


> View attachment 15884930
> 
> 
> #gaudycentral but a chocolate rubber strap could do the trick.


i think it came on a black rubber strap. But i did the same thing. Got a strapcode endmill i think. Let me check.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## CydeWeys

clyde_frog said:


> That still looks like a mess. It doesn't need a lume pip there at all. Having no lume pip at 3 makes it even easier to tell the orientation of the watch. No date and lume or date and no lume for me. Alternatively, make the date wheel luminous if it really has to have lume at every 5 minute/hour mark, and then they don't need to make the dial look like ass by trying to squeeze a lume pip in there.


It's the whole ISO certification thing. Seiko wants this to be a true diver's watch, hence the need for lume pips on all 12 major indexes. It is what it is. And I do find all 12 indexes to be useful when trying to read the time in the dark. It's easier to tell the difference between XX:14 and XX:15 if you have a lume pip right there to index off of, vs having to extrapolate how far of a distance the hand has moved between XX:10 and XX:20.


----------



## clyde_frog

CydeWeys said:


> It's the whole ISO certification thing. Seiko wants this to be a true diver's watch, hence the need for lume pips on all 12 major indexes. It is what it is. And I do find all 12 indexes to be useful when trying to read the time in the dark. It's easier to tell the difference between XX:14 and XX:15 if you have a lume pip right there to index off of, vs having to extrapolate how far of a distance the hand has moved between XX:10 and XX:20.


ISO 6425 hasn't been revised since 2018, so why is this sudden decision to squeeze unsightly lume pips in because of it? Have they been doing it wrong and falsely claiming the watches without them comply with it for 3 years? I don't think so, so it just looks purely like bad aesthetic design decisions to me.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy

clyde_frog said:


> That still looks like a mess. It doesn't need a lume pip there at all.


But that's not the point. It _does _need a lume pip at 3 because Seiko has decided to adhere to ISO standards. This discussion is about how better to something they have decided to do. Of course no vestigial lume is better but that's not an option.


> Having no lume pip at 3 makes it even easier to tell the orientation of the watch. No date and lume or date and no lume for me.


The double marker at 12 does that. But otherwise, it will have to be a different brand, because Seiko doesn't really do no-date divers.

As it stands, the outboard pip puts lume where there is no lume anywhere else on the dial - on the minute track. On the earlier Pelagos, which was generally lauded for its dial layout, the outboard pip does not encroach into an otherwise unlumed area. Seiko has sort of gone for this, but done it in a half-assed manner.


----------



## clyde_frog

One-Seventy said:


> But that's not the point. It _does _need a lume pip at 3 because Seiko has decided to adhere to ISO standards. This discussion is about how better to something they have decided to do. Of course no vestigial lume is better but that's not an option.
> ]





clyde_frog said:


> ISO 6425 hasn't been revised since 2018, so why is this sudden decision to squeeze unsightly lume pips in because of it? Have they been doing it wrong and falsely claiming the watches without them comply with it for 3 years? I don't think so, so it just looks purely like bad aesthetic design decisions to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 This "doing it because of ISO" reasoning is just something somebody on here has thought, and everybody else has repeated it. Nothing has changed in ISO 6425 spec for a few years, and if you read it, it doesn't actually even say there must be lume at every hour mark. Look how its worded.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## CydeWeys

clyde_frog said:


> ISO 6425 hasn't been revised since 2018, so why is this sudden decision to squeeze unsightly lume pips in because of it? Have they been doing it wrong and falsely claiming the watches without them comply with it for 3 years? I don't think so, so it just looks purely like bad aesthetic design decisions to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


It takes time to make engineering changes. It's not like a new standard comes out and suddenly all manufacturers are instantly compliant with it the next day; no, it, takes time for all those new changes to filter down through the design and manufacturing process. The lume pips at 3 o'clock that we started seeing within the past year seem to be the direct result of the 2018 standard update.


----------



## One-Seventy

clyde_frog said:


> ISO 6425 hasn't been revised since 2018, so why is this sudden decision to squeeze unsightly lume pips in because of it? Have they been doing it wrong and falsely claiming the watches without them comply with it for 3 years? I don't think so, so it just looks purely like bad aesthetic design decisions to me.


How would this decision not have been sudden? It's digital. The watches either have a lume pip, or they don't... . As to false claims, you'd have to check the terms of ISO 6425 and what implementation period applies.

I assume ISO compliance now requires lumed markers all around (I haven't read it, I'm going on the received wisdom of the insternet, as inadvisable as that is). _If _that is the case, and Seiko's "thing" is to maintain compliance across the entire range, then that's what they do. If they decide they can't do it whilst retaining an elegant dial layout, they can decide not to. If the market reaction is overwhelmingly negative, should they just persevere with it? Probably not, since people spend most of their time taking pictures of their watches for social media, rather than diving professionally with them!


----------



## clyde_frog

One-Seventy said:


> If the market reaction is overwhelmingly negative, should they just persevere with it? Probably not, since people spend most of their time taking pictures of their watches for social media, rather than diving professionally with them!


I agree they probably shouldn't. If compliance comes at the cost of aesthetics, which is our main reason for buying their watches, I wouldn't care if they dropped it. I mean they can still make them to meet very high standards needed for diving without ruining the look of them, they've done it plenty of times. I'm glad I got my SLA MM300 before they ruined it anyway. I have to say as well that despite liking a date on a watch, they look better without it, and that would solve the problem.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

So the 2018 change to ISO6425 standards states that every hour marker must be lumed. Seiko has to have a lumed hour marker or they can’t certify it as an ISO6425 dive watch.

A lumed date window wheel wouldnt be compliant. If you started a dive at 23:50 and then a few minutes later the date changed, there’d be no lumed hour marker where the date window is as it wouldn’t be glowing or visible after the date changes.


----------



## clyde_frog

mi6_ said:


> So the 2018 change to ISO6425 standards states that every hour marker must be lumed. Seiko has to have a lumed hour marker or they can't certify it as an ISO6425 dive watch.
> 
> A lumed date window wheel wouldnt be compliant. If you started a dive at 23:50 and then a few minutes later the date changed, there'd be no lumed hour marker where the date window is as it wouldn't be glowing or visible after the date changes.


Don't want to be pedantic, but no it doesn't say that.

It says:



> 4.2.2 In the dark
> Exposure to light shall be made in accordance with ISO 17514:2004, Clause 4. Minimum 180 min after the exposure, the visibility and readability of the following items *shall be checked at a distance of 25 cm in the dark*:
> - the time (the minute indicator shall be clearly distinguishable from the hour indicator);
> - the diving time, which shall be legible with an uncertainty of ±2,5 min or less;
> - for analogue displays, the markings indicating every 5 min;
> - the indication that the watch is running;
> - in the case of battery-powered watch, the battery end-of-life indication.


It says the visibility and readability shall be checked. It does not say that there must be a lume marker every 5 min. This is not that clear cut, and the fact it's taken them 2 years to start putting an extra lume pip on when they pump out new watches all the time, is what makes me think it's not a hard requirement. To be honest this probably is the reason for the 3 o'clock lume, but I remain a bit sceptical.


----------



## clyde_frog

DS Action Diver Automatic Black 316L stainless steel: SwissWatch | Certina


Discover the DS Action Diver - Automatic Black Watch ➽ Swiss Made watch ✓ Find a store near you




www.certina.com





Brand new ISO 6425 diver's watch from Certina that came out about 2 months ago, with no 3 o'clock lume. Thoughts re: the absence of the lume plot? Still trying to catch up on a 3 year old spec revision? Unlikely.


----------



## Bradley_RTR

Pongster said:


> Is the Land Tortoise any good?


I was planning on buying one, but ended up picking up an Alpinist SB123J, instead. I've heard surprisingly little about it since release. I think a lot of folks felt it was a little overpriced.


----------



## fillerbunny

clyde_frog said:


> Don't want to be pedantic, but no it doesn't say that.
> 
> It says:
> 
> It says the visibility and readability shall be checked. It does not say that there must be a lume marker every 5 min. This is not that clear cut, and the fact it's taken them 2 years to start putting an extra lume pip on when they pump out new watches all the time, is what makes me think it's not a hard requirement. To be honest this probably is the reason for the 3 o'clock lume, but I remain a bit sceptical.


_- - the visibility and readability of the following items shall be checked at a distance of 25 cm in the dark:
- for analogue displays, the markings indicating every 5 min - -_

I'd say a lume pip helps a lot with the visibility of every 5 min marker. Tritium works, too.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Pongster said:


> Is the Land Tortoise any good?


i'm sure its commensurate with all other Seiko Divers in the same price range. If you like the looks, I cant imagine there will be anything terribly objectionable about its quality.


----------



## Davekaye90

ProdigalGil said:


> @Pongster Here is a couple of thread I wrote recently. Brought it on pre-order on day 1 release as an impluse buy due to the rose gold PVD on a slim turtle est case. Just could not ignore it.
> 
> I am not sure why this is not so popular as I don't even see a youtube review from the regulars youtubers. I guess if it a silm diver, with a 120 clicks rotating bezel, it would be more popular. The other colourways are also gorgous imo, the blue/grey and green/khaki/grey bi colour bezel.
> 
> SRPG18k1 Inital Review
> Bund Strap Tortoise


Compass bezel is really niche, and there's no heritage like the Alpinist has. Also, unlike say a 12-hour bezel which you can turn into a 60-minute timing bezel simply by multiplying whatever number X5, the compass bezel can't pull double duty for another use because the markers don't line up at any specific interval. You have to really want the compass bezel.


----------



## fillerbunny

Davekaye90 said:


> Compass bezel is really niche, and there's no heritage like the Alpinist has. Also, unlike say a 12-hour bezel which you can turn into a 60-minute timing bezel simply by multiplying whatever number X5, the compass bezel can't pull double duty for another use because the markers don't line up at any specific interval. You have to really want the compass bezel.


And possibly more simply - divers are popular. You don't really see any of the Prospex Land or Sky models except for the Alpinist derivatives.

A timing bezel is definitely more useful than a slide rule, but a bit silly on a pilot's watch.


----------



## mi6_

clyde_frog said:


> Don't want to be pedantic, but no it doesn't say that.
> 
> It says:
> 
> It says the visibility and readability shall be checked. It does not say that there must be a lume marker every 5 min. This is not that clear cut, and the fact it's taken them 2 years to start putting an extra lume pip on when they pump out new watches all the time, is what makes me think it's not a hard requirement. To be honest this probably is the reason for the 3 o'clock lume, but I remain a bit sceptical.


So if you didn't have a lumed indicator every 5 minutes you wouldn't be compliant the way I read section 4.2.2. The test is exposing the watch to a calibrated light source for a minimum of 180 minutes, and then looking at it from a distance of 25cm "in the dark" to see markings indicating every five minutes. Not sure how you accomplish this without a luminous paint material or tritium tubes?

Whether it's every 5 minutes or every hour, it's 12 lumed markers either way you cut it.



https://cdn.standards.iteh.ai/samples/66517/e437c422d9394ba6affe6e4c08512c07/ISO-6425-2018.pdf












I was also very confused about those new Certina 38mm DS Actions which don't have a lumed hour marker at the 3 o'clock. Unfortunately I'm too cheap to pay for the full ISO6425 document to read the whole thing.  Perhaps Seiko is preparing for some future date when you need lume at every 5 minute interval? Or maybe Certina got it wrong?


----------



## Xhantos

mi6_ said:


> Whether it's every 5 minutes or every hour, it's 12 lumed markers either way you cut it.


If you have a 24 hour dial watch, it matters if it is 'every hour' or 'every 5 minutes'.


----------



## Davekaye90

Xhantos said:


> If you have a 24 hour dial watch, it matters if it is 'every hour' or 'every 5 minutes'.


How many Glycine Airman style divers are there?


----------



## geejay

munichblue said:


> SPB213 has been postponed from May to end of June.


Received mine today in Australia
The dial is not white, but rather a sunburst silver as depicted on the Seiko website.
I am very happy with the watch, and everything is aligned.


----------



## depwnz

Has anyone handled the SBDY099? Apparently, it has a pistachio dial?










Could be a strong candidate for my summer watch. At 11.7mm it's thinner than the baby turtle I think


----------



## noenmon

depwnz said:


> Apparently, it has a pistachio dial?


In other pictures it looks more like hummus


----------



## clyde_frog

Green hummus?


----------



## Nayche

It’s a no from me


----------



## Snaggletooth

depwnz said:


> Has anyone handled the SBDY099? Apparently, it has a pistachio dial?
> 
> View attachment 15886798
> 
> 
> Could be a strong candidate for my summer watch. At 11.7mm it's thinner than the baby turtle I think
> 
> View attachment 15886799


A pistachio dial - that's just nuts! ?


----------



## Xhantos

Will be available on June 10th.

*SBDY093 SRPG19K1 PADI Turtle*








SBDY093 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com












Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com












*SBDY095 SRPG21K1 PADI Samurai*








SBDY095 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com












Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com












Edit: Added global reference numbers and links.


----------



## johnMcKlane

geejay said:


> Received mine today in Australia
> The dial is not white, but rather a sunburst silver as depicted on the Seiko website.
> I am very happy with the watch, and everything is aligned.


its not white !

glad i dodge this bullet ! 
beautiful watch but im still waiting for a TRUE white dial !


----------



## mgsooner

geejay said:


> Received mine today in Australia
> The dial is not white, but rather a sunburst silver as depicted on the Seiko website.
> I am very happy with the watch, and everything is aligned.
> View attachment 15886700
> View attachment 15886700


I think this looks fantastic. Anxiously awaiting mine, hopeful that it will be sooner rather than later.


----------



## mi6_

Xhantos said:


> If you have a 24 hour dial watch, it matters if it is 'every hour' or 'every 5 minutes'.


Haha true, however, the dive watch market is not exactly overflowing with 24 hour dial watches.


----------



## CydeWeys

Davekaye90 said:


> Compass bezel is really niche, and there's no heritage like the Alpinist has. Also, unlike say a 12-hour bezel which you can turn into a 60-minute timing bezel simply by multiplying whatever number X5, the compass bezel can't pull double duty for another use because the markers don't line up at any specific interval. You have to really want the compass bezel.


You can divide by 6 to get minutes, just like you can multiply a 12-hour bezel by 5. Admittedly dividing a larger number by 6 is a harder mental operation than multiplying a smaller number by 5.

EDIT: To clarify, this is on compass bezels that actually have markings for 0 to 360 degrees. On the land tortoise, which just has N E S W and some sub-markings between, it's more work. Each 1/16th mark works out to 3.75 minutes. That's ... admittedly not very useful.


----------



## CydeWeys

mi6_ said:


> A lumed date window wheel wouldnt be compliant. If you started a dive at 23:50 and then a few minutes later the date changed, there'd be no lumed hour marker where the date window is as it wouldn't be glowing or visible after the date changes.


Why not? If the entire date wheel is lumed then it should work; there's always going to be a framed lumed rectangle in the 3 o'clock position (which may or may not have a correctly aligned numerical date within it, but that doesn't matter for overall visibility). I think the reason this approach isn't more common is that lume material is expensive, and using ~31X as much as necessary to have a single index isn't appealing from a cost-control perspective. You'd end up using more lume on just the date wheel than on the entire rest of the dial. Although there are fully lumed dials available at reasonable prices (Zelos makes some), so maybe it's still doable.


----------



## Mmpaste

Anyone remember the model number on this? Posted here a bit ago but my skills are lacking. Managed a screen grab only to chop off all relative info.


----------



## josayeee

Please share more pics!



geejay said:


> Received mine today in Australia
> The dial is not white, but rather a sunburst silver as depicted on the Seiko website.
> I am very happy with the watch, and everything is aligned.
> View attachment 15886700
> View attachment 15886700


----------



## Kev161

geejay said:


> Received mine today in Australia
> The dial is not white, but rather a sunburst silver as depicted on the Seiko website.
> I am very happy with the watch, and everything is aligned.
> View attachment 15886700
> View attachment 15886700


Post it here ?:
Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 /...


----------



## B1ff_77

CydeWeys said:


> Why not? If the entire date wheel is lumed then it should work; there's always going to be a framed lumed rectangle in the 3 o'clock position (which may or may not have a correctly aligned numerical date within it, but that doesn't matter for overall visibility). I think the reason this approach isn't more common is that lume material is expensive, and using ~31X as much as necessary to have a single index isn't appealing from a cost-control perspective. You'd end up using more lume on just the date wheel than on the entire rest of the dial. Although there are fully lumed dials available at reasonable prices (Zelos makes some), so maybe it's still doable.


Think the point he is making is that if the next section of the date wheel hasn't been exposed to any light (as it's been hidden behind the dial) it won't glow if it happens hit the date window in the dark. Which to be fair I hadn't thought of - granted it's quite a specific circumstance, but could be one reason not to allow it


----------



## SkxRobbie

fillerbunny said:


> Would they look awesome if the pip was on the chapter ring?


No it would look bad i suspect


----------



## clyde_frog

B1ff_77 said:


> Think the point he is making is that if the next section of the date wheel hasn't been exposed to any light (as it's been hidden behind the dial) it won't glow if it happens hit the date window in the dark. Which to be fair I hadn't thought of - granted it's quite a specific circumstance, but could be one reason not to allow it


It's about as likely to happen as somebody actually using a dive watch for timing during a dive instead of a dive computer. Maybe next time they can add a useful requirement, like the bezel must be partitioned into cooking times for eggs and stuff like that. ?


----------



## B1ff_77

clyde_frog said:


> It's about as likely to happen as somebody actually using a dive watch for timing during a dive instead of a dive computer.


Haha yeah well that's a whole other story isn't it


----------



## Davekaye90

CydeWeys said:


> Why not? If the entire date wheel is lumed then it should work; there's always going to be a framed lumed rectangle in the 3 o'clock position (which may or may not have a correctly aligned numerical date within it, but that doesn't matter for overall visibility). I think the reason this approach isn't more common is that lume material is expensive, and using ~31X as much as necessary to have a single index isn't appealing from a cost-control perspective. You'd end up using more lume on just the date wheel than on the entire rest of the dial. Although there are fully lumed dials available at reasonable prices (Zelos makes some), so maybe it's still doable.


You can buy a fully lumed aftermarket date (or day) disc for Seiko movements for about $35. The OEM part costs about $17 retail. So while it would be more expensive to do, it's not a huge difference, especially considering that Seiko could use economies of scale to get their own cost down relative to what a third party supplier would need to charge. You can buy an entire NH35 for a little over $30 for example, and obviously the date disc is not making up half the cost there.

I would guess that the date flipping is probably a genuine problem for compliance. You could go in with a fully charged lumed date at 11:45 PM, (I guess using a UV flashlight or something) and then 15 minutes later, poof, lume is gone because the date rolled over.


----------



## NatsuDragneel

Xhantos said:


> Will be available on June 10th.
> 
> *SBDY093 SRPG19K1 PADI Turtle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBDY093 | セイコーウオッチ
> 
> 
> セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15887030
> 
> *SBDY095 SRPG21K1 PADI Samurai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBDY095 | セイコーウオッチ
> 
> 
> セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15887032
> 
> Edit: Added global reference numbers and links.


Simple and good looking. Hope they come here to the USA. But it seems we don't get a lot of the cool models.


----------



## fillerbunny

Davekaye90 said:


> You can buy a fully lumed aftermarket date (or day) disc for Seiko movements for about $35. The OEM part costs about $17 retail. So while it would be more expensive to do, it's not a huge difference, especially considering that Seiko could use economies of scale to get their own cost down relative to what a third party supplier would need to charge.


Also, a Seiko-made Lorus field watch with a full Lumibrite dial costs £20-£50, so it's doable. Those things are torches, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Snaggletooth

clyde_frog said:


> It's about as likely to happen as somebody actually using a dive watch for timing during a dive instead of a dive computer. Maybe next time they can add a useful requirement, like the bezel must be partitioned into cooking times for eggs and stuff like that. 🙃


Why not just move the date to 4:30?








Hehehehehe 🤣


----------



## geejay

josayeee said:


> Please share more pics!


----------



## geejay

johnMcKlane said:


> its not white !
> 
> glad i dodge this bullet !
> beautiful watch but im still waiting for a TRUE white dial !


This is next to the whitest dial I have in my collection


----------



## One-Seventy

Snaggletooth said:


> Why not just move the date to 4:30?
> View attachment 15888760
> 
> Hehehehehe 🤣


You want to start World War III ??!


----------



## Snaggletooth

One-Seventy said:


> You want to start World War III ??!


----------



## johnMcKlane

geejay said:


> This is next to the whitest dial I have in my collection


what is the ref for that citizen ?

*NY0118-11A and 
NY0097-87A*


----------



## andy100

Mmpaste said:


> Anyone remember the model number on this? Posted here a bit ago but my skills are lacking. Managed a screen grab only to chop off all relative info.
> View attachment 15887500


That's the SNE573P1.

There's one with a blue(/grey?) bezel and maybe a sunburst dial (judging from the rendering) which is the SNE569P1 and a brown bezel and dial which is SNE571P1 - both on bracelet. And a PADI special edition SNE575P1.

There's not much info at all out there on them yet unfortunately.


----------



## MrDisco99

Snaggletooth said:


> Why not just move the date to 4:30?


----------



## AlvaroVitali

New models 7B72 solar with radio wave control, JDM:









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 20


CITAZIONE (6309 7040 @ 13/5/2021, 16:18) Validi, bello il verde oro..🇧🇷 Carioca?




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## big man

AlvaroVitali said:


> New models 7B72 solar with radio wave control, JDM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 20
> 
> 
> CITAZIONE (6309 7040 @ 13/5/2021, 16:18) Validi, bello il verde oro..🇧🇷 Carioca?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


Not a fan of the ones on straps, but all of the bracelet ones look gorgeous.


----------



## GregoryD

AlvaroVitali said:


> New models 7B72 solar with radio wave control, JDM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 20
> 
> 
> CITAZIONE (6309 7040 @ 13/5/2021, 16:18) Validi, bello il verde oro..🇧🇷 Carioca?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


These look pretty great, imo. Would make a fantastic GADA or field watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy

GregoryD said:


> These look pretty great, imo. Would make a fantastic GADA or field watch.
> 
> View attachment 15892910
> 
> 
> View attachment 15892911


Reminds me of the new C Ward Sealander C63 models


----------



## SKYWATCH007

GregoryD said:


> These look pretty great, imo. Would make a fantastic GADA or field watch.
> 
> View attachment 15892910
> 
> View attachment 15892911


The first one has BALL looking numerals.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Seiko 5 Sports X Gucci Maze









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 20


CITAZIONE (6309 7040 @ 13/5/2021, 16:18) Validi, bello il verde oro..🇧🇷 Carioca?




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Save The Ocean Special Edition Diver's "Antarctica"









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 20


CITAZIONE (6309 7040 @ 13/5/2021, 16:18) Validi, bello il verde oro..🇧🇷 Carioca?




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## erekose

AlvaroVitali said:


> Save The Ocean Special Edition Diver's "Antarctica"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 20
> 
> 
> CITAZIONE (6309 7040 @ 13/5/2021, 16:18) Validi, bello il verde oro..🇧🇷 Carioca?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


Yep, just put my order in for the monster


----------



## johnMcKlane

AlvaroVitali said:


> Save The Ocean Special Edition Diver's "Antarctica"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 20
> 
> 
> CITAZIONE (6309 7040 @ 13/5/2021, 16:18) Validi, bello il verde oro..🇧🇷 Carioca?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


ill be in trouble if they release a Samurai Version ...


----------



## guillelle

Does anyone know if it will be possible to order just the straps for the SPB239 or SPB237? They look fantastic and will fit like a glove in a whole bunch of other Seiko divers


----------



## valuewatchguy

guillelle said:


> Does anyone know if it will be possible to order just the straps for the SPB239 or SPB237? They look fantastic and will fit like a glove in a whole bunch of other Seiko divers
> 
> View attachment 15905338
> View attachment 15905339


I believe Hodinkee has stated that Seiko has not indficated that the straps will be sold separate

missed opportunity.

but I'm sure they will be available at some point through an AD like any other OEM strap


----------



## CoachRockne

Yep agree! I pulled the trigger on the field watch style model with the even numerals. Official release date is listed as June 25 maybe it will arrive sooner. Happy to post photos when it arrives if anyone's interested.



GregoryD said:


> These look pretty great, imo. Would make a fantastic GADA or field watch.
> 
> View attachment 15892910
> 
> View attachment 15892911


----------



## johncomer

My SBSA109 came in today from Sakura Watches, the silver dial and dark blue bezel work perfectly together, the bracelet was replaced with a blue Uncle Seiko waffle strap, I'm very pleased.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Frost Mini Turtle:









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 21


CITAZIONE (6309 7040 @ 25/5/2021, 09:32) Con questa ipertrofia produttiva, se uno volesse collezionare Seiko 5 sports non potrebbe farlo, non




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## depwnz

the frost mini turtle is my summer watch, right there!


----------



## Commisar

Anyone here for their hands on a Sharp Edge GMT yet? My local AD says they could be as late as June 30th....

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisDyson

Commisar said:


> Anyone here for their hands on a Sharp Edge GMT yet? My local AD says they could be as late as June 30th....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


AD local to me in Nova Scotia has the green one in stock currently, I think the other versions sold as preorders. I haven't seen it in person yet as shops just reopened from our latest lockdown just this week.


----------



## Stephen90s

Not sure if anyone has shared these, seems there's a few new black watches on the right, along with the new 1000m Tuna. And...though this has been discussed to death...seems they are limited, again...


----------



## Davidtan

Stephen90s said:


> View attachment 15922295
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone has shared these, seems there's a few new black watches on the right, along with the new 1000m Tuna. And...though this has been discussed to death...seems they are limited, again...


nice color but i just couldnt accept the small lil dot / lume beside those date ! like half baked cookies ....


----------



## Stephen90s

Davidtan said:


> nice color but i just couldnt accept the small lil dot / lume beside those date ! like half baked cookies ....


I'm of the same opinion, but this applies to all new Seiko dive watches now (at least Propex I think, not sure about all SLA ones).


----------



## nseries73

Commisar said:


> Anyone here for their hands on a Sharp Edge GMT yet? My local AD says they could be as late as June 30th....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


Yeah, same here...


----------



## Davekaye90

nseries73 said:


> Yeah, same here...


Christine Jewelers has the green, blue, and black models in stock. Only the 140th anniversary is listed as pre-order.


----------



## nseries73

Davekaye90 said:


> Christine Jewelers has the green, blue, and black models in stock. Only the 140th anniversary is listed as pre-order.


Oh i c.... Let me check on that. Thanks.


----------



## mr4guns

erekose said:


> Yep, just put my order in for the monster
> 
> View attachment 15901996










\

I saw this guy on youtube, and its a huge different
Its look purple to me or because of the light, I wonder....


----------



## JRMARTINS

Stephen90s said:


> View attachment 15922295
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone has shared these, seems there's a few new black watches on the right, along with the new 1000m Tuna. And...though this has been discussed to death...seems they are limited, again...


What's the site that you got these from?

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhantos

JRMARTINS said:


> What's the site that you got these from?











Lineup | Prospex | Brands | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## Condor97

I like the solar tuna, though the date would bother me as well.









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NatsuDragneel

erekose said:


> Yep, just put my order in for the monster
> 
> View attachment 15901996


Cool looking Monster. What is on the dial? Some sort of foot prints?


----------



## fillerbunny

NatsuDragneel said:


> Cool looking Monster. What is on the dial? Some sort of foot prints?


Penguins!









Hands-On Seiko Prospex Save The Ocean Antarctica SRPG57K1 & SRPG59K1


Some new cool special edition watches with a mission to save the oceans. Meet the Seiko Prospex Save The Ocean Antarctica SRPG57K1 & SRPG59K1.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## bnelson293

For me the aged yellow lume on those indices looks good on the Samurai and Monster, but is too strong on the solar Tuna. It could just be a trick of the photos though. I love the color combination of black and orange with the yellowish lume on the Samurai and Monster.


----------



## brandon\

B1ff_77 said:


> Think the point he is making is that if the next section of the date wheel hasn't been exposed to any light (as it's been hidden behind the dial) it won't glow if it happens hit the date window in the dark. Which to be fair I hadn't thought of - granted it's quite a specific circumstance, but could be one reason not to allow it


Christopher Ward had a solution to that problem - a cut out date wheel with lume placed behind it. But as you can see, it limits the font that can be used. And looking at pictures of it, it looks like it would be hard to read at certain angles.


----------



## Xhantos

bnelson293 said:


> For me the aged yellow lume on those indices looks good on the Samurai and Monster, but is too strong on the solar Tuna. It could just be a trick of the photos though. I love the color combination of black and orange with the yellowish lume on the Samurai and Monster.


What about the older ones?


----------



## rpitts57

Stephen90s said:


> I'm of the same opinion, but this applies to all new Seiko dive watches now (at least Propex I think, not sure about all SLA ones).


I thought SLA was part of the Prospex line?


----------



## jmnav

clyde_frog said:


> I agree they probably shouldn't. If compliance comes at the cost of aesthetics, which is our main reason for buying their watches, I wouldn't care if they dropped it.


You wouldn't... and then, that's basically what happened when SKX007 "became" a 5 Sports model: it is more modern and aesthetically better and yet, it came with an outrage from fans -even more interestingly, one supported by money: look at prices of SKX now.



clyde_frog said:


> I mean they can still make them to meet very high standards needed for diving without ruining the look of them, they've done it plenty of times.


Not on Prospex: they are proud their diver's watches (the diver's watches, not the ones that look like diver's) match strict standards. Of course they can make a perfectly legit diver's without claiming ISO-6425 compliancy -afaik, neither Rolex nor Omega are compliant and that doesn't seem to stain their reputation, right? but their marketing image should be updated, maybe advertising their own standard ("obviously" so much better than ISO) but that doesn't come without a cost.



clyde_frog said:


> I'm glad I got my SLA MM300 before they ruined it anyway. I have to say as well that despite liking a date on a watch, they look better without it, and that would solve the problem.


See? aesthetics alone is a risky bet. You are glad about your SLA in the exact same way I'm glad I got my SBDX017 before they ruined it with the X, the obnoxious and even taller ceramic bezel, the lack of "Marinemaster" in the dial (so no: you don't own a "true" MM300  ), all which came with... your SLA.


----------



## Xhantos

I liked Clyde's post, so I do have a few comments.



jmnav said:


> You wouldn't... and then, that's basically what happened when SKX007 "became" a 5 Sports model: it is more modern and aesthetically better and yet, it came with an outrage from fans -even more interestingly, one supported by money: look at prices of SKX now.


SKX was discontinued and replaced with Turtle. Seiko 5, SKX look-alike 'fashion' models had a great positive reception and are selling strong.



jmnav said:


> Not on Prospex: they are proud their diver's watches (the diver's watches, not the ones that look like diver's) match strict standards. Of course they can make a perfectly legit diver's without claiming ISO-6425 compliancy -afaik, neither Rolex nor Omega are compliant and that doesn't seem to stain their reputation, right? but their marketing image should be updated, maybe advertising their own standard ("obviously" so much better than ISO) but that doesn't come without a cost.


Seiko can still make ISO compliant divers that are not ugly as hell. These are not mutually exclusive traits.



jmnav said:


> See? aesthetics alone is a risky bet. You are glad about your SLA in the exact same way I'm glad I got my SBDX017 before they ruined it with the X, the obnoxious and even taller ceramic bezel, the lack of "Marinemaster" in the dial (so no: you don't own a "true" MM300  ), all which came with... your SLA.


Agreed, aesthetics is a risky bet and I bet Seiko will lose big due to lack of it with these ludicrously ugly models


----------



## Stephen90s

rpitts57 said:


> I thought SLA was part of the Prospex line?


Oh you're right. I meant the ones with SLA suffix of the Prospex line.
But after a quick glance seems all new dive watches have lume plot at 3.


----------



## Seikofy

Will seiko bring back old monster shape?


----------



## just3pieces

Lets hope so! The gen 1 to gen 3 were the best design imo.


----------



## Seikofy

just3pieces said:


> Lets hope so! The gen 1 to gen 3 were the best design imo.


Yes! I'd love for them to bring back the old design, add a Sapphire crystal and 6r35 movement. I'll gladly pay their 800 asking for it


----------



## mconlonx

Seikofy said:


> Yes! I'd love for them to bring back the old design, add a Sapphire crystal and 6r35 movement. I'll gladly pay their *1200* asking for it


FTFY...


----------



## timetellinnoob

haha, on that Ice Mini Turtle, it looks like it got ISOLumePipAt3'd!!


----------



## Seikofy

mconlonx said:


> FTFY...


1200 yikes


----------



## mconlonx

Seikofy said:


> 1200 yikes


Seems to be the Seiko game plan. But only after releasing the $4k SLA version, first...


----------



## Dunelm

Sonic the Hedgehog 30th anniversary watch








Sonic Marks his 30th anniversary with limited-edition watch


Here is the perfect watch to celebrate the 30th anniversary of Sonic, our favorite hedgehog. This is a collaboration between Sonic and Seiko, one of the most famous and traditional Japanese watch manufacturers. That means this special limited model is the embodiment of the cool side of Japan...




japantoday.com


----------



## Ottovonn

Dunelm said:


> Sonic the Hedgehog 30th anniversary watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonic Marks his 30th anniversary with limited-edition watch
> 
> 
> Here is the perfect watch to celebrate the 30th anniversary of Sonic, our favorite hedgehog. This is a collaboration between Sonic and Seiko, one of the most famous and traditional Japanese watch manufacturers. That means this special limited model is the embodiment of the cool side of Japan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> japantoday.com


Sonic the hedgehog was my first video game. Kinda want it for the nostalgia factor and the watch is all right. But may be a hassle to get if you're not in Japan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aznsk8s87

Stephen90s said:


> Not sure if anyone has shared these, seems there's a few new black watches on the right, along with the new 1000m Tuna. And...though this has been discussed to death...seems they are limited, again...


I don't think it makes sense to make unlimited productions of so many different colors that will have very limited appeal. Limited editions makes sure they're not overproducing a model while also ensuring that there's some level of demand for it. I think it makes sense to have a couple of core colors and then do limited editions of unique colors for collectors or those interested, without the risk of stagnant inventory.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

aznsk8s87 said:


> I don't think it makes sense to make unlimited productions of so many different colors that will have very limited appeal. Limited editions makes sure they're not overproducing a model while also ensuring that there's some level of demand for it. I think it makes sense to have a couple of core colors and then do limited editions of unique colors for collectors or those interested, without the risk of stagnant inventory.


I agree. I think there are plenty of their limited editions to go around to those who want them at first release for retail price then followed by a short lifespan in the gray market. We will always find something else to complain about.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

140th LE, 6N52:









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 22


Dettaglio del quadrante: Piacevole, ma il top rimane il Monster SBDC073 CITAZIONE (Alstare @ 4/6/2021, 21:57) Piacevole, ma il top rimane il Monster SBDC073.Ottimo paragone. È prevedibile un andamento analogo, in




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## Xhantos

aznsk8s87 said:


> I don't think it makes sense to make unlimited productions of so many different colors that will have very limited appeal. Limited editions makes sure they're not overproducing a model while also ensuring that there's some level of demand for it. I think it makes sense to have a couple of core colors and then do limited editions of unique colors for collectors or those interested, without the risk of stagnant inventory.


I can't agree less. Everyone should be able to get whichever color she likes and prefers, if possible. Introduce a totally artificial limitation and all you get is some inflated prices. In real world every production is limited even if the manufacturer does not intend to keep it that way. In the end, rules of supply and demand will apply, no need to mess with that and make people unhappy in the process.


----------



## aznsk8s87

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I agree. I think there are plenty of their limited editions to go around to those who want them at first release for retail price then followed by a short lifespan in the gray market. We will always find something else to complain about.


Yep. There are virtually no recent limited editions from Seiko that I can't purchase at a reasonable price, whether from an AD or second hand.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Xhantos said:


> I can't agree less. Everyone should be able to get whichever color she likes and prefers, if possible. Introduce a totally artificial limitation and all you get is some inflated prices. In real world every production is limited even if the manufacturer does not intend to keep it that way. In the end, rules of supply and demand will apply, no need to mess with that and make people unhappy in the process.


And the brand should be able to make the choices that align with their business model. When it becomes detrimenal factor for their market then I'm sure they will modify their business model. But seeing that you are still here and interested in what new releases Seiko might be coming up with, it doesnt seem like you are giving Seiko a reason to change yet. This is not a slight on you, it's just a general observation that most people who complain about the business practices of a brand (such as too many LE models) don't complain with their dollars and buy some other brand. I get it though. I like Seiko too.


----------



## Commisar

SRPG27 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com





Seiko is be in the process of updating their "field style" Seiko 5s to the new standard. NH35 movement, 39.4mm case, crown at 3 on these models. Black, blue and green dials.

Not too bad.























Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

Commisar said:


> SRPG27 | Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko is be in the process of updating their "field style" Seiko 5s to the new standard. NH35 movement, 39.4mm case, crown at 3 on these models. Black, blue and green dials.
> 
> Not too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


I'd be way hot for these if they came in at SNK80x size, or as large as 38mm. As-is? Pass...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Commisar said:


> SRPG27 | Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko is be in the process of updating their "field style" Seiko 5s to the new standard. NH35 movement, 39.4mm case, crown at 3 on these models. Black, blue and green dials.
> 
> Not too bad.


The the 10 bar water resistance (much more than that of the old SNX427 field watch) makes it a suitable field watch rather than just a field-style watch. However, I think it is still a few millimeters too wide and few millimeters too thick to be a proper, or at least more traditional, field watch. Then again, that is just my own snobbery because tradition means little out in the field.


----------



## Commisar

Mr. James Duffy said:


> The the 10 bar water resistance (much more than that of the old SNX427 field watch) makes it a suitable field watch rather than just a field-style watch. However, I think it is still a few millimeters too wide and few millimeters too thick to be a proper, or at least more traditional, field watch. Then again, that is just my own snobbery because tradition means little out in the field.


The display caseback is the kicker on thickness, at least for most Seikos.

Still, it's sub 40mm.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fillerbunny

Mr. James Duffy said:


> The the 10 bar water resistance (much more than that of the old SNX427 field watch) makes it a suitable field watch rather than just a field-style watch.


The SNZG15 and its brethren had a 100m resistance and I see those as the immediate predecessor to the new watches. The new ones are a millimetre narrower and probably better finished and will probably be a great fit for a lot of people.


----------



## valuewatchguy

mconlonx said:


> I'd be way hot for these if they came in at SNK80x size, or as large as 38mm. As-is? Pass...


I dont think these are a sucessor to the SNK series bit rather the SNZG series. I had an SNK a long time back and easy-pass is how i would describe another version of that size/case. I think Seiko has a SUS reissue the SCXP line that is quite a bit smaller and in a field/military style. Don't see them too often though.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Seiko also has these SBTM series that is a field watch style

Solar, radio controlled, sapphire, 39.8 mm diameter, 9.5mm thick, perpetual calendar, 100m WR

The release on 25 JUNE 2021


----------



## Aussiehoudini

AlvaroVitali said:


> 140th LE, 6N52:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 22
> 
> 
> Dettaglio del quadrante: Piacevole, ma il top rimane il Monster SBDC073 CITAZIONE (Alstare @ 4/6/2021, 21:57) Piacevole, ma il top rimane il Monster SBDC073.Ottimo paragone. È prevedibile un andamento analogo, in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it












I don't know what this is but I think I want it


----------



## ohhenry1

Aussiehoudini said:


> View attachment 15930110
> 
> 
> I don't know what this is but I think I want it


Whoa! I guess we'd call this the Ice Mini Turtle? Or the Mini Ice Turtle? Whatever you want to call it, it's cool! (No pun intended)


----------



## Stephen90s

ohhenry1 said:


> Whoa! I guess we'd call this the Ice Mini Turtle? Or the Mini Ice Turtle? Whatever you want to call it, it's cool! (No pun intended)


Kind of frosty like the Frost Monster. But Seiko Mini Frost Turtle just doesn't have the same ring. ?


----------



## ohhenry1

Stephen90s said:


> Kind of frosty like the Frost Monster. But Seiko Mini Frost Turtle just doesn't have the same ring. ?


"Frost Mini Turtle" doesn't sound half bad.

OR, if we wanted to get cute about it, we could call it the *"Frosty Little Turtle."*

Now isn't that adorable?


----------



## johncomer

ohhenry1 said:


> "Frost Mini Turtle" doesn't sound half bad.
> 
> OR, if we wanted to get cute about it, we could call it the *"Frosty Little Turtle."*
> 
> Now isn't that adorable?


"Frosty Little Turtle" gets my vote.


----------



## PiotrJot

I need to stop reading this forum guys 
It does me no good.
Just ordered those two from Sakura Watches...























Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane

"Frosty Little Turtle" gets my vote. me too ! wish for a saphire...


----------



## fillerbunny

johnMcKlane said:


> "Frosty Little Turtle" gets my vote. me too ! wish for a saphire...


It is a better name than SBDY053's Frost Baby Tuna Or Is It A Shrouded Monster It's Pretty Big For A Baby Anyway Oh Wait Now There's A Mini Tuna What The Hell


----------



## donvegas

Huh, a dealer told me that Seiko was ditching the entire Solar line. Guess he was mistaken


----------



## Watchyouloved

Do you guys think the SJE085 Alpinist remake limited edition will sit for awhile? I really wanna pick one up but not if they could be had with a discount if I waited a bit. Are the king seiko's sitting? I jumped to get mine first and paid retail (no tax) but I see listings on Chrono24 for under retail and am wondering if the Alpinist will be the same thing.








I'm a total sucker for these LE's. This seems like such a hard core staple for seiko, basically the direct rival to the Rolex explorer in my book. Such a cool adventurer watch and the box crystal and 36mm size just draws me in further


----------



## Watchyouloved

donvegas said:


> Huh, a dealer told me that Seiko was ditching the entire Solar line. Guess he was mistaken


A dealer told me they're getting rid of the entire "lifestyle collection" which is their cheap quartz watches and the cheapest watches will now be the seiko 5 sport lineup. They are also moving away from department stores to move up market.


----------



## tentimestwenty

Likely in North America, but Asia and maybe Europe still has a low-priced department store market. Personally, I think they should make 1 master-designed watch in each category (dress, diver, field, pilot, chrono) at the $300 mark with solar, sapphire, <40mm dia., <10mm thick. They'd dominate the market and still make gobs of money in that price point. 100 different models that all suck plus 4-5 decent ones is no way to run a business in 2021.



Watchyouloved said:


> A dealer told me they're getting rid of the entire "lifestyle collection" which is their cheap quartz watches and the cheapest watches will now be the seiko 5 sport lineup. They are also moving away from department stores to move up market.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

New 5 Sports:









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 22


Dettaglio del quadrante: Piacevole, ma il top rimane il Monster SBDC073 CITAZIONE (Alstare @ 4/6/2021, 21:57) Piacevole, ma il top rimane il Monster SBDC073.Ottimo paragone. È prevedibile un andamento analogo, in




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Solar Diver's 38,5mm:









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 22


Dettaglio del quadrante: Piacevole, ma il top rimane il Monster SBDC073 CITAZIONE (Alstare @ 4/6/2021, 21:57) Piacevole, ma il top rimane il Monster SBDC073.Ottimo paragone. È prevedibile un andamento analogo, in




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Astron 39mm









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 23


Nuovi Astron GPS 3X22 da 39mm di diametro e 11mm di spessore, 10BAR;...SBXD003....---..SBXD005 CITAZIONE (Det. Briscoe @ 10/6/2021, 08:49) SRPG61 / SBSA127....---..SRPG63 / SBSA129...Manca ancora il 5 più importante. Chi vivrà vedrà




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## 6L35

AlvaroVitali said:


> Astron 39mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 23
> 
> 
> Nuovi Astron GPS 3X22 da 39mm di diametro e 11mm di spessore, 10BAR;...SBXD003....---..SBXD005 CITAZIONE (Det. Briscoe @ 10/6/2021, 08:49) SRPG61 / SBSA127....---..SRPG63 / SBSA129...Manca ancora il 5 più importante. Chi vivrà vedrà
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


This is what I was waiting for. And a chrono.


----------



## big man

AlvaroVitali said:


> Astron 39mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 23
> 
> 
> Nuovi Astron GPS 3X22 da 39mm di diametro e 11mm di spessore, 10BAR;...SBXD003....---..SBXD005 CITAZIONE (Det. Briscoe @ 10/6/2021, 08:49) SRPG61 / SBSA127....---..SRPG63 / SBSA129...Manca ancora il 5 più importante. Chi vivrà vedrà
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it











SBXD003 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com





A simple three-hand GPS with no city codes or UTC numbers? I'm in love.

The bezel is ceramic, which is pretty cool. MSRP is higher than I expected at 187k JPY (about 1700 USD), but I think this might be my first "nice" watch. Just gotta wait until July to see if I like the black or blue better.


----------



## Joll71

AlvaroVitali said:


> Solar Diver's 38,5mm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 22
> 
> 
> Dettaglio del quadrante: Piacevole, ma il top rimane il Monster SBDC073 CITAZIONE (Alstare @ 4/6/2021, 21:57) Piacevole, ma il top rimane il Monster SBDC073.Ottimo paragone. È prevedibile un andamento analogo, in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


Seiko Australia have these on their site, nice small diver for the summer
Thickness: 
10.6 ㎜
Diameter: 
38.5 ㎜
Length: 
46.5 ㎜


----------



## Commisar

Watchyouloved said:


> A dealer told me they're getting rid of the entire "lifestyle collection" which is their cheap quartz watches and the cheapest watches will now be the seiko 5 sport lineup. They are also moving away from department stores to move up market.


Makes sense.

People associate department store watches with CHEAP. Even Timex is trying to move away from that.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007

AlvaroVitali said:


> Solar Diver's 38,5mm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 22
> 
> 
> Dettaglio del quadrante: Piacevole, ma il top rimane il Monster SBDC073 CITAZIONE (Alstare @ 4/6/2021, 21:57) Piacevole, ma il top rimane il Monster SBDC073.Ottimo paragone. È prevedibile un andamento analogo, in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


Nice specs!


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Joll71 said:


> Seiko Australia have these on their site, nice small diver for the summer
> Thickness:
> 10.6 ㎜
> Diameter:
> 38.5 ㎜
> Length:
> 46.5 ㎜


Yup...would love to see a titanium version as well, these would make a nice update to the old SBDNs.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

AlvaroVitali said:


> Solar Diver's 38,5mm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 22
> 
> 
> Dettaglio del quadrante: Piacevole, ma il top rimane il Monster SBDC073 CITAZIONE (Alstare @ 4/6/2021, 21:57) Piacevole, ma il top rimane il Monster SBDC073.Ottimo paragone. È prevedibile un andamento analogo, in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


Nice smaller offering. The SNE569 is especially giving me some vintage Rolex Submariner vibes (particularly with that greyish-blue bezel insert). Also an example of a well-integrated 3 o'clock lume plot. Though that bracelet does look kinda cheap (female endlink at least).


----------



## valuewatchguy

Watchyouloved said:


> Do you guys think the SJE085 Alpinist remake limited edition will sit for awhile? I really wanna pick one up but not if they could be had with a discount if I waited a bit. Are the king seiko's sitting? I jumped to get mine first and paid retail (no tax) but I see listings on Chrono24 for under retail and am wondering if the Alpinist will be the same thing.
> I'm a total sucker for these LE's. This seems like such a hard core staple for seiko, basically the direct rival to the Rolex explorer in my book. Such a cool adventurer watch and the box crystal and 36mm size just draws me in further


Yes I think the 083 is destined to be hard to get rid of for dealers. Everyone who really wanted one snapped it up at release. There doesnt appear to be 3300 of those people. The rest will be slow movers. The 085 has 1959 pieces and i think it will be an equally slow mover. These are just my opinions.

I'm gonna buy an 085 but not until i can get at least 25% off.....which I think will be later this year. again just an opinion, no facts,.


----------



## Mmpaste

I’m excited to see some more pics in time. This watch is on my buy list for sure.


----------



## Xhantos

valuewatchguy said:


> Yes I think the 083 is destined to be hard to get rid of for dealers. Everyone who really wanted one snapped it up at release. There doesnt appear to be* 3300 *of those people. The rest will be slow movers.....


King Seiko is limited to 3000 pieces, 3300 USD is the list price 









SJE083 | King Seiko | Seiko Watch Corporation


King Seiko | SJE083 | Discover the watches on the Seiko Watch Corporation Official Website.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## schumway

Did anyone see a price on these?



Seikosha-Tom said:


> Nice smaller offering. The SNE569 is especially giving me some vintage Rolex Submariner vibes (particularly with that greyish-blue bezel insert). Also an example of a well-integrated 3 o'clock lume plot. Though that bracelet does look kinda cheap (female endlink at least).
> View attachment 15934924


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

schumway said:


> Did anyone see a price on these?


On the Seiko Australia website they're retailing for AUD 825 on bracelet and AUD 750 on rubber. For comparison, the previous solar divers (SNE549, SNE551), which only come on bracelets, currently retail for 650 AUD. As another point of comparison, the regular automatic Turtle divers (NOT the King version) retail for AUD 795 on bracelet and AUD 725 on rubber.

It's worth noting that these new solar divers have Sapphire crystals compared to the Hardlex on the Turtles and previous solar divers. No mention of bezel insert material on the Seiko website.


----------



## konners

Seikosha-Tom said:


> On the Seiko Australia website they're retailing for AUD 825 on bracelet and AUD 750 on rubber. For comparison, the previous solar divers (SNE549, SNE551), which only come on bracelets, currently retail for 650 AUD. As another point of comparison, the regular automatic Turtle divers (NOT the King version) retail for AUD 795 on bracelet and AUD 725 on rubber.
> 
> It's worth noting that these new solar divers have Sapphire crystals compared to the Hardlex on the Turtles and previous solar divers. No mention of bezel insert material on the Seiko website.


Bezel insert looks textured like some of recent the STO Turtles. Now also up on Seiko UK:









Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## Stephen90s

Not sure if this has been shared, there seems to be different colour variation for everyone looking for these solar divers.
For me I'm also curious about the bracelet quality as the blue-grayish one appeals to me and I think I have enough black dial watches...
















Watch Finder | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## mi6_

Stephen90s said:


> Not sure if this has been shared, there seems to be different colour variation for everyone looking for these solar divers.
> For me I'm also curious about the bracelet quality as the blue-grayish one appeals to me and I think I have enough black dial watches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Finder | Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com


Seiko usually skimps on the bracelet for solar models. I'm guessing this will be a cheap, rattly affair. I'm expecting hollow (folded) end links, probably solid links and the typical stamped scissor clasp with flip out divers extension. Wearable, but nothing high quality.


----------



## andy100

Real pictures rather than renders of the four on Jura (a UK watch dealer):









Seiko Watch Prospex PADI Compact Divers Special Edition SNE575P1 Watch | Jura Watches


Seiko Watch Prospex PADI Compact Divers Special Edition SNE575P1 Watch available to buy online from £500.00 with free UK delivery.




www.jurawatches.co.uk













Seiko Watch Prospex Compact Solar Scuba Diver SNE573P1 Watch | Jura Watches


Seiko Watch Prospex Compact Solar Scuba Diver SNE573P1 Watch available to buy online from £460.00 with free UK delivery.




www.jurawatches.co.uk













Seiko Watch Prospex Compact Solar Scuba Diver SNE569P1 Watch | Jura Watches


Seiko Watch Prospex Compact Solar Scuba Diver SNE569P1 Watch available to buy online from £425.00 with free UK delivery.




www.jurawatches.co.uk













Seiko Watch Prospex Compact Solar Scuba Diver SNE571P1 Watch | Jura Watches


Seiko Watch Prospex Compact Solar Scuba Diver SNE571P1 Watch available to buy online from £500.00 with free UK delivery.




www.jurawatches.co.uk


----------



## mtbmike

For 500 quid I'm hoping solid end links. Really like the size and fully indexed bezel.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

mtbmike said:


> For 500 quid I'm hoping solid end links. Really like the size and fully indexed bezel.


Hrm, it could to drop to around 350 _if_ and when it hits the grey market. Then again, watches seem have a much shorter lifespan in the grey market compared to the wild west watch landscape ten years ago.


----------



## Watchyouloved

valuewatchguy said:


> Yes I think the 083 is destined to be hard to get rid of for dealers. Everyone who really wanted one snapped it up at release. There doesnt appear to be 3300 of those people. The rest will be slow movers. The 085 has 1959 pieces and i think it will be an equally slow mover. These are just my opinions.
> 
> I'm gonna buy an 085 but not until i can get at least 25% off.....which I think will be later this year. again just an opinion, no facts,.


Thanks for the info. I believe you because I see the king seiko's sitting now just like the hodinkee x grand seiko sbgm239 those were only limited to 500 pieces but sat foreverrrr. I think they're still available even right now. I kind of wish I didn't buy my king seiko so early now ??? could've had it on discount later...I got 6% off so I guess that's something. I just don't want to regret spending $3k if I can just wait and get it for less. Doesn't look like many people want a seiko that costs upwards of $3k no matter how nice they try to make them, just like the "limited" sla043 which is also sitting and can be had on discount.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Watchyouloved said:


> Thanks for the info. I believe you because I see the king seiko's sitting now just like the hodinkee x grand seiko sbgm239 those were only limited to 500 pieces but sat foreverrrr. I think they're still available even right now. I kind of wish I didn't buy my king seiko so early now ??? could've had it on discount later...I got 6% off so I guess that's something. I just don't want to regret spending $3k if I can just wait and get it for less. Doesn't look like many people want a seiko that costs upwards of $3k no matter how nice they try to make them, just like the "limited" sla043 which is also sitting and can be had on discount.


FWIW my SLA017 which I got no discount on sold relatively quick and is still in high demand. The SLA033 and 025 both sold relatively well. There may be a few piees still left around. I think it just depends on the model.


----------



## Watch19

andy100 said:


> Real pictures rather than renders of the four on Jura (a UK watch dealer):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Watch Prospex PADI Compact Divers Special Edition SNE575P1 Watch | Jura Watches
> 
> 
> Seiko Watch Prospex PADI Compact Divers Special Edition SNE575P1 Watch available to buy online from £500.00 with free UK delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jurawatches.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Watch Prospex Compact Solar Scuba Diver SNE573P1 Watch | Jura Watches
> 
> 
> Seiko Watch Prospex Compact Solar Scuba Diver SNE573P1 Watch available to buy online from £460.00 with free UK delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jurawatches.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Watch Prospex Compact Solar Scuba Diver SNE569P1 Watch | Jura Watches
> 
> 
> Seiko Watch Prospex Compact Solar Scuba Diver SNE569P1 Watch available to buy online from £425.00 with free UK delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jurawatches.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Watch Prospex Compact Solar Scuba Diver SNE571P1 Watch | Jura Watches
> 
> 
> Seiko Watch Prospex Compact Solar Scuba Diver SNE571P1 Watch available to buy online from £500.00 with free UK delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jurawatches.co.uk


Sapphire and a possibly lumed bezel. Quote from the Seiko site (SNE569P1 | Prospex | Seiko Watch Corporation): "Lumibrite on hands, indexes and bezel".
Nice size but at 45.5mm, a little long on the L to L. Is Seiko's Solar tech improved sufficiently to equal Citizen's Eco Drive?


----------



## schumway

Watch19 said:


> Sapphire and a possibly lumed bezel. Quote from the Seiko site (SNE569P1 | Prospex | Seiko Watch Corporation): "Lumibrite on hands, indexes and bezel".
> Nice size but at 45.5mm, a little long on the L to L. Is Seiko's Solar tech improved sufficiently to equal Citizen's Eco Drive?


From the pictures, I think the bezel only has lume on the pip at 12.


----------



## mleok

Watch19 said:


> Is Seiko's Solar tech improved sufficiently to equal Citizen's Eco Drive?


That's a good question, my impression is no. Seiko solar dials tend to look plasticky in comparison to Citizen Eco-Drives.


----------



## braidn

valuewatchguy said:


> FWIW my SLA017 which I got no discount on sold relatively quick and is still in high demand. The SLA033 and 025 both sold relatively well. There may be a few piees still left around. I think it just depends on the model.


It's interesting that 025's are not available still. I see them 'often' in display cases.


----------



## Watchyouloved

valuewatchguy said:


> FWIW my SLA017 which I got no discount on sold relatively quick and is still in high demand. The SLA033 and 025 both sold relatively well. There may be a few piees still left around. I think it just depends on the model.


Yeah you're right, the same standard doesn't apply to all of their watches. Some of their divers definitely have a bit more demand than other watches in that upper price range. divers in particular in black. As the sla043 gets no love compared to the sla017. People want original.

I'm honestly shocked at the king seiko because that's a very iconic and good looking watch, I'm surprised it didn't sell out. The alpinist remake looks like a total Rolex explorer fighter to me, I feel like it should also sell out as its way cheaper than an explorer but then again I get it as it's a lot "for a seiko".


----------



## Watchyouloved

Is there a separate discussion for new and upcoming grand seiko’s? I can’t seem to find any new info on those anywhere other than google searches


----------



## Snaggletooth

Watch19 said:


> s Seiko's Solar tech improved sufficiently to equal Citizen's Eco Drive?


I have both. My impression is yes.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Does anybody know when this Spb227 drops?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Watchyouloved said:


> View attachment 15937822
> 
> Does anybody know when this Spb227 drops?


April 1, 202X?


----------



## Watchyouloved

Mr. James Duffy said:


> April 1, 202X?


Lol no way this was an April fool's joke


----------



## konners

Watchyouloved said:


> Lol no way this was an April fool's joke


A shame that is - it does look great.


----------



## bes-b2

konners said:


> A shame that is - it does look great.


This is a bit of a bummer. I really want a newer yellow dialed Seiko.


----------



## kyle1234c

Watchyouloved said:


> Yeah you're right, the same standard doesn't apply to all of their watches. Some of their divers definitely have a bit more demand than other watches in that upper price range. divers in particular in black. As the sla043 gets no love compared to the sla017. People want original.
> 
> I'm honestly shocked at the king seiko because that's a very iconic and good looking watch, I'm surprised it didn't sell out. The alpinist remake looks like a total Rolex explorer fighter to me, I feel like it should also sell out as its way cheaper than an explorer but then again I get it as it's a lot "for a seiko".


The problem with the limited edition alpinist is that Seiko are once again being a bit lazy to do a quick cash in. I have an SLA043 and absolutely love it, but Seiko just can't seem to be bothered to put the time and effort into making a decent bracelet, despite trying to move up in pricing where the Swiss put a lot of time, cost and effort to engineer top quality bracelets.

And with the alpinist, again, it's much easier to chuck it on a fancy looking bund than put it in a quality bracelet matched to the case. Same with the date. It's much easier to put a date in than modify a no date movement to make it a direct recreation of the original.

For that reason, Im out and I don't think it will be a popular well out....more than willing to be proved wrong though.


----------



## Watchyouloved

konners said:


> A shame that is - it does look great.


Wait so this really was an April fool's joke? Someone here just made it up?


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Watchyouloved said:


> Wait so this really was an April fool's joke? Someone here just made it up?


Yea I fell for it also. ****ty joke, would've forsure bought it!


----------



## vsh

braidn said:


> It's interesting that 025's are not available still. I see them 'often' in display cases.


I know about several SLA017 that are still sitting in stores, new and unsold. It being a high demand item is a pure fabrication.


----------



## Ottovonn

konners said:


> A shame that is - it does look great.


Agreed. I'd buy that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1881

Sadly yes it is an April fools joke was also caught out by it, Crappy one at that could have put something else gimmicky on it except changing the dial colour.


----------



## josayeee

vsh said:


> I know about several SLA017 that are still sitting in stores, new and unsold. It being a high demand item is a pure fabrication.


I would like to purchase those NOS SLA017s.


----------



## Watchyouloved

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Yea I fell for it also. ****ty joke, would've forsure bought it!


I like your yellow OP. The reason this yellow dial spb looks so cool, it's like a fun color on a nice diver, not a seiko 5 sport or skx. Something a little classier looking. Would've been cool if they rolled out some cool colors.


----------



## Watchyouloved

vsh said:


> I know about several SLA017 that are still sitting in stores, new and unsold. It being a high demand item is a pure fabrication.


Can you tell me where these sla017's are at? ? I'd love to buy one new for msrp


----------



## Watchyouloved

kyle1234c said:


> The problem with the limited edition alpinist is that Seiko are once again being a bit lazy to do a quick cash in. I have an SLA043 and absolutely love it, but Seiko just can't seem to be bothered to put the time and effort into making a decent bracelet, despite trying to move up in pricing where the Swiss put a lot of time, cost and effort to engineer top quality bracelets.
> 
> And with the alpinist, again, it's much easier to chuck it on a fancy looking bund than put it in a quality bracelet matched to the case. Same with the date. It's much easier to put a date in than modify a no date movement to make it a direct recreation of the original.
> 
> For that reason, Im out and I don't think it will be a popular well out....more than willing to be proved wrong though.


Yeah I agree. Besides the bracelet I think the case is overall nice though I'm not sure 2900 nice. Probably is though because the king seiko definitely feels $3k(or more) nice in the metal. Regardless no matter how nice it is I just hate spending more than the actual value of the thing. As with the king seiko even if it is as nice as much higher end watches it's actual value is what people value it at worth buying. That can greatly discount a watch no matter how much they spent to make it. Sad but true, a cheap watch can catch hype and skyrocket in price but at the same time those higher end seiko's can be had heavily discounted because of how the public receives it. I'll pick up an alpinist just because I think it's kind of cool (especially the 36mm case size) but I will surely wait for a hefty discount on it as that would be the price I'd value it at.


----------



## valuewatchguy

vsh said:


> I know about several SLA017 that are still sitting in stores, new and unsold. It being a high demand item is a pure fabrication.


I'll echo in and say. If you can tell me where these are at retail and ready to ship, I have a wire transfer ready.


----------



## pruppert

munichblue said:


> SPB213 has been postponed from May to end of June.


Got mine on Friday from my AD MD. Allocated only 5. Friend got his in Kansas City last week. They're out there...
PRR


----------



## GEO_79

josayeee said:


> I would like to purchase those NOS SLA017s.


Here, hurry up, it's the last one  Seiko SBDX019 Reissue 62MAS Limited Edition

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyouloved

GEO_79 said:


> Here, hurry up, it's the last one  Seiko SBDX019 Reissue 62MAS Limited Edition
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Lol the most ripoff site known to man idk how they even sell anything when it's always available for less at many other places


----------



## mleok

Watchyouloved said:


> Yeah I agree. Besides the bracelet I think the case is overall nice though I'm not sure 2900 nice. Probably is though because the king seiko definitely feels $3k(or more) nice in the metal. Regardless no matter how nice it is I just hate spending more than the actual value of the thing. As with the king seiko even if it is as nice as much higher end watches it's actual value is what people value it at worth buying. That can greatly discount a watch no matter how much they spent to make it. Sad but true, a cheap watch can catch hype and skyrocket in price but at the same time those higher end seiko's can be had heavily discounted because of how the public receives it. I'll pick up an alpinist just because I think it's kind of cool (especially the 36mm case size) but I will surely wait for a hefty discount on it as that would be the price I'd value it at.


For me at least, a +15/-10 spd accuracy specification has no place in a $3K watch.


----------



## mi6_

Watch19 said:


> Sapphire and a possibly lumed bezel. Quote from the Seiko site (SNE569P1 | Prospex | Seiko Watch Corporation): "Lumibrite on hands, indexes and bezel".
> Nice size but at 45.5mm, a little long on the L to L. Is Seiko's Solar tech improved sufficiently to equal Citizen's Eco Drive?


Seiko website actually says 46.5mm lug to lug. That's not too long for a 39mm watch. Maybe by Seiko standards? Looks nice and thin at least. Very surprised this has a sapphire crystal. Hoping it uses the mini-turtle bracelet with solid end links. Might be tempted to get one once I see it in person. Price seems a bit steep.









Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## Ed.YANG

erekose said:


> Yep, just put my order in for the monster
> 
> View attachment 15901996


i'm holding my monies for the SRPG59 for a more bubbly look!


----------



## Commisar

mleok said:


> For me at least, a +15/-10 spd accuracy specification has no place in a $3K watch.


Tell that to Oris and TAG Heuer

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok

Commisar said:


> Tell that to Oris and TAG Heuer


I don't buy Oris or Tag Heuer either...


----------



## Xhantos

mleok said:


> I don't buy Oris or Tag Heuer either...


That's integrity, I value that.

Are you also active in their respective WUS forums, telling them about their inadequate accuracy for their $3K watches?


----------



## One-Seventy

Xhantos said:


> That's integrity, I value that.
> 
> Are you also active in their respective WUS forums, telling them about their inadequate accuracy for their $3K watches?


Sometimes there just aren't enough hours in the day!


----------



## Kev161

Watchyouloved said:


> Wait so this really was an April fool's joke? Someone here just made it up?


Fancy any of these new LE? JK ???


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Watch19 said:


> Sapphire and a possibly lumed bezel. Quote from the Seiko site (SNE569P1 | Prospex | Seiko Watch Corporation): "Lumibrite on hands, indexes and bezel".
> *Nice size but at 45.5mm, a little long on the L to L.* Is Seiko's Solar tech improved sufficiently to equal Citizen's Eco Drive?


Seiko lists L-to-L at 46.5mm...either of those isn't bad IMO.


----------



## Watchyouloved

mleok said:


> For me at least, a +15/-10 spd accuracy specification has no place in a $3K watch.


I've seen in a lot of videos that the accuracy for it over a month was way better than what it was rated at. Seiko underrates their movements like the Germans underrate the power of their cars? Lol idk maybe maybe not


----------



## Watchyouloved

Commisar said:


> Tell that to Oris and TAG Heuer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


I can't understand the hype of Oris very underwhelming for basically $2k. Atleast with the king you get zaratsu, genuine crocodile and what looks like a very expensive case and dial. Oris just look so average to me.

don't get me started on tag heuer. I can't remember the last time someone said they bought one...


----------



## Watchyouloved

Kev161 said:


> Fancy any of these new LE? JK ???
> View attachment 15940107
> View attachment 15940108


Playing with my heart strings ? just a joke for you but to me they look like the grown up and classier versions of the yellow monster and orange monster ? more exciting than the new Rolex OP's cuz diver...


----------



## clyde_frog

Oris are very underwhelming to me too. I think if they weren't Swiss, people wouldn't look twice at them.


----------



## valuewatchguy

clyde_frog said:


> Oris are very underwhelming to me too. I think if they weren't Swiss, people wouldn't look twice at them.


Since we aren't talking about new Seikos, I'll play.

In the $1000-1500 range for divers Seiko gives us the SPB Willards and 63MAS. Oris (due to grey market) gives us a Aquis and Divers 65. Like many of you, I've had them all. The Oris is a better watch in terms build quality, QC, and movement. Looks are subjective so I'll leave that alone. If seiko starts to give is better movements at this price range I might change my opinion on a case by base basis. But the high tier microbrands are really taking over the sub 2k segment with their offerings, IMO. But thats another thread

Plus the brand story of Oris is compelling if that means anything to you. They don't do sub-alikes and they do more than just pull from their deep portfolio with constant reissues. Their CS is notable and they make an effort to be relevant to their fan base with their collabs whether its the Ocean or RedBar.

Sorry back to the topic at hand.


----------



## mleok

Xhantos said:


> That's integrity, I value that.
> 
> Are you also active in their respective WUS forums, telling them about their inadequate accuracy for their $3K watches?


I've never felt an affinity for those two brands, so I couldn't care less what they do. I grew up wearing Seikos, and it breaks my heart to see Seiko languish in mediocrity.


----------



## mleok

Watchyouloved said:


> I've seen in a lot of videos that the accuracy for it over a month was way better than what it was rated at. Seiko underrates their movements like the Germans underrate the power of their cars? Lol idk maybe maybe not


If you understand statistics, you'll know that more than 68% of watches should exhibit an accuracy range that is within half (or one third) of the stated accuracy range. It doesn't help you though when your particular watch happens to be within the stated specification, and the manufacturer won't do anything to address it, and you don't want to void your warranty by having it regulated by an independent watchmaker. I think an expensive watch should be warrantied to perform well, and be regulated under warranty if it does perform according to its specifications.


----------



## mconlonx

valuewatchguy said:


> They don't do sub-alikes and* they do more than just pull from their deep portfolio with constant reissues*.


Although they also do that, too... Or rather, there have been dozens of Oris 65 releases in various configurations. To be clear - not going to fault them for that, and yes, Seiko does seem to do it with more models.

FWIW, I just picked up a King Seiko 4502-7000 pretty much _because _the new re-issue just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## valuewatchguy

mconlonx said:


> Although they also do that, too... Or rather, there have been dozens of Oris 65 releases in various configurations. To be clear - not going to fault them for that, and yes, Seiko does seem to do it with more models.
> 
> FWIW, I just picked up a King Seiko 4502-7000 pretty much _because _the new re-issue just doesn't do it for me.


The availabiliyt of so many vintage KS/GS in good condition is a detriment to the reissue. Especially since the 44 isn't even the most popular of the vintage case designs. I'll take the resissue though at steep discount. 

I'm with you! All of this is in some random hopes that Seiko is listening to customers and continues to better their product line. Heck it was just a couple of years ago that sapphire was unheard of for a prospex.


----------



## mleok

mconlonx said:


> FWIW, I just picked up a King Seiko 4502-7000 pretty much _because _the new re-issue just doesn't do it for me.


The 4502 calibre is truly a high-beat movement at 36kbph, so it's disappointing to see Seiko use a 6L35 that runs at 28.8kbph instead.


----------



## mleok

valuewatchguy said:


> The availabiliyt of so many vintage KS/GS in good condition is a detriment to the reissue. Especially since the 44 isn't even the most popular of the vintage case designs. I'll take the resissue though at steep discount.
> 
> I'm with you! All of this is in some random hopes that Seiko is listening to customers and continues to better their product line. Heck it was just a couple of years ago that sapphire was unheard of for a prospex.


I just hope that Seiko will focus on getting the basics right, precision tolerances, movement accuracy, and dare I say it, alignment, instead of wasting precious R&D resources on things that only show up in a small number of limited editions. In order to robustly move upmarket, they need to ramp up their minimum quality standards across their entire product line.


----------



## mconlonx

mleok said:


> The 4502 calibre is truly a high-beat movement at 36kbph, so it's disappointing to see Seiko use a 6L35 that runs at 28.8kbph instead.


Exactly. For me it was about size, case shape, and the movement - hand-wind, true hi-beat, hand assembled... In my mind, and per tradition, for the re-issue they should have used a 9S64 movement. But does it surprise me they went with the 6L35? Nope, not in the least...


----------



## valuewatchguy

mleok said:


> I just hope that Seiko will focus on getting the basics right, precision tolerances, movement accuracy, and dare I say it, alignment, instead of wasting precious R&D resources on things that only show up in a small number of limited editions. In order to robustly move upmarket, they need to ramp up their minimum quality standards across their entire product line.


👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## Watchyouloved

You guys make me want to throw my KSK reissue in the trash  worst part is I won’t even be able to break even on it even if I wanted to get rid of it LOL sad for a LE honestly. Maybe they’ll pick up and the collectors might want it down the line. Until then, the box it came in was awesome and the dial is beautiful and I can wear the s***t out of it for many years since it has that extra hardening and it’s brand new so it’ll feel good as opposed to a scratched up vintage. I’ll be the one putting the scratches on it and have that nice new watch on wrist feeling for the first year...or month..🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Watchyouloved said:


> You guys make me want to throw my KSK reissue in the trash  worst part is I won't even be able to break even on it even if I wanted to get rid of it LOL sad for a LE honestly. Maybe they'll pick up and the collectors might want it down the line. Until then, the box it came in was awesome and the dial is beautiful and I can wear the s***t out of it for many years since it has that extra hardening and it's brand new so it'll feel good as opposed to a scratched up vintage. I'll be the one putting the scratches on it and have that nice new watch on wrist feeling for the first year...or month..???


As a vintage watch guy, I think the King Seiko reissue is a beautiful watch with an appropriate modern movement regardless of what anyone says. Enjoy and wear it in good health!


----------



## 6L35

Watchyouloved said:


> You guys make me want to throw my KSK reissue in the trash  worst part is I won't even be able to break even on it even if I wanted to get rid of it LOL sad for a LE honestly. Maybe they'll pick up and the collectors might want it down the line. Until then, the box it came in was awesome and the dial is beautiful and I can wear the s***t out of it for many years since it has that extra hardening and it's brand new so it'll feel good as opposed to a scratched up vintage. I'll be the one putting the scratches on it and have that nice new watch on wrist feeling for the first year...or month..???


Do not worry, the watch is gorgeous and the caliber is very good. The price is a bit high, however.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Mr. James Duffy said:


> As a vintage watch guy, I think the King Seiko reissue is a beautiful watch with an appropriate modern movement regardless of what anyone says. Enjoy and wear it in good health!


Glad to hear it man! Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## Watchyouloved

6L35 said:


> Do not worry, the watch is gorgeous and the caliber is very good. The price is a bit high, however.


Thank you thank you, I feel much better now. Love your username btw 😅😂


----------



## Watchyouloved

vsh said:


> I know about several SLA017 that are still sitting in stores, new and unsold. It being a high demand item is a pure fabrication.


Meanwhile still waiting for @vsh to tell us the secret of the new old stock sla017's ? hopefully they make another recreation in another cool color and I might jump on it!


----------



## 6L35

Watchyouloved said:


> Thank you thank you, I feel much better now. Love your username btw 😅😂


I own a SJE073, with the same caliber 😁


----------



## Watchyouloved

6L35 said:


> I own a SJE073, with the same caliber ?


Awesome, let me geek out here for second. That's the "baby snowflake" the first watch to feature the 6L35 and super thin case. Very cool! I love the 6L because it's so thin, hoping to pick up an Alpinist remake after it goes on discount ?


----------



## Watchyouloved

Guys I’m lusting after an SBDX041 😫 I just couldn’t pay over retail. It’s just not in me...


----------



## valuewatchguy

Watchyouloved said:


> You guys make me want to throw my KSK reissue in the trash  worst part is I won't even be able to break even on it even if I wanted to get rid of it LOL sad for a LE honestly.


Its still a beauty of a watch and if you are wearing it regularly enough to get some wabi-sabi in it then the resale value is irrelevant.


----------



## Galaga

vsh said:


> I know about several SLA017 that are still sitting in stores, new and unsold. It being a high demand item is a pure fabrication.


Can you let me know where that may be? I'll buy one and sell my Marinemaster.


----------



## Galaga

josayeee said:


> I would like to purchase those NOS SLA017s.


Me 2.


----------



## Watchyouloved

valuewatchguy said:


> Its still a beauty of a watch and if you are wearing it regularly enough to get some wabi-sabi in it then the resale value is irrelevant.


Exactly what I'm thinking, thank you! ?


----------



## GEO_79

Watchyouloved said:


> Meanwhile still waiting for @vsh to tell us the secret of the new old stock sla017's  hopefully they make another recreation in another cool color and I might jump on it!


Here  Seiko SBDX019 Reissue 62MAS Limited Edition

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GEO_79

Galaga said:


> Me 2.


Take it , it's yours Seiko SBDX019 Reissue 62MAS Limited Edition if you don't buy it now, the price will go up to a million dollars 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

GEO_79 said:


> Take it , it's yours Seiko SBDX019 Reissue 62MAS Limited Edition if you don't buy it now, the price will go up to a million dollars
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Is that in pesos ?


----------



## GEO_79

Galaga said:


> Is that in pesos ?


I wish it was in pesos 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Locutusaborg

This is making me laugh. Yeah I’ve seen an sla033. Haven’t seen an 025 in a couple years. The 017??? Is it possible one is sitting somewhere? Sure but I’d be VERY surprised. But omg to make the claim no demand for the 017??? Just silly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35

Watchyouloved said:


> Awesome, let me geek out here for second. That's the "baby snowflake" the first watch to feature the 6L35 and super thin case. Very cool! I love the 6L because it's so thin, hoping to pick up an Alpinist remake after it goes on discount ?


Very thin for a Seiko indeed! I was there in the watch shop, ready to purchase the white enameled Presage Chrono, but I saw this beauty and was love at first sight!


----------



## Davekaye90

I understand the Tag hate, and generally agree, but I don't think the shots at Oris are quite fair. Yes the unadjusted SW-200s that make up the majority of their watches aren't exactly the highlight...but then neither are basic Seiko movements, generally. Both companies consider quite wide tolerances to be "within spec." The Aquis has earned its reputation as one of the best Swiss divers in its price range, and is finished to a very high degree.


----------



## GazzSteiko

I'd never really considered (cheaper) quartz or even solar until seeing this, proportions, specs and overall design are singing out to me.

SNE569P1
Sapphire, screwdown crown, 200m WR

±15 seconds per month

Thickness: 10.6 ㎜
Diameter: 38.5 ㎜
Length: 46.5 ㎜

Overall, I think Seiko are on to a winner design wise, if only this case could house a higher end auto, then add a better bracelet and finer case finishings...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

GazzSteiko said:


> I'd never really considered (cheaper) quartz or even solar until seeing this, proportions, specs and overall design are singing out to me.
> 
> SNE569P1
> Sapphire, screwdown crown, 200m WR
> 
> ±15 seconds per month
> 
> Thickness: 10.6 ㎜
> Diameter: 38.5 ㎜
> Length: 46.5 ㎜
> 
> Overall, I think Seiko are on to a winner design wise, if only this case could house a higher end auto, then add a better bracelet and finer case finishings...
> 
> View attachment 15941349


Hopefully, Seiko's moves to better follow the ISO standard means the bracelet will not be too chintzy. I don't mind the stamped clasp and dive extension but I hope the bracelet will have solid links and endlinks and not make too much noise. If so, I have my eye on the PADI version as a possible everyday beater watch.


----------



## mi6_

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Hopefully, Seiko's moves to better follow the ISO standard means the bracelet will not be too chintzy. I don't mind the stamped clasp and dive extension but I hope the bracelet will have solid links and endlinks and not make too much noise. If so, I have my eye on the PADI version as a possible everyday beater watch.


I'm hoping for solid end links as well. You'd think they'd include those since they bothered with a sapphire. That said, my SNE107 is a Seiko ISO 6425 diver with folded end links and 2-piece links and is one of the most rattly bracelets I've ever seen. Here's to hoping... I might get this instead of an SPB143 as I still can't stomach the price of that.


----------



## Tickstart

GazzSteiko said:


> Overall, I think Seiko are on to a winner design wise, if only this case could house a higher end auto, then add a better bracelet and finer case finishings...
> 
> View attachment 15941349


That's originally a Boctok design.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Hey guys I can finally contribute to some new info never posted here yet !! So exciting lol here it is:

new seiko 5 sport x rowing blazers collaboration. 2 are limited editions and one is a special edition. All I can find is that one of them is called the SRPG53. Looks to be bezels based on board games lol


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Interesting but not for me. That new 38.5 diver is nice though.


----------



## Watchyouloved

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Interesting but not for me. That new 38.5 diver is nice though.


Not for me either. I'm hoping for a nicer 62mas recreation to come out soon!


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Watchyouloved said:


> Not for me either. I'm hoping for a nicer 62mas recreation to come out soon!


Yea I love the new SPB213J1 white and blue. But as soon as I buy it, there will be an even better colour (yellow dial) maybe right after...Murphy's law....


----------



## noenmon

Who did it better?


----------



## Joll71

Couple more of the solar diver


----------



## oiljam

Joll71 said:


> Couple more of the solar diver


I'm really looking forward to seeing one of these, a 'quartz', sapphire, 38mm Seiko divers. What's not to like. That bezel and insert looks lovely on this one, almost has a faded look about it. Maybe it looks a little slab sided, having little curve on the lugs but at 38mm it may not be noticeable. I've had a Seiko Solar before and they're a great grab and go watch. Oh and maybe the RRP of £500 gbp may be a bit steep but that may come down over time.


----------



## fillerbunny

noenmon said:


> Who did it better?


----------



## Watchyouloved

fillerbunny said:


>


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Watchyouloved said:


> View attachment 15944083


That was my first instinct. My second was:


----------



## Watchyouloved

Mr. James Duffy said:


> That was my first instinct. My second was:
> View attachment 15944152


???
In all honesty I'm getting tired of these seiko 5 collabs. I wasn't a fan of the auto moai, the gucci maze, or this. Maybe just personal preference but I feel like they're really reaching with these ones. I also am not a fan how they turn the watches into "non-dive" watches, at that point just use a different platform for the collabs. I loved the anime collabs because I thought the character synergy was cool if you watched the shows and the sushi watch in the latest was kind of artistic and unique but the rest are just bleh. Also, I'm tired of all the collabs on the seiko 5 sport, I wish they'd do it on a different model. I feel like I have way too many seiko 5 sports now lol


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Watchyouloved said:


> ???
> In all honesty I'm getting tired of these seiko 5 collabs. I wasn't a fan of the auto moai, the gucci maze, or this. Maybe just personal preference but I feel like they're really reaching with these ones. I also am not a fan how they turn the watches into "non-dive" watches, at that point just use a different platform for the collabs. I loved the anime collabs because I thought the character synergy was cool if you watched the shows and the sushi watch in the latest was kind of artistic and unique but the rest are just bleh. Also, I'm tired of all the collabs on the seiko 5 sport, I wish they'd do it on a different model. I feel like I have way too many seiko 5 sports now lol


It is an easy platform to rebrand for collaborations, like the lower-end Casio G-Shocks, because they are at an affordable price, quite fashionable, and do not need to adhere to ISO dive watch standards. I do not know if Seiko expected these 5KX collaborations would become such a business channel but if the other party carries most of the financial burden, I do not begrudge them for continuing these. A lot of these are not for me and as a Seiko fan and owner of an SKX, I am not offended by their existence. Seiko is a business, the online watch community-a small segment of which are Seiko collectors-is only a vocal minority, and there are only so many Prospex divers we can complain about and still buy.

(I work in comic book, manga, and anime publishing and I have seen the Naruto and One Piece 5KX on social media from people I never thought would wear a mechanical watch so I will admit to some bias in my support of them.)


----------



## Watchyouloved

Mr. James Duffy said:


> It is an easy platform to rebrand for collaborations, like the lower-end Casio G-Shocks, because they are at an affordable price, quite fashionable, and do not need to adhere to ISO dive watch standards. I do not know if Seiko expected these 5KX collaborations would become such a business channel but if the other party carries most of the financial burden, I do not begrudge them for continuing these. A lot of these are not for me and as a Seiko fan and owner of an SKX, I am not offended by their existence. Seiko is a business, the online watch community-a small segment of which are Seiko collectors-is only a vocal minority, and there are only so many Prospex divers we can complain about and still buy.
> 
> (I work in comic book, manga, and anime publishing and I have seen the Naruto and One Piece 5KX on social media from people I never thought would wear a mechanical watch so I will admit to some bias in my support of them.)


That's pretty awesome! I personally have no problem that they're based on 5 sports but only have an issue of the continuance of it because I have so many of the same watch ??? I think 90% of my collection has become 5 sports because every single collab model is on that platform and I always "need to have it" because I'm such a huge fan of whatever collabs they're doing.
Collabs I so far have:

Brian May
JoJo's bizarre adventure (4 variations of 7)
Street Fighter V (2 variations)
Naruto (4 variations)
One piece (1 variation but 3-4ish on the way)
Evisen skateboards (1 sushi watch)

13 currently and will be 16-17 after I take delivery of some more. So as you can see my seiko 5 sport collection is getting out of hand! Which is why I wish they'd collab on other models so I have some variety lol especially since I have 2 SKX so 15 of the same case.

and yes, I have unboxing/reviews of all of them on my YouTube channel watchyoulove lol


----------



## Watchyouloved

Mr. James Duffy said:


> It is an easy platform to rebrand for collaborations, like the lower-end Casio G-Shocks, because they are at an affordable price, quite fashionable, and do not need to adhere to ISO dive watch standards. I do not know if Seiko expected these 5KX collaborations would become such a business channel but if the other party carries most of the financial burden, I do not begrudge them for continuing these. A lot of these are not for me and as a Seiko fan and owner of an SKX, I am not offended by their existence. Seiko is a business, the online watch community-a small segment of which are Seiko collectors-is only a vocal minority, and there are only so many Prospex divers we can complain about and still buy.
> 
> (I work in comic book, manga, and anime publishing and I have seen the Naruto and One Piece 5KX on social media from people I never thought would wear a mechanical watch so I will admit to some bias in my support of them.)


P.S. the one piece collab was sooo low key can't even find information on it, I literally found it by chance so I'm surprised that you know people with it, that's pretty cool.


----------



## Commisar

Mr. James Duffy said:


> It is an easy platform to rebrand for collaborations, like the lower-end Casio G-Shocks, because they are at an affordable price, quite fashionable, and do not need to adhere to ISO dive watch standards. I do not know if Seiko expected these 5KX collaborations would become such a business channel but if the other party carries most of the financial burden, I do not begrudge them for continuing these. A lot of these are not for me and as a Seiko fan and owner of an SKX, I am not offended by their existence. Seiko is a business, the online watch community-a small segment of which are Seiko collectors-is only a vocal minority, and there are only so many Prospex divers we can complain about and still buy.
> 
> (I work in comic book, manga, and anime publishing and I have seen the Naruto and One Piece 5KX on social media from people I never thought would wear a mechanical watch so I will admit to some bias in my support of them.)


I'm hoping for a Resident Evil/Biohazard collaboration, especially with the new Seiko 5 field lineup

Or another Patlabor one

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Commisar said:


> Or another Patlabor one


I can see variants for each Division 2 Ingram with white rubber straps with black and yellow accents. The Division 2 emblem and Ingram head profile are also great design elements. They can have PVD versions for Helldiver, Brocken, and Griffon labors and maybe a Shinohara Heavy Industries model. Sorry non-anime/manga fans. I am _such_ a nerd.


----------



## Bradley_RTR

None of these really do anything for me, but if you browse the _Rowing Blazers_ website, these are pretty on point with the kind of stuff they offer.

Add me to the list of folks who appreciate the collabs, they've just yet to do one that I care about/connect with.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I can see variants for each Division 2 Ingram with white rubber straps with black and yellow accents. The Division 2 emblem and Ingram head profile are also great design elements. They can have PVD versions for Helldiver, Brocken, and Griffon labors and maybe a Shinohara Heavy Industries model. Sorry non-anime/manga fans. I am _such_ a nerd.


Would be pretty awesome, as you can tell from my almost 20 piece seiko 5 collab collection. I'm a huge fan of the anime/manga ones lol waiting for a spirited away presage which I'm sure they'll do soon


----------



## G-8

Davekaye90 said:


> I understand the Tag hate, and generally agree, but I don't think the shots at Oris are quite fair. Yes the unadjusted SW-200s that make up the majority of their watches aren't exactly the highlight...but then neither are basic Seiko movements, generally. Both companies consider quite wide tolerances to be "within spec." The Aquis has earned its reputation as one of the best Swiss divers in its price range, and is finished to a very high degree.


Is it just me, or does the Oris look like a very well made micro-brand watch? Quality watches, but undistinguished in terms of character/style? I guess you could say that the microbrands are making Oris homage watches.


----------



## TagTime

Watchyouloved said:


> Hey guys I can finally contribute to some new info never posted here yet !! So exciting lol here it is:
> 
> new seiko 5 sport x rowing blazers collaboration. 2 are limited editions and one is a special edition. All I can find is that one of them is called the SRPG53. Looks to be bezels based on board games lol
> View attachment 15943083
> 
> View attachment 15943085
> 
> View attachment 15943089
> 
> View attachment 15943091
> 
> View attachment 15943095


Here is more information about the collaboration. Rowing Blazers Reworks the Seiko 5 Sports Watch

Know Rowing Blazers from when they started about 10 years ago, haven't been checking what they have been up to lately, but they have expanded enormously.

Just a little background on actual rowing blazers: schools, universities and clubs have their own rowing jacket history based on their club/school colors. The jackets can be boring or quite colorful and in some cases completely worn out due to a certain (hand me down) tradition. Jackets are worn at certain regatta's, most notably at Royal Henley Regatta in Henley on Thames (nickname is Henley jackets). It is a fun little tradition in the rowing world and always a good start of a conversation.


----------



## Watchyouloved

G-8 said:


> Is it just me, or does the Oris look like a very well made micro-brand watch? Quality watches, but undistinguished in terms of character/style? I guess you could say that the microbrands are making Oris homage watches.


I personally am a huge fan of Kurono by Hajime Asaoka. Very nice independent micro brand.


----------



## Watchyouloved

TagTime said:


> Here is more information about the collaboration. Rowing Blazers Reworks the Seiko 5 Sports Watch
> 
> Know Rowing Blazers from when they started about 10 years ago, haven't been checking what they have been up to lately, but they have expanded enormously.
> 
> Just a little background on actual rowing blazers: schools, universities and clubs have their own rowing jacket history based on their club/school colors. The jackets can be boring or quite colorful and in some cases completely worn out due to a certain (hand me down) tradition. Jackets are worn at certain regatta's, most notably at Royal Henley Regatta in Henley on Thames (nickname is Henley jackets). It is a fun little tradition in the rowing world and always a good start of a conversation.


Pretty cool, I think the overall collab oozes that university club American culture. If you're into that sort of thing it's pretty neat. Especially since you get a free dad hat with every purchase! I'm personally more into the Japanese collabs though I really love the Queen Brian may collab!


----------



## MickCollins1916

Tried these guys on today. Whole lotta meh for me, but a good time nonetheless.

The new brown SPBX diver is a real head-scratcher, given the similarities to the existing model, but the fabric strap is quite nice.


----------



## Watchyouloved

MickCollins1916 said:


> Tried these guys on today. Whole lotta meh for me, but a good time nonetheless.
> 
> The new brown SPBX diver is a real head-scratcher, given the similarities to the existing model, but the fabric strap is quite nice.


As much as I want to like them I'd just rather pay resale for an SLA017 ? though I will admit the fabric strap on that SPB looks awesome! I'd want to buy the strap alone


----------



## SKYWATCH007

MickCollins1916 said:


> Tried these guys on today. Whole lotta meh for me, but a good time nonetheless.
> 
> The new brown SPBX diver is a real head-scratcher, given the similarities to the existing model, but the fabric strap is quite nice.


Hey how's the 213? Did you like it ? Still have yet to see it, waiting for my AD to call me when they arrive....I'm trying to decide on this and the new Solar 38.5m Divers...


----------



## MickCollins1916

Watchyouloved said:


> As much as I want to like them I'd just rather pay resale for an SLA017  though I will admit the fabric strap on that SPB looks awesome! I'd want to buy the strap alone


The fabric strap was nice! Not sure what it would cost by itself, but depending on price, might be a solid thing to buy.



SKYWATCH007 said:


> Hey how's the 213? Did you like it ? Still have yet to see it, waiting for my AD to call me when they arrive....I'm trying to decide on this and the new Solar 38.5m Divers...


The 213 didn't do much for me. I previously owned the 143 and 149, yet didn't end up bonding with them and moved them along. Dial's pleasant to look at and I enjoyed the contrast with the bezel, but I left it there.

I actually liked the brown GMT a fair bit, but the size didn't thrill me. The dial and jumping hour GMT functionality seem to add great value for the price tho.


----------



## WatchAddicted21

Aliens Exist said:


> New "Limited Edition" model *SDGC031 *to commemorate _Seiko Brightz 15th Anniversary (2000-2015)_ coming in november 2015. Specs: 6R21 caliber, DiaShield coating, onyx mineral on the crown and traditionally the dial decorated with 15 blue sapphire gems. *888 pcs* will be made.
> 
> 
> 
> Previously released Brightz 15th Anniversary watches:
> 
> 
> *SDGZ015 *- Cal.8R48 titanium mechanical chronograph with 15 blue sapphire on the dial. 500 pcs made (January 2015)
> 
> 
> *SAGA189* - Cal.8B54 radio wave controlled solar watch with 15 blue saphires on the bezel and 7 diamonds on retrograde day indicator. 500 pcs made (June 2015)
> 
> Will be released soon:
> 
> 
> *SAGA203 *- Cal.8B92 radio wave controlled solar chronograph with 15 blue sapphire on the dial. 1500 pcs will be made (October 2015)


Oh that white and blue seiko looks amazing. Would love to get hands on one


----------



## Davekaye90

G-8 said:


> Is it just me, or does the Oris look like a very well made micro-brand watch? Quality watches, but undistinguished in terms of character/style? I guess you could say that the microbrands are making Oris homage watches.


I think it's just you. That type of ceramic bezel insert is certainly common, but the rest of it is all Aquis, _especially _when you get to the rest of the case where pretty much _nothing _else out there looks like it does, from the kettle shape to the brutalist lugs with the love it or hate it integrated bracelet attached with a screw bar that's why more secure than any spring bar, to the screw-in crown guards. The Aquis I think is perhaps Oris' most unique and recognizable design.

I think because of that, it's got a big target on its back similar to the Submariner for microbrands. If you're attempting to make something "modern" instead of a Submariner homage, you're probably going after the Aquis' look, at least in terms of the dial and bezel. I can definitely see the Aquis influence in something like a Chris Ward Trident or Monta Oceanking, certainly.


----------



## Joll71

G-8 said:


> Is it just me, or does the Oris look like a very well made micro-brand watch? Quality watches, but undistinguished in terms of character/style? I guess you could say that the microbrands are making Oris homage watches.


It's very middle-management, isn't it? Like a company car


----------



## aznsk8s87

> Tried these guys on today. Whole lotta meh for me, but a good time nonetheless.
> 
> The new brown SPBX diver is a real head-scratcher, given the similarities to the existing model, but the fabric strap is quite nice.


Agreed. I guess a slightly more earthy version of the 147? Anyway. I'm sure there will be some people this appeals to, but I generally take the "fewer options is better" opinion as I don't like bloated catalogs.

Re: the Aquis, I think it's one of the better modern divers on the market, especially at its price point. I'm especially impressed with the caliber 400 and while it isn't flawless, it's showing that Oris is really stepping up their game.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Joll71 said:


> It's very middle-management, isn't it? Like a company car


Idk why but for me Oris just doesn't do it. It looks like a very bland brand. Seiko has this certain charm to it and this Japanese cultural vibe, same with how Rolex has a certain vibe and charm to them. I just don't feel that out of many brands and I'm also super picky when it comes to my watches ???


----------



## Watchyouloved

Hey guys the seiko 5 sport and rowing blazers collab is officially live for early shopping using a password which is TIME in all caps.









Rowing Blazers x Seiko


Rowing Blazers x Seiko 5 Sports watch designed by Rowing Blazers Creative Director Jack Carlson and vintage watch expert Eric Wind of Wind Vintage in partnership with Seiko. Each watch comes with both a steel bracelet and includes an additional, specially-designed nylon strap, and comes in a...




rowingblazers.com





one model is a special edition while 2 are limited editions of 500 each. Comes in a cool box with an extra strap and a hat too.






















It will be available to the entire public at 11am


----------



## Commisar

Watchyouloved said:


> Hey guys the seiko 5 sport and rowing blazers collab is officially live for early shopping using a password which is TIME in all caps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rowing Blazers x Seiko
> 
> 
> Rowing Blazers x Seiko 5 Sports watch designed by Rowing Blazers Creative Director Jack Carlson and vintage watch expert Eric Wind of Wind Vintage in partnership with Seiko. Each watch comes with both a steel bracelet and includes an additional, specially-designed nylon strap, and comes in a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rowingblazers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one model is a special edition while 2 are limited editions of 500 each. Comes in a cool box with an extra strap and a hat too.
> View attachment 15946026
> View attachment 15946028
> View attachment 15946029
> 
> It will be available to the entire public at 11am


Ohh wow the checker flag bezel version looks awesome

I hope Seiko makes a "normal" version with the bezel and seconds hand.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

aznsk8s87 said:


> Agreed. I guess a slightly more earthy version of the 147? Anyway. I'm sure there will be some people this appeals to, but I generally take the "fewer options is better" opinion as I don't like bloated catalogs.
> 
> Re: the Aquis, I think it's one of the better modern divers on the market, especially at its price point. I'm especially impressed with the caliber 400 and while it isn't flawless, it's showing that Oris is really stepping up their game.


Tbh, unless it's a Caliber 400 Oris, Christopher Ward makes a better watch for the money AND their in-house SH-21 automatic have all been chronometer certified.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyouloved

Commisar said:


> Ohh wow the checker flag bezel version looks awesome
> 
> I hope Seiko makes a "normal" version with the bezel and seconds hand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


I highly doubt they will, this is the only way they can charge an additional $200 because of the color scheme and special (see: different) box lol even though I love the other collabs I gotta admit it's a major ripoff when they charge almost double the price compared to the normal seiko 5 sport. All in R&D and making a different box? Not like it's wood or anything expensive either so idk seiko deems exclusivity as that much pricier


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Watchyouloved said:


> I highly doubt they will, this is the only way they can charge an additional $200 because of the color scheme and special (see: different) box lol even though I love the other collabs I gotta admit it's a major ripoff when they charge almost double the price compared to the normal seiko 5 sport. All in R&D and making a different box? Not like it's wood or anything expensive either so idk seiko deems exclusivity as that much pricier


It is easy to blame Seiko but Rowing Blazers is probably paying for the production run and they, not Seiko, are probably determining the margin they feel is appropriate for their brand.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Mr. James Duffy said:


> It is easy to blame Seiko but Rowing Blazers is probably paying for the production run and they, not Seiko, are probably determining the margin they feel is appropriate for their brand.


Hmm maybe. So far what I've seen is all of the collabs are no lower than $440 lowest.

brian May - $550
JoJo's bizarre adventures - ¥47,000
Street fighter - $440 
Naruto - $460
One piece - $440
Evisen - $440
Auto moai - $440
Guccimaze - $440
Rowing blazers - $495

so idk who sets the pricing but the pattern is too similar but also deviates a bit so Idk who really is in charge of pricing.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Aaaaaaaannddd the rowing blazers is all sold out on their website and the checkered one is sold out on seiko’s website. This was such a low key last minute drop I’m so shocked this many people even knew about it to make it sell out lol


----------



## GEO_79

Watchyouloved said:


> Hmm maybe. So far what I've seen is all of the collabs are no lower than $440 lowest.
> 
> brian May - $550
> JoJo's bizarre adventures - ¥47,000
> Street fighter - $440
> Naruto - $460
> One piece - $440
> Evisen - $440
> Auto moai - $440
> Guccimaze - $440
> Rowing blazers - $495
> 
> so idk who sets the pricing but the pattern is too similar but also deviates a bit so Idk who really is in charge of pricing.


I have the Brian may 5kx , the dial is really nice. So probably that's why it cost more. The new rowing blazers has pretty much the usual standard dial,it's just the bezel that looks different. So probably that's why is cheaper, I presume. I don't know about the rest.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyouloved

GEO_79 said:


> I have the Brian may 5kx , the dial is really nice. So probably that's why it cost more. The new rowing blazers have pretty much the usual standard dial,it's just the bezel that looks different. So probably that's why is cheaper, I presume. I don't know about the rest.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I also have the Brian may and agree with the dial work. As far as the rowing blazer it's $495, that's a $200 markup over a standard seiko 5


----------



## GEO_79

Watchyouloved said:


> I also have the Brian may and agree with the dial work. As far as the rowing blazer it's $495, that's a $200 markup over a standard seiko 5


I know, you have to pay 200$ more so you can have a different bezel, not cool.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyouloved

So I just realized the checkered bezel one was based on the vintage Seiko "Rally Diver" and now I feel like a total idiot for not springing for that one because that just made it so awesome. Lightbulb should've went off when I realized it was the only one sold out on seiko's site.


----------



## GEO_79

Watchyouloved said:


> So I just realized the checkered bezel one was based on the vintage Seiko "Rally Diver" and now I feel like a total idiot for not springing for that one because that just made it so awesome. Lightbulb should've went off when I realized it was the only one sold out on seiko's site.
> View attachment 15946273


I knew was based on the vintage Seiko rally diver. But look at the vintage one, the dial is also nice , the new one has only the bezel... I had the chance to get the new blazers today, but I didn't like the dial

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Watchyouloved said:


> Aaaaaaaannddd the rowing blazers is all sold out on their website and the checkered one is sold out on seiko's website. This was such a low key last minute drop I'm so shocked this many people even knew about it to make it sell out lol


If these sold through, the inflated price tag might have been the right decision for them. It is not uncommon for fashion boutiques like Rowing Blazers to know the value of exclusivity to their clientele. It is a fashion brand using fashion hype to sell a fashion watch. (Also, who else keeps wanting to call them Star Blazers, Blazing Lasers or Blazing Saddles? I am all kinds of nerd.)


----------



## Watchyouloved

GEO_79 said:


> I knew was based on the vintage Seiko rally diver. But look at the vintage one, the dial is also nice , the new one has only the bezel... I had the chance to get the new blazers today, but I didn't like the dial
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


The vintage one looks miles better but the fact that it's kind of an homage and that mint green teal colored nato really adds to it.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Mr. James Duffy said:


> If these sold through, the inflated price tag might have been the right decision for them. It is not uncommon for fashion boutiques like Rowing Blazers to know the value of exclusivity to their clientele. It is a fashion brand using fashion hype to sell a fashion watch. (Also, who else keeps wanting to call them Star Blazers, Blazing Lasers or Blazing Saddles? I am all kinds of nerd.)


True that, but all of the previous collabs were around the same price as well so I think there's a price guideline for all of the collab models.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Watchyouloved said:


> True that, but all of the previous collabs were around the same price as well so I think there's a price guideline for all of the collab models.


There is, of course, a price based on the quantity produced (including the packaging, tag, and paper bits) with incremental price breaks depending on the quantity. The production time, i.e. cost, of design and manufacturing would vary depending on the speed of delivery. With the licensed properties, there are per-unit royalties that need to be factored into the overall manufacturing cost. Given these and other factors like sales and marketing expenses, the small differences in price among the recent collaborations are expected, as is the fact that they all start around the same baseline retail price of approximately USD $400 per unit. Just my semi-qualified opinion-I am making a few assumptions, but I have also worked with the licensee side of these relationships (for some of these specific licenses) for decades.

What I'm trying to say is, there are a lot of variables at play and the biggest one is how the pricing is completely at the discretion of Seiko and its collaborator for reasons to which we are not, nor should we be, privy.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Mr. James Duffy said:


> There is, of course, a price based on the quantity produced (including the packaging, tag, and paper bits) with incremental price breaks depending on the quantity. The production time, i.e. cost, of design and manufacturing would vary depending on the speed of delivery. With the licensed properties, there are per-unit royalties that need to be factored into the overall manufacturing cost. Given these and other factors like sales and marketing expenses, the small differences in price among the recent collaborations are expected, as is the fact that they all start around the same baseline retail price of approximately USD $400 per unit. Just my semi-qualified opinion-I am making a few assumptions, but I have also worked with the licensee side of these relationships (for some of these specific licenses) for decades.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is, there are a lot of variables at play and the biggest one is how the pricing is completely at the discretion of Seiko and its collaborator for reasons to which we are not, nor should we be, privy.


Yeah I mean that makes sense because different licensing and different packaging etc. the Brian may and Naruto boxes are much higher quality than the street fighters or the evisen so I can see even that being a cost to factor in. Then there's the licensing of a big name which I can see as costing more depending on the deal. All valid points. There is however, huge sales to be had on slow moving limited editions like the slow moving characters street fighters which can be had for about $150 less than retail. Same for all one off out of collection collabs. Kind of throws off their balance of income and licensing expenses etc. I'm sure they only have to sell a couple to make up for the expense and the rest is the "limited edition" tax. Which is fine since you're getting a limited edition product but all I'm saying is if they're able to discount slow movers that heavily then maybe they do have a large gap for wiggle room with pricing etc. I know I bought my Naruto collabs from an AD when they first came out for below msrp by quite a lot and that was on the popular ones.


----------



## Tanker G1

Joll71 said:


> It's very middle-management, isn't it? Like a company car


Company car? Sign me up!

I have 9 Aquis and 27 Seiko dive watches. The only Seiko that I'd put above the Aquis is the MM300.


----------



## Watchyouloved

I just want to take the time to say it’s amazing being in this awesome community and I’m so happy I took the plunge to converse with fellow enthusiasts besides reading forums from the sidelines. You guys are amazing and I’m happy to have this platform to engage with all of you amazing people in awesome convos. Also the support and love is much appreciated. Hope you all have an amazing weekend!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Watchyouloved said:


> ...all I'm saying is if they're able to discount slow movers that heavily then maybe they do have a large gap for wiggle room with pricing etc. I know I bought my Naruto collabs from an AD when they first came out for below msrp by quite a lot and that was on the popular ones.


Certainly the authorized dealers have their own margins to work with. I do not see Seiko discounting them on their site or changing the retail prices. Also, the availability of the Rowing Blazers models differs from that of the Naruto and some of the other collaborations which were made available to far more retailers with a far greater quantity manufactured. As you pointed out, all of these collaborations hover around the same retail price which means the wiggle room is probably a lot larger for the Naruto models than for those made for Rowing Blazers.

Just speculating here... Maybe the Naruto models were overproduced and overpriced because Seiko and Shueisha (or whoever represents Masashi Kishimoto) overestimated demand for the watch. Maybe they were tempted by a price break or building-in a large margin to allow for discounts to eventually sell-through.

Tangentially, I think Seiko _does_ have some in put in pricing and I think it has more to do with price competition within the brand. Imagine how much more outraged we would be if the Naruto 5KX models were priced $200 less than the Rowing Blazers models! We could derail this thread for another two years!


----------



## Watchyouloved

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Certainly the authorized dealers have their own margins to work with. I do not see Seiko discounting them on their site or changing the retail prices. Also, the availability of the Rowing Blazers models differs from that of the Naruto and some of the other collaborations which were made available to far more retailers with a far greater quantity manufactured. As you pointed out, all of these collaborations hover around the same retail price which means the wiggle room is probably a lot larger for the Naruto models than for those made for Rowing Blazers.
> 
> Just speculating here... Maybe the Naruto models were overproduced and overpriced because Seiko and Shueisha (or whoever represents Masashi Kishimoto) overestimated demand for the watch. Maybe they were tempted by a price break or building-in a large margin to allow for discounts to eventually sell-through.
> 
> Tangentially, I think Seiko _does_ have some in put in pricing and I think it has more to do with price competition within the brand. Imagine how much more outraged we would be if the Naruto 5KX models were priced $200 less than the Rowing Blazers models! We could derail this thread for another two years!


That's very true! I was honestly surprised the naruto models didn't get more love or sell out. I know they sold out on seiko's website a few times but got restocks a couple times now. Overall as huge of a cult following Naruto has I'm shocked. Maybe it will sell out before it's been a year though who knows. This and the street fighter had 6000 pieces for each character, which is quite huge for a niche watch style. The Brian may had about 10k total. I think seiko is learning though because the evisen collab was 1500 and 700, the rowing blazers are 500 each for 2, the gucci maze and auto moai are also 1500. This will help justify the prices a lot as exclusivity is there. The JoJo and one piece surprisingly have more hype than Naruto does for the watches and are going above retail. Maybe I'm getting old but I always would've thought Naruto would sell 1000x more than the other two anime collabs and I love all 3 lol the jojo and one piece were also limited to only 1000 pieces but I see a lot of social media going crazy over posts for those watches vs the small hype response from the naruto. I guess you don't know the market truly until product goes out. Public response just wasn't what I'd expect. From non watch guys that is.

As for the naruto being priced $200 lower than the rowing blazers yeah that wouldn't be right lol a lot of people initially were pissed to see the seiko collabs for $4-500 saying "it's just a seiko 5" yet here I am with almost all of them.


----------



## Xhantos

Oris is a promising young brand. Give it 30 or 40 years, you may have a company you might put against the giant that is Seiko.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tanker G1 said:


> Company car? Sign me up!
> 
> I have 9 Aquis and 27 Seiko dive watches. The only Seiko that I'd put above the Aquis is the MM300.


You have more experience than me but I think the MM42 comes close to the Aquis. Movement holds it back though.


----------



## Davekaye90

Xhantos said:


> Oris is a promising young brand. Give it 30 or 40 years, you may have a company you might put against the giant that is Seiko.


Uh, Oris was founded in 1904. Seikosha moved from wall clocks to their first pocket watches in the late 1890s. Not an enormous difference. It is quite a coincidence that both companies released their first dive watch the exact same year. Oris is very different though, they don't compete with Seiko 5s, nor do they compete with Credor. They also don't make a single quartz watch, putting them apart from Swiss rivals like Longines or Tag. They're kinda entry luxury level, basically upper end Presage and Prospex to lower-tier Grand Seiko and that's it, and they seem quite content in that space.

They are quite capable engineers though, having made first the Cal 110 hand-wound 5-day movement and a bunch of variations of that, (with a patented non-linear power reserve indicator) and now the Cal 400, despite its "quirks." They also came up with a way to use a rotating bezel as a control mechanism for the jump-hour in their world time watches, allowing them to have jumping local time AND quick-set date, something not even the GMT-Master is capable of.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Just an FYI 

Mimos Jewelry in Long Beach has the new Seiko 5 Field watches on sale if you are interested. And all other Seiko's including the 70s style Presage models. And the new PADI globe prospex divers


----------



## Xhantos

Davekaye90 said:


> Uh, Oris was founded in 1904. Seikosha moved from wall clocks to their first pocket watches in the late 1890s. Not an enormous difference. It is quite a coincidence that both companies released their first dive watch the exact same year. Oris is very different though, they don't compete with Seiko 5s, nor do they compete with Credor. They also don't make a single quartz watch, putting them apart from Swiss rivals like Longines or Tag. They're kinda entry luxury level, basically upper end Presage and Prospex to lower-tier Grand Seiko and that's it, and they seem quite content in that space.
> 
> They are quite capable engineers though, having made first the Cal 110 hand-wound 5-day movement and a bunch of variations of that, (with a patented non-linear power reserve indicator) and now the Cal 400, despite its "quirks." They also came up with a way to use a rotating bezel as a control mechanism for the jump-hour in their world time watches, allowing them to have jumping local time AND quick-set date, something not even the GMT-Master is capable of.


Yes, original Oris was founded in 1904 and I respect that company too which is no longer, as In 1970, 'Oris gave up its independence and became part of Allgemeine Schweizer Uhrenindustrie AG (ASUAG), the predecessor of the Swatch Group.'. Quoting from Wikipedia page: 'Oris began to manufacture quartz watches, too. However, this did not restore success. In the early 1980s, Oris employed only a few dozen people. In 1981, the production of its own movements was abandoned ' source: Oris SA - Wikipedia

Independent Oris as we know it know, was born in 1982. That is why it is still young. Their achievements and in-house movements should be acknowledged but is it fair to compare Oris to Seiko yet? Sorry, no.

On the other hand brands like Swatch brands can never be on the same level as Seiko (or Oris or Rolex) because they are not independent. Their brands are just market segmentation detail. (You may say that for Grand Seiko and Tudor to an extent too)


----------



## valuewatchguy

Xhantos said:


> Yes, original Oris was founded in 1904 and I respect that company too which is no longer, as In 1970, 'Oris gave up its independence and became part of Allgemeine Schweizer Uhrenindustrie AG (ASUAG), the predecessor of the Swatch Group.'. Quoting from Wikipedia page: 'Oris began to manufacture quartz watches, too. However, this did not restore success. In the early 1980s, Oris employed only a few dozen people. In 1981, the production of its own movements was abandoned ' source: Oris SA - Wikipedia
> 
> Independent Oris as we know it know, was born in 1982. That is why it is still young. Their achievements and in-house movements should be acknowledged but is it fair to compare Oris to Seiko yet? Sorry, no.
> 
> On the other hand brands like Swatch brands can never be on the same level as Seiko (or Oris or Rolex) because they are not independent. Their brands are just market segmentation detail. (You may say that for Grand Seiko and Tudor to an extent too)


I read what you are saying but it rings very hollow. 39 years (in its second life, 78 years in its first) ......in-house movements........and various technological achievements. Not giving Oris credit for those factors is like discounting seiko because so much of their portfolio has been essentially mall kiosk and department store models. Yeah they make GS but they Seiko also sits right next to Fossil and Invicta in many settings.


----------



## Xhantos

valuewatchguy said:


> I read what you are saying but it rings very hollow. 39 years (in its second life, 78 years in its first) ......in-house movements........and various technological achievements. Not giving Oris credit for those factors is like discounting seiko because so much of their portfolio has been essentially mall kiosk and department store models. Yeah they make GS but they Seiko also sits right next to Fossil and Invicta in many settings.


Oh, I give Oris credit. First of all they are an independent 'non-micro' brand. And then their achievements should be applauded as a 39 year old company, but not so much if they were a 117 year old company. But, in total, do you really think these achievements are on par with Seiko's?

My original comment was: 'Oris is a promising young brand. Give it 30 or 40 years, you may have a company you might put against the giant that is Seiko.' Maybe it is more clear now.


----------



## tsteph12

What does Oris have to do with ‘New and Upcoming Seiko’ thread?


----------



## Watchyouloved

Davekaye90 said:


> Uh, Oris was founded in 1904. Seikosha moved from wall clocks to their first pocket watches in the late 1890s. Not an enormous difference. It is quite a coincidence that both companies released their first dive watch the exact same year. Oris is very different though, they don't compete with Seiko 5s, nor do they compete with Credor. They also don't make a single quartz watch, putting them apart from Swiss rivals like Longines or Tag. They're kinda entry luxury level, basically upper end Presage and Prospex to lower-tier Grand Seiko and that's it, and they seem quite content in that space.
> 
> They are quite capable engineers though, having made first the Cal 110 hand-wound 5-day movement and a bunch of variations of that, (with a patented non-linear power reserve indicator) and now the Cal 400, despite its "quirks." They also came up with a way to use a rotating bezel as a control mechanism for the jump-hour in their world time watches, allowing them to have jumping local time AND quick-set date, something not even the GMT-Master is capable of.


I will admit I did originally like the cotton candy divers 65. The all bronze is the only thing that mainly turned me off from it. At first I liked it but I just don't like bronze overall the smell, and the patina of it, I like the color and idea of normal bronze but that's about it. I like how seiko does their bronze colored steel. It's like a perfect blend!


----------



## Watchyouloved

tsteph12 said:


> What does Oris have to do with 'New and Upcoming Seiko' thread?


Back to the topic at hand, the rowing blazers are once again available on Seiko USA website! Second batch! Even the beloved checkered rally diver !! Buttttt there's only 2 left and about 80-90 of the other two styles left. Speaks for itself!


----------



## One-Seventy

Xhantos said:


> Independent Oris as we know it know, was born in 1982. That is why it is still young. Their achievements and in-house movements should be acknowledged but is it fair to compare Oris to Seiko yet? Sorry, no.


In no other field in the entire world are going concerns deemed to be closed down and then re-opened from scratch in any way, on a change of ownership. Not financially, not operationally, not legally. Oris is not a "young brand", as you put it. Sure, it became part of a conglomerate at one point, then management bought it out and kept running it. Does that invalidate its entire history?

FWIW Seiko is a publicly traded organisation whose shares trade hands all the time. This idea that you can kill business continuity purely through the changing of stockholding is an argument you normally find at the bottom of a barrel!


----------



## Xhantos

One-Seventy said:


> In no other field in the entire world are going concerns deemed to be closed down and then re-opened from scratch in any way, on a change of ownership. Not financially, not operationally, not legally. Oris is not a "young brand", as you put it. Sure, it became part of a conglomerate at one point, then management bought it out and kept running it. Does that invalidate its entire history?
> 
> FWIW Seiko is a publicly traded organisation whose shares trade hands all the time. This idea that you can kill business continuity purely through the changing of stockholding is an argument you normally find at the bottom of a barrel!


Find a defunct brand established 100 years ago, not operational for the last 80 years doesn't matter, license the name and voila! You now have a brand with 100 years of heritage and history (you can brag about in promotional materials)... Some microbrands do that but sorry that does not make sense, I'm not buying it.

Oris is 39 years old. Period. If you want to delude yourself by thinking otherwise, be my guest but facts don't change. (And if you bother to think, you can probably see that I'm not just talking about stock ownership change).


----------



## One-Seventy

Xhantos said:


> Find a defunct brand established 100 years ago, not operational for the last 80 years doesn't matter, license the name and voila! You now have a brand with 100 years of heritage and history (you can brag about in promotional materials)... Some microbrands do that but sorry that does not make sense, I'm not buying it.


Does that apply to Oris? It has made watches continuously.


> Oris is 39 years old. Period. If you want to delude yourself by thinking otherwise, be my guest but facts don't change. (And if you bother to think, you can probably see that I'm not just talking about stock ownership change).


Pretty much the _whole world _disagrees with your person definition of this "fact". You've dug your hole, and it looks like the only way out is the other side. No-one else in the entire world uses your own personal definition of "going concern" (the hint is in the word _going_) you've hoisted up the flagpole there. But carry on digging, it's amusing


----------



## Bradley_RTR

Please move the Oris argument out of here.

I'm not at all surprised the checkered/SRPG49 is the runaway favorite of the _Blazers_ collab.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Bradley_RTR said:


> Please move the Oris argument out of here.
> 
> I'm not at all surprised the checkered/SRPG49 is the runaway favorite of the _Blazers_ collab.


The coolest thing is that it's based on the rally diver. Why they chose rowing blazers collab to pay the homage? I have no idea but I feel like a lot of non rowing blazers fans will be chasing that watch.


----------



## Pongster

The Land Tortoise looks interesting


----------



## DMass

I think the colour block SRPG53 reminds me of that VW Polo (United Colours of Benetton?)

I do like the 'rally driver' would look nice on a classic leather Rally Strap too 👍


----------



## GirchyGirchy

DMass said:


> I think the colour block SRPG53 reminds me of that VW Polo (United Colours of Benetton?)
> 
> View attachment 15948141


While I like the design and colors, the straight brushing on the al bezel insert makes it look like an eBay special. Radial brushing would look much nicer.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

DMass said:


> I think the colour block SRPG53 reminds me of that VW Polo (United Colours of Benetton?)
> 
> I do like the 'rally driver' would look nice on a classic leather Rally Strap too 👍
> 
> View attachment 15948140
> 
> View attachment 15948141


I am also getting big Prisoner vibes and that is a good thing.


----------



## DMass

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I am also getting big Prisoner vibes and that is a good thing.
> View attachment 15948214


Aha that matches the 'Blazer' collab quite nicely too 👏👏


----------



## Bradley_RTR

Pongster said:


> The Land Tortoise looks interesting


I agree. I was planning on buying one as an graduation gift to myself for my Masters degree, but ended up splurging and getting the Alpinist SPB123J instead. I'm glad with my last-second change of heart, but I'm still very surprised to see that on these forums, at least, the Tortoise is a total flop... Almost no mention of it in several weeks.


----------



## mougino

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I am also getting big Prisoner vibes and that is a good thing.
> View attachment 15948214


----------



## Pongster

Bradley_RTR said:


> I agree. I was planning on buying one as an graduation gift to myself for my Masters degree, but ended up splurging and getting the Alpinist SPB123J instead. I'm glad with my last-second change of heart, but I'm still very surprised to see that on these forums, at least, the Tortoise is a total flop... Almost no mention of it in several weeks.


slow mover i suppose

heavily discounted now in our ADs. Being sold for just about USD322. And AD throwing in other freebies worth USD50.


----------



## Commisar

Pongster said:


> slow mover i suppose
> 
> heavily discounted now in our ADs. Being sold for just about USD322. And AD throwing in other freebies worth USD50.


Oh my.

I hope the case gets more use, it's a great size..... Let's hope the Prospex GMT uses it 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aznsk8s87

Pongster said:


> slow mover i suppose
> 
> heavily discounted now in our ADs. Being sold for just about USD322. And AD throwing in other freebies worth USD50.


Eh honestly this is one watch where I just do not see the appeal at all. Like, we already have divers in a similar case shape, but the compass bezel is even more obtrusive than the pointless compass in the Alpinists (a useless feature, but tastefully done).


----------



## Watchyouloved

DMass said:


> I think the colour block SRPG53 reminds me of that VW Polo (United Colours of Benetton?)
> 
> I do like the 'rally driver' would look nice on a classic leather Rally Strap too ?
> 
> View attachment 15948140
> 
> View attachment 15948141


If you like the rally diver I recommend buying it ASAP because it sold out on all 3 platforms and that's including seiko's USA website in 2 separate batches. I can see this one getting scalped.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Bradley_RTR said:


> I agree. I was planning on buying one as an graduation gift to myself for my Masters degree, but ended up splurging and getting the Alpinist SPB123J instead. I'm glad with my last-second change of heart, but I'm still very surprised to see that on these forums, at least, the Tortoise is a total flop... Almost no mention of it in several weeks.


I'm personally just not a fan of that style. I like the SKX, SLA, MM200, and the SPB's (wish seiko did collab models on that one) as far as Seiko divers go (I like many other models like the sarbs, etc.) but personally never was attracted to the other rivers such as the turtle, tortoise, captain Williard, tuna, monster. Just the flat wide case shapes and the monstrously sized and shrouded cases I'm not a fan of.


----------



## DMass

Watchyouloved said:


> If you like the rally diver I recommend buying it ASAP because it sold out on all 3 platforms and that's including seiko's USA website in 2 separate batches. I can see this one getting scalped.


Haha you will get me into trouble with my wife ?

I only have one watch in mind for the remaining part of the year and that will be a tag ?? I have a vintage Seiko 5 in for some tlc at the moment and the bill will be more than the racer ? so I need to behave myself ??


----------



## Bradley_RTR

aznsk8s87 said:


> ...the compass bezel is even more obtrusive than the pointless compass in the Alpinists (a useless feature, but tastefully done).


I spent a lot of time on Civil War battlefields these past few years, so the compass gimmick made perfect sense to me as a graduation gift. But I think you hit the nail on the head that if the useless feature (which it is) is not also tastefully integrated in the watch's design, it is an easy pass for the most of us.


----------



## Watchyouloved

DMass said:


> Haha you will get me into trouble with my wife 😅
> 
> I only have one watch in mind for the remaining part of the year and that will be a tag 😅😅 I have a vintage Seiko 5 in for some tlc at the moment and the bill will be more than the racer 😯 so I need to behave myself 😂👍


What kind of tag?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Bradley_RTR said:


> I spent a lot of time on Civil War battlefields these past few years, so the compass gimmick made perfect sense to me as a graduation gift. But I think you hit the nail on the head that if the useless feature (which it is) is not also tastefully integrated in the watch's design, it is an easy pass for the most of us.


I agree. I like the two-crown look but it would be more useful as a timing or dual time bezel.

To use a compass bezel in the Northern Hemisphere:
1) Point the hour hand in the the direction of the sun.
2) Rotate the compass bezel to align the South marker with the midpoint between the hour hand and the 12 o'clock index.
3) Wonder to yourself if if makes a difference when the time is before, after, or exactly at 6 o'clock.
4) Flush the toilet when you get home to verify the water is turning clockwise and that you are in indeed the Northern Hemisphere.
5) Remember the sun generally rises in the east and sets in the west and make a mental note not to ever mention this to your wife, not because she does not know this-she does and she is smarter than you-but because you just bought a five hundred dollar fidget spinner that impressed nobody.


----------



## DMass

Watchyouloved said:


> What kind of tag?


This one: CAZ101K.BA0842

It is a quartz F1 and looks lovely on the wrist. I know everyone suggests a auto with a 'higher end' watch, but I would rather not incur the service costs etc...


----------



## Watchyouloved

DMass said:


> This one: CAZ101K.BA0842
> 
> It is a quartz F1 and looks lovely on the wrist. I know everyone suggests a auto with a 'higher end' watch, but I would rather not incur the service costs etc...
> 
> View attachment 15948670


Hey more power to ya, I'm over here lusting over a quartz Cartier tank so I totally get it! Will be my first quartz and no one can talk me out of it no matter how expensive it may seem ?


----------



## CydeWeys

Watchyouloved said:


> That's very true! I was honestly surprised the naruto models didn't get more love or sell out. I know they sold out on seiko's website a few times but got restocks a couple times now.


The bezels are what nixed them for me -- I found them to be terrible. Look at how unusable this one is, plus the bezel material itself feels cheap, plus the case plating feels cheap ...










Oh, and 3 (just 3) of the indexes are a different color for some reason.

I think these watches would've done better if they'd been better watches. Some of the Street Fighter watches have the same problem, e.g. this one's bezel is completely unusable (it otherwise could've been a cool watch):


----------



## DMass

Watchyouloved said:


> Hey more power to ya, I'm over here lusting over a quartz Cartier tank so I totally get it! Will be my first quartz and no one can talk me out of it no matter how expensive it may seem ?


Now that is a beautiful watch ?good on you and look forward to seeing the pics when you get it.

Better stop hi-jacking the Seiko thread ?

Would be good to see a new chrono version of the Seiko 'Monaco' recraft series like this one but under the new 5 series guise


----------



## CydeWeys

I ended up buying two of these Rowing Blazers collabs (they'll be my first Seiko 5s). I wanted the rally one, but it sold out first, so I bought my second choice on Hodinkee (the RBGY one). Then, I managed to catch the restock on Seiko USA, and ended up getting the rally one too.

I was not planning on spending almost $1.1k on Seiko 5s yesterday and yet here we are. The rally one is killer, and the RBGY one thematically goes along with my employer, so I'll get use out of both. Plus I can't resist the idea of a double-signed Seiko; so far as I know that's new (none of the previously mentioned collabs are double-signed like this). Out of all the collabs I've seen, Rowing Blazers seem to best get what makes a successful design while still being a functional watch. The RBGY is still on sale at Seiko USA, interestingly; I guess since it's not an LE they'll just keep making them if there's demand?


----------



## valuewatchguy

Pongster said:


> slow mover i suppose
> 
> heavily discounted now in our ADs. Being sold for just about USD322. And AD throwing in other freebies worth USD50.


I think the bezel insert is goofy but the case would be a great base for mods if say SKX/turtle inserts and dials work on this model.

These are slightly smaller turtles variant if you blur your eyes a bit, 200m WR, sapphire glass, 11.7mm thick, and decent looking straps.

The dials feel a bit uninspired but if they take mod parts this could be a great option for modders.


----------



## DMass

valuewatchguy said:


> I think the bezel insert is goofy but the case would be a great base for mods if say SKX/turtle inserts and dials work on this model.
> 
> These are slightly smaller turtles variant if you blur your eyes a bit, 200m WR, sapphire glass, 11.7mm thick, and decent looking straps.
> 
> The dials feel a bit uninspired but if they take mod parts this could be a great option for modders.


From what I have seen if the 5kx they take most of the skx mods with some minor variations. The crystal gasket is bigger on the 5kx and it doesn't take a screw down crown think the other stuff is all the same same size..


----------



## Davekaye90

DMass said:


> This one: CAZ101K.BA0842
> 
> It is a quartz F1 and looks lovely on the wrist. I know everyone suggests a auto with a 'higher end' watch, but I would rather not incur the service costs etc...
> 
> View attachment 15948670


At least it has the proper chronograph layout. Something I've never understood about the mecaquartz movement is the pointless 24-hour hand. Mecaquartz can't count over an hour, instead you get a useless 24-hour hand taking up one of the registers, and because the minute sub-dial is 60-minutes rather than 30, the hash marks are usually so tiny as to make it basically unreadable. Which seems to negate the entire point of a chronograph.

I'd never buy something like a quartz Aquaracer, but for a chronograph I think it makes sense. Autochronos require frequent service by very experienced watchmakers, which means you pay $$$$ to do it.


----------



## CydeWeys

Davekaye90 said:


> At least it has the proper chronograph layout. Something I've never understood about the mecaquartz movement is the pointless 24-hour hand. Mecaquartz can't count over an hour, instead you get a useless 24-hour hand taking up one of the registers, and because the minute sub-dial is 60-minutes rather than 30, the hash marks are usually so tiny as to make it basically unreadable. Which seems to negate the entire point of a chronograph.


Yeah, I have a Dan Henry 1937 with the VK64 movement and it's just flat out not very good. It's too small to read the 60 minutes correctly and the 24 hour subdial is pretty worthless. The vertical layout with just the minute totalizer and running seconds subdial is better, but it _has_ to vertical, and still has the 60 minutes subdial issue. I don't think I'll ever be getting another watch using one of these movements


----------



## nmt600

SNE575P1/SBDN073 sample reviw.
SEIKO boutique Harajuk in Japan.


----------



## Watchyouloved

CydeWeys said:


> The bezels are what nixed them for me -- I found them to be terrible. Look at how unusable this one is, plus the bezel material itself feels cheap, plus the case plating feels cheap ...
> 
> View attachment 15948752
> 
> 
> Oh, and 3 (just 3) of the indexes are a different color for some reason.
> 
> I think these watches would've done better if they'd been better watches. Some of the Street Fighter watches have the same problem, e.g. this one's bezel is completely unusable (it otherwise could've been a cool watch):
> 
> View attachment 15948754


I'm gonna have to disagree with you here man I own the naruto collection (4 of them including this one) as well as 2 of the street fighters and I gotta admit they were executed well compared to their characters and seiko taking the time to reflect the character in the details as I'll explain.

1) The bezel is still usable as a timing bezel as all you really need is 1 marker on the bezel that differentiates it from the rest of the bezel to mark where your time starts and just count how much forward the minute hand has progressed since then.

The actual design for the bezel is supposed to look like his headband he wears in the show and the material/color all of that is supposed to replicate the metal of it and that I think that's crazy attention to detail and done very well. The sasuke model has the same bezel design but the logo on top is scratched out in the show so on the watch it's an actual scratch deep in the bezel which you can actual feel. That's crazy.

2) The 3 lume plots which you are speaking about are done on purpose. He has the 9 tail beast living within him and therefore 9 of the markers are orange that's paying attention to the character.

3) the street fighter one you showed is a little crazier than the other ones. That one is just supposed to be crazy like the persona of the Blanka. I have the Ryu and Chun Li and they are executed very well. The Ryu had a beautiful cloth textured dial and faux scratched bezel which also goes with his persona. The chun Li model just feels so high end because of the dial with the framed date window and strap. It's so shiny lol but looks so cool metal markers.















4) These are very playful collabs and are not meant to be hardcore divers like the SKX was. If you're buying one of these it won't be your main watch and it definitely won't be the only watch you own or even only seiko5 collab model you own. You get one you'll want another. I guarantee it. The collab models are supposed to be special and stand out from the norm. They don't follow rules they just give you the *best possible character reflection from a collab in a package that has the time, day, and date.* If you're asking for more than that it's too much. *They use the seiko 5 platform because of the real estate for so many colors and designs they couldn't do on a bezel less or smaller cased watch and that's that.*

5) The 5KX is a casual diver. It's not a professional diver (or semi-professional) ISO certified full spec sport watch like the SKX was. Where it lost it's screw down crown and pearl on bezel, it gained a see through display case back which gets people looking at cheaper watches interested in automatic movements and they think the 4R is probably the coolest thing they've seen (so far) it's a gateway watch not a Prospex diver. If they remade the SKX it would be the Prospex SPB. The 5KX is cheap ($500 & less) It only had 100m of water resistance and no screw down crown so I'm not sure why you're looking for a proper diving bezel on a collab version of a casual dive watch.

6) From what you wrote it looks like the bezel is the only thing turning you away so I'm *shocked you didn't get the Brian May* that watch was exactly what you're asking for.

7) The sushi watch is even worse than these to read and that thing is considered a work of art, it sold out instantly, and you're only able to find it for above msrp from the secondary market. It literally just released this month too. So quick! So your point about the bezel is irrelevant here. Same thing for the *JoJo's bizarre adventure collab, all "useless" bezels but they sold out quick and are going for $2k each now !!*







Seiko fans love this stuff!

8) I too wish the collabs were based on the SPB Prospex divers but they're over ($1,000) and people tend to buy multiple collab pieces (like you bought 2 and I buy many of these as well) and they're meant to be fun and easy wears on the weekend and summer etc. shouldn't cost too much as that would not be wise to keep the collectors buying them. (I wouldn't be happy if I could only get one of the 4 characters and I'd also be sad if I couldn't afford them ($5000) for every collab release I like that'd be vacheron money really quick.

9) I wore this "gaara" Naruto collab model today and it looks awesome! The sand textured dial looks gold in the sun and each grain sparkles !!















10) *SORRY FOR THE RANT !! *But I had to stand up for my boys !! Also I too wish more collabs were on other watches but for anime nerds this is the best execution because character style means everything. check out the presage Porco Rosso collab. More classy and has spring drive.


----------



## Watchyouloved

DMass said:


> Now that is a beautiful watch ?good on you and look forward to seeing the pics when you get it.
> 
> Better stop hi-jacking the Seiko thread ?
> 
> Would be good to see a new chrono version of the Seiko 'Monaco' recraft series like this one but under the new 5 series guise
> View attachment 15948758


Thanks !! I already have a grand seiko on order for next month so to save up and and get funds right I'll probably get it in late September/October time frame, don't know if I could post a pic here without getting banned since it's not a seiko so we can talk about that when the time comes ???

very cool! I hope Seiko has more remakes down the line but I wish for them to make them more true to the original. I want the 36/38mm size for dressy/sporty, the tag line on the dial not just "automatic" in cursive lol I wish the alpinist actually said seiko laurel on it. Maybe we will get a new seiko lord marvel.


----------



## codeture

Wow. That's quite a detailed explanation. In the beginning I thought they were just playing with color but now it seems I may underestimated the collabs and start to get interested in them. I didn't even imagine that they will took that length until making actual scratch (on sasuke's) and sand design dial (on gaara's). That's seem to have plenty of details.

Thanks for sharing. May you wear those in good health.



Watchyouloved said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree with you here man I own the naruto collection (4 of them including this one) as well as 2 of the street fighters and I gotta admit they were executed well compared to their characters and seiko taking the time to reflect the character in the details as I'll explain.
> 
> 1) The bezel is still usable as a timing bezel as all you really need is 1 marker on the bezel that differentiates it from the rest of the bezel to mark where your time starts and just count how much forward the minute hand has progressed since then.
> 
> The actual design for the bezel is supposed to look like his headband he wears in the show and the material/color all of that is supposed to replicate the metal of it and that I think that's crazy attention to detail and done very well. The sasuke model has the same bezel design but the logo on top is scratched out in the show so on the watch it's an actual scratch deep in the bezel which you can actual feel. That's crazy.
> 
> 2) The 3 lume plots which you are speaking about are done on purpose. He has the 9 tail beast living within him and therefore 9 of the markers are orange that's paying attention to the character.
> 
> 3) the street fighter one you showed is a little crazier than the other ones. That one is just supposed to be crazy like the persona of the Blanka. I have the Ryu and Chun Li and they are executed very well. The Ryu had a beautiful cloth textured dial and faux scratched bezel which also goes with his persona. The chun Li model just feels so high end because of the dial with the framed date window and strap. It's so shiny lol but looks so cool metal markers.
> View attachment 15949085
> View attachment 15949087
> 
> 4) These are very playful collabs and are not meant to be hardcore divers like the SKX was. If you're buying one of these it won't be your main watch and it definitely won't be the only watch you own or even only seiko5 collab model you own. You get one you'll want another. I guarantee it. The collab models are supposed to be special and stand out from the norm. They don't follow rules they just give you the *best possible character reflection from a collab in a package that has the time, day, and date.* If you're asking for more than that it's too much. *They use the seiko 5 platform because of the real estate for so many colors and designs they couldn't do on a bezel less or smaller cased watch and that's that.*
> 
> 5) The 5KX is a casual diver. It's not a professional diver (or semi-professional) ISO certified full spec sport watch like the SKX was. Where it lost it's screw down crown and pearl on bezel, it gained a see through display case back which gets people looking at cheaper watches interested in automatic movements and they think the 4R is probably the coolest thing they've seen (so far) it's a gateway watch not a Prospex diver. If they remade the SKX it would be the Prospex SPB. The 5KX is cheap ($500 & less) It only had 100m of water resistance and no screw down crown so I'm not sure why you're looking for a proper diving bezel on a collab version of a casual dive watch.
> 
> 6) From what you wrote it looks like the bezel is the only thing turning you away so I'm *shocked you didn't get the Brian May* that watch was exactly what you're asking for.
> 
> 7) The sushi watch is even worse than these to read and that thing is considered a work of art, it sold out instantly, and you're only able to find it for above msrp from the secondary market. It literally just released this month too. So quick! So your point about the bezel is irrelevant here. Same thing for the *JoJo's bizarre adventure collab, all "useless" bezels but they sold out quick and are going for $2k each now !!*
> View attachment 15949111
> Seiko fans love this stuff!
> 
> 8) I too wish the collabs were based on the SPB Prospex divers but they're over ($1,000) and people tend to buy multiple collab pieces (like you bought 2 and I buy many of these as well) and they're meant to be fun and easy wears on the weekend and summer etc. shouldn't cost too much as that would not be wise to keep the collectors buying them. (I wouldn't be happy if I could only get one of the 4 characters and I'd also be sad if I couldn't afford them ($5000) for every collab release I like that'd be vacheron money really quick.
> 
> 9) I wore this "gaara" Naruto collab model today and it looks awesome! The sand textured dial looks gold in the sun and each grain sparkles !!
> View attachment 15949127
> View attachment 15949128
> 
> 10) *SORRY FOR THE RANT !! *But I had to stand up for my boys !! Also I too wish more collabs were on other watches but for anime nerds this is the best execution because character style means everything. check out the presage Porco Rosso collab. More classy and has spring drive.


----------



## brandon\

CydeWeys said:


> Yeah, I have a Dan Henry 1937 with the VK64 movement and it's just flat out not very good. It's too small to read the 60 minutes correctly and the 24 hour subdial is pretty worthless. The vertical layout with just the minute totalizer and running seconds subdial is better, but it _has_ to vertical, and still has the 60 minutes subdial issue. I don't think I'll ever be getting another watch using one of these movements


Yep. For all the reasons you listed, the Miyota 6S21 is a superior movement.


----------



## mougino

Watchyouloved said:


> 7) The sushi watch is even worse than these to read and that thing is considered a work of art, it sold out instantly, and you're only able to find it for above msrp from the secondary market. It literally just released this month too. So quick! So your point about the bezel is irrelevant here. Same thing for the *JoJo's bizarre adventure collab, all "useless" bezels but they sold out quick and are going for $2k each now !!*
> View attachment 15949111


Oh my, did they really keep the bezel rotating?? I wouldn't want to see how it looks like at any other position than 12'o clock


----------



## huwp

These are going to make great ladies dive watches, I hope Seiko makes them in full size as well at some point


----------



## CydeWeys

Watchyouloved said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree with you here man I own the naruto collection (4 of them including this one) as well as 2 of the street fighters and I gotta admit they were executed well compared to their characters and seiko taking the time to reflect the character in the details as I'll explain.
> 
> 1) The bezel is still usable as a timing bezel as all you really need is 1 marker on the bezel that differentiates it from the rest of the bezel to mark where your time starts and just count how much forward the minute hand has progressed since then.
> 
> The actual design for the bezel is supposed to look like his headband he wears in the show and the material/color all of that is supposed to replicate the metal of it and that I think that's crazy attention to detail and done very well. The sasuke model has the same bezel design but the logo on top is scratched out in the show so on the watch it's an actual scratch deep in the bezel which you can actual feel. That's crazy.
> 
> 2) The 3 lume plots which you are speaking about are done on purpose. He has the 9 tail beast living within him and therefore 9 of the markers are orange that's paying attention to the character.
> 
> 3) the street fighter one you showed is a little crazier than the other ones. That one is just supposed to be crazy like the persona of the Blanka. I have the Ryu and Chun Li and they are executed very well. The Ryu had a beautiful cloth textured dial and faux scratched bezel which also goes with his persona. The chun Li model just feels so high end because of the dial with the framed date window and strap. It's so shiny lol but looks so cool metal markers.
> View attachment 15949085
> View attachment 15949087
> 
> 4) These are very playful collabs and are not meant to be hardcore divers like the SKX was. If you're buying one of these it won't be your main watch and it definitely won't be the only watch you own or even only seiko5 collab model you own. You get one you'll want another. I guarantee it. The collab models are supposed to be special and stand out from the norm. They don't follow rules they just give you the *best possible character reflection from a collab in a package that has the time, day, and date.* If you're asking for more than that it's too much. *They use the seiko 5 platform because of the real estate for so many colors and designs they couldn't do on a bezel less or smaller cased watch and that's that.*
> 
> 5) The 5KX is a casual diver. It's not a professional diver (or semi-professional) ISO certified full spec sport watch like the SKX was. Where it lost it's screw down crown and pearl on bezel, it gained a see through display case back which gets people looking at cheaper watches interested in automatic movements and they think the 4R is probably the coolest thing they've seen (so far) it's a gateway watch not a Prospex diver. If they remade the SKX it would be the Prospex SPB. The 5KX is cheap ($500 & less) It only had 100m of water resistance and no screw down crown so I'm not sure why you're looking for a proper diving bezel on a collab version of a casual dive watch.
> 
> 6) From what you wrote it looks like the bezel is the only thing turning you away so I'm *shocked you didn't get the Brian May* that watch was exactly what you're asking for.
> 
> 7) The sushi watch is even worse than these to read and that thing is considered a work of art, it sold out instantly, and you're only able to find it for above msrp from the secondary market. It literally just released this month too. So quick! So your point about the bezel is irrelevant here. Same thing for the *JoJo's bizarre adventure collab, all "useless" bezels but they sold out quick and are going for $2k each now !!*
> View attachment 15949111
> Seiko fans love this stuff!
> 
> 8) I too wish the collabs were based on the SPB Prospex divers but they're over ($1,000) and people tend to buy multiple collab pieces (like you bought 2 and I buy many of these as well) and they're meant to be fun and easy wears on the weekend and summer etc. shouldn't cost too much as that would not be wise to keep the collectors buying them. (I wouldn't be happy if I could only get one of the 4 characters and I'd also be sad if I couldn't afford them ($5000) for every collab release I like that'd be vacheron money really quick.
> 
> 9) I wore this "gaara" Naruto collab model today and it looks awesome! The sand textured dial looks gold in the sun and each grain sparkles !!
> View attachment 15949127
> View attachment 15949128
> 
> 10) *SORRY FOR THE RANT !! *But I had to stand up for my boys !! Also I too wish more collabs were on other watches but for anime nerds this is the best execution because character style means everything. check out the presage Porco Rosso collab. More classy and has spring drive.


I guess these are supposed to appeal to true fans of the series in question, rather than to watch nerds. Unfortunately all of these collabs are with media properties that are too recent to have much meaning for me, hence I'd only buy them for the aesthetics (and why I liked the Rowing Blazers ones more). Now if they do collabs based on Cowboy Bebop, Neon Genesis Evangelion, or Akira ... sign me up. Still though I'd have trouble stomaching a rotating but non-functional bezel. Also, the fans of those older series tend to be older on average (thus have more money), so maybe a Prospex collab would be possible.

Another thing to note is that they made over 5,000 each of these LEs that failed to sell out. Depending on what you're trying to optimize for, that's too many. If you're a flipper and you want a profit, then of course it's terrible for you. If Seiko wants to make as many as will roughly sell within a one year period, and have them widely available, then they probably made around the right number of them.


----------



## Xhantos

*Detective Conan x Seiko Official collaboration watch Ver.2*
These were announced earlier I believe but seems have surfaced for pre-order. Each limited to 2020 pieces, release expected in October 2021 (or end of September).








more pics at 名探偵コナン×セイコー オフィシャルコラボ腕時計 Ver.2


----------



## fillerbunny

CydeWeys said:


> I guess these are supposed to appeal to true fans of the series in question, rather than to watch nerds. Unfortunately all of these collabs are with media properties that are too recent to have much meaning for me, hence I'd only buy them for the aesthetics (and why I liked the Rowing Blazers ones more). Now if they do collabs based on Cowboy Bebop, Neon Genesis Evangelion, or Akira ... sign me up. Still though I'd have trouble stomaching a rotating but non-functional bezel. Also, the fans of those older series tend to be older on average (thus have more money), so maybe a Prospex collab would be possible.
> 
> Another thing to note is that they made over 5,000 each of these LEs that failed to sell out. Depending on what you're trying to optimize for, that's too many. If you're a flipper and you want a profit, then of course it's terrible for you. If Seiko wants to make as many as will roughly sell within a one year period, and have them widely available, then they probably made around the right number of them.


Gundam is established enough to have high-end Prospex collabs - for thousands of dollars. Yeah, one would think one of the bigger 90's franchises would warrant a low-end one.


----------



## Bradley_RTR

CydeWeys said:


> Now if they do collabs based on Cowboy Bebop...


They did, but I think only one design and it was a Quartz.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Bradley_RTR said:


> CydeWeys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if they do collabs based on Cowboy Bebop...
> 
> 
> 
> They did, but I think only one design and it was a Quartz.
Click to expand...

Movic released a very limited edition mechanical watch to commemorate the 20th anniversary of Cowboy Bebop a few years back. I think it housed a Seiko (SII) or Orient open heart movement.















Cowboy Bebop: Watch


This watch celebrating "Cowboy Bebop" features lots of elements representative of Spike Spiegel, such as quotes, the Swordfish II, and rosebuds! Features a synt




www.hlj.com


----------



## ProF3T

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Movic released a very limited edition mechanical watch to commemorate the 20th anniversary of Cowboy Bebop a few years back. I think it housed a Seiko (SII) or Orient open heart movement.
> View attachment 15951005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy Bebop: Watch
> 
> 
> This watch celebrating "Cowboy Bebop" features lots of elements representative of Spike Spiegel, such as quotes, the Swordfish II, and rosebuds! Features a synt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hlj.com


Looks like the 4R39.


----------



## mi6_

Looks like these new Seiko Prospex Solar 38.5mm divers DO NOT have solid end link bracelets. There's a link below to a Japanese website selling one of the models and the folded end links are clearly visible. It's nice they added a sapphire crystal, but for roughly $500 USD you'd think solid end links wouldn't be too much to ask for? If these were $200-$250 USD with Hardlex crystals and folded end links I wouldn't be complaining. I'll pass on these for now&#8230;









セイコー プロスペックス ダイバースキューバ ソーラー ダイバーズウォッチ ソーラー メンズ 腕時計 SBDN069 SEIKO PROSPEX :SBDN069:腕時計のななぷれYahoo!店 - 通販 - Yahoo!ショッピング


正規品 7年保証キャンペーン 送料無料 セイコー プロスペックス ダイバースキューバ ソーラー ダイバーズウォッチ 日本製 ソーラー メンズ 腕時計 SBDN069 SEIKO PROSPEX DIVER SCUBA アナログ ダークネイビー ◆プロスペックスはリアルなスポーツシーンやアウトドアシーンに対応した、本格機能のスペシャルティ・スポーツウォッチを展開。高性能・高品質は世界中で広く支持され、圧倒的な信頼性を誇っています。...



store.shopping.yahoo.co.jp


----------



## SKYWATCH007

mi6_ said:


> Looks like these new Seiko Prospex Solar 38.5mm divers DO NOT have solid end link bracelets. There's a link below to a Japanese website selling one of the models and the folded end links are clearly visible. It's nice they added a sapphire crystal, but for roughly $500 USD you'd think solid end links wouldn't be too much to ask for? If these were $200-$250 USD with Hardlex crystals and folded end links I wouldn't be complaining. I'll pass on these for now&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> セイコー プロスペックス ダイバースキューバ ソーラー ダイバーズウォッチ ソーラー メンズ 腕時計 SBDN069 SEIKO PROSPEX :SBDN069:腕時計のななぷれYahoo!店 - 通販 - Yahoo!ショッピング
> 
> 
> 正規品 7年保証キャンペーン 送料無料 セイコー プロスペックス ダイバースキューバ ソーラー ダイバーズウォッチ 日本製 ソーラー メンズ 腕時計 SBDN069 SEIKO PROSPEX DIVER SCUBA アナログ ダークネイビー ◆プロスペックスはリアルなスポーツシーンやアウトドアシーンに対応した、本格機能のスペシャルティ・スポーツウォッチを展開。高性能・高品質は世界中で広く支持され、圧倒的な信頼性を誇っています。...
> 
> 
> 
> store.shopping.yahoo.co.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15951323
> 
> View attachment 15951325


I agree, but still looks great and the case thickness is only 10mm. I'd probably just throw it on an erika's strap. Price wise, I'm sure you can get at least 20% below msrp at your AD.


----------



## mi6_

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I agree, but still looks great and the case thickness is only 10mm. I'd probably just throw it on an erika's strap. Price wise, I'm sure you can get at least 20% below msrp at your AD.


Yeah but even at 20% off you're still looking at $400 USD for a basic solar quartz movement (V147) and folded end links. At least it has a sapphire crystal. The problem is there's little value. Seiko's entry level Prospex automatics cost the same (though most have Hardlex which I've never really had a problem with to be honest), and Citizen makes many watches with better bracelets (solid end links) and sapphire crystals for considerably less than $400. The Seiko looks great and I love the sapphire crystal addition, just wish the bracelet was a bit better with solid end links. I'm keen to still try one on in person. I generally prefer bracelets and I suppose the folded end links wouldn't necessarily be a deal breaker if I got a decent discount. Frankly I'm not really surprised that Seiko skimped out on the bracelet on this model. Their Solar divers always have obvious cost-cutting measures. My SNE107 has the same issue (folded end links) but my SNE279 solar diver thankfully has solid end links.


----------



## Snaggletooth

I don’t get the hate for folded end links. I have some bracelets with folded, some with solid. Never noticed a difference once it’s on the wrist.


----------



## Mmpaste

mi6_ said:


> Looks like these new Seiko Prospex Solar 38.5mm divers DO NOT have solid end link bracelets. There's a link below to a Japanese website selling one of the models and the folded end links are clearly visible. It's nice they added a sapphire crystal, but for roughly $500 USD you'd think solid end links wouldn't be too much to ask for? If these were $200-$250 USD with Hardlex crystals and folded end links I wouldn't be complaining. I'll pass on these for now&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> セイコー プロスペックス ダイバースキューバ ソーラー ダイバーズウォッチ ソーラー メンズ 腕時計 SBDN069 SEIKO PROSPEX :SBDN069:腕時計のななぷれYahoo!店 - 通販 - Yahoo!ショッピング
> 
> 
> 正規品 7年保証キャンペーン 送料無料 セイコー プロスペックス ダイバースキューバ ソーラー ダイバーズウォッチ 日本製 ソーラー メンズ 腕時計 SBDN069 SEIKO PROSPEX DIVER SCUBA アナログ ダークネイビー ◆プロスペックスはリアルなスポーツシーンやアウトドアシーンに対応した、本格機能のスペシャルティ・スポーツウォッチを展開。高性能・高品質は世界中で広く支持され、圧倒的な信頼性を誇っています。...
> 
> 
> 
> store.shopping.yahoo.co.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15951323
> 
> View attachment 15951325


I had to sit down when I saw the price, though I'm sure it will drop eventually. I'll be getting one when that happens.


----------



## aznsk8s87

Snaggletooth said:


> I don't get the hate for folded end links. I have some bracelets with folded, some with solid. Never noticed a difference once it's on the wrist.


Doesn't feel different on wrist, but it definitely feels a lot cheaper when you're handling it.


----------



## Snaggletooth

aznsk8s87 said:


> Doesn't feel different on wrist, but it definitely feels a lot cheaper when you're handling it.


Nope, still not getting it. Couldn't care less.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Can anyone (who lives in the US) show me the actual price of these solar divers. Whenever I go onto the seikousa site, it throws me off into the Canadian one, and our site doesn't have these yet. I've seen the Euro and GBP prices, but would like the official US one to get an idea for CAD.


----------



## mi6_

Snaggletooth said:


> I don't get the hate for folded end links. I have some bracelets with folded, some with solid. Never noticed a difference once it's on the wrist.


I agree I can live with folded end links, though I'd rather have solid ones. The main problem is if you change straps frequently they inevitably get bent out of shape and you're left with a rattley mess. Solid end links are much better quality ensuring a more secure fit of the bracelet with no rattling. I've lived with folded end links on my SNE107 for years so definitely not a deal breaker. But for the asking price of these, I still think they should be solid end links.


----------



## Watchyouloved

codeture said:


> Wow. That's quite a detailed explanation. In the beginning I thought they were just playing with color but now it seems I may underestimated the collabs and start to get interested in them. I didn't even imagine that they will took that length until making actual scratch (on sasuke's) and sand design dial (on gaara's). That's seem to have plenty of details.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. May you wear those in good health.


Thanks! I guess I'm doing a good advertising job for Seiko to sell their remaining models ? but yes, they definitely did their research and the individual who is responsible for the collabs usually has a huge interest in the show itself like the guy who was in charge of the naruto collab was a huge fan and came up with the collab idea. They take a lot of details from the show into the watch's design elements. Also they're all tactical ninjas in the show which is why they opted for the nato fabric straps.

Other cool things about the watches:
Gaara model has his gourd markings symbols as the markers on the entire chapter ring.

sasuke has the sharingan signed on the crown, has kanji symbols around the chapter ring.

the Sarada model has a sharingan eye deep red dial and it even has the lines around the edges like we have around our pupils.

I suggest checking them out in person because they stand out so much and look so special even compared to my much more high end watches.


----------



## schumway

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Can anyone (who lives in the US) show me the actual price of these solar divers. Whenever I go onto the seikousa site, it throws me off into the Canadian one, and our site doesn't have these yet. I've seen the Euro and GBP prices, but would like the official US one to get an idea for CAD.


See the attachment. I can't figure out how to embed it instead!

EDIT: These are the only two listed, not the other colors that are shown a little earlier in this thread.


----------



## Watchyouloved

mougino said:


> Oh my, did they really keep the bezel rotating?? I wouldn't want to see how it looks like at any other position than 12'o clock


Yeah I guess people would think of it as a cheaper watch if it didn't rotate, it doesn't look too bad when it's not aligned though. Almost like a hipster abstract art type of vibe lol but for the most part it's not meant to be rotated. That watch is strictly designed and is seen as an artsy watch like those painting chopards etc. I guess that's why they sold out so fast vs any other seiko 5 collab. Gone within a day.


----------



## Davekaye90

The price on that solar diver seems pretty absurd for something that (IMO) looks about as nice as an SNZF. Sapphire is nice, sure, but how many micros are making $300ish divers with sapphire glass and SELs now?


----------



## Watchyouloved

CydeWeys said:


> I guess these are supposed to appeal to true fans of the series in question, rather than to watch nerds. Unfortunately all of these collabs are with media properties that are too recent to have much meaning for me, hence I'd only buy them for the aesthetics (and why I liked the Rowing Blazers ones more). Now if they do collabs based on Cowboy Bebop, Neon Genesis Evangelion, or Akira ... sign me up. Still though I'd have trouble stomaching a rotating but non-functional bezel. Also, the fans of those older series tend to be older on average (thus have more money), so maybe a Prospex collab would be possible.
> 
> Another thing to note is that they made over 5,000 each of these LEs that failed to sell out. Depending on what you're trying to optimize for, that's too many. If you're a flipper and you want a profit, then of course it's terrible for you. If Seiko wants to make as many as will roughly sell within a one year period, and have them widely available, then they probably made around the right number of them.


I think they just made the watches in a way that would represent the character the best way possible. It is truly made for the fans but I do know many seiko collectors who never watched a single Naruto episode yet still picked one up out of the collab collection, including a 69 year old ?

The thing is all of the previous collab models were more low key and not as in your face as these bright colored collabs are but they were always quartz watches. Everyone always said "why can't these collabs be on an automatic watch preferably a nice looking case like the skx" and they always complained that it wasn't enough design to be a collab model since they were so plain like a regular model just with a diff color dial and a different marker at 12 or a new shaped seconds hand. So seiko listened to the people and made exactly what they have been hearing about for the past couple years now.

With the Naruto collab specifically I think they meant to produce as much as possible to please all the fans without any getting fomo.

Gundam had a proper prospex collab. The main one was a RX78-2 gmt with spring drive which was $6k as for everything else it has been some sad form of quartz. So I think these seiko 5's are a huge step up from those as I don't own a single one of the quartz ones. Here's to hoping some more prospex ones get released. I too am craving some other watches which get collabs other than the seiko 5 sports, though I do get it why they put them on there.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Took delivery of two of the rowing blazers and wanted to share some pics comparing them to my trusty old SKX and the gaara. Right away you can notice that the rowing blazers have off white yellowish hour markers vs the skx's crisp white and another thing you can see is just how high quality and deeper the gaara looks in comparison, the dial work just really stands out and the design makes it look a little more proportionate vs the rowing blazers which look to have bigger dials by comparison. When you look at them alone you think they're pretty nice but as soon as I glanced over at the gaara it looked so much better (to me) and so I decided to take comparison shots with them side by side lol so what do you guys think?


----------



## SKYWATCH007

schumway said:


> See the attachment. I can't figure out how to embed it instead!
> 
> EDIT: These are the only two listed, not the other colors that are shown a little earlier in this thread.


Thanks for the info 😎


----------



## fillerbunny

Watchyouloved said:


> Yeah I guess people would think of it as a cheaper watch if it didn't rotate, it doesn't look too bad when it's not aligned though. Almost like a hipster abstract art type of vibe lol but for the most part it's not meant to be rotated.


Plus it would be kinda silly to add an extra step in the manufacturing process for just a couple of models. Someone would have to manually put a drop of glue under the bezels, just to remove the fidget spinner functionality.


----------



## Aspirin-san

Joll71 said:


> Couple more of the solar diver


So... Solar SKX?


----------



## ohhenry1

Aspirin-san said:


> So... Solar SKX?


It shares with the SKX Seiko's dive watch design language, but it seems so different to me that I wouldn't call it the Solar SKX, myself.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> The price on that solar diver seems pretty absurd for something that (IMO) looks about as nice as an SNZF. Sapphire is nice, sure, but how many micros are making $300ish divers with sapphire glass and SELs now?


These should realistically be available in the mid 3's very soon from and AD and probably under 300 in less than a year from grey market. And the comparison with micros who offer a bit more spec for the $ is fair. however, micros dont offer a many $300-ish quartz divers rigtht now. You have Scurfa and......? The list for solar divers from micros is even smaller. At this price range brand doesnt matter to me much at all, but the aesthetics do and this Seiko with the faded bezel looks pretty good.


----------



## Classic70

Watchyouloved said:


> Took delivery of two of the rowing blazers and wanted to share some pics comparing them to my trusty old SKX and the gaara. Right away you can notice that the rowing blazers have off white yellowish hour markers vs the skx's crisp white and another thing you can see is just how high quality and deeper the gaara looks in comparison, the dial work just really stands out and the design makes it look a little more proportionate vs the rowing blazers which look to have bigger dials by comparison. When you look at them alone you think they're pretty nice but as soon as I glanced over at the gaara it looked so much better (to me) and so I decided to take comparison shots with them side by side lol so what do you guys think?
> View attachment 15952336
> 
> View attachment 15952347
> View attachment 15952348
> View attachment 15952350


Wow you for those fast! I really like the collab but wasn't sure I would wear them as I am relatively conservative. Cool stuff though.


----------



## Classic70

ohhenry1 said:


> It shares with the SKX Seiko's dive watch design language, but it seems so different to me that I wouldn't call it the Solar SKX, myself.


I see little to no SKX resemblance. These have a 3 o clock crown, thinner and flatter case, wider lugs etc.


----------



## Classic70

Aspirin-san said:


> So... Solar SKX?


Does anyone have a model number on these? Mimo's out of California has one in stock on a rubber bracelet but I can't find anything online about them. I like the size but part of me fears it is too much of a Sub clone. That bracelet also looks like the mini turtle style which wasn't very comfortable in my opinion. This watch on something from Uncle Seiko would be really compelling.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Classic70 said:


> Does anyone have a model number on these? Mimo's out of California has one in stock on a rubber bracelet but I can't find anything online about them. I like the size but part of me fears it is too much of a Sub clone. That bracelet also looks like the mini turtle style which wasn't very comfortable in my opinion. This watch on something from Uncle Seiko would be really compelling.


SNE573


----------



## tfost

SNE573 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## tfost

I have one incoming from Mimos—will post pics when I get it. It has sub resemblance, but so do many divers (to me it looks closer to a GS SGBA229, because of the Seiko/GS style hands).


----------



## Classic70

tfost said:


> I have one incoming from Mimos-will post pics when I get it. It has sub resemblance, but so do many divers (to me it looks closer to a GS SGBA229, because of the Seiko/GS style hands).


Very cool. I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Classic70 said:


> Wow you for those fast! I really like the collab but wasn't sure I would wear them as I am relatively conservative. Cool stuff though.


Yeah, I was shocked they arrived so quickly as well! I will say that on the steel bracelets the zigzag looks pretty simple and could go under the radar as a regular dive watch. Nonetheless I'm not sure anyone could buy them now as I think they're sold out. Even the special edition wasn't limited to 500 but I think they exceeded as much as they were planning to sell for those as well. Seiko took them all off their website?


----------



## CydeWeys

Watchyouloved said:


> Took delivery of two of the rowing blazers and wanted to share some pics comparing them to my trusty old SKX and the gaara. Right away you can notice that the rowing blazers have off white yellowish hour markers vs the skx's crisp white and another thing you can see is just how high quality and deeper the gaara looks in comparison, the dial work just really stands out and the design makes it look a little more proportionate vs the rowing blazers which look to have bigger dials by comparison. When you look at them alone you think they're pretty nice but as soon as I glanced over at the gaara it looked so much better (to me) and so I decided to take comparison shots with them side by side lol so what do you guys think?
> View attachment 15952336
> 
> View attachment 15952347
> View attachment 15952348
> View attachment 15952350


Geez, they arrived already? Mine haven't even shipped yet. Who'd you order them from? I ordered 1 from Hodinkee and 1 from Seiko USA.


----------



## CydeWeys

valuewatchguy said:


> These should realistically be available in the mid 3's very soon from and AD and probably under 300 in less than a year from grey market. And the comparison with micros who offer a bit more spec for the $ is fair. however, micros dont offer a many $300-ish quartz divers rigtht now. You have Scurfa and......? The list for solar divers from micros is even smaller. At this price range brand doesnt matter to me much at all, but the aesthetics do and this Seiko with the faded bezel looks pretty good.


Realistically, if you actually want it as a tool watch (to be a backup for your dive computer on your dive), it's hard to make a case that anything else can beat a ISO certified solar quartz diver. I totally think there's a market for these.


----------



## MichaelKG

oiljam said:


> Oh and maybe the RRP of £500 gbp may be a bit steep but that may come down over time.


Does this ever happen? All I see is the same stores with the same prices. Sounds easier to ask for a discount.


----------



## MichaelKG

MickCollins1916 said:


> Tried these guys on today. Whole lotta meh for me, but a good time nonetheless.


Looking at the overall quality and feel based on your pictures, they all look way overpriced. I expected more from the white one, which is at +1k.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

MichaelKG said:


> Looking at the overall quality and feel based on your pictures, they all look way overpriced. I expected more from the white one, which is at +1k.


The bare minimum, they could've put the seiko logo on the crown for the white diver (spb213). The baby alpinists don't have it but they're 895CAD. The spb14X divers are 1550CAD...


----------



## Davekaye90

SKYWATCH007 said:


> The bare minimum, they could've put the seiko logo on the crown for the white diver (spb213). The baby alpinists don't have it but they're 895CAD. The spb14X divers are 1550CAD...


For whatever reason Seiko has decided to use unsigned crowns for all of the Prospex watches except for the MM300s which have "X" crowns. The $6,800 SLA039 for example doesn't have one.


----------



## tfost

I don’t mind an unsigned crown on a tool watch (divers, alpine, etc).


----------



## Watchyouloved

CydeWeys said:


> Geez, they arrived already? Mine haven't even shipped yet. Who'd you order them from? I ordered 1 from Hodinkee and 1 from Seiko USA.


I ordered it off seiko USA website and got the first batch so they shipped early, if you ordered second batch restock then they take longer to ship. I believe the website originally said 10-14 days to ship on all restock/second batch orders. I'm so glad I decided to go for it out of curiosity because they're highly sought after and sold out so quick with no more restocks. I confirmed from both seiko and rowing blazers that these watches are done and all accounted for.


----------



## david3558

CydeWeys said:


> Geez, they arrived already? Mine haven't even shipped yet. Who'd you order them from? I ordered 1 from Hodinkee and 1 from Seiko USA.


Same, what in the world? I got mine from Hodinkee..


----------



## Shark-sandwich

Aspirin-san said:


> So... Solar SKX?


Seiko X Scurfa


----------



## Watchyouloved

david3558 said:


> Same, what in the world? I got mine from Hodinkee..


Hodinkee always takes forever


----------



## CydeWeys

Watchyouloved said:


> I ordered it off seiko USA website and got the first batch so they shipped early, if you ordered second batch restock then they take longer to ship. I believe the website originally said 10-14 days to ship on all restock/second batch orders. I'm so glad I decided to go for it out of curiosity because they're highly sought after and sold out so quick with no more restocks. I confirmed from both seiko and rowing blazers that these watches are done and all accounted for.


Ah yeah that'd do it. I got it on the restock. Guess I'll be waiting a bit longer then.



Watchyouloved said:


> Hodinkee always takes forever


The RBGY one I ordered from Hodinkee is arriving this afternoon! So it's much faster than the Seiko shipping this time.


----------



## Watchyouloved

CydeWeys said:


> Ah yeah that'd do it. I got it on the restock. Guess I'll be waiting a bit longer then.
> 
> The RBGY one I ordered from Hodinkee is arriving this afternoon! So it's much faster than the Seiko shipping this time.


Yup, if you got the first wave of seiko would've had it by now lol but hodinkee only a week off isn't bad honestly. I'm still shocked how quickly this collab sold out and no restocks in the foreseen future is just wild. It's the sushi watch all over again.


----------



## CydeWeys

Watchyouloved said:


> Yup, if you got the first wave of seiko would've had it by now lol but hodinkee only a week off isn't bad honestly. I'm still shocked how quickly this collab sold out and no restocks in the foreseen future is just wild. It's the sushi watch all over again.


Glad I got two then! Crazy that I paid over $500 (with tax) on a Seiko 5, when a lesser amount of money can get an entry level Prospex (which can easily be had for substantially less than MSRP). I hope the quality stands up.


----------



## Pongster

Commisar said:


> Oh my.
> 
> I hope the case gets more use, it's a great size..... Let's hope the Prospex GMT uses it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


the land tortoise reminds me of the slim 6105


----------



## Watchyouloved

CydeWeys said:


> Glad I got two then! Crazy that I paid over $500 (with tax) on a Seiko 5, when a lesser amount of money can get an entry level Prospex (which can easily be had for substantially less than MSRP). I hope the quality stands up.


They're seiko 5's but still pretty quality watches I'd say. I don't think you'll regret it. They definitely have a certain charm to them!


----------



## aznsk8s87

CydeWeys said:


> Glad I got two then! Crazy that I paid over $500 (with tax) on a Seiko 5, when a lesser amount of money can get an entry level Prospex (which can easily be had for substantially less than MSRP). I hope the quality stands up.


Quality will be fine, but there's definitely a bit of a premium paid for the collaboration/LE. Given the intersection of Rowing Blazers, limited edition, and in particular the throwback checkerboard bezel, I think $500 is fair. These kinds of brands operate on exclusivity.


----------



## Watchyouloved

aznsk8s87 said:


> Quality will be fine, but there's definitely a bit of a premium paid for the collaboration/LE. Given the intersection of Rowing Blazers, limited edition, and in particular the throwback checkerboard bezel, I think $500 is fair. These kinds of brands operate on exclusivity.


Yup, this is exactly what I was ranting about and what we were all debating about before @CydeWeys asked about them lol the Seiko 5 collab models are basically $200 ($300 retail) watches with different colors and collab affiliation (licensing) and special box which usually drives up the price. There is always the LE tax as well, where a model costs a little more (even if not a collab) just because it's limited like around $100 more on higher end seiko's as well.

Another argument to be made, why are the seiko 5's more than the skx was? Inflation? Maybe? Superior movement and display case back? Sure loss of: pearl at 12 on bezel, iso certification, and 100m more of water resistance. I don't think losing that but gaining a see through caseback a hacking and hand winding movement and a applied seiko logo vs a printed one warrants an $100 increase. That's just me though ?☕

Guilty I have a too many of these seiko 5 collabs lol so as much as I hate the price increase I can't stop buying them up ?


----------



## fillerbunny

Watchyouloved said:


> Another argument to be made, why are the seiko 5's more than the skx was? Inflation? Maybe? Superior movement and display case back? Sure loss of: pearl at 12 on bezel, iso certification, and 100m more of water resistance. I don't think losing that but gaining a see through caseback a hacking and hand winding movement and a applied seiko logo vs a printed one warrants an $100 increase. That's just me though ?☕


They aren't. To quote myself from another thread,



fillerbunny said:


> Looking back at old posts on this forum the MSRP of the SKX173 and the SKX175 was $375-450 depending on time and poster. Corrected for inflation the prices are pretty much in line with today's Turtles.
> 
> A couple of years ago European ADs listed the SKX007 at around €400.
> 
> These watches became popular because the gray Market was flooded with them and the WIS love a bargain. The new 5s are popular because they are pretty and most likely the least expensive automatic watch at any jeweller's.


I'm guessing the American view of the SKX007/9 is a bit skewed because they were only ever available on the gray market, and very much available there.


----------



## codeture

Inflation for sure. They will want to sell a model with increasing value overtime, then there is a reason to buy now than buying tomorrow.
Limited supply is also another thing. It helps to increase the value overtime as well, as that kind of setup (special box, unique colors), won't be offered anymore in the future releases.
Those two, inflation + limited supply, help to hopefully improve the demand and attract buyers to immediately buy or expecting a nearby release.


----------



## ksrao_74

Came across this yesterday.









Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

Davekaye90 said:


> For whatever reason Seiko has decided to use unsigned crowns for all of the Prospex watches except for the MM300s which have "X" crowns. The $6,800 SLA039 for example doesn't have one.


Yeah. At this point I think unsigned crowns on Prospex divers are a conscious design choice on Seiko's part rather than an out and out cost cutting measure. Because even their affordable Presage offerings have signed crowns.


----------



## 6L35

I have to say that at first the unsigned crown in Prospex didn't bother me, but it does now.


----------



## grenert

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Yeah. At this point I think unsigned crowns on Prospex divers are a conscious design choice on Seiko's part rather than an out and out cost cutting measure.


To me that seems like a bad decision since it's little details like that which make "watch fans" get excited. But as has been said many times, maybe the WUS crowd is not really the main market for most manufacturers.


----------



## Commisar

6L35 said:


> I have to say that at first the unsigned crown in Prospex didn't bother me, but it does now.


Why?

The logo is on the dial and the caseback.....

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhantos

Commisar said:


> Why?
> 
> The logo is on the dial and the caseback.....


Normally I too wouldn't care much about a signed crown. But here, intentions are important. I don't care,* but Seiko cares*, Seiko thinks it is prestigious to have signed crowns and then refrains having a sign on some watches, deliberately lowering their value and adjusting their marketing position. Not cool Seiko.

Then again, maybe this was a waypoint where the destination was making Prospex an independent brand, with its own X (which is PSX really) sign.


----------



## grenert

You could say that the logo is on the dial, why put it on the movement or caseback? Generally, I think most watch enthusiasts like more signed parts (movement/rotor, case, dial, crown, strap). The fact that companies have been doing this for decades would seem to indicate that buyers care.


----------



## Xhantos

ksrao_74 said:


> Came across this yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


Mentioned about 19 days ago, nice to see again.









**NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches**


Anyone here for their hands on a Sharp Edge GMT yet? My local AD says they could be as late as June 30th.... Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk AD local to me in Nova Scotia has the green one in stock currently, I think the other versions sold as preorders. I haven't seen it in person yet...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Watchyouloved

fillerbunny said:


> They aren't. To quote myself from another thread,
> 
> I'm guessing the American view of the SKX007/9 is a bit skewed because they were only ever available on the gray market, and very much available there.


You are 100% correct. I forgot that the skx L's intentional msrp was closer to the $545 mark right before it got axed and started around $395 in the early years but we never knew or paid attention because we paid $250ish on the secondary markets or dealer discounts (my skx was from an AD with warranty and costed $265 on jubilee) so yeah the seiko 5's are good value especially the limited editions because prices will go up ie: the Brian may and the evisen sushi watch.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Xhantos said:


> Normally I too wouldn't care much about a signed crown. But here, intentions are important. I don't care,* but Seiko cares*, Seiko thinks it is prestigious to have signed crowns and then refrains having a sign on some watches, deliberately lowering their value and adjusting their marketing position. Not cool Seiko.
> 
> Then again, maybe this was a waypoint where the destination was making Prospex an independent brand, with its own X (which is PSX really) sign.


Speaking of signed crowns. This one is officially releasing in July now and has a crazy glass crown with symbol !!

Seiko Presage Seeks Out Studio Ghibli's Castle in The Sky


----------



## Watchyouloved

@CydeWeys this is what you were asking for right? A presage collab with a 90's anime? Which doesn't alter the watch functions or have too many crazy colors Lol perfect!


----------



## 6L35

Commisar said:


> Why?
> 
> The logo is on the dial and the caseback.....


Presage watches bear the S in the crown and it is nice. Even those in the lowest range have it.

I look at he crown of my Astron 5X53 50th anniversary and find it to be plain and boring. The same for my Turtle Padi.

I like symbols and decorations.


----------



## mconlonx

I honestly cannot read the term Solar Diver without hearing it sung by Ronnie James Dio, to the tune of Holy Diver.

With this new SNE release, I tend to compare it to the Alba AEFD529/530, at $155-240. Not sure about the bracelet on the metal bezel version, black bezel version only seems to be available with rubber strap. And Hardlex, not sapphire. But otherwise...? Probably I'd pick up the Alba, cheaper, compared to the new Seiko...


----------



## Commisar

Xhantos said:


> Normally I too wouldn't care much about a signed crown. But here, intentions are important. I don't care,* but Seiko cares*, Seiko thinks it is prestigious to have signed crowns and then refrains having a sign on some watches, deliberately lowering their value and adjusting their marketing position. Not cool Seiko.
> 
> Then again, maybe this was a waypoint where the destination was making Prospex an independent brand, with its own X (which is PSX really) sign.


Quite possibly. All I know is that if you REALLY want a signed crown.... The aftermarket will provide.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

mconlonx said:


> I honestly cannot read the term Solar Diver without hearing it sung by Ronnie James Dio, to the tune of Holy Diver.


Thanks. Now I have the same trigger.


----------



## Xhantos

Watchyouloved said:


> Speaking of signed crowns. This one is officially releasing in July now and has a crazy glass crown with symbol !!
> 
> Seiko Presage Seeks Out Studio Ghibli's Castle in The Sky


6R31 is the movement I'm waiting for, especially for divers. No day-date will solve all the ugly dial design issues.


----------



## CydeWeys

Watchyouloved said:


> View attachment 15957401
> 
> View attachment 15957402
> View attachment 15957403
> 
> @CydeWeys this is what you were asking for right? A presage collab with a 90's anime? Which doesn't alter the watch functions or have too many crazy colors Lol perfect!


Yeah, not really though ...


----------



## Watchyouloved

Xhantos said:


> 6R31 is the movement I'm waiting for, especially for divers. No day-date will solve all the ugly dial design issues.


The older I get the more I'm starting to like smaller diameter + no date


----------



## Watchyouloved

CydeWeys said:


> Yeah, not really though ...


Then maybe a diver is more your style to which I'd direct you to the Gundam x prospex collab 
Seiko Prospex Japan Celebrates 40 Years of Gundam With Three Limited Editions (SBDB033, SBDX027, SBDX029) - Worn & Wound


----------



## Xhantos

Watchyouloved said:


> The older I get the more I'm starting to like smaller diameter + no date


Ha ha.. exactly - just that I'm not getting older, just wiser


----------



## Davekaye90

Xhantos said:


> Normally I too wouldn't care much about a signed crown. But here, intentions are important. I don't care,* but Seiko cares*, Seiko thinks it is prestigious to have signed crowns and then refrains having a sign on some watches, deliberately lowering their value and adjusting their marketing position. Not cool Seiko.
> 
> Then again, maybe this was a waypoint where the destination was making Prospex an independent brand, with its own X (which is PSX really) sign.


I think part of why it matters is that higher-end Seiko divers _used _to have signed crowns. So it just feels like something Seiko decided to stop doing to save 12 cents per unit, and feels a bit like a double insult when the price goes up, _and _they no longer bother signing the crown.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Xhantos said:


> Ha ha.. exactly - just that I'm not getting older, just wiser


Haha hey I agree with you !! It's only been 2 years since I started watch collecting ???I guess I learned early


----------



## Watchyouloved

Davekaye90 said:


> I think part of why it matters is that higher-end Seiko divers _used _to have signed crowns. So it just feels like something Seiko decided to stop doing to save 12 cents per unit, and feels a bit like a double insult when the price goes up, _and _they no longer bother signing the crown.


I'm going to have to agree here. The signed crowns make the watches feel special and high end. Without the signed crowns they just remind you of budget watches. Every luxury watch no matter what model always has signed crowns with their logo etc. my Sarb033 and 035 feel so much more special because of that fact alone, it just gives them this pseudo luxury high end look and feel. Can't really describe it but without the signed crowns I would look at them differently. I wish the upcoming alpinist would have a signed crown, especially for $2900


----------



## CydeWeys

Watchyouloved said:


> Then maybe a diver is more your style to which I'd direct you to the Gundam x prospex collab
> Seiko Prospex Japan Celebrates 40 Years of Gundam With Three Limited Editions (SBDB033, SBDX027, SBDX029) - Worn & Wound
> View attachment 15957809
> 
> View attachment 15957804
> 
> View attachment 15957819


The red and the green are fine for what they are, but it's not even clear that they're collabs unless you turn them over and see the caseback engraving. They're just green and red tunas (playing it too safe). The GMT one though looks great (and you can see the color scheme resemblance). Too bad it's long sold out and going well above MSRP now though.


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchyouloved said:


> I'm going to have to agree here. The signed crowns make the watches feel special and high end. Without the signed crowns they just remind you of budget watches. Every luxury watch no matter what model always has signed crowns with their logo etc. my Sarb033 and 035 feel so much more special because of that fact alone, it just gives them this pseudo luxury high end look and feel. Can't really describe it but without the signed crowns I would look at them differently. I wish the upcoming alpinist would have a signed crown, especially for $2900


In the case of the Alpinist specifically it doesn't bother me as much, because the '59 Laurel Alpinist that they are referencing didn't have one either. (Of course it also didn't have a date, but the 6L35 does so they're kinda stuck there.) If you're recreating a specific piece then I think it's preferable to try and match the small details of the old one, like the SLA033's crown having the "Lock >" on it. That's a cool nod to the original. An "interpretation" though like the SPB151 should have a signed crown at its price level, as opposed to nothing at all.


----------



## Watchyouloved

CydeWeys said:


> The red and the green are fine for what they are, but it's not even clear that they're collabs unless you turn them over and see the caseback engraving. They're just green and red tunas (playing it too safe). The GMT one though looks great (and you can see the color scheme resemblance). Too bad it's long sold out and going well above MSRP now though.


I had a chance to buy one at msrp for about an entire month but couldn't do it. $6k was a lot for me at the time and it was 44mm which is too large for me so it was an easy pass.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Davekaye90 said:


> In the case of the Alpinist specifically it doesn't bother me as much, because the '59 Laurel Alpinist that they are referencing didn't have one either. (Of course it also didn't have a date, but the 6L35 does so they're kinda stuck there.) If you're recreating a specific piece then I think it's preferable to try and match the small details of the old one, like the SLA033's crown having the "Lock >" on it. That's a cool nod to the original. An "interpretation" though like the SPB151 should have a signed crown at its price level, as opposed to nothing at all.


I do like that


----------



## MrDisco99

Anyone seen this new rendition of the Cartier Tank homage? Looks like it only just showed up on Amazon a month ago. Similar looks to the SUP880. Looks like this one is in a stainless steel case as opposed to the gold tone base metal from before. Also it's straight quartz (4N30 movement), no solar. Amazon seems to be listing incorrect dimensions again as other sites report it to be the same size as the SUP880.









Amazon.com: Mens Essential SS RECT CASE : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Mens Essential SS RECT CASE and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com













Seiko Men's Watch


The watch is made of stainless steel and the strap is black leather with stitching. The watch measures 38 x 28 x 7 millimeters. The lug width or strap width is 24 millimeters. The watch is water resistant up to 3 bar or 20 meters. The watch has a white dial with black roman numbers. The watch...



degrandprejewelers.com





Also there's a tiny (ladies) version, SWR053... again, looks similar to the SUP249 in size and style but in steel and no solar.









Amazon.com: LDS Essential SS RECT CASE : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy LDS Essential SS RECT CASE and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## CydeWeys

Watchyouloved said:


> I had a chance to buy one at msrp for about an entire month but couldn't do it. $6k was a lot for me at the time and it was 44mm which is too large for me so it was an easy pass.


Yeah it's a lot for me too, but if I'd known they were gonna go up in value a bit I might've still bit the bullet and done it.

Really, what we need is a collab somewhere between a Seiko 5 and a Prospex LX. A MM200 would be an incredible sweet spot to hit.


----------



## Watchyouloved

MrDisco99 said:


> Anyone seen this new rendition of the Cartier Tank homage? Looks like it only just showed up on Amazon a month ago. Similar looks to the SUP880. Looks like this one is in a stainless steel case as opposed to the gold tone base metal from before. Also it's straight quartz (4N30 movement), no solar. Amazon seems to be listing incorrect dimensions again as other sites report it to be the same size as the SUP880.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Mens Essential SS RECT CASE : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy Mens Essential SS RECT CASE and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Men's Watch
> 
> 
> The watch is made of stainless steel and the strap is black leather with stitching. The watch measures 38 x 28 x 7 millimeters. The lug width or strap width is 24 millimeters. The watch is water resistant up to 3 bar or 20 meters. The watch has a white dial with black roman numbers. The watch...
> 
> 
> 
> degrandprejewelers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also there's a tiny (ladies) version, SWR053... again, looks similar to the SUP249 in size and style but in steel and no solar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: LDS Essential SS RECT CASE : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy LDS Essential SS RECT CASE and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15958164


Sorry can't do it. The tank just looks so much nicer and for the price it should. It's one of my grails and I'm going to get it once the solar is out and this isn't changing my mind about it not even a little bit lol even though 95% of my collection is Seiko


----------



## Watchyouloved

CydeWeys said:


> Yeah it's a lot for me too, but if I'd known they were gonna go up in value a bit I might've still bit the bullet and done it.
> 
> Really, what we need is a collab somewhere between a Seiko 5 and a Prospex LX. A MM200 would be an incredible sweet spot to hit.


It would've been a hard sell. Not too many people looking for it, I see listings but very few sales.

yeah that would be cool, or an SPB collab model.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

MrDisco99 said:


> Anyone seen this new rendition of the Cartier Tank homage? Looks like it only just showed up on Amazon a month ago. Similar looks to the SUP880. Looks like this one is in a stainless steel case as opposed to the gold tone base metal from before. Also it's straight quartz (4N30 movement), no solar. Amazon seems to be listing incorrect dimensions again as other sites report it to be the same size as the SUP880.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Mens Essential SS RECT CASE : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy Mens Essential SS RECT CASE and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Men's Watch
> 
> 
> The watch is made of stainless steel and the strap is black leather with stitching. The watch measures 38 x 28 x 7 millimeters. The lug width or strap width is 24 millimeters. The watch is water resistant up to 3 bar or 20 meters. The watch has a white dial with black roman numbers. The watch...
> 
> 
> 
> degrandprejewelers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also there's a tiny (ladies) version, SWR053... again, looks similar to the SUP249 in size and style but in steel and no solar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: LDS Essential SS RECT CASE : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy LDS Essential SS RECT CASE and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15958164


These look nice but a 3-year battery life for a 2-hander seems low. Maybe they are aiming low like they supposedly did with the lifespan of the LCD display on the Arnie reissue. Still tempting but I will stick to my manual-wind Seiko Chariots for a tank-style dress watch.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Mr. James Duffy said:


> These look nice but a 3-year battery life for a 2-hander seems low. Maybe they are aiming low like they supposedly did with the lifespan of the LCD display on the Arnie reissue. Still tempting but I will stick to my manual-wind Seiko Chariots for a tank-style dress watch.


If you think that's bad, the Cartier tank quartz models only last 2 years and sometimes 1 year. The AD said "you change the battery every time it gets serviced, which is two years. That's about how long they last, usually a year or two." I'd never consider it until the solar was announced.


----------



## MrDisco99

Yeah it's funny how everybody went bananas when Cartier announced a solar tank even though Seiko has been making their own rendition of one for years. And now Seiko might be phasing it out in favor of this new version.

I do prefer the stainless case over the gold tone. But I'm keeping my solar.

And no, I;m not in the market for an actual Cartier. Congrats to anyone who is.


----------



## Watchyouloved

MrDisco99 said:


> Yeah it's funny how everybody went bananas when Cartier announced a solar tank even though Seiko has been making their own rendition of one for years. And now Seiko might be phasing it out in favor of this new version.
> 
> I do prefer the stainless case over the gold tone. But I'm keeping my solar.
> 
> And no, I;m not in the market for an actual Cartier. Congrats to anyone who is.


I think the reason for the hype is the tank has a pretty clean and iconic design and no matter how many clones are made people always admit the tank is the prettier face. The thing stopping most people from buying a tank was the movement, though they made an automatic tank it wasn't in the package which everyone wanted:

1) they want it(or prefer it) in steel. Not good toned or gold.

2) they don't want an oversized diameter rectangle watch because that ruins the aesthetic of it (like the diameter of many of the clones and the only automatic version which is hugeee)

3) They don't want a quartz movement where you have to change the battery every year. A manual wind would've been perfect but then again a solar seems so appealing because of the set it and forget it for (as Cartier stated) 16 years!

So that's a combination of the 3 things everyone wanted in a tank to finally pull the trigger on one and now it's finally perfect for most. It's a proper dress two hander so for the amount of times it will be worn I believe the solar is perfect for it. No seconds hand to watch sweep anyways ?


----------



## Aspirin-san

Watchyouloved said:


> Then maybe a diver is more your style to which I'd direct you to the Gundam x prospex collab
> Seiko Prospex Japan Celebrates 40 Years of Gundam With Three Limited Editions (SBDB033, SBDX027, SBDX029) - Worn & Wound
> View attachment 15957809
> 
> View attachment 15957804
> 
> View attachment 15957819


A friend of mine has the Zaku (Char's) Tuna. As a big Gundam fan, especially the Universal Century, the watch is pure awesomeness.

PS: Zeta Gundam is kino



Davekaye90 said:


> In the case of the Alpinist specifically it doesn't bother me as much, because the '59 Laurel Alpinist that they are referencing didn't have one either. (Of course it also didn't have a date, but the 6L35 does so they're kinda stuck there.) If you're recreating a specific piece then I think it's preferable to try and match the small details of the old one, like the SLA033's crown having the "Lock >" on it. That's a cool nod to the original. An "interpretation" though like the SPB151 should have a signed crown at its price level, as opposed to nothing at all.


Now THIS is my type of signed crown. I really love this touch I hate it when the crowns are logo signed (triggers my OCD since the logo is always at weird angles), so I am amused when the so called "YouTube watch community" deems the lack of a signed crown a con. KEKWL


----------



## Davekaye90

Aspirin-san said:


> Now THIS is my type of signed crown. I really love this touch I hate it when the crowns are logo signed (triggers my OCD since the logo is always at weird angles), so I am amused when the so called "YouTube watch community" deems the lack of a signed crown a con. KEKWL


It's funny, I'm OCD about a lot of details, but I don't mind at all the "H" on my Helson's crown being super crooked. I still prefer it to there not being anything there at all, especially since the Eberhard Scafograf from the '60s that they are referencing had a signed "E" on its crown. When Zodiac brought back the SSW '53, they didn't have signed crowns, which was both ahistorical, and IMO cheapened the look of the watches. It apparently mattered enough to people that they added it for later versions.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

I wonder when there will be new dial colours coming for the 62MAS divers. Grey, 2 browns, and only white are available right now. I checked out the white(213) yesterday. A yellow or orange dial would be awesome for this model. The april fool's joke actually looked good 😂
Ps. The bezel does line up!


----------



## Watchyouloved

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I wonder when there will be new dial colours coming for the 62MAS divers. Grey, 2 browns, and only white are available right now. I checked out the white(213) yesterday. A yellow or orange dial would be awesome for this model. The april fool's joke actually looked good ?
> Ps. The bezel does line up!
> View attachment 15959210


I'm the one who originally posted about the yellow dial on that model ?? asking when it would be available *sigh would've been cool

I'm actually waiting for more of the actual 62mas rereleases like the SLA017. Hopefully they do a 017 with the super hard coating the 043 has.


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchyouloved said:


> I'm actually waiting for more of the actual 62mas rereleases like the SLA017. Hopefully they do a 017 with the super hard coating the 043 has.


I cringe at what future updates would look like if they want to keep "Diver's 200m" on the dial. The SBDX041 made it in just before they made the switch to putting lume blobs at three.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Davekaye90 said:


> I cringe at what future updates would look like if they want to keep "Diver's 200m" on the dial. The SBDX041 made it in just before they made the switch to putting lume blobs at three.


I just want another recreation with the gray sunburst dial for those of us that missed the 017's I don't want to pay over $5k


----------



## valuewatchguy

Watchyouloved said:


> I just want another recreation with the gray sunburst dial for those of us that missed the 017's I don't want to pay over $5k


That ship has sailed......


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchyouloved said:


> I just want another recreation with the gray sunburst dial for those of us that missed the 017's I don't want to pay over $5k


Set a Watchrecon alert for it. $5K may be the Chrono24 price right now, but several have come up for sale on forums or reddit so far this year, in the $4200ish range, which is about where they've always been.


----------



## Watchyouloved

valuewatchguy said:


> That ship has sailed......


Yeah :/ maybe in some other colors then, something different not the blues we currently have in the 43 and 37


----------



## Watchyouloved

Davekaye90 said:


> Set a Watchrecon alert for it. $5K may be the Chrono24 price right now, but several have come up for sale on forums or reddit so far this year, in the $4200ish range, which is about where they've always been.


That's cool, thanks for the tip I'll do that!


----------



## CydeWeys

SRPG49 arrived! Here's a family photo:










I'm loving the rally bezel. It's so fun.


----------



## HiroNakamoron

Deleted double post


----------



## HiroNakamoron

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I wonder when there will be new dial colours coming for the 62MAS divers. Grey, 2 browns, and only white are available right now. I checked out the white(213) yesterday. A yellow or orange dial would be awesome for this model. The april fool's joke actually looked good 😂
> Ps. The bezel does line up!
> View attachment 15959210


Been waiting for them to release a green one👀


----------



## Eisenhorn76

Xhantos said:


> Oris is a promising young brand. Give it 30 or 40 years, you may have a company you might put against the giant that is Seiko.


Oris is 117 years old (est. 1904). I'd hardly call them "young."

Seriously, some of the views regarding Oris here are retrograde, especially coming from Seiko fans whom I think are some of the most enlightened watch fans around. Disappointing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daytripper

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Can anyone (who lives in the US) show me the actual price of these solar divers. Whenever I go onto the seikousa site, it throws me off into the Canadian one, and our site doesn't have these yet. I've seen the Euro and GBP prices, but would like the official US one to get an idea for CAD.


The Australian prices are usually pretty similar to the Canadian prices. Looks to be around $800 CAD, which you know... wtf? These quartz divers have a Seiko 5 ish bracelet and are quartz right? Am I missing something here?

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

Eisenhorn76 said:


> Oris is 117 years old (est. 1904). I'd hardly call them "young."
> 
> Seriously, some of the views regarding Oris here are retrograde, especially coming from Seiko fans whom I think are some of the most enlightened watch fans around. Disappointing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I kind of agree. I have 5 Seikos and love them all but I went into the boutique store yesterday in Sydney and not one of their new pieces did anything for me. Seiko have lost their way and their charm and for me it started when they changed the look of the first reissue turtles, discontinued the SKX and removed Marinemaster from the dial of the last true Marinemaster.


----------



## Eisenhorn76

Galaga said:


> I kind of agree. I have 5 Seikos and love them all but I went into the boutique store yesterday in Sydney and not one of their new pieces did anything for me. Seiko have lost their way and their charm and for me it started when they changed the look of the first reissue turtles, discontinued the SKX and removed Marinemaster from the dial of the last true Marinemaster.


What gets me are the folks on this thread talking about Oris in the manner that the Rolex douches talked about Seikos back in the day.

Unless I'm missing the sarcasm, I guess some people eventually become what they hate.

I may not like what everyone else likes but I think we should be happy whenever others are able to enjoy their timepieces in good health.


----------



## Aspirin-san

Davekaye90 said:


> It's funny, I'm OCD about a lot of details, but I don't mind at all the "H" on my Helson's crown being super crooked. I still prefer it to there not being anything there at all, especially since the Eberhard Scafograf from the '60s that they are referencing had a signed "E" on its crown. When Zodiac brought back the SSW '53, they didn't have signed crowns, which was both ahistorical, and IMO cheapened the look of the watches. It apparently mattered enough to people that they added it for later versions.


Might be odd for you but I like the top clean look. The signed logos most of the time leave me with cheap feel instead. Especially the H on Hamilton watches or Glycine's crown. I'd rather they removed them


----------



## Davekaye90

Eisenhorn76 said:


> Oris is 117 years old (est. 1904). I'd hardly call them "young."
> 
> Seriously, some of the views regarding Oris here are retrograde, especially coming from Seiko fans whom I think are some of the most enlightened watch fans around. Disappointing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We already went through this argument. Oris was very nearly but not _quite _another quartz-crisis casualty, and the current iteration of the company is what goes back however many years. Personally I don't buy it, I don't see Oris as being akin to a brand like Ball or Zodiac where the old company is completely gone, and the new watches are from a new company that have the rights to use the name.

Also, if you want to go down that road, Grand Seiko as it exists now is a pipsqueak compared to any of its serious Swiss competition. Mechanical GS models were killed off in '72, and Seiko stopped bothering with even the high-accuracy quartz "Grand Quartz" stuff around 1980.


----------



## One-Seventy

Eisenhorn76 said:


> Oris is 117 years old (est. 1904). I'd hardly call them "young."


The intelligent and considered contention here is that a management buy-out - of the same asset - somehow culturally - certainly not legally! - and entirely arbitrarily "resets" the company's age to zero. I know, I LOL'd too


----------



## One-Seventy

Davekaye90 said:


> We already went through this argument. Oris was very nearly but not _quite _another quartz-crisis casualty, and the current iteration of the company is what goes back however many years. Personally I don't buy it, *I don't see Oris as being akin to a brand like Ball or Zodiac *where the old company is completely gone, and the new watches are from a new company that have the rights to use the name.


Legally it isn't; it's the same company. There's no evidence even of them stopping production. "Not liking something" doesn't mean you can arbitrarily apply your own wacko definitions in an effort to denigrate or disqualify, like a third-grade debating panel, and expect everyone else to step into line. But it's a regular and quite unpleasant little habit the watch world has developed. Like dogging.


----------



## Xhantos

Let me clarify this one last time (about Oris):

If you are marketing watches to newbies, '117 years old Swiss company' sounds really great, add '_this watch has sapphire glass'_ to that and you are done. Easy-peasy marketing.

But if you know a bit more about your watches and horology and not a newbie, it is a good thing (for Oris) when it is stated that Oris is, in fact, young, just 39 years old... Otherwise for a 117 year old company their achievements are not that great, but for a young 39 year company their achievements are significant and promising.

And most importantly Oris brand is independent, which I praise and value highly.

In summary, all I say about Oris are all good things, no bashing, not a single bad thing.

But unless you want to delude yourself in some kind of a hype that current Oris has 117 years of heritage and history - and be my guest if you want to do so - you cannot compare Seiko to Oris. And I say that only because* it will not be fair to Oris*.


----------



## Eisenhorn76

One-Seventy said:


> The intelligent and considered contention here is that a management buy-out - of the same asset - somehow culturally - certainly not legally! - and entirely arbitrarily "resets" the company's age to zero. I know, I LOL'd too


Yeah. That's not how that works. There is of course the continuity of corporate entities so the whole reset to zero is an odd way to look at it but I'm not even mad about that.

I'm just weirded out that Seiko fans are being negative towards a smaller brand the way that some obnoxious Rolex-only people crap on Seiko.


----------



## Eisenhorn76

Xhantos said:


> Let me clarify this one last time (about Oris):
> 
> If you are marketing watches to newbies, '117 years old Swiss company' sounds really great, add '_this watch has sapphire glass'_ to that and you are done. Easy-peasy marketing.
> 
> But if you know a bit more about your watches and horology and not a newbie, it is a good thing (for Oris) when it is stated that Oris is, in fact, young, just 39 years old... Otherwise for a 117 year old company their achievements are not that great, but for a young 39 year company their achievements are significant and promising.
> 
> And most importantly Oris brand is independent, which I praise and value highly.
> 
> In summary, all I say about Oris are all good things, no bashing, not a single bad thing.
> 
> But unless you want to delude yourself in some kind of a hype that current Oris has 117 years of heritage and history - and be my guest if you want to do so - you cannot compare Seiko to Oris. And I say that only because* it will not be fair to Oris*.


I understand your clarification and appreciate it. I just find it weird that other Seiko fans (not you) were talking like Rolex douches about Oris.


----------



## 6L35

Eisenhorn76 said:


> I understand your clarification and appreciate it. I just find it weird that other Seiko fans (not you) were talking like Rolex douches about Oris.


I don't think that is a generalized sentiment. Of course in this thread can post anyone, even Seiko/Oris bashers.


----------



## CydeWeys

Why does Oris keep coming up in a thread about "NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches"? That doesn't seem on-topic.


----------



## noenmon

CydeWeys said:


> Why does Oris keep coming up in a thread about "NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches"?


It's Seikos fault. They haven't released enough new watches recently. Word on the street is they are working on something to get this thread back on track. There's rumors about a different pin and collar system with single use collars, a lumed X on prospex watches and another unlimitting of a LE.

On a different note: i'm available for consulting work starting at 300 euro per billable hour.


----------



## vowen

noenmon said:


> It's Seikos fault. They haven't released enough new watches recently. Word on the street is they are working on something to get this thread back on track. There's rumors about a different pin and collar system with single use collars, a lumed X on prospex watches and another unlimitting of a LE.
> 
> On a different note: i'm available for consulting work starting at 300 euro per billable hour.


I'd bet on at least one of your predictions coming true lol


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

noenmon said:


> It's Seikos fault. They haven't released enough new watches recently. Word on the street is they are working on something to get this thread back on track. There's rumors about a different pin and collar system with single use collars, a lumed X on prospex watches and another unlimitting of a LE.
> 
> On a different note: i'm available for consulting work starting at 300 euro per billable hour.


We might be nearing the 40th anniversary of Hardlex and I cannot wait for a limited edition featuring a new and improved Harderlex.


----------



## CydeWeys

Mr. James Duffy said:


> We might be nearing the 40th anniversary of Hardlex and I cannot wait for a limited edition featuring a new and improved Harderlex.


Nah, what's coming soon is Prosplex. It's Hardlex with the Prospex logo micro-engraved directly into the center of it.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

CydeWeys said:


> Mr. James Duffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We might be nearing the 40th anniversary of Hardlex and I cannot wait for a limited edition featuring a new and improved Harderlex.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, what's coming soon is Prosplex. It's Hardlex with the Prospex logo micro-engraved directly into the center of it.
Click to expand...

...and it will be perfectly aligned _every_ time.


----------



## violanime

Anyone see the new Castle in the Sky/Studio Ghibli Seiko LE (SPB215) SPB215 | Presage | Seiko Watch Corporation


----------



## 6L35

Hard lex sed lex.

Prospexrity for all.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Eisenhorn76 said:


> Yeah. That's not how that works. There is of course the continuity of corporate entities so the whole reset to zero is an odd way to look at it but I'm not even mad about that.
> 
> I'm just weirded out that Seiko fans are being negative towards a smaller brand the way that some obnoxious Rolex-only people crap on Seiko.


I don't necessarily hate Oris or think they aren't good or anything. I actually almost bought all 3 of the cotton candy divers sixty five models but the bronze was too much for me. The thing that I don't like I guess is other than the divers sixty five none of their watches really vibe with me. They just don't have that "it" factor. The designs don't speak so to say. Could be personal to me but I'm just not sure what exactly I'm getting for my over $2k. Also, as not many people are familiar with Oris or have any experience owning any most would rather put their money where they feel it's worth, for example I think Omega's have awesome movements for the price. Omega is very well established whereas for Oris I haven't heard of the brand until just last year.


----------



## Watchyouloved

violanime said:


> Anyone see the new Castle in the Sky/Studio Ghibli Seiko LE (SPB215) SPB215 | Presage | Seiko Watch Corporation


Yeah I posted it like 2 days ago


----------



## Watchyouloved

I heard that Seiko still has a lot grand seiko’s they want to reveal for the remainder of this year as part of their 140th anniversary and it’s supposedly going to be some big stuff!


----------



## violanime

Watchyouloved said:


> Yeah I posted it like 2 days ago


oops mb, just discovered this thread today 😅


----------



## fillerbunny

noenmon said:


> It's Seikos fault. They haven't released enough new watches recently. Word on the street is they are working on something to get this thread back on track. There's rumors about a different pin and collar system with single use collars, a lumed X on prospex watches and another unlimitting of a LE.
> 
> On a different note: i'm available for consulting work starting at 300 euro per billable hour.


A lumed X _on the crown _would make many in this thread wet themselves in glee.


----------



## Watchyouloved

violanime said:


> oops mb, just discovered this thread today 😅


All good, welcome!

Are you planning on picking that one up? Looks pretty cool and only a little over 1000 being made should go quicker than usual.


----------



## violanime

Watchyouloved said:


> All good, welcome!
> 
> Are you planning on picking that one up? Looks pretty cool and only a little over 1000 being made should go quicker than usual.


strongly considering it! will need to search out how to source it though, unlikely that any ADs/boutiques in LA will have in stock to try on/buy but who knows


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchyouloved said:


> I don't necessarily hate Oris or think they aren't good or anything. I actually almost bought all 3 of the cotton candy divers sixty five models but the bronze was too much for me. The thing that I don't like I guess is other than the divers sixty five none of their watches really vibe with me. They just don't have that "it" factor. The designs don't speak so to say. Could be personal to me but I'm just not sure what exactly I'm getting for my over $2k. Also, as not many people are familiar with Oris or have any experience owning any most would rather put their money where they feel it's worth, for example I think Omega's have awesome movements for the price. Omega is very well established whereas for Oris I haven't heard of the brand until just last year.


That's totally fair, honestly I have a similar feeling about most of their stuff, and I own a D65. I also wish they'd cool it a bit with the bronze.


----------



## tfost

OK, here are some shots of the SNE573 I just got in. In person, it looks really good to my eye. Everything lines up, including the seconds hand (maybe just a little bit off but close enough for me). Construction seems really solid. The screw down crown has nice action and no wobble. The lume is super strong as expected (edit: the lume is Seiko standard green, not sure why my phone's camera shows it as blue-green). The dial is a nice matte black. The markers are not quite white but don't seem to me to be tan (fauxtina). They seem to be more of a slight off-white. Very subtle, tool watch look. The bezel action was very thick feeling for one or two turns but has settled into a nice feel. 120 clicks. The strap is a really nice soft, simple rubber with a textured finish on the outside that's very slight and a dotted finish on the inside. The case shape is nice and simple, with everything brushed on the lugs and sides, with a polished bevel that's pretty minimal. There's a nice signed keeper with a good bevel on it. I like the size (my wrist to 7 inches), but I will say the only shortfall of the watch that I see so far is that the date window is tiny. That said, it matches well with the 9 o'clock marker, so I don't mind it.

Let me know if anyone has any questions on dimensions, etc. Sorry that the lume shot is shaky I'm not very good at those.

Edit: just weighed the head only-57 grams.


----------



## timetellinnoob

edit oops never mind, i don't think i was seeing/reading things right


----------



## SKYWATCH007

tfost said:


> OK, here are some shots of the SNE573 I just got in. In person, it looks really good to my eye. Everything lines up, including the seconds hand (maybe just a little bit off but close enough for me). Construction seems really solid. The screw down crown has nice action and no wobble. The lume is super strong as expected. The dial is a nice matte black. The markers are not quite white but don't seem to me to be tan (fauxtina). They seem to be more of a slight off-white. Very subtle, tool watch look. The bezel action was very thick feeling for one or two turns but has settled into a nice feel. 120 clicks. The strap is a really nice soft, simple rubber with a textured finish on the outside that's very slight and a dotted finish on the inside. The case shape is nice and simple, with everything brushed on the lugs and sides, with a polished bevel that's pretty minimal. There's a nice signed keeper with a good bevel on it. I like the size (my wrist to 7 inches), but I will say the only shortfall of the watch that I see so far is that the date window is tiny. That said, it matches well with the 9 o'clock marker, so I don't mind it.
> 
> Let me know if anyone has any questions on dimensions, etc. Sorry that the lume shot is shaky I'm not very good at those.
> View attachment 15961898
> View attachment 15961910
> View attachment 15961911


Looks awesome! Can you confirm the lumibrite is blue? Also, did you handle the other 2 models in this series? Just curious of the bracelet how it felt.


----------



## tfost

The lume is standard Seiko green, not sure why my phone picks it up as bluish. Will edit my post to note that. I haven’t handled the versions with bracelets. Got this in the mail today.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

tfost said:


> The lume is standard Seiko green, not sure why my phone picks it up as bluish. Will edit my post to note that. I haven't handled the versions with bracelets. Got this in the mail today.


Ok thanks!


----------



## NYCtoCO

Ok - how has nobody noticed/mentioned that on one of the Rowing Blazers dial the date is in Spanish and the second set of pics is English. Is this normal? I ended up with a Spanish version. Not mad about it, but certainly unexpected given all stock images showed English lettering. I would like some clarification that the release is still limited to 500 pieces. Seems like a small run to split between two languages?


----------



## NYCtoCO

NYCtoCO said:


> Ok - how has nobody noticed/mentioned that on one of the Rowing Blazers dial the date is in Spanish and the second set of pics is English. Is this normal? I ended up with a Spanish version. Not mad about it, but certainly unexpected given all stock images showed English lettering. I would like some clarification that the release is still limited to 500 pieces. Seems like a small run to split between two languages?


Dual language date wheels?! Gosh I'm such a noob.


----------



## aznsk8s87

NYCtoCO said:


> Dual language date wheels?! Gosh I'm such a noob.


lmao yeah i'm not quite sure how to do it since I've never owned one but most Seiko day wheels are English + one other language (typically Japanese or Spanish, but every now and then you can find Arabic and Chinese, among others).


----------



## fillerbunny

aznsk8s87 said:


> lmao yeah i'm not quite sure how to do it since I've never owned one but most Seiko day wheels are English + one other language (typically Japanese or Spanish, but every now and then you can find Arabic and Chinese, among others).


You just change the day. Every other position is in the secondary language, the movement moves the wheel two clicks during the night.

I wouldn't say Japanese day wheels are typical, they're only found in JDM models.


----------



## Watchyouloved

violanime said:


> strongly considering it! will need to search out how to source it though, unlikely that any ADs/boutiques in LA will have in stock to try on/buy but who knows


Awesome! Just call around all the seiko luxe dealers nearby and I'm sure someone will source it.


----------



## Watchyouloved

NYCtoCO said:


> Ok - how has nobody noticed/mentioned that on one of the Rowing Blazers dial the date is in Spanish and the second set of pics is English. Is this normal? I ended up with a Spanish version. Not mad about it, but certainly unexpected given all stock images showed English lettering. I would like some clarification that the release is still limited to 500 pieces. Seems like a small run to split between two languages?


??? this is so innocent and wholesome I love it! When I first got my SKX the days were in Arabic and I was a little mad as it was my first watch ever so I wanted English. Obviously found out I didn't know anything about watches and googled it and got it lol Now I love the different languages and always have it set to Arabic, kanji, Italian, etc. it's so unique! Sadly Spanish is the only language I never have it set on, I just leave it in English on those models. Spanish is just so common as the default secondary, on collab models the second language has meaning and Arabic just looks so cool on the dial lol


----------



## mi6_

tfost said:


> OK, here are some shots of the SNE573 I just got in. In person, it looks really good to my eye. Everything lines up, including the seconds hand (maybe just a little bit off but close enough for me). Construction seems really solid. The screw down crown has nice action and no wobble. The lume is super strong as expected (edit: the lume is Seiko standard green, not sure why my phone's camera shows it as blue-green). The dial is a nice matte black. The markers are not quite white but don't seem to me to be tan (fauxtina). They seem to be more of a slight off-white. Very subtle, tool watch look. The bezel action was very thick feeling for one or two turns but has settled into a nice feel. 120 clicks. The strap is a really nice soft, simple rubber with a textured finish on the outside that's very slight and a dotted finish on the inside. The case shape is nice and simple, with everything brushed on the lugs and sides, with a polished bevel that's pretty minimal. There's a nice signed keeper with a good bevel on it. I like the size (my wrist to 7 inches), but I will say the only shortfall of the watch that I see so far is that the date window is tiny. That said, it matches well with the 9 o'clock marker, so I don't mind it.
> 
> Let me know if anyone has any questions on dimensions, etc. Sorry that the lume shot is shaky I'm not very good at those.
> 
> Edit: just weighed the head only-57 grams.
> View attachment 15961898
> View attachment 15961910
> View attachment 15961911


Looks great. Where did you buy it from? If you don't mind my asking&#8230;.what did you pay for it?


----------



## One-Seventy

CydeWeys said:


> Why does Oris keep coming up in a thread about "NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches"? That doesn't seem on-topic.


Someone's got a hole to dig.


----------



## tfost

mi6_ said:


> Looks great. Where did you buy it from? If you don't mind my asking&#8230;.what did you pay for it?











SNE573


Seiko Solar Quartz Diver SNE573 Mimo's JW Official Authorized Dealer For Seiko USA Ultimate Dive Watches in Long Beach CA 90803, All Watches are Brand New. APPLY MW25 AT CHECKOUT FOR GREAT DEAL PLUS FREE US SHIPPING Mimo's JW Official Authorized Dealer For Seiko USA Ultimate Dive Watches in...



mimosjewelry.com





Use the code the product page, it's a good deal.

Mimo also has the PADI version









SNE575


Seiko PADI Special Edition Solar Quartz Diver SNE575 Mimo's JW Official Authorized Dealer For Seiko USA Ultimate Dive Watches in Long Beach CA 90803, All Watches are Brand New. NO CODES Needed ALL SALES ARE FINAL NO RETURN Solar Quartz Cal V147 Sapphire Crystal Steel case 38.50mm Screw Down...



mimosjewelry.com


----------



## Molle

valuewatchguy said:


> Its still a beauty of a watch and if you are wearing it regularly enough to get some wabi-sabi in it then the resale value is irrelevant.












I like it!

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyouloved

Molle said:


> I like it!
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


That's an awesome pic! I need to take a pic like that of mine!


----------



## noenmon

Watchyouloved said:


> That's an awesome pic! I need to take a pic like that of mine!


Get the Beaucastel instead.


----------



## sh3l8y

Very interested in the SNE569 when they start popping up for sale


----------



## Davekaye90

Gotta say, after seeing how this looks, I'm kinda surprised Seiko hasn't made this themselves. Definitely thinking about putting one together.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

I'm sure more colours will be coming on these models. Do I wait, or grab the 213....


----------



## B1ff_77

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I'm sure more colours will be coming on these models. Do I wait, or grab the 213....


They will indeed be coming, but sadly they will all be tarnished by the abomination of the 3 oclock lume blob invading the minute track


----------



## clyde_frog

That SNE573 is as generic as it gets.


----------



## natrmrz

B1ff_77 said:


> They will indeed be coming, but sadly they will all be tarnished by the abomination of the 3 oclock lume blob invading the minute track












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aznsk8s87

Davekaye90 said:


> Gotta say, after seeing how this looks, I'm kinda surprised Seiko hasn't made this themselves. Definitely thinking about putting one together.
> 
> View attachment 15965665


Anyone know how I can get the bezel insert to make this?


----------



## Tokyo321

Molle said:


> I like it!


One of the best Seiko reissues in my book!



Davekaye90 said:


> Gotta say, after seeing how this looks, I'm kinda surprised Seiko hasn't made this themselves. Definitely thinking about putting one together.
> 
> View attachment 15965665


Isn't this the SPB149/SBDC107, which Seiko made? What am I missing?


----------



## Davekaye90

B1ff_77 said:


> They will indeed be coming, but sadly they will all be tarnished by the abomination of the 3 oclock lume blob invading the minute track


Yup. Hence the dial swap with a 149 dial. Seiko may do something like this in the future, but it certainly won't have the clean look of the first SPB14x watches.


----------



## Davekaye90

aznsk8s87 said:


> Anyone know how I can get the bezel insert to make this?


You'd have to get the bezel from an SPB213. I don't think you can buy OEM inserts without the bezel.


----------



## Davekaye90

Tokyo321 said:


> Isn't this the SPB149/SBDC107, which Seiko made? What am I missing?


It's the dial from the 149 transplanted into a 213 case. The 149 stock has the brushed black bezel which I'm not really a fan of.


----------



## aznsk8s87

Davekaye90 said:


> It's the dial from the 149 transplanted into a 213 case. The 149 stock has the brushed black bezel which I'm not really a fan of.


Yeah I own one of the 149s. It's great and I don't mind the brushed black bezel, but a matching blue would have been phenomenal.


----------



## Tokyo321

Davekaye90 said:


> It's the dial from the 149 transplanted into a 213 case. The 149 stock has the brushed black bezel which I'm not really a fan of.


Got it. I missed that. Thanks for clarifying.

By the way, for this kind of mod, do you need to buy the 213 as well or are you able to source a bezel/insert only?


----------



## railmonster2914

Xhantos said:


> 6R31 is the movement I'm waiting for, especially for divers. No day-date will solve all the ugly dial design issues.


Me too! I've been wishing for a no-date Seiko movement for a while now and am glad it's become a reality! 

Please, Seiko! 🙏



















Either would work but the first one with the old sunburst style and applied indexes would work better IMO (even better with a fume/degrade effect)!


----------



## Galaga

railmonster2914 said:


> Me too! I've been wishing for a no-date Seiko movement for a while now and am glad it's become a reality!
> 
> Please, Seiko!
> 
> View attachment 15966290
> 
> 
> View attachment 15966265
> 
> 
> Either would work but the first one with the old sunburst style and applied indexes would work better IMO (even better with a fume/degrade effect)!


Why can't they do this in 40mm and in a white dial.


----------



## Davekaye90

Tokyo321 said:


> Got it. I missed that. Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> By the way, for this kind of mod, do you need to buy the 213 as well or are you able to source a bezel/insert only?


The way I'm probably going to do it is buy a complete SPB213, swap in a 149 dial, sell the 213 dial. Theoretically it would be possible to do by finding just the OEM SPB213 case. A regular NH35 drops right in. I was able to do that for my upcoming SPB185 mod, but the 185 isn't a LE model, so that may make getting cases a lot easier. The 213 technically is, so it may not be possible to get 213 cases at all. I'll probably try that route first, but I'm not expecting to have a ton of luck there. It was hard enough just to get the 185 case.

Incidentally, something like an OEM SKX007 case costs about $180, which is everything but the dial, hands, movement, and bracelet. Another $70 for the dial, $40 for OEM hands, and $30 for an NH35. In other words, you can't build an SKX out of all OEM parts for less than what it would've cost to just buy one.

The SPB185 on the other hand, you can build using all OEM parts - and an NH35 instead of the 6R35, for about $500. You can make of that what you will in terms of Seiko's current pricing structure. Using an NE15(6R15) would make the total cost about $600.


----------



## naganaga

I recall seeing a Seiko official release for a ninja samurai in the next few months but not able to source the link or page again when searching. May I beg the indulgence of this group to find me a link?

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## UltraSam

naganaga said:


> I recall seeing a Seiko official release for a ninja samurai in the next few months but not able to source the link or page again when searching. May I beg the indulgence of this group to find me a link?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


Here you go. SRPH11K1 | Prospex | Seiko Watch Corporation


----------



## naganaga

UltraSam said:


> Here you go. SRPH11K1 | Prospex | Seiko Watch Corporation


Thank you so much, kind sir!

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tokyo321

Davekaye90 said:


> The way I'm probably going to do it is buy a complete SPB213, swap in a 149 dial, sell the 213 dial. Theoretically it would be possible to do by finding just the OEM SPB213 case. A regular NH35 drops right in. I was able to do that for my upcoming SPB185 mod, but the 185 isn't a LE model, so that may make getting cases a lot easier. The 213 technically is, so it may not be possible to get 213 cases at all. I'll probably try that route first, but I'm not expecting to have a ton of luck there. It was hard enough just to get the 185 case.
> 
> Incidentally, something like an OEM SKX007 case costs about $180, which is everything but the dial, hands, movement, and bracelet. Another $70 for the dial, $40 for OEM hands, and $30 for an NH35. In other words, you can't build an SKX out of all OEM parts for less than what it would've cost to just buy one.
> 
> The SPB185 on the other hand, you can build using all OEM parts - and an NH35 instead of the 6R35, for about $500. You can make of that what you will in terms of Seiko's current pricing structure. Using an NE15(6R15) would make the total cost about $600.


Thank you. Not much into modding so wouldn't know the first thing about sourcing dials and cases (or bezels and inserts, for that matter). Good luck with the build!


----------



## aznsk8s87

railmonster2914 said:


> Me too! I've been wishing for a no-date Seiko movement for a while now and am glad it's become a reality!
> 
> Please, Seiko! 🙏
> 
> Either would work but the first one with the old sunburst style and applied indexes would work better IMO (even better with a fume/degrade effect)!


Has Seiko ever made any watches in their Prospex line without a date function?

I think they might feel the need to keep it as one of their "professional specifications".


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> Gotta say, after seeing how this looks, I'm kinda surprised Seiko hasn't made this themselves. Definitely thinking about putting one together.


Thats a nuance that only an enthusiast would notice. But it does look good. Lots of mix and match combos in Seiko's catalog that look great though. SPB187/185 come to mind for me. Good luck with your build.


----------



## railmonster2914

aznsk8s87 said:


> Has Seiko ever made any watches in their Prospex line without a date function?
> 
> I think they might feel the need to keep it as one of their "professional specifications".


I don't think so, but there's always a first. I don't mind a limited edition "Alpinist" either. Since a lot of their watches have been "inspired" by Rolex, might as well be inspired by the Explorer.


----------



## phyrblyr

dear Seiko,

please bring the "Orange Monster" back


----------



## MrDisco99

phyrblyr said:


> dear Seiko,
> 
> please bring the "Orange Monster" back


Please don't.

You missed your chance at an orange monster. So did I. Let it rest.

What made the monster cool for its time was it was a fresh new original design. I want more of those, not endless rehashes of stuff they've already done before.


----------



## Xhantos

MrDisco99 said:


> Please don't.
> 
> You missed your chance at an orange monster. So did I. Let it rest.
> 
> What made the monster cool for its time was it was a fresh new original design. I want more of those, not endless rehashes of stuff they've already done before.


I want the 'Orange Monster' and also new fresh designs, no need to exclude anything. I want options, say, any model in 28 different colors, movement of your choice 4R36 or 6R31 or whatever you want etc. Seiko can do it all.


----------



## One-Seventy

natrmrz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brilliant 

The more frothy hatred that can be whipped up, the better - I fully support an anti-3lume bandwagon-slash-"outrage bus" for people to join. Isn't it awful, that 3lume? It's like a vast, a vast bowl of pus. Terrible! C'mon everybody!

Still, you can monetize hate. I will make a tidy sum when I sell my 3lume-less SPB, buy the new one with some of the proceeds (try as I might, i could not care less about 3lume) and pocket the remainder...


----------



## Davekaye90

Wanted to see how this would look. I think I definitely prefer the 149/213 blend over the 183/213. Just personal preference, but I think the 183 is a maybe a little "too blue." I like the 149s less saturated, more steel blue combined with the 213's bezel insert. Curious what you folks think.


----------



## Fordehouse

Davekaye90 said:


> Wanted to see how this would look. I think I definitely prefer the 149/213 blend over the 183/213. Just personal preference, but I think the 183 is a maybe a little "too blue." I like the 149s less saturated, more steel blue combined with the 213's bezel insert. Curious what you folks think.
> 
> View attachment 15969673
> 
> 
> View attachment 15969674


Tough decision but the 149/213 combination with longer indices is a better balance.


----------



## brandon\

Mr. James Duffy said:


> These look nice but a 3-year battery life for a 2-hander seems low. Maybe they are aiming low like they supposedly did with the lifespan of the LCD display on the Arnie reissue. Still tempting but I will stick to my manual-wind Seiko Chariots for a tank-style dress watch.


It probably uses a tiny battery. I have a super thin Titan Edge. It's a two-hand quartz that needs a battery every three years. The battery is freaking tiny.


----------



## brandon\

MrDisco99 said:


> Yeah it's funny how everybody went bananas when Cartier announced a solar tank even though Seiko has been making their own rendition of one for years. And now Seiko might be phasing it out in favor of this new version.
> 
> I do prefer the stainless case over the gold tone. But I'm keeping my solar.
> 
> And no, I;m not in the market for an actual Cartier. Congrats to anyone who is.


One aspect to people getting hyped about the solar Tank is that the cut-outs for the solar panels are the numerals. So it's maintaining a traditional, opaque dial - not getting a translucent dial like tons of other solar watches.


----------



## brandon\

CydeWeys said:


> Why does Oris keep coming up in a thread about "NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches"? That doesn't seem on-topic.


I'd rather Oris than Rolex.


----------



## boatswain

Davekaye90 said:


> Wanted to see how this would look. I think I definitely prefer the 149/213 blend over the 183/213. Just personal preference, but I think the 183 is a maybe a little "too blue." I like the 149s less saturated, more steel blue combined with the 213's bezel insert. Curious what you folks think.
> 
> View attachment 15969673
> 
> 
> View attachment 15969674


I think that looks excellent.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

5 Sports JDM:









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 24


Il Rally con il bracciale non è male e riprende temi storici, peccato per la scritta ad ore 6 Anche sul sito di RB è possibile vedere i frutti della collaborazione..direi un cambio importante, ma ormai consolidato per la linea 5sport di Seiko:




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## Xhantos

<Seiko Presage> The special page of Studio Ghibli Castle In The Sky Collaboration Limited Edition is now available

Will be available in July for 150K JPY plus tax.

















SPB215J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## Eisenhorn76

One-Seventy said:


> Brilliant
> 
> The more frothy hatred that can be whipped up, the better - I fully support an anti-3lume bandwagon-slash-"outrage bus" for people to join. Isn't it awful, that 3lume? It's like a vast, a vast bowl of pus. Terrible! C'mon everybody!
> 
> Still, you can monetize hate. I will make a tidy sum when I sell my 3lume-less SPB, buy the new one with some of the proceeds (try as I might, i could not care less about 3lume) and pocket the remainder...


It's really entirely subjective.

So long as the people who buy and wear the timepieces are happy, no one's opinion on what's what is superior really matters. But it's the internet so I guess someone always wants to win&#8230;


----------



## nseries73

Xhantos said:


> <Seiko Presage> The special page of Studio Ghibli Castle In The Sky Collaboration Limited Edition is now available
> 
> Will be available in July for 150K JPY plus tax.
> View attachment 15970908
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPB215J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com


Is there a special touch of materials on this dial ? Like lacquer or enamel.


----------



## Xhantos

nseries73 said:


> Is there a special touch of materials on this dial ? Like lacquer or enamel.


It says the dial is 'enamel' under the 'dial' heading of the special page.


----------



## 6L35

Xhantos said:


> It says the dial is 'enamel' under the 'dial' heading of the special page.
> View attachment 15971940


The dial's color is fantastic.


----------



## Watchyouloved

limited edition budget Kermit. I can see this as a future classic. When these things become vintage I think the seiko fans will cherish it. Maybe the vintage market will change in 30 years and these will be all the rage instead of our vintage turtles (which are exactly the same currently so I don't get that market lol), captain Williards (same applies), MM300's, 62mas, rally divers, and pogue chronos.


----------



## Watchyouloved

I can already imagine the new vintage market will be hot over SKX007/009, Sarb033/035 (all variants prob), turtles, williards, orange monsters, tunas, samurais, MM300’s, maybe the 62mas derived SPB’s, and maybe the seiko 5 sports. Will be interesting to see.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Watchyouloved said:


> I can already imagine the new vintage market will be hot over SKX007/009, Sarb033/035 (all variants prob)


It is already happening with the SKX and SARBs. Oddly enough, I do not even think the SKX007/009 and SARB033/035 are the best models in their respective lines!


----------



## Watchyouloved

Xhantos said:


> I want the 'Orange Monster' and also new fresh designs, no need to exclude anything. I want options, say, any model in 28 different colors, movement of your choice 4R36 or 6R31 or whatever you want etc. Seiko can do it all.


The next time they remake an orange monster it'll be a limited edition prospex release which costs $3k but will be powered by a 8L35


----------



## Watchyouloved

Mr. James Duffy said:


> It is already happening with the SKX and SARBs. Oddly enough, I do not even think the SKX007/009 and SARB033/035 are the best models in their respective lines!


Yup that's true, I love both. I think nothing could replace the SARB it's just about perfect, everything else in that category just isn't it. The SKX is also just a really nice case shape and practically the same as the rest of their divers ie: turtle etc.

What would you say is better in those lines?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Xhantos said:


> I want the 'Orange Monster' and also new fresh designs, no need to exclude anything. I want options, say, any model in 28 different colors, movement of your choice 4R36 or 6R31 or whatever you want etc. Seiko can do it all.


I think just because Seiko can do it, it does not mean Seiko believes it makes financial sense to do it. Taco Bell (or other fast food equivalent) creates menu items out of the same few ingredients but they have decided not to allow the customer to do the same because economy of scale works against the profit margin.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Watchyouloved said:


> Yup that's true, I love both. I think nothing could replace the SARB it's just about perfect, everything else in that category just isn't it. The SKX is also just a really nice case shape and practically the same as the rest of their divers ie: turtle etc.
> 
> What would you say is better in those lines?


I tend to favor the SARB031 and its brethren that use the 6R15-00V0 case. I even like the SARB065 Cocktail Time more than the SARB033 and SARB035. I never liked the flared lugs and lumed hands and markers on the SARB033/035. (I actually preferred their predecessor in the SCVS line with the lume bits on the outer edge of the makers.) As for the SKX, I much prefer the SKX001, the SKX023, and the Monsters.

Speaking of SKXs and SARBS, I like the SARB059 a lot which has the SARB prefix but with a 42mm SKX diver-style case and 200m water resistance.








SARB059 Automatic Watch


Seiko SAR Finder - SARB059 Automatic Watch - specifications, links to sellers, similar watches and accessories



www.watchsleuth.com


----------



## Watchyouloved

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I tend to favor the SARB031 and its brethren that use the 6R15-00V0 case. I even like the SARB065 Cocktail Time more than the SARB033 and SARB035. I never liked the flared lugs and lumed hands and markers on the SARB033/035. (I actually preferred their predecessor in the SCVS line with the lume bits on the outer edge of the makers.) As for the SKX, I much prefer the SKX001, the SKX023, and the Monsters.
> 
> Speaking of SKXs and SARBS, I like the SARB059 a lot which has the SARB prefix but with a 42mm SKX diver-style case and 200m water resistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SARB059 Automatic Watch
> 
> 
> Seiko SAR Finder - SARB059 Automatic Watch - specifications, links to sellers, similar watches and accessories
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchsleuth.com


That's fair, but the cocktail time is so big and so thick compared to the sarb. The sarb is kind of in that datejust and explorer category where it's a sports watch with a little dressy mixed in. I don't see the cocktail time in that category.


----------



## Davekaye90

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I tend to favor the SARB031 and its brethren that use the 6R15-00V0 case. I even like the SARB065 Cocktail Time more than the SARB033 and SARB035. I never liked the flared lugs and lumed hands and markers on the SARB033/035. (I actually preferred their predecessor in the SCVS line with the lume bits on the outer edge of the makers.) As for the SKX, I much prefer the SKX001, the SKX023, and the Monsters.
> 
> Speaking of SKXs and SARBS, I like the SARB059 a lot which has the SARB prefix but with a 42mm SKX diver-style case and 200m water resistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SARB059 Automatic Watch
> 
> 
> Seiko SAR Finder - SARB059 Automatic Watch - specifications, links to sellers, similar watches and accessories
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchsleuth.com


One of my mods was what I called the "SKARB" - 059 dial in an SKX case, with a dive bezel instead of the compass bezel. The 059 dial is really cool, it has a _deep _forest green sunburst that only comes out in the right light. Sadly those dials are unobtanium now.


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchyouloved said:


> That's fair, but the cocktail time is so big and so thick compared to the sarb. The sarb is kind of in that datejust and explorer category where it's a sports watch with a little dressy mixed in. I don't see the cocktail time in that category.


The Sharp Edge series I think is probably the closest thing to the SARB033/35 now. More expensive, sure, but then so's everything, and they are certainly finished to a much higher degree than the old SARBs were.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Watchyouloved said:


> That's fair, but the cocktail time is so big and so thick compared to the sarb. The sarb is kind of in that datejust and explorer category where it's a sports watch with a little dressy mixed in. I don't see the cocktail time in that category.


I understand why those SARBs are so beloved, I am just not in that camp. I will take a 36mm SARB027/029/031 on a leather strap over those two any day.








(We are getting way off topic again. LOL)


----------



## Watchyouloved

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I understand why those SARBs are so beloved, I am just not in that camp. I will take a 36mm SARB027/029/031 on a leather strap over those two any day.
> View attachment 15973331
> 
> (We are getting way off topic again. LOL)


These are nice but just like the sharp edged series also close to the sarb, but the sarb has this sporty, tool, rugged vibe to it sort of like the Rolex explorer does.

I think the true heir to the sarb line (spiritually) is the new Alpinist remake which is coming out! Shares the same spirit lol

(how's that for going back to topic? Haha)


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchyouloved said:


> These are nice but just like the sharp edged series also close to the sarb, but the sarb has this sporty, tool, rugged vibe to it sort of like the Rolex explorer does.
> 
> I think the true heir to the sarb line (spiritually) is the new Alpinist remake which is coming out! Shares the same spirit lol
> 
> (how's that for going back to topic? Haha)


You can always go literal with it....


----------



## Watchyouloved

Davekaye90 said:


> You can always go literal with it....


Woahhhh what is that?

Regardless, the sarb is a very niche watch which has it's own place. This thing looks awesome though!


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchyouloved said:


> Woahhhh what is that?
> 
> Regardless, the sarb is a very niche watch which has it's own place. This thing looks awesome though!


Rolex 1016 style dial in what looks like a 36mm Explorer style case. Mod shops like Namoki can't explicitly sell dials with Seiko branding (Crystal Times I think has them they just don't show it) but there are a bunch of places to get dials like that. This one is particularly impressive. "Soxa" dial, bakelite insert, bakelite _chapter ring. _I've not seen anyone attempt that before.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Davekaye90 said:


> Rolex 1016 style dial in what looks like a 36mm Explorer style case. Mod shops like Namoki can't explicitly sell dials with Seiko branding (Crystal Times I think has them they just don't show it) but there are a bunch of places to get dials like that. This one is particularly impressive. "Soxa" dial, bakelite insert, bakelite _chapter ring. _I've not seen anyone attempt that before.
> 
> View attachment 15973531


That's so awesome!


----------



## Watchyouloved

I think I’m starting to fall for the turtles....hard...I want one...or many. I think this is how seiko traps you, you get in with a diver that you think looks decent in the ocean of weird seiko divers and then slowly you start liking all of them...

what’s going on with the turtles anyways? I see the srp777 got renamed to the srpe93 and that the gold turtle isn’t there anymore? Are the other variant turtles all axed?


----------



## percysmith

Watchyouloved said:


> Are the other variant turtles all *axed*?


I read v*axed*...


----------



## Watchyouloved

percysmith said:


> I read v*axed*...


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## mi6_

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I understand why those SARBs are so beloved, I am just not in that camp. I will take a 36mm SARB027/029/031 on a leather strap over those two any day.
> View attachment 15973331
> 
> (We are getting way off topic again. LOL)


These are gorgeous! Somehow never heard of them? They're like a "Cocktail Time"-esque case with a non-lumed SARB033/35 dial. And 36mm to boot. Unfortunately no sapphire crystal. I'd have snapped one of these up in a heartbeat back in the day. I lovedboth the SARB033/035 but eventually flipped them both as they were more sporty than dressy. Also had a 40.5mm Cocktail Time, and while I loved it the size was just too big. I hope Seiko does an update of these in the future as I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Watchyouloved

mi6_ said:


> These are gorgeous! Somehow never heard of them? They're like a "Cocktail Time"-esque case with a non-lumed SARB033/35 dial. And 36mm to boot. Unfortunately no sapphire crystal. I'd have snapped one of these up in a heartbeat back in the day. I lovedboth the SARB033/035 but eventually flipped them both as they were more sporty than dressy. Also had a 40.5mm Cocktail Time, and while I loved it the size was just too big. I hope Seiko does an update of these in the future as I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


I too was on the search for the perfect dress watch and I loved the classy seiko dress watches vibe but couldn't find a perfect model as all the vintage ones looked way better than current offerings, long story short I ended up with a king seiko remake!

I did have a chance to buy this for a little over retail and I totally hate myself for not getting it???


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

mi6_ said:


> Mr. James Duffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand why those SARBs are so beloved, I am just not in that camp. I will take a 36mm SARB027/029/031 on a leather strap over those two any day.
> View attachment 15973331
> 
> (We are getting way off topic again. LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> These are gorgeous! Somehow never heard of them? They're like a "Cocktail Time"-esque case with a non-lumed SARB033/35 dial. And 36mm to boot. Unfortunately no sapphire crystal. I'd have snapped one of these up in a heartbeat back in the day. I lovedboth the SARB033/035 but eventually flipped them both as they were more sporty than dressy. Also had a 40.5mm Cocktail Time, and while I loved it the size was just too big. I hope Seiko does an update of these in the future as I'd buy one in a heartbeat.
Click to expand...

These were released at a time when the big watch trend was taking over so they did not stick around for long. I think the closest to these now are either the 38mm or the 34mm cocktail-inspired models.


----------



## wildenkidu

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Speaking of SKXs and SARBS, I like the SARB059 a lot which has the SARB prefix but with a 42mm SKX diver-style case and 200m water resistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SARB059 Automatic Watch
> 
> 
> Seiko SAR Finder - SARB059 Automatic Watch - specifications, links to sellers, similar watches and accessories
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchsleuth.com


I hate that you posted this - because I had never seen it before and spent a day researching it and looking up pictures of it. It really checks all of my boxes for an ideal outdoor/vacation watch: good WR, full steel bezel, interesting dial, great legibility, nice handset, decent movement. And it has some of my favorite Seiko features with the 4:00 crown and pre-Prospex "Automatic" script.

Then I became sad when I found that it was essentially nonexistent for sale online, except for a single listing on Reddit for $1200. Still...it is a really nice-looking watch.










It also shows that Seiko knows/knew that 3:00 lume can be balanced, if you just extend all of the markers the same distance out into the minute track.


----------



## valuewatchguy

wildenkidu said:


> I hate that you posted this - because I had never seen it before and spent a day researching it and looking up pictures of it. It really checks all of my boxes for an ideal outdoor/vacation watch: good WR, full steel bezel, interesting dial, great legibility, nice handset, decent movement. And it has some of my favorite Seiko features with the 4:00 crown and pre-Prospex "Automatic" script.
> 
> Then I became sad when I found that it was essentially nonexistent for sale online, except for a single listing on Reddit for $1200. Still...it is a really nice-looking watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also shows that Seiko knows/knew that 3:00 lume can be balanced, if you just extend all of the markers the same distance out into the minute track.


probably cheaper to try and MOD a SKX to look like that


----------



## FBMJ

mi6_ said:


> These are gorgeous! Somehow never heard of them? They're like a "Cocktail Time"-esque case with a non-lumed SARB033/35 dial. And 36mm to boot. Unfortunately no sapphire crystal. I'd have snapped one of these up in a heartbeat back in the day. I lovedboth the SARB033/035 but eventually flipped them both as they were more sporty than dressy. Also had a 40.5mm Cocktail Time, and while I loved it the size was just too big. I hope Seiko does an update of these in the future as I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


If you like red, 34mm


----------



## Davekaye90

valuewatchguy said:


> probably cheaper to try and MOD a SKX to look like that


MUCH cheaper. I've not seen an aftermarket version of the SARB's bezel, but you can certainly get a dive time or 12 hour steel insert, or something like a DOXA style insert would be cool. The original dials are unobtanium now, but you CAN still get those factory bezels, for probably around $250 or so. One dial alternative would be the very similar looking Seiko 5 model dial, not sure of the exact reference, but people use it in a lot of Planet Ocean mods. Alternatively, you could just use a Planet Ocean lookalike dial. A full SARB059 OEM handset will cost you 45 Euro.


----------



## chriscentro

Sorry about the mess ?


----------



## ChrisDyson

chriscentro said:


> Sorry about the mess 😅


I need another Seiko like I need another dead brain cell, but here I am wanting this.


----------



## RynoRex82

Davekaye90 said:


> The Sharp Edge series I think is probably the closest thing to the SARB033/35 now. More expensive, sure, but then so's everything, and they are certainly finished to a much higher degree than the old SARBs were.


I can't stop looking at this watch. Considering this as an upgrade to my SPRE55K. I can also see this dressed down well on a strap.


----------



## Davekaye90

RynoRex82 said:


> I can't stop looking at this watch. Considering this as an upgrade to my SPRE55K. I can also see this dressed down well on a strap.


----------



## RynoRex82

Davekaye90 said:


>


I was looking at the TAG Heuer calibre 5 in black. But I think I like the textured dial on this Seiko better!


----------



## h_zee13

chriscentro said:


> Sorry about the mess


That's such a nice shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro

h_zee13 said:


> That's such a nice shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro!


----------



## DCOmegafan

Watchyouloved said:


> Yup that's true, I love both. I think nothing could replace the SARB it's just about perfect, everything else in that category just isn't it. The SKX is also just a really nice case shape and practically the same as the rest of their divers ie: turtle etc.
> 
> What would you say is better in those lines?


What made the SARB033/35 perfect was the price. It was a uniquely fantastic value proposition. $400s, I believe. Maybe $450. More recent Presage options are sharp looking but don't offer the same bang-for-buck and all around GADA-ness.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thesharkman

chriscentro said:


> Sorry about the mess 😅


agreed, great shot...what's the reference number for that one? thx.

<* shark >>><


----------



## chriscentro

thesharkman said:


> agreed, great shot...what's the reference number for that one? thx.
> 
> <* shark >>><


Hi, it's

SEIKO Solar Tuna
Ref. SNE577P1

Thanks!


----------



## valuewatchguy

chriscentro said:


> Hi, it's
> 
> SEIKO Solar Tuna
> Ref. SNE577P1
> 
> Thanks!


What the reference of the monster next to it? ......both have hardlex right?


----------



## chriscentro

valuewatchguy said:


> What the reference of the monster next to it? ......both have hardlex right?


Hi bro, yes all hardlex.

SEIKO Monster
Ref. SRPH13K1

SEIKO Solar Tuna
Ref. SNE577P1

SEIKO Samurai
Ref. SRPH11K1


----------



## chriscentro

U can find me on instagram @chriscentro


----------



## Shanghai

RynoRex82 said:


> I was looking at the TAG Heuer calibre 5 in black. But I think I like the textured dial on this Seiko better!


That's my favorite presage. Its almost 900 pounds in the UK, but i'm still thinking of getting it.


----------



## old45

Great photo, Chris!


----------



## chriscentro

old45 said:


> Great photo, Chris!


Thanks bro 👊


----------



## Asiafish1967

chriscentro said:


> U can find me on instagram @chriscentro


I just ordered that same SPB237.

By the way, that Yashica 45/2 will NOT mount on that MinoltaXG-1.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Seiko 5 Sports X Alex Face









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 24


Il Rally con il bracciale non è male e riprende temi storici, peccato per la scritta ad ore 6 Anche sul sito di RB è possibile vedere i frutti della collaborazione..direi un cambio importante, ma ormai consolidato per la linea 5sport di Seiko:




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## compendium

Davekaye90 said:


> The way I'm probably going to do it is buy a complete SPB213, swap in a 149 dial, sell the 213 dial. Theoretically it would be possible to do by finding just the OEM SPB213 case. A regular NH35 drops right in. I was able to do that for my upcoming SPB185 mod, but the 185 isn't a LE model, so that may make getting cases a lot easier. The 213 technically is, so it may not be possible to get 213 cases at all. I'll probably try that route first, but I'm not expecting to have a ton of luck there. It was hard enough just to get the 185 case.
> 
> Incidentally, something like an OEM SKX007 case costs about $180, which is everything but the dial, hands, movement, and bracelet. Another $70 for the dial, $40 for OEM hands, and $30 for an NH35. In other words, you can't build an SKX out of all OEM parts for less than what it would've cost to just buy one.
> 
> The SPB185 on the other hand, you can build using all OEM parts - and an NH35 instead of the 6R35, for about $500. You can make of that what you will in terms of Seiko's current pricing structure. Using an NE15(6R15) would make the total cost about $600.


Any ideas where to obtain an OEM SPB151/153/237 case?

Thanks!


----------



## Watchyouloved

AlvaroVitali said:


> Seiko 5 Sports X Alex Face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 24
> 
> 
> Il Rally con il bracciale non è male e riprende temi storici, peccato per la scritta ad ore 6 Anche sul sito di RB è possibile vedere i frutti della collaborazione..direi un cambio importante, ma ormai consolidato per la linea 5sport di Seiko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


I kind of like the mostly white dial one. Looks like a sleeper.


----------



## Watchyouloved

so apparently we already got a new limited edition orange monster 3.0 Looks to be some sort of 1000 piece special you get from donating to a technology center in Thailand.


----------



## A Single White Female

Will there ever be a Monster without a cyclops again? 😢


----------



## Watchyouloved

A Single White Female said:


> Will there ever be a Monster without a cyclops again? ?


I wish, main reason I hate the submariner date. I'm not sure if seiko will make one again. Reason I like the turtle better than the king turtle too.

In all honesty though I don't even think we will be able to get this version of the monster as it's super limited. I'd be content with being able to get this one or an orange version of the current monster too.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

A Single White Female said:


> Will there ever be a Monster without a cyclops again? 😢


Probably not because I suspect Seiko sees the cyclops as a value-add (_cough_ price hike _cough_) to their models because it _is_ technically an extra feature. I just wish they would adopt the round "dew drop" style cyclops of the Baby/Mini Turtle more for their date-only watches so there is one less degree-of-freedom for them to misalign. With these "candy bar" style magnifiers for the day-date window, I think any misalignment is _much_ more noticeable in both latitudinally and angularly from horizontal center.


----------



## Davekaye90

compendium said:


> Any ideas where to obtain an OEM SPB151/153/237 case?
> 
> Thanks!


I'd probably start with Nafokies, and if you don't have any luck there, ask other folks who have OEM parts. You just never know, sometimes parts appear, sometimes they don't.


----------



## Davekaye90

A Single White Female said:


> Will there ever be a Monster without a cyclops again? 😢











Seiko Sea Urchin, Sumo, Shogun, Monster - Orient Kamasu, Mako/Ray Low Double Dome Sapphire Crystal - CT020 - Seiko Mods - Crystaltimes USA


Material – Sapphire Crystal Type/Design – Low Double Dome (Domed top – Domed underside) AR* coating options – No AR, blue, and Clear AR – *AR coating underside only Ref dimensions – Dia 31mm Thickness 3.6mm Edge Height 2.6mm Dome Height 1mm Suitable for – Seiko – Sumo Sea Urchin Map Meter...




usa.crystaltimes.net


----------



## brandon\

Davekaye90 said:


> Seiko Sea Urchin, Sumo, Shogun, Monster - Orient Kamasu, Mako/Ray Low Double Dome Sapphire Crystal - CT020 - Seiko Mods - Crystaltimes USA
> 
> 
> Material – Sapphire Crystal Type/Design – Low Double Dome (Domed top – Domed underside) AR* coating options – No AR, blue, and Clear AR – *AR coating underside only Ref dimensions – Dia 31mm Thickness 3.6mm Edge Height 2.6mm Dome Height 1mm Suitable for – Seiko – Sumo Sea Urchin Map Meter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usa.crystaltimes.net


Yeah. I can swap a crystal in under 5 minutes.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Watchyouloved said:


> View attachment 15981642
> 
> so apparently we already got a new limited edition orange monster 3.0 Looks to be some sort of 1000 piece special you get from donating to a technology center in Thailand.


I am digging the colors. Oh and this would be a Gen 4 monster. I would love to see a real photo of it to see how much of a color difference there is between the dial and the chapter ring. Also, how well do these coated bezels hold up? Can one hide the scratches with a metal touch-up pen? (Yeah, yeah, I know scratches give a watch character and tells a story but I do not want that story to be about a character that can't have nice things.)


----------



## Harrington

I'm seriously digging the SBTM303 that was posted a couple of pages back. 

Is there any way to find out which of these releases have a hope of getting brought outside Japan? Or should I just try and buy one from a Japanese export shop like Sakura?


----------



## compendium

Davekaye90 said:


> I'd probably start with Nafokies, and if you don't have any luck there, ask other folks who have OEM parts. You just never know, sometimes parts appear, sometimes they don't.


Thanks!


----------



## Davekaye90

Cannot wait to do this swap! These two were _made _for each other. Definitely glad I went with the 149 dial rather than trying to source a 183 blue Willard dial. That wouldn't have matched well at all, much too bright and saturated for this bezel. The 213's insert has a really gorgeous deep blue color that you just don't see with ceramic. The light silver dial isn't really for me, but I MUCH prefer this case to the previous gen SPB081 Jade 62MAS I had. The proportions are so much better visually and on wrist.


----------



## Saswatch

Davekaye90 said:


> Incidentally, something like an OEM SKX007 case costs about $180, which is everything but the dial, hands, movement, and bracelet. Another $70 for the dial, $40 for OEM hands, and $30 for an NH35. In other words, you can't build an SKX out of all OEM parts for less than what it would've cost to just buy one.


I added up the cheapest parts for the SKX build on Namokimods and came to $247 before tax for sapphire crystal, bezel, bezel insert, chapter ring, case, caseback, crown.

Missing:
Dial, hands, movement, bracelet


----------



## Davekaye90

Saswatch said:


> I added up the cheapest parts for the SKX build on Namokimods and came to $247 before tax for sapphire crystal, bezel, bezel insert, chapter ring, case, caseback, crown.
> 
> Missing:
> Dial, hands, movement, bracelet


Yeah the SKX was a deal, especially when it was in the $200-ish range. I got the SPB213 for right around $1K, which I think is just on the edge of acceptable for what this is. The finishing is better than some comparable Swiss watches, but not much different from the SPB051, though I will admit that the engraved markers on the bezel insert do look much nicer than the painted ones on the 051. Wait it gains over a Zodiac or Longines in finishing though it then loses in bezel action, which on my example at least feels like a $400 or 500 watch at best. The $1200 list price I think is too much here.


----------



## Bradley_RTR




----------



## Watchyouloved

Bradley_RTR said:


> View attachment 15984979


Ah not a fan of their quartz collabs. Wish they'd done an automatic and I'd be all over it.


----------



## Bradley_RTR

Pokémon Blue on Gameboy was my jam twenty years ago and so the idea of a Squirtle or Blastoise Seiko is appealing. But not at this price point and not quartz.

Photoshopped


----------



## Watchyouloved

Bradley_RTR said:


> Pokémon Blue on Gameboy was my jam twenty years ago and so the idea of a Squirtle or Blastoise Seiko is appealing. But not at this price point and not quartz.
> 
> Photoshopped
> 
> View attachment 15985702


Exactly! They already did another jdm quartz Pokémon collab earlier in the year and now this is their second one. I'm almost positive they will do something big for international buyers before the year is over because the vulnerable seiko 5 sport is the perfect collab canvas lol

This is the *140th anniversary year*, so until January they will stay pumping these 140th watches and collabs out. Also, this is *Pokémon's 25th anniversary year*, 2 of japans biggest companies I'm almost positive they're going to do a big collab. Won't get surprised if they do multiple tiers of collabs either (a bunch of 5 sports and a signature presage or prospex model in a nice case etc.) it just has to happen, the stars are all aligned.


----------



## Watchyouloved

P.S. they did try to dress this collab up with the seiko 5 sport type aesthetic, ie: bezel has vines for the green one and fire going around the red one.

Blue one has seamaster waves dial 😂


----------



## Asiafish1967

I've been obsessed with the new Seiko SPB237 ever since I saw the pictures of it. On the wrist it is even nice than I expected, and those Seichu straps..., just wow. I like NATO straps and have about a dozen high-end ones, but these are on a whole other level.

Oh the bezel isn't misaligned, I just hadn't centered it yet. It lines up perfectly with one more click.


----------



## ChrisDyson

Asiafish1967 said:


> I've been obsessed with the new Seiko SPB237 ever since I saw the pictures of it. On the wrist it is even nice than I expected, and those Seichu straps..., just wow. I like NATO straps and have about a dozen high-end ones, but these are on a whole other level.
> 
> Oh the bezel isn't misaligned, I just hadn't centered it yet. It lines up perfectly with one more click.
> 
> View attachment 15986582


Just saw one in person today at the AD, agreed it is a beauty. Congrats!


----------



## big man

Bradley_RTR said:


> View attachment 15984979


I don't mind quartz (I actually prefer it) but I don't like chronographs. Same reason I never picked up one of the Monster Hunter collab ones a few years ago

Cool watches, but not for me, especially not with the gold bezel on the Venusaur one


----------



## guillelle

Asiafish1967 said:


> I've been obsessed with the new Seiko SPB237 ever since I saw the pictures of it. On the wrist it is even nice than I expected, and those Seichu straps..., just wow. I like NATO straps and have about a dozen high-end ones, but these are on a whole other level.
> 
> Oh the bezel isn't misaligned, I just hadn't centered it yet. It lines up perfectly with one more click.
> 
> View attachment 15986582


Has anyone figured out if there's a chance to order these straps standalone?


----------



## acadian

Asiafish1967 said:


> I've been obsessed with the new Seiko SPB237 ever since I saw the pictures of it. On the wrist it is even nice than I expected, and those Seichu straps..., just wow. I like NATO straps and have about a dozen high-end ones, but these are on a whole other level.
> 
> Oh the bezel isn't misaligned, I just hadn't centered it yet. It lines up perfectly with one more click.
> 
> View attachment 15986582


where did you buy yours?


----------



## hoss

Watchyouloved said:


> I think I'm starting to fall for the turtles....hard...I want one...or many. I think this is how seiko traps you, you get in with a diver that you think looks decent in the ocean of weird seiko divers and then slowly you start liking all of them...
> 
> what's going on with the turtles anyways? I see the srp777 got renamed to the srpe93 and that the gold turtle isn't there anymore? Are the other variant turtles all axed?


I just went through a 2 month buying binge buying more than one of the same model Seiko Turtle. In all, I purchased over 22 Turtles in various dial colors. I especially like the PADI and the Seiko Turtle with the bright blue and black colored dial that looks like the James Cameron Rolex Deep Sea Submariner. I got a few of each model to have as spares and I put them in storage. They will double and triple in value over the next 5 years just like my 11 brand new SKX007 and SKX009 that I own which I bought back in 2014 and 2015 have appreciated over the last 6 to 7 years.


----------



## One-Seventy

hoss said:


> I just went through a 2 month buying binge buying more than one of the same model Seiko Turtle. In all, I purchased over 22 Turtles in various dial colors. I especially like the PADI and the Seiko Turtle with the bright blue and black colored dial that looks like the James Cameron Rolex Deep Sea Submariner. I got a few of each model to have as spares and I put them in storage. They will double and triple in value over the next 5 years just like my 11 brand new SKX007 and SKX009 that I own which I bought back in 2014 and 2015 have appreciated over the last 6 to 7 years.


For another good business profit strategy, hoard as many LEs as you can (hitting F5 all night on dozens of sites several times a week should do it - don't let greedy folks buying only for themselves get ahead of you!), then drip-feed them back into the market at double retail price. True, worthy enthusiasts will thank you for making them available !


----------



## Asiafish1967

acadian said:


> where did you buy yours?


Exquisite Timepieces online.


----------



## MrDisco99

hoss said:


> I just went through a 2 month buying binge buying more than one of the same model Seiko Turtle. In all, I purchased over 22 Turtles in various dial colors. I especially like the PADI and the Seiko Turtle with the bright blue and black colored dial that looks like the James Cameron Rolex Deep Sea Submariner. I got a few of each model to have as spares and I put them in storage. They will double and triple in value over the next 5 years just like my 11 brand new SKX007 and SKX009 that I own which I bought back in 2014 and 2015 have appreciated over the last 6 to 7 years.


LOL... we're using Seiko Turtles as investment vehicles now? Good luck with that. Those of us who buy watches to wear appreciate you screwing up the market for the rest of us.


----------



## hoss

MrDisco99 said:


> LOL... we're using Seiko Turtles as investment vehicles now? Good luck with that. Those of us who buy watches to wear appreciate you screwing up the market for the rest of us.


I usually like to purchase more than one of each Seiko SKX and Seiko Turtle to have spares on hand just in case I break or lose the first one. I don't buy to resell them or to sell them in the future. I've never sold anything in my collection. I purchased them for myself so I can have a variety of Turtles with the different colored dials. I didn't sell any of the SKX007's and SKX009's that I purchased 7 years ago back in 2017. I still have them and they are sitting in my watch boxes. They are all brand new and unworn. I like collecting the Seiko SKX and the Seiko Turtle divers watches. That's the reason why I purchased so many of them. It's also much cheaper to own many Seiko Turtle watches than it is to own only one or even two Rolex Submariners. I can also have the freedom and options to anytime pick up whichever of the many Seiko Turtles that I own and put them on my wrist and wear them than just having the option to wear one or two Rolex Submariners. I have choices with the many Seiko Turtles that I own. I wouldn't have these same choices owning only one Rolex. I hope that I've cleared this up for you and that I've calmed down your fears about me screwing up the market for you and for the rest of the people in here who love owning the Seiko Turtle.


----------



## ChrisDyson

Took the plunge. Turns out it matches my uniform perfectly. 👌


----------



## Kleineelfe666

ChrisDyson said:


> Took the plunge. Turns out it matches my uniform perfectly. 👌
> View attachment 15988362


Very tempting indeed, also thinking about getting one.
Grats really good looking!


----------



## Watchyouloved

hoss said:


> I just went through a 2 month buying binge buying more than one of the same model Seiko Turtle. In all, I purchased over 22 Turtles in various dial colors. I especially like the PADI and the Seiko Turtle with the bright blue and black colored dial that looks like the James Cameron Rolex Deep Sea Submariner. I got a few of each model to have as spares and I put them in storage. They will double and triple in value over the next 5 years just like my 11 brand new SKX007 and SKX009 that I own which I bought back in 2014 and 2015 have appreciated over the last 6 to 7 years.


Why do you have 11 skx007 and 009's?


----------



## ChrisDyson

Kleineelfe666 said:


> Very tempting indeed, also thinking about getting one.
> Grats really good looking!


It is super sharp, incredibly comfortable and also limited, hop on it! 😁


----------



## Watchyouloved

MM200 "root beer"


----------



## MichaelKG

hoss said:


> I just went through a 2 month buying binge buying more than one of the same model Seiko Turtle. In all, I purchased over 22 Turtles in various dial colors. I especially like the PADI and the Seiko Turtle with the bright blue and black colored dial that looks like the James Cameron Rolex Deep Sea Submariner. I got a few of each model to have as spares and I put them in storage. They will double and triple in value over the next 5 years just like my 11 brand new SKX007 and SKX009 that I own which I bought back in 2014 and 2015 have appreciated over the last 6 to 7 years.


Post a pic please!


----------



## labman

Watchyouloved said:


> MM200 "root beer"
> View attachment 15988511


Great looking Seiko - anyone familiar with the model #?


----------



## Davekaye90

MrDisco99 said:


> LOL... we're using Seiko Turtles as investment vehicles now? Good luck with that. Those of us who buy watches to wear appreciate you screwing up the market for the rest of us.


The reason why the SKX has begun to appreciate is because Seiko doesn't make a watch like that anymore. The 5KX models are faux-divers. The gen 3 monsters shot up in value because of the very limited production. Seiko still makes plenty of Turtles, and most of them aren't limited production at all. Unless you bought a bunch of Zimbe Turtles, or some other rare LE model, I don't see Turtle values going anywhere but down.


----------



## Nayche

Kleineelfe666 said:


> Very tempting indeed, also thinking about getting one.
> Grats really good looking!


it's my favourite night diver / ninja style since the Ninja Turtle. An absolute winner in my opinion. The strap is mega cool - a modernised flat vent.


----------



## Watchyouloved

labman said:


> Great looking Seiko - anyone familiar with the model #?


SBDC150


----------



## labman

Watchyouloved said:


> SBDC150


Excellent - thanks!


----------



## Terry Lennox

Asiafish1967 said:


> I've been obsessed with the new Seiko SPB237 ever since I saw the pictures of it. On the wrist it is even nice than I expected, and those Seichu straps..., just wow. I like NATO straps and have about a dozen high-end ones, but these are on a whole other level.
> 
> View attachment 15986582


I want to see this one on a rubber waffle strap. Does Seiko sell the one that came on the SLA as a part?


----------



## Watchyouloved

labman said:


> Excellent - thanks!


Sure, no problem. That's the JDM reference. The regular one will be SPB240J1. It's a boutique exclusive and the case back will say 'boutique exclusive special edition'


----------



## Watchyouloved

Nayche said:


> it's my favourite night diver / ninja style since the Ninja Turtle. An absolute winner in my opinion. The strap is mega cool - a modernised flat vent.
> View attachment 15988951


I saw a couple of these night divers like the monster and turtle which I really loved but I thought the orange markers would mean orange lume like the Rolex milguass but unfortunately that wasn't the case and I feel weird that orange markers make green lume.


----------



## Watchyouloved

I will probably buy a tuna when they make a cool limited re-edition one though lol

lately I’ve been really digging the turtle, monster, and now tunas. Not sure if I’ll ever like the samurai or Williard though, but then again I never liked the 3 I named until now so who knows!


----------



## Watchyouloved

Ps anyone know where I can find a cheap normal black turtle?

I noticed the regular turtle isn’t on the jdm website anymore.


----------



## mi6_

Watchyouloved said:


> Ps anyone know where I can find a cheap normal black turtle?
> 
> I noticed the regular turtle isn't on the jdm website anymore.


Long Island Watch has the basic black model for $372 US.The old SRP777 model number has been changed to SRPE93. Should be more options if you search for the new model number (SRPE93).









Seiko Turtle Prospex Automatic Dive Watch with Black Dial and Black Silicone Dive Strap #SRPE93


Seiko SRPE93 Turtle automatic dive watch features a Seiko 24 jewel automatic movement that is also hand windable, a date display, a silicone rubber dive strap, and highly luminous hands and markers.




longislandwatch.com


----------



## Watchyouloved

mi6_ said:


> Long Island Watch has the basic black model for $372 US.The old SRP777 model number has been changed to SRPE93. Should be more options if you search for the new model number (SRPE93).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Turtle Prospex Automatic Dive Watch with Black Dial and Black Silicone Dive Strap #SRPE93
> 
> 
> Seiko SRPE93 Turtle automatic dive watch features a Seiko 24 jewel automatic movement that is also hand windable, a date display, a silicone rubber dive strap, and highly luminous hands and markers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longislandwatch.com


Gotcha, thanks! I guess the times of cheap $250 skx and turtles are gone? Lol I'll search for cheaper ones if possible.

Are there J models with the kanji dials for the turtles? I know there was an sbdy015 but that one is out of production so is there a new one yet?


----------



## Shanghai

MrDisco99 said:


> LOL... we're using Seiko Turtles as investment vehicles now? Good luck with that. Those of us who buy watches to wear appreciate you screwing up the market for the rest of us.


I got to say, he does have a point.

I used to own the watch below and sold it a few years ago for about 300 quid, or round that figure. It was a kinetic and i just got sick off keeping it charged with all the stories of leaving them uncharged and it weighed a ton. It looked great but it was a giant pain up the arse.

Looked at them the other day on ebay and was shocked like hell at the price they are now going for. Still don't regret selling it though and mine was in new condition when i sold it.

While i don't buy watches as an investment, sometimes you get lucky. Does anybody think the Turtle PADI LE will do the same?









Seiko Prospex SUN065P1 Divers Cal.5M82 PADI Kinetic Mens Watch Authentic Working | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Seiko Prospex SUN065P1 Divers Cal.5M82 PADI Kinetic Mens Watch Authentic Working at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## One-Seventy

Shanghai said:


> I got to say, he does have a point.
> 
> I used to own the watch below and sold it a few years ago for about 300 quid, or round that figure. It was a kinetic and i just got sick off keeping it charged with all the stories of leaving them uncharged and it weighed a ton. It looked great but it was a giant pain up the arse.
> 
> Looked at them the other day on ebay and was shocked like hell at the price they are now going for. Still don't regret selling it though and mine was in new condition when i sold it.
> 
> While i don't buy watches as an investment, sometimes you get lucky. Does anybody think the Turtle PADI LE will do the same?


A great way to drive clicks, FOMO and returns is spread rumours around the internet about impending discontinuation. Use multiple accounts. Unlike regulated markets, _this _commodity market you can manipulate the hell out of! Look around for watches you don't like and won't wear that you think are undervalued, then hit IG - the day job can wait - and don't stop until you've reached 2x.

Best place for recently discontinued watches really is in their boxes in the back of the sock drawer, never worn, only to be moved onto a collector who won't wear it either for fear of jeopardising value retention. Best place.


----------



## hodinky

Turtle discontinued?


----------



## hodinky

bump!
*SBSA137







*


----------



## AlexxvD

hodinky said:


> bump!
> *SBSA137
> View attachment 15989816
> *


I like this one! Any eta on release?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## hodinky

AlexxvD said:


> I like this one! Any eta on release?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Soon, I guess


----------



## Mathy

Watchyouloved said:


> I think the reason for the hype is the tank has a pretty clean and iconic design and no matter how many clones are made people always admit the tank is the prettier face. The thing stopping most people from buying a tank was the movement, though they made an automatic tank it wasn't in the package which everyone wanted:
> 
> 1) they want it(or prefer it) in steel. Not good toned or gold.
> 
> 2) they don't want an oversized diameter rectangle watch because that ruins the aesthetic of it (like the diameter of many of the clones and the only automatic version which is hugeee)
> 
> 3) They don't want a quartz movement where you have to change the battery every year. A manual wind would've been perfect but then again a solar seems so appealing because of the set it and forget it for (as Cartier stated) 16 years!
> 
> So that's a combination of the 3 things everyone wanted in a tank to finally pull the trigger on one and now it's finally perfect for most. It's a proper dress two hander so for the amount of times it will be worn I believe the solar is perfect for it. No seconds hand to watch sweep anyways


This!!!!

I'm not sure if it's

A) no real market for homage
B) fierce design protection by Cartier
C) no company thinks to do it
D) a combination of above
E) some other reason

But Im amazed there are basically no real close homages except Chinese Santos ones and no decent affordable alternatives to Cartier that actually mange to get the beautiful dial and case size, nothing comes close to Cartier design beauty. All Their dials seem to have bolder and thicker numerals than pretty much all other white dial Roman numeral dials and I think that is part of the magic that leads to a better more visually balanced and pleasing dial.

The Cartier Drive De Cartier Extra flat I think is the most beautiful watch face ever made in terms of form and balance of face IMHO.

The only watch to come close is the Hamilton Boulton small second but at 500 pounds plus it's getting to very top end off what I consider affordable bracket watches and feels a bit steep for a quartz movement when they are doing the khaki field watches with automatic movements for £350, however it's got curved sapphire glass and Swatch group have plenty other higher priced quartz movement watches in their group. It also seems immaculately made from reviews so maybe its price justified.

I digress but this Seiko in stainless is tempting but still not sure it's got the magic something.

Regards

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyouloved

One-Seventy said:


> A great way to drive clicks, FOMO and returns is spread rumours around the internet about impending discontinuation. Use multiple accounts. Unlike regulated markets, _this _commodity market you can manipulate the hell out of! Look around for watches you don't like and won't wear that you think are undervalued, then hit IG - the day job can wait - and don't stop until you've reached 2x.
> 
> Best place for recently discontinued watches really is in their boxes in the back of the sock drawer, never worn, only to be moved onto a collector who won't wear it either for fear of jeopardising value retention. Best place.


This is hilarious 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Watchyouloved

hodinky said:


> Turtle discontinued?


I thought if anyone you'd know for sure man !! Lol but it seems that's what the signs are saying. It's either they'll introduce a new model or they'll axe it but whatever decision it'll happen pretty soon I'm assuming.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Mathy said:


> This!!!!
> 
> I'm not sure if it's
> 
> A) no real market for homage
> B) fierce design protection by Cartier
> C) just company thinks to do it
> D) a combination of above
> E) some other reason
> 
> But Im amazed there are basically no real close homages except Chinese Santos ones and no decent affordable alternatives to Cartier that actually mange to get the beautiful dial and case size, nothing comes close to Cartier design beauty. All Their dials seem to have bolder and thicker numerals than pretty much all other white dial Roman numeral dials and I think that is part of the magic that leads to a better more visually balanced and pleasing dial.
> 
> The Cartier Drive De Cartier Extra flat I think is the most beautiful watch face ever made in terms of form and balance of face IMHO.
> 
> The only watch to come close is the Hamilton Boulton small second but at 450 pounds it's getting to top end off what I consider affordable bracket watches and feels a bit steep for a quartz movement when they are doing the khaki field watches with automatic movements for £350, however it's got curved sapphire glass and Swatch group have plenty other higher priced quartz movement watches in their group. It also seems immaculately made from reviews so maybe its price justified.
> 
> I digress but this Seiko in stainless is tempting but still not sure it's hot the magic something.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Exactly man, Cartier watches are perfect. The tank is the perfect version of itself. There is no substitute. There's no seamaster to their submariner and no speedmaster to their Daytona. They just do what they do best and no one else even comes close. There's something about their design that just speaks in much louder volume. I love automatic/mechanical watches and I love seiko as 90% of my massive collection is all seiko buttttt the tank is one of those watches where:

1) it has a beautiful design that speaks class and icon at the same time

2) it's very different than your average watch

3) it's a watch which upholds the whole brand as in wayfarers and rayban. If you have 1 you have em all type of thing.

4) it has that IT factor that no one else has been able to achieve with homages.

Even though:

1) it is a Swiss watch which is not Rolex or Omega but I still like it.

2) it is a quartz watch (albeit solar) which I said I'd never buy again once I got my skx.

3) it is pretty expensive for what you're getting.

4) it has no seconds hand to watch

Despite all these things I still love it and I still want it really badly. It will be my first brand new Swiss watch purchase that's for sure. I found a seiko to Substitute just about every watch but this particular classic dress style is untouched.


----------



## hoss

Watchyouloved said:


> Gotcha, thanks! I guess the times of cheap $250 skx and turtles are gone? Lol I'll search for cheaper ones if possible.
> 
> Are there J models with the kanji dials for the turtles? I know there was an sbdy015 but that one is out of production so is there a new one yet?


I bought 3 of the SRP777J1 made in Japan Turtles about one month ago for $307 plus tax from a Seiko dealer friend of mine who's located in the Middle East. I own a 4th SRP777 model which is a K model that's not made in Japan that I purchased on eBay last year for under $300. The SRP777 is a very hard to find at a reasonable price anymore. I see it advertised for $372 - $425 or more everywhere online. They're not cheap like the SKX models used to be.


----------



## fillerbunny

hodinky said:


> bump!
> *SBSA137
> View attachment 15989816
> *


I have a feeling this is the closest we'll ever get to a Pogue reissue.


----------



## Watchyouloved

hoss said:


> I bought 3 of the SRP777J1 made in Japan Turtles about one month ago for $307 plus tax from a Seiko dealer friend of mine who's located in the Middle East. I own a 4th SRP777 model which is a K model that's not made in Japan that I purchased on eBay last year for under $300. The SRP777 is a very hard to find at a reasonable price anymore. I see it advertised for $372 - $425 or more everywhere online. They're not cheap like the SKX models used to be.


can I have one of the J models you have? ??

can your seiko dealer friend find me a yellow limited edition monster skz203? ?


----------



## hoss

Watchyouloved said:


> can I have one of the J models you have? ??
> 
> can your seiko dealer friend find me a yellow limited edition monster skz203? ?


The J models that I own unfortunately are not for sale. They're for my collection. I can ask my Seiko dealer friend to find out for you. I do know that he carries higher end Seiko and Swiss watches. I don't know if he sells any limited edition Seiko Monster diver's watches.


----------



## Asiafish1967

guillelle said:


> Has anyone figured out if there's a chance to order these straps standalone?


Straps not available separately, but I would be willing to sell mine as I wear this watch on thin Perlon straps.


----------



## Asiafish1967

acadian said:


> where did you buy yours?


Exquisite Timepieces.


----------



## Asiafish1967

Terry Lennox said:


> I want to see this one on a rubber waffle strap. Does Seiko sell the one that came on the SLA as a part?


SLA is 19mm lug width, so would be undersized on the 20mm lug SPB237.

Uncle Seiko has a 20mm waffle, which I will order.


----------



## Mathy

Watchyouloved said:


> Exactly man, Cartier watches are perfect. The tank is the perfect version of itself. There is no substitute. There's no seamaster to their submariner and no speedmaster to their Daytona. They just do what they do best and no one else even comes close. There's something about their design that just speaks in much louder volume. I love automatic/mechanical watches and I love seiko as 90% of my massive collection is all seiko buttttt the tank is one of those watches where:
> 
> 1) it has a beautiful design that speaks class and icon at the same time
> 
> 2) it's very different than your average watch
> 
> 3) it's a watch which upholds the whole brand as in wayfarers and rayban. If you have 1 you have em all type of thing.
> 
> 4) it has that IT factor that no one else has been able to achieve with homages.
> 
> Even though:
> 
> 1) it is a Swiss watch which is not Rolex or Omega but I still like it.
> 
> 2) it is a quartz watch (albeit solar) which I said I'd never buy again once I got my skx.
> 
> 3) it is pretty expensive for what you're getting.
> 
> 4) it has no seconds hand to watch
> 
> Despite all these things I still love it and I still want it really badly. It will be my first brand new Swiss watch purchase that's for sure. I found a seiko to Substitute just about every watch but this particular classic dress style is untouched.


Ha ha yeah see we should start the Cartier appreciation society to advocate for more Cartier like dials and cases! I thought there was other Louis Tank cases with mechanical movements too but not in stainless is seems which natural puts them at a much higher price point so I understand even the more affordable must range with the solar quartz which is still expensive by most standards can easily be a grail watch.

I keep wondering similar about the Cartier Ronde Solo, would it tempt me to go way up in price to my usual comfort zone for a watch!

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asiafish1967

Mathy said:


> Ha ha yeah see we should start the Cartier appreciation society to advocate for more Cartier like dials and cases! I thought there was other Louis Tank cases with mechanical movements too but not in stainless is seems which natural puts them at a much higher price point so I understand even the more affordable must range with the solar quartz which is still expensive by most standards can easily be a grail watch.
> 
> I keep wondering similar about the Cartier Ronde Solo, would it tempt me to go way up in price to my usual comfort zone for a watch!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I've worn a Cartier Ronde with date for years as my favorite dress watch. Very simple stainless case with blue hands and nothing to distract.


----------



## hoss

Watchyouloved said:


> Why do you have 11 skx007 and 009's?


Because I like the SKX007 and SKX009 a lot and I wanted to have a bunch of them in my collection to wear and to admire. I also knew that these models will someday be discontinued and that they would be very hard to find brand new at reasonable prices so I bought 11 of them back in 2014 and 2015 directly from Japan from Rakuten to have in my collection.


----------



## hoss

One-Seventy said:


> For another good business profit strategy, hoard as many LEs as you can (hitting F5 all night on dozens of sites several times a week should do it - don't let greedy folks buying only for themselves get ahead of you!), then drip-feed them back into the market at double retail price. True, worthy enthusiasts will thank you for making them available !


I don't buy to hoard the market. I buy to own and to keep and to wear and to collect. That's what I've been doing for the last 24 years. I haven't sold a single watch that I purchased. I've only given a few away to my relatives as gifts. That's about it.


----------



## Xhantos

*SBXC091*
Seiko Astron Global Line Sport
Médecins Sans Frontières Limited Edition
*500 pieces - Available in August 2021*
















「国境なき医師団」コラボレーション 限定モデル | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## Watchyouloved

Mathy said:


> Ha ha yeah see we should start the Cartier appreciation society to advocate for more Cartier like dials and cases! I thought there was other Louis Tank cases with mechanical movements too but not in stainless is seems which natural puts them at a much higher price point so I understand even the more affordable must range with the solar quartz which is still expensive by most standards can easily be a grail watch.
> 
> I keep wondering similar about the Cartier Ronde Solo, would it tempt me to go way up in price to my usual comfort zone for a watch!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Yeah for sure! Unfortunately, as I've come to realize time and time again is that there is never a substitute for the real thing. As much as you try to justify the second place runner up it just will never fill that void in your heart which is eaten up by the number 1 spot.

what's your normal comfort zone? How much do you spend on seiko's and what's your most expensive watch? Maybe we are in the same boat lol


----------



## Watchyouloved

hoss said:


> The J models that I own unfortunately are not for sale. They're for my collection. I can ask my Seiko dealer friend to find out for you. I do know that he carries higher end Seiko and Swiss watches. I don't know if he sells any limited edition Seiko Monster diver's watches.


Yeah that would be cool! You said Swiss watches also, I bet submariners are extremely tough over there as well to obtain.


----------



## Tempus Populi

hoss said:


> In all, I purchased over 22 Turtles in various dial colors... my 11 brand new SKX007 and SKX009 that I own which I bought back in 2014 and 2015 have appreciated over the last 6 to 7 years.


Wow, please post a photo of your collection


----------



## Snyde

Xhantos said:


> *SBXC091*
> Seiko Astron Global Line Sport
> Médecins Sans Frontières Limited Edition
> *500 pieces - Available in August 2021*
> View attachment 15990628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 「国境なき医師団」コラボレーション 限定モデル | セイコーウオッチ
> 
> 
> セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhantos

Snyde said:


>




















Watches for Doctors Without Borders | NOMOS Glashütte


NOMOS Glashütte is raising funds for Doctors Without Borders—with limited-edition timepieces. Discover more about them and the international charity today.




nomos-glashuette.com












Home | Doctors Without Borders - USA


Médecins Sans Frontières/Doctors Without Borders (MSF) treats people where the need is greatest. We are an international medical humanitarian organisation. We help people threatened by violence, neglect, natural disasters, epidemics and health emergencies




www.doctorswithoutborders.org


----------



## hodinky

*SARF011








SARF012








SARF013








SARF015







*


----------



## Bradley_RTR

hodinky said:


> bump!
> *SBSA137
> View attachment 15989816
> *


...this strikes me as something that won't last long if it is remotely LE.


----------



## Mathy

Watchyouloved said:


> Yeah for sure! Unfortunately, as I've come to realize time and time again is that there is never a substitute for the real thing. As much as you try to justify the second place runner up it just will never fill that void in your heart which is eaten up by the number 1 spot.
> 
> what's your normal comfort zone? How much do you spend on seiko's and what's your most expensive watch? Maybe we are in the same boat lol


I actually don't have many higher end affordable Seiko's anymore even, just a couple quartz dress pieces including a poor man's poor man's Seiko Sarb033 which I love! Both well under £200,

A Flightmaster with its specs and build punching way above many modern Seiko's for the money and it's super short lug to lug then last a Seiko 5 sea urhcin.

My other micro brand watches are all in to 250-500 price range. I'd go up to 800ish for the right watch but never found one I love enough to do so.

I've got very slim wrists and have learned I really do prefer 40mm max, 38 being a sweet spot. I grew tired of Seiko's insistence on 40mm plus sizes and thick case automatics for many affordables even with short lug to lug I never liked any enough to keep them, plus the notorious bezel and chapter ring alignment gamble hit me a few times.

There are plenty Seiko's I really like but ehco sentiment of many on forum these days, struggling with climbing prices. I'm priced out of any of the ones I like or I simply don't like them enough. I don't berate Seiko finally playing game the Swiss have been playing for years but just not my cup o tea.

Hopefully they will refresh the Seiko 5 dress line after they have done sport line, seen as they now have three models out in new 5 sport line already

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoss

Tempus Populi said:


> Wow, please post a photo of your collection


The 22 Seiko Turtles are spread out and buried in the dresser and end table drawers stored in their factory boxes and the Seiko SKX's are sitting in the various watch winders. I will see what I can do to post pictures of the SKX's.


----------



## Asiafish1967

hoss said:


> The 22 Seiko Turtles are spread out and buried in the dresser and end table drawers stored in their factory boxes and the Seiko SKX's are sitting in the various watch winders. I will see what I can do to post pictures of the SKX's.


Wow.


----------



## GEO_79

Yeah ; more regular gmt's ...What about a beautiful worldtimer ;seiko ?


----------



## hoss

GEO_79 said:


> Yeah ; more regular gmt's ...What about a beautiful worldtimer ;seiko ?


I own 3 Kinetic Seiko world timers. The only thing that I don't like about them is that they don't have luminous hands or hour markers.


----------



## GEO_79

hoss said:


> I own 3 Kinetic Seiko world timers. The only thing that I don't like about them is that they don't have luminous hands or hour markers.


Yeah I like the luminous hands as well because I'm wearing my watches all the time, even when I go to sleep. That's the downside...

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## aznsk8s87

hodinky said:


> *SARF011
> View attachment 15990697
> 
> SARF012
> View attachment 15990698
> 
> SARF013
> View attachment 15990699
> 
> SARF015
> View attachment 15990700
> *


These are... Interesting, to say the least.


----------



## fillerbunny

hoss said:


> I bought 3 of the SRP777J1 made in Japan Turtles about one month ago for $307 plus tax from a Seiko dealer friend of mine who's located in the Middle East. I own a 4th SRP777 model which is a K model that's not made in Japan that I purchased on eBay last year for under $300.


I don't believe anyone's shown there to be any difference between K and J models other than the "Japan" text and the day wheel language. The J ones tend to have Arabic day wheels, and it isn't surprising a Middle Easter dealer would sell those. US models have no suffix.



hoss said:


> Because I like the SKX007 and SKX009 a lot and I wanted to have a bunch of them in my collection to wear and to admire. I also knew that these models will someday be discontinued and that they would be very hard to find brand new at reasonable prices so I bought 11 of them back in 2014 and 2015 directly from Japan from Rakuten to have in my collection.


I hope you didn't pay a premium for imported watches, as an SKX equivalent was never available for the Japanese market.


----------



## hoss

fillerbunny said:


> I don't believe anyone's shown there to be any difference between K and J models other than the "Japan" text and the day wheel language. The J ones tend to have Arabic day wheels, and it isn't surprising a Middle Easter dealer would sell those. US models have no suffix.
> 
> I hope you didn't pay a premium for imported watches, as an SKX equivalent was never available for the Japanese market.


No, I didn't pay a premium for any of the 11 SKX watches that I bought from Japan. They each cost me around $139 - $149 brand new back in 2014 and 2015.


----------



## hodinky

*SRPH53























*


----------



## TwoDads

Does anyone know if the beatmaker will be LE?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hodinky

Yep 
2021 pcs
SBSA137/SRPH19


----------



## old45

hodinky said:


> *SRPH53
> View attachment 15991352
> *


Australian Motorsport series that Seiko sponsor.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

hodinky said:


> bump!
> *SBSA137
> View attachment 15989816
> *


Thank you very much hodinky, this is the Seiko 5 Sports created by Gruppo 1881 Forum, the winner of the contest Custom Watch Beatmaker.


----------



## Ferretnose

How do I get one?


----------



## hoss

TwoDads said:


> Does anyone know if the beatmaker will be LE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What does LE mean and stand for? I've been hearing people relate some Seiko watches to LE. What do the 2 letters LE mean and stand for?


----------



## ewewew

hoss said:


> What does LE mean and stand for? I've been hearing people relate some Seiko watches to LE. What do the 2 letters LE mean and stand for?


LE = Limited Edition


----------



## depwnz

The new SARF is intriguing with a new case shape, odd typeface, thinner lugs, hopefully smaller dial?


----------



## Watchyouloved

hodinky said:


> *SRPH53
> View attachment 15991352
> 
> View attachment 15991353
> 
> View attachment 15991354
> *


I like the box on this one. Man I have way too many seiko 5's I'm getting tired of them now way too many collabs. Need something amazing for me to buy another. All of these are starting to look really generic now.


----------



## Watchyouloved

hodinky said:


> Yep
> 2021 pcs
> SBSA137/SRPH19
> View attachment 15991575


Any release date?


----------



## Watchyouloved

Just placed an order for an spb143 Japanese version so it’s sbdc101 as a generation watch 🤙 pretty excited lol


----------



## valuewatchguy

Rumor mill has this circulating …. Anyone know more?

Sept 8th Release
200m Diver’s 
SBGH289 (SS)
SBGH291 (BTi) 
44mm
9S85 (hi beat)


----------



## Watchyouloved

valuewatchguy said:


> Rumor mill has this circulating &#8230;. Anyone know more?
> 
> Sept 8th Release
> 200m Diver's
> SBGH289 (SS)
> SBGH291 (BTi)
> 44mm
> 9S85 (hi beat)


Sounded interesting right up until I read 44mm?

still could be interesting if it's an awesome design in a nice color though. I wonder if it's a heritage type of model but grand seiko didn't make divers until the model we have currently.

Maybe they're making this as an answer to all the snobs that didn't want spring drive in a diver!

maybe they're remaking a famous seiko diver as a grand seiko !!


----------



## daytripper

Didn't even know that beat maker contest existed.

I really like this one but I guess it didn't win


----------



## aznsk8s87

Watchyouloved said:


> Sounded interesting right up until I read 44mm?
> 
> still could be interesting if it's an awesome design in a nice color though. I wonder if it's a heritage type of model but grand seiko didn't make divers until the model we have currently.
> 
> Maybe they're making this as an answer to all the snobs that didn't want spring drive in a diver!
> 
> maybe they're remaking a famous seiko diver as a grand seiko !!


I feel the same way. Make a 40mm spring drive diver and I'd be VERY interested, but at 44 I'm not even asking to try it on.


----------



## hodinky

*SRPH37👑🐢*


----------



## aks12r

hodinky said:


> *SARF011
> View attachment 15990697
> 
> SARF012
> View attachment 15990698
> 
> SARF013
> View attachment 15990699
> 
> SARF015
> View attachment 15990700
> *


probably me or the lighting in the pictures but something about the subdial and the power meter makes this look cheap and awkward, like a bad fake 😕


----------



## aks12r

hodinky said:


> *SRPH37👑🐢*
> View attachment 15993132
> 
> View attachment 15993133
> 
> View attachment 15993134


i like the Seiko honesty! "We won't knowingly give you an aligned or straight day / date wheel and you can see that from our promo pictures! Anyone who receives an aligned one should contact Seiko immediately to have it returned to spec..."


----------



## hoss

Everything is out of whack with Seiko nowadays.


----------



## Cosmodromedary

That's a nice turtle-coloured-turtle! Only the day wheel looks completely wonky...


----------



## konners

hodinky said:


> *SRPH37👑🐢*
> View attachment 15993132
> 
> View attachment 15993133
> 
> View attachment 15993134


Plastic case. Nice. Guess Seiko give up on Saving the Ocean.


----------



## dhanach_c




----------



## dhanach_c

Seiko 5 x Alex Face ( Street Artist)









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy

Bradley_RTR said:


> ...this strikes me as something that won't last long if it is remotely LE.


The flippers and hoarders may be put off by Seiko's last lot of (quite brilliant, from my point of view) LE shenanigans .


----------



## One-Seventy

konners said:


> Plastic case. Nice. Guess Seiko give up on Saving the Ocean.


I hope that box is at least already recycled...!


----------



## TwoDads

One-Seventy said:


> The flippers and hoarders may be put off by Seiko's last lot of (quite brilliant, from my point of view) LE shenanigans .


What shenanigans might they be?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Watchyouloved said:


> Sounded interesting right up until I read 44mm?
> 
> still could be interesting if it's an awesome design in a nice color though. I wonder if it's a heritage type of model but grand seiko didn't make divers until the model we have currently.
> 
> Maybe they're making this as an answer to all the snobs that didn't want spring drive in a diver!
> 
> maybe they're remaking a famous seiko diver as a grand seiko !!


Its GS and divers. They are the kings of making large watches wear better than paper dimensions.

though I have moved towards the 40mm mark as a current preference too I can appreciate a 44mm watch. I have a 7.25 wrist and can easily pull off a Seiko 44mm diver.

However, given Seiko's current pricing trends it won't be size that keeps me from owning it


----------



## fillerbunny

I think that the MM200 with its 41 mm bezel and polished, disappearing sides is a great example that a 44 mm case in itself isn't a terrible thing.


----------



## anrex




----------



## Davekaye90

fillerbunny said:


> I think that the MM200 with its 41 mm bezel and polished, disappearing sides is a great example that a 44 mm case in itself isn't a terrible thing.


Right up until you compare it to a 40mm watch like the SPB14x models. I owned an SPB081 which was actually a little smaller than the old MM200s, and used all of the same tricks to disguise how big it actually was. The 63MAS doesn't use those bevels because it doesn't need to, and it looks and wears so much better for it.

It's funny, I always thought the SPB14x cases looked a little bland in pictures which is why I was never super interested in one. On wrist though it just _works, _to the point that I haven't taken my SPB213 off since it arrived.

The SBGA229 is just on the edge of wearable at 44x50x14, but that's still much more of a Planet Ocean size than an SMP or Sub size. GS IMO could _really _use a 40-42mm, sub 13mm thick diver. I'd buy one.


----------



## Watchout63

aks12r said:


> i like the Seiko honesty! "We won't knowingly give you an aligned or straight day / date wheel and you can see that from our promo pictures! Anyone who receives an aligned one should contact Seiko immediately to have it returned to spec..."


Wow, I didn't even notice until your post and I reopened one of the pictures. Yikes, it looks like the Day was printed at a 45 degree angle


----------



## MiDirtyBastard

SNE573 arrived today. Was looking for a new pool / beach watch and think this will do nicely!


----------



## Brent L. Miller

We took delivery of a few of the newer models last week and figured I'd share a few short videos here.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Davekaye90 said:


> Right up until you compare it to a 40mm watch like the SPB14x models. I owned an SPB081 which was actually a little smaller than the old MM200s, and used all of the same tricks to disguise how big it actually was. The 63MAS doesn't use those bevels because it doesn't need to, and it looks and wears so much better for it.
> 
> It's funny, I always thought the SPB14x cases looked a little bland in pictures which is why I was never super interested in one. On wrist though it just _works, _to the point that I haven't taken my SPB213 off since it arrived.
> 
> The SBGA229 is just on the edge of wearable at 44x50x14, but that's still much more of a Planet Ocean size than an SMP or Sub size. GS IMO could _really _use a 40-42mm, sub 13mm thick diver. I'd buy one.


The spb cases are so beautiful. I was looking at the spb143 as my first current non limited seiko purchase and the edges and side of the case and bezel are all so neat and perfect.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Brent L. Miller said:


> We took delivery of a few of the newer models last week and figured I'd share a few short videos here.


I was really looking forward to the root beer mm200 but I think the money is better spend on an SPB variant.


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchyouloved said:


> The spb cases are so beautiful. I was looking at the spb143 as my first current non limited seiko purchase and the edges and side of the case and bezel are all so neat and perfect.


Yeah they really nailed it with this case design. The polished bevel running across the case gives it more character than the hard edge of the original watch or the SLA versions, and also helps to lower the watch visually which is a bonus as Seikos tend to run tall due to their movements being thicker than the equivalent ETA. The radial brushing on the top and horizontal brushing on the case sides is also very well done.

The bezel action is complete crap as I mentioned, but it's livable, and that's never been something I've been all that obsessed with. There is also a plus to the clicks being pretty vague with some back play, which is that you can line the pip up with the 12 marker precisely by just leaving it sorta between clicks, and it'll stay in place from the friction of the bezel gasket. Bezel alignment is something I _do _care about, and I much prefer vague bezel action that I can line up vs. the bezel being very distinctly off a little to the left or right.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> Yeah they really nailed it with this case design. The polished bevel running across the case gives it more character than the hard edge of the original watch or the SLA versions, and also helps to lower the watch visually which is a bonus as Seikos tend to run tall due to their movements being thicker than the equivalent ETA. The radial brushing on the top and horizontal brushing on the case sides is also very well done.


Just an FYI the SLA actually wears lower to the wrist than the SPB models. The Beveling is nice but the watch still feels like it sits on top of the wrist rather than around the wrist. The SPB is relatively heavy too giving it a bit of top heavy nature. Its a fine watch and i tried to love it twice but it never stuck because of how it felt on my wrist.


----------



## mleok

Davekaye90 said:


> The bezel action is complete crap as I mentioned, but it's livable, and that's never been something I've been all that obsessed with. There is also a plus to the clicks being pretty vague with some back play, which is that you can line the pip up with the 12 marker precisely by just leaving it sorta between clicks, and it'll stay in place from the friction of the bezel gasket. Bezel alignment is something I _do _care about, and I much prefer vague bezel action that I can line up vs. the bezel being very distinctly off a little to the left or right.


Maybe it's just me, but I prefer precise bezel action and excellent bezel alignment&#8230;


----------



## Biggles3

Five LE pieces about to be released in Thailand with an msrp of around $450 per piece, a collaboration with a famous Graffiti Artist, limited to 500 of each.






Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90

valuewatchguy said:


> Just an FYI the SLA actually wears lower to the wrist than the SPB models. The Beveling is nice but the watch still feels like it sits on top of the wrist rather than around the wrist. The SPB is relatively heavy too giving it a bit of top heavy nature. Its a fine watch and i tried to love it twice but it never stuck because of how it felt on my wrist.


The 037 I think is thicker than the 017 and 043? At least it looks like it is. It's hard to compare them by measurements because that usually includes the crystal. The Diver's 65 for example measures something like 13mm, but a good 2mm of that is the big bubble crystal. On wrist it wears more like an 11mm watch. The SLA measures taller, but its crystal is also taller.

I ultimately sold my SKX and Samurai because they looked and felt top heavy, and I don't get that feeling from the SPB case at all. For my wrist at least it wears extremely well. The SLA 62MAS reissues are very nice watches for sure, just not enough for me to justify $4,000+. I also prefer the 213's insert to any of the SLA inserts, which to my eye look extremely similar to what you got on the SPB051. Unless I'm mistaken, they aren't engraved like the SPB bezels are.


----------



## Davekaye90

mleok said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I prefer precise bezel action and excellent bezel alignment&#8230;


Good luck finding a Seiko with both. The point was if the bezel insert is going to be off, which on my 213 it is, I much prefer being able to line it up, rather than being stuck with very precise bezel action that's off and that I can't do anything about.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> The 037 I think is thicker than the 017 and 043? At least it looks like it is. It's hard to compare them by measurements because that usually includes the crystal. The Diver's 65 for example measures something like 13mm, but a good 2mm of that is the big bubble crystal. On wrist it wears more like an 11mm watch. The SLA measures taller, but its crystal is also taller.
> I ultimately sold my SKX and Samurai because they looked and felt top heavy, and I don't get that feeling from the SPB case at all. For my wrist at least it wears extremely well. The SLA 62MAS reissues are very nice watches for sure, just not enough for me to justify $4,000+. I also prefer the 213's insert to any of the SLA inserts, which to my eye look extremely similar to what you got on the SPB051. Unless I'm mistaken, they aren't engraved like the SPB bezels are.


Glad you like your SPB. Enjoy


----------



## mleok

Davekaye90 said:


> Good luck finding a Seiko with both. The point was if the bezel insert is going to be off, which on my 213 it is, I much prefer being able to line it up, rather than being stuck with very precise bezel action that's off and that I can't do anything about.


I understand, which is why I've soured on Seikos.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Davekaye90 said:


> Yeah they really nailed it with this case design. The polished bevel running across the case gives it more character than the hard edge of the original watch or the SLA versions, and also helps to lower the watch visually which is a bonus as Seikos tend to run tall due to their movements being thicker than the equivalent ETA. The radial brushing on the top and horizontal brushing on the case sides is also very well done.
> 
> The bezel action is complete crap as I mentioned, but it's livable, and that's never been something I've been all that obsessed with. There is also a plus to the clicks being pretty vague with some back play, which is that you can line the pip up with the 12 marker precisely by just leaving it sorta between clicks, and it'll stay in place from the friction of the bezel gasket. Bezel alignment is something I _do _care about, and I much prefer vague bezel action that I can line up vs. the bezel being very distinctly off a little to the left or right.


I love the way the sla017 bezel clicks into place. So smooth and easy! Feels very fitted as well. I'll relay back and compare once the spb143 comes in!


----------



## Watchyouloved

Davekaye90 said:


> The 037 I think is thicker than the 017 and 043? At least it looks like it is. It's hard to compare them by measurements because that usually includes the crystal. The Diver's 65 for example measures something like 13mm, but a good 2mm of that is the big bubble crystal. On wrist it wears more like an 11mm watch. The SLA measures taller, but its crystal is also taller.
> 
> I ultimately sold my SKX and Samurai because they looked and felt top heavy, and I don't get that feeling from the SPB case at all. For my wrist at least it wears extremely well. The SLA 62MAS reissues are very nice watches for sure, just not enough for me to justify $4,000+. I also prefer the 213's insert to any of the SLA inserts, which to my eye look extremely similar to what you got on the SPB051. Unless I'm mistaken, they aren't engraved like the SPB bezels are.
> 
> View attachment 15994896


No not engraved, the sla bezels are ceramic though


----------



## fillerbunny

Watchyouloved said:


> I was really looking forward to the root beer mm200 but I think the money is better spend on an SPB variant.


The MM200s _are_ SPB variants - the suffix just means a 6R movement, just like SRP stands for 4R.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Seiko 5 Sports "Gruppo 1881" 🤩


----------



## TwoDads

AlvaroVitali said:


> Seiko 5 Sports "Gruppo 1881"
> 
> View attachment 15995416
> 
> 
> View attachment 15995417
> 
> 
> View attachment 15995418


Seiko 2021 'Beatmaker' more like it.

The fact that the year is in the LE numbering looks like it might be an annual thing? Like the save the ocean range for prospex?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy

TwoDads said:


> What shenanigans might they be?


Seiko released a numbered LE Alpinist on a rather nice leather strap and deployant, with a spare strap, and a leather presentation box. Hoarders and two-bit dealers hoovered them up and put them on eBay for 2x retail price, A few months later, Seiko made a non-LE steel version with the same dial colour in the usual papier-maché carboard. This causes a lot of people to cry, not just hoarders, but definitely some folks whose main interest was in seeing prices go up.

This ripped the arse out of the scalper market, all the hoarders had to let go at retail price or less. Notably, they didn't move in to buy up all of the next LE reference that Seiko produced - the grey "ECSC tribute" Mountain Sunset Alpinist - which remained available for a few months before selling out, like watches used to.

So the question: this is a parts-bin LE made for a small group of enthusiasts. Will it last long? Probably not. Will they start appearing on UK eBay for £1,000? Well, some fingers got burned last time, so I wouldn't be sure.


----------



## Xhantos

One-Seventy said:


> Seiko released a numbered LE Alpinist on a rather nice leather strap and deployant, with a spare strap, and a leather presentation box. Hoarders and two-bit dealers hoovered them up and put them on eBay for 2x retail price, A few months later, Seiko made a non-LE steel version with the same dial colour in the usual papier-maché carboard. This causes a lot of people to cry, not just hoarders, but definitely some folks whose main interest was in seeing prices go up.
> 
> This ripped the arse out of the scalper market, all the hoarders had to let go at retail price or less. Notably, they didn't move in to buy up all of the next LE reference that Seiko produced - the grey "ECSC tribute" Mountain Sunset Alpinist - which remained available for a few months before selling out, like watches used to.
> 
> So the question: this is a parts-bin LE made for a small group of enthusiasts. Will it last long? Probably not. Will they start appearing on UK eBay for £1,000? Well, some fingers got burned last time, so I wouldn't be sure.


Who cried afterwards is not important. Important thing is that this kind of behavior is not ethical at all by itself, regardless of any consequences.

Take me, I never sell any of my watches and so I never check the prices of the watches I already have, I can't care less about market prices of my watches because their sentimental value are always at least 100x more... *But what I like is the feeling of owning a limited edition piece.*

Seiko did wrong there, and until time makes me forget about it, or Seiko issues a sincere apology, I will not be considering a Seiko watch being marketed (or presented) as a LE as a reliable purchasing criteria.


----------



## mleok

MrDisco99 said:


> Yeah it's funny how everybody went bananas when Cartier announced a solar tank even though Seiko has been making their own rendition of one for years. And now Seiko might be phasing it out in favor of this new version.
> 
> I do prefer the stainless case over the gold tone. But I'm keeping my solar.
> 
> And no, I;m not in the market for an actual Cartier. Congrats to anyone who is.


I had purchased the Seiko homage of the Tank before, but ended up returning it. I found the two versions to either be too big or too small, and the dial and case lacks the elegance of the Cartier.


----------



## MrDisco99

mleok said:


> I had purchased the Seiko homage of the Tank before, but ended up returning it. I found the two versions to either be too big or too small, and the dial lacks the elegance of the Cartier.


Yeah I'm sure it's one of those things where if you've experienced the real thing, the imitation doesn't measure up. Heck of a price difference, though.


----------



## mleok

MrDisco99 said:


> Yeah I'm sure it's one of those things where if you've experienced the real thing, the imitation doesn't measure up. Heck of a price difference, though.


True. But the other thing which is appealing about the new Cartier Tank Must is that the previous Cartier Tank Solo had a "modern" flat case which lacked the classic curves of the Tank Louis Cartier, and which was restored in the Cartier Tank Must. So, this dramatically reduced the entry level price for the classic tank case.


----------



## MrDisco99

Xhantos said:


> Who cried afterwards is not important. Important thing is that this kind of behavior is not ethical at all by itself, regardless of any consequences.
> 
> Take me, I never sell any of my watches and so I never check the prices of the watches I already have, I can't care less about market prices of my watches because their sentimental value are always at least 100x more... *But what I like is the feeling of owning a limited edition piece.*
> 
> Seiko did wrong there, and until time makes me forget about it, or Seiko issues a sincere apology, I will not be considering a Seiko watch being marketed (or presented) as a LE as a reliable purchasing criteria.


If you're after exclusivity, maybe Seiko isn't the brand for you.

Me, I kinda like having something that is so good, people keep buying it for years... like the SKX and SARB. That used to be Seiko's strength.

Unfortunately, it seems the watch market is in a spot where that kind of thing is just not sustainable anymore.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

TwoDads said:


> Seiko 2021 'Beatmaker' more like it.


No, this watch is designed by the Gruppo 1881, the winner of the contest. Thanks to the efforts of the Italian community if this watch is born.


----------



## Commisar

MrDisco99 said:


> If you're after exclusivity, maybe Seiko isn't the brand for you.
> 
> Me, I kinda like having something that is so good, people keep buying it for years... like the SKX and SARB. That used to be Seiko's strength.
> 
> Unfortunately, it seems the watch market is in a spot where that kind of thing is just not sustainable anymore.


Probably, but Seiko still sells a good product for less than the advertised price. If people want to pay $1k+ for a Seiko, they can, but Seiko still sells a lot of watches for under $500 usd.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyouloved

fillerbunny said:


> The MM200s _are_ SPB variants - the suffix just means a 6R movement, just like SRP stands for 4R.


Oh Right, I meant the spb 62mas reiterations. Somehow cleaner design, better size, just looks and feel higher end and like a future classic.


----------



## Xhantos

MrDisco99 said:


> If you're after exclusivity, maybe Seiko isn't the brand for you.


Obviously I'm not after exclusivity, but it's a nice touch and I'd definitely would like to get it when I'm promised.

This is a matter of trust and not lying to your customers. I, for one, take Seiko's word when they say some watch is made in Japan. In my ideal world there would be no LEs, but if Seiko says a run is limited, then it should be so, otherwise why should anyone believe any word they say anymore?


----------



## Watchyouloved

Xhantos said:


> Who cried afterwards is not important. Important thing is that this kind of behavior is not ethical at all by itself, regardless of any consequences.
> 
> Take me, I never sell any of my watches and so I never check the prices of the watches I already have, I can't care less about market prices of my watches because their sentimental value are always at least 100x more... *But what I like is the feeling of owning a limited edition piece.*
> 
> Seiko did wrong there, and until time makes me forget about it, or Seiko issues a sincere apology, I will not be considering a Seiko watch being marketed (or presented) as a LE as a reliable purchasing criteria.


If you wanted something that jumped in value after releasing and still has value you should've bought the:
-Srpe83 (Brian may)
-SBSA105 (sushi)
-The limited rowing blazers SRPG51, SRPG49
-62mas original reedition SLA017
-Any of the JoJo collab models except maybe 2 (all skyrocketed and still super high)

These are all examples of limited edition seiko's released recently with good value still.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Commisar said:


> Probably, but Seiko still sells a good product for less than the advertised price. If people want to pay $1k+ for a Seiko, they can, but Seiko still sells a lot of watches for under $500 usd.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


Yup, the turtle, the monster, etc. many choices with good specs still selling for under $500 and under $400 realistically


----------



## MrDisco99

Xhantos said:


> Obviously I'm not after exclusivity, but it's a nice touch and I'd definitely would like to get it when I'm promised.
> 
> This is a matter of trust and not lying to your customers. I, for one, take Seiko's word when they say some watch is made in Japan. In my ideal world there would be no LEs, but if Seiko says a run is limited, then it should be so, otherwise why should anyone believe any word they say anymore?
> 
> View attachment 15996048


Seiko is a multinational corporation. They don't care about your trust. They just want your money.

If your loyalty to the brand is based on myths like "made in Japan" and "limited edition" you're just going to end up disappointed.


----------



## MrDisco99

Watchyouloved said:


> If you wanted something that jumped in value after releasing and still has value you should've bought the:
> -Srpe83 (Brian may)
> -SBSA105 (sushi)
> -The limited rowing blazers SRPG51, SRPG49
> -62mas original reedition SLA017
> -Any of the JoJo collab models except maybe 2 (all skyrocketed and still super high)
> 
> These are all examples of limited edition seiko's released recently with good value still.


The Nano Universe mecaquartz chronographs are another example. Especially the SZSJ006. eBay prices are kinda nuts on those.

I got my SZSJ005 because I wanted a 12 hour mecaquartz chronograph with a clean design that had Seiko on the dial rather than some guy's name. I jumped on it as soon as I heard about it and go figure it ended up sold out same day and gone forever. Yeah I could've probably flipped it for 200% profit if I'd kept it clean in the box, but screw that. I'd rather just wear it. That's what I bought it for.

I'd love it if they made it for general sale everywhere. It's a great design.


----------



## fillerbunny

MrDisco99 said:


> Me, I kinda like having something that is so good, people keep buying it for years... like the SKX and SARB. That used to be Seiko's strength.


At least you can mostly go out and buy the current models unlike the Eurasian SKX007 and the Japan-only SARB, the latter of which most people not initiated to the Seiko internet fandom never knew existed.


----------



## fillerbunny

MrDisco99 said:


> I got my SZSJ005 because I wanted a 12 hour mecaquartz chronograph with a clean design that had Seiko on the dial rather than some guy's name.


I had the SBTR001 briefly to scratch this itch, but for whatever reason didn't bond with it. Probably because what I really wanted was the Straton Speciale, which I recently bought after three years' worth of salivation. It is expensive for the same movement, but at least it doesn't have some guy's name on the dial


----------



## One-Seventy

Xhantos said:


> Who cried afterwards is not important. Important thing is that this kind of behavior is not ethical at all by itself, regardless of any consequences.
> 
> Take me, I never sell any of my watches and so I never check the prices of the watches I already have, I can't care less about market prices of my watches because their sentimental value are always at least 100x more... *But what I like is the feeling of owning a limited edition piece.*
> 
> Seiko did wrong there, and until time makes me forget about it, or Seiko issues a sincere apology, I will not be considering a Seiko watch being marketed (or presented) as a LE as a reliable purchasing criteria.


I'd buy a watch if I liked it, not because it was marked as an LE. If I did, I would no longer care what happens after the transaction is concluded. I couldn't care less whether thousands were sold, or none at all. For others, it's... important.

You have to decide for yourself if the mainstream product was different enough to the limited offering. I thought that it would be, but others didn't. For those who didn't, they believe Seiko's behaviour was unethical. But at least thousands of other people are no longer being fleeced and boned by the scalper/secondary market, so perhaps it was ethical for the market at a whole?

No apology will ever be forthcoming but it is notable that Seiko _did _acknowledge some customers' unhappiness, and instructed Seiko official dealers to offer a buyback. I don't know how many were bought back and re-sold.


----------



## Xhantos

Watchyouloved said:


> If you wanted something that jumped in value...


I did not.


----------



## Xhantos

One-Seventy said:


> I'd buy a watch if I liked it, not because it was marked as an LE. If I did, I would no longer care what happens after the transaction is concluded. I couldn't care less whether thousands were sold, or none at all. For others, it's... important.


Of course I would also buy a watch only if I like it regardless of limited availability. But it matters if Seiko was dishonest when marketing the product.

It's no different if it said 78 jewels on the dial and it turned out to have only 23 jewels. I don't buy watches considering the jewel counts, manufacturer is not obliged to state or brag about the jewel count, I'd be OK if it only had 17 jewels or even none, but if a jewel count is stated that should be the true count, otherwise it means I was deceived and there was some kind of fraud going on.


----------



## Watchyouloved

MrDisco99 said:


> Yeah I could've probably flipped it for 200% profit if I'd kept it clean in the box, but screw that. I'd rather just wear it. That's what I bought it for.
> 
> I'd love it if they made it for general sale everywhere. It's a great design.


Exactly! That's how I feel about it as well. I have some LE's which I have a space in my wardrobe for which I know couldn't get filled by any other watch as well so I think if I flip for profit will the extra money get me to enough in the future that I could rebuy it at an inflated price in god knows what condition? Maybe but maybe not as well. So if I know I'm going to wear this watch eventually (when I'm financially comfortable) I'd rather buy it now at a bargain and save it for that day vs looking last minute if I can even find one on market that is. Some things are just not worth the couple extra bucks today if better satisfaction tomorrow can come from what you already have.

I agree with you 100% in general releasing some stuff as well: SLA017 should've been seiko's submariner so to speak, grand seiko spring drive dress watch with PR on back SBGY003, Grand Seiko "first" in sterling SBGW253. These are home runs which could be extremely iconic constant sellers.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Xhantos said:


> Of course I would also buy a watch only if I like it regardless of limited availability. But it matters if Seiko was dishonest when marketing the product.
> 
> It's no different if it said 78 jewels on the dial and it turned out to have only 23 jewels. I don't buy watches considering the jewel counts, manufacturer is not obliged to state or brag about the jewel count, I'd be OK if it only had 17 jewels or even none, but if a jewel count is stated that should be the true count, otherwise it means I was deceived and there was some kind of fraud going on.


Declaring the country of origin on a watch is _not_ fraud if it adheres to the rules of the regional market in which the watch is sold even if it is contrary to other country truth-in-advertising laws or individual's understanding of such laws. Seiko watches come from a Japanese company and that seems to be enough for the regional markets that require the country of origin on the watch. Please understand that I think you are allowed to believe what you believe and I respect your passion in defending your stance. You are far less cynical than I am and that is commendable.


----------



## valuewatchguy

]


Xhantos said:


> Obviously I'm not after exclusivity, but it's a nice touch and I'd definitely would like to get it when I'm promised.
> 
> This is a matter of trust and not lying to your customers. I, for one, take Seiko's word when they say some watch is made in Japan. In my ideal world there would be no LEs, but if Seiko says a run is limited, then it should be so, otherwise why should anyone believe any word they say anymore?
> 
> View attachment 15996048


Aaah the random meme/quote by a relatively unknown industrialist that supports your current position. How quaint.

you might be at a point that you should look at another brand to fullfill your desires of what type of products they offer. Seiko beats to their own drum. always has.


----------



## Monomachos

Xhantos said:


> Of course I would also buy a watch only if I like it regardless of limited availability. But it matters if Seiko was dishonest when marketing the product.
> 
> It's no different if it said 78 jewels on the dial and it turned out to have only 23 jewels. I don't buy watches considering the jewel counts, manufacturer is not obliged to state or brag about the jewel count, I'd be OK if it only had 17 jewels or even none, but if a jewel count is stated that should be the true count, otherwise it means I was deceived and there was some kind of fraud going on.


Seiko only "screwed you over" if they had the intent to release it as a regular release afterwards - which I doubt they had. If they sell any watch limited, and it turns out to be a hit, then it's only natural that they continue making it. That's just good and sensible business. That particular watch was (appearantly) mostly bought by people trying to make some easy cash - I saw loads of owners trying to sell them before the regular release was announced, and the price plummeted below retail in my market. In my opinion they got what they deserved.

If you really wanted the watch and got it - why care about it being re-released? All watches are at the end of the day made in a limited amount, even the SKX. If Seiko were to re-release it due to demand, I'm sure some would be angry at that too.


----------



## uvalaw2005

MrDisco99 said:


> The new ISO refresh versions of the standard black turtle (SRPE93) and PADI turtle (SRPE99) are still un-lumed at 3:00, so I don't think that's true. The only change is the inscription on the back is changed from "air diver's" to "diver's watch" per the new spec.


As of the April 2021 production date on the caseback, my SRPE93 now comes with the lume plot at 3:00.


----------



## Davekaye90

Monomachos said:


> Seiko only "screwed you over" if they had the intent to release it as a regular release afterwards - which I doubt they had. If they sell any watch limited, and it turns out to be a hit, then it's only natural that they continue making it. That's just good and sensible business. That particular watch was (appearantly) mostly bought by people trying to make some easy cash - I saw loads of owners trying to sell them before the regular release was announced, and the price plummeted below retail in my market. In my opinion they got what they deserved.
> 
> If you really wanted the watch and got it - why care about it being re-released? All watches are at the end of the day made in a limited amount, even the SKX. If Seiko were to re-release it due to demand, I'm sure some would be angry at that too.


Reminds me of this. These shot up in value as soon as they sold out, and then Seiko made more of them, and the prices cratered. That's the market. If you don't want to get burned, don't overpay for the watch in the first place.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Davekaye90 said:


> Reminds me of this. These shot up in value as soon as they sold out, and then Seiko made more of them, and the prices cratered. That's the market. If you don't want to get burned, don't overpay for the watch in the first place.


I always liked this one! Are these still for sale? I just know it as Tic Tac ..What's the model number?
Thanks


----------



## Davekaye90

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I always liked this one! Are these still for sale? I just know it as Tic Tac ..What's the model number?
> Thanks


SZSB006. There's also gray and green dial variants with applied markers. The 006 specifically goes for about $675-700 now.


----------



## bmartir87

Davekaye90 said:


> You can always go literal with it....


Oh My this is beautiful


----------



## daytripper

Anyone know which shops will be selling preorders for that SBSA137?


----------



## Stephen90s

uvalaw2005 said:


> As of the April 2021 production date on the caseback, my SRPE93 now comes with the lume plot at 3:00.
> 
> View attachment 15996930


This I prefer over others with no chapter rings which they have to put on the edge of the dial.


----------



## Davekaye90

bmartir87 said:


> Oh My this is beautiful


Not difficult to make at all. Namoki 1016 Explorer dials are readily available, and there are a number of field watch style cases made for the NH35 and 28.5mm dial size. If you want it to say "Seiko" on the dial it gets a little bit trickier, you'll likely have to go through one of the IG based folks and have them make you one, and I don't know how long something like that might take to do.


----------



## dt75

uvalaw2005 said:


> As of the April 2021 production date on the caseback, my SRPE93 now comes with the lume plot at 3:00.
> 
> View attachment 15996930


Looks like it also comes with aligned bezel and chapter rings!!! I think i'll look into getting one!


----------



## Xhantos

Monomachos said:


> ...
> *If you really wanted the watch and got it - why care about it being re-released? *All watches are at the end of the day made in a limited amount, even the SKX. If Seiko were to re-release it due to demand, I'm sure some would be angry at that too.


'Every watch is limited at the end of the day', I truly agree, I have also stated that many times. And generally I don't think it is a 'nice' business practice to issue watches as limited editions. But I value being honest to your clients and customers a lot more. Anyways...

Why do I care if the watch I got is re-released? Because most probably it was not my final grail watch and I hope to have an ongoing relationship with Seiko and purchase many more watches during my limited lifetime.

Will you be able to do that if a brand (or a shop or a person) had lied to you, broke promises, in short screwed you in the past and will probably 'screw you' again?

So it is not really about the watch I already got, it is about the watches I expect to get in the future.

*Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me. *


----------



## TwoDads

daytripper said:


> Anyone know which shops will be selling preorders for that SBSA137?


Check your country/regions online Seiko boutique. They're already taking pre orders in the Australian online boutique.






Seiko Watch Collections | Seiko Boutique


Shop Seiko's Astron, Prospex, Presage, Premier, Conceptual & Grand Seiko collections today. Buy Seiko watches online today with Seiko Boutique.




seikoboutique.com.au





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SL1210

bmartir87 said:


> Oh My this is beautiful


That is so ugly. First the 'mercedes' hour hand is grotesque. For hands the commonsense is to have pointers - not 'decorations' if you can call them even that. Second, what is this? A Rolex clone? How embarrassing. Third, what is this with a dual meter / feet description? Redundant. Even worse it is insulting to your audience to assume they cannot do the simplest conversion. Fourth: "Professional" Huh?? Well why not add 'Phd' or 'Hi-IQ'. I know the competition at the bottom is tough but this one is only beaten by the 'Fashion Watches' I am a Seiko fan but this rock bottom in their line. I know Seiko go for a broad spectrum but for heaven's sake: c'mon Seiko do not stoop so low as to do a Rolex clone.


----------



## josayeee

Not a fan of that 3 o clock lume plot on the new Seiko divers but I understand it has to be there. Hopefully, Seiko adapts and makes some clean automatic no date divers in the near future.


----------



## Davekaye90

SL1210 said:


> That is so ugly. First the 'mercedes' hour hand is grotesque. For hands the commonsense is to have pointers - not 'decorations' if you can call them even that. Second, what is this? A Rolex clone? How embarrassing. Third, what is this with a dual meter / feet description? Redundant. Even worse it is insulting to your audience to assume they cannot do the simplest conversion. Fourth: "Professional" Huh?? Well why not add 'Phd' or 'Hi-IQ'. I know the competition at the bottom is tough but this one is only beaten by the 'Fashion Watches' I am a Seiko fan but this rock bottom in their line. I know Seiko go for a broad spectrum but for heaven's sake: c'mon Seiko do not stoop so low as to do a Rolex clone.


Seiko is most definitely not above making clone watches (I owned the Seiko 5 "SMP" for a bit), but this isn't one of them. The dial is an aftermarket nod to the 1016 Explorer. That didn't say 200m = 660ft on it, but Submariners did and still do (though they are 300m watches now), as do a multitude of watches. As for Professional, it's something to put there. It could also not be there. The dial was likely a one-off. Are you seriously going to try and tell me it's dumber than putting "Presage" or "Ananta" on there?


----------



## noenmon

Davekaye90 said:


> The dial is an aftermarket nod to the 1016 Explorer.


That looks like someone tried to make a fake and put the wrong company name on the dial.


----------



## One-Seventy

Xhantos said:


> Will you be able to do that if a brand (or a shop or a person) had lied to you, broke promises, in short screwed you in the past and will probably 'screw you' again?


At the end of the day, it's simple: don't buy from them. The market is not a charity, it's a business. If Seiko decides that the wider market is suffering because of scalpers, it'll fire a shot in front of their bows. Anyone caught in the wake is offered a chance to get out of the market at no cost. It's nothing personal. 


> *Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me. *


No problem - don't look at any more Seiko LEs. More for the rest of us! It sounds brutal, but that's how it is. It isn't like that everywhere, though. Much smaller brands and microbrands generally won't re-use LE colour schemes on series-production watches as they know that enthusiasts, who make up a proportion of their customer base, have different viewpoints.


----------



## Xhantos

One-Seventy said:


> At the end of the day, it's simple: don't buy from them. The market is not a charity, it's a business. If Seiko decides that the wider market is suffering because of scalpers, it'll fire a shot in front of their bows. Anyone caught in the wake is offered a chance to get out of the market at no cost. It's nothing personal.
> 
> No problem - don't look at any more Seiko LEs. More for the rest of us! It sounds brutal, but that's how it is. It isn't like that everywhere, though. Much smaller brands and microbrands generally won't re-use LE colour schemes on series-production watches as they know that enthusiasts, who make up a proportion of their customer base, have different viewpoints.


I don't care if a watch is LE or not. (I wish there were no artificially limited watches or supply) What I care is if I was lied to.

When your child makes a mistake, will you be able to say, no problem, I won't ever talk to him, deal with him again? Market may not be a charity but the relationship I have with my watches and Seiko is sentimental. I'd literally be heartbroken if Seiko were to go bankrupt or it comes to that I decide not to buy another Seiko. (But I have more than enough watches anyway).


----------



## Watchyouloved

uvalaw2005 said:


> As of the April 2021 production date on the caseback, my SRPE93 now comes with the lume plot at 3:00.
> 
> View attachment 15996930


Looks good! See this is how the 3:00 lume should look, not on the chapter ring !! This way it blends in nicely while keeping things symmetrical and without it looking like an afterthought unlike how they did it on the spb143 etc.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Xhantos said:


> I don't care if a watch is LE or not. (I wish there were no artificially limited watches or supply) What I care is if I was lied to.
> 
> When your child makes a mistake, will you be able to say, no problem, I won't ever talk to him, deal with him again? Market may not be a charity but the relationship I have with my watches and Seiko is sentimental. I'd literally be heartbroken if Seiko were to go bankrupt or it comes to that I decide not to buy another Seiko. (But I have more than enough watches anyway).


I don't think seiko ever reproduced any of its other LE's though. I mean I wish they'd remake the sbgy003 and sla017 but that's not gonna happen. It seems to me they only did it one time where they made a limited edition into a normal production and in the long run the limited might still have more value as "first edition" just gotta wait for the market to recoup over time


----------



## valuewatchguy

Xhantos said:


> I don't care if a watch is LE or not. (I wish there were no artificially limited watches or supply) What I care is if I was lied to.
> 
> When your child makes a mistake, will you be able to say, no problem, I won't ever talk to him, deal with him again? Market may not be a charity but the relationship I have with my watches and Seiko is sentimental. I'd literally be heartbroken if Seiko were to go bankrupt or it comes to that I decide not to buy another Seiko. (But I have more than enough watches anyway).


heartbroken.....well in that case I hope you find your state of happiness. Maybe in a life outside of watches too.


----------



## Watchyouloved

SL1210 said:


> That is so ugly. First the 'mercedes' hour hand is grotesque. For hands the commonsense is to have pointers - not 'decorations' if you can call them even that. Second, what is this? A Rolex clone? How embarrassing. Third, what is this with a dual meter / feet description? Redundant. Even worse it is insulting to your audience to assume they cannot do the simplest conversion. Fourth: "Professional" Huh?? Well why not add 'Phd' or 'Hi-IQ'. I know the competition at the bottom is tough but this one is only beaten by the 'Fashion Watches' I am a Seiko fan but this rock bottom in their line. I know Seiko go for a broad spectrum but for heaven's sake: c'mon Seiko do not stoop so low as to do a Rolex clone.


Yup, their true explorer fighter is the Alpinist and most best represented in the new limited alpinist remake coming out this august.


----------



## One-Seventy

Xhantos said:


> I don't care if a watch is LE or not. (I wish there were no artificially limited watches or supply) What I care is if I was lied to.


If you can prove that Seiko planned to do something that they promised they wouldn't, then you will have caught them in a lie, that's entirely possible. Proof could include internal product planning/strategy documents showing the intention to put a non-LE blue/green dial into production immediately following the announcement of the LE. If they planned this, promoted the LE and promised explicitly that this dial colour would be unique to the LE, then they lied to you. But you will need this proof to accuse them of deliberately lying.


> When your child makes a mistake, will you be able to say, no problem, I won't ever talk to him, deal with him again?


Of what relevance is that?


----------



## valuewatchguy

here is an LE that hasnt gotten much discussion SRPF93

*SEIKO 5 SPORTS EVISEN LIMITED EDITION SRPF93*

That bezel insert looks really good!


----------



## johncomer

valuewatchguy said:


> here is an LE that hasnt gotten much discussion SRPF93
> 
> *SEIKO 5 SPORTS EVISEN LIMITED EDITION SRPF93*
> 
> That bezel insert looks really good!


It has a great dial too!


----------



## DECO665

MiDirtyBastard said:


> SNE573 arrived today. Was looking for a new pool / beach watch and think this will do nicely!












Mine just arrived as well!

Wow! Love it even more than I thought. Been waiting soooo long for a smaller Seiko diver 
(7.25" wrist here).

The Seiko strap that it came with is very nice but I like it even more on the GL831.


----------



## Watchyouloved

valuewatchguy said:


> here is an LE that hasnt gotten much discussion SRPF93
> 
> *SEIKO 5 SPORTS EVISEN LIMITED EDITION SRPF93*
> 
> That bezel insert looks really good!


It was overshadowed by the sushi watch which was part of this collection and the other two watches (including this one) were overlooked.


----------



## 6L35

DECO665 said:


> View attachment 15998617
> 
> 
> Mine just arrived as well!
> 
> Wow! Love it even more than I thought. Been waiting soooo long for a smaller Seiko diver
> (7.25" wrist here).
> 
> The Seiko strap that it came with is very nice but I like it even more on the GL831.


I never though it looked so good.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Xhantos said:


> I'd *literally* be heartbroken if Seiko were to go bankrupt or it comes to that I decide not to buy another Seiko.


----------



## bmartir87

Davekaye90 said:


> Seiko is most definitely not above making clone watches (I owned the Seiko 5 "SMP" for a bit), but this isn't one of them. The dial is an aftermarket nod to the 1016 Explorer. That didn't say 200m = 660ft on it, but Submariners did and still do (though they are 300m watches now), as do a multitude of watches. As for Professional, it's something to put there. It could also not be there. The dial was likely a one-off. Are you seriously going to try and tell me it's dumber than putting "Presage" or "Ananta" on there?


Where can I buy this and how much?


----------



## Davekaye90

bmartir87 said:


> Where can I buy this and how much?


Case and bracelet are $188 from Lucius Atelier. Alternatively, you could swap the dial into an SNKL. It won't have anywhere near the 200m WR of the LA case, or the sapphire, but one of those is more like $120, and includes a 7S movement. You'd need to supply the NH38 for the LA case. Those are about $30ish. Plus there is no ghost-date, and handwinding/hacking of course. Vintage lume Mercedes hands are $27 from Namoki. They also have a 1016-alike dial with their own branding on it. If you want it to have Seiko branding, DM lngocbao on IG.


----------



## erwinnewtonheath

Davekaye90 said:


> Case and bracelet are $188 from Lucius Atelier. Alternatively, you could swap the dial into an SNKL. It won't have anywhere near the 200m WR of the LA case, or the sapphire, but one of those is more like $120, and includes a 7S movement. You'd need to supply the NH38 for the LA case. Those are about $30ish. Plus there is no ghost-date, and handwinding/hacking of course. Vintage lume Mercedes hands are $27 from Namoki. They also have a 1016-alike dial with their own branding on it. If you want it to have Seiko branding, DM lngocbao on IG.


So, basically we can swab the dial from SNKL series with SKX mod part right?


----------



## Davekaye90

erwinnewtonheath said:


> So, basically we can swab the dial from SNKL series with SKX mod part right?


Pretty much. Any 28.5mm Seiko dial with dial feet for a 4 o'clock crown will drop right in. Dials with 3 o'clock feet will need their feet clipped off, and then you attach them with dial dots which are basically tiny bits of double sided tape. Aftermarket dials usually come with feet for both 3 and 4, and with those you just clip off the feet you don't need.


----------



## Bradley_RTR

Watchyouloved said:


> It was overshadowed by the sushi watch which was part of this collection and the other two watches (including this one) were overlooked.


Had Seiko gone crazy with the Feudal Japan Samurai theme on at least one of these and if the skateboard logo was right-sided up instead of sideways, it'd have done very well. Instead, 2/3 are lukewarm to me.

...but can you imagine if they did an Akira Kurosawa homage watch series?


----------



## Watchyouloved

Bradley_RTR said:


> Had Seiko gone crazy with the Feudal Japan Samurai theme on at least one of these and if the skateboard logo was right-sided up instead of sideways, it'd have done very well. Instead, 2/3 are lukewarm to me.
> 
> ...but can you imagine if they did an Akira Kurosawa homage watch series?


They kind of did that with the black and gold model (it was supposed to replicate the helmet) but it didn't end up that well...totally agree that would be an awesome collab! Glad I got my sushi though and glad I only "had" to buy 1 more seiko 5 because of the collab ?

I'm starting to hate the collabs, not for the collab itself...er, well kinda..see the collabs seem cool to me and every time one comes out I feel like I gotta catch em all like Pokémon because they come in a unique presentation box and have crazy designs and cool collab partners

butttttt I hate how they're all seiko 5 sports. I want collabs on monsters, turtles, tunas, anything other than the faux diver which is the seiko 5.

also, I hate how they're all on the same seiko model (5sports) so if you want them all you have less variety in your collection. It's just 90% of the same watch for example.

now I feel like dumping all of mine for besides 1 or 2 at most.


----------



## mconlonx

uvalaw2005 said:


> As of the April 2021 production date on the caseback, my SRPE93 now comes with the lume plot at 3:00.
> 
> View attachment 15996930


I think this one shows the extra lume plot done right. Minute track on the chapter ring is intact, all the way around, so it's not like it is interrupted or the symmetry broken with the addition of that lume plot.


----------



## mconlonx

SL1210 said:


> That is so ugly. First the 'mercedes' hour hand is grotesque. For hands the commonsense is to have pointers - not 'decorations' if you can call them even that. Second, what is this? A Rolex clone? How embarrassing. Third, what is this with a dual meter / feet description? Redundant. Even worse it is insulting to your audience to assume they cannot do the simplest conversion. Fourth: "Professional" Huh?? Well why not add 'Phd' or 'Hi-IQ'. I know the competition at the bottom is tough but this one is only beaten by the 'Fashion Watches' I am a Seiko fan but this rock bottom in their line. I know Seiko go for a broad spectrum but for heaven's sake: c'mon *Seiko do not stoop so low as to do a Rolex clone*.


Woops:


----------



## mconlonx

"Limited edition" is kind of a funny term, when you start talking about larger companies like Seiko. The quantities involved for a limited edition of one model might be the same that a microbrand produces, total, in the course of a year, or over different variants of one model release, total. I had an LE Sinn for a brief, fleeting moment and it was 1 of 200. Compared to the Blue Alpinist which crossed through me, one of almost 2000...


----------



## DECO665

mconlonx said:


> "Limited edition" is kind of a funny term, when you start talking about larger companies like Seiko. The quantities involved for a limited edition of one model might be the same that a microbrand produces, total, in the course of a year, or over different variants of one model release, total. I had an LE Sinn for a brief, fleeting moment and it was 1 of 200. Compared to the Blue Alpinist which crossed through me, one of almost 2000...


Agreed, loose term to say the least. Get's thrown around way too often.

With that being said I'd love to see the official production numbers of some of the bigger brands main sellers, SKX, Seamaster, Datejust, etc for comparison. I know it's nowhere near the 200 "LE" quantity but it would be interesting.


----------



## Davekaye90

mconlonx said:


> Woops:
> 
> View attachment 16000401
> 
> 
> View attachment 16000433


Not Rolex, but I owned one of these:


----------



## konners

Watchyouloved said:


> They kind of did that with the black and gold model (it was supposed to replicate the helmet) but it didn't end up that well...totally agree that would be an awesome collab! Glad I got my sushi though and glad I only "had" to buy 1 more seiko 5 because of the collab ?
> 
> I'm starting to hate the collabs, not for the collab itself...er, well kinda..see the collabs seem cool to me and every time one comes out I feel like I gotta catch em all like Pokémon because they come in a unique presentation box and have crazy designs and cool collab partners
> 
> butttttt I hate how they're all seiko 5 sports. I want collabs on monsters, turtles, tunas, anything other than the faux diver which is the seiko 5.
> 
> also, I hate how they're all on the same seiko model (5sports) so if you want them all you have less variety in your collection. It's just 90% of the same watch for example.
> 
> now I feel like dumping all of mine for besides 1 or 2 at most.


I'm glad Seiko haven't pimped out the Monster, Turtle and Tuna like they have with 5KX. Given you've already tired of the multiple colab 5KXs you've got, why would you want the possibility of the same situation again? Be careful what you wish for!


----------



## Davekaye90

konners said:


> I'm glad Seiko haven't pimped out the Monster, Turtle and Tuna like they have with 5KX. Given you've already tired of the multiple colab 5KXs you've got, why would you want the possibility of the same situation again? Be careful what you wish for!


It makes sense, the 5KX is basically a fashion watch now. Plus the SKX was such a ubiquitous mod platform that why wouldn't Seiko do it themselves? I could be wrong, but it seems unlikely that there will be a Gundam Sumo or Dragon Ball Z Monster any time soon. There's the STO stuff of course, and the new "Ice" dials, and the PADI stuff of course, but it seems like Seiko wants their "Prospex" divers to be taken more seriously than the 5KX.


----------



## wildenkidu

Davekaye90 said:


> Not Rolex, but I owned one of these:


To be honest - that looks kind of great. I am a big fan of the SMP Electric Blue, though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fillerbunny

mconlonx said:


> I think this one shows the extra lume plot done right. Minute track on the chapter ring is intact, all the way around, so it's not like it is interrupted or the symmetry broken with the addition of that lume plot.


That is because there is no chapter ring on the dial. I imagine a separate rehaut with a chapter ring requires a larger dial opening and thus either a bigger watch or a narrower bezel.


----------



## fillerbunny

Davekaye90 said:


> it seems like Seiko wants their "Prospex" divers to be taken more seriously than the 5KX.


That, plus more adventurous designs like those of many of the 5KX collabs would make the watches non-ISO-compliant, and I'm pretty sure Seiko will not want to sell Prospex watches without pro specs!


----------



## Watchyouloved

konners said:


> I'm glad Seiko haven't pimped out the Monster, Turtle and Tuna like they have with 5KX. Given you've already tired of the multiple colab 5KXs you've got, why would you want the possibility of the same situation again? Be careful what you wish for!


Yeah variety is just nicer, harder to get tired of 1 model if there are multiple models to do it on! I was thinking tasteful collabs like the Gundam x prospex collab. You may be right mate! Maybe I should just drop buying collabs overall haha they're starting to feel like less "real watches"


----------



## Watchyouloved

Davekaye90 said:


> It makes sense, the 5KX is basically a fashion watch now. Plus the SKX was such a ubiquitous mod platform that why wouldn't Seiko do it themselves? I could be wrong, but it seems unlikely that there will be a Gundam Sumo or Dragon Ball Z Monster any time soon. There's the STO stuff of course, and the new "Ice" dials, and the PADI stuff of course, but it seems like Seiko wants their "Prospex" divers to be taken more seriously than the 5KX.


Makes total sense, why wouldn't seiko do what everyone did best on that case? Mod of course! Only thing I don't like is that it goes from being a diver to a fashion watch with no usability. Even though not many people use it but it messes too much with the aesthetic. Then you remember that the watch only has 100m to begin with and no screw down crown so it was always a fashion watch anyways.

then there's the LouisVuitton diver that recently came out which also only has 100m of water resistance but it's being advertised as a "casual diver" and there's the Rolex yacht master which is basically a watered down submariner and also only has 100m of water resistance so is the 5kx meant to challenge watches in this pseudo diver category? Now the rowing blazers rally diver collab model makes more sense as a yacht timer/rally timer. It could be taken somewhat serious I guess in that regard.

I just can't call the 5kx a diver yet it has the bezel so it trips me up.


----------



## Davekaye90

wildenkidu said:


> To be honest - that looks kind of great. I am a big fan of the SMP Electric Blue, though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It worked better in pictures than in the metal. The proportions were a bit awkward, with _very _short L2L so it had kind of a stubby look. The polished sides and polished bezel I also didn't think worked that well, and the bezel itself was basically unusable.


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchyouloved said:


> Makes total sense, why wouldn't seiko do what everyone did best on that case? Mod of course! Only thing I don't like is that it goes from being a diver to a fashion watch with no usability. Even though not many people use it but it messes too much with the aesthetic. Then you remember that the watch only has 100m to begin with and no screw down crown so it was always a fashion watch anyways.
> 
> then there's the LouisVuitton diver that recently came out which also only has 100m of water resistance but it's being advertised as a "casual diver" and there's the Rolex yacht master which is basically a watered down submariner and also only has 100m of water resistance so is the 5kx meant to challenge watches in this pseudo diver category? Now the rowing blazers rally diver collab model makes more sense as a yacht timer/rally timer. It could be taken somewhat serious I guess in that regard.
> 
> I just can't call the 5kx a diver yet it has the bezel so it trips me up.


I wouldn't necessarily say it's unusable. 10ATM is all that's required to meet the basic ISO Diver's watch spec. All of the Seiko 5 faux-divers have 10ATM and push-pull crowns, so the 5KX has just now joined the SNZH, Sea Urchin, etc. It's just different than what it was. And to be quite honest, I think the Kamasu beats the SKX in most areas anyway, other than perhaps the crown being a bit too small.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> I wouldn't necessarily say it's unusable. 10ATM is all that's required to meet the basic ISO Diver's watch spec. All of the Seiko 5 faux-divers have 10ATM and push-pull crowns, so the 5KX has just now joined the SNZH, Sea Urchin, etc. It's just different than what it was. And to be quite honest, I think the Kamasu beats the SKX in most areas anyway, other than perhaps the crown being a bit too small.


Old thread but good read









Can I dive with a 30m WR watch? An empirical experience


We often see around the forum new topics asking questions like: "can I shower with my 8000m WR watch?" or "can I be at the pool with my 100m WR watch?" Unless these questions are a sort of preemptive excuse to get a new tuna (in which case I fully support it and would answer "no! Are you crazy...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Davekaye90

valuewatchguy said:


> Old thread but good read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I dive with a 30m WR watch? An empirical experience
> 
> 
> We often see around the forum new topics asking questions like: "can I shower with my 8000m WR watch?" or "can I be at the pool with my 100m WR watch?" Unless these questions are a sort of preemptive excuse to get a new tuna (in which case I fully support it and would answer "no! Are you crazy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Yup, most decent watches are pretty underrated, and the ISO spec requires that Diver's watches surpass their rated depth by at least 25%. Seiko themselves sent a few regular production 1000M Tunas to the bottom of the ocean, and they beat that rating by 400% before finally failing from caseback deformation. Water never got in. Given how overbuilt something like the MM300 is, I'd bet it could handle 1000M without too much effort.

That doesn't mean I'd recommend snorkeling with an expensive 3ATM dress watch, but the average 10ATM watch should be able to handle pretty much anything you can throw at it outside of saturation diving.


----------



## hoss

mconlonx said:


> I think this one shows the extra lume plot done right. Minute track on the chapter ring is intact, all the way around, so it's not like it is interrupted or the symmetry broken with the addition of that lume plot.


That extra lume plot at the 3 o'clock was unnecessary. But I still like the watch because it still looks like the original 6309 diver's from 1978.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Davekaye90 said:


> Yup, most decent watches are pretty underrated, and the ISO spec requires that Diver's watches surpass their rated depth by at least 25%. Seiko themselves sent a few regular production 1000M Tunas to the bottom of the ocean, and they beat that rating by 400% before finally failing from caseback deformation. Water never got in. Given how overbuilt something like the MM300 is, I'd bet it could handle 1000M without too much effort.
> 
> That doesn't mean I'd recommend snorkeling with an expensive 3ATM dress watch, but the average 10ATM watch should be able to handle pretty much anything you can throw at it outside of saturation diving.


Yeah I get that. I wish seiko would just call the 5kx a proper dive watch then and it would take some of the negatives associated with it and the connection of being a fashion/mall watch out of most consumer's heads and I think it would be taken and used very seriously.


----------



## Watchyouloved

wildenkidu said:


> To be honest - that looks kind of great. I am a big fan of the SMP Electric Blue, though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seamaster is one my favorite dive watches ever. Even love the old aluminum bezel ones!


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchyouloved said:


> Yeah I get that. I wish seiko would just call the 5kx a proper dive watch then and it would take some of the negatives associated with it and the connection of being a fashion/mall watch out of most consumer's heads and I think it would be taken and used very seriously.


Seiko seems to want the Turtle to take over that role for them. Honestly I don't see it as a big deal. Anyone who wants an "SKX" can put one together that's better in every way than what the original watch was, and there's tons of choices in terms of crown at 3 or 4, guards or not, drilled lugs if you want, tons of bezel and insert styles and colors, etc.

If you just want a cheap, highly functional dive watch rather than trying to replicate the SKX's look, again, Kamasu.


----------



## Roc73

TwoDads said:


> Check your country/regions online Seiko boutique. They're already taking pre orders in the Australian online boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Watch Collections | Seiko Boutique
> 
> 
> Shop Seiko's Astron, Prospex, Presage, Premier, Conceptual & Grand Seiko collections today. Buy Seiko watches online today with Seiko Boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seikoboutique.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for posting, I like the look of this and couldn't resist ordering.

Shame there is an AUD premium tho - 499 v usd295 and eur290


----------



## golffoxtrot

Watchyouloved said:


> If you wanted something that jumped in value after releasing and still has value you should've bought the:
> -Srpe83 (Brian may)
> -SBSA105 (sushi)
> -The limited rowing blazers SRPG51, SRPG49
> -62mas original reedition SLA017
> -Any of the JoJo collab models except maybe 2 (all skyrocketed and still super high)
> 
> These are all examples of limited edition seiko's released recently with good value still.


what do you think about the SRPH19 (beatmakers) do you think this one will go up? I've been wanting to add a seiko 5 to the collection, but I don't want to get the run of the mill one in case I don't like it long term and need to move on


----------



## Roc73

If you like the look of it then grab it..... it got 8m votes and they are making only 2021 so it might sell out quickly


----------



## Watchyouloved

golffoxtrot said:


> what do you think about the SRPH19 (beatmakers) do you think this one will go up? I've been wanting to add a seiko 5 to the collection, but I don't want to get the run of the mill one in case I don't like it long term and need to move on


Depends, many people voted just to vote and don't necessarily want to buy one but just chose it as they thought the colors looked the best on that particular model. It could have a little hype in the beginning but then drastically tank and even still be available online as some of seiko's limited editions like the chrono were super limited (less than 2000) but are still available to buy at discount !!

I recommend buying a seiko 5 which really vibes with you, if you like Naruto that would be my #1 choice atm as they have really unique designs and don't even look like a regular seiko 5. Extremely different to the point it looks like an entirely different product line. Plus the fan base is pretty huge and always growing it's one of the highest grossing anime/manga. Price will def go up over time.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Davekaye90 said:


> Seiko seems to want the Turtle to take over that role for them. Honestly I don't see it as a big deal. Anyone who wants an "SKX" can put one together that's better in every way than what the original watch was, and there's tons of choices in terms of crown at 3 or 4, guards or not, drilled lugs if you want, tons of bezel and insert styles and colors, etc.
> 
> If you just want a cheap, highly functional dive watch rather than trying to replicate the SKX's look, again, Kamasu.


True, I mean I love the higher end seiko's now.


----------



## MrDisco99

golffoxtrot said:


> what do you think about the SRPH19 (beatmakers) do you think this one will go up? I've been wanting to add a seiko 5 to the collection, but I don't want to get the run of the mill one in case I don't like it long term and need to move on


If you're already thinking of flipping it then maybe you don't want it as much as you think you do.


----------



## Watchyouloved

valuewatchguy said:


> Old thread but good read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I dive with a 30m WR watch? An empirical experience
> 
> 
> We often see around the forum new topics asking questions like: "can I shower with my 8000m WR watch?" or "can I be at the pool with my 100m WR watch?" Unless these questions are a sort of preemptive excuse to get a new tuna (in which case I fully support it and would answer "no! Are you crazy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Yeah this totally makes sense and I'm sure the 5kx is a very capable watch and I never felt like it couldn't be used for dive purposes but I feel like it's reputation would be better if seiko just advertised it as a divers watch vs a dive style watch. With 100m it could definitely get away with it. Also, I handled the regular seiko 5kx not the limited edition versions but those as well as the rowing blazers are starting to feel cheap to me and not as solid feeling, idk if it's in my head or it could be the bracelet but just feels a little off compared to my skx or the previous 5kx collab models.


----------



## Watchyouloved

MrDisco99 said:


> If you're already thinking of flipping it then maybe you don't want it as much as you think you do.


Oh yeah definitely this ???? if you're buying just to flip you'll be 99% disappointed in your purchase.


----------



## mleok

mconlonx said:


> "Limited edition" is kind of a funny term, when you start talking about larger companies like Seiko. The quantities involved for a limited edition of one model might be the same that a microbrand produces, total, in the course of a year, or over different variants of one model release, total. I had an LE Sinn for a brief, fleeting moment and it was 1 of 200. Compared to the Blue Alpinist which crossed through me, one of almost 2000...


One just needs to realize that a Seiko limited edition is just a mechanism by which they extract the maximum loyalty tax on Seiko fans who have a fear of missing out. If the watch is popular, they'll release another limited edition a few years down the road with some minor tweaks, but charge even more for it. Just look at the countless premium 62MAS reissues and the same of the Grand Seiko Firsts.


----------



## mleok

Watchyouloved said:


> Yeah this totally makes sense and I'm sure the 5kx is a very capable watch and I never felt like it couldn't be used for dive purposes but I feel like it's reputation would be better if seiko just advertised it as a divers watch vs a dive style watch. With 100m it could definitely get away with it. Also, I handled the regular seiko 5kx not the limited edition versions but those as well as the rowing blazers are starting to feel cheap to me and not as solid feeling, idk if it's in my head or it could be the bracelet but just feels a little off compared to my skx or the previous 5kx collab models.


But, it's not a dive watch because of the simple fact that the rotating bezel does not have a lume pip on it.


----------



## 5959HH

mleok said:


> One just needs to realize that a Seiko limited edition is just a mechanism by which they extract the maximum loyalty tax on Seiko fans who have a fear of missing out. If the watch is popular, they'll release another limited edition a few years down the road with some minor tweaks, but charge even more for it. Just look at the countless premium 62MAS reissues and the same of the Grand Seiko Firsts.


You noticed that too, huh?


----------



## TwoDads

Roc73 said:


> If you like the look of it then grab it..... it got 8m votes and they are making only 2021 so it might sell out quickly


Scuttlebutt is that voting was manipulated by a certain Italian watch forum. I think it was something like 48,000 design submissions which is, in my opinion, a better estimate of the number of individuals that took part.

Considering there were only 3,125 possible combinations there must have significant duplication in designs submitted. Seiko should tighten up the voting if they run the competition again next year, to get a more 'representative' final vote count.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

TwoDads said:


> Scuttlebutt is that voting was manipulated by a certain Italian watch forum. I think it was something like 48,000 design submissions which is, in my opinion, a better estimate of the number of individuals that took part.
> 
> Considering there were only 3,125 possible combinations there must have significant duplication in designs submitted. Seiko should tighten up the voting if they run the competition again next year, to get a more 'representative' final vote count.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Regardless of the mechanics and possible voting shenanigans, they did come up with a winner...


----------



## FBMJ

Davekaye90 said:


> I understand the Tag hate, and generally agree, but I don't think the shots at Oris are quite fair. Yes the unadjusted SW-200s that make up the majority of their watches aren't exactly the highlight...but then neither are basic Seiko movements, generally. Both companies consider quite wide tolerances to be "within spec." The Aquis has earned its reputation as one of the best Swiss divers in its price range, and is finished to a very high degree.


Mine seems fine to me.


----------



## james.mae

Pulled the trigger on the new "DeepSea" 1000m Tuna SBBN051, eagerly awaiting shipment next week!


----------



## golffoxtrot

Watchyouloved said:


> Depends, many people voted just to vote and don't necessarily want to buy one but just chose it as they thought the colors looked the best on that particular model. It could have a little hype in the beginning but then drastically tank and even still be available online as some of seiko's limited editions like the chrono were super limited (less than 2000) but are still available to buy at discount !!
> 
> I recommend buying a seiko 5 which really vibes with you, if you like Naruto that would be my #1 choice atm as they have really unique designs and don't even look like a regular seiko 5. Extremely different to the point it looks like an entirely different product line. Plus the fan base is pretty huge and always growing it's one of the highest grossing anime/manga. Price will def go up over time.


I will check out those, thanks alot for the tips


----------



## golffoxtrot

MrDisco99 said:


> If you're already thinking of flipping it then maybe you don't want it as much as you think you do.


yeah who knows at this point really, its early and somehow you can never know until some time passes with the watch. I had an undone diver that I really wanted but then in the end didn't like it after 2 months, i'm new to divers overall so its hard to get a sense of what is good prepurchase and so I just wanna do some damage control in case the worse happens


----------



## Norrie

james.mae said:


> Pulled the trigger on the new "DeepSea" 1000m Tuna SBBN051, eagerly awaiting shipment next week!
> 
> View attachment 16005394


Gotta say, over any other Seiko, I'd love that as the jewel in my collection. Good for you.


----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## johncomer

chriscentro said:


> My Instagram @chriscentro


Wow, great pic!


----------



## Watchyouloved

chriscentro said:


> My Instagram @chriscentro


I'm assuming this isn't from a phone camera? ?


----------



## One-Seventy

Watchyouloved said:


> Yeah I get that. I wish seiko would just call the 5kx a proper dive watch then and it would take some of the negatives associated with it and the connection of being a fashion/mall watch out of most consumer's heads and I think it would be taken and used very seriously.


I don't think that's in any consumer's heads - but it is in the head of a handful of WIS who Just Don't Understand why anyone else would buy them!


----------



## One-Seventy

golffoxtrot said:


> what do you think about the SRPH19 (beatmakers) do you think this one will go up? I've been wanting to add a seiko 5 to the collection, _but I don't want to get the run of the mill one in case I don't like it long term and need to move on_


You're seriously worried about making a turn on a standard Seiko 5? Is this the only thing people think about now??

Seriously, if you just want to make money, buy stocks or ETFs. Leave watches to people who like watches.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Roc73 said:


> Thanks for posting, I like the look of this and couldn't resist ordering.
> 
> Shame there is an AUD premium tho - 499 v usd295 and eur290


The SRPH19 / SBSA137 is being revealed a commercial success for both colour combination typical Seiko and the price "not limited". The commercialization probably will be divided in 50% for the export (SRPH19) and 50% for the JDM (SBSA137), in Europe each importer will have a few pieces practically all pre-ordered. It's proving one of the best 5 Sports in slim case. Great choice 😊


----------



## valuewatchguy

AlvaroVitali said:


> .
> View attachment 16007076


brushed gold bezel insert would make that one pop!


----------



## Watchyouloved

One-Seventy said:


> I don't think that's in any consumer's heads - but it is in the head of a handful of WIS who Just Don't Understand why anyone else would buy them!


Haha yeah man, are you part of that handful?


----------



## phubbard

Anyone seen the SNE569 for sale in the US? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Xhantos

AlvaroVitali said:


> The SRPH19 / SBSA137 is being revealed a commercial success for both colour combination typical Seiko and the price "not limited". The commercialization probably will be divided in 50% for the export (SRPH19) and 50% for the JDM (SBSA137), in Europe each importer will have a few pieces practically all pre-ordered. It's proving one of the best 5 Sports in slim case. Great choice 😊


I'm also pretty fond of the Pogue color scheme but I think I will wait for a 6R35 Sumo version, or a Samurai... Depending on the commercial success of the Seiko5 one, I think it is highly likely that we will see a probably limited Samurai Turtle pair, and unlimited Sumo and a Monster versions at least.


----------



## golffoxtrot

One-Seventy said:


> You're seriously worried about making a turn on a standard Seiko 5? Is this the only thing people think about now??
> 
> Seriously, if you just want to make money, buy stocks or ETFs. Leave watches to people who like watches.


No i'm thinking of not losing money it that's all. This has nothing to do with stocks, so no need to reference irrelavent things, it would be inefficient to try to make money on a Seiko 5. Its quite funny how some people bristle when the financial part of this hobby comes into the equation, but whether you want to try to "ignore" it or not, its always there


----------



## One-Seventy

Watchyouloved said:


> Haha yeah man, are you part of that handful?


Being a WUSWIS I just don't understand why anyone _wouldn't_ buy the watches I personally like, and know to be superior to all others. After all, if they weren't superior all others, I wouldn't have bought them!


----------



## One-Seventy

golffoxtrot said:


> No i'm thinking of not losing money it that's all. This has nothing to do with stocks, so no need to reference irrelavent things, it would be inefficient to try to make money on a Seiko 5. Its quite funny how some people bristle when the financial part of this hobby comes into the equation, but whether you want to try to "ignore" it or not, its always there


I'm just curious that it's a factor when it comes to a watch that costs a couple of hundred dollars to buy in the first place. So you sell it and you get 150 back, or maybe 130. Maybe only 100 if your timing is wrong. Does it make a difference?

Next we'll have people choosing mobile phone cases on the basis of value retention. "The Apple case is like $35. But I can probably sell it for $15 on eBay, cracked and covered in grease. Is this a good deal?"


----------



## GregoryD

chriscentro said:


> My Instagram @chriscentro


Amazing photo! You should work for Seiko's marketing department, they could use the help!


----------



## valuewatchguy

One-Seventy said:


> Next we'll have people choosing mobile phone cases on the basis of value retention. "The Apple case is like $35. But I can probably sell it for $15 on eBay, cracked and covered in grease. Is this a good deal?"


which case is that? Asking for a friend.


----------



## MrDisco99

golffoxtrot said:


> No i'm thinking of not losing money it that's all. This has nothing to do with stocks, so no need to reference irrelavent things, it would be inefficient to try to make money on a Seiko 5. Its quite funny how some people bristle when the financial part of this hobby comes into the equation, but whether you want to try to "ignore" it or not, its always there


Like I said, if you're worried about value retention on what is, let's not kid ourselves, essentially a disposable watch, then don't buy it. Leave it for someone who actually wants it.


----------



## timetellinnoob

josayeee said:


> Not a fan of that 3 o clock lume plot on the new Seiko divers but I understand it has to be there. *Hopefully, Seiko adapts and makes some clean automatic no date divers in the near future.*


hahahahahahaha.

no-dates will never just be a random thing they make at the lower end =). pretty sure they'll keep that as a 'high end' 'feature'.


----------



## Watchyouloved

timetellinnoob said:


> hahahahahahaha.
> 
> no-dates will never just be a random thing they make at the lower end =). pretty sure they'll keep that as a 'high end' 'feature'.


The only no date diver, real hard core divers I know of are the no date sub and the titanium bond seamaster. The Tudor and other brands are more like vintage homages (no crown guards, etc.) so for seiko to pick up something that's already scarce in the market is tough.


----------



## timetellinnoob

One-Seventy said:


> If you can prove that Seiko planned to do something that they promised they wouldn't, then you will have caught them in a lie, that's entirely possible. Proof could include internal product planning/strategy documents showing the intention to put a non-LE blue/green dial into production immediately following the announcement of the LE. If they planned this, promoted the LE and promised explicitly that this dial colour would be unique to the LE, then they lied to you. But you will need this proof to accuse them of deliberately lying.


is this all referring to how they released that grey/green 'le' Alpinist, then months later, reintroduced it -- with an awesome bracelet -- as a standard model?


----------



## mconlonx

golffoxtrot said:


> what do you think about the SRPH19 (beatmakers) do you think this one will go up? I've been wanting to add a seiko 5 to the collection, but I don't want to get the run of the mill one in case I don't like it long term and need to move on


It's a Limited Edition Seiko at the lower end of their pricing structure. It will sell out quickly, there will initially be high collector demand for it, probably with growing value for at least a few months, even a year. If Seiko decides to include that colorway in a regular release, or adapt it to other models, it could definitely impact pricing. And the first time you wear it, it will not be worth as much; damage it with scratches, dings, dents, etc., and collector value will be significantly reduced.

Bottom line is, buy it if you like it and wear it. But understand that while value might rise over time, there are any number of factors out of your control which might affect resale value, and a number of factors in your control that will, as well.

Best way to view it is, it's a LE Seiko, you probably won't lose too much on it, if you ever do decide to part with it.


----------



## timetellinnoob

mconlonx said:


> Regardless of the mechanics and possible voting shenanigans, they did come up with a winner...


i submitted a couple designs to that contest, and saw the same designs several times over 'designed' by others as i was browsing them. there were really only so many combos that could be made up that looked sellable/sensible. i'm fairly sure i even submitted the same exact design that won too, lol


----------



## timetellinnoob

Watchyouloved said:


> The only no date diver, real hard core divers I know of are the no date sub and the titanium bond seamaster. The Tudor and other brands are more like vintage homages (no crown guards, etc.) so for seiko to pick up something that's already scarce in the market is tough.


There are Grand Seiko no-date divers too. it's why i don't think they'd ever do it on a lower end diver. for whatever reason, Seiko generally seems to stick to it's '5' things across all lines (one of which is it never _doesn't _include a date feature), even when it's not selling 5's. except in the rare case of something like an open-heart, which i guess can't have a date wheel. but for the most part, yea, i think Seiko will continue to date 99% of all models like they always have.


----------



## josayeee

Hey symmetry on a dial is a nice thing and one can only hope!


----------



## Davekaye90

timetellinnoob said:


> There are Grand Seiko no-date divers too. it's why i don't think they'd ever do it on a lower end diver. for whatever reason, Seiko generally seems to stick to it's '5' things across all lines (one of which is it never _doesn't _include a date feature), even when it's not selling 5's. except in the rare case of something like an open-heart, which i guess can't have a date wheel. but for the most part, yea, i think Seiko will continue to date 99% of all models like they always have.


No-dates are a harder sell to the average watch buying public, even Monta, which is an enthusiast focused brand, has commented that it was hard for them to sell the no-date Oceanking, and they won't be doing any more of them. It just makes good business sense not to bother doing a no-date variant. Same reason why most auto manufacturers have stopped offering manual transmissions. There's a few very vocal people that say they want them, but no one actually buys them.


----------



## mconlonx

Buried in the NTH thread, there's a classic DocVail account of how all of a sudden all the no-date proponents got all, "Phantom date detent with crown operation?!? Ew!" after Halios started using a true no-date movement, and marketing that there was not that issue with crown use.

File under: You can give WIS what they want and they still won't be happy.


----------



## clyde_frog

Davekaye90 said:


> Same reason why most auto manufacturers have stopped offering manual transmissions. There's a few very vocal people that say they want them, but no one actually buys them.


Except most people in pretty much every country in the world except USA, Canada, and Japan.


----------



## Davekaye90

clyde_frog said:


> Except most people in pretty much every country in the world except USA, Canada, and Japan.


BMW killed the MT M5 in Europe first. Only the US got one of that generation because enough people moaned and complained about it here, and that was when the alternative was the SMG, which was garbage. Among performance cars, they're largely gone worldwide.


----------



## Davekaye90

mconlonx said:


> Buried in the NTH thread, there's a classic DocVail account of how all of a sudden all the no-date proponents got all, "Phantom date detent with crown operation?!? Ew!" after Halios started using a true no-date movement, and marketing that there was not that issue with crown use.
> 
> File under: You can give WIS what they want and they still won't be happy.


I've had a few no-date microbrand divers with ghost date positions and it hasn't bothered me, but I get it, especially now that it seems easier to source no-date movements. NTH themselves started putting the 90S5 into their no-date models so there wouldn't be a ghost date.


----------



## clyde_frog

Davekaye90 said:


> BMW killed the MT M5 in Europe first.


So what? You just said nobody actually buys manual transmission cars. The vast majority of people in the world buy manual transmission cars. If you are only talking about in your country then fair enough as manual is basically dead in the USA, but otherwise that's a completely false statement. Sorry, I know this is getting off the subject a bit but it's a bad comparison to make.


----------



## Roc73

But Seiko started selling a cheap no date ISO diver this year, albeit solar. It would be a perfect grab and go except its too small. In 2 colourways here in Aus.
EDIT- too small for me  appreciate lots of people like a smaller diver but this one looks particularly small in the flesh (and I'm happy to wear anything from 36mm dress watch to a 45mm diver)

Prospex SUT403P - Analogue - 3 Hands


----------



## golffoxtrot

One-Seventy said:


> I'm just curious that it's a factor when it comes to a watch that costs a couple of hundred dollars to buy in the first place. So you sell it and you get 150 back, or maybe 130. Maybe only 100 if your timing is wrong. Does it make a difference?
> 
> Next we'll have people choosing mobile phone cases on the basis of value retention. "The Apple case is like $35. But I can probably sell it for $15 on eBay, cracked and covered in grease. Is this a good deal?"


I'm aware that there is a large vocal minority here that have some very closed minded thoughts about value and watches, the mere mention of their value can trigger some, even if it has nothing to with explicitly profiteering off watches (flipping). They think that you're only allowed to appreciate the aesthetics or the function and nothing else, mention of value is some forbidden fruit regardless of the fact that it plays in a big part of the hobby, especially if you want to conserve money while participating.

Good thing that its a free world, and people are able to pursue the hobby in any way they want despite what the Value ****s may think.

I think your mobile phone example is a poor analogy and therefore a total strawman. The reason why mobile phone cases are a strawman is that they are mostly disposable, obsolete with the passing of each phone generation and they serve not really as a collectible in most cases, but more as an accessory (for those have have multiple and like to match them to outfits or whatever etc.)

However watches are not, their collectability comes from something beyond their function, similar to many other hobbies that involve collecting, stamps, coins, baseball cards, limited edition sneakers, action figures, classic cars, guitars the list goes on and on and on, there is always a value involved and people will trade or acquire in part based upon what they like, but also based on value as not losing money makes collecting that much easier.


----------



## golffoxtrot

MrDisco99 said:


> Like I said, if you're worried about value retention on what is, let's not kid ourselves, essentially a disposable watch, then don't buy it. Leave it for someone who actually wants it.


Well its all subjective to decide what constitutes "disposable" here, so while I agree with your concept, this is not what I deem disposable by any means. For me a piece of kleenex is disposable, while this isn't.

Another subjective thing that is disposable to me -- your judgement on whether I should buy it or not


----------



## golffoxtrot

mconlonx said:


> It's a Limited Edition Seiko at the lower end of their pricing structure. It will sell out quickly, there will initially be high collector demand for it, probably with growing value for at least a few months, even a year. If Seiko decides to include that colorway in a regular release, or adapt it to other models, it could definitely impact pricing. And the first time you wear it, it will not be worth as much; damage it with scratches, dings, dents, etc., and collector value will be significantly reduced.
> 
> Bottom line is, buy it if you like it and wear it. But understand that while value might rise over time, there are any number of factors out of your control which might affect resale value, and a number of factors in your control that will, as well.
> 
> Best way to view it is, it's a LE Seiko, you probably won't lose too much on it, if you ever do decide to part with it.


Thanks for the info, its very useful to get a sense of the market for Seiko 5s.


----------



## MrDisco99

golffoxtrot said:


> Well its all subjective to decide what constitutes "disposable" here, so while I agree with your concept, this is not what I deem disposable by any means. For me a piece of kleenex is disposable, while this isn't.
> 
> Another subjective thing that is disposable to me -- your judgement on whether I should buy it or not


Whatever... you asked.


----------



## Watchyouloved

golffoxtrot said:


> I'm aware that there is a large vocal minority here that have some very closed minded thoughts about value and watches, the mere mention of their value can trigger some, even if it has nothing to with explicitly profiteering off watches (flipping). They think that you're only allowed to appreciate the aesthetics or the function and nothing else, mention of value is some forbidden fruit regardless of the fact that it plays in a big part of the hobby, especially if you want to conserve money while participating.
> 
> Good thing that its a free world, and people are able to pursue the hobby in any way they want despite what the Value ****s may think.
> 
> I think your mobile phone example is a poor analogy and therefore a total strawman. The reason why mobile phone cases are a strawman is that they are mostly disposable, obsolete with the passing of each phone generation and they serve not really as a collectible in most cases, but more as an accessory (for those have have multiple and like to match them to outfits or whatever etc.)
> 
> However watches are not, their collectability comes from something beyond their function, similar to many other hobbies that involve collecting, stamps, coins, baseball cards, limited edition sneakers, action figures, classic cars, guitars the list goes on and on and on, there is always a value involved and people will trade or acquire in part based upon what they like, but also based on value as not losing money makes collecting that much easier.


Just the stigma here. If you asked the same question in the upper end Rolex and Omega forums, it's a much more appreciated topic. Since those are seen as "investment watches" to begin with. With seiko's it's cheaper and a lot more people paying resale to get them so it pisses people off because their limited editions etc. whereas the Rolex and omega's are general releases but people just don't want to lose too much on such a pricey piece.


----------



## Watchyouloved

golffoxtrot said:


> Well its all subjective to decide what constitutes "disposable" here, so while I agree with your concept, this is not what I deem disposable by any means. For me a piece of kleenex is disposable, while this isn't.
> 
> Another subjective thing that is disposable to me -- your judgement on whether I should buy it or not


Agree some people (especially a lot of seiko collector's) would argue that $500 is their cap and for some even the $300 mark is their most expensive watch and could be their grail. So best not to judge.


----------



## mi6_

clyde_frog said:


> Except most people in pretty much every country in the world except USA, Canada, and Japan.


Tons of people drive manuals in Canada. I have always owned at least 1 manual car for the last 20 years. Very common for sporty cars to have manuals in Canada. Just off the top of my head, Honda: Civic Si & Type R (both only available with manual), Golf GTI & Golf R, Ford Fiesta ST, Focus RS and Mustang, Hyundai Veloster N, Toyota FR-S, Subaru: BRZ, WRX and STi (Forester and Crosstrek still available with manual too), Chevy Camaro and Corvette (7th gen and earlier) and many Porsche, BMW owners among others.

While I agree the vast majority of the public doesn't buy manual cars, there is a small group of enthusiast drivers such as myself in Canada who will continue to buy and drive manuals for as long as they exist.


----------



## valuewatchguy

@golffoxtrot

I don't think it was a judgement. Just a generalized statement. The cost of servicing a Seiko 5 will quickly approach 50% or more the cost of the watch. Alos most people will defer routrine maintenance on a Seiko 5 and by the time it needs service it will have given them many years of use. At that point the disposability of a $200 seiko ( I realize some LE cost more but the guts of it are all the same) becomes a legit issue.

His statement was no more a judgement than the affordables forum generally defining "affordable" as under $1000.

You do seem to be more worried about potential resale value. I get it. I've flipped a lot of watches. Usually for a loss but sometimes at a profit. I always consider resale value. But this is a triggering subject to many becase when they hear flip all they think of is a Scalper buying up inventory and reselling at a premium. They don't hear that some people just want to try a lot of watches and dont want to have a high "rental fee" . Best to do your own research and buy what you like. If you are going to be in this game long enough you will see some losses, just part of it.

@mconlonx stated the situation well for this particular watch. If you want to minimize loss buy early and flip early. Personally I dont see this being too much of a collector item. But who knows.


----------



## mconlonx

But OK, cars. We have 2, both manual. She drives the sports car, a red 13 Volvo C30 T5 R-Design with Polestar performance package. Thing rips, yo. I have a silver* 14 VW Jetta Sportwagen TDI. *Yes, I wish it was brown...

But I always have motorcycles for fun, manual shift hooning. Currently a modded 88 Honda Hawk NT650 GT, and a 07 BMW R1200RT.


----------



## golffoxtrot

MrDisco99 said:


> Whatever... you asked.


yeah, I did ask a question, but none of your reponses actually replied to what I asked, unlike those from some other helpful people here in the forum


Watchyouloved said:


> Just the stigma here. If you asked the same question in the upper end Rolex and Omega forums, it's a much more appreciated topic. Since those are seen as "investment watches" to begin with. With seiko's it's cheaper and a lot more people paying resale to get them so it pisses people off because their limited editions etc. whereas the Rolex and omega's are general releases but people just don't want to lose too much on such a pricey piece.


Yeah I've noticed here and there, but I totally push back if someone tries to impose this rule on me. Like either help or just ignore the comment...


----------



## Davekaye90

mi6_ said:


> Tons of people drive manuals in Canada. I have always owned at least 1 manual car for the last 20 years. Very common for sporty cars to have manuals in Canada. Just off the top of my head, Honda: Civic Si & Type R (both only available with manual), Golf GTI & Golf R, Ford Fiesta ST, Focus RS and Mustang, Hyundai Veloster N, Toyota FR-S, Subaru: BRZ, WRX and STi (Forester and Crosstrek still available with manual too), Chevy Camaro and Corvette (7th gen and earlier) and many Porsche, BMW owners among others.
> 
> While I agree the vast majority of the public doesn't buy manual cars, there is a small group of enthusiast drivers such as myself in Canada who will continue to buy and drive manuals for as long as they exist.


According to a popular British website used to buy and sell second-hand cars, there are, at this exact moment in mid-November 2020, exactly 1,533 Porsche 911s for sale across the United Kingdom.
But of those, only 473 - or just under a third - have manual gearboxes. All of the rest have either a Tiptronic automatic, or the PDK twin-clutch system.

And if we narrow the search down to just the latest 992-gen car, and the closely related 991 which was only sale from 2011-2019, the manual is even rarer.
Of the 623 991s currently looking for new homes in this country, just 55 are manuals. That's less than one in ten, maths fans. Porsche says the new Carrera manual will follow the same trend - less than ten in every hundred sold will be a manual.

If you're BMW and you know you're going to sell 17 M5s with a stick - you don't make one, and there hasn't been one for two generations. That's the point I was trying to make.

I'm sure there are some people that would jump at a no-date Samurai. Just not enough for it to make sense for Seiko to actually make one.


----------



## fillerbunny

Davekaye90 said:


> According to a popular British website used to buy and sell second-hand cars, there are, at this exact moment in mid-November 2020, exactly 1,533 Porsche 911s for sale across the United Kingdom.
> But of those, only 473 - or just under a third - have manual gearboxes. All of the rest have either a Tiptronic automatic, or the PDK twin-clutch system.
> 
> And if we narrow the search down to just the latest 992-gen car, and the closely related 991 which was only sale from 2011-2019, the manual is even rarer.
> Of the 623 991s currently looking for new homes in this country, just 55 are manuals. That's less than one in ten, maths fans. Porsche says the new Carrera manual will follow the same trend - less than ten in every hundred sold will be a manual.
> 
> If you're BMW and you know you're going to sell 17 M5s with a stick - you don't make one, and there hasn't been one for two generations. That's the point I was trying to make.
> 
> I'm sure there are some people that would jump at a no-date Samurai. Just not enough for it to make sense for Seiko to actually make one.


I wonder if in Europe, where manual transmission is the default, people are more likely to go with automatic even with a nice sports car, to get all the premium goodies. In NA, on the other hand, where a typical person cannot drive stick, manual is the enthusiast's option.


----------



## Gonza

Davekaye90 said:


> Gotta say, after seeing how this looks, I'm kinda surprised Seiko hasn't made this themselves. Definitely thinking about putting one together.
> 
> View attachment 15965665


This is awesome. I have both SPB149 and 213 , but this combination rocks.
Not sure why you say that you plan to stick a 149 dial on a 213. Wouldn't the opposite be way much easier? (Putting a 213 bezel into the 149)

Any way....call me crazy but I am bit tired of automatics. I would LOVE to see this same watch with a good Seiko quartz movement.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Gonza said:


> This is awesome. I have both SPB149 and 213 , but this combination rocks.
> Not sure why you say that you plan to stick a 149 dial on a 213. Wouldn't the opposite be way much easier? (Putting a 213 bezel into the 149)
> 
> Any way....call me crazy but I am bit tired of automatics. I would LOVE to see this same watch with a good Seiko quartz movement.


I'd like better options in the $500 - $1000 range and if that included a 7C Quartz movement that would awesome. Doesnt need 300+ M WR or fancy shrouds like a tuna. But a Sumo level quality watch with a more robust quartz would b great.

Of course in no way do I expect that to happen, lol!


----------



## diver's 300

Will there be a new SKX in 2022?


----------



## hoss

diver's 300 said:


> Will there be a new SKX in 2022?


Looking forward for Seiko to make to a new SKX007 and SKX009 diver soon in 2022.


----------



## johncomer

hoss said:


> Looking forward for Seiko to make to a new SKX007 and SKX009 diver soon in 2022.


That would be nice but I'd rather see Seiko bring back the Bullhead and please not a LImited Edition.


----------



## hoss

johncomer said:


> That would be nice but I'd rather see Seiko bring back the Bullhead and please not a LImited Edition.


Yes, the Bullhead and the 6139 Pogue both with the automatic movement.


----------



## MrDisco99

diver's 300 said:


> Will there be a new SKX in 2022?


No


----------



## Davekaye90

Gonza said:


> This is awesome. I have both SPB149 and 213 , but this combination rocks.
> Not sure why you say that you plan to stick a 149 dial on a 213. Wouldn't the opposite be way much easier? (Putting a 213 bezel into the 149)
> 
> Any way....call me crazy but I am bit tired of automatics. I would LOVE to see this same watch with a good Seiko quartz movement.


It actually makes way more financial sense to do it the way I did it. SPB213s you can get new for around $1K. Good luck getting a 149 for that, even used. 149 dials are readily available and affordable as far as OEM dials go. Getting a 213 bezel, dunno who (if anyone) might have one of those. You could try to get a whole SPB213 case assembly, maybe, but again, good luck. I'm not saying it can't be done (I bought an SPB185 case assembly for another mod so clearly it can) but it's not easy. You can't just go on eBay and get one like you can with OEM dials.

Swap the 149 dial in a 213, and you've got a spare 213 dial you can easily sell to anyone, as it'll fit literally any Seiko diver (with dial dots for 4 o'clock crown cases), any Seiko 5 that uses a 28.5mm dial, any of the AM cases, etc. Do the reverse, and you've got a spare 149 bezel that nobody will want.

Once I got my first auto, I pretty much lost all interest in quartz forever. The new solar Cartier Tank is cool, but I don't actually want one.


----------



## golffoxtrot

Davekaye90 said:


> I've had a few no-date microbrand divers with ghost date positions and it hasn't bothered me, but I get it, especially now that it seems easier to source no-date movements. NTH themselves started putting the 90S5 into their no-date models so there wouldn't be a ghost date.


I have a baltic HMS and it didn't bother me either, but then I got the Hodinkee Timex Q and notices that they took it out and so now it bothers me alot


----------



## timetellinnoob

'bring back the SKX' again? why... would they do that? they spent years trying to kill it, _still _seem to be making it, and then _also _make the 5 sport version. not to mention the SRP line seems to have been the honest closest real replacement of it... not in case shape but in it's the afforable basic 'classic' shape ISO diver they offer. the 6309 used to also hold this spot until the 6309 with that thinner case (that eventually became the SKX) replaced it originally. it's the current of THAT line continuation. =) it just got fatter again.


----------



## josayeee

You seem very much like that youtube guy with a similar name haha



timetellinnoob said:


> 'bring back the SKX' again? why... would they do that? they spent years trying to kill it, _still _seem to be making it, and then _also _make the 5 sport version. not to mention the SRP line seems to have been the honest closest real replacement of it... not in case shape but in it's the afforable basic 'classic' shape ISO diver they offer. the 6309 used to also hold this spot until the 6309 with that thinner case (that eventually became the SKX) replaced it originally. it's the current of THAT line continuation. =) it just got fatter again.


----------



## timetellinnoob

josayeee said:


> You seem very much like that youtube guy with a similar name haha


hmm. wonder what the name actually is.


----------



## timetellinnoob

make no mistake i'd love an "SKX for 2021" but i just can't see it happening, no matter who i sound like. slightly 'updated' visual cues, but undoubtedly an SKX, i would take. but given the chance, they'd ruin it tbh


----------



## Davekaye90

golffoxtrot said:


> I have a baltic HMS and it didn't bother me either, but then I got the Hodinkee Timex Q and notices that they took it out and so now it bothers me alot


----------



## Davekaye90

timetellinnoob said:


> make no mistake i'd love an "SKX for 2021" but i just can't see it happening, no matter who i sound like. slightly 'updated' visual cues, but undoubtedly an SKX, i would take. but given the chance, they'd ruin it tbh


I mean....that's kinda what these are. NH movement replacing the 7S, Sapphire, still 200M with a threaded crown. What else would you want from a "modernized" SKX?


----------



## timetellinnoob

Davekaye90 said:


> I mean....that's kinda what these are. NH movement replacing the 7S, Sapphire, still 200M with a threaded crown. What else would you want from a "modernized" SKX?


A seiko logo. maybe even an applied one lol

it could also have an updated case shape/sculpt/some major visual change, without changing size classes.


----------



## Davekaye90

timetellinnoob said:


> A seiko logo. maybe even an applied one lol
> 
> it could also have an updated case shape/sculpt/some major visual change, without changing size classes.


So....this?


----------



## clyde_frog

golffoxtrot said:


> The biggest auto market in the world is actually China and they have next to 0 manual.


Please don't pull made up .... out of your arse. China is pretty evenly split between both, 2 minutes googling will tell you that.


----------



## noenmon

Whoa, so many new watches!


----------



## Gonza

Davekaye90 said:


> It actually makes way more financial sense to do it the way I did it. SPB213s you can get new for around $1K. Good luck getting a 149 for that, even used. 149 dials are readily available and affordable as far as OEM dials go. Getting a 213 bezel, dunno who (if anyone) might have one of those. You could try to get a whole SPB213 case assembly, maybe, but again, good luck. I'm not saying it can't be done (I bought an SPB185 case assembly for another mod so clearly it can) but it's not easy. You can't just go on eBay and get one like you can with OEM dials.
> 
> Swap the 149 dial in a 213, and you've got a spare 213 dial you can easily sell to anyone, as it'll fit literally any Seiko diver (with dial dots for 4 o'clock crown cases), any Seiko 5 that uses a 28.5mm dial, any of the AM cases, etc. Do the reverse, and you've got a spare 149 bezel that nobody will want.
> 
> Once I got my first auto, I pretty much lost all interest in quartz forever. The new solar Cartier Tank is cool, but I don't actually want one.


Makes sense !!! Thanks!


----------



## golffoxtrot

mi6_ said:


> Tons of people drive manuals in Canada. I have always owned at least 1 manual car for the last 20 years. Very common for sporty cars to have manuals in Canada. Just off the top of my head, Honda: Civic Si & Type R (both only available with manual), Golf GTI & Golf R, Ford Fiesta ST, Focus RS and Mustang, Hyundai Veloster N, Toyota FR-S, Subaru: BRZ, WRX and STi (Forester and Crosstrek still available with manual too), Chevy Camaro and Corvette (7th gen and earlier) and many Porsche, BMW owners among others.
> 
> While I agree the vast majority of the public doesn't buy manual cars, there is a small group of enthusiast drivers such as myself in Canada who will continue to buy and drive manuals for as long as they exist.





clyde_frog said:


> Please don't pull made up .... out of your arse. China is pretty evenly split between both, 2 minutes googling will tell you that.


Have you been to China? As a Canadian expat living in China for almost 5 years, that has been shopping for a new car, I can tell you first hand that if you want to buy a car here you hardly can find manuals. (and as someone who also bought a car in Canada, its way easier to find in Canada than here). So its personal experience, definitely not made up at all.

I tried to google, but the link I found that shows the "50:50" you quote" is dead so I can't see what the data is really saying.

but this link Global & Chinese Automotive Transmission Industry Analysis & Outlook, 2018-2023 - ResearchAndMarkets.com seems to show a "42%" share for MT, however this includes "Semi-Automatics" (ie. no clutch) and also includes commercial vehicles, which make sense for trucks and stuff like that.

But for a passenger vehicle, I stand by my next to 0 comment, anyone whos spent any real time here will tell you that too. So with the world's biggest markets moving in this direction, Manual will be a tiny niche at best as the years go by and everyone gets electrified too. Also its easy to test, just pick any model you see with a MT, and go to the China website and see if you can get it as an option. All those cars you listed up top, Civic, Fiesta, Focus Mustang, Golf, WRZ etc etc.. are also super rare to see on the road in China too...


----------



## Watchyouloved

hoss said:


> Looking forward for Seiko to make to a new SKX007 and SKX009 diver soon in 2022.


Would they though? Didn't the seiko 5 sport kind of take it's place? The 5kx is a skx shell. Only thing it doesn't have is screw down crown, lume pip at 12, 100m extra of WR. Everything else is an improvement, wouldn't make sense to have another watch in the same exact shell.


----------



## timetellinnoob

Davekaye90 said:


> So....this?


nah, that has a 3 oclock unguarded crown, and 20mm lugs. and no day, and a magnifier =) (but honestly, it truly is it's own beast, the mini turtle)

also would appreciate Seiko using red print for DIVER'S again!

but as mentioned, the SRP Turtle seems much more like it's the 'new' SKX. don't know why people are so against that concept. i guess even if they 'slimmed' the SRP back down, it'd be something new, but a slightly bigger SKX.

i think Deep Blue did an SKX homage; they upsized it a little bit.


----------



## diver's 300

hoss said:


> Looking forward for Seiko to make to a new SKX007 and SKX009 diver soon in 2022.


I agree. Also another model with a smaller case would be great, like a new 38.5mm "SKX013".


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Are you people really having a slap-fight about cars in China?! Go make your own thread.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

I wish Seiko would base their business decisions on what I want and resume production of watches I never had a chance to buy or sold off before they were discontinued. I also wish Seiko would also make small upgrades to these models and price it competitively with grey market prices ten years ago. It cannot be too difficult to add and remove features because I just thought of it without all the resources Seiko has to make it happen. They just need to create a new movement reference and then add that movement and corresponding parts to their parts catalog then manufacture and sell enough watches and OEM parts through Seiko Instruments to make it cost effective for them and more importantly, cost effective for me. Sure, this would flood the market with excess movements and devalue all the extra NH35 and other OEM parts already produced but it would also lower the cost for microbrands and cheap AliExpress watches. For me, the watch enthusiast community, the mass market, and Seiko, this is a classic a win-win-indifferent-win-likely-win-based-on-my-limited-knowledge-of-their-business scenario. If Seiko did that, I would definitely think about buying one of them at deep discount on Amazon Prime Day.


----------



## mconlonx

Waiting for Seiko to re-issue the SKX as an SLA limited release in 40 years, then a more affordable general release the following year, which at that point would be something like $2400. Will then be looking to pick one up used, at $1800. But only if various elements don't align - Seiko will have fixed QC issues at that point, but in a nod to the past, they will intentionally mis-align the chapter ring and bezel insert as proof of authenticity.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

mconlonx said:


> Waiting for Seiko to re-issue the SKX as an SLA limited release in 40 years, then a more affordable general release the following year, which at that point would be something like $2400. Will then be looking to pick one up used, at $1800. But only if various elements don't align - Seiko will have fixed QC issues at that point, but in a nod to the past, they will intentionally mis-align the chapter ring and bezel insert as proof of authenticity.


To do it right, they will have to make the general release in an oversized 44mm case then make a proper 42mm general release two years later.


----------



## timetellinnoob

Mr. James Duffy said:


> To do it right, they will have to make the general release in an oversized 44mm case then make a proper 42mm general release two years later.


thus, the quandry. do we really want them to make a new one when they'll just do it wrong? they'd have to do it tHe WaY i WaNt oR tHeY mIgHt As wElL nOt TrY


----------



## mi6_

diver's 300 said:


> I agree. Also another model with a smaller case would be great, like a new 38.5mm "SKX013".


There already is except it's a 38.5mm solar quartz instead of automatic: SNE573P1 (Hyperlinked)


----------



## Davekaye90

diver's 300 said:


> I agree. Also another model with a smaller case would be great, like a new 38.5mm "SKX013".


----------



## Watchyouloved

I just want them to make an orange dialed monster and different colored srp 62mas variants. They already gave a navy blue monster so all they need to do is stick an orange dial to it !! Lol other colors would be welcomed as well. Not asking for much here


----------



## WatchAddicted21

Aliens Exist said:


> New "Limited Edition" model *SDGC031 *to commemorate _Seiko Brightz 15th Anniversary (2000-2015)_ coming in november 2015. Specs: 6R21 caliber, DiaShield coating, onyx mineral on the crown and traditionally the dial decorated with 15 blue sapphire gems. *888 pcs* will be made.
> 
> 
> 
> Previously released Brightz 15th Anniversary watches:
> 
> 
> *SDGZ015 *- Cal.8R48 titanium mechanical chronograph with 15 blue sapphire on the dial. 500 pcs made (January 2015)
> 
> 
> *SAGA189* - Cal.8B54 radio wave controlled solar watch with 15 blue saphires on the bezel and 7 diamonds on retrograde day indicator. 500 pcs made (June 2015)
> 
> Will be released soon:
> 
> 
> *SAGA203 *- Cal.8B92 radio wave controlled solar chronograph with 15 blue sapphire on the dial. 1500 pcs will be made (October 2015)


oh man that white and blue is looking mighty fine!


----------



## GirchyGirchy

WatchAddicted21 said:


> oh man that white and blue is looking mighty fine!


Hell yeah, bet it looked great six years ago!


----------



## hoss

I want them to bring back the Pogue 6139 automatic chronograph with the gold dial, rotating inner bezel with the outer Pepsi tachometer bezel.


----------



## dragonemperor-92

Anyone knows if there will be another seiko shogun in the future and when it will be released if yes?


----------



## Stephen90s

Lucio Ventrone said:


> Anyone knows if there will be another seiko shogun in the future and when it will be released if yes?


i thought there was an original one and a Prospex one? Do u mean an update on the Prospex one?


----------



## Galaga

hoss said:


> I want them to bring back the Pogue 6139 automatic chronograph with the gold dial, rotating inner bezel with the outer Pepsi tachometer bezel.


You're not the only one.


----------



## mi6_

Lucio Ventrone said:


> Anyone knows if there will be another seiko shogun in the future and when it will be released if yes?


They just released new updated Shoguns:

SPB189 J1 SPB189J1 | Prospex | Seiko Watch Corporation










SPB19J1 SPB191J1 | Prospex | Seiko Watch Corporation


----------



## 59yukon01

^^^ I've got the original Shogun and imo those are not even close to what I'd call "new and proved", especially with that awful wart over the date.

More like the Shogone.


----------



## A Single White Female

timetellinnoob said:


> 'bring back the SKX' again? why... would they do that? they spent years trying to kill it, _still _seem to be making it, and then _also _make the 5 sport version. not to mention the SRP line seems to have been the honest closest real replacement of it... not in case shape but in it's the afforable basic 'classic' shape ISO diver they offer. the 6309 used to also hold this spot until the 6309 with that thinner case (that eventually became the SKX) replaced it originally. it's the current of THAT line continuation. =) it just got fatter again.


And honestly, the Turtle is better than the SKX in every way. The crown being recessed into the case makes it even more comfortable. Turtle has perhaps the most functional and comfortable bracelet ever. The Turtle hacks, handwinds, and is missing the awful aberrations that the edge of SKX crystal had. The Turtle you can read from even the most extreme angle with no distortion. It is honestly the perfect watch IMO.


----------



## MrDisco99

A Single White Female said:


> And honestly, the Turtle is better than the SKX in every way. The crown being recessed into the case makes it even more comfortable. Turtle has perhaps the most functional and comfortable bracelet ever. The Turtle hacks, handwinds, and is missing the awful aberrations that the edge of SKX crystal had. The Turtle you can read from even the most extreme angle with no distortion. It is honestly the perfect watch IMO.


All of that is correct... and yet I'd never trade my SKX for a turtle. The heart wants what it wants.


----------



## mi6_

59yukon01 said:


> ^^^ I've got the original Shogun and imo those are not even close to what I'd call "new and proved", especially with that awful wart over the date.
> 
> More like the Shogone.


I'd have to agree with this statement, though admittedly I've never seen or handled the original in person. I could say the same thing about the current Monsters. Much prefer gen 1-3. Seiko ruined the gen 4 Seiko Monsters as well&#8230;.


----------



## 59yukon01

mi6_ said:


> I'd have to agree with this statement, though admittedly I've never seen or handled the original in person. I could say the same thing about the current Monsters. Much prefer gen 1-3. Seiko ruined the gen 4 Seiko Monsters as well&#8230;.


Agree about the current lineup of Monsters. After Gen 2 they started to go downhill, especially when they added that huge wart over the day & date.


----------



## Tickstart

I don't like the updating of the SBBN 300m Tunas. I mean, I DO like (in theory anyway) the throwback, retro handset and such but... Somehow the infamous "tuna hands" fit the SBBN so much better. The SBBN033 for example, there's nothing like it. The "new" version (SBBN049) doesn't resemble it at all, it's a completely different look. It doesn't look bad per se but I just miss the "original" (even though the new one looks more like the true original if I'm not mistaken).


----------



## TwoDads

Tickstart said:


> I don't like the updating of the SBBN 300m Tunas. I mean, I DO like (in theory anyway) the throwback, retro handset and such but... Somehow the infamous "tuna hands" fit the SBBN so much better. The SBBN033 for example, there's nothing like it. The "new" version (SBBN049) doesn't resemble it at all, it's a completely different look. It doesn't look bad per se but I just miss the "original" (even though the new one looks more like the true original if I'm not mistaken).


Happy to be corrected but didn't the 'tuna hands' first appear in the monster? That's my understanding at least, and why they're referred to as 'monster hands' in most places. Personally I like the reintroduction of the original 'tuna hands' as per the 7549-7010 and SBBN015. There's nothing else quite like it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Tickstart said:


> I don't like the updating of the SBBN 300m Tunas. I mean, I DO like (in theory anyway) the throwback, retro handset and such but... Somehow the infamous "tuna hands" fit the SBBN so much better. The SBBN033 for example, there's nothing like it. The "new" version (SBBN049) doesn't resemble it at all, it's a completely different look. It doesn't look bad per se but I just miss the "original" (even though the new one looks more like the true original if I'm not mistaken).


The previous generation Tuna has a simplified version of the Monster hands with the fat arrow hour hand. I prefer this handset because it is a lot more legible in any amount of light. The current generation Tuna's handset is closer to the classic diver hands Seiko used on the SKX and other models from the 1960s through today.

My issue with the current generation Prospex Tuna is with its markers. The round hour markers at 12, 6, and 9 o'clock are larger circles than the other markers but not significantly so. Had they added a concentric circle and/or a radial tail pointing to the center, it would have been a near perfect design. However as is, I think they are relatively larger to the other markers just enough to look like a mistake.

I am biased because I have a SBBN033 but I like how the presence of Marine Master text on the dial, Prospex logo on the crown (I would prefer an Seiko S), and the new hands and markers make the previous generation a bit of a transition model.


----------



## lexminute

mi6_ said:


> There already is except it's a 38.5mm solar quartz instead of automatic: SNE573P1 (Hyperlinked)
> 
> View attachment 16014659


Wow, this one's awesome. Has that submariner feel to it. 
But I do wonder why it costs as much as some midrange Seiko mechanicals? Does the Solar movement really cost that much or is it overengineered somewhat?


----------



## valuewatchguy

lexminute said:


> Wow, this one's awesome. Has that submariner feel to it.
> But I do wonder why it costs as much as some midrange Seiko mechanicals? Does the Solar movement really cost that much or is it overengineered somewhat?


Pssst&#8230;.just keep this between us but I think Seiko has been raising their prices over the past 18 months.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

lexminute said:


> Wow, this one's awesome. Has that submariner feel to it.
> But I do wonder why it costs as much as some midrange Seiko mechanicals? Does the Solar movement really cost that much or is it overengineered somewhat?


I agree with you. So I took this new presage as an example and compared it to the SNE575 (Padi solar diver)










They're both msrp of exactly $675 CAD.
I would appreciate some extra insight (from the more seasoned vets out there)

My comparison of the pricing equality:

WR: 200m vs 50m
Crystal : Hardlex vs Sapphire 
Lume : Both Lumibrite (maybe the diver has to have brighter lume for ISO purposes) ?

That's all I've got really. Also, this is another opinion related question, but between the 2, which one is the better watch for an everyday beater?

?


----------



## MrDisco99

Judging from the orientation of the numbers, it looks like the bezel on that Presage is fixed.


----------



## valuewatchguy

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Also, this is another opinion related question, but between the 2, which one is the better watch for an everyday beater?
> 
> 😎


as a general statement a solar powered diver with sapphire will always win as an everyday beater against a faux timing bezel with less water resistance, hardlex, and a mechanical movement.

though i have seen people claim their speedy is their beater, so your mileage may vary according to the size of your wallet. Good luck


----------



## Saswatch

MrDisco99 said:


> Judging from the orientation of the numbers, it looks like the bezel on that Presage is fixed.


Yep. Fixed bezel. Weird.


----------



## lexminute

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I agree with you. So I took this new presage as an example and compared it to the SNE575 (Padi solar diver)
> 
> View attachment 16022669
> 
> 
> They're both msrp of exactly $675 CAD.
> I would appreciate some extra insight (from the more seasoned vets out there)
> 
> My comparison of the pricing equality:
> 
> WR: 200m vs 50m
> Crystal : Hardlex vs Sapphire
> Lume : Both Lumibrite (maybe the diver has to have brighter lume for ISO purposes) ?
> 
> That's all I've got really. Also, this is another opinion related question, but between the 2, which one is the better watch for an everyday beater?


Between the two, I'd go for the Solar for a beater.

I love the beater aesthetics but I still could not justify getting this similarly-priced Solars over the other mech Prospexes (e.g. baby tuna, baby alpinist)... I might have to wait to get one in the secondary market instead


----------



## hoss

Saswatch said:


> Yep. Fixed bezel. Weird.


Seiko has cheapened their 100 meter watches by putting fake bezels on them that look like a rotating bezel, but it isn't. Citizen is doing the same thing to their watches. Back in the 70's, Seiko used to put real rotating bezels on their cheaper priced diver's watches. They no longer do this anymore. It's a shame that they don't do it anymore.


----------



## JapanJames

That watch is not a diver and not meant to be a diver (the 60s presage model).
I think it was just a stylistic choice. If it were a diver it would be a prospex anyway, not presage.

It's a shame because the 60s model has a very nice look to it. I don't think Seiko would release a modern diver with so little lume though.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

valuewatchguy said:


> lexminute said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this one's awesome. Has that submariner feel to it.
> But I do wonder why it costs as much as some midrange Seiko mechanicals? Does the Solar movement really cost that much or is it overengineered somewhat?
> 
> 
> 
> Pssst&#8230;.just keep this between us but I think Seiko has been raising their prices over the past 18 months
Click to expand...

I think we are also seeing these at retail price right now (or with a nominal discount) because they are relatively new. The best I have seen is 25% off at ADs. They have not trickled into the gray market yet and if trends continue, they will have a short lifespan in the gray market. There was a time when we would see new releases at a 30-40% discount immediately on the gray market and they would be available at that price for years, but now it takes longer to show up on the gray market and the supply dries up within a year. Seiko's efforts to limit the flow of their watches going from their ADs into the gray market seem to be working, at least it seems so to me who longs for the day when a Blue Spark was USD $250 and an SKX was $150.


----------



## mleok

timetellinnoob said:


> There are Grand Seiko no-date divers too. it's why i don't think they'd ever do it on a lower end diver. for whatever reason, Seiko generally seems to stick to it's '5' things across all lines (one of which is it never _doesn't _include a date feature), even when it's not selling 5's. except in the rare case of something like an open-heart, which i guess can't have a date wheel. but for the most part, yea, i think Seiko will continue to date 99% of all models like they always have.


I believe Seiko 5s always include a day-date complication, it's one of the defining characteristics of the line.


----------



## mleok

Davekaye90 said:


> No-dates are a harder sell to the average watch buying public, even Monta, which is an enthusiast focused brand, has commented that it was hard for them to sell the no-date Oceanking, and they won't be doing any more of them. It just makes good business sense not to bother doing a no-date variant. Same reason why most auto manufacturers have stopped offering manual transmissions. There's a few very vocal people that say they want them, but no one actually buys them.


Longines also discontinued the no date Legend Diver, and replaced it with a date version instead.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Mr. James Duffy said:


> at least it seems so to me who longs for the day when a Blue Spark was USD $250 and an SKX was $150.


✌


----------



## Watchyouloved

valuewatchguy said:


> as a general statement a solar powered diver with sapphire will always win as an everyday beater against a faux timing bezel with less water resistance, hardlex, and a mechanical movement.
> 
> though i have seen people claim their speedy is their beater, so your mileage may vary according to the size of your wallet. Good luck


A speedy as a beater! Wow I can't imagine that maybe a seamaster yeah but a speedy is just a little over, not just financially but it just doesn't look like a watch you could beat unless maybe it's an old one lol

also I just think chronograph beaters are kind of a weird thing. I can't imagine a more complicated watch being a beater as opposed to a diver or a regular simple sport watch such as a sarb or an explorer.


----------



## mconlonx

Saswatch said:


> Yep. Fixed bezel. Weird.


I feel the same about the Rolex Exp II...


----------



## fillerbunny

Watchyouloved said:


> A speedy as a beater! Wow I can't imagine that maybe a seamaster yeah but a speedy is just a little over, not just financially but it just doesn't look like a watch you could beat unless maybe it's an old one lol
> 
> also I just think chronograph beaters are kind of a weird thing. I can't imagine a more complicated watch being a beater as opposed to a diver or a regular simple sport watch such as a sarb or an explorer.


Some speedies do look kinda beaterish to me ?


----------



## Tomc1944

New Seiko 5 SRPG63. Love the looks.


----------



## Brathahn0

TwoDads said:


> Happy to be corrected but didn't the 'tuna hands' first appear in the monster? That's my understanding at least, and why they're referred to as 'monster hands' in most places. Personally I like the reintroduction of the original 'tuna hands' as per the 7549-7010 and SBBN015. There's nothing else quite like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Long time lurker, finally registered here&#8230; ? Speaking of Tunas, while I love them and have a SBBN025, they are a bit impractical, end up wearing it in the kitchen while cooking&#8230;. ?‍♂

Now I recently got my hand on an almost perfect 7C43-7010 and I'm just loving it. I know Quartz is a controversial topic but it's just so convenient and the precision of this 35 year old watch it just plain impressive. Calling It a Quartz SKX is not doing it justice at all... Crown at 4 o'clock is where it should be, not at 3 something (I may be slightly OCD&#8230. I wish they would re-release it as solar model, similar to what they did with the SNE573 who's "grandparent" I recently came across in an old Seiko catalog online.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Brathahn0 said:


> Now I recently got my hand on an almost perfect 7C43-7010 and I'm just loving it. I know Quartz is a controversial topic but it's just so convenient and the precision of this 35 year old watch it just plain impressive.


I have its predecessor, the 6548, which is also a great little watch.

If you're looking for something similarly interesting that's solar (and titanium!), check out the SBDN and SBCB models. I picked up a very nice SBDN005 last year, swapped the scratched crystal for a double domed SKX013 sapphire, and just love it. It's far better looking than the new solar diver, IMO.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

GirchyGirchy said:


> Brathahn0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I recently got my hand on an almost perfect 7C43-7010 and I'm just loving it. I know Quartz is a controversial topic but it's just so convenient and the precision of this 35 year old watch it just plain impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> I have its predecessor, the 6548, which is also a great little watch.
> 
> If you're looking for something similarly interesting that's solar (and titanium!), check out the SBDN and SBCB models. I picked up a very nice SBDN005 last year, swapped the scratched crystal for a double domed SKX013 sapphire, and just love it. It's far better looking than the new solar diver, IMO.
Click to expand...

I managed to get their titanium cousin-the 7C43-6A00 "Baby Ashtray"-but I had to buy another one to get a donor part (the crown and stem assembly) after Seiko refused to service it due to it having mostly discontinued titanium parts.


----------



## Brathahn0

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I managed to get their titanium cousin-the 7C43-6A00 "Baby Ashtray"-but I had to buy another one to get a donor part (the crown and stem assembly) after Seiko refused to service it due to it having mostly discontinued titanium parts.
> View attachment 16023906


I did buy a 7C43-6010 by accident as well, and at first I was really put off by the 37.5 mm size, but weirdly it's growing on me, and I'm usually more in the 42 to 44 mm range. Been wearing it while being a desk diver and it basically disappears because it's so light, the larger 7C43-7010 never does that but has more presence of course. I think bottom line for me with Seiko Quarz is: They simply don't make them like that anymore, with the exception of the Tuna. Shame&#8230;


----------



## Aussiehoudini

Any thoughts on the new "limited edition" Monster?









Seiko Limited Edition Black Ion Monster Automatic with Rubber Dive Strap #SRPH13


Seiko Limited Edition Black Ion Monster Automatic with Rubber Dive Strap #SRPH13




longislandwatch.com


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Aussiehoudini said:


> Any thoughts on the new "limited edition" Monster?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Limited Edition Black Ion Monster Automatic with Rubber Dive Strap #SRPH13
> 
> 
> Seiko Limited Edition Black Ion Monster Automatic with Rubber Dive Strap #SRPH13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longislandwatch.com


The fitted rubber strap is the only thing I like about it but I admit I am biased against PVD coated watches. Black touch-up paint pens for firearms seem to work well enough to hide scratches but one can only do that so many times.


----------



## big man

big man said:


> SBXD003 | セイコーウオッチ
> 
> 
> セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simple three-hand GPS with no city codes or UTC numbers? I'm in love.
> 
> The bezel is ceramic, which is pretty cool. MSRP is higher than I expected at 187k JPY (about 1700 USD), but I think this might be my first "nice" watch. Just gotta wait until July to see if I like the black or blue better.


I saw these last time I went out shopping and I wasn't impressed. My wallet is happy, though


----------



## One-Seventy

JapanJames said:


> That watch is not a diver and not meant to be a diver (the 60s presage model).
> I think it was just a stylistic choice. If it were a diver it would be a prospex anyway, not presage.


Yup. When all you have is a hammer...


----------



## One-Seventy

hoss said:


> Seiko has cheapened their 100 meter watches by putting fake bezels on them that look like a rotating bezel, but it isn't. Citizen is doing the same thing to their watches. Back in the 70's, Seiko used to put real rotating bezels on their cheaper priced diver's watches. They no longer do this anymore. It's a shame that they don't do it anymore.


This isn't a dive watch. Seiko has in fact put a functioning bezel on every single dive watch they make.


----------



## konners

Aussiehoudini said:


> Any thoughts on the new "limited edition" Monster?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Limited Edition Black Ion Monster Automatic with Rubber Dive Strap #SRPH13
> 
> 
> Seiko Limited Edition Black Ion Monster Automatic with Rubber Dive Strap #SRPH13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longislandwatch.com


Looks pretty cool to me. But I'm not so keen on the lume colour chosen. Also, weary of black coated watches.


----------



## AlexxvD

Mr. James Duffy said:


> The fitted rubber strap is the only thing I like about it but I admit I am biased against PVD coated watches. Black touch-up paint pens for firearms seem to work well enough to hide scratches but one can only do that so many times.


That strap is not fitted.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Brathahn0

Brathahn0 said:


> I did buy a 7C43-6010 by accident as well, and at first I was really put off by the 37.5 mm size, but weirdly it's growing on me, and I'm usually more in the 42 to 44 mm range. Been wearing it while being a desk diver and it basically disappears because it's so light, the larger 7C43-7010 never does that but has more presence of course. I think bottom line for me with Seiko Quarz is: They simply don't make them like that anymore, with the exception of the Tuna. Shame&#8230;


Some crappy phone pic comparison between the two 7C43's:


Brathahn0 said:


> I did buy a 7C43-6010 by accident as well, and at first I was really put off by the 37.5 mm size, but weirdly it's growing on me, and I'm usually more in the 42 to 44 mm range. Been wearing it while being a desk diver and it basically disappears because it's so light, the larger 7C43-7010 never does that but has more presence of course. I think bottom line for me with Seiko Quarz is: They simply don't make them like that anymore, with the exception of the Tuna. Shame&#8230;


Some crappy phone comparison picture between the two 7C43's



















And my current beater, all scratched up and bruised:










Somehow summer seems to be quartz time this year.... ?‍♂


----------



## lexminute

big man said:


> I saw these last time I went out shopping and I wasn't impressed. My wallet is happy, though


Curiois as to why weren't you impressed?

Anyhow, this seems to be a practical alternative to the GS SBGP015 for just around half the price.
And AFAIK, the most wearable (size-wise) and elegant (not counting the Gold LE) Astron to date.


----------



## big man

lexminute said:


> Curiois as to why weren't you impressed?
> 
> Anyhow, this seems to be a practical alternative to the GS SBGP015 for just around half the price.
> And AFAIK, the most wearable (size-wise) and elegant (not counting the Gold LE) Astron to date.


It could have been the shop's lighting, but the finishing didn't look that much better than the Presages they were next to, and the dial had a rougher texture than the pictures seem to show. I also didn't realize that the crystal has their "Super Clear Coating" on both sides, which is honestly the biggest dealbreaker to me because I'm paranoid about scratching the coating.

I'll give it a proper look next time I'm there, but my first impression wasn't as good as I was hoping for. The spec sheet is great, but at the price they're going for I'd rather just save a little bit more for one of the Grand Seiko SBGX series since the GPS function isn't really necessary for me.


----------



## Watchyouloved

fillerbunny said:


> Some speedies do look kinda beaterish to me 😕


Hahahaha


----------



## Watchyouloved

Aussiehoudini said:


> Any thoughts on the new "limited edition" Monster?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Limited Edition Black Ion Monster Automatic with Rubber Dive Strap #SRPH13
> 
> 
> Seiko Limited Edition Black Ion Monster Automatic with Rubber Dive Strap #SRPH13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longislandwatch.com


I want to like it but I'd prefer it to have orange lume. Looks weird having orange markers but green lume, unlike the white dialed Milgauss which had orange lume.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

AlexxvD said:


> That strap is not fitted.


Aw, then it is a hard pass for me. Oh well, it was not made for me but I am sure it is perfect for somebody.


----------



## Roc73

The limited edition Beatmaker srph19 / sbsa137 seems to be showing as sold out in quite a few places online, ahead of its August release. If you are keen on one its probably worth ordering quite soon


----------



## Watchyouloved

Roc73 said:


> The limited edition Beatmaker srph19 / sbsa137 seems to be showing as sold out in quite a few places online, ahead of its August release. If you are keen on one its probably worth ordering quite soon


Hard for US customers since it's not available anywhere for us yet


----------



## Roc73

Watchyouloved said:


> Hard for US customers since it's not available anywhere for us yet


Oooh that sucks. I assumed it had gone onto the seiko boutique websites at the same time globally


----------



## Ferretnose

It is listed on the Seiko USA website, as available in Sept., with a "Notify Me When Available" box...
...which I clicked on, of course.


----------



## Tickstart

Remember I said I didn't like the new SBBN049? Well, turns out I lied. Most of all to myself. I want one. However, this is Sweden and nothing except milk is sold here. I will have to come up with a way to get one without having to pay $3000 for it.


----------



## fillerbunny

Tickstart said:


> Remember I said I didn't like the new SBBN049? Well, turns out I lied. Most of all to myself. I want one. However, this is Sweden and nothing except milk is sold here. I will have to come up with a way to get one without having to pay $3000 for it.


The S23633J1 seems to be in stock in several Finnish stores at 1900€, I can't imagine they're harder to find west of the bay.


----------



## Tickstart

God damn that's a lot of money though... Silly money.


----------



## MKN

You can get the sbbn049/s23633j1 for ~1470€ from Urkompagniet.dk 
Use the code sommer20

I don’t know if they ship outside DK though.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

I have a local guy I'm trying to support (well, not so local anymore since I moved across the country) so I sent him a text. We'll see, I kinda wish he can't procure it so I don't have to make a decision to spend a couple months salary on a damn watch.


----------



## MKN

Tickstart said:


> I have a local guy I'm trying to support (well, not so local anymore since I moved across the country) so I sent him a text. We'll see, I kinda wish he can't procure it so I don't have to make a decision to spend a couple months salary on a damn watch.


If it doesn't feel right then you might end up with buyers remorse - maybe you should listen to your gut? 
Maybe wait until it's not a couple months salary for you.
(Unsolicited advice I know)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

Yeah we'll see. I'll give it some time.
I'm a little annoyed SEIKO has raised their prices so much without much apparent improvements.


----------



## chriscentro

SRPG65K1








My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## Watchyouloved

Tickstart said:


> I have a local guy I'm trying to support (well, not so local anymore since I moved across the country) so I sent him a text. We'll see, I kinda wish he can't procure it so I don't have to make a decision to spend a couple months salary on a damn watch.


*Couple MONTHS salary*?! Jeez !! This isn't a Patek or anything. Do you work retail? Really young living with parents? I imagine living costs more in the UK vs the US as well and the British pound sure is mightier than the dollar, right now anyhow.


----------



## Tickstart

If it's as expensive as I fear, and if it's a bad month then yes. Otherwise it could be closer to one month's. Either way, it's a ridiculous amount of money to spend on one item.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Tickstart said:


> If it's as expensive as I fear, and if it's a bad month then yes. Otherwise it could be closer to one month's. Either way, it's a ridiculous amount of money to spend on one item.


Oh I see, I guess it's all relative, there are people who buy $90k usd Patek Phillips and they could arguably sell them for even more than that and for them that's a relative bargain at msrp. The watch In question is around $2000 msrp?


----------



## Hippopotamodon

Watchyouloved said:


> *Couple MONTHS salary*?! Jeez !! This isn't a Patek or anything. Do you work retail? Really young living with parents? I imagine living costs more in the UK vs the US as well and the British pound sure is mightier than the dollar, right now anyhow.


You know, not everyone in the world receives the salaries you get in the US. Here in Greece for instance the basic salary is less than 600€, and we have to live with this money! So, at least where I live in the world, a 1500€ watch is three months salaries! It is called capitalism!


----------



## MKN

Hippopotamodon said:


> You know, not everyone in the world receives the salaries you get in the US. Here in Greece for instance the basic salary is less than 600€, and we have to live with this money! So, at least where I live in the world, a 1500€ watch is three months salaries! It is called capitalism!


I don't think the US is a good example of high mean wages (though I could be wrong). My understanding is that there are probably as many with very low wages as there with as in other places

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyouloved

Hippopotamodon said:


> You know, not everyone in the world receives the salaries you get in the US. Here in Greece for instance the basic salary is less than 600€, and we have to live with this money! So, at least where I live in the world, a 1500€ watch is three months salaries! It is called capitalism!


Yes, you're very right about that. I guess the economy of the US overall is decent enough where most could afford a watch like that relatively easy but then again there are a lot of people who couldn't afford it as well. It's just that there's a lot more people doing well
now compared to before so it seems like a lot of people have money now even though today there are just as many people in the US that just make enough to survive. Just depends on the bubble where you live and that kind of skews your view because you're only comparing and competing with people you see most closely around you. So for example if you live in a LA, you probably feel like a lot of people could afford something like that easily but same couldn't be said if you live in the hood.


----------



## Tickstart

I don't really see the "upgrade" to warrant the extra cash this fetches compared to the old SBBN033. It was 938 dollars on Seiya for the longest time, and the new version is like 1300? That's about 400 dollars more, quite a bit.

Unfortunately too, is that SEIKO always manages to mismatch accessories, I want the stainless steel bezel over the black one, but I want the rubber strap over the bracelet. And guess which watch comes with which.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Tickstart said:


> Unfortunately too, is that SEIKO always manages to mismatch accessories, I want the stainless steel bezel over the black one, but I want the rubber strap over the bracelet. And guess which watch comes with which.


And frustratingly, Seiko did the opposite with the previous generation Tuna where the stainless steel bezel SBBN033 came with a rubber strap instead of the bracelet.


----------



## Tickstart

Yeah there isn't a sane person on this earth that would pay $200 for THAT bracelet. And that's coming from someone who willingly replaced his Z22 rubber strap for $50 because that strap is awesome.

*edit: But wait! It has sapphire! Not hardlex. That's an improvement!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Tickstart said:


> Yeah there isn't a sane person on this earth that would pay $200 for THAT bracelet.


Sobriety is akin to sanity, right? (Looks over at my SBBN033 on _that_ OEM bracelet that I drunkenly bought at 3am...) 😂


----------



## hoss

Tickstart said:


> If it's as expensive as I fear, and if it's a bad month then yes. Otherwise it could be closer to one month's. Either way, it's a ridiculous amount of money to spend on one item.


It's too bad that all the countries in Europe charge a huge VAT tax on everything. Everything has gone up everywhere during the last few years.



Hippopotamodon said:


> You know, not everyone in the world receives the salaries you get in the US. Here in Greece for instance the basic salary is less than 600€, and we have to live with this money! So, at least where I live in the world, a 1500€ watch is three months salaries! It is called capitalism!


Yeah well, if you didn't have capitalism, you wouldn't have Seiko, Levi's, Basilopoulos Supermarkets, Fiat, and everything else that you use and consume on a daily basis over there in Greece. The reason why everything is so expensive is because of very low salaries over there in Greece and in most of Southern Europe and because of the high VAT taxes and inflation. Inflation is nothing else but a "hidden tax". Also, people who live in places like Cuba and North Korea that have communism don't have the luxury of having the things which are available for consumer consumption over there in Greece.


----------



## Tickstart

clyde_frog! +_+ missed you man.



hoss said:


> It's too bad that all the countries in Europe charge a huge VAT tax on everything. Everything has gone up everywhere during the last few years.


Indeed, our VAT is 25%, on top of the ~33% income tax we already suffer. Plus the middleman profit margin that also needs to be beefed up accordingly to account for more taxes. But I'm thankful for essentially free healthcare etc, expensive SEIKOs are a luxury problem.


----------



## MKN

hoss said:


> It's too bad that all the countries in Europe charge a huge VAT tax on everything. Everything has gone up everywhere during the last few years.
> 
> Yeah well, if you didn't have capitalism, you wouldn't have Seiko, Levi's, Basilopoulos Supermarkets, Fiat, and everything else that you use and consume on a daily basis over there in Greece. The reason why everything is so expensive is because of very low salaries over there in Greece and in most of Southern Europe and because of the high VAT taxes and inflation. Inflation is nothing else but a "hidden tax". Also, people who live in places like Cuba and North Korea that have communism don't have the luxury of having the things which are available for consumer consumption over there in Greece.


Why do Americans always take attacks on capitalism personally?

Also, there's nothing hidden about vat. It's right there and tax is in the name and everything. It's simple protectionism, something which America absolutely loves by the way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog

Tickstart said:


> clyde_frog! +_+ missed you man.


----------



## Watchyouloved

clyde_frog said:


> Are you trying to shame him or something? What's wrong with you? 3000 would be a couple of months salary for me too. Am I too poor to be on this forum in your opinion?


No, not at all actually and you can see that by reading the rest of my comments.

As others have also stated, if the watch is that expensive and you are on the fence of purchasing then maybe don't? Doesn't matter if it's seiko or Patek, your salary doesn't really matter, I was just caught off guard by the number because of living expenses etc.


----------



## Tickstart

No worries. Some of the most intelligent and well educated people I know make even less money than me, so I don't conflate financial success with self worth.


----------



## MrDisco99

MadsNilsson said:


> Why do Americans always take attacks on capitalism personally?


Because too many people in this country have forgotten the difference between ideology and patriotism


----------



## Watchyouloved

Tickstart said:


> No worries. Some of the most intelligent and well educated people I know make even less money than me, so I don't conflate financial success with self worth.


Yes exactly, I agree with your statement 100% and making more money doesn't necessarily result in a better life or make anyone better than anyone else. We are all truly blessed for what we have even if we have the luxury to buy a watch at all vs some who cannot afford to spend on recreational spending etc.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Anyone get any more info for the new grand seiko divers which are supposed to release later for the 140th?


----------



## fillerbunny

hoss said:


> It's too bad that all the countries in Europe charge a huge VAT tax on everything. Everything has gone up everywhere during the last few years.


I think political debate is off limits here like on most American forums, but I will still say that taxes are another way to pay for stuff that the individual pays himself in other systems, like education, day care and health care. They also maintain the infrastructure and a stable society by keeping the heads of those less fortunate above water.

I don't mind paying more for my stuff.


----------



## brandon\

fillerbunny said:


> I think political debate is off limits here like on most American forums, but I will still say that taxes are another way to pay for stuff that the individual pays himself in other systems, like education, day care and health care. They also maintain the infrastructure and a stable society by keeping ne heads of those less fortunate above water.
> 
> I don't mind paying more for my stuff.


I'm not getting my vacancies.

/s I'm fully vaccinated.


----------



## Tickstart

I think my guy uses a certain reseller/importer or whatever that has the new SBBN049 listed for 19998 SEK, approximately ~$2326 USD. Who here would pay that much? Not a rhetorical question, genuinely curious if my price sensibilities are out of whack.


----------



## Bradley_RTR

Nah, that's absurd.


----------



## MKN

That’s about what it retails for here as well. I wouldn’t buy locally unless heavily discounted.
Scandinavia is an expensive place to buy a watch..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners

Tickstart said:


> I think my guy uses a certain reseller/importer or whatever that has the new SBBN049 listed for 19998 SEK, approximately ~$2326 USD. Who here would pay that much? Not a rhetorical question, genuinely curious if my price sensibilities are out of whack.


I think the going rate here in ol' Blighty is about £1500.


----------



## [email protected]

As a fellow European who now lives in the US I feel your pain…. Having said this, have you tried using other resellers? Like Sakura watches? Or maybe even Buyee / Yahoo Auction Japan? They are available there for approx $1,500 - $1,600. Not sure how much your import tax is, but that could be a (cheaper) alternative? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fillerbunny

[email protected] said:


> As a fellow European who now lives in the US I feel your pain&#8230;. Having said this, have you tried using other resellers? Like Sakura watches? Or maybe even Buyee / Yahoo Auction Japan? They are available there for approx $1,500 - $1,600. Not sure how much your import tax is, but that could be a (cheaper) alternative?


Every seller on Rakuten seems to have the watch at the 187,000 JPY msrp, which is pretty much the Euro price without tax. Sakura do have the SBBN049 at -10%, which even with the 4700 JPY shipping makes it an ok deal. Still, I'd be looking at European stores with a -20% or even -25% coupon for full warranty - JDM watches have none outside Japan.


----------



## MKN

[email protected] said:


> As a fellow European who now lives in the US I feel your pain&#8230;. Having said this, have you tried using other resellers? Like Sakura watches? Or maybe even Buyee / Yahoo Auction Japan? They are available there for approx $1,500 - $1,600. Not sure how much your import tax is, but that could be a (cheaper) alternative?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does vary but assuming the other poster is also in Northern Europe it's probably not going to be cheap. 
For myself import tax, VAT and handling fees will add 30% to the price. I have done it before but prefer not to..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners

konners said:


> I think the going rate here in ol' Blighty is about £1500.


But Seiya has them for £1085 (subject to 20% VAT and handling fees).

I should note though the aforementioned is the international model S23633J1 not the SBBN049.


----------



## One-Seventy

hoss said:


> It's too bad that all the countries in Europe charge a huge VAT tax on everything. Everything has gone up everywhere during the last few years.


The US is the only major economy without a VAT system at all. In fact practically every country in the world has them, although some items in several of them are zero-rated. Some of the rates are not huge - Switzerland is in Europe, and its rate is less than 8%. However other rates have hovered around 18-20% for many years.

Also average inflation in Greece is running at way less than 1% pa.


----------



## One-Seventy

Watchyouloved said:


> *Couple MONTHS salary*?! Jeez !! This isn't a Patek or anything. Do you work retail? Really young living with parents? I imagine living costs more in the UK vs the US as well and the British pound sure is mightier than the dollar, right now anyhow.


At 1.39 to the dollar I beg to differ .


----------



## VincentG

Back to the subject at hand, I went by my local AD to look at the new 38.5mm solar PADI diver SNE575, my son has lusted after a mini-turtle and I like this watch a lot better and the price is just under $300 with discount but plus tax. They had quite a full case of Seiko divers, nice to browse through. The darth MM tuna was used but without a mark on it they were asking $2,000 for it.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

One-Seventy said:


> The US is the only major economy without a VAT system at all.


We have a local sales tax (the cumulative city, county, and state sales and use tax) here in the US that can be anywhere between 0% and 10.5% depending on where a purchase is made, but that pales in comparison to VAT or GST in other countries, at least from what I have experienced.



VincentG said:


> Back to the subject at hand, I went by my local AD to look at the new 38.5mm solar PADI diver SNE575, my son has lusted after a mini-turtle and I like this watch a lot better and the price is just under $300 with discount but plus tax.


Under $300 is an incredible bargain-certainly low enough to take the risk, especially if you can check for alignment issues-and you can sell it on for a break-even or small gain and still give the buyer a good deal if you decide it is not for you or your son.


----------



## lexminute

VincentG said:


> Back to the subject at hand, I went by my local AD to look at the new 38.5mm solar PADI diver SNE575, my son has lusted after a mini-turtle and I like this watch a lot better and the price is just under $300 with discount but plus tax. They had quite a full case of Seiko divers, nice to browse through. The darth MM tuna was used but without a mark on it they were asking $2,000 for it.
> View attachment 16034504
> View attachment 16034505
> View attachment 16034506
> View attachment 16034507


You're in the US? That's one heck of a deal below retail for a special edition model.


----------



## Tickstart

(I'm sorry to bring this up again, but my watchmaker fella quoted me 17100:- for the S23633J1 (SBBN049 or Tuna), which translates to ~1990 USD. Good on him, I really didn't expect him to budge at all, Sweden is so bureaucratic. The VAT is 25% on the average selling price around $1500 which would amount to $1875, so I can't realisticly get it any cheaper than that even if I imported it, which is nice in a way but of course sad at the same time. What do you think? I'm tempted, must admit.)


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

SEIKO SBDY109, "ICE FROST" mini turtle. I have one on order!









Prospex Turtle Mini 200M Automatic


The Mini Turtle swims into frosty waters — Embrace Seiko’s latest icy-cold iteration of their latest JDM (Japanese Domestic Model) Mini Turtle with a brilliant new textured dial revealing the accomplished Japanese craftsmanship from the well-loved brand. For many years, Seiko has provided us...




www.gnomonwatches.com


----------



## Tickstart

Uhh, that dial sends a shiver down my spine.. I've spent to much time in subarctic climates.


----------



## patunsorted

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> SEIKO SBDY109, "ICE FROST" mini turtle. I have one on order!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prospex Turtle Mini 200M Automatic
> 
> 
> The Mini Turtle swims into frosty waters — Embrace Seiko’s latest icy-cold iteration of their latest JDM (Japanese Domestic Model) Mini Turtle with a brilliant new textured dial revealing the accomplished Japanese craftsmanship from the well-loved brand. For many years, Seiko has provided us...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gnomonwatches.com


Dang that's a striking watch!


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

As they are limited I think they will appreciate in value. The frost monster tripled in what it was originally listed for.


----------



## fillerbunny

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> As they are limited I think they will appreciate in value. The frost monster tripled in what it was originally listed for.


The frost baby tuna, otoh, is still very much available. I guess the size is a bit much for many.


----------



## hoss

One-Seventy said:


> The US is the only major economy without a VAT system at all. In fact practically every country in the world has them, although some items in several of them are zero-rated. Some of the rates are not huge - Switzerland is in Europe, and its rate is less than 8%. However other rates have hovered around 18-20% for many years.
> 
> Also average inflation in Greece is running at way less than 1% pa.


Inflation is NOT 1% in Greece. It's more like 20%-35%. I have very close family in Greece and they always inform me of what's going on there economically. The salaries there are low, there's very high unemployment there and everything there is very expensive.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

fillerbunny said:


> The frost baby tuna, otoh, is still very much available. I guess the size is a bit much for many.


I think that's what kept it from selling well. It is bigger than the Monster by a significant amount.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

hoss said:


> Inflation is NOT 1% in Greece. It's more like 20%-35%. I have very close family in Greece and they always inform me of what's going on there economically. The salaries there are low, there's very high unemployment there and everything there is very expensive.


Inflation rate in Greece is currently 1%
Last year it was 0,25% or 25 *basis points*

I have a lot friends in Greece and used to work there; I agree salaries are low but that is the only part of your post I agree with.


----------



## hoss

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Inflation rate in Greece is currently 1%
> Last year it was 0,25% or 25 *basis points*
> 
> I have a lot friends in Greece and used to work there; I agree salaries are low but that is the only part of your post I agree with.


You didn't consider the cost of housing, gasoline, food and other necessities in your calculations. If you did, the inflation rate is 20% and more just like it is here in the USA when you consider these same things that I listed here.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

hoss said:


> You didn't consider the cost of housing, gasoline, food and other necessities in your calculations. If you did, the inflation rate is 20% and more just like it is here in the USA when you consider these same things that I listed here.


Nope. I didn't use some arbitrary mix of items of my own choosing; I referred to internationally published statistics. If inflation was currently 20% in the US then your economy would be a world class basket case; which it isn't.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tickstart said:


> (I'm sorry to bring this up again, but my watchmaker fella quoted me 17100:- for the S23633J1 (SBBN049 or Tuna), which translates to ~1990 USD. Good on him, I really didn't expect him to budge at all, Sweden is so bureaucratic. The VAT is 25% on the average selling price around $1500 which would amount to $1875, so I can't realisticly get it any cheaper than that even if I imported it, which is nice in a way but of course sad at the same time. What do you think? I'm tempted, must admit.)


There is no rational decision making tool that will tell you spending 2k on a watch is something you should do. This is a hobby of passion and often irational interest in a non-essential luxury good. If you like it and can afford it go for it. You seem like you have hunted down as good of a deal are you are able to get in your country.

I would suggest that you ask your watchmaker if he would give you 30 days and still honor that price. For you consider it a cooling off period to decide if you really love it enough to the spend the $. You didn't want it originally but now suddenly do. Your flurry of posts about it, seem to indicate lust rather than love. So once you know you have a solid deal waiting, and give yourself a chance to get your emotions in check, you might feel different.

For me personally I owned the 045 recently but had in the past 017,031, SD Tuna, Darth, solar tuna, baby tuna, and golden tuna. I thought the 045 was going to be my final and forever tuna. I ulimately came to the conclusion that it is my final and last tuna as I was selling it.

Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Off Topic...








While I understand the reason and how my participation here is a privilege granted by the forum, I would argue that the offending portion of my post was not making any political point but rather one that satirizes my country's sales tax system in lieu of VAT in the ongoing conversation about VAT and how it impacts the cost of a watch. Either way, fair play, moderators. Also, I would love it if you can change it to say, "Reason: Not funny."

Back to the tangential topic of VAT, is it a flat tax in most countries or are there thresholds depending on the type of item and its value? For more expensive watches like the Seiko Tuna, it just feels like a double eff you penalty.


----------



## hoss

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Off Topic...
> View attachment 16035503
> 
> While I understand the reason and how my participation here is a privilege granted by the forum, I would argue that the offending portion of my post was not making any political point but rather one that satirizes my country's sales tax system in lieu of VAT in the ongoing conversation about VAT and how it impacts the cost of a watch. Either way, fair play, moderators. Also, I would love it if you can change it to say, "Reason: Not funny."
> 
> Back to the tangential topic of VAT, is it a flat tax in most countries or are there thresholds depending on the type of item and its value? For more expensive watches like the Seiko Tuna, it just feels like a double eff you penalty.


Don't worry. There was nothing offending or offensive about your post. Everything is good so don't worry.


----------



## VincentG

Not new or up and coming but I had never seen one till it popped up on the SF.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

VincentG said:


> Not new or up and coming but I had never seen one till it popped up on the SF.
> View attachment 16035595


This is new to me, too! What is the diameter of these with the shroud? I've seen either conflicting measurements or have been confusing all the different solar Tunas in the last 3 years.


----------



## TinyHippo

H45.5mm x W45.9mm x D12.1mm


----------



## fillerbunny

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> I think that's what kept it from selling well. It is bigger than the Monster by a significant amount.


Yeah, the Monsters at 42ish mm aren't very big divers at all, whereas the Baby Tuna is a big hunk of steel.

I still kinda want one...


----------



## Watchyouloved

One-Seventy said:


> At 1.39 to the dollar I beg to differ .


----------



## TwoDads

fillerbunny said:


> Yeah, the Monsters at 42ish mm aren't very big divers at all, whereas the Baby Tuna is a big hunk of steel.
> 
> I still kinda want one...


But the lug to lug is shorter! Baby tunas wear better than the turtle or even the monster IMO. On paper it can be a turn off which is a big contributing factor to them not selling IMO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fillerbunny

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Off Topic...
> While I understand the reason and how my participation here is a privilege granted by the forum, I would argue that the offending portion of my post was not making any political point but rather one that satirizes my country's sales tax system in lieu of VAT in the ongoing conversation about VAT and how it impacts the cost of a watch. Either way, fair play, moderators. Also, I would love it if you can change it to say, "Reason: Not funny."


The reason for the edit isn't visible to others anyway :/ Thinly veiling any satire or criticism seems to avoid being flagged though!



> Back to the tangential topic of VAT, is it a flat tax in most countries or are there thresholds depending on the type of item and its value? For more expensive watches like the Seiko Tuna, it just feels like a double eff you penalty.


In Finland there are different rates of VAT, but most goods and services go at the highest rate of 24%. Most notable products with a lower rate include books, newspapers and magazines, pharmaceuticals and tickets to the movies or other shows with 14%. Stuff like health care and postal services are exempt from VAT.

Other EU countries have similar systems, with our rates being at the high end.

Any prices for consumer products and services are always shown including VAT, so you never really think about how much tax you're paying unless you like studying your receipts, import something from outside the EU or just lament how everything is so much cheaper in the US (except for all the things that aren't).


----------



## One-Seventy

hoss said:


> Inflation is NOT 1% in Greece. It's more like 20%-35%. I have very close family in Greece and they always inform me of what's going on there economically. The salaries there are low, there's very high unemployment there and everything there is very expensive.


I only go by the World Bank and the EC's own figures. Of course, they could be massaged too but what you describe is simply low purchasing power parity resulting (in part) from previously high inflation - not low inflation per se.


----------



## One-Seventy

Watchyouloved said:


> View attachment 16035889


Mea culpa - I meant 1.39 dollars!


----------



## VincentG

fillerbunny said:


> Yeah, the Monsters at 42ish mm aren't very big divers at all, whereas the Baby Tuna is a big hunk of steel.
> 
> I still kinda want one...


I have never really thought of my baby blue tuna as a "hunk of watch" like a 7548/7C46 tuna. It wears quite well I think.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

FFS, can we go back to the manual-equipped car circle jerk? If we're not going to talk about Seikos, at least make it be about cars.


----------



## VincentG

GirchyGirchy said:


> FFS, can we go back to the manual-equipped car circle jerk? If we're not going to talk about Seikos, at least make it be about cars.


Let's just stick with Seikos, not politics, not global currency values or gdp vs inflation or even cars 

Here is a new and upcoming SEIKOI had a chance to put my hands on, I can buy it for 25% off list and I think I am going to go back and get it to gift to my son. I don't think a better deal is going to come along and 38mm is his sweet spot, blue is his fav and the watch is super nice, same feel as the bracelet as my Sumo, everything in perfect alignment. My only complaint is the coin edging, a bit to far on the spacing and very soft edges, almost identical to my full size prospex solar. 1st pic is from the internet, the actual watch I looked at is front row 4th from the right.


----------



## Asiafish1967

Oooops, I just did a thing.

Ordered the Seiko SLA049 Naomi Uemura limited edition. Well, I don't have any color in my collection (other than black, stainless and gold), so it definitely fills an opening.


----------



## Tpp3975

Asiafish1967 said:


> Oooops, I just did a thing.
> 
> Ordered the Seiko SLA049 Naomi Uemura limited edition. Well, I don't have any color in my collection (other than black, stainless and gold), so it definitely fills an opening.


Congrats. Been eyeing that one myself but it looks large.


----------



## Asiafish1967

Tpp3975 said:


> Congrats. Been eyeing that one myself but it looks large.


My wrist is 7.75", so large is a good thing.


----------



## Tpp3975

Asiafish1967 said:


> My wrist is 7.75", so large is a good thing.


Yeah it will be perfect. 6.75 here. Not sure I have the you know what's to pull it off.


----------



## Watchyouloved

valuewatchguy said:


> There is no rational decision making tool that will tell you spending 2k on a watch is something you should do. This is a hobby of passion and often irational interest in a non-essential luxury good. If you like it and can afford it go for it. You seem like you have hunted down as good of a deal are you are able to get in your country.
> 
> I would suggest that you ask your watchmaker if he would give you 30 days and still honor that price. For you consider it a cooling off period to decide if you really love it enough to the spend the $. You didn't want it originally but now suddenly do. Your flurry of posts about it, seem to indicate lust rather than love. So once you know you have a solid deal waiting, and give yourself a chance to get your emotions in check, you might feel different.
> 
> For me personally I owned the 045 recently but had in the past 017,031, SD Tuna, Darth, solar tuna, baby tuna, and golden tuna. I thought the 045 was going to be my final and forever tuna. I ulimately came to the conclusion that it is my final and last tuna as I was selling it.
> 
> Good luck whatever you decide.


Sounds like you've had a lot of tunas so I must ask are you into or is anyone looking forward to picking up the "James Cameron deep sea" tuna lol S23635


----------



## Watchyouloved

Tpp3975 said:


> Yeah it will be perfect. 6.75 here. Not sure I have the you know what's to pull it off.


I'm at 6.5" and even I want a grandfather tuna ? I have a 52mm frogman g shock and everything else is 42mm and under but as I think about the frogman I'm not really scared of strapping on a 49mm tuna


----------



## Watchyouloved

Anyone know of any Steel (not black PCs) automatic (no quartz) tunas with black bezels (not steel silver)? I don’t care if it’s 200, 300, 600, or 1000m


----------



## Tpp3975

Watchyouloved said:


> Sounds like you've had a lot of tunas so I must ask are you into or is anyone looking forward to picking up the "James Cameron deep sea" tuna lol S23635
> View attachment 16037887


I was looking at this one today. Any opinions on whether it can we worn on a 6.75 inch wrist?


----------



## valuewatchguy

Watchyouloved said:


> Sounds like you've had a lot of tunas so I must ask are you into or is anyone looking forward to picking up the "James Cameron deep sea" tuna lol S23635
> View attachment 16037887


Probably not. $2600 pushes even this Fanboy's limits for a Quartz Tuna. The 3 oclock lume pip still isnt settling right to my eyes (though I am not as passionate about it as some here). and i wish the trim of the hands was not black.

In this same genre I would chase down a SBBN040 (again) for similar (maybe less) money since I think it is a more classic look for Seiko + No prospex or 3 oclock lume pip.

That being said the James Cameron is a nice looking watch, but I won't be one of the happy owners.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Watchyouloved said:


> Anyone know of any Steel (not black PCs) automatic (no quartz) tunas with black bezels (not steel silver)? I don't care if it's 200, 300, 600, or 1000m


SBDX014 is Titanium .....


----------



## S.H.

Watchyouloved said:


> Sounds like you've had a lot of tunas so I must ask are you into or is anyone looking forward to picking up the "James Cameron deep sea" tuna lol S23635
> View attachment 16037887


This one is really nice, tried it in a boutique. I would have seriously considered it if I did not already have a 1977 golden tuna 7549.


----------



## Ferretnose

Watchyouloved said:


> Sounds like you've had a lot of tunas so I must ask are you into or is anyone looking forward to picking up the "James Cameron deep sea" tuna lol S23635
> View attachment 16037887
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I did, and digging it. Nice and light. I have an _efficiently-sized_ wrist, ahem, but I like the tunas and like to show them off. Be bold!


----------



## MrDisco99

Watchyouloved said:


> Sounds like you've had a lot of tunas so I must ask are you into or is anyone looking forward to picking up the "James Cameron deep sea" tuna lol S23635
> View attachment 16037887


The 3:00 lume is not so bad on that one. The other markers are pushed out enough on the dial that it doesn't look like an afterthought. I don't mind the black hands. They are mostly lume anyway so it's not like you can't see them.

What does bug me is the gold accents with that steel bezel. That and the "For Saturation Diving" on the strap just seems a bit silly... kinda like a luxury SUV with "For Off Roading" pasted on the side.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Tpp3975 said:


> I was looking at this one today. Any opinions on whether it can we worn on a 6.75 inch wrist?


I think hell yeah !!


----------



## Watchyouloved

valuewatchguy said:


> SBDX014 is Titanium .....


I like the handset on the SLA042. Otherwise looks to be the exact same watch!!

I just wish there was a steel version of it not that gold colored titanium but maybe idk it might grow on me


----------



## Watchyouloved

MrDisco99 said:


> The 3:00 lume is not so bad on that one. The other markers are pushed out enough on the dial that it doesn't look like an afterthought. I don't mind the black hands. They are mostly lume anyway so it's not like you can't see them.
> 
> What does bug me is the gold accents with that steel bezel. That and the "For Saturation Diving" on the strap just seems a bit silly... kinda like a luxury SUV with "For Off Roading" pasted on the side.


Only thing holding me back on it is the quartz movement :/ had it been an automatic, I think it would already been sold out by now.


----------



## MrDisco99

Watchyouloved said:


> Only thing holding me back on it is the quartz movement :/ had it been an automatic, I think it would already been sold out by now.


eh... the 7C46 is not just any quartz movement. I feel ike the true tool diver Tunas are the ones with the quartz movements. Those things are everything proof.


----------



## Watchyouloved

MrDisco99 said:


> eh... the 7C46 is not just any quartz movement. I feel ike the true tool diver Tunas are the ones with the quartz movements. Those things are everything proof.


You may be right but I'm at the point where if I see a seconds hand ticking instead of sweeping, it just pisses me off ?


----------



## Watchyouloved

this is perfect I just want a new version of this exactly how it is! Silver colored case, automatic movement, and black bezel. Plus those hands look so awesome.

It's either that or I'll just resort to getting this:??


----------



## Commisar

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I wish Seiko would base their business decisions on what I want and resume production of watches I never had a chance to buy or sold off before they were discontinued. I also wish Seiko would also make small upgrades to these models and price it competitively with grey market prices ten years ago. It cannot be too difficult to add and remove features because I just thought of it without all the resources Seiko has to make it happen. They just need to create a new movement reference and then add that movement and corresponding parts parts to their catalog then manufacture and sell enough watches and OEM parts through Seiko Instruments to make it cost effective for them and more importantly, cost effective for me. Sure, this would flood the market with excess movements and devalue all the extra NH35 and other OEM parts already produced but it would also lower the cost for microbrands and cheap AliExpress watches. For me, the watch enthusiast community, the mass market, and Seiko, this is a classic a win-win-indifferent-win-likely-win-based-on-my-limited-knowledge-of-their-business scenario. If Seiko did that, I would definitely think about buying one of them at deep discount on Amazon Prime Day.


Ahahaha nice 

Yeah too many forums think their favorite Alibaba special should be THE standard for any watch brand out there in regards to pricing.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

Watchyouloved said:


> View attachment 16039169
> 
> this is perfect I just want a new version of this exactly how it is! Silver colored case, automatic movement, and black bezel. Plus those hands look so awesome.
> 
> It's either that or I'll just resort to getting this:
> View attachment 16039174


Seiko why do you show off these nice lumed bezels then forget to put them on 98% of your dive watches?

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyouloved

Man I had no ideas these tunas costed so much! So for an automatic one the cheapest new one I can find is a little under $3k


----------



## valuewatchguy

Watchyouloved said:


> Man I had no ideas these tunas costed so much! So for an automatic one the cheapest new one I can find is a little under $3k


they are over designed beasts of the ocean. And in my opinion the Tunas are currently the best value for money Seiko divers out there right now. As Seiko has dramatically increased prices for their midrange automatic divers and added LX lineup at the upper tier they have only made marginal increases in the Tuna lineup.

keep an eye out on the preowned market and you will find some great deals.


----------



## seikoluhver

Bought the SBDC150 a couple of weeks ago here in Tokyo, from the WAKO store. It is gorgeous!!


----------



## Watchyouloved

valuewatchguy said:


> they are over designed beasts of the ocean. And in my opinion the Tunas are currently the best value for money Seiko divers out there right now. As Seiko has dramatically increased prices for their midrange automatic divers and added LX lineup at the upper tier they have only made marginal increases in the Tuna lineup.
> 
> keep an eye out on the preowned market and you will find some great deals.


I'll keep an eye out but from what I'm seeing the price barely goes down


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Watchyouloved said:


> Man I had no ideas these tunas costed so much! So for an automatic one the cheapest new one I can find is a little under $3k


Hovering around USD $500 new, it is almost ironic that the automatic so-called Baby Tuna models cost so much less than the quartz Tunas.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Hovering around USD $500 new, it is almost ironic that the automatic so-called Baby Tuna models cost so much less than the quartz Tunas.


Yeah it just doesn't make any sense to me the price discrepancy. I'm assuming materials are very close and it's just the depth rating that increases causing a price fluctuation...that being said a Rolex Submariner at $8k with 300m rating and a sea dweller deep sea with a 4000m rating !! Is $12k, making it not even double the price, whereas a baby tuna with 200m rating is under $500 and a tuna with 1000m is close to $3k! Even though msrp is actually 4k msrp. It's 6-8 times the price !!


----------



## Watchyouloved

seikoluhver said:


> Bought the SBDC150 a couple of weeks ago here in Tokyo, from the WAKO store. It is gorgeous!!
> 
> View attachment 16040272


Pretty nice, I just wish seiko would do something about that bracelet gap at this price range. I guess the spb143 is a different space since it's the same price but comes with sapphire.


----------



## Tickstart

I ordered the 049 today guys B-| here we go!


----------



## fillerbunny

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Hovering around USD $500 new, it is almost ironic that the automatic so-called Baby Tuna models cost so much less than the quartz Tunas.


Well, you can't really charge much more for a 4R36. It's not like they use any $10 quartz movement in the Tunas.


----------



## valuewatchguy

fillerbunny said:


> Well, you can't really charge much more for a 4R36.


micros do it...

about 400 is my limit


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

fillerbunny said:


> Well, you can't really charge much more for a 4R36. It's not like they use any $10 quartz movement in the Tunas.


Fair point. I really don't know how many collectors weigh the perceived value of the 4R36 versus other mechanical movements more than it being an automatic mechanical movement versus a battery-powered quartz movement, though. (I was once the latter but now I am the former.)


----------



## seikoluhver

Watchyouloved said:


> Pretty nice, I just wish seiko would do something about that bracelet gap at this price range. I guess the spb143 is a different space since it's the same price but comes with sapphire.


The SBDC150 also has sapphire crystal. But, yeah, the bracelet isn't great. I have the MM300 and I quickly replaced the bracelet with a leather strap on that one. I might do the same with this MM200. The Marine Master bracelet clasps are just not good.


----------



## Watchyouloved

seikoluhver said:


> The SBDC150 also has sapphire crystal. But, yeah, the bracelet isn't great. I have the MM300 and I quickly replaced the bracelet with a leather strap on that one. I might do the same with this MM200. The Marine Master bracelet clasps are just not good.


Yeah idk why seiko's even on their higher end models (which I have a few of) can never get the bracelets right, they always feel like they're cheap and never fit the lugs as tight as they should. Grand Seiko at least gets that part right but their bracelets are not perfect either. Just overall feel and clasp could be better.


----------



## fillerbunny

Watchyouloved said:


> Yeah idk why seiko's even on their higher end models (which I have a few of) can never get the bracelets right, they always feel like they're cheap and never fit the lugs as tight as they should. Grand Seiko at least gets that part right but their bracelets are not perfect either. Just overall feel and clasp could be better.


The original MM200's end links are as tight as they come. I really like the bracelet as well, it's a great design and solid enough.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Fair point. I really don't know how many collectors weigh the perceived value of the 4R36 versus other mechanical movements more than it being an automatic mechanical movement versus a battery-powered quartz movement, though. (I was once the latter but now I am the former.)


The 4r36 is pretty bulletproof though. As horrible as it sounds, I'd much rather have the 4r36 in the tuna than the quartz just because I don't want a battery operated quartz. It could be an incredible quartz but imo the seconds hand ticking ruins it for me. I just will always prefer a mechanical watch to a quartz. The only acception would be the Cartier tank's solar movement. No seconds hand and fairly compact design makes for a good pairing.


----------



## konners

Watchyouloved said:


> The 4r36 is pretty bulletproof though. As horrible as it sounds, I'd much rather have the 4r36 in the tuna than the quartz just because I don't want a battery operated quartz. It could be an incredible quartz but imo the seconds hand ticking ruins it for me. I just will always prefer a mechanical watch to a quartz. The only acception would be the Cartier tank's solar movement. No seconds hand and fairly compact design makes for a good pairing.


It _is _an incredible quartz movement.


----------



## Watchyouloved

konners said:


> It _is _an incredible quartz movement.


I just don't think I could bring myself to loving a ticking quartz lol


----------



## Tickstart

Watchyouloved said:


> I just don't think I could bring myself to loving a ticking quartz lol


I thought so too when I first got into autos, but in due time you learn to appreciate watches for more things than just the sweep. As has been said, the 7C46 is a chad movement, jeweled and powerful with huge handset capabilities. Although autos are always alluring in their nice sweep and tick, there's plenty to behold in a nice quartz movement as well.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Tickstart said:


> I thought so too when I first got into autos, but in due time you learn to appreciate watches for more things than just the sweep. As has been said, the 7C46 is a chad movement, jeweled and powerful with huge handset capabilities. Although autos are always alluring in their nice sweep and tick, there's plenty to behold in a nice quartz movement as well.


Maybe you're right...I'm sure I will grow to appreciate them someday. I just need to expand my horizons I suppose. It's like accepting a front wheel drive car ? would you prefer rwd? Sure, but you'll find a few fwd gems out there.


----------



## Tickstart

Good analogy, although I'm a bicycle man myself, RWD 4 lyfe!!!


----------



## Watchyouloved

Tickstart said:


> Good analogy, although I'm a bicycle man myself, RWD 4 lyfe!!!


Haha thanks! Oh nice I have a Trek Madone 6.9


----------



## braidn

Tickstart said:


> I thought so too when I first got into autos, but in due time you learn to appreciate watches for more things than just the sweep. As has been said, the 7C46 is a chad movement, jeweled and powerful with huge handset capabilities. Although autos are always alluring in their nice sweep and tick, there's plenty to behold in a nice quartz movement as well.


I think of the 7C as the Land Cruiser of quartz movements. There is a very good reason this thing has been around for a long time. It's a beast that no one seems to be able to touch feature wise.


----------



## Watchyouloved

braidn said:


> I think of the 7C as the Land Cruiser of quartz movements. There is a very good reason this thing has been around for a long time. It's a beast that no one seems to be able to touch feature wise.


Oh man you just got me with that comment! I love the landcruiser and always loved how it was high end and bulletproof while being a sleeper in the sense that no one knew your Toyota cost nearly as much as a Range Rover but every bit as capable and fully decked out inside. That reliability is just too cool. I always looked at grand seiko as the land cruiser or Lexus lol low key but nice and decked out.

P.S. a shame we won't get the LC in the states but as long as we get the new LX it's ok!


----------



## braidn

Everyone loves car talk here so…

Yeah I am actually quite miffed at the whole Toyota merging ALL of their upscale cars into Lexus for the States. It makes sense (everyone cried about the Land Cruiser costs) but, I can’t stand the brand and would have a hard time seeing myself in one.

Maybe though one day they (LandCruisers) will make a comeback here.


----------



## Biggles3

Alba LE to be released in Thailand next week, only 400 pieces although quite small at just 32mm. Msrp circa $200.









Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## Brathahn0

braidn said:


> I think of the 7C as the Land Cruiser of quartz movements. There is a very good reason this thing has been around for a long time. It's a beast that no one seems to be able to touch feature wise.


Have to agree. The 7C are indestructible with basically no maintenance. Have two 7C43-7010s, both from '86. Both of them keep better time than my SBBN025 which gains about 5 seconds per month. One of the 7C43s is about 2 seconds fast per month, the other one about half a second. These are 35 year old watches keeping better time than the 5 year old Tuna which runs pretty good itself.


----------



## VincentG

Brathahn0 said:


> Have to agree. The 7C are indestructible with basically no maintenance. Have two 7C43-7010s, both from '86. Both of them keep better time than my SBBN025 which gains about 5 seconds per month. One of the 7C43s is about 2 seconds fast per month, the other one about half a second. These are 35 year old watches keeping better time than the 5 year old Tuna which runs pretty good itself.


Not speaking to accuracy at all, but this 6309 I bought in 1981 dates to Nov 1979 and has never been opened, still runs well enough for an evening out


----------



## hoss

VincentG said:


> Not speaking to accuracy at all, but this 6309 I bought in 1981 dates to Nov 1979 and has never been opened, still runs well enough for an evening out
> View attachment 16045534


&#8230;..and it still even has its original Seiko factory band on it.
Out of curiosity, how accurate has your watch been over the last 40 years that you've owned it?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Brathahn0 said:


> Have to agree. The 7C are indestructible with basically no maintenance. Have two 7C43-7010s, both from '86. Both of them keep better time than my SBBN025 which gains about 5 seconds per month. One of the 7C43s is about 2 seconds fast per month, the other one about half a second. These are 35 year old watches keeping better time than the 5 year old Tuna which runs pretty good itself.


Recognizing my collection being the smallest of sample size, my 7C43-6A00 easily out performs my SBBN033, the former running +2s per month versus the latter running +14s per month.


----------



## simonp67

Watchyouloved said:


> Sounds like you've had a lot of tunas so I must ask are you into or is anyone looking forward to picking up the "James Cameron deep sea" tuna lol S23635
> View attachment 16037887


I would be but $4,800 is a bit steep for a tuna for me sadly

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hodinky

*SBDC151*
















*SBDY111








SBDY113







*


----------



## fillerbunny

hodinky said:


> *SBDC151*
> View attachment 16045853


_That dial. _


----------



## lexminute

It's like ba gua meets cathedral stained glass in sea blue.


----------



## noenmon

hodinky said:


> *SBDC151*
> View attachment 16045853


Looking forward to rl pictures of that one.


----------



## VincentG

hoss said:


> &#8230;..and it still even has its original Seiko factory band on it.
> Out of curiosity, how accurate has your watch been over the last 40 years that you've owned it?


For much of the 40 years it was 10-15spd when worn regularly the last 10 years or so it has been about a 50-80spd I will occasionally wear it out for the evening, 3 or 4 times a year. I am hesitant to have it serviced for a few reasons and plan on leaving that up to whichever of my 2 sons that ends up with it.


----------



## yonsson

Watchyouloved said:


> Anyone get any more info for the new grand seiko divers which are supposed to release later for the 140th?


----------



## yonsson

I just browsed through 30 pages.

The price of milk is up 20% in Greece.
There’s a shortage of cars in China.
Italians claim to have designed a Seiko5.
USA is amazing.

Apparently no new fun SEIKOs.


----------



## hoss

VincentG said:


> For much of the 40 years it was 10-15spd when worn regularly the last 10 years or so it has been about a 50-80spd I will occasionally wear it out for the evening, 3 or 4 times a year. I am hesitant to have it serviced for a few reasons and plan on leaving that up to whichever of my 2 sons that ends up with it.


Is that +10 to +15 seconds per day or -10 to -15 seconds per day for 40 years? And have the last 10 years +50 to +80 seconds per day or -50 to -80 seconds per day?


----------



## konners

yonsson said:


> I just browsed through 30 pages.
> 
> The price of milk is up 20% in Greece.
> There's a shortage of cars in China.
> Italians claim to have designed a Seiko5.
> USA is amazing.
> 
> Apparently no new fun SEIKOs.


You've not missed much Yonsson. Good to see you back.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

hodinky said:


> *SBDC151*
> View attachment 16045853


I hope the actual dial is more subtle than this render. Regardless, this is now on my radar. I am not a fan of the beige lume of the first releases so the white lume markers is a welcomed feature.


----------



## VincentG

hoss said:


> Is that +10 to +15 seconds per day or -10 to -15 seconds per day for 40 years? And have the last 10 years +50 to +80 seconds per day or -50 to -80 seconds per day?


it has always run slow


----------



## hoss

VincentG said:


> it has always run slow


Thanks for the clarification. My SRP777 also runs slow too. It's -5" to -7" seconds slow per day when I wear it for 10 to 14 hours per day. It's even slower and it loses -12 to -13" seconds per day if I wear it 24/7. I lay it flat with crystal up when I take it off at night, but it doesn't gain or lose any seconds. It loses seconds when placed in all the other positions (crown up and crown down).


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

hoss said:


> Thanks for the clarification. My SRP777 also runs slow too. It's -5" to -7" seconds slow per day when I wear it for 10 to 14 hours per day. It's even slower and it loses -12 to -13" seconds per day if I wear it 24/7. I lay it flat with crystal up when I take it off at night, but it doesn't gain or lose any seconds. It loses seconds when placed in all the other positions (crown up and crown down).


That checks out compared to my Seikos which all seem to run slower on wrist than off. That is stopped using a timegrapher and instead I blind regulate watches over several days on the wrist. I only use the timegrapher to check for beat error which is consistently a little "fuzzy" but not too bad in all my Seiko movements.


----------



## yonsson

hoss said:


> Thanks for the clarification. My SRP777 also runs slow too. It's -5" to -7" seconds slow per day when I wear it for 10 to 14 hours per day. It's even slower and it loses -12 to -13" seconds per day if I wear it 24/7. I lay it flat with crystal up when I take it off at night, but it doesn't gain or lose any seconds. It loses seconds when placed in all the other positions (crown up and crown down).


You don't buy mechanical SEIKOs (or even Grand SEIKOs) for the accuracy.


----------



## hoss

Mr. James Duffy said:


> That checks out compared to my Seikos which all seem to run slower on wrist than off. That is stopped using a timegrapher and instead I blind regulate watches over several days on the wrist. I only use the timegrapher to check for beat error which is consistently a little "fuzzy" but not too bad in all my Seiko movements.


I wonder WHY Seikos run slower when they're worn on the wrist while sleeping? Does it have to do with the position that the watch is in while sleeping? Mine loses less seconds during the 10 to 14 hours while I'm awake. But when I sleep, it loses an extra -5" to -7" seconds. It's odd that it does that because my Invicta diver's with the 4R35 in it doesn't lose any seconds while I sleep with it. It might gain +1" or +2". That's about it.


----------



## hoss

yonsson said:


> You don't buy mechanical SEIKOs (or even Grand SEIKOs) for the accuracy.


Then what do you buy them for? Just for jewelry pieces?


----------



## yonsson

hoss said:


> Then what do you buy them for? Just for jewelry pieces?


I think I have owned around 10-15 Grand SEIKOs. I have bought them for the design and the attention to detail. Nothing beats a GS when it comes to dial and hands and I often fall in love with the case designs. SEIKOs I buy for fun, nostalgia or boredom.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

hoss said:


> I wonder WHY Seikos run slower when they're worn on the wrist while sleeping? Does it have to do with the position that the watch is in while sleeping? Mine loses less seconds during the 10 to 14 hours while I'm awake. But when I sleep, it loses an extra -5" to -7" seconds. It's odd that it does that because my Invicta diver's with the 4R35 in it doesn't lose any seconds while I sleep with it. It might gain +1" or +2". That's about it.


My completely unsubstantiated theory is that it is an affect of gravity/position compounded with temperature-the latter possibly having something to do with temperature and heat conductivity of the case and movement ring.


----------



## hoss

Mr. James Duffy said:


> My completely unsubstantiated theory is that it is an affect of gravity/position compounded with temperature-the latter possibly having something to do with temperature and heat conductivity of the case and movement ring.


Maybe the heat conducted from our body during sleeping causes the watch to run slower. It may also run slower if our arms are positioned where the crystal faces downwards.


----------



## Watchyouloved

braidn said:


> Everyone loves car talk here so&#8230;
> 
> Yeah I am actually quite miffed at the whole Toyota merging ALL of their upscale cars into Lexus for the States. It makes sense (everyone cried about the Land Cruiser costs) but, I can't stand the brand and would have a hard time seeing myself in one.
> 
> Maybe though one day they (LandCruisers) will make a comeback here.


I get it, the Lexus nameplate brings a lot more to the table and seems more appropriate when you pull up to fancier places while still being more low key and sly compared to loud and brash Mercedes and bmw's by comparison. Plus when you see the interior of the LX most would choose it over the LC which is why sales for the LX were outstanding while the LC struggled to get that $89k from its price tag for an interior which didn't quite fit there. Plus there's something cool about having a luxury suv such as the LX which everyone looks at as just a smooth fancy ride but then it comes out of nowhere with off roading chops of the best of them! Such a kickass thing to see, like the Porsche Cayenne and Bentley bentayga. Seeing those things off road makes wrangler driver's jaws drop in amazement ? and the LX is like half of that experience while still being legendary in it's own right as a fancy LC. It is in my opinion the true answer to the G wagon and Range Rover.

As much as I appreciate grand seiko I can do the same for Lexus, they are the only manufacturer which pays that much attention to detail and everything is overlooked multiple times until perfection much more than they would do with Toyota. All Lexus models, regardless of price, for example have something like 17 layers of paint on them. The original Lexus LS engine is so smooth you could rest a glass of a drink on top and not a single drop would pour out while it's going full throttle. It was also one of the only engines rated to be smooth enough to also operate as a basis for a plane engine, that is incredible. They take things to crazy levels and I respect that exact same philosophy of grand seiko


----------



## Watchyouloved

simonp67 said:


> I would be but $4,800 is a bit steep for a tuna for me sadly
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Wait it's $2600 msrp though, where'd you get 4800?


----------



## Watchyouloved

yonsson said:


>


Woah where'd you find this? So it looks the same except no power reserve showing on the front and maybe if we are lucky it will be a little smaller!


----------



## yonsson

Watchyouloved said:


> Woah where'd you find this? So it looks the same except no power reserve showing on the front and maybe if we are lucky it will be a little smaller!


If you zoom in, you can see it's just a SBGA229 without the power reserve. Googling the reference numbers previously mentioned previously took you to a GS AD that has both basic specs and prices.


----------



## Tickstart

yonsson said:


> I think I have owned around 10-15 Grand SEIKOs. I have bought them for the design and the attention to detail. Nothing beats a GS when it comes to dial and hands and I often fall in love with the case designs. SEIKOs I buy for fun, nostalgia or boredom.


Why have you sold them?


----------



## mconlonx

hodinky said:


> *SBDC151*
> View attachment 16045853
> 
> View attachment 16045855
> 
> *SBDY111
> View attachment 16045856
> 
> SBDY113
> View attachment 16045857
> *


I like seeing new options for the SBDY model. Hopefully, mod parts manufacturers will take note and start producing especially bezel inserts. I like everything about these... except the compass bezel insert.

SBDC151 - although it somehow works, it still looks odd and incongruous, with an 8-sided design on a 12hr watch dial. Date window and lume marker at 3 treatment still sucks.


----------



## yonsson

Tickstart said:


> Why have you sold them?


To buy new watches.


----------



## Watchyouloved

yonsson said:


> If you zoom in, you can see it's just a SBGA229 without the power reserve. Googling the reference numbers previously mentioned previously took you to a GS AD that has both basic specs and prices.


Oh I see, so is there going to be new GS divers or is this it? A sbga229 without a power reserve?


----------



## yonsson

Watchyouloved said:


> Oh I see, so is there going to be new GS divers or is this it? A sbga229 without a power reserve?


I just made a humorous pic for you since you asked twice about the upcoming GS diver's rumors. What you wrote was 2 different sbgh2XX diver's ~44mm, one in SS and one in Ti.

I see two options. 
1: Since GS has kept the design of the SBGA229 untouched for over 10 years, they keep with this aesthetics since it works well. That gives us 2 new hi-beat (sbgh being regular hi-beat) diver's looking like the SBGA229 and SBGA231. This would mean 200m diver's.

2: Two smaller 44mm 200m versions of the SBGH255.


----------



## johnMcKlane

SBGA231 in a smaller size for me would be instantly buy for me


----------



## lexminute

johnMcKlane said:


> SBGA231 in a smaller size for me would be instantly buy for me


Agree. Make it also with a more durable bezel (ceramic perhaps?) and that will be my daily driver


----------



## yonsson

lexminute said:


> Agree. Make it also with a more durable bezel (ceramic perhaps?) and that will be my daily driver


I don't mind big watches, my daily is a 47mm titanium diver. On the other hand, the 229 is crazy heavy which makes it feel very big, even the SBGX335 feels heavy. The sbga231 wears a lot better. A 42mm "sbgh229" or SBGH255 would be great. The SBGH255 actually wears great, even if it's huge in numbers. 23mm band width is a pain though.

I also agree with ceramics being a must. The IP-bezels look better, but since service can be a hassle, ceramics is a must.


----------



## Commisar

yonsson said:


> You don't buy mechanical SEIKOs (or even Grand SEIKOs) for the accuracy.


Well Grand Seikos hit Chronometer specifications

I don't think any "normal" Seiko comes with a promise better than +10 -10 SPD from the factory

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

hoss said:


> I wonder WHY Seikos run slower when they're worn on the wrist while sleeping? Does it have to do with the position that the watch is in while sleeping? Mine loses less seconds during the 10 to 14 hours while I'm awake. But when I sleep, it loses an extra -5" to -7" seconds. It's odd that it does that because my Invicta diver's with the 4R35 in it doesn't lose any seconds while I sleep with it. It might gain +1" or +2". That's about it.


Luck of the draw. The 4R36 is made in the millions. Some are exceptionally accurate. Some are not.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Commisar said:


> hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder WHY Seikos run slower when they're worn on the wrist while sleeping? Does it have to do with the position that the watch is in while sleeping? Mine loses less seconds during the 10 to 14 hours while I'm awake. But when I sleep, it loses an extra -5" to -7" seconds. It's odd that it does that because my Invicta diver's with the 4R35 in it doesn't lose any seconds while I sleep with it. It might gain +1" or +2". That's about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Luck of the draw. The 4R36 is made in the millions. Some are exceptionally accurate. Some are not.
Click to expand...

Also, Seiko's spec for precision is wide and most of those millions of movements are probably well within one or two standard deviations from center. However, we are a vocal minority and our complaints might not accurately represent the entire production run.


----------



## yonsson

Commisar said:


> Well Grand Seikos hit Chronometer specifications


Not really. In theory GS beats COSC, but IRL it's worse. Spec is -1/+8 for hi beat or -1/+10 is for 28800bph (just check the manual). The GS hi-beats I've owned have all been +7/+8 on the wrist, while the Breitlings, IWC and Stowa I've owned with ETA COSC have been -1/+1.


----------



## Commisar

yonsson said:


> Not really. In theory GS beats COSC, but IRL it's worse. Spec is -1/+8 for hi beat or -1/+10 is for 28800bph (just check the manual). The GS hi-beats I've owned have all been +7/+8 on the wrist, while the Breitlings, IWC and Stowa I've owned with ETA COSC have been -1/+1.


As per the GS site the spec is -3 +5 spd "static" for the high beat movements. They say -1 +8 for "normal useage", whatever that means.

I have an Omega COSC Chronometer that happily loses 2-3 SPD

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch

Commisar said:


> Luck of the draw. The 4R36 is made in the millions. Some are exceptionally accurate. Some are not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


The 4r35 on my Cocktail Time runs -4/-5 spd.
The NH35 on my Dan Henry 1970 runs -1 spd.
Neither have been regulated.


----------



## discoganya

Roc73 said:


> The limited edition Beatmaker srph19 / sbsa137 seems to be showing as sold out in quite a few places online, ahead of its August release. If you are keen on one its probably worth ordering quite soon





Watchyouloved said:


> Hard for US customers since it's not available anywhere for us yet


Just received an email from Seiko USA that the SRPH19 is available, and I put in my order.

It should be still available for a little bit, so don't wait!


----------



## yonsson

Commisar said:


> As per the GS site the spec is -3 +5 spd "static" for the high beat movements. They say -1 +8 for "normal useage", whatever that means.


It means what I told you, -1/+8 on the wrist for hi-beat. And that's not good by today's standards.


----------



## Commisar

yonsson said:


> It means what I told you, -1/+8 on the wrist for hi-beat. And that's not good by today's standards.


Ehh, not amazing but not awful. Only 2 companies that I know of beat COSC, Rolex and Omega and I think 1 Tudor movement gets METAS certification.

Cosc is -4/+6

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Commisar said:


> Ehh, not amazing but not awful. Only 2 companies that I know of beat COSC, Rolex and Omega and I think 1 Tudor movement gets METAS certification.
> 
> Cosc is -4/+6


One point though: COSC almost always mean it's possible to regulate the watch to +2/-2. That's why a Stowa for €1000 or any other ETA2824 TOP/COSC can be extremely accurate. With GS I have the opposite experience. They are consistent, but all mechanical GS models I've had have run fast. A €8000 watch shouldn't run +8 out the box.


----------



## Watchyouloved

discoganya said:


> Just received an email from Seiko USA that the SRPH19 is available, and I put in my order.
> 
> It should be still available for a little bit, so don't wait!


Wow horrible luck, I missed it  does that mean it's sold out and done? For some reason the stupid seiko notification email got caught in my junk folder!


----------



## Xaltotun

MadsNilsson said:


> You can get the sbbn049/s23633j1 for ~1470€ from Urkompagniet.dk
> Use the code sommer20
> 
> I don't know if they ship outside DK though..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gnomon has it in stock, too.


----------



## discoganya

Watchyouloved said:


> Wow horrible luck, I missed it  does that mean it's sold out and done? For some reason the stupid seiko notification email got caught in my junk folder!


I think that watch is sold out. It's not even on the Seiko USA website anymore.


----------



## dgaddis

More tortoises (torti?) coming already.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CSZjfCWj-f9/


----------



## Watchyouloved

discoganya said:


> I think that watch is sold out. It's not even on the Seiko USA website anymore.


Ah man just my luck I guess  oh well everything happens for a reason I suppose


----------



## valuewatchguy

Watchyouloved said:


> Ah man just my luck I guess  oh well everything happens for a reason I suppose











SEIKO 5 Sports SBSA137 CUSTOM WATCH BEATMAKER Limited Edition Automatic | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SEIKO 5 Sports SBSA137 CUSTOM WATCH BEATMAKER Limited Edition Automatic at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com










Seiko 5 Sports SBSA137 / SRPH19 | Japan-OnlineStore.com







www.japan-onlinestore.com


----------



## Watchyouloved

valuewatchguy said:


> SEIKO 5 Sports SBSA137 CUSTOM WATCH BEATMAKER Limited Edition Automatic | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SEIKO 5 Sports SBSA137 CUSTOM WATCH BEATMAKER Limited Edition Automatic at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko 5 Sports SBSA137 / SRPH19 | Japan-OnlineStore.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japan-onlinestore.com


Saw both of these yesterday and they were both out of stock then just like now


----------



## valuewatchguy

Watchyouloved said:


> Saw both of these yesterday and they were both out of stock then just like now


aah sorry bout that. I saw buy now not grayed out and didnt read the details. Keep checking Sakura, they sometimes get restock. Also contact Seiya, he might be able to track one down for you.


----------



## Watchyouloved

valuewatchguy said:


> aah sorry bout that. I saw buy now not grayed out and didnt read the details. Keep checking Sakura, they sometimes get restock. Also contact Seiya, he might be able to track one down for you.


Appreciate the efforts. Thanks for the tip, I'll give it a shot!


----------



## sless711

SRPH19 on a Tropic


----------



## Watchyouloved

sless711 said:


> SRPH19 on a Tropic
> View attachment 16055645


Wow you got it fast!


----------



## One-Seventy

Now available for huge scalper profits on the usual flipper platforms! Between 600 and a grand.


----------



## noenmon

One-Seventy said:


> Now available for huge scalper profits on the usual flipper platforms! Between 600 and a grand.












429 € if you put it together yourself.


----------



## Tickstart

That thing is horrendous why are we even talking about it?


----------



## yonsson

One-Seventy said:


> Now available for huge scalper profits on the usual flipper platforms! Between 600 and a grand.


It won't stay that way. It's always the same with LE SEIKOs and GShocks. Then they fall to at least -20% off RRP, often to 40% (with a few exceptions). It may be LE, but it's still a cheap SEIKO.


----------



## hoss

Tickstart said:


> That thing is horrendous why are we even talking about it?


I agree. Especially without a screw down crown and without 200 meter water resistance.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

One-Seventy said:


> Now available for huge scalper profits on the usual flipper platforms! Between 600 and a grand.


Blue, Red, and Gold?? Brutal colour combo! The blue and red overkilled pepsi configuration, plus fake cheap gold?! What's the hype here all about?


----------



## sless711

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Blue, Red, and Gold?? Brutal colour combo! The blue and red overkilled pepsi configuration, plus fake cheap gold?! What's the hype here all about?


Says the guy with the yellow dial, green strap with orange threads in his picture🤣 no hate here. I think both are fun watches!


----------



## SKYWATCH007

sless711 said:


> Says the guy with the yellow dial, green strap with orange threads in his picture🤣 no hate here. I think both are fun watches!


I understand you have to defend your purchase. Says the guy with lime green shoes and black/purple socks 😂 No hate here either...


----------



## lexminute

It's fun and cheap. Definitely not for the more conservative bunch. And it's being tagged as the closest you can get (officially, so far) to a modern Pogue without the vintage pricetag. (I'm on the side of saying that they're kind of pushing it by comparing the two)

If some people find it worth $600 then so be it. Just unfortunate that the others who want to buy it at retail could not get one.


----------



## Tickstart

That's what I like about SEIKO, most watch manufacturers spend energy trying to make a handsome watch but SEIKO literally puts a random number generator on the job. Someone will always find it attractive.


----------



## Chronopolis

Tickstart said:


> That's what I like about SEIKO, most watch manufacturers spend energy trying to make a handsome watch* but SEIKO literally puts a random number generator *on the job.* Someone will always find it attractive.*


Which makes Seiko rather "kind and compassionate." 

Somebody somewhere always likes something most will find revolting.
I'm glad somebody's willing to service those with unusual kinks.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

sless711 said:


> SRPH19 on a Tropic
> View attachment 16055645




The guys of the Gruppo 1881 did a nice job. 
The second place was occupied by a 5 Sports in Gold rose PVD, salmon dial and bordeaux insert bezel, I think this combination could sell well in Sweden or Canada. So really thanks for bringing up the historical cromatic combination of the 6309-836B instead of a fashion watch.
Somebody still believes that this dial is the same of the SRPE74.


----------



## One-Seventy

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Blue, Red, and Gold?? Brutal colour combo! The blue and red overkilled pepsi configuration, plus fake cheap gold?! What's the hype here all about?


FOMO and the opportunity to make $$$$$$. Nothing more.


----------



## yonsson

AlvaroVitali said:


> The guys of the Gruppo 1881 did a nice job.
> The second place was occupied by a 5 Sports in Gold rose PVD, salmon dial and bordeaux insert bezel, I think this combination could sell well in Sweden or Canada. So really thanks for bringing up the historical cromatic combination of the 6309-836B instead of a fashion watch.
> Somebody still believes that this dial is the same of the SRPE74.


A LOT of people entered this combination. It was a no brainer to put together a "Pogue"-color combo since all those parts where available. It's not like it took a design genius, I also entered this combo.


----------



## discoganya

Received it yesterday, I like it


----------



## depwnz

Congratz to those who like the Pogue and get this Seiko 5. For me, the gold dial is just too champaign-ish for my liking.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Tickstart said:


> That thing is horrendous why are we even talking about it?


I like their collab seiko 5's better. Huge fan of the Naruto and JoJo.


----------



## Watchyouloved

yonsson said:


> It won't stay that way. It's always the same with LE SEIKOs and GShocks. Then they fall to at least -20% off RRP, often to 40% (with a few exceptions). It may be LE, but it's still a cheap SEIKO.


Ehhh not always&#8230;.but good half so yeah


----------



## AlvaroVitali

discoganya said:


> Received it yesterday, I like it


👏

Interesting, for the USA market the export ref. is SRPH19J8 with Made in Japan dial unlike the rest of the world.


----------



## Tickstart

depwnz said:


> champaign


chuckle


----------



## uvalaw2005

uvalaw2005 said:


> As of the April 2021 production date on the caseback, my SRPE93 now comes with the lume plot at 3:00.


Additional lume plot in action:


----------



## yonsson

AlvaroVitali said:


> 👏
> 
> Interesting, for the USA market the export ref. is SRPH19J8 with Made in Japan dial unlike the rest of the world.


For import rule reasons. They are all made at the same factories.


----------



## yonsson

uvalaw2005 said:


> Additional lume plot in action:
> 
> View attachment 16060383


The new ISO-standard is funny. Seiko is always crazy fast at implementing iso-updates. I wonder if Rolex and Swatch Group will do the same or just say "ISO-whatever, we don't need that". Omega has already conformed to METAS, and Rolex has their own testing.


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchyouloved said:


> Grand Seiko did an exhibit with Lexus saying they were equal companies but I disagree because grand seiko actually creates innovative designs and is constantly evolving.


Exactly. The El Primero 21 is a 360,000BPH movement, capable of 1/100 measurements for a little under an hour before its power reserve runs out. Tag's Mikrogirder is 7,200,000BPH, and can measure 1/2000 for all of about four minutes. The crystal in a Spring Drive watch is way, WAY faster than that, so if they wanted to, they could make a Spring Drive chronograph capable of that kind of time keeping without the power limitations of "conventional" ultra high-speed chronographs.


----------



## Davekaye90

yonsson said:


> The new ISO-standard is funny. Seiko is always crazy fast at implementing iso-updates. I wonder if Rolex and Swatch Group will do the same or just say "ISO-whatever, we don't need that". Omega has already conformed to METAS, and Rolex has their own testing.


The vast majority of Swiss divers are not ISO certified. The Submariner certainly is not. I think Mido may have one that is? But the Swiss have never seemed particularly concerned about ISO ratings.


----------



## fillerbunny

uvalaw2005 said:


> Additional lume plot in action:
> 
> View attachment 16060383


Huh. Your post just made me realise there's (rather hard to photograph) 3 o'clock lume on the Antarctic Monster. The cyclops does a great job at concealing it, but it needn't to as the marker fits great and there's a cutout in the rehaut on the previous 4th gen Monsters already.


----------



## nat007




----------



## Biggles3

Some Thailand LE pieces coming in the next few months. Sumo will be first the first week of September, 1991 pieces and an msrp around $1200. Monster will be October, Turtle in December and the two Samurai in March 2022.









Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## noenmon

Biggles3 said:


> Some Thailand LE... 1991 pieces and an msrp around $1200.


Thank god, they're ugly.


----------



## One-Seventy

Davekaye90 said:


> Exactly. The El Primero 21 is a 360,000BPH movement, capable of 1/100 measurements for a little under an hour before its power reserve runs out. Tag's Mikrogirder is 7,200,000BPH, and can measure 1/2000 for all of about four minutes. The crystal in a Spring Drive watch is way, WAY faster than that, so if they wanted to, they could make a Spring Drive chronograph capable of that kind of time keeping without the power limitations of "conventional" ultra high-speed chronographs.


Well they're not the same though. One is designed from small mechanical components and the other works by having a voltage applied to it so it vibrates at 32.768 kHz. Obviously, being able to measure 1/2000 or even 1/100 second mechanically is quite pointless; they do it because they can. But if measuring 1/100 or 1/2000 with a stopwatch was a valid timing method, then a SD chronograph would certainly work well. To get to more than 7.2 mbph, you would simply divide the crystal oscillations by 16 and that would give you a TAG-Heuer-beating 7.4 mbph. However, doesn't the SD mechanism effectively brake the seconds hand 256 times a second (only 0.92 mbph)?


----------



## Monomachos

I liked the Thailand LE's, Thailand gets more than the rest of the world combined it seems (JDM's aren't really limited). Don't think I'd go out of my way to buy one, but I'm not a big fan of divers.


----------



## ChrisDyson

This showed up in the Coming Soon section at my local AD. Don't recall seeing or hearing about this one yet.


----------



## Madventure

Smaller size and GSesque textured dial. I'm intrigued. How is the polishing typically on those Astrons? And what price point should we expect?


----------



## ChrisDyson

Madventure said:


> Smaller size and GSesque textured dial. I'm intrigued. How is the polishing typically on those Astrons? And what price point should we expect?


No price listed unfortunately, but I could probably find out. It would be in CAD.


----------



## Davekaye90

One-Seventy said:


> Well they're not the same though. One is designed from small mechanical components and the other works by having a voltage applied to it so it vibrates at 32.768 kHz. Obviously, being able to measure 1/2000 or even 1/100 second mechanically is quite pointless; they do it because they can. But if measuring 1/100 or 1/2000 with a stopwatch was a valid timing method, then a SD chronograph would certainly work well. To get to more than 7.2 mbph, you would simply divide the crystal oscillations by 16 and that would give you a TAG-Heuer-beating 7.4 mbph. However, doesn't the SD mechanism effectively brake the seconds hand 256 times a second (only 0.92 mbph)?


I'm not sure exactly what the timing is on the regular SD watches, but the existing SD chronographs, though the effective resolution of the movement itself is at least as good as the El Primero 21, you're ultimately limited by the minute track on the dial to the nearest 0.2 sec. That's why I think it would be interesting if they sped up the chrono hand by 10X for example, have it rotate around the dial once every six seconds instead of sixty. Slower than the EP 21's hand rotates, but it wouldn't have the 100-beat limitation, so you could easily match the EP 21's 0.01 measuring that way.


----------



## Matter of Time

ChrisDyson said:


> This showed up in the Coming Soon section at my local AD. Don't recall seeing or hearing about this one yet.
> View attachment 16062163


Here's a link to the Seiko webpage for an SSJ005J1; looks the same as the one in your picture, just a different model number: SSJ005J1 | Astron | Seiko Watch Corporation

edit: This isn't the same exact watch as the SSJ007J1. (thanks for pointing this out Madventure and ChrisDyson).


----------



## Commisar

yonsson said:


> The new ISO-standard is funny. Seiko is always crazy fast at implementing iso-updates. I wonder if Rolex and Swatch Group will do the same or just say "ISO-whatever, we don't need that". Omega has already conformed to METAS, and Rolex has their own testing.


METAS is for the movement, I don't think it has anything to do with diving.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matter of Time

...and here's the same 39mm Solar Astron listed at Sakura as an SBXD005. They have it priced as $1256 USD, marked down from $1697 USD. Available to ship in 1-3 days.









Seiko Astron Global Line SBXD005 | Sakurawatches.com


Buy Seiko Astron Global Line SBXD005. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.




www.sakurawatches.com





edit: This isn't the same exact watch as the SSJ007J1 (thanks for pointing this out Madventure and ChrisDyson). 
However the SBXD005 does appear to be the same as the SSJ005J1 on the Seiko webpage.


----------



## Madventure

Matter of Time said:


> ...and here's the same 39mm Solar Astron listed at Sakura as an SBXD005. They have it priced as $1256 USD, marked down from $1697 USD. Available to ship in 1-3 days.


But that isn't quite the same watch is it. Flat dial. No pushers. Same size though.


----------



## Snaggletooth

ChrisDyson said:


> This showed up in the Coming Soon section at my local AD. Don't recall seeing or hearing about this one yet.
> View attachment 16062163


Brings a G-Shock to mind ?


----------



## ChrisDyson

Matter of Time said:


> ...and here's the same 39mm Solar Astron listed at Sakura as an SBXD005. They have it priced as $1256 USD, marked down from $1697 USD. Available to ship in 1-3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Astron Global Line SBXD005 | Sakurawatches.com
> 
> 
> Buy Seiko Astron Global Line SBXD005. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sakurawatches.com


That's a different watch that also shows in my AD's 'Coming Soon' list as the SSJ005J1.


----------



## Ferretnose

nat007 said:


> View attachment 16060874
> 
> View attachment 16061048
> View attachment 16060875


Really liking this. More info, please, like model #, limited?, price and where an American can go to order one. Anybody know a good online seller from Thailand you can recommend? Thanks in advance!


----------



## halaku

Ferretnose said:


> Really liking this. More info, please, like model #, limited?, price and where an American can go to order one. Anybody know a good online seller from Thailand you can recommend? Thanks in advance!


The op of the post announcing the thai le is the perfect person to buy from . I have purchased numerous Thai LE seiko and other watches from him . You can pm him for more info ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fillerbunny

ChrisDyson said:


> This showed up in the Coming Soon section at my local AD. Don't recall seeing or hearing about this one yet.
> View attachment 16062163


That's a _modern _looking watch, and in a really good way!


----------



## ChrisDyson

fillerbunny said:


> That's a _modern _looking watch, and in a really good way!


Agreed, I'm kind of into it.


----------



## Galaga

Anyone here know the best place to purchase the Seiko SPB197j Mountain Glacier non LE?


----------



## ewewew

There's also a blue dial version, SSJ003J1


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Let's get the conversation back in topic please. 

Thanks!


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Galaga said:


> Anyone here know the best place to purchase the Seiko SPB197j Mountain Glacier non LE?


I agree, any suggestions?


----------



## Watchyouloved

There’s only 4 months left in the year which means there’s only 4 months left for Seiko & grand seiko to unveil their last 140th models!


----------



## johnMcKlane

Watchyouloved said:


> There's only 4 months left in the year which means there's only 4 months left for Seiko & grand seiko to unveil their last 140th models!


cant wait !


----------



## Mmpaste

What the heck do the pushers do on that three hand Astron?


----------



## Watchyouloved

Brian May Second Edition. Limited to 5000 pieces. Red special dial style gold style pvd case with red backcase.

I guess seiko saw the popularity and wanted to bank on the collab by milking a second one…


----------



## One-Seventy

Watchyouloved said:


> Brian May Second Edition. Limited to 5000 pieces. Red special dial style gold style pvd case with red backcase.
> 
> I guess seiko saw the popularity and wanted to bank on the collab by milking a second one&#8230;


The flippers and scalpers have made sweet money hoarding the "first genn". Seiko doesn't like hoarders, and this would be a great way to pull some rug out from underneath them - without upsetting the "internet collectors" who think they're in charge!


----------



## Watchyouloved

One-Seventy said:


> The flippers and scalpers have made sweet money hoarding the "first genn". Seiko doesn't like hoarders, and this would be a great way to pull some rug out from underneath them - without upsetting the "internet collectors" who think they're in charge!


Yeah, but this one is even more limited (5000 as opposed to 10000) and it's a PVD gold color as opposed to the stainless steel. I think there's def less people who'd want the PVD gold. I wonder if the actual watch will be the same with the guitar case shaped watch box.


----------



## Cover Drive

Sea Grape Turtle SRPD45K1.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

*****, was the designer color blind?


----------



## Cover Drive

GirchyGirchy said:


> ***, was the designer color blind?


&#8230;..I know, how many colourways do the need for the Turtle.


----------



## h_zee13

Cover Drive said:


> View attachment 16066078
> 
> 
> Sea Grape Turtle SRPD45K1.


Put the grenade dial from the SRPE05 and we got a winner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyouloved

I wish they’d make an SLA variant of the turtle


----------



## Tickstart

Watchyouloved said:


> I wish they'd make an SLA variant of the turtle


A 6309 reissue, yes please. But the original had plain printed indices etc so I'm not sure how they'd "SLA":fy it.


----------



## Cover Drive

Tickstart said:


> A 6309 reissue, yes please. But the original had plain printed indices etc so I'm not sure how they'd "SLA":fy it.


8L35 movement, lollipop sweep hand on a GL831 strap&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. Then charge 2 grand for it!


----------



## Watchyouloved

Cover Drive said:


> 8L35 movement, lollipop sweep hand on a GL831 strap&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. Then charge 2 grand for it!


Lol nope! 8L35 movement, ceramic bezel, waffle rubber strap, sapphire crystal, applied indices with super reflective borders, all reflective chapter ring area with no chapter ring, lollipop seconds hand, zaratsu polished case sidings, and charge $3.5k for it


----------



## yonsson

Commisar said:


> METAS is for the movement, I don't think it has anything to do with diving.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


METAS does ISO-style testing on Omegas, including water resistance.


----------



## yonsson

Tickstart said:


> A 6309 reissue, yes please. But the original had plain printed indices etc so I'm not sure how they'd "SLA":fy it.


Try the King Turtle. You'll be surprised, it's a lot better than I thought it would be.

But yes, we need more watches with the 8L movement.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Imagine when they make an SLA version of the SKX 😂😂😂


----------



## Cover Drive

Watchyouloved said:


> Imagine when they make an SLA version of the SKX ???


The SKX cannot be improved in any way. It's always been my go to watch whether I'm on the bike, doing the gardening, on holiday&#8230;&#8230;.

Mind you, if if was SLAyed it would be sold out in minutes!


----------



## Watchyouloved

Going by pattern, Seiko makes a high end reissue every year:

2017: SLA017 (62mas)
2018: SLA025 (MM300)
2019: SLA033 (captain Williard)
2020: SLA37 (62mas), SLA39 (mm300), & SLA41 (tuna) as well as a blue SLA043 (62mas)
2021: SJE083 King Seiko (44KS), SJE083 (Alpinist)


----------



## Watchyouloved

The Tuna is the only watch which doesn’t change much in SLA “reissue” guise because the construction remains the same since it’s already the highest on the seiko totem pole, and the movement is already the 8L which is why the price is the same. The Designs are also already throwback with the golden tuna SLA042 for example.

but I guess proper reissues have simpler dials and without the X prospex logo


----------



## Watchyouloved

Tuna reissue will happen in 2025
And if a turtle reissue happens it will be 2026

you guys can save the years lol


----------



## yonsson

Watchyouloved said:


> Imagine when they make an SLA version of the SKX ???


I've actually thought about that. It would be a perfect SLA-model. 8L, ceramic bezel and overall raised finish. It could be a great watch. If it's worth making a king turtle, then it's definitely worth it to make a ska007 in at least the "king" quality.


----------



## just3pieces

yonsson said:


> I've actually thought about that. It would be a perfect SLA-model. 8L, ceramic bezel and overall raised finish. It could be a great watch. If it's worth making a king turtle, then it's definitely worth it to make a ska007 in at least the "king" quality.


Damn the internet/youtube watch world would explode if seiko releases a king skx in the future ? of course they would put on a candybar like on the king samurai and the king turtle.... and the 3 o clock lumemarker which they do on all new divers due to ISO ? but there would be a lot of tutorials like "How to remove your candybar on your KingKX" ?


----------



## mconlonx

Watchyouloved said:


> Tuna reissue will happen in 2025
> And if a turtle reissue happens it will be 2026
> 
> you guys can save the years lol


SKX re-issue in 9 years. But an SLA edition priced at least 15x higher than even collector pricing, now. And then a more general release at "only" $1800.


----------



## Cover Drive

Still have to pinch myself at how much I paid for my SKX 20 years ago when I see today’s prices for them.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

One-Seventy said:


> The flippers and scalpers have made sweet money hoarding the "first genn". Seiko doesn't like hoarders, and this would be a great way to pull some rug out from underneath them - without upsetting the "internet collectors" who think they're in charge!


Seiko definitely isn't just trying to turn a bit more profit, but probably something more heroic and altruistic 🙄


----------



## Tanker G1

Cover Drive said:


> Still have to pinch myself at how much I paid for my SKX 20 years ago when I see today's prices for them.


You can sub many things for SKX in this sentence and it ring true. The money printing of the last 20+ years isn't going to stop. USD today will have about half its purchasing power in about ten years. What's considered a new affordable Seiko in 2030 will be around $700


----------



## Watchyouloved

mconlonx said:


> SKX re-issue in 9 years. But an SLA edition priced at least 15x higher than even collector pricing, now. And then a more general release at "only" $1800.


No, they do an "SLA" version reissue of each legendary diver every 50 year anniversary for each model. So going off that the skx aka the 7002's 50th would happen 2038 since it released in 1988


----------



## MrDisco99

All this speculation about blinged up future SKX tribute homages makes me even more glad to have my plain cheap original one.


----------



## hoss

MrDisco99 said:


> All this speculation about blinged up future SKX tribute homages makes me even more glad to have my plain cheap original one.


I feel exactly the same way as you do.


----------



## mconlonx

Watchyouloved said:


> No, they do an "SLA" version reissue of each legendary diver every 50 year anniversary for each model. So going off that the skx aka the 7002's 50th would happen 2038 since it released in 1988


2038... what are we thinking for a price...? $40,000?


----------



## thewatchidiot

Cover Drive said:


> Still have to pinch myself at how much I paid for my SKX 20 years ago when I see today's prices for them.


I say the same thing about my house. Some things do go up in value, thankfully!


----------



## Commando Cotman

This just popped up on eBay, SLA053 apparently. Comes with matching cufflinks!


----------



## Watchyouloved

mconlonx said:


> 2038... what are we thinking for a price...? $40,000?


LOL shoot I hope not !! Realistically I'd say around $5600

At that time submariners will probably be close to 17k retail lol let's be honest


----------



## Watchyouloved

How do you delete?


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchyouloved said:


> Divers Sixty-Five Caliber 400 Limited Edition For HODINKEE
> 
> 
> Our second collaboration with Oris combines a 38mm Divers Sixty-Five with the company's disruptive Caliber 400, a forest green dial with no-date, and a countdown bezel. It's the ultimate vintage-inspired tool watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.hodinkee.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idk if any of you guys are interested but this dropped today and thought I'd share since I remember a lot of you are hardcore Oris fans lol


Doesn't do it for me. This D65 LE cost half as much, and at least has some style and character to it. The H version is just dishwater dull.


----------



## Roc73

Commando Cotman said:


> View attachment 16069166
> 
> 
> This just popped up on eBay, SLA053 apparently. Comes with matching cufflinks!


Never seen cufflinks for a wetsuit....


----------



## Watchyouloved

MrDisco99 said:


> All this speculation about blinged up future SKX tribute homages makes me even more glad to have my plain cheap original one.


I agree but at the same time all the SLA remakes are in a totally different class to the point that they aren't even comparable. The SLA watches are NICE, if you hold a current one with the normal version you'll realize they're leagues apart and for different demographs. Seiko is smart.


----------



## Watchyouloved

The MM300 and the emperor tuna are the only ones in SLA guise as regular models. The Seiko customer who is buying the SLA series watches are putting them next to their rolexes and vacherons, the regular SRP or SPB versions are for a much lower tier clientele but both classes want that aesthetic, which is why Seiko makes both as they move up market. The MM300 and Tunas are pretty much the top of the range and are hardcore cheaper seiko collector’s highest end piece.


----------



## Xhantos

Watchyouloved said:


> Divers Sixty-Five Caliber 400 Limited Edition For HODINKEE
> 
> 
> Our second collaboration with Oris combines a 38mm Divers Sixty-Five with the company's disruptive Caliber 400, a forest green dial with no-date, and a countdown bezel. It's the ultimate vintage-inspired tool watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.hodinkee.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idk if any of you guys are interested but this dropped today and thought I'd share since I remember a lot of you are hardcore Oris fans lol


I think this post is totally inappropriate here. Out of the blue. Pure spam. Please don't.


----------



## One-Seventy

Xhantos said:


> I think this post is totally inappropriate here. Out of the blue. Pure spam. Please don't.


Agreed. It belongs on reddit, or morningstar.com.


----------



## jjjones

Xhantos said:


> I think this post is totally inappropriate here. Out of the blue. Pure spam. Please don't.


Yeah. Take that Hodinkee rubbish elsewhere.


----------



## Tltuae

Watchyouloved said:


> Divers Sixty-Five Caliber 400 Limited Edition For HODINKEE
> 
> 
> Our second collaboration with Oris combines a 38mm Divers Sixty-Five with the company's disruptive Caliber 400, a forest green dial with no-date, and a countdown bezel. It's the ultimate vintage-inspired tool watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.hodinkee.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idk if any of you guys are interested but this dropped today and thought I'd share since I remember a lot of you are hardcore Oris fans lol


What a boring, dull watch. And for how much??? Gezz, I'll stop complaining about Seiko pricing now.


----------



## One-Seventy

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Seiko definitely isn't just trying to turn a bit more profit, but probably something more heroic and altruistic 🙄


Of course, Seiko is a business, it's supposed to do that. But consumers have turned themselves into two-bit businesses as well - middlemen who sit up all night, loading their baskets and cleaning out stock.


----------



## MrDisco99

Watchyouloved said:


> I agree but at the same time all the SLA remakes are in a totally different class to the point that they aren't even comparable. The SLA watches are NICE, if you hold a current one with the normal version you'll realize they're leagues apart and for different demographs. Seiko is smart.


They better be nice for those prices!

I'm just not their target market. I'm glad you like and enjoy them if you do, but to me they are just lazy homages of what were supposed to be tool watches, blinged up to extract money from collectors who will probably never take them swimming. I'd rather have the real thing.

I totally understand the strategy. They're trying to stay in business with an obsolete product. I don't have to like it, though.


----------



## VincentG

Hate on Seiko all you want but if your idea of an affordable watch comes from Aliexpress you are both short sighted and sadly mistaken.


----------



## mconlonx

VincentG said:


> Hate on Seiko all you want but if your idea of an affordable watch comes from Aliexpress you are both short sighted and sadly mistaken.


Not sure I get where you are coming from - affordable spec-monsters are what AliX is all about. Originality and heritage, not so much.

However, if your idea of a watch with adequate QC comes from Seiko, you are both short sighted and sadly mistaken...

And being a fan of one does not exclude the other. I've purchsed AliX homages and been happy with them; I have a fair number of Seikos. /shrug/


----------



## VincentG

Where I am coming from is quite plain, my issue is haters that come to a thread like this to bash Seiko. QC? Durability? Longevity? Adequate and abundant repair parts? I am neither mistaken nor short sighted when I choose Seiko for all of those qualities and more. What is your Hemdaller/San Martan/Farnis going to look like after 40+ years of use and never even opened up? This watch is definitely an exhibit of Seiko's QC , I have owned it since 1981, I won't even begin the discussion of value after 40 years.


----------



## SkxRobbie

VincentG said:


> Where I am coming from is quite plain, my issue is haters that come to a thread like this to bash Seiko. QC? Durability? Longevity? Adequate and abundant repair parts? I am neither mistaken nor short sighted when I choose Seiko for all of those qualities and more. What is your Hemdaller/San Martan/Farnis going to look like after 40+ years of use and never even opened up? This watch is definitely an exhibit of Seiko's QC , I have owned it since 1981, I won't even begin the discussion of value after 40 years.
> View attachment 16070613


I have had Siekos from the 80's up to the 2000's. They all seemed to look fine an ran great until the internet happened. I literally never noticed any issues until reading about them on forums and reviews and realizing some watches I had for years had chapter rings that were a bit off and some ran a bit slow!


----------



## Cover Drive

VincentG….. THAT is a beautiful watch my friend. 👍


----------



## MrDisco99

VincentG said:


> Where I am coming from is quite plain, my issue is haters that come to a thread like this to bash Seiko. QC? Durability? Longevity? Adequate and abundant repair parts? I am neither mistaken nor short sighted when I choose Seiko for all of those qualities and more. What is your Hemdaller/San Martan/Farnis going to look like after 40+ years of use and never even opened up? This watch is definitely an exhibit of Seiko's QC , I have owned it since 1981, I won't even begin the discussion of value after 40 years.
> View attachment 16070613


Now THAT'S a great watch.

However... there's a big difference between what Seiko makes and markets now vs. what they made 40 years ago... or even 4 years ago.


----------



## Tickstart

MrDisco99 said:


> However... there's a big difference between what Seiko makes and markets now vs. what they made 40, or even 4 years ago.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## MrDisco99

Nah... that horse died long ago. Just scroll upthread.


----------



## mconlonx

VincentG said:


> Where I am coming from is quite plain, my issue is haters that come to a thread like this to bash Seiko. QC? Durability? Longevity? Adequate and abundant repair parts? I am neither mistaken nor short sighted when I choose Seiko for all of those qualities and more. What is your Hemdaller/San Martan/Farnis going to look like after 40+ years of use and never even opened up? This watch is definitely an exhibit of Seiko's QC , I have owned it since 1981, I won't even begin the discussion of value after 40 years.
> View attachment 16070613


Well, let's see... Seiko's QC issues regarding their current manufacture watches are well-known, and documented. It's worth considering, where their new releases are concerned, too.

I agree that this thread might not be the best place for discussion of Seiko QC issues, but there's no doubt that pricing might be relevant where new releases are concerned. ...which inevitably brings up comparisons with other brands at the same, similar, or even better spec.

Also, a thread about Seiko new releases might not be the best place for bashing AliX watches, either, but there you go...


----------



## Thom986

Does Seiko have done some flieger like stowa ?


----------



## VincentG

MrDisco99 said:


> Now THAT'S a great watch.
> 
> However... there's a big difference between what Seiko makes and markets now vs. what they made 40 years ago... or even 4 years ago.


Yes there is a big difference, my Sumo has a far better movement, signed crown, great bracelet and my favorite case design for a diver, my Sarb 035 also has a better movement, sapphire crystal, signed crown and a gorgeous case and dial. I fully expect them both to still be ticking happily along when they are 40yo and I would be surprised if they did not also retain a decent resale value at that point as well.


----------



## MrDisco99

VincentG said:


> Yes there is a big difference, my Sumo has a far better movement, signed crown, great bracelet and my favorite case design for a diver, my Sarb 035 also has a better movement, sapphire crystal, signed crown and a gorgeous case and dial. I fully expect them both to still be ticking happily along when they are 40yo and I would be surprised if they did not also retain a decent resale value at that point as well.
> View attachment 16070915
> 
> View attachment 16070926


I'm not knocking these either. I have a SARB033 myself. It's my favorite watch.

I'm more critical of the stuff they've been pushing since they split into sub-brands and got lazy with just adding frills to old designs, charging more for the same or downgraded specs, and unlimited limited editions.

But like I said... that's been talked to death. If you don't know what I'm talking about, just read the many other threads about it or scroll up on this one.


----------



## MrDisco99

Thom986 said:


> Does Seiko have done some flieger like stowa ?


I don't think Seiko ever did that homage... unless you include the SNK809 which I think is too small to be called a flieger. The dial design is also "inspired" but not quite accurate. Flieger dials are pretty specific.










There's sooo many other brands that do it, though. They all look the same to me.


----------



## fillerbunny

I'm not sure how many times this has been done before, but I thought I'd go ahead and start a general Seiko discussion thread.

I guess it'd kinda be cool if this thread focused on, I dunno, new and upcoming Seikos.


----------



## VincentG

On the subject of new models I am going by my local AD on Tuesday, the last time I was there I saw this new model 38mm Solar Padi so I may be coming home with it.


----------



## hoss

MrDisco99 said:


> Now THAT'S a great watch.
> 
> However... there's a big difference between what Seiko makes and markets now vs. what they made 40 years ago... or even 4 years ago.


Seiko used to make everything at the Suwa plant in Japan back 40 years ago. Today they make most of their watches in China. I don't know, but I see a big difference in quality between the Suwa and the Chinese made Seiko. Don't get me wrong. I still like Seiko and I've purchased many Seiko Turtle watches during the last 4 months and I accept their flaws. I compare the quality control standards of Seiko to Timex of the Philippines. It's iffy. Other than that, Seiko is a decent watch if you can accept the flaws.


----------



## Tickstart

dfgfghghj


----------



## Davekaye90

hoss said:


> Seiko used to make everything at the Suwa plant in Japan back 40 years ago. Today they make most of their watches in China. I don't know, but I see a big difference in quality between the Suwa and the Chinese made Seiko. Don't get me wrong. I still like Seiko and I've purchased many Seiko Turtle watches during the last 4 months and I accept their flaws. I compare the quality control standards of Seiko to Timex of the Philippines. It's iffy. Other than that, Seiko is a decent watch if you can accept the flaws.


How does that explain Shoguns where like 40% of them have misaligned chapter rings? Those aren't Chinese or Malaysian watches. Seiko themselves have admitted that their "within tolerance" specs are quite wide as far as things like that, regardless of where the factory is located.


----------



## MrDisco99

I really want to reply to some stuff but we really should get back on topic.



VincentG said:


> On the subject of new models I am going by my local AD on Tuesday, the last time I was there I saw this new model 38mm Solar Padi so I may be coming home with it.
> View attachment 16071086
> View attachment 16071087


I actually really like these new solar divers. They are very much in the style of the classic skin divers... nice and compact, but rugged. No sapphire cyclops or ceramic bezel. Just a no nonsense functional dive watch that is affordable and accessible with original but recognizably Seiko design.

I also like the new colors on this and the other recent PADI releases. I think the blue and black looks better than the red and blue of the previous models.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Xhantos said:


> I think this post is totally inappropriate here. Out of the blue. Pure spam. Please don't.


sure, weren't you the one arguing for ORIS being an established brand for like 20 posts in an ongoing debate not too long ago? I was just trying to spread some new upcoming watches especially for you since you loved ORIS which in my opinion is better than useless arguments lol but that's fine I'll accept it was random. I would like to see less bickering and more new seiko posts only from here on out. Practice what you preach. Let's keep it on topic from here on out!


----------



## Watchyouloved

limited edition US Exclusive limited to 500. Retails for $3200 and available now. Also includes a special box with matching cuff links as stated earlier.
There is also a burgundy version also limited to 500 pieces coming out late fall. $3300 for that one.
These are inspired by moon waves at night and sunrise in the morning. Also had something to do with some spiritual beliefs.


----------



## xian

Watchyouloved said:


> View attachment 16071575
> 
> limited edition US Exclusive limited to 500. Retails for $3200 and available now. Also includes a special box with matching cuff links as stated earlier.
> There is also a burgundy version also limited to 500 pieces coming out late fall. $3300 for that one.
> These are inspired by moon waves at night and sunrise in the morning. Also had something to do with some spiritual beliefs.


I think the dial is fantastic, and including cuff links is a bit of an odd choice. Wish the case was steel colored instead of black, but probably for the best as I'd have a hard time not buying it otherwise.


----------



## lexminute

Watchyouloved said:


> View attachment 16071575
> 
> limited edition US Exclusive limited to 500. Retails for $3200 and available now. Also includes a special box with matching cuff links as stated earlier.
> There is also a burgundy version also limited to 500 pieces coming out late fall. $3300 for that one.
> These are inspired by moon waves at night and sunrise in the morning. Also had something to do with some spiritual beliefs.


Now I'm getting more curious to the storyline of this release.
Seriously, pairing cufflinks, used in formal occasions, on an outdoorsy watch with matching silicone/rubber strap?? That watch couldn't get any casual than that.  They could have at least included a leather strap. Or is there one?


----------



## MrDisco99

So... what does a pair of cufflinks meant to match a 300m ISO dive watch on a rubber strap look like?


----------



## Madventure

I was offered cufflinks with a recent GS purchase in a GS boutique. Must be a thing now. But odd choice indeed for a Seiko diver.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Cuff links with a GS? Understandable, cufflinks on a seiko hardcore 300m diver on rubber? Makes no sense…Seiko divers are meant to be very toolish unlike the GS diver so I don’t get it.

Next they’re going to start including tie clips with Tunas !! 🤣


----------



## hoss

Maybe Seiko is including cufflinks for the feminine type males with man buns.


----------



## fillerbunny

MrDisco99 said:


> So... what does a pair of cufflinks meant to match a 300m ISO dive watch on a rubber strap look like?


I guess they're water resistant.


----------



## fillerbunny

MrDisco99 said:


> I really want to reply to some stuff but we really should get back on topic.


There's always the awesome, breath-taking, supercalifragilisticexpialidocious general Seiko thread I started for stuff just like this! One could try replying there, I guess.


----------



## Iron swan

Watchyouloved said:


> View attachment 16071575
> 
> limited edition US Exclusive limited to 500. Retails for $3200 and available now. Also includes a special box with matching cuff links as stated earlier.
> There is also a burgundy version also limited to 500 pieces coming out late fall. $3300 for that one.
> These are inspired by moon waves at night and sunrise in the morning. Also had something to do with some spiritual beliefs.


That's a good looking watch, though I'd prefer it in stainless. I love that dial pattern.


----------



## braidn

Watchyouloved said:


> View attachment 16071575
> 
> limited edition US Exclusive limited to 500. Retails for $3200 and available now. Also includes a special box with matching cuff links as stated earlier.
> There is also a burgundy version also limited to 500 pieces coming out late fall. $3300 for that one.
> These are inspired by moon waves at night and sunrise in the morning. Also had something to do with some spiritual beliefs.


Adore the dial pattern and the potential for a red dial version. Any word on reference numbers?


----------



## yonsson

MrDisco99 said:


> I really want to reply to some stuff but we really should get back on topic.
> 
> I actually really like these new solar divers. They are very much in the style of the classic skin divers... nice and compact, but rugged. No sapphire cyclops or ceramic bezel. Just a no nonsense functional dive watch that is affordable and accessible with original but recognizably Seiko design.
> 
> I also like the new colors on this and the other recent PADI releases. I think the blue and black looks better than the red and blue of the previous models.


I actually wouldn't call it affordable for what it is. With that mass produced very basic movement it should have been half the price.


----------



## yonsson

braidn said:


> Adore the dial pattern and the potential for a red dial version. Any word on reference numbers?


Blue= SLA053
Red= SLA059


----------



## Watchyouloved

makes sense why the red is $100 more. It comes on a steel bracelet.


----------



## Watchyouloved




----------



## Tickstart

That's nice, not gonna lie. I thought they were reflectors for the bicycle at first, that would be a _really _nice extra.


----------



## konners

Definitely a bike reflector vibe to them. Maybe that’s how they’ll market them.


----------



## vsh

Looks like a fresh puddle of blood to me, hard pass.


----------



## TCWU

Seiko explains that the reason there are two versions of the Seigaiha dial Prospex watches is to have one that celebrates the ocean waves at night (the black and blue SLA053) and another to represent the ocean at dawn with the burgundy and steel SLA059. The former is a limited edition of just 500 pieces, while the latter is not designated as a limited edition. Both are meant to be sold exclusively in the United States market starting in August 2021 for the SLA053 and November 2021 for the SLA059. Price for the Seiko Prospex Seigaiha reference SLA053 watch is *$3,200 USD*, and price for the SLA059 is *$3,300 USD*.









Hands-On: Seiko Prospex Seigaiha SLA053 & SLA059 USA Edition Watches | aBlogtoWatch


The new Seiko Prospex Seigaiha watch, released in 2021, with expert analysis, specs, price, and original photos.



www.ablogtowatch.com





the new US only models are SLA053 (500 pics) SLA059 (USA only not limited)
any one know

what models are SLA055 and SLA057?


----------



## Watchyouloved

I got invited to a Grand Seiko webinar event at 6pm on the 24th to unveil some new models. Will keep you guys updated as soon as I get some more info or with what the event entails.


----------



## Watchyouloved

I wonder why Seiko (and grand seiko) is starting to make so many US exclusive models instead of making them worldwide especially popular ones.


----------



## vsh

Watchyouloved said:


> I wonder why Seiko (and grand seiko) is starting to make so many US exclusive models instead of making them worldwide especially popular ones.


Not really that hard to figure out after Seiko hired the king of limited editions, who formerly working for Omega.


----------



## Xhantos

Watchyouloved said:


> I got invited to a Grand Seiko webinar event at 6pm on the 24th to unveil some new models. Will keep you guys updated as soon as I get some more info or with what the event entails.


 Thanks and do post at GS forum too! **NEW and UPCOMING Grand Seiko watches**


----------



## Watchyouloved

Xhantos said:


> Thanks and do post at GS forum too! *NEW and UPCOMING Grand Seiko watches*


Awesome, will do!


----------



## Xhantos

Seiko Presage, new design series 'Ocean Traveler'. 
The theme is a gorgeous time to enjoy the beautiful sea of Japan on a cruise...









SEIKO PRESAGE Ocean Traveler｜セイコーウォッチ


日本の美意識を世界に向けて発信するセイコー プレザージュから、日本の美しい海をクルーズで愉しむ、華やかな時をテーマにした新デザインシリーズ「Ocean Traveler」が登場。




www.seikowatches.com












＜セイコー プレザージュ＞より、新デザインシリーズ「Ocean Traveler」が登場―就航30周年を迎える飛鳥クルーズとのコラボレーション限定モデルを発売― | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com





*SARF011*
Pale Blue

















SARF011 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com





*SARF012*
Twilight Orange

















SARF012 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com





*SARF013*
Night Blue
















SARF013 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com





*SARF015*
Asuka II collaboration limited model, 200 piece Limited Edition
















SARF015 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## ffnc1020

14.6mm thick, wow.


----------



## hoss

Why no luminous glow in the dark hands and hour markers?


----------



## MrDisco99

hoss said:


> Why no luminous glow in the dark hands and hour markers?


Much of the Presage series don't use lume. And when they do, it's very little. They are meant to be dressy.

I like these better than the sharp edge GMTs. I think they look better without the external bezel.


----------



## Milehigh981

Love the night blue


----------



## lexminute

I like the look but with those dimensions, it's hardly a dress watch


----------



## Watchyouloved

Meeting with GS ended roughly lol it froze but luckily the info leaked the same second the meeting started. Here are the new limited editions from them:
Three Limited Edition Grand Seikos Allow You To Pick Your Favorite Shade of Green (Live Pics & Pricing)
Introducing: Three Limited Edition Grand Seikos Allow You To Pick Your Favorite Shade of Green (Live Pics & Pricing)


----------



## thesharkman

Milehigh981 said:


> Love the night blue


agreed, I think that is the best of the four....

<* shark >>><


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchyouloved said:


> Meeting with GS ended roughly lol it froze but luckily the info leaked the same second the meeting started. Here are the new limited editions from them:
> Three Limited Edition Grand Seikos Allow You To Pick Your Favorite Shade of Green (Live Pics & Pricing)
> Introducing: Three Limited Edition Grand Seikos Allow You To Pick Your Favorite Shade of Green (Live Pics & Pricing)


Hmm. Is it just me or do these seem a bit...Presage? That handset doesn't look GS at all, it looks straight out of a $1K Presage model, and the hour markers are "fine" but don't seem to be anything dramatically special at all.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Davekaye90 said:


> Hmm. Is it just me or do these seem a bit...Presage? That handset doesn't look GS at all, it looks straight out of a $1K Presage model, and the hour markers are "fine" but don't seem to be anything dramatically special at all.


Yeah it's based on the popular SBGW231 which is grand seiko's entry level model. Finishing is really good for the price of $4200 but the strap was not that good and these green dial ones have an $800 up charge because "limited edition"


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchyouloved said:


> Yeah it's based on the popular SBGW231 which is grand seiko's entry level model. Finishing is really good for the price of $4200 but the strap was not that good and these green dial ones have an $800 up charge because "limited edition"


Ehh. Doesn't do it for me. That's second hand Constellation Globemaster money, and I'm just not seeing that here.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Davekaye90 said:


> Ehh. Doesn't do it for me. That's second hand Constellation Globemaster money, and I'm just not seeing that here.


I agree, if you're going to spend $5k on a grand seiko, might as well shell out the additional $1k and get one of their flagship models: "Spring" or "sky flake" they're still dress watches but have the nicer hands set, more unique & detailed dials, and a spring drive movement. Let alone they're based on actual classic silhouettes from the older days of GS.


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchyouloved said:


> I agree, if you're going to spend $5k on a grand seiko, might as well shell out the additional $1k and get one of their flagship models: "Spring" or "sky flake" they're still dress watches but have the nicer hands set, more unique & detailed dials, and a spring drive movement. Let alone they're based on actual classic silhouettes from the older days of GS.


Agreed, to me these just skirt a little too close to TOTL Presage to be wearing a GS label. I think the KS reissue is more visually impressive, even if the movement is technically lower tier.


----------



## drhr

Watchyouloved said:


> Meeting with GS ended roughly lol it froze but luckily the info leaked the same second the meeting started. Here are the new limited editions from them:
> Three Limited Edition Grand Seikos Allow You To Pick Your Favorite Shade of Green (Live Pics & Pricing)
> Introducing: Three Limited Edition Grand Seikos Allow You To Pick Your Favorite Shade of Green (Live Pics & Pricing)


Very nice, got in just in time for a 275 though it was a real tossup vs the 277 for a minute (glad I didn't hesitate longer), looking forward to receiving it, thanks GS !!!


----------



## Xhantos

Davekaye90 said:


> Agreed, to me these just skirt a little too close to TOTL Presage to be wearing a GS label. I think the KS reissue is more visually impressive, even if the movement is technically lower tier.


SBGW231 is one of my favorite watches, one of my grails, regardless of the price, and yes I do own one. I love these but I'd still prefer the SBGW231.

SBGW231 is a modern, hand wound, 3 hand watch at 4Hz, very unassuming... That's what I love and prefer. Actually if I were Seiko, I'd start pricing of SBGW231 at 10k USD


----------



## emerlin

Davekaye90 said:


> Hmm. Is it just me or do these seem a bit...Presage? That handset doesn't look GS at all, it looks straight out of a $1K Presage model, and the hour markers are "fine" but don't seem to be anything dramatically special at all.


I agree and like the other sharp edge GMT better and look more like a GS.


----------



## Watchyouloved

drhr said:


> Very nice, got in just in time for a 275 though it was a real tossup vs the 277 for a minute (glad I didn't hesitate longer), looking forward to receiving it, thanks GS !!!


275 is still available online but 273 and 277 sold out online most probably due to much smaller allocation


----------



## Watchyouloved

Xhantos said:


> SBGW231 is one of my favorite watches, one of my grails, regardless of the price, and yes I do own one. I love these but I'd still prefer the SBGW231.
> 
> SBGW231 is a modern, hand wound, 3 hand watch at 4Hz, very unassuming... That's what I love and prefer. Actually if I were Seiko, I'd start pricing of SBGW231 at 10k USD


How much do you think the SBGW253 should cost then? Lol


----------



## mconlonx

Davekaye90 said:


> Hmm. Is it just me or do these seem a bit...Presage? That handset doesn't look GS at all, it looks straight out of a $1K Presage model, and the hour markers are "fine" but don't seem to be anything dramatically special at all.


Disagree - find me a 37mm x 11.6mm Presage with hand-winding. I'll buy one, today...

Also Zaratsu finishing on the case, similar finishing quality on the hands and indexes. I believe also the hands are slightly curved, from what I can tell in pix?

I'm biased. I lust for a SBGW231. These LEs with their trendy colors do nothing much for me, but the base model is a model of 3-hander, no complication simplicity.


----------



## Watchyouloved

mconlonx said:


> Disagree - find me a 37mm x 11.6mm Presage with hand-winding. I'll buy one, today...
> 
> Also Zaratsu finishing on the case, similar finishing quality on the hands and indexes. I believe also the hands are slightly curved, from what I can tell in pix?
> 
> I'm biased. I lust for a SBGW231. These LEs with their trendy colors do nothing much for me, but the base model is a model of 3-hander, no complication simplicity.


I raise you an SBGW253. Better hands set (also curved), awesome throwback vintage recreation of the very first GS, white dial not that yellowish one, blued seconds hand, 11.2 thickness, genuine crocodile high quality strap (not the mess that the 231 comes on), and that awesome vintage style buckle!! Same movement lol


----------



## NatsuDragneel

It does feel Presage like, but I'm getting some of the new King Seiko vibes with this one.


----------



## Watchyouloved

NatsuDragneel said:


> It does feel Presage like, but I'm getting some of the new King Seiko vibes with this one.


This


Davekaye90 said:


> Agreed, to me these just skirt a little too close to TOTL Presage to be wearing a GS label. I think the KS reissue is more visually impressive, even if the movement is technically lower tier.


The new King Seiko Is highly under appreciated. It's thanks the to Seiko caliber 6L35 the overall watch is thinner than the SBGW231 and that's with a fully automatic movement and date window as well. It still has that massive box sapphire crystal yet still thinner than the hand wound GS. The strap on the king is also above that on the 231 as it's genuine high quality alligator. The finishing on the king and being fully zaratsu polished is beautiful. Silver dial is also unique in the realm of their dress watches. The hands seem more GS on the KS than the 231. Could just be the style though. I still believe the 231 has a place but it should cost less vs going up.


----------



## Xhantos

Watchyouloved said:


> I raise you an SBGW253. Better hands set (also curved), awesome throwback vintage recreation of the very first GS, white dial not that yellowish one, blued seconds hand, 11.2 thickness, genuine crocodile high quality strap (not the mess that the 231 comes on), and that awesome vintage style buckle!! Same movement lol
> View attachment 16080961


First of all I was not aware the genuine crocodile strap 231 comes with was lower quality to some other strap, maybe I should look into that. Anyways, for me I am truly in love my 231 because it is 'unassuming' and not flashy, for that reason I wouldn't prefer a blued seconds hand for my 231 (though I might find it fine for other models). As for the movement, you see that GS has the same movement in a 30K watch too, cannot not love it. It is hand wound, that is very important to me, replace it with an automatic and all the magic will be lost, put a date complication it will be totally ruined. 3 hands only, hand wound, 37-38mm diameter, these are the secret (or not so secret) magic vital ingredients. And I prefer the 231s cream dial color. If I were forced to find something that can be improved with 231, I'd say maybe 50m water resistance would be better rather than 30m splash resistance so that I can be less stressed around water. While I love the new releases, I still prefer the 231 because the dial is so unpretentious and humble.


----------



## fasteddiev0.0

Davekaye90 said:


> Agreed, to me these just skirt a little too close to TOTL Presage to be wearing a GS label. I think the KS reissue is more visually impressive, even if the movement is technically lower tier.


Never owned a cocktail but tried one on years back, similar finishing to a Sarb033. There's a few degrees of separation between a Sarb and the old Sarx line, let alone the gulf between a cocktail and any of the GS watches.

I have a SBGW235 (similar to the 231 but with a blued seconds hand and BoR bracelet). Product shots don't do it any justice. The fine beveling on the lugs aren't very apparent and although I'd prefer the dauphine hands to have a flat brushed center, it's more in line with the calatrava aesthetic.

Picked up a 275 to see if it would give a different feel. Affordable GS watches are going by the wayside. Releases like these are quite refreshing for a manufacturer aggressively climbing upmarket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyouloved

Xhantos said:


> First of all I was not aware the genuine crocodile strap 231 comes with was lower quality to some other strap, maybe I should look into that. Anyways, for me I am truly in love my 231 because it is 'unassuming' and not flashy, for that reason I wouldn't prefer a blued seconds hand for my 231 (though I might find it fine for other models). As for the movement, you see that GS has the same movement in a 30K watch too, cannot not love it. It is hand wound, that is very important to me, replace it with an automatic and all the magic will be lost, put a date complication it will be totally ruined. 3 hands only, hand wound, 37-38mm diameter, these are the secret (or not so secret) magic vital ingredients. And I prefer the 231s cream dial color. If I were forced to find something that can be improved with 231, I'd say maybe 50m water resistance would be better rather than 30m splash resistance so that I can be less stressed around water. While I love the new releases, I still prefer the 231 because the dial is so unpretentious and humble.


I can respect that. All those reason minus a few are why I love the SBGW253 lol but yeah if you plan on buying the 231 def change that strap out, I believe everyone does this once they get it. Not sure why they skimped the strap on it, maybe that's why it was able to be had from dealers around $3.4k


----------



## Xhantos

Watchyouloved said:


> 275 is still available online but 273 and 277 sold out online most probably due to much smaller allocation


275 is available only through Grand Seiko Boutique Online. All 3 models are 140 piece limited.


----------



## fasteddiev0.0

Watchyouloved said:


> I raise you an SBGW253. Better hands set (also curved), awesome throwback vintage recreation of the very first GS, white dial not that yellowish one, blued seconds hand, 11.2 thickness, genuine crocodile high quality strap (not the mess that the 231 comes on), and that awesome vintage style buckle!! Same movement lol
> View attachment 16080961
> 
> View attachment 16080944


Wish I had disposable income when the SBGW033 was released. To me it was a near perfect dress watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyouloved

fasteddiev0.0 said:


> Never owned a cocktail but tried one on years back, similar finishing to a Sarb033. There's a few degrees of separation between a Sarb and the old Sarx line, let alone the gulf between a cocktail and any of the GS watches.
> 
> I have a SBGW235 (similar to the 231 but with a blued seconds hand and BoR bracelet). Product shots don't do it any justice. The fine beveling on the lugs aren't very apparent and although I'd prefer the dauphine hands to have a flat brushed center, it's more in line with the calatrava aesthetic.
> 
> Picked up a 275 to see if it would give a different feel. Affordable GS watches are going by the wayside. Releases like these are quite refreshing for a manufacturer aggressively climbing upmarket
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree and the degree of quality doesn't seem obvious in the lower tiers because they are so good for the money until you hold a higher tier watch and realize how much lower the previous were. I always felt the skx and seiko 5 sports to be built at very high quality and the bracelets were very nice for the price point but now when I hold one the bracelets feel so cheap to me I can't believe I once thought they were nice for the watch! Lol


----------



## Xhantos

Watchyouloved said:


> I can respect that. All those reason minus a few are why I love the SBGW253 lol but yeah if you plan on buying the 231 def change that strap out, I believe everyone does this once they get it. Not sure why they skimped the strap on it, maybe that's why it was able to be had from dealers around $3.4k


Luckily I own one  I will look into the strap issue, thanks.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Xhantos said:


> Luckily I own one  I will look into the strap issue.


That's awesome man! Luckily that watch is a total strap monster


----------



## Watchyouloved

Xhantos said:


> 275 is available only through Grand Seiko Boutique Online. All 3 models are 140 piece limited.


Yeah I meant the other 2 have smaller allocation because they're not only for online so they probably had way less in order to send the rest to dealers while the 275 has all 140 posted up on there, though someone in the other forum said their AD could get one.


----------



## mconlonx

Watchyouloved said:


> I agree and the degree of quality doesn't seem obvious in the lower tiers because they are so good for the money until you hold a higher tier watch and realize how much lower the previous were. I always felt the skx and seiko 5 sports to be built at very high quality and the bracelets were very nice for the price point but now when I hold one the bracelets feel so cheap to me I can't believe I once thought they were nice for the watch! Lol


Well... currently wearing a Seiko 5... on the stock bracelet. I have others, where I have swapped out the bracelet for better feel; I have experience with much higher-end bracelets. And the one on Seiko 5 (7s series) watches is... adequate. Better than Vostok, lolz. Not the hair-pullers they are rumored to be. But yes, they feel very cheap indeed, as befits their price.


----------



## Watchyouloved

fasteddiev0.0 said:


> Wish I had disposable income when the SBGW033 was released. To me it was a near perfect dress watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it was a blend of the sbgw231 and sbgw253 in a way. Slightly smaller size and cream dial.


----------



## Watchyouloved

mconlonx said:


> Well... currently wearing a Seiko 5... on the stock bracelet. I have others, where I have swapped out the bracelet for better feel; I have experience with much higher-end bracelets. And the one on Seiko 5 (7s series) watches is... adequate. Better than Vostok, lolz. Not the hair-pullers they are rumored to be. But yes, they feel very cheap indeed, as befits their price.


Right, I never tried Vostok or any other lower tier brand honestly to compare to so when I first got the skx the jubilee felt amazing and high quality lol then I bought a bunch of LE seiko 5 sports and they had their array of natos and leather/textile straps but recently I picked up a 5 sport and a monster with bracelets and they're just not nice lol first watch I felt it on was the rowing blazers bracelet then the blue srpd followed by the monster and they all had that cheap clasp and tin bracelet feel. The clasp on the skx felt nicer! 15 year old seamaster 2220.80.00 felt way nicer and it caught me off guard when I put the seiko's back on because I remember them being so good!

but I will say the overall feel of the 5 sportcase and dial etc. still very nice, on the right strap it is an awesome value!


----------



## mconlonx

Watchyouloved said:


> Right, I never tried Vostok or any other lower tier brand honestly to compare to so when I first got the skx the jubilee felt amazing and high quality lol then I bought a bunch of LE seiko 5 sports and they had their array of natos and leather/textile straps but recently I picked up a 5 sport and a monster with bracelets and they're just not nice lol first watch I felt it on was the rowing blazers bracelet then the blue srpd followed by the monster and they all had that cheap clasp and tin bracelet feel. The clasp on the skx felt nicer! 15 year old seamaster 2220.80.00 felt way nicer and it caught me off guard when I put the seiko's back on because I remember them being so good!
> 
> but I will say the overall feel of the 5 sportcase and dial etc. still very nice, on the right strap it is an awesome value!


Ah. Well them you would be seriously disappointed by the older Seiko 5 (7s) bracelets, as they are a magnitude worse than even the Seiko 5 Sport bracelets. But still maybe 2 magnitudes better than Vostok...

To that end, I went with aftermarket Uncle Seiko President on an SNKL41 and Uncle Seiko Jubilee on an SRPE53.


----------



## Watchyouloved

mconlonx said:


> Ah. Well them you would be seriously disappointed by the older Seiko 5 (7s) bracelets, as they are a magnitude worse than even the Seiko 5 Sport bracelets. But still maybe 2 magnitudes better than Vostok...
> 
> To that end, I went with aftermarket Uncle Seiko President on an SNKL41 and Uncle Seiko Jubilee on an SRPE53.


Oh nice! Yeah I actually prefer seiko to move slightly upmarket if it means better solid feeling watches lol that bracelet thing would annoy me


----------



## Davekaye90

fasteddiev0.0 said:


> Never owned a cocktail but tried one on years back, similar finishing to a Sarb033. There's a few degrees of separation between a Sarb and the old Sarx line, let alone the gulf between a cocktail and any of the GS watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah the lower tier Presage cases are nothing special at all. The SJE cases seem pretty close, though. Admittedly, if you want a 37mm no-date handwinder, there's nowhere else to go.


----------



## Biggles3

Unboxing of the new Sumo LE piece just released in Thailand.






Discover Popular Videos | Facebook


Facebook Watch is the place to enjoy videos and shows together. Find the latest trending videos, discover original shows and checkout what's going on with your favorite creators.




fb.watch





Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## mariosimas

gorgeous beyond belief!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thom986

MrDisco99 said:


> I don't think Seiko ever did that homage... unless you include the SNK809 which I think is too small to be called a flieger. The dial design is also "inspired" but not quite accurate. Flieger dials are pretty specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's sooo many other brands that do it, though. They all look the same to me.


A little bit late, but thanks for the answer.


----------



## MrDisco99

Thom986 said:


> A little bit late, but thanks for the answer.


lol... it was less than an hour, but ok...


----------



## Thom986

One hour and One week. ^^


----------



## MrDisco99

Check the timestamps. You're the one who's a week late.

I think I need to make it a rule not to respond to anyone with a post count under 100 anymore.


----------



## Xhantos

MrDisco99 said:


> Check the timestamps. You're the one who's a week late.
> 
> I think I need to make it a rule not to respond to anyone with a post count under 100 anymore.


Mystery solved. Your reply was not late, 'thanks' post was late. It was like 'I'm late, Sorry for the not prompt thanks but thank you'


----------



## yonsson

SPB239 & SPB237
Really liking the new braided straps. Crazy comfy.


----------



## yonsson

SRPH17. A big miss concept wise if you ask me.


----------



## yonsson

SSJ005 39mm x 11mm. Crazy tiny. The complete watch is smaller than the previous movement version. A very very big step in the right direction when it comes to Astron if you ask me. I hope they expand the collection. I would love to see an Astron diver for example.


----------



## josayeee

The SPB237 looks awesome! Still mulling the price point of the Willard.

The SRPH17 looks good!! I wish they made the turtles this size. I’m not too big on the shiny dial but I would like to see that in person. This is also in consideration for my next Seiko.


----------



## hodinky

*SBSA139








SBSA141








SBSA143







*


----------



## Tltuae

yonsson said:


> SSJ005 39mm x 11mm. Crazy tiny. The complete watch is smaller than the previous movement version. A very very big step in the right direction when it comes to Astron if you ask me. I hope they expand the collection. I would love to see an Astron diver for example.


Whoa, this is nice. 3 hands sports quartz GADA. And with GPS + Solar, damn that's pretty much all I'm looking in a watch nowadays


----------



## Watchyouloved

yonsson said:


> SPB239 & SPB237
> Really liking the new braided straps. Crazy comfy.


Wow that Uemura looks so tiny! I guess I'm just too used to the original 6105


----------



## MrDisco99

Xhantos said:


> Mystery solved. Your reply was not late, 'thanks' post was late. It was like 'I'm late, Sorry for the not prompt thanks but thank you'


Language can be a pain sometimes. It took me reading this multiple times to figure out I was being an idiot.

@Thom986 you're welcome.


----------



## mi6_

hodinky said:


> *SBSA139
> View attachment 16086177
> 
> SBSA141
> View attachment 16086178
> 
> SBSA143
> View attachment 16086182
> *


An updated/refreshed SNK80X???? I like these. Any idea on the size yet?


----------



## mi6_

Watchyouloved said:


> Wow that Uemura looks so tiny! I guess I'm just too used to the original 6105


The Uemura LE is 44mm 8L35. This is a 42mm 6R35 Willard with a different dial and strap is it not?


----------



## Robotaz

yonsson said:


> SPB239 & SPB237
> Really liking the new braided straps. Crazy comfy.


Cool watches, but the green seems odd on the Willard-esque model. I've seen pics where there's a gray strap that matches the watch. Did yours come with a gray strap?


----------



## Watchyouloved

mi6_ said:


> The Uemura LE is 44mm 8L35. This is a 42mm 6R35 Willard with a different dial and strap is it not?


Oh I just call variations of the 6105 uemura's mainly because I hate calling them Willards. The LE at 44 looks right but for some reason the other version in 42 just looks so small lol first time complaining about being too small


----------



## lexminute

yonsson said:


> SSJ005 39mm x 11mm. Crazy tiny. The complete watch is smaller than the previous movement version. A very very big step in the right direction when it comes to Astron if you ask me. I hope they expand the collection. I would love to see an Astron diver for example.


Now this certainly is a candidate for a one-watch collection (for those who don't want much).
Do you also have pics of the blue?


----------



## josayeee

Robotaz said:


> Cool watches, but the green seems odd on the Willard-esque model. I've seen pics where there's a gray strap that matches the watch. Did yours come with a gray strap?


It comes with both green and grey straps


----------



## 6L35

Uemura is calling me...


----------



## yonsson

Robotaz said:


> Cool watches, but the green seems odd on the Willard-esque model. I've seen pics where there's a gray strap that matches the watch. Did yours come with a gray strap?


2 straps for every model. Willard comes with grey as well.


----------



## yonsson

hodinky said:


> *SBSA139
> View attachment 16086177
> 
> SBSA141
> View attachment 16086178
> 
> SBSA143
> View attachment 16086182
> *


Are these official now? I've got pics of these as well but I didn't think they were official yet?


----------



## yonsson

lexminute said:


> Now this certainly is a candidate for a one-watch collection (for those who don't want much).
> Do you also have pics of the blue?


 No, sorry.


----------



## SkxRobbie

yonsson said:


> SRPH17. A big miss concept wise if you ask me.


Put a dive bezel on this and I think its a great alternative to the Turtle!


----------



## Cover Drive

SkxRobbie said:


> Put a dive bezel on this and I think its a great alternative to the Turtle!


Great looking watch but Seiko is still insisting on such a weak and wimpy looking sweep second hand


----------



## SkxRobbie

Cover Drive said:


> Great looking watch but Seiko is still insisting on such a weak and wimpy looking sweep second hand


Of course I did not notice that until you mentioned it. Now it annoys me.


----------



## Robotaz

Cover Drive said:


> Great looking watch but Seiko is still insisting on such a weak and wimpy looking sweep second hand


Seiko has almost cartoonish seconds hands historically. Are you talking about just this model?

Reminds me of the spring drive watches with super thin seconds hands that you can watch slide past the seconds markers so precisely. I think it's cool.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Exclusive for the Asian market:









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 27


Seiko MM300 "Seigaiha" per il mercato americano, la referenza con cassa nera e quadrante blu è limitata a 500




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## yonsson

How is it possible not to love the SPB237? 😍


----------



## Cover Drive

Robotaz said:


> Seiko has almost cartoonish seconds hands historically. Are you talking about just this model?
> 
> Reminds me of the spring drive watches with super thin seconds hands that you can watch slide past the seconds markers so precisely. I think it's cool.


Not all models. I just think the second hand with the counter balance on some models is not 'strong' enough. The second hand on the 151/153 models works well, the lollipop style on the old 6309 looks superb (wish they had used it on the SRP777)&#8230;.. maybe I just have an issue with that style of second hand. Dunno, it's always one of the 1st things I look at is the second hand on all watches. I used to like the orange bold 'triangle' second hand on some of the classic Seiko 5Sports of yesteryear. That being said, I do take your point that you can watch it slide past precisely.


----------



## Robotaz

Cover Drive said:


> Not all models. I just think the second hand with the counter balance on some models is not 'strong' enough. The second hand on the 151/153 models works well, the lollipop style on the old 6309 looks superb (wish they had used it on the SRP777)&#8230;.. maybe I just have an issue with that style of second hand. Dunno, it's always one of the 1st things I look at is the second hand on all watches. I used to like the orange bold 'triangle' second hand on some of the classic Seiko 5Sports of yesteryear. That being said, I do take your point that you can watch it slide past precisely.


I had the spring drive Landmaster and tuna models, and that seconds hand looked awesome on them.


----------



## Milehigh981

Love the dial on the SBP237.


----------



## Cover Drive

Robotaz said:


> I had the spring drive Landmaster and tuna models, and that seconds hand looked awesome on them.


Yep&#8230;.. they look good on those models


----------



## Stu47

lexminute said:


> Now this certainly is a candidate for a one-watch collection (for those who don't want much).
> Do you also have pics of the blue?


Noice! Solar quartz GPS all the things. Solar quartz GPS Willard anyone?


----------



## Cover Drive

Milehigh981 said:


> Love the dial on the SBP237.


Thinking about getting a SBP237. Looks classy.


----------



## fillerbunny

Cover Drive said:


> I just think the second hand with the counter balance on some models is not 'strong' enough.


It's a lot better with a painted hand, like on the SPB097 I'm wearing right now! Actually, I think this one's pretty great.

Otherwise I agree. Not a deal breaker, though.


----------



## Cover Drive

fillerbunny said:


> It's a lot better with a painted hand, like on the SPB097 I'm wearing right now! Actually, I think this one's pretty great.
> 
> Otherwise I agree. Not a deal breaker, though.


That's it&#8230;. A painted hand does make the diff. Good spot


----------



## hodinky

yonsson said:


> Are these official now? I've got pics of these as well but I didn't think they were official yet?


not official


----------



## Stu47

yonsson said:


> SSJ005 39mm x 11mm. Crazy tiny. The complete watch is smaller than the previous movement version. A very very big step in the right direction when it comes to Astron if you ask me. I hope they expand the collection. I would love to see an Astron diver for example.


You and me both! The future is now!


----------



## Watchyouloved

6L35 said:


> Uemura is calling me...


Yesssss I wish I could break more people into calling it a Uemura but unfortunately a typical AD only knows "Willard"


----------



## fillerbunny

Watchyouloved said:


> Yesssss I wish I could break more people into calling it a Uemura but unfortunately a typical AD only knows "Willard"


And how many westerners ever heard of Uemura if it weren't for Seiko enthusiasm?


----------



## Watchyouloved

fillerbunny said:


> And how many westerners ever heard of Uemura if it weren't for Seiko enthusiasm?


Yeah, it's pretty sad


----------



## Glengooligan




----------



## VincentG

fillerbunny said:


> And how many westerners ever heard of Uemura if it weren't for Seiko enthusiasm?


Most solo explorers/expeditionists do not gain wide spread notoriety and with his disappearance at 43yo (RIP Naomi) it is not surprising in his particular case.


----------



## VincentG

I went by the local AD on Tuesday and looked at these new Tortoises, it is hard to believe that a 42mm witch would seem small, but they do when you see them in the display case, I particularly like the SRPG17.


----------



## Kev161

yonsson said:


> Are these official now? I've got pics of these as well but I didn't think they were official yet?


It seems like he leaks new releases, embargo who??‍♂


----------



## dt75

SkxRobbie said:


> Put a dive bezel on this and I think its a great alternative to the Turtle!


I'm sure the mod makers are already submitting plans to the manufacturers


----------



## yonsson

Kev161 said:


> It seems like he leaks new releases, embargo who??‍♂


I don't mind other people posting leaks, I just want to make sure I don't do it. ?


----------



## Watchyouloved

Anyone get anymore info on the Seiko 5 x Brian May part 2? All I got so far is that it’s a pvd gold case with the same red special dial and red semi/clear case back


----------



## bluey

Guys any suggestions of any seiko limited editions to grab ...there are so many its so confusing ....anything in the mid priced range!!


----------



## Watchyouloved

bluey said:


> Guys any suggestions of any seiko limited editions to grab ...there are so many its so confusing ....anything in the mid priced range!!


Looking for seiko 5 sports? Mid price range meaning $500-1000?


----------



## VincentG

bluey said:


> Guys any suggestions of any seiko limited editions to grab ...there are so many its so confusing ....anything in the mid priced range!!


The manta ray dialed Samurai is mid priced and an awesome dial, I am not a sammi fan myself


----------



## Robotaz

Has someone posted this?


----------



## fillerbunny

Robotaz said:


> Has someone posted this?


Yes. But that's all right, these are fun to look at!

(I know @nat007 posted first, but I thought people would like to see the other watches, too. Sorry!)


----------



## yonsson

GS is releasing new models in September. Looking forward to something new to talk about. Keeping the leaks tight for once.


----------



## ffnc1020

yonsson said:


> GS is releasing new models in September. Looking forward to something new to talk about. Keeping the leaks tight for once.


40mm diver? Oh man don't give me hope.


----------



## yonsson

ffnc1020 said:


> 40mm diver? Oh man don't give me hope.


The first popular 40mm semi expensive SEIKO diver's watch was the SLA017 released 2017.

Then it takes 2-3 years before the coin lands in the brain machine, then another 3 years of planning to design and make the GS. So I'm guessing 2022-2023 is when the new 40mm GS hi-beat diver's watch will be announced and break the internet.

I have been saying this for the last 10 years I think. We are getting closer for every yeah that passes. ?


----------



## SKYWATCH007

yonsson said:


> GS is releasing new models in September. Looking forward to something new to talk about. Keeping the leaks tight for once.


It is September....you've got the pics?


----------



## Watchyouloved

yonsson said:


> GS is releasing new models in September. Looking forward to something new to talk about. Keeping the leaks tight for once.


Yeah I have been hearing the same thing. I heard they are saving some big bangs for last to then the 140th year anniversary.


----------



## Watchyouloved

I have a feeling it’s going to be a hi-beat 44mm diver to replace the spring drive one we currently have. 

Then again there will probably br a couple desirable models.

RIP wallet trying to buy a couple of them. Much harder to get a collection of them vs Seiko


----------



## tiki5698

Saw this in the seiko FB group, does anyone know if there will be any more with this dial design that isn't LE?


----------



## hodinky

tiki5698 said:


> Saw this in the seiko FB group, does anyone know if there will be any more with this dial design that isn't LE?


yes and no
*SBXY023















*


----------



## hodinky

*SARY207/SSA445J















*


----------



## hodinky

*SRPH21K








SRPH23K








SRPH25K








SRPH31K







*


----------



## mougino

hodinky said:


> View attachment 16102694
> [/B]


The second hand tip on that last one is neat!


----------



## Tickstart

SEIKO is gonna sell a ton of those new SNKs.


----------



## hodinky

*SPB227J








SPB229J








SPB231J







*


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Enjoy 👀 Gruppo Seiko 1881 - Il forum dei collezionisti italiani


----------



## Milehigh981

hodinky said:


> *SPB227J
> View attachment 16102751
> 
> SPB229J
> 
> SPB231J*


love the red dial


----------



## josayeee

Just got a spb237 as pricey as that was and they’re coming out with a STO SLA055! Can’t wait to see what that looks like. I love my SLA043 and the SLA limited release line in general.

Also excited to see the Seiko 5 Speedtimer! Because it is quartz, I hope they will be able to keep the proportions as close to the original. Too many Seikos to buy!


----------



## yonsson

SKYWATCH007 said:


> It is September....you've got the pics?


Maybe I do, maybe I don't. ?


----------



## yonsson

The SPB237 is my new best friend.It's been following me everywhere since I got it. I don't have anything to complain about and that's very rare.


----------



## Xhantos

yonsson said:


> The SPB237 is my new best friend.It's been following me everywhere since I got it. I don't have anything to complain about and that's very rare.


Good for you. I would have complained about the 'out of place' lume at 3 o'clock


----------



## Watchyouloved

AlvaroVitali said:


> Enjoy ? Gruppo Seiko 1881 - Il forum dei collezionisti italiani
> View attachment 16102921


First of all a prospex speedtimer?! Do I hear modern pogue remake?

sla057 will it be basically a mm200? A save the ocean with Brown dial !! & gold accents with black/gold bezel sounds interesting. This is the first SLA which is not a reissue or a tuna/mm300 so I wonder how it will pan out.

King Samurai European sounds like a remake of the first red dialed samurai that was so popular.

ONE PIECE !! I wonder how the designs will differ from the already produced one piece watches that came out a few years ago. Also already made for those characters. Hopefully this will be an international release and not a complete remake of the previous seiko 5 sport one piece. Will be highly anticipating this one.

well that's already 4 watches I'm interested in and I'm sure there's still more coming!


----------



## Watchyouloved

yonsson said:


> The SPB237 is my new best friend.It's been following me everywhere since I got it. I don't have anything to complain about and that's very rare.


Would look nice next to my SLA033!


----------



## Watchyouloved

yonsson said:


> Maybe I do, maybe I don't. ?


Leak&#8230;Leak&#8230;LEAK !! Show us the goods! Haha


----------



## hodinky

🖖
*SLA055








SLA057







*


----------



## Watchyouloved

hodinky said:


> ?
> *SLA055
> View attachment 16103227
> 
> SLA057
> View attachment 16103228
> *


Nice! The 057 looks like a budget SLA025! Very cool. Wish it didn't have the prospect X but still cool.

Any pics of the one piece models?!


----------



## MKN

hodinky said:


> *SLA055
> View attachment 16103227
> 
> SLA057
> View attachment 16103228
> *


Those do not look like 4600€ worth

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyouloved

MadsNilsson said:


> Those do not look like 4600€ worth
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agree. The sla025 fits the bill, this does not.


----------



## Cover Drive

josayeee said:


> Just got a spb237 as pricey as that was and they're coming out with a STO SLA055! Can't wait to see what that looks like. I love my SLA043 and the SLA limited release line in general.
> 
> Also excited to see the Seiko 5 Speedtimer! Because it is quartz, I hope they will be able to keep the proportions as close to the original. Too many Seikos to buy!


So looking forward to a 5 Sports Speedtimer. Don't mind it's quartz. Such a classic timepiece&#8230;&#8230;. I hope I am not disappointed.


----------



## Bloom

yonsson said:


> The SPB237 is my new best friend.It's been following me everywhere since I got it. I don't have anything to complain about and that's very rare.


Love the texture on that dial; definitely a looker!!

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## Watchyouloved

AlvaroVitali said:


> Enjoy ? Gruppo Seiko 1881 - Il forum dei collezionisti italiani
> View attachment 16102921


Just realized this is Seiko's 2021 latest releases! Meaning they will all release this month or in the next 2 months!


----------



## josayeee

Hmmm damn I was expecting the 300m monobloc case. These look good but will they be significantly better than the mm200 to justify the price point？



hodinky said:


> ?
> *SLA055
> View attachment 16103227
> 
> SLA057
> View attachment 16103228
> *


----------



## konners

hodinky said:


> ?
> *SLA055
> View attachment 16103227
> 
> SLA057
> View attachment 16103228
> *


These look great, and I want to be excited by them, but that's way too much dollar for me!


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Cover Drive said:


> So looking forward to a 5 Sports Speedtimer. Don't mind it's quartz. Such a classic timepiece&#8230;&#8230;. I hope I am not disappointed.


What size were the originals? I don't know anything about these models but sounds interesting!


----------



## Watchyouloved

SKYWATCH007 said:


> What size were the originals? I don't know anything about these models but sounds interesting!


42mm








I'm imagining it'll be this with the prospex X


----------



## fillerbunny

Watchyouloved said:


> 42mm
> View attachment 16103795
> 
> I'm imagining it'll be this with the prospex X


The Prospex X, 3-6-9 subdials, 4:24 date, a 24h dial and boring colours.


----------



## Watchyouloved

fillerbunny said:


> The Prospex X, 3-6-9 subdials, 4:24 date, a 24h dial and boring colours.


*sigh&#8230;you're right.
I wonder what the automatic models will look like. Inspired by 1964 Tokyo stopwatches.


----------



## fillerbunny

Watchyouloved said:


> *sigh&#8230;you're right.
> I wonder what the automatic models will look like. Inspired by 1964 Tokyo stopwatches.


Probably a lot like the previous one.


----------



## militaryfan

hodinky said:


> 🖖
> *SLA055
> 
> SLA057*


I would have been broke if these were 40mm.


----------



## Watchyouloved

fillerbunny said:


> Probably a lot like the previous one.


Oh&#8230;.well, I went from looking forward to 4 watches to now looking forward to 1 maybe 2 lol


----------



## fillerbunny

Watchyouloved said:


> Oh&#8230;.well, I went from looking forward to 4 watches to now looking forward to 1 maybe 2 lol


Do I get a commission of all the money I saved you?

There's still the Citizen bullhead reissue to look out for!


----------



## Robotaz

MadsNilsson said:


> Those do not look like 4600€ worth
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Surely this is a joke. No way those watches are $5,000.


----------



## Davekaye90

militaryfan said:


> I would have been broke if these were 40mm.


The huge bezel and I'm guessing 28mm MM300 style dial doesn't really do it for me. Now if it had something sized more like a SARB017 (29) or SLA017 (30) that would be tempting.


----------



## kolektor jam99

hodinky said:


> 🖖
> *SLA055
> View attachment 16103227
> 
> SLA057
> View attachment 16103228
> *


ugly date position


----------



## kdharani

hodinky said:


> 🖖
> *SLA055
> View attachment 16103227
> 
> SLA057
> View attachment 16103228
> *


Wow is this a new design? Looks like a LX without the giant crown. I wonder how thick this one is.

I hope they make this non limited too with a lower price point.


----------



## Madventure

hodinky said:


> 🖖
> *SLA055
> View attachment 16103227
> 
> SLA057
> View attachment 16103228
> *


That's GS money really and I just don't see it here. Granted I never see it on renders. Still. The earlier SLAs were the money proposition and offered proper better finishing to justify the uptick.
Let's see what GS releases in the next 30ish days I suppose?


----------



## Madventure

kdharani said:


> Wow is this a new design? Looks like a LX without the giant crown. I wonder how thick this one is.
> 
> I hope they make this non limited too with a lower price point.


Good point on the LX comparison. The original LX feels like a bargain by now!


----------



## yonsson

hodinky said:


> ?
> *SLA055
> SLA057
> View attachment 16103228
> *


I put my name down on the SLA057. I've been hunting for a SBDX003, so this one could fill that mental void. If €4600 is correct, then it's not cheap by any means. I can live with the X and the date. The dial looks like it has LX-quality indices.


----------



## MrDisco99

Robotaz said:


> Surely this is a joke. No way those watches are $5,000.


As long as suckers keep buying them they're going to keep ratcheting up prices.


----------



## Cover Drive

Watchyouloved said:


> 42mm
> View attachment 16103795
> 
> I'm imagining it'll be this with the prospex X


Put me down for one


----------



## berserkkw

hodinky said:


> 🖖
> *SLA055
> View attachment 16103227
> 
> SLA057
> View attachment 16103228
> *


Dang it!
I have to live up to my hashtag! #SeikoNeverAgaian
This is going to be very difficult...


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Watchyouloved said:


> 42mm
> View attachment 16103795
> 
> I'm imagining it'll be this with the prospex X


I'm sorry, but it looks like this ?


----------



## Thom986

Seiko renders are always quite bad...

I quite enjoy the idea of a new "small" case with a 8L movement in. Maybe a monobloc ?
When not in LE could be interesting.



hodinky said:


> ?
> *SLA055
> View attachment 16103227
> 
> SLA057
> View attachment 16103227
> *


----------



## One-Seventy

AlvaroVitali said:


> I'm sorry, but it looks like this 😢
> View attachment 16105286


I would be interested if it looked like that old gold Speedtimer, not the slightly generic-looking Daytona.


----------



## Robotaz

One-Seventy said:


> I would be interested if it looked like that old gold Speedtimer, not the slightly generic-looking Daytona.


I was about to say that Seiko looks awesome!

The Daytona? No El Primero = No bueno.


----------



## josayeee

I would buy a turtle SLA with more true to the original dimensions or even a 6r version with a smaller wearable case like the new SRPG15/SRPH17. Cha ching Seiko please take more of my $$$!!


----------



## theunsureavenger

🤔


----------



## Robotaz

theunsureavenger said:


>


I like it!


----------



## ivanos

theunsureavenger said:


>


Looks interesting. What's the model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

ivanos said:


> Looks interesting. What's the model?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SPB259

I'm smitten.


----------



## ivanos

Robotaz said:


> SPB259
> 
> I'm smitten.


Me too. Gonna get one


----------



## Watchyouloved

yonsson said:


> The first popular 40mm semi expensive SEIKO diver's watch was the SLA017 released 2017.
> 
> Then it takes 2-3 years before the coin lands in the brain machine, then another 3 years of planning to design and make the GS. So I'm guessing 2022-2023 is when the new 40mm GS hi-beat diver's watch will be announced and break the internet.
> 
> I have been saying this for the last 10 years I think. We are getting closer for every yeah that passes. ?


Congrats !! Your wish has been granted and grand seiko unveiled two brand new hi-beat divers.


----------



## ahonobaka

Watchyouloved said:


> Congrats !! Your wish has been granted and grand seiko unveiled two brand new hi-beat divers.
> View attachment 16107566


Don't underestimate yonsson! He knows much more than he puts on....but that's not the 40mm GS diver we're looking for ?


----------



## ahonobaka

Also just noticed the fairly ingenious index along the rehaut at 3:00, which you can see lit up here:









Sneaky way to maintain ISO, I have to say I prefer it to the awkward small indices we've seen on Seiko mainline divers


----------



## just3pieces

ahonobaka said:


> Also just noticed the fairly ingenious index along the rehaut at 3:00, which you can see lit up here:
> View attachment 16107641
> 
> 
> Sneaky way to maintain ISO, I have to say I prefer it to the awkward small indices we've seen on Seiko mainline divers


True! Real bummer that they messed up the design on their 1000 to 2500 dollar divers if they could have done it this way 🤦‍♂️


----------



## theunsureavenger

ivanos said:


> Looks interesting. What's the model?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SPB259 ?


----------



## theunsureavenger

ivanos said:


> Me too. Gonna get one


ah just saw that&#8230; but yes it's a looker isn't it. The initial renders didn't impress but this looks much better


----------



## ivanos

theunsureavenger said:


> ah just saw that&#8230; but yes it's a looker isn't it. The initial renders didn't impress but this looks much better


SPB243 etc are still quite nice. But as I already have too many three handers, I would be inclined to ones with more impressive design.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

New Astron 39mm:









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 28


Beh,direi che finalmente è stata ripresa quantomeno la dicitura di una delle serie più gloriose prodotte in casa Seiko,ovvero quella Speedtimer...Sono




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## yonsson

The decision to release a pretty much identical (to the SBGA231) hi-beat diver is a little strange. Is there anyone out there that prefer hi-beat over Springdrive? If it was smaller, I would have seen the point of making it, but this is strange.

Also wondering where the new clasp is… The initial info I got said it would have a GS-version of the LX Landmaster clasp. Hopefully it’s because the photos we have seen so far are of prototypes, but I doubt it. How hard can it be to make a new clasp?


----------



## Matter of Time

AlvaroVitali said:


> New Astron 39mm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 28
> 
> 
> Beh,direi che finalmente è stata ripresa quantomeno la dicitura di una delle serie più gloriose prodotte in casa Seiko,ovvero quella Speedtimer...Sono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


Here are the links to the Seiko Japan webpages:


































SBXD007 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com













SBXD009 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com













SBXD011 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com













SBXD012 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com





Here's the specs:


----------



## Madventure

I like the black brushed dial on the regular one, but doubt I like the big black bezel... perhaps something we need to see in the flesh to appreciate, but right now it just looks too blunt for the otherwise refined dial.


----------



## 6L35

Matter of Time said:


> Here are the links to the Seiko Japan webpages:
> View attachment 16107896
> View attachment 16107897
> View attachment 16107900
> View attachment 16107901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBXD007 | セイコーウオッチ
> 
> 
> セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBXD009 | セイコーウオッチ
> 
> 
> セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBXD011 | セイコーウオッチ
> 
> 
> セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBXD012 | セイコーウオッチ
> 
> 
> セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the specs:
> 
> View attachment 16107894


The first two cases (two pushers) are made of titanium, the other two in steel.


----------



## Tickstart

Matter of Time said:


> Here's the specs:
> 
> View attachment 16107894


I like the relaxed magnetic resistance description. Magnetic resistance? -Well perhaps, it could be, we'll see idk...


----------



## Watchyouloved

ahonobaka said:


> Don't underestimate yonsson! He knows much more than he puts on....but that's not the 40mm GS diver we're looking for ?


Never underestimated, I knew this model was coming lol yeah it's not a 40mm but it's a step in the right direction towards what most people were complaining about.


----------



## Watchyouloved

yonsson said:


> The decision to release a pretty much identical (to the SBGA231) hi-beat diver is a little strange. Is there anyone out there that prefer hi-beat over Springdrive? If it was smaller, I would have seen the point of making it, but this is strange.
> 
> Also wondering where the new clasp is&#8230; The initial info I got said it would have a GS-version of the LX Landmaster clasp. Hopefully it's because the photos we have seen so far are of prototypes, but I doubt it. How hard can it be to make a new clasp?


A lot of people were complaining about the use of the spring drive in the diver as it didn't fit the watch etc. I personally didn't mind it but I guess I can see what they mean, all out tool watch should have a 100% mechanical movement. Clasp needs to change and diameter as well. Until then, not for me.


----------



## Robotaz

yonsson said:


> Is there anyone out there that prefer hi-beat over Springdrive?


Not me. I don't understand this release unless somehow a new spring drive diver is coming that is substantially higher up than this one.


----------



## Robotaz

Watchyouloved said:


> &#8230;all out tool watch should have a 100% mechanical movement.


I don't get that at all. Help me out.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

*43.8mm and has a thickness of 14.7mm*
I thought for that much $ they can slender it down a touch. That's chrono thickness.


----------



## Joll71

Robotaz said:


> I don't get that at all. Help me out.


 I think he meant solar


----------



## kdharani

SKYWATCH007 said:


> *43.8mm and has a thickness of 14.7mm*
> I thought for that much $ they can slender it down a touch. That's chrono thickness.


There goes my interest ?

The only thing holding me back from Seiko at these new prices is the thickness. I am not sure if Seiko sees thickness as a bug or a feature at this point.

Most of my collection is Seiko and I still love it, but man, so hard to justify against Tudor for my next purchase.


----------



## 6L35

Thickness is a plus in sport watches as long as L2L is not extreme and weight is under control.


----------



## Ferretnose

Watchyouloved said:


> Congrats !! Your wish has been granted and grand seiko unveiled two brand new hi-beat divers.
> View attachment 16107566


Ooooh, my! Model # please, along with price and intro date. Steel, titanium? Thanks!


----------



## GirchyGirchy

6L35 said:


> Thickness is a plus in sport watches as long as L2L is not extreme and weight is under control.


Wat


----------



## Watchyouloved

Robotaz said:


> I don't get that at all. Help me out.


Yeah not really us seiko fans but more Rolex, Omega, and other Swiss watch brand fans would constantly complain that the GS diver should be fully mechanical with no "hybrid" aspect to it, I think GS made this just to shut them up honestly and they will keep the spring drive models for those who want them.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Ferretnose said:


> Ooooh, my! Model # please, along with price and intro date. Steel, titanium? Thanks!











Grand Seiko Hi-Beat 200m Diver SBGH289 and SBGH291 - Hands-On


Meet the Grand Seiko Hi-Beat 200m Diver SBGH289 and SBGH291, two new classic dive watches with typical GS specifications.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## Watchyouloved

Wish these were gunning 300m wr even if they wanted to retain that massive size though…


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Watchyouloved said:


> Grand Seiko Hi-Beat 200m Diver SBGH289 and SBGH291 - Hands-On
> 
> 
> Meet the Grand Seiko Hi-Beat 200m Diver SBGH289 and SBGH291, two new classic dive watches with typical GS specifications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monochrome-watches.com


GS is smoking the crack to charge 7200Euro (8500USD) for the lower priced one 😂


----------



## johnMcKlane

SKYWATCH007 said:


> *43.8mm and has a thickness of 14.7mm*
> I thought for that much $ they can slender it down a touch. That's chrono thickness.


yes thats a pass for me


----------



## fillerbunny

SKYWATCH007 said:


> GS is smoking the crack to charge 7200Euro (8500USD) for the lower priced one 😂


More like 7200 USD. We like paying taxes on this side of the pond.


----------



## yonsson

fillerbunny said:


> More like 7200 USD. We like paying taxes on this side of the pond.


It will be even more. More like $9000 including tax in Sweden/Norway/Finland.

I really don't get these to be honest. Why didn't they release this watch 10 years ago? And the clasp is still lacking. IP is nice, but scratches, so why not ceramics? GS has moved towards ceramics. And why so thick? My SPB237 is 200m and 13.2mm, and it's not even a GS.

So many questions.


----------



## GregoryD

yonsson said:


> The decision to release a pretty much identical (to the SBGA231) hi-beat diver is a little strange. Is there anyone out there that prefer hi-beat over Springdrive? If it was smaller, I would have seen the point of making it, but this is strange.
> 
> Also wondering where the new clasp is&#8230; The initial info I got said it would have a GS-version of the LX Landmaster clasp. Hopefully it's because the photos we have seen so far are of prototypes, but I doubt it. How hard can it be to make a new clasp?


Clasp looks like the ye olde standard. Seiko has a newer, non-hideous, tool-less micro adjust clasp and they're choosing _not_ to use it. Baffling.


----------



## 6L35

GregoryD said:


> Clasp looks like the ye olde standard. Seiko has a newer, non-hideous, tool-less micro adjust clasp and they're choosing _not_ to use it. Baffling.
> 
> View attachment 16109053


Astron deserves some exclusivity 😇


----------



## Watchyouloved

fillerbunny said:


> More like 7200 USD. We like paying taxes on this side of the pond.


Yup, still a good amount pricier than the spring drive version which was starting to feel a bit overpriced considering what you get for less with a new Seamaster :/


----------



## Watchyouloved

GregoryD said:


> Clasp looks like the ye olde standard. Seiko has a newer, non-hideous, tool-less micro adjust clasp and they're choosing _not_ to use it. Baffling.
> 
> View attachment 16109053


Now that I think about it&#8230;other than my SKX all of my 20+ seiko's don't have steel bracelets and that's why I haven't been able to judge how bad their bracelets truly are and always felt like I got good watch for the money.

Technically my SLA017 came with a bracelet but I chose to never use it after fiddling with it and getting a feel for it ???


----------



## Davekaye90

yonsson said:


> It will be even more. More like $9000 including tax in Sweden/Norway/Finland.
> 
> I really don't get these to be honest. Why didn't they release this watch 10 years ago? And the clasp is still lacking. IP is nice, but scratches, so why not ceramics? GS has moved towards ceramics. And why so thick? My SPB237 is 200m and 13.2mm, and it's not even a GS.
> 
> So many questions.


Movement explains the thickness. I couldn't find any listed thickness of the 9S85 (or the 8L55) but I'm pretty sure it's at least a fair bit thicker than the 6R35 in the SPB, which is already thick compared to comparable ETA based movements. The 10ATM GS sport watches that use the 9S85 are already at over 13mm, no way you're going to be able to make a 20ATM diver with that same movement and not increase the thickness further.


----------



## Matter of Time

6L35 said:


> The first two cases (two pushers) are made of titanium, the other two in steel.


Sorry about that. I didn't notice at first that they weren't the same watches (thought they were just different colors). The stainless are also 10 bar WR vs 20 bar on the titanium models; and they are slightly thinner. Here's the specs on the stainless models:


----------



## Matter of Time

Tickstart said:


> I like the relaxed magnetic resistance description. Magnetic resistance? -Well perhaps, it could be, we'll see idk...


Hopefully that's just a flaky Chrome translation and not the real verbage from Seiko.


----------



## 6L35

Matter of Time said:


> Sorry about that. I didn't notice at first that they weren't the same watches (thought they were just different colors). The stainless are also 10 bar WR vs 20 bar on the titanium models; and they are slightly thinner. Here's the specs on the stainless models:
> 
> View attachment 16109339


No problem, at first I didn't realized it either, but the different shapes of the bezels made me check all the specs. A big surprise indeed.


----------



## Robotaz

SKYWATCH007 said:


> GS is smoking the crack to charge 7200Euro (8500USD) for the lower priced one


$2500 for a downgraded movement and a ceramic (supposedly) bezel finally. Pretty funny. Good luck is all I have to say about it.


----------



## DustyFingers

Robotaz said:


> SPB259
> 
> I'm smitten.


 I gotta see how this one looks in real life. I almost thought it was a web design at first. Is the color going to be pretty much the same as the SPB199J1 except with a brick pattern?


----------



## timetellinnoob

ahonobaka said:


> Also just noticed the fairly ingenious index along the rehaut at 3:00, which you can see lit up here:
> 
> Sneaky way to maintain ISO, I have to say I prefer it to the awkward small indices we've seen on Seiko mainline divers


"b-but...aSyMmEtRy??"


----------



## aks12r

Watchyouloved said:


> View attachment 16107566


soooo

the good 
ceramic bezel

the bad 
same size, same steel or ti case & bracelet, same case dial design, same clasp ?‍♂, same WR.

the ugly 
downgrade (debatable) from spring drive to hi-beat AND a 10% (ish) increase in price against old model rrp.

just me saying, but i'm massively disappointed ?

edit - is it the same thickness as the old model sbga029 / 31?


----------



## Domo

noenmon said:


> Looking forward to rl pictures of that one.


Real life pictures, you say?


----------



## yonsson

Robotaz said:


> $2500 for a downgraded movement and a ceramic (supposedly) bezel finally. Pretty funny. Good luck is all I have to say about it.


The bezel isn't ceramics. It's IP-coated, just like on the SBGA229/231. And yes, I have confirmed this with GS.


----------



## Watchyouloved

aks12r said:


> soooo
> 
> the good
> ceramic bezel
> 
> the bad
> same size, same steel or ti case & bracelet, same case dial design, same clasp 🤦‍♂️, same WR.
> 
> the ugly
> downgrade (debatable) from spring drive to hi-beat AND a 10% (ish) increase in price against old model rrp.
> 
> just me saying, but i'm massively disappointed 😥
> 
> edit - is it the same thickness as the old model sbga029 / 31?


It is actually .7mm thicker due to the movement height. 9S85 is tall just like the 8L55 in the SLA recreations which are thicker than the same watch with the 8L35.

I will say another improvement though, is that they finally made the markers bigger to be more proportionate with the overall look.


----------



## Robotaz

yonsson said:


> The bezel isn't ceramics. It's IP-coated, just like on the SBGA229/231. And yes, I have confirmed this with GS.


Oh man. I was hoping the review a the link was correct.

Thanks for the heads up. That's kinda depressing.


----------



## BTNMNKI

Domo said:


> Real life pictures, you say?
> View attachment 16110248


Looking forward to the inevitable internet sh*tstorm when people start receiving units with misaligned patterns.


----------



## MKN

Domo said:


> Real life pictures, you say?
> View attachment 16110248


It's got a nice light play in the dial. 
I can't quite decide if it's more stain glass window or manhole cover..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fillerbunny

MadsNilsson said:


> It's got a nice light play in the dial.
> I can't quite decide if it's more stain glass window or manhole cover..


A stained glass manhole cover, then!


----------



## SKYWATCH007

MadsNilsson said:


> It's got a nice light play in the dial.
> I can't quite decide if it's more stain glass window or manhole cover..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


? It's a very shiny manhole


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

SKYWATCH007 said:


> 😂 It's a very shiny manhole


A search for "'ginza' 'cobblestone'" on Google Images brings up a surprisingly few results! Nice try, Seiko. You almost had me pre-ordering. (I still want one.)


----------



## GirchyGirchy

fillerbunny said:


> A stained glass manhole cover, then!


What about a stained *******?!


----------



## mconlonx

Official watch of the DHARMA Initiative...










I was actually a bit disappointed to see that the dial is more a brick pattern and did not include _I Ching_ hexa- or tri-grams.


----------



## MtnClymbr

Domo said:


> Real life pictures, you say?
> View attachment 16110248


So this is the new Laurel Alpinist re-interpretation dial. I'm trying to figure out how this pattern would fit in with the "story" or mindset of this watch.


----------



## BlueFrappuccino

BTNMNKI said:


> Looking forward to the inevitable internet sh*tstorm when people start receiving units with misaligned patterns.


Lol. Wouldn't be a seiko if there is no misalignment. It's "charming".


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

MtnClymbr said:


> So this is the new Laurel Alpinist re-interpretation dial. I'm trying to figure out how this pattern would fit in with the "story" or mindset of this watch.


It is not part of the specific Alpinist sales and marketing "story" but good ole Kenny Hattori changed the name of the company to Seikosha at some point after moving his watch and jewelry shop to Ginza and opening a factory there. I have yet to see photos of the cobblestone streets there but I wonder if the blue is lifted from another "story" in the company's history.



BlueFrappuccino said:


> BTNMNKI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the inevitable internet sh*tstorm when people start receiving units with misaligned patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Wouldn't be a seiko if there is no misalignment. It's "charming".
Click to expand...

The cobblestones in Ginza are probably all messed up and everyone there is cross-eyed for some reason. (KIDDING!)


----------



## arlee

Mr. James Duffy said:


> It is not part of the specific Alpinist sales and marketing "story" but good ole Kenny Hattori changed the name of the company to Seikosha at some point after moving his watch and jewelry shop to Ginza and opening a factory there. I have yet to see photos of the cobblestone streets there but I wonder if the blue is lifted from another "story" in the company's history.
> 
> The cobblestones in Ginza are probably all messed up and everyone there is cross-eyed for some reason. (KIDDING!)


Not sure if Ginza still has streets like that but there are other neighborhoods that still have it


----------



## Tanker G1

Why release new high-beat divers that look nearly identical to the SBGA229 & SBGA231? I love my 44mm SBGA231 but I certainly would've entertained the idea of picking up something smaller.


----------



## Davekaye90

Tanker G1 said:


> Why release new high-beat divers that look nearly identical to the SBGA229 & SBGA231? I love my 44mm SBGA231 but I certainly would've entertained the idea of picking up something smaller.


Seiko seems to have to be dragged into the idea that a market for <43mm high-end divers exists, as if the Submariner being perpetual unobtanium isn't a clue. The SLA017 did well, and they've since done three more 62MAS reissues in the 40mm size, but GS seems to continue to want to make trucks.


----------



## JapanJames

The real reason is probably just because they basically want to keep releasing those old GS divers but can't anymore without adding the lume at 3. There've been loads of seiko re-releases lately that are almost identical to a previous watch but with just that one change.


----------



## mleok

BTNMNKI said:


> Looking forward to the inevitable internet sh*tstorm when people start receiving units with misaligned patterns.


That dial pattern will make it very clear if the source of misalignment is due to misaligned printing on the dial.


----------



## fillerbunny

JapanJames said:


> The real reason is probably just because they basically want to keep releasing those old GS divers but can't anymore without adding the lume at 3. There've been loads of seiko re-releases lately that are almost identical to a previous watch but with just that one change.


Yeah, that and the case back text change from "air diver's" to "diver's watch". Both due to changes in the ISO standard.


----------



## hodinky

no date caliber? why not?


----------



## Chaos_meme

konners said:


> Plastic case. Nice. Guess Seiko give up on Saving the Ocean.


You don't have to throw the case into the ocean....


----------



## Watchyouloved

The spring drive divers are out.


----------



## Chaos_meme

One-Seventy said:


> The US is the only major economy without a VAT system at all. In fact practically every country in the world has them, although some items in several of them are zero-rated. Some of the rates are not huge - Switzerland is in Europe, and its rate is less than 8%. However other rates have hovered around 18-20% for many years.
> 
> Also average inflation in Greece is running at way less than 1% pa.


If the USA had a VAT, it would be entirely wasted and the payers of the VAT would see zero benefit from it.


----------



## One-Seventy

Chaos_meme said:


> If the USA had a VAT, it would be entirely wasted and the payers of the VAT would see zero benefit from it.


So do you throw away all your state, city and local sales taxes now? That's what it would replace.


----------



## One-Seventy

JapanJames said:


> The real reason is probably just because they basically want to keep releasing those old GS divers but can't anymore without adding the lume at 3. There've been loads of seiko re-releases lately that are almost identical to a previous watch but with just that one change.


Most of those appeared fırst without the lume at 3, and it looks like they've all been updated. Since this update, newer models have appeared (e.g. SPB239) that were only delivered with an extra slice of lume, even though earlier renders showed them without.

Predictably, it's made some people very angry. Although since ISO is not a selling prerequisite, and is obviously of no real importance to buyers, I would be ignoring it for the luxury range.


----------



## Watchyouloved

@hodinky any pics of the upcoming Seiko 5 Sports x One Piece models?


----------



## Matter of Time

New Astron watches now on Seiko global page. Other variants are at the bottom of the page.









SSJ007J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## Tolmia

Matter of Time said:


> New Astron watches now on Seiko global page. Other variants are at the bottom of the page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSJ007J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com


Nice. Thinner and smaller models are also available. This one seems to be selling for about $1700.








SSJ005J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com





I note that these all seem to have the tool-less micro-adjust feature. "Clasp with Smart Adjuster function"


----------



## jterran

Tolmia said:


> Nice. Thinner and smaller models are also available. This one seems to be selling for about $1700.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSJ005J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I note that these all seem to have the tool-less micro-adjust feature. "Clasp with Smart Adjuster function"


The SSJ007J1 is titanium and 20bar vs the SSJ005J1 which is steel and 10bar.


----------



## Ace Krampus

One-Seventy said:


> So do you throw away all your state, city and local sales taxes now? That's what it would replace.


Who's "you?" Me/us, the citizenry? Absolutely. Got some 25 year-old potholes on the Belt Parkway.


----------



## hodinky

new?
*SBGA461








SBGA463*









*SBGA465








SBGA467








SLGA011







*


----------



## ivanos

arlee said:


> Not sure if Ginza still has streets like that but there are other neighborhoods that still have it
> 
> View attachment 16111455







Sidewalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyouloved

hodinky said:


> new?
> *SBGA461
> View attachment 16113681
> 
> SBGA463*
> 
> View attachment 16113682
> 
> *SBGA465
> View attachment 16113683
> 
> SBGA467
> View attachment 16113684
> 
> SLGA011
> View attachment 16113685
> *


Looks exactly like the current SBGA229 except for lume at 3:00 but idk why they'd call it a new model number just for that&#8230;.?


----------



## josayeee

*SBGA465
Is that a smaller cased snow flake or are my eyes deceiving me?*


----------



## Xhantos

Watchyouloved said:


> Looks exactly like the current SBGA229 except for lume at 3:00 but idk why they'd call it a new model number just for that&#8230;.?


Just for that? It is a total deal breaker for some of us (including me) .


----------



## fillerbunny

Watchyouloved said:


> Looks exactly like the current SBGA229 except for lume at 3:00 but idk why they'd call it a new model number just for that&#8230;.?


Probably for the same reasons as why the SRP777, the black turtle, is now the SRPE93. Whatever those are. Getting a new ISO 6425 stamp has been speculated.


----------



## AlexxvD

fillerbunny said:


> Probably for the same reasons as why the SRP777, the black turtle, is now the SRPE93. Whatever those are. Getting a new ISO 6425 stamp has been speculated.


I have a SRPE93, the lumed hour marker at 3 is not there yet. Only if you get one after april '21, you get that&#8230;

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Watchyouloved said:


> Looks exactly like the current SBGA229 except for lume at 3:00 but idk why they'd call it a new model number just for that&#8230;.?










New dial also means larger lume plots it seems. I think it looks a lot better than before.

I've got the lume @ 3 on my spb237. It's hiding under the crystal chamfer so it's very discreet IRL. I don't have a problem with it at all.


----------



## yonsson

Also got a new bezel inlay.


----------



## fluence4

Ceramic?

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyouloved

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16114557
> 
> Also got a new bezel inlay.


Ah I hate to say it but Rolex does it better in this space&#8230;until grand seiko seriously steps it up, the only Seiko divers in the upper end I will own is the SLA017, SLA033, and the Tuna.


----------



## mi6_

Watchyouloved said:


> Ah I hate to say it but Rolex does it better in this space&#8230;until grand seiko seriously steps it up, the only Seiko divers in the upper end I will own is the SLA017, SLA033, and the Tuna.


I agree the Rolex makes a better, more desirable watch. But at least with the GS you can both probably find one at a dealer and buy one. With the Rolex your only option is really the grey market at over MSRP. While I'm not a fan of the GS design it's at least unique in the market.


----------



## Watchyouloved

mi6_ said:


> I agree the Rolex makes a better, more desirable watch. But at least with the GS you can both probably find one at a dealer and buy one. With the Rolex your only option is really the grey market at over MSRP. While I'm not a fan of the GS design it's at least unique in the market.


I can appreciate the grand Seiko but to me, for the same money I'd rather just get a nice low key seiko reissue. The grand seiko design just looks too similar to the submariner where at least the Seamaster looks much different. I wish Grand Seiko would use inspiration from some of the vintage seiko divers and follow that design language to make their own.


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchyouloved said:


> I can appreciate the grand Seiko but to me, for the same money I'd rather just get a nice low key seiko reissue. The grand seiko design just looks too similar to the submariner where at least the Seamaster looks much different. I wish Grand Seiko would use inspiration from some of the vintage seiko divers and follow that design language to make their own.


I think I prefer the Uemura divers to anything GS makes right now. More wearable size, more interesting dials.


----------



## TCWU

anything with X on the dial is NO to me  
sold all my Xs
keepers are 
SBDX012/SLA025/SLA033/SLA041

no X now no X in the future


----------



## hoss

TCWU said:


> anything with X on the dial is NO to me
> sold all my Xs
> keepers are
> SBDX012/SLA025/SLA033/SLA041
> 
> no X now no X in the future


Why is that? What don't you like about Seiko automatic watches with the X on the dial?


----------



## chriscentro

AlvaroVitali said:


> Enjoy 👀 Gruppo Seiko 1881 - Il forum dei collezionisti italiani
> View attachment 16102921


Does anyone have the photos for the chronographs?


----------



## TCWU

hoss said:


> Why is that? What don't you like about Seiko automatic watches with the X on the dial?


don't you think it's really ugly on the dial ?
your prefer X on your crown or you prefer old school S on the crown?


----------



## Snaggletooth

TCWU said:


> don't you think it's really ugly on the dial ?
> your prefer X on your crown or you prefer old school S on the crown?


I like the X.


----------



## yonsson

Watchyouloved said:


> I can appreciate the grand Seiko but to me, for the same money I'd rather just get a nice low key seiko reissue. The grand seiko design just looks too similar to the submariner where at least the Seamaster looks much different. I wish Grand Seiko would use inspiration from some of the vintage seiko divers and follow that design language to make their own.


I used to have the SBGH257 and it was a great watch. I'd buy the same model with a normal dial and in 42mm in a heartbeat. It's very much a GS when it comes to design and very different from diver's from other brands imho.


----------



## TCWU

Snaggletooth said:


> I like the X.


really?
basically same watch
SBDB001 vs SBDB011


----------



## BTNMNKI

TCWU said:


> don't you think it's really ugly on the dial ?
> your prefer X on your crown or you prefer old school S on the crown?


Don't mind the X one bit. Or the new 5 logo either, for that matter. Then again, the old 5 badge was an absolute dealbreaker IMO. To each their own.


----------



## Snaggletooth

TCWU said:


> really?
> basically same watch
> SBDB001 vs SBDB011


Really.


----------



## fillerbunny

I don't mind the X and I prefer unsigned crowns.


----------



## One-Seventy

hoss said:


> Why is that? What don't you like about Seiko automatic watches with the X on the dial?


The X on the dial, maybe? . It's like a huge skyscraper just tumbling down on you apparently!


----------



## Tickstart

Unsigned crows are the best.


----------



## Davekaye90

I don't get why people dislike the X so much. I don't even notice it. Now the 3 o’clock lume blobs on the other hand, those I have yet to warm up to. The pre-blob SPB14x dials have a really nice beveled date window which is gone with the blob, and they don't look anywhere near as good.


----------



## tregaskin

It is not an X anyway


----------



## arlee

tregaskin said:


> It is not an X anyway


Well it is and it isn't its both an "X" and the "P" (white) and "S" (yellow) in the word Prospex


----------



## Watchyouloved

TCWU said:


> anything with X on the dial is NO to me
> sold all my Xs
> keepers are
> SBDX012/SLA025/SLA033/SLA041
> 
> no X now no X in the future


Same here, I have the same collection but I'm a sucker for collabs so I have a tuna with an X on it. If there is an SLA version I will buy that over the normal version with the X.


----------



## thatmofo

TCWU said:


> don't you think it's really ugly on the dial ?
> your prefer X on your crown or you prefer old school S on the crown?


I find it amusing that the "X" haters seem to be absolutely convinced everyone else also agrees with them.
C'mon now.
Like me, those who don't mind the "X" will simply don't talk about it.


----------



## Xhantos

thatmofo said:


> I find it amusing that the "X" haters seem to be absolutely convinced everyone else also agrees with them.
> C'mon now.
> Like me, those who don't mind the "X" will simply don't talk about it.


I don't care much for the 'X' on the dial or crown but what Seiko is trying to do is making Prospex a somewhat independent brand just like Grand Seiko. I would care very much if they get rid of the 'Seiko' name and branding. The same goes for 'Presage'.


----------



## One-Seventy

thatmofo said:


> I find it amusing that the "X" haters seem to be absolutely convinced everyone else also agrees with them.
> C'mon now.
> Like me, those who don't mind the "X" will simply don't talk about it.


No No _No No No NO!

It's ALL about the X!! _


----------



## johnMcKlane

One-Seventy said:


> No No _No No No NO!
> 
> It's ALL about the X!! _


X gon' give it to ya (what)
**** waiting for you to get it on your own, X gon' deliver to ya (uh)


----------



## Watchyouloved

johnMcKlane said:


> X gon' give it to ya (what)
> **** waiting for you to get it on your own, X gon' deliver to ya (uh)


Ah I see you're a man of culture


----------



## h_zee13

So this is interesting&#8230;no cyclops on these could mean that Seiko will stop putting them on future models?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

h_zee13 said:


> So this is interesting&#8230;no cyclops on these could mean that Seiko will stop putting them on future models?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the "Southwest Edition", showing how we've dried up and withered away this year?


----------



## MKN

h_zee13 said:


> So this is interesting&#8230;no cyclops on these could mean that Seiko will stop putting them on future models?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a drought special? The dial looks like a dry riverbed in various colours..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13

Robotaz said:


> Is that the "Southwest Edition", showing how we've dried up and withered away this year?


Your comment made me laugh and I feel bad about it



MadsNilsson said:


> Is that a drought special? The dial looks like a dry riverbed in various colours..
> 
> I don't know. I just saw it on Instagram
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fillerbunny

Xhantos said:


> I don't care much for the 'X' on the dial or crown but what Seiko is trying to do is making Prospex a somewhat independent brand just like Grand Seiko.


Nah... they'd never do that, would they?










Japanese companies seem to love distinct sub-brands. In guitars, Fender has their Squier and Gibson their Epiphone as budget brands, but in Japan ESP has a separate brand for each price point and audience: ESP, Navigator, E-II, Edwards, Grassroots and LTD.

Americans seem to like their Japanese cars sold under different brands, too.


----------



## TCWU

no X limited editions are fewer, more expensive and more faithfully reproduced
X is newer creation not for the old school guys
but who cares buy whatever you like
it's your money not mine


----------



## 6L35

I don't see anyone complaining about the X in Rolex.


----------



## mconlonx

Don't care about the X. But then again, I don't care about the older Seiko 5 shield, either, so might not be the best one to ask...


----------



## NatsuDragneel

I have never been fond of the X. I don't hate it, I just think it really doesn't add anything to the dial. Kind of like when a date window is in a weird place. The real estate on a watch dial is small enough, why load it up with stuff which means more to the company than the actual consumer?


----------



## BTNMNKI

Insert obvious "it's time to stop obsessing over your x and move on in life" joke.


----------



## dt75

Well I really hate the crown logo on Rolex. I'll never buy a Rolex. Not until they lose the crown.


----------



## timetellinnoob

The X hate is so 5+ years ago =)

ultimately wish it wasn't there to begin with, but somewhat used to it now...


----------



## Robotaz

dt75 said:


> Well I really hate the crown logo on Rolex. I'll never buy a Rolex. Not until they lose the crown.


That crown isn't going anywhere. Owners want people to see it. I could handle it if it was about half size with the word Rolex under it. Not so huge though. Looks cartoonish, and frankly I think the crown itself is gaudy.

That said, the entire world other than a few of us WIS seem to love the logo and it's prominence on the dial.


----------



## Watchyouloved

fillerbunny said:


> Nah... they'd never do that, would they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese companies seem to love distinct sub-brands. In guitars, Fender has their Squier and Gibson their Epiphone as budget brands, but in Japan ESP has a separate brand for each price point and audience: ESP, Navigator, E-II, Edwards, Grassroots and LTD.
> 
> Americans seem to like their Japanese cars sold under different brands, too.


It's because the U.S. is pure capitalism at it's finest. It's so easy to become victim to it depending on the area where you live and the surrounding. Americans can't just have any ol' Toyota, they won't touch a landcruiser unless it's labeled a "Lexus". Everyone's desire to have a luxury brand on their hood is so toxic it's sickening. Pure proof is the lower end luxury marque cars which are crap like the Mercedes cla250 and bmw 2 series etc. where for that money an accord would be a better buy. Pure stupidity.

I feel like that mentality goes into watches as well. I went to a fancy AD which carries Rolex, JLC, Omega, Patek, Cartier. One time I called inquiring if they carried grand seiko and the lady simply replied "oh no these are high end Swiss watches, we don't carry any cheap seiko's here" clearly falling victim to the brand game she had no knowledge of the watch. I went back to that same AD a couple years later and they had some pre owned grand seiko's for sale. I took a look at them and was complimenting the smoothness of the spring drive and saying how the dial was so unique and the sales person was just looking with nothing to say unlike how they usually will follow up your compliment with another to try and make a sale or say the watch is very nice etc. I realized that she had a sort of inner snobbery towards the brand probably thinking that GS is inferior to Swiss. Next time I went I asked a guy working there to show me a different GS and the guy blatantly said "I'll be honest I don't know anything about these watches" and he didn't really say it looked unique or anything at all either. This snobbery will exist in many people's heads.


----------



## yonsson

Watchyouloved said:


> It's because the U.S. is pure capitalism at it's finest. It's so easy to become victim to it depending on the area where you live and the surrounding. Americans can't just have any ol' Toyota, they won't touch a landcruiser unless it's labeled a "Lexus". Everyone's desire to have a luxury brand on their hood is so toxic it's sickening. Pure proof is the lower end luxury marque cars which are crap like the Mercedes cla250 and bmw 2 series etc. where for that money an accord would be a better buy. Pure stupidity.
> 
> I feel like that mentality goes into watches as well. I went to a fancy AD which carries Rolex, JLC, Omega, Patek, Cartier. One time I called inquiring if they carried grand seiko and the lady simply replied "oh no these are high end Swiss watches, we don't carry any cheap seiko's here" clearly falling victim to the brand game she had no knowledge of the watch. I went back to that same AD a couple years later and they had some pre owned grand seiko's for sale. I took a look at them and was complimenting the smoothness of the spring drive and saying how the dial was so unique and the sales person was just looking with nothing to say unlike how they usually will follow up your compliment with another to try and make a sale or say the watch is very nice etc. I realized that she had a sort of inner snobbery towards the brand probably thinking that GS is inferior to Swiss. Next time I went I asked a guy working there to show me a different GS and the guy blatantly said "I'll be honest I don't know anything about these watches" and he didn't really say it looked unique or anything at all either. This snobbery will exist in many people's heads.


I would call that AD-situation ignorance and not snobbery. All my local GS ADs love GS because they have knowledge about the brand. Most of them sell other Swiss brands at the same or at a higher price point. What I do find interesting is the GS price shift strategy. I blame the rebranding and relaunch of GS in USA for that. ?


----------



## Watchyouloved

yonsson said:


> I would call that AD-situation ignorance and not snobbery. All my local GS ADs love GS because they have knowledge about the brand. Most of them sell other Swiss brands at the same or at a higher price point. What I do find interesting is the GS price shift strategy. I blame the rebranding and relaunch of GS is USA for that. ?


How did GS relaunch the brand? I haven't really noticed any difference than before. I do see prices going up though!


----------



## Tickstart

ROLEX as a brand is tarnished by the AD snobbery. At least for me. They should just swear themselves free from it all. Having to grease their ass with purchases just to get the "privilege" of handing them even more of your money. The ROLEX reddit is full of "what's your purchase history" etc like it's a normal question to ask. At that point you have to realize you've been conned into a racket.

I'd love a Oyster Perpetual yellow or red dial, wonderful watches. Ridiculously priced though.


----------



## Robotaz

Watchyouloved said:


> It's because the U.S. is pure capitalism at it's finest. It's so easy to become victim to it depending on the area where you live and the surrounding. Americans can't just have any ol' Toyota, they won't touch a landcruiser unless it's labeled a "Lexus". Everyone's desire to have a luxury brand on their hood is so toxic it's sickening. Pure proof is the lower end luxury marque cars which are crap like the Mercedes cla250 and bmw 2 series etc. where for that money an accord would be a better buy. Pure stupidity.
> 
> I feel like that mentality goes into watches as well. I went to a fancy AD which carries Rolex, JLC, Omega, Patek, Cartier. One time I called inquiring if they carried grand seiko and the lady simply replied "oh no these are high end Swiss watches, we don't carry any cheap seiko's here" clearly falling victim to the brand game she had no knowledge of the watch. I went back to that same AD a couple years later and they had some pre owned grand seiko's for sale. I took a look at them and was complimenting the smoothness of the spring drive and saying how the dial was so unique and the sales person was just looking with nothing to say unlike how they usually will follow up your compliment with another to try and make a sale or say the watch is very nice etc. I realized that she had a sort of inner snobbery towards the brand probably thinking that GS is inferior to Swiss. Next time I went I asked a guy working there to show me a different GS and the guy blatantly said "I'll be honest I don't know anything about these watches" and he didn't really say it looked unique or anything at all either. This snobbery will exist in many people's heads.


I remember when Acura and Infiniti came out around '86, Infiniti with that odd Bonzai tree/rock garden ad campaign. They are smart, for sure.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Tickstart said:


> ROLEX as a brand is tarnished by the AD snobbery. At least for me. They should just swear themselves free from it all. Having to grease their ass with purchases just to get the "privilege" of handing them even more of your money. The ROLEX reddit is full of "what's your purchase history" etc like it's a normal question to ask. At that point you have to realize you've been conned into a racket.
> 
> I'd love a Oyster Perpetual yellow or red dial, wonderful watches. Ridiculously priced though.


I love Rolex. I think the submariner is truly timeless and the gmt master 2 Pepsi is one of the most beautiful watches BUT I hate the Rolex community. yes, the shortage of watches because demand increased so much in the past couple years I get that. Having to choose who gets the watch because AD's are getting 1-3 while the list is closer to 100-300. The reason I truly hate the community is because of the typical Rolex buyer. The Reddit with the complete douchey steering wheel pics, the arguments where they are so "Rolex or nothing", the downward look they give other brands. I just would hate to be a part of a community like that.
I know I can't label them all like that but from the many Rolex owners whom I've met it's usually a woman with a datejust or a guy with a precious metal watch and they know nothing of watches and to them it's just a status symbol.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Robotaz said:


> I remember when Acura and Infiniti came out around '86, Infiniti with that odd Bonzai tree/rock garden ad campaign. They are smart, for sure.


They just had a good strategy to take over the US market and it worked! You see Hyundai/kia doing it now with the genesis brand.


----------



## Tickstart

It's sad. ROLEX is wasted on many of them.
That's what's so great about SEIKO, I can wear my fancy SEIKO Tuna 300m without anyone batting an eye. If I had a ROLEX, with the way I dress, people would 100% think I was a drug dealer.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Tickstart said:


> It's sad. ROLEX is wasted on many of them.
> That's what's so great about SEIKO, I can wear my fancy SEIKO Tuna 300m without anyone batting an eye. If I had a ROLEX, with the way I dress, people would 100% think I was a drug dealer.


Yeah, exactly! The brand is truly wasted on those who have no interest in watches but need it to go with their basic Louis Vuitton bag, gucci oversized belt buckle, ferragamo shoes, and Mercedes/bmw. Reminds me of how bmw and how they turned the 5 series to a soft cruiser because they realized none of the buyers actually drove the things with the purpose they were built for nor cared about having a sporty suspension and preferred something soft so their Starbucks wouldn't spill. Same mentality goes with Rolex and that's why my SLA017 is my perfect daily. I feel good about wearing something made well but to the outside world it's just another cheap Seiko. I prefer it that way before that certain type of person catches on and ruins another thing.


----------



## yonsson

Watchyouloved said:


> How did GS relaunch the brand? I haven't really noticed any difference than before. I do see prices going up though!


2017 when they redesigned the GS dial, GS made a big push in USA and expanded the network of ADs in USA. Then they opened up GS Flagship stores in USA and even started Grand SEIKO USA. And they also separated GS from SEIKO so GS could be able to stand on its own.


----------



## Tickstart

So SEIKO will become what Tudor is for ROLEX?


----------



## Davekaye90

Robotaz said:


> I remember when Acura and Infiniti came out around '86, Infiniti with that odd Bonzai tree/rock garden ad campaign. They are smart, for sure.


Incidentally, they did that campaign because at the time they didn't even have a prototype Q45 ready for the cameras. It's notorious in the car world for being a complete flop. Infiniti's history is basically a mess, and they might've completely collapsed were it not for the 2003 G35 which was basically their Royal Oak and saved the brand from bankruptcy.

These days they are circling the drain again, having wasted an enormous amount of time and money on dead-end tech like their e-gear steering and variable compression engine, while completely failing to invest in electronics. Nissan has admitted that going forward they will be sort of like Presage, better execution but the same basic hardware.

There's no money left for and no consumer interest in dedicated Infiniti flagships.


----------



## Watchyouloved

yonsson said:


> 2017 when they redesigned the GS dial, GS made a big push in USA and expanded the network of ADs in USA. Then they opened up GS Flagship stores in USA and even started Grand SEIKO USA. And they also separated GS from SEIKO so GS could be able to stand on its own.


Oh right for sure. Also, they finally updated pics on their website and are marketing more aggressively in the US.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Tickstart said:


> So SEIKO will become what Tudor is for ROLEX?


I feel like that's the direction Seiko is headed and they already said they will stop selling watches in department stores in the U.S. and no longer make the cheap quartz watches. The cheapest watches they'll have will be the 5 sport.


----------



## Robotaz

Davekaye90 said:


> Incidentally, they did that campaign because at the time they didn't even have a prototype Q45 ready for the cameras. It's notorious in the car world for being a complete flop. Infiniti's history is basically a mess, and they might've completely collapsed were it not for the 2003 G35 which was basically their Royal Oak and saved the brand from bankruptcy.
> 
> These days they are circling the drain again, having wasted an enormous amount of time and money on dead-end tech like their e-gear steering and variable compression engine, while completely failing to invest in electronics. Nissan has admitted that going forward they will be sort of like Presage, better execution but the same basic hardware.
> 
> There's no money left for and no consumer interest in dedicated Infiniti flagships.


While Mazda is about to come out with hybrid, diesel, and gas versions of a new inline 6. Trying to go a bit backwards, but much higher quality and performance, to attack BMW. Should be interesting. My buddy thinks the Japanese car makers will end up like the Swiss watch makers; appearing to be dead, but the real deal for enthusiasts. Mazda looks to be headed that way.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Davekaye90 said:


> Incidentally, they did that campaign because at the time they didn't even have a prototype Q45 ready for the cameras. It's notorious in the car world for being a complete flop. Infiniti's history is basically a mess, and they might've completely collapsed were it not for the 2003 G35 which was basically their Royal Oak and saved the brand from bankruptcy.
> 
> These days they are circling the drain again, having wasted an enormous amount of time and money on dead-end tech like their e-gear steering and variable compression engine, while completely failing to invest in electronics. Nissan has admitted that going forward they will be sort of like Presage, better execution but the same basic hardware.
> 
> There's no money left for and no consumer interest in dedicated Infiniti flagships.


Yeah that's the sad truth of Infiniti. They had that perfect "royal oak" as to say, the 03 g35 was so legendary and known as the US skyline. It was awesome, nice design, very sporty driving characteristics, interior was good for the time, best sounding v6 which had a very legendary exhaust note, very quick and powerful when it released. All Infiniti had to do was build upon that and put those elements into their other cars and they would be doing amazing right now. The g37 was a good alternative to bmw and a decent follow up to the g35 but once they made the q50/q60 they kinda ruined the image of the brand and no one saw the cars as desirable as they once were. It just didn't pick up any buzz from the import fans, no improvement in performance and a lackluster design (in and out), Lexus IS def took that spot. It's unfortunate because the engines and driving dynamics were solid and at a pretty decent price too. Even the qx80 (big suv) uses the same bones as the legendary Nissan patrol and if marketed correctly (landcruiser competitor) could've found better potential buyers if they made buyers aware of the truck's off roading chops. Lexus again did this right with the LX and stole sales.

In the early 2000's Infiniti seemed unstoppable but somehow the company just died. I hope that doesn't happen with seiko, as one false move can totally destroy a brand's reputation and image and cause it to collapse.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Robotaz said:


> While Mazda is about to come out with hybrid, diesel, and gas versions of a new inline 6. Trying to go a bit backwards, but much higher quality and performance, to attack BMW. Should be interesting. My buddy thinks the Japanese car makers will end up like the Swiss watch makers; appearing to be dead, but the real deal for enthusiasts. Mazda looks to be headed that way.


I wouldn't necessarily say that Swiss watch makers appear to be dead. Quite the opposite actually&#8230;they run the market.


----------



## fillerbunny

6L35 said:


> I don't see anyone complaining about the X in Rolex.


It isn't an X. #roleps4eva


----------



## Robotaz

Watchyouloved said:


> I wouldn't necessarily say that Swiss watch makers appear to be dead. Quite the opposite actually&#8230;they run the market.


I'm saying dead when quartz took over, like gas engine makers dying as EV takes over.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Robotaz said:


> I'm saying dead when quartz took over, like gas engine makers dying as EV takes over.


ohhhh yeah that makes much more sense now haha. It's crazy because now seiko is moving away from cheap quartz watches!


----------



## yonsson

Watchyouloved said:


> I feel like that's the direction Seiko is headed and they already said they will stop selling watches in department stores and no longer make the cheap quartz watches. The cheapest watched they'll have will be the 5 sport.


They sell Grand SEIKOs in department stores in Japan so I don't know where you got that from.


----------



## Watchyouloved

yonsson said:


> They sell Grand SEIKOs in department stores in Japan so I don't know where you got that from.


I heard in the US they're moving away from department stores. Macy's, etc.


----------



## Robotaz

Watchyouloved said:


> I heard in the US they're moving away from department stores. Macy's, etc.


According to a GS AD I spoke with about 2 weeks ago, GS killed off 11 US ADs this year.

Seems like the people doing substantial internet sales got the boot, with others that have great brick and mortar warned. I'm not sure what they were warned about. Possibly displaying prices other than MSRP. I have no proof of that, but it makes sense to me.


----------



## Davekaye90

Robotaz said:


> While Mazda is about to come out with hybrid, diesel, and gas versions of a new inline 6. Trying to go a bit backwards, but much higher quality and performance, to attack BMW. Should be interesting. My buddy thinks the Japanese car makers will end up like the Swiss watch makers; appearing to be dead, but the real deal for enthusiasts. Mazda looks to be headed that way.


It is a really interesting time in the automotive industry. Japan's car industry basically became a thing in the US as a result of the '70s fuel crisis - Detroit was completely unprepared, and that's how cars like the Corolla and Civic built their reputations. Now we're at a different sort of crossroads with an environmental crisis, and this time it's Japan that's completely unprepared, kind of shocking considering Honda and Toyota basically invented the hybrid electric segment. You have to wonder just what the hell they've been doing in the twenty years since.

Toyota is currently lobbying _against _aggressive EV mandates, because they don't have anything to sell. Honda similarly is completely flat-footed in the US, though they do have the Honda E in other markets where short range city car EVs are more viable. Part of the issue is that both companies decided to bet heavily on HFCVs, and while there's some market for that in Japan, it's been basically stillborn here outside of CA.

Mazda's introduction of the MX-30 now, and their positioning of it is just bizarre. They're expecting people to pay $35K for a 143hp FWD crossover with a 35kwh battery with 100 miles of range. Apparently somebody forgot to tell Mazda what decade this is. Subaru meanwhile is relying on a rebodied version of Toyota's upcoming EV that arrives in a few years, because they otherwise don't have anything.


----------



## Robotaz

Davekaye90 said:


> Mazda's introduction of the MX-30 now, and their positioning of it is just bizarre.


I don't know anything about that vehicle, but it sounds like they're trying harder than the others.

On a 4Runner forum someone said Toyota has 1,000 EV patents, including for the most sophisticated batteries by far. I'm not sure where they're going, but I agree the Japanese market is a weird one right now.

We're about to be scolded for car talk, so maybe let's start a new thread.


----------



## MtnClymbr

Watchyouloved said:


> I feel like that's the direction Seiko is headed and they already said they will stop selling watches in department stores in the U.S. and no longer make the cheap quartz watches. The cheapest watches they'll have will be the 5 sport.


It's unfortunate. What I love so much about Seiko is their "bang for the buck". They're affordable but still have that name recognition that some people feel good about. What I mean by that is certain models can retain value among the community. I feel like I'm buying a piece of jewelry rather than a worthless hunk of metal. I start to look at micro brands, which put out comparable, if not better watches, but feel like if I ever get bored and want to sell it off, it really doesn't hold a ton of value- if that makes sense.


----------



## Robotaz

MtnClymbr said:


> It's unfortunate. What I love so much about Seiko is their "bang for the buck". They're affordable but still have that name recognition that some people feel good about. What I mean by that is certain models can retain value among the community. I feel like I'm buying a piece of jewelry rather than a worthless hunk of metal. I start to look at micro brands, which put out comparable, if not better watches, but feel like if I ever get bored and want to sell it off, it really doesn't hold a ton of value- if that makes sense.


Department stores in most parts of the US don't have customers who'd buy Seiko. Even Fossil now is too advanced for them. They're more concerned about robbing or shooting someone compared to shopping for watches. Maybe that's just me, but 90% of malls are close to death and only perused by thugs.

I'm proud of Seiko for ditching American malls. They're probably horrified by what they see.


----------



## Davekaye90

MtnClymbr said:


> It's unfortunate. What I love so much about Seiko is their "bang for the buck". They're affordable but still have that name recognition that some people feel good about. What I mean by that is certain models can retain value among the community. I feel like I'm buying a piece of jewelry rather than a worthless hunk of metal. I start to look at micro brands, which put out comparable, if not better watches, but feel like if I ever get bored and want to sell it off, it really doesn't hold a ton of value- if that makes sense.


Depends on which microbrand. Halios watches you're pretty much guaranteed to make back at least 110% of what you paid if you decide to sell. A comparably priced Sumo isn't likely to lose a ton of value, but it will lose some. Also depends on which Seiko. The SLA037 has depreciated to the point that they're now worth less than the SLA017.


----------



## Robotaz

Davekaye90 said:


> Depends on which microbrand. Halios watches you're pretty much guaranteed to make back at least 110% of what you paid if you decide to sell. A comparably priced Sumo isn't likely to lose a ton of value, but it will lose some. Also depends on which Seiko. The SLA037 has depreciated to the point that they're now worth less than the SLA017.


But let's be honest. Let's round up and say a Halios is $800. Is $80 worth the time you burned following and buying a Halios? That's 6 hours of flipping burgers or 1 hour of fixing an air conditioner. It's not about value. It's about hype.


----------



## Davekaye90

Robotaz said:


> But let's be honest. Let's round up and say a Halios is $800. Is $80 worth the time you burned following and buying a Halios? That's 6 hours of flipping burgers or 1 hour of fixing an air conditioner. It's not about value. It's about hype.


Personally I never got what the big deal was about the Seaforth, but their newer models are quite nice. Look at the quality of the markers on the Universa for example. They're _WAY _above anything Seiko has until you get to SLA models. I'd be interested myself, but I don't like the matte finished dials, or the counter balance on the minute but not the hour hand (hate it when Seiko does that as well) and the "MECHA. NICAL." at the bottom drives me up the wall. Those aren't words. This isn't Nam, Smokey, there are rules. Why could they use "Hand wind" instead? It was right there!


----------



## Robotaz

Davekaye90 said:


> Personally I never got what the big deal was about the Seaforth, but their newer models are quite nice. Look at the quality of the markers on the Universa for example. They're _WAY _above anything Seiko has until you get to SLA models. I'd be interested myself, but I don't like the matte finished dials, or the counter balance on the minute but not the hour hand (hate it when Seiko does that as well) and the "MECHA. NICAL." at the bottom drives me up the wall. Those aren't words. This isn't Nam, Smokey, there are rules. Why could they use "Hand wind" instead? It was right there!


A robot in China squirted that dial out. No human applied any indices. I'm not saying it's not nice. The Seaforth was Ok and definitely his best success so far in watchmaking, but to me the Universa is a cartoon watch like the Puck was. By the way I love the Puck. Still my favorite Halios just because it was silly and fun.

Edit - Oh dear I just saw you rated it just below SLA Seikos. Wow. Not even in the same galaxy. This kind of hype is what keeps Halios going. I don't get it. They're cool $700 Chinese watches, but to even begin talking about comparing them to the MM300 or anything similar is hysterics, and insanity.


----------



## One-Seventy

Robotaz said:


> I'm saying dead when quartz took over, like gas engine makers dying as EV takes over.


So back raking in premium cash in 50 years' time, then


----------



## One-Seventy

Robotaz said:


> Department stores in most parts of the US don't have customers who'd buy Seiko. Even Fossil now is too advanced for them. They're more concerned about robbing or shooting someone compared to shopping for watches. Maybe that's just me, but 90% of malls are close to death and only perused by thugs.
> 
> I'm proud of Seiko for ditching American malls. They're probably horrified by what they see.


Yup. Malls here in the uk are for mouth-breathers and the terminally unemployed. Like a lot of internet forums, only in the flesh!


----------



## Davekaye90

Robotaz said:


> A robot in China squirted that dial out. No human applied any indices. I'm not saying it's not nice. The Seaforth was Ok and definitely his best success so far in watchmaking, but to me the Universa is a cartoon watch like the Puck was. By the way I love the Puck. Still my favorite Halios just because it was silly and fun.
> 
> Edit - Oh dear I just saw you rated it just below SLA Seikos. Wow. Not even in the same galaxy. This kind of hype is what keeps Halios going. I don't get it. They're cool $700 Chinese watches, but to even begin talking about comparing them to the MM300 or anything similar is hysterics, and insanity.


Uh, you've seen how Seiko makes its dials, right? What do you think they do? The markers are pressed and the lume is painted over them.


----------



## schumway

Davekaye90 said:


> Personally I never got what the big deal was about the Seaforth, but their newer models are quite nice. Look at the quality of the markers on the Universa for example. They're _WAY _above anything Seiko has until you get to SLA models. I'd be interested myself, but I don't like the matte finished dials, or the counter balance on the minute but not the hour hand (hate it when Seiko does that as well) and the "MECHA. NICAL." at the bottom drives me up the wall. Those aren't words. This isn't Nam, Smokey, there are rules. Why could they use "Hand wind" instead? It was right there!


Mark it zero!


----------



## john_marston

Watchyouloved said:


> I feel like that's the direction Seiko is headed and they already said they will stop selling watches in department stores in the U.S. and no longer make the cheap quartz watches. The cheapest watches they'll have will be the 5 sport.


This is interesting. Do you have the source?

It's a shame, but I also think it's smart. They pumped out endless waves of very-budget quartz and 5 watches* for decades. Now it seems every release is more thought out, and higher quality. They've definitely upped their designs in this transition to going more upmarket (though the specs..not as much).

*also, these weren't particularly good for their imagine, despite being great value. I recall a _The Office_ episode from 2008 where they took the piss out of 'Seyko' for being cheap. While recently, someone asked me (after showing my watch) 'wow, is that a real Seiko?'.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Robotaz said:


> According to a GS AD I spoke with about 2 weeks ago, GS killed off 11 US ADs this year.
> 
> Seems like the people doing substantial internet sales got the boot, with others that have great brick and mortar warned. I'm not sure what they were warned about. Possibly displaying prices other than MSRP. I have no proof of that, but it makes sense to me.
> [/QU


Grand Seiko is trying to move away from the "omega discount" category of watches and wants to be taken more seriously and as true luxury product where discounts are out of the question such as Rolex or Patek. They are shutting down anyone who they think isn't fit to represent the brand correctly and value the product. This is part of their plan to retain their value and have a firm foot in the ground as an established luxury brand.


----------



## Tolmia

One-Seventy said:


> Yup. Malls here in the uk are for mouth-breathers and the terminally unemployed. Like a lot of internet forums, only in the flesh!


Went to a mall near me for the first time in forever. It was badly run down... Combination of Covid and Amazon.

There was one nice jewelry store that was supposed to have Oris watches and Seiko Presages, but it was closed being Sunday Every other jewelry store just had Citizen, Movado, and basic fashion watches. (Edit - I saw one nice Cocktail time that I considered buying... but was more interesting in heading to the sports bar.)


----------



## Watchyouloved

john_marston said:


> This is interesting. Do you have the source?
> 
> It's a shame, but I also think it's smart. They pumped out endless waves of very-budget quartz and 5 watches* for decades. Now it seems every release is more thought out, and higher quality. They've definitely upped their designs in this transition to going more upmarket (though the specs..not as much).
> 
> *also, these weren't particularly good for their imagine, despite being great value. I recall a _The Office_ episode from 2008 where they took the piss out of 'Seyko' for being cheap. While recently, someone asked me (after showing my watch) 'wow, is that a real Seiko?'.


I heard directly from an AD though a quick google search will show many articles talking about how they're taking steps in the US to go upmarket. I think it's great and Seiko should occupy that low tier luxury segment as opposed to citizen and orient low budget style. I just see seiko as better than that.

Did someone really ask if you were wearing a real Seiko? Lol that's the first I heard of it! I think it's awesome but from around me all I hear is "oh it's just a Seiko, I thought it was a Rolex"


----------



## Tolmia

Watchyouloved said:


> I heard directly from an AD though a quick google search will show many articles talking about how they're taking steps in the US to go upmarket. I think it's great and Seiko should occupy that low tier luxury segment as opposed to citizen and orient low budget style. I just see seiko as better than that.
> 
> Did someone really ask if you were wearing a real Seiko? Lol that's the first I heard of it! I think it's awesome but from around me all I hear is "oh it's just a Seiko, I thought it was a Rolex"


I hear and see it too, but except among the WIS people, this is going to be super hard to change attitudes. They are frankly better off going with a different name. It will take decades to get most people to consider Seiko as anything other than a lower tier brand. Look at how much the Kia's and Hyundai's of the world are spending trying to go upscale. It's not sinking in and the secondary market is horrendous.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Tolmia said:


> I hear and see it too, but except among the WIS people, this is going to be super hard to change attitudes. They are frankly better off going with a different name. It will take decades to get most people to consider Seiko as anything other than a lower tier brand. Look at how much the Kia's and Hyundai's of the world are spending trying to go upscale. It's not sinking in and the secondary market is horrendous.


That's true, it sucks because for example there isn't an Infiniti in Japan it's just Nissan but all of the Infiniti models we have still exist over there. It's only Westerners mainly who have a hard time swallowing a luxury product from a non luxury brand.


----------



## lexminute

yonsson said:


> 2017 when they redesigned the GS dial, GS made a big push in USA and expanded the network of ADs in USA. Then they opened up GS Flagship stores in USA and even started Grand SEIKO USA. And they also separated GS from SEIKO so GS could be able to stand on its own.


Also the various and consecutive US-exclusive releases like the Kira-zuri, the Four Seasons sets, and the Soko....


----------



## Tolmia

Watchyouloved said:


> That's true, it sucks because for example there isn't an Infiniti in Japan it's just Nissan but all of the Infiniti models we have still exist over there. It's only Westerners mainly who have a hard time swallowing a luxury product from a non luxury brand.


That's an excellent point. We definitely believe in a Class System when it comes to products and services. I can't think of many examples that cut against the grain when it comes to that.


----------



## yonsson

Davekaye90 said:


> Personally I never got what the big deal was about the Seaforth, but their newer models are quite nice. Look at the quality of the markers on the Universa for example. They're _WAY _above anything Seiko has until you get to SLA models. I'd be interested myself, but I don't like the matte finished dials, or the counter balance on the minute but not the hour hand (hate it when Seiko does that as well) and the "MECHA. NICAL." at the bottom drives me up the wall. Those aren't words. This isn't Nam, Smokey, there are rules. Why could they use "Hand wind" instead? It was right there!


That is another discussion. This thread is about newly released SEIKO / GS watches.


----------



## fillerbunny

Chaos_meme said:


> I had originally written that the state and municipal taxes effectively replace VAT, but then I had erased that statement. It has some similarities to VAT. But that would be an incomplete comparison.


Quite incomplete, yeah. Value-added tax is for products and services, but in addition to that, we pay our income taxes to state and municipalities, property tax, capital income tax, transfer tax and whatnot.

Still we're the happiest country in the world (even if we vehemently disagree). I guess there's contentment to be found in knowing one's neighbour will never get rich, either.


----------



## fillerbunny

I wonder if this thread should be renamed "Cars, Taxes and _X_'s".


----------



## ChrisDyson

yonsson said:


> That is another discussion. This thread is about newly released SEIKO / GS watches.


It's barely that.


----------



## tregaskin

Please, somebody post a new seiko release


----------



## fillerbunny

yonsson said:


> That is another discussion. This thread is about newly released SEIKO / GS watches.


What's the *NEW and UPCOMING Grand Seiko watches* thread for, then?


----------



## BTNMNKI

fillerbunny said:


> I wonder if this thread should be renamed "Cars, Taxes and _X_'s".


Sounds like the title of a Chuck Klosterman novel


----------



## kdharani

This seems like a different thread at this point. Speculation of car brands and their parallels to Seiko marketing is all I saw when trying to catch up the last few pages. Interesting, but not what I expect from a new release thread.

Who else is excited for the SPB259J1? I found a nice looking wrist shot online.


----------



## Watchyouloved

seiko x Sakura wars collab


----------



## Watchyouloved

SBGW267 & SBGW269

The European Exclusive Light & Shadow collection of two watches.
Release date Oct 1, 2021.


----------



## Watchyouloved




----------



## AirForceBlue

kdharani said:


> This seems like a different thread at this point. Speculation of car brands and their parallels to Seiko marketing is all I saw when trying to catch up the last few pages. Interesting, but not what I expect from a new release thread.
> 
> Who else is excited for the SPB259J1? I found a nice looking wrist shot online.
> 
> View attachment 16120398


Oh, yeah, definitely waiting to have a look at this one.


----------



## Watchyouloved

kdharani said:


> This seems like a different thread at this point. Speculation of car brands and their parallels to Seiko marketing is all I saw when trying to catch up the last few pages. Interesting, but not what I expect from a new release thread.
> 
> Who else is excited for the SPB259J1? I found a nice looking wrist shot online.
> 
> View attachment 16120398


At 38mm it seems like a very decent size too. I could see this replacing the current alpinist with the inner bezel.

Anyone know how the alpinist remake did? I have a feeling very poor sales despite its true to original 36mm size which many fans loved but the $2.8k price was hard to swallow. Especially since it didn't say laural seiko alpinist on it.


----------



## Watchyouloved

kdharani said:


> This seems like a different thread at this point. Speculation of car brands and their parallels to Seiko marketing is all I saw when trying to catch up the last few pages. Interesting, but not what I expect from a new release thread.
> 
> Who else is excited for the SPB259J1? I found a nice looking wrist shot online.
> 
> View attachment 16120398


Also something I find kind of crazy is this thing has 200m of water resistance while 100m would've been great for a watch of this nature (non diving) yet the 5 sport is only 100m ?


----------



## Tltuae

kdharani said:


> This seems like a different thread at this point. Speculation of car brands and their parallels to Seiko marketing is all I saw when trying to catch up the last few pages. Interesting, but not what I expect from a new release thread.
> 
> Who else is excited for the SPB259J1? I found a nice looking wrist shot online.
> 
> View attachment 16120398


Wow, that looks real nice!


----------



## MtnClymbr

Yeaaaa I might be grabbing this one. I was close to pulling the trigger on the eggshell dial. I love the uniqueness/ storyline of this one.



kdharani said:


> This seems like a different thread at this point. Speculation of car brands and their parallels to Seiko marketing is all I saw when trying to catch up the last few pages. Interesting, but not what I expect from a new release thread.
> 
> Who else is excited for the SPB259J1? I found a nice looking wrist shot online.
> 
> View attachment 16120398


----------



## MKN

kdharani said:


> This seems like a different thread at this point. Speculation of car brands and their parallels to Seiko marketing is all I saw when trying to catch up the last few pages. Interesting, but not what I expect from a new release thread.
> 
> Who else is excited for the SPB259J1? I found a nice looking wrist shot online.
> 
> View attachment 16120398


That really is a great shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyouloved

I find it really strange that the "adventure style" watch has 200 meters of water resistance while the "vintage diver style" only has 50m. Also odd how one has a 6R movement at 70 hour power reserve and the other has the 4R with only 40 hours. I don't get Seiko's strategy!


----------



## 6L35

Watchyouloved said:


> View attachment 16120900
> 
> I find it really strange that the "adventure style" watch has 200 meters of water resistance while the "vintage diver style" only has 50m. Also odd how one has a 6R movement at 70 hour power reserve and the other has the 4R with only 40 hours. *I don't get Seiko's strategy!*


The more the merrier!


----------



## yonsson

Watchyouloved said:


> Grand Seiko is trying to move away from the "omega discount" category of watches and wants to be taken more seriously and as true luxury product where discounts are out of the question such as Rolex or Patek. They are shutting down anyone who they think isn't fit to represent the brand correctly and value the product. This is part of their plan to retain their value and have a firm foot in the ground as an established luxury brand.


Then they should start with Japan. Most models are always 20% off.


----------



## yonsson

fillerbunny said:


> What's the *NEW and UPCOMING Grand Seiko watches* thread for, then?


Nobody knows.


----------



## Watchyouloved

yonsson said:


> Nobody knows.


I feel like that thread has no activity lol it has like 20 posts since the past 4 years


----------



## daoster408

Watchyouloved said:


> View attachment 16120900
> 
> I find it really strange that the "adventure style" watch has 200 meters of water resistance while the "vintage diver style" only has 50m. Also odd how one has a 6R movement at 70 hour power reserve and the other has the 4R with only 40 hours. I don't get Seiko's strategy!


Because it's not supposed to be a diver, or even vintage diver style.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

Watchyouloved said:


> Same mentality goes with Rolex and *that's why my SLA017 is my perfect daily.*














Watchyouloved said:


> I feel good about wearing something made well but to the outside world it's just another cheap Seiko. I prefer it that way *before that certain type of person catches on *and ruins another thing.


----------



## Watchyouloved

daoster408 said:


> Because it's not supposed to be a diver, or even vintage diver style.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Right I forgot it's supposed to be the "chronograph timer stop watch" homage to the 1960's. An article listed it as a diver and I forgot it's a chronograph without the chronograph function.


----------



## johnMcKlane

fillerbunny said:


> I wonder if this thread should be renamed "Cars, Taxes and _X_'s".


That's a DMX song !


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Watchyouloved said:


> View attachment 16120900
> 
> I find it really strange that the "adventure style" watch has 200 meters of water resistance while the "vintage diver style" only has 50m. Also odd how one has a 6R movement at 70 hour power reserve and the other has the 4R with only 40 hours. I don't get Seiko's strategy!


I think Seiko is creating greater separation between the two movements to justify higher prices on the 6R35 models. When the 4R movements became ubiquitous, we all seemed to be asking why we are paying for 6R15 with its nominally better specs when we can get something comparable for less. That is just my impression of things.


----------



## konners

Watchyouloved said:


> Right I forgot it's supposed to be the "chronograph timer stop watch" homage to the 1960's. An article listed it as a diver and I forgot it's a chronograph without the chronograph function.


Everyone needs a chronograph without a chronograph function in their collection!


----------



## noenmon

konners said:


> Everyone needs a chronograph without a chronograph function in their collection!


You could pull the crown to make it one.


----------



## One-Seventy

konners said:


> Everyone needs a chronograph without a chronograph function in their collection!


They did that already last year:



















(And now)


----------



## konners

One-Seventy said:


> They did that already last year:
> 
> View attachment 16122058
> 
> 
> View attachment 16122061
> 
> 
> (And now)
> 
> View attachment 16122062


Thanks, I was aware. Guessing Seiko just forgot to add the chronograph complication!


----------



## Davekaye90

konners said:


> Thanks, I was aware. Guessing Seiko just forgot to add the chronograph complication!


Nope, they didn't. SRQ031.


----------



## konners

My comments were meant in jest.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone

That is some repugnant sh*t right there.
If they can't come up with some decent new models then why bother at all?
Seiko is the world heavyweight champion of discontinuing beloved and successful watches.
Unfortunately they're not as good in bringing out NEW beloved and successful watches.
Back to the drawing board guys!


----------



## yonsson

Davekaye90 said:


> Nope, they didn't. SRQ031.
> 
> View attachment 16122974


This is the one that is 50mm thick and the SEIKO London store told me has a movement that's on Grand SEIKO level. ?


----------



## Pun

yonsson said:


> This is the one that is 50mm thick and the SEIKO London store told me has a movement that's on Grand SEIKO level. ?


You really mean 50mm *thick?*


----------



## Saswatch

Watchyouloved said:


> View attachment 16120900
> 
> I find it really strange that the "adventure style" watch has 200 meters of water resistance while the "vintage diver style" only has 50m. Also odd how one has a 6R movement at 70 hour power reserve and the other has the 4R with only 40 hours. I don't get Seiko's strategy!


The watch on the right is not a diver style because it has a fixed bezel. It's a chronograph without a chronograph movement. You may have confused it with the SPB127, SPB129, SPB131 which are the "vintage diver style" models with the 6R35 and 11.3mm thick.








SPB127 | Presage | Seiko Watch Corporation


Presage | SPB127 | Discover the watches on the Seiko Watch Corporation Official Website.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## yonsson

Pun said:


> You really mean 50mm *thick?*


Of course not, but it's 16mm or something like that. Crazy thick.


----------



## tiki5698

I am! I saw hodinkee dropped an article on it today and it looks fire.

$750 for seiko's version of the aqua terra? Count me in!


















Hands-On: The Seiko Alpinist LE With A Mesmerizing Dial


Plus, a new Presage, as part of the brand's 140th anniversary celebration.




www.hodinkee.com







kdharani said:


> This seems like a different thread at this point. Speculation of car brands and their parallels to Seiko marketing is all I saw when trying to catch up the last few pages. Interesting, but not what I expect from a new release thread.
> 
> Who else is excited for the SPB259J1? I found a nice looking wrist shot online.
> 
> View attachment 16120398


----------



## Davekaye90

yonsson said:


> Of course not, but it's 16mm or something like that. Crazy thick.


The movement is nearly 8mm thick, just like the Valjoux 7750. It's likely that the minimum possible thickness for a watch based around it is ~14mm or so, at least if you want any degree of WR. Seiko typically builds its cases with a mm or two more than absolutely necessary, and thus you get 16. (Part of that may be the crystal). 7750 autochronos are typically at least 15mm. If you want something thinner, you have to use a module like the DD.

Also, that's roughly the same as the MM300. Modern Seiko isn't exactly known for its super thin watches.


----------



## fillerbunny

Saswatch said:


> The watch on the right is not a diver style because it has a fixed bezel. It's a chronograph without a chronograph movement. You may have confused it with the SPB127, SPB129, SPB131 which are the "vintage diver style" models with the 6R35 and 11.3mm thick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPB127 | Presage | Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Presage | SPB127 | Discover the watches on the Seiko Watch Corporation Official Website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16124324


The Crown Chronograph had a rotating bezel just like those, because it only had chrono seconds.


----------



## Saswatch

fillerbunny said:


> The Crown Chronograph had a rotating bezel just like those, because it only had chrono seconds.


Correct but the model that was mentioned by the other person doesn't have a rotating bezel because it's not a chronograph and nor is it a diver.


----------



## One-Seventy

Davekaye90 said:


> The movement is nearly 8mm thick, just like the Valjoux 7750. It's likely that the minimum possible thickness for a watch based around it is ~14mm or so, at least if you want any degree of WR. Seiko typically builds its cases with a mm or two more than absolutely necessary, and thus you get 16. (Part of that may be the crystal). 7750 autochronos are typically at least 15mm. If you want something thinner, you have to use a module like the DD.


Well quite, and yes a chunk of that is definitely crystal! Also per the other poster, it's not "50mm thick", or even 16mm. It's 15.3mm, and that's pretty normal for a modern, column-wheel integrated chrono fitted with a rotating bezel and a hi-dome crystal that _doesn't _cost five figures (Zenith, JLC, Rolex etc). So not "crazy thick" at all.

Here's the side shot, showing 2-3 mm of hi-dome:


----------



## Davekaye90

One-Seventy said:


> Well quite, and yes a chunk of that is definitely crystal! Also per the other poster, it's not "50mm thick", or even 16mm. It's 15.3mm, and that's pretty normal for a modern, column-wheel integrated chrono fitted with a rotating bezel and a hi-dome crystal that _doesn't _cost five figures (Zenith, JLC, Rolex etc). So not "crazy thick" at all.
> 
> Here's the side shot, showing 2-3 mm of hi-dome:


Yup. Chris Ward for example is using a lot of Seiko style case beveling visual trickery to make the case of their SW-510 autochrono look thinner than it actually is, but the thickness is pretty much the same.


----------



## Tickstart

Those dimpled pushers look exquisite though.


----------



## mconlonx

One-Seventy said:


> Well quite, and yes a chunk of that is definitely crystal! Also per the other poster, it's not "50mm thick", or even 16mm. It's 15.3mm, and that's pretty normal for a modern, column-wheel integrated chrono fitted with a rotating bezel and a hi-dome crystal that _doesn't _cost five figures (Zenith, JLC, Rolex etc). So not "crazy thick" at all.
> 
> Here's the side shot, showing 2-3 mm of hi-dome:
> 
> View attachment 16125574


Is that case back even seated all the way...?


----------



## yonsson

One-Seventy said:


> Well quite, and yes a chunk of that is definitely crystal! Also per the other poster, it's not "50mm thick", or even 16mm. It's 15.3mm, and that's pretty normal for a modern, column-wheel integrated chrono fitted with a rotating bezel and a hi-dome crystal that _doesn't _cost five figures (Zenith, JLC, Rolex etc). So not "crazy thick" at all.
> 
> Here's the side shot, showing 2-3 mm of hi-dome:
> 
> View attachment 16125574


Thank you for stating the obvious. I have had plenty of chronographs and even if it looks like a Sinn 103 on that photo it feels crazy thick on the wrist. It's like wearing a Tuna Chrono. And the 8R is a nice movement but it's far from a GS movement.


----------



## SkxRobbie

Was listening to a podcast and the host lamented that his brother fell of a scooter and was pissed because he scratched his new Grand Seiko. Second time I’ve heard grand Seiko discussed outside enthusiast circles.


----------



## Davekaye90

SkxRobbie said:


> Was listening to a podcast and the host lamented that his brother fell of a scooter and was pissed because he scratched his new Grand Seiko. Second time I've heard grand Seiko discussed outside enthusiast circles.


They're definitely becoming a thing. Credor though is still well into "who?" territory.


----------



## manofrolex

Watchyouloved said:


> Ah I see you're a man of culture


A DM X


----------



## Eisenhorn76

Watchyouloved said:


> It's because the U.S. is pure capitalism at it's finest. It's so easy to become victim to it depending on the area where you live and the surrounding. Americans can't just have any ol' Toyota, they won't touch a landcruiser unless it's labeled a "Lexus". Everyone's desire to have a luxury brand on their hood is so toxic it's sickening. Pure proof is the lower end luxury marque cars which are crap like the Mercedes cla250 and bmw 2 series etc. where for that money an accord would be a better buy. Pure stupidity.
> 
> I feel like that mentality goes into watches as well. I went to a fancy AD which carries Rolex, JLC, Omega, Patek, Cartier. One time I called inquiring if they carried grand seiko and the lady simply replied "oh no these are high end Swiss watches, we don't carry any cheap seiko's here" clearly falling victim to the brand game she had no knowledge of the watch. I went back to that same AD a couple years later and they had some pre owned grand seiko's for sale. I took a look at them and was complimenting the smoothness of the spring drive and saying how the dial was so unique and the sales person was just looking with nothing to say unlike how they usually will follow up your compliment with another to try and make a sale or say the watch is very nice etc. I realized that she had a sort of inner snobbery towards the brand probably thinking that GS is inferior to Swiss. Next time I went I asked a guy working there to show me a different GS and the guy blatantly said "I'll be honest I don't know anything about these watches" and he didn't really say it looked unique or anything at all either. This snobbery will exist in many people's heads.


Just terrible but people are generally low-information when it comes to value. What matters for some people that buy luxury goods is the impression it makes on others, not how it makes themselves feel.

I guess it really depends on whether someone's the sort of person that principally derives satisfaction from how others perceive them. It's narcissism.


----------



## Eisenhorn76

Watchyouloved said:


> I love Rolex. I think the submariner is truly timeless and the gmt master 2 Pepsi is one of the most beautiful watches BUT I hate the Rolex community. yes, the shortage of watches because demand increased so much in the past couple years I get that. Having to choose who gets the watch because AD's are getting 1-3 while the list is closer to 100-300. The reason I truly hate the community is because of the typical Rolex buyer. The Reddit with the complete douchey steering wheel pics, the arguments where they are so "Rolex or nothing", the downward look they give other brands. I just would hate to be a part of a community like that.
> I know I can't label them all like that but from the many Rolex owners whom I've met it's usually a woman with a datejust or a guy with a precious metal watch and they know nothing of watches and to them it's just a status symbol.


You're absolutely right. The funny part is a lot of those people are actually quite insecure about their station in life, hence the need to flaunt luxury.


----------



## Snyde

Eisenhorn76 said:


> You're absolutely right. The funny part is a lot of those people are actually quite insecure about their station in life, hence the need to flaunt luxury.


Tudor. The one word that drives an insecure Rolex fanboy crazy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyouloved

Snyde said:


> Tudor. The one word that drives an insecure Rolex fanboy crazy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Believe it or not Tudor is getting up there too. If they can't get a Rolex they say Tudor or nothing. Nothing can hold a candle to it for them. They still look down on "Seiko what?" Or even Omega and nothing is godly Rolex or Tudor.


----------



## Eisenhorn76

Watchyouloved said:


> Believe it or not Tudor is getting up there too. If they can't get a Rolex they say Tudor or nothing. Nothing can hold a candle to it for them. They still look down on "Seiko what?" Or even Omega and nothing is godly Rolex or Tudor.


That's not even sad - it's pathetic. They need their heads examined.


----------



## fillerbunny

Davekaye90 said:


> They're definitely becoming a thing. Credor though is still well into "who?" territory.


That isn't likely to change, unless they start selling Credor outside the domestic market.


----------



## Davekaye90

fillerbunny said:


> That isn't likely to change, unless they start selling Credor outside the domestic market.


Supposedly you can special order them from US GS dealers, but yeah. The Eichi II is probably the most well known outside of Japan, but I'm sure a tiny fraction of people that even know of GS know of that watch, let alone anything else Credor makes.

Orient also used to have a nearly unheard of GS level sub-brand called Royal Orient, but I think they've been gone awhile.


----------



## Xhantos

fillerbunny said:


> That isn't likely to change, unless they start selling Credor outside the domestic market.


Recently I was researching for the new sbgw267 and sbgw269, and I've realized 3 Credor Eichi II models were listed at Seiko Boutique UK site.






Find your Watch | Seiko Boutique | The Official UK Online Store


- Manual Winding




www.seikoboutique.co.uk









Credor Eichi II Platinum | Seiko Boutique | The Official UK Online Store


THE ULTIMATE IN SIMPLICITY An elegant expression of Japanese aesthetics. Eichi means wisdom in Japanese. The name reflects the fusion of Seiko Watch Corpora ...




www.seikoboutique.co.uk


----------



## TTTomas

Watchyouloved said:


> Believe it or not Tudor is getting up there too. If they can't get a Rolex they say Tudor or nothing. Nothing can hold a candle to it for them. They still look down on "Seiko what?" Or even Omega and nothing is godly Rolex or Tudor.


Let me borrow and adapt to this thread.

"They still look down on "Christopher what?" Or even Oris and nothing is godly Seiko." ?


----------



## hodinky

*SRQ035* LE 1000, 8R46, d 42.5 cm


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

hodinky said:


> *SRQ035* LE 1000, 8R46, d 42.5 cm
> View attachment 16127971


Is that a tribute to the Seiko 8800 or 88- series mechanical stopwatches?!


----------



## fmc000

Am I seeing counterweights on the hour and minute hands?

Inviato dal mio SM-T719 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyouloved

hodinky said:


> *SRQ035* LE 1000, 8R46, d 42.5 cm
> View attachment 16127971


Come on man where are those one piece seiko 5's?! ????


----------



## Tickstart

That's the one that was gonna resemble the 1964 Tokyo OS stopwatch?


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Jeses, it looks like someone scaled the crown and pushers up by at least 50%.


----------



## Tickstart

Not really:


----------



## TTTomas

That design is really, really cool, sideways-stopwatch-size of the pushers and all.

But mechanical - big, probably fat and expensive.

In my dreams, Seiko gets serious about the quartz chrono movement again, and starts producing a series of heritage-inspired chronos in 40mm, a bit more expensive and refined than the shovelware of mall watch quartz chronos they sell today, but still sort of affordable. All the micros do it already.


----------



## kdharani

The cycle continues.


TTTomas said:


> That design is really, really cool, sideways-stopwatch-size of the pushers and all.
> 
> But mechanical - big, probably fat and expensive.
> 
> In my dreams, Seiko gets serious about the quartz chrono movement again, and starts producing a series of heritage-inspired chronos in 40mm, a bit more expensive and refined than the shovelware of mall watch quartz chronos they sell today, but still sort of affordable. All the micros do it already.


Fully agree here. What you said reminds me of when Seiko did a limited edition mecha quartz bullhead under their Spirit line. I think this was back in 2012. Here is mine:


----------



## konners

kdharani said:


> The cycle continues.
> 
> Fully agree here. What you said reminds me of when Seiko did a limited edition mecha quartz bullhead under their Spirit line. I think this was back in 2012. Here is mine:
> 
> View attachment 16129070


Great looking watch.


----------



## Davekaye90

Something weird - I was just looking for another NH35 for another possible mod project, and prices for them on eBay have _doubled _since I bought the last one like a month ago. Any idea why?


----------



## vsh

kdharani said:


> The cycle continues.
> 
> Fully agree here. What you said reminds me of when Seiko did a limited edition mecha quartz bullhead under their Spirit line. I think this was back in 2012. Here is mine:
> 
> View attachment 16129070


That SCEB is nice, as is the black variant, but the bullhead was not a limited edition. Limited production, sure; but there's no marketing suggesting they were sold as limited editions?


----------



## One-Seventy

yonsson said:


> Thank you for stating the obvious. I have had plenty of chronographs and even if it looks like a Sinn 103 on that photo it feels crazy thick on the wrist. It's like wearing a Tuna Chrono. And the 8R is a nice movement but it's far from a GS movement.


Sometimes it needs stating...


----------



## percysmith

Davekaye90 said:


> Something weird - I was just looking for another NH35 for another possible mod project, and prices for them on eBay have _doubled _since I bought the last one like a month ago. Any idea why?





https://www.youtube.com/post/UgxEiS_BxwMrew5USC14AaABCQ


----------



## Tickstart

I'm sure the nh35shortage hashtag is gonna sweep the nation


----------



## kdharani

vsh said:


> That SCEB is nice, as is the black variant, but the bullhead was not a limited edition. Limited production, sure; but there's no marketing suggesting they were sold as limited editions?


That's right, I misspoke, they weren't limited editions, just limited production. No indications of such on the caseback.


----------



## mi6_

First chips in cars, now NH35’s??? What is this world coming too?


----------



## Cover Drive

mi6_ said:


> First chips in cars, now NH35's??? What is this world coming too?


It's meat and lorry drivers here in the UK&#8230;&#8230;.oh, and gas


----------



## Davekaye90

percysmith said:


>


Ah, well that explains that, thanks. Fortunately I'm not in any kind of hurry. I'm still not entirely sure yet what this project is even going to be, but I'm currently leaning towards a DLC version of the SPB145. I'd really love to see some factory "Darth" versions of the new divers, similar to the old Topper SPB107 and SBDC085.


----------



## yonsson

Davekaye90 said:


> Ah, well that explains that, thanks. Fortunately I'm not in any kind of hurry. I'm still not entirely sure yet what this project is even going to be, but I'm currently leaning towards a DLC version of the SPB145. I'd really love to see some factory "Darth" versions of the new divers, similar to the old Topper SPB107 and SBDC085.
> 
> View attachment 16130950


Just hold that thought for a bit. 😂


----------



## One-Seventy

Tickstart said:


> I'm sure the nh35shortage hashtag is gonna sweep the nation


Yep. The talk in my local pub is about nothing other than the shortage of NH35 movements crippling the fortunes of the world's most important companies. This trew-elly is a global phenomenon the likes of which the world has etc


----------



## SKYWATCH007

yonsson said:


> Just hold that thought for a bit. 😂


Are you leaking information?? Tssk Tssk...


----------



## Watchyouloved

yonsson said:


> Just hold that thought for a bit. ?


Any potential leak or info on the one piece seiko 5's? ????


----------



## yonsson

Watchyouloved said:


> Any potential leak or info on the one piece seiko 5's? ????


Never heard of it. What's would be the point of a one-piece Seiko5?


----------



## Tolmia

yonsson said:


> Never heard of it. What's would be the point of a one-piece Seiko5?


In case you were being serious about "One Piece", it is a very famous anime cartoon that's sort of like the Simpson in how long it's been going. 20+ seasons (990+ episodes), with a super loyal fanbase. So there are likely to be buyers out there.









One Piece (TV Series 1999– ) - IMDb


One Piece: Created by Eiichirô Oda. With Mayumi Tanaka, Laurent Vernin, Tony Beck, Akemi Okamura. Follows the adventures of Monkey D. Luffy and his pirate crew in order to find the greatest treasure ever left by the legendary Pirate, Gold Roger. The famous mystery treasure named "One Piece".




www.imdb.com


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

yonsson said:


> Watchyouloved said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any potential leak or info on the one piece seiko 5's? ????
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of it. What's would be the point of a one-piece Seiko5?
Click to expand...




AlvaroVitali said:


> Enjoy ? Gruppo Seiko 1881 - Il forum dei collezionisti italiani
> View attachment 16102921


Helping out a fellow anime/manga x Seiko fan.


----------



## BTNMNKI

I just noticed the SLA051/049 has a different handset. Looks like a slimmed down version of the 62mas hands, and lume doesn't extend as far out. Are these new or another throwback design? I've not seen them on any other Seiko.


----------



## Snyde

Watchyouloved said:


> Believe it or not Tudor is getting up there too. If they can't get a Rolex they say Tudor or nothing. Nothing can hold a candle to it for them. They still look down on "Seiko what?" Or even Omega and nothing is godly Rolex or Tudor.


Stupid in both cases. No different than girls who are decked out in designer crap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90

Great Blue Hole vs. Uemura dials. The SLA049 is quite different than I thought it would be in pictures. In person it's so dark blue that it looks almost black, you really have to get some light on it to see it.


----------



## Johnboy0103

percysmith said:


>


I visited the UK seiko boutique and they are stating movement shortage for the reason the new green and black tortoise models are delayed to January


----------



## just3pieces

Johnboy0103 said:


> I visited the UK seiko boutique and they are stating movement shortage for the reason the new green and black tortoise models are delayed to January


A movement shortage on seiko 4r35s?? Crazy times. Glad that i got one of the first released tortoise models a few days ago (the light/army green one). Imo this is seikos best value release in years: sapphire crystal, applied indices (not stamped through the dial), 200m wr, screw down crown, no allignment issue with the bezel (cause it doesnt click 😄) and the best of it: the size and dimensions (40mm bezeldiameter + thin case = wears like a dream!)


----------



## Davekaye90

just3pieces said:


> Imo this is seikos best value release in years: sapphire crystal, applied indices (not stamped through the dial),


Are you sure about that? The SLA049 dial has stamped out indices, and that's a $3100 watch.


----------



## just3pieces

Davekaye90 said:


> Are you sure about that? The SLA049 dial has stamped out indices, and that's a $3100 watch.


Yes, at least for me applied looks definitly better than stamped through. Why seiko stamps through on a 3k watch is another question 😄


----------



## Davekaye90

just3pieces said:


> Yes, at least for me applied looks definitly better than stamped through. Why seiko stamps through on a 3k watch is another question 😄


I'm just surprised Seiko would actually go to the trouble on a watch at that price level. It seems like they stamp through everything now, at least everything short of Marinemaster level stuff.


----------



## hodinky

*SBEC009* 330,000 JPY (including tax)
*seikowatches.com







*


----------



## CADirk

just3pieces said:


> Yes, at least for me applied looks definitly better than stamped through. Why seiko stamps through on a 3k watch is another question 😄


Stamped indeces are a little less likely to come loose from the dial and that's about all of the advantages, next to the proper alignment with the dial holes, because it can all be done with a single die and punch.


----------



## BTNMNKI

hodinky said:


> *SBEC009* 330,000 JPY (including tax)
> *seikowatches.com
> View attachment 16141186
> *


That's not bad at all. Sure, the pushers are bit oversized, but apart from that - good colour scheme and layout, good choice of hands for that dial, thin bezel, tachy scale kept under the crystal. Nice one.


----------



## hodinky

*SBDL085








SBDL087








SBDL089








SBDL091








SBSA145
























SBSA147























*


----------



## SKYWATCH007

hodinky said:


> *SBDL085
> View attachment 16141217
> 
> SBDL087
> View attachment 16141221
> 
> SBDL089
> View attachment 16141222
> 
> SBDL091
> View attachment 16141224
> 
> SBSA145
> View attachment 16141225
> 
> View attachment 16141226
> 
> View attachment 16141228
> 
> SBSA147
> View attachment 16141231
> 
> View attachment 16141234
> 
> View attachment 16141235
> *


Thanks @hodinky !! Any idea on the size of the chrono prospex watches? They're pretty nice!


----------



## hodinky

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Thanks @hodinky !! Any idea on the size of the chrono prospex watches? They're pretty nice!


45.5x39x13.3


----------



## SKYWATCH007

hodinky said:


> 45.5x39x13.3


Perfect size!!  It's always nice having a morning coffee and seeing new Seiko models!


----------



## yonsson

just3pieces said:


> Yes, at least for me applied looks definitly better than stamped through. Why seiko stamps through on a 3k watch is another question ?


They are stamped, just like the rest of the Prospex dials. The reason is of course shock proofing and the fact that it's cheaper.


----------



## yonsson

Davekaye90 said:


> I'm just surprised Seiko would actually go to the trouble on a watch at that price level. It seems like they stamp through everything now, at least everything short of Marinemaster level stuff.


The Marinemaster's (whatever that means nowadays) are also stamped.


----------



## yonsson

hodinky said:


> 45.5x39x13.3











Too small for my taste but this one looks great! If the price is decent, these will be popular.


----------



## fillerbunny

So, the chronos have nothing at all to do with any of the Speed-Timers, who would've guessed. They do look good, though!


----------



## Xhantos

yonsson said:


> Too small for my taste but this one looks great! If the price is decent, these will be popular.


59800 JPY at https://item.rakuten.co.jp/onemore/sbdl085/


----------



## josayeee

Those chronographs look to be another home run.


----------



## Pun

They are not available outside Japan perhaps. It's not on Seiko.com either. They look good indeed ..


josayeee said:


> Those chronographs look to be another home run.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

yonsson said:


> Too small for my taste but this one looks great! If the price is decent, these will be popular.


I like the subtle power reserve indicator. I like solar-powered watches that have a power reserve indicator, especially chronographs which will draw more power from the battery. I hope the pushers will have a haptic (tactile) click to simulate that of a mechanical chronograph.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Pun said:


> They are not available outside Japan perhaps. It's not on Seiko.com either. They look good indeed ..


They're probably too new! I've noticed on some Japanese sites, they'll put up watches for sale/pre-order before they're available.


----------



## fillerbunny

Pun said:


> They are not available outside Japan perhaps. It's not on Seiko.com either. They look good indeed ..


They'd be the SSC813/5/7/8 mentioned in post #22,212. But yeah, not yet found outside of Japan.


----------



## yonsson

SKYWATCH007 said:


> They're probably too new! I've noticed on some Japanese sites, they'll put up watches for sale/pre-order before they're available.


These chronos are coming WW in October.


----------



## Xhantos

yonsson said:


> These chronos are coming WW in October.


On the Rakuten site release date is given as November 06, 2021


----------



## yonsson

Xhantos said:


> On the Rakuten site release date is given as November 06, 2021


I'm just saying what I heard, I might be wrong. Usually releases are end of the stated month, so might be late October or early November if there's a middle hand.


----------



## ffnc1020

Surprised there’s no Pogue color way for these new chronos. Perhaps a limited edition for $$$?


----------



## Watch19

yonsson said:


> They are stamped, just like the rest of the Prospex dials. The reason is of course shock proofing and the fact that it's cheaper.


Stamped indices can look fine. See the SLA017. 








(pic found online)


----------



## Watchyouloved

hodinky said:


> *SBDL085
> View attachment 16141217
> 
> SBDL087
> View attachment 16141221
> 
> SBDL089
> View attachment 16141222
> 
> SBDL091
> View attachment 16141224
> 
> SBSA145
> View attachment 16141225
> 
> View attachment 16141226
> 
> View attachment 16141228
> 
> SBSA147
> View attachment 16141231
> 
> View attachment 16141234
> 
> View attachment 16141235
> *


so many new watches but no One Piece Seiko 5's !! ??????


----------



## Watchyouloved

Is that an 


SKYWATCH007 said:


> Perfect size!!  It's always nice having a morning coffee and seeing new Seiko models!


Is that an OP41 yellow dial? Looks stunning!


----------



## Robotaz

Watch19 said:


> Stamped indices can look fine. See the SLA017.
> View attachment 16142207
> 
> (pic found online)


I guess I'm in a minority for thinking they look terrible. There are blemishes all over the markers and the hands, according to my eyes anyway. Maybe they are photo anomalies?


----------



## Watchyouloved

Robotaz said:


> I guess I'm in a minority for thinking they look terrible. There are blemishes all over the markers and the hands, according to my eyes anyway. Maybe they are photo anomalies?











here's a quick pic for a better reference


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Watchyouloved said:


> Is that an
> 
> Is that an OP41 yellow dial? Looks stunning!


It's a Halios Seaforth. Colour is called Bahama yellow. I don't actually own that one, just my Microbrand Grail. Fingers crossed I'll have it early next year.


----------



## konners

hodinky said:


> *SBDL085
> View attachment 16141217
> 
> SBDL087
> View attachment 16141221
> 
> SBDL089
> View attachment 16141222
> 
> SBDL091
> View attachment 16141224
> 
> SBSA145
> View attachment 16141225
> 
> View attachment 16141226
> 
> View attachment 16141228
> 
> SBSA147
> View attachment 16141231
> 
> View attachment 16141234
> 
> View attachment 16141235
> *


Is this another 24h sub-dial?!


----------



## Watchyouloved

SKYWATCH007 said:


> It's a Halios Seaforth. Colour is called Bahama yellow. I don't actually own that one, just my Microbrand Grail. Fingers crossed I'll have it early next year.


Looks awesome man, I hope you get it. Man I'd kill for a seiko with that exact color dial!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

konners said:


> Is this another 24h sub-dial?!


Yup. It is part of the Seiko V192 movement.


https://storage.seikowatches.com/production/files/2018/03/20/143402953117/pdf/V192_V194_E_web.pdf


----------



## reeborn

Davekaye90 said:


> Great Blue Hole vs. Uemura dials. The SLA049 is quite different than I thought it would be in pictures. In person it's so dark blue that it looks almost black, you really have to get some light on it to see it.
> 
> View attachment 16134841
> 
> 
> View attachment 16134842


Hi Sir, how did you source SLA049 dial? I have been trying to get one of these.


----------



## johnMcKlane

yonsson said:


> Too small for my taste but this one looks great! If the price is decent, these will be popular.


Make a white diver dial already !


----------



## Davekaye90

reeborn said:


> Hi Sir, how did you source SLA049 dial? I have been trying to get one of these.


eBay seller akashdeep216. I've not seen one offered anywhere else. Happily Seiko OEM dials are now getting a lot easier to buy, but this is an unusual one.


----------



## konners

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Yup. It is part of the Seiko V192 movement.
> 
> 
> https://storage.seikowatches.com/production/files/2018/03/20/143402953117/pdf/V192_V194_E_web.pdf


I don't get the 24h sub-dial. The only time I can imagine it would be useful is if I've been in a windowless box for days on end and need to know whether it's am or pm. Seems a pointless use of dial real estate to me!


----------



## TTTomas

konners said:


> I don't get the 24h sub-dial. The only time I can imagine it would be useful is if I've been in a windowless box for days on end and need to know whether it's am or pm. Seems a pointless use of dial real estate to me!


Probably just the cheapest complication to build to balance the other subdials if the movement already has a calendar.


----------



## Xhantos

konners said:


> I don't get the 24h sub-dial. The only time I can imagine it would be useful is if I've been in a windowless box for days on end and need to know whether it's am or pm. Seems a pointless use of dial real estate to me!


To me, any watch with a 12h dial and does not have an AM PM indicator BUT has a date window is totally imperfect and 'perfection' is a big deal for me.


----------



## reeborn

Davekaye90 said:


> eBay seller akashdeep216. I've not seen one offered anywhere else. Happily Seiko OEM dials are now getting a lot easier to buy, but this is an unusual one.


thank you for sharing Sir, really appreciate it. He is not selling anything atm but i will surely check his store frequently and hopefully He will sell another one soon.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

johnMcKlane said:


> Make a white diver dial already !


They did. SPB 213!


----------



## johnMcKlane

SKYWATCH007 said:


> They did. SPB 213!


its more silver


----------



## Davekaye90

konners said:


> I don't get the 24h sub-dial. The only time I can imagine it would be useful is if I've been in a windowless box for days on end and need to know whether it's am or pm. Seems a pointless use of dial real estate to me!


It seems like a case of wanting to build a three register Chronograph while having a movement that can't count more than an hour. It's completely pointless, but I guess there was nothing else to put there.

Worse to me than the useless 24 hour dial is that the minute hash marks are so small that they're unreadable. This is why proper chronographs have 30 minute counters and not 60 - so you can actually read them.


----------



## Davekaye90

Xhantos said:


> To me, any watch with a 12h dial and does not have an AM PM indicator BUT has a date window is totally imperfect and 'perfection' is a big deal for me.


So...basically every 3-hander made since the original DateJust is "imperfect?"


----------



## fillerbunny

johnMcKlane said:


> its more silver


How about SRPE37 or SPB191?


----------



## fillerbunny

Davekaye90 said:


> It seems like a case of wanting to build a three register Chronograph while having a movement that can't count more than an hour. It's completely pointless, but I guess there was nothing else to put there.


I think it's more likely an issue with the 3 o'clock position. Of the meca-quartz movements, 8T67/VK67 does have a 12-hour subdial at 9, but it leaves 3 blank. All Seiko movements and almost all Miyotas with a 3 o'clock subdial have the 24h thing there.


----------



## yonsson

Watchyouloved said:


> here's a quick pic for a better reference


















Stamped


----------



## yonsson

Applied

If you can't see the difference, then there's no need to pay for premium watches.

The best stamped dial I've seen is the LX diver dial.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Xhantos said:


> To me, any watch with a 12h dial and does not have an AM PM indicator BUT has a date window is totally imperfect and 'perfection' is a big deal for me.


----------



## Saswatch

yonsson said:


> Stamped


That looks incredible to my untrained eyes for a "stamped" dial. Almost like applied indices.


----------



## tregaskin

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16143308
> View attachment 16143314
> 
> Applied
> 
> If you can't see the difference, then there's no need to pay for premium watches.
> 
> The best stamped dial I've seen is the LX diver dial.


Its clear I shall not pay for premium then


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

konners said:


> Mr. James Duffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konners said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this another 24h sub-dial?!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. It is part of the Seiko V192 movement. https://storage.seikowatches.com/production/files/2018/03/20/143402953117/pdf/V192_V194_E_web.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get the 24h sub-dial. The only time I can imagine it would be useful is if I've been in a windowless box for days on end and need to know whether it's am or pm. Seems a pointless use of dial real estate to me!
Click to expand...

I think the _only_ time I _ever_ find a 24-hour dial useful is to save 30 seconds when I am quick-setting the date and not having to stop on the previous day to make sure I cross midnight to synch the time to the correct half of the day.


----------



## Pongster

konners said:


> I don't get the 24h sub-dial. The only time I can imagine it would be useful is if I've been in a windowless box for days on end and need to know whether it's am or pm. Seems a pointless use of dial real estate to me!


Easier to set the date


----------



## Pongster

yonsson said:


> Too small for my taste but this one looks great! If the price is decent, these will be popular.


Meca quartz?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Pongster said:


> Meca quartz?


The Seiko V192 movement is solar-powered. There is a subtle power reserve indicator to the left of the 6 o'clock sub-dial.


----------



## Watchyouloved

looks like everything here has been revealed now except the European exclusive samurai and the one piece 5 sports.


----------



## Tltuae

Was that a 12hr register, I'd be all over it. A true chronograph.


----------



## aks12r

.


----------



## Tickstart

I saw spkslk talk about SEIKO's auto chronos, he said they were one of those modules, not a "true" chrono where everything is purposebuilt from scratch. I think that's one of the reasons SEIKO chronographs are pretty fat, as the movement+module is thicker overall than a thoroughbred chronograph movement. As a connoisseur I appreciate dedicated chronograph movements but honestly a module tacked onto an existing movement is pretty neat. It's modular, customizable and cost-effective and honestly a no-brainer. But the price doesn't reflect that, with SEIKO.


----------



## aks12r

wow - this is the best example of qaultiy / finish in seiko v gs i've seen - is this indcative of all models or if it just te difference in these 2 and maybe a few others?


yonsson said:


> Stamped





yonsson said:


> View attachment 16143308
> View attachment 16143314
> 
> Applied
> 
> If you can't see the difference, then there's no need to pay for premium watches.
> 
> The best stamped dial I've seen is the LX diver dial.


----------



## schumway

The red Sharp Edged Series, SPB227, looks great.


----------



## yonsson

Tickstart said:


> I saw spkslk talk about SEIKO's auto chronos, he said they were one of those modules, not a "true" chrono where everything is purposebuilt from scratch. I think that's one of the reasons SEIKO chronographs are pretty fat, as the movement+module is thicker overall than a thoroughbred chronograph movement. As a connoisseur I appreciate dedicated chronograph movements but honestly a module tacked onto an existing movement is pretty neat. It's modular, customizable and cost-effective and honestly a no-brainer. But the price doesn't reflect that, with SEIKO.


Totally wrong.


----------



## yonsson

aks12r said:


> wow - this is the best example of qaultiy / finish in seiko v gs i've seen - is this indcative of all models or if it just te difference in these 2 and maybe a few others?








MM600 VS GS600


Jag tänkte det kunde vara roligt med en liten snabb jämförelse mellan SBDB001 även känd som mm600 och SBGH257. Bilderna får säga sitt. :) GS600 Mått: 46.9mm x 17mm (51mm lug2lug) Bandbredd: 23mm MM600 Mått: 46mm x 17mm (52mm lug2lug) Bandbredd: 22mm




klocksnack.se




Here's a comparison I made between the mm600 and the GS diver.

It's the same for all of them, except for the SLA025 and the LX models, they have exceptional dials. The SLA025 has however had dial quality issues on some examples.

GS indices are made by hand with a lathe, pretty impressive.









SEIKO has been making awesome dials forever, just check out 9 o clock on this 6159 from 1968. The same goes for old GS/KS-models of course.


----------



## fillerbunny

Tickstart said:


> I saw spkslk talk about SEIKO's auto chronos, he said they were one of those modules, not a "true" chrono where everything is purposebuilt from scratch. I think that's one of the reasons SEIKO chronographs are pretty fat, as the movement+module is thicker overall than a thoroughbred chronograph movement. As a connoisseur I appreciate dedicated chronograph movements but honestly a module tacked onto an existing movement is pretty neat. It's modular, customizable and cost-effective and honestly a no-brainer. But the price doesn't reflect that, with SEIKO.


Isn't the NE88 in the same price range as the 7750, and a pit thinner, to boot?


----------



## Thom986

*I tend to compare with the Hamitlon.
View attachment 16141186
*


----------



## yonsson

@aks12r - GS SBGE015. You can't come close to this with a stamped dial.


----------



## aks12r

very impressive and thank you for the pics and info  - good to be able to see these close up! referring to your earlier comment about the SLA025 / LX range being exceptional - are they made using the same techniques and quality as the GS dials / indices?
you can really see the difference close up between the mm600 v gs diver - stamped v applied.
i suspect most people would not notice unless they looked for it however!


yonsson said:


> View attachment 16143807
> 
> @aks12r - GS SBGE015. You can't come close to this with a stamped dial.


----------



## yonsson

aks12r said:


> very impressive and thank you for the pics and info  - good to be able to see these close up! referring to your earlier about the SLA025 / LX range being exceptional - are they made using the same techniques and quality as the GS dials / indices?


I mean exceptional for being stamped.

The LX GMT models have GS level indices, they have applied indices. The diver's (LX & SLA) both have stamped dials. GS only use applied indices.


----------



## yonsson

Double post


----------



## Davekaye90

aks12r said:


> wow - this is the best example of qaultiy / finish in seiko v gs i've seen - is this indcative of all models or if it just te difference in these 2 and maybe a few others?


The indices on 6R based models are definitely better than on 4R based models like the Turtle and Samurai. The SLA049 dial doesn't look hugely different to me than the SPB14/18x models, but I think maybe the polishing is better? The 049 seems to shine brighter under direct lights.


----------



## One-Seventy

Tickstart said:


> I saw spkslk talk about SEIKO's auto chronos, he said they were one of those modules, not a "true" chrono where everything is purposebuilt from scratch. I think that's one of the reasons SEIKO chronographs are pretty fat, as the movement+module is thicker overall than a thoroughbred chronograph movement. As a connoisseur I appreciate dedicated chronograph movements but honestly a module tacked onto an existing movement is pretty neat. It's modular, customizable and cost-effective and honestly a no-brainer. But the price doesn't reflect that, with SEIKO.


It's an opinion at best. Claiming a modular chronograph somehow isn't a chronograph is "true crap".

However but, module movements are often thinner than the fully integrated kind. There isn't a lot of correlation, anyway.


----------



## Davekaye90

One-Seventy said:


> It's an opinion at best. Claiming a modular chronograph somehow isn't a chronograph is "true crap".
> 
> However but, module movements are often thinner than the fully integrated kind. There isn't a lot of correlation, anyway.


Yup. An ETA with a DD module strapped to it is MUCH thinner than the Valjoux 7750.


----------



## tentimestwenty

Any word on prices for the chronographs? Given the movement they should be $399 so in current Seiko pricing that probably means $799?


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Does anyone have any info about this Bait 5? I did some research online and this is the only site I came across:





__





BAIT Home


Best E-Commerce Site




www.baitme.com





@hodinky will this site be the only place to order one ?










Thanks


----------



## SKYWATCH007

tentimestwenty said:


> Any word on prices for the chronographs? Given the movement they should be $399 so in current Seiko pricing that probably means $799?


Hey, I looked into the Japanese site that was posted a page or two back. I translated the page and got a price of about $670 CAD. That includes a little bit of a discount given by the site.


----------



## Tickstart

yonsson said:


> Totally wrong.





One-Seventy said:


> It's an opinion at best. Claiming a modular chronograph somehow isn't a chronograph is "true crap".
> 
> However but, module movements are often thinner than the fully integrated kind. There isn't a lot of correlation, anyway.


Well ****, I didn't mean to misconscrew something he said, perhaps I wasn't listening carefully. My bad.


----------



## Watchyouloved

This one is available to buy now. I know a lot of you wanted it. Seems to be going for $1500ish


----------



## yonsson

Tickstart said:


> Well ****, I didn't mean to misconscrew something he said, perhaps I wasn't listening carefully. My bad.


I have no idea what he said, but SEIKO only makes column wheel chronographs with vertical clutch.


----------



## MrDisco99

yonsson said:


> I have no idea what he said, but SEIKO only makes column wheel chronographs with vertical clutch.


Yes that is true. However, the 8R also happens to be modular, i.e. a chronograph module on top of and driven by a standard time module. This is different from a movement that is designed to be a chronograph from the balance and barrel all the way down like a Valjoux.

Note I didn't say better or not as good... just different. One of the main disadvantages of a modular chronograph is they tend to be a lot more complex, so servicing will be very difficult and expensive. However, to say a modular chronograph is not a "true" chronograph is one of the more horologically ignorant statements I've heard. Being modular definitely does NOT make them cheaper... nor thicker usually. Lots of great modular chronograph movements out there that are solid performers, including the the Dubuis-Depraz module, ETA 2894, and Seiko 8R. They actually tend to be thinner than some full auto chrono movements... like the Valjoux, which is notoriously fat.

Also, it's interesting that the time portion of the 8R is not actually available as its own movement, though technically they could make it so if they wanted to. The time module of the 8R is mostly the same as a 6R movement... but it ticks at 28800bph so they're using a different balance, escapement, and probably mainspring.



https://www.timemodule.com/upload/PDF/NE88_TG.pdf


----------



## Tickstart

This was the video I watched btw. (left a timestamp at 10:50)


----------



## Cover Drive

Folks…..I do enjoy the horological chat and I learn a lot from many of you on here, but what I want ‘automatic chronograph’ wise is something like the 6139-8020. Surely by 21st century standards something like this is possible and cost effective to produce?


----------



## MrDisco99

Cover Drive said:


> Folks…..I do enjoy the horological chat and I learn a lot from many of you on here, but what I want ‘automatic chronograph’ wise is something like the 6139-8020. Surely by 21st century standards something like this is possible and cost effective to produce?
> View attachment 16147810


The 6139 is a classic auto chrono movement, but it definitely has its problems... no running seconds, no hand wind, a problematic reset mechanism, and a delicate chrono clutch wheel prone to damage. They're also not known for being particularly accurate.

I'm sure the tooling for these movements is long gone, so neither Seiko nor anyone else is going to be making clones of it anytime soon, if ever... especially considering the problems mentioned above. Not much sense in investing in tooling for a recreation of this movement when other objectively functionally beter movements exist.

They were great looking watches, though... a product of their time.

The Epson YM90 is a quartz movement with similar dial layout that could be used in a homage.





__





YM90 | Center Chronograph YM90 | YM Series | Chronograph | Line Up | Epson Hong Kong - Movement


Height: 3.70mm 1/5 Sec. Chronograph Battery Life: 5 years Battery Code: SR927SW




movement.epson.com.hk


----------



## john_marston

I think ‘automatic chronograph’ and ‘cost effective’ don’t go hand in hand


----------



## MrDisco99

Tickstart said:


> This was the video I watched btw. (left a timestamp at 10:50)


I really like Spencer. Your comment makes a little more sense after watching the video.

He's comparing the 8R movement to the 6S, which is totally unfair because the 6S movement is (was?) a truly awesome automatic chronograph movement. Like he said, they licensed it to Swiss brands, and I believe it saw some use in Credor references as well. And yes, the 6S was designed from the ground up as a chronograph, but that's not really what sets it apart. I guess you could call developing a module to bolt onto an off-the-shelf 6R movement as a sort of cost cutting measure. However I think the 8R is cheaper more because the time part of the movement, while improved from the 6R it's based on, is still mostly a pretty basic mass production movement. That said, the 8R chrono module is pretty impressively well designed to contain a column wheel and vertical clutch in such a slim package, and people who have handled them seem to think the chrono function has good "feel" to it and doesn't add too much drag to the timekeeping. I haven't seen much data about longevity, though.

As an analogy... I'd say the 8R is to the 6S what the 6R is to the 8L.


----------



## TraserH3

my friend, that’s not a stamped dial



Watch19 said:


> Stamped indices can look fine. See the SLA017.
> View attachment 16142207
> 
> (pic found online)


----------



## Davekaye90




----------



## NightScar

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUZDP-iBffn/


----------



## yonsson

SSC813 looks soooo good! The blue centers of the subdials kinda messes it up though. I’m guessing that’s the “solar” parts of the dial.


----------



## yonsson

MrDisco99 said:


> I really like Spencer. Your comment makes a little more sense after watching the video.
> 
> He's comparing the 8R movement to the 6S, which is totally unfair because the 6S movement is (was?) a truly awesome automatic chronograph movement. Like he said, they licensed it to Swiss brands, and I believe it saw some use in Credor references as well. And yes, the 6S was designed from the ground up as a chronograph, but that's not really what sets it apart. I guess you could call developing a module to bolt onto an off-the-shelf 6R movement as a sort of cost cutting measure. However I think the 8R is cheaper more because the time part of the movement, while improved from the 6R it's based on, is still mostly a pretty basic mass production movement. That said, the 8R chrono module is pretty impressively well designed to contain a column wheel and vertical clutch in such a slim package, and people who have handled them seem to think the chrono function has good "feel" to it and doesn't add too much drag to the timekeeping. I haven't seen much data about longevity, though.
> 
> As an analogy... I'd say the 8R is to the 6S what the 6R is to the 8L.


I have had the 6S Credor chronograph GCBP997, supposedly the best chronograph movement ever made by SEIKO. I asked the shizukuishi watch studio head watchmaker Mr Ito if it could be used as a base for a GS chronograph movement in the future and he told me flat out no. So it’s good but not that good.


----------



## kdharani

NightScar said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CUZDP-iBffn/


Wow I did not expect to like these watches after the initial pics. Seeing these makes them look great to me. I shouldn't have underestimated Seiko.

I like the hands on the black dial and like the layout on the white dial.


----------



## Madventure

Mechanical chronos are in the 3000€ range.​


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Seiko’s sports timing tradition inspires a new Prospex Speedtimer series. | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com






View attachment 16149009


Seiko Prospex Speedtimer Mechanical Chronograph Limited Edition: SRQ035
Seiko Prospex Speedtimer Mechanical Chronograph: SRQ037
Caliber 8R46, Automatic Chronograph
　Column wheel and vertical clutch systems
　Vibrations: 28,800 vibrations per hour (8 beats per second)
　Power reserve: 45 hours
　Jewels: 34
Specifications
　Stainless steel case and bracelet with super-hard coating
　Dual-curved sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating in the inner surface
　See-through caseback
　Water resistance: 10 bar
　Magnetic resistance: 4,800 A/m
　Diameter: 42.5mm Thickness: 15.1mm
　Three-fold clasp with push button release
　Additional Calfskin strap included (SRQ035)
Approximate recommended retail prices in Europe: €3,200 (SRQ035) / €3,000 (SRQ037)
Limited edition of 1,000 (SRQ035)


View attachment 16149007

Seiko Prospex Speedtimer Solar Chronograph: SSC813, SSC815, SSC817, SSC819
Caliber V192 Solar Chronograph
　24 Hour Hand (adjustable),
　Power Reserve Indicator
　Solar Charging
Specifications
　Stainless steel case and bracelet
　Curved sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating in the inner surface
　Water resistance: 10 bar
　Magnetic resistance: 4,800 A/m
　Diameter: 39.0mm Thickness: 13.3mm
　Three-fold clasp with push button release
Approximate recommended retail prices in Europe: €680


----------



## Bob1035

The navy/red solar is really nice looking! SSC815 I think?


----------



## MrDisco99

yonsson said:


> I have had the 6S Credor chronograph GCBP997, supposedly the best chronograph movement ever made by SEIKO. I asked the shizukuishi watch studio head watchmaker Mr Ito if it could be used as a base for a GS chronograph movement in the future and he told me flat out no. So it’s good but not that good.


Well yeah, I would think they would develop their own, just like they've done with everything else.


----------



## mconlonx

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16148710
> View attachment 16148711
> View attachment 16148712
> 
> SSC813 looks soooo good! The blue centers of the subdials kinda messes it up though. I’m guessing that’s the “solar” parts of the dial.


Honestly, I was just about to say that I love that little detail...


----------



## One-Seventy

I like the solar ones. If the 24h hand on the chrono is independently adjustable as the blurb says, that's a lot more useful. 

The charcoal mechanical looks fantastic in isolation, but it's a beast. Also, 45 hr autonomy isn't stellar; even the old 1960s El Primero can manage 50!


----------



## mconlonx

One-Seventy said:


> I like the solar ones. If the 24h hand on the chrono is independently adjustable as the blurb says, that's a lot more useful.


I am so not a chrono guy, but the size and that one feature may tip me that way with these.


----------



## debicks

I'm curious to see the bracelet and clasp quality, especially on the solar ones. Hopefully it's not disappointing because these watches are looking great.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

mconlonx said:


> I am so not a chrono guy, but the size and that one feature may tip me that way with these.


Me either. I'd like one, despite likely never using the feature because quite frankly, they look cool. I have yet to find one I liked that wasn't gigantic though. This could be one. For less than $800, the price doesn't seem terrible.


----------



## jcartw20

debicks said:


> I'm curious to see the bracelet and clasp quality, especially on the solar ones. Hopefully it's not disappointing because these watches are looking great.


The bracelet looks very similar to the one used on the 62MAS models. Might be the same one, who knows 🤷‍♂️


----------



## mconlonx

debicks said:


> I'm curious to see the bracelet and clasp quality, especially on the solar ones. Hopefully it's not disappointing because these watches are looking great.


If you are not disappointed with the bracelet and clasp quality, it's probably a fake...


----------



## josayeee

Seiko Blue Nipple Panda! haha still like the watch for some reason.


----------



## konners

One-Seventy said:


> I like the solar ones. If the 24h hand on the chrono is independently adjustable as the blurb says, that's a lot more useful.
> 
> The charcoal mechanical looks fantastic in isolation, but it's a beast. Also, 45 hr autonomy isn't stellar; even the old 1960s El Primero can manage 50!


I’ve had a scan of the caliber’s manual and it doesn’t suggest that the 24h sub dial gives anything other than the main dial’s display in 24h. What a load of crap. Happy to be proved wrong! Otherwise, it’s a fine watch!


----------



## huangcjz

I’m a bit late to this - I haven’t been keeping up with new Seiko releases very much lately - but here are the original watches that the new chronographs are meant to be nods to, along with some other 1963/1964 Seikos, that Seiko were promoting around the time of the Olympics, and in conjunction with it:








Seiko has issued nods to 3 of these watches so far - the stopwatches twice, there were also the Seiko Izul Spring Drive watches, which also had a version like the other stopwatch shown here - and the chronograph 4 times now, but only 2 of those times were actually chronographs, and also the GS Self-dater, so that covers the 3 watches on the left. I hope/wonder when the rest will also follow, with some original Seiko 5s, etc.?

A couple more stopwatches like the ones they used in the Olympics:


----------



## jswing

debicks said:


> I'm curious to see the bracelet and clasp quality, especially on the solar ones. Hopefully it's not disappointing because these watches are looking great.


I agree, and I just pre-ordered a white one. If the bracelet sucks, I'll throw it on a nato or something, but it looks great to me. I need to stay away from this thread..


----------



## Rice and Gravy

jswing said:


> I agree, and I just pre-ordered a white one. If the bracelet sucks, I'll throw it on a nato or something, but it looks great to me. I need to stay away from this thread..


Curious what you paid. You can PM if you'd prefer.


----------



## Xhantos

konners said:


> I’ve had a scan of the caliber’s manual and it doesn’t suggest that the 24h sub dial gives anything other than the main dial’s display in 24h. What a load of crap. Happy to be proved wrong! Otherwise, it’s a fine watch!


The minute hand also does not give anything other than what the hour hand displays - no extra information at all, redundant one might say. 24h subdial at least provides the AM/PM information.


----------



## ffnc1020

jcartw20 said:


> The bracelet looks very similar to the one used on the 62MAS models. Might be the same one, who knows


Doesn’t look the same. SLA017 links looks flatter, this one looks more rounded? Almost like president bracelet.


----------



## fillerbunny

ffnc1020 said:


> Doesn’t look the same. SLA017 links looks flatter, this one looks more rounded? Almost like president bracelet.


Yeah, the president style bracelet looks great and is refreshing only by not being a Seiko oyster bracelet.

I also really like the bevel on the bezel.


----------



## jcartw20

ffnc1020 said:


> Doesn’t look the same. SLA017 links looks flatter, this one looks more rounded? Almost like president bracelet.


Not _that_ 62MAS inspired watch. I meant the 62MAS inspired watches that were released in 2020 which include the SPB143, 149, etc.


----------



## Terry Lennox

3


yonsson said:


> View attachment 16148710
> View attachment 16148711
> View attachment 16148712
> 
> SSC813 looks soooo good! The blue centers of the subdials kinda messes it up though. I’m guessing that’s the “solar” parts of the dial.


39mm is a nice size for these. Why can't they do this in an automatic chrono? Would buy it.


----------



## ffnc1020

jcartw20 said:


> Not _that_ 62MAS inspired watch. I meant the 62MAS inspired watches that were released in 2020 which include the SPB143, 149, etc.


I see, my mistake. I never cared much about the SPB 62mas “modern interpretation” as the thicker bezel is such a drastic step away from the original design. 

But the bracelet on those do look similar if not identical (minus the diver extension).


----------



## Davekaye90

ffnc1020 said:


> I see, my mistake. I never cared much about the SPB 62mas “modern interpretation” as the thicker bezel is such a drastic step away from the original design.


If you look at it sort of as its own thing rather than a re-do of the 62MAS, I actually think it works really well. You've got a fixed 28.5mm dial size. The SPB051 pushed the markers out the very edge of the dial, and used a heavily sloped chapter ring to really stretch out the design, but in practice it doesn't actually work that well. You can see what they're doing trying to make the dial look bigger than it actually is. That case also had other issues and was simply too big in general. 

The SPB14x design on the other hand looks like it was designed to work _with _the size of the dial rather than try and use visual tricks to fight it, and it's far more cohesive as a result. Pushing the glass up above the bezel allowed them to use a shorter rehaut, eliminating the excess dial depth that plagues a lot of other Seiko divers, and making it completely vertical allows it to largely disappear, which further highlights the dial itself as the main focal point, rather than the usual combination of dial and chapter ring. 

The width of the bezel is a necessary consequence of those prior decisions. 40mm case, 28.5mm dial with a vertical rehaut. That remaining width has to go somewhere, so it went into the bezel. Would it have worked better as a 39mm watch? Maybe, but I think Seiko was probably wary of buyers who immediately balk when the width of a case starts with the number 3. 

I definitely _don't _think that making the rehaut dish shaped in order to enlarge the crystal opening and narrow the bezel from the inside would've been an improvement.


----------



## konners

Xhantos said:


> The minute hand also does not give anything other than what the hour hand displays - no extra information at all, redundant one might say. 24h subdial at least provides the AM/PM information.


Err, yer what? Not sure I understand what you’re trying to say? The minute shows how far into an hour the time is, and is generally how a watch/clock is set - you don’t set by the hour hand usually. This is arguably more useful than AM/PM, which unless you’ve been under a rock for some time, you usually know!


----------



## Davekaye90

konners said:


> Err, yer what? Not sure I understand what you’re trying to say? The minute shows how far into an hour the time is, and is generally how a watch/clock is set - you don’t set by the hour hand usually. This is arguably more useful than AM/PM, which unless you’ve been under a rock for some time, you usually know!


I got it. Absolutely zero redundant information here. No need for AM/PM, no need for a minute hand. MINIMALISM! (As long as you're ok with being vaguely aware of what time it is.)


----------



## konners

Davekaye90 said:


> I got it. Absolutely zero redundant information here. No need for AM/PM, no need for a minute hand. MINIMALISM! (As long as you're ok with being vaguely aware of what time it is.)
> 
> View attachment 16150083


Ha! I always know what the vague time is, but I wear a watch to know what the _actual _time is!


----------



## Watchyouloved

MSRP for the limited edition SRQ035 stands at *$3,200*, while the regular production SRQ037 is priced slightly lower at *$3,000*


----------



## GregoryD

I'm surprised how much I like the SRQ037, as I usually don't like fauxtina. Unsold on the profile, although it's nice to see a flatter case back that will hug the wrist.


----------



## Domo

The SRQ035 is the stand-out pick for me. It's got a SEIKO-10-years-ago look to it, like what they were doing with the Anantas and Izul models.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Probably an unpopular opinion, but a 42mmx15mm watch that is 45mm lug to lug will look rather odd on the wrist I think. Especially with the oversized pushers.


----------



## fillerbunny

Rice and Gravy said:


> Probably an unpopular opinion, but a 42mmx15mm watch that is 45mm lug to lug will look rather odd on the wrist I think. Especially with the oversized pushers.


It might look like a _stopwatch_.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Yep. On a wrist. I get it. And I think look weird. Like I said, unpopular opinion. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Rice and Gravy said:


> Yep. On a wrist. I get it. And I think look weird. Like I said, unpopular opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


not unpopular, I also love the watch but the dimensions seem odd on paper at least, we'll have to wait and see. The profile reminds me of an IWC Aquatimer


----------



## Snaggletooth

Xhantos said:


> The minute hand also does not give anything other than what the hour hand displays - no extra information at all, redundant one might say. 24h subdial at least provides the AM/PM information.


----------



## Xhantos

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16150653


The truth is 24h dial provides the most information, other hands show just zoomed-in versions of the same info, for those of us who cannot read the fine 24h dial.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Xhantos said:


> The truth is 24h dial provides the most information, other hands show just zoomed-in versions of the same info, for those of us who cannot read the fine 24h dial.


Wat


----------



## Tickstart

I'd like a watch that displays all the time, yes all of it. A timeline from the big bang to now, and the future. The printing would have to be fine, and the hand very thin and precise, but still.


----------



## yonsson

ffnc1020 said:


> I see, my mistake. I never cared much about the SPB 62mas “modern interpretation” as the thicker bezel is such a drastic step away from the original design.
> 
> But the bracelet on those do look similar if not identical (minus the diver extension).


I like the fact that SEIKO after a gezillion years finally realized that all the bracelets they made were too thin compared to the watch.


----------



## yonsson

Xhantos said:


> The minute hand also does not give anything other than what the hour hand displays - no extra information at all, redundant one might say. 24h subdial at least provides the AM/PM information.


If you don’t know if it’s 2 o clock AM or PM, then watches is the least of your problems. Used as a GMT dial for home time though…


----------



## konners

If it’s adjustable so that the dial can display a second time zone, that’s great and potentially useful for some. Someone posted above that it’s adjustable. But looking at the V192 manual, I didn’t get that that functionality exists. But I’m also not chronograph person, so perhaps I missed something..


----------



## Xhantos

yonsson said:


> If you don’t know if it’s 2 o clock AM or PM, then watches is the least of your problems. Used as a GMT dial for home time though…


I do understand this view but these days we all have our mobile phones for our 'time' related needs, wrist watches are more jewellery than utility so at one point inevitably philosophy comes into play.


----------



## BTNMNKI

yonsson said:


> If you don’t know if it’s 2 o clock AM or PM, then watches is the least of your problems. Used as a GMT dial for home time though…


That problem being you're either buried or you live in Norrland during winter. Either way I'm inclined to agree, those are problems that should take precedence over watch concerns.


----------



## konners

Xhantos said:


> I do understand this view but these days we all have our mobile phones for our 'time' related needs, wrist watches are more jewellery than utility so at one point inevitably philosophy comes into play.


Except looking at one’s watch isn’t hugely practical or desirable for some of us, and knowing what time it is, is important.


----------



## GEO_79




----------



## yonsson

konners said:


> Except looking at one’s watch isn’t hugely practical or desirable for some of us, and knowing what time it is, is important.


You must have entered the wrong data into the google search, because these are not the droids you are looking for.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

GEO_79 said:


> View attachment 16151720


Wow. The fit of the endlinks to the lugs is terrible for a $3000 watch. Heck, for a $500 watch even. It's like it is an aftermarket bracelet.


----------



## GEO_79

Rice and Gravy said:


> Wow. The fit of the endlinks to the lugs is terrible for a $3000 watch. Heck, for a $500 watch even. It's like it is an aftermarket bracelet.


I like this watch But I also like the Seiko Ripley aliens ; so...


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Rice and Gravy said:


> Wow. The fit of the endlinks to the lugs is terrible for a $3000 watch. Heck, for a $500 watch even. It's like it is an aftermarket bracelet.


No, the fit is close - the ends of each lug are inset but the middle's on the same level. It's a design element. I like it.


----------



## GazzSteiko

I'm guessing it can't be set independent of the main time? Otherwise it could double as a GMT


----------



## One-Seventy

GirchyGirchy said:


> No, the fit is close - the ends of each lug are inset but the middle's on the same level. It's a design element. I like it.


Yep. Design cue that gets used here and there.


----------



## Tickstart

Rolexplorer best watch
but oyster perpetual is better because it doesn't have that fugly handset


----------



## hoss

It’s an ugly watch. It looks nothing like the Seiko 5 automatic chronograph of 1969 and early 70’s. Seiko did a horrible job with the design. Bring back the Pogue and you’ll have a winner.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

One-Seventy said:


> Yep. Design cue that gets used here and there.
> 
> View attachment 16152583


This watch just imo, is missing a soul. Also for that kinda change, the endlinks aren't even flush with the lugs. And lastly this is a seiko forum, so get this rubbish off of here


----------



## mconlonx

yonsson said:


> If you don’t know if it’s 2 o clock AM or PM, then watches is the least of your problems. Used as a GMT dial for home time though…


Can it be independently set from the main hands...?


----------



## ffnc1020

SKYWATCH007 said:


> This watch just imo, is missing a soul. Also for that kinda change, the endlinks aren't even flush with the lugs. And lastly this is a seiko forum, so get this rubbish off of here


He’s literally using that as an example showing the endlinks is purposefully designed to be NOT flush with the lugs.

I don’t understand why so many people will think this as a negative. End links that are flush with the lugs will make the watch a lot more “blocky”.


----------



## Pongster

One-Seventy said:


> It's an opinion at best. Claiming a modular chronograph somehow isn't a chronograph is "true crap".
> 
> However but, module movements are often thinner than the fully integrated kind. There isn't a lot of correlation, anyway.


I agree. Modular and integrated are two types based on built. Both are true chronographs. Same with other complications like minute repeaters and calendars.

but re thinness, I thought it was the other way around.


----------



## mconlonx

ffnc1020 said:


> He’s literally using that as an example showing the endlinks is purposefully designed to be NOT flush with the lugs.
> 
> I don’t understand why so many people will think this as a negative. End links that are flush with the lugs will make the watch a lot more “blocky”.


I don't at all mind the style shown on the new Chrono, with the endlink sides recessed from the lugs/case. I do, however, prefer a bracelet with female endlinks and the rest of the endlink flush with the case. What's worst is male endlinks, where the sides of the endlinks are flush with the lugs, and then the center part is raised from there...


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Have you seen this King Turtle for Taiwan?



https://grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it/m/?t=78115526&st=420#entry652877462


----------



## One-Seventy

Pongster said:


> I agree. Modular and integrated are two types based on built. Both are true chronographs. Same with other complications like minute repeaters and calendars.
> 
> but re thinness, I thought it was the other way around.


This was the comment about correlation. For automatic chronos, there are thin and thick integrated kinds, and modular kinds. For integrated movements that are developed in a modular fashion, to speed up service time or reduce assembly time, things like that, I count as "integrated" here. "Modular" refers only as movements that (AFAIK) once existed as a time-only movement and were later augmented. There are many more but here are some well-known ones I could think of:

JLC 751 - 5.5mm (integrated)
ETA 2894 - 6.3mm (modular)
Rolex 4130 - 6.5mm (integrated)
Omega 3220 - 6.5mm (modular)
Zenith El P - 6.6mm (integrated)
AP 3216 - 7.2mm (modular)
Breitling B01 - 7.2mm (integrated)
Heuer/Buren Cal 11 - 7.7mm (modular - the first one!)
ETA 7750 - 7.9mm (integrated)


----------



## Watchyouloved

*SRPH39*
























Limited edition “Taroko” 500 pieces King Turtle for Taiwan only.

This model shows the geological features of Taroko with marble texture through the stone gray plaid dial. With a matte black case and black rubber strap, it brings out the majestic grandeur of the canyon. The golden second hand carves out the Liwu River basin of the Taroko gorge,
the golden crown at four seems to be the source of the creek, it also echoes the rich golden sands of the Liwu River and represents the mysterious power of nature that has created Taroko's beauty over thousands of years has a special symbolic meaning.


----------



## BTNMNKI

Watchyouloved said:


> *SRPH39*
> View attachment 16153341
> 
> View attachment 16153343
> 
> View attachment 16153345
> 
> Limited edition “Taroko” 500 pieces King Turtle for Taiwan only.
> 
> This model shows the geological features of Taroko with marble texture through the stone gray plaid dial. With a matte black case and black rubber strap, it brings out the majestic grandeur of the canyon. The golden second hand carves out the Liwu River basin of the Taroko gorge,
> the golden crown at four seems to be the source of the creek, it also echoes the rich golden sands of the Liwu River and represents the mysterious power of nature that has created Taroko's beauty over thousands of years has a special symbolic meaning.


And then they went ahead and slapped a mismatched caseback on it. Why?


----------



## Watchyouloved

BTNMNKI said:


> And then they went ahead and slapped a mismatched caseback on it. Why?


Unfortunately all of the PVC coated/colored steel models have regular steel casebacks. They have always been like this and nothing has changed. My second generation monster is like this as well.


----------



## fillerbunny

I'm guessing an unfinished stainless steel case back avoids a lot of issues with the durability of the finish, potential dermal reactions and whatnot.


----------



## yonsson

mconlonx said:


> Can it be independently set from the main hands...?


Press info says “24 Hour Hand (adjustable)”


----------



## yonsson

.


----------



## Robotaz

Yeah I think I’ll take case back threading without PVD coating. I’m fine with that.

Sharp looking watch!


----------



## Davekaye90

yonsson said:


> Press info says “24 Hour Hand (adjustable)”


It's not a new movement right? That would make it the same as everything else, a glorified am/pm indicator.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Davekaye90 said:


> yonsson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Press info says “24 Hour Hand (adjustable)”
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a new movement right? That would make it the same as everything else, a glorified am/pm indicator.
Click to expand...

Page 16 of the Seiko V192/194 manual says the 24-hour hand "moves correspondingly with the hour hand" with no mention of an ability to set it independently anywhere in the manual.







https://storage.seikowatches.com/production/files/2018/03/20/143402953117/pdf/V192_V194_E_web.pdf
Maybe it is a new movement and the sub-dial is intended to be a dual time indicator? If so, that would be rad. If not, I will just appreciate it when I am setting the date if and when it stops after leaving it in the dark for a year.


----------



## Madventure

Watchyouloved said:


> *SRPH39*
> View attachment 16153341
> 
> View attachment 16153343
> 
> View attachment 16153345
> 
> Limited edition “Taroko” 500 pieces King TTurtl


Instabuy for me would I have access to it. Nice color scheme. Reminds me of the Golden Tuna solar.


----------



## digiwut

I have a watch with the V192 (solar sumo), and AFAIK the 24hr hand is slaved to the main hour hand, though I honestly haven't read the manual, so it's possible that I might not even know my own watch as well as I thought I did, lol. Though, considering how small the subdial is, it's arguable how useful being able to set it to a second time zone would even be if it was possible. I personally don't have anything against the 24hr subdial though; 24 hour notation is commonly used in Japan, so the 24hr subdial might be a cultural thing, since Citizen does it too. The real beef I have with the V192 is the 60min subdial, which is stupidly hard to read, and its only saving grace is the fact that it's a jumping hand. With that said, I do think the new Speedtimers look great, I'd be tempted to pick one up if they come out with some fun colors in the future


----------



## fillerbunny

digiwut said:


> I personally don't have anything against the 24hr subdial though; 24 hour notation is commonly used in Japan, so the 24hr subdial might be a cultural thing, since Citizen does it too.


It's just as useful than a am/pm indicator would be. 

Most of the world uses the 24-hour clock, and telling the time is something one learns as a kid. I wouldn't be surprised if the concept of "7 o'clock in the evening" was on its way out, with many kids growing up exclusively with digital clocks.


----------



## Davekaye90

fillerbunny said:


> It's just as useful than a am/pm indicator would be.
> 
> Most of the world uses the 24-hour clock, and telling the time is something one learns as a kid. I wouldn't be surprised if the concept of "7 o'clock in the evening" was on its way out, with many kids growing up exclusively with digital clocks.


At least in the US, I don't see "19:45" replacing 7:45pm any time soon. Most of the world also uses Celsius, but we haven't jumped on that train either.


----------



## yonsson

Davekaye90 said:


> At least in the US, I don't see "19:45" replacing 7:45pm any time soon. Most of the world also uses Celsius, but we haven't jumped on that train either.


Here we use 24hrs references all the time but from American podcasts I listen to it seems like it’s very uncommon in the US.


----------



## Tolmia

yonsson said:


> Here we use 24hrs references all the time but from American podcasts I listen to it seems like it’s very uncommon in the US.


Outside of the military, it's almost never used in the US. That being said, I like having a GMT hand/indicator and just keeping it on home time rather than using it for a second time zone.


----------



## tentimestwenty

If the V192 had an independent 24 hour hand for GMT it would be final purchase for me. Having owned a few, never seen it before and the manual says it's slaved to the hour hand.


----------



## aks12r

.


----------



## aks12r

NightScar said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CUZDP-iBffn/


needs a 12 / 24 hour totaliser for me. could have kept it 2 subdial by getting rid of the running seconds. eye catching design though!


----------



## Tickstart

The american time system is so confusing. I remember I tried catching a train, but the service (google or whatever) I used was set to AM/PM and I couldn't revert it. And so it said "blabla departs at 12.25 PM. I was like, okay... But.. 12 past midnight is the same as 12 before midnight. Wait, AM, after midnight? Ugh, whatever, so is 12.25 PM 12.25 or 0.25 or is it both??? I got really stressed out before I found out, but I can't remember how it was. I think PM is 0, AM is 12. No wait ****, or no what? No AM is 0 right, 12 PM. ****.

So glad we use the logical 24-hour system since, well you know, a day has 24 hours.


----------



## 6L35

Tickstart said:


> The american time system is so confusing. I remember I tried catching a train, but the service (google or whatever) I used was set to AM/PM and I couldn't revert it. And so it said "blabla departs at 12.25 PM. I was like, okay... But.. 12 past midnight is the same as 12 before midnight. Wait, AM, after midnight? Ugh, whatever, so is 12.25 PM 12.25 or 0.25 or is it both??? I got really stressed out before I found out, but I can't remember how it was. I think PM is 0, AM is 12. No wait **, or no what? No AM is 0 right, 12 PM. **.
> 
> So glad we use the logical 24-hour system since, well you know, a day has 24 hours.


PM means posmeridian, so after midday, where the sun is at its highest, until midnight. The other twelve hours are AM, so antemeridian, from midnight to midday. I find it easy knowing that meridian means midday.


----------



## Chrono Brewer

Tickstart said:


> The american time system is so confusing. I remember I tried catching a train, but the service (google or whatever) I used was set to AM/PM and I couldn't revert it. And so it said "blabla departs at 12.25 PM. I was like, okay... But.. 12 past midnight is the same as 12 before midnight. Wait, AM, after midnight? Ugh, whatever, so is 12.25 PM 12.25 or 0.25 or is it both??? I got really stressed out before I found out, but I can't remember how it was. I think PM is 0, AM is 12. No wait **, or no what? No AM is 0 right, 12 PM. **.
> 
> So glad we use the logical 24-hour system since, well you know, a day has 24 hours.


As an American, I remember the first time I was exposed to 24-hr timekeeping. An Army guy had it on his watch and showed it to me. Took me two minutes to understand. "So add 12 to any PM numbers?" "Yep." I was six. Actually prefer it and used it on my digital watch ever since.

No offense bro, but maybe you shouldn't be traveling alone if you struggle that much with AM/PM. Exchange rates will blow your mind.


----------



## Robotaz

Tickstart said:


> The american time system is so confusing. I remember I tried catching a train, but the service (google or whatever) I used was set to AM/PM and I couldn't revert it. And so it said "blabla departs at 12.25 PM. I was like, okay... But.. 12 past midnight is the same as 12 before midnight. Wait, AM, after midnight? Ugh, whatever, so is 12.25 PM 12.25 or 0.25 or is it both??? I got really stressed out before I found out, but I can't remember how it was. I think PM is 0, AM is 12. No wait **, or no what? No AM is 0 right, 12 PM. **.
> 
> So glad we use the logical 24-hour system since, well you know, a day has 24 hours.


I don’t understand at all. What’s the logic in 12 past midnight possibly being the same as 12 before midnight?

I’m trying to understand because I am curious if 12-hour time is really confusing. I realize 24-hour time is irrefutably the simplest, but this kind of reminds me of a person I knew who couldn’t read a clock and blamed people for not ALL making digital clocks. Yes a digital clock is irrefutably the simplest, but really? 

Anyway, sometimes I do actually look at a time like 12:25 pm and have to think that it’s noon, not middle of night. But I honestly just consider myself kinda dumb in that regard. It’s just one of those things that causes my brain to consciously stop and think when it shouldn’t. I admit that. I assume most people are not mentally-challenged by it. Maybe it is confusing.


----------



## TagTime

Has nothing to do with new Seiko’s, but as an European living in the US you live in a mixed world. Have all the possible clocks still on 24hr, but will use the AM/PM for my fellow people when asked for time. Getting used to Fahrenheit instead of Celsius, but still not using the imperial system like inches and ounces. Also still have my nav on KM’s and if needed just convert stuff on my phone. Usually walk into a Home Depot with my metric tape measurer.


----------



## One-Seventy

Tickstart said:


> The american time system is so confusing. I remember I tried catching a train, but the service (google or whatever) I used was set to AM/PM and I couldn't revert it. And so it said "blabla departs at 12.25 PM. I was like, okay... But.. 12 past midnight is the same as 12 before midnight. Wait, AM, after midnight? Ugh, whatever, so is 12.25 PM 12.25 or 0.25 or is it both??? I got really stressed out before I found out, but I can't remember how it was. I think PM is 0, AM is 12. No wait **, or no what? No AM is 0 right, 12 PM. **.


I have to say, it's not clear what you didn't understand, or why. 12.25 pm is 25 minutes past noon, everywhere. it has nothing to do with 12 past midnight, or 12 before midnight, in any country. 12.25 pm is never expressed as 0025 using the 24-hour clock, not in America or anywhere else. Where the 12-hour clock is used, the distinction is always made by using am/pm or sometimes a/p for short. You already know that 0025 is 25 minutes past midnight, and thus before noon - ante meridien, or a.m. Not being able to understand the 12-hour clock these days is akin to not being able to read analogue clock faces - almost all of which, even in old Europe, read 1-12.


----------



## Tickstart

Robotaz said:


> I don’t understand at all. What’s the logic in 12 past midnight possibly being the same as 12 before midnight?


Exactly that, it's literally the same thing. 24 hours in a day, 12 hours past 0 is 12, 12 hours before 0 is also 12.



One-Seventy said:


> 12.25 pm is 25 minutes past noon, everywhere


So M, meridiem is 12, noon. 12.25 PM would be 25 minutes past midnight, or 12 hours and 25 minutes post meridiem. 12.25 am would be.. 11.35 pm? Seems ardous to count backwards. Or is it an absolute AND a relative system all jumbled into one? It doesn't make sense man, look, 1 hour past noon, 2 hours past noon alright, 11 past noon, but as soon as it's 12 hours past, you don't count the hours anymore which is jarring. And how do you denote noon, 12 PM, 12 AM, neither, both?


----------



## mconlonx

Tickstart said:


> So glad we use the logical 24-hour system since, well you know, a day has 24 hours.


🤣

Darn good thing most watches are 12hr, "American" time watches...

But seriously, why is the rest of the world still using 24hr basis? I mean, c'mon, 60 sec to a minute, 60 min to an hr, 24 hrs in a day?!? That's some US standard BS right there. How come y'all didn't metric time measurement when you metric-ed the rest of all measures? 100 sec in a min, 100 min in an hr, 10 hrs in a day. Obviously a Big Horology cabal keeping the human race in check from making progress...


----------



## Tolmia

I know this is a Seiko thread, but...


----------



## Chrono Brewer

Tickstart said:


> Exactly that, it's literally the same thing. 24 hours in a day, 12 hours past 0 is 12, 12 hours before 0 is also 12.
> 
> 
> So M, meridiem is 12, noon. 12.25 PM would be 25 minutes past midnight, or 12 hours and 25 minutes post meridiem. 12.25 am would be.. 11.35 pm? Seems ardous to count backwards. Or is it an absolute AND a relative system all jumbled into one? It doesn't make sense man, look, 1 hour past noon, 2 hours past noon alright, 11 past noon, but as soon as it's 12 hours past, you don't count the hours anymore which is jarring. And how do you denote noon, 12 PM, 12 AM, neither, both?


Right, noon is mid-day, the meridian. But the first second after noon is 12:00:01 _post meridiem. _The first second after midnight is 00:00:01, which is the start of a new day, or 12:00:01 _ante meridiem. _I get that it's yet another adjustment for the rest of the world who visits the United States, but it's not as complex as metric vs imperial. Just like your watch face but with the addition of AM/PM or a/p designating which of two daily watch dial cycles you're on.

Again, I prefer the 0-24 hour indicator to keep it simple and personally think of it in those terms but all my communication among other Americans is in AM/PM since it's most common. Organizations with a lot of international activity use 0-24, the military for example.

Just imagine how much more confusing Japan's traditional timekeeping system was. Six equal units from sunrise to noon, then six more equal units from noon to sunset. The duration of an hour changed constantly through the seasons. They abandoned it for Western timekeeping in 1873, two years after founding of Seikosha which we today call Seiko. (I believe that to be coincidence, not trying to imply Seiko's founding had anything to do with changing the nation's timekeeping standard.)



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_clock#Temporal_hours


----------



## Cover Drive

So……errrrr…….any new Seiko watches coming out?


----------



## Watchyouloved

Cover Drive said:


> So……errrrr…….any new Seiko watches coming out?


Right?! I feel like there’s a drought and I’ve been waiting for some exciting models for too long now… or maybe I was used to new cool models coming out what felt like back to back so even a couple weeks of nothing gives me the itch of prying for some info and a new watch to throw my money at !!


----------



## Davekaye90

I'm finding it amusing that am/pm is apparently so incredibly difficult to understand when that's how nearly all watches work for the last hundred years? The hour hand makes two revolutions around the dial per day. The first (starting at zero) is am, the second, passing zero again, is pm. That's it. Does everyone in Europe wear a 24 hour Navitimer or Glycine Airman?


----------



## TagTime

Cover Drive said:


> So……errrrr…….any new Seiko watches coming out?


You should know by now that every other so many posts we deviate to discuss other crucial life issues like ‘why so many special editions?, high watch prices, misalignments, AM/PM, cars, etc. Eventually a new Seiko will pop up and we are back to business again, but until then we are bored out of our minds.


----------



## MrDisco99

Davekaye90 said:


> I'm finding it amusing that am/pm is apparently so incredibly difficult to understand when that's how nearly all watches work for the last hundred years? The hour hand makes two revolutions around the dial per day. The first (starting at zero) is am, the second, passing zero again, is pm. That's it. Does everyone in Europe wear a 24 hour Navitimer or Glycine Airman?


I was just about to say exactly this. Clocks have had 12-hour dials for how many hundreds of years?

This system came from you Europeans, after all. It's not like we made it up.


----------



## Chrono Brewer

MrDisco99 said:


> I was just about to say exactly this. Clocks have had 12-hour dials for how many hundreds of years?
> 
> This system came from you Europeans, after all. It's not like we made it up.


To be fair, it all started with the Egyptian and Babylonian base-12 counting systems, later adapted by the Greeks.









Why There Are 24 Hours In A Day And 60 Minutes In An Hour?


In recent years, what is one of the most common answers we give in response to any question we’re asked, request made of us, or suggestion…




medium.com


----------



## Saswatch

Watchyouloved said:


> *SRPH39*
> View attachment 16153341
> 
> View attachment 16153343
> 
> View attachment 16153345
> 
> Limited edition “Taroko” 500 pieces King Turtle for Taiwan only.
> 
> This model shows the geological features of Taroko with marble texture through the stone gray plaid dial. With a matte black case and black rubber strap, it brings out the majestic grandeur of the canyon. The golden second hand carves out the Liwu River basin of the Taroko gorge,
> the golden crown at four seems to be the source of the creek, it also echoes the rich golden sands of the Liwu River and represents the mysterious power of nature that has created Taroko's beauty over thousands of years has a special symbolic meaning.


While I do love the day+date wheels on watches, this dial could use less clutter. A date-only 4R35 would've gone better aesthetically on this "Taroko" King Turtle. Even better, the a white background date to blend with the rest of the indices.


----------



## NatsuDragneel

For this being the 140th year celebration for Seiko, I feel a little let down. Most of the models this year are just different colorways. Maybe that is why this tread keeps getting off the new and upcoming Seikos as of late.


----------



## Davekaye90

NatsuDragneel said:


> For this being the 140th year celebration for Seiko, I feel a little let down. Most of the models this year are just different colorways. Maybe that is why this tread keeps getting off the new and upcoming Seikos as of late.


I'm surprised the SARF GMT models haven't gotten more attention. These are sub $2K true GMTs, a category that basically doesn't exist with the exception of three ugly Swatch group models. I wonder if it's because of the dial layout with the PR and date sub-dial instead of the usual Explorer II look?


----------



## [email protected]

TagTime said:


> Has nothing to do with new Seiko’s, but as an European living in the US you live in a mixed world. Have all the possible clocks still on 24hr, but will use the AM/PM for my fellow people when asked for time. Getting used to Fahrenheit instead of Celsius, but still not using the imperial system like inches and ounces. Also still have my nav on KM’s and if needed just convert stuff on my phone. Usually walk into a Home Depot with my metric tape measurer.


Same here. I still have issues understanding the sq ft of a house when I am trained to think in m2. I know the conversion is close to 10x, but still….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyouloved

Davekaye90 said:


> I'm surprised the SARF GMT models haven't gotten more attention. These are sub $2K true GMTs, a category that basically doesn't exist with the exception of three ugly Swatch group models. I wonder if it's because of the dial layout with the PR and date sub-dial instead of the usual Explorer II look?


What are the three ugly swatch models?


----------



## Dopamina

Funny. Am . Pm. Down here in the third world we use 12 h or 24 hour systems, more the 12 hour system to be honest. I had no problems telling the time when I lived in US for three years, but pounds and miles, and inches, man! Studies say three years would be enough to every one master the metric system. Come on, do it. 

Enviado de meu SM-G780G usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchyouloved said:


> What are the three ugly swatch models?


From least to most ugly. This movement is a PM 80 derivative by the way, so in an unusual turn of events, the Swiss watches all run at 3Hz, while the Seiko runs at 4Hz. If you want a Swiss true GMT at 4Hz, you're gonna have to pay at least $3K.


----------



## old45

Cover Drive said:


> So……errrrr…….any new Seiko watches coming out?


All I'm here for.


----------



## Tickstart

Right, we have to pretend we don't enjoy the bickering that goes on here _all the time_.  

This is awful, where are the new SEIKOs at!


----------



## fillerbunny

mconlonx said:


> How come y'all didn't metric time measurement when you metric-ed the rest of all measures? 100 sec in a min, 100 min in an hr, 10 hrs in a day. Obviously a Big Horology cabal keeping the human race in check from making progress...


Well, the French tried, when they were decimalising everything from distance to currency, but it didn't stick. If it had, I guess "American style" watches would be just a cute niche.


----------



## One-Seventy

Tickstart said:


> Exactly that, it's literally the same thing. 24 hours in a day, 12 hours past 0 is 12, 12 hours before 0 is also 12.
> 
> 
> So M, meridiem is 12, noon. *12.25 PM would be 25 minutes past midnight, or 12 hours and 25 minutes post meridiem.*


No, that's your own personal interpretation, which is not shared with anyone else. You're welcome to it, but will live a life of fury and confusion if you persist.


> 12.25 am would be.. 11.35 pm? *Seems ardous to count backwards.*


Seems like a deliberate attempt to obfuscate to me.


> Or is it an absolute AND a relative system all jumbled into one? It doesn't make sense man, look, 1 hour past noon, 2 hours past noon alright, 11 past noon, but as soon as it's 12 hours past, you don't count the hours anymore which is jarring. And how do you denote noon, 12 PM, 12 AM, neither, both?


As above. It's clear to pretty much everyone else.


----------



## One-Seventy

Davekaye90 said:


> I'm finding it amusing that am/pm is apparently so incredibly difficult to understand when that's how nearly all watches work for the last hundred years? The hour hand makes two revolutions around the dial per day. The first (starting at zero) is am, the second, passing zero again, is pm. That's it. *Does everyone in Europe wear a 24 hour Navitimer or Glycine Airman?*


No, no they don't, but they often like "celebrating" the differences


----------



## One-Seventy

Davekaye90 said:


> From least to most ugly. This movement is a PM 80 derivative by the way, so in an unusual turn of events, the Swiss watches all run at 3Hz, while the Seiko runs at 4Hz. If you want a Swiss true GMT at 4Hz, you're gonna have to pay at least $3K.


Least to most, or most to least? The lume on the Certinas looks like a range of bodily secreta! I'd be turning down the pantone on those a little...


----------



## Tickstart

It's easy to convert between normal time on a 12-hour watch. Just add 12 if it's in the afternoon. If it's five on the watch and you've been up all day, that's 17 in real time. If it's early af and you just woke up, then it's just five. The problem is not with the watch dial, it's the written naming convention. I suppose it's not an issue to mix relative and absolute time references (8:43 - absolute, am/pm - relative) when you're used to it but why would you. It's like instead of saying "oh that's 3 kilometers up the road from here", you say, "oh yeah that's 5 kilometers that way, from that spot 2 kilometers in the opposite direction". The watch dials are irrelevant.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Tickstart said:


> It's easy to convert between normal time on a 12-hour watch. Just add 12 if it's in the afternoon. If it's five on the watch and you've been up all day, that's 17 in real time. If it's early af and you just woke up, then it's just five. The problem is not with the watch dial, it's the written naming convention. I suppose it's not an issue to mix relative and absolute time references (8:43 - absolute, am/pm - relative) when you're used to it but why would you. It's like instead of saying "oh that's 3 kilometers up the road from here", you say, "oh yeah that's 5 kilometers that way, from that spot 2 kilometers in the opposite direction". The watch dials are irrelevant.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Davekaye90 said:


> From least to most ugly. This movement is a PM 80 derivative by the way, so in an unusual turn of events, the Swiss watches all run at 3Hz, while the Seiko runs at 4Hz. If you want a Swiss true GMT at 4Hz, you're gonna have to pay at least $3K.


Ah thanks for that lol got it


----------



## Watchyouloved

I personally think the night sky “starry night” gmt looks amazing


----------



## Watchyouloved

The day I finally get some pics of the one piece seiko 5’s or some badass new divers, I will finally be happy :/


----------



## Watchyouloved

*SBSA137















*


















old45 said:


> All I'm here for.


I feel like we already had this model in non limited but whatever looks like this one is limited to 350


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Any thoughts on this one?


----------



## Watchyouloved

SKYWATCH007 said:


> View attachment 16160632
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on this one?


BAIT is a street wear brand based out of California. It’s not necessarily a hype beast brand but it is pretty prevalent among the youth that are into street fashion.
This watch’s design is meant to pay homage to older vintage seiko models kind of like how the checkered rowing blazers Seiko 5 was paying tribute to the Rally diver of the early days. This watch also has a domed crystal, a first on this Seiko 5 platform, as opposed to the normal flat crystal, another ode to vintage. I’m not sure which model this one is supposed to be based upon but depending on that could potentially drive the craze of this watch up a lot higher than a normal collab would. Same has happened with Rowing Blazers where no one really cared much for the actual brand or the collab but the designs they chose to go for inspired vintage seiko throwbacks and causes collectors to go wild for a Seiko 5 piece.


----------



## Watchyouloved




----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16148710
> View attachment 16148711
> View attachment 16148712
> 
> SSC813 looks soooo good! The blue centers of the subdials kinda messes it up though. I’m guessing that’s the “solar” parts of the dial.


I just saw this on a dealer website and came here to see if it had been discussed. I'm a big fan of this one, and might have to get it. Nothing bad to say about it, size, looks, all brushed bracelet, quartz (could do without another automatic - too many of them) sapphire but no diashield 👍👍👍

Tempted to pre-order but don't want to pay full price.


----------



## jswing

SKYWATCH007 said:


> View attachment 16160632
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on this one?


Looks pretty good, but I'm personally not a fan of 12 hour bezels, and to label any Seiko 5 as a precision timepiece is a bit of a stretch. But as outlined above, it sounds like it's being promoted more as street wear than for it's actual functional capabilities.


----------



## Chrono Brewer

Tickstart said:


> The american time system is so confusing. I remember I tried catching a train, but the service (google or whatever) I used was set to AM/PM and I couldn't revert it. And so it said "blabla departs at 12.25 PM. I was like, okay... But.. 12 past midnight is the same as 12 before midnight. Wait, AM, after midnight? Ugh, whatever, so is 12.25 PM 12.25 or 0.25 or is it both??? I got really stressed out before I found out, but I can't remember how it was. I think PM is 0, AM is 12. No wait **, or no what? No AM is 0 right, 12 PM. **.
> 
> So glad we use the logical 24-hour system since, well you know, a day has 24 hours.





Tickstart said:


> It's easy to convert between normal time on a 12-hour watch. Just add 12 if it's in the afternoon. If it's five on the watch and you've been up all day, that's 17 in real time. If it's early af and you just woke up, then it's just five.


Did the same person really write both of these posts?



Tickstart said:


> I suppose it's not an issue to mix relative and absolute time references (8:43 - absolute, am/pm - relative) when you're used to it but why would you.


Seriously. And why would you speak different languages in different countries? No excuse having generations of social convention within a region. Everybody should speak my language, read clocks like I do, measure with the same units as me, and make coffee just how I like it.

Or maybe you should just grow up doing what the other locals do and learn a second system if you travel elsewhere. Some even say that's half the fun of travel.


----------



## mconlonx

Davekaye90 said:


> I'm surprised the SARF GMT models haven't gotten more attention. These are sub $2K true GMTs, a category that basically doesn't exist with the exception of three ugly Swatch group models. I wonder if it's because of the dial layout with the PR and date sub-dial instead of the usual Explorer II look?


I could deal with the looks - definitely don't hate the ones out so far - it's the size. Way too large for my tastes.


----------



## Tickstart

Chrono Brewer said:


> Did the same person really write both of these posts?


I might've accidentally learnt the difference now, I believe. AM is in the morning and PM afternoon. 12 o'clock sharp doesn't exist.


----------



## Chrono Brewer

Tickstart said:


> 12 o'clock sharp doesn't exist.


Hell, time is a construct anyway.


----------



## klokketor

Leaks about new black pvd’s?


----------



## Davekaye90

Tickstart said:


> I might've accidentally learnt the difference now, I believe. AM is in the morning and PM afternoon. 12 o'clock sharp doesn't exist.


Yes it does. 0:00.00 is 12:00.00am. After 11:59.59am is 12:00.00pm.


----------



## fillerbunny

Davekaye90 said:


> Yes it does. 0:00.00 is 12:00.00am. After 11:59.59am is 12:00.00pm.


And that exactly is the only confusing part. 12 hours post midday is – midday?


----------



## Tolmia

fillerbunny said:


> And that exactly is the only confusing part. 12 hours post midday is – midday?


What's confusing is you are using terminology that we don't use and has no relevance for us. we don't say things like "post midday". That's not a thing.

12pm = noon... it's even 12 in your time...
12am=midnight. or 0.00.00 in your time...

We would never say something like 12 hours PAST/POST Midday. To me, that means ANOTHER 12 hours after 12pm... which requires math... and we don't do math to tell time. We look at what the pretty dial tells us, then we look to see if it's light or dark to determine AM or PM

AM is anything from 12am to 11:59.59am in the morning). PM is anything from 12pm (noon) to 11:59.59pm (just before midnight).


----------



## Davekaye90

fillerbunny said:


> And that exactly is the only confusing part. 12 hours post midday is – midday?


11:59:59pm becomes 12:00.00am, the next day. 11:59:59am becomes 12:00.00pm, noon. You read it exactly as you would off of a 12 hour clock face. At 0:00, the hour hand is pointing at 12, and the minute hand is at 0 minutes - 12 am. 1am through 12pm is the same as it would be in 24 hour time. The difference starts at 1pm, when the hour hand is again pointing at 1, thus 1pm and not 13 o'clock.

Sometimes a bit of context is required. For example a friend may say, "let's meet for breakfast at 8, or they may say, the party starts at 8." We don't always say am/pm when it's in context what time of day it would be. This friend would be very confused if you showed up for their house party at 8am. 

In situations where a sitcom situation like that would be very much NOT funny, like screwing up somebody's dose of medication, we don't use am/pm. Hospitals all use 24 hour time.


----------



## Snaggletooth

fillerbunny said:


> And that exactly is the only confusing part. 12 hours post midday is *midnight*.


FIFY


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Watchyouloved said:


> *SBSA137
> 
> View attachment 16160450
> *


Seiko: Those forum morons can't tell if it's AM or PM? Eff 'em, just make a watch they won't be able to read _anything_ on.


----------



## Davekaye90

GirchyGirchy said:


> Seiko: Those forum morons can't tell if it's AM or PM? Eff 'em, just make a watch they won't be able to read _anything_ on.


----------



## Fordehouse

klokketor said:


> Leaks about new black pvd’s?
> View attachment 16161112


Big finish to the year from Seiko, lets hope for an early December release date 🙏


----------



## SKYWATCH007

klokketor said:


> Leaks about new black pvd’s?
> View attachment 16161112


Will all the models have the yellow on bezels? The 253 sounds interesting!


----------



## Watchyouloved

GirchyGirchy said:


> Seiko: Those forum morons can't tell if it's AM or PM? Eff 'em, just make a watch they won't be able to read _anything_ on.


Got this for that LOL


----------



## Ginseng108

I've just ordered the SSC813 panda solar quartz chrono. Anyone else make the move?


----------



## Watchyouloved

Ginseng108 said:


> I've just ordered the SSC813 panda solar quartz chrono. Anyone else make the move?


No quartz for me !! More for the rest of you though!


----------



## clyde_frog

Ginseng108 said:


> I've just ordered the SSC813 panda solar quartz chrono. Anyone else make the move?


I want it but don't think I can bring myself to pay the full £590 pre-ordering.

Edit: Managed to find it on a site where I can get 10% off and just pay a refundable 10% deposit. Ordered and expected mid - late November. Looking forward to it.


----------



## acadian

Watchyouloved said:


>


interesting watch promotional video - he's not wearing a watch throughout the entire video. 😅


----------



## One-Seventy

Davekaye90 said:


> 11:59:59pm becomes 12:00.00am, the next day. 11:59:59am becomes 12:00.00pm, noon. You read it exactly as you would off of a 12 hour clock face. At 0:00, the hour hand is pointing at 12, and the minute hand is at 0 minutes - 12 am. 1am through 12pm is the same as it would be in 24 hour time. The difference starts at 1pm, when the hour hand is again pointing at 1, thus 1pm and not 13 o'clock.
> 
> Sometimes a bit of context is required. For example a friend may say, "let's meet for breakfast at 8, or they may say, the party starts at 8." We don't always say am/pm when it's in context what time of day it would be. This friend would be very confused if you showed up for their house party at 8am.
> 
> In situations where a sitcom situation like that would be very much NOT funny, like screwing up somebody's dose of medication, we don't use am/pm. Hospitals all use 24 hour time.


Ah, the nuances of ambiguity . IME (although this is now very OT) countries that typically use the 24 hour clock in written communication tend not to in speech, at least outside the military. At least, the Germans, French and Turkish (for example) folk I know don't want to meet for drinks at "nineteen hundred hours", they want to meet at "seven", even if in the string of endless text messages that precedes most simple social arrangements these days they usually write "19:00". Perfectly capable of using two notations interchangeably.

Still (back on topic) I suppose you could have 13 o'clock if you wanted  :


----------



## Joll71

Do we all know how to tell the time now


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Ginseng108 said:


> I've just ordered the SSC813 panda solar quartz chrono. Anyone else make the move?


I'm tempted....not sure if I want to order now or wait for a hopefully cheaper US release. Japan Select has it for $620 which is the lowest I've seen.


----------



## jswing

Ginseng108 said:


> I've just ordered the SSC813 panda solar quartz chrono. Anyone else make the move?


I did, minutes after I first saw it.


----------



## jswing

GirchyGirchy said:


> I'm tempted....not sure if I want to order now or wait for a hopefully cheaper US release. Japan Select has it for $620 which is the lowest I've seen.


The SSC813 is the US version. The JDM version is SBDL085. The US version is $675 MSRP, the JDM is $672 based on today's conversion rate, so really both versions are essentially the same price.


----------



## tentimestwenty

Joll71 said:


> Do we all know how to tell the time now


----------



## GirchyGirchy

jswing said:


> The SSC813 is the US version. The JDM version is SBDL085. The US version is $675 MSRP, the JDM is $672 based on today's conversion rate, so really both versions are essentially the same price.


Right, but that's MSRP. I'm talking street price.


----------



## jswing

GirchyGirchy said:


> Right, but that's MSRP. I'm talking street price.


Got it, I took your post to mean the US MSRP may be lower. But yes, it'll come down to where you can get your best discount. Probably be much cheaper in several months, but I'm too impatient to wait for that.


----------



## clyde_frog

I can't be bothered with the wait either. It's £590 here, I'm getting it for £530, put a 10% 53 deposit down for it so £477 left to pay next month. I think it would only ever go down to around £450 (~25% discount) at an AD, absolute minimum price they'd sell it for, and that would be a long way off. The place I'm getting it from has an initial shipment of 50 coming on release and already had 41 of them ordered.


----------



## jswing

clyde_frog said:


> I can't be bothered with the wait either. It's £590 here, I'm getting it for £530, put a 10% 53 deposit down for it so £477 left to pay next month. I think it would only ever go down to around £450 (~25% discount) at an AD, absolute minimum price they'd sell it for, and that would be a long way off. The place I'm getting it from has an initial shipment of 50 coming on release and already had 41 of them ordered.


Wow, 41 of 50 already ordered? I'm glad I got mine in early.


----------



## BTNMNKI

Tickstart said:


> The american time system is so confusing. I remember I tried catching a train, but the service (google or whatever) I used was set to AM/PM and I couldn't revert it. And so it said "blabla departs at 12.25 PM. I was like, okay... But.. 12 past midnight is the same as 12 before midnight. Wait, AM, after midnight? Ugh, whatever, so is 12.25 PM 12.25 or 0.25 or is it both??? I got really stressed out before I found out, but I can't remember how it was. I think PM is 0, AM is 12. No wait **, or no what? No AM is 0 right, 12 PM. **.
> 
> So glad we use the logical 24-hour system since, well you know, a day has 24 hours.


You're the guy they talked about in Flashback Forever, aren't you?


----------



## clyde_frog

jswing said:


> Wow, 41 of 50 already ordered? I'm glad I got mine in early.


Yeah that was for the white one. I'm guessing it's going to be the most popular of the 4. The black one is quite nice too.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

clyde_frog said:


> Yeah that was for the white one. I'm guessing it's going to be the most popular of the 4. The black one is quite nice too.


You're probably right, it's very nice. Plus, it fixes a sin I see on most other pandas by having black hands. Nothing pisses me off than seeing an otherwise nicely designed chrono, but with polished & lumed hands which all but disappear in my work environment. It's the nicest panda Seiko's issued in years.

The black's nice, but that cappuccino dial interests me more.


----------



## jswing

GirchyGirchy said:


> You're probably right, it's very nice. Plus, it fixes a sin I see on most other pandas by having black hands. Nothing pisses me off than seeing an otherwise nicely designed chrono, but with polished & lumed hands which all but disappear in my work environment. It's the nicest panda Seiko's issued in years.
> 
> The black's nice, but that cappuccino dial interests me more.


I agree. As soon as I saw the black hands I knew this was the panda I wanted.


----------



## Davekaye90

One-Seventy said:


> Ah, the nuances of ambiguity . IME (although this is now very OT) countries that typically use the 24 hour clock in written communication tend not to in speech, at least outside the military. At least, the Germans, French and Turkish (for example) folk I know don't want to meet for drinks at "nineteen hundred hours", they want to meet at "seven", even if in the string of endless text messages that precedes most simple social arrangements these days they usually write "19:00". Perfectly capable of using two notations interchangeably.
> 
> Still (back on topic) I suppose you could have 13 o'clock if you wanted  :
> 
> View attachment 16162644


Something I've always found funny - because a GMT hand moves at half speed, the GMT bezel's hour indicators only work for the GMT hand, and can't be used to correlate between 12 and 24 hour time, like that field watch. "20" on a GMT bezel is at 10, not 8.


----------



## Watchyouloved

GirchyGirchy said:


> You're probably right, it's very nice. Plus, it fixes a sin I see on most other pandas by having black hands. Nothing pisses me off than seeing an otherwise nicely designed chrono, but with polished & lumed hands which all but disappear in my work environment. It's the nicest panda Seiko's issued in years.
> 
> The black's nice, but that cappuccino dial interests me more.


The Daytona has black hands 😁😁


----------



## schumway

Davekaye90 said:


> Something I've always found funny - because a GMT hand moves at half speed, the GMT bezel's hour indicators only work for the GMT hand, and can't be used to correlate between 12 and 24 hour time, like that field watch. "20" on a GMT bezel is at 10, not 8.
> 
> View attachment 16163435


Pretty watch!


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Watchyouloved said:


> The Daytona has black hands 😁😁


So does the 6138-8020...yet another reason to love it.


----------



## Davekaye90

schumway said:


> Pretty watch!


Yup. I think the Sharp Edge GMTs are better looking than the 3-hand variants. More attractive hour markers, no date cutout, and using colors on the bezel rather than just stainless steel gives them more character than many of the comparably priced Explorer-II homages.


----------



## Tickstart

BTNMNKI said:


> You're the guy they talked about in Flashback Forever, aren't you?


Ha, nej det tror jag inte. Är sällan aktiv där ;-) Var det nån som rantade om klockan?


----------



## Robotaz

Tickstart said:


> Ha, nej det tror jag inte. Är sällan aktiv där ;-) Var det nån som rantade om klockan?


Thats not earth talk.

R2D2?


----------



## Chrono Brewer

Tickstart said:


> Ha, nej det tror jag inte. Är sällan aktiv där ;-) Var det nån som rantade om klockan?


Hver dag og to ganger på søndag.


----------



## schumway

Chrono Brewer said:


> Hver dag og to ganger på søndag.


Hey! This is a family blog!


----------



## schumway

Duplicate.


----------



## fillerbunny

Everyone loves the time format derail at least as much as the car and tax ones, so I'll continue:



Tolmia said:


> What's confusing is you are using terminology that we don't use and has no relevance for us. we don't say things like "post midday". That's not a thing.


Of course not, you've grown up with the system so it comes instinctively.

The morning/evening thing is clear, but midnight and noon have to be memorised and cannot be inferred using simple logic. 12 ante meridiem = 12 before noon = midnight, cool. 12 post meridiem = 12 after noon... ≠ midnight?



One-Seventy said:


> Ah, the nuances of ambiguity . IME (although this is now very OT) countries that typically use the 24 hour clock in written communication tend not to in speech, at least outside the military. At least, the Germans, French and Turkish (for example) folk I know don't want to meet for drinks at "nineteen hundred hours", they want to meet at "seven", even if in the string of endless text messages that precedes most simple social arrangements these days they usually write "19:00". Perfectly capable of using two notations interchangeably.


Yeah, the 12-hour clock is what's almost always used colloquially. The analogue clock is what we first learn, since there provably is one on the wall, and if there is need to specify, one would just say "seven in the evening."

More formally, stressing the point or avoiding any ambiguity you might use the "full" time in speech, for example "the class starts at 8:00" or "be there at 20:00".

Also, now that I think about it, when thinking in 12 hours I usually think in five minute intervals, like when reading the more approximate analogue clock. If someone asks me the time and I look it up from a phone or a computer, I'll either say "fifteen seventeen" or just "quarter past three".

And just to make it clear, I'm pretty sure every English-speaking European has a grasp on what am/pm mean. I would imagine they teach that stuff in school (in the early nineties they didn't, if was just quarter past, half past, quarter to and so like I guess it would have been in the eighties ****hole-on-Avon where the textbook's characters were located).


----------



## Chrono Brewer

fillerbunny said:


> Everyone loves the time format derail at least as much as the car and tax ones, so I'll continue:


Not much love left. Ethnocentrism gets old. Just do whatever you need to show up on time.


----------



## Tolmia

fillerbunny said:


> The morning/evening thing is clear, but midnight and noon have to be memorised and cannot be inferred using simple logic. 12 ante meridiem = 12 before noon = midnight, cool. 12 post meridiem = 12 after noon... ≠ midnight?


No. "12 before noon" = 11:48am or 12 minutes before noon. If you want 12 noon, you say 12pm or 12 noon. Skip the "before"

"12 after noon" = 12:12pm. If you want 12 midnight, you say 12am or 12 midnight. Skip the after.

And don't ever say ante meridian or post meridian. AM or PM only.


----------



## Tolmia

As penance for keeping the AM/PM thing going, posting this as I haven't seen anyone else mention it, and a quick search showed nothing:










SARY203 a/k/a SSA443J1... released about now and available with a 24 hour hand for those who need it


https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/special/products/en/presage/SARY203



Going for $607 on Ippo


----------



## Tolmia

Also, coming February 2022...









SBGH271









SBGA443

Found them on the Grand Seiko online boutique as pre-orders...


----------



## Watchyouloved

Tolmia said:


> Also, coming February 2022...
> 
> View attachment 16164746
> 
> SBGH271
> 
> View attachment 16164748
> 
> SBGA443
> 
> Found them on the Grand Seiko online boutique as pre-orders...


Wow my AD was right !! He said come October the SBGA413 will be available worldwide and there will be way less allocation for the U.S. which will make it harder to get.
I also just noticed the price of the SBGA413 jumped from 6300 to now 6600 !!


----------



## BTNMNKI

Tickstart said:


> Ha, nej det tror jag inte. Är sällan aktiv där ;-) Var det nån som rantade om klockan?


En som fick total härdsmälta av att försöka förstå sig på AM/PM. Och sen en uppsjö av "hjälpsamma" typer som skulle förklara för vederbörande utan att själva ha koll. Användbart som alltid XD


----------



## kdharani

BTNMNKI said:


> En som fick total härdsmälta av att försöka förstå sig på AM/PM. Och sen en uppsjö av "hjälpsamma" typer som skulle förklara för vederbörande utan att själva ha koll. Användbart som alltid XD


Jag älskar Google Översätt. Jag älskar Seiko klockor.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Er der nye oplysninger om den helt sorte prospex -serie?


----------



## BTNMNKI

kdharani said:


> Jag älskar Google Översätt. Jag älskar Seiko klockor.


Hmmmm, ok let me put something into Google translate... Let's see.... English to Canadian, yes... "I too enjoy Seiko watches. Let us toast to our countries sensible use of publicly funded health care".... OK, here we go.

Poutine Hockey Rush Tim Hortons Eh!



Eh, seems about right.


----------



## brandon\

Tolmia said:


> As penance for keeping the AM/PM thing going, posting this as I haven't seen anyone else mention it, and a quick search showed nothing:
> 
> View attachment 16164732
> 
> 
> SARY203 a/k/a SSA443J1... released about now and available with a 24 hour hand for those who need it
> 
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/special/products/en/presage/SARY203
> 
> 
> 
> Going for $607 on Ippo


This caught my attention.... I like the asymmetrical pattern on the dial. And the red accents. I'm digging it, even with the open heart and 24 subdial.


----------



## thesharkman

Watchyouloved said:


> *SRPH39*
> View attachment 16153341
> 
> View attachment 16153343
> 
> View attachment 16153345
> 
> Limited edition “Taroko” 500 pieces King Turtle for Taiwan only.
> 
> This model shows the geological features of Taroko with marble texture through the stone gray plaid dial. With a matte black case and black rubber strap, it brings out the majestic grandeur of the canyon. The golden second hand carves out the Liwu River basin of the Taroko gorge,
> the golden crown at four seems to be the source of the creek, it also echoes the rich golden sands of the Liwu River and represents the mysterious power of nature that has created Taroko's beauty over thousands of years has a special symbolic meaning.


this type of post is bad for me....! I'll post pics when it lands.....

<* shark >>><


----------



## clyde_frog

"This model shows the geological features of Taroko with marble texture through the stone gray plaid dial. With a matte black case and black rubber strap, it brings out the majestic grandeur of the canyon. The golden second hand carves out the Liwu River basin of the Taroko gorge,
the golden crown at four seems to be the source of the creek, it also echoes the rich golden sands of the Liwu River and represents the mysterious power of nature that has created Taroko's beauty over thousands of years has a special symbolic meaning."

What a load of bs.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

clyde_frog said:


> "This model shows the geological features of Taroko with marble texture through the stone gray plaid dial. With a matte black case and black rubber strap, it brings out the majestic grandeur of the canyon. The golden second hand carves out the Liwu River basin of the Taroko gorge,
> the golden crown at four seems to be the source of the creek, it also echoes the rich golden sands of the Liwu River and represents the mysterious power of nature that has created Taroko's beauty over thousands of years has a special symbolic meaning."
> 
> What a load of bs.


Rocks. We got rocks.


----------



## Davekaye90

Tolmia said:


> Also, coming February 2022...
> 
> View attachment 16164746
> 
> SBGH271
> 
> View attachment 16164748
> 
> SBGA443
> 
> Found them on the Grand Seiko online boutique as pre-orders...


Oh good, more of the case that GS forgot to put a bezel on. Hard pass.


----------



## BTNMNKI

Tolmia said:


> Also, coming February 2022...
> 
> View attachment 16164746
> 
> SBGH271
> 
> View attachment 16164748
> 
> SBGA443
> 
> Found them on the Grand Seiko online boutique as pre-orders...


Om nom nom nom!


----------



## Watchyouloved

Davekaye90 said:


> Oh good, more of the case that GS forgot to put a bezel on. Hard pass.


What do you mean? We already have these…it’s the original seasons collection…


----------



## Watchyouloved

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Rocks. We got rocks.


Lol right. Let’s be serious, there’s nothing special about the dial. It’s just a grey colored version of the normal king turtle dial.
If it had texture, pattern, or a different design then I would understand. Like the Brian May dial for example, I can see why it has a premium because it costs to make that different dial.


----------



## Watchyouloved

A lot of people are saying the grand seiko SBGA413 “Spring” will have a steel version also coming. Not hard to believe since it’s the most popular model GS has right now and has had since the snowflake but I have no seen or heard anything myself other than other people’s comments. I guess we will have to wait and see, I wouldn’t be surprised if we hear something soon!


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchyouloved said:


> What do you mean? We already have these…it’s the original seasons collection…


Oh I thought they were new variants. Why are they pre-orders for 2022?


----------



## Tolmia

Davekaye90 said:


> Oh I thought they were new variants. Why are they pre-orders for 2022?


Rethinking this... perhaps it was sold out and they will be doing limited runs for each season? With more production runs as the season comes?

I'm not seeing any differences now that Davekaye90 pointed it out.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Davekaye90 said:


> Oh I thought they were new variants. Why are they pre-orders for 2022?


Lol these are preorders for around the world. The SBGA443 is the same as the SBGA413 except it will be sold internationally vs the 413 which is part of the original season collection which was a US exclusive collection.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Tolmia said:


> Rethinking this... perhaps it was sold out and they will be doing limited runs for each season? With more production runs as the season comes?
> 
> I'm not seeing any differences now that Davekaye90 pointed it out.


Haha noooo the seasons collection never sold out because they aren’t limited! They were just part of a US exclusive collection and are still being sold in the US where you can purchase straight off the website of hodinkee or another jeweler that is an AD or through grand seiko boutique online directly. They were a little tough to get a hold of (413 mainly) and there was a slight waitlist situation going on but still able to get them. These new ones are just the same collection released for the rest of the world. Why they changed the model number slightly, I have no idea as they are virtually identical and the exact same watch. There is rumor of a steel version coming of the popular 413 though.


----------



## Chrono Brewer

Watchyouloved said:


> Haha noooo the seasons collection never sold out because they aren’t limited! They were just part of a US exclusive collection and are still being sold in the US where you can purchase straight off the website of hodinkee or another jeweler that is an AD or through grand seiko boutique online directly. They were a little tough to get a hold of (413 mainly) and there was a slight waitlist situation going on but still able to get them. These new ones are just the same collection released for the rest of the world. Why they changed the model number slightly, I have no idea as they are virtually identical and the exact same watch. There is rumor of a steel version coming of the popular 413 though.


If they reissued it with the new 9RA2 Spring Drive (5 days, power reserve indicator on the back), I'm sold.


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchyouloved said:


> Haha noooo the seasons collection never sold out because they aren’t limited! They were just part of a US exclusive collection and are still being sold in the US where you can purchase straight off the website of hodinkee or another jeweler that is an AD or through grand seiko boutique online directly. They were a little tough to get a hold of (413 mainly) and there was a slight waitlist situation going on but still able to get them. These new ones are just the same collection released for the rest of the world. Why they changed the model number slightly, I have no idea as they are virtually identical and the exact same watch. There is rumor of a steel version coming of the popular 413 though.


That would put them in line with normal Seiko JDM/ROW model numbers I guess? Personally I much prefer the JDM four letter designations (SARB, SARC, SARD, SDGC, SARA etc) over just SPBxxx because I know what most of the four letter versions are referring to, whereas SPB could mean anything from a dress watch to a diver, they just keep counting up based on when they're released.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Preview of the new Seiko 5 Sports "One Piece", and 2 new radio controlled models "master-piece":









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 30


Apperò.....Non sarà tarocco? CITAZIONE (6309 7040 @ 1/10/2021, 16:42) Apperò.....Non sarà tarocco?.😲..www.seikoboutique.tw/products/srph39k1




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## huangcjz

Re: the new chronograph, the original stop-watch had blued hands, which the new chronograph doesn’t look like it has. I notice that the new chronograph doesn’t have the rail-road tracks around its sub-dials, whereas the original stop-watch does - whereas the other new chronograph does have rail-road tracks around its sub-dials, whereas the original chronograph that it’s inspired by didn’t have rail-road tracks around its dial (and didn’t have any sub-dials at all, of course)!


----------



## Tickstart

clyde_frog said:


> "This model shows the geological features of Taroko with marble texture through the stone gray plaid dial. With a matte black case and black rubber strap, it brings out the majestic grandeur of the canyon. The golden second hand carves out the Liwu River basin of the Taroko gorge,
> the golden crown at four seems to be the source of the creek, it also echoes the rich golden sands of the Liwu River and represents the mysterious power of nature that has created Taroko's beauty over thousands of years has a special symbolic meaning."
> 
> What a load of bs.


Now you're being harsh. I think they summed it up perfectly.


huangcjz said:


> I notice


Senpai! +_+ Huanghzcj I thought you were gone! Naw hanugchgzj and clydy frog my two favorites!


----------



## Dreem1er

More turtles...


----------



## tentimestwenty

Proving Seiko can make a perfectly sized solar watch, albeit ugly as hell. Even has 10 bar and crown guards. Make it in a monochrome scheme and you've got your Aquaterra killer.

https://japan-select.com/collection...ece-limited-edition-sbtm314-made-in-japan-jdm



  





2021.11 Released

LIMITED EDITION OF 700PCS
Caliber Number: 7B72
Driving system: Solar
Accuracy: ±15 seconds per month
Case Material: Stainless steel
Glass: Sapphire crystal
Band Material: Nylon
Water Resistance: 10 bar
Case Size: Thickness: 9.5 ㎜, Diameter: 39.8 ㎜, Length: 44.4 ㎜
Day/Date display
Limited edition on the case back


----------



## Cover Drive

Dreem1er said:


> More turtles...
> 
> View attachment 16167448
> 
> 
> View attachment 16167449
> 
> 
> View attachment 16167450


There is something about the brown one that looks quite nice


----------



## Tolmia

tentimestwenty said:


> Proving Seiko can make a perfectly sized solar watch, albeit ugly as hell. Even has 10 bar and crown guards. Make it in a monochrome scheme and you've got your Aquaterra killer.


Seriously - so close yet so far.


----------



## mr4guns

Blown my mind !


----------



## jonysan

Cover Drive said:


> There is something about the brown one that looks quite nice


Digging the brown too, but do I need another Turtle?????


----------



## Watchyouloved

AlvaroVitali said:


> Preview of the new Seiko 5 Sports "One Piece", and 2 new radio controlled models "master-piece":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 30
> 
> 
> Apperò.....Non sarà tarocco? CITAZIONE (6309 7040 @ 1/10/2021, 16:42) Apperò.....Non sarà tarocco?.😲..www.seikoboutique.tw/products/srph39k1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


THANK YOUUUUU !! I’ve been waiting for some images of this collab for so long !! After all of that waiting I can finally say it….look a little disappointing…like they didn’t put much effort into them, maybe trying to keep it more low key for the older audience? 🙄 

they made an exclusive Chinese market only collab earlier and I feel like those designs were more towards the show. Idk maybe they’ll grow on me…


----------



## Watchyouloved

New Model








Chinese exclusive model from earlier in the year:








Also comes with a much nicer presentation box and a nato.

First they make that awesome Naruto collab box and they follow it up with the cool Evisen boxes but this is a disappointing presentation box too…


----------



## Spring-Diver

Dreem1er said:


> More turtles...
> 
> View attachment 16167448
> 
> 
> View attachment 16167449
> 
> 
> View attachment 16167450



Nice to see these without the magnifier


----------



## Katakuri17

Watchyouloved said:


> New Model
> View attachment 16167859
> 
> Chinese exclusive model from earlier in the year:
> View attachment 16167866
> 
> Also comes with a much nicer presentation box and a nato.
> 
> First they make that awesome Naruto collab box and they follow it up with the cool Evisen boxes but this is a disappointing presentation box too…
> View attachment 16167867


Yeah I'm going to have to agree here with you. I'm a huge OP fan and they look just ok me as well. The chinese LE looks great in comparison. But still, it's nice to see some collab going on. To each their own


----------



## CharlotteIllini88

mr4guns said:


> Blown my mind !
> View attachment 16167610


Wait, are these King Turtles (sapphire + ceramic bezel) minus the candy bar magnifier? If so, that would be good.


----------



## schumway

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> Wait, are these King Turtles (sapphire + ceramic bezel) minus the candy bar magnifier? If so, that would be good.


Yes: https://seikousa.com/collections/prospex-us-special-editions


----------



## feitelijk

Dopamina said:


> I had no problems telling the time when I lived in US for three years, but pounds and miles, and inches, man!


The official unit of mass in the US is kilogram. 😄


----------



## Xhantos

schumway said:


> Yes: https://seikousa.com/collections/prospex-us-special-editions


Kanji day wheel is what made my day with these.

Also I found this catalog at Carroll Ochs site, which features these new turtles so I assume it is pretty new:








Seiko Catalog






www.carrollochs.com




(or alternatively Seiko Watch Catalog 2021 )


----------



## yonsson

_








Disappointed about the new hi-beat diver so I bought a 335 again. Too bad they didn’t use this case with a slightly narrower bezel for the hi-beat model. _


----------



## hoss

TagTime said:


> Has nothing to do with new Seiko’s, but as an European living in the US you live in a mixed world. Have all the possible clocks still on 24hr, but will use the AM/PM for my fellow people when asked for time. Getting used to Fahrenheit instead of Celsius, but still not using the imperial system like inches and ounces. Also still have my nav on KM’s and if needed just convert stuff on my phone. Usually walk into a Home Depot with my metric tape measurer.


Which country do you live in?


----------



## Tickstart

hoss said:


> Which country do you live in?


He just said he lives in the US.


----------



## timetellinnoob

random question; i just noticed this.... does anyone else see a creepy AI generated phrase when you mouse over posted watch images? i see this on the dive forum and here, in various threads. sometimes it doesn't generate one. doesn't work in older threads and older posted images but seems to do it to ones posted recently. but the one just above here, Grand Seiko partially under a sleeve says "Watch Analog watch Gesture Clock Watch accessory". and if it's something a shot of a watch on the beach, it'll say 'people on beach sunny' etc etc stuff like that. wth?


----------



## Chrono Brewer

timetellinnoob said:


> random question; i just noticed this.... does anyone else see a creepy AI generated phrase when you mouse over posted watch images? i see this on the dive forum and here, in various threads. sometimes it doesn't generate one. doesn't work in older threads and older posted images but seems to do it to ones posted recently. but the one just above here, Grand Seiko partially under a sleeve says "Watch Analog watch Gesture Clock Watch accessory". and if it's something a shot of a watch on the beach, it'll say 'people on beach sunny' etc etc stuff like that. wth?


Either ghost in the machine or file's name at the time of upload.


----------



## fillerbunny

Xhantos said:


> Kanji day wheel is what made my day with these.


Hm, interesting. Has there been a non-JDM Seiko with a kanji wheel before?


----------



## Tickstart

timetellinnoob said:


> random question; i just noticed this.... does anyone else see a creepy AI generated phrase when you mouse over posted watch images? i see this on the dive forum and here, in various threads. sometimes it doesn't generate one. doesn't work in older threads and older posted images but seems to do it to ones posted recently. but the one just above here, Grand Seiko partially under a sleeve says "Watch Analog watch Gesture Clock Watch accessory". and if it's something a shot of a watch on the beach, it'll say 'people on beach sunny' etc etc stuff like that. wth?


Crap, I wanted to try something but iut didn't work. Anyway, it's probably just metadata from the image, it does so when you hover over it.


----------



## Watchyouloved

*SBSA151 “Luffy”*









*SBSA153 “Zoro”*









*SBSA149 “Water D Law”*









*SBSA157 “Sabo”









SBSA155 “Sanji”







*


----------



## Watchyouloved

*SBSA151 “Luffy”









SBSA153 “Zoro”*









*SBSA149 “Water D Law”








SBSA157 “Sabo” pays tribute to “Portgas D. Ace”*









*SBSA155 “Sanji”*


----------



## Watchyouloved

All show a release date of 11/06/2021 except SBSA155 which is showing a May 06, 2021 date. We should see an article on these or an official Seiko Ad for them any day now as they release in less than a month away.


----------



## One-Seventy

TagTime said:


> Has nothing to do with new Seiko’s, but as an European living in the US you live in a mixed world. Have all the possible clocks still on 24hr, but will use the AM/PM for my fellow people when asked for time. Getting used to Fahrenheit instead of Celsius, but still not using the imperial system like inches and ounces. Also still have my nav on KM’s and if needed just convert stuff on my phone. Usually walk into a Home Depot with my metric tape measurer.


It's not "Imperial" - that's an old, legacy weights and measures system last used in the UK and which has been commercially superseded there by the metric system, which predominates. However, several historical units are still used culturally - pints and miles, for example. In America it's called the Customary system, which does not use exactly the identical measurements for several units (gallon, pint, fluid ounce), and has units that rarely, if ever, appeared in the Imperial system (cup, quart).

Proponents of the metric system will be heartened to know that it serves as the underlying basis for current Customary units, and legacy Imperial units (including those still in cultural use).


----------



## MrDisco99

One-Seventy said:


> It's not "Imperial" - that's an old, legacy weights and measures system last used in the UK and which has been commercially superseded there by the metric system, which predominates. However, several historical units are still used culturally - pints and miles, for example. In America it's called the Customary system, which does not use exactly the identical measurements for several units (gallon, pint, fluid ounce), and has units that rarely, if ever, appeared in the Imperial system (cup, quart).
> 
> Proponents of the metric system will be heartened to know that it serves as the underlying basis for current Customary units, and legacy Imperial units (including those still in cultural use).


We actually (ironically) call it the English system... never heard it called "customary."

Though I acknowledge the differences between American and Imperial pints, tons, etc. An English coworker and I figured out that the UK pint being bigger is part of why the beer is better over there.



TagTime said:


> Has nothing to do with new Seiko’s, but as an European living in the US you live in a mixed world. Have all the possible clocks still on 24hr, but will use the AM/PM for my fellow people when asked for time. Getting used to Fahrenheit instead of Celsius, but still not using the imperial system like inches and ounces. Also still have my nav on KM’s and if needed just convert stuff on my phone. Usually walk into a Home Depot with my metric tape measurer.


Yeah I had a similarly fun time when I spent a couple months in the UK. I set the computer in the rental car to give me Fahrenheit temperatures and fuel usage in miles per gallon, only to learn there's more than one kind of gallon. Thankfully there are some things that are the same like miles for driving distances. It was a consolation for having to figure out how to drive on the wrong side. I've also driven in Canada where driving in kph sounds really fast but isn't.

The world would be boring if we were all the same.


----------



## Cover Drive

MrDisco99 said:


> We actually (ironically) call it the English system... never heard it called "customary."
> 
> Though I acknowledge the differences between American and Imperial pints, tons, etc. An English coworker and I figured out that the UK pint being bigger is part of why the beer is better over there.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I had a similarly fun time when I spent a couple months in the UK. I set the computer in the rental car to give me Fahrenheit temperatures and fuel usage in miles per gallon, only to learn there's more than one kind of gallon. Thankfully there are some things that are the same like miles for driving distances. It was a consolation for having to figure out how to drive on the wrong side. I've also driven in Canada where driving in kph sounds really fast but isn't.
> 
> The world would be boring if we were all the same.


’….driving on the wrong side’ - funny


----------



## TagTime

One-Seventy said:


> It's not "Imperial" - that's an old, legacy weights and measures system last used in the UK and which has been commercially superseded there by the metric system, which predominates. However, several historical units are still used culturally - pints and miles, for example. In America it's called the Customary system, which does not use exactly the identical measurements for several units (gallon, pint, fluid ounce), and has units that rarely, if ever, appeared in the Imperial system (cup, quart).
> 
> Proponents of the metric system will be heartened to know that it serves as the underlying basis for current Customary units, and legacy Imperial units (including those still in cultural use).


Thanks for the (history) lesson. Never actually heard about the customary system before, knew about the Standard (SAE) system here in the US as I had to buy of course tools. Just thought that Imperial was the overall most common term for this.


----------



## dumabalrog

Watchyouloved said:


> All show a release date of 11/06/2021 except SBSA155 which is showing a May 06, 2021 date. We should see an article on these or an official Seiko Ad for them any day now as they release in less than a month away.


When these are release where can I order one? I saw that there was a zoro one coming out too! I live in the U.S.


----------



## Watchyouloved

dumabalrog said:


> When these are release where can I order one? I saw that there was a zoro one coming out too! I live in the U.S.


5000 pieces each so shouldn’t be too hard to find. The same places you see the street fighter and Naruto models for sale should also carry these. Online retailers, seiko official website, AD’s in person. Realistically could be had from by of them. Judging by how those sold/are selling, I’d say you should be able to find these in display cases relatively easy. I would be really shocked if these go quick. Then again, one piece is a different beast!








judging by the jolly Rogers on this box it looks like Zoro, Luffy, Sanji, Law, & Sabo. The Sabo model pays tribute to Ace. Those are the 5 characters they decided to make.


----------



## One-Seventy

TagTime said:


> Thanks for the (history) lesson. Never actually heard about the customary system before, knew about the Standard (SAE) system here in the US as I had to buy of course tools. Just thought that Imperial was the overall most common term for this.


As I remember it is often called the "standard" system by convention, but _customary units _is the formal term, although I don't usually see it capitalised. For example:



https://www.cbp.gov/sites/default/files/assets/documents/2020-Feb/ACE%20Appendix%20M%20-%20Metric%20Conversion%20Table_0.pdf



Colloquialisms are what they are, and although "English system" was correct over 200 years ago, they have diverged since. "Imperial system" use is definitely not advisable, as those definitions are quite different and could result in serious problems (try putting an Imperial gallon in a US gallon tank!). So if an American travels to England thinking he'll have no problems, on the basis that they must also be using an English system, he may be disappointed. Or, given the difference in pint sizes, delighted


----------



## Watchyouloved

dumabalrog said:


> When these are release where can I order one? I saw that there was a zoro one coming out too! I live in the U.S.


If you scroll back up to my post you’ll see I updated them with pics of all of the models coming out!


----------



## fillerbunny

MrDisco99 said:


> An English coworker and I figured out that the UK pint being bigger is part of why the beer is better over there.


Well, you guys did try. You attempted to... _homage_ a nice Czech lager, but unfortunately the end result is oh god what is this stuff, mineral water?

You've kinda redeemed yourselves since then, though, with your fun fruity hops _that everyone puts in everything now_. 

I started the failed general discussion thread, so I'm entitled to OT.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

One-Seventy said:


> As I remember it is often called the "standard" system by convention, but _customary units _is the formal term, although I don't usually see it capitalised. For example:


I just call them "stupid," sometimes with an extra adjective I can't type out here.

Speaking of Seiko, I kind of like that green master-piece solar thing, but not enough to spend $650 on it.


----------



## dumabalrog

Watchyouloved said:


> If you scroll back up to my post you’ll see I updated them with pics of all of the models coming out!


thank you for helping! def copping the zoro one!


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

* logs in after a break from the forum *

Sees lots of horrible Seiko 5s designed by colour-blind / ADHD sufferers

* logs out *


----------



## Watchyouloved

dumabalrog said:


> thank you for helping! def copping the zoro one!


Yeah for sure, no problem!


----------



## Watchyouloved

LordBrettSinclair said:


> * logs in after a break from the forum *
> 
> Sees lots of horrible Seiko 5s designed by colour-blind / ADHD sufferers
> 
> * logs out *


K


----------



## Watchyouloved

LordBrettSinclair said:


> * logs in after a break from the forum *
> 
> Sees lots of horrible Seiko 5s designed by colour-blind / ADHD sufferers
> 
> * logs out *


Atleast they’re unique and don’t look like the same boring stuff everyone buys…

If it’s not your cup of tea you can just not buy them.

thanks for your input but don’t put other fans down just because you’re not a fan of them. Everyone has different tastes and we should respect that.


----------



## tiki5698

Anyone know if seiko is planning to release any demon slayer collabs?


----------



## Watchyouloved

tiki5698 said:


> Anyone know if seiko is planning to release any demon slayer collabs?


Not that I’m aware of but it would be sick. That and jujutsu kaisen. Honestly there’s so many out there for them to do collabs with especially since anniversaries for a lot of famous shows and series are happening. A proper automatic for Pokémon would be nice. Wish they’d do a different model watch at this point too. For example this is the 3rd one piece collab done on the same model 5 sports.


----------



## Tolmia

tiki5698 said:


> Anyone know if seiko is planning to release any demon slayer collabs?


I'm imaging a huge day date cyclops window for this if they do... 😜

















Edit to get image to show up properly - probably will be 2 now...


----------



## Tolmia

Tolmia said:


> I'm imaging a huge day date cyclops window for this if they do... 😜
> 
> View attachment 16173057
> View attachment 16173057
> 
> 
> Edit to get image to show up properly - probably will be 2 now...












Edit: OK - still no luck with the images... Time to restart the computer


----------



## Roko's Basilisk

Lately I've been really into the idea of a quartz or solar quartz Seiko dive watch. I think the SNE573 is really cool (the 38.5mm solar diver that came out recently), but I'd prefer it to be a touch bigger at 40mm. I also like some of the solar tunas, but I think I'd prefer a more mainstream design. So, how about it? Are there any rumors of a 40mm quartz or solar quartz non-tuna dive watch in the works?


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Davekaye90 said:


> From least to most ugly. This movement is a PM 80 derivative by the way, so in an unusual turn of events, the Swiss watches all run at 3Hz, while the Seiko runs at 4Hz. If you want a Swiss true GMT at 4Hz, you're gonna have to pay at least $3K.


I quite like the Tissot...


----------



## 2g2gn

tentimestwenty said:


> Proving Seiko can make a perfectly sized solar watch, albeit ugly as hell. Even has 10 bar and crown guards. Make it in a monochrome scheme and you've got your Aquaterra killer.
> 
> https://japan-select.com/collection...ece-limited-edition-sbtm314-made-in-japan-jdm
> 
> View attachment 16167505
> 
> 2021.11 Released
> 
> LIMITED EDITION OF 700PCS
> Caliber Number: 7B72
> Driving system: Solar
> Accuracy: ±15 seconds per month
> Case Material: Stainless steel
> Glass: Sapphire crystal
> Band Material: Nylon
> Water Resistance: 10 bar
> Case Size: Thickness: 9.5 ㎜, Diameter: 39.8 ㎜, Length: 44.4 ㎜
> Day/Date display
> Limited edition on the case back


I'm digging this one but not paying $600 for it though especially for a quartz.


----------



## SkxRobbie

I guess that I am showing my age but I find most of the ‘5KX’ releases and special editions ridiculous. I am a long time wearer of various model SXX watches.


----------



## Stephen90s

Well, though I’m not a big fan of 5kx collaborations, I can understand its existence. Watch wearers are kind of a dying breed (I’m not talking about Apple watches and the like). Watches to people, especially younger people are…boring? Else, people my age, like one of my friends, is only talking about how he wish he can get a Rolex GMT or Daytona. The reason because? It's a Rolex. Never heard him liking other or seen him wearing non-smart watches, but he can’t shut up about GMT.


----------



## sully0812

I love Seiko watches. I really do.

But I'm honestly not sure which is uglier. The Prosepex X, or the Seiko 5 Sports logo. Seriously. C'mon Tokyo. You obviously know it too, because you drop the tacky logos on your limited editions.


----------



## fillerbunny

SkxRobbie said:


> I guess that I am showing my age but I find most of the ‘5KX’ releases and special editions ridiculous. I am a long time wearer of various model SXX watches.


I think it's nice that there are different target markets than just the "I've been wearing Seiko divers all my life, they don't make them like they used to" crowd.


----------



## brandon\

SkxRobbie said:


> I guess that I am showing my age but I find most of the ‘5KX’ releases and special editions ridiculous. I am a long time wearer of various model SXX watches.


I don’t know how old you are, but I’m no spring chicken. My initial knee-jerk reaction to all of the One Piece and anime editions was the same as you. But the line up that changed my opinion was Street Fighter. I’m not a fan of the designs. However, I really appreciated that they went for something “old”. The arcade game was released in 1991. That game was huge amongst me and my friends (until Mortal Kombat came along…). One Piece and all the anime stuff just isn’t my thing. But I know people get excited about it the same way I get excited and nostalgic about Street Fighter. 

If they come out with a Mortal Kombat line, I’ll probably have to jump on one of those. A Sub Zero or Scorpion colorway would be awesome.


----------



## mconlonx

There are not too many of the new 5KX collab models which really do it for me, but pretty much anything to get more people, and especially a younger crowd, into collecting/wearing watches can only be a good thing.


----------



## reeborn

hi everyone, i want to ask if there is any leak/news for 2021 seiko zimbe/zimbe 16? thank you


----------



## Tltuae

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 16174511
> 
> 
> 
> There are not too many of the new 5KX collab models which really do it for me, but pretty much anything to get more people, and especially a younger crowd, into collecting/wearing watches can only be a good thing.


Miss the old brand. Much better.


----------



## Watchyouloved

brandon\ said:


> I don’t know how old you are, but I’m no spring chicken. My initial knee-jerk reaction to all of the One Piece and anime editions was the same as you. But the line up that changed my opinion was Street Fighter. I’m not a fan of the designs. However, I really appreciated that they went for something “old”. The arcade game was released in 1991. That game was huge amongst me and my friends (until Mortal Kombat came along…). One Piece and all the anime stuff just isn’t my thing. But I know people get excited about it the same way I get excited and nostalgic about Street Fighter.
> 
> If they come out with a Mortal Kombat line, I’ll probably have to jump on one of those. A Sub Zero or Scorpion colorway would be awesome.


Hey man, One Piece also released in 1991 and it has a huge cult following with oldheads in it as well! 😅 

I too don’t think the 5 collab models are the tell all be all most beautiful watches seiko ever made but I appreciate the deep thought, detail, and a cool dose of tying it with something you’re into. 

Regardless of if you’re into watches (but greater if you are) when you see the dial and strap are the same texture as Ryu’s uniform from street fighter, you will appreciate it much more as a fan of street fighter than caring too much about its functionality. The more detail you can tie back into your favorite character or series, the more you will love it more than other pieces.

it’s all about the art of collaboration and seiko did them well, if you’re a true fan of multiple collabs like myself (shows/video games, etc.) then you will fall victim to loving a big amount of these models and end up buying multiples from each collection 😂😅😅


----------



## Watchyouloved

Naruto is a show about ninjas and so for the watch box of the collab models Seiko used the same ninja scrolls they have in the show! I mean come on, even if you’re not a fan you’ve got to appreciate that awesome attention to detail they’ve done with the collabs. As someone who has a collection of a lot of luxury pieces as well, you can’t not want to buy this to sit along the 5 figure watches if you’re a true fan of the show. It just has to happen haha


----------



## john_marston

It’s funny seeing older watch fans find these anime watches ridiculous 😂

If this is a way to get younger people into mechanical watches, who cares? I think they’re fun. And it shows Seiko must have some power getting all these big franchises to collab


----------



## BTNMNKI

I was going to write something thoughtful about how these watches do look a bit ridiculous, but let the kids have their fun, and what harm could it do, but then I remembered how outraged I get when I see the dreadful way the young dress these days and their music is all inane, unoriginal and shallow dreck made on a computer and now I don't know what to feel so I'm just gonna pour myself some scotch while staring at my outdated timepiece and listening to music that no one has given a second thought to for the past 30 years.

Bah, humbug!


----------



## Watchyouloved

BTNMNKI said:


> I was going to write something thoughtful about how these watches do look a bit ridiculous, but let the kids have their fun, and what harm could it do, but then I remembered how outraged I get when I see the dreadful way the young dress these days and their music is all inane, unoriginal and shallow dreck made on a computer and now I don't know what to feel so I'm just gonna pour myself some scotch while staring at my outdated timepiece and listening to music that no one has given a second thought to for the past 30 years.
> 
> Bah, humbug!


who knows if the same younger kids who dress like that and listen to different music are the same demograph who purchase these watches. I personally know of many older people who buy the collab watches.


----------



## BTNMNKI

Watchyouloved said:


> who knows if the same younger kids who dress like that and listen to different music are the same demograph who purchase these watches. I personally know of many older people who buy the collab watches.


Could be. Nostalgia is a powerful salesman.


----------



## Watchyouloved

BTNMNKI said:


> Could be. Nostalgia is a powerful salesman.


Especially right now when nostalgia is king for the current gen during these times. We got Pokémon cards sales at an all time high, older video games prices are through the roof, everybody is doing collaborations with old hits and they’re selling out almost instantly, not to mention anime is being normalized this generation as it is the most popular now more than ever because of every big streaming service serving it up. (Netflix streams more anime to people than any other type of show and that is mostly to people who have never even watched it before).

a lot of watch manufacturers are picking up on the nostalgia aspect and are bringing back models as well like Zenith etc. Seiko is smart for banking on it at the right time.


----------



## Watchyouloved

A couple months ago pokemon did a select theaters release for their latest movie and 90% of the audience in every theater had been over the age of 30! This gen is the one to market to lol


----------



## Tolmia

Watchyouloved said:


> A couple months ago pokemon did a select theaters release for their latest movie and 90% of the audience in every theater had been over the age of 30! This gen is the one to market to lol


DINKs (Dual Income No Kids). That's what the smart marketing $ is going after.


----------



## yonsson

Redirect Notice


I wonder what this change will bring since both the Seiko5 line and the Prospex line keeps pumping out new versions of existing models. And it’s not a secret that the LX line is a big flop.


----------



## clyde_frog

Yeah the LX was never going anywhere with it's Grand Seiko pricing. Despite the odd person saying they like paying GS money for a non-GS Seiko, I'd guess most people don't really like that idea very much.


----------



## Roko's Basilisk

clyde_frog said:


> Yeah the LX was never going anywhere with it's Grand Seiko pricing. Despite the odd person saying they like paying GS money for a non-GS Seiko, I'd guess most people don't really like that idea very much.


My main interest in the LX line was less about the watches themselves and more about whether or not the line was an early indicator that some Grand Seiko technologies like Spring Drive would slowly start to trickle down into more and more mainline Seiko watches. I'm still curious about that, but I guess we'll have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## fillerbunny

Watchyouloved said:


> Hey man, One Piece also released in 1991 and it has a huge cult following with oldheads in it as well! 😅


Wikipedia says the Manga first came out in 1997 and was first translated to English on 2002 so not quite the Street Fighter demographic – that would be Ghost in the Shell and Akira. 

But yeah, still people with nostalgia and purchasing power. That's a pretty powerful combo.


----------



## clyde_frog

Roko's Basilisk said:


> My main interest in the LX line was less about the watches themselves and more about whether or not the line was an early indicator that some Grand Seiko technologies like Spring Drive would slowly start to trickle down into more and more mainline Seiko watches. I'm still curious about that, but I guess we'll have to wait and see what happens.


Spring Drive has been used in Seikos other than GS long before LX though. The MM600 for example.


----------



## Roko's Basilisk

clyde_frog said:


> Spring Drive has been used in Seikos other than GS long before LX though. The MM600 for example.


I didn't know that about the MM600. Thanks for the info! I was aware that Spring Drive has been used occasionally in regular Seiko watches before (like in some of the Landmaster models), but it seems like it hasn't happened very often. My point was that the LX line has made me wonder if we're going see more and more Spring Drive in regular Seiko watches. In other words, I wonder whether or not the LX line signals a strategy direction that involves the proliferation of Spring Drive throughout regular Seiko, rather than a one-off thing here and there. I would love it if it happened, but it does seem to blur the lines between Seiko and Grand Seiko in a way that doesn't seem to make sense from a branding standpoint (given how much effort has gone into transforming Grand Seiko into its own, separate entity).


----------



## clyde_frog

I understand. I think the LX line was nothing like that, and I'm honestly not sure what they were thinking with it. Maybe it was just an experiment to see how much people would pay for Prospex watches? They just sit in a weird place price-wise where you can get a Spring Drive GS diver for the same cost as SNR029 (which imo is an even bigger and less good-looking homage of the MM300). And that's only comparing their price to Grand Seikos, then think of all the other options you have from other luxury brands for 5k! I also would not want to spend £5k on a watch with a Diashield coating that doesn't even provide that high a level of protection, whilst also making it basically impossible to refinish when it does get scratched.

They are also quite oversized and came around at a time when there was a very clear desire for a shift to smaller watch sizes.


----------



## brandon\

BTNMNKI said:


> I was going to write something thoughtful about how these watches do look a bit ridiculous, but let the kids have their fun, and what harm could it do, but then I remembered how outraged I get when I see the dreadful way the young dress these days and their music is all inane, unoriginal and shallow dreck made on a computer and now I don't know what to feel so I'm just gonna pour myself some scotch while staring at my outdated timepiece and listening to music that no one has given a second thought to for the past 30 years.
> 
> Bah, humbug!


*GET OFF MY LAWN!!!*


----------



## Davekaye90

clyde_frog said:


> They are also quite oversized and came around at a time when there was a very clear desire for a shift to smaller watch sizes.


That's the biggest issue I have with the TOTL Prospex models - they're all the size of trucks, and yet they have like 300M rated WR, the same as a Submariner or SMP. How is it that the Squale 1521 case can do 500M at 41x48x13, a size that people can actually you know, _wear_ and yet Seiko can't? I get that the ETA movements are thinner, but we're talking like 1mm. I also get that those Prospex models can probabaly _actually_ handle twice the pressure of a 1521, but maybe you don't actually need to so overbuild your pro divers that they can survive 4X their rated depth? Maybe making them a wearable size with a 600M failure point would be more useful? 

Also, the dials are just not as impressive as they once were now that they're pretty much all stamped.


----------



## konners

Just came across these:


----------



## ChrisDyson

konners said:


> Just came across these:
> View attachment 16176923


I want this so very badly. It will be mine.


----------



## konners

Also, not sure if this one has been posted.


----------



## yonsson

konners said:


> Just came across these:
> View attachment 16176923
> View attachment 16176924


















The dials look great on these. Really liked the crystal and the case IRL.


----------



## yonsson

konners said:


> Also, not sure if this one has been posted.
> View attachment 16176984











I have posted the black dial version previously.


----------



## yonsson

clyde_frog said:


> I understand. I think the LX line was nothing like that, and I'm honestly not sure what they were thinking with it. Maybe it was just an experiment to see how much people would pay for Prospex watches? They just sit in a weird place price-wise where you can get a Spring Drive GS diver for the same cost as SNR029 (which imo is an even bigger and less good-looking homage of the MM300). And that's only comparing their price to Grand Seikos, then think of all the other options you have from other luxury brands for 5k! I also would not want to spend £5k on a watch with a Diashield coating that doesn't even provide that high a level of protection, whilst also making it basically impossible to refinish when it does get scratched.
> 
> They are also quite oversized and came around at a time when there was a very clear desire for a shift to smaller watch sizes.


Spot on! Diashield, price and size is the issue. Most customers outside of Japan also prefer steel, not titanium. The finishing on the dials is amazing though, so I look forward to the new smaller SLA-mm300 which looks to have the same type of dial as the LX diver.

But then again, would I like to pay $2000 more for a SLA than I did for my SBGX335 and get an arguably worse movement (8L35 vs 9F)? With the SLA, there doesn’t even seem to be a bracelet included.


----------



## h_zee13

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16176986
> View attachment 16176991
> 
> The dials look great on these. Really liked the crystal and the case IRL.


Is the crystal flat sapphire?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan

Brand new just released Crimson Red Seiko Presage Sharp Edge Series SPB227J1, SARX089


----------



## TravisMorgan

Just released...One of the best red watches out there...love it...I also own the SPB169 in green....God forbid they make this in a Salmon or yellowish cream/ivory


----------



## MrDisco99

h_zee13 said:


> Is the crystal flat sapphire?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Seiko 5 so it's gonna be hardlex.


----------



## Saswatch

MrDisco99 said:


> It's a Seiko 5 so it's gonna be hardlex.


I think Seiko just doesn't want to apply underside AR coating on sapphire.


----------



## yonsson

Saswatch said:


> I think Seiko just doesn't want to apply underside AR coating on sapphire.


What do you mean? SEIKO has inner AR on all sapphire crystals.


----------



## yonsson

h_zee13 said:


> Is the crystal flat sapphire?











its not flat. It’s domed on the underside and slightly domed on the outside.


----------



## Saswatch

yonsson said:


> What do you mean? SEIKO has inner AR on all sapphire crystals.


Not on the SARB017 but that's discontinued. The only thing I dislike about that watch and I prefer hardlex over plain sapphire.


----------



## h_zee13

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16178865
> 
> its not flat. It’s domed on the underside and slightly domed on the outside.


Awesome thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99

Saswatch said:


> Not on the SARB017 but that's discontinued. The only thing I dislike about that watch and I prefer hardlex over plain sapphire.


Yeah none of the SARBs had it... and pretty sure the new Alpinists don't have it either, though I haven't seen one first hand.


----------



## huangcjz

Seiko have released some new promotional videos, including these:

Yuto Horigome with a 35MAS:





Stefano Ghisolfi (they mis-spelled his name in the title of the video) with one of the current Alpinists:





Yuto Horigome is 22, and Stefano Ghisolfi is 28. How many people in their 20s can afford to drop around a grand on a watch?!


----------



## digiwut

MrDisco99 said:


> Yeah none of the SARBs had it... and pretty sure the new Alpinists don't have it either, though I haven't seen one first hand.


Seiko's website does say that all the new Alpinist variants have AR. Though the current gen Sumo doesn't have AR, which is kind of weird since the cheaper 4R King Turtles and King Samurais do have it


----------



## TravisMorgan

digiwut said:


> Seiko's website does say that all the new Alpinist variants have AR. Though the current gen Sumo doesn't have AR, which is kind of weird since the cheaper 4R King Turtles and King Samurais do have it


I own the 2020 SPB155 and 2021 SPB241 Alpinists and they do have AR


----------



## konners

huangcjz said:


> Seiko have released some new promotional videos, including these:
> 
> Yuto Horigome with a 35MAS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stefano Ghisolfi (they mis-spelled his name in the title of the video) with one of the current Alpinists:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuto Horigome is 22, and Stefano Ghisolfi is 28. How many people in their 20s can afford to drop around a grand on a watch?!


Thanks for sharing these. 

Who would skateboard and climb in these watches, especially given the hefty price tag?!

EDIT: to answer my own question - someone that’s give them and maybe also be contractually obliged 😉


----------



## huangcjz

konners said:


> Thanks for sharing these.
> 
> Who would skateboard and climb in these watches, especially given the hefty price tag?!
> 
> EDIT: to answer my own question - someone that’s give them and maybe also be contractually obliged 😉


I realise that. But what I mean is, by showing people of these ages in the adverts, they seem to be targeting those watches at people of the same age, the same audience - young people who skateboard and climb. But their imaginary target audience can’t actually afford those watches.


----------



## Watchyouloved

huangcjz said:


> Seiko have released some new promotional videos, including these:
> 
> Yuto Horigome with a 35MAS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stefano Ghisolfi (they mis-spelled his name in the title of the video) with one of the current Alpinists:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuto Horigome is 22, and Stefano Ghisolfi is 28. How many people in their 20s can afford to drop around a grand on a watch?!


The same people who spend over a grand on a smart phone 😅😅😅


----------



## Watchyouloved

konners said:


> Thanks for sharing these.
> 
> Who would skateboard and climb in these watches, especially given the hefty price tag?!
> 
> EDIT: to answer my own question - someone that’s give them and maybe also be contractually obliged 😉


The people that have Rolex and other 4-5 figure watches as their normal wear watches have these as their beaters 😅


----------



## Watchyouloved

huangcjz said:


> I realise that. But what I mean is, by showing people of these ages in the adverts, they seem to be targeting those watches at people of the same age, the same audience - young people who skateboard and climb. But their imaginary target audience can’t actually afford those watches.


Idk that’s all subjective, most kids in their 20’s get a decent salary job out of college around 21-25 and can easily sustain a watch of that price and more times than often are trying to obtain a much more expensive watch if they’re really into it.


----------



## dgaddis

Watchyouloved said:


> Idk that’s all subjective, most kids in their 20’s get a decent salary job out of college around 21-25 and can easily sustain a watch of that price and more times than often are trying to obtain a much more expensive watch if they’re really into it.


LOL, you clearly don't know many kids in their 20's.


----------



## Watchyouloved

dgaddis said:


> LOL, you clearly don't know many kids in their 20's.


Lol I was once a kid in my 20’s and still know of many. It’s all subjective to area though so I guess that matters, but these days it’s all tech jobs which pay pretty well and are available to kids from the age 20-21.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Plus my argument still stands that if these kids (and most do) spend over $1k on smartphones, $500+ on new video game systems, and hundreds or thousands in new sneakers, then yeah…they have no problem buying a seiko watch ranging from $300-$1500. Most college and fresh out of college kids have multiple Apple devices and thousands of dollars in rare sneakers. Hell, look at all the Pokémon cards people are buying lately, most are kids in their 20’s and they are spending thousands or at least hundreds easily.


----------



## Watchyouloved

I saw the three new king turtles today in person. They look pretty nice and I love how the dial is supposed to look like a turtle shell. The fact that the days are in kanji is really cool too!

also the green land tortoise looks so beautiful in real life. My only gripe is that gold seconds hand…wish they left it in steel like the black model…otherwise def worth having.


----------



## RotorRonin

Watchyouloved said:


> (and most do)


No, they don’t. Kids in a particular demographic or geographic location maybe, but not in general.


----------



## Watchyouloved

RotorRonin said:


> No, they don’t. Kids in a particular demographic or geographic location maybe, but not in general.


Yeah you’re probably right about that. I think more near any coast and not mid west.


----------



## yonsson

MrDisco99 said:


> Yeah none of the SARBs had it... and pretty sure the new Alpinists don't have it either, though I haven't seen one first hand.


What are you basing this on? The printed specifications? It’s kind of an either or situation here. I can’t tell a big difference in glare between my GS watches and the SEIKO watches I have / have had, so I just took for granted SEIKO uses AR on all sapphire crystals.


----------



## brandon\

h_zee13 said:


> Is the crystal flat sapphire?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





MrDisco99 said:


> It's a Seiko 5 so it's gonna be hardlex.


It would be nice if Seiko tried to compete with the new Timex Expedition North. Those have sapphire. The handwind versions are a little over $200 and the solar are a little under $200.


----------



## MKN

Watchyouloved said:


> Yeah you’re probably right about that. I think more near any coast and not mid west.


I’ve heard that young people exist outside of the US. They may shift the average a little.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fillerbunny

I'm pretty sure these _Japanese_ Seiko ads aren't targeted at every single young person in the world.


----------



## huangcjz

fillerbunny said:


> I'm pretty sure these _Japanese_ Seiko ads aren't targeted at every single young person in the world.


They use the same ads internationally, they just change the subtitles per country. Here is the Yuto Horigome ad on the Seiko USA channel sub-titled in English: 




Here is a longer ad with him on the Seiko Watch Global channel, also sub-titled in English:










Here’s a short version of the Stefano Ghisolfi ad on the Seiko France channel, sub-titled in French:


----------



## huangcjz

Watchyouloved said:


> Idk that’s all subjective, most kids in their 20’s get a decent salary job out of college around 21-25


Most kids don’t even go to college.


Watchyouloved said:


> but these days it’s all tech jobs which pay pretty well


How many tech jobs do you think exist?! I think most people in their 20s work in retail.


Watchyouloved said:


> Most college and fresh out of college kids have multiple Apple devices and thousands of dollars in rare sneakers.


I don’t think it’s really “most” who have multiple Apple devices and thousands in rare shoes.


----------



## clyde_frog

Watchyouloved said:


> Idk that’s all subjective, most kids in their 20’s get a decent salary job out of college around 21-25 and can easily sustain a watch of that price and more times than often are trying to obtain a much more expensive watch if they’re really into it.


😂 Which planet are you on? You need to remember a whole world exists out of your little corner of the USA, even a lot of your own country is basically in the 3rd world.


----------



## One-Seventy

MadsNilsson said:


> I’ve heard that young people exist outside of the US. They may shift the average a little..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. You'd think after over 25 years of the world wide web... but anyway.


----------



## noenmon

Seiko sells watches not milk, bread or potatoes. The target group is not everyone. Watches are also totally unnecessary. That means they are selling watches to stupid people with too much money. That is either guys in their mid-life crisis or rich kids without any real responsibilities. Since everyone already wears an Apple watch a luxury item that competes with it must be priced higher to be valued as even more exclusive and desirable.


----------



## BTNMNKI

huangcjz said:


> I realise that. But what I mean is, by showing people of these ages in the adverts, they seem to be targeting those watches at people of the same age, the same audience - young people who skateboard and climb. But their imaginary target audience can’t actually afford those watches.


Sure, but those people might then look into Seiko and buy something from the 5 line. Lure them in with the flagship (ahem, "flagship", relatively speaking), then sell an SRPD to five kids and you've made more money than you would on just selling on Alpinist. And I'm guessing those are also the people you really wanna target with that AD. Those already into mechanical watches in the age of smart devices are already looking up the products by themselves.

Just my hypothesis.


----------



## tregaskin

huangcjz said:


> Seiko have released some new promotional videos, including these:
> 
> Yuto Horigome with a 35MAS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stefano Ghisolfi (they mis-spelled his name in the title of the video) with one of the current Alpinists:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuto Horigome is 22, and Stefano Ghisolfi is 28. How many people in their 20s can afford to drop around a grand on a watch?!


I think this is gshock territory


----------



## john_marston

Watchyouloved said:


> Idk that’s all subjective, most kids in their 20’s get a decent salary job out of college around 21-25 and can easily sustain a watch of that price and more times than often are trying to obtain a much more expensive watch if they’re really into it.


Getting a decent job right out of college in your early 20s, and not being crippled with debt (if you even get a decent job to begin with), and having a couple of $k to splurge? Maybe 30 years ago 😅 But not for 99% of people nowadays...at least not responsibly (enter: mentality that caused 2007/2008 crash) 

Spending $1k on a phone is indeed a lot and sounds silly. But a decent smartphone is a necessary tool nowadays. It's worth the investment (unless you buy a brand new one every year, which is indeed stupid). 
Spending $1k or $2k on a watch is pure luxury, and really bottom of the barrel in terms of necessity/usefulness.


----------



## Watchyouloved

huangcjz said:


> Most kids don’t even go to college.
> How many tech jobs do you think exist?! I think most people in their 20s work in retail.
> I don’t think it’s really “most” who have multiple Apple devices and thousands in rare shoes.


Right I get that, but I believe as seiko is trying to become a more premium and “entry level luxury” brand they are targeting the successful younger crowd which exists everywhere even if in smaller numbers. There is definitely a worldwide market for young people who have luxury goods or can afford a little more than the rest and I believe seiko is trying to get to them.


----------



## Watchyouloved

clyde_frog said:


> 😂 Which planet are you on? You need to remember a whole world exists out of your little corner of the USA, even a lot of your own country is basically in the 3rd world.


Haha yeah you’re right. Even third world countries have rich kids though, that’s just facts. They might be appealing to a small demographic here when you think of it like that but they are definitely going for that certain type. It’s the same people that brands like supreme market to.


----------



## Watchyouloved

john_marston said:


> Getting a decent job right out of college in your early 20s, and not being crippled with debt (if you even get a decent job to begin with), and having a couple of $k to splurge? Maybe 30 years ago 😅 But not for 99% of people nowadays...at least not responsibly (enter: mentality that caused 2007/2008 crash)
> 
> Spending $1k on a phone is indeed a lot and sounds silly. But a decent smartphone is a necessary tool nowadays. It's worth the investment (unless you buy a brand new one every year, which is indeed stupid).
> Spending $1k or $2k on a watch is pure luxury, and really bottom of the barrel in terms of necessity/usefulness.


Hey I totally agree with you but I’ve seen people in low income apartments wearing the newest pair of jordans and I’ve seen many lower middle class families buying an expensive model bmw or Mercedes making rediculous payments on it while working an entry level mid income job. Fact is people can prioritize different things even if they aren’t making good money but there definitely is more money around than there was before and there’s definitely way more “rich kids” than there was before.


----------



## Watchyouloved

One-Seventy said:


> Yep. You'd think after over 25 years of the world wide web... but anyway.


I’m from a different country…I know lol I’ve lived in a couple different countries. There are some countries which have extreme poverty but Seikoz is definitely marketing themselves as a luxury brand at this point and they’re after they same ones who are young and buy luxury goods. There is a huge market for that and they exist in every country even third world.


----------



## Tickstart

People approach things the wrong way, as always. Instead of changing the world, change the little things. For instance, if being poor, working a dirty job with little money, terrible insurance etc etc isn't doing you any good, why don't you consider getting a really really high paying job instead? Seems like the logical choice. Like, why work for a low wage when you can work for a high one? I think kids today have realized that, as opposed to us old farts that refused to get wealthy. Most kids today own their houses. A fortythousand dollar watch is nothing to them. The new Norwegian minister of justice is a 28 years old girl. That SEIKO the skateboarder is wearing is the equivalent of a F-91W today.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Tickstart said:


> People approach things the wrong way, as always. Instead of changing the world, change the little things. For instance, if being poor, working a dirty job with little money, terrible insurance etc etc isn't doing you any good, why don't you consider getting a really really high paying job instead? Seems like the logical choice. Like, why work for a low wage when you can work for a high one? I think kids today have realized that, as opposed to us old farts that refused to get wealthy. Most kids today own their houses. A fortythousand dollar watch is nothing to them. The new Norwegian minister of justice is a 28 years old girl. That SEIKO the skateboarder is wearing is the equivalent of a F-91W today.


I 100% agree with you!


----------



## One-Seventy

Tickstart said:


> People approach things the wrong way, as always. Instead of changing the world, change the little things. For instance, if being poor, working a dirty job with little money, terrible insurance etc etc isn't doing you any good, why don't you consider getting a really really high paying job instead? Seems like the logical choice. Like, why work for a low wage when you can work for a high one? I think kids today have realized that, as opposed to us old farts that refused to get wealthy. Most kids today own their houses. A fortythousand dollar watch is nothing to them. The new Norwegian minister of justice is a 28 years old girl. That SEIKO the skateboarder is wearing is the equivalent of a F-91W today.


"Most kids today own their houses". 









The Age of the First Time Buyer | Money.co.uk | money.co.uk


We take a look at the average age of a first time buyer across 25 countries, and the average price of the property available to buy there.




www.money.co.uk





If it was 1960, I'd have agreed with you, unfacetiously 

(Being serious for a sec, the Nordics have the lowest average first-time buyer ages of all - Iceland 27 and Finland 29. But, very small populations. Everyone else is in their 30s, and there are lots in their 40s.)


----------



## MKN

Tickstart said:


> People approach things the wrong way, as always. Instead of changing the world, change the little things. For instance, if being poor, working a dirty job with little money, terrible insurance etc etc isn't doing you any good, why don't you consider getting a really really high paying job instead? Seems like the logical choice. Like, why work for a low wage when you can work for a high one? I think kids today have realized that, as opposed to us old farts that refused to get wealthy. Most kids today own their houses. A fortythousand dollar watch is nothing to them. The new Norwegian minister of justice is a 28 years old girl. That SEIKO the skateboarder is wearing is the equivalent of a F-91W today.


You forgot a /s at the end there I think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

MadsNilsson said:


> You forgot a /s at the end there I think?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I'm feeling very sarcastic today... Hope it'll get better, I have some coffee brewing atm.
But seriously, I need to enter a reality show. It is the only viable career choice today. That Emilie girl, the norwegian minister I talked about, she was on one. Our princess Sofia, she was on Paradise Hotel before she became royalty.
I tried studying engineering, maths etc - it didn't work. There's no work to be had.

But I'm going at it the wrong way, I must become an influencer, that's where the real financial security is. I need to flog energy drink and teeth whitening, I mean that's true innovation and prosperity right!!?


----------



## Ferretnose

It's so true - the real money today is in celebrity rather than accomplishment.

I only_ wish_ I was being sarcastic...


----------



## MKN

Tickstart said:


> Yes I'm feeling very sarcastic today... Hope it'll get better, I have some coffee brewing atm.
> But seriously, I need to enter a reality show. It is the only viable career choice today. That Emilie girl, the norwegian minister I talked about, she was on one. Our princess Sofia, she was on Paradise Hotel before she became royalty.
> I tried studying engineering, maths etc - it didn't work. There's no work to be had.
> 
> But I'm going at it the wrong way, I must become an influencer, that's where the real financial security is. I need to flog energy drink and teeth whitening, I mean that's true innovation and prosperity right!!?


If you really did study math or engineering you would probably do alright (assuming it’s the right kind of engineering)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

N E W A N D U P C O M I N G S E I K O R E L E A S E S……🤪


----------



## john_marston

Watchyouloved said:


> Hey I totally agree with you but I’ve seen people in low income apartments wearing the newest pair of jordans and I’ve seen many lower middle class families buying an expensive model bmw or Mercedes making rediculous payments on it while working an entry level mid income job. Fact is people can prioritize different things even if they aren’t making good money but there definitely is more money around than there was before and there’s definitely way more “rich kids” than there was before.


Yep. But that's it though, isn't it: a lot of people in their early-20s *could* buy a $2k watch. But for 99%, they probably shouldn't. Not when rent/property is sky high, student debts are high, and well-paid jobs are scarce/competitive. It’s utterly demoralising looking at average starting salaries vs property prices in/around cities nowadays. Perhaps that’s when you give up and just rent most of your life and buy stupid luxuries instead. 

Or maybe if you’re in a Nordic country where wages are the highest, welfare is high, student debt is virtually nil, etc.


----------



## MKN

yonsson said:


> N E W A N D U P C O M I N G S E I K O R E L E A S E S……


We have a rhythm by now, IF Seiko releases anything it’s discussed and if not then everything else is discussed. I like it. I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoss

Watchyouloved said:


> *SBSA151 “Luffy”
> View attachment 16172263
> 
> 
> SBSA153 “Zoro”*
> View attachment 16172265
> 
> 
> *SBSA149 “Water D Law”
> View attachment 16172267
> 
> SBSA157 “Sabo” pays tribute to “Portgas D. Ace”*
> View attachment 16170604
> 
> 
> *SBSA155 “Sanji”*
> View attachment 16170602
> 
> View attachment 16170605


I can’t comprehend that people like these psychedelic colors. They’re all fugly.


----------



## MrDisco99

yonsson said:


> What are you basing this on? The printed specifications? It’s kind of an either or situation here. I can’t tell a big difference in glare between my GS watches and the SEIKO watches I have / have had, so I just took for granted SEIKO uses AR on all sapphire crystals.


I'm basing it on the fact that every SARB I've seen didn't have AR, nor is it ever mentioned in the specs.

I wouldn't be surprised if your Grand Seikos didn't have it either. It's not universally adopted. Rolex doesn't use it either.


----------



## Katakuri17

MrDisco99 said:


> I'm basing it on the fact that every SARB I've seen didn't have AR, nor is it ever mentioned in the specs.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if your Grand Seikos didn't have it either. It's not universally adopted. Rolex doesn't use it either.


The new Sarbs from last year do appear to have it, but the old ones did not. I have the SBP119 and there is definitely AR on it when I'm under a source of light vs when compared to my SBP089 or the Sarb017 which I previously owned. I do wish they applied it on the previous models, the Blue alpinist would look killer with AR coating.


----------



## Watchyouloved

hoss said:


> I can’t comprehend that people like these psychedelic colors. They’re all fugly.


They’re fun and different and something that feels special to fans of the collabs as they tie back to a show or game or something that people are passionate about and can truly appreciate each and every detail in the watch which reflects that hobby. I feel like we should respect people’s opinions on them because maybe we aren’t as passionate about street fighter or Naruto but if we were then we would appreciate the watches that much more. Attention to detail is outstanding for the collabs. That’s their goal, dose of nostalgia and appealing to those to express themselves through a hobby, not compete with Swiss professionals with these.


----------



## Watchyouloved

MrDisco99 said:


> I'm basing it on the fact that every SARB I've seen didn't have AR, nor is it ever mentioned in the specs.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if your Grand Seikos didn't have it either. It's not universally adopted. Rolex doesn't use it either.


Rolex and Omega have the worst glare


----------



## Watchyouloved

yonsson said:


> N E W A N D U P C O M I N G S E I K O R E L E A S E S……🤪


There’s a meeting Seiko is holding with Seiko AD’s next Wednesday and they are supposedly showcasing new models coming out soon. Will keep you guys posted as soon as someone gets back to me with some info.


----------



## yonsson

MrDisco99 said:


> I'm basing it on the fact that every SARB I've seen didn't have AR, nor is it ever mentioned in the specs.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if your Grand Seikos didn't have it either. It's not universally adopted. Rolex doesn't use it either.


Mkey. Credibility = 0


----------



## yonsson

Watchyouloved said:


> There’s a meeting Seiko is holding with Seiko AD’s next Wednesday and they are supposedly showcasing new models coming out soon. Will keep you guys posted as soon as someone gets back to me with some info.


We are having an event here in Sweden next week. Hopefully I’ll have time to take some photos before the event. 15 new GS models, including the new GMTs released today.


----------



## yonsson

Watchyouloved said:


> Rolex and Omega have the worst glare


Omega uses double coated crystals. The 6-ref Rolex models don’t even have AR, the. New models do. It’s like comparing a Ferrari to a Skoda.


----------



## MrDisco99

yonsson said:


> Mkey. Credibility = 0


You're right... I'm just some guy on the internet... but without any supporting documentation, so are you. And you're the one who made the sweeping assertion that all Seiko sapphire crystals have AR. I was just challenging it with my own observations. You're free to prove me wrong.


----------



## jswing

MrDisco99 said:


> I'm basing it on the fact that every SARB I've seen didn't have AR, nor is it ever mentioned in the specs.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if your Grand Seikos didn't have it either. It's not universally adopted. Rolex doesn't use it either.


Rolex has started using AR on models as they are updated - ie, my 2021 Submariner has AR, and to me it's probably the most important upgrade over the previous model aside from the new movement.


----------



## Robotaz

MrDisco99 said:


> I'm basing it on the fact that every SARB I've seen didn't have AR, nor is it ever mentioned in the specs.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if your Grand Seikos didn't have it either. It's not universally adopted. Rolex doesn't use it either.


The only Seikos I’ve owned with AR worth even talking about have been the Darth and higher tunas. Spring drive tuna had decent AR. Just decent. 

The best AR I’ve seen on a Seiko, by far, was my spring drive Landmaster. No other model I’ve owned has come close.

I did not notice an AR on the GS watches I’ve owned. 

Seiko might as well have no AR in my opinion. If it’s there, it’s pretty useless.


----------



## carloscastro7

To AR or not to AR, that is the question

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Robotaz said:


> The only Seikos I’ve owned with AR worth even talking about have been the Darth and higher tunas. Spring drive tuna had decent AR. Just decent.
> 
> The best AR I’ve seen on a Seiko, by far, was my spring drive Landmaster. No other model I’ve owned has come close.
> 
> I did not notice an AR on the GS watches I’ve owned.
> 
> Seiko might as well have no AR in my opinion. If it’s there, it’s pretty useless.


AR makes a big difference, but it’s only noticeable after you remove it. I had a Credor with double AR. The outer AR was scratched so I removed it. It was damn near impossible to take good photos of the dial after that. SEIKO calls this “super clear coating”, it’s used in the LX GMT line and some other models and it’s a very good double sided AR coating. There’s also a layer on the double sided AR Seiko used on some of the models that’s very effective eliminating smudges on the outside which is usually a problem with double sided AR.

I like the fact that GS don’t have the blue hue most Swiss brands use for the coating. 

AR isn’t a ON/OF type of thing. It can be executed in a hell of a lot of different ways. Sapphire pretty much requires inner AR so I would be surprised if SEIKO doesn’t utilize a basic inner AR on all SEIKO sapphires, I’ll ask the next time I have the opportunity.


----------



## yonsson

jswing said:


> Rolex has started using AR on models as they are updated - ie, my 2021 Submariner has AR, and to me it's probably the most important upgrade over the previous model aside from the new movement.


I have owned 3 different 6-ref Rolex watches and sold them all mostly due to the lack of AR. It’s especially noticeable on the thicker models like the 116600.


----------



## Tickstart

I prefer an AK coating myself.


----------



## Davekaye90

Robotaz said:


> Seiko might as well have no AR in my opinion. If it’s there, it’s pretty useless.


Couldn't disagree more. Among the 25 or so watches that I've owned in the last 5-ish years, Seiko's AR has consistently been the best. The AR on the SDGC009 and 017 I had was so good that it often looked like there was no crystal at all. I've never seen a flat sapphire crystal (which are inherently worse for glare than domed crystals) with AR that good. 

Of my current collection, my SPB213 easily beats my Oris D65. The flat crystal in the SPB185 isn't as good as the 213, but it still absolutely trounces Monta's "7-layers of AR coating" on the Noble crystal, which barely does anything.


----------



## Robotaz

Davekaye90 said:


> Couldn't disagree more. Among the 25 or so watches that I've owned in the last 5-ish years, Seiko's AR has consistently been the best. The AR on the SDGC009 and 017 I had was so good that it often looked like there was no crystal at all. I've never seen a flat sapphire crystal (which are inherently worse for glare than domed crystals) with AR that good.
> 
> Of my current collection, my SPB213 easily beats my Oris D65. The flat crystal in the SPB185 isn't as good as the 213, but it still absolutely trounces Monta's "7-layers of AR coating" on the Noble crystal, which barely does anything.


Most Oris AR is terrible. 

Other than micros, what are you comparing to?


----------



## 6L35

The Presage SJE073 and the Astron SSH023 have the Super Clear Coating AR, and it is on the internal surface of the sapphire. I own both. AFAIK Seiko doesn't use AR on the external surface.


----------



## Davekaye90

Robotaz said:


> Most Oris AR is terrible.
> 
> Other than micros, what are you comparing to?


Zodiac, Ball, Omega. I have a Squale arriving Monday which has double sided AR, and I'll be able to compare that as well.


----------



## Watchyouloved

yonsson said:


> Omega uses double coated crystals. The 6-ref Rolex models don’t even have AR, the. New models do. It’s like comparing a Ferrari to a Skoda.


I’ve handled both new models from each make and the glare is so apparent whereas on my seiko 5 sport and skx it’s nonexistent! Looks amazingly clear like there’s no glass at all.


----------



## yonsson

Davekaye90 said:


> Of my current collection, my SPB213 easily beats my Oris D65. The flat crystal in the SPB185 isn't as good as the 213, but it still absolutely trounces Monta's "7-layers of AR coating" on the Noble crystal, which barely does anything.


Brighter dials have less glare


----------



## yonsson

Watchyouloved said:


> I’ve handled both new models from each make and the glare is so apparent whereas on my seiko 5 sport and skx it’s nonexistent! Looks amazingly clear like there’s no glass at all.


That’s because you are comparing sapphire to hardlex. Hardlex has less glare.


----------



## Davekaye90

yonsson said:


> Brighter dials have less glare


We'll see what happens when I swap in the SPB149 dial.


----------



## Tickstart

There's actually a small imperfection on the antireflective coating on the crystal of my S23633J1, a miniscule spot between the chapter ring marker and the 4-index where it hasn't taken hold. If you angle the watch just right under a bright reflected background, it really lights up. Thankfully it's at a spot that's unnoticeable unless you look for it.
So I'm actually amazed at how good the armalite coating SEIKO makes really is. The watch would be insufferable without it I imagine, with that beautifully domed underside. It's a fantastic watch, you can literally see the hands and indices from like a 5 degree viewing angle.


----------



## jmnav

Tickstart said:


> Exactly that, it's literally the same thing. 24 hours in a day, 12 hours past 0 is 12, 12 hours before 0 is also 12.
> 
> 
> So M, meridiem is 12, noon. 12.25 PM would be 25 minutes past midnight, or 12 hours and 25 minutes post meridiem. 12.25 am would be.. 11.35 pm? Seems ardous to count backwards. Or is it an absolute AND a relative system all jumbled into one? It doesn't make sense man, look, 1 hour past noon, 2 hours past noon alright, 11 past noon, but as soon as it's 12 hours past, you don't count the hours anymore which is jarring.


I don't know if you are just kidding (Poe's Law and all that) but just in case...

Natural languages are PITA, aren't they? They take shortcuts, implicit messages... What you are forgetting here is the "and" in ellipsis. It is 12.25 *AND* it is PM (or AM).

So 17:45 gives you an unambiguous reference about the time in the day but 12:25 does not. Therefor you add additional information to break the ambiguity: 12:25 in the evening (or PM) versus 12:25 in the night (or AM). The same happens with other ambiguities: say you need further details. "So that happened at 13:35? OK but, which day?" The answer would be 13:35, on last Friday (or even 1:35PM last Friday, or other variations you can come with), just as much as it would be 1:25PM in the previous case. You don't end the Friday and then count 13:25 hours more just as you don't start counting when the Sun is in its highest and then 12:25 hours more.



Tickstart said:


> And how do you denote noon, 12 PM, 12 AM, neither, both?


You already did it, didn't you? Noon is... noon. Just as midnight is midnight.


----------



## Watchyouloved

yonsson said:


> That’s because you are comparing sapphire to hardlex. Hardlex has less glare.


Ahhh gotcha. Man hardlex is amazing lol so easy to take pics of the dials!


----------



## Watchyouloved

yonsson said:


> We are having an event here in Sweden next week. Hopefully I’ll have time to take some photos before the event. 15 new GS models, including the new GMTs released today.


Woah 15 new models?! That’s so many! Hopefully the steel version of the sbga413! Maybe some smaller divers would be nice too.


----------



## hodinky

*SRPH61







*


----------



## Tickstart

Damnit I really want an Oyster Perpetual 36 in a snazzy color. I like all of them though :-( Look at the pink, and the red and the yellow! Oh man, lucky for me ROLEXes are impossible to buy. Pink is probably the most badass though.


----------



## deepsea03

I may have missed it but is there a link to the new releases


----------



## yonsson

deepsea03 said:


> I may have missed it but is there a link to the new releases








グランドセイコー公式サイト


日本の美意識をもって、腕時計の本質を果てしなく追求するGrand Seiko。最新コレクション、限定製品をはじめ、グランドセイコーのTAKUMIや歴史をご紹介します。




www.grand-seiko.com




New GMTs and a new gold diamond version released this week.


----------



## yonsson

Watchyouloved said:


> Woah 15 new models?! That’s so many! Hopefully the steel version of the sbga413! Maybe some smaller divers would be nice too.


4 of them are the USA season models released world wide, then there are the two new auto GTMs, 4 new quartz dress watches and a new gold model, and the new hi-beat diver’s.


----------



## TravisMorgan

yonsson said:


> グランドセイコー公式サイト
> 
> 
> 日本の美意識をもって、腕時計の本質を果てしなく追求するGrand Seiko。最新コレクション、限定製品をはじめ、グランドセイコーのTAKUMIや歴史をご紹介します。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.grand-seiko.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New GMTs and a new gold diamond version released this week.


Beautiful...reminds me of the Vacheron Constantin Patrimony 36mm manual wind watches with 62 diamonds around the case too..rose and white gold version...lovely pieces


----------



## GSNewbie

SKYWATCH007 said:


> GS is smoking the crack to charge 7200Euro (8500USD) for the lower priced one 😂


I had the SBGH289 on my wrist. Actually a beautiful watch. 
The price for the watch would actually be okay if there weren't other providers that are much more desirable and also don't cost too much more in direct comparison.
It's just the question of whether you have to chum up to the one manufacturer to then eventually get his watch allotted.
Or whether you should really spend 7,200€ for a model from GS, without a ceramic bezel and a simply finished clasp.
Personally, I am less bothered by the rickety clasp with the functional mechanism. I'm more bothered by the visually unsuccessful integration on the much too feminine-looking bracelet on a diver's watch. 
In addition, the watch I had tried on, the bezel did not engage cleanly, it was to adjust without noticeable latching. For use in the intended element, not a reliable partner for diving. 
The bezel adjusted almost without real contact almost by itself.
This can of course happen with individual watches, but if you want to hold your own in the market with these price expectations, then you should also deliver corresponding quality. 
How something like this could go through the final inspection remains a mystery to me.
Too bad.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

8 new Seiko 5 Sports with case in plastic! For the Chinese market:









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 30


Apperò.....Non sarà tarocco? CITAZIONE (6309 7040 @ 1/10/2021, 16:42) Apperò.....Non sarà tarocco?.😲..www.seikoboutique.tw/products/srph39k1




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## MojoS

AlvaroVitali said:


> 8 new Seiko 5 Sports with case in plastic! For the Chinese market:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 30
> 
> 
> Apperò.....Non sarà tarocco? CITAZIONE (6309 7040 @ 1/10/2021, 16:42) Apperò.....Non sarà tarocco?.😲..www.seikoboutique.tw/products/srph39k1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


those ‘mini’ solar Tuna’s are exceptionally fun. Especially the pink/red bezelled one and the green/white with the slightly mint straps. Buying JDM seiko’s is already a bit of a stretch considering import fees, but I’ve never tried buying from the Chinese market. Thanks for the link!


----------



## huangcjz

At a time when the world is moving to more sustainable materials, Seiko is moving from metal to plastic?! They look cheap, but they’re not even cheaper - they cost more than an SKX used to, at 16,000 Yuan, which is the equivalent of 214 Euros. The 10 Bar/100 m water resistance isn’t even due to having a display back this time round, since these don’t have one. I can’t say that I’m personally a fan on the non-colour-matched crowns, either. The only positive thing I can say about them is the smaller size than the SKX007/7S26-0020/other new Seiko 5 Sports models which inherited the 7S26-0020-style case, at 39 mm, and very slightly thinner, at 12.42 mm vs. the SKX007 at 13.25 mm, comparing a solid case-back with a solid case-back, rather than display case-backs such as on the original new Seiko 5 Sports models, which tend to be thicker.


----------



## BTNMNKI

Blech, those plastics look awful. But it does go to show that they could've made the SRPE sub 40 mm. Shame.

Those Mini... errrr, Micro Tunas look fun though, I'd rock one.


----------



## Tickstart

I like the plastic ones. It's like a CASIO or a Marathon army watch. I see these could be real best sellers, if they come up with an actual dial design that doesn't look as bad. A case and bezel color contrast that doesn't incinerate your retinas would be nice too. The case shape is a winner.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Mackerels for the Chinese market:









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 30


Apperò.....Non sarà tarocco? CITAZIONE (6309 7040 @ 1/10/2021, 16:42) Apperò.....Non sarà tarocco?.😲..www.seikoboutique.tw/products/srph39k1




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## Tickstart

I want that girl

's hoodie.


----------



## VincentG

I would buy one if reasonably priced, say $100ish street price. Someone posted msrp of approx $200, so maybe doable. I have a soft spot for composite cased watches.


----------



## huangcjz

BTNMNKI said:


> But it does go to show that they could've made the SRPE sub 40 mm. Shame.
> 
> Those Mini... errrr, Micro Tunas look fun though, I'd rock one.


The SKX013 was already 38 mm, showing that it was possible - the SRPEs just use the same case as all of the other Seiko 5 Sports watches, but with a plain bezel.

These Tunas are the same size as the SUT405 etc. - they’re the same size as the existing mini Tunas, no?


----------



## Saswatch

This watch looks fun.


----------



## fillerbunny

huangcjz said:


> At a time when the world is moving to more sustainable materials, Seiko is moving from metal to plastic?!


I'm not sure if steel production is very ecological or energy efficient either. 



> They look cheap, but they’re not even cheaper - they cost more than an SKX used to, at 16,000 Yuan, which is the equivalent of 214 Euros.


The SKXs were about 400 € at ADs. 



huangcjz said:


> The SKX013 was already 38 mm, showing that it was possible - the SRPEs just use the same case as all of the other Seiko 5 Sports watches, but with a plain bezel.


Nope, the SKXplorers are 40 mm.


----------



## huangcjz

fillerbunny said:


> I'm not sure if steel production is very ecological or energy efficient either.


Steel is more easily recyclable, durable, longer-lasting, and harder-wearing than plastics are. Plastic watches seem to be almost disposable.



fillerbunny said:


> Nope, the SKXplorers are 40 mm.


I thought that was just due to the width of the dive bezel on the SKX007/new Seiko 5 Sports overhanging the actual case making them 42 mm, but with the plain bezel not over-hanging the case, the same case is 40 mm by itself?


----------



## clyde_frog

huangcjz said:


> Steel is more easily recyclable, durable, longer-lasting, and harder-wearing than plastics are. Plastic watches seem to be almost disposable.
> 
> I thought that was just due to the width of the dive bezel on the SKX007/new Seiko 5 Sports overhanging the actual case making them 42 mm, but with the plain bezel not over-hanging the case, the same case is 40 mm by itself?


It doesn't overhang the case. The case is wider than the bezel.


----------



## VincentG

huangcjz said:


> Steel is more easily recyclable, durable, longer-lasting, and harder-wearing than plastics are. Plastic watches seem to be almost disposable.
> 
> I thought that was just due to the width of the dive bezel on the SKX007/new Seiko 5 Sports overhanging the actual case making them 42 mm, but with the plain bezel not over-hanging the case, the same case is 40 mm by itself?


Observed case diameter measured 8:00 to 2:00 is 42.5 bezel diameter is 41.0
PS in the discussion of environmental impact, since there is little if any actual "need" for a wristwatch in daily life today. Being basically superfluous any manufacturing carbon footprint at all is nothing but a neg.


----------



## brandon\

john_marston said:


> Spending $1k on a phone is indeed a lot and sounds silly. But a decent smartphone is a necessary tool nowadays. It's worth the investment (unless you buy a brand new one every year, which is indeed stupid).


Yeah. I haven’t bought a new personal computer in probably 10 plus years. I do everything on my phone. I used an independent mortgage broker when we bought our house. So all of the paper work was done remotely. I did it all on my phone - everything from printing to signing to scanning. So, yeah, phones are freaking expensive these days. But I’m not spending money on computers.


----------



## brandon\

Tickstart said:


> I prefer an AK coating myself.


Coat them MF’ers with an AK.


----------



## brandon\

yonsson said:


> グランドセイコー公式サイト
> 
> 
> 日本の美意識をもって、腕時計の本質を果てしなく追求するGrand Seiko。最新コレクション、限定製品をはじめ、グランドセイコーのTAKUMIや歴史をご紹介します。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.grand-seiko.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New GMTs and a new gold diamond version released this week.


Yeah. That’s how you do diamonds. I’d rock that.


----------



## Xhantos

brandon\ said:


> ... So, yeah, phones are freaking expensive these days. But I’m not spending money on computers.


Today's phones are computers in disguise so either in desktop, laptop, tablet or phone form factor, we are spending money on computers


----------



## One-Seventy

VincentG said:


> Observed case diameter measured 8:00 to 2:00 is 42.5 bezel diameter is 41.0
> PS in the discussion of environmental impact, since there is little if any actual "need" for a wristwatch in daily life today. *Being basically superfluous any manufacturing carbon footprint at all is nothing but a neg.*


Agreed - but it's for a market that couldn't care any less about all that, even if it tried.


----------



## Will86

If they shifted their attention from producing crappy watches to something useful, we could have cured cancer already. 

This is my problem with society in general. When something happens (celebrities do something, a sports team wins a match, a new product is launched), this whole cycle is started where people reurgitate information on news channels or YouTube, where content is made and thrown in the internet, opinions are formed, but for what exactly? After a year everything is forgotten anyway; off to the next hype. But does it make us happy? 

I bought my last new Seiko a couple of years ago and I'm done with buying stuff. Instead I try to connect with family and friends, work out, and learn something useful about the world (math and physics atm). I rarely follow the news and certainly not on Facebook. Am I rich? No. Am I happy? Hell yeah.


----------



## yonsson

AlvaroVitali said:


> 8 new Seiko 5 Sports with case in plastic! For the Chinese market:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 30
> 
> 
> Apperò.....Non sarà tarocco? CITAZIONE (6309 7040 @ 1/10/2021, 16:42) Apperò.....Non sarà tarocco?.😲..www.seikoboutique.tw/products/srph39k1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


They should have put a quartz movement in them and sold them for €100. I would have bought one for my son.


----------



## yonsson

Will86 said:


> I bought my last new Seiko a couple of years ago and I'm done with buying stuff. Instead I try to connect with family and friends, work out, and learn something useful about the world (math and physics atm). I rarely follow the news and certainly not on Facebook. Am I rich? No. Am I happy? Hell yeah.


What I read is “I lost my job”. If so, sorry to hear it, hope you bounce back soon.


----------



## Davekaye90

Will86 said:


> If they shifted their attention from producing crappy watches to something useful, we could have cured cancer already.
> 
> This is my problem with society in general. When something happens (celebrities do something, a sports team wins a match, a new product is launched), this whole cycle is started where people reurgitate information on news channels or YouTube, where content is made and thrown in the internet, opinions are formed, but for what exactly? After a year everything is forgotten anyway; off to the next hype. But does it make us happy?
> 
> I bought my last new Seiko a couple of years ago and I'm done with buying stuff. Instead I try to connect with family and friends, work out, and learn something useful about the world (math and physics atm). I rarely follow the news and certainly not on Facebook. Am I rich? No. Am I happy? Hell yeah.


So...you're mad at Seiko....for not curing cancer? What is the point of this post?


----------



## MrDisco99

Will86 said:


> If they shifted their attention from producing crappy watches to something useful, we could have cured cancer already.
> 
> This is my problem with society in general. When something happens (celebrities do something, a sports team wins a match, a new product is launched), this whole cycle is started where people reurgitate information on news channels or YouTube, where content is made and thrown in the internet, opinions are formed, but for what exactly? After a year everything is forgotten anyway; off to the next hype. But does it make us happy?
> 
> I bought my last new Seiko a couple of years ago and I'm done with buying stuff. Instead I try to connect with family and friends, work out, and learn something useful about the world (math and physics atm). I rarely follow the news and certainly not on Facebook. Am I rich? No. Am I happy? Hell yeah.


OK


----------



## huangcjz

One-Seventy said:


> Agreed - but it's for a market that couldn't care any less about all that, even if it tried.


I guess it’s just because my favourite watches are from the 1960s, so I think about how durable the watch will be, and what the watch will be like in 60 years’ time. When Seiko made watches in the 1960s with case parts that aren’t made out of stainless steel, this is what you end up with 60 years later - this is the first Seiko 5:








The original case design may have looked nice, but they get very worn, so you can’t see the original case lines any more, and they become basically unwearable due to the wear. It’s very rare to find them in good condition.

Some other examples:








And the pushers on the chronographs get so worn that they’re almost unusable - it’s sad to see, and you can’t find spare parts for them any more:


----------



## Will86

yonsson said:


> What I read is “I lost my job”. If so, sorry to hear it, hope you bounce back soon.


I didn't, but thanks.


----------



## Robotaz

Will86 said:


> I didn't, but thanks.


LOL

People don’t get the reset till they’ve done it. Forgive them.


----------



## Tickstart

Can't wait for the cure for cancer be revealed at the next Baselworld!


----------



## NatsuDragneel

I finally got the chance to see the new Seiko land tortoise collection, they are cool but are look small in person. A great unisex watch.


----------



## Watchyouloved

hodinky said:


> *SRPH61
> View attachment 16182699
> *










Looks like this Shogun!


----------



## BTNMNKI

huangcjz said:


> These Tunas are the same size as the SUT405 etc. - they’re the same size as the existing mini Tunas, no?


I wasn't aware of that model, so I had a look-see, stumbled upon the SUT403 and now I need a new watch. 

Godammit...


----------



## Roc73

BTNMNKI said:


> I wasn't aware of that model, so I had a look-see, stumbled upon the SUT403 and now I need a new watch.
> 
> Godammit...


They are very small in real life. Because of the bezel, the dial is very small. Not a positive or negative just something to be aware of


----------



## BTNMNKI

Roc73 said:


> They are very small in real life. Because of the bezel, the dial is very small. Not a positive or negative just something to be aware of


I kinda figured it will make it seem pretty "shrinky", but I have a fairly slim wrist and my upper size limit is 40mm anyway.


----------



## john_marston

Will86 said:


> If they shifted their attention from producing crappy watches to something useful, we could have cured cancer already.
> 
> This is my problem with society in general. When something happens (celebrities do something, a sports team wins a match, a new product is launched), this whole cycle is started where people reurgitate information on news channels or YouTube, where content is made and thrown in the internet, opinions are formed, but for what exactly? After a year everything is forgotten anyway; off to the next hype. But does it make us happy?
> 
> I bought my last new Seiko a couple of years ago and I'm done with buying stuff. Instead I try to connect with family and friends, work out, and learn something useful about the world (math and physics atm). I rarely follow the news and certainly not on Facebook. Am I rich? No. Am I happy? Hell yeah.


Welcome to the watch forum. Can’t wait to read more about how you’re done buying watches and found happiness with math and curing cancer


----------



## fillerbunny

Roc73 said:


> They are very small in real life. Because of the bezel, the dial is very small. Not a positive or negative just something to be aware of


Yeah, even the 43 mm auto ones (SRPF81/83) are just tiny for divers. Tuna style watches are big for a reason. 

I have a hard time imagining an adult man wearing one of the solar ones.


----------



## IG-Watchkin

Oh my <3



https://www.watchonista.com/articles/novelties/built-ice-diver-seiko-releases-three-new-prospex-us-special-editions


----------



## spireitman

IG-Watchkin said:


> Oh my
> 
> 
> https://www.watchonista.com/articles/novelties/built-ice-diver-seiko-releases-three-new-prospex-us-special-editions


Oh no  

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk
Want this !


----------



## Cover Drive

IG-Watchkin said:


> Oh my <3
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.watchonista.com/articles/novelties/built-ice-diver-seiko-releases-three-new-prospex-us-special-editions


Well…… that’s put the cat amongst the pigeons!


----------



## Davekaye90

IG-Watchkin said:


> Oh my <3
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.watchonista.com/articles/novelties/built-ice-diver-seiko-releases-three-new-prospex-us-special-editions


Damn, that coffee dial though. ....................


----------



## IG-Watchkin

Here's an other article : https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/these-are-seiko-6105-divers-from-an-alternate-timeline


----------



## sh3l8y

I love the yellow seconds lollipop on these


----------



## aks12r

spireitman said:


> Oh no
> 
> Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk
> Want this !


that dial with the yellow pop looks stunning!
any thoughts on the thickness - will it be the same as previousmodels with the same case


----------



## IG-Watchkin

The future ninja Willard (they HAVE to do it!) will be an instant buy for me


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Davekaye90 said:


> Damn, that coffee dial though. ....................


Love that dial with the yellow seconds tip. Now they just need a new Alpinist colour for the NA market as well. That way those overpriced 085's can **** off!


----------



## Davekaye90

aks12r said:


> that dial with the yellow pop looks stunning!
> any thoughts on the thickness - will it be the same as previousmodels with the same case


No changes, just new dials.


----------



## sh3l8y

Davekaye90 said:


> No changes, just new dials.


Hmmm I don’t like having duplicates. Now to decide whether to part with my SPB151 for one of these instead…


----------



## thesharkman

aks12r said:


> that dial with the yellow pop looks stunning!
> any thoughts on the thickness - will it be the same as previousmodels with the same case


If you look at the article, I think it looks more orange, not yellow.

<* shark >>><


----------



## Robotaz

I like these new Willards!!!

The links show some pretty horrible pics, but they still look good!

I like the silver/gray.


----------



## Robotaz

spireitman said:


> Oh no
> 
> Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk
> Want this !


Sharp. Really sharp. 

This particular model cuts out any hint of cartoonish colors and designs, which I personally think has been getting worse and worse lately.


----------



## jcartw20

spireitman said:


> Oh no
> 
> Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk
> Want this !


I actually had my eyes set on the new Oris 65 'glow' but considering this has actual lume...


----------



## miggy8822

The new releases have been awesome. But i cant get over the 3 lume pip  

but my wallet is secretly laughing tho


----------



## Terry Lennox

All the colors they have done so far are great. I have the limited edition blue Willard and love it. I was tempted to get the green. Waiting for an orange and a yellow though.


----------



## Tickstart

Terry Lennox said:


> a yellow


That would be something.


----------



## One-Seventy

For anyone thinking "LE = investment opportunity, I will hoard as many of these as I can, store in my cupboard and leech them out onto the internet for 2x", remember Seiko's track record when it comes to, shall we say, _repurposing them_...


----------



## fillerbunny

One-Seventy said:


> For anyone thinking "LE = investment opportunity, I will hoard as many of these as I can, store in my cupboard and leech them out onto the internet for 2x", remember Seiko's track record when it comes to, shall we say, _repurposing them_...


I wish they'd repurpose the previous ice divers. I'd really like the light blue waffle dial Sumo.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Solar Tuna Street Series for the Chinese market:









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 32


Edizione limitata a 500 esemplari per il mercato cinese:.SNE580 CITAZIONE (Greatbig @ 19/10/2021, 20:09) ...........................................PS:.Capo, parli del Turtle, non voglio andare OT ma...mi




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## aznsk8s87

spireitman said:


> Oh no
> 
> Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk
> Want this !


Love the dark blue version, sadly isn't in the budget right now. And I really don't need another 6R diver...


----------



## MtnClymbr

So here’s the thing that’s irritating me. The latest “turtle” turtles and now the ice turtles- it is my understanding that these are just “special editions”. It’s funny because the posted articles use both terms “special edition” and “limited edition” which is misleading. I don’t think these are “limited editions” in the sense of the “Ginza” Alpinist which actually has limited numbers. Unless, these are limited special editions being limited only to the US but not in quantity…



One-Seventy said:


> For anyone thinking "LE = investment opportunity, I will hoard as many of these as I can, store in my cupboard and leech them out onto the internet for 2x", remember Seiko's track record when it comes to, shall we say, _repurposing them_...


----------



## Ace Krampus

AlvaroVitali said:


> Solar Tuna Street Series for the Chinese market:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 32
> 
> 
> Edizione limitata a 500 esemplari per il mercato cinese:.SNE580 CITAZIONE (Greatbig @ 19/10/2021, 20:09) ...........................................PS:.Capo, parli del Turtle, non voglio andare OT ma...mi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


Not bad, bit of a poor-man's Char Aznable Tuna


----------



## Chrono Brewer

Watchyouloved said:


> There’s a meeting Seiko is holding with Seiko AD’s next Wednesday and they are supposedly showcasing new models coming out soon. Will keep you guys posted as soon as someone gets back to me with some info.





yonsson said:


> We are having an event here in Sweden next week. Hopefully I’ll have time to take some photos before the event. 15 new GS models, including the new GMTs released today.


Any news today?


----------



## jswing

spireitman said:


> Oh no
> 
> Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk
> Want this !


There's no question Seiko is doing some amazing dials. I'm torn on some of these. I'm kind of a traditionalist, in that I think a 6105 re-edition should look like a 6105, a 6217 re-edition should look like a 6217, etc. But I can't deny that some of these are really, really cool.


----------



## Davekaye90

jswing said:


> There's no question Seiko is doing some amazing dials. I'm torn on some of these. I'm kind of a traditionalist, in that I think a 6105 re-edition should look like a 6105, a 6217 re-edition should look like a 6217, etc. But I can't deny that some of these are really, really cool.


That's what the SLA017 and SLA033 were. The SPB models have always been "re-interpretations" rather than just trying to make the same watch again with a current movement.


----------



## Dreem1er

These dials are nice...I want them all 🤦‍♂️...pulled images from hodinkee


----------



## TravisMorgan

Love that yellow dot


----------



## konners

Love that teal.


----------



## jswing

Davekaye90 said:


> That's what the SLA017 and SLA033 were. The SPB models have always been "re-interpretations" rather than just trying to make the same watch again with a current movement.


I know you're right, I'm just a stick in the mud lol. I actually have an SPB149 and I love it, but I see it more as it's own watch rather than a 62mas re-edition. I really do like some of them.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Chrono Brewer said:


> Any news today?


It’s tonight. Hopefully I’ll have time to take some photos. I think all models have been released already. The new auto GMTs SBGM245 / 257 will be there so I’ll try to take some pics of them.


----------



## SISL

What is the best way to learn of the higher-end limited edition Presage, e.g., enamel or porcelain dials, etc?


----------



## Watchyouloved

SPB259 ON SALE RIGHT NOW ON SEIKOUSA.COM !! Go go gooooo


----------



## MtnClymbr

I missed it!!! Darn it. I’ve been waiting on this one. 



Watchyouloved said:


> SPB259 ON SALE RIGHT NOW ON SEIKOUSA.COM !! Go go gooooo


----------



## Watchyouloved

MtnClymbr said:


> I missed it!!! Darn it. I’ve been waiting on this one.


Aww man I’m sorry. They went quick! I have a feeling the will have two more batches so I recommend signing up for in stock notifications!


----------



## DPflaumer

Watchyouloved said:


> SPB259 ON SALE RIGHT NOW ON SEIKOUSA.COM !! Go go gooooo


Grabbed one! So excited!


----------



## MtnClymbr

I don’t understand- how could they have additional batches if it’s limited to a set number?



Watchyouloved said:


> Aww man I’m sorry. They went quick! I have a feeling the will have two more batches so I recommend signing up for in stock notifications!


----------



## DPflaumer

MtnClymbr said:


> I don’t understand- how could they have additional batches if it’s limited to a set number?


They could just be _releasing_ them in batches, that doesn't necessarily mean that they are making more than the number. It's probably a good strategy to prevent anyone from buying a ton at once and reselling.


----------



## Watchyouloved

DPflaumer said:


> Grabbed one! So excited!


Nice! I tried to post on here as soon as I saw the email from Seiko to try and help as many people on here that wanted one to get one! Glad someone bit!


----------



## Watchyouloved

MtnClymbr said:


> I don’t understand- how could they have additional batches if it’s limited to a set number?


Seiko typically releases their limited editions in 2-3 batches throughout the day before they’re sold out. So they’ll release 50-100 at a time while the total number of pieces is around 3500. Obviously this number changed with the more or less numbered models there are. If there are less than 1000 they’ll have maybe 100 pieces max on the site while if they have 9000 pieces they could have several hundred on their site. The rest saved for dealers around the world of course.


----------



## Watchyouloved

DPflaumer said:


> They could just be _releasing_ them in batches, that doesn't necessarily mean that they are making more than the number. It's probably a good strategy to prevent anyone from buying a ton at once and reselling.


Exactly, it’s seiko’s tactic to somehow keep the market fair.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Watchyouloved said:


> Seiko typically releases their limited editions in 2-3 batches throughout the day before they’re sold out. So they’ll release 50-100 at a time while the total number of pieces is around 3500. Obviously this number changed with the more or less numbered models there are. If there are less than 1000 they’ll have maybe 100 pieces max on the site while if they have 9000 pieces they could have several hundred on their site. The rest saved for dealers around the world of course.


Also, Seiko probably has to juggle the allocations to ADs because not everybody who wants one is buying online or pre-ordering with their AD.


----------



## DPflaumer

Watchyouloved said:


> Nice! I tried to post on here as soon as I saw the email from Seiko to try and help as many people on here that wanted one to get one! Glad someone bit!


Hahaha I was already on their email list! I hesitated for approximately 0.5 seconds before shaking it off and doing the thing! Serious community service on your part either way though!


----------



## Watchyouloved

DPflaumer said:


> Hahaha I was already on their email list! I hesitated for approximately 0.5 seconds before shaking it off and doing the thing! Serious community service on your part either way though!


You made the right decision going for it! Lol appreciate it.


----------



## yonsson




----------



## MtnClymbr

Yea they pulled the watch down from their site… I think that release was all they did 



Watchyouloved said:


> Exactly, it’s seiko’s tactic to somehow keep the market fair.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16192001
> View attachment 16192003


I am thinking about making this my endgame Seiko diver. Unfortunately, the cumulative value of every Seiko diver in my collection right now would only cover the sales tax. But still...🤔


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Just my humble 5 cents. Don't rush to buy the spb259. I'm sure every AD will get these, and they will give a nice discount. So missing out online is a blessing in disguise. I've never paid full retail for any seikos. Even the spb 213 limited got a nice deal on it.


----------



## DPflaumer

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Just my humble 5 cents. Don't rush to buy the spb259. I'm sure every AD will get these, and they will give a nice discount. So missing out online is a blessing in disguise. I've never paid full retail for any seikos. Even the spb 213 limited got a nice deal on it.


I like the logic but I'm not sure it holds for this one. I contacted a number of ADs and basically got laughed out of the room (there are only 60% as many as the SPB213 and it's $450 cheaper). US Seiko sold out in <5 minutes. 

I hope you're right but I'm not upset that I jumped!


----------



## MtnClymbr

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Just my humble 5 cents. Don't rush to buy the spb259. I'm sure every AD will get these, and they will give a nice discount. So missing out online is a blessing in disguise. I've never paid full retail for any seikos. Even the spb 213 limited got a nice deal on it.


I’ll give it a shot- but I’ve never bought from an AD before… how would one go about getting a “nice discount”


----------



## Brent L. Miller

We received a few of the newer releases over the last week or two and simply wanted to share additional video of them.


----------



## GeoffNA

I called four or five AD’s around the country about the SPB259. All had waiting lists much longer than their future allotment.


----------



## MtnClymbr

GeoffNA said:


> I called four or five AD’s around the country about the SPB259. All had waiting lists much longer than their future allotment.


Ugh… I may just have to pony up and pay the extra $100 for the Japan model of it…


----------



## TraserH3

GeoffNA said:


> I called four or five AD’s around the country about the SPB259. All had waiting lists much longer than their future allotment.


They're making 3500 units these. I can assure you, you'll be able to get one down the road at a discount from AD.


----------



## BRAUN XXIII

3500 pieces of spb259, why the rush for paying full price...


----------



## GeoffNA

TraserH3 said:


> They're making 3500 units these. I can assure you, you'll be able to get one down the road at a discount from AD.


Perhaps. This release feels like there is more demand than previous limiteds.


----------



## Robotaz

BRAUN XXIII said:


> 3500 pieces of spb259, why the rush for paying full price...


Even on Seiko’s website you can get 10% off.


----------



## GeoffNA

Robotaz said:


> Even on Seiko’s website you can get 10% off.


It's no longer available on their web site.

404 Not Found – Seiko USA


----------



## BRAUN XXIII

Robotaz said:


> Even on Seiko’s website you can get 10% off.


I am seeing over 20% in the grey market.


----------



## GeoffNA

BRAUN XXIII said:


> I am seeing over 20% in the grey market.


With nothing in stock.


----------



## Xaltotun

BRAUN XXIII said:


> 3500 pieces of spb259, why the rush for paying full price...


Isn't 3500 a tiny amount, considering all the Seiko and/or Alpinist fans out there? (real question)


----------



## Xaltotun

AlvaroVitali said:


> Solar Tuna Street Series for the Chinese market:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 32
> 
> 
> Edizione limitata a 500 esemplari per il mercato cinese:.SNE580 CITAZIONE (Greatbig @ 19/10/2021, 20:09) ...........................................PS:.Capo, parli del Turtle, non voglio andare OT ma...mi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


Oooofff, not digging the color scheme at all!


----------



## Davekaye90

Xaltotun said:


> Isn't 3500 a tiny amount, considering all the Seiko and/or Alpinist fans out there? (real question)


I don't think so. Seiko made I think 3000 in total of the Jade 62MAS, and those weren't that hard to get hold of. Same with the acid green one, and the MM200 LEs which also weren't made in huge numbers.


----------



## sidewindingroads

Are LEs even worth getting at retail? The latest GS slga 007 spring drive is sold out everywhere even with 2021 pieces 

Sent from my LE2120 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRAUN XXIII

GeoffNA said:


> With nothing in stock.


Maybe because I am in Asia, these are still available for order/pre-order, at least on this particular e-commerce platform I use, I am seeing 3 sales posts now. I haven't even checked other e-commerce platforms.


----------



## BRAUN XXIII

Xaltotun said:


> Isn't 3500 a tiny amount, considering all the Seiko and/or Alpinist fans out there? (real question)


3500 is not a tiny amount. LEs used to be in quantity of few hundreds some time ago so they were very popular but now they are in thousands and there are too many different models of LEs to choose from. I am talking about seiko alone in general for those international LE model. Now I still see sales of those certain older JDM LEs, especially those released by Japanese departmental stores, which are retailed at several hundred bucks more than production models with just a change of colours of dial/bezel.


----------



## GeoffNA

BRAUN XXIII said:


> Maybe because I am in Asia, these are still available for order/pre-order, at least on this particular e-commerce platform I use, I am seeing 3 sales posts now. I haven't even checked other e-commerce platforms.


So why not post for others to check out?


----------



## Xaltotun

sidewindingroads said:


> Are LEs even worth getting at retail? The latest GS slga 007 spring drive is sold out everywhere even with 2021 pieces
> 
> Sent from my LE2120 using Tapatalk


Yeah but those GS compete in the premium / luxury segment, and incorporate real design changes (slimmer case, different hands, power reserve on the back, etc.). They are not gimmicky (like basic Seiko LE can sometimes be), and are far, far more desirable IMHO.


----------



## BRAUN XXIII

GeoffNA said:


> So why not post for others to check out?


Since you ask.









spb259j1 - View all spb259j1 ads in Carousell Singapore


Browse results for spb259j1 on Carousell Singapore. Brand new and used for sale. Chat to buy!




www.carousell.sg


----------



## sidewindingroads

Xaltotun said:


> Yeah but those GS compete in the premium / luxury segment, and incorporate real design changes (slimmer case, different hands, power reserve on the back, etc.). They are not gimmicky (like basic Seiko LE can sometimes be), and are far, far more desirable IMHO.


Now they are already listed above retail even before launch.... 

Sent from my LE2120 using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy

sidewindingroads said:


> Now they are already listed above retail even before launch....


Yup - this is the investors/flippers, short-selling the stock, in a way. Sell high today, buy later at the lower (retail) price and simply parcel it on. However, it only works if the market is rabidly exuberant; if the investor has to buy the stock, he's then long on it, and his position has changed.

What's fun with Seiko is watching the scalpers move in, selling at 2x to people will pay whatever it takes to get what they need, then later, Seiko releases a general-market watch just like the LE. Two things happen: the desperates rant about getting diddled by Seiko and swear off them forever (great!), and any greys left holding the stock end up burned (even better!) because no-one wants their daft overpriced stock any more.

But no matter. Someone, somewhere with a credit card and a tot of booze inside them is going to see the red mist one night, and buy one of those blue patterned Alpinists after some aggressive drunken bidding. He'll pay $1,500 for it. He'll look in the mirror the next morning, and justify it, because he wanted it, and _he's the kind of person who gets what he wants_. And then Seiko will issue a very similar watch later for general release, and that man will froth and wail on the internet for everyone to hear.

But he's been warned, he's been warned a dozen times, and I will have no sympathy.


----------



## One-Seventy

Davekaye90 said:


> I don't think so. Seiko made I think 3000 in total of the Jade 62MAS, and those weren't that hard to get hold of. Same with the acid green one, and the MM200 LEs which also weren't made in huge numbers.


I know but to be fair, people are at home more than ever, more bored than ever, and the WFH classes have more money than ever. (But not everyone does, of course.) $750 on a LE watch they think they can flip next morning for $1,500 is nothing, like buying a round of drinks. Different world.


----------



## sidewindingroads

I guess flipping a 9k usd watch is a different case and not many people have that kind of disposable income. 

Also speaking to a few distributors the demand for that model is through the roof... 

Sent from my LE2120 using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy

sidewindingroads said:


> I guess flipping a 9k usd watch is a different case and not many people have that kind of disposable income.


They don't, but people aren't buying it with disposable income - they're buying with at-risk capital that should be invested properly, or even with short-term debt. A lot of people read in GQ or on the internet that "u can make money sitting at home in ur pants" buying and selling LE watches, and 9k easily fits on some random credit card. Self-justification comes free of charge 

Look at this poor unfortunate. Internet trader who scalped half a dozen Seiko LEs last year and tried to shift them for double the price. Then Seiko came along, and boned him. This has been on the market for months at £900, and no-one wants to deal any more. Not saying it won't happen with next week's Seiko LE, but there are a lot of people with a lot of credit out there.


----------



## DPflaumer

I don't want to detract from the (honestly very good!) discourse around weird buy/horde/profit practices (I've been out of the watch game for years for the most part, other than casual reading) but I do want to say that I'm looking forward to wearing/using mine!

I didn't want to miss out because I'm genuinely interested in adding it to my small collection. Worst case scenario I'm out an extra $100 or so over the lifespan of the watch. Since I've got roughly 50 years left going by average life expectancy it's not a bad deal 😂😂😂


----------



## yonsson

sidewindingroads said:


> Now they are already listed above retail even before launch....
> 
> Sent from my LE2120 using Tapatalk


It’s always like that with limited GShocks and SEIKOs @ some sellers. Then when the second batch becomes available, prices drop low, as always.


----------



## Plissken

One-Seventy said:


> They don't, but people aren't buying it with disposable income - they're buying with at-risk capital that should be invested properly, or even with short-term debt. A lot of people read in GQ or on the internet that "u can make money sitting at home in ur pants" buying and selling LE watches, and 9k easily fits on some random credit card. Self-justification comes free of charge
> 
> Look at this poor unfortunate. Internet trader who scalped half a dozen Seiko LEs last year and tried to shift them for double the price. Then Seiko came along, and boned him. This has been on the market for months at £900, and no-one wants to deal any more. Not saying it won't happen with next week's Seiko LE, but there are a lot of people with a lot of credit out there.
> 
> View attachment 16192942


Double the price? Did you pass maths class? Investing in property...isn't that where you buy a property and either sit on your ass literally inside it in the sofa or watch someone else's ass sat in the sofa whilst you are sat on your ass in your pants on your own sofa?


----------



## Watchyouloved

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Just my humble 5 cents. Don't rush to buy the spb259. I'm sure every AD will get these, and they will give a nice discount. So missing out online is a blessing in disguise. I've never paid full retail for any seikos. Even the spb 213 limited got a nice deal on it.


I’m not sure if that same theory applies with this model based off of demand alone.
The Brian May Seiko 5 was limited to 10k pieces and got scalped since the first week. I’ve never seen them around retail price. That was a very niche seiko 5 sport, this is a very sought after alpinist model at 1/3 of that limit run.


----------



## Watchyouloved

One-Seventy said:


> Yup - this is the investors/flippers, short-selling the stock, in a way. Sell high today, buy later at the lower (retail) price and simply parcel it on. However, it only works if the market is rabidly exuberant; if the investor has to buy the stock, he's then long on it, and his position has changed.
> 
> What's fun with Seiko is watching the scalpers move in, selling at 2x to people will pay whatever it takes to get what they need, then later, Seiko releases a general-market watch just like the LE. Two things happen: the desperates rant about getting diddled by Seiko and swear off them forever (great!), and any greys left holding the stock end up burned (even better!) because no-one wants their daft overpriced stock any more.
> 
> But no matter. Someone, somewhere with a credit card and a tot of booze inside them is going to see the red mist one night, and buy one of those blue patterned Alpinists after some aggressive drunken bidding. He'll pay $1,500 for it. He'll look in the mirror the next morning, and justify it, because he wanted it, and _he's the kind of person who gets what he wants_. And then Seiko will issue a very similar watch later for general release, and that man will froth and wail on the internet for everyone to hear.
> 
> But he's been warned, he's been warned a dozen times, and I will have no sympathy.


I get that but look at the beat maker seiko 5. Those won’t come down either.


----------



## MtnClymbr

Watchyouloved said:


> I get that but look at the beat maker seiko 5. Those won’t come down either.


I’ve seen them close to retail/ just about at retail on the Reddit exchange. There’s a lot of information/ opinions flying around here. If I’m not able to find one of these at the local AD (actually closest to me is 50 minutes haha), then I’m hoping someone in the secondary market will have gotten one and just not be all about it, but willing to let it go for what they paid for it. Otherwise I’ll just have to wait and see what Seiko comes out with next with this model, as I don’t think it’s going away. I’d love a textured brown dial of sorts.


----------



## Watchyouloved

I’m gonna have to disagree with everyone who are saying seiko will remake it. The only time Seiko brought a limited edition back as a general release was the Euro limited blue alpinist. Every single other limited edition which seiko made (maybe 100’s at this point) have never been remade or rereleased as a non limited model. Nor does seiko reuse dial or designs from limited editions like the Brian may Seiko 5 for example. Even if they make this dial again in a different color or whatever, I guarantee you this specific first blue model will hold it’s value. Seiko only ever makes “non limited versions” when they have a full fledged SLA vintage reissue and then they’ll have cheaper reinterpretation models that follow but I can say that easily those watches always feel and look completely different and are in no way reducing the value of the full on SLA variant.

The only exception to these rules would be the king seiko remake because I think presage models and dress watches overall are just not that popular amongst the normal seiko crowd. Also the Alpinist SJE085 reissue because it just didn’t have the exact same dial with alpinist written on it and overall didn’t look or feel that special unlike seiko’s legendary diver reissues.


----------



## yonsson

Watchyouloved said:


> I’m gonna have to disagree with everyone who are saying seiko will remake it. The only time Seiko brought a limited edition back as a general release was the Euro limited blue alpinist. Every single other limited edition which seiko made (maybe 100’s at this point) have never been remade or rereleased as a non limited model. Nor does seiko reuse dial or designs from limited editions like the Brian may Seiko 5 for example. Even if they make this dial again in a different color or whatever, I guarantee you this specific first blue model will hold it’s value. Seiko only ever makes “non limited versions” when they have a full fledged SLA vintage reissue and then they’ll have cheaper reinterpretation models that follow but I can say that easily those watches always feel and look completely different and are in no way reducing the value of the full on SLA variant.
> 
> The only exception to these rules would be the king seiko remake because I think presage models and dress watches overall are just not that popular amongst the normal seiko crowd. Also the Alpinist SJE085 reissue because it just didn’t have the exact same dial with alpinist written on it and overall didn’t look or feel that special unlike seiko’s legendary diver reissues.


That’s a question of definitions. Take the 4 seasons. First released as Special edition for USA…. Then they sell well and all of a sudden it’s released world wide. Or the ninja Turtle. Released as a LE outside of Japan and parallel to that released as a JMD LE under another reference.


----------



## Watchyouloved

yonsson said:


> That’s a question of definitions. Take the 4 seasons. First released as Special edition for USA…. Then they sell well and all of a sudden it’s released world wide. Or the ninja Turtle. Released as a LE outside of Japan and parallel to that released as a JMD LE under another reference.


Right but special edition is not LE, the value of those watches doesn’t change much if they are sold in other countries other than shipping fees from ordering overseas etc. the other example you gave is of an LE in one country or region then being sold in another country or region under a different model number is also different than a normal LE worldwide which seiko does.


----------



## yonsson

Watchyouloved said:


> Right but special edition is not LE, the value of those watches doesn’t change much if they are sold in other countries other than shipping fees from ordering overseas etc. the other example you gave is of an LE in one country or region then being sold in another country or region under a different model number is also different than a normal LE worldwide which seiko does.


It doesn’t matter. With the amount of LE models SEIKO releases the releases can look very similar. That will water out the first LE that felt special. Take the planet ocean models for example. There are so many versions of them that none of them feel special enough to feel exclusive.

Special edition with SEIKO almost always mean the watch will only be produced for one year, so these are essentially a non numbered LE. There are a few exceptions however, like the PADI Turtle that has been produced for more than one year.


----------



## Watchyouloved

yonsson said:


> It doesn’t matter. With the amount of LE models SEIKO releases the releases can look very similar. That will water out the first LE that felt special. Take the planet ocean models for example. There are so many versions of them that none of them feel special enough to feel exclusive.
> 
> Special edition with SEIKO almost always mean the watch will only be produced for one year, so these are essentially a non numbered LE. There are a few exceptions however, like the PADI Turtle that has been produced for more than one year.


Really? I didn’t know that about special edition. The grand seiko seasons collection just never left lol my seiko 5’s are all LE and I don’t see them ever coming back though


----------



## Watchyouloved

P.S. I love how the SPB259 and all other alpinist remakes have 200m of water resistance! The same as their hard core divers. That is awesome considering watches such as the explorer and aquaterra are only rated to 100 and 150m. Even most other seiko and grand seiko models such as the seasons collection are only 100m


----------



## yonsson

Watchyouloved said:


> Really? I didn’t know that about special edition. The grand seiko seasons collection just never left lol my seiko 5’s are all LE and I don’t see them ever coming back though


The USA models are not SE, they are just regional releases. Some call them SE and I guess I just did that too, but technically that wrong.

Edit: SE models have “Special edition “ on the caseback. Makes no difference to me though. A 5500LE is just a numbered SE


----------



## Robotaz

yonsson said:


> It doesn’t matter. With the amount of LE models SEIKO releases the releases can look very similar. That will water out the first LE that felt special. Take the planet ocean models for example. There are so many versions of them that none of them feel special enough to feel exclusive.
> 
> Special edition with SEIKO almost always mean the watch will only be produced for one year, so these are essentially a non numbered LE. There are a few exceptions however, like the PADI Turtle that has been produced for more than one year.


We’ve seen special editions turned into limited editions out of greed. Seems like it was a turtle if my memory serves me correctly. Maybe a Monster.

I had a spring drive golden tuna (SBDB008) that was one of 300. That is a limited edition.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

One-Seventy said:


> They don't, but people aren't buying it with disposable income - they're buying with at-risk capital that should be invested properly, or even with short-term debt. A lot of people read in GQ or on the internet that "u can make money sitting at home in ur pants" buying and selling LE watches, and 9k easily fits on some random credit card. Self-justification comes free of charge
> 
> Look at this poor unfortunate. Internet trader who scalped half a dozen Seiko LEs last year and tried to shift them for double the price. Then Seiko came along, and boned him. This has been on the market for months at £900, and no-one wants to deal any more. Not saying it won't happen with next week's Seiko LE, but there are a lot of people with a lot of credit out there.
> 
> View attachment 16192942


Haha what clown is selling that watch?


----------



## Watchyouloved




----------



## pbor916

I like that turtle!


----------



## One-Seventy

Plissken said:


> Double the price? Did you pass maths class? Investing in property...isn't that where you buy a property and either sit on your ass literally inside it in the sofa or watch someone else's ass sat in the sofa whilst you are sat on your ass in your pants on your own sofa?


Yes, double the price. Double. You should have looked around. And you know _exactly_ what I mean!


----------



## One-Seventy

Watchyouloved said:


> Really? I didn’t know that about special edition. The grand seiko seasons collection just never left lol my seiko 5’s are all LE and I don’t see them ever coming back though


Ah, you're long on the stock, ok.

Now where's that Jordan Belfort gif


----------



## Watchyouloved

One-Seventy said:


> Ah, you're long on the stock, ok.
> 
> Now where's that Jordan Belfort gif


Hahaha yeah. I love them though, I’m hopefully never going to sell them! They’re too much fun to wear !!


----------



## MrDisco99

Watchyouloved said:


> Hahaha yeah. I love them though, I’m hopefully never going to sell them! They’re too much fun to wear !!


Yeah the one limited edition Seiko I have is all scraped up from wearing it. Some people would say I screwed up that investment, but I'd say I'm getting a pretty good return.


----------



## [email protected]

GeoffNA said:


> Perhaps. This release feels like there is more demand than previous limiteds.


The Seiko USA site emailed me on Thursday Letting me know it was available and I snagged one. Thirty minutes later they were gone. The demand for this watch is like the Blue Alpinist from a few years ago.


----------



## [email protected]

Watchyouloved said:


> I’m not sure if that same theory applies with this model based off of demand alone.
> The Brian May Seiko 5 was limited to 10k pieces and got scalped since the first week. I’ve never seen them around retail price. That was a very niche seiko 5 sport, this is a very sought after alpinist model at 1/3 of that limit run.


The spb259 has several things going for it that will put it in the same category as the Blue Alpinist. 1. Its Blue 2. It’s 38 mm 3. It’s an Alpinist albeit a Laurel. 4. It’s killer looking. The USA Seiko website sold out immediately. Luckily, I signed up for an email notification and was able to snag one.


----------



## clyde_frog

So this SSC813 white chronograph is looking to be far more popular than the others. Anybody else pre-ordered?


----------



## bibbibart

clyde_frog said:


> So this SSC813 white chronograph is looking to be far more popular than the others. Anybody else pre-ordered?
> 
> View attachment 16197130


Not yet but I’m just about to do so. What is the source of this data?


----------



## MtnClymbr

I see they put the SPB259 back up on the site- maybe there is hope still for another quantity release?


----------



## GeoffNA

clyde_frog said:


> So this SSC813 white chronograph is looking to be far more popular than the others. Anybody else pre-ordered?
> 
> View attachment 16197130


That becaus it’s a more recent release announcement. The others were announced months ago.


----------



## clyde_frog

GeoffNA said:


> That becaus it’s a more recent release announcement. The others were announced months ago.


I mean more popular than the other variants of the same watch. Look at the difference in views between the white one and the gold, black and blue ones. They were all announced together.


----------



## clyde_frog

bibbibart said:


> Not yet but I’m just about to do so. What is the source of this data?


This is the Watcho UK website.


----------



## konners

clyde_frog said:


> So this SSC813 white chronograph is looking to be far more popular than the others. Anybody else pre-ordered?
> 
> View attachment 16197130


If the 24h dial is truly adjustable, I might be picking one up.


----------



## MrDisco99

konners said:


> If the 24h dial is truly adjustable, I might be picking one up.


It's not.


----------



## konners

MrDisco99 said:


> It's not.


This is what I thought looking at the manual, but published specs somewhere claimed it was.


----------



## Davekaye90

konners said:


> This is what I thought looking at the manual, but published specs somewhere claimed it was.


Maybe a mistranslation? I have to imagine Seiko would describe a feature like that as "second time zone function" or something like that. "Adjustable" 24hr hand doesn't really even make sense.


----------



## clyde_frog

Yeah it isn't. I'm not bothered as for me a GMT function is pretty useless anyway. I've never needed one while in another country as I just use my brain to perform some basic as it gets maths instead. Also using a tiny sub-dial to read a second time zone that's only marked 24 8 16 wouldn't be great. I definitely don't need a 24 indicator either though.


----------



## GeoffNA

Got it today. No pic of mine will do the dial justice. It’s like a chameleon: different light brings out different aesthetics. I do wish the lume was blue instead of green, but it’s a minor quibble. The bracelet is very nice, but I feel like this would be great on a chevron or perlon strap. We’ll see.


----------



## Davemro

spireitman said:


> Oh no
> 
> Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk
> Want this !


Not a huge fan of that case shape, but that dial.... Wow!


----------



## kdharani

GeoffNA said:


> Got it today. No pic of mine will do the dial justice. It’s like a chameleon: different light brings out different aesthetics. I do wish the lume was blue instead of green, but it’s a minor quibble. The bracelet is very nice, but I feel like this would be great on a chevron or perlon strap. We’ll see.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16200710
> 
> View attachment 16200714


Love this! My AD bungled my order and claims they are sold out. Now I have some motivation to look for another.


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16192000
> View attachment 16192003
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Did you like the steel blue or titanium black diver better?


----------



## fillerbunny

GeoffNA said:


> I do wish the lume was blue instead of green, but it’s a minor quibble.


It's so strange how Seiko misses these opportunities. They now have both green and blue lume – both worse than what they used to have, but still – yet they do things like have blue lume on every 4th gen Monster except the Antarctic one where they decide green is a great match for the penguin footprints.


----------



## Watchyouloved

fillerbunny said:


> It's so strange how Seiko misses these opportunities. They now have both green and blue lume – both worse than what they used to have, but still – yet they do things like have blue lume on every 4th gen Monster except the Antarctic one where they decide green is a great match for the penguin footprints.


What color was their previous lume? Every seiko I have is always green, never seen blue either.


----------



## phoenix844884

GeoffNA said:


> Got it today. No pic of mine will do the dial justice. It’s like a chameleon: different light brings out different aesthetics. I do wish the lume was blue instead of green, but it’s a minor quibble. The bracelet is very nice, but I feel like this would be great on a chevron or perlon strap. We’ll see.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16200710
> 
> View attachment 16200714



Not to ruin your party, but are Seiko for real with those unsightly gaps between the lugs and endlinks?
I am due to receive mine this week and if the endlink fit is anything like that I am going to return it, LE be damned!


----------



## GeoffNA

phoenix844884 said:


> Not to ruin your party, but are Seiko for real with those unsightly gaps between the lugs and endlinks?
> I am due to receive mine this week and if the endlink fit is anything like that I am going to return it, LE be damned!


Party not ruined.


----------



## GeoffNA

Watchyouloved said:


> What color was their previous lume? Every seiko I have is always green, never seen blue either.


There is blue on the hands of my SRPG35.


----------



## Watchyouloved

phoenix844884 said:


> Not to ruin your party, but are Seiko for real with those unsightly gaps between the lugs and endlinks?
> I am due to receive mine this week and if the endlink fit is anything like that I am going to return it, LE be damned!


Hate to rain on your parade but the end link spacing is real. I’m not sure why seiko does that or how it even saves them any money if that. They can do it right with grand seiko so why not on these? The end link space isn’t nearly as bad as the SKX which was horrible or the Seiko 5 sport and the finishing is really good but still that space is a little bit of a turn off…


----------



## GeoffNA

Watchyouloved said:


> Hate to rain on your parade but the end link spacing is real. I’m not sure why seiko does that or how it even saves them any money if that. They can do it right with grand seiko so why not on these? The end link space isn’t nearly as bad as the SKX which was horrible or the Seiko 5 sport and the finishing is really good but still that space is a little bit of a turn off…


I haven't sized the bracelet yet, so it was just hanging off. If I tighten it around the wrist, it's not as noticeable.


----------



## Watchyouloved

phoenix844884 said:


> Not to ruin your party, but are Seiko for real with those unsightly gaps between the lugs and endlinks?
> I am due to receive mine this week and if the endlink fit is anything like that I am going to return it, LE be damned!


The watch is breathtaking in person though and feels like such a good true alpinist. If you love the alpinist…this is the best one yet. Put it on an aftermarket bracelet or strap and just have fun with it because the finishing and detail are impeccable on this one. Truly an adventure/mountain watch which can stand with the explorer. The bracelet and clasp are nice too (finally from seiko) end links are a small sacrifice for the whole package. Every alpinist fan needs this one.


----------



## Watchyouloved

GeoffNA said:


> I haven't sized the bracelet yet, so it was just hanging off. If I tighten it around the wrist, it's not as noticeable.


I noticed that as well. It truly is a nice watch.


----------



## clyde_frog

What makes this an adventure/mountain watch? What am I missing? It's pretty much a dress watch to me, it doesn't even have crown guards.


----------



## MtnClymbr

phoenix844884 said:


> Not to ruin your party, but are Seiko for real with those unsightly gaps between the lugs and endlinks?
> I am due to receive mine this week and if the endlink fit is anything like that I am going to return it, LE be damned!


Return it to this guy. I missed the release 😔


----------



## Watchyouloved

clyde_frog said:


> What makes this an adventure/mountain watch? What am I missing? It's pretty much a dress watch to me, it doesn't even have crown guards.


Neither does a Rolex Explorer…

I suggest reading up on the Laurel Alpinist history. This watch is a complete reinterpretation of the original, robust materials, solid shock resistance, 200m of water resistance, full on lume unlike any dress watch!


----------



## clyde_frog

And a Rolex Explorer isn't a "mountain adventure watch" either. Just because some guy goes up a mountain wearing one doesn't make it a "mountain watch". If I wear a Presage to go diving, it doesn't make it a diver does it.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Does anyone have any info on the blue alpinist that released before which had a lot of controversy behind it as they released it again as a non limited? Was it the Hodinkee one?


----------



## Watchyouloved

clyde_frog said:


> And a Rolex Explorer isn't a "mountain adventure watch" either. Just because some guy goes up a mountain wearing one doesn't make it a "mountain watch". If I wear a Presage to go diving, it doesn't make it a diver does it.


Just read up the history on the alpinist. A dress watch won’t have the shock resistance nor the water resistance or the lume…definitely won’t be able to take a beating like an explorer or alpinist either.


----------



## clyde_frog

No crown guards is surely a big mistake on something built to take a beating.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Prospex watches are sports watches not dress watches. Just because you choose to wear a tuna with a suit doesn’t make it a dress watch.


----------



## Watchyouloved

clyde_frog said:


> No crown guards is surely a big mistake on something built to take a beating.


Yeah the Sarb017 and that gen of alpinist had crown guards but for this reiteration they chose to remain loyal to the original design and not include crown guards I suppose.


----------



## clyde_frog

Watchyouloved said:


> Prospex watches are sports watches not dress watches. Just because you choose to wear a tuna with a suit doesn’t make it a dress watch.


This one blurs the lines between sport and dress for me. If it said Presage on the dial instead of Prospex, people wouldn't question it that much. Change that seconds hand and dial the lume down a bit it would pass for a Presage. And I don't know what point you're trying to make, because I was already saying doing x with x watch doesn't mean that's what it's for?

"If I wear a Presage to go diving, it doesn't make it a diver does it."


----------



## Watchyouloved

clyde_frog said:


> This one blurs the lines between sport and dress for me. If it said Presage on the dial instead of Prospex, people wouldn't question it that much. Change that seconds hand and dial the lume down a bit it would pass for a Presage. And I don't know what point you're trying to make, because I was already saying doing x with x watch doesn't mean that's what it's for?
> 
> "If I wear a Presage to go diving, it doesn't make it a diver does it."


I think it’s the specs that do it. Shock resistance, full lume, and 200m of water resistance automatically make this a sports watch vs any presage model. If it didn’t have those then yeah but it does so it’s a sports watch.


----------



## clyde_frog

It's a sports watch yeah, but is it a "mountain watch"? 🤔 Not sure about that one. I don't even know what a mountain watch is though. I have a Garmin Fenix, that probably qualifies as one. You won't get lost on a mountain with one of those things (unless the battery runs out).


----------



## jebe1

Watchyouloved said:


> Does anyone have any info on the blue alpinist that released before which had a lot of controversy behind it as they released it again as a non limited? Was it the Hodinkee one?


The SPB199J1 "Mountain Glacier" was a European limited release that came with two straps and quickly sold out. Seiko later released the SPB197J1 unlimited but European-only version, which had the same teal dial and came on a bracelet. The blue Hodinkee release was the SPB089 and not related to these two watches.


----------



## Robotaz

Yeah those gaps are embarrassing. Some of us are endlink snobs, and this one hurts.

I’d 100% take it off that bracelet and go with a strap just to not see that. But admittedly endlink a are a big deal to me. I think attention in that department shows overall quality, based on experience anyway.

It’s a really sharp watch though. The dial is awesome.


----------



## MrDisco99

clyde_frog said:


> I don't even know what a mountain watch is though.


So why are you being pedantic about it?


----------



## Davekaye90

fillerbunny said:


> It's so strange how Seiko misses these opportunities. They now have both green and blue lume – both worse than what they used to have, but still – yet they do things like have blue lume on every 4th gen Monster except the Antarctic one where they decide green is a great match for the penguin footprints.


It's a shame how the quality of Seiko lume has taken a nose dive. Not only does the SPB083 MM200 easily beat the SPB149, but it trounces the SLA049 as well.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> It's a shame how the quality of Seiko lume has taken a nose dive. Not only does the SPB083 MM200 easily beat the SPB149, but it trounces the SLA049 as well.


I can't say for sure but I think they were trying a new formula that would look more white in daylight without so much of the day-lume that is so prevalent on the Great Blue Hole. That watch had some of the best lume on Seiko divers for sure. That is one of the reasons I am not no hot on the latest 6R powered Willards,MM200, and 63MAS. Compared to the MM200 you have; the jump in price with loss of performance in lume (something that should be a class leading standard for Seiko divers) and the lack of accuracy of the movement just makes those models a lower value proposition.


----------



## Davekaye90

valuewatchguy said:


> I can't say for sure but I think they were trying a new formula that would look more white in daylight without so much of the day-lume that is so prevalent on the Great Blue Hole. That watch had some of the best lume on Seiko divers for sure. That is one of the reasons I am not no hot on the latest 6R powered Willards,MM200, and 63MAS. Compared to the MM200 you have; the jump in price with loss of performance in lume (something that should be a class leading standard for Seiko divers) and the lack of accuracy of the movement just makes those models a lower value proposition.


The crisp white lume isn't new though - the SARB059 had it, as does the Transocean series. My SARB059 dial is long gone so I can't do a direct comparison, but I'm pretty sure that was better than the 63MAS series. I also have an SBP213 which has more yellow lume similar to the SPB083, and it's not really any better than the 149.

I think it actually may have more to do with how the lume is applied than any specific formula. The 083's markers are deep filled, while the 63MAS, Willard, and MM200 reduced models have little blobs applied on top of the markers. I'm guessing there's just not as much of it.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> The crisp white lume isn't new though - the SARB059 had it, as does the Transocean series. My SARB059 dial is long gone so I can't do a direct comparison, but I'm pretty sure that was better than the 63MAS series. I also have an SBP213 which has more yellow lume similar to the SPB083, and it's not really any better than the 149.
> 
> I think it actually may have more to do with how the lume is applied than any specific formula. The 083's markers are deep filled, while the 63MAS, Willard, and MM200 reduced models have little blobs applied on top of the markers. I'm guessing there's just not as much of it.



older Sumos never had a lot either but it would glow like a torch. I think there was a formula change but to what purpose I'm not sure. One thing is for certain though is that the new Willards, MM200, and 63MAS all have a lower performing version of lume. Too bad for that


----------



## clyde_frog

MrDisco99 said:


> So why are you being pedantic about it?


I honestly want to know what makes it a mountain watch though.


----------



## Davekaye90

clyde_frog said:


> I honestly want to know what makes it a mountain watch though.


There's basically no difference between one of the original "mountain watches" and a field watch. The Explorer is a 3-hander, it does nothing special at all other than have decent WR. It's really only more recent designs like the compass bezel Landmasters that separate themselves from more typical field watches.


----------



## aks12r

the explorer functionalty is from the 1950. Materials and reliability have improved but it's still the same function as a 1950's watch and back then they didn't have much choice if they wanted to go up a mountain with a reliable time piece. 
Not fair to compare it to a modern seiko prospex which is built on modern tech... it blows the (old and modern) explorer, and every rolex in fact, off the mountain-side, for function ability and reliability.


----------



## Bostok

GeoffNA said:


> Got it today. No pic of mine will do the dial justice. It’s like a chameleon: different light brings out different aesthetics. I do wish the lume was blue instead of green, but it’s a minor quibble. The bracelet is very nice, but I feel like this would be great on a chevron or perlon strap. We’ll see.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16200710
> 
> View attachment 16200714


A really special watch in the Alpinist family, this will be a great success and will sell very fast I think, you’re lucky to have one. The dial really looks amazing and brings a nice contrast to an otherwise excellent tool watch. Personally I wouldn’t be bothered at all for the end-links gaps, there are much expensive watches for that, this is a rather exquisite Seiko with excellent global value for money. Enjoy it in good health!

PS. I would’ve thought also using the blue lume on this one, as on the normal, non limited, similar models, quite difficult to understand the optic of the green choice??


----------



## One-Seventy

Watchyouloved said:


> Neither does a Rolex Explorer…


Quite so - or the original Submariner, or any of the Tudor divers, or the Radiomir, or...

Crown flanks are good for dive watches, definitely. But the watch world is a bit nore nuanced than a Venn diagram with two unconnected circles labelled "_diver_" and "_dress_"...!


Watchyouloved said:


> Yeah the Sarb017 and that gen of alpinist had crown guards but for this reiteration they chose to remain loyal to the original design and not include crown guards I suppose.


I think that's the idea, yes. For something modern with crown guards, there are plenty of Alpinists. If you want something vintage-flavoured, when watches didn't come with the all-important crown guard, you can buy from this range. Choice used to be a good thing.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Watchyouloved said:


> Neither does a Rolex Explorer…
> 
> I suggest reading up on the Laurel Alpinist history. This watch is a complete reinterpretation of the original,
> 
> robust materials,
> 
> solid shock resistance,
> 
> 200m of water resistance,
> 
> full on lume unlike any dress watch!


Are the materials any different than what is used on any other Prospex or Presage for that matter (within same price range that is) 

Is there any aditional shock resistance provided other than what the Seiko provides for all their watches that use this same movement? 

200M WR is nice but in a watch that was meant for mountaineering activities, isnt this a bit superfluous? 

Lastly lume on a dress watch is not completely unheard of, it does happen.


----------



## fillerbunny

Wow. Anybody wanna talk cars and taxes?


----------



## Cover Drive

fillerbunny said:


> Wow. Anybody wanna talk cars and taxes?


Errrr….. how about Ole is going to be sacked after the Spurs game?


----------



## Tolmia

fillerbunny said:


> Wow. Anybody wanna talk cars and taxes?


----------



## Chrono Brewer

Skip having another kid. The watch is cheaper, even serviced at recommended intervals.


----------



## schumway

Altitude Diver | PADI







www.padi.com







valuewatchguy said:


> ...
> 
> 200M WR is nice but in a watch that was meant for mountaineering activities, isnt this a bit superfluous?
> 
> ...


----------



## clyde_frog

schumway said:


> Altitude Diver | PADI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.padi.com


That's reaching a bit. If you're going altitude diving you're wearing a dive computer 100%.


----------



## TinyHippo

valuewatchguy said:


> older Sumos never had a lot either but it would glow like a torch. I think there was a formula change but to what purpose I'm not sure. One thing is for certain though is that the new Willards, MM200, and 63MAS all have a lower performing version of lume. Too bad for that


Yeah, the older Sumos really light up If Seiko did a formula change it must be a cost cutting move. ! Not sure which of the current generation of Seiko divers have great lume....other than the Tunas.


----------



## CaptSnappy

Davekaye90 said:


> It's a shame how the quality of Seiko lume has taken a nose dive. Not only does the SPB083 MM200 easily beat the SPB149, but it trounces the SLA049 as well.


That's disappointing to hear. It's interesting that these expensive models are having worse lume, while the new 5 Sports models seem to have lume roughly on par with the SKX.


----------



## valuewatchguy

TinyHippo said:


> Yeah, the older Sumos really light up If Seiko did a formula change it must be a cost cutting move. ! Not sure which of the current generation of Seiko divers have great lume....other than the Tunas.


The 44mm MM200 are excellent. The MM300 still has great lume. Tuna as you mentioned. I think the SRP Turtles are still very nice.


----------



## GeoffNA

If their lume has degraded, it’s not evident in this piece.

While the photo makes it look blue, it’s green. But still, how could I be mad at that face?


----------



## schumway

Oh, yes, my link to high-altitude diving was bad snark.



clyde_frog said:


> That's reaching a bit. If you're going altitude diving you're wearing a dive computer 100%.


----------



## brandon\

fillerbunny said:


> It's so strange how Seiko misses these opportunities. They now have both green and blue lume – both worse than what they used to have, but still – yet they do things like have blue lume on every 4th gen Monster except the Antarctic one where they decide green is a great match for the penguin footprints.





Watchyouloved said:


> What color was their previous lume? Every seiko I have is always green, never seen blue either.





Davekaye90 said:


> It's a shame how the quality of Seiko lume has taken a nose dive. Not only does the SPB083 MM200 easily beat the SPB149, but it trounces the SLA049 as well.
> 
> View attachment 16201451
> 
> 
> View attachment 16201455





valuewatchguy said:


> I can't say for sure but I think they were trying a new formula that would look more white in daylight without so much of the day-lume that is so prevalent on the Great Blue Hole. That watch had some of the best lume on Seiko divers for sure. That is one of the reasons I am not no hot on the latest 6R powered Willards,MM200, and 63MAS. Compared to the MM200 you have; the jump in price with loss of performance in lume (something that should be a class leading standard for Seiko divers) and the lack of accuracy of the movement just makes those models a lower value proposition.





Davekaye90 said:


> The crisp white lume isn't new though - the SARB059 had it, as does the Transocean series. My SARB059 dial is long gone so I can't do a direct comparison, but I'm pretty sure that was better than the 63MAS series. I also have an SBP213 which has more yellow lume similar to the SPB083, and it's not really any better than the 149.
> 
> I think it actually may have more to do with how the lume is applied than any specific formula. The 083's markers are deep filled, while the 63MAS, Willard, and MM200 reduced models have little blobs applied on top of the markers. I'm guessing there's just not as much of it.





valuewatchguy said:


> older Sumos never had a lot either but it would glow like a torch. I think there was a formula change but to what purpose I'm not sure. One thing is for certain though is that the new Willards, MM200, and 63MAS all have a lower performing version of lume. Too bad for that


The absolute worst lume Seiko has ever done is the fauxtina on the King Turtle. That **** blows. During the day, it looks like the filter of a smoked Marlboro Red. And at night, it glows blue and it’s about as faint as the illuminated keypad on a Nokia 3310.


----------



## brandon\

clyde_frog said:


> I honestly want to know what makes it a mountain watch though.


A watch with a mountain on the dial, duh…


----------



## fillerbunny

brandon\ said:


> The absolute worst lume Seiko has ever done is the fauxtina on the King Turtle. That **** blows. During the day, it looks like the filter of a smoked Marlboro Red. And at night, it glows blue and it’s about as faint as the illuminated keypad on a Nokia 3310.


I'm not mad about the blue lume, BGW9 isn't that bright, either. I'm just not sure why the current green lume doesn't appear to be any brighter. 

Well, I guess I do. Most of the 4th gen Monsters have that nicotine-coloured blue lume, whereas the green on the Antarctic Monster is very, very white in daylight. The lume in something like the MM200 is tremendous, but the glow is just nuclear in just about any light, and I guess that isn't always desirable.


----------



## Davekaye90

fillerbunny said:


> I'm not mad about the blue lume, BGW9 isn't that bright, either. I'm just not sure why the current green lume doesn't appear to be any brighter.
> 
> Well, I guess I do. Most of the 4th gen Monsters have that nicotine-coloured blue lume, whereas the green on the Antarctic Monster is very, very white in daylight. The lume in something like the MM200 is tremendous, but the glow is just nuclear in just about any light, and I guess that isn't always desirable.


BGW9 seems to depend on application. The Aquis uses it for example, and their application took down a Rolex in one of JOMW's "lume wars" episodes. Nothing I've seen touches C3-X1 though, including the MM300.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## valuewatchguy

brandon\ said:


> The absolute worst lume Seiko has ever done is the fauxtina on the King Turtle. That **** blows. During the day, it looks like the filter of a smoked Marlboro Red. And at night, it glows blue and it’s about as faint as the illuminated keypad on a Nokia 3310.



This?


----------



## brandon\

valuewatchguy said:


> This?


Yep.

I swapped the innards with the regular Great White Turtle on mine.


----------



## Tickstart

Why don't I make $20,000 a month? **** this life


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> Did you like the steel blue or titanium black diver better?


Neither, for those prices.


----------



## Tolmia

Tickstart said:


> Why don't I make $20,000 a month? **** this life


Mo Money Mo Problems


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16191998
> View attachment 16192000
> View attachment 16192001
> View attachment 16192003


Lume pips aren't centred properly on the diver's. Expected better on a GS. Not the first time I've seen it though.










Good job they advertised it being that wonky too so you know what you're getting.











Unbelievable really. If they can't even be arsed to make a GS perfect then there is no hope, is there?


----------



## Robotaz

clyde_frog said:


> Lume pips aren't centred properly on the diver's. Expected better on a GS. Not the first time I've seen it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job they advertised it being that wonky too so you know what you're getting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable really. If they can't even be arsed to make a GS perfect then there is no hope, is there?


That’s pretty bad. I’d even notice that. And on a GS? Wow


----------



## Davekaye90

Robotaz said:


> That’s pretty bad. I’d even notice that. And on a GS? Wow


Yeah the pip on my 213 might be the tiniest bit off, but I can't really tell one way or the other without a macro shot. That's pretty blatant though.


----------



## BobMartian

Don Draper wore Omega


----------



## brandon\

Any news on that new line of Seiko 6? They’re supposed to be an enhanced Seiko 5.


----------



## Davekaye90

BobMartian said:


> Don Draper wore Omega


I'd imagine the upper crust at the time would've considered Seiko watches to be junk. Despite them embarrassing the Swiss at their own observatory trials by the end of the '60s, that was still well before Sony and Toyota changed ideas about Japanese quality.


----------



## BobMartian

Don Draper is a fictional character…


----------



## brandon\

BobMartian said:


> Don Draper is a fictional character…


Only if you let him be. Kind of like Santa.


----------



## clyde_frog

If Seiko are going to advertise new and upcoming watches with misalignments, and they do this regularly (if you go back through this thread and look at their marketing shots you'll see it often enough), you should expect negativity in response. For some reason some of you lot think it's totally acceptable, even on Grand Seiko apparently. A lot of us Seiko fans definitely have some type of Stockholm Syndrome going on. I'm just praying my SSC813 will be fine when it arrives.


----------



## just3pieces

brandon\ said:


> Any news on that new line of Seiko 6? They’re supposed to be an enhanced Seiko 5.


Seiko 6??? Where did you hear these rumors? 🤔


----------



## fillerbunny

I'm excited to find out what the sixth feature is! A scratch-resistant crystal, perhaps?


----------



## h_zee13

clyde_frog said:


> Lume pips aren't centred properly on the diver's. Expected better on a GS. Not the first time I've seen it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job they advertised it being that wonky too so you know what you're getting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable really. If they can't even be arsed to make a GS perfect then there is no hope, is there?





Robotaz said:


> That’s pretty bad. I’d even notice that. And on a GS? Wow




I had the SPB147 and currently have the SPB213. The lume pip seems off center but only because of the angle the light hits it. It’s actually centered, but if the light is coming from the right, then it looks like it is too much to the right and vise versa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian

Is there a thread for the most defective Seiko? 

I've purchased maybe 8 but never had any issues. Other than the rubber strap that came with my SBDX001 stiffened and fell apart after 6 years.


----------



## VincentG

I bought this Nov 1979 6309-7049 in slightly used condition in 1981, I still have it, it has never been opened, it was retired as my dive watch after about four years. When I bought it I was not WIS, my divemaster had one and I thought it was so cool. After finding my inner WIS I have owned too many watches to count and I never really focused on Seiko until a change in marital status in 2005 forced a liquidation of the bulk of high value watches, I was left mainly with watches I had a real history with or ones of moderate value (or both). I own maybe 30 Seikos at present and have owned maybe another 20 that I no longer have. I have not one bad story or bad thing to say about any of them. Fanboy yada yada all you want, these watches are the real deal. Just my two cents


----------



## npl_texas




----------



## josayeee

npl_texas said:


> View attachment 16207585


That is nice!! 
Canadian ADs are saying December release. Get it together Canada.


----------



## customseiko

npl_texas said:


> View attachment 16207585


First real world photo I've seen. How are you finding it?


----------



## npl_texas

customseiko said:


> First real world photo I've seen. How are you finding it?


So far so good. It wears really well and it’s pretty light. Looks better in person than photos. Got a notification from Seiko USA that they were in stock and ordered it. Came in 2 days.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

fillerbunny said:


> I'm excited to find out what the sixth feature is! A scratch-resistant crystal, perhaps?


QA


----------



## jimigalahad

npl_texas said:


> View attachment 16207585


Looks great! How do the chrono's look? Easy to see the solar underneath; purple sheen? That's the only thing possibly holding me back.


----------



## npl_texas

jimigalahad said:


> Looks great! How do the chrono's look? Easy to see the solar underneath; purple sheen? That's the only thing possibly holding me back.


Chronos look good. A little small but it’s a 39mm.
Not sure what you mean by seeing the solar underneath? 
I haven’t gotten a purple sheen.


----------



## npl_texas

here’s a photo in better light


----------



## MKN

npl_texas said:


> View attachment 16208757
> 
> 
> here’s a photo in better light


That really looks excellent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007

@hodinky Any info on the BLACK series PROSPEX watches? 

Thanks!


----------



## Davekaye90

npl_texas said:


> Chronos look good. A little small but it’s a 39mm.
> Not sure what you mean by seeing the solar underneath?
> I haven’t gotten a purple sheen.


You can see the solar panels under the subdials where it collects light. Citizen is much better at hiding that.


----------



## clyde_frog

npl_texas said:


> View attachment 16207585


Nice to see they've been released. Can't be too much longer now before I get notified about mine being sent out. Also nice to see the tachymeter is etched in, as I couldn't tell from Seiko's photos.

How do you think the bracelet matches the case? This was one thing I kind of have reservations about.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

clyde_frog said:


> Also nice to see the tachymeter is etched in, as I couldn't tell from Seiko's photos.


That is my favorite detail on this watch and of the midsize solar divers from earlier this year.


----------



## npl_texas

clyde_frog said:


> Nice to see they've been released. Can't be too much longer now before I get notified about mine being sent out. Also nice to see the tachymeter is etched in, as I couldn't tell from Seiko's photos.
> 
> How do you think the bracelet matches the case? This was one thing I kind of have reservations about.


----------



## joseph80

Nice to finally see some pics of this one. Some images gathered from the internet


----------



## 74notserpp

Came across this on an Aussie website.

Asian Region Limited Edition Samurai SRPH43k available mid December 2021.

I’m a sucker for anything with some orange.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hson

npl_texas said:


> So far so good. It wears really well and it’s pretty light. Looks better in person than photos. Got a notification from Seiko USA that they were in stock and ordered it. Came in 2 days.


Thanks for the review. It looks good from the photos but I was sceptical about recommending it to a friend. Now I'm convinced .


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

fillerbunny said:


> I'm excited to find out what the sixth feature is! A scratch-resistant crystal, perhaps?


The sixth feature will be: no misalignment. 







(Never gonna happen, you knew it already.)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fillerbunny

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> The sixth feature will be: no misalignment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Never gonna happen, you knew it already.)
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


I rarely hear anyone complain about alignment on the 5s, and random googling brought up pretty spot-on examples. Perhaps "cheap" watches just don't get scrutinised like the "pro" models.


----------



## BTNMNKI

fillerbunny said:


> I rarely hear anyone complain about alignment on the 5s, and random googling brought up pretty spot-on examples. Perhaps "cheap" watches just don't get scrutinised like the "pro" models.


I _think _mine might have some, but its hard to tell as its only visible from certain angles, and the way the light hits the polished outer bevel of the indices also tricks the eyes. Either way, it doesn't bother me enough to start fussing about.


----------



## ddaly12

npl_texas said:


> View attachment 16208757
> 
> 
> here’s a photo in better light


That’s gonna be tough to avoid!!! Looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

fillerbunny said:


> I rarely hear anyone complain about alignment on the 5s, and random googling brought up pretty spot-on examples. Perhaps "cheap" watches just don't get scrutinised like the "pro" models.


Sorry, this was a bad joke - but it had to be done on Seikos expense. Man, look at that GS piece couple of posts above! It’s Maximus ridiculous - how much du they charge for this misaligned piece? How are you going to trust their „attention to detail“, when they deliver something like this as an Ad photo!? Moreso, we all know their different levels of misalignment by own, empiric measures! I like Seiko, really. Own 2 myself. And I had a Seiko 5 once, it indeed showed no signs of misalignment. /offtopic

I really like what they do to the xwillards. I like the ne frosty dial colors


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Galaga

74notserpp said:


> Came across this on an Aussie website.
> 
> Asian Region Limited Edition Samurai SRPH43k available mid December 2021.
> 
> I’m a sucker for anything with some orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Link?


----------



## 74notserpp

Galaga said:


> Link?


 https://www.gregoryjewellers.com.a...omatic-43mm-blue-dial-silicone-strap-srph43k/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

74notserpp said:


> https://www.gregoryjewellers.com.a...omatic-43mm-blue-dial-silicone-strap-srph43k/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## fillerbunny

74notserpp said:


> https://www.gregoryjewellers.com.au...omatic-43mm-blue-dial-silicone-strap-srph43k/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't realise it was blue. That's an... interesting colour scheme.


----------



## imslade

joseph80 said:


> Nice to finally see some pics of this one. Some images gathered from the internet
> View attachment 16209418
> 
> View attachment 16209414
> 
> View attachment 16209417
> 
> View attachment 16209415
> 
> View attachment 16209416
> 
> View attachment 16209413


Nice pics... I will soon hear about my black dial coming but can't help but think the panda is cool... get both?


----------



## 74notserpp

fillerbunny said:


> I didn't realise it was blue. That's an... interesting colour scheme.


Would need to see some more pics, preferably real life ones, but I actually don’t mind blue and orange.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

imslade said:


> Nice pics... I will soon hear about my black dial coming but can't help but think the panda is cool... get both?





joseph80 said:


> Nice to finally see some pics of this one. Some images gathered from the internet
> View attachment 16209418
> 
> View attachment 16209414
> 
> View attachment 16209417
> 
> View attachment 16209415
> 
> View attachment 16209416
> 
> View attachment 16209413


I quite like that white and black. Do we know what the lug to lug is on these?

And I would assume places like gnomon and seiya will be selling these fairly soon?


----------



## yonsson

clyde_frog said:


> Lume pips aren't centred properly on the diver's. Expected better on a GS. Not the first time I've seen it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job they advertised it being that wonky too so you know what you're getting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable really. If they can't even be arsed to make a GS perfect then there is no hope, is there?



















Took these pics of my SBGX335 last week. No issues here.


----------



## 6L35

clyde_frog said:


> Lume pips aren't centred properly on the diver's. Expected better on a GS. Not the first time I've seen it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job they advertised it being that wonky too so you know what you're getting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable really. If they can't even be arsed to make a GS perfect then there is no hope, is there?




























AFAIK it's the same watch.






グランドセイコー(Grand Seiko) スポーツコレクション | 三愛時計店 | ブランド腕時計の正規販売店紹介サイトGressive/グレッシブ


正規販売店と腕時計の専門サイトGressive/グレッシブに掲載中の「三愛時計店」がおすすめする「グランドセイコー(Grand Seiko) スポーツコレクション 」のページです。




www.gressive.jp


----------



## clyde_frog

6L35 said:


> AFAIK it's the same watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> グランドセイコー(Grand Seiko) スポーツコレクション | 三愛時計店 | ブランド腕時計の正規販売店紹介サイトGressive/グレッシブ
> 
> 
> 正規販売店と腕時計の専門サイトGressive/グレッシブに掲載中の「三愛時計店」がおすすめする「グランドセイコー(Grand Seiko) スポーツコレクション 」のページです。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gressive.jp


Sorry, what's your point?


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16212831
> 
> View attachment 16212852
> 
> Tools these pics of my SBGX335 last week. No issues here.


I am glad yours is ok, clearly the one I posted definitely isn't ok though, and is exactly the same as Seiko's photo showing a head on shot with the same issue.


----------



## yonsson

clyde_frog said:


> I am glad yours is ok, clearly the one I posted definitely isn't ok though, and is exactly the same as Seiko's photo showing a head on shot with the same issue.


Yeah well. Your first pic is definitely a prototype.
We all want everything lining up of course, regardless of price point. That being said I’ve had Rolexes that haven’t lined up. The issue with SEIKO isn’t that they don’t always line up, it’s that it seems to be a luck of the draw. They might not line up, while Rolex and others not lining up happens but it’s rare.

I have also seen Tudors that have non centered lume pips.


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> Yeah well. Your first pic is definitely a prototype.


lol no it isn't. It's from a thread a new owner made on WUS.



yonsson said:


> We all want everything lining up of course, regardless of price point. That being said I’ve had Rolexes that haven’t lined up. The issue with SEIKO isn’t that they don’t always line up, it’s that it seems to be a luck of the draw. They might not line up, while Rolex and others not lining up happens but it’s rare.
> 
> I have also seen Tudors that have non centered lume pips.


So have I. It's not only Seiko doing this. GS seem to be the only luxury manufacturer advertising their watches with misalignments though. I don't see Rolex putting out marketing images like that


----------



## yonsson

It’s not hard to find misalignments on Instagram.


----------



## yonsson

clyde_frog said:


> lol no it isn't. It's from a thread a new owner made on WUS.


I mean the second one of course, not the first one. SEIKO only has pics of prototypes on the website.


----------



## clyde_frog

And why would they make it misaligned on purpose? Also the Rolex's above aren't their own marketing photos are they?


----------



## yonsson

clyde_frog said:


> And why would they make it misaligned on purpose?


SEIKO? On the website? They don’t look for details like that. They don’t think anyone will notice and write about it on a watch forum. 😂


----------



## clyde_frog

They'll notice when they make the same misalignment on a real one and you can see it from 10 meters away. 😂Seriously though, a lot these images are made by computer aren't they? They don't look like photos to me a lot of the time but CG. If this is the case then they should be perfect. They aren't hand drawn. I really do think they do it on purpose to lower peoples expectations. If the image used is a photo, they should be using their most perfect example,

This is the kind of thing I'm talking about:


----------



## yonsson

clyde_frog said:


> They'll notice when they make the same misalignment on a real one and you can see it from 10 meters away. 😂Seriously though, a lot these images are made by computer aren't they? They don't look like photos to me a lot of the time but CG. If this is the case then they should be perfect. They aren't hand drawn. I really do think they do it on purpose to lower peoples expectations. If the image used is a photo, they should be using their most perfect example,
> 
> This is the kind of thing I'm talking about:


Production, marketing and QC are three completely different things. If the QC and production is great, then marketing misses like this won’t matter. So SEIKO has three things they need to get right, you only have one of them missing the goal for you to find something being wrong.

I’m not saying it’s OK, I’m just saying most won’t notice, SEIKO clearly doesn’t.
That being said, production is mostly right, so fix the “QC-issue” and the marketing will have an easier job.


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> Production, marketing and QC are three completely different things. If the QC and production is great, then marketing misses like this won’t matter. So SEIKO has three things they need to get right, you only have one of them missing the goal for you to find something being wrong.
> 
> I’m not saying it’s OK, I’m just saying most won’t notice, SEIKO clearly doesn’t.


You'd think since marketing is generally the first stage in a customer forming their decision to buy a watch, the marketing department would try to attract the customer to the watch, instead of making the customer laugh at them. But as you say, many people don't notice or care. That image I posted above though, and there are others like it, is just completely amateur. Images like that shouldn't make it out into public view.


----------



## yonsson

Its not an issue that only includes SEIKO.


----------



## BobMartian

It’s safe to assume those Rolex and most on IG are replicas.


----------



## yonsson

clyde_frog said:


> You'd think since marketing is generally the first stage in a customer forming their decision to buy a watch, the marketing department would try to attract the customer to the watch, instead of making the customer laugh at them. But as you say, many people don't notice or care.


That’s why most (higher end) Swiss brands use renderings and not photos.


----------



## yonsson

BobMartian said:


> It’s safe to assume those Rolex and most on IG are replicas.


Absolutely not. Pics taken exclusively from dealers.


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> That’s why most Swiss brands use renderings andnot photos.


Aren't Seiko regularly using renderings too though? As I said, I can't tell, but a lot of their images look artificial to me.


----------



## Chrono Brewer

Reminder: most people historically and in the world today are primarily concerned with finding adequate food and shelter. Not diminishing details on luxury purchases -- just glad we have only first-world problems.


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16213041
> 
> 
> Its not an issue that only includes SEIKO.


I've seen even worse than that with Tudor. I took a photo from a dealer window and posted it on here years ago. I doubt I'd be able to find it now.


----------



## yonsson

BobMartian said:


> It’s safe to assume those Rolex and most on IG are replicas.



























Some (clearly) dealer photos for you


----------



## yonsson

clyde_frog said:


> Aren't Seiko regularly using renderings too though? As I said, I can't tell, but a lot of their images look artificial to me.


Sometimes, but not the photos you posted.


----------



## 6L35

clyde_frog said:


> Sorry, what's your point?


The point is in the middle, obviously.


----------



## jmnav

clyde_frog said:


> That's reaching a bit. If you're going altitude diving you're wearing a dive computer 100%.


Uhhh... no, not necessarily (well, yes, of course yes... but there are oldies round here that may have dived in altitude with just tables, depth gauges and wristwatches ).


----------



## clyde_frog

@yonsson



clyde_frog said:


> Just seen these in a jewellers window, both misaligned at 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue one was alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That LHD was a mess.


----------



## mi6_

The Grand Seiko photos had the lume pip in the wrong position (not centered within the 12 o’clock triangle marking). The photos of the Rolex and Tudor watches have BEZEL MISALIGNMENT, a totally different problem. It’s easy for bezel misalignment to happen (on any brand), but I’ve only seen Seiko actually put the lumed bezel pip off-center within the bezel markings with regular frequency. Other brands may have this problem too, but definitely seems more common with Seiko.


----------



## clyde_frog

6L35 said:


> The point is in the middle, obviously.


Are you trying to show that the pip looks misaligned from the side views when it's fine from directly in front? Even though I showed a photo of the other watch being misaligned when taken from directly in front of it?


----------



## valuewatchguy

clyde_frog said:


> @yonsson
> 
> 
> 
> That LHD was a mess.


after years of Seiko conditioning.....those dont look that bad!?


----------



## 6L35

clyde_frog said:


> Are you trying to show that the pip looks misaligned from the side views when it's fine from directly in front? Even though I showed a photo of the other watch being misaligned when taken from directly in front of it?


If reality conforms to the picture, that watch was a firm candidate for a return. I wouldn't even had thought of taking a picture to post it, just had returned that lemon. 

"Thou shalt not buy Seiko online"


----------



## percysmith

clyde_frog said:


> Lume pips aren't centred properly on the diver's. Expected better on a GS. Not the first time I've seen it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job they advertised it being that wonky too so you know what you're getting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable really. If they can't even be arsed to make a GS perfect then there is no hope, is there?


I was about to say it seems Seiko has transferred all its quality manufacturing to Grand Seiko and left Seiko like a second growth wine.

However it seems even Grand Seiko isn't guarantee of quality.

Uptick got misaligned bezel:


----------



## Dopamina

clyde_frog said:


> They'll notice when they make the same misalignment on a real one and you can see it from 10 meters away. Seriously though, a lot these images are made by computer aren't they? They don't look like photos to me a lot of the time but CG. If this is the case then they should be perfect. They aren't hand drawn. I really do think they do it on purpose to lower peoples expectations. If the image used is a photo, they should be using their most perfect example,
> 
> This is the kind of thing I'm talking about:


I know seiko does insert misalignments, I have a skx like that and I am too lazy to fix it, but this you posted is just one click short to complete a full rotation. It is not a real picture. Intentional?

Enviado de meu SM-G780G usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

percysmith said:


> I was about to say it seems Seiko has transferred all its quality manufacturing to Grand Seiko and left Seiko like a second growth wine.
> 
> However it seems even Grand Seiko isn't guarantee of quality.
> 
> Uptick got misaligned bezel:


Rolex and Omega also **** misaligned watches and no one complains. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GirchyGirchy

*****, can we get back to whining about the 3 o' clock lume pip instead?


----------



## Rice and Gravy

FYI the JDM versions of the Prospex Speedtimer Solar Chronographs should be available via gnomon in the next 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Eisenhorn76

mi6_ said:


> The Grand Seiko photos had the lume pip in the wrong position (not centered within the 12 o’clock triangle marking). The photos of the Rolex and Tudor watches have BEZEL MISALIGNMENT, a totally different problem. It’s easy for bezel misalignment to happen (on any brand), but I’ve only seen Seiko actually put the lumed bezel pip off-center within the bezel markings with regular frequency. Other brands may have this problem too, but definitely seems more common with Seiko.


It’s disappointing. Even cheaper Swiss makers get their lumed bezel pips centered and it’s embarrassing when it’s on a GS like someone showed here. It feels bad because we all love the brand. 

That’s why I prefer the new MarineMasters. They’ve got a lumed triangle instead of a pip, although some people detest the lumed 3 o’clock pip they tacked on to comply with ISO standards.


----------



## Watchyouloved

It's Seto Kaiba Versus Yami Yugi in Seiko's New 'Yu-Gi-Oh!' Watch Release


Limited to 300 pieces.




hypebeast.com


----------



## Watchyouloved

*Seiko X Yu-Gi-Oh! Collaboration*


----------



## Watchyouloved

I don’t think any of you senior citizens can complain about this one since the colors aren’t crazy even though the one piece models had some really low key ones in there but you guys were still freaking out over the colors 🙄 anyways I’m out of this collab for the sheer reason that it’s quartz 🤪


----------



## Kev161

Watchyouloved said:


> I don’t think any of you senior citizens can complain about this one since the colors aren’t crazy even though the one piece models had some really low key ones in there but you guys were still freaking out over the colors 🙄 anyways I’m out of this collab for the sheer reason that it’s quartz 🤪


----------



## MtnClymbr

I see some of the speed timers are now available on Seiko’s US site. My text message said limited quantities though? What gives??


----------



## Watchyouloved

Kev161 said:


>


----------



## yonsson

MtnClymbr said:


> I see some of the speed timers are now available on Seiko’s US site. My text message said limited quantities though? What gives??


Limited quantities for now, if you are talking about the solar models. Mine is on its way.


----------



## Tanker G1

clyde_frog said:


> Lume pips aren't centred properly on the diver's. Expected better on a GS. Not the first time I've seen it though.


I saw your post a couple days ago and looked at the pics referenced. I didn't reply because the conversation had moved on but I see it's come back up so here's my 2 cents. 

In none of the 4 pictures posted by yonsson you referenced or the picture you posted that I've included below do I see conclusive proof of the lume pip not being centered. It appears to be off center because the triangle is concave and the light direction creates an illusion. I have a GS diver with a centered pip and I can make it look off center in either direction with a flashlight. Do GS watches occasionally have QC issues? Of course they do, but I don't think the pic below shows one. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Nighthawk23

SRPH23








SRPH25


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Rice and Gravy said:


> FYI the JDM versions of the Prospex Speedtimer Solar Chronographs should be available via gnomon in the next 1-2 weeks.


While having no day of the week in that movement makes a JDM model no different than an international release, at least it is another source for any of us considering one but have not ordered yet.


----------



## MrDisco99

Mr. James Duffy said:


> While having no day of the week in that movement makes a JDM model no different than an international release, at least it is another source for any of us considering one but have not ordered yet.


Yeah... but it'll be more expensive because it has a JDM reference number.


----------



## Commisar

Nighthawk23 said:


> SRPH23
> View attachment 16215157
> 
> SRPH25
> 
> View attachment 16215158


Ah there they are

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Anyone know what's going on with these?


----------



## imslade

hodinky said:


> *SBDL085
> View attachment 16141217
> 
> SBDL087
> View attachment 16141221
> 
> SBDL089
> View attachment 16141222
> 
> SBDL091
> View attachment 16141224
> 
> SBSA145
> View attachment 16141225
> 
> View attachment 16141226
> 
> View attachment 16141228
> 
> SBSA147
> View attachment 16141231
> 
> View attachment 16141234
> 
> View attachment 16141235
> *


Good grief. Just bought the black dial and the white panda dial... couldn't make up my mind and could see these becoming scarcer since I keep seeing "sold out" after a few days. Two watches are better than one! Will I keep both or catch and release? I'll let you know.


----------



## One-Seventy

imslade said:


> Good grief. Just bought the black dial and the white panda dial... couldn't make up my mind and could see these becoming scarcer since I keep seeing "sold out" after a few days. Two watches are better than one! Will I keep both or catch and release? I'll let you know.


Opportunity to make a little cash on the side?


----------



## Watchyouloved

One-Seventy said:


> Opportunity to make a little cash on the side?


Don’t think you’d make anything on a non limited release!


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Watchyouloved said:


> Don’t think you’d make anything on a non limited release!


You wouldn't even break-even. Most ADs give minimum 10% discount


----------



## Watchyouloved

SKYWATCH007 said:


> You wouldn't even break-even. Most ADs give minimum 10% discount


Lol yeah exactly. You’d be lucky to even make your money back after wearing most seiko and grand seiko models. Other than limited editions or out of production watches, you’d be hard pressed to break even.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

One-Seventy said:


> imslade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief. Just bought the black dial and the white panda dial... couldn't make up my mind and could see these becoming scarcer since I keep seeing "sold out" after a few days. Two watches are better than one! Will I keep both or catch and release? I'll let you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Opportunity to make a little cash on the side?
Click to expand...

Nah, it is an opportunity to decide which better fits your lifestyle and collection and an opportunity to offer a LNIB example to another watch enthusiast at retail price. (...but if you bought them at a discount and want to make a nominal profit to cover your efforts, I get it.)


----------



## Saswatch

Nighthawk23 said:


> SRPH23
> View attachment 16215157


So close to perfection for me.


----------



## yonsson

The sun sets @ 16:20 so will take better pics when I get the opportunity. Initial thought is NICE.


----------



## jswing

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16216831
> 
> The sun sets @ 16:20 so will take better pics when I get the opportunity. Initial thought is NICE.


Nice. I keep getting emails from Seiko USA that it's in stock ready to ship, but by the time I hit purchase they're already sold out. No worries, I'll get one soon enough, probably from Japan. Is the dial pure white?


----------



## yonsson

jswing said:


> Nice. I keep getting emails from Seiko USA that Is the dial pure white?


It sure looked white during the sunset.


----------



## Watchyouloved

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16216831
> 
> The sun sets @ 16:20 so will take better pics when I get the opportunity. Initial thought is NICE.


Ahh please Seiko make an automatic version of this one!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Watchyouloved said:


> Ahh please Seiko make an automatic version of this one!


I do not think that is likely in a similar size without a new or resurrected chronograph movement. The 8R chronograph caliber is just too much of a thick boy.


----------



## hoss

Watchyouloved said:


> Ahh please Seiko make an automatic version of this one!


Make a Pogue automatic Pepsi version with the gold dial and I will buy 2 Pogues.


----------



## One-Seventy

SKYWATCH007 said:


> You wouldn't even break-even. Most ADs give minimum 10% discount


I was being tongue-in-cheek (although a few folks might have given it some thought ) reflecting on how anything that has even any remote interest beyond background these days gets hoovered up by traders and spat back out again for outrageous pricing. The black-and-white one is already out of stock at most UK dealers. Unlimited-production watches get turned over by scalpers too - I remember the steel G-Shocks going for 2x for the first six months. People paid, because they were desperate, but a year later, Casio was offering coupons on them!


----------



## bangahhh

SKYWATCH007 said:


> View attachment 16215394
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what's going on with these?


That's an interesting find. Just purchased a black series SRPH11 (Samurai), but I would love to add a black series 62mas. Will keep my eye out for a "SPB253" - thanks!


----------



## bangahhh

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16216831
> 
> The sun sets @ 16:20 so will take better pics when I get the opportunity. Initial thought is NICE.


Beautiful watch. Had my eye on this for a while. How does the bracelet feel?


----------



## bangahhh

Nighthawk23 said:


> SRPH23
> View attachment 16215157
> 
> SRPH25
> 
> View attachment 16215158


These look great! Was never a fan of these on Seiko's canvas strap. The mesh bracelet actually looks like a good match!


----------



## Watchyouloved

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I do not think that is likely in a similar size without a new or resurrected chronograph movement. The 8R chronograph caliber is just too much of a thick boy.


Yeah you’re right about that. It’d be 16mm thick! Like this one they made before:


----------



## Watchyouloved

hoss said:


> Make a Pogue automatic Pepsi version with the gold dial and I will buy 2 Pogues.


I’m pretty sure that will be the annual reissues one of these years and Seiko will charge $4k for it easy


----------



## Watchyouloved

@yonsson Do you guys think the SPB259 will restock again in another wave or 2? The Seiko website says notify me when back in stock instead of taking it off the website once it sold. Also, says releases in November but the website and some AD’s got them in late October as if seiko released a batch early but will probably most likely release more throughout this month? What do you guys think?


----------



## hoss

Watchyouloved said:


> I’m pretty sure that will be the annual reissues one of these years and Seiko will charge $4k for it easy


Maybe Seiko will charge $1,000 to $2,000 for a reissue Pogue. Anything more than that would be overpriced. I hope that it’s not going to be so expensive because I really want to buy one or two for myself to wear.


----------



## yonsson

bangahhh said:


> Beautiful watch. Had my eye on this for a while. How does the bracelet feel?


It’s OK. Pin system but stiff enough. Thickness is nice.


----------



## yonsson

Watchyouloved said:


> @yonsson Do you guys think the SPB259 will restock again in another wave or 2? The Seiko website says notify me when back in stock instead of taking it off the website once it sold. Also, says releases in November but the website and some AD’s got them in late October as if seiko released a batch early but will probably most likely release more throughout this month? What do you guys think?


Restock here is December, I don’t k ow about the US schedule.


----------



## yonsson

SSC813


----------



## Watchyouloved

hoss said:


> Maybe Seiko will charge $1,000 to $2,000 for a reissue Pogue. Anything more than that would be overpriced. I hope that it’s not going to be so expensive because I really want to buy one or two for myself to wear.


Maybe I mean the other chronograph they did was over $3k close to $4k and I’m assuming if they did a reissue it would use the 8R movement and that would be costly. The alpinist reissue was a simple with date model and nothing else but it still cost $3k


----------



## Watchyouloved

yonsson said:


> Restock here is December, I don’t k ow about the US schedule.


Ah gotcha. Well, I just saw it’s been taken down from the U.S. site so hopefully restock is in December here as well!


----------



## Mmpaste

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16218107
> View attachment 16218108
> View attachment 16218109
> View attachment 16218110
> 
> SSC813


Dang, these are cool. Good size, solar, did I say good size? I'm excited to see some rl posts of the others. Each has its own charm.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Mmpaste said:


> Dang, these are cool. Good size, solar, did I say good size? I'm excited to see some rl posts of the others. Each has its own charm.


And looks just like a Daytona!


----------



## MtnClymbr

Mmpaste said:


> Dang, these are cool. Good size, solar, did I say good size? I'm excited to see some rl posts of the others. Each has its own charm.


I’m still unsure about these. Something doesn’t sit right with me and I can’t place it. Maybe it’s “too white” for me? The white is like- really really white- or so it looks to be. Like the whitest white out there if that makes sense.

Edit: funny thing though. If these were a “limited edition” I’d probably want one like yesterday haha. Weird…


----------



## Watchyouloved

MtnClymbr said:


> I’m still unsure about these. Something doesn’t sit right with me and I can’t place it. Maybe it’s “too white” for me? The white is like- really really white- or so it looks to be. Like the whitest white out there if that makes sense.
> 
> Edit: funny thing though. If these were a “limited edition” I’d probably want one like yesterday haha. Weird…


Yeah that always happens lol the thing that looks off to me is the bottom sub dial is smaller than the other 2. I wish they were all the same size.


----------



## jswing

MtnClymbr said:


> I’m still unsure about these. Something doesn’t sit right with me and I can’t place it. Maybe it’s “too white” for me? The white is like- really really white- or so it looks to be. Like the whitest white out there if that makes sense.
> 
> Edit: funny thing though. If these were a “limited edition” I’d probably want one like yesterday haha. Weird…


Funny, that's what I like about it. I've bought a few watches I thought would have white dials based on original pics (ie SPB213) only to realize they're actually off white, silver, champagne, or anything other than just plain white. I'm looking forward to getting this as a true white dial watch.


----------



## kungfuleg

When I saw it on this forum, I was like "yeah." Now that it's here, I'm like "oh yeah."


----------



## Cover Drive

These new ‘Speedtimers’ look okay, but are they really Speedtimers compared to the 6139s and 6138s?


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16218107
> View attachment 16218108
> View attachment 16218109
> View attachment 16218110
> 
> SSC813


Really nice. Still no date from the dealer for me but they told me mid November when I placed my pre-order weeks ago and I was getting one from their first batch of 50. Probably not too much longer. I like how they left "Solar" off the dial btw, and it's just the logos.


----------



## clyde_frog

kungfuleg said:


> View attachment 16218517
> 
> 
> When I saw it on this forum, I was like "yeah." Now that it's here, I'm like "oh yeah."


Yeah, I pre-ordered this as soon as I saw it for the first time, well a couple of days later. Never done that before.



Cover Drive said:


> These new ‘Speedtimers’ look okay, but are they really Speedtimers compared to the 6139s and 6138s?


Not really, they look nothing like them, I'm not bothered about the "recreation" aspect at all though. It's just a nice looking watch to me.


----------



## yonsson

clyde_frog said:


> I like how they left "Solar" off the dial btw, and it's just the logos.


Agree! The X doesn’t bother me at all with this model. They could have skipped the date since it’s so small and has a weird placement but other than that I have no complaints.


----------



## VincentG

kungfuleg said:


> View attachment 16218517
> 
> 
> When I saw it on this forum, I was like "yeah." Now that it's here, I'm like "oh yeah."


Gorgeous watch, what does the caseback look like?


----------



## kungfuleg

VincentG said:


> Gorgeous watch, what does the caseback look like?


Plain, unremarkable flat steel. Not even a seiko wave. Guess that makes sense, it not being a diver.


----------



## jswing

clyde_frog said:


> Really nice. Still no date from the dealer for me but they told me mid November when I placed my pre-order weeks ago and I was getting one from their first batch of 50. Probably not too much longer. I like how they left "Solar" off the dial btw, and it's just the logos.


Woke up to an email that mine is in, coming from Japan so it'll probably be a week before I get it, but seeing these pics has me psyched.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

hoss said:


> Maybe Seiko will charge $1,000 to $2,000 for a reissue Pogue. Anything more than that would be overpriced. I hope that it’s not going to be so expensive because I really want to buy one or two for myself to wear.


Are you kidding? Assuming you're talking mechanical, there's no freakin' way they'd be that cheap. It'd be $3k minimum, but would more likely be an LE that's $4k+.


----------



## valuewatchguy

GirchyGirchy said:


> Are you kidding? Assuming you're talking mechanical, there's no freakin' way they'd be that cheap. It'd be $3k minimum, but would more likely be an LE that's $4k+.


The days of LE seikos in normal price structures is long gone. 4K for a mechanical chrono from seiko is a pure minimum (for LE). Though the new speedtimers like SBEC009 are less than 3K USD.


----------



## Watchyouloved

hoss said:


> Maybe Seiko will charge $1,000 to $2,000 for a reissue Pogue. Anything more than that would be overpriced. I hope that it’s not going to be so expensive because I really want to buy one or two for myself to wear.


I think a full PVD gold pogue would look pretty badass 😂😅


----------



## jon0830

View attachment 16215158

[/QUOTE]


Nighthawk23 said:


> SRPH23
> View attachment 16215157
> 
> SRPH25
> 
> View attachment 16215158


These look great. I was waiting for the tribute to the snk809. Are there any specs for dimensions? unfortunately i'm assuming they will be the same size as the new field watch seiko 5 which is just under 39mm. But with these long lugs its a lug to lug of about 48... much larger than the 43mm lug to lug of the snk809 (which I find appealing due to its size)


----------



## 6L35

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16218107
> View attachment 16218108
> View attachment 16218109
> View attachment 16218110
> 
> SSC813


About one hour ago I had it in my hands. Wonderful watch. But I'm not looking for a quartz chronograph now.


----------



## Nighthawk23

jon0830 said:


> View attachment 16215158
> 
> 
> These look great. I was waiting for the tribute to the snk809. Are there any specs for dimensions? unfortunately i'm assuming they will be the same size as the new field watch seiko 5 which is just under 39mm. But with these long lugs its a lug to lug of about 48... much larger than the 43mm lug to lug of the snk809 (which I find appealing due to its size)


I found them from Seiko Philippines site and they are already available there. The case size is similar to the SRPG series with the curved Hardlex.









Seiko Watch Corporation


The world’s first GPS solar watch. By connecting to the GPS network, the Astron adjusts at the touch of a button to your time zone and, by taking all the energy it needs from light alone, never needs a battery change.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## Tolmia

Nighthawk23 said:


> I found them from Seiko Philippines site and they are already available there. The case size is similar to the SRPG series with the curved Hardlex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> The world’s first GPS solar watch. By connecting to the GPS network, the Astron adjusts at the touch of a button to your time zone and, by taking all the energy it needs from light alone, never needs a battery change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com


I wish they could make this closer to 12mm thick. However, my hard rule against getting thick watches helps balance the budget…


----------



## Nighthawk23

Tolmia said:


> I wish they could make this closer to 12mm thick. However, my hard rule against getting thick watches helps balance the budget…


The crystal contributes to the overall thickness of the watch. It would have been around 11mm if the crystal’s flat. An option perhaps is to eventually change it into a flat sapphire?


----------



## TraserH3

Can wait for the Srq035 speed timer! Really love the pushers and dial


----------



## Ginseng108

Got to try on the SSC813 today. It's as fabulous in the metal as it is in pictures. The angled bevel on the tach scale is slick and adds nice visual interest. Legibility is excellent and the watch feels solid and dense while being a compact 39mm case size. This is a winner!
Oh, and the bracelet is heavy, solid, and tight. Clasp is micro adjust only, not tool-less.


----------



## 6L35

Ginseng108 said:


> Got to try on the SSC813 today. It's as fabulous in the metal as it is in pictures. The angled bevel on the tach scale is slick and adds nice visual interest. Legibility is excellent and the watch feels solid and dense while being a compact 39mm case size. This is a winner!
> Oh, and the bracelet is heavy, solid, and tight. Clasp is micro adjust only, not tool-less.
> View attachment 16222947


I tried it last Friday and it's a wonderful piece. Two things I don't like: The reflectivity of the subdials and the polished flank, I'd rather prefer it brushed. 

The case form is perfect.


----------



## Chronopolis

Ginseng108 said:


> Got to try on the SSC813 today. It's as fabulous in the metal as it is in pictures. The angled bevel on the tach scale is slick and adds nice visual interest. Legibility is excellent and the watch feels solid and dense while being a compact 39mm case size. This is a winner!
> Oh, and the bracelet is heavy, solid, and tight. Clasp is micro adjust only, not tool-less.
> View attachment 16222947


Datz a looker !


----------



## braidn

Watchyouloved said:


> I think a full PVD gold pogue would look pretty badass 😂😅


Yes PLS 🙏


----------



## Ginseng108

6L35 said:


> I tried it last Friday and it's a wonderful piece. Two things I don't like: The reflectivity of the subdials and the polished flank, I'd rather prefer it brushed.
> The case form is perfect.


I found the polished sides of the case to provide important textural contrast against the brushed top surface. As you can see, the case overall has significantly fewer surfaces than the SNR029. There are three planes on the side case of the SNR029 and this allows for an attractive polished-brushed-polished finish.
I think Seiko made a good choice here because if the case were brushed overall, it would lack that sparkle that, frankly, gives it the impression of being a "baby Daytona." In fact, I think it's damn likely to be casually mistaken for a panda Daytona.
I think I would even have accepted the infamous polished center links.
BTW, I also tried on the blue/black SSC8115. Very nice as well. The red enamel fill on the tachy scale up to 250 is really striking.
I think this is one series that almost makes sense to own two models. And they're inexpensive enough to do so.


----------



## yonsson

SSC813 Will stop spamming now.


----------



## clyde_frog

I've been watching a few videos and seeing all the pics. Going to start getting a bit impatient soon.


----------



## Watchyouloved

I want some new clean dial dressy models with leather straps and small case sizes and also some new vintage styles and case sized divers !! Ahhh


----------



## mi6_

Watchyouloved said:


> I want some new clean dial dressy models with leather straps and small case sizes and also some new vintage styles and case sized divers !! Ahhh


Seiko's released several 38.5mm Cocktail Times dress watches the past 2-3 years. The SPB143 at 40.5mm is fairly vintage sized as well as the new 38.5mm Solar Diver (SNE569 and family). It's all out there already...


----------



## Watchyouloved

mi6_ said:


> Seiko's released several 38.5mm Cocktail Times dress watches the past 2-3 years. The SPB143 at 40.5mm is fairly vintage sized as well as the new 38.5mm Solar Diver (SNE569 and family). It's all out there already...


Cocktail times aren’t quite my cup of tea, they have the weird mix of numbers for the hour markers. I want a CLEAN DIAL simple 3 hander type with normal markers. I want more king seiko releases. I already have the king seiko reissue now I want more!! SPB143 no…I already have the SLA017 which is more compact than that so why would I want that also?. No solar only automatic for me. I already have a lot of what's been out there soo…..


----------



## Watchyouloved

Yeah I know I have too many watches someone please help me 😂😂😂


----------



## Cover Drive

Watchyouloved said:


> Yeah I know I have too many watches someone please help me 😂😂😂


We all have too many watches!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Watchyouloved said:


> Cocktail times aren’t quite my cup of tea, they have the weird mix of numbers for the hour markers. I want a CLEAN DIAL simple 3 hander type with normal markers. I want more king seiko releases. I already have the king seiko reissue now I want more!! SPB143 no…I already have the SLA017 which is more compact than that so why would I want that also?. No solar only automatic for me. I already have a lot of what's been out there soo…..


Maybe it is time to dive headfirst into the vintage rabbit hole. Based on your posts so far, it sounds like vintage Seikos are within your budget including the cost of service and even factoring in the possibility of getting the occasional lemon.


----------



## demPho

Was able to pick up the new “Sei-tona” SSC813 and I’m in love!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bibbibart

Just „in”. Seldom beauty. The dial under certain angles is simply mesmerizing.


----------



## DPflaumer

bibbibart said:


> Just „in”. Seldom beauty. The dial under certain angles is simply mesmerizing.


I can confirm that I love mine as well. Got it a few weeks ago direct from Seiko USA.


----------



## Commisar

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16223733
> View attachment 16223734
> View attachment 16223735
> View attachment 16223738
> 
> SSC813 Will stop spamming now.


Man that is a good looking chronograph

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madventure

Can't wait for a sporty Prospex GMT steel bezel to arrive. Cause that'd be the logical next step right? After the Presage GMTs an affordable (compared to GS) sporty rotating steel 24 hrs bezel. Explorer GMT style. With the same latest GMT movement that allows setting of the hour hand 👌.


----------



## VincentG

Madventure said:


> Can't wait for a sporty Prospex GMT steel bezel to arrive. Cause that'd be the logical next step right? After the Presage GMTs an affordable (compared to GS) sporty rotating steel 24 hrs bezel. Explorer GMT style. With the same latest GMT movement that allows setting of the hour hand 👌.


I think the new Land Tortoise would be the perfect platform, prospex, 200m, sporty, add a 24h bezel insert, I would be ok with quartz or solar gmt movement.


----------



## MrDisco99

The problem with that 6R64 movement is it has a date subdial which doesn't quite fit the Prospex aesthetic.


----------



## Davekaye90

MrDisco99 said:


> The problem with that 6R64 movement is it has a date subdial which doesn't quite fit the Prospex aesthetic.


They have done a Prospex model using the 6R64 though. It actually debuted in a Landmaster series a few years ago. It wouldn't be too difficult to adapt into a three timezone watch, but it would likely be a thickboy if they want to hit 200m WR. Add at least another mm of case height to the current SARF models.


----------



## josayeee

GMT Prospex Seiko! Let’s make it happen. Automatic would be preferred but I’d settle for a quartz/solar as long as it looks good. Those sharp edge GMTs are 👎 due to that odd dial pattern. The local AD can’t even sell a LNIB on consignment for 2/3rds retail.

#QuartzAlpinistGMT #2022SeikoRelease


----------



## Davekaye90




----------



## emerlin

josayeee said:


> Those sharp edge GMTs are 👎 due to that odd dial pattern. The local AD can’t even sell a LNIB on consignment for 2/3rds retai


Different strokes I guess.... I like the sharp edge GMT. Could you PM the dealer who has it, I will make an inquiry. Do you know what color? Thanks!


----------



## GeoffNA

DPflaumer said:


> I can confirm that I love mine as well. Got it a few weeks ago direct from Seiko USA.
> 
> View attachment 16226778


Can you post a better pic with the strap? Which strap is it? 

Haven't experimented with straps on mine yet.


----------



## yonsson

Davekaye90 said:


> View attachment 16229417
> 
> 
> View attachment 16229419
> 
> 
> View attachment 16229420


One word: Busy.


----------



## hoss

Very busy indeed.


----------



## KhanhVu

Just called an AD near me for a SPB259. You think I will get a discount?


----------



## Mbappe

KhanhVu said:


> Just called an AD near me for a SPB259. You think I will get a discount?


No


----------



## halaku

I just paid full retail to preorder the spb259 no discount at all .AD says end of November or early December 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

KhanhVu said:


> Just called an AD near me for a SPB259. You think I will get a discount?


Not likely. This is a hot watch right now. I can see a few tricking into the gray market or independent resellers for a nominal discount then disappearing but if you like the watch and your AD can get one for you, enjoy the heck out of it at its retail price.


----------



## Cover Drive

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Not likely. This is a hot watch right now. I can see a few tricking into the gray market or independent resellers for a nominal discount then disappearing but if you like the watch and your AD can get one for you, enjoy the heck out of it at its retail price.


----------



## Watchyouloved

KhanhVu said:


> Just called an AD near me for a SPB259. You think I will get a discount?


Highly doubt it as these watches are selling for almost double in the grey market. What’s even worse is just about every AD has long waitlists for this model. Way more hype than anyone anticipated. Such a legend of a watch though! So I can see why


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Cover Drive said:


> Mr. James Duffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not likely. This is a hot watch right now. I can see a few tricking into the gray market or independent resellers for a nominal discount then disappearing but if you like the watch and your AD can get one for you, enjoy the heck out of it at its retail price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16232173
Click to expand...

I am (*CORRECTION: WAS*) seeing "in stock" at several sellers online stores in the US at retail price, some of them saying it is exempt from normal discounts, but I do not know if they them in hand—they all have stock and press photos so I do not know if it is just bait to get customers to buy something else when they are told it is unorderable from Seiko USA. I could be wrong, I often am, and this thing might be as plentiful as Turtles next week. Whatever the case may be, congrats to those who have one, good luck to those looking for one, and enjoy the watch I passed on only because of its robin egg blue seconds hand.


----------



## halaku

Cover Drive said:


> View attachment 16232173


Unfortunately the few UK AD’s who have it in stock do not ship to USA … 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## keerola

Anyone seen the SBSA145 yet in metal? Says ”Available November” here: https://seikousa.com/products/sbsa145


----------



## bibbibart

halaku said:


> Unfortunately the few UK AD’s who have it in stock do not ship to USA …
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You may want to try this one in Austria. Seems they ship to the US. 



https://www.steiner-juwelier.com/seiko-prospex-limited-edition-spb259j1


----------



## valuewatchguy

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I am seeing "in stock" at several sellers online stores in the US at retail price, some of them saying it is exempt from normal discounts, but I do not know if they them in hand—they all have stock and press photos so I do not know if it is just bait to get customers to buy something else when they are told it is unorderable from Seiko USA. I could be wrong, I often am, and this thing might be as plentiful as Turtles next week. Whatever the case may be, congrats to those who have one, good luck to those looking for one, and enjoy the watch I passed on only because of its robin egg blue seconds hand.


can you send me a PM of the USA dealers?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

valuewatchguy said:


> can you send me a PM of the USA dealers?


By the looks of my inbox, I regret making that post and I am making a correction to it. I saw them still listed as "in stock" at US independent jewelers on Monday night but I do not remember where. (I clear my browser history and cache regular for non-watch related reasons.) By the looks of this thread, it looks like they are still listed as available outside of the US but they also look like only stock/press photos so good luck to everybody still looking for one.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Mr. James Duffy said:


> By the looks of my inbox, I regret making that post and I am making a correction to it. I saw them still listed as "in stock" at US independent jewelers on Monday night but I do not remember where. (I clear my browser history and cache regular for non-watch related reasons.) By the looks of this thread, it looks like they are still listed as available outside of the US but they also look like only stock/press photos so good luck to everybody still looking for one.


Thanks. I found one. I will post here once I get a shipping confirmation.


----------



## bibbibart

An AD in Andorra, shipping internationally, also has some in stock of SPB259s, ready to ship. These are not shown on their page but I’ve just checked they have them ready. Maybe it’ll be helpful. 






Contacto Quars Andorra, ¿donde encontrarnos? | Atención al cliente


¡Contacta con nosotros! En Quars Andorra contamos con la mejor atención al cliente. Llámanos o escríbemos y te atenderemos lo antes posible. ¿Dónde estamos? ¡Búscanos!




quarsandorra.es


----------



## halaku

bibbibart said:


> You may want to try this one in Austria. Seems they ship to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.steiner-juwelier.com/seiko-prospex-limited-edition-spb259j1












It shows sold out… thanks for the link though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ShoreFire77

halaku said:


> Unfortunately the few UK AD’s who have it in stock do not ship to USA …
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




















SPB259J1 Prospex 1959 Alpinist ‘Ginza’ Blue & Silver Men's Watch


This Seiko SPB259J1 Prospex 1959 Alpinist ‘Ginza’ Blue & Silver Men's Watch 140th Anniversary Edition commemorates 140 years since the beginnings of Seiko Watch Corporation, as a watch and clock repair shop in Ginza, Tokyo in Japan. The striking ‘paved’ dial pattern is inspired by the very first...




www.ticwatches.co.uk





4 in stock.


----------



## Xhantos

Available at Amazon JP as SBDC151, albeit a bit expensive.









Amazon.co.jp: Seiko Prospex Alpinist SBDC151 First Generation Modern Design Seiko 140th Anniversary Limited Edition 3rd Edition Distribution Exclusive Core Shop Watch Automatic Winding : Wrist Watches


Amazon.co.jp: Seiko Prospex Alpinist SBDC151 First Generation Modern Design Seiko 140th Anniversary Limited Edition 3rd Edition Distribution Exclusive Core Shop Watch Automatic Winding : Wrist Watches



www.amazon.co.jp


----------



## Tolmia

ShoreFire77 said:


> View attachment 16232650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPB259J1 Prospex 1959 Alpinist ‘Ginza’ Blue & Silver Men's Watch
> 
> 
> This Seiko SPB259J1 Prospex 1959 Alpinist ‘Ginza’ Blue & Silver Men's Watch 140th Anniversary Edition commemorates 140 years since the beginnings of Seiko Watch Corporation, as a watch and clock repair shop in Ginza, Tokyo in Japan. The striking ‘paved’ dial pattern is inspired by the very first...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ticwatches.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 in stock.


Down to 3 in stock


----------



## bibbibart

Tolmia said:


> Down to 3 in stock


Quars Andorra had 2 available 2-3 hours ago @ EUR 659 per piece. 

Just send them an email:






Contacto Quars Andorra, ¿donde encontrarnos? | Atención al cliente


¡Contacta con nosotros! En Quars Andorra contamos con la mejor atención al cliente. Llámanos o escríbemos y te atenderemos lo antes posible. ¿Dónde estamos? ¡Búscanos!




quarsandorra.es


----------



## valuewatchguy

not sure these were mentioned here....

Presage SARF11/12/13


----------



## One-Seventy

Is this how it works? Complain on a forum and have a bunch of strangers do your homework for you now? Quit whining, fire up a search engine and expand your horizons. It'll take you 10 minutes sitting on the toilet, for god's sakes.


----------



## PointNtime

I would like to see some smaller sizes from seiko - it would be great if they made a 39mm Sumo!


----------



## Watchyouloved

keerola said:


> Anyone seen the SBSA145 yet in metal? Says ”Available November” here: https://seikousa.com/products/sbsa145


No unfortunately these are going to be extremely hard to get as well.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Tolmia said:


> Down to 3 in stock


Down to 2 in stock and at an awesome price of £558.33 with US shipping (Delivery from £10.00). That’s crazy it’s so much cheaper than here in the US !! $681 all said and done after shipping !!


----------



## Davekaye90

PointNtime said:


> I would like to see some smaller sizes from seiko - it would be great if they made a 39mm Sumo!


Seems very unlikely. The fact that there's been no real SKX013 replacement yet seems to kinda indicate that Seiko doesn't have a ton of interest making <40mm pro divers. Aftermarket though there's a 38x46mm "baby 62MAS" case, and a Doxa-esque 39.5x44.5mm "turtle" case. Both of them fit all SKX013 parts except for the bracelet.


----------



## Watchyouloved

One-Seventy said:


> Is this how it works? Complain on a forum and have a bunch of strangers do your homework for you now? Quit whining, fire up a search engine and expand your horizons. It'll take you 10 minutes sitting on the toilet, for god's sakes.


In his defense it is extremely hard to find active listings for that watch. UK and international listings don’t really show up in our google searches and I’ve done the search down to the end of google results! Last page with no luck!


----------



## halaku

One-Seventy said:


> Is this how it works? Complain on a forum and have a bunch of strangers do your homework for you now? Quit whining, fire up a search engine and expand your horizons. It'll take you 10 minutes sitting on the toilet, for god's sakes.


I know i personally searched for the spb259 for 3 days and put in quite a few hrs .. some searches dont show up from certain locations. For instance the spanish AD would have never showed up since the spb259 is not even on their website. But Thank God for nice people who help their WIS brothers out . 
Instead of some who just jump in and talk out of their u know what . 
Its seiko fans helping each other .. thats all .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mbappe

Stock is drying up for the SPB259. I think what makes this one more popular is the price point. A very good value imo. We have seen how the Seiko 5 'Pogue' got snapped up, or even the Brian May. I would argue this Ginza is better value with the 6R and Sapphire crystal.


----------



## TraserH3

5500 pieces is not exactly limited. That’s the most “limited edition” ever. It will take away to sell through all and you can bet Seiko will milk it for a long while. 
In other words, current stock is simply the first batch in god knows how many batches they’ll split the 5500 total.


----------



## GeoffNA

TraserH3 said:


> 5500 pieces is not exactly limited. That’s the most “limited edition” ever. It will take away to sell through all and you can bet Seiko will milk it for a long while.
> In other words, current stock is simply the first batch in god knows how many batches they’ll split the 5500 total.


If you’re talking about the Ginza, it’s 3500.


----------



## Mbappe

Watchyouloved said:


> Down to 2 in stock and at an awesome price of £558.33 with US shipping (Delivery from £10.00). That’s crazy it’s so much cheaper than here in the US !! $681 all said and done after shipping !!


Only 1 left now!


----------



## Watchyouloved

TraserH3 said:


> 5500 pieces is not exactly limited. That’s the most “limited edition” ever. It will take away to sell through all and you can bet Seiko will milk it for a long while.
> In other words, current stock is simply the first batch in god knows how many batches they’ll split the 5500 total.


That’s hilarious as the Brian May was a cheaper $550 watch with nearly 10,000 pieces worldwide limited edition yet it too managed to sell out so quickly it is being sold on the grey market for almost double and regularly sells around there! It is still one of the most sought after affordable seiko’s. This is a little bit more money much more easy to wear design/style while only being 1/3rd of the Brian May….so yeah 3500 pieces will get snatched quick which is why they’re selling for $1300 regularly on eBay instead of the $750 retail


----------



## Watchyouloved

Mbappe said:


> Only 1 left now!


Whoever cleaned them out didn’t get the memo and report on here as it’s officially sold out!


----------



## Watchyouloved

ShoreFire77 said:


> View attachment 16232650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPB259J1 Prospex 1959 Alpinist ‘Ginza’ Blue & Silver Men's Watch
> 
> 
> This Seiko SPB259J1 Prospex 1959 Alpinist ‘Ginza’ Blue & Silver Men's Watch 140th Anniversary Edition commemorates 140 years since the beginnings of Seiko Watch Corporation, as a watch and clock repair shop in Ginza, Tokyo in Japan. The striking ‘paved’ dial pattern is inspired by the very first...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ticwatches.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 in stock.


Thanks again and huge shoutout to @ShoreFire77 for helping out the community and helping those of us who searched everywhere to find one of these only to be let down by every place getting their last watch snatched up before we got a chance to throw down our money! You’re the real MVP for this one and you are setting a good example for our community! May we all one day return the favor to you sir!


----------



## keerola

Watchyouloved said:


> No unfortunately these are going to be extremely hard to get as well.


I have pre-ordered when they were announced, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Bostok

keerola said:


> I have pre-ordered when they were announced, so fingers crossed!


If we’re talking about the SPB259, I would’ve thought all preorders were already delivered in the same time, end of October? Maybe there are some different batches for the European market, but I would check with your dealer, just to be sure…


----------



## keerola

Bostok said:


> If we’re talking about the SPB259, I would’ve thought all preorders were already delivered in the same time, end of October? Maybe there are some different batches for the European market, but I would check with your dealer, just to be sure…


We are not talking about SPB259.


----------



## Watchyouloved

keerola said:


> I have pre-ordered when they were announced, so fingers crossed!


Through an AD? Because I don’t think AD’s will be able to secure these. Looks like they will mostly be sold online!


----------



## Sc300Es

SPB259

There is a % off coupon to use also. At least yesterday.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Sc300Es said:


> SPB259
> 
> There is a % off coupon to use also. At least yesterday.


they had an 11% off yesterday but WELCOME10 gets you 10% for signing up for the newsletter....or not


----------



## One-Seventy

halaku said:


> I know i personally searched for the spb259 for 3 days and put in quite a few hrs .. some searches dont show up from certain locations. For instance the spanish AD would have never showed up since the spb259 is not even on their website. But Thank God for nice people who help their WIS brothers out .
> Instead of some who just jump in and talk out of their u know what .
> Its seiko fans helping each other .. thats all ..


For those stuck in google.com you can follow either of these instructions to search in other countries too:



How do I change location results on google - Google Search Community








Customize search results by country or region - Programmable Search Engine Help


Your custom search engine can be customized to prefer search results from a particular country or region. Results from other countries or regions may still appear with lower ranking. You can also cust



support.google.com





I managed to search Spanish-only results within a few minutes. Even when search settings are figured for my home country, US results are returned anyway, as Google is a US company ("azfinetime" gets returned earlier in search results than one of the biggest independent Seiko resellers in the UK. So yes, I have to work at it too.)


----------



## Robotaz

Hey, guys, the SPB259 is so popular I think it needs it’s own thread. Does it have a name yet? If so, some kind soul please start a thread so all of the various topics can be discussed.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Robotaz said:


> Hey, guys, the SPB259 is so popular I think it needs it’s own thread. Does it have a name yet? If so, some kind soul please start a thread so all of the various topics can be discussed.


😂 😂


----------



## Davekaye90

Robotaz said:


> Hey, guys, the SPB259 is so popular I think it needs it’s own thread. Does it have a name yet? If so, some kind soul please start a thread so all of the various topics can be discussed.


The new Seiko thread is actually about a new Seiko for once!


----------



## Robotaz

@Mbappe started a new SPB259 thread. Thanks!


----------



## Galaga

The new SBDC163 JDM only is beautiful. The only reason I got rid of my SPB053 was that the case was way too big. This version may entice me back. Just a beautiful colour. Perfect summer watch.


----------



## MtnClymbr

Everyone’s been all about the white speedtimer (I am as well), but what are peoples thoughts on the beige speedtimer variant?


----------



## vsh

Who wants diarrhea brown on their wrist? A nurse with a fetish?


----------



## Davekaye90

Galaga said:


> The new SBDC163 JDM only is beautiful. The only reason I got rid of my SPB053 was that the case was way too big. This version may entice me back. Just a beautiful colour. Perfect summer watch.


Interesting, looks like Seiko had the same idea I had of using a blue dial with the SPB213's glossy blue insert. I'm not sure I love this particular shade of blue though on the dial. Assuming the insert is the same as the 213, which it appears to be, it's a much darker and less saturated blue than the dial here, which seems like a similar bright blue like the SLA043. The 213's insert matches the SPB149's more muted, steel blue color _beautifully, _like they were made for each other. This seems like it will be kind of mismatched.


----------



## Robotaz

MtnClymbr said:


> Everyone’s been all about the white speedtimer (I am as well), but what are peoples thoughts on the beige speedtimer variant?
> View attachment 16235323


I like it. I think the white looks like a mall watch for some reason.


----------



## kriiiss

Davekaye90 said:


> Interesting, looks like Seiko had the same idea I had of using a blue dial with the SPB213's glossy blue insert. I'm not sure I love this particular shade of blue though on the dial. Assuming the insert is the same as the 213, which it appears to be, it's a much darker and less saturated blue than the dial here, which seems like a similar bright blue like the SLA043. The 213's insert matches the SPB149's more muted, steel blue color _beautifully, _like they were made for each other. This seems like it will be kind of mismatched.
> 
> View attachment 16235352
> 
> 
> View attachment 16235356


Did you do the swap? Interested in seeing how it looks!


----------



## Davekaye90

kriiiss said:


> Did you do the swap? Interested in seeing how it looks!


Not done yet, need to finish my SPB185 mod project first. I'll definitely post some shots when it's done, but this mockup will give you an idea at least.


----------



## Galaga

Robotaz said:


> I like it. I think the white looks like a mall watch for some reason.


Agree 100%.


----------



## bibbibart

MtnClymbr said:


> Everyone’s been all about the white speedtimer (I am as well), but what are peoples thoughts on the beige speedtimer variant?
> View attachment 16235323


For me this beige one is the winner amongst the pack. Very interesting color.


----------



## TTTomas

MtnClymbr said:


> Everyone’s been all about the white speedtimer (I am as well), but what are peoples thoughts on the beige speedtimer variant?
> View attachment 16235323


Is it a flat beige? That image makes it look like it has a hint of gold in it. (Which would be awsome.)

Any live images appearing in social media yet?


----------



## valuewatchguy

MtnClymbr said:


> Everyone’s been all about the white speedtimer (I am as well), but what are peoples thoughts on the beige speedtimer variant?
> View attachment 16235323


Thats my favorite color

@TTTomas see some pics below


----------



## kdharani

valuewatchguy said:


> Thats my favorite color
> 
> @TTTomas see some pics below


Love this one too. It reminds me of the Breitling Chronomat Copper dial.


----------



## valuewatchguy

i will say the not so subtle finish difference between the case and bracelet is very much a turn off. If this is what it really looks like.


----------



## aznsk8s87

Galaga said:


> The new SBDC163 JDM only is beautiful. The only reason I got rid of my SPB053 was that the case was way too big. This version may entice me back. Just a beautiful colour. Perfect summer watch.


Oh damn I think this is even better than the 149 which I have. How did I not even hear about this?!


----------



## bibbibart

aznsk8s87 said:


> Oh damn I think this is even better than the 149 which I have. How did I not even hear about this?!


Not a bad thing…


----------



## Mmpaste

MtnClymbr said:


> Everyone’s been all about the white speedtimer (I am as well), but what are peoples thoughts on the beige speedtimer variant?
> View attachment 16235323


I'm waiting to see a bunch of irl pics first, or handle some, but I like the entire series. Obviously, the white is cool but the blue with red accents is as well. The black model is nice for its no nonsense, 1980's speedtimer appeal and this beige is just funky enough to satisfy my "I love Seiko funky" bend. I've already purchased my -from Santa- watch for myself and it's not a seiko 🙁 but is is funky and should be here next week so I'm cool to wait. Plus, maybe prices will come down because, these are spendy for me.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

bibbibart said:


> Not a bad thing…


Apparently, there's an all black one coming, with a rubber strap!


----------



## TTTomas

valuewatchguy said:


> Thats my favorite color
> 
> @TTTomas see some pics below


Very nice images, thanks!
There is some grain in the dial. Black applied logo, matching tachy numbers, all very nice. 
If I only knew what to think about the color tone. Difficult, like the band aid/copper Bell & Ross Bellytanker a while ago.


----------



## MtnClymbr

Mmpaste said:


> I'm waiting to see a bunch of irl pics first, or handle some, but I like the entire series. Obviously, the white is cool but the blue with red accents is as well. The black model is nice for its no nonsense, 1980's speedtimer appeal and this beige is just funky enough to satisfy my "I love Seiko funky" bend. I've already purchased my -from Santa- watch for myself and it's not a seiko 🙁 but is is funky and should be here next week so I'm cool to wait. Plus, maybe prices will come down because, these are spendy for me.


I’m into your adjectives man. Funky is awesome for a watch.


----------



## MtnClymbr

Galaga said:


> The new SBDC163 JDM only is beautiful. The only reason I got rid of my SPB053 was that the case was way too big. This version may entice me back. Just a beautiful colour. Perfect summer watch.


is this a limited edition model? There doesn’t seem to be a ton of information on it. I love the color and am intrigued- but want to know if I’m gonna have to sign on at release date and cross my fingers, or if I’m going to be able to go on a Japanese seller site and find it with a discount.


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## valuewatchguy

MtnClymbr said:


> is this a limited edition model? There doesn’t seem to be a ton of information on it. I love the color and am intrigued- but want to know if I’m gonna have to sign on at release date and cross my fingers, or if I’m going to be able to go on a Japanese seller site and find it with a discount.


The new Seiko Prospex SBDC163 is a JDM exclusive model that is available through select Japanese retailers like "The Clock House". The model features a Royal Blue sunburst dial, sapphire crystal, and stainless steel case measuring 40.5mm in diameter, 13.2mm thick, and 47.6 lug to lug.
The model will go on sale from November 27th with a price of ¥143,000 (tax included).


----------



## Mmpaste

valuewatchguy said:


>


Nice! As I feared, the blue is sharp and the black is on point too. Can't wait to get into the towns to maybe see some.


----------



## ckamp

demPho said:


> Was able to pick up the new “Sei-tona” SSC813 and I’m in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice,
Reminds me of the Seiko Smart, SBPY133/SBPY085, I think it’s the same movement and similar dimensions too. Perhaps an option for some on the used market for cheaper.

I have one and it’s a wonderful watch size, applied logo, textured dial.. Probably about $280US back in the day…


----------



## Biggles3

Thailand LE Monster will be released this week.


----------



## just3pieces

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Apparently, there's an all black one coming, with a rubber strap!


Do you have a ref.number? And is the black one a world wide release?


----------



## Plus 9Time

Biggles3 said:


> Thailand LE Monster will be released this week.
> View attachment 16237469


This is the SRPG55K1, the model was announced back in mid August along with a number of Thai LE models.


----------



## mr4guns

China factory start to sell this black PVD case as OEM mm200 case, do you have any leak information please let me know  
Ps : the factory sell me the SRPG59 case long before it release, So I curious about this black case too


----------



## demPho

ckamp said:


> Very nice,
> Reminds me of the Seiko Smart, SBPY133/SBPY085, I think it’s the same movement and similar dimensions too. Perhaps an option for some on the used market for cheaper.
> 
> I have one and it’s a wonderful watch size, applied logo, textured dial.. Probably about $280US back in the day…
> 
> View attachment 16237451


Sharp looking piece that I’ve never seen. That’s something I love about Seiko, you never know what they have made over the years. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

mr4guns said:


> China factory start to sell this black PVD case as OEM mm200 case, do you have any leak information please let me know
> Ps : the factory sell me the SRPG59 case long before it release, So I curious about this black case too
> View attachment 16237749



There was a leak about a 2022 Black series watches



> New Seiko Black Series V.4 !!! 2021-2022 Limited Edition
> 
> 1. SPB253 62mas diver
> 2.SPB257 Apocalypse
> 3. SPB255 MM200 PVD case Black dial with subtle yellow on bezel markers comes with Perlon black strap and extra rubber black strap,
> 
> market price after discount estimated at 1000 usd each


----------



## Watchyouloved

Galaga said:


> The new SBDC163 JDM only is beautiful. The only reason I got rid of my SPB053 was that the case was way too big. This version may entice me back. Just a beautiful colour. Perfect summer watch.


Any idea how many pieces it’s limited to?


----------



## Watchyouloved

MtnClymbr said:


> is this a limited edition model? There doesn’t seem to be a ton of information on it. I love the color and am intrigued- but want to know if I’m gonna have to sign on at release date and cross my fingers, or if I’m going to be able to go on a Japanese seller site and find it with a discount.


I can’t find anything on it either. Not even if it’s a true limited edition or just a non numbered special edition.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

just3pieces said:


> Do you have a ref.number? And is the black one a world wide release?












It's the SPB 253. My AD also confirmed it a few days ago when I called. He's just not sure when they're coming (thinking Q1).


----------



## Watchyouloved

MtnClymbr said:


> is this a limited edition model? There doesn’t seem to be a ton of information on it. I love the color and am intrigued- but want to know if I’m gonna have to sign on at release date and cross my fingers, or if I’m going to be able to go on a Japanese seller site and find it with a discount.


So after doing some research I came to the conclusion that this isn’t a limited edition at all. It is just a “boutique exclusive” model. I don’t see this watch going out of production and it will stay in the JDM rotation.


----------



## MtnClymbr

Watchyouloved said:


> So after doing some research I came to the conclusion that this isn’t a limited edition at all. It is just a “boutique exclusive” model. I don’t see this watch going out of production and it will stay in the JDM rotation.


I hope one of the Japan online watch sellers I frequent ends up carrying it. I’m pretty intrigued by this one. Looking forward to real world pics too.


----------



## Watchyouloved

MtnClymbr said:


> I hope one of the Japan online watch sellers I frequent ends up carrying it. I’m pretty intrigued by this one. Looking forward to real world pics too.


Yup, you should be ok picking this up online for a long time. Discounts should be incoming lol


----------



## Dopamina

Seiko should release regular, not limited, versions of the sla 017 like watches with the 8l35 mov priced bellow US$ 2800. 

Enviado de meu SM-G780G usando o Tapatalk


----------



## keerola

Dopamina said:


> Seiko should release regular, not limited, versions of the sla 017 like watches with the 8l35 mov priced bellow US$ 2800.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G780G usando o Tapatalk


i would like a 8L35 version of the MM200 with SLA-level finish. Screw-in caseback, ~13mm thickness, 4 o’clock crown.


----------



## Biggles3

Plus 9Time said:


> This is the SRPG55K1, the model was announced back in mid August along with a number of Thai LE models.


Right, was supposed to be out in October but delayed. 

Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

nicer looking Speedtimer alternative here.... same endlink fitment too. 









SEIKO x NANO UNIVERSE CHRONOGRAPH SZSJ012 MADE IN JAPAN LIMITED EDITION


Case Diameter: 39.8mm Thickness: 11.7mm Water Resistance: 10 ATM Movement: Quartz Crystal: Seiko Hardlex Strap: Stainless Steel Bracelet




japan-select.com


----------



## GirchyGirchy

valuewatchguy said:


> nicer looking Speedtimer alternative here.... same endlink fitment too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO x NANO UNIVERSE CHRONOGRAPH SZSJ012 MADE IN JAPAN LIMITED EDITION
> 
> 
> Case Diameter: 39.8mm Thickness: 11.7mm Water Resistance: 10 ATM Movement: Quartz Crystal: Seiko Hardlex Strap: Stainless Steel Bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> japan-select.com


Hey thanks! I'd hemmed and hawed earlier and regretted not ordering that. Grabbed that one while I could.

It feels like a modern interpretation of a Heuer Autavia 2446, with some 7A28-703B/7039 thrown in.

AND DAT 24 HR SUBDIAL THANK GOD.


----------



## mplsabdullah

Sc300Es said:


> SPB259
> 
> There is a % off coupon to use also. At least yesterday.


Hello all,

So I succumbed to this temptation the other day. 

I noticed there are two ticwatches sites. One with a .com (as shown in what I've quoted) and the other with .co.uk (which I've seen elsewhere in this thread. 

So I ordered from the .com website and it showed "item in stock / usually dispatched with in 24 hours" when I placed the order. There was no stock count on the .com website however I did notice the stock number start to decrease on the .co.uk website until eventually they where sold out. 

Now today I received an email saying 
" This is confirmation that order (xxxxxxx) is awaiting stock

Please contact us if you have any further queries.

Thank you,
TicWatches.com

And when I check the .com site not only is this Ginza gone but all Seiko watches have been removed from the website.

Anyone else order from them before? 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

mplsabdullah said:


> Hello all,
> 
> So I succumbed to this temptation the other day.
> 
> I noticed there are two ticwatches sites. One with a .com (as shown in what I've quoted) and the other with .co.uk (which I've seen elsewhere in this thread.
> 
> So I ordered from the .com website and it showed "item in stock / usually dispatched with in 24 hours" when I placed the order. There was no stock count on the .com website however I did notice the stock number start to decrease on the .co.uk website until eventually they where sold out.
> 
> Now today I received an email saying
> " This is confirmation that order (xxxxxxx) is awaiting stock
> 
> Please contact us if you have any further queries.
> 
> Thank you,
> TicWatches.com
> 
> And when I check the .com site not only is this Ginza gone but all Seiko watches have been removed from the website.
> 
> Anyone else order from them before?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


I have a fedex shipping notice from them for delivery tomorrow. Will let you know what I find.


----------



## mplsabdullah

valuewatchguy said:


> I have a fedex shipping notice from them for delivery tomorrow. Will let you know what I find.


Thank you.

From the .com website? Is it being shipped from within the united states?

I'm just not really thrilled with places that sell what they don't physically have on hand. Will probably work out in the end, although this is a limited edition watch so who knows. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku

mplsabdullah said:


> Hello all,
> 
> So I succumbed to this temptation the other day.
> 
> I noticed there are two ticwatches sites. One with a .com (as shown in what I've quoted) and the other with .co.uk (which I've seen elsewhere in this thread.
> 
> So I ordered from the .com website and it showed "item in stock / usually dispatched with in 24 hours" when I placed the order. There was no stock count on the .com website however I did notice the stock number start to decrease on the .co.uk website until eventually they where sold out.
> 
> Now today I received an email saying
> " This is confirmation that order (xxxxxxx) is awaiting stock
> 
> Please contact us if you have any further queries.
> 
> Thank you,
> TicWatches.com
> 
> And when I check the .com site not only is this Ginza gone but all Seiko watches have been removed from the website.
> 
> Anyone else order from them before?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


I got the same email . And when i asked them when they expect stock i was told today or tomorrow, with a guarantee of the watch being shipped out tomorrow. 
Another interesting thing i noticed this morning was they have pulled all seiko from their site for us buyers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bostok

mplsabdullah said:


> Thank you.
> 
> From the .com website? Is it being shipped from within the united states?
> 
> I'm just not really thrilled with places that sell what they don't physically have on hand. Will probably work out in the end, although this is a limited edition watch so who knows.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


You might be in luck as only Seiko boutique in UK still have some stock, might supply some dealers sending abroad. All the other big boutiques in Europe are sold out, it seems.


----------



## valuewatchguy

mplsabdullah said:


> Thank you.
> 
> From the .com website? Is it being shipped from within the united states?
> 
> I'm just not really thrilled with places that sell what they don't physically have on hand. Will probably work out in the end, although this is a limited edition watch so who knows.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


bought from the .com site and I got no "waiting for stock" message. It was "processing" for 2 days but I did order on the weekend so that might have been part of the timing. 

shipped from TEESSIDE - UK 

And it was DHL not Fed Ex


----------



## fillerbunny

valuewatchguy said:


> nicer looking Speedtimer alternative here.... same endlink fitment too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO x NANO UNIVERSE CHRONOGRAPH SZSJ012 MADE IN JAPAN LIMITED EDITION
> 
> 
> Case Diameter: 39.8mm Thickness: 11.7mm Water Resistance: 10 ATM Movement: Quartz Crystal: Seiko Hardlex Strap: Stainless Steel Bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> japan-select.com


If you can stand black subdials, the same watch costs about ¥15,000 as the SBTR021.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

valuewatchguy said:


> bought from the .com site and I got no "waiting for stock" message. It was "processing" for 2 days but I did order on the weekend so that might have been part of the timing.
> 
> shipped from TEESSIDE - UK
> 
> And it was DHL not Fed Ex


DHL is the worst with the customs fees. They ask for it before the parcel even leaves the facility lol.


----------



## hoss

Seiko needs to start making chronograph watches with a 12 hour stopwatch. The 60 minute stopwatch doesn’t cut it and neither does the 24 hour counter.


----------



## fillerbunny

hoss said:


> Seiko needs to start making chronograph watches with a 12 hour stopwatch. The 60 minute stopwatch doesn’t cut it and neither does the 24 hour counter.


They have and do. The 7T92 and 8T67/VK67 movements come to mind.


----------



## valuewatchguy

SKYWATCH007 said:


> DHL is the worst with the customs fees. They ask for it before the parcel even leaves the facility lol.


this is under the $800 USA customs limit.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

5 Sports nano universe:









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 32


Edizione limitata a 500 esemplari per il mercato cinese:.SNE580 CITAZIONE (Greatbig @ 19/10/2021, 20:09) ...........................................PS:.Capo, parli del Turtle, non voglio andare OT ma...mi




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## Sc300Es

mplsabdullah said:


> Hello all,
> 
> So I succumbed to this temptation the other day.
> 
> I noticed there are two ticwatches sites. One with a .com (as shown in what I've quoted) and the other with .co.uk (which I've seen elsewhere in this thread.
> 
> So I ordered from the .com website and it showed "item in stock / usually dispatched with in 24 hours" when I placed the order. There was no stock count on the .com website however I did notice the stock number start to decrease on the .co.uk website until eventually they where sold out.
> 
> Now today I received an email saying
> " This is confirmation that order (xxxxxxx) is awaiting stock
> 
> Please contact us if you have any further queries.
> 
> Thank you,
> TicWatches.com
> 
> And when I check the .com site not only is this Ginza gone but all Seiko watches have been removed from the website.
> 
> Anyone else order from them before?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


Ordered from the US site on 11/11. It was "dispatched" on 11/12. It is coming from the UK side via DHL. It was processed at the NY facility today for delivery tomorrow. Fingers crossed.

Ed


----------



## Watchyouloved

Is the glacier alpinist really as nice as everyone says it is in real life? If so, anyone know of a place to get one for a good deal?

I ask because I want to see how it compares to the SPB259. I wonder if seiko will transition to only the new alpinist remake design or still make the previous model range and keep expanding it.


----------



## GeoffNA

Watchyouloved said:


> Is the glacier alpinist really as nice as everyone says it is in real life? If so, anyone know of a place to get one for a good deal?


Seiko | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


----------



## KhanhVu

Thanks for the input guys, I am more than happy to pay for this one at retail.


----------



## halaku

For anyone in UK looking for spb259 the seiko boutique has it in stock . 







Prospex Alpinist 'Ginza' 140th Anniversary | Seiko Boutique | The Official UK Online Store


The design of this watch commemorates 140 years since the beginnings of Seiko Watch Corporation, as a watch and clock repair shop in Ginza, Tokyo in Japan. The striking ‘paved’ dial pattern is inspired by the very first Western style stone street paving areas in Ginza – urban changes which sprea ...




www.seikoboutique.co.uk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MtnClymbr

GirchyGirchy said:


> Hey thanks! I'd hemmed and hawed earlier and regretted not ordering that. Grabbed that one while I could.
> 
> It feels like a modern interpretation of a Heuer Autavia 2446, with some 7A28-703B/7039 thrown in.
> 
> AND DAT 24 HR SUBDIAL THANK GOD.


Any idea what number these are limited to? I see one site still has them available but may hold out for the SBDC163


----------



## valuewatchguy

MtnClymbr said:


> Any idea what number these are limited to? I see one site still has them available but may hold out for the SBDC163


I believe these are regular production


----------



## phoenix844884

Shameless plug - If anyone is still looking for the Ginza LE Alpinist SPB259 then my local dealer has 2 extra pieces. I can arrange for those to be sent out to anyone worldwide as long as you cover the paypal fees and shipping costs, over on top of the retail price.


----------



## MtnClymbr

valuewatchguy said:


> I believe these are regular production


To clarify- I’m talking about the SCSJ012 not the SBDC163


----------



## GirchyGirchy

MtnClymbr said:


> Any idea what number these are limited to? I see one site still has them available but may hold out for the SBDC163


Sorry, no idea.


----------



## GeoffNA

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWSs6Y7J-Dl/


----------



## halaku

Did anyone who ordered the spb259 from Tikwatches over the weekend recieve a shipping notification today . 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kdharani

halaku said:


> Did anyone who ordered the spb259 from Tikwatches over the weekend recieve a shipping notification today .
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Haven't gotten any shipping notification yet.


----------



## valuewatchguy

halaku said:


> Did anyone who ordered the spb259 from Tikwatches over the weekend recieve a shipping notification today .
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ordered 11/11
Dispatched 11/12
Waiting for delivery today.....still not showing "out for delivery" so I expect this to deliver tomorrow on the 17th.


----------



## coconutpolygon

Davekaye90 said:


> Not done yet, need to finish my SPB185 mod project first. I'll definitely post some shots when it's done, but this mockup will give you an idea at least.


Interested to see how you feel after you do the mod. I did it, and after a few months I went back to the white dial because the blues are very different in different lighting situations and it annoyed me enough to go back to the white dial.


----------



## mplsabdullah

halaku said:


> Did anyone who ordered the spb259 from Tikwatches over the weekend recieve a shipping notification today .
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I ordered Saturday Nov 13 morning. My status still shows they are waiting for stock to fulfill my order. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90

coconutpolygon said:


> Interested to see how you feel after you do the mod. I did it, and after a few months I went back to the white dial because the blues are very different in different lighting situations and it annoyed me enough to go back to the white dial. (picture of the mod when it was done and in "good" light).
> 
> View attachment 16242933


Interesting. Honestly that shot looks very good to me. I'll see how I feel about it when it's done, but I've spent plenty of time holding the 149 dial up next to the 213, and to whatever degree the shades of blue are different, it hasn't bothered me, especially compared to the SBDC163 version. 

This shot is very true to life for how the 213's bezel color actually looks, and the dial color they used here seems wildly mismatched.


----------



## One-Seventy

halaku said:


> For anyone in UK looking for spb259 the seiko boutique has it in stock .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prospex Alpinist 'Ginza' 140th Anniversary | Seiko Boutique | The Official UK Online Store
> 
> 
> The design of this watch commemorates 140 years since the beginnings of Seiko Watch Corporation, as a watch and clock repair shop in Ginza, Tokyo in Japan. The striking ‘paved’ dial pattern is inspired by the very first Western style stone street paving areas in Ginza – urban changes which sprea ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikoboutique.co.uk


I pointed this out a few days ago, and still people cried they couldn't get it from their local dealer. I guess the Great Firewall of Some Random Parts of America makes browsing UK sites impossible !


----------



## Sc300Es

valuewatchguy said:


> Ordered 11/11
> Dispatched 11/12
> Waiting for delivery today.....still not showing "out for delivery" so I expect this to deliver tomorrow on the 17th.


I got mine delivered today. Same order and dispatch dates. to NYC.


----------



## MtnClymbr

Seiko Bait release is now live on the website


----------



## valuewatchguy

Deleted.....found it


----------



## SKYWATCH007

MtnClymbr said:


> Seiko Bait release is now live on the website


SOLD OUT!!!


----------



## Xhantos

MtnClymbr said:


> Seiko Bait release is now live on the website


Which website?


----------



## yonsson

Still waiting to see more of the SLA057.The crown looks massive.


----------



## MtnClymbr

Xhantos said:


> Which website?


It was the Seiko USA website. They’re sold out already.


----------



## Sc300Es

Are there two BAIT watches?


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> Still waiting to see more of the SLA057.The crown looks massive.


somewhere back on this thread someone made the comment these were $4300 Euro.....? Where did that info come from?


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> somewhere back on this thread someone made the comment these were $4300 Euro.....? Where did that info come from?


More like €5000 is my guess.


----------



## One-Seventy

Apparently one of the key elements of BAIT is "HYPE". Hmm  

Anyway, sold out, but available with a phat markup on the secondary very soon!


----------



## kdharani

halaku said:


> Did anyone who ordered the spb259 from Tikwatches over the weekend recieve a shipping notification today .
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hey guys, I got bad news from Tic watches. See their email response below.

I've been let down so many times on this watch. First from my local AD and now Tic watches. Does anyone else have any more leads?

_Thanks for your order with Tic Watches for the limited edition Seiko SPB259J1.

We were due to received 20x of this model on Monday however the delivery has not arrived. After liaising with Seiko for the last few days it now appears the delivery has gone missing. I am afraid we can no longer get this watch which is frustrating for us and you as its sold out in Seiko UK.

Based on this do you want a full refund or can we offer another watch and offer 15% discount off the watch?

We apologize for the inconvenience and any further questions please let us know._


----------



## IAmMrRobot

Received this email today as well. Pretty disappointed.

Also looking for any leads on these (preferably USA/Canada as shipping from EU might be $$).

Thanks


----------



## GeoffNA

Ten years from now, there will be a Hodinkee article about the missing Ginzas.


----------



## MrDisco99

heheh... "they fell off a truck"


----------



## Watchyouloved

kdharani said:


> Hey guys, I got bad news from Tic watches. See their email response below.
> 
> I've been let down so many times on this watch. First from my local AD and now Tic watches. Does anyone else have any more leads?
> 
> _Thanks for your order with Tic Watches for the limited edition Seiko SPB259J1.
> 
> We were due to received 20x of this model on Monday however the delivery has not arrived. After liaising with Seiko for the last few days it now appears the delivery has gone missing. I am afraid we can no longer get this watch which is frustrating for us and you as its sold out in Seiko UK.
> 
> Based on this do you want a full refund or can we offer another watch and offer 15% discount off the watch?
> 
> We apologize for the inconvenience and any further questions please let us know._


Man that’s tough! Though I would gladly take the 15% off lol if you don’t want to use it I’d gladly take the code off your hands 😅😅😅


----------



## halaku

IAmMrRobot said:


> Received this email today as well. Pretty disappointed.
> 
> Also looking for any leads on these (preferably USA/Canada as shipping from EU might be $$).
> 
> Thanks


Same here .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bibbibart

kdharani said:


> Hey guys, I got bad news from Tic watches. See their email response below.
> 
> I've been let down so many times on this watch. First from my local AD and now Tic watches. Does anyone else have any more leads?
> 
> _Thanks for your order with Tic Watches for the limited edition Seiko SPB259J1.
> 
> We were due to received 20x of this model on Monday however the delivery has not arrived. After liaising with Seiko for the last few days it now appears the delivery has gone missing. I am afraid we can no longer get this watch which is frustrating for us and you as its sold out in Seiko UK.
> 
> Based on this do you want a full refund or can we offer another watch and offer 15% discount off the watch?
> 
> We apologize for the inconvenience and any further questions please let us know._


I once let everyone know that there is a very nice Seiko & GS AD in Andorra (Europe). Willing to ship the Ginza to the US. They have the best price in the European Union since their list price is 85% of the EU list price.

You can visit them here: https://quarsandorra.es/seiko-prospex-alpinist-komparu-140-aniv-spb259j1.html

They ACTUALLY have now 2 in stock (and have had them for the past week or so - Andorra is a smaaaalll country with mainly tourists bying watches - usually in warm months...).

You may contact a very nice representative for e-commerce, Sofia, here:
[email protected]

Keep my fingers crossed you finally get your Ginza!


----------



## kdharani

Watchyouloved said:


> Man that’s tough! Though I would gladly take the 15% off lol if you don’t want to use it I’d gladly take the code off your hands 😅😅😅


Ahhh a few minutes too late sorry. I asked for a refund which they processed already.


----------



## kdharani

bibbibart said:


> I once let everyone know that there is a very nice Seiko & GS AD in Andorra (Europe). Willing to ship the Ginza to the US. They have the best price in the European Union since their list price is 85% of the EU list price.
> 
> You can visit them here: https://quarsandorra.es/seiko-prospex-alpinist-komparu-140-aniv-spb259j1.html
> 
> They ACTUALLY have now 2 in stock (and have had them for the past week or so - Andorra is a smaaaalll country with mainly tourists bying watches - usually in warm months...).
> 
> You may contact a very nice representative for e-commerce, Sofia, here:
> [email protected]
> 
> Keep my fingers crossed you finally get your Ginza!


Thank you! I have just emailed them to see if they ship to Canada.


----------



## yonsson

kdharani said:


> Hey guys, I got bad news from Tic watches. See their email response below.
> 
> I've been let down so many times on this watch. First from my local AD and now Tic watches. Does anyone else have any more leads?
> 
> _Thanks for your order with Tic Watches for the limited edition Seiko SPB259J1.
> 
> We were due to received 20x of this model on Monday however the delivery has not arrived. After liaising with Seiko for the last few days it now appears the delivery has gone missing. I am afraid we can no longer get this watch which is frustrating for us and you as its sold out in Seiko UK.
> 
> Based on this do you want a full refund or can we offer another watch and offer 15% discount off the watch?
> 
> We apologize for the inconvenience and any further questions please let us know._


I have for reasons I can not go into come across 20 of these. Anybody interested? 😂😉


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> I have for reasons I can not go into come across 20 of these. Anybody interested? 😂😉


3 - 2 - 1 

here come 15 DMs in your mailbox....


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Did some digging for the new BLACK SPB253 and got this from a Thai FB page. Anyone able to share anything:

*Presage Collection
- SPB269J1 รุ่น Sharp Edge GMT
ผลิต 2525 เรือน ด้านบนทำสีดำและด้านล่างทำสีน้ำเงิน หย้าปัดสีขาว
- SPB267J1 รุ่น Heritage Porcelian กระเบื้อง
ผลิต 2000 เรือน หน้าปัดน้ำเงิน มาร์คเกอร์โรมัน
Alpinist Collection

SPB249J1 สีน้ำเงิน
SPB251J1 สีน้ำตาล
Save The Ocean Collection

SRPH75 มอนเตอร์ หน้าดีฟบูล
SRPH77 ทูน่าขอบสแตนเลส หน้าดีฟบูล
Black Series

SPB253J1 first diver 1962
SPB255J1 MM200 1972
SPB257J1 Apocalypse
*


Also curious about the new Alpinists. @hodinky ? 

Cheers


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Apologies, forgot to google translate and:

Alpinist Collection

SPB249J1 Blue *<------------ Is the end for the 085 double and triple pricing situation*
SPB251J1 Brown

Save The Ocean Collection

SRPH75 monster, deep bull face
SRPH77 Tuna with stainless steel rim, deep bull face


----------



## MrDisco99

SKYWATCH007 said:


> SPB249J1 Blue *<------------ Is the end for the 085 double and triple pricing situation*


Not really... the 089 had no cyclops, black date wheel, solid case back, and signed crown, all of which will likely be different on the new one.


----------



## Watchyouloved

MrDisco99 said:


> Not really... the 089 had no cyclops, black date wheel, solid case back, and signed crown, all of which will likely be different on the new one.


Can we even be sure that it’s the alpinist with the compass bezel and not the new alpinist remake like the SPB259?


----------



## AlvaroVitali

*Prospex ‘Mystic Lagoon’ Captain Willard – Boutique Exclusive:*









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 33


La scatola sembra quella di Orient Non so né come ne dove ma il crema sarebbe da prendere assolutamente




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## AlvaroVitali

*Prospex ‘Mystic Forest’ Alpinist – Boutique Exclusive*









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 33


La scatola sembra quella di Orient Non so né come ne dove ma il crema sarebbe da prendere assolutamente




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## MtnClymbr

AlvaroVitali said:


> *Prospex ‘Mystic Forest’ Alpinist – Boutique Exclusive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 33
> 
> 
> La scatola sembra quella di Orient Non so né come ne dove ma il crema sarebbe da prendere assolutamente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


Ehhhhh… it’s going to be difficult to match the Ginza dial for this model. They really set the bar high with that dial and this one just feels kinda underwhelming to me haha


----------



## big man

I like it better than the Ginza


----------



## SKYWATCH007

MtnClymbr said:


> Ehhhhh… it’s going to be difficult to match the Ginza dial for this model. They really set the bar high with that dial and this one just feels kinda underwhelming to me haha


Yea Green and orange look a bit off to me. The blue -greyish dial with pastel blue seconds hand is perfect! Wonder what the SPB249J1 will look like


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## Bostok

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16249723
> 
> View attachment 16249722


Looks very nice, I like it and it will be an excellent alternative or complement to the SPB259 and the rest of the Alpinist Laurel line. Can’t wait to see the other futures versions (dials)!


----------



## SKYWATCH007

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16249723
> 
> View attachment 16249722


Whats the colour on the seconds hand supposed to be?


----------



## MtnClymbr

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Whats the colour on the seconds hand supposed to be?


Looks to be almost brass to me


----------



## MtnClymbr

Bostok said:


> Looks very nice, I like it and it will be an excellent alternative or complement to the SPB259 and the rest of the Alpinist Laurel line. Can’t wait to see the other futures versions (dials)!


Id really love to see a textured brown dial of sorts. A mix/ texture of light and dark browns that “capture the texture of the forest floor” haha


----------



## SKYWATCH007

MtnClymbr said:


> Looks to be almost brass to me


Yea it's hard to really see any of the colours properly from those pics. Boutique edition means limited in numbers or just to the boutique?


----------



## valuewatchguy

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Whats the colour on the seconds hand supposed to be?


I’m sure it’s gold


----------



## SKYWATCH007

valuewatchguy said:


> I’m sure it’s gold


It's a really nice looking watch, curious about the dial in person. The texture reminds me a bit of the Oris Pro Pilot Okavango green dial a bit. A green pastel seconds hand would've been perfect. The gold makes it a bit too "serious" and much more dressy. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## GeoffNA

This dial would be better with a brushed case.


----------



## MtnClymbr

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Yea it's hard to really see any of the colours properly from those pics. Boutique edition means limited in numbers or just to the boutique?


I think the general consensus with “boutique editions” are that they are not “numbered” limited editions. Given that- I believe anyone that wants one should be able to get one…


----------



## Bostok

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Whats the colour on the seconds hand supposed to be?


Seems to be the « normal » one used in the non limited versions (SPB241, SPB 243, etc)


----------



## Jason Bourne

The date box…why.


----------



## MrDisco99

Jason Bourne said:


> The date box…why.


When's the last time you saw a no date automatic from Seiko?


----------



## fillerbunny

MrDisco99 said:


> When's the last time you saw a no date automatic from Seiko?


Well, they do have the 4R38, which has given us beautiful no-date dials such as this lovely Pogue reissue:


----------



## hoss

fillerbunny said:


> Well, they do have the 4R38, which has given us beautiful no-date dials such as this lovely Pogue reissue:


Bring back the 6139 automatic Pogue chronograph.


----------



## MrDisco99

fillerbunny said:


> Well, they do have the 4R38, which has given us beautiful no-date dials such as this lovely Pogue reissue:


Yeah they only ever use that for open heart designs, though... because you can't have a date wheel on those.


----------



## fillerbunny

hoss said:


> Bring back the 6139 automatic Pogue chronograph.


They won't. 



MrDisco99 said:


> Yeah they only ever use that for open heart designs, though... because you can't have a date wheel on those.


It's an open heart movement, and Seiko will never not use a feature their movements have.


----------



## Xhantos

MrDisco99 said:


> When's the last time you saw a no date automatic from Seiko?


I guess it was the Presage 6R31 models 
















SRRX004 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com












SRRX001 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com












SRRX002 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com




















SARX087 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## Xhantos

Presage Craftsmanship Series for Ladies, enamel dials, no date 6R31 caliber, available in December.









SEIKO PRESAGE Craftsmanship-ladies | Seiko Watch Corporation


Long renowned for its Japanese sensibility, Presage introduces a new series of enamel dial creations for women. Combining traditional Japanese craftsmanship, the lasting quality for which Seiko is famous and a modern design, these creations reveal a new, confident and feminine side of Presage.




www.seikowatches.com












Presage introduces a feminine and Japanese sensibility. | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com












SEIKO PRESAGE Craftsmanship-ladies | セイコーウオッチ


日本の美意識とクラフツマンシップが宿る機械式腕時計、セイコー プレザージュ。伝統技法を駆使して作られた、琺瑯ダイヤルのコレクションに、新たにレディスモデルが加わりました。




www.seikowatches.com












＜セイコープレザージュ＞より、ブランド初となる艶やかな琺瑯（ほうろう）ダイヤルのレディスウオッチが誕生 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## Biggles3

The next Thailand 30th Anniversary LE will be a Turtle mid-December.


----------



## snash7

MrDisco99 said:


> When's the last time you saw a no date automatic from Seiko?


Here you go, released earlier this year. Seiko x Tic Tac SZSB025 & SZSB026 with a 4R35.....It rare but it happens.


----------



## Davekaye90

snash7 said:


> Here you go, released earlier this year. Seiko x Tic Tac SZSB025 & SZSB026 with a 4R35.....It rare but it happens.
> 
> View attachment 16250974


Do you know if these have ghost date positions, or did Seiko mod them to take that out?


----------



## snash7

Davekaye90 said:


> Do you know if these have ghost date positions, or did Seiko mod them to take that out?


I think it has ghost date positions, if I recall correctly from the YouTube review I watched when these were initially released. There's several reviews on YouTube if you're interested.


----------



## manolito

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16249723
> 
> View attachment 16249722


handsome!


----------



## jjjones

We're never going to get a proper pogue re-issue because Seiko makes a terrible modern chronograph movement.

All of their modern watches mechanical movements with chronograph complications are too thick.


----------



## TagTime

Biggles3 said:


> The next Thailand 30th Anniversary LE will be a Turtle mid-December.
> View attachment 16250915


Great looking watch. Do you know perhaps a price for this one already?


----------



## MtnClymbr

Now available for pre-order… really hoping for a brown dial release






Prospex 'Mystic Forest' Alpinist - Boutique Exclusive | Seiko Boutique | The Official UK Online Store


Seiko Prospex “Mystic Forest” Alpinist Boutique Exclusive This timepiece is only available from selected Seiko boutiques worldwide - exclusively from our London boutique in Knightsbridge. Inspired by the almost mysterious and magical mountain forests, this watch style and shape recreates the ori ...




www.seikoboutique.co.uk


----------



## mrk

MtnClymbr said:


> Now available for pre-order… really hoping for a brown dial release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prospex 'Mystic Forest' Alpinist - Boutique Exclusive | Seiko Boutique | The Official UK Online Store
> 
> 
> Seiko Prospex “Mystic Forest” Alpinist Boutique Exclusive This timepiece is only available from selected Seiko boutiques worldwide - exclusively from our London boutique in Knightsbridge. Inspired by the almost mysterious and magical mountain forests, this watch style and shape recreates the ori ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikoboutique.co.uk



Any views on this watch? I am [possibly in the process of pre ordering one but there is little in the way of reviews or info online on it other than the boutique store page linked. I want to know if it's gonna be a limited production for example and also a few more normal images of the watch and bracelet as the stock images don't really give a real world view.

I'd ditch the bracelet and stick it on a Hirsch Pure natural rubber 20mm in matching green colour with a Seiko buckle!


----------



## MtnClymbr

mrk said:


> Any views on this watch? I am [possibly in the process of pre ordering one but there is little in the way of reviews or info online on it other than the boutique store page linked. I want to know if it's gonna be a limited production for example and also a few more normal images of the watch and bracelet as the stock images don't really give a real world view.
> 
> I'd ditch the bracelet and stick it on a Hirsch Pure natural rubber 20mm in matching green colour with a Seiko buckle!


I couldn’t find much. It won’t be limited to a set number of items- it is a “special edition”, same as the “Save the Ocean” models I assume. I think there won’t be too much problem getting your hands on one if you wanted it, but I think with it being a “Seiko Boutique” model, it’ll be limited to who will be selling it? Meaning you won’t find it on Seiko’s official website like the SeikoUSA site. I like your idea of the rubber option.


----------



## mrk

Ah thanks! Yeah looks like it is limited to boutiques. I really like that dial though, would go well with a tropic strap too given its 200m WR.

I think I will go for it after a bit of thinking over the next couple of weeks.

Here's teh tropic strap in green that I'd have with it I think, I have had Joseph Bonnie vulcanised rubber straps before and they are so soft and premium looking:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/jeq9ys

I'll just need a 16mm Seiko buckle so will hunt around ebay etc for one of those to complete the look.


----------



## MtnClymbr

mrk said:


> Ah thanks! Yeah looks like it is limited to boutiques. I really like that dial though, would go well with a tropic strap too given its 200m WR.
> 
> I think I will go for it after a bit of thinking over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Here's teh tropic strap in green that I'd have with it I think, I have had Joseph Bonnie vulcanised rubber straps before and they are so soft and premium looking:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/jeq9ys
> 
> I'll just need a 16mm Seiko buckle so will hunt around ebay etc for one of those to complete the look.


I’d like to find something that has more aqua in it to better closely match the face of the watch. Then again- hard to judge without seeing it in person.


----------



## Gisae

SPB259 is still for sale at this German site. Got mine delivered yesterday.


----------



## mrk

Gisae said:


> SPB259 is still for sale at this German site. Got mine delivered yesterday.


Found this on the Seiko UK site and via AMJ Watches UK. Placed order cheers! That dial is even nicer than the Mystic Forest and it's a limited edition too so even better.


----------



## MtnClymbr

mrk said:


> Found this on the Seiko UK site and via AMJ Watches UK. Placed order cheers! That dial is even nicer than the Mystic Forest and it's a limited edition too so even better.


It feels a bit controversial to me at this point and I’m kinda soured now by it (I know- I’m a weirdo and this doesn’t make sense). When the SPB259 first surfaced I really wanted it. Was determined to get it. After a lot of discussion on this thread I had it at my mind that at 3,500 pieces, I shouldn’t have any problem getting myself one. Then the release day comes, and it’s gone within minutes. I missed it and the thought in my mind was “well this was such an in demand piece that this is just the way it is”… I accepted that and figured this just wasn’t the one for me.

Discussions lead to “well Seiko probably didn’t release them all at that moment, to help control the flippers”, ok makes sense, to suddenly no AD’s having them anywhere, to suddenly a UK dealer having a ton of them, to suddenly orders being cancelled because they didn’t have them, to some random German site having them…

I have a feeling that Seiko truly wasn’t prepared to release this model yet, but did it anyways. Maybe only a fraction of them truly were released at the time, and now more are finally trickling their way to market (maybe due to supply issues/ covid, but we will likely never know).

Maybe people will start to see these popping up more often now on various sites or at local dealers, who knows, but in the time it has taken, I have started to move my interest to other models, and have kinda not had the same fire burning desire that I once had for this one. Maybe this is the right course of action with any watch buying urge? Give yourself time to see if you still want it after the lust has subsided?

Anyways… yea, I’m kinda annoyed with the whole situation surrounding this particular model and even when opportunities arise, and I have the chance to get one, I find myself not really rushing to go grab it…


----------



## mrk

I can see why that kind of experience would put you off. I never really looked at Alpinists as a watch I'd buy before, see them pop up from time to time but other than that they are off my radar. So when this popped up in this thread and I did a quick Google search and saw it was available.... I just figured why not. Seems after a few months once the full 3500 is out there, prices may well increase.

I notice that on eBay especially "sold out" watches that will come back in stock in small numbers in several months time undergo scalper prices still so at least if I'm not feeling it I can at the very least sell it on at the price i paid with a bit on top for shipping/insurance etc.









Tropic Strap - Vulcanised Natural Rubber - Blue - Stainless Steel Buckle


Tropic Strap - Vulcanised Natural Rubber - Blue - Stainless Steel Buckle - Supple and resistant vulcanised rubber - Unique Size 20mm - 6 Colors




www.josephbonnie.com




This is the strap I'm getting for it, should look fantastic and I do love their vintage style milled buckle too so negates the need to buy a Seiko stamped buckle IMO.


----------



## valuewatchguy

mrk said:


> Any views on this watch? I am [possibly in the process of pre ordering one but there is little in the way of reviews or info online on it other than the boutique store page linked. I want to know if it's gonna be a limited production for example and also a few more normal images of the watch and bracelet as the stock images don't really give a real world view.
> 
> I'd ditch the bracelet and stick it on a Hirsch Pure natural rubber 20mm in matching green colour with a Seiko buckle!











**NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches**


Apologies, forgot to google translate and: Alpinist Collection SPB249J1 Blue




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Davekaye90

mrk said:


> I can see why that kind of experience would put you off. I never really looked at Alpinists as a watch I'd buy before, see them pop up from time to time but other than that they are off my radar. So when this popped up in this thread and I did a quick Google search and saw it was available.... I just figured why not. Seems after a few months once the full 3500 is out there, prices may well increase.
> 
> I notice that on eBay especially "sold out" watches that will come back in stock in small numbers in several months time undergo scalper prices still so at least if I'm not feeling it I can at the very least sell it on at the price i paid with a bit on top for shipping/insurance etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tropic Strap - Vulcanised Natural Rubber - Blue - Stainless Steel Buckle
> 
> 
> Tropic Strap - Vulcanised Natural Rubber - Blue - Stainless Steel Buckle - Supple and resistant vulcanised rubber - Unique Size 20mm - 6 Colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.josephbonnie.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the strap I'm getting for it, should look fantastic and I do love their vintage style milled buckle too so negates the need to buy a Seiko stamped buckle IMO.


3500 means it's not going to be that rare, at least for awhile. Seiko made a similar amount of Jade 62MAS models three years ago. There's still plenty of them floating around, and prices for actual sales are trending downwards. It's the new hotness right now, but there will be some other Seiko down the line and you'll be able to pick one up at a rational price point I'm sure.


----------



## Bostok

MtnClymbr said:


> It feels a bit controversial to me at this point and I’m kinda soured now by it (I know- I’m a weirdo and this doesn’t make sense). When the SPB259 first surfaced I really wanted it. Was determined to get it. After a lot of discussion on this thread I had it at my mind that at 3,500 pieces, I shouldn’t have any problem getting myself one. Then the release day comes, and it’s gone within minutes. I missed it and the thought in my mind was “well this was such an in demand piece that this is just the way it is”… I accepted that and figured this just wasn’t the one for me.
> 
> Discussions lead to “well Seiko probably didn’t release them all at that moment, to help control the flippers”, ok makes sense, to suddenly no AD’s having them anywhere, to suddenly a UK dealer having a ton of them, to suddenly orders being cancelled because they didn’t have them, to some random German site having them…
> 
> I have a feeling that Seiko truly wasn’t prepared to release this model yet, but did it anyways. Maybe only a fraction of them truly were released at the time, and now more are finally trickling their way to market (maybe due to supply issues/ covid, but we will likely never know).
> 
> Maybe people will start to see these popping up more often now on various sites or at local dealers, who knows, but in the time it has taken, I have started to move my interest to other models, and have kinda not had the same fire burning desire that I once had for this one. Maybe this is the right course of action with any watch buying urge? Give yourself time to see if you still want it after the lust has subsided?
> 
> Anyways… yea, I’m kinda annoyed with the whole situation surrounding this particular model and even when opportunities arise, and I have the chance to get one, I find myself not really rushing to go grab it…


I guess that’s a difference between liking a watch and being interested because the hype. I’ve loved the watch as it was announced, I pre-ordered and I’m extremely happy to have one for a lot of reasons already mentioned here. Besides that, I really feel it is special and the fact that some might still pop from time to time at various AD’s for a few weeks or months doesn’t bother me at all or diminish the pleasure of having it on my wrist, on the contrary, I really hope everyone appreciating it as I do gets one to enjoy!

p.s. I remember when this forum (and hobby) was populated by real watch enthusiasts, nowadays most of the time is the social networks trends , the hype, (preferably scarce) availability, resale value, etc


----------



## josayeee

Seiko is milking this alpinist well


----------



## keerola

Watchyouloved said:


> Through an AD? Because I don’t think AD’s will be able to secure these. Looks like they will mostly be sold online!


Online, from Japan. Got the tracking number today, so fingers crossed!


----------



## valuewatchguy

josayeee said:


> Seiko is milking this alpinist well
> View attachment 16253300


Another from plus 9 time


----------



## MtnClymbr

josayeee said:


> Seiko is milking this alpinist well
> View attachment 16253300





josayeee said:


> Seiko is milking this alpinist well
> View attachment 16253300


Yuck… not a fan of these at all with that pattern.


----------



## Xhantos

valuewatchguy said:


> Another from plus 9 time
> View attachment 16253565


Just download the catalog at カタログ一覧 | セイコーウオッチ
Here is the PDF link https://storage.seikowatches.com/production/files/2021/11/08/02/56/45/340080/2021下期SEIKO総合リーフレット.pdf


----------



## valuewatchguy

Xhantos said:


> Just download the catalog at カタログ一覧 | セイコーウオッチ
> Here is the PDF link https://storage.seikowatches.com/production/files/2021/11/08/02/56/45/340080/2021下期SEIKO総合リーフレット.pdf


I come here for the pretty pictures and the off topic banter, not a pdf. 😂

thanks for the link!


----------



## SKYWATCH007

josayeee said:


> Seiko is milking this alpinist well
> View attachment 16253300


This makes me even happier I got the 259...Now let's see the all black 253 62Mas!


----------



## SKYWATCH007

valuewatchguy said:


> I come here for the pretty pictures and the off topic banter, not a pdf. 😂
> 
> thanks for the link!


😂 Was this the forum where cars were being "debated?"


----------



## One-Seventy

MtnClymbr said:


> Discussions lead to “well Seiko probably didn’t release them all at that moment, to help control the flippers”, ok makes sense, to suddenly no AD’s having them anywhere, to suddenly a UK dealer having a ton of them, to suddenly orders being cancelled because they didn’t have them, to some random German site having them…
> 
> I have a feeling that Seiko truly wasn’t prepared to release this model yet, but did it anyways. Maybe only a fraction of them truly were released at the time, and now more are finally trickling their way to market (maybe due to supply issues/ covid, but we will likely never know).


There isn't a set protocol to releasing retail product into the retail supply chain, and there are no rules to follow. Also much of what you heard said is just that - hearsay - that may not have been correct. Further most of the world doesn't operate in the Anglosphere and isn't on this forum so this is by no means a majority source of data points, although it is probably not insignificant. One remaining dealer in Germany might look random, but it's not if you're German!

It's a hot, hyped watch that's being snapped up frenetically, _because _it's being snapped up frenetically. Global supply chain congestion is not helping either as you say.


> ...Give yourself time to see if you still want it after the lust has subsided?


Nail on head!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

I like normally like pinstripe/teak dials (I have a Grand Seiko SBGJ213 and owned an Omega Aqua Terra) but I am not feeling the dials on the SBDC159 and SBDC161. I do like the white lume and the SPB249 "Mystic Forest" Alpinist looks great to me. Unlike the robin egg blue seconds on the Ginza Alpinist, the bronze-gold(ish) seconds hand on these new models is not a dealbreaker for me.








(However, I do not trust the color accuracy of this promotional photo.)


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I like normally like pinstripe/teak dials (I have a Grand Seiko SBGJ213 and owned an Omega Aqua Terra) but I am not feeling the dials on the SBDC159 and SBDC161. I do like the white lume and the SPB249 "Mystic Forest" Alpinist looks great to me. Unlike the robin egg blue seconds on the Ginza Alpinist, the bronze-gold(ish) seconds hand on these new models is not a dealbreaker for me.
> View attachment 16253967
> 
> (However, I do not trust the color accuracy of this promotional photo.)


Just curious, what colour would you have made the 259's seconds hand?


----------



## Spring-Diver

This could be my exit Seiko 

SLA055 LE of 1300.

42.6mm diameter, 8L35 movement, Ever-brilliant steel case, Chocolate bar strap. At 200m, I hope Seiko keeps it under 13.5mm thick.

Price? I’m guessing $4.5k











Shannon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX

Spring-Diver said:


> This could be my exit Seiko
> 
> SLA055 LE of 1300.
> 
> 42.6mm diameter, 8L35 movement, Ever-brilliant steel case, Chocolate bar strap. At 200m, I hope Seiko keeps it under 13.5mm thick.
> 
> Price? I’m guessing $4.5k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shannon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow…that one is nice!!!


----------



## clyde_frog

Ruined by that date window. No need for it, just leave it out.


----------



## HillCountrySteve

Spring-Diver said:


> This could be my exit Seiko
> 
> SLA055 LE of 1300.
> 
> 42.6mm diameter, 8L35 movement, Ever-brilliant steel case, Chocolate bar strap. At 200m, I hope Seiko keeps it under 13.5mm thick.
> 
> Price? I’m guessing $4.5k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shannon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect.


----------



## HillCountrySteve

Xhantos said:


> Just download the catalog at カタログ一覧 | セイコーウオッチ
> Here is the PDF link https://storage.seikowatches.com/production/files/2021/11/08/02/56/45/340080/2021下期SEIKO総合リーフレット.pdf


Thanks!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Mr. James Duffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like normally like pinstripe/teak dials (I have a Grand Seiko SBGJ213 and owned an Omega Aqua Terra) but I am not feeling the dials on the SBDC159 and SBDC161. I do like the white lume and the SPB249 "Mystic Forest" Alpinist looks great to me. Unlike the robin egg blue seconds on the Ginza Alpinist, the bronze-gold(ish) seconds hand on these new models is not a dealbreaker for me. (However, I do not trust the color accuracy of this promotional photo.)
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, what colour would you have made the 259's seconds hand?
Click to expand...

I have basic tastes and I would have preferred a polished steel seconds hand. I think the robin egg blue could have worked better on the tip of a polished steel hand than on the entire hand.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I have basic tastes and I would have preferred a polished steel seconds hand. I think the robin egg blue could have worked better on the tip of a polished steel hand than on the entire hand.


Seiko is bound to do at least 10 more versions of this watch in 2022 so you may get your preference!


----------



## tsteph12

clyde_frog said:


> Ruined by that date window. No need for it, just leave it out.


No bueno on that date window. Look away…


----------



## MtnClymbr

Prospex Land Series now available on Seiko USA site. The green one looks nice.









SRPH15


Prospex LandDesigned for rugged activitiesGreen rotating compass bezelEmergency code listing on screwdown casebackAutomatic with manual winding capability21,600 vibrations per hourPower reserve: approximately 41 hours23 jewelsGreen sunray dialDate calendarLumiBrite hands and markersSapphire...




seikousa.com


----------



## mi6_

valuewatchguy said:


> Another from plus 9 time
> View attachment 16253565


These new variations of the 38.5mm solar diver look great. I really only like the SNE573 (black dial / black bezel variant) of the first wave of release. The green, blue and rose gold models look downright amazing. Just hope they aren’t a JDM only release and they have international releases as well.


----------



## konners

josayeee said:


> Seiko is milking this alpinist well
> View attachment 16253300


Liking that 159! Nice shade of blue, interesting dial..


----------



## mrk

Well it's here and it's great!


----------



## spireitman

mrk said:


> Well it's here and it's great!


Absolutely stunning 

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99

That dial on the Ginza Alpinist looks pretty fantastic. I feel like it should've been a Presage rather than a Prospex.


----------



## mrk

Funny you say that as they have a Ginza Presage as well!
The real funny thing is the Presage version has drilled lugs and a signed crown, two things that should be on the Alpinist as a tool/adventure watch but aren't!


----------



## konners

mrk said:


> Well it's here and it's great!


Off topic, but what’s the middle top watch?


----------



## konners

MrDisco99 said:


> That dial on the Ginza Alpinist looks pretty fantastic. I feel like it should've been a Presage rather than a Prospex.


I’d much rather see the PS X on a dial than “Pressage”!


----------



## mrk

konners said:


> Off topic, but what’s the middle top watch?


That's the Casio DB81-ST Cognit Schema. It was a special edition collab with the American Institute of Archaeology at some point in the mid 1990s. There is no word on how many were produced, but when I got this a couple years ago only 2 were on sale on the internet globally. I got mine from a UK collector who had it as NOS.

Close-up:


















That's not a defect on thebacklight btw, that's some relevant symbol to do with archaeological discipline I found out!


----------



## fillerbunny

mrk said:


> The real funny thing is the Presage version has drilled lugs and a signed crown, two things that should be on the Alpinist as a tool/adventure watch but aren't!


What about a signed crown makes it a toolish feature?


----------



## mrk

Nothing really but it completes the watch considering even some basic cheap models have a signed crown yet a special edition does not. It's kind of expected to see one so it's strange when there isn't.


----------



## valuewatchguy

fillerbunny said:


> What about a signed crown makes it a toolish feature?


trust me, there is nothing toolish about that dial tha a signed crown or drilled lugs will change.


----------



## konners

mrk said:


> That's the Casio DB81-ST Cognit Schema. It was a special edition collab with the American Institute of Archaeology at some point in the mid 1990s. There is no word on how many were produced, but when I got this a couple years ago only 2 were on sale on the internet globally. I got mine from a UK collector who had it as NOS.
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a defect on thebacklight btw, that's some relevant symbol to do with archaeological discipline I found out!


Thanks. It’s pretty cool. Reminded me of some yesteryear’s Casios with the forward back front buttons. 

Yeah, Casio like to put logos on screens on some of their offerings. GShock comes to mind.


----------



## keerola

This just in









SBSA145


----------



## MtnClymbr

keerola said:


> This just in
> View attachment 16257494
> 
> 
> SBSA145


I have one as well. Clean and simple. Color combo is great. I like it.


----------



## Hexanaut

Any news or more info on SLA055 release?


----------



## kdharani

kdharani said:


> Thank you! I have just emailed them to see if they ship to Canada.


They emailed me back after a week saying they can ship to Canada. I am unfortunately no longer in a position to purchase the watch anymore. 😞 

Someone who is still looking should email them to inquire. I still see 2 left in stock.









Seiko Prospex Alpinist Komparu 140 aniv. SPB259J1


El Seiko Prospex Alpinist “Ginza” 140 Aniversario se diseña para celebrar el nacimiento de Seiko con un pequeño taller de relojería en Ginza. Una edición limitada a 3500 unidades sin numerar, con caja de acero, una tapa con cristal de zafiro a través del cual podemos ver su mecanismo, un calibre...




quarsandorra.es


----------



## bibbibart

kdharani said:


> They emailed me back after a week saying they can ship to Canada. I am unfortunately no longer in a position to purchase the watch anymore.
> 
> Someone who is still looking should email them to inquire. I still see 2 left in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Prospex Alpinist Komparu 140 aniv. SPB259J1
> 
> 
> El Seiko Prospex Alpinist “Ginza” 140 Aniversario se diseña para celebrar el nacimiento de Seiko con un pequeño taller de relojería en Ginza. Una edición limitada a 3500 unidades sin numerar, con caja de acero, una tapa con cristal de zafiro a través del cual podemos ver su mecanismo, un calibre...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quarsandorra.es


Thanks for the update. As the one who shared the contact I do recommend them to you. Very nice contact and fast shipping.

And I know directly from them that THEY HAVE IN STOCK these 2 pieces. At the best price in Europe (most probably ).


----------



## mrk

My watch is gaining +3s a day having tracked over 3 days now. this is with dial up as I monitor variance this way. Once new strap arrives I'll update with mixed wear day to day but so far this is very good and on par with my Stowa but the Hamilton with H-50 remains the most accurate with +/- 0.2 seconds with over 90 measurements tracked.


----------



## Bostok

mrk said:


> My watch is gaining +3s a day having tracked over 3 days now. this is with dial up as I monitor variance this way. Once new strap arrives I'll update with mixed wear day to day but so far this is very good and on par with my Stowa but the Hamilton with H-50 remains the most accurate with +/- 0.2 seconds with over 90 measurements tracked.


Great accuracy, mine is in the same interval, loosing 3 seconds on the wrist.
You might check and post in the dedicated thread, the SPB259 will progressively leave space for other Seiko novelties, as is also becoming sold out. 









The Official SPB259 'Ginza' Thread


I felt like it was appropriate to start a seperate thread for this superb piece (and also because someone asked for it) Please post anything related to the SPB259. Let's have lots of pictures as well! I’m getting mine next week, so very excited to get it in my hands!




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## mrk

Cheers will do!


----------



## mconlonx

Went watch shopping today, Royal Jewelers, Andover MA

Tried on some watches. Tudor BB58, BB36. Grand Seiko SBGN003. And a slew of Seiko.










Alpinist, meh, not all that in person. King Seiko, woah. Real nice watch. SLA049. Damn. Was really hoping it would not fit. But it does...

Surprise or the day was the SRQ035. Real tall watch, but the fit was spot-on. Apparently, they just received them and displayed yesterday.


----------



## mrk

IMO if getting an Alpinist then it has to be an exclusive or limited edition one as they have the custom dials that make it all the better. Was never a fan of standard Alpinists because the dials are just too boring whereas the Mystic Forest/Ginza are supreme, kinda almost the dial decoration you expect on a GS. Also appears that some Alpinists cases are polished, some semi polished so seems it does vary between reference. I much prefer the mostly brushed case of this Ginza to other ones I've seen that are more polished.


----------



## Buff52

$3000 Seikos? What am i missing are they old collectables? Special editions? Educate me please.


----------



## MickCollins1916

mconlonx said:


> Went watch shopping today, Royal Jewelers, Andover MA
> 
> Tried on some watches. Tudor BB58, BB36. Grand Seiko SBGN003. And a slew of Seiko.
> 
> View attachment 16264070
> 
> 
> Alpinist, meh, not all that in person. King Seiko, woah. Real nice watch. SLA049. Damn. Was really hoping it would not fit. But it does...
> 
> Surprise or the day was the SRQ035. Real tall watch, but the fit was spot-on. Apparently, they just received them and displayed yesterday.


Sla049 has the best bracelet of any Seiko/GS I’ve ever owned (or at least, the most comfortable on my wrist). I’m not quite sure what the difference is, but the links are solid and articulate silently on my wrist. Perfect fit and I grabbed the 049 in large part because of that fact. 

The color-matched date wheel is a nice touch…and I know 4:30 dates are polarizing, but I actually love it - there if I need it, but kind of blends into the background.


----------



## mrk

What's sp special about an Omega or Tudor that costs $3000+ too by that measure?

These 4 figure Seikos are not your usual Seiko, the build quality of a Grand Seiko/King Seiko etc outdo any Omega/Rolex IMO for anywhere close to the same money likely even more. In-house movements too which are often decorated to a much higher standard and by hand, the cases are hand finished as well and the Seiko watchmakers are trained exclusively in that art by one mentor over many years.

Loads of short documentaries on youtube about Grand Seiko for an insight into why Seiko > the big name popular Swiss/German brands.


----------



## ffnc1020

I have two out of the four pictured, to be frank their quality is not that great.


----------



## mconlonx

mrk said:


> What's sp special about an Omega or Tudor that costs $3000+ too by that measure?


The Tudor I like is the BB36. Which, at <$3k is cheaper than the Seikos and GS models I shopped. Name a current model 36mm Seiko or Grand Seiko, on a bracelet. I'll wait...


----------



## AceRimmer

Buff52 said:


> $3000 Seikos? What am i missing are they old collectables? Special editions? Educate me please.


I agree. Seiko should charge more.


----------



## Davekaye90

mrk said:


> What's sp special about an Omega or Tudor that costs $3000+ too by that measure?
> 
> These 4 figure Seikos are not your usual Seiko, the build quality of a Grand Seiko/King Seiko etc outdo any Omega/Rolex IMO for anywhere close to the same money likely even more. In-house movements too which are often decorated to a much higher standard and by hand, the cases are hand finished as well and the Seiko watchmakers are trained exclusively in that art by one mentor over many years.
> 
> Loads of short documentaries on youtube about Grand Seiko for an insight into why Seiko > the big name popular Swiss/German brands.


Very debatable. The only current King Seiko uses the 6L35, which is not that special of a movement. Comparable to an ETA-2892. 

Seiko charges METAS certified Omega Caliber 8000 series money for some of its 8L35 based watches, a movement that's not at all decorated, and nowhere close to COSC accurate. 

Grand Seiko does incredible dial work to be sure, which isn't something Rolex tries to compete with. On the other hand, GS does not have a Submariner competitor, which is baffling. The 200M GS diver is the size of a Sea-Dweller, and the 300M GS divers are the size of a small apartment. 

I'm sure those 300M divers would probably survive past 1500M, but I'd be willing to trade some of the massive overkill for a watch small enough to not need its own zipcode.


----------



## yonsson

mrk said:


> Well it's here and it's great!


Looks great but I would still take the Stowa over the SEIKO if I had to choose.


----------



## mrk

Yes the Stowa is my don't even need to think twice watch of choice. It just hands down wins in every area really and the price is very reasonable for what you get too.

Here is the Seiko on a vulcanised tropic that arrived today.


----------



## Xhantos

yonsson said:


> Looks great but I would still take the Stowa over the SEIKO if I had to choose.


If that's the case, then it means you don't deserve the Seiko because you don't or can't appreciate it. Obviously my opinion only, sorry, had to say.


----------



## ffnc1020

Xhantos said:


> If that's the case, then it means you don't deserve the Seiko because you don't or can't appreciate it. Obviously my opinion only, sorry, had to say.


Lol “You don’t deserve the seiko”?? You can’t be serious


----------



## mrk

Xhantos said:


> If that's the case, then it means you don't deserve the Seiko because you don't or can't appreciate it. Obviously my opinion only, sorry, had to say.


Stupidest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## just3pieces

Any news on the black series coming soon? Especially the mm200 reduced (42mm)? Really wanna grab one and i am afraid they will sell like hotcake again 😣


----------



## fasteddiev0.0

mconlonx said:


> The Tudor I like is the BB36. Which, at QUOTE]
> 
> Different style and a shade over 3k but I think the SBGW231 is quite nice. I have a sbgw235, slightly disappointed that there appears to be bubbles on the periphery of the box shaped crystal, but for the price what can you expect? Otherwise nicely finished with a solid pedigree. Honestly 5k let alone 3k doesn’t get you much these days. Crazy times
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MtnClymbr

just3pieces said:


> Any news on the black series coming soon? Especially the mm200 reduced (42mm)? Really wanna grab one and i am afraid they will sell like hotcake again 😣


Are there pictures of these that I missed?


----------



## SKYWATCH007

just3pieces said:


> Any news on the black series coming soon? Especially the mm200 reduced (42mm)? Really wanna grab one and i am afraid they will sell like hotcake again 😣


Yea I'm in the same boat. @yonsson or @hodinky probably have something. Maybe they can share (some verbal info at least) if they're feeling nice lol?

Ps. I don't think these will be limited so should be okay to grab one. I asked my AD not long ago and said the Seiko rep was in and he saw pics. They will be all black with some yellow detailing on them. They come with rubber and perlon if I'm not mistaking. Early 2022 ...


----------



## SKYWATCH007

MtnClymbr said:


> Are there pictures of these that I missed?


No pics as of yet


----------



## Davekaye90

SKYWATCH007 said:


> No pics as of yet


Somebody posted what was supposed to be a production case for the DLC MM200 a little while back, but the first quarter of the bezel insert looked orange, rather than yellow.

I'm waiting to see what the DLC 63MAS looks like.


----------



## MKN

Xhantos said:


> If that's the case, then it means you don't deserve the Seiko because you don't or can't appreciate it. Obviously my opinion only, sorry, had to say.


That’s idiotic - a Seiko is an ordinary consumer good, for everyone to enjoy as they see fit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MtnClymbr

Davekaye90 said:


> Somebody posted what was supposed to be a production case for the DLC MM200 a little while back, but the first quarter of the bezel insert looked orange, rather than yellow.
> 
> I'm waiting to see what the DLC 63MAS looks like.


Ahhhh right- I do remember seeing this now. Thanks for bringing it back.


----------



## v1triol

Xhantos said:


> If that's the case, then it means you don't deserve the Seiko because you don't or can't appreciate it.


----------



## mrk




----------



## yonsson

mrk said:


> What's sp special about an Omega or Tudor that costs $3000+ too by that measure?
> 
> These 4 figure Seikos are not your usual Seiko, the build quality of a Grand Seiko/King Seiko etc outdo any Omega/Rolex IMO for anywhere close to the same money likely even more. In-house movements too which are often decorated to a much higher standard and by hand, the cases are hand finished as well and the Seiko watchmakers are trained exclusively in that art by one mentor over many years.
> 
> Loads of short documentaries on youtube about Grand Seiko for an insight into why Seiko > the big name popular Swiss/German brands.


That’s hilarious. Please enlighten me regarding GS the movement finish.


----------



## mrk

Nobody said anything about movement finish...


----------



## ffnc1020

He’s saying these 3-4 grand Seikos doesn’t actually have GS level movement finishing.


----------



## tiki5698

It’s hilarious I can not look at this thread for weeks and when I come back to see what’s new it’s just more people complaining.

I don’t understand why people waste the mental energy.


----------



## BobMartian

tiki5698 said:


> It’s hilarious I can not look at this thread for weeks and when I come back to see what’s new it’s just more people complaining.
> 
> I don’t understand why people waste the mental energy.











Don't feed this troll


----------



## Saswatch

Davekaye90 said:


> Somebody posted what was supposed to be a production case for the DLC MM200 a little while back, but the first quarter of the bezel insert looked orange, rather than yellow.
> 
> I'm waiting to see what the DLC 63MAS looks like.


Is Seiko trying to kill the aftermarket mod business? Glad Seiko is going DLC. 

And to quote @valuewatchguy
_New Seiko Black Series V.4 !!! 2021-2022 Limited Edition 

1. SPB253 62mas diver 
2.SPB257 Apocalypse 
3. SPB255 MM200 PVD case Black dial with subtle yellow on bezel markers comes with Perlon black strap and extra rubber black strap, 

market price after discount estimated at 1000 usd each_


----------



## Davekaye90

Saswatch said:


> Is Seiko trying to kill the aftermarket mod business? Glad Seiko is going DLC.
> 
> And to quote @valuewatchguy
> _New Seiko Black Series V.4 !!! 2021-2022 Limited Edition
> 
> 1. SPB253 62mas diver
> 2.SPB257 Apocalypse
> 3. SPB255 MM200 PVD case Black dial with subtle yellow on bezel markers comes with Perlon black strap and extra rubber black strap,
> 
> market price after discount estimated at 1000 usd each_


This isn't exactly new for them. Remember the Ninja Turtle? They've also done a DLC Sumo, several Samurais, the prior Gen 62MAS reissue and MM200. The Shogun has never gotten a DLC version, but otherwise pretty much every SPB diver has or will be soon. 

Seems like the aftermarket business is still doing fine.


----------



## Saswatch

I was under the impression those were PVD like the ones in the 5KX/DressKX line up.


----------



## Stephen90s

Love the red. Gold accent not for me, but it fits. Still like it overall. May think twice before pulling trigger.

So many watches, so little expendable income. 🤣

Edit: Still don't like the magnifier lol.

















The Seiko Samurai Goes Naval With The New “Shu-Iro” Prospex Limited Edition Dive Watch


✓ Seiko introduces the new "Shu-Iro" Prospex limited edition dive watch ✓ A naval inspired colorway ✓ Check it out here! ✓




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## yonsson

Xhantos said:


> If that's the case, then it means you don't deserve the Seiko because you don't or can't appreciate it. Obviously my opinion only, sorry, had to say.


I own several Seikos, Grand SEIKOs and a Stowa Flieger. 😉


----------



## yonsson

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Yea I'm in the same boat. @yonsson or @hodinky probably have something. Maybe they can share (some verbal info at least) if they're feeling nice lol?
> 
> Ps. I don't think these will be limited so should be okay to grab one. I asked my AD not long ago and said the Seiko rep was in and he saw pics. They will be all black with some yellow detailing on them. They come with rubber and perlon if I'm not mistaking. Early 2022 ...


Black IP-cased models are usually LE.


----------



## yonsson

mrk said:


> Nobody said anything about movement finish...


“In-house movements too which are often decorated to a much higher standard and by hand”

So I read this wrong?


----------



## yonsson

Saswatch said:


> I was under the impression those were PVD like the ones in the 5KX/DressKX line up.


PVD is a collective term for different types of coating processes. DLC is a term for the result.


----------



## MrDisco99

yonsson said:


> PVD is a collective term for different types of coating processes. DLC is a term for the result.


Kinda... The way I understand it, DLC is a specific kind of PVD which uses carbon, resulting in a much harder coating than standard PVD. Also PVD can be done with various types of coatings (gold, black, ...) while I don't think I've seen DLC as anything other than black.



https://watchandbullion.com/watch-coating-pvd-vs-dlc/


----------



## mrk

yonsson said:


> “In-house movements too which are often decorated to a much higher standard and by hand”
> 
> So I read this wrong?


Oh in that context I was specifically referring to GS not normal Seiko movements. And yes the GS movements are finished by hand typically by one watchmaker. You only need t watch any of the many mini docus online about Grand Seiko as evidence of this.

Example:






Your original comment made it sound like you were mocking the fact that I said GS stuff was all hand made/finished.

Anyway, sat at my desk catching up with business and can't help but admire the way light plays off this dial. Even a phone camera captures it rather well.


----------



## GeoffNA

mrk said:


> Anyway, sat at my desk catching up with business and can't help but admire the way light plays off this dial. Even a phone camera captures it rather well.


Agreed.


----------



## Milehigh981

Ooh..I like it. My eyes appreciate the magnifier more every year, lol.


Stephen90s said:


> Love the red. Gold accent not for me, but it fits. Still like it overall. May think twice before pulling trigger.
> 
> So many watches, so little expendable income. 🤣
> 
> Edit: Still don't like the magnifier lol.
> View attachment 16270251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Seiko Samurai Goes Naval With The New “Shu-Iro” Prospex Limited Edition Dive Watch
> 
> 
> ✓ Seiko introduces the new "Shu-Iro" Prospex limited edition dive watch ✓ A naval inspired colorway ✓ Check it out here! ✓
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## MtnClymbr

Stephen90s said:


> Love the red. Gold accent not for me, but it fits. Still like it overall. May think twice before pulling trigger.
> 
> So many watches, so little expendable income. 🤣
> 
> Edit: Still don't like the magnifier lol.
> View attachment 16270251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Seiko Samurai Goes Naval With The New “Shu-Iro” Prospex Limited Edition Dive Watch
> 
> 
> ✓ Seiko introduces the new "Shu-Iro" Prospex limited edition dive watch ✓ A naval inspired colorway ✓ Check it out here! ✓
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fratellowatches.com


I just can’t get into waffle dials. Something about it. Need to give it some time and see if I can warm up to them eventually.


----------



## Commisar

When does Seiko normally announce brand new models? Is it usually March?

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

mrk said:


> Oh in that context I was specifically referring to GS not normal Seiko movements. And yes the GS movements are finished by hand typically by one watchmaker. You only need t watch any of the many mini docus online about Grand Seiko as evidence of this.
> 
> Example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your original comment made it sound like you were mocking the fact that I said GS stuff was all hand made/finished.
> 
> Anyway, sat at my desk catching up with business and can't help but admire the way light plays off this dial. Even a phone camera captures it rather well.


That video refers to the Micro Artists Studio. Regular GS movements are not finished by hand.


----------



## yonsson

MrDisco99 said:


> Kinda... The way I understand it, DLC is a specific kind of PVD which uses carbon, resulting in a much harder coating than standard PVD. Also PVD can be done with various types of coatings (gold, black, ...) while I don't think I've seen DLC as anything other than black.
> 
> 
> 
> https://watchandbullion.com/watch-coating-pvd-vs-dlc/


Therefore you can’t say “This watch is DLC which is better than PVD”. 

For further info on different types of plating I recommend not using watch sources, but reading sources that actually make those types of plating. 





__





Diamond-Like Carbon DLC coatings


Diamond-Like Carbon (DLC) coatings can be deposited by different technologies such as PVD arc, PVD sputtering and PACVD processes.



www.ionbond.com









What Is PVD Coating & Electroplating | Which Is Better? / North East Coating Technologies


What is PVD coating? The PVD process provides a more uniform deposit, improved adhesion up to six times greater in some cases, a wider choice of materials to be deposited and there are no harmful chemicals to dispose of.




www.northeastcoating.com




G-Shock usually use ion plating.


----------



## yonsson

Commisar said:


> When does Seiko normally announce brand new models? Is it usually March?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


March, October, late December. But for major releases, yes, March since that’s when Baselworld used to be.


----------



## Xhantos

yonsson said:


> March, October, late December. But for major releases, yes, March since that’s when Baselworld used to be.


But when can we expect 'leaks'?  April perhaps?


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Xhantos said:


> But when can we expect 'leaks'?  April perhaps?


Hasn't been any leaks lately. @hodinky has been MIA and Yonson is too strict! No fun!


----------



## Stephen90s

MtnClymbr said:


> I just can’t get into waffle dials. Something about it. Need to give it some time and see if I can warm up to them eventually.


I kind of warmed up to it haha.


----------



## ahonobaka

Past years usually saw leaks around late Dec/January if memory serves correct but the lid has tightened the last couple years, and also post-Covid/no Basel there's usually something releasing every month anyway it feels


----------



## supawabb

Xhantos said:


> If that's the case, then it means you don't deserve the Seiko because you don't or can't appreciate it. Obviously my opinion only, sorry, had to say.


Definitely something a **** would post. Try climbing out of the hole you live in, purchase a Stowa before you go a gum runnin'.


----------



## john_marston

Is there negativity about new/upcoming Seiko?

I for one think Seiko are doing a great job. Obviously not all to my tastes, but as a whole they are pumping out a lot of very solid watches. 



yonsson said:


> That’s hilarious. Please enlighten me regarding GS the movement finish.


Since they were being compared to Tudor & Omega specifically: I think Omega puts out good looking movements for the price. But Tudor movements are utilitarian, not much to look at. 

As far as $3000~5000 goes, I think GS is at least 2nd of those three in terms of movement finishing. And are probably at the top in terms of case & dial finishing.


----------



## Xhantos

supawabb said:


> Definitely something a **** would post. Try climbing out of the hole you live in, purchase a Stowa before you go a gum runnin'.


You calling me 4 stars? Thank you.

Let me be more clear, IMHO those watches are not that comparable. I'd admit that, that particular Flieger being 36mm and handwound comes close, still Ginza Alpinist is not a Chinese knock off or something you can simply declare loser without even serious consideration. And even when you choose the Stowa it would be, no, it should be, a matter of personal taste and a very hard decision.


----------



## supawabb

Xhantos said:


> You calling me 4 stars? Thank you.
> 
> Let me be more clear, IMHO those watches are not that comparable. I'd admit that, that particular Flieger being 36mm and handwound comes close, still Ginza Alpinist is not a Chinese knock off or something you can simply declare loser without even serious consideration. And even when you choose the Stowa it would be, no, it should be, a matter of personal taste and a very hard decision.


Lets say that Stowas does not have the quality control issues regarding

1) accuracy
2) alignment issues
3) finishing

Does Seiko make some phenomenal products? Of course they do. I have an spb077/sbdc061. It is phenomenal. Finishing is excellent, accuracy is spot on (runs cosc), and the alignment was checked to be spotless prior to shipping. But I've also owned a Stowa Provider, and not one single issue with any of the above. You'll be hard pressed to find any complaints from Stowa owners, but the list of issues and complaints regarding Seiko is nearly endless. Using the argument that Seiko produces X number more watches a year than does Stowa... sure, they do. But if your quality control is piss poor is too many cases, FIX IT!


----------



## valuewatchguy

Xhantos said:


> You calling me 4 stars? Thank you.
> 
> Let me be more clear, IMHO those watches are not that comparable. I'd admit that, that particular Flieger being 36mm and handwound comes close, still Ginza Alpinist is not a Chinese knock off or something you can simply declare loser without even serious consideration. And even when you choose the Stowa it would be, no, it should be, a matter of personal taste and a very hard decision.


not sure if you have ever handled a stowa. But the quality of their products is well above the Ginza. The ginza is a very pretty dial for sure but the rest of the watch is okay at best and in line with their other sub $500 watches. That's not terrible but not Stowa quality, not even close. 

If you just like the Ginza better then no problem, enjoy it! You can love Seiko and accept that they may not be as good as others or have faults.....the two conditions are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## GEO_79

valuewatchguy said:


> not sure if you have ever handled a stowa. But the quality of their products is well above the Ginza. The ginza is a very pretty dial for sure but the rest of the watch is okay at best and in line with their other sub $500 watches. That's not terrible but not Stowa quality, not even close. I have owned 3 Stowa and probably 50+ Seiko, so I can tell you that Stowa is better than the Ginza (in terms of quality) with some degree of credibility.
> 
> If you just like the Ginza better then no problem, enjoy it! You can love Seiko and accept that they may not be as good as others or have faults.....the two conditions are not mutually exclusive.


You owned only 3 stowa ? I don't think it's enough. I've owned 30 Seikos and my experience with seiko is great ; I had no problems with them. You also need to own 40-50 stowas...I'm sure you will have problems with stowa as well. I even had Qc with my first brand new Rolex submariner.


----------



## all74

GeoffNA said:


> Agreed.
> 
> View attachment 16270909


What model is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

GEO_79 said:


> You owned only 3 stowa ? I don't think it's enough. I've owned 30 Seikos and my experience with seiko is great ; I had no problems with them. You also need to own 40-50 stowas...I'm sure you will have problems with stowa as well. I even had Qc with my first brand new Rolex submariner.


I'm not specifically talking about problems. I have relatively few problems with watches in general. I am talking about fit & finish, brushing/polish quality, hands and dial quality, overall dimensions, glass quality, and other tactile factors. Stowa is just at a different level than the Ginza. 

But sorry I mentioned the numbers owned. I am not trying to get into a mine is bigger than yours debate with anyone. I will edit that now.


----------



## GEO_79

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm not specifically talking about problems. I have relatively few problems with watches in general. I am talking about fit & finish, brushing/polish quality, hands and dial quality, overall dimensions, glass quality, and other tactile factors. Stowa is just at a different level than the Ginza.
> 
> But sorry I mentioned the numbers owned. I am not trying to get into a mine is bigger than yours debate with anyone. I will edit that now.


You are talking about quality, hands , finishing etc But from what I remember you told us that most of your Seiko's are Seiko 5 or 5kx, no? These watches are some of the cheapest from Seiko, you can't really compare it with stowa. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoffNA

all74 said:


> What model is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SPB259


----------



## valuewatchguy

GEO_79 said:


> You are talking about quality, hands , finishing etc But from what I remember you told us that most of your Seiko's are Seiko 5 or 5kx, no? These watches are some of the cheapest from Seiko, you can't really compare it with stowa.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


I rarely mention what I own but Seiko 5 all the way to GS is where my experience has spanned with many in between. My Instagram page will give you a few years history of the seiko's I've had if you are interested though. I recently owned the Ginza too. Needless to say I like Seiko. Just not blind to the fact that other brands can be better from time to time.


----------



## GEO_79

valuewatchguy said:


> I rarely mention what I own but Seiko 5 all the way to GS is where my experience has spanned with many in between. My Instagram page will give you a few years history of the seiko's I've had if you are interested though. I recently owned the Ginza too. Needless to say I like Seiko. Just not blind to the fact that other brands can be better from time to time.


I understand  Yeah I would like to see your Instagram page , I use my Instagram to follow Seiko and omega speedmaster fans. I want to buy the new Omega speedmaster Pro.

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston

I think the Ginza has been hyped too much on social media. I recall a YouTuber stating it's a GS from the regular Seiko factory. Which is nonsense. I haven't even held a Ginza but why would this ~$900 Prospex magically have far superior quality. Dial is nice though. But call anything a mini-GS and people lose their mind. 

It's still here for £670 btw





Prospex Alpinist 'Ginza' 140th Anniversary | Seiko Boutique | The Official UK Online Store


The design of this watch commemorates 140 years since the beginnings of Seiko Watch Corporation, as a watch and clock repair shop in Ginza, Tokyo in Japan. The striking ‘paved’ dial pattern is inspired by the very first Western style stone street paving areas in Ginza – urban changes which sprea ...




www.seikoboutique.co.uk


----------



## valuewatchguy

GEO_79 said:


> I understand  Yeah I would like to see your Instagram page , I use my Instagram to follow Seiko and omega speedmaster fans. I want to buy the new Omega speedmaster Pro.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


its in my signature line....ikeepgoodtime


----------



## valuewatchguy

john_marston said:


> I think the Ginza has been hyped too much on social media. I recall a YouTuber stating it's a GS from the regular Seiko factory. Which is nonsense. I haven't even held a Ginza but why would this ~$900 Prospex magically have far superior quality. Dial is nice though. But call anything a mini-GS and people lose their mind.
> 
> It's still here for £670 btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prospex Alpinist 'Ginza' 140th Anniversary | Seiko Boutique | The Official UK Online Store
> 
> 
> The design of this watch commemorates 140 years since the beginnings of Seiko Watch Corporation, as a watch and clock repair shop in Ginza, Tokyo in Japan. The striking ‘paved’ dial pattern is inspired by the very first Western style stone street paving areas in Ginza – urban changes which sprea ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikoboutique.co.uk


If its the one I'm thinking, he used the title as clickbait. He mentiond clearly in his video that the two are not comparable.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

john_marston said:


> I think the Ginza has been hyped too much on social media. I recall a YouTuber stating it's a GS from the regular Seiko factory. Which is nonsense. I haven't even held a Ginza but why would this ~$900 Prospex magically have far superior quality. Dial is nice though. But call anything a mini-GS and people lose their mind.


YouTube reviewers regularly serve up superlative soup and exaggeration is an intentional trigger. I think nothing of it.


----------



## yonsson

Crazy discussion here. Don’t knock a Stowa until you have owned one. The Fliegers easily surpasses the IWC Mark XVIII which costs 6 times as much (and yes I have owned one of those as well). 

Nobody has ever complained about GS finish. All I said was the movement finish isn’t made by hand. That doesn’t mean I don’t like GS, I have owned more than 10 different GS models. That doesn’t mean they are perfect. Comparisons to Omegas movements is fun since the Omega movements are far better than the mechanical GS movements.


----------



## GeoffNA

john_marston said:


> I think the Ginza has been hyped too much on social media. I recall a YouTuber stating it's a GS from the regular Seiko factory. Which is nonsense. I haven't even held a Ginza but why would this ~$900 Prospex magically have far superior quality. Dial is nice though. But call anything a mini-GS and people lose their mind.
> 
> It's still here for £670 btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prospex Alpinist 'Ginza' 140th Anniversary | Seiko Boutique | The Official UK Online Store
> 
> 
> The design of this watch commemorates 140 years since the beginnings of Seiko Watch Corporation, as a watch and clock repair shop in Ginza, Tokyo in Japan. The striking ‘paved’ dial pattern is inspired by the very first Western style stone street paving areas in Ginza – urban changes which sprea ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikoboutique.co.uk


Yeah, it's not a GS. It is the best Seiko dial I have seen, and it resembles something GS would do, but it is not in the GS sphere. 

I love mine and I'm lucky to have gotten it for below retail. I would have been willing to go in the upper 8's or even 900. I loved the dial that much.


----------



## VincentG

The haters have amassed again here on this thread! Now they are hating on other brands as well! Look all of you naysayers, haters, spd brigade, alignment brigade, QC brigade just stfu and start your own stupid thread for haters. This is new and upcoming Seikos, like these; The SSC813 is on my list to buy and it doesn't look like I will get it for less than msrp, but I will hold judgement on that till after the 1st of the year.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

VincentG said:


> The SSC813 is on my list to buy and *it doesn't look like I will get it for less than msrp*, but I will hold judgement on that till after the 1st of the year.


No local AD?


----------



## Cover Drive

I really do like the SSC819, but for me the case size is too small. It’s a shame that it wasn’t 43mm


----------



## chriscentro

Stephen90s said:


> Love the red. Gold accent not for me, but it fits. Still like it overall. May think twice before pulling trigger.
> 
> So many watches, so little expendable income. 🤣
> 
> Edit: Still don't like the magnifier lol.
> View attachment 16270251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Seiko Samurai Goes Naval With The New “Shu-Iro” Prospex Limited Edition Dive Watch
> 
> 
> ✓ Seiko introduces the new "Shu-Iro" Prospex limited edition dive watch ✓ A naval inspired colorway ✓ Check it out here! ✓
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fratellowatches.com


Looking at this, I wish Seiko put some sunburst effect to those squares


----------



## mrk

supawabb said:


> Lets say that Stowas does not have the quality control issues regarding
> 
> 1) accuracy
> 2) alignment issues
> 3) finishing
> 
> Does Seiko make some phenomenal products? Of course they do. I have an spb077/sbdc061. It is phenomenal. Finishing is excellent, accuracy is spot on (runs cosc), and the alignment was checked to be spotless prior to shipping. But I've also owned a Stowa Provider, and not one single issue with any of the above. You'll be hard pressed to find any complaints from Stowa owners, but the list of issues and complaints regarding Seiko is nearly endless. Using the argument that Seiko produces X number more watches a year than does Stowa... sure, they do. But if your quality control is piss poor is too many cases, FIX IT!


I'm inclined to agree with this. I have had many micro brand watches where there have been few issues for example and where there have been issues, the MB has dealt with me directly and solved the issue. Could I get an alignment issue sorted by Seiko direct for example? I think hoops would have to be jumped through to get the same one-2-one customer service micros are able to offer because they deal with their customers directly and have no middle retail body handling admin.

This is my 2nd Seiko I have owned. The first was a Seiko 5 Sports Field which lost accuracy after it dropped a few inches onto a table one day which didn't fill me with confidence. My mate's Turtle stopped winding and he had it sent to Seiko for repair via an AD which took several weeks. 

On the flipside the same mate had to send his BB58 to Tudor via an AD for manual winding and crown issues plus his bezel pip fell out....

Issues exist, it's how they are dealt with and how long it takes that for me dictates if I will be a repeat customer. 

On the other hand if a unique looking watch comes out then I'll throw caution to the wind and give it a try. I have 30 days money back in the UK for all retail purchases so there's nothing to lose really.

As it turns out the Ginza has superb finishing for what it is. Does it match the finishing of the £770 Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer Mechanical I also have? No, the Hamilton's case is more refined cut and the brushing strokes are of more refined quality whereas the Ginza brushed areas are smoother with direct edges falling off smoother rather than sharper like on the Hamilton. It's excellent for what it is though and the high polished bits are easily on par however. It is considerably higher quality fit and finish than the other Seikos I have bought, worn or seen in person and certainly feels and looks like it costs more than £670 I'd say. 

Personally I would feel bad about paying the £300+ some SKX etc I have seen because their bezels, crowns and overall feel does not reflect their RRP, and Seikos have been going up in recent years. The Ginza on the other hand I have no complaints with. It won't beat the Hamilton or Stowa in overall fit and finish, Stowa's case is also hand finished and treated with Top grade movement decoration and regulation.

I think the only area where the Ginza fails and can't compete with my Hamilton or Stowa is accuracy. Where the Ginza is +4s if dial is up, it could gain +16s a day if worn as I've found out. Still, I bought it for the dial, not the movement accuracy! Both Stowa and Hamilton are 0-+4s a day accurate even if worn.


----------



## clyde_frog

Cover Drive said:


> I really do like the SSC819, but for me the case size is too small. It’s a shame that it wasn’t 43mm
> View attachment 16273698


Are there not already enough chrono options at 43mm?


----------



## Cover Drive

clyde_frog said:


> Are there not already enough chrono options at 43mm?


Not as pretty as that


----------



## clyde_frog

They are nice but the translucent purplish sub-dials that you can see the solar panel through and the bracelet are niggles for me


----------



## Cover Drive

clyde_frog said:


> They are nice but the translucent purplish sub-dials that you can see the solar panel through and the bracelet are niggles for me


That is my other gripe with it. I really like the pseudo blue Bullhead colour to it. Been eyeing up a SSC705P1…


----------



## Tltuae

Cover Drive said:


> I really do like the SSC819, but for me the case size is too small. It’s a shame that it wasn’t 43mm
> View attachment 16273698


Me too, 39mm is just so tiny lol.

I mean, just launch them in too sizes ffs


----------



## One-Seventy

Cover Drive said:


> That is my other gripe with it. I really like the pseudo blue Bullhead colour to it. Been eyeing up a SSC705P1…
> View attachment 16275780


That one looks nice and big - you can tell from just how far inboard the date wheel is, TW Steel-style. Pretty much the rule in big watches at this level.


----------



## yonsson

clyde_frog said:


> They are nice but the translucent purplish sub-dials that you can see the solar panel through and the bracelet are niggles for me


The solar parts don’t disturb IRL. The date window is much worse of an annoyance. They bracelet is great!


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> The solar parts don’t disturb IRL. The date window is much worse of an annoyance. They bracelet is great!


The bracelet looks good enough quality. My problem with it is that the end links just don't match the case at all. It isn't a cohesive design.


----------



## spyder57

mrk said:


> Oh in that context I was specifically referring to GS not normal Seiko movements. And yes the GS movements are finished by hand typically by one watchmaker. You only need t watch any of the many mini docus online about Grand Seiko as evidence of this.
> 
> Example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your original comment made it sound like you were mocking the fact that I said GS stuff was all hand made/finished.
> 
> Anyway, sat at my desk catching up with business and can't help but admire the way light plays off this dial. Even a phone camera captures it rather well.


God that is such a good shot. What band is that? Perfect match.


----------



## Nathanours

If you like Seikos new designs and don't mind the poor QC/accuracy then that's reason enough to purchase them. It's ludicrous to claim that they are still a good value compared to their Swiss counterparts. That was maybe the case 10 years ago, but is so no longer.


----------



## mrk

Cannot fault the QC on this Alpinist. No dust under the crystal, case finishing seems very good and even and the transition from high polish to brushed is smooth too.

The accuracy when dial up is consistent at +4s, but when worn can vary anywhere up to +7s a day average so far but that's 11 measurements tracked vs the Stowa/Hamilton I have with over 90 measurements and getting 0-+4s average.

The dial, that is where this comes into its own. And being a limited edition also kinda dictates the price tbh.



spyder57 said:


> God that is such a good shot. What band is that? Perfect match.


Thanks! All taken with my phone 

It is the Joseph Bonnie Tropic, Wolbrook also do the same strap in various other colours 

Here's a low light lume shot at the computer!


----------



## spyder57

mrk said:


> Cannot fault the QC on this Alpinist. No dust under the crystal, case finishing seems very good and even and the transition from high polish to brushed is smooth too.
> 
> The accuracy when dial up is consistent at +4s, but when worn can vary anywhere up to +7s a day average so far but that's 11 measurements tracked vs the Stowa/Hamilton I have with over 90 measurements and getting 0-+4s average.
> 
> The dial, that is where this comes into its own. And being a limited edition also kinda dictates the price tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! All taken with my phone
> 
> It is the Joseph Bonnie Tropic, Wolbrook also do the same strap in various other colours
> 
> Here's a low light lume shot at the computer!


Thanks! And another fantastic shot


----------



## h_zee13

These look really good, specially the green one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan

I am very happy with these 6 Seikos...My children each own several Seikos as well..


----------



## schumway

TravisMorgan said:


> I am very happy with these 6 Seikos...My children each own several Seikos as well..
> View attachment 16280541
> View attachment 16280532
> View attachment 16280533
> View attachment 16280534
> View attachment 16280535
> View attachment 16280536


Great collection!

I own a green Sharp Edged that I love and have been looking (online) at the newer red one. How does the red compare to the green? Is the red almost black in indirect light? Or is it more gradient, darker away from the center? Thanks!


----------



## TravisMorgan

It is very dark in indirect light but slightly more gradient....but again when it comes to the Sharp Edge Series it's all about lighting angles


----------



## Chrono Brewer

mrk said:


> Here is the Seiko on a vulcanised tropic that arrived today.





mrk said:


>





spyder57 said:


> God that is such a good shot. What band is that? Perfect match.


I had the same question. Is it one of these? Would look great with my wife's SLGA007 arriving soon.






ORIGINAL TROPIC STRAP – Synchron Watches Store







shop.synchronwatches.com


----------



## Saswatch

Chrono Brewer said:


> I had the same question. Is it one of these? Would look great with my wife's SLGA007 arriving soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL TROPIC STRAP – Synchron Watches Store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.synchronwatches.com


Are the straps from Synchron better than the ones from Dan Henry's site?








1970 Rubber Strap


My 1970 is the best-looking tropical strap on the market - the perfect match for your vintage diver watch. Crafted with a checkered pattern, I made this strap with a mix of rubber and silicon for a soft feel and better durability than older rubber models. The breathing holes keep the 1970 strap...




danhenrywatches.com


----------



## mrk

The synchron ones are too long for most people, the ones I have are from Joseph Bonnie and are vulcanised rubber. The Dan Henry ones are a hybrid silicon material, not as good.

Wolbrook also do the exact same strap as Joseph Bonnie but in other colours. Both Wolbrook and Bonnie offer a much better sized tropic and will be among the softest rubber you will ever find in any strap. Also the synchron one has a sharply cut flat end at the lugs which won't suit watches with rounded cases. They are more suited to watch cases where the case is flat at the lugs not curved.


----------



## Chrono Brewer

mrk said:


> The synchron ones are too long for most people, the ones I have are from Joseph Bonnie and are vulcanised rubber. The Dan Henry ones are a hybrid silicon material, not as good.
> 
> Wolbrook also do the exact same strap as Joseph Bonnie but in other colours. Both Wolbrook and Bonnie offer a much better sized tropic and will be among the softest rubber you will ever find in any strap. Also the synchron one has a sharply cut flat end at the lugs which won't suit watches with rounded cases. They are more suited to watch cases where the case is flat at the lugs not curved.


This has been very insightful. Thank you. I'm looking around for a shorter tropic (around 120/70mm) like those but need a 22mm lug width. Looks like Wolbrook and Joseph Bonnie are only 20mm. Any recommendations?


----------



## mrk

Hmm I've not see any 22mm versions in that length sadly. Seems the only supplier that does normal lengths only offer 20mm lug sizes!


----------



## Chrono Brewer

mrk said:


> Hmm I've not see any 22mm versions in that length sadly. Seems the only supplier that does normal lengths only offer 20mm lug sizes!


In that case I may be looking at an alternative, but before moving on: what's inferior about the Dan Henry silicone-rubber hybrid? Too stiff? Wears out faster?


----------



## mrk

Chrono Brewer said:


> In that case I may be looking at an alternative, but before moving on: what's inferior about the Dan Henry silicone-rubber hybrid? Too stiff? Wears out faster?


It's hard to describe without showing you with both side by side. I had the Joseph Bonnie silicon tropic at one point on a Laco Flieger whilst also having the vulcanised rubber version on the Baltics I had at the time. The silicone one had a less impressive lustre to the finish, and when silicone does end up going shiny over time it looks a bit worn/used whereas the vulcanised/natural rubber stays looking the same. Comfort is excellent on both of course but you can definitely feel and see the quality difference between the two when both are in hand.

I'd always opt for a natural rubber strap over silicone in all instances really.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

King Turtle "Philippine Sunrise", 1000 pcs:









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 34


CITAZIONE (Il_Perozzi @ 2/12/2021, 20:24) Ciao a tutti, vi risulta questa uscita?.King Samurai in edizione limitata Europa Shu-Iro referenza




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## 6L35

AlvaroVitali said:


> King Turtle "Philippine Sunrise", 1000 pcs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 34
> 
> 
> CITAZIONE (Il_Perozzi @ 2/12/2021, 20:24) Ciao a tutti, vi risulta questa uscita?.King Samurai in edizione limitata Europa Shu-Iro referenza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


The Egg.


----------



## valuewatchguy

AlvaroVitali said:


> King Turtle "Philippine Sunrise", 1000 pcs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 34
> 
> 
> CITAZIONE (Il_Perozzi @ 2/12/2021, 20:24) Ciao a tutti, vi risulta questa uscita?.King Samurai in edizione limitata Europa Shu-Iro referenza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


reminds me of a pinapple


but the official marketing message was this I think

take a step forward and dare to grasp the Philippine Sunrise. Inspired by the country’s bright tropical rays, Seiko introduces its second Philippine Limited edition #SRPH38K1 Prospex watch.​​This timepiece transports its wearers to an ecstatic appreciation for adventure, a refreshed headspace, and a unique optimism for tomorrow.​​Vividly captures the strength of the Philippine Sunrise, the second Philippine Limited edition promises versatility and long-lasting use ideal for all kinds of adventures under bright, daring, and limitless skies. Take it with you on your next adventure​​The Second Philippine Limited edition SRPH38K1 has a diameter of 45mm, thickness of 13.2mm, and length of 47.7mm. It comes with A Special Box with engraving of limited edition numbers and "PHILIPPINE LIMITED EDITION". Limited Production of 1000 pcs only.​


----------



## SKYWATCH007

AlvaroVitali said:


> King Turtle "Philippine Sunrise", 1000 pcs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 34
> 
> 
> CITAZIONE (Il_Perozzi @ 2/12/2021, 20:24) Ciao a tutti, vi risulta questa uscita?.King Samurai in edizione limitata Europa Shu-Iro referenza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


This would like great on a 62Mas!


----------



## Xhantos

*SARW061 / SPB267J1*
Seiko Presage Arita Porcelain Dial Limited Edition










Scheduled to be released on January 14, 2022. Limited edition of 2000 pieces (400 of those will be for Japanese domestic market).

Pricing: 200K JPY (plus tax), 1950EUR









Seiko Presage Prestige Line Arita Porcelain Dial Limited Edition | Seiko Watch Corporation


Watches of today contain many technologies that were first developed by Seiko or technologies that are unique to Seiko.Presage has inherited over 100 years of watchmaking tradition, and ingenuity and ideas continue to be added to it to evolve it further.




www.seikowatches.com












Seiko Presage Prestige line 有田焼ダイヤル 限定モデル | セイコーウオッチ


Watches of today contain many technologies that were first developed by Seiko or technologies that are unique to Seiko.Presage has inherited over 100 years of watchmaking tradition, and ingenuity and ideas continue to be added to it to evolve it further.




www.seikowatches.com













SPB267J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com












SARW061 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## mrk

48.8mm lug to loug and a thickness of 14.1mm, that is one CHONK of a watch regardless of the 40mm case diameter. It will feel bigger than a Tudor Pelagos lol and that's massive.


----------



## Hexanaut

SKYWATCH007 said:


> This would like great on a 62Mas!


That chapter ring alignment is wild


----------



## blr

Xhantos said:


> Pricing: 200K JPY (plus tax), 1950EUR


That's a bit steep, IMO. At that price, there are some very good dressier pieces from, say Oris, Longines and Rado.


----------



## Saswatch

Hexanaut said:


> That chapter ring alignment is wild


lol real **** show. There are 2 things going on there.

1. The picture was taken from an angle and the image was adjusted to look flat. This unfortunately has the unintended impact of making things look out of alignment.

2. There is still a minor physical alignment problem. Rotate the dial counter-clockwise by a smidgen and it should line up with the chapter ring. The day/date window will also then line up with the candybar cyclops. The 120-click bezel is one click to the left which magnifies the appearance of the misalignment.


----------



## Xhantos

*SNR051*
Prospex LX U.S. Special Edition, will be available in January 2022, at select Seiko Luxe retailers, with a suggested retail price of $5,500. 


















SEIKO PROSPEX U.S. SPECIAL EDITION PAYS TRIBUTE TO SPACE TRAVEL


Moon Inspired Designs Connects Proprietary Technology to its History Mahwah, N.J. (December 8, 2021) - Seiko Watch of America has announced a new Prospex LX U.S. Special Edition timepiece inspired by the moon and designed to connect its proprietary technology to its rich history, featuring...




seikoluxe.com












SNR051


Prospex LX U.S. Special Edition Prospex LX U.S. Special Edition. Designed for those who treat life as the ultimate adventure, the Seiko Prospex line meets every challenge with technological excellence and style. A U.S. Special Edition, this extraordinary timepiece, celebrating the role of the...




seikoluxe.com





And here are screen captures because stupid site redirects for non-US IPs.


----------



## john_marston

You’d think $5500 would put it in GS territory. At least from a pricing/branding POV


----------



## Hexanaut

Saswatch said:


> lol real **** show. There are 2 things going on there.
> 
> 1. The picture was taken from an angle and the image was adjusted to look flat. This unfortunately has the unintended impact of making things look out of alignment.
> 
> 2. There is still a minor physical alignment problem. Rotate the dial counter-clockwise by a smidgen and it should line up with the chapter ring. The day/date window will also then line up with the candybar cyclops. The 120-click bezel is one click to the left which magnifies the appearance of the misalignment.


Agree on all of that. I would expect a product shot to at least be vetted slightly better before release and it just made me laugh. Cool colourway and I'm sure as usual they look great in the metal and in hand.


----------



## Xhantos

john_marston said:


> You’d think $5500 would put it in GS territory. At least from a pricing/branding POV


Spring Drive and Zaratsu polishing too. They could have branded this one as GS but prefer to refer these (LX) as 'the pinnacle of Seiko watchmaking'...


----------



## thewatchidiot

I don’t see any moon in this but I do read another fanciful narrative that doesn’t connect to the watch. But at 45 x 15 it’s a no go for me!


----------



## valuewatchguy

john_marston said:


> You’d think $5500 would put it in GS territory. At least from a pricing/branding POV


The comparable GS Diver SBGA229 is $6000. You should be able to find better discounts on the LX since GS dealers have become more stingy with discounts. YMMV

The LX is a good looking watch!


----------



## ffnc1020

All seiko and GS gmt are too thick, I hope they will build a new movement that’s thinner.


----------



## TravisMorgan

ffnc1020 said:


> All seiko and GS gmt are too thick, I hope they will build a new movement that’s thinner.


I agree...a little thinner(under 11 or even 12mm) would be nice


----------



## yonsson

Xhantos said:


> *SNR051*
> Prospex LX U.S. Special Edition, will be available in January 2022, at select Seiko Luxe retailers, with a suggested retail price of $5,500.
> 
> View attachment 16285750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO PROSPEX U.S. SPECIAL EDITION PAYS TRIBUTE TO SPACE TRAVEL
> 
> 
> Moon Inspired Designs Connects Proprietary Technology to its History Mahwah, N.J. (December 8, 2021) - Seiko Watch of America has announced a new Prospex LX U.S. Special Edition timepiece inspired by the moon and designed to connect its proprietary technology to its rich history, featuring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seikoluxe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNR051
> 
> 
> Prospex LX U.S. Special Edition Prospex LX U.S. Special Edition. Designed for those who treat life as the ultimate adventure, the Seiko Prospex line meets every challenge with technological excellence and style. A U.S. Special Edition, this extraordinary timepiece, celebrating the role of the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seikoluxe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are screen captures because stupid site redirects for non-US IPs.
> 
> View attachment 16285752
> View attachment 16285753


I though LX was dead. Surprised they release new versions.


----------



## spyder57

john_marston said:


> You’d think $5500 would put it in GS territory. At least from a pricing/branding POV


Agreed that's very pricey for a 'normal' Seiko.


----------



## valuewatchguy

spyder57 said:


> Agreed that's very pricey for a 'normal' Seiko.


to be fair any seiko with a Spring Drive movement and that much finishing effort isnt really "normal" but from a branding perspective i get your point. I think they are committed to the LX series as a halo offering of the Seiko brand line, which makes some sense since all indications are that they will continue to move GS upmarket. I don't think they expect to sell a lot of these LX models even if they had the GS logo on it. As someone esle mentiioned, the 44mm and 15mm dimensions are offputting for many regardless of the brand on the dial.


----------



## john_marston

valuewatchguy said:


> to be fair any seiko with a Spring Drive movement and that much finishing effort isnt really "normal" but from a branding perspective i get your point. I think they are committed to the LX series as a halo offering of the Seiko brand line, which makes some sense since all indications are that they will continue to move GS upmarket. I don't think they expect to sell a lot of these LX models even if they had the GS logo on it. As someone esle mentiioned, the 44mm and 15mm dimensions are offputting for many regardless of the brand on the dial.


The branding is what’s questionable. Seiko is still a mess when it comes to this. It has GS styling, GS movement, GS pricing; but it’s simply a Seiko which is also known for $100 watches?

The fact many can’t look past the ‘Seiko’ in GS (at Omega/Rolex prices) is something they still need to work on outside of Japan, and I feel like these releases show they’re still not sure what to do.
I think they should’ve called Grand Seiko something else or gone with Credor as their prominent higher end brand, but a bit late now.

Seiko as a whole had a thing for slapping ‘Seiko’ on everything at some point last century. Seiko Instruments, Seiko Group, Seiko Epson. Of which Seiko Epson’s Orient sells wristwatches. To this day makes people think Seiko Watch Corp owns Orient, which isn’t technically true. A printer company bigger than Seiko Holdings does.
But I digress


----------



## brandon\

john_marston said:


> The branding is what’s questionable. Seiko is still a mess when it comes to this. It has GS styling, GS movement, GS pricing; but it’s simply a Seiko which is also known for $100 watches?
> 
> The fact many can’t look past the ‘Seiko’ in GS (at Omega/Rolex prices) is something they still need to work on outside of Japan, and I feel like these releases show they’re still not sure what to do.
> I think they should’ve called Grand Seiko something else or gone with Credor as their prominent higher end brand, but a bit late now.
> 
> Seiko as a whole had a thing for slapping ‘Seiko’ on everything at some point last century. Seiko Instruments, Seiko Group, Seiko Epson. Of which Seiko Epson’s Orient sells wristwatches. To this day makes people think Seiko Watch Corp owns Orient, which isn’t technically true. A printer company bigger than Seiko Holdings does.
> But I digress


At one point, I found Seiko toilet paper on the internet.


----------



## Davekaye90

john_marston said:


> The branding is what’s questionable. Seiko is still a mess when it comes to this. It has GS styling, GS movement, GS pricing; but it’s simply a Seiko which is also known for $100 watches?
> 
> The fact many can’t look past the ‘Seiko’ in GS (at Omega/Rolex prices) is something they still need to work on outside of Japan, and I feel like these releases show they’re still not sure what to do.
> I think they should’ve called Grand Seiko something else or gone with Credor as their prominent higher end brand, but a bit late now.
> 
> Seiko as a whole had a thing for slapping ‘Seiko’ on everything at some point last century. Seiko Instruments, Seiko Group, Seiko Epson. Of which Seiko Epson’s Orient sells wristwatches. To this day makes people think Seiko Watch Corp owns Orient, which isn’t technically true. A printer company bigger than Seiko Holdings does.
> But I digress


Aren't there different versions of the Spring Drive, though? The 8L35 and 8L55 are related to GS movements, but they aren't finished to a level that would be acceptable even by the more ordinary looking GS 9 series movements. The 8L55 based SLA039 is also more expensive than any of the SD based LX models at $6800 list.


----------



## josayeee

I think the LX models look real nice. They are just way too large for me to consider purchasing.


----------



## Xhantos

john_marston said:


> ...
> I think they should’ve called Grand Seiko something else or gone with Credor as their prominent higher end brand, but a bit late now.
> 
> Seiko as a whole had a thing for slapping ‘Seiko’ on everything at some point last century. Seiko Instruments, Seiko Group, Seiko Epson. Of which Seiko Epson’s Orient sells wristwatches. To this day makes people think _Seiko Watch Corp owns Orient, which isn’t technically true. A printer company bigger than Seiko Holdings does._


While I generally agree and get your point, as you say ownership in this respect is a technicality. So Seiko (probably I mean the watch company here  ) does not own GS and GS is a separate company, there is a parent company (I'm not sure if it would be OK to call it a printer company though - if that would be technically correct) which owns Seiko and GS and Orient too. Is prospex a different brand than presage which just happen to share a parent company or an umbrella brand? I don't think I really care but of course, still, it will be easy to open my wallet wider for GS or Credor branding


----------



## Pee Dee

AlvaroVitali said:


> King Turtle "Philippine Sunrise", 1000 pcs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2021 - page 34
> 
> 
> CITAZIONE (Il_Perozzi @ 2/12/2021, 20:24) Ciao a tutti, vi risulta questa uscita?.King Samurai in edizione limitata Europa Shu-Iro referenza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


So it's finally coming out! 

Mod Mode started selling the OEM Dial for this model along with an olive green and a charcoal variant a a few months ago stating they were from "upcoming King Turtle LE's" 

So far I've now seen the olive green LE for Australia and now this yellow for the Philippines. We'll probably see the charcoal coming soon in another region. 

I picked one up last September and modded my SRPE05 with it


----------



## john_marston

Xhantos said:


> While I generally agree and get your point, as you say ownership in this respect is a technicality. So Seiko (probably I mean the watch company here  ) does not own GS and GS is a separate company, there is a parent company (I'm not sure if it would be OK to call it a printer company though - if that would be technically correct) which owns Seiko and GS and Orient too. Is prospex a different brand than presage which just happen to share a parent company or an umbrella brand? I don't think I really care but of course, still, it will be easy to open my wallet wider for GS or Credor branding


Seiko Watch Corp does still own GS. It’s just its own brand now and you won’t see GS in a Seiko catalog, more like Lorus or Alba.

Seiko Holdings or Watch Corp does _not_ own Orient. Epson does. Which is known as a printer company, and does not produce other wristwatches (although does have the Hattori family as a shareholder and has historical ties with watchmaking). Epson is also a larger company than Seiko watches.
Technically it’s called Seiko Epson, and they are all part of the Seiko Group conglomerate, which just adds to the confusion


----------



## johnMcKlane

Xhantos said:


> *SNR051*
> Prospex LX U.S. Special Edition, will be available in January 2022, at select Seiko Luxe retailers, with a suggested retail price of $5,500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO PROSPEX U.S. SPECIAL EDITION PAYS TRIBUTE TO SPACE TRAVEL
> 
> 
> Moon Inspired Designs Connects Proprietary Technology to its History Mahwah, N.J. (December 8, 2021) - Seiko Watch of America has announced a new Prospex LX U.S. Special Edition timepiece inspired by the moon and designed to connect its proprietary technology to its rich history, featuring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seikoluxe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNR051
> 
> 
> Prospex LX U.S. Special Edition Prospex LX U.S. Special Edition. Designed for those who treat life as the ultimate adventure, the Seiko Prospex line meets every challenge with technological excellence and style. A U.S. Special Edition, this extraordinary timepiece, celebrating the role of the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seikoluxe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are screen captures because stupid site redirects for non-US IPs.
> 
> View attachment 16285752
> View attachment 16285753


Kinda looks like the same dial of SARX055


----------



## valuewatchguy

john_marston said:


> The branding is what’s questionable. Seiko is still a mess when it comes to this. It has GS styling, GS movement, GS pricing; but it’s simply a Seiko which is also known for $100 watches?
> 
> The fact many can’t look past the ‘Seiko’ in GS (at Omega/Rolex prices) is something they still need to work on outside of Japan, and I feel like these releases show they’re still not sure what to do.
> I think they should’ve called Grand Seiko something else or gone with Credor as their prominent higher end brand, but a bit late now.
> 
> Seiko as a whole had a thing for slapping ‘Seiko’ on everything at some point last century. Seiko Instruments, Seiko Group, Seiko Epson. Of which Seiko Epson’s Orient sells wristwatches. To this day makes people think Seiko Watch Corp owns Orient, which isn’t technically true. A printer company bigger than Seiko Holdings does.
> But I digress



where is that DeLorean when I need it?


----------



## clyde_frog

john_marston said:


> Seiko Watch Corp does still own GS. It’s just its own brand now and you won’t see GS in a Seiko catalog, more like Lorus or Alba.
> 
> Seiko Holdings or Watch Corp does _not_ own Orient. Epson does. Which is known as a printer company, and does not produce other wristwatches (although does have the Hattori family as a shareholder and has historical ties with watchmaking). Epson is also a larger company than Seiko watches.
> Technically it’s called Seiko Epson, and they are all part of the Seiko Group conglomerate, which just adds to the confusion


Epson make smart watches.


----------



## yonsson

john_marston said:


> Seiko Watch Corp does still own GS. It’s just its own brand now and you won’t see GS in a Seiko catalog, more like Lorus or Alba.
> 
> Seiko Holdings or Watch Corp does _not_ own Orient. Epson does. Which is known as a printer company, and does not produce other wristwatches (although does have the Hattori family as a shareholder and has historical ties with watchmaking). Epson is also a larger company than Seiko watches.
> Technically it’s called Seiko Epson, and they are all part of the Seiko Group conglomerate, which just adds to the confusion


Now I’m confused. Epson makes all GS springdrive and quartz models (Shinshu Watch Studio) and they produce a lot of other different quartz movements like the solar movements at the same place.


----------



## MrDisco99

Yeah there's definitely some sharing that still happens between Seiko Holdings and Epson corp... Epson still makes all the spring drive and solar stuff for Seiko. They are actually separate corporate entities though.

It's not much different from when they were Daini and Suwa. Daini became Seiko Instruments (SII) and Suwa became Epson, separate companies making stuff for the same brand. Seiko Holdings used to be separate from both, but they merged with SII in 2009.

On a tangent... Suwa started making printers in 1964 when they got the contract for timekeeping at the Tokyo olympics. They needed to print hard copies of timing results, so in typical Seiko fashion, they made their own printers rather than contract a different company. Now Epson is one of the biggest printer companies in the world, and far more well known for that now than their watches. They're a hugely diverse company, all having branched out from watchmaking.


----------



## valuewatchguy

johnMcKlane said:


> Kinda looks like the same dial of SARX055


SARX and SJE dials for reference. I think it works better on the LX


----------



## yonsson

Here are a few pics I took @ Epson when I visited. They make all parts of the GS SD & 9F models.


----------



## tentimestwenty

Beautiful. Seeing a factory of this calibre brings a tear to my eye.



yonsson said:


> View attachment 16289498
> 
> View attachment 16289503
> 
> View attachment 16289502
> 
> View attachment 16289504
> 
> View attachment 16289500
> 
> View attachment 16289501
> 
> View attachment 16289499
> 
> Here are a few pics I took @ Epson when I visited. They make all parts of the GS SD & 9F models.


----------



## oprhodium39

john_marston said:


> The branding is what’s questionable. Seiko is still a mess when it comes to this. It has GS styling, GS movement, GS pricing; but it’s simply a Seiko which is also known for $100 watches?
> 
> The fact many can’t look past the ‘Seiko’ in GS (at Omega/Rolex prices) is something they still need to work on outside of Japan, and I feel like these releases show they’re still not sure what to do.
> I think they should’ve called Grand Seiko something else or gone with Credor as their prominent higher end brand, but a bit late now.
> 
> Seiko as a whole had a thing for slapping ‘Seiko’ on everything at some point last century. Seiko Instruments, Seiko Group, Seiko Epson. Of which Seiko Epson’s Orient sells wristwatches. To this day makes people think Seiko Watch Corp owns Orient, which isn’t technically true. A printer company bigger than Seiko Holdings does.
> But I digress


I always wonder if a buyer/owner of a Mercedes-Benz S-Class has no problem seeing the same brand name on trucks, minivans, buses, small A/CLA-Class cars etc., why a GS owner should bother seeing the same brand name on a Seiko 5…


----------



## john_marston

oprhodium39 said:


> I always wonder if a buyer/owner of a Mercedes-Benz S-Class has no problem seeing the same brand name on trucks, minivans, buses, small A/CLA-Class cars etc., why a GS owner should bother seeing the same brand name on a Seiko 5…


It is relevant from a marketing POV. And cars are actually a good example of it: Lexus/Toyota, Nissan/Infinity, Ford/Lincoln, Huyundai/Genesis, etc.


----------



## oprhodium39

john_marston said:


> It is relevant from a marketing POV. And cars are actually a good example of it: Lexus/Toyota, Nissan/Infinity, Ford/Lincoln, Huyundai/Genesis, etc.


…except for Mercedes-Benz and Seiko…


----------



## john_marston

oprhodium39 said:


> …except for Mercedes-Benz and Seiko…


What do you mean? Seiko has various brands for different price categories, they are a great example of it. Alba, Lorus, 5, Prospex, King Seiko, GS, Credor, and more!
I think the Japanese market is well aware that Grand Seiko is a premium Japanese watch. But GS hasn't been introduced in America till 2010, so it's understandable the western market has its 'moans & niggles' about the Seiko branding at Rolex prices. 

That said, I think GS is doing fine. From what I've heard from western watchdealer podcasts and such, GS sells well.


----------



## Watchyouloved

oprhodium39 said:


> I always wonder if a buyer/owner of a Mercedes-Benz S-Class has no problem seeing the same brand name on trucks, minivans, buses, small A/CLA-Class cars etc., why a GS owner should bother seeing the same brand name on a Seiko 5…


I have no problem with either. At the same time I enjoy a Toyota Land Cruiser just as much and I purposely like the Toyota badge on it vs the Lexus version…


----------



## Watchyouloved

john_marston said:


> What do you mean? Seiko has various brands for different price categories, they are a great example of it. Alba, Lorus, 5, Prospex, King Seiko, GS, Credor, and more!
> I think the Japanese market is well aware that Grand Seiko is a premium Japanese watch. But GS hasn't been introduced in America till 2010, so it's understandable the western market has its 'moans & niggles' about the Seiko branding at Rolex prices.
> 
> That said, I think GS is doing fine. From what I've heard from western watchdealer podcasts and such, GS sells well.


Believe it or not, grand seiko is more accepted outside of Japan lol in Japan they all prefer big Swiss names and name brands are a big deal in most Asian countries. I’ve talked to Japanese people who have said they will go out of their way to not purchase any Seiko product just because of the name and the fact that it isn’t an “expensive imported brand” 😅 clout is clout no matter where you go there will be many people who think like this unfortunately.


----------



## Batboy

mconlonx said:


> Name a current model 36mm Seiko or Grand Seiko, on a bracelet. I'll wait...


While I’d like too see a smaller GS diver, part of the ‘Seiko magic’ is that it’s divers often wear small.

The market for 36mm men’s watches is a niche within WIS. I have been to Japan and didn’t see many (or any) guys wearing such a small watch. And unless it’s vintage, 36mm can look like a child’s watch in many people’s eyes.


----------



## Batboy

Davekaye90 said:


> They've also done a DLC Sumo, several Samurais, the prior Gen 62MAS reissue and MM200. The Shogun has never gotten a DLC version, but otherwise pretty much every SPB diver has or will be soon.


Is the lack of a Shogun with DLC because DiaShield is one of its (titanium) selling points?




Davekaye90 said:


> Seems like the aftermarket business is still doing fine.


Is there an aftermarket business for the Shogun?


----------



## mconlonx

Batboy said:


> While I’d like too see a smaller GS diver, part of the ‘Seiko magic’ is that it’s divers often wear small.
> 
> The market for 36mm men’s watches is a niche within WIS. I have been to Japan and didn’t see many (or any) guys wearing such a small watch. And unless it’s vintage, 36mm can look like a child’s watch in many people’s eyes.


Huh.

I mean, I specifically was not talking about divers, so...

There are current-model Grand Seiko in 37mm, on bracelet, but they all happen to be quartz. Also models within The Citizen range. I could pick up a 34mm Seiko Dolce HAQ, if I wanted to go vintage-small, at 34mm. And FWIW, I find smaller divers to look too small on-wrist, even at 38mm.

I was referencing the Tudor BB36, by way of comparison. There's also the whole line-up of Rolex OP and DJ 36mm models to consider, but I was hoping for a more apples to apples comparison.

36mm may be a niche within WIS, but consider where you are posting this - very much a WIS forum, no?

I've heard epithets about smaller watches being women's watches or in this case a child's watch, but I prefer they way they wear. Really don't care how other people think they look on my 7" wrist, and I happen to think even a Seiko Presage at 38.5mm wears a touch too large. I guess that 36mm Seiko Laurel Alpinist ltd ed. re-release is a kid's watch?

I mean, if I want a 36mm Seiko, I can build this - and I did - but I wouldn't have to, if Seiko actually sold something like it.











And there's always Seiko 5... but 37mm.











The point was not debating watch size, or even personal preference, but pointing out that if one does prefer a smaller watch, Seiko really doesn't offer a direct comp model in same size/price range. Even if, at the same price level, the person I was responding to thinks Seiko offers a better value with regard to finishing, movement, etc.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Davekaye90 said:


> Aren't there different versions of the Spring Drive, though? The 8L35 and 8L55 are related to GS movements, but they aren't finished to a level that would be acceptable even by the more ordinary looking GS 9 series movements. The 8L55 based SLA039 is also more expensive than any of the SD based LX models at $6800 list.


I believe the 9S55 and 9S65 are the 8L35 and 8L55 base, respectively, bearing I'm mind these are not as regulated as they Grand Seiko equivalent. Although the 8L35 from factory does have some great daily averages mine run about 4-5 seconds fast per day...well withIn COSC standards, however, my 8L55 run about 10 seconds fast per day within Seiko's stated average but not within COSC.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## jconli1

Haven't really clicked with SKXs in the past, and hip streetwear collabs aren't really my thing... but I randomly saw this new SBSA145 on Ebay the other night (at MSRP from a dealer!) and impulse clicked before I knew what I was doing.

Really digging it.


----------



## Galaga

Seiko brings up some weird colour combinations but for some reason this looks weirdly cool to me.


----------



## yonsson

Watchyouloved said:


> Believe it or not, grand seiko is more accepted outside of Japan lol in Japan they all prefer big Swiss names and name brands are a big deal in most Asian countries. I’ve talked to Japanese people who have said they will go out of their way to not purchase any Seiko product just because of the name and the fact that it isn’t an “expensive imported brand” 😅 clout is clout no matter where you go there will be many people who think like this unfortunately.


2014 90% of the GS sales were made in Japan. Japan is aiming to take the first place of premium watch brand in Japan. They are currently on #3 I think. Since the relaunch 2017 and the international focus things have changed but Japan is still the main market for GS.


----------



## MrDisco99

yonsson said:


> 2014 90% of the GS sales were made in Japan. Japan is aiming to take the first place of premium watch brand in Japan. Look


Well yeah they were JDM only at the time.


----------



## Davekaye90

Batboy said:


> Is the lack of a Shogun with DLC because DiaShield is one of its (titanium) selling points?
> 
> Is there an aftermarket business for the Shogun?


I think it just may be that the shogun is a niche product. Up until the two new ones there's only been the black dial with automatic script at 6, and then the black dial with prospex on it, plus the two Zimbe LEs. Compare that to the number of 63MAS variants or Willards. 

I've seen chapter rings and sapphire crystals for shogun. Nobody to my knowledge has done a bezel insert though. 

I had a PVD titanium citizen with their duratect hardness coating on it, so Seiko could make a PVD shogun I'm sure.


----------



## keerola

jconli1 said:


> Haven't really clicked with SKXs in the past, and hip streetwear collabs aren't really my thing... but I randomly saw this new SBSA145 on Ebay the other night (at MSRP from a dealer!) and impulse clicked before I knew what I was doing.
> 
> Really digging it.
> 
> View attachment 16290322
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16290321


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## ProF3T

Davekaye90 said:


> I think it just may be that the shogun is a niche product. Up until the two new ones there's only been the black dial with automatic script at 6, and then the black dial with prospex on it, plus the two Zimbe LEs. Compare that to the number of 63MAS variants or Willards.
> 
> I've seen chapter rings and sapphire crystals for shogun. Nobody to my knowledge has done a bezel insert though.
> 
> I had a PVD titanium citizen with their duratect hardness coating on it, so Seiko could make a PVD shogun I'm sure.


+ The rare 1st gen Shogun SBDC009 with orange dial.


----------



## yonsson

MrDisco99 said:


> Well yeah they were JDM only at the time.


They were not.


----------



## parang

yonsson said:


> PVD is a collective term for different types of coating processes. DLC is a term for the result.


DLC (diamond like carbon) is the better quality coating, for it is harder with a better staying power.


----------



## Snaggletooth

parang said:


> DLC (diamond like carbon) is the better quality coating, *for it is harder with a better staying power.*


Too easy.


----------



## Davekaye90

ProF3T said:


> + The rare 1st gen Shogun SBDC009 with orange dial.


Oh yeah, forgot about that one.


----------



## MtnClymbr

jconli1 said:


> Haven't really clicked with SKXs in the past, and hip streetwear collabs aren't really my thing... but I randomly saw this new SBSA145 on Ebay the other night (at MSRP from a dealer!) and impulse clicked before I knew what I was doing.
> 
> Really digging it.
> 
> View attachment 16290322
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16290321


I bought and returned mine after some thought. I really like the color scheme a lot- just something didn’t quite click right with me on it. I’m sorta like you in that I’m not big on the whole street brand type stuff. Like I feel too old for it.


----------



## MrDisco99

yonsson said:


> They were not.


My bad... GS went global in 2010. Much of their international distribution has only been stood up in the last few years though. Grand Seiko America was established in 2018 and Grand Seiko SAS (Europe) in 2020.


----------



## jconli1

MtnClymbr said:


> I bought and returned mine after some thought. I really like the color scheme a lot- just something didn’t quite click right with me on it. I’m sorta like you in that I’m not big on the whole street brand type stuff. Like I feel too old for it.


I can understand that, though it was sort of the opposite for me. Feels squarely aimed at us older 'heads.  I looked at the owner of BAIT's instagram, didn't realize he's a serious watch guy, with one post highlighting how the early 16550 Explorer IIs are one of his favorite. Definitely explains this dial. The text gives a little vintage Tudor feel, too. But I love how the narrow, slightly faded grey debossed insert ties it together and gives it a more unique look and feel overall.


----------



## Watchyouloved

jconli1 said:


> I can understand that, though it was sort of the opposite for me. Feels squarely aimed at us older 'heads.  I looked at the owner of BAIT's instagram, didn't realize he's a serious watch guy, with one post highlighting how the early 16550 Explorer IIs are one of his favorite. Definitely explains this dial. The text gives a little vintage Tudor feel, too. But I love how the narrow, slightly faded grey debossed insert ties it together and gives it a more unique look and feel overall.


Yup, this watch is exactly like the rowing blazers one all over again. It’s a collab model but it’s design and focus is meant to be that of an older vintage model. That is why this model is so popular and it’s not because of the actual collab, which is the same thing that happened with the rowing blazers rally diver model.


----------



## MtnClymbr

Has anyone gotten their hands on any of the new ice diver Willard’s? I was gonna drop by the only AD in my area today but they aren’t open on Sundays- if they even have them available. At $1,400 I’m not sure I wanna risk buying online without seeing them in person first.


----------



## aznsk8s87

MtnClymbr said:


> Has anyone gotten their hands on any of the new ice diver Willard’s? I was gonna drop by the only AD in my area today but they aren’t open on Sundays- if they even have them available. At $1,400 I’m not sure I wanna risk buying online without seeing them in person first.


I liked the look, but I already own a 6R diver with the SPB149. Personally don't feel the need to own another watch with the exact same specs. Dials are pretty sweet, especially the teal one.


----------



## Pun

aznsk8s87 said:


> I liked the look, but I already own a 6R diver with the SPB149. Personally don't feel the need to own another watch with the exact same specs. Dials are pretty sweet, especially the teal one.


Most of the divers have same/similar specs. Only the dial make hell of a difference in our decision to buy it or not. If we decide only on specs then our collection will be 10% of what we have... 
BTW I'm not enabling you to buy another watch.... 😃


----------



## AlvaroVitali

King Turtle SRPH41 Limited Edition, "Samurai Black", available only in Singapore, Hong Kong, Macau, Malaysia and Brunei. 









Novità Seiko 2022


Seiko presenta un'edizione limitata per il mercato europeo (+Israele, Turchia e Sud Africa) del King Samurai. Dedicato alla forze navali




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## Watchyouloved

Pun said:


> Most of the divers have same/similar specs. Only the dial make hell of a difference in our decision to buy it or not. If we decide only on specs then our collection will be 10% of what we have...
> BTW I'm not enabling you to buy another watch.... 😃


Haha yeah exactly this !! I have so many multiples of seiko’s with the exact same movement and specs, hell even the same cases…but the different dials and colors/patterns is what gets me every time!


----------



## Watchyouloved

If we go off movement alone you’d only have like 5 options 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Xhantos

AlvaroVitali said:


> King Turtle SRPH41 Limited Edition, "Samurai Black", available only in Singapore, Hong Kong, Macau, Malaysia and Brunei.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022
> 
> 
> Seiko presenta un'edizione limitata per il mercato europeo (+Israele, Turchia e Sud Africa) del King Samurai. Dedicato alla forze navali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


If it were possible, I'd have liked to congratulate the person who named a turtle as samurai colored(!) What's next? Sumo Blue colored Samurai?


----------



## SKYWATCH007

AlvaroVitali said:


> King Turtle SRPH41 Limited Edition, "Samurai Black", available only in Singapore, Hong Kong, Macau, Malaysia and Brunei.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022
> 
> 
> Seiko presenta un'edizione limitata per il mercato europeo (+Israele, Turchia e Sud Africa) del King Samurai. Dedicato alla forze navali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


Black with Red seconds hand wow super original!


----------



## Xhantos

*1968 Diver's Modern Re-interpretation
Save the Ocean Limited Edition *









A 1968 Seiko classic is re-born and returns to the Antarctic. | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com












＜セイコー プロスペックス＞ 美しい南極の永続を願い、1968ダイバーズがSave the Oceanシリーズから登場 ～第63次南極地域観測隊とともに再び南極の地へ～ | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com













SEIKO PROSPEX 1968 Diver's Modern Re-interpretation Save the Ocean Limited Edition | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko introduces into the Prospex collection a new interpretation of the 1968 diver's watch. The watch will join the Save the Ocean series in support of several different marine conservation initiatives.




www.seikowatches.com












SEIKO PROSPEX 1968 メカニカルダイバーズ 現代デザイン Save the Ocean Limited Edition | セイコーウオッチ


1968年に発売した世界最高水準の10振動ハイビート300m空気潜水ダイバーズを、最新技術と現代的なデザイン解釈によって蘇らせた本作は、海洋保護活動を支援する、Save the Ocean対象モデルとして登場します。




www.seikowatches.com






*SLA055J1 / SBDX049*
[ Caliber 8L35 ]
Limited edition of 1,300 (300 of which will be for JDM)
Will be released on January 14, 2022
4600 USD - 4600 EUR - 460,000 JPY (Japanese tax NOT included)


















SLA055J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com












Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com












SBDX049 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com






*SLA057J1*
[ Caliber 8L35 ]
Limited edition of 600
Available in January 2022
4600 USD - 4600 EUR


















SLA057J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com












Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## Davekaye90

Seiko really needs to create a no-date variant of the 8L35. The date window particularly on the SLA055 looks like a cheap afterthought.


----------



## B1ff_77

That date window


----------



## Milehigh981

4600..ouch. 😱


----------



## arlee

Live Pics in Article @ Monochrome and Fratello

Introducing Seiko Prospex "Save the Ocean" SLA055 and SLA057

Hands-On With Two New Seiko Prospex 1968 Diver’s Modern Re-Interpretation Watches


----------



## valuewatchguy

Milehigh981 said:


> 4600..ouch. 😱


They do use Ever Brilliant Steel (though I have no idea of the value or importance of this material) for a hefty premium over the MM300 with the same movement and iconic case heritage. The dials look great. but the date wheel is not well done at 4:30. 

Glad they are offering new things and at 1300 its actually reasonable to call it an LE but the value here is tough to rationalize for me.


----------



## Frack

I love that Seiko is using more black date dials. I wish they would incorporate those into their entry levels lines


----------



## GregoryD

Love the look of these, but was expecting the price to be closer to $3000. 4600 euros = about $5100...for a movement rated at +15/-10...yikes.


----------



## yonsson

I am conflicted. I love the overall looks, but the X bothers me for once, it doesn’t belong at this price range and it messes with the timeless heritage purposes. The date placement is also strange and the crown looks a little too big. It’s funny they bring up serviceability as the reason for the crown since SEIKO has a history of not supplying enough spare parts for the LE models. 

SEIKO has painted themself to a corner with all these different 6159 inspired models. It feels like they try to change some details every time just to differentiate the model from the previous newly released versions.

Also, I’m not a bracelet guy but at this price, buyers expect a bracelet. 

On the plus side, the lack of Diashield is refreshing. Diashield doesn’t belong on any pricy watch.


----------



## B1ff_77

valuewatchguy said:


> They do use Ever Brilliant Steel (though I have no idea of the value or importance of this material) for a hefty premium over the MM300 with the same movement and iconic case heritage. The dials look great. but the date wheel is not well done at 4:30.
> 
> Glad they are offering new things and at 1300 its actually reasonable to call it an LE but the value here is tough to rationalize for me.


I agree, these are a tough sell. hard to see how anyone could justify choosing one over an MM300. They don’t look at all bad, but the bezel knurl makes them look too much like a modded SKX to me - at least until you notice the disaster of a date window!


----------



## rkny

I just keep hoping they’ll reissue the G757. I stupidly sold my NOS one in 2013. The Wired release from a couple of years ago was a weird interpretation.


----------



## John Price

MtnClymbr said:


> Has anyone gotten their hands on any of the new ice diver Willard’s? I was gonna drop by the only AD in my area today but they aren’t open on Sundays- if they even have them available. At $1,400 I’m not sure I wanna risk buying online without seeing them in person first.


Picked mine up this past weekend. Stay tuned for impressions and photos soon.


----------



## brianinCA

arlee said:


> Live Pics in Article @ Monochrome and Fratello
> 
> Introducing Seiko Prospex "Save the Ocean" SLA055 and SLA057
> 
> Hands-On With Two New Seiko Prospex 1968 Diver’s Modern Re-Interpretation Watches


A definite pass for me at $5k+ USD. I'll be patiently waiting for the MM200 to be released in the black/gilt colorway at $1,200-$1,400. 🤞


----------



## Alpineboy

B1ff_77 said:


> I agree, these are a tough sell. hard to see how anyone could justify choosing one over an MM300. They don’t look at all bad, but the bezel knurl makes them look too much like a modded SKX to me - at least until you notice the disaster of a date window!


I agree that the bezel knurling looks off. Reminds me of the bezel knurling of the Seiko fifty fathoms (SNZH5x).


----------



## TraserH3

The ever brilliant steel is a reason to go with this over the MM300. Crappy diashield make your watch look gray or look like titanium. 

The gilt version is trying to be unibtainium with only 600 pieces. It’s kind of stupid when you can get a used sla025 for around $4500

Can we please just get a MM300 in ever brilliant steel?


----------



## Spring-Diver

Love it 




























With that case profile and recessed case back, it’ll wear great! Not top heavy like the MM300.


----------



## ffnc1020

rkny said:


> I just keep hoping they’ll reissue the G757. I stupidly sold my NOS one in 2013. The Wired release from a couple of years ago was a weird interpretation.
> View attachment 16298455


They kinda did already with the Wired metal gear solid limited edition agam601, but that’s more of a beefed up “modern interpretation”.


----------



## clyde_frog

Spring-Diver said:


> Love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that case profile and recessed case back, it’ll wear great! Not top heavy like the MM300.


I'll take an extra 2mm and top heavy over paying about $2000 more for pretty much the same thing thanks.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Presage Cocktail Time STAR BAR "Houjou":









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 2


Nuovo Presage Cocktail Time STAR BAR limitato a 5500 esemplari. Si ispira al cocktail "Houjou" creato dal bartender giapponese Hisashi




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## AlvaroVitali

New dials for the Re-interpetation of the Laurel Alpinist:









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 2


Nuovo Presage Cocktail Time STAR BAR limitato a 5500 esemplari. Si ispira al cocktail "Houjou" creato dal bartender giapponese Hisashi




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## vsh

I like the look of the new SLAs from any angle except the front. It looks like one of the cheap solar divers from straight on.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

New colors for the Diver's Solar Mid-Size:









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 2


Nuovo Presage Cocktail Time STAR BAR limitato a 5500 esemplari. Si ispira al cocktail "Houjou" creato dal bartender giapponese Hisashi




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## One-Seventy

AlvaroVitali said:


> New dials for the Re-interpetation of the Laurel Alpinist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 2
> 
> 
> Nuovo Presage Cocktail Time STAR BAR limitato a 5500 esemplari. Si ispira al cocktail "Houjou" creato dal bartender giapponese Hisashi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


Nice. Glad to see Seiko flooding the Alpinist range with lots of interesting options.


----------



## joseph80

Really liking the blue and green shade on these


----------



## Xhantos

*SRPH78J1 / SARY208*
Seiko Presage Cocktail Time STAR BAR Limited Edition
Scheduled to be released on January 14, 2022



















Seiko Presage Cocktail Time Star Bar Limited Edition | Seiko Watch Corporation


Watches of today contain many technologies that were first developed by Seiko or technologies that are unique to Seiko.Presage has inherited over 100 years of watchmaking tradition, and ingenuity and ideas continue to be added to it to evolve it further.




www.seikowatches.com












Seiko Presage Cocktail Time Star Bar Limited Edition | セイコーウオッチ


Watches of today contain many technologies that were first developed by Seiko or technologies that are unique to Seiko.Presage has inherited over 100 years of watchmaking tradition, and ingenuity and ideas continue to be added to it to evolve it further.




www.seikowatches.com





4R35 - Hardlex
Limited edition of 5,500 pieces (300 of which for Japanese market)
495 USD - 53,000 JPY (before taxes)









SRPH78J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com












Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com












SARY208 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## Davekaye90

vsh said:


> I like the look of the new SLAs from any angle except the front. It looks like one of the cheap solar divers from straight on.


They mostly just look like shrunken LX models to me. I appreciate the wearable size, but the beautiful case doesn't make up for the basic stamped dials and poorly integrated dates IMO. I also don't like how the 8L35 keeps getting more and more expensive without improving at all. For that kind of cash Seiko should guarantee at least +/- 5. 

Otherwise I don't think Tudor will be feeling too threatened.


----------



## yonsson

Davekaye90 said:


> They mostly just look like shrunken LX models to me. I appreciate the wearable size, but the beautiful case doesn't make up for the basic stamped dials and poorly integrated dates IMO. I also don't like how the 8L35 keeps getting more and more expensive without improving at all. For that kind of cash Seiko should guarantee at least +/- 5.
> 
> Otherwise I don't think Tudor will be feeling too threatened.


Basic stamped dial? It looks like the SLA025 dial which is far from basic.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Date windows done right……


----------



## TCWU

what material for SLA055's bezel insert?
it looks like LX line's ceramic bezel insert!


----------



## berserkkw

Anybody have an idea what the SLA055/7 watch heads weigh?


----------



## TCWU

berserkkw said:


> Anybody have an idea what the SLA055/7 watch heads weigh?


*Case Size*
Thickness: 
13.1
㎜
Diameter:
42.6
㎜
Length:
49.3
㎜









Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com





US list 4600


----------



## Xhantos

TCWU said:


> *Case Size*
> Thickness:
> 13.1
> ㎜
> Diameter:
> 42.6
> ㎜
> Length:
> 49.3
> ㎜
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US list 4600


Also says,

*Weight*
120.0
g

But that probably includes the silicone band. So any ideas what would the 'head' weigh (OPs original question)?


----------



## berserkkw

Xhantos said:


> Also says,
> 
> *Weight*
> 120.0
> g
> 
> But that probably includes the silicone band. So any ideas what would the 'head' weigh (OPs original question)?


What I'm so afraid of is if that weight is just the watch head.. I've had watches with 100+ grams watch head alone, and I can't bear that.. 6.5 inch wrist are not made for that much additional weight 😅


----------



## yonsson

TCWU said:


> what material for SLA055's bezel insert?
> it looks like LX line's ceramic bezel insert!


The LX diver doesn’t have ceramic insert.


----------



## 6L35

Those are the Seikos Submarinermaster 😂


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> The LX diver doesn’t have ceramic insert.


With all due respect Yonsson, as you have a million % the Seiko knowledge I do, you're wrong on that one.









SBDB045 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com







> *ケース材質*
> 純チタン(硬質コーティング) ベゼル:純チタン(表示板 セラミックス)


----------



## valuewatchguy

clyde_frog said:


> With all due respect Yonsson, as you have a million % the Seiko knowledge I do, you're wrong on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBDB045 | セイコーウオッチ
> 
> 
> セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com



quoting from this article "No ceramics used, but a titanium bezel with a high glossy finished inlay. "









Hands-On With The Seiko Prospex LX SNR029J Divers Watch


We go hands-on with the new Seiko Prospex LX SNR029J. Priced at €6100, it indicates it is a high-end divers watch, we take a closer look.




www.fratellowatches.com





but articles about the colored bezels like the SNR031 or the Hulk SNR045 seem to reference ceramic inserts. 

I'd still go with Yonsson


----------



## clyde_frog

valuewatchguy said:


> quoting from this article "No ceramics used, but a titanium bezel with a high glossy finished inlay. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands-On With The Seiko Prospex LX SNR029J Divers Watch
> 
> 
> We go hands-on with the new Seiko Prospex LX SNR029J. Priced at €6100, it indicates it is a high-end divers watch, we take a closer look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fratellowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but articles about the colored bezels like the SNR031 or the Hulk SNR045 seem to reference ceramic inserts.
> 
> I'd still go with Yonsson


i've literally just showed you their own website saying the bezel insert is ceramic, and you're trying to prove otherwise with a "fratello watches" link... I think you'd be better off using Seiko as a source for what materials they use rather than some guy who doesn't have a clue what it's made from and just says "it's glossy". And the coloured ones use cermet to achieve the colours.


----------



## valuewatchguy

clyde_frog said:


> i've literally just showed you their own website saying the bezel insert is ceramic, and you're trying to prove otherwise with a "fratello watches" link... I think you'd be better off using Seiko as a source for what materials they use rather than some guy who doesn't have a clue. And the coloured ones use cermet to achieve the colours.


yes I missed that, my bad.

But even Seiko is not consistant with their info. So I still yield to Yonnson. 









 Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com













SLA055J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## clyde_frog

Seiko aren't consistent yeah, but they aren't going to say it's ceramic when it isn't are they. Not listing a feature is one thing, listing something as a feature when it isn't is something else. The Japanese website always has more info than the english ones.









Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com





Do you see ceramic listed here? No, but everybody knows it's ceramic. Basically, just look at the Japanese website for true information because it seems like they can't be bothered translating it all to the English ones or something.

Yonnson knows a lot about Seiko, but Seiko know more about Seiko. I'm going to trust Seiko over Yonnson on this.


----------



## TCWU

yonsson said:


> The LX diver doesn’t have ceramic insert.


dude do your home work
yap it's not called ceramic but almost same









These 2 Seiko Prospex LX Models Have Cermet | Calibre Magazine


The cases for both new Prospex LX watches are taken from the line’s pieces inspired by Seiko’s original Professional Diver’s timepiece from 1968.




www.calibremagazine.com





only GS divers so far are not using ceramic insert
*These 2 Seiko Prospex LX Models Have Cermet*


----------



## TCWU

if you read this article








Material gains: what's the deal with steel and what type is the best for watchmaking? - Time and Tide Watches


Whether it’s a bespoke luxury piece, a tough tool watch or even a daily diver, stainless steel is still watchmaking’s primary material of choice. Yet while 316L grade steel is increasingly used by a number of brands, there are, in fact, better, smoother and harder alternatives for watchmaking...




timeandtidewatches.com





that seiko new steel
I think just a joke for $$$$
It's stronger than 316L
but how many of us actually dive in salt water
it's useless


----------



## ddaly12

Spring-Diver said:


> Love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that case profile and recessed case back, it’ll wear great! Not top heavy like the MM300.


The thinness is definitely a step in the right direction. Not a fan of the stamped looking dial… appears much too flat. I like a little depth in my applied indicies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCWU

ddaly12 said:


> The thinness is definitely a step in the right direction. Not a fan of the stamped looking dial… appears much too flat. I like a little depth in my applied indicies.


because it's only 200m
anything over 200M from Seiko is thick..thick...thick.. 
VERY THICK


----------



## yonsson

It’s the same discussion every single year. It’s not like I’m guessing, I have had contact with SEIKO Japan about the bezel material in the LX diver. You simply can’t trust most sources about details like this.


----------



## yonsson

TCWU said:


> dude do your home work
> yap it's not called ceramic but almost same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 Seiko Prospex LX Models Have Cermet | Calibre Magazine
> 
> 
> The cases for both new Prospex LX watches are taken from the line’s pieces inspired by Seiko’s original Professional Diver’s timepiece from 1968.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.calibremagazine.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only GS divers so far are not using ceramic insert
> *These 2 Seiko Prospex LX Models Have Cermet*


You are referring to two special models, not the standard model. It’s far from “only GS divers” that are not using ceramics.


----------



## Davekaye90

ddaly12 said:


> The thinness is definitely a step in the right direction. Not a fan of the stamped looking dial… appears much too flat. I like a little depth in my applied indicies.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I have a hard time with the stamped dials at this price level. They're fine on the MM200 at $1K, but this is Tudor Black Bay money, and Tudor is not stamping their dials. The MT movements are also not -10/+15 either.


----------



## yonsson

Davekaye90 said:


> Yeah I have a hard time with the stamped dials at this price level. They're fine on the MM200 at $1K, but this is Tudor Black Bay money, and Tudor is not stamping their dials. The MT movements are also not -10/+15 either.



















Do you consider the Tudor to have better finish than these stamped dials?


----------



## rokman

GregoryD said:


> Love the look of these, but was expecting the price to be closer to $3000. 4600 euros = about $5100...for a movement rated at +15/-10...yikes.


Nice nato with seiko branding, where can i get one?


----------



## Xhantos

Xhantos said:


> *SRPH78J1 / SARY208*
> Seiko Presage Cocktail Time STAR BAR Limited Edition
> Scheduled to be released on January 14, 2022
> Limited edition of 5,500 pieces (300 of which for Japanese market)
> ....


There is a hands-on article at Monochrome at








Hands-On Seiko Presage Cocktail Time Star Bar SRPH78J1


Golden tones and a glistening dial inspired by a Japanese sake cocktail, with the new Seiko Presage Cocktail Time Star Bar SRPH78J1.




monochrome-watches.com




which has a caseback picture as below:








which clearly has 1 / 3000 etched.

My conclusion, number of pieces were planned 3000 but then increased to 5500. Also 300 JDM quota seems in line with that.


----------



## TCWU

yonsson said:


> You are referring to two special models, not the standard model. It’s far from “only GS divers” that are not using ceramics.


just use your common sense
why seiko needs different material bezel inserts for the same diver model?
just look at the 12 lume dot on the bezel
obviously it's ceramic insert in different colors on LX diver no matter it's regular or limited edition

it dose not make any sense
limited LX uses ceramic bezel
and regular LX is not ceramic

there is also US green LX diver





SEIKO WATCH | SEIKO PROSPEX LX line Limited Edition


It is a special model that expresses a spire-like forest created by algae near the Skarvsnes outcrops in a dial pattern.




www.seikowatches.com




The limited edition’s dial brings to life the aquatic moss pillars that stands at the bottom of a lake in Skarvsnes Foreland. The *green ceramic bezel *expresses the breath of life cultivated over a long period in the Antarctic ground.

the SLA055 bezel lume on 12 looks exactly like LX's
I did not like the lume dot style on Seiko ceramic bezel
more prefer the tradition way like Rolex did on their ceramic




it's does not make any sense 3 ceramic bezel inserts for limited LX diver and non-ceramic for regular LX diver...which watch maker made such nonsense ?

Where is Seiko's brain?


----------



## Davekaye90

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16301277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you consider the Tudor to have better finish than these stamped dials?


The black dials hide the fact that the markers don't have any depth a bit. On something like SNR045 though it's much easier to see the material of the dial that's been pressed up by the stamp with the metallic bit on top.


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## SKYWATCH007

I like the green one valuewatchguy just sent!


----------



## clyde_frog

I am not having that Seiko says the LX has a ceramic bezel insert on their website but it doesn't actually have one. If that was a mistake they'd have fixed it by now. Imo because of this it's ceramic and I don't care if people say otherwise even if they've asked somebody at Seiko about it themselves tbh. They would not advertise it as ceramic on their website if it wasn't. I also know a few people on here have asked Seiko questions and been told a load of bs in reply. Remember when the SPB 62MAS models came out and somebody here asked them about the insert material as we were all wondering what it was? And Seiko told them it was ceramic? There are clueless people working there. However, advertising false information on the website is something else and they would've rectified that.


----------



## yonsson

clyde_frog said:


> I am not having that Seiko says the LX has a ceramic bezel insert on their website but it doesn't actually have one. If that was a mistake they'd have fixed it by now. Imo because of this it's ceramic and I don't care if people say otherwise even if they've asked somebody at Seiko about it themselves tbh. They would not advertise it as ceramic on their website if it wasn't. I also know a few people on here have asked Seiko questions and been told a load of bs in reply. Remember when the SPB 62MAS models came out and somebody here asked them about the insert material as we were all wondering what it was? And Seiko told them it was ceramic? There are clueless people working there. However, advertising false information on the website is something else and they would've rectified that.


You are referring to people that asked SEIKO ADs or some random SEIKO employee. They get it wrong all the time, mostly because they guess. I would never ask the general management for SEIKO in Scandinavia, they don’t know stuff like this and I have had to correct them multiple times. The same goes for journalists. My contacts don’t guess. 

That’s not whom I ask when I have technical questions. If my contacts in Japan says it’s not ceramics but a chemical treatment, then I trust them 100%. They work closely with the product developers, designers and so on. In the case of the LX diver, I was at Baselworld when the LX line was released. I also had the opportunity to meet the designer and to interview a product developer at the same Baselworld.

You can believe what you want of course but I’m pretty sure I know the answer regarding the material.


----------



## clyde_frog

yonsson said:


> You are referring to people that asked SEIKO ADs or some random SEIKO employee. They get it wrong all the time, mostly because they guess. I would never ask the general management for SEIKO in Scandinavia, they don’t know stuff like this and I have had to correct them multiple times. The same goes for journalists. My contacts don’t guess.
> 
> That’s not whom I ask when I have technical questions. If my contacts in Japan says it’s not ceramics but a chemical treatment, then I trust them 100%. They work closely with the product developers, designers and so on. In the case of the LX diver, I was at Baselworld when the LX line was released. I also had the opportunity to meet the designer and to interview a product developer at the same Baselworld.
> 
> You can believe what you want of course but I’m pretty sure I know the answer regarding the material.


I know you're well connected with them Yonsson and you know a lot about them, but how can you explain them advertising it as ceramic on their website and not changing it if it's wrong? Surely the website guys are supplied the information from the product developers?


----------



## yonsson

clyde_frog said:


> I know you're well connected with them Yonsson and you know a lot about them, but how can you explain them advertising it as ceramic on their website and not changing it if it's wrong? Surely the website guys are supplied the information from the product developers?


I don’t read Japanese, except for weekdays. Also, it’s SEIKO, so no explanation should be needed. Looking for logic sometimes sends you home empty handed.


----------



## valuewatchguy

deleted


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

$100 it’s ceramic


----------



## TCWU

for LX line SNR029 in Japan domestic model is SBDB027
if you go to Japan Seiko official site









SBDB027 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com





just google what's this
(表示板 *セラミックス*) 


_*セラミックス*_またはセラミック（英語: *ceramic*）


google also do the job for you
translated the whole page for you

*Case material*
Pure titanium (hard coating) Bezel: Pure titanium (display plate ceramics)


----------



## TCWU

SLA055 the Japan model number is SBDX049









SBDX049 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com





it did not say anything about the bezel insert
but the 12 clock lume dot is the indication I believe the insert is also ceramic like LX diver


----------



## erasershavings

I think yonssons propositions that seiko is misrepresenting their products on their websites would carry more weight if he can share specific examples where seiko has done this in the past. I’d certainly be interested to hear about them


----------



## timetellinnoob

from one of those gruppo image links i saw they posted the 5KX 'compact'.... no word here? no comment? or did i just miss it


----------



## konners

timetellinnoob said:


> from one of those gruppo image links i saw they posted the 5KX 'compact'.... no word here? no comment? or did i just miss it


Wouldn’t be the plastic cased models discussed a few pages back?


----------



## digiwut

the 28mm 5kx "compact" are already up on SeikoUK's site, SRE003K1, SRE004K1, SRE005K1, SRE006K1. Uses the 2R06 movement, which I've never heard of before, so I'm guessing it's a 4R that's been designed to fit into a 28mm case


----------



## timetellinnoob

konners said:


> Wouldn’t be the plastic cased models discussed a few pages back?


plastic cased? oh yikes.


----------



## Stephen90s

digiwut said:


> the 28mm 5kx "compact" are already up on SeikoUK's site, SRE003K1, SRE004K1, SRE005K1, SRE006K1. Uses the 2R06 movement, which I've never heard of before, so I'm guessing it's a 4R that's been designed to fit into a 28mm case


I'm curious of you guys' thoughts. I have a 6.3 inch wrist, which is smaller than average and not having tried these or watches this size on, I figure they would still be too small. Who would these be for? Men with smaller wrists?


----------



## Xhantos

Stephen90s said:


> I'm curious of you guys' thoughts. I have a 6.3 inch wrist, which is smaller than average and not having tried these or watches this size on, I figure they would still be too small. Who would these be for? Men with smaller wrists?


Advertized as 'Ladies' watches.


----------



## Xhantos

digiwut said:


> the 28mm 5kx "compact" are already up on SeikoUK's site, SRE003K1, SRE004K1, SRE005K1, SRE006K1. Uses the 2R06 movement, which I've never heard of before, so I'm guessing it's a 4R that's been designed to fit into a 28mm case


Specs says 21 jewels just like 7S26 and no difference between 2R05 and 2R06, like 7S35 and 7S36 which both have 23 jewels. 4R35 also has 23, 4R36 has 24 jewels.


----------



## Stephen90s

Xhantos said:


> Advertized as 'Ladies' watches.


Oh, maybe some region’s accurate. Global and UK seikowatches.com says “New”, “Men’s”.


----------



## Davekaye90

Stephen90s said:


> I'm curious of you guys' thoughts. I have a 6.3 inch wrist, which is smaller than average and not having tried these or watches this size on, I figure they would still be too small. Who would these be for? Men with smaller wrists?


28mm is tiny, and on the lower size range for women's watches, which typically max at 34mm or so. Seiko 5 range at 37mm up to around 42mm would be fine on a 6.3 inch wrist, provided a L2L smaller than 50mm.


----------



## Xhantos

Stephen90s said:


> Oh, maybe some region’s accurate. Global and UK seikowatches.com says “New”, “Men’s”.


haha... This may be a sample case where Seiko has 'wrong' information on official sites...

From Seiko 5 Sports | Brands | Seiko Watch Corporation









This one is from SEIKO 5 - Collection - Seiko Boutique


----------



## MrDisco99

Xhantos said:


> Specs says 21 jewels just like 7S26 and no difference between 2R05 and 2R06, like 7S35 and 7S36 which both have 23 jewels. 4R35 also has 23, 4R36 has 24 jewels.
> 
> View attachment 16307432


I'm guessing this is the Seiko branded version of the SII NH06:



https://www.timemodule.com/upload/PDF/NH06_SS.pdf



...which is an evolution of the Daini 42 movement:



https://seikoserviceusa.com/uploads/datasheets/4205C_06_07_08_25B_27.pdf



Some of you might remember the 4205 mid-size divers from the 80s and early 90s:


----------



## yonsson

Xhantos said:


> haha... This may be a sample case where Seiko has 'wrong' information on official sites...
> 
> From Seiko 5 Sports | Brands | Seiko Watch Corporation
> View attachment 16307930
> 
> 
> This one is from SEIKO 5 - Collection - Seiko Boutique
> View attachment 16307932


Unheard of! Must be first time in history. I’m baffled. 🙄


----------



## clyde_frog

Guess their website management is about as good a standard as their manufacturing. Amateurs.


----------



## digiwut

Seiko describes the compact series as "Smaller designs and genderless fashion with the same classic style in the Seiko 5 Sports collection," so it seems they're trying to avoid marketing these as ladies models, but yeah 28mm is very small. I have a 6.5" wrist, and my smallest watch is a Seiko Lukia with a 34mm case and 13mm lug width, and while the 28mm 5kx has a wider lug width at 14mm, I still can't really imagine myself pulling it off


----------



## Xhantos

digiwut said:


> Seiko describes the compact series as "Smaller designs and genderless fashion with the same classic style in the Seiko 5 Sports collection," so it seems they're trying to avoid marketing these as ladies models, but yeah 28mm is very small. I have a 6.5" wrist, and my smallest watch is a Seiko Lukia with a 34mm case and 13mm lug width, and while the 28mm 5kx has a wider lug width at 14mm, I still can't really imagine myself pulling it off


Just to underline the obvious, even if they are marketed as unisex or genderless, they are currently labeled as '*Men's*' on the global site at Seiko 5 Sports | Brands | Seiko Watch Corporation which is *still incorrect* information.
















Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## 6L35

Xhantos said:


> Just to underline the obvious, even if they are marketed as unisex or genderless, they are currently labeled as '*Men's*' on the global site at Seiko 5 Sports | Brands | Seiko Watch Corporation which is *still incorrect* information.
> View attachment 16309606
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com


I'm going to buy one for my wife as soon as they are available in Spain.


----------



## MrDisco99

Xhantos said:


> Just to underline the obvious, even if they are marketed as unisex or genderless, they are currently labeled as '*Men's*' on the global site at Seiko 5 Sports | Brands | Seiko Watch Corporation which is *still incorrect* information.
> View attachment 16309606
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com


I don't think the website has anything listed as unisex... so I guess they just picked one.

Not that it matters. It's completely arbitrary. Saying it's a mens or ladies watch really tells you nothing about it. There's nothing in the specs that requires it be in one gender or another. And there's nothing stopping anyone from buying from either gender. So who cares?

I mean, sure... I get the impression most guys aren't going to want to wear something that small. But you can if you want to.


----------



## Xhantos

MrDisco99 said:


> I don't think the website has anything listed as unisex... so I guess they just picked one.
> 
> Not that it matters. It's completely arbitrary. Saying it's a mens or ladies watch really tells you nothing about it. There's nothing in the specs that requires it be in one gender or another. And there's nothing stopping anyone from buying from either gender. So who cares?


I believe all watches are unisex and in practice I can't care less. Some people are labeling watches as 'mens' or 'ladies', OK with me even though I don't agree with such categorization, but when they mislabel the very goods they are trying to sell, now that's sloppy and I'm not OK with that.



MrDisco99 said:


> I mean, sure... I get the impression most guys aren't going to want to wear something that small. But you can if you want to.


My personal limit is 34mm on the lower end, 37.5mm is my sweet spot and 41 is my max for non-divers, or, for any watch not counting the bezel.


----------



## clyde_frog

37.5mm 😂

Every watch fits and looks different in size even if they are the same size. I don't know how anybody can say what their sweet spot is down to .5mm accuracy.


----------



## Xhantos

clyde_frog said:


> 37.5 😂
> 
> Every watch fits and looks different in size even if they are the same size. I don't know how anybody can say what their sweet spot is, especially down to .5mm accuracy.


37.3 more precisely 









SBGW231G | Grand Seiko


A 3-day power reserve with lasting quality




www.grand-seiko.com


----------



## mconlonx

clyde_frog said:


> 37.5mm 😂
> 
> Every watch fits and looks different in size even if they are the same size. I don't know how anybody can say what their sweet spot is down to .5mm accuracy.


Well... 38.5mm seems to wear a tad large on me, 38mm is as large as I prefer.

Gotta draw the line somewhere...


----------



## Kev161

Xhantos said:


> 37.3 more precisely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBGW231G | Grand Seiko
> 
> 
> A 3-day power reserve with lasting quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.grand-seiko.com


got to try this one on Saturday, it's really nice👌
(6.25" wrist)


----------



## 6L35

What watch/clock is on the dash of an Apache helo?


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Xhantos said:


> 37.3 more precisely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBGW231G | Grand Seiko
> 
> 
> A 3-day power reserve with lasting quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.grand-seiko.com


*** I'm in love with that thing!!


----------



## yonsson

mconlonx said:


> Well... 38.5mm seems to wear a tad large on me, 38mm is as large as I prefer.


Dissing watches for 0.5mm. Funniest thing I’ve heard this year.


----------



## mconlonx

yonsson said:


> Dissing watches for 0.5mm. Funniest thing I’ve heard this year.


To be fair, for fixed bezel watches, I prefer a range of 36mm - 38mm. And yes, an extra 0.5mm makes a difference. Like I said, gotta draw a line somewhere...

Funniest thing? Well, apparently you have not heard of The Great GS Capped Second Hand Contoversy...









Honest question: Why do some GS have a center cap on the...


With all the focus upon details about GS watches, I haven't found any thread that discuss/elaborate why some GS references has a center cap on the hands stack (i.e. on top of the seconds hand centre) - and other references don't. Here are two contemporary references: SGLH005 and the SGLA007. The...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BTNMNKI

Xhantos said:


> Just to underline the obvious, even if they are marketed as unisex or genderless, they are currently labeled as '*Men's*' on the global site at Seiko 5 Sports | Brands | Seiko Watch Corporation which is *still incorrect* information.
> View attachment 16309606
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com


Gotta say, this is a very odd design choice. I mean, I get wanting to offer something for the ladies, that's all fine and good and it makes sense. But just about everybody's main complaint about the DressKX was that it should've been 38mm. And that case _clearly_ took its design cues from the SKX013. There's money to be made here, I'm kinda surprised Seiko hasn't jumped on it. Or maybe they're selling enough 40 mm SRPEs that they figured it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## Saswatch

MrDisco99 said:


> I'm guessing this is the Seiko branded version of the SII NH06:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.timemodule.com/upload/PDF/NH06_SS.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...which is an evolution of the Daini 42 movement:
> 
> 
> 
> https://seikoserviceusa.com/uploads/datasheets/4205C_06_07_08_25B_27.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you might remember the 4205 mid-size divers from the 80s and early 90s:


Interesting. NH06 movement is narrower in diameter but taller in height than the NH36.

NH06/NH36 Diameter: 17.5mm / 27.4mm
NH06/NH36 Height: 5.92mm / 5.32mm

Perfect candidate for Seiko to introduce lower height cases with domed crystals to make room for that hand stack.


----------



## Spring-Diver

This would be my exit Seiko…SLA055 🔥💙


----------



## Silvek

Spring-Diver said:


> This would be my exit Seiko…SLA055 🔥💙


Ah damn, that looks great... price be damned!

I don't need two kidney's right?


----------



## TCWU

Spring-Diver said:


> This would be my exit Seiko…SLA055 🔥💙


Did I hear a *ceramic* bezel? (5:10 @video)
Where is that Norway guy with CONECTION in Japan?
Have you gotten back from your JS connection?   
It's over 5 days now.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Anyone have some info on the BLACK SERIES coming soon?


----------



## yonsson

TCWU said:


> Did I hear a *ceramic* bezel?
> Where is that Norway guy with CONECTION in Japan?
> Have you gotten back from your connection?
> It's over 5 days now.


I know fact checking isn’t your country’s strong suite but I’ll add vexillology to the list of your shortcomings, despite it being hockey season and all. 

Just to be clear, I have not asked about the material of the new SLA models, I commented about the LX diver.


----------



## TCWU

yonsson said:


> I know fact checking isn’t your country’s strong suite but I’ll add vexillology to the list of your shortcomings, despite it being hockey season and all.
> 
> Just to be clear, I have not asked about the material of the new SLA models, I commented about the LX diver.


that's kind of stupid and not making any sense
one LX diver line with two different bezel materials
one ceramic one is not
where is your brain?


----------



## yonsson

TCWU said:


> that's kind of stupid and not making any sense
> one LX diver line with two different bezel materials
> one ceramic one is not
> where is your brain?


OK, I’ll bite. What are you referring to? You know the new SLA-models are not part of the LX-series, right?

SEIKO uses a verity of different bezel inlay materials. Cermet, solid ceramic, ip-coating, chemical treatment, sapphire, and the basic aluminum they used to call “ceramic paint”.

If you think something is true because someone said it on YouTube, then that’s up to you. I prefer/use primary sources.


----------



## TCWU

yonsson said:


> SEIKO uses a verity of different bezel inlay materials. Cermet, solid ceramic, ip-coating, chemical treatment, sapphire, and the basic aluminum they used to call “ceramic paint”.


are we supposed just talk about LX diver?
one particular model but with different colors?
not every different Seiko diver?
it's 5 days where is your JS friend?
seems you only trust your friend?

dude you better tell your friend Seiko needs to fix the official Japan Website information    











SBDB027 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com





*SBDB027 is SNR029's JPM#*

the Japanese said (表示板 *セラミックス*)
*セラミックス= CERAMIC bezel insert*


----------



## jamsie

clyde_frog said:


> @yonsson
> 
> 
> 
> That LHD was a mess.


After several looks I still don't see it??? I'm not a Tudor fan, though I think this sort of post distracts from Seiko’s horrendous QC over the past few years found in some watch lines.

Seiko was the entire reason I got into watches, Casio too for that matter. I personally have experienced poor service by our local USA Seiko repair shop, returing my watch not fixed, scratches all over the case back with a dent/scratch on the lugs and then had the disdain to offer a rubber strap to compensate me . 

Last year I received a SBDC077 $1,000 Seiko diver watch with botched lume. This year the Manta Samurai with a slipping crown. The 6R35 time keeping issues I see in their 62MAS reissue watches, WTF?
Though it's not all bad. My Seiko Sumo SPB with the 6R35 had zero issues and I should have kept it. If Seiko could make a Sumo at 39-40MM they would have a hit with some new upgrades like ceramic and a better bracelet.

There are no alignment issues with these Tudor's that any normal person would ever see.


----------



## clyde_frog

jamsie said:


> After several looks I still don't see it??? I'm not a Tudor fan, though I think this sort of post distracts from Seiko’s horrendous QC over the past few years found in some watch lines.
> 
> Seiko was the entire reason I got into watches, Casio too for that matter. I personally have experienced poor service by our local USA Seiko repair shop, returing my watch not fixed, and scratches all over the case back with a dent/scratch on the lugs. Last year I received a SBDC077 Seiko diver $1,000 watch with botched lume, misalignment and more. This year the Manta Samurai with slipping crown action. There are no alignment issues with these Tudor's that any normal person would ever see.


You can't see that the tudor logo isn't lined up with the 12 o clock index? Really?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamsie

clyde_frog said:


> You can't see that the tudor logo isn't lined up with the 12 o clock index? Really?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



Let me go back and look again, see if I missed that. **I went back and on the LHD I see the Tudor shield is off center and the black & blue dial models with crowns at 3PM still look solid to me. 

I was focused on the bezel, lume pip and chapter ring. Though if I did miss that, I have a hunch most Tudor buyers will as well. Some of the issues I ran into with Seiko over the past several years has pushed me away from the brand, yet I still admire Seiko.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Who gives a **** about what's lined up and not....this is about new SEIKOS not anal bastards knit picking everything apart, then arguing about it....Geeeez


----------



## Davekaye90

Finished SPB185 "Baby Blue Hole."


----------



## clyde_frog

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Who gives a **** about what's lined up and not....this is about new SEIKOS not anal bastards knit picking everything apart, then arguing about it....Geeeez


It's actually about anal bastards knit picking everything apart on new Seikos, then arguing about it.


----------



## BTNMNKI

Davekaye90 said:


> Finished SPB185 "Baby Blue Hole."
> 
> View attachment 16313049



For a brief moment I thought that aligned hour and seconds hand was a new hour hand design and... yeah, that looks pretty groovy, actually.


----------



## Davekaye90

BTNMNKI said:


> For a brief moment I thought that aligned hour and seconds hand was a new hour hand design and... yeah, that looks pretty groovy, actually.


Yeah a split hour hand would be cool, sorta like Zodiac SSW hands, but nope, they're just regular OEM 185/7 hands. The lume isn't an exact match with the 083 dial, but it's not so bad that I'm bothered by it.


----------



## terrysham

I really hope Grand Seiko will release a Sport Collection Spring Drive with compass bezel. Just Like the Prospex LX SNR025J1/SBDB029. Any rumors?


----------



## valuewatchguy

terrysham said:


> I really hope Grand Seiko will release a Sport Collection Spring Drive with compass bezel. Just Like the Prospex LX SNR025J1/SBDB029. Any rumors?


anything is possible with Seiko but please, Noooooooooooooooo!


----------



## manolito

valuewatchguy said:


> anything is possible with Seiko but please, Noooooooooooooooo!


reason why *Noooooooooooooooo!  *


----------



## valuewatchguy

manolito said:


> reason why *Noooooooooooooooo! *


probably the same but counter reason to the OP wanting it. 


But since you asked I think the compass bezel is a bit pointless especially without a locking mechanism (YEMA, Glycine) or a captive bezel (sinn). Secondly the same functionality can be achieved with a standard timing bezel. It might be the least used feature on a modern watch just lower than a tachometer scale. Lastly its a bit ugly.


----------



## Niko

terrysham said:


> I really hope Grand Seiko will release a Sport Collection Spring Drive with compass bezel. Just Like the Prospex LX SNR025J1/SBDB029. Any rumors?


If it’s just like the SNR025, would the Grand Seiko branding make it better?


----------



## sidewindingroads

valuewatchguy said:


> probably the same but counter reason to the OP wanting it.
> 
> 
> But since you asked I think the compass bezel is a bit pointless especially without a locking mechanism (YEMA, Glycine) or a captive bezel (sinn). Secondly the same functionality can be achieved with a standard timing bezel. It might be the least used feature on a modern watch just lower than a tachometer scale. Lastly its a bit ugly.


Haha, one man's meat is another man's poison. I have the blackout version SNR027 and I absolutely love it. The best thing? It flies under the radar, only people who look closer will realise it has a GS movement. It's the perfect outdoor watch and looks very rugged and badass.

Function wise my garmin absolutely trashes it though so I agree with the above that the clientele and target market would be very niche..



Sent from my LE2120 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

sidewindingroads said:


> Haha, one man's meat is another man's poison. I have the blackout version SNR027 and I absolutely love it. The best thing? It flies under the radar, only people who look closer will realise it has a GS movement. It's the perfect outdoor watch and looks very rugged and badass.
> 
> Function wise my garmin absolutely trashes it though so I agree with the above that the clientele and target market would be very niche..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2120 using Tapatalk


The overall watch is nice. I've considered them myself in the past. I don't make a buying decision based on one individual feature and all the reasons you stated for the 027 are spot on. Enjoy it and Merry Christmas!


----------



## MrDisco99

terrysham said:


> Any rumors?


No


----------



## Davekaye90

The people clamouring for a Grand Seiko landmaster could probably be counted on one hand.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Forget the land master….just get this instead:


----------



## TCWU

terrysham said:


> I really hope Grand Seiko will release a Sport Collection Spring Drive with compass bezel. Just Like the Prospex LX SNR025J1/SBDB029. Any rumors?


no way for paying extra premium for GS name on the dial 
grand seiko almost like Garbage Seiko now
so expensive and not holding any resell value
I am going to call GS (garbage seiko) 
I got my NOS Seiko / GS SBGE015 on 2019 almost 50% off from AD 
Not going to buy any GS

LX line is so expensive compare to SBDB011/015
I was planning to get SBDB015 but I got the SBGE015 so I just let it go
also to late to get the spring diver tuna even I don't like the look that much

spend your budget wisely on Seiko or Garbage Seiko *GS   *


----------



## arquitron

Happy Holidays gang! Does anyone have any insight of what Seiko has up their sleeve for the 2022 Astron line?


----------



## Predictabilly

Dopamina said:


> Seiko should release regular, not limited, versions of the sla 017 like watches with the 8l35 mov priced bellow US$ 2800.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G780G usando o Tapatalk


yup on bracelet. I would be soooo down. But never will happen…


----------



## clyde_frog

TCWU said:


> no way for paying extra premium for GS name on the dial
> grand seiko almost like Garbage Seiko now
> so expensive and not holding any resell value
> I am going to call GS (garbage seiko)
> I got my NOS Seiko / GS SBGE015 on 2019 almost 50% off from AD
> Not going to buy any GS
> 
> LX line is so expensive compare to SBDB011/015
> I was planning to get SBDB015 but I got the SBGE015 so I just let it go
> also to late to get the spring diver tuna even I don't like the look that much
> 
> spend your budget wisely on Seiko or Garbage Seiko *GS  *





> Unless expressly permitted by supplemental terms, our sites and services are intended for general audiences 18 years of age and older, and access or use by anyone younger is not authorized.


----------



## hodinky

*SBXY029








SBXY031








SBXY033







*


----------



## konners

Intriguing.


----------



## mi6_

Those Astrons look great. Just hope they’re under 40mm. Unfortunately they look much bigger based on the date window.


----------



## clyde_frog

I think 40mm max,


----------



## MrDisco99

hodinky said:


> *SBXY029
> View attachment 16319146
> 
> SBXY031
> View attachment 16319147
> 
> SBXY033
> View attachment 16319149
> *


Interesting...

Will these be GPS solar or radio controlled?


----------



## SKYWATCH007

@hodinky any pics of the all black 62MAS? Thanks


----------



## Xhantos

MrDisco99 said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Will these be GPS solar or radio controlled?


If the caliber is 7B72 then solar-driven, radio signal adjusted.



https://storage.seikowatches.com/production/files/2021/09/14/15/09/01/030788/BSJ7BCC_EN_20210913.pdf


----------



## clyde_frog

What's the point of an Astron if it's not GPS sync'd really? That's the main selling point of them for me. Tbh I didn't even know they made Astrons that didn't have GPS technology. Radio sync is a very cheap technology, and you get it in G-shocks that cost under $100.


----------



## 6L35

MrDisco99 said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Will these be GPS solar or radio controlled?


I wish HAQ.


----------



## lexminute

hodinky said:


> *SBXY029
> View attachment 16319146
> 
> SBXY031
> View attachment 16319147
> 
> SBXY033
> View attachment 16319149
> *


Sorry for the naïveté but what's with the inner bezel text? MD...BJY...?


----------



## Xhantos

lexminute said:


> Sorry for the naïveté but what's with the inner bezel text? MD...BJY...?


----------



## MKN

hodinky said:


> *SBXY029
> View attachment 16319146
> 
> SBXY031
> View attachment 16319147
> 
> SBXY033
> View attachment 16319149
> *


That looks pretty basic and uninspired 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

clyde_frog said:


> What's the point of an Astron if it's not GPS sync'd really? That's the main selling point of them for me. Tbh I didn't even know they made Astrons that didn't have GPS technology. Radio sync is a very cheap technology, and you get it in G-shocks that cost under $100.


They‘re radio synced to the atomic clock are they not? Personally I prefer this method over GPS. GPS has to be done outdoors only and it can take a while for it to acquire the signal. My atomic G-shock syncs perfectly every single night. Either way, radio sync or GPS, the watch stays very accurate.


----------



## Tickstart

Here we go with a different font for each line of text again... @ landmaster


----------



## clyde_frog

mi6_ said:


> They‘re radio synced to the atomic clock are they not? Personally I prefer this method over GPS. GPS has to be done outdoors only and it can take a while for it to acquire the signal. My atomic G-shock syncs perfectly every single night. Either way, radio sync or GPS, the watch stays very accurate.


In my experience with Casio's multiband 6, syncing takes a good few minutes to do which is a lot longer than my experience with GPS which is a few seconds. GPS sync can also be done through a window and not only outside. Finally radio sync doesn't work worldwide; GPS does.


----------



## clyde_frog

hodinky said:


> *SBXY031
> View attachment 16319147
> 
> SBXY033
> View attachment 16319149
> *


What's going on with these date windows. 2 watches at the same identical angle, one with a centred number in the date window (black) and the other in the bottom corner (blue). I hope this isn't more of Seiko's 'lower their expectations' marketing.


----------



## biff1971

Looking at Xhantos' manual upload suggests that there are only 5 atomic clock transmitters in the whole world , all of them in the northern hemisphere , so a radio linked watch isn't going to sync anywhere in the southern hemisphere , and with large signal black spots in Asia and the middle east.
A massive fail for anything portraying to be a travel watch in my op......


----------



## Xhantos

biff1971 said:


> Looking at Xhantos' manual upload suggests that there are only 5 atomic clock transmitters in the whole world , all of them in the northern hemisphere , so a radio linked watch isn't going to sync anywhere in the southern hemisphere , and with large signal black spots in Asia and the middle east.
> A massive fail for anything portraying to be a travel watch in my op......


I guess the radio reception is for automatic setting of time when reception range covers where you live, rather than for travel needs.

The manual mentions 6 radio stations in 5 countries. In the US, for example, the station is in Fort Collins, serves approx. 1500km radius, 4 timezones within reception range, not all US is covered. I have no idea how timezones are handled by the watch or transmitted. 

In case of no reception, accuracy of the movement is stated as plus minus 15 seconds per month on average.


----------



## digiwut

biff1971 said:


> Looking at Xhantos' manual upload suggests that there are only 5 atomic clock transmitters in the whole world , all of them in the northern hemisphere , so a radio linked watch isn't going to sync anywhere in the southern hemisphere , and with large signal black spots in Asia and the middle east.
> A massive fail for anything portraying to be a travel watch in my op......


not a Seiko, but I used to have a radio controlled Citizen, and it was independent of the transmitter beyond the first initial sync that basically sets up the watch's time and perpetual calendar; any subsequent syncs were really just to correct for quartz drift, which isn't even all that necessary since quartz is accurate enough. It didn't need a transmitter to change time zones either; it merely adds/subtracts however many hours to match the timezone you moved over to. Like, if I had my watch set to translate the transmitter data to display the time in UTC-8 (PST), and if I change it to UTC-5 (EST), the watch is programmed to know that UTC-5 is 3 hours ahead of UTC-8, so it just moves the time forward 3 hours independently without needing to resync to a transmitter.


----------



## vsh

The white Speedtimer is already 28% off at a regional retailer, quite surprising as I was under the impression they were selling well at msrp.


----------



## Watchyouloved

So uh…any new info on some *new and upcoming Seiko’s*?


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchyouloved said:


> So uh…any new info on some *new and upcoming Seiko’s*?


Still wanting to see what the PVD 63MAS looks like, as that could definitely be my next purchase.


----------



## redhed18

I applaud the poor bastard in the Seiko marketing dept. paid to read all these forums…


----------



## vsh

redhed18 said:


> I applaud the poor bastard in the Seiko marketing dept. paid to read all these forums…


He's probably the one doing all the offtopic posts.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Davekaye90 said:


> Still wanting to see what the PVD 63MAS looks like, as that could definitely be my next purchase.


+1 For me, but seems like the people that have this info prefer to argue about **** instead of giving us a computer image of this. Hodinky is our only hope, yonsoon gives no love.


----------



## yonsson

vsh said:


> The white Speedtimer is already 28% off at a regional retailer, quite surprising as I was under the impression they were selling well at msrp.


Non limited SEIKO. Why would they not be offered at a discount?


----------



## konners

SKYWATCH007 said:


> +1 For me, but seems like the people that have this info prefer to argue about **** instead of giving us a computer image of this. Hodinky is our only hope, yonsoon gives no love.


Quit complaining about members that don’t give up confidential information to satisfy your curiosity.


----------



## TCWU

yonsson said:


> Non limited SEIKO. Why would they not be offered at a discount?


dude
now every new Seiko is like limited
I got my SLA041 20% off from US AD
List $4500 I paid $3620
but saw this last week 30% off from the famous Japan on line seller
last week still available
now it's gone
😭😭😭 i paid too much for my SLA041/SBDX035

No more Seiko for me...they don't hold resell value
$4.2K you can have my NOS SLA041😝 USA only Paypal no fees 😝 😝 😝


----------



## SKYWATCH007

konners said:


> Quit complaining about members that don’t give up confidential information to satisfy your curiosity.


You should be in bed! It's late over there, silly wanker!


----------



## krayzie

TCWU said:


> dude
> now every new Seiko is like limited
> I got my SLA041 20% off from US AD
> List $4500 I paid $3620
> but saw this last week 30% off from the famous Japan on line seller
> last week still available
> now it's gone
> 😭😭😭 i paid too much for my SLA041/SBDX035
> 
> No more Seiko for me...they don't hold resell value
> $4.2K you can have my NOS SLA041😝 USA only Paypal no fees 😝 😝 😝
> View attachment 16325468


After working all 7 days last week, I woke up had breakfast and then drove to the local AD at noon and bought the one on the right for 30% off.

I already bought the one on the left last year from the same AD also with 30% off.

The Canadian distributor for Seiko is now owned by Seiko Hong Kong Ltd (owner of Odyssey Time retired few years back and sold the business), so if your AD is a fellow honger then I guess that helps with the discount.

Normally Seiko Canada does not allow for discounts on limited edition models usually only tax free, or maybe something changed.

I swear this will be my last Seiko ever. Not because of resale value (I wear all my stuff) but I just don't like any of the new designs.

There seems to be no new stock of anything. The only other decent looking watch I saw was the KSK (not really my cup of tea).

So has Seiko used Ever Brilliant Steel on anything else new? Maybe new GS?

BTW Happy Holidays my WUS fam.


----------



## TCWU

Should be just for diver watch not sure when GS diver will use it ....but nothing fancy about the steel just another excuse to raise the list price...I still prefer titanium one...


----------



## 6L35

James Bond wore Seiko, so Never Say Never Again, hahahaha.


----------



## krayzie

TCWU said:


> Should be just for diver watch not sure when GS diver will use it ....but nothing fancy about the steel just another excuse to raise the list price...I still prefer titanium one...


Even Casio is trying to do this crazy price hiking with some fancy new titanium that they can anodize with different colors.


----------



## TCWU

krayzie said:


> Even Casio is trying to do this crazy price hiking with some fancy new titanium that they can anodize with different colors.


the all titanium casio actually is very decent and "fair" price if you can get like your Seiko discount
I have both steel and Ti casio 5000 square 
in the old days hardly any limited high end Seiko diver left at dealer and offer discount
now the game is changed
I only keep my NOS SBDX012/SLA025/SLA033/SLA041 that's it
time to go back for one Rolex for fun
If I can get one at decent/discounted price 😝

since pandemic not wearing watch much these days
only let Seiko quartz running
my brand new SBGE015 from 2019 in the box not wearing it


----------



## Davekaye90

I've really been enjoying my SPB185 mod. I do wonder what Seiko divers I might get in the future though, as I'm neither a fan of the ISO compliance blobs, or the crooked 4:30 dates. Personally I'd like to see Seiko embrace the 30mm dial size of the SLA 62MAS (and maybe the Uemura?) as the new standard for its Prospex divers in the future. If Seiko 5 models like the Bottle Cap can have big dials, then the pro dive models should be able to.


----------



## Tanker G1

Davekaye90 said:


> ISO compliance blobs


Love this. I will now refer to the Seiko asymmetrical solution as ISO blobs. 

I posted in the 'why is this LE expensive' thread that if SLA055/057 were no-dates, I would have bought both of them immediately, even at full retail. I have two dozen Seiko and GS divers. While I certainly don't need any more, I'm always down to buy a new release if I like it. I just flat out don't like what they're doing right now. My next Seiko diver will either be an old release I haven't discovered yet, or a new no-date, but I don't see that no-date happening, maybe ever.


----------



## MrDisco99

TCWU said:


> No more Seiko for me...they don't hold resell value


Is this what watch collecting has been reduced to?


----------



## Commisar

MrDisco99 said:


> Is this what watch collecting has been reduced to?


It seems so.

Thankfully I don't plan on selling 95% of watches I buy.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Who gives a **** about what's lined up and not....this is about new SEIKOS not anal bastards knit picking everything apart, then arguing about it....Geeeez


*nit-picking
🤣


----------



## clyde_frog

TCWU should probably stick to buying watches he can actually afford to own so he doesn't need to sell them down the line to get his money back.


----------



## yonsson

krayzie said:


> Even Casio is trying to do this crazy price hiking with some fancy new titanium that they can anodize with different colors.


I got one of them today, the gmwb5000tva. Stupid price but great watch! As long as people keep buying, Seiko will keep raising the prices. SEIKO doesn’t care about dealers giving discounts. Just look at the Japanese discount stores. They always have GS for sale @ 20-30% off.


----------



## TCWU

clyde_frog said:


> TCWU should probably stick to buying watches he can actually afford to own so he doesn't need to sell them down the line to get his money back.


dude I am not like you wasted money that easy
It's my "hard" earned money
why I want to waste it? no dummy here I got brain OK


----------



## MrDisco99

TCWU said:


> no dummy here I got brain OK


----------



## clyde_frog

Sig worthy.


----------



## TCWU

the only one I paid full list is the SBDX012 from NYC boutique
poor brit need to pay extra for the same watch 😭
without EU maybe even more 😝



maybe you are loaded🤑🤑🤑
you don't mind pay full list in pound plus 20% tax
good for you sxxker ....🐸


----------



## valuewatchguy

TCWU said:


> the only one I paid full list is the SBDX012 from NYC boutique
> poor brit need to pay extra for the same watch 😭
> without EU maybe even more 😝
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you are loaded🤑🤑🤑
> you don't mind pay full list in pound plus 20% tax
> good for you sxxker ....🐸


Since seiko is so upsetting let me help you out....lots of options. Good luck with the value shopping

(FOund this online on WUS, not my creation)


----------



## TCWU

too bad HK no longer the brit colony ...otherwise no brit 20% tax?
still a good deal
not like sucker price in UK
£ 3200 pound? 😝 🤑🐸









Seiko Prospex Marine Master Mechanical Automatic 300M Diver 140th Anniversary Limited Edition SLA047 (SBDX043)


When Kintaro Hattori founded his company in 1881, he was just 21 years old. To celebrate the huge achievement of this brand, throughout this year, Seiko will release a series of creations that embody the spirit of Kintaro's words and honor the 140th anniversary of the founding of his company...




www.watchoutz.com





30% off US list now $2209
every new 8L35 is limited edition
now it's every where ...only loser paid full list price 😭


----------



## TCWU

valuewatchguy said:


> Since seiko is so upsetting let me help you out....lots of options. Good luck with the value shopping
> 
> (FOund this online on WUS, not my creation)


dude not upset with seiko
I am fine with them
they do provide an excellent service job
just no more buying Seiko for me
pretty happy with my 5 Seikos and 1 GS 😝 
still can not believe I spent 21K on them..I must out of my mind😭


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> Just look at the Japanese discount stores. They always have GS for sale @ 20-30% off.


Even here in Toronto nowadays GS has became somewhat a mall watch (okay maybe not BIC / Yodobashi level yet). Seems like a lot of luxury watch stores have it now it's nothing special anymore.

Back when SBGH001 first came out (must have been right after the financial collapse) my local honger AD (the only place I could get it from then) already told me it's automatically 30% off if I wanted to order one lol!


----------



## AceRimmer

Watchyouloved said:


> So uh…any new info on some *new and upcoming Seiko’s*?


Sounds like a great idea for a dedicated thread.


----------



## krayzie

TCWU said:


> too bad HK no longer the brit colony
> 
> every new 8L35 is limited edition
> now it's every where ...only loser paid full list price 😭


The only thing that remains the same in HK is that most are still crazy about Rolex.

Also every Seiko re-creations from now on seems to have the X logo on the dial? lol!


----------



## percysmith

TCWU said:


> too bad HK no longer the brit colony ...otherwise no brit 20% tax?
> still a good deal
> not like sucker price in UK
> £ 3200 pound? 😝 🤑🐸
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Prospex Marine Master Mechanical Automatic 300M Diver 140th Anniversary Limited Edition SLA047 (SBDX043)
> 
> 
> When Kintaro Hattori founded his company in 1881, he was just 21 years old. To celebrate the huge achievement of this brand, throughout this year, Seiko will release a series of creations that embody the spirit of Kintaro's words and honor the 140th anniversary of the founding of his company...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchoutz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30% off US list now $2209
> every new 8L35 is limited edition
> now it's every where ...only loser paid full list price 😭


Even had we remained a Crown Colony (no political discussions intended here) its hardly likely we will enjoy British pricing. Lack of VAT or GST will certainly be taken into account plus our geographical grouping will be predominate in pricing policy.



krayzie said:


> The only thing that remains the same in HK is that most are still crazy about Rolex.
> 
> Also every Seiko re-creations from now on seems to have the X logo on the dial? lol!


Yeah. And my wearing of SARB033 and SRPD made me a minority of one.

Well, not quite. I spotted a SARB on my boss's boss's secretary's arm in an awkward team lunch. While my boss was pushing for changes I wanted no part of, I carried out a parallel conversation with the sec on the pros and cons and current scarcity of the SARB.


----------



## One-Seventy

MrDisco99 said:


> Is this what watch collecting has been reduced to?


Yup. Since the mouth-breathing "investors" rolled in from IG spending their pensions, that's what half the discussions on most of the subforums here are about.


TCWU said:


> too bad HK no longer the brit colony ...otherwise no brit 20% tax?


Too bad, indeed - it's much improved these days !


----------



## TCWU

when Seiko has new steel came out --ever brilliant steel
I already predicted they will use it for new 8L35 diver and going for higher list

maybe a brand new MM first and wondering how much they are going to ask
ends up SLA055 first not new MM
I knew the new steel is more expensive ..if they made new bracelet with this material ..I bet they are going to ask like 6/7K range

the new diver SLA055 with new steel case, crown stem and new bezel insert
(not sure about hand set it looks just using LX's)
I still bet Seiko will come out a new MM later
anyway I gave up on SLA line

I am too lazy to update this..no more fun
too many limited recent years


----------



## yonsson

TCWU said:


> when Seiko has new steel came out --ever brilliant steel
> I already predicted they will use it for new 8L35 diver and going for higher list
> 
> maybe a brand new MM first and wondering how much they are going to ask
> ends up SLA055 first not new MM
> I knew the new steel is more expensive ..if they made new bracelet with this material ..I bet they are going to ask like 6/7K range
> 
> the new diver SLA055 with new steel case, crown stem and new bezel insert
> (not sure about hand set it looks just using LX's)
> I still bet Seiko will come out a new MM later
> anyway I gave up on SLA line
> 
> I am too lazy to update this..no more fun
> too many limited recent years
> 
> 
> View attachment 16329207


SEIKO keeps upgrading and the prices go up. There’s nothing new about that.


----------



## Galaga

TCWU said:


> when Seiko has new steel came out --ever brilliant steel
> I already predicted they will use it for new 8L35 diver and going for higher list
> 
> maybe a brand new MM first and wondering how much they are going to ask
> ends up SLA055 first not new MM
> I knew the new steel is more expensive ..if they made new bracelet with this material ..I bet they are going to ask like 6/7K range
> 
> the new diver SLA055 with new steel case, crown stem and new bezel insert
> (not sure about hand set it looks just using LX's)
> I still bet Seiko will come out a new MM later
> anyway I gave up on SLA line
> 
> I am too lazy to update this..no more fun
> too many limited recent years
> 
> 
> View attachment 16329207


I was considering the SLA055 but upon further assessment I’ve realised that watch seems to have an identity crisis. Doesn’t know what it wants to be. Is it a high end MM200, a lower end LX, a Grand Seiko without the GS insignia? It’s a real mishmash and the baby blue numerals on the bezel will not age well IMHO. Oh and it’s too expensive for a diver without a bracelet using shinier steel with an unregulated movement. 

All Seiko have to do is create a diver, a real one without floaties (Yes I’m referring to the 5KX) in either a turtle, Willard or Samurai case and give it an inky black dial with a green bezel insert. A true Seiko version of the Kermit. It will sell like hot cakes as a hint of green is on trend now. 

Maybe they’ve already created it because quite frankly despite being a Seiko fan I can’t keep up.


----------



## TCWU

yonsson said:


> SEIKO keeps upgrading and the prices go up. There’s nothing new about that.


dude that's fine
they never raise the price on existing model that's the big problem
you always can get a brand new one at original Japan list price
the price only fluctuated by exchange rate

dude not every one like you are loaded
don't care about resell value

when I bought my 14060 it's like 300-500 higher than SBDX001 both brand new
go check the used price now


did you friend in Japan tell you 
when seiko discontinued their model it will offer big discount in Japan?


----------



## 6L35

The new steel may be a tad more expensive, but in an interview with a Seiko’s high executive he mentioned something about it is harder to work with. Maybe it’s similar to the situation regarding Platinum and Gold, being Pt cheaper but much more difficult to work with than Au.


----------



## TCWU

Galaga said:


> I was considering the SLA055 but upon further assessment I’ve realised that watch seems to have an identity crisis. Doesn’t know what it wants to be. Is it a high end MM200, a lower end LX, a Grand Seiko without the GS insignia? It’s a real mishmash and the baby blue numerals on the bezel will not age well IMHO. Oh and it’s too expensive for a diver without a bracelet using shinier steel with an unregulated movement.
> 
> All Seiko have to do is create a diver, a real one without floaties (Yes I’m referring to the 5KX) in either a turtle, Willard or Samurai case and give it an inky black dial with a green bezel insert. A true Seiko version of the Kermit. It will sell like hot cakes as a hint of green is on trend now.
> 
> Maybe they’ve already created it because quite frankly despite being a Seiko fan I can’t keep up.


I will just go for old spring drive 600 diver SBDB011...the best value diver..if you can find one
No LX no X on the dial for me
I almost buy a SBDB011 but I got a SBGE015 at 45% off ..don't want to waste my money on another SD

or look harder through GS AD find a older model with deep discount


----------



## TCWU

6L35 said:


> The new steel may be a tad more expensive, but in an interview with a Seiko’s high executive he mentioned something about it is harder to work with. Maybe it’s similar to the situation regarding Platinum and Gold, being Pt cheaper but much more difficult to work with than Au.











Material gains: what's the deal with steel and what type is the best for watchmaking? - Time and Tide Watches


Whether it’s a bespoke luxury piece, a tough tool watch or even a daily diver, stainless steel is still watchmaking’s primary material of choice. Yet while 316L grade steel is increasingly used by a number of brands, there are, in fact, better, smoother and harder alternatives for watchmaking...




timeandtidewatches.com





read the article above
if he said it's like normal steel who is going for it 😝 
very sad Seiko steel?


----------



## 6L35

TCWU said:


> Material gains: what's the deal with steel and what type is the best for watchmaking? - Time and Tide Watches
> 
> 
> Whether it’s a bespoke luxury piece, a tough tool watch or even a daily diver, stainless steel is still watchmaking’s primary material of choice. Yet while 316L grade steel is increasingly used by a number of brands, there are, in fact, better, smoother and harder alternatives for watchmaking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timeandtidewatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read the article above
> if he said it's like normal steel who is going for it 😝
> very sad Seiko steel?


Nothing in that article in the part about the EBS invalidates anything I say in my post.

Maybe you didn’t read my post at all?


----------



## TCWU

6L35 said:


> Nothing in that article in the part about the EBS invalidates anything I say in my post.
> 
> Maybe you didn’t read my post at all?


what I mean is that ever brilliant steel is not that fancy?
I can just go for 904L 😝

I almost want to buy the new steel Seiko if MM with new steel comes out (I got SLA041)
After read the article I don't think I need to any more


----------



## MrDisco99

TCWU said:


> when I bought my 14060 it's like 300-500 higher than SBDX001 both brand new
> go check the used price now


Not a fair comparison. Rolex price inflation is an anomaly, and not what should be expected.


----------



## keerola

Galaga said:


> I was considering the SLA055 but upon further assessment I’ve realised that watch seems to have an identity crisis. Doesn’t know what it wants to be. Is it a high end MM200, a lower end LX, a Grand Seiko without the GS insignia? It’s a real mishmash and the baby blue numerals on the bezel will not age well IMHO. Oh and it’s too expensive for a diver without a bracelet using shinier steel with an unregulated movement.
> 
> All Seiko have to do is create a diver, a real one without floaties (Yes I’m referring to the 5KX) in either a turtle, Willard or Samurai case and give it an inky black dial with a green bezel insert. A true Seiko version of the Kermit. It will sell like hot cakes as a hint of green is on trend now.
> 
> Maybe they’ve already created it because quite frankly despite being a Seiko fan I can’t keep up.


I love the specs and the identity (i'm seeing it as high end MM200) on the SLA055, i just don't like the looks.. If it were the looks of the previous MM200 i would be sold. And paired with a bracelet. To me SLA025 is hands down the best looking Seiko diver. I had one but sold it because of its thickness and the lack of bracelet.


----------



## Davekaye90

I just don't like the design choices that were made. Sloped chapter ring, tiny dial, ugly crooked 4:30 date. What would've been _interesting _is if they had gone with a 30mm dial size. Put the date at 3, and there would still be enough room for a small lumed hour marker next to it. Shrink the bezel, and use a nearly vertical chapter ring like the GS 200M diver to fit.


----------



## One-Seventy

MrDisco99 said:


> Not a fair comparison. Rolex price inflation is an anomaly, and not what should be expected.


Indeed, but these days, watch enthusiasts have melted away to be replaced with _money_ enthusiasts. "I will not buy stupid watch", they cry, "because it do not deliver adequate return on disposal".


----------



## TCWU

MrDisco99 said:


> Not a fair comparison. Rolex price inflation is an anomaly, and not what should be expected.





One-Seventy said:


> Indeed, but these days, watch enthusiasts have melted away to be replaced with _money_ enthusiasts. "I will not buy stupid watch", they cry, "because it do not deliver adequate return on disposal".


dude rolex 14060 $2000 brand new
SBDX001 I paid JP$185000 within couple months sold it at loss for $1600
both around 1999/2000

do your home work


----------



## Xhantos

If Seiko is not a good investment, I'm only happy for that.. 

Otherwise it seems money enthusiasts (as opposed to watch enthusiasts) would inflate the prices. We have Seiko for that, we don't need investor contribution.

If you are after making some money, do not invest in SEIKO branded watches. Thank you.

(Disclaimer: This is not investment advice).


----------



## biff1971

TCWU said:


> SBDX001 I paid JP$185000 within couple months sold it at loss for $1600


Then more fool you for flipping a watch quickly thinking you'd get all your money back.
Sounds like you'd be happier buying stocks and shares if returns are of importance , rather than watches.
Seiko , Rolex , nor anyone else doesnt owe you a guaranteed value on reselling the products they make.
Aside from that , you're really sucking the fun and soul out this thread with these kinds of tedious comments , and frankly coming across as an irritating knobber


----------



## TCWU

biff1971 said:


> Then more fool you for flipping a watch quickly thinking you'd get all your money back.
> Sounds like you'd be happier buying stocks and shares if returns are of importance , rather than watches.
> Seiko , Rolex , nor anyone else doesnt owe you a guaranteed value on reselling the products they make.
> Aside from that , you're really sucking the fun and soul out this thread with these kinds of tedious comments , and frankly coming across as an irritating knobber


dude it's not flipping
it did not keep good time
I took the rail to work back then
who wants to miss their train ride
off the time within couple days

go back to quartz at least I won't miss the train
selling watch is pain in the butt
you maybe a crook buyer maybe not no guarantee...

buying seiko was fun before (not flipping) but not anymore
price is way up and unlimited.... limited editions
they even made copycats of their own copycats 😝

I am talking about their high end 8L35/8L55
how many of you actually own them ...I doubt it


----------



## mtbmike

Off Topic!



TCWU said:


> dude rolex 14060 $2000 brand new
> SBDX001 I paid JP$185000 within couple months sold it at loss for $1600
> both around 1999/2000
> 
> do your home work


What year and did you get discount on your new Sub?


----------



## TCWU

mtbmike said:


> Off Topic!
> 
> 
> What year and did you get discount on your new Sub?


Dude don't you read the post

_*1999/2000 it said on the post*_
of course from Finland AD 😝 grey market dealer
not from US AD

my only mistake the price actually is $2100
(plus i should keep it ...this is also my second 14060)


----------



## TCWU

also bought these
2001 $3050 for 16610
2002 $3140 for 16570
2003 $3400 for 16600
same dealer from Finland

2006 paid $3975 for 16600
2006 SBGE001 list price in Japan $600,000yen (120 to 1 USD...around 5K)* I did not buy this one*

2019 paid $4230 for GS SBGE015 (2011 list in Japan is $750,000yen) 44.4% off the list

if you are buying 1K range Seiko
it's not a big deal buy what ever you want nothing to proud of nothing to flip
but 4/5K and above Seiko ....you better make sure you really want it

*You love Seiko so much but Seiko did not love you back ...ha ha ha*


----------



## biff1971

TCWU said:


> Dude don't you read the post


And clearly neither do you , so i'll repeat it again in the rather futile hope it registers at second time.....



biff1971 said:


> Aside from that , you're really sucking the fun and soul out this thread with these kinds of tedious comments , and frankly coming across as an irritating knobber





TCWU said:


> I am talking about their high end 8L35/8L55
> how many of you actually own them ...I doubt it




_bangs head repeatedly against wall_


----------



## keerola

TCWU said:


> Dude don't you read the post
> 
> _*1999/2000 it said on the post*_
> of course from Finland AD 😝
> not from US AD
> 
> my only mistake the price actually is $2100
> (plus i should keep it ...this is also my second 14060)
> 
> View attachment 16330980


The company you refer to as "Finland AD" existed for renting and operating of own or leased real estate.


----------



## TCWU

keerola said:


> The company you refer to as "Finland AD" existed for renting and operating of own or leased real estate.


dude it's long gone
I should say grey market dealer not AD
he got them from AD


----------



## mtbmike

Wow* DUDE !*


----------



## TCWU

when SLA041 came out
I try to trade in my unworn SLA035 + some cash for it
the same AD I got my SLA035 won't even let me trade 😭 😭 😭
refused to give me a quote

the AD is sponsor here


----------



## One-Seventy

biff1971 said:


> Then more fool you for flipping a watch quickly thinking you'd get all your money back.
> Sounds like you'd be happier buying stocks and shares if returns are of importance , rather than watches.
> Seiko , Rolex , nor anyone else doesnt owe you a guaranteed value on reselling the products they make.
> Aside from that , you're really sucking the fun and soul out this thread with these kinds of tedious comments , and frankly coming across as an irritating knobber


But but but resell valueeeeee!


----------



## One-Seventy

TCWU said:


> dude rolex 14060 $2000 brand new
> SBDX001 I paid JP$185000 within couple months sold it at loss for $1600
> both around 1999/2000
> 
> do your home work


But but but retuuuuuurnz!


----------



## krayzie

TCWU said:


> when SLA041 came out
> I try to trade in my unworn SLA035 + some cash for it
> the same AD I got my SLA035 won't even let me trade 😭 😭 😭
> refused to give me a quote
> 
> the AD is sponsor here


It's that X logo.


----------



## TCWU

krayzie said:


> It's that X logo.


SLA041 no X (Tuna with ever brilliant steel bezel it's a trio set SLA037/SLA039/SLA041 over $20K list)
but SLA035 with X
not because the X I want to trade in because I don't want to spend more money 

I thought it's brand new unworn at least i can trade in for some cash


the picture is 2 out of 3 trio set
SLA037 is 62 MAS with hi-beat new steel
It does not have the modern look of diver
I would say SLA037 is copycat of copycat SLA017
I owned SLA017 ...too small I don't like the size and the look dump it
and came out SLA037 and more
new steel with 8L35
now they can play so many copycat combinations
8L35/8L55
new hand set
new steel
new bezel insert

I think this is the first time Seiyjapan did not sold out limited Seiko diver in the past 20 years and forced to offer huge discount


----------



## Snaggletooth

TCWU said:


> SLA041 no X (Tuna with ever brilliant steel bezel it's a trio set SLA037/SLA039/SLA041 over $20K list)
> but SLA035 with X
> not because the X I want to trade in because I don't want to spend more money
> 
> I thought it's brand new unworn at least i can trade in for some cash
> 
> 
> the picture is 2 out of 3 trio set
> SLA037 is 62 MAS with hi-beat new steel
> It does not have the modern look of diver
> I would say SLA037 is copycat of copycat SLA017
> I owned SLA017 ...too small I don't like the size and the look dump it
> and came out SLA037 and more
> new steel with 8L35
> now they can play so many copycat combinations
> 8L35/8L55
> new hand set
> new steel
> new bezel insert
> 
> I think this is the first time Seiyjapan did not sold out limited Seiko diver in the past 20 years and forced to offer huge discount
> 
> 
> View attachment 16331297


----------



## TCWU

trio set limited to 100 sets








Seiko Prospex Diver's Watch 55th Anniversary Special Commemorative Box Set


Seiko introduced its, and Japan’s, first-ever diver’s watch in 1965, and after that, it is proven that the reliability of Seiko's diver watches has lead to the success of many other models followed. Namely the 1968 Professional Diver's 300m and the 1975 Professional Diver's 600m. They all carry...




www.watchoutz.com


----------



## Tickstart

Ah the memories! I don't know how many repeats the "Get pitted" remix got in my old uni dorm.


----------



## Tickstart

"Only sold out left" - good to know Seiya!


----------



## biff1971

For the love of God someone please post a picture of a newly released watch that we can talk about , any watch any brand will do , before I've completely ground down my teeth having to read TCWU's not so humble brag posts about how much money he's lost on luxury timepieces that we mere mortals cant afford......


----------



## Cover Drive

biff1971 said:


> For the love of God someone please post a picture of a newly released watch that we can talk about , any watch any brand will do , before I've completely ground down my teeth having to read TCWU's not so humble brag posts about how much money he's lost on luxury timepieces that we mere mortals cant afford......


I’m with yer there brother!


----------



## fluence4

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## biff1971

Desperate times call for desperate measures , 

So Introducing.....












My alarm clock.
Features include crisp white dial inspired by the snow of mount fuji , the silver bezel of eternal awesomeness , blue back light and spring drive-esque sweeping second hand.

Discuss....

;-)


----------



## SKYWATCH007

fluence4 said:


> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


YESSSS!!!!!! There's my baby Top Left 😘


----------



## tentimestwenty

Amen to Biff's humour trying to get this thread back to NEW SEIKO WATCHES. Wish we could vote up or down posts to discourage future time wasters...



biff1971 said:


> Desperate times call for desperate measures ,
> 
> So Introducing.....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16331580
> 
> 
> My alarm clock.
> Features include crisp white dial inspired by the snow of mount fuji , the silver bezel of eternal awesomeness , blue back light and spring drive-esque sweeping second hand.
> 
> Discuss....
> 
> ;-)


----------



## SKYWATCH007

biff1971 said:


> Desperate times call for desperate measures ,
> 
> So Introducing.....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16331580
> 
> 
> My alarm clock.
> Features include crisp white dial inspired by the snow of mount fuji , the silver bezel of eternal awesomeness , blue back light and spring drive-esque sweeping second hand.
> 
> Discuss....
> 
> ;-)


The blue backlight sounds very calming/soothing for the eyes!


----------



## Shark-sandwich

Seiko has got dressed in the dark and gone for the Brown Trouser / Black Shoe look here.. bet they all look stunning on the other strap though!


----------



## konners

fluence4 said:


> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


What’s with the orange? And what’s with 15m in orange on the MAS insert and 20m in orange on the other two? What’s significance of 15/20 mins anyway?!


----------



## krayzie

konners said:


> What’s with the orange? And what’s with 15m in orange on the MAS insert and 20m in orange on the other two? What’s significance of 15/20 mins anyway?!


The orange just means it's almost game over.

It's actually for timing your ascent.

Or if you're desk diving it's great for timing your smoke break.


----------



## One-Seventy

biff1971 said:


> For the love of God someone please post a picture of a newly released watch that we can talk about , any watch any brand will do , before I've completely ground down my teeth having to read TCWU's not so humble brag posts about how much money he's lost on luxury timepieces that we mere mortals cant afford......


Deals deals deals!

Personally I'm waiting for TWCU's posts with Fibonacci retracements showing asset value erosion. 

Back to the topic... I think the new black ones, though not for me, will answer a lot of other people's prayers. On a rubber strap they'll look sharp.


----------



## Nayche

Been regularly checking this thread in anticipation of catching a glimpse of the new SPB black series divers.

Hard to tell from that low res catalogue photo if they look good or if they’re actually a little action man like. Not sure currently. We need better images. 

One thing I can tell from the ropey image is the Willard is more pricey than the other too. To me it looks like it’ll be pick of the bunch and it seems cheeky Seiko have likely noticed this also..


----------



## clyde_frog

konners said:


> What’s with the orange? And what’s with 15m in orange on the MAS insert and 20m in orange on the other two? What’s significance of 15/20 mins anyway?!


The use of dive watches as a primary instrument for timing dives is so antiquated, that there is barely anybody left alive who can give you the real answer to this question.


----------



## Tickstart

biff1971 said:


> Desperate times call for desperate measures ,
> 
> So Introducing.....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16331580
> 
> 
> My alarm clock.
> Features include crisp white dial inspired by the snow of mount fuji , the silver bezel of eternal awesomeness , blue back light and spring drive-esque sweeping second hand.
> 
> Discuss....
> 
> ;-)


I have the yellow version of this, the QHE100Y. My main gripe with it is the blue led, NO ONE LIKES BLUE LEDs. I've been wanting to mod it to a red led instead.


----------



## fluence4

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

So I was just thinking this new Ever Brilliant Steel which is basically a white steel, it's really for replacing the Brightz white titanium for their non-GS models?


----------



## Yorck1976

So only the coated Willard got a black date wheel?


----------



## Slant

Yorck1976 said:


> So only the coated Willard got a black date wheel?


I makes sense because the other 2 the date wheel is at 3 o'clock so the white date wheel balances out with the 9 o'clock lume plot.

The Willard's date is between 4 and 5 so black date wheel makes sense else it would stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Tickstart

Fluence reminds me of those new plastic SEIKO "field watch"-like models (think SKX case but plastic). Has anyone seen them? They came in obnoxious colors but that's likely to change at some point.


----------



## redhed18

biff1971 said:


> Desperate times call for desperate measures ,
> 
> View attachment 16331580
> 
> 
> My alarm clock.
> Features include crisp white dial inspired by the snow of mount fuji , the silver bezel of eternal awesomeness , blue back light and spring drive-esque sweeping second hand.
> Discuss....


You didn't highlight the chrome "Zen Garden" motif on the hand stack cap...


----------



## clyde_frog

Slant said:


> The Willard's date is between 4 and 5 so black date wheel makes sense else it would stick out like a sore thumb.


Since when have Seiko been bothered about that?


----------



## krayzie

clyde_frog said:


> The use of dive watches as a primary instrument for timing dives is so antiquated, that there is barely anybody left alive who can give you the real answer to this question.


I gave him the answer already cuz my old man was still recreational diving with a Seiko pepsi bezel in the mid to late 80's. When it's time to come up just turn the pointy marker to the minute hand to time the ascent.

Since most modern smoke breaks are usually 10 mins I don't think 15/20 really matters.


----------



## clyde_frog

Yeah I still don't get that. I've taken my dive watches diving with me but never actually used them to time anything but the whole length of the dive, so not used it properly. I take it when you talk about ascents you mean decompression stops, so where does 15/20 minutes come into it?


----------



## krayzie

clyde_frog said:


> Yeah I still don't get that. I've taken my dive watches diving with me but never actually used them to time anything but the whole length of the dive, so not used it properly. I take it when you talk about ascents you mean decompression stops, so where does 15/20 minutes come into it?


I have no idea that's just what my dad told me when i was a kid. I only picked out the watch at the shop.

My gf loves to tell me when she learned diving back in the day (around 20 years ago) the watch is useless it's a wrist computer and a buddy will tell you when it's time to go anyway with the thumbs up lol!

Then I gotta explain this whole "desk diving" thing.


----------



## Slant

clyde_frog said:


> Since when have Seiko been bothered about that?


I'm not understanding. Do you think a white date wheel would look better in this situation rather than the black? Or they should do a fumé/gradient date wheel?

No-date is definitely my preference but you know...Seiko...


----------



## aznsk8s87

fluence4 said:


> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


Pretty sweet that all three 6R re-issue models (62MAS, Willard, and 1968) got the black LE treatment.


----------



## clyde_frog

Slant said:


> I'm not understanding. Do you think a white date wheel would look better in this situation rather than the black? Or they should do a fumé/gradient date wheel?
> 
> No-date is definitely my preference but you know...Seiko...


Making it blue would be a start. Surely on a 4k watch they can spend the extra to produce a different colour date wheel for the movement? It shouldn't have one at all though especially not in that position. I don't think a single person prefers a date window there than at 3?


----------



## redhed18

aznsk8s87 said:


> Pretty sweet that all three 6R re-issue models (62MAS, Willard, and 1968) got the black LE treatment.


So underwhelmed, but my wallet is thankful...


----------



## Snaggletooth

clyde_frog said:


> Making it blue would be a start. Surely on a 4k watch they can spend the extra to produce a different colour date wheel for the movement? It shouldn't have one at all though especially not in that position. I don't think a single person prefers a date window there than at 3?


I do.


----------



## biff1971

Date windows are simply a sad joke to find on any watch these days , many are barely legible , and remembering to adjust it for each month is an epic chore in itself. 
The actual date wheel colour doesn't make a jot of difference as far as im concerned , and the only location where they dont look completely out of place is at 6 o'clock in order to keep dial symmetry , and theres few watches that have it there.

Bah !
* spits on floor

yay 200 posts


----------



## clyde_frog

Yeah 6 is definitely the best place for them.


----------



## Commisar

konners said:


> What’s with the orange? And what’s with 15m in orange on the MAS insert and 20m in orange on the other two? What’s significance of 15/20 mins anyway?!


Dive timing. Usually decompression stops are 15-20 minutes. Line the minutes hand up with the pip and once the minutes hand leaves the colored area you're good to go.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCWU

All I can say people who love Seiko are loaded and sick
I was "sick" but not loaded...
No matter how you in love with Seiko ...Seiko only loves your money...Seiko won't love you back...SB.. 😝😝😝


----------



## konners

Commisar said:


> Dive timing. Usually decompression stops are 15-20 minutes. Line the minutes hand up with the pip and once the minutes hand leaves the colored area you're good to go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


I get this, but why have Seiko given this treatment in two different ways: 15 and 20 mins? I guess neither serves any real function and is purely a style choice.


----------



## clyde_frog

Exactly it's just aesthetics. That's the most important thing. Unfortunately they've started ruining the looks of watches to incorporate ISO 6425 compliance though, e.g. sticking the extra lume plot on the SLA marinemasters and messing it up.


----------



## biff1971

The gift that keeps on giving has returned....



TCWU said:


> All I can say people who love Seiko are loaded _value conscious _and sick_ of my posts_


Fixed.


----------



## yonsson

Tickstart said:


> Fluence reminds me of those new plastic SEIKO "field watch"-like models (think SKX case but plastic). Has anyone seen them? They came in obnoxious colors but that's likely to change at some point.


Pretty sure those are jap/Asia exclusive.


----------



## yonsson

krayzie said:


> So I was just thinking this new Ever Brilliant Steel which is basically a white steel, it's really for replacing the Brightz white titanium for their non-GS models?


Far from it. Brightz is coated titanium. “Ever brilliant steel” is non coated steel. One can be polished, guess which one…

GS don’t use coated materials since they can’t be polished.


----------



## krayzie

TCWU said:


> All I can say people who love Seiko are loaded and sick
> I was "sick" but not loaded...
> No matter how you in love with Seiko ...Seiko only loves your money...Seiko won't love you back...SB.. 😝😝😝


You are like many of us the traditional Seiko enthusiasts. New Seiko especially GS is done for the sole purpose of ripping wealthy Western and Mainland Chinese customers off since these average new customers don't know any better (everything limited edition with outrageous high pricing, yet lower build and finishing quality, probably learned from The Swatch Group). I stopped hanging out at the GS forum because I totally understood what Seiko has done with new GS, and more or less Credor now as well. They no longer really cater to JDM in general so that mystique to me is gone. You should buy a little older vintage models. The SBGR001 originally from 1998 is forever my fav.

If you understand Cantonese this is the best commentary ever outlining what I just typed:


----------



## Biggles3

SLA055J coming later this month 😍


----------



## Tanker G1

They cooked this one so long the case melted.


----------



## biff1971

Warning - rant ahead

Strewth , Seiko is fast becoming the watch making equivolent of Hollywood film making...
Everthing is either a re-boot , re-imagined , re-interpretation , re-release or re-update.
One of the worlds biggest manufactuerers needs to drop this re- bollocks and start looking to the future with fresh bold designs instead of cashing in on what they're already done umpteen times in the last 30 years.
;-)


----------



## Galaga

biff1971 said:


> Warning - rant ahead
> 
> Strewth , Seiko is fast becoming the watch making equivolent of Hollywood film making...
> Everthing is either a re-boot , re-imagined , re-interpretation , re-release or re-update.
> One of the worlds biggest manufactuerers needs to drop this re- bollocks and start looking to the future with fresh bold designs instead of cashing in on what they're already done umpteen times in the last 30 years.
> ;-)


The problem is that retro is in. Movies, cars, clothing, sneakers and even watches. Fashion always comes in cycles with a modern take. That’s what Seiko is doing. 

I like it.


----------



## biff1971

Galaga said:


> The problem is that retro is in. Movies, cars, clothing, sneakers and even watches. Fashion always comes in cycles with a modern take. That’s what Seiko is doing.
> 
> I like it.


"retro" is only in because nobody has neither the imagination or courage to take risks or try new ideas so just play safe instead , which from a product design point of view is a total cop-out.

I'm bored with it.


----------



## 6L35

biff1971 said:


> "retro" is only in because nobody has neither the imagination or courage to take risks or try new ideas so just play safe instead , which from a product design point of view is a total cop-out.
> 
> I'm bored with it.


Go Citizen. They take a more risky approach about aesthetics.


----------



## Commisar

biff1971 said:


> Warning - rant ahead
> 
> Strewth , Seiko is fast becoming the watch making equivolent of Hollywood film making...
> Everthing is either a re-boot , re-imagined , re-interpretation , re-release or re-update.
> One of the worlds biggest manufactuerers needs to drop this re- bollocks and start looking to the future with fresh bold designs instead of cashing in on what they're already done umpteen times in the last 30 years.
> ;-)


Then they new stuff will flop and not sell..... The people who loudly proclaim BRAND X needs to DO SOMETHING new generally don't but the new thing Brand X puts out.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

krayzie said:


> You are like many of us the traditional Seiko enthusiasts. New Seiko especially GS is done for the sole purpose of ripping wealthy Western and Mainland Chinese customers off since these average new customers don't know any better (everything limited edition with outrageous high pricing, yet lower build and finishing quality, probably learned from The Swatch Group). I stopped hanging out at the GS forum because I totally understood what Seiko has done with new GS, and more or less Credor now as well. They no longer really cater to JDM in general so that mystique to me is gone. You should buy a little older vintage models. The SBGR001 originally from 1998 is forever my fav.
> 
> If you understand Cantonese this is the best commentary ever outlining what I just typed:


Lol ok.

I have a feeling you still frequent the Rolex forums 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## biff1971

Commisar said:


> Then they new stuff will flop and not sell.....


Well theres no gain without risk or experimentation is there ?
Some stuff will sell well , other stuff wont , either way its called making progress.
Fail to make progress in designs and customers will simply get bored of the rehashes and move on to other brands that are more daring.
If you applied your philosophy to say cars , then we'd still be driving around in 1950's shed mobiles with fins on the rear trunk ;-)


----------



## 6L35

biff1971 said:


> Fail to make progress in designs and customers will simply get bored of the rehashes and move on to other brands that are more daring.


Maybe new customers don't have as many Seikos as old ones, so they get attracted to those "old" designs. It works quite well for Rolex.


----------



## krayzie

Commisar said:


> Lol ok.
> 
> I have a feeling you still frequent the Rolex forums


Nah never owned a Rolex in my life. My gf has an old not running two tone datejust from 1989 but don't feel like paying $1k to fix it (won't even wind from the crown anymore).

If Seiko keeps bringing back fairly close to OG design re-creations I wouldn't mind but the only one left me wanting is the Pogue. Don't think they are willing to re-engineer that which is a shame. I would also like another re-issue of the 56KS that would be nice even with a 6L35.

My Spring Drive Tuna seems quite futuristic it was a fairly good attempt to fuse the past with the present imo.


----------



## somerandodude

biff1971 said:


> Well theres no gain without risk or experimentation is there ?
> Some stuff will sell well , other stuff wont , either way its called making progress.
> Fail to make progress in designs and customers will simply get bored of the rehashes and move on to other brands that are more daring.
> If you applied your philosophy to say cars , then we'd still be driving around in 1950's shed mobiles with fins on the rear trunk ;-)


Mechanical watches are an anachronism, just as internal combustion engine cars will be in the near future. The watch design progress analogous to cars is the smart watch.


----------



## clyde_frog

somerandodude said:


> Mechanical watches are an anachronism, just as internal combustion engine cars will be in the near future. The watch design progress analogous to cars is the smart watch.


Who mentioned mechanical? This is about exterior design, not movements and engines.


----------



## sriracha

I’d love to see a solar powered Willard


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

I'm sympathetic with the 'bored of retro' crowd. I know 'nostalgia ain't what it used to be' but what happened to the Seiko that commissioned batshit crazy but totally cool watches like this?










I mean, even the Hamilton 'Matrix' retro 70s LCD watch that just dropped is cooler and more interesting than anything Seiko have released for two years or so. Unless you count those horrible anime Seiko 5s, which I don't.


----------



## somerandodude

clyde_frog said:


> Who mentioned mechanical? This is about exterior design, not movements and engines.


I'm saying anything not a smartwatch is effectively retro already so it seems silly to quibble about Seiko not having modern designs on an outdated concept. People aren't buying non-smart watches because they want something modern by and large.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

somerandodude said:


> I'm saying anything not a smartwatch is effectively retro already so it seems silly to quibble about Seiko not having modern designs on an outdated concept. People aren't buying non-smart watches because they want something modern by and large.


I totally get that idea and you make interesting points, but there are *plenty* of other watch manufacturers pushing design boundaries and selling lots of watches.


----------



## Tickstart

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I'm sympathetic with the 'bored of retro' crowd. I know 'nostalgia ain't what it used to be' but what happened to the Seiko that commissioned batshit crazy but totally cool watches like this?
> 
> View attachment 16335762
> 
> 
> I mean, even the Hamilton 'Matrix' retro 70s LCD watch that just dropped is cooler and more interesting than anything Seiko have released for two years or so. Unless you count those horrible anime Seiko 5s, which I don't.


That dial is so reminiscent of something... Oh, I know: AE onesix


----------



## yonsson

biff1971 said:


> Warning - rant ahead
> 
> Strewth , Seiko is fast becoming the watch making equivolent of Hollywood film making...
> Everthing is either a re-boot , re-imagined , re-interpretation , re-release or re-update.
> One of the worlds biggest manufactuerers needs to drop this re- bollocks and start looking to the future with fresh bold designs instead of cashing in on what they're already done umpteen times in the last 30 years.
> ;-)


The funny thing though is that this doesn’t apply to GS to the same extent.


----------



## krayzie

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I'm sympathetic with the 'bored of retro' crowd. I know 'nostalgia ain't what it used to be' but what happened to the Seiko that commissioned batshit crazy but totally cool watches like this?


You mean like Nobuhiro Kosugi? Well he's still around but is now in charge of special projects and things like vintage re-creation models. He has gone too high up in the Seiko design food chain to have much say in the finer details these days I believe. Most design decisions now rest with the younger designers in the company, such as new and reinterpretation models.

Once Kosugi is gone like Tanaka I think Seiko could be done for unless another superstar designer rises up to the top, or they can always collab with famous outside designers to do the batshit crazy stuff.


----------



## grenert

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16333673


I don't like the date window at that position (3:00 or 6:00 or better yet no date for me), but what REALLY bothers me is that they didn't align the numbers with 12:00. It looks so out of place with the numbers mostly sliding downward. They should at least have made a new date wheel to accommodate the window position. Imagine if they used the same 3:00 window date wheel for watches with 6:00 windows! 
Yes, I know they're not the only ones who do this, but this window is more like at 4:40, so the numbers are at an extreme angle to other 4:00 or 4:30 windows.


----------



## Davekaye90

I think a "baby Shogun" could be interesting. That watch isn't a vintage re-creation or a callback to anything. It's just too huge though. Scale it down to ~42x48 or so from 44 x 50 and they might be onto something, especially if it stays titanium.


----------



## MrDisco99

About the black LEs...

What's with the orange where the lume should be on the minute hand? Are they using orange lume? Does that mean the bezel is lured too?

I'm confused.


----------



## MrDisco99

biff1971 said:


> Warning - rant ahead
> 
> Strewth , Seiko is fast becoming the watch making equivolent of Hollywood film making...
> Everthing is either a re-boot , re-imagined , re-interpretation , re-release or re-update.
> One of the worlds biggest manufactuerers needs to drop this re- bollocks and start looking to the future with fresh bold designs instead of cashing in on what they're already done umpteen times in the last 30 years.
> ;-)


Agreed, and I've made the same rant in the past. But it appears Seiko have firmly hitched themselves to that wagon.

It's been years since I saw something new from Seiko that made me want to give them my money.


----------



## jjsoviet

If Seiko wants to do more re-creations and modern interpretations, I'd at least like to have them look at their own catalogue. There's so much to take inspiration from like the various 6138 and 6139 chronos, or even the King Seiko line such as the 45KS or 56KS.

Would be nice as well if they experiment more with colors besides their usual stuff. The Ice Diver ones look cool so I'd like to see more of that, for example.


----------



## Thom986

MrDisco99 said:


> Agreed, and I've made the same rant in the past. But it appears Seiko have firmly hitched themselves to that wagon.
> 
> It's been years since I saw something new from Seiko that made me want to give them my money.


I find you a bit harsh, this year Seiko released : 62mas, Willard, MM200, Ginza, Chrono.


----------



## Tickstart

MrDisco99 said:


> Agreed, and I've made the same rant in the past. But it appears Seiko have firmly hitched themselves to that wagon.
> 
> It's been years since I saw something new from Seiko that made me want to give them my money.


To be fair it's not unique to SEIKO, most watch manufacturers do it. And pretty much every industry involved in design of any kind.


----------



## Davekaye90

Tickstart said:


> To be fair it's not unique to SEIKO, most watch manufacturers do it. And pretty much every industry involved in design of any kind.


Aside from my 63MAS and MM200R, I have an Oris that's a direct re-creation of their 1965 diver, two Zodiacs which are direct re-creations of their 1960s divers, and a Squale which is more of an amalgamation of various vintage Squale models. Almost everybody making divers now has at least one core model that's banking on mid-century Cousteau nostalgia. 

It is easy to pick on Seiko for navel gazing, but Tudor literally wouldn't exist without the Black Bay.


----------



## jjsoviet

Yep, also we should note that Omega has released a dozen or so Speedmaster variants, and Rolex recently had multiple colors of the Oyster Perpetual.


----------



## MrDisco99

Thom986 said:


> I find you a bit harsh, this year Seiko released : 62mas, Willard, MM200, Ginza, Chrono.


Yeah, and I didn't like any of them... certainly not enough to pay the silly prices they set for retail.


----------



## Watchout63

To be honest, I'm really only a fan of Seiko Dive watches. Although the GS line is very nice, I have no interest. Having said that, the blackout series of existing models doesn't excite me. Seiko has a handful of great Diver models but I don't see them changing much or adding a new model. Just my opinion, I could be wrong.


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchout63 said:


> To be honest, I'm really only a fan of Seiko Dive watches. Although the GS line is very nice, I have no interest. Having said that, the blackout series of existing models doesn't excite me. Seiko has a handful of great Diver models but I don't see them changing much or adding a new model. Just my opinion, I could be wrong.


Part of the issue I have with dressy Seikos that are 6R based is the larger dials (and longer hands) really make the jittery 3Hz beat rate apparent. So far the only ones I've owned have been 6R21 based which are 4Hz movements, and didn't have that problem.


----------



## biff1971

6L35 said:


> Maybe new customers don't have as many Seikos as old ones, so they get attracted to those "old" designs. It works quite well for Rolex.


Good point well made , folk new to the watch game wont view things the same way as us long time enthusiasts.



yonsson said:


> The funny thing though is that this doesn’t apply to GS to the same extent.


Agree completely.

My earlier comment was probs a bit of an unfair sweeping statement as i do like what they've done with the latest seiko 5 series and the 2021 alpinists are really beautiful watches , but its with their divers where it all falls down in my op , I just find it dull and unimaginative to be using old designs with a few minor tweeks , but if they sell you cant blame them i suppose.


----------



## sidewindingroads

I became a sucker for the lx series. They're a little bit too big for my liking tho 

Sent from my LE2120 using Tapatalk


----------



## biff1971

Ok ok , i've had a long nap and a cup of tea and come up some ideas to drag seiko away from the snoozefest that is another turtle cased diver full of cogs and springs.
My dive watch will have a dial that is a 3D hologram of a hammerhead shark , the crappy 4r/6r effort will be replaced with a micro fusion reactor , turning the crown will order pizza and cigars via global gps , and the bezel lume pip will emit a targeting laser just like the Predators.
I admit this may push retail prices to around 3 million dollars but im sure TCWU can afford one.
:-D


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Actually the point about the new Seiko Alpinist 'family' is well-made, they are cool. I'm not a fan of the 50s recreation, but the newer ones look great.


----------



## Tickstart

I'm pretty sure I've never contributed any original content to this thread lol, where exactly do people get sneeze about new releases?


----------



## mougino

Tickstart said:


> I'm pretty sure I've never contributed any original content to this thread lol, where exactly do people get sneeze about new releases?


Japanese websites.


----------



## VincentG

This thread does occasionally get used as it's title would imply, and then the haters join in for a while, then a new release is posted, then the haters join in again. Here are some recent posts of new and upcoming , in no particular order they are just models that appealed to me so I saved the pics of them. If you see nothing at all that appeals to you I feel deeply sorry for your inner WIS 




















































































;


----------



## mougino

Tickstart said:


> Fluence reminds me of those new plastic SEIKO "field watch"-like models (think SKX case but plastic). Has anyone seen them? They came in obnoxious colors but that's likely to change at some point.


SRPG8xK1?


----------



## krayzie

Come'on are these really coming back?

Of course not as you can see they are X logo free.

But I still see them on eBay and Buyee from time to time.

Hands down the best looking Chinese made watches of the bunch.


----------



## TCWU

it's easy for me
same logic after Seiko overhaul their prospex brand marketing
X means NO for me
No means NO 😝 😝 😝
and for me only 8L movement or SD movement as before
otherwise all *"J"&"G" *
No offense ...sorry if you can not handle the truth!
I rather just get a G-shock or Eco drive
(not a vintage guy)


----------



## mplsabdullah

Anyone here ever buy from seikokw.com?


Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PK73

TCWU said:


> it's easy for me
> same logic after Seiko overhaul their prospex brand marketing
> X means NO for me
> No means NO
> and for me only 8L movement or SD movement as before
> otherwise all *"J"&"G" *
> No offense ...sorry if you can not handle the truth!
> I rather just get a G-shock or Eco drive
> (not a vintage guy)


Care to elaborate? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

Either he pays the X logo deletion surcharge or RIP Prospex 2014.

Look on the bright side Seiko won't even let you pay more to buy a new double logo GS or Credor lol!

Well if Seiko keep reissuing KS re-creations then I can get my double logo fix.


----------



## tsteph12

@VincentG posted this solar white dial Tuna photo, but please clarify model # if possible. 
Thank you.



https://www.watchuseek.com/cdn-cgi/image/format=auto,onerror=redirect,width=1920,height=1920,fit=scale-down/https://www.watchuseek.com/attachments/blue-tuna-ships-jpg.16337280/


----------



## Plus 9Time

tsteph12 said:


> @VincentG posted this solar white dial Tuna photo, but please clarify model # if possible.
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/cdn-cgi/image/format=auto,onerror=redirect,width=1920,height=1920,fit=scale-down/https://www.watchuseek.com/attachments/blue-tuna-ships-jpg.16337280/


That is a SBDN037 from 2017. It was a LE model (500 units from memory) for Japanese retailer SHIPS.


----------



## Plus 9Time

If you want to see a summary of all 2021 Seiko releases (400+) you can see them together here - All 2021 Seiko Models

There are some basic stats that can be seen from the models. The largest number of models were from the general Selection range, but this was followed by Prospex releases accounting for almost a quarter or releases, the next largest sub-brand was Five Sports models at almost 18%.










Limited Editions accounted for just under 27% of all releases, with the largest percentage being in the Five Sports category.









Obviously this is a lot of releases and I can not think of another manufacturer that comes close.

Note these are Seiko branded releases only and do not include other company brands such as Grand Seiko, Credor, Alba etc.


----------



## MrDisco99

Plus 9Time said:


> If you want to see a summary of all 2021 Seiko releases (400+) you can see them together here - All 2021 Seiko Models
> 
> There are some basic stats that can be seen from the models. The largest number of models were from the general Selection range, but this was followed by Prospex releases accounting for almost a quarter or releases, the next largest sub-brand was Five Sports models at almost 18%.
> 
> View attachment 16338605
> 
> 
> Limited Editions accounted for just under 27% of all releases, with the largest percentage being in the Five Sports category.
> 
> View attachment 16338604
> 
> Obviously this is a lot of releases and I can not think of another manufacturer that comes close.
> 
> Note these are Seiko branded releases only and do not include other company brands such as Grand Seiko, Credor, Alba etc.


This is fantastic.

Did you do this for previous years?


----------



## Plus 9Time

MrDisco99 said:


> This is fantastic.
> 
> Did you do this for previous years?


I did it last year as well - All 2020 Seiko Announcements 

I also have similar posts for Grand Seiko models - All 2021 Grand Seiko Models

and last years - All 2020 Grand Seiko Announcements


----------



## mougino

I received this one today: SNE575P1 Solar Padi.










The MSRP is €/$/£ 500+ and for this price it comes without alignment issue but OMG the bracelet is so bad 

It has pin & collar links so hard to remove, you'll huff & puff and will bend the pins when you manage to finally remove them, and above all it has ... hollow end-links !?  at €/$/£ 500+ what a shame!

On my 20 cm / 8" wrist, I couldn't find the proper micro-adjustement, with an additional link it was too loose and without and on first springbar hole it's slightly too tight...

I was so fed up with the bracelet that I ended up putting it on a royal blue 'Marine Nationale' strap.










I really expected more for the price, although I must say I'm relieved everything is aligned on the dial/bezel/chapter right side!


----------



## biff1971

^^^ yeah the blue bits look good & make the whole thing pop , but as you say the price is ridiculous for what you get.


----------



## mougino

biff1971 said:


> ^^^ yeah the blue bits look good & make the whole thing pop , but as you say the price is ridiculous for what you get.


I suppose you're paying for the sapphire crystal, but that is an expensive upgrade...

PS: the lume isn't too bad either:


----------



## rubendefelippe

mougino said:


> I received this one today: SNE575P1 Solar Padi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MSRP is €/$/£ 500+ and for this price it comes without alignment issue but OMG the bracelet is so bad
> 
> It has pin & collar links so hard to remove, you'll huff & puff and will bend the pins when you manage to finally remove them, and above all it has ... hollow end-links !?  at €/$/£ 500+ what a shame!
> 
> On my 20 cm / 8" wrist, I couldn't find the proper micro-adjustement, with an additional link it was too loose and without and on first springbar hole it's slightly too tight...
> 
> I was so fed up with the bracelet that I ended up putting it on a royal blue 'Marine Nationale' strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really expected more for the price, although I must say I'm relieved everything is aligned on the dial/bezel/chapter right side!


Congratulations!!
Enjoy that excelent and beatifull watch!!
Regards!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

mougino said:


> I received this one today: SNE575P1 Solar Padi.
> 
> The MSRP is €/$/£ 500+ and for this price it comes without alignment issue but OMG the bracelet is so bad
> 
> It has pin & collar links so hard to remove, you'll huff & puff and will bend the pins when you manage to finally remove them, and above all it has ... hollow end-links !?  at €/$/£ 500+ what a shame!


Hollow end links you'll be in for a shock if you ever handle an all original Rolex from the 90's and back lmao!

If they are hard to remove, you are doing it from the wrong direction. The link should tell you which uni-direction to remove / insert.

Me I prefer folded pin (like on my old GS) or pin and collar system (Prospex) bracelets, very easy to work with if you know what you are doing.

If you buy a modern GS good luck with the screw in pins that are loctite you'll need a hair dryer and some luck with that, that's if you don't wear out the screw heads first. 

They only look good on the outside and pray that the screws don't back out while wearing it lol!

I like your blue strap it looks so much better.


----------



## aks12r

this is awesome thank you for work on it!


Plus 9Time said:


> If you want to see a summary of all 2021 Seiko releases (400+) you can see them together here - All 2021 Seiko Models
> Note these are Seiko branded releases only and do not include other company brands such as Grand Seiko, Credor, Alba etc.


----------



## valuewatchguy

krayzie said:


> Hollow end links you'll be in for a shock if you ever handle an all original Rolex from the 90's and back lmao!


 I hear this a lot when trying to put HEL in perspective but .........that was 30 years ago. Certainly in that time cant we have the expectation that modern manufacturing methods have been able to provide SEL on every watch in the $500 MSRP range? 

That being said I don't have a problem with HEL in general. I use a them on a couple of watches and really have no issue with the experience.


----------



## blr

Pin and collar bracelets are not more difficult to work on than normal pin only ones, just don't lose those small collar bits. Hollow end links, at this price point, are a shame though.


----------



## Davekaye90

biff1971 said:


> ^^^ yeah the blue bits look good & make the whole thing pop , but as you say the price is ridiculous for what you get.


That's what I think. The case is like a slightly more elaborate Sea Urchin, and the globe lines are just painted aren't they? Not actually cut into the dial like King Sammy (which costs about the same).


----------



## krayzie

valuewatchguy said:


> I hear this a lot when trying to put HEL in perspective but .........that was 30 years ago. Certainly in that time cant we have the expectation that modern manufacturing methods have been able to provide SEL on every watch in the $500 MSRP range?
> 
> That being said I don't have a problem with HEL in general. I use a them on a couple of watches and really have no issue with the experience.


Yea sure the manufacturing technology may have improved but for the last 30+ years the general trend has been outsourcing and cost cutting, along with diminishing purchasing power with the fiat money.

The argument sure goes both ways. Somethings may have improved while other things had to give.


----------



## brandon\

krayzie said:


> If they are hard to remove, you are doing it from the wrong direction. The link should tell you which uni-direction to remove / insert.


I don’t think pin and collar are directional.


----------



## valuewatchguy

krayzie said:


> The argument sure goes both ways. Somethings have improved while other things had to give.


Generally speaking consumer mass produced goods are better today than 30 years ago. There are execeptions of course and hand made artisan products are a rarity today but a watch end link is not an esoteric element of a consumer good that couldnt have been negotiated diferently at this point. 

either way. Happy new year and enjoy your time..


----------



## mi6_

brandon\ said:


> I don’t think pin and collar are directional.


Pin and collar is indeed directional. The pin needs to be pushed out the direction of the arrow. It then needs to be reinserted in the opposite direction of the arrow (after the collar is put back in the link).


----------



## krayzie

That's right. Before I knew what I was doing I bent a few pins trying to brute force them out, then I found the arrow engraved onto the links lmao!

I always follow the arrow for both removing and inserting. Never an issue anymore.

Acutally I've stopped wearing Prospex bracelets altogether. Just straight rubber.


----------



## Batboy

Watchyouloved said:


> So uh…any new info on some *new and upcoming Seiko’s*?


I live in hope that, one day, this thread will give more info on some new and upcoming Seikos


----------



## krayzie

No new Seikos but just more old ones that you can buy on the 2nd floor of Wako:


----------



## Gerald_D

krayzie said:


> No new Seikos but just more old ones that you can buy on the 2nd floor of Wako:


For anyone interested, here is the link to the original article these images are from - 









和光が提案する新たなサービス「グランドセイコー ファイン ビンテージウオッチ」に注目せよ | 高級腕時計専門誌クロノス日本版[webChronos]


「グランドセイコー ファインヴィンテージ」をご存知だろうか。銀座4丁目に位置する和光 本館の2階に並ぶ、レアピースの数々をご堪能あれ。




www.webchronos.net


----------



## valuewatchguy

if someone was still looking for the white speedtimer.







Seiko Prospex SBDL085 / SSC813 | Japan-OnlineStore.com







www.japan-onlinestore.com


----------



## hodinky

*SBGC247








SLGA013









SBGW283









SBGW285








SBGA473







*


----------



## CydeWeys

Wow, *SBGW283* looks great. Where are these from?



hodinky said:


> *SBGC247
> View attachment 16342750
> 
> SLGA013
> View attachment 16342752
> 
> 
> SBGW283
> View attachment 16342755
> 
> 
> SBGW285
> View attachment 16342756
> 
> SBGA473
> View attachment 16342757
> *


----------



## hodinky

CydeWeys said:


> Wow, *SBGW283* looks great. Where are these from?


coming soon


----------



## Xhantos

SBGW285... Wow! Just Wow!

Edit: Realized the texture of the dial, though subtle and still gorgeous, I'd have preferred none. Just different colored SBGW231 dial (also obviously reasonably priced, under 5K USD) would have been an instant buy for me.


----------



## John Price

hodinky said:


> *SBGC247
> View attachment 16342750
> 
> SLGA013
> View attachment 16342752
> 
> 
> SBGW283
> View attachment 16342755
> 
> 
> SBGW285
> View attachment 16342756
> 
> SBGA473
> View attachment 16342757
> *


Thanks for bringing us back on track. Some very impressive new models there!


----------



## redhed18

That *SLGA013* ("Black Woodsman") sure beats spending over 70K on the SLG007J...



https://storage.grand-seiko.com/image/2021/05/20223110613055/0/SLGH007J.png


----------



## Spring-Diver

This SLGH005 is stunning  

GS flexing hard on this beauty 








































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90

Spring-Diver said:


> This SLGH005 is stunning
> 
> GS flexing hard on this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just wish that these either A. didn't have a chapter ring, or B. GS did something more impressive with it. They just look like a regular Seiko chapter ring that you'd find in a Presage watch.


----------



## CydeWeys

Davekaye90 said:


> I just wish that these either A. didn't have a chapter ring, or B. GS did something more impressive with it. They just look like a regular Seiko chapter ring that you'd find in a Presage watch.


GS wouldn't omit the chapter ring entirely. They have some pretty rigorous requirements around basic functionality that can't be met without being able to tell (and set) time to the minute.


----------



## ffnc1020

Nice, new spring drive in 44gs case. I’m curious how’s the case size compare to the ones with 9R65.


----------



## Davekaye90

CydeWeys said:


> GS wouldn't omit the chapter ring entirely. They have some pretty rigorous requirements around basic functionality that can't be met without being able to tell (and set) time to the minute.


I meant like painting the minute markers on the dial like the Snowflake


----------



## krayzie

CydeWeys said:


> GS wouldn't omit the chapter ring entirely. They have some pretty rigorous requirements around basic functionality that can't be met without being able to tell (and set) time to the minute.


My old GS doesn't have a chapter ring. The seconds hand is extended to the minute markers.

They probably just couldn't put minute markers consistently on that busy dial surface.

The chapter ring looks kinda cheap imo.


----------



## aks12r

sorry can't type... have to clean up some drool first ...🤤🤤🤤🤤


----------



## bibbibart

valuewatchguy said:


> if someone was still looking for the white speedtimer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Prospex SBDL085 / SSC813 | Japan-OnlineStore.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japan-onlinestore.com


Has it become scarce?


----------



## solo-act

valuewatchguy said:


> if someone was still looking for the white speedtimer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Prospex SBDL085 / SSC813 | Japan-OnlineStore.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japan-onlinestore.com


That's a decent price. Looks to be out of stock for now.

Sakura showing $520, but also out of stock. 








Seiko Prospex Speed Timer SBDL085 | Sakurawatches.com


Buy Seiko Prospex Speed Timer SBDL085. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.




www.sakurawatches.com


----------



## Tickstart

Damn those knobs are as big as mine!


----------



## valuewatchguy

solo-act said:


> That's a decent price. Looks to be out of stock for now.
> 
> Sakura showing $520, but also out of stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Prospex Speed Timer SBDL085 | Sakurawatches.com
> 
> 
> Buy Seiko Prospex Speed Timer SBDL085. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sakurawatches.com


It was there when I posted but they probably only had a couple


----------



## MKN

Tickstart said:


> Damn those knobs are as big as mine!


Please don’t tell more


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Spring-Diver said:


> This SLGH005 is stunning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GS flexing hard on this beauty













I know this is the wrong forum, but just curious if anyone has had hands on with these ? I can't seem to find any dealers in North America.


----------



## Xhantos

Just saw this Quartz 5000 limited chrono, SEIKO × JR WEST 20TH ANNIVERSARY CLASS 923 DR.YELLOW MADE IN JAPAN LIMITED EDITION, will be released on April 30th,










at SEIKO × JR WEST 20TH ANNIVERSARY CLASS 923 DR.YELLOW MADE IN JAPAN LIMITED EDITION , listed for 680 USD.


----------



## NightScar

hodinky said:


> *SBGW283
> View attachment 16342755
> 
> 
> SBGW285
> View attachment 16342756
> *



i hope both SBGWs aren't limited this time around


----------



## schtebie

SKYWATCH007 said:


> View attachment 16344726
> 
> 
> I know this is the wrong forum, but just curious if anyone has had hands on with these ? I can't seem to find any dealers in North America.


I believe this is a JDM model only...


----------



## Tolmia

Xhantos said:


> Just saw this Quartz 5000 limited chrono, SEIKO × JR WEST 20TH ANNIVERSARY CLASS 923 DR.YELLOW MADE IN JAPAN LIMITED EDITION, will be released on April 30th,
> 
> View attachment 16344758
> 
> 
> at SEIKO × JR WEST 20TH ANNIVERSARY CLASS 923 DR.YELLOW MADE IN JAPAN LIMITED EDITION , listed for 680 USD.


I don't particularly care for chronos, but I can tell this one is going to sell quickly. Nice fun design.

Specs will keep me from buying, but I know it may not bother others:

_*Glass: Curved Hardlex*_
_*Accuracy: ±15 seconds per month*_
_*Water resistance: 10 bar*_
_*Size: H47mm x W39.8mm x D12.8mm*_


----------



## redhed18

Xhantos said:


> Just saw this Quartz 5000 limited chrono, SEIKO × JR WEST 20TH ANNIVERSARY CLASS 923 DR.YELLOW MADE IN JAPAN LIMITED EDITION, will be released on April 30th,
> 
> View attachment 16344758
> 
> 
> at SEIKO × JR WEST 20TH ANNIVERSARY CLASS 923 DR.YELLOW MADE IN JAPAN LIMITED EDITION , listed for 680 USD.


Who else sees it? 
What has been seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## bibbibart

This reference will be limited to 550 pcs.


----------



## Xhantos

Why is SBP289JC more expensive than other similar Alpinists? I don't see any difference in specs, only a vauge limitation 'This product is only available in a limited number of stores'... Even 'Ginza' Alpinist is priced same as regular Alpinists.


















SPB289JC | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## Shining

Xhantos said:


> Why is SBP289JC more expensive than other similar Alpinists? I don't see any difference in specs, only a vauge limitation 'This product is only available in a limited number of stores'... Even 'Ginza' Alpinist is priced same as regular Alpinists.
> 
> View attachment 16345893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPB289JC | セイコーウオッチ
> 
> 
> セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16345894



The SPB289 comes with two strap. A metal and a brown leather. So Seiko just make you pay that second strap.


----------



## jjsoviet

SBGH295G | Grand Seiko


Inspired by Autumn’s First Frost. <br /> USA Special Edition




www.grand-seiko.com
























SBGA471G | Grand Seiko


Inspired by Autumn’s First Frost. <br /> USA Special Edition




www.grand-seiko.com
















Oh hello, another US-exclusive release.


----------



## One-Seventy

jjsoviet said:


> SBGH295G | Grand Seiko
> 
> 
> Inspired by Autumn’s First Frost. <br /> USA Special Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.grand-seiko.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBGA471G | Grand Seiko
> 
> 
> Inspired by Autumn’s First Frost. <br /> USA Special Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.grand-seiko.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hello, another US-exclusive release.


Not for me, but they look nice. I prefer the first one. Sure to make some investor type easy profits on the secondary.


----------



## yonsson

GS is really pumping out new models nowadays. So how hard can it be to release a proper 40-42mm diver!?!?


----------



## Watchout63

jjsoviet said:


> SBGH295G | Grand Seiko
> 
> 
> Inspired by Autumn’s First Frost. <br /> USA Special Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.grand-seiko.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBGA471G | Grand Seiko
> 
> 
> Inspired by Autumn’s First Frost. <br /> USA Special Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.grand-seiko.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hello, another US-exclusive release.


I know I'm in the minority when I say that the GS line does nothing for me really. I'm more of a Diver line enthusiast. Having said that the bottom example is a real beauty.


----------



## Tanker G1

This dial in a beautiful 62GS case?


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> GS is really pumping out new models nowadays. So how hard can it be to release a proper 40-42mm diver!?!?


What movement would you use for this supposedly GS hairdresser diver? 9F?

Remember large hands and GS9 marketing won't let you use the 8L, also 9R probably wouldn't fit.

The bean counters probably won't let you make a new movement either.

Or simply ditch the large hands and just make yet another 62MAS but with 9S85. Price it above SLA039 and call it the GS 200m Automatic Diver.

It'll sell like hotcakes even with the initial unlimited edition. I might even buy one all because it's my idea.


----------



## Davekaye90

krayzie said:


> What movement would you use for this supposedly GS hairdresser diver? 9F?
> 
> Remember large hands and GS9 marketing won't let you use the 8L, also 9R probably wouldn't fit.
> 
> The bean counters probably won't let you make a new movement either.
> 
> Or simply ditch the large hands and just make yet another 62MAS but with 9S85. Price it above SLA039 and call it the GS 200m Automatic Diver.
> 
> It'll sell like hotcakes even with the initial unlimited edition. I might even buy one all because it's my idea.


GS has already used 9SA5 in a 40mm case that's 11.7mm thick with 100M WR. Wouldn't be that hard to engineer a diver's watch case around that movement, you could easily hit 200M WR while staying under 13mm case height.


----------



## lexminute

Tanker G1 said:


> This dial in a beautiful 62GS case?
> 
> View attachment 16347385


I would want that dial in the 40mm 44GS case. The closest to a Kirazuri dial without the LE snobbery


----------



## uberval

bibbibart said:


> This reference will be limited to 550 pcs.


That looks really good


----------



## yonsson

krayzie said:


> What movement would you use for this supposedly GS hairdresser diver? 9F?
> 
> Remember large hands and GS9 marketing won't let you use the 8L, also 9R probably wouldn't fit.
> 
> The bean counters probably won't let you make a new movement either.
> 
> Or simply ditch the large hands and just make yet another 62MAS but with 9S85. Price it above SLA039 and call it the GS 200m Automatic Diver.
> 
> It'll sell like hotcakes even with the initial unlimited edition. I might even buy one all because it's my idea.


I like quartz, but any movement would be OK with me. I’d take a SPB143 with GS finish, GS movement and ceramic bezel.


----------



## Josh R.

The Citizen Chronomaster models are rarely available from US dealers. Occasionally, the Citizen Times Square store will get them in. 

If you examine them closely read objective comments, the Chronomasters on par with GS quartz models. I'd choose many Citizen Chronomaster titanium models above most GS's because of the hardness of Citizen's titanium -- especially the Duratect A models. .


----------



## MrDisco99

Davekaye90 said:


> GS has already used 9SA5 in a 40mm case that's 11.7mm thick with 100M WR. Wouldn't be that hard to engineer a diver's watch case around that movement, you could easily hit 200M WR while staying under 13mm case height.


Yep... designing a dive watch case is so easy a forum member could do it...


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> I like quartz, but any movement would be OK with me. I’d take a SPB143 with GS finish, GS movement and ceramic bezel.


So the issue is really like this imo:

Accounting doesn't really want to spend more cash to develop a compact dive case that is also complicated enough in design to sell it as a GS, let alone develop another movement variant small enough yet able to drive large hands. Even if this clears management it probably gotta be priced higher than the current big casing 200m divers, which could be a hard sell without more technical merits other than being a little smaller. Then marketing might complain that they'll have trouble promoting this new model that is competing directly against their current line-up of big divers.

Sounds like it could be a game changing model if done right (I've been avoiding getting a 62MAS re-creation due to the overall design), but hard to see it materialize when their numbers are still pretty much in the red. Easier to do in better economic times.


----------



## Watchyouloved

All I want is a GS “spring” Shunbun in steel with a normal silver colored GS logo…and please no gold or blue seconds hand either.


----------



## tentimestwenty

I'd be happy if they just made a solar version of any of their quartz Seiko or GS models. There are good cases, but they are all too thick because of the movements. Stick in a solar and shave off 3mm and you have a "lower" version of the same watches that don't cannibalize from "serious" buyers. Meanwhile you have a guy like me spending $1000-$3000 on a $30 solar movement. The profit would be insane. The speed timers are living example of the potential.



krayzie said:


> So the issue is really like this imo:
> 
> Accounting doesn't really want to spend more cash to develop a compact dive case that is also complicated enough in design to sell it as a GS, let alone develop another movement variant small enough yet able to drive large hands. Even if this clears management it probably gotta be priced higher than the current big casing 200m divers, which could be a hard sell without more technical merits other than being a little smaller. Then marketing might complain that they'll have trouble promoting this new model that is competing directly against their current line-up of big divers.
> 
> Sounds like it could be a game changing model if done right (I've been avoiding getting a 62MAS re-creation due to the overall design), but hard to see it materialize when their numbers are still pretty much in the red. Easier to do in better economic times.


----------



## Davekaye90

MrDisco99 said:


> Yep... designing a dive watch case is so easy a forum member could do it...


Sorry, but how hard is it if one or two guys running a micro can do it? I didn't say _I _could do it, but you're really telling me Seiko can't handle making a 40-42mm diver case designed for the 9SA5? How've they been able to make everything from the SKX013 to the Shogun around roughly the same sized movement, if case engineering is so incredibly difficult?


----------



## krayzie

tentimestwenty said:


> I'd be happy if they just made a solar version of any of their quartz Seiko or GS models.


They do it's called the Citizen Chronomaster. It even has a battery life check function similar to the Seiko Kinetic.

Just not sure about that national socialist like logo on the dial, but the same can be said about the pretty GS font.


----------



## krayzie

Davekaye90 said:


> Sorry, but how hard is it if one or two guys running a micro can do it? I didn't say _I _could do it, but you're really telling me Seiko can't handle making a 40-42mm diver case designed for the 9SA5? How've they been able to make everything from the SKX013 to the Shogun around roughly the same sized movement, if case engineering is so incredibly difficult?


200m Air Diver sure. 300m+ He-Gas Diver not so sure. But 9SA5 can drive large hands? Probably needs some mods to increase torque. The older movement design has a smaller diameter but also thicker.


----------



## jjsoviet

I really want Seiko to revisit the 6138 and 6139 family of chronos, then spin up reinterpretations or variants. Lots of inspiration from those movements - Pogue, Bruce Lee, UFO, Darth Vader, Pulsations etc. I feel like besides ultra-expensive LEs, the auto chronos they have are rare or utilized in other brand watches instead.


----------



## Dichro Chrono

krayzie said:


> So the issue is really like this imo:
> 
> Accounting doesn't really want to spend more cash to develop a compact dive case that is also complicated enough in design to sell it as a GS, let alone develop another movement variant small enough yet able to drive large hands. Even if this clears management it probably gotta be priced higher than the current big casing 200m divers, which could be a hard sell without more technical merits other than being a little smaller. Then marketing might complain that they'll have trouble promoting this new model that is competing directly against their current line-up of big divers.
> 
> Sounds like it could be a game changing model if done right (I've been avoiding getting a 62MAS re-creation due to the overall design), but hard to see it materialize when their numbers are still pretty much in the red. Easier to do in better economic times.


I have a great impression of GS, and the money to buy em, but I haven't yet. They haven't made a must-buy model for me, and I know several other watch fans that are in the same boat. Usually it's "they're too big" or "they're too dressy". I'd be happy to _prepay _for a smaller GS diver, or even a proper field watch.

I think you kinda inadvertently hit the nail on the head. GS has a marketing problem. That's evidenced by the fact that they're obviously trying to grow, they're extremely well regarded, yet they're still readily available with discounts. Surely 'Seiko' & 'Japan' on the dial make it an uphill marketing battle, but they also seem to be ignoring trends. Maybe that's admirable in a way, but it's to their own detriment. Maybe some day they'll listen.


----------



## tentimestwenty

the reason neither in my collection yet... the compulsion to label/brand everything! it's a luxury watch. I want it to say nothing except who made it and the rest speaks for itself.

















krayzie said:


> Just not sure about that national socialist like logo on the dial, but the same can be said about the pretty GS font.


----------



## krayzie

Dichro Chrono said:


> I'd be happy to _prepay _for a smaller GS diver, or even a proper field watch.


You know if they really want to be lazy, simply rehash the old Credor Pheonix line. Just rebrand it as GS with some minor design changes, and retrofit the 8L movements with 9S.

It's been 20 years I'm sure nobody would notice.


----------



## valuewatchguy

krayzie said:


> Sounds like it could be a game changing model if done right (I've been avoiding getting a 62MAS re-creation due to the overall design), but hard to see it materialize when their numbers are still pretty much in the red. Easier to do in better economic times.


I think the Birch case series is the new GS that you will see coming out in various forms. They have the potential now to do a thinner and smaller diver.......thinner and smaller than current models not necessarily meeting WIS standards. I had the SBGA231 and found it to be terrific.Thickness didnt bother me, but the overall diameter was 2mm too much.42mm would have made that a keeper for me. 

But I think culturally GS Japan (HQ) thinks through these decsions differently than western minds.


----------



## Davekaye90

krayzie said:


> 200m Air Diver sure. 300m+ He-Gas Diver not so sure. But 9SA5 can drive large hands? Probably needs some mods to increase torque. The older movement design has a smaller diameter but also thicker.


I think that's what we all want to see, is a scaled down 200M diver, since Seiko apparently can't make 300M divers that are thinner than a small moon. I would certainly hope that twin barrels and the dual impulse escapement would be enough to handle basic dive watch hands. How much larger would they even be than existing SLGH hands. Those aren't exactly petite.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Dichro Chrono said:


> I have a great impression of GS, and the money to buy em, but I haven't yet. They haven't made a must-buy model for me, and I know several other watch fans that are in the same boat. Usually it's "they're too big" or "they're too dressy". I'd be happy to _prepay _for a smaller GS diver, or even a proper field watch.
> 
> I think you kinda inadvertently hit the nail on the head. GS has a marketing problem. That's evidenced by the fact that they're obviously trying to grow, they're extremely well regarded, yet they're still readily available with discounts. Surely 'Seiko' & 'Japan' on the dial make it an uphill marketing battle, but they also seem to be ignoring trends. Maybe that's admirable in a way, but it's to their own detriment. Maybe some day they'll listen.


See I don’t mind too dressy, as a matter of fact I like them! This is my problem with grand seiko and even (king) seiko is that they are always too thick and too big !! I like how they are respecting their vintage style and making dress watches which reflect those except they always look like the size of a diver on the wrist !! Which is a shame because I like the look of them but they’re always too big and/or too thick. Why can’t they just remake it in the same dimensions as the vintage ones? Dress watches are not supposed to be 40mm+ they just look tacky! And unfortunately all brands are making oversized dress watches


----------



## Watchyouloved

*sigh I guess the only true dress watch being made by Seiko would be Credor


----------



## Watchyouloved

Even Patek upped their size on the calatrava to a whopping 39mm !! I think the ideal dress watch size is 36-37 and 38 being good for those with larger wrists. The SBGW231 and that line is almost perfect if only it was a tad bit slimmer…😓


----------



## Watchyouloved

krayzie said:


> No new Seikos but just more old ones that you can buy on the 2nd floor of Wako:


That’s so awesome! Do you know how much those cost on average?


----------



## krayzie

Watchyouloved said:


> That’s so awesome! Do you know how much those cost on average?


No mention of pricing in the article. You have to visit Wako 2nd floor in person to make a deal. I suspect they are all at least 5 digits USD. They include a one year warranty.

For comparison, that book "A Man & His Watch" by Matt Hranek features an old crummy looking Grand Seiko VFA from the 60's that was bought in a Tokyo 2nd hand shop for $8000USD. The dude Mark Cho thought he got a reasonably good deal.

Also for comparison, my friend two years ago saw a really bad condition SBDX005 with a cracked crystal in a Tokyo 2nd hand shop for $5000USD.

I once bought a similar looking but better condition 52KS Special Chronometer from the early 70's for $700CAD so I must have gotten a basement bargain lol!

These old GS/KS watches tho fantastic looks kinda tiny on my fat wrist so I stopped pursuing vintage Seikos and just wear modern ones.


----------



## Watchyouloved

krayzie said:


> No mention of pricing in the article. You have to visit Wako 2nd floor in person to make a deal. I suspect they are all at least 5 digits USD. They include a one year warranty.
> 
> For comparison, that book "A Man & His Watch" by Matt Hranek features an old crummy looking Grand Seiko VFA from the 60's that was bought in a Tokyo 2nd hand shop for $8000USD. The dude Mark Cho thought he got a reasonably good deal.
> 
> Also for comparison, my friend two years ago saw a really bad condition SBDX005 with a cracked crystal in a Tokyo 2nd hand shop for $5000USD.
> 
> I once bought a similar looking but better condition 52KS Special Chronometer from the early 70's for $700CAD so I must have gotten a basement bargain lol!
> 
> These old GS/KS watches tho fantastic looks kinda tiny on my fat wrist so I stopped pursuing vintage Seikos and just wear modern ones.


Oh man that’s scary lol I can’t say I 100% didn’t expect it though…especially when it’s a boutique and not an AD all the while being the flagship at that. You’re so lucky the current line seiko’s all must look fantastic on your wrist!


----------



## Robotaz

john_marston said:


> The branding is what’s questionable. Seiko is still a mess when it comes to this. It has GS styling, GS movement, GS pricing; but it’s simply a Seiko which is also known for $100 watches?
> 
> The fact many can’t look past the ‘Seiko’ in GS (at Omega/Rolex prices) is something they still need to work on outside of Japan, and I feel like these releases show they’re still not sure what to do.
> I think they should’ve called Grand Seiko something else or gone with Credor as their prominent higher end brand, but a bit late now.
> 
> Seiko as a whole had a thing for slapping ‘Seiko’ on everything at some point last century. Seiko Instruments, Seiko Group, Seiko Epson. Of which Seiko Epson’s Orient sells wristwatches. To this day makes people think Seiko Watch Corp owns Orient, which isn’t technically true. A printer company bigger than Seiko Holdings does.
> But I digress


It probably has more to do with distribution channels and strategy than anything.


----------



## Xhantos

*Prospex “Save the Ocean” Monster SRPH75K1 & Tuna SRPH77K1







*









Seiko Prospex Save the Ocean Monster SRPH75K1 & Tuna SRPH77K1


Two new affordable dive watches dedicated to saving the oceans, the Seiko Prospex "Save the Ocean" Monster SRPH75K1 and Baby Tuna SRPH77K1.




monochrome-watches.com













Introducing: The Seiko Save The Ocean SRPH75K1 and SRPH77K1 — Two New Seiko Prospex Dive Watches


✓ Introducing two new Seiko Prospex Dive Watches ✓ The SRPH75K1 and SRPH77K1 make a perfect addition to the Save The Ocean line ✓




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Kawasaki Heavy Industries:









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 3


QUOTE (Det. Briscoe @ 28/12/2021, 01:25) Anteprime da Hodinky...Calibro 7B72, solare e radiocontrollato. Sinceramente non sto apprezzando




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## Plus 9Time

AlvaroVitali said:


> Kawasaki Heavy Industries:


That model was released back in 2020.


----------



## fluence4

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Dreem1er

A few new alpinist coming....


----------



## fluence4

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63

Like the looks of that new Monster and Tuna. The dial is very nice


----------



## valuewatchguy

fluence4 said:


> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


Penguin dial?


----------



## krayzie

valuewatchguy said:


> Penguin dial?


If it's the Pacific Ocean floating garbage patch it wouldn't be saving the ocean now would it?


----------



## sam08861

Dreem1er said:


> A few new alpinist coming....
> 
> View attachment 16357717


Wow, the Alpinist is looking more like a dress watch than a field watch these days.

Do like the color of the green dial though. Very soothing!


----------



## sam08861

fluence4 said:


> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


That is a gorgeous dial. Love the 'embossed' wildlife and really captures the underwater vibe, moving shapes and shadows in the deep. Are you sure you saw something? Better check behind you!


----------



## TravisMorgan

Damnit...I might have to get this one now


----------



## d3xmeister

Well, this topic always remind us why Seiko is so loved, despite their numerous shortcomings (not that there are other perfect brands) Their designs are just awesome and unlike anything else, simple as that. In a world where mechanical wristwatches are anything but true necessary tools, Seiko seems to get it and concentrate on what actually matters for most.


----------



## yonsson

A Spring Drive creation inspired by the white birch tree forests of Japan marks the start of a new collection. | PRESS RELEASE | News | Grand Seiko
Seing drive white birch released today. The only thing (except for the price) that bothered me with the first version is that it didn’t have spring drive. Now sorted. The SD watch has a more discreet dial than the hi-beat version.


----------



## Dreem1er

sam08861 said:


> Wow, the Alpinist is looking more like a dress watch than a field watch these days.
> 
> Do like the color of the green dial though. Very soothing!



I like that one the most. It's the boutique edition one. If they wear bigger I would get one, for now I'll just admire the pretty pictures lol


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> A Spring Drive creation inspired by the white birch tree forests of Japan marks the start of a new collection. | PRESS RELEASE | News | Grand Seiko
> Seing drive white birch released today. The only thing (except for the price) that bothered me with the first version is that it didn’t have spring drive. Now sorted. The SD watch has a more discreet dial than the hi-beat version.


Almost perfect! Should have been titanium


----------



## yonsson

Toshk said:


> Almost perfect! Should have been titanium


I tend not to like GS titanium, I find it sticky. It does surprise me this one is steel since GS usually does one hi-beat in steel and one SD in titanium when it comes to using the same case in two variants.


----------



## Toshk

yonsson said:


> I tend not to like GS titanium, I find it sticky. It does surprise me this one is steel since GS usually does one hi-beat in steel and one SD in titanium when it comes to using the same case in two variants.


I was expecting a Ti SD to be the next release of the new case design.

For me nothing beats GS Ti though! Absolute perfection!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Toshk said:


> I was expecting a Ti SD to be the next release of the new case design.
> 
> For me nothing beats GS Ti though! Absolute perfection!


I agree. I like the greater contrast between differently finished surface on titanium even though the rep at a GS boutique in NYC pointed it out as something he and other Seiko collectors dislike.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

New Speedtimer Mechanical chronograph SRQ039:









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 3


QUOTE (Det. Briscoe @ 28/12/2021, 01:25) Anteprime da Hodinky...Calibro 7B72, solare e radiocontrollato. Sinceramente non sto apprezzando




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## Tickstart

These SEIKO dials are a bit tryhard IMO. GS dials are obviously the exception, they are exquisite. But for divers, black, matte dials are usually the best. Yes I hear how boring I sound.
I like stark uniform colors too, like orange, yellow, red etc they are awesome. Manta rays and waves and birdshit on rocks just ain't my cup of coffee.
I get it though, I know they are popular so I approve of the business move.


----------



## SkxRobbie

Tickstart said:


> These SEIKO dials are a bit tryhard IMO. GS dials are obviously the exception, they are exquisite. But for divers, black, matte dials are usually the best. Yes I hear how boring I sound.
> I like stark uniform colors too, like orange, yellow, red etc they are awesome. Manta rays and waves and birdshit on rocks just ain't my cup of coffee.
> I get it though, I know they are popular so I approve of the business move.


I completely agree. For every Sieko diver range I look at I generally prefer black and without texture or hidden fish. Exceptions are SKX009 but that’s almost black and SPB143 but that’s kinda black isn’t it?


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Since the Black series are in a catalogue, does anyone have more info or better pics of them? They're no secret anymore...


----------



## krayzie

You know I was at the bookstore last weekend and looked at the newest watch magazines.

Seems like the entire industry is now going for funky colors and dial designs / textures in all price ranges.

Maybe the industry as a whole is hurting since the pandemic.

They think turning every product into a POP Swatch will save them.


----------



## Watchyouloved

krayzie said:


> You know I was at the bookstore last weekend and looked at the newest watch magazines.
> 
> Seems like the entire industry is now going for funky colors and dial designs / textures in all price ranges.
> 
> Maybe the industry as a whole is hurting since the pandemic.
> 
> They think turning every product into a POP Swatch will save them.


Ok I kind of agree with all of you that the overly funky watches and crazy colors/designs can look a bit childish and just not very tasteful BUTTTTTTTTTT
I get pretty disappointed when I look at a watch collection and just see a sea of black dials and steel cases and bracelets.
The fun side of my collection would be the different colored alpinist (green with gilt, blue, and Ice blue/green) as well as my green dial grand seiko 3 hander from the latest trio, and a green diver with green dial and bezel I have. Other than that everything is black and steel and I feel like without the other colorful watch, my collection would be quite boring! Quite honestly I wish I had more colors! Maybe some red or maroon in there and a cool blue diver too


----------



## Tickstart

I mean, I want all of ROLEX's OP36s. Those colors are just TASTY. Shame though that the OP34 dial's indices are much prettier than the 36's, but the 34 is probably too small for me. But a pink or red or yellow (or silver for that matter), mmh sign me up baby.


----------



## SkxRobbie

Tickstart said:


> I mean, I want all of ROLEX's OP36s. Those colors are just TASTY. Shame though that the OP34 dial's indices are much prettier than the 36's, but the 34 is probably too small for me. But a pink or red or yellow (or silver for that matter), mmh sign me up baby.


You may be surprised about the 34mm. My Uncle wore a 34mm OP for like 50 years and now my cousin wears it. It looks completly normal.


----------



## Tickstart

SkxRobbie said:


> You may be surprised about the 34mm. My Uncle wore a 34mm OP for like 50 years and now my cousin wears it. It looks completly normal.


I'd definitely like to try one on. But it doesn't really fit my style, so if I can save money by not contemplating getting one I'm glad. I never buy anything second hand so it's out of the question anyway.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Anyone who wanted that new MM200/LX blue dial mashup with the 8L35 and were put off by the $4600 price.....here is your deal 









SEIKO Prospex SBDX049 SLA055J1 Limited mechanical watch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SEIKO Prospex SBDX049 SLA055J1 Limited mechanical watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Spring-Diver

valuewatchguy said:


> Anyone who wanted that new MM200/LX blue dial mashup with the 8L35 and were put off by the $4600 price.....here is your deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO Prospex SBDX049 SLA055J1 Limited mechanical watch | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SEIKO Prospex SBDX049 SLA055J1 Limited mechanical watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


That should be the regular “street price”.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Spring-Diver said:


> That should be the regular “street price”.



well considering all other prices i am seeing for that model online is still considerably higher, its not the street price yet. Just passing on the info since, I know some people here were very taken by the release.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Subaru x Seiko Diver's Watch









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 3


QUOTE (Det. Briscoe @ 28/12/2021, 01:25) Anteprime da Hodinky...Calibro 7B72, solare e radiocontrollato. Sinceramente non sto apprezzando




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## Davekaye90

AlvaroVitali said:


> Subaru x Seiko Diver's Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 3
> 
> 
> QUOTE (Det. Briscoe @ 28/12/2021, 01:25) Anteprime da Hodinky...Calibro 7B72, solare e radiocontrollato. Sinceramente non sto apprezzando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


This is a new case, right? It's ISO certified, but doesn't look like any current Prospex model that I know of.


----------



## Plus 9Time

That is the SD-1J case that Seiko Original Watch has offered for a few years. セイコーオリジナルウオッチ｜腕時計

They will manufacture a minimum production run of 300 units. Customers can select from some basic preset options, such as bezel insert, and they can have custom dial design and case back markings. There is also a bracelet variant the SD-1L with the same case.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

That's kind of cool...we own a Subaru. If it were cheaper and smaller, I'd pick one up. I like the headlights.


----------



## Milehigh981

AlvaroVitali said:


> Subaru x Seiko Diver's Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 3
> 
> 
> QUOTE (Det. Briscoe @ 28/12/2021, 01:25) Anteprime da Hodinky...Calibro 7B72, solare e radiocontrollato. Sinceramente non sto apprezzando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


I love the class 923 limited edition on that page.


----------



## krayzie

GirchyGirchy said:


> That's kind of cool...we own a Subaru. If it were cheaper and smaller, I'd pick one up. I like the headlights.


I know it's not Seiko but if you drive a WRX STI, you can buy this too.






SUBARU　onlineshop


スバル・STIの公式ウェア&グッズが買えるSUBARU onlineshop（スバルオンラインショップ）。ここでしか買えない限定商品がたくさん！



lp.subaruonline.jp


----------



## MtnClymbr

AlvaroVitali said:


> Subaru x Seiko Diver's Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 3
> 
> 
> QUOTE (Det. Briscoe @ 28/12/2021, 01:25) Anteprime da Hodinky...Calibro 7B72, solare e radiocontrollato. Sinceramente non sto apprezzando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


That’s pretty neat. If it was available in the US I’d maybe scoop it up.


----------



## Watchout63

AlvaroVitali said:


> Subaru x Seiko Diver's Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 3
> 
> 
> QUOTE (Det. Briscoe @ 28/12/2021, 01:25) Anteprime da Hodinky...Calibro 7B72, solare e radiocontrollato. Sinceramente non sto apprezzando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


Ok that looks intriguing, but the Subaru on the dial is a boner killer


----------



## Alextuf

Posted on Seiko's facebook page this morning. What do you think it will be?


----------



## aks12r

Alextuf said:


> Posted on Seiko's facebook page this morning. What do you think it will be?


misaligned.


----------



## izecius

Alextuf said:


> View attachment 16371139
> 
> 
> Posted on Seiko's facebook page this morning. What do you think it will be?


KS is my guess


----------



## Domo

Alextuf said:


> View attachment 16371139
> 
> 
> Posted on Seiko's facebook page this morning. What do you think it will be?


Hmmm...Something vintage judging by the typeface of the logo, but nothing too fancy because it's posted under their Seiko brand and not GS. Also, the hands are more the pressed type than the milled GS type. I think they'll re-issue something from their back-catalogue. Lord marvel maybe


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

Alextuf said:


> View attachment 16371139
> 
> 
> Posted on Seiko's facebook page this morning. What do you think it will be?


Interesting teaser. Can't be the first King Seiko (J1402) since those didn't use the typical SEIKO logo, but a different KING SEIKO script. Can't be the 45KS, 56KS, or 52KS series of King Seikos, as they generally had black painted accents on the hands (which don't seem to be present on this teaser). So perhaps another 44KS King Seiko (4402-8000 below)?









If it's a Lord Marvel, then it probably isn't a Hi-Beat 5740C Lord Marvel, as again they usually had black detailing on the hands. It also can't be the earlier 5740A Lord Marvels as they used a different Seiko Lord Marvel script instead of the typical SEIKO logo. So maybe the Lord Marvel 5740B? Although that'd be a slightly left-field vintage watch to reissue, given the 5740B Lord Marvels generally fly under the radar and live in the shadow of their Hi-Beat 5740C successors.









Could maybe even be a Lord Matic 5606-7000, as earlier versions lacked the black detailing on the hands that later variants had.









I'm sure there's many other possible candidates though.


----------



## valuewatchguy

i'd love the 4402-8000


----------



## MrDisco99

Why not something new?


----------



## valuewatchguy

MrDisco99 said:


> Why not something new?


That would be good too but when Seiko throws that out as a teaser, it's too easy to pick things from their past that would look just like that. So while I long for the day that new designs come out from Seiko, I think we still are firmly in the re-issue ..... vintage inspired era.


----------



## krayzie

While the KSKs are still sitting at the ADs around here.


----------



## mougino

MrDisco99 said:


> Why not something new?


----------



## Xaltotun

Domo said:


> Also, the hands are more the pressed type than the milled GS type. I think they'll re-issue something from their back-catalogue.


You can tell how the hands will be by that blurry and dark picture? 🤯


----------



## Xaltotun

New Astron coming!

SBXY029, 31, 33

(why, oh why, no blue date disc on the blue dial one? 😥🤦‍♂️)


----------



## Tanker G1

Xaltotun said:


> New Astron coming!


Nice. They're finally starting to look like watches.


----------



## yonsson

It can be ANY KS model! It’s not like SEIKO always hits the anniversaries and there are a ton of KS models to choose from.


----------



## yonsson

Tanker G1 said:


> Nice. They're finally starting to look like watches.


The new Astron cases are smaller than the previous movement generations. Pretty cool!


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> It can be ANY KS model! It’s not like SEIKO always hits the anniversaries and there are a ton of KS models to choose from.


I think eventually they'll do an anniversary every year. I thought doing 5ths were desperate enough lol!


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tanker G1 said:


> Nice. They're finally starting to look like watches.


probably spells the end of the Astron line......these look very forgetable. At least the older astrons were unique though large and busy.


----------



## natrmrz

Tanker G1 said:


> Nice. They're finally starting to look like watches.


+1

For me, I like the idea of a “normal” or unassuming watch that has the tech on an Astron watch. Same appeal/appreciation I have in GS Spring Drive or 9F. 

Very interested to see where the Astron line keeps moving towards given there releases of late


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xaltotun

Tanker G1 said:


> Nice. They're finally starting to look like watches.


I beg to differ... They already look like *gorgeous* watches! 
Albeit very techy ones, granted!


----------



## tentimestwenty

+1 here too. When an Apple Watch has 100x the function and accuracy, can we at least get an astron that looks like a regular watch while giving perfect time and solar power? I'll pay the premium for the case finishing etc. to have it look traditional. I frankly don't see much point in buying a techy looking watch when it is inferior in most ways to Apple Watch and not signficantly more luxurious than say a metal G-shock, both costing half as much.



natrmrz said:


> +1
> 
> For me, I like the idea of a “normal” or unassuming watch that has the tech on an Astron watch. Same appeal/appreciation I have in GS Spring Drive or 9F.
> 
> Very interested to see where the Astron line keeps moving towards given there releases of late
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huwp

yonsson said:


> The new Astron cases are smaller than the previous movement generations. Pretty cool!


These ones are only radio time, not GPS. (Also rather plain looks and too small, in my unpopular opinion.) Astron marches downmarket.


----------



## valuewatchguy

tentimestwenty said:


> +1 here too. When an Apple Watch has 100x the function and accuracy, can we at least get an astron that looks like a regular watch while giving perfect time and solar power? I'll pay the premium for the case finishing etc. to have it look traditional. I frankly don't see much point in buying a techy looking watch when it is inferior in most ways to Apple Watch and not signficantly more luxurious than say a metal G-shock, both costing half as much.


Casio has done this already......with Zaratsu finishing... for less than $500


----------



## krayzie

Don't forget Epson Trume line of watches.


----------



## yonsson

huwp said:


> These ones are only radio time, not GPS. (Also rather plain looks and too small, in my unpopular opinion.) Astron marches downmarket.


I thought the whole point of the Astron line was they all have GPS.


----------



## huwp

yonsson said:


> I thought the whole point of the Astron line was they all have GPS.


Yep, not any more; but radio sync Astrons have been limited to JDM releases so far:
https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/special/products/en/astron/SBXY015
Not really sure what the distinction is between these and Brightz, TBH.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Anybody have any info on the blue dial alpinist?


----------



## Pee Dee

Xaltotun said:


> New Astron coming!
> 
> SBXY029, 31, 33
> 
> (why, oh why, no blue date disc on the blue dial one? )
> 
> View attachment 16372187
> 
> View attachment 16372188
> 
> View attachment 16372186


Yikes!!!

I like what they've done with the 5x and recent 39mm 3x models. Even with the 2021 radio sync JDM models that looked like speedtimers with titanium cushion cases I thought they did very well with the design but I'm afraid this new series coming out just screams spring cleaning the parts bin for Seiko


----------



## juzzi77

I think seiko have too many new models, limited models, anniversary models, great blue hole model and now save the ocean limited edition... List is almost endless. Different model numbers for Japan and international markets makes it even more confusing.
Because of so many models, I wonder how long they can offer spare parts for all of them?? Well, SLA055J1 costs 4,800€. Do I can get a new crown for it like after ten years? I feel the Prospex is the largest growing Seiko line-up at the moment.


----------



## Davekaye90

juzzi77 said:


> I think seiko have too many new models, limited models, anniversary models, great blue hole model and now save the ocean limited edition... List is almost endless. Different model numbers for Japan and international markets makes it even more confusing.
> Because of so many models, I wonder how long they can offer spare parts for all of them?? Well, SLA055J1 costs 4,800€. Do I can get a new crown for it like after ten years? I feel the Prospex is the largest growing Seiko line-up at the moment.


Honestly what's more annoying to me is that "SPB" is completely meaningless. I don't know if an SPB207 is a Prospex diver or a Presage dress watch or what. The JDM releases tend to have separate model codes for different lines (SBDC Prospex models, SARX for upper-end Presage models, SBDX for the pro divers, SARY for lower-end Presage models, etc etc). 

If someone refers to the new SARF models, I know that they're talking about the new 6R64 based Presage automatic GMTs. If somebody says SPB217, I have no idea what that is and have to go look it up.


----------



## juzzi77

Davekaye90 said:


> Honestly what's more annoying to me is that "SPB" is completely meaningless. I don't know if an SPB207 is a Prospex diver or a Presage dress watch or what. The JDM releases tend to have separate model codes for different lines (SBDC Prospex models, SARX for upper-end Presage models, SBDX for the pro divers, SARY for lower-end Presage models, etc etc).
> 
> If someone refers to the new SARF models, I know that they're talking about the new 6R64 based Presage automatic GMTs. If somebody says SPB217, I have no idea what that is and have to go look it up.


That's a good point! It is just too confusing. I need to always check what is what and which model is equivalent with a JDM model. Also I think there are now 47 different "turle" models in the market. Also 10 out of 47 are limited models. Having so much different models means for me difficulties to spot which are fake and which have an original dial and which doesn't have. There are confusingly many different configurations. Well... Some of them have a hardlex crystal, some has a sapphire one. Then it comes to the case finishing some, has a diashield coating and some are just stainless steel without coatings. Same situation with sumo models.


----------



## valuewatchguy

juzzi77 said:


> That's a good point! It is just too confusing. I need to always check what is what and which model is equivalent with a JDM model. Also I think there are now 47 different "turle" models in the market. Also 10 out of 47 are limited models. Having so much different models means for me difficulties to spot which are fake and which have an original dial and which doesn't have. There are confusingly many different configurations. Well... Some of them have a hardlex crystal, some has a sapphire one. Then it comes to the case finishing some, has a diashield coating and some are just stainless steel without coatings. Same situation with sumo models.


Another less WIS-like option is not worry about the entirety of the Seiko product line and find a few that you like and focus on those. You will know the specs and likely be able to locate reliable places/persons to buy from without worry of fakes. The posts from a few pages ago that showed Seiko had 408 releases in 2021, would be a good place to start to look for info but also would be a good indicator that there is no way to keep up with everything new....much less their massive back catalog of watches. (Apparently they had 285 releases in 2020 and 260+ in 2019!!!)

Good luck!


----------



## Saswatch

Davekaye90 said:


> Honestly what's more annoying to me is that "SPB" is completely meaningless. I don't know if an SPB207 is a Prospex diver or a Presage dress watch or what. The JDM releases tend to have separate model codes for different lines (SBDC Prospex models, SARX for upper-end Presage models, SBDX for the pro divers, SARY for lower-end Presage models, etc etc).
> 
> If someone refers to the new SARF models, I know that they're talking about the new 6R64 based Presage automatic GMTs. If somebody says SPB217, I have no idea what that is and have to go look it up.


I understood it as the price bracket with the year as the final letter.

Under $700 SRP/SRPA/SRPB/SRPC/SRPD/SRPE/SRPF/SRPG/SRPH
Over $700 SPB
Over $3000 SLA

Edit: corrected < and >


----------



## osbertc0ol

juzzi77 said:


> That's a good point! It is just too confusing. I need to always check what is what and which model is equivalent with a JDM model. Also I think there are now 47 different "turle" models in the market. Also 10 out of 47 are limited models. Having so much different models means for me difficulties to spot which are fake and which have an original dial and which doesn't have. There are confusingly many different configurations. Well... Some of them have a hardlex crystal, some has a sapphire one. Then it comes to the case finishing some, has a diashield coating and some are just stainless steel without coatings. Same situation with sumo models.


yeah, and the Limited Edition production number is getting ridiculous, 6000 pcs for 1000 dollar seiko? 
And how many limited edition number? lol

missing those days that the limited numbered is under 2500 pc and 1/2 of the current price.


----------



## 6L35

juzzi77 said:


> I think seiko have too many new models, limited models, anniversary models, great blue hole model and now save the ocean limited edition... List is almost endless. Different model numbers for Japan and international markets makes it even more confusing.
> Because of so many models, I wonder how long they can offer spare parts for all of them?? Well, SLA055J1 costs 4,800€. Do I can get a new crown for it like after ten years? I feel the Prospex is the largest growing Seiko line-up at the moment.


Maybe by then you'll get a nice signed crown for that model. Who knows...


----------



## krayzie

juzzi77 said:


> Do I can get a new crown for it like after ten years?


The current management hopes you would just buy a totally new watch in 10 years.

That's why vintage Rolex owners will never have it serviced at Rolex since they tend to replace all of the "worn out" parts with newer revised / running changed ones. More like trying to steal your precious vintage parts if you ask me.


----------



## yonsson

Rex


juzzi77 said:


> Do I can get a new crown for it like after ten years?


If they can’t fix the watch within a 10 year period, they will offer you a current equivalent replacement part or watch. That’s the official policy here in Scandinavia.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

krayzie said:


> The current management hopes you would just buy a totally new watch in 10 years.
> 
> That's why vintage Rolex owners will never have it serviced at Rolex since they tend to replace all of the "worn out" parts with newer revised / running changed ones. More like trying to steal your precious vintage parts if you ask me.


Yes, that is common practice for a factory service throughout the industry unless the owner explicitly asks to not replace some or any of the parts but the authorized repair person might still do so or refuse service if replacing the part is necessary. I had a vintage Omega Seamaster 552 in for a factory service and I did not request they keep it all original so it returned with a bag full of my old parts including the movement ring, movement screws, crown, hands, crystal, regulator arm, and the _entire_ gear train and keyless works amongst other assorted pinions and metal bits!








The watch is no longer all-original but it runs like a champ now!

Thread derailment aside, any new non-limited Seiko models on the horizon? Predictions? Any wishes that aren't a a SARB or Pogue re-issue?


----------



## Zatopek5

Guys, it is a KS !


----------



## Zatopek5

It is a KS!


----------



## SKYWATCH007

I don't know anything about KS watches, but the SJE083 is $4k CAD. Someone please explain what's to get excited about a SEIKO costing 4k + ??? After discounts, some GS can be had for less than that ...(Quartz models mind you)


----------



## GirchyGirchy

As the Instagram post says, I have s'a boner.


----------



## Domo

Zatopek5 said:


> It is a KS!
> 
> View attachment 16376817


Strange move if you ask me considering the last KS re-issue they did with the 6L35 has barely cooled down. If it's going to be another KS re-issue, I would have assumed it would be one of the many many different KS references they've made, but the lugs and lone "SEIKO" logo seem to imply it'll be the same reference they just did?


----------



## hodinky

*🚘SBEC011🚘







*


----------



## Davekaye90

Domo said:


> Strange move if you ask me considering the last KS re-issue they did with the 6L35 has barely cooled down. If it's going to be another KS re-issue, I would have assumed it would be one of the many many different KS references they've made, but the lugs and lone "SEIKO" logo seem to imply it'll be the same reference they just did?


You can still buy them new. It also seems like it didn't do amazingly well? Bunch of them available under MSRP.


----------



## krayzie

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I don't know anything about KS watches, but the SJE083 is $4k CAD. Someone please explain what's to get excited about a SEIKO costing 4k + ??? After discounts, some GS can be had for less than that ...(Quartz models mind you)


At least no bezel to misalign here, but I've read here that the hands may not align?

The other week I was gonna go check out the KSK but bought the PRO300 55th Anniversary Re-Creation instead. Not digging that croc strap and KS font.

$4450CAD MSRP you can probably get it for $3000ish after discounts since they are all sitting.

Quartz even 9F gets no love with marketing, otherwise they would have put the word Quartz back onto the dial long ago. It's as taboo as Made in China.


----------



## tentimestwenty

lug tips definitely look different from the many photos online and obviously the new one is on a well fitted bracelet so that's perhaps something to look forward to.



Domo said:


> Strange move if you ask me considering the last KS re-issue they did with the 6L35 has barely cooled down. If it's going to be another KS re-issue, I would have assumed it would be one of the many many different KS references they've made, but the lugs and lone "SEIKO" logo seem to imply it'll be the same reference they just did?


----------



## Domo

tentimestwenty said:


> lug tips definitely look different from the many photos online and obviously the new one is on a well fitted bracelet so that's perhaps something to look forward to.


Yes, very true. It's not the same as the SJE083 but I'm struggling to think of which KS reference those lugs are meant to represent. The bracelet does look nice though.
I think a re-issue of the "lesser" later chronometer-marked 56KS models would have been a good idea. They're quite nice with the simple non-counterweighted baton hands and markers and would have been a nice change from the dauphine style we usually get from nicer Seikos.


----------



## tentimestwenty

Maybe the 1963 King Seiko









KING SEIKO 1st 15034


キングセイコー ファーストモデル Ref.15034 が入荷しました。国産ブランドのトップを独走し続けているセイコー!国産メーカーの買取を得意とする｢京都屋｣は、セイコーの買取を積極的に行っております。後悔させない高額査定を提示させていただきますので、是非一度｢京都屋｣へご相談ください。




www.tokei.blog


----------



## Jason Bourne

Case almost looks 44gs?


----------



## krayzie

Oh man would it be a King Seiko Re-Interpretation?

I mean once they do a Re-Creation that's what they do next right?

Something new.


----------



## jjsoviet

I don't think it's a KS 1st, the lug design makes it look more like the 44-9990 to me - so maybe another modern reinterpretation? I wish though that I'm wrong and it's a 56KS, particularly the chronometer:


----------



## SKYWATCH007

krayzie said:


> At least no bezel to misalign here, but I've read here that the hands may not align?
> 
> The other week I was gonna go check out the KSK but bought the PRO300 55th Anniversary Re-Creation instead. Not digging that croc strap and KS font.
> 
> $4450CAD MSRP you can probably get it for $3000ish after discounts since they are all sitting.
> 
> Quartz even 9F gets no love with marketing, otherwise they would have put the word Quartz back onto the dial long ago. It's as taboo as Made in China.


I'm sure something will not align or it wouldn't be a Seiko. Their "release strategy" is the weirdest process...

1. The new Alpinist models (Deep Lake Blue, Brown, and Green Boutique edt) I can only find info on them from the seiko boutique UK. 
2. The 38.5 solar divers have a new green/blue colour where the **** are those? 

3. The New "Black Series" Are in a fuking catalogue somewhere with "in the flesh/steel pics" but there's no info on those either anywhere. (we can't even get a ****ty computer image of them on here from anyone) 😅


----------



## fillerbunny

Saswatch said:


> I understood it as the price bracket with the year as the final letter.


The three letters indicate the movement. The SRPs now replace the first of the three numbers with a year letter because there are just so many of them – there are only 500 odd numbers between 001 and 999 plus the few gold-themed watches with an even number. 

SRP = 4R
SPB = 6R
SSB = 6T63/8T63/8T67 meca-quartz
SSC = solar chrono

Etc.


----------



## Xhantos

krayzie said:


> Oh man would it be a King Seiko Re-Interpretation?
> 
> I mean once they do a Re-Creation that's what they do next right?
> 
> Something new.


What 're-creation'? They did it with a date window and made it automatic!!!! That's re-interpretation in my book. So maybe this time we may get a true re-creation


----------



## Xhantos

*PRESAGE Sharp Edged Series
ZERO HALLIBURTON Limited Edition*


























SEIKO PRESAGE Sharp Edged Series ZERO HALLIBURTON Limited Edition | セイコーウオッチ


セイコー プレザージュ Sharp Edged Seriesから、優れた堅牢性とデザイン性により世界中で愛用されているアタッシェケース等の製造メーカー「ゼロハリバートン」とのコラボレーションモデルが登場。多様なゼロハリバートン製品の中でも人気の高いPursuit Aluminumシリーズからインスパイアを受け、華美な装飾をそぎ落とすことで本質を表現するSharp Edged Seriesと、芸術性と実用性を両立させたPursuit Aluminumシリーズが根底から響き合うことで生まれた数量限定モデルです。




www.seikowatches.com












SEIKO PRESAGE Sharp Edged Series ZERO HALLIBURTON Limited Edition | Seiko Watch Corporation


From the Seiko Pleaser Sharp Edged Series comes a collaboration models with the total luggage brand "Zero Halliburton", which is loved all over the world for its excellent robustness and design. The Sharp Edged Series, which expresses the essence of the product by eliminating ornate decorations...




www.seikowatches.com





*sarf017/spb269j1







*









SARF017 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com












SPB269J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com





*sarx093/spb277j1







*









SARX093 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com












SPB277J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com





*spb271jc/spb271j1*
















SPB271JC | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com












SPB271J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## krayzie

Are those inspired by snow tire tracks on unplowed road surfaces while going to work on a wintery morning?


----------



## kyle1234c

Alextuf said:


> View attachment 16371139
> 
> 
> Posted on Seiko's facebook page this morning. What do you think it will be?


Good to see a mixed brushed and polished finish on those gorgeous faceted lugs and hopefully a very nice bracelet. If this has a beautiful blue dial I will be very tempted. Looking at this black and white picture though I am guessing the dial will be silver like the last reissue?


----------



## yonsson

Zatopek5 said:


> It is a KS!
> 
> View attachment 16376817











Bracelet looks cool!


----------



## bmartir87

Always wanted a Batman bezel in a beautiful dialed diver,they use it for this and the dial pattern looks not so great,guess the wait continues,just shows they can pull it off if they really wanted to,if they used this bezel on the SPB series would’ve been a home run!


----------



## krayzie

Something like this? But I wasn't aware they even had metal bracelets back then on GS or KS.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Zatopek5 said:


> Guys, it is a KS !


here is a different capture without the text.....anyoine recognize those lugs?


----------



## john_marston

krayzie said:


> Are those inspired by snow tire tracks on unplowed road surfaces while going to work on a wintery morning?


Good one. I like a textured dial, but never a fan of this tyre track pattern I've seen on a bunch of Seikos


krayzie said:


> Something like this? But I wasn't aware they even had metal bracelets back then on GS or KS.


Nice! Wearing mine now. Maybe I should look for a bracelet too (19mm annoying though)








It won't be a 44KS though, different lugs and they already reissued it not too long ago.
Those lugs looks like a bunch of vintage KS or GS models, but nothing exactly comes to mind....


----------



## Dreem1er

To me it looks like a blend of few models. But looks so close to this one.









Seiko King Seiko 4420-9990 Vintage Used Chronometer Manual Winding Mens Watch


"Japan Pre-owned Vintage", JPV Japan brand watch shop features a huge selection of Seiko watches, Citizen, Orient, G-Shock, Rolex, Omega, Tag Heuer, and other watches at discounted prices. Check used watch prices NOW!




japan-preowned-vintage.tokyo


----------



## Anizer

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16378153
> 
> Bracelet looks cool!


with that bracelet, looks like this one. 1973 ks high beat


----------



## jjsoviet

Dreem1er said:


> To me it looks like a blend of few models. But looks so close to this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko King Seiko 4420-9990 Vintage Used Chronometer Manual Winding Mens Watch
> 
> 
> "Japan Pre-owned Vintage", JPV Japan brand watch shop features a huge selection of Seiko watches, Citizen, Orient, G-Shock, Rolex, Omega, Tag Heuer, and other watches at discounted prices. Check used watch prices NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> japan-preowned-vintage.tokyo


I'd love to have a 4420-9990 reissue, and hopefully without a date window PLEASE


----------



## Dreem1er

john_marston said:


> Good one. I like a textured dial, but never a fan of this tyre track pattern I've seen on a bunch of Seikos
> 
> Nice! Wearing mine now. Maybe I should look for a bracelet too (19mm annoying though)
> View attachment 16378444
> 
> It won't be a 44KS though, different lugs and they already reissued it not too long ago.
> Those lugs looks like a bunch of vintage KS or GS models, but nothing exactly comes to mind....


A version 2 reissue....


----------



## Saswatch

valuewatchguy said:


> here is a different capture without the text.....anyoine recognize those lugs?
> 
> View attachment 16378384


Not the 56KS 7000 case. Compared it to mine.


----------



## Dreem1er

Just saw @gshock626 post these, seiko might be hashtagging kingseiko, but those lugs look more like this lord marvel 🤷‍♂️


----------



## GregoryD

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I'm sure something will not align or it wouldn't be a Seiko. Their "release strategy" is the weirdest process...
> 
> 1. The new Alpinist models (Deep Lake Blue, Brown, and Green Boutique edt) I can only find info on them from the seiko boutique UK.
> 2. The 38.5 solar divers have a new green/blue colour where the **** are those?
> 
> 3. The New "Black Series" Are in a fuking catalogue somewhere with "in the flesh/steel pics" but there's no info on those either anywhere. (we can't even get a ****ty computer image of them on here from anyone) 😅


----------



## Watchyouloved

I think that seiko realized that they f’d up the king seiko reissue by 1) making it too big 2) making it too thick 3) making it have a date window 4) making it too expensive. So they’re trying to fix what they did wrong by creating another reissue except this time it will be 1) smaller and thinner 2) no date 3) includes a bracelet to reach a wider audience (it will most likely come with a secondary croc strap too 4) will prob be cheaper and they’ll do away with the fancy watch box to keep costs down


----------



## Watchyouloved

The king seiko reissue though limited to 3000 pieces did not sell well at all and is available for discount literally everywhere. Some AD’s only got 1 or 2 and they can’t seem to move them even after marking them down.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Seiko knows there’s a core audience and collector base out there that would eat these up if only they came as a perfect reissue and I think that’s why they’re going to give it another shot. Otherwise they’d never release another king seiko exactly 1 year after just releasing one


----------



## valuewatchguy

Watchyouloved said:


> The king seiko reissue though limited to 3000 pieces did not sell well at all and is available for discount literally everywhere. Some AD’s only got 1 or 2 and they can’t seem to move them even after marking them down.


I'm not seeing enough of markdowns. $3300 retail and at this point a 30% discount should be common But I'm not seeing anything close to that type of diuscount. 10% maybe


----------



## Davekaye90

Interesting finish on this. The blurry render makes it look matte, but it's a mix of brushed and matte which is definitely unusual. I'd be very interested, were it not for the orange.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Watchyouloved said:


> Otherwise they’d never release another king seiko exactly 1 year after just releasing one


from the company that released 474 models in 2021 between S & GS........putting a second KS model out a year later.....

easily within the realm of possibilty that has nothing to do with how well the SJE083 has sold


----------



## Watchyouloved

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm not seeing enough of markdowns. $3300 retail and at this point a 30% discount should be common But I'm not seeing anything close to that type of diuscount. 10% maybe


I see them going for $2600 brand new on Chrono24 many listings and many individuals selling them for $2500 privately


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Davekaye90 said:


> Interesting finish on this. The blurry render makes it look matte, but it's a mix of brushed and matte which is definitely unusual. I'd be very interested, were it not for the orange.


Looks like it's actually numbered! My 213 isn't


----------



## Watchyouloved

valuewatchguy said:


> from the company that released 474 models in 2021 between S & GS........putting a second KS model out a year later.....
> 
> easily within the realm of possibilty that has nothing to do with how well the SJE083 has sold


Yeah you may be right about that but the last king seiko was released 20+ years ago !! A lot of people were saying they wouldn’t do another one until another 20 years but here we are


----------



## jjsoviet

On that note, start re-releasing the 6138 and 6139 chronos

Revive the Panda and watch the money roll in


----------



## Tokyo321

Watchyouloved said:


> I think that seiko realized that they f’d up the king seiko reissue by 1) making it too big 2) making it too thick 3) making it have a date window 4) making it too expensive. So they’re trying to fix what they did wrong by creating another reissue except this time it will be 1) smaller and thinner 2) no date 3) includes a bracelet to reach a wider audience (it will most likely come with a secondary croc strap too 4) will prob be cheaper and they’ll do away with the fancy watch box to keep costs down


Wouldn't change a thing about it. For me, the KSK reissue is perfect. I also have the KS reissue from 2000 (SCVN001) and sometimes I wish it were bigger. I already have the vintage versions, so I prefer the reissues to have a slightly modern size. Same way they did the SLA017 (and KSK).

These KS reissues are a real enthusiast watch, so I don't expect many people to know the history of the design or the brand (KS?). For this reason, Seiko should probably make a smaller run. Sure, it could be cheaper, but so could be everything else.


----------



## Dreem1er

jjsoviet said:


> On that note, start re-releasing the 6138 and 6139 chronos
> 
> Revive the Panda and watch the money roll in



I'm sure that is coming down then line, also hoping it won't have 4k price tag, but I'm sure that's coming too.


----------



## krayzie

Watchyouloved said:


> Seiko knows there’s a core audience and collector base out there that would eat these up if only they came as a perfect reissue and I think that’s why they’re going to give it another shot. Otherwise they’d never release another king seiko exactly 1 year after just releasing one


The King Seiko Re-Try then?


----------



## Watchyouloved

Tokyo321 said:


> Wouldn't change a thing about it. For me, the KSK reissue is perfect. I also have the KS reissue from 2000 (SCVN001) and sometimes I wish it were bigger. I already have the vintage versions, so I prefer the reissues to have a slightly modern size. Same way they did the SLA017 (and KSK).
> 
> These KS reissues are a real enthusiast watch, so I don't expect many people to know the history of the design or the brand (KS?). For this reason, Seiko should probably make a smaller run. Sure, it could be cheaper, but so could be everything else.


For us smaller wrist enthusiasts the 38mm wears huge unlike the numbers would suggest because of the large long lugs as well as the big dial. When a watch is mostly dial, it just looks massive. Many people I know sold the KSK reissue for this exact reason. The thickness doesn’t really qualify it as a true dress watch unlike it’s predecessors. I don’t mind bigger but no bigger than the sbgw231 (37.3) size, because I think that’s perfect and the case dial ratio make it fit really nice as well.


----------



## Watchyouloved

krayzie said:


> The King Seiko Re-Try then?


Haha it just might be!


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchyouloved said:


> For us smaller wrist enthusiasts the 38mm wears huge unlike the numbers would suggest because of the large long lugs as well as the big dial. When a watch is mostly dial, it just looks massive. Many people I know sold the KSK reissue for this exact reason. The thickness doesn’t really qualify it as a true dress watch unlike it’s predecessors. I don’t mind bigger but no bigger than the sbgw231 (37.3) size, because I think that’s perfect and the case dial ratio make it fit really nice as well.


A big chunk of the height is crystal though, isn't it? I think the actual case itself is ~10mm, which seems perfectly reasonable for a dress watch.


----------



## Tokyo321

Watchyouloved said:


> For us smaller wrist enthusiasts the 38mm wears huge unlike the numbers would suggest because of the large long lugs as well as the big dial. When a watch is mostly dial, it just looks massive. Many people I know sold the KSK reissue for this exact reason. The thickness doesn’t really qualify it as a true dress watch unlike it’s predecessors. I don’t mind bigger but no bigger than the sbgw231 (37.3) size, because I think that’s perfect and the case dial ratio make it fit really nice as well.


Size is always very personal, so I won't try to change your mind on this. For me, personally, 37-38mm is ideal for a modern dress watch, although for some designs I prefer 38mm. I already have several vintage dress watches ranging from 34-36mm, so if I want to wear something smaller, I just go vintage. I don't need another watch that looks exactly like my vintage watches.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Davekaye90 said:


> A big chunk of the height is crystal though, isn't it? I think the actual case itself is ~10mm, which seems perfectly reasonable for a dress watch.


Yeah just wish they shaved the crystal down a smidge so it could feel like a proper dress watch that slips under the cuff


----------



## Watchyouloved

Tokyo321 said:


> Size is always very personal, so I won't try to change your mind on this. For me, personally, 37-38mm is ideal for a modern dress watch, although for some designs I prefer 38mm. I already have several vintage dress watches ranging from 34-36mm, so if I want to wear something smaller, I just go vintage. I don't need another watch that looks exactly like my vintage watches.


Right but for those of us who don’t have vintage pieces it would be nice if they came in the 36-37mm range. I think that 37mm is perfect!


----------



## jjsoviet

IMO I vastly prefer the original sizing and the no-date dial, so if ever I want a 44KS I'd rather find a great condition one - usually it's around $750-1250 depending on how mint it is. Quality 45 and 56KS also come by under a grand so Seiko better have a competitive price point for these reissues/reinterpretations.


----------



## Watchyouloved

valuewatchguy said:


> here is a different capture without the text.....anyoine recognize those lugs?
> 
> View attachment 16378384


I’m itching to find out !!


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

Looking at the additional pics, it doesn't


valuewatchguy said:


> here is a different capture without the text.....anyoine recognize those lugs?
> 
> View attachment 16378384


Looking at the additional pics, it doesn't look like any of the original vintage KS references. It could be one of those non-exact re-imaginings that's inspired by but not identical to a vintage KS reference (like what Seiko have recently done with the 6R35 Willard and 62MAS divers). Maybe it's even a brand new ground-up design not directly inspired by any 1 single KS reference. In which case, maybe Seiko intends to relaunch the KS brand in the modern Seiko hierarchy?


----------



## jjsoviet

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Looking at the additional pics, it doesn't
> 
> Looking at the additional pics, it doesn't look like any of the original vintage KS references. It could be one of those non-exact re-imaginings that's inspired by but not identical to a vintage KS reference (like what Seiko have recently done with the 6R35 Willard and 62MAS divers). Maybe it's even a brand new ground-up design not directly inspired by any 1 single KS reference. In which case, maybe Seiko intends to relaunch the KS brand in the modern Seiko hierarchy?


If they _are_ going to relaunch the KS brand, I really hope the price bracket slots in between Seiko and Grand Seiko. Would be nice to see the KS style in a modern take that's relatively affordable while being on its own class. Give me something close to the 45 and 56, maybe even inspiration from Bellmatic/Lord Marvel/Vanac designs.

Also, preserve those gold medallions! Such a trademark of King Seiko.


----------



## MrDisco99

jjsoviet said:


> On that note, start re-releasing the 6138 and 6139 chronos
> 
> Revive the Panda and watch the money roll in


We've talked about this before. That movement doesn't exist anymore (and won't again) so at minimum the dial designs would have to be different.


----------



## One-Seventy

jjsoviet said:


> On that note, start re-releasing the 6138 and 6139 chronos
> 
> Revive the Panda and watch the money roll in


If they are released (and I can certainly see the appeal in something designed to look like a vintage Seiko chrono), they will use the 7.5mm thick 8Rxx movement family with modifications to put the subdials at 6 and 12, or just use it as it is with subdials at 3 and 9 (or perhaps just 9, omitting the running seconds).

If they have to develop a new movement from the ground up, that won't happen, nor will the near 50-year-old 613x movement be resuscitated. None of its specs are modern. and it simply wouldn't worth gussying up such an old design to adding hacking, handwinding and all that.


----------



## fmc000

juzzi77 said:


> I think seiko have too many new models, limited models, anniversary models, great blue hole model and now save the ocean limited edition... List is almost endless. Different model numbers for Japan and international markets makes it even more confusing.
> Because of so many models, I wonder how long they can offer spare parts for all of them?? Well, SLA055J1 costs 4,800€. Do I can get a new crown for it like after ten years? I feel the Prospex is the largest growing Seiko line-up at the moment.


Even worse: will a buyer be able to find a replacement part unique to a limited edition model in 10 years or so?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

One-Seventy said:


> If they are released (and I can certainly see the appeal in something designed to look like a vintage Seiko chrono), they will use the 7.5mm thick 8Rxx movement family with modifications to put the subdials at 6 and 12, or just use it as it is with subdials at 3 and 9 (or perhaps just 9, omitting the running seconds).
> 
> If they have to develop a new movement from the ground up, that won't happen, nor will the near 50-year-old 613x movement be resuscitated. None of its specs are modern. and it simply wouldn't worth gussying up such an old design to adding hacking, handwinding and all that.


Indeed. Resurrecting an old movement would also include the restock of long discontinued parts and an increase in warranty and servicing tickets at a time Seiko seems to be contracting on that side of the business. I think what is more likely is eventually developing a slimmer chronograph module but that could mean ditching the column wheel.

Would it be more cost effective for Seiko to give the V192 solar chronograph movement an incremental upgrade with a day-date complication, strip out or hide all but the 60-minute chronograph totalizer sub-dial, and still be able to draw enough light to keep it powered?


----------



## tentimestwenty

I love Seiko, have owned tons of them, but realistically I won't pay the big bucks for a new line in the $3k price range, certainly not $4k. There are far too many used Swiss pieces from the last 30 years that have great service support that it just doesn't make sense for long term investment security.



jjsoviet said:


> If they _are_ going to relaunch the KS brand, I really hope the price bracket slots in between Seiko and Grand Seiko. Would be nice to see the KS style in a modern take that's relatively affordable while being on its own class. Give me something close to the 45 and 56, maybe even inspiration from Bellmatic/Lord Marvel/Vanac designs.
> 
> Also, preserve those gold medallions! Such a trademark of King Seiko.


----------



## fallingtitan

Yes it is 11.4mm and the BEST part of the Re-make is the breath taking crystal. I usually get comments on it when wearing it. Like a jewel on the wrist. And it slips under the cuff very nicely.




Davekaye90 said:


> A big chunk of the height is crystal though, isn't it? I think the actual case itself is ~10mm, which seems perfectly reasonable for a dress watch.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Would it be more cost effective for Seiko to give the V192 solar chronograph movement an incremental upgrade with a day-date complication, strip out or hide all but the 60-minute chronograph totalizer sub-dial, and still be able to draw enough light to keep it powered?


I'd be ok with this. Or at least change the effing 24-hour dial to something useful. I wonder what sales are on the SSC Speedtimers, online interest is high. Might be a good sign for more premium quartz chronos to come around in the future. I know I'd rather pay $600 for one vs a $3500 mechanical.


----------



## yonsson

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Looking at the additional pics, it doesn't
> 
> Looking at the additional pics, it doesn't look like any of the original vintage KS references. It could be one of those non-exact re-imaginings that's inspired by but not identical to a vintage KS reference (like what Seiko have recently done with the 6R35 Willard and 62MAS divers). Maybe it's even a brand new ground-up design not directly inspired by any 1 single KS reference. In which case, maybe Seiko intends to relaunch the KS brand in the modern Seiko hierarchy?


Too bad Seiko lacks the movements to do so. The vintage KS movements still perform better than the modern SEIKO movements. The time keeping on the 6R/6L doesn’t come close to the time keeping of the past.

Since the vintage models are still cheap, there’s no real reason to buy a new one with worse finish, an inferior movement and at a higher price.


----------



## HiroNakamoron

fmc000 said:


> Even worse: will a buyer be able to find a replacement part unique to a limited edition model in 10 years or so?


I would say unlikely...


----------



## Watchyouloved

fallingtitan said:


> Yes it is 11.4mm and the BEST part of the Re-make is the breath taking crystal. I usually get comments on it when wearing it. Like a jewel on the wrist. And it slips under the cuff very nicely.


I like the crystal too, but they could’ve made the watch thinner to offset it, which they can easily do since the movement is super slim. Swiss watches are so much thinner than seiko’s and that’s even with a big domed or box sapphire crystal, just look at the timex Merlin. if you have proper fitting dress shirts or French cuffs, sliding the king underneath is not the easiest…


----------



## jjsoviet

tentimestwenty said:


> I love Seiko, have owned tons of them, but realistically I won't pay the big bucks for a new line in the $3k price range, certainly not $4k. There are far too many used Swiss pieces from the last 30 years that have great service support that it just doesn't make sense for long term investment security.


Agreed, they need to slot it in the mid-1k to at max 2k range for this to get any traction.


----------



## krayzie

Maybe 6L35 KS is their way to slot in-between Presage and GS, kinda like a high tier Presage just like high tier Prospex.


----------



## miggy8822

GregoryD said:


> View attachment 16379260


lols. People gonna buy it regardless


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> Too bad Seiko lacks the movements to do so. The vintage KS movements still perform better than the modern SEIKO movements. The time keeping on the 6R/6L doesn’t come close to the time keeping of the past.
> 
> Since the vintage models are still cheap, there’s no real reason to buy a new one with worse finish, an inferior movement and at a higher price.



I think the huge numbers of vintage pieces out there are the biggest reason that I would hesistate. I've been after a 57GS for a while and if you look for it there seems to be an endless supply of them coming out of Japan in varying states of condition. BUt far less than these resissues.


----------



## grenert

yonsson said:


> Too bad Seiko lacks the movements to do so. The vintage KS movements still perform better than the modern SEIKO movements. The time keeping on the 6R/6L doesn’t come close to the time keeping of the past.
> 
> Since the vintage models are still cheap, there’s no real reason to buy a new one with worse finish, an inferior movement and at a higher price.


This is exactly what would keep me from buying a high-priced reissue. I was able to buy a beautiful hi-beat Lord Marvel and get it serviced to within a few seconds/day in any position on a timegrapher, all for well under $1000. Not a KS, but the vintage movement is fantastic.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

yonsson said:


> Too bad Seiko lacks the movements to do so. The vintage KS movements still perform better than the modern SEIKO movements. The time keeping on the 6R/6L doesn’t come close to the time keeping of the past.
> 
> Since the vintage models are still cheap, there’s no real reason to buy a new one with worse finish, an inferior movement and at a higher price.


I'd like to believe the 6L35 would be a worthy movement. I'm inclined to believe it's architecturally a better movement than the 6R movements. But maybe Seiko's lubrication problems that are known to affect the 6R/4R movements is also holding back the potential of the 6L35?


----------



## Lou P

juzzi77 said:


> Also I think there are now 47 different "turle" models in the market.


48! 😁


----------



## juzzi77

Lou P said:


> 48! 😁


Well... How wrong I was... 😂
Do you have source for it? I'm curious to look also other watches from there.


----------



## Lou P

juzzi77 said:


> Well... How wrong I was... 😂
> Do you have source for it? I'm curious to look also other watches from there.


I'm the source! 😃 Seiko images of course. I put it together for myself a few years back to "keep track" since Turtles were interesting to me. Some WIS OCD...and voila! But to your question, no I haven't done this for other Seiko models. I don't dare start!...down enough rabbit holes already! 🤪 Would luv if others here could research a series they like, do something like this, and share!


----------



## Watchout63

Lou P said:


> 48! 😁
> View attachment 16382860


Nice work putting this together. I d/l for reference since I'm a Turtle fan as well.
thank you


----------



## Cover Drive

Lou P said:


> 48! 😁
> View attachment 16382860


Superb work my friend.


----------



## joseph80

Lou P said:


> 48! 😁
> View attachment 16382860


The updated turtles are missing the 3:00 lume


----------



## Tickstart

Soon enough there'll be one turtle for every episode of Sunset Beach.


----------



## Lou P

joseph80 said:


> The updated turtles are missing the 3:00 lume


3 of them do, but you're right 4 of them don't. Haven't found lume updated images for those yet. It's complicated anyway because we know for a fact that there were SRPE93s without the 3:00 lume. So there were transitional dials for that one for sure. Most likely also for the others, but that's speculation on my part.


----------



## Commisar

Seikosha-Tom said:


> I'd like to believe the 6L35 would be a worthy movement. I'm inclined to believe it's architecturally a better movement than the 6R movements. But maybe Seiko's lubrication problems that are known to affect the 6R/4R movements is also holding back the potential of the 6L35?


6L35 is probably good to go, as is the 6R64

O haven't heard anything bad about the 6R64

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## blinks112

Seikosha-Tom said:


> I'd like to believe the 6L35 would be a worthy movement. I'm inclined to believe it's architecturally a better movement than the 6R movements. But maybe Seiko's lubrication problems that are known to affect the 6R/4R movements is also holding back the potential of the 6L35?


In this video at least, the 6L35 seems to perform quite well. Sample size of 1 of course.


----------



## Tanker G1

blinks112 said:


> In this video...


It also supports my argument 6R don't belong in $1,000 watches. Yikes.


----------



## Dreem1er

Lou P said:


> I'm the source! 😃 Seiko images of course. I put it together for myself a few years back to "keep track" since Turtles were interesting to me. Some WIS OCD...and voila! But to your question, no I haven't done this for other Seiko models. I don't dare start!...down enough rabbit holes already! 🤪 Would luv if others here could research a series they like, do something like this, and share!


I have seen a huge sheet of the old seiko 5 line, that took some crazy time I bet

Found it...








Family Portrait


Seiko 5 Finder - Family Portrait for the world's largest online searchable catalog of SEIKO 5 automatic watches



www.watchsleuth.com


----------



## Lou P

Dreem1er said:


> I have seen a huge sheet of the old seiko 5 line, that took some crazy time I bet
> 
> Found it...


That's totally awesome!!! Thanks for sharing. Makes Turtles look like they're in their infancy!


----------



## Davekaye90

Tanker G1 said:


> It also supports my argument 6R don't belong in $1,000 watches. Yikes.


Yeah Seiko needs to do better. Zodiac now has an ISO certified 300M diver, with a COSC Sellita SW-200 in it. $1695. That's a few hundred more than a Shogun costs and it gets you 200M and a 6R.


----------



## mi6_

Davekaye90 said:


> Yeah Seiko needs to do better. Zodiac now has an ISO certified 300M diver, with a COSC Sellita SW-200 in it. $1695. That's a few hundred more than a Shogun costs and it gets you 200M and a 6R.


Yeah but the Shogun is TITANIUM and has Seiko’s proprietary Diashield coating. The Zodiac has neither. Do some research on the tooling needed to machine titanium. I agree the movement will be superior to the 6R35, but you’re not really making a very fair comparison.


----------



## 6L35

Davekaye90 said:


> Yeah Seiko needs to do better. Zodiac now has an ISO certified 300M diver, with a COSC Sellita SW-200 in it. $1695. That's a few hundred more than a Shogun costs and it gets you 200M and a 6R.


But you shouldn't wind it too much


----------



## Tanker G1

mi6_ said:


> Yeah but the Shogun is TITANIUM and has Seiko’s proprietary Diashield coating. The Zodiac has neither. Do some research on the tooling needed to machine titanium. I agree the movement will be superior to the 6R35, but you’re not really making a very fair comparison.


When stating a few hundred more than a Shogun at $1695, he has to be referencing SPB191 which comes without bracelet at $1350. SPB189 with bracelet is $200 more at $1550, which is only a msrp price difference of $145. It narrows the comparison some but yes, a stainless steel SPB model would have been a better comparison.

Diashield? Meh.

I have a Shogun and coincidentally it's the very watch that turned me off mid-range Seiko. It came with a misaligned chapter ring and a 6r15 with almost unbelievable positional variance. I still love them but this is my SOP with Seiko/GS for the past 3 years:

Under $500 - yes
$500 to $2,000 - no
Over $2,000 - yes


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tanker G1 said:


> Under $500 - yes
> $500 to $2,000 - no
> Over $2,000 - yes



Spot on here!


----------



## Pilotguy89

Watchout63 said:


> Nice work putting this together. I d/l for reference since I'm a Turtle fan as well.
> thank you


There’s also this thread that tracks them too. 
Ultimate Seiko Turtle (New Issue) Model Number Thread
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to... Seiko Turtle (New Issue) Model Number Thread

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilotguy89

Lou P said:


> I'm the source!  Seiko images of course. I put it together for myself a few years back to "keep track" since Turtles were interesting to me. Some WIS OCD...and voila! But to your question, no I haven't done this for other Seiko models. I don't dare start!...down enough rabbit holes already!  Would luv if others here could research a series they like, do something like this, and share!


This is so well done!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy

Tanker G1 said:


> When stating a few hundred more than a Shogun at $1695, he has to be referencing SPB191 which comes without bracelet at $1350. SPB189 with bracelet is $200 more at $1550, which is only a msrp price difference of $145. It narrows the comparison some but yes, a stainless steel SPB model would have been a better comparison.
> 
> Diashield? Meh.


Here's the casework of a Zodiac dive watch. (The 300 is the same.) _Meh _indeed! Vertical case brushing FTW... although tbh it looks like they didn't finish it at all


----------



## 6L35

I love my Longines Spirit Chronograph, but I hate the straight flank case. Seiko's sculpted ones are far more attractive to me.


----------



## Watchout63

Pilotguy89 said:


> There’s also this thread that tracks them too.
> Ultimate Seiko Turtle (New Issue) Model Number Thread
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to... Seiko Turtle (New Issue) Model Number Thread
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the link, much appreciated


----------



## Davekaye90

One-Seventy said:


> Here's the casework of a Zodiac dive watch. (The 300 is the same.) _Meh _indeed! Vertical case brushing FTW... although tbh it looks like they didn't finish it at all
> 
> View attachment 16384881


I own two SSWs as well as the the 63MAS, MM200R, and have owned the prior 62MAS reissue. Seiko's cases are unquestionably more refined than Zodiac's, no argument there. Case design tends to be what Seiko does best. However, talk about bezel action, and it's a very different story. The bezels on my Zodiacs are crisp and snappy, and the alignment on both is bang on. 

Arguably MM300 is the most direct competitor at least in terms of specs, but it's really a different kind of watch despite being similarly rated. Uemura is closer design wise, but down to 200M.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Here’s a real comparison for you guys…

SLA017 or Tudor BlackBay 58

but wait…for close to the same money you can also get an Omega SeaMaster 300 Professional!

decisions decisions…


----------



## valuewatchguy

Watchyouloved said:


> Here’s a real comparison for you guys…
> 
> SLA017 or Tudor BlackBay 58
> 
> but wait…for close to the same money you can also get an Omega SeaMaster 300 Professional!
> 
> decisions decisions…


If I didnt already own the SLA017 I would buy the BB58. But currently owning the 017, in no way will i sell to get the BB58. 

SM300 Professional......meh. The 2254.50 was the last Seamaster that interested me. NTTD is nice but at $9K its a different class of diver.


----------



## VincentG

Watchyouloved said:


> Here’s a real comparison for you guys…
> 
> SLA017 or Tudor BlackBay 58
> 
> but wait…for close to the same money you can also get an Omega SeaMaster 300 Professional!
> 
> decisions decisions…


The SLA017 please


----------



## Dichro Chrono

Watchyouloved said:


> Here’s a real comparison for you guys…
> 
> SLA017 or Tudor BlackBay 58
> 
> but wait…for close to the same money you can also get an Omega SeaMaster 300 Professional!
> 
> decisions decisions…


I went with a BB58 and an SPB143... close enough.


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchyouloved said:


> Here’s a real comparison for you guys…
> 
> SLA017 or Tudor BlackBay 58
> 
> but wait…for close to the same money you can also get an Omega SeaMaster 300 Professional!
> 
> decisions decisions…


I'm kinda out on all of them. I feel like the SLA017 _should _be my ideal Seiko diver. 4Hz, sunburst dial, beautifully made handset, classic design and a size that's actually wearable. But....it's not. Maybe it's the slab sides and the case that seems less interesting than the 63MAS case. Maybe it's the stamped dial with the block markers without any facets. Maybe it's the annoying lug width. It's possible that in person I'd be blown away by it, but at least in photos and video, I've never felt the need to part with $4K+ for one. Whenever I see one in less than ideal lighting, I always get a "meh" feeling from it. The bezel insert looks identical to the one my 6RMAS had, that I paid $800 for. I prefer the engraved insert on my SPB213. My Zodiac and Squale I think just scratch that gray dial diver itch for me, (with faceted markers that are actually applied). 

The BB 58 while I recognize is a very well speced diver for the money (maybe the best in its class) I'm just bored to tears by it, and its default defaultness. It's the Speedmaster of divers, everybody's got one, and it's equally boring to actually look at. 

The co-axial 8000 series movement broke the SMP for me. I've never loved it, but I do quite like the prior SMPc design. The new one is so big it might as well be a Planet Ocean, and the laser wave lines look like a mustache on the dial. hard pass.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

I tried one on in person and loved that waffle rubber that it comes with. Is it possible to order an OE one as above? I've dug around a bit and watchbandit and watchgecko carry them. Any suggestions on the best one?


----------



## Watchyouloved

Davekaye90 said:


> I'm kinda out on all of them. I feel like the SLA017 _should _be my ideal Seiko diver. 4Hz, sunburst dial, beautifully made handset, classic design and a size that's actually wearable. But....it's not. Maybe it's the slab sides and the case that seems less interesting than the 63MAS case. Maybe it's the stamped dial with the block markers without any facets. Maybe it's the annoying lug width. It's possible that in person I'd be blown away by it, but at least in photos and video, I've never felt the need to part with $4K+ for one. Whenever I see one in less than ideal lighting, I always get a "meh" feeling from it. The bezel insert looks identical to the one my 6RMAS had, that I paid $800 for. I prefer the engraved insert on my SPB213. My Zodiac and Squale I think just scratch that gray dial diver itch for me, (with faceted markers that are actually applied).
> 
> The BB 58 while I recognize is a very well speced diver for the money (maybe the best in its class) I'm just bored to tears by it, and its default defaultness. It's the Speedmaster of divers, everybody's got one, and it's equally boring to actually look at.
> 
> The co-axial 8000 series movement broke the SMP for me. I've never loved it, but I do quite like the prior SMPc design. The new one is so big it might as well be a Planet Ocean, and the laser wave lines look like a mustache on the dial. hard pass.


The SLA017 actually looks pretty nice in real life. The waffle rubber strap gives it so much character as well and just makes it so unique to the other divers on the market. The big domed box crystal and the overall aesthetic give it a nice modern look with vintage feel. It’s a beautiful watch and I’d argue the best seiko to come out thus far. As far as grand Seiko divers go, I’d reach for this before those.

the BB58 is kind of like the new default for this era as far as divers go, I swear I see more BB58’s and SPB143’s on social media than any other watch these days! Of course the new speedie too. I will admit the Tudor in blue looks very unique and it’s nice to have something outside of the normal black divers. The Tudor has a type of compact vintage charm that no other hot diver right now really has in that space (spb143 is really close) but I would say in blue it looks unique and different enough.

also the speedie is just awesome lol I couldn’t see myself having an ideal collection without one, it is just so iconic and has something magical about it. It’s not a Daytona and it doesn’t care. The new one has plenty of improvements which make it aesthetically pleasing as well.

lastly the Omega, the NTTD version is super nice, I have a tiny wrist and tried many of the new seamasters on and they all wear smaller than they seem. I think the new bond seamaster is amazing, of course you have to pay big for it but I think it’s well worth it.


----------



## mi6_

Tanker G1 said:


> When stating a few hundred more than a Shogun at $1695, he has to be referencing SPB191 which comes without bracelet at $1350. SPB189 with bracelet is $200 more at $1550, which is only a msrp price difference of $145. It narrows the comparison some but yes, a stainless steel SPB model would have been a better comparison.
> 
> Diashield? Meh.
> 
> I have a Shogun and coincidentally it's the very watch that turned me off mid-range Seiko. It came with a misaligned chapter ring and a 6r15 with almost unbelievable positional variance. I still love them but this is my SOP with Seiko/GS for the past 3 years:
> 
> Under $500 - yes
> $500 to $2,000 - no
> Over $2,000 - yes


Regardless, Titanium is a material that is more expensive to work with and the Diashield also adds to the cost of the watch. Diashield still prevents a lot of scratches that normally would happen to a watch.


----------



## krayzie

Plus you can tell all your Rolex buddies that Seiko could produce a whole titanium watch case all the way back in 1975, while Rolex could only mass produce a titanium caseback cover to this day.


----------



## Watchyouloved

I’m pretty excited for the King Seiko reveal tomorrow!


----------



## krayzie

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I tried one on in person and loved that waffle rubber that it comes with. Is it possible to order an OE one as above? I've dug around a bit and watchbandit and watchgecko carry them. Any suggestions on the best one?


There's a guy on eBay from Texas that sells them. Quite expensive tho.

I just ordered the SLA037 strap to put onto my SLA039 not too long ago it's almost here.

The Seiko blue silicone straps are quite stiffer than the black stuff. Just use some Dupont Rubber Saver to soften it. Black ones are always nice and soft out of the box.

I wouldn't order anything from overseas at this point. If the logistics really do break down soon then I'll probably have to just buy an Uncle Seiko strap here locally.


----------



## Watchyouloved

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Apologies, forgot to google translate and:
> 
> Alpinist Collection
> 
> SPB249J1 Blue *<------------ Is the end for the 085 double and triple pricing situation*
> SPB251J1 Brown
> 
> Save The Ocean Collection
> 
> SRPH75 monster, deep bull face
> SRPH77 Tuna with stainless steel rim, deep bull face


Nope, because they’re completely different models.


----------



## yonsson

Seikosha-Tom said:


> I'd like to believe the 6L35 would be a worthy movement. I'm inclined to believe it's architecturally a better movement than the 6R movements. But maybe Seiko's lubrication problems that are known to affect the 6R/4R movements is also holding back the potential of the 6L35?


I have had a few 6R35 watches and none of them kept consistent time. The 4R35 watches I’ve had have kept better time. That being said it’s not close to the old KS5626 movement. The different KS movements I’ve had have all kept within +2/-2 spd. The 6R is far from that good.


----------



## SkunkW0rks

For all the complaints i see about the new 6R35 , I can add that I have a MM200 that's kept perfect time over the last four months. That aside, most of my others vary between - 8 to +10

Not sure if its just a regulation issue, but I feel that at least proves the movement is capable of that accuracy....


----------



## yonsson

SkunkW0rks said:


> For all the complaints i see about the new 6R35 , I can add that I have a MM200 that's kept perfect time over the last four months. That aside, most of my others vary between - 8 to +10
> 
> Not sure if its just a regulation issue, but I feel that at least proves the movement is capable of that accuracy....


It’s a luck of the draw and has to do with the luck of bad numbers evening each other out over time. These are not consistent movements. You will be able to regulate one with a luckily consistent hairspring but there’s no effort put in to make all the watches consistent. Some run OK, some run like crap.

Now compare that to a ETA2824 top that will keep +2/-2 or even +1/-1 like the watches I’ve had with that movement.


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> I have had a few 6R35 watches and none of them kept consistent time. The 4R35 watches I’ve had have kept better time. That being said it’s not close to the old KS5626 movement. The different KS movements I’ve had have all kept within +2/-2 spd. The 6R is far from that good.


I think *6 ”L” 35 is a different architecture than the 6R series that’s if the Soprod rumors were true*


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> I think *6 ”L” 35 is a different architecture than the 6R series that’s if the Soprod rumors were true*


Yeah, I know it’s different. Shorter power reserve and a higher vph than the 6R as well. Probably also a more precisely adjusted hairspring, might not even be the same Spron hairspring as the one used in 6R.

I’m not saying the 6L is a bad movement but I wouldn’t say it’s used widely enough to be seen as a proven movement.

The 6R35 on the other hand I’ve made up my mind about.


----------



## Davekaye90

mi6_ said:


> Regardless, Titanium is a material that is more expensive to work with and the Diashield also adds to the cost of the watch. Diashield still prevents a lot of scratches that normally would happen to a watch.


Uemura isn't Titanium, though, and it's $1000+ more than Zodiac's Pro Diver with less WR, and no guarantee of COSC level accuracy. 8L is a more elaborate movement than a Sellita for sure, but to me that just means extra service cost with no real benefit. It's not like you can see it.


----------



## alexd3498

The wonky 6r35 is literally the reason I have not gotten a new willard yet, the horror stories and bad accuracy frustrate me especially when my 6r15's are more accurate. I hope the king seiko has a proper movement for the price. Is there a reason they didn't use an 8L on the first reissue is it too thick? 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Davekaye90 said:


> Uemura isn't Titanium, though, and it's $1000+ more than Zodiac's Pro Diver with less WR, and no guarantee of COSC level accuracy. 8L is a more elaborate movement than a Sellita for sure, but to me that just means extra service cost with no real benefit. It's not like you can see it.


I don’t understand the comparison at all to be honest. SEIKOs WR has nothing to do with capabilities, that case can most likely go a lot deeper but they chose to put 200m on it to avoid having to make it helium proof which Zodiac obviously don’t care about. If you can’t see the difference in finishing between those models then you might as well never buy a SEIKO.

And finishing of the movement has more of less nothing to do with service costs.

Edit: I’m not saying the price of the Uemura is OK, it’s bonkers, but still.


----------



## Davekaye90

alexd3498 said:


> The wonky 6r35 is literally the reason I have not gotten a new willard yet, the horror stories and bad accuracy frustrate me especially when my 6r15's are more accurate. I hope the king seiko has a proper movement for the price. Is there a reason they didn't use an 8L on the first reissue is it too thick?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


Supposedly 8L is "intended for divers." All of the new SARA models have used 6L thus far, no doubt in part because it's a fair bit thinner than 8L. There were rumors that 6L is a "re-Seikoized" update of the 4L25 architecture, but I don't know if those were disproved?


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> SEIKOs WR has nothing to do with capabilities, that case can most likely go a lot deeper but they chose to put 200m on it to avoid having to make it helium proof


Yes it's quite obvious basically it's just air diving vs saturated diving for all practical purposes. The depth rating (robust rating in a desk environment) has more to do with marketing than anything else at this point.


----------



## yonsson

alexd3498 said:


> The wonky 6r35 is literally the reason I have not gotten a new willard yet, the horror stories and bad accuracy frustrate me especially when my 6r15's are more accurate. I hope the king seiko has a proper movement for the price. Is there a reason they didn't use an 8L on the first reissue is it too thick?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


My priorities would be:
8L
6R15
4R35
6R35 

I honestly don’t understand why they even introduced the 6R35. If it performed like the 6R15, then sure, but it doesn’t.


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> My priorities would be:
> 8L
> 6R15
> 4R35
> 6R35


Lines up well with the post a few pages back that the $500-$2000 range for Seikos right now was in large part a No-Go. That's more or less where the 6R35 slots in


----------



## Davekaye90

yonsson said:


> I don’t understand the comparison at all to be honest. SEIKOs WR has nothing to do with capabilities, that case can most likely go a lot deeper but they chose to put 200m on it to avoid having to make it helium proof which Zodiac obviously don’t care about. If you can’t see the difference in finishing between those models then you might as well never buy a SEIKO.
> 
> And finishing of the movement has more of less nothing to do with service costs.
> 
> Edit: I’m not saying the price of the Uemura is OK, it’s bonkers, but still.


Sure, but it's impossible to say what the failure point of the Zodiac case actually is. Only they know that. At the very least it has to hit a minimum of 375M to even qualify as a Diver's watch, and I doubt they'd knife edge it to fail anywhere close to that line. I wouldn't be surprised if their case can handle 500M without much issue. 

Zodiac's case finishing is very workman like, better than Samurai, maybe comparable to a Sumo. I've never said they're anywhere as good as Seiko on that front. But I will say that you can order one online and expect the bezel to be aligned properly, rather than having to go to an AD and hope they have one that somehow managed to have things remotely where they should be. And their bracelets are better. I appreciate Seiko for their design chops, which is why I've owned more than half a dozen of them, currently own two, and am thinking about picking up a SARX085 to possibly replace my Oris which I think I'm getting a bit bored with. 

Seiko though also has a lot of flaws. The 6R35 seems like it was an attempt to chase the PM80, but that movement comes in watches priced against the 4R35. The 6L is well positioned against the ETA-2892, (and may be very loosely related to it) but can't match COSC versions of that movement. 8L35 is now *22 *years old. The prices of watches that use it keep going up, and it keeps staying the same. I know 2892 is far far older than that, but 8L competes with METAS certified Omega co-axial movements, Ball's Cal 7309 (80hrs of PR and COSC) and a bunch of other new movements that are far more technically capable than it is. 

I think it's well past time for a proper 9015 competitor with bi-directional winding to slot above 4R35 and replace 6R35. 8L also needs a major overhaul or replacement, and QC needs to stop being a gag.

It's not the finishing, it's a more complex movement, hence the $400 quoted service cost.


----------



## Watch19

yonsson said:


> My priorities would be:
> 8L
> 6R15
> 4R35
> 6R35
> 
> I honestly don’t understand why they even introduced the 6R35. If it performed like the 6R15, then sure, but it doesn’t.


Based on my experience, this list is correct. I have examples of the first 3 and none are as accurate as the ETA's in my Tudors, and some of those are 20+ years old.


----------



## krayzie

Davekaye90 said:


> 8L35 is now *22 *years old. The prices of watches that use it keep going up, and it keeps staying the same. I know 2892 is far far older than that, but 8L competes with METAS certified Omega co-axial movements, Ball's Cal 7309 (80hrs of PR and COSC) and a bunch of other new movements that are far more technically capable than it is.


Humm not sure if I agree with that. 8L35A and 8L35B aren't exactly the same thing as it was updated in 2010, more like zenki and kouki versions.

Don't think Seiko has those movements in mind either. It probably competes with the Rolex 3135/3235 more than anything.

But seriously, would you buy a 86/BRZ and expect it to out perform a much more expensive Boxster/Cayman? Similar intent but apples and oranges in comparison.

A practical divers watch that gets bang around I honestly don't think Seiko had absolute accuracy in mind from the beginning. The ridiculous pricing and endless limited editions came much later in the game, imo as a result of all those Swiss execs they keep hiring.

If I really want a really good accuracy Seiko I'll just buy a 9S and call it a day. Just try to not get it banged around while wearing it.


----------



## Galaga

Watch19 said:


> Based on my experience, this list is correct. I have examples of the first 3 and none are as accurate as the ETA's in my Tudors, and some of those are 20+ years old.


I couldn’t agree more. ETA is king. The one in my Tudor Black Bay is as accurate as my Rolex movement. The 8L35 in my MM is close but ETA beats it with accuracy.


----------



## alexd3498

Longines uses ETA movements that now have silicone hairsprings and 3 day power reserves in that zodiac price range too

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90

krayzie said:


> Humm not sure if I agree with that. 8L35A and 8L35B aren't exactly the same thing as it was updated in 2010, more like zenki and kouki versions.
> 
> Don't think Seiko has those movements in mind either. It probably competes with the Rolex 3135/3235 more than anything.
> 
> But seriously, would you buy a 86/BRZ and expect it to out perform a much more expensive Boxster/Cayman? Similar intent but apples and oranges in comparison.
> 
> A practical divers watch that gets bang around I honestly don't think Seiko had absolute accuracy in mind from the beginning. The ridiculous pricing and endless limited editions came much later in the game, imo as a result of all those Swiss execs they keep hiring.
> 
> If I really want a really good accuracy Seiko I'll just buy a 9S and call it a day. Just try to not get it banged around while wearing it.


Those are tweaks though, the basic architecture is the same, meanwhile Tudor replaced its ETA derived movements for the MT5402, Omega replaced its ETA derived movement for the Co-axial 8800, and the movement in the SBDX023 is pretty much the same as what you got in the SBDX001 20 years ago. Oh, and the dial is now mass produced and worse. 

I'd like to know what Seiko is smoking if they think they're competing with Rolex who promises +/-2 and has 10 year service intervals. You might get lucky and get an 8L that runs like that. You might also get one that runs at +12, and it'll be considered "within spec." 

SARA and SLA watches though are Lexus money, not BRZ money. That's the rub.


----------



## Davekaye90

alexd3498 said:


> Longines uses ETA movements that now have silicone hairsprings and 3 day power reserves in that zodiac price range too
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


I don't think any of Longines' watches are ISO certified, though. That's what's so interesting about the new Zodiac. They've had COSC rated 1000M divers (SSW 68) for awhile, but the Swiss brands generally tend to make their watches compliant with the Diver's watch spec, without actually certifying them. I know Tissot and Certina have some, but those are using PM80s and aren't COSC. 

A Swiss Chronometer "Diver's" watch is relatively unusual.


----------



## krayzie

Davekaye90 said:


> I'd like to know what Seiko is smoking if they think they're competing with Rolex who promises +/-2 and has 10 year service intervals. You might get lucky and get an 8L that runs like that. You might also get one that runs at +12, and it'll be considered "within spec."


Well if you compare the new single floor GS factory to what Swatch or Rolex has which is basically an entire multi-floor building making that stuff, it's hard to compete as the luxury watch making capacity just isn't there for Seiko.

Seiko shouldn't have messed with the rest of the line-up like this and should just focus on GS by pouring their resources and money onto it to modernize that entire line. Then trickle down the tech overtime (not saying they haven't been doing this already i.e 9S85/8L55).

Like I said many times, Seiko is holding onto the old Spring Drive Automatic too dearly and should just figure out how to mass produce it to save themselves now.

They are too worried about their corporate branding overall, like why even spend all that effort and spin off GS to begin with if this new strategy is going to spill over.

See the thing is Seiko is no longer Toyota, I think they've sadly become Nissan lol! Used to be really high tech and high performance but ran out of money, now just new body shells but same old stuff inside. Everybody just want them to improve on the quality again, don't even need to change anything else for us diehard fans.

If they start using the 9SA5 as their new mechanical base for high end Prospex, the only thing I worry about is having really oversized watch face like the new Seamaster. The 9SA5 got some teething issues but hopefully it'll soon work out.

Some really easy to get cheap drugs they are smoking in recent years that's for sure.


----------



## john_marston

I'm considering an SPB14x with 6R35...not a movement to write home about? I can regulate watches myself, will that mitigate the supposed issue people have with it, or is it more a reliability thing? 

Honestly, I like the watch but if it was £150 cheaper and had a 4R movement, I'd be more happy haha. The watch feels a bit overpriced.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Meh. I will admit that watches are largely a fashion accessory for me so I would generally buy a watch with a Seiko 4R35 over any other movement (from Seiko or any other company) if I prefer the look of it.


----------



## VincentG

john_marston said:


> I'm considering an SPB14x with 6R35...not a movement to write home about? I can regulate watches myself, will that mitigate the supposed issue people have with it, or is it more a reliability thing?
> 
> Honestly, I like the watch but if it was £150 cheaper and had a 4R movement, I'd be more happy haha. The watch feels a bit overpriced.


I think the key word in your question is "supposed"


----------



## aalin13

The King Seiko Collection Debuts With Incredibly Wearable Watches


✓ Seiko throws it back to 1965 ✓ The new-for-'22 King Seiko Collection. ✓ Very wearable 37mm watches ✓ Check out the bracelet and dials too!✓




www.fratellowatches.com















New King Seiko collection! Looks great, no date, 37mm, nice looking bracelet, BUT ... 6R31 for € 1,700? This would have been an instant buy if it had a 6L based movement.


----------



## ronenash

aalin13 said:


> The King Seiko Collection Debuts With Incredibly Wearable Watches
> 
> 
> ✓ Seiko throws it back to 1965 ✓ The new-for-'22 King Seiko Collection. ✓ Very wearable 37mm watches ✓ Check out the bracelet and dials too!✓
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fratellowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16389296
> 
> 
> 
> New King Seiko collection! Looks great, no date, 37mm, nice looking bracelet, BUT ... 6R31 for € 1,700? This would have been an instant buy if it had a 6L based movement.


Love the size and clean dials. Looks like a winner.


----------



## Jason Bourne

less than $2000? Sign me up. Love the design.


----------



## NightScar

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZI1LPSJ8Bx/


----------



## alexd3498

I love it! Though it really makes the 3300 dollar one a bit useless no? The other expensive reissues had things that made them still attractive over the $1500ish dollar versions like the 62mas, but I can't seem to really find one in this case other than movement 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

alexd3498 said:


> I love it! Though it really makes the 3300 dollar one a bit useless no? The other expensive reissues had things that made them still attractive over the $1500ish dollar versions like the 62mas, but I can't seem to really find one in this case other than movement
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


date and a larger size .....these look tiny with that super short L2L.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

Very interesting and cautiously excited. So I wasn't totally off-base when I considered that they would actually revive King Seiko as a modern sub-brand.

Very glad that the dimensions are still understated. And the design and finishing looks excellent. Really the only fly in the ointment is having to pay 1,700 Euros for a 6R31 movement. Granted, they atleast went to the effort of providing a no-date variant, but still.

Very tempting on first glance look though...


----------



## alexd3498

valuewatchguy said:


> date and a larger size .....these look tiny with that super short L2L.


Ah yes didn't see the 42 L2L

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

SEIKO you diabolical....
Well - I wouldn't have guessed a 6R-series of watches under the KS brand. That explains why the teasers didn't appear to be replicating any particular KS model. Anyway, they sure look nice


----------



## ffnc1020

Nice, I’ll buy it for the bracelet alone. I was hoping it will be 20mm lug so I can put that bracelet on the 44KS reissue, but I guess it will be sweet on the original 44-9990 as well.


----------



## NightScar




----------



## Tokyo321

alexd3498 said:


> Ah yes didn't see the 42 L2L


Lugs appear quite long in this pic. But maybe it just appears long in proportion to the case diameter. In any case, this should finally appease those looking for a smaller KS "reissue" (I hope!).


----------



## NightScar

aalin13 said:


> The King Seiko Collection Debuts With Incredibly Wearable Watches
> 
> 
> ✓ Seiko throws it back to 1965 ✓ The new-for-'22 King Seiko Collection. ✓ Very wearable 37mm watches ✓ Check out the bracelet and dials too!✓
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fratellowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16389296
> 
> 
> 
> New King Seiko collection! Looks great, no date, 37mm, nice looking bracelet, BUT ... 6R31 for € 1,700? This would have been an instant buy if it had a 6L based movement.



i really like the watch but that article is abit too enthused…



> The hits keep on coming because the watch is only 12.1mm thick and has a fantastic lug to lug of — wait for it — 42.5mm. Ready for more? The watches use the 6R31 automatic, which has 70 hours of power reserve.


12.1mm seems kind of thick for a 37mm watch doesnt it especially when it doesnt have an open caseback? how thick is the og?

also the movement while it does have a 70hr pr, runs +25/-15 second a day…?


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

NightScar said:


> i really like the watch but that article is abit too enthused…
> 
> 
> 
> 12.1mm seems kind of thick for a 37mm watch doesnt it especially when it doesnt have an open caseback? how thick is the og?
> 
> also the movement while it does have a 70hr pr, runs +25/-15 second a day…?


You have to remember that part of the thickness is also that box-domed sapphire crystal. I'd hazard a guess that after discounting the crystal, the true thickness would be somewhere around 11.5mm.


----------



## NightScar

Seikosha-Tom said:


> You have to remember that part of the thickness is also that box-domed sapphire crystal. I'd hazard a guess that after discounting the crystal, the true thickness would be somewhere around 11.5mm.


i get that but still seems like it should be thinner though, shave a few mm from that caseback or something but that it nitpicking on my end


----------



## josayeee

Yes the lugs do appear long. I hope it doesn’t leave a major gap when put on a leather strap. Otherwise looks good! Seems like good value compared to the sbgw231.



Tokyo321 said:


> Lugs appear quite long in this pic. But maybe it just appears long in proportion to the case diameter. In any case, this should finally appease those looking for a smaller KS "reissue" (I hope!).
> 
> View attachment 16389389


----------



## Robotaz

aks12r said:


> misaligned.


Whatever happened to Japanese pride and falling on the sword?!?

We need to hear of a Seiko manager jumping off of a building.


----------



## lexminute

Oh my. So many choices. I love the case angles and finishing. For a dressy watch I do wish it was thinner (9-10mm) even with the boxed crystal.

Have to see one in the metal, but would probably gun for the brown or red. Or maybe gray? Or go for the original sunburst? Gosh, I should be thankful that Seiko is providing us with many options, but it just makes me more confused on which to choose lol


----------



## depwnz

It's a 6R, it won't be thin. All those legacy SARBs are really chunky when you think about it. I will wait for a LE colorway )


----------



## james.mae

Still not as good as a vintage KS. 

Vintage KS:
SLIM
Standard 18mm lug width
SLIM
Thinner, more proportionate bezel 
SLIM
Criminally affordable
SLIM
Still reliable 

Did I mention vintage KS are wrist meltingly slim? The new one’s 12mm is not slim on a 37mm case. We have budget divers that are 12mm these days.


----------



## Watchyouloved

krayzie said:


> The King Seiko Re-Try then?


WOW I WAS RIGHT !!


----------



## Watchyouloved

Watchyouloved said:


> I think that seiko realized that they f’d up the king seiko reissue by 1) making it too big 2) making it too thick 3) making it have a date window 4) making it too expensive. So they’re trying to fix what they did wrong by creating another reissue except this time it will be 1) smaller and thinner 2) no date 3) includes a bracelet to reach a wider audience (it will most likely come with a secondary croc strap too 4) will prob be cheaper and they’ll do away with the fancy watch box to keep costs down


It’s so funny that everyone laughed at this and I was basically spot on 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## timestampaviator

NightScar said:


> View attachment 16389388


Absolutely love it. The brown/red dial would be my picks if it wasnt for the fact that its 1700 euros for a 6R...


----------



## Watchyouloved




----------



## Watchyouloved

The new KS not bad…

negatives:

The handset ruins it though. If they kept the hands from the reissue it would be more aesthetically pleasing instead of these parts bin SBGW231 hands. I guess a modern touch on the otherwise vintage looking hands.

The other thing that kills it is the thickness jeez! Def not a proper dress watch with that thickness. Even the reissue was a bit over 11mm but def not close to 12! wish they made it thinner instead of thicker. Not sure I’d find room for it as the old one barely fit under my cuff.

positives:
-Price (compared to the older one)
-Size (smaller and shorter lug to lug with a slightly larger bezel to give the dial a smaller look is a big plus)
-No date !!


----------



## Jason Bourne

Non LE right?


----------



## JapanJames

I own the KS reissue but I like the looks of these. Could use something with Ks looks on a bracelet- I leave my KS reissue on its very nice black strap, which means I don't wear it with brown shoes or when its warm, so a bracelet one would be very handy.
Maybe even try something crazy like the red.


----------



## Watchyouloved

depwnz said:


> It's a 6R, it won't be thin. All those legacy SARBs are really chunky when you think about it. I will wait for a LE colorway )


11mm thickness. Thinner than the last king Seiko remake as well as the sbgw231


----------



## depwnz

Seiko's biggest competition, as it moves upmarket, is vintage/old Seiko. Instead of paying $2000 for a no-date 6R and King Seiko logo, you have some really great 90s/2000s Credor, Brightz, and the likes with more robust movement and prestige.

That being said I'm still very interested in a no-date, 37mm modern KS just because I can=)


----------



## Watchyouloved

Just read it’ll have 100m of water resistance. That’s way better than the reissue’s 30 😅


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Everything is relative. I am happy with my 14mm thick GS and 11.5mm thick Blue Spark so this 12mm KS is fine with me. Like @depwnz said, the old SARBs were all thickboys as were the SCVS models that preceded them. I will find something else to dislike about these and complain about it until I buy one then I will post photos and say how perfect they are.

"To everything (turn, turn, turn) / There is a season (turn, turn, turn) / And a time to every purpose, under heaven..."


----------



## Domo

Watchyouloved said:


> It’s so funny that everyone laughed at this and I was basically spot on 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Watchyouloved

I wish they would’ve left off that “automatic” script and kept it like the original.
Hmm just realized they’re $2k for a 6r movement…wish they were $750 or $1k maybe $1.5k max…discounts will bring them there eventually


----------



## Watchyouloved

Domo said:


> View attachment 16389506


Hahaha thanks man. All in all I was happy to see this model though! Very cool release


----------



## Watchyouloved

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Everything is relative. I am happy with my 14mm thick GS and 11.5mm thick Blue Spark so this 12mm KS is fine with me. Like @depwnz said, the old SARBs were all thickboys as were the SCVS models that preceded them. I will find something else to dislike about these and complain about it until I buy one then I will post photos and say how perfect they are.
> 
> "To everything (turn, turn, turn) / There is a season (turn, turn, turn) / And a time to every purpose, under heaven..."


Yeah these are def something I’d have to handle in person to truly see how I feel about them


----------



## Tokyo321

Watchyouloved said:


> I wish they would’ve left off that “automatic” script and kept it like the original.
> Hmm just realized they’re $2k for a 6r movement…wish they were $750 or $1k maybe $1.5k max…discounts will bring them there eventually


I'm genuinely curious, why not just get the original/vintage KSK? It seems that's exactly what you're looking for. You can still find really mint ones for a fraction of the price of these new KS release.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Tokyo321 said:


> I'm genuinely curious, why not just get the original/vintage KSK? It seems that's exactly what you're looking for. You can still find really mint ones for a fraction of the price of these new KS release.


Wow I didn’t know! Whenever I try to look for vintage anything I’m always afraid that it’s a franken watch or I just find ones that are heavily polished or scratched/rusted up :/ but if I can find a mint one I’d be all over it! That’s why I prefer new since it’s new and mint


----------



## Watchyouloved

Does anybody know about this woman who is a famous alpinist collector? She climbs mountains and all of that and really beats up her watches but she’s known as the alpinist collector since she loves them and has so many different versions of it


----------



## Tokyo321

Watchyouloved said:


> Wow I didn’t know! Whenever I try to look for vintage anything I’m always afraid that it’s a franken watch or I just find ones that are heavily polished or scratched/rusted up :/ but if I can find a mint one I’d be all over it! That’s why I prefer new since it’s new and mint


There's always some risk when buying vintage, for sure; but if you spend time learning what to look for (e.g., how to spot a polished case or redialed watch), and have a trusty watchmaker to do the maintenance, you'll find there's plenty of good quality vintage Seikos out there that can be had for a reasonable price. If you're okay with vintage sizes, nothing beats having the OG.

Mint 45KS from the early 70s:


----------



## jjsoviet

Looks like they're positioning KS as a line slightly above Presage and below GS, glad to see them revive the family. I gotta see it in person to better judge it, I feel. Would be nice if there's a hand wound version soon.

And I agree, I think most people would be better off getting good copies of the vintage kit as those are around for far less.


----------



## Davekaye90

john_marston said:


> I'm considering an SPB14x with 6R35...not a movement to write home about? I can regulate watches myself, will that mitigate the supposed issue people have with it, or is it more a reliability thing?
> 
> Honestly, I like the watch but if it was £150 cheaper and had a 4R movement, I'd be more happy haha. The watch feels a bit overpriced.


FWIW my 6R35 has been "fine" though it's only a sample size of one. I've had a couple of 6R15s, 7S26s and a bunch of NH35s. I haven't bothered to actually test the 6R35 because I don't expect much out of it. But it hasn't done anything catastrophically wrong. Anecdotally, it seems like the 6R35 seems to be more problematic than 6R15 (though plenty of folks have had issues with that movement) and certainly more than 4R35, which seems to be extremely reliable, if not exactly accurate (generally). 

If you like the 63MAS, get one. Just be aware that the bezel insert almost certainly won't line up remotely with the 12 o'clock marker. Seikos tend to have a fair amount of bezel gasket friction though, so I tent to just nudge them over tot he correct position between clicks, and leave them there.


----------



## Davekaye90

Tokyo321 said:


> There's always some risk when buying vintage, for sure; but if you spend time learning what to look for (e.g., how to spot a polished case or redialed watch), and have a trusty watchmaker to do the maintenance, you'll find there's plenty of good quality vintage Seikos out there that can be had for a reasonable price. If you're okay with vintage sizes, nothing beats having the OG.
> 
> Mint 45KS from the early 70s:


It is kind of amusing that a moderately priced Seiko dress watch from decades ago would've been available with a 5Hz movement. Now you're getting 3Hz. Progress? For whatever reason I'm not especially moved by these. Finishing is nice, dials are nice......hands are basic Presage dull. I feel like that's a major missed opportunity - the hands don't match the markers.


----------



## yonsson

They do look amazing but the 6R has no place near the King SEIKO branding. They just disgraced the KS heritage in one big blow.


----------



## Tokyo321

yonsson said:


> They do look amazing but the 6R has no place near the King SEIKO branding. They just disgraced the KS heritage in one big blow.


+1. I wish they kept the more premium 6L (or equivalent) movement in it -- to clearly delineate the Seiko, KS and GS lines. With the 6R movement, this feels more like an SPB/reinterpretation tier watch (with the KSK reissue being the SLA tier).


----------



## JapanJames

Tokyo321 said:


> With the 6R movement, this feels more like an SPB/reinterpretation tier watch (with the KSK reissue being the SLA tier).


100% agreed.

I like the looks of this a lot and may well buy one, especially that red, but it's a shame about the movement.
I think this version of the 6R was first used in the laputa/castle in the sky watch.


I like most aspects of it but the movement and handset are both very meh.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

Tokyo321 said:


> +1. I wish they kept the more premium 6L (or equivalent) movement in it -- to clearly delineate the Seiko, KS and GS lines. With the 6R movement, this feels more like an SPB/reinterpretation tier watch (with the KSK reissue being the SLA tier).


Well that's exactly what they are, they are indeed SPB models, which I guess explains the choice of 6R movement (this is from the Australian Seiko Boutique website btw, so $2,650 Australian Dollars). The 6L would've been the perfect movement choice. However we've seen Seiko are NOT receptive to making their 6L-equipped watches anywhere near affordable. The existing 6L King Seiko reissue was already encroaching on Grand Seiko pricing territory. So Seiko probably gave it the 6R to truly differentiate from Grand Seiko in the overall Seiko product hierarchy.

Really though, Seiko just needs to pull the finger out and just give us the damn 6L movement at the SPB price tier.


----------



## kyle1234c

Is the lug width the same between this new king Seiko and the reissue? Would the bracelet from the new version fit the reissue?


----------



## Xhantos

I love that they used 6R31 without the date complication, I love that they are 37mm watches. Though I'd hoped them to be at US$1K range. I don't care about the branding, Seiko needed these watches, I need at least one of these new releases as my SARB035 backup, as soon as possible. I can't wait till July for general availability, kudos Seiko!


----------



## izecius

They killed the King with that pricing and movement. Shame on you Seiko. ****ting all over the KS heritage for quick money.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Man the new King Seiko ..it's an amazing looking watch but the 6R movement just killed it...from experience the headaches I got for how inaccurate it is in keeping time in the first place is not worth the price tag. They should have put in a 6L in it. It's too nice a watch not to get an accurate movement. If they later decide to make a high version with either an 6/8L35 they can get my money. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston

Looks great. But at 37mm and that price (and movement), I feel like just get an original?

My main reason to get reissues is to get larger sizes. Vintage watches look a bit dainty on my 7.2in wrist. The original is 36.7mm according to my callipers


----------



## bxtime

A truly awful release from Seiko! I am a big Seiko fan but this watch release is very puzzling. It cheapens the King Seiko brand and is a giant f*ck you to anyone who bought the Limited Edition re-issue last year at over $3k.


----------



## One-Seventy

NightScar said:


> 12.1mm seems kind of thick for a 37mm watch doesnt it especially when it doesnt have an open caseback? how thick is the og?


The crystal is at least 1.5mm or maybe even 2mm of that, and it does have 100m WR, unlike the original. However, it's true that the proportions have changed; the original has a 3.37:1 diameter to thickness ratio; this new one is 3.06:1. Scandalous.

Comparables show that it's of similar proportions to other modern watches:

With its flat sapphire crystal, the Rolex OP36 is 11.7mm, with 100m WR (3.08:1). The Oris Big Crown 36 is also 11.7mm (3.08:1), although that only has 50m of WR. GS's own 37mm models are 13.3mm thick (a stocky 2.8:1). The Rado Golden Horse reissue (what that?) is 37mm across and only 10.9mm deep (3.39:1), although this forum has never shown any interest in that model.

If you want super thin, your only WISoption is a 36mm Nomos Club, 8.2mm thick. But that has a thin, flat sapphire crystal, flat printed dial, and manual winding. So if the ultimate in slimness is the primary objective, Nomos is the entire pack leader. You need JLC or Bvlgari to get thinner. 

The original KS was apparently a hair under 11mm (Literally - 100 microns under). So 1.2mm - almost all of which appears to be in either the chunkier crystal or the more pronounced caseback - is enough to cause ructions. Same as it ever was!


----------



## valuewatchguy

kyle1234c said:


> Is the lug width the same between this new king Seiko and the reissue? Would the bracelet from the new version fit the reissue?


These new ones are 19mm the KSK reissue was 20mm


----------



## krayzie

So another royal f* up by Seiko lmao!!!

But what a way to move the current KSK stock. Let's stick in a 6R with a Chinese case and sell for $2k.

We can also re-use the current 6R display back just replace the glass with a big solid coin.

Whoever keeps using that ugly font for the word automatic and that odd center spacing needs to be shot.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Certainly a few things to complain about but lots to like about the new KS. 

Overall smaller proportions, no date, good looking bracelet, classic styling with a modern touch, nice choice of colors, NOT A LE!!, usable WR, and acceptable price range. 

Therse are things most enthusiats have been asking for. 

The choice of movement seems to be the big problem. and for me the 19mm lug width is a slightly less problematic issue. 

This is a good release for them as a whole. 










Fratello on Instagram: "Showing off 3 of the 5 newly released watches in the King Seiko Collection. Red, brown, and silver. Which one would you go for? . . . . @seikowatchofficial @seikonederland @seikoboutiqueamsterdam @seiko_prospex @seikowatchusa @seiko_junkie @seikohk @seikowatchjapan @seikowatchuk @seikoid @seikosg #seiko #seikofam #seikoholic #seikosquad #seikowatch #fratellowatches #dailywatch #watchoftheday #kingseiko #kingseikocollection #kingseikowatches #kingseikowatch #watchesofinstagram #photography #watchgeek #wristgame #seikonation #kingofdials #watchphotography #wristporn #newwatch #seikowatches"


Fratello shared a post on Instagram: "Showing off 3 of the 5 newly released watches in the King Seiko Collection. Red, brown, and silver. Which one would you go for? . . . . @seikowatchofficial @seikonederland @seikoboutiqueamsterdam @seiko_prospex @seikowatchusa @seiko_junkie @seikohk...




www.instagram.com


----------



## WatchHoliday

are these new KS boutique only models? I got that answer from my AD


----------



## Ryan1881

Looks crap, That's just me.


----------



## valuewatchguy

bxtime said:


> A truly awful release from Seiko! I am a big Seiko fan but this watch release is very puzzling. It cheapens the King Seiko brand and is a giant f*ck you to anyone who bought the Limited Edition re-issue last year at over $3k.



Well based on the available inventory that seems to be everywhere for the KSK Re-Issue......the FU seems to be directed at a very limited number of people.


----------



## IG-Watchkin

Sorry for my question, but I'm in watches for something like 6 years, especially Seiko, and I can't inderstand those people on social media and forums who complain ALL THE TIME about Seiko and the famous "higher prices - misaligned - that watch makes the precedent useless (sigh) - it should be like this, it should be like that" etc. I mean, what's the point ? If you don't like something, why spend so much time critisizing something instead of just stopping consuming that brand and dedicating yourself to another a stop whining for everything that doesn't meet your expectations ? Someone trully believe that complaining like rich kids (cause this is nothing more that luxury toys for adults, in the end) will make Seiko listen to you ?

I swear the question is sincere, I have hard time understanding this state of mind.


----------



## georgefl74

Why bother with a dress watch that you can't fit under shirt cuffs? Also crap movement, but hey, dress watch, so no one cares much for accuracy anyways. But that girl is just thicc.


----------



## Xhantos

valuewatchguy said:


> Certainly a few things to complain about but lots to like about the new KS.
> 
> Overall smaller proportions, no date, good looking bracelet, classic styling with a modern touch, nice choice of colors, NOT A LE!!, usable WR, and acceptable price range.
> 
> Therse are things most enthusiats have been asking for.
> 
> *The choice of movement seems to be the big problem*. and for me the 19mm lug width is a slightly less problematic issue.
> ....


I love the movement choice, I just think they could be less expensive so that I may get 3 instead of 2.

Automatic/mechanical wrist watches today are pure jewellery, why would anyone need more accuracy? And at what price? (Go quartz or use you mobile phone if you need such accuracy) 

Some of us pretend we are living in the 60s and judge the watches by needs of those era, this is OK by me but I just wish they were aware of this.


----------



## galvinw

It's a meh from me. Might pick one up at a considerable discount. 

Just hoping this means GS will start doing more non-Oyster style bracelets, the 9-link on the SBGK009 was nice and the bracelet here is cool too.


----------



## IG-Watchkin

Xhantos said:


> I love the movement choice, I just think they could be less expensive so that I may get 3 instead of 2.
> 
> Automatic/mechanical wrist watches today are pure jewellery, why would anyone need more accuracy? And at what price? (Go quartz or use you mobile phone if you need such accuracy)
> 
> Some of us pretend we are living in the 60s and judge the watches by needs of those era, this is OK by me but I just wish they were aware of this.



Because the passion for watches seems to be the passion for complaints 😅


----------



## anrex

valuewatchguy said:


> Well based on the available inventory that seems to be everywhere for the KSK Re-Issue......the FU seems to be directed at a very limited number of people.


I was a big Seiko "Fan Boy," but no longer. Bought the European Alpinist limited, because the dial was so gorgeous; and paid a premium for it. Then, a few months along, they offer a non-limited edition with the same dial; and to make matters worse, they offer the watch with a bracelet and a lower price. That was my FU moment with Seiko. I look at limited editions a super big joke and a money grab. No longer a sucker, which I have not a bought a Seiko for over a year now.


----------



## Joll71

anrex said:


> I was a big Seiko "Fan Boy," but no longer. Bought the European Alpinist limited, because the dial was so gorgeous; and paid a premium for it. Then, a few months along, they offer a non-limited edition with the same dial; and to make matters worse, they offer the watch with a bracelet and a lower price. That was my FU moment with Seiko. I look at limited editions a super big joke and a money grab. No longer a sucker, which I have not a bought a Seiko for over a year now.


And yet you're still here, browsing the new Seiko thread. If you can't go cold turkey I'd suggest rehab.


----------



## anrex

Joll71 said:


> And yet you're still here, browsing the new Seiko thread. If you can't go cold turkey I'd suggest rehab.


Just a spectator now, not a player. 😂


----------



## valuewatchguy

anrex said:


> I was a big Seiko "Fan Boy," but no longer. Bought the European Alpinist limited, because the dial was so gorgeous; and paid a premium for it. Then, a few months along, they offer a non-limited edition with the same dial; and to make matters worse, they offer the watch with a bracelet and a lower price. That was my FU moment with Seiko. I look at limited editions a super big joke and a money grab. No longer a sucker, which I have not a bought a Seiko for over a year now.



Similar happened to me with the Four Seasons GS collection. I was pissed really pissed. I even wrote totally ignored emails to GS USA AND GS Japan about it. I don't agreee with what they did to me or you with the Alpinist. 

But I'm here appreciating what they have done with a new KS release that is appreciably different than the 2020 model. And this isnt a LE. This is a good thing for the Seiko enthusiast community. 

I may not be a buyer (for previously stated issues) but I can certainly appreciate a nice watch when it comes out. I am taking a buyer beware approach to future LE models though.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Xhantos said:


> Automatic/mechanical wrist watches today are pure jewellery, why would anyone need more accuracy? And at what price?


I disagree about watches being pure jewelry but thats another thread.

But your question " at what price?"
I think that's the point....the price point that Seiko is now treading there are other well established competitors that provide better accuracy. Their acuracy was okay pre 2018 pricing but now they need to step up their game.


----------



## IG-Watchkin

Here's a simulator on the offical website to try those models on differents straps (and, of course, complaining about the price or the quality of used leather )









キングセイコー バンドシミュレーター | セイコーウオッチ


キングセイコーのバンドシミュレーターサイトです。全ての時計・バンドの組み合わせを確認可能で、取扱店の検索や時計のオンライン購入もすることができます。




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## john_marston

People get caught up in WIS nitpicking. 10bar is impressive. The bracelet looks great. And it’s truer to the original. All at a lower price than last time.

I don’t think the movement is outrageous for the price, given some other Seiko models. But it is a shame to see the KS brand fall significantly behind GS in terms of movement at least. 
Still happy with my 44-9990, don’t feel an urge to buy this.


----------



## GregoryD

I really like the new KS overall, but I'm trying to wrap my head around almost $2000 for a +25/-15 spd movement. 

I sometimes feel like Seiko's gone from one of the best values to one of the worst. But I still can't quit them!


----------



## Watchout63

GregoryD said:


> I really like the new KS overall, but I'm trying to wrap my head around almost $2000 for a +25/-15 spd movement.
> 
> I sometimes feel like Seiko's gone from one of the best values to one of the worst. But I still can't quit them!


You're not the only one. However there are those that will just suck it up and buy anyway. Kind of like Seiko not being able to align a dial/chapter ring/bezel in concert with each other. It's Seiko, Fah-get about it (Tony Soprano voice).


----------



## valuewatchguy

GregoryD said:


> I really like the new KS overall, but I'm trying to wrap my head around almost $2000 for a +25/-15 spd movement.
> 
> I sometimes feel like Seiko's gone from one of the best values to one of the worst. But I still can't quit them!



let me refer you to my Seiko buying strategy..... 









**NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches**


In this video... It also supports my argument 6R don't belong in $1,000 watches. Yikes.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Saswatch

Thoughts on a couple comments from other posters:

1. "It's too thick!"
The 12.1mm is "curved Sapphire" and knowing Seiko, it's going to be curved downwards on the side with gobs of AR coating. Seiko is all about the dial and isn't going to let glare and distortions get in the way even if it means adding 2+mm of thickness. It will wear slimmer because the Cocktail Time series were over 14mm thick but the case shape hugged the wrist.

2. "Vintage KS is a better deal"
I love the vintage models for many reasons and also they're cheaper. I've owned a few of the 56KS models, however, the WR is suspect and had to be careful doing dishes or walking out in rainy days.

My own thoughts on the new KS:
1. Handset is too broad and short. Looks very Presage which is good and bad but mostly bad for product differentiation and for the dial size.









2. Love the bracelet and endlink design. Very vintage like my current 56KS. 19mm lug width doesn't bother me.









3. Crown and case shape.
Presage models come with the "S" signed crown. Glad to see the old school shield.
Slick lug design and downwards sloped case shape with brushed and polished sides.










4. Love the 5-sided hour indices especially the 12 marker.










Removing the rotor would've made the movement slimmer allowing for a lower profile case back. The "automatic" on the dial would be replaced with "24 Jewels" and set it apart from the regular Presage series.

Price is right but a part of me yearns for a 4Hz KS with similar dimensions.


----------



## MrDisco99

Looks great... love the 37mm size and the bracelet... the dial is beautiful.

But yeah... it's an expensive Presage... makes my SARB033 feel more valuable. Glad I only paid $300 for that.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Now you guys are making me rethink one lol. I’ve been leaning towards an Oris 65 glow on bracelet as my GADA.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Does anyone know what's the msrp in USD or CAD? There are no prices on the Canadian site, but I converted the JPY198,000 but sometimes it's off.


----------



## Kashoggi

bxtime said:


> A truly awful release from Seiko! I am a big Seiko fan but this watch release is very puzzling. It cheapens the King Seiko brand and is a giant f*ck you to anyone who bought the Limited Edition re-issue last year at over $3k.


That‘s what Seiko does.
Everybody knows that.
And I love them.


----------



## ahonobaka

It's often said that watches are about the community...Well IMO, watch people are the worst, and probably only into watches so they can complain 

Glad to see nothing has changed here. I'm a big fan of this release, as much as one can be without actually handling them yet.


----------



## daoster408

IG-Watchkin said:


> Sorry for my question, but I'm in watches for something like 6 years, especially Seiko, and I can't inderstand those people on social media and forums who complain ALL THE TIME about Seiko and the famous "higher prices - misaligned - that watch makes the precedent useless (sigh) - it should be like this, it should be like that" etc. I mean, what's the point ? If you don't like something, why spend so much time critisizing something instead of just stopping consuming that brand and dedicating yourself to another a stop whining for everything that doesn't meet your expectations ? Someone trully believe that complaining like rich kids (cause this is nothing more that luxury toys for adults, in the end) will make Seiko listen to you ?
> 
> I swear the question is sincere, I have hard time understanding this state of mind.


People just seem to miss the good ole days of SKX and SARBs punching above their weight. So now people keep on thinking that modern Seiko should be the same, not recognizing that it's not. Or maybe they recognize it, and don't like it, hence the constant complaints.

But I agree with you! 

99% of people who are in the market for watches won't give a damn what the movement of the new King Seiko is. I would guess even within the watch enthusiast community, 99% of them won't care much about movement either.

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

valuewatchguy said:


> let me refer you to my Seiko buying strategy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches**
> 
> 
> In this video... It also supports my argument 6R don't belong in $1,000 watches. Yikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


You do know that you don't have to buy anything you feel isn't worth it.

If it sells like garbage, Seiko will pull it and maybe relaunch with better specs next time.

I for one really think Spring drive needs to get in sub $3000 watches yesterday.... But Seiko doesn't listen to me 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Price

Put me in the camp that likes these new King Seikos. Not too thick in my opinion, and if it's like other Seikos it'll wear thinner than the specs would suggest. As for the 6R movement - maybe I'm just lucky but all of mine (4 currently) have been fine with accuracy (worst runs about +8 secs a day, best +4) so that is not an issue in my book. I can see adding the red dial model to my collection.


----------



## Tanker G1

Commisar said:


> I for one really think Spring drive needs to get in sub $3000 watches yesterday.... But Seiko doesn't listen to me


Nor should they if they want to maintain current asking prices of GS SD watches.


----------



## krayzie

Tanker G1 said:


> Nor should they if they want to maintain current asking prices of GS SD watches.


They can stop milking the 5R65/9R65 and just use the 9RA5 and 9R01 for GS. But to move 5R65 into cheap watches they'll need to figure out how to make them by robots.

This won't happen seeing how deep they are in with 6R and 6L. I mean remember when this tier of watches was 4S? They won't make that same "mistake" again lol!


----------



## Eyeshield25

For everyone that says it's $2000, it's not. It's $1,700 USD. With some discount you can probably bring it under $1500 which is quite decent.


----------



## Shining

Eyeshield25 said:


> For everyone that says it's $2000, it's not. It's $1,700 USD. With some discount you can probably bring it under $1500 which is quite decent.
> View attachment 16390544



1700$ and here in France 1700€ even if 1700$ is actually around 1500€.... joy


----------



## MrDisco99

$1500 is decent for a watch with a 6R movement?

Kinda crazy when you look at vintage KS and what other brands have to offer for that kind of money.


----------



## Eyeshield25

We're not in the ole SARB, SKX, SNK golden days anymore, Seiko has restrategize their brand so whether you like the price tag or not people will buy it today, tomorrow, and for many more years.


----------



## john_marston

Shining said:


> 1700$ and here in France 1700€ even if 1700$ is actually around 1500€.... joy


US retail prices generally don’t include sales tax. Whereas that’s €1700 incl 20% tax I assume


----------



## krayzie

IG-Watchkin said:


> I'm in watches for something like 6 years, especially Seiko, and I can't inderstand those people on social media and forums who complain ALL THE TIME about Seiko and the famous "higher prices - misaligned - that watch makes the precedent useless (sigh) - it should be like this, it should be like that" etc. I mean, what's the point ?


The simplest answer I can give you is because you are only in it for 6 years, and never saw what they used to be capable of offering.

Seiko is now behaving exactly like Ray-Ban and Oakley after Lux acquired them. If you saw what B&L and Oakley could make in the past it's hard to get excited about their current new releases at 3x the price.


----------



## ddaly12

Eyeshield25 said:


> For everyone that says it's $2000, it's not. It's $1,700 USD. With some discount you can probably bring it under $1500 which is quite decent.
> View attachment 16390544


This is an incredibly good looking re-issue of an all-time classic IMO. I own an original 44-9990, which a adore, and I may just get one of these too… they look fantastic. The lugs!!!! Gorgeous. Love the bracelet too. Who cares about the specs when it looks this good??? Wow. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1

Eyeshield25 said:


> We're not in the ole SARB, SKX, SNK golden days anymore, Seiko has restrategize their brand so whether you like the price tag or not people will buy it today, tomorrow, and for many more years.


How can you be sure? What you get for your money with Seiko is diminishing, that much is true. But $1,700 isn't casual watch buying. I'd argue what Seiko delivers for that $1,700 is very important to the success of the line, and that should include mechanical accuracy. These elements will certainly be the discussion points in this and many other Seiko 'value' threads very soon. As the first KS reissue has shown, this might not be an instant-success.




ddaly12 said:


> Who cares about the specs when it looks this good?


I know it was rhetorical, but I do.

6R doesn't belong in $1,000 watches, let alone $1,700 ones.


----------



## Bostok

One-Seventy said:


> The crystal is at least 1.5mm or maybe even 2mm of that, and it does have 100m WR, unlike the original. However, it's true that the proportions have changed; the original has a 3.37:1 diameter to thickness ratio; this new one is 3.06:1. Scandalous.
> 
> Comparables show that it's of similar proportions to other modern watches:
> 
> With its flat sapphire crystal, the Rolex OP36 is 11.7mm, with 100m WR (3.08:1). The Oris Big Crown 36 is also 11.7mm (3.08:1), although that only has 50m of WR. GS's own 37mm models are 13.3mm thick (a stocky 2.8:1). The Rado Golden Horse reissue (what that?) is 37mm across and only 10.9mm deep (3.39:1), although this forum has never shown any interest in that model.
> 
> If you want super thin, your only WISoption is a 36mm Nomos Club, 8.2mm thick. But that has a thin, flat sapphire crystal, flat printed dial, and manual winding. So if the ultimate in slimness is the primary objective, Nomos is the entire pack leader. You need JLC or Bvlgari to get thinner.
> 
> The original KS was apparently a hair under 11mm (Literally - 100 microns under). So 1.2mm - almost all of which appears to be in either the chunkier crystal or the more pronounced caseback - is enough to cause ructions. Same as it ever was!


It’s an interesting comparison and you could add the slightly larger Sinn 556i


----------



## IG-Watchkin

krayzie said:


> The simplest answer I can give you is because you are only in it for 6 years, and never saw what they used to be capable of offering.
> 
> Seiko is now behaving exactly like Ray-Ban and Oakley after Lux acquired them. If you saw what B&L and Oakley could make in the past it's hard to get excited about their current new releases at 3x the price.


Ok but that wasn't my point. I understand that in the glorious past of Seiko watches, you could buy an aligned SKX or a Sarb for the price of a piece of bread; everydoby knows that, but since the last 6 years I'm into watches, I can't stop reading people ALWAYS complaining about THE SAME F**@* things... Probably the same guys who said during those glorious days that "seiko is amazing bang for buck, they could easily sell those twice the price". My point is, what in the wolrd will it change that men into luxury toys keep coming to complain again and again about de the SAME things, always, apart rom spreading amazingly useless negativity (cause, you know, Seiko probably don't give a damn about those forum whinners) on every forums or instagram coms?

Sounds like a lost battle anyway.

(And sorry for my english )


----------



## yonsson

WatchHoliday said:


> are these new KS boutique only models? I got that answer from my AD


No. Boutique first, then ADs in June.


----------



## Tanker G1

Bostok said:


> It’s an interesting comparison and you could add the slightly larger Sinn 556i


Along the same vein and similar in price is the Monta Noble.

38.5 mm
9.7 mm thick
$1,760


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tanker G1 said:


> Along the same vein and similar in price is the Monta Noble.
> 
> 38.5 mm
> 9.7 mm thick
> $1,760


+
Quick adjust clasp
150m WR
Selitta SW300 movement


----------



## Saswatch

Tanker G1 said:


> Along the same vein and similar in price is the Monta Noble.
> 
> 38.5 mm
> 9.7 mm thick
> $1,760


That's the beauty of microbrands. They are loaded with specs and overall great bang for the money They would struggle to be competitive otherwise.

Only thing missing is a box-cut sapphire crystal which would increase the thickness but maybe better flat like this.


----------



## TraserH3

MrDisco99 said:


> $1500 is decent for a watch with a 6R movement?
> 
> Kinda crazy when you look at vintage KS and what other brands have to offer for that kind of money.


um no. 6R movement watches are. in ~$1100 range. $1700 is quite the jump and I don't see a reason for it. Includes 2 watch bands?


----------



## Watch Obsessive

I like the look of the new King Seikos. Shame they didn’t go with the KS logo at 6 like on the originals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1

Saswatch said:


> great bang for the money


Ironically, what brought me to Seiko, and sadly, an increasingly rare brand feature.


----------



## jazzy88

Couldn’t read through all of the comments but mostly in agreement that the lack of a 6L movement is a huge missed opportunity. (Edit: though the watch this was based on was not a hi-beat, the LE used the 6L.) It could make up for it if they release KS chronometers or a spring drive KS, but we shouldn’t hold our breaths and it is an insult to a series of watches that formerly shared movement families with GS. 

Other than that am pretty thrilled that they are reviving the line and love the idea of a light luxury mid point between Presage and GS. Hope to see the more “modern” case designs like the 56 Series I am currently wearing. I also expect the price of vintage models to go up as a result of this. 

It would also be nice if these are a hit and we see GS case sizes come into line with this series. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Tanker G1 said:


> Along the same vein and similar in price is the Monta Noble.
> 
> 38.5 mm
> 9.7 mm thick
> $1,760


WTF is a monta lol?


----------



## MrDisco99

SKYWATCH007 said:


> WTF is a monta lol?


It's stiff competition...






MONTA Watch | Swiss made tool, military and dive watches


MONTA is a recasted tribute to the tool, military and dive watches released in the 1950s & 60's. Utilizing only Swiss movements and Swiss manufacturers.



montawatch.com


----------



## john_marston

I agree jazzy. The movement is so-so (which I reckon Seiko knows they need some better movements in the $1000-$3k range), but other than that I think this is a cool release. The finishing & bracelet looks really nice.

As a whole, Seiko is doing great. People speak of '_hur durr back in my day Seiko blabla_'. But I much prefer newer releases. I look at most Seikos from the 90s and 00s and they look mass produced & boring. They were pumping out $100 watches like no tomorrow and gained a reputation for cheap (reliable) watches. It's good they're getting away from that.


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> Similar happened to me with the Four Seasons GS collection. I was pissed really pissed. I even wrote totally ignored emails to GS USA AND GS Japan about it. I don't agreee with what they did to me or you with the Alpinist.
> 
> But I'm here appreciating what they have done with a new KS release that is appreciably different than the 2020 model. And this isnt a LE. This is a good thing for the Seiko enthusiast community.
> 
> I may not be a buyer (for previously stated issues) but I can certainly appreciate a nice watch when it comes out. I am taking a buyer beware approach to future LE models though.


They do it over and over and over again so it shouldn’t have come as a surprise.


----------



## Saswatch

Tanker G1 said:


> Ironically, what brought me to Seiko, and sadly, an increasingly rare brand feature.


Orient is the new Seiko. Better jump on that bandwagon sooner than later because their prices are laughably low.

Tighter movement tolerances and personally, that may have translated the Mako2's out-of-the-box accuracy to about 0spd over a week of wearing or anytime I wear one for the matter. Their watch construction is at a higher level than Seiko (of 2000s-now) and they use screws to hold down the movement instead of friction spacers. No alignment concerns. Takes abuse and still comes out looking good.

The only cons I can think of are that the hand winding mechanism is rougher than expected. Their movements are 3Hz and roughly 40 hours of PR only. If you thought the NH35/36 looked dull, don't even bother with the F69xx series. Their dials designs are a fall cry from Seiko. The lume is weak because they don't seem to access to Seiko's Lumibrite. Sapphire crystals but lacking AR coating. The brand name seems outdated ... is this a rug or a murder mystery train? 

But they're cheap and high quality for the price.


----------



## spoolmakdays

Based on the history of KS competing with GS in an internal rivalry of sorts. Well, this is clearly no longer the case. I was shocked to see a 6r in this thing. For the price, I expect a 6l. I look down at my sarb which I paid $400 USD in like new condition, and all I can think is, I did good. At 1700 USD I'd go Swiss all the way. They provide better chronometry.


----------



## Bostok

King Seiko Band Simulator | Seiko Watch Corporation


This is the King Seiko band simulator page. You can check all watch and band combinations, search for dealers, and purchase watches online.




www.seikowatches.com





I must say I like it a lot, good work Seiko!


----------



## yonsson

To me it’s about legacy. The legacy of KS is GREAT timekeeping that’s surpassed the Swiss and GS design without the GS price.

To me it seems like they first decided to bring back KS and designed the watches. Then they set the price point which means they had to use the 6R35/31 to stay in that price bracket. This combo is complete disrespect for what KS stands for.

I understand they want to sell watches but these are not King SEIKOs, they are King Presage’s or whatever. Making a watch that looks like a King SEIKO doesn’t make it a King SEIKO (imho). +25/-15spd is not King SEIKO.


----------



## ddaly12

Bostok said:


> View attachment 16390914
> View attachment 16390915
> View attachment 16390916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King Seiko Band Simulator | Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> This is the King Seiko band simulator page. You can check all watch and band combinations, search for dealers, and purchase watches online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say I like it a lot, good work Seiko!


God that’s a sexy watch!!! When do they hit US ADs??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63

Thankfully the new KS is only 37mm case size or I'd want it at 40 or 42mm. The price is still ridiculous imo for a 6R, but alas that is Seiko nowadays. Great looking watch though.


----------



## john_marston

spoolmakdays said:


> Based on the history of KS competing with GS in an internal rivalry of sorts. Well, this is clearly no longer the case. I was shocked to see a 6r in this thing. For the price, I expect a 6l. I look down at my sarb which I paid $400 USD in like new condition, and all I can think is, I did good. At 1700 USD I'd go Swiss all the way. They provide better chronometry.


Although $1000~$2500 MSRP is a bit of an awkward place for the Swiss too, imo. 1700 you're still getting off the shelve stuff and what I perceive as mostly Chinese manufacturing, even the movements. I don't find Swiss particularly appealing until you go ~$3k and up (from Omega Tudor IWC etc). 

I like German brands in this price class, though. Stowa, Sinn, Nomos, etc.


----------



## keerola

I just hope they bury the stupid ”Presage” name and replace it with King Seiko.

This new one is ok. Not going to get it, but i like the looks. More please! More 6L35! More 45KS!


----------



## Davekaye90

Tanker G1 said:


> Along the same vein and similar in price is the Monta Noble.
> 
> 38.5 mm
> 9.7 mm thick
> $1,760


Monta is using the SW-300, which they regulate to within COSC (+/- 5). They also designed a new handset specifically for the Noble.


----------



## Tanker G1

Davekaye90 said:


> Monta is using the SW-300, which they regulate to within COSC (+/- 5). They also designed a new handset specifically for the Noble.


Yeah, I didn't want it to seem like I was promoting Monta in a Seiko thread, but the replies are doing it. It's just an example of what $1,700 can buy outside of Seiko. 

This brings up a need to point out that those reacting negatively to the pricing/reality of a 6R driven KS here are mostly Seiko fans, myself included. I have a watch box full of Seiko watches including a new SLA055 delivered yesterday. I love Seiko, but I'm not blind to what else is out there.


----------



## Davekaye90

john_marston said:


> Although $1000~$2500 MSRP is a bit of an awkward place for the Swiss too, imo. 1700 you're still getting off the shelve stuff and what I perceive as mostly Chinese manufacturing, even the movements. I don't find Swiss particularly appealing until you go ~$3k and up (from Omega Tudor IWC etc).
> 
> I like German brands in this price class, though. Stowa, Sinn, Nomos, etc.


Yeah, I'd generally agree with that. Mostly what you're getting around this price point from the Swiss is a pretty forgettable Longines, Rado, FC, Oris, B&M, Raymond Weil, maybe a discounted Tag. A little over $2K would get you a Tudor Royal....but then you'd have to look at the Tudor Royal you now own, and nobody wants that. 

I think that's why the 556 is so popular despite being so (IMO) ordinary - no one else is really trying all that hard either.


----------



## Davekaye90

I will say I am curious what the dial size is on these, and whether they can fit ~13mm hands. LA's GS style hands I think would be a big improvement over OEM, but they're made for 28.5mm dials and might be a tad too long.


----------



## timetellinnoob

Classic addition to the thread, this KS. =)

comments predictably ranging from 'this looks amazing i'm all in' and quickly to 'this is the most insulting watch Seiko has ever produced' in the blink of an eye lol. even some of the eventual 'why are you even here?' is included!

the last 24 hours have been a microcosm of this entire thread haha


----------



## SKYWATCH007

timetellinnoob said:


> Classic addition to the thread, this KS. =)
> 
> comments predictably ranging from 'this looks amazing i'm all in' and quickly to 'this is the most insulting watch Seiko has ever produced' in the blink of an eye lol. even some of the eventual 'why are you even here?' is included!
> 
> the last 24 hours have been a microcosm of this entire thread haha


We should tally up how many times people let us know that this movement is overpriced. 😅 I mean, as you're reading the comments and read that 1 out of every 5 is "this movement is overpriced." Why would you start typing that yourself??!!? 

At least were not arguing about cars like in the past...progress


----------



## Bostok

yonsson said:


> To me it’s about legacy. The legacy of KS is GREAT timekeeping that’s surpassed the Swiss and GS design without the GS price.
> 
> To me it seems like they first decided to bring back KS and designed the watches. Then they set the price point which means they had to use the 6R35/31 to stay in that price bracket. This combo is complete disrespect for what KS stands for.
> 
> I understand they want to sell watches but these are not King SEIKOs, they are King Presage’s or whatever. Making a watch that looks like a King SEIKO doesn’t make it a King SEIKO (imho). +25/-15spd is not King SEIKO.


I fully understand and agree, but even the most conservative enthusiasts must acknowledge that we’re living in a present where mechanical watches are mostly a piece of jewellery, fashion accessory, beautiful object, style declaration - etc, you name it - way before a highest precision time instrument.
Personally I couldn’t justify spending the money on a slightly more performant seiko movement or even Grand Seiko, you have lots of alternative there in the traditional swiss brands, within chronometer specifications.

I nevertheless love the retro elegance of this model with hopefully a great build quality, customisation options and the modern characteristics of a decent movement for a slightly premium price:


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tanker G1 said:


> This brings up a need to point out that those reacting negatively to the pricing/reality of a 6R driven KS here are mostly Seiko fans, myself included. I have a watch box full of Seiko watches including a new SLA055 delivered yesterday. I love Seiko, but I'm not blind to what else is out there.


----------



## valuewatchguy

timetellinnoob said:


> Classic addition to the thread, this KS. =)
> 
> comments predictably ranging from 'this looks amazing i'm all in' and quickly to 'this is the most insulting watch Seiko has ever produced' in the blink of an eye lol. even some of the eventual 'why are you even here?' is included!
> 
> the last 24 hours have been a microcosm of this entire thread haha



you forgot the part about the guys that come in after the fact with the scintillating analysis of the thread comments


----------



## alexd3498

john_marston said:


> Although $1000~$2500 MSRP is a bit of an awkward place for the Swiss too, imo. 1700 you're still getting off the shelve stuff and what I perceive as mostly Chinese manufacturing, even the movements. I don't find Swiss particularly appealing until you go ~$3k and up (from Omega Tudor IWC etc).
> 
> I like German brands in this price class, though. Stowa, Sinn, Nomos, etc.


I do really like the new aquaracer 300 though, could maybe get a used or very discounted superocean around there. Agreed about the Germans, could get an sar rescue timer or promare go, though they're very very different watches vs the new KS

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1

Took the stickers off this new Seiko today after testing the timing for 24 hrs.

+2 sec


----------



## ffnc1020

I think polished hands will suit this watch better. Curious if anyone will make them.


----------



## georgefl74

yonsson said:


> To me it seems like they first decided to bring back KS and designed the watches. Then they set the price point which means they had to use the 6R35/31 to stay in that price bracket.


A 6R15 was about 120$ new including Seiko's and trader's profit. A 6L35 would be maybe 100$ more, even less than that for the factory price. The crystal or the bracelet probably costs them more than the movement. It's just greed and misguided market positioning. they're looking at the ETA Powermatic on paper and think, yeah we got that covered.


----------



## Domo

Just from a marketing perspective, I'm really surprised they've revived the King Seiko as a sub-brand, and not just continue to use it as a one-off heritage model like in the past. "Grand Seiko" already has that sort of slightly odd hits-the-ear-wrong sound to it, "King Seiko" doubles down on it. Next Citizen will revive the "Glorious Citizen"


----------



## krayzie

MrDisco99 said:


> It's stiff competition...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MONTA Watch | Swiss made tool, military and dive watches
> 
> 
> MONTA is a recasted tribute to the tool, military and dive watches released in the 1950s & 60's. Utilizing only Swiss movements and Swiss manufacturers.
> 
> 
> 
> montawatch.com


Swiss Made in China? But then you can't hit real Made in Japan either without paying thru the roof.

I bet once you turnover the caseback on these new KS this is what it reads lmao!



























Seiko JDM with China parts :(


Hi, is this normal for the Seiko JDM models? I though they were Made in Japan.. here is my Sarx015 on one side of the case-back 'Made in Japan' is engraved. On the other side of the very same part 'Seiko Time Corp. CHINA case-r' Nothing against China, but a little of a disappointment, I...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## SKYWATCH007

krayzie said:


> Swiss Made in China? But then you can't hit real Made in Japan either without paying thru the roof.
> 
> I bet once you turnover the caseback on these new KS this is what it reads lmao!


I just checked out this monta watch. I'm about to sound like the 1000 posts before mine, " Why is it so expensive?" 😂

At least if you have an expensive s h itt y Seiko it's still a Seiko. My Grandpa had so many and they still run after 50+ years...


----------



## Lidija

anrex said:


> I was a big Seiko "Fan Boy," but no longer. Bought the European Alpinist limited, because the dial was so gorgeous; and paid a premium for it. Then, a few months along, they offer a non-limited edition with the same dial; and to make matters worse, they offer the watch with a bracelet and a lower price. That was my FU moment with Seiko. I look at limited editions a super big joke and a money grab. No longer a sucker, which I have not a bought a Seiko for over a year now.
> View attachment 16390067


what is the strap you have on this?


----------



## krayzie

SKYWATCH007 said:


> " Why is it so expensive?" 😂


I have no idea either but having said that...

This dude I went to school with his old man co-owned a factory that designed and made cases then assembled these "Swiss Made" watches in China. The movements do come from Chocoland but everything else are made across the border from Hong Kong. Then they sell them to these micro brands overseas. It's been like this at least since the 90's. Not absolutely knocking on Chinese parts but it's been like this for some time now with all the big brands you can think of; Seiko, Swatch, etc. Let's just say it made my friend fairly well off. I mean if they are serious about it and do a good job then they serve it right?

But you are right. At least a Seiko is a Seiko regardless where it's made at the end of the day lol!


----------



## valuewatchguy

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I just checked out this monta watch. I'm about to sound like the 1000 posts before mine, " Why is it so expensive?" 😂
> 
> At least if you have an expensive s h itt y Seiko it's still a Seiko. My Grandpa had so many and they still run after 50+ years...


if you haven’t handled in person it’s hard to explain. But their finishing and build quality is exceptional and their bracelet is arguably one of the best this side of a modern Rolex bracelet. They have earned the accolades they have gotten.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

I keep hearing Seiko's new KS line could be made and should be sold for much cheaper. I would like to see somebody build a dozen watches by ordering all the parts, assembling them, and then market and sell them so when someone posts a photo of it, we can all say how it is a garbage no-name not-even-a-microbrand watch.

Seiko price their watches according to what they believe is appropriate based on factors I am not, nor should I be, privy to so I will not be so arrogant as to say I know better. Is the ~$1700ish price too much for me? Yes, and that means it is not the watch for me right now, just like how a Tudor Black Bay Fifty-Eight is not the watch for me right now. They are still nice watches and I will not begrudge the watch, Seiko, or anyone who wants or buys one of the new King Seiko watches at their price.


----------



## Pongster

Bostok said:


> I fully understand and agree, but even the most conservative enthusiasts must acknowledge that we’re living in a present where mechanical watches are mostly a piece of jewellery, fashion accessory, beautiful object, style declaration - etc, you name it - way before a highest precision time instrument.
> Personally I couldn’t justify spending the money on a slightly more performant seiko movement or even Grand Seiko, you have lots of alternative there in the traditional swiss brands, within chronometer specifications.
> 
> I nevertheless love the retro elegance of this model with hopefully a great build quality, customisation options and the modern characteristics of a decent movement for a slightly premium price:
> View attachment 16391126


They did a no date KS reissue? Nice.

somehow, i am both sad and glad that i have retired from seiko collecting. So many good new stuff.


----------



## Shark-sandwich

Is the KS finishing, bracelet, and lack of a date really enough to justify 3x the cost of the 1959 alpinists like the Ginza? 6R35, lume, 200m w/r. Different aesthetics sure but it seems disproportionate. 

I still really want one.


----------



## Tanker G1

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I keep hearing Seiko's new KS line could be made and should be sold for much cheaper. I would like to see somebody build a dozen watches by ordering all the parts, assembling them, and then market and sell them so when someone posts a photo of it, we can all say how it is a garbage no-name not-even-a-microbrand watch.
> 
> Seiko price their watches according to what they believe is appropriate based on factors I am not, nor should I be, privy to so I will not be so arrogant as to say I know better. Is the ~$1700ish price too much for me? Yes, and that means it is not the watch for me right now, just like how a Tudor Black Bay Fifty-Eight is not the watch for me right now. They are still nice watches and I will not begrudge the watch, Seiko, or anyone who wants or buys one of the new King Seiko watches at their price.


I see few here asking for the price to be cheaper. I have no problem paying $1,700 or more for a watch if meets certain criteria, primarily timekeeping. In my experience, the 6R fails to meet even the $1,000 level. 

That's not me asking for it to be cheaper, it's me asking for it to be better.


----------



## john_marston

krayzie said:


> I have no idea either but having said that...
> 
> This dude I went to school with his old man co-owned a factory that designed and made cases then assembled these "Swiss Made" watches in China. The movements do come from Chocoland but everything else are made across the border from Hong Kong. Then they sell them to these micro brands overseas. It's been like this at least since the 90's. Not absolutely knocking on Chinese parts but it's been like this for some time now with all the big brands you can think of; Seiko, Swatch, etc. Let's just say it made my friend fairly well off. I mean if they are serious about it and do a good job then they serve it right?
> 
> But you are right. At least a Seiko is a Seiko regardless where it's made at the end of the day lol!


I think even the lower end movements aren’t really Swiss Made. SW200 is ubiquitous in China, every AliExpress brand uses them, and you can buy them by the hundreds off Alibaba? Why are they all there? Because they’re made there imo. I’ve read a couple of microbrands owners hint at a big Swiss movement being actually more Chinese, and I think it’s Sellita.

Also, I was in Switzerland again this month. A reminder that it’s literally the most expensive country to live in, and the wages are reflected. All these affordable ‘Swiss Made’ watches are just finding loopholes, microbrands and Tissots etc alike. $3k+ and maybe there’s some real Swiss Made going on. Below that it’s just Chinese with lipstick.

‘Made in Japan’ also obviously has its loopholes. But like Swiss made it at least represents some level of QC.


----------



## spoolmakdays

john_marston said:


> Although $1000~$2500 MSRP is a bit of an awkward place for the Swiss too, imo. 1700 you're still getting off the shelve stuff and what I perceive as mostly Chinese manufacturing, even the movements. I don't find Swiss particularly appealing until you go ~$3k and up (from Omega Tudor IWC etc).
> 
> I like German brands in this price class, though. Stowa, Sinn, Nomos, etc.


You do make a good point about the Germans. Yes, tremendous value for the quality of manufacturing. But, I was recently thinking about the new Doxa 600t. I know it's a diver, but you can get it for less than this with a ceramic bezel on bracelet. Very well manufactured with Sellita inside. This King should have a 6l in it, then it would perform on the level of a 2892, which you can get in the well made Mido Heritage Baroncelli for much less. The 6r is just not a consistent performer. My humble opinion only.


----------



## One-Seventy

krayzie said:


> Whoever keeps using that ugly font for the word automatic and that odd center spacing needs to be shot.


More mature words, right here on WUS! 

I guess they dropped the minimum age requirement to about nine?


----------



## One-Seventy

Joll71 said:


> And yet you're still here, browsing the new Seiko thread.


Yup, like the other organised trolls, still blasting away.


----------



## One-Seventy

Tanker G1 said:


> Yeah, I didn't want it to seem like I was promoting Monta in a Seiko thread, but the replies are doing it. It's just an example of what $1,700 can buy outside of Seiko.
> 
> This brings up a need to point out that those reacting negatively to the pricing/reality of a 6R driven KS here are mostly Seiko fans, myself included. I have a watch box full of Seiko watches including a new SLA055 delivered yesterday. I love Seiko, but I'm not blind to what else is out there.


I'd be ok considering a "Monta" as competition too, but despite being Swiss Made it's actually US-only, and that $1,760 becomes $2,400 by the time taxes, duties and shipping are added. There is no local agent to handle servicing or warranty requirements and if it has to go back and forth, the paperwork is _immense, _so a hard pass from me for this tiny micro that only sells in one market so far as I can tell_. _No wonder they're cheaper - distribution costs money! I can walk down the street and buy this Seiko.


----------



## Shark-sandwich

Just to chime in about the Germans at this price point, Wempe have a beautiful entry level automatic chronometer with an ETA movement for less than the KS.



https://www.wempe.com/en-gb/watches/wempe-glashuette-i-sa/zeitmeister-classic/zeitmeister-classic-automatic-wm140003



Having democratised fine watch ownership and then lost its status as the 'people's watch' to Apple, I think seiko will have to pay more attention to its enthusiast collectors with releases that cater to them (all the reisusses in the last few years).

However there isn't much use paying lip service to past icons if you miss the essence of the thing (in this case, KS fine movements/chronometry).


----------



## Davekaye90

alexd3498 said:


> I do really like the new aquaracer 300 though, could maybe get a used or very discounted superocean around there. Agreed about the Germans, could get an sar rescue timer or promare go, though they're very very different watches vs the new KS
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


I was thinking more in terms of Swiss dress/dressy watches in the $1-2K range, which are all kinda meh. $1-2Kish Swiss divers is a whole different ball game. Longines Hydroconquest, Rado Captain Cook, several Ball models, Raymond Weil Freelancer, Oris Aquis and Diver's 65, and Zodiac SSW are all very good watches. Squale's 50ATM and Sub-39 are just a bit under that, but very competitive as well.


----------



## Davekaye90

ffnc1020 said:


> I think polished hands will suit this watch better. Curious if anyone will make them.


Polished version:


----------



## Davekaye90

georgefl74 said:


> A 6R15 was about 120$ new including Seiko's and trader's profit. A 6L35 would be maybe 100$ more, even less than that for the factory price. The crystal or the bracelet probably costs them more than the movement. It's just greed and misguided market positioning. they're looking at the ETA Powermatic on paper and think, yeah we got that covered.


Elabore grade SW300s are ~$230-250 retail. If the 6L is much more than that, Seiko is doing something wrong.


----------



## Davekaye90

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I just checked out this monta watch. I'm about to sound like the 1000 posts before mine, " Why is it so expensive?" 😂
> 
> At least if you have an expensive s h itt y Seiko it's still a Seiko. My Grandpa had so many and they still run after 50+ years...


Having compared them, I think the Monta competes very well with a first generation Omega A-T. Comparable finishing, and I'd argue it has better dialwork, and certainly a better bracelet. Seiko should study Monta's bracelet so they can learn how to make them properly. Considering first gen A-Ts are $2500ish used, I think Monta makes a good case for themselves in terms of value. 

Distribution also goes the other way. If I want a JDM Seiko, I'm going to have to import it, pay customs on it, and until fairly recently most high-end GS servicing was Japan only.

If your Seiko is less than like $4K, most of it is coming from China or maybe Malaysia, despite the "Japan" on the dial and caseback.


----------



## alexd3498

Davekaye90 said:


> I was thinking more in terms of Swiss dress/dressy watches in the $1-2K range, which are all kinda meh. $1-2Kish Swiss divers is a whole different ball game. Longines Hydroconquest, Rado Captain Cook, several Ball models, Raymond Weil Freelancer, Oris Aquis and Diver's 65, and Zodiac SSW are all very good watches. Squale's 50ATM and Sub-39 are just a bit under that, but very competitive as well.


Ah this is very true, yeah at that price point nomos is my choice maybe a hanhart pioneer one, Swiss ones are def kinda meh 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020

Davekaye90 said:


> Polished version:


Nice, didn’t know these existed, thanks for linking these! Curious to see if they’re indeed too long for the spb KS.


----------



## krayzie

One-Seventy said:


> More mature words, right here on WUS!
> 
> I guess they dropped the minimum age requirement to about nine?


Sorry I meant jabbed like you wankers would say nowadays.


----------



## krayzie

john_marston said:


> I think even the lower end movements aren’t really Swiss Made. SW200 is ubiquitous in China, every AliExpress brand uses them, and you can buy them by the hundreds off Alibaba? Why are they all there? Because they’re made there imo. I’ve read a couple of microbrands owners hint at a big Swiss movement being actually more Chinese, and I think it’s Sellita.
> 
> Also, I was in Switzerland again this month. A reminder that it’s literally the most expensive country to live in, and the wages are reflected. All these affordable ‘Swiss Made’ watches are just finding loopholes, microbrands and Tissots etc alike. $3k+ and maybe there’s some real Swiss Made going on. Below that it’s just Chinese with lipstick.
> 
> ‘Made in Japan’ also obviously has its loopholes. But like Swiss made it at least represents some level of QC.


Interesting as my info has been at least a decade old so I'm not really up-to-date as my info source retired from the business a number of years back.

I digress but in Switzerland where some of my friends used to go there for business from time to time, the only really affordable meal there is chop suey for 6 Swiss Francs.

Even dropping in a screw at the final leg of the manufacturing process can be labeled as Made in Germany.

But idk about you guys, I purposely went for GS / one piece case Prospex / Spring Drive so that they are forced to go back to Japan for servicing, as I trust them to do a better job than their local overseas service points.


----------



## Davekaye90

Just finished at the mod shop, hopefully it might be back at home by Friday. I went with a 143 second hand as with rare exceptions I generally do not like two-tone handsets. I maintain that my version > the SBDC163, I don't know why Seiko picked that shade as IMO it doesn't match at all.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Saswatch said:


> 1. Handset is too broad and short. Looks very Presage which is good and bad but mostly bad for product differentiation and for the dial size.
> View attachment 16390217
> 
> .


It’s cuz the handset is straight outta this parts bin:


----------



## Watchyouloved

krayzie said:


> The simplest answer I can give you is because you are only in it for 6 years, and never saw what they used to be capable of offering.
> 
> Seiko is now behaving exactly like Ray-Ban and Oakley after Lux acquired them. If you saw what B&L and Oakley could make in the past it's hard to get excited about their current new releases at 3x the price.


Same can be said of Rimowa after LVMH bought them out…


----------



## ffnc1020

For those saying the KSK owners got screwed over, while I think the SPB KS looks nice on their own, the proportions aren’t quite as similar to the 44-9990 as the KSK.


----------



## Esoterix

Xhantos said:


> Automatic/mechanical wrist watches today are pure jewellery, why would anyone need more accuracy? And at what price? (Go quartz or use you mobile phone if you need such accuracy)
> 
> Some of us pretend we are living in the 60s and judge the watches by needs of those era, this is OK by me but I just wish they were aware of this.


LOL.

I suppose you also don’t know why anyone would need vinyl records, notebooks and fountain pens, or even physical books.

Maybe you should ask yourself why you, or anyone for that matter, needs ‘pure’ jewellery.

Anyhow, I saw this series this morning and I couldn’t help smiling at the genius of Seiko peddling this wack ass movement for even more money than the last time.

I tried the last King Seiko reissue and it’s not for me for a few reasons.

I was interested in the SBGW231 however, which is a perfect fit for me, but from photos, now I’m even more interested in the 267.

But when I have to reset the time every week on my SPB143 (it’s like -10 seconds daily) I say to myself, can I really give these jokers another dime??


----------



## timetellinnoob

valuewatchguy said:


> you forgot the part about the guys that come in after the fact with the scintillating analysis of the thread comments


not nearly as noteworthy


----------



## yonsson

john_marston said:


> I think even the lower end movements aren’t really Swiss Made. SW200 is ubiquitous in China, every AliExpress brand uses them, and you can buy them by the hundreds off Alibaba? Why are they all there? Because they’re made there imo. I’ve read a couple of microbrands owners hint at a big Swiss movement being actually more Chinese, and I think it’s Sellita.
> 
> Also, I was in Switzerland again this month. A reminder that it’s literally the most expensive country to live in, and the wages are reflected. All these affordable ‘Swiss Made’ watches are just finding loopholes, microbrands and Tissots etc alike. $3k+ and maybe there’s some real Swiss Made going on. Below that it’s just Chinese with lipstick.
> 
> ‘Made in Japan’ also obviously has its loopholes. But like Swiss made it at least represents some level of QC.


You are off topic again but the sw200 is indeed made in Switzerland. I’ve been to one of the factories that produces them ( La Chaux-de-Fonds - Suisse | Manufacture La Joux-Perret )


----------



## Winzzz

Hope they release the ks with more interesting movement and sapphire caseback in the future.raise the price to 2500 if they have to and im in


----------



## Xhantos

Esoterix said:


> LOL.
> 
> I suppose you also don’t know why anyone would need vinyl records, notebooks and fountain pens, or even physical books.
> 
> Maybe you should ask yourself why you, or anyone for that matter, needs ‘pure’ jewellery.
> ....


My point is something I've realized in recent years, it's not really about 'needs', for whatever reason, we like what we like, I just think we should be conciously aware of our position.

*[1]* I can pretend I'm living in 60s world and asses everything in that mindset, or, I can 'pretend' I'm living in 2020s and *[2] *still appreciate 60s objects as vintage or *[3]* like their re-created, re-interpreted versions as retro.


----------



## aks12r

Robotaz said:


> Whatever happened to Japanese pride and falling on the sword?!?
> 
> We need to hear of a Seiko manager jumping off of a building.


it's been over-taken by capitalisms' favourite quote & is now at the heart of every design choice for a Seiko watch.

"...if at first you don't succeed, try, try, and try again...."

😛


----------



## One-Seventy

Davekaye90 said:


> Having compared them, I think the Monta competes very well with a first generation Omega A-T. Comparable finishing, and I'd argue it has better dialwork, and certainly a better bracelet. Seiko should study Monta's bracelet so they can learn how to make them properly. Considering first gen A-Ts are $2500ish used, I think Monta makes a good case for themselves in terms of value.
> 
> Distribution also goes the other way. If I want a JDM Seiko, I'm going to have to import it, pay customs on it, and until fairly recently most high-end GS servicing was Japan only.


Aren't JDM Seikos just the same as the rest of the world's these days, but with different stock numbers?

Additionally, if you wanted a GS refinishing, you took it to a GS shop and they took care of it. There are no Monta dealers anywhere in the world, not even in their only retail market.


----------



## One-Seventy

krayzie said:


> Sorry I meant jabbed like you wankers would say nowadays.


Why not their whole families too? Stupid child.

At least this thread's been useful for identifying trolls and assorted other useless trash like this. In they go!

* _Splash_ *


----------



## krayzie

One-Seventy said:


> Why not their whole families too? Stupid child.
> 
> At least this thread's been useful for identifying trolls and assorted other useless trash like this. In they go!
> 
> * _Splash_ *


Like your cognitive dissonance?


----------



## krayzie

One-Seventy said:


> Additionally, if you wanted a GS refinishing, you took it to a GS shop and they took care of it.


Case refinishing is simply an optional service you can specify when the watch is being serviced with Seiko's service point in Japan, there's no specific "GS refinishing" or a "GS shop".

There's a very light polishing already as part of the standard service, subtle but noticeable when I got my SBGR001 back from servicing in 2017. The case and bracelet are marked as cleaned. The servicing cost and turnaround time for a mechanical watch is exactly the same whether it's a GS or a Prospex.


----------



## krayzie

Xhantos said:


> *[1]* I can pretend I'm living in 60s world and asses everything in that mindset, or, I can 'pretend' I'm living in 2020s and *[2] *still appreciate 60s objects as vintage or *[3]* like their re-created, re-interpreted versions as retro.


Well don't forget *[4] *can pretend Grand Seiko isn't actually Seiko.


----------



## kth316

Tanker G1 said:


> Took the stickers off this new Seiko today after testing the timing for 24 hrs.
> 
> +2 sec
> 
> View attachment 16391198


Since this seems to have gotten lost amidst “The Great KS Debate of 2022”…

Nice looking watch! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90

One-Seventy said:


> Aren't JDM Seikos just the same as the rest of the world's these days, but with different stock numbers?
> 
> Additionally, if you wanted a GS refinishing, you took it to a GS shop and they took care of it. There are no Monta dealers anywhere in the world, not even in their only retail market.


Not necessarily. There's no SPB versions of the Zimbe models for example. If you want one you have to import it. Seiko also has whole lines of watches that it does not sell outside of Japan. Uh...Monta is Monta's dealer. The closest GS shop is in Seattle, and it's a large multi-brand jeweler. I don't know that I would trust them with a polishing wheel on a GS.


----------



## 5oclockhero

Been reading the comments about the latest KS with great interest. I've recently got into Seiko and had bought a Sharp edge and Alpinist here in the UK for £600 each. I'm more than happy with the quality and accuracy (one is about -7spd and the other is +7spd !). I loved the looks and quality of the KS SJE083 when it landed but it just seemed too close in price to a GS for me. Now the non limited KS models have landed (at £1470 in the UK) and I find myself asking, what is that offering that my Alpinist or Sharp edge isn't? Surely the case should be fully polished and the dial and hands be a big step up from the Presage models to justify over twice the cost? I guess I want the 083 but at around the £2000 point. Is that so unrealistic? And no, nobody seems to be taking more than 20% off of 083's here either...


----------



## valuewatchguy

Price, movement, and historical significance issues not withstanding........this is a really good looking watch.


----------



## blr

1700 Euro for a watch with a 6R movement? No, thanks.
Back in 2017 I paid 400 Euro for a SARB033 with 6R15 movement. What exactly makes this over 4 times more expensive?


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Watchyouloved said:


> It’s cuz the handset is straight outta this parts bin:
> View attachment 16391829





Watchyouloved said:


> It’s cuz the handset is straight outta this parts bin:
> View attachment 16391829


There's a light blue version of this coming!


----------



## One-Seventy

Davekaye90 said:


> Not necessarily. There's no SPB versions of the Zimbe models for example. If you want one you have to import it. Seiko also has whole lines of watches that it does not sell outside of Japan. Uh...Monta is Monta's dealer. The closest GS shop is in Seattle, and it's a large multi-brand jeweler. I don't know that I would trust them with a polishing wheel on a GS.


So Monta has Monta's US website only, that's cool, Seiko has shops in about 150 countries and over 800 stores in the UK alone, where I can go and play with pretty much everything. But otherwise, ok yep the same


----------



## Davekaye90

One-Seventy said:


> So Monta has Monta's US website only, that's cool, Seiko has shops in about 150 countries and over 800 stores in the UK alone, where I can go and play with pretty much everything. But otherwise, ok yep the same


Monta will send you a dummy watch for a small refundable deposit so you can play with it at home for a couple of days and see if you like it enough to pull the trigger. In my area all you're going to find at local stores are quartz models, Seiko 5s, Turtles, Samurais, and maybe a few Cocktail Times. The closest dealer carrying high-end Prospex is about 3.5hrs away in Eugene.

Meanwhile, most of the Swatch Group brands, Oris, Breitling, Bell and Ross, FC, Tudor, and Tag I can go take a look at after a 20 minute drive. That's going to be the reality in most markets.


----------



## anrex

Lidija said:


> what is the strap you have on this?


I believe it's this one from Watchgecko.
ZULUDIVER Quick Release Sailcloth Waterproof Divers Watch Strap (watchgecko.com)


----------



## john_marston

blr said:


> 1700 Euro for a watch with a 6R movement? No, thanks.
> Back in 2017 I paid 400 Euro for a SARB033 with 6R15 movement. What exactly makes this over 4 times more expensive?


Why would anyone buy a 2500 Tudor when a 250 Tissot hosts the same base ETA? Because there’s more to a watch than movement. 
I imagine if you put a 033 next to this KS, the quality difference will be noticeable


----------



## Watchyouloved

SKYWATCH007 said:


> There's a light blue version of this coming!


Oh yeah I saw that! It has a blue Kira zuri type dial just like the recently released frost 62GS. I think light blue is the dial color of 2022! No more green


----------



## Watchyouloved

Everyone said Patek started the green trend of last year with the green dialed nautilus and now I think the Tiffany blue nautilus will start the light blue trend for this year. Grand Seiko and Seiko in general have a lot of special blue dial watches but light blue specifically back to back. I remember before green it was royal blue in 2020 lol


----------



## Watchyouloved

I wonder how nice the original silver dial would look with the genuine crocodile strap like the original reissue had and vintage inspired GS have 

also couldn’t help but notice the front facets of the lugs are brushed instead of polished like a dress watch should be. That will give it a bit of sporty look which idk if I like or hate lol


----------



## Watchyouloved

This is the first time Hodinkee is this late with an article on a new seiko 👀


----------



## Tanker G1

john_marston said:


> Why would anyone buy a 2500 Tudor when a 250 Tissot hosts the same base ETA? Because there’s more to a watch than movement.
> I imagine if you put a 033 next to this KS, the quality difference will be noticeable


Take this to its extreme. Would you buy a GS with a 6R in it?


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Watchyouloved said:


> Oh yeah I saw that! It has a blue Kira zuri type dial just like the recently released frost 62GS. I think light blue is the dial color of 2022! No more green


Have you heard anything when it'll be coming out? What's the model number?


----------



## Watchyouloved

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Have you heard anything when it'll be coming out? What's the model number?


No I haven’t. I think I only saw a pic of it on the forum. I don’t remember the model number or if it was even mentioned.


----------



## georgefl74

Tanker G1 said:


> Take this to its extreme. Would you buy a GS with a 6R in it?


Let me put it this way: I asked a local competent independent watchmaker how much would it cost me to have a Shogun serviced. Told him it was a 6R. He said: 'why bother? let it run for ten years if its running reasonably well (not losing like a minute per day) then we'll get a new movement and toss the old one.'

Bet no one said this for a KS movement.

That is very dissatisfying, knowing the movement inside your watch is crap.


----------



## john_marston

Tanker G1 said:


> Take this to its extreme. Would you buy a GS with a 6R in it?


If the price is right? Absolutely. I’m much more a case finishing, dial, hands, design etc before movement type of guy. As long as the movement is reliable, I care more about the rest. 
Likewise, I wouldn’t say no to a Tudor or Sinn with an entry ETA movement. GS starts at around 2500 so not too dissimilar.


----------



## Watchyouloved

I found this!


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Watchyouloved said:


> I found this!
> View attachment 16392708


Yea I dug it up also
*SBGW283*


----------



## Watchyouloved

Oh yeah found it here along with this green one SBGW283


----------



## krayzie

Tanker G1 said:


> Take this to its extreme. Would you buy a GS with a 6R in it?


Okay now what if the 6R is replaced with a Spring Drive. Would you still buy a GS with the same movement in it as the much lower tier watch?

Well it kinda happened before as there aren't any mechanical difference between the 5R65 and 9R65 aside from cosmetics. Then it goes back to how there's much more to a watch then the movement alone debate.


----------



## Watchyouloved

hodinky said:


> *SBGC247
> View attachment 16342750
> 
> SLGA013
> View attachment 16342752
> 
> 
> SBGW283
> View attachment 16342755
> 
> 
> SBGW285
> View attachment 16342756
> 
> SBGA473
> View attachment 16342757
> *


That black wood limited edition will be hot


----------



## yonsson

krayzie said:


> Case refinishing is simply an optional service you can specify when the watch is being serviced with Seiko's service point in Japan, there's no specific "GS refinishing" or a "GS shop".
> 
> There's a very light polishing already as part of the standard service, subtle but noticeable when I got my SBGR001 back from servicing in 2017. The case and bracelet are marked as cleaned. The servicing cost and turnaround time for a mechanical watch is exactly the same whether it's a GS or a Prospex.
> 
> View attachment 16392221


People should be happy they are not allowed to polish GS outside of Japan. I’ve seen some not so great polishing work being done on GS cases in USA.

A watchmaker friend of mine got back his SBGJ from polishing in Japan recently and at first he thought they had replaced the entire case because it was beaten up before and now looked like new. I’ve had similar experiences with polished GS cases being polished in Japan. They know their stuff!


----------



## yonsson

john_marston said:


> Why would anyone buy a 2500 Tudor when a 250 Tissot hosts the same base ETA? Because there’s more to a watch than movement.
> I imagine if you put a 033 next to this KS, the quality difference will be noticeable


Not the same movements either. There are different grades to ETA-movements….


----------



## valuewatchguy

Watchyouloved said:


> Oh yeah found it here along with this green one SBGW283



Where did you see those?


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> I’ve had similar experiences with polished GS cases being polished in Japan. They know their stuff!


I wonder if they just bring it back to Hayashi or Epson to get it done properly.


----------



## Watchyouloved

valuewatchguy said:


> Where did you see those?


Read my few comments posted after that one and one of them is a reply to the original poster. I saw them here and not anywhere else.


----------



## Tanker G1

krayzie said:


> Okay now what if the 6R is replaced with a Spring Drive. Would you still buy a GS with the same movement in it as the much lower tier watch?
> 
> Well it kinda happened before as there aren't any mechanical difference between the 5R65 and 9R65 aside from cosmetics. Then it goes back to how there's much more to a watch then the movement alone debate.


Hmmm...so the choices are:

average finishing with excellent timekeeping (15 sec per MONTH)
excellent finishing with poor timekeeping (15 sec per DAY)
Considering the purpose of a watch, yes I know my choice. I agree there's more to a watch than just the movement, but it sure starts there, for me at least.

30,000 ft view as my boss likes to say: GS and KS were competing divisions with timekeeping accuracy a huge part of their development and history. Now the King has a 6R.


----------



## BreadCrumbs

Having three lines of text with all different fonts really bother me


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tanker G1 said:


> 30,000 ft view as my boss likes to say: GS and KS were competing divisions with timekeeping accuracy a huge part of their development and history. Now the King has a 6R.


Seiko nerd history here....... If you go back to the entries of Suwa (Grand Seiko) and Daini (King Seiko) Neuchâtel observatory trials in Switzerland, you will see that Daini overtook Suwa towards the end of the trials. 1968 was the last year of the trials and it was ended 45 days after they started because some swiss manufacturers were submiting quartz into that catagory. After the suspension, Seiko instead submitted their mechanical movements to trials in Geneva. Those trials proved that Seiko, in fact, did have the best mechanical movements, with Daini’s outperforming all other mechanical movements.

1965 – Suwa: 114th, Daini: 124th
1966 – Daini: 9th, Suwa: 104th
1967 – Daini: 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, 13th, Suwa: 12th, 20th, 25th

and ultimatley it was the KS 4420 Chronometer movement that was incorprated into the iconic 44GS. 

So to @yonsson 's point this is a kick in the gut to the KS brand to put such a plebian movement into a KS branded watch. Far better to just call it a Presage Par Excellence or something.

And to the guy who asked why some people make such a big deal about things like movements and pricing and such, for some of us the the history of seiko is a story that we have gotten behind just like Omega with the moonwatch, or Rolex with the explorer and everest (I know, i know, i know.....), or Doxa and the Cousteau family. Its not only about checking boxes for specs and dividing by price for some people. 

Enjoy your time. (a lot of this info i posted is from a site called Beyond the Dial, he has a collectors guide on KS)


----------



## mi6_

Wow this thread is incredible. Everyone bashing the $1,700 price of a watch with the 6L31. I’m the first to admit that a few years ago I thought Seiko was crazy with their price increases. Looking back now, they clearly have justified their price increases. Many of their newer models are in high demand for the first 6 months to a year of release. Despite all the complaints, people are buying their watches at the higher price. Just look at the Solar SSC813 panda chronographs. Hard to find anywhere at MSRP currently. And this is a $675 quartz chronograph that is in high demand…. The same watch 5 years ago with a Hardlex crystal would have cost $250 USD.

Lets not forget that Seiko has brand heritage, does everything in-house, and is a master at designing a beautiful watch. Few companies can match Seiko on design and dial execution in my opinion. Sure they occasionally have some QC issues and their movements could be more accurate. But seriously we’re talking about automatic watches. If your watch runs +20 instead of +5 sp and it bothers you, you probably should be wearing a quartz watch. It’s not like it’s your only watch and you depend on its accuracy. Automatic watches are luxury toys in this day and age….

I also love the comparison against Monta. Monta is a microbrand company that sells directly to the consumer with no brand heritage or history whatsoever. No lay person outside of the watch community would ever have even heard of “Monta”. Not remotely comparable to Seiko who employs tens of thousands of people, has a global supply chain of distributors and dealer networks, goobal design and marketing departments and most importantly brand recognition, heritage and history. Not slagging Monta, as I’m sure they make a nice watch that is a good value, but its not remotely a fair comparison to Seiko.

These new King Seiko’s are beautiful watches, well sized with a good enough movement for the majority of consumers. Lets all admit that even most of you complainers will likely pick one up at some point in the future. These new King Seiko models will be very popular, even at $1700 USD and despite the “worst movement in watchmaking history”, the infamous 6R31. The 6R31 is probably ridiculously more accurate and reliable than any vintage King Seiko movement.


----------



## valuewatchguy

mi6_ said:


> The 6R31 is probably ridiculously more accurate and reliable than any vintage King Seiko movement.


----------



## Tanker G1

mi6_ said:


> Looking back now, they clearly have justified their price increases.





mi6_ said:


> Sure they occasionally have some QC issues and their movements could be more accurate.


Which is it? 

From my view, it can't be both.


----------



## GregoryD

Watchyouloved said:


> This is the first time Hodinkee is this late with an article on a new seiko 👀


Hodinkee's been late on a lot of recent releases. I think they're fully into lifestyle mag territory, and less about news and new releases. Monochrome and Fratello are much better for news, imo, and often have better photography than Hodinkee.


----------



## Shining

valuewatchguy said:


>


When you buy a seiko from an AD the movement acuracy is like a lotery. I think the problem is not that the movement is inacurate. The real problem is Seiko doesn't tune it right.


----------



## mi6_

Tanker G1 said:


> Which is it?
> 
> From my view, it can't be both.


It is both. You rarely hear about a Seiko movement outright failing, so they’re definitely reliable. On the other hand you only hear from those with poor accuracy in their 6R movement. Most people have 6R that run well within specs. Internet forums do not represent the real world performance, reliability and durability of a watch movement. I’ve owned 5-6 4R35/36, 3 6R15 and 2 6R35. Not one has ever ran worse than +/- 15 SPD. On the other hand I had an ETA 2892 that outright failed in its first year of ownership. Doesn’t mean all ETA’s are bad, I just got a lemon.


----------



## yonsson

Shining said:


> When you buy a seiko from an AD the movement acuracy is like a lotery. I think the problem is not that the movement is inacurate. The real problem is Seiko doesn't tune it right.


It’s both, The 6R35 have such great differences between positions that’s it’s no point in spending the time to regulate it. Multiple friends of mine and myself have sent in SPB143/149 watches because they had rubbish timekeeping. Did they regulate the movements? No, they all got replacement movements.

In my experience, the 6R15 has less positional variances. I have regulated a few 6R15 myself and while not fantastic they keep time better than the 6R35. I’m not a watchmaker so I can’t say if it’s because of the hairsprings or if it’s because the long power reserve delivers power unpredictability.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

I think we've beaten the dead horse enough.

Are there any NEW-er SEIKO RELEASES?


----------



## galvinw

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I think we've beaten the dead horse enough.
> 
> Are there any NEW-er SEIKO RELEASES?


See you all next year when Seiko introduces the Lord Matic Re-Interpretation!


----------



## Roko's Basilisk

mi6_ said:


> If your watch runs +20 instead of +5 sp and it bothers you, you probably should be wearing a quartz watch.


This is a really strange view, in my opinion. For me, a big part of being interested in mechanical watches is being interested in the engineering, construction, materials, quality, and performance of the movements. Honestly I find it weird when people are into mechanical watches yet DON'T care much about how the movements perform.


----------



## Watchyouloved

I’m really loving all these alpinists Seiko made with the same movement as the king 😈 That comment was for fun haha but seriously love all the diff colors/straps on such a tool looking mountain watch or field watch. Hopefully some new colors come out


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Watchyouloved said:


> I’m really loving all these alpinists Seiko made with the same movement as the king 😈 That comment was for fun haha but seriously love all the diff colors/straps on such a tool looking mountain watch or field watch. Hopefully some new colors come out
> View attachment 16393176


I've always loved the Alpinists. Just my opinion, but the Hodinkee blue one was the nicest in terms of design without the cyclops. The only thing I would change is the polished bezel into brushed to give it a tiny bit more tool-ish look. 
I wonder what new colours they'll bring this year.






This is a great video. He also thins out the watch by adding a 017 caseback.


----------



## Xhantos

GregoryD said:


> Hodinkee's been late on a lot of recent releases. I think they're fully into lifestyle mag territory, and less about news and new releases. Monochrome and Fratello are much better for news, imo, and often have better photography than Hodinkee.


Totally agreed. Just captured this... My eyes are bleeding Royal Oak.


----------



## Watchyouloved

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I've always loved the Alpinists. Just my opinion, but the Hodinkee blue one was the nicest in terms of design without the cyclops. The only thing I would change is the polished bezel into brushed to give it a tiny bit more tool-ish look.
> I wonder what new colours they'll bring this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great video. He also thins out the watch by adding a 017 caseback.











Oh yeah the Hodinkee blue is my favorite one. I also love the green of the original 017 and the ice glacier blue with the green strap is also killer. I know everyone is crazy for the white dial with black strap “ghost” but I love the spb123 with the champagne sunburst dial, gold indices, and awesome green strap.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Xhantos said:


> Totally agreed. Just captured this... My eyes are bleeding Royal Oak.
> 
> View attachment 16393193


Yeah I just saw that! Too many Royal Oak posts everywhere at once


----------



## Xhantos

Roko's Basilisk said:


> This is a really strange view, in my opinion. For me, a big part of being interested in mechanical watches is being interested in the engineering, construction, materials, quality, and performance of the movements. Honestly I find it weird when people are into mechanical watches yet DON'T care much about how the movements perform.


Sorry for car analogy in advance. 

Lets say you love cars with steam engines (just like mechanical watches with antiquated, obsolete technology) and you happen to have a car with a steam engine. Obviously you may appreciate the tech as what it was for the day but not comparable to the engines we have today. For a museum piece, you'd care about the performance of the engine but for a car that you will actually use, the engine may as well not be steam powered.

You may not agree with all that but at least it should help understanding other point of views.


----------



## Roko's Basilisk

Xhantos said:


> Sorry for car analogy in advance.
> 
> Lets say you love cars with steam engines (just like mechanical watches with antiquated, obsolete technology) and you happen to have a car with a steam engine. Obviously you may appreciate the tech as what it was for the day but not comparable to the engines we have today. For a museum piece, you'd care about the performance of the engine but for a car that you will actually use, the engine may as well not be steam powered.
> 
> You may not agree with all that but at least it should help understanding other point of views.


I think my issue with this line of logic is that I don't consider mechanical watches to be "antiquated, obsolete technology." This idea comes up frequently, but I don't agree with it. Mechanical watches offer real, meaningful (to me at least) benefits over quartz watches and smart watches. With a mechanical watch you don't have to worry about the battery dying unexpectedly, you don't have to regularly plug it in to charge it, etc. Also, if cared for, mechanical watches can last decades or more. This really appeals to me as someone who doesn't like buying disposable products that you have to replace every few years. If steam-powered cars offered enough benefits I cared about over gas-powered cars (and were readily available), I'd probably buy one, and if I bought one I'd definitely care about its performance.


----------



## yonsson

Watchyouloved said:


> View attachment 16393195
> 
> Oh yeah the Hodinkee blue is my favorite one. I also love the green of the original 017 and the ice glacier blue with the green strap is also killer. I know everyone is crazy for the white dial with black strap “ghost” but I love the spb123 with the champagne sunburst dial, gold indices, and awesome green strap.
> View attachment 16393199


That’s another watch line where we can talk about downgrading. From 4S to 6R15 to 6R35, and most people just eat it up.

Discuss in groups of three and let’s meet up again tomorrow morning to review your conclusions.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

yonsson said:


> That’s another watch line where we can talk about downgrading. From 4S to 6R15 to 6R35, and most people just eat it up.
> 
> Discuss in groups of three and let’s meet up again tomorrow morning to review your conclusions.


Let's all go on a field trip to visit the Seiko Factory and then we can share ideas!


----------



## yonsson

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Let's all go on a field trip to visit the Seiko Factory and then we can share ideas!


I am definitely game! There’s probably a few non English speaking SEIKO employees in Japan I haven’t offended yet.


----------



## krayzie

Roko's Basilisk said:


> If steam-powered cars offered enough benefits I cared about over gas-powered cars (and were readily available), I'd probably buy one, and if I bought one I'd definitely care about its performance.


Nah cuz Toyota already had a gas turbine prototype back in the 80's, the engine would never stop spinning at idle and loud af lol!

I grew up wearing disposable low beat mechanical 3 handers from Swatch (first the 23 jewels ones then later the 21 jewels variant). If worn almost daily they only lasted about 5 years before seizing up. The Seiko 7002 low beat diver on the other hand ran 15 years straight without a problem. Never really cared about accuracy back then, just that the sweeping seconds hand was really cool!

So think how many avg joes these days are buying 6R Seikos. All probably like when I was a lot younger not caring about accuracy so much, just the style and that cool sweeping seconds hand.


----------



## Roko's Basilisk

krayzie said:


> Nah cuz Toyota already had a gas turbine prototype back in the 80's, the engine would never stop spinning at idle and loud af lol!
> 
> I grew up wearing disposable low beat mechanical 3 handers from Swatch (first the 23 jewels ones then later the 21 jewels variant). If worn almost daily they only lasted about 5 years before seizing up. The Seiko 7002 low beat diver on the other hand ran 15 years straight without a problem. Never really cared about accuracy back then, just that the sweeping seconds hand was really cool!
> 
> So think how many avg joes these days are buying 6R Seikos. All probably like when I was a lot younger not caring about accuracy so much, just the style and that cool sweeping seconds hand.


I get it! And it's no problem at all to throw 6Rs into watches at lower price points marketed to people just getting into watches, but putting them into a King Seiko branded watches at this price point is just a head scratcher to me. Obviously Seiko can do whatever it wants, but this movement in this watch at this price is unacceptable to me, so I won't buy it.


----------



## georgefl74

yonsson said:


> It’s both, The 6R35 have such great differences between positions that’s it’s no point in spending the time to regulate it. Multiple friends of mine and myself have sent in SPB143/149 watches because they had rubbish timekeeping. Did they regulate the movements? No, they all got replacement movements.
> 
> In my experience, the 6R15 has less positional variances. I have regulated a few 6R15 myself and while not fantastic they keep time better than the 6R35. I’m not a watchmaker so I can’t say if it’s because of the hairsprings or if it’s because the long power reserve delivers power unpredictability.


It's probably the hairspring. Seiko service are taught not to mess with them at all, they arrive factory sealed if ever, 99% of gross inaccuracy instances the movement travels upstream and gets a new hairspring or most likely gets tossed in the parts bin, robots can't fix movements yet.


----------



## Esoterix

Xhantos said:


> My point is something I've realized in recent years, it's not really about 'needs', for whatever reason, we like what we like, I just think we should be conciously aware of our position.
> 
> *[1]* I can pretend I'm living in 60s world and asses everything in that mindset, or, I can 'pretend' I'm living in 2020s and *[2] *still appreciate 60s objects as vintage or *[3]* like their re-created, re-interpreted versions as retro.


I’m genuinely not trying to be disrespectful here but I’m not sure I follow your point.

I understand what you mean when you say “we like what we like” and this enthusiasm is not driven by ‘needs’. 

So why the difficulty in understanding that some folks ‘like’ accurate mechanical watches?

Not sure what any of this has to do with pretending to live in the 60s. Are you saying that mechanical watches are vintage 60s objects?

Btw accurate movements are readily available in the 2020s. I have a watch, which I purchased in 2020, with a manual wind Sellita movement which costs under a couple hundred dollars and gains like 2-3 seconds daily.


----------



## Esoterix

Davekaye90 said:


> Monta will send you a dummy watch for a small refundable deposit so you can play with it at home for a couple of days and see if you like it enough to pull the trigger.


Now that is truly impressive!!! 

Thanks for sharing that Dave!


----------



## Davekaye90

Esoterix said:


> I’m genuinely not trying to be disrespectful here but I’m not sure I follow your point.
> 
> I understand what you mean when you say “we like what we like” and this enthusiasm is not driven by ‘needs’.
> 
> So why the difficulty in understanding that some folks ‘like’ accurate mechanical watches?
> 
> Not sure what any of this has to do with pretending to live in the 60s. Are you saying that mechanical watches are vintage 60s objects?
> 
> Btw accurate movements are readily available in the 2020s. I have a watch, which I purchased in 2020, with a manual wind Sellita movement which costs under a couple hundred dollars and gains like 2-3 seconds daily.


What's unfortunate is that you have to put up with the modern foibles that Seiko has, and I say that as a fan. I'm personally not bothered by the terrible bezel alignment and crap bracelets for example, but I get why people would be turned off by that. It's personally not critical to me that most of my watches are super accurate because I have seven of them and only wear each one usually for a few days at a time, so I'm often resetting them all regardless. If someone only has one or two watches though that they were day in and day out, I certainly understand being annoyed that Seiko is charging nearly $2K for what's basically a PM80 competitor, especially when Longines has some Chronometers for that sort of money.


----------



## Xhantos

Esoterix said:


> I’m genuinely not trying to be disrespectful here but I’m not sure I follow your point.
> 
> I understand what you mean when you say “we like what we like” and this enthusiasm is not driven by ‘needs’.
> 
> So why the difficulty in understanding that some folks ‘like’ accurate mechanical watches?
> 
> Not sure what any of this has to do with pretending to live in the 60s. Are you saying that mechanical watches are vintage 60s objects?
> 
> Btw accurate movements are readily available in the 2020s. I have a watch, which I purchased in 2020, with a manual wind Sellita movement which costs under a couple hundred dollars and gains like 2-3 seconds daily.


Of course you can like accurate mechanical watches (I do), but someone else might like watches with red dials. What I say is, today in 2022, *both of these have equal weight and validity* (from an objective point of view). If we were living in the 60s, and we needed watches as tools then accuracy would be more important point of concern than the dial color.


----------



## noenmon

I don't care if the movement is accurate or not, but King Seiko is just a really stupid name. I'm not going to spend money on that. I'll wait for the Princess Prospex.


----------



## One-Seventy

mi6_ said:


> These new King Seiko’s are beautiful watches, well sized with a good enough movement for the majority of consumers. Lets all admit that even most of you complainers will likely pick one up at some point in the future. These new King Seiko models will be very popular, even at $1700 USD and despite the “worst movement in watchmaking history”, the infamous 6R31. The 6R31 is probably ridiculously more accurate and reliable than any vintage King Seiko movement.


Yup. Apart from the usual whiners fingering themselves through their pockets at the delicious prospect of another Seiko they can squeal about, İ think a lot of people will be queuing up for this. It's a bit small for me but I like the looks more than the original.

Yes, the point about the angry whiney types buying one anyway - extra points for moaning, flouncing off and saying they're done with Seiko but still hanging around the forum like a bad smell - made me laugh!


----------



## Tickstart

The blood red newKS looks nice, but man is that case a chonker. Makes my SBBN tuna look restrained.


----------



## krayzie

One-Seventy said:


> Yup. Apart from the usual whiners fingering themselves through their pockets at the delicious prospect of another Seiko they can squeal about, İ think a lot of people will be queuing up for this. It's a bit small for me but I like the looks more than the original.
> 
> Yes, the point about the angry whiney types buying one anyway - extra points for moaning, flouncing off and saying they're done with Seiko but still hanging around the forum like a bad smell - made me laugh!


Yea we need more Seiko apologists like you to soak up the smell.


----------



## Cosmodromedary

mi6_ said:


> The 6R31 is probably ridiculously more accurate and reliable than any vintage King Seiko movement.


This here is the missing piece of the puzzle that is stopping you from seeing what others are seeing.

Late 60s / early 70s King + Grand Seikos are desirable for 2 reasons: the clean Taro Tanaka "Grammar of Design", and obscenely excellent movements. After a service to freshen them up, those vintage movements are flat out waaaaay better than the 6R. More accurate, slimmer, historically significant, and born of fierce competitive spirit.

This reissue on the other hand is like if Ford made a reissue of a classic 60s Mustang, keeping the bodywork mostly per original, but put a 1.5L Fiesta engine in it, still insited on calling it a Mustang, and charged more for it that a nice condition '68.

I don't hate it. But it sullies the KS name, using it in bad faith to justify the high pricing. Its a product of marketing, not horology. The way I see it, they should either develop a new movement if they want to actually re-launch KS, or call a presage a presage and price it so.


----------



## One-Seventy

Tickstart said:


> The blood red newKS looks nice, but man is that case a chonker. Makes my SBBN tuna look restrained.


Same as a DateJust, about whose case thickness no-one has complained. 0.4mm in it:



















Tuna


----------



## blr

Cosmodromedary said:


> This here is the missing piece of the puzzle that is stopping you from seeing what others are seeing.
> 
> Late 60s / early 70s King + Grand Seikos are desirable for 2 reasons: the clean Taro Tanaka "Grammar of Design", and obscenely excellent movements. After a service to freshen them up, those vintage movements are flat out waaaaay better than the 6R. More accurate, slimmer, historically significant, and born of fierce competitive spirit.
> 
> This reissue on the other hand is like if Ford made a reissue of a classic 60s Mustang, keeping the bodywork mostly per original, but put a 1.5L Fiesta engine in it, still insited on calling it a Mustang, and charged more for it that a nice condition '68.
> 
> I don't hate it. But it sullies the KS name, using it in bad faith to justify the high pricing. Its a product of marketing, not horology. The way I see it, they should either develop a new movement if they want to actually re-launch KS, or call a presage a presage and price it so.


My thoughts, exactly. Very well said sir!


----------



## sidewindingroads

Indeed. Once going toe to toe with grand seiko and now reduced to a 6r movement and not even a hi beat? My ks45 is kicking in its grave! This is an insult to the brand itself.. But that said, seiko is making the ks brand much more accessible to the wider audience hence maybe that's for the better in the grand scheme of things? The more the people get to know about King seiko, the better they can appreciate the history. Then they might get a whirlpool or a cookie next time ;] 

Sent from my LE2120 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCWU

more and more rip off from Seiko and GS 2022 😝
cheap movement and higher price

KSK





Even SLA055 on sale on ebay for 27% off US list


----------



## BreadCrumbs

I decided to buy the 2020 reissue instead. Too many things to nitpick with this new release that I probably couldn't cope with for $1700. Time to eat instant ramen for a year again


----------



## Davekaye90

Cosmodromedary said:


> This here is the missing piece of the puzzle that is stopping you from seeing what others are seeing.
> 
> Late 60s / early 70s King + Grand Seikos are desirable for 2 reasons: the clean Taro Tanaka "Grammar of Design", and obscenely excellent movements. After a service to freshen them up, those vintage movements are flat out waaaaay better than the 6R. More accurate, slimmer, historically significant, and born of fierce competitive spirit.
> 
> This reissue on the other hand is like if Ford made a reissue of a classic 60s Mustang, keeping the bodywork mostly per original, but put a 1.5L Fiesta engine in it, still insited on calling it a Mustang, and charged more for it that a nice condition '68.
> 
> I don't hate it. But it sullies the KS name, using it in bad faith to justify the high pricing. Its a product of marketing, not horology. The way I see it, they should either develop a new movement if they want to actually re-launch KS, or call a presage a presage and price it so.


If King Seiko showed up to the observatory trials with a 6R, they'd still be allowed in. I think that's what people are missing about what these watches were, and they only further expose Seiko's movement problems. 

Compare these to Citizen's new Series 8 watches. Citizen could've just shoved the factory version of the 9015 in there, charged $1500 anyway because the suckers will still buy it. They didn't do that. They made a new movement instead, the Cal 0950 which is 4.1mm thick, and -5/+10. Citizen barely bothers with mechanical movements at all, but they felt it necessary to make something entirely new for their $2k-ish sports watches. 

If these had a movement like that, running at 4hz and competing well with SW300s, with a mm of case height shaved off thanks to the thinner movement, I think there would be no complaints, even at $2k. Instead of doing that, it feels like the thought process instead was what's the absolute maximum we can get away with charging while putting in no effort on the movement? Maybe if we call them King Seikos we can use nostalgia to try and squeeze a few more pennies out.


----------



## Saswatch

Tickstart said:


> The blood red newKS looks nice, but man is that case a chonker. Makes my SBBN tuna look restrained.


The SBBN is 14mm thick and doesn't have a crystal that juts over the case. Am I missing something?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

New apples at retail price do not offer the same value as the discontinued or discounted gray market oranges I am used to. Because watch brands do not release models that satisfy my wishes and means, I must live with constant disappointment and self-loathing which often manifests into smug sarcasm.

I think the new King Seiko line is "pretty enough" but were I to purchase one, it will only delay or derail my effort to move upmarket.


----------



## MKN

Mr. James Duffy said:


> New apples at retail price do not offer the same value as the discontinued or discounted gray market oranges I am used to. Because watch brands do not release models that satisfy my wishes and means, I must live with constant disappointment and self-loathing which often manifests into smug sarcasm.
> 
> I think the new King Seiko line is "pretty enough" but were I to purchase one, it will only delay or derail my effort to move upmarket.


Am I reading this right: everyone is whining but you are slightly too fancy to care about this watch? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35

I wish they put a 4420 there. The one at 18.000 bph.


----------



## blr

6L35 said:


> I wish they put a 4420 there. The one at 18.000 bph.


You mean the one they stopped making over half a century ago?


----------



## 6L35

blr said:


> You mean the one they stopped making over half a century ago?


I'm all in for the rich history and heritage of King Seiko.


----------



## blr

6L35 said:


> I'm all in for the rich history and heritage of King Seiko.


That's great. Get a real one then. You'll get a real piece of Seiko history, cheaper to boot.
Oh, and just as a bonus, it will run with better accuracy than the new one.


----------



## Watchyouloved

As much of a ripoff as this new king Seiko line seems to be for most, I can’t think of anything decent from the Swiss for $1700. You’d have to spend twice that to get something decent and attractive like a Tudor and that’s when you get a good movement as well.

I will say I’m sure the quality and finishing on these new kings will be of equal value or better than the Tudor since it has zaratsu polishing and the like. I’m positive if Seiko threw in a nicer movement they would charge (if not close to) about double.


----------



## Watchyouloved

The way I look at it is the same way I look at base model Porsche’s. It’s not the engine it’s the overall driving dynamics and quality that you’re paying for at that price. You’re not buying a crappy base model, you’re buying a Turbo without the HP but with all of the same driving dynamics, quality, finishing, and handling prowess.

So I ask this question, what if they made 2 king seiko’s one with the 6L movement and one with the 6R movement. One costs $3300 and one costs $1700. You’re saving roughly half your money for that engine sacrifice but you’re getting the same overall package. I think it’s a pretty good deal since I’m sure the casework is the same as the SJE

apologize in advance for the car reference lol but a reviewer said it so well when he was comparing a turbo model to a base model Porsche


----------



## blr

Watchyouloved said:


> As much of a ripoff as this new king Seiko line seems to be for most, I can’t think of anything decent from the Swiss for $1700. You’d have to spend twice that to get something decent and attractive like a Tudor and that’s when you get a good movement as well.


Anything with the base Powermatic 80 and up will be better than any 6R. These come with much, much better factory regulation and better positional variance as well. If Seiko engineers think that the 6R35 is the answer to Powermatic 80, they are a bit off. Not to talk that you can get COSC certified chronometers powered by PM80, starting from half the price of the new King Seiko. 
And 1700 price is the territory of Swiss brands like Oris, Longines and Rado. If these are not decent, I cannot see how a Seiko with a disposable movement is.


----------



## Bostok

blr said:


> Anything with the base Powermatic 80 and up will be better than any 6R. These come with much, much better factory regulation and better positional variance as well. If Seiko engineers think that the 6R35 is the answer to Powermatic 80, they are a bit off. Not to talk that you can get COSC certified chronometers powered by PM80, starting from half the price of the new King Seiko.
> And 1700 price is the territory of Swiss brands like Oris, Longines and Rado. If these are not decent, I cannot see how a Seiko with a disposable movement is.


 Specifically, for a retro look, size less than 38mm , 100m WR, on a bracelet what precise model do you recommend for the maximum price of 1700 euros?


----------



## Watchyouloved

blr said:


> Anything with the base Powermatic 80 and up will be better than any 6R. These come with much, much better factory regulation and better positional variance as well. If Seiko engineers think that the 6R35 is the answer to Powermatic 80, they are a bit off. Not to talk that you can get COSC certified chronometers powered by PM80, starting from half the price of the new King Seiko.
> And 1700 price is the territory of Swiss brands like Oris, Longines and Rado. If these are not decent, I cannot see how a Seiko with a disposable movement is.


I would argue that the finishing on the king seiko will be better than oris, longings, or rado offerings. The detail on the king seiko is pretty impressive. The markers alone look like they’re worth 10x the price.


----------



## Watchyouloved

From what I understand the 6R31 is a different movement from the 6R35 and it’s not just the 6R35 without the date function, it has some other differences as well.

So far I only see the 6R31 movement being used in 2 seiko models, an equally expensive Presage model “Castle in the sky” limited edition and another even more expensive presage model.

also there doesn’t seem to be much information on the 6R31 online either.


----------



## blr

Bostok said:


> Specifically, for a retro look, size less than 38mm , 100m WR, on a bracelet what precise model do you recommend for the maximum price of 1700 euros?


Your question was already answered, why do you keep posting it?
Just to answer it for the forth time (in the form asked today): NOS SARB 033/35 for half the price or a bit more. A reminder of the times when Seiko still made good value for money watches.
Alternatively (Swiss) Certina Ref: C001.407.11.037.00. I measured mine (dark grey dial version) at 37.6 mm.


----------



## Bostok

blr said:


> Anything with the base Powermatic 80 and up will be better than any 6R. These come with much, much better factory regulation and better positional variance as well. If Seiko engineers think that the 6R35 is the answer to Powermatic 80, they are a bit off. Not to talk that you can get COSC certified chronometers powered by PM80, starting from half the price of the new King Seiko.
> And 1700 price is the territory of Swiss brands like Oris, Longines and Rado. If these are not decent, I cannot see how a Seiko with a disposable movement is.





Bostok said:


> Specifically, for a retro look, size less than 38mm , 100m WR, on a bracelet what precise model do you recommend for the maximum price of 1700 euros?





blr said:


> Your question was already answered, why do you keep posting it?
> Just to answer it for the forth time (in the form asked today): NOS SARB 033/35 for half the price or a bit more. A reminder of the times when Seiko still made good value for money watches.
> Alternatively (Swiss) Certina Ref: C001.407.11.037.00. I measured mine (dark grey dial version) at 37.6 mm.


Just name that specific model(s) , personally I don’t find any, that’s why…

Edit:
So I quote your so called better swiss alternatives post to enlighten us and you recommend me to buy a NOS SARB 033/35? 
And your Certina that you « mesured to 37,6mm »?
Lol
If you’ll excuse me, I’ll stick to buying this King Seiko that I quite like, actually.


----------



## 6L35

blr said:


> Anything with the base Powermatic 80 and up will be better than any 6R. These come with much, much better factory regulation and better positional variance as well. If Seiko engineers think that the 6R35 is the answer to Powermatic 80, they are a bit off. Not to talk that you can get COSC certified chronometers powered by PM80, starting from half the price of the new King Seiko.
> And 1700 price is the territory of Swiss brands like Oris, Longines and Rado. If these are not decent, I cannot see how a Seiko with a disposable movement is.


I wouldn't put my faith in the basic PM80. Nivachron/Silicium is another story.


----------



## blr

6L35 said:


> I wouldn't put my faith in the basic PM80. Nivachron/Silicium is another story.


And how strong is your faith in the 6R? Would you pay 1700 to get a lottery thicket?


----------



## georgefl74

Bostok said:


> Specifically, for a retro look, size less than 38mm , 100m WR, on a bracelet what precise model do you recommend for the maximum price of 1700 euros?


You ain't serious right? 1700 euros are a lot of money for this kind of watch. Here's three options with a much better movement the Mido and Hamilton are much cheaper too. Not doing your homework.






Big Crown Pointer Date


Stylish and popular the world over: these new aviation watches have it all. The pointer calendar movement has been an Oris favourite for over 70 years. With sapphire glass for extreme shock and scratch resistance they are equal to the challenges of modern life.




www.oris.ch













Introducing: The Mido Multifort Patrimony


An old-school style watch, a solid movement, and a pleasingly accessible price.




www.hodinkee.com













American Classic Intra-Matic Auto | H38455151


The Intra-Matic is a good example of how classic design never goes out of style. Channeling the magic of monochrome, there's a version to suit everyone who appreciates classic American style.




www.hamiltonwatch.com


----------



## Bostok

georgefl74 said:


> You ain't serious right? 1700 euros are a lot of money for this kind of watch. Here's three options with a much better movement the Mido and Hamilton are much cheaper too. Not doing your homework.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Crown Pointer Date
> 
> 
> Stylish and popular the world over: these new aviation watches have it all. The pointer calendar movement has been an Oris favourite for over 70 years. With sapphire glass for extreme shock and scratch resistance they are equal to the challenges of modern life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oris.ch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing: The Mido Multifort Patrimony
> 
> 
> An old-school style watch, a solid movement, and a pleasingly accessible price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hodinkee.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Classic Intra-Matic Auto | H38455151
> 
> 
> The Intra-Matic is a good example of how classic design never goes out of style. Channeling the magic of monochrome, there's a version to suit everyone who appreciates classic American style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hamiltonwatch.com


The Mido is 40mm , no bracelet and I don’t even like it.
The 36mm Oris with a Sellita movement is 100 euros more expensive on a bracelet and has a 50m WR.
Hamilton 38mm and 50m WR.
All have a date.


----------



## mi6_

Watchyouloved said:


> From what I understand the 6R31 is a different movement from the 6R35 and it’s not just the 6R35 without the date function, it has some other differences as well.
> 
> So far I only see the 6R31 movement being used in 2 seiko models, an equally expensive Presage model “Castle in the sky” limited edition and another even more expensive presage model.
> 
> also there doesn’t seem to be much information on the 6R31 online either.



Exact same movement. 6R31 is a 6R35 minus the date wheel and 2 less jewels (from the date wheel removal).


----------



## Xhantos

Watchyouloved said:


> From what I understand the 6R31 is a different movement from the 6R35 and it’s not just the 6R35 without the date function, it has some other differences as well.
> 
> So far I only see the 6R31 movement being used in 2 seiko models, an equally expensive Presage model “Castle in the sky” limited edition and another even more expensive presage model.
> 
> also there doesn’t seem to be much information on the 6R31 online either.


6R31 shares the same manual with 6R35

















AFAIK, it was announced at Fantasy made real. A new creation from Presage captures the nostalgia of a Japanese animation masterwork. | News | Seiko Watch Corporation , Seiko Presage Studio Ghibli Castle In The Sky Collaboration Limited Edition SPB215/SARX087 announcement (June 22, 2021).









Other models using 6R31 were "Presage Craftmanship series for Women's", SPB233/SRRX001 SPB234/SRRX002 and limited SPB236/SRRX004 (announced on November 10, 2021).









All these 4 previous watches using 6R31 have enamel dials.

6R31 is a favorite movement of mine because it does not have date complication.


----------



## Xhantos

mi6_ said:


> Exact same movement. 6R31 is a 6R35 minus the date wheel and 2 less jewels (from the date wheel removal).


Jewel count seems unaffected according to the manual.


----------



## blr

Bostok said:


> The Mido is 40mm and I don’t even like it.
> The 36 Oris with a Sellita movement is 100 euros more expensive on a bracelet and has a 50m WR.
> Both have a date.


Well, if you feel like this is the watch you've been waiting for all of your life, go ahead and dispose of your cash, it will be available soon. You can even get (historically correct ) blood red dial version LOL. Or maybe wait for a 2000 Euro LE in pink? Why do you think your personal preferences are important to anybody else?


----------



## valuewatchguy

blr said:


> Well, if you feel like this is the watch you've been waiting for all of your life, go ahead and dispose of your cash, it will be available soon. You can even get (historically correct ) blood red dial version LOL. Or maybe wait for a 2000 Euro LE in pink? Why do you think your personal preferences are important to anybody else?


If you were getting one, the one to wait for is the kirazuri “ice blue” edition that I read a few pages back was rumoured to be coming? 

That in the new KS case will be collectible.....6R or not.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Gotcha thanks for clarifying the movement. There’s a chance that seiko will tune these models a bit before releasing the king models? Maybe there’s a chance who knows!

anyways, I think the casework, markers, dial, hand set and all are of superior quality than the Mido, Oris, Hamilton etc. it’s like buying a V6 Toyota Camry or a 4 cylinder Mercedes E class.

Ok, it has a 4 cylinder engine instead of a V8 (6L or vintage KS movement) or even a V6 (Swiss entry level movement) but it is an E class Mercedes with the body, handling, quality, finish. The entry level Swiss could not compare to that aesthetic or quality. Sure the movement might be superior but that’s all it has really. The rest just doesn’t quite compare.


----------



## Bostok

blr said:


> Well, if you feel like this is the watch you've been waiting for all of your life, go ahead and dispose of your cash, it will be available soon. You can even get (historically correct ) blood red dial version LOL. Or maybe wait for a 2000 Euro LE in pink? Why do you think your personal preferences are important to anybody else?


Thank you and enjoy your certina 
I’ll stick to this one:


----------



## Watchyouloved

valuewatchguy said:


> If you were getting one, the one to wait for is the kirazuri “ice blue” edition that I read a few pages back was rumoured to be coming?
> 
> That in the new KS case will be collectible.....6R or not.


That was a grand seiko 3 hander, same model as SBGW231 prob gonna be $5k


----------



## valuewatchguy

Watchyouloved said:


> That was a grand seiko 3 hander, same model as SBGW231 prob gonna be $5k


then never mind! Thanks for the clarification


----------



## Watchyouloved

P.S. the red dial model preorders were sold out yesterday on the U.K. Site which goes to show it’s popularity vs the other dial colors. It even has its own name “garyu-bai” red plum.

King Seiko 'Garyu-Bai' | Seiko Boutique | The Official UK Online Store


----------



## mi6_

Cosmodromedary said:


> This here is the missing piece of the puzzle that is stopping you from seeing what others are seeing.
> 
> Late 60s / early 70s King + Grand Seikos are desirable for 2 reasons: the clean Taro Tanaka "Grammar of Design", and obscenely excellent movements. After a service to freshen them up, those vintage movements are flat out waaaaay better than the 6R. More accurate, slimmer, historically significant, and born of fierce competitive spirit.
> 
> This reissue on the other hand is like if Ford made a reissue of a classic 60s Mustang, keeping the bodywork mostly per original, but put a 1.5L Fiesta engine in it, still insited on calling it a Mustang, and charged more for it that a nice condition '68.
> 
> I don't hate it. But it sullies the KS name, using it in bad faith to justify the high pricing. Its a product of marketing, not horology. The way I see it, they should either develop a new movement if they want to actually re-launch KS, or call a presage a presage and price it so.


Let me re-phrase what I should have said….. Any VINTAGE (i.e. 30-40 year old) King Seiko movement you pick up today will not be as accurate or relatable as a modern, fresh from the factory 6R movement. Can’t really compare it if you have to find a watchmaker able to first service a vintage King Seiko and then have to pay hundreds of dollars to get it running again. I get it, they probably were more accurate movements, but not on a vintage piece that’s never been serviced and is all rusty. King Seiko probably had a human assembling the movement, not a machine like today.

The problem with 7S/4R/6R Seiko movements is they are machine assembled in a factory and I don’t think Seiko even bothers to regulate them. I’m sure they just check to see that it runs “mostly” in spec (-15/+25 spd). The ones that don’t are probably just thrown out at the factory. I’ve seen some that are very accurate consistently, and others that have fairly significant positional variance. I agree with most people here that for what Seiko charges for these, they should be better regulated to at least -10/+15 spd as a bare minimum standard. That said, when you wear a Seiko movement for several days and they’re fully wound, I usually find them to be fairly consistently accurate.

The reality is, that Seiko clearly does not care if some of their movements run on the fringe of their wildly acceptable specifications, nor do they car to fix their niggling problem of misalignment of watch parts. So at the end of the day, you either accept Seiko for what it is or buy another brand. I buy my Seikos in person from an AD whenever possible for these reasons. But the bottom line is, people keep lining up to buy these watches with the ever increasing prices despite these nibbling QC and accuracy issues. So what reason does Seiko really have to fix anything? Who knows, maybe one day they’ll price themselves out of existence?

Probably won’t buy one of these new King Seiko’s, but they look like a really nice watch. Probably would have been better with a 6L movement instead of the 6R31, but then it would likely be at least $2,500 if not more.


----------



## blr

It feels like Seiko has been sold to some Chinese investment fond. They are trying to milk the last bits of their great history, creating some products of very questionable value. It is a marketing bubble they are blowing here, nothing to do with horology, nothing to do with preserving brand prestige and heritage. 
I've been in this hobby for over 30 years. I've seen some great brands going quickly downhill (Doxa, Tag Heuer, Longines, Eterna...). The way back up has been slow and painful, and never to the same height. In the world of horology, it is much easier to lose reputation, than to gain it back. A century of achievement and reputation building can be erased by a year of stupidity and mismanagement. Let's hope this is not going to happen to Seiko, but I am not very optimistic.


----------



## One-Seventy

blr said:


> Anything with the base Powermatic 80 and up will be better than any 6R. These come with much, much better factory regulation and better positional variance as well. If Seiko engineers think that the 6R35 is the answer to Powermatic 80, they are a bit off. Not to talk that you can get COSC certified chronometers powered by PM80, starting from half the price of the new King Seiko.
> And 1700 price is the territory of Swiss brands like Oris, Longines and Rado. If these are not decent, I cannot see how a Seiko with a disposable movement is.


The EXACT same price gets you an Oris Divers Sixty Five, with an unadjusted Sellita SW200. 100m WR, small turning bezel, leather strap only. 40mm across, same dial size, 12.4mm thick (oh the thickness, the thickness!!!), Sixties retro charm.

38hr power reserve, -15/+25. Ooh.


----------



## One-Seventy

blr said:


> It feels like Seiko has been sold to some Chinese investment fond. They are trying to milk the last bits of their great history, creating some products of very questionable value. It is a marketing bubble they are blowing here, nothing to do with horology, nothing to do with preserving brand prestige and heritage.
> I've been in this hobby for over 30 years. I've seen some great brands going quickly downhill (Doxa, Tag Heuer, Longines, Eterna...). The way back up has been slow and painful, and never to the same height. In the world of horology, it is much easier to lose reputation, than to gain it back. A century of achievement and reputation building can be erased by a year of stupidity and mismanagement. Let's hope this is not going to happen to Seiko, but I am not very optimistic.


30 years, OK so that's 1992. TAG-Heuer has gone _downhill_... how? In 1992 they were making resin F1s in a hut on a Thai beach. Now, they make everything themselves from the ground up. They do their own tourbillon for under 15k. Who cares? It's TAG Heuer! But they sell more than ever. They're more popular than ever. Even Longines is more popular than ever. it's the biggest-selling premium watch brand in the world, 1.4m units. They've listened to their customers, mined the back catalogue and almost everyone likes what they do.

Seriously, your post... I dunno. It _stinks _of cynical, paid guerilla trolling. How much are you making?!


----------



## blr

One-Seventy said:


> In 1992 they were making resin F1s in a hut on a Thai beach.


You sure? What are you smoking dude?


----------



## valuewatchguy

mi6_ said:


> Let me re-phrase what I should have said….. Any VINTAGE (i.e. 30-40 year old) King Seiko movement you pick up today will not be as accurate or relatable as a modern, fresh from the factory 6R movement. Can’t really compare it if you have to find a watchmaker able to first service a vintage King Seiko and then have to pay hundreds of dollars to get it running again. I get it, they probably were more accurate movements, but not on a vintage piece that’s never been serviced and is all rusty. King Seiko probably had a human assembling the movement, not a machine like today.


I say this as an observation not as a criticism or insult but it doesn’t appear that you have any real experience with vintage king Seiko movements. If you ever care to dig into them I think you’d be very surprised at what you find. They really are not the money guzzling ticking time bomb’s that you seem to want to characterize them as in your defense of the modern 6R.

I get it if you don’t want to buy vintage, more power to you. But that doesn’t make the 6R better in an objective manner.

enjoy your time


----------



## krayzie

blr said:


> You sure? What are you smoking dude?


Not sure if he even owns a Seiko watch but pretty sure it's all done thru needles these days not inhaled.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Watchyouloved said:


> That was a grand seiko 3 hander, same model as SBGW231 prob gonna be $5k


Yea I can't wait for this one. Hope it's coming out soon, so i spend my $ on that before I see something else 😂


----------



## blr

valuewatchguy said:


> I say this as an observation not as a criticism or insult but it doesn’t appear that you have any real experience with vintage king Seiko movements. If you ever care to dig into them I think you’d be very surprised at what you find. They really are not the money guzzling ticking time bomb’s that you seem to want to characterize them as in your defense of the modern 6R.
> 
> I get it if you don’t want to buy vintage, more power to you. But that doesn’t make the 6R better in an objective manner.
> 
> enjoy your time


I'll second that, and I'll apply this to any vintage Seiko movement. Just give them a service with a competent watchmaker and these things keep thicking forever. Now, I understand that in the US, servicing a watch is an expensive undertaking, but here in Europe it is not always the case. Also, AFAIK, spare parts are still available here. Surely, buying brand new with a full 2 year guarantee feels more reassuring , but the question is what are you really buying? By the US standards, these 6R movements may as well be considered disposable, who'll pay $350 to service them if you can get a new one (not easy to find) for half that price?


----------



## 6L35

blr said:


> And how strong is your faith in the 6R? Would you pay 1700 to get a lottery thicket?


Not much either, but basic PM80? No thanks.


----------



## blr

6L35 said:


> ... but basic PM80? No thanks.


Why? Would you care to elaborate? What is exactly that you do not like about basic grade Powermatic 80 movement? What is your experience with them? How many watches with this movement you own? Do you know EXACTLY what is the difference between different designations/grades of this movements? Do you know what improvements and mods are done by the companies that use them. Do you know anything at all, or just happened to like the new Grand Seiko look?


----------



## Xhantos

blr said:


> Why? Would you care to elaborate? What is exactly that you do not like about basic grade Powermatic 80 movement? What is your experience with them? How many watches with this movement you own? Do you know EXACTLY what is the difference between different designations/grades of this movements? Do you know what improvements and mods are done by the companies that use them. Do you know anything at all, or just happened to like the new Grand Seiko look?


First you asked about 'faith' then when you don't like the answer you are asking for reasonable justification(!). Also I found you tone quite rude, I must add.


----------



## 6L35

blr said:


> Why? Would you care to elaborate? What is exactly that you do not like about basic grade Powermatic 80 movement? What is your experience with them? How many watches with this movement you own? Do you know EXACTLY what is the difference between different designations/grades of this movements? Do you know what improvements and mods are done by the companies that use them. Do you know anything at all, or just happened to like the new Grand Seiko look?


Well, enough to know that their isochronism is not so great. Not too bad, but nothing to write home about.


----------



## blr

6L35 said:


> Well, enough to know that their isochronism is not so great. Not too bad, but nothing to write home about.


Ahaa, so you heard. And how about the isochronism of the 6R35. Do you have a watch with the 6R35? Any experience? Have you seen what happens with the accuracy of the 6R35 after more than 36 hours of rest?
Or how about factory regulation, or positional variance? Have you heard anything about these?


----------



## 6L35

blr said:


> Ahaa, so you heard. And how about the isochronism of the 6R35. Do you have a watch with the 6R35? Any experience? Have you seen what happens with the accuracy of the 6R35 after more than 36 hours of rest?
> Or how about factory regulation, or positional variance? Have you heard anything about these?


I told you that I don't have faith in the 6R35 either, but if you have the vast knowledge you boast about, you should know or be able to find the tests made and published about the PM80's isochronism.

I'll let you make the search.


----------



## blr

6L35 said:


> I told you that I don't have faith in the 6R35 either, but if you have the vast knowledge you boast about, you should know or be able to find the tests made and published about the PM80's isochronism.
> 
> I'll let you make the search.


I don't need to search or read anything. I own and rotate daily between watches with 6R35 and PM80 (in 2 different versions). As with the previous generation, i.e. 6R15 vs ETA 28xx, the Swiss are simply better, again not reading/searching... just owning and using. It was this user experience that make me sell no less than 3 Seikos with the 6R15 movement for the last 12 months. The only 6R watch left in my collection is the SPB143, which I should say, performs decently so far. I know it will drift sooner or later, but I don't care. It's my last Seiko 6R anyways.


----------



## MrDisco99

Watchyouloved said:


> Gotcha thanks for clarifying the movement. There’s a chance that seiko will tune these models a bit before releasing the king models? Maybe there’s a chance who knows!


----------



## krayzie

It's just two completely different schools of thought.

If you've owned both Japanese and German cars and have looked under the hood, you will understand. You want better low end torque or better top end? Okay maybe not such a good analogy but...

For one thing Germans love to use high tech plastics for a lot of things as a champion of innovation / cost savings, while the Japanese believe in the robustness and traditional use of metal in my opinion.

Powermatic 80 vs 6R35 you say? Most likely both disposable back at the factory service bench but doesn't mean you can't tune them like with a VW Golf / Honda Civic.


----------



## Shark-sandwich

The only thing of any horological significance that garden variety' Seiko produces these days is Astron, which can be had for about KS money. Otherwise, it is a brand we love for the history, style, and the value. I hate to say it, but it is almost like Seiko is their fashion watch division. In that context, the KS looks great and is a very nice functional piece of jewellery (like most of the things we discuss on this forum). 

It might not be the best value proposition, but Seiko listened to most of us and made the LE smaller, cheaper, dropped the date, added a bracelet. I hope it sells well and they expand the line. I too hope they develop the perfect, thin, accurate, long lasting, and affordable movement too, but rarely can we have everything we want for the price we want to pay. (Seiko already gave it to us when they invented quartz - I recommend the Seiko Dolce SACM171 for a HAQ at SARB prices that kinda looks like a KS of you squint).

Grand Seiko is where the purist might go to find watches that are excellent and horologically 'important'.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

MadsNilsson said:


> Am I reading this right: everyone is whining but you are slightly too fancy to care about this watch?


Yes, but just slightly, or at least I am aspiring to be.


----------



## O .

yonsson said:


> They do look amazing but the 6R has no place near the King SEIKO branding. They just disgraced the KS heritage in one big blow.


^This sums it up about as neatly as can be.

I loved the looks of the SPB Willard release too, but wouldn't pay anywhere near $1000 for a 6R movement. $1700 for a 6R is just laughable, and to add injury to insult, they truly have sullied the KS name with this offering.


----------



## Esoterix

IG-Watchkin said:


> Sorry for my question, but I'm in watches for something like 6 years, especially Seiko, and I can't inderstand those people on social media and forums who complain ALL THE TIME about Seiko and the famous "higher prices - misaligned - that watch makes the precedent useless (sigh) - it should be like this, it should be like that" etc. I mean, what's the point ? If you don't like something, why spend so much time critisizing something instead of just stopping consuming that brand and dedicating yourself to another a stop whining for everything that doesn't meet your expectations ? Someone trully believe that complaining like rich kids (cause this is nothing more that luxury toys for adults, in the end) will make Seiko listen to you ?
> 
> I swear the question is sincere, I have hard time understanding this state of mind.


If people stopped complaining this would be a fan site instead of a forum.

Empathetic consumers actually have an obligation to call BS when they see it. Have you heard this one: “The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing.”

So why should you care/complain on forums? So the next guy can make an informed decision. So another micro can be inspired to fill the gap. So people you talk to in person don’t think you’re unhinged.

And yes, so Seiko can produce something you want.


----------



## Esoterix

Bostok said:


> I fully understand and agree, but even the most conservative enthusiasts must acknowledge that we’re living in a present where mechanical watches are mostly a piece of jewellery, fashion accessory, beautiful object, style declaration - etc, you name it - way before a highest precision time instrument.
> Personally I couldn’t justify spending the money on a slightly more performant seiko movement or even Grand Seiko, you have lots of alternative there in the traditional swiss brands, within chronometer specifications.
> 
> I nevertheless love the retro elegance of this model with hopefully a great build quality, customisation options and the modern characteristics of a decent movement for a slightly premium price:
> View attachment 16391126


And I fully understand and agree with (most) of what you are saying but a watch is first and foremost a precision instrument.

If you could have the most beautiful woman, so beautiful she made you look better than you were, boosted your ego, and made more people admire you just by being on your arm, but was a terrible human being, would you spend your life with her?

Listen, you do yourself no favours when you try to oversimplify every thing. Sure it’s easier to wrap your mind around things when you do this but everything is not A or B, yes or no.

I want everything in a watch. Not just amazing design or accuracy or excellent build quality or durability or amazing fit &finish or price. I want the perfect combination of it all. A perfect watch.

But you do make an interesting point comparing lower end to premium versions of relatively the same Seikos. I don’t think I would pay significantly more just for a better movement Mostly because that just seems insulting to me. Weak value proposition.

Before purchasing the SPB143 I thought I could see myself scooping a SLA version. Not the 037 or 043 but that’s because of colour. The Beams edition or the 017 seemed right up my alley and I figured I’d be in when they released another colourway more to my liking. Probably not anymore.

I love my 143 but I’m not overly impressed with it, or Seiko anymore either. The more time I spend on this site the further away I’m getting from the SBGW267 I’ve told myself I need. And that’s a good thing because I will buy a better watch.


----------



## Esoterix

Roko's Basilisk said:


> This is a really strange view, in my opinion. For me, a big part of being interested in mechanical watches is being interested in the engineering, construction, materials, quality, and performance of the movements. Honestly I find it weird when people are into mechanical watches yet DON'T care much about how the movements perform.


Well said!!!


----------



## mleok

john_marston said:


> Why would anyone buy a 2500 Tudor when a 250 Tissot hosts the same base ETA? Because there’s more to a watch than movement.
> I imagine if you put a 033 next to this KS, the quality difference will be noticeable


Well, the original Tudor Black Bay came with a top grade ETA 2824-2 that was modified with KIF shock absorbers and a Triovis micro-regulator, so it’s quite a step up from a standard grade ETA 2824-2 in a Tissot. But, more to the point, the 6R is a mediocre movement, whereas an ETA 2824-2 can be pretty decent in their higher grades.


----------



## Davekaye90

mleok said:


> Well, the original Tudor Black Bay came with a top grade ETA 2824-2 that was modified with KIF shock absorbers and a Triovis micro-regulator, so it’s quite a step up from a standard grade ETA 2824-2 in a Tissot. But, more to the point, the 6R is a mediocre movement, whereas an ETA 2824-2 can be pretty decent in their higher grades.


That's part of the issue. The 2824, SW200, and STP 1-11 are all available as chronometers. Even with their pedestrian 3Hz movements, I think Seiko would earn a lot of goodwill by coming up with their own certification similar to COSC or METAS. Wouldn't it be nice if a $1700 Seiko came with a little card showing you how it was tested in each position and how it performed, like my $1500 Zodiac did?


----------



## mleok

mi6_ said:


> The 6R31 is probably ridiculously more accurate and reliable than any vintage King Seiko movement.


It boggles my mind that you think that. I’m beginning to wonder if the lack of outrage in some people about this is a consequence of their utter lack of knowledge of Seiko's illustrious history of exceptional performance in the Swiss chronometric competitions.


----------



## mleok

Roko's Basilisk said:


> This is a really strange view, in my opinion. For me, a big part of being interested in mechanical watches is being interested in the engineering, construction, materials, quality, and performance of the movements. Honestly I find it weird when people are into mechanical watches yet DON'T care much about how the movements perform.


For me at least, part of the appeal of a mechanical watch with very tight guaranteed accuracy standards is that it implies either high precision in the manufacturing process, or careful adjustment and regulation of the movement, and usually some combination of both.


----------



## yonsson

Watchyouloved said:


> Gotcha thanks for clarifying the movement. There’s a chance that seiko will tune these models a bit before releasing the king models? Maybe there’s a chance who knows!


1% chance, at best.


----------



## mleok

6L35 said:


> I wouldn't put my faith in the basic PM80. Nivachron/Silicium is another story.


The chronometer grade Powermatic 80 with silicon hairspring can be found in Swatch group watches under $1K MSRP.


----------



## mleok

6L35 said:


> Well, enough to know that their isochronism is not so great. Not too bad, but nothing to write home about.


How does that compare to a 6R movement?


----------



## mleok

Davekaye90 said:


> That's part of the issue. The 2824, SW200, and STP 1-11 are all available as chronometers. Even with their pedestrian 3Hz movements, I think Seiko would earn a lot of goodwill by coming up with their own certification similar to COSC or METAS. Wouldn't it be nice if a $1700 Seiko came with a little card showing you how it was tested in each position and how it performed, like my $1500 Zodiac did?


Indeed, it’s all about the guaranteed accuracy specification. If Seiko could deliver chronometer level accuracy guarantees on the 6R movement in the new KS reissue, I would say that the value proposition would be far more compelling. The issue isn’t necessarily that the movement can be found in a cheaper watch, rather that it isn’t sufficiently accurate to be in a watch at that price.


----------



## Pee Dee

mleok said:


> Indeed, it’s all about the guaranteed accuracy specification. If Seiko could deliver chronometer level accuracy guarantees on the 6R movement in the new KS reissue, I would say that the value proposition would be far more compelling. The issue isn’t necessarily that the movement can be found in a cheaper watch, rather that it isn’t sufficiently accurate to be in a watch at that price.


Agreed. I actually posted in another thread that the only thing accurate on a 6R is the date. But now that it's gone in the new KS models, what are we left with?


----------



## yonsson

mleok said:


> Indeed, it’s all about the guaranteed accuracy specification. If Seiko could deliver chronometer level accuracy guarantees on the 6R movement in the new KS reissue, I would say that the value proposition would be far more compelling. The issue isn’t necessarily that the movement can be found in a cheaper watch, rather that it isn’t sufficiently accurate to be in a watch at that price.


I think SEIKO is between a rock and a hard place when it comes to tradition and competition.

Adjusting a hairspring is part of tradition and skill demanding, but a silicon hairspring would both save time/money and make SEIKO competitive when it comes to timekeeping. SEIKO and GS are both doing fine but it’s clear that something needs to happen in the movement department.


----------



## mleok

yonsson said:


> I think SEIKO is between a rock and a hard place when it comes to tradition and competition.
> 
> Adjusting a hairspring is part of tradition and skill demanding, but a silicon hairspring would both save time/money and make SEIKO competitive when it comes to timekeeping. SEIKO and GS are both doing fine but it’s clear that something needs to happen in the movement department.


I suspect that in addition to the lack of investment in precision manufacturing processes, Seiko has a lack of skilled watchmakers, which is a dying profession. Switzerland is able to tap into the labor workforce from the former Eastern Europe, but Japanese watch brands presumably has fewer options.

But, silicon hairsprings are probably the way to go, since adjusting the hairspring is the most skill intensive part of adjusting a movement. That's why Omega uses silicon hairpsprings. Seiko clearly doesn't spend enough time adjusting their movements, but it's also possible that the 6R calibre requires too much work to adjust to an acceptable level due to loose manufacturing tolerances. Grand Seiko already uses MEMS components, so once the patent expires on silicon hairsprings, that would help to alleviate their labor shortage issue.


----------



## georgefl74

Shark-sandwich said:


> I recommend the Seiko Dolce SACM171 for a HAQ at SARB prices that kinda looks like a KS of you squint).


Hey when did this one come out? Great movement there, hope they fit it to sportier watches, or did they?


----------



## mconlonx

Bostok said:


> Specifically, for a retro look, size less than 38mm , 100m WR, on a bracelet what precise model do you recommend for the maximum price of 1700 euros?


Tudor 1926 36mm from Jomashop.


----------



## Xhantos

Davekaye90 said:


> ... Wouldn't it be nice if a $1700 Seiko came with a little card showing you how it was tested in each position and how it performed...


AFAIK they stopped doing this even for GS, I only received an inspection certificate (early 2020, SBGW231g), did not include any results for my individual watch 😢 (though has a certificate number and states movement and case serial numbers).


----------



## Shark-sandwich

georgefl74 said:


> Hey when did this one come out? Great movement there, hope they fit it to sportier watches, or did they?


I think they mostly discontinued the 8J, used to be available in Credor and some GS sports watches like the SBGF021. The SACM certainly isn't new, wouldn't be surprised if it was 10+ years old by now, although can still be had new from Seiya. 









Grand Seiko SBGF021 showcase


Time to do a short write up of the Grand Seiko SBGF021 and the 8J56 movement in general, as there is very little to be found on this. Much of this information has been cobbled together from sources but I felt the need to spruce it up a bit and present a coherent story. Feel free to contribute...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## krayzie

mleok said:


> I suspect that in addition to the lack of investment in precision manufacturing processes, Seiko has a lack of skilled watchmakers, which is a dying profession. Switzerland is able to tap into the labor workforce from the former Eastern Europe, but Japanese watch brands presumably has fewer options.
> 
> But, silicon hairsprings are probably the way to go, since adjusting the hairspring is the most skill intensive part of adjusting a movement. That's why Omega uses silicon hairpsprings. Seiko clearly doesn't spend enough time adjusting their movements, but it's also possible that the 6R calibre requires too much work to adjust to an acceptable level due to loose manufacturing tolerances. Grand Seiko already uses MEMS components, so once the patent expires on silicon hairsprings, that would help to alleviate their labor shortage issue.


I thought this was quite obvious when they tried hard and fast using CAD to resurrect mechanical GS. They used 4S as a base and had to find old retired watchmakers for advice. The initial 9S55 only had one person assembling it for a bit like as a trial run.

If they kept the mass produced 4S (it hasn't been around for about 20 years) instead of 6R, how would it compete right now with ETA? But people may argue it'll be just like 8L is now. But then people won't feel too bad paying $2k for it. Marketing probably won't budge to trickle 6L down the tree.

I thought you guys said silicon hairspring still has a patent in effect. But like I said before, if they do go silicon hairspring then they'll have to deal with the influx of watches coming back for part replacement down the road.


----------



## mconlonx

I'm a fan of the new KS design, could even overlook the movement, but that price... and thicc...

Recently, I was actually shopping $3k watches. That original King Seiko re-issue was in the running, also the 36mm Alpinist LE. But for the money, I ended up going with a Tudor BB36. More my style (sportier), bracelet, size,...and $800 cheaper. (OK, apples to apples, $400 cheaper at the same AD who stocked both.) Nothing wrong with the Seiko, quite a bit to like, but it boiled down to personal preference and the BB36 won out.

I also owned a vintage KS 4502-7000. Which I think has one of the best designs in all of watches, ever. And a stellar, true hi-beat 36k bph movement, which kept excellent time - I bought it as having had a recent service. Considering this recent revival of the line, for the same money, I'd be much more apt to find a KS 45-7000 in collector-level/NOS condition, or have one restored/resto-modded to like-new condition. If you really want to pick nits, drawbacks to original vs. modern KS is acrylic crystal and WR concerns regarding a vintage watch. With the automatic movements, there's a notorious date wheel malfunction involving a part that is getting more difficult to find.

Like I said, I LOVE the design of the new KS, but considering the price differential, I might be more than happy enough with one of the new Alpinist releases. Look outside Seiko and there are those new Citizen automatics, with arguably a better movement, for much, much less. Or for the same money, a Citizen AB9000-52L with tradition, better finishing, and laughably better accuracy, with +/- seconds better per _year _than the Seiko movement is per _day_. And any number of comparable watches from other companies...

Zelos did a 38mm hand-wind watch, the Nova, and the slow seller was the one with the brown dial. Maybe next year, I'll check to see if there are discounted or used KS brown-dial models kicking around and consider a purchase. But probably, my money will be spent elsewhere.


----------



## Tickstart

One-Seventy said:


> View attachment 16394471


What is that abomination!?


----------



## Davekaye90

mconlonx said:


> I'm a fan of the new KS design, could even overlook the movement, but that price... and thicc...
> 
> Recently, I was actually shopping $3k watches. That original King Seiko re-issue was in the running, also the 36mm Alpinist LE. But for the money, I ended up going with a Tudor BB36. More my style (sportier), bracelet, size,...and $800 cheaper. (OK, apples to apples, $400 cheaper at the same AD who stocked both.) Nothing wrong with the Seiko, quite a bit to like, but it boiled down to personal preference and the BB36 won out.
> 
> I also owned a vintage KS 4502-7000. Which I think has one of the best designs in all of watches, ever. And a stellar, true hi-beat 36k bph movement, which kept excellent time - I bought it as having had a recent service. Considering this recent revival of the line, for the same money, I'd be much more apt to find a KS 45-7000 in collector-level/NOS condition, or have one restored/resto-modded to like-new condition. If you really want to pick nits, drawbacks to original vs. modern KS is acrylic crystal and WR concerns regarding a vintage watch. With the automatic movements, there's a notorious date wheel malfunction involving a part that is getting more difficult to find.
> 
> Like I said, I LOVE the design of the new KS, but considering the price differential, I might be more than happy enough with one of the new Alpinist releases. Look outside Seiko and there are those new Citizen automatics, with arguably a better movement, for much, much less. Or for the same money, a Citizen AB9000-52L with tradition, better finishing, and laughably better accuracy, with +/- seconds better per _year _than the Seiko movement is per _day_. And any number of comparable watches from other companies...
> 
> Zelos did a 38mm hand-wind watch, the Nova, and the slow seller was the one with the brown dial. Maybe next year, I'll check to see if there are discounted or used KS brown-dial models kicking around and consider a purchase. But probably, my money will be spent elsewhere.


I know this isn't the CItizen forum, but it's frustrating that Citizen's best looking watches are all quartz. The blue Series 8 has some promise, but they blew it on the details. Hands are way too chunky, hour hand is too long, case is too blocky and the strap looks awkward. Seiko is very fortunate I think that Chronomaster aside, most Citizens tend to look weird and often don't land with western audiences.


----------



## mconlonx

Davekaye90 said:


> I know this isn't the CItizen forum, but it's frustrating that Citizen's best looking watches are all quartz. The blue Series 8 has some promise, but they blew it on the details. Hands are way too chunky, hour hand is too long, case is too blocky and the strap looks awkward. Seiko is very fortunate I think that Chronomaster aside, most Citizens tend to look weird and often don't land with western audiences.


I was thinking more NB1050-59x. I have a real, real hard time with the price of the KS, considering this, at... $1200? Certainly $1000, anyway... less. 









CITIZEN Collection Automatic NB1050-59A


Listed price: 77,000 Yen (USD$540 on Seiya)
Sapphire glass (anti-reflective coating)
Water Resistance: 10 ATM
Size: 38 mm Thickness: 10.5 mm
*Movement*

9011- Automatic
Automatic & Manual winding
Automatic 28,800 bph
Accuracy: +20/-10 sec per Day
24 jewels
Power reserve: 42 hours


----------



## krayzie

Well that's why Citizen don't sell them across the pond. At least I haven't seen any around here.

I think their ultra thin Eco-Drive One looks pretty neat but yea it's a timing computer.

Maybe it's quite hard to sell an upscale high accuracy quartz watch in the Western market due to general Swiss mechanical watch influence.


----------



## mleok

mconlonx said:


> I'm a fan of the new KS design, could even overlook the movement, but that price... and thicc...
> 
> Recently, I was actually shopping $3k watches. That original King Seiko re-issue was in the running, also the 36mm Alpinist LE. But for the money, I ended up going with a Tudor BB36. More my style (sportier), bracelet, size,...and $800 cheaper. (OK, apples to apples, $400 cheaper at the same AD who stocked both.) Nothing wrong with the Seiko, quite a bit to like, but it boiled down to personal preference and the BB36 won out.
> 
> I also owned a vintage KS 4502-7000. Which I think has one of the best designs in all of watches, ever. And a stellar, true hi-beat 36k bph movement, which kept excellent time - I bought it as having had a recent service. Considering this recent revival of the line, for the same money, I'd be much more apt to find a KS 45-7000 in collector-level/NOS condition, or have one restored/resto-modded to like-new condition. If you really want to pick nits, drawbacks to original vs. modern KS is acrylic crystal and WR concerns regarding a vintage watch. With the automatic movements, there's a notorious date wheel malfunction involving a part that is getting more difficult to find.
> 
> Like I said, I LOVE the design of the new KS, but considering the price differential, I might be more than happy enough with one of the new Alpinist releases. Look outside Seiko and there are those new Citizen automatics, with arguably a better movement, for much, much less. Or for the same money, a Citizen AB9000-52L with tradition, better finishing, and laughably better accuracy, with +/- seconds better per _year _than the Seiko movement is per _day_. And any number of comparable watches from other companies...
> 
> Zelos did a 38mm hand-wind watch, the Nova, and the slow seller was the one with the brown dial. Maybe next year, I'll check to see if there are discounted or used KS brown-dial models kicking around and consider a purchase. But probably, my money will be spent elsewhere.


It's funny that you mention the Citizen Chronomaster AB9000-52L, I just purchased one over the new year from the Citizen boutique when they were running an insane sale for about $1100 pretax. For that matter, for the $1700 for the new KS, you could get a Grand Seiko 9F HAQ SBGX265.


----------



## valuewatchguy

mleok said:


> It's funny that you mention the Citizen Chronomaster AB9000-52L, I just purchased one over the new year from the Citizen boutique when they were running an insane sale for about $1100 pretax. For that matter, for the $1700 for the new KS, you could get a Grand Seiko 9F HAQ SBGX265.
> 
> View attachment 16397353


I wish I called when they had the promo running. Nice watch


----------



## daoster408

All this talk about movements reminds me of Android phone forums discussing why a Huawei or Xiaomi is a better value than a Samsung Galaxy or Google Pixel because they offer the latest Qualcomm chip with a million gigs of RAM and super high megapixels on their camera for only $200!

99% of the people won't care about the movement. That's just the truth. They just want a watch that works, and looks good. My wife bought an SBGA211 recently. Did she care about the Spring Drive movement? Maybe only the fact that it was a super smooth seconds sweep compared to a more traditional mechanical movement, but that's about it. She bought it cause it looks great, and wears well. 

I think it'll be interesting to see how the broader market reacts to these. I don't have the hard numbers, but it seems like the original Presage lines that replaced the JDM SARBs seem to be doing well enough for Seiko. Well enough to pump out a million different variants at least. That's with them raising the price and using a crappier movement compared to the SARB, which caused quite a ruckus when they originally announced it. 

Of course - $~500 is an easier pill to swallow than $~1700 USD, so again, it'll be interesting to see how this goes for Seiko, but I hope it goes well.


----------



## valuewatchguy

daoster408 said:


> 99% of the people won't care about the movement.


99% of people are not here on this thread......what's your point?


----------



## daoster408

valuewatchguy said:


> 99% of people are not here on this thread......what's your point?


Well, my point was further down my fairly short post. All these complaints about movements for the price value are fairly useless, because at the end of the day, the market will speak for itself, and it'll be interesting if the sub-brand is successful for Seiko. 

Seiko has kinda shown that it can raise prices and use a lesser movement (Presage lines that replaced the Cocktail time and other SARBs), and still be seemingly be successful. 

Of course, I'm on a sub-forum about Seiko on a watch forum, so it can be argued everything discussed here on WUS is essentially useless (and is life just essentially useless?) but I'm just finding it kinda amusing that a lot of people are screaming bloody murder about the movement. But I digress.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

daoster408 said:


> Of course, I'm on a sub-forum about Seiko on a watch forum, so it can be argued everything discussed here on WUS is essentially useless (and is life just essentially useless?) but I'm just finding it kinda amusing that a lot of people are screaming bloody murder about the movement. But I digress.


Complaints in a watch sub-forum is like projectile vomiting in an echo chamber but then again, misery _really_ loves company. I am so bored and lonely but my next Seiko will change all that, right? (_RIGHT?!)_


----------



## Tanker G1

daoster408 said:


> 99% of the people won't care about the movement. That's just the truth. They just want a watch that works, and looks good. My wife bought an SBGA211 recently. Did she care about the Spring Drive movement? Maybe only the fact that it was a super smooth seconds sweep compared to a more traditional mechanical movement, but that's about it. She bought it cause it looks great, and wears well.


You might be right about not caring about the movement in a Seiko found for $300-400 at an outlet mall, but $1,700 isn't casual watch buying for the vast majority of people. I'd say the people posting here are a fairly decent representation of the enthusiasts who would consider a $1,700 Seiko. I'd also argue your wife's Spring Drive experience is extremely rare - I'd go so far as to say 99% of people buying a Spring Drive absolutely care that it's a Spring Drive.


----------



## mleok

daoster408 said:


> 99% of the people won't care about the movement. That's just the truth. They just want a watch that works, and looks good. My wife bought an SBGA211 recently. Did she care about the Spring Drive movement? Maybe only the fact that it was a super smooth seconds sweep compared to a more traditional mechanical movement, but that's about it. She bought it cause it looks great, and wears well.


At the end of the day, the reason why Rolex sells so well is because they look great and wear well. Thankfully, they are also exceptionally well made and accurate.


----------



## Saswatch

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Complaints in a watch sub-forum is like projectile vomiting in an echo chamber but then again, _misery_ really loves company. I am so bored and lonely but my next Seiko will change all that, right? (_RIGHT?!)_


The multi-day whine fest continues and did someone bring up Tissot? They use plastic parts in some of their PM80 movements. WTF is going on here.


----------



## john_marston

mleok said:


> Well, the original Tudor Black Bay came with a top grade ETA 2824-2 that was modified with KIF shock absorbers and a Triovis micro-regulator, so it’s quite a step up from a standard grade ETA 2824-2 in a Tissot. But, more to the point, the 6R is a mediocre movement, whereas an ETA 2824-2 can be pretty decent in their higher grades.


Yes, but it doesn't cost 10x the price / ~$2250 to go from ETA 2824 base to a 2824 Top Grade (not even chronometer grade). The point is, the movement is a single aspect.

But I also agree that Seiko needs to do something more with their higher-tier (non-GS) Seiko movements. As said, a written card to indicate accuracy & regulation is a nice idea for a 6R in a $1700 watch. You _can_ regulate these accurately, and at 1700 I think Seiko should. However, I can understand why Seiko would want to keep such details to GS, reiterating that ~$1000-$3000 is an awkward price class for Seiko (as well as Swiss).



mleok said:


> At the end of the day, the reason why Rolex sells so well is because they look great and wear well. Thankfully, they are also exceptionally well made and accurate.


Plenty of luxury watches that wear great and look great. The main reason Rolex _sell out_ today is because they have a monopoly on being the best-known luxury watch brand, being synonymous with wealth/success etc.


----------



## BreadCrumbs

Xhantos said:


> AFAIK they stopped doing this even for GS, I only received an inspection certificate (early 2020, SBGW231g), did not include any results for my individual watch 😢 (though has a certificate number and states movement and case serial numbers).


I got one with my SLGH005


----------



## One-Seventy

daoster408 said:


> All this talk about movements reminds me of Android phone forums discussing why a Huawei or Xiaomi is a better value than a Samsung Galaxy or Google Pixel because they offer the latest Qualcomm chip with a million gigs of RAM and super high megapixels on their camera for only $200!


If you listen carefully, you can hear them all coming over the internet!


----------



## Watchyouloved

So Seiko killed off the: 
-SKX and brought in the seiko 5 sports
-cocktail time and brought I back with new text
-alpinist Sarb017 and brought it back with X 

So why do we not get a recased newer version of the SARB033 and 035 with presage or X written on the dial?! Atleast reuse the case!


----------



## Watchyouloved

The new king seiko is the closest thing seiko has to the sarbs (beauty, case dimensions, classy looks with dauphine hands, on a steel bracelet)

it costs way more and I’d argue is def more dressy even though it looks sporty now
(no lume mainly is the reason)

I love the aesthetic of the King Seiko and here’s to hoping the timekeeping on it is up to spec


----------



## Watchyouloved

If Seiko still produced the SARB spirit line or remade it with new writing on the dial, it would prob cost $750 and honestly for that aesthetic I’d prob be ok with paying that amount or even a little more.


----------



## georgefl74

Watchyouloved said:


> If Seiko still produced the SARB spirit line or remade it with new writing on the dial, it would prob cost $750 and honestly for that aesthetic I’d prob be ok with paying that amount or even a little more.


My first reaction was to type 'So go buy a SARB'.

Then I thought, let's check out how much these cost nowadays.

What the ....


----------



## krayzie

BreadCrumbs said:


> I got one with my SLGH005


Yea it's now called an inspection certificate instead of a rating certificate cuz it no longer includes any testing results on it.

The one with my SBGR001 was just called a certificate when they stopped printing the test results, but would still tell you the standard for each tests (even this is gone now hence the much larger font lol).

Hey at least it's not a plastic GS9 points club card yet.


----------



## Davekaye90

georgefl74 said:


> My first reaction was to type 'So go buy a SARB'.
> 
> Then I thought, let's check out how much these cost nowadays.
> 
> What the ....


Yep, people are paying stupid money for what was a really nice Seiko 5. The salmon dial version has hit the stratosphere. Why you'd do that when the SARX033/035 exist, I have no idea. Watch collectors are nuts.


----------



## Davekaye90

mleok said:


> It's funny that you mention the Citizen Chronomaster AB9000-52L, I just purchased one over the new year from the Citizen boutique when they were running an insane sale for about $1100 pretax. For that matter, for the $1700 for the new KS, you could get a Grand Seiko 9F HAQ SBGX265.
> 
> View attachment 16397353


See now that is a good looking watch. That at $2000, with the Cal 0950? Citizen could kick Seiko in the teeth with it.


----------



## Xhantos

Xhantos said:


> Totally agreed. Just captured this... My eyes are bleeding Royal Oak.
> 
> View attachment 16393193


Meanwhile on Hodinkee...


----------



## krayzie

Davekaye90 said:


> Yep, people are paying stupid money for what was a really nice Seiko 5. The salmon dial version has hit the stratosphere. Why you'd do that when the SARX033/035 exist, I have no idea. Watch collectors are nuts.


This really nice limited edition Seiko 5 is going for like $800CAD at the local hobby shop here.


----------



## Watchyouloved

krayzie said:


> This really nice limited edition Seiko 5 is going for like $800CAD at the local hobby shop here.


That’s stupid, I can literally buy that on discount from multiple AD’s right now


----------



## Cosmodromedary

Watchyouloved said:


> So why do we not get a recased newer version of the SARB033 and 035 with presage or X written on the dial?! Atleast reuse the case!


We will. And like all the recent reissues, it will be available with every dial colour you can think of, including Salmon, tobacco brown, and a smart shade of blue. But no point releasing that right now, because it would compete for sales with the Alpinists, the Cocktails, and maybe even cut into KS sales. Right now their range is fully developed in that 37...38mm category. So they'll wait a few years, until the Alpinist fever dies down then BAM they'll hit us with that.

It'll have the 6R35 movement, and will be priced very close to the current Alpinists, adjusting for inflation. Likely it'll spearhead a marketing campaign, like a soft re-launch of the Presage brand, much like they did with the 5s recently.

I don't have insider knowledge, just a sense of inevitability. Bakers gonna bake, swimmers gonna swim, Seiko gonna reissue most popular models that'll sell like TP in a pandemic when the winds are blowing just right.


----------



## huwp

john_marston said:


> Plenty of luxury watches that wear great and look great. The main reason Rolex _sell out_ today is because they have a monopoly on being the best-known luxury watch brand, being synonymous with wealth/success etc.


Total agreement. The reason Rolex sell well is because there are many people desperate to project an image of success. The majority of Rolex buyers care about nothing other than being seen to own a Rolex, they couldn't really care less about whether they also happen to be 'good watches'.


----------



## Watchout63

krayzie said:


> This really nice limited edition Seiko 5 is going for like $800CAD at the local hobby shop here.


I do like the looks of this though. I have to ask though, what is BAIT? Fish bait?


----------



## Watchyouloved

huwp said:


> Total agreement. The reason Rolex sell well is because there are many people desperate to project an image of success. The majority of Rolex buyers care about nothing other than being seen to own a Rolex, they couldn't really care less about whether they also happen to be 'good watches'.


I honestly hate this. To make matters worse it’s whenever I see that stereotypical woman walk into the watch shop swinging her designer everything and ask for a datejust and as soon as they hear we don’t have any they just walk out because god knows that’s the only watch they would buy ever…

the amount of women in their 30-40’s wearing 2 tone gold datejust with pearl dials and diamond bezels is starting to get overwhelming


----------



## Watchyouloved

Watchout63 said:


> I do like the looks of this though. I have to ask though, what is BAIT? Fish bait?


It’s a hype brand


----------



## Watchyouloved

Cosmodromedary said:


> We will. And like all the recent reissues, it will be available with every dial colour you can think of, including Salmon, tobacco brown, and a smart shade of blue. But no point releasing that right now, because it would compete for sales with the Alpinists, the Cocktails, and maybe even cut into KS sales. Right now their range is fully developed in that 37...38mm category. So they'll wait a few years, until the Alpinist fever dies down then BAM they'll hit us with that.
> 
> It'll have the 6R35 movement, and will be priced very close to the current Alpinists, adjusting for inflation. Likely it'll spearhead a marketing campaign, like a soft re-launch of the Presage brand, much like they did with the 5s recently.
> 
> I don't have insider knowledge, just a sense of inevitability. Bakers gonna bake, swimmers gonna swim, Seiko gonna reissue most popular models that'll sell like TP in a pandemic when the winds are blowing just right.


I was gonna say everyone should think about dumping their sarbs before that happens to retain that maximum resale value lol butttttt then I remembered how the new iterations are always cheaper and the discontinued ones only keep rising. Just like the sarb017 and the new cyclops X dial version with white date wheel and display caseback


----------



## Davekaye90

huwp said:


> Total agreement. The reason Rolex sell well is because there are many people desperate to project an image of success. The majority of Rolex buyers care about nothing other than being seen to own a Rolex, they couldn't really care less about whether they also happen to be 'good watches'.


Here's the thing though. The Range Rover, much like the Submariner, morphed from a pretty basic work truck into a luxury status symbol. A $100K modern Range Rover though is still an extremely capable off-roader. Most likely 95% of its current customer base will never take their RR over anything more difficult than a parking space curb. Most Rolex owners may not care about the 3235, but that doesn't mean Rolex no longer bothers to make its watches just as capable as they always were, if not more so given that the Sub is now 300M rated, much higher than the original was. 

The new King Seiko would be like if Land Rover stripped out all of the advanced AWD hardware and terrain computers, and just used a cheap off the shelf Haldex AWD system like a VW Tiguan has. Good enough, right? Nobody really cares, nobody is really taking their RR off-road, they won't even notice that it'll completely suck at it if they do. 

LR knows that they can't do that though, because even though the vast majority of its customers may not really care, part of what makes the Range Rover a Range Rover and not just another Mercedes GLS or Audi Q7 is that it _can _do that.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

huwp said:


> Total agreement. The reason Rolex sell well is because there are many people desperate to project an image of success. The majority of Rolex buyers care about nothing other than being seen to own a Rolex, they couldn't really care less about whether they also happen to be 'good watches'.


Here's a different answer for ya. The reason I would like to get a Rolex, is that the caseback is 100% empty/sterile. When I get married, I want a simple OP 36 (black, blue, or silver) and be able to engrave the back for my special day. Omega was another option, but all models have designs or open caseback.

Another reason is my friend had his Dad's Rolex OP from the 60's or 70's and running like a charm. That moment inspired me that one day I would like to get one and eventually pass it down.

Unfortunately the brand image/situation has been a bit ruined by a big portion of people as you mentioned above, just want it as a status symbol.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Davekaye90 said:


> Here's the thing though. The Range Rover, much like the Submariner, morphed from a pretty basic work truck into a luxury status symbol. A $100K modern Range Rover though is still an extremely capable off-roader. Most likely 95% of its current customer base will never take their RR over anything more difficult than a parking space curb. Most Rolex owners may not care about the 3235, but that doesn't mean Rolex no longer bothers to make its watches just as capable as they always were, if not more so given that the Sub is now 300M rated, much higher than the original was.
> 
> The new King Seiko would be like if Land Rover stripped out all of the advanced AWD hardware and terrain computers, and just used a cheap off the shelf Haldex AWD system like a VW Tiguan has. Good enough, right? Nobody really cares, nobody is really taking their RR off-road, they won't even notice that it'll completely suck at it if they do.
> 
> LR knows that they can't do that though, because even though the vast majority of its customers may not really care, part of what makes the Range Rover a Range Rover and not just another Mercedes GLS or Audi Q7 is that it _can _do that.


Well kinda true but that’s why they made the Range Rover velar, and Range Rover evoque, literally just banking off the Range Rover name. It’s like the datejust to the submariner. Datejust is a decent watch but it won’t do nor can do what a submariner does, it’s literally the “look at me I have a Rolex” model IMO


----------



## Watchyouloved

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Here's a different answer for ya. The reason I would like to get a Rolex, is that the caseback is 100% empty/sterile. When I get married, I want a simple OP 36 (black, blue, or silver) and be able to engrave the back for my special day. Omega was another option, but all models have designs or open caseback.
> 
> Another reason is my friend had his Dad's Rolex OP from the 60's or 70's and running like a charm. That moment inspired me that one day I would like to get one and eventually pass it down.
> 
> Unfortunately the brand image/situation has been a bit ruined by a big portion of people as you mentioned above, just want it as a status symbol.


Another great watch to pass down is an omega. Speedmaster since it’s so legendary but even a seamaster. Maybe not good for engraving but great for keeping and passing down. It’s the second most recognized brand after Rolex for all you clout chasers out there lol


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Watchyouloved said:


> Another great watch to pass down is an omega. Speedmaster since it’s so legendary but even a seamaster. Maybe not good for engraving but great for keeping and passing down. It’s the second most recognized brand after Rolex for all you clout chasers out there lol


Yea the new SM looks awesome but one has an open case, the other one is covered in waves and a seahorse. For a while I was thinking to forget the whole Rolex thing and get a GS instead.


----------



## Watchyouloved

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Yea the new SM looks awesome but one has an open case, the other one is covered in waves and a seahorse. For a while I was thinking to forget the whole Rolex thing and get a GS instead.


Could engrave it around the movement 😅 

GS are nice too but to spend that kind of money you have to reeeeaaaallllyyyy love that watch. Unfortunately I haven’t found any model which I love or think is perfect.


----------



## krayzie

Watchout63 said:


> I do like the looks of this though. I have to ask though, what is BAIT? Fish bait?


BAIT is a fashion shop they do collabs with different brands.





__





BAIT 公式サイト｜熱狂、楽しさ、ユニークが手に入る


BAITは“HYPE””FUN””UNIQUE“をキーワードに、数々のブランドやアーティスト、コミックスとのコラボレーションアイテムや、貴重なフィギュア、オリジナルウエア、ストリートウエア、スニーカーを幅広くセレクト。あなたのカルチャーの世界を広げることを約束します。




baitme.jp


----------



## krayzie

huwp said:


> The reason Rolex sell well is because there are many people desperate to project an image of success.


And in order to be able to project an image of success, Rolex watches have to be at a certain price point to achieve this exclusivity.

But there's more to luxury items than being simply high price, or so I thought.

Ask a hypebeast what's most important these days. Limited production and resale value?

See what Seiko is getting at? Proven strategy.


----------



## Cosmodromedary

Shark-sandwich said:


> I recommend the Seiko Dolce SACM171 for a HAQ at SARB prices that kinda looks like a KS of you squint).


We don't talk about Dolce no no.
First rule of Dolce club...
Kidding, not kidding. Over the last few years I've been buying up pristine condition vintage Dolces on eBay with thermocompensated HAQ movements, tungsten carbide cases, roughly 5mm thickness... 1980s haute horology, averaging $100 a pop. And I've been keeping real quiet about it. Trying to resist posting many pictures, keep flying below the radar. Not create awareness of the brand and the bargains that exist, lest more people make bids. The prices have been insanely low because quartz is taboo and noone talks about Dolce (no no). I've now got a a near-mint Credor on the way that I paid about $200 for, I figure, what the hell. I've probably had my fill and might start posting pictures of these soon. It seems that some other Seiko fans have found their way to these too


----------



## mleok

john_marston said:


> Yes, but it doesn't cost 10x the price / ~$2250 to go from ETA 2824 base to a 2824 Top Grade (not even chronometer grade). The point is, the movement is a single aspect.


Yes, the movement is a single aspect, but for many of us, not achieving a minimal level of acceptable accuracy is a deal breaker.


----------



## mleok

Watchyouloved said:


> Well kinda true but that’s why they made the Range Rover velar, and Range Rover evoque, literally just banking off the Range Rover name. It’s like the datejust to the submariner. Datejust is a decent watch but it won’t do nor can do what a submariner does, it’s literally the “look at me I have a Rolex” model IMO


A Datejust is actually Rolex's bread and butter, and far outsells the Submariner. For the longest time, the gold Day-Date was the status symbol Rolex, and the stainless steel models were the ones you purchased because it's a good, reliable watch. It's only in our current upside down world that the stainless steel sports models have become so desirable.


----------



## Davekaye90

Should arrive Monday. Definitely very curious to see how this one looks in the flesh.


----------



## VincentG

One of the "new" and upcoming Seiko watches is not even a Seiko watch, it is an AM dial that thanks to Larry at US any Sarb owner can have an 037, now my Sarb is an 033/035/037, just have to find time to do the swap. I am thinking one of Larry's president style bracelets would be a good addition to this kit. The 033 hands are difficult to source btw, but the new US037 is a simple swap on an 035.


----------



## BreadCrumbs

Davekaye90 said:


> Yep, people are paying stupid money for what was a really nice Seiko 5. The salmon dial version has hit the stratosphere. Why you'd do that when the SARX033/035 exist, I have no idea. Watch collectors are nuts.


Aren't the SARX bigger?


----------



## Davekaye90

BreadCrumbs said:


> Aren't the SARX bigger?


Yeah, closer to 40mm. Similar if not less money though for a watch that's 10X nicer. The SZSB models are also 40mm, but priced like the SARB used to be (with a 4R, of course.) Citizen's NB1050 series is the new SARB.


----------



## Thom986

And the Promaster have a nice qpr.


----------



## Watchyouloved

mleok said:


> A Datejust is actually Rolex's bread and butter, and far outsells the Submariner. For the longest time, the gold Day-Date was the status symbol Rolex, and the stainless steel models were the ones you purchased because it's a good, reliable watch. It's only in our current upside down world that the stainless steel sports models have become so desirable.


Well yeah I remember in the 90’s the day-date in solid yellow gold (there wasn’t a rose gold option at the time as the trend wasn’t there) was the go to successful top of the line “I made it” watch. The datejust even in those days was still just a datejust and mostly viewed as a banker’s watch and everyone on wall street wore it before they switched to bigger dialed watches (breitling with diamonds 🙄) in the early 2000’s. Then the submariner in gold became the new status watch for awhile and everyone wanted that blue dial sub but it wasn’t necessarily rare but just expensive and that caused exclusivity. Now there are more rich people than ever and the steel trend took off like crazy and as a result gold models of professionals are getting snatched up. Regardless of what the trends used to be and what the trends are today, the datejust still sits in the same spot. (Couldn’t afford a day date, get the datejust now it’s can’t get a sports model, get the datejust) many people on Rolex forum admit to not desiring a datejust but purchasing it to build sales history. They even confuse themselves before purchase by saying yeah it’s kind of a cool watch! And immediately selling it shortly after. It’s honestly a very boring designed watch.


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchyouloved said:


> Well yeah I remember in the 90’s the day-date in solid yellow gold (there wasn’t a rose gold option at the time as the trend wasn’t there) was the go to successful top of the line “I made it” watch. The datejust even in those days was still just a datejust and mostly viewed as a banker’s watch and everyone on wall street wore it before they switched to bigger dialed watches (breitling with diamonds 🙄) in the early 2000’s. Then the submariner in gold became the new status watch for awhile and everyone wanted that blue dial sub but it wasn’t necessarily rare but just expensive and that caused exclusivity. Now there are more rich people than ever and the steel trend took off like crazy and as a result gold models of professionals are getting snatched up. Regardless of what the trends used to be and what the trends are today, the datejust still sits in the same spot. (Couldn’t afford a day date, get the datejust now it’s can’t get a sports model, get the datejust) many people on Rolex forum admit to not desiring a datejust but purchasing it to build sales history. They even confuse themselves before purchase by saying yeah it’s kind of a cool watch! And immediately selling it shortly after. It’s honestly a very boring designed watch.


I think the smooth bezel Romans version has some charm to it. No way I'd ever pay $11K for one, but it's actually one of the few Rolex models that I don't actively dislike.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Can’t you get a Zelos with a 2892 for under $1000? Or is it a soprod movement?


----------



## Watchyouloved

VincentG said:


> One of the "new" and upcoming Seiko watches is not even a Seiko watch, it is an AM dial that thanks to Larry at US any Sarb owner can have an 037, now my Sarb is an 033/035/037, just have to find time to do the swap. I am thinking one of Larry's president style bracelets would be a good addition to this kit. The 033 hands are difficult to source btw, but the new US037 is a simple swap on an 035.
> View attachment 16399292


Wow that’s so cool! Is the swap easy to do? 

the 037 is a beautiful watch


----------



## mleok

Watchyouloved said:


> Well yeah I remember in the 90’s the day-date in solid yellow gold (there wasn’t a rose gold option at the time as the trend wasn’t there) was the go to successful top of the line “I made it” watch. The datejust even in those days was still just a datejust and mostly viewed as a banker’s watch and everyone on wall street wore it before they switched to bigger dialed watches (breitling with diamonds 🙄) in the early 2000’s. Then the submariner in gold became the new status watch for awhile and everyone wanted that blue dial sub but it wasn’t necessarily rare but just expensive and that caused exclusivity. Now there are more rich people than ever and the steel trend took off like crazy and as a result gold models of professionals are getting snatched up. Regardless of what the trends used to be and what the trends are today, the datejust still sits in the same spot. (Couldn’t afford a day date, get the datejust now it’s can’t get a sports model, get the datejust) many people on Rolex forum admit to not desiring a datejust but purchasing it to build sales history. They even confuse themselves before purchase by saying yeah it’s kind of a cool watch! And immediately selling it shortly after. It’s honestly a very boring designed watch.


Well, I purchased the Oyster Perpetual 39 in white after already having a Submariner 114060, because I liked the fact that it was an understated, wearable, everyday watch with no cyclops, Mercedes hands, fluted bezel, or Jubilee bracelet.


----------



## Saswatch

Watchyouloved said:


> Wow that’s so cool! Is the swap easy to do?
> 
> the 037 is a beautiful watch


In Seiko divers, the chapter ring requires removal of the crystal. With mineral crystals it’s straight forward but with sapphire, Seiko uses anti-glare on the underside. That could mean a lot more care will need to go into the process.

Hands swap and alignment is alright other than the seconds hand which can be a PITA during installation. However the difficulty goes up with polished handset

Finally the dial swap and that is straight forward.


----------



## john_marston

VincentG said:


> One of the "new" and upcoming Seiko watches is not even a Seiko watch, it is an AM dial that thanks to Larry at US any Sarb owner can have an 037, now my Sarb is an 033/035/037, just have to find time to do the swap. I am thinking one of Larry's president style bracelets would be a good addition to this kit. The 033 hands are difficult to source btw, but the new US037 is a simple swap on an 035.
> View attachment 16399292


Additionally, future buyers now have to triple check every SARB (037) on the used market for having a replica dial or not, yay! 
US selling these sounds like a potential lawsuit in the making, but I’m no lawyer.

Never understood why the Seiko community gives replica parts the big thumbs up. It’s a pain in the @ss sometimes looking at buying Seikos online, only to find out they all have aftermarket dials.


----------



## thesharkman

VincentG said:


> One of the "new" and upcoming Seiko watches is not even a Seiko watch, it is an AM dial that thanks to Larry at US any Sarb owner can have an 037, now my Sarb is an 033/035/037, just have to find time to do the swap. I am thinking one of Larry's president style bracelets would be a good addition to this kit. The 033 hands are difficult to source btw, but the new US037 is a simple swap on an 035.
> View attachment 16399292


i inquired about one of the US dials and never received a reply...

<* shark >>><


----------



## Watchyouloved

john_marston said:


> Additionally, future buyers now have to triple check every SARB (037) on the used market for having a replica dial or not, yay!
> US selling these sounds like a potential lawsuit in the making, but I’m no lawyer.
> 
> Never understood why the Seiko community gives replica parts the big thumbs up. It’s a pain in the @ss sometimes looking at buying Seikos online, only to find out they all have aftermarket dials.


It says uncle on the dial and he purposely wanted it like that so not to confuse people or make a fake. It’s kind of like an homage and I’d argue Uncle Seiko is one of (if not) *the* most reputable seiko aftermarket parts dealers there is. Also, he does not normally make dials. This is his first time doing so and he has a story about why it’s done and it’s all strictly passion. I can respect the dials. His straps are legendary among seiko’s and I have one myself. I can make room for the dial too.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Even jewelers stock uncle Seiko bands, that should tell you how legit he is.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Plus you’re talking like SARB037’s ever even show up in the market 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## VincentG

john_marston said:


> Additionally, future buyers now have to triple check every SARB (037) on the used market for having a replica dial or not, yay!
> US selling these sounds like a potential lawsuit in the making, but I’m no lawyer.
> 
> Never understood why the Seiko community gives replica parts the big thumbs up. It’s a pain in the @ss sometimes looking at buying Seikos online, only to find out they all have aftermarket dials.


No checking required, a WIS can spot it from a distance as a US037 plus anyone buying a $3,000 watch can simply read the bottom of the dial at 6 o-clock and tell. There is no counterfeiting and everything about the dial is spot on, including the anti-counterfeiting devices, Larry did an amazing job with these.


----------



## Davekaye90

john_marston said:


> Additionally, future buyers now have to triple check every SARB (037) on the used market for having a replica dial or not, yay!
> US selling these sounds like a potential lawsuit in the making, but I’m no lawyer.
> 
> Never understood why the Seiko community gives replica parts the big thumbs up. It’s a pain in the @ss sometimes looking at buying Seikos online, only to find out they all have aftermarket dials.


Is it? I don't know where you're looking, but if you have any familiarity with the OEM models and what colors Seiko made and did not make, it's usually pretty straightforward to tell what's AM. I've also personally yet to see an AM mod being passed off as OEM, certainly at least not here. eBay has all sorts of Frankenwatches, but that's hardly exclusive to Seiko. 

They can't be explicitly advertised with Seiko on the dial, as that's Seiko's trademark, so I imagine they were never listed on US' website. It'd have to be more wink wink nudge nudge than that. Personally I'm not bothered by it, you aren't getting a SARB037. If one does by some miracle happen to show up, it'd be priced like a Montblanc Heritage. Why anyone would be dumb enough to _pay _that for what was a glorified Seiko 5 is beyond me, but like I said, watch collectors are nuts. People are asking stupid money for Baltic's salmon dial bicompax chrono, (BUT DAT SALMON DIAL DOE - watch collector) and that thing has a freaking Sea-gull in it, with a lifespan probably measured in months before something breaks.


----------



## mleok

Watchyouloved said:


> It says uncle on the dial and he purposely wanted it like that so not to confuse people or make a fake. It’s kind of like an homage and I’d argue Uncle Seiko is one of (if not) *the* most reputable seiko aftermarket parts dealers there is. Also, he does not normally make dials. This is his first time doing so and he has a story about why it’s done and it’s all strictly passion. I can respect the dials. His straps are legendary among seiko’s and I have one myself. I can make room for the dial too.


But, it does say Seiko on the dial, so it is a fake.


----------



## noenmon

Watchyouloved said:


> Plus you’re talking like SARB037’s ever even show up in the market 🤣🤣🤣


That’s because no one bought them new, when they were available. That was back in the days when they tried to sell us salmon colored shirts which some people bought and never wore. I even worked for a salmon colored newspaper at the same time and not a lot of people were into that either. 

There's only one thing that should be salmon colored and that's salmon. But of course collectors regularly misjudge desirability and beauty because of the rarity of a thing.


----------



## VincentG

Don't forget the SNXA11, the $100 Seiko 5 with a salmon dial that now sells for $500-1k. I will add that my fav salmon of all time, is the cedar planked Scottish salmon at the Crab and Fin on St Armand's, it is out of this world


----------



## yonsson

Xhantos said:


> AFAIK they stopped doing this even for GS, I only received an inspection certificate (early 2020, SBGW231g), did not include any results for my individual watch 😢 (though has a certificate number and states movement and case serial numbers).


There was a long period when GS didn’t issue this paper certificate for the mechanical watch. I wonder why they started doing it again. It’s almost as if someone tipped them of that it was an appreciated added value when receiving your GS. 🙄


----------



## valuewatchguy

Watchyouloved said:


> It says uncle on the dial and he purposely wanted it like that so not to confuse people or make a fake. It’s kind of like an homage and I’d argue Uncle Seiko is one of (if not) *the* most reputable seiko aftermarket parts dealers there is. Also, he does not normally make dials. This is his first time doing so and he has a story about why it’s done and it’s all strictly passion. I can respect the dials. His straps are legendary among seiko’s and I have one myself. I can make room for the dial too.



I like US products and him as a person, but he crossed the line with this one. It does say Uncle on the dial......but you have to look really really close. For all practical purposes he cloned a Seiko dial.


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> There was a long period when GS didn’t issue this paper certificate for the mechanical watch. I wonder why they started doing it again. It’s almost as if someone tipped them of that it was an appreciated added value when receiving your GS. 🙄


Well if they want to align everything they can simply do a GS9 club points card for all mechanical / quartz / spring drive like the Swiss. Just don't get it mixed up at Costco.

Of cuz a piece of fancy paper is always preferred imo.


----------



## BreadCrumbs

Davekaye90 said:


> Yeah, closer to 40mm. Similar if not less money though for a watch that's 10X nicer. The SZSB models are also 40mm, but priced like the SARB used to be (with a 4R, of course.) Citizen's NB1050 series is the new SARB.


A big part of the appeal for the SARB was that it was 38 mm. You're right about Citzen's NB1050 series being new SARB. Seems like Citizen is the new Seiko tbh


----------



## Watchyouloved

noenmon said:


> That’s because no one bought them new, when they were available. That was back in the days when they tried to sell us salmon colored shirts which some people bought and never wore. I even worked for a salmon colored newspaper at the same time and not a lot of people were into that either.
> 
> There's only one thing that should be salmon colored and that's salmon. But of course collectors regularly misjudge desirability and beauty because of the rarity of a thing.


Highly disagree here…salmon is an awesome color and very fashionable. I would say salmon colored clothing pieces look amazing and accessories as well. Idk what age group you’re in or where you work or live but salmon has been trendy for over 10 years now. Salmon dress shirts are a staple it’s a classic look now.


----------



## Tickstart

Men like that colorway because it reminds us of.. Well, need I say more.


----------



## Davekaye90

BreadCrumbs said:


> A big part of the appeal for the SARB was that it was 38 mm. You're right about Citzen's NB1050 series being new SARB. Seems like Citizen is the new Seiko tbh


In that case it would be nice if they got over their dumb obsession with integrated bracelets, and focused more on automatics. Eco-drives still out number the mechanical models like 10 to 1. This might be interesting if it actually had lugs.


----------



## BTNMNKI

Davekaye90 said:


> In that case it would be nice if they got over their dumb obsession with integrated bracelets, and focused more on automatics. Eco-drives still out number the mechanical models like 10 to 1. This might be interesting if it actually had lugs.


I think Eco-Drive is one of their main selling points, though. It's certainly their main feature outside of Japan, and they are a large brand that caters to everyday users, rather than a select few willing to shell out hundereds or thousands of dollars for a watch. If I were a betting man, I'd wager most people who buy citizens like the convenience of having something accurate that's robust enough to survive a drop or to, and with the added bonus of not needing a battery swap every three years or so, eco-drive is about as low-maintenance as it gets. Those people are also not very likely to buy extra bracelets or give a hoot about lug width.

The tradeoff being that if you do need service, it is going to be a PITA; both I, my father and my mother have all had to deal with Citizen customer service and it was enough to swear us off the brand forever.

As far as the above watch goes - I agree that real lugs would be preferable, but then again, people here are gushing about the Tissot PRX and the Royal Oak, so clearly that's not a dealbreaker.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


>


which model is this lugless piece of garbage? Asking for a friend....


----------



## Slant

valuewatchguy said:


> which model is this lugless piece of garbage? Asking for a friend....


My "friend" wants to know too. And where are they selling this abomination, and any discount to be had?


----------



## mi6_

BTNMNKI said:


> I think Eco-Drive is one of their main selling points, though. It's certainly their main feature outside of Japan, and they are a large brand that caters to everyday users, rather than a select few willing to shell out hundereds or thousands of dollars for a watch. If I were a betting man, I'd wager most people who buy citizens like the convenience of having something accurate that's robust enough to survive a drop or to, and with the added bonus of not needing a battery swap every three years or so, eco-drive is about as low-maintenance as it gets. Those people are also not very likely to buy extra bracelets or give a hoot about lug width.


I wonder if all the whiners in this thread about the 6R35 movement in the new King Seiko models would appreciate the value, accuracy and robustness of the Citizen Eco-Drive movements???


----------



## Domo

valuewatchguy said:


> which model is this lugless piece of garbage? Asking for a friend....





Slant said:


> My "friend" wants to know too. And where are they selling this abomination, and any discount to be had?


You should tell your "friends" that it's a NC0200-81L. IMO front-to-back it's a masterclass in dial proportions and a correctly sized movement for the case. It's been many-a-year since I've seen a sub-seconds that hugs the dial rim like that as opposed to floating somewhere in the middle. I'd love to see it in person...








シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト


CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。




citizen.jp


----------



## Davekaye90




----------



## One-Seventy

Davekaye90 said:


> In that case it would be nice if they got over their dumb obsession with integrated bracelets, and focused more on automatics. Eco-drives still out number the mechanical models like 10 to 1. This might be interesting if it actually had lugs.


That is absolutely terrible, isn't it, with its sharp'n'angular lines and well placed subdial that most Swiss manufacturers could learn a thing or two from. Also to discover that the bracelet isn't actually integrated, but actually conventionally removable, must also be terrible. Or good, I don't know any more : )


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Domo said:


> You should tell your "friends" that it's a NC0200-81L. IMO front-to-back it's a masterclass in dial proportions and a correctly sized movement for the case. It's been many-a-year since I've seen a sub-seconds that hugs the dial rim like that as opposed to floating somewhere in the middle. I'd love to see it in person...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト
> 
> 
> CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizen.jp


It's nice that the thickness is under 11mm. GS should take notes lol


----------



## Davekaye90

One-Seventy said:


> That is absolutely terrible, isn't it, with its sharp'n'angular lines and well placed subdial that most Swiss manufacturers could learn a thing or two from. Also to discover that the bracelet isn't actually integrated, but actually conventionally removable, must also be terrible. Or good, I don't know any more : )
> 
> View attachment 16403222


There are plenty of integrated bracelet watches where you _can _put a strap on them. They just don't look _good _with one, because it's like the case is sitting on top of the strap. I've never liked this style of GS case for that reason. You can put a strap one it, it also doesn't look right.


----------



## One-Seventy

Davekaye90 said:


> There are plenty of integrated bracelet watches where you _can _put a strap on them. They just don't look _good _with one, because it's like the case is sitting on top of the strap. I've never liked this style of GS case for that reason. You can put a strap one it, it also doesn't look right.


Those are "hooded lugs". Plenty of watches like that around - Sinn 810/B&R Demineur, Oris Chronoris, Speedmaster Mk II-V, Rado Diastars and so on. They have standard bracelets, but fitted underneath. "Integrated bracelet" universally refers to the style which is embedded into the case, with non-standard widths, very often unremovable.

What you'd need in this instance would be a flared strap - Di-Modell Chronissimo, for example:


----------



## Esoterix

mi6_ said:


> I wonder if all the whiners in this thread about the 6R35 movement in the new King Seiko models would appreciate the value, accuracy and robustness of the Citizen Eco-Drive movements???


Well in all fairness I only voice my lack of respect for the 6R35 in the SPB14x models, But.. I could care less about the value, accuracy and robustness of Eco-Drive movements.

I’m a fan of mechanical watches, why would I??


----------



## valuewatchguy

anyone know if the prospex turtle or SKX bezel inserts fit this model


----------



## Davekaye90

mi6_ said:


> I wonder if all the whiners in this thread about the 6R35 movement in the new King Seiko models would appreciate the value, accuracy and robustness of the Citizen Eco-Drive movements???


No. My first two "watch collection" watches were Citizen Eco-drive RC models. As soon as I got an SKX, I sold them both and never looked back. Think about that, going from a solar quartz with a perpetual calendar that sets itself for DST, to a watch that can't even hack or handwind. Eco-drive is boring. They're wall clocks that you can wear. They don't do anything or need any interaction.


----------



## Galaga

I want Seiko to create a turtle, samurai or mas reinterpretation with a black dial and green bezel with no fake patina indices or hands. 

It can’t be that hard. I guarantee it will sell like vodka in a Russian winter. 

Can someone please photoshop some.

Something like this:


----------



## Tokyo321

VincentG said:


> One of the "new" and upcoming Seiko watches is not even a Seiko watch, it is an AM dial that thanks to Larry at US any Sarb owner can have an 037, now my Sarb is an 033/035/037, just have to find time to do the swap. I am thinking one of Larry's president style bracelets would be a good addition to this kit. The 033 hands are difficult to source btw, but the new US037 is a simple swap on an 035.


Where can you get SARB parts? I'm looking to buy 035 hands and datewheel.


----------



## Davekaye90

Galaga said:


> I want Seiko to create a turtle, samurai or mas reinterpretation with a black dial and green bezel with no fake patina indices or hands.
> 
> It can’t be that hard. I guarantee it will sell like vodka in a Russian winter.
> 
> Can someone please photoshop some.
> 
> Something like this:


Just Google Seiko Kermit mod. There's tons of them floating around.


----------



## yonsson

mi6_ said:


> I wonder if all the whiners in this thread about the 6R35 movement in the new King Seiko models would appreciate the value, accuracy and robustness of the Citizen Eco-Drive movements???


Why not? Most watch collectors or whatever you want to call them appreciate both mechanical, quartz and hybrid movements. You clearly missed the point about the history of KS.


----------



## mleok

mi6_ said:


> I wonder if all the whiners in this thread about the 6R35 movement in the new King Seiko models would appreciate the value, accuracy and robustness of the Citizen Eco-Drive movements???


Look at the Escapement Time King Seiko “homage” with the VH31 movement, it is incredibly popular, and if Seiko made a real deal and perhaps labeled it as a King Quartz, and priced it appropriately, I would certainly buy it. I just bought a Citizen Chronomaster.


----------



## VincentG

Tokyo321 said:


> Where can you get SARB parts? I'm looking to buy 035 hands and datewheel.


I think watch parts plaza on ebay will have them


----------



## TCWU

this is ceramic bezel 
that dude said he will contact his Japanese insider
that insider must never return his call 
so just a apparition that dude created 😝 






that's probably biggest Seiko/GS dealer in FL


----------



## JapanJames

The guy I asked at the seiko booth of yodobashi camera didn't know the answer; made some calls and then told me it isn't ceramic. 

I bought it anyway but yeah I never thought it would be. Seiko always mentions it when the bezel is ceramic, and they often don't use ceramic even on GS divers, so I had no reason to think it would be in the first place.


----------



## TCWU

JapanJames said:


> The guy I asked at the seiko booth of yodobashi camera didn't know the answer; made some calls and then told me it isn't ceramic.
> 
> I bought it anyway but yeah I never thought it would be. Seiko always mentions it when the bezel is ceramic, and they often don't use ceramic even on GS divers, so I had no reason to think it would be in the first place.


it looks exactly like LX line bezel
I owned SLA019 and 035
from the video I am pretty sure that's ceramic 
I had GS diver that's not ceramic 
the GS insert is on top of bezel pretty thick made it has that ceramic depth look but it's metal insert


----------



## yonsson

TCWU said:


> it looks exactly like LX line bezel
> I owned SLA019 and 035
> from the video I am pretty sure that's ceramic
> I had GS diver that's not ceramic
> the GS insert is on top of bezel pretty thick made it has that ceramic depth look but it's metal insert


You never give up, do you? Like I said, I haven’t asked SEIKO about this particular insert. I asked them about the LX diver insert.


----------



## osbertc0ol

Made in Japan you say?
Maybe that's why the QC sucks? lol.

Anyway, the upcoming black edition looks good.


----------



## TravisMorgan

noenmon said:


> That’s because no one bought them new, when they were available. That was back in the days when they tried to sell us salmon colored shirts which some people bought and never wore. I even worked for a salmon colored newspaper at the same time and not a lot of people were into that either.
> 
> There's only one thing that should be salmon colored and that's salmon. But of course collectors regularly misjudge desirability and beauty because of the rarity of a thing.


Yeah, Salmon watches really suck


----------



## valuewatchguy

TravisMorgan said:


> Yeah, Salmon really sucks


That's everything from pink to peach. Salmon is trendy. And pastels in general are trendy. Salmon in particular seems to be tough to get right as can be seen from your examples. None of which look that good. That Mont Blanc someone posted a bit back was good and Fears watches does an excellent one.


----------



## TravisMorgan

valuewatchguy said:


> That's everything from pink to peach. Salmon is trendy. And pastels in general are trendy. Salmon in particular seems to be tough to get right as can be seen from your examples. None of which look that good. That Mont Blanc someone posted a bit back was good and Fears watches does an excellent one.


Oh you mean copper ingredient added..lol...like a new shiny penny


----------



## Snaggletooth

TCWU said:


> from the video I am pretty sure that's ceramic


----------



## valuewatchguy

TravisMorgan said:


> Oh you mean copper ingredient added..lol...like a new shiny penny
> View attachment 16404619



yes…… I think? If not then definitely, No…… final answer.

🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## konners




----------



## SKYWATCH007

osbertc0ol said:


> View attachment 16404563
> 
> View attachment 16404561
> 
> View attachment 16404560
> 
> 
> Made in Japan you say?
> Maybe that's why the QC sucks? lol.
> 
> Anyway, the upcoming black edition looks good.


Any ideas when this is coming out?


----------



## arlee

konners said:


> View attachment 16404712
> 
> View attachment 16404713


Oh man we going to get a 6105-8000 remake!!?


----------



## 6L35

konners said:


> View attachment 16404712
> 
> View attachment 16404713


Sorry, I don't get it. What Seiko's current production model corresponds to that case and bezel?


----------



## konners

arlee said:


> Oh man we going to get a 6105-8000 remake!!?


So long as this isn’t Feiko production..


----------



## konners

6L35 said:


> Sorry, I don't get it. What Seiko's current production model corresponds to that case and bezel?


It doesn’t correspond to anything _current._


----------



## 6L35

arlee said:


> Oh man we going to get a 6105-8000 remake!!?


OMG


----------



## yonsson

arlee said:


> Oh man we going to get a 6105-8000 remake!!?


It sure looks like it. Guessing it won’t have a 8L movement based on the bezel inlay.  
A 6105-8000 with 8L would be the perfect watch. That’s my favorite divers case ever made by SEIKO.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

WOW never heard of this 6105-8000 until today. It's a really nice looking watch. More streamlined than the Willard case imo.

41mm diameter and 14 thickness. Hope they slim it down to at least 13.









A Look at the Underappreciated Seiko 6105-8000


This week on #TBT, we take a look at the 2nd diver from one of our favorite brands, the underappreciated Seiko 6105-8000.




www.fratellowatches.com





That's a nice article on it for someone that isn't familiar with this model also comparing it to a couple of other ones.


----------



## konners

yonsson said:


> It sure looks like it. Guessing it won’t have a 8L movement based on the bezel inlay.
> A 6105-8000 with 8L would be the perfect watch. That’s my favorite divers case ever made by SEIKO.


I suspect it’ll be the 6R to join the other recent releases of historic (!) divers! Perhaps an 8L version will accompany it.


----------



## yonsson

konners said:


> I suspect it’ll be the 6R to join the other recent releases of historic (!) divers! Perhaps an 8L version will accompany it.


I would buy a 8L 6105-8000 in a heartbeat.
Original 6105 cases are a pain to get water resistant.


----------



## keerola

yonsson said:


> It sure looks like it. Guessing it won’t have a 8L movement based on the bezel inlay.
> A 6105-8000 with 8L would be the perfect watch. That’s my favorite divers case ever made by SEIKO.


Has there ever been a 6R with 4 o'clock (sharp) crown? 8L yes, but i can't recall any 6R's, just 3:50 crowns. So fingers crossed..

edit: forgot about Transocean.


----------



## Davekaye90

osbertc0ol said:


> View attachment 16404563
> 
> View attachment 16404561
> 
> View attachment 16404560
> 
> 
> Made in Japan you say?
> Maybe that's why the QC sucks? lol.
> 
> Anyway, the upcoming black edition looks good.


Tissot cases are most _definitely _not "Swiss Made." That's not why the QC sucks.


----------



## konners

keerola said:


> Has there ever been a 6R with 4 o'clock (sharp) crown? 8L yes, but i can't recall any 6R's, just 3:50 crowns. So fingers crossed..


----------



## valuewatchguy

6L35 said:


> Sorry, I don't get it. What Seiko's current production model corresponds to that case and bezel?


nothing current......6105-8000 aka williard without the assymetric lump on the side


----------



## SKYWATCH007

valuewatchguy said:


> nothing current......6105-8000 aka williard without the assymetric lump on the side


Would be nice if the pics are in fact real/current. A reissue of this would be nice without having it cost thousands. What price would the 8L make it approx?


----------



## keerola

konners said:


> View attachment 16405074


8L would have been nice.. i’m sure this will have offset date.


----------



## Spring-Diver

valuewatchguy said:


> nothing current......6105-8000 aka williard without the assymetric lump on the side


It would be great if Seiko used the 8L35 for the historical version with no lume at the “3” position and keep the framed date window 👍


----------



## 6L35

valuewatchguy said:


> nothing current......6105-8000 aka williard without the assymetric lump on the side


I like it more than the Willard. IIRC it appears in Apocalypse Now as well.


----------



## Pissodes

Oh my....Seiko take my money if the 6105-8000 is revived!


----------



## galvinw

I already picked up the Rdunae homage, and trying to avoid the 6R/price bracket but a 6105-8000 remake is seriously tempting.


----------



## Commisar

Saswatch said:


> Orient is the new Seiko. Better jump on that bandwagon sooner than later because their prices are laughably low.
> 
> Tighter movement tolerances and personally, that may have translated the Mako2's out-of-the-box accuracy to about 0spd over a week of wearing or anytime I wear one for the matter. Their watch construction is at a higher level than Seiko (of 2000s-now) and they use screws to hold down the movement instead of friction spacers. No alignment concerns. Takes abuse and still comes out looking good.
> 
> The only cons I can think of are that the hand winding mechanism is rougher than expected. Their movements are 3Hz and roughly 40 hours of PR only. If you thought the NH35/36 looked dull, don't even bother with the F69xx series. Their dials designs are a fall cry from Seiko. The lume is weak because they don't seem to access to Seiko's Lumibrite. Sapphire crystals but lacking AR coating. The brand name seems outdated ... is this a rug or a murder mystery train?
> 
> But they're cheap and high quality for the price.


The other problem is their designs are usually so.... Derivative and rather boring.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

Tanker G1 said:


> How can you be sure? What you get for your money with Seiko is diminishing, that much is true. But $1,700 isn't casual watch buying. I'd argue what Seiko delivers for that $1,700 is very important to the success of the line, and that should include mechanical accuracy. These elements will certainly be the discussion points in this and many other Seiko 'value' threads very soon. As the first KS reissue has shown, this might not be an instant-success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it was rhetorical, but I do.
> 
> 6R doesn't belong in $1,000 watches, let alone $1,700 ones.


Tell that to Seiko's sales department 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

Eyeshield25 said:


> We're not in the ole SARB, SKX, SNK golden days anymore, Seiko has restrategize their brand so whether you like the price tag or not people will buy it today, tomorrow, and for many more years.


Plus, Seiko still makes loads of inexpensive Quartz watches, be they divers, dress watches, digital watches, etc all day. 

I have a solar Tuna (PADI EDITION) and it's excellent. Set it, forget it, give it some sun every few months and you're set. 

If they re-released the SKX as a quartz diver I'd buy one instantly.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Would be nice if the pics are in fact real/current. A reissue of this would be nice without having it cost thousands. What price would the 8L make it approx?


MM300 is $3100 retail.

Lets all hope for a 7C powered 6105-8000.....will never happen but we (I) can dream.


----------



## Watchyouloved

It’s been exactly 55 years since the 6105 8000 released originally so it would make sense to drop it this year! I’m sure it will be like all the vintage divers remakes like the SLA017, SLA025, & SLA033. It’ll be $4.5k and have an 8L movement, dia shock ever brilliant steel, dial with applied indices and borders, sapphire crystal, ceramic style shiny coated bezel, and with a waffle rubber strap.


----------



## braidn

Watchyouloved said:


> It’s been exactly 55 years since the 6105 8000 released originally so it would make sense to drop it this year! I’m sure it will be like all the vintage divers remakes like the SLA017, SLA025, & SLA033. It’ll be $4.5k and have an 8L movement, dia shock ever brilliant steel, dial with applied indices and borders, sapphire crystal, ceramic style shiny coated bezel, and with a waffle rubber strap.


Some of us have been holding off for this one and I, for one, hope it really happens this year.


----------



## JapanJames

This is where we'll see what seiko is willing to do for authenticity in a reissue. Those original watches never said DIVER'S on them in the first place so I hope they ignore ISO compliance and go with a 3 oclock date window with no added lume. 
I think they might do this for the expensive reissue, but I would say there's no chance of it for the inevitable cheaper 6R version, which would have either an offset date or an extra lume pip to the side (and maybe a small chance of no date, now that the upcoming king seikos show that that is something they're willing to try).


----------



## krayzie

JapanJames said:


> This is where we'll see what seiko is willing to do for authenticity in a reissue. Those original watches never said DIVER'S on them in the first place so I hope they ignore ISO compliance and go with a 3 oclock date window with no added lume.
> I think they might do this for the expensive reissue, but I would say there's no chance of it for the inevitable cheaper 6R version, which would have either an offset date or an extra lume pip to the side (and maybe a small chance of no date, now that the upcoming king seikos show that that is something they're willing to try).


Well me I just don't like the odd wide spacing between Diver's and 200m, it's the same with GS.

Whenever Seiko creates a new case, they will at least make a few thousand in one straight run or over a few reissues for years to come to recoup the cost imo.


----------



## yonsson

JapanJames said:


> This is where we'll see what seiko is willing to do for authenticity in a reissue. Those original watches never said DIVER'S on them in the first place so I hope they ignore ISO compliance and go with a 3 oclock date window with no added lume.
> I think they might do this for the expensive reissue, but I would say there's no chance of it for the inevitable cheaper 6R version, which would have either an offset date or an extra lume pip to the side (and maybe a small chance of no date, now that the upcoming king seikos show that that is something they're willing to try).


One can dream but if the pictures of the -8000 on the last page is correct, then it will be aluminum insert and 6R just like the SPB237 Willard. I’ve never ever seen SEIKO ignore ISO-standards so I doubt they will.


----------



## JapanJames

Oh, I agree that that does seem to be the case going from that pic. I think there's a fair chance that they'll make 2 versions however, one of them more high end, and this is the more affordable 6R version. They might even make 3 versions like what happened with the Willard- repro style, affordable, and then higher end modernized version.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Would you guys pay $500 more for the king Seiko remakes to have a 6L35 and be 9.8mm thick while retaining the 100m of WR?

I’m sure Seiko could do it because they already released a watch with those specs, known as the SJE073.

LOOK AT THAT THINNESS !! WOW
















Seiko Presage Limited Edition | Presage | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION


The new Presage limited edition features a new caliber, 6L35. Caliber 6L35 is completely new and distinguishes itself from the trusted and much admired 6R15 caliber by its slimness and its accuracy.



www.seikowatches.com


----------



## Watchyouloved

So to everyone saying that the watch had to be 12mm to retain that water resistance…WRONG!

also, I would’ve been fine if it only had 30m of WR


----------



## JapanJames

Seiko already did a King Seiko remake with a 6L35. It wasn't that thin but a lot of that was because of the large box sapphire that the SJE073 doesn't have, and that crystal is a solid 2 mm thick.
I really can't see Seiko releasing anything else with the 6L35 for less than the price of the Alpinist reissue at bare minimum (same price as the Uemura divers).


----------



## yonsson

JapanJames said:


> Seiko already did a King Seiko remake with a 6L35. It wasn't that thin but a lot of that was because of the large box sapphire that the SJE073 doesn't have, and that crystal is a solid 2 mm thick.
> I really can't see Seiko releasing anything else with the 6L35 for less than the price of the Alpinist reissue at bare minimum (same price as the Uemura divers).





Watchyouloved said:


> So to everyone saying that the watch had to be 12mm to retain that water resistance…WRONG!
> 
> also, I would’ve been fine if it only had 30m of WR


The SJE doesn’t only have 6L but it also has a specially constructed case to make it extra thin.


----------



## JapanJames

The SJE is definitely a special watch. I passed on it because I found the dial a bit large but I kind of regret it because it feels like the ultimate presage.


----------



## 6L35

yonsson said:


> The SJE doesn’t only have 6L but it also has a specially constructed case to make it extra thin.


True. The movement is front loaded.


----------



## georgefl74

yonsson said:


> I would buy a 8L 6105-8000 in a heartbeat.
> Original 6105 cases are a pain to get water resistant.


_Seiko brass checks future releases_ L.E next year with 8L at 3* pricetag .


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Ryota Yamagata Limited Edition:









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 6


In buona sostanza capo, logiche commerciali che si adeguano a quelle tecniche. Un frammisto di reverse engineering, con l’intento di colpire il cuore




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## lexminute

JapanJames said:


> The SJE is definitely a special watch. I passed on it because I found the dial a bit large but I kind of regret it because it feels like the ultimate presage.


You're not the only one. I love the thinness and price is OK given regular discounts but that dial/case is too big for what it is. I hope they rerelease with a smaller case. Some of us don't need that thick vintage-y crystal on a modern dress watch..


----------



## JapanJames

lexminute said:


> You're not the only one. I love the thinness and price is OK given regular discounts but that dial/case is too big for what it is. I hope they rerelease with a smaller case. Some of us don't need that thick vintage-y crystal on a modern dress watch..


Yeah, I would have bought it without hesitation if it was a 38mm case or even better 37. IIRC it has a genuine thermally-blued second hand as well which is a great feature for a presage when all of the other blue hand models are just painted blue.


----------



## Davekaye90

6R, huge crystal opening, 100M WR, 11.3mm thick. Seiko can do it if they want to.


----------



## josayeee

Seiko SUS mechanical or the Alpinist GMT quartz 
make it happen Seiko


----------



## 6L35

lexminute said:


> You're not the only one. I love the thinness and price is OK given regular discounts but that dial/case is too big for what it is. I hope they rerelease with a smaller case. Some of us don't need that thick vintage-y crystal on a modern dress watch..


The SJE073 has a flat crystal. Too flat if you ask me.



JapanJames said:


> Yeah, I would have bought it without hesitation if it was a 38mm case or even better 37. IIRC it has a genuine thermally-blued second hand as well which is a great feature for a presage when all of the other blue hand models are just painted blue.


Yes, the second hand is thermally blued. I also think like you that 38/39 mm was a better size for this watch. However it sits well in my 18,5 cm wrist, but it looks wide.


----------



## dan13rla

The two pics of the 6105-8000 leaked here sure look like it'll be a 6R version with a huge X on the dial. I hope there will be another SLA version too like they did with SLA033 / Willard-Xs. Than again the Willard-X is a re-interpretation of the OG and the "Slim WIllard" here looks pretty bang on of the OG so Im not sure it'll happen.


----------



## One-Seventy

Watchyouloved said:


> Would you guys pay $500 more for the king Seiko remakes to have a 6L35 and be 9.8mm thick while retaining the 100m of WR?
> 
> I’m sure Seiko could do it because they already released a watch with those specs, known as the SJE073.
> 
> LOOK AT THAT THINNESS !! WOW
> View attachment 16405879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Presage Limited Edition | Presage | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION
> 
> 
> The new Presage limited edition features a new caliber, 6L35. Caliber 6L35 is completely new and distinguishes itself from the trusted and much admired 6R15 caliber by its slimness and its accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com


Yup, movement 1.5mm thinner than a 6R, no hi-dome crystal, so overall watch 2mm thinner, and $500 more expensive with a better movement, but four years ago, pre-covid, pre-money, pre-inflation. You pays your money...


Davekaye90 said:


> 6R, huge crystal opening, 100M WR, 11.3mm thick. Seiko can do it if they want to.


And buyers weren't interested - the reaction to the Crown Chrono-inspired range was pretty muted, possibly because the Age of Rage was only just starting. Whereas this King Seiko, despite all the shrieking and venom, will sell by the palletload and _that must make some people apoplectic with fury_.


----------



## lexminute

6L35 said:


> The SJE073 has a flat crystal. Too flat if you ask me.
> 
> 
> Yes, the second hand is thermally blued. I also think like you that 38/39 mm was a better size for this watch. However it sits well in my 18,5 cm wrist, but it looks wide.


Yup, I like everything about the SJE073 except for its size. Also I'd rather have a flat crystal than a tall one. I was talking about the latest KS iteration with a thick sapphire, but I get the vintage appeal of that. Just not practical for me (i.e. unnecessarily thicker)


----------



## JapanJames

6L35 said:


> The SJE073 has a flat crystal. Too flat if you ask me.
> 
> 
> Yes, the second hand is thermally blued. I also think like you that 38/39 mm was a better size for this watch. However it sits well in my 18,5 cm wrist, but it looks wide.


I'd have bought it if my wrist were 18.5cm... sadly my wrist is a paltry 17cm. Could be worse I guess.


----------



## fluence4

Oh man that's a leak! That's the thing I am here for! Looks too good to be true but it seems so
* I am not reposting the pictures, don't want Seiko to remove them. We all know what I mean

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35

JapanJames said:


> I'd have bought it if my wrist were 18.5cm... sadly my wrist is a paltry 17cm. Could be worse I guess.


Then it's more fitting for you the KSK reissue (6L35) at 38,5 mm.


----------



## JapanJames

6L35 said:


> Then it's more fitting for you the KSK reissue (6L35) at 38,5 mm.


That's why I own it.


----------



## kth316

josayeee said:


> Seiko SUS mechanical or the Alpinist GMT quartz
> make it happen Seiko


Oh good! We’ve gotten to the hypothetical/wish list portion of the discussion!

Piggybacking on your suggestions, an “Alpinist” (I’m not sure Seiko would sully the name) with the V147 solar from those new 38.5mm divers…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007

dan13rla said:


> The two pics of the 6105-8000 leaked here sure look like it'll be a 6R version with a huge X on the dial. I hope there will be another SLA version too like they did with SLA033 / Willard-Xs. Than again the Willard-X is a re-interpretation of the OG and the "Slim WIllard" here looks pretty bang on of the OG so Im not sure it'll happen.


How can you tell from just seeing a picture of the case? I would prefer that you are correct so my wallet can be happy as well.


----------



## osbertc0ol

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Any ideas when this is coming out?


Not sure, while waiting for this to drop, i just bought the black monster though. And, not very impressed with the look. sigh. 

let's see when this drops.




Davekaye90 said:


> Tissot cases are most _definitely _not "Swiss Made." That's not why the QC sucks.


You made a valid point there lol. 




konners said:


> View attachment 16405074


I feel that the 6R35 is overused right now. all <2000usd seikos are using 4Rxx and 6Rxx


----------



## Watchyouloved

Davekaye90 said:


> 6R, huge crystal opening, 100M WR, 11.3mm thick. Seiko can do it if they want to.


Wow that looks so thin at 11.3, the king seiko is 11.4 and sarb033 is 11.2 but looks much thicker than this


----------



## Watchyouloved

6L35 said:


> Then it's more fitting for you the KSK reissue (6L35) at 38,5 mm.


The reissue looks massive on the wrist. Huge dial, takes up most of the watch so it looks even bigger and really long lugs. Doesn’t wear like a dress watch, proportions are true large.


----------



## yonsson

When did people start calling the -8000 Willard? Never heard that before.


----------



## Joll71

yonsson said:


> When did people start calling the -8000 Willard? Never heard that before.


I don't think they do...


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> When did people start calling the -8000 Willard? Never heard that before.


I don't think anyone does. I only mentioned that because the 8000 is rarely mentioned without reference to the 8110. Totally different case designs and wearing experience. after the 62MAS its my favorite Seiko diver design.


----------



## krayzie

I think they will try to push the X logo onto new re-creations just like they did with the new Anniversary Quartz Tuna. Then come 2025 would be the 10th anniversary of the X logo expansion, the same year for an anniversary Grandfather Tuna.

See how they started with the crown then the dial. Only the caseback and strap left.


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> When did people start calling the -8000 Willard? Never heard that before.


The re-creation won't come out unless marketing can figure out how to spin a story around it.

The case shape is much more attractive that's for sure.


----------



## dan13rla

yonsson said:


> When did people start calling the -8000 Willard? Never heard that before.


6105-8000 and 6105-8009 are called "Slim Willard" right? I used to own the -8009 Daini version and plenty of people seemed to know the nickname.


----------



## dan13rla

SKYWATCH007 said:


> How can you tell from just seeing a picture of the case? I would prefer that you are correct so my wallet can be happy as well.


Of course Im not sure but somehow the finishing and the aluminium looking bezel suggests to me that this will be closer to the 6R/4R level than 8L.


----------



## VincentG

The 6105-800x used to always be called a thin case 6105 or a slim case 6105, now it seems that everyone is using "Willard" for every asymmetrical Seiko diver from an SLA to the original 6105-811x, slim Willard seems to have stuck the most for the 800x. As an aside the Land Tortoise case is very much like a 6105-800x if anything just a tad 1.4mm larger and also that much thinner. Idk why these don't get more love.


----------



## yonsson

OK, get it, just never heard it before. 
If SEIKO releases a 300m Willard, will it be called “Wet Willy?”


----------



## dan13rla

yonsson said:


> OK, get it, just never heard it before.
> If SEIKO releases a 300m Willard, will it be called “Wet Willy?”


Probably not but then again I've heard some people call these latest iterations of Willards as "Lil' Willys".


----------



## valuewatchguy

dan13rla said:


> Probably not but then again I've heard some people call these latest iterations of Willards as "Lil' Willys".


I'd like to think I originated that. I owned Lil' Green Willy.


----------



## 6L35

krayzie said:


> I think they will try to push the X logo onto new re-creations just like they did with the new Anniversary Quartz Tuna. Then come 2025 would be the 10th anniversary of the X logo expansion, the same year for an anniversary Grandfather Tuna.
> 
> See how they started with the crown then the dial. Only the caseback and strap left.


And the movements!


----------



## Davekaye90

VincentG said:


> As an aside the Land Tortoise case is very much like a 6105-800x if anything just a tad 1.4mm larger and also that much thinner. Idk why these don't get more love.


Two words. Compass bezel. World's most useless complication. If I need a compass on my watch, I'll wear my Fenix, which has an actual compass.


----------



## Davekaye90

Very pleased with how this turned out. Under some artificial light the dial takes on a bit of a different hue than the bezel, but most of the time they look fantastic together. Only issue is the bum second hand counterbalance. Haven't had great results with the eBay shop I've been using to source OEM hands. It's not so bad that I feel like I immediately want to have it opened back up so it can be replaced, but eventually I'll probably send it back and try a different parts shop.


----------



## BlueIn2Red

Looks cool, somewhat similar to the SLA049 bezel/dial combination, which I absolutely love.


----------



## VincentG

Davekaye90 said:


> Two words. Compass bezel. World's most useless complication. If I need a compass on my watch, I'll wear my Fenix, which has an actual compass.


Bezel inserts are difficult to change? Navigator 12 hr or Diver insert should all be available, but maybe not I haven't looked yobokies ect i don't own one


----------



## Davekaye90

VincentG said:


> Bezel inserts are difficult to change? Navigator 12 hr or Diver insert should all be available, but maybe not I haven't looked yobokies ect i don't own one


If it doesn't match the dimensions of an SKX, 013, or Turtle, there's not going to be much available. Recently more options have appeared for Samurai, Sumo, Urchin, and SNZH, but those are kinda the lot.


----------



## Robotaz

Davekaye90 said:


> Two words. Compass bezel. World's most useless complication. If I need a compass on my watch, I'll wear my Fenix, which has an actual compass.


It’s annoying just to look at, much less ponder using.


----------



## Bradley_RTR

Davekaye90 said:


> Two words. Compass bezel. World's most useless complication. If I need a compass on my watch, I'll wear my Fenix, which has an actual compass.


Bingo. I have an Alpinist. I don't need two watches with a useless compass bezel.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Bradley_RTR said:


> Bingo. I have an Alpinist. I don't need two watches with a useless compass bezel.


I have a couple alpinist which I love btw but even I can agree that the compass is the most useless feature


----------



## reeborn

The upcoming slim willard reissue?
Aluminium insert
6R35
Flat sapphire no bevel
Bezel action is almost similar to MM200 reissue (spb187), MM200 is slightly smoother/silkier. I dont have the new willard reissue (spb151/153) so i cant compare.


----------



## One-Seventy

Davekaye90 said:


> Two words. Compass bezel. World's most useless complication. If I need a compass on my watch, I'll wear my Fenix, which has an actual compass.


Surely if you need a watch, you'll just wear your Fenix anyway, or refer to your iPhone?


----------



## Shark-sandwich

reeborn said:


> The upcoming slim willard reissue?
> Aluminium insert
> 6R35
> Flat sapphire no bevel
> Bezel action is almost similar to MM200 reissue (spb187), MM200 is slightly smoother/silkier. I dont have the new willard reissue (spb151/153) so i cant compare.
> View attachment 16408549
> View attachment 16408553
> 
> View attachment 16408554
> 
> View attachment 16408551
> 
> View attachment 16408552


Looks really well sized - What is the case thickness?


----------



## reeborn

Shark-sandwich said:


> Looks really well sized - What is the case thickness?


I got 12,7mm
Sorry i couldnt take picture when measure it


----------



## MKN

reeborn said:


> I got 12,7mm
> Sorry i couldnt take picture when measure it


Why do you have an unreleased Seiko watch case? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007

reeborn said:


> The upcoming slim willard reissue?
> Aluminium insert
> 6R35
> Flat sapphire no bevel
> Bezel action is almost similar to MM200 reissue (spb187), MM200 is slightly smoother/silkier. I dont have the new willard reissue (spb151/153) so i cant compare.
> View attachment 16408549
> View attachment 16408553
> 
> View attachment 16408554
> 
> View attachment 16408551
> 
> View attachment 16408552


WOW a dream size (and hopefully price lol)


----------



## Jason Bourne

MadsNilsson said:


> Why do you have an unreleased Seiko watch case?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want to know this too.


----------



## Davekaye90

One-Seventy said:


> Surely if you need a watch, you'll just wear your Fenix anyway, or refer to your iPhone?


The Fenix has a low contrast TFT screen and is ugly. It's good for what I use it for - outdoor sports and fitness tracking. It's bad at being a watch. My divers are infinitely more attractive on the wrist, can be read at the slightest glance while the Garmin requires a more active wrist flick to turn the backlight on, and I make use of their timing bezels constantly. It's faster to set a quick timer on them since the Garmin requires going into a menu and a few button presses. 

What the Garmin does do is have a fully functional compass in addition to its altimeter and barometer. It also knows the GPS coordinates of its wearer, and can get you back to exactly where you started your trek from on its topographical map right on the watch face. A compass bezel is a glorified sun-dial. I appreciate old fashioned mechanical watches, and I have zero interest in wearing a tiny wrist phone all day. I'm sorry though, "explorer's watches" like the land tortoise have been absolutely _annihilated _by watches like the Fenix. I don't get the point of them.


----------



## Joll71

Jason Bourne said:


> I want to know this too.


And we'll never know. From following the leaks around the SPB185/7, it became obvious that modders in China can get their hands on Seiko cases way before the watches release - do they work in the factories? Know people who do? This guy looks like he's in Singapore - maybe he works in a Malaysian factory, or his cousin's wife's brother in law does. Who knows. Very nice of him to pop up here with pics and dims though.


----------



## Joll71

reeborn said:


> The upcoming slim willard reissue?
> Aluminium insert
> 6R35
> Flat sapphire no bevel
> Bezel action is almost similar to MM200 reissue (spb187), MM200 is slightly smoother/silkier. I dont have the new willard reissue (spb151/153) so i cant compare.


Cheers pal, much appreciated.


----------



## TravisMorgan

Bradley_RTR said:


> Bingo. I have an Alpinist. I don't need two watches with a useless compass bezel.


Correct!


----------



## TraserH3

MadsNilsson said:


> Why do you have an unreleased Seiko watch case?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


obviously it’s called a leak


----------



## yonsson

The 6R35-8000 measurements are spot on. I’m definitely getting one even if has the 6R35 if the dial is sharp enough. Most likely it will have the same hands and dials as the Willard’s.


----------



## konners

yonsson said:


> The 6R35-8000 measurements are spot on. I’m definitely getting one even if has the 6R35 if the dial is sharp enough. Most likely it will have the same hands and dials as the Willard’s.


Yes, so far so good. Just hoping they don’t stray too far away from the styling of the original.


----------



## krayzie

Looks like they'll go straight to 6R and Chinese case. I don't think there'll be an expensive re-creation model then.

Probably best with all the price hike stories on the web the last week or so for the watch industry across the board.


----------



## Jason Bourne

I hope they don’t screw this one up. Make different color variants. I’ll take a nice blue.


----------



## Cover Drive

Really?


----------



## Dreem1er

So the "pogue" re-creation isn't too far behind 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Cover Drive

‘Re-issue’ v ‘Re-creation’.


----------



## zztopops

dan13rla said:


> Probably not but then again I've heard some people call these latest iterations of Willards as "Lil' Willys


Groundskeeper Willie


----------



## krayzie

Cover Drive said:


> ‘Re-issue’ v ‘Re-creation’.


Now Re-Creation is getting farther and farther away from Re-Issue and closer to Re-Interpretation. Easier to do.


----------



## MtnClymbr

Sorry to sound like a newb- but what is the slim Willard? Like historically? How does it differ from the original Willard? We’re these not too successful on initial release?


----------



## tfost

Slim Willard came before original Willard, before the Willard nickname, I think. It was the first Seiko C case, again, I think. Look up 6105-8000 for details.


----------



## Galaga

MtnClymbr said:


> Sorry to sound like a newb- but what is the slim Willard? Like historically? How does it differ from the original Willard? We’re these not too successful on initial release?


There are pics here comparing the original 6105-8000 to the Willard. 









A Look at the Underappreciated Seiko 6105-8000


This week on #TBT, we take a look at the 2nd diver from one of our favorite brands, the underappreciated Seiko 6105-8000.




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## Saswatch

MtnClymbr said:


> Sorry to sound like a newb- but what is the slim Willard? Like historically? How does it differ from the original Willard? We’re these not too successful on initial release?


Seiko has historically made watches with “slim” monickers but the “slim Willard” is new to me as well.


----------



## MKN

TraserH3 said:


> obviously it’s called a leak


Is it really? 
I obviously meant how did he get his hands on it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engi

MadsNilsson said:


> Is it really?
> I obviously meant how did he get his hands on it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I suppose he will never tell you how ...


----------



## mconlonx

VincentG said:


> As an aside the Land Tortoise case is very much like a 6105-800x if anything just a tad 1.4mm larger and also that much thinner. *Idk why these don't get more love.*


The stupid compass bezel?


----------



## mconlonx

VincentG said:


> Bezel inserts are difficult to change? Navigator 12 hr or Diver insert should all be available, but maybe not I haven't looked yobokies ect i don't own one


Bezel inserts are easy to change, but none of the usual aftermarket shops are making aftermarket bezels for these yet, and none of the existing designs fit.


----------



## VincentG

mconlonx said:


> Bezel inserts are easy to change, but none of the usual aftermarket shops are making aftermarket bezels for these yet, and none of the existing designs fit.


It is just a matter of time, the case size is nice and it is a screw crown 200m watch with a bi directional bezel which many would prefer, under $300 on amazon


----------



## SKYWATCH007

MadsNilsson said:


> Is it really?
> I obviously meant how did he get his hands on it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why does it matter? Wouldn't you rather know what's coming instead of how. I'd trade that for the later any day.


----------



## MKN

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Why does it matter? Wouldn't you rather know what's coming instead of how. I'd trade that for the later any day.


Because it’s basically industrial espionage and of course I’m curious - and why does it matter if I am curious? 
I can certainly have both 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007

.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

MadsNilsson said:


> Because it’s basically industrial espionage and of course I’m curious - and why does it matter if I am curious?
> I can certainly have both
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You must be fun at parties!


----------



## krayzie

MadsNilsson said:


> Because it’s basically industrial espionage and of course I’m curious - and why does it matter if I am curious?


The first rule of Fight Club is you do not talk about Fight Club.


----------



## MKN

SKYWATCH007 said:


> You must be fun at parties!


I am in fact, but that seems unrelated 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

krayzie said:


> The first rule of Fight Club is you do not talk about Fight Club.


But rules are meant to be broken 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## konners

MadsNilsson said:


> Because it’s basically industrial espionage and of course I’m curious - and why does it matter if I am curious?
> I can certainly have both
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quite possibly. Surely you don’t expect an answer if that is the case?


----------



## Tickstart

It's so dumb that these alpinist watches aren't 24h dials so you can track the sun without having to do all those stupid conversion strategies.


----------



## krayzie

MadsNilsson said:


> But rules are meant to be broken


Now you realize why all the top end models are made domestically in their home country Japan including most of the parts. It's primarily for intellectual property protection in additon to quality control.

Get your stuff made overseas for cheap labor and this is one of the things they'll have to deal with.


----------



## dan13rla

Saswatch said:


> Seiko has historically made watches with “slim” monickers but the “slim Willard” is new to me as well.


I was under impression that Seiko doesn't give these nicknames to their watches but the fans do, right? They might play with them later on when a nickname has caught on a la Samurai / Turtle etc... For example, The Willard monicker comes from a character called Captain Willard in the movie Apocalypse Now which was aired in '79. By then the 6105-8110 had already been in production for around 9 years. That said I think Seiko likes to refer the 6105-8110 as "Uemura" anyway.

The "Slim Willard" monicker seems to be more rare than what I initially though than again the whole 6105-8000 watch has kinda been in the shadows for a long time.


----------



## MKN

konners said:


> Quite possibly. Surely you don’t expect an answer if that is the case?


Usually people like to brag about how smart they are, so you never know. But no I’m not holding my breath 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

VincentG said:


> *It is just a matter of time*, the case size is nice and it is a screw crown 200m watch with a bi directional bezel which many would prefer, under $300 on amazon


I actually don't think it is. Aftermarket companies capitalize on wildly popular designs that stand the test of time. This one isn't there, yet. Probably best hope is that the insert dimensions match up with some other Seiko model or even non-Seiko watch.

Someone, early in the dedicated Tortoise thread, tried a bunch of different inserts, or at least compared measurements, and was not coming up with a straight match. I'm tempted to get one and see if an insert could be modded to fit...

But this new 6105-8000 model A) may kill any desire for people to swap out the bezel - why bother when you can get similar, case design, with a dive timer bezel, and B) since there are similar measurements between the cases, maybe that bezel insert will actually fit the Tortoise bezel.


----------



## Jason Bourne

We go from complaining about 6R movement to corporate espionage.


----------



## Dreem1er

Jason Bourne said:


> We go from complaining about 6R movement to corporate espionage.


Gotta keep things fresh...won't be long before we are back at misaligned this/that/other post.


----------



## MKN

Jason Bourne said:


> We go from complaining about 6R movement to corporate espionage.


As if Jason Bourne doesn’t have a hand in it.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

dan13rla said:


> I was under impression that Seiko doesn't give these nicknames to their watches but the fans do, right? They might play with them later on when a nickname has caught on a la Samurai / Turtle etc... For example, The Willard monicker comes from a character called Captain Willard in the movie Apocalypse Now which was aired in '79. By then the 6105-8110 had already been in production for around 9 years. That said I think Seiko likes to refer the 6105-8110 as "Uemura" anyway.
> 
> The "Slim Willard" monicker seems to be more rare than what I initially though than again the whole 6105-8000 watch has kinda been in the shadows for a long time.


Agreed. Except for SEIKO picking up the nicknames strange sometimes. The Turtle nickname is for instance the name used by the sellers in Asia putting in fake parts in the 6309-7040. It was never a fan nickname before SEIKO reissued it. The same goes for the “King” part of some models.

The -8000 has never been the desirable model of the two cases even if I personally have always preferred it over the Willard case.


----------



## Davekaye90

mconlonx said:


> I actually don't think it is. Aftermarket companies capitalize on wildly popular designs that stand the test of time. This one isn't there, yet. Probably best hope is that the insert dimensions match up with some other Seiko model or even non-Seiko watch.
> 
> Someone, early in the dedicated Tortoise thread, tried a bunch of different inserts, or at least compared measurements, and was not coming up with a straight match. I'm tempted to get one and see if an insert could be modded to fit...
> 
> But this new 6105-8000 model A) may kill any desire for people to swap out the bezel - why bother when you can get similar, case design, with a dive timer bezel, and B) since there are similar measurements between the cases, maybe that bezel insert will actually fit the Tortoise bezel.


I think a Land Tortoise > SKX lookalike case is probably more likely at this point. SKX parts are by far the most common for most mod shops, so it's actually easier for them to develop a LT-esque case that takes SKX chapter rings, SKX bezels and inserts, SKX crystals etc rather than making all of those parts for a model very few people care about.


----------



## mconlonx

Davekaye90 said:


> I think a Land Tortoise > SKX lookalike case is probably more likely at this point. SKX parts are by far the most common for most mod shops, so it's actually easier for them to develop a LT-esque case that takes SKX chapter rings, SKX bezels and inserts, SKX crystals etc rather than making all of those parts for a model very few people care about.


Pretty much an LT-esque case that can take standard parts already exists - there are SKX013 to Turtle conversion cases out there which take standard SKX013/mod parts; same general style and dimensions as the LT.

There'd be even greater motivation to go with a 6105-8000 conversion case style, than the LT.


----------



## tuffode

The people who say "you must not be fun at parties" are probably the ones who aren't.


----------



## Tanker G1

tuffode said:


> The people who say "you must not be fun at parties" are probably the ones who aren't.


It's "you must be fun at parties" not "you must not be fun at parties". 

Also, you must be fun at parties.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Any guesses on when a potential 6105-8000 reissue will be revealed?


----------



## Iron swan

That 6105-8000 reissue is exciting. Probably my favorite Seiko cushion case design.


----------



## valuewatchguy

That leaked case may be representive of a Prospex level 6105-8000 with the 6R but I'm still holding hope for the SLA version with the 8L to also be announced at that time


----------



## fluence4

Jason Bourne said:


> Any guesses on when a potential 6105-8000 reissue will be revealed?


Around March I believe 

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007

fluence4 said:


> Around March I believe
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


So this month? So soon..wow


----------



## Mmpaste

Jason Bourne said:


> I hope they don’t screw this one up. Make different color variants. I’ll take a nice blue.


Yeah, I've been tempted to rebuy my Blurtle 773 or it's new iteration. This would trump that for sure. Has to be the same blue for me though. No fume, sunburst, starburst, tree bark or any creatures or feet need apply. Just basic, deep inky blue.


----------



## konners

fluence4 said:


> Around March I believe
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


What makes you say that?


----------



## yonsson

konners said:


> What makes you say that?


SEIKO tends to use the original March Baselworld schedule for the big releases. That means introduction in March, hitting ADs in June/July.


----------



## konners

yonsson said:


> SEIKO tends to use the original March Baselworld schedule for the big releases. That means introduction in March, hitting ADs in June/July.


🤞


----------



## Jason Bourne

Oh man getting excited.


----------



## reeborn

Wow industrial espionage  
Im more than happy to take my post down if this make alot of people “uncomfortable” 
Just want to share, not causing any disturbance.
Cheers


----------



## Jason Bourne

You’re fine. It’s the internet. People will get their feathers ruffled. I’m just excited for the reveal.


----------



## Joll71

reeborn said:


> Wow industrial espionage
> Im more than happy to take my post down if this make alot of people “uncomfortable”
> Just want to share, not causing any disturbance.
> Cheers


don’t worry about it, posting some pics here is really NOT industrial espionage


----------



## MKN

Sharing corporate secrets is the definition of corporate espionage. Don’t get me wrong though I think it’s quite interesting 

Unless it’s with permission from Seiko, then it’s just marketing. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

What was seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## Joll71

MadsNilsson said:


> Sharing corporate secrets is the definition of corporate espionage. Don’t get me wrong though I think it’s quite interesting
> 
> Unless it’s with permission from Seiko, then it’s just marketing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No mate industrial espionage is one company spying on another to steal their trade secrets and copy a product / tech or get a jump on their competitors , not a guy posting pics on a watch forum.


----------



## mconlonx

MadsNilsson said:


> Sharing corporate secrets is the definition of corporate espionage. Don’t get me wrong though I think it’s quite interesting
> 
> Unless it’s with permission from Seiko, then it’s just marketing.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Doesn't sneak peaks help with purchasing decisions/planning?


----------



## valuewatchguy

MadsNilsson said:


> Sharing corporate secrets is the definition of corporate espionage. Don’t get me wrong though I think it’s quite interesting
> 
> Unless it’s with permission from Seiko, then it’s just marketing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

Joll71 said:


> No mate industrial espionage is one company spying on another to steal their trade secrets and copy a product / tech or get a jump on their competitors , not a guy posting pics on a watch forum.


Since he won’t tell about how/why he got it I don’t see how you would know if he got paid or not? 
Posting about it is just admitting to it, the act itself is in how it was acquired. 

Again if it’s with Seikos blessing then it’s just marketing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

erfgbujn nvm


----------



## krayzie

MadsNilsson said:


> Since he won’t tell about how/why he got it I don’t see how you would know if he got paid or not?
> Posting about it is just admitting to it, the act itself is in how it was acquired.
> 
> Again if it’s with Seikos blessing then it’s just marketing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could be the same dude that leaked your iPhone.


----------



## MKN

krayzie said:


> Could be the same dude that leaked your iPhone.


I don’t follow? Do people leak iPhones?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99

MadsNilsson said:


> Since he won’t tell about how/why he got it I don’t see how you would know if he got paid or not?
> Posting about it is just admitting to it, the act itself is in how it was acquired.
> 
> Again if it’s with Seikos blessing then it’s just marketing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can we not throw accusations at people who are actually contributing to the primary purpose of this thread?

If you have a problem with leaks then don't come here.


----------



## MKN

MrDisco99 said:


> Can we not throw accusations at people who are actually contributing to the primary purpose of this thread?
> 
> If you have a problem with leaks then don't come here.


Why are you assuming I have a problem? I already stated that I didn’t.
I’m just speculating which I think is pretty often linked to leaks.
I quite frankly don’t understand why this is even a discussion, I just asked a question


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Bourne

MadsNilsson said:


> I don’t follow? Do people leak iPhones?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good lord man. Do you have any idea how many leaks for a different products and media that happens on the Internet? People leak trailers of new blockbuster movies. People leak screenshots of new video games that haven’t been revealed yet. Are you just another old man yelling at cloud?


----------



## krayzie

MadsNilsson said:


> I don’t follow? Do people leak iPhones?


Pictures of so-called pre-production samples or drawings interpreting future products get leaked all the time long before the days of the information superhighway. We used see it in magazines it's nothing new.

Like our local Japanese bookstore here used to carry a bi-weekly publication called Best Car (yes the same publisher as Best Motoring that came on VHS tapes), the entire car magazine is mostly about future product leaks aka. "Scoop".


----------



## MrDisco99

MadsNilsson said:


> Why are you assuming I have a problem? I already stated that I didn’t.
> I’m just speculating which I think is pretty often linked to leaks.
> I quite frankly don’t understand why this is even a discussion, I just asked a question
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't you think if someone is leaking something that maybe they don't want people to know how they got it?

Some questions are best left unasked, otherwise you end up discouraging people from contributing..


----------



## MKN

Jason Bourne said:


> Good lord man. Do you have any idea how many leaks for a different products and media that happens on the Internet? People leak trailers of new blockbuster movies. People leak screenshots of new video games that haven’t been revealed yet. Are you just another old man yelling at cloud?


I’m sure you are right but I just don’t care much about iPhones. Also I’m not old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

MrDisco99 said:


> Don't you think if someone is leaking something that maybe they don't want people to know how they got it?
> 
> Some questions are best left unasked, otherwise you end up discouraging people from contributing..


This is a forum for discussion and I happen to wonder how someone gets their hands on pre-production watch cases - if that’s not ripe for discussion then I don’t know what is. 

If it’s liable to get them into trouble then that’s really something they should have considered before posting on the world’s largest watch forum.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Jason Bourne said:


> Good lord man. Do you have any idea how many leaks for a different products and media that happens on the Internet? People leak trailers of new blockbuster movies. People leak screenshots of new video games that haven’t been revealed yet. Are you just another old man yelling at cloud?


I know for a fact SEIKO doesn’t leak upcoming models on purpose. I have photographed plenty of upcoming models I wasn’t allowed to post until a specific date. They do however don’t keep a tight ship when it comes to when a specific model is allowed to be posted which leads to unintentional leaks. Many ADs accidentally post leaks since they don’t know the displayed models are under embargo.

As you can tell there are waaaay fewer SEIKO leaks now when the Baselworld fair is canceled.


----------



## MrDisco99

MadsNilsson said:


> This is a forum for discussion and I happen to wonder how someone gets their hands on pre-production watch cases - if that’s not ripe for discussion then I don’t know what is.
> 
> If it’s liable to get them into trouble then that’s really something they should have considered before posting on the world’s largest watch forum..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

MrDisco99 said:


>


I’m not sure what that means.

I think maybe this horse has been beaten enough though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1

MadsNilsson said:


> I don’t follow? Do people leak iPhones?


He's picking at you for being too lazy to remove your Tapatalk sig in the same way you're picking at this 'industrial espionage' like a child picking a scab. You've made your point and it appears to me like you're playing dumb to continue arguing it from atop your high horse.


----------



## One-Seventy

If anyone _really _believes "industrial espionage" is happening then they need to p!ss or get off the pot. Call the police, inform Interpol. But if it's just something to say, then blaaaaaaaaaaah no-one cares.


----------



## MKN

Tanker G1 said:


> He's picking at you for being too lazy to remove your Tapatalk sig in the same way you're picking at this 'industrial espionage' like a child picking a scab. You've made your point and it appears to me like you're playing dumb to continue arguing it from atop your high horse.


Luckily I have you to mansplain it - thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1

MadsNilsson said:


> Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Enough speculation….

Here’s the source for the “leaked” Slim 6105-8000 






OEM CASE SLIM 6105 WILLARD – 6012watches.com







6012watches.com





Looks like they’re the made in china OEM supplier for Seiko. 

Notice how they have none of the made in Japan Marine Master cases, dials & hand sets.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

Spring-Diver said:


> Enough speculation….
> 
> Here’s the source for the “leaked” Slim 6105-8000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OEM CASE SLIM 6105 WILLARD – 6012watches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6012watches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they’re the made in china OEM supplier for Seiko.
> 
> Notice how they have none of the made in Japan Marine Master cases, dials & hand sets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.
That’s much less exciting 


Sent from my high horse


----------



## Spring-Diver

MadsNilsson said:


> Thanks.
> That’s much less exciting
> 
> 
> Sent from my high horse


 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Bourne

Spring-Diver said:


> Enough speculation….
> 
> Here’s the source for the “leaked” Slim 6105-8000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OEM CASE SLIM 6105 WILLARD – 6012watches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6012watches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they’re the made in china OEM supplier for Seiko.
> 
> Notice how they have none of the made in Japan Marine Master cases, dials & hand sets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait just a mod or still real? I see it says OEM. The sestern is throwing me off.


----------



## krayzie

Spring-Diver said:


> Looks like they’re the made in china OEM supplier for Seiko.


Multiple factory codes I see here: China R, China KY, China WP. Well the usual three we've been seeing for a long time.

Interesting if you search on Google and Baidu it says that in 1995, Seiko and Orient opened a joint venture factory in China (I'm guessing this must be the one in Guangdong or Canton if you watched Wham! Foreign Skies). The code KY could actually be a Seiko Epson factory dating back to the British Hong Kong era (before 1997) that may have moved across the border.

Apparently the Epson factory in Shenzhen, Guangdong (movement assembly and electronics) was scheduled to be shut in March 2021 affecting 1700 workers due to rising manufacturing cost, planning to move the production line to Japan and Thailand instead.






精工爱普生将关闭深圳厂，裁员1700并归还土地-电子工程专辑


据悉，由于低价格手表销售不景气，人力成本高涨，精工爱普生深圳工厂计划在2021年3月左右关闭。约有1700名员工预计将因关厂受到影响，同时该工厂用地也将被退回归还。




www.eet-china.com





Also check this out it's an environmental summary of the Epson factory in Shenzhen.

Capital: $25,000,000 USD
Initial Production: Aug 2011
Number of Workers: 1400

It reads 2019 production numbers;
Watch Dial: 1,164,000 units
Watch Movement: 16,071,000 units
Finished Watch: 1,120,000 units



爱普生工厂环境 - 关于爱普生 - 爱普生中国


----------



## reeborn

(possibly) seiko slim willard case with SPB237 dial

edited for clearer information.


----------



## Xhantos

reeborn said:


> With SPB237 dial
> View attachment 16418339


That dial is ugly as hell with the 'lume' at 3 o'clock. This picture is the ultimate proof why we need more no-date Seiko's with 6R31.

BTW, are you sure this is SPB237? Crown position looks odd.









 Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com





EDIT:
Oh, sorry, only dial is of SBP237, not the case, I get it now.


----------



## reeborn

Xhantos said:


> That dial is ugly as hell with the 'lume' at 3 o'clock. This picture is the ultimate proof why we need more no-date Seiko's with 6R31.
> 
> BTW, are you sure this is SPB237? Crown position looks odd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Oh, sorry, only dial is of SBP237, not the case, I get it now.


sorry about it. i edited my post for better information.


----------



## Davekaye90

Xhantos said:


> That dial is ugly as hell with the 'lume' at 3 o'clock. This picture is the ultimate proof why we need more no-date Seiko's with 6R31.


I thought maybe they could pull the 6, 9, and 12 markers into the minute track as well to at least balance it a little bit better, but actually seeing that in use I don't think it looks great either. I think Seiko just needs to get off the 28.5mm dial size. Make something like 29.5 or 30mm the new standard for its Prospex divers going forward.


----------



## Saswatch

Davekaye90 said:


> I thought maybe they could pull the 6, 9, and 12 markers into the minute track as well to at least balance it a little bit better, but actually seeing that in use I don't think it looks great either. I think Seiko just needs to get off the 28.5mm dial size. Make something like 29.5 or 30mm the new standard for its Prospex divers going forward.


Won't it be easier for Seiko to color match the date wheel to the indices instead? Better yet, apply the same lumibrite on the date wheel.


----------



## Davekaye90

Saswatch said:


> Won't it be easier for Seiko to color match the date wheel to the indices instead? Better yet, apply the same lumibrite on the date wheel.
> View attachment 16419024


They won't do special color wheels or lumed wheels. Something like the Bottle Cap dial though is already fully ISO compliant in its design, even though that isn't technically a dive watch. The tooling for bigger dials is already there. They'd just need to engineer new cases going forward for a larger size, and slowly phase out 28.5mm as they discontinue older models in favor of newer ones.


----------



## yonsson

Xhantos said:


> That dial is ugly as hell with the 'lume' at 3 o'clock. This picture is the ultimate proof why we need more no-date Seiko's with 6R31.
> 
> BTW, are you sure this is SPB237? Crown position looks odd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Oh, sorry, only dial is of SBP237, not the case, I get it now.











Speaking from owner experience I can assure you that dial is far from ugly. You can hardly see the 3 lume IRL, it hides under the crystal chamfer. I hope they will use the same vintage style crystal for the -8000. It makes the watch imho.


----------



## Davekaye90

The 3 o'clock blob doesn't seem that horrible until you see the old dials that don't have them.


----------



## HiroNakamoron

Davekaye90 said:


> The 3 o'clock blob doesn't seem that horrible until you see the old dials that don't have them.
> 
> View attachment 16419452


Imagine if Seiko releases a 62 Mas reissue with a no-date 6r31 movement.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Davekaye90 said:


> The 3 o'clock blob doesn't seem that horrible until you see the old dials that don't have them.
> 
> View attachment 16419452


Where did ya get that dial? Would love to mod my 213 at some point.


----------



## Davekaye90

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Where did ya get that dial? Would love to mod my 213 at some point.


Tokeilab. They've been out of them for awhile though, I think the supply of 149 dials has probably dried up by now. There's one listed on eBay in Japan, but they want like $430 for it which is nuts. 

They have gotten some Blue Willard dials back in stock though, so it's possible that a few more 149 dials could make a return.


----------



## aks12r

Saswatch said:


> Won't it be easier for Seiko to color match the date wheel to the indices instead? Better yet, apply the same lumibrite on the date wheel.


Wouldn't work I think - as soon as it changed to midnight the wheel would rotate and the date would be dark again until exposed to light! Can be done of course but world being as it is Seiko would be trolled hard.


----------



## One-Seventy

aks12r said:


> Wouldn't work I think - as soon as it changed to midnight the wheel would rotate and the date would be dark again until exposed to light! Can be done of course but world being as it is Seiko would be trolled hard.


I did notice that when Seestern does it (on its Doxa 300 clone), it's amazing, iconic, why doesn't everyone do it, etc.

A lumed date window would be interesting, but pretty faint after a short while. I didn't know that people have become so thick that a missing lume pip at 3 o'clock, even when the other cardinal markers are quite clear, would confuse them to the point they couldn't tell the time in the dark. Apparently ISO thinks they are!


----------



## Xhantos

One-Seventy said:


> .... Apparently ISO thinks they are!


Apparently majority of the ISO committee consists of either morons or under pay of clever watch companies do not conform to ISO and want to sabotage who (like Seiko) do so.

I'm waiting for ISO dress watch standards for another nail 

IMHO Seiko is big and capable enough to set its own horological standards, which would be more prestigious than ISOs.


----------



## Davekaye90

One-Seventy said:


> I did notice that when Seestern does it (on its Doxa 300 clone), it's amazing, iconic, why doesn't everyone do it, etc.
> 
> A lumed date window would be interesting, but pretty faint after a short while. I didn't know that people have become so thick that a missing lume pip at 3 o'clock, even when the other cardinal markers are quite clear, would confuse them to the point they couldn't tell the time in the dark. Apparently ISO thinks they are!


It could make a difference if all you have is a lume pip, and are depending on the hour markers to tell the elapsed time. The ten minutes between two and four is a pretty wide gap.


----------



## One-Seventy

Davekaye90 said:


> It could make a difference if all you have is a lume pip, and are depending on the hour markers to tell the elapsed time. The ten minutes between two and four is a pretty wide gap.


One does wonder, then, how all those professional divers managed in the days before dive computers, when they all needed to rely on mechanical watches and many had this gap between two and four... Now anyone diving for a living, or even as an enthusiastic amateur, uses a dive computer, and wears the watch in the bar afterwards.

I agree with the point about Seiko not needing to follow ISO any more than any other brand, but it's been a "thing" with them for many years and I can understand the resistance to binning it. I think that with the lume pip outboard of the date window, all the other markers were aligned concentrically, as Tudor did with the earlier Pelagos for example.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Versailles no Bara 50th









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 6


In buona sostanza capo, logiche commerciali che si adeguano a quelle tecniche. Un frammisto di reverse engineering, con l’intento di colpire il cuore




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## VincentG

I for one am totally ok with the X and I quite like the 3 o-clock pip, I would not buy an SPB that didn't have one at this point.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Xhantos said:


> IMHO Seiko is big and capable enough to set its own horological standards, which would be more prestigious than ISOs.


Sure they do, but they don't want to nor do they have to.



Xhantos said:


> I'm waiting for ISO dress watch standards for another nail


Now, I am just imagining a dress watch somehow failing and jeopardizing the wearer's ability to behave appropriately at a fancy party. "Why is Gary groping the guests while wearing a lampshade on his head?" "His dress watch was not compliant with the updated ISO standard." 🤣


----------



## DoYouRemember

Not sure if this has been posted in the group yet - Worn & Wound is launching their 10th anniversary Seiko 5 sports model. I'm quite keen to see what it looks like. 









You’re Invited (RSVPs Now Closed) - Celebrate the Launch of the Worn & Wound 10th Anniversary Limited Edition Seiko 5 Sports - Worn & Wound


We started Worn & Wound 10 years ago with little to no idea what it would eventually become. We just wanted to talk about cool watches with fellow, like-minded enthusiasts. Fast forward a decade and Worn & Wound’s community has grown to include passionate collectors from throughout the globe...




wornandwound.com


----------



## SKYWATCH007

DoYouRemember said:


> Not sure if this has been posted in the group yet - Worn & Wound is launching their 10th anniversary Seiko 5 sports model. I'm quite keen to see what it looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re Invited (RSVPs Now Closed) - Celebrate the Launch of the Worn & Wound 10th Anniversary Limited Edition Seiko 5 Sports - Worn & Wound
> 
> 
> We started Worn & Wound 10 years ago with little to no idea what it would eventually become. We just wanted to talk about cool watches with fellow, like-minded enthusiasts. Fast forward a decade and Worn & Wound’s community has grown to include passionate collectors from throughout the globe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wornandwound.com


I hope it's not the usual 42.5mm sits high af model.


----------



## valuewatchguy

DoYouRemember said:


> Not sure if this has been posted in the group yet - Worn & Wound is launching their 10th anniversary Seiko 5 sports model. I'm quite keen to see what it looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re Invited (RSVPs Now Closed) - Celebrate the Launch of the Worn & Wound 10th Anniversary Limited Edition Seiko 5 Sports - Worn & Wound
> 
> 
> We started Worn & Wound 10 years ago with little to no idea what it would eventually become. We just wanted to talk about cool watches with fellow, like-minded enthusiasts. Fast forward a decade and Worn & Wound’s community has grown to include passionate collectors from throughout the globe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wornandwound.com


I would guess its the new Seiko 5 pilot series (like the SRPH29) that they use for collab base. 

Should be a good release, all the W&W collabs have looked good.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

valuewatchguy said:


> I would guess its the new Seiko 5 pilot series (like the SRPH29) that they use for collab base.
> 
> Should be a good release, all the W&W collabs have looked good.


Yea looks like you're right. If you zoom in on that tiny pic, you can see the smaller circle track. Also, on the left side the 7 above on the inside and part of the 35 under it. Should be a nice one.


----------



## watchnc

DoYouRemember said:


> Not sure if this has been posted in the group yet - Worn & Wound is launching their 10th anniversary Seiko 5 sports model. I'm quite keen to see what it looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re Invited (RSVPs Now Closed) - Celebrate the Launch of the Worn & Wound 10th Anniversary Limited Edition Seiko 5 Sports - Worn & Wound
> 
> 
> We started Worn & Wound 10 years ago with little to no idea what it would eventually become. We just wanted to talk about cool watches with fellow, like-minded enthusiasts. Fast forward a decade and Worn & Wound’s community has grown to include passionate collectors from throughout the globe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wornandwound.com


Guess I missed the window to register.


----------



## krayzie

The box looks like it's from McD's.


----------



## Tpp3975

This one really caught my eye. Just not sure about the price. Gorgeous though. Apologies in advance if it was already posted. 









Seiko Prospex Speedtimer Chronograph SRQ039J1 Blue Dial Hands-On


A new blue dial model with a few design tweaks joins the Seiko Prospex Speedtimer chronograph family, with the reference SRQ039J1.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## SKYWATCH007

krayzie said:


> The box looks like it's from McD's.


Yea it's eco friendly or some crap. They hide $ savings behind the environment. Anyone guess the price lol.

The standard one is $275









SRPH29


Seiko 5 Sports CollectionInspired by vintage designs worn by early pilotsAutomatic with manual winding capability21,600 vibrations per hourPower reserve: approximately 41 hours24 jewelsGreen dial60-minute track marked in five-minute incrementsDay/date calendarLuminous hands and...




seikousa.com


----------



## valuewatchguy

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Yea it's eco friendly or some crap. They hide $ savings behind the environment. Anyone guess the price lol.
> 
> The standard one is $275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SRPH29
> 
> 
> Seiko 5 Sports CollectionInspired by vintage designs worn by early pilotsAutomatic with manual winding capability21,600 vibrations per hourPower reserve: approximately 41 hours24 jewelsGreen dial60-minute track marked in five-minute incrementsDay/date calendarLuminous hands and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seikousa.com


My guess is $300 maybe $325

they won't be much higher than the normal ones


----------



## SKYWATCH007

valuewatchguy said:


> My guess is $300 maybe $325
> 
> they won't be much higher than the normal ones


Yea you're probably right. I msgd them asking how many pieces approx they'll have..no luck. Usually the xxx/xxx is on the back I think. My 213 is only a number on the back not like the 149.


----------



## redhed18

Betting: monochromatic, cross-hairs dial, and somewhere in the copy it will reference "mid-century"...


----------



## krayzie

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Yea it's eco friendly or some crap. They hide $ savings behind the environment. Anyone guess the price lol.


Don't remind me of the new toilet paper roll drinking straws.

Me I agree with the commenter on that page they lost me with the taboo jab passport lol!

I'm betting $275.01 Bob!


----------



## thevowels

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Yea looks like you're right. If you zoom in on that tiny pic, you can see the smaller circle track. Also, on the left side the 7 above on the inside and part of the 35 under it. Should be a nice one.


Looks like a tuxedo dial. I am curious.


----------



## redhed18

<fanboy scream...>









Introducing Seiko Prospex Black Series SPB253J1 SPB255J1 SPB257J1


Thee limited edition Black Series divers are added to the Prospex collection, the Seiko Prospex Black Series SPB253J1, SPB255J1 and SPB257J1




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## SKYWATCH007

redhed18 said:


> <fanboy scream...>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing Seiko Prospex Black Series SPB253J1 SPB255J1 SPB257J1
> 
> 
> Thee limited edition Black Series divers are added to the Prospex collection, the Seiko Prospex Black Series SPB253J1, SPB255J1 and SPB257J1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monochrome-watches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16426975


Tbh they sort of look shi t tier in these pics than I imagined them. The indexes look yellow? The minute hand is not as contrasting and the orange doesn't match the bezel (at least from these pics). 
What do you guys think?


----------



## redhed18

Curious that 2 of the 3 have orange bezel colouring to 20 minutes... but the 62MAS-a-like (SPB253J1) only goes to 15 minutes.


----------



## tentimestwenty

To match the crown position visually and in 1968 they could only hold their breath 15 minutes instead of 20.



redhed18 said:


> Curious that 2 of the 3 have orange bezel colouring to 20 minutes... but the 62MAS-a-like (SPB253J1) only goes to 15 minutes.


----------



## schumway

tentimestwenty said:


> To match the crown position visually and in 1968 they could only hold their breath 15 minutes instead of 20.


Samurais and Turtles also follow this pattern and I hadn't realized the connection with the crown position until your post!


----------



## keerola

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Tbh they sort of look shi t tier in these pics than I imagined them. The indexes look yellow? The minute hand is not as contrasting and the orange doesn't match the bezel (at least from these pics).
> What do you guys think?


black date wheel would have been great.


----------



## Saswatch

keerola said:


> black date wheel would have been great.


There would be visual gap between hour 2 and 4 with a black date wheel.


----------



## Anizer

redhed18 said:


> <fanboy scream...>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing Seiko Prospex Black Series SPB253J1 SPB255J1 SPB257J1
> 
> 
> Thee limited edition Black Series divers are added to the Prospex collection, the Seiko Prospex Black Series SPB253J1, SPB255J1 and SPB257J1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monochrome-watches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16426975


I love black watches but not a fan of these.. the orange color makes these loo like toy watches. In person maybe better but probably by not much.


----------



## Davekaye90

Anizer said:


> I love black watches but not a fan of these.. the orange color makes these loo like toy watches. In person maybe better but probably by not much.


Yeah the orange bezel doesn't do it for me at all. I was initially interested in a DLC version of the 63MAS as the basis for another dial swap mod using the SPB145 dial, but I think I'll be using Watch&Style's 62MAS > SKX case instead. 

The MM200R's bezel insert though is dimensionally identical to the SKX insert, so that could very easily be swapped out for black ceramic or something along those lines. LCBI has a lumed sapphire insert for the Willard, but I've not seen any insert replacements for the 63MAS.


----------



## Xhantos

I find the Japanese market quota figures interesting, more for the SBP253 (1/11, 500/5500) while the other 2 gets 300/5500. Also SLA061 gets 1/10 (100/1000) reserved for JDM. (Japanese language version also reveals pricing -tax they have included is 10% there- and a more precise release date).




















_** If you attach a fabric type strap to this model,
the spring bar may come off due to its structure, and it may not be not possible to replace it.*_

Also this is interesting. Apparently silicon is OK as it comes with a silicon spare but no fabric for the big bro.


----------



## reeborn

redhed18 said:


> Curious that 2 of the 3 have orange bezel colouring to 20 minutes... but the 62MAS-a-like (SPB253J1) only goes to 15 minutes.


Because the crown position is different


----------



## Joll71

reeborn said:


> Because the crown position is different


 Obvious when you think about it


----------



## krayzie

Man how can 5500 units a single run be considered limited edition? I thought even 1000 seems like a lot already.

JDM double logo GS LEs were like 30 units per run tops.

Even if they don't make it a limited edition and just do multiple runs over a number of years it may just end up being still 5500 in total (okay maybe not but you know what i mean).


----------



## Xhantos

krayzie said:


> Man how can 5500 units a single run be considered limited edition? I thought even 1000 seems like a lot already.
> 
> JDM double logo GS LEs were like 30 units per run tops.
> 
> Even if they don't make it a limited edition and just do multiple runs over a number of years it may just end up being still 5500 in total (okay maybe not but you know what i mean).


While I get your point, a limited edition production may well exceed a non-limited editions numbers, let's state the facts:

1- Every production is inherently limited, in this case a number is stated by the manufacturer. It's nice to know the numbers and also good to have a serial number with more character.

2- That number may sound high to you or me but its effects are all relative and depends on demand. (A *Seiko* will always be in high demand).

3- I hate small numbered limited editions. They tend to be unnecessarily expensive. Actually, is there any good side to very limited limited editions, like 30 or 100 piece runs? (Except for some investor type collectors).

Bonus point - Personally, I prefer limited edition watches because I'm special and want special watches, not regular mass market crap made for other non-special people  And of course I want my limited edition watches at regular pricing without a premium and some discount will be nice.


----------



## jjsoviet

I kinda like the SBDC153 here, actually. Might go for it once it launches.

Do we know if the coating for the trio is the same as in the SBDX051? The latter looks deeper black with a bit of lacquer in it. Might be just the promo images though.


----------



## valuewatchguy

krayzie said:


> Man how can 5500 units a single run be considered limited edition? I thought even 1000 seems like a lot already.


Think of the number of end-user disribution channels they have and the volume of watches sent through those channels. 5500 is limited for Seiko. Not limited for ALS.

With the recent trends for watch scarcity in the market place by some brands, I LOVE THAT SEIKO DOESN"T GIVE A FLIP and makes a lot of watches for a lot of people. I think the use of the term LE is getting over played by Seiko but man isn't it nice that you might actually have a shot at buying ones of these 5500 run models? Or even the 1000 run Willard?


I'm a big fan of the SLA061 (8L Black Willard). Looks terrific.


----------



## Watchout63

Sorry just not feeling these new black Turtles with 6R35's at ~ $1300


----------



## valuewatchguy

Xhantos said:


> _** If you attach a fabric type strap to this model,
> the spring bar may come off due to its structure, and it may not be not possible to replace it.*_


that is an interesting warning, considering they have releases willard-X models with only fabric straps as OEM options......Hmm? "And it may not be possible to replace it"...... a spring bar?


----------



## Watchyouloved

Watchout63 said:


> Sorry just not feeling these new black Turtles with 6R35's at ~ $1300


I’d rather pay $400 more and get the no date king seiko remakes 😅 atleast those look like they cost over a grand


----------



## mconlonx

reeborn said:


> Because the crown position is different


OK... but is that not at least tacitly admitting that the bezel markings are more about fashion than function...?


----------



## krayzie

valuewatchguy said:


> that is an interesting warning, considering they have releases willard-X models with only fabric straps as OEM options......Hmm? "And it may not be possible to replace it"...... a spring bar?


Probably meant the watch itself.


----------



## arlee

jjsoviet said:


> I kinda like the SBDC153 here, actually. Might go for it once it launches.
> 
> Do we know if the coating for the trio is the same as in the SBDX051? The latter looks deeper black with a bit of lacquer in it. Might be just the promo images though.


Better Pics








Hands-On Seiko Prospex Black Series 1970 Divers SLA061J1


Bold black and orange colour scheme for Seiko's high-end 1970 diver. We go hands-on with the new Black Series 1970 Divers SLA061J1.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## yonsson

Black watches are cool, I just don’t like expensive black watches. I’m too scared of scratching them. That being said I just bought the TVA GShock so I can see these new models selling. Black watches tend to be hard to sell though so I’m surprised by the high volume numbers. A thousand SBDX051 are A LOT.


----------



## Terry Lennox

I like these black editions a lot but looking at the photos from the article linked to above and comparing to the Seiko group shot--the orange is not as bold in the article. The orange feels washed out and pale while in the Seiko product group shot it is bold and saturated (as I would want it to be). Will definitely have to look at these in person before deciding if the color is right.


----------



## Tanker G1

schumway said:


> Samurais and Turtles also follow this pattern and I hadn't realized the connection with the crown position until your post!


Not always.









1st Gen Samurai LE's also didn't follow the crown position pattern.


----------



## Nayche

Terry Lennox said:


> I like these black editions a lot but looking at the photos from the article linked to above and comparing to the Seiko group shot--the orange is not as bold in the article. The orange feels washed out and pale while in the Seiko product group shot it is bold and saturated (as I would want it to be). Will definitely have to look at these in person before deciding if the color is right.


Agree. Also, in some images the dials very clearly look sunburst greyish / green whereas in the renders and Seiko images the dials appear black. 

These are definitely going to need a lot of contrast in order for the colour palette to look right. Keen to see more real world images.


----------



## mydemise

Wrong thread- I apologize guys...


----------



## Watchyouloved

mydemise said:


> View attachment 16430308
> View attachment 16430313


Have you seen the black out Monster Halloween version of this one? SRP311 now that is an attractive black and Orange!

Just recently been starting to see these pop up on Chrono24 for around retail prices for N.O.S.


----------



## mconlonx

New SLA series of Monster reissues at $4k+ MSRP?


----------



## Tickstart

Just landed a new job  Mostly worried about not screwing up now. Not sure it'll result in any new watch purchases, that would be a bit too cringe.


----------



## Tanker G1

mconlonx said:


> New SLA series of Monster reissues at $4k+ MSRP?


I know your post is tounge-in-cheek but I remember the initial reaction when Seiko released the 3rd gen Monsters with 6R15s. "$500 for a Monster? WTF Seiko?"

Now they seem to be highly sought. I can imagine the mountain of grief if Seiko released a $3k+ SLA-level Monster. It'll probably happen eventually as the Monster is pretty iconic, but IDK if we're ready yet.


----------



## Tanker G1

Tickstart said:


> Just landed a new job  Mostly worried about not screwing up now.


I said, "no mayo". 

j/k Congrats on the new gig.


----------



## erekose

Arrived Friday afternoon.


----------



## MtnClymbr

erekose said:


> Arrived Friday afternoon.
> View attachment 16433830


Nice! Didn’t know they were already available. Love me a monster.


----------



## erekose

MtnClymbr said:


> Nice! Didn’t know they were already available. Love me a monster.


Released 2/11 here in Japan.


----------



## TraserH3

These black variants look terrible and priced insane. I feel bad for the Seiko ADs forced to make these inventory and try to sell them…


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Credor Kikiogahara 50 pieces each one









Novità Credor 2022


Kikiogahara è un'importante zona vinicola a Nagano, vicino a Shiojiri, dove si producono queste referenze...Entrambi i modelli sono limitati a 50




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## Watch19

New Ladies Presage. Enamel dials w/6R movements. The dark blue (my favorite) is a 1000 pc. LE.

































Seiko Presage Craftsmanship Series For Women


Seiko is a world leader in the watch industry dedicated to perfection and focused on innovation, quality, and craftsmanship. Seikoluxe.com is Seiko's home of its luxurious timepieces with retail locations included on each product page.




seikoluxe.com


----------



## yonsson

TraserH3 said:


> These black variants look terrible and priced insane. I feel bad for the Seiko ADs forced to make these inventory and try to sell them…


Seiko doesn’t force ADs to buy watches like some Swiss brands do.


----------



## Not_A_Guest

Watch19 said:


> New Ladies Presage. Enamel dials w/6R movements. The dark blue (my favorite) is a 1000 pc. LE.
> 
> View attachment 16439705
> 
> View attachment 16439706
> 
> View attachment 16439707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Presage Craftsmanship Series For Women
> 
> 
> Seiko is a world leader in the watch industry dedicated to perfection and focused on innovation, quality, and craftsmanship. Seikoluxe.com is Seiko's home of its luxurious timepieces with retail locations included on each product page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seikoluxe.com


34mm, no date, and the white dials aren't LE. Am I dreaming?


----------



## krayzie

AlvaroVitali said:


> Credor Kikiogahara 50 pieces each one


Credor dials are nice even without any writing on the bottom portion.

Just not sure about the Flintstone case shape with these.


----------



## Cover Drive

It’s not often my other half comments on watches (she prefers her Fitbit), but she says those look dead classy.


----------



## TraserH3

yonsson said:


> Seiko doesn’t force ADs to buy watches like some Swiss brands do.


Seiko distribution model is the same. The ADs get a shipment of watches (can add request models but cannot decline models being sent), their account is debited at the secret invoice pricing (I suspect around 50% of msrp). Seiko wipe their hands and say good luck go sell them! That’s why you can find desperate ADs trying to u load their unpopular Seikos. The MSRP is so out of whack with perceived value on some models.


----------



## valuewatchguy

TraserH3 said:


> Seiko wipe their hands and say good luck go sell them! That’s why you can find desperate ADs trying to u load their unpopular Seikos. The MSRP is so out of whack with perceived value on some models.


Lots of very popular models can be found at good discounts. Just check M i m o ' s Jewelry site and look at their Prospex Alpinist models. Great prices.....delivered in the USA!!!

the rest of the market is moving towards no or or limited discounts......we can still get lots of Seiko models for 15 - 30% discounts. You may not get a discounts on the most popular limited editions but its still better than other brands.


----------



## krayzie

I think he meant like how some Japanese toys are forced upon accounts. You want to sell this hype deluxe chogokin with a minimum order of two units? Well you have to also force take these ten no so popular plastic kits with your order.

This is actually a very old business model I'm not sure if it is still the case today.


----------



## valuewatchguy

krayzie said:


> I think he meant like how some Japanese toys are forced upon accounts. You want to sell this hype deluxe chogokin with a minimum order of two units? Well you have to also force take these ten no so popular plastic kits with your order.
> 
> This is actually a very old business model I'm not sure if it is still the case today.



The American auto industry does this still.


----------



## yonsson

TraserH3 said:


> Seiko distribution model is the same. The ADs get a shipment of watches (can add request models but cannot decline models being sent), their account is debited at the secret invoice pricing (I suspect around 50% of msrp). Seiko wipe their hands and say good luck go sell them! That’s why you can find desperate ADs trying to u load their unpopular Seikos. The MSRP is so out of whack with perceived value on some models.


That’s not how it works, but whatever.


----------



## Not_A_Guest

yonsson said:


> That’s not how it works, but whatever.


Care to enlighten guys like me that don't know any better?


----------



## yonsson

Not_A_Guest said:


> Care to enlighten guys like me that don't know any better?


Some Swiss brands push models on their ADs. “We expect you to order 10 different models”, “This is what you will get this quarter”, or like Rolex “Expect delivery in March and July of whatever we want to ship to you”.

SEIKO ADs however place orders. They are not forced to order a minimum amount. If you sell Prospex, then of course it would be logical to at least order one of each of these black versions but it’s not like you have to.


----------



## Xhantos

yonsson said:


> Some Swiss brands push models on their ADs. “We expect you to order 10 different models”, “This is what you will get this quarter”, or like Rolex “Expect delivery in March and July of whatever we want to ship to you”.
> 
> SEIKO ADs however place orders. They are not forced to order a minimum amount. If you sell Prospex, then of course it would be logical to at least order one of each of these black versions but it’s not like you have to.


AFAIK (from a local AD source), ADs are not forced to order anything but what they order matters a lot what they can order. They cannot just order the good stuff that sell like hot cakes.


----------



## soursenseless

krayzie said:


> I think he meant like how some Japanese toys are forced upon accounts. You want to sell this hype deluxe chogokin with a minimum order of two units? Well you have to also force take these ten no so popular plastic kits with your order.
> 
> This is actually a very old business model I'm not sure if it is still the case today.


Isn’t this Rolex’s exact business model that everyone’s always complaining about?


----------



## aks12r

TraserH3 said:


> Seiko distribution model is the same. The ADs get a shipment of watches (can add request models but cannot decline models being sent), their account is debited at the secret invoice pricing (I suspect around 50% of msrp). Seiko wipe their hands and say good luck go sell them! That’s why you can find desperate ADs trying to u load their unpopular Seikos. The MSRP is so out of whack with perceived value on some models.


this makes sense, picked up my last Seiko at 50% of rrp. Had previously been 30% off but then became discontinued the day before I called.


----------



## MrDisco99

aks12r said:


> this makes sense, picked up my last Seiko at 50% of rrp. Had previously been 30% off but then became discontinued the day before I called.


So the price went down after being discontinued? Imagine that.


----------



## Watchyouloved

My AD just chooses what he wants to order and gets it. No extra watches needed, can special order just 1 or 2 if a customer wants it or he wants it in his shelf no problem.

Getting the limited stuff obviously he will get only 1 or 2 max and depending on popularity his shop will not be prioritized over higher volume selling shops or luxe shops. He always gets the limited stuff but he might only get 1 that’s the thing but he doesn’t get anything else with it like unsellables to get it.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Rolex is a different beast altogether. The Datejust and lady’s models are made in much higher numbers and surprisingly is their best seller 😅 when compared to the limited production sports models. When AD’s order from them they just get a big mystery crate and it would most likely have 1-2 submariners and 10 datejusts. They get a set amount of watches every week or month or whatever but they can only choose 1 of each sports models and can’t get the same one every month and some are more limited than others (1 gmt, 4 subs, 10 datejusts) for the year etc.


----------



## TraserH3

Xhantos said:


> AFAIK (from a local AD source), ADs are not forced to order anything but what they order matters a lot what they can order. They cannot just order the good stuff that sell like hot cakes.


The last sentence is key. If you let ADs just order what they want how is Seiko supposed to ensure that it moves/unload the risk on the slow to sell, high MSRP stock? The ADs do not want the $4600 SLA watches that sit in the case for years just like how Rolex AD doesn’t want the pearl master woman’s models. Yet they still receive those models… get my drift?

If seiko makes 1000 units of a $4600 msrp SLA line watch, and if they don’t push that stock onto the ADs, Seiko will be holding stock for a long time, something no manufacturer likes, let alone a Japanese manufacturer.


----------



## yonsson

TraserH3 said:


> If seiko makes 1000 units of a $4600 msrp SLA line watch, and if they don’t push that stock onto the ADs, Seiko will be holding stock for a long time, something no manufacturer likes, let alone a Japanese manufacturer.


You are making up a problem that doesn’t exist (yet). 
1: No AD is forced to order them. 
2: There’s no overflow of expensive SLA models since there are so many ADs that wants to order them. 
3: They do sell. 
4: If they don’t sell close to retail they will be sold at heavy discount so the AD won’t lose money on them anyway.


----------



## Biggles3

The final LE pieces to celebrate Thailand Seiko's 30th Anniversary will be released soon, two King Samurai have had a makeover, 995 & 996 pieces so more limited than the previous Sumo, Monster and Turtle of which there were 1991 of each.


----------



## Xhantos

*Seiko 5 Sports
Brian May Limited Edition*
(Second collaboration)

69,300 yen (tax included) 

World limited 12,500 (including 1,000 in Japan) 

Scheduled to be released on March 11, 2022









Seiko 5 Sports Brian May Limited Edition | Seiko Watch Corporation


Introducing a second collaboration model between Seiko 5 Sports and Brian May, guitarist of legendary rock band QUEEN! Brian's favorite guitar, the "Red Special," inspires this gold-colored design in the special series.




www.seikowatches.com












＜セイコー 5スポーツ＞Brian May Limited Edition | セイコーウオッチ


セイコー 5スポーツと伝説のロックバンドQUEENでギタリストとして活動する「ブライアン・メイ氏」とのコラボレーションモデル第二弾が登場。第一弾同様、ブライアン氏が愛用しているギター＜レッドスペシャル＞をモチーフにデザインされたスペシャルモデルです。




www.seikowatches.com





*SRPH80K1*

















Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com





*SBSA160 *
















SBSA160 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## BundyBear

Xhantos said:


> *Seiko 5 Sports
> Brian May Limited Edition*
> (Second collaboration)
> 
> 69,300 yen (tax included)
> 
> World limited 12,500 (including 1,000 in Japan)
> 
> Scheduled to be released on March 11, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko 5 Sports Brian May Limited Edition | Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Introducing a second collaboration model between Seiko 5 Sports and Brian May, guitarist of legendary rock band QUEEN! Brian's favorite guitar, the "Red Special," inspires this gold-colored design in the special series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ＜セイコー 5スポーツ＞Brian May Limited Edition | セイコーウオッチ
> 
> 
> セイコー 5スポーツと伝説のロックバンドQUEENでギタリストとして活動する「ブライアン・メイ氏」とのコラボレーションモデル第二弾が登場。第一弾同様、ブライアン氏が愛用しているギター＜レッドスペシャル＞をモチーフにデザインされたスペシャルモデルです。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SRPH80K1*
> View attachment 16443494
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SBSA160 *
> View attachment 16443495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBSA160 | セイコーウオッチ
> 
> 
> セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com


I am a Queen fan, maybe this is the time to go 100% pimp mode.


----------



## aks12r

Xhantos said:


> *Seiko 5 Sports
> Brian May Limited Edition*
> (Second collaboration)
> 
> 69,300 yen (tax included)
> 
> World limited 12,500 (including 1,000 in Japan)
> 
> Scheduled to be released on March 11, 2022
> 
> *SRPH80K1*
> View attachment 16443494
> 
> *SBSA160 *


DAMN YOU VAT! 
£530 in the UK


----------



## Watchyouloved

Xhantos said:


> *Seiko 5 Sports
> Brian May Limited Edition*
> (Second collaboration)
> 
> 69,300 yen (tax included)
> 
> World limited 12,500 (including 1,000 in Japan)
> 
> Scheduled to be released on March 11, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko 5 Sports Brian May Limited Edition | Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Introducing a second collaboration model between Seiko 5 Sports and Brian May, guitarist of legendary rock band QUEEN! Brian's favorite guitar, the "Red Special," inspires this gold-colored design in the special series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ＜セイコー 5スポーツ＞Brian May Limited Edition | セイコーウオッチ
> 
> 
> セイコー 5スポーツと伝説のロックバンドQUEENでギタリストとして活動する「ブライアン・メイ氏」とのコラボレーションモデル第二弾が登場。第一弾同様、ブライアン氏が愛用しているギター＜レッドスペシャル＞をモチーフにデザインされたスペシャルモデルです。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SRPH80K1*
> View attachment 16443494
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SBSA160 *
> View attachment 16443495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBSA160 | セイコーウオッチ
> 
> 
> セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com


Think I liked the first steel version better. 12,500 pieces, this thing is going to sit and will be able to be had for discount.

The strap is supposed to replicate guitar strings lol…the original with the all black which was supposed to be a guitar strap was much more original. I personally think the gold is a little much. Not sure how it will do but I know the original was made to 10k pieces and they’re pretty highly sought after now. The Japanese also love old school rock!


----------



## Watchyouloved

$595, it’s $49 more expensive now. Could be for a number of reasons though.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Watchyouloved said:


> Brian May Second Edition. Limited to 5000 pieces. Red special dial style gold style pvd case with red backcase.
> 
> I guess seiko saw the popularity and wanted to bank on the collab by milking a second one…


Wow I predicted this back in June !! Only thing is the limited edition number is substantially larger now than what I guessed lol


----------



## Xhantos

Watchyouloved said:


> Think I liked the first steel version better. 12,500 pieces, this thing is going to sit and will be able to be had for discount.


Some said the same for the first one too, it was ONLY 9K pieces limited  This is a watch for collection with its special display box etc., not meant to be worn IMHO, so gold color is acceptable and appropriate.


----------



## MrDisco99

Xhantos said:


> This is a watch for collection with its special display box etc., not meant to be worn IMHO, so gold color is acceptable and appropriate.


Oh OK.

I buy watches to wear so I guess I'll pass on this one.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Watchyouloved said:


> Wow I predicted this back in June !! Only thing is the limited edition number is substantially larger now than what I guessed lol


----------



## Xhantos

MrDisco99 said:


> Oh OK.
> 
> I buy watches to wear so I guess I'll pass on this one.


But this is a special one....If you were to wear a 5KX, why would you get/choose this one anyways? Actually I'm not a watch collector, I have a number of watches but I wear them all. If I could get this one, I will start my collection, keep this unworn -not to be able to sell later at a profit, never- just to admire and have a piece of history.


----------



## One-Seventy

Xhantos said:


> Some said the same for the first one too, it was ONLY 9K pieces limited  This is a watch for collection with its special display box etc., not meant to be worn IMHO, so gold color is acceptable and appropriate.


Yep, this one's for collectors and investors. 

For those who have the original one, could be the ideal "one to buy, one to keep" combo!


----------



## TCWU

yonsson said:


> That’s not how it works, but whatever.


dude that's some of US dealers did
they even accept mail order with 20% off no free shipping
got my SLA041 20% off the US list 

the new SLA055 one of japan dealer is dumping them between 3200-3700 USD

too many limited editions now
selling speed can not catch up the production number

move to other country better Seiko price 😝


----------



## Watchyouloved

Xhantos said:


> Some said the same for the first one too, it was ONLY 9K pieces limited  This is a watch for collection with its special display box etc., not meant to be worn IMHO, so gold color is acceptable and appropriate.


Yeah I found the first Brian May model at all of my local AD’s just sitting there. I bought one, got bored of it so traded then picked up another one cuz I saw it at another AD for multiple weeks in a row, wore that one then bought another one from another local AD as a gift then my cousin wanted one so found a fourth one 🤣🤣🤣 was not hard at all to find.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

One-Seventy said:


> Xhantos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some said the same for the first one too, it was ONLY 9K pieces limited  This is a watch for collection with its special display box etc., not meant to be worn IMHO, so gold color is acceptable and appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, this one's for collectors and investors.
> 
> For those who have the original one, could be the ideal "one to buy, one to keep" combo!
Click to expand...

I would guess there are many more Brian May and Queen fans around the world than Seiko enthusiasts, so this might not be for our insufferable ilk unless you fall into that sweet spot in the middle of the Venn diagram.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Xhantos said:


> Some said the same for the first one too, it was ONLY 9K pieces limited  This is a watch for collection with its special display box etc., not meant to be worn IMHO, so gold color is acceptable and appropriate.


Idk about for a collection I mean all of the seiko 5 sports are collectors editions but I mean hell they release a new limited edition every other month! The naruto limited editions come in a way cooler box than this one and retail for a bit less and are only 6k units! How come those are all available for discount? And the one piece models same thing only 5k pieces and the street fighter collab are 10k pieces that came out 2 years ago and are still sitting on shelves for a major discount. I guess the first Brian May did well because they didn’t distribute as many in higher populated areas but there are def tons still out there in areas where people don’t want them. So as far as this being a collector’s piece…that collector should have all the other limited edition watches too cuz they have nicer boxes and or more limited edition numbers. Look at the box for the SBSA105 too:








and the naruto collab box it’s a freaking ninja scroll:









Or the street fighter box:








One piece box:








EU limited box:








Soo I don’t see the advantage of the Brian May compared to these…all crazy designs too


----------



## Watchyouloved

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16444033


Hahahahaha thanks !!


----------



## Watchyouloved

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I would guess there are many more Brian May and Queen fans around the world than Seiko enthusiasts, so this might not be for our insufferable ilk unless you fall into that sweet spot in the middle of the Venn diagram.


Yeah maybe except for the fact that I found the Brian Mays everywhere for a whole year! But it’s possible they were openly available in the US as we had more of them and overseas like Japan where they wanted them they only got 1000 of them so many people flipping to overseas for profit that’s why it seemed like they were hard to find.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Watchyouloved said:


> Mr. James Duffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would guess there are many more Brian May and Queen fans around the world than Seiko enthusiasts, so this might not be for our insufferable ilk unless you fall into that sweet spot in the middle of the Venn diagram.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah maybe except for the fact that I found the Brian Mays everywhere for a whole year! But it’s possible they were openly available in the US as we had more of them and overseas like Japan where they wanted them they only got 1000 of them so many people flipping to overseas for profit that’s why it seemed like they were hard to find.
Click to expand...

Very true, but I attribute that to Seiko's inability to reach the audience they are targeting. I sense a pattern...


----------



## SkxRobbie

I must be showing my age because I really do not like the Brian May watches along with the most if not all of the 5KX releases.


----------



## Watchyouloved

SkxRobbie said:


> I must be showing my age because I really do not like the Brian May watches along with the most if not all of the 5KX releases.


I hear you, I’m pretty much done with the seiko 5 sports. The only models I like from the recent releases is the limited ginza alpinist and maybe the new king seiko release. Other than that I like the original skx, sarb033/35, and original alpinist sarb017 and the blue dial limited variant. Other than those I’m chilling with buying seiko’s as of right now.


----------



## Cover Drive

Watchyouloved said:


> I hear you, I’m pretty much done with the seiko 5 sports. The only models I like from the recent releases is the limited ginza alpinist and maybe the new king seiko release. Other than that I like the original skx, sarb033/35, and original alpinist sarb017 and the blue dial limited variant. Other than those I’m chilling with buying seiko’s as of right now.


I know what both of you mean. It’s not that I don’t like Seiko watches (I do), but the 5 Sports are just slightly different ‘modded’ SKXs and the Prospex line seems to be ‘here’s a black version’, ‘here’s a white version’, ‘here’s a textured dial version’, ‘here’s bloody expensive version’. Your quote of “I’m chilling with buying Seikos as of right now” couldn’t be more apt - I’m with you on that brother. That being said, I will still be on here waiting for new stuff!


----------



## brianinCA

Haven’t seen this one mentioned yet, unless I missed it. SPB288J1.




























Hands-On - Seiko Prospex Mystic Lagoon Captain Willard SPB288J1


The Seiko Prospex Mystic Lagoon Captain Willard SPB288J1 is a robust diving tool with a subtle luxurious touch and an intriguing dial.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## smalleq

TCWU said:


> dude that's some of US dealers did
> they even accept mail order with 20% off no free shipping
> got my SLA041 20% off the US list
> 
> the new SLA055 one of japan dealer is dumping them between 3200-3700 USD
> 
> too many limited editions now
> selling speed can not catch up the production number
> 
> move to other country better Seiko price 😝


He's not saying that dealers aren't discounting them, he's just saying that they aren't forced to take any watch they don't want.


----------



## Xhantos

Brian May is a legend. Seiko is a legend. This is a collaboration. If you love and appreciate both legends, specs or looks of the watch is irrelevant. I'd prefer no demand from people who do not know or appreciate Brian May or Seiko, also no demand from investor types. Kudos to Brian May and Seiko, for bringing this affordable but very presentable lovely option. I don't think there is any brand in the world that wouldn't do a (very expensive and very limited) collaboration model with Brian May, and they would make a lot more money. But not everything is about money and I applaud that.


----------



## Saswatch

brianinCA said:


> Haven’t seen this one mentioned yet, unless I missed it. SPB288J1.
> 
> View attachment 16444469
> 
> 
> View attachment 16444472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands-On - Seiko Prospex Mystic Lagoon Captain Willard SPB288J1
> 
> 
> The Seiko Prospex Mystic Lagoon Captain Willard SPB288J1 is a robust diving tool with a subtle luxurious touch and an intriguing dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monochrome-watches.com


Review on WUS by @colonelpurple :








The call of the Willard


I never paid much attention to the Willard. Obviously more refined and expensive, but I didn't need it. I had a King Turtle and this was good enough for me. The King Turtle is an iconic watch which punches above it weight in terms of qudos, build quality, comfort and inhousiness generally. Of...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## TCWU

smalleq said:


> He's not saying that dealers aren't discounting them, he's just saying that they aren't forced to take any watch they don't want.


not the dealer I knew in US
they have to take it
the dude maybe talking about low end ones
not 8L35/8L55 ones
as I knew my AD need to accept them from Seiko


the AD got kicked out from GS
they offer 20% off until they got kicked out


----------



## Kev161

My local Seiko boutique isn't forced to take any watch they don't want.
They get to choose the models and quantities they want, worst thing that can happen is that they don't get as many LE's of a certain model as they want.


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchyouloved said:


> I hear you, I’m pretty much done with the seiko 5 sports. The only models I like from the recent releases is the limited ginza alpinist and maybe the new king seiko release. Other than that I like the original skx, sarb033/35, and original alpinist sarb017 and the blue dial limited variant. Other than those I’m chilling with buying seiko’s as of right now.


Honestly the ISO compliance blobs have pretty much killed my interest in new Prospex models. In the past I would've been photoshopping the new dials, seeing if anything looked cool as a mod, and waiting for Tokeilab or Modmode to get the new OEM dials in. I think the cappuccino Willard dial is really cool, and might've looked great as a fixed bezel sports watch mod. The lume blob ruins it for me, though. Completely throws off the balance of the dial. 

I think after my SPB145 mod is done (blessedly blob free) I'll probably be done with Seiko, at least until something changes. 4:30 dates like on the Uemuras or the SLA MM200s aren't a solution. Seiko either needs to go back to chapter rings on its higher end Prospex divers, or change the dial size to accommodate the need for lume at 3, or come up with new dial designs where all of the markers are in line with the minute track, as on the SARB059.


----------



## redhed18

The …

Blue Jeans Turtle ? 
Denim Turtle?


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## CydeWeys

Seiko 5 Sports x Worn & Wound 10th Anniversary Limited Edition – Windup Watch Shop


A watch 10 years in the making, the Seiko 5 Sports x Worn & Wound 10th Anniversary Limited Edition celebrates one of the first watches reviewed on the site, as well as the road traveled since. In 2011, the Seiko 5 SNK803 defined what Worn & Wound was looking for in a watch. Stylish, compact, and...




windupwatchshop.com





Ended up buying one. Couldn't resist. It's different from anything else I have and the polished sides plus true "Made in Japan" sold it for me.


----------



## TraserH3

yonsson said:


> You are making up a problem that doesn’t exist (yet).
> 1: No AD is forced to order them.
> 2: There’s no overflow of expensive SLA models since there are so many ADs that wants to order them.
> 3: They do sell.
> 4: If they don’t sell close to retail they will be sold at heavy discount so the AD won’t lose money on them anyway.


I’m just giving some info. You can believe what you want.


----------



## O .

CydeWeys said:


> Seiko 5 Sports x Worn & Wound 10th Anniversary Limited Edition – Windup Watch Shop
> 
> 
> A watch 10 years in the making, the Seiko 5 Sports x Worn & Wound 10th Anniversary Limited Edition celebrates one of the first watches reviewed on the site, as well as the road traveled since. In 2011, the Seiko 5 SNK803 defined what Worn & Wound was looking for in a watch. Stylish, compact, and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> windupwatchshop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up buying one. Couldn't resist. It's different from anything else I have and the polished sides plus true "Made in Japan" sold it for me.
> 
> View attachment 16445152


G*d*amnit. Me too.


----------



## krayzie

Well not sure about being "true" Made in Japan (gotta take the caseback off to find out) but it does look very nice.


----------



## daytripper

Was tempted to buy one and have a New York shipping forwarder send it to me in Canada, until I saw I had to pay NY tax, and it totally swayed my decision not to 😆


----------



## DoYouRemember

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16445107


There's just something about the W&W 10th anniversary that reminds me of the Longines Heritage Tuxedo!


----------



## AK2112

That worn and wound seiko 5 looks pretty slick.


----------



## rainmkr26

That sold out quick.


----------



## CydeWeys

Wow it looks like the W&W collab sold out already?!


----------



## tmvu13

Was able to pick up the W&W Seiko 5, got it about a half hour after it became available. Can’t wait to receive it!


----------



## TCWU

probably the same 
big mac and seiko price

conclusion don't live in Norway 
move to cheaper countries 😝


----------



## mastamuffin

I am a huge fan of the W&W podcast and site and was excited for the collab…until I saw it. Just my opinion but it looks like they asked each staff member to design one part of the watch, then mashed it together. In marketing it’s referred to a camel, a horse designed by committee. But congrats to those who wanted one and got one! Different taste is what makes the world go around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan13rla

I think that the W&W collab Seiko is stunning! That said Im glad I didn't wake up in the middle of the night to order one (like my friend did) just to see that big fat FU sign that reads "we ship only to 'MURICA". 😅


----------



## Shining

dan13rla said:


> I think that the W&W collab Seiko is stunning! That said Im glad I didn't wake up in the middle of the night to order one (like my friend did) just to see that big fat FU sign that reads "we ship only to 'MURICA". 😅



Exactly what happened to me. See this 12 hours ago tried to order one "sorry France is a no no" kind of disgusted right now


----------



## MKN

Shining said:


> Exactly what happened to me. See this 12 hours ago tried to order one "sorry France is a no no" kind of disgusted right now


Would import duties/VAT not be prohibitive anyway? 


Sent from my high horse


----------



## SKYWATCH007

daytripper said:


> Was tempted to buy one and have a New York shipping forwarder send it to me in Canada, until I saw I had to pay NY tax, and it totally swayed my decision not to 😆


What would that cost? I ended up getting one from a friend who ordered it for me in the US. I saw an option to mail it to a UPS spot in Buffalo (I live in Toronto). But the 3hr round trip for just over $300 would not be worth the gas (Especially with Justinflation)


----------



## CydeWeys

MadsNilsson said:


> Would import duties/VAT not be prohibitive anyway?
> 
> 
> Sent from my high horse


It's, what, around 20%? Certainly not prohibitive. They're used to paying that much extra on everything they buy anyway.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Found a real world photo of the new Alpinist with the blue dial spb249

for me this is better than Ginza


----------



## tfost

@valuewatchguy — is that image from a review — I agree re ginza vs spb249.


----------



## MKN

CydeWeys said:


> It's, what, around 20%? Certainly not prohibitive. They're used to paying that much extra on everything they buy anyway.


Are they now?
I happen to think that 20% price increase is quite a lot. Even if everything is more expensive than in the Wild West


----------



## valuewatchguy

tfost said:


> @valuewatchguy — is that image from a review — I agree re ginza vs spb249.


its from Instagram member clockonawrist.... don't think he is a reviewer. Doesnt look like it from his posts.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

valuewatchguy said:


> Found a real world photo of the new Alpinist with the blue dial spb249
> 
> for me this is better than Ginza
> 
> View attachment 16445932


I second your notion, but what's with the seconds hand? I thought it was supposed to be a gold-ish hue?


----------



## dan13rla

valuewatchguy said:


> Found a real world photo of the new Alpinist with the blue dial spb249
> 
> for me this is better than Ginza
> 
> View attachment 16445932


That IS nice but definitely just the second best thing after the Ginza. That fact that Im wearing a SPB259 as I write this doesn't affect my opinion at all, I swear. 😅


----------



## valuewatchguy

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I second your notion, but what's with the seconds hand? I thought it was supposed to be a gold-ish hue?


must be the lighting in that shot, this one from Fratello shows the gold second hand










the brown is really nice too


----------



## tornadobox

dan13rla said:


> I think that the W&W collab Seiko is stunning! That said Im glad I didn't wake up in the middle of the night to order one (like my friend did) just to see that big fat FU sign that reads "we ship only to 'MURICA". 😅





Shining said:


> Exactly what happened to me. See this 12 hours ago tried to order one "sorry France is a no no" kind of disgusted right now


I'm sure these will pop up on the sales forum later this year


----------



## yonsson

mastamuffin said:


> I am a huge fan of the W&W podcast and site and was excited for the collab…until I saw it. Just my opinion but it looks like they asked each staff member to design one part of the watch, then mashed it together. In marketing it’s referred to a camel, a horse designed by committee. But congrats to those who wanted one and got one! Different taste is what makes the world go around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s just a Seiko5. Nothing to get excited about of upset about. I do like the podcast though and my phone just got my attention telling me Joe Kirk is on the latest episode so I’ll listen to that tomorrow.


----------



## daytripper

SKYWATCH007 said:


> What would that cost? I ended up getting one from a friend who ordered it for me in the US. I saw an option to mail it to a UPS spot in Buffalo (I live in Toronto). But the 3hr round trip for just over $300 would not be worth the gas (Especially with Justinflation)


I use shippsy.com, they're very reasonably priced actually. $6.99 per package + tax/duties on the item, and you can pick up your package in Mississauga or Markham


----------



## mplsabdullah

valuewatchguy said:


> must be the lighting in that shot, this one from Fratello shows the gold second hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the brown is really nice too


May I please have the model number for that brown dial? 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> Joe Kirk


He's got a sexy voice but idk why they keep showing old JDM watchmakers for their US Service Center ad, and I'm pretty sure they haven't been making and servicing watches for over 135 years from around the world lmao! Come'on man this is not Arizona Fun Times it's Seiko!!!


----------



## valuewatchguy

mplsabdullah said:


> May I please have the model number for that brown dial?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


Spb251






Seiko SPB251J1 watch - Prospex Alpinist ʻForest Brownʼ







www.mastersintime.com


----------



## mplsabdullah

valuewatchguy said:


> Spb251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko SPB251J1 watch - Prospex Alpinist ʻForest Brownʼ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mastersintime.com


Thank you

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteVanF

A nice Saturday surprise...


----------



## PeteVanF

Came away with the SPB255J1 as I dont have another Seiko with this case (and will probably pick up the rest midweek)










Also picked up this as I'd totally forgotten about it and its been sat at the store feeling unloved for ages.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Seiko cousin


----------



## MKN

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16449310
> 
> 
> Seiko cousin


That’s not bad. Anymore info?


----------



## Not_A_Guest

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16449310
> 
> 
> Seiko cousin


Seconded, we need more info on this.
All I could find was this Thai Shopee listing. And the info on there may be unreliable (why did they list the WR as 50-100m when it is clearly 200m?). Searching up the reference AL4283 didn't really get me anywhere.

EDIT: Been a while since I exercised my google-fu. Reverse image search led me to the Alba Thailand facebook page:








Google Translate on the main text returned the following:

"Fun anywhere, cool in any position, looks good with any outfit, new! ALBA Gent Thailand Creation watch with automatic system Up to 41 hours of continuous power reserve, 43 mm case size and a special that many people have to be wowed by with waterproof performance up to 200 meters. Comes with a special collection box inside, plus premium silicone strap. Distributed only in Thailand, young people must not miss!!!
Model: AL4279X, price 5,700 baht
Products are now available at Alba counters at leading department stores. And dealers across the country or order online at Lazada: ALBA | TH
Follow us :
Website : Alba Thailand – The Refection Of Japan
Instagram : @Alba_Thailand
Twitter : @AlbaThailand_
Line Official : @Albathailand
For more information, please contact 02-255-1245-50 ext. 888
#ALBAThailand #Albawatch #Japanwatch #Thereflectionofjapan"

43mm case and Thailand exclusive means this probably won't be easy to find or very desirable. What a shame... 5700 THB = 177.16 USD and the official link is selling for just 4560 THB = 141.72 USD before shipping.


----------



## john_marston

Looks great. Though 43mm is a little big (with those lugs), and $141 a bit low, making me think it'll be rather basic in the flesh. As is perhaps the point with Alba.


----------



## redhed18

This is not the Alba I’m interested in…


----------



## valuewatchguy

MadsNilsson said:


> That’s not bad. Anymore info?











24oclock


จำหน่าย นาฬิกา Seiko , Citizen , Op, Alba, Casio, Orient, Rado, Mido etc... สินค้าทุกชิ้น เป็นของแท้ 100% มีใบรับประกันสินค้าจากบริษัท สามารถตรวจสอบได...




www.hiweelatimeshop.com


----------



## Patrick_PJA

A lot of the variations of the SPB "62MAS" variations are blue/grey or 1000 colors brown. I would love to see a *Pepsi variant * on the SPB watch. With a *sunburst black dial* and *polished* *red-blue ceramic bezel*. Same finish on the bezel as the SPB213.

Already news about upcoming variants? Of course we already have Pepsi dials on a lot of other Seiko divers such as the Turtle, 5 Sports and Sumo. So an SPB in Pepsi won't be strange.🔴🔵


----------



## Luftwaffel

Patrick_PJA said:


> A lot of the variations of the SPB "62MAS" variations are blue/grey or 1000 colors brown. I would love to see a *Pepsi variant * on the SPB watch. With a *sunburst black dial* and *polished* *red-blue ceramic bezel*. Same finish on the bezel as the SPB213.
> 
> Already news about upcoming variants? Of course we already have Pepsi dials on a lot of other Seiko divers such as the Turtle, 5 Sports and Sumo. So an SPB in Pepsi won't be strange.


Missing a new pepsistyle, but for some reason I think its the mm200r that will get it if any 

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

Interesting so Seiko now sells a home use demagnetizer in Japan.



























機械式時計ユーザー注目。セイコータイムラボが脱磁器の一般販売を開始 | 高級腕時計専門誌クロノス日本版[webChronos]


セイコーウオッチの修理・メンテナンスを担うセイコータイムラボが、脱磁器を一般ユーザー向けに販売を開始した。




www.webchronos.net


----------



## MKN

krayzie said:


> Interesting so Seiko now sells a home use demagnetizer in Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 機械式時計ユーザー注目。セイコータイムラボが脱磁器の一般販売を開始 | 高級腕時計専門誌クロノス日本版[webChronos]
> 
> 
> セイコーウオッチの修理・メンテナンスを担うセイコータイムラボが、脱磁器を一般ユーザー向けに販売を開始した。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.webchronos.net


That’s one way to acknowledge a problem.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Seiko Astron SBXY027 (No GPS but it does look great with this cxase shape and restrained 41 mm sizing)

























The 025 in white isnt bad either


----------



## Watchyouloved

valuewatchguy said:


> Seiko Astron SBXY027 (No GPS but it does look great with this cxase shape and restrained 41 mm sizing)
> 
> View attachment 16451083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 025 in white isnt bad either


White one looks similar to the one Joe Biden has and still wears in office.


----------



## CydeWeys

MadsNilsson said:


> That’s one way to acknowledge a problem.


Devil's advocate, it's a lot cheaper to own one degausser (generic ones are $15 on Amazon) than it is to use advanced alloys in every component of every watch you buy.


----------



## arlee

PeteVanF said:


> Came away with the SPB255J1 as I dont have another Seiko with this case (and will probably pick up the rest midweek)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up this as I'd totally forgotten about it and its been sat at the store feeling unloved for ages.
> 
> View attachment 16449307


Got better pics of the SPB255J1, is the orange on the minute hand as orange as the media pics?


----------



## krayzie

Watchyouloved said:


> White one looks similar to the one Joe Biden has and still wears in office.


Here's the Seiko Brandon


----------



## valuewatchguy

Ryota Yamagata Special Limited Model Limited Edition 100 Pcs SBEC013


----------



## yonsson

8th of March is the date for the Prospex and Pressage press release of the spring models.


----------



## Davekaye90

Patrick_PJA said:


> A lot of the variations of the SPB "62MAS" variations are blue/grey or 1000 colors brown. I would love to see a *Pepsi variant * on the SPB watch. With a *sunburst black dial* and *polished* *red-blue ceramic bezel*. Same finish on the bezel as the SPB213.
> 
> Already news about upcoming variants? Of course we already have Pepsi dials on a lot of other Seiko divers such as the Turtle, 5 Sports and Sumo. So an SPB in Pepsi won't be strange.🔴🔵


Wouldn't be ceramic. As far as I know, Seiko has never done a multi-color ceramic bezel. They're very difficult to make, which is why I think Oris opted to glue two different colored pieces together in one of their Aquis GMTs.

63MAS and MM200R both use ion plated steel bezels. That they definitely could do, and have done on the prior MM200s.


----------



## Davekaye90

Luftwaffel said:


> Missing a new pepsistyle, but for some reason I think its the mm200r that will get it if any
> 
> Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


That would be easy to DIY if Seiko doesn't do it. SKX inserts are an exact match for the MM200R.


----------



## yonsson

Davekaye90 said:


> Wouldn't be ceramic. As far as I know, Seiko has never done a multi-color ceramic bezel. They're very difficult to make, which is why I think Oris opted to glue two different colored pieces together in one of their Aquis GMTs.
> 
> 63MAS and MM200R both use ion plated steel bezels. That they definitely could do, and have done on the prior MM200s.


And there’s the reason it took Rolex forever to make a ceramic Pepsi insert. Don’t let those eBay “ceramic” insert fool you. There’s a big difference between ceramics and “ceramics”.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

yonsson said:


> 8th of March is the date for the Prospex and Pressage press release of the spring models.


Looking forward to it! Fingers crossed they'll reveal the 6105-8000 that we had a peak at not long ago.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Yup let’s cross fingers for 6105-8000 reissue.


----------



## redhed18

Jason Bourne said:


> Yup let’s cross fingers for 6105-8000 reissue.











A Look at the Underappreciated Seiko 6105-8000


This week on #TBT, we take a look at the 2nd diver from one of our favorite brands, the underappreciated Seiko 6105-8000.




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## yonsson

Jason Bourne said:


> Yup let’s cross fingers for 6105-8000 reissue.


If it’s released, I reaaaaally hope they use the SPB-Willard crystal with the bevel. Dial and hands will most likely be the same as the SPB-Willard’s.


----------



## Patrick_PJA

Can someone provide a small summary with everything we can expect for the new catalogue beginning of March? 
So we have the 6105-8000 case, but any other leaks?


----------



## PeteVanF

arlee said:


> Got better pics of the SPB255J1, is the orange on the minute hand as orange as the media pics?


It's really hard to get the colours to show correctly (bad lighting, indoors)


----------



## cmiguelq

So so beautiful these combination.


----------



## van_helsing

valuewatchguy said:


> Seiko Astron SBXY027 (No GPS but it does look great with this cxase shape and restrained 41 mm sizing)
> 
> View attachment 16451083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 025 in white isnt bad either


The SBXY027 looks great. Shame it is only 41mm.


----------



## valuewatchguy

van_helsing said:


> The SBXY027 looks great. Shame it is only 41mm.


lots of bigger Astron out there bu tthat barrel shape should wear a little larger than average.


----------



## van_helsing

valuewatchguy said:


> lots of bigger Astron out there bu tthat barrel shape should wear a little larger than average.


Very true.


----------



## B1ff_77

yonsson said:


> If it’s released, I reaaaaally hope they use the SPB-Willard crystal with the bevel. Dial and hands will most likely be the same as the SPB-Willard’s.


100% agree. Will be a major disappointment for me if the bevelled crystal is missing. Gives so much more depth to the dial, and just looks like a proper seiko


----------



## Joll71

B1ff_77 said:


> 100% agree. Will be a major disappointment for me if the bevelled crystal is missing. Gives so much more depth to the dial, and just looks like a proper seiko


When reeborn posted the pics with measurements, he said 'Flat sapphire no bevel' and the pics confirm that.


----------



## dan13rla

Joll71 said:


> When reeborn posted the pics with measurements, he said 'Flat sapphire no bevel' and the pics confirm that.


That IS a bummer! The beveled crystal definitely is one of the signature details in the slim 6105.


----------



## Joll71

dan13rla said:


> That IS a bummer! The beveled crystal definitely is one of the signature details in the slim 6105.


 Yeah it's weird as the spb151 etc do have the bevelled sapphire


----------



## Nathanours

CydeWeys said:


> Devil's advocate, it's a lot cheaper to own one degausser (generic ones are $15 on Amazon) than it is to use advanced alloys in every component of every watch you buy.


Do you consider iron to be an advanced alloy?


----------



## B1ff_77

dan13rla said:


> That IS a bummer! The beveled crystal definitely is one of the signature details in the slim 6105.


Pretty sad that I’m thinking of buying and immediately modding a 1k+ watch. Not for the first time either Seiko!


----------



## Davekaye90

B1ff_77 said:


> Pretty sad that I’m thinking of buying and immediately modding a 1k+ watch. Not for the first time either Seiko!


What's sad about it? I bought my SPB213 purposefully to mod it. That's one of the things I like about Seiko - how easy it is to change them to make them how you want.


----------



## konners

Joll71 said:


> When reeborn posted the pics with measurements, he said 'Flat sapphire no bevel' and the pics confirm that.


The beveless crystal will make for a more legible dial, albeit a slightly less interesting one.


----------



## Davekaye90

konners said:


> The beveless crystal will make for a more legible dial, albeit a slightly less interesting one.


I've never been a huge fan of them. They're dirt and lint traps, they make the dial look smaller, and they create a double effect of the minute track (and now a doubled ISO lume blob too). One of the reasons I went with the MM200 dial for my MM200R mod is that it doesn't have a minute track, and thus doesn't have that annoying effect.


----------



## krayzie

Nathanours said:


> Do you consider iron to be an advanced alloy?


Again I'm trying to google about this Ever Brilliant Steel.

From the original webchronos article:









セイコー国産ダイバーズ55年のヘリテージ 継承と進化のトリロジー（前編） | 高級腕時計専門誌クロノス日本版[webChronos]


近代的なダイバーズウォッチの在り方に大きな影響を与えたセイコーのダイバーズウォッチ。1965年のファーストモデルの発表から今年で55周年。それを記念して、セイコーはダイバーズウォッチの歴史に残る3本のモデルを“トリロジー”として復活させたのである。




www.webchronos.net





It mentions that the SUS316L steel that Seiko was using has a PREN value of 24. This new Ever Brilliant Steel (which is basically a marine / food processing steel modified slightly to facilitate watch case manufacturing) has a PREN value 1.7x higher than SUS316L.

24 x 1.7 = 40.8

Then I came across this chart:









2205 Duplex Stainless Vs. Incoloy® Alloy 825 | Superlok Blog | Mako


This article discusses 2205 Duplex and Incoloy® alloy 825 in comparison to 304 and 316 stainless when used in mildly corrosive environments.




superlokworld.com














So Ever Brilliant Steel is basically Alloy 825?


----------



## Nathanours

krayzie said:


> Again I'm trying to google about this Ever Brilliant Steel.
> 
> From the original webchronos article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> セイコー国産ダイバーズ55年のヘリテージ 継承と進化のトリロジー（前編） | 高級腕時計専門誌クロノス日本版[webChronos]
> 
> 
> 近代的なダイバーズウォッチの在り方に大きな影響を与えたセイコーのダイバーズウォッチ。1965年のファーストモデルの発表から今年で55周年。それを記念して、セイコーはダイバーズウォッチの歴史に残る3本のモデルを“トリロジー”として復活させたのである。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.webchronos.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It mentions that the SUS316L steel that Seiko was using has a PREN value of 24. This new Ever Brilliant Steel (which is basically a marine / food processing steel modified slightly to facilitate watch case manufacturing) has a PREN value 1.7x higher than SUS316L.
> 
> 24 x 1.7 = 40.8
> 
> Then I came across this chart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2205 Duplex Stainless Vs. Incoloy® Alloy 825 | Superlok Blog | Mako
> 
> 
> This article discusses 2205 Duplex and Incoloy® alloy 825 in comparison to 304 and 316 stainless when used in mildly corrosive environments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> superlokworld.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Ever Brilliant Steel is basically Alloy 825?


Typically steel is made more corrosion resistant by increasing the chromium content. At about 12.5% and higher it is considered stainless. 316 is an excellent all-purpose stainless- increasing corrosion resistance further typically makes it scratch much more easily.


----------



## bibbibart

50 pcs. 35mm. Cal. 6898. Pre-orders start tomorrow.


----------



## krayzie

The WAKO logo looks like somebody just typed that in with Microsoft Word.


----------



## Watchout63

35mm? who are these designed for?


----------



## Xhantos

Watchout63 said:


> 35mm? who are these designed for?


Real men (who are not afraid to wear smaller watches)


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## DaveD

^ ^ Are these Albas quartz?


----------



## redhed18

Is posting Alba here, equivalent to posting Flik Flak in the Swatch forum?


----------



## valuewatchguy

redhed18 said:


> Is posting Alba here, equivalent to posting Flik Flak in the Swatch forum?


Something like that. Got any new Seiko releases to share?


----------



## valuewatchguy

DaveD said:


> ^ ^ Are these Albas quartz?


I believe they are.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16459201
> 
> View attachment 16459202
> 
> View attachment 16459200




Alba Active Wave Dial 10 BAR


----------



## AlvaroVitali

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16449310
> 
> 
> Seiko cousin


Uhm









Nuovi Alba 20 BAR automatici


Esclusivi per il mercato thailandese




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## krayzie

redhed18 said:


> Is posting Alba here, equivalent to posting Flik Flak in the Swatch forum?


No that's Lorus.


----------



## Jason Bourne

What the crap is Wako?


----------



## valuewatchguy

AlvaroVitali said:


> Uhm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuovi Alba 20 BAR automatici
> 
> 
> Esclusivi per il mercato thailandese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


??? Thanks for the additional info


----------



## Watchyouloved

bibbibart said:


> 50 pcs. 35mm. Cal. 6898. Pre-orders start tomorrow.


Any other Info on this one?
Where to order?
Model number?
Price?
Japan only?


----------



## depwnz

I'd argue that there are more people who want a thin, handwound, feather-light, dateless Seiko than diver enthusiasts. That Wako looks lovely to me and cal.6898 is always high on my list.


----------



## john_marston

What's a Wako? Is it a brand owned by Seiko?


----------



## krayzie

Jason Bourne said:


> What the crap is Wako?












Kome Kome Club - Shake Hip!


----------



## Plus 9Time

Watchyouloved said:


> Any other Info on this one?
> Where to order?
> Model number?
> Price?
> Japan only?


Wako is a Japanese department store that is owned by Seiko Holdings Group. This was formed from the original retail operations that were created by Kintarō Hattori when he founded Seiko in 1881. The retail operations were spun off into a separate company (as a subsidiary of what is now Seiko Holdings Group) 75 years ago. The Wako store in Ginza is one of the most iconic building in Japan and houses the Grand Seiko flagship store.

This watch celebrates the 90th anniversary of the completion of the Wako clock tower and the 75th anniversary of the creation of Wako Co. Ltd. There is not a specific model number given for this but it is referred to as the Clock Tower 90 Years limited edition. The dial finish is inspired by the granite used on the outer wall of the main building, and it is supplied with both charcoal gray and navy blue crocodile leather straps.

Watch is priced at 900,000円 and is available for pre-order from Wako directly (so JDM only). Here is a real pic of the actual watch.









While the watch is produced by Seiko and Seiko Watch Corporation is also part of Seiko Holdings Group, this does not really belong in a "New and Upcoming Seiko watches" thread. Admittedly it is still more on topic than 85% of the posts here.

The Alba models are a brand managed by Seiko Watch Corporation so are more relevant, but are like posting a Credor or a Lorus, not really a Seiko branded product. Also these don't belong is a new model thread as they were released last year.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Plus 9Time said:


> Wako is a Japanese department store that is owned by Seiko Holdings Group. This was formed from the original retail operations that were created by Kintarō Hattori when he founded Seiko in 1881. The retail operations were spun off into a separate company (as a subsidiary of what is now Seiko Holdings Group) 75 years ago. The Wako store in Ginza is one of the most iconic building in Japan and houses the Grand Seiko flagship store.
> 
> This watch celebrates the 90th anniversary of the completion of the Wako clock tower and the 75th anniversary of the creation of Wako Co. Ltd. There is not a specific model number given for this but it is referred to as the Clock Tower 90 Years limited edition. The dial finish is inspired by the granite used on the outer wall of the main building, and it is supplied with both charcoal gray and navy blue crocodile leather straps.
> 
> Watch is priced at 900,000円 and is available for pre-order from Wako directly (so JDM only). Here is a real pic of the actual watch.
> View attachment 16459550
> 
> 
> While the watch is produced by Seiko and Seiko Watch Corporation is also part of Seiko Holdings Group, this does not really belong in a "New and Upcoming Seiko watches" thread. Admittedly it is still more on topic than 85% of the posts here.
> 
> The Alba models are a brand managed by Seiko Watch Corporation so are more relevant, but are like posting a Credor or a Lorus, not really a Seiko branded product. Also these don't belong is a new model thread as they were released last year.


Thank you for all the info, I’m actually quite glad this was shared on here because if it wasn’t I wouldn’t have known anything about it! It fits the build perfectly for what I was looking for !! I hope someone lists it online for msrp 🥲


----------



## AlvaroVitali

valuewatchguy said:


> ??? Thanks for the additional info


Please don't cut the source when you taking the screenshot, thanks 🙏


----------



## valuewatchguy

depwnz said:


> I'd argue that there are more people who want a thin, handwound, feather-light, dateless Seiko than diver enthusiasts.


not in the USA. Divers rule here. Maybe in another part of the world, that could-be true but I have my doubts just based on the low % of thin, light, hand wound watches that are released by all brands.

why do you say that?


----------



## Watchout63

Jason Bourne said:


> What the crap is Wako?


I'm told it's for real men who aren't afraid to wear 35mm watches


----------



## CydeWeys

Jason Bourne said:


> What the crap is Wako?





john_marston said:


> What's a Wako? Is it a brand owned by Seiko?


----------



## Watchyouloved

valuewatchguy said:


> not in the USA. Divers rule here. Maybe in another part of the world, that could-be true but I have my doubts just based on the low % of thin, light, hand wound watches that are released by all brands.
> 
> why do you say that?


I’m in the U.S. and I would prefer a light dress watch over a diver as well. We have too many divers and no “classic” watches which is pitiful.

Also, no one in the U.S. can dress save for a select few. Sloppiest country I’ve seen in terms of dapperness. 0% care for appearance and unlike other countries where even wearing casual clothes look nice. I’m talking ill fitting dirty (stain) attire. It’s almost as if no one cares.

99% of the time someone is wearing a big diver with a suit 😂

So I could be in the minority here


----------



## valuewatchguy

Watchyouloved said:


> I’m in the U.S. and I would prefer a light dress watch over a diver as well. We have too many divers and no “classic” watches which is pitiful.
> 
> Also, no one in the U.S. can dress save for a select few. Sloppiest country I’ve seen in terms of dapperness. 0% care for appearance and unlike other countries where even wearing casual clothes look nice. I’m talking ill fitting dirty (stain) attire. It’s almost as if no one cares.
> 
> 99% of the time someone is wearing a big diver with a suit 😂
> 
> So I could be in the minority here



I think you have self described yourself in the minority, LOL 

Divers are more popular than small and thin handwound dress watches in the USA and likely the world..... for better or for worse.


----------



## Watchyouloved

valuewatchguy said:


> I think you have self described yourself in the minority, LOL
> 
> Divers are more popular than small and thin handwound dress watches in the USA and likely the world..... for better or for worse.


😂😂😂 yeah I had a feeling….*sigh oh well


----------



## ahonobaka

Image retracted due to GS request


----------



## just3pieces

ahonobaka said:


> View attachment 16460794


Are the left and right one 40mm gs sports watches??


----------



## Davekaye90

FWIW, most of the affordable vintage watch market is small, thin hand wound or automatic dress watches. It's not like there's a shortage of them out there. A 1016 Explorer in original condition will cost you $20K, whereas a Lord Marvel hi-beat is like what, $500? There've definitely been a few times where I've been rather tempted by one of the LMs that have been cleaned up and tastefully refinished, but I just don't think I'd wear it enough to justify it, and would probably grab my 38.5mm Monta most of the time when I want a think and sleek watch. 

I can't deny that one of these would be super cool to wear in the summer though.


----------



## Davekaye90

just3pieces said:


> Are the left and right one 40mm gs sports watches??


The one on the right definitely isn't 40mm. It looks like it's the same case as the rest of the 200m GS divers, 44x51.


----------



## arlee

ahonobaka said:


> View attachment 16460794


Oh my lord is that a small sized diver on the right? with a textured dial!


----------



## arlee

Davekaye90 said:


> The one on the right definitely isn't 40mm. It looks like it's the same case as the rest of the 200m GS divers, 44x51.


I'm not sure it is, the crown guards looks different and the bezel teeth looks different also


----------



## yonsson

Davekaye90 said:


> The one on the right definitely isn't 40mm. It looks like it's the same case as the rest of the 200m GS divers, 44x51.


It sure doesn’t. From here I’m guessing 40.5mm and 20mm bracelet. Most def not the same case, or the bezel is really tripping up my eyesight.


----------



## Davekaye90

yonsson said:


> It sure doesn’t. From here I’m guessing 40.5mm and 20mm bracelet. Most def not the same case, or the bezel is really tripping up my eyesight.


I don't see how that's possible. This is 40mm, and its dial based on the date window position is maybe 1mm larger than the diver. It's possible that might be a slightly smaller case, but I'd be very surprised if it came in under 43, much less 40.


----------



## Watchyouloved

ahonobaka said:


> View attachment 16460794


Wow that looks amazing. The right diver def looks like a 40 or 42mm with a new case and bezel !! And that awesome textured waves dial !! Looks like the ocean at night. If limited will be worth crazy money soon 👀👀👀


----------



## yonsson

Davekaye90 said:


> I don't see how that's possible. This is 40mm, and its dial based on the date window position is maybe 1mm larger than the diver. It's possible that might be a slightly smaller case, but I'd be very surprised if it came in under 43, much less 40.


Might be another date wheel. The proportions look very different from the regular GS divers watches imho. And not because what GS does makes sense but a 43/44mm GMT (the one at the left) would make zero sense.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Davekaye90 said:


> I don't see how that's possible. This is 40mm, and its dial based on the date window position is maybe 1mm larger than the diver. It's possible that might be a slightly smaller case, but I'd be very surprised if it came in under 43, much less 40.


Looks like it could be the same size as this one


----------



## JJ312

just3pieces said:


> Are the left and right one 40mm gs sports watches??


Is the one on the left a 5-day spring drive GMT?? It has the new hands and indices. Probably 22mm lug width, but perhaps around 40mm diameter? That would be amazing!!


----------



## Davekaye90

yonsson said:


> Might be another date wheel. The proportions look very different from the regular GS divers watches imho. And not because what GS does makes sense but a 43/44mm GMT (the one at the left) would make zero sense.


If it's the same 9RA5, you can't do that. The date wheel position is fixed in place, you can't move it in order to adjust the proportions of the case. Look at the 600m diver that uses the 9RA5. It has a 4 o'clock date instead of 3, but its position on the dial in terms of how close it is to the edge looks roughly the same. The proportions of the bezel also look pretty similar. The SLGA001 is 47mm. This new 200m diver is smaller than that, but it's not *7mm *smaller than that. 

I think ya'll are getting very excited about a watch that's likely going to be a minor update on the existing 200m diver case. There's just no way that it's 40mm. GS makes huge sports watches, this is not news.


----------



## hakabasch

That's some beautiful case shapes. And hopefully the diver is slimmer!



ahonobaka said:


> View attachment 16460794


----------



## tfost

@ahonobaka -- that looks like an instagram image (person icon on lower left) -- do you have reference numbers or an instagram account? Those watches look amazing.


----------



## tfost

hakabasch said:


> That's some beautiful case shapes.


Yes! Those case shapes look new, though I'm not an authority on GS cases...they look incredible, love the crown protection and the bevel on the inside of the lugs. And the pushers are way smaller than GS pushers in the current line up.

Hoping these are not LEs, hoping its a new direction...


----------



## depwnz

valuewatchguy said:


> not in the USA. Divers rule here. Maybe in another part of the world, that could-be true but I have my doubts just based on the low % of thin, light, hand wound watches that are released by all brands.
> 
> why do you say that?


I'm in asia and here, people like me (in the 30s, corporate slaves) look for smaller, thinner watches but cant really afford the swiss ones nor the GS. Presages are super popular (especially the older SARB), while not exactly small.
Divers fit the profile of funky tech guys or art guys.

Personally, I have moved on from chunky watches (anything from 40mm lol) just for the sake of comfortability. Daily rotation consists of a 4s credor, a sbgw and a grand quartz.


----------



## valuewatchguy

depwnz said:


> I'm in asia and here, people like me (in the 30s, corporate slaves) look for smaller, thinner watches but cant really afford the swiss ones nor the GS. Presages are super popular (especially the older SARB), while not exactly small.
> Divers fit the profile of funky tech guys or art guys.
> 
> Personally, I have moved on from chunky watches (anything from 40mm lol) just for the sake of comfortability. Daily rotation consists of a 4s credor, a sbgw and a grand quartz.


Thanks for the thoughtful response. Makes sense what you say. Great watches by the way , that make up your rotation.


----------



## krayzie

depwnz said:


> I'm in asia and here, people like me (in the 30s, corporate slaves) look for smaller, thinner watches but cant really afford the swiss ones nor the GS. Presages are super popular (especially the older SARB), while not exactly small.
> Divers fit the profile of funky tech guys or art guys.
> 
> Personally, I have moved on from chunky watches (anything from 40mm lol) just for the sake of comfortability. Daily rotation consists of a 4s credor, a sbgw and a grand quartz.


Well the stiffs around here have been working from home for the last two years that all the thin dressy watches have made way for casual chunky divers, if people even wear anything other than an apple watch these days.


----------



## smalleq

yonsson said:


> Might be another date wheel. The proportions look very different from the regular GS divers watches imho. And not because what GS does makes sense but a 43/44mm GMT (the one at the left) would make zero sense.


The date print of the diver looks to be smaller compared to the GMT to compensate for what would be a smaller diameter due to the further interior position.


----------



## Davekaye90

smalleq said:


> The date print of the diver looks to be smaller compared to the GMT to compensate for what would be a smaller diameter due to the further interior position.


You can't move a date wheel. The SD GMT 9R66 and 9RA2 are two different movements. All 9RA2 watches have the same date wheel, in the same place on the movement. You don't think Seiko would just move the date window inwards on its Prospex divers to solve their lume problem if that's something they could do?


----------



## hi_bri

Seiko is so big that it's hard to keep up to date with their watches....

This one I saw on a Reddit post (SMW002A) and is pretty unique, although probably better for the ladies:

Seiko Metronome Watch

Video:





-Brian


----------



## Saswatch

hi_bri said:


> Seiko is so big that it's hard to keep up to date with their watches....
> 
> This one I saw on a Reddit post (SMW002A) and is pretty unique, although probably better for the ladies:
> 
> Seiko Metronome Watch
> 
> Video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Brian


Very cool feature especially for those who play the piano or other musical instruments. Found it strange that it's the minute hand and not a seconds hand.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> You can't move a date wheel. The SD GMT 9R66 and 9RA2 are two different movements. All 9RA2 watches have the same date wheel, in the same place on the movement. You don't think Seiko would just move the date window inwards on its Prospex divers to solve their lume problem if that's something they could do?


not arguing the technical aspect of your post because I don't know the movement architecture well enough. But this is the same company who got rid of the engraved S on their crowns and "Marinemaster" on their dials much to the dismay of enthusiasts. Judging the logic of Seiko to do something based on the ease of implementing that change doesn't really work for Seiko. They seem to march to their own drum beat.


----------



## fluence4

I am happy for these decisions. For the most of its history Seiko diver were not marinemasters and have had clean crowns.

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19

New Cocktail Time LE








SRPH78


Available February 2022Seiko Presage Cocktail Time Limited EditionLimited Edition of 5,500Inspired by the original sake cocktail at Japan's Star BarFine mechanical watchmaking from JapanAutomatic with manual winding capability21,600 vibrations per hourPower reserve: approximately 41 hours23...




seikousa.com


----------



## yonsson

Davekaye90 said:


> You can't move a date wheel.


You know there are different versions of the 9F with different date placements (in relation to the dial center) for different case sizes right?


----------



## Davekaye90

yonsson said:


> You know there are different versions of the 9F with different date placements (in relation to the dial center) for different case sizes right?


Whether that's true or not, there are not different versions (to my knowledge) of any Seiko automatic or Spring Drive caliber with a slightly different date placement. That would be _incredibly _expensive to re-engineer a caliber just to move the date around by a fraction of a mm. 7S, 4R, and 6R have identical date placements because they are so closely related. 8L does not, its date position is slightly out from 4R/6R. Different calibers can certainly have different date placements. You _can't _however move the date around on a mechanical movement without making significant changes to it.


----------



## krayzie

fluence4 said:


> I am happy for these decisions. For the most of its history Seiko diver were not marinemasters and have had clean crowns.


Yes the S logo crown actually makes more sense on a vintage neo design like the current Presage line. I've seen that logo on YouTube in those old black and white Seikosha ads from the 50's.

I wish they never put the Marinemaster logo on the Professional Tuna models during the early 2010s, but I guess since the Landmaster line expanded prior they just brought Professional diver models in line with that.

The X logo on the dial is actually more retro like their old exported quartz diver models with the SQ logo on the dial. The Prospex brand expansion was done for the overseas market in mind anyway.

And here we are.


----------



## yonsson

Davekaye90 said:


> Whether that's true or not, there are not different versions (to my knowledge) of any Seiko automatic or Spring Drive caliber with a slightly different date placement. That would be _incredibly _expensive to re-engineer a caliber just to move the date around by a fraction of a mm. 7S, 4R, and 6R have identical date placements because they are so closely related. 8L does not, its date position is slightly out from 4R/6R. Different calibers can certainly have different date placements. You _can't _however move the date around on a mechanical movement without making significant changes to it.








404 Page Not Found | Grand Seiko


Grand Seiko official site. Made by hand for those who value perfection. Grand Seiko raises the pure essentials of watchmaking to the level of art.




www.grand-seiko.com




I don’t see it as impossible to make a smaller sized diver with a version of the 5day SD movement.


----------



## Davekaye90

yonsson said:


> 404 Page Not Found | Grand Seiko
> 
> 
> Grand Seiko official site. Made by hand for those who value perfection. Grand Seiko raises the pure essentials of watchmaking to the level of art.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.grand-seiko.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t see it as impossible to make a smaller sized diver with a version of the 5day SD movement.


Please show me any evidence of a "reduced size" 9RA2. Or 9SA5. Or any Grand Seiko caliber that's not quartz.


----------



## yonsson

Davekaye90 said:


> Please show me any evidence of a "reduced size" 9RA2. Or 9SA5. Or any Grand Seiko caliber that's not quartz.


? The models are not yet released


----------



## Davekaye90

yonsson said:


> ? The models are not yet released


Think for a second. What's the more logical thing here, Seiko redesigning an extremely elaborate, expensive caliber for _one watch, _or a few folks on a Seiko forum have decided by looking at a single low res photo of an upcoming GS diver that it *must *be 40mm for reasons. Nevermind that GS has never done an automatic or SD diver anywhere near that small, nevermind that it looks like a slightly smaller version of the already existing 5D SD 600M 47mm diver, which would logically put it somewhere around 44mm, which is exactly the same size as a bunch of already released 200M divers. 

Nope, 40mm, and in order for the date position on the dial to make any sense relative to that size, clearly Seiko made a new version of the 9RA2 for that, and the evidence for that is nothing. *Logic. *


----------



## aks12r

sold off an mm300 and a shogun due to size and case edge design making long term comfort an issue. Even having one in titanium didn't help. I've got a presage chrono on as i type this and in the last 3 months it hasn't come off my wrist and most days i forget it's on. From my experience it is the case design that comes as a priority over size for comfort but i have also come to realise i want that comfort on a 39-41mm watch, sub 49mm length, sub 13.5mm thickness and 20mm strap / bracelet with extendable diver's clasp minimally done and no 6r or lower movement, 3days power reserve minimum, 200m wr and unbelievable accuracy.
I'm unreasonable.
Seiko is unreasonable.
I can feel it in my jellies.
This is going to happen...


----------



## Davekaye90

aks12r said:


> sold off an mm300 and a shogun due to size and case edge design making long term comfort an issue. Even having one in titanium didn't help. I've got a presage chrono on as i type this and in the last 3 months it hasn't come off my wrist and most days i forget it's on. From my experience it is the case design that comes as a priority over size for comfort but i have also come to realise i want that comfort on a 39-41mm watch, sub 49mm length, sub 13.5mm thickness and 20mm strap / bracelet with extendable diver's clasp minimally done and no 6r or lower movement, 3days power reserve minimum, 200m wr and unbelievable accuracy.
> I'm unreasonable.
> Seiko is unreasonable.
> I can feel it in jellies.
> This is going to happen...


SLA 62MAS is the closest thing to that. 40 x 48 x 14, though some of that height is the crystal which doesn't really count. The 8L is what it is, you're not getting 72 hours from it, or a promise of that great of accuracy. 19mm lug width as well, for "historical accuracy."


----------



## arlee

Davekaye90 said:


> Think for a second. What's the more logical thing here, Seiko redesigning an extremely elaborate, expensive caliber for _one watch, _or a few folks on a Seiko forum have decided by looking at a single low res photo of an upcoming GS diver that it *must *be 40mm for reasons. Nevermind that GS has never done an automatic or SD diver anywhere near that small, nevermind that it looks like a slightly smaller version of the already existing 5D SD 600M 47mm diver, which would logically put it somewhere around 44mm, which is exactly the same size as a bunch of already released 200M divers.
> 
> Nope, 40mm, and in order for the date position on the dial to make any sense relative to that size, clearly Seiko made a new version of the 9RA2 for that, and the evidence for that is nothing. *Logic. *


Could be 42mm but it def doesn't look to be 44mm, that GMT that was in the middle is probably 44mm, the diver was smaller than that so most likely 42mm or 40mm

And whose to say GS doesn't have other models down the pipeline that will utilize this change in the caliber? I mean the left GMT and the diver looks to be the same size so thats _two_ watches already


----------



## Tanker G1

arlee said:


> Could be 42mm but it def doesn't look to be 44mm, that GMT that was in the middle is probably 44mm, the diver was smaller than that so most likely 42mm or 40mm
> 
> And whose to say GS doesn't have other models down the pipeline that will utilize this change in the caliber? I mean the left GMT and the diver looks to be the same size so thats _two_ watches already


The diver was in the background compared to the GMT in the center so difficult to draw much by way of comparison there. By the same token, I've been playing around with a partial image of an SLGA001, a watch using the same 9RA2. Nothing conclusive, but I'm starting to think it's smaller than the SBGA divers, not 40mm, but smaller. 

Roughly aligning the GS, the center cap, and the 6 & 12 indices in the mockup below, the bezel appears to be smaller. The 47mm case of the SLGA001 sticks out beyond the bezel (below right) where it doesn't appear to on the new diver (left). So not only is the case smaller to not stick out beyond the bezel, the bezel is smaller. I'm thinking -2mm each side at least. I could be wrong, but my wild guess is ~ 42mm.


----------



## Galaga

aks12r said:


> sold off an mm300 and a shogun due to size and case edge design making long term comfort an issue. Even having one in titanium didn't help. I've got a presage chrono on as i type this and in the last 3 months it hasn't come off my wrist and most days i forget it's on. From my experience it is the case design that comes as a priority over size for comfort but i have also come to realise i want that comfort on a 39-41mm watch, sub 49mm length, sub 13.5mm thickness and 20mm strap / bracelet with extendable diver's clasp minimally done and no 6r or lower movement, 3days power reserve minimum, 200m wr and unbelievable accuracy.
> I'm unreasonable.
> Seiko is unreasonable.
> I can feel it in jellies.
> This is going to happen...


I hear you mate I have a love/hate relationship with my MM300. It’s top heavy especially on anything other than on a steel bracelet and wearing it in summer is uncomfortable. However it’s beautiful and a true tool watch.


----------



## tfost

Tanker G1 said:


> I could be wrong, but my wild guess is ~ 42mm.


Nice work on the visual comparison! My guess is that these are the next watches in the Evolution 9 series. New cases and a thinner/smaller design, including a tweaked spring drive movement or simply thinner cases would be in line with GS’s recent shift toward smaller and thinner in its elegance collection. We’ll see, but definitely exciting looking stuff from GS, IMO!


----------



## digiwut

aligning the handstack and date window, and then measuring pixels ends up being around 43-44mm ish, so probably somewhere in that ballpark
(image censored since the image that was posted earlier was retracted due to GS request)


----------



## Not_A_Guest

Is it that hard to wait and see how big the watch actually is released? I feel like there's been a lot of thought and effort put into devising how big this new diver is when you can't even see one in store, let alone buy it-- even if you did know how big it is.


----------



## aks12r

Not_A_Guest said:


> Is it that hard to wait and see how big the watch actually is released? I feel like there's been a lot of thought and effort put into devising how big this new diver is when you can't even see one in store, let alone buy it-- even if you did know how big it is.


Logic and WIS should never be mentioned in the same breath.
a lot on the GS and Seiko forum have been waiting a long time for a smaller spring drive diver...


----------



## excelerater

i just preordered


----------



## Watch19

Davekaye90 said:


> SLA 62MAS is the closest thing to that. 40 x 48 x 14, though some of that height is the crystal which doesn't really count. The 8L is what it is, you're not getting 72 hours from it, or a promise of that great of accuracy. 19mm lug width as well, for "historical accuracy."


Might be a good time to grab one of these SLA 62MAS versions (017, 037, 043),
before Seiko adds a lume plot at 3.


----------



## Davekaye90

Watch19 said:


> Might be a good time to grab one of these SLA 62MAS versions (017, 037, 043),
> before Seiko adds a lume plot at 3.


Yeah I keep wondering how they're going to address ISO certifying any further variants of these. The MM200R suffers the least from the blob, then the Willard, with it hurting 63MAS the most. IMO dark colors of the 63MAS with the blob at three look terrible. The new GS divers have managed to hide the lume reasonably well by putting it_ on _the chapter ring, rather than cutting into it as on the MM300. Obviously that's not an option here, though. 

If I had to bet on it, I'd say upcoming models will have their dates shoved in at 4:30. I don't think they left themselves any other choice.


----------



## One-Seventy

Davekaye90 said:


> Yeah I keep wondering how they're going to address ISO certifying any further variants of these. The MM200R suffers the least from the blob, then the Willard, with it hurting 63MAS the most. IMO dark colors of the 63MAS with the blob at three look terrible. The new GS divers have managed to hide the lume reasonably well by putting it_ on _the chapter ring, rather than cutting into it as on the MM300. Obviously that's not an option here, though.
> 
> If I had to bet on it, I'd say upcoming models will have their dates shoved in at 4:30. I don't think they left themselves any other choice.


Yup.

I trousered a tidy sum selling my blob-free Willard some time after the blob revision. I wasn't wearing it much, as I tired of the green (although as greens go, it's a very nice one). I was ambivalent about keping it, but I noticed there was a lot of hatred out there, so I monetised it - and got almost all my money back!


----------



## playmate

Any idea when we'll see the 2022 Seiko catalogue for upcoming (Prospex) models? I'm eager to know if there will be new color options for the MM200R (personally not a fan of the new black and orange version).


----------



## krayzie

March


----------



## debicks

Tomorrow???? 🥳🥳🥳


----------



## Xhantos

debicks said:


> Tomorrow???? 🥳🥳🥳


It's already tomorrow in Tokyo. I think it was mentioned like 8th of March so we probably still have about a week.


----------



## just3pieces

Lets hope for a new 300m ninja tuna (quartz) 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Galaga

I just wish for a diver with a black dial and green bezel. Something like this but obviously not a mod.


----------



## Not_A_Guest

Galaga said:


> I just wish for a diver with a black dial and green bezel. Something like this but obviously not a mod.


Off topic as this is not a seiko but how about this Citizen?


----------



## Davekaye90

Not_A_Guest said:


> Off topic as this is not a seiko but how about this Citizen?


$280 for quartz and a mineral crystal is a tough pill when the Kamasu exists.


----------



## Not_A_Guest

Davekaye90 said:


> $280 for quartz and a mineral crystal is a tough pill when the Kamasu exists.


Only a fool would pay MSRP for a Citizen. I just linked that page for reference.
It's a new model so retailers are selling for close to MSRP but I would bet actual money that cheaper listings will show up on Ebay and elsewhere within the next six months.
Also, last I checked, Orient isn't making the Kamasu in green over black _like the original poster asked for_... Not to mention that I'd take Citizen Eco-Drive over most automatic movements anyway, but that's a personal preference.


----------



## Galaga

Not_A_Guest said:


> Only a fool would pay MSRP for a Citizen. I just linked that page for reference.
> It's a new model so retailers are selling for close to MSRP but I would bet actual money that cheaper listings will show up on Ebay and elsewhere within the next six months.
> Also, last I checked, Orient isn't making the Kamasu in green over black _like the original poster asked for_... Not to mention that I'd take Citizen Eco-Drive over most automatic movements anyway, but that's a personal preference.


Thanks buddy. It’s a great looking watch. I don’t mind eco drive at all.


----------



## Davekaye90

This is a really cool mod that I haven't seen done before, (usually these are done with AM hands which are too skinny and don't match the markers that well). Shows a potential path forward to future upper-end Seiko pro divers I think. These dials would not be ruined by adding a bit of lume in at 3, similar to the Samurai which has always had lume there, well before the ISO requirement. 

I'd probably make a few other tweaks - shrink the case width to maybe 41mm, make the crystal opening smaller and the chapter ring slope a more steep angle. This design always felt overly wide to me, particularly for the 20mm lug width. That could be fixed without too much effort.


----------



## yonsson

Xhantos said:


> It's already tomorrow in Tokyo. I think it was mentioned like 8th of March so we probably still have about a week.


Yes, 8/3. I don’t know if it’s a press release for press only or not, but usually the press release is official for all at the same time.


----------



## krayzie

Is it always the same day in March every year?

Cuz I know some companies have a habit of that for certain products like Sony.


----------



## yonsson

krayzie said:


> Is it always the same day in March every year?
> 
> Cuz I know some companies have a habit of that for certain products like Sony.


It used to be Thursday 10AM during Baselworld, meaning 21-23/3.


----------



## TraserH3

Davekaye90 said:


> Think for a second. What's the more logical thing here, Seiko redesigning an extremely elaborate, expensive caliber for _one watch, _or a few folks on a Seiko forum have decided by looking at a single low res photo of an upcoming GS diver that it *must *be 40mm for reasons. Nevermind that GS has never done an automatic or SD diver anywhere near that small, nevermind that it looks like a slightly smaller version of the already existing 5D SD 600M 47mm diver, which would logically put it somewhere around 44mm, which is exactly the same size as a bunch of already released 200M divers.
> 
> Nope, 40mm, and in order for the date position on the dial to make any sense relative to that size, clearly Seiko made a new version of the 9RA2 for that, and the evidence for that is nothing. *Logic. *


SD caliber can fit in a case smaller than 40mm so I don’t think your logic works there


----------



## Davekaye90

TraserH3 said:


> SD caliber can fit in a case smaller than 40mm so I don’t think your logic works there


What does that have to do with anything? Did I say what the minimum case size was for SD at any point? 9RA2's date is where it is. If the existing 600m, and this new diver appear to have roughly the same size dial, which they do, the case around that dial is not 40mm. Look at these two both using 9S85. The SBGH281's dial is maybe 1mm larger than the diver. It's in a 40mm case. The diver is in a 44mm case. 

Grand Seiko _could _make a 40mm diver, in the same way that the 7S26 can and did go into a 38mm diver. Looking at the below two watches though, I can very easily tell, knowing that the first one is 40mm, that the second one is most assuredly *not *40mm, without any stats for it in front of me, because I have eyes, and because I know that 9S85's date position can't be moved around.


----------



## TraserH3

Davekaye90 said:


> What does that have to do with anything? Did I say what the minimum case size was for SD at any point? 9RA2's date is where it is. If the existing 600m, and this new diver appear to have roughly the same size dial, which they do, the case around that dial is not 40mm. Look at these two both using 9S85. The SBGH281's dial is maybe 1mm larger than the diver. It's in a 40mm case. The diver is in a 44mm case.
> 
> Grand Seiko _could _make a 40mm diver, in the same way that the 7S26 can and did go into a 38mm diver. Looking at the below two watches though, I can very easily tell, knowing that the first one is 40mm, that the second one is most assuredly *not *40mm, without any stats for it in front of me, because I have eyes, and because I know that 9S85's date position can't be moved around.


My point is the caliber whether old SD or the new SD caliber can fit in a 40mm case thus it all has to do with the outer case design so you can really deduce it’s 44mm based on dial hand position etc.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

So...any predictions for the coming Monday? Some new 62Mas dial colours would be cool (in a yellow) like the April fools joke we had last year...


----------



## lexminute

SKYWATCH007 said:


> ... new ... colours would be cool (in a yellow)


Your avatar checks out


----------



## krayzie

SKYWATCH007 said:


> So...any predictions for the coming Monday? Some new 62Mas dial colours would be cool (in a yellow) like the April fools joke we had last year...


April Fools joke would be a 40mm GS 62MAS with 9S85 instant best seller sold out everywhere.


----------



## yonsson

SKYWATCH007 said:


> So...any predictions for the coming Monday? Some new 62Mas dial colours would be cool (in a yellow) like the April fools joke we had last year...


Tuesday  

I was supposed to go see the new models but I’ve had a bad accident so I’m sadly not fit for it. Hopefully I’ll get to see and photograph the new models before they hit the stores anyway.


----------



## krayzie

Hey if you guys want a very nice retro marine style clock from Seiko I just bought this from Japan. It's Seiko KS474M Dust Resistant Quiet Sweep Clock Made in Thailand. Rubber gaskets front and back with dauphine hands and optional drywall wall mounting hanger. I rank this in quality right up there with my Seiko Mystery Clock from a decade ago.

Edit: I did some Googling turns out this model made its debut in 1960 and were used in ships and buses etc, looks like they have kept making it all this time I just didn't know lmao!


----------



## Davekaye90

krayzie said:


> April Fools joke would be a 40mm GS 62MAS with 9S85 instant best seller sold out everywhere.


Wouldn't fool anyone. The first GS diver was only 14 years ago, and they've always had basically the same look they have now. They come in your choice of huge or gargantuan. Grand Seiko is not going to do a recreation of a watch they never made originally.


----------



## krayzie

Davekaye90 said:


> Wouldn't fool anyone. The first GS diver was only 14 years ago, and they've always had basically the same look they have now. They come in your choice of huge or gargantuan. Grand Seiko is not going to do a recreation of a watch they never made originally.


That's why it's April Fools. IMO they have never top this SBGA029 in terms of looks since. If I want a GS diver this would be it.


----------



## tuffode

Are there any rumored non GS divers coming out next week?


----------



## Horoticus

Quick healing @yonsson!


----------



## Tpp3975

tuffode said:


> Are there any rumored non GS divers coming out next week?


GS requests that you remove this post.


----------



## valuewatchguy

tuffode said:


> Are there any rumored non GS divers coming out next week?



it's been rumoured nearly every spring for the past 5 years.


----------



## yonsson

tuffode said:


> Are there any rumored non GS divers coming out next week?


Nobody cared about the revealed GMT or chrono?


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> Nobody cared about the revealed GMT or chrono?


I think the GMT is a little dull in that render. Hopefully better in real life. I think the Chrono is lilkely their most proportioned chrono I have seen from. The new case and the massively scaled down pushers makes this a winner. But I think I think the smaller GS diver has had so much anticipation building up that its getting the most attention. Though I wish the diver had the same framed date window of the other two. 

Depending on the price of the chrono I might be able to put i on my radar for a pre-owned one. Diver will be 11-12k USD and even used will be out of my range.


----------



## aks12r

yonsson said:


> Nobody cared about the revealed GMT or chrono?


i liked the chrono - in fact I like chronographs! but more excited about the possibilities of the diver
problem i have is size and weight affecting on-wrist comfort, I've got large(ish) flexible wrists. if the diver is smaller than standard GS fare, on paper it will be lighter too and theoretically more comfortable...
in the flesh who knows as yet!

i have earmarked a budget for this year which i am hoping for a gs diver ~40mm & <14mm but if not, i have my eye on a microbrand who can deliver in the sweet spot!


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> Diver will be 11-12k USD and even used will be out of my range.


Yeah. I get that they want to evolve the movements but did anyone ask for a 5 day SD movement? I would love a slightly smaller GS diver without a crazy price tag or even a higher end quartz Prospex diver. I’ve owned 2 SBGX335 now and they are sweet but they are still very heavy. The SBGA029 is also way too big. 

A 40-42mm thinner GS diver would be sweet, but like most I wouldn’t pay the “5 day” price for it, especially since it most likely still will be short a decent clasp and ceramic insert.


----------



## johnMcKlane

A 40mm SBGH291 or SBGA463 is a buy for me


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> Yeah. I get that they want to evolve the movements but did anyone ask for a 5 day SD movement? I would love a slightly smaller GS diver without a crazy price tag or even a higher end quartz Prospex diver. I’ve owned 2 SBGX335 now and they are sweet but they are still very heavy. The SBGA029 is also way too big.
> 
> A 40-42mm thinner GS diver would be sweet, but like most I wouldn’t pay the “5 day” price for it, especially since it most likely still will be short a decent clasp and ceramic insert.


I agree on the movement upgrade being largely unwanted. But I like the new dial format, even the location of the PR meter. I like the updated case too. If this was 42mm, 49 or less L2L, 20 or 21 Lug width, and 13mm or less thick.....it would be a really tempting buy at the current GS diver pricing. The 5 day thought will push it into unreachable catagory.


----------



## Snyde

Davekaye90 said:


> Wouldn't fool anyone. The first GS diver was only 14 years ago, and they've always had basically the same look they have now. They come in your choice of huge or gargantuan. Grand Seiko is not going to do a recreation of a watch they never made originally.


It’s all about the bezel ring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

Fingers crossed for a Pepsi bezel release!


----------



## Commisar

yonsson said:


> Nobody cared about the revealed GMT or chrono?


Ohh a new Seiko GMT??? Or GS?

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tentimestwenty

After so many years I only want less than 41mm/12mm divers and less than 39mm/10mm dress watches. I like to wear my watches with _shirts_.


----------



## valuewatchguy

tentimestwenty said:


> After so many years I only want less than 41mm/12mm divers and less than 39mm/10mm dress watches. I like to wear my watches with _shirts_.


Shirts come with short sleeves too


----------



## percysmith

valuewatchguy said:


> Shirts come with short sleeves too


I live in a tropical climate and all my casual and work shirts are long sleeved. I rather roll up a long sleeve if warm, but sleeves always come down when I need to see a superior/family senior. Ymmv


----------



## valuewatchguy

percysmith said:


> I live in a tropical climate and all my casual and work shirts are long sleeved. I rather roll up a long sleeve if warm, but sleeves always come down when I need to see a superior/family senior. Ymmv


No problem. I was just teasing you about your tight shirts.  

Enjoy your time.


----------



## yonsson

Commisar said:


> Ohh a new Seiko GMT??? Or GS?


You missed it. GS Censorship of leaks is apparently a thing.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Yonsson any updates on seeing new models early on your end? I’m so anxious can’t wait another two days lol.


----------



## yonsson

Jason Bourne said:


> Yonsson any updates on seeing new models early on your end? I’m so anxious can’t wait another two days lol.


I was supposed to see them on Tuesday with Molle and a few others. Sadly my leg is messed up so I can’t travel atm. I’ll have to see the new models 16/3 instead. Molle will surely post them on Instagram on Tuesday if there isn’t an embargo. I believe these are new SEIKO models only, no GS. I have zero info about what’s coming.


----------



## 6L35

yonsson said:


> I was supposed to see them on Tuesday with Molle and a few others. Sadly my leg is messed up so I can’t travel atm. I’ll have to see the new models 16/3 instead. Molle will surely post them on Instagram on Tuesday if there isn’t an embargo. I believe these are new SEIKO models only, no GS. I have zero info about what’s coming.


I wish you get well soon.


----------



## MrDisco99

yonsson said:


> I was supposed to see them on Tuesday with Molle and a few others. Sadly my leg is messed up so I can’t travel atm. I’ll have to see the new models 16/3 instead. Molle will surely post them on Instagram on Tuesday if there isn’t an embargo. I believe these are new SEIKO models only, no GS. I have zero info about what’s coming.


Sorry to hear. Get better.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

So on Tuesday, how/where do we tune in to see these releases?


----------



## Jason Bourne

I frequently visit watchville. Omega will reveal new releases too this week.


----------



## yonsson

SKYWATCH007 said:


> So on Tuesday, how/where do we tune in to see these releases?


IF it’s an official press release, then it should be up either on the SEIKO website or on the YouTube channel. I’ll keep you informed.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

yonsson said:


> IF it’s an official press release, then it should be up either on the SEIKO website or on the YouTube channel. I’ll keep you informed.


Thanks man!


----------



## john_marston

I too think GS could do with a killer dive watch that’s not oversized.

Having tried all sorts of Seiko watches by now, imo Seiko is my favourite in the ‘GADA’ dressy-sporty range. From SARB to SARX, 44KS or 44GS, the GS Seasons line or SBGV245. 
Btw, wish they brought that SBGV24x case style to more affordable Seikos


----------



## Davekaye90

john_marston said:


> I too think GS could do with a killer dive watch that’s not oversized.
> 
> Having tried all sorts of Seiko watches by now, imo Seiko is my favourite in the ‘GADA’ dressy-sporty range. From SARB to SARX, 44KS or 44GS, the GS Seasons line or SBGV245.
> Btw, wish they brought that SBGV24x case style to more affordable Seikos


I continue to be baffled that they haven't done it already. Submariner is the most famous luxury watch on the planet, and even though it's grown since the 5-digit days, it's still 3mm smaller than the GS 200M case, and the new excessively large SMP 300 is still 2mm smaller, though that watch now has a similar L2L. 

The business case seems like a no-brainer. With the 63MAS and MM200R doing well though, and the release of the SLA055 and 57, I could see GS at least considering it now though more so than in years past when the Prospex divers were all 43mm+.


----------



## SISL

I don't think it's a business case issue. I think there may be technical difficulties.


----------



## valuewatchguy

SISL said:


> I don't think it's a business case issue. I think there may be technical difficulties.


I've also been told that the Japanese GS executives like bigger watches. This was coming from someone who has met much of the GS leadership in Japan a few times. I was told most of the GS executive team wear GS Hi-Beat GMT models (like the SBGJ series). This info is about 3 years old so things might have changed since then. 

But the hesitation to do a 40/41mm diver may be more than just technical?


----------



## JJ312

No leaks yet?! C'mon people, last year this stuff got leaked weeks or months ahead of time!!


----------



## SKYWATCH007

It's 5:30am in Japan. I'm guessing the watches will be out tonight then...


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> I've also been told that the Japanese GS executives like bigger watches. This was coming from someone who has met much of the GS leadership in Japan a few times. I was told most of the GS executive team wear GS Hi-Beat GMT models (like the SBGJ series). This info is about 3 years old so things might have changed since then.
> 
> But the hesitation to do a 40/41mm diver may be more than just technical?


The SBGJ003 has been the GS poster model in Japan for many years. That’s one of the reasons I bought mine when I was there. And yes, large divers is nothing strange to most in Japan. I was there the same year that the SBGH257 was released (2017). I commented on how big it was and the response was “don’t you have more than one watch?”. Well… yes, but €9000 is kind of a lot for a watch that’s not small enough to wear ever day. 🤔

Then I bought it anyway and soon came to the conclusion it was too big (of course). Sold it at a massive loss despite a big discount. This was also the year the SLA017 sold out in a hurry since it was in fact made in a daily wearable size and had a screw back case. I’m pretty sure that release made SEIKO realize there’s a big market for “smaller” divers watches. I find it a little strange that this realization hasn’t reached GS yet.

The same goes for the clasp. I find it mind boggling that there has been no development in that department in 10 years.


----------



## Shark-sandwich

Came across this using Google news search. 









Seiko returns to Supercars with limited edition timepiece







www.supercars.com


----------



## redhed18

Shark-sandwich said:


> View attachment 16483611
> 
> 
> Came across this using Google news search.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko returns to Supercars with limited edition timepiece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.supercars.com


A $200 watch in a $200 case? Value!


----------



## Watchout63

redhed18 said:


> A $200 watch in a $200 case? Value!


lol, you beat me to it. Why Seiko? What a waste of money, Rolex boxes aren't this nice.


----------



## yonsson

yonsson said:


> IF it’s an official press release, then it should be up either on the SEIKO website or on the YouTube channel. I’ll keep you informed.


Unfortunately the press conference is invite only. I have no idea why. Perhaps they will display models that won’t be official until later.

Edit: there will be an official version online tomorrow.


----------



## yonsson

One word to summarize: Underwhelmed.


----------



## Jason Bourne

yonsson said:


> One word to summarize: Underwhelmed.


well there goes my money. I’ll look myself to judge, but if bad I’ll be sticking to swissto find my GADA.


----------



## One-Seventy

john_marston said:


> I too think GS could do with a killer dive watch that’s not oversized.
> 
> Having tried all sorts of Seiko watches by now, imo Seiko is my favourite in the ‘GADA’ dressy-sporty range. From SARB to SARX, 44KS or 44GS, the GS Seasons line or SBGV245.
> Btw, wish they brought that SBGV24x case style to more affordable Seikos


Same here. That case shape is modern and classic at the same time; numerous Seiko 5s from the past have very similar shapes (below, from 2007 or so), so it's not like Seiko would be trying to steal much of GS's thunder. It wouldn't take much to satisfy the small-diver diehards by fitting it with fatter hands and a rotating bezel either!


----------



## konners

yonsson said:


> One word to summarize: Underwhelmed.


Presumably there is an embargo on the info until then? It’s the 6105 recreation I’m curious about. At least it’s only tomorrow.


----------



## john_marston

One-Seventy said:


> Same here. That case shape is modern and classic at the same time; numerous Seiko 5s from the past have very similar shapes (below, from 2007 or so), so it's not like Seiko would be trying to steal much of GS's thunder. It wouldn't take much to satisfy the small-diver diehards by fitting it with fatter hands and a rotating bezel either!
> 
> View attachment 16484611


Yeah, Seiko isn’t shy to take a higher-end design and down-scale it. See SLA, SPB and SBDC, or a SUR311 vs SBGX261. 
Wishing they’d make more affordable options with that SBGV24 style


----------



## valuewatchguy

One-Seventy said:


> Same here. That case shape is modern and classic at the same time; numerous Seiko 5s from the past have very similar shapes (below, from 2007 or so), so it's not like Seiko would be trying to steal much of GS's thunder. It wouldn't take much to satisfy the small-diver diehards by fitting it with fatter hands and a rotating bezel either!



This model was very good and I let it go twice...... that was over 5 years ago but still!

It has a lot of vibes of the current GS Quartz sport watches (SRP279/81/83/85)


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Have the watch review sites gotten their hands I'm guessing on these, and we'll have info tomorrow?


----------



## Jason Bourne

Yeah I’m wondering if the 6105-8000 reissue was revealed.


----------



## JJ312

Jason Bourne said:


> Yeah I’m wondering if the 6105-8000 reissue was revealed.


Me too! Really curious what dials they will be releasing for this one. Hoping for some nice color options.


----------



## yonsson

Jason Bourne said:


> Yeah I’m wondering if the 6105-8000 reissue was revealed.


It wasn’t included in the press release. So it will either be released without one or it’s coming at a later date.


----------



## Jason Bourne

yonsson said:


> It wasn’t included in the press release. So it will either be released without one or it’s coming at a later date.



aaahh damn.


----------



## konners

yonsson said:


> It wasn’t included in the press release. So it will either be released without one or it’s coming at a later date.


Maybe a winter release like the SPB185/7. That leaked spring 2019.

edit: spring 2020


----------



## HiroNakamoron

Just saw this on a HK website

Prospex Series
Save the Ocean Special Editions
All three will be available in June, 2022



















































Source: Ming Watch 速報丨Seiko三款全新 Prospex Diver丨進入北極與南極的冰川世界


----------



## Tpp3975

HiroNakamoron said:


> View attachment 16486335
> View attachment 16486336
> View attachment 16486337
> View attachment 16486338
> View attachment 16486344
> View attachment 16486345
> 
> View attachment 16486346
> 
> 
> Just saw this on a HK website
> All three will be available in June, 2022
> Source: Ming Watch 速報丨Seiko三款全新 Prospex Diver丨進入北極與南極的冰川世界


Love the pastel blue but wonder how it goes with the Seiko diver vibe. A little GS in the dial texture?


----------



## Jason Bourne

Ehh.


----------



## HiroNakamoron

Presage Sharp Edged Series















SPB303
Limited to 900 pieces
Available in June

























Blue: SPB305
Black: SPB307
Calibre: 6R21
Case Diameter: 40.2mm
Available in June


























White: SPB309
Blue: SPB311
Caliber: 6R38
Case Diameter: 40.2mm
Available in June

Source: Ming Watch 速報丨一共五款全新Presage Sharp Edged 系列丨全面改用新錶殼、新機芯、新佈局！


----------



## TheMeasure

Couple more pics of the SPB299 and the SPB301. 
Pics from Worn & Wound.


----------



## crazeazn

come on seiko release something thats 37/38mm 44mm lug to lug!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

HiroNakamoron said:


> Presage Sharp Edged Series
> View attachment 16486374
> 
> View attachment 16486373
> SPB303
> Limited to 900 pieces
> Available in June
> 
> View attachment 16486375
> 
> View attachment 16486377
> 
> View attachment 16486376
> 
> Blue: SPB305
> Black: SPB307
> Calibre: 6R21
> Case Diameter: 40.2mm
> Available in June
> 
> View attachment 16486379
> 
> View attachment 16486381
> 
> View attachment 16486380
> 
> 
> White: SPB309
> Blue: SPB311
> Caliber: 6R38
> Case Diameter: 40.2mm
> Available in June
> 
> Source: Ming Watch 速報丨一共五款全新Presage Sharp Edged 系列丨全面改用新錶殼、新機芯、新佈局！


I looks like Seiko decided to remove the rectangular platform beneath the Seiko logo.


----------



## yonsson

__
http://instagr.am/p/Ca3xzd6MaCl/


----------



## redhed18

I love the new 62MAS design in general, but not this Blue Downy commercial looking one.

What do you want to bet that all this BS about "White Birch in a snowstorm" or "Waves of bamboo grass in a leap year" just started with some dial manufacturing imperfections. 

_"Dude you're not throwing those out, make something up and flog them..."_


----------



## Xhantos

I'm definitely not impressed 

For those who need, here are handy Seiko News links:








News | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com












ニュース | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## aks12r

redhed18 said:


> I love the new 62MAS design in general, but not this Blue Downy commercial looking one.
> 
> What do you want to bet that all this BS about "White Birch in a snowstorm" or "Waves of bamboo grass in a leap year" just started with some dial manufacturing imperfections.
> 
> _"Dude you're not throwing those out, make something up and flog them..."_


...that's business...!
but i get the idea - see a snowstorm, or watch a hillside of bamboo wave in the wind... in a 40mm dial - it's extreme bonsai!

Seiko really need to frame their date windows - no matter what the price point  looks unfinished.
cost-cutting, done badly!


----------



## dan13rla

I kinda dig the "Polar Willard" or "Uemura-X". Others are a bit meh. The "Sharp Edge" models don't do nothing for me.


----------



## playmate

I really was hoping for Seiko to release a more conservative colorway, like black on black. The birch dial is cool and all, but I'm not a fan of the baby blue color. Guess it's time to mod my own MM200R.


----------



## playmate

aks12r said:


> ...that's business...!
> but i get the idea - see a snowstorm, or watch a hillside of bamboo wave in the wind... in a 40mm dial - it's extreme bonsai!
> 
> Seiko really need to frame their date windows - no matter what the price point  looks unfinished.
> cost-cutting, done badly!


I think the 3 o' clock lume marker could be much more seamlessly integrated with the date wheel and framed the whole thing.


----------



## Davekaye90

aks12r said:


> ...that's business...!
> but i get the idea - see a snowstorm, or watch a hillside of bamboo wave in the wind... in a 40mm dial - it's extreme bonsai!
> 
> Seiko really need to frame their date windows - no matter what the price point  looks unfinished.
> cost-cutting, done badly!
> View attachment 16486644


The pre-blob dials had beveled date windows. Casualty of the blob.


----------



## Davekaye90

playmate said:


> I think the 3 o' clock lume marker could be much more seamlessly integrated with the date wheel and framed the whole thing.


That's actually an interesting thought. Nodus has a lumed date window frame. It certainly would be better than the blob.


----------



## playmate

Davekaye90 said:


> That's actually an interesting thought. Nodus has a lumed date window frame. It certainly would be better than the blob.


Exactly, it doesn't take that much effort to make it look nice. There are many ways of doing it. It's evident on the Seikos that it's an afterthought, due to the ISO certification. They just squeezed the blob in, instead of actually integrating the lume plot with the date window or the overall design.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Maybe 6105 could be revealed at Watches and Wonder or is this pretty much it?


----------



## aks12r

if you lumed the date window at 3 o'clock.... would you need the blob???
the date window becomes the blob.
the blob is a date window.
there is no spoon!


----------



## 6L35

I guess Seiko, with these releases, has stated they can write the same haikus about dials that Grand Seiko do.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Jason Bourne said:


> Maybe 6105 could be revealed at Watches and Wonder or is this pretty much it?


seiko released nearly 500 watches last year..........*it's never pretty much it*........there is always another one coming.


----------



## valuewatchguy

aks12r said:


> ...that's business...!
> but i get the idea - see a snowstorm, or watch a hillside of bamboo wave in the wind... in a 40mm dial - it's extreme bonsai!
> 
> Seiko really need to frame their date windows - no matter what the price point  looks unfinished.
> cost-cutting, done badly!


Omega did the same nonsense to their new Aquaterra! Whatr a shame


----------



## Joll71

valuewatchguy said:


> seiko released nearly 500 watches last year..........*it's never pretty much it*........there is always another one coming.


They still haven't published their 2022 catalogue


----------



## Commisar

Joll71 said:


> They still haven't published their 2022 catalogue


Waiting for a rotating bezel GMT...... Please Seiko 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90

aks12r said:


> if you lumed the date window at 3 o'clock.... would you need the blob???
> the date window becomes the blob.
> the blob is a date window.
> there is no spoon!
> View attachment 16486751


No you would not. The spec just requires that all hours have lume, but it doesn't say what that has to look like. A lumed date frame Ala Nodus shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## SudaSuda

Commisar said:


> Waiting for a rotating bezel GMT...... Please Seiko
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


That would be incredible.


----------



## yonsson

SEIKO usually releases so many watch models it’s hard to keep track of them. I don’t know what happened this year. Perhaps I was expecting too much but three new crazy dials don’t do it for me. That’s not even mid season worthy releases. Really hoping they have saved the great divers stuff for GS this year.


----------



## MrDisco99

So just different color ways of existing designs, nothing actually new...

_yawn_


----------



## Eyeshield25

I for one, don't have a 62 Mas reinterpretation yet so the Spb297 is quite nice with the Grand Seiko esque dial.


----------



## Aero2001

SEIKO PROSPEX SPEEDTIMER | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko will deliver its timing services to the World Athletics Championships which will take place in Eugene, Oregon, the spiritual home of the sport in the USA. A new Prospex Speedtimer Limited Edition Chronograph will join in celebration of the event.




www.seikowatches.com





This Speedtimer chronograph is cool IMO, and I really dig the yellow accents, but at 15.1mm thick it's too beastly for me. I strongly prefer 12mm or less.


----------



## yonsson

Eyeshield25 said:


> I for one, don't have a 62 Mas reinterpretation yet so the Spb297 is quite nice with the Grand Seiko esque dial.
> View attachment 16487252


Both SEIKO and GS make fantastic dials, I just can’t wrap my head around why they make so many different variations, I think their efforts should be put into developing clasps and ceramics instead. 

There was a time when SEIKO made Landmasters with Cermet and ceramic cases and bracelets. I’d like to see more of that type of innovation from SEIKO. They now have a lot of great mid tier models but they are still lacking in the higher end spectrum when it comes to divers and Landmasters. The last real effort was the LX line which flopped for obvious reasons.

Edit: Well, the SLA055/057 was the latest effort. Too bad they messed it up with the X-dial, strange date placement and crazy price.


----------



## Tanker G1

I bought a modern MM300 last year without a framed date window and the 3 o'clock blob in the minute track. I thought I'd get over it once I wore it for a while.

I haven't.

I hate it.


----------



## yonsson

Tanker G1 said:


> I bought a modern MM300 last year without a framed date window and the 3 o'clock blob in the minute track. I thought I'd get over it once I wore it for a while.
> 
> I haven't.
> 
> I hate it.


It’s funny how we focus on different things. I don’t care the least about that. I care more about the model getting thicker and the lume getting lazier applied.


----------



## Davekaye90

yonsson said:


> Edit: Well, the SLA055/057 was the latest effort. Too bad they messed it up with the X-dial, strange date placement and crazy price.


The SLA055/57 design is just really odd. Extremely wide bezel insert, tiny dial. Ugly 4:30 date. A high-end "super MM200R" should be right up my alley as I own an MM200R. But I don't like them at all. Why use an even smaller dial than 28.5mm? If you're gonna use a chapter ring, why not at least lume the ring to solve your ISO problem so you can use a regular date position? You can buy lumed aftermarket SKX chapter rings for like $40. Clearly they're doable.


----------



## tiki5698

Com’on seiko drop a new Pepsi model 🙏


----------



## rime_floe

Commisar said:


> Waiting for a rotating bezel GMT...... Please Seiko
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


In a 62MAS or MM200 case...... All the pieces are there for the killer sub-$1,500 traveler's GMT...... C'mon Seiko! Mido has done it, but with slightly too large a case, and a dive bezel rather than a GMT. Someone has to put it all together, might as well be Seiko.


----------



## Davekaye90

rime_floe said:


> In a 62MAS or MM200 case...... All the pieces are there for the killer sub-$1,500 traveler's GMT...... C'mon Seiko! Mido has done it, but with slightly too large a case, and a dive bezel rather than a GMT. Someone has to put it all together, might as well be Seiko.


It'd be 6R64 based, meaning sub-dials for the date and power reserve. I know Seiko has done Landmasters using that movement, but to my knowledge they've never done a diver using one of their multi-hand 6R movements. It'd also be thick. The sharp edge GMTs are close to 14mm for 100M WR and a fixed bezel. Doubling the WR is going to push them to at least 15mm, which is MM300 range. The wearability of the 3-handers will be out the window. 

It's great that the 6R64 exists because there's SO little competition below the $3K mark in terms of "true" GMTs, but it's just better suited to fixed bezel sports watches like the SARF models. 

The Swiss caller GMT movements are arguably much less useful, but they have a major advantage in their compactness that Seiko just has no answer for. Monta's Skyquest for example is 300M rated just like the OK, and 12mm thick. Seiko can't come anywhere close to that using 6R64.


----------



## Commisar

rime_floe said:


> In a 62MAS or MM200 case...... All the pieces are there for the killer sub-$1,500 traveler's GMT...... C'mon Seiko! Mido has done it, but with slightly too large a case, and a dive bezel rather than a GMT. Someone has to put it all together, might as well be Seiko.


Completely agree 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

Davekaye90 said:


> It'd be 6R64 based, meaning sub-dials for the date and power reserve. I know Seiko has done Landmasters using that movement, but to my knowledge they've never done a diver using one of their multi-hand 6R movements. It'd also be thick. The sharp edge GMTs are close to 14mm for 100M WR and a fixed bezel. Doubling the WR is going to push them to at least 15mm, which is MM300 range. The wearability of the 3-handers will be out the window.
> 
> It's great that the 6R64 exists because there's SO little competition below the $3K mark in terms of "true" GMTs, but it's just better suited to fixed bezel sports watches like the SARF models.
> 
> The Swiss caller GMT movements are arguably much less useful, but they have a major advantage in their compactness that Seiko just has no answer for. Monta's Skyquest for example is 300M rated just like the OK, and 12mm thick. Seiko can't come anywhere close to that using 6R64.


Seals and gaskets don't add millimeters. At all. I have 11mm thick mechanical watches that are 100m rated. Omega AT is sub 13mm thick and is 150m rated. Also, the Sharp Edges have display case backs which add a bit of height. 

They can rework the 6R64 to have no PR and a normal date wheel easily. Or a PR and a date wheel. Call it the 6R64-1 or something. Seiko just seems to LOVE Pointer dates on Presages models.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## quasitime

> View attachment 16486344
> 
> 
> Source: Ming Watch 速報丨Seiko三款全新 Prospex Diver丨進入北極與南極的冰川世界


Could I pay like $20 extra for a signed crown from another of their models?


----------



## percysmith

Davekaye90 said:


> It'd be 6R64 based, meaning sub-dials for the date and power reserve. I know Seiko has done Landmasters using that movement, but to my knowledge they've never done a diver using one of their multi-hand 6R movements. It'd also be thick. The sharp edge GMTs are close to 14mm for 100M WR and a fixed bezel. Doubling the WR is going to push them to at least 15mm, which is MM300 range. The wearability of the 3-handers will be out the window.
> 
> It's great that the 6R64 exists because there's SO little competition below the $3K mark in terms of "true" GMTs, but it's just better suited to fixed bezel sports watches like the SARF models.
> 
> The Swiss caller GMT movements are arguably much less useful, but they have a major advantage in their compactness that Seiko just has no answer for. Monta's Skyquest for example is 300M rated just like the OK, and 12mm thick. Seiko can't come anywhere close to that using 6R64.





Commisar said:


> Seals and gaskets don't add millimeters. At all. I have 11mm thick mechanical watches that are 100m rated. Omega AT is sub 13mm thick and is 150m rated. Also, the Sharp Edges have display case backs which add a bit of height.
> 
> They can rework the 6R64 to have no PR and a normal date wheel easily. Or a PR and a date wheel. Call it the 6R64-1 or something. Seiko just seems to LOVE Pointer dates on Presages models.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


I personally fear the 6R64 watches will become Grand Seiko/Tudor Black Bay GMT thick if Seiko attempt to put more water resistance and/or bezels on them. I'm happy with what was given with the Sharp GMTs (fixed bezel, see through caseback).

I have the 38.5mm 8500 AT (13.5mm thick) and the Gofun (13.7mm) thick. That's as far as I really want to go, any more is Tudor territory...


----------



## chriswalkerband

Blob free is the way to be…as others said - underwhelmed by the new offerings thus far. 
Should I mod the hands on my 053? Sometimes they look silly to me, but they sure are legible. I’m thinking about slappin on the LE SPB213 handset.


----------



## Davekaye90

Commisar said:


> Seals and gaskets don't add millimeters. At all. I have 11mm thick mechanical watches that are 100m rated. Omega AT is sub 13mm thick and is 150m rated. Also, the Sharp Edges have display case backs which add a bit of height.
> 
> They can rework the 6R64 to have no PR and a normal date wheel easily. Or a PR and a date wheel. Call it the 6R64-1 or something. Seiko just seems to LOVE Pointer dates on Presages models.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


All things being equal, when it comes to Seiko, when WR goes up, case thickness goes up. We're not talking about what other brands are doing with other movements. Seiko does not design its watches like the Swiss do. I have a 500M rated Squale that's 12.5mm thick. All of the 200M rated automatics using 4R35 or 6R35 are about 12.5mm to 14mm thick. MM300 is not such a thick boy because of the 8L. The SLA055 is not any thicker than the 6R divers. MM300 is such a thick boy because Seiko makes its high WR watches thick. 

I don't know what the exact dimensions of 6R64 are, but I'd bet that the movement itself is thicker than the 6R35, and the post height certainly is higher because it has to fit in a fourth hand. The SARF watches are already 13.5-14mm. There is absolutely zero possibility that Seiko can use that movement in a diver case and have its thickness not increase vs. where the SARF models are. Steel caseback ain't making up for that, sorry. 

"Can" and "will" are two completely different things. There's zero indication that Seiko has any interest in a variant of the 6R64 with a conventional date. I'm not saying that Seiko won't do a watch with the 6R64 and a rotating bezel - they already have. What I am saying is that a wearable 40-42mm diver/GMT is not happening. What you'll see instead (if you see anything) is a 44mm+ beast that's 15mm+ thick.


----------



## Davekaye90

chriswalkerband said:


> Blob free is the way to be…as others said - underwhelmed by the new offerings thus far.
> Should I mod the hands on my 053? Sometimes they look silly to me, but they sure are legible. I’m thinking about slappin on the LE SPB213 handset.
> View attachment 16488668


Go for it. The AM 62MAS mods that people have done with these have never looked right to me, because those hands are too skinny. I recently saw one of these modded though with OEM 63MAS hands, and I thought it looked _great. HUGE _improvement over the old derpy rocket hands.


----------



## chriswalkerband

Davekaye90 said:


> Go for it. The AM 62MAS mods that people have done with these have never looked right to me, because those hands are too skinny. I recently saw one of these modded though with OEM 63MAS hands, and I thought it looked _great. HUGE _improvement over the old derpy rocket hands.


OEM hands ordered from Hong Kong, will report back with pics! Keep on rockin with your beaut!


----------



## Davekaye90

chriswalkerband said:


> OEM hands ordered from Hong Kong, will report back with pics! Keep on rockin with your beaut!


What shop? I've ordered a couple of OEM handsets from a seller on eBay, and have had problems with most of them. Also, to clarify, that's not my watch, it's one currently for sale that I saw on Watch Recon and thought "that's what the 6RMAS always should've looked like."

These are my current mods. SPB185 > 083, and SPB213 > 149.


----------



## playmate

Davekaye90 said:


> What shop? I've ordered a couple of OEM handsets from a seller on eBay, and have had problems with most of them. Also, to clarify, that's not my watch, it's one currently for sale that I saw on Watch Recon and thought "that's what the 6RMAS always should've looked like."
> 
> These are my current mods. SPB185 > 083, and SPB213 > 149.


I've been looking at building my own SPB187 mod, but OEM dial and hands makes it nearly as expensive as buying a used SPB185/187. Lots of 3rd party parts available, but if I'm gonna go for the OEM case, I think I might as well go for the OEM dial and hands as well.


----------



## chriswalkerband

First set I ordered was from tokeilab…they weren’t right but I might stick them in my steeldive Willard. Set I just ordered was from parts-center and they had all positive feedback and had the hands before but sold the last set. I grabbed these while I could and paid a little extra that I’d like too but know they are legit.


----------



## Davekaye90

playmate said:


> I've been looking at building my own SPB187 mod, but OEM dial and hands makes it nearly as expensive as buying a used SPB185/187. Lots of 3rd party parts available, but if I'm gonna go for the OEM case, I think I might as well go for the OEM dial and hands as well.


Yep, with used prices now where they are, building a "parts watch" no longer really makes sense. That's what my SPB185 is, but it was done back when 185s were still $1000+ used. If I wanted to do it now, I'd just buy a used 185, and then the dial I wanted. Proceeds from selling the OEM 185 dial would make up for any added cost compared to using a spare parts case and NH35 like mine.


----------



## Davekaye90

chriswalkerband said:


> First set I ordered was from tokeilab…they weren’t right but I might stick them in my steeldive Willard. Set I just ordered was from parts-center and they had all positive feedback and had the hands before but sold the last set. I grabbed these while I could and paid a little extra that I’d like too but know they are legit.


Ah. Yeah Tokeilab is a great resource for dials, but they don't have OEM hands, only AM lookalikes. They are nicely made though. Parts-center is where I've gotten my hands from. The 185/7 handset from there had machining marks on the hour hand, which I've decided to live with as they're not really noticeable at all unless you're really looking for them. 

The SPB143 set had a badly machined second hand. That _is _noticeable. The hand is in my SPB213 mod, and I'll be replacing it, probably with the original 213 hand. I'm just really curious to see how the blue hand looks with the blue dial. The SPB149 set I believe is ok, at least the hour and minute are fine. I'm planning to use the gold second hand from that set in another mod, but I haven't opened it up to look at it yet to see if it also has cosmetic issues. 

Just be aware though that with at least 2 out of 3 sets I've gotten from there, one of the hands from each has had cosmetic problems. I'd recommend opening them up and inspecting them closely after delivery. A return will be a pain since you'll likely have to open a SNAD case, but if you have to go that route, they'll be required to send you a pre-paid return label.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> Go for it. The AM 62MAS mods that people have done with these have never looked right to me, because those hands are too skinny. I recently saw one of these modded though with OEM 63MAS hands, and I thought it looked _great. HUGE _improvement over the old derpy rocket hands.


Just my opinon but the hands look too short for the dial.


----------



## MrDisco99

Commisar said:


> Seals and gaskets don't add millimeters. At all. I have 11mm thick mechanical watches that are 100m rated. Omega AT is sub 13mm thick and is 150m rated. Also, the Sharp Edges have display case backs which add a bit of height.
> 
> They can rework the 6R64 to have no PR and a normal date wheel easily. Or a PR and a date wheel. Call it the 6R64-1 or something. Seiko just seems to LOVE Pointer dates on Presages models.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


There's more to WR than seals and gaskets. The case metal itself needs to be sturdy enough to prevent the crystal or case back from caving in. Often the only difference between 100m WR and 200m WR is an extra millimeter or two of steel.


----------



## yonsson

MrDisco99 said:


> Often the only difference between 100m WR and 200m WR is an extra millimeter or two of steel.


And crystal. But as we know SEIKO cares about ISO, which for their diver’s also means shock resistance and so forth.


----------



## rime_floe

yonsson said:


> And crystal. But as we know SEIKO cares about ISO, which for their diver’s also means shock resistance and so forth.


But if we're talking about a bidirectional rotating GMT bezel, the ISO standards for dive watches is out the window and they're not constrained to those limitations. I think if they wanted to, they could do it. They could create a derivative of the 6R64 with a standard date wheel, power indicator or not, and case it in one of their classic tool/sport watch cases with at least 100m WR and keep it under 14mm thick and under $1,500. Really don't care if it is in a MM200 derived case that's 1 m thicker than the MM200. I'm not that picky. I have all the faith in the world that if Seiko wanted to create an iconic affordable traveler's GMT watch, they have the ability.


----------



## Davekaye90

valuewatchguy said:


> Just my opinon but the hands look too short for the dial.


Yeah, it's from the 63MAS's markers being positioned inboard from where the 6RMAS's markers are. You can get AM hands that are longer, but IMO the superior design of the OEM is preferable despite them being a bit short.


----------



## Commisar

rime_floe said:


> But if we're talking about a bidirectional rotating GMT bezel, the ISO standards for dive watches is out the window and they're not constrained to those limitations. I think if they wanted to, they could do it. They could create a derivative of the 6R64 with a standard date wheel, power indicator or not, and case it in one of their classic tool/sport watch cases with at least 100m WR and keep it under 14mm thick and under $1,500. Really don't care if it is in a MM200 derived case that's 1 m thicker than the MM200. I'm not that picky. I have all the faith in the world that if Seiko wanted to create an iconic affordable traveler's GMT watch, they have the ability.


Completely agree. They already have a fixed bezel Traveller GMT, now to make a rotation bezel one and cover all the bases.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90

rime_floe said:


> But if we're talking about a bidirectional rotating GMT bezel, the ISO standards for dive watches is out the window and they're not constrained to those limitations. I think if they wanted to, they could do it. They could create a derivative of the 6R64 with a standard date wheel, power indicator or not, and case it in one of their classic tool/sport watch cases with at least 100m WR and keep it under 14mm thick and under $1,500. Really don't care if it is in a MM200 derived case that's 1 m thicker than the MM200. I'm not that picky. I have all the faith in the world that if Seiko wanted to create an iconic affordable traveler's GMT watch, they have the ability.


The ideal platform for that would probably be the Presage Crown Automatic. VERY slim for something with a rotating bezel and a Seiko badge on it at 11.3mm, so even if they have to go to 13.3mm to fit the 6R64, that wouldn't turn it into a tuna can. Add a 24-click spring, change the dial to accommodate the sub-dials, and replace the hour timing scale on the bezel with 24 hour markers. Seems like it'd be easy enough to do. They also almost certainly won't do it.


----------



## Commisar

Davekaye90 said:


> The ideal platform for that would probably be the Presage Crown Automatic. VERY slim for something with a rotating bezel and a Seiko badge on it at 11.3mm, so even if they have to go to 13.3mm to fit the 6R64, that wouldn't turn it into a tuna can. Add a 24-click spring, change the dial to accommodate the sub-dials, and replace the hour timing scale on the bezel with 24 hour markers. Seems like it'd be easy enough to do. They also almost certainly won't do it.


I'd personally think it would slot in under the Prospex line. The "Land Tortoise" case would make a great GMT watch. The current handset would be fine for hours, minutes and seconds. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90

Commisar said:


> I'd personally think it would slot in under the Prospex line. The "Land Tortoise" case would make a great GMT watch. The current handset would be fine for hours, minutes and seconds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


Maybe, but I think the 28.5mm dial is probably too small to fit the complications. My guess is you'd probably need a case sized more like the Uemura for it to fit.


----------



## JLS36

TheMeasure said:


> Couple more pics of the SPB299 and the SPB301.
> Pics from Worn & Wound.


Dial texture is legit. Seiko dials the last few years have been crazy good. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rime_floe

Commisar said:


> I'd personally think it would slot in under the Prospex line. The "Land Tortoise" case would make a great GMT watch. The current handset would be fine for hours, minutes and seconds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


Agree 100% that it would be a better fit with the Prospex line. And I'm still of the belief Seiko could (should) introduce a version with a conventional date window that wouldn't cramp a Land Tortoise or MM200 dial. And since all this is sadly hypothetical at this time and would require developing new cases and new movements, let's do the case in titanium.


----------



## edotkim

Davekaye90 said:


> Maybe, but I think the 28.5mm dial is probably too small to fit the complications. My guess is you'd probably need a case sized more like the Uemura for it to fit.


My man, it warms my heart that you referred to 6105-811X (and its more recent descendants) as the Uemura—a real-life explorer who accomplished truly remarkable, real-life feats of exploration while wearing the watch. You've made my day!🍻


----------



## Spring-Diver

Davekaye90 said:


> All things being equal, when it comes to Seiko, when WR goes up, case thickness goes up. We're not talking about what other brands are doing with other movements. Seiko does not design its watches like the Swiss do. I have a 500M rated Squale that's 12.5mm thick. All of the 200M rated automatics using 4R35 or 6R35 are about 12.5mm to 14mm thick. MM300 is not such a thick boy because of the 8L. The SLA055 is not any thicker than the 6R divers. MM300 is such a thick boy because Seiko makes its high WR watches thick.


One would think Seiko could actually design a diver 200m, 300m, 600m & 1000m less than 12.5mm thick.
A prime example would be Sinn, which is a much smaller company, can design 500m @ 11.15mm thin- U50 and 1000m @ 12.5 thin- T1. While they’re at it, they need to develop a much better solution for scratch resistant finishes. DiaShield helps a little, but it nothing compared to Damasko‘s Ice Hardened or Sinn’s Tegimented. I love Seiko’s design language, but my wallet says no more until they address a few issues…

🍻
Shannon


----------



## RJS296

Anyone know when a new version of the MM300 will come out?


----------



## Davekaye90

edotkim said:


> My man, it warms my heart that you referred to 6105-811X (and its more recent descendants) as the Uemura—a real-life explorer who accomplished truly remarkable, real-life feats of exploration while wearing the watch. You've made my day!🍻


To be clear, I was specifically referencing SLA049/051 as "the Uemura" since they were made in his honor. I think that label has become pretty common to distinguish them from the SLA033, and the more ordinary 6R based "Willard" releases. What sets them apart is that the dials on the Uemura models are much larger than the standard 28.5 that Seiko generally uses. The SLA 62MAS reissues also have big dials, but most of the extra real estate isn't actually used. It's covered up by the rehaut.


----------



## Davekaye90

Spring-Diver said:


> One would think Seiko could actually design a diver 200m, 300m, 600m & 1000m less than 12.5mm thick.
> A prime example would be Sinn, which is a much smaller company, can design 500m @ 11.15mm thin- U50 and 1000m @ 12.5 thin- T1. While they’re at it, they need to develop a much better solution for scratch resistant finishes. DiaShield helps a little, but it nothing compared to Damasko‘s Ice Hardened or Sinn’s Tegimented. I love Seiko’s design language, but my wallet says no more until they address a few issues…
> 
> 🍻
> Shannon


To be a little bit fair to Seiko, they are starting off with a massive built-in disadvantage compared to the Sinn U50. Sinn is using the SW300 in that watch, which is 3.6mm thick. Seiko's 6R is around 5.3mm. Add the 1.7mm of movement thickness to the Sinn, and it becomes a far more pedestrian ~13mm. That's still about where Seiko's 200M divers are, but Seiko for whatever reason seems not to be interested in making its divers as thin as it possibly can. It's possible that part of that is them being overbuilt for ISO certification. Land Tortoise is also 20ATM, and its a good 1mm thinner than any of the ISO rated divers. 

Zodiac's new 300M ISO rated diver is 14.3, and they're using a movement that I assume is thinner than 8L35, though I'm not sure of 8L's exact dimensions. If it's about where 6R is though, then if you add in that extra movement thickness, that makes up the difference in height between Zodiac's 300M Pro diver, and Seiko's.


----------



## percysmith

Spring-Diver said:


> One would think Seiko could actually design a diver 200m, 300m, 600m & 1000m less than 12.5mm thick.
> A prime example would be Sinn, which is a much smaller company, can design 500m @ 11.15mm thin- U50 and 1000m @ 12.5 thin- T1. While they’re at it, they need to develop a much better solution for scratch resistant finishes. DiaShield helps a little, but it nothing compared to Damasko‘s Ice Hardened or Sinn’s Tegimented. I love Seiko’s design language, but my wallet says no more until they address a few issues…
> 
> 🍻
> Shannon





Davekaye90 said:


> To be a little bit fair to Seiko, they are starting off with a massive built-in disadvantage compared to the Sinn U50. Sinn is using the SW300 in that watch, which is 3.6mm thick. Seiko's 6R is around 5.3mm. Add the 1.7mm of movement thickness to the Sinn, and it becomes a far more pedestrian ~13mm. That's still about where Seiko's 200M divers are, but Seiko for whatever reason seems not to be interested in making its divers as thin as it possibly can. It's possible that part of that is them being overbuilt for ISO certification. Land Tortoise is also 20ATM, and its a good 1mm thinner than any of the ISO rated divers.
> 
> Zodiac's new 300M ISO rated diver is 14.3, and they're using a movement that I assume is thinner than 8L35, though I'm not sure of 8L's exact dimensions. If it's about where 6R is though, then if you add in that extra movement thickness, that makes up the difference in height between Zodiac's 300M Pro diver, and Seiko's.


Last time Seiko tried with the 6R64 it ended up 15.9mm Seiko Prospex GMT Land Master SBEJ001


----------



## One-Seventy

Spring-Diver said:


> One would think Seiko could actually design a diver 200m, 300m, 600m & 1000m less than 12.5mm thick.
> A prime example would be Sinn, which is a much smaller company, can design 500m @ 11.15mm thin- U50 and 1000m @ 12.5 thin- T1. While they’re at it, they need to develop a much better solution for scratch resistant finishes. DiaShield helps a little, but it nothing compared to Damasko‘s Ice Hardened or Sinn’s Tegimented. I love Seiko’s design language, but my wallet says no more until they address a few issues…
> 
> 🍻
> Shannon


It's the exception that tests the rule, and gets wheeled out every time someone complains about a fat GMT diver. "But the Sinn U50 etc.". Sure, if you design a Sinn U50, you get a Sinn U50. If you want a thin, austere dive watch with pancake-flat looks and blasted submarine steel, I don't know why you'd look at a Seiko.

Almost all other mechanical GMTs with decent water resistance are around 13-14mm in height these days. Tudor GMT, Mido Ocean Star and so on. Even non-GMTs are thinner by exception, rather than rule.

My favourite example is the old Breitling Superocean. 14.5mm from the bottom of the bubble caseback to the top of the heavy domed crystal. Yet 1,500m of over-the-top WR and it was good for it, too.


----------



## percysmith

One-Seventy said:


> It's the exception that tests the rule, and gets wheeled out every time someone complains about a fat GMT diver. "But the Sinn U50 etc.". Sure, if you design a Sinn U50, you get a Sinn U50. If you want a thin, austere dive watch with pancake-flat looks and blasted submarine steel, I don't know why you'd look at a Seiko.


The other one is a Rolex with a 3185-3285 movement. But that's a different discussion altogether.


----------



## MrDisco99

percysmith said:


> The other one is a Rolex with a 3185-3285 movement. But that's a different discussion altogether.


...which only has 100m WR so it's not a diver.


----------



## valuewatchguy

One-Seventy said:


> It's the exception that tests the rule, and gets wheeled out every time someone complains about a fat GMT diver. "But the Sinn U50 etc.". Sure, if you design a Sinn U50, you get a Sinn U50. If you want a thin, austere dive watch with pancake-flat looks and blasted submarine steel, I don't know why you'd look at a Seiko.
> 
> Almost all other mechanical GMTs with decent water resistance are around 13-14mm in height these days. Tudor GMT, Mido Ocean Star and so on. Even non-GMTs are thinner by exception, rather than rule.
> 
> My favourite example is the old Breitling Superocean. 14.5mm from the bottom of the bubble caseback to the top of the heavy domed crystal. Yet 1,500m of over-the-top WR and it was good for it, too.


you make it sound like a thin GMT diver is some sort of unicorn. They are not hard to find. Made by big companies and small. You are correct that there are more thicker watches than thin, that doesnt mean it needs to stay that way, right? And of all companies Seiko has the technical ability to do this, its just a matter of desire I suppose.


Breitling Avenger 2 GMT is 12.5mm (300M)
Bremont S302 GMT is 12.5mm (300M)
Glycine Airman GMT (older versions) 12.2mm (200 M)
Lorier Hyperion GMT 10.7mm (only 100M WR though)
Monta Skyquest GMT 11.9mm (300 M)
Halios Seaforth GMT 12mm (200M)
Chris Ward C63 Sealander GMT 11.85mm (150M)
Glycine Combat Sub GMT 11mm (200M)


oooh, and for non-GMT mechanical divers the scales are definitely balancing out with smaller/thinner divers in the past couple of years. Even Seiko's baby MM watches are barely over 12mm. With a 6R movement


----------



## 6L35

Why such obsession with a thin GMT diver's watch? It's not meant to slide under a cuff, but on a wetsuit.


----------



## valuewatchguy

6L35 said:


> Why such obsession with a thin GMT diver's watch? It's not meant to slide under a cuff, but on a wetsuit.


why?

99% of people are not wearing a wet suit with their divers

I actually think the rugged sport watch niche (Alpinist, Aqua Terra, Milgauss…) is better for daily wear but divers still dominate

I’m not too particular on paper dimensions . Seiko has taught me that things are not always as they appear on paper once you get them on wrist.

🤣 ……. not sure why a diver needs to check a different time zone underwater but that’s neither here nor there.j


----------



## 6L35

valuewatchguy said:


> why?
> 
> 99% of people are not wearing a wet suit with their divers
> 
> I actually think the rugged sport watch niche (Alpinist, Aqua Terra, Milgauss…) is better for daily wear but divers still dominate
> 
> I’m not too particular on paper dimensions . Seiko has taught me that things are not always as they appear on paper once you get them on wrist.
> 
> 🤣 ……. not sure why a diver needs to check a different time zone underwater but that’s neither here nor there.j


I think the same about TRSWN. I own three diver's, but I only wear them when I'm going into the water (swimming or apnea), and I only got cheap ones, not wanting to test expensive polished steel against sand.


----------



## Mmpaste

valuewatchguy said:


> This model was very good and I let it go twice...... that was over 5 years ago but still!
> 
> It has a lot of vibes of the current GS Quartz sport watches (SRP279/81/83/85)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16484749


Nice! I was in love with these. Wish I would've grabbed one. And your right on with the GS vibe. When news broke of the (new) GS sport 9f and I saw the image I couldn't place why I liked it so much. Needless to say, I won't be getting either one🙁. That's ok; fun to look at.


----------



## yonsson

rime_floe said:


> But if we're talking about a bidirectional rotating GMT bezel, the ISO standards for dive watches is out the window and they're not constrained to those limitations. I think if they wanted to, they could do it. They could create a derivative of the 6R64 with a standard date wheel, power indicator or not, and case it in one of their classic tool/sport watch cases with at least 100m WR and keep it under 14mm thick and under $1,500. Really don't care if it is in a MM200 derived case that's 1 m thicker than the MM200. I'm not that picky. I have all the faith in the world that if Seiko wanted to create an iconic affordable traveler's GMT watch, they have the ability.


SEIKO can do a lot if they’d like to. They could also do Seiko5s with GMT…. If they wanted to.


----------



## yonsson

One-Seventy said:


> It's the exception that tests the rule, and gets wheeled out every time someone complains about a fat GMT diver. "But the Sinn U50 etc.". Sure, if you design a Sinn U50, you get a Sinn U50. If you want a thin, austere dive watch with pancake-flat looks and blasted submarine steel, I don't know why you'd look at a Seiko.
> 
> Almost all other mechanical GMTs with decent water resistance are around 13-14mm in height these days. Tudor GMT, Mido Ocean Star and so on. Even non-GMTs are thinner by exception, rather than rule.
> 
> My favourite example is the old Breitling Superocean. 14.5mm from the bottom of the bubble caseback to the top of the heavy domed crystal. Yet 1,500m of over-the-top WR and it was good for it, too.


Sinn and SEIKO have very different philosophies when it comes to manufacturing and testing.


----------



## Tickstart

SEIKO please make a dial inspired by nice flowy things like these:


----------



## One-Seventy

yonsson said:


> Sinn and SEIKO have very different philosophies when it comes to manufacturing and testing.


They do that though they don't they. For example Seiko sometimes sells watches with the bezel skewed, and Sinn sold me a watch where the whole dial was skewed 

(The problem is that the experience of the masses is just never enough to trump personal experience. If it was, there would be no such thing as one's own volition, since decisions would all be outsourced to the lowest common denominator. None of my Seikos has had a "fault" aside from a slightly loping bezel click, whereas a very expensive Sinn did, wasn't fixed properly, so I got rid a few months later, an experience that cost me £1,500. Now, Sinn failures may be rare, but I experienced a costly one; and as a result, I can never buy another Sinn.)


----------



## yonsson

One-Seventy said:


> They do that though they don't they. For example Seiko sometimes sells watches with the bezel skewed, and Sinn sold me a watch where the whole dial was skewed
> 
> (The problem is that the experience of the masses is just never enough to trump personal experience. If it was, there would be no such thing as one's own volition, since decisions would all be outsourced to the lowest common denominator. None of my Seikos has had a "fault" aside from a slightly loping bezel click, whereas a very expensive Sinn did, wasn't fixed properly, so I got rid a few months later, an experience that cost me £1,500. Now, Sinn failures may be rare, but I experienced a costly one; and as a result, I can never buy another Sinn.)


We all have experiences like that. I’ll never buy a JLC again. My point I was that SEIKO overdoes most things, especially when it comes to WR.


----------



## Davekaye90

valuewatchguy said:


> you make it sound like a thin GMT diver is some sort of unicorn. They are not hard to find. Made by big companies and small. You are correct that there are more thicker watches than thin, that doesnt mean it needs to stay that way, right? And of all companies Seiko has the technical ability to do this, its just a matter of desire I suppose.
> 
> 
> Breitling Avenger 2 GMT is 12.5mm (300M)
> Bremont S302 GMT is 12.5mm (300M)
> Glycine Airman GMT (older versions) 12.2mm (200 M)
> Lorier Hyperion GMT 10.7mm (only 100M WR though)
> Monta Skyquest GMT 11.9mm (300 M)
> Halios Seaforth GMT 12mm (200M)
> Chris Ward C63 Sealander GMT 11.85mm (150M)
> Glycine Combat Sub GMT 11mm (200M)
> 
> 
> oooh, and for non-GMT mechanical divers the scales are definitely balancing out with smaller/thinner divers in the past couple of years. Even Seiko's baby MM watches are barely over 12mm. With a 6R movement


Every single one of those is a caller GMT, built on the ETA-2893 or the Sellita SW-330 which is a clone of that movement. Caller GMTs use a hacked day-date mechanism to move the 24-hour hand around the dial. That's MUCH easier to do than making a true GMT movement, which is why those movements barely exist below around $4K. Swatch has one. Kenissi has one. Seiko has one. Ball re-engineered some sort of base caliber to get it to do that, but they don't say which one. That's it. That's the list. 

The 2893 is 4.1mm thick. People are just throwing out thin watches they know of, having no idea what's actually in them. It's almost like there's something to that, almost like if those watches had 2+ extra mm of movement thickness to deal with, then they'd mostly be 13-14mm+.....sort of like the SARF watches are.


----------



## CFK-OB

yonsson said:


> We all have experiences like that. I’ll never buy a JLC again. My point I was that SEIKO overdoes most things, especially when it comes to WR.


You don't think Sinn over does things? Possibly the most technical/engineered watch company on the planet with more proprietary tech than pretty much anyone else?

Sinn and Seiko are my two favourite watch manufacturers, so not putting one against the other, but I don't think you can say that Seiko over does things and Sinn doesn't.


----------



## yonsson

CFK-OB said:


> You don't think Sinn over does things? Possibly the most technical/engineered watch company on the planet with more proprietary tech than pretty much anyone else?
> 
> Sinn and Seiko are my two favourite watch manufacturers, so not putting one against the other, but I don't think you can say that Seiko over does things and Sinn doesn't.


I also like Sinn a lot, but SEIKO focuses on other things. Sinn is still somewhat of a micro brand outsourcing the movements, case manufacturing and so on. I have a lot of respect for Sinn but being a small company makes them more flexible than SEIKO.

It’s like turning a small boat compared to turning an oil freighter.


----------



## Commisar

rime_floe said:


> Agree 100% that it would be a better fit with the Prospex line. And I'm still of the belief Seiko could (should) introduce a version with a conventional date window that wouldn't cramp a Land Tortoise or MM200 dial. And since all this is sadly hypothetical at this time and would require developing new cases and new movements, let's do the case in titanium.


Aha but then it would step on the toes of the Seiko Spring drive GMT (which is amazing just a little bit too big)

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

Will SEIKO ever made a "Quartz KX" aka a quartz SKX case watch or a Quartz cushion cases diver?

That seems to be a massive hole in their quartz diver lineup at the moment.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

Davekaye90 said:


> Every single one of those is a caller GMT, built on the ETA-2893 or the Sellita SW-330 which is a clone of that movement. Caller GMTs use a hacked day-date mechanism to move the 24-hour hand around the dial. That's MUCH easier to do than making a true GMT movement, which is why those movements barely exist below around $4K. Swatch has one. Kenissi has one. Seiko has one. Ball re-engineered some sort of base caliber to get it to do that, but they don't say which one. That's it. That's the list.
> 
> The 2893 is 4.1mm thick. People are just throwing out thin watches they know of, having no idea what's actually in them. It's almost like there's something to that, almost like if those watches had 2+ extra mm of movement thickness to deal with, then they'd mostly be 13-14mm+.....sort of like the SARF watches are.


Correct. Seiko has a Traveller GMT our for about $1500 and Swatch has one for about $1100-$1500.

That's IT for sub $4000 mechanical Traveller GMTs.

SWATCH puts that movement in very big watches that don't have 24 hour bezels.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## konners

Commisar said:


> Will SEIKO ever made a "Quartz KX" aka a quartz SKX case watch or a Quartz cushion cases diver?
> 
> That seems to be a massive hole in their quartz diver lineup at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


They did. Before the SKX existed. How I’d love them to rerelease them.


----------



## RJS296

RJS296 said:


> Anyone know when a new version of the MM300 will come out?


I’m asking because I noticed Gnomon is doing final delivery of these. 

I am hopeful for an updated model. I’d like to see the gold second hand go. I feel it only matches green colors well. 

I’d love a slightly thinner case but not going to happen. A full titanium MM300 would be amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

RJS296 said:


> I’d love a slightly thinner case but not going to happen. A full titanium MM300 would be amazing.


Should be easy since they have already essentially made that watch in the form of a Landmaster SBDX007/009. Of course they did this 20 years ago....maybe they still have the technical drawings to resurrect it in diver form?


----------



## Archangel FX

valuewatchguy said:


> Should be easy since they have already essentially made that watch in the form of a Landmaster SBDX007/009. Of course they did this 20 years ago....maybe they still have the technical drawings to resurrect it in diver form?


That is a beautiful 8L watch, and would make a nice diver’s watch with a couple of changes. 20 bar rating as is…


----------



## MrDisco99

Commisar said:


> Will SEIKO ever made a "Quartz KX" aka a quartz SKX case watch or a Quartz cushion cases diver?
> 
> That seems to be a massive hole in their quartz diver lineup at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


The quartz 7548 was the first Seiko diver to feature the slimmed down cushion case case and the dial design with the reverse lollipop hand (to accommodate the lower torque quartz movement) that we associate with the SKX today. They date from 1978 until around 1982, long before the SKX homaged the design.










The 7548 movement was a kind of quartz re-engineering of the 6309, and was jeweled with metal wheels. The calendar works were the same on both movements. It also had a voltage trimmer to regulate the timing. It was one of the best quartz movements ever made and they put it in their entry level diver. There's plenty of them still ticking away today.


----------



## Commisar

MrDisco99 said:


> The quartz 7548 was the first Seiko diver to feature the slimmed down cushion case case and the dial design with the reverse lollipop hand (to accommodate the lower torque quartz movement). They date from 1978 until around 1982, long before the SKX homaged the design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 7548 movement was a kind of quartz re-engineering of the 6309, and was jeweled with metal wheels. The calendar works were the same on both movements. It also had a voltage trimmer to regulate the timing. It was one of the best quartz movements ever made and they put it in their entry level diver. There's plenty of them still ticking away today.


I know, but the cost is skyrocketing now 

Why can't they just re-release it 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99

Commisar said:


> I know, but the cost is skyrocketing now
> 
> Why can't they just re-release it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


I'd be concerned about what movement they'd put in it. The 7548 was a lot to live up to.


----------



## RJS296

Archangel FX said:


> That is a beautiful 8L watch, and would make a nice diver’s watch with a couple of changes. 20 bar rating as is…


Yes that is beautiful!


----------



## RJS296

valuewatchguy said:


> Should be easy since they have already essentially made that watch in the form of a Landmaster SBDX007/009. Of course they did this 20 years ago....maybe they still have the technical drawings to resurrect it in diver form?


Love it thanks for sharing!!


----------



## fillerbunny

MrDisco99 said:


> I'd be concerned about what movement they'd put in it. The 7548 was a lot to live up to.


Well, they put 6Rs in King Seikos now...


----------



## Commisar

MrDisco99 said:


> I'd be concerned about what movement they'd put in it. The 7548 was a lot to live up to.


It would probably be a solar quartz 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99

Commisar said:


> It would probably be a solar quartz
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


Plenty of solar quartz divers in their catalogue already.


----------



## Commisar

MrDisco99 said:


> Plenty of solar quartz divers in their catalogue already.


But none with the classic shape 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## percysmith

Davekaye90 said:


> That's MUCH easier to do than making a true GMT movement, which is why those movements barely exist below around $4K. Swatch has one. Kenissi has one.


Swatch has three, in the sense that there is a Powermatic 80 true GMT (ETA C07.661), the co-axial true GMT they put on the Omega Aqua Terra GMT (Calibre 8605) and another on the Planet Ocean GMT (Calibre 8906).

Grand Seiko has two, Spring Drive GMT (9S86) and Hi-Beat GMT (9S66) are true GMTs.


----------



## Davekaye90

percysmith said:


> Swatch has three, in the sense that there is a Powermatic 80 true GMT (ETA C07.661), the co-axial true GMT they put on the Omega Aqua Terra GMT (Calibre 8605) and another on the Planet Ocean GMT (Calibre 8906).
> 
> Grand Seiko has two, Spring Drive GMT (9S86) and Hi-Beat GMT (9S66) are true GMTs.


I was specifically referring to "sub $4K" true GMTs which I mentioned in the post. Obviously there's a lot more than that, I hear Rolex has a pretty famous one. The most intriguing one for me is Ball's because I don't know what exactly they did to make it. It's not a GMT version of their in-house Cal 7309 and I'm pretty sure it's not Kenissi's movement that Tudor, Breitling, and Norqain are using. 

Ball calls their RR1205-C a "module" which suggests that it's piggybacked onto a presumably ETA/Sellita base caliber, but I can't find any info on exactly what that is.


----------



## percysmith

Davekaye90 said:


> I was specifically referring to "sub $4K" true GMTs which I mentioned in the post. Obviously there's a lot more than that, I hear Rolex has a pretty famous one. The most intriguing one for me is Ball's because I don't know what exactly they did to make it. It's not a GMT version of their in-house Cal 7309 and I'm pretty sure it's not Kenissi's movement that Tudor, Breitling, and Norqain are using.
> 
> Ball calls their RR1205-C a "module" which suggests that it's piggybacked onto a presumably ETA/Sellita base caliber, but I can't find any info on exactly what that is.


13.8mm...very interesting https://shop.ballwatch.ch/en/eiiihh

I’m a bit wary of Ball. I have to wear bracelet due to dermatological conditions and climate. But Railmaster Marine GMT didn’t articulate enough for me.

Also it's running late Ball Engineer III Hurricane Hunters GMT . Withholding further comment til I see it:


----------



## tentimestwenty

Citizen has a sub $500 200m eco-drive GMT traveller that is great. Seiko should switch to solar quartz for its sub $500 watches too, sprinkle in a few SK5 automatics.



Commisar said:


> It would probably be a solar quartz
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fmc000

yonsson said:


> We all have experiences like that. I’ll never buy a JLC again. My point I was that SEIKO overdoes most things, especially when it comes to WR.


Indeed. I'll never touch a Vacheron Constantin with a ten foot pole. Horrible experience, +45sec/day and no watchmakers were able to fix it.


----------



## percysmith

fmc000 said:


> Indeed. I'll never touch a Vacheron Constantin with a ten foot pole. Horrible experience, +45sec/day and no watchmakers were able to fix it.


My 33084 is >+30spd....


----------



## krayzie

Archangel FX said:


> That is a beautiful 8L watch, and would make a nice diver’s watch with a couple of changes. 20 bar rating as is…


The old Landmaster was much easier to wear than MM300 due to the much lighter weight matte titanium one piece case and seemingly lower profile.

This was as close to a Sinn tool like watch as I could find from Seiko.

They should consider revamping this line again. I didn't really like the look of the last bullhead ones.


----------



## jmnav

john_marston said:


> Although $1000~$2500 MSRP is a bit of an awkward place for the Swiss too, imo. 1700 you're still getting off the shelve stuff and what I perceive as mostly Chinese manufacturing, even the movements. I don't find Swiss particularly appealing until you go ~$3k and up (from Omega Tudor IWC etc).
> 
> I like German brands in this price class, though. Stowa, Sinn, Nomos, etc.


1700 is Longines territory. I sorrily would get a Hydroconquest or a Flagship over this "faux king seiko" any day of the week.


----------



## jmnav

Xhantos said:


> Of course you can like accurate mechanical watches (I do), but someone else might like watches with red dials. What I say is, today in 2022, *both of these have equal weight and validity* (from an objective point of view). If we were living in the 60s, and we needed watches as tools then accuracy would be more important point of concern than the dial color.


So given I don't know of any fan or mediocre timekeepers...

A mediocre timekeeper with red dial will be fine for red dial fans.
A good timekeeper with white dial will be fine for accurate mechanical fans.
A good timekeeper with red dial will be fine for accurate mechanical fans AND red dial fans.

Exactly because you wrote in bold "*both of these have equal weight and validity"*, the argument you made is the exact opposite of what you wanted to make.


----------



## Xhantos

jmnav said:


> So given I don't know of any fan or mediocre timekeepers...
> 
> A mediocre timekeeper with red dial will be fine for red dial fans.
> A good timekeeper with white dial will be fine for accurate mechanical fans.
> A good timekeeper with red dial will be fine for accurate mechanical fans AND red dial fans.
> 
> Exactly because you wrote in bold "both of these have equal weight and validity", the argument you made* is the exact opposite of what you wanted to make*.


Obviously I disagree, I think I expressed my point quite well. My point was: today, it is not correct to say/believe accuracy is more important than any other trait of a watch (for example the dial color) on the basis that accuracy is related to main function of a watch.



> A good timekeeper with red dial will be fine for accurate mechanical fans AND red dial fans.


If there were only two traits of a watch and they had 2 possible values each (timekeeping good/bad, dial color red/white) then why should this not be true? OK maybe there are red dial haters out there and...  Anyway, thank you for letting me clarify my point.


----------



## JJ312

Any idea when Seiko will release their 2022 catalog with the new models?? Think we can expect it this month still?


----------



## SKYWATCH007

JJ312 said:


> Any idea when Seiko will release their 2022 catalog with the new models?? Think we can expect it this month still?


They just released a few pieces. It was mostly pre-existing models with new dial colours/variations.


----------



## johnMcKlane

That new white dial is awesome !!


----------



## valuewatchguy

johnMcKlane said:


> That new white dial is awesome !!


what white dial?


----------



## johnMcKlane

valuewatchguy said:


> what white dial?











SEIKO WATCH | Always one step ahead of the rest.


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com




check bottom page


----------



## Tanker G1

johnMcKlane said:


> SEIKO WATCH | Always one step ahead of the rest.
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check bottom page


Still don't know what you're referencing.


----------



## Xerxes300

johnMcKlane said:


> That new white dial is awesome !!


you mean this?


----------



## redhed18

Guys he means this…


----------



## johnMcKlane

Seiko Announces Three New Prospex Save The Ocean Special Edition Dive Watches | aBlogtoWatch


Although the first Seiko diver debuted on the market in 1965, the Japanese giant’s dive watches really built their reputation for durability and accuracy when it was chosen to supply the Japanese Antarctic Research Expedition from 1966 to 1969. Seiko’s dive watch lines have been closely...



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## krayzie

The Seiko Paper Crunch saving the ocean out of the waste basket one piece at a time.


----------



## Tanker G1

The new dials are nice but nowadays when I see 6R in a $1k watch I'm finding it way too easy to ignore. Seiko just keeps polishing that turd.


----------



## Davekaye90

Tanker G1 said:


> The new dials are nice but nowadays when I see 6R in a $1k watch I'm finding it way too easy to ignore. Seiko just keeps polishing that turd.


What bugs me is that while the dials are certainly nice looking, I feel like _quality _is worse than before. Why do these $1K+ dials have painted on lume like a Turtle does? Why aren't they deep filled like the MM200 and 6RMAS were, which would make them MUCH brighter and look better? Stamping isn't cheap enough? Gotta further cheap out Seiko? The 63MAS is "ok" in terms of lume compared to my lousy Zodiacs and terrible Squale, but those are an extremely low bar. Anything with a good application of C3 or BGW9 like an Aquis would annihilate it. 

Just waiting for the MM300 to get the little blobs painted on its markers. The Uemura did, so clearly Seiko thinks that's acceptable in a $3000+ watch.


----------



## JRMARTINS

Davekaye90 said:


> What bugs me is that while the dials are certainly nice looking, I feel like _quality _is worse than before. Why do these $1K+ dials have painted on lume like a Turtle does? Why aren't they deep filled like the MM200 and 6RMAS were, which would make them MUCH brighter and look better? Stamping isn't cheap enough? Gotta further cheap out Seiko? The 63MAS is "ok" in terms of lume compared to my lousy Zodiacs and terrible Squale, but those are an extremely low bar. Anything with a good application of C3 or BGW9 like an Aquis would annihilate it.
> 
> Just waiting for the MM300 to get the little blobs painted on its markers. The Uemura did, so clearly Seiko thinks that's acceptable in a $3000+ watch.


What's a 6rmas and 63mas? Sorry


Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GirchyGirchy

JRMARTINS said:


> What's a 6rmas and 63mas? Sorry


63MAS = SPB14X series of watches...like the SPB143, 149, etc.
6RMAS = SPB05X series that came out just after the SLA017.


----------



## valuewatchguy

JRMARTINS said:


> What's a 6rmas and 63mas? Sorry
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk



If you are familiar with the 62MAS and the SLA017 Reissue from 2017 (see below) this uses the higher end 8L35 movennt 










Seiko a couple of years ago Seiko made a modern reinterpretation of the 62MAS. One example is the SPB143 (Seen below next to the OG) and it uses Seiko's 6R35 movement. 

Hence the monicker as a way to decribe all variants of the reinterpretation models 6RMAS (referring to the 1st two characters of the movement) or 63MAS referencing the 3 in the 35 of the last two characters of the movement.


----------



## c-hero

AlvaroVitali said:


> King Turtle SRPH41 Limited Edition, "Samurai Black", available only in Singapore, Hong Kong, Macau, Malaysia and Brunei.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022
> 
> 
> Seiko presenta un'edizione limitata per il mercato europeo (+Israele, Turchia e Sud Africa) del King Samurai. Dedicato alla forze navali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it



I was able to find one for sale and picked it up. I like it but the one thing I would change is the cyclops. I prefer not having one and think my gold turtle looks better without the cyclops.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Looks much different here. The orange strap is nice imo!

Just trying to decide which one is more versatile...


----------



## aznsk8s87

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Looks much different here. The orange strap is nice imo!
> 
> Just trying to decide which one is more versatile...


Normal stainless finish will always be more versatile than the black PVD.


----------



## Davekaye90

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Looks much different here. The orange strap is nice imo!
> 
> Just trying to decide which one is more versatile...
> 
> View attachment 16498465


The orange on the bezel insert just kills this for me as a modding platform. Dial and hands can easily be changed, but you're always gonna be stuck with that orange on the insert. I'm building my own version instead using the W&S copycat case (I also prefer the black polished bevel on that as opposed to the matte/blasted that Seiko went with) and a DIY watch club bezel and insert.


----------



## playmate

Davekaye90 said:


> What bugs me is that while the dials are certainly nice looking, I feel like _quality _is worse than before. Why do these $1K+ dials have painted on lume like a Turtle does? Why aren't they deep filled like the MM200 and 6RMAS were, which would make them MUCH brighter and look better? Stamping isn't cheap enough? Gotta further cheap out Seiko? The 63MAS is "ok" in terms of lume compared to my lousy Zodiacs and terrible Squale, but those are an extremely low bar. Anything with a good application of C3 or BGW9 like an Aquis would annihilate it.
> 
> Just waiting for the MM300 to get the little blobs painted on its markers. The Uemura did, so clearly Seiko thinks that's acceptable in a $3000+ watch.


You're absolutely right. I think it's steep to pay that kind of money for painted lume. Applied markers look SO much better - and have much better lume. Below is a SPB207 I bought (and returned!) from eBay, where the painted lume application was faulty on the 2 o'clock marker. Seiko just isn't the same anymore. They can and should up their game, but I'm not really sure they will. 
In terms of movement the 6R15/35 is OK for me. I would much prefer a higher beat movement like SW200/ETA2428, but in my experience the power reserve was so low that it's kind of a hard compromise. I'm still gonna get another MM200R at some point, because I just love how this watch looks and wears.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Seiko x 500 Series Shinkansen 25th Anniversary:









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 8


Edizione limitata a 2022 esemplari dedicata alla sponsorizzazione del campionato turismo australiano (Supercars)..SRPJ01K1......Edited by Det. Briscoe




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## valuewatchguy

Deleted...


----------



## konners

valuewatchguy said:


> The first Gen Mm200 (like the great blue hole) or even the current sumo has great painted lume.
> The 63Mas and Willard-X models ushered in a lower potency formulation
> 
> View attachment 16499095


The last gen tuna also had super potent lume with it not being as strong in the new gen. To my eye at least. But I think some people took issue with it having a green hue in daylight. The lume on the current SPBs is certainly whiter in light, but not as bright a glow in dark.


----------



## valuewatchguy

konners said:


> The last gen tuna also had super potent lume with it not being as strong in the new gen. To my eye at least. But I think some people took issue with it having a green hue in daylight. The lume on the current SPBs is certainly whiter in light, but not as bright a glow in dark.


I think the green hue was what Seiko tried to eliminate. But to be fair if you read the Willard-X and 63MAs threads, very very few complaints about the lume. The complaints are usually from a vocal minority, that I was part of. No one really cares except those that knew what things used to be like.


----------



## konners

valuewatchguy said:


> I think the green hue was what Seiko tried to eliminate. But to be fair if you read the Willard-X and 63MAs threads, very very few complaints about the lume. The complaints are usually from a vocal minority, that I was part of. No one really cares except those that knew what things used to be like.


You’re probably right. Personally I’d take the brighter, greener hue in most cases. I’d say the spb lume is comparable to my SKXs and turtle. It’s perfectly serviceable as far as I’m concerned. But being into watches, especially divers’, give me lume - the brighter the better!


----------



## valuewatchguy

konners said:


> You’re probably right. Personally I’d take the brighter, greener hue in most cases. I’d say the spb lume is comparable to my SKXs and turtle. It’s perfectly serviceable as far as I’m concerned. But being into watches, especially divers’, give me lume - the brighter the better!


Yeah I recently got a 15 year old Omega that has better lume than the new Seiko formulation. I agree brighter the better!


----------



## One-Seventy

valuewatchguy said:


> I think the green hue was what Seiko tried to eliminate. But to be fair if you read the Willard-X and 63MAs threads, very very few complaints about the lume.


Yes, I don't know what the whingeing is for either. The lume brightness of my green Willard was excellent, as bright as the SPB053 that preceded it, although the actual luminescent areas were smaller, because the dial and hands were smaller . My gilt 1965 reissue had blue luminescence, which wasn't as bright. However I expected this, because the lume has been given a faux-aged look, and lume like that is just never as bright in the dark.

Also the new range of watches have the same kind of stamped and filled plots as the older model. They're not painted on.


----------



## Davekaye90

One-Seventy said:


> Yes, I don't know what the whingeing is for either. The lume brightness of my green Willard was excellent, as bright as the SPB053 that preceded it, although the actual luminescent areas were smaller, because the dial and hands were smaller . My gilt 1965 reissue had blue luminescence, which wasn't as bright. However I expected this, because the lume has been given a faux-aged look, and lume like that is just never as bright in the dark.
> 
> Also the new range of watches have the same kind of stamped and filled plots as the older model. They're not painted on.


The "whingeing" is because it's yet another thing that Seiko has let slide presumably in order to save money. I have three different 63MAS dials. The lume is mediocre at best. I have a $50 AM "Seiko" dial that has actually applied markers that are actually filled with C3, and it blows the OEM dials into the weeds. That's embarrassing. $1200 MSRP professional divers are getting destroyed by a Chinese knockoff. 

The lume is most definitely *NOT *filled on the new SPB1xx range of models. I have eyes and can see that it's not. The Willard's plots are painted just like a Turtle or Samurai. Former world class Seiko lume is now "eh, it's good enough."


----------



## One-Seventy

Davekaye90 said:


> The "whingeing" is because it's yet another thing that Seiko has let slide presumably in order to save money. I have three different 63MAS dials. The lume is mediocre at best. I have a $50 AM "Seiko" dial that has actually applied markers that are actually filled with C3, and it blows the OEM dials into the weeds. That's embarrassing. $1200 MSRP professional divers are getting destroyed by a Chinese knockoff.
> 
> The lume is most definitely *NOT *filled on the new SPB1xx range of models. I have eyes and can see that it's not. The Willard's plots are painted just like a Turtle or Samurai. Former world class Seiko lume is now "eh, it's good enough."
> 
> View attachment 16499371
> 
> 
> View attachment 16499372
> 
> 
> View attachment 16499373


Hmm. I have eyes too, and I can see that the "painted" (as you claim) lume on my Willard was as good as other Seikos i've owned in the past, which were apparently all brilliant and amazing. Sounds like you bought some duff ones; I didn't, so I'll be ignoring your experience.

Actuall it just sounds like more guerilla warfare to me - so knock yourself out. No-one else is complaining, apart from the other guerillas of course.


----------



## Tanker G1

One-Seventy said:


> it just sounds like more guerilla warfare


Lol, what?


----------



## valuewatchguy

One-Seventy said:


> Hmm. I have eyes too, and I can see that the "painted" (as you claim) lume on my Willard was as good as other Seikos i've owned in the past, which were apparently all brilliant and amazing. Sounds like you bought some duff ones; I didn't, so I'll be ignoring your experience.
> 
> Actuall it just sounds like more guerilla warfare to me - so knock yourself out. No-one else is complaining, apart from the other guerillas of course.


If you like what you have, great but there really is a difference in formula in the past couple of years. What we have is pretty good lume now. It used to be great. In my experience the Willard was epecailly weak and and the 63MAS was a bit more acceptable. The MM200 is better than either in the new formula. 

FF this video to 2:08






Commentary about lume at 5:38






and this one all about Seikos new subpar lume


----------



## Davekaye90

One-Seventy said:


> Hmm. I have eyes too, and I can see that the "painted" (as you claim) lume on my Willard was as good as other Seikos i've owned in the past, which were apparently all brilliant and amazing. Sounds like you bought some duff ones; I didn't, so I'll be ignoring your experience.
> 
> Actuall it just sounds like more guerilla warfare to me - so knock yourself out. No-one else is complaining, apart from the other guerillas of course.


Yes by all means, please make more excuses for Seiko's cheapness, and ignore blatantly obvious less potent, lower quality lume on the new models because eh, whatever. It's simply not factual that the lume on the new models is as good as the old deep filled ones. You can ignore it or pretend that's not the case, but you are factually wrong. 

I did not "buy some duff ones" unless my SPB213, 149, and 145 ALL happen to be equally duff. If so, that in itself would be a bit of an issue, would it not? But no, rather than me just happening to roll a 1 on my lume saving throw three times in a row, the reality is that these new dials are not as good as the old. 

As I said, they still beat my other Swiss divers, but that's only because those divers are '60s homages and lume was obviously a very low priority in their designs. The new Seikos are "adequate." Seiko did not used to be known in the watch community for their "adequate" lume. 

If your movements suck, your bezel action sucks, your alignment sucks, and now your lume is "meh," eventually people are going to start wondering why they are still buying Seiko divers.


----------



## One-Seventy

Well I can see this is driving you wild with rage there, davekaye90, so I'll let you burst a vessel or two whilst I go ahead and enjoy the all-night lume on my Seiko diver. I'll be enjoying it on my incoming Alpinist, too. Maybe you could have a go at the X on this one, been a while since this forum covered that one...


----------



## VincentG

The preponderance of Seiko haters on this thread actually improves my own site enjoyment overall. It provides me with a constant stream of users to add to my iggie list, thereby filtering out the yada yada from the entire site.


----------



## Tanker G1

VincentG said:


> The preponderance of Seiko haters on this thread actually improves my own site enjoyment overall. It provides me with a constant stream of users to add to my iggie list, thereby filtering out the yada yada from the entire site.


Why does questioning if a brand delivers the value that it used to make you a hater? If my favorite restaurant changes the menu, raises prices, and the food isn't as good as it used to be, am I a hater for writing a 2-star review and not going there any more? I have dozens of Seiko watches from Seiko 5 to GS. You could say I have Seiko brand loyalty, but I try my best to not be blinded by it.


----------



## VincentG

Tanker G1 said:


> Why does questioning if a brand delivers the value that it used to make you a hater? If my favorite restaurant changes the menu, raises prices, and the food isn't as good as it used to be, am I a hater for writing a 2-star review and not going there any more? I have dozens of Seiko watches from Seiko 5 to GS. You could say I have Seiko brand loyalty, but I try my best to not be blinded by it.


If new production models do not represent a good value for anyone that is of course fine, don't buy. To come on to this thread and state that your fake AM dial has better lume that your three oem dials, wth does that have to do with anything. This thread's title is
*NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches*
and you want to post criticism of watches not even being discussed and promote fake dials? Please explain how "value" enters into that?


----------



## Watchout63

Disregard


----------



## valuewatchguy

VincentG said:


> If new production models do not represent a good value for anyone that is of course fine, don't buy. To come on to this thread and state that your fake AM dial has better lume that your three oem dials, wth does that have to do with anything. This thread's title is
> *NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches*
> and you want to post criticism of watches not even being discussed and promote fake dials? Please explain how "value" enters into that?


You do realize you are yelling at the wrong person regarding the AM dials, right?


----------



## aks12r

for crying out loud - bloody re-editions / re-leases / limited editions / new lines / corporate partnerships every god damn week - and in the month when they are supposed to release the catalogue.... silence!


----------



## Tanker G1

VincentG said:


> promote fake dials?


In no way was he promoting fake dials. He used an example to illustrate that in his opinion, a new Seiko doesn't have the lume that it used to / currently should have at $1,200. I agree with his point that you seem to have missed - Seiko is cost cutting while raising prices. Not good.


----------



## Watchout63

Tanker G1 said:


> This is borderline promotion. Don't do this.



Lol, WUT?


----------



## yonsson

I’ve got a SEIKO spring release photo shoot tomorrow.


----------



## Tanker G1

Watchout63 said:


> Lol, WUT?


It's generally taboo to discuss fakes / homage alternatives in any specific brand thread.


----------



## Watchout63

Tanker G1 said:


> It's generally taboo to discuss fakes / homage alternatives in any specific brand thread.


Ahh, ok let me edit my post. thank you


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Break....Does anyone own a new KING SEIKO out there?? I'm going to check some out tomorrow my AD just got 'em in.


----------



## Davekaye90

One-Seventy said:


> Well I can see this is driving you wild with rage there, davekaye90, so I'll let you burst a vessel or two whilst I go ahead and enjoy the all-night lume on my Seiko diver. I'll be enjoying it on my incoming Alpinist, too. Maybe you could have a go at the X on this one, been a while since this forum covered that one...
> 
> 
> View attachment 16499431


Lol since when? Usually it's the rabid apologists that are driven mad, because criticism of Seikos obvious faults, and their own blindness/wilful ignorance to them, is like an attack on their own children. Seiko is a faceless conglomerate. No on there personally likes you.


----------



## yonsson

Misread


----------



## krayzie

I haven't seen the new KS anywhere here just lots of 6R Presage and 6R Hater Divers.

The only watch I've noticed finally sold at one of my local ADs recently is the KS recreation from last year.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

krayzie said:


> I haven't seen the new KS anywhere here just lots of 6R Presage and 6R Hater Divers.
> 
> The only watch I've noticed finally sold at one of my local ADs recently is the KS recreation from last year.


😂 Yea I'm excited to see them in the metal! Tbh I don't give too many f u cks about the movement. Curious about the finish and that bracelet is different (in a good way) !


----------



## krayzie

Davekaye90 said:


> Lol since when? Usually it's the rabid apologists that are driven mad, because criticism of Seikos obvious faults, and their own blindness/wilful ignorance to them, is like an attack on their own children. Seiko is a faceless conglomerate. No on there personally likes you.


It's okay he's just an old pensioner that can't handle negative criticisms.

The Seiko cost cutting has been incremental in recent years, just getting more and more obvious in recent times then gets magnified by noticeable QC issues. It's good to talk about it imo as it brings awareness.


----------



## valuewatchguy

SKYWATCH007 said:


> 😂 Yea I'm excited to see them in the metal! Tbh I don't give too many f u cks about the movement. Curious about the finish and that bracelet is different (in a good way) !


if you get wrist shots please post


----------



## SKYWATCH007

yonsson said:


> What’s new? 6R35 and higher price? Too bad if that’s the case, it was fine like it was. A very nice upgrade from the regular Turtle models (except for the cyclops).


I know what you mean about price increases. But I'm sure if you find a nice AD, they'll give a decent discount..


----------



## Davekaye90

VincentG said:


> If new production models do not represent a good value for anyone that is of course fine, don't buy. To come on to this thread and state that your fake AM dial has better lume that your three oem dials, wth does that have to do with anything. This thread's title is
> *NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches*
> and you want to post criticism of watches not even being discussed and promote fake dials? Please explain how "value" enters into that?


Please, don't act like this thread is exclusively about new and upcoming models. It goes off the rails all the time, that's why it's worth following. If it was just company press releases I would've left long ago. 

So a discussion about Seiko lume quality, and me bringing up that my $1200 Seiko pro-diver dials can't even keep up with a knock-off dial *in lume quality*, has nothing to do with anything? Alright then, chief. 

I in absolutely no way promoted the AM dial. I didn't say where I got it or who it was from or recommend that anyone go buy it. I thought it was an especially case in point example. I could point out that $1200 Seiko divers would be humiliated in lume brightness, quality, and duration by a $400 Borealis instead. The fact that it's AM makes it even worse - those dials are purposefully made on the cheap, and yet somehow, they still managed to fill their markers with generous applications of C3.


----------



## Davekaye90

Here's a JOMW style test. Left: MM200. Center: SPB149. Right: "another dial." Not a tough challenge.


----------



## konners

I’m gonna throw this one out there: all companies cut costs. It’s what they do.


----------



## GregoryD

I get with irritated with Seiko all the time, am certain their marketing department is run by a TI-82 graphing calculator and a ham sandwich, and complain that they've gone from great value for the money to very poor value for the money.

But I still love their watches.


----------



## Tanker G1

konners said:


> I’m gonna throw this one out there: all companies cut costs. It’s what they do.


Sure, lower operational costs are always aggressively pursued, but if a lesser product is being offered as a result of cost cutting, you're risking sales. I absolutely hate to use Rolex as an example, but have they ever offered a model that wasn't at least the build-quality equal to the previous? They wouldn't dare.

My wife used to like Coach purses. After some broken zippers, straps, and other assorted QC issues she says she's done with Coach. "I'll just buy a purse at Walmart if this is what I'm gonna get."


----------



## konners

Tanker G1 said:


> Sure, lower operational costs are always aggressively pursued, but if a lesser product is being offered as a result of cost cutting, you're risking sales. I absolutely hate to use Rolex as an example, but have they ever offered a model that wasn't at least the build-quality equal to the previous? They wouldn't dare.
> 
> My wife used to like Coach purses. After some broken zippers, straps, and other assorted QC issues she says she's done with Coach. "I'll just buy a purse at Walmart if this is what I'm gonna get."


Totally. And if this happens enough, maybe Seiko will up its game - I live in hope!


----------



## One-Seventy

If there was ever a time for this old chestnut...


----------



## Tanker G1

"Mama Seiko can do no wrong. Saying otherwise is guerilla warfare."
- One-Seventy, 2022


----------



## Davekaye90

Tanker G1 said:


> Sure, lower operational costs are always aggressively pursued, but if a lesser product is being offered as a result of cost cutting, you're risking sales. I absolutely hate to use Rolex as an example, but have they ever offered a model that wasn't at least the build-quality equal to the previous? They wouldn't dare.
> 
> My wife used to like Coach purses. After some broken zippers, straps, and other assorted QC issues she says she's done with Coach. "I'll just buy a purse at Walmart if this is what I'm gonna get."


Exactly. Look at all of the watches that were re-introduced with 4R35 replacing 6R15, and the price either stayed comparable or went up. (Cocktail time, etc). Imagine if Rolex introduced a new movement in the DJ, and power reserve and accuracy went _down _over the outgoing model. 

My first automatic was a Seiko SKX. I want to like them, and the MM200R and 63MAS cases _are _impressive compared to comparable Swiss rivals. But it's getting increasingly hard to deal with all of the "that's just Seiko being Seiko" issues.


----------



## Davekaye90

I should also say that, as time goes on, watches like these just keep getting better. Seiko can only make so many compromises and cut so many costs before the differences really start disappearing, and there's just that two thousand dollar price difference left.


----------



## john_marston

I noticed my $150 Steeldive had better lume than the $1200 SPB14x. Was disappointed. That said, the Seiko lume did last surprisingly long, longer than the Steeldive. So not as ‘wow’ but at least more consistent.

I think Seiko still offer great value if you look in the right places.


----------



## 6L35

Desk diving doesn't need much lume.


----------



## just3pieces

6L35 said:


> Desk diving doesn't need much lume.


True! These lume discussions seems like first world problems 😄 just be happy if you can afford a 1000$ watch and enjoy the design, probably the most important reason you bought it.
Today i will rock my grey willard on this matching crown and buckle chevron:


----------



## Davekaye90

just3pieces said:


> True! These lume discussions seems like first world problems 😄 just be happy if you can afford a 1000$ watch and enjoy the design, probably the most important reason you bought it.
> Today i will rock my grey willard on this matching crown and buckle chevron:
> View attachment 16500796


To be clear, if lume was a huge priority I wouldn't own an Oris D65, two Zodiac SSWs, or a Squale 50ATM. The Squale in particular is terrible. All of those were design based purchases. The criticism here isn't that I need world class lume for cave diving. It's that MM200R is more expensive than MM200, and the lume is worse, and the markers are worse. That has nothing to do with the size of the markers. They're just lower quality, both in design and application.

That shouldn't be happening. There used to be a substantial step up going from the mid-grade stuff to the upper models in terms of the marker quality, and now that's gone. They're now basically all the same until you hit MM300 level. "Spend more, get less" is not progression. It's not even stagnation, it's regression, and that shouldn't be glossed over just because the watch otherwise looks cool.

The SumoMAS in 2015 was about where the SPB1xx models are in terms of price. Its markers look gorgeous, like the SBDX001's. Imagine how much better the new models would look if they had markers like that.


----------



## Davekaye90

I also don't buy the "Seiko needed a new formula because the old lume was too yellow" argument for a second. Seiko has a lumibrite formula that looks as crisp white as BGW9 does and glows green. They used it on Transocean and SARB059, and it works very well.


----------



## aks12r

if you need lume all night - get something with tritium and stop arguing about luminous paint with a limited lumination time? It's not as if anyone here is unaware of the limitations of lume paint .
as for decreasing quality - rolex's chromalight was crap when if first came out - has come along in leaps and bounds since then - i expect the same with the new seiko formula.
just watch out for snipers🤦‍♂️ you'll be lit up like the Eiffel Tower until dawn


----------



## One-Seventy

just3pieces said:


> True! These lume discussions seems like first world problems 😄 just be happy if you can afford a 1000$ watch and enjoy the design, probably the most important reason you bought it.
> Today i will rock my grey willard on this matching crown and buckle chevron:
> View attachment 16500796


Great choice of matching strap and I love that dial treatment!


----------



## john_marston

6L35 said:


> Desk diving doesn't need much lume.


No, and you also don’t need to spend $1200 to get a good dive watch. But when you do, you expect good lume, especially when they are marketed as ‘professional’.


----------



## SkxRobbie

I love Seiko watches old and new.
I am looking forward to seeing the NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches on this thread.
I am also interested in reading your opinions on the NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches on this thread.


----------



## BRAUN XXIII

Frankly I can't manage to keep pace with the rapid price increment even for production models over the past 3 years. As some pointed out, the general QC has worsened and it's disappointing. This brand still adopts the spamming strategy with large variety of colors, dial designs and LEs. The KS LE has been the most recent joke seiko plays with its fanboys (I was a fanboy once). Honestly, I still find many nice designs still but I can't make myself jump into getting these newer seikos thanks to the unrealistic price points, potential QC issues, and better alternatives.


----------



## VincentG

aks12r said:


> if you need lume all night - get something with tritium and stop arguing about luminous paint with a limited lumination time? It's not as if anyone here is unaware of the limitations of lume paint .
> as for decreasing quality - rolex's chromalight was crap when if first came out - has come along in leaps and bounds since then - i expect the same with the new seiko formula.
> just watch out for snipers🤦‍♂️ you'll be lit up like the Eiffel Tower until dawn
> View attachment 16500899
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16500898


As long as you do not mind the watch losing all its lume in 15 years, this Marathon glowed like a torch when new, after 5 years you could notice a real difference and after 10 it was pretty much done. My 10yo Gen 1 Sumo still glows like a torch when charged and in vintage watches the "money" is in the dial, so if you are buying short tern utility you cannot do better, but in the long term it is not a real solution.


----------



## Pilotguy89

I for one appreciate all of these discussions. I was on the edge of paying $1000+ for a new Seiko diver but I’ll stick with my SKX’s and Turtles for now. Maybe a design will make me feel I must part with my hard earned money but all of these issues are important to me. 

Come on Seiko-raise the bar and bring some stellar new designs out please and thank you. 

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35

john_marston said:


> No, and you also don’t need to spend $1200 to get a good dive watch. But when you do, you expect good lume, especially when they are marketed as ‘professional’.


And then you go down with your diving computer and another one as backup. Meanwhile your weak lumed Seiko diver glows good enough to see it in all conditions under water, but you wear an additional Citizen or a (insert chinese microbrand that homages every watch here) just in case.


----------



## valuewatchguy

just3pieces said:


> True! These lume discussions seems like first world problems 😄 just be happy if you can afford a 1000$ watch and enjoy the design, probably the most important reason you bought it.


You're right that we are debating very unimportant things in the grand scheme of life and the world. But unless we bring these things to light how does it get better? This is an enthusiast forum and an even more niche enthusiast group for a particular brand. People are here willingly and because they care about Seiko products. Some more some less. Some are happy just that it looks good. But very few of people here would consider their Willard/MM200/Turtle equal to a Fossil, Rotary, or Guess (that all make great looking watches) becaue ultimately the purchase decision wasn't based on a singular metric. Other things matter. We are discussing those other things in light of what Seiko used to offer and what the rest of the industry is currently offering. 

glad your like your Willard. That particular model is probably my favorite. But as long as people are civil I see nothing wrong with the discussion. Especially Seiko has decided to take a break from their waterfall like tradition of watch releases in March. 

But to get back on topic, here is a new release that very few will care about 

*SEIKO × JR WEST 25TH ANNIVERSARY JR 500 KODAMA MADE IN JAPAN LIMITED EDITION*


----------



## mconlonx

valuewatchguy said:


> You're right that we are debating very unimportant things in the grand scheme of life and the world. But unless we bring these things to light how does it get better? This is an enthusiast forum and an even more niche enthusiast group for a particular brand. People are here willingly and because they care about Seiko products. Some more some less. Some are happy just that it looks good. But very few of people here would consider their Willard/MM200/Turtle equal to a Fossil, Rotary, or Guess (that all make great looking watches) becaue ultimately the purchase decision wasn't based on a singular metric. Other things matter. We are discussing those other things in light of what Seiko used to offer and what the rest of the industry is currently offering.
> 
> glad your like your Willard. That particular model is probably my favorite. But as long as people are civil I see nothing wrong with the discussion. Especially Seiko has decided to take a break from their waterfall like tradition of watch releases in March.
> 
> But to get back on topic, here is a new release that very few will care about
> 
> *SEIKO × JR WEST 25TH ANNIVERSARY JR 500 KODAMA MADE IN JAPAN LIMITED EDITION*


We've been watching YT channel Kuga's Travel a bit, so I very much appreciate this release... even if it's probably nothing I'd buy. 

Anyone know what watch Kuga wears? I'm thinking Casio or Citizen chrono, but I've never really got a good enough look to ID it for sure.


----------



## yonsson

From today’s photo shoot. These are all the new models I’m allowed to show at the moment, they look nice IRL but it’s not very exciting to just see new dials of existing models.

There are lots of nice new models coming this spring though, so stay tuned.


----------



## just3pieces

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16501747
> View attachment 16501748
> 
> View attachment 16501751
> 
> View attachment 16501750
> 
> View attachment 16501749
> 
> From today’s photo shoot. These are all the new models I’m allowed to show at the moment, they look nice IRL but it’s not very exciting to just see new dials of existing models.
> 
> There are lots of nice new models coming this spring though, so stay tuned.


Cool pics! 🥶🥶🥶 are new monsters coming?


----------



## Davekaye90

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16501747
> View attachment 16501748
> 
> View attachment 16501751
> 
> View attachment 16501750
> 
> View attachment 16501749
> 
> From today’s photo shoot. These are all the new models I’m allowed to show at the moment, they look nice IRL but it’s not very exciting to just see new dials of existing models.
> 
> There are lots of nice new models coming this spring though, so stay tuned.


An odd design choice I've noticed - this new ice blue MM200R doesn't have the MM200R handset that all of the other references have used. It has the same hands as the 63MAS and Willard. I wonder why they did that here?


----------



## Galaga

GregoryD said:


> I get with irritated with Seiko all the time, am certain their marketing department is run by a TI-82 graphing calculator and a ham sandwich, and complain that they've gone from great value for the money to very poor value for the money.
> 
> But I still love their watches.


That’s why they can exploit you.


----------



## yonsson

just3pieces said:


> Cool pics! 🥶🥶🥶 are new monsters coming?


----------



## Galaga

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16501747
> View attachment 16501748
> 
> View attachment 16501751
> 
> View attachment 16501750
> 
> View attachment 16501749
> 
> From today’s photo shoot. These are all the new models I’m allowed to show at the moment, they look nice IRL but it’s not very exciting to just see new dials of existing models.
> 
> There are lots of nice new models coming this spring though, so stay tuned.


Flat black dial, green bezel would be nice.


----------



## valuewatchguy

a new model would be nice.... I mean new new not new color


----------



## playmate

yonsson said:


> From today’s photo shoot. These are all the new models I’m allowed to show at the moment, they look nice IRL but it’s not very exciting to just see new dials of existing models.
> 
> There are lots of nice new models coming this spring though, so stay tuned.


Can you give us a hint on how long we have to wait? 🙃🙃🙃
Great photos BTW. This release is not for me and certainly not the new MM200 I was hoping for. But it's nice to see how Seiko is implementing the textured dials.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

valuewatchguy said:


> if you get wrist shots please post


Here they are. The first is the grey dial. The grey and silver are almost identical in person, the only main difference would be the silver has a sunburst. The second is the brown dial which looks almost black inside the AD. 

Overall impressions: 

Fairly light and comfortable. For reference, I have about a 6.5" wrist. The bracelet is really comfortable and articulates nicely. 

The lugs were probably my favourite feature. Even though it's only 37mm, it has a nice presence. The thickness is also nice (even though I remember some people complained about it). I would say it "feels" similar to the newer 38mm Alpinist re-issues (ie. the ginza case style). I realize they're different, but just in terms of wrist presence. The ginza would be a hair heavier/thicker but if someone needed a comparison. 

I was fairly impressed with the overall package and the straps for the configurator were also on hand. Each one is $195CAD and are in my third photo. I do agree with @yonsson that they're a bit on the higher end in terms of pricing. For the Canadians out there, the MSRP is $2195.




























ps pardon the ****ty pics and reflection.


----------



## tuffode

The new King Seiko's look great, but I would prefer to own a vintage HI-BEAT model which could be picked up for less than the new one.


----------



## johnMcKlane

I wish more white birch looking dial diver !


----------



## yonsson

playmate said:


> Can you give us a hint on how long we have to wait? 🙃🙃🙃
> Great photos BTW. This release is not for me and certainly not the new MM200 I was hoping for. But it's nice to see how Seiko is implementing the textured dials.


It’s the same schedule as always. Display in March, shipment to stores during the summer. I don’t know if there will be more press releases before they hit the stores. Not all models get their own press release.


----------



## FDY789

Hate to say it but Seiko's lume just isn't the same anymore.


----------



## yonsson

Forgot this one. 
SPB303 - Sharp edge Presage series.


----------



## yonsson

FDY789 said:


> Hate to say it but Seiko's lume just isn't the same anymore.


Well, actually… it’s the exactly same formula. 
They just apply it differently. But there are different versions used of course.


----------



## Davekaye90

FDY789 said:


> Hate to say it but Seiko's lume just isn't the same anymore.


It went from excellent to average. Uemura is a bit above average. The rest of the SLA watches don't have the painted on blobs.....at least not yet.


----------



## Saswatch

tuffode said:


> The new King Seiko's look great, but I would prefer to own a vintage HI-BEAT model which could be picked up for less than the new one.


Don’t forget to include servicing costs and lack or WR into the equation for vintage watches.


----------



## yonsson

Saswatch said:


> Don’t forget to include servicing costs and lack or WR into the equation for vintage watches.


Not an issue if you have connections. A none certified service won’t cost much.


----------



## Xhantos

yonsson said:


> Not an issue if you have connections. A none certified service won’t cost much.


I, for one, don't have such connections.


----------



## Bostok

Xhantos said:


> I, for one, don't have such connections.


Me neither and I prefer it like this (new model with a guarantee)


----------



## Saswatch

yonsson said:


> Not an issue if you have connections. A none certified service won’t cost much.


My servicing costs ranged from $250 to $500 for some of my vintage KS/GS and none of them included WR guarantees. I love the older designs from the 70s so that's a hidden cost I've come to accept.

Unfortunately I don't have the connections you do so each watch took anywhere from 30 days to 6 months to get fully serviced.


----------



## h_zee13

Davekaye90 said:


> An odd design choice I've noticed - this new ice blue MM200R doesn't have the MM200R handset that all of the other references have used. It has the same hands as the 63MAS and Willard. I wonder why they did that here?


Good catch. Now that I look at the previous MM200R models, the hands just look weird 
Definitely a good change IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyouloved

I thought this was really cool. Incredible collection of monsters and a background on how it got that nickname! Straight from the creator


----------



## Davekaye90

h_zee13 said:


> Good catch. Now that I look at the previous MM200R models, the hands just look weird
> Definitely a good change IMO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've actually had both sets in my MM200R mod. Started with 63MAS and then went to MM200R. I prefer the latter, they're larger and I think fit with the chunkier design of the watch as opposed to 63MAS.


----------



## h_zee13

Davekaye90 said:


> I've actually had both sets in my MM200R mod. Started with 63MAS and then went to MM200R. I prefer the latter, they're larger and I think fit with the chunkier design of the watch as opposed to 63MAS.
> 
> View attachment 16504023


Oh nice. I would have to see it person to judge I guess. Love the 63mas mod you got there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

Davekaye90 said:


> It went from excellent to average. Uemura is a bit above average. The rest of the SLA watches don't have the painted on blobs.....at least not yet.


Well the lume strength people are complaining about basically just went back to how my old SBBN007 was. Not an issue if you also carry a Surefire in the pocket lol!

Looks like this lume is done by machine like my old Landmaster Kinetic, and not hand painted like my old MM300 SBDX001 cuz it looks too perfect albeit kinda shallow filled. Funny how they don't match up the new bare triangle bezel pip style with this finish.

It seems like Seiko always improve upon something while having to compensate with something else. As if their budget is strictly the same all this time.

Anyway these days if you want an applied Seiko logo you gotta buy an Epson and not SII, and not the cheap stuff. Gotta pay to play.


----------



## Tanker G1

krayzie said:


> Gotta pay to play.


Few of the lume arguments over the last couple days are really about lume. It's just a proxy for the pay more, get less path Seiko seems to be taking. I don't have issue paying thousands of dollars for a Seiko, if that Seiko delivers value commensurate with the price. For me personally, that ship sailed when 6R-powered watches went north of $800 street price. Now add lume that, effectiveness aside, looks like shiny melted plastic and frequent QC issues while pushing street prices even higher. Hell no. 

I no longer entertain the possibility of buying a new Seiko between $500 and $2,000. Seiko's been getting the last laugh however, as I've climbed the ladder using the 'gotta pay to play' philosophy. Problem is, they're playing the same game at the SLA level using the 8L35. It's spec'd at -10/+15 and the last one I got is running like a turd at +13. That's a $3,000 Seiko running within spec at +13.  

Now the 8L35 is in SLAs offered at $4,600 msrp. Sure, they have beautiful EBS cases but wait until they add the EBS bracelet to it and ask $6,000. They'll crash through the 'it ain't worth that' barrier just like they have with the 6R.


----------



## Davekaye90

krayzie said:


> Well the lume strength people are complaining about basically just went back to how my old SBBN007 was. Not an issue if you also carry a Surefire in the pocket lol!
> 
> Looks like this lume is done by machine like my old Landmaster Kinetic, and not hand painted like my old MM300 SBDX001 cuz it looks too perfect albeit kinda shallow filled. Funny how they don't match up the new bare triangle bezel pip style with this finish.
> 
> It seems like Seiko always improve upon something while having to compensate with something else. As if their budget is strictly the same all this time.
> 
> Anyway these days if you want an applied Seiko logo you gotta buy an Epson and not SII, and not the cheap stuff. Gotta pay to play.


Yeah I believe the MM300 went to machine lume with the SBDX017 followup. I had one of those dials and it definitely didn't look like the original MM300 dial. Interestingly, I can't say for sure, but I think the SumoMAS dial may have been hand painted. It sorta looks that way, and I saw in a review that there were issues with uneven lume paint, which I think generally doesn't happen with the machined ones, or at least you don't hear about it.


----------



## BRAUN XXIII

Tanker G1 said:


> Few of the lume arguments over the last couple days are really about lume. It's just a proxy for the pay more, get less path Seiko seems to be taking. I don't have issue paying thousands of dollars for a Seiko, if that Seiko delivers value commensurate with the price. For me personally, that ship sailed when 6R-powered watches went north of $800 street price. Now add lume that, effectiveness aside, looks like shiny melted plastic and frequent QC issues while pushing street prices even higher. Hell no.
> 
> I no longer entertain the possibility of buying a new Seiko between $500 and $2,000. Seiko's been getting the last laugh however, as I've climbed the ladder using the 'gotta pay to play' philosophy. Problem is, they're playing the same game at the SLA level using the 8L35. It's spec'd at -10/+15 and the last one I got is running like a turd at +13. That's a $3,000 Seiko running within spec at +13.
> 
> Now the 8L35 is in SLAs offered at $4,600 msrp. Sure, they have beautiful EBS cases but wait until they add the EBS bracelet to it and ask $6,000. They'll crash through the 'it ain't worth that' barrier just like they have with the 6R.


So so so freaking true. Not all would agree especially those newcomers. I miss the old seiko era.


----------



## HiroNakamoron

Upcoming 5kx gmts? 🤔
📷: davidluong6012


----------



## just3pieces

HiroNakamoron said:


> Upcoming 5kx gmts? 🤔
> View attachment 16505134
> View attachment 16505137


Sick!!! 🤯🤯🤯👍👍👍


----------



## ahonobaka

^The 5KX GMT's are legit. I'm most likely buying the one that's Halloween themed


----------



## Davekaye90

HiroNakamoron said:


> Upcoming 5kx gmts? 🤔
> 📷: davidluong6012
> View attachment 16505134
> View attachment 16505137


Now that is interesting. Assuming 4R34 works like 6R64 and is a traveler rather than caller GMT movement, this would be a _big _deal. If it's a caller style it's still cool, but would be competing with a lot of entry-level micros using the SW-330.


----------



## FDY789

BRAUN XXIII said:


> So so so freaking true. Not all would agree especially those newcomers. I miss the old seiko era.


The old Seiko era is long gone, unfortunately. Those were the real bang for your buck watches. SARB/SARG JDMs... sheeeeesh paying 300-400USD for 6r15s!


----------



## Galaga

Davekaye90 said:


> I've actually had both sets in my MM200R mod. Started with 63MAS and then went to MM200R. I prefer the latter, they're larger and I think fit with the chunkier design of the watch as opposed to 63MAS.
> 
> View attachment 16504023


The watch on the right looks like a Kermit. Lighting or did you mod it?


----------



## BRAUN XXIII

Really interesting to know a new 4R movement is coming. Hopefully it is similar to other 4R movements, which are also produced by SII and made available to the market.


----------



## Davekaye90

Galaga said:


> The watch on the right looks like a Kermit. Lighting or did you mod it?


It's modded - SPB213 with a 149 dial in it. The current second hand is from the 143, but I'm going to be putting the 213's blue hand back in.


----------



## SkxRobbie

FDY789 said:


> The old Seiko era is long gone, unfortunately. Those were the real bang for your buck watches. SARB/SARG JDMs... sheeeeesh paying 300-400USD for 6r15s!


Do you think that the constant banging of the 'Safire crystal, solid end link, hacking hand winding, milled clasp' drum has led us down this path? Were we not better off with 1st Gen Monsters, 5's and SKX watches selling for cheap on the internet while hunting for the infamous JDM 'secret' models?


----------



## SkxRobbie

Could a tech minded member explain of there some way that the 4R34 will use the day complication to fashion a gmt function so as to keep the costs down or am I talking gibberish? Also PLEASE Seiko make a gmt diver with a standard dive bezel and that 24 hour chapter ring!!!!!


----------



## konners

SkxRobbie said:


> Could a tech minded member explain of there some way that the 4R34 will use the day complication to fashion a gmt function so as to keep the costs down or am I talking gibberish? Also PLEASE Seiko make a gmt diver with a standard dive bezel and that 24 hour chapter ring!!!!!


An SKX with GMT? Yes please!


----------



## Watchyouloved

HiroNakamoron said:


> Upcoming 5kx gmts? 🤔
> 📷: davidluong6012
> View attachment 16505134
> View attachment 16505137


Wow that’s so awesome! Now we will have a legit budget Pepsi gmt instead of so many people (mostly non watch) confusing the skx with Pepsi and jubilee for a Rolex now they’ll have an even tougher time 😂😂😂 the fans of that watch will finally have a nice affordable alternative!


----------



## Watchyouloved

Maybe we will get a green monster too? 🤔


----------



## Saswatch

Watchyouloved said:


> Maybe we will get a green monster too? 🤔


If the marketing department do their homework, they could sell handily in Boston and the NE region.


----------



## john_marston

I think <$500 Seiko is still fantastic value (500-2000 is indeed meh). And they've been significantly stepping up their designs since this shift upmarket. You gotta hunt more for a deal but overall I prefer new Seiko.

Their pricing isn't as sharp anymore. But honestly, 90% of watches Seiko put out in the 90s-00s-mid10s were mediocre/boring AF anyway imo. They started to get a bad rep.


----------



## yonsson

SkxRobbie said:


> Could a tech minded member explain of there some way that the 4R34 will use the day complication to fashion a gmt function so as to keep the costs down or am I talking gibberish? Also PLEASE Seiko make a gmt diver with a standard dive bezel and that 24 hour chapter ring!!!!!


Being a Seiko5 I’d bet a million bucks that the 24hr hand is a slave to the hourhand but with a 24hrs gearing instead of 12hrs. It would be impossible to make a true GMT with an independent GMT hand at this price range.


----------



## One-Seventy

yonsson said:


> Being a Seiko5 I’d bet a million bucks that the 24hr hand is a slave to the hourhand but with a 24hrs gearing instead of 12hrs. It would be impossible to make a true GMT with an independent GMT hand at this price range.


So basically the same as the original, presumably "false", Rolex GMT-Master .


----------



## SkxRobbie

One-Seventy said:


> So basically the same as the original, presumably "false", Rolex GMT-Master .


That would explain the rotating 24hr bezel but not the 24 hour chapter ring?


----------



## rime_floe

yonsson said:


> Being a Seiko5 I’d bet a million bucks that the 24hr hand is a slave to the hourhand but with a 24hrs gearing instead of 12hrs. It would be impossible to make a true GMT with an independent GMT hand at this price range.





yonsson said:


> SEIKO can do a lot if they’d like to. They could also do Seiko5s with GMT…. If they wanted to.


Looks like you spoke it into existence. We all thank you.

Out of genuine curiosity and admitting a lack of understanding, what would preclude Seiko from making a "true" GMT at this price point (understanding there has to be a reason no one does it)? Seems like the material cost would be slightly higher with additional components, and the cost to develop a movement is not negligible. But for example, if they're selling a Seiko 5 Sports GMT for ~$500 with a movement of similar quality, just the added complication, to the Seiko 5 Sports divers they are selling for ~$300, it seems to me that a company as large as Seiko would be able to industrialize a new movement for that kind of added cost. Given the market for "true" GMT watches, ~$500 seems to me like a decent balance of the exclusivity of the complication with the quality of a 4R movement. And honestly, if you look at companies that sell "true" GMTs alongside similarly cased dive watches, the price difference (Mido ~34%, Omega ~22%, Tudor ~7%, Rolex ~4%) between the movements is negligible for the added complication.


----------



## edotkim

yonsson said:


> Being a Seiko5 I’d bet a million bucks that the 24hr hand is a slave to the hourhand but with a 24hrs gearing instead of 12hrs. It would be impossible to make a true GMT with an independent GMT hand at this price range.


Ah, that makes a ton of sense!



SkxRobbie said:


> That would explain the rotating 24hr bezel but not the 24 hour chapter ring?


The 24-hour chapter ring will serve as the _fixed_ 24-hour markers for the 24-hour hand. Since, as yonsson hypothesizes, the 24-hour hand will likely be slaved to the hour hand, you can think of the chapter ring as an AM/PM indicator for the primary hour hand—let's call this local time.

It's by turning the bezel and offsetting it from your local time that you'd be able to track a second time zone, a la the OG Rolex GMT-Master—just like @One-Seventy observed. It's when the 24-hour scale on the bezel is offset from your local time that the fixed 24-hour scale on the dial becomes useful. In other words, you continue to have a fixed indication of AM/PM for your local time, even when the 24-hour scale on the bezel is offset significantly from your local time.

Does this make sense?


----------



## Nayche

Really excited to see these new GMT 5KX’s. If they’re dropping with ceramic bezel inserts and sapphire crystals I do wonder about the price point, especially as these are still part of the Seiko 5 linage. Will they be priced similarly to some of the Prospex range? (turtle, samurai etc)


----------



## Davekaye90

SkxRobbie said:


> Could a tech minded member explain of there some way that the 4R34 will use the day complication to fashion a gmt function so as to keep the costs down or am I talking gibberish? Also PLEASE Seiko make a gmt diver with a standard dive bezel and that 24 hour chapter ring!!!!!


There's basically three possibilities. 1 - As has been speculated already, the 24-hour hand is not independent at all, and acts as a giant AM/PM indicator with the bezel allowing for multiple time zone tracking. 

2 - This new movement is a variant of 4R36. At crown position one, turning the crown forwards is quick-set for the date, and turning it backwards either advances the 24-hour hand forward (more likely) or the 12-hour hand forward (less likely) making it a quasi-jump hour similar to the Alpina and FC GMT watches. 

3 - it functions like a 3Hz version of 6R64, with bi-directional local time adjustment at position one, time set at position two, and no quick-set date. 

Also, while you could very easily swap on a dive time bezel as there's hardly a shortage of them available for SKX/5KX, if it does indeed work like #1, that wouldn't be very useful. Unlike a compass bezel which is _completely _useless for anything but its intended role, a 24-hour bezel would work perfectly well as dive timer, by turning the "24" on the bezel to whatever point you want to start timing. It's not fully indexed of course, but plenty of dedicated diver watches don't have that either.


----------



## SkxRobbie

edotkim said:


> Ah, that makes a ton of sense!
> 
> 
> 
> The 24-hour chapter ring will serve as the _fixed_ 24-hour markers for the 24-hour hand. Since, as yonsson hypothesizes, the 24-hour hand will likely be slaved to the hour hand, you can think of the chapter ring as an AM/PM indicator for the primary hour hand—let's call this local time.
> 
> It's by turning the bezel and offsetting it from your local time that you'd be able to track a second time zone, a la the OG Rolex GMT-Master—just like @One-Seventy observed. It's when the 24-hour scale on the bezel is offset from your local time that the fixed 24-hour scale on the dial becomes useful. In other words, you continue to have a fixed indication of AM/PM for your local time, even when the 24-hour scale on the bezel is offset significantly from your local time.
> 
> Does this make sense?


It does 
Thanks


----------



## SkxRobbie

Davekaye90 said:


> There's basically three possibilities. 1 - As has been speculated already, the 24-hour hand is not independent at all, and acts as a giant AM/PM indicator with the bezel allowing for multiple time zone tracking.
> 
> 2 - This new movement is a variant of 4R36. At crown position one, turning the crown forwards is quick-set for the date, and turning it backwards either advances the 24-hour hand forward (more likely) or the 12-hour hand forward (less likely) making it a quasi-jump hour similar to the Alpina and FC GMT watches.
> 
> 3 - it functions like a 3Hz version of 6R64, with bi-directional local time adjustment at position one, time set at position two, and no quick-set date.
> 
> Also, while you could very easily swap on a dive time bezel as there's hardly a shortage of them available for SKX/5KX, if it does indeed work like #1, that wouldn't be very useful. Unlike a compass bezel which is _completely _useless for anything but its intended role, a 24-hour bezel would work perfectly well as dive timer, by turning the "24" on the bezel to whatever point you want to start timing. It's not fully indexed of course, but plenty of dedicated diver watches don't have that either.


It’s exciting either way thanks


----------



## Watchyouloved

Alright guys I got a couple of general questions here. @yonsson please chime in as you prob have knowledge to these questions:

1) will the gmt 5’s have the same exact case as the 5 sport diver style watches? Even thickness? even gmt Rolex is thinner than the Subs despite using the same case shape etc.

2) why are gmt’s based off of divers? Is it just cost cutting? I don’t see why a traveler’s watch should have big thick lume plots and also be so thick and have the same hands/bezel as a hardcore professional sport watch. Just seems a bit odd.

3) one could argue they are professional sports watches as they’re just glorified adventure or field watches but that’s not true (usually with much less WR than their diver lookalike counterparts) and why would a field or adventure watch have a diver style case and markers? Again just odd lol

4) lastly this is just an argument that the only watches which should carry “professional” status should be divers or chronos maybe a few others but I don’t see how a GMT is considered professional…at exactly what sport?

P.S. I love GMT’s !! Haha but I still don’t get them 100% clearly so please advise people


----------



## badgerracer

Davekaye90 said:


> Also, while you could very easily swap on a dive time bezel as there's hardly a shortage of them available for SKX/5KX, if it does indeed work like #1, that wouldn't be very useful. Unlike a compass bezel which is _completely _useless for anything but its intended role, a 24-hour bezel would work perfectly well as dive timer, by turning the "24" on the bezel to whatever point you want to start timing. It's not fully indexed of course, but plenty of dedicated diver watches don't have that either.


This really depends on if it stays as a 120 click bezel or if they reduce it to 48 or 24 click. If they are making an entirely new movement for these I imagine they could retool the bezel pretty easily. I am really hoping for a 24 click bi-directional bezel, but we’ll see when it comes out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyouloved

On a side note I’m pretty sure the GMT’s will have the same WR as the 5 sport dive style watches. Except in this category the 100m will actually suit it lol


----------



## Watchyouloved

I can see future seiko collabs using the GMT platform !!


----------



## Watchyouloved

ahonobaka said:


> ^The 5KX GMT's are legit. I'm most likely buying the one that's Halloween themed


Will there be a Pepsi theme too?! I promise I won’t tell anyone haha need the red GMT hand !!


----------



## Saswatch

Watchyouloved said:


> Alright guys I got a couple of general questions here. @yonsson please chime in as you prob have knowledge to these questions:
> 
> 1) will the gmt 5’s have the same exact case as the 5 sport diver style watches? Even thickness? even gmt Rolex is thinner than the Subs despite using the same case shape etc.
> 
> 2) why are gmt’s based off of divers? Is it just cost cutting? I don’t see why a traveler’s watch should have big thick lume plots and also be so thick and have the same hands/bezel as a hardcore professional sport watch. Just seems a bit odd.
> 
> 3) one could argue they are professional sports watches as they’re just glorified adventure or field watches but that’s not true (usually with much less WR than their diver lookalike counterparts) and why would a field or adventure watch have a diver style case and markers? Again just odd lol
> 
> 4) lastly this is just an argument that the only watches which should carry “professional” status should be divers or chronos maybe a few others but I don’t see how a GMT is considered professional…at exactly what sport?
> 
> P.S. I love GMT’s !! Haha but I still don’t get them 100% clearly so please advise people


1. Seiko 5KX cases are all the same. Cost cutting move but also a way for people to buy different variations without having to go to a modder. Should expect the 5KX GMT to be no different. NamokiMods has a thin caseback that reduces the case to under 13mm.

2. Rotating bezel with 24 hour markers will allow a person to set additional time zones. Marc from LongIslandWatch made a YT video on it if I recall.

3. "They" as in the "5KX" model? You can still go diving with a 100m WR watch. Plenty of professional dive watches in the olden days were rated to 100m.

4. You lost me with "professional" ...

GMT watches can track a second timezone (or third if it has a rotating bezel) with a strong distinction between a caller vs a traveler. Which GMT watches do you own? Just a matter of playing with it and you'll get it.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Saswatch said:


> 1. Seiko 5KX cases are all the same. Cost cutting move but also a way for people to buy different variations without having to go to a modder. Should expect the 5KX GMT to be no different. NamokiMods has a thin caseback that reduces the case to under 13mm.
> 
> 2. Rotating bezel with 24 hour markers will allow a person to set additional time zones. Marc from LongIslandWatch made a YT video on it if I recall.
> 
> 3. "They" as in the "5KX" model? You can still go diving with a 100m WR watch. Plenty of professional dive watches in the olden days were rated to 100m.
> 
> 4. You lost me with "professional" ...
> 
> GMT watches can track a second timezone (or third if it has a rotating bezel) with a strong distinction between a caller vs a traveler. Which GMT watches do you own? Just a matter of playing with it and you'll get it.


Gotcha, but I still don’t get why they have the be based upon divers watches? The grand seiko gmt’s are more dressy looking and have thin markers which have lume at the tips but I don’t get why a GMT would need thick lume plots like divers?

as far as the professional thing goes, idk ask Rolex! I don’t understand it myself lol


----------



## Watchyouloved

imagine they start pumping stuff out like this 🤤


----------



## Saswatch

Watchyouloved said:


> Gotcha, but I still don’t get why they have the be based upon divers watches? The grand seiko gmt’s are more dressy looking and have thin markers which have lume at the tips but I don’t get why a GMT would need thick lume plots like divers?
> as far as the professional thing goes, idk ask Rolex! I don’t understand it myself lol


The rotating bezel allows for a 3rd timezone tracking. Marc from LI has a YT video on it from a few years back.




Watchyouloved said:


> View attachment 16506444
> 
> imagine they start pumping stuff out like this 🤤


This is a 12 hour bezel so it can track a 2nd timezone without the need for a GMT hand. The regular hour hand is based on a 12 hour dial hence the 12 hour bezel. A GMT hand goes on a 24 hour scale.


----------



## Watchout63

Saswatch said:


> This is a 12 hour bezel so it can track a 2nd timezone without the need for a GMT hand. The regular hour hand is based on a 12 hour dial hence the 12 hour bezel. A GMT hand goes on a 24 hour scale.


I think I'm leaning toward this method more now than the additional GMT hand cluttering up the dial.


----------



## yonsson

Seiko5 never uses sapphire crystals or sapphire/ceramic bezel inlays. That would erase the entire point of keeping Seiko5 a cheap line of watches.


----------



## Watchyouloved

yonsson said:


> Seiko5 never uses sapphire crystals or sapphire/ceramic bezel inlays. That would erase the entire point of keeping Seiko5 a cheap line of watches.


Yeah exactly I’m imagining it’ll be $750+ range and maybe they’re prepping for an skx remake in that price range with those features this time around.


----------



## yonsson

Watchyouloved said:


> Yeah exactly I’m imagining it’ll be $750+ range and maybe they’re prepping for an skx remake in that price range with those features this time around.


I want a thin SLA skx 😂


----------



## Nayche

yonsson said:


> Seiko5 never uses sapphire crystals or sapphire/ceramic bezel inlays. That would erase the entire point of keeping Seiko5 a cheap line of watches.


The leak suggests that exactly what we’ll be getting, hence my point about the pricing structure for these releases, and how they tie in against prospex divers with inferior spec barring WR differences.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tanker G1 said:


> Few of the lume arguments over the last couple days are really about lume. It's just a proxy for the pay more, get less path Seiko seems to be taking. I don't have issue paying thousands of dollars for a Seiko, if that Seiko delivers value commensurate with the price. For me personally, that ship sailed when 6R-powered watches went north of $800 street price. Now add lume that, effectiveness aside, looks like shiny melted plastic and frequent QC issues while pushing street prices even higher. Hell no.
> 
> I no longer entertain the possibility of buying a new Seiko between $500 and $2,000. Seiko's been getting the last laugh however, as I've climbed the ladder using the 'gotta pay to play' philosophy. Problem is, they're playing the same game at the SLA level using the 8L35. It's spec'd at -10/+15 and the last one I got is running like a turd at +13. That's a $3,000 Seiko running within spec at +13.
> 
> Now the 8L35 is in SLAs offered at $4,600 msrp. Sure, they have beautiful EBS cases but wait until they add the EBS bracelet to it and ask $6,000. They'll crash through the 'it ain't worth that' barrier just like they have with the 6R.


The lume issue is minor but one additional gripe for sure. And it's hit or miss not universal. Tuna lume is just as good or better than before and the new MM300 lume is way better than the SBDX001 hand painted blobs. Though the hand painted blobs had a nicer look to it when unlumed. 



















The rise in price of Seiko/GS has actually caused me to look at other brands. I've always had 10 or fewer watches at one time but there was a time that 9 out of10 were Seiko or GS. I have owned most of every Seiko diver at some point and sometimes owned them more than once. I have had more than my share of GS, enough to appreciate what they offer. But I have slowly shifted away from Seiko and GS because of the price increases and looked at other brands. I now have only 2 Seiko/GS and am actively working on getting down to one. Some of the other brands I own are terrific and am very glad that I have opened my eyes to what else it out there. So that is a good thing that came from the price hikes. Seiko/GS is still my favorite brand but like you I am more judicous when making a purchase of one of their models now and that same range you identified is mostly a no-buy zone for me as well. Too many other options. 

The whole watch (luxury goods) market is crazy right now. For the most part I think the price hikes lacking QC corrrections and better movements will catch up to Seiko at some point. Much of their recent hype is driven by newbies to Seiko. That's good for all us that new people are discovering this brand. At some point they will also muture in their expectations and also see what we are seeing. Lastly as long as ADs are able offer 25% discounts on relatively popular models, Seiko will continue to occupy a value segment of the market ...albeit at a higher level than they previously were at. GS has started the process of ending AD Discounts....well they are starting to put pressure on dealers to stop. I can also see a time when they focus more on their boutique sales rather than ADs. 

As you can see this was mostly just an excuse to share some pics of older seikos! 

But just so the haters who will remind me that this is a new and upcoming seiko thread! ....... here is a little nugget though GS related. 

Plus9Time has a fantastic GS Database that you should check out!






Plus9Time Grand Seiko Database — Plus9Time







www.plus9time.com





Looking for a Spring Drive watch with a Titanium case and a blue dial? Did you know there are 12 different watches that fit that criteria? 

Check out the database its cool! Lots of other cool Seiko-nerd stuff there too, like back catalogs of Seiko.....interested in a birth year watch, go see what was offered in 1983!


----------



## FDY789

SkxRobbie said:


> Do you think that the constant banging of the 'Safire crystal, solid end link, hacking hand winding, milled clasp' drum has led us down this path? Were we not better off with 1st Gen Monsters, 5's and SKX watches selling for cheap on the internet while hunting for the infamous JDM 'secret' models?


I think it's just Seiko trying to go upmarket. They had to discontinue those bang for your buck models because they're introducing these higher end/priced new models. Who's gonna buy those 5KXs if we can still find SKXs at $200? New MM300s? I'd rather get the SBDX017 for $2000. Oh well.


----------



## RJS296

yonsson said:


> I want a thin SLA skx 😂


Do you think Seiko will release more of the 62mas SLA type reissues? I've got an SLA037 and am finding the caseback a bit protruding. I am considering a swap with an 043 or another but if more might come out maybe I'll wait.


----------



## VincentG

RJS296 said:


> Do you think Seiko will release more of the 62mas SLA type reissues? I've got an SLA037 and am finding the caseback a bit protruding. I am considering a swap with an 043 or another but if more might come out maybe I'll wait.


you could always switch to a thinner caseback losing depth rating, the threads are all the same m30, most say it is a 1.2mm difference


----------



## RJS296

VincentG said:


> you could always switch to a thinner caseback losing depth rating, the threads are all the same m30, most say it is a 1.2mm difference


Interesting. Which caseback would I go for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG

RJS296 said:


> Interesting. Which caseback would I go for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would try 1st a crystaltimes "thin" case back, yobockies may have one too idk


----------



## krayzie

RJS296 said:


> Do you think Seiko will release more of the 62mas SLA type reissues? I've got an SLA037 and am finding the caseback a bit protruding. I am considering a swap with an 043 or another but if more might come out maybe I'll wait.


I think they will as they gotta keep milking that case, but mostly again just limited editions if I would take a guess. The SLA037 is really rather thick as if SLA017 isn't thick already. If they could get it down to like SLA033 that would be great, but I'm sure they won't change a thing.

The Beams one is nice with that funny looking caseback.


----------



## leidai5

Wow...I was expecting more 6R64 based GMTs but not this new 4R34. Anyone have any more information about this movement? Will it have traveler or office GMT functionality? This could be a game changer for affordable mechanical GMTs. 

Anyone have any insight on how long before Seiko releases a movement for sale to other manufacturers? So when they developed the 4R35, how long was it before they made it available as the NH35? Wondering when they will do this with the 6R64. If and when they do it would definitely open up the flood gates for affordable microbrand traveler GMTs. I'm sure I'm not the only one looking forward to that.



HiroNakamoron said:


> Upcoming 5kx gmts? 🤔
> 📷: davidluong6012
> View attachment 16505134
> View attachment 16505137


----------



## edotkim

Watchyouloved said:


> 2) why are gmt’s based off of divers? Is it just cost cutting? I don’t see why a traveler’s watch should have big thick lume plots and also be so thick and have the same hands/bezel as a hardcore professional sport watch. Just seems a bit odd.
> 
> 3) one could argue they are professional sports watches as they’re just glorified adventure or field watches but that’s not true (usually with much less WR than their diver lookalike counterparts) and why would a field or adventure watch have a diver style case and markers? Again just odd lol
> 
> 4) lastly this is just an argument that the only watches which should carry “professional” status should be divers or chronos maybe a few others but I don’t see how a GMT is considered professional…at exactly what sport?


*Regarding why GMT watches seem to be based on dive watches, it's actually the other way around.* In the late 1920s, a remarkable man named Phillip Van Horn Weems came up with the idea of a watch with a rotating bezel to aid in aerial navigation, or avigation, as he called it. According to this excellent article at The Spring Bar, the first watch built on Weems's concepts was introduced in 1930 (Weems was granted a patent for the concept of a watch with a rotating bezel in 1935) and eventually commercialized by Longines.

*So, the rotating bezel that's now associated with dive watches actually originated on pilot's watches.* It took nearly two decades before Blancpain, Rolex, and Zodiac applied the concept to dive watches by way of references released in 1953. Coincidentally, 1953 is also the year that Glycine introduced the first dual-time watch, which, like the Rolex GMT-Master that followed it by a year, offered the ability to track a second time zone via a rotating bezel with 24-hour markers.

In a nutshell, multi-time zone watches aren't based on dive watches; rather, the rotating bezel that's become synonymous with dive watches is based on an innovation introduced in pilot's watches.

*As to why many multi-time zone watches feature lume*, the original concept was to enable long-haul pilots to track time in both UTC, which is the time reference used for all aviation, and a secondary time zone, such as the local time at their departure or arrival destination. Since a cockpit can be a dark environment, lume was a very useful feature, and this has carried through to today.

Regarding thickness, for most of its history, the Rolex GMT-Master was a svelte watch. The original ref. 6542 had a case that was only 11mm thick (the watch, including its beefy plexiglass "crystal" was 12.7mm thick, but it wears much more like an 11mm thick watch). Today's GMT-Master II is actually thinner at 12mm including its sapphire crystal and, though it wears much larger than the OG, it's still a millimeter thinner than today's Submariner and 1.5mm thinner than the SKX/5KX.

And there are other thin, elegant, multi-time zone watches on the market today, such as the phenomenal Grand Seiko SGBN00X series or the handsome Farer Lander collection, just to name two. So, if you don't want a dive watch vibe in your multi-time zone watch, you have a pretty good range of options available to you.

*Finally, as to your question on why a multi-time zone watch would be given a "professional" designation*, as noted above, they were originally created for pilots, and pilots certainly are professionals.

Hope this helps!


----------



## leidai5

I think you're probably right about this. It just wouldn't fit within the Seiko 5 price range to have an office GMT, let alone a "true" (traveler) GMT complication.



yonsson said:


> Being a Seiko5 I’d bet a million bucks that the 24hr hand is a slave to the hourhand but with a 24hrs gearing instead of 12hrs. It would be impossible to make a true GMT with an independent GMT hand at this price range.


----------



## Watchyouloved

edotkim said:


> *Regarding why GMT watches seem to be based on dive watches, it's actually the other way around.* In the late 1920s, a remarkable man named Phillip Van Horn Weems came up with the idea of a watch with a rotating bezel to aid in aerial navigation, or avigation, as he called it. According to this excellent article at The Spring Bar, the first watch built on Weems's concepts was introduced in 1930 (Weems was granted a patent for the concept of a watch with a rotating bezel in 1935) and eventually commercialized by Longines.
> 
> *So, the rotating bezel that's now associated with dive watches actually originated on pilot's watches.* It took nearly two decades before Blancpain, Rolex, and Zodiac applied the concept to dive watches by way of references released in 1953. Coincidentally, 1953 is also the year that Glycine introduced the first dual-time watch, which, like the Rolex GMT-Master that followed it by a year, offered the ability to track a second time zone via a rotating bezel with 24-hour markers.
> 
> In a nutshell, multi-time zone watches aren't based on dive watches; rather, the rotating bezel that's become synonymous with dive watches is based on an innovation introduced in pilot's watches.
> 
> *As to why many multi-time zone watches feature lume*, the original concept was to enable long-haul pilots to track time in both UTC, which is the time reference used for all aviation, and a secondary time zone, such as the local time at their departure or arrival destination. Since a cockpit can be a dark environment, lume was a very useful feature, and this has carried through to today.
> 
> Regarding thickness, for most of its history, the Rolex GMT-Master was a svelte watch. The original ref. 6542 had a case that was only 11mm thick (the watch, including its beefy plexiglass "crystal" was 12.7mm thick, but it wears much more like an 11mm thick watch). Today's GMT-Master II is actually thinner at 12mm including its sapphire crystal and, though it wears much larger than the OG, it's still a millimeter thinner than today's Submariner and 1.5mm thinner than the SKX/5KX.
> 
> And there are other thin, elegant, multi-time zone watches on the market today, such as the phenomenal Grand Seiko SGBN00X series or the handsome Farer Lander collection, just to name two. So, if you don't want a dive watch vibe in your multi-time zone watch, you have a pretty good range of options available to you.
> 
> *Finally, as to your question on why a multi-time zone watch would be given a "professional" designation*, as noted above, they were originally created for pilots, and pilots certainly are professionals.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Awesome info! Thank you so much that was the most helpful and thoughtful response which I’ve ever received !!

very well made explanation and now I’m even more excited for this new seiko GMT

finally a budget gmt master II


----------



## percysmith

6R64 seems to be GMT module added to 6R20 Seiko 6R64 movement (also see comments Introducing: The Seiko Presage Sharp Edged GMTs (Live Pics))

4R34: I don't think 4R35/4R36 can be modded this way - either the day of week function is changed to an office GMT hand akin to Hangzhou 6460 does to ETA 2836 clones, or as mentioned, it is a mere AM/PM hand like GMT-Master I (or certain variants of ST19).


----------



## yonsson

RJS296 said:


> Do you think Seiko will release more of the 62mas SLA type reissues? I've got an SLA037 and am finding the caseback a bit protruding. I am considering a swap with an 043 or another but if more might come out maybe I'll wait.


I think they’ll keep make new models but I have no idea, I’m guessing. I’m surprised they haven’t released a non limited standard version of the SLA017 already.

I would also make sure another caseback actually fits before I made an order. The SLA017 has a special construction with double gaskets inside the caseback.


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchyouloved said:


> Alright guys I got a couple of general questions here. @yonsson please chime in as you prob have knowledge to these questions:
> 
> 1) will the gmt 5’s have the same exact case as the 5 sport diver style watches? Even thickness? even gmt Rolex is thinner than the Subs despite using the same case shape etc.


That seems highly unlikely. Even if everything else is the same, the post height _must _be taller because there's a fourth hand there. That extra height has to go somewhere. Monta's Triumph and Atlas are a great example. Exact same case, same WR, one is a 3-hander and the other is a caller GMT. Monta bent the GMT hand to minimize extra thickness as much as they possibly could. The SW-330 movement is about a half mm thicker than the SW-300 three hand movement, and sure enough, the Atlas is about a half mm thicker than the Triumph. 

GMT Master II is a 10ATM watch. Submariner is 30ATM. That's how they're doing that. WR goes up, thickness goes up with it.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

just3pieces said:


> Sick!!! 🤯🤯🤯👍👍👍


Might be the first Seiko I've bought in many moons. I think it is a good move on their part.


----------



## VincentG

yonsson said:


> I think they’ll keep make new models but I have no idea, I’m guessing. I’m surprised they haven’t released a non limited standard version of the SLA017 already.
> 
> I would also make sure another caseback actually fits before I made an order. The SLA017 has a special construction with double gaskets inside the caseback.
> View attachment 16507371
> 
> View attachment 16507370


Priced at $14 I would just take the gamble as I don't know who would be able to confirm anything. Here is the list of cases that it fits

*Seiko divers 200M* 0020 case type SKX007 SKX009 SKX011 SKX171 SKX173 SKX175 SKXA35 SKX401K
*Our Cases* – CT700 CT702 CT705 CT706 CT707 CT708 CT709 CT712 CT713 CT714 CT715 CT716 CT717 CT718
*SRP Turtles – *All
*Mid-Size 200M* – SKX013 SKX015
6309-7040 6309-7049 6309-7290 6309-729A 6309-729B 6306-7000 6306-7001
All New and Old Samurai models
Vintage 150M 6306 6309 7002 – All variants


----------



## valuewatchguy

RJS296 said:


> Do you think Seiko will release more of the 62mas SLA type reissues? I've got an SLA037 and am finding the caseback a bit protruding. I am considering a swap with an 043 or another but if more might come out maybe I'll wait.


If they do I’ll probably sell my SLA017 at that point. I liked the truly LE aspect that it had for a few years.


----------



## MrDisco99

leidai5 said:


> Anyone have any insight on how long before Seiko releases a movement for sale to other manufacturers? So when they developed the 4R35, how long was it before they made it available as the NH35? Wondering when they will do this with the 6R64. If and when they do it would definitely open up the flood gates for affordable microbrand traveler GMTs. I'm sure I'm not the only one looking forward to that.


I think they are being very selective about making new movements available through TMI going forward. They still don't have a TMI version of the 6R35 and that's been a few years now.


----------



## Davekaye90

MrDisco99 said:


> I think they are being very selective about making new movements available through TMI going forward. They still don't have a TMI version of the 6R35 and that's been a few years now.


Yeah it seems like they mainly want to sell 4R based movements commercially now. You can get pretty much all of the variations of 4R, but there's no commercial 6R35, or 6R21/27, only the older 6R20. I'm guessing there won't be an NE64 either.


----------



## Watchyouloved

I wonder what kind of dials the new GMT’s will have. Sunburst, matte, or glossy. Maybe even a meteorite dial 😮


----------



## yonsson

VincentG said:


> Priced at $14 I would just take the gamble as I don't know who would be able to confirm anything. Here is the list of cases that it fits
> 
> *Seiko divers 200M* 0020 case type SKX007 SKX009 SKX011 SKX171 SKX173 SKX175 SKXA35 SKX401K
> *Our Cases* – CT700 CT702 CT705 CT706 CT707 CT708 CT709 CT712 CT713 CT714 CT715 CT716 CT717 CT718
> *SRP Turtles – *All
> *Mid-Size 200M* – SKX013 SKX015
> 6309-7040 6309-7049 6309-7290 6309-729A 6309-729B 6306-7000 6306-7001
> All New and Old Samurai models
> Vintage 150M 6306 6309 7002 – All variants


It still needs a specific caseback unless you are OK with the inner gasket floating around inside. It’s not the same caseback as the skx-case. I wouldn’t take that risk at this price point.


----------



## Mmpaste

SkxRobbie said:


> Do you think that the constant banging of the 'Safire crystal, solid end link, hacking hand winding, milled clasp' drum has led us down this path? Were we not better off with 1st Gen Monsters, 5's and SKX watches selling for cheap on the internet while hunting for the infamous JDM 'secret' models?


Definitely some of that! The old "careful what you wish for" strikes again. I was happy with Hardlex and hollow end link; alum inserts and even 5 shields. There were aftermarket parts to rectify all of these "shortcomings" if one felt the need.


----------



## Davekaye90

yonsson said:


> It still needs a specific caseback unless you are OK with the inner gasket floating around inside. It’s not the same caseback as the skx-case. I wouldn’t take that risk at this price point.


Yeah a diver with an effective water resistance of zero seems kinda pointless. That's assuming the movement ring even fits. NH35 and 7S26 casebacks for example are not interchangeable, and those _are _for the same case.


----------



## SkxRobbie

Mmpaste said:


> Definitely some of that! The old "careful what you wish for" strikes again. I was happy with Hardlex and hollow end link; alum inserts and even 5 shields. There were aftermarket parts to rectify all of these "shortcomings" if one felt the need.


I kinda miss those days.


----------



## ozkanhoslan

FDY789 said:


> I think it's just Seiko trying to go upmarket. They had to discontinue those bang for your buck models because they're introducing these higher end/priced new models. Who's gonna buy those 5KXs if we can still find SKXs at $200? New MM300s? I'd rather get the SBDX017 for $2000. Oh well.


totally agree. that's an outcome of the smart watch hype. sale stats demonstrate that mainly low segment watches and quartz movements are affected badly after smart watches become to be a major player in the market. therefore, seiko and tissot are trying to upgrade their brand value.


----------



## jmnav

valuewatchguy said:


> For the most part I think the price hikes lacking QC corrrections and better movements will catch up to Seiko at some point. Much of their recent hype is driven by newbies to Seiko.


Maybe that was the point all the way.

I mean, not even Seiko executives have a working crystal ball but, once you think of it, it can make sense as a low risk strategy.

First, kindof "eternal september": you expend your money in strategic publicity campaigns to attract new customers. They of course don't come with the "luggage" of older aficionados: they can't compare "Seiko 20 year ago to Seiko now" but just "Seiko now to [other brands] now". That can be disappointing to older supporters seeing the brand is not following optimal path for them but then, so what, as long as new customers outweight lost ones?

Then, "a bird in the hand is better than two in the bush": the goal of Seiko, like any other, is making money and the most direct path to making money is... making money, so they just rise prices. It makes sense as even those old chaps did in fact think Seiko was comparatively cheap against their competition (that was in fact a large part of its perceived value). And they do it in a non completely absurd way: even if they mildly increase prices in old references (i.e.: Sumo) the largest bite comes from new references. Add that to the "eternal september" above and Seiko now has a "low risk" strategy to see the highest price the market can bear (and if going to high, that impacts just a few references they can retire without too much noise while retaining the previous "water line" that marks how expensive they can really sell at).

Finally, you mix the two points above and you have a bunch of new customers, "uncontaminated" by past brand's history, paying the highest price the brand "deserves" as-is _and_ making more money in the process. Next, if/as needed, you start making your offer gradually technically better: better QA, better movements adjustment, even moving down already amortised movements... and those new customers will be delighted seeing "their" watches being better year by year -even accepting even increasing prices and attracting even more customers to the brand in the process.


----------



## valuewatchguy

jmnav said:


> Maybe that was the point all the way.
> 
> I mean, not even Seiko executives have a working crystal ball but, once you think of it, it can make sense as a low risk strategy.
> 
> First, kindof "eternal september": you expend your money in strategic publicity campaigns to attract new customers. They of course don't come with the "luggage" of older aficionados: they can't compare "Seiko 20 year ago to Seiko now" but just "Seiko now to [other brands] now". That can be disappointing to older supporters seeing the brand is not following optimal path for them but then, so what, as long as new customers outweight lost ones?
> 
> Then, "a bird in the hand is better than two in the bush": the goal of Seiko, like any other, is making money and the most direct path to making money is... making money, so they just rise prices. It makes sense as even those old chaps did in fact think Seiko was comparatively cheap against their competition (that was in fact a large part of its perceived value). And they do it in a non completely absurd way: even if they mildly increase prices in old references (i.e.: Sumo) the largest bite comes from new references. Add that to the "eternal september" above and Seiko now has a "low risk" strategy to see the highest price the market can bear (and if going to high, that impacts just a few references they can retire without too much noise while retaining the previous "water line" that marks how expensive they can really sell at).
> 
> Finally, you mix the two points above and you have a bunch of new customers, "uncontaminated" by past brand's history, paying the highest price the brand "deserves" as-is _and_ making more money in the process. Next, if/as needed, you start making your offer gradually technically better: better QA, better movements adjustment, even moving down already amortised movements... and those new customers will be delighted seeing "their" watches being better year by year -even accepting even increasing prices and attracting even more customers to the brand in the process.


 I think I agree with everything you wrote. Well said.


----------



## Watchyouloved

ahonobaka said:


> ^The 5KX GMT's are legit. I'm most likely buying the one that's Halloween themed


Can you tell us what other colors are coming? *Ahem, I mean what you “guess” the upcoming colors will be? 😉


----------



## Commisar

HiroNakamoron said:


> Upcoming 5kx gmts?
> : davidluong6012
> View attachment 16505134
> View attachment 16505137


Very cool.

Too bad it'll almost certainly be a "caller" GMT and not a 6R64 base.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Commisar said:


> Very cool.
> 
> Too bad it'll almost certainly be a "caller" GMT and not a 6R64 base.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


4R is the new 7s so you can draw your own conclusions.


----------



## 6L35

jmnav said:


> Maybe that was the point all the way.
> 
> I mean, not even Seiko executives have a working crystal ball but, once you think of it, it can make sense as a low risk strategy.
> 
> First, kindof "eternal september": you expend your money in strategic publicity campaigns to attract new customers. They of course don't come with the "luggage" of older aficionados: they can't compare "Seiko 20 year ago to Seiko now" but just "Seiko now to [other brands] now". That can be disappointing to older supporters seeing the brand is not following optimal path for them but then, so what, as long as new customers outweight lost ones?
> 
> Then, "a bird in the hand is better than two in the bush": the goal of Seiko, like any other, is making money and the most direct path to making money is... making money, so they just rise prices. It makes sense as even those old chaps did in fact think Seiko was comparatively cheap against their competition (that was in fact a large part of its perceived value). And they do it in a non completely absurd way: even if they mildly increase prices in old references (i.e.: Sumo) the largest bite comes from new references. Add that to the "eternal september" above and Seiko now has a "low risk" strategy to see the highest price the market can bear (and if going to high, that impacts just a few references they can retire without too much noise while retaining the previous "water line" that marks how expensive they can really sell at).
> 
> Finally, you mix the two points above and you have a bunch of new customers, "uncontaminated" by past brand's history, paying the highest price the brand "deserves" as-is _and_ making more money in the process. Next, if/as needed, you start making your offer gradually technically better: better QA, better movements adjustment, even moving down already amortised movements... and those new customers will be delighted seeing "their" watches being better year by year -even accepting even increasing prices and attracting even more customers to the brand in the process.


So Seiko is kind of blocking its nose till the old farts stop stinking?


----------



## miggy8822

jmnav said:


> Maybe that was the point all the way.
> 
> I mean, not even Seiko executives have a working crystal ball but, once you think of it, it can make sense as a low risk strategy.
> 
> First, kindof "eternal september": you expend your money in strategic publicity campaigns to attract new customers. They of course don't come with the "luggage" of older aficionados: they can't compare "Seiko 20 year ago to Seiko now" but just "Seiko now to [other brands] now". That can be disappointing to older supporters seeing the brand is not following optimal path for them but then, so what, as long as new customers outweight lost ones?
> 
> Then, "a bird in the hand is better than two in the bush": the goal of Seiko, like any other, is making money and the most direct path to making money is... making money, so they just rise prices. It makes sense as even those old chaps did in fact think Seiko was comparatively cheap against their competition (that was in fact a large part of its perceived value). And they do it in a non completely absurd way: even if they mildly increase prices in old references (i.e.: Sumo) the largest bite comes from new references. Add that to the "eternal september" above and Seiko now has a "low risk" strategy to see the highest price the market can bear (and if going to high, that impacts just a few references they can retire without too much noise while retaining the previous "water line" that marks how expensive they can really sell at).
> 
> Finally, you mix the two points above and you have a bunch of new customers, "uncontaminated" by past brand's history, paying the highest price the brand "deserves" as-is _and_ making more money in the process. Next, if/as needed, you start making your offer gradually technically better: better QA, better movements adjustment, even moving down already amortised movements... and those new customers will be delighted seeing "their" watches being better year by year -even accepting even increasing prices and attracting even more customers to the brand in the process.


Bravo

yes as much as i love old seiko, a lot of people also dont realize that perhaps it is already impossible to turn a profit in current times doing what you did in the past. Especially in light of new smart watch competition.

A lot of people think “why change? We were buying your stuff anyway.” But the truth is it maybe was not enough to sustain the companies targets and costs

BUT on the other hand…. Yes qc and regulation (or lack of it) is horrendous at 800-1500 (cad) range. I have a spb149 and its at +29 spd. Then i bought a king samurai and requested the check alignment etc. prior to shipping. It arrived with a chipped bezel after it supposedly passed additional inspection lol


----------



## FDY789

Great comments from all you guys. For us old Seiko collectors, it will just be another "remember back in the day?" story.


----------



## VincentG

4R is the new and improved 7S, hacks and handwinds and I think they are gonna run forever just like a 7S, which runs forever like a 6309, which runs forever like a....... Seiko


----------



## percysmith

VincentG said:


> 4R is the new and improved 7S, hacks and handwinds and I think they are gonna run forever just like a 7S, which runs forever like a 6309, *which runs forever like a....... Seiko*


Then the 6R15 must not be a Seiko because it went out of whack (35spd) in my and my watchmaker's hands. But when it works, I love the way it ticks and rotor movement.


----------



## percysmith

SkxRobbie said:


> Do you think that the constant banging of the 'Safire crystal, solid end link, hacking hand winding, milled clasp' drum has led us down this path? Were we not better off with 1st Gen Monsters, 5's and SKX watches selling for cheap on the internet while hunting for the infamous JDM 'secret' models?


You mean AliX or you mean Seiko? In AliX you have to add "*no date dial*" (even if still have ghost position movement) - this one is an immediate deal killer for me.


----------



## TraserH3

VincentG said:


> you could always switch to a thinner caseback losing depth rating, the threads are all the same m30, most say it is a 1.2mm difference


yes let’s just mod the sla037 likes it’s your Seiko 5


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> I think they’ll keep make new models but I have no idea, I’m guessing. I’m surprised they haven’t released a non limited standard version of the SLA017 already.
> 
> I would also make sure another caseback actually fits before I made an order. The SLA017 has a special construction with double gaskets inside the caseback.


I've read Seiko made quite an effort with the gaskets for this case especially at the front, and managed to recreate the vintage look yet drastically improved the WR.


----------



## krayzie

TraserH3 said:


> yes let’s just mod the sla037 likes it’s your Seiko 5


Install 9S85 into it as a sleeper mod.


----------



## Saswatch

HiroNakamoron said:


> Upcoming 5kx gmts? 🤔
> 📷: davidluong6012
> View attachment 16505134
> View attachment 16505137


Just doing my regular reading up on old Seikos and could this be the successor to the 6117 with hand winding and hacking?

Swap to a Turtle case and reuse the lumed bezel and now you have a modern take on the Navigator Timer 6117-8000.
















Affordable Vintage: My Journey to a Seiko Navigator Timer ref. 6117-8000 - Worn & Wound


The Seiko 6117-8000 came into my collection as a fallback of sorts—a stand in watch for another piece that had been traded away (a Seiko 6105-8000 as it happens). I’d swapped the 6105 in pursuit of a modern dive watch that I could wear more actively day-to-day without worry. I’d loved wearing...




wornandwound.com


----------



## VincentG

TraserH3 said:


> yes let’s just mod the sla037 likes it’s your Seiko 5


The OP asked to make it thinner, screwing on a dif caseback is hardly a mod and would not "alter" the watch one bit, you could simply switch it back.


----------



## yonsson

VincentG said:


> The OP asked to make it thinner, screwing on a dif caseback is hardly a mod and would not "alter" the watch one bit, you could simply switch it back.


It would alter the watch since it likely won’t fit correctly. High risk, low reward imho.


----------



## Watch19

New LE - SPB267:
















SPB267


Presage Arita Porcelain Limited Edition Presage Arita Porcelain 2022 Limited Edition. Offering the finest in Japanese mechanical watchmaking, the Presage Collection blends precision technology with superior craftsmanship and design. Inspired by the unique pale blue of a porcelain masterpiece...




seikoluxe.com


----------



## watchnc

Saswatch said:


> Just doing my regular reading up on old Seikos and could this be the successor to the 6117 with hand winding and hacking?
> 
> Swap to a Turtle case and reuse the lumed bezel and now you have a modern take on the Navigator Timer 6117-8000.
> View attachment 16511687
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Affordable Vintage: My Journey to a Seiko Navigator Timer ref. 6117-8000 - Worn & Wound
> 
> 
> The Seiko 6117-8000 came into my collection as a fallback of sorts—a stand in watch for another piece that had been traded away (a Seiko 6105-8000 as it happens). I’d swapped the 6105 in pursuit of a modern dive watch that I could wear more actively day-to-day without worry. I’d loved wearing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wornandwound.com


I like that red hand!


----------



## Xhantos

Watch19 said:


> New LE - SPB267:
> View attachment 16512518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPB267
> 
> 
> Presage Arita Porcelain Limited Edition Presage Arita Porcelain 2022 Limited Edition. Offering the finest in Japanese mechanical watchmaking, the Presage Collection blends precision technology with superior craftsmanship and design. Inspired by the unique pale blue of a porcelain masterpiece...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seikoluxe.com


This was announced on December 8th, 2021 and was to be available on January 14th, 2022. Is this new to SeikoLuxe or was there a delay in release? (SeikoLuxe site does not like my IP and forwards me to the global site because probably they are too intelligent for me).









Seiko Presage Prestige line 有田焼ダイヤル 限定モデル | セイコーウオッチ


Watches of today contain many technologies that were first developed by Seiko or technologies that are unique to Seiko.Presage has inherited over 100 years of watchmaking tradition, and ingenuity and ideas continue to be added to it to evolve it further.




www.seikowatches.com












Seiko Presage Prestige Line Arita Porcelain Dial Limited Edition | Seiko Watch Corporation


Watches of today contain many technologies that were first developed by Seiko or technologies that are unique to Seiko.Presage has inherited over 100 years of watchmaking tradition, and ingenuity and ideas continue to be added to it to evolve it further.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## valuewatchguy

Intersting Seikos

*SBTM327/329 Radio Wave Solar Titanium*

April 15,2022
*39.5 x 46 x 9.5mm *

*














*


----------



## tentimestwenty

Perfect case and spec but did they design that dial with Microsoft Word? Horrific typography and spacing on the numbers.



valuewatchguy said:


> Intersting Seikos
> 
> *SBTM327/329 Radio Wave Solar Titanium*
> 
> April 15,2022
> *39.5 x 46 x 9.5mm *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Released in 2021, the green version of the 5 Sports resin case for the Chinese market:









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 34


CITAZIONE (Il_Perozzi @ 2/12/2021, 20:24) Ciao a tutti, vi risulta questa uscita?.King Samurai in edizione limitata Europa Shu-Iro referenza




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## Disco240




----------



## percysmith

HiroNakamoron said:


> Upcoming 5kx gmts? 🤔
> 📷: davidluong6012
> View attachment 16505134
> View attachment 16505137


davidluong6012 released more


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Seiko/comments/tjszpo


__
http://instagr.am/p/CbY7lANLLJd/

Dial markings 4R34- (or 4R54-) / DOA4 R? ?


----------



## percysmith

percysmith said:


> davidluong6012 released more
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Seiko/comments/tjszpo
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CbY7lANLLJd/
> 
> Dial markings 4R34- (or 4R54-) / DOA4 R? ?


Comment: looks like day of week is repurposed to provide GMT hand.

The leak already reduced my curiosity. The only factors I have left to see is whether it jumps every hour (like Hangzhou 6460) or half hour (like ETA 2893-2), or will it free set (like DG3804), and how much height would GMT add to the already considerable height of 13.4mm (a mm, at least).


----------



## inray

This SEIKO obsession with hardlex crystal when even the cheapest Chinese watches come with sapphire...


----------



## Xhantos

inray said:


> This SEIKO obsession with hardlex crystal when even the cheapest Chinese watches come with sapphire...


There is nothing wrong with high quality hardlex. Actually it has less reflection if sapphire does not have AR coating. I haven't yet managed to scratch one of my hardlex Seikos and haven't met anyone that can distinguish them from sapphire by look or feel alone.


----------



## percysmith

jmnav said:


> Maybe that was the point all the way.
> 
> I mean, not even Seiko executives have a working crystal ball but, once you think of it, it can make sense as a low risk strategy.
> 
> First, kindof "eternal september": you expend your money in strategic publicity campaigns to attract new customers. They of course don't come with the "luggage" of older aficionados: they can't compare "Seiko 20 year ago to Seiko now" but just "Seiko now to [other brands] now". That can be disappointing to older supporters seeing the brand is not following optimal path for them but then, so what, as long as new customers outweight lost ones?
> 
> Then, "a bird in the hand is better than two in the bush": the goal of Seiko, like any other, is making money and the most direct path to making money is... making money, so they just rise prices. It makes sense as even those old chaps did in fact think Seiko was comparatively cheap against their competition (that was in fact a large part of its perceived value). And they do it in a non completely absurd way: even if they mildly increase prices in old references (i.e.: Sumo) the largest bite comes from new references. Add that to the "eternal september" above and Seiko now has a "low risk" strategy to see the highest price the market can bear (and if going to high, that impacts just a few references they can retire without too much noise while retaining the previous "water line" that marks how expensive they can really sell at).
> 
> Finally, you mix the two points above and you have a bunch of new customers, "uncontaminated" by past brand's history, paying the highest price the brand "deserves" as-is _and_ making more money in the process. Next, if/as needed, you start making your offer gradually technically better: better QA, better movements adjustment, even moving down already amortised movements... and those new customers will be delighted seeing "their" watches being better year by year -even accepting even increasing prices and attracting even more customers to the brand in the process.





inray said:


> This SEIKO obsession with hardlex crystal when even the cheapest Chinese watches come with sapphire...


There's lots of new converts like me who just buy what they like. I'll go on Chrono24 and buy a SARB033 or a SBGR253 if I don't like the current model (I have a track record of not liking the current model - be it iPhones or even Omega ATs). Conversely I don't like the SKX but I like the 5KX, and also I bought the Sharp GMT as soon as they released a colour I liked. Consumers have the ability to play Wayback Machine if they feel like it.


----------



## john_marston

A $500 Seiko 5? What the hell? 



Xhantos said:


> There is nothing wrong with high quality hardlex. Actually it has less reflection if sapphire does not have AR coating. I haven't yet managed to scratch one of my hardlex Seikos and haven't met anyone that can distinguish them from sapphire by look or feel alone.


Hardlex sucks imo. I have a few Seikos with scratches on the glass. Currently looking to mod a scratched hardlex out for sapphire, though it's not a ubiquitous model like SKX with mods ready to go, so gotta do some measuring myself.. hope it works out. Also unsure about the gasket.


----------



## percysmith

john_marston said:


> A $500 Seiko 5? What the hell?
> 
> 
> 
> Hardlex sucks imo. I have a few Seikos with scratches on the glass. Currently looking to mod a scratched hardlex out for sapphire, though it's not a ubiquitous model like SKX with mods ready to go, so gotta do some measuring myself.. hope it works out. Also unsure about the gasket.


Honestly I wear my hardlex pieces as dress pieces.

I have sapphire glass pieces for beaters. Too many of them.

As dress pieces hardlex pieces tend to annoy me less - no blue tinting, no excessive reflection, no top hat (which I have a pet peeve against) for the sake of having a top hat.


----------



## Stephen90s

john_marston said:


> A $500 Seiko 5? What the hell?
> 
> 
> 
> Hardlex sucks imo. I have a few Seikos with scratches on the glass. Currently looking to mod a scratched hardlex out for sapphire, though it's not a ubiquitous model like SKX with mods ready to go, so gotta do some measuring myself.. hope it works out. Also unsure about the gasket.


Can't say that I am surprised that the retail price is around $500 TBH. With the current pricing strategy, this is like...expected. 😪 We always buy below retail anyways. That cyclops though. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## One-Seventy

inray said:


> This SEIKO obsession with hardlex crystal when even the cheapest Chinese watches come with sapphire...


Then you should get the watch from China to get your cheaper product, with everything that entails, and let your wallet do the talking 

The tricky thing with Seiko 5s, is that trying to work out what's reasonable for the price is like auditing public radio in the UK. Every broadcaster from, _and _listener of, BBC Radio 4 wants the guvmint to pay for universal healthcare, universal housing, guarantee people a citizen's income, donate hundreds of billions in aid every year, pay for all public sector pensions, top up private section pensions, cover the costs of every private-sector cock-up, pay for furlough forever, you name it. Pay for everything that people demand and taxes will have to rise to 150%. Who'se going to pay for all that? "'Not me!', said the cat."

One person wants sapphire crystal, another wants ceramic, another wants traveller GMT movement, another wants this, another that, and you want it with a J on the end... no prob, but then it's $750.


----------



## Saswatch

inray said:


> This SEIKO obsession with hardlex crystal when even the cheapest Chinese watches come with sapphire...


Can’t say if you’re aware how reflective a regular sapphire crystal. It’s similar to eye glasses without the anti-glare treatment.

About the “obsession” bit, Seiko uses underside AR-coated sapphire crystals on their $600+ watches.


----------



## BRAUN XXIII

One-Seventy said:


> Then you should get the watch from China to get your cheaper product, with everything that entails, and let your wallet do the talking
> 
> The tricky thing with Seiko 5s, is that trying to work out what's reasonable for the price is like auditing public radio in the UK. Every broadcaster from, _and _listener of, BBC Radio 4 wants the guvmint to pay for universal healthcare, universal housing, guarantee people a citizen's income, donate hundreds of billions in aid every year, pay for all public sector pensions, top up private section pensions, cover the costs of every private-sector cock-up, pay for furlough forever, you name it. Pay for everything that people demand and taxes will have to rise to 150%. Who'se going to pay for all that? "'Not me!', said the cat."
> 
> One person wants sapphire crystal, another wants ceramic, another wants traveller GMT movement, another wants this, another that, and you want it with a J on the end... no prob, but then it's $750.


He is stating a fact. The fact is that seiko is charging more. He also wants sapphire for certain cheaper models of seiko. The same applies for me too.

Not just watches but many things are made from chinese factories and everyone on the earth in some extent benefits from it. I guess seiko is probably using parts that made from chinese factories.

Not everyone is as rich, as brain-washed by branding, or gotten so used to the premium pricing in the watch collecting hobby. Please spare people like us.

Separately, I like SPB267 in #25,501, but it is made as LE. I can see the affordability dramatically going down. Why is that seiko? This is really hurting fanboys like us.


----------



## SkxRobbie

Hardlex is fine, So is the hardlex insert and the movement. I just wish that they would get over this constant recycling of the SKX Case. I love my SKX's in thier dive watch form but now I see gold 5kx and ladies 5kx and now gmt 5kx. Sieko has a huge case style inventory and yet insist on the SKX intigrated 4 oclock crown guard on with a push pull crown on a two tone gold bezel or gold ladies dress watch? 
Hopefully they will put the GMT movement in the newer '5' field watches or better yet a 200M diver with a dive bezel AND GMT chapter ring!


----------



## Davekaye90

john_marston said:


> A $500 Seiko 5? What the hell?
> 
> 
> 
> Hardlex sucks imo. I have a few Seikos with scratches on the glass. Currently looking to mod a scratched hardlex out for sapphire, though it's not a ubiquitous model like SKX with mods ready to go, so gotta do some measuring myself.. hope it works out. Also unsure about the gasket.


Check with Crystal Times, they have _a lot_ of different crystals for more obscure Seikos than the usual SKX/Turtle variety. It may also share a crystal opening size with a more common watch. For gaskets, unless you find one made for your watch, you'll be reusing the original.


----------



## VincentG

If you want sapphire on a Seiko that has hardlex, why not just wait until the crystal needs changing? You may find that the sapphire that you bought does not get installed for years on your beater watch. That has been my experience, when I bought my Gen1 Sumo I ordered a sapphire crystal for it, now years later I am planning to use that crystal in a project watch.

As for a $500 5KX there have already been several colabs in that price range. This is one that I particularly enjoy the dial architecture of, I think the msrp was closer to $600;


----------



## valuewatchguy

One-Seventy said:


> One person wants sapphire crystal, another wants ceramic, another wants traveller GMT movement, another wants this, another that, and you want it with a J on the end... no prob, but then it's $750.


If it had those features for $750 the price would feel justified. Sapphire, ceramic, traveler GMT, a little of this and a little of that …… all made in Japan! 

SOLD !!!! 

Where do I send my $750?


Edit: 
In fact, a value packed watch like that would probably put Seiko back in the good graces of us old timers who complain about the recent price increases without a corresponding increase in features and quality.


----------



## Davekaye90

SkxRobbie said:


> Hardlex is fine, So is the hardlex insert and the movement. I just wish that they would get over this constant recycling of the SKX Case. I love my SKX's in thier dive watch form but now I see gold 5kx and ladies 5kx and now gmt 5kx. Sieko has a huge case style inventory and yet insist on the SKX intigrated 4 oclock crown guard on with a push pull crown on a two tone gold bezel or gold ladies dress watch?
> Hopefully they will put the GMT movement in the newer '5' field watches or better yet a 200M diver with a dive bezel AND GMT chapter ring!


It'll be interesting to see just what changes had to be made to the SKX case to make it into a GMT. If it's just a different caseback, it'd be easy enough to swap the guts into any one of the "X to SKX" mod cases to make something completely different. The Panerai style cushion case would be pretty cool.


----------



## john_marston

One-Seventy said:


> Then you should get the watch from China to get your cheaper product, with everything that entails, and let your wallet do the talking
> 
> The tricky thing with Seiko 5s, is that trying to work out what's reasonable for the price is like auditing public radio in the UK. Every broadcaster from, _and _listener of, BBC Radio 4 wants the guvmint to pay for universal healthcare, universal housing, guarantee people a citizen's income, donate hundreds of billions in aid every year, pay for all public sector pensions, top up private section pensions, cover the costs of every private-sector cock-up, pay for furlough forever, you name it. Pay for everything that people demand and taxes will have to rise to 150%. Who'se going to pay for all that? "'Not me!', said the cat."
> 
> One person wants sapphire crystal, another wants ceramic, another wants traveller GMT movement, another wants this, another that, and you want it with a J on the end... no prob, but then it's $750.


No need to go the whole anti-welfare nonsense.

You don't even have to compare with China: You can get Swiss Made divers with ETA/SW200 & sapphire crystals for $500. A Made in China Seiko 5 at $500 is silly, unless you live in a Seiko bubble.


----------



## percysmith

VincentG said:


> If you want sapphire on a Seiko that has hardlex, why not just wait until the crystal needs changing? You may find that the sapphire that you bought does not get installed for years on your beater watch. That has been my experience, when I bought my Gen1 Sumo I ordered a sapphire crystal for it, now years later I am planning to use that crystal in a project watch.
> 
> As for a $500 5KX there have already been several colabs in that price range. This is one that I particularly enjoy the dial architecture of, I think the msrp was closer to $600;
> View attachment 16513885


Bait watch was the watch that got me looking at 5KX. I settled on the SRPD67 as I like its fume beige dial more and there's no overbearing logo on the back.


----------



## percysmith

One-Seventy said:


> Then you should get the watch from China to get your cheaper product, with everything that entails, and let your wallet do the talking
> 
> ...One person wants sapphire crystal, another wants ceramic, another wants traveller GMT movement, another wants this, another that, and you want it with a J on the end... no prob, but then it's $750.


I don't buy low-end Seiko for spec, I buy them for how they look. I have AliX (Taobao) watches on the spec side too, not many of them look as good though.


----------



## john_marston

SkxRobbie said:


> Hardlex is fine, So is the hardlex insert and the movement. I just wish that they would get over this constant recycling of the SKX Case. I love my SKX's in thier dive watch form but now I see gold 5kx and ladies 5kx and now gmt 5kx. Sieko has a huge case style inventory and yet insist on the SKX intigrated 4 oclock crown guard on with a push pull crown on a two tone gold bezel or gold ladies dress watch?
> Hopefully they will put the GMT movement in the newer '5' field watches or better yet a 200M diver with a dive bezel AND GMT chapter ring!


I agree, not a fan of the SKX case. Much prefer the 40mm bezel-less 5KX, but obviously that won't get a GMT treatment. 


Davekaye90 said:


> Check with Crystal Times, they have _a lot_ of different crystals for more obscure Seikos than the usual SKX/Turtle variety. It may also share a crystal opening size with a more common watch. For gaskets, unless you find one made for your watch, you'll be reusing the original.


Thanks! Though I thought reusing a crystal gasket ruins water resistance?


----------



## yonsson

Constantly whining…. You get an automatic GMT that looks cool for $500 (supposedly) and you start whining about sapphire? It’s not a Blancpain, it’s an entry level SEIKO. I don’t see the problem at all. I’ve had watches with sapphire that have scratched as well.

I thought this was a thread about SEIKOs and GS, not about modding and Chinese knockoffs.


----------



## One-Seventy

john_marston said:


> No need to go the whole anti-welfare nonsense.
> 
> You don't even have to compare with China: You can get Swiss Made divers with ETA/SW200 & sapphire crystals for $500. A Made in China Seiko 5 at $500 is silly, unless you live in a Seiko bubble.


The point is that saying "chinese watches have sapphire crystals" is that you have to buy a Chinese-made watch from a Chinese brand. 

Yes, you can buy an entry-level Steinhart diver for about $500 list, if you want something derivative and don't mind mail order only. A 5 Sports retails at about $300 list, and $200 is a more common street price.


----------



## scarpeitokei

That is a very nice-looking dial! I still love my very special SRPF91 (I can believe I have not worn it even once!)


----------



## john_marston

One-Seventy said:


> The point is that saying "chinese watches have sapphire crystals" is that you have to buy a Chinese-made watch from a Chinese brand.
> 
> Yes, you can buy an entry-level Steinhart diver for about $500 list, if you want something derivative and don't mind mail order only. A 5 Sports retails at about $300 list, and $200 is a more common street price.


I didn't bring up Chinese watches. I just raised a brow at $500 for a Seiko 5, vs basically any other $500 watch, especially Swiss. 

Probably price will settle well under $400, maybe even <$300. Looks cool so far but not for me.


----------



## Xerxes300

john_marston said:


> I didn't bring up Chinese watches. I just raised a brow at $500 for a Seiko 5, vs basically any other $500 watch, especially Swiss.
> 
> Probably price will settle well under $400, maybe even <$300. Looks cool so far but not for me.


People need to wake up and stop accepting, cheap bracelets, hardlex, and misalignment from $500-$5k Seiko's.

Micro's get it right, Citizen gets it right, Casio gets it right, etc, etc, etc....

i paid $400 for the new Seiko solar quartz and it has a slight misalignment and hollow end links with a stamped clasp.

i paid $300 for a 44mm European Citizen Promaster Diver, with Sapphire, it's aligned correctly, it has solid end links, the only downside is the clasp. 

it's just a sample of many....


----------



## SkxRobbie

Xerxes300 said:


> People need to wake up and stop accepting, cheap bracelets, hardlex, and misalignment from $500-$5k Seiko's.
> 
> Micro's get it right, Citizen gets it right, Casio gets it right, etc, etc, etc....


I gotta say that Micros,Casio and Citizen just dont have the secret sauce that Sieko has. Something keeps us interested?


----------



## Xerxes300

SkxRobbie said:


> I gotta say that Micros,Casio and Citizen just dont have the secret sauce that Sieko has. Something keeps us interested?


i'm not looking to convert anyone, please feel free to buy whatever you wish...


----------



## SKYWATCH007

VincentG said:


> If you want sapphire on a Seiko that has hardlex, why not just wait until the crystal needs changing? You may find that the sapphire that you bought does not get installed for years on your beater watch. That has been my experience, when I bought my Gen1 Sumo I ordered a sapphire crystal for it, now years later I am planning to use that crystal in a project watch.
> 
> As for a $500 5KX there have already been several colabs in that price range. This is one that I particularly enjoy the dial architecture of, I think the msrp was closer to $600;
> View attachment 16513885


I have this Exact watch, but it's so thick that it's sitting in my drawer. I read something back a few pages about changing the caseback to make it slimmer??


----------



## miggy8822

BRAUN XXIII said:


> He is stating a fact. The fact is that seiko is charging more. He also wants sapphire for certain cheaper models of seiko. The same applies for me too.
> 
> Not just watches but many things are made from chinese factories and everyone on the earth in some extent benefits from it. I guess seiko is probably using parts that made from chinese factories.
> 
> Not everyone is as rich, as brain-washed by branding, or gotten so used to the premium pricing in the watch collecting hobby. Please spare people like us.
> 
> Separately, I like SPB267 in #25,501, but it is made as LE. I can see the affordability dramatically going down. Why is that seiko? This is really hurting fanboys like us.


i posted about this earlier.

i myself have been burned before for 500-1500 usd seikos by ****TY QC and regulation. and it is bad. and there is definitely room for improvement.

and i do now just allot my budget watch money towards micros that have better qc and specs (ie halios, baltic, lorier, chris ward).

HOWEVER,

remember, inflation and increasing costs through time, let alone this whole covid situation, to maintain their current standards may cost more now than before. hence needing to increase the price to just maintain the current standard.

i am an entrepreneur and everything has been shooting up. it comes a point where a businesses do need to increase price just to maintain current margins and cover costs. is seiko a huge company that it doesnt affect them as much? yes definitely. but they sure are not immune to it.

and unfortunately, this sometimes means losing old customers in order to survive. that is why seiko has been so busy pushing for new customers (ie casual fashion watch buyers targeted by the 5kx line).

i am not saying seiko if faultless, but im just saying that price hikes are not always born from a company being greedy.

ANOTHER HOWEVER

as other posters are correct that other budget (sometimes chinese) brands get it done better for less. (perhaps less margins or so happen to have less cost, it can never be known). or that other micros charge same price and offer more (ie halios)

for sure seiko is honest about raising prices to push upmarket, despite not offering more. this is because they are afraid to go up against the electronic/smart watch goliath that is looming. but pushing upmarket while keeping subpar qualities definitely leaves a bad taste in old loyal fanbases mouths. they didnt need to change what worked. just fix what didnt

but we will just have to wait and see if those beloved affordable alternatives (whether swiss or chinese or whatever) can survive in that price segment on sales from enthusiasts alone. or if they will eventually also run upmarket to avoid the smart watch goliath.


----------



## Davekaye90

john_marston said:


> I agree, not a fan of the SKX case. Much prefer the 40mm bezel-less 5KX, but obviously that won't get a GMT treatment.
> 
> Thanks! Though I thought reusing a crystal gasket ruins water resistance?


It's possible to re-use an original gasket. For awhile I wanted to put in a "no bevel" crystal into my SPB185. Nobody makes an AM direct replacement that has that, so I bought a 30mm Breitling crystal to try. I decided not to do it because I was told that you can't get replacement crystal gaskets for the MM200R yet, (dunno if that's changed, this was awhile ago) and that if the original gasket was damaged during the swap, it'd have no WR. 

If you can get a replacement gasket for the original crystal, you should be able to use that with a new one as long as the size is correct.


----------



## Watchyouloved

I think the GMT’s are awesome. The glass or hardlex bezel give it a bit more of an upscale look as opposed to the aluminum inserts. Honestly almost looks ceramic. People keep forgetting that the SKX original msrp in the U.S. was over $500 right before they discontinued it. So yeah $500 for a GMT msrp or list price is not that much…

And all of the complaints about the SKX case being used for a GMT model, I believe Rolex and many other brands do the same thing for their GMT’s is to base them off of their flagship diver.


----------



## Watchyouloved

This GMT at ~$500 is a huge bargain when looking at omega GMT’s at $6k and Rolex at over $10k

here’s to hoping it has 100m WR!


----------



## Watchyouloved

I’ve been waiting a long time for Seiko to finally make a sport GMT. They’re on a roll !! Just waiting for an automatic version of their new speed timer solar chronograph (might settle for the solar though)


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchyouloved said:


> This GMT at ~$500 is a huge bargain when looking at omega GMT’s at $6k and Rolex at over $10k
> 
> here’s to hoping it has 100m WR!


I actually think the 6R64 based SARF models are the real bargains. 4Hz, true GMT, and they are sub $1000 used. *No one *else has anything like that. Not Citizen, not even Swatch Group - their few *much uglier *GMTs at this price level are all 3Hz because their movement is based on the PM80. If you want a sharp (pun intended) looking true GMT without breaking the bank, Seiko is it. 

If these Seiko 5 GMTs work as callers, that's neat, but it's not that big of a deal, there a bunch of microbrands using the SW-330 that are callers. Most will cost more than $500, but it's hardly as if you need to spend $6K on an Omega if you just want something to track a second (or third) time zone, and don't really care about being able to jump the hour without having to stop the watch.


----------



## yonsson

Xerxes300 said:


> i'm not looking to convert anyone, please feel free to buy whatever you wish...


Well thank you. And please do feel free to stick to other threads if all you want is to promote other brands and whine about SEIKO in a SEIKO thread.


----------



## 5253Reynolds

5KX GMT yes please. If the $500 MSRP is true that's great, we all know you can get them cheaper than MSRP. The 5KX is the most enjoyable, carefree watch I own and that's what this hobby is all about, not specs. Can't wait to see all the color combos given the already vast 5KX selection.


----------



## Watchyouloved

5253Reynolds said:


> 5KX GMT yes please. If the $500 MSRP is true that's great, we all know you can get them cheaper than MSRP. The 5KX is the most enjoyable, carefree watch I own and that's what this hobby is all about, not specs. Can't wait to see all the color combos given the already vast 5KX selection.


Same man, I’m praying for a Pepsi bezel, black dial, with red gmt hand! Also, I’m curious what kind of bracelet they’ll put on these!


----------



## One-Seventy

yonsson said:


> Well thank you. And please do feel free to stick to other threads if all you want is to promote other brands and whine about SEIKO in a SEIKO thread.


Careful - a few of us got schooled by the other owner and controller of this thread for pointing out the last time it just descended into yet another whinge-fest. Wouldn't want to make that mistake again now, otherwise we can expect detention!


----------



## VincentG

5253Reynolds said:


> 5KX GMT yes please. If the $500 MSRP is true that's great, we all know you can get them cheaper than MSRP. The 5KX is the most enjoyable, carefree watch I own and that's what this hobby is all about, not specs. Can't wait to see all the color combos given the already vast 5KX selection.


Not every current Seiko model can be had for less than msrp


----------



## 5253Reynolds

VincentG said:


> Not every current Seiko model can be had for less than msrp
> View attachment 16515190


Agreed nice watch btw. I was referring to the 5KXes, with the exception of the special editions they can all be had for much less than MSRP. I don't think that is a bad thing as mentioned previously I have nothing but admiration for the 5KX. I'm too old and have had to many watches to much care what the internet thinks about what I like. In any event if the 5KX GMT is real I'm nothing but excited for it.


----------



## Saswatch

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I have this Exact watch, but it's so thick that it's sitting in my drawer. I read something back a few pages about changing the caseback to make it slimmer??


1mm reduction makes the SKX/5KX 12.2mm tall.









SKX Slim Caseback: Brushed Finish | namokiMODS


The SKX is a chunky watch alright - if you ever wished you could reduce the overall thickness of the SKX, this thinner caseback is perfect for you! Our SKX Thin Caseback is a whopping 61% thinner (0.8mm vs 1.5mm) and 50% lighter (9g vs 15g) than our standard SKX caseback, and is rated to a water...




www.namokimods.com


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Saswatch said:


> 1mm reduction makes the SKX/5KX 12.2mm tall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKX Slim Caseback: Brushed Finish | namokiMODS
> 
> 
> The SKX is a chunky watch alright - if you ever wished you could reduce the overall thickness of the SKX, this thinner caseback is perfect for you! Our SKX Thin Caseback is a whopping 61% thinner (0.8mm vs 1.5mm) and 50% lighter (9g vs 15g) than our standard SKX caseback, and is rated to a water...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.namokimods.com


Nice! Thanks man. I'm going to try this. Hopefully it works on the GMT 5 coming up. I'm guessing the watch repair guy at my AD can throw this on?


----------



## Davekaye90

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I have this Exact watch, but it's so thick that it's sitting in my drawer. I read something back a few pages about changing the caseback to make it slimmer??


A slim caseback will help with _measured_ height, but not that much with _visual_ height. Here's my 12.5mm thick Squale as an example. When it's just sitting loose on top of my wrist, you can see the full height of the case including the caseback. When it's strapped down, most of that caseback height disappears and you just see the midcase and bezel. That's where most of the visual height of the S/5KX comes from, its stubby, short lugs and tall bezel make it look tall. A slimmer caseback will help a bit, but not as much as you may be hoping.

If you want to make an S/5KX look noticeably slimmer, I'd suggest changing the bezel to one of DIY watch clubs "slim bezels." They're about half the height of a standard SKX bezel. They have to be used with their inserts, not Seiko or AM inserts, but they will fit the case. They use sloped bezels so that the crystal doesn't stick way up over the insert, but they lower the height around the edge of the case which is where you see it most. The slope will trick the eye into making it look like the watch is slimmer when it really isn't. Squale is using that trick - the 50ATM bezel is taller than it looks because it's beveled down at the edge.


----------



## percysmith

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Nice! Thanks man. I'm going to try this. Hopefully it works on the GMT 5 coming up. I'm guessing the watch repair guy at my AD can throw this on?


How? I see one immediate and one potential obstacle:

Potential: 4R34 can be implemented at same height at 4R36? Yes they appear to be substituting one complication (day of week) for another (GMT hand), but whether can this be achieved without any height penalty remains to be seen.

Immediate: the hand stack has to be higher than the 4R36-based SKX/5KX. So how will it fit into an existing case?


----------



## ahonobaka

Definitely the wrong thread and wrong brand, but this is big news for Japanese dive watch heads:









The new, no-nonsense Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200M NB6021


A barnacle-covered 1977 Challenge Diver serves as inspiration for the titanium Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200M NB6021.




monochrome-watches.com





Seiko may be in trouble after this…


----------



## valuewatchguy

ahonobaka said:


> Definitely the wrong thread and wrong brand, but this is big news for Japanese dive watch heads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new, no-nonsense Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200M NB6021
> 
> 
> A barnacle-covered 1977 Challenge Diver serves as inspiration for the titanium Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200M NB6021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monochrome-watches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko may be in trouble after this…


Its the right thread given the topics of the last 2 weeks. 

I can't wait to order this one. !


----------



## Stephen90s

ahonobaka said:


> Definitely the wrong thread and wrong brand, but this is big news for Japanese dive watch heads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new, no-nonsense Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200M NB6021
> 
> 
> A barnacle-covered 1977 Challenge Diver serves as inspiration for the titanium Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200M NB6021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monochrome-watches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko may be in trouble after this…


I'm curious about the pricing and regional availability. First thought: 62MAS + thicker bezel + Mercedes hands. Then came the backstory. Mixed feelings. Guess I need to see it in the metal, if possible.


----------



## arlee

valuewatchguy said:


> Its the right thread given the topics of the last 2 weeks.
> 
> I can't wait to order this one. !


lets enjoy the vid while we wait a few months


----------



## ahonobaka

Stephen90s said:


> I'm curious about the pricing and regional availability.


Not yet official (and subject to change) but I’m hearing $795 on strap, $995 USD on bracelet.


----------



## Davekaye90

ahonobaka said:


> Definitely the wrong thread and wrong brand, but this is big news for Japanese dive watch heads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new, no-nonsense Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200M NB6021
> 
> 
> A barnacle-covered 1977 Challenge Diver serves as inspiration for the titanium Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200M NB6021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monochrome-watches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko may be in trouble after this…


Interesting. WAY more attractive than any Citizen diver I've ever seen before, buuut I'm curious why they went with that finish for the titanium. In the photos it looks like a very dull gray, like a bead-blasted Sinn. Not really a fan of that. I'm curious to see more of it though. Glad that they were able to fit lume at 3 without ruining the minute track, not handcuffing themselves to 28.5mm I'm sure helped there. The original also had that little half lume marker, so it's very appropriate, whereas vintage Seiko divers never had lume there. The framed date window is also a nice touch. 

Ignoring the rest of the watch, the dial is far superior to the 63MAS dials, without question. Citizen's markers are very obviously stamped as well, not applied, but the lume appears to be filled and not painted on over top. The two initial colors are the most obvious and safe choices. If Citizen really wants to take the offensive to Seiko, they should do a lot more color variations, and be willing to take risks. Orange fume, bright yellow, root beer brown sunburst. Have fun with it.


----------



## Stephen90s

I also do have to say personally I prefer the lume plot implementation at 3 to meet ISO compliance requirement, compared to current 63MAS.

Edit: Not an expert on the inner workings of a watch. Would Seiko be able to do same style lume plot execution with the same movement? Does it need to make the watch, I don't know, bigger?


----------



## Davekaye90

Stephen90s said:


> I also do have to say personally I prefer the lume plot implementation at 3 to meet ISO compliance requirement, compared to current 63MAS.
> 
> Edit: Not an expert on the inner workings of a watch. Would Seiko be able to do same style lume plot execution with the same movement? Does it need to make the watch, I don't know, bigger?


They'd need a bigger dial, that's all. The sharp edge for example uses the same 6R35 and has loads of room to the right of the date window, because the dial is much larger than the diver dials. For whatever reason, Seiko seems permanently wedded to 28.5mm, which they've been using for decades. 

Plenty of Seiko 5s like the bottle cap have big dials, so it's not like it costs more to make, they just don't do it, with certain exceptions. The Uemura has a larger than normal dial, as do the SLA 62MAS models, although for some reason Seiko covers up at least a good 1mm of that dial. Not sure why those cases were designed like that, but the SLA 62MAS dial is much larger than the part you actually see.


----------



## SkxRobbie

Davekaye90 said:


> They'd need a bigger dial, that's all. The sharp edge for example uses the same 6R35 and has loads of room to the right of the date window, because the dial is much larger than the diver dials. For whatever reason, Seiko seems permanently wedded to 28.5mm, which they've been using for decades.
> 
> Plenty of Seiko 5s like the bottle cap have big dials, so it's not like it costs more to make, they just don't do it, with certain exceptions. The Uemura has a larger than normal dial, as do the SLA 62MAS models, although for some reason Seiko covers up at least a good 1mm of that dial. Not sure why those cases were designed like that, but the SLA 62MAS dial is much larger than the part you actually see.


The other option is to put minute track on chapter ring like my SKX173. Also 24 hour track can go on chapter ring and we can get an inexpensive ISO 200m dive watch with dive bezel and a GMT hand. I dont need a 24 hour bezel unless its an original slaved GMT where the bezel is the GMT setting function, which by the way are very easy and quick to use plus they work for half hour zones.


----------



## SkxRobbie

ahonobaka said:


> Not yet official (and subject to change) but I’m hearing $795 on strap, $995 USD on bracelet.


Might they release a steel version and knock off a few bucks?


----------



## valuewatchguy

SkxRobbie said:


> Might they release a steel version and knock off a few bucks?



Citizen does titanium more affordably than anyone. Doubtful they make a steel version or that it would save $


----------



## SkxRobbie

valuewatchguy said:


> Citizen does titanium more affordably than anyone. Doubtful they make a steel version or that it would save $


Good Point


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Davekaye90 said:


> A slim caseback will help with _measured_ height, but not that much with _visual_ height. Here's my 12.5mm thick Squale as an example. When it's just sitting loose on top of my wrist, you can see the full height of the case including the caseback. When it's strapped down, most of that caseback height disappears and you just see the midcase and bezel. That's where most of the visual height of the S/5KX comes from, its stubby, short lugs and tall bezel make it look tall. A slimmer caseback will help a bit, but not as much as you may be hoping.
> 
> If you want to make an S/5KX look noticeably slimmer, I'd suggest changing the bezel to one of DIY watch clubs "slim bezels." They're about half the height of a standard SKX bezel. They have to be used with their inserts, not Seiko or AM inserts, but they will fit the case. They use sloped bezels so that the crystal doesn't stick way up over the insert, but they lower the height around the edge of the case which is where you see it most. The slope will trick the eye into making it look like the watch is slimmer when it really isn't. Squale is using that trick - the 50ATM bezel is taller than it looks because it's beveled down at the edge.
> 
> View attachment 16515480
> 
> 
> View attachment 16515484


Thanks for the info! Your SKX looks super slim compared to my stock hockey puck. I think I'll try modding mine. Love that new bezel!!


----------



## Watchyouloved

ahonobaka said:


> Definitely the wrong thread and wrong brand, but this is big news for Japanese dive watch heads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new, no-nonsense Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200M NB6021
> 
> 
> A barnacle-covered 1977 Challenge Diver serves as inspiration for the titanium Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200M NB6021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monochrome-watches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko may be in trouble after this…


Wow that looks so high end !! Seiko is definitely in trouble. Citizen’s new designs are honestly all taking a much more luxurious approach as compared to seiko. Look at their new series 8 which looks amazing too


----------



## Watchyouloved

I’m just a hardcore seiko fan and it’s really hard for me to accept the truth that the citizens are starting to look higher end and visually more appealing designs and even better value than Seiko with anything they’re putting out.

I just really want seiko to succeed and seiko has always had that original JDM cool factor which I never imagined citizen to overthrow…


----------



## Watchyouloved

Here’s to hoping Seiko’s new stuff takes brings them back to having awesome watch designs and enthusiasm like the sarb series, alpinists, and cool and quirky crazy divers!

even though the hands on my sarb033 have finishing so bad that they look like they were purposely abused before being put in 🤣🤣 and yes you can see the damage without a loupe…and even from a distance LOL


----------



## Watchyouloved

I will also say that Japanese brands have overall come a long way and they can make cheaper divers good alternatives to the Swiss. I for one can definitely vouch that the upper end Seiko divers feel much higher end than Tudor black bays. Those don’t even feel like they’re worth the $4k asking price…I’d say quality wise they feel like they fit in the 2k group…


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Hey @yonsson , you mentioned you've seen some of the other releases coming? Any time frame for the release of the 6105-8000 41mm slim turtle case we saw leaked earlier this year? I'm super excited for this one. It'll probably wear better than the 62mas spb 14x series..

Thanks!


----------



## valuewatchguy

Watchyouloved said:


> I’m just a hardcore seiko fan and it’s really hard for me to accept the truth that the citizens are starting to look higher end and visually more appealing designs and even better value than Seiko with anything they’re putting out.
> 
> I just really want seiko to succeed and seiko has always had that original JDM cool factor which I never imagined citizen to overthrow…


Vintage citizen is far better looking than modern Citizen. But they don't have quite as deep of a portfolio of vintage hits to pull from as Seiko does. But if they use the Challenge diver as a spring board to future vintage reissues, I think this is good for the enthusiast and may actually force Seiko to rasie their own internal bar for QC and movements far faster than any amount of whining on an enthusiast board would ever accomplish. Just knowing this Challenge Diver reissue is thinner than the original is very refreshing!

In a way I'm strongly rooting for Citizen to succeed, so that I get better Seikos as a result!


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Davekaye90 said:


> Interesting. WAY more attractive than any Citizen diver I've ever seen before, buuut I'm curious why they went with that finish for the titanium. In the photos it looks like a very dull gray, like a bead-blasted Sinn. Not really a fan of that.


It's just brushed titanium, which is always going to be slightly darker and 'duller' than stainless.









The new, no-nonsense Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200M NB6021


A barnacle-covered 1977 Challenge Diver serves as inspiration for the titanium Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200M NB6021.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## SkxRobbie

I had a Citizen Eagle '7' back in the eighties with a blue dial and cool edged crystal that looked the biz. It could wind but did not hack. It was nicer then my Seiko 7009 of same vintage but the Seiko still works to this day. The Citizen took in water because in those days if it said 'Water Resistant' anywhere on the watch I took it very literally.


----------



## Davekaye90

GirchyGirchy said:


> It's just brushed titanium, which is always going to be slightly darker and 'duller' than stainless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new, no-nonsense Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200M NB6021
> 
> 
> A barnacle-covered 1977 Challenge Diver serves as inspiration for the titanium Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200M NB6021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monochrome-watches.com


So is this, and it looks _much _brighter, at least compared to the photos from that one article. I'd like to see more shots and hopefully video to see how it looks, but there are different grades of titanium which have different looks to them.


----------



## Watchyouloved

The strong Calibre 0200 by Citizen celebrates its first anniversary.

citizen is putting out stuff like this…I mean look at the movement alone, it looks like something from the upper end Swiss and the specs match it as well! Can also admit the design and finish look impeccable.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Citizen is out here putting watches that have +3/-5 while Seiko’s upper end is still +/-30


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchyouloved said:


> The strong Calibre 0200 by Citizen celebrates its first anniversary.
> 
> citizen is putting out stuff like this…I mean look at the movement alone, it looks like something from the upper end Swiss and the specs match it as well! Can also admit the design and finish look impeccable.


Interesting, I've been curious to see what else Citizen might do with that. It gets to the problem of the '70s style case though, "lugless" cases don't really work very well with straps. This movement in a Chronomaster style case though could be quite tempting.


----------



## mconlonx

It will be interesting to see if that new 5-series GMT movement is more DG3804 or 2836 with modded day wheel... If everything works out SKX compatible, you can even drop another $100 on it for slim caseback, sapphire crystal, and a ceramic/aluminum/steel...


----------



## noenmon

Watchyouloved said:


> Citizen is out here putting watches that have +3/-5 while Seiko’s upper end is still +/-30


*The* Citizen has always been the equivalent of GS albeit mostly boring and/or ugly. So what's the news?


----------



## aks12r

Davekaye90 said:


>


I'm in love with that case!


----------



## Watchyouloved

noenmon said:


> *The* Citizen has always been the equivalent of GS albeit mostly boring and/or ugly. So what's the news?


I always thought citizen was cheaper than seiko with less hardcore watches (not as sporty) and with all solar quartz. Never really took them serious for automatic watches


----------



## Davekaye90

noenmon said:


> *The* Citizen has always been the equivalent of GS albeit mostly boring and/or ugly. So what's the news?


The 0200 is the news. High-end Citizen has been competing with GS 9F HAQ for a long time. They have _not _been trying to compete with GS automatics before. This is that.


----------



## SkxRobbie

Watchyouloved said:


> I always thought citizen was cheaper than seiko with less hardcore watches (not as sporty) and with all solar quartz. Never really took them serious for automatic watches


When i was a young fella citizen and seiko seemed on par in the sports auto and dive watch market. This was 8n the eighties post quartz but before eco drive.


----------



## One-Seventy

Davekaye90 said:


> The 0200 is the news. High-end Citizen has been competing with GS 9F HAQ for a long time. They have _not _been trying to compete with GS automatics before. This is that.


It's a shame that Citizen's UK importer has never sold anything other than worthy but dull economy models that may be technically proficient but look like the horology equivalent of a Ssansyong Rodius. Will I see ever see a Citizen 8 in the window, let alone an 0100/0200? I don't imagine I will in my lifetime. I'm 20 mins walk from the nearest full-range Seiko dealer though. Citizen, make your products available to me and I'll take a look. (I mean this; I like the look of the 8 Series but I want it in the shops, just like all the other brands seem to manage. No laziness, no excuses. Just _import it._) 

Meanwhile, I'm interested in more news about the upcoming 5 GMT from Seiko. But am I on the right thread?


----------



## Davekaye90

One-Seventy said:


> It's a shame that Citizen's UK importer has never sold anything other than worthy but dull economy models that may be technically proficient but look like the horology equivalent of a Ssansyong Rodius. Will I see ever see a Citizen 8 in the window, let alone an 0100/0200? I don't imagine I will in my lifetime. I'm 20 mins walk from the nearest full-range Seiko dealer though. Citizen, make your products available to me and I'll take a look. (I mean this; I like the look of the 8 Series but I want it in the shops, just like all the other brands seem to manage. No laziness, no excuses. Just _import it._)
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm interested in more news about the upcoming 5 GMT from Seiko. But am I on the right thread?


The nearest full range Seiko dealer is a two hour drive from here in Eugene, OR. Portland doesn't have one, and this is a pretty large metro area. There's no GS dealer in the state, I'd have to go to Seattle for that. 

Tudor, Rolex, Tag, Oris, Swatch Group are all available around Portland, but not Seiko. Citizen I have no idea.


----------



## VincentG

One-Seventy said:


> It's a shame that Citizen's UK importer has never sold anything other than worthy but dull economy models that may be technically proficient but look like the horology equivalent of a Ssansyong Rodius. Will I see ever see a Citizen 8 in the window, let alone an 0100/0200? I don't imagine I will in my lifetime. I'm 20 mins walk from the nearest full-range Seiko dealer though. Citizen, make your products available to me and I'll take a look. (I mean this; I like the look of the 8 Series but I want it in the shops, just like all the other brands seem to manage. No laziness, no excuses. Just _import it._)
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm interested in more news about the upcoming 5 GMT from Seiko. But am I on the right thread?


The thread tangents here are quite wide


----------



## Saswatch

Watchyouloved said:


> Citizen is out here putting watches that have +3/-5 while Seiko’s upper end is still +/-30


Other than the integrated strap lug deal, it is nice looking and the movement is in collaboration with La Joux-Perret.
Though to be fair, this watch is expected to be priced around $6000 according to that linked article.


----------



## Davekaye90

Saswatch said:


> Other than the integrated strap lug deal, it is nice looking and the movement is in collaboration with La Joux-Perret.
> Though to be fair, this watch is expected to be priced around $6000 according to that linked article.


That's where the regular ones are, so it definitely won't be less than $6K. 









Citizen The CITIZEN NC0200-90E Automatic 5 ATM Watch


Watch Specifications Maker THE CITIZEN Movement Photovoltaic eco-drive Accuracy range ± 5 seconds/year icon-dial Dial Black Color icon-luminous Luminous luminous (needle + index) icon-case Case Duratect Platinum Black color) Crown type Screw lock type crown icon-lug_width Lug width 40.0mm...




www.ippojapanwatch.com


----------



## valuewatchguy

VincentG said:


> The thread tangents here are quite wide


likely a parallel to the wide swath of people that populate this thread


----------



## Watchyouloved

Just patiently waiting for a Pepsi 5 gmt


----------



## Watchyouloved

I still remember the day I first saw the skx009 and thought it was the sexiest Pepsi dial watch I’ve ever seen. Also, something about the black accordion style rubber strap with the wave logo at the end made it look the business !


----------



## yonsson

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Hey @yonsson , you mentioned you've seen some of the other releases coming? Any time frame for the release of the 6105-8000 41mm slim turtle case we saw leaked earlier this year? I'm super excited for this one. It'll probably wear better than the 62mas spb 14x series..
> 
> Thanks!


I can nether confirm nor deny that model. What I can say is that the models shown during spring usually hit the stores in June, July or August.


----------



## fluence4

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## percysmith

fluence4 said:


> View attachment 16518144
> 
> View attachment 16518145
> 
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


An GMT chapter ring _in addition to_ a GMT bezel on a 4R36 derivative - screams caller GMT independent GMT hand to me.


----------



## SkxRobbie

Watchyouloved said:


> I still remember the day I first saw the skx009 and thought it was the sexiest Pepsi dial watch I’ve ever seen. Also, something about the black accordion style rubber strap with the wave logo at the end made it look the business !


I own the 009 and loved it from day 1. I watch this thread every day looking for the new model that excites me as much as a cheap SKX009.


----------



## fillerbunny

SkxRobbie said:


> I own the 009 and loved it from day 1. I watch this thread every day looking for the new model that excites me as much as a cheap SKX009.


I handled one at a Finnish AD's when I was looking to get my first auto four years ago. It felt cheap and the price tag was around 400 €. I ended up buying the blue Turtle from a Singapore dealer at 235 € incl. tax and delivery.


----------



## MrDisco99

percysmith said:


> An GMT chapter ring _in addition to_ a GMT bezel on a 4R36 derivative - screams caller GMT independent GMT hand to me.


At $500 I'd be shocked if it was a traveler GMT. I expect caller.


----------



## Watchyouloved

fillerbunny said:


> I handled one at a Finnish AD's when I was looking to get my first auto four years ago. It felt cheap and the price tag was around 400 €. I ended up buying the blue Turtle from a Singapore dealer at 235 € incl. tax and delivery.


Weird pricing, I picked up my skx for just over $200 and it was a J model. Turtles of the time were the same price. There was no difference.


----------



## Watchyouloved

MrDisco99 said:


> At $500 I'd be shocked if it was a traveler GMT. I expect caller.


Yeah and with potentially 100m WR, I’d expect it with those specs to be placed under the prospex line as then it would be considered a professional sport watch. I guess because they’re using the 5 case they want it to remain a 5. Maybe they’re preparing us for if they’ll release a new 5 successor to the skx with full on diving spec


----------



## Watchyouloved

GMT will initially launch in 3 colors: black and grey, Batman black and blue, and orange which will have a black and grey bezel insert. The gray portion looks like it has green tint (then it’ll be orange and green like a pumpkin)

I wanted an orange diver from seiko for so long and now we’re getting the same case and dial in Orange but as a gmt it has a different vibe


----------



## Watchyouloved

Here’s to hoping the Batman version will have a blue gmt hand


----------



## mconlonx

percysmith said:


> An GMT chapter ring _in addition to_ a GMT bezel on a 4R36 derivative - screams caller GMT independent GMT hand to me.


Genuinely curious - why?

I prefer a 24hr scale on the dial/rehaut/chapter ring, along with one on the bezel, no matter the actual function, caller vs. traveler. 

Since this is a 5, hoping that it's also only a matter of time before we see a fixed bezel SRPE model with 24hr scale on the bezel, Exp II-style.


----------



## mconlonx

MrDisco99 said:


> At $500 I'd be shocked if it was a traveler GMT. I expect caller.


I'd _expect_ a caller function, but I wouldn't be _shocked_ if it was traveler, some kind of derivative of the newer Presage GMT movement. 

I'll get a good chuckle if Seiko pulls a fast one and releases it as an updated 6117, with GMT/24hr hand slaved to the hour hand...


----------



## MrDisco99

Watchyouloved said:


> Maybe they’re preparing us for if they’ll release a new 5 successor to the skx with full on diving spec


Why would they do that?


----------



## Saswatch

Saswatch said:


> Just doing my regular reading up on old Seikos and could this be the successor to the 6117 with hand winding and hacking?
> 
> Swap to a Turtle case and reuse the lumed bezel and now you have a modern take on the Navigator Timer 6117-8000.
> View attachment 16511687
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Affordable Vintage: My Journey to a Seiko Navigator Timer ref. 6117-8000 - Worn & Wound
> 
> 
> The Seiko 6117-8000 came into my collection as a fallback of sorts—a stand in watch for another piece that had been traded away (a Seiko 6105-8000 as it happens). I’d swapped the 6105 in pursuit of a modern dive watch that I could wear more actively day-to-day without worry. I’d loved wearing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wornandwound.com





mconlonx said:


> I'd _expect_ a caller function, but I wouldn't be _shocked_ if it was traveler, some kind of derivative of the newer Presage GMT movement.
> 
> I'll get a good chuckle if Seiko pulls a fast one and releases it as an updated 6117, with GMT/24hr hand slaved to the hour hand...


Same thoughts about the 6117. Fairly certain I'll be picking this 5KX GMT for a Navigator Timer 6117 styled build in a turtle case.


----------



## percysmith

mconlonx said:


> I'll get a good chuckle if Seiko pulls a fast one and releases it as an updated 6117, with GMT/24hr hand slaved to the hour hand...


The Batman with 24 hour bezel combined with 24 hour chapter ring makes slaved hand unlikely.


----------



## mconlonx

percysmith said:


> The Batman with 24 hour bezel combined with 24 hour chapter ring makes slaved hand unlikely.


Still not following your logic. 

You would get 24hr local time with the chapter ring, and 2nd time zone with the bezel. 

I don't think the chapter ring with 24hr scale can be used to deduce movement GMT functionality. Could just as easily be an aesthetic design choice, rather than a decision related to function.

But I don't disagree that slaved hand is unlikely. I'm thinking this will follow the 80/20 principle: 80% likely it will be a caller GMT, 10% traveler, 10% slaved.


----------



## Saswatch

mconlonx said:


> Still not following your logic.
> 
> You would get 24hr local time with the chapter ring, and 2nd time zone with the bezel.
> 
> I don't think the chapter ring with 24hr scale can be used to deduce movement GMT functionality. Could just as easily be an aesthetic design choice, rather than a decision related to function.
> 
> But I don't disagree that slaved hand is unlikely. I'm thinking this will follow the 80/20 principle: 80% likely it will be a caller GMT, 10% traveler, 10% slaved.


The way I see it, the fixed inner 24-hour chapter ring is for the AM/PM indicator. The rotating bezel would be for the GMT functionality.


----------



## One-Seventy

percysmith said:


> The Batman with 24 hour bezel combined with 24 hour chapter ring makes slaved hand unlikely.


But the 24h hand _is_ slaved; it circumnavigates the dial at half-speed once it's running. Everyone's so concerned with the method of setting that they forget about the method of use. Once the watch has been set, it spends most of its time being read. I don't understand how the method of adjustment is actually relevant to the ease by which times are read off the dial. 

There are plenty of Seiko movements with 24h subdials already; here's one. All they need to do is move this to the central axis, provide the 24h scale on the rehaut or outer dial instead, and turn the bezel from a dive type to a bidirectional 24h type.


----------



## SkxRobbie

I have no problem with a slaved 24 hour hand and a roatating 24 hour bezel. Its a very simple operation if travelling to simply adjust the bezel to the destination time.


----------



## VincentG

New ladies 5KX, sporting a 2r auto, 28mm case looks great! It is just above my wife's preference of a max of 26mm but if they come out with his and hers LEs she would definitely bite  
shown is SRE003


----------



## Watchyouloved

MrDisco99 said:


> Why would they do that?


Why wouldn’t they make the gmt a prospex model then? It’s as if they’re trying to elevate the 5 status and move it into the professional department with these specs therefore I could see this case being used for other professional sport watches such as a full on diving spec aka a successor to the SKX the original cash cow


----------



## johnMcKlane

Watchyouloved said:


> Why wouldn’t they make the gmt a prospex model then? It’s as if they’re trying to elevate the 5 status and move it into the professional department with these specs therefore I could see this case being used for other professional sport watches such as a full on diving spec aka a successor to the SKX the original cash cow


maybe they will !


----------



## Madventure

I'll be waiting for the steel bezel traveler GMT version.


----------



## MrDisco99

Watchyouloved said:


> Why wouldn’t they make the gmt a prospex model then? It’s as if they’re trying to elevate the 5 status and move it into the professional department with these specs therefore I could see this case being used for other professional sport watches such as a full on diving spec aka a successor to the SKX the original cash cow


I'm not following your logic.

All they are doing is adding GMT function to the 5. How is that breaking into Prospex territory? Are there any Prospex GMT watches today?

Just because they are doing a GMT doesn't mean they're going to do an ISO diver SKX again... especially when they just discontinued the ISO diver SKX recently. One has no relation to the other.


----------



## Commisar

MrDisco99 said:


> I'm not following your logic.
> 
> All they are doing is adding GMT function to the 5. How is that breaking into Prospex territory? Are there any Prospex GMT watches today?
> 
> Just because they are doing a GMT doesn't mean they're going to do an ISO diver SKX again... especially when they just discontinued the ISO diver SKX recently. One has no relation to the other.


The currr Prospex GMTs are $4500+ spring drives 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rime_floe

I'll say it again. I don't know, and no one in this thread has explained, why a company as large as Seiko wouldn't be able to add a traveler's GMT movement on a $500 Seiko 5. We're talking about a 60% price increase from the 5KX for a complication that Mido implements for a 34% increase, Longines for an 11% increase, Tudor for a 7% increase, and Rolex for a 4% increase. Everyone expects a caller GMT at this price point, but does Seiko/Grand Seiko make a single caller GMT in their line up at all? I may be entirely off base, but I am holding out hope for an actually affordable, wearable travelers GMT.


----------



## Saswatch

rime_floe said:


> I'll say it again. I don't know, and no one in this thread has explained, why a company as large as Seiko wouldn't be able to add a traveler's GMT movement on a $500 Seiko 5. We're talking about a 60% price increase from the 5KX for a complication that Mido implements for a 34% increase, Longines for an 11% increase, Tudor for a 7% increase, and Rolex for a 4% increase. Everyone expects a caller GMT at this price point, but does Seiko/Grand Seiko make a single caller GMT in their line up at all? I may be entirely off base, but I am holding out hope for an actually affordable, wearable travelers GMT.


Interesting. The movement seems to have a lower impact the higher the total price of the watch.


----------



## yonsson

[


Watchyouloved said:


> Why wouldn’t they make the gmt a prospex model then? It’s as if they’re trying to elevate the 5 status and move it into the professional department with these specs therefore I could see this case being used for other professional sport watches such as a full on diving spec aka a successor to the SKX the original cash cow


Agree. Lot of people would be interested in a higher spec skx007. Just toss in a 6R and sapphire in a thinner case and with a solid jubilee. It wouldn’t surprise me. SEIKO wasn’t even aware of the cult status of the skx007 until a few years ago. Now that they are, I can easily see a higher spec Prospex skx007.


----------



## rime_floe

Saswatch said:


> Interesting. The movement seems to have a lower impact the higher the total price of the watch.


The Mido is also a 44mm case compared to 42mm non GMT diver, the others I was comparing otherwise similar cases. And in general the dollar value difference is $300-500 from Mido up to Rolex. All of these are also much higher spec movements than a Seiko 4R.


----------



## Davekaye90

mconlonx said:


> Genuinely curious - why?
> 
> I prefer a 24hr scale on the dial/rehaut/chapter ring, along with one on the bezel, no matter the actual function, caller vs. traveler.
> 
> Since this is a 5, hoping that it's also only a matter of time before we see a fixed bezel SRPE model with 24hr scale on the bezel, Exp II-style.


Wouldn't be hard to make this bezel 24 hours rather than 12. I expect there'll be loads of mod parts for these GMTs, assuming they're at least mostly compatible with S/5KX bits.


----------



## Davekaye90

yonsson said:


> [
> 
> Agree. Lot of people would be interested in a higher spec skx007. Just toss in a 6R and sapphire in a thinner case and with a solid jubilee. It wouldn’t surprise me. SEIKO wasn’t even aware of the cult status of the skx007 until a few years ago. Now that they are, I can easily see a higher spec Prospex skx007.


I think they've had that idea already.....


----------



## percysmith

Saswatch said:


> The way I see it, the fixed inner 24-hour chapter ring is for the AM/PM indicator. The rotating bezel would be for the GMT functionality.


Just for AM/PM? Seems form over function. But I may be proven wrong when the actual product is released.


----------



## IITimothy

yonsson said:


> Agree. Lot of people would be interested in a higher spec skx007. Just toss in a 6R and sapphire in a thinner case and with a solid jubilee. It wouldn’t surprise me. SEIKO wasn’t even aware of the cult status of the skx007 until a few years ago. Now that they are, I can easily see a higher spec Prospex skx007.


This. I’d even spring for the 8R movement and Zaratsu. If we’re just spitballing here, this is what happens when you flip the hue of the skx011j1 180 degrees on the color wheel. Food for thought:
_Not an actual model, just my desire for the model I want and refuse to resort to modding in order to obtain:_
View attachment 16519831


----------



## Galaga

yonsson said:


> [
> 
> Agree. Lot of people would be interested in a higher spec skx007. Just toss in a 6R and sapphire in a thinner case and with a solid jubilee. It wouldn’t surprise me. SEIKO wasn’t even aware of the cult status of the skx007 until a few years ago. Now that they are, I can easily see a higher spec Prospex skx007.


All they need to do is make the Seiko 5 GMT with a Pepsi bezel and gold pogue dial. Sapphire, 100m of water resistance where it doesn’t pretend to be a dive watch on a jubilee and it’s game over. The Seiko 5 will return to legend status like back in the 70’s.


----------



## Saswatch

percysmith said:


> Just for AM/PM? Seems form over function. But I may be proven wrong when the actual product is released.


Makes sense for a Seiko 5 unless I missed something.

Heres a 6117 Navigator Timer for your reference. Should operate the same way other than an external rotating bezel.


----------



## jqn13

Watchyouloved said:


> I’m just a hardcore seiko fan and it’s really hard for me to accept the truth that the citizens are starting to look higher end and visually more appealing designs and even better value than Seiko with anything they’re putting out.
> 
> I just really want seiko to succeed and seiko has always had that original JDM cool factor which I never imagined citizen to overthrow…


Almost my entire collection is Seiko, but these new Citizens are making my eyes wander a little.


----------



## 5253Reynolds

Hate to break it to everyone, but the SKX isn't coming back anytime soon. The SKX now the 5KX as Seiko realized no one (except people on this forum who are tiny % of actual buyers) cares about a 50 year old dive watch rating. ISO is dead in the real world so is the SKX, if it ever does come back it will be a Prospex and still just as unnecessary and boring as any of the current Prospex offerings. 5KX is a great watch get used to it.


----------



## mconlonx

rime_floe said:


> I'll say it again. I don't know, and no one in this thread has explained, why a company as large as Seiko wouldn't be able to add a traveler's GMT movement on a $500 Seiko 5. We're talking about a 60% price increase from the 5KX for a complication that Mido implements for a 34% increase, Longines for an 11% increase, Tudor for a 7% increase, and Rolex for a 4% increase. Everyone expects a caller GMT at this price point, but does Seiko/Grand Seiko make a single caller GMT in their line up at all? I may be entirely off base, but I am holding out hope for an actually affordable, wearable travelers GMT.


It's not that they wouldn't be able to, but more why would they? They are selling a new traveler's GMT already, in the Presage line. What's the markup from a regular Presage to that? Why would they risk stealing their own sales with a lower spec traveler's GMT. Generally, people want GMT; it's mainly us WIS who would even think to prefer one function over another and we're hardly a majority of their market. If it's cheaper to make a callers GMT movement, why wouldn't they go with it?


----------



## Galaga

5253Reynolds said:


> Hate to break it to everyone, but the SKX isn't coming back anytime soon. The SKX now the 5KX as Seiko realized no one (except people on this forum who are tiny % of actual buyers) cares about a 50 year old dive watch rating. ISO is dead in the real world so is the SKX, if it ever does come back it will be a Prospex and still just as unnecessary and boring as any of the current Prospex offerings. 5KX is a great watch get used to it.


Probably then best not to call it a 5KX seeing it’s really a Seiko 5.


----------



## 5253Reynolds

Galaga said:


> Probably then best not to call it a 5KX seeing it’s really a Seiko 5.


Call it what you want. The SKX is gone as it should be b/c it was a crap watch to begin with, ISO makes about as much sense as using a rotary phone or typewriter everyday, no diver wears a mechanical watch to dive anymore, the 5KX or Seiko 5 is great and bring it on in a GMT version.


----------



## percysmith

Saswatch said:


> Makes sense for a Seiko 5 unless I missed something.
> 
> Heres a 6117 Navigator Timer for your reference. Should operate the same way other than an external rotating bezel.


Doesn’t have a chapter ring, or other fixed 24h markings.


----------



## Galaga

5253Reynolds said:


> Call it what you want. The SKX is gone as it should be b/c it was a crap watch to begin with, ISO makes about as much sense as using a rotary phone or typewriter everyday, no diver wears a mechanical watch to dive anymore, the 5KX or Seiko 5 is great and bring it on in a GMT version.


Even when divers used diving watches ordinary people that bought them didn’t dive with them. Just like people who buy pilots watches usually don’t fly. And ISO must matter because the lume pip on all these new Seikos have been applied at 3 to everyone’s disgust. 

I however agree the Seiko 5 GMT will be awesome and I’ll be getting one but not a pretend diver with no screw down crown like this current stuff. Little things matter with watch people like unnecessary Prospex insignia on the dial or signed crowns etc.


----------



## ShoreFire77

Galaga said:


> All they need to do is make the Seiko 5 GMT with a Pepsi bezel and gold pogue dial. Sapphire, 100m of water resistance where it doesn’t pretend to be a dive watch on a jubilee and it’s game over. The Seiko 5 will return to legend status like back in the 70’s.


They've already dipped their toes into that pool....

SRPH19K1


----------



## Galaga

I know mate


----------



## Saswatch

percysmith said:


> Doesn’t have a chapter ring, or other fixed 24h markings.


I think you missed the point but just buy a caller GMT with a rotating bezel could be external or internal and play around with it. It’ll make sense.


----------



## SkxRobbie

percysmith said:


> Just for AM/PM? Seems form over function. But I may be proven wrong when the actual product is released.


If it is a slaved non adjustable 24 hour hand wouldn't the chapter ring 24 hour bezel just confuse the wearer?


----------



## VincentG

5253Reynolds said:


> Hate to break it to everyone, but the SKX isn't coming back anytime soon. The SKX now the 5KX as Seiko realized no one (except people on this forum who are tiny % of actual buyers) cares about a 50 year old dive watch rating. ISO is dead in the real world so is the SKX, if it ever does come back it will be a Prospex and still just as unnecessary and boring as any of the current Prospex offerings. 5KX is a great watch get used to it.


This crap watch spent 14 years at sea on the wrist of my late friend Mike before being left to me, now it is my GADA on/in/under the water watch. It has never been opened nor serviced and everything works as it should. Please show me another crap watch that can take it and still bring joy to a WIS.


----------



## SkxRobbie

5253Reynolds said:


> Hate to break it to everyone, but the SKX isn't coming back anytime soon. The SKX now the 5KX as Seiko realized no one (except people on this forum who are tiny % of actual buyers) cares about a 50 year old dive watch rating. ISO is dead in the real world so is the SKX, if it ever does come back it will be a Prospex and still just as unnecessary and boring as any of the current Prospex offerings. 5KX is a great watch get used to it.


You are correct about the ISO ratings in relation to practical diving terms but the build specs of a 'dive' watch are still relevant. The people I know who work in diving, Sailing, fishing and other watersports generally wear a rugged watch often a dive watch. Some are quite old and some are quite expensive. They take a lot of abuse and are not pampered.

As for the SXK not coming back, I hope you are right. I don't want a prospex X reissue or overpriced LE of the SKX. As long as there are replacement movements and gaskets available I can happily wear mine for many years to come.


----------



## rime_floe

mconlonx said:


> It's not that they wouldn't be able to, but more why would they? They are selling a new traveler's GMT already, in the Presage line. What's the markup from a regular Presage to that? Why would they risk stealing their own sales with a lower spec traveler's GMT. Generally, people want GMT; it's mainly us WIS who would even think to prefer one function over another and we're hardly a majority of their market. If it's cheaper to make a callers GMT movement, why wouldn't they go with it?


I don't think they would be too worried about cannibalizing their own market, we're talking about very different watches. Tool watch with hardlex crystal, rotating bezel, and a 4R movement vs a dressier watch with a sapphire crystal, intricate dial design, and a 6R movement. Again, I'm not sure that Seiko even makes a callers GMT now and certainly don't know enough about their history to suggest they never have, but they seem philosophically geared toward the travelers style.


----------



## mconlonx

rime_floe said:


> I don't think they would be too worried about cannibalizing their own market, we're talking about very different watches. Tool watch with hardlex crystal, rotating bezel, and a 4R movement vs a dressier watch with a sapphire crystal, intricate dial design, and a 6R movement. Again, I'm not sure that Seiko even makes a callers GMT now and certainly don't know enough about their history to suggest they never have, but they seem philosophically geared toward the travelers style.


I believe you are correct - they did their original 6117 movement, with a slaved hour hand, there was a 4s movement with the same function, and ever since, travelers GMT functions.

I just don't trust that they would make a lower-cost travelers GMT if a callers GMT movement would cost less to manufacture and still enable them to market it as a GMT watch.


----------



## Saswatch

SkxRobbie said:


> If it is a slaved non adjustable 24 hour hand wouldn't the chapter ring 24 hour bezel just confuse the wearer?


If you’re familiar with a GMT watch, the internal 24-hour chapter ring isn’t necessary. The GMT hand on the right side would indicate AM (midnight to noon) and left side as PM (noon to midnight) for the local time.


----------



## mconlonx

SkxRobbie said:


> If it is a slaved non adjustable 24 hour hand wouldn't the chapter ring 24 hour bezel just confuse the wearer?


How so? Let's say I'm traveling, and I've set the hour hand to local time, 10:00. It happens to be evening, so the non-adjustable hand is pointing to 22 on the chapter ring. 

That way, I know it is evening, not morning, in any setting where it is not obvious.

When the watch has sat for a while and I need to re-set the date, it indicates if I should turn the hour hand past 12 for the date flip and then set the new date. 

It also allows for at-a-glance translation into 24hr time, in countries where that is the preferred method of timekeeping. Handy!

And then the bezel is set for home-time, or an important second timezone.


----------



## mconlonx

Saswatch said:


> If you’re familiar with a GMT watch, the internal 24-hour chapter ring isn’t necessary. The GMT hand on the right side would indicate AM (midnight to noon) and left side as PM (noon to midnight) for the local time.


Personal preference - even if they are not numbered for hours, I still prefer 24hr indexes on the dial for ease of using the GMT hand independent of the bezel...


----------



## Saswatch

mconlonx said:


> How so? Let's say I'm traveling, and I've set the hour hand to local time, 10:00. It happens to be evening, so the non-adjustable hand is pointing to 22 on the chapter ring.
> 
> That way, I know it is evening, not morning, in any setting where it is not obvious.
> 
> When the watch has sat for a while and I need to re-set the date, it indicates if I should turn the hour hand past 12 for the date flip and then set the new date.
> 
> It also allows for at-a-glance translation into 24hr time, in countries where that is the preferred method of timekeeping. Handy!
> 
> And then the bezel is set for home-time, or an important second timezone.


Going by the responses from some of the folks here, I don't think they understand how GMT watches work or the difference in a 12 vs a 24 hour scale.

The market is seeing a interest away from regular 3 handers which makes the budget GMT movement as a sound move. Would be exciting to see a return of the bent GMT hand in some form.


----------



## SkxRobbie

Saswatch said:


> If you’re familiar with a GMT watch, the internal 24-hour chapter ring isn’t necessary. The GMT hand on the right side would indicate AM (midnight to noon) and left side as PM (noon to midnight) for the local time.


I understand. I am also fond of slaved GMT watches like the original GMT Master. Rotate 24hour bezel for second time zone simple and quick.


----------



## Davekaye90

My guess is that the 5KX GMT will be a caller style. Take a 4R36, change the day advance so that it jumps the 24-hour hand, not too difficult. If I were Seiko I'd probably want to protect the 6R64 by not having this new movement replicate its functions other than the 4Hz beat rate.


----------



## mconlonx

Davekaye90 said:


> My guess is that the 5KX GMT will be a caller style. Take a 4R36, change the day advance so that it jumps the 24-hour hand, not too difficult. If I were Seiko I'd probably want to protect the 6R64 by not having this new movement replicate its functions other than the 4Hz beat rate.


This. 

If modding a 4R36 so that the day adjustment becomes the GMT adjustment, like any number of Swiss movements, is cheaper than adapting the 6R64 tech down to a 4R movement, then it's just a no-brainer that's what they will do. 

I'm expecting a caller GMT; it's not impossible to conceive, and I will be pleasantly surprised, if it's anything else...


----------



## yonsson

mconlonx said:


> This.
> 
> If modding a 4R36 so that the day adjustment becomes the GMT adjustment, like any number of Swiss movements, is cheaper than adapting the 6R64 tech down to a 4R movement, then it's just a no-brainer that's what they will do.
> 
> I'm expecting a caller GMT; it's not impossible to conceive, and I will be pleasantly surprised, if it's anything else...


So basically switching day would instead move the GMT hand one step?


----------



## Davekaye90

yonsson said:


> So basically switching day would instead move the GMT hand one step?


Yep, take a fourth hand geared to run at half speed, modify the day change to advance that hand forward instead of the day wheel > caller GMT.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Don't care which type of GMT it is, but am looking forward to them.

I hereby proclaim them the 5MT.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

GirchyGirchy said:


> Don't care which type of GMT it is, but am looking forward to them.
> 
> I hereby proclaim them the 5MT.


Sorry mate; THIS is a 5MT


----------



## redhed18

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Sorry mate; THIS is a 5MT


Nice piece! 🥰 🚂👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## Cover Drive

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Sorry mate; THIS is a 5MT
> 
> View attachment 16523667


Oh wow….. that’s lovely!


----------



## krayzie

You know what's funny.. Seiko trying so hard to upscale GS by debranding the Seiko logo, yet Swatch is now coming out with a dual branding Swatch x Omega Speedy that's making people nuts and camp out on the streets worldwide like buying Js and Supreme. This is like the d*ck move of the century lol!


----------



## percysmith

krayzie said:


> You know what's funny.. Seiko trying so hard to upscale GS by debranding the Seiko logo, yet Swatch is now coming out with a dual branding Swatch x Omega Speedy that's making people nuts and camp out on the streets worldwide like buying Js and Supreme. This is like the d*ck move of the century lol!



Depending on the rumour mill you believe in Omega was pissed at being ordered to co-operate. Cheapens their brand. Now “legacy” Omega owners will have to refer to their watches as “(non-Swatch) Omegas”.


----------



## MrDisco99

Davekaye90 said:


> I think they've had that idea already.....


Not quite.

The SARB065 had the same SKX case (not thinner), same hardlex crystal, hollow end links, and pressed clasp. Also it was not ISO rated. And it said "Alpinist" on the back.

But yeah, it did have a 6R15.


----------



## krayzie

percysmith said:


> Depending on the rumour mill you believe in Omega was pissed at being ordered to co-operate. Cheapens their brand. Now “legacy” Omega owners will have to refer to their watches as “(non-Swatch) Omegas”.


Well you know Omega's real shame was being financially rescued by the house of Tissot which eventually became Swatch. I guess Omega really have no say on this one lol!

Come'on Seiko your move. 5GS?


----------



## MrDisco99

Davekaye90 said:


> My guess is that the 5KX GMT will be a caller style. Take a 4R36, change the day advance so that it jumps the 24-hour hand, not too difficult. If I were Seiko I'd probably want to protect the 6R64 by not having this new movement replicate its functions other than the 4Hz beat rate.


Yep... This is how GMT versions of many movements are created, and would be pretty easy to do with the 4R. This seems the path of least resistance, and I'd be surprised if they did something other than this.


----------



## percysmith

MrDisco99 said:


> Yep... This is how GMT versions of many movements are created, and would be pretty easy to do with the 4R. This seems the path of least resistance, and I'd be surprised if they did something other than this.


4R34 isn't more interesting than Hangzhou 6460, even less than ETA 2893.

So it's the colour scheme that would draw me. Black black black and Batman won't. Doubt the Doxa orange one will either. Let's see what else they put up.


----------



## percysmith

krayzie said:


> Come'on Seiko your move. 5GS?


They've sort of gone there already, with the SNR051 Prospex LX. Zaratsu and Spring Drive with a Seiko logo Seiko's Latest Prospex LX Special Edition is a Spring Drive GMT Inspired by the Moon - Worn & Wound

Oh - and lunar dial. I've just realised they've front-run Moonswatch by 3 months.


----------



## Davekaye90

percysmith said:


> 4R34 isn't more interesting than Hangzhou 6460, even less than ETA 2893.
> 
> So it's the colour scheme that would draw me. Black black black and Batman won't. Doubt the Doxa orange one will either. Let's see what else they put up.


Assuming it fits SKX dials and bezel inserts, you could make it look like anything you want. A root beer mod using the dial from from the SPB240 would be kinda awesome, actually.


----------



## percysmith

Nice but if I want to go that way then Pagani Root Beer homage is already a way to go 89.99US $ 82% OFF|2021 New Luxury GMT Watch PAGANI DESIGN Men Stainless Steel Automatic Mechanical Watches Sapphire Ceramic Bezel Waterproof Clock|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## valuewatchguy

percysmith said:


> Nice but if I want to go that way then Pagani Root Beer homage is already a way to go 89.99US $ 82% OFF|2021 New Luxury GMT Watch PAGANI DESIGN Men Stainless Steel Automatic Mechanical Watches Sapphire Ceramic Bezel Waterproof Clock|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


🤮

You should have said clonage....call it what it is. I have no problem with these watches existing but homage is too generous of a description for these watches that only strive to copy the original design.


----------



## Davekaye90

percysmith said:


> Nice but if I want to go that way then Pagani Root Beer homage is already a way to go 89.99US $ 82% OFF|2021 New Luxury GMT Watch PAGANI DESIGN Men Stainless Steel Automatic Mechanical Watches Sapphire Ceramic Bezel Waterproof Clock|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


True, but that doesn't look anything like a Seiko. I mean, you could look at any existing Seiko diver and say you could buy a Pagani Sub-clone instead.


----------



## krayzie

percysmith said:


> They've sort of gone there already, with the SNR051 Prospex LX. Zaratsu and Spring Drive with a Seiko logo Seiko's Latest Prospex LX Special Edition is a Spring Drive GMT Inspired by the Moon - Worn & Wound
> 
> Oh - and lunar dial. I've just realised they've front-run Moonswatch by 3 months.


Interesting watch. But you see those grannies and East Asians that were camping out in MK can't afford that even with the occasional free money from the gov.

It's gonna be hard for Seiko to come up with a cheap joke watch when they can't even figure out how to make Seiko 5s in Japan for starters.


----------



## percysmith

krayzie said:


> Interesting watch. But you see those grannies and East Asians that were camping out in MK can't afford that even with the occasional free money from the gov.
> 
> It's gonna be hard for Seiko to come up with a cheap joke watch when they can't even figure out how to make Seiko 5s in Japan for starters.


They don't have to. Someone in the gang pays. Granny just earns a day's wage.



percysmith said:


> The gang captured a majority of the tickets (this part not filmed, but the gang head was filmed with a thick pile of tickets in his hands). Then started distributing the tickets to grannies and housewives recruited to meet the customer quota. Members of the gang called out the models to be purchased and a gang member was stationed at the cashier to make payment. A third gang member stood at the door to take the watches off the recruited customers and pay them their queuer’s wage.
> 
> Login • Instagram


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

MrDisco99 said:


> Davekaye90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that the 5KX GMT will be a caller style. Take a 4R36, change the day advance so that it jumps the 24-hour hand, not too difficult. If I were Seiko I'd probably want to protect the 6R64 by not having this new movement replicate its functions other than the 4Hz beat rate.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep... This is how GMT versions of many movements are created, and would be pretty easy to do with the 4R. This seems the path of least resistance, and I'd be surprised if they did something other than this.
Click to expand...

A lot of us, including you @MrDisco99, had been calling for this in the community for as long as I have been around. I think every time a Seiko enthusiast sees a 4R37 with its 24-hour sub-dial, we think: "So close, Seiko. So close."


----------



## percysmith

percysmith said:


> They've sort of gone there already, with the SNR051 Prospex LX. Zaratsu and Spring Drive with a Seiko logo Seiko's Latest Prospex LX Special Edition is a Spring Drive GMT Inspired by the Moon - Worn & Wound
> 
> Oh - and lunar dial. I've just realised they've front-run Moonswatch by 3 months.


Actually isn't the better analogy of Omega letting Swatch make a budget Moonwatch is Rolex letting Tudor make a budget GMT?


----------



## SkxRobbie

I would buy a Sieko 5 even with a fixed and slaved 24 hour hand and a simple rotating 24 hour bezel like the original GMT Master. They are quick and easy to use and can set to half hour zones.
Seiko has a huge reference history they could make one with an inner rotating ring as well. It would be way more useful than a compass or azimuth scale.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Sorry mate; THIS is a 5MT
> 
> View attachment 16523667


So is this...










but neither are made by Seiko, so I think we can manage.


----------



## VincentG

GirchyGirchy said:


> So is this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but neither are made by Seiko, so I think we can manage.


5sp is the more common and widely used nomenclature


----------



## One-Seventy

VincentG said:


> 5sp is the more common and widely used nomenclature


Yep. 5MT means pretty much nothing outside the United States, because "MT" historically has been the default transmission type, whereas automatic transmissions have been more common in the USA since the late 1960s.


----------



## Commisar

Davekaye90 said:


> My guess is that the 5KX GMT will be a caller style. Take a 4R36, change the day advance so that it jumps the 24-hour hand, not too difficult. If I were Seiko I'd probably want to protect the 6R64 by not having this new movement replicate its functions other than the 4Hz beat rate.


Exactly. Plus the case is a modders dream so now you have a easily modded caller GMT.

I still hope and pray Seiko makes a mechanical Traveller GMT for the Prospex line.

I got to play with a Sharp Edge this weekend and to be honest if it has a date wheel vs a pointer date I'd probably have bought one that day. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rime_floe

Davekaye90 said:


> My guess is that the 5KX GMT will be a caller style. Take a 4R36, change the day advance so that it jumps the 24-hour hand, not too difficult. If I were Seiko I'd probably want to protect the 6R64 by not having this new movement replicate its functions other than the 4Hz beat rate.





mconlonx said:


> This.
> 
> If modding a 4R36 so that the day adjustment becomes the GMT adjustment, like any number of Swiss movements, is cheaper than adapting the 6R64 tech down to a 4R movement, then it's just a no-brainer that's what they will do.
> 
> I'm expecting a caller GMT; it's not impossible to conceive, and I will be pleasantly surprised, if it's anything else...





Commisar said:


> Exactly. Plus the case is a modders dream so now you have a easily modded caller GMT.
> 
> I still hope and pray Seiko makes a mechanical Traveller GMT for the Prospex line.
> 
> I got to play with a Sharp Edge this weekend and to be honest if it has a date wheel vs a pointer date I'd probably have bought one that day.


While acknowledging that y'all are most likely right and this will end up a caller's GMT, I am still getting my hopes up for a traveler's GMT on the merit of a) The purported price of $500 vs the 5KX at $300 with the only substantial difference being the movement - seems like an insane markup for a modified day wheel to 24-hour hand, and b) Seiko's lack of history with any form of caller GMT movement. I don't really see any reason for them to "protect" the 6R64 - there is enough to differentiate and elevate the Sharp Edge GMTs that I don't see it cannibalizing sales. 6R movements are protected from 4R movements on the basis of quality and price, not function.

To me, anything less than a traveler's GMT would be a cop-out, but I'm prepared to be hurt.


----------



## One-Seventy

rime_floe said:


> While acknowledging that y'all are most likely right and this will end up a caller's GMT, I am still getting my hopes up for a traveler's GMT on the merit of a) The purported price of $500 vs the 5KX at $300 with the only substantial difference being the movement - seems like an insane markup for a modified day wheel to 24-hour hand, and b) Seiko's lack of history with any form of caller GMT movement. I don't really see any reason for them to "protect" the 6R64 - there is enough to differentiate and elevate the Sharp Edge GMTs that I don't see it cannibalizing sales. 6R movements are protected from 4R movements on the basis of quality and price, not function.
> 
> To me, anything less than a traveler's GMT would be a cop-out, but I'm prepared to be hurt.


I don't know if the difference between a quicksettable 12h or 24h hand is actually that great, mechanically speaking. Both are normally connected to the going train via a minute hand and cannon pinion and require the ability to disengage from it without the minute hand slipping against the pinion. Nor is there is a requirement for any pre-existing function to be sacrificed in either's favour (the ETA 2892 does not come with a day display, but is frequently found with both 12h and 24h quickset facilities).

Any price uplift will be a simple example of segmenting through price discrimination. The market knows that people, having been told by others (frankly until they're blue in the face) that 12h quickset is superior, know that people will value it - and thus will pay more for it.

The $500 price is a rumour, not confirmed, and as above, represents pricing based on demand, not supply. A $200 uplift for GMT functionality is about what people are prepared to pay up to the low 4-figure bracket. I am sure Seiko will want to segment the market based on demand, not on an arbitrary cost-plus methodology.


----------



## yonsson

W&W starta in 2 days so we should soon have GS news. All that has leaked so far is a picture posted on Instagram from an official account. Interesting indeed! This might be the year we finally get a smaller diver’s watch and a better clasp. If they use the same old case I’ll be really disappointed.


----------



## Tickstart

Somehow I read that as "WW2 starts in two days", and was like damn it's coming straight from Yonsson it has to be true!


----------



## Davekaye90

One-Seventy said:


> I don't know if the difference between a quicksettable 12h or 24h hand is actually that great, mechanically speaking. Both are normally connected to the going train via a minute hand and cannon pinion and require the ability to disengage from it without the minute hand slipping against the pinion. Nor is there is a requirement for any pre-existing function to be sacrificed in either's favour (the ETA 2892 does not come with a day display, but is frequently found with both 12h and 24h quickset facilities).
> 
> Any price uplift will be a simple example of segmenting through price discrimination. The market knows that people, having been told by others (frankly until they're blue in the face) that 12h quickset is superior, know that people will value it - and thus will pay more for it.
> 
> The $500 price is a rumour, not confirmed, and as above, represents pricing based on demand, not supply. A $200 uplift for GMT functionality is about what people are prepared to pay up to the low 4-figure bracket. I am sure Seiko will want to segment the market based on demand, not on an arbitrary cost-plus methodology.


Mainly the difference is that (usually) the traveler style has bi-directional jumping, and can also move the date backwards when the 12-hour hand passes backwards over midnight. Caller GMT movements don't do that - the 24 hour hand isn't connected to the date at all.


----------



## yonsson

Tickstart said:


> Somehow I read that as "WW2 starts in two days", and was like damn it's coming straight from Yonsson it has to be true!


Predicting the past is a specialty of mine. 😉


----------



## rime_floe

One-Seventy said:


> I don't know if the difference between a quicksettable 12h or 24h hand is actually that great, mechanically speaking. Both are normally connected to the going train via a minute hand and cannon pinion and require the ability to disengage from it without the minute hand slipping against the pinion. Nor is there is a requirement for any pre-existing function to be sacrificed in either's favour (the ETA 2892 does not come with a day display, but is frequently found with both 12h and 24h quickset facilities).
> 
> Any price uplift will be a simple example of segmenting through price discrimination. The market knows that people, having been told by others (frankly until they're blue in the face) that 12h quickset is superior, know that people will value it - and thus will pay more for it.
> 
> The $500 price is a rumour, not confirmed, and as above, represents pricing based on demand, not supply. A $200 uplift for GMT functionality is about what people are prepared to pay up to the low 4-figure bracket. I am sure Seiko will want to segment the market based on demand, not on an arbitrary cost-plus methodology.


Great reply, thank you. I appreciate the mechanical breakdown - validating that there's not much of an appreciable difference in complexity. Thankfully we are seeing traveler's GMT watches move down the market into Seiko Presage via the 6R64 and Hamilton/Mido/Tissot/Certina via the Powermatic 80 GMT movement. It's still my hope Seiko continues this trend in fully democratizing this functionality with a lower spec, workhorse movement. I would be happy to pay a $200 surcharge for this added functionality.


----------



## Saswatch

One-Seventy said:


> I don't know if the difference between a quicksettable 12h or 24h hand is actually that great, mechanically speaking. Both are normally connected to the going train via a minute hand and cannon pinion and require the ability to disengage from it without the minute hand slipping against the pinion. Nor is there is a requirement for any pre-existing function to be sacrificed in either's favour (the ETA 2892 does not come with a day display, but is frequently found with both 12h and 24h quickset facilities).
> 
> Any price uplift will be a simple example of segmenting through price discrimination. The market knows that people, having been told by others (frankly until they're blue in the face) that 12h quickset is superior, know that people will value it - and thus will pay more for it.


If I had a choice, I’d go with the 12-hour hand quickset functionality over the regular non-jumping kind. Makes switching time zones a breeze without having to stop the watch to advance the hour hand.


----------



## Tickstart

yonsson said:


> Predicting the past is a specialty of mine. 😉


I can't believe I didn't pick up on that. x) WWII already happened, stupid stupid! 😣 So much for my western education.


----------



## Davekaye90

Weird....I was just looking at a Hodinkee JP article on the new Seiko ice divers, and the MM200R has the usual MM200R handset, and NOT the 63MAS/Willard set as seen in the renders. Looks like that was an F-up from the folks that do the renderings.


----------



## Commisar

Saswatch said:


> If I had a choice, I’d go with the 12-hour hand quickset functionality over the regular non-jumping kind. Makes switching time zones a breeze without having to stop the watch to advance the hour hand.


Same.

Tracking the hour hand is a lot easier than the 24 hour hand

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1

Davekaye90 said:


> MM200R


I like the beveled glass, the second hand, and...well, I guess that's it.


----------



## shibaman

GirchyGirchy said:


> So is this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but neither are made by Seiko, so I think we can manage.


The cost of a grand seiko. NA miatas are crazy expensive now. I owned a crystal white 90....red 92....93LE


----------



## Davekaye90

Tanker G1 said:


> I like the beveled glass, the second hand, and...well, I guess that's it.


I definitely prefer this variant to the other two. If I didn't already have my SPB185 mod I'd probably pick one up. I still don't like the 3 o'clock blob, but IMO the MM200R's dial design is much less negatively affected by it than the Willard, and particularly the 63MAS. Part of that may be that there was never a version of the MM200R without one, but I think the larger bar marker at 9 helps to offset the added lume at 3 in a way that the 63MAS and Willard's markers can't do.


----------



## ahonobaka

This time I can officially post it LOL:









Snowflake GMT was a surprise:


----------



## Davekaye90

ahonobaka said:


> This time I can officially post it LOL:
> View attachment 16531156
> 
> 
> Snowflake GMT (not pictured) was a surprise


Taking bets that the diver is in fact *not 40mm. 😁 *


----------



## Tanker G1

Davekaye90 said:


> Taking bets that the diver is in fact *not 40mm. 😁 *


It's 43.8mm and $11,600

Yikes


----------



## Fordehouse

43.8 x 13.8 is rumoured size.


----------



## Tanker G1

New GS are up on the US site. The diver is SLGA015


----------



## Davekaye90

Fordehouse said:


> 43.8 x 13.8 is rumoured size.


Huh, almost like Seiko cant just shift the date wheel around at will and magically invent a new 40mm case. Who'da thunk it? Oh, wait. I did. I thunk it.


----------



## yonsson

The size on the chrono (45mm) and the diver (43.8mm) make no sense what so ever. The GMT (41mm) looks nice, but all three watches have insane prices, including the GMT with a standard SD GMT movement. No GS for me this year it seems. I was really excited for the diver.


----------



## One-Seventy

I love this idea that hacking a 4R-equipped watch in order to adjust the 12h time is a big deal - definitely to be avoided, right, in order not to lose that lovely by-the-second accuracy it's well known for 

Like a lot of folks here who like watches, I _hate _playing with my watches when I need to set them, or change the time. I mean what watch lover wants to fiddle with their watch? Horrible experience, especially if you like watches.


----------



## b0fh

speak for yourself, I love fiddling, tinkering and messing with my watches.


----------



## One-Seventy

b0fh said:


> speak for yourself, I love fiddling, tinkering and messing with my watches.


I was being as sarcastic as possible. Sometimes I wonder what some folks are doing here. You should read the angst whenever daylight saving kicks in or out. "I hate DST. I have to change all my watches, and I hate having to play with them and do all that. I mean who wants to pick up their watches and adjust them by one hour? And the clock on the oven too! I need victim support."


----------



## valuewatchguy

The diver size is getting grief but....................


NEW Evol 9 case (thinner, smaller even if just minimal, will still wear better than before)
Titanium
New 9RA5 movement
Better balanced dial with the location of the PR
Definite upgrade on the bracelet even though the clasp hasnt changed
New 12 oclock marker
Kept the awesome GS diver handset
great new dial texture
More Seiko and less Submariner in looks

Many of us wish for a 40mm but I for one can easily wear 43mm and Seiko has always done a good job of defying the measurments. However, I for one can not afford to buy this one 

But this is an overall win for GS IMHO


----------



## krayzie

This looks better than the MM600 imo.


----------



## Xerxes300

valuewatchguy said:


> The diver size is getting grief but....................
> 
> 
> NEW Evol 9 case (thinner, smaller even if just minimal, will still wear better than before)
> Titanium
> New 9RA5 movement
> Better balanced dial with the location of the PR
> Definite upgrade on the bracelet even though the clasp hasnt changed
> New 12 oclock marker
> Kept the awesome GS diver handset
> great new dial texture
> More Seiko and less Submariner in looks
> 
> Many of us wish for a 40mm but I for one can easily wear 43mm and Seiko has always done a good job of defying the measurments. However, I for one can not afford to buy this one
> 
> But this is an overall win for GS IMHO


bye Rolex, hello GS!!!


----------



## SISL

The new GMT is close to 1mm thinner than the previous versions. It's not negligible.


----------



## Commisar

Xerxes300 said:


> bye Rolex, hello GS!!!


I think it looks really good and the fact that it's titanium does make it a lot more wearable.

Heck my 44mm King Turtle wears great even in steel on a steel bracelet.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1

valuewatchguy said:


> diver


It appears they no longer horizontally stretch the single digit dates to fill the date window as on previous GS divers. Compare the '6' above with this one:


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tanker G1 said:


> It appears they no longer horizontally stretch the single digit dates to fill the date window as on previous GS divers. Compare the '6' above with this one:


looks like they they did on the GMT but not the diver. But the font on the diver looks better with the serif accents


----------



## Sturmovik

valuewatchguy said:


> looks like they they did on the GMT but not the diver. But the font on the diver looks better with the serif accents


GMT is still using the 9R66 which makes sense. Looks like all of the new Spring Drive 9RA2 and 9RA5 have the same thinner font for the single digit dates. Lake Suwa and Spring Drive White Birch have the same thinner numerals as the new diver.


----------



## krayzie

Tanker G1 said:


> It appears they no longer horizontally stretch the single digit dates to fill the date window as on previous GS divers. Compare the '6' above with this one:


That was an Epson signature thing with the stretched font on the date wheel (which I don't like). SII never had that.

But then for this they went and stretched the font on the bezel instead lol!


----------



## Xerxes300

valuewatchguy said:


> looks like they they did on the GMT but not the diver. But the font on the diver looks better with the serif accents


i think the new font looks better.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Nothing under the $3000 range has impressed me so far out of Watches and Wonder. I’d rather wait out for the 6105-8000 reissue but anxious to see something soon.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

OMG WTF ISO PIP!


----------



## edotkim

GirchyGirchy said:


> OMG WTF ISO PIP!


Ha, I didn't notice that until I saw your post! While I do prefer this to Seiko's approach of adding lume to the dial surface adjacent to the date window, it still seems like a really inelegant solution given that it makes the 3-o'clock marker on the SLGA015's chapter ring significantly thicker than the 9-o'clock marker.

Why not lume the 3-o'clock marker on the chapter ring instead of using a circular pip? This just seems like such a strange choice on a watch priced in excess of $11,000 USD.

In case anyone isn't sure what GrichyGirchy is referring to, take a look at the marker on the chapter ring to the right of the date window (note: photos are from the Hodinkee write-up)...









In this shot, you can see both the 3- and 9-o'clock markers on the chapter ring. The angle compresses the dimensions of the markers, but I'd guess that the 3-o'clock marker is about twice as thick as the 9-o'clock marker.


----------



## Davekaye90

valuewatchguy said:


> The diver size is getting grief but....................
> 
> 
> NEW Evol 9 case (thinner, smaller even if just minimal, will still wear better than before)
> Titanium
> New 9RA5 movement
> Better balanced dial with the location of the PR
> Definite upgrade on the bracelet even though the clasp hasnt changed
> New 12 oclock marker
> Kept the awesome GS diver handset
> great new dial texture
> More Seiko and less Submariner in looks
> 
> Many of us wish for a 40mm but I for one can easily wear 43mm and Seiko has always done a good job of defying the measurments. However, I for one can not afford to buy this one
> 
> But this is an overall win for GS IMHO


The case design is a lot more refined than the old GS 200M case, which I always thought looked kind of bulbous around the sides, but let's not get too carried away, this is still a huge watch. Slimming down under 14mm is great (though this is 200M, GS doesn't get a parade for that) but that 51.5mm L2L is still quite long.


----------



## Saswatch

krayzie said:


> That was an Epson signature thing with the stretched font on the date wheel (which I don't like). SII never had that.
> 
> But then for this they went and stretched the font on the bezel instead lol!


One of the minor details of the SII NH35 movement in Dan Henry 1970 is the date wheel with stretched numbers.









I don’t know if it’s custom or what but was pleasantly surprised with the discovery.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> but that 51.5mm L2L is still quite long.


L2L 


It was fine for me when I owned the 231 and likely will be better on this if I could afford it

The titanium helps offset a lot of other technicalities that are bigger issues on heavy steel watches


----------



## fluence4

This and the Seiko 5 Batman for me

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Molle

Tanker G1 said:


> It appears they no longer horizontally stretch the single digit dates to fill the date window as on previous GS divers. Compare the '6' above with this one:
> View attachment 16532007


That’s sad. Love those sixes.


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

I’m surprised on the new GS diver it looks like it is not using hollowed out indices filled flush with lume, but instead the lume is applied on top of the markers like recent prospects divers.


----------



## Robotaz

valuewatchguy said:


> The diver size is getting grief but....................
> 
> 
> NEW Evol 9 case (thinner, smaller even if just minimal, will still wear better than before)
> Titanium
> New 9RA5 movement
> Better balanced dial with the location of the PR
> Definite upgrade on the bracelet even though the clasp hasnt changed
> New 12 oclock marker
> Kept the awesome GS diver handset
> great new dial texture
> More Seiko and less Submariner in looks
> 
> Many of us wish for a 40mm but I for one can easily wear 43mm and Seiko has always done a good job of defying the measurments. However, I for one can not afford to buy this one
> 
> But this is an overall win for GS IMHO


Cheap $5 urethane bezel. Seiko has lost their minds. This watch is so insulting that I hold a grudge against the company now. Best of luck, but I’m done. This has gotten to the point of ludicrous and obscene greed. It’s just shocking who Seiko is now.


----------



## Tanker G1

Robotaz said:


> Cheap $5 urethane bezel. Seiko has lost their minds. This watch is so insulting that I hold a grudge against the company now. Best of luck, but I’m done. This has gotten to the point of ludicrous and obscene greed. It’s just shocking who Seiko is now.


I'm disappointed with Seiko lately as well but the bezel is ceramic. From the product page:


----------



## One-Seventy

Robotaz said:


> cheap $5 urethane
> lost their minds
> this watch is so insulting
> I hold a grudge
> ludicrous and obscene greed
> it’s just shocking


Probably step away before you get an embolism. Would it help assuage your unfettered, incandescent rage if I told you the bezel was cheap ceramic, like _absolutely everybody _else's cheap ceramic?


----------



## krayzie

Tanker G1 said:


> I'm disappointed with Seiko lately as well but the bezel is ceramic. From the product page:


The bezel finish looks just like the one on my cheapie SD Tuna.

The really cool looking part is the knurling.

But that 3 o'clock pip once seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## Robotaz

One-Seventy said:


> Probably step away before you get an embolism. Would it help assuage your unfettered, incandescent rage if I told you the bezel was cheap ceramic, like _absolutely everybody _else's cheap ceramic?


OK. Not the extra $5500 is justified.

And calling my comment rage is just a stupid. Signal your superiority with others please.


----------



## One-Seventy

Robotaz said:


> OK. Not the extra $5500 is justified.
> 
> And calling my comment rage is just a stupid. Signal your superiority with others please.


ok.


> lost their minds
> this watch is so insulting
> I hold a grudge
> ludicrous and obscene greed
> it’s just shocking


----------



## yonsson

edotkim said:


> Ha, I didn't notice that until I saw your post! While I do prefer this to Seiko's approach of adding lume to the dial surface adjacent to the date window, it still seems like a really inelegant solution given that it makes the 3-o'clock marker on the SLGA015's chapter ring significantly thicker than the 9-o'clock marker.
> 
> Why not lume the 3-o'clock marker on the chapter ring instead of using a circular pip? This just seems like such a strange choice on a watch priced in excess of $11,000 USD.
> 
> In case anyone isn't sure what GrichyGirchy is referring to, take a look at the marker on the chapter ring to the right of the date window (note: photos are from the Hodinkee write-up)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this shot, you can see both the 3- and 9-o'clock markers on the chapter ring. The angle compresses the dimensions of the markers, but I'd guess that the 3-o'clock marker is about twice as thick as the 9-o'clock marker.


It’s a beautiful watch (as always from GS), but I find the prices provocative. I’m happy they are finally getting ceramic bezel inlays but I’m still expecting a better clasp. Size is also still too big. Imagine if it was 41mm and had a reasonable price, it could have been extremely popular and a direct threat to Omega at least. Now very few will buy it.

A steel version with a regular black dial and standard SD movement at a lower price would make total sense.


----------



## johnMcKlane

yonsson said:


> It’s a beautiful watch (as always from GS), but I find the prices provocative. I’m happy they are finally getting ceramic bezel inlays but I’m still expecting a better clasp. Size is also still too big. Imagine if it was 41mm and had a reasonable price, it could have been extremely popular and a direct threat to Omega at least. Now very few will buy it.
> 
> A steel version with a regular black dial and standard SD movement at a lower price would make total sense.


exactly 
at that price im looking at Omega right now !


----------



## Tanker G1

johnMcKlane said:


> exactly
> at that price im looking at Omega right now !


If only it didn't have the HEV, or the skeleton hands, or the dated wave dial, and had a tapered bracelet....

In other words, I might like the Omega Seamaster 300 if it was completely different.


----------



## Commisar

Robotaz said:


> Cheap $5 urethane bezel. Seiko has lost their minds. This watch is so insulting that I hold a grudge against the company now. Best of luck, but I’m done. This has gotten to the point of ludicrous and obscene greed. It’s just shocking who Seiko is now.


Ahh so you consider urethane a ceramic? 

Fun fact z companies exist to make money. If a Kickstarter, forum Born micro brand though they could get away with charging $10k a watch.... They would 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

krayzie said:


> The bezel finish looks just like the one on my cheapie SD Tuna.
> 
> The really cool looking part is the knurling.
> 
> But that 3 o'clock pip once seen cannot be unseen.


Yes it's due to ISO regs for diving watches.

Seiko ad GS actually seem to care about that

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyouloved

Tanker G1 said:


> If only it didn't have the HEV, or the skeleton hands, or the dated wave dial, and had a tapered bracelet....
> 
> In other words, I might like the Omega Seamaster 300 if it was completely different.


I like the seamaster, the new green one looks so nice! That and the bond ones are real keepers in my book.

if you’re not a fan then get the seamaster 300 not the professional but the classic looking one.


----------



## Commisar

Tanker G1 said:


> If only it didn't have the HEV, or the skeleton hands, or the dated wave dial, and had a tapered bracelet....
> 
> In other words, I might like the Omega Seamaster 300 if it was completely different.


Aha yeah. I've heard this for many brands. Hell, if Tudor put a date on the BB58 I'd probably get one. They won't though.

Same as Omega keeping the 30 year old Seamaster design language the same. If it was a sales failure they'd change it.

They also helpful offer the Planet Ocean for a different dive watch.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD

I really like the new GS GMT, but I'm disappointed they didn't improve the clasp. And I'm starting to think $10k is the new $5k - lots of standard stainless steel or titanium sports watches are getting close. It's weird when Omega and Tudor seem like an absolute bargain!

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyouloved

GregoryD said:


> I really like the new GS GMT, but I'm disappointed they didn't improve the clasp. And I'm starting to think $10k is the new $5k - lots of standard stainless steel or titanium sports watches are getting close. It's weird when Omega and Tudor seem like an absolute bargain!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


100% agree. Omega is the new grand seiko 😂😂😂 Tudor is cheap yeah but I def say they’re below GS and Omega


----------



## Watchyouloved

Omega is amazing value, I can see those prices drastically going up with the new seamaster iteration but that probably won’t be out until 2026 😂😂😂 don’t get me wrong the seamaster professional is still pretty new but it just feels outdated and in desperate need for an update


----------



## Iron swan

Tanker G1 said:


> If only it didn't have the HEV, or the skeleton hands, or the dated wave dial, and had a tapered bracelet....
> 
> In other words, I might like the Omega Seamaster 300 if it was completely different.


Agreed. Don’t forget that awful bezel design that sucks to use with wet hands. It’s just bad design all the way around.

I‘d actually say the same for most Omega watches. They’re in serious need of a new in-house designer(s), imo.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Not really interested in Grand Seiko right now. Honestly it would take a lot for a luxury brand to lure me in to spend thousands right now, much more than it would take seiko for me to spend a few hundred and it would still take a good amount for that lol 

basically a luxury brand watch would have to look so amazing and be such good design to make me plunge $5-$10k on it, like the Rolex GMT Pepsi 🤤🤤🤤

until then…the only watch I’m looking forward to is the Batman 5kx 😬


----------



## krayzie

Well the only good looking modern Seamaster imo is the SM300 remake from 1957. Funny how I think this probably pushed Seiko to properly retro their Professional 300 SLA025/039. Even the two colorways are pretty much the same lol!


----------



## mconlonx

Commisar said:


> Ahh so you consider urethane a ceramic?


I think Swatch/Omega is trying hard to convince people of this?

Really, the only GS I'm interested in now are used and quartz. If I wanted so spend what these new ones cost, I'd be shopping Credor.


----------



## Commisar

Watchyouloved said:


> Not really interested in Grand Seiko right now. Honestly it would take a lot for a luxury brand to lure me in to spend thousands right now, much more than it would take seiko for me to spend a few hundred and it would still take a good amount for that lol
> 
> basically a luxury brand watch would have to look so amazing and be such good design to make me plunge $5-$10k on it, like the Rolex GMT Pepsi
> 
> until then…the only watch I’m looking forward to is the Batman 5kx


Was that 5KX Batman confirmed?

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

Watchyouloved said:


> 100% agree. Omega is the new grand seiko  Tudor is cheap yeah but I def say they’re below GS and Omega


I'd say Tudor is a half step below Omega at this point.



Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

Iron swan said:


> Agreed. Don’t forget that awful bezel design that sucks to use with wet hands. It’s just bad design all the way around.
> 
> I‘d actually say the same for most Omega watches. They’re in serious need of a new in-house designer(s), imo.


The bezel is fine with wet hands you just have to grip the scallops at opposite ends. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aks12r

hmmm why didn't they add another identical iso pip at 9 oclock? balance the dial 
or just lume the the chapter ring markers? does it have to be a pip for iso?


----------



## Tanker G1

Commisar said:


> The bezel is fine with wet hands you just have to grip the scallops at opposite ends.


I'd argue what is and what isn't "fine" on a $5k watch is highly subjective. IMO the Omega SM300 is a complete turd from a design perspective.


----------



## Not_A_Guest

Lumed date wheels exist, and I bet it's trivial to lume the date window itself. Neither of these options should be out of reach for Grand Seiko, especially considering the pricing on that dive watch. I do wonder who's in charge of these design decisions...


----------



## krayzie

mconlonx said:


> I think Swatch/Omega is trying hard to convince people of this?


Ceramic composite is far from new. I have Sony Metal Master and Super Metal Master cassettes from the late 80's / early 90's made out of the same stuff, and they are so heavy it will jam up the car stereo motorized eject. I think they called it ceresin. They even had synthetic marble composite called gibraltar used for their CD player trays.

But plastic is plastic at the end of the day. Steve Jobs used to dis up ThinkPads about the same thing when IBM was using titanium (pixy dust) composite shells from Mitsubishi.

Seiko doesn't even have silicon hairsprings I'm sure they won't make an engineered high tech plastic case anytime soon.

Remember the Swatch Diaphane One? Took Seiko forever to even put a tourbillion into a GS.


----------



## jazzy88

Watchyouloved said:


> Not really interested in Grand Seiko right now. Honestly it would take a lot for a luxury brand to lure me in to spend thousands right now, much more than it would take seiko for me to spend a few hundred and it would still take a good amount for that lol
> 
> basically a luxury brand watch would have to look so amazing and be such good design to make me plunge $5-$10k on it, like the Rolex GMT Pepsi
> 
> until then…the only watch I’m looking forward to is the Batman 5kx


In a similar spot. Hoping GS would revive the 37mm flagship sbgr253/1 series maybe with some version of the new hi-beat movement series and some dial/case variations. 

 https://grandseikoboutique.us/products/watch-hi-beat-44gs-sbgh279










I would jump on something like this if not for the 40mm for a non gmt watch. My wrist can’t take it! At 37mm they could take my money and run (though I would likely wait for the secondary/gray market price drop). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShoreFire77

Are we all just gonna ignore the fact that even on a $12,000 watch Seiko still hasn't found a way to match their bracelet end links with the lug profile?


----------



## AlvaroVitali

__
http://instagr.am/p/CbyScvoNeWh/


----------



## mleok

Commisar said:


> I'd say Tudor is a half step below Omega at this point.


They’re definitely taking aim at Omega by toying with METAS certification.


----------



## johncomer

AlvaroVitali said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CbyScvoNeWh/
> 
> View attachment 16534970


That is great news from Seiko maybe they’ll also bring back their Bullhead


----------



## ffnc1020

johncomer said:


> That is great news from Seiko maybe they’ll also bring back their Bullhead


They already did with SCEB015.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SISL

SBGW283 & SBGW285 are now on the US boutique site:








Grand Seiko Manual SBGW283 Manual-Winding Watch


Grand Seiko Manual-Winding SBGW283 "Kishun" watch available for sale from the only official Boutique Online | Acquire yours today!




grandseikoboutique.us












Grand Seiko Manual SBGW285 Manual-Winding Watch


Grand Seiko Manual-Winding SBGW285 "Byōka" watch available for sale from the only official Boutique Online | Acquire yours today!




grandseikoboutique.us


----------



## Galaga

AlvaroVitali said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CbyScvoNeWh/
> 
> View attachment 16534970


Oh yes!!!


----------



## Watchyouloved

Commisar said:


> I'd say Tudor is a half step below Omega at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


I own a new bb58 and I can tell you from first hand the omega seamaster looks and feels much more solid and premium, though costs $1k more.

Also those omega movements….can’t beat em! Specs are crazy


----------



## Watchyouloved

Commisar said:


> Was that 5KX Batman confirmed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


Yes, three colors confirmed: Batman, orange, black/grey


----------



## Watchyouloved

AlvaroVitali said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CbyScvoNeWh/
> 
> View attachment 16534970


Honestly expected a much bigger reaction for this than what was given 😂😂 I mean it’s literally what people on here were begging for for so long! Maybe it’s the solar aspect of it? Looks like the same watch as the speed timers but with a different case shape. I wonder if it will take hype away from the panda seiko-tona


----------



## Watchyouloved

Oh wait…just remembered it’s an April fools joke….haha oh man I hate them now lol


----------



## GirchyGirchy

AlvaroVitali said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CbyScvoNeWh/
> 
> View attachment 16534970


I'm calling April Fool's.


----------



## krayzie

So this is their answer to the moonswatch?


----------



## Watchyouloved

krayzie said:


> So this is their answer to the moonswatch?


Def an April fools joke. They got us last year with the yellow dialed 63mas.

also notice how they didn't post it on their forum, only on IG and with no hype whatsoever lol


----------



## Tltuae

man, that's cruel lol
for a second there, seiko fans wet themselves.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Tltuae said:


> man, that's cruel lol
> for a second there, seiko fans wet themselves.


I know. And the sad thing is, it just seems like it would be so easy for Seiko to release, just like that drawing.


----------



## Commisar

Watchyouloved said:


> Honestly expected a much bigger reaction for this than what was given  I mean it’s literally what people on here were begging for for so long! Maybe it’s the solar aspect of it? Looks like the same watch as the speed timers but with a different case shape. I wonder if it will take hype away from the panda seiko-tona


Maybe 

I think it looks excellent 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

Watchyouloved said:


> Oh wait…just remembered it’s an April fools joke….haha oh man I hate them now lol


Arrgghh 🥲

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## oiram

Watchyouloved said:


> I own a new bb58 and I can tell you from first hand the omega seamaster looks and feels much more solid and premium, though costs $1k more.
> 
> Also those omega movements….can’t beat em! Specs are crazy


I agree. I have the 41mm and my Marinemaster 300 feels like it's put together better than the Black Bay.


----------



## john_marston

Watchyouloved said:


> Omega is amazing value, I can see those prices drastically going up with the new seamaster iteration but that probably won’t be out until 2026 😂😂😂 don’t get me wrong the seamaster professional is still pretty new but it just feels outdated and in desperate need for an update


I agree. I think Omega is one of the best watch brands to buy, but the SM300 looks like a 90s design that should stay there.
Their retro reissues are super slick though


jazzy88 said:


> In a similar spot. Hoping GS would revive the 37mm flagship sbgr253/1 series maybe with some version of the new hi-beat movement series and some dial/case variations.
> 
> Grand Seiko Hi-Beat 36000 44GS Gray SBGH279 Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would jump on something like this if not for the 40mm for a non gmt watch. My wrist can’t take it! At 37mm they could take my money and run (though I would likely wait for the secondary/gray market price drop).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you want that case style at 37mm, look no further than King Seiko 56xx or 45xx. Relatively affordable too, with amazing movements and craftsmanship. I have a couple, they are as good as old GS

(pic from the web because I’m lazy and this one looks better anyway)


----------



## valuewatchguy

john_marston said:


> I agree. I think Omega is one of the best watch brands to buy, but the SM300 looks like a 90s design that should stay there.


that era ........ It really isnt so bad.......


----------



## hodinky

*SBEC017
























SBSA163
























SBSA164























*


----------



## jml9689

The SBSA164 looks like the golden Hulk SKX we never got.


----------



## hodinky

*SBXC107








SBXC109








SBXC111








SBXC113








SBXY034








SBXY035








SBXY037








SBXY039








SBXY041








SBXY043*


----------



## One-Seventy

Nice. Waiting for the first hipster to wet his knickers and tell us all that it's a Royal Oak homage because of the hintegrated bracelet.


----------



## johnMcKlane

pfffffffffff it's a Royal Oak homage because of the hintegrated bracelet...

😊


----------



## Eisenhorn76

I like the SBXY043 because it doesn’t say GPS solar. I wish Seiko would stop adding that to their dials. Obviously, there’s a difference in functionality across models but a person discerning enough to acquire an Astron will know its technical capabilities and doesn’t need be reminded everytime they look at it. It just clutters up the dials. 

Further, it will inevitably lead to someone asking: “oh! GPS. Like an Apple Watch, eh?”


----------



## cocoajasper

hodinky said:


> *SBEC017
> View attachment 16540517
> 
> View attachment 16540518
> 
> View attachment 16540519
> 
> SBSA163
> View attachment 16540520
> 
> View attachment 16540521
> 
> View attachment 16540522
> 
> SBSA164
> View attachment 16540526
> 
> View attachment 16540530
> 
> View attachment 16540534
> *


Really liking that SBSA163...


----------



## Davekaye90

Curious what you folks think. I bought an OEM SPB255 case for a mod project. I'm going to try and strip off the orange paint using a non-acetone nail polish remover, and if that doesn't work (or it wrecks the insert in the process) replace it with an SKX insert. Trying to decide between putting in an SPB213 or SPB145 dial. I have both dials, just not quite sure which I want to go with.


----------



## Tanker G1

Davekaye90 said:


> Curious what you folks think. I bought an OEM SPB255 case for a mod project.


----------



## Davekaye90

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 16542594


Appreciate the snark. They don't exist yet. I was asking for opinions.


----------



## fillerbunny

Davekaye90 said:


> Appreciate the snark. They don't exist yet. I was asking for opinions.


Well, technically they are upcoming Seiko watches. 

If only there was a thread for general Seiko discussion or maybe even a way to start new threads...


----------



## MtnClymbr

Ehhhh. None of those listed by Hodinky really do it for me. They all look so busy. Just not my taste I guess. Almost kinda reminds me of Citizen watches of the past 10 years or so.


----------



## yonsson

Eisenhorn76 said:


> I like the SBXY043 because it doesn’t say GPS solar. I wish Seiko would stop adding that to their dials. Obviously, there’s a difference in functionality across models but a person discerning enough to acquire an Astron will know its technical capabilities and doesn’t need be reminded everytime they look at it. It just clutters up the dials.
> 
> Further, it will inevitably lead to someone asking: “oh! GPS. Like an Apple Watch, eh?”


Buuuuuuut…. All Astrons don’t have GPS, so loosing it on the dial might mean you loose the functionality.


----------



## hodinky

*SBPY163








SBPY165








SBPY167








SBPY169








SBPY171
















SBPY173
















SBTM317








SBTM319








SBTM321








SBTM323








SBTM325








SBTM331

















*


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Those solar chronos look nice...slightly larger than the SSC series?


----------



## big man

I'm hoping those SBTMs don't have Super Clear Coating, but based on all Seiko's recent releases I know they probably do :/


----------



## melvinkjones

valuewatchguy said:


> that era ........ It really isnt so bad.......


Is that your picture of your watches? Great photo and great watches!

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyouloved

hodinky said:


> *SBPY163
> View attachment 16543797
> 
> SBPY165
> View attachment 16543799
> 
> SBPY167
> View attachment 16543803
> 
> SBPY169
> View attachment 16543807
> 
> SBPY171
> View attachment 16543810
> 
> View attachment 16543812
> 
> SBPY173
> View attachment 16543813
> 
> View attachment 16543814
> 
> SBTM317
> View attachment 16543818
> 
> SBTM319
> View attachment 16543820
> 
> SBTM321
> View attachment 16543823
> 
> SBTM323
> View attachment 16543824
> 
> SBTM325
> View attachment 16543829
> 
> SBTM331
> View attachment 16543842
> 
> View attachment 16543843
> *


They look interesting but they’re def a little dressy looking while the SSC are the more sporty looking ones while also having better proportions. I like the chunky look of the SSC better but hey whatever people like


----------



## Not_A_Guest

hodinky said:


> *SBPY163
> View attachment 16543797
> 
> SBPY165
> View attachment 16543799
> 
> SBPY167
> View attachment 16543803
> 
> SBPY169
> View attachment 16543807
> 
> SBPY171
> View attachment 16543810
> 
> View attachment 16543812
> 
> SBPY173
> View attachment 16543813
> 
> View attachment 16543814
> 
> SBTM317
> View attachment 16543818
> 
> SBTM319
> View attachment 16543820
> 
> SBTM321
> View attachment 16543823
> 
> SBTM323
> View attachment 16543824
> 
> SBTM325
> View attachment 16543829
> 
> SBTM331
> View attachment 16543842
> 
> View attachment 16543843
> *


"Modellista"... now that is probably the most obscure collaboration I've ever seen.
Had to do an internet search to know anything about them.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Not_A_Guest said:


> "Modellista"... now that is probably the most obscure collaboration I've ever seen.
> Had to do an internet search to know anything about them.
> View attachment 16544658


Seiko is collaborating with everybody it seems! Even brands we never heard of 😅 I’m surprised the new Nissan Z collab is with citizen and not Seiko despite the last Nissan GT-R collab being with grand seiko 👀


----------



## MtnClymbr

hodinky said:


> *SBPY163
> View attachment 16543797
> 
> SBPY165
> View attachment 16543799
> 
> SBPY167
> View attachment 16543803
> 
> SBPY169
> View attachment 16543807
> 
> SBPY171
> View attachment 16543810
> 
> View attachment 16543812
> 
> SBPY173
> View attachment 16543813
> 
> View attachment 16543814
> 
> SBTM317
> View attachment 16543818
> 
> SBTM319
> View attachment 16543820
> 
> SBTM321
> View attachment 16543823
> 
> SBTM323
> View attachment 16543824
> 
> SBTM325
> View attachment 16543829
> 
> SBTM331
> View attachment 16543842
> 
> View attachment 16543843
> *


Now these are getting a little better appearance wise for me…


----------



## valuewatchguy

melvinkjones said:


> Is that your picture of your watches? Great photo and great watches!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


Thanks and yes those are mine


----------



## Jason Bourne

Come on Seiko. Reveal them 6105 reissues!


----------



## 6L35

big man said:


> I'm hoping those SBTMs don't have Super Clear Coating, but based on all Seiko's recent releases I know they probably do :/


Sorry but I don't get your point.


----------



## mconlonx

hodinky said:


> *SBTM317
> View attachment 16543818
> 
> SBTM319
> View attachment 16543820
> 
> SBTM321
> View attachment 16543823
> 
> SBTM323
> View attachment 16543824
> 
> SBTM325
> View attachment 16543829
> 
> SBTM331
> View attachment 16543842
> 
> View attachment 16543843
> *


I want so much for these to be a reasonable size, Like 38mm, tops. But I am bound to be disappointed...


----------



## big man

6L35 said:


> Sorry but I don't get your point.


A lot of Seiko's recent radio solar watches around the $400-500 mark have their Super-Clear Coating on both sides of the crystal, which I don't like.


----------



## 6L35

big man said:


> A lot of Seiko's recent radio solar watches around the $400-500 mark have their Super-Clear Coating on both sides of the crystal, which I don't like.


The Super-Clear Coating in the Astron is only on the inside. Same for the Presage. It never get scratches.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Gruppo Seiko 1881 - Il forum dei collezionisti italiani


Seiko Seikosha orologi collezionismo Citizen Orient Rolex Omega Longines Tudor Zenith Blancpain Tissot Universal Genève Grand Seiko Credor Alba Pulsar Wired Star Royal Hamilton Kentex Casio Prospex Presage Spring Drive watch vintage Vostok Rado Ebel




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## Saswatch

AlvaroVitali said:


> Gruppo Seiko 1881 - Il forum dei collezionisti italiani
> 
> 
> Seiko Seikosha orologi collezionismo Citizen Orient Rolex Omega Longines Tudor Zenith Blancpain Tissot Universal Genève Grand Seiko Credor Alba Pulsar Wired Star Royal Hamilton Kentex Casio Prospex Presage Spring Drive watch vintage Vostok Rado Ebel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16546448


Looking forward to seeing all the Seiko 5 iterations. Curious about the time sonar. The vintage ones were cool until prices went haywire.


----------



## Fordehouse

WOW look forward to the UFO 6138 and black Arnie.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Fordehouse said:


> WOW look forward to the UFO 6138 and black Arnie.


Time Sonar 49%
5126-8130 49%
Ufo 1%
7017 1%

😅


----------



## SKYWATCH007

AlvaroVitali said:


> Gruppo Seiko 1881 - Il forum dei collezionisti italiani
> 
> 
> Seiko Seikosha orologi collezionismo Citizen Orient Rolex Omega Longines Tudor Zenith Blancpain Tissot Universal Genève Grand Seiko Credor Alba Pulsar Wired Star Royal Hamilton Kentex Casio Prospex Presage Spring Drive watch vintage Vostok Rado Ebel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16546448


The SNE587 solar diver, will it be that 38.5mm model that just came out in the green and blue ? Excited for this new high perf lumibrite!!


----------



## AlvaroVitali

SKYWATCH007 said:


> The SNE587 solar diver, will it be that 38.5mm model that just came out in the green and blue ? Excited for this new high perf lumibrite!!


----------



## WYWY

AlvaroVitali said:


> Gruppo Seiko 1881 - Il forum dei collezionisti italiani
> 
> 
> Seiko Seikosha orologi collezionismo Citizen Orient Rolex Omega Longines Tudor Zenith Blancpain Tissot Universal Genève Grand Seiko Credor Alba Pulsar Wired Star Royal Hamilton Kentex Casio Prospex Presage Spring Drive watch vintage Vostok Rado Ebel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16546448


Thanks for sharing.


Glad I didn't pick up a discounted Arnie on offer from an AD yet. And happy they continue to evolve it. Look forward to see the new iteration.
A bit tired of all the black series releases. One can only have so many black timepieces in their collection. But I guess if the public are buying it in droves...
Yay for a new cocktail time series in urushi lacquer!
GMT in a Seiko 5? Wow!
All the Seiko 5 releases are super-interesting.  I think this is where designers get freedom to be more creative with what they do.


----------



## WYWY

In retrospect after the excitement is over, my wallet is probably safe...


As exciting as a new Arnie is, this sounds like too many features I don't use. 😅
No more black or blue timepieces for me. Unless it's really special. 😜
Sumo lug-to-lug are too big for me.
No mechanical chorons for me.
No interest in King Seiko and Astron.

That just leaves cocktail time and Seiko 5.


----------



## valuewatchguy

AlvaroVitali said:


> Gruppo Seiko 1881 - Il forum dei collezionisti italiani
> 
> 
> Seiko Seikosha orologi collezionismo Citizen Orient Rolex Omega Longines Tudor Zenith Blancpain Tissot Universal Genève Grand Seiko Credor Alba Pulsar Wired Star Royal Hamilton Kentex Casio Prospex Presage Spring Drive watch vintage Vostok Rado Ebel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it




*Did everyone just miss the 3 models of the 6105-8000 !!!!????*


----------



## tentimestwenty

There's some hope. The old SBTMs were 38 and 9mm thick! And these have nicer more sparse dials.



mconlonx said:


> I want so much for these to be a reasonable size, Like 38mm, tops. But I am bound to be disappointed...


----------



## fillerbunny

valuewatchguy said:


> *Did everyone just miss the 3 models of the 6105-8000 !!!!????*


They aren't exactly news anymore, are they? 

A super engineer bracelet is a curious choice, though.


----------



## Seenovision

valuewatchguy said:


> that era ........ It really isnt so bad.......


Nice lookin' duo! Love it.


----------



## konners

valuewatchguy said:


> *Did everyone just miss the 3 models of the 6105-8000 !!!!????*


Nope - glad to see some more about them being released. Can’t wait.


----------



## konners

I’m intrigued by the white and the engineer bracelet..


----------



## Tanker G1

valuewatchguy said:


> *Did everyone just miss the 3 models of the 6105-8000 !!!!????*


6R powered watches at the price Seiko will be asking are simply no longer worthy of consideration IMO. Seiko keeps serving that stale bread and we keep eating it because it's been our favorite restaurant for years and we don't want to admit to ourselves that the food isn't as good as it used to be. I've said it before but the 6R doesn't belong in any watch north of $800.


----------



## big man

6L35 said:


> The Super-Clear Coating in the Astron is only on the inside. Same for the Presage. It never get scratches.


From Seiko's own website (用語集 | 時計用語集 | カスタマーサービス | セイコーウオッチ):
スーパークリア コーティング
*ガラスの表裏両面*に無反射コーティング処理を施した透明被膜。
これは光の反射を約99％以上抑え、ダイヤルを見やすくする効果がある。

両面 = both sides


----------



## fluence4

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Bourne

Any pictures?


----------



## valuewatchguy

i can agree frustrated along with you about the movement and pricing but also be excited as a brand enthusiast for a great reissue being released. The same way that I was excited about the Constant Force watch they released last week. or how I totally love the current generation Corvette, that I currently nor ever will own.

I don’t have to have the ability or desire to own something to appreciate the design or overall product

but when they say it’s $1300 with the 6R, I’ll be right there with you saying Seiko should do better.


✌🏾



Tanker G1 said:


> 6R powered watches at the price Seiko will be asking are simply no longer worthy of consideration IMO. Seiko keeps serving that stale bread and we keep eating it because it's been our favorite restaurant for years and we don't want to admit to ourselves that the food isn't as good as it used to be. I've said it before but the 6R doesn't belong in any watch north of $800.


----------



## valuewatchguy

big man said:


> From Seiko's own website (用語集 | 時計用語集 | カスタマーサービス | セイコーウオッチ):
> スーパークリア コーティング
> *ガラスの表裏両面*に無反射コーティング処理を施した透明被膜。
> これは光の反射を約99％以上抑え、ダイヤルを見やすくする効果がある。
> 
> 両面 = both sides


The Cermet definition was interesting 


Cermet

A material made by mixing ceramics and metal powders and sintering them. It is characterized by combining the hardness, wear resistance, heat resistance of ceramics, and the toughness of metal. Also, unlike ordinary ceramics, it can also produce metallic colors.


----------



## SkxRobbie

Funny how we get most excited about re-releases of old Seiko models and then get upset about the differences between the re-release and the originals.


----------



## h_zee13

The new bracelet and clasp on the sumo is very intriguing. Let’s they get rid of the dive extension 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RJS296

Any news on MM300 updates yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oiljam

Can’t wait to see the 6105-8000 reinterpretation. I briefly owned a Rdunae 6105-8000 homage and thought the case shape and size was just perfect but couldn’t get my head round wearing a homage. It was actually a very good quality watch with great QC. So I’m really excited about this new Seiko. I agree with the 6R movement concerns but I may risk it for this one. I’ve sort of moved away from Seiko automatics lately as they’re often way out on accuracy, especially for their new pricing. Enjoying a 7c46 Tuna thoroughly at the moment so I’ve not ditched Seiko all together.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Crystal blue dial speed timer sounds interesting!

also the Honda collab sounds like a signed dial is coming!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Watchyouloved said:


> Crystal blue dial speed timer sounds interesting!


Is that the blue chrono photo a few pages back? I liked it except for the red chronograph hand. I would have preferred it to be silver, white, or yellow.


----------



## arlee




----------



## GirchyGirchy

arlee said:


> View attachment 16547511
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16547510


Yeah, I saw the SSC909...wonder how much different it'll be from this one, the SSC815.


----------



## johnMcKlane

SPB313
SSK001
SSK005 

dying to see those


----------



## Watchyouloved

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Is that the blue chrono photo a few pages back? I liked it except for the red chronograph hand. I would have preferred it to be silver, white, or yellow.


No, that one was the recreation model with the auto movement. This is the speed timer re interpretation model with the solar movement.


----------



## Watchyouloved

GirchyGirchy said:


> Yeah, I saw the SSC909...wonder how much different it'll be from this one, the SSC815.


Seiko did so good with this series and their panda model is doing exceptionally well because it looks just like a panda Daytona. I’m imagining their crystal blue will look like…








It actually would make perfect sense and if that’s the case then the 10k “limited” will actually run out very quickly!


----------



## Saswatch

Watchyouloved said:


> Seiko did so good with this series and their panda model is doing exceptionally well because it looks just like a panda Daytona.


The pictures of the two watches look nothing alike to me other than having a 3 sub-dial register layout which is rather generic.

Did you attach the wrong images?


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Watchyouloved said:


> Seiko did so good with this series and their panda model is doing exceptionally well because it looks just like a panda Daytona. I’m imagining their crystal blue will look like…
> View attachment 16547615
> 
> It actually would make perfect sense and if that’s the case then the 10k “limited” will actually run out very quickly!


Bezel black, sub-dials black, chrono hands white. The dial has a lighter shade of sky blue.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Saswatch said:


> The pictures of the two watches look nothing alike to me other than having a 3 sub-dial register layout which is rather generic.
> 
> Did you attach the wrong images?


I believe you misunderstood, I’m talking about the upcoming yet to be unveiled crystal blue variant. I believe the dial color will be the same as the current Daytona.


----------



## Watchyouloved

AlvaroVitali said:


> Bezel black, sub-dials black, chrono hands white. The dial has a lighter shade of sky blue.


I’m talking about the possibility of the yet to be revealed “crystal blue dial speed timer” I believe it will look like this daytona


----------



## Watchyouloved

For everyone getting confused…the speed timer in the pic that the other user shared is the SSC815 it has been out for awhile now….the new one will be model SSC909 which will be a limited edition with a crystal blue dial not the navy blue dial on the ssc815. I was just replying to that users comment on the overall design of the chronograph not the colors. Then I said the new upcoming model will look like the blue Daytona as their current white and black panda model looks very similar to the white and black panda Daytona model.


----------



## Watchyouloved




----------



## xekret

Not even close.....


----------



## Watchyouloved

Lol ok


----------



## Watchyouloved

xekret said:


> Not even close.....


I’m sure that’s not what the majority consensus are thinking….thus the nickname seiko-tona that so many online are giving it


----------



## Not_A_Guest

xekret said:


> Not even close.....


You and me both. But that's the name it got online when it was released. I blame all the so-called "fans" that probably didn't even know about this watch, which has been out for quite a while and is about as close to a Seiko Daytona as we'll ever get.


----------



## 6L35

big man said:


> From Seiko's own website (用語集 | 時計用語集 | カスタマーサービス | セイコーウオッチ):
> スーパークリア コーティング
> *ガラスの表裏両面*に無反射コーティング処理を施した透明被膜。
> これは光の反射を約99％以上抑え、ダイヤルを見やすくする効果がある。
> 
> 両面 = both sides


So everyone got it wrong but you? Congratulations man!


----------



## Watchyouloved

Not_A_Guest said:


> You and me both. But that's the name it got online when it was released. I blame all the so-called "fans" that probably didn't even know about this watch, which has been out for quite a while and is about as close to a Seiko Daytona as we'll ever get.


True that, but that being said I actually prefer the looks of the new speedtimers and it has nothing to do with the daytona. As you said that other model looks closer but I’d pick the speed timer all day


----------



## Watchyouloved

I can only imagine how the hype will be when the 5 gmt “Batman” drops 🙄

I understand everyone wants affordable versions of Rolex models which may be hard to obtain but I kind of hate how their models are slowly becoming other brand homages for people


----------



## One-Seventy

Definitely up for a 5 GMT, even if it had permanently coupled 12h and 24h hands. However, hype and greed means they'll go straight to the grey for 2x. Soon we'll be buying bread and gas-o-line on the grey market, scalped by The Money.


----------



## One-Seventy

Watchyouloved said:


> I can only imagine how the hype will be when the 5 gmt “Batman” drops 🙄


Yep. The Hype will rinse this one dry especially. You just know it :/


----------



## Watchyouloved

One-Seventy said:


> Definitely up for a 5 GMT, even if it had permanently coupled 12h and 24h hands. However, hype and greed means they'll go straight to the grey for 2x. Soon we'll be buying bread and gas-o-line on the grey market, scalped by The Money.


Covid turned everything into a scalper product


----------



## Watchyouloved

One-Seventy said:


> Yep. The Hype will rinse this one dry especially. You just know it :/


Yeah I can see that happening…

funny thing is, if people didn’t scalp Rolex models just to sell them, I’m pretty sure the wait times wouldn’t be that bad…thus models like the 5 gmt wouldn’t become hype to begin with


----------



## chriswalkerband

Why did they ruin them all with the top text? Cmon seikomies : ( 
They are struggling with blobs and dial symmetry, and the silly dot on the new SD GMT…so close yet so far…


----------



## Watchyouloved

chriswalkerband said:


> Why did they ruin them all with the top text? Cmon seikomies : (
> They are struggling with blobs and dial symmetry, and the silly dot on the new SD GMT…so close yet so far…


Which watch are you talking about?


----------



## chriswalkerband

Watchyouloved said:


> Which watch are you talking about?


I’m struggling trying to find it, it had a lume pip on the very edge of the dial at 3…I’m lookin and will post it when I find it again - chime in anyone, I thought it was a 7day sd gmt…


----------



## chriswalkerband

Found it, it was on HODINKEE…SLGA015 5day sd diver, not gmt my bad. But it’s true that you can’t unsee the lume pip once you see it. Throws off symmetry for me 🤷‍♂️


----------



## One-Seventy

chriswalkerband said:


> Found it, it was on HODINKEE…SLGA015 5day sd diver, not gmt my bad. But it’s true that you can’t unsee the lume pip once you see it. Throws off symmetry for me 🤷‍♂️
> View attachment 16548022


But the power reserve, date window and of course the hands at most positions throughout the 12-hour clock were OK?  

Making the date window luminous might have been more elegant a solution on the face of it, but you'd need plenty of material depth for a long-lasting treatment, without the benefit of a surround to contain it. Then people would have complained about the thick lume, I suspect.


----------



## MrDisco99

Watchyouloved said:


> For everyone getting confused…the speed timer in the pic that the other user shared is the SSC815 it has been out for awhile now….the new one will be model SSC909 which will be a limited edition with a crystal blue dial not the navy blue dial on the ssc815. I was just replying to that users comment on the overall design of the chronograph not the colors. Then I said the new upcoming model will look like the blue Daytona as their current white and black panda model looks very similar to the white and black panda Daytona model.


According to the info dump it's a "1969 re-creation." Not sure how a Platona ice blue dial fits with that.


----------



## Tanker G1

One-Seventy said:


> But the power reserve, date window and of course the hands at most positions throughout the 12-hour clock were OK?
> 
> Making the date window luminous might have been more elegant a solution on the face of it, but you'd need plenty of material depth for a long-lasting treatment, without the benefit of a surround to contain it. Then people would have complained about the thick lume, I suspect.


Are you saying lume the date frame or the date wheel? I'm not familiar with the ISO requirements beyond what other Seiko goobers have shared here but the frame makes more sense to me as an elegant solution, even if it doesn't last as long as the lume of the other markers. Is there / what is the lume duration requirement?

I recently bought an Ali Monster with a lumed date wheel. It's cool and all but I doubt it would meet ISO being a moving component where the new date has 'uncharged' lume.


----------



## big man

6L35 said:


> So everyone got it wrong but you? Congratulations man!


Everyone except Seiko themselves, I guess


----------



## juskiewrx

chriswalkerband said:


> Found it, it was on HODINKEE…SLGA015 5day sd diver, not gmt my bad. But it’s true that you can’t unsee the lume pip once you see it. Throws off symmetry for me 🤷‍♂️
> View attachment 16548022


Not only can I unsee that 3pip, I can't even get over how bad the the font & leading/spacing is above 6.
Seiko: "Hey, have we used Ariel yet on a watch face?"

I'm not opposed to san-serif fonts, but that and the spacing looks terrible. my 2¢...


----------



## chriswalkerband

One-Seventy said:


> But the power reserve, date window and of course the hands at most positions throughout the 12-hour clock were OK?
> 
> Making the date window luminous might have been more elegant a solution on the face of it, but you'd need plenty of material depth for a long-lasting treatment, without the benefit of a surround to contain it. Then people would have complained about the thick lume, I suspect.


Power reserve always looked fug to me, but it’s nerdy cool and fun to watch manual winding charge it…interesting complication. Date window is just ok, and I don’t care for the handset much. The new 12 o’clock wall shape is growing on me tho. Lumed date and/or surround I don’t think will be implemented. They will probably just keep blobbing it up…
The spacing or font didn’t bother me - at first 😂


----------



## Watchyouloved

MrDisco99 said:


> According to the info dump it's a "1969 re-creation." Not sure how a Platona ice blue dial fits with that.











yeah 1969 recreation is the speed timer…it says blue crystal dial….not sure what you don’t get here


----------



## percysmith

fluence4 said:


> View attachment 16547024
> 
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


Looking forward to the Urashi


----------



## SKYWATCH007

AlvaroVitali said:


> Gruppo Seiko 1881 - Il forum dei collezionisti italiani
> 
> 
> Seiko Seikosha orologi collezionismo Citizen Orient Rolex Omega Longines Tudor Zenith Blancpain Tissot Universal Genève Grand Seiko Credor Alba Pulsar Wired Star Royal Hamilton Kentex Casio Prospex Presage Spring Drive watch vintage Vostok Rado Ebel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16546448


Are the watches listed in order of release? If so, next up would be the 6105's 😎


----------



## Watchyouloved

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Are the watches listed in order of release? If so, next up would be the 6105's 😎


I’m going to say no only because on the list for 2021 they jumped around for release times.
I also know for sure that Seiko always releases the 5 sport limited collabs once around late spring and once again around late fall


----------



## Dan GSR

chriswalkerband said:


> Found it, it was on HODINKEE…SLGA015 5day sd diver, not gmt my bad. But it’s true that you can’t unsee the lume pip once you see it. Throws off symmetry for me 🤷‍♂️


Their solution to meet ISO


----------



## Davekaye90

Dan GSR said:


> Their solution to meet ISO


Definitely could've been done better. A simple large marker at 3 rather than the weird circle would've been fine, and if they had done matching large markers at 6, 9, and 12 (lumed or not) you wouldn't even notice that anything was off.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Not_A_Guest said:


> You and me both. But that's the name it got online when it was released. I blame all the so-called "fans" that probably didn't even know about this watch, which has been out for quite a while and is *about as close to a Seiko Daytona as we'll ever get*.


I'd say these are closer.


----------



## SkxRobbie

Most Chronos have very similer design language. If it has 3 dials and a tachymeter and if the dials are contrasting black or white they will look similer.
The Chapter ring lume pip on the Grand Seiko is fine. 
My opinions only of course.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

New high performance Lumibrite, more or less... 😅. Total black, PVD cases, matt black dials.


----------



## valuewatchguy

that NEW GS Diver chapter ring lume pip is not the best but honestly I prefer the restraint lest it start looking like a seiko mod or some over designed microbrand creation. Sometimes less is more and on a GS that is especially true. 

My favorite way (so far) they have dealt with the new ISO requirement is on the SRP Turtle/Samurai










photo credit to @uvalaw2005


----------



## Tanker G1

A no-date GS diver would solve ISO symmetry and pull me back in, but zero chance of that happening.


----------



## Watchout63

Tanker G1 said:


> A no-date GS diver would solve ISO symmetry and pull me back in, but zero chance of that happening.


Good point, I have to keep reminding myself, we aren't the genpop buying these watches. I can just imagine Seiko coming out with this and 99% of the populations saying "WTF, $5K and it doesn't even have a date?"


----------



## Tanker G1

Watchout63 said:


> Good point, I have to keep reminding myself, we aren't the genpop buying these watches. I can just imagine Seiko coming out with this and 99% of the populations saying "WTF, $5K and it doesn't even have a date?"


What does a no-date sub cost? Those sell pretty well.


----------



## noenmon

Watchout63 said:


> I can just imagine Seiko coming out with this and 99% of the populations saying "WTF, $5K and it doesn't even have a date?"


5000 would be a 50% discount on the no date. Fine by me.


----------



## yonsson

Watchout63 said:


> Good point, I have to keep reminding myself, we aren't the genpop buying these watches. I can just imagine Seiko coming out with this and 99% of the populations saying "WTF, $5K and it doesn't even have a date?"


Still Tudors most popular models don’t have a date. Same goes for some Rolex models, like the Daytona.

SEIKO might be discouraged by the SBGC117 and SBGX335 not selling good. They look a bit cartoonish/modern though and they weren’t available world wide. I can see the 335 selling well also outside of Japan, IF they don’t mark up the Japanese price like they did with the 117.


----------



## SkxRobbie

valuewatchguy said:


> that NEW GS Diver chapter ring lume pip is not the best but honestly I prefer the restraint lest it start looking like a seiko mod or some over designed microbrand creation. Sometimes less is more and on a GS that is especially true.
> 
> My favorite way (so far) they have dealt with the new ISO requirement is on the SRP Turtle/Samurai
> 
> View attachment 16549484
> 
> 
> photo credit to @uvalaw2005


This looks even better than the SRP777 as it fills up the empty space. I have the same 3 oclock pip on my 20 year old SKX173. Its the best option for divers with chapter rings that have minute tracks.


----------



## Strange Days

valuewatchguy said:


> that era ........ It really isnt so bad.......


Is that the 300m titanium Seamaster? I've been trying to figure out if Omega made this in stainless or if only the blue dial is stainless. Beautiful watch btw.


----------



## yonsson

Strange Days said:


> Is that the 300m titanium Seamaster? I've been trying to figure out if Omega made this in stainless or if only the blue dial is stainless. Beautiful watch btw.


Omega forums . Com


----------



## Xerxes300

Strange Days said:


> Is that the 300m titanium Seamaster? I've been trying to figure out if Omega made this in stainless or if only the blue dial is stainless. Beautiful watch btw.


both black and blue were available in titanium.


----------



## chriswalkerband

valuewatchguy said:


> that NEW GS Diver chapter ring lume pip is not the best but honestly I prefer the restraint lest it start looking like a seiko mod or some over designed microbrand creation. Sometimes less is more and on a GS that is especially true.
> 
> My favorite way (so far) they have dealt with the new ISO requirement is on the SRP Turtle/Samurai
> 
> View attachment 16549484
> 
> 
> photo credit to @uvalaw2005


Still off looking to me, but thank you for sharing this…it shows they are working on it. I’m hopeful they will get it sorted.


----------



## One-Seventy

yonsson said:


> Still Tudors most popular models don’t have a date. Same goes for some Rolex models, like the Daytona.
> 
> SEIKO might be discouraged by the SBGC117 and SBGX335 not selling good. They look a bit cartoonish/modern though and they weren’t available world wide. I can see the 335 selling well also outside of Japan, IF they don’t mark up the Japanese price like they did with the 117.


Genpop doesn't buy Tudors, at least, in ten years I've seen not a single one in the wild. Investors sure aren't buying the Daytona because it doesn't have a date display .

Asking for a no-date version is kind of an automatic reaction these days to any watch with a date. It doesn't matter what it is, it just has to not have a date. Very few Seiko divers in the past were date-free; it's just in their DNA. In fact I can't think of a single historical one that didn't have a date function.

GS did make those couple of no-date divers with a 9f quartz a while back, but like you say they were pretty niche.


----------



## valuewatchguy

One-Seventy said:


> Asking for a no-date version is kind of an automatic reaction these days to any watch with a date.


Same as anything over 42mm will automatically get the response ".......if only it was XXmm" (XX = any measurement under 40mm)


----------



## One-Seventy

valuewatchguy said:


> Same as anything over 42mm will automatically get the response ".......if only it was XXmm" (XX = any measurement under 40mm)


My favourite, for a watch that's 41.1mm across: "I like this but I refuse buy anything over 41mm". 100 microns, really dude, 100 microns? Two human hairs, dude? And that's before you even consider design, case profile, dial opening, function, length, height and all the rest of it. You know when you read that, you're dealing with a plonker.


----------



## pojo1806

One-Seventy said:


> My favourite, for a watch that's 41.1mm across: "I like this but I refuse buy anything over 41mm". 100 microns, really dude, 100 microns? Two human hairs, dude? And that's before you even consider design, case profile, dial opening, function, length, height and all the rest of it. You know when you read that, you're dealing with a plonker.


In my line of work 100um is considered a large dimension.


----------



## Xhantos

One-Seventy said:


> My favourite, for a watch that's 41.1mm across: "I like this but I refuse buy anything over 41mm". 100 microns, really dude, 100 microns? Two human hairs, dude? And that's before you even consider design, case profile, dial opening, function, length, height and all the rest of it. You know when you read that, you're dealing with a plonker.


Sorry, you have to draw the line at some point. If you say OK to 41.1mm then what logic is there to stop you to say OK to 41.2mm?


----------



## yonsson

One-Seventy said:


> Genpop doesn't buy Tudors, at least, in ten years I've seen not a single one in the wild. Investors sure aren't buying the Daytona because it doesn't have a date display .
> 
> Asking for a no-date version is kind of an automatic reaction these days to any watch with a date. It doesn't matter what it is, it just has to not have a date. Very few Seiko divers in the past were date-free; it's just in their DNA. In fact I can't think of a single historical one that didn't have a date function.
> 
> GS did make those couple of no-date divers with a 9f quartz a while back, but like you say they were pretty niche.


All I’m saying is every watch doesn’t have to have a date to be popular. The Daytona has been around forever and has been popular for a long time, not just during this hype. 

Omega Speedmaster, Rolex Daytona, most classic Panerai models (000,005,111,112,372, 422…).


----------



## starwasp

Xhantos said:


> Sorry, you have to draw the line at some point. If you say OK to 41.1mm then what logic is there to stop you to say OK to 41.2mm?


Alternatively, you could - just spitballing here - try it on and if you like it, then jobs a good'un.


----------



## Davekaye90

starwasp said:


> Alternatively, you could - just spitballing here - try it on and if you like it, then jobs a good'un.


Exactly, watches aren't perfect rectangles. You can have two watches that are 41 x 48 x 12, and they'll wear totally differently due to different case shapes.


----------



## 6L35

Asiafish1967 said:


> I've been obsessed with the new Seiko SPB237 ever since I saw the pictures of it. On the wrist it is even nice than I expected, and those Seichu straps..., just wow. I like NATO straps and have about a dozen high-end ones, but these are on a whole other level.
> 
> Oh the bezel isn't misaligned, I just hadn't centered it yet. It lines up perfectly with one more click.
> 
> View attachment 15986582


Hi there, after eight months of use how comfortable do you find it to be?


----------



## yonsson

6L35 said:


> Hi there, after eight months of use how comfortable do you find it to be?


I can answer by proxy. I loved mine for the first weeks but the nato is very thick making the watch sit high. The nato also has a strange “floating” keeper which makes it a pain to secure. I tried thinner regular natos but it just felt strange. I tried standard SEIKO rubbers but it didn’t look good. I bought an Uncle SEIKO waffle rubber that didn’t wear well since I was between two holes on the strap. I swapped the clasp for a longer, it didn’t help. I got fed up with getting a good fit so I sold it.

The watch is great but I never got the perfect fit. It was either too loose or too tight.


----------



## konners

yonsson said:


> I can answer by proxy. I loved mine for the first weeks but the nato is very thick making the watch sit high. The nato also has a strange “floating” keeper which makes it a pain to secure. I tried thinner regular natos but it just felt strange. I tried standard SEIKO rubbers but it didn’t look good. I bought an Uncle SEIKO waffle rubber that didn’t wear well since I was between two holes on the strap. I swapped the clasp for a longer, it didn’t help. I got fed up with getting a good fit so I sold it.
> 
> The watch is great but I never got the perfect fit. It was either too loose or too tight.


you needed the US GL831 - that would have given you the perfect fit! 😉


----------



## 6L35

yonsson said:


> I can answer by proxy. I loved mine for the first weeks but the nato is very thick making the watch sit high. The nato also has a strange “floating” keeper which makes it a pain to secure. I tried thinner regular natos but it just felt strange. I tried standard SEIKO rubbers but it didn’t look good. I bought an Uncle SEIKO waffle rubber that didn’t wear well since I was between two holes on the strap. I swapped the clasp for a longer, it didn’t help. I got fed up with getting a good fit so I sold it.
> 
> The watch is great but I never got the perfect fit. It was either too loose or too tight.


Thank for your answer, I valuate much the comfort of a watch. I like to wear them for long periods without taking them off and I was wondering if the Seichu "nato" was comfy or not. My fear was precisely what you said about it sitting high...


----------



## Davekaye90

The dial pattern is interesting, I thought it was the same as the SLA051's sort of asphalt look, but no. I'd really like to see this 30? mm dial size used in more divers than just the Uemuras. There's enough room there to have a lume block at 3 if the markers are pulled out to the edge, as part of the minute track rather than below it. Not _everything _has to be a reissue of some '60s or '70s design.


----------



## tri5cui7

I'm excited for those new cocktail times. I love the aesthetics!


----------



## aks12r

are there any dials with a 4 / 4:30 date that align to the crown? seeing them not lined up is triggering my ocd


----------



## Disco240

Interested in more info on the Time Sonar!

Vintage pieces are tough to come by.


----------



## watchersam

I wish they would do a modern take on the 7016 Monaco chrono. Slightly larger and with funky retro colours.


----------



## valuewatchguy

aks12r said:


> are there any dials with a 4 / 4:30 date that align to the crown? seeing them not lined up is triggering my ocd


----------



## mr4guns

aks12r said:


> are there any dials with a 4 / 4:30 date that align to the crown? seeing them not lined up is triggering my ocd
> View attachment 16558922
> 
> View attachment 16558923
> 
> View attachment 16558924
> 
> View attachment 16558926
> 
> View attachment 16558928


Is this a bait question ? 








Me triggered by the date window after I post this image though..


----------



## Saswatch

aks12r said:


> are there any dials with a 4 / 4:30 date that align to the crown? seeing them not lined up is triggering my ocd


 Seiko Street series
















Introducing Two New Seiko Street Series Divers, SNE543 and SNE541 - Worn & Wound


Seiko's Street series gets a small (but awesome) upgrade.




wornandwound.com


----------



## aks12r

much obliged gents & no bait intended - it genuinely triggers unease not to see things lined up 🤦‍♂️ and yes i am one of those who will straighten the knives and forks on a table 
i'm looking for a cas dive watch for everyday - thank you for the suggestions above I'll look into them 😊😊


----------



## One-Seventy

mr4guns said:


> Is this a bait question ?
> View attachment 16562220
> 
> Me triggered by the date window after I post this image though..


Date window, pah. I was _seriously _triggered by the colour orange, the fact that the crowns aren't _quite _the same, and the use of two-tone on the bracelet that puts little slivers of silver between the gold parts. I'm taking a leave of absence now for some intensive therapy!


----------



## VincentG

mr4guns said:


> Is this a bait question ?
> View attachment 16562220
> 
> Me triggered by the date window after I post this image though..


Bait question?


----------



## Xhantos

Astron new design 'Nexter'








<セイコー アストロン> 未来を切り開く新デザインシリーズ「NEXTER(ネクスター)」登場 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com












Seiko Astron GPS Solar. The ultimate in precision and performance, now in a new design for the next generation. | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## Hippopotamodon

Picture from greekwatchforum.gr.


----------



## Cover Drive

Hippopotamodon said:


> View attachment 16565099
> 
> Picture from greekwatchforum.gr.


The orange one. Tasty.


----------



## Commisar

Hippopotamodon said:


> View attachment 16565099
> 
> Picture from greekwatchforum.gr.


Oh those look very nice.

Great job Seiko 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Hippopotamodon said:


> Picture from greekwatchforum.gr.


That looks like a promotional picture, I wonder where they got that from.


----------



## Pongster

yonsson said:


> That looks like a promotional picture, I wonder where they got that from.


And embargo until June 8 or Aug 6


----------



## john_marston

Pongster said:


> And embargo until June 8 or Aug 6


I'd guess June 8, makes a lot more sense. As does the day/month/year format 😂

Seiko are pretty bad at keeping a lid on it. Then again, what are they losing out on with these leaks?


----------



## lexminute

Sales embargo on July.
Hmm, pretty exciting. I hope the case thickness doesn't increase from the current 5s. Also looking forward to more colorways.


----------



## yonsson

john_marston said:


> I'd guess June 8, makes a lot more sense. As does the day/month/year format 😂
> 
> Seiko are pretty bad at keeping a lid on it. Then again, what are they losing out on with these leaks?


I see no way in how SEIKO looses on leaks, except for their ADs being called to make bookings.


----------



## yonsson

lexminute said:


> Sales embargo on July.
> Hmm, pretty exciting. I hope the case thickness doesn't increase from the current 5s. Also looking forward to more colorways.


All three look great but SEIKO being SEIKO I imagine them doing a ton of variations a few months after launch.


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> All three look great but SEIKO being SEIKO I imagine them doing a ton of variations a few months after launch.


Save the Ocean GMT ....here we come!


----------



## josayeee

Hippopotamodon said:


> View attachment 16565099
> 
> Picture from greekwatchforum.gr.


What in the flying &@!$ Are these for real? They have to be quartz?


----------



## debicks

josayeee said:


> What in the flying &@!$ Are these for real? They have to be quartz?


CAL 4R34


----------



## johnMcKlane

Same price as Steinhart GMT less saphire ... IDK !?!?


----------



## fillerbunny

valuewatchguy said:


> Save the Ocean GMT ....here we come!


A Save the Ocean that isn't a dive watch? I don't think so.


----------



## rime_floe

Translating the text to English:



> Automatic movement 3 hands - Date with magnifying glass GMT - Stainless steel case and bracelet - Indic and hands with lumibrite - Rotating knurled bezel with IP treatment - Hardlex glass - Transparent screw back with visible movement - Triple folding clasp with push button safety and release Water resistance - 10 bar - Case diameter 42.5mm


So really not anything we didn't know, and no clarity on what type of GMT movement they went with. Is this the first of these Seiko 5 Sports models with the jubilee bracelet?

#TeamAffordableFlyerGMT


----------



## rime_floe

Pongster said:


> And embargo until June 8 or Aug 6





john_marston said:


> I'd guess June 8, makes a lot more sense. As does the day/month/year format 😂


Yep, June 8. The next line is Sale Embargo: July


----------



## Pongster

fillerbunny said:


> A Save the Ocean that isn't a dive watch? I don't think so.


Save the Air?


----------



## Davekaye90

lexminute said:


> Sales embargo on July.
> Hmm, pretty exciting. I hope the case thickness doesn't increase from the current 5s. Also looking forward to more colorways.


It will, by _at least _0.5mm or so. If nothing else, the 4th hand has to go somewhere, and caller GMT movements are usually thicker than their 3-hand counterparts. A box crystal could work for the taller hand stack, but I don't think they're going to do that. If the mid-case is the same as the regular 5KX, the height will probably go into the caseback.


----------



## Saswatch

rime_floe said:


> Translating the text to English:
> 
> 
> 
> So really not anything we didn't know, and no clarity on what type of GMT movement they went with. Is this the first of these Seiko 5 Sports models with the jubilee bracelet?
> 
> #TeamAffordableFlyerGMT


It was discussed like 100 pages back mostly speculative in nature 😂


----------



## mconlonx

One thing you can't count out, from those pix: The possibility that the GMT had is slaved to the hour hand, like the original Seiko 6117 movements.


----------



## rime_floe

Saswatch said:


> It was discussed like 100 pages back mostly speculative in nature 😂


Yeah, I was flying the hopeful flag for the traveler/flyer GMT, and I still am until proven otherwise!


----------



## schumway

Pongster said:


> Save the Air?


Save the Time Zones!!!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

mconlonx said:


> One thing you can't count out, from those pix: The possibility that the GMT had is slaved to the hour hand, like the original Seiko 6117 movements.


I have no problem with this "feature" if the GMT hand is indeed slaved to the hour hand. I would be mildly impressed (mildly) were it able to be set independently but with the rotating bezel, I do not find it necessary. The watches look good, especially on the jubilee bracelet. I think these are a homerun or at least a standing double, to use a baseball metaphor.


----------



## JJ312

Finally, some action on this thread!! Now lets see some leaks for the upcoming 6105-8000!


----------



## SKYWATCH007

What's the thickness going to be? 17mm 😂 These are already hughe


----------



## Davekaye90

SPB255 DLC MM200R case arrived. I really like the mix of finishes on this; the brushed and matte black work very well together. Interestingly, the bezel action is MUCH better than my 185, the bezel on that feels like it's filled with syrup. This one is light with a positive click, and I think the insert even lines up. Or at least it's close.


----------



## Commisar

rime_floe said:


> Yeah, I was flying the hopeful flag for the traveler/flyer GMT, and I still am until proven otherwise!


That's the 6R64

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rime_floe

Commisar said:


> That's the 6R64
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


At $1500!


----------



## Davekaye90

rime_floe said:


> At $1500!


The sharp edge GMTs are $1250 from ADs, and I've seen them under $1K used, or around there. As much as I like to complain about Seiko's current pricing strategy, that's hard to argue with. Only Swatch has anything comparable, and the only attractive Swatch Group watch with a derivative of that movement is the new Longines that's 3X as much money.


----------



## rime_floe

I'm not going to rehash this. I see no legitimate reason why they wouldn't do a 4R traveler GMT but I acknowledge it is not likely.



rime_floe said:


> While acknowledging that y'all are most likely right and this will end up a caller's GMT, I am still getting my hopes up for a traveler's GMT on the merit of a) The purported price of $500 vs the 5KX at $300 with the only substantial difference being the movement - seems like an insane markup for a modified day wheel to 24-hour hand, and b) Seiko's lack of history with any form of caller GMT movement. I don't really see any reason for them to "protect" the 6R64 - there is enough to differentiate and elevate the Sharp Edge GMTs that I don't see it cannibalizing sales. 6R movements are protected from 4R movements on the basis of quality and price, not function.
> 
> To me, anything less than a traveler's GMT would be a cop-out, but I'm prepared to be hurt.


----------



## One-Seventy

mconlonx said:


> One thing you can't count out, from those pix: The possibility that the GMT had is slaved to the hour hand, like the original Seiko 6117 movements.


All GMT movements with a separate 24h hand are slaved to the 12h hand, otherwise they'd flop about . However there is a strong possibility that there is a fixed synchronisation of 12h and 24h hands, and neither can be adjusted relative to the other. Seiko already has 4R movements with fixed-sync 24h hands, as I expect this forum to know, and as the 6R and 4R movements are closely related, it's not beyond the bounds of possibility that Seiko has simply reused the additional wheel and calendar adjustment to achieve much the same effect. But for product differentiation, I expect that they chose not to.


Davekaye90 said:


> The sharp edge GMTs are $1250 from ADs, and I've seen them under $1K used, or around there. As much as I like to complain about Seiko's current pricing strategy, that's hard to argue with. Only Swatch has anything comparable, and the only attractive Swatch Group watch with a derivative of that movement is the new Longines that's 3X as much money.


There is also the Certina DS Action GMT for about the same price, but availability is much patchier so not an ption for everyone. It has the same movement as the Mido Ocean Star GMT diver which occasionally gets a mention. Like the Seiko, the Certina's movement has a longer PR than the movement its based on, and has the same 21.6k beat rate. However, in my opinion, it's not much of a looker:


----------



## mconlonx

Here's the deal. I am very, very interested in those new Seiko 5 GMT models. I don't even care what _kind_ of GMT movement it is. Not sure that I'll rush right out and pay a premium at release timeframe pricing, let alone what scalpers will be getting for them when they inevitably sell out, but at some point, I will no doubt pick one up. Type of GMT movement won't even be a consideration.

The only thing I ask, and since it is 4R family, assume it will be a non-issue, is that the quickset date change, if there is one, is set by rotating the crown in the same direction as the quickset date on every other contemporary Seiko movement...


----------



## Davekaye90

One-Seventy said:


> All GMT movements with a separate 24h hand are slaved to the 12h hand, otherwise they'd flop about . However there is a strong possibility that there is a fixed synchronisation of 12h and 24h hands, and neither can be adjusted relative to the other. Seiko already has 4R movements with fixed-sync 24h hands, as I expect this forum to know, and as the 6R and 4R movements are closely related, it's not beyond the bounds of possibility that Seiko has simply reused the additional wheel and calendar adjustment to achieve much the same effect. But for product differentiation, I expect that they chose not to.
> 
> There is also the Certina DS Action GMT for about the same price, but availability is much patchier so not an ption for everyone. It has the same movement as the Mido Ocean Star GMT diver which occasionally gets a mention. Like the Seiko, the Certina's movement has a longer PR than the movement its based on, and has the same 21.6k beat rate. However, in my opinion, it's not much of a looker:
> 
> View attachment 16566870


Note the use of the word _attractive. _  I'm aware of the Tissot, Mido, and Certina GMTs that have the traveler version of the PM80. They're all typical SG, design by committee bland and boring. Hamilton's variant is the closest in terms of pricing and being not hideous to look at, but the aviation bezel will be needed by almost no one, and those few that do want it probably have a Navitimer.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> Note the use of the word _attractive. _  I'm aware of the Tissot, Mido, and Certina GMTs that have the traveler version of the PM80. They're all typical SG, design by committee bland and boring. Hamilton's variant is the closest in terms of pricing and being not hideous to look at, but the aviation bezel will be needed by almost no one, and those few that do want it probably have a Navitimer.



Looks are subjective but I think Mido's version looks great andthat Hamilton is a bit garish. The Sharp Edge GMTs while great value just never appealed to me in terms of looks. The new 5MT seiko GMT models do look great in no small part due to the derivitive SKX heritage (no major leaps in design effort here) .... but other than that and LX series GMTs, Seiko's GMT offerings are a aesthetic desert for me personally.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Hippopotamodon said:


> View attachment 16565099
> 
> Picture from greekwatchforum.gr.


So are we all in agreement that the Batman version will get scalped to Oblivion like the panda speed timer?


----------



## valuewatchguy

Watchyouloved said:


> So are we all in agreement that the Batman version will get scalped to Oblivion like the panda speed timer?


if you were a collector the one to get would be the orange in my opinion. But yes all of these will get scalped big time. Batman probably the most......

wonder how i can get about 10 of them?


----------



## Davekaye90

valuewatchguy said:


> Looks are subjective but I think Mido's version looks great andthat Hamilton is a bit garish. The Sharp Edge GMTs while great value just never appealed to me in terms of looks. The new 5MT seiko GMT models do look great in no small part due to the derivitive SKX heritage (no major leaps in design effort here) .... but other than that and LX series GMTs, Seiko's GMT offerings are a aesthetic desert for me personally.


Fair enough. I thought the original blue/salmon version was nice, but I think the SPB303 with the darker blue dial and smaller GMT bezel with the polished inner ring is one of the best looking Presage watches they've done lately. Limited (of course) as all of Seiko's most attractive watches tend to be. I don't need a GMT, but if I did, that'd be what I'd go for.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> Fair enough. I thought the original blue/salmon version was nice, but I think the SPB303 with the darker blue dial and smaller GMT bezel with the polished inner ring is one of the best looking Presage watches they've done lately. Limited (of course) as all of Seiko's most attractive watches tend to be. I don't need a GMT, but if I did, that'd be what I'd go for.


Its that pattern on the dial that turns me off. Give it to me in a dark blue glossy dial (no waffles, no penguins, no sunburst, no odes to the Kishiro river, just a nice glossy dark blue dial) and I'm likely interested. Also get rid of the pin stripe on the bracelet.

But i will agree the rest of the watch comes together well.


----------



## maliboo74

Just landed a new Arnie from the jungle. Immediately started playing with strap options.


----------



## mconlonx

Looks like Seiko is not the only company recognizing demand for affordable GMTs...









Incoming Timex Q GMT


It looks like Timex is gearing up to release a quartz GMT in the popular Q case...according to their instagram, it will be available on their online store 'soon'. Looks like at least a black bezel, Batman, and Pepsi variants, available on both a rubber strap and a bracelet. It will use a Swiss...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Tanker G1

I'm really glad I'm not a GMT fan. My collection would be another level or two up on the insane scale otherwise.


----------



## yonsson

rime_floe said:


> Is this the first of these Seiko 5 Sports models with a *solid* jubilee bracelet?


You said it, not me.


----------



## Davekaye90

mconlonx said:


> Looks like Seiko is not the only company recognizing demand for affordable GMTs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incoming Timex Q GMT
> 
> 
> It looks like Timex is gearing up to release a quartz GMT in the popular Q case...according to their instagram, it will be available on their online store 'soon'. Looks like at least a black bezel, Batman, and Pepsi variants, available on both a rubber strap and a bracelet. It will use a Swiss...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Glycine now has them as well. Say what you will about the Invicta ownership and them adopting the WOW 87% discount!!!!! Pricing strategy, but the CS had grown incredibly stale under the pre-Invicta days. Doing a 36 and now 39mm version as well as a GMT is just good business.


----------



## Tanker G1

Davekaye90 said:


> Glycine now has them as well. Say what you will about the Invicta ownership and them adopting the WOW 87% discount!!!!! Pricing strategy, but the CS had grown incredibly stale under the pre-Invicta days. Doing a 36 and now 39mm version as well as a GMT is just good business.


Cyclops looks a little crooked. Seiko must've put that one together.


----------



## One-Seventy

Davekaye90 said:


> Glycine now has them as well. Say what you will about the Invicta ownership and them adopting the WOW 87% discount!!!!! Pricing strategy, but the CS had grown incredibly stale under the pre-Invicta days. Doing a 36 and now 39mm version as well as a GMT is just good business.


Not my fave colour scheme and I'd have gone with the paddle hands they use on other Combats, but that a classically good-looking watch. 

The screamed-out discounts are makes it very difficult to determine the value proposition. Is it a £1,600 watch, as my European price list suggests, or a $500 watch, as US sales prices (presumably still involving some sort of profit) suggest? Dunno.


----------



## percysmith

One-Seventy said:


> There is also the Certina DS Action GMT for about the same price, but availability is much patchier so not an ption for everyone. It has the same movement as the Mido Ocean Star GMT diver which occasionally gets a mention. Like the Seiko, the Certina's movement has a longer PR than the movement its based on, and has the same 21.6k beat rate. However, in my opinion, it's not much of a looker:
> 
> View attachment 16566870


Fixed chapter ring/no bezel. Rotating bezel will be a big upside for any Seiko 5 GMT.



Davekaye90 said:


> Note the use of the word _attractive. _  I'm aware of the Tissot, Mido, and Certina GMTs that have the traveler version of the PM80. They're all typical SG, design by committee bland and boring. Hamilton's variant is the closest in terms of pricing and being not hideous to look at, but the aviation bezel will be needed by almost no one, and those few that do want it probably have a Navitimer.


Mido Ocean Star GMT didn’t look that bad, it was just large, and I’m not the biggest fan of the Powermatic 80:


----------



## yonsson

Why do you guys post watches of other crappy micro brand? I don’t get it. Isn’t this a SEIKO/GS thread?


----------



## krayzie

yonsson said:


> Why do you guys post watches of other crappy micro brand? I don’t get it. Isn’t that his a SEIKO/GS thread?


Yes 3+ pages of non-stop ugly trash now even Seiko 5s look like a must buy.


----------



## Xhantos

yonsson said:


> Why do you guys post watches of other crappy micro brand? I don’t get it. Isn’t this a SEIKO/GS thread?


Actually GS has its own forum and here's the link to corresponding *NEW and UPCOMING Grand Seiko watches* thread:








**NEW and UPCOMING Grand Seiko watches**


Hello all, Creating an all purpose thread to discuss new and upcoming Grand Seiko models, in an effort to consolidate the various threads. Let's be courteous/cognizant of leaks (aka avoid them please) since this is a sponsored forum. Kicking it off with upcoming 9F releases: SBGV239: 44GS...




www.watchuseek.com





This one is for SEIKO only


----------



## krayzie

Xhantos said:


> Actually GS has its own forum and here's the link to corresponding *NEW and UPCOMING Grand Seiko watches* thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **NEW and UPCOMING Grand Seiko watches**
> 
> 
> Hello all, Creating an all purpose thread to discuss new and upcoming Grand Seiko models, in an effort to consolidate the various threads. Let's be courteous/cognizant of leaks (aka avoid them please) since this is a sponsored forum. Kicking it off with upcoming 9F releases: SBGV239: 44GS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for SEIKO only


Yea but they never post anything interesting there like this:









世界を驚嘆させる型破りなグランドセイコー「コンスタントフォース・トゥールビヨン」 | 高級腕時計専門誌クロノス日本版[webChronos]


2020年、本誌はグランドセイコーの試作機である「T0 コンスタントフォース・トゥールビヨン」を日本の時計産業が至った究極、と評した。それから1年半――。グランドセイコーの開発チームは、ムーブメントのほとんどを再設計し、さらに新しい外装を加えた完成形をリリースした。




www.webchronos.net


----------



## Galaga

yonsson said:


> You said it, not me.


Female end links?


----------



## yonsson

Galaga said:


> Female end links?











Yepp. Looks exactly like the original bracelet.


----------



## Galaga

yonsson said:


> Yepp. Looks exactly like the original bracelet.


Seriously that GMT will sell like hot cakes. I’m not fussed if it doesn’t have the independent GMT hand. Just turn the bezel when traveling.


----------



## yonsson

Galaga said:


> Seriously that GMT will sell like hot cakes. I’m not fussed if it doesn’t have the independent GMT hand. Just turn the bezel when traveling.


Agree! I have already decided to buy at least the orange one.


----------



## john_marston

yonsson said:


> Why do you guys post watches of other crappy micro brand? I don’t get it. Isn’t this a SEIKO/GS thread?


Hamilton, Glycine, Certina and Mido are ‘crappy micro brands’? 
Why do you keep insisting people can’t post their critiques, or alternatives on new Seiko models? Are you on Seiko’s payroll?


----------



## Commisar

maliboo74 said:


> Just landed a new Arnie from the jungle. Immediately started playing with strap options.
> View attachment 16567274
> View attachment 16567275
> 
> View attachment 16567277
> 
> View attachment 16567276


I've really come around on the Arnie over the last few months after having gotten a Solar Tuna and realizing that Seiko can magically make a 45mm+ watch wearable. 

I'm torn between the classic Arnie and the "Safari Arnie" 

Any suggestions or is it purely a color/aesthetic choice?

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35

Commisar said:


> I've really come around on the Arnie over the last few months after having gotten a Solar Tuna and realizing that Seiko can magically make a 45mm+ watch wearable.
> 
> I'm torn between the classic Arnie and the "Safari Arnie"
> 
> Any suggestions or is it purely a color/aesthetic choice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


I have the Safari Arnie (Desert version) and, even being a diver’s, it’s more a “groundesque” watch if you get me. The biggest difference, color scheme aside, is the rectangular toasted markers instead of the round ones of the other.

Tough decision indeed.


----------



## johnMcKlane

john_marston said:


> Hamilton, Glycine, Certina and Mido are ‘crappy micro brands’?
> Why do you keep insisting people can’t post their critiques, or alternatives on new Seiko models? Are you on Seiko’s payroll?


Point here … this is a Seiko thread …that’s the point !


----------



## valuewatchguy

johnMcKlane said:


> Point here … this is a Seiko thread …that’s the point !



If out of 1298 pages of topic matter we can’t handle a dozen posts about other brands especially as they compare to Seiko, we are a little sensitive. Seiko doesn’t exist in a vacuum.


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> If out of 1298 pages of topic matter we can’t handle a dozen posts about other brands especially as they compare to Seiko, we are a little sensitive. Seiko doesn’t exist in a vacuum.


There’s no logic in posting Swedish Chinese made micro watches here, there’s simply no logic for it what so ever. There are other threads for that.


----------



## Tanker G1

yonsson said:


> There’s no logic in posting Swedish Chinese made micro watches here, there’s simply no logic for it what so ever. There are other threads for that.


I disagree. The discussion had naturally moved to GMT offerings from other brands in response to new Seiko GMT watches. How is that not a natural flow of discussion for watch enthusiasts? Or is this a Seiko Members Only thread?


----------



## SkxRobbie

I actually hope it’s a slave 24 hour hand with rotating bezel a very easy way to change time zones


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> There’s no logic in posting Swedish Chinese made micro watches here, there’s simply no logic for it what so ever. There are other threads for that.


and that Swedish watch was just a tongue-in-cheek response to the guy who was triggered things not lining up. Purely In jest and to lighten up the moment.


----------



## Davekaye90

SkxRobbie said:


> I actually hope it’s a slave 24 hour hand with rotating bezel a very easy way to change time zones


All GMTs technically have their 4th hands driven at half speed. The only thing a caller function ads is the ability to jump the 24-hour hand forward in place of a day function. You don't ever have to use that ability if you don't want to.


----------



## maliboo74

Commisar said:


> I've really come around on the Arnie over the last few months after having gotten a Solar Tuna and realizing that Seiko can magically make a 45mm+ watch wearable.
> 
> I'm torn between the classic Arnie and the "Safari Arnie"
> 
> Any suggestions or is it purely a color/aesthetic choice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


Hey!

Ive only experienced this combo. I’d say this or the PADI version.


----------



## MtnClymbr

maliboo74 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Ive only experienced this combo. I’d say this or the PADI version.


I’m looking forward to seeing what the Arnie release will be for 2022!


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Does anyone have 6105-8000 info by any chance? This will probably be the most exciting release (for me) anyways...

😎


----------



## JJ312

SkxRobbie said:


> I actually hope it’s a slave 24 hour hand with rotating bezel a very easy way to change time zones


Me too, and an appropriate bi-directional bezel as opposed to a diver’s style 60 or 120- click!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

JJ312 said:


> SkxRobbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually hope it’s a slave 24 hour hand with rotating bezel a very easy way to change time zones
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, and an appropriate bi-directional bezel as opposed to a diver’s style 60 or 120- click!
Click to expand...

Something tells me Seiko will do everything right with these Seiko 5 GMTs except give them unidirectional 120-click bezels. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## SkxRobbie

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Something tells me Seiko will do everything right with these Seiko 5 GMTs except give them unidirectional 120-click bezels. I hope I am wrong.


It would not be true to Seiko unless there was a quirk of some kind


----------



## fluence4

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## MtnClymbr

fluence4 said:


> View attachment 16576488
> 
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


Whoa…


----------



## SKYWATCH007

fluence4 said:


> View attachment 16576488
> 
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


what is this? There was a thailand edt that looked similar


----------



## Tanker G1

SKYWATCH007 said:


> what is this? There was a thailand edt that looked similar


Seiko Monster KMITL
2021 Auction for Giving release
47 qty

It does look great. Here's another pic.


----------



## MtnClymbr

Tanker G1 said:


> Seiko Monster KMITL
> 2021 Auction for Giving release
> 47 qty
> 
> It does look great. Here's another pic.
> View attachment 16577577


I like that a lot… the orange is so deep


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Tanker G1 said:


> Seiko Monster KMITL
> 2021 Auction for Giving release
> 47 qty
> 
> It does look great. Here's another pic.
> View attachment 16577577


It says 1000 unless your "QTY" does not stand for quantity


----------



## Tanker G1

SKYWATCH007 said:


> It says 1000 unless your "QTY" does not stand for quantity


Only certain numbers were released in the tiered auction with the more special the number, the higher the opening / final bid.

_The highlight of the event was the Auction for Giving: SEIKO Monster KMITL event, which invited watch lovers, die-hard fans and collectors who love the SEIKO Monster model to bid on 47 beautiful numbers at engraved on the back of the watch face Which received attention from bidders with a total auction amount of more than 3,055,000 baht, the number that received the highest bid was 0001 with a value of 300,000 baht. "King Mongkut's Hospital" (KMC Hospital) to be the first comprehensive medical innovation research hospital in Thailand. In addition, at the event, SEIKO watches, Prospex models, in Monster models, which are the most ever displayed, are on display. It has come, which is considered the first time in Thailand._


----------



## Tanker G1

I'm finding conflicting info now. So it's possible there were 1,000 qty with only 47 special numbers in the auction?

_A total of 47 wrist watches, each with a lucky serial number on the back case, from the limited edition Seiko Prospex Monster KMITL Go Beyond the Limit, are now available for online auction, with prices starting at 50,000, 40,000 and 30,000 baht for the tier 1, 2 and 3 categories, respectively._

If there are 1,000 out there, there's a much better chance of somehow getting one than if there are only 47.


----------



## Tanker G1

I can't find a model number or one for sale anywhere which is making me lean towards there only being 47 qty. 🤷‍♂️

Apologies to the thread as this watch isn't new or upcoming. IDK why fluence4 even posted it?


----------



## krayzie

I think it looks like a tomato.


----------



## MtnClymbr

krayzie said:


> I think it looks like a tomato.


Maybe that’ll be its nickname in the watch enthusiast world. The “Tomato Monster”.


----------



## kvnmb

The white dial just looks so good with that texture


----------



## kvnmb

Looking forward to some new styles!


----------



## joseph80

Seen this on Facebook


----------



## MtnClymbr

joseph80 said:


> Seen this on Facebook
> View attachment 16579959


When I search that reference- I get the sunrise turtle. Weird.


----------



## Xerxes300

MtnClymbr said:


> When I search that reference- I get the sunrise turtle. Weird.



same thing for me... if i use a VPN i find the original pictures


----------



## SkxRobbie

I am boring but for me a monster should have a steel bezel not a black bezel


----------



## Plus 9Time

MtnClymbr said:


> When I search that reference- I get the sunrise turtle. Weird.


The sunrise turtle is the SRPH38K1, some users may have transposed the numbers when referring to that model.

The SRPH83K1 model number would be correct for this Thai edition, but others have said this is neither new or upcoming as it was announced in April last year.


----------



## Saswatch

SkxRobbie said:


> I am boring but for me a monster should have a steel bezel not a black bezel


These look just like my Gen 4 which has a black steel bezel with circular brushing and high polished chamfered edges.


----------



## MtnClymbr

SkxRobbie said:


> I am boring but for me a monster should have a steel bezel not a black bezel


I agree on the steel bezel. Many monsters I’ve come across that have the black bezel, I imagine and find that they would look so much nicer with a steel bezel. It’s an easy piece to swap out though, so that’s always an option (which I’ve considered myself).


----------



## Tanker G1

The reason there's not much out there about the SRPH83K1 Tomato Monster is they might just now be hitting the buyer's hands. There are 1,000 which sold out in 10 hours with 47 special numbers held back for the auction. The watches were scheduled to be delivered to the buyers this month according to iamwatch.net

_This SEIKO Prospex Monster KMITL Go Beyond the Limit was created during the institution's 60th anniversary celebration at a selling price of 23,500 baht, receiving a ref. model SRPH83K1 that will be *delivered in April 2022*, in which This Tuesday, November 16th, the remaining 47 numbers will be auctioned off. By dividing various beautiful numbers into 3 tiers, with prices starting at 30,000, 40,000 and 50,000 baht_

I want one.


----------



## brandon\

Have these been posted yet? WatchChris just posted a video.


----------



## Saswatch

MtnClymbr said:


> I agree on the steel bezel. Many monsters I’ve come across that have the black bezel, I imagine and find that they would look so much nicer with a steel bezel. It’s an easy piece to swap out though, so that’s always an option (which I’ve considered myself).


Steel or steel colored? These bezels are steel.


----------



## capilla1

brandon\ said:


> Have these been posted yet? WatchChris just posted a video.


If you go a few pages back it was mentioned but everyone here still speculating on which movement these will have.


----------



## One-Seventy

brandon\ said:


> Have these been posted yet? WatchChris just posted a video.


Straight to the secondary for 2x. If you can buy it, you can flip it!


----------



## Conundrum1911

brandon\ said:


> Have these been posted yet? WatchChris just posted a video.


Really interested to see these in action. Part of me is hoping though they brand this as another NH movement for microbrands, given they will likely be a better value. That said, I can see Seiko keeping these to themselves in order to drive sales.

Also interested to see what pricing might be. My guess would be like Chris said, which puts it a bit close to better spec'ed GMTs that already exist. For that price, I might keep refreshing to see if I can get a Glycine Airman GMT for around the same price or so (if stock ever comes back in).


----------



## Danubius

Hardlex bezel insert on the new GMT? Looks like aluminum to me.
EDIT> wait it does look like glass


----------



## john_marston

One-Seventy said:


> Straight to the secondary for 2x. If you can buy it, you can flip it!


Stop that. When in production Seiko 5s start trading at 2x secondary then we truly are in a bubble


----------



## valuewatchguy

john_marston said:


> Stop that. When in production Seiko 5s start trading at 2x secondary then we truly are in a bubble


Yes sir we are


----------



## aznsk8s87

If Seiko managed to put a true/traveller GMT in the 5kx line that's a ****ing game changer.

Now, I'm not super optimistic this is the case but one can hope right?


----------



## MtnClymbr

Saswatch said:


> Steel or steel colored? These bezels are steel.


Yup- steel colored was what I meant haha


----------



## percysmith

brandon\ said:


> Have these been posted yet? WatchChris just posted a video.


He mentioned office or true, with more likelihood for office - but from the screenshots, both the hour hands and GMT hands are at 10:09, so the possibility of slaved is not ruled out.


----------



## SkxRobbie

Slaved is fine with me as long as its not a unidirectional clicky dive bezel


----------



## PhillySteve

Hippopotamodon said:


> View attachment 16565099
> 
> Picture from greekwatchforum.gr.


I'm digging the blue one....


----------



## One-Seventy

Trewelly, if it was a "troooo GMT" (and not a false one, you know, where the GMT hand rotates once every 6 hours instead, or displays hour indications randomly throughout the day) then the entire world will never be the same again. Call it 3x 

I hope the 24h hand is slaved to the 12h hand regardless of the means of adjustment. If it wasn't, it wouldn't rotate at all!


percysmith said:


> He mentioned office or true, with more likelihood for office - but from the screenshots, both the hour hands and GMT hands are at 10:09, so the possibility of slaved is not ruled out.


The renders show the 24h hand still pointing right on the hour when the minute hand is already at nearly 10 past. The 24h hand should at least have moved to the side of the lume plot by then (every 12 minutes the GMT hand should move 3 degrees). So if this is representative, then either the GMT hand is misaligned, or it's just for looks, and is stuck there all the time (another "false" GMT type perhaps...)


----------



## SkxRobbie

I hope it’s just the beginning and look forward to Seiko GMT movements in cases other than the 5KX


----------



## Bob1035

Alpinist GMT with internal 24h bezel?


----------



## SkxRobbie

Bob1035 said:


> Alpinist GMT with internal 24h bezel?


Makes Sense


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Or a 62Mas Gmt 🤯


----------



## One-Seventy

The monetisation and profit opportunities must be making some people thoroughly _tumescent_ at the prospect. Just think of all that lovely margin!


----------



## Commisar

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Or a 62Mas Gmt


TFW Seiko sells a $2,000 caller GMT when they have an excellent Traveller GMT at $1,400 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Conundrum1911

One-Seventy said:


> then either the GMT hand is misaligned


So it is confirmed 100% a Seiko then....


----------



## lexminute

SkxRobbie said:


> I hope it’s just the beginning and look forward to Seiko GMT movements in cases other than the 5KX


I wish they do it on their 40mm DressKX series. Even if it seems not technically possible


----------



## tentimestwenty

I'd hope for an MM200 GMT with the same case as now...


----------



## Sir-Guy

Just to switch gears a little from the GMT chat, I’m intrigued by the new Astron. I like the new hands and that the indices are all lumed. Shame it’s an integrated bracelet.










The second time zone sub-dial (6 o’clock) looks clean with no hour hand counterbalance. And I like the 0600–1800 red-colored part of the AM/PM mini one. There’s a lot to like here, I think.









Seiko Astron GPS Solar. The ultimate in precision and performance, now in a new design for the next generation. | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com





Link from @Xhantos last week.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Can anyone with some *skills* here render up a SPB143 GMT ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## cgrad

Sir-Guy said:


> Just to switch gears a little from the GMT chat, I’m intrigued by the new Astron. I like the new hands and that the indices are all lumed. Shame it’s an integrated bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second time zone sub-dial (6 o’clock) looks clean with no hour hand counterbalance. And I like the 0600–1800 red-colored part of the AM/PM mini one. There’s a lot to like here, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Astron GPS Solar. The ultimate in precision and performance, now in a new design for the next generation. | Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link from @Xhantos last week.


The dial looks nice, but am I the only one that gets freaked out about the time zone bezel?
I mean sure, this is a Seiko, but even for them this is some weird alignment. 😬

On a more serious note, I guess the dot between 9 and 10 stands for UTC+09:30 in South Australia, but what about the two dots between 8 and 9??? Is one dot for the unofficial UTC+08:45 used by some villages on the border of Western Australia and South Australia, and the other for an imaginary UTC+08:15, just to balance it out?

*Edit:* I found the manual: One dot is really for +08:45 ("Eucla") and the other is for +08:30 ("Pyongyang"). However North Korea only used +08:30 between 2015 and 2018, today it is +09:00.


----------



## Tanker G1

Sir-Guy said:


> Just to switch gears a little from the GMT chat, I’m intrigued by the new Astron. I like the new hands and that the indices are all lumed. Shame it’s an integrated bracelet.


Looks good with manageable size and thickness. The integrated bracelet will turn some away as you mentioned. The blue or black would be my choice as the striped LE seems like it might be a challenge to read the time at a glance. Maybe it looks better IRL than this pic.










Edit: better pic but I still think it's going to be difficult to read especially the silver hands on grey sub dials in bright light. C'mon Seiko, you should know those who can afford this are mostly old people.


----------



## Robbie_roy

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Can anyone with some *skills* here render up a SPB143 GMT ? Thanks in advance.


Alright, here's the rough hack with a Mido GMT. Gotta have the sloped GMT chapter ring.  No idea where the minute markers can go though.


----------



## yonsson

Sir-Guy said:


> Just to switch gears a little from the GMT chat, I’m intrigued by the new Astron. I like the new hands and that the indices are all lumed. Shame it’s an integrated bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second time zone sub-dial (6 o’clock) looks clean with no hour hand counterbalance. And I like the 0600–1800 red-colored part of the AM/PM mini one. There’s a lot to like here, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Astron GPS Solar. The ultimate in precision and performance, now in a new design for the next generation. | Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link from @Xhantos last week.


Analogue tech watches make no sense to me. A GShock with the basics, sure, but who actually uses all the functions on an Astron? It’s impossible to read the sun dials at a glance.


----------



## yonsson

Tanker G1 said:


> Looks good with manageable size and thickness. The integrated bracelet will turn some away as you mentioned. The blue or black would be my choice as the striped LE seems like it might be a challenge to read the time at a glance. Maybe it looks better IRL than this pic.
> View attachment 16584998
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: better pic but I still think it's going to be difficult to read especially the silver hands on grey sub dials in bright light. C'mon Seiko, you should know those who can afford this are mostly old people.
> View attachment 16585017


They look nice IRL but they are still quite big. The integrated bracelet makes it feel even bigger on the wrist.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Robbie_roy said:


> Alright, here's the rough hack with a Mido GMT. Gotta have the sloped GMT chapter ring.  No idea where the minute markers can go though.
> View attachment 16585176


That looks way better than the 5kx models ....Nicely done.


----------



## 6L35

Sir-Guy said:


> Just to switch gears a little from the GMT chat, I’m intrigued by the new Astron. I like the new hands and that the indices are all lumed. Shame it’s an integrated bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second time zone sub-dial (6 o’clock) looks clean with no hour hand counterbalance. And I like the 0600–1800 red-colored part of the AM/PM mini one. There’s a lot to like here, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Astron GPS Solar. The ultimate in precision and performance, now in a new design for the next generation. | Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link from @Xhantos last week.


I'm happy to see they realized that the hour hand needed to be wider than the one they used in the SSH023. The lume is weaker in this hand, something compensated by the bigger quantity of lume the arrow shaped hour hand used in regular Astrons, but insufficient in the SSH023.


----------



## Tickstart

I'm astounded - an Astron that doesn't look like a pile of puke.


----------



## 6L35

Tickstart said:


> I'm astounded - an Astron that doesn't look like a pile of puke.


I like them 😞


----------



## dgaddis

Tickstart said:


> I'm astounded - an Astron that doesn't look like a pile of puke.


I really like the non-busy Astrons. I've got a SBXD003 and really like it.


----------



## krayzie

SBXD003 not to be confused with the complete opposite SBDX003. One looks into the sky while the other dives into office desks.


----------



## dgaddis

krayzie said:


> SBXD003 not to be confused with the complete opposite SBDX003. One looks into the sky while the other dives into office desks.


Pretty easy to confuse the numbers haha. I corrected my post. Mine is indeed the SBXD003.


----------



## valuewatchguy

dgaddis said:


> Pretty easy to confuse the numbers haha. I corrected my post. Mine is indeed the SBXD003.


I have been sorely interested in this one.....007


----------



## mtbmike

dgaddis said:


> I really like the non-busy Astrons. I've got a SBXD003 and really like it.


I am so used to smooth stainless bezels, how do you like the shiny blue?


----------



## dgaddis

mtbmike said:


> I am so used to smooth stainless bezels, how do you like the shiny blue?


It's fine. It's nice that it's ceramic, so it won't (easily) scratch. It's also a nice visual trick to make the watch look bigger (not unlike the bezel on a dive watch).


----------



## Xhantos

*From Seiko Selection* Not influenced by fashion
Specializing in standard design Introducing the S series.

All S series products are shop-only models.


























Sシリーズ | Seiko Selection（セイコーセレクション） | セイコーウオッチ


SEIKOの考える時計の基本機能とデザイン性を追求するセイコーセレクションから、スタンダードなデザインに特化したショップ専用モデルが登場。




www.seikowatches.com





Edit: These were first posted here on April 4th, I believe: **NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches**


----------



## MtnClymbr

Xhantos said:


> *From Seiko Selection* Not influenced by fashion
> Specializing in standard design Introducing the S series.
> 
> All S series products are shop-only models.
> 
> View attachment 16594486
> 
> View attachment 16594490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sシリーズ | Seiko Selection（セイコーセレクション） | セイコーウオッチ
> 
> 
> SEIKOの考える時計の基本機能とデザイン性を追求するセイコーセレクションから、スタンダードなデザインに特化したショップ専用モデルが登場。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: These were first posted here on April 4th, I believe: *NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches*


Looks like the SBTM323 appears to be 39.5mm. These look like great alternatives to the SARB line.


----------



## krayzie

Wow no ugly sub-branding is this April Fool's?


----------



## dgaddis

krayzie said:


> Wow no ugly sub-branding is this April Fool's?


That's a radio controlled quartz watch.


----------



## Tanker G1

dgaddis said:


> That's a radio controlled quartz watch.


He knows that. He's saying there's no 'Solar' or 'Presage' or similar on the dial. It's clean.


----------



## Mmpaste

valuewatchguy said:


> I have been sorely interested in this one.....007


Same! Just wish I could find reliable measurements.


----------



## dgaddis

Mmpaste said:


> Same! Just wish I could find reliable measurements.


39 x 46 x 12.5 give or take a tenth here and there.

Sources:


Contact Support










SEIKO ASTRON GLOBAL LINE SPORT 3X TITANIUM SBXD007 MADE IN JAPAN JDM


Driving system GPS solar Caliber Number 3X22 Case Titanium Case coating Dia shield Glass Sapphire crystal Glass coating Super-clear coating Lumi Brite Lumibrite on hands and index(es) Accuracy ±15 seconds per month (without receiving a GPS signal and at temperatures between 5°C and...




japan-select.com


----------



## Xhantos

*Seiko Selection* *Modellista* collaboration limited model special page released









*







Modellista Collaboration model *
From Seiko Selection
Car life creator brand that continues to run in the customization field of Toyota Motor Corporation,
Introducing a model in collaboration with Modellista.


*About MODELLISTA *








A car life creator who continues to drive in the customization field of Toyota Motor Corporation.
As a professional group of car design and engineering, we are always proposing customizations that are one step ahead in order to make Toyota cars even more stylish and practical.

....










SEIKO SELECTION モデリスタ コラボレーションモデル｜セイコーウオッチ


セイコーセレクションから、トヨタ自動車のカスタマイズ分野を走り続けるカーライフクリエイターブランド、モデリスタとコラボレーションしたモデルが登場。




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## Dr Doxa

I was in my local dealer picking up this beauty and the Seiko rep just happened to be in there. I had a good long chat with him. Very friendly and quite open about what was coming out.

So….. in June/July they will be launching the new updated Prospex Turtle with the 6R35 higher end movement. 70 hour power reserve etc. Funnily enough the same as in my amazing Captain Willard.


----------



## johncomer

Dr Doxa said:


> So….. in June/July they will be launching the new updated Prospex Turtle with the 6R35 higher end movement. 70 hour power reserve etc. Funnily enough the same as in my amazing Captain Willard.


That is good news.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

johncomer said:


> That is good news.


I'm guessing this will be the 6105-8000? Is it also called a "slim turtle?"


----------



## johncomer

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I'm guessing this will be the 6105-8000? Is it also called a "slim turtle?"


We can only hope! 😉


----------



## SkxRobbie

johncomer said:


> That is good news.


Is it good news?
Are the days of a cheap yet reasonable quality Seiko diver over then?


----------



## Saswatch

SkxRobbie said:


> Is it good news?
> Are the days of a cheap yet reasonable quality Seiko diver over then?


Not over. Still plenty of cheap yet reasonable quality Seiko divers out there.


----------



## Davekaye90

SkxRobbie said:


> Is it good news?
> Are the days of a cheap yet reasonable quality Seiko diver over then?


SRPG21 PADI King Samurai is still $350 new, and for that you're getting sapphire and a ceramic bezel. Most microbrands can't beat that.


----------



## Xhantos

Dr Doxa said:


> in June/July they will be launching the new updated Prospex Turtle with the 6R35 higher end movement. 70 hour power reserve etc


Noooo! If this happens, 6R35 should be saved for the Samurai!!! Turtle should have 6R36 with day-date though I have no idea if that movement exists.


----------



## yonsson

SkxRobbie said:


> Is it good news?
> Are the days of a cheap yet reasonable quality Seiko diver over then?


I agree. Potentially putting in the 6R in the Turtle isn’t good news by any means. I think the rep is referring to the -8000.


----------



## reeborn

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I'm guessing this will be the 6105-8000? Is it also called a "slim turtle?"


Yes it is


----------



## SkxRobbie

yonsson said:


> I agree. Potentially putting in the 6R in the Turtle isn’t good news by any means. I think the rep is referring to the -8000.


That makes more sense


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Dr Doxa said:


> I was in my local dealer picking up this beauty and the Seiko rep just happened to be in there. I had a good long chat with him. Very friendly and quite open about what was coming out.
> 
> So….. in June/July they will be launching the new updated Prospex Turtle with the 6R35 higher end movement. 70 hour power reserve etc. Funnily enough the same as in my amazing Captain Willard.


Higher end as in better accuracy also?

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35

I rather prefer Turtles to Willards. But I want them in titanium.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

If we're only one month or so away from the 8000 release, someone MUST have something to share


----------



## Tanker G1

> 6R35 higher end movement


These words do NOT go together by any measure in the current watch market IMO.


----------



## JRMARTINS

Tanker G1 said:


> These words do NOT go together by any measure in the current watch market IMO.


Kinda like Maple Leafs and Stanley cup..... 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90

SKYWATCH007 said:


> If we're only one month or so away from the 8000 release, someone MUST have something to share


Probably gonna look something like this:


----------



## SKYWATCH007

JRMARTINS said:


> Kinda like Maple Leafs and Stanley cup.....
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


😂 😂 😂


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Davekaye90 said:


> Probably gonna look something like this:
> 
> View attachment 16602909


WOW She's perfect. I'm hoping this will replace my spb149 (which I feel sits too high). This will be 41, but thinner and shorter lugs so should wear better. 

Any Seiko vets have a few cents to comment about this comparison?

🍺


----------



## tentimestwenty

Totally agree. When Seiko and citizen can make beautifully finished titanium watches under $500 and ones that look just as polished as stainless at higher prices, I don't see why we're still using steel. Lighter, more corrosion resistant, and feels "softer" on the wrist. It would save a lot of the bloated 13mm+ watches on the market.



6L35 said:


> I rather prefer Turtles to Willards. But I want them in titanium.


----------



## clyde_frog

tentimestwenty said:


> Totally agree. When Seiko and citizen can make beautifully finished titanium watches under $500 and ones that look just as polished as stainless at higher prices, I don't see why we're still using steel. Lighter, more corrosion resistant, and feels "softer" on the wrist. It would save a lot of the bloated 13mm+ watches on the market.


People like weight. Steel is massively preferred to titanium by users on this forum because they don't like the lightweight "cheap" feel of titanium.


----------



## VincentG

I like titanium and I am willing to wait for this hi-beat, anti-mag, ISO reissue in titanium, not willing to pay bump prices when it drops, it will be around for a while is my wager.


----------



## 6L35

clyde_frog said:


> People like weight. Steel is massively preferred to titanium by users on this forum because they don't like the lightweight "cheap" feel of titanium.


My wrist is about 18,5 cm (7,25") and I can wear comfortably a 160 g watch. The Turtle (hardlex) is about 185 g and after several hours seated it begins to feel heavy, however it doesn't happen when sleeping wearing it. The watch that weights 160 g is an Astron in steel and the last easter I wore for about 10 days non stop (except showers) with no issue (the on-the-fly adjust also helped). What I mean is that some watches would benefit a lot from the weight reduction provided by titanium, especially the chunky ones.


----------



## Davekaye90

SKYWATCH007 said:


> WOW She's perfect. I'm hoping this will replace my spb149 (which I feel sits too high). This will be 41, but thinner and shorter lugs so should wear better.
> 
> Any Seiko vets have a few cents to comment about this comparison?
> 
> 🍺


It's interesting, I know the 63MAS is technically taller than the MM200R, but I own both, and to me it wears slimmer due to the shape of the case, and the fact that some of its height is the domed crystal vs. the MM200R's flat crystal. What I don't get is the height of the SLA 62MAS reissues, which sit VERY high and make no attempt to hide all of that case height. That I don't get, 8L35 is not that thick and doesn't need all that height. The Uemuras for example are not any taller than typical 6R based Prospex divers. The SLA017 and 043 though are super tall for...reasons.


----------



## ahonobaka

The 12.3mm of the -8000 "Slim Turtle" will be key. Really excited to get hands on with the engineer bracelet of it as well (was that what they're calling it? Already forgot), but can't decide which color to get. Most likely the white dial. The standard black dial seems a bit boring to me, and gilt doesn't seem right somehow.

Wonder if the ceramic bezel Sumo's will also be released next month? Was interested in seeing the textured dials, though I've long learned years ago that I can't pull the Sumo off...


----------



## Alpineboy

ahonobaka said:


> The 12.3mm of the -8000 "Slim Turtle" will be key. Really excited to get hands on with the engineer bracelet of it as well (was that what they're calling it? Already forgot), but can't decide which color to get. Most likely the white dial. The standard black dial seems a bit boring to me, and gilt doesn't seem right somehow.
> 
> Wonder if the ceramic bezel Sumo's will also be released next month? Was interested in seeing the textured dials, though I've long learned years ago that I can't pull the Sumo off...


I think the Sumo can benefit from titanium.


----------



## halaku

Alpineboy said:


> I think the Sumo can benefit from titanium.


Then it would be a shogun … 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Tanker G1 said:


> These words do NOT go together by any measure in the current watch market IMO.


Yeah was going to say unless this was an L-series movement I would not consider high end in the first place ...

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## sh3l8y

Sorry if this has been mentioned - how will the 8000 compre to the new Willards SPB151, etc. in specs?


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> It's interesting, I know the 63MAS is technically taller than the MM200R, but I own both, and to me it wears slimmer due to the shape of the case, and the fact that some of its height is the domed crystal vs. the MM200R's flat crystal. What I don't get is the height of the SLA 62MAS reissues, which sit VERY high and make no attempt to hide all of that case height. That I don't get, 8L35 is not that thick and doesn't need all that height. The Uemuras for example are not any taller than typical 6R based Prospex divers. The SLA017 and 043 though are super tall for...reasons.


The SLA017 wears thinner than the SPB 63MAS variants on wrist.


----------



## yonsson

sh3l8y said:


> Sorry if this has been mentioned - how will the 8000 compre to the new Willards SPB151, etc. in specs?


It hasn’t been released yet.


----------



## sh3l8y

yonsson said:


> It hasn’t been released yet.


I know but there’s been a case sample floating around - can’t remember if it was discussed on this forum or elsewhere


----------



## MtnClymbr

Quick question- why is the panda solar speedtimer still so hard to get ahold of? It’s not like it was a limited edition or anything- and if Seiko is able to put out new watches, I feel like they’d be able to replenish supply of one that’s in demand…


----------



## valuewatchguy

MtnClymbr said:


> Quick question- why is the panda solar speedtimer still so hard to get ahold of? It’s not like it was a limited edition or anything- and if Seiko is able to put out new watches, I feel like they’d be able to replenish supply of one that’s in demand…



I would email Mimo at Mimo's Jewelry and ask him to contact you when he gets more in. He just had them last week and discounts them from retail.


----------



## konners

sh3l8y said:


> Sorry if this has been mentioned - how will the 8000 compre to the new Willards SPB151, etc. in specs?


I think it will be comparable - movement, sapphire, price.


----------



## Commisar

Xhantos said:


> Noooo! If this happens, 6R35 should be saved for the Samurai!!! Turtle should have 6R36 with day-date though I have no idea if that movement exists.


I'm not sure that movement exists.

Never seen a day-date 6R

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

SkxRobbie said:


> Is it good news?
> Are the days of a cheap yet reasonable quality Seiko diver over then?


The Turtle, Samurai, Monster and King Turtle on sale all say hello in mechanical.

The Solar Divers all day hi in quartz 



Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## xian

ahonobaka said:


> The 12.3mm of the -8000 "Slim Turtle" will be key. Really excited to get hands on with the engineer bracelet of it as well (was that what they're calling it? Already forgot), but can't decide which color to get. Most likely the white dial. The standard black dial seems a bit boring to me, and gilt doesn't seem right somehow.
> 
> Wonder if the ceramic bezel Sumo's will also be released next month? Was interested in seeing the textured dials, though I've long learned years ago that I can't pull the Sumo off...


Has there been photos/renders that leaked already? I must’ve missed them if so


----------



## konners

xian said:


> Has there been photos/renders that leaked already? I must’ve missed them if so


Pictures of the case have been leaked.


xian said:


> Has there been photos/renders that leaked already? I must’ve missed them if so


----------



## reeborn

The crown location is not 3.8, more like 4
Cant use 3.8 crown dial without cutting the feet.
And i think this model will use date only movement


----------



## xian

konners said:


> Pictures of the case have been leaked.
> 
> View attachment 16606222
> 
> View attachment 16606221
> 
> View attachment 16606224
> 
> View attachment 16606223


Fantastic, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MrDisco99

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Higher end as in better accuracy also?


Depends on what you're comparing it to. Better than what?


----------



## yonsson

MrDisco99 said:


> Depends on what you're comparing it to. Better than what?


Since the 6R35 is worse than the 4R regarding accuracy… 6R35 is the bottom mechanical SEIKO movement according to me. I’d much rather have a 4R in my watches. 6R15 is OK though.


----------



## Cover Drive

yonsson said:


> Since the 6R35 is worse than the 4R regarding accuracy… 6R35 is the bottom mechanical SEIKO movement according to me. I’d much rather have a 4R in my watches. 6R15 is OK though.


I try to stay away from these movement debates, but I have to concur with the 4R v 6R. The 4R in my SRP777 is way more accurate than the 6R in my SPB153 - nearly a £700 difference. I can’t say how ‘accurate’ the 4R is, but I dont have to reset it as often as I do with the 6R.….. that’s another thing that disappoints me about the Willard.


----------



## Watchout63

Heck, give us a Willard with NH35 in it for $500 - $600 and it would sell like hotcakes.


----------



## MrDisco99

yonsson said:


> Since the 6R35 is worse than the 4R regarding accuracy… 6R35 is the bottom mechanical SEIKO movement according to me. I’d much rather have a 4R in my watches. 6R15 is OK though.


Anecdotal experience aside, on paper the 6R is a better movement as it has a non-ferrous spring with better resistance to magnetism and temperature changes.

Of course, how that is implemented can vary. Better materials won't do much good if lubrication is not correctly and consistently applied. However, not only does that result in a "luck of the draw" on whether you get a good or bad movement, but I've seen enough reports of bad 6Rs and I've personally experienced enough 4Rs that I believe these lubrication quality problems seem to be pervasive across both movements.

And when the same "hit or miss" problem can be found in a $100 and a $1000 watch, we're more likely to hear complaints about the latter.


----------



## playmate

yonsson said:


> Since the 6R35 is worse than the 4R regarding accuracy… 6R35 is the bottom mechanical SEIKO movement according to me. I’d much rather have a 4R in my watches. 6R15 is OK though.


Is it safe to assume that this is due to the increased power of the 6R35? Haven't had a watch with 6R35 long enough to be able to compare it to a 6R15. At least my experience with the 6R15 is that it's running relatively accurate - too fast yes, but consistently so.


----------



## Brackish

Watchout63 said:


> Heck, give us a Willard with NH35 in it for $500 - $600 and it would sell like hotcakes.


I'm in.


----------



## john_marston

I also prefer my Seikos with 4R, sapphire, and <$500.


----------



## Watchout63

john_marston said:


> I also prefer my Seikos with 4R, sapphire, and <$500.


I'm sure many of us agree with you. My proposal was a compromise to the ridiculous pricing on the Willard that's not needed. The 6R movement is great for some,. but why not expand your market with a 4R or NH movement for a cheaper price?


----------



## MichaelKG

fillerbunny said:


> I handled one at a Finnish AD's when I was looking to get my first auto four years ago. It felt cheap and the price tag was around 400 €. I ended up buying the blue Turtle from a Singapore dealer at 235 € incl. tax and delivery.


Perhaps I'm wrong but it sounds like you were too late for the party what the SKX is and represented and how the watch peaked and became a classic. I don't agree with the fact that it feels cheap as well.

You weren't able to buy these SKXs in any European store. Seiko eventually realized what kind of cult watch it had become and decided to put them in stores with a 400-500 euro price tag. This was at the end of the SKXs career as well.

They obviously aren't 400 euro watches, but they are in my opinion one of the best bang for buck watches ever made. And most of the owners on here paid 100-200 usd/euro for them, that's the sweet spot. And back then you could have still bought them for those prices, brand new.

The SKX007 and especially the 009 blow my mind every time I look at it. It's truly an amazing watch.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Does anyone have that list of 2022 releases this year from a while back? Thanks


----------



## JRMARTINS

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Does anyone have that list of 2022 releases this year from a while back? Thanks


Here it is










Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## johncomer

I hope this works;

Upcoming Seiko 2022


----------



## dgaddis

konners said:


> Pictures of the case have been leaked.
> 
> View attachment 16606222
> 
> View attachment 16606221
> 
> View attachment 16606224
> 
> View attachment 16606223


There's no way those are legit, it's a mod parts company claiming to have OEM parts. In what world would Seiko be selling cases before the watch comes out? The slab sides don't look like OEM Seiko either, but they do look like what you see for aftermarket mini turtle cases (tho the date position is different) OEM CASE SLIM 6105 WILLARD – 6012watches.com 

Further shady practices by this company, aftermarket dials w/the Seiko logo.






AFTERMARKET DIAL: MONSTER PENGUIN NAVY BLUE – 6012watches.com







6012watches.com


----------



## konners

dgaddis said:


> There's no way those are legit, it's a mod parts company claiming to have OEM parts. In what world would Seiko be selling cases before the watch comes out? The slab sides don't look like OEM Seiko either, but they do look like what you see for aftermarket mini turtle cases (tho the date position is different) OEM CASE SLIM 6105 WILLARD – 6012watches.com
> 
> Further shady practices by this company, aftermarket dials w/the Seiko logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTERMARKET DIAL: MONSTER PENGUIN NAVY BLUE – 6012watches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6012watches.com


Who said Seiko is selling the cases of an unconfirmed unreleased model? I’m not. But no one knows how Seiko organises it’s company or it’s production. It’s entirely possible watches in part or whole are not manufactured by a Seiko factory. I’d confidently put money on that myself. You could be right the case isn’t legit. The company hasn’t had them in stock since I came across the pictures some months back, which suggests they aren’t readily available. If it is an aftermarket mini turtle case as you suggest, it’s odd the fellow hasn’t had them in stock, seemingly at all.

As for shady practices, that’s another debate, but I’ll say I’m not a fan of a fake or anything branded to be something it’s not!


----------



## konners

dgaddis said:


> There's no way those are legit, it's a mod parts company claiming to have OEM parts. In what world would Seiko be selling cases before the watch comes out? The slab sides don't look like OEM Seiko either, but they do look like what you see for aftermarket mini turtle cases (tho the date position is different) OEM CASE SLIM 6105 WILLARD – 6012watches.com
> 
> Further shady practices by this company, aftermarket dials w/the Seiko logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTERMARKET DIAL: MONSTER PENGUIN NAVY BLUE – 6012watches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6012watches.com


As for slab sides, have you seen the original that it is based on?


----------



## schumway

konners said:


> As for slab sides, have you seen the original that it is based on?


Here's a place to start:








A Look at the Underappreciated Seiko 6105-8000


This week on #TBT, we take a look at the 2nd diver from one of our favorite brands, the underappreciated Seiko 6105-8000.




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## dgaddis

schumway said:


> Here's a place to start:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Look at the Underappreciated Seiko 6105-8000
> 
> 
> This week on #TBT, we take a look at the 2nd diver from one of our favorite brands, the underappreciated Seiko 6105-8000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fratellowatches.com


Okay, my bad. But still, I don't think the case posted is an actual OEM case. I think it's counterfeit like everything else on that site.


----------



## konners

Delete.


----------



## konners

dgaddis said:


> Okay, my bad. But still, I don't think the case posted is an actual OEM case. I think it's counterfeit like everything else on that site.


Time will tell. If the watch is released with this case, it’s highly unlikely to be a fake.


----------



## Davekaye90

dgaddis said:


> Okay, my bad. But still, I don't think the case posted is an actual OEM case. I think it's counterfeit like everything else on that site.


What's your evidence for it being counterfeit? That case has never been available to actually _buy _from 6012. Why would they go to the trouble of making a 1:1 copy of an upcoming Seiko release, and then not sell it? What sense does that make? Or, perhaps more likely, one of Seiko's Chinese case factories, where these cases come from, happened to let one of the new designs leak out and 6012 was able to take pictures of it? 

I bought one of the SPB255 cases from 6012 when they were available. The quality of the finishing on it, and the crystal, looks 100% OEM. I've seen plenty of MM200R "copy" watches from AliX brands. My case doesn't look anything like those. Again, if 6012's 255 cases weren't real, why did they get in a tiny handful of them to sell, and then never have any since? Aren't they in the business of selling products and making money? Why go to the effort of making a 1:1 clone that's so good it's indistinguishable from the real thing, and then sell five of them and stop? 

Seiko makes a bunch of replacement cases for its watches. We know that, and you can buy them from known genuine Seiko parts resellers like WPP. As far as I can tell, there's no difference between those cases and what 6012 has.


----------



## krayzie

Wow 40th anniversary Arnie II with all the gadgetry. Sounds too good to be true.


----------



## uberval

There is a black "white birch" coming in a few month. Ref SLGH017, non limited, hi-beat powered


----------



## yonsson

playmate said:


> Is it safe to assume that this is due to the increased power of the 6R35?


Correct. Uneven power.


----------



## MrDisco99

yonsson said:


> Correct. Uneven power.


Like I said in my previous post, the problems with poor accuracy in 4R and 6R movements can be traced to well documented problems with inconsistent lubrication by the factory. This applies to all movements in the 4R and 6R range, which given their similarity almost certainly come from the same manufacturing process, not just the 6R35.

I'm not super familiar with all the changes made to go from the 6R15 to the 6R35 (since Seiko still won't publish them), but I know these problems were reported in 6R15s as well... so it's likely not anything to do with the modified mainspring, which is probably still made from the same SPRON520 alloy anyway. If it was just a matter of uneven power delivery, you'd be able to fix it by just winding it more often, which I'm pretty sure is not the case.


----------



## Jake31

wtf, a seiko 5 GMT is on the way?

The blue one looks mental, and I don't even like the regular 5kx but that looks dope!


----------



## Bob1035

@krayzie Where did you see that?



krayzie said:


> Wow 40th anniversary Arnie II with all the gadgetry. Sounds too good to be true.


----------



## Joll71

Bob1035 said:


> @krayzie Where did you see that?


Posted on Gruppo 1881, an Italian forum:


----------



## Tanker G1

I can't help but smile at the Black Series LE quantities of 6,000 - 8,000 pieces. 

So rare...how will I ever get my hands on one?


----------



## brianinCA

Joll71 said:


> Posted on Gruppo 1881, an Italian forum:


Looking forward to seeing the SPB313 and SPB315.


----------



## Xhantos

Tanker G1 said:


> I can't help but smile at the Black Series LE quantities of 6,000 - 8,000 pieces.
> 
> So rare...how will I ever get my hands on one?


So you'd prefer it to be more limited so that it will be more expensive and really hard to obtain, for yourself and everybody  I have to disagree.

Also, 8K is still limited, in the sense that Seiko should not reissue the same model ever again in the future (in principle) and you know the production number, and there are 8 billion people on the planet, so it is still 'a million to one'


----------



## Tltuae

Lucifer help me if that list is true, some real good stuff there. Here we go again....


----------



## yonsson

MrDisco99 said:


> Like I said in my previous post, the problems with poor accuracy in 4R and 6R movements can be traced to well documented problems with inconsistent lubrication by the factory. This applies to all movements in the 4R and 6R range, which given their similarity almost certainly come from the same manufacturing process, not just the 6R35.
> 
> I'm not super familiar with all the changes made to go from the 6R15 to the 6R35 (since Seiko still won't publish them), but I know these problems were reported in 6R15s as well... so it's likely not anything to do with the modified mainspring, which is probably still made from the same SPRON520 alloy anyway. If it was just a matter of uneven power delivery, you'd be able to fix it by just winding it more often, which I'm pretty sure is not the case.


Longer mainspring = more uneven power. It is known.


----------



## Tanker G1

Xhantos said:


> So you'd prefer it to be more limited so that it will be more expensive and really hard to obtain, for yourself and everybody  I have to disagree.
> 
> Also, 8K is still limited, in the sense that Seiko should not reissue the same model ever again in the future (in principle) and you know the production number, and there are 8 billion people on the planet, so it is still 'a million to one'


Sure, if all 8 billion wore watches, which they don't, and were interested in a Seiko, which they aren't. There might not even be 8,000 people interested in a Black Series Samurai. 

I didn't make any claim as to what I consider a proper LE quantity but if these follow the recent history of Seiko LEs they'll be easily available for years. There are far smaller quantity Seiko LEs released in 2019 that can still be bought new today. Also, let's not kid ourselves and say that a higher production quantity doesn't somewhat make the word 'Limited' in Limited Edition meaningless. I'd bet there have been non-LE releases with a smaller production than 8,000.


----------



## MrDisco99

yonsson said:


> Longer mainspring = more uneven power. It is known.


Sure, isochronism is a thing. This applies to ALL springs.

If that's what it was, we wouldn't see the accuracy problem on fully wound as well as wound down movements... or on shorter PR movements like the 4R35 and 6R15. But we do.

The nature of the inconsistent accuracy we see in these movements is not an isochronism problem. It's a bad lubrication problem. Fortunately, this being a process problem and not a design problem, can be fixed with a proper attentive service.

Of course, Seiko should not be putting out movements that require service when brand new. It seems their policy is to go cheap on QC and let warranty sort them out... which is not very customer friendly.

This is why I just don't buy Seiko automatics anymore. It's not that the 4R or 6R are bad movements. They CAN be great... but Seiko seems to have a process problem letting too many poorly lubricated examples get out. On a $100 watch, it's not a big deal. It's practically disposable anyway, so just forget the warranty, crack it open and replace the movement... or just live with it. On a $1000 watch, though, that's unacceptable. There are better quality choices out there for that kind of money.


----------



## Tanker G1

MrDisco99 said:


> Sure, isochronism is a thing. This applies to ALL springs.
> 
> If that's what it was, we wouldn't see the accuracy problem on fully wound as well as wound down movements... or on shorter PR movements like the 4R35 and 6R15. But we do.
> 
> The nature of the inconsistent accuracy we see in these movements is not an isochronism problem. It's a bad lubrication problem. Fortunately, this being a process problem and not a design problem, can be fixed with a proper attentive service.
> 
> Of course, Seiko should not be putting out movements that require service when brand new. It seems their policy is to go cheap on QC and let warranty sort them out... which is not very customer friendly.
> 
> This is why I just don't buy Seiko automatics anymore. It's not that the 4R or 6R are bad movements. They CAN be great... but Seiko seems to have a process problem letting too many poorly lubricated examples get out. On a $100 watch, it's not a big deal. It's practically disposable anyway, so just forget the warranty, crack it open and replace the movement... or just live with it. On a $1000 watch, though, that's unacceptable. There are better quality choices out there for that kind of money.


Anecdotal of course, but my 6R35 runs near perfect for the first 24 hours of PR then gets progressively faster as the PR winds down. In the last third of the PR, it gets crazy fast. This issue is mitigated by just wearing the watch 24/7 but then what good is a 70 hour PR?


----------



## Xhantos

Tanker G1 said:


> ... I didn't make any claim as to what I consider a proper LE quantity but if these follow the recent history of Seiko LEs *they'll be easily available for years*. There are far smaller quantity Seiko LEs released in 2019 that can still be bought new today. Also, let's not kid ourselves and say that a higher production quantity doesn't somewhat make the word 'Limited' in Limited Edition meaningless.* I'd bet there have been non-LE releases with a smaller production than 8,000*.


I totally agree with the facts you state. So *they will be easily available for many years*, but is that a bad thing? No, that's great news! Guaranteed 8K production number? Hurray! Only downside, as far as I can see is initial pricing might be a little on the higher side, but if you are not in a real hurry, I'm sure they will be heavily discounted eventually


----------



## Davekaye90

Tanker G1 said:


> I can't help but smile at the Black Series LE quantities of 6,000 - 8,000 pieces.
> 
> So rare...how will I ever get my hands on one?


You never know with Seiko. They made 3500 SPB259 Ginza Alpinists, (not sure if the SBDC151 was an additional production run on top of those or not) seems like a decent amount for a not hugely popular line. Try getting one now for less than like $1200.

Meanwhile, the SJE085 6L35 1959 Alpinist recreation, of which they made 1959, they can't give those away. The SBEN001 JDM version can easily be had new well under MSRP.


----------



## MrDisco99

Tanker G1 said:


> Anecdotal of course, but my 6R35 runs near perfect for the first 24 hours of PR then gets progressively faster as the PR winds down. In the last third of the PR, it gets crazy fast. This issue is mitigated by just wearing the watch 24/7 but then what good is a 70 hour PR?


Yeah you're going to see more isochronism issues on movements with longer springs. That makes sense. Honestly, isochronism isn't all that great on the other 7S/4R/6R movements either.

Most of the complaints we see about the 6R35 movements, though, are things like "it ran great for 3 months then all of a sudden it's -30spd" or things like poor amplitude and wild positional variance. We saw those problems in the other movements, too. In fact, I remember when the 6R35 first came out there was speculation that they'd "fixed" the 6R15 accuracy problems (they hadn't). Those issues are easily explained by poor lubrication, and we've seen evidence of such.

I never really got the selling point of long PR to begin with. If I'm wearing it, it's fully wound. If I'm not wearing it, I don't really care how long it runs in the box. If it's still running and at a consistent rate after a night of sleep, to me that's long enough.


----------



## Davekaye90

MrDisco99 said:


> I never really got the selling point of long PR to begin with. If I'm wearing it, it's fully wound. If I'm not wearing it, I don't really care how long it runs in the box. If it's still running and at a consistent rate after a night of sleep, to me that's long enough.


That's my feeling as well. It just felt like a "me too" response to the PM80 rather than something Seiko customers were actually asking for. Why not make it 4Hz and maybe a 55hr PR? Why do the 6R2x and 6R64 movements run at 4Hz, but not the 6R35? Why continue to cede a huge commercial market to Miyota?


----------



## Commisar

MrDisco99 said:


> Yeah you're going to see more isochronism issues on movements with longer springs. That makes sense. Honestly, isochronism isn't all that great on the other 7S/4R/6R movements either.
> 
> Most of the complaints we see about the 6R35 movements, though, are things like "it ran great for 3 months then all of a sudden it's -30spd" or things like poor amplitude and wild positional variance. We saw those problems in the other movements, too. In fact, I remember when the 6R35 first came out there was speculation that they'd "fixed" the 6R15 accuracy problems (they hadn't). Those issues are easily explained by poor lubrication, and we've seen evidence of such.
> 
> I never really got the selling point of long PR to begin with. If I'm wearing it, it's fully wound. If I'm not wearing it, I don't really care how long it runs in the box. If it's still running and at a consistent rate after a night of sleep, to me that's long enough.


Yeah the Oris with the 5 day PR requires 200 full rotations of the crown from zero to get it at it's full PR. Allegedly is doesn't run very well when it's not in the top 1/2 of it's PR.

IMHO 48-60 hours PR is fine for 95% of mechanical watches and if I need it to run longer I'll put it on a winder. 70+ hours is maybe nice for a GMT or something but for a more plain watch it's kinda excessive. The only other one I'd like a 72+ hour PR in would be a spring drive watch. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

Davekaye90 said:


> That's my feeling as well. It just felt like a "me too" response to the PM80 rather than something Seiko customers were actually asking for. Why not make it 4Hz and maybe a 55hr PR? Why do the 6R2x and 6R64 movements run at 4Hz, but not the 6R35? Why continue to cede a huge commercial market to Miyota?


Because the 6R2x and 6R64 are for more "premium" Presage watches, and 8L is for more expensive ($1500+) Prospex watches.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99

Davekaye90 said:


> That's my feeling as well. It just felt like a "me too" response to the PM80 rather than something Seiko customers were actually asking for. Why not make it 4Hz and maybe a 55hr PR? Why do the 6R2x and 6R64 movements run at 4Hz, but not the 6R35? Why continue to cede a huge commercial market to Miyota?


It's something they can advertise as an "improvement" to justify charging more money for the same or lesser quality.

Swatch Group did it, too. The "Powermatic 80" movement's big selling point is 80 hours power reserve. It's in the name. Big whoop. They reduced the beat frequency, put plastic parts in the escapement, and got rid of the etachron regulator in the process. I'd rather have the old 2824-2.

Now the silicon balance spring... THAT'S an innovation worth milking.


----------



## Commisar

MrDisco99 said:


> It's something they can advertise as an "improvement" to justify charging more money for the same or lesser quality.
> 
> Swatch Group did it, too. The "Powermatic 80" movement's big selling point is 80 hours power reserve. It's in the name. Big whoop. They reduced the beat frequency, put plastic parts in the escapement, and got rid of the etachron regulator in the process. I'd rather have the old 2824-2.
> 
> Now the silicon balance spring... THAT'S an innovation worth milking.


At least in the H-10 for Hamilton the balance wheel has micro screws in it for regulation.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1

Davekaye90 said:


> You never know with Seiko. They made 3500 SPB259 Ginza Alpinists, (not sure if the SBDC151 was an additional production run on top of those or not) seems like a decent amount for a not hugely popular line. Try getting one now for less than like $1200.
> 
> Meanwhile, the SJE085 6L35 1959 Alpinist recreation, of which they made 1959, they can't give those away. The SBEN001 JDM version can easily be had new well under MSRP.


Agreed, but I'd be reluctant to put the pent-up demand for a beautiful 38mm daily in the same basket as a third (4th?) black cased 44mm Samurai.


----------



## VincentG

Tanker G1 said:


> I can't help but smile at the Black Series LE quantities of 6,000 - 8,000 pieces.
> 
> So rare...how will I ever get my hands on one?


Just like the 11,000 SRPG47s that sold out in 9 months.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Commisar said:


> At least in the H-10 for Hamilton the balance wheel has micro screws in it for regulation.


Mine's -<1 sec a day, they must be doing something right.


----------



## Demaratus

brianinCA said:


> Looking forward to seeing the SPB313 and SPB315.


Agree, one of those two might be hot. Hopefully not both, I don’t need four Willard’s… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart

Fully agree on the power reserves, they have gotten ridiculous. They might serve a very specific purpose for a small subset of watch collectors but are mostly pointless. My SKX with a 40h power reserve didn't stop a single time during the two or so years I wore it consistently. I reckon a 20h power reserve will do in most use cases. But then I can't say "my barrel is bigger than yours" I suppose...


----------



## 6L35

About PR, when you stop wearing it at the end of the day and do not touch it the next one, about 36 h have passed when you pick it up the following day. Too close to the 38-42 h PR many have, at least for my taste. I have found that about 60 h is more practical in order to rotate between two watches.

Of course you can always manually wind them, but it is something I try to avoid in a watch with screw down crown.


----------



## Xhantos

About isochronism and PR, as far as I've been able to learn,

Longer the spring, isochronism (accuracy) will suffer more, assuming you start fully wound and end when fully unwound.

But, isochronism will be best in the first 1/3, then mediocre in the next 1/3 and worst in the last 1/3.

So if you just need 24 hours of actual PR, you will get the best results with 24x3 =72 hours of potential PR. You should get better isochronism with a watch with 72 hour PR than a watch with 24 hour PR, for 24 hours of running on PR.

As a result I'm happy with 70-80 hours PR, not because I need that much but for better isochronism for about 24 hours.

Also I prefer lower beat frequency most of the time because it means less wear and tear and longer periods between service needs.

I feel longer PR (around 70-80 hours) and lower beat per second value (3 Hz) is a pretty good compromise.


----------



## jmnav

MrDisco99 said:


> Yeah you're going to see more isochronism issues on movements with longer springs. That makes sense. Honestly, isochronism isn't all that great on the other 7S/4R/6R movements either.
> 
> Most of the complaints we see about the 6R35 movements, though, are things like "it ran great for 3 months then all of a sudden it's -30spd" or things like poor amplitude and wild positional variance. We saw those problems in the other movements, too. In fact, I remember when the 6R35 first came out there was speculation that they'd "fixed" the 6R15 accuracy problems (they hadn't). Those issues are easily explained by poor lubrication, and we've seen evidence of such.
> 
> I never really got the selling point of long PR to begin with. If I'm wearing it, it's fully wound. If I'm not wearing it, I don't really care how long it runs in the box. If it's still running and at a consistent rate after a night of sleep, to me that's long enough.


In one word: weekends.

But then, these are more like weekend watches themselves, for the people that change their watch on weekends, that is, so unless they could guarantee about five days of stable reserve it still wouldn't matter.


----------



## jmnav

MrDisco99 said:


> Swatch Group did it, too. The "Powermatic 80" movement's big selling point is 80 hours power reserve. It's in the name. Big whoop


Only Powermatic 80 makes sense at least on some of their watches. Take, say, a Hamilton American Classic: it's your "office watch" Monday to Friday, or even Monday to Thursday due to "casual Friday". On weekends or long weekends, you use a different, let's say more sporty, watch. 80 hours of *stable* reserve means your daily watch will still be happily waiting, ready to wear, next Monday morning.

The point with Seiko is, well, what are the chances of a Sumo being your "office watch" giving place to another, more sporty, weekends one?


----------



## percysmith

Commisar said:


> At least in the H-10 for Hamilton the balance wheel has micro screws in it for regulation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


So does the Tissot Powermatic 80 - I don't think it matters What's the accuracy of your Tissot(s) ?


----------



## percysmith

jmnav said:


> In one word: weekends.
> 
> But then, these are more like weekend watches themselves, for the people that change their watch on weekends, that is, so unless they could guarantee about five days of stable reserve it still wouldn't matter.





jmnav said:


> Only Powermatic 80 makes sense at least on some of their watches. Take, say, a Hamilton American Classic: it's your "office watch" Monday to Friday, or even Monday to Thursday due to "casual Friday". On weekends or long weekends, you use a different, let's say more sporty, watch. 80 hours of *stable* reserve means your daily watch will still be happily waiting, ready to wear, next Monday morning.
> 
> The point with Seiko is, well, what are the chances of a Sumo being your "office watch" giving place to another, more sporty, weekends one?


I'm sick of Youtubers trotting out the brainless "the Powermatic 80 is an improvement over the ETA 2824 because you can set it down on a Friday, and pick it back up on a Monday". I pick the watches I want to wear in the upcoming week rotation on every Saturday, hack them (so I will be a minute off at most, I also set any watch going slow to the next minute) then hand wind the active rotation every day.

I also am starting to regulate my own watches, so Swatch/Tissot/Hamilton making the regulation module disposable pisses me off to no end What's the accuracy of your Tissot(s) ? . Plus the weak lume - so I've given Seiko all the low/mid-range watch money instead of Tissot/Hamilton (SARB033, SRPD67, SPB273).

I haven’t considered any 6R35 models just yet.


----------



## jmnav

percysmith said:


> I've given Seiko all the low/mid-range watch money instead of Tissot/Hamilton (SARB033, SRPD67, SPB243).


Of course that's your prerogative. As for me, because of one reason or another (including your same reasons too), my watch money went away from new watches quite long ago (my newest one being from 2017).


----------



## WYWY

MrDisco99 said:


> I never really got the selling point of long PR to begin with.


If one takes off a timepiece at 7pm on Friday and puts it on again at 7am on Monday, 50h PR is not sufficient. I can attest that the increased PR of the 6R35 is a practical and welcome improvement.


----------



## MrDisco99

WYWY said:


> If one takes off a timepiece at 7pm on Friday and puts it on again at 7am on Monday, 50h PR is not sufficient. I can attest that the increased PR of the 6R35 is a practical and welcome improvement.


Yeah I get that and this bit of wisdom is oft repeated. You’re not even the first on this page of this thread to say it.

But is this really a common pattern for watch wearers? I’m still wearing the same watch I wore yesterday. And I changed it multiple times this week. And I don’t think I’m weird in that regard.

It just seems like a solution to a made up problem.


----------



## Xhantos

MrDisco99 said:


> But is this really a common pattern for watch wearers?


I think it is a reasonable assumption that such pattern exists, I can't say how common, but common sense says its existence may be reasonably common. There may be a '2 watch' guy working during the week with their 'work watch' (a Presage with 6R35) and put on their 'weekend watch' (maybe a quartz gshock) during the weekends.


----------



## MrDisco99

Xhantos said:


> I think it is a reasonable assumption that such pattern exists, I can't say how common, but common sense says its existence may be reasonably common. There may be a '2 watch' guy working during the week with their 'work watch' (a Presage with 6R35) and put on their 'weekend watch' (maybe a quartz gshock) during the weekends.


Oh no doubt there are people who do that. I never questioned their existence. I just question how common it is. I don't get the impression (based on my limited knowledge about watch people) that it's common enough to justify the whole mechanical watch industry updating their product offerings to accommodate them.


----------



## Saswatch

MrDisco99 said:


> Oh no doubt there are people who do that. I never questioned their existence. I just question how common it is. I don't get the impression (based on my limited knowledge about watch people) that it's common enough to justify the whole mechanical watch industry updating their product offerings to accommodate them.


I’m like you in my watch wearing habits but we’re in the minority. Setting the watch aside when it’s the weekend is a lot more common than you think.


----------



## WYWY

MrDisco99 said:


> Oh no doubt there are people who do that. I never questioned their existence. I just question how common it is. I don't get the impression (based on my limited knowledge about watch people) that it's common enough to justify the whole mechanical watch industry updating their product offerings to accommodate them.


A lot of people are a 1-watch person. - Both my grandfather and father were. They also never wore a watch on weekends.

I myself "only" had 1 "work watch" and 1 "special occasion" watch for about 8 years. I also didn't wear the "work watch" on weekends. And it will have always stopped come Monday.


----------



## grenert

MrDisco99 said:


> Yeah I get that and this bit of wisdom is oft repeated. *You’re not even the first on this page of this thread to say it.*
> But is this really a common pattern for watch wearers?


I think you answered your own question there.



MrDisco99 said:


> Oh no doubt there are people who do that. I never questioned their existence. I just question how common it is. I don't get the impression (based on my limited knowledge about watch people) that it's common enough to justify the whole mechanical watch industry updating their product offerings to accommodate them.


I definitely like the longer power reserve in the watches I have that have this feature. I am someone who might wear a different watch on the weekend and then on Monday go back to the Friday watch. Also, if you're wearing an automatic but don't move around much, it may not be at full reserve despite regular use. I've had autos run out of gas after just one day of not wearing them. So put me in the "Yes, I use and like this feature" camp.
And if we got rid of features that only a subset of customers use, we'd all be wearing splash-resistant no-daters!
Personally, I'd prefer that companies end the screw-down crown nonsense since there are water resistant crowns without it, and it makes for an annoyance (and potential failure point) every time you have to wind it.


----------



## Davekaye90

Xhantos said:


> Also I prefer lower beat frequency most of the time because it means less wear and tear and longer periods between service needs.
> 
> I feel longer PR (around 70-80 hours) and lower beat per second value (3 Hz) is a pretty good compromise.


I think that's debatable. The 9015 hasn't been around _that_ long, granted, but there's no evidence as far as I can tell that they need service more often than low beat Seiko movements. If anything 9015s seem to be _less _trouble prone than 6R15/35s.


----------



## aks12r

crying out loud - pictures dammit! I need pictures!


----------



## Davekaye90

grenert said:


> And if we got rid of features that only a subset of customers use, we'd all be wearing splash-resistant no-daters!
> Personally, I'd prefer that companies end the screw-down crown nonsense since there are water resistant crowns without it, and it makes for an annoyance (and potential failure point) every time you have to wind it.


Gotta disagree there, _unless _the watch has something like trip-lock and maintains WR with the crown out. If it's like Seiko's basic crown stems, I'm pretty sure those watches will flood if the crown is at the winding position. I prefer the very minor annoyance of having to unscrew the crown vs. the risk of accidentally bumping it open while I'm trying to scrub off sunscreen from the back and destroying the watch.


----------



## Tanker G1

aks12r said:


> crying out load - pictures dammit! I need pictures!


----------



## MrDisco99

Davekaye90 said:


> I think that's debatable. The 9015 hasn't been around _that_ long, granted, but there's no evidence as far as I can tell that they need service more often than low beat Seiko movements. If anything 9015s seem to be _less _trouble prone than 6R15/35s.


Thousands of 4Hz Rolex watches have been happily ticking away for decades, many never having been serviced.

I agree the relationship between beat frequency and longevity is overblown.



grenert said:


> I think you answered your own question there.


LOL that's a fair point. I'll let you have that.



grenert said:


> And if we got rid of features that only a subset of customers use, we'd all be wearing splash-resistant no-daters!
> Personally, I'd prefer that companies end the screw-down crown nonsense since there are water resistant crowns without it, and it makes for an annoyance (and potential failure point) every time you have to wind it.


I don't think I ever advocated getting rid of anything.

As for screw down crowns, I personally like the added security, especially if it's an expensive watch and finding water ingress would ruin my day. Fortunately there are plenty of options with or without to choose from.


----------



## coconutpolygon

Davekaye90 said:


> You never know with Seiko. They made 3500 SPB259 Ginza Alpinists, (not sure if the SBDC151 was an additional production run on top of those or not) seems like a decent amount for a not hugely popular line. Try getting one now for less than like $1200.
> 
> Meanwhile, the SJE085 6L35 1959 Alpinist recreation, of which they made 1959, they can't give those away. The SBEN001 JDM version can easily be had new well under MSRP.


exactly what I was thinking, the SJE085 is going for 50% off at some ADs in the UK and they still can't sell it 😂


----------



## yonsson

MrDisco99 said:


> Sure, isochronism is a thing. This applies to ALL springs.
> 
> If that's what it was, we wouldn't see the accuracy problem on fully wound as well as wound down movements... or on shorter PR movements like the 4R35 and 6R15. But we do.
> 
> The nature of the inconsistent accuracy we see in these movements is not an isochronism problem. It's a bad lubrication problem. Fortunately, this being a process problem and not a design problem, can be fixed with a proper attentive service.
> 
> Of course, Seiko should not be putting out movements that require service when brand new. It seems their policy is to go cheap on QC and let warranty sort them out... which is not very customer friendly.
> 
> This is why I just don't buy Seiko automatics anymore. It's not that the 4R or 6R are bad movements. They CAN be great... but Seiko seems to have a process problem letting too many poorly lubricated examples get out. On a $100 watch, it's not a big deal. It's practically disposable anyway, so just forget the warranty, crack it open and replace the movement... or just live with it. On a $1000 watch, though, that's unacceptable. There are better quality choices out there for that kind of money.


Well, the 6R15 is more consistent than the 6R35. A 6R15 can be regulated to run fairly OK. And the only difference is the mainspring as far as I know.


----------



## MrDisco99

yonsson said:


> Well, the 6R15 is more consistent than the 6R35.


Is it? Based on comments on these forums, both seem to have reports of similar problems. I agree there's not much difference between them.


----------



## yonsson

Commisar said:


> Yeah the Oris with the 5 day PR requires 200 full rotations of the crown from zero to get it at it's full PR. Allegedly is doesn't run very well when it's not in the top 1/2 of it's PR.
> 
> IMHO 48-60 hours PR is fine for 95% of mechanical watches and if I need it to run longer I'll put it on a winder. 70+ hours is maybe nice for a GMT or something but for a more plain watch it's kinda excessive. The only other one I'd like a 72+ hour PR in would be a spring drive watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


70hrs is pointless if the time keeping is sheit imho, I’d rather have a 42hrs movement that keeps good time, like a top ETA2824. My Blancpain FF ran great for 5 days, fantastic movement. I’ve had 8-days Panerais that have run sheit, so totally useless. I just got an IWC BP that has a 7 day pwr reserve, to be determined if it’s a good thing or not. 

Timekeeping trumps power reserve all day every day.


----------



## SkxRobbie

Power reserve is of no importance to me. I rotate 3 watches and if they stop in between I don’t care to me a stopped watch does not wear out as fast.
Seiko stem seals don’t care about a screw down or a push pull.
I like screw down but I wore a push pull 7009 for years with no water damage. The crown was so small and recessed that I had to take off watch to pull it anyway


----------



## percysmith

yonsson said:


> Well, the 6R15 is more consistent than the 6R35. A 6R15 can be regulated to run fairly OK. And the only difference is the mainspring as far as I know.





MrDisco99 said:


> Is it? Based on comments on these forums, both seem to have reports of similar problems. I agree there's not much difference between them.


I don't have any experience with a 6R35 movement so I can't speak to it. My first 6R15 movement wasn't great. But if this is an advantage, I was able to drop in a movement replacement by my watchmaker and it's been great ever since.


----------



## aks12r

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 16615510


much better - thank you 🙏😆 and an excellent choice


----------



## schumway

percysmith said:


> I don't have any experience with a 6R35 movement so I can't speak to it. My first 6R15 movement wasn't great. But if this is an advantage, I was able to drop in a movement replacement by my watchmaker and it's been great ever since.


Didn't you say you have a SPB243? Doesn't that have a 6R35?


----------



## yngrshr

clyde_frog said:


> People like weight. Steel is massively preferred to titanium by users on this forum because they don't like the lightweight "cheap" feel of titanium.


The grade of titanium is a massive difference as well. Cheap, low grade titanium? I'd take steel any day. High quality, well-worked grade 5 titanium? Give me that over steel without a question.


----------



## babbsky

yngrshr said:


> The grade of titanium is a massive difference as well. Cheap, low grade titanium? I'd take steel any day. High quality, well-worked grade 5 titanium? Give me that over steel without a question.


How to know what kind of Titanuim is it made? Is grade-5 more exoensive? Thank you in advance. 
Am thinking of getting a Titanium watch as my steel watches seems heavy sigh* getting old and no weight training… even if my divers on rubber strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## percysmith

schumway said:


> Didn't you say you have a SPB243? Doesn't that have a 6R35?


SPB273 not SPB243

P.S. I see where I said SPB243. My typo - amended **NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches**


----------



## krayzie

babbsky said:


> How to know what kind of Titanuim is it made? Is grade-5 more exoensive? Thank you in advance.
> Am thinking of getting a Titanium watch as my steel watches seems heavy sigh* getting old and no weight training… even if my divers on rubber strap.


IIRC Grade 2 Titanium is pure titanium. Grade 5 Titanium is a titanium alloy that is harder as it is mixed with vanadium.

To me it's not an age thing. I drive a LHD car with the left hand on the wheel and right hand on the shifter. I certainly don't want a heavy uncomfortable watch to mess with the business of driving.


----------



## shibaman

I wore my 20 yr old seiko samurai ti shooting cowboy during our anual match. Super light on the wrist. I wouldnt use my steel sumo ....too heavy, and distracting


----------



## valuewatchguy

MrDisco99 said:


> Oh no doubt there are people who do that. I never questioned their existence. I just question how common it is. I don't get the impression (based on my limited knowledge about watch people) that it's common enough to justify the whole mechanical watch industry updating their product offerings to accommodate them.



I think at least here on WUS what is far more common is that a watch may be set aside but the owner has far more than 2 watches to choose from so the watch put away in Friday is usually not the one picked up monday morning.


----------



## babbsky

krayzie said:


> IIRC Grade 2 Titanium is pure titanium. Grade 5 Titanium is a titanium alloy that is harder as it is mixed with vanadium.
> 
> To me it's not an age thing. I drive a LHD car with the left hand on the wheel and right hand on the shifter. I certainly don't want a heavy uncomfortable watch to mess with the business of driving.


Thanks Krayzie for the info of different types of Titanium. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## percysmith

Xhantos said:


> Also I prefer lower beat frequency most of the time because it means less wear and tear and longer periods between service needs.


The low beat rate didn't do much to defer my first service (and eventual junking) of my 6R15

OTOH low beat rate is more susceptible to shocks


----------



## VincentG

This is the Titanium that I would like to have


----------



## Davekaye90

VincentG said:


> This is the Titanium that I would like to have
> View attachment 16618618


IMO the finish on the Shogun is WAY more impressive. It's just too bad that the updated models stink.


----------



## mconlonx

It may be that power reserve means little to people like me, who rarely wear the same watch in two days that I was wearing when I put it away for a different one. Probably a majority of WUS? 

But I'd bet that Big Watch Companies with Deep Pockets do all kinds of studies and polls to find out watch-wearing habits of the majority of their customers, and cater their product decisions toward what they think will sell. So a 70 or 80hr power reserve? Maybe it's about marketing to a majority of their customer base. Not us. 

OTOH, like with depth ratings, maybe it's more like:


----------



## mconlonx

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 16615510


OK...


----------



## jswing

mconlonx said:


> It may be that power reserve means little to people like me, who rarely wear the same watch in two days that I was wearing when I put it away for a different one. Probably a majority of WUS?
> 
> But I'd bet that Big Watch Companies with Deep Pockets do all kinds of studies and polls to find out watch-wearing habits of the majority of their customers, and cater their product decisions toward what they think will sell. So a 70 or 80hr power reserve? Maybe it's about marketing to a majority of their customer base. Not us.
> 
> OTOH, like with depth ratings, maybe it's more like:
> 
> View attachment 16619804


While this is very likely correct for most here, I absolutely appreciate a 70 hour PR. Unlike many here, I don't have a ton of watches, I keep 3 I wear regularly, and each one has 70 hours PR. Assuming I rotate them regularly, they never run down. Of course, I'm not that disciplined that I rotate them exactly, so they do sometimes stop, but in theory it's a good thing for me.


----------



## Iron swan

The way they worded 6105-8000 “modern re-interpretation“ makes me think there will be an accompanying high end SLA version of the -8000.
Seiko used the “modern“ wording on the lower priced ($1000-ish price range) 62mas & mm200 versions, and used “re-interpretation“ for the SLA versions.

If so, It will be interesting to see what the differences are other than the movement.


----------



## mconlonx

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 16615510


OK...

View attachment 16619810


----------



## krayzie

Iron swan said:


> The way they worded 6105-8000 “modern re-interpretation“ makes me think there will be an accompanying high end SLA version of the -8000.
> Seiko used the “modern“ wording on the lower priced ($1000-ish price range) 62mas & mm200 versions, and used “re-interpretation“ for the SLA versions.
> 
> If so, It will be interesting to see what the differences are other than the movement.


I think it's "re-creation" for the high end SLA versions that are more or less 1:1 retros (okay not really but close enough).

"Re-interpretation" is like putting an X logo on the dial and some other modernized design bits.


----------



## alexd3498

Could also be a translation error from Italian! We won't know till we find out 

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhantos

Hands-On - Seiko Prospex Black Series SRPH97K1 and SRPH99K1


New for the 2022 collection and dark-toned, meet the Seiko Prospex "The Black Series" King Samurai SRPH97K1 and Tortoise SRPH99K1




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## Xhantos

*Seiko Presage Craftsmanship series Arita Porcelain Dial*
SPB293J1 / SARX095 and SPB319J1

6R31, no date! 🥰


















Seiko Presage Craftsmanship series Arita Porcelain Dial | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com












Seiko Presage Craftsmanship series 有田焼ダイヤルモデル | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## yonsson

Iron swan said:


> The way they worded 6105-8000 “modern re-interpretation“ makes me think there will be an accompanying high end SLA version of the -8000.
> Seiko used the “modern“ wording on the lower priced ($1000-ish price range) 62mas & mm200 versions, and used “re-interpretation“ for the SLA versions.
> 
> If so, It will be interesting to see what the differences are other than the movement.
> 
> View attachment 16619929


I think you are reading too much into the text.


----------



## One-Seventy

Xhantos said:


> View attachment 16620573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands-On - Seiko Prospex Black Series SRPH97K1 and SRPH99K1
> 
> 
> New for the 2022 collection and dark-toned, meet the Seiko Prospex "The Black Series" King Samurai SRPH97K1 and Tortoise SRPH99K1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monochrome-watches.com


I don't normally like black watches, but that Tortoise looks pretty good. 7,000 production means the grey premium shouldn't average out to all that much, after they've been scalped by bin-end traders and the criminal fraternity.


----------



## WYWY

Also quietly putting out 3 more 60s-style Presage models with date subdial and power reserve. No official announcement (yet) but they are on the website.


----------



## krayzie

Guess they spent all the money on GS and can't bringback the caliber 61 chronograph.


----------



## jswing

krayzie said:


> I think it's "re-creation" for the high end SLA versions that are more or less 1:1 retros (okay not really but close enough).
> 
> "Re-interpretation" is like putting an X logo on the dial and some other modernized design bits.


Unfortunately, we won't see any more 1:1 retros as long as they use that lume pip at 3:00 to meet ISO standards. This is the one reason I'm not overly excited about the 6105-8000 re-issue.


----------



## VincentG

I have a feeling that the Slim 6105-8000 re-issue will have the date window at 4:30 like the Uemura does


----------



## jswing

VincentG said:


> I have a feeling that the Slim 6105-8000 re-issue will have the date window at 4:30 like the Uemura does
> View attachment 16620812


My guess would be an SLA version with the date at 4:30 and an SPB version with the lume pip at 3:00. I personally slightly prefer the 4:30 option, since it at least doesn't block the minute track, but either way there won't be a 1:1 re-issue.


----------



## valuewatchguy

WYWY said:


> Also quietly putting out 3 more 60s-style Presage models with date subdial and power reserve. No official announcement (yet) but they are on the website.
> 
> View attachment 16620734
> 
> View attachment 16620736
> 
> View attachment 16620735












not bad at all


----------



## MrDisco99

krayzie said:


> Guess they spent all the money on GS and can't bringback the caliber 61 chronograph.


There was never any reasonable probability of that happening.


----------



## Dreem1er

Maybe I'm alone in this but I want to see seiko do some of the presage in a 42mm+...


is the sharp edge gmt the only 42mm presage out there?


----------



## AlvaroVitali

*BLACK SERIES "NIGHT VISION", new high performance LumiBrite:*









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 11


CITAZIONE (Det. Briscoe @ 6/4/2022, 02:35) .Finalmente, ecco la Black Series "Night Vision" con LumiBrite ad alte




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## debicks

Dreem1er said:


> Maybe I'm alone in this but I want to see seiko do some of the presage in a 42mm+...
> 
> 
> is the sharp edge gmt the only 42mm presage out there?


I agree. Some of us like bigger watches. Unfortunately I think you're correct. I'm not a Seiko expert but I'm pretty sure the GMT is the only 42mm Presage. Very nice watch though!


----------



## braidn

jswing said:


> My guess would be an SLA version with the date at 4:30 and an SPB version with the lume pip at 3:00. I personally slightly prefer the 4:30 option, since it at least doesn't block the minute track, but either way there won't be a 1:1 re-issue.


Honestly, I would be shocked if we see a SLA version of this. Especially with how late they are arriving in the year. Would love this though and it would tip me over the edge with the release.


----------



## starwasp

WYWY said:


> Also quietly putting out 3 more 60s-style Presage models with date subdial and power reserve. No official announcement (yet) but they are on the website.
> 
> View attachment 16620734
> 
> View attachment 16620736
> 
> View attachment 16620735


Nice power reserve treatment. So much better than the spring drive fan. £570 on the website. Really interested in seeing more of the black/gold one.


----------



## Commisar

MrDisco99 said:


> There was never any reasonable probability of that happening.


What a shame 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlvaroVitali

AlvaroVitali said:


> *BLACK SERIES "NIGHT VISION", new high performance LumiBrite:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 11
> 
> 
> CITAZIONE (Det. Briscoe @ 6/4/2022, 02:35) .Finalmente, ecco la Black Series "Night Vision" con LumiBrite ad alte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


New pics:









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 11


CITAZIONE (Det. Briscoe @ 6/4/2022, 02:35) .Finalmente, ecco la Black Series "Night Vision" con LumiBrite ad alte




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## valuewatchguy

AlvaroVitali said:


> New pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 11
> 
> 
> CITAZIONE (Det. Briscoe @ 6/4/2022, 02:35) .Finalmente, ecco la Black Series "Night Vision" con LumiBrite ad alte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it



That Samurai is pretty nice. The black and green really compliments that case.


----------



## jcartw20

VincentG said:


> I have a feeling that the Slim 6105-8000 re-issue will have the date window at 4:30 like the Uemura does
> View attachment 16620812


----------



## Conundrum1911

Xhantos said:


> *From Seiko Selection* Not influenced by fashion
> Specializing in standard design Introducing the S series.
> 
> All S series products are shop-only models.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16594490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sシリーズ | Seiko Selection（セイコーセレクション） | セイコーウオッチ
> 
> 
> SEIKOの考える時計の基本機能とデザイン性を追求するセイコーセレクションから、スタンダードなデザインに特化したショップ専用モデルが登場。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com


So how does the SBPY165 differ from the SSC813P1?


----------



## Xhantos

Conundrum1911 said:


> So how does the SBPY165 differ from the SSC813P1?


Let me compare the specs.... These are the differences:

*SBPY165 Seiko Selection *
V175 movement, Sapphire with Super clear coating, 12.2mm x 42.2mm x 48.3mm, 134gr, 40K JPY (plus tax)








*SSC813P1 / SBDL085 Prospex SPEEDTIMER*
V192 movement, Curved Sapphire with AR coating inside, 13.3mm x 39mm x 45.5mm, 161gr, PR display, Small seconds, 68K JPY (plus tax)


















SBPY165 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com












SBDL085 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com












Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## brianinCA

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16621015
> 
> 
> not bad at all


Any additional info on these? Case diameter?


----------



## brianinCA

WYWY said:


> Also quietly putting out 3 more 60s-style Presage models with date subdial and power reserve. No official announcement (yet) but they are on the website.
> 
> View attachment 16620734
> 
> View attachment 16620736
> 
> View attachment 16620735


What website are these on? Quite intriguing

Edit: the site is the obscure seikowatches.com


----------



## valuewatchguy

brianinCA said:


> Any additional info on these? Case diameter?











SSA447J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com













SSA449J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com













SSA451J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## Conundrum1911

Xhantos said:


> Let me compare the specs.... These are the differences:
> 
> *SBPY165 Seiko Selection *
> V175 movement, Sapphire with Super clear coating, 12.2mm x 42.2mm x 48.3mm, 134gr, 40K JPY (plus tax)
> View attachment 16622015
> 
> *SSC813P1 / SBDL085 Prospex SPEEDTIMER*
> V192 movement, Curved Sapphire with AR coating inside, 13.3mm x 39mm x 45.5mm, 161gr, PR display, Small seconds, 68K JPY (plus tax)
> 
> View attachment 16622016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBPY165 | セイコーウオッチ
> 
> 
> セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBDL085 | セイコーウオッチ
> 
> 
> セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com


Thanks for that -- I was trying to look up specs to compare them side to side but haven't had the chance to do it yet. They do appear very similar though. Not sure what the difference between the V192 and V175 is (only thing I see is the 192 has a power reserve indicator when the 175 does not), but both are solar powered quartz pandas, and the SBPY165 does appear to be significantly cheaper. I might consider it over the SSC813 actually.


----------



## One-Seventy

valuewatchguy said:


> SSA447J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSA449J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSA451J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com


Perhaps it's the translation but I love the way Seiko cheerfully refers to these as their "basic" line 

Nice dials - and I like the contrasting subdial, looks different. However, it's getting on the chunky side at 14.3mm (like the older Cocktail Times) - the first Presage Style '60s are a hair under 12mm. Both of these figures include a couple of mm for the bubbledome crystal of course.


----------



## VincentG

Conundrum1911 said:


> Thanks for that -- I was trying to look up specs to compare them side to side but haven't had the chance to do it yet. They do appear very similar though. Not sure what the difference between the V192 and V175 is (only thing I see is the 192 has a power reserve indicator when the 175 does not), but both are solar powered quartz pandas, and the SBPY165 does appear to be significantly cheaper. I might consider it over the SSC813 actually.


I can tell you that both the bezel and the bracelet are very different on the SSC, not just the dial architecture. This is the nicest Seiko bracelet I have encountered so far.


----------



## joseph80

SNE587P1 solar - SRPH97K1 samurai - SRPH99K1 tortoise
New black series "night vision" with new
performance lumebright


----------



## SkxRobbie

Seiko has too many SKU's and too many models of watches that are similer but not quite the same.


----------



## Saswatch

SkxRobbie said:


> Seiko has too many SKU's and too many models of watches that are similer but not quite the same.


Lol when we have nothing else to complain. 😂


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Conundrum1911 said:


> Thanks for that -- I was trying to look up specs to compare them side to side but haven't had the chance to do it yet. They do appear very similar though. Not sure what the difference between the V192 and V175 is (only thing I see is the 192 has a power reserve indicator when the 175 does not), but both are solar powered quartz pandas, and the SBPY165 does appear to be significantly cheaper. I might consider it over the SSC813 actually.


The biggest difference is size. Luckily I skew towards smaller watches, so the SSC was an easy choice. I find the proportions much better than the slightly generic SBP which I have no intention of getting.

The SSC is definitely pricier, but like the other poster said, the bracelet's nicer and the whole thing feels great. Note the weight difference between them.


----------



## mi6_

GirchyGirchy said:


> The biggest difference is size. Luckily I skew towards smaller watches, so the SSC was an easy choice. I find the proportions much better than the slightly generic SBP which I have no intention of getting.
> 
> The SSC is definitely pricier, but like the other poster said, the bracelet's nicer and the whole thing feels great. Note the weight difference between them.


Agree 100%. I have a 6.5” wrist and the SSC813 at 39mm wears great. I’d even say it wears larger than the dimensions suggest. I know people complain out the bracelet not matching, but I think the bracelet is excellent quality. Despite the lack of micro-adjustments it still fits me ok (maybe a bit tighter than I’d like). At least 3 micro adjustments would have been better though. I think the 24 hour dial is useless too. But no watch is perfect, but I still enjoy wearing this one and it’s worth the asking price (I got mine for 20% off from a local AD). But I wouldn’t have paid full MSRP or higher just to get the white dial.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

valuewatchguy said:


> That Samurai is pretty nice. The black and green really compliments that case.


My thoughts exactly... unfortunately it looks as though in normal light the green is far less pronounced:

Hands-On - Seiko Prospex Black Series SRPH97K1 and SRPH99K1


----------



## Davekaye90

fresh eddie fresh said:


> My thoughts exactly... unfortunately it looks as though in normal light the green is far less pronounced:
> 
> Hands-On - Seiko Prospex Black Series SRPH97K1 and SRPH99K1
> 
> View attachment 16624110


Looking at their photos it reminds me of the Oris D65 Glow a bit, maybe a bit more blue/green than that color.


----------



## jcartw20

Davekaye90 said:


> Looking at their photos it reminds me of the Oris D65 Glow a bit, maybe a bit more blue/green than that color.


I thought the same thing. IMO this might be their best black series yet. I like that the DLC looks fairly matte and that there's no mismatched fauxtina vs white date wheel nonsense. If only the Samurai weren't so big. Seiko if you're reading this, can we get a 'mini' samurai?


----------



## Xhantos

Limited edition *Credor GBAQ954 *release on July 22, 2022 was announced at Seiko site news section. Only 8 of these will be available for 10 million JPY (plus tax).









Here is what it says about the movement:
_'The movement is equipped with the ultra-thin mechanical movement "caliber 6870" with a thickness of only 1.98 mm. The 68-series movement was developed for the finest domestic dress watches in pursuit of not only performance as a watch but also craft value and beauty. At Shizukuishi Luxury Watch Studio (* 1), highly skilled watchmakers consistently handle everything from assembly and adjustment to casing. Since the shape correction of each part and the adjustment of the agaki (the gap required between the parts) require an accuracy of 1/100 mm, the final finish is done only with the feeling of the watchmaker's hands. It is a small production movement that even one skilled watchmaker can assemble only one or two pieces a day. '_

It's ultra thin, also the watch is stunning 6.5mm thin, but lets have a look at the specs:

Time accuracy: Average daily difference + 25 seconds to -15 seconds (when worn on the wrist at a temperature of 5 ° C to 35 ° C) 
Power reserve: Approximately 37 hours 
Number of vibrations: 21,600 vibrations/hour (6 vibrations/second) 

Not very impressive normally but.... I rest my case.









＜クレドール＞より、超絶技巧の漆芸を誇る「北村工房」とコラボレーションしたドレスウオッチが誕生 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com












アートピース コレクション 北村工房コラボレーション 漆ダイヤル限定モデル｜クレドール公式サイト


＜クレドール＞高い漆工技術を誇り、世界で高い評価を受けている「北村工房」との初のコラボレーションウオッチ



www.credor.com










GBAQ954｜Art piece collection｜クレドール｜Credor


credor,クレドール,ドレスウオッチ,工芸品,ピクウェ,ダイヤモンド,匠,彫金,ソヌリ,ミニッツリピーターseiko,セイコー



www.credor.com


----------



## belok

As I understand the new Black Series Limited Edition are not gonna be sold in US?


----------



## big man

Xhantos said:


> Time accuracy: Average daily difference + 25 seconds to -15 seconds (when worn on the wrist at a temperature of 5 ° C to 35 ° C)
> Power reserve: Approximately 37 hours
> Number of vibrations: 21,600 vibrations/hour (6 vibrations/second)


80k USD and they can't even guarantee anything better than 6R specs LMFAO
I thought crack was illegal in Japan


----------



## coconutpolygon

big man said:


> 80k USD and they can't even guarantee anything better than 6R specs LMFAO
> I thought crack was illegal in Japan


I mean I love hating on seiko movements too but this is just a piece of jewellery. I doubt anyone who buys one of these is going to bother checking if its accurate, or even running in the first place.

Besides it has no seconds hand or minute markers etc so you couldn't even tell how accurate it is really


----------



## One-Seventy

belok said:


> As I understand the new Black Series Limited Edition are not gonna be sold in US?


I wouldn't be surprised if Seiko pulled the entire Prospex line from the US, if the strength of feeling is anything to go by. 

But it probably isn't .


----------



## One-Seventy

big man said:


> 80k USD and they can't even guarantee anything better than 6R specs LMFAO
> I thought crack was illegal in Japan


This watch sure isn't for you. Do you think the buyer will care?


----------



## big man

coconutpolygon said:


> I mean I love hating on seiko movements too but this is just a piece of jewellery. I doubt anyone who buys one of these is going to bother checking if its accurate, or even running in the first place.
> 
> Besides it has no seconds hand or minute markers etc so you couldn't even tell how accurate it is really


Yeah, I probably should have noticed that it's part of the "art piece collection" before ****ting out the knee-jerk Seiko bashing.


----------



## coconutpolygon

big man said:


> Yeah, I probably should have noticed that it's part of the "art piece collection" before ****ting out the knee-jerk Seiko bashing.


it's ok my friend we all have a knee jerk reaction when seeing "-15/+25" - the 6R35 will do that to anyone 😂


----------



## AlvaroVitali

*Kawasaki Ninja ZX-10R x Seiko:*









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 11


CITAZIONE (Det. Briscoe @ 6/4/2022, 02:35) .Finalmente, ecco la Black Series "Night Vision" con LumiBrite ad alte




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## xian

One-Seventy said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Seiko pulled the entire Prospex line from the US, if the strength of feeling is anything to go by.
> 
> But it probably isn't .


Had to re-read this as the first pass scared me, nearly went and snapped up a turtle I have been eyeing up.

Wallet is safe. For now at least


----------



## MrDisco99

Xhantos said:


> Limited edition *Credor GBAQ954 *release on July 22, 2022 was announced at Seiko site news section. Only 8 of these will be available for 10 million JPY (plus tax).
> View attachment 16625155
> 
> 
> Here is what it says about the movement:
> _'The movement is equipped with the ultra-thin mechanical movement "caliber 6870" with a thickness of only 1.98 mm. The 68-series movement was developed for the finest domestic dress watches in pursuit of not only performance as a watch but also craft value and beauty. At Shizukuishi Luxury Watch Studio (* 1), highly skilled watchmakers consistently handle everything from assembly and adjustment to casing. Since the shape correction of each part and the adjustment of the agaki (the gap required between the parts) require an accuracy of 1/100 mm, the final finish is done only with the feeling of the watchmaker's hands. It is a small production movement that even one skilled watchmaker can assemble only one or two pieces a day. '_
> 
> It's ultra thin, also the watch is stunning 6.5mm thin, but lets have a look at the specs:
> 
> Time accuracy: Average daily difference + 25 seconds to -15 seconds (when worn on the wrist at a temperature of 5 ° C to 35 ° C)
> Power reserve: Approximately 37 hours
> Number of vibrations: 21,600 vibrations/hour (6 vibrations/second)
> 
> Not very impressive normally but.... I rest my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ＜クレドール＞より、超絶技巧の漆芸を誇る「北村工房」とコラボレーションしたドレスウオッチが誕生 | セイコーウオッチ
> 
> 
> セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> アートピース コレクション 北村工房コラボレーション 漆ダイヤル限定モデル｜クレドール公式サイト
> 
> 
> ＜クレドール＞高い漆工技術を誇り、世界で高い評価を受けている「北村工房」との初のコラボレーションウオッチ
> 
> 
> 
> www.credor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GBAQ954｜Art piece collection｜クレドール｜Credor
> 
> 
> credor,クレドール,ドレスウオッチ,工芸品,ピクウェ,ダイヤモンド,匠,彫金,ソヌリ,ミニッツリピーターseiko,セイコー
> 
> 
> 
> www.credor.com


I was starting to wonder what Credor had been up to lately. GS seems to be stealing the high horology spotlight lately.


----------



## BTNMNKI

One-Seventy said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Seiko pulled the entire Prospex line from the US, if the strength of feeling is anything to go by.
> 
> But it probably isn't .


Speaking of which - did they discontinue the regular turtle? I'm only seeing King Turtles with day-date magnifier and ceramic bezel on Seikos website.


----------



## capilla1

BTNMNKI said:


> Speaking of which - did they discontinue the regular turtle? I'm only seeing King Turtles with day-date magnifier and ceramic bezel on Seikos website.


Macy's is still selling the normal SRP777 turtle. Not sure if Seiko has discontinued them though.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Xhantos said:


> Limited edition *Credor GBAQ954 *release on July 22, 2022 was announced at Seiko site news section. Only 8 of these will be available for 10 million JPY (plus tax).
> View attachment 16625155
> 
> 
> Here is what it says about the movement:
> _'The movement is equipped with the ultra-thin mechanical movement "caliber 6870" with a thickness of only 1.98 mm. The 68-series movement was developed for the finest domestic dress watches in pursuit of not only performance as a watch but also craft value and beauty. At Shizukuishi Luxury Watch Studio (* 1), highly skilled watchmakers consistently handle everything from assembly and adjustment to casing. Since the shape correction of each part and the adjustment of the agaki (the gap required between the parts) require an accuracy of 1/100 mm, the final finish is done only with the feeling of the watchmaker's hands. It is a small production movement that even one skilled watchmaker can assemble only one or two pieces a day. '_
> 
> It's ultra thin, also the watch is stunning 6.5mm thin, but lets have a look at the specs:
> 
> Time accuracy: Average daily difference + 25 seconds to -15 seconds (when worn on the wrist at a temperature of 5 ° C to 35 ° C)
> Power reserve: Approximately 37 hours
> Number of vibrations: 21,600 vibrations/hour (6 vibrations/second)
> 
> Not very impressive normally but.... I rest my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ＜クレドール＞より、超絶技巧の漆芸を誇る「北村工房」とコラボレーションしたドレスウオッチが誕生 | セイコーウオッチ
> 
> 
> セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> アートピース コレクション 北村工房コラボレーション 漆ダイヤル限定モデル｜クレドール公式サイト
> 
> 
> ＜クレドール＞高い漆工技術を誇り、世界で高い評価を受けている「北村工房」との初のコラボレーションウオッチ
> 
> 
> 
> www.credor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GBAQ954｜Art piece collection｜クレドール｜Credor
> 
> 
> credor,クレドール,ドレスウオッチ,工芸品,ピクウェ,ダイヤモンド,匠,彫金,ソヌリ,ミニッツリピーターseiko,セイコー
> 
> 
> 
> www.credor.com


Yikes. That dial triggers my trypophobia. Pass.


----------



## xian

BTNMNKI said:


> Speaking of which - did they discontinue the regular turtle? I'm only seeing King Turtles with day-date magnifier and ceramic bezel on Seikos website.


I believe Seiko uses the designation of SRPE93 now, which is the same exact watch as the SRP777 as per LIW’s website


----------



## Mr.Jones82

big man said:


> 80k USD and they can't even guarantee anything better than 6R specs LMFAO
> I thought crack was illegal in Japan


Dude, doesn't even have 200m wr. How am I going to flex on my jet ski with it?


----------



## yosukesan

Xhantos said:


> Let me compare the specs.... These are the differences:
> 
> *SBPY165 Seiko Selection *
> V175 movement, Sapphire with Super clear coating, 12.2mm x 42.2mm x 48.3mm, 134gr, 40K JPY (plus tax)
> View attachment 16622015
> 
> *SSC813P1 / SBDL085 Prospex SPEEDTIMER*
> V192 movement, Curved Sapphire with AR coating inside, 13.3mm x 39mm x 45.5mm, 161gr, PR display, Small seconds, 68K JPY (plus tax)
> 
> View attachment 16622016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBPY165 | セイコーウオッチ
> 
> 
> セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBDL085 | セイコーウオッチ
> 
> 
> セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com


You forgot the PROSPEX logo. It costs extra 20K JPY


----------



## yosukesan

By the way, their financial result in 2021 and mid-term plan to 2026 were published 10th of May.


----------



## BTNMNKI

xian said:


> I believe Seiko uses the designation of SRPE93 now, which is the same exact watch as the SRP777 as per LIW’s website


I know. That one doesn't seem to be on their page anymore. At least not the EU one.


----------



## SkxRobbie

BTNMNKI said:


> I know. That one doesn't seem to be on their page anymore. At least not the EU one.


They are also out of stock on Long Island Watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy

xian said:


> I believe Seiko uses the designation of SRPE93 now, which is the same exact watch as the SRP777 as per LIW’s website



The latest gen srpe93 now has the lume pip at 3, on this model it really looks good.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Xhantos said:


> Some said the same for the first one too, it was ONLY 9K pieces limited  This is a watch for collection with its special display box etc., not meant to be worn IMHO, so gold color is acceptable and appropriate.


This watch is now available everywhere and it’s even available at discount from some overseas dealers which means it didn’t have a good take rate…I don’t see this having value like the first one. Not at all


----------



## MichaelKG

One-Seventy said:


> This watch sure isn't for you. Do you think the buyer will care?


What kind of clients buy these?


----------



## Watchyouloved

MichaelKG said:


> What kind of clients buy these?


Honestly hard to believe blinged out credor’s and grand seiko’s sell. I saw the super limited last emerald covered grand seiko that came out and it was sitting a boutique but if someone wanted that much presence in a watch why would they go for a low key brand like grand seiko and not go for an AP or Patek? You can find watches in the 6 figure price tag which would easily beat out that GS and probably go up in value vs the GS which will most likely only tank.


----------



## xian

valuewatchguy said:


> The latest gen srpe93 now has the lume pip at 3, on this model it really looks good.
> 
> View attachment 16627643
> 
> View attachment 16627642


Ah, you’re correct I missed that small change!


----------



## mleok

coconutpolygon said:


> I mean I love hating on seiko movements too but this is just a piece of jewellery. I doubt anyone who buys one of these is going to bother checking if its accurate, or even running in the first place.
> 
> Besides it has no seconds hand or minute markers etc so you couldn't even tell how accurate it is really


There are many watches from Swiss manufacturers that have two hands and are primarily jewelry, but even then the accuracy of the movements installed in such watches are substantially better than +25/-15 spd. Patek has at least a +2/-3 spd accuracy specification on their watches, even the two handers.


----------



## One-Seventy

MichaelKG said:


> What kind of clients buy these?


Wellnone of them here - so they don't exist, presumably.


----------



## SkxRobbie

xian said:


> Ah, you’re correct I missed that small change!


I like the 3 oclock lume pip. It fills a void on dial and unlike the SPBxxx does not interfere with the chapter ring minute track.
Interesting because my SKX009 has no pip but my SKX173 from 2007 has.


----------



## starwasp

Watchyouloved said:


> Honestly hard to believe blinged out credor’s and grand seiko’s sell. I saw the super limited last emerald covered grand seiko that came out and it was sitting a boutique but if someone wanted that much presence in a watch why would they go for a low key brand like grand seiko and not go for an AP or Patek? You can find watches in the 6 figure price tag which would easily beat out that GS and probably go up in value vs the GS which will most likely only tank.


Serious question: do you think Japanese and East Asians feel the same way about Swiss vs Japanese as you do?


----------



## grenert

coconutpolygon said:


> Besides it has no seconds hand or minute markers etc so you couldn't even tell how accurate it is really


If you got unlucky and your watch was +25 s/d, even with only two hands you'd definitely know after just a week that it kept lousy time.


----------



## krayzie

yosukesan said:


> You forgot the PROSPEX logo. It costs extra 20K JPY


Don't forget the PROSPEX logo deletion tax. Not sure if that "privilege" will ever come back.


----------



## Davekaye90

Something I just now noticed - the Tortoise dials have beveled markers, and they're actual, for real applied, not stamped out. I'm kind of baffled by that. Why would they bother going to that effort on a $500 watch, but a $6500 SLA037 is stamped?


----------



## krayzie

Davekaye90 said:


> Something I just now noticed - the Tortoise dials have beveled markers, and they're actual, for real applied, not stamped out. I'm kind of baffled by that. Why would they bother going to that effort on a $500 watch, but a $6500 SLA037 is stamped?


That's like saying plenty of Seiko models (especially from Epson) costing less than the SLA037 come with applied Seiko logo on the dial. My SBDB013 is one example.

I don't know exactly why either lol!


----------



## Tickstart

I'm thinking of selling my SKX007. I just wonder if I'll make more by waiting, after all it is an investment piece that'll appreciate like crazy...


----------



## xian

Tickstart said:


> I'm thinking of selling my SKX007. I just wonder if I'll make more by waiting, after all it is an investment piece that'll appreciate like crazy...


Ultimately it’s your call, but unless yours is NIB, I’m not sure how much it can really appreciate. The SKX was made for a looooong time so there’s many out there floating around in various conditions. I don’t think getting one is becoming more difficult per se, but getting one that is still “NOS” condition is.

I have a 007 from a few years ago that is probably worth 50% more than what I bought it for. I’d never sell it as I love the thing too much and wore it since new.


----------



## Tickstart

Yes I was half joking, but fact is I never wear it so why own it... It's NOT in NOS condition though :'-)


----------



## Davekaye90

krayzie said:


> That's like saying plenty of Seiko models (especially from Epson) costing less than the SLA037 come with applied Seiko logo on the dial. My SBDB013 is one example.
> 
> I don't know exactly why either lol!


It's just bizarre. Look at how much worse the 63MAS markers look, and these are more than 2X as expensive as a tortoise.


----------



## Watchout63

Davekaye90 said:


> It's just bizarre. Look at how much worse the 63MAS markers look, and these are more than 2X as expensive as a tortoise.


Yikes, maybe some things should not be seen under magnification. It appears the lume paint isn't even filled out in the markers.


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchout63 said:


> Yikes, maybe some things should not be seen under magnification. It appears the lume paint isn't even filled out in the markers.


Nope, they just blob it on top. That's how Willard and MM200R dials are as well. Pure class.


----------



## Watchout63

Davekaye90 said:


> Nope, they just blob it on top. That's how Willard and MM200R dials are as well. Pure class.


The only model I have my eye on is the Willard right now and I'll only buy it used as the price like all models now from Seiko is stupid ridiculous. I have an homage from SteelDive that is awesome and has scratched the itch, but I still want the real deal. Now I'll need to search magnified pics of the Willard


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchout63 said:


> The only model I have my eye on is the Willard right now and I'll only buy it used as the price like all models now from Seiko is stupid ridiculous. I have an homage from SteelDive that is awesome and has scratched the itch, but I still want the real deal. Now I'll need to search magnified pics of the Willard


They look decent enough from wrist distance, but get them up close and that gives the game away. I also wouldn't be surprised if the SteelDive has better lume. The 63MAS at least has terrible lume because those blobs aren't very thick.


----------



## VincentG

Tickstart said:


> I'm thinking of selling my SKX007. I just wonder if I'll make more by waiting, after all it is an investment piece that'll appreciate like crazy...


An NOS full kit jdm SKX007 is $450 today, so based on the original msrp it has only marginally appreciated, if you bought at a good time you did well


----------



## coconutpolygon

Watchyouloved said:


> Honestly hard to believe blinged out credor’s and grand seiko’s sell. I saw the super limited last emerald covered grand seiko that came out and it was sitting a boutique but if someone wanted that much presence in a watch why would they go for a low key brand like grand seiko and not go for an AP or Patek? You can find watches in the 6 figure price tag which would easily beat out that GS and probably go up in value vs the GS which will most likely only tank.


The same people who are buying the GS at $10k, just multiply it by 10. It's the "I want something that isn't the mainstream brand but still very high quality" etc. people.


----------



## coconutpolygon

Davekaye90 said:


> The 63MAS at least has terrible lume because those blobs aren't very thick.


Damn if my SPB143 has terrible lume I really need to see a watch with good lume, because I think it's amazing. very bright, lasts forever, evenly applied. My BB58 and SPB143 were on par with each other when I had them both 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Davekaye90

coconutpolygon said:


> Damn if my SPB143 has terrible lume I really need to see a watch with good lume, because I think it's amazing. very bright, lasts forever, evenly applied. My BB58 and SPB143 were on par with each other when I had them both 🤷‍♂️


A Borealis Cascais is so bright it can be seen from space. _By Seiko diver standards _the 63MAS is mediocre at best. It does a bit better than my Zodiacs and Oris D65, but that's only because the lume on those watches is even worse. An Oris Aquis would thrash it.


----------



## One-Seventy

starwasp said:


> Serious question: do you think Japanese and East Asians feel the same way about Swiss vs Japanese as you do?


"It's not for me, therefore it's not for anyone, anywhere!"

Gosh hasn't the internet improved humanity. Along with

"I can't believe anyone would buy this watch. After all, it loses value on the secondary!"


----------



## mconlonx

yosukesan said:


> By the way, their financial result in 2021 and mid-term plan to 2026 were published 10th of May.


Are they showing massive losses due to general contempt by WUS members?


----------



## mconlonx

Xhantos said:


> Limited edition *Credor GBAQ954 *release on July 22, 2022 was announced at Seiko site news section. Only 8 of these will be available for 10 million JPY (plus tax).
> View attachment 16625155
> 
> 
> Here is what it says about the movement:
> _'The movement is equipped with the ultra-thin mechanical movement "caliber 6870" with a thickness of only 1.98 mm. The 68-series movement was developed for the finest domestic dress watches in pursuit of not only performance as a watch but also craft value and beauty. At Shizukuishi Luxury Watch Studio (* 1), highly skilled watchmakers consistently handle everything from assembly and adjustment to casing. Since the shape correction of each part and the adjustment of the agaki (the gap required between the parts) require an accuracy of 1/100 mm, the final finish is done only with the feeling of the watchmaker's hands. It is a small production movement that even one skilled watchmaker can assemble only one or two pieces a day. '_
> 
> It's ultra thin, also the watch is stunning 6.5mm thin, but lets have a look at the specs:
> 
> Time accuracy: Average daily difference + 25 seconds to -15 seconds (when worn on the wrist at a temperature of 5 ° C to 35 ° C)
> Power reserve: Approximately 37 hours
> Number of vibrations: 21,600 vibrations/hour (6 vibrations/second)
> 
> Not very impressive normally but.... I rest my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ＜クレドール＞より、超絶技巧の漆芸を誇る「北村工房」とコラボレーションしたドレスウオッチが誕生 | セイコーウオッチ
> 
> 
> セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> アートピース コレクション 北村工房コラボレーション 漆ダイヤル限定モデル｜クレドール公式サイト
> 
> 
> ＜クレドール＞高い漆工技術を誇り、世界で高い評価を受けている「北村工房」との初のコラボレーションウオッチ
> 
> 
> 
> www.credor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GBAQ954｜Art piece collection｜クレドール｜Credor
> 
> 
> credor,クレドール,ドレスウオッチ,工芸品,ピクウェ,ダイヤモンド,匠,彫金,ソヌリ,ミニッツリピーターseiko,セイコー
> 
> 
> 
> www.credor.com


They made 8 of these. I don't think they will have any trouble selling them. I would be surprised if they were not already spoken for, before they were even released.

Someday, I'd love to own a Credor or two. Not this one, mind you...


----------



## jmnav

Xhantos said:


> Let me compare the specs.... These are the differences:
> 
> *SBPY165 Seiko Selection *
> V175 movement, Sapphire with Super clear coating, 12.2mm x 42.2mm x 48.3mm, 134gr, 40K JPY (plus tax)
> View attachment 16622015
> 
> *SSC813P1 / SBDL085 Prospex SPEEDTIMER*
> V192 movement, Curved Sapphire with AR coating inside, 13.3mm x 39mm x 45.5mm, 161gr, PR display, Small seconds, 68K JPY (plus tax)
> 
> View attachment 16622016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBPY165 | セイコーウオッチ
> 
> 
> セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBDL085 | セイコーウオッチ
> 
> 
> セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com


The 39mm versions look much better balanced designs.


----------



## kuratovsky

Davekaye90 said:


> Something I just now noticed - the Tortoise dials have beveled markers, and they're actual, for real applied, not stamped out. I'm kind of baffled by that. Why would they bother going to that effort on a $500 watch, but a $6500 SLA037 is stamped?


For the sake of completeness, let me reiterate here the usual theory about how Seiko puts emphasis on reliability rather than intricate visual details regarding their designated tool dive watches, due to the now clearly romanticized criticality of the role they play under the water. In this specific case, the supposed reasoning behind stamped indices as opposed to applied ones is that the former can't physically fall off as a result of impact during a dive, avoiding possible life-threatening situations.

The Tortoise is intended for land use, hence no problem with applied indices. The SLA on the other hand is still marketed as a true tool dive watch, so according to the assumed philosophy, no compromise on reliability is allowed regardless of its price. Same goes (went?) for hardlex, ceramic bezel inserts and, albeit arguably for a slightly different reason, for signed crowns and applied logos.

But again, it's only a theory, and I'm sure there are many examples of Seiko themselves violating this supposed philosophy. I don't want to defend them either, but for what it's worth, I have no issues with this assumed approach. In fact, I have found I get significantly more enjoyment out of knowing that my "luxury" dive watches are still designed and built purposefully regardless of how fancy and expensive they are, as opposed to them ticking the popular boxes of applied indices, sapphire crystals and sapphire bezels. Moreover, I want to personally believe that the stamped indices on that SLA are far nicer than some other stamped indices you get for $500. It's just a different design framework / language / priority really. But I haven't checked, so I might be horribly wrong, in which case please correct me.



Davekaye90 said:


> Nope, they just blob it on top. That's how Willard and MM200R dials are as well. Pure class.


The thin and shiny lume "stickers" on the newer stamped dials however, now those even I can't forgive Seiko. At the current price point of SPB divers, there should be filled lume IMHO. I believe the SPB077 still had filled lume, and it was even cheaper than the new equivalents. It's a shame really. Of course here I assumed that the previous filled lume is just as reliable as the current applied (?) one.








Picture stolen from here.


----------



## MrDisco99

xian said:


> Ah, you’re correct I missed that small change!


Likely because the first batches didn't have it. They changed the reference number when they updated the case back text, but I'm guessing they used up their remaining stock of dials before updating those.



Tickstart said:


> Yes I was half joking, but fact is I never wear it so why own it... It's NOT in NOS condition though :'-)


Don't expect to cash in on the NOS price craze, then. I have one that I bought for $200 and I'd probably be lucky to break even on a sale.


----------



## valuewatchguy

MrDisco99 said:


> Likely because the first batches didn't have it. They changed the reference number when they updated the case back text, but I'm guessing they used up their remaining stock of dials before updating those.


I keep waiting for them to upate the blue srpe89


----------



## yosukesan

mconlonx said:


> Are they showing massive losses due to general contempt by WUS members?


Seiko isn't Hublot. From the report, looks like oversea enthusiasts love GS, but ebauche business struggled due to Covid.


----------



## coconutpolygon

Davekaye90 said:


> A Borealis Cascais is so bright it can be seen from space. _By Seiko diver standards _the 63MAS is mediocre at best. It does a bit better than my Zodiacs and Oris D65, but that's only because the lume on those watches is even worse. An Oris Aquis would thrash it.


Which 63MAS do you have? I had the 149 and it was worse than my 143. The 213 was on par with the 143. Yeah the D65 lume is significantly worse than my 143. Have yet to try a the aquis. Never really seen people complain about the lume on the 63MAS so I was curious.


----------



## Davekaye90

kuratovsky said:


> The thin and shiny lume "stickers" on the newer stamped dials however, now those even I can't forgive Seiko. At the current price point of SPB divers, there should be filled lume IMHO. I believe the SPB077 still had filled lume, and it was even cheaper than the new equivalents. It's a shame really. Of course here I assumed that the previous filled lume is just as reliable as the current applied (?) one.
> View attachment 16629946
> 
> Picture stolen from here.


I can definitely confirm that the prior gen 44mm MM200 as well as the prior gen 6RMAS still had filled lumed indices, and their output is MUCH stronger as a result. I've looked at the SPB083 and 149 together and it's no contest, easy win for the old MM200. 

If anything the painted on blobs are less reliable. I've seen an example here on the forums of someone's MM200R with a botched lume application, the 1 o'clock marker was only half painted. That apparently went right past QC.


----------



## Davekaye90

coconutpolygon said:


> Sow
> 
> Which 63MAS do you have? I had the 149 and it was worse than my 143. The 213 was on par with the 143. Yeah the D65 lume is significantly worse than my 143. Have yet to try a the aquis. Never really seen people complain about the lume on the 63MAS so I was curious.


I have The 145, 149, and 213, though I haven't compared them together. I have compared the 149 though to the 083 GBH, as well as a "Seiko" dial with filled C3 markers. The best one of the lot was the "Seiko", at least in initial brightness. I don't have a tripod to set up and film them like JOMW to test their longevity. Considering that the 63MAS is easily bested by the MM200 here (Left) and that the Aquis won the episode of lume wars it was in, I think it'd be a cake walk for the Aquis. I've also seen reviewers mention that the lume on the new models isn't nearly as good as the older ones.


----------



## Tickstart

MrDisco99 said:


> Don't expect to cash in on the NOS price craze, then. I have one that I bought for $200 and I'd probably be lucky to break even on a sale.


It's up for grabs now $_$


----------



## Watchyouloved

starwasp said:


> Serious question: do you think Japanese and East Asians feel the same way about Swiss vs Japanese as you do?


LOL so glad you asked!
Research a little and you can find out too. I have found out from doing that as well as speaking to many locals, and observing trends, and even watching sales and I can very confidently say they love Swiss brands and will 1000x wear those brands over GS. Brand names run big in Asia and it’s all about Mercedes, bmw, Rolex, omega etc. they love the European luxury products and after that they prefer their own…so yes, maybe visit Japan or actually ask some Asians?


----------



## Watchyouloved

One-Seventy said:


> "It's not for me, therefore it's not for anyone, anywhere!"
> 
> Gosh hasn't the internet improved humanity. Along with
> 
> "I can't believe anyone would buy this watch. After all, it loses value on the secondary!"


LOL I love how everyone gets so serious when the majority thinks the same but it’s fine no reason to get offended just expressing my opinion, not necessarily saying anyone is wrong for it….JEEZ


----------



## Watchyouloved

It’s not just about losing money in the secondary it’s just when you spend that much cash on something you’d wish it would be worth atleast close to what you spent in case you wanna swap out of it etc. not everyone on here is reselling watches and some of us are actual collectors and take that into account when something is extremely expensive


----------



## One-Seventy

Watchyouloved said:


> LOL I love how everyone gets so serious when the majority thinks the same but it’s fine no reason to get offended just expressing my opinion, not necessarily saying anyone is wrong for it….JEEZ


Well, a majority is not required for a product to sell, unless you live in Soviet Russia. Its funny how some people, _even now_, think there should be _less_ choice in the world


----------



## Domo

A new colourway for the 8R speedtimer, after the baffling blue one....now it's sorta gone from meh to yeh
SBEC015


----------



## starwasp

Watchyouloved said:


> LOL so glad you asked!
> Research a little and you can find out too. I have found out from doing that as well as speaking to many locals, and observing trends, and even watching sales and I can very confidently say they love Swiss brands and will 1000x wear those brands over GS. Brand names run big in Asia and it’s all about Mercedes, bmw, Rolex, omega etc. they love the European luxury products and after that they prefer their own…so yes, maybe visit Japan or actually ask some Asians?


Asking you was part of my research…😃


----------



## Watchyouloved

One-Seventy said:


> Well, a majority is not required for a product to sell, unless you live in Soviet Russia. Its funny how some people, _even now_, think there should be _less_ choice in the world


Never said there should be less choice, just saying from a marketing standpoint for GS. Make 1000 six figure fruity bedazzled watches every year !! Doesn’t make a difference to me nor should it to you if I think they’re slow sellers. All I said was from a marketing standpoint it’s hard to see how these would move and I’m sure they’re slow sellers vs their competition. Don’t need to say some people if you’re targeting me directly. Don’t get your knickers in a bunch lol…


----------



## Watchyouloved

starwasp said:


> Asking you was part of my research…😃


Always here for you man!


----------



## Xaltotun

percysmith said:


> Swatch has three, in the sense that there is a Powermatic 80 true GMT (ETA C07.661), the co-axial true GMT they put on the Omega Aqua Terra GMT (Calibre 8605) and another on the Planet Ocean GMT (Calibre 8906).
> 
> Grand Seiko has two, Spring Drive GMT (9S86) and Hi-Beat GMT (9S66) are true GMTs.


Grand Seiko also has their quartz true GMT movements. 

Even Citizen has true GMT's!


----------



## Xaltotun

Domo said:


> A new colourway for the 8R speedtimer, after the baffling blue one....now it's sorta gone from meh to yeh
> SBEC015
> View attachment 16632013


Very nice watch, can't get past the weird pushers however!


----------



## jmnav

kuratovsky said:


> The thin and shiny lume "stickers" on the newer stamped dials however, now those even I can't forgive Seiko. At the current price point of SPB divers, there should be filled lume IMHO. I believe the SPB077 still had filled lume, and it was even cheaper than the new equivalents. It's a shame really. Of course here I assumed that the previous filled lume is just as reliable as the current applied (?) one.
> View attachment 16629946
> 
> Picture stolen from here.


A-ha, mistery solved!

Now, it's clear why new models' indices look toy-ish plastic-ky blurbs!

Another stain on Seiko's reputation.


----------



## krayzie

Davekaye90 said:


> It's just bizarre. Look at how much worse the 63MAS markers look, and these are more than 2X as expensive as a tortoise.


Just like the crappy finished seconds hand on the rather expensive SLA033.

Unless that watch part is made exclusively for a really high end model like that small run Credor, I think their average QC is rather average lol!

My guess is too many parts being made outside of their home country being used across the board. Either the people making them or executive cost cutting decisions.

Also the different minor design choices made by Epson vs SII. They've never really managed to fully unify the two sides of their watch manufacturing arm. Must be some sort of competition still going on, however the crappy parts and volume chasing policies are currently being forced onto them both by corporate. So much for vertical integration and automation.


----------



## krayzie

Xaltotun said:


> Very nice watch, can't get past the weird pushers however!


Out of the same design schools as current car front grill designers.


----------



## MichaelKG

kuratovsky said:


> Picture stolen from here.


Is this dial damaged at 1/2 o'clock or are all of them like this and is that part hidden under a ring?


----------



## II7imothy

valuewatchguy said:


> The latest gen srpe93 now has the lume pip at 3, on this model it really looks good.
> 
> View attachment 16627643
> 
> View attachment 16627642


They’ve popped up at all the Seiko partner boutiques in my area. However, do we know if there is a JDM model with a Kanji day wheel that also has the lume pip at 3 o’clock?


----------



## Davekaye90

MichaelKG said:


> Is this dial damaged at 1/2 o'clock or are all of them like this and is that part hidden under a ring?


If that dial was used in a mod, there are tabs for the MM300 case that have to be cut off for it to fit inside a 7S/4R/6R diver case. That's most likely what happened there.


----------



## mconlonx

Did we know this, already?

"From the early-peek info Seiko put out:​​"3 hands with Date + GMT hand in center. Quick GMT hand correction => Crown at first position - Clockwise: Quick GMT hand correction / Counterclockwise: Quick date correction." "​​So... callers GMT, it is. This, from the NTH thread up in Affordables - DocVail is planning a GMT release, based on the movement, which will apparently be released for use outside Seiko.


----------



## Davekaye90

mconlonx said:


> Did we know this, already?
> 
> "From the early-peek info Seiko put out:​​"3 hands with Date + GMT hand in center. Quick GMT hand correction => Crown at first position - Clockwise: Quick GMT hand correction / Counterclockwise: Quick date correction." "​​So... callers GMT, it is. This, from the NTH thread up in Affordables - DocVail is planning a GMT release, based on the movement, which will apparently be released for use outside Seiko.


That's exactly what I expected. MUCH easier to hack a day-date movement into a one-way 24-hour hand jump than make a traveler GMT movement. Also really smart to release it commercially as an NH34. Sellita basically has the current market to themselves with the SW330.


----------



## Saswatch

Davekaye90 said:


> That's exactly what I expected. MUCH easier to hack a day-date movement into a one-way 24-hour hand jump than make a traveler GMT movement. Also really smart to release it commercially as an NH34. Sellita basically has the current market to themselves with the SW330.


There’s the Soprod C125 used by Lorier, Baltic, Oak and Oscar, Aragon, and others.

It’s a 4hz caller GMT movement and mine is unnervingly accurate. It rarely goes past 0spd and if it does, it +/-1 spd.


----------



## Davekaye90

Saswatch said:


> There’s the Soprod C125 used by Lorier, Baltic, Oak and Oscar, Aragon, and others.
> 
> It’s a 4hz caller GMT movement and mine is unnervingly accurate. It rarely goes past 0spd and if it does, it +/-1 spd.


I know Zodiac uses it in the SSW GMT as well. It's definitely out there, but the Sellita definitely _dominates _this space.


----------



## yngrshr

babbsky said:


> Thanks Krayzie for the info of different types of Titanium.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes and so you know, grade five titanium is easier to machine and polish. It’s not possible really well with grade 2. You can make much prettier watches with grade 5


----------



## One-Seventy

Davekaye90 said:


> That's exactly what I expected. MUCH easier to hack a day-date movement into a one-way 24-hour hand jump than make a traveler GMT movement. Also really smart to release it commercially as an NH34. Sellita basically has the current market to themselves with the SW330.


Both require quickset clutches, of course. One on the existing 12hr hand, or the other on the 24hr hand.

I don't see how a day display of some other movement could be that easily reused, though. All the gearing and the method of display would need to be scrapped and redesigned, not to mention the handstack and calendar main plate, clickspring and so on.

FWIW neither Sellita's SW330, nor the ETA 2893 it is derived from, had a day display which was repurposed for 24h display. Also there are several teardowns of both the ETA 2893 and Omega's 1128 - an ETA 2892-2 with 12h quickset built for Omega's exclusive use 24 years ago and not sold to anyone else - if you want to compare the two.


----------



## rime_floe

mconlonx said:


> Did we know this, already?
> 
> "From the early-peek info Seiko put out:​​"3 hands with Date + GMT hand in center. Quick GMT hand correction => Crown at first position - Clockwise: Quick GMT hand correction / Counterclockwise: Quick date correction." "​​So... callers GMT, it is. This, from the NTH thread up in Affordables - DocVail is planning a GMT release, based on the movement, which will apparently be released for use outside Seiko.


Good info, disappointed but not surprised. Great to hear they'll release it for use outside Seiko. Back to hoping for a 6R64 derivative with a standard date window in a 63MAS or MM200 derived case...


----------



## Davekaye90

rime_floe said:


> Good info, disappointed but not surprised. Great to hear they'll release it for use outside Seiko. Back to hoping for a 6R64 derivative with a standard date window in a 63MAS or MM200 derived case...


It's gonna be awhile.


----------



## WYWY

And the new all-black Seiko 5 military-theme timepieces are up on the site


----------



## BTNMNKI

WYWY said:


> And the new all-black Seiko 5 military-theme timepieces are up on the site
> View attachment 16636568
> 
> View attachment 16636567


Gotta love the logic of blacking out a watch to the point of being illegible for that "military stealth" and then leaving the logo shiny.


----------



## Kev161

rime_floe said:


> Good info, disappointed but not surprised. Great to hear they'll release it for use outside Seiko. Back to hoping for a 6R64 derivative with a standard date window in a 63MAS or MM200 derived case...


I want to see an Alpinist version, kinda like the perpetual calendar of old.


----------



## yonsson

MichaelKG said:


> Is this dial damaged at 1/2 o'clock or are all of them like this and is that part hidden under a ring?


Must be damage. You can even see the paint flaked off. I’ve never seen a SEIKO dial that has a chamfer like that.


----------



## Davekaye90

yonsson said:


> Must be damage. You can even see the paint flaked off. I’ve never seen a SEIKO dial that has a chamfer like that.


Look where the damage is. I can practically guarantee that dial was from a PMMM mod. Somebody went to cut the tabs off, and went a bit overboard with it.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

BTNMNKI said:


> Gotta love the logic of blacking out a watch to the point of being illegible for that "military stealth" and then leaving the logo shiny.


They don't want you to see the time, only who did it!
ps. At least you got the date highly visible.


----------



## WYWY

Well the current all-black Seiko 5s were sold out in major e-retailers in South Asia during last Christmas. So this should not come as a surprise.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Legibility aside the look is very cool


----------



## Saswatch

valuewatchguy said:


> Legibility aside the look is very cool
> 
> View attachment 16637817
> 
> View attachment 16637818


The polished edge on the bezel is a nice touch. It would be killer with the SKX style hour and minute handset.


----------



## Davekaye90

I wanted to do a more definitive lume test of current Seiko "blob" lume vs. aftermarket C3. Here's an SPB145 dial next to a "Seiko" SLA037 dial, which has applied (really applied) markers filled with C3. I put both dials in direct sun for a couple of minutes to full charge them. Neither has a crystal over them, so there was no difference there. Then I tested the lume. The AM dial smashed the Seiko dial, it's a night/day difference. I let them sit in the dark for awhile and then went back and checked, and while both dials had dimmed considerably, the AM dial was still much stronger. IMO this puts the issue to bed - midrange Seiko diver lume is no longer anything special at all.


----------



## Tanker G1

Davekaye90 said:


> IMO this puts the issue to bed - midrange Seiko diver lume is no longer anything special at all.


All elements of craftsmanship are being pushed upstream. $$$$


----------



## Davekaye90

Tanker G1 said:


> All elements of craftsmanship are being pushed upstream. $$$$


Pretty much. Decent lume is now reserved for Marine Master and above.


----------



## boatswain

I agree. I’ve noticed the newer Seiko lume that’s just printed on top of a flat stamped marker is average at best. Especially compared to older Seiko Prospex divers and many current micro brands. 

It’s not bad per se,just not the top tier. 










It’s interesting as not too far back the lume was excellent in the same tier of prospex watches


----------



## arlee

Davekaye90 said:


> I wanted to do a more definitive lume test of current Seiko "blob" lume vs. aftermarket C3. Here's an SPB145 dial next to a "Seiko" SLA037 dial, which has applied (really applied) markers filled with C3. I put both dials in direct sun for a couple of minutes to full charge them. Neither has a crystal over them, so there was no difference there. Then I tested the lume. The AM dial smashed the Seiko dial, it's a night/day difference. I let them sit in the dark for awhile and then went back and checked, and while both dials had dimmed considerably, the AM dial was still much stronger. IMO this puts the issue to bed - midrange Seiko diver lume is no longer anything special at all.
> 
> View attachment 16647972
> 
> 
> View attachment 16647974


Cool whats the back of the SLA037 look like compared to the SPB145?


----------



## Davekaye90

arlee said:


> Cool whats the back of the SLA037 look like compared to the SPB145?


It's AM, so they drill holes through the dial and then the markers are set in those holes and glued in place. On the real one, the outline of the markers is stamped through the back


----------



## krayzie

Davekaye90 said:


> It's AM, so they drill holes through the dial and then the markers are set in those holes and glued in place. On the real one, the outline of the markers is stamped through the back


Maybe stamping speeds up manufacturing overall or perhaps allow for more automation? Same with just printing the logo instead of applied logo?


----------



## Davekaye90

krayzie said:


> Maybe stamping speeds up manufacturing overall or perhaps allow for more automation? Same with just printing the logo instead of applied logo?


Maybe, although tortoise doesn't have stamped markers and is *far *less expensive than LX Spring Drives, which do. It could be a durability thing, it's not possible for a stamped marker to become unglued and fall off. The blobs on the other hand I think is just Seiko being cheap. The down grade in brightness is easily noticeable vs. the older MM200 and 6RMAS which both had deep filled markers and not blobs. That used to be one of the reasons to move up the ladder over something like a Turtle or Sammy, but now the dials are basically all the same.


----------



## Bob1035

Davekaye90 said:


> Pretty much. Decent lume is now reserved for Marine Master and above.


I agree. I did a project with an OEM SRP143 dial, and was frankly disappointed with the lume compared to my older SRP777


----------



## danielsallfix

These look promising.








Black, Cool, And Teal All Over — The Three Newest Additions to the Seiko Prospex “The Black Series”


✓ Introducing new teal-accented divers in the Seiko Prospex “The Black Series” ✓ SNE587P1 ✓ SRPH97K1 ✓ SRPH99K1 ✓ Read all about them here ✓




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Yea the solar is nice! 

Patiently waiting for the 6105 Slim Turtle 🤪 .........Anyone have some news ??


----------



## yonsson

So I guess these are official now then. Here’s the solar model. I can’t say I think the lume is better than before, I couldn’t for the life of me notice a difference at all. So take that info for what it is. As always feel free to share but please give me pic cred. Pics taken in March, lots more to come.


----------



## Bostok

What’s the red dot at the 26 min mark on the bezel?



yonsson said:


> View attachment 16649944
> 
> View attachment 16649943
> 
> So I guess these are official now then. Here’s the solar model. I can’tsay I think the lume is better than before, I didn’t notice a difference at all. So take that info for what it is.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Looks like someone forgot to photoshop the flaw lol.


----------



## Tanker G1

Jason Bourne said:


> Looks like someone forgot to photoshop the flaw lol.


Why would a flaw be red?


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Tanker G1 said:


> Why would a flaw be red?


Because it's a prototype and questionable things have been done to it?


----------



## SKYWATCH007

So if he had access to the SNE587 prototypes(which were released weeks ago), that means he's got the 6105's as well ...common man let us see the imperfections on the 6105's 😂


----------



## tiki5698

New cocktail has my attention!

















Seiko expands the Presage 'Cocktail Time' with 3 new references.


The Seiko Presage 'Cocktail Time' Modern Style SRPJ13J1, SRPJ15J1 and SRPJ17J1 take the humble Presage into three distinct directions.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## Davekaye90

tiki5698 said:


> New cocktail has my attention!
> View attachment 16650528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko expands the Presage 'Cocktail Time' with 3 new references.
> 
> 
> The Seiko Presage 'Cocktail Time' Modern Style SRPJ13J1, SRPJ15J1 and SRPJ17J1 take the humble Presage into three distinct directions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monochrome-watches.com


Interesting! The down size to 39.5 was a good idea, as I think the regular CT is a bit big for its own good, and the ladies is a bit too small.


----------



## Plus 9Time

These new Presage models are not listed on the Seiko official sites yet, but difficult to tell if Monochrome have jumped an embargo date or it is just problems with the Seiko website.

Since the "upgrade" yesterday it has been almost impossible to tell what the new models are on the official Seiko site. 

The model listing is terrible with lots of old models mixed with new and no clear presentation. If you select to sort by Newest there are 4 models announced back in April followed by some from September last year.


----------



## WYWY

Plus 9Time said:


> Since the "upgrade" yesterday it has been almost impossible to tell what the new models are on the official Seiko site.
> 
> The model listing is terrible with lots of old models mixed with new and no clear presentation. If you select to sort by Newest there are 4 models announced back in April followed by some from September last year.


 Some of them have incorrect feature descriptions too. An automatic described as having a perpetual calendar, a 60-min chronograph described as having a 12-hour totalizer, etc.


----------



## yonsson

Bostok said:


> What’s the red dot at the 26 min mark on the bezel?


Dust?


----------



## krayzie

Bostok said:


> What’s the red dot at the 26 min mark on the bezel?


What about the white dot on the bezel at 13 min mark?


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Davekaye90 said:


> Interesting! The down size to 39.5 was a good idea, as I think the regular CT is a bit big for its own good, and the ladies is a bit too small.





tiki5698 said:


> New cocktail has my attention!
> View attachment 16650528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko expands the Presage 'Cocktail Time' with 3 new references.
> 
> 
> The Seiko Presage 'Cocktail Time' Modern Style SRPJ13J1, SRPJ15J1 and SRPJ17J1 take the humble Presage into three distinct directions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monochrome-watches.com


That dial is a beauty! If this type of glass/crystal gets a scratch, can it not be buffed out like acrylic?


----------



## Davekaye90

SKYWATCH007 said:


> That dial is a beauty! If this type of glass/crystal gets a scratch, can it not be buffed out like acrylic?


Hardlex is mineral glass, arguably the worst of all worlds. You can't just easily use polywatch to buff out scratches, but it's far more scratch prone than sapphire. For that style of watch though it's probably fine.


----------



## mi6_

Davekaye90 said:


> Hardlex is mineral glass, arguably the worst of all worlds. You can't just easily use polywatch to buff out scratches, but it's far more scratch prone than sapphire. For that style of watch though it's probably fine.


Just FYI not all mineral crystals are created equally. Cheap watches use a basic mineral crystal which easily scratches. Seiko’s proprietary Hardlex crystal is supposed to be a 7 on the Mohs hardness scale (mineral is usually a 6, sapphire a 9). I’ve owned tons of Seiko Hardlex models as well as Citizen divers with mineral crystals (hardened mineral crystals) and I have yet to scratch a single one despite years of use. I wouldn’t let a Hardlex crystal prevent me from buying any Seiko I like. It can be swapped to a sapphire down the road if it does get scratched.

Like the 39.5mm size of the cocktail time better than the 40.5mm. Curious they created a 39.5mm size when there already was a case in a 38.5mm version??? 40.5mm was too big for a dressy watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Trigger warning Off Topic Post ahead: 

I just got this 7002 in and look what I see at the 3 o’clock marker next to the date!


----------



## coconutpolygon

valuewatchguy said:


> Trigger warning Off Topic Post ahead:
> 
> I just got this 7002 in and look what I see at the 3 o’clock marker next to the date!
> 
> View attachment 16651455


lume pip looks good here, it's symmetrical, it lines up with the rest. it just looks like the date cut into it. the issue with a lot of the recent lume pip at 3 designs is that they were an afterthought and cut into the minute track


----------



## Tanker G1

The most recent edition of the Samurai is the same way with lume at 3. It looks nice and symmetrical. The model most negatively affected by the change IMO is the MM300. It went from a nice framed date window to a cut chapter ring.


----------



## coconutpolygon

Tanker G1 said:


> The most recent edition of the Samurai is the same way with lume at 3. It looks nice and symmetrical. The model most negatively affected by the change IMO is the MM300. It went from a nice framed date window to a cut chapter ring.


and the SPB143 etc. went from a nice beveled cutout date window to a smaller, straight cut with a lume pip obstructing the minute track.


----------



## Davekaye90

mi6_ said:


> Just FYI not all mineral crystals are created equally. Cheap watches use a basic mineral crystal which easily scratches. Seiko’s proprietary Hardlex crystal is supposed to be a 7 on the Mohs hardness scale (mineral is usually a 6, sapphire a 9). I’ve owned tons of Seiko Hardlex models as well as Citizen divers with mineral crystals (hardened mineral crystals) and I have yet to scratch a single one despite years of use. I wouldn’t let a Hardlex crystal prevent me from buying any Seiko I like. It can be swapped to a sapphire down the road if it does get scratched.
> 
> Like the 39.5mm size of the cocktail time better than the 40.5mm. Curious they created a 39.5mm size when there already was a case in a 38.5mm version??? 40.5mm was too big for a dressy watch.


My Zodiac divers which use hardened K1 mineral glass for the bezels are also fine. Scratches can and _do _happen to Hardlex, though.


----------



## Davekaye90

valuewatchguy said:


> Trigger warning Off Topic Post ahead:
> 
> I just got this 7002 in and look what I see at the 3 o’clock marker next to the date!
> 
> View attachment 16651455


It's not lume simply existing at 3 o'clock that's the issue. Nobody's complained about Baby Tuna having it there, Or Samurai, or even the new Shogun. What all of those dials have in common (along with the 7002 dial) is that _none of them have minute tracks. _No minute track means that the markers can be pulled out to the edge, and the 3 o'clock pip doesn't disrupt anything. 

On a watch like the 63MAS though which didn't have one, now does awkwardly shoved into the minute track as an afterthought, and minus the beveling that used to be there for a much cheaper looking basic cutout, it's not nearly as benign.


----------



## schumway

Tanker G1 said:


> The most recent edition of the Samurai is the same way with lume at 3. It looks nice and symmetrical. The model most negatively affected by the change IMO is the MM300. It went from a nice framed date window to a cut chapter ring.


My 2018-ish Samurai has a lume pip to the outside of the date.


----------



## Davekaye90

schumway said:


> My 2018-ish Samurai has a lume pip to the outside of the date.


Sammy has had it there since the first relaunch following the old titanium version.


----------



## valuewatchguy

As we have all been waiting for the 6105-8000 to release........I wonder if Seiko is trying to time against the Citizen Challenge Diver? Thats a super strong release for Citizen that is going to undercut seiko on price at a better spec level. Could they be waiting to try and take the wind out of Citizen's sails?


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> As we have all been waiting for the 6105-8000 to release........I wonder if Seiko is trying to time against the Citizen Challenge Diver? Thats a super strong release for Citizen that is going to undercut seiko on price at a better spec level. Could they be waiting to try and take the wind out of Citizen's sails?


I doubt it. The planning and development of a watch takes longer than the time between announcement and release.

The SEIKO release dates were set a long time ago. Usually it’s general agent in December (that’s when leaks used to happen), press in March and release in June/July.


----------



## Tanker G1

schumway said:


> My 2018-ish Samurai has a lume pip to the outside of the date.


Yeah sorry, I wasn't clear. I should have written current generation instead of recent edition which sounds as if I'm referencing one specific model.


----------



## Galaga

valuewatchguy said:


> As we have all been waiting for the 6105-8000 to release........I wonder if Seiko is trying to time against the Citizen Challenge Diver? Thats a super strong release for Citizen that is going to undercut seiko on price at a better spec level. Could they be waiting to try and take the wind out of Citizen's sails?


I’ll probably end up buying both. Fantastic watches and has more character than any Swiss piece in this price range.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

yonsson said:


> I doubt it. The planning and development of a watch takes longer than the time between announcement and release.
> 
> The SEIKO release dates were set a long time ago. Usually it’s general agent in December (that’s when leaks used to happen), press in March and release in June/July.


So we can expect next month or July for this one? Thx


----------



## valuewatchguy

all pics from Plus9Time

**can anyone explain to me the bezel split at 6:30 and 17:30? GS does this on all the GMTs that have colored delineations of the GMT bezel or chapter ring. So day day is split into 13 hours and 11 hours? I rather hate it but I’m sure there is a Japanese essence of some element of nature that explains this. Can someone fill me in?


----------



## coconutpolygon

valuewatchguy said:


> **can anyone explain to me the bezel split at 6:30 and 17:30? GS does this on all the GMTs that have colored delineations of the GMT bezel or chapter ring. So day day is split into 13 hours and 11 hours? I rather hate it but I’m sure there is a Japanese essence of some element of nature that explains this. Can someone fill me in?


I thought it was just so they didn't split the numbers in half if they did it evenly in the middle. Purely an aesthetic choice.


----------



## valuewatchguy

coconutpolygon said:


> I thought it was just so they didn't split the numbers in half if they did it evenly in the middle. Purely an aesthetic choice.


That would be an interesting decision for GS to do that.


----------



## One-Seventy

valuewatchguy said:


> That would be an interesting decision for GS to do that.
> View attachment 16653397


I'm sure they couldn't give a monkey's what anyone else does, as GS isn't being paid by them to design watches 

It's just another difference from R*l*x that some people just can't abide - but that others are very interested in!


----------



## valuewatchguy

One-Seventy said:


> I'm sure they couldn't give a monkey's what anyone else does, as GS isn't being paid by them to design watches
> 
> It's just another difference from R*l*x that some people just can't abide - but that others are very interested in!


You read way more into that than intended

enjoy your day

but a brand that prides itself on precision of execution and design for A purpose, I’m guessing they have addressed the awkward split at some point. I just have never heard it. Looking for verifiable information is all. I only posted the pic of the Rolex (not sure why we can’t spell it out) because of the comment that splitting the numbers was not what GS wanted from an aesthetic measure. Just showing that it works well. It could have been any brand. Ball and Tudor do the same thing. But to split a 24 hour day into 13 and 11 seems to be more than a flippant decision to be different. Hopefully someone has more info.


----------



## smalleq

coconutpolygon said:


> I thought it was just so they didn't split the numbers in half if they did it evenly in the middle. Purely an aesthetic choice.


I think it may also have something to do with the difficulty splitting the numbers using the Sapphire bezel. Maybe its easier to do it with the ceramic bezel of the GMT? GS only started doing this with the introduction of the split sapphire bezels, but even the SBGN003 which predates these apes that look in the rehaut and they continue to do it with the rehuats of the newer GMT references like the SBGN019, SBGE255 and SBGM247


----------



## Tanker G1

If splitting numbers is the issue there's an easy fix Seiko has already used...


----------



## schumway

Note the bezel changes from white on black to black on white, which would be hard to do well without the offsets (and not removing 6 & 18, as Tanker G1 noted). I'd be curious to see what 5:30 & 18:30 transitions (or 6:30 & 17:30) so that the two color schemes cover half the bezel. Anyway, interesting choice.


----------



## krayzie

Maybe leave home at 6:30am to goto work, then leave work at 5:30pm for the izakaya.


----------



## Davekaye90

What would actually be really cool is a subtle shift from black to blue, like some of Seiko's PADI diver dials, but in reverse with black at the top. You can't do that with ceramic, but I'd imagine you could with sapphire since it's not the glass that provides the color but whatever is under it. 

I know this photo is just a trick of the light, but it'd be cool if it actually looked like that with a fade to blue during the daylight hours, since that's actually a much closer approximation of the day/night cycle, instead of the on/off switch of a typical GMT bezel.


----------



## aks12r

hmmm "mood glass" under the bezel - that stuff that changes colour with heat - whole bezel fades to red during the day and as it cools down fades to blue or black at night 
must call patent office in morning...


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

krayzie said:


> Maybe leave home at 6:30am to goto work, then leave work at 5:30pm for the izakaya.


It’s this. It’s working hours related. I read it somewhere in a longer excerpt about the color splits on caller GMT’s. I can’t find anymore and it was sometime ago.

Feel free to doubt me or to contradict me, but I remember reading about it and the explanation was so pretty thorough. But I’m stupid and forgot almost everything. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## depwnz

The Sad Line returns with ref. SARD015
Only this time,the price is JPY220,000









I got my enamel SARD007 for 70,000 lol


----------



## mconlonx

valuewatchguy said:


> all pics from Plus9Time
> 
> **can anyone explain to me the bezel split at 6:30 and 17:30? GS does this on all the GMTs that have colored delineations of the GMT bezel or chapter ring. So day day is split into 13 hours and 11 hours? I rather hate it but I’m sure there is a Japanese essence of some element of nature that explains this. Can someone fill me in?
> 
> 
> View attachment 16653336
> 
> View attachment 16653335
> 
> View attachment 16653337


Seiko can't get dial, bezel, and chapter ring to line up correct - probably best they didn't even try to split numbers evenly...


----------



## yonsson

SKYWATCH007 said:


> So we can expect next month or July for this one? Thx


Most summer models will be released June/July break.


----------



## krayzie

mconlonx said:


> Seiko can't get dial, bezel, and chapter ring to line up correct - probably best they didn't even try to split numbers evenly...


Maybe they just need to buy some rulers for the factory.


----------



## fluence4

Where are the new seikos ;(((

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Bourne

I’m sure they’re coming with the reveal. If the reissue 6105 doesn’t live up to my expectations I’m going to look at vintage grand/king Seikos. Or for my all purpose watches with WR Oris or some Microbrand like Halios. I dunno lol.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Jason Bourne said:


> I’m sure they’re coming with the reveal. If the reissue 6105 doesn’t live up to my expectations I’m going to look at vintage grand/king Seikos. Or for my all purpose watches with WR Oris or some Microbrand like Halios. I dunno lol.


When's this "reveal" supposed to be?


----------



## One-Seventy

Jason Bourne said:


> I’m sure they’re coming with the reveal. If the reissue 6105 doesn’t live up to my expectations I’m going to look at vintage grand/king Seikos. Or for my all purpose watches with WR Oris or some Microbrand like Halios. I dunno lol.


It wil be powered by a 6R35 and have a lume pip at 3. As sure as night follows day, this will elicit paroxysms of wailing, gnashing of teeth and fits of unbridled fury. If you listen carefully you can hear them breathing hard, building up that BP and getting that forehead vein properly a-throbbin'


----------



## Tanker G1

One-Seventy said:


> It wil be powered by a 6R35 and have a lume pip at 3. As sure as night follows day, this will elicit paroxysms of wailing, gnashing of teeth and fits of unbridled fury. If you listen carefully you can hear them breathing hard, building up that BP and getting that forehead vein properly a-throbbin'


Pre-defending Seiko's honor? That's cute. I love your entrenched resistance to the possibility that Seiko isn't perfect. Reminds me of when you accused those on the other side of a lume debate of practicing "guerilla warfare".


----------



## coconutpolygon

One-Seventy said:


> It wil be powered by a 6R35 and have a lume pip at 3. As sure as night follows day, this will elicit paroxysms of wailing, gnashing of teeth and fits of unbridled fury. If you listen carefully you can hear them breathing hard, building up that BP and getting that forehead vein properly a-throbbin'


it's ok I got a GS and got a misaligned date wheel, it's all good. I've just learned to embrace the wabi-sabi. bring it on seiko give me every QC and design mistake ever


----------



## daoster408

Tanker G1 said:


> Pre-defending Seiko's honor? That's cute. I love your entrenched resistance to the possibility that Seiko isn't perfect. Reminds me of when you accused those on the other side of a lume debate of practicing "guerilla warfare".
> View attachment 16664705


The Hate-Boner is strong. Nobody is saying that Seiko is perfect, he was just predicting the entirely expected reactions.


----------



## Tanker G1

daoster408 said:


> The Hate-Boner is strong. Nobody is saying that Seiko is perfect, he was just predicting the entirely expected reactions.


The mindless irony in your post..."Nobody is saying Seiko is perfect" followed by "the 6R35 is literally ******".

I guess it's my turn to say nobody is saying that?


----------



## Tanker G1

TIL the forum edits out the last name of the evil Führer.


----------



## One-Seventy

Tanker G1 said:


> Pre-defending Seiko's honor? That's cute. I love your entrenched resistance to the possibility that Seiko isn't perfect. Reminds me of when you accused those on the other side of a lume debate of practicing "guerilla warfare".
> View attachment 16664705


"Hate-Boner"... as brilliant as your reaction was predictable  

Seiko. 6R35. _Pips_. Watch those arteries now, here on the, uh, Seiko forum


----------



## krayzie

One-Seventy said:


> Watch those arteries now


Only if you're jabbed grand dad lmao!


----------



## C.V.

One-Seventy said:


> "Hate-Boner"... as brilliant as your reaction was predictable
> 
> Seiko. 6R35. _Pips_. Watch those arteries now, here on the, uh, Seiko forum
> View attachment 16665200


Ahh Frank Doberman!!
Although I heard he got banned from WUS. strangely enough it was not for an overly angry rant about ISO, pips or alignment.
It was because his first post here was about finding his late grandfathers watch in a drawer and he was asking if it was authentic.
He didn’t even introduce himself first.
Can you Adam and Eve it!!


----------



## Tanker G1

One-Seventy said:


> "Hate-Boner"... as brilliant as your reaction was predictable
> 
> Seiko. 6R35. _Pips_. Watch those arteries now, here on the, uh, Seiko forum


I appreciate you posting a  when thinking about my boner, and concerns on the BP, but no worries.

Too bad there's not a turd in the gorilla pic. I would have written '6R35' on it for pure perfection.


----------



## Bob1035

So, uh, anyone heard anything new about those 5KX-GMTs?


----------



## One-Seventy

Tanker G1 said:


> I appreciate you posting a  when thinking about my boner, and concerns on the BP, but no worries.
> 
> Too bad there's not a turd in the gorilla pic. I would have written '6R35' on it for pure perfection.


You're right - it is hilarious 

Absolutely _loving_ the untrammelled rage on display here. It's so good for you - keep it up!


----------



## C.V.

Frank is in a rage!!


----------



## juice009

What is the purpose of having a chapter ring with 2,4,6...24 hour makers for the GMT Seiko 5 watch when the bezel already has it?


----------



## b0fh

juice009 said:


> What is the purpose of having a chapter ring with 2,4,6...24 hour makers for the GMT Seiko 5 watch when the bezel already has it?


to be able to track an additional timezone


----------



## Bob1035

juice009 said:


> What is the purpose of having a chapter ring with 2,4,6...24 hour makers for the GMT Seiko 5 watch when the bezel already has it?


Like was mentioned, I think its to track three different time zones. I actually really like that on this watch, because one could probably just swap in a standard dive bezel insert, and have a "GMT diver", which to me is much more useful than 3 time zones.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Seiko has a new make your own Seiko 5 contest going again


__
http://instagr.am/p/CeQkm7Sv_u_/


----------



## Kev161

valuewatchguy said:


> Seiko has a new make your own Seiko 5 contest going again
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CeQkm7Sv_u_/
> 
> View attachment 16668403


Show Your Love For Seiko 5 Sports Customize Your Watch | Seiko 5 Sports


----------



## Davekaye90

valuewatchguy said:


> Seiko has a new make your own Seiko 5 contest going again
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CeQkm7Sv_u_/
> 
> View attachment 16668403


I'm surprised the rally bezels are apparently so popular. Putting it on a 5KX is definitely no replacement for one of these.


----------



## juice009

Bob1035 said:


> Like was mentioned, I think its to track three different time zones. I actually really like that on this watch, because one could probably just swap in a standard dive bezel insert, and have a "GMT diver", which to me is much more useful than 3 time zones.


I prefer cleaner dial watches, would have preferred a clean chapter ring without the 24 hr markers. But the biggest letdown will be if the bezel is unidirectional instead of bidirectional.


----------



## Davekaye90

juice009 said:


> I prefer cleaner dial watches, would have preferred a clean chapter ring without the 24 hr markers. But the biggest letdown will be if the bezel is unidirectional instead of bidirectional.


It's a 5KX. Assuming the parts are still interchangeable, you could put in whatever chapter ring you want. If it's unidirectional, take the click spring out, and voila, now it's bidirectional.


----------



## juice009

Davekaye90 said:


> It's a 5KX. Assuming the parts are still interchangeable, you could put in whatever chapter ring you want. If it's unidirectional, take the click spring out, and voila, now it's bidirectional.


I agree the chapter ring is easily replaceable. Removing the bezel click spring makes the bezel rotate smoothly without any click and the bezel will be easily rotated. It would feel cheap like vostok bezel. I would prefer it if it had a skx023 bidirectional mechanism with a ball on the case.


----------



## Cover Drive

Davekaye90 said:


> I'm surprised the rally bezels are apparently so popular. Putting it on a 5KX is definitely no replacement for one of these.


Damn….. that’s *always* been a good looking watch!


----------



## yonsson

It’s getting close to full disclosure now…..


----------



## One-Seventy

Davekaye90 said:


> I'm surprised the rally bezels are apparently so popular. Putting it on a 5KX is definitely no replacement for one of these.


But the market is - or was - so frothy that on a 5kx, the gold dial but the Pepsi bezel, sharing only a colour scheme with the "Pogue" chrono, was enough to send the grey price to the moon. People have, in a sense, never been so easily pleased, and a lookalike bezel is all that's needed.


----------



## Galaga

I designed this for the ages.


----------



## Galaga

The LE


----------



## SKYWATCH007

yonsson said:


> It’s getting close to full disclosure now…..


For the 6105 and other models? Do you have a release date for the summer pieces? Or will they trickle in?


----------



## Kev161

I did these 3 so I'll say sorry if y'all don't like them and they end up making them 😅


----------



## Sir-Guy

I didn’t realize you could only submit one per username.

My first attempt wasn’t too great:










But I could get on board with my second, un-submitted choice:










Neat.


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## WYWY

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16669859
> 
> View attachment 16669857
> 
> View attachment 16669858


 Ah finally a date window. And that is a 6L instead of a 6R. Going to be pricey I guess.
EDIT: Close to USD3K.


----------



## Plus 9Time

The two models are now visible on the Seiko global site, so should be appearing on local sites soon.

For reference the SDKA003 has a list price of 350,000 yen ex tax, and the SDKS011 is priced at 195,000.


----------



## Davekaye90

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16669859
> 
> View attachment 16669857
> 
> View attachment 16669858


Interesting, I wasn't really expecting another 6L King Seiko so soon since the first one kinda bombed.


----------



## Xhantos

I love the color, I love the looks, I love the size, I love it is no date, 6R31 is fine... Price is a bit high, if it were more around $1000 I'd get it in a heartbeat.










Picture (stolen) from Hands-On - The New Seiko King Seiko SPB291 Gradient Purple (Price)


----------



## Jason Bourne

SKYWATCH007 said:


> For the 6105 and other models? Do you have a release date for the summer pieces? Or will they trickle in?


dude calm down man. You keep asking when it’ll be revealed. I’m sure in the coming weeks.


----------



## Bob1035

Someone somewhere said June 8 for some sort of release (maybe the video about the Seiko 5 GMTs?), but who know the accuracy of that

here it is; at the 4:00 mark, he mentions an embargo until June 8, so maybe then? No clue other than this, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## SkxRobbie

Jason Bourne said:


> dude calm down man. You keep asking when it’ll be revealed. I’m sure in the coming weeks.


Its ironic that I too am always excited to see the new Seikos yet my 'newest' Seiko model came out in the nineties and is basicly a watch from the seventies.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Jason Bourne said:


> dude calm down man. You keep asking when it’ll be revealed. I’m sure in the coming weeks.


Dude Man, If people can argue over pips and guerilla warfare for pages on end, I can ask about releases ON A RELEASE FORUM. If you don't like it, beat it.


----------



## Shoota70

Anybody heard anything on new Arnies?


----------



## jon0830

unfortunately couldn't officially submit this as I don't use twitter or facebook, but thought i'd share it here:








how cool would it be if this ultimately lead to a mygshock sort of thing where Seiko could make you your own custom 5? (not holding my breath)


----------



## Batboy

danielsallfix said:


> Black, Cool, And Teal All Over — The Three Newest Additions to the Seiko Prospex “The Black Series”
> 
> 
> ✓ Introducing new teal-accented divers in the Seiko Prospex “The Black Series” ✓ SNE587P1 ✓ SRPH97K1 ✓ SRPH99K1 ✓ Read all about them here ✓
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fratellowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16649458


They do look promising. But what’s the black coating? PVD? DLC? I like the look but wonder how well the black coating will resist chips, scratches, etc.❔



valuewatchguy said:


> the Citizen Challenge Diver? Thats a super strong release for Citizen that is going to undercut seiko on price at a better spec level.


Indeed, it is. And unlike Seiko, I’ve no worries about Citizen’s quality control (e.g., chapter ring and bezel alignment). Undoubtedly, the Challenge Diver will take significant sales from Seiko.


----------



## mi6_

Batboy said:


> And unlike Seiko, I’ve no worries about Citizen’s quality control (e.g., chapter ring and bezel alignment). Undoubtedly, the Challenge Diver will take significant sales from Seiko.


Citizen has QC problems too FYI. I bought a brand new Citizen NY0040 from an authorized dealer in Italy last September (production date of January 2021). I even asked them to double check it for QC problems prior to shipping the watch and it still showed up with a misaligned chapter ring and had a fibre stuck across the day/date window. It’s presently sitting at a Citizen Service Centre waiting for both QC issues to be properly repaired.

While I would agree Citizen has much better QC than Seiko, they still have their own QC problems as well. This is the second Citizen I've owned (out of 7 total) that had QC problems, so they're definitely not immune to it.










Look at the chapter ring at 6 O’clock:


----------



## valuewatchguy

Batboy said:


> They do look promising. But what’s the black coating? PVD? DLC? I like the look but wonder how well the black coating will resist chips, scratches, etc.❔
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, it is. And unlike Seiko, I’ve no worries about Citizen’s quality control (e.g., chapter ring and bezel alignment). Undoubtedly, the Challenge Diver will take significant sales from Seiko.


Citizen has terrible marketing (in USA) so I'm not sure about them stealing significant sales from Seiko. But it is a heck of a watch!


----------



## Davekaye90

Batboy said:


> They do look promising. But what’s the black coating? PVD? DLC? I like the look but wonder how well the black coating will resist chips, scratches, etc.❔
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, it is. And unlike Seiko, I’ve no worries about Citizen’s quality control (e.g., chapter ring and bezel alignment). Undoubtedly, the Challenge Diver will take significant sales from Seiko.


We'll see. The new Promaster divers are strong competitors to the 63MAS, as well as a much more wearable alternative to the Shogun. They're _two _models though, vs. Seiko's army of Prospex divers. 

63MAS alone has the SPB143, 145, 147, 149, 213, 239, 253, and 297, PLUS the JDM only SBDC163. That's as many models as Sakura has of Citizen automatic divers _in total. _Citizen is a pipsqueak in this field, they've got _a lot _of work to do before Seiko has much to worry about.


----------



## Batboy

I guess Seiko has more mechanical models (and more reissues!), but Citizen sells more watches overall. If, as it appears, Citizen’s moving increasingly into mechanical timepieces, Seiko may lose out eventually.

In the Challenge Diver, Citizen shows how a reissue should be done: it’s sensibly-sized with a higher spec movement than Seiko at this price. And Citizen doesn’t suffer from Seiko’s quality control woes.

If I didn’t already have a Shogun, I would buy a Citizen Challenge Diver.


----------



## Davekaye90

Batboy said:


> I guess Seiko has more mechanical models (and more reissues!), but Citizen sells more watches overall. If, as it appears, Citizen’s moving increasingly into mechanical timepieces, Seiko may lose out eventually.
> 
> In the Challenge Diver, Citizen shows how a reissue should be done: it’s sensibly-sized with a higher spec movement than Seiko at this price. And Citizen doesn’t suffer from Seiko’s quality control woes.
> 
> If I didn’t already have a Shogun, I would buy a Citizen Challenge Diver.


Sure, but most of those sales are coming from Eco-drives in shopping malls. Let's say I want a NA1004-87E Series 8 automatic. Is there _anyone _in the US that carries that? Seiko doesn't have as many retailers for its higher-end models as say Omega, Tag, or Oris, but they _do _have them. The closest one to me I think is a few hours away in Eugene, OR. 

I know I could just order it from Citizen (and hopefully that would mean no import costs and a US valid warranty) but if they want to challenge Seiko, people have to know their watches actually exist, and plenty of people are going to want to see a thousand dollar watch, free returns or no.


----------



## TagTime

Somehow I can’t finish the last step, but this is my creation: DakarDark.


----------



## CT07

Took a stab at it and was trying for a color scheme. But this was fun to play around with and probably gonna keep messing around with it a bit more. I wish there was a similar tool for all the different Seiko mod parts out there.


----------



## juskiewrx

not on social networks---here's mine---probs exists already?


----------



## Roko's Basilisk

The latest Seiko design contest makes me wonder if/when Seiko will ever open up the option for customized watches straight from the factory, similar to how Nike and Vans allow people to customize shoes.

I mean, I fully get that a program like that would be challenging to implement, but it seems like the premium you could charge could make it worth it.


----------



## Plus 9Time

Having a general open program allowing custom Seiko creation would be quite difficult to implement due to the probable quantities involved, the number of different countries, and a completely different production at the factory side required. While difficult this still could be achievable but I would not expect this to be implemented any time soon.

On a much smaller scale Grand Seiko does currently allow customers to book an appointment at the Ginza Boutique and create their own chronograph model, by selecting bezel, bezel insert, hands, dial, crown & pushers, bracelet/strap, and case back logo. This is available for a short amount of time, but they have done this on multiple occasions.


----------



## Davekaye90

Plus 9Time said:


> Having a general open program allowing custom Seiko creation would be quite difficult to implement due to the probable quantities involved, the number of different countries, and a completely different production at the factory side required. While difficult this still could be achievable but I would not expect this to be implemented any time soon.
> 
> On a much smaller scale Grand Seiko does currently allow customers to book an appointment at the Ginza Boutique and create their own chronograph model, by selecting bezel, bezel insert, hands, dial, crown & pushers, bracelet/strap, and case back logo. This is available for a short amount of time, but they have done this on multiple occasions.


Honestly I'd be happy if I could just easily buy parts from Seiko themselves, rather than having to try and track down OEM parts here and there. I know they aren't a parts company, but it would be nice if I could just buy a case that I want, dial that I want, hands that I want from Seiko, and then make it myself.


----------



## Degr8n8

mi6_ said:


> Citizen has QC problems too FYI. I bought a brand new Citizen NY0040 from an authorized dealer in Italy last September (production date of January 2021). I even asked them to double check it for QC problems prior to shipping the watch and it still showed up with a misaligned chapter ring and had a fibre stuck across the day/date window. It’s presently sitting at a Citizen Service Centre waiting for both QC issues to be properly repaired.
> 
> While I would agree Citizen has much better QC than Seiko, they still have their own QC problems as well. This is the second Citizen I've owned (out of 7 total) that had QC problems, so they're definitely not immune to it.
> 
> View attachment 16671258
> 
> 
> Look at the chapter ring at 6 O’clock:
> View attachment 16671261


At least citizen doesnt say it is within spec and refuses to fix it. Every brand is going to have a quality control issue at some point. What’s important is how the company handles the issue.


----------



## Batboy

I doubt Citizen feels like the challenger because it’s bigger (sells more watches) than Seiko.

However, it appears Citizen wants to grow the mechanical segment of its watch business. Judging by the new Challenge Diver, we’ll benefit from this Japanese competition. (And I’m hoping it prompts Seiko to fix its quality standards!)



Davekaye90 said:


> Sure, but most of those sales are coming from shopping malls.


Unfortunately, Citizen and Seiko are in a similar retail situation in the UK. Except in London (which has a Seiko Boutique), it’s hard to find mechanical Japanese watches in-store.


----------



## mi6_

Degr8n8 said:


> At least citizen doesnt say it is within spec and refuses to fix it. Every brand is going to have a quality control issue at some point. What’s important is how the company handles the issue.


HAHA right…. Citizen does too. I sent a brand new Citizen Promaster Tough to them about 3 years ago that had some of the hour markers on the dial misaligned. I sent them an email with photos before going through the hassle of packing it up and mailing it to them. They replied to my email and assured me they could easily fix it by replacing the dial.

Two weeks after getting the Promaster Tough they said it was “a normal production variance”. They offered me either a brand new watch at 50% off MSRP or a cheque in the mail refunding my purchase. I took the cheque. At least they took care of me, even if they weren’t willing to fix the watch.


----------



## noenmon

Roko's Basilisk said:


> The latest Seiko design contest makes me wonder if/when Seiko will ever open up the option for customized watches straight from the factory, similar to how Nike and Vans allow people to customize shoes.
> 
> I mean, I fully get that a program like that would be challenging to implement, but it seems like the premium you could charge could make it worth it.


You just produce a few thousand watches of every possible combination and put a personalized sticker on the box.


----------



## fillerbunny

Roko's Basilisk said:


> The latest Seiko design contest makes me wonder if/when Seiko will ever open up the option for customized watches straight from the factory, similar to how Nike and Vans allow people to customize shoes.
> 
> I mean, I fully get that a program like that would be challenging to implement, but it seems like the premium you could charge could make it worth it.


Ray-Ban does this with sunglasses for only like a $20 premium. They allow you to pick the colours for the frame, the lenses and the temple tips plus engrave text, so pretty much the kinda part swapping you'd expect to do with a watch.


----------



## SkxRobbie

juskiewrx said:


> not on social networks---here's mine---probs exists already?
> 
> View attachment 16671469


I did mine just now...Actually no I didnt I paid Seiko to design mine


----------



## krayzie

Lux and Nike are probably the last two companies I would want Seiko to copy from, the bulk of their products the quality control is terrible at best.

At least with Lux and Seiko you can still buy the high end Made in Japan models if you can find and afford them, as for Nike you don't have that luxury lmao!


----------



## Galaga

What new variants of the 63MAS is being released? I think I read that an all black was one of them.


----------



## Davekaye90

Galaga said:


> What new variants of the 63MAS is being released? I think I read that an all black was one of them.


Latest ones I'm aware of are the black series, and ice diver STO.


----------



## Galaga

Davekaye90 said:


> Latest ones I'm aware of are the black series, and ice diver STO.
> 
> View attachment 16677046
> 
> 
> View attachment 16677047


I’m referring to these


----------



## Davekaye90

Galaga said:


> I’m referring to these


You said 63MAS. Those aren't 63MAS models.


----------



## Galaga

Davekaye90 said:


> You said 63MAS. Those aren't 63MAS models.


My mistake. Apologies. What are they?
WillardX variants?


----------



## MrDisco99

Galaga said:


> My mistake. Apologies. What are they?
> WillardX variants?


6105-8000... the slimmer pre-Willard 6105 case.


----------



## Galaga

MrDisco99 said:


> 6105-8000... the slimmer pre-Willard 6105 case.


Thanks. I think they will be nicer than the WillardX which I found had strange shape which is why I sold mine.


----------



## MrDisco99

Did anybody else notice the new S5S bezel designs have lume pips?


----------



## hodinky

MrDisco99 said:


> 6105-8000... the slimmer pre-Willard 6105 case.


----------



## Davekaye90

hodinky said:


> View attachment 16680144


Innnnteresting. I have to say, props to Seiko for doing the best they can with their date problem.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Wait is that an actual image or just a photoshop.


----------



## jcartw20

Jason Bourne said:


> Wait is that an actual image or just a photoshop.


Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## krayzie

Probably an actual image of a dummy watch with some photochop enhancements.


----------



## konners

Jason Bourne said:


> Wait is that an actual image or just a photoshop.


It’s likely to be a real Seiko imagine.


----------



## konners

hodinky said:


> View attachment 16680144


This day has finally come! 😉


----------



## dan13rla

hodinky said:


> View attachment 16680144


Hmm. Usually the fact that the minute hand doesn't quite reach the minute track doesn't bother me that much but here it looks like Seiko just copy pasted the design of the 63MAS hands. This one probably has a bit larger dial so now there is a bit of a gap there... Looks sloppy in my eyes. Also, I wonder if the indexes have black or metallic borders (I hope black with the black hands).

I like how they did the date on this one. Not so sure about the engineer style bracelet but ofc that can be changed.


----------



## WYWY

hodinky said:


> View attachment 16680144


Mr hodinky is in the watch business? I guess if true this is the SPB313.


Looks like a cross between the Willard (case and indexes) and the 62MAS(indexes). Like the use of heritage originality.
New bracelet type could be interesting
Yay that the date does not take out an index marker.
Look forward to the gold/black version. Hope it will be more of a matte gold instead of shiny, glossy gold. But we'll see.

I guess it will hover around the Willard price range or a little higher. It says 6R35 on the image so I think it won't enter into 6L price territory.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

hodinky said:


> View attachment 16680144


Looks amazing! Love that date. Do you have the dimensions?


----------



## MKN

hodinky said:


> View attachment 16680144


That’s bracelet is really bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1035

I'm starting to come around on 4:30 date windows. All indices intact!


----------



## tfost

Looks amazing. Preparing for purchase. Have to stop following this (and the new GS) thread!


----------



## valuewatchguy

Bob1035 said:


> I'm starting to come around on 4:30 date windows. All indices intact!


not a huge fan of the date window placement but not a deal breaker either. Date nearly always is preferred to me over no-date anyway


----------



## Davekaye90

Bob1035 said:


> I'm starting to come around on 4:30 date windows. All indices intact!


Having it right side up is a _huge _deal for me. I think that looks fine, and is better than the alternative. I just don't like when they use a 3 o'clock position date disc and then it's canted over sideways. I'm always amazed when incredibly expensive watches with in-house movements have that, because it always looks terrible. Looking at you Blancpain.


----------



## MtnClymbr

Ugh. I’m gonna have to sell off some stuff haha


----------



## CydeWeys

I preordered SBDC167 (the JDM ref for SPB299) from Sakura Watches. The baby Marinemaster is my favorite dive watch case ever (yup, I'm putting it above my Submariner and Black Bay 58), and now they're putting this killer dial on it. What with the Yen exchange rate it actually ended up being cheaper to import a JDM than preorder one locally. Go figure.

I can't _wait_!



Davekaye90 said:


> Latest ones I'm aware of are the black series, and ice diver STO.
> 
> View attachment 16677046
> 
> 
> View attachment 16677047


----------



## CydeWeys

valuewatchguy said:


> all pics from Plus9Time
> 
> **can anyone explain to me the bezel split at 6:30 and 17:30? GS does this on all the GMTs that have colored delineations of the GMT bezel or chapter ring. So day day is split into 13 hours and 11 hours? I rather hate it but I’m sure there is a Japanese essence of some element of nature that explains this. Can someone fill me in?
> 
> 
> View attachment 16653336
> 
> View attachment 16653335
> 
> View attachment 16653337


It varies by latitude, but, the average length of daytime across the entire year is longer than 12 hours once you account for twilight (where the Sun is still technically below the horizon but the sunlight is still refracting through the atmosphere enough to keep it from being totally dark).

So if you're thinking of one of these colors representing daytime and the other night time, it does actually kind of make sense that the daytime color would be longer.

Which is the complete opposite of what they've actually done on this model


----------



## MtnClymbr

CydeWeys said:


> I preordered SBDC167 (the JDM ref for SPB299) from Sakura Watches. The baby Marinemaster is my favorite dive watch case ever (yup, I'm putting it above my Submariner and Black Bay 58), and now they're putting this killer dial on it. What with the Yen exchange rate it actually ended up being cheaper to import a JDM than preorder one locally. Go figure.
> 
> I can't _wait_!


What do you like so much about the MM200 case? I have one and like it too- but feel like it doesn’t get anywhere near enough love from the enthusiast community.


----------



## Davekaye90

CydeWeys said:


> I preordered SBDC167 (the JDM ref for SPB299) from Sakura Watches. The baby Marinemaster is my favorite dive watch case ever (yup, I'm putting it above my Submariner and Black Bay 58), and now they're putting this killer dial on it. What with the Yen exchange rate it actually ended up being cheaper to import a JDM than preorder one locally. Go figure.
> 
> I can't _wait_!


Interestingly it seems that version does indeed have the same skinnier handset as the 63MAS and Willard. I had thought it was a rendering error, but no.


----------



## yonsson

Only a few hours left until some Great Models hiT the streets. 😉

I don’t remember the -8000 release date, perhaps I should check that. Notice the different crown placement to the SPB Willard, meaning the SPB Willard date wheel and dial won’t fit. To swap in the SPB Willard dial with date @ 3 would look better, I like those indices a lot better, but as I said, won’t fit due to the new crown placement.


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> Only a few hours left until some Great Models hiT the streets. 😉


wait, i see what you did there!


----------



## Jason Bourne

Here we goooooooo everyone!!


----------



## hodinky

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Looks amazing! Love that date. Do you have the dimensions?


d41mm


----------



## hodinky

yonsson said:


> Only a few hours left until some Great Models hiT the streets. 😉
> 
> I don’t remember the -8000 release date, perhaps I should check that. Notice the different crown placement to the SPB Willard, meaning the SPB Willard date wheel and dial won’t fit. To swap in the SPB Willard dial with date @ 3 would look better, I like those indices a lot better, but as I said, won’t fit due to the new crown placement.


😊


----------



## Jason Bourne

Nice. Looking forward to real world pics.


----------



## tfost

Just did a quick relative measure on the slim turtle, and if the case is 41mm across, those are 20mm lugs

Edit: as best as I can tell, 46mm lug to lug

@hodinky -- great pics -- do you know the thickness? lug to lug?


----------



## CydeWeys

Davekaye90 said:


> Interestingly it seems that version does indeed have the same skinnier handset as the 63MAS and Willard. I had thought it was a rendering error, but no.
> 
> View attachment 16681952


Huh, you're right! I didn't even notice. Here it is contrasted with SPB187 (which I also own):










I actually couldn't say exactly which of the two I prefer. It's interesting how Seiko is always changing up _something_.


----------



## CydeWeys

MtnClymbr said:


> What do you like so much about the MM200 case? I have one and like it too- but feel like it doesn’t get anywhere near enough love from the enthusiast community.


It's hard to put it into words. I dunno, I just love it. It's beautiful looking, it's the perfect size (big but not overly so), it has those excellently sculpted polished sides that hide its thickness so well, it conforms to your wrist kind of like it's a cushion case, it has lugs with a sharp corner in them that look like the tip of a fancy Japanese knife (or Cloud's buster sword), and the hands, indexes, bezel, and crown at 4 all just come together perfectly. Its relatively small dial plus thick bezel goes a little ways to hide its size, plus it has 72 hours PR, which is nice. Oh, and it has bezel markings for all 60 minutes.


----------



## Davekaye90

CydeWeys said:


> Huh, you're right! I didn't even notice. Here it is contrasted with SPB187 (which I also own):
> 
> View attachment 16682151
> 
> 
> I actually couldn't say exactly which of the two I prefer. It's interesting how Seiko is always changing up _something_.


Yup, all of the various MM200Rs released to date use a much larger handset than the 63MAS and Willard, which share hour and minute hands. But not this ice diver version for whatever reason. I've had 63MAS hands in a prior version of my MM200R mod, and I prefer the SPB185/187/207 hands, I think the larger size matches better with the more chunky case.


----------



## FelixGer

Will the seiko gmt also drop tomorrow? Does someone know at what time seiko normally announces the new watches?


----------



## hodinky

tfost said:


> Just did a quick relative measure on the slim turtle, and if the case is 41mm across, those are 20mm lugs
> 
> @hodinky -- great pics -- do you know the thickness? lug to lug?


no


----------



## hodinky

Shoota70 said:


> Anybody heard anything on new Arnies?


----------



## hodinky

FelixGer said:


> Will the seiko gmt also drop tomorrow? Does someone know at what time seiko normally announces the new watches?


----------



## FelixGer

hodinky said:


> View attachment 16682218
> 
> View attachment 16682219
> 
> View attachment 16682220


Did you make these or are these official?


----------



## Galaga

FelixGer said:


> Did you make these or are these official?


They are real, buddy. Classic Seiko renders.


----------



## CydeWeys

hodinky said:


> View attachment 16682218
> 
> View attachment 16682219
> 
> View attachment 16682220


Since when does Seiko 5 have a GMT movement?? Is this new? Or are these using the same movement as the Sharp Edge series, and with an accordingly higher price?


----------



## Galaga

CydeWeys said:


> Since when does Seiko 5 have a GMT movement?? Is this new? Or are these using the same movement as the Sharp Edge series, and with an accordingly higher price?


Since now. 

Yes. 

No.


----------



## FelixGer

Galaga said:


> Since now.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> No.


at what time will they be released?


----------



## Galaga

Before the end of the European summer.


----------



## CydeWeys

Wow, this is super-exciting! A new low-end mechanical Seiko GMT caliber! This won't be big just for Seiko, it'll be big for microbrands too if they make an NH/NE version of it.

I'm guessing it'll be a caller GMT, on the assumption that that's easier to implement than a true GMT?


----------



## Tanker G1

hodinky said:


> 😊


Thanks for posting these new releases. The SPB317 is most likely to make the cut for me, depending on the price - I see a well-sized automatic black diver with symmetrical lume that will look good on just about any color rubber / nato / leather. Seems like a winner. Dig that seconds hand too.


----------



## jmnav

hodinky said:


> View attachment 16682218
> 
> View attachment 16682219
> 
> View attachment 16682220


If these are official Seiko renders, I'll take this means "fixed" GMT arrow, won't it?


----------



## CydeWeys

jmnav said:


> If these are official Seiko renders, I'll take this means "fixed" GMT arrow, won't it?


Oh, interesting, you're thinking it's just a 24 hr hand complication that's synced to the 12 hr hand, and not independently settable, and that the second timezone is gotten by rotating the bezel? That could definitely be it.


----------



## jmnav

CydeWeys said:


> Oh, interesting, you're thinking it's just a 24 hr hand complication that's synced to the 12 hr hand, and not independently settable, and that the second timezone is gotten by rotating the bezel? That could definitely be it.


On one hand, having "fixed" GMT arrow and 24 hour markings in the chapter ring would make very little sense; but, on the other, if you made a free one, would you put it in all your renders matching the time of the 12 hours one?

Anyway, we'll know soon.


----------



## CydeWeys

jmnav said:


> On one hand, having "fixed" GMT arrow and 24 hour markings in the chapter ring would make very little sense; but, on the other, if you made a free one, would you put it in all your renders matching the time of the 12 hours one?
> 
> Anyway, we'll know soon.


Fixed 24 hr markings still make plenty of sense. That's how you read the main time zone, especially when the bezel is rotated. Without those markings it's just an am/pm indicator, and the local hour hand actually tells the time. With these markings, it's a fully functional hand.


----------



## Saswatch

hodinky said:


> View attachment 16682218
> 
> View attachment 16682219
> 
> View attachment 16682220


After months of speculation in this thread, finally getting the official renders.


----------



## WYWY

hodinky said:


> 😊
> View attachment 16682123
> 
> View attachment 16682124
> 
> View attachment 16682125
> 
> View attachment 16682126
> 
> View attachment 16682128
> 
> View attachment 16682129
> 
> View attachment 16682131


Nice! But colours are not my preference. OK some $ saved.


----------



## FelixGer

Saswatch said:


> After months of speculation in this thread, finally getting the official renders.


Where are these renders coming from though, how do we know they are from seiko?


----------



## CydeWeys

FelixGer said:


> Where are these renders coming from though, how do we know they are from seiko?


We're taking it on trust at this point +although the source is a very veteran forum member). These leaks ahead of time almost always end up being true though, as you just don't tend to see people hoaxing these kinds of things. Also, these photos probably originally came off a retailer's site that accidentally posted them too early.


----------



## WYWY

hodinky said:


> View attachment 16682195
> 
> View attachment 16682198


Thanks! The new arnies look smaller than the current SNJ iterations? Considering how much of the indexes have been truncated. Look forward to see it in the flesh. I feel the black colour on the current models' dials could be "blacker" to give a little more oommff. Let's see how the new model looks.


----------



## Galaga

Tanker G1 said:


> Thanks for posting these new releases. The SPB317 is most likely to make the cut for me, depending on the price - I see a well-sized automatic black diver with symmetrical lume that will look good on just about any color rubber / nato / leather. Seems like a winner. Dig that seconds hand too.
> View attachment 16682419


The date window is awful.


----------



## Galaga

FelixGer said:


> Where are these renders coming from though, how do we know they are from seiko?


If you look carefully you will see a Seiko watermark with misaligned dial.


----------



## Robbie_roy

I only skimmed, but that new cushion case and bezel are basically the Land Tortoise reporpoised into a diver, right? That is really exciting if so. The standard Turtle was always too big for me (Seiko case magic notwithstanding), but the slightly slimmer Tortoise is perfect. From what I remember trying one on in a shop, it felt even a bit smaller / better proportioned than the SKX.

It's cool to see them unifying the PADIs to Blue / Black. if that's what they're doing. I'm sure many will miss the Pepsi look, but this combo is somehow slick, serious, stealth, and playful at the same time IMO.


----------



## schumway

hodinky said:


> View attachment 16682218
> 
> View attachment 16682219
> 
> View attachment 16682220


Wait, that's a Batman bezel on the blue one!

EDIT: Looking more closely, they're all two-color bezels!


----------



## xian

Robbie_roy said:


> I only skimmed, but that new cushion case and bezel are basically the Land Tortoise reporpoised into a diver, right? That is really exciting if so. The standard Turtle was always too big for me (Seiko case magic notwithstanding), but the slightly slimmer Tortoise is perfect. From what I remember trying one on in a shop, it felt even a bit smaller / better proportioned than the SKX.
> 
> It's cool to see them unifying the PADIs to Blue / Black. if that's what they're doing. I'm sure many will miss the Pepsi look, but this combo is somehow slick, serious, stealth, and playful at the same time IMO.
> 
> View attachment 16682572


I see what you did there with re-porpoise


----------



## dgaddis

Robbie_roy said:


> I only skimmed, but that new cushion case and bezel are basically the Land Tortoise reporpoised into a diver, right? That is really exciting if so. The standard Turtle was always too big for me (Seiko case magic notwithstanding), but the slightly slimmer Tortoise is perfect. From what I remember trying one on in a shop, it felt even a bit smaller / better proportioned than the SKX.
> 
> It's cool to see them unifying the PADIs to Blue / Black. if that's what they're doing. I'm sure many will miss the Pepsi look, but this combo is somehow slick, serious, stealth, and playful at the same time IMO.
> 
> View attachment 16682572


it’s similar but not the same case as the tortoise. The crown is in the same spot. But the lugs are different, they’re longer - these are more pointed than the tortoise’s some blunted lugs. The case is cut out a bit around the crown on the tortoise too, this one isn’t. The tortoise is wider too at 42.2mm (what I measured on mine). Tortoise has a lug to lug of 44.9mm and thickness of 11.8mm FWIW.


----------



## Davekaye90

jmnav said:


> If these are official Seiko renders, I'll take this means "fixed" GMT arrow, won't it?


IMO that would be really dumb of Seiko to do. They've had a 4R with a slaved 24 hand for a long time - 4R37. Would you _really _go to the trouble of making a new caliber just to move that hand a quarter of an inch to the central pivot? Especially when Orient has an office/caller GMT and you don't? 

Especially when Sellita practically has the commercial GMT movement market locked up to themselves (yes I'm well aware Soprod has one, that's why I said practically). The NH34 being a caller GMT movement will have an army of micros basically saying "shut up and take my money" to Seiko. Nobody cares about the NH37.


----------



## Tanker G1

Galaga said:


> The date window is awful.


I'd prefer a no-date but it's pretty rare for Seiko despite other brands and micros showing they sell just fine. As far as this one goes, I've seen worse.


----------



## Spring-Diver

These will be an instant buy


----------



## mms

Introducing The Thinnest Seiko Prospex Divers Out There — Seiko SPB313J1, SPB315J1, And SPB317J1 (Live Pictures)


✓ Introducing the Seiko SPB313J1, SPB315J1, and SPB317J1 ✓ A re-edition of the 6105-8000 from 1968 ✓ See what Daan has to say about it! ✓




www.fratellowatches.com






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## WYWY

New S5 GMT article is also published on Fratello.


----------



## xian

mms said:


> Introducing The Thinnest Seiko Prospex Divers Out There — Seiko SPB313J1, SPB315J1, And SPB317J1 (Live Pictures)
> 
> 
> ✓ Introducing the Seiko SPB313J1, SPB315J1, and SPB317J1 ✓ A re-edition of the 6105-8000 from 1968 ✓ See what Daan has to say about it! ✓
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fratellowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Wow, 12.3mm thick which is nice, however:
1,150 (~1,230 USD) Euros for models on a bracelet 
950 (1,015 USD) euros for models on rubber 
Ouch.

Not going to lie, as soon as I saw the first render from our friend Hodinky I went out and snapped up a normal Turtle


----------



## mms

For me it was the first turtle. I want this!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## xian

WYWY said:


> New S5 GMT article is also published on Fratello.











Introducing: The New Seiko 5 GMT Series — A Trio Of Must-Have Watches For Beginners And Veterans Alike


✓ We are excited to present the latest from Seiko today ✓ Nacho takes a look at the new Seiko 5 GMT models ✓ A watch nerd's dream come true ✓




www.fratellowatches.com





24 hour hand can be set independently 
13.6mm thick
460 euro (~492 USD)

Pretty compelling piece, I think they’ll sell like hot cakes but I might wait for some new color ways before taking the jump in


----------



## xian

xian said:


> Introducing: The New Seiko 5 GMT Series — A Trio Of Must-Have Watches For Beginners And Veterans Alike
> 
> 
> ✓ We are excited to present the latest from Seiko today ✓ Nacho takes a look at the new Seiko 5 GMT models ✓ A watch nerd's dream come true ✓
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fratellowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 hour hand can be set independently
> 13.6mm thick
> 460 euro (~492 USD)
> 
> Pretty compelling piece, I think they’ll sell like hot cakes but I might wait for some new color ways before taking the jump in


Edit: Godfrey
Also, with 24 hour scale on the rehaut, and Seiko’s reputation for alignment, you may end up tracking not 3 but 4 time zones, one of which you cannot choose lol


----------



## yonsson

Finally! Bracelet is sold and these are all awesome IRL!


----------



## TheJubs

Interesting. So there isn't a higher-end SLA version of the slim 8000? Not that I'm complaining but I'm kind of surprised, when you consider the originals of these can often go for relatively high prices on ch24 and the bay. New strategy maybe, or perhaps Seiko doesn't consider the slim 8000 famous enough compared to what came before and after to warrant a faithful, luxury reissue?


----------



## Kev161

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16682863
> 
> View attachment 16682867
> 
> View attachment 16682866
> 
> View attachment 16682864
> 
> View attachment 16682865
> 
> Finally! Bracelet is sold and these are all awesome IRL!


Definitely getting the blue one.


----------



## yonsson




----------



## yonsson

TheJubs said:


> Interesting. So there isn't a higher-end SLA version of the slim 8000?


Nope


----------



## coconutpolygon

Wow the S5 GMTs look phenomenal. I'll definitely pick one up as a travel watch.

Those turtles look incredible though, really happy thats what they ended up doing with the date. I might pick up the white dial since I don't have a white dial diver, but the black looks so versatile. I almost forgot I have an SPB143 because it's been with seiko for a few weeks now getting the movement replaced.


----------



## Tokyo321

I'm not familiar with a "caller" GMT. Is the GMT hand independent of the date? Meaning, even if you keep turning the GMT hand, it won't cause the date to move forward?


----------



## mms

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90

Tokyo321 said:


> I'm not familiar with a "caller" GMT. Is the GMT hand independent of the date? Meaning, even if you keep turning the GMT hand, it won't cause the date to move forward?


Caller GMTs have a normal quick-set date function, which flips over when the main hour moves past midnight. The GMT hand moves forward only in one hour increments by turning the crown the opposite of the date-set direction from crown position one. The date is not tied to it. You wouldn't want it to be, since you can't move the GMT hand backwards, if for example you want to move it to one hour behind its current position, you have to go all the way around the dial, and you wouldn't want that advancing the date.


----------



## konners

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16682913
> 
> View attachment 16682918
> 
> View attachment 16682914
> 
> View attachment 16682917
> 
> View attachment 16682916
> 
> View attachment 16682912
> 
> View attachment 16682915
> 
> View attachment 16682910
> 
> View attachment 16682911


I’m smitten! Though would have preferred a 3 o’clock date.. Cue endless 3 o’clock date vs iso lume requirement debates!


----------



## Tanker G1

konners said:


> I’m smitten! Though would have preferred a 3 o’clock date.. Cue endless 3 o’clock date vs iso lume requirement debates!


Most are happy with either if well executed. The lume in the minute track like an afterthought is where it gets questionable.


----------



## playmate

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16682913
> 
> View attachment 16682918
> 
> View attachment 16682914
> 
> View attachment 16682917
> 
> View attachment 16682916
> 
> View attachment 16682912
> 
> View attachment 16682915
> 
> View attachment 16682910
> 
> View attachment 16682911


I think these look great. Date implementation is actually good. Not sure I like it better than the original (without 3 o clock lume indicie), but I think the integration is seamless and unintrusive. Not sure how I feel about the bracelet, but it looks great on the rubber strap.


----------



## FelixGer

I found the SKX Style GMT on the Japanese Seiko website









SBSC001 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## konners

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16682913
> 
> View attachment 16682918
> 
> View attachment 16682914
> 
> View attachment 16682917
> 
> View attachment 16682916
> 
> View attachment 16682912
> 
> View attachment 16682915
> 
> View attachment 16682910
> 
> View attachment 16682911


On the white dial - black handset, metal hour markers?


----------



## One-Seventy

I like both 6105 reissue - that bracelet looks a step or two up from the Oyster they fit to the other Prospices* - and the 5GMT. I can see them also going to the grey/flipper market and not being available for a long time, especially the 6105 reissue. Excellent date window integration too, but still I marginally prefer the looks of the Tortoise. Not sure why.

* As _indices _is to _index. _Yes I know it's not Latin


----------



## One-Seventy

coconutpolygon said:


> Wow the S5 GMTs look phenomenal. I'll definitely pick one up as a travel watch.


I like the rehaut with its fixed 24-hour scale. This means you can read three time zones easily without having to do any mental mathematics at all, which to my mind has partially defeated the purpose of a GMT watch with a rotating bezel and no internal scale:

1st: standard 12-hour display
2nd: 24-hour hand reading off the fixed rehaut scale
3rd: 24-hour hand reading off the rotating bezel

Many GMT watches omit the rehaut scale but retain the bezel. So when you rotate the bezel for a third time zone, you have no fixed scale for the second one. Instead, it's referred from the third one. Say, rotate it two hours to the right, and you take off two hours from the 3rd time zone in order to derive your second 2nd. Or, read the 12-hour scale, and double it. Of course, you can see that the rotating bezel is offset by two hours, and must therefore subtract - _or is it add _  - two hours to get your second timezone. Or third. don't mix them up.

Of course, with this "caller GMT" method of adjustment (rather than use, once set, they functional identically) you have to set the watch up. And we all know how watch enthusiasts just _hate_ playing with their watches don't we?


----------



## Joll71

WYWY said:


> Thanks! The new arnies look smaller than the current SNJ iterations? Considering how much of the indexes have been truncated. Look forward to see it in the flesh. I feel the black colour on the current models' dials could be "blacker" to give a little more oommff. Let's see how the new model looks.


Yes you're right, the new arnies are 46.9 and the older versions are 47.8 (they're up on Seiko websites).


----------



## Joll71

New sized solar diver: 42.8 x 49.2 x 10.7


----------



## Davekaye90

One-Seventy said:


> Of course, with this "caller GMT" method of adjustment (rather than use, once set, they functional identically) you have to set the watch up. And we all know how watch enthusiasts just _hate_ playing with their watches don't we?


I definitely get the appeal of the flyer type for people that are traveling through different time zones multiple times per week. If you're working while on a flight, taking five seconds to jump the local hour backwards is going to be a lot easier than stopping the watch, resetting local, resetting GMT, and then re-syncing the watch. 

If you have an extremely accurate watch like a Spring Drive, not having to hack the movement to change the local hour is a huge bonus. For the average person though, no, it's not a big difference.


----------



## Joll71

Another arnie that I don't think has been posted yet, SNJ033


----------



## Bob1035

When I see these:










I'm instantly reminded of these:


----------



## coconutpolygon

Davekaye90 said:


> I definitely get the appeal of the flyer type for people that are traveling through different time zones multiple times per week. If you're working while on a flight, taking five seconds to jump the local hour backwards is going to be a lot easier than stopping the watch, resetting local, resetting GMT, and then re-syncing the watch.
> 
> If you have an extremely accurate watch like a Spring Drive, not having to hack the movement to change the local hour is a huge bonus. For the average person though, no, it's not a big difference.


Yeah for people who actually want to use GMT time (e.g. pilots), it's the correct implementation because you never have to hack the watch to adjust the local time. Really for a budget watch like this I'll take what I can get, and taking a couple minutes adjusting a watch on a plane is fun.

I really think this is going to be an amazing travel watch, especially for people who don't want to take their luxury watches abroad.


----------



## acadian

mms said:


> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Is it just me or does the lume pip on the insert look off center in the triangle marker? I've noticed the same on the SPB313J1 in this article

I hope these are just sample models and that production models are better 🤞


----------



## One-Seventy

Davekaye90 said:


> I definitely get the appeal of the flyer type for people that are traveling through different time zones multiple times per week. If you're working while on a flight, taking five seconds to jump the local hour backwards is going to be a lot easier than stopping the watch, resetting local, resetting GMT, and then re-syncing the watch.
> 
> If you have an extremely accurate watch like a Spring Drive, not having to hack the movement to change the local hour is a huge bonus. For the average person though, no, it's not a big difference.


Yes for US salesmen flying 4-5 days a week it's probably a big deal. Mind you when I used to fly a lot (_blech_), local time was less important to me than home time, so it make just as much sense to use the 24h hand to indicate wherever I happened to be that day. Then again, I had fewer time zones to deal with, so it affected me less...


coconutpolygon said:


> Yeah for people who actually want to use GMT time (e.g. pilots), it's the correct implementation because you never have to hack the watch to adjust the local time.


For this watch it may actually be better. Hack the watch, reset the time, put the crown back in... and the watch is now more accurate than it was


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tanker G1 said:


> Thanks for posting these new releases. The SPB317 is most likely to make the cut for me, depending on the price - I see a well-sized automatic black diver with symmetrical lume that will look good on just about any color rubber / nato / leather. Seems like a winner. Dig that seconds hand too.
> View attachment 16682419


That one is nice and the new blue Solar divers seems to have gotten better proportions than before?


----------



## Joll71

Just clocked that the SPB317J1 is only £810 in the UK. Was expecting it to be over a grand.


----------



## Jason Bourne

The 6105 looks great. I think the date window is perfect. It’s black too.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Nice clear shots


----------



## AlvaroVitali

In the future we'll see a 5 Sports GMT "compass bezel"?









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 13


Bello il Kameido ma continuo a preferire il Classico Giornata di presentazioni in casa Seiko, tutte anticipate dal Gruppo 1881...Iniziamo con la reinterpretazione moderna del 6105-800X con calibro 6R35:




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## Bob1035

One-Seventy said:


> I like the rehaut with its fixed 24-hour scale.


I really do too, albeit for a different reason: I only want to track two time zones, so the 24hr hand and rehaut will handle that. Swap the 24hr bezel for a dive timer, and boom, a budget "diver-GMT", so I can time a pizza while calling my sister in Hawaii without accidently waking her up


----------



## tfost

@yonsson et al, thanks for the images! 

Anyone who’s seen the 6105 white dial in person: are those hands and marker surrounds matte black, shiny black, other?

Edit: hands and indices are “dark coated” according to monochrome article: Hands-On Seiko Prospex Diver 200m SPB313J1, SPB315J1 & SPB317J1


----------



## Brackish

hodinky said:


> View attachment 16682218
> 
> View attachment 16682219
> 
> View attachment 16682220


The new divers are out of my comfort zone price wise. These are an instant buy, for sure.


----------



## Tokyo321

Davekaye90 said:


> Caller GMTs have a normal quick-set date function, which flips over when the main hour moves past midnight. The GMT hand moves forward only in one hour increments by turning the crown the opposite of the date-set direction from crown position one. The date is not tied to it. You wouldn't want it to be, since you can't move the GMT hand backwards, if for example you want to move it to one hour behind its current position, you have to go all the way around the dial, and you wouldn't want that advancing the date.


That makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## konners

valuewatchguy said:


> Nice clear shots
> 
> View attachment 16683279
> 
> View attachment 16683282
> 
> View attachment 16683285
> 
> View attachment 16683281
> 
> View attachment 16683280
> 
> View attachment 16683284
> 
> View attachment 16683283
> 
> View attachment 16683278
> 
> [/
> 
> 
> valuewatchguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice clear shots
> 
> View attachment 16683279
> 
> View attachment 16683282
> 
> View attachment 16683285
> 
> View attachment 16683281
> 
> View attachment 16683280
> 
> View attachment 16683284
> 
> View attachment 16683283
> 
> View attachment 16683278
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
Click to expand...

It’ll be a tough choice between Them!


----------



## MrDisco99

One-Seventy said:


> Mind you when I used to fly a lot (_blech_), local time was less important to me than home time, so it make just as much sense to use the 24h hand to indicate wherever I happened to be that day.


I've read some pilots say they do exactly this and prefer a caller GMT... main hour set to home time, GMT hand set to GMT (UTC), and bezel on local time.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

MrDisco99 said:


> One-Seventy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you when I used to fly a lot (_blech_), local time was less important to me than home time, so it make just as much sense to use the 24h hand to indicate wherever I happened to be that day.
> 
> 
> 
> I've read some pilots say they do exactly this and prefer a caller GMT... main hour set to home time, GMT hand set to GMT (UTC), and bezel on local time.
Click to expand...

I know an airline pilot that went from his Citizen Nighthawk to a Rolex GMT Master II and eventually returned to wearing his Nighthawk partially for this reason when I would have assumed otherwise. I am not saying one GMT setting feature is fundamentally more intuitive than the other but this dude clearly built his intuition on a caller GMT.


----------



## mms

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36

mms said:


> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


I'm in LOVE! The all black one has my name on it. What are the model numbers?

Wondering though how tough it will be to actually read the time with the 5, 6 & 7 being scrunched in like that.


----------



## Tanker G1

The 3 lume plots above the LCD are quite the peculiar choice. They won't, but they should consider skipping ISO compliance here and there when facing such an aesthetic hit.


----------



## jswing

mms said:


> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Do you know the JDM model # for the black on rubber?


----------



## timestampaviator

Tanker G1 said:


> The 3 lume plots above the LCD are quite the peculiar choice. They won't, but they should consider skipping ISO compliance here and there when facing such an aesthetic hit.


Would've preferred they did it kinda like on current Arnies but inverse.


----------



## MtnClymbr

Steep prices…. I guess I don’t know why I’m surprised by this really.


----------



## Watchout63

MtnClymbr said:


> Steep prices…. I guess I don’t know why I’m surprised by this really.


Where do you see prices on any of these new models?


----------



## xian

Watchout63 said:


> Where do you see prices on any of these new models?


I found the prices in the release articles


----------



## dgaddis

Endlink fitment on the skinny turtles isn't great. You can see the spring bars in a lot of pics. And it's still not as thin as the tortoise, why can't it be as thin as the tortoise? The tortoise is also 200m rated, but not ISO compliant (due to lack of timing bezel and standard spring bars I guess). And are the markers applied or pressed from the back?


----------



## Kev161

AlvaroVitali said:


> In the future we'll see a 5 Sports GMT "compass bezel"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 13
> 
> 
> Bello il Kameido ma continuo a preferire il Classico Giornata di presentazioni in casa Seiko, tutte anticipate dal Gruppo 1881...Iniziamo con la reinterpretazione moderna del 6105-800X con calibro 6R35:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


I hope they make an Alpinist version.


----------



## aznsk8s87

valuewatchguy said:


> Nice clear shots
> View attachment 16683280


I wonder if the bracelet on these will work well with the 63MAS series - I'd love to put one of these 5-links on my 149!


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Joll71 said:


> Just clocked that the SPB317J1 is only £810 in the UK. Was expecting it to be over a grand.


Hey where in the UK did you find it listed?


----------



## JayQ

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Hey where in the UK did you find it listed?


Watcho are taking UK pre-orders SPB317J1


----------



## krayzie

Watchout63 said:


> Where do you see prices on any of these new models?


Basically the price of two and a half Arnie retros for a depth meter.

When Casio re-did the new Frogman with a depth meter the price basically doubled as well.

If I have to pay that much for that crappy turn bezel feel, I might as well bite the bullet for a 300m Tuna.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

JayQ said:


> Watcho are taking UK pre-orders SPB317J1


Thank you! Now to choose between the white and black.....


----------



## konners

JayQ said:


> Watcho are taking UK pre-orders SPB317J1


Interestingly on the photo of the three of them, the white dial handset appears to be silver rather than black. Some of the other photos also appeared silver.


----------



## Cover Drive

Seiko Arnies on the UK Seiko site.




__





Prospex 'Arnie' | Seiko Boutique | The Official UK Online Store







www.seikoboutique.co.uk


----------



## Cover Drive

Propex ‘re-interpretation’





Prospex 'Re-Interpretation' | Seiko Boutique | The Official UK Online Store







www.seikoboutique.co.uk


----------



## Mmpaste

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16682913
> 
> View attachment 16682918
> 
> View attachment 16682914
> 
> View attachment 16682917
> 
> View attachment 16682916
> 
> View attachment 16682912
> 
> View attachment 16682915
> 
> View attachment 16682910
> 
> View attachment 16682911


Cool! Please Seiko, make an inky blue like the blumo and blurtle. No metallic shimmery nonsense. Just infinitely deep goodness. Thanks.


----------



## Cover Drive

5 Sports GMTs




__





Sports Style | Seiko Boutique | The Official UK Online Store







www.seikoboutique.co.uk


----------



## JayQ

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Thank you! Now to choose between the white and black.....


Just ordered the Black. Don’t forget to use the code to get 10% off when ordering 😃


----------



## JayQ

Cover Drive said:


> Seiko Arnies on the UK Seiko site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prospex 'Arnie' | Seiko Boutique | The Official UK Online Store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikoboutique.co.uk


Get it from Watcho and get 10% off 😃 Arnie


----------



## SkxRobbie

Hey Seiko.
I appreciate you trying to get around the ISO 3 oclock lume pip by putting the date at 4:30.
I appreciate the understated small window and colour matched day wheel.
I appreciate that you made a day wheel that shows the day straight up and not crooked like some watches.
Good job.


----------



## Cover Drive

JayQ said:


> Get it from Watcho and get 10% off 😃 Arnie


Yep…. Just saw that. Very tempted on the new layout Arnie


----------



## Davekaye90

One-Seventy said:


> Yes for US salesmen flying 4-5 days a week it's probably a big deal. Mind you when I used to fly a lot (_blech_), local time was less important to me than home time, so it make just as much sense to use the 24h hand to indicate wherever I happened to be that day. Then again, I had fewer time zones to deal with, so it affected me less...
> 
> For this watch it may actually be better. Hack the watch, reset the time, put the crown back in... and the watch is now more accurate than it was


Another plus to the caller style - if like me you wear your watches in rotation and swap every few days, the GMT may not get worn for a week or two. When you do pick it up, you can wind it, set the time, quick set the date, and you're done, just like any three-hander.

A flyer GMT can't do that. If the date is two weeks behind, you have to jump local time around the dial 14 times.


----------



## Watchout63

Cover Drive said:


> Propex ‘re-interpretation’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prospex 'Re-Interpretation' | Seiko Boutique | The Official UK Online Store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikoboutique.co.uk


~$870 USD for the new Turtle? I think Seiko's been smoking that Doxa blunt


----------



## krayzie

konners said:


> Interestingly on the photo of the three of them, the white dial handset appears to be silver rather than black. Some of the other photos also appeared silver.


Probably black metallic?


----------



## Cover Drive

Watchout63 said:


> ~$870 USD for the new Turtle? I think Seiko's been smoking that Doxa blunt


….and what makes that even more accurate is that I have just taken delivery of a Sub300T!


----------



## tiki5698

Do these new turtles have diashield?

I hope not otherwise, awesome release!


----------



## coconutpolygon

I think I'll get the black dial and have that be my "strap" monster alongside my SPB143.... or try both and keep one of the two.

Seiko can you stop making really nice affordable watches please I can only spend so much money 😂. Need to remind myself I hate the 6R35 so my wallet doesn't hate me.



tiki5698 said:


> Do these new turtles have diashield?
> 
> I hope not otherwise, awesome release!


They do have diashield yes. I actually like diashield for what it's worth, my SPB143 has no scratches after a year of quite heavy use. (Bracelet has some but the case has none).


----------



## tiki5698

coconutpolygon said:


> They do have diashield yes. I actually like diashield for what it's worth, my SPB143 has no scratches after a year of quite heavy use. (Bracelet has some but the case has none).


aw man, I can see why people like not having scratches but I love that worn look 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## coconutpolygon

tiki5698 said:


> aw man, I can see why people like not having scratches but I love that worn look 🤷🏻‍♂️


to be honest, I kinda get it, I have an alpinist thats pretty beat up and it feels quite nice. especially since it's already got that outdoorsy/toolwatch vibe the scratches just enhance that.


----------



## Davekaye90

coconutpolygon said:


> I think I'll get the black dial and have that be my "strap" monster alongside my SPB143.... or try both and keep one of the two.
> 
> Seiko can you stop making really nice affordable watches please I can only spend so much money 😂. Need to remind myself I hate the 6R35 so my wallet doesn't hate me.
> 
> 
> 
> They do have diashield yes. I actually like diashield for what it's worth, my SPB143 has no scratches after a year of quite heavy use. (Bracelet has some but the case has none).


I'm a fan as well. My SPB213 and SPB185 are flawless, while the polished lug on my Zodiac ZO9250 picked up a scratch somehow while I was still taking the bracelet off. Not even sure how that happened.


----------



## jswing

Watchout63 said:


> ~$870 USD for the new Turtle? I think Seiko's been smoking that Doxa blunt


Not really sure what you mean - $870 is less than other recent SPB divers. I'm never quite sure what people are referring to when they say "turtle", since some people use the term interchangeably to refer to any cushion shaped Seiko. If you are comparing it to the various 6309 re-issues, yes it's more expensive but it's an entirely different watch.


----------



## Kev161

tiki5698 said:


> aw man, I can see why people like not having scratches but I love that worn look 🤷🏻‍♂️


Well my 143 has dings and scratches on the case so you would definitely get that worn look, just not as fast.
The scratch resistant coating on my Traska is the real deal.


----------



## MKN

Watchout63 said:


> ~$870 USD for the new Turtle? I think Seiko's been smoking that Doxa blunt


I think that’s pretty reasonable. I expect that it will be a lot more in my local store..


----------



## SKYWATCH007

This might be a long shot. Does anyone have a Black Bay Pro gmt they can compare side shots with any Seiko 5kx model? I know on paper the seiko gmt is thinner, but it looks fat as hell from Hodinkee's press photos. The 0.1mm diff I am aware of. 

Thanks 🍺


----------



## Watchout63

MKN said:


> I think that’s pretty reasonable. I expect that it will be a lot more in my local store..


I know it's a personal opinion on pricing, but considering current Turtle line is $400-$550 USD it seems like yet another steep jump in Seiko pricing. Call it $600 for current models, hell it's still a 45% jump in pricing. Don't mind me though, I've been griping about Seiko pricing for the past year.


----------



## fillerbunny

Tanker G1 said:


> The 3 lume plots above the LCD are quite the peculiar choice. They won't, but they should consider skipping ISO compliance here and there when facing such an aesthetic hit.


I guess that's the price the had to pay for such a tall LCD display. The original H601 had full-size indices.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> All things considered, if the 28.5mm dial size remains non-negotiable, I think what they did with diet Willard was the best of all available options. That's what B&R does with its date windows, and it works for them.


I think the way Seiko did it is okay. Not great but also not a deal breaker.

it’s a good looking watch and sized really well


----------



## SkxRobbie

valuewatchguy said:


> I think the way Seiko did it is okay. Not great but also not a deal breaker.
> 
> it’s a good looking watch and sized really well


I agree it seems that they made the best decision. Seiko has never to my knowlege made a no date diver.
Placing the pip on the minute track would have been unpopular.
The other option to put a chapter ring minute track and a 3 oclock pip like some of the SKX's would have been one extra thing that may have misaligned and I believe all the SPB's have minute tracks on the dial.


----------



## One-Seventy

SkxRobbie said:


> I agree it seems that they made the best decision. Seiko has never to my knowlege made a no date diver.


Yup. A point continuously - consciously - missed by the Bangers of the One True Drum. It's not in Seiko's DNA, but they just don't care.


----------



## Shoota70

$760 for an Arnie. Ugh


----------



## valuewatchguy

Shoota70 said:


> $760 for an Arnie. Ugh


Lots of new features for real divers. Probably not geared towards desk divers. The stainless Steel version is especially handsome


----------



## Shoota70

Wonder if the light works in chrono mode on new Arnie?


----------



## Watchout63

valuewatchguy said:


> Lots of new features for real divers. Probably not geared towards desk divers. The stainless Steel version is especially handsome



Yep, this one is definitely geared more towards divers. Love that they put the digi window at the bottom instead of the top. All I really wanted was a countdown function to go with the timer and alarm functions.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

jcartw20 said:


> Recently had a chat with an insider at Seiko who shed some light on their design process. Basically, it goes something like this:
> 
> Step 1. Design the perfect watch.
> Step 2. Ruin it with date placement.


FFS, is it really that bad? It's unobtrusive, has a color-matched wheel, numerals are level. What exactly would improve it while meeting the ISO standard?


----------



## WYWY

Shoota70 said:


> $760 for an Arnie. Ugh


I may be mistaken since I am not in the US but I think that's about where a G-Shock Frogman with depth sensor and data log is.

So it's a fair asking price.


----------



## Roko's Basilisk

One-Seventy said:


> In the spirit of coming up with infantile names for new Seikos, how about "Skwillard"?


I can get on board with "Skwillard."


----------



## keerola

SkxRobbie said:


> I agree it seems that they made the best decision. Seiko has never to my knowlege made a no date diver.
> Placing the pip on the minute track would have been unpopular.
> The other option to put a chapter ring minute track and a 3 oclock pip like some of the SKX's would have been one extra thing that may have misaligned and I believe all the SPB's have minute tracks on the dial.


_Grand _Seiko 9F61 divers SBGX117, SBGX335 etc are no-date.


----------



## Sheriff_Lobo

willard-mas was the first thing to pop into my head when i saw the ones with bracelet. the black one on rubber is really sharp imo!


----------



## One-Seventy

keerola said:


> _Grand _Seiko 9F61 divers SBGX117, SBGX335 etc are no-date.


That's true, but of course none of the vintage models that Seiko recalls today with its budget and mid-range models were date-free. Still, I'm sure that someone somewhere, quite free of irony, has called loudly for a no-date autoMAtic Selfdater


----------



## Tanker G1

keerola said:


> _Grand _Seiko 9F61 divers SBGX117, SBGX335 etc are no-date.


Fantastic watches kept JDM for some reason. Used 42.7mm SBGX115/117 offerings are exceedingly rare/expensive. The 43.6mm SBGX335/7/9 asking prices have come down recently to a tempting range. I keep resisting however because as soon as I buy one, GS will release a better looking 42mm SBGX.


----------



## keerola

Tanker G1 said:


> Fantastic watches kept JDM for some reason. Used 42.7mm SBGX115/117 offerings are exceedingly rare/expensive. The 43.6mm SBGX335/7/9 asking prices have come down recently to a tempting range. I keep resisting however because as soon as I buy one, GS will release a better looking 42mm SBGX.


I know, i had the 335. The lugs were huge. I'm waiting for the next generation now


----------



## Spring-Diver

Does anyone know the JDM model numbers for the 6R35 slim divers? I’m guessing SBDCxxx.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arlee

Spring-Diver said:


> Does anyone know the JDM model numbers for the 6R35 slim divers? I’m guessing SBDCxxx.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Galaga said:


> I’m referring to these


----------



## jswing

^ Those are the model #s for the rest of the world, not JDM.


----------



## Spring-Diver

I found them 

SBDC171 white dial
SBDC173 gold
SBDC175 black???

Seiko doesn’t have the black dial/silicon strap up on their website yet.





















Hopefully we can get a 20% discount 
That’ll make it $105,600 JPY. With the weak JPY that’s roughly $786 USD! Maybe throw in another $50 for speedy shipping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CydeWeys

Spring-Diver said:


> I found them
> 
> SBDC171 white dial
> SBDC173 gold
> SBDC175 black???
> 
> Seiko doesn’t have the black dial/silicon strap up on their website yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully we can get a 20% discount
> That’ll make it $105,600 JPY. With the weak JPY that’s roughly $786 USD! Maybe throw in another $50 for speedy shipping


From which retailer are you thinking this 20% discount might be available?


----------



## Spring-Diver

CydeWeys said:


> From which retailer are you thinking this 20% discount might be available?


Hopefully all of them! 

Seriously though, it shouldn’t be too hard to find. I would start with Katsu Higuchi at 






HIGUCHI-INC


We sell Japanese beautiful watches directly to you through the Internet. We are able to lower our overhead to offer low prices with quality watches



www.higuchi-inc.com








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch

Spring-Diver said:


> I found them
> 
> SBDC171 white dial
> SBDC173 gold
> SBDC175 black???
> 
> Seiko doesn’t have the black dial/silicon strap up on their website yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully we can get a 20% discount
> That’ll make it $105,600 JPY. With the weak JPY that’s roughly $786 USD! Maybe throw in another $50 for speedy shipping
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep us posted on the cost of import duties.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Saswatch said:


> Keep us posted on the cost of import duties.


If they use EMS, it’s usually door to door within three days and no duties. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90

Spring-Diver said:


> If they use EMS, it’s usually door to door within three days and no duties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Post Covid I've seen a lot less EMS and a lot more DHL, and you better believe DHL is gonna hit you with customs fees if you cross the $800 barrier.


----------



## MtnClymbr

Spring-Diver said:


> I found them
> 
> SBDC171 white dial
> SBDC173 gold
> SBDC175 black???
> 
> Seiko doesn’t have the black dial/silicon strap up on their website yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully we can get a 20% discount
> That’ll make it $105,600 JPY. With the weak JPY that’s roughly $786 USD! Maybe throw in another $50 for speedy shipping
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’d be all over it at that price.


----------



## coconutpolygon

Davekaye90 said:


> Post Covid I've seen a lot less EMS and a lot more DHL, and you better believe DHL is gonna hit you with customs fees if you cross the $800 barrier.


Ordering stuff from Japan from the UK it's always been Fedex for me, and they charge duty every time up front. $800 barrier in the US... I think that barrier is like £20 in the UK 😂


----------



## jswing

Spring-Diver said:


> I found them
> 
> SBDC171 white dial
> SBDC173 gold
> SBDC175 black???
> 
> Seiko doesn’t have the black dial/silicon strap up on their website yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully we can get a 20% discount
> That’ll make it $105,600 JPY. With the weak JPY that’s roughly $786 USD! Maybe throw in another $50 for speedy shipping
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir. Of course it's the black on strap I'm looking for, but hopefully they'll load that on the site soon.


----------



## juice009

Lots of 5kx watches with nice color dials and now the GMT. I got the maroon/red srpd69, I just couldn't get past the superman logo(Seiko 5). I tried very hard to get over it by ignoring it. Couldn't do it. I'll just have to stick with the skx instead.


----------



## coconutpolygon

juice009 said:


> Lots of 5kx watches with nice color dials and now the GMT. I got the maroon/red srpd69, I just couldn't get past the superman logo(Seiko 5). I tried very hard to get over it by ignoring it. Couldn't do it. I'll just have to stick with the skx instead.
> Is anyone there on the same boat?


I'm not a fan of it either, same as the prospex logo but 🤷‍♂️. it would be nice if they just said Seiko


----------



## juice009

coconutpolygon said:


> I'm not a fan of it either, same as the prospex logo but 🤷‍♂️. it would be nice if they just said Seiko


I'm fine with the Prospex logo, I do prefer a cleaner dial though but I just can't stand the Superman logo.


----------



## krayzie

jcartw20 said:


> Recently had a chat with an insider at Seiko who shed some light on their design process. Basically, it goes something like this:
> 
> Step 1. Design the perfect watch.
> Step 2. Ruin it with date placement.


Step 3. High fives with the power reserve guy at Epson / Orient.


----------



## Conundrum1911

krayzie said:


> Step 3. Have lunch with the power reserve guy at Epson / Orient.


Step 4. Ensure misalignment happens somewhere.


----------



## krayzie

Davekaye90 said:


> Post Covid I've seen a lot less EMS and a lot more DHL, and you better believe DHL is gonna hit you with customs fees if you cross the $800 barrier.


That's because of commercial fights not flying much during covid. Now that they are flying again, JP Post has upped their prices as of this month.

That's the least of your worries. If DHL's drunk 3rd shift gets your declared value in the wrong currency, be prepared to call them a few times to get it fixed at customs with their brokerage.

Last month I ordered $500CAD worth of performance brake pads and DHL Japan wanted $6400CAD worth of duties from me even before the package got onto the plane in Tokyo (they used the 5 digit Yen value to declare in CAD by mistake). They told me they couldn't even fix it until the package arrives at the Canadian border. Finally they fixed it on the day of the delivery and I managed to pay the correct amount (from their email notification) literally 10 mins before the delivery driver showed up at my door. If you don't pay it before hand they won't deliver the package at the door.

FedEx here asks for $15CAD brokerage service charge even if the goods is tax free inbound to Canada.

Here if your package value goes over $3000CAD, DHL brokerage will ask you to fill out a declaration form with a copy of the invoice when the package gets to the border. I did that when I bought my SD Tuna from Seiya.

BTW I think our duties barrier is like $70CAD lmao!


----------



## Saswatch

Davekaye90 said:


> Post Covid I've seen a lot less EMS and a lot more DHL, and you better believe DHL is gonna hit you with customs fees if you cross the $800 barrier.


Most recent GS I purchased was $120 fees not including taxes.

Edit: DHL was used


----------



## Davekaye90

krayzie said:


> That's because of commercial fights not flying much during covid. Now that they are flying again, JP Post has upped their prices as of this month.
> 
> That's the least of your worries. If DHL's drunk 3rd shift gets your declared value in the wrong currency, be prepared to call them a few times to get it fixed at customs with their brokerage.
> 
> Last month I ordered $500CAD worth of performance brake pads and DHL Japan wanted $6400CAD worth of duties from me even before the package got onto the plane in Tokyo (they used the 5 digit Yen value to declare in CAD by mistake). They told me they couldn't even fix it until the package arrives at the Canadian border. Finally they fixed it on the day of the delivery and I managed to pay the correct amount (from their email notification) literally 10 mins before the delivery driver showed up at my door. If you don't pay it before hand they won't deliver the package at the door.
> 
> FedEx here asks for $15CAD brokerage service charge even if the goods is tax free inbound to Canada.
> 
> Here if your package value goes over $3000CAD, DHL brokerage will ask you to fill out a declaration form with a copy of the invoice when the package gets to the border. I did that when I bought my SD Tuna from Seiya.


Yikes. So far the worst I've had was a $475 import duty on a $1080 Seiko SPB213 from Singapore, partly because the seller royally botched their paperwork and listed the CoO as the PRC, and also failed to include the watches and clocks worksheet. DHL asked me for that, I forwarded it to the seller, and then DHL proceeded to ignore it anyway, and cleared the watch under an HTS code that relates to jewelry boxes. So I was charged a $475 import duty on a "Chinese jewelry box." Took quite a bit of emailing with DHL to get that dealt with. 

More recently the import duty on a $1200 Omega from Japan was about $110, plus another $90 is "brokerage fees" from DHL because it sat in customs for three days because "reasons." 

If you're planning to import a Seiko to save money over US retail and the list price is over $800, definitely be _sure _that it's coming via EMS. Otherwise customs will wipe out any savings and you might pay more than US retail.


----------



## krayzie

Not sure this is posted yet. Wako is changing its name to Seiko House Ginza (guess too many people kept asking what's Wako here).




































いま銀座・和光で手に入れるべきグランドセイコーの限定モデル | 高級腕時計専門誌クロノス日本版[webChronos]


「グランドセイコーフラッグシップブティック 銀座」には、時計通こそ注目すべきトピックがある。それが、数量限定モデルと和光専用モデル、そして特別なカスタムオーダープランだ。




www.webchronos.net


----------



## valuewatchguy

juice009 said:


> Lots of 5kx watches with nice color dials and now the GMT. I got the maroon/red srpd69, I just couldn't get past the superman logo(Seiko 5). I tried very hard to get over it by ignoring it. Couldn't do it. I'll just have to stick with the skx instead.
> Is anyone there on the same boat?


Wow……, if you‘ll scroll back a few thousand posts there you can find all the other people in the boat who hate the “new” logo. 😂


----------



## MrDisco99

One-Seventy said:


> In the spirit of coming up with infantile names for new Seikos, how about "Skwillard"?


That's sure to morph into "Squidward" just because it's easier to say.


----------



## impalass

Been waiting for this release since 2019, absolutely love the SPB317J1.

Wasn't the nick name of Slim Willard for the 6105 8000 being knocked around a few months ago ?


----------



## Tanker G1

impalass said:


> Been waiting for this release since 2019, absolutely love the SPB317J1.
> 
> Wasn't the nick name of Slim Willard for the 6105 8000 being knocked around a few months ago ?


It's been renamed 5 times in this thread alone. It's currently known as a Seiko Squidward.


----------



## One-Seventy

impalass said:


> Been waiting for this release since 2019, absolutely love the SPB317J1.
> 
> Wasn't the nick name of Slim Willard for the 6105 8000 being knocked around a few months ago ?


"Slick Willy"?


----------



## Iron swan

Why are you guys trying to give it Willard nicknames? It’s not a Willard. It’s a completely different model.

At the risk of going against the grain- not every Seiko needs to have a dumb nickname forced on it.


----------



## vsh

Iron swan said:


> Why are you guys trying to give it Willard nicknames? It’s not a Willard. It’s a completely different model.
> 
> At the risk of going against the grain- not every Seiko needs to have a dumb nickname forced on it.


I fully agree, but skwillard is funny. 😂


----------



## Davekaye90

Iron swan said:


> Why are you guys trying to give it Willard nicknames? It’s not a Willard. It’s a completely different model.
> 
> At the risk of going against the grain- not every Seiko needs to have a dumb nickname forced on it.


They kind of do, because ROW model designations are just "movement/release order." Who knows what an SPB287 is without going to Google it? Is that a Prospex diver? A Presage model? Maybe an Alpinist model? Could be literally anything with a 6R in it. Turns out it's a 6R King Seiko. 

So if you want to refer to a specific range of Seiko divers, it's much easier to do that talking about the 6RMAS, MM200, 63MAS, MM200R, Willard, etc than all of those watches various SPB model designations, particularly when say SPB14x only refers to the initial 63MAS releases and not any of the newer ones, like my own SPB213. I know what a 213 is because I own it. I don't know off the top of my head what an SPB215 is. Turns out it's a special edition no-date Presage.


----------



## danielsallfix

Seems like new Arnies on the way.








Arnie Is Back! Seiko Releases Three New Hybrid Ani/Digi Divers


✓ Seiko releases three new ani/digi "Arnie" models ✓ The new H855 Hybrid divers ✓ SNJ033P1 ✓ SNJ035P1 ✓ SNJ037P1 ✓ Check them out here! ✓




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## jswing

Davekaye90 said:


> They kind of do, because ROW model designations are just "movement/release order." Who knows what an SPB287 is without going to Google it? Is that a Prospex diver? A Presage model? Maybe an Alpinist model? Could be literally anything with a 6R in it. Turns out it's a 6R King Seiko.
> 
> So if you want to refer to a specific range of Seiko divers, it's much easier to do that talking about the 6RMAS, MM200, 63MAS, MM200R, Willard, etc than all of those watches various SPB model designations, particularly when say SPB14x only refers to the initial 63MAS releases and not any of the newer ones, like my own SPB213. I know what a 213 is because I own it. I don't know off the top of my head what an SPB215 is. Turns out it's a special edition no-date Presage.


Conversely, there are about 8 million models that people call "turtle"...

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90

jswing said:


> Conversely, there are about 8000 models that people call "turtle", so...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


Well that's them getting it wrong. Turtle _should _mean the current entry level 4R based Turtle, or the King Turtle to refer to the upgraded version. 

These new 6105-8000 "reinterpretations" are NOT Turtles, in the same way the Tortoise ain't a Turtle either. A few folks here were calling them turtles and then balking at their prices, but that's obviously not what they are. Slim Willard worked before for the originals, why not just use that?


----------



## jswing

Davekaye90 said:


> Well that's them getting it wrong. Turtle _should _mean the current entry level 4R based Turtle, or the King Turtle to refer to the upgraded version.
> 
> These new 6105-8000 "reinterpretations" are NOT Turtles, in the same way the Tortoise ain't a Turtle either. A few folks here were calling them turtles and then balking at their prices, but that's obviously not what they are. Slim Willard worked before for the originals, why not just use that?


That's definitely true. But even within the 4R models there are so many now that I find myself having to look up by model #. Same for 63MAS etc. I won't complain about the wealth of models though, and look forward to my SRP317, or whatever it's called.

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Iron swan

Davekaye90 said:


> Well that's them getting it wrong. Turtle _should _mean the current entry level 4R based Turtle, or the King Turtle to refer to the upgraded version.
> 
> These new 6105-8000 "reinterpretations" are NOT Turtles, in the same way the Tortoise ain't a Turtle either. A few folks here were calling them turtles and then balking at their prices, but that's obviously not what they are. Slim Willard worked before for the originals, why not just use that?


What do you mean “slim Willard worked for the originals”? Who’s calling original 6105-7000’s “slim Willards”? Some guy on a forum once? When was that nickname designated? You say it like it’s commonplace but I’ve never heard anyone refer to it by that.

I get that Seiko model numbers don’t exactly roll off the tongue and that there‘s lots of models and it gets confusing. I get that nicknames help to easily identify & differentiate models. 
But this isn’t a Willard, just like it isn’t a Turtle. It’s a separate model. 

Personally I don’t think “6105-8000 reissue” is very hard to remember (or simply “8000 reissue” which is what people here have been referring to them as for the last few months), but if it’s deemed necessary to give it a nickname, I guess so be it.

Just do better than calling it by another model’s nickname. And do better than something like “slim Willy”, which is an awful nickname. Put a little thought into it!


----------



## tfost

Iron swan said:


> It’s not a Willard. It’s a completely different model.


Agree. Not a Willard. The original was sold before the Willard existed, AFAIK, so it can’t be a Willard variant.

Edit: love this WIS minutiae!


----------



## Nayche

Slim Willy gets my vote


----------



## jswing

Iron swan said:


> What do you mean “slim Willard worked for the originals”? Who’s calling original 6105-7000’s “slim Willards”? Some guy on a forum once? When was that nickname designated? You say it like it’s commonplace but I’ve never heard anyone refer to it by that.
> 
> I get that Seiko model numbers don’t exactly roll off the tongue and that there‘s lots of models and it gets confusing. I get that nicknames help to easily identify & differentiate models.
> But this isn’t a Willard, just like it isn’t a Turtle. It’s a separate model.
> 
> Personally I don’t think “6105-8000 reissue” is very hard to remember (or simply “8000 reissue” which is what people here have been referring to them as for the last few months), but if it’s deemed necessary to give it a nickname, I guess so be it.
> 
> Just do better than calling it by another model’s nickname. And do better than something like “slim Willy”, which is an awful nickname. Put a little thought into it!


To take it a step further, the only one that's a re-issue of the 6105-8000 is the SPB317. There was never a white or gilt dial. But the bottom line is people love their nicknames, even though the model #s are more descriptive. 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Liscon

The UK Seiko site are calling them Heritage Turtles 





__





Prospex Heritage Turtle 1968 Re-Interpretation | Seiko Boutique | The Official UK Online Store


This watch shape is nicknamed by Seiko fans as a ‘turtle’ - its silhouette, side view and watch case back resemble a turtle with its curved comfortable shell. To divers, sea turtles are symbols of good fortune. This design is a modern interpretation of the original 1968 Turtle, featuring a reinf ...




www.seikoboutique.co.uk


----------



## Iron swan

tfost said:


> Agree. Not a Willard. The original was sold before the Willard existed, AFAIK, so it can’t be a Willard variant.
> 
> Edit: love this WIS minutiae!


Yes this is the Willard’s predecessor. 
1968. Pre-Willard.


----------



## Saswatch

Iron swan said:


> What do you mean “slim Willard worked for the originals”? Who’s calling original 6105-7000’s “slim Willards”? Some guy on a forum once? When was that nickname designated? You say it like it’s commonplace but I’ve never heard anyone refer to it by that.
> 
> I get that Seiko model numbers don’t exactly roll off the tongue and that there‘s lots of models and it gets confusing. I get that nicknames help to easily identify & differentiate models.
> But this isn’t a Willard, just like it isn’t a Turtle. It’s a separate model.
> 
> Personally I don’t think “6105-8000 reissue” is very hard to remember (or simply “8000 reissue” which is what people here have been referring to them as for the last few months), but if it’s deemed necessary to give it a nickname, I guess so be it.
> 
> Just do better than calling it by another model’s nickname. And do better than something like “slim Willy”, which is an awful nickname. Put a little thought into it!


Lol I vaguely recall someone selling a 6105-8000 with a “slim” something name and another member started a post against that name.

I was going by “Skinny Willy” but given that this cannot be considered a “Willard” my take on the name is “Flat Fish”.

And beyond that, “I got a Skinny Willy” isn’t a marketable name.


----------



## Watchout63

Liscon said:


> The UK Seiko site are calling them Heritage Turtles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prospex Heritage Turtle 1968 Re-Interpretation | Seiko Boutique | The Official UK Online Store
> 
> 
> This watch shape is nicknamed by Seiko fans as a ‘turtle’ - its silhouette, side view and watch case back resemble a turtle with its curved comfortable shell. To divers, sea turtles are symbols of good fortune. This design is a modern interpretation of the original 1968 Turtle, featuring a reinf ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikoboutique.co.uk


If it's a "interpretation" of the 1968 Turtle, why not just call it a 1968 Turtle re-issue? Turtles have a distinctive case shape that vary slight in shape and size. I'm sure there are many models with this shape in the Seiko lineup.


----------



## tmathes

Davekaye90 said:


> If you're planning to import a Seiko to save money over US retail and the list price is over $800, definitely be _sure _that it's coming via EMS. Otherwise customs will wipe out any savings and you might pay more than US retail.


I don't know where the $800 number came from for not having to pay US import duties but it's BS. 

I bought two watches under $700 from a reputable Spanish AD that sells a lot to US customers and got charged import duties. The total fees weren't that high ($25 and $50) but how they were assessed on the watches that weren't that dramatic in price difference (like $50 different) still baffles me to this day. In both cases UPS was the shipping company used and refused to give me any kind of calculation method (I asked more than once). From what I could tell the import paperwork was filled in properly. This was in late 2017/early 2018.

What's even more bizarre was a few months later I bought a $740 watch from an Italian AD that sells frequently to US customers, this was in mid 2018. That watch was shipped via DHL but never got any duties charged. The paperwork looked pretty much the same as from the Spanish AD.

What a completely baffling and capricious system. I'm convinced what duty is charged is more dependent on the carrier than anything else and you'll never be able to guess what you owe.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

How about “Baby Willard”


----------



## Davekaye90

tmathes said:


> I don't know where the $800 number came from for not having to pay US import duties but it's BS.
> 
> I bought two watches under $700 from a reputable Spanish AD that sells a lot to US customers and got charged import duties. The total fees weren't that high ($25 and $50) but how they were assessed on the watches that weren't that dramatic in price difference (like $50 different) still baffles me to this day. In both cases UPS was the shipping company used and refused to give me any kind of calculation method (I asked more than once). From what I could tell the import paperwork was filled in properly. This was in late 2017/early 2018.
> 
> What's even more bizarre was a few months later I bought a $740 watch from an Italian AD that sells frequently to US customers, this was in mid 2018. That watch was shipped via DHL but never got any duties charged. The paperwork looked pretty much the same as from the Spanish AD.
> 
> What a completely baffling and capricious system. I'm convinced what duty is charged is more dependent on the carrier than anything else and you'll never be able to guess what you owe.


You should check what HTS code the watches were cleared under, and what the declared customs value was. There *is *a duty-free exemption on watches up to $800. So somebody screwed up, or you got scammed. 

"If you bought a watch or jewelry while you were abroad, you must declare it, but that doesn't mean you have to pay taxes on it. Most travelers qualify for CBP exemptions. If you traveled to anywhere other than Guam, American Samoa or the Virgin Islands, you will likely qualify for an $800 exemption. If you landed in one of those three U.S. insular possessions, you might qualify for a $1,600 exemption, but you still have to list any watches or jewelry you purchased while abroad."

That exemption also applies to imports.


----------



## Robotaz

tmathes said:


> I don't know where the $800 number came from for not having to pay US import duties but it's BS.
> 
> I bought two watches under $700 from a reputable Spanish AD that sells a lot to US customers and got charged import duties. The total fees weren't that high ($25 and $50) but how they were assessed on the watches that weren't that dramatic in price difference (like $50 different) still baffles me to this day. In both cases UPS was the shipping company used and refused to give me any kind of calculation method (I asked more than once). From what I could tell the import paperwork was filled in properly. This was in late 2017/early 2018.
> 
> What's even more bizarre was a few months later I bought a $740 watch from an Italian AD that sells frequently to US customers, this was in mid 2018. That watch was shipped via DHL but never got any duties charged. The paperwork looked pretty much the same as from the Spanish AD.
> 
> What a completely baffling and capricious system. I'm convinced what duty is charged is more dependent on the carrier than anything else and you'll never be able to guess what you owe.


EU purchases shipped by UPS and FedEx have all kinds of fees and I never have figured out why. It almost seems like a racket they have to just extract more money from people. Ship from other areas or through different companies and you won’t get all that junk in the mail shaking you down. UPS is literally the mob so it make sense. FedEx is just Pete and Re-Pete ripoffs of UPS.


----------



## capilla1

If we are making up nick names, I vote to call it Willard Lite. Or Light Willard.


----------



## il Pirati

Before there was Capt Willard, there was Lt Willard.


----------



## WYWY

Liscon said:


> The UK Seiko site are calling them Heritage Turtles


That's a nice alias I can get behind.


----------



## josayeee

Slim Willard may catch on whether relevant or not. Rolls off the tongue nicely. This is the time where we determine its nick name.


----------



## Davekaye90

OEM CASE SLIM 6105 WILLARD – 6012watches.com







6012watches.com


----------



## One-Seventy

josayeee said:


> Slim Willard may catch on whether relevant or not. Rolls off the tongue nicely. This is the time where we determine its nick name.


The Internet speaks!


----------



## fillerbunny

Watchout63 said:


> If it's a "interpretation" of the 1968 Turtle, why not just call it a 1968 Turtle re-issue? Turtles have a distinctive case shape that vary slight in shape and size. I'm sure there are many models with this shape in the Seiko lineup.


So... the 6139-6010 is a turtle? Doxas are turtles?


----------



## timetellinnoob

One-Seventy said:


> In the spirit of coming up with infantile names for new Seikos, how about "Skwillard"?


i remember some months ago some guy flipped an absolute b over people calling that case the 'skinny willard' lol


----------



## Ritten

hodinky said:


> 😊
> 
> View attachment 16682125
> 
> View attachment 16682126



I've been waiting to pull the trigger on a Sumo for a decent dial color and now these are going to make it a hard choice between them!


----------



## dan13rla

josayeee said:


> This is the time where we determine its nick name.


Undernourished Turtle?


----------



## Xerxes300

josayeee said:


> Slim Willard may catch on whether relevant or not. Rolls off the tongue nicely. This is the time where we determine its nick name.


Hopefully they add something here









Vol.2 Watches with nicknames | by Seiko watch design


Two designers exchange some imaginative interpretations of why the certain Seiko watches are so popular that our fans have given them their own nicknames apart from their model names and references.




www.seiko-design.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 6L35

I'd call it "Captain Phillips", the skipper of the gunboat that carried Captain Williams to his fate.


----------



## Iron swan

People trying to call it a Willard, Seiko calling it a Heritage Turtle, it’s anarchy!









I’ll likely just call it the SPB317.
(Amongst friends we’ve been calling it the 1968 re-issue but I just realized that’s already been taken with the SLA025).


----------



## Davekaye90

Iron swan said:


> People trying to call it a Willard, Seiko calling it a Heritage Turtle, it’s anarchy!
> View attachment 16691021
> 
> 
> I’ll likely just call it the SPB317.
> (Amongst friends we’ve been calling it the 1968 re-issue but I just realized that’s already been taken with the SLA025).


In like two months nobody will remember what an SPB317 is. There will also probably be like an SPB357 that's the same series with a new dial.

Imagine trying to refer to the 63MAS series as SPB143—149, +213, +253, +297.


----------



## BTNMNKI

dan13rla said:


> Undernourished Turtle?


Heeeeh! 

Diet Turtle would also work.


----------



## Tanker G1

BTNMNKI said:


> Diet Turtle would also work.


Anything that alludes to a smaller turtle might be confused as a reference to the 'mini-turtle'.









The 41mm case size could be added to whatever previously used name emerges. Turtle41 for example. The flanks aren't as rounded as a regular turtle, so maybe it's a different kind of turtle. Is it a box turtle? 🐢🐢🐢









Posting turtle pics to a watch thread... What has my life become?


----------



## Davekaye90

Tanker G1 said:


> Anything that alludes to a smaller turtle might be confused as a reference to the 'mini-turtle'.
> View attachment 16693267
> 
> 
> The 41mm case size could be added to whatever previously used name emerges. Turtle41 for example. The flanks aren't as rounded as a regular turtle, so maybe it's a different kind of turtle. Is it a box turtle? 🐢🐢🐢
> View attachment 16693289
> 
> 
> Posting turtle pics to a watch thread? What has my life become?


Box turtle isn't bad.


----------



## Xerxes300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KLC

Prellard?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Willard Prime


----------



## mi6_

Xerxes300 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This version of the turtle just looks way too thick for me. Going to have to pass.


----------



## Galaga

mi6_ said:


> This version of the turtle just looks way too thick for me. Going to have to pass.


That is the ONLY version of the turtle that is a true reissue.


----------



## thesharkman

fillerbunny said:


> So... the 6139-6010 is a turtle? Doxas are turtles?


HELL NO they aren't. 

<* shark >>><


----------



## mi6_

Galaga said:


> That is the ONLY version of the turtle that is a true reissue.


It was meant as a joke about the tortoise…. Love the turtles, but the Seiko mini-turtle for me please.


----------



## CydeWeys

tfost said:


> Agree. Not a Willard. The original was sold before the Willard existed, AFAIK, so it can’t be a Willard variant.
> 
> Edit: love this WIS minutiae!


I think it's not a Willard for a different reason -- it doesn't have that distinctive crown protector bump-out. To me that is the definitive feature of the Willard; without that it's just a turtle.


----------



## fillerbunny

CydeWeys said:


> I think it's not a Willard for a different reason -- it doesn't have that distinctive crown protector bump-out. To me that is the definitive feature of the Willard; without that it's just a turtle.


But is it a turtle if it has slab sides?


----------



## CydeWeys

fillerbunny said:


> But is it a turtle if it has slab sides?


These don't look slab-sided to me?









Yes, there is a flat portion on the side, but there's a noticeable slope between that and the bezel. To me slab-sided would imply that the flat part of the side goes all the way up, to the base of the bezel. It doesn't on this model.


----------



## KLC

The OG 8000 is basically a transitional design that incorporates elements from both 62MAS and Turtle cases.


----------



## JDM_enthusiast

FWIW the 1968 design is just called the “Third Diver” in Japan. (62MAS is the “First Diver”, Capt. Willard is the “Second Diver”.)

I don’t think this one has a specific nickname, though.


----------



## KLC

Didn’t 8000 series come before Willard?


----------



## JDM_enthusiast

KLC said:


> Didn’t 8000 series come before Willard?


I don’t know that the nicknames are _right_, It’s just what i’ve heard them called.


----------



## mi6_

I was really excited for these but frankly was very dissapointed. Sure the case is different, a re-issue cushion style case. The bracelet looks nice, but doesn’t match the case design in any way (maybe works better than usual as they clearly didn’t try to match it). They blacked out the hands, but then leave the dial hour markers with silver surrounds (should have been blacked out surrounds as well).

Its another parts bin special with more or less the same kind of hands and markers used on the MM200, Willard and SPB143. At a glance there’s very little difference between the hands, dial and bezels of these watches. The case shape is the most unique difference. And at $1,200 USD, again we get a standard aluminum bezel insert that will eventually get scratched/dinged up. Not even a machined steel insert with hard coating like on the SPB143 series. For this price it should be a ceramic insert.

I guess I’m done with Seiko…. Enough of the reissue pieces. Give us a modern 41mm diver with a ceramic insert please and come up with a new design (like a 41mm Transocean). What happened to the Seiko designers that gave us an SKX, Monster, Samurai or Sumo??? They must have all retired. Is the back-catalogue all we have for design language?

This brand offers no value or features that make it stand apart from its competition. Seiko seems to be entirely resting on its laurels. The updated Tissot Seastar 1000, Certina DS Action or MIDO Ocean Star 200C with the engraved ceramic bezels are a much nicer watch for less money with better movements (80 hr power reserve, silicon hairspring, etc), better bracelets (ratcheting extensions) and specs (ceramics inserts). Admittedly both are probably too large at 43mm. The size is unfortunately the only thing Seiko got right here….


----------



## VincentG

The 6105-800x cushion case diver and the 6105-811x asymmetrical case divers were manufactured concurrently and production began in 1968 for the 800x, the earliest known examples of the 811x is from 1970. Proof/Proof examples are far more common to find in the cushion case, the switch from Proof to Resist happened to both models at roughly the same time, 1970.


----------



## tmathes

Davekaye90 said:


> You should check what HTS code the watches were cleared under, and what the declared customs value was. There *is *a duty-free exemption on watches up to $800. So somebody screwed up, or you got scammed.


The declared customs values were exactly what I paid. If there's an exemption I sure did not get it, the paperwork looked to be filled out properly. If I got scammed, it was UPS that scammed me, not the seller.

I've just resigned myself to never, ever buy a watch from international sources again.


----------



## CydeWeys

mi6_ said:


> I was really excited for these but frankly was very dissapointed. Sure the case is different, a re-issue cushion style case. The bracelet looks nice, but doesn’t match the case design in any way (maybe works better than usual as they clearly didn’t try to match it). They blacked out the hands, but then leave the dial hour markers with silver surrounds (should have been blacked out surrounds as well).
> 
> Its another parts bin special with more or less the same kind of hands and markers used on the MM200, Willard and SPB243. At a glance there’s very little difference between the hands, dial and bezels of these watches. The case shape is the most unique difference. And at $1,200 USD, again we get a standard aluminum bezel insert that will eventually get scratched/dinged up. Not even a machined steel insert with hard coating like on the SPB143 series. For this price it should be a ceramic insert.
> 
> I guess I’m done with Seiko…. Enough of the reissue pieces. Give us a modern 41mm diver with a ceramic insert please and come up with a new design (like a 41mm Transocean). What happened to the Seiko designers that gave us an SKX, Monster, Samurai or Sumo??? They must have all retired. Is the back-catalogue all we have for design language?
> 
> This brand offers no value or features that make it stand apart from its competition. Seiko seems to be entirely resting on its laurels. The updated Tissot Seastar 1000, Certina DS Action or MIDO Ocean Star 200C with the engraved ceramic bezels are a much nicer watch for less money with better movements (80 hr power reserve, silicon hairspring, etc), better bracelets (ratcheting extensions) and specs (ceramics inserts). Admittedly both are probably too large at 43mm. The size is unfortunately the only thing Seiko got right here….


I definitely agree with some of these points. That's why the baby Marinemaster is my favorite Seiko diver design. It feels the most forward-looking of all the designs, even if it too is admittedly based on a retro model. The MM200 is even superior to a Submariner in a few ways -- the 4 o'clock crown is less likely to dig into your wrist (a problem I do actually experience when cycling with my Submariner), and the Diashield coating makes it more scratch-resistant. And yes, the Submariner is more accurate and magnetic resistant (my poor SPB187 got magnetized in the mail!), but for a few days' wear at a time I actually prefer the MM200 design.

So yeah, I wish they went a little bit more upmarket with it, with tighter accuracy regulation, a proper ceramic bezel, and toolless microadjust like a sports model oyster bracelet gives you. That would pretty much be my ideal dive watch.

Oh, and make variants with fun colors and dial textures (I already preordered SPB299).


----------



## One-Seventy

mi6_ said:


> Its another parts bin special with more or less the same kind of hands and markers used on the MM200, Willard and SPB243. At a glance there’s very little difference between the hands, dial and bezels of these watches. The case shape is the most unique difference. And at $1,200 USD, again we get a standard aluminum bezel insert that will eventually get scratched/dinged up. Not even a machined steel insert with hard coating like on the SPB143 series. For this price it should be a ceramic insert.


In the UK the classic black model on the strap is 10% cheaper than the cheapest 1965 Re-imagination, also on a strap. All other specs and levels of quality appear the same, so I guess for £90 less you get downgraded from a steel to aluminium bezel. 

The various offerings from Swatch have commendably good movements, but mostly look like they've been designed in elementary school, unfortunately. 


> I guess I’m done with Seiko….


----------



## krayzie

JDM_enthusiast said:


> FWIW the 1968 design is just called the “Third Diver” in Japan. (62MAS is the “First Diver”, Capt. Willard is the “Second Diver”.)
> 
> I don’t think this one has a specific nickname, though.


I thought 3rd Diver is 6306-7001 which continues on the skin diver (what we called it in Hong Kong) line-up.

The Professional started life with the 6215 in 1967, then with the 6159 in 1968-1969. Ironic enough their "epic fail" model is now the most collectible lol!


----------



## valuewatchguy

KLC said:


> Didn’t 8000 series come before Willard?


----------



## mi6_

One-Seventy said:


>


HAHA doubt it. My new Oris Aquis is probably 4 times the watch at barely double the price of any 6R35 Seiko. Seiko could only dream of making a watch this good,










My Monster SZSC003, SPB143, SPB243, mini-turtle SPRC39, mini-tuna SRPE31, SKX009, SNE107, SNE279, SCC813, and solar diver trio (SNE573, SNE585 and SNE583) are all the Seiko’s I need. No value left in this brand and no motivation to pump out new fresh designs. Seiko asks entry level Swiss luxury prices with sh&t movements and no quality control. If they ever make a modern $1,200 diver about 40-41mm with a ceramic bezel insert, then I’ll be back.


----------



## Iron swan

To clarify:

•1965: 62MAS
•1968: 6159-7001; 6105-8000
•1970: Willard


----------



## Iron swan

mi6_ said:


> HAHA doubt it. My new Oris Aquis is probably 4 times the watch at barely double the price of any 6R35 Seiko. Seiko could only dream of making a watch this good,
> 
> View attachment 16694736


Too bad it doesn’t look nearly as good as any of the Seiko divers we’re discussing. Looks wise, that hockey puck doesn’t hold a candle to them. 
But hey, that’s your ugly baby and if you love it, that’s all that matters. 

Now that you’re done with Seiko, I guess you won’t be posting here anymore & constantly whining and droning on and on about Seiko like some weird obsessed ex-boyfriend? 
We‘ll all miss you terribly and hold a candlelight vigil in your honor this Tuesday at 7pm EST.
Happy trails, enjoy the Oris forums.


----------



## Tanker G1

mi6_ said:


> They blacked out the hands, but then leave the dial hour markers with silver surrounds (should have been blacked out surrounds as well).


Didn't realize this until your post. It is a bit disappointing. I have Seiko 5 models with black handsets in my collection where they didn't do this.


----------



## Tanker G1

Out of curiosity, what is the most recent Seiko dive watch case that is not based on a historical model? Shogun?


----------



## konners

Tanker G1 said:


> Didn't realize this until your post. It is a bit disappointing. I have Seiko 5 models with black handsets in my collection where they didn't do this.


I’ve seen a photo of it with silver hands. I wouldn’t put money either way until they actually hit the shops.


----------



## Joll71

Tanker G1 said:


> Didn't realize this until your post. It is a bit disappointing. I have Seiko 5 models with black handsets in my collection where they didn't do this.


They’re not black, it’s a trick if the light. Look at 68molle’s pics on IG, it’s the same watch but the hands look black or polished according to the light - as do the plot surrounds


----------



## fillerbunny

Tanker G1 said:


> Out of curiosity, what is the most recent Seiko dive watch case that is not based on a historical model? Shogun?


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tanker G1 said:


> Out of curiosity, what is the most recent Seiko dive watch case that is not based on a historical model? Shogun?


mini turtle probably


----------



## Davekaye90

One-Seventy said:


> The various offerings from Swatch have commendably good movements, but mostly look like they've been designed in elementary school, unfortunately.


I can't look at a mid-tier Swatch offering without falling asleep. The Midos in particular are just so _dull _looking. "I'd like one dive watch, please." That's a Mido diver. Take the brand off the dial and it could be one of countless cookie cutter microbrands that made it. Does Seiko have its issues? Of course. But you're never going to confuse a Seiko diver for some other brand. 

The days when a Seiko was the value option are over, that is true. Now owning both, I can say that Christopher Ward makes an objectively better watch for the money. Their case finishing is comparable, they're using ceramic (or sapphire in the case of the Aquitaine), they start with SW-200s and several including mine are COSC certified, and their bracelets and clasps are far better than Seiko's. 

At this point you buy a Seiko because you like the design. If you just want a really good watch, there are better choices.


----------



## mi6_

Iron swan said:


> Too bad it doesn’t look nearly as good as any of the Seiko divers we’re discussing. Looks wise, that hockey puck doesn’t hold a candle to them.
> But hey, that’s your ugly baby and if you love it, that’s all that matters.
> 
> Now that you’re done with Seiko, I guess you won’t be posting here anymore & constantly whining and droning on and on about Seiko like some weird obsessed ex-boyfriend?
> We‘ll all miss you terribly and hold a candlelight vigil in your honor this Tuesday at 7pm EST.
> Happy trails, enjoy the Oris forums.


HAHA you’re really quite the tool aren’t you? Do you always go off on personal attacks with people who don’t share your opinion? BLOCKED

Oris Aquis is probably one of the best designed dive watches since the Rolex Submariner. I guess you’re just jealous that you don’t have one too…. Enjoy your misaligned Seiko’s and movements that drift in accuracy constantly needing service every 2 years.


----------



## krayzie

mi6_ said:


> HAHA doubt it. My new Oris Aquis is probably 4 times the watch at barely double the price of any 6R35 Seiko. Seiko could only dream of making a watch this good,
> 
> View attachment 16694736


Not sure about that simple design case and obscene looking hour hand. Replace the ORIS logo with Tag Heuer and nobody would even notice imo.

I thought the ORIS Chronoris looked pretty decent about 15 years ago tho, and also that cheap skeleton watch they had can't remember the name off my head.

Too much sub-brand marketing these days with Seiko.


----------



## Davekaye90

krayzie said:


> Not sure about that simple design case and obscene looking hour hand. Replace the ORIS logo with Tag Heuer and nobody would even notice imo.
> 
> I thought the ORIS Chronoris looked pretty decent about 15 years ago tho, and also that cheap skeleton watch they had can't remember the name off my head.


I don't see it. The kettle shape and the integrated lugs are definitely an Oris thing. The Aqua Racer is very different. They're fine, I've tried them on, was interested in a Clean Ocean for a bit, but never pulled the trigger. My main issue with them is that I think they look goofy on a strap because of the 12mm lug width. 

Ended up going for a D65 instead. At second hand prices, the D65 and Aquis are great watches. At MSRP - yeah no.


----------



## coconutpolygon

Saying that the Aquis is a better watch at 2x the price... well yeah of course it is, it's 2x the price? I don't understand your argument. I love Oris, I have a cal. 400 D65, it's a really great watch. I also have a big crown pointer date, also a great watch. I also have had 3 prospex Seikos that all varied in quality wildly. one's movement died, one was very inaccurate and I ended up selling it, and the last one is perfect.

I agree with your criticisms of Seiko though. I would actually pay Aquis money to have an Aquis quality prospex diver. The problem is their "Aquis" level divers are twice the price of an Aquis. (e.g. the SLA051).

Seiko have some of the best designs in the business, and I think their movements and QC should reflect that. How they've gone up market and gotten sloppier doesn't really do them justice IMO.


----------



## mconlonx

Davekaye90 said:


> At this point you buy a Seiko because you like the design *name*. If you just want a really good watch, there are better choices.


If you just like the design, there are copy design choices out there with arguably better specs (hello, ceramic bezel insert, sapphire crystal), and even perhaps better QC. Some even with hi-beat movements - PT5000 and SW200. 

With Seiko, you're buying the name. And legit copy-design reissues, but they are OK, because the company who did the original design is doing the reissues. Right...?


----------



## krayzie

Davekaye90 said:


> Take the brand off the dial and it could be one of countless cookie cutter microbrands that made it. Does Seiko have its issues? Of course. But you're never going to confuse a Seiko diver for some other brand.


I've noticed this with affordable Swiss watches for a while now as they all have this sort of cheap generic look to me. I wonder if even Swatch is just using their Chinese suppliers to do their casing designs as well to save money.

The last Swatch remake I bought was the Tissot PR 516 GL remake about 10 years ago. It looked unmistakably Tissot but too bad it was quite uncomfortable to wear.

I wonder why Seiko won't do cheap re-creations. Maybe their newer hires got something to prove with their re-interpretations.


----------



## Davekaye90

coconutpolygon said:


> Saying that the Aquis is a better watch at 2x the price... well yeah of course it is, it's 2x the price? I don't understand your argument. I love Oris, I have a cal. 400 D65, it's a really great watch. I also have a big crown pointer date, also a great watch. I also have had 3 prospex Seikos that all varied in quality wildly. one's movement died, one was very inaccurate and I ended up selling it, and the last one is perfect.
> 
> I agree with your criticisms of Seiko though. I would actually pay Aquis money to have an Aquis quality prospex diver. The problem is their "Aquis" level divers are twice the price of an Aquis. (e.g. the SLA051).
> 
> Seiko have some of the best designs in the business, and I think their movements and QC should reflect that. How they've gone up market and gotten sloppier doesn't really do them justice IMO.


Used to used things get more complicated. Current SPB divers go for $800-900ish. A standard Aquis is maybe $1100 used, if even that high. Oris watches TANK from new MSRPs to used sale prices in a way that Seiko watches just don't. 

Is a used $1100 Oris Aquis a better watch than a used $1100 SPB149? Yes. If you like the Aquis design more, go for it. I don't really like the design more, as I said I think they look dumb on leather, and there's no way to change straps without an $80 screw driver. Regular D65s are also about the same money. They're better in some ways, worse in others. They have half the WR, and the cases and anodized aluminum bezel inserts scratch easily. I own both and like them both.


----------



## Davekaye90

mconlonx said:


> (hello, ceramic bezel insert, sapphire crystal), and even perhaps better QC. Some even with hi-beat movements - PT5000 and SW200.
> 
> With Seiko, you're buying the name. And legit copy-design reissues, but they are OK, because the company who did the original design is doing the reissues. Right...?


You're aware that King Samurai has a ceramic insert and sapphire crystal, yes? And that all of the current SPB divers have sapphire? 

I can't comment on the alignment of the Chinese knock offs, but the PT5000? You're really gonna argue that's better than a Seiko movement? 

If you think a $300 Chinese knock off MM200R looks as good as the real thing, you haven't seen the real thing up close. The knock offs have soft edges and blurry transitions from brushed to polished surfaces, like an SKX case. The real thing is razor sharp. There's no comparison. The knock offs also don't have DiaShield, and if they have AR at all, it'll suck. 

But yeah, convince yourself you're getting the same thing from a Heimdallr or whatever.


----------



## solo-act

Anything new and upcoming on Seiko GPS Solar?


----------



## mconlonx

Davekaye90 said:


> You're aware that King Samurai has a ceramic insert and sapphire crystal, yes? And that all of the current SPB divers have sapphire?
> 
> I can't comment on the alignment of the Chinese knock offs, but the PT5000? You're really gonna argue that's better than a Seiko movement?
> 
> If you think a $300 Chinese knock off MM200R looks as good as the real thing, you haven't seen the real thing up close. The knock offs have soft edges and blurry transitions from brushed to polished surfaces, like an SKX case. The real thing is razor sharp. There's no comparison. The knock offs also don't have DiaShield, and if they have AR at all, it'll suck.
> 
> But yeah, convince yourself you're getting the same thing from a Heimdallr or whatever.


Wow. You mentioned design, not finishing. Move this goalposts!

I said the PT5000 is a higher beat movement, and that some copy-designs out of China are now being spec'd with SW200 movements. Are you going to argue that the 6R35 is a better movement than an SW200?

I didn't at all say you're getting the same thing from companies like Heimdallr. Neither did I say that the MM200 was directly comparable to a cheaper copy-design. But if you like the looks, and decent quality at what SKXs used to sell, it's a valid observation.

Otherwise, you're buying the name, the marketing, the history... and copy-design reissues.


----------



## Robotaz

CydeWeys said:


> These don't look slab-sided to me?
> View attachment 16694077
> 
> 
> Yes, there is a flat portion on the side, but there's a noticeable slope between that and the bezel. To me slab-sided would imply that the flat part of the side goes all the way up, to the base of the bezel. It doesn't on this model.


It looks awkwardly slab-sided to me. I don’t think the watch should be thinner because you end up with an awkward look, like this new one.


----------



## One-Seventy

mi6_ said:


> HAHA doubt it. My new Oris Aquis is probably 4 times the watch at barely double the price of any 6R35 Seiko.


And yet you're still here, raging away. Oh, and the occasional misstep. Looking forward to loads of posts from you tomorrow about how you're done with Seiko now!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

I like the watch independent of my opinion of Oris. I am considering the black dial version but it will be largely redundant in my collection of divers so the white dial version might be my first white dial diver in a good long while.


----------



## Galaga

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I like the watch independent of my opinion of Oris. I am considering the black dial version but it will be largely redundant in my collection of divers so the white dial version might be my first white dial diver in a good long while.


Oris watches are nice but they don’t have the character that a Seiko diver has. It’s not even a contest.


----------



## Davekaye90

mconlonx said:


> If you just like the design, there are copy design choices out there with arguably better specs (hello, ceramic bezel insert, sapphire crystal), and even perhaps better QC. Some even with hi-beat movements - PT5000 and SW200.
> 
> With Seiko, you're buying the name. And legit copy-design reissues, but they are OK, because the company who did the original design is doing the reissues. Right...?


This post _heavily _implies that the only thing a Seiko diver has over a Chinese copy is the Seiko badge on it. You can try to weasel out of it and say "oh I didn't say the MM200R is comparable to a $200 knock off," but what else does "you're buying the name" mean? 

You say a Seiko diver is only worth the badge, and then you say that no actually the knock offs aren't really comparable, but they aren't bad for SKX money. Which is it?


----------



## Tanker G1

Galaga said:


> Oris watches are nice but they don’t have the character that a Seiko diver has. It’s not even a contest.


True, but character alone doesn't get me over the hump as much as the confidence I'm going to get my money's worth does. IMO that's becoming increasingly rare in the 6R Prospex range. Above and below that, occasional QC issues aside, I think Seiko and GS still deliver more often than not.

I know it's not a diver following the flow of the Seiko vs Oris vs whatever discussion, but in support of my opinion on getting your money's worth, I bought this last week. Five seconds per YEAR accuracy and GS finishing for $3,800 - a money's worth slam dunk if you ask me.


----------



## Degr8n8

Betting this kid is now a big Seiko fanboy and can’t wait to rock the new Seiko Turtle King Willard.


----------



## Tanker G1

Degr8n8 said:


> the new Seiko Turtle King Willard


Haha, I think you need a ceramic bezel insert to use King? 

Seiko Prospex 1968 Modern Re-interpretation Historical Slim Willard Turtle ™


----------



## Degr8n8

Tanker G1 said:


> Didn't realize this until your post. It is a bit disappointing. I have Seiko 5 models with black handsets in my collection where they didn't do this.


 This is why WUS is dangerous. One moment you’re enjoying a thread, looking forward to some new Seiko releases, then whamo! You can never look at you watch collection the same, half the pieces you own are now flawed and you have buy some more watches to fill the new void. Anywho, if its any consolence, I believe that Orient may have some watches with black handsets and matching dial markers. One example being the Orient Ray 2.


----------



## SuperDadHK

I start to think Seiko is moving to a right market direction.
There are many micro brands making value watches and there is too much competition at $500 market now.
Seiko have to show their edges, say finishing, tech, style, heritage, to fight the $1000 market.

Actually king turtle and king samurai are their answer to value market, I am interested to know how do they sell comparing to the competitors and their own 6R models.
I doubt they perform at the same level of the 143 lineup.


----------



## Davekaye90

SuperDadHK said:


> I start to think Seiko is moving to a right market direction.
> There are many micro brands making value watches and there is too much competition at $500 market now.
> Seiko have to show their edges, say finishing, tech, style, heritage, to fight the $1000 market.
> 
> Actually king turtle and king samurai are their answer to value market, I am interested to know how do they sell comparing to the competitors and their own 6R models.


King Sammy at gray market pricing I still think is a solid value. Maybe not quite to the degree that the Kamasu at gray market pricing is, but a solid Seiko diver for $200 is just not a thing anymore. The King Samurai is around $350 though, and for a watch with a unique and instantly recognizable design that has all of the requisite features, that's really not a bad price.


----------



## Galaga

Tanker G1 said:


> True, but character alone doesn't get me over the hump as much as the confidence I'm going to get my money's worth does. IMO that's becoming increasingly rare in the 6R Prospex range. Above and below that, occasional QC issues aside, I think Seiko and GS still deliver more often than not.
> 
> I know it's not a diver following the flow of the Seiko vs Oris vs whatever discussion, but in support of my opinion on getting your money's worth, I bought this last week. Five seconds per YEAR accuracy and GS finishing for $3,800 - a money's worth slam dunk if you ask me.
> View attachment 16696056


Each to their own but I don’t do dials that look like a ceiling from a 1980’s Yum Cha restaurant.


----------



## 6L35

This thread could be renamed to "How to survive the narcissistic Seiko ex-lover".


----------



## Tanker G1

Galaga said:


> Each to their own but I don’t do dials that look like a ceiling from a 1980’s Yum Cha restaurant.


Lol, you had to edit this? Your old brain not up to the task of recalling the name of a restaurant from your youth?

So you prefer Seiko watches with character, but not too much character. Got it. Is there a percentage of character you stay below? Or is there a specific range of character that's acceptable? You said it's not even a contest so I'd image your Seiko watches have at least 75% character. Are price and the amount of character you expect correlated? I need a Seiko-character flowchart.


----------



## kuratovsky

It's hard to disagree with the recent loss of value in Seiko. But I'm so, SO glad they aren't doing the usual entry/mid Swiss stuff. As I see they still focus on character, design and heritage rather than the spec sheet and the questionable value of a Swiss Made badge. Given how much it costs for a manufacturer to add some more specs, I'm more than willing to pay for the former rather than getting another generic, soulless entry/mid Swiss design with a ceramic bezel. Unlike that ceramic bezel, you can't produce character for some additional bucks. This is why people buying spec sheets rather than watches can't wrap their head around Seiko, and come here instead to bash the brand.


----------



## CydeWeys

mi6_ said:


> HAHA doubt it. My new Oris Aquis is probably 4 times the watch at barely double the price of any 6R35 Seiko. Seiko could only dream of making a watch this good,
> 
> View attachment 16694736
> 
> 
> My Monster SZSC003, SPB143, SPB243, mini-turtle SPRC39, mini-tuna SRPE31, SKX009, SNE107, SNE279, SCC813, and solar diver trio (SNE573, SNE585 and SNE583) are all the Seiko’s I need. No value left in this brand and no motivation to pump out new fresh designs. Seiko asks entry level Swiss luxury prices with sh&t movements and no quality control. If they ever make a modern $1,200 diver about 40-41mm with a ceramic bezel insert, then I’ll be back.


How is the Oris 4X the watch exactly? I'd argue exactly the opposite in all cases -- you spend a lot more money to get significantly diminishing returns.


----------



## CydeWeys

mconlonx said:


> I said the PT5000 is a higher beat movement, and that some copy-designs out of China are now being spec'd with SW200 movements. Are you going to argue that the 6R35 is a better movement than an SW200?


4Hz isn't inherently better than 3Hz (e.g. FPJ uses 3Hz across their entire line). The main difference between these two movements is that the 6R35 has 70 hours power reserve whereas the SW200 only has 38 hours. If the two movements are regulated to the same accuracy, then yeah, I'd absolutely take the 6R35 over the SW200. If the SW200 is significantly more accurate then it becomes a harder choice to make.


----------



## Galaga

Tanker G1 said:


> Lol, you had to edit this? Your old brain not up to the task of recalling the name of a restaurant from your youth?
> 
> So you prefer Seiko watches with character, but not too much character. Got it. Is there a percentage of character you stay below? Or is there a specific range of character that's acceptable? You said it's not even a contest so I'd image your Seiko watches have at least 75% character. Are price and the amount of character you expect correlated? I need a Seiko-character flowchart.


I have 3 first generation turtles, a SKX009J and a Marinemaster SBDX017. 

I’ve also owned a SKX007j, a Seiko Cocktail time SARB065, a Seiko SNZH, a orange Samurai, SPB053 and a SARX055 with a similar cheesy dial like your watch and all of them except that cheesy number had character. 

GS I respect but they lack charm except for a few and don’t start me with their dive watches they all suck. 

My analysis is subjective but with plenty of experience.


----------



## mconlonx

Davekaye90 said:


> This post _heavily _implies that the only thing a Seiko diver has over a Chinese copy is the Seiko badge on it. You can try to weasel out of it and say "oh I didn't say the MM200R is comparable to a $200 knock off," but what else does "you're buying the name" mean?
> 
> You say a Seiko diver is only worth the badge, and then you say that no actually the knock offs aren't really comparable, but they aren't bad for SKX money. Which is it?


You brought up the MM200. Honestly, I thought we were still talking Slim Willard, Willard, 62/63MAS, (Turtle, SKX, Samurai, Tuna), and the like. You might as well argue that I'm saying the San Martin and Heimdallr Grand Seiko copy-designs are on the same level as the real deal. They are very obviously not.

It's both. Seiko does offer detail differences which may be worth it to some. My point was only ever - in specific reply to your post - that if someone's just interested in the design, they might do just as well with a copy-design watch for a fraction of the price. Others will pay a premium for diminishing returns on finish, finer details, and, yes, the brand name.


----------



## mconlonx

CydeWeys said:


> 4Hz isn't inherently better than 3Hz (e.g. FPJ uses 3Hz across their entire line). The main difference between these two movements is that the 6R35 has 70 hours power reserve whereas the SW200 only has 38 hours. If the two movements are regulated to the same accuracy, then yeah, I'd absolutely take the 6R35 over the SW200. If the SW200 is significantly more accurate then it becomes a harder choice to make.


Beat rate matters to many. Not me, perfectly happy even with Vostok, but many.

6R35 +/- 20~40 spd
SW200 +/- 12~30 spd


----------



## fillerbunny

CydeWeys said:


> These don't look slab-sided to me?
> View attachment 16694077
> 
> 
> Yes, there is a flat portion on the side, but there's a noticeable slope between that and the bezel. To me slab-sided would imply that the flat part of the side goes all the way up, to the base of the bezel. It doesn't on this model.


Allow me to rephrase, then – to me, what makes the Turtle is the way the top of the case comes to a point with the side sloping up and out to meet it, like, you know, on a live turtle. The mini turtle kinda earns its nickname due to this, and the MM200 kinda does this – beautifully – but is shaped differently otherwise.

I just don't think turtles should have flat sides, and that separates them from all the other 70's cushion cases.


----------



## One-Seventy

Degr8n8 said:


> This is why WUS is dangerous.


Is it because of misinformation from the troll, repeated verbatim by Tanker, and then apparently taken as gospel by you? Yep, I agree; it's a form of mind control.


> One moment you’re enjoying a thread, looking forward to some new Seiko releases, then whamo! You can never look at you watch collection the same, half the pieces you own are now flawed and you have buy some more watches to fill the new void.


Flawed because someone else said so?

You could always use your own critical thinking and figure it out for yourself, rather than relying on renders and instead at least trying to verify what shade was used for the marker surrounds and hands by looking at a few real-world pictures such as the below (which show how different it looks), and then finding one to try in the flesh. Probably just easier to repeat whatever you read on the internet and buy more watches though?


----------



## One-Seventy

double post


----------



## 6L35

mconlonx said:


> Beat rate matters to many. Not me, perfectly happy even with Vostok, but many.
> 
> 6R35 +/- 20~40 spd
> SW200 +/- 12~30 spd


The numbers for the 6R35 are wrong: They are -15~+25 spd.


----------



## CydeWeys

fillerbunny said:


> Allow me to rephrase, then – to me, what makes the Turtle is the way the top of the case comes to a point with the side sloping up and out to meet it, like, you know, on a live turtle. The mini turtle kinda earns its nickname due to this, and the MM200 kinda does this – beautifully – but is shaped differently otherwise.


I love my SPB187, but it too has a flat section on the side. Admittedly not as large as on these new heritage turtles, but it's there.


----------



## CydeWeys

mconlonx said:


> Beat rate matters to many. Not me, perfectly happy even with Vostok, but many.
> 
> 6R35 +/- 20~40 spd
> SW200 +/- 12~30 spd


I don't think these figures are correct. 6R35 is rated at -15 to +25 s/d, while SW200 has a range of ratings depending on which grade you get.

But your average 6R35 performs well within those specs, as does SW200. So what you would really want to see is the range of _actual delivered_ accuracy (not as specced), to be able to compare the two movements.

I think the increased power reserve ends up winning out over whatever marginal accuracy advantage the SW200 has, if it even has an accuracy advantage.


----------



## john_marston

Some fun drama again in the Seiko thread I see 🍿 

I have my issues with modern Seiko and their MSRP prices. But they’re still great and have an amazing back-catalog which is what I love them for. Grey/used prices are also a thing. Not many brands I’d pay MSRP for anyway.

Do think GS is where the really cool stuff is happening right now


----------



## fillerbunny

CydeWeys said:


> I love my SPB187, but it too has a flat section on the side. Admittedly not as large as on these new heritage turtles, but it's there.


Yes it does, the original as in SPB077 et al doesn't and has a shape a bit more like the 6159 it's supposed to homage. 










But I digress, we're getting off-topic from all the Seiko strategy bashing.


----------



## CydeWeys

fillerbunny said:


> Yes it does, the original as in SPB077 et al doesn't and has a shape a bit more like the 6159 it's supposed to homage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I digress, we're getting off-topic from all the Seiko strategy bashing.


Yeah, I tried those out in person too but ended up going for the newer ones, as I liked the hands and better movement more, and had a slight preference for the newer case.

Agreed on all points that the previous gen of MM200 is more turtle-y/cushiony and that they're increasingly getting away from that with the MM200 line as it continues to evolve (which is 100% fine by me).


----------



## starwasp

Tanker G1 said:


> True, but character alone doesn't get me over the hump as much as the confidence I'm going to get my money's worth does. IMO that's becoming increasingly rare in the 6R Prospex range. Above and below that, occasional QC issues aside, I think Seiko and GS still deliver more often than not.
> 
> I know it's not a diver following the flow of the Seiko vs Oris vs whatever discussion, but in support of my opinion on getting your money's worth, I bought this last week. Five seconds per YEAR accuracy and GS finishing for $3,800 - a money's worth slam dunk if you ask me.
> View attachment 16696056


Just to say how much I like your choice of GS. I, too, had the quartz (SBGN007) although it has not been moved on, as it was a gold handset on a dark green dial, and I struggled to tell the time on it! The whole GS 9F range are belters and even their untuned ones are accurate to within +10s / year.


----------



## starwasp

Davekaye90 said:


> This post _heavily _implies that the only thing a Seiko diver has over a Chinese copy is the Seiko badge on it. You can try to weasel out of it and say "oh I didn't say the MM200R is comparable to a $200 knock off," but what else does "you're buying the name" mean?
> 
> You say a Seiko diver is only worth the badge, and then you say that no actually the knock offs aren't really comparable, but they aren't bad for SKX money. Which is it?


I have the Seiko SLA021 and a Proxima Scubamaster, in a very tasteful (!) bright pale blue dial. Paid less than10% of the price of the former for the latter, and whilst I love my SLA021, the latter is a lot more than 10% of the watch; and I have no qualms about wearing it on the beach, whilst mowing the lawn, fixing up the car etc. As for the relative quality, the bracelet seems identical other than the clasp, but it doesn't seem to that mysterious 'depth' that an MM300 dial has. From the side, I think only a real fanboy would spot the differences in the case shape and quality.


----------



## mi6_

CydeWeys said:


> How is the Oris 4X the watch exactly? I'd argue exactly the opposite in all cases -- you spend a lot more money to get significantly diminishing returns.


Well for one I got a nice fat discount on the Oris Aquis from my AD (never pay full retail) so it cost less than double what I paid for my SPB143 (which I also got a 25% discount on). First is the Oris offers about 5 sizes of Aquis ranging from 36mm to 45mm. Oris has a double dome sapphire, display caseback, brushed matte ceramic bezel insert, BGW9 lume that’s stronger/longer lasting than the Lumibrite on my recent Seiko’s (SPB143), a better bracelet with half links, milled clasp and milled divers extension. The unidirectional bezel has much more precise action (not sloppy muddled clicks), no alignment issues, and a proven reliable movement (Sellita SW-200-1) that will run for years at a consistent rate.

The only advantages a 6R35 Seiko has is the Diashield coating, the 70 hr power reserve and being able to claim everything including the movement is made in-house. Trust me if you owned an Oris Aquis and compared it to one of the Seiko 6R35 Prospex divers any reasonable person would come to the same conclusion that it’s easily 4 times the watch. It’s objectively a watch with far superior finishing and build quality that is leagues ahead of anything Seiko can do with their QC.

I still love Seiko, but there’s no value left in their watches. Yes they have some great designs in their catalogue, but there’s no value left. You used to feel like you were getting an amazing piece for not much money. (i.e.$200 SKX or $300 SARB035). Take the SPB187, SPB143 and SPB151 for example. They’re all way too similar to each other with the cases being the largest differentiator. Seiko should do an original design and come up with something new instead of going through the back catalogue. I got my 6R15 Seiko Monster SZSC003 brand new from Japan in 2018. I had to get it serviced last year as the variation in timekeeping was well over 45 seconds depending on its position. The 6R15 in it was total crap. I wore that watch for 3 years in a rotation with 15 others. There’s no way it should have needed a service already. Never had an issue with any of my Swatch movements that are years old.


----------



## coconutpolygon

starwasp said:


> I have the Seiko SLA021 and a Proxima Scubamaster, in a very tasteful (!) bright pale blue dial. Paid less than10% of the price of the former for the latter, and whilst I love my SLA021, the latter is a lot more than 10% of the watch; and I have no qualms about wearing it on the beach, whilst mowing the lawn, fixing up the car etc. As for the relative quality, the bracelet seems identical other than the clasp, but it doesn't seem to that mysterious 'depth' that an MM300 dial has. From the side, I think only a real fanboy would spot the differences in the case shape and quality.


Comparing micros/homage/ali express etc brands who copy paste designs from the well known brands is always going to be tough. A watch's retail price doesn't only include the cost of the product itself. Marketing, staff, R+D, the AD's cut, warranty, etc etc all goes into it. Obviously there are diminishing returns as price goes up.

Besides I'm fully in the camp that brands that copy paste everything but the logo are still making replica watches, they just swap the logo because it's illegal to use the trademark/branding of the original. If they could sell their copy with the Seiko logo they absolutely would lol.


----------



## coconutpolygon

mi6_ said:


> Seiko should do an original design and come up with something new instead of going through the back catalogue.


Why should they? We've seen time and time again that the brands that stick to their core designs and iterate slowly on them are the ones that stand the test of time. Seiko, Rolex, Cartier (Santos and Tank), the Omega Speedmaster, G-Shock square, etc etc.

If anything they should double down and stick to these core models and tighten up tolerances, put better movements and bracelets on them and really compete with entry level brands like Sinn, Oris, Longines, Tudor etc.

I still think Seiko have some of the best designs available, it's a shame they aren't executed at a higher level.


----------



## CydeWeys

Speaking of classic designs that have stood the test of time, and Seiko sticking within their wheelhouse, I do wish Seiko would do a full size mechanical tuna SPB-style. Put it alongside the MM200, Willard, 63MAS, and these new vintage turtles in terms of finishing/materials/movement.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tanker G1 said:


> I bought this last week. Five seconds per YEAR accuracy and GS finishing for $3,800 - a money's worth slam dunk if you ask me.


Great purchase by the way. Thats a classic in the making. 

Wouldn't Astron be a bigger slam dunk? in terms of value. Most have Zaratsu finishing, seiko DNA design, solar, and GPS which is accurate to like 1 sec every 100,000 years or some ridicuous number. Many also come with perpetual calendars.


----------



## valuewatchguy

CydeWeys said:


> Speaking of classic designs that have stood the test of time, and Seiko sticking within their wheelhouse, I do wish Seiko would do a full size mechanical tuna SPB-style. Put it alongside the MM200, Willard, 63MAS, and these new vintage turtles in terms of finishing/materials/movement.


The Spring Drive Tuna was such a watch.....


----------



## CydeWeys

valuewatchguy said:


> The Spring Drive Tuna was such a watch.....


Way higher price. I'm talking around the $1,000-1,200 mark. Also it wasn't an SPB because it used a spring drive movement; it was an SBDB. I'm specifically referring to the 6R35 here.


----------



## Tanker G1

Galaga said:


> I have 3 first generation turtles, a SKX009J and a Marinemaster SBDX017.
> 
> I’ve also owned a SKX007j, a Seiko Cocktail time SARB065, a Seiko SNZH, a orange Samurai, SPB053 and a SARX055 with a similar cheesy dial like your watch and all of them except that cheesy number had character.
> 
> GS I respect but they lack charm except for a few and don’t start me with their dive watches they all suck.
> 
> My analysis is subjective but with plenty of experience.


A history of damn good watches for the money. Some with incredible finishing and no-brainer street prices that support my point - character helps sell watches, but the feeling of getting what you paid for, and not necessarily specs, is more important. Your SBDX017 is probably that watch for you.

The new King Seiko has character but at $1,700 is a no-go for most. I don't recall the original MSRP of the SARX055 but I got one new from Japan in 2017 for $772. Still have it so now I'm up to two "cheesy" watches. If the new KS is $1,700 then I'd assume the titanium SARX would be ~$2,200 if it was released with a 6R35 today. I don't know about you, but I'm steering clear of any 6R at that price, character be damned. But I see you've switched to 'charm' now, which of course is subjective because you can't quantify it.

If my MM300s and GS diver share the same watch box, does the charm spread around over time? I hope so cause I wouldn't want to wear a watch that didn't have enough.


----------



## Tanker G1

valuewatchguy said:


> Great purchase by the way. Thats a classic in the making.
> 
> Wouldn't Astron be a bigger slam dunk? in terms of value. Most have Zaratsu finishing, seiko DNA design, solar, and GPS which is accurate to like 1 sec every 100,000 years or some ridicuous number. Many also come with perpetual calendars.


Yes, I love all of those things. I didn't like the busy dials of models past, but the newest ones are very appealing.


----------



## CydeWeys

valuewatchguy said:


> Great purchase by the way. Thats a classic in the making.
> 
> Wouldn't Astron be a bigger slam dunk? in terms of value. Most have Zaratsu finishing, seiko DNA design, solar, and GPS which is accurate to like 1 sec every 100,000 years or some ridicuous number. Many also come with perpetual calendars.


The Astron's accuracy is actually pretty mediocre. It's only rated for +/- 15s/m, and it's not thermoregulated, so it'll do even worse than that outside the specced temperature range of 5-35C. Now the Astron _is_ capable of receiving a GPS signal to set its time, but, one could argue, you can set a 9F watch to an external reference time as well (it just requires a little more manual effort). Note that GPS itself doesn't have any one specific accuracy per se. It's an entire network of satellites, running on different generations of hardware, all of which are themselves being synced. Since it's being actively adjusted by people to reflect the "true" time, and since the true time is a measurable astronomical phenomenon, then the overall GPS system is perfectly accurate over long periods of time. But if I have a ****ty mechanical watch that I set to the GPS time every day, it too is perfectly accurate over long periods of time, only deviating by some number of seconds per day until the next time I sync it.


----------



## krayzie

kuratovsky said:


> It's hard to disagree with the recent loss of value in Seiko. But I'm so, SO glad they aren't doing the usual entry/mid Swiss stuff. As I see they still focus on character, design and heritage rather than the spec sheet and the questionable value of a Swiss Made badge. Given how much it costs for a manufacturer to add some more specs, I'm more than willing to pay for the former rather than getting another generic, soulless entry/mid Swiss design with a ceramic bezel. Unlike that ceramic bezel, you can't produce character for some additional bucks. This is why people buying spec sheets rather than watches can't wrap their head around Seiko, and come here instead to bash the brand.


This is the exact same argument on car forums between cheap American muscle cars / German torquey hot hatches vs Japanese fun to drive handling sports cars. Specs isn't always everything, it's the feel.


----------



## valuewatchguy

CydeWeys said:


> The Astron's accuracy is actually pretty mediocre. It's only rated for +/- 15s/m, and it's not thermoregulated, so it'll do even worse than that outside the specced temperature range of 5-35C. Now the Astron _is_ capable of receiving a GPS signal to set its time, but, one could argue, you can set a 9F watch to an external reference time as well (it just requires a little more manual effort). Note that GPS itself doesn't have any one specific accuracy per se. It's an entire network of satellites, running on different generations of hardware, all of which are themselves being synced. Since it's being actively adjusted by people to reflect the "true" time, and since the true time is a measurable astronomical phenomenon, then the overall GPS system is perfectly accurate over long periods of time. But if I have a ****ty mechanical watch that I set to the GPS time every day, it too is perfectly accurate over long periods of time, only deviating by some number of seconds per day until the next time I sync it.


The Astron does all this in the background automatically. You never change the battery. and even if it fails to receive a signal for a day or two, it will self correct when it gets the signal again. Its all nuance but from an accuracy standpoint I'm not sure much beats solar and GPS. The 9F is cool an ive had 1/2 dozen. Never owned an Astron but that may change one day.


----------



## krayzie

valuewatchguy said:


> The Spring Drive Tuna was such a watch.....


Still can't believe they replaced the MM600, SD Tuna and SD Landmaster with those three chunky Okuyamas (he himself wears an Emperor Tuna).

I always think Seiko is making too many variations of the same thing as if it's a cost cutting thing.

Narrowing their line-up while upping the QC tolerances would be a great move.

Leave the Astrons to Citizen.


----------



## fillerbunny

coconutpolygon said:


> Besides I'm fully in the camp that brands that copy paste everything but the logo are still making replica watches, they just swap the logo because it's illegal to use the trademark/branding of the original. If they could sell their copy with the Seiko logo they absolutely would lol.


I'm sure they do, just not online and/or in English. Some of them sell "OEM dials" with the Seiko logo on them.


----------



## fillerbunny

mi6_ said:


> Trust me if you owned an Oris Aquis and compared it to one of the Seiko 6R35 Prospex divers *any reasonable person would come to the same conclusion *that it’s easily 4 times the watch. It’s *objectively* a watch with far superior finishing and build quality that is leagues ahead of anything Seiko can do with their QC.


It's fun how different people value different things in stuff. You only talk about specifications, value for money, things one can somehow measure. You haven't really said a thing about how these things _look_. 

I bet people who actively participate in this subforum either are those who like Seiko because they used to be cheap on the gray market or those that really like how Seiko watches look. Because no other brand – not even the other Japanese brands – are anywhere close to the design language Seiko still has. 

Personally I don't like the look of the Oris Aquis at all and wouldn't buy one however great a bargain I got. The same goes for all your typical Swatch Group divers that all look like they want to evoke the Submariner just enough to look familiar to people walking into a jeweller's. 

This all is OK and liking different things is great. But this is a hobby where we wear cool things for fun, and I think there specs matter even less than in say clothing.


----------



## john_marston

coconutpolygon said:


> Besides I'm fully in the camp that brands that copy paste everything but the logo are still making replica watches, they just swap the logo because it's illegal to use the trademark/branding of the original. *If they could sell their copy with the Seiko logo they absolutely would lol.*


They do! They’re replicas and they produce them in truckloads. 

But there’s also a legit market for design copies that dont share a copywritten(?) logos. And if there’s a demand, someone will make it. The Swiss started out making copies of British watches, and to this day loads of big brands blatantly copy other designs. I don’t really see the issue. Even for Seiko, I think an homage sometimes makes more sense for me. That said, nothing beats the experience and feel of the real deal. Specs only go so far if the execution hasn’t been done properly.


----------



## CydeWeys

valuewatchguy said:


> The Astron does all this in the background automatically. You never change the battery. and even if it fails to receive a signal for a day or two, it will self correct when it gets the signal again. Its all nuance but from an accuracy standpoint I'm not sure much beats solar and GPS. The 9F is cool an ive had 1/2 dozen. Never owned an Astron but that may change one day.


Yes, it's just syncing time from GPS. The same way any $200 GPS smart/running watch does. Is it very accurate, sure. Is that accuracy coming from anything inherent to the watch itself? No. It's using an external time source, just like my cell phone.

I won't argue that GPS-synced isn't more _useful, _but a watch that is super accurate on its own without consulting any external time source is more _interesting_.


----------



## Davekaye90

Tanker G1 said:


> If the new KS is $1,700 then I'd assume the titanium SARX would be ~$2,200 if it was released with a 6R35 today. I don't know about you, but I'm steering clear of any 6R at that price, character be damned.
> View attachment 16696724


Unlikely, considering SARA015 cost that much when it was released, which basically is that watch with a 6L in it. If the new KS models had 6Ls, that would be a whole different ball game, and that's I think where 6L should come in, price wise. 

The equivalent SW-300 is $250 _retail. _So that's what, $50 in production cost to Sellita? If the 6L is costing Seiko more than $100 to make, they're doing something wrong. They really couldn't make the margins work in the KS with that? Really? 

I think the problem is Seiko is looking at Swiss brands that charge $3000+ for SW-300s and going "why can't we do that?" Hence the $3300 SJE083.


----------



## Tanker G1

Davekaye90 said:


> Unlikely, considering SARA015 cost that much when it was released, which basically is that watch with a 6L in it. If the new KS models had 6Ls, that would be a whole different ball game, and that's I think where 6L should come in, price wise.
> 
> The equivalent SW-300 is $250 _retail. _So that's what, $50 in production cost to Sellita? If the 6L is costing Seiko more than $100 to make, they're doing something wrong. They really couldn't make the margins work in the KS with that? Really?
> 
> I think the problem is Seiko is looking at Swiss brands that charge $3000+ for SW-300s and going "why can't we do that?" Hence the $3300 SJE083.


My hypothetical thought could easily be extended to the 2018 release 6L-powered SARA015/SJE073. What do you think the MSRP of the SARA would be if it was newly released today? I'd argue it'd be close to $3,000, if not more. Inflation is certainly a consideration, but Seiko's price push has been clearly visible between 2018 and now. Street prices of 6R Prospex models with sapphire have gone up 50% or more during the same time.


----------



## valuewatchguy

CydeWeys said:


> Yes, it's just syncing time from GPS. The same way any $200 GPS smart/running watch does. Is it very accurate, sure. Is that accuracy coming from anything inherent to the watch itself? No. It's using an external time source, just like my cell phone.
> 
> I won't argue that GPS-synced isn't more _useful, _but a watch that is super accurate on its own without consulting any external time source is more _interesting_.


*potayto* ...... *potahto* 

I was only thinking that in terms of accuracy and overall case finishing and design. Considering that it is relatively easy to find Astrons at discount much greater than 9F models.....i feel like the Astron gives you a lot for the $. Which is the original post i was commenting on regarding the slam dunk for accuracy, finishin and $3800. 

I wasnt commenting on the soul of the movement 

Enjoy your time!

-VWG


----------



## Tanker G1

valuewatchguy said:


>


My eyes are telling me that's a beautiful watch with a black case but after the SPB313 photo shenanigans upstream I don't know what to believe...


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tanker G1 said:


> My eyes are telling me that's a beautiful watch with a black case but after the SPB313 photo shenanigans upstream I don't know what to believe...


That one is all black, there is a version with just black bezel and SS case and bracelet


----------



## Iron swan

Tanker G1 said:


> Seiko Prospex 1968 Modern Re-interpretation Historical Slim Willard Turtle ™


Hahaha Nailed it!


----------



## Galaga

Tanker G1 said:


> A history of damn good watches for the money. Some with incredible finishing and no-brainer street prices that support my point - character helps sell watches, but the feeling of getting what you paid for, and not necessarily specs, is more important. Your SBDX017 is probably that watch for you.
> 
> The new King Seiko has character but at $1,700 is a no-go for most. I don't recall the original MSRP of the SARX055 but I got one new from Japan in 2017 for $772. Still have it so now I'm up to two "cheesy" watches. If the new KS is $1,700 then I'd assume the titanium SARX would be ~$2,200 if it was released with a 6R35 today. I don't know about you, but I'm steering clear of any 6R at that price, character be damned. But I see you've switched to 'charm' now, which of course is subjective because you can't quantify it.
> 
> If my MM300s and GS diver share the same watch box, does the charm spread around over time? I hope so cause I wouldn't want to wear a watch that didn't have enough.
> View attachment 16696724


I don’t do dress watches on steel. They must be on leather.


----------



## Tanker G1

Galaga said:


> I don’t do dress watches on steel. They must be on leather.


That's nice. I'm not sure what it has to do with my comment, but ok.


----------



## Galaga

Tanker G1 said:


> That's nice. I'm not sure what it has to do with my comment, but ok.


You posted a photo of a cheesy Seiko presage dress watch on steel. 

A picture is worth a 1000 words.


----------



## Tanker G1

Galaga said:


> You posted a photo of a cheesy Seiko presage dress watch on steel.
> 
> A picture is worth a 1000 words.


It's a SARX055, which is titanium, and you mentioned first. I was half-joking when I called you old earlier, but you might actually be senile.


----------



## Galaga

Tanker G1 said:


> It's a SARX055, which is titanium, and you mentioned first. I was half-joking when I called you old earlier, but you might actually be senile.


Whatever mate. You take care and don’t get your knickers in a knot over cheesy trinkets.


----------



## krayzie

Galaga said:


> I don’t do dress watches on steel. They must be on leather.


Maybe in an IT environment wearing jeans and a polo top, but I agree with you a real dress watch should be on leather.

Everybody wants to dress up like Commander Bond these days.


----------



## Saswatch

Anyone able to photoshop the GMT5 dial/bezel onto the Turtle?


----------



## mi6_

fillerbunny said:


> It's fun how different people value different things in stuff. You only talk about specifications, value for money, things one can somehow measure. You haven't really said a thing about how these things _look_.
> 
> I bet people who actively participate in this subforum either are those who like Seiko because they used to be cheap on the gray market or those that really like how Seiko watches look. Because no other brand – not even the other Japanese brands – are anywhere close to the design language Seiko still has.
> 
> Personally I don't like the look of the Oris Aquis at all and wouldn't buy one however great a bargain I got. The same goes for all your typical Swatch Group divers that all look like they want to evoke the Submariner just enough to look familiar to people walking into a jeweller's.
> 
> This all is OK and liking different things is great. But this is a hobby where we wear cool things for fun, and I think there specs matter even less than in say clothing.


I mostly didn’t comment on looks because it’s so subjective. The kettle bell shape of the Aquis is awesome. I love how the lugs and bracelet are integrated. And the way the bezel sits wider than the case makes it so easy to use. But then I could say the SPB143 is also gorgeous watch and I also love the classic Seiko Monster (not the 4th gen abomination). I want the Seiko design studio that created the Monster, Sumo and Samurai to come back. I guess I just prefer more modern designs. I have a few classic designs like the SPB143, MIDO Ocean Star Tribute and Bulova Oceanographer. To each their own I guess…

Specs are important to me though because when I spend over a thousand dollars on a new Seiko I want it looking good for a long time. It baffles my mind that Seiko goes to the trouble of Diashield coating the case and bracelet (to avoid scratches) but then seem fine to slap on a cheap aluminum bezel insert that will scratch easily. Why not put a ceramic insert on like the competition if you’re really trying to prevent scratches. Seiko purposely builds their watches so you have to buy multiples as you can’t get the same features all at once. If you want ceramic inserts you need a King Turtle, but then can’t get Diashield. And if you want Diashield, none of the current divers except the MM300 feature a ceramic insert. I just don’t get it?

I agree Seiko has some great designs, but really for the Prospex line in the last 10 years the Transocean and Mini-Turtle were probably the only original/fresh designs they’ve made and both really weren’t that popular. I’ve got like 10 Seiko’s at the moment but none of this new stuff has really got me interested for 2022. I like their 38.5mm SNE5XX solar divers so much I already own 2 and plan to buy a 3rd in the future.


----------



## Davekaye90

mi6_ said:


> I mostly didn’t comment on looks because it’s so subjective. The kettle bell shape of the Aquis is awesome. I love how the lugs and bracelet are integrated. And the way the bezel sits wider than the case makes it so easy to use. But then I could say the SPB143 is also gorgeous watch and I also love the classic Seiko Monster (not the 4th gen abomination). I want the Seiko design studio that created the Monster, Sumo and Samurai to come back. I guess I just prefer more modern designs. I have a few classic designs like the SPB143, MIDO Ocean Star Tribute and Bulova Oceanographer. To each their own I guess…
> 
> Specs are important to me though because when I spend over a thousand dollars on a new Seiko I want it looking good for a long time. It baffles my mind that Seiko goes to the trouble of Diashield coating the case and bracelet (to avoid scratches) but then seem fine to slap on a cheap aluminum bezel insert that will scratch easily. Why not put a ceramic insert on like the competition if you’re really trying to prevent scratches. Seiko purposely builds their watches so you have to buy multiples as you can’t get the same features all at once. If you want ceramic inserts you need a King Turtle, but then can’t get Diashield. And if you want Diashield, none of the current divers except the MM300 feature a ceramic insert. I just don’t get it?
> 
> I agree Seiko has some great designs, but really for the Prospex line in the last 10 years the Transocean and Mini-Turtle were probably the only original/fresh designs they’ve made and both really weren’t that popular. I’ve got like 10 Seiko’s at the moment but none of this new stuff has really got me interested for 2022. I like their 38.5mm SNE5XX solar divers so much I already own 2 and plan to buy a 3rd in the future.


With Willard and (insert name here) I think the aluminum inserts are for the look, not Seiko being cheap. Shiny ceramic really doesn't work all that well with divers that are trying to look vintage, though I suppose you could question just how vintage these recreations are actually trying to look. 

At the very least, LCBI has a sapphire insert for the Willard if you don't like the aluminum.


----------



## josayeee

I’ll be grabbing the panda slim willard


----------



## coconutpolygon

Saswatch said:


> Anyone able to photoshop the GMT5 dial/bezel onto the Turtle?
> View attachment 16697805
> 
> View attachment 16697806


----------



## One-Seventy

coconutpolygon said:


> View attachment 16698155


Interesting colour combo - but of, ah, limited use


----------



## CydeWeys

Saswatch said:


> Anyone able to photoshop the GMT5 dial/bezel onto the Turtle?
> View attachment 16697805
> 
> View attachment 16697806


It's not exactly what you're looking for, but I'm actually thinking that swapping a normal Seiko 5 dive timer bezel onto the new GMT would be really good. You'd still get two timezones thanks to the 24 hr markings on the chapter ring, plus you'd have a 60 minute timer. That seems like the ideal mix of capabilities. And how expensive can a spare Seiko 5 bezel be? Heck, you don't even need the whole bezel, just the insert!


----------



## 6L35

Tanker G1 said:


> My hypothetical thought could easily be extended to the 2018 release 6L-powered SARA015/SJE073. What do you think the MSRP of the SARA would be if it was newly released today? I'd argue it'd be close to $3,000, if not more. Inflation is certainly a consideration, but Seiko's price push has been clearly visible between 2018 and now. Street prices of 6R Prospex models with sapphire have gone up 50% or more during the same time.





Davekaye90 said:


> Unlikely, considering SARA015 cost that much when it was released, which basically is that watch with a 6L in it. If the new KS models had 6Ls, that would be a whole different ball game, and that's I think where 6L should come in, price wise.
> 
> The equivalent SW-300 is $250 _retail. _So that's what, $50 in production cost to Sellita? If the 6L is costing Seiko more than $100 to make, they're doing something wrong. They really couldn't make the margins work in the KS with that? Really?
> 
> I think the problem is Seiko is looking at Swiss brands that charge $3000+ for SW-300s and going "why can't we do that?" Hence the $3300 SJE083.


I bought the SARA015/SJE073 in January 2019 at 1.800 € (MSRP was 2.200 € at the time). I thing I got a good deal por a 6L35. I suspected they were going to use more downstream, but it's been the opposite, going to the 3.000-4.000 range.


----------



## Davekaye90

CydeWeys said:


> It's not exactly what you're looking for, but I'm actually thinking that swapping a normal Seiko 5 dive timer bezel onto the new GMT would be really good. You'd still get two timezones thanks to the 24 hr markings on the chapter ring, plus you'd have a 60 minute timer. That seems like the ideal mix of capabilities. And how expensive can a spare Seiko 5 bezel be? Heck, you don't even need the whole bezel, just the insert!


There's actually something to be said for going the separate bezel route. The S/5KX bezel is not that difficult to remove (removing and replacing an insert is definitely harder) and that way you could easily switch back to stock. 

They cost $30-40 or so.


----------



## Saswatch

coconutpolygon said:


> View attachment 16698155


Thanks. The GMT5 dial if possible too


----------



## mi6_

Davekaye90 said:


> With Willard and (insert name here) I think the aluminum inserts are for the look, not Seiko being cheap. Shiny ceramic really doesn't work all that well with divers that are trying to look vintage, though I suppose you could question just how vintage these recreations are actually trying to look.
> 
> At the very least, LCBI has a sapphire insert for the Willard if you don't like the aluminum.


Well lots of companies put brushed matte ceramic inserts on their watches. See my Aquis below as an example. The insert looks like black painted brushed aluminum. Not all ceramic inserts are glossy. Seiko is being cheap.


----------



## coconutpolygon

One-Seventy said:


> Interesting colour combo - but of, ah, limited use





Saswatch said:


> Thanks. The GMT5 dial if possible too


oh I was half awake and just realised you wanted both the dial AND bezel 😂


----------



## CydeWeys

Davekaye90 said:


> There's actually something to be said for going the separate bezel route. The S/5KX bezel is not that difficult to remove (removing and replacing an insert is definitely harder) and that way you could easily switch back to stock.
> 
> They cost $30-40 or so.


I wonder how many of these Seiko 5 GMTs are gonna end up with bezels swapped to dive timers. I know I'd do it! This gets you similar functionality to the Mido Aquastar GMT (one of my favorite blends of functionality), at half the price, with better looks, and in a smaller watch. Admittedly you're also getting half the power reserve and losing true GMT functionality, but you can't have everything.


----------



## Brackish

CydeWeys said:


> I wonder how many of these Seiko 5 GMTs are gonna end up with bezels swapped to dive timers. I know I'd do it! This gets you similar functionality to the Mido Aquastar GMT (one of my favorite blends of functionality), at half the price, with better looks, and in a smaller watch. Admittedly you're also getting half the power reserve and losing true GMT functionality, but you can't have everything.


That's my plan, if I can ever get my hands on one. I'm starting to wonder if everything is going to be cross compatible though. Some of the sites have mentioned that the dimensions are different than an SKX/Seiko 5.

"Where the Seiko 5 Sports released in 2019 come in a 42mm wide case, these new GMT models are only upsized by 0.5mm to 42.5mm and there's an increase in thickness of only 0.1mm bringing it to 13.6mm."









Introducing: The Travel-Ready SKX Of Your Dreams Has Arrived With The Seiko 5 Sports GMT Series


Globetrotting fan service with a very familiar look and feel.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## CydeWeys

Brackish said:


> That's my plan, if I can ever get my hands on one. I'm starting to wonder if everything is going to be cross compatible though. Some of the sites have mentioned that the dimensions are different than an SKX/Seiko 5.
> 
> "Where the Seiko 5 Sports released in 2019 come in a 42mm wide case, these new GMT models are only upsized by 0.5mm to 42.5mm and there's an increase in thickness of only 0.1mm bringing it to 13.6mm."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing: The Travel-Ready SKX Of Your Dreams Has Arrived With The Seiko 5 Sports GMT Series
> 
> 
> Globetrotting fan service with a very familiar look and feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hodinkee.com


Hrm, well it's entirely possible that the case is a different size but that the bezel is still the same? We'll see. You can imagine it's better for parts compatibility for Seiko if the bezel/crystal/dial all stay the same size, even if the case grows a little bit.


----------



## solo-act

That’s a weird argument downplaying significance of automatic GPS syncing vs. “I can achieve same manually syncing a mechanical.” Do you own an Astron GPS? I’ve been evaluating one I bought used. It grabs a satellite every day or every other day, and it sits on my desk at least half the time.

If it’s auto syncing consistently (it attempts to do so up to 2x a day, 14x a week) does it really need HAQ? The more sync attempts it does, the greater the odds it’ll grab a satellite and be dead on.

That’s my experience with it so far. During evaluation I’ve been checking 1-2x a day if it auto-synced and if it’s on atomic time or less than a second from it -- that's been the case for 3 weeks since it arrived. Would I like it more if it had the “backup” of an HAQ movement? Sure, but I don’t think it needs one. I have an HAQ watch and I like it. But when I want grab & go accurate to the second, I reach for the Astron. 



CydeWeys said:


> The Astron's accuracy is actually pretty mediocre. It's only rated for +/- 15s/m, and it's not thermoregulated, so it'll do even worse than that outside the specced temperature range of 5-35C. Now the Astron _is_ capable of receiving a GPS signal to set its time, but, one could argue, you can set a 9F watch to an external reference time as well (it just requires a little more manual effort). But if I have a ****ty mechanical watch that I set to the GPS time every day, it too is perfectly accurate over long periods of time, only deviating by some number of seconds per day until the next time I sync it.


----------



## One-Seventy

mi6_ said:


> Well lots of companies put brushed matte ceramic inserts on their watches. See my Aquis below as an example. The insert looks like black painted brushed aluminum. Not all ceramic inserts are glossy. Seiko is being cheap.
> 
> View attachment 16698596


Oris's Diver 65, which is a classic-looking watch, is roughly 80% more expensive than the SPB range, and has... oh. An aluminium bezel insert. You knew this, but still posted a picture of your irrelevantly 3-times-the-price kettle anyway.


----------



## john_marston

mi6_ said:


> Well lots of companies put brushed matte ceramic inserts on their watches. See my Aquis below as an example. The insert looks like black painted brushed aluminum. Not all ceramic inserts are glossy. Seiko is being cheap.
> 
> View attachment 16698596


Despite not being fully on board with some of Seikos pricing, I’m not sure you’re convincing anyone here with your examples. 
Mid-tier-Swatch group on the one hand offers fantastic value, but also makes me think mostly Chinese sourced parts, off-the-shelve movements, and generic designs


----------



## Brackish

CydeWeys said:


> Hrm, well it's entirely possible that the case is a different size but that the bezel is still the same? We'll see. You can imagine it's better for parts compatibility for Seiko if the bezel/crystal/dial all stay the same size, even if the case grows a little bit.


I'm keeping my fingers crossed that is the case. I have zero need for tracking 3 time zones at the same time, but the ability to track two plus a diving bezel for timing things would be a home run for me.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Anyone planing to slim down one of these 5GMTs?


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

Tanker G1 said:


> My hypothetical thought could easily be extended to the 2018 release 6L-powered SARA015/SJE073. What do you think the MSRP of the SARA would be if it was newly released today? I'd argue it'd be close to $3,000, if not more. Inflation is certainly a consideration, but Seiko's price push has been clearly visible between 2018 and now. Street prices of 6R Prospex models with sapphire have gone up 50% or more during the same time.


I agree about the SJE073 - there's no way it would be less than $3k today. In hindsight, it's a screaming deal for a quality Seiko, but I remember it seeming extremely expensive at the time. The $3300 price of the SJE083 King Seiko (on leather, no less) seems like a rip off, no matter how nicely finished it is. 



krayzie said:


> Maybe in an IT environment wearing jeans and a polo top, but I agree with you a real dress watch should be on leather.
> 
> Everybody wants to dress up like Commander Bond these days.


Lets be honest - a SARX055 isn't a class dress watch even if you put it on leather. It has a 100m water rating, a date, its pretty thick, and (depending on strict you want to get) it has a seconds hand and isn't precious metal. They're shiny sports watches.


----------



## Saswatch

coconutpolygon said:


> oh I was half awake and just realised you wanted both the dial AND bezel 😂
> View attachment 16698633


Thanks for the quick turn around and what a beauty!



SKYWATCH007 said:


> Anyone planing to slim down one of these 5GMTs?


Already picked up a slim caseback from Namoki.


----------



## Tanker G1

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> Lets be honest - a SARX055 isn't a class dress watch even if you put it on leather. It has a 100m water rating, a date, its pretty thick, and (depending on strict you want to get) it has a seconds hand and isn't precious metal. They're shiny sports watches.


The 41mm case size alone takes it out of dress watch territory for most. The Sharp Edge Series (SARX075/77/79) are closer at 39.3mm with the same reasonable thickness for a 6R at 11.1mm, but could still be argued as not dress watches. To be fair though, in a climate of non-conformity, the criteria for 'dress watch' is becoming more vague by the day.


----------



## Davekaye90

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Anyone planing to slim down one of these 5GMTs?


Depending on what SKX parts fit, the best way to do that would be a DIY WC slim bezel swap, which lowers the _perceived _height of the SKX pretty dramatically. Slimmer casebacks will lower what the calipers say, but not what you actually see on your wrist, at least not much.


----------



## valuewatchguy

mi6_ said:


> but then seem fine to slap on a cheap aluminum bezel insert that will scratch easily.


I like their aluminum bezel inserts....never really had an issue.


----------



## valuewatchguy

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Anyone planing to slim down one of these 5GMTs?


I'd like to put the guts of the GMT into my turtle case.....so quite the opposite of slimming down....


----------



## valuewatchguy

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> It has a 100m water rating, a date, its pretty thick, and (depending on strict you want to get) it has a seconds hand and isn't precious metal. They're shiny sports watches.


you have just described 50% of Grand Seikos offerings.... plenty get used as dress watches.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

valuewatchguy said:


> you have just described 50% of Grand Seikos offerings.... plenty get used as dress watches.


Oh, I agree. But that one guy going off on the SARX055 as 'cheesy' because it's on a bracelet and therefore isn't a dress watch is silly. If you think a watch isn't a dress watch if it doesn't have a leather strap, you're also missing out on all of the other (kind of silly) criteria as well.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> Oh, I agree. But that one guy going off on the SARX055 as 'cheesy' because it's on a bracelet and therefore isn't a dress watch is silly. If you think a watch isn't a dress watch if it doesn't have a leather strap, you're also missing out on all of the other (kind of silly) criteria as well.


pay them no mind... they think this is the only appropriate size for a dress watch. I must say it probably is convenient though since they can let their 8 year old daughter wear the watch too.....can't ever start them too young in the hobby!


----------



## mi6_

One-Seventy said:


> Oris's Diver 65, which is a classic-looking watch, is roughly 80% more expensive than the SPB range, and has... oh. An aluminium bezel insert. You knew this, but still posted a picture of your irrelevantly 3-times-the-price kettle anyway.


That’s great but precisely the reason I‘ll never own a Diver 65 (even as an Oris fan I think they’re really ugly) or a Tudor Black Bay 58. Keep up being a troll…. Not really sure what I did to set you all off other than state my opinion on the current Seiko releases? I really hit a nerve with the Seikoholics I guess…


----------



## countingseconds

valuewatchguy said:


> pay them no mind... they think this is the only appropriate size for a dress watch. I must say it probably is convenient though since they can let their 8 year old daughter wear the watch too.....can't ever start them too young in the hobby!


That looks really cute, with the zipper and leather jacket and all.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

mi6_ said:


> That’s great but precisely the reason I‘ll never own a Diver 65 (even as an Oris fan I think they’re really ugly) or a Tudor Black Bay 58. Keep up being a troll…. Not really sure what I did to set you all off other than state my opinion on the current Seiko releases? I really hit a nerve with the Seikoholics I guess…


So when someone points out inconsistencies in an argument they become a troll? I didn't see anyone being rude, just disagreeing. I actualky don't disagree with all of what you're saying, but come on, this is a Seiko thread, did you expect everyone to pat you on the back?


----------



## Tanker G1

mi6_ said:


> Not really sure what I did to set you all off other than state my opinion on the current Seiko releases? I really hit a nerve with the Seikoholics I guess…


You made an error on the shiny ceramic reply. You could have just said ceramic inserts don't have to be shiny. I love the Aquis, have several, but bringing it up repeatedly as an example of why Seiko sucks in a Seiko thread is not the path best chosen.

I also think One-Seventy can be a boob, but he loves Seiko. That's at least one redeeming quality.


----------



## Davekaye90

mi6_ said:


> That’s great but precisely the reason I‘ll never own a Diver 65 (even as an Oris fan I think they’re really ugly) or a Tudor Black Bay 58. Keep up being a troll…. Not really sure what I did to set you all off other than state my opinion on the current Seiko releases? I really hit a nerve with the Seikoholics I guess…


Hard disagree on that one. Also, this is not the "take shots at Oris" thread, but it's worth pointing out in the context of this discussion. The Cal 400 D65 is a $2K watch (that sells for $1K used) that Oris asks $4K for. No one is buying them outside of the Hodinkee cult and the people that go nuts over the bronze versions for whatever reason. The D65 x Chronos, a 200 piece LE, has been on sale for SIX MONTHS and they still have plenty of them left unsold.


----------



## mi6_

Mr.Jones82 said:


> So when someone points out inconsistencies in an argument they become a troll? I didn't see anyone being rude, just disagreeing. I actualky don't disagree with all of what you're saying, but come on, this is a Seiko thread, did you expect everyone to pat you on the back?


No you become a troll when you needlessly post YouTube videos of stage plays and tell me “I’ll be back” repeatedly. Needless waste of comments….. I’ve done nothing but share my opinion and then I get personally attacked. Seems like any comments that don’t spew love for Seiko on here results in people getting needlessly attacked.

I love a Seiko as much as the next person. But they’re not delivering the same product or value they were as little as 5 years ago. I just wish they could do better. Fine to disagree, but don’t need to act like a child posting snarky remarks and ridiculous YouTube clips.


----------



## mi6_

Davekaye90 said:


> Hard disagree on that one. Also, this is not the "take shots at Oris" thread, but it's worth pointing out in the context of this discussion. The Cal 400 D65 is a $2K watch (that sells for $1K used) that Oris asks $4K for. No one is buying them outside of the Hodinkee cult and the people that go nuts over the bronze versions for whatever reason. The D65 x Chronos, a 200 piece LE, has been on sale for SIX MONTHS and they still have plenty of them left unsold.
> 
> View attachment 16700424


I said I don’t like these Oris models so I’m not sure what your disagreeing with? They’re just not for me, but I totally understand other people like them. I prefer the more modern Oris designs like the Aquis or Pro Pilot. Just like I prefer newer modern Seiko designs.


Tanker G1 said:


> You made an error on the shiny ceramic reply. You could have just said ceramic inserts don't have to be shiny. I love the Aquis, have several, but bringing it up repeatedly as an example of why Seiko sucks in a Seiko thread is not the path best chosen.
> 
> I also think One-Seventy can be a boob, but he loves Seiko. That's at least one redeeming quality.


I only bring it up because people keep defending a plain aluminum bezel insert in a $1,200 watch covered in a scratch resistant “super hard coating” (Diashield) claiming Seiko’s after the “vintage look”. I’m just reminding people that there are other ways to achieve a vintage look with more modern and durable materials (matte brushed ceramic inserts or sapphire inlays for example). So sorry I posted a pic AGAIN of the only watch I own with a MATTE BRUSHED CERAMIC INSERT.

When did I ever say Seiko sucks? Don’t put words in my mouth please. I said they lack value and quality control and are re-hashing old designs. Far from saying ”they suck”. Plus I own like 10 Seiko’s at the moment….probably would be in this situation if I thought they sucked….lol.

While I admittedly did complain about the SPB143 not having a ceramic insert when it was first announced, after owning it for over a year, I can admit that the brushed steel insert at least looks great and is more durable than a basic aluminum insert. I’d have been way happier with Seiko if these new 6205 re-issues had a hardened steel insert like the SPB143 models. At least Seiko tried something new and took a risk on the SPB143 models.










I want Seiko to make this again but in 40-41mm. Love the Transocean but it was way too big and heavy for my dainty wrists. The ceramic bezel and integrated bracelet is so cool. But I know I’m in the minority on liking this one.


----------



## Davekaye90

mi6_ said:


> I want Seiko to make this again but in 40-41mm. Love the Transocean but it was way too big and heavy for my dainty wrists. The ceramic bezel and integrated bracelet is so cool. But I know I’m in the minority on liking this one.
> 
> View attachment 16700455


The TO was kinda awkward in the metal, like a fancy Monster. The sizing was absurd, nearly 46mm by an equally mammoth 54mm L2L. You needed gorilla arms to actually wear one. It also came out several years before the current integrated bracelet craze, which I think hurt it as well 

What I think could be a really interesting release would be a scaled down Shogun. The Shogun isn't that stupidly huge, but it's still too big for its own good, and the new dial and hand design is just horrible. That watch needs a total re-do.


----------



## coconutpolygon

Davekaye90 said:


> Hard disagree on that one. Also, this is not the "take shots at Oris" thread, but it's worth pointing out in the context of this discussion. The Cal 400 D65 is a $2K watch (that sells for $1K used) that Oris asks $4K for. No one is buying them outside of the Hodinkee cult and the people that go nuts over the bronze versions for whatever reason. The D65 x Chronos, a 200 piece LE, has been on sale for SIX MONTHS and they still have plenty of them left unsold.
> 
> View attachment 16700424


I mean everything you said is just wrong. Neither of those have the Cal 400... They have the SW200. I think a lot of people probably don't want to spend double to get a much better movement? that's fine, at least you have the choice, but I think eventually oris will phase out the sellita variants of their watches.

I think there are only two cal 400 divers 65s, the hodinkee limited edition and the Chronos limited edition. Neither have sold for "less than $1k". The cal 400 versions are also 38mm and have a different bracelet (19mm), overall better proportions imo if you're going for that vintage vibe (which I love).

Similarly seiko have plenty of limited editions that just rot in ADs around the world, that laurel alpinist one from last year has been so heavily discounted in the UK from ADs and they still can't sell it.

FWIW I have the hodinkee limited edition and it is a fantastic watch with a very good movement 🤷‍♂️.


----------



## Davekaye90

coconutpolygon said:


> I mean everything you said is just wrong. Neither of those have the Cal 400... They have the SW200. I think a lot of people probably don't want to spend double to get a much better movement? that's fine, at least you have the choice, but I think eventually oris will phase out the sellita variants of their watches.
> 
> I think there are only two cal 400 divers 65s, the hodinkee limited edition and the Chronos limited edition. Neither have sold for "less than $1k". The cal 400 versions are also 38mm and have a different bracelet (19mm), overall better proportions imo if you're going for that vintage vibe (which I love).
> 
> Similarly seiko have plenty of limited editions that just rot in ADs around the world, that laurel alpinist one from last year has been so heavily discounted in the UK from ADs and they still can't sell it.
> 
> FWIW I have the hodinkee limited edition and it is a fantastic watch with a very good movement 🤷‍♂️.
> View attachment 16700507


Did you read what I wrote? Did I say either of those have the Cal 400 in them? No. One of those is mine, I know what movement it has in it. I think Oris would be pretty stupid to get rid of its Sellita based watches since those are the ones that actually sell. Look at what the average used Cal 400 Aquis goes for - $1900 or so. Yikes.

There've been several, the Carl Brashear Cal 401, The Mr. Porter 400, the Chronos 400, and the Hodinkee 400. The only ones that have sold are the CB and the Hodinkee releases, and the bubble has popped on the CB. Those are $2600 or so used down from over $4K.

What I said was, the Cal 400 D65 is the same watch as the SW-200 watch with a different movement. The regular D65 lists for $2K, and sells for $1K. I know it does because that's what I paid for mine. So Oris is asking $4K list for a watch you can buy used for $1K with a more basic movement.

You know how much extra Tudor charged when they went in-house for the Black Bay? Three hundred bucks. Oris asks _double _the price of its Sellita watches, with no changes other than the movement. Tudor grade money for a Longines grade watch with a better movement. They haven't earned it, and people aren't paying it.

I don't know what kind of discounts Oris ADs are offering for the Cal 400 Aquis, but they're $2500 gray market, which is what they should cost to begin with. When Seiko does high-end versions of its watches like the SLA017, SLA051, and SLA057, they _actually give you a different watch _to go with the 8L35. They don't just take an SPB model, plonk the 8L in it, and charge $3,000 for it. That's what Oris is doing.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Davekaye90 said:


> Hard disagree on that one. Also, this is not the "take shots at Oris" thread, but it's worth pointing out in the context of this discussion. The Cal 400 D65 is a $2K watch (that sells for $1K used) that Oris asks $4K for. No one is buying them outside of the Hodinkee cult and the people that go nuts over the bronze versions for whatever reason. The D65 x Chronos, a 200 piece LE, has been on sale for SIX MONTHS and they still have plenty of them left unsold.
> 
> View attachment 16700424


That Chronos is the perfect D65 imo! Except for the price. If only ADs could carry them, then maybe a chance at a discount!


----------



## coconutpolygon

Davekaye90 said:


> Did you read what I wrote? Did I say either of those have the Cal 400 in them? No. One of those is mine, I know what movement it has in it. I think Oris would be pretty stupid to get rid of its Sellita based watches since those are the ones that actually sell. Look at what the average used Cal 400 Aquis goes for - $1900 or so. Yikes.


I'm just going off of what you wrote man, chill.


Davekaye90 said:


> The Cal 400 D65 is a $2K watch (that sells for $1K used)


This is just not true.



Davekaye90 said:


> What I said was, the Cal 400 D65 is the same watch as the SW-200 watch with a different movement. The regular D65 lists for $2K, and sells for $1K. I know it does because that's what I paid for mine. So Oris is asking $4K list for a watch you can buy used for $1K with a more basic movement.


So you're comparing a different watch with a different case, bracelet and dial (they are different, even if the design is very similar). With (crucially) a different, much better movement. Bought... new from Oris (as a limited edition) vs bought used from whoever. One with a 10-11 year warranty, one with no warranty... etc. I don't get it. Do I think $4k is too much for the Cal 400 D65? Maybe a little. I paid just under what I paid for my BB58 for mine, and I ended up selling the BB58 because _for me_ the Oris is a better watch.



Davekaye90 said:


> You know how much extra Tudor charged when they went in-house for the Black Bay? Three hundred bucks.


I dont know the old retail price of both, but doesn’t that just mean the previous black bay was overpriced for using an off the shelf movement?



Davekaye90 said:


> When Seiko does high-end versions of its watches like the SLA017, SLA051, and SLA057, they _actually give you a different watch _to go with the 8L35. They don't just take an SPB model, plonk the 8L in it, and charge $3,000 for it. That's what Oris is doing.


That's just not true though, they do give you a different watch. The case, bracelet, dial, bezel etc are all different. The _design_ is similar, sure, but it is different (and for now, limited! which comes with it's own additional price tax - which Seiko loves to do as well). I'd argue this just makes Seiko look way worse in comparison, because Oris' QC and tolerances on their Sellita watches is way tighter than Seikos $1200+ prospex watches.

Your Seiko examples are the same: If you look at the SLA051 and the SPB151, is the SLA051 worth 2.5x the price of the SPB151? You still get a very similar aesthetic - case/dial/finishing/bracelet/clasp etc. You get a way better movement (the 6R35 is trash in a $1200 watch) - but it's still unregulated at -10/+15 spd and only 50 hours PR and a 2 year warranty. But if you're getting the 6L or 8L, and you're paying "tudor money" you would want at least tudor specs (-2/+4, 70 hours, 5 year warranty etc).

I'm not saying either company is in the wrong or right here btw, I obviously buy lots of both brand. I actually wanted to buy the SLA051 but it's too big on my wrist. I just think your logic is a little flawed.


----------



## Davekaye90

SKYWATCH007 said:


> That Chronos is the perfect D65 imo! Except for the price. If only ADs could carry them, then maybe a chance at a discount!


I was interested in one myself for a bit, but I'm not paying $4000 for an Oris that I'll be lucky to get $2500 for if I try to sell it. I'm actually a bit curious about the new two-tone Aquis, I want to see more of how that looks IRL and not renders. But again, $4400 on bracelet? Yeah, no. They'll be worth $2500 in three months.


----------



## Davekaye90

coconutpolygon said:


> I'm just going off of what you wrote man, chill.
> 
> This is just not true.
> 
> 
> So you're comparing a different watch with a different case, bracelet and dial (they are different, even if the design is very similar). With (crucially) a different, much better movement. Bought... new from Oris (as a limited edition) vs bought used from whoever. One with a 10-11 year warranty, one with no warranty... etc. I don't get it. Do I think $4k is too much for the Cal 400 D65? Maybe a little. I paid just under what I paid for my BB58 for mine, and I ended up selling the BB58 because _for me_ the Oris is a better watch.
> 
> 
> I dont know the old retail price of both, but doesn’t that just mean the previous black bay was overpriced for using an off the shelf movement?
> 
> 
> That's just not true though, they do give you a different watch. The case, bracelet, dial, bezel etc are all different. The _design_ is similar, sure, but it is different (and for now, limited! which comes with it's own additional price tax - which Seiko loves to do as well). I'd argue this just makes Seiko look way worse in comparison, because Oris' QC and tolerances on their Sellita watches is way tighter than Seikos $1200+ prospex watches.
> 
> Your Seiko examples are the same: If you look at the SLA051 and the SPB151, is the SLA051 worth 2.5x the price of the SPB151? You still get a very similar aesthetic - case/dial/finishing/bracelet/clasp etc. You get a way better movement (the 6R35 is trash in a $1200 watch) - but it's still unregulated at -10/+15 spd and only 50 hours PR and a 2 year warranty. But if you're getting the 6L or 8L, and you're paying "tudor money" you would want at least tudor specs (-2/+4, 70 hours, 5 year warranty etc).
> 
> I'm not saying either company is in the wrong or right here btw, I obviously buy lots of both brand. I actually wanted to buy the SLA051 but it's too big on my wrist. I just think your logic is a little flawed.


The Cal 400 D65 releases look _exactly _the same as the regular ones. Different dials, different inserts. That's it. SLA017 is _totally _different from SPB143. Oris is just not doing that.


----------



## coconutpolygon

Davekaye90 said:


> The Cal 400 D65 releases look _exactly _the same as the regular ones. Different dials, different inserts. That's it. SLA017 is _totally _different from SPB143. Oris is just not doing that.


Dude I have owned both, it is a different case and bracelet too. The size is different (and relatively unique in their lineup) at 38mm (the LEs and bronze are 38mm). It is subtle, but it is different. In the same way, to the uninitiated, the SLA017 and SPB143 are the same watch. Even though they are completely different.

At the end of the day, all this stuff is subjective. I have objectively nicer watches on paper, Rolex, GS, etc. but my Oris gets a ton of wrist time over those because it's just so versatile and comfortable (and has been running non stop for like 6 months now because of that long power reserve). I would love to have had the chance to buy the SLA017 over my SPB143, but at the time of that watch being released I wasn't in a place where I could buy watches.


----------



## noenmon

mi6_ said:


> Love the Transocean but it was way too big and heavy for my dainty wrists. The ceramic bezel and integrated bracelet is so cool. But I know I’m in the minority on liking this one.
> 
> View attachment 16700455


It was a great watch but the ceramic bezel looked like plastic, no crisp edges all blurry. If this had had a steel bezel i'd have bought one. In most cases i don't get the whole argument that a material has advantages like scratch resistance (which is true of course) when it's ugly anyway.


----------



## CydeWeys

Brackish said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed that is the case. I have zero need for tracking 3 time zones at the same time, but the ability to track two plus a diving bezel for timing things would be a home run for me.


The one niche thing I can think of is that, when I'm at home, I'm tracking local time and then UTC, but when I travel to a time zone other than UTC (e.g. I'm in UTC+2 at the moment), I'm now tracking local time and home time, and I've lost UTC. Admittedly just subtracting 2 hours for where I am now isn't so bad, but if I were in, say, Japan, I could see wanting to know all 3. (UTC is relevant for my work.)

But most of the time I just need the 2, and having the timer is much more useful.


----------



## tuffode

mi6_ said:


> Well lots of companies put brushed matte ceramic inserts on their watches. See my Aquis below as an example. The insert looks like black painted brushed aluminum. Not all ceramic inserts are glossy. Seiko is being cheap.
> 
> View attachment 16698596


I hate having to see this slab sided monstrosity every time I come onto this forum.


----------



## SkxRobbie

I do not get caught up in the spec wars. 
Hardlex, 
Aluminium, 
7s26 based movements,
poor alignment, 
Printed dials,
cheap straps.
All of these factors have contributed to one of my all time favorite wristwatches!


----------



## CydeWeys

tuffode said:


> I hate having to see this slab sided monstrosity every time I come onto this forum.


It reminds me of the Halios Puck, but with less charm, because it doesn't fully commit to its premise.


----------



## twgxiong

I sure love reading about new and upcoming Seiko watches.


----------



## MKN

briarworm said:


> I sure love reading about new and upcoming Seiko watches.


This is the Oris thread, please take your Seikos elsewhere


----------



## Tanker G1

CydeWeys said:


> charm


Not trying to single you or your analogy out but this word sure gets thrown around a lot in here. It's the Seiko enthusiast's 'Fake News' whenever their brand loyalty feels threatened. As a Seiko enthusiast myself, I try to criticize Seiko on its own merits. Using other brand offerings is never going to end well in here. The simple truth is people love Seiko despite their shortcomings as the post above yours perfectly demonstrates without using the unquantifiable 'charm defense'. 

None of this should be taken as me directly addressing your post. I just saw 'charm' again and started to figure the amount of it in my watch box.


----------



## CydeWeys

Tanker G1 said:


> Not trying to single you or your analogy out but this word sure gets thrown around a lot in here. It's the Seiko enthusiast's 'Fake News' whenever their brand loyalty feels threatened. As a Seiko enthusiast myself, I try to criticize Seiko on its own merits. Using other brand offerings is never going to end well in here. The simple truth is people love Seiko despite their shortcomings as the post above yours perfectly demonstrates without using the unquantifiable 'charm defense'.
> 
> None of this should be taken as me directly addressing your post. I just saw 'charm' again and started to figure the amount of it in my watch box.


Well I was saying the Halios Puck had charm. Wasn't using it in reference to Seiko. I guess it's short for "I like the design"? Plenty of Seikos don't do it for me but I do love that Puck (and a tuna for that matter).


----------



## Tanker G1

CydeWeys said:


> Well I was saying the Halios Puck had charm. Wasn't using it in reference to Seiko. I guess it's short for "I like the design"? Plenty of Seikos don't do it for me but I do love that Puck (and a tuna for that matter).


I recognize that and tried to add a disclaimer.  

I've got just about every other Seiko but the Tuna for me has been a bridge too far.


----------



## Tanker G1

noenmon said:


> It was a great watch but the ceramic bezel looked like plastic, no crisp edges all blurry. If this had had a steel bezel i'd have bought one. In most cases i don't get the whole argument that a material has advantages like scratch resistance (which is true of course) when it's ugly anyway.


The Transocean was my first Seiko with sapphire, ceramic, and my first 6R. I loved it at the time, so much so after the blue one I bought a second one to mod. I still have them both. I'm waiting on them to become cult classics so I can get my money back.


----------



## krayzie

briarworm said:


> I sure love reading about new and upcoming Seiko watches.











【2022年 新作】セイコー 5スポーツにGMT機能を初搭載した新作を発表 | 高級腕時計専門誌クロノス日本版[webChronos]


セイコーのカジュアルウォッチブランド、セイコー 5スポーツは、GMT機能を備えた新モデルを発表。新開発のメカニカルムーブメントを搭載し、ブルーとブラックの2モデルをラインナップ。




www.webchronos.net


----------



## SKYWATCH007

I'm curious about the Seiko Solar Chrono SSC909. Crystal blue dial mmm. Anyone got some info? At 10K there should be enough to go around!


----------



## krayzie

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Crystal blue dial mmm.


Not another yum cha restaurant ceiling maybe this time with clouds floating (nah wouldn't have any room for that on a chrono).


----------



## SKYWATCH007

krayzie said:


> Not another yum cha restaurant ceiling maybe this time with clouds floating.


Hahaha!!! Thanks that made my day!!! I won't look at the watch the same now....


----------



## krayzie

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Hahaha!!! Thanks that made my day!!! I won't look at the watch the same now....


Gotta give it to the guy that brought it up a few pages back lmao!


----------



## Tanker G1

You Seiko clowns and your reading skills.  It says blue crystal dial not crystal blue dial. I picture something akin to this:


----------



## One-Seventy

tuffode said:


> I hate having to see this slab sided monstrosity every time I come onto this forum.


You'll be seeing it every six posts or so. Unless you... y'know.


----------



## One-Seventy

mi6_ said:


> Keep up being a troll…. Not really sure what I did to set you all off other than state my opinion on the current Seiko releases? I really hit a nerve with the Seikoholics I guess…


Keep posting pictures of your metal teapot and you can drop the mic.


----------



## valuewatchguy

The new GMT movement is exciting..... it means a watch like this could become a GMT (get rid of the sibdial) very easily and look great


----------



## KLC

The upcoming SPB317J1 based off of 6105-8000 is going to be very interesting. Nice size and the symmetrical hour markers (thanks to 430 date) make it a nice homage piece with contemporary specifications.

The only other model in my mind that might be able to compete with it is if Seiko decides to use the Tortoise case to make a diver inspired by 6309. Do you guys think this might happen?


----------



## One-Seventy

KLC said:


> The upcoming SPB317J1 based off of 6105-8000 is going to be very interesting. Nice size and the symmetrical hour markers (thanks to 430 date) make it a nice homage piece with contemporary specifications.
> 
> The only other model in my mind that might be able to compete with it is if Seiko decides to use the Tortoise case to make a diver inspired by 6309. Do you guys think this might happen?


Seiko already makes about a billion dive watches, so I doubt it. But it would be easy enough to stick a 60-min bezel on a Tortoise, for all those sat divers on the forum who need a mechanical dive watch and any one of Seiko's existing billion divers just won't do...


----------



## ffnc1020

I’m going to wait for an alpinist gmt


----------



## VincentG

Do you think someone may eventually post pics of a new 8k (thin) Willard or 5KX GMT? Both of them float my boat very well and I would be happy to see someone with one or another, any version is fine. For myself I plan to purchase a SPB313 and a SSK003 once "street prices" are available


----------



## Spring-Diver

VincentG said:


> Do you think someone may eventually post pics of a new 8k (thin) Willard or 5KX GMT? Both of them float my boat very well and I would be happy to see someone with one or another, any version is fine. For myself I plan to purchase a SPB313 and a SSK003 once "street prices" are available
> View attachment 16702171
> View attachment 16702172


They’re already being discounted. 👍

Street price is $835 USD









Seiko Prospex SBDC171 | Sakurawatches.com


Buy Seiko Prospex SBDC171. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.




www.sakurawatches.com


----------



## tuffode

I've been seeing discounts, but wonder if these newer 5's and SPB's will ever hit the same discount percentage that old Seiko's like the SKX and older 5's had. ($200 MSRP being sold for $70, $550 MSRP being sold for $200).


----------



## Tanker G1

tuffode said:


> I've been seeing discounts, but wonder if these newer 5's and SPB's will ever hit the same discount percentage that old Seiko's like the SKX and older 5's had. ($200 MSRP being sold for $70, $550 MSRP being sold for $200).


Your examples are 65% off MSRP and would put these new $1k SPB divers at $350. 

I'll stop short of saying impossible because the JPY is still falling against the USD but if it actually happens we likely have bigger things to worry about than watches.


----------



## MrDisco99

KLC said:


> The only other model in my mind that might be able to compete with it is if Seiko decides to use the Tortoise case to make a diver inspired by 6309. Do you guys think this might happen?


They already have a 6309 homage in the form of the SRP turtle.

Has rehashing the backcatalogue gone so far that we're rehashing the rehashes?


----------



## fillerbunny

MrDisco99 said:


> Has rehashing the backcatalogue gone so far that we're rehashing the rehashes?


Well, the MM200 and the 62MAS reinterpretation have been rehashed, so has even the Willard not to mention all the Tunas, so why not?


----------



## Tanker G1

MrDisco99 said:


> They already have a 6309 homage in the form of the SRP turtle.
> 
> Has rehashing the back catalogue gone so far that we're rehashing the rehashes?


Modern Re-Interpretation is Seiko's go-to. I mean, how many descendants of the 6159 exist? I don't think it's a stretch to say more than one model can be inspired by the 6309. Using the 42.4mm SRPH case as a jumping off point could be a wild success if they do it right.


----------



## Disco240

Can’t find the jpg of the upcoming releases. Can someone repost?


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## SkxRobbie

valuewatchguy said:


> The new GMT movement is exciting..... it means a watch like this could become a GMT (get rid of the sibdial) very easily and look great


I tend to agree with you.


----------



## fasteddiev0.0

Does anyone know if we’ll possibly see a high end recreation of the 6105-8000? Kind of like the Willard? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007

fasteddiev0.0 said:


> Does anyone know if we’ll possibly see a high end recreation of the 6105-8000? Kind of like the Willard?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The guys that know won't tell us! The only one who actually shows us stuff before releases is @hodinky 🍺


----------



## yonsson

VincentG said:


> Do you think someone may eventually post pics of a new 8k (thin) Willard or 5KX GMT? Both of them float my boat very well and I would be happy to see someone with one or another, any version is fine. For myself I plan to purchase a SPB313 and a SSK003 once "street prices" are available
> View attachment 16702171
> View attachment 16702172


Scroll back through my posts and you’ll see pics of all those models.


----------



## yonsson

fasteddiev0.0 said:


> Does anyone know if we’ll possibly see a high end recreation of the 6105-8000? Kind of like the Willard?


Not this summer.


----------



## impalass

I'm surprised they didn't do a SLA LE version of the 6105 8000 first, was this not a popular model in it's day ?


----------



## ronsabbagh

Spring-Diver said:


> They’re already being discounted. 👍
> 
> Street price is $835 USD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Prospex SBDC171 | Sakurawatches.com
> 
> 
> Buy Seiko Prospex SBDC171. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sakurawatches.com


I know there is a separate older post around...but just wanted to ask if Sakurawatches is still legit....


----------



## KLC

Tanker G1 said:


> Modern Re-Interpretation is Seiko's go-to. I mean, how many descendants of the 6159 exist? I don't think it's a stretch to say more than one model can be inspired by the 6309. Using the 42.4mm SRPH case as a jumping off point could be a wild success if they do it right.


I would agree. 6309 deserves a smaller 42mm cased homage that is now used for the Tortoise. Why else would Seiko create this case with 200m water resistance for a land-based watch? This time they might upgrade the movement to 70h power reserve along with sapphire crystal, shift the date window etc.


----------



## just3pieces

Does anyone know when these new king sumos get released this year?


----------



## yonsson

impalass said:


> I'm surprised they didn't do a SLA LE version of the 6105 8000 first, was this not a popular model in it's day ?


The Willard has always been more popular than the -8000. I think SEIKO might have been a little discouraged that the SLA033 was a hard sell since the SLA017 flew off the shelves. They kind of forgot that there was a 15% price increase on the SLA033 and that it wasn’t 40mm and lacked a bracelet. A SLA-8000 wouldn’t be as popular as the SLA017 but I think it would sell OK if it came with another type of bracelet than the anvil type.


----------



## 6L35

KLC said:


> I would agree. 6309 deserves a smaller 42mm cased homage that is now used for the Tortoise. Why else would Seiko create this case with 200m water resistance for a land-based watch? This time they might upgrade the movement to 70h power reserve along with sapphire crystal, shift the date window etc.


They have the Alpinist series, with three different cases in the last few years, and all are 200 m WR. It seems they consider that "adventure" watches deserve 200 m WR. It's interesting than the LX series follow that rule: 100 m for Air, 200 m for Land/Surface and 300 for under the Sea. 

By the way, I think the LX series is the incarnation of Seiko's philosophy regarding sport watches, or should I say "was"...


----------



## VincentG

yonsson said:


> Scroll back through my posts and you’ll see pics of all those models.


I meant WUS user shots, not promo pics, it should not be too much longer


----------



## CydeWeys

6L35 said:


> They have the Alpinist series, with three different cases in the last few years, and all are 200 m WR. It seems they consider that "adventure" watches deserve 200 m WR. It's interesting than the LX series follow that rule: 100 m for Air, 200 m for Land/Surface and 300 for under the Sea.
> 
> By the way, I think the LX series is the incarnation of Seiko's philosophy regarding sport watches, or should I say "was"...


This is a little pet peeve of mine. 200m WR is already more than 99.9% of people will ever need, and it's definitely more than anyone will _ever_ need on a non-dive watch. I like my Tudor Black Bay chrono but it sure as hell doesn't need 200m WR -- I would've preferred it were slimmer. Same issue for the Alpinist. Rolex is doing the "right" thing here in prioritizing thinness and only shooting for 100m WR on all of their non-dive watches.


----------



## CydeWeys

ronsabbagh said:


> I know there is a separate older post around...but just wanted to ask if Sakurawatches is still legit....


I preordered SBDC167 from them a month ago and in theory it comes in stock to ship next week, so I'll let you know. I can't say I've heard any bad stories though.


----------



## impalass

yonsson said:


> The Willard has always been more popular than the -8000. I think SEIKO might have been a little discouraged that the SLA033 was a hard sell since the SLA017 flew off the shelves. They kind of forgot that there was a 15% price increase on the SLA033 and that it wasn’t 40mm and lacked a bracelet. A SLA-8000 wouldn’t be as popular as the SLA017 but I think it would sell OK if it came with another type of bracelet than the anvil type.


Thanks for your insight, I'm picking up the SPB317 as soon as I can but still hopeful a SLA-8000 will be introduced next year although with this first issue being a regular production model that may never happen.


----------



## SkxRobbie

KLC said:


> I would agree. 6309 deserves a smaller 42mm cased homage that is now used for the Tortoise. Why else would Seiko create this case with 200m water resistance for a land-based watch? This time they might upgrade the movement to 70h power reserve along with sapphire crystal, shift the date window etc.


I Second this notion.
I will add that if they do use the land Tortoise case for a diver I hope that they do not put in the square date window at 4:30 with the crooked date! 
The 8000 date is the best solution to the problem so far.


----------



## 6L35

CydeWeys said:


> This is a little pet peeve of mine. 200m WR is already more than 99.9% of people will ever need, and it's definitely more than anyone will _ever_ need on a non-dive watch. I like my Tudor Black Bay chrono but it sure as hell doesn't need 200m WR -- I would've preferred it were slimmer. Same issue for the Alpinist. Rolex is doing the "right" thing here in prioritizing thinness and only shooting for 100m WR on all of their non-dive watches.


The same does Seiko across they range. 100 m is the sweet spot for a non diver’s watch. There are exceptions but most Seikos are 100 m. My SARA015/SJE075 is 100 m and just 9,8 mm slim.


----------



## Ferretnose

ronsabbagh said:


> I know there is a separate older post around...but just wanted to ask if Sakurawatches is still legit....


My experience - Sakura is legit,_ if they have the watch in stock_. Have bought twice from them in the last month.
However, I've never been able to get a watch which was marked "Send Request." Tried several times with limited ed G-Shocks, where Sakura had great prices. Either I didn't get any notice at all, or, in one case, watch was sold out when I responded. So, if you really want the watch, keep your options open. Also, Sakura charges for shipping, so be sure to factor that in when comparing prices. Best of luck.


----------



## yonsson

VincentG said:


> I meant WUS user shots, not promo pics, it should not be too much longer


What do you mean? I am a WUS-member and I took the photos. The final products won’t be delivered until the June/July break.


----------



## Tanker G1

yonsson said:


> A SLA-8000 wouldn’t be as popular as the SLA017 but I think it would sell OK if it came with another type of bracelet than the anvil type.


Maintaining the same case dimensions would be a huge step in making an SLA-8000 model a success. From what I can find the 6R35 and 8L35 are roughly the same thickness so it should be doable. I'd jump on a 41 x 12.3 with an 8L35 in it. I think many Seiko enthusiasts would, unless the asking price is truly outrageous.


----------



## Iron swan

Tanker G1 said:


> Maintaining the same case dimensions would be a huge step in making an SLA-8000 model a success. From what I can find the 6R35 and 8L35 are roughly the same thickness so it should be doable. I'd jump on a 41 x 12.3 with an 8L35 in it. I think many Seiko enthusiasts would, unless the asking price is truly outrageous.


Short version:
I thought for sure they would make an SLA version until the SPB was revealed and I saw how close it is to the original. Now… I’m leaning towards no.

Long version:
I don’t know if they can fit a hi-beat movement in there. Would we still be interested in one if they had to make it thicker to fit the hi-beat? I don’t know that I would.

Then there’s the date window dilemma. They could change the date window to match the original, but with Seiko following the new ISO standards, would they do that?
Or would they add a small lume plot at 3?
If they added the lume plot, would they have to reduce the date window? Looking at the original, the date window is already pretty small and there’s not much room to add lume. The lume plot would have to be horizontal as well to match the index (which I don’t think Seiko has done yet). And would that design compromise turn people off? A lot of Seiko fans are anti- 3 o’clock lume.

This one is definitely trickier than the other SLA re-interpretations.

Has there been a standard SPB/SBDC version come out before an SLA version? Not that I can recall. I think the SLA version has either come out first, or at the same time as the lower tiered model.
That list with all the 2022 models coming out doesn’t mention one either iirc. Would they wait a whole year later to bring one out, after the shine has worn off the new release?

I also wonder if, given how popular the SPB143 is/was (and the non-SLA Willards for that matter), if Seiko just decided to put all their eggs in the SPB basket. They definitely spent some extra time designing that new date window.

I would be very interested in an SLA version myself, but if it was thicker and had a lume plot shoehorned into the 3 o’clock position… I feel like I’d probably opt for the SPB317.


----------



## coconutpolygon

CydeWeys said:


> Same issue for the Alpinist.


they managed to keep the SARB017 relatively thin by not adding a pointless date window display caseback, why all the new alpinists have one is beyond me.


----------



## CydeWeys

Two new King Seikos looks like:









Seiko Unveils New King Seiko SJE087 and SPB291 Watches | aBlogtoWatch


The new King Seiko SPB291 & SJE087 waches, released in 2022, with expert analysis, specs, price, and photos.



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## aks12r

probably an unpopular point of view but these look very very very boring


----------



## Davekaye90

Iron swan said:


> Has there been a standard SPB/SBDC version come out before an SLA version? Not that I can recall. I think the SLA version has either come out first, or at the same time as the lower tiered model.
> That list with all the 2022 models coming out doesn’t mention one either iirc. Would they wait a whole year later to bring one out, after the shine has worn off the new release?


SLA055 and 057 came out long after the initial 185/187 MM200R release. I definitely wouldn't be surprised if they do one later, but it'd probably be a pretty limited run. SLA057 was only 600.


----------



## Tanker G1

Iron swan said:


> I don’t know if they can fit a hi-beat movement in there. Would we still be interested in one if they had to make it thicker to fit the hi-beat? I don’t know that I would.


The SLA017 shows they can. It's 14.1 thick but that includes a domed crystal.



Iron swan said:


> Then there’s the date window dilemma. They could change the date window to match the original, but with Seiko following the new ISO standards, would they do that?


It would be at 4:30 like the SLA055/057



Iron swan said:


> Has there been a standard SPB/SBDC version come out before an SLA version? Not that I can recall. I think the SLA version has either come out first, or at the same time as the lower tiered model.


Yes, again the SLA055/057 as Davekaye90 just posted while I was typing.


----------



## Tanker G1

aks12r said:


> probably an unpopular point of view but these look very very very boring.⬆


Looks wise, I think they're great. The $1,850 sticker price for the purple SPB291 is the real kick in the pants.

Edit: Seiko asking $3,300 MSRP for the SJE087 supports my earlier point about the SARA015/SJE073 likely being $3,000+ MSRP if was released today. Yikes.


----------



## fillerbunny

coconutpolygon said:


> they managed to keep the SARB017 relatively thin by not adding a pointless date window, why all the new alpinists have one is beyond me.


Huh? The SARB017 had date, a no-date 6R movement didn't exist before the new King Seiko reissues.


----------



## fillerbunny

I just noticed the 4R34 GMT movement is already up on the Time Module site as the NH34. So it should be available to microbrands right away!


----------



## valuewatchguy

aks12r said:


> probably an unpopular point of view but these look very very very boring.⬆


the 8000 is popular among the Seiko faithful but i doubt that it reaches the same broad market success as the Willard and definitely not the 62MAS. The simple barrel case design while comfortable is not unique to Seiko. It’s just a bit more generic design overall.

On that note, I’m still gonna get one one day after the hype subsides.

- Seiko Faithful Member #117,456


----------



## Tanker G1

valuewatchguy said:


> the 8000 is popular among the Seiko faithful but i doubt that it reaches the same broad market success as the Willard and definitely not the 62MAS. The simple barrel case design while comfortable is not unique to Seiko. It’s just a bit more generic design overall.
> 
> On that note, I’m still gonna get one one day after the hype subsides.
> 
> - Seiko Faithful Member #117,456


Pretty sure the barely noticeable up arrow at the end of his post meant he was referring to the KS watches as boring.


----------



## percysmith

fillerbunny said:


> I just noticed the 4R34 GMT movement is already up on the Time Module site as the NH34. So it should be available to microbrands right away!


What does a NH34 movement offer over a Hangzhou 6460 movement?

I paid RMB324 ($48) for a 6460 replacement and $65 for NH36A - a NH34 presumably costs more.

You can hypothesise NH34 will be more reliable than Hangzhou but then again it’s not hard to drop in a new movement in either case.


----------



## fillerbunny

percysmith said:


> What does a NH34 movement offer over a Hangzhou 6460 movement?


Well, easier marketing, at least. I cannot really comment on reliability and quality, but I'm sure it's easier to sell a watch with a Seiko movement than one with a Chinese ETA clone.


----------



## coconutpolygon

fillerbunny said:


> Huh? The SARB017 had date, a no-date 6R movement didn't exist before the new King Seiko reissues.


sorry I am an idiot I meant display caseback 🤦‍♂️ my brain doesn't work


----------



## aks12r

Tanker G1 said:


> Pretty sure the barely noticeable up arrow at the end of his post meant he was referring to the KS watches as boring.


Yeah sorry about that was lazy - I have edited the arrow slightly to make it more noticeable  
I'll be in a minority about this but these colourways and designs do nothing for me 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Tanker G1

fillerbunny said:


> a no-date 6R movement didn't exist before the new King Seiko reissues.


The 6R31 was used in the SPB215 Castle in the Sky before it was used in the KS SPB279.


----------



## mi6_

ronsabbagh said:


> I know there is a separate older post around...but just wanted to ask if Sakurawatches is still legit....


Yes Sakura is legit. I’ve bought from them twice. They’re an AD for their brands so you get a Japanese only warranty. Never had a problem dealing with them. Even though you pay for shipping the watches arrive quickly. I had both orders delivered (to me in Canada) within a week of placing the order.


----------



## Xhantos

Tanker G1 said:


> The 6R31 was used in the SPB215 Castle in the Sky before it was used in the KS SPB279.


Also before KS, after initial release with Castle in the Sky, 6R31 is used in 3 more enemal dialed Presages, Ladies Craftmanship series.









＜セイコープレザージュ＞より、ブランド初となる艶やかな琺瑯（ほうろう）ダイヤルのレディスウオッチが誕生 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## krayzie

mi6_ said:


> Yes Sakura is legit. I’ve bought from them twice. They’re an AD for their brands so you get a Japanese only warranty. Never had a problem dealing with them. Even though you pay for shipping the watches arrive quickly. I had both orders delivered (to me in Canada) within a week of placing the order.


Yep my friend bought the original Cocktail Time from them long ago and it came in just a few days from Japan to Canada. Good to hear they are still good now.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tanker G1 said:


> Pretty sure the barely noticeable up arrow at the end of his post meant he was referring to the KS watches as boring.


Aah good catch. Please consider my opinion the same more or less for either piece then


----------



## fasteddiev0.0

Tanker G1 said:


> The SLA017 shows they can. It's 14.1 thick but that includes a domed crystal.
> 
> 
> It would be at 4:30 like the SLA055/057
> 
> 
> Yes, again the SLA055/057 as Davekaye90 just posted while I was typing.


I believe the hi beat 8L55 is only found in the sla025 and sla037 divers. 15.7mm and 14.7mm thickness respectively. Don’t see the appeal of a hi beat movement in a diver, I enjoy my sla037 but I would’ve preferred if it were thinner. I’d sacrifice both WR and beat rate for a less top heavy watch. Also I’m probably unlucky but my sla037 is something like +50 seconds a day or something ridiculous. Wish I had gotten the sla017 at launch…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## depwnz

Tanker G1 said:


> Looks wise, I think they're great. The $1,850 sticker price for the purple SPB291 is the real kick in the pants.
> 
> Edit: Seiko asking $3,300 MSRP for the SJE087 supports my earlier point about the SARA015/SJE073 likely being $3,000+ MSRP if was released today. Yikes.


I almost bite the bullet and pre-order the purple KS the other day when it was announced. Then I came across a slim automatic Credor from way back for 700 bucks. 
2.5x cheaper, 4s movement vs a 6R. Credor design and finishing.

Really showing how overpriced recent Seiko offerings are, compared to the Seiko we used to love.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

depwnz said:


> I almost bite the bullet and pre-order the purple KS the other day when it was announced. Then I came across a slim automatic Credor from way back for 700 bucks.
> 2.5x cheaper, 4s movement vs a 6R. Credor design and finishing.
> 
> Really showing how overpriced recent Seiko offerings are, compared to the Seiko we used to love.


There are a lot of great preowned Credor deals to be had. I have been eyeing a few 4S79 models lately. Speaking of Credor, will we see more announcements for attainable Credor models this year or ever again?


----------



## Tanker G1

fasteddiev0.0 said:


> I believe the hi beat 8L55 is only found in the sla025 and sla037 divers. 15.7mm and 14.7mm thickness respectively. Don’t see the appeal of a hi beat movement in a diver, I enjoy my sla037 but I would’ve preferred if it were thinner. I’d sacrifice both WR and beat rate for a less top heavy watch. Also I’m probably unlucky but my sla037 is something like +50 seconds a day or something ridiculous. Wish I had gotten the sla017 at launch…


Iron swan replied to my post about a potential SLA-8000 where I mentioned comparable thickness of the 6R35 and 8L35. He questioned hi-beat off that comment so I assumed he was referring to the 8L35 in context. Not sure how 8L55 got in there but I agree with you. There'd be no chance of maintaining a reasonable thickness, not to mention the additional price premium.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## krayzie

Cuz Seiko marketing doesn't want to call their current 28.8k movements as "Hi-Beat", so now people think only 36k is Hi-Beat I mean just check out the GS forum lol!

SLA033 was probably one of if not the thinnest 8L35 diver in the modern line-up. If they do an equivalent for the 8000 it would probably be similar to that in thickness.

But once you daily wear a SLA041, nothing else is thick really to be honest. It's more of a weight thing for me.

Sorry to hear your SLA037 is +50 secs holy smokes, and I thought the 9SA5 is bad at almost +20 secs for some of the folks on this forum.

My SLA039 is +15 secs which is the same as my old SBDX001 so it doesn't bother me much (definitely won't do it again for the price tho I mean Seiko probably didn't even grease the turn bezel gasket for this 3 watch set ffs).


----------



## Davekaye90

fasteddiev0.0 said:


> I believe the hi beat 8L55 is only found in the sla025 and sla037 divers. 15.7mm and 14.7mm thickness respectively. Don’t see the appeal of a hi beat movement in a diver, I enjoy my sla037 but I would’ve preferred if it were thinner. I’d sacrifice both WR and beat rate for a less top heavy watch. Also I’m probably unlucky but my sla037 is something like +50 seconds a day or something ridiculous. Wish I had gotten the sla017 at launch…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's wildly out of spec. It's either magnetized, or there's something wrong with it.


----------



## depwnz

Mr. James Duffy said:


> There are a lot of great preowned Credor deals to be had. I have been eyeing a few 4S79 models lately. Speaking of Credor, will we see more announcements for attainable Credor models this year or ever again?


80s 90s quartz Credor are a few hundreds. 8J is from 500 - 2k.
4s/6s Credor is under 1k to 3k, depends on condition (rare metal is much higher) and age
5R/7R Credor is 4k-8k, released within 10 years.
Other stuff like 6810, 4L, 6L are rarer and have random prices, but <3k I believe.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Preview Demon Slayer 5 Sports dials:









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 14


Giornata proficua direi...belle le reinterpretazioni del 6105,notevole New Arnie Padi e sinceramente mi sembrano ben riusciti i diver solar, misura




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## DonJ53

fasteddiev0.0 said:


> I believe the hi beat 8L55 is only found in the sla025 and sla037 divers. 15.7mm and 14.7mm thickness respectively. Don’t see the appeal of a hi beat movement in a diver, I enjoy my sla037 but I would’ve preferred if it were thinner. I’d sacrifice both WR and beat rate for a less top heavy watch. Also I’m probably unlucky but my sla037 is something like +50 seconds a day or something ridiculous. *Wish I had gotten the sla017 at launch…*
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many now say this. Wish now I had bought more of them.


----------



## valuewatchguy

krayzie said:


> Cuz Seiko marketing doesn't want to call their current 28.8k movements as "Hi-Beat", so now people think only 36k is Hi-Beat I mean just check out the GS forum lol!



I suppose you could call anything HIGH BEAT 28.8 and up but the term "Hi-Beat" seems to be someting seiko has transitioned to refer to 36k movements exclusively

And even a 21,600 seems to have a lot of beats to my eye but thats universally considered not a hi or high beat?


----------



## CaptSnappy

valuewatchguy said:


> I suppose you could call anything HIGH BEAT 28.8 and up but the term "Hi-Beat" seems to be someting seiko has transitioned to refer to 36k movements exclusively
> 
> And even a 21,600 seems to have a lot of beats to my eye but thats universally considered not a hi or high beat?


This could just be my perspective, but I consider 28.8k to be “normal” and 21.6k to be on the lower side.


----------



## MrDisco99

fillerbunny said:


> I just noticed the 4R34 GMT movement is already up on the Time Module site as the NH34. So it should be available to microbrands right away!


That didn't take long.

Should be fun to see who ends up buying it.


----------



## Saswatch

MrDisco99 said:


> That didn't take long.
> 
> Should be fun to see who ends up buying it.


I believe there is a DevilRay GMT coming up using the NH version of this movement. My guess is it’s going to retain its dive watch identity (WR/bezel) with an inner 24 hour sub dial for the GMT hand.


----------



## fasteddiev0.0

Davekaye90 said:


> That's wildly out of spec. It's either magnetized, or there's something wrong with it.


Yeah 100%. Found it on chrono24 brand new for 4k, too good of a deal for me to pass up. Next year will be 3 years so I’ll send it out to be serviced, hopefully they can get it back into spec. Fortunately for me I’ve never cared about timekeeping in watches, for me it’s all about the aesthetics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

valuewatchguy said:


> I suppose you could call anything HIGH BEAT 28.8 and up but the term "Hi-Beat" seems to be someting seiko has transitioned to refer to 36k movements exclusively
> 
> And even a 21,600 seems to have a lot of beats to my eye but thats universally considered not a hi or high beat?


How about norm beat for 21.6k

This is how I feel when I wind up my 36k and it starts moving.


----------



## valuewatchguy

krayzie said:


> How about norm beat for 21.6k
> 
> This is how I feel when I wind up my 36k and it starts moving.



That works.... now Spring Drive is No Beat? LOL.

Love the 36k movements! Enjoy your time!


----------



## mi6_

CaptSnappy said:


> This could just be my perspective, but I consider 28.8k to be “normal” and 21.6k to be on the lower side.


This exactly. With probably the most common movement being 28,800 VPH (ETA 2824) this would be a “normal” or “medium” beat rate. Lots of movements with a beat rate either lower and higher than this. Wouldn’t make sense to call a 28,800 VPH movement a “high-beat”.


----------



## fasteddiev0.0

DonJ53 said:


> Many now say this. Wish now I had bought more of them.


Yeah I think the dial of the SLA017 is perfect for so many different straps. I’m not a fan of the oem strap on the SLA037… it’s nice quality, just not crazy about the color so I tried the oem strap for the SLA017 on it, just didn’t work for my eyes. Finally put it on the SLA017 bracelet. Works the best for my taste, but the alloy and polishing is a bit wanting when you stare long enough at the metal of the SLA037 case head. Been thinking about picking up an SLA033 and calling it a day with Seiko divers, should try collecting other brands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston

I consider 21.6k standard, 18k low, and 28,8k+ high. Though I know 28,8k is super common especially in Swiss.. I guess I’m used to vintage and Japanese watches.


----------



## BTNMNKI

Weren't most if not all old Hi-Beat-labeled Seikos running at 28.8? At least until the 36k became more commonplace.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

john_marston said:


> I consider 21.6k standard, 18k low, and 28,8k+ high. Though I know 28,8k is super common especially in Swiss.. I guess I’m used to vintage and Japanese watches.


56k or nothing!!!


----------



## krayzie

BTNMNKI said:


> Weren't most if not all old Hi-Beat-labeled Seikos running at 28.8? At least until the 36k became more commonplace.


I think Seiko actually did 36k first in 1967 and labelled it Hi-Beat before 28.8k (also labelled Hi-Beat) from the late 60's into the early 70's.

Once Seiko developed MEMS technology, 36k was brought back with the 9S85 in 2008 and later the 8L55 as a homage. The 9SA5 is the continuation of the 36k line.

I think only the Swiss can make Lo-Beat a cool thing in modern times.


----------



## KLC




----------



## MtnClymbr

KLC said:


> View attachment 16710448
> 
> View attachment 16710449
> View attachment 16710448
> View attachment 16710449


Looks pretty darn close. Thanks for posting this. It’s a great comparison shot.


----------



## Galaga

MtnClymbr said:


> Looks pretty darn close. Thanks for posting this. It’s a great comparison shot.


X2. This watch will be a monster hit. Two small things I don’t like. The date window (there shouldn’t have been one at all) and the lume plots are a bit too raised unnecessarily.


----------



## SkxRobbie

Galaga said:


> X2. This watch will be a monster hit. Two small things I don’t like. The date window (there shouldn’t have been one at all) and the lume plots are a bit too raised unnecessarily.


For the first time ever I think that I will defend a date window Seiko was not likely to release a no date and many were unhappy about the pip dropped in the minute track of other SPB models so this colour matched small round window with the date level and not cocked to one side is an excellent solution.
I agree with you about the 'puffy' lume however.
These are all minor issues as I believe that they hit this one for 6.


----------



## Davekaye90

Galaga said:


> X2. This watch will be a monster hit. Two small things I don’t like. The date window (there shouldn’t have been one at all) and the lume plots are a bit too raised unnecessarily.


That's just how Seiko does lume on the SPB divers now. The "applied" markers are solid blocks, and lume is painted on in blobs on top of the block.


----------



## mconlonx

KLC said:


> View attachment 16710448
> 
> View attachment 16710449


Love the concept and execution. 

Date wheel with upright numerals at 4:30 is absolutely not a problem for me, any more than most Sinn I might consider. Compared to the SJE085 Alpinist 1959 Ltd Ed, this is much, much better an integrated design.

Seiko is not going to win with date at 3 and necessary lume pip, so this date placement is a great compromise. Color matched, not too large, on wrist, probably easy to miss.

The only issue I have is that it is not quite as rounded as the original. It is slightly elongated, and/or the lugs are very slightly pointier. When I was looking around for an aftermarket 38mm turtle case or mini-turtle case, to an example, they all were too pointy, not quite rounded enough. This is not that bad, but it's also not quite as rounded as I'd prefer. 

Nothing to turn me off, though, if I was in the market for a diver at this price level.


----------



## CydeWeys

john_marston said:


> I consider 21.6k standard, 18k low, and 28,8k+ high. Though I know 28,8k is super common especially in Swiss.. I guess I’m used to vintage and Japanese watches.


That's why I just refer to them as 2.5Hz, 3Hz, 4Hz, and 5Hz. That covers >99% of modern mechanical watch movements, and you don't have to remember any crazy numbers like 21,600 or 28,800, nor do you need to use any potentially non-standard notion like saying "high beat" and then getting miscontrued as to whether you meant 4Hz or 5Hz.

Or, similarly, it's also reasonable to say 5bps, 6 bps, 8 bps, and 10 bps (beats per second of the second hand).


----------



## CydeWeys

Davekaye90 said:


> That's wildly out of spec. It's either magnetized, or there's something wrong with it.


Every time I had a watch running that fast, without fail, the problem ended up being that it was magnetized (including one of my 6R35 Prospex divers). I bought one of those cheap no-name blue degaussers off Amazon for $12 shipped, and it works wonders. Considering how cheap the degausser is, I'd say it's an essential tool for anyone who has a bunch of watches, along with a spring bar tool, pin pusher, and maybe spring bar pliers.


----------



## jmnav

CydeWeys said:


> This is a little pet peeve of mine. 200m WR is already more than 99.9% of people will ever need


Heck 70m is already more than 99,9% of people will ever need!


----------



## FBMJ

Seiko should bring the red to mini turtle:


----------



## Dreem1er

There is a new sharp edge presage gmt coming out too, blue dial, white gmt hand.


----------



## Galaga

https://www.watchpro.com/seiko-wins-design-award-for-its-prospex-1968-divers-modern-re-interpretation/?amp=1#origin=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2F&cap=swipe,education&webview=1&dialog=1&viewport=natural&visibilityState=prerender&prerenderSize=1&viewerUrl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Famp%2Fs%2Fwww-watchpro-com.cdn.ampproject.org%2Fc%2Fs%2Fwww.watchpro.com%2Fseiko-wins-design-award-for-its-prospex-1968-divers-modern-re-interpretation%3Fusqp=mq331AQGsAEggAID&amp_kit=1


----------



## CydeWeys

Dreem1er said:


> There is a new sharp edge presage gmt coming out too, blue dial, white gmt hand.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16712919


I don't know what it is, but I find the majority of Seiko Presage watches boring, this one included. Can't remotely put my finger on why. Meanwhile I love just about every Seiko diver, and pretty much every Grand Seiko with a nicely textured dial. So my collection ends up being Seiko Prospex divers + Grand Seiko non-divers.


----------



## Galaga

CydeWeys said:


> I don't know what it is, but I find the majority of Seiko Presage watches boring, this one included. Can't remotely put my finger on why. Meanwhile I love just about every Seiko diver, and pretty much every Grand Seiko with a nicely textured dial. So my collection ends up being Seiko Prospex divers + Grand Seiko non-divers.


I just find them in an identity crisis where they just don’t know what they want to be. They are too removed from their tool watch heritage and start to look a little cheesy and too blingy.


----------



## Davekaye90

CydeWeys said:


> I don't know what it is, but I find the majority of Seiko Presage watches boring, this one included. Can't remotely put my finger on why. Meanwhile I love just about every Seiko diver, and pretty much every Grand Seiko with a nicely textured dial. So my collection ends up being Seiko Prospex divers + Grand Seiko non-divers.


SARX057 I think remains the best Presage release in recent memory. The "baby Grand" title gets thrown around a lot about many undeserving Seiko watches, but this one really isn't far off an entry level Grand Seiko. The plain black dial isn't for me, but it's a great looking watch.


----------



## fillerbunny

Galaga said:


> I just find them in an identity crisis where they just don’t know what they want to be. They are too removed from their tool watch heritage and start to look a little cheesy and too blingy.


Presages have a tool watch heritage? Other than the weird Crown Chronograph derivatives, I mean.


----------



## Galaga

fillerbunny said:


> Presages have a tool watch heritage? Other than the weird Crown Chronograph derivatives, I mean.


Anything with a numbered bezel does IMHO.


----------



## depwnz

CydeWeys said:


> I don't know what it is, but I find the majority of Seiko Presage watches boring, this one included. Can't remotely put my finger on why. Meanwhile I love just about every Seiko diver, and pretty much every Grand Seiko with a nicely textured dial. So my collection ends up being Seiko Prospex divers + Grand Seiko non-divers.


I can imagine this watch on the wrist of a salaryman who cannot afford a GS quartz yet. I work with, and live in an area full of japanese expats and the most popular watches are Astron, GS Quartz, and Presage. Absolutely zero divers among businessmen or even factory workers.


----------



## Galaga

depwnz said:


> I can imagine this watch on the wrist of a salaryman who cannot afford a GS quartz yet. I work with, and live in an area full of japanese expats and the most popular watches are Astron, GS Quartz, and Presage. Absolutely zero divers among businessmen or even factory workers.


That must be a cultural thing because those very watches that you have mentioned are too cheesy for my liking.


----------



## 6L35

depwnz said:


> I can imagine this watch on the wrist of a salaryman who cannot afford a GS quartz yet. I work with, and live in an area full of japanese expats and the most popular watches are Astron, GS Quartz, and Presage. Absolutely zero divers among businessmen or even factory workers.


Agreed, I only wear my divers when I go swimming or snorkeling in seas or lakes. Pitifully, I don't scuba dive anymore.

The rest of the time I wear fixed bezel watches.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Galaga said:


> I just find them in an identity crisis where they just don’t know what they want to be. They are too removed from their tool watch heritage and start to look a little cheesy and too blingy.


I think if they just get rid of that pattern on the dial for something a bit more standard they would have a winner on their hands. That hobnail or diamonplate pattern just turns me off so much on that watch.


----------



## percysmith

CydeWeys said:


> I don't know what it is, but I find the majority of Seiko Presage watches boring, this one included. Can't remotely put my finger on why. Meanwhile I love just about every Seiko diver, and pretty much every Grand Seiko with a nicely textured dial. So my collection ends up being Seiko Prospex divers + Grand Seiko non-divers.


I’m the opposite of you. I like Presages, SARB033 and SNKL23s, GS SBGR but can't get with divers.


----------



## Ryan1881

CydeWeys said:


> I don't know what it is, but I find the majority of Seiko Presage watches boring, this one included. Can't remotely put my finger on why. Meanwhile I love just about every Seiko diver, and pretty much every Grand Seiko with a nicely textured dial. So my collection ends up being Seiko Prospex divers + Grand Seiko non-divers.


Don't like any Presages either, Boring and stupidly big.


----------



## Tanker G1

Galaga said:


> suspiciously long link


The majority of that link is unnecessary. Some who might be interested might have elected to skip it. You can make any word or image in your post a link by highlighting it before using the insert link function. Below are three links to the same article:

The Seiko Prospex 1968 Diver’s Modern Re-interpretation has won a Red Dot Design Award.



  






https://www.watchpro.com/seiko-wins...prospex-1968-divers-modern-re-interpretation/

Ulterior Motive: I have this watch and it's fantastic.


----------



## dgaddis

CydeWeys said:


> Yes, it's just syncing time from GPS. The same way any $200 GPS smart/running watch does. Is it very accurate, sure. Is that accuracy coming from anything inherent to the watch itself? No. It's using an external time source, just like my cell phone.
> 
> I won't argue that GPS-synced isn't more _useful, _but a watch that is super accurate on its own without consulting any external time source is more _interesting_.


This watch is powered by nuclear fission happening ~93 million miles away and it's time is kept dead on accurate by machines flying through space at about 17,000 mph.

That's pretty interesting IMO.




























And it has a quick adjust clasp so the fit is always perfect.



http://imgur.com/2ST8Owc


----------



## Xhantos

dgaddis said:


> ...it's time is kept dead on accurate by machines flying through space at about 17,000 mph.


That's the point, it's just a display. Those machines flying through space keeping amazing accurate time deserve to be admired. I totally agree with CydeWeys about this.


----------



## Davekaye90

dgaddis said:


> This watch is powered by nuclear fission happening ~93 million miles away and it's time is kept dead on accurate by machines flying through space at about 17,000 mph.
> 
> That's pretty interesting IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it has a quick adjust clasp so the fit is always perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/2ST8Owc


Yes I'm going to be that guy. The sun is a nuclear fusion reactor. Reactors on Earth use fission. The sun's day job (get it?) is fusing hydrogen atoms into helium. Fortunately it's got a lot of hydrogen, as it burns through 500M tons of the stuff every second. When it runs out and starts fusing helium, things go really bad for the solar system.


----------



## dgaddis

Davekaye90 said:


> Yes I'm going to be that guy. The sun is a nuclear fusion reactor. Reactors on Earth use fission. The sun's day job (get it?) is fusing hydrogen atoms into helium. Fortunately it's got a lot of hydrogen, as it burns through 500M tons of the stuff every second. When it runs out and starts fusing helium, things go really bad for the solar system.


I took the time to look up the distance and speed numbers but winged it on the fusion/fission question haha.


----------



## Dreem1er

CydeWeys said:


> I don't know what it is, but I find the majority of Seiko Presage watches boring, this one included. Can't remotely put my finger on why. Meanwhile I love just about every Seiko diver, and pretty much every Grand Seiko with a nicely textured dial. So my collection ends up being Seiko Prospex divers + Grand Seiko non-divers.


I'm not a fan of the majority of the presage line, mostly due to the size...anything under 42 is pushing it for me. I wouldn't call the persage line boring, more like they have too much going on or maybe are trying too hard. Seiko's execution on presage patterns feel extra and gimmicky, while the patterns they have used on the divers look tend to be more subtle and look great in comparison. 

I like the presage gmt, but I think they'll come out with a better variation, knowing my luck it will be the day after I cave and buy the current version lmao.


----------



## Tickstart

The purple KS looks soo nice. Long lugs tho :/


----------



## Tanker G1

Xhantos said:


> That's the point, it's just a display. Those machines flying through space keeping amazing accurate time deserve to be admired. I totally agree with CydeWeys about this.


Having a stronger appreciation for a certain movement type doesn't have to devolve into snobbery. Calling a solar-powered GPS watch "just a display" denigrates the technology behind it while completely dismissing all the other elements of a watch.


----------



## Galaga

Tanker G1 said:


> The majority of that link is unnecessary. Some who might be interested might have elected to skip it. You can make any word or image in your post a link by highlighting it before using the insert link function. Below are three links to the same article:
> 
> The Seiko Prospex 1968 Diver’s Modern Re-interpretation has won a Red Dot Design Award.
> 
> View attachment 16713802
> 
> 
> https://www.watchpro.com/seiko-wins...prospex-1968-divers-modern-re-interpretation/
> 
> Ulterior Motive: I have this watch and it's fantastic.


Sorry mate. Yes, me likey that watch.


----------



## johncomer

Ryan1881 said:


> Don't like any Presages either, Boring and stupidly big.


I agree with stupidly big.


----------



## josayeee

The recent Presage releases get a 👎 for those boxy dials.


----------



## Xhantos

Tanker G1 said:


> Having a stronger appreciation for a certain movement type doesn't have to devolve into snobbery. Calling a solar-powered GPS watch "just a display" denigrates the technology behind it while completely dismissing all the other elements of a watch.


You have a point and I was exaggerating to prove mine.

These both look like wrist watches and called wrist watches but they are very different. Which one you prefer will depend on what you appreciate most, IMHO they are so different, they are not directly comparable items.

As WISes here we tend to favor mechanical watches, compared to quartz, usually, they are less accurate, cost lots more, have way little power reserve, easier to break, probably require more service etc. Then one should ask 'why'? Why is there still a mechanical watch on my wrist right now?

I'd be totally fine if people called 'smart watches' and all other watches that 'get the time from elsewhere and display it' something other than a 'watch'.


----------



## Matter of Time

Xhantos said:


> You have a point and I was exaggerating to prove mine.
> 
> These both look like wrist watches and called wrist watches but they are very different. Which one you prefer will depend on what you appreciate most, IMHO they are so different, they are not directly comparable items.
> 
> As WISes here we tend to favor mechanical watches, compared to quartz, usually, they are less accurate, cost lots more, have way little power reserve, easier to break, probably require more service etc. Then one should ask 'why'? Why is there still a mechanical watch on my wrist right now?
> 
> I'd be totally fine if people called 'smart watches' and all other watches that 'get the time from elsewhere and display it' something other than a 'watch'.


Radio controlled & GPS watches still have an accuracy of +/- 15 spm even if they never receive a signal from elsewhere. No need to feel troubled if people call them watches.


----------



## Xhantos

Matter of Time said:


> Radio controlled & GPS watches still have an accuracy of +/- 15 spm even if they never receive a signal from elsewhere. No need to feel troubled if people call them watches.


I didn't say I feel troubled they are called watches, I said I wouldn't feel troubled if they weren't called watches.

But agreed, they still have respectable accuracy and you should only compare that accuracy to accuracy of a self contained watch. The Raido - GPS time setting is just like some external entity, like you, setting the time manually, they do it automatically nothing more - this doesn't count as accuracy. It would be like saying 'my watch is super accurate because I set it every hour to atomic time displayed by mobile phone'.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Xhantos said:


> It would be like saying 'my watch is super accurate because I set it every hour to atomic time displayed by mobile phone'.


I think thats part of the issue...... you have to manually do that. Astron's do that on their own multiple times a day. As well as perpetual calendars that adjust for leap year and the like. They have many other features too but there is something inherantly interesting about that type of watch that a mechanical can't give you. 

If the automated nature of the astron system is an detriment, why would you own an automatic movement. Isnt the more simplistic manual wind mechanical an even better design. Automatics keep the power reserve up by the movement of your arm.....a real watch you have to manually wind every 40 or so hours. 

lets appreciate all watches for what they offer and be able to recognize that some do things better than other even if you wouldnt wear one. I will not buy an Apple watch but i can totally see how it does some things far better than my Seiko SLA017 did.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tanker G1 said:


> The majority of that link is unnecessary. Some who might be interested might have elected to skip it. You can make any word or image in your post a link by highlighting it before using the insert link function. Below are three links to the same article:
> 
> The Seiko Prospex 1968 Diver’s Modern Re-interpretation has won a Red Dot Design Award.
> 
> 
> https://www.watchpro.com/seiko-wins...prospex-1968-divers-modern-re-interpretation/
> 
> Ulterior Motive: I have this watch and it's fantastic.



Glad you like this watch.... but not sure why it won a design award?


----------



## Xhantos

valuewatchguy said:


> I think thats part of the issue...... you have to manually do that. Astron's do that on their own multiple times a day. As well as perpetual calendars that adjust for leap year and the like. They have many other features too but there is something inherantly interesting about that type of watch that a mechanical can't give you.
> 
> If the automated nature of the astron system is an detriment, why would you own an automatic movement. Isnt the more simplistic manual wind mechanical an even better design. Automatics keep the power reserve up by the movement of your arm.....a real watch you have to manually wind every 40 or so hours.
> 
> lets appreciate all watches for what they offer and be able to recognize that some do things better than other even if you wouldnt wear one. I will not buy an Apple watch but i can totally see how it does some things far better than my Seiko SLA017 did.


Oh, I appreciate Astrons, plain Quartz and HAQ, and automatic watches as well as hand wound mechanics and Apple watch and fitbit like 'band' watches.

My point is you cannot claim automatics have infinite power reserve because you don't have to wind them, just like you cannot claim very high accuracy if a watch automatically sets the time from an external source.


----------



## Tanker G1

valuewatchguy said:


> Glad you like this watch.... but not sure why it won a design award?


Impossible to know without further insight but according to Wiki the Red Dot is considered one of the most prestigious awards in the design industry.

From the article:


> The Red Dot Design Award evaluates each product criteria including degree of innovation, functionality, durability and symbolic and emotional content.


The last two elements stick out to me. Under durability I'd credit the extremely corrosion resistant EBS case and the replaceable crown tube. The connection to JARE (Japanese Antarctic Research Expedition) and STO (supporting Cousteau Ocean Learning Center) can easily be categorized as symbolic and emotional content.


----------



## percysmith

josayeee said:


> The recent Presage releases get a 👎 for those boxy dials.


As in Seiko expands the Presage 'Cocktail Time' with 3 new references. and **NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches** ?


----------



## Tokyo321

valuewatchguy said:


> Glad you like this watch.... but not sure why it won a design award?


I have this watch, but it will shortly be going to a friend, so I no longer have any "skin in the game." Still, I believe the award is well deserved. Although the design was derived from the 6159, the SLA055/057 is an entirely new watch, and I think it has the most beautiful case in Seiko's modern diver collection. 

If you haven't yet, you should really see this watch in person and try it on the wrist. The EBS is truly brilliant! I look forward to Seiko producing more variants using the same case.


----------



## aks12r

Davekaye90 said:


> Yes I'm going to be that guy. The sun is a nuclear fusion reactor. Reactors on Earth use fission. The sun's day job (get it?) is fusing hydrogen atoms into helium. Fortunately it's got a lot of hydrogen, as it burns through 500M tons of the stuff every second. When it runs out and starts fusing helium, things go really bad for the solar system.


Occasionally, I log in here and learn something new!
Stop it.


----------



## Galaga

Nice shot by Hodinkee


----------



## Davekaye90

aks12r said:


> Occasionally, I log in here and learn something new!
> Stop it.


Heh. Fun fact, as it begins to exhaust its hydrogen supply it will become big enough to eat Mercury and Venus, and possibly Earth. Then it will collapse back down into a semi-stable helium star, burning that into carbon. Then it balloons much larger, enough to swallow Jupiter. At that point it can't fuse carbon or even hold itself together. Most of it blows off like an overheated steam boiler, and you're left with an earth sized ball of unimaginable density and gravity. If you weigh 150 pounds on earth, you'd weigh 50 million pounds on the surface of a white dwarf star.


----------



## ChrisDyson

Davekaye90 said:


> If you weigh 150 pounds on earth, you'd weigh 50 million pounds on the surface of a white dwarf star.


Ugh, it would be SUCH a struggle to get that weight off me.


----------



## Pilotguy89

Can someone reply to this comment who has viewed all 26,944 posts in this topic? There has to be someone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8

Pilotguy89 said:


> Can someone reply to this comment who has viewed all 26,944 posts in this topic? There has to be someone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I might of….has been years and I don't remember much of it.


----------



## Joll71

Pilotguy89 said:


> Can someone reply to this comment who has viewed all 26,944 posts in this topic? There has to be someone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That poor, poor soul...


----------



## MID

Davekaye90 said:


> Heh. Fun fact, as it begins to exhaust its hydrogen supply it will become big enough to eat Mercury and Venus, and possibly Earth. Then it will collapse back down into a semi-stable helium star, burning that into carbon. Then it balloons much larger, enough to swallow Jupiter. At that point it can't fuse carbon or even hold itself together. Most of it blows off like an overheated steam boiler, and you're left with an earth sized ball of unimaginable density and gravity. If you weigh 150 pounds on earth, you'd weigh 50 million pounds on the surface of a white dwarf star.


So, what you're saying is that an Astron might not work then.


----------



## MtnClymbr

Galaga said:


> Nice shot by Hodinkee


I’ve never owned a gilt dial watch. Still not sure I would fall in love with one either. But this looks so good…


----------



## GregoryD

Galaga said:


> Nice shot by Hodinkee


Also from the same Hodinkee piece - this shot of the bracelet. I'm perplexed by the lack of adjustment on the clasp and it appears there are no half links.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> Heh. Fun fact, as it begins to exhaust its hydrogen supply it will become big enough to eat Mercury and Venus, and possibly Earth. Then it will collapse back down into a semi-stable helium star, burning that into carbon. Then it balloons much larger, enough to swallow Jupiter. At that point it can't fuse carbon or even hold itself together. Most of it blows off like an overheated steam boiler, and you're left with an earth sized ball of unimaginable density and gravity. If you weigh 150 pounds on earth, you'd weigh 50 million pounds on the surface of a white dwarf star.


but what watch can I wear when that happens?


----------



## fillerbunny

Happy Midsummer's Eve to everyone in the General Seiko Discussion thread!


----------



## Watchyouloved

Seiko 5 sport X demon slayer collab dials leaked:


----------



## MtnClymbr

Watchyouloved said:


> Seiko 5 sport X demon slayer collab dials leaked:
> 
> View attachment 16718050
> 
> View attachment 16718051
> 
> View attachment 16718052
> 
> View attachment 16718053


Not my thing- but cool that Seiko is doing something for everyone and branching out/ possibly getting new people into the watch community.


----------



## coconutpolygon

if only they could tweak a couple things for me 😅 (yes I am bored at work)


----------



## josayeee

I meant the Sharp Edge series. Those Cocktail times are 👍!!



percysmith said:


> As in Seiko expands the Presage 'Cocktail Time' with 3 new references. and *NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches* ?


----------



## valuewatchguy

coconutpolygon said:


> if only they could tweak a couple things for me 😅 (yes I am bored at work)
> View attachment 16718144



No date.... what else did you do?


----------



## mi6_

valuewatchguy said:


> No date.... what else did you do?


Also removed the Prospex logo.


----------



## Tanker G1

Pilotguy89 said:


> Can someone reply to this comment who has viewed all 26,944 posts in this topic? There has to be someone.


I just read it all real quick. Here's a summary:

Price 
Prospex X 
Too Big 
QC 
Hardlex 
6R 
Limited Edition 
Date Window


----------



## Saswatch

mi6_ said:


> Also removed the Prospex logo.


Unlike many in WUS, I prefer having a date window. Though the Prospex logo is better served on the crown or caseback. The dial is too cluttered like Tudor and Rolex.


----------



## One-Seventy

Saswatch said:


> Unlike many in WUS, I prefer having a date window. Though the Prospex logo is better served on the crown or caseback. The dial is too cluttered like Tudor and Rolex.


Mmm the presence of a date is as much a part of Seiko DNA as any other. Sure, there one one or two artisanal, post-modern Grand Seikos with no dates catering for a few hundred clients worldwide. But the originals had them, and so will these.

I miss the bold date trim on the vintage versions. I don't think the ISO rating is relevant to 99.9% of the buyers of these watches, maybe even 100%, since divers who actually dive will be using a computer. The date is now neatly (if not at all uniquely - B&R was doing this 20 years ago) integrated, but I would have preferred the original layout and been fine without a "pip" there:


----------



## SkxRobbie

mi6_ said:


> Also removed the Prospex logo.


I didnt notice that you removed it till you said so.
Maybe Im getting used to it?


----------



## SkxRobbie

GregoryD said:


> Also from the same Hodinkee piece - this shot of the bracelet. I'm perplexed by the lack of adjustment on the clasp and it appears there are no half links.
> 
> View attachment 16717960


If the one hole on clasp side and the other on extention side equals half a link then should that not be enough micro udjustment?


----------



## Davekaye90

MID said:


> So, what you're saying is that an Astron might not work then.


Lol correct. Even G-Shocks will not survive the death of the solar system.


----------



## coconutpolygon

One-Seventy said:


> Mmm the presence of a date is as much a part of Seiko DNA as any other. Sure, there one one or two artisanal, post-modern Grand Seikos with no dates catering for a few hundred clients worldwide. But the originals had them, and so will these.
> 
> I miss the bold date trim on the vintage versions. I don't think the ISO rating is relevant to 99.9% of the buyers of these watches, maybe even 100%, since divers who actually dive will be using a computer. The date is now neatly (if not at all uniquely - B&R was doing this 20 years ago) integrated, but I would have preferred the original layout and been fine without a "pip" there:
> 
> View attachment 16718433


yeah I really like these date windows. the ones on the SPB range before the lumepip were really nice, too with that clean cutout/bevelled edge thing.


----------



## coconutpolygon

SkxRobbie said:


> I didnt notice that you removed it till you said so.
> Maybe Im getting used to it?


Yeah I think I've gotten used to it too.
I don't hate the prospex logo, I think it's pretty nice as a logo. I like it a lot on my SPB259 because of the overall geometric design. I would prefer many watches without it though, it takes too much attention from the main branding IMO.


----------



## Saswatch

One-Seventy said:


> I miss the bold date trim on the vintage versions. [..] I would have preferred the original layout and been fine without a "pip" there:
> 
> View attachment 16718433


Orient uses vintage styled date windows on some of their watches like the Mako2/Ray2:


----------



## krayzie

coconutpolygon said:


> Yeah I think I've gotten used to it too.
> I don't hate the prospex logo, I think it's pretty nice as a logo. I like it a lot on my SPB259 because of the overall geometric design. I would prefer many watches without it though, it takes too much attention from the main branding IMO.


Sometimes I wonder if they went to the Seiko print logo instead of the old applied logo is the possibility of "spinning off" Prospex into an "independent brand" in the future.

You should try photochop one with the "Prospex" word logo replacing "Seiko" on the dial and put the X logo back on, and see how it looks.


----------



## Robbie_roy

Tanker G1 said:


> Impossible to know without further insight but according to Wiki the Red Dot is considered one of the most prestigious awards in the design industry.


I’m a little late but have to chime in here, as it’s an interesting topic to me. Hope it is not too far off-topic. 

I work and know people in the consumer products design industry (not watches though) and it’s often joked that Red Dot is somewhat of a sham. IIRC they don’t have a limit to the amount of awards they give out, so if you can pay the entry fee and the winning fee (yes, you pay more if you win), it’s very likely the design will get the Red Dot. 

In contrast, my old company applied several designs for the Core77 design award and maybe only won it ~25% of the time. Does not mean that there are not some fantastic Red Dot submissions of course. I’m curious to sift through and see what other non-smartwatches have won awards.


----------



## Tanker G1

Robbie_roy said:


> I’m a little late but have to chime in here, as it’s an interesting topic to me. Hope it is not too far off-topic.
> 
> I work and know people in the consumer products design industry (not watches though) and it’s often joked that Red Dot is somewhat of a sham. IIRC they don’t have a limit to the amount of awards they give out, so if you can pay the entry fee and the winning fee (yes, you pay more if you win), it’s very likely the design will get the Red Dot.
> 
> In contrast, my old company applied several designs for the Core77 design award and maybe only won it ~25% of the time. Does not mean that there are not some fantastic Red Dot submissions of course. I’m curious to sift through and see what other non-smartwatches have won awards.


Interesting, thanks for the industry insight. I can't say for sure as I bought the watch before the award, but I don't think I'm a person who'd put any weight to a subjective design award when considering a watch. I very much would however let the results of a 60's style Chronometer Competition influence me, especially if I already liked the design. 

When I first learned of the SLA055 I was critical of Seiko's willingness to put a movement spec'd at -10/+15 in a $4,600 watch. I loved the case and desired a thinner option to my chunky MM300s but $4,600 for +15 would've pissed me off. Once I found one at an agreeable price I pulled the trigger knowing I'd test the timing before taking the stickers off. I got lucky. It runs a consistent +3. Luck shouldn't be a part of it though. Seiko can (and IMO should) have Chronometer performance at the SLA level.

But anyway, since now I know the Red Dot holds no real prestige, I'll throw it away and go back to G-Shocks.


----------



## krayzie

Wow now I feel really bad about this.














































I mean just look at the size of that skynet keychain trophy.


----------



## Galaga

MtnClymbr said:


> I’ve never owned a gilt dial watch. Still not sure I would fall in love with one either. But this looks so good…


I agree. Seiko just have incredible designs and are unique to everything else and this is why I’ll always have several in my collection. They just have so much character, heritage and credibility. Every time I see someone wearing any type of Seiko especially if it’s a diver, I smile.


----------



## Tanker G1

krayzie said:


> Wow





krayzie said:


> I mean just look at the size


That's what she said...


----------



## aks12r

That is the weirdest and creepiest trophy I have ever seen in my life.
Judging from the cynical looking smile, he knows it too.
Kudos on the collar pin, don't see many of those these days.


krayzie said:


>


----------



## 8505davids

One-Seventy said:


> Mmm the presence of a date is as much a part of Seiko DNA as any other. Sure, there one one or two artisanal, post-modern Grand Seikos with no dates catering for a few hundred clients worldwide. But the originals had them, and so will these.
> 
> I miss the bold date trim on the vintage versions. I don't think the ISO rating is relevant to 99.9% of the buyers of these watches, maybe even 100%, since divers who actually dive will be using a computer. The date is now neatly (if not at all uniquely - B&R was doing this 20 years ago) integrated, but I would have preferred the original layout and been fine without a "pip" there:
> 
> View attachment 16718433


I'm very much a no-date guy but I must admit to liking the old bold date window. I do wonder why you can't get a bracelet on the black dial...or is it an option?


----------



## percysmith

valuewatchguy said:


> SSA447J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com


I’m afraid I’m going to have to agree with the too big (thick, at 14.3mm) comment. Otherwise at US$507 it’s a no brainer:


----------



## SkxRobbie

Saswatch said:


> Orient uses vintage styled date windows on some of their watches like the Mako2/Ray2:
> View attachment 16719008


Now I know that this is not really a valid excuse but I have had the date window fall off one of my 7009 Seikos. Maybe its an ISO consideration that Seiko no longer frames its divers?


----------



## One-Seventy

SkxRobbie said:


> Now I know that this is not really a valid excuse but I have had the date window fall off one of my 7009 Seikos. Maybe its an ISO consideration that Seiko no longer frames its divers?


I don't know if, in the sum total of Seiko experience, more date window surrounds have fallen off than any of the other 11 dial markers . Based on my limited knowledge of the main dive watches available, Seiko's framed date window gave way to a cut-out in around the 1970s - so I guess it's just a stylistic decision.


----------



## mi6_

SkxRobbie said:


> I didnt notice that you removed it till you said so.
> Maybe Im getting used to it?


I didn’t make the photoshop. I was just pointing out that other than the date being removed the Prospex logo was also removed. I’ve never cared about the Prospex logo or the date for the record. I actually like the date on these new Prospex divers as it basically is the combination of a no-date dial with the date tastefully added. Much better execution than some of their past models.


----------



## Davekaye90

percysmith said:


> I’m afraid I’m going to have to agree with the too big (thick, at 14.3mm) comment. Otherwise at US$507 it’s a no brainer:
> 
> View attachment 16720073
> 
> 
> View attachment 16720070
> 
> View attachment 16720071
> 
> 
> View attachment 16720074
> 
> 
> View attachment 16720072


The 4R57 movement makes zero sense to me. They can make 4R34 with practically no difference in height vs. 4R35, but 4R57 which has a power reserve hand and a date sub-dial, that's as thick as a freaking chronograph movement. Why??


----------



## bigisland

Sometimes wish I had kept my Helson homage piece.


----------



## noenmon

bigisland said:


> Sometimes wish I had kept my Helson homage piece.
> View attachment 16721246


Alignment worse than Seiko. Didn't think that would be possible.


----------



## CydeWeys

SBDC167 (JDM version of SPB299) just shipped from Japan. I can't wait! The MM200 aka Baby Marinemaster (I have SPB187) is my favorite dive watch design, full stop*, and this new version looks to add a bit of Seiko textured dial magic and make it even better.

* Yes, I'm putting it above my Sub and BB58 as well.


----------



## Davekaye90

CydeWeys said:


> SBDC167 (JDM version of SPB299) just shipped from Japan. I can't wait! SPB187 is my favorite dive watch design, full stop*, and this new version looks to add a bit of Seiko textured dial magic and make it even better.
> 
> * Yes, I'm putting it above my Sub and BB58 as well.
> 
> View attachment 16722560


Nice! Definitely want to see pictures. If I didn't already have an SPB185 and an SPB255 I'd probably have one of these. The case is fantastic.


----------



## CydeWeys

Davekaye90 said:


> Nice! Definitely want to see pictures. If I didn't already have an SPB185 and an SPB255 I'd probably have one of these. The case is fantastic.


Odds are good I'm gonna sell SPB187 once the new one comes in. I don't feel like I need two.


----------



## MtnClymbr

CydeWeys said:


> Odds are good I'm gonna sell SPB187 once the new one comes in. I don't feel like I need two.


You’ve been inspiring me… decided to pull my MM200 out and give it some wrist time lately…


----------



## krayzie

noenmon said:


> Alignment worse than Seiko. Didn't think that would be possible.


Panerai? Nothing to align and apparently now can't even hack.


----------



## CydeWeys

krayzie said:


> Panerai? Nothing to align and apparently now can't even hack.


Holy crap. I just read up on this, and it's absolutely ludicrous. Imagine paying $8,000 on a watch and getting an entirely undecorated movement that doesn't even hack, a feature that you can find standard in a $200 Seiko 5!! And I know there's a love/hate relationship with the 6R35 around these parts, but that sounds strictly superior to the latest Panerai movements; same PR but at least it hacks.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

CydeWeys said:


> krayzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Panerai? Nothing to align and apparently now can't even hack.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap. I just read up on this, and it's absolutely ludicrous. Imagine paying $8,000 on a watch and getting an entirely undecorated movement that doesn't even hack, a feature that you can find standard in a $200 Seiko 5!! And I know there's a love/hate relationship with the 6R35 around these parts, but that sounds strictly superior to the latest Panerai movements; same PR but at least it hacks.
Click to expand...

For some reason, I thought Panerai's latest in-house movements had hacking seconds. Along with the wobbly bezel on the Luminor Submersible, I think it is unforgivable at the double, triple, and even quadruple the price of a Seiko diver.


----------



## MrDisco99

LOL Panerai


----------



## Galaga

percysmith said:


> I’m afraid I’m going to have to agree with the too big (thick, at 14.3mm) comment. Otherwise at US$507 it’s a no brainer:
> 
> View attachment 16720073
> 
> 
> View attachment 16720070
> 
> View attachment 16720071
> 
> 
> View attachment 16720074
> 
> 
> View attachment 16720072


If there was no watch on that third photo it could easily be mistaken of an image of someones back slightly hunched with the right shoulder and arm showing.


----------



## One-Seventy

CydeWeys said:


> Holy crap. I just read up on this, and it's absolutely ludicrous. Imagine paying $8,000 on a watch and getting an entirely undecorated movement that doesn't even hack, a feature that you can find standard in a $200 Seiko 5!! And I know there's a love/hate relationship with the 6R35 around these parts, but that sounds strictly superior to the latest Panerai movements; same PR but at least it hacks.


Welcome to the Internet. That site you quoted - holy crap indeed! - is well known as a hatchet job by someone unemployed (how else would they have the time for an ongoing, one-man, wild-eyed crusade).

BTW quite a lot of Patek Philippe watches (that's a high-end brand) don't have hacking functions. Neither did the Speedmaster Professional for the first 65 years of its life, yet it remains a well known watch amongst enthusiasts, made by a company called Omega. Still, not as good as a "6R35" as you say, 'cause they hack


----------



## Davekaye90

One-Seventy said:


> BTW quite a lot of Patek Philippe watches (that's a high-end brand) don't have hacking functions. Neither did the Speedmaster Professional for the first 65 years of its life, yet it remains a well known watch amongst enthusiasts, made by a company called Omega. Still, not as good as a "6R35" as you say, 'cause they hack


The key here though is Panerai is _downgrading _it's movements, that used to be decorated, and used to hack. They're just being cheap, and as big of a problem as Panerai has with "replicas," it's WAY easier for the fakers to clone a movement with no real decoration. They've also lied about one of their movements being in-house when it was an obvious ETA base. 

I like some of the Mediterraneo models, but that stuff and them making the Due line which are cynical "dive style" watches that have crown locks with 3ATM WR, yeah...little interest in Panerai overall.


----------



## CydeWeys

One-Seventy said:


> Welcome to the Internet. That site you quoted - holy crap indeed! - is well known as a hatchet job by someone unemployed (how else would they have the time for an ongoing, one-man, wild-eyed crusade).


That's a crazy unfounded assumption. That site doesn't even publish once a month and you think that requires so much effort they must be devoting full time effort to it?! You're telling on yourself here.



One-Seventy said:


> BTW quite a lot of Patek Philippe watches (that's a high-end brand) don't have hacking functions. Neither did the Speedmaster Professional for the first 65 years of its life, yet it remains a well known watch amongst enthusiasts, made by a company called Omega. Still, not as good as a "6R35" as you say, 'cause they hack


Ah yes, Patek Philippe. Thanks for telling me about them and how they're a high-end brand. I never would've heard of them otherwise.


----------



## coconutpolygon

Wait, Panerai? Patek? I thought this was a place to talk about Oris


----------



## solo-act

Xhantos said:


> I'd be totally fine if people called 'smart watches' and all other watches that 'get the time from elsewhere and display it' something other than a 'watch'.


Is this WISguy a troll? “_I’d be totally fine if all watches that get the time from elsewhere were called something other than a watch…_”?

Am I the only one trying not to laugh out loud here?

*[sarcasm alert]*
When I wind up my Rolex Explorer it doesn’t get the time from itself (LOL) it picks up where it left off until it gets the time from “elsewhere” — Me, setting it. And I get the time from “elsewhere” — my Astron GPS Solar, which gets the time from “elsewhere” — atomic clocks on GPS satellites, which drift so badly, to be more accurate they need to get the time from “elsewhere” TWICE a day — a ground based atomic clock, which sadly is so inaccurate that it needs to get the “time” from “elsewhere” every few seconds to be more accurate.

I snort in disgust.

Ground atomic clock (you can call it a clock; I’d be totally fine if it were called something else) is about as uninteresting as it gets. What a soul-less pile of hardware. It’s just a display getting “time” (if you want to call it time) from “elsewhere.” It’s barely even a display at that. Complete lack of artistry. Zero design language, etc., what a joke.

Ground atomic clocks are so fragile, they can’t even survive going to space! And, as mentioned, the ones in space now (GPS satellite atomic clocks) need timing help twice a day. Heck, the new NASA deep space atomic clock is 50x more accurate than those wanna-be time pieces.

Thanks to NASA, we have progress at last: finally, a more self-accurate, interesting, rugged clock that’s —
oh crap —
It gets its time from elsewhere too…and it doesn’t have a display…AARGH!!

I find that “time elsewhere” slam on non-mechanical watches quite hilarious.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

solo-act said:


> Is this WISguy a troll? “_I’d be totally fine if all watches that get the time from elsewhere were called something other than a watch…_”?
> 
> Am I the only one trying not to laugh out loud here? When I wind up my Rolex Explorer it doesn’t get the time from itself (LOL) it picks up where it left off until it gets the time from “elsewhere” — Me, setting it. And I get the time from “elsewhere” — my Astron GPS Solar, which gets the time from “elsewhere” — atomic clocks on GPS satellite. Those lousy GPS atomic clocks drift so badly, to be more accurate they need to get the time from “elsewhere” TWICE a day — Ground Atomic Clock, which sadly gets the “time” from “elsewhere” every few seconds to be more accurate.
> I snort in disgust.
> 
> Ground atomic clock (you can call it a clock; I’d be totally fine if it were called something else) is about as uninteresting as it gets. What a soul-less pile of hardware. It’s just a display getting “time” (if you want to call it time) from “elsewhere.” It’s barely even a display at that. Complete lack of artistry. Zero design language, etc., what a joke.
> 
> Ground atomic clocks are so fragile, they can’t even survive going to space! And the ones in space (GPS satellite atomic clocks) are SO BAD, the new NASA deep space atomic clock is 50x more accurate than those wanna-be time pieces.
> 
> Progress at last! We finally have a more self-accurate, interesting, rugged clock that’s —
> oh crap —
> it gets its time from elsewhere too…and it doesn’t have a display…AARGH!!


----------



## thatcrow

Galaga said:


> Nice shot by Hodinkee


What watch is that? I am not a Seiko connoisseur . Is it a modded SRPH17?


----------



## 6L35

thatcrow said:


> What watch is that? I am not a Seiko connoisseur . Is it a modded SRPH17?


The name is Turtle, Slim Turtle.

Or not. The name wars begin!


----------



## Saswatch

thatcrow said:


> What watch is that? I am not a Seiko connoisseur . Is it a modded SRPH17?


It’s one of the upcoming Seiko dive watches. Details are a few pages back if you keep scrolling.


----------



## starwasp

Davekaye90 said:


> Heh. Fun fact, as it begins to exhaust its hydrogen supply it will become big enough to eat Mercury and Venus, and possibly Earth. Then it will collapse back down into a semi-stable helium star, burning that into carbon. Then it balloons much larger, enough to swallow Jupiter. At that point it can't fuse carbon or even hold itself together. Most of it blows off like an overheated steam boiler, and you're left with an earth sized ball of unimaginable density and gravity. If you weigh 150 pounds on earth, you'd weigh 50 million pounds on the surface of a white dwarf star.


Important question: how long till all that happens?


----------



## Xhantos

solo-act said:


> Is this WISguy a troll?


I, for one, would never call myself a troll. If you are, or somebody is, genuinely interested, let me explain my point briefly again.

IMO, a watch 'keeps' time. Sure, all have to be set initially -or periodically, but after that it keeps the time with some accuracy and that's the part makes a watch a real watch. If a watch cannot keep time, it is just a display, which gets time from an external reference and displays it. Accuracy a watch has is about its internal time keeping, not about its external reference.

A watch that does not keep time is probably a piece of jewellery or decoration. I'm not interested in those at all. I don't care about the looks as longs as there is no function. But YMMV and that's OK.


----------



## valuewatchguy

krayzie said:


> Wow now I feel really bad about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean just look at the size of that skynet keychain trophy.



You shouldnt feel bad about it but you should keep in mind that this also won a GPGH











A mechaquartz that is far closer to a Dan Henry than your High end Seiko divers in terms of overall quality and execution. But design is subjective and may be influenced by money as was mentioned earlier.


----------



## valuewatchguy

CydeWeys said:


> Odds are good I'm gonna sell SPB187 once the new one comes in. I don't feel like I need two.


That dial does look special


----------



## Davekaye90

starwasp said:


> Important question: how long till all that happens?











What is the Life Cycle Of The Sun?


Like all stars, our Sun has a life-cycle that began with its birth (4.57 billion years ago) and will end in approximately 6 billion years.




www.universetoday.com





The important part is due to the ever increasing luminosity and heat energy as the core becomes smaller and burns hotter and faster overt time, there's perhaps 500M-1B years of life left for complex life forms, at least as we know them today, to survive. Who knows what evolutionary adaptations might take place in that time, but with current physiology it would be nearly impossible for anything to live on land as surface temperatures could pass 180F. 

Aside from the sun itself getting hotter, increasing CO2 in the atmosphere will keep more and more heat trapped, making the earth much hotter than it would be just from the sun's extra output. Polar ice will be gone, and the oceans will be rapidly evaporating. 

There's still billions of years of main-sequence life left for the sun after that, but the earth will be toast long before then. See: Venus.


----------



## valuewatchguy

solo-act said:


> Is this WISguy a troll? “_I’d be totally fine if all watches that get the time from elsewhere were called something other than a watch…_”?
> 
> Am I the only one trying not to laugh out loud here?
> [sarcasm alert]


I think at this point the discusion is played out. @Xhantos has a deeply personal preference against GPS and Atomic watches. I suspect he wouldnt even call them watches as much devices. He's explained his preference. That's cool let's move on. No one is changing his mind with logic or sarcasm . We all don't have to like the same watches or even appreciate the same features.


----------



## starwasp

Davekaye90 said:


> What is the Life Cycle Of The Sun?
> 
> 
> Like all stars, our Sun has a life-cycle that began with its birth (4.57 billion years ago) and will end in approximately 6 billion years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.universetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The important part is due to the ever increasing luminosity and heat energy as the core becomes smaller and burns hotter and faster overt time, there's perhaps 500M-1B years of life left for complex life forms, at least as we know them today, to survive. Who knows what evolutionary adaptations might take place in that time, but with current physiology it would be nearly impossible for anything to live on land as surface temperatures could pass 180F.
> 
> Aside from the sun itself getting hotter, increasing CO2 in the atmosphere will keep more and more heat trapped, making the earth much hotter than it would be just from the sun's extra output. Polar ice will be gone, and the oceans will be rapidly evaporating.
> 
> There's still billions of years of main-sequence life left for the sun after that, but the earth will be toast long before then. See: Venus.


So the arc of humanities progress that began climbing through the reformation and renaissance, following by the assertion of human rights made in the Declaration of Independence and the French revolution are all going to end in a giant bonfire as the atmosphere boils over? Sad face. Lets hope Musk stops dicking around with twitter and finds a way to save us all.


----------



## Shark-sandwich

What about the Slim Shady for the SPB313?


----------



## valuewatchguy

Shark-sandwich said:


> What about the Slim Shady for the SPB313?
> 
> View attachment 16725139



I am in!


----------



## Davekaye90

starwasp said:


> So the arc of humanities progress that began climbing through the reformation and renaissance, following by the assertion of human rights made in the Declaration of Independence and the French revolution are all going to end in a giant bonfire as the atmosphere boils over? Sad face. Lets hope Musk stops dicking around with twitter and finds a way to save us all.


Pretty much. The one positive is that as things get worse for the earth, they get better for Mars. Mars' atmospheric composition is not that different from Venus's, there's just *way *less of it. A 1000M Seiko Tuna would be required, putting aside the oven heat, to survive Venus's surface pressure alone. 

Mars on the other hand currently has 1% of Earth's surface pressure, a big problem because if you poured out a bottle of water on mars, most of it would instantly boil from lack of pressure, and the rest would freeze and then boil away. Mars needs pressure before anything else is possible, and a hotter sun means Mars' atmosphere will gain density from sublimating trapped CO2. 

The short of it is, the hotter and brighter the sun gets, the easier it is to terraform Mars.


----------



## coconutpolygon

starwasp said:


> Lets hope Musk stops dicking around with twitter and finds a way to save us all.


sorry to break it to you but that idiot isn't saving anyone


----------



## krayzie

MrDisco99 said:


> LOL Panerai


Most people have totally forgot about the Panerai Brooklyn Bridge watch from about 10 years ago.










I guess at least Seiko doesn't do this sort of tests every now and then on their customers.


----------



## solo-act

valuewatchguy said:


> I think at this point the discusion is played out. @Xhantos has a deeply personal preference against GPS and Atomic watches. I suspect he wouldnt even call them watches as much devices. He's explained his preference. That's cool let's move on. No one is changing his mind with logic or sarcasm . We all don't have to like the same watches or even appreciate the same features.


Don’t mind me, I was just having fun with his comment.


----------



## rushrocker

CydeWeys said:


> SBDC167 (JDM version of SPB299) just shipped from Japan. I can't wait! The MM200 aka Baby Marinemaster (I have SPB187) is my favorite dive watch design, full stop*, and this new version looks to add a bit of Seiko textured dial magic and make it even better.
> 
> * Yes, I'm putting it above my Sub and BB58 as well.
> 
> View attachment 16722560


So cool, this one of the best looking watches I've seen in my short time of liking watches.


----------



## MtnClymbr

6L35 said:


> The name is Turtle, Slim Turtle.
> 
> Or not. The name wars begin!


I wasn’t sure if anyone had mentioned this- but I thought turtle “lite” would be a good nickname.


----------



## fillerbunny

MtnClymbr said:


> I wasn’t sure if anyone had mentioned this- but I thought turtle “lite” would be a good nickname.


The original "lite" was released eight years before the original "turtle", though – and isn't really shaped like a turtle at all.


----------



## SkxRobbie

Unfortunatly I like at least one version of every Seiko diver ever made.
Sometimes it takes 20 years to grow on me. Like I cannot believe that Im now passivly considering a first generation Monster!


----------



## h_zee13

The Willard looks fantastic







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BTNMNKI

Anyone else


SkxRobbie said:


> Unfortunatly I like at least one version of every Seiko diver ever made.
> Sometimes it takes 20 years to grow on me. Like I cannot believe that Im now passivly considering a first generation Monster!


You can try my solution: Have teeny weeny little baby wrists. Protects me from ever getting a Willard or Tuna 😅


----------



## valuewatchguy

looks like lots of sellers on Ebay now for the Seiko 5 GMT. No discounts seen though.


----------



## CydeWeys

CydeWeys said:


> SBDC167 (JDM version of SPB299) just shipped from Japan. I can't wait! The MM200 aka Baby Marinemaster (I have SPB187) is my favorite dive watch design, full stop*, and this new version looks to add a bit of Seiko textured dial magic and make it even better.
> 
> * Yes, I'm putting it above my Sub and BB58 as well.
> 
> View attachment 16722560


Well, it's good to know that Sakura Watches doesn't mess around with shipping, at least! They got this sent right out as soon as it came in stock, using a fast shipping method.


----------



## valuewatchguy

CydeWeys said:


> Well, it's good to know that Sakura Watches doesn't mess around with shipping, at least! They got this sent right out as soon as it came in stock, using a fast shipping method.
> 
> View attachment 16726905


I've been gawkign at that one too now. certainly tempted...


----------



## MtnClymbr

CydeWeys said:


> Well, it's good to know that Sakura Watches doesn't mess around with shipping, at least! They got this sent right out as soon as it came in stock, using a fast shipping method.
> 
> View attachment 16726905


Feels like Christmas waiting for the mailman to show hahaha


----------



## capilla1

CydeWeys said:


> Well, it's good to know that Sakura Watches doesn't mess around with shipping, at least! They got this sent right out as soon as it came in stock, using a fast shipping method.
> 
> View attachment 16726905


LOL I have one from Sakura coming in as well! I got the "White Birch Willard"


----------



## CydeWeys

CydeWeys said:


> Well, it's good to know that Sakura Watches doesn't mess around with shipping, at least! They got this sent right out as soon as it came in stock, using a fast shipping method.
> 
> View attachment 16726905


It's here!!




























The color definitely comes through differently depending on lighting conditions. But it doesn't always look as light blue as you might expect based on the product photos. And the bezel is quite shiny.


----------



## MtnClymbr

CydeWeys said:


> It's here!!
> 
> View attachment 16727538
> 
> 
> View attachment 16727539
> 
> 
> View attachment 16727540
> 
> 
> The color definitely comes through differently depending on lighting conditions. But it doesn't always look as light blue as you might expect based on the product photos. And the bezel is quite shiny.


Looks great man. Wear it well!


----------



## John Price

CydeWeys said:


> It's here!!
> 
> View attachment 16727538
> 
> 
> View attachment 16727539
> 
> 
> View attachment 16727540
> 
> 
> The color definitely comes through differently depending on lighting conditions. But it doesn't always look as light blue as you might expect based on the product photos. And the bezel is quite shiny.


Oh that's a beauty! That last photo, the dial looks like glacier ice!


----------



## Plus 9Time

It almost feels like this is off topic but no one has posted the two JDM Five Sports models that were released yesterday. 

There are produced in collaboration with Japanese streetwear brand Chaos Fishing Club. The SBSA169 has a silver dial with the brand logo, while the SBSA171 has a yellow and green dial inspired by the colors of fishing lures, and black silicone strap. Both models have special case backs and the brand concept “Will you do it at last?” on the strap. They are provided with a branded box and both models are limited editions of 300 units and are priced at 42,900円 (inc tax).


----------



## MtnClymbr

CydeWeys said:


> It's here!!
> 
> View attachment 16727538
> 
> 
> View attachment 16727539
> 
> 
> View attachment 16727540
> 
> 
> The color definitely comes through differently depending on lighting conditions. But it doesn't always look as light blue as you might expect based on the product photos. And the bezel is quite shiny.


I usually try to buy used watches just to get a good “discount”, but there’s something special about getting a brand new, wrapped in plastic watch. I’m jealous haha.


----------



## valuewatchguy

CydeWeys said:


> It's here!!
> 
> View attachment 16727538




congrats!


----------



## jmnav

CydeWeys said:


> SBDC167 (JDM version of SPB299) just shipped from Japan. I can't wait! The MM200 aka Baby Marinemaster (I have SPB187) is my favorite dive watch design, full stop*, and this new version looks to add a bit of Seiko textured dial magic and make it even better.
> 
> * Yes, I'm putting it above my Sub and BB58 as well.
> 
> View attachment 16722560


It's a very interesting watch and definitely Seiko knows how to add nice textures to spheres and there's a lot of value on these watches: from the arrows, to the bracelet to the nice bezel...

But then, when you see it live, it lacks the depth of the "true Marinemaster" and the indexes are just... hideous with that plastic-ky look of those cheap painted over full plate indexes, the movement is mediocre and the date is ill solved.

I already own a SBDX017 and while I like (very much) some details from this watch, it's a pass for me.


----------



## npl_texas




----------



## schumway

npl_texas said:


> View attachment 16728054


What's that strap? I've had trouble finding an affordable blue waffle that's not navy.


----------



## Davekaye90

jmnav said:


> It's a very interesting watch and definitely Seiko knows how to add nice textures to spheres and there's a lot of value on these watches: from the arrows, to the bracelet to the nice bezel...
> 
> But then, when you see it live, it lacks the depth of the "true Marinemaster" and the indexes are just... hideous with that plastic-ky look of those cheap painted over full plate indexes, the movement is mediocre and the date is ill solved.
> 
> I already own a SBDX017 and while I like (very much) some details from this watch, it's a pass for me.


I own a bunch of modern Seiko dials from various mod projects, and at arm's length, the blob markers are "fine." It's really only when you get up close that you can see how ugly they actually are. No, they're not as nice as the faceted markers on my Zodiac or Squale, but Zodiac and Squale's cases can't match Seiko. I would definitely prefer that they were deep filled (which the original Seiko divers were) but they're ok. 

It's also worth mentioning that the newer Marine Masters are nowhere NEAR as nice as the old SBDX001 or SBDX012, when the lume was hand applied. The current MM dials look basically exactly the same as the prior gen MM200, despite the watches costing 3X as much. 

The last proper old school Seiko dial was the SBDC027 SumoMAS.


----------



## CydeWeys

npl_texas said:


> View attachment 16728054


Damn that bracelet didn't last long huh!


----------



## npl_texas

schumway said:


> What's that strap? I've had trouble finding an affordable blue waffle that's not navy.


Strapcode I believe. I wish someone would make a jubilee for it.


----------



## npl_texas

CydeWeys said:


> Damn that bracelet didn't last long huh!


Didn’t even size it.


----------



## CydeWeys

jmnav said:


> It's a very interesting watch and definitely Seiko knows how to add nice textures to spheres and there's a lot of value on these watches: from the arrows, to the bracelet to the nice bezel...
> 
> But then, when you see it live, it lacks the depth of the "true Marinemaster" and the indexes are just... hideous with that plastic-ky look of those cheap painted over full plate indexes, the movement is mediocre and the date is ill solved.
> 
> I already own a SBDX017 and while I like (very much) some details from this watch, it's a pass for me.


If I'd wanted an MM300 I'd have bought one. I specifically bought the MM200 because I don't need the superfluous WR and would rather have a thinner watch. So I don't think anything that boils down to "It's not an MM300" is fair game, as that watch is still made for people who prefer it.

As for the movement, eh, it's fine for the price? You can get a tighter accuracy spec elsewhere for the same price (though not necessarily actual performance), but beyond that, what exactly is the 6R35 missing in the ~$1k price bracket? You can spend a good deal more than that on watches from many other brands and still get worse PR.

I don't particularly mind the indexes. I agree that the date wheel could be slightly better color matched, and you didn't mention it, but I wouldn't mind a pop of color on the seconds hand vs the color-matched light blue.


----------



## CydeWeys

I'm surprised no one in here has received the Save the Ocean 63MAS or Willard yet! So far it's just 2x MM200?


----------



## npl_texas

CydeWeys said:


> I'm surprised no one in here has received the Save the Ocean 63MAS or Willard yet! So far it's just 2x MM200?


I would have gotten that one if it had a blue bezel. I still may end up getting it but I’m going to hold off for some real life photos.


----------



## Davekaye90

CydeWeys said:


> I'm surprised no one in here has received the Save the Ocean 63MAS or Willard yet! So far it's just 2x MM200?


I think the MM200R is by far the best looking of the trio - that being said I'm not really a white dial diver fan. The 63MAS version is eh. That dial design also _really _suffers from the 3 o'clock ISO compliance blob that the MM200R isn't so maligned by.


----------



## konners

Plus 9Time said:


> It almost feels like this is off topic but no one has posted the two JDM Five Sports models that were released yesterday.
> 
> There are produced in collaboration with Japanese streetwear brand Chaos Fishing Club. The SBSA169 has a silver dial with the brand logo, while the SBSA171 has a yellow and green dial inspired by the colors of fishing lures, and black silicone strap. Both models have special case backs and the brand concept “Will you do it at last?” on the strap. They are provided with a branded box and both models are limited editions of 300 units and are priced at 42,900円 (inc tax).
> 
> View attachment 16727912
> 
> View attachment 16727917
> View attachment 16727918
> View attachment 16727931
> View attachment 16727933


What a name - Chaos Fishing Club! Not my bag, but I’m sure they’re someone else’s!


----------



## capilla1

Davekaye90 said:


> I think the MM200R is by far the best looking of the trio - that being said I'm not really a white dial diver fan. The 63MAS version is eh. That dial design also _really _suffers from the 3 o'clock ISO compliance blob that the MM200R isn't so maligned by.



















I got the willard. The dial is more silver than white. Here's a photo next to my snowflake for comparison.


----------



## mi6_

Both versions look awesome. I know I’m tough on Seiko sometimes (OK often…), but you have to respect their dials. They do some of the most impressive dials on any price point and I feel like they’re very underrated in this regard.


----------



## BTNMNKI

Plus 9Time said:


> It almost feels like this is off topic but no one has posted the two JDM Five Sports models that were released yesterday.
> 
> There are produced in collaboration with Japanese streetwear brand Chaos Fishing Club. The SBSA169 has a silver dial with the brand logo, while the SBSA171 has a yellow and green dial inspired by the colors of fishing lures, and black silicone strap. Both models have special case backs and the brand concept “Will you do it at last?” on the strap. They are provided with a branded box and both models are limited editions of 300 units and are priced at 42,900円 (inc tax).
> 
> View attachment 16727912
> 
> View attachment 16727917
> View attachment 16727918
> View attachment 16727931
> View attachment 16727933



That left one is a joke, right?... Right?
It looks like someone did the design in Microsoft Word.

Rigjt one is kinda cool. I've seen guitars with the same colour burst and they look secksaaay as f**k.


----------



## fillerbunny

BTNMNKI said:


> That left one is a joke, right?... Right?
> It looks like someone did the design in Microsoft Word.


I'm pretty sure those are aimed at fans of the brand, not the western WIS.


----------



## CydeWeys

BTNMNKI said:


> That left one is a joke, right?... Right?
> It looks like someone did the design in Microsoft Word.
> 
> Rigjt one is kinda cool. I've seen guitars with the same colour burst and they look secksaaay as f**k.


That's streetwear for you. You just don't get it.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

coconutpolygon said:


> sorry to break it to you but that idiot isn't saving anyone


Why is Musk an idiot?


----------



## CydeWeys

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Why is Musk an idiot?


I can see where this convo is headed -- right off the rails.

Better to keep it to NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches!


----------



## coconutpolygon

CydeWeys said:


> I can see where this convo is headed -- right off the rails.
> 
> Better to keep it to NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches!


ok I'll try


SKYWATCH007 said:


> Why is Musk an idiot?


When I was posting a photo on twitter of the new *Seiko Prospex SPB317J1 6105-8000 Re-Interpretation*, I noticed some of Elon Musk's moronic tweets and opinions. I also noticed them all through covid and lockdowns. Dude is a clown with too much money. remember that stupid tunnel thing he conned vegas or whatever into building? lmao


----------



## Tanker G1

He named his son X Æ A-XII. I've heard he's a Seiko fan so it's probably safe to assume the first 'X' is for Prospex. 

But seriously, his behavior seems indicative of Narcissistic Personality Disorder. From mayoclinic.org - 

_Narcissistic personality disorder — one of several types of personality disorders — is a mental condition in which people have an inflated sense of their own importance, a deep need for excessive attention and admiration, troubled relationships, and a lack of empathy for others. But behind this mask of extreme confidence lies a fragile self-esteem that's vulnerable to the slightest criticism._


----------



## Joll71

First real world view of the 317


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Seiko/comments/vluzgo


----------



## konners

Joll71 said:


> First real world view of the 317
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Seiko/comments/vluzgo


Nice. Liking the smaller buckle. Should have my own real world view tomorrow.


----------



## JayQ

konners said:


> Nice. Liking the smaller buckle. Should have my own real world view tomorrow.


Mines on the way today 😀


----------



## starwasp

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Why is Musk an idiot?


I am afraid it was a post of mine that started the Musk rabbit hole. I will not throw petrol on the fire other than to say two things: firstly, self-made billionaires believe much less in the role of blind luck than us normal mortals when they should probably believe more, and secondly, many are called to be self-made billionaires but few are chosen!


----------



## SkxRobbie

konners said:


> Nice. Liking the smaller buckle. Should have my own real world view tomorrow.


Yes I like the strap and buckle. Im a huge black diver/rubber strap guy and I always want to like the OEM strap as thats the way design team intended.
I will not comment on the steel keeper because I know they give a high end look to the piece but rubber keepers are more functional.


----------



## valuewatchguy

starwasp said:


> I am afraid it was a post of mine that started the Musk rabbit hole. I will not throw petrol on the fire other than to say two things: firstly, self-made billionaires believe much less in the role of blind luck than us normal mortals when they should probably believe more, and secondly, many are called to be self-made billionaires but few are chosen!


I doubt Musk saves humanity but he's crazy enough and genious enough that something big will happen around him. He is our real world Tony Stark in some ways\


----------



## Shark-sandwich

Can't unsee xD











__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WatchesCirclejerk/comments/vnwrmb


----------



## fillerbunny

Shark-sandwich said:


> Can't unsee xD
> 
> View attachment 16731581
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/WatchesCirclejerk/comments/vnwrmb


Umm, cannot _see_ in the first place. Fisliing? FisIiing?


----------



## solo-act

CydeWeys said:


> It's here!!
> 
> View attachment 16727538
> 
> 
> View attachment 16727539
> 
> 
> View attachment 16727540
> 
> 
> The color definitely comes through differently depending on lighting conditions. But it doesn't always look as light blue as you might expect based on the product photos. And the bezel is quite shiny.


I’d like that in a solar thermocompensated - good looking piece.


----------



## smkader

jmnav said:


> It's a very interesting watch and definitely Seiko knows how to add nice textures to spheres and there's a lot of value on these watches: from the arrows, to the bracelet to the nice bezel...
> 
> But then, when you see it live, it lacks the depth of the "true Marinemaster" and the indexes are just... hideous with that plastic-ky look of those cheap painted over full plate indexes, the movement is mediocre and the date is ill solved.
> 
> I already own a SBDX017 and while I like (very much) some details from this watch, it's a pass for me.


It's always interesting to me when people complain about the "blob" indexes looking cheap and plastic-ky. Everyones obviously entitled to their own opinion, but the Patek Aquanaut has the same looking lume, and that's a $23K MSRP watch.


----------



## krayzie

Look at the edges of that index it's just as bad (I mean good) as my SD Tuna lmao!

But this has that funny (I mean prestigious) Geneva Seal and mine doesn't even come with birth papers cuz Quartz (super high tech).

We expect nothing less from Seiko as we hold a much higher standard than those Swiss cheese (I really meant pieces of art).


----------



## Davekaye90

smkader said:


> It's always interesting to me when people complain about the "blob" indexes looking cheap and plastic-ky. Everyones obviously entitled to their own opinion, but the Patek Aquanaut has the same looking lume, and that's a $23K MSRP watch.
> View attachment 16732053


It's really not the same. Those are painted and then layered with lume application. The applied markers (Patek is most certainly NOT stamping those out through the back) are deep filled as you would expect.

The old way:









The new way:


----------



## Plus 9Time

Just in case there are some people who do not want to read through the last 157 pages of posts I have put together a list of all the Seiko 2022 first half releases.










I have identified 155 new model announcements across the different Seiko ranges, this count does not include the eight models announced in 2021 but began shipping in 2022. From the new announcements there were 32 limited editions (20.6%).


----------



## erasershavings

great pics to highlight the difference! i really miss the 1st gen mm300 dials. The lume was actually hand-applied and was filled to the borders of each marker. The white-tone of lume was also a bonus. Its really a shame that even lume on the modern GS Spring Drive divers do not extend fully out to the borders. Bruce Williams has a macro video which illustrates this very well.



Davekaye90 said:


> It's really not the same. Those are painted and then layered with lume application. The applied markers (Patek is most certainly NOT stamping those out through the back) are deep filled as you would expect.
> 
> The old way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new way:


----------



## Condor97

Seiko has been stamping dials for years.









Seiko Diver’s 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 /...


Given that the SLA017 has a stamped dial, I strongly suspect the SPB143/145/147/149 have a stamped dial as well. The SLA was a LE replica. Makes sense they would try to reproduce the original dial design. The SPBs are not either of those things so I suspect they use whatever they generally do...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Maithree

Wimol with a decent look at the new Seiko 5 GMTs


----------



## oaklandsfinest13

Maithree said:


> Wimol with a decent look at the new Seiko 5 GMTs


Wow the Batman just shines in the sunlight. Can’t wait to see it in person


----------



## Davekaye90

Condor97 said:


> Seiko has been stamping dials for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Diver’s 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 /...
> 
> 
> Given that the SLA017 has a stamped dial, I strongly suspect the SPB143/145/147/149 have a stamped dial as well. The SLA was a LE replica. Makes sense they would try to reproduce the original dial design. The SPBs are not either of those things so I suspect they use whatever they generally do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16733086


If you want a Seiko diver with applied markers, it has to start with the word Grand.


----------



## Tltuae

We're beefing with stamped dials now? 😒


----------



## Watchyouloved

Hey guys, are the save the ocean special editions non numbered LE’s? Will they stop production soon or will be able to be had for years to come?


----------



## Watchyouloved

Btw SSC817 the tan dial speed timer (not the panda) is no longer on the seiko website yet the other 3 colors are still there. Possible discontinued model? Maybe it was the least popular of the 4 speed timers?


----------



## capilla1

Watchyouloved said:


> Hey guys, are the save the ocean special editions non numbered LE’s? Will they stop production soon or will be able to be had for years to come?


I could be wrong but I think they get discontinued after a year or 2. The 1st save the ocean whale watch got released in 2018 and discontinued in 2019.


----------



## Watchyouloved

capilla1 said:


> I could be wrong but I think they get discontinued after a year or 2. The 1st save the ocean whale watch got released in 2018 and discontinued in 2019.


Ah gotcha, when did the 1st ones drop? Also in 2019?


----------



## fillerbunny

Watchyouloved said:


> Btw SSC817 the tan dial speed timer (not the panda) is no longer on the seiko website yet the other 3 colors are still there. Possible discontinued model? Maybe it was the least popular of the 4 speed timers?


It's the only one I see on display at jewellers', so probably, yeah. It is a weird colour, albeit much nicer in person.


----------



## capilla1

Watchyouloved said:


> Ah gotcha, when did the 1st ones drop? Also in 2019?


According to this hodinkee article there is a new set of Save the ocean watches released every year. The first one released in 2018 and discontinued in 2019. I dont think Seiko releases the numbers but its safe to assume they don't stick around for a long time. 








Buying, Selling, & Collecting: The Slightly Corny But Oh-So-Wonderful World of Seiko Prospex 'Save The Ocean' Dive Watches


Where Seiko wears its hearts on its sleeves (and dials).




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## Tanker G1

Tltuae said:


> We're beefing with stamped dials now? 😒


Old man shaking head: "When did beef become a verb?"


----------



## oiram

Shark-sandwich said:


> Can't unsee xD
> 
> View attachment 16731581
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/WatchesCirclejerk/comments/vnwrmb


Seems like a pain in the you know what...


----------



## Davekaye90

Tltuae said:


> We're beefing with stamped dials now? 😒


The stamping in itself is not necessarily a bad thing, you can't really tell most of the time unless you're looking very closely, but it does prevent Seiko from using any kind of elaborate facets like my Squale or Zodiac because the stamps can't do that. The much larger issue for me is the painted on blobs in place of deep filled markers as you got on prior watches like the MM200 and 6RMAS, and still get on the MM300 (for now). The blobs aren't _nearly _as strong or long lasting as the old dials (I have several examples of MM200 dials and 63MAS dials so it's not any kind of aberration, that's how they all are) and for "pro specs" divers, they're weak. 

Lumibrite used to be basically a meme - want great lume? Get a Seiko diver. That's all over now, just one more thing that Seiko used to be really good at, and now obviously no longer cares about. I'm sure the blobs are cheaper, so they went that way. It's not even like it's a minor difference, the Seiko dials get _destroyed _by $50 Chinese dials using C3.


----------



## Shark-sandwich

oiram said:


> Seems like a pain in the you know what...


If ever a watch needed a screw down crown


----------



## Watchyouloved

Patiently waiting for the crystal blue dial speed timer 😅 feels like the only watch on the 2022 Italian release watch charts that didn’t leak yet


----------



## Ritten

Watchyouloved said:


> Patiently waiting for the crystal blue dial speed timer 😅 feels like the only watch on the 2022 Italian release watch charts that didn’t leak yet


Nor the Sumos...


----------



## Watchyouloved

Ritten said:


> Nor the Sumos...


What were the sumos?


----------



## digiwut

Ritten said:


> Nor the Sumos...





Watchyouloved said:


> What were the sumos?


back on page 1323


----------



## ChrisDyson

Is this the year of the GMT?


----------



## just3pieces

ChrisDyson said:


> View attachment 16739057
> 
> 
> Is this the year of the GMT?


Cool! Will these be in the prospex line with 200m wr and screw down crown? Then i would go for these solar gmts over the 5kx gmts...


----------



## One-Seventy

just3pieces said:


> Cool! Will these be in the prospex line with 200m wr and screw down crown? Then i would go for these solar gmts over the 5kx gmts...


If they are the same price, I would too; however, the Solar will likely be a great deal more expensive. 

5KX £270, or £400 with GMT (48% more, actual)
Solar £500, or £740 with GMT (48% more, projected)

At £740 I would just spring another 48%, and get the Presage Sharp Edge GMT. So pricing will be crucial


----------



## AlvaroVitali

King Sumo Leaks:









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 14


Giornata proficua direi...belle le reinterpretazioni del 6105,notevole New Arnie Padi e sinceramente mi sembrano ben riusciti i diver solar, misura




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## schumway

AlvaroVitali said:


> King Sumo Leaks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 14
> 
> 
> Giornata proficua direi...belle le reinterpretazioni del 6105,notevole New Arnie Padi e sinceramente mi sembrano ben riusciti i diver solar, misura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


No cyclops!


----------



## mi6_

ChrisDyson said:


> View attachment 16739057
> 
> 
> Is this the year of the GMT?


I‘m confused. Why does it say they’re solar but show the automatic in the picture?


----------



## krayzie

mi6_ said:


> I‘m confused. Why does it say they’re solar but show the automatic in the picture?


Society is collapsing


----------



## ChrisDyson

mi6_ said:


> I‘m confused. Why does it say they’re solar but show the automatic in the picture?


I assume there are no pictures yet, and they’re using something that exists.


----------



## valuewatchguy

One-Seventy said:


> At £740 I would just spring another 48%, and get the Presage Sharp Edge GMT. So pricing will be crucial


That works only if your criteria is just having a Seiko branded GMT watch. The two watches are so differently styled I cant see them being alternatives for the other based on price? Interesting decision inflection point!.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Just like I predicted back in June…

SSC909 “ice blue speed timer” will follow the exact same color blocking as this Daytona except the seiko will have the center links of the bracelet in the same brown color as the bezel and sub dials.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Watchyouloved said:


> Just like I predicted back in June…
> 
> SSC909 “ice blue speed timer” will follow the exact same color blocking as this Daytona except the seiko will have the center links of the bracelet in the same brown color as the bezel and sub dials.


That's a shame. Who mixes brown and blue!?? I've seen a co-worker with this watch and it's terrible(the colours). Watch looked nice.


----------



## Davekaye90

Wow. Just saw these on a watch blog. The NB1050 was a shot across the bow at Seiko for abandoning the SARB, but the NB1060 seems to be a full broadside at current Seiko Presage. The Sharp Edge series are nice watches....they ain't this nice, and they're generally more expensive.


----------



## JDM_enthusiast

Davekaye90 said:


> Wow. Just saw these on a watch blog. The NB1050 was a shot across the bow at Seiko for abandoning the SARB, but the NB1060 seems to be a full broadside at current Seiko Presage. The Sharp Edge series are nice watches....they ain't this nice, and they're generally more expensive.


If the SARB033/035 was the Baby Grand Seiko, does that make this a Baby The Citizen?


----------



## aks12r

revue pour vous.

Introducing - The JDM Citizen Silver Leaf Lacquer NB1060 (Specs, Price)

keenly priced, perfect proportions, decent WR and *not* a basic movement - and I'm liking the blue dial's silver leaf effect a lot.


----------



## Davekaye90

aks12r said:


> revue pour vous.
> 
> Introducing - The JDM Citizen Silver Leaf Lacquer NB1060 (Specs, Price)
> 
> keenly priced, perfect proportions, decent WR and *not* a basic movement - and I'm liking the blue dial's silver leaf effect a lot.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16742994


It's tempting for sure. These are $700ish on eBay right now, and it's a lot of watch for that. The dimensions in that article make it sound taller than it is, I saw a YouTube review measure about 11.5mm, and that includes the dome crystal. From what I understand, it's the same case as the NB1050 (except that has a flat crystal and is 10.5), so it should wear like a 10.5mm watch. 38 x 46 is perfect for a dress watch. 

The movement is the Cal 9011, which I think is basically the Citizen equivalent of 4R vs NH, ie it's the internal version of the 9015 standard movement. I don't know what differences it has with the higher grade (I think?) 9051 movement in the Series 8 watches, they seem to have the same rated accuracy and power reserve.

Have to say it, if Seiko released these this year, they'd cost twice as much, and the blue one would be limited to 1000 or something like that. They'd pick whatever the most attractive version was and make that a LE.


----------



## JDM_enthusiast

Davekaye90 said:


> I don't know what differences it has with the higher grade (I think?) 9051 movement in the Series 8 watches, they seem to have the same rated accuracy and power reserve.


IIRC the 9051 has greater magnetic resistance so as to be in line with ISO diver standards. Speaking from personal experience, the 9015 does seem to magnetize rather easily…


----------



## One-Seventy

"JDM only"- pfft, who cares. Citizen, stop being lazy. Stand behind your product and make the watches available near me, like all your competition does. I'm not taking a punt on a watch sight unseen and shipped from Japan, _especially_ not these days. And apart from a handful of watch nuts and hipsters, no-one else is going to either. They're going to keep buying Presages.


----------



## Watchyouloved

now that we are getting seiko 5 gmt’s I can imagine soon we will get luxe prospex gmt’s with rotating split colored bezels as well. Those should be the real deals! Price will most likely be around 1k or over but imagine a spb143 gmt


----------



## Davekaye90

Watchyouloved said:


> now that we are getting seiko 5 gmt’s I can imagine soon we will get luxe prospex gmt’s with rotating split colored bezels as well. Those should be the real deals! Price will most likely be around 1k or over but imagine a spb143 gmt


Not so sure about that. Seiko stops using the 4R once MSRP passes $600 or so, and 4R34 is obviously a 4R and not a 6R. I think Seiko is definitely is not done with that movement, but I'd expect to see maybe Monster GMTs or Turtle GMTs before a 63MAS reissue using a 4R based movement. 

Whether you could _make _an SPB143 lookalike GMT is a very different question, and depends on how close the overall parts compatibility is with the SKX. There are certainly plenty of 62MAS > SKX cases. At the very least an SPB143 dial will fit 100%.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> Not so sure about that. Seiko stops using the 4R once MSRP passes $600 or so


Except for the many LE prospex turtles that have been released......


----------



## mi6_

One-Seventy said:


> "JDM only"- pfft, who cares. Citizen, stop being lazy. Stand behind your product and make the watches available near me, like all your competition does. I'm not taking a punt on a watch sight unseen and shipped from Japan, _especially_ not these days. And apart from a handful of watch nuts and hipsters, no-one else is going to either. They're going to keep buying Presages.


HAHAHA right 😂..…. Keep drinking your Seiko Kool-Aid…. Nobody wastes their money on a Seiko Presage watch when you can buy a superior Citizen for half the price; even if it comes from Japan. You have to spend over $2K on a Presage just to get a 6L35 with a 28,800 bph movement.

I’ve previously owned both the SARB035 and SARB033 and this blows it out of the water. Way better finishing, movement and quality. I bought this Citizen NB1050 from Sakura watches for $500 CAD shipped to my door in 5 days from Japan! A 4R Cocktail Time cost that much and has a sh$&y bracelet and 4R movement.


----------



## fillerbunny

mi6_ said:


> Nobody wastes their money on a Seiko Presage watch when you can buy a superior Citizen for half the price; even if it comes from Japan.


So your average Presage-wearer is more likely to import a watch sight unseen from Japan than buy whatever is available at the AD at their local mall?


----------



## coconutpolygon

fillerbunny said:


> So your average Presage-wearer is more likely to import a watch sight unseen from Japan than buy whatever is available at the AD at their local mall?


Outside of watch nuts, who is buying a Seiko presage, online or from a mall?


----------



## Xhantos

coconutpolygon said:


> Outside of watch nuts, who is buying a Seiko presage, online or from a mall?


Who doesn't? I'm lost.


----------



## fillerbunny

coconutpolygon said:


> Outside of watch nuts, who is buying a Seiko presage, online or from a mall?


I imagine a middle-aged dude looking for a decent safe-for-work watch, who sees Seikos are cheaper and have prettier dials than all the other (Swiss) options in the shop.


----------



## One-Seventy

mi6_ said:


> HAHAHA right 😂..…. Keep drinking your Seiko Kool-Aid…. Nobody wastes their money on a Seiko Presage watch when you can buy a superior Citizen for half the price blah blah


And only watch nerds with their heads wedged firmly up their ass think that all "normal" people all buy their unknown watches by air mail from Japan. Ring any bells?


fillerbunny said:


> So your average Presage-wearer is more likely to import a watch sight unseen from Japan than buy whatever is available at the AD at their local mall?


According to at least one trolling head-ass wedger, not just more likely, but certain!


----------



## coconutpolygon

fillerbunny said:


> I imagine a middle-aged dude looking for a decent safe-for-work watch, who sees Seikos are cheaper and have prettier dials than all the other (Swiss) options in the shop.


Yeah I can see that. In the UK (from my anecdotal experience) I have never seen a Seiko in the wild outside of the odd SKX. In several office buildings etc I have only ever seen apple watches and rolexes and omegas, and then Daniel wellington/fashion watches.

So I'm always curious who is buying these watches outside of enthusiasts. Although maybe I just don't run in the same circles as those people (I'm 31).


----------



## kuratovsky

Huh, this remarkably sour guy surely can't stop talking sht about Seiko, can he. And right in the Seiko meta topic of all places. Collecting blockers maybe?


----------



## One-Seventy

coconutpolygon said:


> Yeah I can see that. In the UK (from my anecdotal experience) I have never seen a Seiko in the wild outside of the odd SKX. In several office buildings etc I have only ever seen apple watches and rolexes and omegas, and then Daniel wellington/fashion watches.
> 
> So I'm always curious who is buying these watches outside of enthusiasts. Although maybe I just don't run in the same circles as those people (I'm 31).


They're all buying JDM Citizens. _All _of them! 

In all seriousness, you're not going to bump into too many people wearing relatively dressy watches these days. They make a few ten of thousands of them every year but sell globally, so the odds of you coming across one are pretty small to begin with. Plus you have a more or less self-selecting environment - office, relative wealth, brands - where people wear Omega/Rolex/etc. Or, as you say, if they're just not interested in luxury watches, an iWatch or fashion watch.

Interestingly I don't think I've ever seen an SKX in an urban environment; I could perceive that as "actually only a few people own one, but they make a lot of noise about it". But I'm aware that I'm usually in an environment where I'm not likely to see one.

As far as Presages go, in another city, and probably in a far-off country, I'm sure the picture will look quite different.


----------



## SixtyLion

ChrisDyson said:


> View attachment 16739057
> 
> 
> Is this the year of the GMT?


Is there any information available regarding this new Solar Diver GMT?


----------



## One-Seventy

Double post


----------



## slowfarmer

Ive tried searching but has anyone heard anything about a made in japan version of the arnie coming up? Thanks


----------



## jswing

slowfarmer said:


> Ive tried searching but has anyone heard anything about a made in japan version of the arnie coming up? Thanks


This one?
SBEQ011 | セイコーウオッチ

This is the JDM version, there's also an international version but I'm not sure the model #. It's in this thread somewhere.

Edit: found it, the US and international model # is SNJ037.


----------



## slowfarmer

Unfortunately the SNJ037 is made in China as far as I know. Wondering if they will come out with a Japan made version. Appreciate your help.


----------



## capilla1

Davekaye90 said:


> Wow. Just saw these on a watch blog. The NB1050 was a shot across the bow at Seiko for abandoning the SARB, but the NB1060 seems to be a full broadside at current Seiko Presage. The Sharp Edge series are nice watches....they ain't this nice, and they're generally more expensive.


The silver one looks like the sarx055


----------



## Davekaye90

capilla1 said:


> The silver one looks like the sarx055
> View attachment 16745546


I was thinking that as well. The SARX case is definitely the more impressive of the two, no question there. I think that's the nicest case in the Presage range short of maybe some of the enamel dial models. However, I think Citizen has Seiko beat on the dial texture. If you want a "baby snowflake" I think Citizen now has your answer.


----------



## ChrisDyson

SixtyLion said:


> Is there any information available regarding this new Solar Diver GMT?


I’ve seen nothing personally other than the post I shared from Instagram.


----------



## mi6_

fillerbunny said:


> So your average Presage-wearer is more likely to import a watch sight unseen from Japan than buy whatever is available at the AD at their local mall?


Uh yeah they do. Because there’s this thing called the internet where you can get things called photos, videos and even specifications of a watch. So you’re really not buying it sight unseen are you? I’ve bought at least 5 “sight unseen“ watches after researching them on the internet and I’m sure a ton of other people on this forum have as well.

How do you think people purchased Seiko SARB033, SARB035, SARX033 and SARX035 over the past 10 years? There were no Seiko dealers in North America you could walk into and buy one physically in person as they were only distributed in Japan. Closest you could get was to order online from Island Watch back in the day.

Plus it’s cheaper for me to import most watches from Japan (Seiko or Citizen) than it is to buy them from a local dealer in Canada with the current exchange rates.

Seiko Presage, just like their Prospex range, is unfortunately overpriced for what you get nowadays. And you can stop calling me a Seiko hater as most haters of a watch brand don’t own 10+ pieces from that watch brand they hate.


----------



## MrDisco99

mi6_ said:


> Uh yeah they do. Because there’s this thing called the internet where you can get things called photos, videos and even specifications of a watch. So you’re really not buying it sight unseen are you? I’ve bought at least 5 “sight unseen“ watches after researching them on the internet and I’m sure a ton of other people on this forum have as well.
> 
> How do you think people purchased Seiko SARB033, SARB035, SARX033 and SARX035 over the past 10 years? There were no Seiko dealers in North America you could walk into and buy one physically in person as they were only distributed in Japan. Closest you could get was to order online from Island Watch back in the day.
> 
> Plus it’s cheaper for me to import most watches from Japan (Seiko or Citizen) than it is to buy them from a local dealer in Canada with the current exchange rates.
> 
> Seiko Presage, just like their Prospex range, is unfortunately overpriced for what you get nowadays. And you can stop calling me a Seiko hater as most haters of a watch brand don’t own 10+ pieces from that watch brand they hate.


You're not going to win this one by trying to redefine what "sight unseen" means.


----------



## MrDisco99

slowfarmer said:


> Unfortunately the SNJ037 is made in China as far as I know. Wondering if they will come out with a Japan made version. Appreciate your help.


No. They're not going to spring up a production line in Japan for something they already make in China or wherever.


----------



## AceRimmer

mi6_ said:


> HAHAHA right 😂..…. Keep drinking your Seiko Kool-Aid…. Nobody wastes their money on a Seiko Presage watch when you can buy a superior Citizen for half the price; even if it comes from Japan. You have to spend over $2K on a Presage just to get a 6L35 with a 28,800 bph movement.
> 
> I’ve previously owned both the SARB035 and SARB033 and this blows it out of the water. Way better finishing, movement and quality. I bought this Citizen NB1050 from Sakura watches for $500 CAD shipped to my door in 5 days from Japan! A 4R Cocktail Time cost that much and has a sh$&y bracelet and 4R movement.
> 
> View attachment 16744482
> 
> 
> View attachment 16744483


I'm glad you like it, but it's not as nice looking as a SARB035. The hands are very meh.

I admit Citizen got it right with the NB1060-12L.


----------



## mi6_

AceRimmer said:


> I'm glad you like it, but it's not as nice looking as a SARB035. The hands are very meh.
> 
> I admit Citizen got it right with the NB1060-12L.


Yeah but that’s your opinion. What’s better looking is subjective. Objectively given the price and specs most people would agree the Citizen is the better watch. Trust me I’ve owend both; you clearly haven’t.

The yellow cream dial of the SARB035 was a turn-off for me, and I never understood the need for lume on the SARB. It was part dress watch and part sport watch and the lume just didn’t look right on the dressy dauphine hands. At least Citizen ditches the lume with the dauphine hands. The Rolex OP style hands on the Citizen NB1050 work better with lume in my opinion.


----------



## mi6_

MrDisco99 said:


> You're not going to win this one by trying to redefine what "sight unseen" means.


What I was saying is you have a good idea of knowing what your getting before ordering… To argue people don’t buy JDM Citizens online is completely ridiculous on a Seiko thread full of people (including me…the Seiko hater) who’ve bought JDM and other out-of-market watches sight unseen for the past 10 years. SARB033/35, SARX033/35, SKX007/009 etc. None of those were available to be purchased in person in a Seiko store in North America. People all bought these so called “sight unseen” just as they’re doing with all these LE/SE Seiko releases.


----------



## Saswatch

Is this still the “new and upcoming Seiko” thread?


----------



## MKN

Saswatch said:


> Is this still the “new and upcoming Seiko” thread?


I think it’s the “bickering while you are on the can” thread


----------



## SKYWATCH007

So.......would love to see a pic or render of the *blue crystal, or crystal blue *SSC (Solar Chrono) 😎 I remember writing that in a certain order meant different things.


----------



## 6L35

Saswatch said:


> Is this still the “new and upcoming Seiko” thread?


No. As I said in another post, now it's the "Narcissistic Seiko ex-lovers' thread".


----------



## braidn

AlvaroVitali said:


> King Sumo Leaks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 14
> 
> 
> Giornata proficua direi...belle le reinterpretazioni del 6105,notevole New Arnie Padi e sinceramente mi sembrano ben riusciti i diver solar, misura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


Really excited that these dropped the inconsistent cyclops. Anyone know any other details?


----------



## One-Seventy

MKN said:


> I think it’s the “bickering while you are on the can” thread


Yup. I've had more than enough, so I'm banishing one hard-to-shift boulder to the 'troll toilet' forever.

Aaaaah, relief


----------



## daoster408

coconutpolygon said:


> So I'm always curious who is buying these watches outside of enthusiasts. Although maybe I just don't run in the same circles as those people (I'm 31).


I mean I imagine a good number of these people are being hyped into these watches by channels like Teddy Baldassarre and the like. Or maybe people who aren't into watches necessary, but are looking to get into their first "real" watch, and they ask watch enthusiasts what watch to buy. Presages are usually strap monsters that can work in many different environments. 



mi6_ said:


> How do you think people purchased Seiko SARB033, SARB035, SARX033 and SARX035 over the past 10 years? There were no Seiko dealers in North America you could walk into and buy one physically in person as they were only distributed in Japan. Closest you could get was to order online from Island Watch back in the day.


I guess in Canada they don't have Amazon. 🤷‍♂️

I bought my SARBs on Amazon. Full Warranty, and if I didn't like them for whatever reason, i'd return the watches and get refunded almost immediately. So yes, a little sight unseen, but I get my watch the next day, and have Amazon's generous refund policy as well.


----------



## Davekaye90

daoster408 said:


> I bought my SARBs on Amazon. Full Warranty, and if I didn't like them for whatever reason, i'd return the watches and get refunded almost immediately. So yes, a little sight unseen, but I get my watch the next day, and have Amazon's generous refund policy as well.


Pretty much all micro brands work this way. Monta now has a program where they will send out dummy watches for a relatively small deposit so that you can try them out and see if you like them first, but that's very unusual. There's nowhere to go to see a Chris Ward, at least not in the US. I believe they have one boutique in the UK. You want a CW, you buy it sight unseen, and if you don't like it in person, you return it. Technically you _shouldnt _have to eat customs import duties on a returned item, but my understanding is that it's a really arduous process to get that original import duty returned, which can supposedly take _years _in some cases.


----------



## percysmith

Davekaye90 said:


> There's nowhere to go to see a Chris Ward, at least not in the US. I believe they have one boutique in the UK. You want a CW, you buy it sight unseen, and if you don't like it in person, you return it.


Remember the CW 60 days return only works if you tore off _nothing._


----------



## Davekaye90

percysmith said:


> Remember the CW 60 days return only works if you tore off _nothing._


Yeah that's standard procedure. I've had several watches that I wore only weeks before flipping. It's part of the hobby, that's why I try to buy used or GM when I can, watches usually don't continually lose value until they are almost worthless, like a car. Most take a massive hit up front, and then kinda sit there for a fairly long time. If a watch is trading at $1K and you buy it for $1K, then you decide you don't like it, it shouldn't be too terribly difficult to move it on for $1K, no real harm done.


----------



## Mbappe

This thread:

10% actual new and upcoming Seikos.

90% other unrelated shenanigans.


----------



## Davekaye90

Mbappe said:


> This thread:
> 
> 10% actual new and upcoming Seikos.
> 
> 90% other unrelated shenanigans.


Same as it ever was.


----------



## mi6_

daoster408 said:


> I guess in Canada they don't have Amazon. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> I bought my SARBs on Amazon. Full Warranty, and if I didn't like them for whatever reason, i'd return the watches and get refunded almost immediately. So yes, a little sight unseen, but I get my watch the next day, and have Amazon's generous refund policy as well.


Amazon Canada only briefly sold the SARB series after they were discontinued for a month or two. I’m also fairly certain this was the case with Amazon USA with it only being available for a short time while Seiko was selling them off. US Amazon and Amazon Canada carry different stuff most of the time (they function as separate entities). Majority of these watches on Amazon Canada are 3rd party sellers/importers so you can’t return them for free nor get any warranty in Canada. For some reason Amazon Canada carries lots of Orient models they sell directly, but very few of the current popular Seiko models other than cheap solar/Quartz Seikos.

I bought both my SARB033/35 back in 2018 and the only way to get them to Canada at the time was either from Long Island Watch in the US or order directly from Japan (Seiya, Chino, etc.). Either way like you said yourself, even if you get it from Amazon, your’re still buying it “sight unseen”, so not sure what point you’re trying to make?

Also in Canada we pay import duties and taxes on any item valued over $20 CAD, so count yourself lucky in the USA you can bring a watch in valued up to $800 US and pay no fees. I just imported a Certina from the UK that cost me about $715 CAD with a significant discount and I still payed $105 in customs fees on top of that just to import it.


----------



## C.V.

MKN said:


> I think it’s the “bickering while you are on the can” thread


Surely nobody can be on the can for so long and *still *be so full of it!!


----------



## MKN

C.V. said:


> Surely nobody can be on the can for so long and *still *be so full of it!!


Which is why we take shifts. I view this clusterfuck of a thread as a team effort..


----------



## Pritch01

I read these forums quite a lot twelve years ago when I was first able to build a watch collection, having been a watch enthusiast for the last 45+ years. After a robbery a few years ago, I only had a couple of watches left which didn’t excite me much…

Recently I’ve started reading here again and got the inspiration to buy a few new (for me) Seiko watches: 2 imported from Japan, because even with duty, they were cheaper, not because they are JDM, and 2 from Europe.

Obviously tastes are subjective, and particularly so with watches - my wife has totally different tastes! - so I can understand the differences of opinion here, but for me, there’s not enough respect for people’s opinions in the forum (I guess that’s an unfortunate reflection of social media generally over the last 15-20 years). 

Finally, apologies that this post is also ‘off topic’. I would be happy to read about the new and upcoming Seiko watches in the future, even though my new collection is complete for the time being… 
“never say never” and “live and let live” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy

So, back to new and upcoming Seiko watches. 

Has anyone heard more about the forthcoming GMT solar? Rumoured on social media (I know that's almost worthless as currency of course) but on the face of it, an interesting idea, and realistic given Seiko's two new mechanicals in the last year. But I could find no reference to module "5K65" and their modern solar modules tend to begin with a V, so I'm wondering idly if it's rubbish or not.


----------



## RJS296

Have we ever figured out what’s going on or will happen with the MM300?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1

RJS296 said:


> Have we ever figured out what’s going on or will happen with the MM300?


I'm curious if there'd even be an official statement if they decided to suspend production of MM300s. Pure speculation of course, but if they release another EBS MM200 like the SLA055/057 and include a bracelet, I'd strongly suspect they're done with monobloc-cased MM300s for a while.

If so, MM300 fans like myself can take solace knowing iconic Seiko never really die. Can't wait for the SLA191 in about 15 years, a re-imagined MM300 with a price I'm scared to imagine. If this thread and I are still alive, I promise not to be shocked when we learn it's still using the unadjusted 8L35.


----------



## Mamaw

Please Seiko, give me a new turtle in a tortoise case and bring back the lollipop second hand!


----------



## chanchinjung

Sweet night 🌙 😴 ✨️


----------



## KLC

Mamaw said:


> Please Seiko, give me a new turtle in a tortoise case and bring back the lollipop second hand!


I second that. Would buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## FBMJ

It would be cool if seiko made a Mini Turtle GMT


----------



## Bob1035

FBMJ said:


> It would be cool if seiko made a Mini Turtle GMT



Heck yes! I'd honestly be surprised if Seiko did it, but I'm sure the aftermarket will make it happen with the new movement


----------



## FBMJ

Bob1035 said:


> Heck yes! I'd honestly be surprised if Seiko did it, but I'm sure the aftermarket will make it happen with the new movement


The date and glass are ok, just need to chance the crown position


----------



## juice009

FBMJ said:


> The date and glass are ok, just need to chance the crown position


I concur. I sold my mini turtle a while ago due to the crown. I hated the magnifier too but I could install an aftermarket crystal but the crown there was nothing I could do with that. The crown digs into my wrist. Besides the crown, it was a nice watch for ppl with smaller wrists. I loved how it wore due to its small l2l dimensions. I believe the l2l dimension for the mini turtle(42mm) is smaller than skx013(38mm).


----------



## FBMJ

juice009 said:


> I concur. I sold my mini turtle a while ago due to the crown. I hated the magnifier too but I could install an aftermarket crystal but the crown there was nothing I could do with that. The crown digs into my wrist. Besides the crown, it was a nice watch for ppl with smaller wrists. I loved how it wore due to its small l2l dimensions. I believe the l2l dimension for the mini turtle(42mm) is smaller than skx013(38mm).


I’m cool with the crown position. I said that they need to change the crown position on the GMT movement to fit it into the Mini Turtle.


----------



## Davekaye90

FBMJ said:


> I’m cool with the crown position. I said that they need to change the crown position on the GMT movement to fit it into the Mini Turtle.


.....not really. 4R34 is date only, so there's no issue of 3 vs 4 o'clock crown 4R36s and day discs that don't align. You just rotate the movement a bit, and change the dial feet on the M Turtle GMT dials so they line up. 

The big question I have is chapter ring height, hand stack height, and crystal clearance. The movement itself is barely any bigger than 4R35, but the crown stem is a fixed point, you can't move that up and down. I'm very curious what sort of changes Seiko needed to make to the 5KX to get the GMT to work.


----------



## mi6_

juice009 said:


> I concur. I sold my mini turtle a while ago due to the crown. I hated the magnifier too but I could install an aftermarket crystal but the crown there was nothing I could do with that. The crown digs into my wrist. Besides the crown, it was a nice watch for ppl with smaller wrists. I loved how it wore due to its small l2l dimensions. I believe the l2l dimension for the mini turtle(42mm) is smaller than skx013(38mm).


Mini-Turtle is 43.2mm case diameter and is 43mm lug to lug length. SKX013 was 38mm in diameter and about 45mm lug to lug length. Mini-Turtle bezel is about 39mm in diameter, so it wears like a 40mm watch, somewhere between an SKX013 and full size SKX007.


----------



## FBMJ

mi6_ said:


> Mini-Turtle is 43.2mm case diameter and is 43mm lug to lug length. SKX013 was 38mm in diameter and about 45mm lug to lug length. Mini-Turtle bezel is about 39mm in diameter, so it wears like a 40mm watch, somewhere between an SKX013 and full size SKX007.


witchcraft


----------



## One-Seventy

FBMJ said:


> It would be cool if seiko made a Mini Turtle GMT


The Mini Turtle was kind of a flop outside Japan and a few other Asian markets (Thailand possibly?), sadly. I liked it, but I'm in the tiny minority, so it ain't coming back.


----------



## Davekaye90

One-Seventy said:


> The Mini Turtle was kind of a flop outside Japan and a few other Asian markets (Thailand possibly?), sadly. I liked it, but I'm in the tiny minority, so it ain't coming back.


The issue Seiko has when it makes small divers is that it can only reduce the height so much with such a thick movement, and so you end up with watches that look badly proportioned and very top heavy, which I think the mini Turtle suffered from. The 6105-8000 reissue I think is about as small as you can go before things start going in the wrong direction.


----------



## One-Seventy

Davekaye90 said:


> The issue Seiko has when it makes small divers is that it can only reduce the height so much with such a thick movement, and so you end up with watches that look badly proportioned and very top heavy, which I think the mini Turtle suffered from. The 6105-8000 reissue I think is about as small as you can go before things start going in the wrong direction.


IIRC the 4R family starts at around 5mm which is not svelte, but not daft. Add things like power reserve and GMT and I can see that swelling by a mm or so, which might be nothing out of context - but makes for some chunky Presages when you add in the big bubble-dome crystal, for example. 

The new 313/5/7 look great and very well proportioned. But i'll have to skip it as I have a '147 that ticks every box, and I don't need another re-imagination...


----------



## mconlonx

Davekaye90 said:


> .....not really. 4R34 is date only, so there's no issue of 3 vs 4 o'clock crown 4R36s and day discs that don't align. You just rotate the movement a bit, and change the dial feet on the M Turtle GMT dials so they line up.
> 
> The big question I have is chapter ring height, hand stack height, and crystal clearance. The movement itself is barely any bigger than 4R35, but the crown stem is a fixed point, you can't move that up and down. I'm very curious what sort of changes Seiko needed to make to the 5KX to get the GMT to work.





https://www.timemodule.com/upload/PDF/NH34_SS.pdf





https://www.timemodule.com/upload/PDF/NH35_SS.pdf



Near as I can tell from these, the height difference of 0.4mm is all in the hand stack, assuming the NH35 movement we are all used to dealing with is the shorter, Type M version. I don't know if Seiko is accommodating the difference with the chapter ring in the SSK models, and when I get around to attempting a mod build from loose movement, I'll probably opt for a DD crystal to be on the safe side.



https://www.timemodule.com/upload/PDF/NH34_TG.pdf


----------



## juice009

FBMJ said:


> I’m cool with the crown position. I said that they need to change the crown position on the GMT movement to fit it into the Mini Turtle.


Got it. For me, it was the unguarded crown.


----------



## juice009

mi6_ said:


> Mini-Turtle is 43.2mm case diameter and is 43mm lug to lug length. SKX013 was 38mm in diameter and about 45mm lug to lug length. Mini-Turtle bezel is about 39mm in diameter, so it wears like a 40mm watch, somewhere between an SKX013 and full size SKX007.


If you look at the watch purely from L2L then mini turtle wears better than skx013 but I get your point. Mini turtle and mini tuna were the reason I sold my skx013. Why wear a small dial watch when I could wear a larger dial watch that wears smaller.


----------



## Davekaye90

I've never even heard of whatever anime this is, but I have to say I kinda dig the overall look of these. Seiko Presage models with Romans have never really done anything for me, I think in part because the modern looking "Seiko, Presage, and Automatic" fonts they use clash with the very classic looking markers, and I've also just never liked leaf hands very much. 

These have an almost retro-futurist Jules Verne vibe though (particularly the cream dial) which I think is kinda cool. The Breguet hands are definitely preferable to leaf hands, but I think they're very undersized here to the point that they basically get lost. It's a shame they went SO heavy on the co-branding, otherwise I might've been tempted.


----------



## fillerbunny

Davekaye90 said:


> I've never even heard of whatever anime this is, but I have to say I kinda dig the overall look of these. Seiko Presage models with Romans have never really done anything for me, I think in part because the modern looking "Seiko, Presage, and Automatic" fonts they use clash with the very classic looking markers, and I've also just never liked leaf hands very much.
> 
> These have an almost retro-futurist Jules Verne vibe though (particularly the cream dial) which I think is kinda cool. The Breguet hands are definitely preferable to leaf hands, but I think they're very undersized here to the point that they basically get lost. It's a shame they went SO heavy on the co-branding, otherwise I might've been tempted.


Limited to 1000 each, looks like they're sold out. Also looks like a ladies' watch given the theme of the franchise, the crown and the 35×43mm dimensions. Appropriate for a retro men's watch, of course, and looks pretty big on the girl in the pr photos  









ヴァイオレット・エヴァーガーデン メモリアルウオッチ


『ヴァイオレット・エヴァーガーデン』がセイコーとコラボ！メタルと革、2モデルの腕時計が登場。限定各1000点。




iei.jp


----------



## Davekaye90

fillerbunny said:


> Limited to 1000 each, looks like they're sold out. Also looks like a ladies' watch given the theme of the franchise, the crown and the 35×43mm dimensions. Appropriate for a retro men's watch, of course, and looks pretty big on the girl in the pr photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ヴァイオレット・エヴァーガーデン メモリアルウオッチ
> 
> 
> 『ヴァイオレット・エヴァーガーデン』がセイコーとコラボ！メタルと革、2モデルの腕時計が登場。限定各1000点。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iei.jp


Yeah I could see wearing it as kind of a fun dress watch. My Seamaster 120m is 36x43, so not a huge difference there. This would probably wear larger given that it looks like it has a relatively slim bezel and huge markers. I also realized after looking at them more that they are definitely quartz watches, nobody is handwinding with that crown. 

Something in that style though maybe scaled up slightly to 37mm with a 4R or 6R could be really interesting. It seems like everything has to be '50s - '70s inspired right now, so turn of the century science fiction would be a nice break from that.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

I love my mini turtle and feel that it is very well proportioned and balanced.


----------



## mconlonx

Unpopular opinion: the mini-Turtle would have been better with crown at 4.

Bracelet, hardlex, cyclops - I can live with those. But the crown... Just don't understand downsizing the case to a reasonable 9-3 measurement, and then sticking on a back of the hand jabber, effectively nullifying the "honey, I shrunk the case"-ness.

Tortoise and the new Slim Turtle have it going on.


----------



## SkxRobbie

I wore a 7009 'sports' watch my entire youth


mconlonx said:


> Unpopular opinion: the mini-Turtle would have been better with crown at 4.
> 
> Bracelet, hardlex, cyclops - I can live with those. But the crown... Just don't understand downsizing the case to a reasonable 9-3 measurement, and then sticking on a back of the hand jabber, effectively nullifying the "honey, I shrunk the case"-ness.
> 
> Tortoise and the new Slim Turtle have it going on.


I have to say I agree with you. Cushion style Case = 4 oclock Crown. 63mas style case = 3 oclock


----------



## BTNMNKI

SkxRobbie said:


> I wore a 7009 'sports' watch my entire youth
> 
> I have to say I agree with you. Cushion style Case = 4 oclock Crown. 63mas style case = 3 oclock


What's a 63mas? I thought it was called the 62mas, but I keep seeing people reference 63.


----------



## john_marston

fillerbunny said:


>


Looks great, very pretty.

The watch is whatever


----------



## TwoDads

BTNMNKI said:


> What's a 63mas? I thought it was called the 62mas, but I keep seeing people reference 63.


I’ve never understood the ‘63MAS’ moniker. 

It should be the ‘6RMAS’ as the movement is a 6R35. The original had a 6217 movement. Hence ‘62’… where does the 3 in ‘63MAS’ come from? 

When people say ‘63MAS’ they’re referring to the recent releases such as the SPB143. 

The ‘MAS’ is derived from ‘seikomatic selfdater’


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

TwoDads said:


> … where does the 3 in ‘63MAS’ come from?


It just sounded cooler than 6RMas....


----------



## Davekaye90

TwoDads said:


> I’ve never understood the ‘63MAS’ moniker.
> 
> It should be the ‘6RMAS’ as the movement is a 6R35. The original had a 6217 movement. Hence ‘62’… where does the 3 in ‘63MAS’ come from?
> 
> When people say ‘63MAS’ they’re referring to the recent releases such as the SPB143.
> 
> The ‘MAS’ is derived from ‘seikomatic selfdater’
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


6RMAS refers to the prior generation SPB051 43mm reissue. 6*R*15MAS. To differentiate between those watches and the current 40mm models, those became 6R*3*5MAS.


----------



## Saswatch

TwoDads said:


> I’ve never understood the ‘63MAS’ moniker.
> 
> It should be the ‘6RMAS’ as the movement is a 6R35. The original had a 6217 movement. Hence ‘62’… where does the 3 in ‘63MAS’ come from?
> 
> When people say ‘63MAS’ they’re referring to the recent releases such as the SPB143.
> 
> The ‘MAS’ is derived from ‘seikomatic selfdater’
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Edit: guess the 63MAS refers to the SPB143/145/147/149.


----------



## SkxRobbie

BTNMNKI said:


> What's a 63mas? I thought it was called the 62mas, but I keep seeing people reference 63.


In my case its a typo
I like 4 oclock crowns on my Seiko divers unless its the 'skin diver style' case like the SPB143 or a modern model like the Samurai, where a 3oclock crown looks better.


----------



## jswing

Davekaye90 said:


> 6RMAS refers to the prior generation SPB051 43mm reissue. 6*R*15MAS. To differentiate between those watches and the current 40mm models, those became 6R*3*5MAS.


You know, it would actually be easier to just use the model number.


----------



## Davekaye90

jswing said:


> You know, it would actually be easier to just use the model number.


Except it wouldn't. SPB051, 053, 071, 089, SBDC077, and SBDC085 I think were the full run of 6RMAS watches. The others all had SBDC JDM model numbers as well, but I'm not sure if the last two ever had ROW SPB model numbers or not.

Would you know what an SPB071 is without Googling it? What about an SBDC077? If you don't know what a model number means without having to go look it up, that in fact is not remotely easier.

If somebody says "Padi 6RMAS" or "Jade 6RMAS" I immediately know what those watches are, without having to remember that the SPB089/SBDC059 is the Jade 6RMAS. The only reason I remember that one is because I owned one.

Same reason why Rolex fans use terms like "Bluesy, Hulk, Kermit, etc" when talking about Submariners and not 16613.


----------



## jswing

Davekaye90 said:


> Except it wouldn't. SPB051, 053, 071, 089, SBDC077, and SBDC085 I think were the full run of 6RMAS watches. The others all had SBDC JDM model numbers as well, but I'm not sure if the last two ever had ROW SPB model numbers or not.
> 
> Would you know what an SPB071 is without Googling it? What about an SBDC077? If you don't know what a model number means without having to go look it up, that in fact is not remotely easier.


Conversely, using nicknames just gives you an idea of what model range you're referring to, not a specific model. Your own example says that if you say 6RMAS you could be referring to any of 6 watches, so you still don't know what those models are without looking them up. Worse yet, people now use the term "Turtle" seemingly to refer to 95% of all Seiko divers, rendering the name useless in terms of identifying a watch. I'll just stick with model numbers. At least if I do need to google something, I'll get an actual watch and not a reptile.


----------



## Tanker G1

jswing said:


> people now use the term "Turtle" seemingly to refer to 95% of all Seiko divers


It's turtles all the way down.


----------



## Davekaye90

jswing said:


> Conversely, using nicknames just gives you an idea of what model range you're referring to, not a specific model. Your own example says that if you say 6RMAS you could be referring to any of 6 watches, so you still don't know what those models are without looking them up. Worse yet, people now use the term "Turtle" seemingly to refer to 95% of all Seiko divers, rendering the name useless in terms of identifying a watch. I'll just stick with model numbers. At least if I do need to google something, I'll get an actual watch and not a reptile.


But that's exactly the point, how do you differentiate between the prior gen 43mm 62MAS reissues, and the current gen 40mm 62MAS reissues? Should you have to spell out "the prior generation 43mm 62MAS reissues" every time? Wouldn't it be a lot easier to just refer to those watches as "6RMAS" and most folks know what you mean?

Yes if I wanted to talk about _specific _models, then I might say the blue 6RMAS, the black 6RMAS, the green acid fade 6RMAS, the Padi 6RMAS. You don't have to know those model codes to know what those are. If I just want to talk about them as a whole though, 6RMAS is a very easy way to do that, rather than SPB051/53/77/89.

With the new ones it's even worse because they've already made more than six of them, and several are separated by huge swaths of SPB watches from other ranges. SPB143-149 were the originals, and that's easy enough, but then there's SPB253. 

Is SPB253 a diver? A Presage dress watch? An Alpinist? I don't know. I do know what the DLC 63MAS is, though, without having to use Google.


----------



## josayeee

I’m one of the few that couldn’t love the spb143. I wish Seiko had given it a slightly thinner bezel insert and sloped the insert slightly like the spb051. I guess they had to distinguish it from the SLA versions which I adore.


----------



## jswing

Davekaye90 said:


> But that's exactly the point, how do you differentiate between the prior gen 43mm 62MAS reissues, and the current gen 40mm 62MAS reissues? Should you have to spell out "the prior generation 43mm 62MAS reissues" every time? Wouldn't it be a lot easier to just refer to those watches as "6RMAS" and most folks know what you mean?
> 
> Yes if I wanted to talk about _specific _models, then I might say the blue 6RMAS, the black 6RMAS, the green acid fade 6RMAS, the Padi 6RMAS. You don't have to know those model codes to know what those are. If I just want to talk about them as a whole though, 6RMAS is a very easy way to do that, rather than SPB051/53/77/89.
> 
> With the new ones it's even worse because they've already made more than six of them, and several are separated by huge swaths of SPB watches from other ranges. SPB143-149 were the originals, and that's easy enough, but then there's SPB253.
> 
> Is SPB253 a diver? A Presage dress watch? An Alpinist? I don't know. I do know what the DLC 63MAS is, though, without having to use Google.


Noooooo, it would be easier to refer to them each by their own specific model number!! I kind of feel like you're making my point for me.  

Your way seems complicated to me. I find model #s much easier and more informative. I'm just boring. My Submariner is a 124060. What can I say. To each his own.


----------



## Davekaye90

josayeee said:


> I’m one of the few that couldn’t love the spb143. I wish Seiko had given it a slightly thinner bezel insert and sloped the insert slightly like the spb051. I guess they had to distinguish it from the SLA versions which I adore.


I definitely prefer the new style over the old. I had the SPB089 as I said, and as soon as I got the SPB213 and put it on, it immediately felt so much better proportioned. The old 6RMAS design was too wide and then too pinched in in order to have 20mm lug width. If you're going to make a big watch, just go big and make it 22mm. That, and the old arrow handset sucked, and the lume on the reverse lollipop seconds (my least favorite design) was horribly mismatched with the rest of the watch.

The only thing I don't really like about the new series is that they never made a proper blue one. I'm well aware of the rare JDM only blue model, but they got the dial shade completely wrong for the bezel. My version is easily better than the official blue one.


----------



## Tickstart

Yawn.. Pogue rerelease when?


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> But that's exactly the point, how do you differentiate between the prior gen 43mm 62MAS reissues, and the current gen 40mm 62MAS reissues?


Same way brands like Omega do with the Speedmaster or Seamaster that has been around in various iterations sometimes for decades...... lots of nick names (pre-moon, bond, DSOTM, GSOTM, reduced, sword hands, olympic edition.......) but ultimately it boils down to a model number 310.30.42.......


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> I definitely prefer the new style over the old. I had the SPB089 as I said, and as soon as I got the SPB213 and put it on, it immediately felt so much better proportioned. The old 6RMAS design was too wide and then too pinched in in order to have 20mm lug width. If you're going to make a big watch, just go big and make it 22mm. That, and the old arrow handset sucked, and the lume on the reverse lollipop seconds (my least favorite design) was horribly mismatched with the rest of the watch.
> 
> The only thing I don't really like about the new series is that they never made a proper blue one. I'm well aware of the rare JDM only blue model, but they got the dial shade completely wrong for the bezel. My version is easily better than the official blue one.
> 
> View attachment 16758428



to each their own.... i prefer the black bezel of the SPB149


----------



## Davekaye90

valuewatchguy said:


> Same way brands like Omega do with the Speedmaster or Seamaster that has been around in various iterations sometimes for decades...... lots of nick names (pre-moon, bond, DSOTM, GSOTM, reduced, sword hands, olympic edition.......) but ultimately it boils down to a model number 310.30.42.......


What is a 210.32.42.20.04.001?


----------



## jswing

valuewatchguy said:


> to each their own.... i prefer the black bezel of the SPB149


Me too, I love the dial and the bezel is one of my favorite features. I tried the SPB213 but didn't like the shiny bezel nearly as much.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> What is a 210.32.42.20.04.001?


apparently its a white seamaster with black bezel using the newest co-axial movement. I didnt know the exact model but I knew from the 210 start that it was a current model... but my point is at some point the portfolio becomes too large and updates to models too many to just use nicknames.


----------



## coconutpolygon

Davekaye90 said:


> I definitely prefer the new style over the old. I had the SPB089 as I said, and as soon as I got the SPB213 and put it on, it immediately felt so much better proportioned. The old 6RMAS design was too wide and then too pinched in in order to have 20mm lug width. If you're going to make a big watch, just go big and make it 22mm. That, and the old arrow handset sucked, and the lume on the reverse lollipop seconds (my least favorite design) was horribly mismatched with the rest of the watch.
> 
> The only thing I don't really like about the new series is that they never made a proper blue one. I'm well aware of the rare JDM only blue model, but they got the dial shade completely wrong for the bezel. My version is easily better than the official blue one.
> 
> View attachment 16758428


Hey we had the same idea,

I went with the gold seconds hand, though I had it blue for a while too. No longer have this watch  I still miss it sometimes.


----------



## Davekaye90

coconutpolygon said:


> Hey we had the same idea,
> 
> I went with the gold seconds hand, though I had it blue for a while too. No longer have this watch  I still miss it sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 16758761
> View attachment 16758762


Nice! Mine currently has a silver SPB143 second hand in it, though the counter balance is damaged slightly, unfortunately I didn't notice that until after it went in. I have the blue SPB213 hand, and I'm going to do the swap eventually. I like how that looks.


----------



## konners

coconutpolygon said:


> Hey we had the same idea,
> 
> I went with the gold seconds hand, though I had it blue for a while too. No longer have this watch  I still miss it sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 16758761
> View attachment 16758762


The blue bezel/dial with gold seconds sings - one gorgeous looking watch!


----------



## coconutpolygon

konners said:


> The blue bezel/dial with gold seconds sings - one gorgeous looking watch!


yeah it was really nice... I'm really not sure why I sold it 😅


----------



## starwasp

Davekaye90 said:


> What is a 210.32.42.20.04.001?


Fancy not knowing that!


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Leak new Zimbe case:









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 15


CITAZIONE (SeikOri @ 4/7/2022, 12:58) Automatic Solar Kinetic 😁.Seiko Hybrid? Sarebbe interessante!




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## TwoDads

jswing said:


> You know, it would actually be easier to just use the model number.


Why doesn’t anyone use the case back model numbers anymore? It’s used when referencing vintage seikos but seems to have stopped being used for anything post 90’s. 

E.g. 6105-8110, 6139-6002, 6119-6050. Once you know, you know. Admittedly, there are nicknames as well (pogue, ufo, etc).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

According to a well known online AD:

At the moment, there is no JDM equivalent of a SPB317. There is only a SBDC171 and SBDC173.


----------



## jswing

Galaga said:


> According to a well known online AD:
> 
> At the moment, there is no JDM equivalent of a SPB317. There is only a SBDC171 and SBDC173.


I've been tracking that too, and I can't make sense out of why there would be no JDM version of the 317.


----------



## konners

jswing said:


> I've been tracking that too, and I can't make sense out of why there would be no JDM version of the 317.


Could Seiko be streamlining its offerings? To have two identical watches (to all intents and purposes) with different designations makes little sense. Unless there was a day wheel, but that isn’t the case.


----------



## Davekaye90

konners said:


> Could Seiko be streamlining its offerings? To have two identical watches (to all intents and purposes) with different designations makes little sense. Unless there was a day wheel, but that isn’t the case.


It's annoying, but they've been doing it for quite awhile, among their entire product range. Prospex models are SBDCs, SLA divers are SBDX, upper tier Presage models are SARX, then there's SARY, SARW, SARF, etc etc. I can't imagine Seiko is changing that because this one particular model for whatever reason doesn't have a JDM version yet.


----------



## Watchyouloved

valuewatchguy said:


> Same way brands like Omega do with the Speedmaster or Seamaster that has been around in various iterations sometimes for decades...... lots of nick names (pre-moon, bond, DSOTM, GSOTM, reduced, sword hands, olympic edition.......) but ultimately it boils down to a model number 310.30.42.......


Lol that’s funny and yet true as an avid and huge Omega/Seamaster collector 

unfortunately, much much more expensive to collect than Seiko…


----------



## Watchyouloved

As far as new chronographs coming out, still no date or official (legal) images of the crystal blue solar speed timer yet….

but if anyone was looking for the panda, finally back in stock and you can get it on seiko’s website with 10% off if you sign up for their newsletter!









SSC813


Prospex Speedtimer Solar ChronographDesign inspired by Seiko's first precision chronographs, developed for international sporting competitions in 1964Powered by light energy - no battery change required6-month power reserve once fully chargedChronograph measures up to 60 minutes of elapsed time...




seikousa.com


----------



## vsh

Davekaye90 said:


> It's annoying, but they've been doing it for quite awhile, among their entire product range. Prospex models are SBDCs, SLA divers are SBDX, upper tier Presage models are SARX, then there's SARY, SARW, SARF, etc etc. I can't imagine Seiko is changing that because this one particular model for whatever reason doesn't have a JDM version yet.


The modellnumbers for the Seiko5 GMTs different between the colours in Japan. The blue and black are SBSC001 and 003, the orange is SSK005KC, go figure.


----------



## konners

Davekaye90 said:


> It's annoying, but they've been doing it for quite awhile, among their entire product range. Prospex models are SBDCs, SLA divers are SBDX, upper tier Presage models are SARX, then there's SARY, SARW, SARF, etc etc. I can't imagine Seiko is changing that because this one particular model for whatever reason doesn't have a JDM version yet.


Of course Seiko have, but doesn’t mean it will forever. Recent years have seen Seiko stemming the flow of grey market stock, increasing the global AD presence, and making previously JDM only models international releases. Seiko 5 have gone from literally hundreds of case/dial/hands/bracelet/strap/colour offerings, to a rather small number, albeit in many colours and limited editions. IMHO Seiko is streamlining what it does and I’d imagine they might want to do it with parallel models down the line. But that’s just my take.


----------



## JDM_enthusiast

vsh said:


> The modellnumbers for the Seiko5 GMTs different between the colours in Japan. The blue and black are SBSC001 and 003, the orange is SSK005KC, go figure.


The orange one is also only available directly from Seiko in Japan. Seems like a deliberate “reverse-import” situation.


----------



## audiomagnate

Kev161 said:


> SZSB017


Got one!










Kev161 said:


> SZSB017


----------



## Davekaye90

Something I apparently missed until watching this video - the GS 200m diver has cheap looking, lazily applied blob lume that's not even centered on the marker. I get Seiko cheaping out on the 63MAS and MM200R vs. the older models, but on a watch that costs as much as a Submariner they STILL do it? Really? They apparently always did, SBGA029 was the same way, so it's not new. I am baffled though as to why the SLA 62MAS, MM200, and LX divers don't use the blobs, and why they haven't yet gone to blobs on the MM300. It's nowhere near as nice as the SBDX001 and 012 were, but they haven't done blobs yet.


----------



## Davekaye90

For comparison:


----------



## Davekaye90

One more, compare the SKX looking blobs on the GS diver to this. Also worth mentioning that the $400 San Martin GS knock off has deep filled markers.


----------



## coconutpolygon

Davekaye90 said:


> For comparison:


damn those omega markers are clean as ****


----------



## Davekaye90

coconutpolygon said:


> damn those omega markers are clean as ****


Yup. Blancpain does theirs properly as well. I don't get it. Grand Seiko dress and sports watches have phenomenal looking markers that are well ahead of what you'd get on most comparable Swiss watches. When it comes to their divers though, it's like they don't care. They used to, the 6215-7000 had a gorgeous dial, definitely nicer than Rolexes and Omegas of that era. _Some _of them like the SLA025, the SLA017, and the SLA057 are still pretty nice....or as nice as you can get using a stamp. But apparently not Grand Seiko.


----------



## One-Seventy

It's weird how some GS Sport models attract this criticism, but others seem so well "lumed". Here's are a couple of Sport GMTs, with lume which has been shaped the match the trapezoidal markers:


















My only niggle with the above is that the lume is only on the cardinal indexes. Seems like an odd omission.

This one is also nicely filled all the way around, but critics may point out that the top of the filled lume of the 6 o'clock index does not appear perfectly in line with the top of the marker itself, whereas the bottom of the marker _does _seem, at this angle, to have been filled so it is in line. Probably, or possibly. Easily spotted with a 10x loupe during a thorough inspection, I must go and see if mine are OK...


----------



## jswing

Davekaye90 said:


> Yup. Blancpain does theirs properly as well. I don't get it. Grand Seiko dress and sports watches have phenomenal looking markers that are well ahead of what you'd get on most comparable Swiss watches. When it comes to their divers though, it's like they don't care. They used to, the 6215-7000 had a gorgeous dial, definitely nicer than Rolexes and Omegas of that era. _Some _of them like the SLA025, the SLA017, and the SLA057 are still pretty nice....or as nice as you can get using a stamp. But apparently not Grand Seiko.


That 6215-7000 dial is gorgeous. I can't understand why Seiko doesn't use an applied Seiko logo on the high end re-issues like the SLA025, yet they put them on a Seiko 5.


----------



## eumetazoa

The lack of an applied logo on the sla017 I had was one of the dealbreakers for me. The 62mas had one.


----------



## Saswatch

eumetazoa said:


> The lack of an applied logo on the sla017 I had was one of the dealbreakers for me. The 62mas had one.


One of the cool things about Seiko is their applied logo compared to other brands.

Never noticed that the logo was simply printed on the SLA017. This makes my life a lot easier.


----------



## valuewatchguy

a decade ago this hand applied uneven lume used to be a feature......oh how times have changed...


----------



## valuewatchguy

*on this note..... is there any truth to the rumor of the MM300 being discontinued? *


----------



## Watchyouloved

Davekaye90 said:


> For comparison:


I have a planet ocean and let me tell you…it is one of the nicest most highly finished watches I’ve ever had. The indices, logo, and hand set play with the light like a GS. Case finishing rivals grand Seiko and the rest rivals Rolex. Incredible movement and very robust with 600m depth rating. It’s honestly a luxurious beast and I love it!


----------



## Watchyouloved

These Three New Seiko Sumo Models Are The Best Ones Yet — Or Are They?

New sumos !!


----------



## soursenseless

jswing said:


> That 6215-7000 dial is gorgeous. I can't understand why Seiko doesn't use an applied Seiko logo on the high end re-issues like the SLA025, yet they put them on a Seiko 5.


It’s because the Seiko 5 isn’t a dive watch and they don’t seem to like putting applied elements on their divers so there’s no chance they’ll fall off (hence the stamped dials)


----------



## valuewatchguy

Watchyouloved said:


> These Three New Seiko Sumo Models Are The Best Ones Yet — Or Are They?
> 
> New sumos !!



seems like a convenient excuse for a price increase. The previous Gen sumo already used the 6R35 and had sapphire. This adds a ceremic insert and $300-$400 price increase?


----------



## ProF3T

valuewatchguy said:


> a decade ago this hand applied uneven lume used to be a feature......oh how times have changed...
> 
> View attachment 16769359


Is there actually a picture where a Seiko watchmaker is applying the lume? Or some confirmation by Seiko? Or is it just poor QC? As far as I know, only the caliber inside is hand assembled, it does not make sense, that Seiko would hand apply the lume on the markers or hands. The dial is also just stamped. I think Seiko would use automation wherever possible.

Interesting video by Interesting Watches:  https://youtu.be/b7EfZsA_x28


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

ProF3T said:


> Is there actually a picture where a Seiko watchmaker is applying the lume? Or some confirmation by Seiko? Or is it just poor QC? As far as I know, only the caliber inside is hand assembled, it does not make sense, that Seiko would hand apply the lume on the markers or hands. The dial is also just stamped. I think Seiko would use automation wherever possible.
> 
> Interesting video by Interesting Watches:  https://youtu.be/b7EfZsA_x28
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This was just the common talking point 10-12 years ago before we nuanced every aspect of watchmaking and youtube videos for everthing existed. I think 2015 was the end of production for the 001 and after that the 017 took over, so i doubt a video exists of an Japanese artisan doing this work. But if you looked at the old lume plots it sure doesnt look machine applied. The Seiko and Citizen Watch Forum now known as The Watch Site is where I first learned of the hand applied lume.


----------



## Davekaye90

ProF3T said:


> Is there actually a picture where a Seiko watchmaker is applying the lume? Or some confirmation by Seiko? Or is it just poor QC? As far as I know, only the caliber inside is hand assembled, it does not make sense, that Seiko would hand apply the lume on the markers or hands. The dial is also just stamped. I think Seiko would use automation wherever possible.
> 
> Interesting video by Interesting Watches:  https://youtu.be/b7EfZsA_x28
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Several articles at the time referenced the SBDX001 and 012 as being hand applied, and they look like they are, all of them have uneven application on at least some of the markers. Seiko doesn't make dials like that anymore, so if you need a replacement dial for your 001 now, you get this. This is how they look when they're done by machine, exactly the same as the MM200 dials.


----------



## GregoryD

I've never been a Sumo fan, but these new versions look great. Yes, still the 6R35, but the redesign really works, and case/bracelet finishing looks improved.

(Monochrome)


----------



## Davekaye90

GregoryD said:


> I've never been a Sumo fan, but these new versions look great. Yes, still the 6R35, but the redesign really works, and case/bracelet finishing looks improved.
> 
> (Monochrome)
> View attachment 16772294
> View attachment 16772296
> 
> View attachment 16772297


Not doing it for me. The flat insert makes the dial look tiny, and the pattern is "fine" I guess? Much less interesting than the ice divers IMO.


----------



## Ritten

Davekaye90 said:


> Not doing it for me. The flat insert makes the dial look tiny, and the pattern is "fine" I guess? Much less interesting than the ice divers IMO.


I agree. I was salivating over the blue, but the changes they did make certainly don't justify that kind of price increase. Just a few bucks more and I think I'll get a MIDO ocean star and have something COSC certified.


----------



## Davekaye90

Well, that was quick.


----------



## glassellland

Amazing...


----------



## Davekaye90

Namokies is apparently working on a write-up of what carries over from standard SKX parts and what doesn't. Seems like at least most things should drop right in.


----------



## natrmrz

Davekaye90 said:


> Well, that was quick.
> 
> View attachment 16772614


That actually looks super 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Ancillary Seiko news...


Aevig Thule GMT is the first brand i have seen adopt the new Seiko NH34 GMT movement. 





















https://aevig.com/shop/thule-gmt/#closepopup


----------



## valuewatchguy

I added a pic of the 3rd gen. I prefer the 3rd gen and it used sapphire and the 6R35 as well. Not a deal maker or deal breaker either way. But the price increase does not feel justified. The Sumo always had best in class finishing. So I doubt much has changed.


----------



## mconlonx

Davekaye90 said:


> Namokies is apparently working on a write-up of what carries over from standard SKX parts and what doesn't. Seems like at least most things should drop right in.











How To Mod The Seiko GMT


Seiko has release a new Seiko GMT model (SSK001, SSK003, SSK005) and with it comes a new NH34 for watch modding!




watch-modz.com





I have a NH34 movement shipping to me, with aftermarket dial and hands. Will be interesting to see if it fits a Sub case I have leftover from a different project...


----------



## Plus 9Time

The SBXY045 and SBXY047 are JDM LE models (300 units each) produced in collaboration with Hinda for the new Civic Type R release.
Both models feature the signature Type R red coloring on the dial elements and the Type R crown logo. The dials have a carbon fiber like pattern to them and the bezels inserts are sapphire. The titanium cases measure 41.3 x 10.7 x 47.9mm and house a 8B92 solar radio sync quartz movement. The case backs feature the type R and Honda logos and an Ultra Suede® black strap is provided in addition to the fitted bracelet.



























SBXY045 | セイコーウオッチ
SBXY047 | セイコーウオッチ
Honda CIVIC TYPE R Collaboration


----------



## SKYWATCH007

valuewatchguy said:


> Ancillary Seiko news...
> 
> 
> Aevig Thule GMT is the first brand i have seen adopt the new Seiko NH34 GMT movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://aevig.com/shop/thule-gmt/#closepopup


That's pretty cool! Do you have any hands on with this brand?


----------



## SKYWATCH007

[Deleted


----------



## aks12r

stunner!


Davekaye90 said:


> Well, that was quick.
> 
> View attachment 16772614


----------



## Davekaye90

aks12r said:


> stunner!


Yup. Was surprised to learn that the center hole in the dial needs to be widened to fit the NH34, but that definitely makes sense. I had assumed dials would be an easy swap, but apparently not. I'd imagine that drilling that out is easier than shaving a larger dial down to 28.5 though.


----------



## Roc73

valuewatchguy said:


> *on this note..... is there any truth to the rumor of the MM300 being discontinued? *


I'm also interested to hear any more on this. And also, am I right in thinking that the SLA047 forest green MM300 is kinda looked down on, if so, why?


----------



## jswing

Roc73 said:


> I'm also interested to hear any more on this. And also, am I right in thinking that the SLA047 forest green MM300 is kinda looked down on, if so, why?


Is it looked down on? I didn't realize that. I had one and it's a beautiful watch, but I can't deal with the lume pip at 3, so I sold it and bought an SLA021 without the lume pip.


----------



## valuewatchguy

SKYWATCH007 said:


> That's pretty cool! Do you have any hands on with this brand?


Lots of info on WUS about Aevig. I'll refrain from commenting in the Seiko thread.


----------



## Roc73

jswing said:


> Is it looked down on? I didn't realize that. I had one and it's a beautiful watch, but I can't deal with the lume pip at 3, so I sold it and bought an SLA021 without the lume pip.


Thanks, 'looked down upon' was the wrong term, I recalled there was something some weren't so keen on... and I think you nailed with the lume pip. As you say tho, its a beautiful watch


----------



## sblantipodi

The new PADI must be mine.
I love it. It's amazing.


----------



## sblantipodi

Went to Seiko boutique and pre-ordered the new Sumo PADI. xD


----------



## ronsabbagh

sblantipodi said:


> The new PADI must be mine.
> I love it. It's amazing.
> 
> View attachment 16778776



the Patek PADI


----------



## Tanker G1

Roc73 said:


> Thanks, 'looked down upon' was the wrong term, I recalled there was something some weren't so keen on... and I think you nailed with the lume pip. As you say tho, its a beautiful watch


Seiko cut out a piece of the chapter ring to make room for the lume plot. That missing chunk and the loss of the frame around the date window is what bugs me more than the actual lume plot. The SLA047 was the first MM300 released with the changes. There are SLA021 & SLA023 in both configurations as they were in production before and after ISO changes. I thought about selling my blue 023 but changed my mind once I saw the ISO compliant model and rumors of MM300 discontinuation started surfacing.















The SLA047 is still a beautiful watch and ISO compliance didn't stop me from buying the SLA053. I just think both would look better if they were pre-ISO style. My MM300 love has been curtailed however by the smaller and thinner SLA055. If the MM300 is in fact discontinued, I think non-LE releases of the EBS MM200 will fill the '6159-inspired' slot in Seiko's lineup. The price of admission will go up $1,000 or more, bringing the value (accuracy) of the 8L35 under further scrutiny.


----------



## Tanker G1

sblantipodi said:


> The new PADI must be mine.
> I love it. It's amazing.


The Sumo is another model that no longer has a framed date window, though I don't think it would've looked right on this dial. But it does have the fat guy pants at 12.


















Just me? Alrighty then...


----------



## Tickstart

Looks more like a tooth now than a camel toe.


----------



## berserkkw

I'd prefer to stick with camel toe......


----------



## Roc73

Tanker G1 said:


> Seiko cut out a piece of the chapter ring to make room for the lume plot. That missing chunk and the loss of the frame around the date window is what bugs me more than the actual lume plot. The SLA047 was the first MM300 released with the changes. There are SLA021 & SLA023 in both configurations as they were in production before and after ISO changes. I thought about selling my blue 023 but changed my mind once I saw the ISO compliant model and rumors of MM300 discontinuation started surfacing.
> View attachment 16780300
> View attachment 16780301
> 
> The SLA047 is still a beautiful watch and ISO compliance didn't stop me from buying the SLA053. I just think both would look better if they were pre-ISO style. My MM300 love has been curtailed however by the smaller and thinner SLA055. If the MM300 is in fact discontinued, I think non-LE releases of the EBS MM200 will fill the '6159-inspired' slot in Seiko's lineup. The price of admission will go up $1,000 or more, bringing the value (accuracy) of the 8L35 under further scrutiny.


I guess with the lume plot at 3, and going into the chapter ring, there is probably less chance of the chapter ring being able to rotate out of alignment during manufacture, so thats a benefit


----------



## Davekaye90

Roc73 said:


> I guess with the lume plot at 3, and going into the chapter ring, there is probably less chance of the chapter ring being able to rotate out of alignment during manufacture, so thats a benefit


You'd think so, but no. Just look at the Monster. Most of the chapter rings on those are wildly off. Seiko used to drill holes into Monster dials, and the chapter ring had pegs on them that would fit in those holes, and then they would be glued into place, so (presumably) old Monsters had much better alignment. The holes on the G4 Monsters are gone, and so the rings can be all over the place.


----------



## sblantipodi

I'm going to spend 1250€ for a watch that contains 6R35 (Seiko Sumo PADI Ceramic).
I feel a bit dumb.


----------



## sblantipodi

is there someone who knows if the new "King Sumo" have the AR coating on the inside of the glass like the King Turtle?


----------



## Tanker G1

sblantipodi said:


> I'm going to spend 1250€ for a watch that contains 6R35 (Seiko Sumo PADI Ceramic).
> I feel a bit dumb.


I know you have an import tax in Italy but Sakura has it up for pre-order for 703€. Even with shipping and tax you should still be under 900€. 



sblantipodi said:


> is there someone who knows if the new "King Sumo" have the AR coating on the inside of the glass like the King Turtle?


Specs list AR coating. With Seiko divers I'd say it's safe to assume it won't be on the outside of the glass.


----------



## valuewatchguy

THis new gmt movement will be popular….. another brand using it.


----------



## Davekaye90

valuewatchguy said:


> THis new gmt movement will be popular….. another brand using it.
> 
> View attachment 16782421


Oh it's going to be massively popular. Sellita had a near lock on this market, and the SW-330 is VERY expensive - $300+ retail. I know micros can get them at wholesale, but it'd still be tough to make one under like $800 if you wanted any profit margin. 

You're now going to see $300 San Martin GMT Masters using this.


----------



## percysmith

valuewatchguy said:


> THis new gmt movement will be popular….. another brand using it.
> 
> View attachment 16782421





Davekaye90 said:


> Oh it's going to be massively popular. Sellita had a near lock on this market, and the SW-330 is VERY expensive - $300+ retail. I know micros can get them at wholesale, but it'd still be tough to make one under like $800 if you wanted any profit margin.
> 
> You're now going to see $300 San Martin GMT Masters using this.


Micros will be spoilt for choice in regards of GMT movements:

From most basic:
DG3804/DG5833: free-adjusting GMT hand, Chinese Miyota 8215 derivative, 21,600 vph, 43 hour PR
Hangzhou 6460: independent GMT hand that can be adjusted hour by hour, Chinese ETA 2836 derivative, 28,000 vph, 42 hour PR
NH34: independent GMT hand that can be adjusted hour by hour, Japanese NH36A derivative, 21,600 vph, 41 hour PR
Miyota 9075: independent hour hand that can be adjusted hour by hour, Japanese Miyota 9015 derivative, 28,800 vph, 42 hour PR, Miyota breaks the true GMT glass ceiling
SW300-2: independent GMT hand that can be adjusted hour by hour, Swiss ETA 2892-2 derivative, 28,800 vph, 56 hour PR


----------



## seisnofe

[VIDEO] First Look At The Seiko Prospex SPB313, 315, & 317









[VIDEO] First Look At The Seiko Prospex SPB313, 315, & 317 - Worn & Wound


Not that it should come as a surprise to any of us, but Seiko has been on a straight tear with their dive watch game over the past year (more like half century). We got those just right 62MAS callbacks in watches like the SPB149; the character rich ‘Willard’ re-interpretation with watches like...




wornandwound.com


----------



## GregoryD

seisnofe said:


> [VIDEO] First Look At The Seiko Prospex SPB313, 315, & 317


The clasp has only two anchor points, no micro-adjust, no half links. Is Seiko just trolling us?


----------



## AlvaroVitali

SEIKO 5 SPORTS x JOURNAL STANDARD:









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 16


Prezzo a parte,sono molto belli..La cassa del Sumo è un capolavoro,il grigio sarebbe da vedere dal vivo




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## hodinky




----------



## Davekaye90

hodinky said:


> View attachment 16790667


Almost thought that was a "mystery dial" where the hour and minute were on transparent discs for a second, but it's not. Really odd color split, but interesting, I'm curious how they did that. Just happen to be wearing my CW sapphire today, I prefer the CW.


----------



## ShoreFire77

hodinky said:


> View attachment 16790667


This looks amazing. Great homage to the '70s Time Sonars. Maybe the bezel choice is a bit busy though?


----------



## SKYWATCH007

hodinky said:


> View attachment 16790667


Can we see the crystal blue dialed SSC please. 
Thanks!


----------



## somerandodude

hodinky said:


> View attachment 16790667


What's the significance of where the orange and teal split?


----------



## mconlonx

somerandodude said:


> What's the significance of where the orange and teal split?


Looks like it nods toward the past, without having to produce two different color models? Plus, it's something a bit different from the lately ubiquitous single color transparent dial?


----------



## somerandodude

mconlonx said:


> Looks like it nods toward the past, without having to produce two different color models? Plus, it's something a bit different from the lately ubiquitous single color transparent dial?


That I agree with, I'm just curious if the split occuring at the 25 minute mark is just an arbitrary style choice or if there's some practical aspect to it.


----------



## thesharkman

Man, that new time sonar sucks in the looks dept. It appears as if the lead designer had 10 too many on the due date to the project manager. LOL. 

<* shark >>><


----------



## BTNMNKI

thesharkman said:


> Man, that new time sonar sucks in the looks dept. It appears as if the lead designer had 10 too many on the due date to the project manager. LOL.
> 
> <* shark >>><


Yeah, I'm getting kinda cross-eyed just looking at it. Then again, I think pretty much all sapphire-dialed/skeleton watches are a mess and people seem to like them, so what do I know? Maybe they work better in the flesh?


----------



## coconutpolygon

somerandodude said:


> What's the significance of where the orange and teal split?


I thought it kinda mirrors the winding rotor?


----------



## One-Seventy

hodinky said:


> View attachment 16790667


Not feeling much for that bezel, but this is where the mod scene comes in handy I suppose.... A 12-hour ceramic or even sapphire (does one such exist?) insert would look great.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

hodinky said:


> View attachment 16790667


This is the limited edition:


----------



## Abhishek.b27

Edit : Just discovered there's a thread here on this watch!

How is it possible that none of us are talking of the new 6105-8000 reissue bombshell Seiko's dropped on us? No chatter about it here.

The thinnest Seiko Prospex Diver ever! (images from the Seiko Website and Fratello Watches)



































Introducing The Thinnest Seiko Prospex Divers Out There — Seiko SPB313J1, SPB315J1, And SPB317J1 (Live Pictures)


✓ Introducing the Seiko SPB313J1, SPB315J1, and SPB317J1 ✓ A re-edition of the 6105-8000 from 1968 ✓ See what Daan has to say about it! ✓




www.fratellowatches.com





That white SPB313J1 has my name written on it! Its pretty steep at USD1100 though.


----------



## sblantipodi

Abhishek.b27 said:


> Edit : Just discovered there's a thread here on this watch!
> 
> How is possible that none of us are talking of the new 6105-8000 reissue bombshell Seiko's dropped on us? No chatter about it here.
> 
> The thinnest Seiko Prospex Diver ever! (images from the Seiko Website and Fratello Watches)
> 
> View attachment 16792846
> View attachment 16792847
> View attachment 16792848
> View attachment 16792849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing The Thinnest Seiko Prospex Divers Out There — Seiko SPB313J1, SPB315J1, And SPB317J1 (Live Pictures)
> 
> 
> ✓ Introducing the Seiko SPB313J1, SPB315J1, and SPB317J1 ✓ A re-edition of the 6105-8000 from 1968 ✓ See what Daan has to say about it! ✓
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fratellowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That white SPB313J1 has my name written on it! Its pretty steep at USD1100 though.


I weared it in a Seiko Boutique here in Milan, when you wear it it's even more beatiful than in photos.
A very cool watch at the right price.


----------



## Abhishek.b27

sblantipodi said:


> I weared it in a Seiko Boutique here in Milan, when you wear it it's even more beatiful than in photos.
> A very cool watch at the right price.


I agree. Waiting to get hold of one at my local AD.


----------



## Disco240

thesharkman said:


> Man, that new time sonar sucks in the looks dept. It appears as if the lead designer had 10 too many on the due date to the project manager. LOL.
> 
> <* shark >>><


It seems they picked the wrong case for this one. Would have looked better without a rotating bezel.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Abhishek.b27 said:


> Edit : Just discovered there's a thread here on this watch!
> 
> How is possible that none of us are talking of the new 6105-8000 reissue bombshell Seiko's dropped on us? No chatter about it here.
> 
> The thinnest Seiko Prospex Diver ever! (images from the Seiko Website and Fratello Watches)
> 
> View attachment 16792846
> View attachment 16792847
> View attachment 16792848
> View attachment 16792849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing The Thinnest Seiko Prospex Divers Out There — Seiko SPB313J1, SPB315J1, And SPB317J1 (Live Pictures)
> 
> 
> ✓ Introducing the Seiko SPB313J1, SPB315J1, and SPB317J1 ✓ A re-edition of the 6105-8000 from 1968 ✓ See what Daan has to say about it! ✓
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fratellowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That white SPB313J1 has my name written on it! Its pretty steep at USD1100 though.


It had its time on this thread. Just moved on for now. Waiting on a blue version myself. Retail is high but check online a few places are discounting


----------



## Jason Bourne

Abhishek.b27 said:


> Edit : Just discovered there's a thread here on this watch!
> 
> How is possible that none of us are talking of the new 6105-8000 reissue bombshell Seiko's dropped on us? No chatter about it here.
> 
> The thinnest Seiko Prospex Diver ever! (images from the Seiko Website and Fratello Watches)
> 
> View attachment 16792846
> View attachment 16792847
> View attachment 16792848
> View attachment 16792849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing The Thinnest Seiko Prospex Divers Out There — Seiko SPB313J1, SPB315J1, And SPB317J1 (Live Pictures)
> 
> 
> ✓ Introducing the Seiko SPB313J1, SPB315J1, and SPB317J1 ✓ A re-edition of the 6105-8000 from 1968 ✓ See what Daan has to say about it! ✓
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fratellowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That white SPB313J1 has my name written on it! Its pretty steep at USD1100 though.


There’s a thread already lmao.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Seiko GunBuster LE:









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 17


Non credo che sia la precisione, soprattutto oggi, il motivo che induce all'acquisto di un orologio..Nei casi di necessità professionale (ormai




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## Spring-Diver

Abhishek.b27 said:


> Edit : Just discovered there's a thread here on this watch!
> 
> How is possible that none of us are talking of the new 6105-8000 reissue bombshell Seiko's dropped on us? No chatter about it here.
> 
> The thinnest Seiko Prospex Diver ever! (images from the Seiko Website and Fratello Watches)
> 
> View attachment 16792846
> View attachment 16792847
> View attachment 16792848
> View attachment 16792849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing The Thinnest Seiko Prospex Divers Out There — Seiko SPB313J1, SPB315J1, And SPB317J1 (Live Pictures)
> 
> 
> ✓ Introducing the Seiko SPB313J1, SPB315J1, and SPB317J1 ✓ A re-edition of the 6105-8000 from 1968 ✓ See what Daan has to say about it! ✓
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fratellowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That white SPB313J1 has my name written on it! Its pretty steep at USD1100 though.


Sakura has them for $809 USD!
No way would I pay $1,100 + tax…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

AlvaroVitali said:


> Seiko GunBuster LE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 17
> 
> 
> Non credo che sia la precisione, soprattutto oggi, il motivo che induce all'acquisto di un orologio..Nei casi di necessità professionale (ormai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


If you want to post a new watch post it directly, don't link to another forum please. 
No one is interested in that forum and no one wants to jump from one forum to another.
That forum in particular has no active users if not for the admins, really, no one is interested in a forum like that.


----------



## Xhantos

sblantipodi said:


> If you want to post a new watch post it directly, don't link to another forum please.
> No one is interested in that forum and no one wants to jump from one forum to another.
> That forum in particular has no active users if not for the admins, really, no one is interested in a forum like that.


I think credit should be given when due. I don't particularly know about that forum, and I have to use a translator when visiting but I've seen many good news coming from there.


----------



## jjjones

sblantipodi said:


> If you want to post a new watch post it directly, don't link to another forum please.
> No one is interested in that forum and no one wants to jump from one forum to another.
> That forum in particular has no active users if not for the admins, really, no one is interested in a forum like that.


That forum usually has news on new releases before any other forum. I have no problems with anyone linking to that forum in this thread. If you dont like that forum, then dont click on the link when its posted.


----------



## Tickstart

Tbh I don't think SEIKO can pull that Time Sonar off x) It's alignment hell.


----------



## MKN

sblantipodi said:


> If you want to post a new watch post it directly, don't link to another forum please.
> No one is interested in that forum and no one wants to jump from one forum to another.
> That forum in particular has no active users if not for the admins, really, no one is interested in a forum like that.


And yet, his post is a lot more interesting than anything you’ve posted..


----------



## noenmon

sblantipodi said:


> no one is interested in a forum like that.


So that forum is like your opinion?


----------



## Galaga

Spring-Diver said:


> Sakura has them for $809 USD!
> No way would I pay $1,100 + tax…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any reason why the 317 Isn’t available there? Is it because they only sell JDM?


----------



## valuewatchguy

Galaga said:


> Any reason why the 317 Isn’t available there? Is it because they only sell JDM?


I beleive that is correct


----------



## hodinky




----------



## Watchyouloved

Patiently waiting for the demon slayer collab like… 😅😅😅


----------



## Watchyouloved

hodinky said:


> View attachment 16795837
> 
> View attachment 16795839
> 
> View attachment 16795845


Kimetsu no yaiba / demon slayer collab yet??


----------



## Watchyouloved

Btw I learned of those models from the Italy group so…..yeah I’m a fan of them lol


----------



## JDM_enthusiast

Spring-Diver said:


> Sakura has them for $809 USD!
> No way would I pay $1,100 + tax…


Not a “dive watch” person myself, but if I were to get one, it would be either the new SPB317 (black dial / silver accents), or Citizen’s upcoming Challenge Diver reissue.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

JDM_enthusiast said:


> Not a “dive watch” person myself, but if I were to get one, it would be either the new SPB317 (black dial / silver accents), or Citizen’s upcoming Challenge Diver reissue.


That Citizen will give Seiko a run for it's money!


----------



## valuewatchguy

SKYWATCH007 said:


> That Citizen will give Seiko a run for it's money!


As a seiko fanboy.... I say how dare you! But yeah, I;m gonna get a Challenge Diver...


----------



## Davekaye90

valuewatchguy said:


> As a seiko fanboy.... I say how dare you! But yeah, I;m gonna get a Challenge Diver...


Yeah they did a nice job with them. Notice the distinct lack of crappy looking blob lume. Seiko demands you spend $4,000 to get markers like this now.


----------



## alex.au

hodinky said:


> View attachment 16795837
> 
> View attachment 16795839
> 
> View attachment 16795845


do you have the model number of the last watch with the transparent dial? awesome looking watch


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Davekaye90 said:


> Yeah they did a nice job with them. Notice the distinct lack of crappy looking blob lume. Seiko demands you spend $4,000 to get markers like this now.


Does anyone know when these are coming out and where is the best place to grab one? Thank you


----------



## Fordehouse

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Does anyone know when these are coming out and where is the best place to grab one? Thank you


19th August


----------



## One-Seventy

Fordehouse said:


> 19th August


First announced by Citizen late March 2022. What is it, a car??


----------



## noenmon

Davekaye90 said:


> Yeah they did a nice job with them. Notice the distinct lack of crappy looking blob lume. Seiko demands you spend $4,000 to get markers like this now.


Funny how no one is complaining about the lume in the minute track.


----------



## Davekaye90

noenmon said:


> Funny how no one is complaining about the lume in the minute track.


A couple of reasons why I think that's excusable - the original also had that. This isn't a ham-fisted attempt at updated ISO compliance, the watch was always like that. Also, while the 3 o'clock marker here pushes into the minute track, it doesn't eliminate it as it does on the Seikos. I can't tell if the date window has any beveling (if it does it seems like not much) but it at least looks clean and part of the design. The Seiko dials that have the 3 o'clock blob shoved in lose their beveled date windows as a result, and it's a major downgrade visually.


----------



## sblantipodi

Fordehouse said:


> 19th August


Do you mean that new Seiko King Sumo will be available in shops since 19th of august?
Is this an official info?


----------



## BTNMNKI

noenmon said:


> Funny how no one is complaining about the lume in the minute track.


Obviously


----------



## valuewatchguy

noenmon said:


> Funny how no one is complaining about the lume in the minute track.


I haven't cross referenced but not sure the same people complaining about it for Seiko are the same ones that are keen on the new Citizen? I think my only comment on the matter was that Seiko could have done better. Citizen's seems to be the same location but a little less glaring. Neither is a deal breaker. Hope that helps!


----------



## mconlonx

Davekaye90 said:


> Yeah they did a nice job with them. Notice the distinct lack of crappy looking blob lume. Seiko demands you spend $4,000 to get markers like this now.


Is nobody going to chastise Citizen for the abbreviated marker to the right of the date window, which eats into the minute track markers...?

Edit: ...and then I kept reading...


----------



## One-Seventy

mconlonx said:


> Is nobody going to chastise Citizen for the abbreviated marker to the right of the date window, which eats into the minute track markers...?
> 
> Edit: ...and then I kept reading...


This is f21, what do you expect??


----------



## One-Seventy

Davekaye90 said:


> A couple of reasons why I think that's excusable - the original also had that. This isn't a ham-fisted attempt at updated ISO compliance, the watch was always like that. Also, while the 3 o'clock marker here pushes into the minute track, it doesn't eliminate it as it does on the Seikos. I can't tell if the date window has any beveling (if it does it seems like not much) but it at least looks clean and part of the design. The Seiko dials that have the 3 o'clock blob shoved in lose their beveled date windows as a result, and it's a major downgrade visually.


The original had a lume pip, but the new one is clunky and just as unresolved as any Seiko with it. I can promise you that if Seiko had left in two tiny, vestigial and practically useless minute markers beyond the concentrically misaligned lume pip, you would have absolutely _destroyed_ them. Also I do believe that if Seiko had put a mismatched white border around the date window instead of chrome like all the other plots, I would have been able to hear the gunfire from here!


----------



## Saswatch

noenmon said:


> Funny how no one is complaining about the lume in the minute track.


It’s not aligned like the other indices and that odd transition from white printed date window to black dial to a chrome hour index. Then 3 shortened minute markers. The colors don’t match either. Everything just looks off.


----------



## VincentG




----------



## VincentG

I am sorry what was the gripe again? Oh wait! This is a Seiko thread nvm


----------



## Davekaye90

One-Seventy said:


> The original had a lume pip, but the new one is clunky and just as unresolved as any Seiko with it. I can promise you that if Seiko had left in two tiny, vestigial and practically useless minute markers beyond the concentrically misaligned lume pip, you would have absolutely _destroyed_ them. Also I do believe that if Seiko had put a mismatched white border around the date window instead of chrome like all the other plots, I would have been able to hear the gunfire from here!


Citizen's implementation definitely isn't perfect for sure. I don't think they _can _perfectly replicate the original design (aside from the fact that the date disc is in a different place) I'd bet that the original's markers were applied. The new ones are 1000% stamped, and I doubt they could stamp out the 3 o'clock marker directly next to the date cutout. There probably has to be a bit of clearance there. Since Citizen barely has any automatic divers and isn't chained to a 28.5mm dial size, if I were them I probably would've made the dial 1mm larger so that everything fit better, and then shrink the bezel if they wanted to maintain a specific case size, even if that means the bezel has slightly different proportions than the original did. I still think Citizen did a better job than Seiko with the 63MAS though.


----------



## mi6_

I can’t believe this lume plop at the 3 o’clock bugs people. It’s not even noticeable when you wear it. You only notice it on close-up macros of the watch. This is the same B.S. that happened a few years back when Seiko added the PS Prospex logo to their dials. No watch is ever perfect….just learn to live with it already.


----------



## Davekaye90

mi6_ said:


> I can’t believe this lume plop at the 3 o’clock bugs people. It’s not even noticeable when you wear it. You only notice it on close-up macros of the watch. This is the same B.S. that happened a few years back when Seiko added the PS Prospex logo to their dials. No watch is ever perfect….just learn to live with it already.


Clean, elegant framed and beveled date window vs. cheap looking flat cut out, no frame, and 3 o'clock blob shoved into the minute track with all of the cleanliness of a doctor doing surgery with a chainsaw. A macro lens is hardly required to tell the difference.


----------



## jswing

Davekaye90 said:


> Clean, elegant framed and beveled date window vs. cheap looking flat cut out, no frame, and 3 o'clock blob shoved into the minute track with all of the cleanliness of a doctor doing surgery with a chainsaw. A macro lens is hardly required to tell the difference.


It's very noticeable in person. I bought that SLA047 specifically thinking it'd be ok, but it bugged me to the point I traded it away and bought an SLA021 with a framed date.


----------



## jswing

mi6_ said:


> I can’t believe this lume plop at the 3 o’clock bugs people. It’s not even noticeable when you wear it. You only notice it on close-up macros of the watch. This is the same B.S. that happened a few years back when Seiko added the PS Prospex logo to their dials. No watch is ever perfect….just learn to live with it already.


It is noticeable when you wear it, and no, I won't learn to live with it. I'm one of the few that actually likes the Prospex logo, but I won't buy another Seiko with the lume pip at 3.


----------



## coconutpolygon

mi6_ said:


> I can’t believe this lume plop at the 3 o’clock bugs people. It’s not even noticeable when you wear it. You only notice it on close-up macros of the watch. This is the same B.S. that happened a few years back when Seiko added the PS Prospex logo to their dials. No watch is ever perfect….just learn to live with it already.


it is absolutely noticeable when you wear it if you have functioning eyeballs.


----------



## dafuture

Anyone know where/when the Time Sonar LE is going to be released? I know my buddy would love one...


----------



## mi6_

Well you guys are missing out on some great watches for what I think most people would consider a trivial reason. While I agree it looks better without it, I don’t mind having the added extra lume plot. To each their own I guess…


----------



## jswing

mi6_ said:


> Well you guys are missing out on some great watches for what I think most people would consider a trivial reason. While I agree it looks better without it, I don’t mind having the added extra lume plot. To each their own I guess…


Exactly, to each their own. It bothers me enough that I won't buy another. But i just bought a new SPB317 with date at 4:30, so it's not like I'll never be able to buy another Seiko.

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## coconutpolygon

mi6_ said:


> Well you guys are missing out on some great watches for what I think most people would consider a trivial reason. While I agree it looks better without it, I don’t mind having the added extra lume plot. To each their own I guess…


if I'm spending north of £1000 for a SPB143, maybe £900 if I can get a good discount... you'd bet I wouldn't want to have something that bothers me on the dial...


----------



## coconutpolygon

jswing said:


> Exactly, to each their own. It bothers me enough that I won't buy another. But i just bought a new SPB317 with date at 4:30, so it's not like I'll never be able to buy another Seiko.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


Yeah my last Seiko is the SJE085 (only because I got 50% off). I don't think I'll be buying another one for a while. But nothing really to do with the watches, I think Seiko's designs are great. More the quality and service from Seiko UK. 6R35 being inaccurate and then just dying out of nowhere after 2 years, incredibly long "service" times, and shoddy work at that. I'll just move up to GS or avoid Seiko for a while.

Story time:

My SPB143's movement died in April, and it was sent to be "serviced" by Seiko UK. Who kept it for 4 months (!) for what should have been a 30 minute movement swap. When I got my watch back they had also swapped the dial and hands for some reason (my dial was perfectly fine, I know because I replaced it myself since my SPB143 had the lume pip dial).

Now ordinarily that would be great, maybe they saw a fault and decided to replace the dial and hands for free! Great! However this is Seiko, and the dial they replaced it with has a misprinted minute track. I sent it back to them asking why they swapped it, and if they could swap it back... please? They had also tightened the screw down crown so hard that I had to force it with all my strength and it made a squeaking sound as it disengaged, very reassuring.

Anyway some photos for reference:

*My dial*: perfect. everything lines up, great. There was a slight "dip" in the lume on the 9 o clock marker, you can see it on the right side of the marker. I don't have many straight on photos of my SPB143 but on this one you can see it clearly being perfectly aligned.
















*Anyway it came back and this is the dial they swapped it with*. look at how far off the alignment of the minute track is. either it's misprinted, or all the indices are off, but it's like 1.5mm off. (notice no dip on the 9 o clock marker).


----------



## SKYWATCH007

jswing said:


> Exactly, to each their own. It bothers me enough that I won't buy another. But i just bought a new SPB317 with date at 4:30, so it's not like I'll never be able to buy another Seiko.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


I tried one on today. How are you liking it so far? Between the 297 and 317 trying to decide...


----------



## jswing

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I tried one on today. How are you liking it so far? Between the 297 and 317 trying to decide...


I really like it. It's not as "polished" as my other Seikos, but it's a nice change of pace. It's probably my most comfortable watch, I barely know I'm wearing it 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## testudo

mi6_ said:


> Well you guys are missing out on some great watches for what I think most people would consider a trivial reason. While I agree it looks better without it, I don’t mind having the added extra lume plot. To each their own I guess…


Someone explain me why Seiko can't just lume the date wheel?


----------



## Davekaye90

testudo said:


> Someone explain me why Seiko can't just lume the date wheel?


If the date changes any lume is gone. What they _could _do is a lumed date window frame. Not a novel idea.


----------



## One-Seventy

Whoever it was who posted that '239 a page or two back - it's just piqued my interest. Looks fabulous! Only thing I don't know if I'd get on with is the white date wheel with the cream/coloured indexes. And I already have the very similar '147, so...


----------



## Davekaye90

One-Seventy said:


> Whoever it was who posted that '239 a page or two back - it's just piqued my interest. Looks fabulous! Only thing I don't know if I'd get on with is the white date wheel with the cream/coloured indexes. And I already have the very similar '147, so...


Yeah if I had a 239 I'd probably swap in one of these.


----------



## sblantipodi

Is it known if the new Seiko Sumo PADI will have two tones lume like the previous PADI with blue lumibrite and green one on the minutes hand?


----------



## alexd3498

jswing said:


> It's very noticeable in person. I bought that SLA047 specifically thinking it'd be ok, but it bugged me to the point I traded it away and bought an SLA021 with a framed date.


It's noticeable in person, and it's even worse lumed in the dark. It looks like it's a mile away from all the other lumed indices on the willard, unlike that citizen people were talking about. That citizen is also half the price of a 62mas and willard with a movement comparable to the ones on 2000 dollar presages and 3000 dollar king seikos, citizen has a definite winner with the challenge diver. 

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

coconutpolygon said:


> Yeah my last Seiko is the SJE085 (only because I got 50% off). I don't think I'll be buying another one for a while. But nothing really to do with the watches, I think Seiko's designs are great. More the quality and service from Seiko UK. 6R35 being inaccurate and then just dying out of nowhere after 2 years, incredibly long "service" times, and shoddy work at that. I'll just move up to GS or avoid Seiko for a while.
> 
> Story time:
> 
> My SPB143's movement died in April, and it was sent to be "serviced" by Seiko UK. Who kept it for 4 months (!) for what should have been a 30 minute movement swap. When I got my watch back they had also swapped the dial and hands for some reason (my dial was perfectly fine, I know because I replaced it myself since my SPB143 had the lume pip dial).
> 
> Now ordinarily that would be great, maybe they saw a fault and decided to replace the dial and hands for free! Great! However this is Seiko, and the dial they replaced it with has a misprinted minute track. I sent it back to them asking why they swapped it, and if they could swap it back... please? They had also tightened the screw down crown so hard that I had to force it with all my strength and it made a squeaking sound as it disengaged, very reassuring.
> 
> Anyway some photos for reference:
> 
> *My dial*: perfect. everything lines up, great. There was a slight "dip" in the lume on the 9 o clock marker, you can see it on the right side of the marker. I don't have many straight on photos of my SPB143 but on this one you can see it clearly being perfectly aligned.
> 
> 
> *Anyway it came back and this is the dial they swapped it with*. look at how far off the alignment of the minute track is. either it's misprinted, or all the indices are off, but it's like 1.5mm off. (notice no dip on the 9 o clock marker).


I've bought two replacement SPB143 dials that were like that - I couldn't believe it! I ended up selling them. 

I've see many newer Seiko's with that issue - it's often times easy to spot in pictures.


----------



## keerola

testudo said:


> Someone explain me why Seiko can't just lume the date wheel?


Someone please explain me why Seiko can’t just make no-date divers? 

out of the current ****ty options the SPB313-315-317 is the least ****ty.


----------



## coconutpolygon

keerola said:


> Someone please explain me why Seiko can’t just make no-date divers?
> 
> out of the current ****ty options the SPB313-315-317 is the least ****ty.


because you need to know the date while you're diving, right? that's why we all buy ISO certified divers... because we all dive with them.

oh, wait that's right... nobody is diving with these watches, that's why they add the date complication because it's more useful for everyday wear. but... then why adhere so strictly to ISO?

who knows


----------



## One-Seventy

coconutpolygon said:


> because you need to know the date while you're diving, right? that's why we all buy ISO certified divers... because we all dive with them.


It's not relevant. If the previous day on the calendar wheel is only illuminated by that day's daylight, or the evening's artifical light, then the next day won't be. So that plot goes dark. 

Seiko's thing is ISO compliance, and the daily convenience of a date window. People who don't like thit can pick from about a billion other brands, but all the screaming and wailing in the world will not change that.


----------



## coconutpolygon

One-Seventy said:


> If the previous day on the calendar wheel is only illuminated by that day's daylight, or the evening's artifical light, then the next day won't be. So that plot goes dark.


isn't this only relevant if you dive at a very specific time? like the time when the date wheel clicks over... I guess that's a thing if people are midnight divers

I get that Seiko's thing is ISO compliance, that's cool, and I also get that they want the date. To me, as a designer, wanting both but compromising both is just bizarre. They already make a thousand dial variations, just have one that doesn't have a date. and make one that has a date but no lume pip at 3 or whatever.

I suppose that's probably why they're moving to the 4:30 date window thing like those new divers. To keep full lumed markers but also have a date complication. That execution isn't the best, but it's better than the weird 3 o clock pips.


----------



## Davekaye90

keerola said:


> Someone please explain me why Seiko can’t just make no-date divers?
> 
> out of the current ****ty options the SPB313-315-317 is the least ****ty.


Seiko makes very few no-date watches at all. They certainly could if they wanted to, they have 4R38 and 6R31. No-date watches though generally sell poorly compared to versions with the date.


----------



## keerola

Davekaye90 said:


> Seiko makes very few no-date watches at all. They certainly could if they wanted to, they have 4R38 and 6R31. No-date watches though generally sell poorly compared to versions with the date.


i only know the GS 9F divers that are no-date. Killer dials. Would be cool if they made date and no-date versions of some pieces. What they now did with 4:30 date with SPB313 doesn’t at least feel like an afterthought.


----------



## valuewatchguy

keerola said:


> Someone please explain me why Seiko can’t just make no-date divers?
> 
> out of the current ****ty options the SPB313-315-317 is the least ****ty.












Seiko's has done mostly date and day-date divers since the beginning. In some ways its part of their tradition. I know I expect to see that on their releases. 

Lots of other no-date watches out there, no need to screw up a good thing with Seiko. 

And it really sounds like you should choose another brand to buy from since your commentary about these watches has to include so many ****


----------



## keerola

valuewatchguy said:


> Seiko's has done mostly date and day-date divers since the beginning. In some ways its part of their tradition. I know I expect to see that on their releases.
> 
> Lots of other no-date watches out there, no need to screw up a good thing with Seiko.
> 
> And it really sounds like you should choose another brand to buy from since your commentary about these watches has to include so many ****


----------



## clyde_frog

edit: misread


----------



## hodinky

alex.au said:


> do you have the model number of the last watch with the transparent dial? awesome looking watch


srpj43


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Seiko x Panda Kuroshio train 









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 18


CITAZIONE (SeikOri @ 2/8/2022, 12:25) Sconfinata Serie di varianti, io mi auspico che nel 2023 ci sia spazio per una serie GMT in cassa Slim da




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## fillerbunny

They're really milking that cheap but fun SBTR watch for every Japanese collab release imaginable.


----------



## MtnClymbr

AlvaroVitali said:


> View attachment 16803770
> 
> 
> Seiko x Panda Kuroshio train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 18
> 
> 
> CITAZIONE (SeikOri @ 2/8/2022, 12:25) Sconfinata Serie di varianti, io mi auspico che nel 2023 ci sia spazio per una serie GMT in cassa Slim da
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


Ok- I gotta admit- this one is pretty neat with the panda dial and the 🐼 train reference.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Yokohama F. Marinos 30th anniversary:


















Novità Seiko 2022 - page 18


CITAZIONE (SeikOri @ 2/8/2022, 12:25) Sconfinata Serie di varianti, io mi auspico che nel 2023 ci sia spazio per una serie GMT in cassa Slim da




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## fillerbunny

You'd think they'd bring that watch to the west and sell it in, I dunno, all of the 5 Sports colours for starters?


----------



## mconlonx

Did these get posted? If so, sorry for the wasted bandwidth:










*Grand Seiko Heritage Collection 44GS SBGW291G & SBGW293G*

Article, here.

Price aside, these are pretty much dream watches for me. Jiving hard with the brown one, though.


----------



## coconutpolygon

mconlonx said:


> Did these get posted? If so, sorry for the wasted bandwidth:
> 
> View attachment 16809338
> 
> 
> *Grand Seiko Heritage Collection 44GS SBGW291G & SBGW293G*
> 
> Article, here.
> 
> Price aside, these are pretty much dream watches for me. Jiving hard with the brown one, though.


wow the brown dial is spectacular. and non limited! I think I will save up for the brown dial... wow


----------



## Saswatch

mconlonx said:


> Did these get posted? If so, sorry for the wasted bandwidth:
> 
> View attachment 16809338
> 
> 
> *Grand Seiko Heritage Collection 44GS SBGW291G & SBGW293G*
> 
> Article, here.
> 
> Price aside, these are pretty much dream watches for me. Jiving hard with the brown one, though.











**NEW and UPCOMING Grand Seiko watches**


Two new 44GS manual winders with sunray finish: Mastershop models no limited production closed caseback $5200 each available September These are nice. However they’re the kind of watches I’d expect to see in the JDM catalog at the $2-3k price point.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## jswing

mconlonx said:


> Did these get posted? If so, sorry for the wasted bandwidth:
> 
> View attachment 16809338
> 
> 
> *Grand Seiko Heritage Collection 44GS SBGW291G & SBGW293G*
> 
> Article, here.
> 
> Price aside, these are pretty much dream watches for me. Jiving hard with the brown one, though.


I really like these - the 44GS case is one of my all time favorite designs.


----------



## Disco240

jswing said:


> I really like these - the 44GS case is one of my all time favorite designs.


Right there with you. Wish there was a 9F option for easier entry.


----------



## valuewatchguy

coconutpolygon said:


> wow the brown dial is spectacular. and non limited! I think I will save up for the brown dial... wow


brown dial is terrific

44GS 
Handwidning
smaller diameter that make the 19mm lug width work so much better
not a LE!


----------



## Galaga

valuewatchguy said:


> brown dial is terrific
> 
> 44GS
> Handwidning
> smaller diameter that make the 19mm lug width work so much better
> not a LE!


I stopped reading at under 38mm.


----------



## Ryan1881

Galaga said:


> I stopped reading at under 38mm.


I was ecstatic seeing them below 38. My 6.5 inch wrist is perfect with 36mm dress watches.


----------



## Galaga

Ryan1881 said:


> I was ecstatic seeing them below 38. My 6.5 inch wrist is perfect with 36mm dress watches.


Fair enough. 👍


----------



## josayeee

Those are amazing looking. I do find the price a bit high for that watch so I don’t see myself grabbing one at that price point.


----------



## Tolmia

valuewatchguy said:


> Ancillary Seiko news...
> 
> 
> Aevig Thule GMT is the first brand i have seen adopt the new Seiko NH34 GMT movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://aevig.com/shop/thule-gmt/#closepopup


Weird, per their homepage, this is NOT a Seiko NH34, it is a Sellita SW300-2. However, per the product page, it does say they use an NH34 

Maybe originally swiss, then switched to Seiko movement b/c of cost? Watch is only 12.3 thick... supposedly.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tolmia said:


> Weird, per their homepage, this is NOT a Seiko NH34, it is a Sellita SW300-2. However, per the product page, it does say they use an NH34
> 
> Maybe originally swiss, then switched to Seiko movement b/c of cost? Watch is only 12.3 thick... supposedly.


Yes I think it was a a change. The sw300 version was around 900 I think


----------



## Tickstart

I really like silver dials. And white. I only have one watch that isn't a black dial, and that's orange! 😤


----------



## MrDisco99

Galaga said:


> I stopped reading at under 38mm.


Some of us have been waiting a long time for GS to offer some watches with smaller cases. If you prefer something bigger, there's almost the entire rest of the GS range to choose from.


----------



## One-Seventy

So to sum up, then, this and the 'newcomers' thread on the GS forum:

"Choice is stupid. They should only make what _I_ want."


----------



## maliboo74

This one almost slipped by me. New ceramic Sumo's are coming! Estimating Sept 1.

Seiko Prospex Lineup

Introducing The New, Updated Seiko Sumo Prospex Diver 200m SPB321J1 & SPB323J1 (Live Pics & Price)


----------



## mi6_

I wish Seiko would do the “King” treatment on a smaller diver. So far we have a 45mm turtle, 44mm Samurai and 45mm Sumo. How about do a “King mini-turtle” for those of us who prefer smaller watches? The King variants of all the aforementioned watches, including the Sumo, admittedly all look great.


----------



## BTNMNKI

One-Seventy said:


> So to sum up, then, this and the 'newcomers' thread on the GS forum:
> 
> "Choice is stupid. They should only make what _I_ want."


I'd say that's a fairly significant chunk of WUS as a whole.


----------



## sblantipodi

I don't understand why with a 1100 USD watch like this









They don't bundle a bracelet with the watch but only the rubber strap.
Seiko is pushing my patience...


----------



## valuewatchguy

sblantipodi said:


> I don't understand why with a 1100 USD watch like this
> View attachment 16816417
> 
> 
> They don't bundle a bracelet with the watch but only the rubber strap.
> Seiko is pushing my patience...


I don't think they are phased by your frustrations. I wish it was that easy.


----------



## skyboss_4evr

maliboo74 said:


> This one almost slipped by me. New ceramic Sumo's are coming! Estimating Sept 1.
> 
> Seiko Prospex Lineup
> 
> Introducing The New, Updated Seiko Sumo Prospex Diver 200m SPB321J1 & SPB323J1 (Live Pics & Price)


Those look fantastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90

maliboo74 said:


> This one almost slipped by me. New ceramic Sumo's are coming! Estimating Sept 1.
> 
> Seiko Prospex Lineup
> 
> Introducing The New, Updated Seiko Sumo Prospex Diver 200m SPB321J1 & SPB323J1 (Live Pics & Price)


Yeah, we've seen those. I'm not a fan of the insert. The sloped insert was a Sumo trademark, with it gone the insert just looks massive and kinda disproportionate, and shows that yes, 28.5mm _is _too small for this case, and they are working around that by using a humongous bezel. The older Sumo design disguised that fact a bit.


----------



## fillerbunny

mi6_ said:


> I wish Seiko would do the “King” treatment on a smaller diver. So far we have a 45mm turtle, 44mm Samurai and 45mm Sumo. How about do a “King mini-turtle” for those of us who prefer smaller watches? The King variants of all the aforementioned watches, including the Sumo, admittedly all look great.


I think the mini turtle is long gone. I imagine they kingify models that sell, and I don't think small divers do.

The current mini tuna thingy may be within the realm of possibility, though, we've seen those a lot.


----------



## BTNMNKI

fillerbunny said:


> I think the mini turtle is long gone. I imagine they kingify models that sell, and I don't think small divers do.
> 
> The current mini tuna thingy may be within the realm of possibility, though, we've seen those a lot.


Not really very mini at all, though. The smallest auto tunas are still 43 mm.


----------



## h_zee13

maliboo74 said:


> This one almost slipped by me. New ceramic Sumo's are coming! Estimating Sept 1.
> 
> Seiko Prospex Lineup
> 
> Introducing The New, Updated Seiko Sumo Prospex Diver 200m SPB321J1 & SPB323J1 (Live Pics & Price)


Really like the new three link bracelet. What I find weird is that they decided to go with male endlinks when the older models had female endlinks. The lug to lug distance on this watch is already pretty long and now it’ll be even bigger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coconutpolygon

h_zee13 said:


> Really like the new three link bracelet. What I find weird is that they decided to go with male endlinks when the older models had female endlinks. The lug to lug distance on this watch is already pretty long and now it’ll be even bigger
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the whole watch reminds me both of the sea dweller and planet ocean, like if you took both of those and mashed them together and sprinkled some seiko goodness on top


----------



## fillerbunny

BTNMNKI said:


> Not really very mini at all, though. The smallest auto tunas are still 43 mm.


The bezel is like 38 mm, though, which makes them _tiny_ on wrist. I really wanted an SRPF81 until I tried one on.


----------



## Fernweh

New Prospex look really interesting but I'll have to get my hands on them to see if they're worth it. They seem a smidge overpriced on paper imo.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Fernweh said:


> New Prospex look really interesting but I'll have to get my hands on them to see if they're worth it. They seem a smidge overpriced on paper imo.



which new prospex is that?


----------



## AlvaroVitali

New Seiko Sumo and Turtle Australasian Limited Editions:









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 18


CITAZIONE (SeikOri @ 2/8/2022, 12:25) Sconfinata Serie di varianti, io mi auspico che nel 2023 ci sia spazio per una serie GMT in cassa Slim da




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## just3pieces

AlvaroVitali said:


> New Seiko Sumo and Turtle Australasian Limited Editions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 18
> 
> 
> CITAZIONE (SeikOri @ 2/8/2022, 12:25) Sconfinata Serie di varianti, io mi auspico che nel 2023 ci sia spazio per una serie GMT in cassa Slim da
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


they look good but these prices wtf???


----------



## Plus 9Time

just3pieces said:


> they look good but these prices wtf???


Not sure what is surprising about the pricing.

The SPB347J has a list price of AU$1363.63 ex tax (approximately US$970). As a comparison the US LE SPB177 (textured dial, aluminium insert) released back in 2020 has a list price of US$900 ex tax. So compared to a model released a couple of years ago the price has increased $70 but note that the SPB347J is also provided with a silicone strap as well as the bracelet and it does not have the cyclops that so many people complained about.








There does not seem to be a US exclusive equivalent to the SRPJ53K, but you could look at the regular production SRPE39 STO SE or the SRPG19 PADI models. 
Both these have list prices of US$625 ex tax, the SRPJ53K is AU$813.63 ex tax (approximately US$580), so it is cheaper than both those models, does not have a cyclops, is a LE and also comes with a silicone strap.










The prices for both models seem around what you would expect for these.


----------



## starwasp

Plus 9Time said:


> Not sure what is surprising about the pricing.
> 
> The SPB347J has a list price of AU$1363.63 ex tax (approximately US$970). As a comparison the US LE SPB177 (textured dial, aluminium insert) released back in 2020 has a list price of US$900 ex tax. So compared to a model released a couple of years ago the price has increased $70 but note that the SPB347J is also provided with a silicone strap as well as the bracelet and it does not have the cyclops that so many people complained about.
> View attachment 16823751
> 
> There does not seem to be a US exclusive equivalent to the SRPJ53K, but you could look at the regular production SRPE39 STO SE or the SRPG19 PADI models.
> Both these have list prices of US$625 ex tax, the SRPJ53K is AU$813.63 ex tax (approximately US$580), so it is cheaper than both those models, does not have a cyclops, is a LE and also comes with a silicone strap.
> 
> View attachment 16823752
> 
> 
> The prices for both models seem around what you would expect for these.



I get the green and gold, but what's australasian about the blue and white and yellow? I could see blue and white (southern cross) but yellow? One of Elon's satellites crashing?


----------



## just3pieces

Plus 9Time said:


> Not sure what is surprising about the pricing.
> 
> The SPB347J has a list price of AU$1363.63 ex tax (approximately US$970). As a comparison the US LE SPB177 (textured dial, aluminium insert) released back in 2020 has a list price of US$900 ex tax. So compared to a model released a couple of years ago the price has increased $70 but note that the SPB347J is also provided with a silicone strap as well as the bracelet and it does not have the cyclops that so many people complained about.
> View attachment 16823751
> 
> There does not seem to be a US exclusive equivalent to the SRPJ53K, but you could look at the regular production SRPE39 STO SE or the SRPG19 PADI models.
> Both these have list prices of US$625 ex tax, the SRPJ53K is AU$813.63 ex tax (approximately US$580), so it is cheaper than both those models, does not have a cyclops, is a LE and also comes with a silicone strap.
> 
> View attachment 16823752
> 
> 
> The prices for both models seem around what you would expect for these.


aaahhh sorry i thought these were USD  sry i am a dumb euroguy


----------



## sblantipodi

Plus 9Time said:


> Not sure what is surprising about the pricing.
> 
> The SPB347J has a list price of AU$1363.63 ex tax (approximately US$970). As a comparison the US LE SPB177 (textured dial, aluminium insert) released back in 2020 has a list price of US$900 ex tax. So compared to a model released a couple of years ago the price has increased $70 but note that the SPB347J is also provided with a silicone strap as well as the bracelet and it does not have the cyclops that so many people complained about.
> View attachment 16823751


I don't see hte point of this once they released this:









at a similar price


----------



## valuewatchguy

sblantipodi said:


> I don't see hte point of this once they released this:
> View attachment 16823798
> 
> 
> at a similar price


Subjectively, the Australian version looks better .


----------



## johncomer

My best Seiko yet on a Cheapest Nato Marine Nationale Strap.


----------



## SkxRobbie

johncomer said:


> View attachment 16824776
> 
> 
> My best Seiko yet on a Cheapest Nato Marine Nationale Strap.


I’m looking forward to getting a look at one of these. 
It may be the best Seiko diver to come out for years!


----------



## jmnav

maliboo74 said:


> This one almost slipped by me. New ceramic Sumo's are coming! Estimating Sept 1.
> 
> Seiko Prospex Lineup
> 
> Introducing The New, Updated Seiko Sumo Prospex Diver 200m SPB321J1 & SPB323J1 (Live Pics & Price)


That bezel looks very nice.

Wondering if it could be retrofitted to older sumos.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

johncomer said:


> View attachment 16824776
> 
> 
> My best Seiko yet on a Cheapest Nato Marine Nationale Strap.


Simple and she's a beauty!


----------



## johncomer

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Simple and she's a beauty!












A crazy good looking watch, I’m very happy with this purchase, it’s a keeper.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

johncomer said:


> View attachment 16829558
> 
> 
> A crazy good looking watch, I’m very happy with this purchase, it’s a keeper.


I was thinking of getting the European Glacier Alpinist next, but might have to cancel that and grab this !


----------



## hodinky




----------



## miggy8822

hodinky said:


> View attachment 16830318
> 
> View attachment 16830319
> 
> View attachment 16830320


i think seiko knows we go crazy for gs textured dials

So thats why they are trying to provide some sort of similar offering in their current product lines….. claiming it as a value add…. To justify their raising prices

i remember when the only textured seiko dial was few and far between. Ie the fuyugeshiki and sarx

seems they have included it now as a regular feature. Im not complaining haha


----------



## BRAUN XXIII

The sumo with red dial is superb! Hopefully it is not LE.


----------



## jswing

BRAUN XXIII said:


> The sumo with red dial is superb! Hopefully it is not LE.


Definitely an eye catching dial. My guess is it's a LE since it comes with both bracelet and strap, I think that's usually only with LEs? Is that red and brown? or is it red and maroon? I'm color blind.


----------



## fillerbunny

jswing said:


> Is that red and brown? or is it red and maroon?


Yes.

It's cherry coke and I love it.


----------



## Galaga

johncomer said:


> View attachment 16829558
> 
> 
> A crazy good looking watch, I’m very happy with this purchase, it’s a keeper.


Looks awesome. I love the case and because they are so thin even wearing a double pass nato will look with it.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

hodinky said:


> View attachment 16830318
> 
> View attachment 16830319
> 
> View attachment 16830320


Is that an iced blue/glacier dial? What's the ref #? Thanks


----------



## valuewatchguy

hodinky said:


> View attachment 16830319
> 
> View attachment 16830320



Region Specfic models or worldwide?


----------



## petr_cha

Red Sumo = Red Heat ... 


















Red Heat (1988) - IMDb


Red Heat: Directed by Walter Hill. With Arnold Schwarzenegger, Jim Belushi, Peter Boyle, Ed O'Ross. A tough Russian policeman is forced to partner up with a cocky Chicago police detective when he is sent to Chicago to apprehend a Georgian drug lord who killed his partner and fled the country.




m.imdb.com


----------



## BRAUN XXIII

I talked to a guy at an AD store. No such model in their system so he guesses that with this dial colour it could be Thailand LE.


----------



## Aero2001

BRAUN XXIII said:


> The sumo with red dial is superb! Hopefully it is not LE.


Agreed. I absolutely love it. The dial is spectacular.


----------



## Davekaye90

I'm well aware that I've beaten this horse beyond death, but with the SBDC027 dial arriving today, I think it's really a shame how good Seiko _can _make its dials in what was a $1K watch vs. what it does now in a $1.2K watch. I'm not exactly sure how Seiko did the lume on this one, but it at least _looks _like the hand-applied lume that the SBDX001 had, with a similar kind of "fluffy," slightly uneven appearance. 

I've been a huge Seiko diver fan since getting my first SKX six years ago, and I currently have my MM200R mod, with two more MM200R mods in the oven. The one Seiko I'm getting rid of is the one with the blob lume. The rest are all prior gen dials. I just do not like the blobs, and I don't think it's excusable on these watches that are all over $1K, especially not when Citizen's very comparable new divers are half that much money from Sakura, and _don't _have the cheap looking, extremely weak blobs. 

It's disappointing because it pretty much immediately puts me off of anything Seiko has upcoming in their Prospex diver pipeline before I even see them, because I know the lume is going to be lousy and look terrible. I really hope they change course. I don't expect $1K divers to have hand-applied lume (it would certainly be nice if $3K MM300s did) but at least go back to MM200/6RMAS style of deep filled markers.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> I'm well aware that I've beaten this horse beyond death, but with the SBDC027 dial arriving today, I think it's really a shame how good Seiko _can _make its dials in what was a $1K watch vs. what it does now in a $1.2K watch. I'm not exactly sure how Seiko did the lume on this one, but it at least _looks _like the hand-applied lume that the SBDX001 had, with a similar kind of "fluffy," slightly uneven appearance.
> 
> I've been a huge Seiko diver fan since getting my first SKX six years ago, and I currently have my MM200R mod, with two more MM200R mods in the oven. The one Seiko I'm getting rid of is the one with the blob lume. The rest are all prior gen dials. I just do not like the blobs, and I don't think it's excusable on these watches that are all over $1K, especially not when Citizen's very comparable new divers are half that much money from Sakura, and _don't _have the cheap looking, extremely weak blobs.
> 
> It's disappointing because it pretty much immediately puts me off of anything Seiko has upcoming in their Prospex diver pipeline before I even see them, because I know the lume is going to be lousy and look terrible. I really hope they change course. I don't expect $1K divers to have hand-applied lume (it would certainly be nice if $3K MM300s did) but at least go back to MM200/6RMAS style of deep filled markers.


You may want to take your own advice and stay away from Seiko for a while and see how you feel. I say that sincerely. I did for different reasons than you and ultimately came to the acceptance that I can live with some of the criticisms I had because I love the positives about the brand enough. It’s given me more of an appreciation for what they do well that other brands just lack.

good luck and sorry about your lume woes.


----------



## BRAUN XXIII

valuewatchguy said:


> You may want to take your own advice and stay away from Seiko for a while and see how you feel. I say that sincerely. I did for different reasons than you and ultimately came to the acceptance that I can live with some of the criticisms I had because I love the positives about the brand enough. It’s given me more of an appreciation for what they do well that other brands just lack.
> 
> good luck and sorry about your lume woes.


It is mostly the people who can't leave the brand and continue the love-hate relationship with seiko, to constantly provide information through reporting these issues (in the form of complaints sometimes lol) and making detailed comparisons (like Davekaye90). This may not serve to be useful to some but I am quite sure some hardcore seiko fans or enthusiasts wandering in WUS would appreciate such detailed and valuable info. I am one of them.

I wanted to leave the brand but just can't. Seiko makes way too many nice watches. And I have not been attracted to other major watch brands or watch group so far.


----------



## Davekaye90

valuewatchguy said:


> You may want to take your own advice and stay away from Seiko for a while and see how you feel. I say that sincerely. I did for different reasons than you and ultimately came to the acceptance that I can live with some of the criticisms I had because I love the positives about the brand enough. It’s given me more of an appreciation for what they do well that other brands just lack.
> 
> good luck and sorry about your lume woes.


Yeah that's totally fair. I think the SPB299 is cool, but ultimately I think the lume on that would bug me just as much as it does on the 63MAS models. It's going to be several more months before MM200R #2 and #3 are done, and after that I'll likely take a breather with Seiko for awhile. If they do more with the SLA MM200 I might consider going from three Rs to one SLA, just not really a huge fan of the 55 or 57. 

I seem to have a thing for flawed watches. Aside from Seiko, I'm also a big fan of Zodiac divers, have owned four, currently own two. Zodiac's lume is fine, but their overall build quality is kinda iffy, and the STP movements are crap.


----------



## Plus 9Time

The green SRPJ37 (SBSA173 JDM) standard release, and grey SRPJ39 (SBSA175 JDM) Yuto Horigome LE of 6000 units have been officially announced.


----------



## WYWY

BRAUN XXIII said:


> I talked to a guy at an AD store. No such model in their system so he guesses that with this dial colour it could be Thailand LE.


Arrghhhh Thailand gets all the funky colours.


----------



## 6L35

I don’t mind blobs actually. They seem a design choice to me.


----------



## sblantipodi

hodinky said:


> View attachment 16830318
> 
> View attachment 16830319
> 
> View attachment 16830320


I like the fact that they are diving the bracelet and the Rubber strap.

I don't like that the SPB325j1 isn't release with a bracelet. I really don't understand the Seiko marketing anymore.


----------



## Tanker G1

6L35 said:


> I don’t mind blobs actually. They seem a design choice to me.


They seem more a cost cutting measure to me. I like the look of the lume on this MM200 better than the current MM200. I'm not talking effectiveness of the lume, just the finished look.


----------



## Crazy Cajun

Much prefer pip over triangle blob.


----------



## BRAUN XXIII

Tanker G1 said:


> They seem more a cost cutting measure to me. I like the look of the lume on this MM200 better than the current MM200. I'm not talking effectiveness of the lume, just the finished look.


I have this exact MM200 and I can tell the lume on it is obviously a notch or two better my many other seiko divers. It is more potent on this particular MM200, as in it absorbs light more efficiently and also glows brighter within a short time. It is even better than some of my 8L divers. I am talking about same lume tone and colour. The lume is so good on this watch it makes me can't stop contemplating why seiko uses different lume in its dive watches everytime I see the activated lume on my wrist.

Not all lumibrite is created the same. Really have no idea why, and why seiko does something like this.


----------



## thesharkman

hrrrrrrmmm, that black sumo doesn't look half bad, but I'm not sure that I like it more than the one from the original black series. 

<* shark >>><


----------



## josayeee

The lume on my mini turtle which was released not too far off from the first mm200 blows away the lume on my more recent purchases such as the Willard spb237 and spb213. I noticed it too Seiko! haha


----------



## Davekaye90

josayeee said:


> The lume on my mini turtle which was released not too far off from the first mm200 blows away the lume on my more recent purchases such as the Willard spb237 and spb213. I noticed it too Seiko! haha


Yup, the 63MAS and Willard dials are extremely weak. My prior gen MM200 dials are much stronger, and the "Seiko" dials I have with applied C3 markers absolutely annihilate them, it's not even a contest. Interestingly the SLA049 dial I have despite also having blob lume and not having any more surface area than the 63MAS dials does seem stronger. Not sure if it uses a different formula, or if Seiko just used more of it on that dial. I might do a comparison test later.


----------



## josayeee

Yes right that would make sense. The lume on my SLA043 remains the strongest of all my Seikos. Seiko is saving the good lume for the expensive stuff.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Novità Seiko 2022 - page 19


Immagini di catalogo e nuove foto di presentazione delle due LE destinate all'Australasia. Più che eucalipto, direi salvia, interessante.




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## Tanker G1

AlvaroVitali said:


>


That's beautiful but the hands need more contrast with the dial. I have a similar dial SBTR029 and it's difficult to tell the time at a glance.


----------



## percysmith

Tanker G1 said:


> That's beautiful but the hands need more contrast with the dial. I have a similar dial SBTR029 and it's difficult to tell the time at a glance.
> View attachment 16835474


Thank goodness you said the hands are lost. Otherwise I’ve got to buy this one in addition to the SSB323P1


----------



## valuewatchguy

AlvaroVitali said:


> View attachment 16835276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 19
> 
> 
> Immagini di catalogo e nuove foto di presentazione delle due LE destinate all'Australasia. Più che eucalipto, direi salvia, interessante.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it











SRQ043 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## hodinky




----------



## alex.au

hodinky said:


> View attachment 16841840
> 
> View attachment 16841841


Nice dials, what's the model numbers?


----------



## Plus 9Time

Are these the 47 & 45?


----------



## SKYWATCH007

@hodinky The blue Alpinist you posted last week, what's the model #? Is it LE?
Thanks


----------



## hodinky

SKYWATCH007 said:


> @hodinky The blue Alpinist you posted last week, what's the model #? Is it LE?
> Thanks


spb339


----------



## vsh

johncomer said:


> My best Seiko yet on a Cheapest Nato Marine Nationale Strap.


Do they still make the straps wrong? They used to have straps with the hardware in the wrong places so the strap was not secure at all and not a proper mn strap.


----------



## MKN

vsh said:


> Do they still make the straps wrong? They used to have straps with the hardware in the wrong places so the strap was not secure at all and not a proper mn strap.


Yes they do. I just bought one and it was useless until I redid the stitches. Seems pretty silly


----------



## yonsson

AlvaroVitali said:


> View attachment 16835276
> 
> 
> View attachment 16835281
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 19
> 
> 
> Immagini di catalogo e nuove foto di presentazione delle due LE destinate all'Australasia. Più che eucalipto, direi salvia, interessante.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


If 10000 is LE, then how many do they expect to sell of the white dial? 😂


----------



## vsh

MKN said:


> Yes they do. I just bought one and it was useless until I redid the stitches. Seems pretty silly


 Got burned ordering from them, their mn straps are useless a liability for the watchhead. Their CS is horrible too just to make it better. They claim it's supposed to be that way and is their own design.


----------



## MtnClymbr

AlvaroVitali said:


> View attachment 16835276
> 
> 
> View attachment 16835281
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 19
> 
> 
> Immagini di catalogo e nuove foto di presentazione delle due LE destinate all'Australasia. Più che eucalipto, direi salvia, interessante.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


I’m putting some heavy thought into this one lately. I wanted the white version, then the lust sorta subsided, but now this color has me considering it now once again. Itd be my first chrono…


----------



## thesharkman

hodinky said:


> View attachment 16841840
> 
> View attachment 16841841


these new "sonars" are not nearly as nice as the originals. too bad, I was interested in them, but maybe not so much now.

<* shark >>><


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Superfly x Seiko 🦉









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 20


molto anni 80/90.non malaccio, pur non amando questa referenza base per me un po troppo daytona Le perplessità sul modello in generale mi rimangono,tuttavia questo abbinamento con bracciale bicolore non lo ritengo disprezzabile




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## fillerbunny

Another STBR, who would've thought.


----------



## MKN

vsh said:


> Got burned ordering from them, their mn straps are useless a liability for the watchhead. Their CS is horrible too just to make it better. They claim it's supposed to be that way and is their own design.


It’s completely backwards and will never work. It does contain all the parts and the right length of elastic band to create a regular MN strap. Just add a needle and a bit of thread and about 30 minutes.


----------



## MtnClymbr

AlvaroVitali said:


> Superfly x Seiko 🦉
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 20
> 
> 
> molto anni 80/90.non malaccio, pur non amando questa referenza base per me un po troppo daytona Le perplessità sul modello in generale mi rimangono,tuttavia questo abbinamento con bracciale bicolore non lo ritengo disprezzabile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


I love the color scheme on the chrono- no idea what “Superfly” is though. Gonna have to search this one.


----------



## JapanJames

Saw the new King Sumos at the store yesterday. I've never been a sumo guy but they're pretty damn impressive! The sumo has definitely been taken up to the level of the various vintage inspired releases like the 63mas, mm200, willard etc. Much better finishing and bracelet than in the past and the bezel is awesome.

Pretty tempted by the PADI although I really have no business wearing such a big watch.


----------



## Plus 9Time

MtnClymbr said:


> I love the color scheme on the chrono- no idea what “Superfly” is though. Gonna have to search this one.


These are sold exclusively via Japanese retailer 44store. The pre-orders for the model started back on May 2nd and finish at the end of this month, as the orders are being fulfilled sequentially I would expect it would be Nov or later for an order placed now.


----------



## hodinky

*SPB355







*


----------



## mconlonx

hodinky said:


> *SPB355
> View attachment 16849178
> *


Well that's... interesting...

I bet there will be a lot of "looks better in real life than Seiko's photos" used to describe this one.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Not sure I've seen anyone post the blue LE SPDL093 Solar Speedtimer. Not digging the two-toned bracelet at all.









SEIKO PROSPEX SPEEDTIMER SOLAR CHRONOGRAPH LIMITED EDITION SBDL093 / SSC909 MADE IN JAPAN JDM Only 1 left in stock


Limited Edition of 10000Japan Domestic Model is ONLY 1300 pcs Before we get into the new Seiko Prospex Speedtimer line-up, we are excited to informed you Seiko enthusiasts that this whole new collection are available as JDM (Japan Domestic models)! These JDM collection is denoted with the "MADE...




japan-select.com


----------



## BTNMNKI

GirchyGirchy said:


> Not sure I've seen anyone post the blue LE SPDL093 Solar Speedtimer. Not digging the two-toned bracelet at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO PROSPEX SPEEDTIMER SOLAR CHRONOGRAPH LIMITED EDITION SBDL093 / SSC909 MADE IN JAPAN JDM Only 1 left in stock
> 
> 
> Limited Edition of 10000Japan Domestic Model is ONLY 1300 pcs Before we get into the new Seiko Prospex Speedtimer line-up, we are excited to informed you Seiko enthusiasts that this whole new collection are available as JDM (Japan Domestic models)! These JDM collection is denoted with the "MADE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> japan-select.com


I always thought I hated two-tone. Guess I just hated gold on silver. That doesn't look bad at all.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

BTNMNKI said:


> I always thought I hated two-tone. Guess I just hated gold on silver. That doesn't look bad at all.


It's interesting. I wonder how easily readable the watch would be...one of the reasons the panda works so well is the black hands. Silver on light blue usually = difficult.


----------



## alex.au

hodinky said:


> *SPB355
> View attachment 16849178
> *


this watch could of been better if they got rid of the date window and cyclops for symmetry. what a beautiful snow alpinist with blue.


----------



## Saswatch

hodinky said:


> *SPB355
> View attachment 16849178
> *


Is this titanium?


----------



## soundfanz

alex.au said:


> this watch could of been better if they got rid of the date window and cyclops for symmetry. what a beautiful snow alpinist with blue.


I could live with a date window, but will never buy a watch with cyclops.


----------



## Davekaye90

soundfanz said:


> I could live with a date window, but will never buy a watch with cyclops.


It really isn't a difficult fix. Most watchmakers could have the cyclops off with very little effort.


----------



## keerola

Davekaye90 said:


> It really isn't a difficult fix. Most watchmakers could have the cyclops off with very little effort.


The date opening is just really ugly usually. I did take the cyclops off from my SPB121 and i regret it..


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

SLIGHTLY OFF TOPIC: Somebody needs to set up an online game of Seiko Complaint Bingo with boxes for the cyclops, misalignment, other QC issues, prices, LEs, discontinuation, reissues and reinterpretations, crown placement, date window placement, date or no-date, unframed date window, non-color-matching day/date wheel, WR, beat rate, accuracy, case size, lume, applied/printed indices, etc...


----------



## alexus87

Mr. James Duffy said:


> SLIGHTLY OFF TOPIC: Somebody needs to set up an online game of Seiko Complaint Bingo with boxes for the cyclops, misalignment, other QC issues, prices, LEs, discontinuation, reissues and reinterpretations, crown placement, date window placement, date or no-date, unframed date window, non-color-matching day/date wheel, WR, beat rate, accuracy, case size, lume, applied/printed indices, etc...


That would have more active players than WOW in it's heyday. Raise prices, cut corners, get flamed for it.


----------



## Tanker G1

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Seiko Complaint Bingo


----------



## Biggles3

Two more Zimbe coming to Thailand soon, a baby tuna and a samurai. No other details or pics released yet.


----------



## CydeWeys

Seiko 5 Sports Kosuke Kawamura Limited Editions SRPJ41 & SRPJ43


Directly inspired by the vintage Seiko Time Sonar, here are the new Seiko 5 Sports Kosuke Kawamura Limited Editions SRPJ41 & SRPJ43.




monochrome-watches.com





These look great, but also already sold out on Seiko USA? Anyone see them in stock anywhere?


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## coconutpolygon

CydeWeys said:


> Seiko 5 Sports Kosuke Kawamura Limited Editions SRPJ41 & SRPJ43
> 
> 
> Directly inspired by the vintage Seiko Time Sonar, here are the new Seiko 5 Sports Kosuke Kawamura Limited Editions SRPJ41 & SRPJ43.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monochrome-watches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These look great, but also already sold out on Seiko USA? Anyone see them in stock anywhere?


they're not released yet so probably just waiting for the site to update properly. they're on pre-order in the uk.. I might get the orange and teal one.


----------



## tentimestwenty

Just to complete the thought


----------



## Babylon Timer

CydeWeys said:


> Seiko 5 Sports Kosuke Kawamura Limited Editions SRPJ41 & SRPJ43
> 
> 
> Directly inspired by the vintage Seiko Time Sonar, here are the new Seiko 5 Sports Kosuke Kawamura Limited Editions SRPJ41 & SRPJ43.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monochrome-watches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These look great, but also already sold out on Seiko USA? Anyone see them in stock anywhere?


They look fantastic. I wonder if we're getting a kanji date wheel outside of Japan, though, as that would be a big part of the aesthetic for me. I don't think it would look as good if both languages were in a Latin alphabet (eg English and French rather than English and Japanese).

I'm not usually fussed on the second language of the date wheel, but if you can always see it through the dial, I think it might be a bit texty if its not a mix of lettered words and ideograms.


----------



## One-Seventy

coconutpolygon said:


> they're not released yet so probably just waiting for the site to update properly. they're on pre-order in the uk.. I might get the orange and teal one.


Coming to ebay.co.uk for a 2x mark-up soon.


----------



## timestampaviator

Biggles3 said:


> Two more Zimbe coming to Thailand soon, a baby tuna and a samurai. No other details or pics released yet.


 We like our zimbes hahha


----------



## fillerbunny

Babylon Timer said:


> They look fantastic. I wonder if we're getting a kanji date wheel outside of Japan, though, as that would be a big part of the aesthetic for me.


I wouldn't hold my breath. Imagine the outrage if people in Germany or – shudder – _France_ were sold an unlocalised wristwatch!


----------



## bibbibart

CydeWeys said:


> Seiko 5 Sports Kosuke Kawamura Limited Editions SRPJ41 & SRPJ43
> 
> 
> Directly inspired by the vintage Seiko Time Sonar, here are the new Seiko 5 Sports Kosuke Kawamura Limited Editions SRPJ41 & SRPJ43.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monochrome-watches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These look great, but also already sold out on Seiko USA? Anyone see them in stock anywhere?


This is the first Seiko, after the Ginza model, which really caught my attention. Fresh and funny. Sth different from their daily routine. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## hodinky




----------



## Piter_De_Vries

hodinky said:


> View attachment 16857371
> 
> View attachment 16857372


The less cluttered one looks great in black and white! Any info yet about the model number or when these might be available?


----------



## Tpp3975

Not much discussion on the new prospex chronographs here or anywhere. Is there something I’m missing on them. They look pretty nice. I know the divers get most of the attention. Are these too big? Too expensive?


----------



## fillerbunny

Tpp3975 said:


> Not much discussion on the new prospex chronographs here or anywhere. Is there something I’m missing on them. They look pretty nice. I know the divers get most of the attention. Are these too big? Too expensive?


I understand the Solar Speedtimers have been very popular. The prices of mechanical chronos in general limit the market, unless there's Speed_master_ on the dial.

OTOH, discussion would probably be quite lively if these were based on any of the past Speedtimer models. I'm not sure the stopwatch-inspired design appeals to that many people.


----------



## CydeWeys

Tpp3975 said:


> Not much discussion on the new prospex chronographs here or anywhere. Is there something I’m missing on them. They look pretty nice. I know the divers get most of the attention. Are these too big? Too expensive?


Honestly I think they're just too expensive for what you get, and yes, they are also quite big. $3,000 is serious money, and with conscientious shopping, can get you something around the Tudor/Grand Seiko/Omega tier. I can't plausibly imagine specifically recommending this Seiko, whereas I will recommend $1k and under Prospex Seikos all day every day (especially the MM200).


----------



## Tpp3975

CydeWeys said:


> Honestly I think they're just too expensive for what you get, and yes, they are also quite big. $3,000 is serious money, and with conscientious shopping, can get you something around the Tudor/Grand Seiko/Omega tier. I can't plausibly imagine specifically recommending this Seiko, whereas I will recommend $1k and under Prospex Seikos all day every day (especially the MM200).


Yeah I mean I wouldn’t pay full price. I find them more interesting than the solar models. I guess I’m the only one on the planet as there is no second hand market and almost zero information on them. They are large.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Tpp3975 said:


> Not much discussion on the new prospex chronographs here or anywhere. Is there something I’m missing on them. They look pretty nice. I know the divers get most of the attention. Are these too big? Too expensive?


I really liked the least popular version, the limited edition white dial that is an homage to Seiko's 88-series stopwatches.


----------



## CydeWeys

Tpp3975 said:


> Yeah I mean I wouldn’t pay full price. I find them more interesting than the solar models. I guess I’m the only one on the planet as there is no second hand market and almost zero information on them. They are large.


The solar models don't really interest me much either, but at least they are significantly cheaper, and still built well, and if you don't mind quartz and the feel of non-mechanical pushers, they are excellent at what they do. I recommended the panda one to my friend as his first real watch after talking with him a lot about his wants, and he loves it. It's absolutely a great watch for some people. But the $3k mechanical Speedtimers, I'm not so sure.


----------



## alex.au

Tpp3975 said:


> Yeah I mean I wouldn’t pay full price. I find them more interesting than the solar models. I guess I’m the only one on the planet as there is no second hand market and almost zero information on them. They are large.


they should release a reissue of the 6139 line chronographs with a mecha quartz battery powered. would be a hit and affordable


----------



## countingseconds

Tpp3975 said:


> Not much discussion on the new prospex chronographs here or anywhere. Is there something I’m missing on them. They look pretty nice. I know the divers get most of the attention. Are these too big? Too expensive?


For less money I'd get a Longines Spirit chrono any day.


----------



## coconutpolygon

Tpp3975 said:


> Not much discussion on the new prospex chronographs here or anywhere. Is there something I’m missing on them. They look pretty nice. I know the divers get most of the attention. Are these too big? Too expensive?


too big too thick and there are other options on the market


----------



## 6L35

countingseconds said:


> For less money I'd get a Longines Spirit chrono any day.


Sad but true. It's what I did.


----------



## MKN

countingseconds said:


> For less money I'd get a Longines Spirit chrono any day.


Not exactly a small watch though


----------



## One-Seventy

Yep. The Longines is a slamming watch - 42mm across, 16.5mm thick, and 52mm long. It will look, feel and be substantially bigger and heavier than the Speedtimer. The titanium version would probably be better, although it is 4 grand. 


MKN said:


> Not exactly a small watch though


----------



## mister-jl

One-Seventy said:


> 42mm across, 16.5mm thick, and 52mm long


Sounds like that watch is long, tall, and handsome.


----------



## Tpp3975

6L35 said:


> Sad but true. It's what I did.


Except it’s even bigger and imo less attractive. And it’s 3k as well. What am I missing?


----------



## CydeWeys

Sadly there just aren't many good options for auto chronos of reasonable sizes at the lower price ranges, unless you go with micros anyway. For example:









Vitesse 'Gulf' Automatic Chronograph


Specifications Diameter : 40mm Lug to Lug Length: 48mm Thickness: 12.2mm without crystal Case: 316L SS with brushed and polished surfaces, 1200HV Hardened Coating Lug Width : 20mm Movement: La Joux Perret L100 Bi-compax with column wheel Water Resistance: 50m Crystal: 'Box' Shaped Sapphire with...




zeloswatches.com













Starfighter Chronograph 'Aventurine'


Aventurine glass dial with polished black ceramic bezel Specifications Diameter : 41mm Lug to Lug Length: 48mm Thickness: 11mm without crystal Case: 316L SS with brushed and polished surfaces Coating: 1200HV Hardened coating on case and bracelet Lug Width : 22mm Movement: ETA 2894 Elabore grade...




zeloswatches.com


----------



## 6L35

Tpp3975 said:


> Except it’s even bigger and imo less attractive. And it’s 3k as well. What am I missing?


At the time the Speedtimers didn't exist. I had to choose between the Spirit and the SRQ029, and it was almost 4k.


----------



## Tpp3975

6L35 said:


> At the time the Speedtimers didn't exist. I had to choose between the Spirit and the SRQ029, and it was almost 4k.


SO let's say, hypothetically, you could get that blue speedtimer for 25% off of MSRP or $2250 USD, would you still feel like it is poor value?


----------



## 6L35

Tpp3975 said:


> SO let's say, hypothetically, you could get that blue speedtimer for 25% off of MSRP or $2250 USD, *would you still feel like it is poor value*?


Never said that. I just felt in 2020 the Spirit was better priced than the SRQ029 and I liked the Spirt more. I wasn't aware of the present Speedtimers' prices because I have no interest in adding another mechanical chronograph.

However the price you mention is quite good.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Tpp3975 said:


> SO let's say, hypothetically, you could get that blue speedtimer for 25% off of MSRP or $2250 USD, would you still feel like it is poor value?


I have been eyeing at the SBEC007 that is likely to dip under USD $1800 in Japan whenever proxy buying service FROM JAPAN offers their monthly 10% off Rakuten discount next and if the favorable exchange rate continues. (At the time of this comment, the JPY is as low as it has been all year and the lowest since 1998.) Even at that price, I am not likely to buy because I am in a watch buying fast until my Rolex fund replenishes and overflows again. (Also, I do not want to buy a watch sight unseen if it has Diashield or whatever Seiko is calling it these days.)


----------



## Tpp3975

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I have been eyeing at the SBEC007 that is likely to dip under USD $1800 in Japan whenever proxy buying service FROM JAPAN offers their monthly 10% off Rakuten discount next and if the favorable exchange rate continues. (At the time of this comment, the JPY is as low as it has been all year and the lowest since 1998.) Even at that price, I am not likely to buy because I am in a watch buying fast until my Rolex fund replenishes and overflows again. (Also, I do not want to buy a watch sight unseen if it has Diashield or whatever Seiko is calling it these days.)


Could you share the info on buying from Japan?


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tpp3975 said:


> Not much discussion on the new prospex chronographs here or anywhere. Is there something I’m missing on them. They look pretty nice. I know the divers get most of the attention. Are these too big? Too expensive?


 




here is a nice video comparing the solar and auto chrono. The auto is chunky.... but really high quality from the closeups.


----------



## valuewatchguy

CydeWeys said:


> Honestly I think they're just too expensive for what you get, and yes, they are also quite big. $3,000 is serious money, and with conscientious shopping, can get you something around the Tudor/Grand Seiko/Omega tier. I can't plausibly imagine specifically recommending this Seiko, whereas I will recommend $1k and under Prospex Seikos all day every day (especially the MM200).


some versions are starting dip under 2k now....but its the size that pushed me away. I had the SRQ029 and while a thick watch it was at least compact in other dimensions. The Speedtimers are big all around. and dont taper the thickness enough away from the dial the way the 029 did. GS level finishing on aspects of the watch though!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Tpp3975 said:


> Could you share the info on buying from Japan?


Obviously, I do not want to be responsible for anyone's bad experience or to hold my introduction of this to them against me. So, in risk of "blowing up the spot" for anyone already using them, here's the skinny. Proxy buying services buys items from Japan on your behalf and ships them to you.

*PROS:* A much larger selection of new and pre-owned watches sold in a market that does not necessarily buy pre-owned as much as in other regions. A favorable exchange rate can reduce the cost depending on the day. The condition of pre-owned watches are often better than outside of Japan for the price and the sellers are much more transparent, often stating the precison/accuracy of the watch and highlighting any damage. Proxy buying services like Buyee, FROM JAPAN, and Zenmarket frequently offer coupons and sales independent of the seller on Rakuten, Rakuma, Mercari, etc. Multiple orders can be stored at their warehouse for at least 30 days and some offer package consolidation to save on shipping costs. Buyee's package consolidation is the most conscientious, repacking to save weight and volume, whereas FROM JAPAN seems to just put all the original shipping boxes into a bigger box. Because Yahoo! Japan Auctions, Rakuten, and other marketplaces primarily serve the Japanese domestic market, the competition for items on auction or for sale is less than in the states. It is a lot like the early days of eBay when real deals could be had. Like eBay, slight variations or errors in search terms often lead to items being available far below market value.

*CONS:* The signup, payment, and shipping process will seem convoluted if not confusing, at first. Buying watches sight unseen is scary. The buyer is responsible for domestic consumption tax and all shipping charges (including shipping from the seller to the proxy buyer). Returns are near-impossible and would cost the buyer the cost of shipping back to Japan. There are occasional translation errors and the buyer needs to learn some more odd translations that are done phonetically and can have multiple meanings (e.g. "redan" which means "redone" or "redial," yet it sometimes means the dial was cleaned up without any repainting). All the additional fees can make an item cost as much as it would new or on the gray market where the buyer would naturally have more peace-of-mind. Of the dozens of watches I have purchased from Japan through proxy buying services, I have had 3 lemons. Buy enough and you will get a lemon or two. I need to reiterate, buying watches sight unseen is scary—it always will be and it only increases with the amount of money being spent.

There are a lot more little details and cautions but feel free to message me if anyone is unclear about anything.

*Now, back to new and upcoming Seiko watches... *Oh wait, I do not know of any and someone more connected would certainly beat me to any scoop.


----------



## MKN

CydeWeys said:


> Sadly there just aren't many good options for auto chronos of reasonable sizes at the lower price ranges, unless you go with micros anyway. For example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vitesse 'Gulf' Automatic Chronograph
> 
> 
> Specifications Diameter : 40mm Lug to Lug Length: 48mm Thickness: 12.2mm without crystal Case: 316L SS with brushed and polished surfaces, 1200HV Hardened Coating Lug Width : 20mm Movement: La Joux Perret L100 Bi-compax with column wheel Water Resistance: 50m Crystal: 'Box' Shaped Sapphire with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zeloswatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starfighter Chronograph 'Aventurine'
> 
> 
> Aventurine glass dial with polished black ceramic bezel Specifications Diameter : 41mm Lug to Lug Length: 48mm Thickness: 11mm without crystal Case: 316L SS with brushed and polished surfaces Coating: 1200HV Hardened coating on case and bracelet Lug Width : 22mm Movement: ETA 2894 Elabore grade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zeloswatches.com


Guinand has heaps of good examples


----------



## coconutpolygon

valuewatchguy said:


> here is a nice video comparing the solar and auto chrono. The auto is chunky.... but really high quality from the closeups.


yeah it's a beautiful watch, I think I would pick it up if it were thinner and didn't have the prospex logo on it. it's a very pretty watch. shame it's so fat. If I were to get a chronograph I think I would either go with the longines heritage classic (the tuxedo dial), or a moonwatch.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

coconutpolygon said:


> yeah it's a beautiful watch, I think I would pick it up if it were thinner and didn't have the prospex logo on it. it's a very pretty watch. shame it's so fat. If I were to get a chronograph I think I would either go with the longines heritage classic (the tuxedo dial), or a moonwatch.


I already had a Longines Avigation BigEye which I preferred over the Heritage Tuxedo Chronograph in design, movement, and dimensions. It is also why the Seiko Speedtimer reinterpretations did not move me too strongly upon release. I think the newer petrol-blue dial titanium Longines BigEye is comparable in price to the Seiko chronographs, too.


----------



## coconutpolygon

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I already had a Longines Avigation BigEye which I preferred over the Heritage Tuxedo Chronograph in design, movement, and dimensions. It is also why the Seiko Speedtimer reinterpretations did not move me too strongly upon release. I think the newer petrol-blue dial titanium Longines BigEye is comparable in price to the Seiko chronographs, too.


how did I forget about the bigeye, I want that one too 😅. I like the black dial version a lot.


----------



## mconlonx

And also, there's a whole crew of people into watches, who are not into chronographs.


----------



## Tpp3975

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Obviously, I do not want to be responsible for anyone's bad experience or to hold my introduction of this to them against me. So, in risk of "blowing up the spot" for anyone already using them, here's the skinny. Proxy buying services buys items from Japan on your behalf and ships them to you.
> 
> *PROS:* A much larger selection of new and pre-owned watches sold in a market that does not necessarily buy pre-owned as much as in other regions. A favorable exchange rate can reduce the cost depending on the day. The condition of pre-owned watches are often better than outside of Japan for the price and the sellers are much more transparent, often stating the precison/accuracy of the watch and highlighting any damage. Proxy buying services like Buyee, FROM JAPAN, and Zenmarket frequently offer coupons and sales independent of the seller on Rakuten, Rakuma, Mercari, etc. Multiple orders can be stored at their warehouse for at least 30 days and some offer package consolidation to save on shipping costs. Buyee's package consolidation is the most conscientious, repacking to save weight and volume, whereas FROM JAPAN seems to just put all the original shipping boxes into a bigger box. Because Yahoo! Japan Auctions, Rakuten, and other marketplaces primarily serve the Japanese domestic market, the competition for items on auction or for sale is less than in the states. It is a lot like the early days of eBay when real deals could be had. Like eBay, slight variations or errors in search terms often lead to items being available far below market value.
> 
> *CONS:* The signup, payment, and shipping process will seem convoluted if not confusing, at first. Buying watches sight unseen is scary. The buyer is responsible for domestic consumption tax and all shipping charges (including shipping from the seller to the proxy buyer). Returns are near-impossible and would cost the buyer the cost of shipping back to Japan. There are occasional translation errors and the buyer needs to learn some more odd translations that are done phonetically and can have multiple meanings (e.g. "redan" which means "redone" or "redial," yet it sometimes means the dial was cleaned up without any repainting). All the additional fees can make an item cost as much as it would new or on the gray market where the buyer would naturally have more peace-of-mind. Of the dozens of watches I have purchased from Japan through proxy buying services, I have had 3 lemons. Buy enough and you will get a lemon or two. I need to reiterate, buying watches sight unseen is scary—it always will be and it only increases with the amount of money being spent.
> 
> There are a lot more little details and cautions but feel free to message me if anyone is unclear about anything.
> 
> *Now, back to new and upcoming Seiko watches... *Oh wait, I do not know of any and someone more connected would certainly beat me to any scoop.


Appreciate this. I’m looking at an SRQ039 for $2250 USD. Seems like a good buy. Only a couple hundred more than the micros charge for their chronos. Anyone able to talk me out of it? Lol.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Tpp3975 said:


> Appreciate this. I’m looking at an SRQ039 for $2250 USD. Seems like a good buy. Only a couple hundred more than the micros charge for their chronos. Anyone able to talk me out of it? Lol.


The Watch Purchasing Abstinence Club (WPAC) could be of assistance. Post a photo and why you want the watch and we can respectfully bash the watch in hopes of swaying you from the purchase:
The 2022 Watch Purchasing Abstinence Club (WPAC).


----------



## One-Seventy

mister-jl said:


> Sounds like that watch is long, tall, and handsome.


It's a thicccc boii too, as well as long, and... handsome


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

One-Seventy said:


> It's a thicccc boii too, as well as long, and... handsome


Hey, we all have "a type." 🤣


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tpp3975 said:


> Appreciate this. I’m looking at an SRQ039 for $2250 USD. Seems like a good buy. Only a couple hundred more than the micros charge for their chronos. Anyone able to talk me out of it? Lol.


This is the best i can do


----------



## MKN

valuewatchguy said:


> This is the best i can do
> 
> View attachment 16864113
> View attachment 16864115
> View attachment 16864116
> View attachment 16864117
> View attachment 16864118
> View attachment 16864119


I bet you could cut yourself on those lugs - they look sharp!


----------



## alex.au

valuewatchguy said:


> This is the best i can do
> 
> View attachment 16864113
> View attachment 16864115
> View attachment 16864116
> View attachment 16864117
> View attachment 16864118
> View attachment 16864119


the sharp case lines are 👌 they give the watch a better look


----------



## Watchyouloved

valuewatchguy said:


> This is the best i can do
> 
> View attachment 16864113
> View attachment 16864115
> View attachment 16864116
> View attachment 16864117
> View attachment 16864118
> View attachment 16864119


I have a planet ocean and it is thicker than this but doesn’t look this thick at all. Could be the bezel design but they really integrated the thickness well with that watch and it has an awesome 600mwr


----------



## valuewatchguy

alex.au said:


> the sharp case lines are 👌 they give the watch a better look


I know from past experience that a watch that uniformly thick tends to wear like a puck on my wrist and even with shorter lugs like on a tuna, I just dont like the puck feel on my wrist. And that Speedtimer is 120 grams ...... thats a heavy watch head and will feel topheavy with that design. If it works for @Tpp3975 that's awesome, it certainly looks quality. But i know the dimensions and weight will be unpleasant for me.


----------



## BRAUN XXIII

If you can take mm300, you should be able to take this too. It's definitely not as comfortable as other smaller watches but some people like the feel of existence.


----------



## chanchai122507




----------



## Biggles3

First teaser pic of the 16th Zimbe coming mid September, limited to 1000 pieces.


----------



## Plus 9Time

Seiko China announced four local limited edition models based on the series Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba. 
Each model is inspired by a character from the series and is a LE of 500 units.

SRPJ23K1 - Tanjiro Kamado
SRPJ24K1 - Zenitsu Agatsuma
SRPJ26K1 - Hashibira Inosuke
SRPJ28K1 - Kyōjurō Rengoku


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Plus 9Time said:


> Seiko China announced four local limited edition models based on the series Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba.
> Each model is inspired by a character from the series and is a LE of 500 units.
> 
> SRPJ23K1 - Tanjiro Kamado
> SRPJ24K1 - Zenitsu Agatsuma
> SRPJ26K1 - Hashibira Inosuke
> SRPJ28K1 - Kyōjurō Rengoku
> 
> View attachment 16866628
> 
> View attachment 16866629


Throw these in the rubbish bin!


----------



## Watchyouloved

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Throw these in the rubbish bin!


I’d say that to almost every model Seiko shared in here compared to some of my Omega’s but I don’t because I understand that some people don’t look at specs and care more for aesthetic which is (let’s be honest) most of what watches are since they’re basically jewelry at this point and they can all last beyond our lifetimes.

These are cool collectors pieces for people that love the show and that’s that. 

Are other watches better? Of course it’s a Seiko 5. Are other watches worth less and give you more? Of course there are so many other brands. Will other watches give you the collab and cool factor for the fans? Not a chance. So is it worth the money? Those fans would argue yes. So it’s cool, let the collectors have them, there’s only 500 of them and chances are you’ll never even see one in person! So pretend they don’t exist and don’t let them bother you lol


----------



## Watchyouloved

Biggles3 said:


> First teaser pic of the 16th Zimbe coming mid September, limited to 1000 pieces.
> View attachment 16866601


Is that orange or red? Kind of hard to tell.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Plus 9Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko China announced four local limited edition models based on the series Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba.
> Each model is inspired by a character from the series and is a LE of 500 units.
> 
> 
> 
> Throw these in the rubbish bin!
Click to expand...

Alternate solution: Do not buy any of them and hope fans of Demon Slayer and anime purchase them.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Watchyouloved said:


> I’d say that to almost every model Seiko shared in here compared to some of my Omega’s but I don’t because I understand that some people don’t look at specs and care more for aesthetic which is (let’s be honest) most of what watches are since they’re basically jewelry at this point and they can all last beyond our lifetimes.
> 
> These are cool collectors pieces for people that love the show and that’s that.
> 
> Are other watches better? Of course it’s a Seiko 5. Are other watches worth less and give you more? Of course there are so many other brands. Will other watches give you the collab and cool factor for the fans? Not a chance. So is it worth the money? Those fans would argue yes. So it’s cool, let the collectors have them, there’s only 500 of them and chances are you’ll never even see one in person! So pretend they don’t exist and don’t let them bother you lol


True! I mean I love street fighter 2, grew up on it, but wouldn't grab a watch about it. The Zimbe looks good though. I wonder if it's the smaller case..


----------



## krayzie

Tpp3975 said:


> Could you share the info on buying from Japan?


I use Buyee these days (they are actually Tenso which is one of the earliest proxy services from Japan, I also use Rakuten Global Express but not as much these days) and mainly buy off Mercari but usually older rare used or deadstock JDM items. The menus are all in English so no confusion there. But Japanese sellers these days ain't as honest as they once were long ago so you got to be very careful and have good judgement on the pictures and descriptions provided (I've had my fair share of hits and misses).

If buying a new watch it's better to buy from the tried and true trusted websites (back in the day it was pretty much just 3 places, I've only bought from Seiya over the years).


----------



## Biggles3

Watchyouloved said:


> Is that orange or red? Kind of hard to tell.


Orange I think, more pics should be released today.


----------



## countingseconds

MKN said:


> Not exactly a small watch though


Exactly, I can't wear small watches.


----------



## BRAUN XXIII

Plus 9Time said:


> Seiko China announced four local limited edition models based on the series Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba.
> Each model is inspired by a character from the series and is a LE of 500 units.
> 
> SRPJ23K1 - Tanjiro Kamado
> SRPJ24K1 - Zenitsu Agatsuma
> SRPJ26K1 - Hashibira Inosuke
> SRPJ28K1 - Kyōjurō Rengoku


Nice variety. Not sure why this anime is so popular but the watches are pretty nice especially the light blue one. Only seiko makes watches like these. Hope it will make some for saint seiya, dragonaball and slam dunk.


----------



## Plus 9Time

A trio of Presage models announced today with the SRPH93, SRPH95 (SARY215 JDM), and SSA453 (SARY213 JDM).


----------



## Plus 9Time

Two new Five Sports (non-LE) models have been announced with the SRPJ45 and SRPJ47.


----------



## Plus 9Time

The new SLA063 has a 8L35 calibre and is provided with both a bracelet and strap. This is a LE of 500 units.


----------



## Plus 9Time

The SSH117 GPS Astron was also officially announced.


----------



## seiguy

Biggles3 said:


> Orange I think, more pics should be released today.


Hello, do you have more information about it ?


----------



## Davekaye90

Plus 9Time said:


> The new SLA063 has a 8L35 calibre and is provided with both a bracelet and strap. This is a LE of 500 units.
> View attachment 16868570
> 
> View attachment 16868571


Interesting, curious to see how this will look IRL and what the dial texture will be. The SLA061 has a wave pattern that's very different than the first two Uemura models.


----------



## WYWY

Thailand and China gets all the funky colours...


----------



## Biggles3

Zimbe 16 is SRPJ55K and Limited to 1000 pieces, available in Thailand from Sep 15th, msrp is 26800baht.


----------



## MojoS

Biggles3 said:


> Zimbe 16 is SRPJ55K and Limited to 1000 pieces, available in Thailand from Sep 15th, msrp is 26800baht.
> View attachment 16868648
> 
> View attachment 16868647


thats a really fun colour way for the street tuna series. Can’t say I love the hefty ‘Zimbe’ premium though (although I’ve been suckered into a Zimbe before despite the price). Do you know what the name/theme for this one is? I don’t think the colour scheme is quite as crazy as the packaging implies!

thanks for showing this!


----------



## Biggles3

The Zimbe, unlike the Thai anniversary editions from different areas of Thailand, don't have a name/theme. They're all under same 'Zimbe Whale-Shark' umbrella.


----------



## valuewatchguy

zimbe 17


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## Tolmia

Plus 9Time said:


> The SSH117 GPS Astron was also officially announced.
> View attachment 16868585


I presume it has the same specs as the SSH113, SSH111, SSH109, SSH107... but I never liked the UTC and numbers on the bezel. I like this a lot more.

Can anyone confirm that it is in fact?
Titanium (super-hard coating)
Thickness:12.2mm 
Diameter:42.7mm 
Lug-to-lug:48.0mm


----------



## sblantipodi

King Sumo PADI is here


----------



## Plus 9Time

Tolmia said:


> I presume it has the same specs as the SSH113, SSH111, SSH109, SSH107... but I never liked the UTC and numbers on the bezel. I like this a lot more.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that it is in fact?
> Titanium (super-hard coating)
> Thickness:12.2mm
> Diameter:42.7mm
> Lug-to-lug:48.0mm


The SSH117 is super hard coated Ti but the size is actually 43.1 x 12.2 x 48mm. This is a different case to the SSH113 (look at the lug shape).
Official page - Seiko SSH117J1


----------



## YBL

Hi
How to tell the different between SBP/SBDC are there different markings on the case for the JDM models?
e.g SPB297/ SBDC165
Thx


----------



## alex.au

YBL said:


> Hi
> How to tell the different between SBP/SBDC are there different markings on the case for the JDM models?
> e.g SPB297/ SBDC165
> Thx


if I remember correctly sbdc is the name model in Japan and spb is for the american/west market. your spb297 and sbdc165 are made in Japan just labeled differently for certain markets.


----------



## YBL

alex.au said:


> if I remember correctly sbdc is the name model in Japan and spb is for the american/west market. your spb297 and sbdc165 are made in Japan just labeled differently for certain markets.


thx, so how to tell without the original tag? since both are marked with "Made in Japan"?


----------



## coconutpolygon

YBL said:


> thx, so how to tell without the original tag? since both are marked with "Made in Japan"?


I don't think there's any way to tell. they are the same watches, they just have a different name within Japan for some reason.


----------



## JDM_enthusiast

On the off chance that there are different dial markings, that would be reflected in the dial code. This was the case for dive watches in decades past, as well as mechanical movements within, as Seiko would put fewer jewels in overseas versions of its movements (to avoid tariffs), and that lower-spec caliber would have a different four-digit code as well (cf. the original Turtle). In the modern day, they’re basically identical apart from the catalog number used to refer to them.


----------



## keerola

Serial number might tell - on global LEs the lower numbers seem to be JDM.


----------



## theunsureavenger

I’ve ordered one of the j41 dials but only on the whim. I don’t think its a watch i would wear but maybe down the line i could sell it. Most off putting things are all the autographs… on the caseback and on the clasp. The watch itself looked better when I first saw it in the production shots but on Instagram etc looks a little off. Will decide when its in hand. If it arrives that is.


----------



## MrDisco99

YBL said:


> Hi
> How to tell the different between SBP/SBDC are there different markings on the case for the JDM models?
> e.g SPB297/ SBDC165
> Thx


They're the same watch made on the same production line. There's no need to distinguish between them. They just have different reference numbers for their destination markets.


----------



## Plus 9Time

Seiko introduced a few more models to the Astron line up. The black dialled SSH119 (SBXC119 JDM), and blue dialled SSH121 (SBXC121 JDM) with a black case and bracelet are both standard additions like the previously announced SSH117 (SBDX117 JDM). The purple dialled SSH123 (SBXC123 JDM) is a limited edition of 1500 units that celebrates the 10th Anniversary of the first GPS Astron. All models have titanium cases measuring 43.1 x 12.2 x 48mm, ceramic bezel inserts, and utilize the 5X53 GPS solar calibre. 










There were also some JDM only releases with the SBXY049 with silver dial, the SBXY051 with black and blue dial, and SBXY053 with grey dial and rose gold colored hands and markers. There is also the limited edition of 500 units for the SBXY055 with a purple dial and black case. All models utilize the 8B63 radio sync calibre (non-GPS), and have titanium cases measuring 42.7 x 11.4 x 48.5mm.


----------



## Davekaye90

Finished baby SumoMAS. They sure don't make 'em like this anymore.


----------



## ZASKAR36

Plus 9Time said:


> Seiko China announced four local limited edition models based on the series Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba.
> Each model is inspired by a character from the series and is a LE of 500 units.
> 
> SRPJ23K1 - Tanjiro Kamado
> SRPJ24K1 - Zenitsu Agatsuma
> SRPJ26K1 - Hashibira Inosuke
> SRPJ28K1 - Kyōjurō Rengoku
> 
> View attachment 16866628
> 
> View attachment 16866629


Funny. I've been watching more anime lately. I haven't watched anime since I was a kid in the 80s/90s, but my son has been getting me into it. I'm about to geek out so ignore me, if you're not a geek like me  I just finished season 1 of this anime and it feels like they went too literal with these designs and just based the designs on the costume/kimonos of the characters instead of their powers. And I don't get the vertical lines on the dial or the markings on the bezel. It's like the designers just wanted to add some patterns to their designs. Seems like a too literal approach their designers took. Most likely the designers didn't even take the time to watch the show. Shame, could've been way cooler.

SRPJ23K1 - Tanjiro Kamado - He's the main character. His abilities are water and fire, but no design patterns of a wave (How did Seiko of all brands miss a wave pattern). This model at minimum should've been a blue dial with some cool wave patter. Or they could've done a pepsi color scheme to signify water and fire...would've been so cool

SRPJ24K1 - Zenitsu Agatsuma - This characters abilities is Thunder/lightening. Yet no cool lightening pattern or even a lightening second hand? Should've been a blue dial with white markers or even a fume blue dial..that would've been amazing. Again, they just went with the character's costume color scheme..way too literal and boring IMO. The bird at the 4 is a nice touch though. FYI - Every "Demon Slayer" in the show gets a crow as a messenger they receive their missions/guidance from "Head Quarters" (Kinda like Harry Potter and the Owls). The crows actually talk. But this character is the comic relief so he got the little sparrow that shown on the dial.

SRPJ26K1 - Hashibira Inosuke - I haven't watched season 2 yet...but so far this character's abilitiy is more like animal type instincts and brute force. His most iconic visual imagery is the quirky bore mask he always has on. (Don't ask. I don't even get it. I chalk it up to quirky Japanese culture). It's odd though, the characters color scheme is mostly grey with brown tones. So not sure why they went with a blue dial. They could've gone with a grey dial with blue markers and maybe had the bezel marks in a gold/brown tone.

SRPJ28K1 - Kyōjurō Rengoku - This character is one of the "masters" for a lack of a better term. He's one of the higher ranked Demon Slayers, but isn't necessarily a main character like the above 3. So not sure why they made a 4th model for him. They should've made the 4th model Tanjiro's Sister, Nezuko. She's literally one of the main focal points in the show. She's turned into a Demon at the very beginning of the show and that is why Tanjiro starts his quest to become a Demon Slayer to find a cure for his sister. And his sister is special because she somehow maintains control of herself and doesn't go full Demon and fights to protect humans instead of eating them. Getting back to this character and this watch. Kyojuro's ability is fire, so they could've gone with a red dial with gilt markers and yellow flames pattern.

Here's a figurine of Nezuko...she's is a badazz in the show too. Fans would've been all over a Nezuko watch. BTW - The bamboo stick in her mouth is to prevent her from biting humans. (It's not a fetish thing you perverts LOL)










Lastly, would've been way cooler if they laser etched the characters icons that are at the 12 on the dial on the case back instead of doing a print of the image of the character themselves.

Ok..geek rant over. I'm gonna go watch Season 2 now . If you're even remotely interested in Anime, definitely worth a watch. The story is fantastic, characters super deep. And even the enemies have deep back stories. Highly entertaining.

And no I'm not gonna buy these as much as I like the anime. I'm saving for an SRPE93.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

ZASKAR36 said:


> Funny. I've been watching more anime lately. I haven't watched anime since I was a kid in the 80s/90s, but my son has been getting me into it. I'm about to geek out so ignore me, if you're not a geek like me  I just finished season 1 of this anime and it feels like they went too literal with these designs and just based the designs on the costume/kimonos of the characters instead of their powers. And I don't get the vertical lines on the dial or the markings on the bezel. It's like the designers just wanted to add some patterns to their designs. Seems like a too literal approach their designers took. Most likely the designers didn't even take the time to watch the show. Shame, could've been way cooler.
> 
> SRPJ23K1 - Tanjiro Kamado - This characters abilities are water and fire, but no design patterns of a wave (How did Seiko of all brands miss a wave pattern). This model at minimum should've been a blue dial with some cool wave patter. Or they could've done a pepsi color scheme to signify water and fire...would've been so cool
> 
> SRPJ24K1 - Zenitsu Agatsuma - This characters abilities is Thunder/lightening. Yet no cool lightening pattern or even a lightening second hand? Should've been a blue dial with white markers or even a fume blue dial..that would've been amazing. Again, they just went with the character's costume color scheme..way too literal and boring IMO. The bird at the 4 is a nice touch though. FYI - Every "Demon Slayer" in the show gets a crow as a messenger they receive their missions/guidance from "Head Quarters" (Kinda like Harry Potter and the Owls). The crows actually talk. But this character is the comic relief so he got the little sparrow that shown on the dial.
> 
> SRPJ26K1 - Hashibira Inosuke - I haven't watched season 2 yet...but so far this character's abilitiy is more like animal type instincts and brute force. His most iconic visual imagery is the quirky bore mask he always has on. (Don't ask. I don't even get it. I chalk it up to quirky Japanese culture). It's odd though, the characters color scheme is mostly grey with brown tones. So not sure why they this model got a blue dial. They could've gone with a grey dial with blue markers and maybe had the bezel marks in a gold/brown tone.
> 
> SRPJ28K1 - Kyōjurō Rengoku - This character is one of the "masters" for a lack of a better term. He's one of the highest ranked Demon Slayers, but isn't necessarily a main character like the above 3. So not sure why they made a 4th model for him. His abilities is fire. And Could've gone with a red dial with gilt markers and yellow flames pattern.
> 
> Lastly, would've been way cooler if they laser etched the characters icons that are at the 12 on the dial on the case back instead of doing a print of the image of the character themselves.
> 
> Ok..geek rant over. I'm gonna go watch Season 2 now


I get it. I work in the anime and manga industry and licensed products are incredibly difficult to produce due to convoluted contracts, international rights, possible exclusivity conflicts due to the fracturing of the license across different products and regions. I also think there is a tendency for Japanese companies to project the terms, rights, and protections of their domestic copyright and trademark laws onto their licensees and vendors outside of Japan (including manufacturing partners). Compound this with possible barriers in translation and legal language and the results are often "safe" decisions to appease as many of the involved parties as possible.


----------



## Watchyouloved

ZASKAR36 said:


> Funny. I've been watching more anime lately. I haven't watched anime since I was a kid in the 80s/90s, but my son has been getting me into it. I'm about to geek out so ignore me, if you're not a geek like me  I just finished season 1 of this anime and it feels like they went too literal with these designs and just based the designs on the costume/kimonos of the characters instead of their powers. And I don't get the vertical lines on the dial or the markings on the bezel. It's like the designers just wanted to add some patterns to their designs. Seems like a too literal approach their designers took. Most likely the designers didn't even take the time to watch the show. Shame, could've been way cooler.
> 
> SRPJ23K1 - Tanjiro Kamado - He's the main character. His abilities are water and fire, but no design patterns of a wave (How did Seiko of all brands miss a wave pattern). This model at minimum should've been a blue dial with some cool wave patter. Or they could've done a pepsi color scheme to signify water and fire...would've been so cool
> 
> SRPJ24K1 - Zenitsu Agatsuma - This characters abilities is Thunder/lightening. Yet no cool lightening pattern or even a lightening second hand? Should've been a blue dial with white markers or even a fume blue dial..that would've been amazing. Again, they just went with the character's costume color scheme..way too literal and boring IMO. The bird at the 4 is a nice touch though. FYI - Every "Demon Slayer" in the show gets a crow as a messenger they receive their missions/guidance from "Head Quarters" (Kinda like Harry Potter and the Owls). The crows actually talk. But this character is the comic relief so he got the little sparrow that shown on the dial.
> 
> SRPJ26K1 - Hashibira Inosuke - I haven't watched season 2 yet...but so far this character's abilitiy is more like animal type instincts and brute force. His most iconic visual imagery is the quirky bore mask he always has on. (Don't ask. I don't even get it. I chalk it up to quirky Japanese culture). It's odd though, the characters color scheme is mostly grey with brown tones. So not sure why they went with a blue dial. They could've gone with a grey dial with blue markers and maybe had the bezel marks in a gold/brown tone.
> 
> SRPJ28K1 - Kyōjurō Rengoku - This character is one of the "masters" for a lack of a better term. He's one of the higher ranked Demon Slayers, but isn't necessarily a main character like the above 3. So not sure why they made a 4th model for him. They should've made the 4th model Tanjiro's Sister, Nezuko. She's literally one of the main focal points in the show. She's turned into a Demon at the very beginning of the show and that is why Tanjiro starts his quest to become a Demon Slayer to find a cure for his sister. And his sister is special because she somehow maintains control of herself and doesn't go full Demon and fights to protect humans instead of eating them. Getting back to this character and this watch. Kyojuro's ability is fire, so they could've gone with a red dial with gilt markers and yellow flames pattern.
> 
> Here's a figurine of Nezuko...she's is a badazz in the show too. Fans would've been all over a Nezuko watch. BTW - The bamboo stick in her mouth is to prevent her from biting humans. (It's not a fetish thing you perverts LOL)
> View attachment 16885871
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, would've been way cooler if they laser etched the characters icons that are at the 12 on the dial on the case back instead of doing a print of the image of the character themselves.
> 
> Ok..geek rant over. I'm gonna go watch Season 2 now . If you're even remotely interested in Anime, definitely worth a watch. The story is fantastic, characters super deep. And even the enemies have deep back stories. Highly entertaining.
> 
> And no I'm not gonna buy these as much as I like the anime. I'm saving for an SRPE93.


Excellent write up! I 100% agree with you. The JoJo’s bizarre adventure and Naruto were best represented with incredible detail with little Easter eggs all over them and came in really presentation boxes! Everything made so much sense with those and they put some much (well it seems like) developmental costs into them.

P.S. season 2 of demon slayer is phenomenal. Way better than season 1. Let me just say I almost stopped watching the show because of season 1 as in I didn’t enjoy it at all until the end then season 2 just blew me away and it’s one of my favorite shows now!


----------



## ZASKAR36

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I get it. I work in the anime and manga industry and licensed products are incredibly difficult to produce due to convoluted contracts, international rights, possible exclusivity conflicts due to the fracturing of the license across different products and regions. I also think there is a tendency for Japanese companies to project the terms, rights, and protections of their domestic copyright and trademark laws onto their licensees and vendors outside of Japan (including manufacturing partners). Compound this with possible barriers in translation and legal language and the results are often "safe" decisions to appease as many of the involved parties as possible.


Oh Way cool. I used to work in the video game industry in a previous life and worked on a lot of licensed titles. So yeh, I get what you're saying.

Licensors can be super picky and conservative when it comes to their brands. I can see it being pretty tricky for a watch company like Seiko to put out something that both pleased the fans and the licensor. Would've required 2 "Unicorns." One working at Seiko and the other at the licensor to get buy in from everyone on both sides for an out of the box approach. And by unicorns I mean, persons that were not only watch nerds but a manga/anime fans or at least a fan of the show. I can't imagine there's too many people that are both mechanical watch nerds, who are also manga/anime fans in existence that happen to be working in the right positions at both companies. I guess we can dream though. LOL


----------



## ZASKAR36

Watchyouloved said:


> Excellent write up! I 100% agree with you. The JoJo’s bizarre adventure and Naruto were best represented with incredible detail with little Easter eggs all over them and came in really presentation boxes! Everything made so much sense with those and they put some much (well it seems like) developmental costs into them.
> 
> P.S. season 2 of demon slayer is phenomenal. Way better than season 1. Let me just say I almost stopped watching the show because of season 1 as in I didn’t enjoy it at all until the end then season 2 just blew me away and it’s one of my favorite shows now!


Ok..now I really have to go watch Season 2, because I really liked Season 1.

I just looked at the Naruto Seikos...you're totally right. Way cleaner designs.


----------



## bald_eagle_12

chanchai122507 said:


> View attachment 16866547
> View attachment 16866547


What is this?? I need one!


----------



## starwasp

A picture of a new Seiko watch: the new black edition Willard: SLA061. On a Christopher Ward strap.


----------



## valuewatchguy

bald_eagle_12 said:


> What is this?? I need one!



That is the SRQ035









SRQ035J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## sblantipodi

Can't understand how Seiko can sell a watch rated for -15/+25 a day at 3000+ USD.


----------



## 6L35

| Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko es una de las pocas manufacturas de relojes totalmente integradas en el mundo. Hacemos desde investigación, desarrollo y fabricación de nuestros propios movimientos utilizando tecnología en punta.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## old45

Have these Resin Seiko 5s been posted yet? I've never heard of them and can't find them mentioned anywhere else from Google. There are 5 models on The Australian site Star Buy. They are also a different size - 39mm/12.4mm


















Seiko 5 Sports SRPG79K


Seiko 5 Sports Automatic Mens Watch SRPG79 SRPG79K SRPG79K1. Resin Case.




starbuy.com.au


----------



## Saswatch

old45 said:


> Have these Resin Seiko 5s been posted yet? I've never heard of them and can't find them mentioned anywhere else from Google. There are 5 models on The Australian site Star Buy. They are also a different size - 39mm/12.4mm
> 
> View attachment 16891505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko 5 Sports SRPG79K
> 
> 
> Seiko 5 Sports Automatic Mens Watch SRPG79 SRPG79K SRPG79K1. Resin Case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starbuy.com.au


I was mentioned a 100 pages ago. Wasn’t this an Asia only model 36 or 38mm automatic. Forgot all about it.


----------



## Shining

6L35 said:


> View attachment 16890082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> | Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko es una de las pocas manufacturas de relojes totalmente integradas en el mundo. Hacemos desde investigación, desarrollo y fabricación de nuestros propios movimientos utilizando tecnología en punta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com


Will this have a non limited reedition with metal strap three month later ?


----------



## MtnClymbr

I didn’t realize the ssc909 (Ice Blue Solar Speedtimer) was now available. Seems people aren’t as into it as I thought they would have been? With the way the black and white panda sold, I had thought the ice blue version woulda been scooped up pretty fast by people, especially since it’s limited edition.


----------



## noenmon

Shining said:


> Will this have a non limited reedition with metal strap three month later ?


Probably. And the same people who bought the spb199, will buy this one.


----------



## krayzie

sblantipodi said:


> Can't understand how Seiko can sell a watch rated for -15/+25 a day at 3000+ USD.


Probably because they realized there are a number of Chinese owned and designed brands masquerading as genuine Swiss watches that can sell for similar money with no specs.

You would typically see these "Swiss" brands at Asian trade shows such as the Hong Kong Watch & Clock Fair. This is also where a lot of these micro brands source their OEMs.

As a random example for less than $3k you can have this instead:










Only the ones that notice the similarity between new Seiko dials and the ceiling decor at the dim sum place might know who this guy even is. 

Now how much is that Seiko again?


----------



## Mmpaste

MtnClymbr said:


> I didn’t realize the ssc909 (Ice Blue Solar Speedtimer) was now available. Seems people aren’t as into it as I thought they would have been? With the way the black and white panda sold, I had thought the ice blue version woulda been scooped up pretty fast by people, especially since it’s limited edition.


I've been holding off from the ssc models primarily because I can't decide which one. Then the ice blue popped up and I was sold- in my imagination. Renders looked good and studio shots looked good but then IRL photos showed too much how the silver hands disappeared over the dial color at certain angles. I do, however, love the bracelet and im usually not a two tone person. Sadly, as a whole, this gets put in the same group as the rest; still can't decide.


----------



## Shining

noenmon said:


> Probably. And the same people who bought the spb199, will buy this one.


I bought the SPB199 obviously before we heard of the 197. I won't buy this one. 
When I have bought my ginza alpinist last year I was afraid that seiko might do it again.
They could/can do it again on any watch...


----------



## One-Seventy

noenmon said:


> Probably. And the same people who bought the spb199, will buy this one.


Ha 

Perhaps this time, the flippers who bought the other one for kill profits will worry about getting burned, and go off and find something else. Happy with that. 

Meanwhile those who like this one will buy it.


----------



## valuewatchguy

MtnClymbr said:


> I didn’t realize the ssc909 (Ice Blue Solar Speedtimer) was now available. Seems people aren’t as into it as I thought they would have been? With the way the black and white panda sold, I had thought the ice blue version woulda been scooped up pretty fast by people, especially since it’s limited edition.


I think it’s partly 2 things that have brushed it under the radar ….

1. It looks a lot like another Quartz watch already released by seiko ….. at a far lower price










SBTR027

2.
The bracelet on the SSC is very marmite


----------



## fillerbunny

valuewatchguy said:


> 1. It looks a lot like another Quartz watch already released by seiko ….. at a far lower price
> 
> SBTR027


And if you want an ice blue dial and a 12-hour register, there's the SBTR029.


----------



## Xhantos

ModsHereSuck said:


> As long as silly people buy...


Because, people who agree with you are intelligent, rational people, people who don't agree with your purchasing criteria are silly, stupid people.

As long as someone's happy with their purchase, that should be considered totally fine, IMHO. (Actually I would envy them).


----------



## One-Seventy

ModsHereSuck said:


> As long as silly people buy, Seiko will keep selling. How many people here drool over watches with obvious engineering flaws _cough*mm300*cough_?


Check out the Tudor GMT threads.


----------



## depwnz

sblantipodi said:


> Can't understand how Seiko can sell a watch rated for -15/+25 a day at 3000+ USD.


I personally can live with that but whats the wearability of something 15mm thick?


----------



## starwasp

depwnz said:


> I personally can live with that but whats the wearability of something 15mm thick?


FWIW, I bought an MM300 after flirting with the MM200's, and realising that the most important measurement for me is lug-lug, not the height of the watch. The case shape of the Seiko's avoid that slab-side feeling you get when you look at a Blackbay, and therefore it is surprisingly wearable. Not sure I would choose the MM300 whilst wearing a suit and tie, but formality is dead following the pandemic and it is a divers watch after all!


----------



## One-Seventy

depwnz said:


> I personally can live with that but whats the wearability of something 15mm thick?


Check out the Tudor Black Bay threads.


----------



## Davekaye90

Some IRL shots of the SLA063 from Monochrome's hands on. If this had no date window I'm not sure I could resist.


----------



## bibbibart

coconutpolygon said:


> they're not released yet so probably just waiting for the site to update properly. they're on pre-order in the uk.. I might get the orange and teal one.


Has anyone seen either SRPJ41K1 or SRPJ43K1 as still available? Couldn't land my hands on any of these and they seem to be sold out, sort of like everywhere...


----------



## coconutpolygon

bibbibart said:


> Has anyone seen either SRPJ41K1 or SRPJ43K1 as still available? Couldn't land my hands on any of these and they seem to be sold out, sort of like everywhere...


yeah I can't seem to find them anywhere, apart from chrono24 etc of course


----------



## Plus 9Time

In a collaboration with Norwegian outdoor brand Helly Hansen the new SBDC181 is a limited edition of 500 units. 

It has the Helly Hansen logo on the dial, crown, and packaging made from recycled materials.


----------



## bibbibart

Plus 9Time said:


> In a collaboration with Norwegian outdoor brand Helly Hansen the new SBDC181 is a limited edition of 500 units.
> 
> It has the Helly Hansen logo on the dial, crown, and packaging made from recycled materials.
> View attachment 16896733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16896731
> 
> View attachment 16896735


Thanks Anthony. Is this a JDM LE and is this jacket part of the set?


----------



## One-Seventy

Looks like the Alpinist "Rock Face" (SPB355) is still available for pre-order from a bunch of the usual Seiko dealers in the UK. This suggests - so far - that these slots haven't all been hoovered up by the scalpers and flip-artists, leaving it available for people who actually want to buy it and wear it.










I like the two strap options, both with deployants. Even if this came out with a regular bracelet at a lower price point, I'd still prefer it on the straps.


----------



## Plus 9Time

bibbibart said:


> Thanks Anthony. Is this a JDM LE and is this jacket part of the set?


Yes, it is a JDM model and has a list price of 165,000円. It does not come with a jacket.

The colorway inspiration comes from the HH Tactician GORE-TEX Race Jacket (HH12050), the retail price on the jacket is around 69,300円, so not something that is provided as a gift with purchase.


----------



## thesharkman

Plus 9Time said:


> In a collaboration with Norwegian outdoor brand Helly Hansen the new SBDC181 is a limited edition of 500 units.
> 
> It has the Helly Hansen logo on the dial, crown, and packaging made from recycled materials.
> View attachment 16896733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16896731
> 
> View attachment 16896735


damn, I wish that I didn't see this one. I've held off on buying any of the pvd colored versions, but like this one a lot. Anyone have a suggestion where to look to buy one?

<* shark >>><


----------



## ckamp

I refuse to buy any of these until they apply a damn seiko logo... they did it for the GMT!


----------



## AlvaroVitali

*Yūsha Ō Gaogaigar* 25th anniversary*:*









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 23


Mmmmm dovrei vederlo nutro dei dubbi Limited di 500 esemplari in collaborazione con lo storico marchio di abbigliamento Helly Hansen. I colori scelti derivano dalla giacca tecnica da vela




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## VincentG

Plus 9Time said:


> In a collaboration with Norwegian outdoor brand Helly Hansen the new SBDC181 is a limited edition of 500 units.
> 
> It has the Helly Hansen logo on the dial, crown, and packaging made from recycled materials.
> View attachment 16896733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16896731
> 
> View attachment 16896735


The best foul weather gear, bar none, I have ever owned was Helly Hansen, so much more comfortable than Line 7. Nice colab!


----------



## theunsureavenger

Does anybody know which models of these we will be getting in Europe? As the limited editions are so hard to find in stock I’m looking at one of these. But wanted the Japanese date wheel. Not so sure that’ll be the case after finding different versions online.


----------



## Degr8n8

Plus 9Time said:


> In a collaboration with Norwegian outdoor brand Helly Hansen the new SBDC181 is a limited edition of 500 units.
> 
> It has the Helly Hansen logo on the dial, crown, and packaging made from recycled materials.
> View attachment 16896733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16896731
> 
> View attachment 16896735


At first glance, I was all like “yay, no ugly prospex X logo”. Then my eyes move up to see that they moved just under the Seiko name.


----------



## VincentG

Degr8n8 said:


> At first glance, I was all like “yay, no ugly prospex X logo”. Then my eyes move up to see that they moved just under the Seiko name.


I think it looks best in that location, this is, so far, my fav Prospex dial architecture;


----------



## valuewatchguy

Here are a few new dials that I have not seen the actual complete watch of yet….:


----------



## valuewatchguy

Also this









6012watches on Instagram: "SRPJ45 & 47 dial. Although by plastic, the sunburst texture is still awesome! 👉 More dials at: 6012watches.com 👆 And follow me for latest stock, thank you! #seikomod #seikomods #seikomoddiscovery #seikomodder #seiko5sports #seiko5kx #seikocustom #skxmods #seikodial #seikoparts #seikomania #watchmodders #nh36 #4r36 #6012watches"


6012watches shared a post on Instagram: "SRPJ45 & 47 dial. Although by plastic, the sunburst texture is still awesome! 👉 More dials at: 6012watches.com 👆 And follow me for latest stock, thank you! #seikomod #seikomods #seikomoddiscovery #seikomodder #seiko5sports #seiko5kx #seikocustom #skxmods...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Shark-sandwich

valuewatchguy said:


> Here are a few new dials that I have not seen the actual complete watch of yet….:
> 
> View attachment 16903397
> 
> View attachment 16903399
> 
> View attachment 16903398


Love that bamboo green


----------



## Tanker G1

The SCUBA dial models continue to be the pinnacle of the Shogun line. It's been downhill ever since these IMO.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tanker G1 said:


> The SCUBA dial models continue to be the pinnacle of the Shogun line. It's been downhill ever since these IMO.
> View attachment 16903515
> View attachment 16903516



I've grown to like my white SPB191 quite a bit. It feels like a different watch than the original shogun but much of the same goodness is still there on comfort and sizing. The white dial is a welcome addition to the traditional black and orange...... and the lume is actually still the good stuff. I was skeptical when I picked it up on trade but its lasted in my flipper hands way longer than expected. 

I think of it as an modernization of the design instead of an just an update. It still has a GS diver feel on the wrist (in terms of wrist presence and overall sense of design to me) and that can't be said of any other seiko diver thatI have owned.


----------



## Saswatch

valuewatchguy said:


> I've grown to like my white SPB191 quite a bit. It feels like a different watch than the original shogun but much of the same goodness is still there on comfort and sizing. The white dial is a welcome addition to the traditional black and orange...... and the lume is actually still the good stuff. I was skeptical when I picked it up on trade but its lasted in my flipper hands way longer than expected.
> 
> I think of it as an modernization of the design instead of an just an update. It still has a GS diver feel on the wrist (in terms of wrist presence and overall sense of design to me) and that can't be said of any other seiko diver thatI have owned.
> 
> View attachment 16903811


The handset is immensely better on the newer models.


----------



## Tanker G1

valuewatchguy said:


> I've grown to like my white SPB191 quite a bit. It feels like a different watch than the original shogun but much of the same goodness is still there on comfort and sizing. The white dial is a welcome addition to the traditional black and orange...... and the lume is actually still the good stuff. I was skeptical when I picked it up on trade but its lasted in my flipper hands way longer than expected.
> 
> I think of it as an modernization of the design instead of an just an update. It still has a GS diver feel on the wrist (in terms of wrist presence and overall sense of design to me) and that can't be said of any other seiko diver thatI have owned.
> 
> View attachment 16903811


The white one is good looking. At the risk of playing Seiko Complaint Bingo, my issue is the price for what you get. $1,350 is more than a bit much for a 6R powered diver without bracelet. I speak from experience as I have the red Zimbe Shogun and it runs like a turd. It's easily my worst performing 6R in the dozen or so I have.


----------



## valuewatchguy

yeah can't argue with you there on the price. Thankfully my trade equivilant was a better bargain. And so far i have been about avg (for seiko) performance on my 6R35. The 6R35 is generally becoming considered a turd movement unfortunately.


----------



## Davekaye90

valuewatchguy said:


> Here are a few new dials that I have not seen the actual complete watch of yet….:
> 
> View attachment 16903397
> 
> View attachment 16903399
> 
> View attachment 16903398


Still not a fan of the redesign, but interesting to see Seiko do _anything _with the Shogun. The last generation got two Zimbe models over its entire run, and that was it.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> Still not a fan of the redesign, but interesting to see Seiko do _anything _with the Shogun. The last generation got two Zimbe models over its entire run, and that was it.


just an opinion but I think the Shogun is the best wearing seiko diver if you have the wrist for the L2L. Its certainly a bit of a sleeper model these days. Seiko seems to be more interested in the vintage reissue variations. The Shogun, Sumo, and Monster are the only modern automatic seiko divers i think? We have had plenty of monsters, it would be good to see some more shoguns and Sumo. A Titanium Sumo might be a shogun killer though. 

Have a good weekend Seiko Fanatics!


----------



## schumway

valuewatchguy said:


> The Shogun, Sumo, and Monster are the only modern automatic seiko divers i think?


Samurai as well. (Arguably the Mini-Turtle also.)


----------



## mi6_

100%. All Seiko cares about is pumping out reissues and the subsequent special editions/limited editions at almost double the price they should be selling for. Would be nice if they were actually creating some new diver designs not just reissues from their history. I’d love the Seiko Transocean to come back in a much smaller more wearable 41mm size.

I bought a mini-turtle SBDY085 for only $450 CAD from Japan a few weeks ago. My blue Seiko SRPC39 I got 3 years ago was about $625 CAD MSRP (I think I got for 20% off from my AD), so this updated version was a no brainer at that price. Wanted to grab a second mini-turtle before they disappear. This is such an underappreciated model with so much Seiko DNA. Other than missing a sapphire crystal and the longer power reserve it’s every bit as good of a watch (probably better design wise in my opinion) than the new slim turtles. The mini-turtle has a nice brushed and polished case while the slim turtle is only brushed.










Anyhow, I’m really regretting letting go of my SKX009. What was I thinking flipping it? So sad that all the good value Seiko divers are gone. They have nice designs, but the Swiss competition offers better specs (ceramic bezels), far superior movements (longer power reserve and very accurate) and are a better value. I own 4 ETA Powermatic 80s in 2 different versions (23 jewel and 25 jewel) and not one is worse than 10 spd. My 6R15 and 6R35 are all over the map in terms of accuracy. SKX and older Monsters were the last days of good valued Seiko divers. I remember thinking I was crazy paying $500 USD for a 3rd Gen monster 5 years ago. Seems like a steal now compared to current Seiko prices. Still feel like I got hosed getting the SPB143 (even at a 25% discount from an AD).



















Their best value divers to me right now are the King Samurai, King Turtle and King Sumo. Unfortunately they’re all way too big for me at 44-45mm. I was just at 2 separate Seiko dealers this past week to look at the white King Samurai and both store’s models had horrible misaligned chapter rings (off by a minute at the 12 o’clock). At this point I’d rather pay a few hundred dollars less to get a 4R movement than a 6R as neither are particularly great movements. 

I must admit I really like my SNE585 and SNE573. Probably will break down and buy the SNE583 (green variant) when I can find it in Canada. Nice to have an accurate Seiko thanks to the solar quartz caliber. Maybe I’m just a grumpy old man but I really miss Seiko over delivering on what you got for the price. Now it just feels like you’re getting ripped off. They’re really no better or worse than anyone else in the watch game nowadays….


----------



## valuewatchguy

schumway said:


> Samurai as well. (Arguably the Mini-Turtle also.)


Noted!


----------



## valuewatchguy

mi6_ said:


> 100%. All Seiko cares about is pumping out reissues and the subsequent special editions/limited editions at almost double the price they should be selling for. Would be nice if they were actually creating some new diver designs not just reissues from their history. I’d love the Seiko Transocean to come back in a much smaller more wearable 41mm size.
> 
> I bought a mini-turtle SBDY085 for only $450 CAD from Japan a few weeks ago. My blue Seiko SRPC39 I got 3 years ago was about $625 CAD MSRP (I think I got for 20% off from my AD), so this updated version was a no brainer at that price. Wanted to grab a second mini-turtle before they disappear. This is such an underappreciated model with so much Seiko DNA. Other than missing a sapphire crystal and the longer power reserve it’s every bit as good of a watch (probably better design wise in my opinion) than the new slim turtles. The mini-turtle has a nice brushed and polished case while the slim turtle is only brushed.
> 
> View attachment 16905072
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I’m really regretting letting go of my SKX009. What was I thinking flipping it? So sad that all the good value Seiko divers are gone. They have nice designs, but the Swiss competition offers better specs (ceramic bezels), far superior movements (longer power reserve and very accurate) and are a better value. I own 4 ETA Powermatic 80s in 2 different versions (23 jewel and 25 jewel) and not one is worse than 10 spd. My 6R15 and 6R35 are all over the map in terms of accuracy. SKX and older Monsters were the last days of good valued Seiko divers. I remember thinking I was crazy paying $500 USD for a 3rd Gen monster 5 years ago. Seems like a steal now compared to current Seiko prices. Still feel like I got hosed getting the SPB143 (even at a 25% discount from an AD).
> 
> View attachment 16905077
> 
> 
> View attachment 16905079
> 
> 
> Their best value divers to me right now are the King Samurai, King Turtle and King Sumo. Unfortunately they’re all way too big for me at 44-45mm. I was just at 2 separate Seiko dealers this past week to look at the white King Samurai and both store’s models had horrible misaligned chapter rings (off by a minute at the 12 o’clock). At this point I’d rather pay a few hundred dollars less to get a 4R movement than a 6R as neither are particularly great movements.
> 
> I must admit I really like my SNE585 and SNE573. Probably will break down and buy the SNE583 (green variant) when I can find it in Canada. Nice to have an accurate Seiko thanks to the solar quartz caliber. Maybe I’m just a grumpy old man but I really miss Seiko over delivering on what you got for the price. Now it just feels like you’re getting ripped off. They’re really no better or worse than anyone else in the watch game nowadays….
> 
> View attachment 16905081
> 
> 
> View attachment 16905082



Thanks for all the opinions and great pics. I agree with most of your comments. As an owner of the newly released Citizen Challenge Diver it reminded me of the old days with Seiko. I had someone ask me today to help them pick between that and the new Willard. ...... wasnt a terribly hard choice if you like Titanium


----------



## Saswatch

mi6_ said:


> 100%. All Seiko cares about is pumping out reissues and the subsequent special editions/limited editions at almost double the price they should be selling for. Would be nice if they were actually creating some new diver designs not just reissues from their history. I’d love the Seiko Transocean to come back in a much smaller more wearable 41mm size.
> 
> I bought a mini-turtle SBDY085 for only $450 CAD from Japan a few weeks ago. My blue Seiko SRPC39 I got 3 years ago was about $625 CAD MSRP (I think I got for 20% off from my AD), so this updated version was a no brainer at that price. Wanted to grab a second mini-turtle before they disappear. This is such an underappreciated model with so much Seiko DNA. Other than missing a sapphire crystal and the longer power reserve it’s every bit as good of a watch (probably better design wise in my opinion) than the new slim turtles. The mini-turtle has a nice brushed and polished case while the slim turtle is only brushed.
> 
> View attachment 16905072
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I’m really regretting letting go of my SKX009. What was I thinking flipping it? So sad that all the good value Seiko divers are gone. They have nice designs, but the Swiss competition offers better specs (ceramic bezels), far superior movements (longer power reserve and very accurate) and are a better value. I own 4 ETA Powermatic 80s in 2 different versions (23 jewel and 25 jewel) and not one is worse than 10 spd. My 6R15 and 6R35 are all over the map in terms of accuracy. SKX and older Monsters were the last days of good valued Seiko divers. I remember thinking I was crazy paying $500 USD for a 3rd Gen monster 5 years ago. Seems like a steal now compared to current Seiko prices. Still feel like I got hosed getting the SPB143 (even at a 25% discount from an AD).
> 
> View attachment 16905077


I skimmed through your opinions but 3 things:

1. There aren’t many manufacturers with the breadth of dive watch styles like Seiko. People forget but they also carry a variety of non-dive watches that aren’t borrowing from the past.

2. You can claim the Mini Turtle is under appreciated but for me, it’s overly bland to put it politely.

3. Ignore the MSRP and you can find Monsters at $300 and sometimes under that brand new. Gen 3 had the best movement and Gen 2 had the best dial/chapter ring design. Gen 4 is all grown up with fitted end links and a bezel that seems better thought out. Even the final link to the clasp has been altered nicely.


----------



## Davekaye90

valuewatchguy said:


> just an opinion but I think the Shogun is the best wearing seiko diver if you have the wrist for the L2L. Its certainly a bit of a sleeper model these days. Seiko seems to be more interested in the vintage reissue variations. The Shogun, Sumo, and Monster are the only modern automatic seiko divers i think? We have had plenty of monsters, it would be good to see some more shoguns and Sumo. A Titanium Sumo might be a shogun killer though.
> 
> Have a good weekend Seiko Fanatics!


FWIW, there are probably at least ten Sumo variants for every one Shogun. Seiko historically has really neglected that watch, that's why I was surprised to see new dial colors at all. I figured they'd probably launch the initial black and white dials, and then do nothing. Maybe another Zimbe model like three years from now or something. 

Samurai is a modern design as well, it's not a historical reference of anything from the '60s. Shogun isn't any wider than Sammy, but it's just way too long. I also think the updated dial design is extremely blah.


----------



## Davekaye90

mi6_ said:


> 100%. All Seiko cares about is pumping out reissues and the subsequent special editions/limited editions at almost double the price they should be selling for. Would be nice if they were actually creating some new diver designs not just reissues from their history. I’d love the Seiko Transocean to come back in a much smaller more wearable 41mm size.
> 
> I bought a mini-turtle SBDY085 for only $450 CAD from Japan a few weeks ago. My blue Seiko SRPC39 I got 3 years ago was about $625 CAD MSRP (I think I got for 20% off from my AD), so this updated version was a no brainer at that price. Wanted to grab a second mini-turtle before they disappear. This is such an underappreciated model with so much Seiko DNA. Other than missing a sapphire crystal and the longer power reserve it’s every bit as good of a watch (probably better design wise in my opinion) than the new slim turtles. The mini-turtle has a nice brushed and polished case while the slim turtle is only brushed.
> 
> View attachment 16905072
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I’m really regretting letting go of my SKX009. What was I thinking flipping it? So sad that all the good value Seiko divers are gone. They have nice designs, but the Swiss competition offers better specs (ceramic bezels), far superior movements (longer power reserve and very accurate) and are a better value. I own 4 ETA Powermatic 80s in 2 different versions (23 jewel and 25 jewel) and not one is worse than 10 spd. My 6R15 and 6R35 are all over the map in terms of accuracy. SKX and older Monsters were the last days of good valued Seiko divers. I remember thinking I was crazy paying $500 USD for a 3rd Gen monster 5 years ago. Seems like a steal now compared to current Seiko prices. Still feel like I got hosed getting the SPB143 (even at a 25% discount from an AD).
> 
> View attachment 16905077
> 
> 
> View attachment 16905079
> 
> 
> Their best value divers to me right now are the King Samurai, King Turtle and King Sumo. Unfortunately they’re all way too big for me at 44-45mm. I was just at 2 separate Seiko dealers this past week to look at the white King Samurai and both store’s models had horrible misaligned chapter rings (off by a minute at the 12 o’clock). At this point I’d rather pay a few hundred dollars less to get a 4R movement than a 6R as neither are particularly great movements.
> 
> I must admit I really like my SNE585 and SNE573. Probably will break down and buy the SNE583 (green variant) when I can find it in Canada. Nice to have an accurate Seiko thanks to the solar quartz caliber. Maybe I’m just a grumpy old man but I really miss Seiko over delivering on what you got for the price. Now it just feels like you’re getting ripped off. They’re really no better or worse than anyone else in the watch game nowadays….
> 
> View attachment 16905081
> 
> 
> View attachment 16905082


The SKX is _highly _overrated. I had one, it's stubby and awkward looking, the crown wobbles all over the place when it's pulled out, and it's a giant PITA to get it to position one and not all the way out to time set position because the crown action is such absolute crap on that watch. Sometimes it would take me like four or five tries to get it to the date set position. Do not miss my SKX one bit. 

I do think current MSRPs on Seiko divers are too high, but 63MAS and MM200R models are now often under $800 used, and I think they are solid buys at that price. With Diashield you'll often see used ones come up that look basically brand new, something you're much less likely to see from a comparably priced Swiss diver. 

I got bored with my 63MAS, but I _love _the MM200R. The finishing on the MM200R case in my opinion easily competes with my Oris D65, and trounces anything Zodiac has. I think on balance it's better than Chris Ward and Squale cases as well, though the designs are very different so it's a little bit apples/oranges. 

The best thing about the MM200R though, and why I'm eventually going to have *four *of the things - you can _make _them. You get the case, a dial you want, hands you want, and an NH35, and you've got a watch. You can also buy the bracelet if you want that too. Even factoring in the cost of having somebody else build the watch, the cost is still _half _new MSRP. Though I will admit if you want the bracelet, and you want one of the factory designs, you're better off just buying a used one. At $800ish used, there's no real savings to building one.


----------



## WYWY

I'm looking to see if Seiko will revive the landmaster...

I'll also like to see more high-quality quartz in the usual watches. A high-quality 7C-like movement - no complaints about magnetism, accuracy, shock resilience. 5-year battery life, serviceable, easy to maintain. No design limitations from having to keep the dial translucent for solar.


----------



## bxtime

The MM200 is a great case design


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> The SKX is _highly _overrated. I had one, it's stubby and awkward looking, the crown wobbles all over the place when it's pulled out, and it's a giant PITA to get it to position one and not all the way out to time set position because the crown action is such absolute crap on that watch. Sometimes it would take me like four or five tries to get it to the date set position. Do not miss my SKX one bit.
> 
> I do think current MSRPs on Seiko divers are too high, but 63MAS and MM200R models are now often under $800 used, and I think they are solid buys at that price. With Diashield you'll often see used ones come up that look basically brand new, something you're much less likely to see from a comparably priced Swiss diver.
> 
> I got bored with my 63MAS, but I _love _the MM200R. The finishing on the MM200R case in my opinion easily competes with my Oris D65, and trounces anything Zodiac has. I think on balance it's better than Chris Ward and Squale cases as well, though the designs are very different so it's a little bit apples/oranges.
> 
> The best thing about the MM200R though, and why I'm eventually going to have *four *of the things - you can _make _them. You get the case, a dial you want, hands you want, and an NH35, and you've got a watch. You can also buy the bracelet if you want that too. Even factoring in the cost of having somebody else build the watch, the cost is still _half _new MSRP. Though I will admit if you want the bracelet, and you want one of the factory designs, you're better off just buying a used one. At $800ish used, there's no real savings to building one.
> 
> View attachment 16905219
> 
> 
> View attachment 16905220


The standard 200 was better proportions than the reduced, the case of the reduced is definitely nicer but the dial to bezel proportions are off on the reduced …. Comparatively.


----------



## bxtime

valuewatchguy said:


> I've grown to like my white SPB191 quite a bit. It feels like a different watch than the original shogun but much of the same goodness is still there on comfort and sizing. The white dial is a welcome addition to the traditional black and orange...... and the lume is actually still the good stuff. I was skeptical when I picked it up on trade but its lasted in my flipper hands way longer than expected.
> 
> I think of it as an modernization of the design instead of an just an update. It still has a GS diver feel on the wrist (in terms of wrist presence and overall sense of design to me) and that can't be said of any other seiko diver thatI have owned.
> 
> View attachment 16903811


----------



## bxtime

Great looking white dial titanium Seiko.


----------



## fillerbunny

mi6_ said:


> 100%. All Seiko cares about is pumping out reissues and the subsequent special editions/limited editions at almost double the price they should be selling for. Would be nice if they were actually creating some new diver designs not just reissues from their history.


Then again, when was the last time Citizen or any of the Swiss big boys put out a new diver design? I bet all of these guys know what sells.

Kudos to Orient for the Orient Star diver, that one looks fresh even if it's not quite my cup of tea.


----------



## mrwomble

mi6_ said:


> 100%. All Seiko cares about is pumping out reissues and the subsequent special editions/limited editions at almost double the price they should be selling for. Would be nice if they were actually creating some new diver designs not just reissues from their history. I’d love the Seiko Transocean to come back in a much smaller more wearable 41mm size.
> 
> I bought a mini-turtle SBDY085 for only $450 CAD from Japan a few weeks ago. My blue Seiko SRPC39 I got 3 years ago was about $625 CAD MSRP (I think I got for 20% off from my AD), so this updated version was a no brainer at that price. Wanted to grab a second mini-turtle before they disappear. This is such an underappreciated model with so much Seiko DNA. Other than missing a sapphire crystal and the longer power reserve it’s every bit as good of a watch (probably better design wise in my opinion) than the new slim turtles. The mini-turtle has a nice brushed and polished case while the slim turtle is only brushed.
> 
> View attachment 16905072
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I’m really regretting letting go of my SKX009. What was I thinking flipping it? So sad that all the good value Seiko divers are gone. They have nice designs, but the Swiss competition offers better specs (ceramic bezels), far superior movements (longer power reserve and very accurate) and are a better value. I own 4 ETA Powermatic 80s in 2 different versions (23 jewel and 25 jewel) and not one is worse than 10 spd. My 6R15 and 6R35 are all over the map in terms of accuracy. SKX and older Monsters were the last days of good valued Seiko divers. I remember thinking I was crazy paying $500 USD for a 3rd Gen monster 5 years ago. Seems like a steal now compared to current Seiko prices. Still feel like I got hosed getting the SPB143 (even at a 25% discount from an AD).
> 
> View attachment 16905077
> 
> 
> View attachment 16905079
> 
> 
> Their best value divers to me right now are the King Samurai, King Turtle and King Sumo. Unfortunately they’re all way too big for me at 44-45mm. I was just at 2 separate Seiko dealers this past week to look at the white King Samurai and both store’s models had horrible misaligned chapter rings (off by a minute at the 12 o’clock). At this point I’d rather pay a few hundred dollars less to get a 4R movement than a 6R as neither are particularly great movements.
> 
> I must admit I really like my SNE585 and SNE573. Probably will break down and buy the SNE583 (green variant) when I can find it in Canada. Nice to have an accurate Seiko thanks to the solar quartz caliber. Maybe I’m just a grumpy old man but I really miss Seiko over delivering on what you got for the price. Now it just feels like you’re getting ripped off. They’re really no better or worse than anyone else in the watch game nowadays….
> 
> View attachment 16905081
> 
> 
> View attachment 16905082


Amen on the mini turtle. Curved lugs, great proportions, screwdown crown ... I don't understand why it's not more popular. Their loss is our gain - I own 3 now!


----------



## Davekaye90

valuewatchguy said:


> The standard 200 was better proportions than the reduced, the case of the reduced is definitely nicer but the dial to bezel proportions are off on the reduced …. Comparatively.


It looks fine to me. The bezel on the MM200R is nearly identical to the SKX, just ever so slightly wider. The 63MAS on the other hand, that bezel I think is too large. 

Actually looking at it, I think the MM200 has the same issue that I didn't like about my 6RMAS - the dial is just too small for the size of the watch. Seiko uses the same size dial in its Prospex divers as it does in 37mm Seiko 5s. When they use that in watches that are 43mm+, they have to start using tricks like heavily sloped chapter rings to get the proportions to work, and I've never been a huge fan of that look. I think the dial size better fits the case size of the MM200R.


----------



## fillerbunny

Davekaye90 said:


> Actually looking at it, I think the MM200 has the same issue that I didn't like about my 6RMAS - the dial is just too small for the size of the watch. Seiko uses the same size dial in its Prospex divers as it does in 37mm Seiko 5s. When they use that in watches that are 43mm+, they have to start using tricks like heavily sloped chapter rings to get the proportions to work, and I've never been a huge fan of that look.


I actually think the small dial helps with the proportions. The MM200 is pretty much a 42mm watch with the dial, 20mm lug width, 42mm bezel and the disappearing polished sides. It's the best-wearing watch I've ever worn, and a bigger dial would make it look like a clock like the 5 Sports bottlecaps.

A pic just because I'm wearing the SPB097 as I'm typing this


----------



## BRAUN XXIII

The mm200 is just the best modern diver so far I feel. The shape of the case and lugs flows so well. The size is just right, with better fit than sumo, samurai, shogun, and even turtle. The lume is so potent and I have not seen the same thing from other seiko divers. Though there are also tonnes of misalignment issues at this price, I have little or no complaint about it.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> It looks fine to me. The bezel on the MM200R is nearly identical to the SKX, just ever so slightly wider. The 63MAS on the other hand, that bezel I think is too large.
> 
> Actually looking at it, I think the MM200 has the same issue that I didn't like about my 6RMAS - the dial is just too small for the size of the watch. Seiko uses the same size dial in its Prospex divers as it does in 37mm Seiko 5s. When they use that in watches that are 43mm+, they have to start using tricks like heavily sloped chapter rings to get the proportions to work, and I've never been a huge fan of that look. I think the dial size better fits the case size of the MM200R.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16905544



yup, the 200 is still preferred to the 200R..... all nice watches but the proportions were better before. Looks more pronounced the further you get at an angle to the dial too.


----------



## fillerbunny

And though the handset used on the MM200 and others at the time is, well, ugly, it is incredibly legible and with the lume they used it is very easy to tell the time at 5am.


----------



## sblantipodi

Tanker G1 said:


> The SCUBA dial models continue to be the pinnacle of the Shogun line. It's been downhill ever since these IMO.
> View attachment 16903515
> View attachment 16903516


are this models still in production?
I have seen that there is a new "gray" model but never seen the black and orange since years. said, Shogun was a great watch.


----------



## Davekaye90

fillerbunny said:


> And though the handset used on the MM200 and others at the time is, well, ugly, it is incredibly legible and with the lume they used it is very easy to tell the time at 5am.


If I had kept my 6RMAS, the arrow hands definitely would've been on the chopping block. They looked awful. The markers were high polish gilt, while the hands were a matte finish that was a completely different color of gold tone. I've never liked the reverse lollipop second hand on any watch, and the lume they used on the second hand was a completely different shade than the hour and minute hands and the markers. It was a mess, it was like they just grabbed hands out of a parts bin. At the time the 63MAS hadn't been released yet, so I was planning to use AM hands before I decided to just move on from the watch entirely. If I still had it, I'd probably use the gold hands from the SPB147.


----------



## MrDisco99

sblantipodi said:


> are this models still in production?
> I have seen that there is a new "gray" model but never seen the black and orange since years. said, Shogun was a great watch.


Discontinued long ago


----------



## fillerbunny

Davekaye90 said:


> If I had kept my 6RMAS, the arrow hands definitely would've been on the chopping block. They looked awful. The markers were high polish gilt, while the hands were a matte finish that was a completely different color of gold tone.


Yup, the MM200 has matte hands against glossy indices as well. I have _noticed_ it, but the legibility trumps all. Those are very _functional_ hands.


----------



## theunsureavenger

Probably the best looking skx LE seiko have done. So many details in this watch for the seiko historian. But of course it had to be impossible to find.


----------



## Shining

theunsureavenger said:


> Probably the best looking skx LE seiko have done. So many details in this watch for the seiko historian. But of course it had to be impossible to find.


The dial is awesome but this overloaded bezel just crush it and ruin the watch. 
Modder has already make watch with this dial that are pretty awesome.


----------



## theunsureavenger

Shining said:


> The dial is awesome but this overloaded bezel just crush it and ruin the watch.
> Modder has already make watch with this dial that are pretty awesome.


Oh I think it looks awesome with that bezel from the rally seikos and this photo I saw in another review of the red lume pip… never seen that before. Credit to lume room for the shot


----------



## Shining

theunsureavenger said:


> Oh I think it looks awesome with that bezel from the rally seikos and this photo I saw in another review of the red lume pip… never seen that before. Credit to lume room for the shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16908200





Everyone taste is different of course but I always feel on every 5KX LE that they could have gone a little further.

For example with this semi transparent dial :


----------



## thesharkman

Shining said:


> Everyone taste is different of course but I always feel on every 5KX LE that they could have gone a little further.
> 
> For example with this semi transparent dial :
> 
> 
> View attachment 16908254


well, that's pretty cool. 

<* shark >>><


----------



## Mmpaste

I was put off initially on the j41 and j43 but the more time I spent looking the more I got drawn in to the design. And since I love the Seiko Funky stuff, I shouldn't be surprised. Never much a mod person though there are some fine examples and I commend them as warranted, I like things as factory original. In this instance; if ever there was a watch that was put together with pieces left over in the parts drawer, given a touch of modern and a stretch for it reasonable price then the j43 is it. At least that's my take. Love it. Orange and teal is cool as well but the smoked out section of the 43 really makes the teal stand out. I'd buy one if I could or maybe wait for the complete avalanche of 5kx translucent offerings that will be out by next spring.


----------



## samuquintanillaf

Shining said:


> Everyone taste is different of course but I always feel on every 5KX LE that they could have gone a little further.
> 
> For example with this semi transparent dial :
> 
> 
> View attachment 16908254


this is such a cool watch


----------



## fluence4

Truly love it!





































Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## chanchinjung

Hi!!


----------



## Plus 9Time

A new pair of limited edition Presage Cocktail Time models. The SSA455J1 (SARY221 JDM) with a white dial inspired by the Star Bar cocktail “Illumine” that evokes the white light that shines in the illuminated Tokyo Station building, and the SSA457J1 (SSA457JC JDM) with a dial that fades from dark red to black and is inspired by the “Red Brick” cocktail that draws its design from Tokyo station's red bricks. The cutouts in both dials represent the ripples on the cocktails surface. Both models have stainless steel cases measuring 40.5 x 11.6 x 47.5mm, and utilize the 4R72 automatic calibre.
Each model is a limited edition of 5000 units, with the SARY221 having 300 units available domestically and the SSA457JC having 50 units domestically.


----------



## Tltuae

That's... different


----------



## MojoS

Yeah, I can’t say I quite get the look of that one.

I’ve never been a fan of the Open heart style presages, that one certainly hasn’t changed my mind. The indices hang over the cut outs makes it look like little thought went into the placement of those ‘ripples’

surely it would have made more sense to have ripple cut outs originating from the centre of the dial?


----------



## starwasp

Tltuae said:


> That's... different


Is that a Brazilian euphemism? I prefer an english one. They look like a dogs breakfast


----------



## Davekaye90

MojoS said:


> Yeah, I can’t say I quite get the look of that one.
> 
> I’ve never been a fan of the Open heart style presages, that one certainly hasn’t changed my mind. The indices hang over the cut outs makes it look like little thought went into the placement of those ‘ripples’
> 
> surely it would have made more sense to have ripple cut outs originating from the centre of the dial?


I think the aftermarket has done it better.


----------



## Bonbonwatch

fluence4 said:


> Truly love it!
> View attachment 16911937
> View attachment 16911938
> View attachment 16911939
> View attachment 16911941
> View attachment 16911942
> 
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


how big is your wrist please


----------



## fluence4

Around 7 but flat, in real life the watch looks lot smaller
















Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG

I quite like this new SSA451 and I am very interested in seeing it in the metal.


----------



## percysmith

VincentG said:


> I quite like this new SSA451 and I am very interested in seeing it in the metal.
> View attachment 16922937


Same 14.3mm thickness as previous SSA447:



percysmith said:


> I’m afraid I’m going to have to agree with the too big (thick, at 14.3mm) comment. Otherwise at US$507 it’s a no brainer:
> 
> View attachment 16720073
> 
> 
> View attachment 16720070
> 
> View attachment 16720071
> 
> 
> View attachment 16720074
> 
> 
> View attachment 16720072


----------



## blr

Hardlex crystal, 4R movement, 5 bar WR and a MSRP of $625, no thanks! I'd rather get a Seiko 5 for half the money, or less, and still get a better WR.


----------



## Davekaye90

percysmith said:


> Same 14.3mm thickness as previous SSA447:


It's the 4R57. That movement for some reason is a massive chonker, so everything that uses it will be.


----------



## Bonbonwatch

fluence4 said:


> Around 7 but flat, in real life the watch looks lot smaller
> View attachment 16922782
> View attachment 16922784
> 
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


thx, 
i have an srpd, and i feel like 42, 43mm is really the max i could wear for my 7 1/4 wrist. 
of course, because i personally want to wear them for outdoor activities and as beaters, and i want to be comfortable.
guess i have to look for a place where i could try your watch model and see for myself.
i have been considering it for a long time but the size got me. though it really looks good on your wrist.


----------



## fluence4

Bonbonwatch said:


> thx,
> i have an srpd, and i feel like 42, 43mm is really the max i could wear for my 7 1/4 wrist.
> of course, because i personally want to wear them for outdoor activities and as beaters, and i want to be comfortable.
> guess i have to look for a place where i could try your watch model and see for myself.
> i have been considering it for a long time but the size got me. though it really looks good on your wrist.


Just measured my wrist above the wristbone- it's exactly 7". Here are some photos for reference. It's an amazing watch, you won't be disappointed- it's a seiko as it gets. You can find good deals on used ones atm.






























Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Bonbonwatch

fluence4 said:


> Just measured my wrist above the wristbone- it's exactly 7". Here are some photos for reference. It's an amazing watch, you won't be disappointed- it's a seiko as it gets. You can find good deals on used ones atm.
> View attachment 16924758
> View attachment 16924759
> View attachment 16924760
> View attachment 16924761
> 
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


thx for the pics, gives me a better idea.
got to look for one now.
i did find one on the bay, but it was a mod, so i let it pass.
will definitely share when i catch one.


----------



## Saswatch

Davekaye90 said:


> It's the 4R57. That movement for some reason is a massive chonker, so everything that uses it will be.


Crazy thought but couldn’t Seiko squeeze this into a slimmer case but use a top hat crystal for the hand stack clearance? It might still be 14.3mm but wear slimmer.


----------



## Davekaye90

Saswatch said:


> Crazy thought but couldn’t Seiko squeeze this into a slimmer case but use a top hat crystal for the hand stack clearance? It might still be 14.3mm but wear slimmer.


Definitely possible, especially if WR isn't a huge priority. Oris D65 wears incredibly slim, but it's not actually a slim watch at all for a 100M rated 40mm skin diver. Measured height is around 12.8, but it wears more like 9mm, which is about the height of the top of the timing bezel. The rest is all glass.


----------



## valuewatchguy

this is the older center seconds hand version....not a terrible mid case


----------



## fluence4

Guys, do you know where the high level prospex divers went? When I check online vendors there are only tunas. No mm300 auto, no LX, even the mm200r is out of stock. Are they being discontinued?

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru

fluence4 said:


> Guys, do you know where the high level prospex divers went? When I check online vendors there are only tunas. No mm300 auto, no LX, even the mm200r is out of stock. Are they being discontinued?
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


As far as I know, the mm300 is discontinued (check the screenshot). The LX are hard to come by anyway...


----------



## krayzie

Well it was a great 20+ year run for the MM300.

They overlapped GS and Prospex into each other and this is the result imo.


----------



## Rikimaru

krayzie said:


> Well it was a great 20+ year run for the MM300.
> 
> They overlapped GS and Prospex into each other and this is the result imo.


For me buying a regular, prospex Seiko in the price of Grand Seiko or Omega is total misconception. So long Marinemaster!


----------



## GirchyGirchy

VincentG said:


> I quite like this new SSA451 and I am very interested in seeing it in the metal.
> View attachment 16922937


Is that a date subdial? Man, give that thing a quartz chrono movement and I'd be all over it.


----------



## Tickstart

fluence4 said:


> Just measured my wrist above the wristbone- it's exactly 7". Here are some photos for reference. It's an amazing watch, you won't be disappointed- it's a seiko as it gets. You can find good deals on used ones atm.
> View attachment 16924758
> View attachment 16924759
> View attachment 16924760
> View attachment 16924761
> 
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


Do you have anything against the Tuna thread or what? =D


----------



## One-Seventy

Rikimaru said:


> For me buying a regular, prospex Seiko in the price of Grand Seiko or Omega is total misconception. So long Marinemaster!


The list was $2.9k. What GS or Omega dive watch are you buying that has a list of $2.9k?


----------



## jswing

Rikimaru said:


> For me buying a regular, prospex Seiko in the price of Grand Seiko or Omega is total misconception. So long Marinemaster!


My guess is the MM300 is not being discontinued, but likely replaced with a a new model # with slight changes. Also, it costs nowhere near an Omega or GS diver. It's actually a bargain for what it is.


----------



## Rikimaru

One-Seventy said:


> The list was $2.9k. What GS or Omega dive watch are you buying that has a list of $2.9k?


In my country (Poland) seiko lx are about the same price as Omega SM300


----------



## One-Seventy

Rikimaru said:


> In my country (Poland) seiko lx are about the same price as Omega SM300


Good heavens. Well, if Seiko's dealers are charging the equivalent of $6-7,000 (I assume the Omega is of the order of 25-30,000 zł) I can only assume they are not bothered with making any sales! : )


----------



## starwasp

One-Seventy said:


> Good heavens. Well, if Seiko's dealers are charging the equivalent of $6-7,000 (I assume the Omega is of the order of 25-30,000 zł) I can only assume they are not bothered with making any sales! : )


In the Seiko Boutique in London, the Seiko LX SNR029 is £5,400. The 300m Diver Omega Seamaster is £5,100.

Not sure what that is now worth in foreign currencies given the recent fluctuations! To convert to USD, just change the sign....


----------



## Tanker G1

jswing said:


> My guess is the MM300 is not being discontinued, but likely replaced with a a new model # with slight changes. Also, it costs nowhere near an Omega or GS diver. It's actually a bargain for what it is.


I'll likely always have at least one MM300 in my collection. That said, the most recent re-interpretation of the 1968 diver, the SLA055 & SLA057, are so good IMO it's hard to go back to a chunky MM300. If Seiko comes out with a black dial & silver hands re-interpretation model with a bracelet, it might be the closest I'll get to a perfect watch. The EBS case and new crown design are sweet updates.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tanker G1 said:


> I'll likely always have at least one MM300 in my collection. That said, the most recent re-interpretation of the 1968 diver, the SLA055 & SLA057, are so good IMO it's hard to go back to a chunky MM300. If Seiko comes out with a black dial & silver hands re-interpretation model with a bracelet, it might be the closest I'll get to a perfect watch. The EBS case and new crown design are sweet updates.


 After ignoring them for a while, I think I am on board and now would like to chase one down.


----------



## One-Seventy

starwasp said:


> In the Seiko Boutique in London, the Seiko LX SNR029 is £5,400. The 300m Diver Omega Seamaster is £5,100.
> 
> Not sure what that is now worth in foreign currencies given the recent fluctuations! To convert to USD, just change the sign....


Blimey. £5,400? It was 3-something last time I checked! Although that might have been some time before GBP fell into the toilet of despair.


----------



## Davekaye90

Tanker G1 said:


> I'll likely always have at least one MM300 in my collection. That said, the most recent re-interpretation of the 1968 diver, the SLA055 & SLA057, are so good IMO it's hard to go back to a chunky MM300. If Seiko comes out with a black dial & silver hands re-interpretation model with a bracelet, it might be the closest I'll get to a perfect watch. The EBS case and new crown design are sweet updates.


I like the _idea _of the SLA055 and 57 - flagship versions of the MM200 similar to the SLA033 vs. the SPB Willards, and the SLA017/37/43 vs. the SPB 62MAS models. Not all of us need or want a 44mm, 16mm thick brick of a watch. I can't get past the tiny dials, though. Standard Prospex 28.5mm dials are _already _too small once the bezel diameter passes 40mm, so why on earth you'd want to make it smaller than that, I have no idea. Give me an MM200 with a dial the size of the Uemura models, that would be interesting.


----------



## Tokyo321

I'm okay with those small dials. It makes the watch look and wear smaller.


----------



## Tanker G1

Davekaye90 said:


> I like the _idea _of the SLA055 and 57 - flagship versions of the MM200 similar to the SLA033 vs. the SPB Willards, and the SLA017/37/43 vs. the SPB 62MAS models. Not all of us need or want a 44mm, 16mm thick brick of a watch. I can't get past the tiny dials, though. Standard Prospex 28.5mm dials are _already _too small once the bezel diameter passes 40mm, so why on earth you'd want to make it smaller than that, I have no idea. Give me an MM200 with a dial the size of the Uemura models, that would be interesting.


All I can say is I think it looks perfect on my 7.5 inch wrist. I haven't considered it too small for even a moment. Maybe if I had a MM200R I would by comparison but I refuse to give Seiko $1,000+ for what should be a $600 watch. I measured the opening on my SLA055 and it's the same as my MM200, MM300, Monsters, and only ~ 1mm smaller than my 45mm SNR.


----------



## starwasp

Tanker G1 said:


> All I can say is I think it looks perfect on my 7.5 inch wrist. I haven't considered it too small for even a moment. Maybe if I had a MM200R I would by comparison but I refuse to give Seiko $1,000+ for what should be a $600 watch. I measured the opening on my SLA055 and it's the same as my MM200, MM300, Monsters, and only ~ 1mm smaller than my 45mm SNR.
> View attachment 16933125


That top row is a 'murderers' row of cracking watches, but I have to say the bottom row looks like something you'd find in Battersea Dogs Home! What a contrast....


----------



## Davekaye90

Tanker G1 said:


> All I can say is I think it looks perfect on my 7.5 inch wrist. I haven't considered it too small for even a moment. Maybe if I had a MM200R I would by comparison but I refuse to give Seiko $1,000+ for what should be a $600 watch. I measured the opening on my SLA055 and it's the same as my MM200, MM300, Monsters, and only ~ 1mm smaller than my 45mm SNR.
> View attachment 16933125


Crystal yes, dial no. Your MM200 and 6RMAS are using 100% of the 28.5mm. The MM300 dial is 28mm, and a good 1mm chunk of that is covered by the chapter ring, so the actual part of the dial you see is only about 27mm - _tiny _for such a huge diver. 

No one else really does watches like that. The 46mm Oris Aquis for example has a giant dial for its giant case. They don't use the same dial from the 39.5mm models, and just use a humongous bezel and a shallow sloping chapter ring to make up for the fact that the dial is massively undersized. 

I'm not really a Willard case fan, but what I like about the Uemura models is they _don't _do that. They don't recycle the same dial size as the SPB Willard. The Uemura dial and bezel are proportionate to the size of the case.


----------



## fluence4

I really like these "smaller" dials. To each his own I guess.

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> Crystal yes, dial no. Your MM200 and 6RMAS are using 100% of the 28.5mm. The MM300 dial is 28mm, and a good 1mm chunk of that is covered by the chapter ring, so the actual part of the dial you see is only about 27mm - _tiny _for such a huge diver.
> 
> No one else really does watches like that. The 46mm Oris Aquis for example has a giant dial for its giant case. They don't use the same dial from the 39.5mm models, and just use a humongous bezel and a shallow sloping chapter ring to make up for the fact that the dial is massively undersized.
> 
> I'm not really a Willard case fan, but what I like about the Uemura models is they _don't _do that. They don't recycle the same dial size as the SPB Willard. The Uemura dial and bezel are proportionate to the size of the case.


A good example of what you are saying might be the new Breitling super oceans in various sizes. The smaller models look terribly proportioned but as the watches get bigger it seems to balance out better.


----------



## ink3027

Tanker G1 said:


> All I can say is I think it looks perfect on my 7.5 inch wrist. I haven't considered it too small for even a moment. Maybe if I had a MM200R I would by comparison but I refuse to give Seiko $1,000+ for what should be a $600 watch. I measured the opening on my SLA055 and it's the same as my MM200, MM300, Monsters, and only ~ 1mm smaller than my 45mm SNR.
> View attachment 16933125


Great collection.


----------



## miggy8822

Davekaye90 said:


> I like the _idea _of the SLA055 and 57 - flagship versions of the MM200 similar to the SLA033 vs. the SPB Willards, and the SLA017/37/43 vs. the SPB 62MAS models. Not all of us need or want a 44mm, 16mm thick brick of a watch. I can't get past the tiny dials, though. Standard Prospex 28.5mm dials are _already _too small once the bezel diameter passes 40mm, so why on earth you'd want to make it smaller than that, I have no idea. Give me an MM200 with a dial the size of the Uemura models, that would be interesting.


im in love with the sla055 but i cant get over the 430 date 😫😫
so much better date less...... tho i am always a pro date guy


----------



## valuewatchguy

miggy8822 said:


> im in love with the sla055 but i cant get over the 430 date 😫😫
> so much better date less...... tho i am always a pro date guy


The SLA055/57 make me conflicted. The MM300-esque case is really nice but the unframed date window and the visually flat dial presence just leave me wanting for the price. The sizing is perfect but I havent been able to get on board with the looks, 100%. I can't place the reasoning exactly but it feels like Citizen tried to design a Seiko and got close but somehow missed something important. I'm glad its there for those that want it and maybe I'll change my mind when I handle in person but for right now that's one of their least appealing options with an 8L movement.


----------



## C.V.

starwasp said:


> the bottom row looks like something you'd find in Battersea Dogs Home!.


Harsh! But made me chuckle.


----------



## CydeWeys

valuewatchguy said:


> yup, the 200 is still preferred to the 200R..... all nice watches but the proportions were better before. Looks more pronounced the further you get at an angle to the dial too.


Huh, I didn't realize there was a distinction between MM200 and MM200R? Is this just 1st gen (the 6R15 models) vs 2nd gen (the 6R35 models)? I have two of the 2nd gen models, the SPB187 and SPB299, and absolutely love them. They're my favorite dive watch design, not just from Seiko, but period.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

CydeWeys said:


> Huh, I didn't realize there was a distinction between MM200 and MM200R? Is this just 1st gen (the 6R15 models) vs 2nd gen (the 6R35 models)? I have two of the 2nd gen models, the SPB187 and SPB299, and absolutely love them. They're my favorite dive watch design, not just from Seiko, but period.


yeah different movement and very different proportions. It also has seikos previous generation of dials that use deep filled markers similar to the mm300.


----------



## Davekaye90

CydeWeys said:


> Huh, I didn't realize there was a distinction between MM200 and MM200R? Is this just 1st gen (the 6R15 models) vs 2nd gen (the 6R35 models)? I have two of the 2nd gen models, the SPB187 and SPB299, and absolutely love them. They're my favorite dive watch design, not just from Seiko, but period.


MM200 (R)educed. I adore the MM200R case, less so the dial designs, so mine are all custom using OEM Seiko dials from other watches. I've decided to make versions of all four of the MM200R case variants that I like - steel (185) black (207) DLC (255) and blue (299). The one I'm not doing is 240, just not a fan of gold plated watches. 

The 255 mod is going to be sent off soon to be built once I have another NH35. 299 mod will be after that.


----------



## Tanker G1

valuewatchguy said:


> The SLA055/57 make me conflicted. The MM300-esque case is really nice but the unframed date window and the visually flat dial presence just leave me wanting for the price. The sizing is perfect but I havent been able to get on board with the looks, 100%. I can't place the reasoning exactly but it feels like Citizen tried to design a Seiko and got close but somehow missed something important. I'm glad its there for those that want it and maybe I'll change my mind when I handle in person but for right now that's one of their least appealing options with an 8L movement.


A fair take I suppose but are there any automatic Prospex diver models remaining with a framed date window? I'll admit I took a flyer on the 055 because of a good price. My biggest issue was a $4,600 msrp for an unregulated movement. Mine runs +2.5 spd. If it ran ±8 or worse I would've returned it despite that being within Seiko's uninspiring specifications for the 8L35. I certainly wouldn't pay msrp for one, but at 30% off or so it's worth the price IMO.

It's definitely a watch where most pics don't do it justice. The LX-style striations in the indices are cool but I lack the camera talent to capture the effect. The reflection of light from the 12 and 6 markers in this pic is as close as I can get.


----------



## Davekaye90

Don't think these have been posted here yet? SARX101 and SARW063.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Saw the new titanium shogun trio. I believe they’re called the lagoon or cave divers, something like that. There was a pistachio green dial, dark blue, and light blue variants. Will take pics if I get a chance to see them again!


----------



## Watchyouloved

6R movement with 200m like everything in that prospex tier.


----------



## Watchyouloved

I really like this one and the light blue one


----------



## Tltuae

Watchyouloved said:


> 6R movement with 200m like everything in that prospex tier.


Same case as before?


----------



## alex.au

hi guys thought I'd get a 3rd parties opinion, I'm torn between the seiko SRPE05K and Seiko SRPH37K (limited edition). the 05K is 35 dollars cheaper then the 37K so price is negligible.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Tltuae said:


> Same case as before?


Appears to be. Predicted release date is January 2023!


----------



## bxtime

Watchyouloved said:


> Saw the new titanium shogun trio. I believe they’re called the lagoon or cave divers, something like that. There was a pistachio green dial, dark blue, and light blue variants. Will take pics if I get a chance to see them again!


New Shoguns coming out?


----------



## CydeWeys

alex.au said:


> hi guys thought I'd get a 3rd parties opinion, I'm torn between the seiko SRPE05K and Seiko SRPH37K (limited edition). the 05K is 35 dollars cheaper then the 37K so price is negligible.


Personally I'd go for SRPH37 as it comes with a bracelet and a rubber strap, whereas SRPE05 just comes on the rubber strap. Having the bracelet as an option is worth way more than $35. Otherwise the two are functionally identical (both king turtles), with just a minor difference in aesthetics, which is subjective.


----------



## Watchyouloved

bxtime said:


> New Shoguns coming out?


Yes!


----------



## konners

Watchyouloved said:


> Yes!


Are these just new dial colour variants of the current Shogun?


----------



## Watchyouloved

konners said:


> Are these just new dial colour variants of the current Shogun?


Yes, I believe so


----------



## sblantipodi

New Tuna is arriving.


----------



## Watchyouloved

sblantipodi said:


> View attachment 16939146
> 
> 
> New Tuna is arriving.


Nice any details?
I’m assuming the pic was used as a joke but the news is legit?


----------



## Fordehouse

sblantipodi said:


> View attachment 16939146
> 
> 
> New Tuna is arriving.


300, 600, 1000m ?


----------



## sblantipodi

Watchyouloved said:


> Nice any details?
> I’m assuming the pic was used as a joke but the news is legit?


It's all a joke sorry xD


----------



## schumway

sblantipodi said:


> It's all a joke sorry xD


Tuna people don't joke.


----------



## Tolmia

schumway said:


> Tuna people don't joke.





















Stolen from the web


----------



## Xerxes300

sblantipodi said:


> It's all a joke sorry xD











Vol.2 Watches with nicknames | by Seiko watch design


Two designers exchange some imaginative interpretations of why the certain Seiko watches are so popular that our fans have given them their own nicknames apart from their model names and references.




www.seiko-design.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## valuewatchguy

konners said:


> Are these just new dial colour variants of the current Shogun?


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## Watchyouloved

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16939752


Yup that’s the one! The green one is my fav  that’s right cave divers that’s what they were called.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Tortoise Seiko Germany 50th Anniversary, 500 pieces:









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 24


Seiko aggiunge alla sua serie Presage Cocktail Time due modelli STAR BAR in edizione limitata caratterizzati da quadranti con motivo a taglio in grado




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## valuewatchguy

Watchyouloved said:


> Yup that’s the one! The green one is my fav  that’s right cave divers that’s what they were called.


i've seen the light blue and green dials. I still havent seen the dark blue.... thats the one I'm interested in.


----------



## sblantipodi

*SRPJ73K1*


----------



## Shark-sandwich

AlvaroVitali said:


> Tortoise Seiko Germany 50th Anniversary, 500 pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 24
> 
> 
> Seiko aggiunge alla sua serie Presage Cocktail Time due modelli STAR BAR in edizione limitata caratterizzati da quadranti con motivo a taglio in grado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it



Does it come with the Leatherman?


----------



## Wools

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16939800


I do love that watch!

I've had my eye on it for a few weeks now and looked at the UK Seiko Boutique link to it this morning at work and low and behold, it was avaliable! I decided to buy it at lunch and when I took a look just now, it looks like the UK has already sold out! I'm so excited to try my first ever mechanical Seiko. 🥰


----------



## Tickstart

SEIKO has been knocking it out the park with these 5KXs lately. I've seen many of them in the wild, on all sorts of people.


----------



## John Price

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16939752


Were you at the Right Time event too? I really enjoyed it. Becky was very cool to listen to. And of course, LOTS of interesting watches. Definitely got to see these new Cave Divers. Look nice in person.


----------



## solo-act

Plus 9Time said:


> Seiko introduced a few more models to the Astron line up. The black dialled SSH119 (SBXC119 JDM), and blue dialled SSH121 (SBXC121 JDM) with a black case and bracelet are both standard additions like the previously announced SSH117 (SBDX117 JDM). The purple dialled SSH123 (SBXC123 JDM) is a limited edition of 1500 units that celebrates the 10th Anniversary of the first GPS Astron. All models have titanium cases measuring 43.1 x 12.2 x 48mm, ceramic bezel inserts, and utilize the 5X53 GPS solar calibre.
> 
> View attachment 16881484
> 
> 
> There were also some JDM only releases with the SBXY049 with silver dial, the SBXY051 with black and blue dial, and SBXY053 with grey dial and rose gold colored hands and markers. There is also the limited edition of 500 units for the SBXY055 with a purple dial and black case. All models utilize the 8B63 radio sync calibre (non-GPS), and have titanium cases measuring 42.7 x 11.4 x 48.5mm.
> View attachment 16881487


Thanks. Maybe someday they’ll do something really crazy and release a 36mm 3-hand Astron GPS Solar. The 39mm is great but still a bit chunky on small wrists.


----------



## valuewatchguy

John Price said:


> Were you at the Right Time event too? I really enjoyed it. Becky was very cool to listen to. And of course, LOTS of interesting watches. Definitely got to see these new Cave Divers. Look nice in person.


no a friend went ... i wasnt there.


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## SkxRobbie

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16942922
> 
> View attachment 16942921


That is a good looking watch.


----------



## WYWY

Hmmm good reasons to pay a visit to the Seiko boutique a few weeks later for a look.

Some LEs sell-out pretty fast. Which ones do is a mystery... In my part of the world I suspect these are either scalpers or collectors who keep them in a corner of their house to admire...


----------



## Shark-sandwich

Good pictures on Fratelllo for the Ultraseven.

It has a lume pip which is unusual for a 5kx, 









Introducing: The Seiko 5 Sports 55th Anniversary Ultraseven Limited Edition SRPJ79


✓ Today Seiko announced its latest release ✓ The Seiko 5 Sports 55th Anniversary Ultraseven ✓ Check out our exclusive first look here! ✓




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## Shark-sandwich

No to mention the beveled date window.


----------



## JayQ

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16942922
> 
> View attachment 16942921


Pre-orders being taken at the Seiko Boutique Store in the UK


----------



## CPRwatch

JayQ said:


> Pre-orders being taken at the Seiko Boutique Store in the UK


Looks like it will be £380.00 .


----------



## JayQ

I’ve pre-ordered. I love the size, the dial, the bezel. I’m also a bit of an a ultraman fan and Japan nut! 🇯🇵🤪


----------



## CPRwatch

JayQ said:


> I’ve pre-ordered. I love the size, the dial, the bezel. I’m also a bit of an a ultraman fan and Japan nut! 🇯🇵🤪


Bit of a Ultramanfan myself , I will probably pick one up at some point to go with this one


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Shark-sandwich said:


> Good pictures on Fratelllo for the Ultraseven.
> 
> It has a lume pip which is unusual for a 5kx,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing: The Seiko 5 Sports 55th Anniversary Ultraseven Limited Edition SRPJ79
> 
> 
> ✓ Today Seiko announced its latest release ✓ The Seiko 5 Sports 55th Anniversary Ultraseven ✓ Check out our exclusive first look here! ✓
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fratellowatches.com


Is that a lume pip on the bezel or is it just a painted silver circle? Of course, it would be better lumed and matched to Ultraman's color timer.


----------



## Shark-sandwich

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Is that a lume pip on the bezel or is it just a painted silver circle? Of course, it would be better lumed and matched to Ultraman's color timer.


----------



## Plus 9Time

A model for Asian markets is the Thong Sia Exclusive Limited Edition “Blue Coral” SPB344J1. This model is a King Sumo model with blue checkered pattern dial and copper colored bezel, hands and crown. It is a limited edition of 1,000 pieces and is exclusively available in Singapore, Hong Kong, Macau, Malaysia and Brunei.


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## SKYWATCH007

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16944801


I love a good blue dial! Has anyone in here had some hands on with one of these TicTacs? Does it wear smaller than the specs or larger? Not sure what the dial size is....

It's also amazing that it's only 11mm thick with the 4R..


----------



## valuewatchguy

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I love a good blue dial! Has anyone in here had some hands on with one of these TicTacs? Does it wear smaller than the specs or larger? Not sure what the dial size is....
> 
> It's also amazing that it's only 11mm thick with the 4R..


I had the emerald green one for a while and I really like it. A lot better than the current presage alpinist three hand models. Wears very true to size.


----------



## vsh

sblantipodi said:


> View attachment 16939146
> 
> 
> New Tuna is arriving.


It's a springdrive!


----------



## krayzie

sblantipodi said:


> View attachment 16939146
> 
> 
> New Tuna is arriving.


Seiko should just make this Tunacan to fight the Moonswatch.


----------



## bxtime

I think the Shogum needs something more than just new dial clors. he refresh from a few years ao did not seem to generate much interest in the Shogun line. May need a new bracelet design.


----------



## Davekaye90

bxtime said:


> I think the Shogum needs something more than just new dial clors. he refresh from a few years ao did not seem to generate much interest in the Shogun line. May need a new bracelet design.


I think the whole watch could use a rethink. It's too big, the bezel is too wide, and it wears too long across the wrist. Basically all they did was change the insert, remove the signed crown, add a cyclops and sapphire glass, and make a dial that looks a lot cheaper than the old Shogun dial. The new one I think looks way too much like a Gen 2 Monster. 

I know they won't do it, but if I were in charge at Seiko, I'd scrap the Shogun and start from scratch. Make it _totally _different to everything else they do. Scale it down to 40-42mm x 48 x 20mm. Give it its own 29.5mm dial size, with _real _applied, multifaceted markers, and an applied logo. They won't do that with anything with the Diver's tag on it, so make it not a Diver's watch. They have more than enough pro diver spec watches. 

The Shogun used to have it's own little niche as the top 6R Seiko diver, but with 63MAS, MM200R, Willard, and now "slim" Willard or whatever its nickname is _all _covering that space, the only thing the Shogun has on them is that it's titanium. It's just not compelling enough. 

I would completely redesign it to be something like an Oris Aquis competitor, minus the annoying integrated bracelet. We've seen what happened with the Transocean, don't do that Seiko. A modern, luxury first perfectly capable diver that's more focused on design than being chained to the ISO requirements. Date at 3 or 6, NO lume compliance blob. Not necessary, don't do it.


----------



## Davekaye90

Basically my Shogun would be something like this, just a bit narrower. 6R movement and not a GMT, but this sort of design. I think it'd be a smash hit for them. Target it at people shopping Aquis, Hydroconquest, and Aquaracer, and who don't care about ISO certification.


----------



## fluence4

I laughed too hard at this  

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## thesharkman

CPRwatch said:


> Bit of a Ultramanfan myself , I will probably pick one up at some point to go with this one
> View attachment 16943698


AWESOME watch. I'm kicking myself for not picking one up for $7-8k. I probably will never own one at this rate...lol.

<* shark >>><


----------



## thesharkman

ugh, got an email that I could purchase the srpj43 as I put my name on a list, but didn't see the email in time...poof! the AD only got two in.

<* shark >>><


----------



## AlvaroVitali




----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> Basically my Shogun would be something like this, just a bit narrower. 6R movement and not a GMT, but this sort of design. I think it'd be a smash hit for them. Target it at people shopping Aquis, Hydroconquest, and Aquaracer, and who don't care about ISO certification.
> 
> View attachment 16946413


Basically a transocean with regular lugs?


----------



## sblantipodi

Plus 9Time said:


> A model for Asian markets is the Thong Sia Exclusive Limited Edition “Blue Coral” SPB344J1. This model is a King Sumo model with blue checkered pattern dial and copper colored bezel, hands and crown. It is a limited edition of 1,000 pieces and is exclusively available in Singapore, Hong Kong, Macau, Malaysia and Brunei.
> 
> View attachment 16944570


King Sumo must have ceramic bezel, this one does not have it. I would not call It a King Sumo. It does not even have the new indexes and new bracelet like in the fourth gen King Sumo. 
It's clearly a third gen in a limited edition flavour.


----------



## monsters

thesharkman said:


> ugh, got an email that I could purchase the srpj43 as I put my name on a list, but didn't see the email in time...poof! the AD only got two in.
> 
> <* shark >>><


Oof thats rough. 500 doesnt seem so limited in comparison to some other brands, but in the Seiko world they are gone in a flash. Speaks to the strength and size of the brand!

Have they indicated how many are coming to the US out of the 500?


----------



## thesharkman

monsters said:


> Oof thats rough. 500 doesnt seem so limited in comparison to some other brands, but in the Seiko world they are gone in a flash. Speaks to the strength and size of the brand!
> 
> Have they indicated how many are coming to the US out of the 500?


They had no idea about allocation(s). They just said to put my name back up onto the list and that I might be lucky again. =\

<* shark >>><


----------



## Plus 9Time

The US exclusive "Cave Diver" models have been officially announced. They have a titanium Shogun case, 6R35, and a cyclops on the sapphire.


----------



## Xerxes300

Plus 9Time said:


> The US exclusive "Cave Diver" models have been officially announced. They have a titanium Shogun case, 6R35, and a cyclops on the sapphire.
> 
> View attachment 16948631


Lume dots or rectangles would be better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Davekaye90

Plus 9Time said:


> The US exclusive "Cave Diver" models have been officially announced. They have a titanium Shogun case, 6R35, and a cyclops on the sapphire.
> 
> View attachment 16948631


These really could've used matched chapter rings I think. Making them all black feels kinda lazy.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> These really could've used matched chapter rings I think. Making them all black feels kinda lazy.


I think the transition to the dark bezel insert works well with that chapter ring. I could have gone either way but I can see why they did it. I think the bigger travesty is the clasp for $1500


----------



## Joll71

Plus 9Time said:


> The US exclusive "Cave Diver" models have been officially announced. They have a titanium Shogun case, 6R35, and a cyclops on the sapphire.
> 
> View attachment 16948631


No lume plot clumsily shoehorned in at 3...

EDIT: or is there?


----------



## fillerbunny

Joll71 said:


> No lume plot clumsily shoehorned in at 3...


It's there, the cyclops does a good job hiding it like on 4th gen Monsters.


----------



## BRAUN XXIII

I do not foresee I will get a titanium seiko in my lifetime, given the overpricing and it only makes titanium watches for certain and often undesirable models.


----------



## valuewatchguy

BRAUN XXIII said:


> I do not foresee I will get a titanium seiko in my lifetime, given the overpricing and it only makes titanium watches for certain and often undesirable models.


The Citizen Challenge Diver is far more accessible in terms of price and there are several Ti divers in the microbrand world. The Shogun at $1500 Retail should be around $1200 online in a month or two. But thats still within spitting distance of a Ti Aquis from the grey market. The Aquis is better all around in that comparison.


----------



## fillerbunny

valuewatchguy said:


> The Shogun at $1500 Retail should be around $1200 online in a month or two.


You never know with these regional exclusives. The Ice Diver Sumos weren't around for long.



> But thats still within spitting distance of a Ti Aquis from the grey market. The Aquis is better all around in that comparison.


That still doesn't make an Aquis any more less boring to a Seiko fan.


----------



## 59yukon01

IMO anything with a 6R movement isn't worth paying anywhere close to $1000.00 for.


----------



## Saswatch

fillerbunny said:


> It's there, the cyclops does a good job hiding it like on 4th gen Monsters.


No lume plot on my Gen 4 Monster.


----------



## fillerbunny

Saswatch said:


> No lume plot on my Gen 4 Monster.
> View attachment 16949757


Yeah, looking at pics none on the SRPD25 I had either. Online I see some of the later ones do have one, however, and my SRPG57 definitely did (which apparently surprised me as I attempted to photograph the pip).

With the indices inside the chapter ring already looks better with one imo – not that it matters with the cyclops in place.


----------



## Davekaye90

Saswatch said:


> No lume plot on my Gen 4 Monster.
> View attachment 16949757


Earlier Gen 4 monsters got in under the wire, similar to the original 63MAS and Willard models. Newer ones have it. Everything has to now.


----------



## fluence4

59yukon01 said:


> IMO anything with a 6R movement isn't worth paying anywhere close to $1000.00 for.


----------



## BRAUN XXIII

valuewatchguy said:


> The Citizen Challenge Diver is far more accessible in terms of price and there are several Ti divers in the microbrand world. The Shogun at $1500 Retail should be around $1200 online in a month or two. But thats still within spitting distance of a Ti Aquis from the grey market. The Aquis is better all around in that comparison.


Thanks for introducing an alternative. You are totally right about accessibility. I did consider Citizen previously when the news was out early this year for this reissue model and I was extcited that Citizen finally stepped up its effort in making mechanical divers and it is in titanium. Somehow I can't get over the mercedes hands though the rectangular block indices look so fine. Along the way I succumbed to other micro brands such as Helm and Zelos as they have brought tonnes of value to the table.

I always think seiko can do much better if they can make the titanium version for its relatively heavier models such as mm300 and turtle.


----------



## Saswatch

Davekaye90 said:


> Earlier Gen 4 monsters got in under the wire, similar to the original 63MAS and Willard models. Newer ones have it. Everything has to now.
> 
> View attachment 16949843
> 
> View attachment 16949844


It seems to work for the Monster dial.


----------



## fillerbunny

Saswatch said:


> It seems to work for the Monster dial.


Not the first time it's been done, either. I just dug this guy out of its box (not a great year for selling watches):


----------



## Saswatch

fillerbunny said:


> Not the first time it's been done, either. I just dug this guy out of its box (not a great year for selling watches):


That’s a cool mashup of Tuna and Monster. Not a fan of the tuna case but I can still appreciate it.


----------



## chesterworks

Davekaye90 said:


> Earlier Gen 4 monsters got in under the wire, similar to the original 63MAS and Willard models. Newer ones have it. Everything has to now.
> 
> View attachment 16949843
> 
> View attachment 16949844


In part this is what I love about the new slim turtle. The 4:30 date window sidesteps the mini-pip issue entirely.


----------



## valuewatchguy

fillerbunny said:


> You never know with these regional exclusives. The Ice Diver Sumos weren't around for long.
> 
> 
> That still doesn't make an Aquis any more less boring to a Seiko fan.


i guess there are all ranges of Seiko fans. I honestly think the Aquis Ti is better than the Shogun. That's just my opinion as a Seiko fan but not a fanboi


----------



## fillerbunny

valuewatchguy said:


> i guess there are all ranges of Seiko fans. I honestly think the Aquis Ti is better than the Shogun. That's just my opinion as a Seiko fan but not a fanboi


I know, that's great and there's no need to go through this again. Sorry for commenting, the Oris just seems to be brought up a lot and while it is of course better spec'd than Seikos, it is esthetically so different that offering it as a substitute somehow irks me. I'll restrain myself from now on.

I do think the Aquis is in the better looking end of all the boring Swiss divers


----------



## klatu

Plus 9Time said:


> The US exclusive "Cave Diver" models have been officially announced. They have a titanium Shogun case, 6R35, and a cyclops on the sapphire.
> 
> View attachment 16948631


They are out of my price range, but I'm impressed. I love the green and turquois ones.


----------



## MrDisco99

59yukon01 said:


> IMO anything with a 6R movement isn't worth paying anywhere close to $1000.00 for.


I kind of agree, but that ship has sailed.


----------



## SkxRobbie

chesterworks said:


> In part this is what I love about the new slim turtle. The 4:30 date window sidesteps the mini-pip issue entirely.


The 3 oclock mini pip is fine when the minute track is on the chaper ring. When the pip is stuck outside the rest of the othe pips into the dial minute track it annoys some peeps.


----------



## mi6_

SkxRobbie said:


> The 3 oclock mini pip is fine when the minute track is on the chaper ring. When the pip is stuck outside the rest of the othe pips into the dial minute track it annoys some peeps.


We’re such a funny bunch….

Honestly I agree the SPB143 with the beveled date window and no lumed 3 o’clock marker is better looking subjectIvey, however, the addition of the lumed marker is hardly noticeable when wearing it and it never kept me from buying one. It’s just another common complaint like the Prospex logo, cyclops magnifiers, Seiko 5 logo and now the 3 o’clock lume plot.

Then Seiko listens to feedback and introduces the SPB313 with a subtle 4:30 date window (orientated to the 12 o’clock as well) that leaves full hour markers around the dial perfectly symmetrically spaced. The perfect compromise between a date and no date dive watch, and everyone is still upset with it. Personally I think Seiko nailed it with this most recent Prospex Diver (SPB31X). It’s like a no-date but the dates still there with a colour matched wheel for those that want it.

Now only if they had used a ceramic insert on the SPB31X instead of a cheap aluminum insert…lol! We’ll never be happy with anything Seiko does!


----------



## Saswatch

SkxRobbie said:


> The 3 oclock mini pip is fine when the minute track is on the chaper ring. When the pip is stuck outside the rest of the othe pips into the dial minute track it annoys some peeps.


Yup. On the SRPH57, it’s unnoticeable until it glows in the dark. The minute markers on the chapter ring are also uninterrupted.








Image lifted from Fratelos.


----------



## fillerbunny

MrDisco99 said:


> I kind of agree, but that ship has sailed.


The basic Sumos are still under a grand, so we're good!


----------



## mi6_

Saswatch said:


> Yup. On the SRPH57, it’s unnoticeable until it glows in the dark. The minute markers on the chapter ring are also uninterrupted.
> View attachment 16950600
> 
> Image lifted from Fratelos.


I have to say I still prefer the design and case of the 2nd Gen and 3rd Gen monsters more, but I have to admit the 4th Gen monsters look so much better with the uncoated stainless steel bezels. That candy bar cyclops though….🤮


----------



## SkxRobbie

mi6_ said:


> We’re such a funny bunch….
> 
> Honestly I agree the SPB143 with the beveled date window and no lumed 3 o’clock marker is better looking subjectIvey, however, the addition of the lumed marker is hardly noticeable when wearing it and it never kept me from buying one. It’s just another common complaint like the Prospex logo, cyclops magnifiers, Seiko 5 logo and now the 3 o’clock lume plot.
> 
> Then Seiko listens to feedback and introduces the SPB313 with a subtle 4:30 date window (orientated to the 12 o’clock as well) that leaves full hour markers around the dial perfectly symmetrically spaced. The perfect compromise between a date and no date dive watch, and everyone is still upset with it. Personally I think Seiko nailed it with this most recent Prospex Diver (SPB31X). It’s like a no-date but the dates still there with a colour matched wheel for those that want it.
> 
> Now only if they had used a ceramic insert on the SPB31X instead of a cheap aluminum insert…lol! We’ll never be happy with anything Seiko does!


The SPB31x watches are a great compromise. Symmetrical dial lume and a colour matched day wheel that is there when you need it but barely noticeable otherwise.


----------



## Davekaye90

Saswatch said:


> It seems to work for the Monster dial.


Not having a printed minute track makes all the difference. Samurai has had lume there long before the requirement, and it's never been a problem. It's when the markers are pushed inboard to make space for a minute track, and then the lume is shoved into the minute track, that's when things go wrong.


----------



## Davekaye90

mi6_ said:


> We’re such a funny bunch….
> 
> Honestly I agree the SPB143 with the beveled date window and no lumed 3 o’clock marker is better looking subjectIvey, however, the addition of the lumed marker is hardly noticeable when wearing it and it never kept me from buying one. It’s just another common complaint like the Prospex logo, cyclops magnifiers, Seiko 5 logo and now the 3 o’clock lume plot.
> 
> Then Seiko listens to feedback and introduces the SPB313 with a subtle 4:30 date window (orientated to the 12 o’clock as well) that leaves full hour markers around the dial perfectly symmetrically spaced. The perfect compromise between a date and no date dive watch, and everyone is still upset with it. Personally I think Seiko nailed it with this most recent Prospex Diver (SPB31X). It’s like a no-date but the dates still there with a colour matched wheel for those that want it.
> 
> Now only if they had used a ceramic insert on the SPB31X instead of a cheap aluminum insert…lol! We’ll never be happy with anything Seiko does!


The lume at 3 didn't bother me so much on my SPB213, but that's mainly because it kinda blends into the light colored dial. On dark dials I really do not like it. I could care less about the Prospex logo, but a cyclops is a deal breaker for me unless I can easily change the crystal.


----------



## SkxRobbie

Davekaye90 said:


> Not having a printed minute track makes all the difference. Samurai has had lume there long before the requirement, and it's never been a problem. It's when the markers are pushed inboard to make space for a minute track, and then the lume is shoved into the minute track, that's when things go wrong.


I agree. I am currently wearing my old SKX173 with the 3 o'clock mini pip and its fine because there is no minute track on the dial its on the chapter ring. Of course its a misaligned chapter ring but that's another story.


----------



## fillerbunny

Davekaye90 said:


> *Not having a printed minute track makes all the difference.* Samurai has had lume there long before the requirement, and it's never been a problem. It's when the markers are pushed inboard to make space for a minute track, and then the lume is shoved into the minute track, that's when things go wrong.


I disagree – a single index/pip shoved into the minute track on a raised chapter ring would be even worse 😬


----------



## Tanker G1

fillerbunny said:


> I disagree – a single index/pip shoved into the minute track on a raised chapter ring would be even worse 😬


Like this?








We seem to be rehashing our gripes, but I agree. It's not that the above isn't a great looking watch, it's that most agree the previous iteration without the plot and a framed date window looked better. There's a limited number of people willing to spend north of $1,000 on a Seiko. Going downhill with the looks on those watches isn't the best path, ISO compliance be damned. 

Also, $1,500 for a Shogun?
, no.

Somewhat rhetorical, but I wonder why the Aquis gets brought up so often when a 6R Prospex hits $1,200 or so?


----------



## Inimicalone

Tanker G1 said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 16952483
> 
> We seem to be rehashing our gripes, but I agree. It's not that the above isn't a great looking watch, it's that most agree the previous iteration without the plot and a framed date window looked better. There's a limited number of people willing to spend north of $1,000 on a Seiko. Going downhill with the looks on those watches isn't the best path, ISO compliance be damned.
> 
> Also, $1,500 for a Shogun?
> , no.
> 
> Somewhat rhetorical, but I wonder why the Aquis gets brought up so often when a 6R Prospex hits $1,200 or so?


That pip does look horribly out of place.


----------



## alex.au

chesterworks said:


> In part this is what I love about the new slim turtle. The 4:30 date window sidesteps the mini-pip issue entirely.


💯


----------



## BRAUN XXIII

Inimicalone said:


> That pip does look horribly out of place.


The new mm300 should not be like this. That 3 o'clock lume marker looks bad. The X on dial looks bad. The rough surface of second hand looks bad. All these make the good mm300 goes south when the prices keep going north. This is not a few hundred bucks watch we are talking about.


----------



## fillerbunny

Tanker G1 said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 16952483


Ooooh yeah, that's the spot!



> Somewhat rhetorical, but I wonder why the Aquis gets brought up so often when a 6R Prospex hits $1,200 or so?


Because the participant pool of this thread isn't huge and a couple of guys really like the Oris. Apparently it has good specs.


----------



## sblantipodi

Tanker G1 said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 16952483
> 
> We seem to be rehashing our gripes, but I agree. It's not that the above isn't a great looking watch, it's that most agree the previous iteration without the plot and a framed date window looked better. There's a limited number of people willing to spend north of $1,000 on a Seiko. Going downhill with the looks on those watches isn't the best path, ISO compliance be damned.
> 
> Also, $1,500 for a Shogun?
> , no.
> 
> Somewhat rhetorical, but I wonder why the Aquis gets brought up so often when a 6R Prospex hits $1,200 or so?


You Say 1200€ for a prospex Is too much.
Can you tell what are the watches you can buy for 1200€ that are far Better than a prospex?

I tried buying a khaki and this is the result.










Can you suggest other better alternatives to prospex watches in the 1200€ price range?


----------



## alex.au

Seiko Sumo Taiwan Limited Edition, 500 pieces:
SPB343J1


----------



## coconutpolygon

sblantipodi said:


> You Say 1200€ for a prospex Is too much.
> Can you tell what are the watches you can buy for 1200€ that are far Better than a prospex?
> 
> I tried buying a khaki and this is the result.
> 
> View attachment 16953486
> 
> 
> Can you suggest other better alternatives to prospex watches in the 1200€ price range?


if we’re not comparing apples to apples. From my recent purchases my Nomos club was just under £1000 new from an AD. And it feels like a significantly higher quality product than a seiko prospex or presage available at a similar or higher price. 100m wr, 8mm thin, unique design and hand assembled all in house etc etc.

Also pointless to bring it up, but there are tons of micros also offering way more for less.

Then just spending a little more and you get a lot more for your money from brands like longines and oris IMO.


----------



## sblantipodi

coconutpolygon said:


> if we’re not comparing apples to apples. From my recent purchases my Nomos club was just under £1000 new from an AD. And it feels like a significantly higher quality product than a seiko prospex or presage available at a similar or higher price. 100m wr, 8mm thin, unique design and hand assembled all in house etc etc.
> 
> Also pointless to bring it up, but there are tons of micros also offering way more for less.
> 
> Then just spending a little more and you get a lot more for your money from brands like longines and oris IMO.


Nomos does not give you the pro specifications they are not comparable watches at all.

Prospex watches are screw down crown watches with a water resistance of 200meters, hard coated alloy, sapphire crystal with AR coating, ceramic bezel on some watches, a watch made completely in house by a company with an enormous history and heritage.

So I repeat.

What can you buy with 1200€ that is better and comparable to a prospex watch?


----------



## timetellinnoob

sblantipodi said:


> View attachment 16939146
> 
> 
> New Tuna is arriving.


Due Apr 1 2023!


----------



## Galaga

This looks fantastic


----------



## TravisMorgan

sblantipodi said:


> You Say 1200€ for a prospex Is too much.
> Can you tell what are the watches you can buy for 1200€ that are far Better than a prospex?
> 
> I tried buying a khaki and this is the result.
> 
> View attachment 16953486
> 
> 
> Can you suggest other better alternatives to prospex watches in the 1200€ price range?


 There’s plenty of nice alternative watches and watch brands for that much money, even cheaper...and I own 7 Seikos..


----------



## fillerbunny

sblantipodi said:


> What can you buy with 1200€ that is better and comparable to a prospex watch?


The Christopher Ward C65 Dartmouth Series 2 is coming out this month and doesn't look bad. A COSC SW200, lumed dark blue dial, sapphire bezel, 1253€ on bracelet if you pay in Sterling. Also no longer has the guy's name on the dial.

Doesn't look like a Seiko, though.


----------



## sblantipodi

TravisMorgan said:


> There’s plenty of nice alternative watches and watch brands for that much money, even cheaper...and I own 7 Seikos..
> View attachment 16953569
> View attachment 16953593
> View attachment 16953594


I'm sorry, is this a micro brand?!
How can you compare a micro brand to a Seiko? xD

I don't think that Seiko have ever done a watch that ugly 🤣

Do you have other valid alternatives in the 1200€ that is better than Seikos?

I mean, something with same quality and same heritage?

You know you can buy a lot of watches cheaper than Rolex or Omega or Seiko but they are simply not a Rolex an Omega or a Seiko.


----------



## sblantipodi

fillerbunny said:


> The Christopher Ward C65 Dartmouth Series 2 is coming out this month and doesn't look bad. A COSC SW200, lumed dark blue dial, sapphire bezel, 1253€ on bracelet if you pay in Sterling. Also no longer has the guy's name on the dial.
> 
> Doesn't look like a Seiko, though.


Do you want to compare an ugly copy to an Omega classic to a Seiko?

They even admit that this watch is an ugly copy to the Omega xD

_Dartmouth may be based on the 1967 Omega Seamaster 300 ‘Big Triangle’ (Ref 0552) – commissioned by the MOD for the Royal Navy – but it offers so much more:_


----------



## TravisMorgan

Heritage is the only thing you got that's above the rest of your description....as for WR, sapphire, looks, even price and quality there are tons just as good...some even better...stick with your Seikos if it makes you happy ...obviously not much for you does in the watch department unless it's heritage...I would trust my life on these watches I own...even microbrands..


----------



## somerandodude

sblantipodi said:


> I'm sorry, is this a micro brand?!
> How can you compare a micro brand to a Seiko? xD
> 
> I don't think that Seiko have ever done a watch that ugly 🤣
> 
> Do you have other valid alternatives in the 1200€ that is better than Seikos?
> 
> I mean, something with same quality and same heritage?
> 
> You know you can buy a lot of watches cheaper than Rolex or Omega or Seiko but they are simply not a Rolex an Omega or a Seiko.


Sinn 556


----------



## sblantipodi

somerandodude said:


> Sinn 556


How a Sinn 556 is better than a 1200€ Seiko?
They use cheap calibers from eta because they are not able to produce a caliber, they have AR coating on both side of the glass prone to scratches.
No comparable lume, no hardened steel, the design is boring.

What is better in that Sinn than a Seiko Prospex?

Come on, stop saying that you don't want to spend 1200€ for a Seiko, you don't even know what else but with that money. xD

In that price range Seiko is still king.


----------



## fillerbunny

Oh dear.


----------



## sblantipodi

It's time to stop complaining about nonsenses, why don't you compare a an Addiesdive or an Invicta to a Rolex?

Why you should compare such minor microbrands to a Seiko?

Come on.


----------



## somerandodude

sblantipodi said:


> How a Sinn 556 is better than a 1200€ Seiko?
> They use cheap calibers from eta because they are not able to produce a caliber, they have AR coating on both side of the glass prone to scratches.
> No comparable lume, no hardened steel, the design is boring.
> 
> What is better in that Sinn than a Seiko Prospex?
> 
> Come on, stop saying that you don't want to spend 1200€ for a Seiko, you don't even know what else but with that money. xD
> 
> In that price range Seiko is still king.


The design is subjective. I would say it's better than 90% of the Prospex offerings. The finishing on the case and bracelet is also very good. It's not Seiko lume but it's also not a dive watch. It also has a screw down crown, 200m water resistance, the same magnetic resistance, saphire crystal, and that lowly selita movement will keep much better time than anything in a Prospex watch. That package sounds very comparable to a 1200€ Prospex watch.


----------



## sblantipodi

somerandodude said:


> The design is subjective. I would say it's better than 90% of the Prospex offerings. The finishing on the case and bracelet is also very good. It's not Seiko lume but it's also not a dive watch. It also has a screw down crown, 200m water resistance, the same magnetic resistance, saphire crystal, and that lowly selita movement will keep much better time than anything in a Prospex watch. That package sounds very comparable to a 1200€ Prospex watch.


You are comparing apples to patatoes.
It's like comparing Rolex with Invicta.

6R35 calibers is not that bad, it's obviously less accurate than a 2824 clone but come one, it's more than enough accurate for a daily beater.

With Seiko you buy an in house work horse, with sellita, you buy a 2824 clone that is used by a company that is not even able to produce a caliber.

If that it's ok for you, no problem, I respect it, but don't compare Rolex to Invictas or Seikos with that micro brands.

It does not have any sense.


----------



## TravisMorgan

sblantipodi said:


> How a Sinn 556 is better than a 1200€ Seiko?
> They use cheap calibers from eta because they are not able to produce a caliber, they have AR coating on both side of the glass prone to scratches.
> No comparable lume, no hardened steel, the design is boring.
> 
> What is better in that Sinn than a Seiko Prospex?
> 
> Come on, stop saying that you don't want to spend 1200€ for a Seiko, you don't even know what else but with that money. xD
> 
> In that price range Seiko is still king.


Yeah...Sinn 556s looks terrible...lol


----------



## sblantipodi

TravisMorgan said:


> Yeah...Sinn 556s looks terrible...lol
> View attachment 16953810
> View attachment 16953812
> View attachment 16953813


You are comparing a micro brand that is not even able to produce a caliber with one of the greatest maison of all time that is able to produces automatic work horses, great automatic high beat calibers, great quartz watches and spring drive ones.

It's like comparing Rolex with a micro brand.

You can do it, but it has no sense.


----------



## TravisMorgan

sblantipodi said:


> With Seiko you buy an in house work horse, with sellita, you buy a 2824 clone that is used by a company that is not even able to produce a caliber.


So freaking what...you must love Rings of Power and The Last Jedi with all their heritage and what heritage means to you....So you judge other people and the watches they wear by heritage and in house movements...lol...


----------



## MKN

Here I was thinking that 24 new posts must mean an interesting new Seiko - fooled again..
Could you guys take the childish bickering to another thread?


----------



## somerandodude

sblantipodi said:


> You are comparing apples to patatoes.
> It's like comparing Rolex with Invicta.
> 
> 6R35 calibers is not that bad, it's obviously less accurate than a 2824 clone but come one, it's more than enough accurate for a daily beater.
> 
> With Seiko you buy an in house work horse, with sellita, you buy a 2824 clone that is used by a company that is not even able to produce a caliber.
> 
> If that it's ok for you, no problem, I respect it, but don't compare Rolex to Invictas or Seikos with that micro brands.
> 
> It does not have any sense.


If you think Rolex to Invicta is comparable to Seiko vs Sinn you are really out of touch with reality. Although Sinn doesn't have an inhouse movement their finishing is objectively equal or better to Seiko and they've done their own r&d for new watch technologies. Sinn, although smaller than Seiko is also not a microbrand. I love Seiko, I own a lot but their value proposition has worsened in the last decade and there are other brands that compete with them in the price bracket Seiko is playing in now.


----------



## TravisMorgan

MKN said:


> Here I was thinking that 24 new posts must mean an interesting new Seiko - fooled again..
> Could you guys take the childish bickering to another thread?


I loved Seiko for over last 1/2 century, but I won't kiss their ass


----------



## sblantipodi

TravisMorgan said:


> So freaking what...you must love Rings of Power and The Last Jedi with all their heritage and what heritage means to you....So you judge other people and the watches they wear by heritage and in house movements...lol...


Why spend more on a Sinn (that is a good company and you pay for that) instead on an even smaller microbrand with similar specs?
You can buy watches from other microbrands with similar specs at far less money.


----------



## TravisMorgan

sblantipodi said:


> You can buy watches from other microbrands with similar specs at far less money.


Yes your right


----------



## MKN

TravisMorgan said:


> I loved Seiko for over last 1/2 century, but I won't kiss their ass


I don’t care about who kisses who, could you stick to new Seiko releases here?


----------



## Subzero46

MKN said:


> Here I was thinking that 24 new posts must mean an interesting new Seiko - fooled again..
> Could you guys take the childish bickering to another thread?


100% This….


----------



## Davekaye90

sblantipodi said:


> How a Sinn 556 is better than a 1200€ Seiko?
> They use cheap calibers from eta because they are not able to produce a caliber, they have AR coating on both side of the glass prone to scratches.
> No comparable lume, no hardened steel, the design is boring.
> 
> What is better in that Sinn than a Seiko Prospex?
> 
> Come on, stop saying that you don't want to spend 1200€ for a Seiko, you don't even know what else but with that money. xD
> 
> In that price range Seiko is still king.


Ok I'll play. Citizen NB-6021. ISO rated 200M pro diver, titanium case, sapphire crystal, in-house movement since apparently that's important for some reason....you know Vacheron still uses some outside movements? 4Hz beat which you don't get from Seiko until you pay 8L money. Lume that's still deep filled like you used to get from Seiko, not blobbed on top with no power.

About $600 US. Seiko is still very good at designing watches. In a spec fight though, they're gonna lose to much smaller brands, or brands like Citizen that haven't jacked up their prices 30-50%.


----------



## aks12r

TravisMorgan said:


> So freaking what...you must love Rings of Power and The Last Jedi with all their heritage and what heritage means to you....So you judge other people and the watches they wear by heritage and in house movements...lol...


Oi! 
No dissing Rings Of Power until the season has ended and we still haven't seen Sauron's ugly mug and we have to wait another 1-2 years for the next series...
Then it's open season...


----------



## aks12r

TravisMorgan said:


> I loved Seiko for over last 1/2 century, but I won't kiss their ass


interesting... wonder what Seiko's ass looks like? Judging from their watches, would be heavy and thick.


----------



## TravisMorgan

aks12r said:


> Oi!
> No dissing Rings Of Power until the season has ended and we still haven't seen Sauron's ugly mug and we have to wait another 1-2 years for the next series...
> Then it's open season...


There is not one character I care for on this show...not one...I am rooting for Sauron to wipe out this modern version of Middle Earth...Go Seiko!...hoping something new in the Alpinist department..


----------



## fillerbunny

Davekaye90 said:


> Ok I'll play. Citizen NB-6021. ISO rated 200M pro diver, titanium case, sapphire crystal, in-house movement since apparently that's important for some reason....you know Vacheron still uses some outside movements? 4Hz beat which you don't get from Seiko until you pay 8L money. Lume that's still deep filled like you used to get from Seiko, not blobbed on top with no power.
> 
> About $600 US. Seiko is still very good at designing watches. In a spec fight though, they're gonna lose to much smaller brands, or brands like Citizen that haven't jacked up their prices 30-50%.


Or if one prefers modern design instead of an homage to 60's Swiss divers (much like the 62MAS) there's the NB6004 (-5, -6). 647€ on a titanium bracelet  on Italian Amazon for our friend.

E: Oh, and this guy has a lume plot _on both sides _of the date window!


----------



## fillerbunny

aks12r said:


> interesting... wonder what Seiko's ass looks like? Judging from their watches, would be heavy and thick.
> View attachment 16954013


Explains why I enjoy their design so.


----------



## Tanker G1

sblantipodi said:


> You Say 1200€ for a prospex Is too much.
> Can you tell what are the watches you can buy for 1200€ that are far Better than a prospex?
> 
> I tried buying a khaki and this is the result.


Why would you post a Hamilton Khaki with low WR as an example of an alternative to a Seiko Prospex? 



sblantipodi said:


> What can you buy with 1200€ that is better and comparable to a prospex watch?


You've demonstrated that in your opinion there's no example, because of heritage or whatever argument you want to identify with, so why bother?



sblantipodi said:


> In that price range Seiko is still king.


 
I'd bet I'm in the top 10% here of money given to Seiko so you know this comes from an honest opinion - the Seiko 6R35 Prospex range is the biggest pile of  going.



sblantipodi said:


> 6R35 calibers is not that bad


Again, 
I'd probably agree with you if the Prospex models sporting it were $600, but for $1,000+, the 6R35 specifications are unacceptable IMO. 



sblantipodi said:


> 6R35 calibers is not that bad, it's obviously less accurate than a 2824 clone but come one, it's more than enough accurate for a daily beater.


A beater is $1,200 now?


----------



## Tanker G1

MKN said:


> Here I was thinking that 24 new posts must mean an interesting new Seiko - fooled again..
> Could you guys take the childish bickering to another thread?





MKN said:


> I don’t care about who kisses who, could you stick to new Seiko releases here?


And yet, two posts to say the same thing.  

Did you hurt your finger scrolling through those 24 posts? What is that, a page and a half?


----------



## MKN

Tanker G1 said:


> And yet, two posts to say the same thing.
> 
> Did you hurt your finger scrolling through those 24 posts? What is that, a page and a half?


----------



## SKYWATCH007

YES I would love a new Alpinist. Anyone have some info ? I remember that crystal blue textured dial was shown here a couple months ago. Whatever happened to that one?


----------



## mjordan79

There are 2 kind of people. Those who can understand watches and those who can't. People that says that "1200€ for a Prospex is too much" are just people who can't understand watches. Simple like that.
Just ignore them, they're not worth your answer nor your time.

People who compare watches based on SW200 or ETA based calibers with middle-end Seikos should go in a forum about agriculture. Not watches. They're just illiterate idiots. Leave them alone sinking in their own ignorance.


----------



## Tanker G1

mjordan79 said:


> There are 2 kind of people. Those who can understand watches and those who can't. People that says that "1200€ for a Prospex is too much" are just people who can't understand watches. Simple like that. Just ignore them, they're not worth your answer nor your time.


Deep. 

My argument is there are watches that cost less, with better accuracy, build quality, and quality control than a 1200 euro/buck Seiko Prospex. 

What's your take from the summit of 'understands watches'?


----------



## mjordan79

Tanker G1 said:


> Deep.
> 
> My argument is there are watches that cost less, with better accuracy, build quality, and quality control than a 1200 euro/buck Seiko Prospex.
> 
> What's your take from the summit of 'understands watches'?


Understanding that manufacturers that use third party calibers are not valid candidates against a competitor who produce their own movements is the FIRST step to start speaking about watches. If you can't even understand this, please stop speaking in a specialized forum. Just look at dress watches and live happy.


----------



## TravisMorgan

mjordan79 said:


> Understanding that manufacturers that use third party calibers are not valid candidates against a competitor who produce their own movements is the FIRST step to start speaking about watches. If you can't even understand this, please stop speaking in a specialized forum. Just look at dress watches and live happy.


----------



## somerandodude

mjordan79 said:


> There are 2 kind of people. Those who can understand watches and those who can't. People that says that "1200€ for a Prospex is too much" are just people who can't understand watches. Simple like that.
> Just ignore them, they're not worth your answer nor your time.
> 
> People who compare watches based on SW200 or ETA based calibers with middle-end Seikos should go in a forum about agriculture. Not watches. They're just illiterate idiots. Leave them alone sinking in their own ignorance.


I think there's an extremely high chance this is an alternate account of Sblantipodi.


----------



## TravisMorgan

somerandodude said:


> I think there's an extremely high chance this is an alternate account of Sblantipotdi.


----------



## coconutpolygon

sblantipodi said:


> Nomos does not give you the pro specifications they are not comparable watches at all.
> 
> Prospex watches are screw down crown watches with a water resistance of 200meters, hard coated alloy, sapphire crystal with AR coating, ceramic bezel on some watches, a watch made completely in house by a company with an enormous history and heritage.
> 
> So I repeat.
> 
> What can you buy with 1200€ that is better and comparable to a prospex watch?


I did say it's not an apples to apples comparison. 100m WR and a stainless steel case with a sapphire crystal is more than 99% of people will ever need no matter what the marketing material from whatever watch company tells you.

Hate to break it to you but all those "pro specifications" are just things they put on a spec sheet to sell you the watch. Literally 0.001% of people will ever need more than 100m of water resistance and all of the other ****. These watches are jewellery, and the best way to sell jewellery to men is to make it seem like you're buying a useful "tool".

The problem with the "history and heritage" is that none of it is on display outside of the superficial design of the watch in the prospex/presage/king seiko and seiko 5 lines. the movements are terrible, the tolerances are awful, the bracelets are still terrible for the price, the lume apparently is getting worse. Seiko's "heritage and history" is only on display starting with their 6L/8L movement watches, and of course with Grand Seiko.

I'm not even a Seiko hater, I love their designs and history. I just think their iconic designs deserve to be executed better. I have bought a bunch of Seikos in the past few years and I'm wearing one right now.

But after buying watches from around the same price as the prospex divers, there's just better ways to spend your money. If I am watch enthusiast/collector, I can probably afford to buy more than one Seiko prospex diver. Why would I buy one or two prospex divers with an awful warranty, movement, bracelet, finishing, tolerances etc. When I could spend that money on one of the higher end Seiko divers (the SLA ones for example). Or maybe even a Tudor? Or just put in a little more money and get a much better watch from longines, oris, sinn, etc etc there's so many brands offering a higher quality product and service than Seiko.

And if I'm just a random person who wants to buy ONE watch, I would go with the solar quartz seiko divers, or if I'm living in 2022 an Apple Watch 😂.

*Case in point, what's on my wrist today:*

I bought both the SJE085, and the Prospex Alpinist SPB259. And (obviously) the SJE085 blows the SPB259 out the water.

While the Ginza dial is beautiful and I do miss it, that's also where the rest of the watch falls short. the finishing and tolerances are too wide on the case and bracelet which make it feel really cheap. Clasp was awful. I don't even need to mention the 6R35 lol. On paper it looked like a beautiful watch, and at first I thought it was great! but once I got past the superficial stage it was just not a good experience so I ended up selling it to get the SJE085. The SPB259 was £700? I think that's what I paid for it.

The SJE085 - much better finishing on the case and the crystal is fantastic. The dial and feel of the watch is comparable to my Rolex Explorer 124270 - which is high praise. The 6L35 vs the 6R35 is night and day difference. The 6L has been running +2 for 3 months now. The SJE085 is extremely overpriced at retail, but I got it for 50% off. I would actually pay £1800 for it now that I've had it for a few months, it really is a great watch. I feel like that's a fair price for it if it came on a better strap (I use one from delugs).

And this is kind of my point, Seiko's more expensive offerings are where the real quality lies, and where their designs are done to a standard that feels like they actually give a **** about what they're doing. And have movements that aren't terrible. That's why I think buying a Prospex now is just a waste of money if you are a watch collector. Would you have a few mediocre watches or one really special one?

I think they need to figure out how to stop selling 500 variations of the same watch and infinite limited editions, and just sell some higher quality watches with their better movements at a competitive price. They could _easily_ compete with Longines and Tudor and all those brands, because Seiko's designs are phenomenal. If the SLA017 was available from an AD today it would be on my wrist right now lol.


----------



## One-Seventy

Any new and upcoming Seiko watches?


----------



## coconutpolygon

One-Seventy said:


> Any new and upcoming Seiko watches?


😂😂😂😂


----------



## sblantipodi

coconutpolygon said:


> The 6L35 vs the 6R35 is night and day difference. The 6L has been running +2 for 3 months now


Most of the 6R35 calibers are able to do +2 a day if well regulated.
My last two Sumos with 6r35 are running +2 with factory calibration.

It's true that we have seen 6R35 watches with bad factory calibration but this is something that every watch repairer can fix in 10 minutes.

I'm not saying that 6R35 is the best caliber for the money and I know that Powermatic 80 is a better caliber but this does not mean that 6R35 is a bad caliber.


----------



## t-o-m-o

sblantipodi said:


> What can you buy with 1200€ that is better and comparable to a prospex watch?


Here is one with Prospex specification, only without ugly X on the dial and unlike Seiko, with the aligned bezel and better QC overall. I admit it lacks originality though ;-). I bought it because there was no other way to see how SBBN045 would fit my wrist before I order it. I figured it is better to eventually find it too bulky for $100 then for $1200. So, it was supposed to be disposable test piece. However, I was amazed by the finish and quality. This experiment of mine shows that you can build and sell for $100, and make a profit while doing so, a beautifully executed watch with saphire crysal, ceramic bezel, drilled lugs, gorgeous lume, 200m WR, screw down crown, decent bracelet, Seiko NH35 automatic movement etc.. It doesn't cost much more Seiko or Rolex for that matter to build the watch with the same specs im modern industrial world.. Price you are paying has nothing to do with the specs, you are paying premium just for the inscription on the dial, nothing else. Rolex is charging $10000 for the sub because it can, Seiko is charging $1200 because it saw others do it and think they can also. Those prices have nothing to do with the specs, materials or the labour that went into manufacturing them.. It is just how the markets work.


----------



## t-o-m-o

t-o-m-o said:


> Here is one with Prospex specification, only without ugly X on the dial and unlike Seiko, with the aligned bezel and better QC overall. I admit it lacks originality though ;-). I bought it because there was no other way to see how SBBN045 would fit my wrist before I order it. I figured it is better to eventually find it too bulky for $100 then for $1200. So, it was supposed to be disposable test piece. However, I was amazed by the finish and quality. This experiment of mine shows that you can build and sell for $100, and make a profit while doing so, a beautifully executed watch with saphire crysal, ceramic bezel, drilled lugs, gorgeous lume, 200m WR, screw down crown, decent bracelet, Seiko NH35 automatic movement etc.. It doesn't cost much more Seiko or Rolex for that matter to build the watch with the same specs im modern industrial world.. Price you are paying has nothing to do with the specs, you are paying premium just for the inscription on the dial, nothing else. Rolex is charging $10000 for the sub because it can, Seiko is charging $1200 because it saw others do it and think they can also. Those prices have nothing to do with the specs, materials or the labour that went into manufacturing them.. It is just how the markets work.
> View attachment 16954331
> 
> View attachment 16954332
> 
> View attachment 16954330
> 
> View attachment 16954329


Sorry, that was 300 m WR, and tested in pressure chamber if you are wondering... ;-)


----------



## coconutpolygon

sblantipodi said:


> Most of the 6R35 calibers are able to do +2 a day if well regulated.
> My last two Sumos with 6r35 are running +2 with factory calibration.
> 
> It's true that we have seen 6R35 watches with bad factory calibration but this is something that every watch repairer can fix in 10 minutes.
> 
> I'm not saying that 6R35 is the best caliber for the money and I know that Powermatic 80 is a better caliber but this does not mean that 6R35 is a bad caliber.


6R35 has so much positional variance that you cannot regulate the movement unless you wear it exactly the same every single day. Believe me I had... 5 or 6? 6R35 watches which all ran very differently over the course of a year, with temperature and wearing patterns significantly changing how they performed. That -15/+25 is not that far out of how all of them eventually performed.

This 6L35 I think is rated for -10/+15? which isn't much tighter than the 6R35, but so far with it going from very hot weather to cold again in the UK, it's kept the same steady rate, and the positional variance is nowhere near as wild as the 6R35s I tested on timegraphers.


----------



## fillerbunny

One-Seventy said:


> Any new and upcoming Seiko watches?


That's a great idea for a thread, someone should start one.


----------



## SkxRobbie

Im looking forward to a new Seiko GMT diver now that the movement is available.


----------



## sblantipodi

coconutpolygon said:


> 6R35 has so much positional variance that you cannot regulate the movement unless you wear it exactly the same every single day. Believe me I had... 5 or 6? 6R35 watches which all ran very differently over the course of a year, with temperature and wearing patterns significantly changing how they performed. That -15/+25 is not that far out of how all of them eventually performed.
> 
> This 6L35 I think is rated for -10/+15? which isn't much tighter than the 6R35, but so far with it going from very hot weather to cold again in the UK, it's kept the same steady rate, and the positional variance is nowhere near as wild as the 6R35s I tested on timegraphers.


I buy Seiko watches since ten years and I have a timegrapher. Don't teach me something I know.
6R35 can be regulated well if you measure the daily error.

6L35 is a much much better caliber and no one is arguing on this, unfortunately Seiko does not use 6L35 on cheap watches.


----------



## Tanker G1

sblantipodi said:


> I buy Seiko watches since ten years and I have a timegrapher. Don't teach me something I know.
> 6R35 can be regulated well if you measure the daily error.
> 
> 6L35 is a much much better caliber and no one is arguing on this, unfortunately Seiko does not use 6L35 on cheap watches.


How is the 6L a "much much" better caliber if the 6R can be so well regulated?


----------



## sblantipodi

Tanker G1 said:


> How is the 6L a "much much" better caliber if the 6R can be so well regulated?


because it has less positional variance and can be regulated even better than 6R obvisously.


----------



## Jauto

SkxRobbie said:


> Im looking forward to a new Seiko GMT diver now that the movement is available.


I agree. In fact, the main reason I've held off on trying one of the SSK00x watches they released first is that I'm assuming 10 minutes after I buy one, Seiko will drop new GMTs!


----------



## Tanker G1

sblantipodi said:


> because it has less positional variance and can be regulated even better than 6R obvisously.


So you want to get defensive when @coconutpolygon says the 6R has positional variance but now that we're comparing two Seiko movements one of the cons of the 6R is positional variance?

WTF?


----------



## TravisMorgan

Tanker G1 said:


> So you want to get defensive when @coconutpolygon says the 6R has positional variance but now that we're comparing two Seiko movements one of the cons of the 6R is positional variance?
> 
> WTF?


----------



## Davekaye90

mjordan79 said:


> Understanding that manufacturers that use third party calibers are not valid candidates against a competitor who produce their own movements is the FIRST step to start speaking about watches. If you can't even understand this, please stop speaking in a specialized forum. Just look at dress watches and live happy.


Um....what? You know Rolex, those guys? The Daytona? You know they originally bought movements from Zenith? Omega used to use lightly modified ETA-2892s? Tudor used modified ETA-2824s? 

You think the original AP Royal Oak and Patek Nautilus - two of the most sought after, premier luxury watches ever made, had in-house movements? Think again. AP and PP bought the Jaeger-LeCoultre Calibre 920 and used that. The idea that in-house good, commercial bad is ridiculous, *especially *when a COSC Sellita SW-300 is available from a brand like Formex for 6R Seiko Presage money.


----------



## Davekaye90

coconutpolygon said:


> I did say it's not an apples to apples comparison. 100m WR and a stainless steel case with a sapphire crystal is more than 99% of people will ever need no matter what the marketing material from whatever watch company tells you.
> 
> Hate to break it to you but all those "pro specifications" are just things they put on a spec sheet to sell you the watch. Literally 0.001% of people will ever need more than 100m of water resistance and all of the other ****. These watches are jewellery, and the best way to sell jewellery to men is to make it seem like you're buying a useful "tool".
> 
> The problem with the "history and heritage" is that none of it is on display outside of the superficial design of the watch in the prospex/presage/king seiko and seiko 5 lines. the movements are terrible, the tolerances are awful, the bracelets are still terrible for the price, the lume apparently is getting worse. Seiko's "heritage and history" is only on display starting with their 6L/8L movement watches, and of course with Grand Seiko.
> 
> I'm not even a Seiko hater, I love their designs and history. I just think their iconic designs deserve to be executed better. I have bought a bunch of Seikos in the past few years and I'm wearing one right now.
> 
> But after buying watches from around the same price as the prospex divers, there's just better ways to spend your money. If I am watch enthusiast/collector, I can probably afford to buy more than one Seiko prospex diver. Why would I buy one or two prospex divers with an awful warranty, movement, bracelet, finishing, tolerances etc. When I could spend that money on one of the higher end Seiko divers (the SLA ones for example). Or maybe even a Tudor? Or just put in a little more money and get a much better watch from longines, oris, sinn, etc etc there's so many brands offering a higher quality product and service than Seiko.
> 
> And if I'm just a random person who wants to buy ONE watch, I would go with the solar quartz seiko divers, or if I'm living in 2022 an Apple Watch 😂.
> 
> *Case in point, what's on my wrist today:*
> 
> I bought both the SJE085, and the Prospex Alpinist SPB259. And (obviously) the SJE085 blows the SPB259 out the water.
> 
> While the Ginza dial is beautiful and I do miss it, that's also where the rest of the watch falls short. the finishing and tolerances are too wide on the case and bracelet which make it feel really cheap. Clasp was awful. I don't even need to mention the 6R35 lol. On paper it looked like a beautiful watch, and at first I thought it was great! but once I got past the superficial stage it was just not a good experience so I ended up selling it to get the SJE085. The SPB259 was £700? I think that's what I paid for it.
> 
> The SJE085 - much better finishing on the case and the crystal is fantastic. The dial and feel of the watch is comparable to my Rolex Explorer 124270 - which is high praise. The 6L35 vs the 6R35 is night and day difference. The 6L has been running +2 for 3 months now. The SJE085 is extremely overpriced at retail, but I got it for 50% off. I would actually pay £1800 for it now that I've had it for a few months, it really is a great watch. I feel like that's a fair price for it if it came on a better strap (I use one from delugs).
> 
> And this is kind of my point, Seiko's more expensive offerings are where the real quality lies, and where their designs are done to a standard that feels like they actually give a **** about what they're doing. And have movements that aren't terrible. That's why I think buying a Prospex now is just a waste of money if you are a watch collector. Would you have a few mediocre watches or one really special one?
> 
> I think they need to figure out how to stop selling 500 variations of the same watch and infinite limited editions, and just sell some higher quality watches with their better movements at a competitive price. They could _easily_ compete with Longines and Tudor and all those brands, because Seiko's designs are phenomenal. If the SLA017 was available from an AD today it would be on my wrist right now lol.
> 
> View attachment 16954190
> View attachment 16954230


It's interesting that the Ginza absolutely blew up like it did, while the SJE Alpinist release was an absolute bomb, and dealers had to use fire sale pricing to have any hope of moving any of them. Goes to show how important the dial is. The SJE dial looks like nothing, and so nobody cared. Meanwhile, the SBGK015 sold out in like twelve milliseconds. Dials sell watches.


----------



## Saswatch

SkxRobbie said:


> Im looking forward to a new Seiko GMT diver now that the movement is available.


@coconutpolygon mocked this one up for me.








I had prepped for this build (case, crystal, caseback, crown, bezel, bezel insert) until my most recent STO Turtle pick up.


----------



## sblantipodi

Tanker G1 said:


> So you want to get defensive when @coconutpolygon says the 6R has positional variance but now that we're comparing two Seiko movements one of the cons of the 6R is positional variance?
> 
> WTF?


The fact that a 6L35 and a sw200 has better positional variance than 6R35 doesn't make 6R35 a bad caliber. This is what I'm saying.
If you look at all the pros and cons, a 1200€ prospex watch is not that bad when compared to another watch of similar price.
Sw200 is not enough to judge that a 1200€ watch that uses that caliber is better than a prospex. Now I'm bothered.

If you don't want to buy a Seiko and you want to bash on them, please do us a favour and leave the thread, leave us free to talk about the new Seikos xD


----------



## coconutpolygon

Davekaye90 said:


> It's interesting that the Ginza absolutely blew up like it did, while the SJE Alpinist release was an absolute bomb, and dealers had to use fire sale pricing to have any hope of moving any of them. Goes to show how important the dial is. The SJE dial looks like nothing, and so nobody cared. Meanwhile, the SBGK015 sold out in like twelve milliseconds. Dials sell watches.


Yeah you're absolutely right, I think I've learned a lot from this experience because I'm trying to be a lot more cautious of being drawn in by a fancy looking dial. Sometimes less is more, and all that.


----------



## somerandodude

sblantipodi said:


> The fact that a 6L35 and a sw200 has better positional variance than 6R35 doesn't make 6R35 a bad caliber. This is what I'm saying.
> If you look at all the pros and cons, a 1200€ prospex watch is not that bad when compared to another watch of similar price.
> Sw200 is not enough to judge that a 1200€ watch that uses that caliber is better than a prospex. Now I'm bothered.
> 
> If you don't want to buy a Seiko and you want to bash on them, please do us a favour and leave the thread, leave us free to talk about the new Seikos xD


You asked for comparable watches in the price range. When given an example you bash the caliber among all the other bashing. Someone points out that the Seiko movement has shortcomings too and you create a fake account to support your point and try to turn around and tell the person you're responding to that it's them that's doing the bashing not you... It's just a watch dude, relax.


----------



## Tanker G1

sblantipodi said:


> Most of the 6R35 calibers are able to do +2 a day if well regulated.





sblantipodi said:


> because it has less positional variance and can be regulated even better than 6R obvisously.


According to you, most 6R35 can be regulated to +2, and the 6L can be regulated even better than the 6R because it has less positional variance. So better than +2, right?



sblantipodi said:


> The fact that a 6L35 and a sw200 has better positional variance than 6R35 doesn't make 6R35 a bad caliber. This is what I'm saying.


You've said a lot of things, most of it nonsensical.

Here's the bottom line - you think the 6R35 isn't bad. OK, fine, let's go with that. But it isn't good either. My point can be summarized right there - a $1,200 watch deserves better than a 6R35.


----------



## Saswatch

Lot of mud slinging and accusations of fake accounts here. Guys relax. Create a new thread and do the online fighting there.

Some people don’t like the 6R35 and some people do. The same goes for SW200 and STP-1-11.


----------



## Davekaye90

coconutpolygon said:


> Yeah you're absolutely right, I think I've learned a lot from this experience because I'm trying to be a lot more cautious of being drawn in by a fancy looking dial. Sometimes less is more, and all that.


I'll also say that there's something to be said for variety. Not everyone wants a Black Bay or a Planet Ocean. I certainly don't. I currently have seven divers in the $1-2K range, and will be adding a couple of more relatively soon. I could sell them all and get a Planet Ocean or SMP300 with the proceeds, or maybe a Tudor BB58 and an SLA043 or SLA055. Not interested in doing that. The build quality and finishing of my Zodiacs are barely average at their price point, definitely nowhere near as good as a watch like the BB58. _But, _they're unique and fun to wear watches. The BB58 is not fun. It's the opposite of fun. It's just kind of there. Matte black or blue dial, and matte aluminum insert. Yawn.

The SLA055 is definitely nicer than the MM200R. 3X nicer? That I don't know about. Its possible that I might be more impressed if I handled one in person, but at least in pictures, the MM200R is not night/day worse than the SLA055, and I much prefer the overall proportions of the MM200R to the SLA with its humongous bezel and teeny tiny dial.

At least in my opinion, the case of the MM200R feels like a $1200 watch. The Willard to me looks like a fancy Turtle, and the 63MAS after having owned one for quite awhile, it's better proportioned than the 6RMAS that preceded it, but having owned both, I don't think it's any _nicer _than that watch was. The MM200R on the other hand feels like a genuine upgrade over the old MM200. It's easily better than my Zodiacs, and on balance I think its' more impressive overall than the Chris Ward lightcatcher case, though CW definitely has the better bezel action (ALL of my Swiss watches have far better bezels than any of my Seikos) and of course CW's bracelets are much better.


----------



## percysmith

Tanker G1 said:


> According to you, most 6R35 can be regulated to +2, and the 6L can be regulated even better than the 6R because it has less positional variance. So better than +2, right?
> 
> 
> You've said a lot of things, most of it nonsensical.
> 
> Here's the bottom line - you think the 6R35 isn't bad. OK, fine, let's go with that. But it isn't good either. My point can be summarized right there - a $1,200 watch deserves better than a 6R35.





Saswatch said:


> Lot of mud slinging and accusations of fake accounts here. Guys relax. Create a new thread and do the online fighting there.
> 
> Some people don’t like the 6R35 and some people do. The same goes for SW200 and STP-1-11.


Maybe one way to go is to wait for second hand 6R35 models to become available, buy one and see what you get with the expectation of dropping in a 6R15 movement replacement should the timekeeping make it necessary.

I remember there's two versions of the 6R15 - which one is the correct drop-in replacement for 6R35?









Seiko Mechanical 6R15 movement


Seiko Mechanical 6R15 / NE15 movement




www.watchpartsplaza.com













Seiko 6R15D movement Automatic 23 Jewels original


Need to replace the movement of your Seiko 6R15 watch? Buy the original 6R15D movement for Seiko online at www.Watch-Parts-Plaza.com!




www.watchpartsplaza.com


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

I think specs alone do not determine the value of a watch, though specs could be a larger or smaller proportion of how each individual determines value. That said, we should _not_ be comparing apples to apples, apples to oranges, apples to potatoes, and apples to patatoes. We should be comparing salad to salad. We need to discuss the hows and whys Seiko is either a reliable green salad, a zingy mayonnaise-based salad (e.g. potato, pasta, egg salads), or a transcendent taco salad.


----------



## fillerbunny

coconutpolygon said:


> Yeah you're absolutely right, I think I've learned a lot from this experience because I'm trying to be a lot more cautious of being drawn in by a fancy looking dial. Sometimes less is more, and all that.


Then again, the point of a watch is to be there and look exciting to its owner. The dial covers most of what you see, and if it makes you giddy, I think it's a good sign.


----------



## Tanker G1

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I think specs alone do not determine the value of a watch, though specs could be a larger or smaller proportion of how each individual determines value. That said, we should _not_ be comparing apples to apples, apples to oranges, apples to potatoes, and apples to patatoes. We should be comparing salad to salad. We just to discuss the hows and whys Seiko is either a reliable green salad, a zingy mayonnaise-based salad (e.g. potato, pasta, egg salads), or a transcendent taco salad.


The Garden Salads are still a good deal. Yeah, they used to be under $4 and now they're $5 or more but now they come with croutons. The Grand Salad has also gone up in price with its value frequently questioned because it uses the same factory lettuce as the Garden Salad. Sometimes people get upset over the Limited Edition Salads that just have a different ingredient sprinkled on top. Some say no matter what, the Grand Salad will never be as good as a Swiss Salad.

The SPB and SBDC Salads are where people are getting taken. They used to be 7 bucks or so but now they're $10 to $15. That'd be ok I guess if they were better ingredients but often the lettuce is wilted. It's like they're not even looking at the salads before they leave the kitchen.


----------



## sblantipodi

Tanker G1 said:


> The Garden Salads are still a good deal. Yeah, they used to be under $4 and now they're $5 or more but now they come with croutons. The Grand Salad has also gone up in price with its value frequently questioned because it uses the same factory lettuce as the Garden Salad. Sometimes people get upset over the Limited Edition Salads that just have a different ingredient sprinkled on top. Some say no matter what the Grand Salad will never be as good as a Swiss Salad.
> 
> The SPB and SBDC Salads are where people are getting taken. They used to be 7 bucks or so but now they're $10 to $15. That'd be ok I guess if they were better ingredients but often the lettuce is wilted. It's like they're not even looking at the salads before they leave the kitchen.


It's not that way.
Latest prospex got some important upgrade that you pay for.

Have a look at the original Sumo for example.
Original Sumo has no sapphire crystal, no AR coating, no diashield, stamped clasp, no ceramic bezel, 6R15 caliber, standard dial.

New Sumo costs more but it has a sapphire glass with AR coating, diashield, a better clasp, ceramic bezel and a 6R35 caliber, improved dial.

Does the new Sumo worth the increased price over the old one? Sure, every watches on the market costs more than 5 years ago, even the ones that has no upgrade, why Seiko should continue to sell you a Sumo for the original price?


----------



## twgxiong

Tanker G1 said:


> Be the change you want to see. Post a new Seiko. Or are you here just to chap ass as the thread police?


fair enough. here is an interesting new leaked image, a bit outside seiko's usual offerings. you can tell that it is real because the dial text is not centered


----------



## One-Seventy

fillerbunny said:


> I believe it's been accepted that this is the "general chat loosely related to Seiko" thread.


I don't know if I'd call it "general". More like the (very) occasional new Seiko model, and lots of these.


----------



## Shining

One-Seventy said:


> I don't know if I'd call it "general". More like the (very) occasional new Seiko model, and lots of these.
> View attachment 16955494


That bag picture is actually funny cause the "new" seiko headmistress in France (and now she is in charge of seiko europe too) come from Gucci 😂


----------



## jjjones

I dont know about you guys but I'd rather buy vintage than spend 1200€ on a Prospex.


----------



## sblantipodi

jjjones said:


> I dont know about you guys but I'd rather buy vintage than spend 1200€ on a Prospex.


This have sense but to buy vintage you need to be an expert to not buy Frankenstein watches and you need to live with the fact that some parts are not available if you need to service the watch.
Most vintage watches can't be cleaned with water, leave alone use them like a "normal watch".


----------



## C.V.

One-Seventy said:


> I don't know if I'd call it "general". More like the (very) occasional new Seiko model, and lots of these.



View attachment 16955494

Very true. 
However, This looks too much like one of the pop up ads.

Try this instead:


----------



## Bob1035

jjjones said:


> I dont know about you guys but I'd rather buy vintage than spend 1200€ on a Prospex.


I understand your thinking, although at the same time there's a benefit of having a new, properly sealed watch with modern lume. I spent a healthy amount of money getting my vintage 6309 serviced, relumed, and pressure tested. Now I love that watch and want to use it as intended, so it was worth the investment to me. However, a new "Willard" would do the same thing and have drilled lugs to boot.

And then there's vintage chronographs, with difficult to source parts, etc.


----------



## Saswatch

jjjones said:


> I dont know about you guys but I'd rather buy vintage than spend 1200€ on a Prospex.





sblantipodi said:


> This have sense but to buy vintage you need to be an expert to not buy Frankenstein watches and you need to live with the fact that some parts are not available if you need to service the watch.
> Most vintage watches can't be cleaned with water, leave alone use them like a "normal watch".


Vintage Seikos (and Omegas) are great. Aesthetically pleasing to me, light as a feather and a joy to wear. I’ve seen a lot of Frankenwatch in the Seiko 6x and 7x caliber series but less of it in the 5000 most notably the 51xx and 52xx models. The 56xx shares parts with the 52 models.

Which brings us to the real issue with these watches besides lack of water resistance - the availability of parts for maintenance. Some of mine have sat at a watchmakers bin for 6+ months. One of them took a year and in the end the crown of a GS got bent somehow but I was done letting it collect dust.

Get one or two because they are worth it. But take servicing costs and access to replacement parts into consideration.


----------



## SkxRobbie

Saswatch said:


> @coconutpolygon mocked this one up for me.
> View attachment 16954548
> 
> I had prepped for this build (case, crystal, caseback, crown, bezel, bezel insert) until my most recent STO Turtle pick up.


I like that mock up. The only difference is that I would like a 24 hour chapter ring like yours paired with a common dive bezel


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> I'll also say that there's something to be said for variety. Not everyone wants a Black Bay or a Planet Ocean. I certainly don't. I currently have seven divers in the $1-2K range, and will be adding a couple of more relatively soon. I could sell them all and get a Planet Ocean or SMP300 with the proceeds, or maybe a Tudor BB58 and an SLA043 or SLA055. Not interested in doing that. The build quality and finishing of my Zodiacs are barely average at their price point, definitely nowhere near as good as a watch like the BB58. _But, _they're unique and fun to wear watches. The BB58 is not fun. It's the opposite of fun. It's just kind of there. Matte black or blue dial, and matte aluminum insert. Yawn.
> 
> The SLA055 is definitely nicer than the MM200R. 3X nicer? That I don't know about. Its possible that I might be more impressed if I handled one in person, but at least in pictures, the MM200R is not night/day worse than the SLA055, and I much prefer the overall proportions of the MM200R to the SLA with its humongous bezel and teeny tiny dial.
> 
> At least in my opinion, the case of the MM200R feels like a $1200 watch. The Willard to me looks like a fancy Turtle, and the 63MAS after having owned one for quite awhile, it's better proportioned than the 6RMAS that preceded it, but having owned both, I don't think it's any _nicer _than that watch was. The MM200R on the other hand feels like a genuine upgrade over the old MM200. It's easily better than my Zodiacs, and on balance I think its' more impressive overall than the Chris Ward lightcatcher case, though CW definitely has the better bezel action (ALL of my Swiss watches have far better bezels than any of my Seikos) and of course CW's bracelets are much better.
> 
> View attachment 16955064


Nice divers! I dont always agree with you but I do appreciate your nuanced and realistic approach to watches. Your comment about the Zodiac is refreshing and not every watch needs to "punch above its weight" to be appreciated. ✌


----------



## valuewatchguy

coconutpolygon said:


> I think they need to figure out how to stop selling 500 variations of the same watch and infinite limited editions, and just sell some higher quality watches with their better movements at a competitive price. They could _easily_ compete with Longines and Tudor and all those brands, because Seiko's designs are phenomenal.



If you go back and look at their back catalogs from decades ago, you will see the shotgun approach to sales/design has always been part of the Seiko ethos. So many different lines and models.... that often looked very similar to each other. But I tend to aprpeciate that they try to offer something for everyone. 

But if you look at the current Rolex Catalog (I stopped counting) but they advertise over 230+ versions of the DateJust.... so It isnt just Seiko that makes infinite variations of the same watch.


----------



## SkxRobbie

valuewatchguy said:


> If you go back and look at their back catalogs from decades ago, you will see the shotgun approach to sales/design has always been part of the Seiko ethos. So many different lines and models.... that often looked very similar to each other. But I tend to aprpeciate that they try to offer something for everyone.
> 
> But if you look at the current Rolex Catalog (I stopped counting) but they advertise over 230+ versions of the DateJust.... so It isnt just Seiko that makes infinite variations of the same watch.


Its shocking to see the sheer volume and variety of models in the Seiko back catalauges.
And Speaking of DateJust, I bought a Seiko 7009 DateJust 'homage' when I was a youngster in the Eighties. Still works today by the way but Seiko had an ugly stepbrother copy of basicly every popular brand back in the day. This may be why they are happy to sell NH36's to every homage manufacturer around. Glass houses and stones?


----------



## thesharkman

sblantipodi said:


> It's not that way.
> Latest prospex got some important upgrade that you pay for.
> 
> Have a look at the original Sumo for example.
> Original Sumo has no sapphire crystal, no AR coating, no diashield, stamped clasp, no ceramic bezel, 6R15 caliber, standard dial.
> 
> New Sumo costs more but it has a sapphire glass with AR coating, diashield, a better clasp, ceramic bezel and a 6R35 caliber, improved dial.
> 
> Does the new Sumo worth the increased price over the old one? Sure, every watches on the market costs more than 5 years ago, even the ones that has no upgrade, why Seiko should continue to sell you a Sumo for the original price?


lol....I would rather have the characteristics of the OLD sumo: 1) don't want sapphire, 2) don't want Diashield, 3) improved dial....no X for me is a better dial. clasp and bezel are up in the air - I could go either way.

<* shark >>><


----------



## Davekaye90

jjjones said:


> I dont know about you guys but I'd rather buy vintage than spend 1200€ on a Prospex.


Depends on which one. The quick-set on the 5606 is a little plastic gear that was never intended to last 50 years. If/when it disintegrates, that's it, no more quick-set. Seiko doesn't have them. I've seen some folks DIY replacement gears, or presumably you could 3D print one now. Not something I want to worry about with a "new" watch.

What happens on a diver if the crown gets cross threaded or the stem is damaged? It's waaay too easy to get hosed on a vintage watch for me to seriously consider one, especially something like a diver as opposed to a dress watch where I'd be less concerned if it had no effective water resistance. 

My oldest watch is a ~2006 Omega Seamaster that I bought relatively recently. No idea if it's ever been serviced, so the seals need to be checked and probably replaced, I want to have the bezel refinished, and the sapphire crystal, if it has any AR, is so bad that it might as well not be there. 

I'm having a new crystal custom AR coated, and then I'm going to have that swapped in when the watch goes in to have the rest of the work done. The watch was about $1K, and I'm probably looking at adding another $500 to that to get it to where I want it.


----------



## Davekaye90

valuewatchguy said:


> Nice divers! I dont always agree with you but I do appreciate your nuanced and realistic approach to watches. Your comment about the Zodiac is refreshing and not every watch needs to "punch above its weight" to be appreciated. ✌


Thanks! Yeah I have a very realist attitude about Zodiac. Plenty of people like to complain about the 6R35, which fine. I've only had one, and mine ran decently well, but obviously one movement is not a trend.

The STP 3-13 on the other hand is _so bad _that Zodiac sh** canned it without ever publicly explaining why. It's just gone now, the new models are all using 1-11s again. I've described the 3-13 as a grenade with the pin halfway out. Just a question of when. 

What's more, their Pro Divers don't use STP at all, they bought in Sellitas for those. That would be like Seiko buying 9015s for the Prospex range because they didn't trust their own movements enough.


----------



## Saswatch

Davekaye90 said:


> The quick-set on the 5606 is a little plastic gear that was never intended to last 50 years. If/when it disintegrates, that's it, no more quick-set.
> [..]
> I'm having a new crystal custom AR coated, and then I'm going to have that swapped in when the watch goes in to have the rest of the work done.


Date gearing fragility is true on the 52xx series too. Had it replaced on either the 5206 or 5216 (can’t recall) which took months for the part to materialize. 5206 had the instant date changeover.
Mind sharing the AR coating process? The SARB017 and another watch I have need it.


----------



## fillerbunny

SkxRobbie said:


> Seiko had an ugly stepbrother copy of basicly every popular brand back in the day. This may be why they are happy to sell NH36's to every homage manufacturer around. Glass houses and stones?


Or maybe it's just it would be kinda odd for TMI to refuse selling a disposable movement SII makes a ****load of. I'm sure Miyota and all the Chinese manufacturers wouldn't mind, though.


----------



## fillerbunny

Davekaye90 said:


> What's more, [Zodiac's] Pro Divers don't use STP at all, they bought in Sellitas for those.


I read somewhere that this was due to the STP having trouble with magnetism for ISO 6425 and they'll be going with the 1-11 once they get that sorted.

I guess that means now's the time to get a Pro-Diver – the colours are really tempting me.


----------



## Davekaye90

Saswatch said:


> Date gearing fragility is true on the 52xx series too. Had it replaced on either the 5206 or 5216 (can’t recall) which took months for the part to materialize. 5206 had the instant date changeover.
> Mind sharing the AR coating process? The SARB017 and another watch I have need it.


I bought a third party 1:1 replacement crystal for my Omega from an eBay seller, and sent that off to USILG to have it coated. They can do it with the original crystal, but if it does have any AR that would have to be stripped off first which ads cost (and it's not necessarily guaranteed that they can get it all off perfectly). I confirmed with the eBay seller that their crystal did not have any on it, which is what I wanted. 

Now I wait about two months or so for the coating to be done and then the crystal to be shipped back to me. You have a choice of double side coating or underside only. I went with underside. All of my other watches have that, and they range from "decent" on the Oris D65 to "unbelievable" on my Squale. As long as it's at least as good as my Oris I'll be happy, and what I've heard about USLIG is that their coatings are much more on the Squale end of the spectrum as opposed to Oris. While they say that getting it double coated is substantially more effective, I just don't want to have to worry about scratching the coating and then having to deal with this whole process again. 

Assuming there's no AR that has to come off first, the coating is $90.


----------



## aks12r

Tanker G1 said:


> The Garden Salads are still a good deal. Yeah, they used to be under $4 and now they're $5 or more but now they come with croutons. The Grand Salad has also gone up in price with its value frequently questioned because it uses the same factory lettuce as the Garden Salad. Sometimes people get upset over the Limited Edition Salads that just have a different ingredient sprinkled on top. Some say no matter what the Grand Salad will never be as good as a Swiss Salad.
> 
> The SPB and SBDC Salads are where people are getting taken. They used to be 7 bucks or so but now they're $10 to $15. That'd be ok I guess if they were better ingredients but often the lettuce is wilted. It's like they're not even looking at the salads before they leave the kitchen.


 best watch-brand analysis I've read in years


----------



## Davekaye90

fillerbunny said:


> I read somewhere that this was due to the STP having trouble with magnetism for ISO 6425 and they'll be going with the 1-11 once they get that sorted.
> 
> I guess that means now's the time to get a Pro-Diver – the colours are really tempting me.


Interesting. Yeah if given the choice I would take Sellita over STP every time. I had two 1-11s, one in a Borealis, and one in a Zodiac ZO9204, and those were both fine. The 3-13 in my ZO9283 self destructed after a year or so, happily within the warranty period so Zodiac covered everything but the cost to ship the watch to FG service. I'm not sure what's in my ZO9250. I've seen them described as having both the 1-11 and the 3-13, so there may have been a running change since the watch has been around for a few years. No movement issues, but the little spring that's supposed to pop the crown out when you unscrew it, that works maybe half the time.

As with Seiko, if you're a Sea Wolf fan, there's just some crap you have to put up with.


----------



## jmnav

sblantipodi said:


> What can you buy with 1200€ that is better and comparable to a prospex watch?


A proxpex watch bought some few years ago.

That's what I did anyway.


----------



## jmnav

sblantipodi said:


> You are comparing apples to patatoes.
> It's like comparing Rolex with Invicta.
> 
> 6R35 calibers is not that bad,


In a $1000+ watch? yes, they are.



sblantipodi said:


> it's obviously less accurate than a 2824 clone


...which already are cheap bastards nowadays.



sblantipodi said:


> but come one, it's more than enough accurate for a daily beater.


No, they aren't. That's why my only remaining Seiko is an 8L35.



sblantipodi said:


> With Seiko you buy an in house work horse,


I don't give a damn for past pedigree.



sblantipodi said:


> with sellita, you buy a 2824 clone that is used by a company that is not even able to produce a caliber.


And yet, it works better, which it's what matters.



sblantipodi said:


> If that it's ok for you, no problem, I respect it, but don't compare Rolex to Invictas or Seikos with that micro brands.


No, of course you don't. After all good marketing is making a good work. Why compete on specs when you can compete on branding, which you have monopoly over?



sblantipodi said:


> It does not have any sense.


Truly.


----------



## somerandodude

Saswatch said:


> Date gearing fragility is true on the 52xx series too. Had it replaced on either the 5206 or 5216 (can’t recall) which took months for the part to materialize. 5206 had the instant date changeover.
> Mind sharing the AR coating process? The SARB017 and another watch I have need it.


Fwiw there are at least two third-parties making metal replacement gears for 5xxx movements.


----------



## Degr8n8

sblantipodi said:


> You Say 1200€ for a prospex Is too much.
> Can you tell what are the watches you can buy for 1200€ that are far Better than a prospex?
> 
> I tried buying a khaki and this is the result.
> 
> View attachment 16953486
> 
> 
> Can you suggest other better alternatives to prospex watches in the 1200€ price range?


Many of the Citizen divers or a Casio Frogman if you like quartz.


----------



## One-Seventy

Shining said:


> That bag picture is actually funny cause the "new" seiko headmistress in France (and now she is in charge of seiko europe too) come from Gucci 😂


That's nothing. Some years ago, the incoming country MD arrived from the washing-machine industry. First order of business: strong-arming the mothership to outlaw parallel UK imports so they could sell us more Sporturas and £95 chronos! 

I'll post pictures of some old and outgoing Seikos tomorrow though


----------



## chesterworks

Who's paying MSRP for a Prospex anyway smdh


----------



## Plus 9Time

Three new Seiko solar Speed Timer models have been introduced with the silver and black SSC911 (SBDL095 JDM), red and blue SSC913 (SBDL097 JDM), and red and black SSC915 (SBDL099 JDM).


----------



## fillerbunny

The downside of Solar is that the only subdial colour option is "solar panel" :/


----------



## ashisanandroid

I think I like these? Not sure why the size went up over the last solar Speedtimers, so I'm thinking they might now be a bit long L2L for me. Anything that reminds me of the Cevert colourways will always go down well with me!


----------



## fillerbunny

They look a lot more generic than the previous ones, like they should be labeled Lorus/Pulsar/Alba. The properly lumed indices are convenient, though.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Plus 9Time said:


> Three new Seiko solar Speed Timer models have been introduced with the silver and black SSC911 (SBDL095 JDM), red and blue SSC913 (SBDL097 JDM), and red and black SSC915 (SBDL099 JDM).
> View attachment 16957514
> 
> View attachment 16957517
> 
> View attachment 16957518


----------



## Shining

Plus 9Time said:


> Three new Seiko solar Speed Timer models have been introduced with the silver and black SSC911 (SBDL095 JDM), red and blue SSC913 (SBDL097 JDM), and red and black SSC915 (SBDL099 JDM).
> View attachment 16957514
> 
> View attachment 16957517
> 
> View attachment 16957518



Soon the limited edition pogue color version...
Seiko saw that this model worked well so now we are gonna have 300 color variant I guess.
I liked it but this new ones doesn't look as well made as the first ones or even the LE sky blue version.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Shining said:


> I liked it but this new ones doesn't look as well made as the first ones or even the LE sky blue version.



how can you tell from just a render?


----------



## fillerbunny

Shining said:


> Soon the limited edition pogue color version...
> Seiko saw that this model worked well so now we are gonna have 300 color variant I guess.
> I liked it but this new ones doesn't look as well made as the first ones or even the LE sky blue version.


No, to Seiko's credit instead of 300 colour variants we're getting a new watch – for whatever reason.

SSC813:









SSC911:








E: A strap-friendly 21mm lug width, too!

As for the Pogue, the $245 Detroit Mint is probably the closest we're gonna get.


----------



## Shining

valuewatchguy said:


> how can you tell from just a render?


True. Then i'll correct my statement. The seiko render looks even worst than usual. 
The render I make for fun are the same quality and I'm no professional...
Fratello already got some real shot of them and I have to admit they look pretty well made as the other. Exept maybe the coke. I was hopping to find a coke seiko so I was happy to see this one but it look a bit dull compare to the other.




fillerbunny said:


> No, to Seiko's credit instead of 300 colour variants we're getting a new watch – for whatever reason.
> 
> SSC813:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSC911:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E: A strap-friendly 21mm lug width, too!
> 
> As for the Pogue, the $245 Detroit Mint is probably the closest we're gonna get.


Didn't look at the case size. Why did they made a "new" one ??

Never heard of the Detroit Mint before. Nice little watch.


----------



## Shoota70

What’s the deal with the two tone bezel not indicating 60-75 second overlap? 

No need for 2 colors then. Fanboy service BS these are.


----------



## fillerbunny

Shoota70 said:


> What’s the deal with the two tone bezel not indicating 60-75 second overlap?
> 
> No need for 2 colors then. Fanboy service BS these are.


The red zone means "really, _really _fast".


----------



## Tltuae

Thinner and a bit larger, now Seiko has my attention.


----------



## MojoS

Tltuae said:


> Thinner and a bit larger, now Seiko has my attention.


I’d have to agree, especially considering the L2L has essentially stayed the same.


----------



## One-Seventy

I take the Alba/Lorus point. Or maybe microbrand? The hands seem less characterful, and the bezel is a conventional steel type with an insert, and without that interesting angled bevel across the top. It's moved the sub-second graduation from the dial, now they're on the rehaut, not that you'd normally need them. 0.3mm difference is the thickness of four human hairs, I probably wouldn't be able to tell the difference.

Also black date wheel on silver dial? It's at about 4.19 (why) on both models, but here even more noticeable. I'll take a look, but hmmmm.....










Dial andhandset remind me of this (not enough to be derivative, they just remind me):


----------



## fillerbunny

One-Seventy said:


> Also black date wheel on silver dial? It's at about 4.19 (why) on both models, but here even more noticeable.


That's just how the date wheel on the V192 movement is oriented (but yeah, why). Look how graceful this makes the Solar Sumo look:


----------



## One-Seventy

fillerbunny said:


> That's just how the date wheel on the V192 movement is oriented (but yeah, why). Look how graceful this makes the Solar Sumo look:


Oh lordy. There must have been something they could do to avoid that!


----------



## MrDisco99

Putting it inside the 6:00 subdial would've worked much better.

It's like they're just letting computers design the dials.

I keep refreshing this thread out of habit, but I can't remember the last time I was actually excited about a new Seiko release.


----------



## fillerbunny

MrDisco99 said:


> Putting it inside the 6:00 subdial would've worked much better.
> 
> It's like they're just letting computers design the dials.


Dunno if they could have cut into the solar panel. It would also mess with the legibility of the only useful subdial on the watch.

The V192 is likely a mod of a previous movement with date at 3 because people want 3-6-9 subdials. People also want dates, so that's where the date went.


----------



## MrDisco99

fillerbunny said:


> Dunno if they could have cut into the solar panel. It would also mess with the legibility of the only useful subdial on the watch.
> 
> The V192 is likely a mod of a previous movement with date at 3 because people want 3-6-9 subdials. People also want dates, so that's where the date went.


Yeah that makes sense. Still they could've moved the date a few degrees clockwise so it's between the indices instead of cutting one off. But then they would need a special date wheel for this movement.

It just comes across as cheap even though at that price it shouldn't be.


----------



## Tickstart

6139 reissue when


----------



## MtnClymbr

Wow I missed a lot here haha… I’d love a pogue re-issue. I snapped up this JDM quartz a little bit ago. I enjoy automatic movements, but man… quartz movements are so nice for just a grab and go…


----------



## One-Seventy

Tickstart said:


> 6139 reissue when


That would need a chrono movement with a minute register at 6, and Seiko's only suitable automatic movement has the minutes subdial at 9. They could move it I suppose, but only if there are lots of other watches they could put that movement into. So it does _feel _like it could be _never_.


----------



## MrDisco99

One-Seventy said:


> That would need a chrono movement with a minute register at 6, and Seiko's only suitable automatic movement has the minutes subdial at 9. They could move it I suppose, but only if there are lots of other watches they could put that movement into. So it does _feel _like it could be _never_.


Yeah I don't think they're going to create a whole new movement to mimic the dial layout of the 6139.

And before anyone says it (again), no they can't just "bring back" the old movement.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

chesterworks said:


> Who's paying MSRP for a Prospex anyway smdh


I know this was a rhetorical question but ignoring how Seikos can still be purchased on the gray market and imported without VAT/GST allows us to cite MSRP in our inevitable complaints about rising prices. Seiko fans are like Star Wars fans—nobody hates what they love more. (I am both a Seiko and Star Wars fan so I have twice the self-loathing!)


----------



## Tickstart

6139 movement reissue when


----------



## One-Seventy

Tickstart said:


> 6139 movement reissue when


feelnever


----------



## alex.au

Tickstart said:


> 6139 movement reissue when


if it's automatic chrono they'll charge 3K+ I reckon. if they wanted to try get them under 1000 they could use the VK64 movement, no need for solar panels to ruin the design and keep it affordable


----------



## fillerbunny

alex.au said:


> if it's automatic chrono they'll charge 3K+ I reckon. if they wanted to try get them under 1000 they could use the VK64 movement, no need for solar panels to ruin the design and keep it affordable


VK64 will still ruin the design. The Detroit Mint version doesn't look terrible with the VK61, though. There hasn't been a 6T61 or an 8T61 yet, but Seiko could do it if they wanted to.


----------



## Peter_030

Davekaye90 said:


> Don't think these have been posted here yet? SARX101 and SARW063.


Found some info you may be interested in for the upcoming *SARW063











Seiko Presage Prestige Line Sharp Edged Series 13th Danjuro Ichikawa Succession Commemorative Limited Edition*

Seiko Japan product page: SARW063 | セイコーウオッチ

Source: https://watchcharts.com/listing/973...-november-7-seiko-seiko-watch-sarw063-presage

(Scheduled to be released on November 7) Seiko SEIKO Watch SARW063 Presage PRESAGE Men's Sharp Edged Series Ichikawa Danjuro 13th Generation Commemorative Limited Model Core Shop Exclusive Automatic Horseskin Band Multi-needle Analog Manufacturer's Warranty 1 Year (Domestic Genuine Product)

_Translated from the source via Google Translate. I've cleaned it up a little to aid legibility_



> Kabuki is a traditional performing art that represents Japan.
> 
> Introducing a model that expresses the traditional colors created by the Naritaya Ichikawa family, the head family of Kabuki.
> 
> The hemp leaf pattern, which is a feature of the Sharp Edged Series, was incorporated into Kabuki costumes during the Edo period and became popular as a fashion trend.
> 
> In addition, Mr. Danjuro Ichikawa 5th created a traditional Japanese color called “Kakiiro” by wearing a persimmon-colored fusuma, and this model expresses that color with the backing material of the dial and band. By realizing the hemp leaf pattern that created a trend in the Kabuki world and the Sharp Edged Series wearing the traditional Japanese color "Kakiiro", it is a model with a stronger story.
> 
> The exclusive individual packaging is gold and black, making it suitable for a limited model commemorating the succession of Danjuro Ichikawa XIII.


*Limited quantity of 2,000 (300 domestic limited).*

(Specifications)


Caliber 6R21
Drive system Mechanical self-winding (with manual winding)
Material Case material: Edge HC Body HC Back cover HC + sapphire glass
Glass material: Sapphire glass (internal non-reflective coating)
Band material: Horse leather (hose) One Push three-fold method
Dimensions Case size: 47.37mm (length) x 40.16mm (width) x 12.22mm (thickness)
Weight: 94g
Arm length (maximum): 195mm

Sharp Edged Series 13th Danjuro Ichikawa Succession Commemorative Limited Model Limited Quantity: 2,000 pieces Domestic limited 300 pieces


Accuracy: +25 seconds to -15 seconds per day
Drive period: Approximately 45 hours at maximum winding
No. of stones: 29 stones
Back lid "LIMITED EDITION" notation
Back lid serial number included
See-through back
Screw back

* Date hand/day of the week


Hands included
Power reserve display function
Second hand stop function
Calendar (date/day of the week) function


Anti-magnetic: Yes
Lumibrite: Yes (hands/indexes)

Warranty period: Manufacturer's warranty: 1 year
Country of origin: Japan

Reinforced water resistance for daily use: 10 bar

Many of the prominent JDM sellers accept pre-orders, e.g.: Sakura


----------



## Degr8n8

mjordan79 said:


> There are 2 kind of people. Those who can understand watches and those who can't. People that says that "1200€ for a Prospex is too much" are just people who can't understand watches. Simple like that.
> Just ignore them, they're not worth your answer nor your time.
> 
> People who compare watches based on SW200 or ETA based calibers with middle-end Seikos should go in a forum about agriculture. Not watches. They're just illiterate idiots. Leave them alone sinking in their own ignorance.


I think that everyone’s opinion is valid. Just because someone’s views don’t align with your own, it doesn’t mean those views are wrong. This is a watch forum, a place for open, sometimes comical, and ideally respectful discussion. Some may think that Seiko leads their price tier and offers great feautures and quality control. Some may have an opposing view, which can also be argued.


----------



## Peter_030

MtnClymbr said:


> I snapped up this JDM quartz a little bit ago


Could you share the watch reference, please? That one looks pretty awesome!
I'd like to know a little more about it.


----------



## MtnClymbr

Peter_030 said:


> Could you share the watch reference, please? That one looks pretty awesome!
> I'd like to know a little more about it.


It’s from the Seiko “Spirit” line. This particular reference is SBTR029. They have a silver one that’s SBTR007. I think there’s about 4 other variations if you just search by SBTR.


----------



## fillerbunny

MtnClymbr said:


> I think there’s about 4 other variations if you just search by SBTR.


No, there are 15 regular odd-numbered references from SBTR001-029 plus a couple of even-numbered gold-toned variations.


----------



## Peter_030

Thank you both!

Found the SBTR029 here and more models here
I especially like the models with the date at 3 o'clock.
Surprisingly affordable! And meca-quartz, yummy!

direct download calibre 8T67 manual - .PDF @ 598KB


----------



## fillerbunny

Peter_030 said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> Found them here I like the models with the date at 3 o'clock.
> Surprisingly affordable! And meca-quartz, yummy!


They can be had even cheaper from Rakuten using a proxy, but at these prices it isn't necessarily worth the trouble.

Date at 3, yeah, the 8T67 is the superior movement since it has a 12h totaliser instead of a 24h subdial.

I believe I listed all the variations in this post a while ago. My wife is still mad at me for selling my 001 (pics in this and this post), she loved the dial.


----------



## Peter_030

@fillerbunny Yes, that gorgeous red dial was my immediate favourite 

Sadly, no longer (at least not easily available) any more.
Saw this one, but importing in the EU adds around 25% to the price


----------



## Degr8n8

Tanker G1 said:


> The Garden Salads are still a good deal. Yeah, they used to be under $4 and now they're $5 or more but now they come with croutons. The Grand Salad has also gone up in price with its value frequently questioned because it uses the same factory lettuce as the Garden Salad. Sometimes people get upset over the Limited Edition Salads that just have a different ingredient sprinkled on top. Some say no matter what, the Grand Salad will never be as good as a Swiss Salad.
> 
> The SPB and SBDC Salads are where people are getting taken. They used to be 7 bucks or so but now they're $10 to $15. That'd be ok I guess if they were better ingredients but often the lettuce is wilted. It's like they're not even looking at the salads before they leave the kitchen.


Swiss salad comes with Swiss Cheese and a piece of Swiss Chocolate for desert. Can’t beat that.


----------



## MtnClymbr

fillerbunny said:


> They can be had even cheaper from Rakuten using a proxy, but at these prices it isn't necessarily worth the trouble.
> 
> Date at 3, yeah, the 8T67 is the superior movement since it has a 12h totaliser instead of a 24h subdial.
> 
> I believe I listed all the variations in this post a while ago. My wife is still mad at me for selling my 001 (pics in this and this post), she loved the dial.


Way to deliver man 👍🏻


----------



## MtnClymbr

Long Island Watch has the time sonar for anyone interested…


----------



## HiroNakamoron




----------



## TagTime

Nice! That Honda brings me back to my teenage days. Drove one for several years, had some modifications done to it. Sweet ride. Not sure if I will get the watch though.


----------



## WYWY

HiroNakamoron said:


> View attachment 16965161
> View attachment 16965163


The green... see if it arrives on my shores by 11/11. I like how S5 has become a creator's playground for trying out different colours and designs.


----------



## Saswatch

HiroNakamoron said:


> View attachment 16965161
> View attachment 16965163


The green with cream dial is so tempting. It’s like Seiko is using the Swatch playbook. Love it!


----------



## HiroNakamoron

More photos irl







































Green SRPJ49 -available in Nov 2022 (6,000 pieces at EUR 410)
Black SRPJ75 -available in Feb 2023 (5,000 pieces at EUR 450)


Source: Introducing Seiko 5 Sports Honda Super Cub Limited SRPJ49 & SRPJ75


----------



## yonsson

One-Seventy said:


> I take the Alba/Lorus point. Or maybe microbrand? The hands seem less characterful, and the bezel is a conventional steel type with an insert, and without that interesting angled bevel across the top. It's moved the sub-second graduation from the dial, now they're on the rehaut, not that you'd normally need them. 0.3mm difference is the thickness of four human hairs, I probably wouldn't be able to tell the difference.
> 
> Also black date wheel on silver dial? It's at about 4.19 (why) on both models, but here even more noticeable. I'll take a look, but hmmmm.....
> 
> View attachment 16958956
> 
> 
> Dial andhandset remind me of this (not enough to be derivative, they just remind me):
> 
> View attachment 16958959


The proportions look off to me. Too short hands and the “bezel” looks too broad. That’s the problem when there’s only one dial size to choose from.


----------



## fillerbunny

The green Honda would be a great look for a chronograph. A diver, eh, dunno.


----------



## Miklos86

fillerbunny said:


> The green Honda would be a great look for a chronograph. A diver, eh, dunno.


My thoughts exactly. Why issue a motorcycle-inspired dive watch? The two worlds couldn't be further apart. A chronograph or something with a stopwatch like the Citizen Tsuno Racer would be more fitting.


----------



## Tanker G1

Miklos86 said:


> My thoughts exactly. Why issue a motorcycle-inspired dive watch? The two worlds couldn't be further apart. A chronograph or something with a stopwatch like the Citizen Tsuno Racer would be more fitting.


Since when is a Seiko 5 a dive watch?


----------



## Wools

100m water resistence?

I've gone diving and snorkeling with an Apple Watch and it's been perfect. The frequency in which watch collectors want to say "Ohh, it's not ISO certified, it's not a dive watch. Oh, it doesn't have a helium escape valve and I can't use a diving bell, it's not a dive watch" is absurd.

It's a dive watch. Or to be clear, a dive capable watch.


----------



## Tanker G1

Wools said:


> 100m water resistence?
> 
> I've gone diving and snorkiling with my bloody Apple Watch and it's been perfect. The amount watch collectors want to say "Ohh, it's not ISO certified, it's not a dive watch. Oh, it doesn't have a helium escape valve and I can't use a diving bell, it's not a dive watch" is absured.
> 
> It's a dive watch.


So if I'm playing this back correctly, you consider your bloody Apple Watch a dive watch? I don't agree with that but I do agree that 100m WR is more than most people will ever need.

The modern Seiko 5 platform has models inspired by many facets of Japanese culture, including the recently released Ultraseven LE. Why aren't you upset with an Alien of Justice dive watch?

The Honda Super Cub is an important part of Japanese manufacturing history with over 100 million units sold. I'll be buying one of the Seiko 5 watches that celebrate it. I won't go diving, or even swimming with it. Seiko makes other watches for that.


----------



## One-Seventy

Wools said:


> 100m water resistence?
> 
> I've gone diving and snorkeling with an Apple Watch and it's been perfect. The frequency in which watch collectors want to say "Ohh, it's not ISO certified, it's not a dive watch. Oh, it doesn't have a helium escape valve and I can't use a diving bell, it's not a dive watch" is absurd.
> 
> It's a dive watch. Or to be clear, a dive capable watch.


I have a Zenith chrono with 100m rated WR, no screw-down crown and no dive bezel. Not a dive watch, nor dive-capable. 

The 5 has the case shape from a discontinued Seiko dive watch, but that's it really.


----------



## MrDisco99

Just because it survives underwater doesn't mean it's a dive watch. By that logic, my 100m SARB033 is a dive watch (it's not).


----------



## Xhantos

Tanker G1 said:


> Since when is a Seiko 5 a dive watch?


It is not a proper dive watch alright, but those in SKX cases look like one (and yes 100m water resistance is not bad at all)


----------



## fillerbunny

Guys, c'mon. Dive watch, dive _style _watch – we were talking about what the watch looks like, not whether it has a lume pip on the bezel or not.


----------



## Tickstart

Ah I want a Super Cub now.. Just wish I had a motorcycle license :c


----------



## MKN

Tickstart said:


> Ah I want a Super Cub now.. Just wish I had a motorcycle license :c


Do you need that for a scooter?


----------



## Tickstart

MKN said:


> Do you need that for a scooter?


It's a 125cc, so yes. We have no freedoms here in Sweden.


----------



## fillerbunny

Tickstart said:


> It's a 125cc, so yes. We have no freedoms here in Sweden.


There have been moped versions, though it's probably easier to go with a Husqvarna or Tunturi or such.


----------



## MKN

Tickstart said:


> It's a 125cc, so yes. We have no freedoms here in Sweden.


----------



## Xaltotun

Tanker G1 said:


> Since when is a Seiko 5 a dive watch?


It's a dive watch in 'looks' only 🤷

(although to be fair only a minuscule portion of dive watches actually go plunging on divers' wrists)


----------



## coolhandluke_7

MtnClymbr said:


> Wow I missed a lot here haha… I’d love a pogue re-issue. I snapped up this JDM quartz a little bit ago. I enjoy automatic movements, but man… quartz movements are so nice for just a grab and go…
> View attachment 16960277
> View attachment 16960279


What bracelets are those? I just picked up an SBTR027 and cannot find any info on what bracelets are compatible. Those are the first endlinks that I've ran across that match the contour of the case.


----------



## MtnClymbr

coolhandluke_7 said:


> What bracelets are those? I just picked up an SBTR027 and cannot find any info on what bracelets are compatible. Those are the first endlinks that I've ran across that match the contour of the case.


They’re both from uncle seiko (now uncle straps). They’re the bracelets for the sarb017 (Alpinist). Not a “perfect” fit, but pretty darn good and well enough for me, and I’m also hypersensitive to perfection so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## fluence4

Have you noticed there are no more kinetic watches. If you find any they are some leftovers "mall" watches

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90

fluence4 said:


> Have you noticed there are no more kinetic watches. If you find some they are some leftovers "mall" watches
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


Kinetic seems to be "worst of both worlds" between quartz and auto. One of the main reasons people like quartz watches is you can just grab them and put them on without worrying about winding or setting the date and time. Kinetic doesn't give you that, nor does it give you the warm fuzzies of a purely mechanical watch. I can see why they aren't popular.


----------



## coolhandluke_7

MtnClymbr said:


> They’re both from uncle seiko (now uncle straps). They’re the bracelets for the sarb017 (Alpinist). Not a “perfect” fit, but pretty darn good and well enough for me, and I’m also hypersensitive to perfection so take it with a grain of salt.


Thank you!


----------



## 6L35

Davekaye90 said:


> Kinetic seems to be "worst of both worlds" between quartz and auto. One of the main reasons people like quartz watches is you can just grab them and put them on without worrying about winding or setting the date and time. Kinetic doesn't give you that, nor does it give you the warm fuzzies of a purely mechanical watch. I can see why they aren't popular.


The last Kinetics with Auto-Relay give you up to 4 years of battery life in suspended mode. However I can understand the allure of solar charged movements.


----------



## windsmurf

I'm still a fan of Kinetics. I really enjoy my Kinetic Auto Relay. I just put a new capacitor in mine and it runs very well. 

In fact a similar feature was unveiled on a $13,000 watch (FP Journe Elegante). It has the same energy saving feature as the Kinetic Auto Relay, where hands stop moving after a while to save energy, until you shake the watch. This watch has been a hit, and sells for around $50,000 used.
Teddy Baldasarre mentions it here in his best quartz watches for 2022 video:


----------



## starwasp

Tickstart said:


> It's a 125cc, so yes. We have no freedoms here in Sweden.


Apart from the freedom to throw hand grenades, if you believe the reporting in the UK


----------



## soursenseless

MrDisco99 said:


> Just because it survives underwater doesn't mean it's a dive watch. By that logic, my 100m SARB033 is a dive watch (it's not).


I mean, is the Submariner Date not a dive watch because it doesn’t have a lume pip at 3?


----------



## WYWY

6L35 said:


> The last Kinetics with Auto-Relay give you up to 4 years of battery life in suspended mode. However I can understand the allure of solar charged movements.


Interesting. How much wrist-time is required to charge it to max?

I think a Kinetic would be useful for regions with limited sunlight.


----------



## fillerbunny

soursenseless said:


> I mean, is the Submariner Date not a dive watch because it doesn’t have a lume pip at 3?


Well, it doesn't say "diver's" on the dial, does it?


----------



## fillerbunny

WYWY said:


> I think a Kinetic would be useful for regions with limited sunlight.


I don't even want to know where it's too dark for an Arnie's six month solar charge – and I'm Finnish.


----------



## 6L35

WYWY said:


> Interesting. How much wrist-time is required to charge it to max?
> 
> I think a Kinetic would be useful for regions with limited sunlight.


I don't know exactly, but I bought at the end of 2017 and used it daily till January of 2019. Since then I just wear it for one day every 3 or 4 months.

That day is quite agitated 😅

Edit: The manual states that 200 swing equates to 1 day charge. Moreover: Wearing it for 1 day, generates energy for 1.5 additional days


----------



## MrDisco99

soursenseless said:


> I mean, is the Submariner Date not a dive watch because it doesn’t have a lume pip at 3?


A Rolex Sub, like any ISO Prospex watch, is a dive watch. It was made for diving. You could argue it's more of an Instagram flex watch or desk diver watch than a real dive watch these days, but the design requirement is for it to be a dive watch. The case design, seals, lume, etc. make it a dive watch.

A Seiko 5 is not a dive watch. It looks like a dive watch, as in its design is an homage to the SKX, but it was not made for diving. Notice how none of the marketing shows anyone diving with it. It's a casual sport watch... which is the actual role most dive watches serve today anyway, but that's another conversation.

You CAN dive with it. Heck you can dive with a Presage Cocktail Time. It'll PROBABLY survive. But it's not a dive watch.


----------



## WYWY

I think a Kinetic would still be useful for regions with little sunlight.


6L35 said:


> Edit: The manual states that 200 swing equates to 1 day charge.


I guess that translates to 200 steps for a day's charge. Which works for me even if I cycle through my collection. Though I see how it pales in comparison to Solar's "just leave it by the window"... 

But I like that Kinetic dial design won't be restricted by the constraints of a mandatory translucent dial. Citizen's dials started getting more interesting once they started to put more effort into mechanical!


----------



## 6L35

WYWY said:


> I think a Kinetic would still be useful for regions with little sunlight.


I think the same. It has the exactitude of quartz and the unlimited source of power of our own activity. Too bad Seiko is abandoning it, but I understand the reasons. It got too much flak when the technology was not mature enough.

Today I'm wearing mine. I don't remember when was the last time I set it, but it was likely 6 months ago, and it is off by just 7 seconds. I said "is" because I haven't bothered to correct it.


----------



## Bob1035

I guess technically a Date Sub is not an _ISO Certified_ diver....How Rolex Tests Its Dive Watches - Bob's Watches

Obviously that doesn't really matter, you can dive with a lot of watches that are certified and / or traditional "dive" watches.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Turtle Indonesian Limited Edition 🇮🇩









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 26


Seiko 5 Sports presenta una nuova creazione ispirata al Super Cub, una delle motociclette più prodotte al mondo nella storia. ..Questo orologio




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## Subzero46

AlvaroVitali said:


> Turtle Indonesian Limited Edition 🇮🇩
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 26
> 
> 
> Seiko 5 Sports presenta una nuova creazione ispirata al Super Cub, una delle motociclette più prodotte al mondo nella storia. ..Questo orologio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


Finally! A post about a new watch, not a rambling conversation banging on about “dIvE wAtCh sPeCs”.
Thanks!


----------



## MojoS

Subzero46 said:


> Finally! A post about a new watch, not a rambling conversation banging on about “dIvE wAtCh sPeCs”.
> Thanks!


No need to ramble on when the argument is sorted before it begins thanks to the ‘Diver’s’ certification on it 

This convo will be back again the next time there is a 100m watch with a bezel. It is WUS after all!


----------



## krayzie

6L35 said:


> The last Kinetics with Auto-Relay give you up to 4 years of battery life in suspended mode. However I can understand the allure of solar charged movements.


I don't like solar either cuz I always have to keep them by the window sill like plants, just that I don't need to water them periodically.

Also the sun burns way hot these days I can't just leave them there forever either.

Good thing the Arnie retro charges relatively quick, can't say the same for my two G-Shock squares.

I just wind the rest of my Seikos (9S55/8L35/8L55/5R65). I nickname the 8L55 "final scammer" cuz it's not all that accurate and I won't buy anymore.


----------



## Davidka

krayzie said:


> I don't like solar either cuz I always have to keep them by the window sill like plants, just that I don't need to water them periodically.
> 
> Also the sun burns way hot these days I can't just leave them there forever either.
> 
> Good thing the Arnie retro charges relatively quick, can't say the same for my two G-Shock squares.
> 
> I just wind the rest of my Seikos (9S55/8L35/8L55/5R65). I nickname the 8L55 "final scammer" cuz it's not all that accurate and I won't buy anymore.


I don't keep mine by the window. They're in a glass-top box, on a cabinet, in the far side from the window of a regularly lit room. Never had an issue with charge level.


----------



## 6L35

krayzie said:


> I don't like solar either cuz I always have to keep them by the window sill like plants, just that I don't need to water them periodically.
> 
> Also the sun burns way hot these days I can't just leave them there forever either.
> 
> Good thing the Arnie retro charges relatively quick, can't say the same for my two G-Shock squares.
> 
> I just wind the rest of my Seikos (9S55/8L35/8L55/5R65). I nickname the 8L55 "final scammer" cuz it's not all that accurate and I won't buy anymore.


Yes, the direct sun is a problem, but a translucent curtain makes wonders.

The Arnie charges very efficiently.

Maybe you'd like a Longines Ultra-Chron.


----------



## snash7

Asia based retailers are open for pre-orders for the upcoming Philippine limited edition


----------



## snash7




----------



## snash7

This new Sumo will be ref. SPB345


----------



## snash7

snash7 said:


> This new Sumo will be ref. SPB345


1000 pieces


----------



## snash7

Seiko Indonesia limited edition Prospex SRPJ52K1 500 pieces


----------



## thesharkman

snash7 said:


> Seiko Indonesia limited edition Prospex SRPJ52K1 500 pieces
> View attachment 16974241


man, that is kinda fugly! I know it's limited, but c'mon Seiko! 

<* shark >>><


----------



## just3pieces

thesharkman said:


> man, that is kinda fugly! I know it's limited, but c'mon Seiko!
> 
> <* shark >>><


wow 😧 yes one of the ugliest seikos I have ever seen... and I like most of their designs.


----------



## snash7

just3pieces said:


> wow 😧 yes one of the ugliest seikos I have ever seen... and I like most of their designs.


Seiko would have a winner if it was full stainless steel and without the gold crown and bezel


----------



## One-Seventy

thesharkman said:


> man, that is kinda fugly! I know it's limited, but c'mon Seiko!
> 
> <* shark >>><


Tbh it doesn't really matter what it looks like. It's a country LE which means wealthy collectors will simply pay whatever is necessary. They could have given it brown PVD, and a brown Croc strap and a small piece of sweetcorn on the ends of each hand and the "collector community" would be waving their notes around!


----------



## starwasp

snash7 said:


> Asia based retailers are open for pre-orders for the upcoming Philippine limited edition
> 
> View attachment 16973724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16973720


Do you think the brown rubber strap will be available separately? I have a boutique-only MM200 brown dial and rosegold bezel that that strap will look great on.


----------



## MojoS

One-Seventy said:


> Tbh it doesn't really matter what it looks like. It's a country LE which means wealthy collectors will simply pay whatever is necessary. They could have given it brown PVD, and a brown Croc strap and a small piece of sweetcorn on the ends of each hand and the "collector community" would be waving their notes around!


That sounds like it could be quite festive! A watch specifically for the autumn season 

they made a sushi themed LE, so I don’t even think that’s the most absurd jokey suggestion that’s been made here.
To your point though, as dumb as it is to admit, I feel like you are on the money re: country LEs - I’ve paid enough importing JDM/Thai LEs, the moment Seiko/GS produce something specific to the UK and if it isn’t too out far outside of my watch preferences you can bet I’ll be lining up like the rest of all these seiko suckers (I mean that with affection).


----------



## coconutpolygon

MojoS said:


> That sounds like it could be quite festive! A watch specifically for the autumn season
> 
> they made a sushi themed LE, so I don’t even think that’s the most absurd jokey suggestion that’s been made here.
> To your point though, as dumb as it is to admit, I feel like you are on the money re: country LEs - I’ve paid enough importing JDM/Thai LEs, the moment Seiko/GS produce something specific to the UK and if it isn’t too out far outside of my watch preferences you can bet I’ll be lining up like the rest of all these seiko suckers (I mean that with affection).


what would a UK specific design even be... a greasy texture inspired by fish and chips. or a brown lacquer finish inspired by a cup of tea 😂


----------



## helvetica

thesharkman said:


> man, that is kinda fugly! I know it's limited, but c'mon Seiko!
> 
> <* shark >>><


Trust me, it is and im local.


----------



## MojoS

coconutpolygon said:


> what would a UK specific design even be... a greasy texture inspired by fish and chips. or a brown lacquer finish inspired by a cup of tea 😂


Now that’s an idea! I feel like they’ve done washi paper like dials before, a greasy newspaper dial is just the next evolution of that (or maybe devolution)! With an alternating red and brown date wheel to reference the bitter rivalry between the nations two favourite sauces.


----------



## leidai5

Anyone managed to snag a Zimbe 17 SRPJ29K?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

MojoS said:


> Now that’s an idea! I feel like they’ve done washi paper like dials before, a greasy newspaper dial is just the next evolution of that (or maybe devolution)! With an alternating red and brown date wheel to reference the bitter rivalry between the nations two favourite sauces.


Don't forget to include a super limited to 10000 edition with a tikka masala dial! They can put it on a white rubber strap with a splash glossy brown paint on the end to represent the morning after a late night out.


----------



## brettinlux

Tanker G1 said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 16952483
> 
> We seem to be rehashing our gripes, but I agree. It's not that the above isn't a great looking watch, it's that most agree the previous iteration without the plot and a framed date window looked better. There's a limited number of people willing to spend north of $1,000 on a Seiko. Going downhill with the looks on those watches isn't the best path, ISO compliance be damned.
> 
> Also, $1,500 for a Shogun?
> , no.
> 
> Somewhat rhetorical, but I wonder why the Aquis gets brought up so often when a 6R Prospex hits $1,200 or so?


Have you noticed how everything has increased at an insane rate in the last 3 years?The price of stainless steel and other metals has gone through the roof.
How do you expect Seiko to keep the watch prices under $1k at this rate?
If you look at what else is out there at $1200 then a Seiko Prospex is still a good deal.Just wait until Black Friday sales and maybe you can get a bargain


----------



## fillerbunny

brettinlux said:


> How do you expect Seiko to keep the watch prices under $1k at this rate?
> If you look at what else is out there at $1200 then a Seiko Prospex is still a good deal.


Then again, Citizen have a couple of ISO titanium divers with a 9000-series movement they sell for 700-800€.


----------



## valuewatchguy

brettinlux said:


> Have you noticed how everything has increased at an insane rate in the last 3 years?The price of stainless steel and other metals has gone through the roof.
> How do you expect Seiko to keep the watch prices under $1k at this rate?
> If you look at what else is out there at $1200 then a Seiko Prospex is still a good deal.Just wait until Black Friday sales and maybe you can get a bargain


Seiko has moved to a price point that they have to sell more on design than before. They dont present as much of a value in terms of price as they used to. I think they know this and are deliberately raising prices. That being said their designs are terrific. But there are plenty of other options at $1200+/- , its just a matter of which one you prefer to have on your wrist.


----------



## Davekaye90

fillerbunny said:


> Then again, Citizen have a couple of ISO titanium divers with a 9000-series movement they sell for 700-800€.


Yeah I don't really buy the "oh it's just inflation" argument. You can buy a watch like the SZSB012 from Sakura for about $275. Seiko is still making money on that obviously. It's about brand positioning.


----------



## Tanker G1

brettinlux said:


> Have you noticed how everything has increased at an insane rate in the last 3 years?The price of stainless steel and other metals has gone through the roof.
> How do you expect Seiko to keep the watch prices under $1k at this rate?
> If you look at what else is out there at $1200 then a Seiko Prospex is still a good deal.Just wait until Black Friday sales and maybe you can get a bargain


Corporate profits at record highs aside, how much do you think it costs Seiko to make that $1,200 Prospex?

The 4R and 8L watches are great IMO. The quality somewhat matches the price, though I think the 8L should be regulated. The 6R range is just a straight rip off; questionable QC and mediocre timekeeping at 4-digit pricing. It's going to take one hell of a BF sale to get me to jump on one.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Seiko limited edition Spy x Family:









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 26


Seiko 5 Sports presenta una nuova creazione ispirata al Super Cub, una delle motociclette più prodotte al mondo nella storia. ..Questo orologio




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## One-Seventy

coconutpolygon said:


> what would a UK specific design even be... a greasy texture inspired by fish and chips. or a brown lacquer finish inspired by a cup of tea 😂


A small knife sticking out of the side, most probably. But the density of chancers in the UK is as thick as anywhere, and even that would end up scalped and on the secondary for 2x before you can say "wtf"...


----------



## Slant

More pics here: https://www.toy-people.com/?p=75428


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Slant said:


> More pics here: https://www.toy-people.com/?p=75428


I love the SPY × Family manga and anime but I wish more of these branded collaborations were with mechanical watches.


----------



## WYWY

helvetica said:


> Trust me, it is and im local.


Really? I think the Indonesian white and red are gorgeous.


----------



## starwasp

One-Seventy said:


> A small knife sticking out of the side, most probably. But the density of chancers in the UK is as thick as anywhere, and even that would end up scalped and on the secondary for 2x before you can say "wtf"...


UK special edition would fail to wind, and its hands would fall off after a week. Every time you went back to the store, the salesman would have changed, and the lights in the shop would be flickering on and off, whilst they changed their mind constantly about whether something was in or out of warranty!


----------



## Davekaye90

starwasp said:


> UK special edition would fail to wind, and its hands would fall off after a week. Every time you went back to the store, the salesman would have changed, and the lights in the shop would be flickering on and off, whilst they changed their mind constantly about whether something was in or out of warranty!


----------



## acadian




----------



## Slant

^^^

Seiko's version of the MoonSwatch? 🤣


----------



## miggy8822

Slant said:


> ^^^
> 
> Seiko's version of the MoonSwatch? 🤣


Ikr


----------



## One-Seventy

Davekaye90 said:


> ^^^
> 
> Seiko's version of the MoonSwatch? 🤣


Mentioned in this thread some way back now, having been launched for China only in 2021. Took some flak at the time for being an unnecessary disposable plastic POS for people with too money and cognitive dissonance so yeah, on that basis you could call it a Moonswatch moment as far as buyers are concerned . Now appearing to have been made available from Chinese wholesalers to parallel importers in adjacent markets, such as Australia. Lucky them:









Novità Seiko 2021 - page 30


Apperò.....Non sarà tarocco? CITAZIONE (6309 7040 @ 1/10/2021, 16:42) Apperò.....Non sarà tarocco?.😲..www.seikoboutique.tw/products/srph39k1




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## Plus 9Time

One-Seventy said:


> Now appearing to have been made available from Chinese wholesalers to parallel importers in adjacent markets, such as Australia. Lucky them:


A small quantity of the models were actually officially distributed by Seiko Australia and were not parallel imports. The units in Australia come with a full local warranty and support. 

These models are definitely outside of the norm for the 5 Sports range and are not really like anything else offered in that line up. For the equivalent of US$165 these are a reasonable deal, and while I do not see this series getting expanded, in a few years time I would not be surprised if they are appreciated in collectors. Strange designs and unusual models are usually appreciated a few years after a model is discontinued.


----------



## alex.au

acadian said:


>


looks like I know where I'm harvesting my future 4R36 movements on sale! / used


----------



## valuewatchguy

alex.au said:


> looks like I know where I'm harvesting my future 4R36 movements on sale! / used



cant you just buy the movements for like $40 USD right now?


----------



## Subzero46

acadian said:


>


I’d love one of these resin cased 5s in a quartz.


----------



## coolhandluke_7

MtnClymbr said:


> They’re both from uncle seiko (now uncle straps). They’re the bracelets for the sarb017 (Alpinist). Not a “perfect” fit, but pretty darn good and well enough for me, and I’m also hypersensitive to perfection so take it with a grain of salt.


Just wanted to say thanks again for the heads up on the Alpinist bracelet compatibility. Here's the SBTR027 with an Uncle Seiko BOR installed. In person, the finish on the Uncle bracelet is also a much better match to the case than the Seiko bracelet that it originally came with.


----------



## MrDisco99

acadian said:


>


Isn't a steel case supposed to be one of the 5 features?


----------



## alex.au

valuewatchguy said:


> cant you just buy the movements for like $40 USD right now?


unfortunately not where I am


----------



## Tanker G1

MrDisco99 said:


> Isn't a steel case supposed to be one of the 5 features?


They're kinda vague on that one. 

Five key attributes:

Automatic movement
Day-date display at the three o’clock position
Water resistance
Recessed crown at the four o’clock position
Case and bracelet built for durability

Source: About | Seiko Watch Corporation


----------



## Degr8n8

acadian said:


>


Steel is getting too expensive. Looks like a great way for Seiko to bring down prices. Maybe Seiko can make plastic dive watches and market them as corrosion proof?


----------



## fillerbunny

MrDisco99 said:


> Isn't a steel case supposed to be one of the 5 features?


I think it was a "durable case".

In any case, I think the 5 Sports line has always been exempt from that definition – there have been lots of watches without a _day_/date window or a recessed 4 o'clock crown. A couple of examples I stole off the web:


----------



## Davidka

valuewatchguy said:


> cant you just buy the movements for like $40 USD right now?


Why buy for $40 when you can harvest for $200?!


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Railway 150th Anniversary









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 26


Seiko 5 Sports presenta una nuova creazione ispirata al Super Cub, una delle motociclette più prodotte al mondo nella storia. ..Questo orologio




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Seiko Persona 25th Anniversary









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 27


Orologio che celebra i 25 anni della serie videoludica Persona. Sul fondello sono stampati i loghi delle scuole protagoniste del videogioco. Calibro




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## Saswatch

AlvaroVitali said:


> Railway 150th Anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 26
> 
> 
> Seiko 5 Sports presenta una nuova creazione ispirata al Super Cub, una delle motociclette più prodotte al mondo nella storia. ..Questo orologio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16985546


Added images from the linked site


----------



## MtnClymbr

coolhandluke_7 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks again for the heads up on the Alpinist bracelet compatibility. Here's the SBTR027 with an Uncle Seiko BOR installed. In person, the finish on the Uncle bracelet is also a much better match to the case than the Seiko bracelet that it originally came with.
> 
> View attachment 16980921
> 
> 
> View attachment 16980922


Well done dude. Super glad I was able to open up the option for you and others. Whenever I get a new watch/ Seiko, I start trying all the different bracelets I have to see if anything’s compatible haha. I really want to find an option for my MM200. Strapcode has one but I don’t like the male endlinks. Uncle Seiko’s chart says the razor wire one with hollow end links can fit if you bend the end links. Hopefully he comes out with a direct fit, solid end link variant for the MM200 in jubilee or president.


----------



## MojoS

MtnClymbr said:


> Well done dude. Super glad I was able to open up the option for you and others. Whenever I get a new watch/ Seiko, I start trying all the different bracelets I have to see if anything’s compatible haha. I really want to find an option for my MM200. Strapcode has one but I don’t like the male endlinks. Uncle Seiko’s chart says the razor wire one with hollow end links can fit if you bend the end links. Hopefully he comes out with a direct fit, solid end link variant for the MM200 in jubilee or president.


If you are talking about the original mm200 (44mm) version, then please let me know if you get any luck. I’ve been tempted by the strap code offerings, but settled for a crafter blue fitted strap instead - no need to worry about endlinks anymore!


----------



## Ace Krampus

acadian said:


>


I would totally rock one of these. My last Seiko dive-ish beater (an SNZH) rusted into oblivion recently.


----------



## helvetica

WYWY said:


> Really? I think the Indonesian white and red are gorgeous.


I have nothing against red and white, they are powerful color and obviously has deep meanings as Indonesian. The Gold is also another important color that represents Garuda a symbol of the country. However when you combined all the color together with black case and the white dial really stands out and they are not very good color combination.

whoever designed the colorway is a bit lazy, designing a watch that is literally a translation of our flag and country symbol. Indonesia is an archipelago that consists of thousands of islands, greeneries and abundance of natural resources. I would think a turquoise, blue and brown would make a much better color combination. I dont see any other country limited edition watch that are being lazy and literally the color of their flag. Plus turquoise, blue and brown works really well as dive watches.

Athaya Vintage released Lamafa back in 2015 an Indonesian watch company that i think did Indonesia a much better job. Lamafa is the whale hunter that does the spearing, he is the guy that jumps into the water while whale hunting. The people of Lamalera of East Nusa Tenggara are special people that has been hunting whales for generations and one of the few people in the world that are allowed to hunt whales from the WWF and Greenpeace.

So yes i think the combination of Black, white, red and gold are just horrendous and an obvious backstory of weak concept, makes this watch a missed of opportunity in my book.









Athaya Vintage AV002 Lamafa Review - Worn & Wound


As the weather gets warmer, the presence of the ever popular dive watch seems to balloon exponentially. Of course, it could only be a question of visibility, as people transition to short sleeves and tank-tops and outdoor activities. The essential accessory for that warm weather, sporty look...




wornandwound.com


----------



## WYWY

helvetica said:


> Athaya Vintage AV002 Lamafa Review - Worn & Wound
> 
> 
> As the weather gets warmer, the presence of the ever popular dive watch seems to balloon exponentially. Of course, it could only be a question of visibility, as people transition to short sleeves and tank-tops and outdoor activities. The essential accessory for that warm weather, sporty look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wornandwound.com


Eh, not my cup of tea. 
Maybe I can grab one of the Indonesian SE since the countrymen supposedly dislike it so much.


----------



## WYWY

Saswatch said:


> Added images from the linked site
> View attachment 16986108
> 
> View attachment 16986109
> 
> View attachment 16986107


Pretty expensive for hardlex and 5-year battery quartz movement, though I like the design. Unfortunately it's JR charging the LE "historic nostalgia" price... For train nuts I guess...


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Little preview of the New Sumo "Philippine Eagle":









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 27


Orologio che celebra i 25 anni della serie videoludica Persona. Sul fondello sono stampati i loghi delle scuole protagoniste del videogioco. Calibro




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## alex.au

AlvaroVitali said:


> Little preview of the New Sumo "Philippine Eagle":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 27
> 
> 
> Orologio che celebra i 25 anni della serie videoludica Persona. Sul fondello sono stampati i loghi delle scuole protagoniste del videogioco. Calibro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


nice color scheme, shame it will be very difficult to acquire outside of the Philippines


----------



## h_zee13

New Seiko 5 sports x Rowing Blazers









Seiko and Rowing Blazers Are Back With Another Killer Collab


The newest joint venture based on the Seiko 5 Sports brings some serious cool.




www.gearpatrol.com


----------



## h_zee13

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007

The orange one is cool! Anyone like the Uncle Seiko salmon 5 he's bringing out? 









Uncle Straps SRPE Salmon Dial MOD


Uncle's notes: Coming soon. Waiting on SEIKO for watches. Sorry for the delay. What's Included: Full stock Seiko SRPE55k1 kit with the following modifications: •Modded SRPE55k1 with salmon Uncle dial •Includes a new (clear AR) sapphire flat crystal and new gasket w/pressure test. •Includes the...




unclestraps.com





I don't think they've been released yet.


----------



## Plus 9Time

A couple of US limited editions with the green SRPJ31 and the gray SRPJ33. 
Each are LE's of 7000 units and the text back has emergency codes with text "Ground to Aim" not "Ground to Air".


----------



## Slant

SKYWATCH007 said:


> The orange one is cool! Anyone like the Uncle Seiko salmon 5 he's bringing out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncle Straps SRPE Salmon Dial MOD
> 
> 
> Uncle's notes: Coming soon. Waiting on SEIKO for watches. Sorry for the delay. What's Included: Full stock Seiko SRPE55k1 kit with the following modifications: •Modded SRPE55k1 with salmon Uncle dial •Includes a new (clear AR) sapphire flat crystal and new gasket w/pressure test. •Includes the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unclestraps.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they've been released yet.


I would have probably left out the stylized "5" if I was making this "homage".


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Does anyone know when this guy's coming out? Been a while since it was posted on here.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Slant said:


> I would have probably left out the stylized "5" if I was making this "homage".


The watch looks great but I am not comfortable with the Seiko and Seiko 5 logos on an aftermarket part.


----------



## alex.au

Seiko SRPJ01 limited edition to 2022 units


----------



## valuewatchguy

SKYWATCH007 said:


> The orange one is cool! Anyone like the Uncle Seiko salmon 5 he's bringing out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncle Straps SRPE Salmon Dial MOD
> 
> 
> Uncle's notes: Coming soon. Waiting on SEIKO for watches. Sorry for the delay. What's Included: Full stock Seiko SRPE55k1 kit with the following modifications: •Modded SRPE55k1 with salmon Uncle dial •Includes a new (clear AR) sapphire flat crystal and new gasket w/pressure test. •Includes the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unclestraps.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they've been released yet.


You mean the fake Seiko with the tiny 1 point font that says UNCLE on the very bottom of the dial where it usually says MADE IN JAPAN? Nope don't really like that one.


----------



## Plus 9Time

alex.au said:


> Seiko SRPJ01 limited edition to 2022 units


FYI the SRPJ01 was announced back on March 3rd. There was also the SRPJ03, SRPJ05, and SRPJ07 2022 Supercars non-LE models that were announced about a month later.


----------



## Thekeylessconnection

h_zee13 said:


> Big fan of the orange and blue, but it’s a shame they had to bring back the dial designs through a collaboration. I’d love to see some regular production dress-kx models with these dials. That case has a lot of potential


----------



## alex.au

nice


----------



## alex.au

Plus 9Time said:


> A couple of US limited editions with the green SRPJ31 and the gray SRPJ33.
> Each are LE's of 7000 units and the text back has emergency codes with text "Ground to Aim" not "Ground to Air".
> 
> View attachment 16991771
> View attachment 16991773
> 
> View attachment 16991774
> 
> View attachment 16991776


would of been nice if they had the date wheel orientated straight like the new slim willards, awesome dials though


----------



## One-Seventy

Special-edition "Nigori Umeshu" Seiko Prospex Tortoise Land Turtle Fieldmaster, number 1 of 1, with dark sugar plum wine-tinted insert, limited to the London W10 market:









(OK, not a new and upcoming Seiko. It's mine after an aborted attempt to replace the plain black compass bezel with a 12-hour affair, to exploit its bi-directional, tight friction bezel. None of the standard Seiko inserts fit, so the original went back on again. But only after I cooked it in the oven with my chicken)


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

One-Seventy said:


> Special-edition "Nigori Umeshu" Seiko Prospex Tortoise Land Turtle Fieldmaster, number 1 of 1, with dark sugar plum wine-tinted insert, limited to the London W10 market:
> View attachment 16994868
> 
> 
> (OK, not a new and upcoming Seiko. It's mine after an aborted attempt to replace the plain black compass bezel with a 12-hour affair, to exploit its bi-directional, tight friction bezel. None of the standard Seiko inserts fit, so the original went back on again. But only after I cooked it in the oven with my chicken)


I think you are onto something! It looks great! 😀


----------



## Davekaye90

One-Seventy said:


> Special-edition "Nigori Umeshu" Seiko Prospex Tortoise Land Turtle Fieldmaster, number 1 of 1, with dark sugar plum wine-tinted insert, limited to the London W10 market:
> View attachment 16994868
> 
> 
> (OK, not a new and upcoming Seiko. It's mine after an aborted attempt to replace the plain black compass bezel with a 12-hour affair, to exploit its bi-directional, tight friction bezel. None of the standard Seiko inserts fit, so the original went back on again. But only after I cooked it in the oven with my chicken)


Looks good, like it could be factory. I'm kind of surprised there's been zero support for this watch from the AM, even from shops that do more unusual cases like LCBI. I guess they figure people are just going to buy the Turtle instead.


----------



## Watchyouloved

Rowing blazers collab is live and still available. Nice colors


----------



## AK2112

$500 AND obnoxious branding on the dial? yikes.


----------



## Watchyouloved

AK2112 said:


> $500 AND obnoxious branding on the dial? yikes.


Everyone on this forum went crazy for the last collab last year lol


----------



## alex.au

Watchyouloved said:


> Everyone on this forum went crazy for the last collab last year lol


what collab?


----------



## Watchyouloved

alex.au said:


> what collab?


Rowing blazers


----------



## alex.au

Watchyouloved said:


> Rowing blazers


ah yes , they sort of looked like a reinterpretation of the rally divers of the 70s. e.g. 6119-8300. it's a shame they aren't even trying to make new case designs. just throwing them on the seiko 5 case and color changes etc. they aren't taking risks design wise which is a shame


----------



## Watchyouloved

alex.au said:


> ah yes , they sort of looked like a reinterpretation of the rally divers of the 70s. e.g. 6119-8300. it's a shame they aren't even trying to make new case designs. just throwing them on the seiko 5 case and color changes etc. they aren't taking risks design wise which is a shame


Yeah, it’s cool how his collabs are based on vintage seiko as he was a collector and as these new colorful dials are.

my assumption on new case designs would be simply cost cutting as it’s a collab to pay homage to the models of yesteryear but not a full on re-edition since it’s a collab model.


----------



## alex.au

Watchyouloved said:


> Yeah, it’s cool how his collabs are based on vintage seiko as he was a collector and as these new colorful dials are.
> 
> my assumption on new case designs would be simply cost cutting as it’s a collab to pay homage to the models of yesteryear but not a full on re-edition since it’s a collab model.


I see what you mean, yea definitely cost conscious and I guess if they are going to tool a different case they would want to make their money back from making millions of them etc. would love to see rally diver reissue with some cool new colors too 👌


----------



## Watchyouloved

alex.au said:


> I see what you mean, yea definitely cost conscious and I guess if they are going to tool a different case they would want to make their money back from making millions of them etc. would love to see rally diver reissue with some cool new colors too 👌


Would be awesome!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

I like the Rowing Blazers releases but none of them grab me right now like several from the previous collab. I have no issues with the Rowing Blazers or other fashion boutique doing collabs these these Seiko 5s because the 5KX platform is that of a fashion watch—something we all accept is not a downgraded replacement for an ISO-rated diver and can have civil discussions about them without bringing up the poor specs of some Seiko diver that was long-overdue for discontinuation.


----------



## fillerbunny

alex.au said:


> I see what you mean, yea definitely cost conscious and I guess if they are going to tool a different case they would want to make their money back from making millions of them etc.


I didn't expect to so miss all those different, funky, usually too large 5 Sports cases with all sorts of dial options Seiko put out every year but never advertised 😕 





































Images of course kindly on loan from Jomashop.


----------



## One-Seventy

Davekaye90 said:


> Looks good, like it could be factory. I'm kind of surprised there's been zero support for this watch from the AM, even from shops that do more unusual cases like LCBI. I guess they figure people are just going to buy the Turtle instead.


Thanks and I agree the market for the Turtle is much larger and established. Next up is a crystal with some sort of AR-coating on it, as the standard flat one looks washed-out in most lights. And I think it takes an SKX013 crown, so something knurled and signed might be nice...


----------



## valuewatchguy

fillerbunny said:


> I didn't expect to so miss all those different, funky, usually too large 5 Sports cases with all sorts of dial options Seiko put out every year but never advertised 😕
> 
> 
> Images of course kindly on loan from Jomashop.


I think the Seiko design ship sailed away for good after the proliferation of the Prospex logo.....for the most part.


----------



## fluence4

You guys criticize a company producing a luxury items for cost cutting while we live in a postpandemic world with global high inflation rates and raging war in central Europe.

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1

fluence4 said:


> You guys criticize a company producing a luxury items for cost cutting while we live in a postpandemic world with global high inflation rates and raging war in central Europe.


I have to assume you're talking about GS since you used 'luxury'. I haven't seen cost-cutting from the GS brand. Do you have an example?

If you're talking about Seiko, I think you're missing the true disappointment. At some point in a cost-cutting exercise, you start to manufacture a lesser product. To also charge more for that lesser product is the real kick in the pants. In other words, I don't mind paying more for more, but I sure as hell hate paying more for less.


----------



## fluence4

Every watch nowadays can be considered as a luxury item (it's not a necessity for sure) especially when Seikos are going well over the 4 digit mark. 

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

fluence4 said:


> You guys criticize a company producing a luxury items for cost cutting while we live in a postpandemic world with global high inflation rates and raging war in central Europe.
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


not sure which comment you are talking about, but the criticisms that have been levied on this thread originated well before the Pandemic and high global inflation. The choices Seiko has made (design, QC, Spec, and manufacturing) are independant of that unless they have an Eye of Sauron in Ginza that knew this was coming.


----------



## Robotaz

fillerbunny said:


> I didn't expect to so miss all those different, funky, usually too large 5 Sports cases with all sorts of dial options Seiko put out every year but never advertised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Images of course kindly on loan from Jomashop.


Geez those are some ugly watches. Yikes.

Those are all about $100, right?


----------



## Davekaye90

fluence4 said:


> You guys criticize a company producing a luxury items for cost cutting while we live in a postpandemic world with global high inflation rates and raging war in central Europe.
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


Christopher Ward took suggestions from their fans for the newest Trident 300, improved the design, and the price went _down. _The sloppy QC is not new. The 6R with its wild positional variance is not new. Sorry, but you can't blame Seiko's faults on chip shortages or Ukraine.


----------



## fillerbunny

Robotaz said:


> Geez those are some ugly watches. Yikes.
> 
> Those are all about $100, right?


They were at least $150 on the grey market, more now that they're hard to come by. It's the regular 5s that were and are under $100.

Like those or not – I flipped every one I tried very quickly – at least there was lots of them and they were all _different_.


----------



## percysmith

fillerbunny said:


> They were at least $150 on the grey market, more now that they're hard to come by. It's the regular 5s that were and are under $100.


Were (7S26-based Seiko 5s)? I will struggle to buy a 5KX for <$160


----------



## fillerbunny

percysmith said:


> Were (7S26-based Seiko 5s)? I will struggle to buy a 5KX for <$160


Sorry, what's the question?


----------



## percysmith

fillerbunny said:


> They were at least $150 on the grey market, more now that they're hard to come by. It's the regular 5s that were and are under $100.
> 
> Like those or not – I flipped every one I tried very quickly – at least there was lots of them and they were all _different_.





percysmith said:


> Were (7S26-based Seiko 5s)? I will struggle to buy a 5KX for <$160


<$100 Seikos


----------



## AceRimmer

Plus 9Time said:


> A couple of US limited editions with the green SRPJ31 and the gray SRPJ33.
> Each are LE's of 7000 units and the text back has emergency codes with text "Ground to Aim" not "Ground to Air".
> 
> View attachment 16991771
> View attachment 16991773
> 
> View attachment 16991774
> 
> View attachment 16991776


Uh... why exactly do they say "Ground to Aim" ?


----------



## fillerbunny

percysmith said:


> <$100 Seikos


All the usual grey market sellers (Joma, Creation etc.) still have old 7S 5s in stock.


----------



## percysmith

fillerbunny said:


> All the usual grey market sellers (Joma, Creation etc.) still have old 7S 5s in stock.


Sure, but those are NOS, and sooner or later they’ll dry up right?


----------



## Saswatch

percysmith said:


> Sure, but those are NOS, and sooner or later they’ll dry up right?


Some of them are actually new and made in China as opposed to Japan or Malayasia. Don’t know if there’s any quality difference.


----------



## krayzie

Saswatch said:


> Some of them are actually new and made in China as opposed to Japan or Malayasia. Don’t know if there’s any quality difference.


When I tried to buy the retro Arnie which is Made in China, it took me a few visits to different ADs before I found one that's perfect (the seconds hand was not hitting the markers or the crown was gritty). Regardless of where it's made I think it's safe to say only buy it in person.


----------



## krayzie

Tanker G1 said:


> I have to assume you're talking about GS since you used 'luxury'. I haven't seen cost-cutting from the GS brand. Do you have an example?


With GS they are just "cost-cutting" in terms of QC and minor finishing touches (for example the logo on the crown is not as sharp as the older ones when you run your finger over it). Their newer bracelets also have random build issues and may not necessarily be stamped Japan anymore. But yes all of these issues I've read about here and elsewhere way before covid.


----------



## krayzie

fluence4 said:


> You guys criticize a company producing a luxury items for cost cutting while we live in a postpandemic world with global high inflation rates and raging war in central Europe.


Well it's all staged right the same way as these mass produced luxury items like new GS. The irony or rather not so much if you just think clearly about it all lol!


----------



## verdi88

Plus 9Time said:


> A couple of US limited editions with the green SRPJ31 and the gray SRPJ33.
> Each are LE's of 7000 units and the text back has emergency codes with text "Ground to Aim" not "Ground to Air".
> 
> View attachment 16991771
> View attachment 16991773
> 
> View attachment 16991774
> 
> View attachment 16991776


The grey one is gorgeous!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG

Now I see the "ground to aim" instead of air


----------



## AlvaroVitali

*Hello Kitty 500 Series Shinkansen 25th Anniversary:









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 27


Orologio che celebra i 25 anni della serie videoludica Persona. Sul fondello sono stampati i loghi delle scuole protagoniste del videogioco. Calibro




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it




*


----------



## BTNMNKI

AlvaroVitali said:


> *Hello Kitty 500 Series Shinkansen 25th Anniversary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 27
> 
> 
> Orologio che celebra i 25 anni della serie videoludica Persona. Sul fondello sono stampati i loghi delle scuole protagoniste del videogioco. Calibro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HK branding aside, I think the gradient fade on that dial is a really cool concept. I could see that being put to good use on divers.


----------



## argyle_underground

Seiko Agila: The 3rd Philippine Exclusive - Seiko PH Exclusive Launch 2022


#shorts A closer look at the Seiko Philippine Exclusive LE Sumo Agila at the 2022 Seiko PH Exclusive Launch.




www.youtube.com





third in line of the exclusive Philippine releases. it's supposed to be an homage to the largest flying predator in the world: the Philippine monkey eating eagle.


----------



## SnobWatch

hi all, are there some new "slim willard"? 
am I wrong or Seiko released new willards?


----------



## Xerxes300

SnobWatch said:


> hi all, are there some new "slim willard"?
> am I wrong or Seiko released new willards?


do you mean this? sorry i'm not sure if these count as "captain willard"









Closer Look: At The New Seiko SBDC171 and SBDC173 - Gnomon Watches


SponsoredAcme Inc.Seiko’s heritage is replete with significant watches including the 1965 62MAS (the brand’s pioneer dive watch) as well as the 1968 Hi-Beat Automatic Diver 300m. With Seiko downsizing many of its dive watches over the past couple of years into more ergonomic proportions for...




media.gnomonwatches.com


----------



## Saswatch

HiroNakamoron said:


> More photos irl
> View attachment 16967152
> 
> View attachment 16967154
> View attachment 16967155
> View attachment 16967159
> View attachment 16967160
> 
> 
> 
> Green SRPJ49 -available in Nov 2022 (6,000 pieces at EUR 410)
> Black SRPJ75 -available in Feb 2023 (5,000 pieces at EUR 450)
> 
> 
> Source: Introducing Seiko 5 Sports Honda Super Cub Limited SRPJ49 & SRPJ75


Maybe someone mentioned it already but just noticed something about the SRPJ49 and SRPJ75 not found in any other Seiko diver.

The painted tip of seconds hand extends all the way to the center. It looks cooler this way.
















Every other Seiko has it the other way around.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

New Speedtimer "Night Vision" with Green Lumibrite Pro:

Novità Seiko 2022 - page 28


----------



## monsters

AlvaroVitali said:


> New Speedtimer "Night Vision" with Green Lumibrite Pro:
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 28



Love it. What exactly is lumibrite pro? Is it 3d ceramic lume or just brighter paint?


----------



## Davekaye90

monsters said:


> Love it. What exactly is lumibrite pro? Is it 3d ceramic lume or just brighter paint?


As far as I can tell its just a different paint formula. This appears to be applied exactly the same as a regular Samurai.


----------



## konners

Davekaye90 said:


> As far as I can tell its just a different paint formula. This appears to be applied exactly the same as a regular Samurai.
> 
> View attachment 17010864


How is the formula different? And is the Samurai lume application different to other models?


----------



## SKYWATCH007

This forum is getting pretty weak. It's disapointing finding out about new models on the actual seiko site!


----------



## Davekaye90

konners said:


> How is the formula different? And is the Samurai lume application different to other models?


Similar to superluminova I would imagine. One of my Zodiacs has more of a mint green color to its lume, but you can get SL in a bunch of different colors. What Seiko is using seems more akin to what Oris has on the D65 Glow. 

Seiko does its markers in a few different ways. The cheap dials (and "cheap" now includes watches like the SLA049/051) have stamped blocks with white plastic(?) tops on them, and the lume is a thin layer of paint on top of the block, which is why it's weak as hell and crap. 

Older pro diver models and the MM300 (for now) have stamped markers that are deep filled, which looks a lot better and also makes them far stronger. Their best dials - $4K+ SLA models, LX Spring Drive, etc, seem to use a third type of marker (still stamped, they all are) where the lume is even with the marker. Not blobbed on top like the cheap dials, and not recessed into the marker like the older pro models. 

Incredibly, Grand Seiko divers use method one. I was flabbergasted when I saw a macro shot of the newest GS diver, and it has terrible looking blob lume like a $300 Turtle.


----------



## windsmurf

argyle_underground said:


> Seiko Agila: The 3rd Philippine Exclusive - Seiko PH Exclusive Launch 2022
> 
> 
> #shorts A closer look at the Seiko Philippine Exclusive LE Sumo Agila at the 2022 Seiko PH Exclusive Launch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> third in line of the exclusive Philippine releases. it's supposed to be an homage to the largest flying predator in the world: the Philippine monkey eating eagle.


Awesome! I want to see it in action.

The watch, I mean...


----------



## AlvaroVitali

New nano universe model:









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 28


Seiko difficilmente sbaglia con queste edizioni speciali... Va considerato il mercato di destinazione




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## BTNMNKI

AlvaroVitali said:


> New nano universe model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 28
> 
> 
> Seiko difficilmente sbaglia con queste edizioni speciali... Va considerato il mercato di destinazione
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17012092


Neat. Looks like they just "borrowed" the case design right off from the Rolex Explorer though.


----------



## Davekaye90

Wth a


BTNMNKI said:


> Neat. Looks like they just "borrowed" the case design right off from the Rolex Explorer though.


With a bit of an Omega lyre lug twist. It does look an awful lot like an Explorer-II mod.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Hahaha you guys are funny! Everything is a copy of Rolex to so many people.


----------



## valuewatchguy

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Hahaha you guys are funny! Everything is a copy of Rolex to so many people.


it has 3 hands and indices in a steel case...... what else could it be replicating?


----------



## brandon\

AlvaroVitali said:


> New nano universe model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 28
> 
> 
> Seiko difficilmente sbaglia con queste edizioni speciali... Va considerato il mercato di destinazione
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17012092


Seiko is out-modding the modders.


----------



## fillerbunny

brandon\ said:


> Seiko is out-modding the modders.


The stuff they do for other Japanese companies can be pretty much whatever the client specifies and doesn't have to have much "Seiko DNA".


----------



## Watch19

SBXC125 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com





Shohei Ohtani Commemorative. 
LE = 1700 
Release date: 11/11


----------



## boatswain

SKYWATCH007 said:


> View attachment 17011456
> 
> 
> 
> This forum is getting pretty weak. It's disapointing finding out about new models on the actual seiko site!


Thanks for sharing!

What’s the model number for this one?


----------



## Jackie70

Damn


----------



## mconlonx

brandon\ said:


> Seiko is out-modding the modders.


I've seen better mods, but that one is pretty slick for an OEM Seiko.


----------



## 1Wolf1

SKYWATCH007 said:


> View attachment 17011456
> 
> 
> 
> This forum is getting pretty weak. It's disapointing finding out about new models on the actual seiko site!


Just curious if anybody thinks they will release a pogue style solar speed timer? I’m tempted by the blue dial Pepsi bezel sbdl097 and there’s even a silver dial sbdl095 on Sakura. But I would rather holdout for the pogue style release if it ever comes.


----------



## alex.au

1Wolf1 said:


> Just curious if anybody thinks they will release a pogue style solar speed timer? I’m tempted by the blue dial Pepsi bezel sbdl097 and there’s even a silver dial sbdl095 on Sakura. But I would rather holdout for the pogue style release if it ever comes.


it's too good to not be released. knowing them it'll be limited edition


----------



## coconutpolygon

Since this is basically seiko general chat and this is still a relatively new watch, I thought I'd share some thoughts on it.
After complaining about 6R35 this and Seiko QC that, my hypocritical ass bought this (slightly over retail too), and I love it 😅. QC is actually fairly good and it's been running +4 since I got it but who knows how long that's going to last. It's a very pretty watch, wears wonderfully and has a really cool design. I almost considered selling most of my other watches just to keep this one and get out of this hellscape of a hobby/interest 😂😭


----------



## Wools

coconutpolygon said:


> Since this is basically seiko general chat and this is still a relatively new watch, I thought I'd share some thoughts on it.
> After complaining about 6R35 this and Seiko QC that, my hypocritical ass bought this (slightly over retail too), and I love it 😅. QC is actually fairly good and it's been running +4 since I got it but who knows how long that's going to last. It's a very pretty watch, wears wonderfully and has a really cool design. I almost considered selling most of my other watches just to keep this one and get out of this hellscape of a hobby/interest 😂😭


Very nice! How have you been finding it in comparision to your other watches?

I have the model after that, the _Seiko 5 Sports SKX Skelton Style_. I adore the watch and coming from a Rolex Submariner Date and now the Tudor Black Bay 58, the 4R36 movement has proven to be an excellent timekeeper so far, well below the stated tolerances. Obviously, we'll see how time fares, but this Seiko (My first automatic Seiko) has not just won me over, but truly made me question the amount of cash I've spent on single watches, when so much fun and joy can be had with a watch costing multiples times less than my others.

The more I think about it, the Tudor may be on the chopping block!


----------



## coconutpolygon

Wools said:


> Very nice! How have you been finding it in comparision to your other watches?
> 
> I have the model after that, the _Seiko 5 Sports SKX Skelton Style_. I adore the watch and coming from a Rolex Submariner Date and now the Tudor Black Bay 58, the 4R36 movement has proven to be an excellent timekeeper so far, well below the stated tolerances. Obviously, we'll see how time fares, but this Seiko (My first automatic Seiko) has not just won me over, but truly made me question the amount of cash I've spent on single watches, when so much fun and joy can be had with a watch costing multiples times less than my others.
> 
> The more I think about it, the Tudor may be on the chopping block!


I can relate to that. I "started" with a bunch of great Seikos (SARB035, SARB017 etc), and then I wanted "more" so I bought a tudor, a rolex, a grand seiko, a longines oris nomos and also mid and higher end Seikos. Coming back to an "entry level" Seiko feels really... nice? I mean I've been wearing this over all my other watches since I got it 😅. It wears really well, it's fun to look at, the bezel is nice and functional, it's been keeping good time, the bracelet is comfortable even if feels "cheap". 

It's a great little watch - I guess this is why the SKX was so popular (I never had one).


----------



## valuewatchguy

coconutpolygon said:


> I can relate to that. I "started" with a bunch of great Seikos (SARB035, SARB017 etc), and then I wanted "more" so I bought a tudor, a rolex, a grand seiko, a longines oris nomos and also mid and higher end Seikos. Coming back to an "entry level" Seiko feels really... nice? I mean I've been wearing this over all my other watches since I got it 😅. It wears really well, it's fun to look at, the bezel is nice and functional, it's been keeping good time, the bracelet is comfortable even if feels "cheap".
> 
> It's a great little watch - I guess this is why the SKX was so popular (I never had one).


This too shall pass...enjoy it while you can!


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Seiko 5 Sports Vissel Kobe:









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 28


Seiko difficilmente sbaglia con queste edizioni speciali... Va considerato il mercato di destinazione




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## Duncan_McCloud

Davekaye90 said:


> As far as I can tell its just a different paint formula. This appears to be applied exactly the same as a regular Samurai.
> 
> View attachment 17010864


Must admit that this series in real life looks better than in pics. Enjoy it!


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Misia (Japanese singer) 25th "The Great Hope":









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 28


Seiko difficilmente sbaglia con queste edizioni speciali... Va considerato il mercato di destinazione




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## valuewatchguy

Duncan_McCloud said:


> Must admit that this series in real life looks better than in pics. Enjoy it!


They do have a distinct look !


----------



## coconutpolygon

valuewatchguy said:


> This too shall pass...enjoy it while you can!


Well it didn't last long, it gained 1 minute+ overnight 😂 and it's not magnetised* (I checked and demagnetised* it anyway so we'll see).


----------



## alexus87

Davekaye90 said:


> Similar to superluminova I would imagine. One of my Zodiacs has more of a mint green color to its lume, but you can get SL in a bunch of different colors. What Seiko is using seems more akin to what Oris has on the D65 Glow.
> 
> Seiko does its markers in a few different ways. The cheap dials (and "cheap" now includes watches like the SLA049/051) have stamped blocks with white plastic(?) tops on them, and the lume is a thin layer of paint on top of the block, which is why it's weak as hell and crap.
> 
> Older pro diver models and the MM300 (for now) have stamped markers that are deep filled, which looks a lot better and also makes them far stronger. Their best dials - $4K+ SLA models, LX Spring Drive, etc, seem to use a third type of marker (still stamped, they all are) where the lume is even with the marker. Not blobbed on top like the cheap dials, and not recessed into the marker like the older pro models.
> 
> Incredibly, Grand Seiko divers use method one. I was flabbergasted when I saw a macro shot of the newest GS diver, and it has terrible looking blob lume like a $300 Turtle.



Both Seiko Japan and Seiko UK on different ocassions confirmed that the SLA021/023 have applied markers not stamped. Where did you get the info from that they're stamped?


----------



## Davekaye90

alexus87 said:


> Both Seiko Japan and Seiko UK on different ocassions confirmed that the SLA021/023 have applied markers not stamped. Where did you get the info from that they're stamped?


I assumed they were since nearly everything else is, but admittedly I haven't seen the back of an 021/023 dial to confirm. I have an 023 dial, but I don't have finger cots and I don't want to risk damaging an irreplaceable dial just to look at the back.


----------



## Davidka

valuewatchguy said:


> They do have a distinct look !
> 
> View attachment 17018910


Which are those two good looking watches?


----------



## Pongster

They launched here their latest (third) Philippine LE. SPB345J1.


----------



## Pongster

Pongster said:


> They launched here their latest (third) Philippine LE. SPB345J1.


----------



## Biggles3

Limited Edition Rukkit Tiger coming to Thailand soon.


----------



## Tanker G1

That tiger sure don't look easy to read the time with a quick glance.


----------



## bxtime

Watch19 said:


> View attachment 17014204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBXC125 | セイコーウオッチ
> 
> 
> セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shohei Ohtani Commemorative.
> LE = 1700
> Release date: 11/11


Such a cool Astron for an Ohtani fan!


----------



## Degr8n8

Tanker G1 said:


> That tiger sure don't look easy to read the time with a quick glance.


That’s because you lack the eye of the tiger.


----------



## Dr. Who84

Has anyone purchased directly from "The Watch Company" - Japan, before?


----------



## valuewatchguy

Dr. Who84 said:


> Has anyone purchased directly from "The Watch Company" - Japan, before?



I beleive they are the sister company of watchshopping in the USA. But they are a legit seller.


----------



## CydeWeys

Biggles3 said:


> Limited Edition Rukkit Tiger coming to Thailand soon.
> View attachment 17033560


Rolex did it better


----------



## Milehigh981

Dr. Who84 said:


> Has anyone purchased directly from "The Watch Company" - Japan, before?


Yes , when we’re In Tokyo a few years back bought a Oceanus from the store.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Seiko x Kamome N700S Shinkansen:









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 29


Mi aspetto quello dedicato alla mitica Seiko Matsuda Edizione limitata thailandese in collaborazione con l'artista di strada Rukkit. Denominato "The Tiger", il quadrante si ispira alle




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## SKYWATCH007

AlvaroVitali said:


> Seiko x Kamome N700S Shinkansen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 29
> 
> 
> Mi aspetto quello dedicato alla mitica Seiko Matsuda Edizione limitata thailandese in collaborazione con l'artista di strada Rukkit. Denominato "The Tiger", il quadrante si ispira alle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17036033


That seagull ruined it....Give us some new slim turtle colours. Black, Gilt, and White are boring. I would like to see a special *Save the sea turtles from fisherman's nets* edt limited to USA & Canada.


----------



## Dr. Who84

SKYWATCH007 said:


> That seagull ruined it....Give us some new slim turtle colours. Black, Gilt, and White are boring. I would like to see a special *Save the sea turtles from fisherman's nets* edt limited to USA & Canada.


How about, "Save the Whales from Japanese Fisherman" ... ??


----------



## windsmurf

Dr. Who84 said:


> How about, "Save the Whales from Japanese Fisherman" ... ??


Yes, it'll be co-released alongside the *Save the Cows from the Butchers* limited edition model.


----------



## Dr. Who84

😉 ... & the Chickens and the Pigs!


----------



## Ace Krampus

AlvaroVitali said:


> Seiko x Kamome N700S Shinkansen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 29
> 
> 
> Mi aspetto quello dedicato alla mitica Seiko Matsuda Edizione limitata thailandese in collaborazione con l'artista di strada Rukkit. Denominato "The Tiger", il quadrante si ispira alle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17036033


They should do one for the NYC MTA, it comes covered in grime and smells like necrosis


----------



## sriracha

AlvaroVitali said:


> New nano universe model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 28
> 
> 
> Seiko difficilmente sbaglia con queste edizioni speciali... Va considerato il mercato di destinazione
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17012092


Just got this watch. I like it overall as a daily grab and go all purpose watch but it is priced too high for the specs and bracelet quality IMHO. So far it's a keeper...

FYI - it's 35mm with 19mm lugs. Runs a 7n42 quartz movt and the crystal seems to be a slightly domed mineral (could be hardlex). The bracelet if flimsy and squeaky. Gonna replace it with an all brushed finish solid oyster bracelet. Crown is push/pull. Lume is decent but not Seiko-diver-bright.


----------



## bibbibart

sriracha said:


> Just got this watch. I like it overall as a daily grab and go all purpose watch but it is priced too high for the specs and bracelet quality IMHO. So far it's a keeper...
> 
> FYI - it's 35mm with 19mm lugs. Runs a 7n42 quartz movt and the crystal seems to be a slightly domed mineral (could be hardlex). The bracelet if flimsy and squeaky. Gonna replace it with an all brushed finish solid oyster bracelet. Crown is push/pull. Lume is decent but not Seiko-diver-bright.


Congrats and thanks for specs! I could nowhere find them. Didn’t expect 36mm, this is interesting. 

Can you please upload some photos?


----------



## sriracha

Here you go…


----------



## coconutpolygon

sriracha said:


> Here you go…
> View attachment 17041787


looks much better in "real life" than it did in those other photos. cool!


----------



## sriracha

coconutpolygon said:


> looks much better in "real life" than it did in those other photos. cool!


It does. The dial reminds me of the Rollie Explorer II without the GMT hand and the outer track indices.


----------



## yonsson

alexus87 said:


> Both Seiko Japan and Seiko UK on different ocassions confirmed that the SLA021/023 have applied markers not stamped. Where did you get the info from that they're stamped?


I don’t know who you are quoting but you must have talked to somebody that don’t know the difference. I have seen the back of other SLA dials and they are stamped/embossed. The only divers with applied indices are the GS divers.


----------



## starwasp

windsmurf said:


> Yes, it'll be co-released alongside the *Save the Cows from the Butchers* limited edition model.
> View attachment 17038000


if God didn't intend for them to be eaten, why did she make them out of meat?

PS - a post with something to offend everyone....


----------



## SkxRobbie

yonsson said:


> I don’t know who you are quoting but you must have talked to somebody that don’t know the difference. I have seen the back of other SLA dials and they are stamped/embossed. The only divers with applied indices are the GS divers.
> View attachment 17044650
> View attachment 17044712


IMO stamped dials are preferable for ISO Divers. I have had not one but 2 markers fall off on my SeaMaster SMP over the years!
Not cool


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Just bought a Seiko SSB413P1 chronograph after spotting it when I was searching for my next watch. Ive never seen this model pretty sure its a 2022 model and love the textured dial and its overall appearance plus it's only 43mm x 11.5mm. Best off all it has a sapphire crystal and the new pin system with no collars. Not bad for $233 US


----------



## [email protected]

Good choice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Just bought a Seiko SSB413P1 chronograph after spotting it when I was searching for my next watch. Ive never seen this model pretty sure its a 2022 model and love the textured dial and its overall appearance plus it's only 43mm x 11.5mm. Best off all it has a sapphire crystal and the new pin system with no collars. Not bad for $233 US
> 
> View attachment 17044819
> 
> View attachment 17044820
> 
> View attachment 17044821


There's still value to be found in Seiko!


----------



## fillerbunny

SKYWATCH007 said:


> There's still value to be found in Seiko!


Yeah, in most watches they don't bother mentioning on their websites, that is to say those that don't fall under any of their subbrands.


----------



## Davekaye90

yonsson said:


> I don’t know who you are quoting but you must have talked to somebody that don’t know the difference. I have seen the back of other SLA dials and they are stamped/embossed. The only divers with applied indices are the GS divers.
> View attachment 17044650
> View attachment 17044712


Yeah I was having trouble finding the back of an MM300 dial for an example (and didn't want to flip mine over) but that one on the top left, that's what that is. Doesn't make much sense that Seiko would single out just the MM300 for applied markers and none of the others, including far more expensive ones like LX Spring Drive. 

The ones that are outlined rather than the whole thing being pressed out have deep filled lume in the space between the outlined marker. Obviously the ones that are one big pressed out block can't have that, hence the blob on top lume.


----------



## Davekaye90

SkxRobbie said:


> IMO stamped dials are preferable for ISO Divers. I have had not one but 2 markers fall off on my SeaMaster SMP over the years!
> Not cool


If they were applied, Seiko would find a way to misalign them. At least with the stamped markers, you know they're not going to be crooked. What is a bit of a shame is that the stamps (as far as I know) cannot make bevels. A high end Seiko diver with markers like some of the GS GMTs have would be awesome, but the stamp can't create that.


----------



## digiwut

SkxRobbie said:


> IMO stamped dials are preferable for ISO Divers. I have had not one but 2 markers fall off on my SeaMaster SMP over the years!
> Not cool


This seems consistent with Seiko printing the Seiko logo on their ISO divers, while their land and air Prospex models all get applied logos. Most of us aren't using these divers as tool watches, but Seiko's dedication to it is kind of cute


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

[email protected] said:


> Good choice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, mate will post a pic when it arrives!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

SKYWATCH007 said:


> There's still value to be found in Seiko!


Without doubt! Sometimes I don't get Seiko and why they just decide this watch will be sapphire even though its relatively cheap. Citizen does it too sometimes on inexpensive watches!


----------



## Davekaye90

digiwut said:


> This seems consistent with Seiko printing the Seiko logo on their ISO divers, while their land and air Prospex models all get applied logos. Most of us aren't using these divers as tool watches, but Seiko's dedication to it is kind of cute


Same reason why they're all ISO certified, now to the detriment of their design. Seiko takes the capability of its divers very seriously, even though 99.9999% of customers will never use them to anything close to what they're capable of. That's why the MM300 is so massively overbuilt for its depth rating compared to a typical Swiss 300M rated diver like an Oris Aquis. 

I wouldn't be at all surprised if the MM300 sailed past 1000M without issue.


----------



## starwasp

Davekaye90 said:


> Same reason why they're all ISO certified, now to the detriment of their design. Seiko takes the capability of its divers very seriously, even though 99.9999% of customers will never use them to anything close to what they're capable of. That's why the MM300 is so massively overbuilt for its depth rating compared to a typical Swiss 300M rated diver like an Oris Aquis.
> 
> I wouldn't be at all surprised if the MM300 sailed past 1000M without issue.


Unlike its owner, if still on wrist!


----------



## Dr. Who84

Davekaye90 said:


> Same reason why they're all ISO certified, now to the detriment of their design. Seiko takes the capability of its divers very seriously, even though 99.9999% of customers will never use them to anything close to what they're capable of. That's why the MM300 is so massively overbuilt for its depth rating compared to a typical Swiss 300M rated diver like an Oris Aquis.
> 
> I wouldn't be at all surprised if the MM300 sailed past 1000M without issue.


Yeah, umm... Not likely!


----------



## valuewatchguy

Dr. Who84 said:


> Yeah, umm... Not likely!


not a 1:1 comparison but these tunas managed 3X their stated ratings.... not sure why they would design the MM300 to lesser standards.


----------



## Dr. Who84

Well, 3 x 3 = 9, to begin with...🤷‍♂️


----------



## valuewatchguy

Dr. Who84 said:


> Well, 3 x 3 = 9, to begin with...🤷‍♂️


----------



## Davekaye90

Dr. Who84 said:


> Well, 3 x 3 = 9, to begin with...🤷‍♂️


The automatic Tuna 1000M failed from caseback deformation at 4300M - 4.3 X its rated depth. If a typical G-Shock that's not even explicitly a diver's watch can hit 500M before the LCD screen starts to deform, (2.5X) I have zero doubt that an MM300 could do much better than that.


----------



## fluence4

digiwut said:


> This seems consistent with Seiko printing the Seiko logo on their ISO divers, while their land and air Prospex models all get applied logos. Most of us aren't using these divers as tool watches, but Seiko's dedication to it is kind of cute


The 300m tunas have 3d logo 









Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Who84

To be continued...

Ok, So, first of all - very few of those that buy these watches actually dive with them.

And those who do, know that a 300M plunge is quite a technical dive. I, personally have
never gotten down that far because of allergies. The closer I've gotten to that depth, the
more I've felt as if my head was about to explode!

Now, @ 1000M...!?! That's definitely a Master/Professional (Job) gear dive. If your here
and your taking down your 300m rated Seiko dive watch, your either very cheap ("nostalgic"?)
or very stupid. Dive watches aren't even that necessary anymore. And, If you do need one,
why risk destroying it? Buy a proper rated dive watch, simple!

But, I know none f the above is the point... just saying... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## valuewatchguy

Dr. Who84 said:


> To be continued...
> 
> Ok, So, first of all - very few of those that buy these watches actually dive with them.
> 
> And those who do, know that a 300M plunge is quite a technical dive. I, personally have
> never got down that far because of allergies and getting close, you feel as if your head
> is going to explode!
> 
> Now, @ 1000M...!?! That's definitely a Master/Professional (Job) gear dive. If your here
> and your taking down your 300m rated Seiko dive watch your either very cheap ("nostalgic"?)
> or very stupid. Dive watches aren't even that necessary anymore. And, If you do need one,
> why risk destroying it? Buy a proper rated dive watch, simple!
> 
> But, I know none f the above is the point... just saying... 🤷‍♂️


I'm not sure what your point is anymore so I'll stop.

I see you have 40 posts and therefore are at least new to the forum as a contributor. Welcome and enjoy your time.


----------



## Dr. Who84

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm not sure what your point is anymore so I'll stop.
> 
> I see you have 40 posts and therefore are at least new to the forum as a contributor. Welcome and enjoy your time.


Thank you!


----------



## Davekaye90

Dr. Who84 said:


> To be continued...
> 
> Ok, So, first of all - very few of those that buy these watches actually dive with them.
> 
> And those who do, know that a 300M plunge is quite a technical dive. I, personally have
> never got down that far because of allergies and getting close, you feel as if your head
> is going to explode!
> 
> Now, @ 1000M...!?! That's definitely a Master/Professional (Job) gear dive. If your here
> and your taking down your 300m rated Seiko dive watch your either very cheap ("nostalgic"?)
> or very stupid. Dive watches aren't even that necessary anymore. And, If you do need one,
> why risk destroying it? Buy a proper rated dive watch, simple!
> 
> But, I know none f the above is the point... just saying... 🤷‍♂️


That's what I was saying, pretty much nobody is using a MarineMaster 300 to its full potential. I'm sure Seiko is well aware of that. They could make the MM300 12mm thick if they wanted to, and just strong enough that it could survive the 375M wet test that the ISO spec requires, with maybe a bit of breathing room beyond that. 

That's not how they operate. They are _very _conservative with their max depth ratings. Does that mean you should pressure test the MM300 to past 1000M? Not unless you don't mind (probably) breaking it. I just wouldn't be surprised if the crush depth for an MM300 is maybe 1100M or so.


----------



## MojoS

It’s been a slow week for Seiko releases by the looks of the comments above…


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Do they release anything this close to the end of the year usually? Seems super quiet lately.


----------



## Plus 9Time

Japanese retailer OnTime Move announced a limited edition Seiko 5 Sports model, the SBSA193. This has a yellow dial with embossed markers and was clearly inspired by the SKXA35. Normal Seiko 5 Sports stainless steel case and 4R36 calibre. It is a LE of 300 units with pre-orders starting today and the watches shipping from the 9th December.


----------



## Fordehouse

Where can I order from? 🔥


----------



## Davekaye90

Plus 9Time said:


> Japanese retailer OnTime Move announced a limited edition Seiko 5 Sports model, the SBSA193. This has a yellow dial with embossed markers and was clearly inspired by the SKXA35. Normal Seiko 5 Sports stainless steel case and 4R36 calibre. It is a LE of 300 units with pre-orders starting today and the watches shipping from the 9th December.
> 
> View attachment 17054210
> View attachment 17054212
> 
> View attachment 17054220
> 
> View attachment 17054214
> 
> View attachment 17054216
> View attachment 17054218


Kinda surprised they opted not to give it a lume pip on the bezel. I know these are only "dive style" watches, but there are plenty of other 5KX LEs that have them.


----------



## Plus 9Time

Fordehouse said:


> Where can I order from? 🔥


It is available from Japanese retailer On Time Move.

If you are not in Japan I am sure people will be flipping these for a profit.

For reference the list price is 35,200 (32,000 ex tax).


----------



## Dr. Who84

Fordehouse said:


> Where can I order from? 🔥



Hmm...



Plus 9Time said:


> ... OnTime Move ...


... ??


😎


----------



## Plus 9Time

Yeah, I am not sure how much clearer I can be for some people. The model is a limited edition for the Japanese retailer On Time Move, the model is only available from them. If you are in Japan you can pre order the model from their stores today. If you are not in Japan you will need to buy it from the second hand market.

Below are a list of On Time Move stores that are handling the model, but if you are in Japan you likely already know where your store is.

Hokkaido and Tohoku
On Time Sapporo Loft Store / On Time Sendai Loft Store

Tokyo
On Time Ginza Loft Store / On Time Shibuya Loft Store / On Time Ikebukuro Loft Store / move Yurakucho Marui Store / move Ueno Marui Store / move Marui Kinshicho Store / move Shinjuku Marui Main Store

Kanto
On Time Kawasaki Loft Store / On Time Yokohama Loft Store / On Time Chiba Loft Store / On Time Omiya Loft Store / move Marui Family Mizonokuchi Store / move Marui City Yokohama Store / move Ofuna Lumine Wing Store

Chubu
On Time Niigata Loft Store / On Time Loft Nagoya Store / On Time Gifu Loft Store / On Time Sakae Loft Store

Kansai
On Time Umeda Loft Store / On Time Abeno Loft Store / On Time Senri Banpa Croft Store / On Time Kyoto Loft Store / On Time Kobe Loft Store / On Time Nishinomiya Loft Store / On Time Himeji Loft Store

China/Kyushu
On Time Hiroshima Loft Store / On Time Kokura Loft Store / On Time Tenjin Loft Store / move Hakata Marui Store


----------



## Fordehouse

Dr. Who84 said:


> Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ... ??
> 
> 
> 😎





Dr. Who84 said:


> Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ... ??
> 
> 
> 😎


I could say it 3 times and post it on other forums also I suppose. 😉


----------



## PK73

Inspired by SKXA but not a true SKXA, whatever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Who84

Fordehouse said:


> I could say it 3 times and post it on other forums also I suppose. 😉


OCD...too ??

😎


----------



## daytripper

Aw, they can't ship outside Japan


----------



## Fordehouse

If only I could travel to Japan for work


----------



## Davekaye90

daytripper said:


> Aw, they can't ship outside Japan


Is there are third party service that could do it? Something like Buyee JP?


----------



## rubendefelippe

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Just bought a Seiko SSB413P1 chronograph after spotting it when I was searching for my next watch. Ive never seen this model pretty sure its a 2022 model and love the textured dial and its overall appearance plus it's only 43mm x 11.5mm. Best off all it has a sapphire crystal and the new pin system with no collars. Not bad for $233 US
> 
> View attachment 17044819
> 
> View attachment 17044820
> 
> View attachment 17044821


Hi;is mecaquartz?
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe

Davekaye90 said:


> Same reason why they're all ISO certified, now to the detriment of their design. Seiko takes the capability of its divers very seriously, even though 99.9999% of customers will never use them to anything close to what they're capable of. That's why the MM300 is so massively overbuilt for its depth rating compared to a typical Swiss 300M rated diver like an Oris Aquis.
> 
> I wouldn't be at all surprised if the MM300 sailed past 1000M without issue.







Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90

rubendefelippe said:


> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Yeah that was the Tuna 1000M. I don't think I've ever seen anyone test an MM300 to its crush depth. You wouldn't need a submersible to do it, a 125 bar wet pressure tester could test it to 4X rated depth for about $3500. Of course, you'd probably be killing a $2000+ watch, which may explain why nobody's done it.


----------



## Dr. Who84

Davekaye90 said:


> Is there are third party service that could do it? Something like Buyee JP?


Any modder contacts in Japan?

Or. if you've bought from him before, you could contact Seiya-San and he would get it for you.


😎


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

valuewatchguy said:


> not a 1:1 comparison but these tunas managed 3X their stated ratings.... not sure why they would design the MM300 to lesser standards.


Interesting video cheers...


----------



## rubendefelippe

Davekaye90 said:


> Yeah that was the Tuna 1000M. I don't think I've ever seen anyone test an MM300 to its crush depth. You wouldn't need a submersible to do it, a 125 bar wet pressure tester could test it to 4X rated depth for about $3500. Of course, you'd probably be killing a $2000+ watch, which may explain why nobody's done it.


Yes you are right, but the video is very good!
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Interesting video cheers...


Excelent video!
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WYWY

Plus 9Time said:


> Japanese retailer OnTime Move announced a limited edition Seiko 5 Sports model, the SBSA193. This has a yellow dial with embossed markers and was clearly inspired by the SKXA35. Normal Seiko 5 Sports stainless steel case and 4R36 calibre. It is a LE of 300 units with pre-orders starting today and the watches shipping from the 9th December.
> 
> View attachment 17054210
> View attachment 17054212
> 
> View attachment 17054220
> 
> View attachment 17054214
> 
> View attachment 17054216
> View attachment 17054218


For anyone who is interested and know this is too difficult to get, Citizen has a relatively new mechanical option that's similar. Yellow sand-textured dial, dive watch styling, 100m WR, mineral glass, the bezel has a lume pip. Competitive price. Saw it at an AD and it looks nice. 

Citizen seems to be coming to accept that there are aesthetic advantages to not needing a dial to be translucent, gradually increasing their mechanical output. They have some colours that Seiko typically does not do - yellow, that "Tiffany-like blue", shades of green that Seiko does not produce.


----------



## fillerbunny

WYWY said:


> For anyone who is interested and know this is too difficult to get, Citizen has a relatively new mechanical option that's similar. Yellow sand-textured dial, dive watch styling, 100m WR, mineral glass, the bezel has a lume pip. Competitive price. Saw it at an AD and it looks nice.


Looks like the NJ0170-83Z. Inexpensive with a 8000-series movement and clipart hands, but looks like a nice watch. Also comes in a turquoise flavor.


----------



## SkxRobbie

Plus 9Time said:


> Japanese retailer OnTime Move announced a limited edition Seiko 5 Sports model, the SBSA193. This has a yellow dial with embossed markers and was clearly inspired by the SKXA35. Normal Seiko 5 Sports stainless steel case and 4R36 calibre. It is a LE of 300 units with pre-orders starting today and the watches shipping from the 9th December.
> 
> View attachment 17054210
> View attachment 17054212
> 
> View attachment 17054220
> 
> View attachment 17054214
> 
> View attachment 17054216
> View attachment 17054218


I loved my SKXA35 but ended up giving it away. This one has the same challange for me which is the siler hands instead of black hands. I just dont see it as easy with my bad eyes on the yellow dial. I must say it looks fantastic though.


----------



## yonsson

Fordehouse said:


> If only I could travel to Japan for work


Just use a proxy site. I have bought approximately 30 watches from Japan. No issues what so ever so far. Google “proxy site Japan”.


----------



## Fordehouse

Thanks yonsson, I have enquired with Sakura watches who might be able to help out.


----------



## Dr. Who84

Fordehouse said:


> Thanks yonsson, I have enquired with Sakura watches who might be able to help out.


Kota-San, can definitely help you out!

🍀!


😎


----------



## anrex




----------



## LettheLordbewithyou

Anyone know about the limited release SBSA193?


----------



## VincentG

LettheLordbewithyou said:


> Anyone know about the limited release SBSA193?


I read that msrp is 35,200 jpy $250ish they will sell out quickly


----------



## Plus 9Time

LettheLordbewithyou said:


> Anyone know about the limited release SBSA193?


The model is a limited edition of 300 units through Japanese retailer "On Time Move". Pre-orders began yesterday morning but once they realized the demand for the model the pre-orders for remaining units were changed to a lottery type process where they take peoples names and will then draw from these to allocate their remaining units. I would expect that the flippers are putting their name down at each store they can get to.

Images and a list of stores can be seen on the previous page.


Plus 9Time said:


> Japanese retailer OnTime Move announced a limited edition Seiko 5 Sports model, the SBSA193. This has a yellow dial with embossed markers and was clearly inspired by the SKXA35. Normal Seiko 5 Sports stainless steel case and 4R36 calibre. It is a LE of 300 units with pre-orders starting today and the watches shipping from the 9th December.
> 
> View attachment 17054210





Plus 9Time said:


> Below are a list of On Time Move stores that are handling the model, but if you are in Japan you likely already know where your store is.
> 
> Hokkaido and Tohoku
> On Time Sapporo Loft Store / On Time Sendai Loft Store
> 
> Tokyo
> On Time Ginza Loft Store / On Time Shibuya Loft Store / On Time Ikebukuro Loft Store / move Yurakucho Marui Store / move Ueno Marui Store / move Marui Kinshicho Store / move Shinjuku Marui Main Store
> 
> Kanto
> On Time Kawasaki Loft Store / On Time Yokohama Loft Store / On Time Chiba Loft Store / On Time Omiya Loft Store / move Marui Family Mizonokuchi Store / move Marui City Yokohama Store / move Ofuna Lumine Wing Store
> 
> Chubu
> On Time Niigata Loft Store / On Time Loft Nagoya Store / On Time Gifu Loft Store / On Time Sakae Loft Store
> 
> Kansai
> On Time Umeda Loft Store / On Time Abeno Loft Store / On Time Senri Banpa Croft Store / On Time Kyoto Loft Store / On Time Kobe Loft Store / On Time Nishinomiya Loft Store / On Time Himeji Loft Store
> 
> China/Kyushu
> On Time Hiroshima Loft Store / On Time Kokura Loft Store / On Time Tenjin Loft Store / move Hakata Marui Store


Having this model a limited edition of just 300 units and pricing it at 35,200円 (~US$250) I think anyone with a basic knowledge of the market would understand that demand for this model would easily exceed supply. They could have priced it at 45,000円 (~US$325) and no one would have been complaining. Or they could have increased the quantity to 1000 units and still would not have had problems selling them through. Or they could have just made it an ongoing store exclusive model like the blue SHIPS variant, and had quantities produced to match market demand which would likely have been the smartest move. They are really just leaving money on the table with their strategy of purchasing the minimum quantity of units for an OEM model. Unfortunately I am not really surprised by this, as a misunderstanding of the actual market demand and trends is something I often see from Citizen.

Here is an image of the blue SHIPS model for people who may not have seen this.


----------



## Dr. Who84

Isn't the 4R series of movements, the lowest of the low in terms of actual "Horlogerie" - keeping time?!?

It's to sell more watches (volume) to the masses. It's the (inverse) marketing model of luxury brands.

The Drug dealer paradigm. Each L.E. release here is just a taste - bait, for the all of the next L.E. 
models to come and so on.... Builds anticipation (hence, this thread) and keeps us all hooked!


----------



## Davekaye90

Dr. Who84 said:


> Isn't the 4R series of movements, the lowest of the low in terms of actual "Horlogerie" - keeping time?!?
> 
> It's to sell more watches (volume) to the masses. It's the (inverse) marketing model of luxury brands.
> 
> The Drug dealer paradigm. Each L.E. release here is just a taste - bait, for the all of the next L.E.
> models to come and so on.... Builds anticipation (hence, this thread) and keeps us all hooked!


I like the 4R for what it is. Cheap, reliable, good enough. I could've gotten NE15s for my mods for $175/ea - why? More than four times the cost for what? A small amount of extra power reserve? Accuracy that's marginally better? Meh.


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944

WYWY said:


> For anyone who is interested and know this is too difficult to get, Citizen has a relatively new mechanical option that's similar. Yellow sand-textured dial, dive watch styling, 100m WR, mineral glass, the bezel has a lume pip. Competitive price. Saw it at an AD and it looks nice.
> 
> Citizen seems to be coming to accept that there are aesthetic advantages to not needing a dial to be translucent, gradually increasing their mechanical output. They have some colours that Seiko typically does not do - yellow, that "Tiffany-like blue", shades of green that Seiko does not produce.


*reference number please* ?


----------



## aks12r

Davekaye90 said:


> If they were applied, Seiko would find a way to misalign them. At least with the stamped markers, you know they're not going to be crooked. What is a bit of a shame is that the stamps (as far as I know) cannot make bevels. A high end Seiko diver with markers like some of the GS GMTs have would be awesome, but the stamp can't create that.


 can't afford to get this - if I did I would spend all day looking at it and not getting any work done...


----------



## h_zee13

Plus 9Time said:


> The model is a limited edition of 300 units through Japanese retailer "On Time Move". Pre-orders began yesterday morning but once they realized the demand for the model the pre-orders for remaining units were changed to a lottery type process where they take peoples names and will then draw from these to allocate their remaining units. I would expect that the flippers are putting their name down at each store they can get to.
> 
> Images and a list of stores can be seen on the previous page.
> 
> 
> 
> Having this model a limited edition of just 300 units and pricing it at 35,200円 (~US$250) I think anyone with a basic knowledge of the market would understand that demand for this model would easily exceed supply. They could have priced it at 45,000円 (~US$325) and no one would have been complaining. Or they could have increased the quantity to 1000 units and still would not have had problems selling them through. Or they could have just made it an ongoing store exclusive model like the blue SHIPS variant, and had quantities produced to match market demand which would likely have been the smartest move. They are really just leaving money on the table with their strategy of purchasing the minimum quantity of units for an OEM model. Unfortunately I am not really surprised by this, as a misunderstanding of the actual market demand and trends is something I often see from Citizen.
> 
> Here is an image of the blue SHIPS model for people who may not have seen this.
> View attachment 17057882


What’s the ref# on the blue dial? Can’t seem to find any infos on it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Who84

h_zee13 said:


> What’s the ref# on the blue dial? Can’t seem to find any infos on it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Info here... ("Ships Navy Boy")... 

* 【SHIPS別注】SEIKO: 5 SPORTS BOY ウォッチ （腕時計）: 小物 SHIPS 公式サイト｜株式会社シップス

That inter-web works wonders! I also found this...

* Seiko 5 Sports Watch Collection Completely Revised For 2019 | aBlogtoWatch


😎


----------



## Duncan_McCloud

Plus 9Time said:


> The model is a limited edition of 300 units through Japanese retailer "On Time Move". Pre-orders began yesterday morning but once they realized the demand for the model the pre-orders for remaining units were changed to a lottery type process where they take peoples names and will then draw from these to allocate their remaining units. I would expect that the flippers are putting their name down at each store they can get to.
> 
> Images and a list of stores can be seen on the previous page.
> 
> 
> 
> Having this model a limited edition of just 300 units and pricing it at 35,200円 (~US$250) I think anyone with a basic knowledge of the market would understand that demand for this model would easily exceed supply. They could have priced it at 45,000円 (~US$325) and no one would have been complaining. Or they could have increased the quantity to 1000 units and still would not have had problems selling them through. Or they could have just made it an ongoing store exclusive model like the blue SHIPS variant, and had quantities produced to match market demand which would likely have been the smartest move. They are really just leaving money on the table with their strategy of purchasing the minimum quantity of units for an OEM model. Unfortunately I am not really surprised by this, as a misunderstanding of the actual market demand and trends is something I often see from Citizen.
> 
> Here is an image of the blue SHIPS model for people who may not have seen this.
> View attachment 17057882


Maybe it's just photoshop art, but the blue tonality contrast between dial and bezel looks stunning imo.


----------



## yonsson

Dr. Who84 said:


> Isn't the 4R series of movements, the lowest of the low in terms of actual "Horlogerie" - keeping time?!?
> 
> It's to sell more watches (volume) to the masses. It's the (inverse) marketing model of luxury brands.
> 
> The Drug dealer paradigm. Each L.E. release here is just a taste - bait, for the all of the next L.E.
> models to come and so on.... Builds anticipation (hence, this thread) and keeps us all hooked!


It’s an entry level automatic. What’s your point?


----------



## sriracha

Plus 9Time said:


> The model is a limited edition of 300 units through Japanese retailer "On Time Move". Pre-orders began yesterday morning but once they realized the demand for the model the pre-orders for remaining units were changed to a lottery type process where they take peoples names and will then draw from these to allocate their remaining units. I would expect that the flippers are putting their name down at each store they can get to.
> 
> Images and a list of stores can be seen on the previous page.
> 
> 
> 
> Having this model a limited edition of just 300 units and pricing it at 35,200円 (~US$250) I think anyone with a basic knowledge of the market would understand that demand for this model would easily exceed supply. They could have priced it at 45,000円 (~US$325) and no one would have been complaining. Or they could have increased the quantity to 1000 units and still would not have had problems selling them through. Or they could have just made it an ongoing store exclusive model like the blue SHIPS variant, and had quantities produced to match market demand which would likely have been the smartest move. They are really just leaving money on the table with their strategy of purchasing the minimum quantity of units for an OEM model. Unfortunately I am not really surprised by this, as a misunderstanding of the actual market demand and trends is something I often see from Citizen.
> 
> Here is an image of the blue SHIPS model for people who may not have seen this.
> View attachment 17057882


Where can one acquire this SHIPS edition?


----------



## Dr. Who84

yonsson said:


> It’s an entry level automatic. What’s your point?


Wow...

My point was my take on Seiko's marketing strategies. In reference and response to -



Plus 9Time said:


> ...Having this model a limited edition of just 300 units and pricing it at 35,200円 (~US$250) I think anyone with a basic knowledge of the market would understand that demand for this model would easily exceed supply. They could have priced it at 45,000円 (~US$325) and no one would have been complaining. Or they could have increased the quantity to 1000 units and still would not have had problems selling them through. Or they could have just made it an ongoing store exclusive model like the blue SHIPS variant, and had quantities produced to match market demand which would likely have been the smartest move. They are really just leaving money on the table with their strategy of purchasing the minimum quantity of units for an OEM model. Unfortunately I am not really surprised by this, as a misunderstanding of the actual market demand and trends is something I often see from Citizen.



😎


----------



## Saswatch

Dr. Who84 said:


> Wow...
> 
> My point was my take on Seiko's marketing strategies. In reference and response to -
> 
> 
> 
> ... sensitive masses...?!?
> 
> 
> 😎


I think you’re the one who’s being sensitive. The 4R superceded the mass volume entry-level 7S automatic movement.

The question was what is your point as this is seen as common knowledge. And it’s been over a decade since the switch.


----------



## Dr. Who84

Saswatch said:


> I think you’re the one who’s being sensitive. The 4R superceded the mass volume entry-level 7S automatic movement.
> 
> The question was what is your point as this is seen as common knowledge. And it’s been over a decade since the switch.


Ok., nice history lesson, on which I never stated an opinion. Nonetheless, It "IS" (- Today/Now) Seiko's entry level movement.

There are three more lines after that - what both of you are erroneously (more so, since that is, "common knowledge" - Ok., So... ??)
are taking issue with... !?!

And again, my post was IN RESPONSE to someone else's post. So, if Plus9time doesn't have an issue with the rest of what
I wrote, I don't see a "point" in your response!

🙃


----------



## Saswatch

Dr. Who84 said:


> Ok., nice history lesson, on which I never stated an opinion. Nonetheless, It "IS" (- Today/Now) Seiko's entry level movement.
> 
> There are three more lines after that - what both of you are erroneously (more so, since that is, "common knowledge" - Ok., So... ??)
> are taking issue with... !?!
> 
> And again, my post was IN RESPONSE to someone else's post. So, if Plus9time doesn't have an issue with the rest of what
> I wrote, I don't see a "point" in your response!
> 
> 🙃


Got it. The other dude wrote an extremely lengthy post that I lightly skimmed through. If I understood it, he’s complaining that Seiko priced a 5KX too low which runs counter to the overall sentiments at WUS.

All I saw was your question on the 4R and then respond to another member.


----------



## Plus 9Time

Dr. Who84 said:


> Ok., nice history lesson, on which I never stated an opinion. Nonetheless, It "IS" (- Today/Now) Seiko's entry level movement.
> 
> There are three more lines after that - what both of you are erroneously (more so, since that is, "common knowledge" - Ok., So... ??)
> are taking issue with... !?!
> 
> And again, my post was IN RESPONSE to someone else's post. So, if Plus9time doesn't have an issue with the rest of what
> I wrote, I don't see a "point" in your response!
> 
> 🙃


I think the confusion on my comment may be from a fundamental misunderstanding on who it was directed at. 



Plus 9Time said:


> Having this model a limited edition of just 300 units and pricing it at 35,200円 (~US$250) I think anyone with a basic knowledge of the market would understand that demand for this model would easily exceed supply. They could have priced it at 45,000円 (~US$325) and no one would have been complaining. Or they could have increased the quantity to 1000 units and still would not have had problems selling them through. Or they could have just made it an ongoing store exclusive model like the blue SHIPS variant, and had quantities produced to match market demand which would likely have been the smartest move. They are really just leaving money on the table with their strategy of purchasing the minimum quantity of units for an OEM model. Unfortunately I am not really surprised by this, as a misunderstanding of the actual market demand and trends is something I often see from Citizen.


I was not making any comment about Seiko's marketing strategy as it was in reference to the SBSA193 yellow 5 Sports model from On Time Move. Seiko's only related marketing strategy is that they work with other companies and produce models to match those customers requests. 

My comments were in relation to On Time Moves marketing as they were making those decisions. I said that releasing the SBSA193 as a LE of 300 units was clearly underestimating the market demand and that should have been predicted. If they understood the market at all they would have known to increase the production quantity or make it a non-limited store exclusive model like SHIPS did with the blue variant. 

Regarding pricing I was just pointing out that they were leaving money on the table with the low pricing. I did not suggest that they increase it, more that their pricing model again showed a misunderstanding of the market. 

I said that this lack of understanding of the market and actual demand is something that I often see from _Citizen _and this did not surprise me. Citizen is the owner of On Time Move, so while it is not going to be the same team that is responsible for Citizen Watch marketing, it shown a common misunderstanding of the market that I see across many of their companies.


----------



## WYWY

Sturmgewehr1944 said:


> *reference number please* ?


Internet search Citizen nj0170-83x, nj0170-83z, nj0171-81a. You'll see other similar ones in the series when you find those.


----------



## Biggles3

LE Alpinist coming to Thailand early December, 1000 pieces.


----------



## coconutpolygon

Biggles3 said:


> View attachment 17060567
> 
> View attachment 17060566
> 
> LE Alpinist coming to Thailand early December, 1000 pieces.


ugh I really want this one. thanks seiko!


----------



## Dr. Who84

Biggles3 said:


> LE Alpinist coming to Thailand early December, 1000 pieces.


Great Photos!

Do you have a model #?


😎


----------



## VincentG

Biggles3 said:


> View attachment 17060567
> 
> View attachment 17060566
> 
> LE Alpinist coming to Thailand early December, 1000 pieces.


I have never really been an Alpinist fan myself, but that is just crazy nice if you like dial texture and Alpinists. Thailand receives some of the most over the top LEs from Seiko, really cool!


----------



## Shoota70

Doing yellow/black as a dress watch 5kx is dumb. Shoulda been a regular production SRP.


----------



## fillerbunny

Shoota70 said:


> Doing yellow/black as a dress watch 5kx is dumb. Shoulda been a regular production SRP.


5KXs run 4Rs, so they are SRPs 

But yeah, either Seiko really hates orange and yellow dials or they really don't sell well enough to warrant regular production releases.


----------



## MtnClymbr

Biggles3 said:


> View attachment 17060567
> 
> View attachment 17060566
> 
> LE Alpinist coming to Thailand early December, 1000 pieces.


This is gorgeous… wish it was more readily available. I’d consider picking it up.


----------



## MojoS

Biggles3 said:


> View attachment 17060567
> 
> View attachment 17060566
> 
> LE Alpinist coming to Thailand early December, 1000 pieces.


That’s awesome, looks like a regular green Alpinist until you zoom in close and see that texture and pop of red. Fun presentation box as well, I haven’t seen that much effort on any of the other recent LEs.

thank you for posting!


----------



## Biggles3

Dr. Who84 said:


> Great Photos!
> 
> Do you have a model #?
> 
> 
> 😎


SPB341j1 and msrp is 34800baht, released Dec 3rd and I'll be posting an ad for one in a few days.


----------



## Biggles3

MojoS said:


> That’s awesome, looks like a regular green Alpinist until you zoom in close and see that texture and pop of red. Fun presentation box as well, I haven’t seen that much effort on any of the other recent LEs.
> 
> thank you for posting!


Agreed, a bit more effort gone into this one it seems. Caseback is nice too.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

*Seiko Glacier Mountaineer Extreme Dragon. 500 pieces for the Chinese market:*









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 30


Allora, si tratta di una edizione limitata per la Cina, 500 pezzi. Nome: Glacier Mountaineer Extreme Dragon MNIBJB .SPB339




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## CydeWeys

SkxRobbie said:


> IMO stamped dials are preferable for ISO Divers. I have had not one but 2 markers fall off on my SeaMaster SMP over the years!
> Not cool


In a similar vein, pin-and-collar links are definitely preferable as well, as they won't randomly back out like screw links will (a problem that has occurred to me). I do like how Seiko prioritizes function over form here, even when most of the rest of the industry doesn't. And an embossed marker gives practically the same effect as an applied one anyway, so what does it even matter at non-luxury price points?


----------



## CydeWeys

Oh, and my Seiko Prospex dive watches have the beefiest springbars that I've ever seen in a watch (including luxury divers like the Submariner in the comparison). Seiko doesn't mess around with their tool watches, which is a refreshingly honest approach.


----------



## fluence4

Special edition models

























Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## WYWY

fluence4 said:


> Special edition models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


This would be more exciting if they fixed the issue where the led light on the Arnie can't light up in stopwatch mode... I really use my G-Shock chronographs in low light.


----------



## Dr. Who84

Kind of... Ugly! ...IMO ... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## BTNMNKI

Dr. Who84 said:


> Kind of... Ugly! ...IMO ... 🤷‍♂️


Agree. Reminds me of some of the really tacky colour schemes that were popular in the 80's/early 90's.


----------



## fillerbunny

BTNMNKI said:


> Agree. Reminds me of some of the really tacky colour schemes that were popular in the 80's/early 90's.


Looks like a Benetton collaboration to me. United colours of Seiko fandom?


----------



## Duncan_McCloud

WYWY said:


> This would be more exciting if they fixed the issue where the led light on the Arnie can't light up in stopwatch mode... I really use my G-Shock chronographs in low light.


They doesn't look bad, but I think that this pattern of color will get annoying in few months.


----------



## SkxRobbie

CydeWeys said:


> Oh, and my Seiko Prospex dive watches have the beefiest springbars that I've ever seen in a watch (including luxury divers like the Submariner in the comparison). Seiko doesn't mess around with their tool watches, which is a refreshingly honest approach.


Seiko Fat bars are not designed to come off, even if you want them off!😊


----------



## yonsson

I’ll be photographing some upcoming models on Wednesday. Hopefully it’s not all under embargo so I can post some news here.


----------



## Dr. Who84

yonsson said:


> I’ll be photographing some upcoming models on Wednesday. Hopefully it’s not all under embargo so I can post some news here.


 - "... embargo" ...??


----------



## yonsson

Dr. Who84 said:


> - "... embargo" ...??


Embargo: Models not yet official, so not allowed to post them until they are official. Usually they show March releases in December and June/July- releases in March.


----------



## konners

yonsson said:


> I’ll be photographing some upcoming models on Wednesday. Hopefully it’s not all under embargo so I can post some news here.


Thank goodness for that! I’ve grown pretty tired of the same stuff in new colourways that seems to be the bulk of recent activity here!


----------



## MrDisco99

Another Alpinist... another Turtle... another Tuna...

_yawn_


----------



## SKYWATCH007

yonsson said:


> Embargo: Models not yet official, so not allowed to post them until they are official. Usually they show March releases in December and June/July- releases in March.


Let's go YELLOW DIAL 62Mas!!!!!!!


----------



## Davekaye90

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Let's go YELLOW DIAL 62Mas!!!!!!!


Based on historical precedent, I think orange would be more likely.


----------



## Duncan_McCloud

Davekaye90 said:


> Based on historical precedent, I think orange would be more likely.


Agree!


----------



## Galaga

Let’s just get rid of the 6R35 abomination. The 6L should be the movement going forward.


----------



## Galaga

Davekaye90 said:


> Based on historical precedent, I think orange would be more likely.


Black inky dial and green bezel is all I want. Turtle, Slim turtle, WIllardX, MAS, Shogun. Take your pick.


----------



## Kev161

I heard Alpinist GMT


----------



## Davekaye90

Galaga said:


> Black inky dial and green bezel is all I want. Turtle, Slim turtle, WIllardX, MAS, Shogun. Take your pick.


You can just mod a turtle to look like that. No AM bezels for slim turtle yet afaik. LCBI has one for the SPB Willard, but I think it's just black sapphire. Highly unlikely for 63MAS or Shogun since only the 213 and the JDM blue one have anything other than the standard brushed black.

Seiko's already done more versions of the new Shogun than the old one ever got, but I don't see a green bezel in its future.

You could take the green Hitori 63MAS lookalike and put a black dial in it.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Kev161 said:


> I heard Alpinist GMT


Really??? Reliable source?


----------



## 6L35

Galaga said:


> Let’s just get rid of the 6R35 abomination. The 6L should be the movement going forward.


Well, now that Citizen has the 0950/1 and the 905x selling like hotcakes it’s time for Seiko to improve his stable.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Seiko Evangelion Shinkansen "500 TYPE EVA" :









Novità Seiko 2022 - page 30


Allora, si tratta di una edizione limitata per la Cina, 500 pezzi. Nome: Glacier Mountaineer Extreme Dragon MNIBJB .SPB339




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## yonsson

yonsson said:


> Embargo: Models not yet official, so not allowed to post them until they are official. Usually they show March releases in December and June/July- releases in March.


Everything I got to see is under embargo. Mostly more of the same though, meaning new crazy dials.


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> Everything I got to see is under embargo. Mostly more of the same though, meaning new crazy dials.


Well that isnt a surprise considering past performance from Seiko. Thanks for the update.


----------



## BTNMNKI

I'm hoping they will stop just redoing the same few watches with different dials and start releasing smaller versions of their divers. The SRPE seems to have been a big hit, I for one would love something like a 38 - 40 mm Willard.


----------



## valuewatchguy

BTNMNKI said:


> I'm hoping they will stop just redoing the same fee watches with different dials and start releasing smaller versions of their divers. The SRPE seems to have bene a big hit, I for one would love something like a 38 - 40 mm Willard.


Smtihs does a small one (40.6mm) and I think based on that it just makes the watch too small at 38 in a willard format. The Smiths already is down to 18mm lugs and it doesnt look right to me. Also since even though the diameter could get smaller without a significant movement change the thickness will not, and it will feel like a meatball on wrsist, I fear.


----------



## BTNMNKI

valuewatchguy said:


> Smtihs does a small one (40.6mm) and I think based on that it just makes the watch too small at 38 in a willard format. The Smiths already is down to 18mm lugs and it doesnt look right to me. Also since even though the diameter could get smaller without a significant movement change the thickness will not, and it will feel like a meatball on wrsist, I fear.
> 
> View attachment 17079976
> View attachment 17079977


That's the thing - it's not a Seiko. Agree with you on the lug width, though. Should be 20. It looks odd, just like the regular Willard does with 20 instead of 22.


----------



## valuewatchguy

BTNMNKI said:


> That's the thing - it's not a Seiko. Agree with you on the lug width, though. Should be 20. It looks odd, just like the regular Willard does with 20 instead of 22.



adding the seiko logo wont fix the dimension issues. But We all want what we want.... good luck i hope you get it


----------



## BTNMNKI

valuewatchguy said:


> adding the seiko logo wont fix the dimension issues. But We all want what we want.... good luck i hope you get it


Well, they did manage to shrink down both the case and the movement for the SRE 28 mm watched. But you're right, thickness might be an issue, and I doubt Seiko would be particularly interested in adressing that. Sigh, but one can dream...


----------



## occytron

BTNMNKI said:


> I'm hoping they will stop just redoing the same fee watches with different dials and start releasing smaller versions of their divers. The SRPE seems to have bene a big hit, I for one would love something like a 38 - 40 mm Willard.


This is my dream. I love the Seiko aesthetic and design language, but with a small wrist, the options aren't plentiful. I have an 013 and a Mini-Turtle, but most of the other new divers are too big, unfortunately, leaving me wishing I could make them work. I'd love a Willard, a professional Tuna, an MM200 or 300. As it is, I'm frequently debating internally if I could make an SPB143, or one of the new Slim Turtles work.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

yonsson said:


> Everything I got to see is under embargo. Mostly more of the same though, meaning new crazy dials.


So you tell us that there's a new seiko presentation. Then tell us that you might not be able to share info, then tell us you cannot share info ...what's the point in that...bit disapointing.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Seiko x Cowboy Bebop


















Novità Seiko 2022 - page 31


Cowboy Bebop x Seiko, tema del modello è il caccia "Swordfish II" utilizzato nell'anime




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## valuewatchguy

SKYWATCH007 said:


> So you tell us that there's a new seiko presentation. Then tell us that you might not be able to share info, then tell us you cannot share info ...what's the point in that...bit disapointing.


you're kidding right?


----------



## Davekaye90

occytron said:


> This is my dream. I love the Seiko aesthetic and design language, but with a small wrist, the options aren't plentiful. I have an 013 and a Mini-Turtle, but most of the other new divers are too big, unfortunately, leaving me wishing I could make them work. I'd love a Willard, a professional Tuna, an MM200 or 300. As it is, I'm frequently debating internally if I could make an SPB143, or one of the new Slim Turtles work.


FWIW, I find the 63MAS to be very wearable on my tiny wrists. If you're just not comfortable with ~47mm L2L though, W&S has a 38 x 44mm lil' Sammy 013 conversion case that fits 013 bezels and inserts. It has standard 20mm LW.


----------



## Saswatch

AlvaroVitali said:


> Seiko x Cowboy Bebop
> 
> View attachment 17080144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 31
> 
> 
> Cowboy Bebop x Seiko, tema del modello è il caccia "Swordfish II" utilizzato nell'anime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


Pictures copied from the above link.


----------



## fillerbunny

occytron said:


> This is my dream. I love the Seiko aesthetic and design language, but with a small wrist, the options aren't plentiful. I have an 013 and a Mini-Turtle, but most of the other new divers are too big, unfortunately, leaving me wishing I could make them work. I'd love a Willard, a professional Tuna, an MM200 or 300. As it is, I'm frequently debating internally if I could make an SPB143, or one of the new Slim Turtles work.


Have you tried one of the 43mm tunas like the SRPF81? Those are tiny.


----------



## fillerbunny

Saswatch said:


> Pictures copied from the above link.
> View attachment 17080320
> 
> View attachment 17080324
> 
> View attachment 17080323
> 
> View attachment 17080321
> 
> View attachment 17080322


Interestingly they've dug up the old 7T92 for this, these collab chronos have all been meca-quartz I believe.


----------



## MtnClymbr

SKYWATCH007 said:


> So you tell us that there's a new seiko presentation. Then tell us that you might not be able to share info, then tell us you cannot share info ...what's the point in that...bit disapointing.


Don’t bite the hand that feeds you…


----------



## WYWY

yonsson said:


> Everything I got to see is under embargo. Mostly more of the same though, meaning new crazy dials.


That's nice...
I'm hoping to see new colour variations of the tunas, cocktails, baby alpinists, enamel presages.


----------



## occytron

Davekaye90 said:


> FWIW, I find the 63MAS to be very wearable on my tiny wrists. If you're just not comfortable with ~47mm L2L though, W&S has a 38 x 44mm lil' Sammy 013 conversion case that fits 013 bezels and inserts. It has standard 20mm LW.


I had forgotten that there were several mod cases available for 013 parts, thanks for the reminder. I previously had my eye on putting something like this together, and that my just be my best option.



fillerbunny said:


> Have you tried one of the 43mm tunas like the SRPF81? Those are tiny.


I haven't tried the SRPF81 (or similar 43mm) tunas, but I do have its smaller brother the SUT405, which is the 38.7mm solar version, and it is pretty small. I just wish you could get the look of the professional tunas in the smaller versions. I like the special editions, but would love a black dial/bezel 43mm tuna. Maybe one day.


----------



## chesterworks

occytron said:


> This is my dream. I love the Seiko aesthetic and design language, but with a small wrist, the options aren't plentiful. I have an 013 and a Mini-Turtle, but most of the other new divers are too big, unfortunately, leaving me wishing I could make them work. I'd love a Willard, a professional Tuna, an MM200 or 300. As it is, I'm frequently debating internally if I could make an SPB143, or one of the new Slim Turtles work.


I'm in the same boat wrist-wise. The slim turtles should definitely work. I wound up keeping my SPB313 over a Willard, even though I was charmed by the Willard case shape.

I hope they keep experimenting with solar quartz because that might allow them to square the circle. The SNE57x is great, I just want more classic case shapes in thinner sizes too. Vintage Seiko quartz is great for this too.


----------



## Saswatch

chesterworks said:


> I'm in the same boat wrist-wise. The slim turtles should definitely work. I wound up keeping my SPB313 over a Willard, even though I was charmed by the Willard case shape.
> 
> I hope they keep experimenting with solar quartz because that might allow them to square the circle. The SNE57x is great, I just want more classic case shapes in thinner sizes too. Vintage Seiko quartz is great for this too.


Don’t forget the regular SKX case is already small and wears even smaller when paired with the slimcase back and the DIY Watch Club bezel.


----------



## occytron

chesterworks said:


> I'm in the same boat wrist-wise. The slim turtles should definitely work. I wound up keeping my SPB313 over a Willard, even though I was charmed by the Willard case shape.
> 
> I hope they keep experimenting with solar quartz because that might allow them to square the circle. The SNE57x is great, I just want more classic case shapes in thinner sizes too. Vintage Seiko quartz is great for this too.


I'll probably pick up a Slim Turtle sometime early next year (though I am tempted now with there being some good sales), as I love the case shape, and I think the size will be doable. Fingers crossed for smaller sizes in 2023.


----------



## mconlonx

occytron said:


> This is my dream. I love the Seiko aesthetic and design language, but with a small wrist, the options aren't plentiful. I have an 013 and a Mini-Turtle, but most of the other new divers are too big, unfortunately, leaving me wishing I could make them work. I'd love a Willard, a professional Tuna, an MM200 or 300. As it is, I'm frequently debating internally if I could make an SPB143, or one of the new Slim Turtles work.


I'd actually expect a Willard SPB151/153 to wear better than the ostensibly smaller SPB143 simply because of the slightly shorter L2L on the Willard. 

But probably one of the new slim models would work best of all. 

Best way to tell is to find a shop selling all or most of them and do a comparison, in person. Easier with Seiko than a lot of other brands, so take advantage of it.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Novità Seiko 2022 - page 31


Cowboy Bebop x Seiko, tema del modello è il caccia "Swordfish II" utilizzato nell'anime




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## valuewatchguy

occytron said:


> This is my dream. I love the Seiko aesthetic and design language, but with a small wrist, the options aren't plentiful. I have an 013 and a Mini-Turtle, but most of the other new divers are too big, unfortunately, leaving me wishing I could make them work. I'd love a Willard, a professional Tuna, an MM200 or 300. As it is, I'm frequently debating internally if I could make an SPB143, or one of the new Slim Turtles work.


My feedback for these models

MM200 Reduced - best balance of all attributes and most comfortable to me. Finishing is terrific and iconic case design is recognizeable. Good bracelet. Preowned prices for this are a steal and as much as I hate to say it, i'd buy this over a MM300 for 95% of people.

SPB 63MAS - Best case finishing. Watch wears a bit tall and "on top of your wrist". It is definitely a modern reinterpretation and loses a lot of the charm of the original 62MAS. Works great on lots of straps.

Willard - uber comfortable due to short lugs but lacks the wrist presence of other Seiko divers, wears best on rubber, case finishing is most basic of the 3 models. Dial deviates from the OG a lot which might be a positive but for me I like the traditional hands and markers more. Bracelet was meh for me.

Slim Turtles - Havent handled them but the tons of hi-res pics out there don't convince me its worth the asking $$. It will likely be the most comfortable for small wrist.


Lume sort of sucks on all of them except the models with patina lume or glows blue.


----------



## BTNMNKI

AlvaroVitali said:


> View attachment 17081358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 31
> 
> 
> Cowboy Bebop x Seiko, tema del modello è il caccia "Swordfish II" utilizzato nell'anime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


Speaking as both a Beatles and Seiko fan.... 🤮


----------



## occytron

mconlonx said:


> I'd actually expect a Willard SPB151/153 to wear better than the ostensibly smaller SPB143 simply because of the slightly shorter L2L on the Willard.
> 
> But probably one of the new slim models would work best of all.
> 
> Best way to tell is to find a shop selling all or most of them and do a comparison, in person. Easier with Seiko than a lot of other brands, so take advantage of it.


I think there is one place in town that carries Seiko, so I'll probably check out their selection to see if I can compare some models. 



valuewatchguy said:


> My feedback for these models
> 
> MM200 Reduced - best balance of all attributes and most comfortable to me. Finishing is terrific and iconic case design is recognizeable. Good bracelet. Preowned prices for this are a steal and as much as I hate to say it, i'd buy this over a MM300 for 95% of people.
> 
> SPB 63MAS - Best case finishing. Watch wears a bit tall and "on top of your wrist". It is definitely a modern reinterpretation and loses a lot of the charm of the original 62MAS. Works great on lots of straps.
> 
> Willard - uber comfortable due to short lugs but lacks the wrist presence of other Seiko divers, wears best on rubber, case finishing is most basic of the 3 models. Dial deviates from the OG a lot which might be a positive but for me I like the traditional hands and markers more. Bracelet was meh for me.
> 
> Slim Turtles - Havent handled them but the tons of hi-res pics out there don't convince me its worth the asking $$. It will likely be the most comfortable for small wrist.
> 
> 
> Lume sort of sucks on all of them except the models with patina lume or glows blue.


Thanks for the breakdown, that is super helpful. Maybe it is a good thing that I can't fit all of the Seiko divers I want, it certainly takes the strain off my wallet!


----------



## miggy8822

Wonder if anyone has any news on what seiko will replace the mm300 sla series with?


----------



## valuewatchguy

miggy8822 said:


> Wonder if anyone has any news on what seiko will replace the mm300 sla series with?


why do you think they will replace it? 

Eumura/Willard series 
MM200 
MM200 R
SLA055 & 057
6159 reissues
62MAS reissues
LX Series (various) 
Sumo
Turtles
Samurai
Mini Turtle
Tuna
Shogun

Divers does not seem to be something Seiko is lacking.


----------



## Saswatch

valuewatchguy said:


> why do you think they will replace it?
> 
> Eumura/Willard series
> MM200
> MM200 R
> SLA055 & 057
> 6159 reissues
> 62MAS reissues
> LX Series (various)
> Sumo
> Turtles
> Samurai
> Mini Turtle
> Tuna
> Shogun
> 
> Divers does not seem to be something Seiko is lacking.


Could be a two-tone KS.


----------



## miggy8822

valuewatchguy said:


> why do you think they will replace it?
> 
> Eumura/Willard series
> MM200
> MM200 R
> SLA055 & 057
> 6159 reissues
> 62MAS reissues
> LX Series (various)
> Sumo
> Turtles
> Samurai
> Mini Turtle
> Tuna
> Shogun
> 
> Divers does not seem to be something Seiko is lacking.


i think one of the vendors mentioned that they will be replaced with a upgraded version. Gnomon if i remember correctly


----------



## valuewatchguy

Saswatch said:


> Could be a two-tone KS.


KS as in king Seiko?


----------



## Niko

AlvaroVitali said:


> View attachment 17081358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2022 - page 31
> 
> 
> Cowboy Bebop x Seiko, tema del modello è il caccia "Swordfish II" utilizzato nell'anime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


I like it! Anyone know the ref# and release date? 8T67 movement?


----------



## Davekaye90

valuewatchguy said:


> why do you think they will replace it?
> 
> Eumura/Willard series
> MM200
> MM200 R
> SLA055 & 057
> 6159 reissues
> 62MAS reissues
> LX Series (various)
> Sumo
> Turtles
> Samurai
> Mini Turtle
> Tuna
> Shogun
> 
> Divers does not seem to be something Seiko is lacking.


MM200 is discontinued. SLA055 and 57 are both very limited runs that are already over. Also, every single one of those (other than LX which are $5,000 watches that don't sell, and the Tuna) are 200M rated and not saturation dive capable.

I can't imagine Seiko will be happy with just ONE model - the SLA051, along with the Tuna covering the $2,000ish price bracket while otherwise leaving a gaping hole between Shogun and LX. MM300 is an iconic watch, it makes zero business sense to kill it off and replace it with nothing.


----------



## mconlonx

Davekaye90 said:


> ...it makes zero business sense to kill it off and replace it with nothing.


----------



## MtnClymbr

Davekaye90 said:


> MM200 is discontinued. SLA055 and 57 are both very limited runs that are already over. Also, every single one of those (other than LX which are $5,000 watches that don't sell, and the Tuna) are 200M rated and not saturation dive capable.
> 
> I can't imagine Seiko will be happy with just ONE model - the SLA051, along with the Tuna covering the $2,000ish price bracket while otherwise leaving a gaping hole between Shogun and LX. MM300 is an iconic watch, it makes zero business sense to kill it off and replace it with nothing.


MM200 is really discontinued? I’ve been on the fence about getting the “save the ocean” MM200 because I like the size/ fit. If they’ve discontinued it then I may pursue that harder now.


----------



## valuewatchguy

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 17083810


Thank you.....


----------



## valuewatchguy

MtnClymbr said:


> MM200 is really discontinued? I’ve been on the fence about getting the “save the ocean” MM200 because I like the size/ fit. If they’ve discontinued it then I may pursue that harder now.


That is in the reduced range of MM200, he's talking about the slightly larger MK1 models


----------



## fillerbunny

MtnClymbr said:


> MM200 is really discontinued? I’ve been on the fence about getting the “save the ocean” MM200 because I like the size/ fit. If they’ve discontinued it then I may pursue that harder now.


MM200 as in SPB077 et al is discontinued. The smaller successors with bad lume aren't.


----------



## Davekaye90

MtnClymbr said:


> MM200 is really discontinued? I’ve been on the fence about getting the “save the ocean” MM200 because I like the size/ fit. If they’ve discontinued it then I may pursue that harder now.


MM200R is going to be around for awhile. It seems like there's not that much stock from US ADs, but Japanese shops like SIJ and Sakura definitely have them. SPB299/SBDC167 was just released, so I don't think you need to rush out and get one straight away. 

The MM200R is probably my favorite watch case. Wearing my 207 mod today, actually. Palmers currently has my SPB255 which hopefully should be finished and back here soon, and after that is done I'll be doing my own SPB299 mod once I have everything I need for it.


----------



## Tanker G1

I've sworn off mid-range Prospex because the 6R35 isn't good enough IMO, but a no-date MM200R with a 6L and the good lume formula would pull me back in. Problem is, Seiko would likely price something like that high enough where I'd likely just jump to an SLA.


----------



## Davekaye90

Tanker G1 said:


> I've sworn off mid-range Prospex because the 6R35 isn't good enough IMO, but a no-date MM200R with a 6L and the good lume formula would pull me back in. Problem is, Seiko would likely price something like that high enough where I'd likely just jump to an SLA.


That's basically what the SLA055/57 are, other than the date of course. They don't seem to want to do no-date variants of either 6L or 8L. The SJE Alpinist would've been a prime candidate for that since the original Laurel Alpinist did not have a date, but instead they just shoved one in at 4:30. 

If they had used a 30mm dial on the SLA MM200 they could've put the date at 3 or 6 and still met ISO requirements. Not sure why they decided to do it the way they did.


----------



## fillerbunny

Davekaye90 said:


> If they had used a 30mm dial on the SLA MM200 they could've put the date at 3 or 6 and still met ISO requirements.


The SLA MM200? So now there are three watches fandubbed the MM200, none of which ever had Marinemaster on the dial


----------



## Davekaye90

fillerbunny said:


> The SLA MM200? So now there are three watches fandubbed the MM200, none of which ever had Marinemaster on the dial


I don't think there's a better descriptor for them. Much easier than saying "the smaller SPB 6159-7000 recreation."


----------



## alexd3498

No news on what will be the new Re-edition? Usually we get some murmurs around now 

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1

Davekaye90 said:


> They don't seem to want to do no-date variants


I know, and with that being the primary characteristic that would grab my attention, it's unlikely I buy another mid-range Prospex. 


Davekaye90 said:


> If they had used a 30mm dial on the SLA MM200 they could've put the date at 3 or 6 and still met ISO requirements. Not sure why they decided to do it the way they did.


I'd imagine they wanted the watch to wear smaller than its dimensions, which it does. I personally love the way it wears, like a thinner MM300 with higher quality materials and finishing.

The EBS case and crown replacement system on the SLA055 & 057 are great. I'll be surprised if they did all that for just two LE models. On the other hand, I can see Seiko not liking the sales and pointing the blame to anything and everything but the fact they priced it too high. IDK if I'll be around in 30 years, but I'm pretty confident my SLA055 will be.


----------



## fillerbunny

Davekaye90 said:


> I don't think there's a better descriptor for them. Much easier than saying "the smaller SPB 6159-7000 recreation."


I'm not sure the SLA055/7 will ever be popular enough to warrant a nickname, and in any case isn't quite the _affordable_ 6159 lookalike the MM200 is.


----------



## SnobWatch

Tanker G1 said:


> I know, and with that being the primary characteristic that would grab my attention, it's unlikely I buy another mid-range Prospex.
> 
> I'd imagine they wanted the watch to wear smaller than its dimensions, which it does. I personally love the way it wears, like a thinner MM300 with higher quality materials and finishing.
> 
> The EBS case and crown replacement system on the SLA055 & 057 are great. I'll be surprised if they did all that for just two LE models. On the other hand, I can see Seiko not liking the sales and pointing the blame to anything and everything but the fact they priced it too high. IDK if I'll be around in 30 years, but I'm pretty confident my SLA055 will be.
> View attachment 17085166


this watches would be perfect if only factory regulated with some tighter tolerance on accuracy


----------



## Duncan_McCloud

SnobWatch said:


> this watches would be perfect if only factory regulated with some tighter tolerance on accuracy


.. and if they had monoblock case...


----------



## dragonemperor-92

Do you know a Seiko model with a microregulation system on the bracelet?


----------



## Davekaye90

dragomperor-92 said:


> Do you know a Seiko model with a microregulation system on the bracelet?


The MM300 clasp has that, and you can put it on other Seiko diver bracelets.


----------



## starwasp

Tanker G1 said:


> I know, and with that being the primary characteristic that would grab my attention, it's unlikely I buy another mid-range Prospex.
> 
> I'd imagine they wanted the watch to wear smaller than its dimensions, which it does. I personally love the way it wears, like a thinner MM300 with higher quality materials and finishing.
> 
> The EBS case and crown replacement system on the SLA055 & 057 are great. I'll be surprised if they did all that for just two LE models. On the other hand, I can see Seiko not liking the sales and pointing the blame to anything and everything but the fact they priced it too high. IDK if I'll be around in 30 years, but I'm pretty confident my SLA055 will be.
> View attachment 17085166


Those two are gorgeous: kudos for having the pair.


----------



## Ace Krampus

Boy am I happy the Evangelion & Bebop watches are so ugly, otherwise I might have to get one!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Ace Krampus said:


> Boy am I happy the Evangelion & Bebop watches are so ugly, otherwise I might have to get one!


Well, there _was_ a mechanical Cowboy Bebop watch a while back. It didn't look half bad, even with an open heart—I assumed it was an NH35 or Orient movement.


----------



## WYWY

New LEs on the JP site:


























Scheduled for Jan 2023.

Edit: the Gents model is an enamel dial with global availability.


----------



## Duncan_McCloud

SARW065 looks pretty good.
I hope in a model with the seconds at six!


----------



## Milehigh981

if I’m reading correctly the 6’oclock hand is actually a date hand , not a seconds hand. which makes sense since the numbers only go to 31 on the small dial. That’s..odd, not sure I’ve seen that before


----------



## WYWY

Write-up is available here: Hands-On Seiko Presage Laurel Re-Issue Limited Edition SPB359


----------



## Shining

Duncan_McCloud said:


> SARW065 looks pretty good.
> I hope in a model with the seconds at six!





Milehigh981 said:


> if I’m reading correctly the 6’oclock hand is actually a date hand , not a seconds hand. which makes sense since the numbers only go to 31 on the small dial. That’s..odd, not sure I’ve seen that before


It is a 6r27 (which I find really good) so yes the 6'oclock is actually for date not second like the laurel tribute SPB041/059 and the shippo enamel SPB073 for examples.


----------



## Milehigh981

Shining said:


> It is a 6r27 (which I find really good) so yes the 6'oclock is actually for date not second like the laurel tribute SPB041/059 and the shippo enamel SPB073 for examples.
> 
> View attachment 17090919


Interesting! you learn something new everyday.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

🌊 Go with the flow and meet the new Seiko Prospex Thong Sia Group Exclusive "Green Sea Urchin"

Inspired by the characteristic dark green colour and spines of the Green Sea Urchin, with a water resistance level of 200 metres, this beauty is a rare catch.
Limited to only 1200 pieces, it is exclusively available to Singapore, Hong Kong, Macau, Malaysia and Brunei. 

Keep calm and stay tuned for the launch date of this piece.


















Novità Seiko 2023


Seiko celebra i 110 anni del Laurel (primo orologio da polso del Giappone), con questo modello limitato a 2500 esemplari (750 in Giappone). Quadrante




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## WYWY

AlvaroVitali said:


> 🌊 Go with the flow and meet the new Seiko Prospex Thong Sia Group Exclusive "Green Sea Urchin"
> 
> Inspired by the characteristic dark green colour and spines of the Green Sea Urchin, with a water resistance level of 200 metres, this beauty is a rare catch.
> Limited to only 1200 pieces, it is exclusively available to Singapore, Hong Kong, Macau, Malaysia and Brunei.
> 
> Keep calm and stay tuned for the launch date of this piece.
> 
> View attachment 17091005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novità Seiko 2023
> 
> 
> Seiko celebra i 110 anni del Laurel (primo orologio da polso del Giappone), con questo modello limitato a 2500 esemplari (750 in Giappone). Quadrante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


Nice. Hope Seiko offers more variety outside blue and black next year...
But this does not have the cyclops that recent sapphire turtles have... could be hardlex...


----------



## fillerbunny

The Southeast Asian distributors / Seiko offices must be really active towards Seiko (and sell _a lot _of watches) to get all these exclusives.

The US has had their ice divers, and along with Europe the SPB097, probably some others, but fee and far between.


----------



## yonsson

A few IRL shots of today’s release.


----------



## Davekaye90

Milehigh981 said:


> if I’m reading correctly the 6’oclock hand is actually a date hand , not a seconds hand. which makes sense since the numbers only go to 31 on the small dial. That’s..odd, not sure I’ve seen that before


Most of Seiko's multi-hand movements have that feature. The day-date variant of the movement is the 6R21. The cool thing about the 6R2x movements is that they have power reserve indicators without being _ridiculously chonky _like the 4R57 is, and they are all 4Hz, like the 6L35 is. Nice since nearly all of them have very large dials, and thus very long second hands. The longer the second hand, the more you notice the 3Hz jitter. The 6R2x movements don't have that.


----------



## schumway

yonsson said:


> View attachment 17091506
> View attachment 17091507
> 
> A few IRL shots of today’s release.


What did you think of this one? Is it a niche anniversary piece or more broadly appealing? Thanks!


----------



## josayeee

Let’s go Seiko let’s see another GMT. Holding off on my next watch purchase for a GMT.


----------



## yonsson

schumway said:


> What did you think of this one? Is it a niche anniversary piece or more broadly appealing? Thanks!


For me personally it’s waaaaay to small. The enamel dial looks great though so it would look great as a talking piece in a dealers SEIKO-cabinet.


----------



## Bostok

yonsson said:


> For me personally it’s waaaaay to small. The enamel dial looks great though so it would look great as a talking piece in a dealers SEIKO-cabinet.


Being small it’s an excellent news, do you know how thick it is, please?


----------



## aznsk8s87

So, I only recently got into watches over the past 5 years or so.

Is it just me or has Seiko's innovation slowed down a lot? Or is it now because I'm much more into Seiko that anything new just seems less consequential? I feel like the only big new release over the last few year or two was the 5KX GMT. Prior to that we were getting tons of new diver styles in the new 6R35 movement, but all of a sudden everything slowed down.


----------



## sriracha

Did anyone pick this one up? If you did, thoughts?

【SHIPS別注】SEIKO: 5 SPORTS BOY ウォッチ （腕時計）: 小物 SHIPS 公式サイト｜株式会社シップス (shipsltd.co.jp)


----------



## valuewatchguy

aznsk8s87 said:


> So, I only recently got into watches over the past 5 years or so.
> 
> Is it just me or has Seiko's innovation slowed down a lot? Or is it now because I'm much more into Seiko that anything new just seems less consequential? I feel like the only big new release over the last few year or two was the 5KX GMT. Prior to that we were getting tons of new diver styles in the new 6R35 movement, but all of a sudden everything slowed down.



Once they got fully into the reissue and reinterpretation groove, they quit innovating. They slap together a bunch of new dial color and texture combinations and we lap it up. That being said I think they have brought a lot of new watch enthusiasts into the Seiko fold in the last few years as well. They are not catering to long time fans as much these days. But when you look at the big historical picture of Seiko you will see the the majority of innovation ended in the late 90s after Spring Drive was created.


----------



## capilla1

sriracha said:


> Did anyone pick this one up? If you did, thoughts?
> 
> 【SHIPS別注】SEIKO: 5 SPORTS BOY ウォッチ （腕時計）: 小物 SHIPS 公式サイト｜株式会社シップス (shipsltd.co.jp)


Ohh i like that one. Throwback to the 7002 with the square indicies.


----------



## valuewatchguy

sriracha said:


> Did anyone pick this one up? If you did, thoughts?
> 
> 【SHIPS別注】SEIKO: 5 SPORTS BOY ウォッチ （腕時計）: 小物 SHIPS 公式サイト｜株式会社シップス (shipsltd.co.jp)


possible to order to the USA?


----------



## sriracha

valuewatchguy said:


> possible to order to the USA?


Through a buying service


----------



## sriracha

capilla1 said:


> Ohh i like that one. Throwback to the 7002 with the square indicies.


And skx173


----------



## Buellrider

Save The Ocean Limited Edition SPB333. Not sure if it’s been posted before or not.

What a stunner. MonoChrome Review


----------



## One-Seventy

Buellrider said:


> Save The Ocean Limited Edition SPB333. Not sure if it’s been posted before or not.
> 
> What a stunner. MonoChrome Review
> 
> View attachment 17094635
> View attachment 17094636
> View attachment 17094637


I'm sure the complaints about the 6R35, alignment, bezel and bracelet apply just as equally here, and the discerning experts will stay away. 

Who am I kidding. They'll monetise. Straight to the secondary for 2x!


----------



## yonsson

SPB333


----------



## Davekaye90

Buellrider said:


> Save The Ocean Limited Edition SPB333. Not sure if it’s been posted before or not.
> 
> What a stunner. MonoChrome Review
> 
> View attachment 17094635
> View attachment 17094636
> View attachment 17094637


Nice! I much prefer the steel STO style bezel on this to the regular aluminum on the standard models, which just look like SKX bezel inserts. Definitely the best of these that've been released so far.


----------



## yonsson

One-Seventy said:


> Who am I kidding. They'll monetise. Straight to the secondary for 2x!


I highly doubt that.


----------



## One-Seventy

yonsson said:


> I highly doubt that.


I'd like to agree with you, but I keep underestimating people's capacity for greed...


----------



## Davekaye90

One-Seventy said:


> I'd like to agree with you, but I keep underestimating people's capacity for greed...


Considering the other STOs are already under MSRP, I seriously doubt anyone is going to be able to cash in here. This is not a Ginza Alpinist.


----------



## coconutpolygon

Davekaye90 said:


> Considering the other STOs are already under MSRP, I seriously doubt anyone is going to be able to cash in here. This is not a Ginza Alpinist.


Let’s hope so. I had the Ginza and it was nice. I really like this one though and I hope I can get one 😅


----------



## Galaga

All these textured dials will date, doesn't really suit a diver. Just my opinion. Flat dial, sunburst or grainy is fine but these textured dials remind me of curtains in a 1990's beach resort.


----------



## Fergfour

I have the SPB297 and SPB299 STO’s and was thinking about getting the SPB311 Willard, but I think I prefer the 333.
Dial color looks very similar to the Willard which is silver/white, the article says it’s mid-gray. Digging the strap too.


----------



## Fergfour

coconutpolygon said:


> Let’s hope so. I had the Ginza and it was nice. I really like this one though and I hope I can get one 😅


Relax, the previous three Save the Ocean models came out 6 months ago and all of them are still available from various sellers.


----------



## Bostok

One-Seventy said:


> I'm sure the complaints about the 6R35, alignment, bezel and bracelet apply just as equally here, and the discerning experts will stay away.
> 
> Who am I kidding. They'll monetise. Straight to the secondary for 2x!


Hmmm… 😂
I quite like the bezel, though


----------



## coconutpolygon

Bostok said:


> Hmmm… 😂
> I quite like the bezel, though
> View attachment 17094943
> View attachment 17094944
> View attachment 17094945


in all it's misaligned glory 🥰


----------



## deepsea03

anyone know ADs doing pre-orders for the SPB333?


----------



## WYWY

Fergfour said:


> Relax, the previous three Save the Ocean models came out 6 months ago and all of them are still available from various sellers.


Note that those are not LE. So will continue to be available for a long time...
The SPB333 is LE though.
But I can't predict demand for it.

Not as high as the Honda Cub I guess... I thought that would be popular, and indeed it sold out in my part of the world in less than a week with retailers only offering 10% off MSRP.
My prediction is that the Ultra 7 Seiko 5 LE is the next highly-sought-after release.


----------



## Brent L. Miller

deepsea03 said:


> anyone know ADs doing pre-orders for the SPB333?


We don't take deposits until we know allocation info and availability, but if you definitely want one send a direct message.


----------



## Fergfour

WYWY said:


> Note that those are not LE. So will continue to be available for a long time...
> The SPB333 is LE though.
> But I can't predict demand for it.


You're right, sorry I missed that bit. The ones I mentioned are "special edition". Well, I suppose I share some of your concern. We'll just have to be ready!


----------



## coconutpolygon

I sent a few emails and preordered it here in the UK. I really don't want to buy a new watch but this one got me going 😂 enough to ignore the 6R35 and potential QC issues and all the seiko quirks. Why do I have so many Seikos man wtf is this some form of Stockholm syndrome


----------



## yonsson

WYWY said:


> Note that those are not LE. So will continue to be available for a long time...
> The SPB333 is LE though.
> But I can't predict demand for it.
> 
> Not as high as the Honda Cub I guess... I thought that would be popular, and indeed it sold out in my part of the world in less than a week with retailers only offering 10% off MSRP.
> My prediction is that the Ultra 7 Seiko 5 LE is the next highly-sought-after release.


“Highly sought after”. We are still talking peanuts. As of right now there are very few modern SEIKOs that are “highly sought after” since they keep pumping out new versions at least 2 times a year.


----------



## fillerbunny

yonsson said:


> “Highly sought after”. We are still talking peanuts. As of right now there are very few modern SEIKOs that are “highly sought after” since they keep pumping out new versions at least 2 times a year.


And that's great. If people want to buy your stuff, let them. Artificial scarcity is silly.


----------



## One-Seventy

fillerbunny said:


> And that's great. If people want to buy your stuff, let them. *Artificial scarcity is silly.*


But, it does make money. And that's become the defining characteristic for watch "enthusiasts" in recent years.


----------



## Davekaye90

One-Seventy said:


> But, it does make money. And that's become the defining characteristic for watch "enthusiasts" in recent years.


Especially with Grand Seiko it seems. There's a new GS LE released every day that ends in "Y."


----------



## Brummie

Buellrider said:


> Save The Ocean Limited Edition SPB333. Not sure if it’s been posted before or not.
> 
> What a stunner. MonoChrome Review
> 
> View attachment 17094635
> View attachment 17094636
> View attachment 17094637


I really like it and have just put in a preorder with Seiko Australia 🇦🇺 👍😉









SPB333J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

Buellrider said:


> Save The Ocean Limited Edition SPB333. Not sure if it’s been posted before or not.
> 
> What a stunner. MonoChrome Review
> 
> View attachment 17094635
> View attachment 17094636
> View attachment 17094637


Absolutely in love. I wanted to get a new Hamilton, badly, but this is almost too perfect for me to turn up. And it has a hardened coating.


----------



## fillerbunny

One-Seventy said:


> But, it does make money. And that's become the defining characteristic for watch "enthusiasts" in recent years.


It makes money for scaplers and flippers, sure. I know nothing about marketing and stuff but one would think a company makes more money by selling a product to everyone who wants one.


----------



## WYWY

Visited the Seiko boutique. Quartz for the win! Seiko does not make a lot of noise about new quartz released but these are supercool. Also not sure if these are regional or world-wide releases. Marc from long Island may cover them eventually. These are the type of releases which make me glad that Seiko does not go full into Solar. You can't do this kind of Solar dials.

I've tried to edit my inferior phone camera images to best fit what I saw:










The one in the middle is mind-blowing. About 40-41mm, 10bar WR, sapphire, quartz. Price tag converts to somewhere around usd 150-200. I can't remember exactly because it was so surprising. This is the type of stuff where we say, "costs a few hundred dollars but looks like several thousand bucks".

This is a new mecha-quartz. Grey and black versions available. There are also grey and black versions without the chronograph function. With date in a double-window at 6.










I've sworn off buying more affordables but I can pick up both models for about USD 400... 🤯


----------



## Davekaye90

WYWY said:


> Visited the Seiko boutique. Quartz for the win! Seiko does not make a lot of noise about new quartz released but these are supercool. Also not sure if these are regional or world-wide releases. Marc from long Island may cover them eventually. These are the type of releases which make me glad that Seiko does not go full into Solar. You can't do this kind of Solar dials.
> 
> I've tried to edit my inferior phone camera images to best fit what I saw:
> 
> View attachment 17096609
> 
> 
> The one in the middle is mind-blowing. About 40-41mm, 10bar WR, sapphire, quartz. Price tag converts to somewhere around usd 150-200. I can't remember exactly because it was so surprising. This is the type of stuff where we say, "costs a few hundred dollars but looks like several thousand bucks".
> 
> This is a new mecha-quartz. Grey and black versions available. There are also grey and black versions without the chronograph function. With date in a double-window at 6.
> 
> View attachment 17096616
> 
> 
> I've sworn off buying more affordables but I can pick up both models for about USD 400... 🤯


Let's not go completely nuts. That in no way resembles anything remotely costing several thousand. Not bad at all for what it is, but even a SARX055 absolutely demolishes that.


----------



## WYWY

Davekaye90 said:


> Let's not go completely nuts. That in no way resembles anything remotely costing several thousand. Not bad at all for what it is, but even a SARX055 absolutely demolishes that.


And a sarx055 costs how much more.. ?
This is a Seiko Boutique, I can see exactly how the more expensive models look like in comparison, in the flesh.  Consider the GS display is just beside this one. No lack of examples to compare against.

I can criticise it for being too big, or not as shiny or well-finished as some of the very high-end models (only visible on close examination) But what is being offered here is amazing.


----------



## Davekaye90

WYWY said:


> And a sarx055 costs how much more.. ?
> This is a Seiko Boutique, I can see exactly how the more expensive models look like in comparison, in the flesh.  Consider the GS display is just beside this one. No lack of examples to compare against.
> 
> I can criticise it for being too big, or not as shiny or well-finished as some of the very high-end models (only visible on close examination) But what is being offered here is amazing.


Sorry, but I'm just not seeing it. The hands look like $10 stamped tin-foil. The markers are maybe one notch above Seiko 5 grade. It's less impressive overall than the average SARY model. Saying it looks like "several thousand dollars" is absurd on its face. If that's a several thousand dollar looking watch, then this looks like it costs A. Lange & Sohne money.


----------



## Davekaye90

This is what a few thousand worth of quartz actually looks like. You can't tell me that Seiko looks basically the same as this.


----------



## One-Seventy

fillerbunny said:


> It makes money for scaplers and flippers, sure. I know nothing about marketing and stuff but one would think a company makes more money by selling a product to everyone who wants one.


They don't - middle men step and generate extra rents by firing up the hype machine and generating FOMO. Efficient market hypothesisers could argue that yes, manufacturers and their authorised agents should ram up the price of anything that gets flipped and the price raised. This way, every scrap of your surplus (as a collector able to spend money) is collected by the dealer and then the manufacturer. No problem, if you like getting rinsed to the max for absolutely everything! Instead, manufacturers choose not to wring you dry, but let the middleman collect every penny spare - because people with weak wills are being told what to do by people who collect kickbacks from the hype machine.


----------



## WYWY

Davekaye90 said:


> Sorry, but I'm just not seeing it. The hands look like $10 stamped tin-foil. The markers are maybe one notch above Seiko 5 grade. It's less impressive overall than the average SARY model. Saying it looks like "several thousand dollars" is absurd on its face. If that's a several thousand dollar looking watch, then this looks like it costs A. Lange & Sohne money.


Well then we'll leave it as each others subjective opinions.  I said the lower-premium can be recognised on careful examination in response, didn't I?

IME it's a timepiece that could embarrass more expensive timepieces among non-WIS people in a blind test without telling the price. The designers have done well.


----------



## WYWY

Davekaye90 said:


> This is what a few thousand worth of quartz actually looks like. You can't tell me that Seiko looks basically the same as this.


At a price that's like 20x or 30x lower? Looks good! Not GS or The Citizen good. But really nice.


----------



## coconutpolygon

Davekaye90 said:


> This is what a few thousand worth of quartz actually looks like. You can't tell me that Seiko looks basically the same as this.


what is the watch you linked? the photos aren't available in the UK because yahoo Japan stopped serving the uk or something and I can't be bothered to fire up a vpn lol


----------



## Davekaye90

coconutpolygon said:


> what is the watch you linked? the photos aren't available in the UK because yahoo Japan stopped serving the uk or something and I can't be bothered to fire up a vpn lol


The Citizen AQ4100-57. Costs about two grand. If I wasn't an insane watch nut and could live with quartz, I'd probably have one and just go about my day, wouldn't that be nice. There's a washi paper dial variant, the 14, which is a knockout.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Odakyu line 95th Anniversary:



https://grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it/m/?t=78840909&st=465#entry662235729


----------



## mi6_

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> Absolutely in love. I wanted to get a new Hamilton, badly, but this is almost too perfect for me to turn up. And it has a hardened coating.


The regular SPB313/315/317 slim turtle models already have the super hard coating. There’s nothing new there so I’m not sure a Monochrome claimed this is a new feature?









SPB313J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## daytripper

WYWY said:


> Visited the Seiko boutique. Quartz for the win! Seiko does not make a lot of noise about new quartz released but these are supercool. Also not sure if these are regional or world-wide releases. Marc from long Island may cover them eventually. These are the type of releases which make me glad that Seiko does not go full into Solar. You can't do this kind of Solar dials.
> 
> I've tried to edit my inferior phone camera images to best fit what I saw:
> 
> View attachment 17096609
> 
> 
> The one in the middle is mind-blowing. About 40-41mm, 10bar WR, sapphire, quartz. Price tag converts to somewhere around usd 150-200. I can't remember exactly because it was so surprising. This is the type of stuff where we say, "costs a few hundred dollars but looks like several thousand bucks".
> 
> This is a new mecha-quartz. Grey and black versions available. There are also grey and black versions without the chronograph function. With date in a double-window at 6.
> 
> View attachment 17096616
> 
> 
> I've sworn off buying more affordables but I can pick up both models for about USD 400... 🤯


What are the model numbers of the middle and right ones?


----------



## schumway

mi6_ said:


> The regular SPB313/315/317 slim turtle models already have the super hard coating. There’s nothing new there so I’m not sure a Monochrome claimed this is a new feature?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPB313J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17097554


Yes, I was confused by that.


----------



## sopapillas

I’m glad they stuck that dial in something other than the Willard. It works really well with the slim turtle case, but I’m really not fond of that vinyl textured bezel…

And does anyone else think it looks weirdly sunken in? That is a fat lip. My SPB143 is way more flush.


----------



## Pongster

SKYWATCH007 said:


> There's still value to be found in Seiko!


Agreed


----------



## WYWY

daytripper said:


> What are the model numbers of the middle and right ones?


The rightmost model is actually a 2022 cocktail time released earlier this year. SRPJ13.





I did not note down the model number of the center piece. But after doing a little research, I realise this is the newest entry in the SUR3xx series (40mm). And someone has done a detailed review before on an older model. And actually compared it against a more expensive Presage.


----------



## kyle1234c

There will be some new sla watches released in February. They are new, based on the 62mas design but not the same as the reissue models and have an X on the dial. One looks to have an interesting pattern on the dial and wil be a limited edition.


----------



## WYWY

kyle1234c said:


> There will be some new sla watches released in February. They are new, based on the 62mas design but not the same as the reissue models and have an X on the dial. One looks to have an interesting pattern on the dial and wil be a limited edition.


SLA would be using an 8L movement I think? And a price premium over the typical 6R35 diver.


----------



## Davekaye90

WYWY said:


> SLA would be using an 8L movement I think? And a price premium over the typical 6R35 diver.


Yeah, they can't get away with putting a 6R in an SLA model. Thus far there's been the SLA017, 037, 043, and the Beams SBDX041 LE. They can't do any more of those unchanged, because they don't meet the current spec to carry the Diver's tag.

Curious to see how they're going to deal with the date problem on these new ones. Hopefully not another crooked 4:30 as on the Uemuras and the SLA MM200. I'd expect the price to be in the $4Kish range if the dial has fancier markers like the older one, or $3Kish range if it has basic markers like the Uemura dials do.


----------



## kyle1234c

Assuming 8l yes and 3k price range. Date will be at 3 with little lume plot next to it.


----------



## coconutpolygon

kyle1234c said:


> Assuming 8l yes and 3k price range. Date will be at 3 with little lume plot next to it.


I hope it has a ugly 3 o clock lume pip so I don't have to buy it.


----------



## Duncan_McCloud

kyle1234c said:


> There will be some new sla watches released in February. They are new, based on the 62mas design but not the same as the reissue models and have an X on the dial. One looks to have an interesting pattern on the dial and wil be a limited edition.


Source ?


----------



## Fergfour

Is the dial color on the new SPB333 Save The Ocean silver? Trying to figure out how different it is from the previously released STO Willard, or if it’s different at all. One AD says the SPB333 is silver and the Willard is white.


----------



## Calgary Jim

johnMcKlane said:


> SPB313
> SSK001
> SSK005
> 
> dying to see those


----------



## fillerbunny

Davekaye90 said:


> Yeah, they can't get away with putting a 6R in an SLA model.


Of course they can't, the three letters indicate the movement used  They can call a watch a King Seiko but the SPB reference tells people what's hidden inside.


----------



## mi6_

Fergfour said:


> Is the dial color on the new SPB333 Save The Ocean silver? Trying to figure out how different it is from the previously released STO Willard, or if it’s different at all. One AD says the SPB333 is silver and the Willard is white.


----------



## Fergfour

I've seen reviews but they don't answer my question, which is, is the SPB333 dial color the same as the Save the Ocean Willard? Or is the SPB333 more gray/silver and the Willard more white.


----------



## WYWY

Fergfour said:


> I've seen reviews but they don't answer my question, which is, is the SPB333 dial color the same as the Save the Ocean Willard? Or is the SPB333 more gray/silver and the Willard more white.
> 
> View attachment 17099626


Monochrome watches describe the 333 as silver-coloured.

It seems there is some interest in this LE release? I've seen it brought up at least twice in the public forum.


----------



## Fergfour

WYWY said:


> Monochrome watches describe the 333 as silver-coloured.
> 
> It seems there is some interest in this LE release? I've seen it brought up at least twice in the public forum.


I figured it’s more appropriate to discuss here. Anyway, my thing is I was considering the Willard save the ocean, but I think I like the slim turtle save the ocean more. The previous 3 sto dials were different colors so I’m assuming this new one is too but I can’t tell for sure.
I guess I can wait or ask an AD to compare.


----------



## One-Seventy

WYWY said:


> Monochrome watches describe the 333 as silver-coloured.
> 
> It seems there is some interest in this LE release? I've seen it brought up at least twice in the public forum.


I think so, but because it's got a 6R, this should temper some of the naked greed out there (recalling the Glacier Alpinist and other sad tales).

Also, there are 5,000 of these, and the model it's based on is decidedly _not_ flying out of the door.


----------



## coconutpolygon

One-Seventy said:


> I think so, but because it's got a 6R, this should temper some of the naked greed out there (recalling the Glacier Alpinist and other sad tales).
> 
> Also, there are 5,000 of these, and the model it's based on is decidedly _not_ flying out of the door.


Personally I held off on the first 3 versions of this watch just because I know Seiko was eventually going to release a cooler limited edition eventually. Even though I'm a 6R hater and QC whiner, I own several 6R watches and continue to buy them because I am mentally ill 😂 they're just so pretty!


----------



## Davekaye90

coconutpolygon said:


> Personally I held off on the first 3 versions of this watch just because I know Seiko was eventually going to release a cooler limited edition eventually. Even though I'm a 6R hater and QC whiner, I own several 6R watches and continue to buy them because I am mentally ill 😂 they're just so pretty!


So far I've only had one 6R35, but it was a pretty consistent either -7 or +7, I can't remember which. Perfectly serviceable. I know several folks have had issues with massive positional variance and such, but it's definitely not true that _every single _6R35 is going to be a pile of garbage.

That being said, I'm also willing to put up with a fair amount of crap if I otherwise love the watch. I'm a big fan of Zodiac, and their movements are absolutely worse than Seiko's. The 1-11 is.....ok, but the 3-13 was such as POS that they sh** canned it entirely.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

mi6_ said:


>


Wow he's got it already. Looks great!


----------



## Bostok

One-Seventy said:


> I think so, but because it's got a 6R, this should temper some of the naked greed out there (recalling the Glacier Alpinist and other sad tales).
> 
> Also, there are 5,000 of these, and the model it's based on is decidedly _not_ flying out of the door.


+1
Don’t see this becoming an instant hit either, you take away the novelty of the interesting dial and the « limited » to 5000 (lol) factor you got a rather bland looking assemble, mediocre 6R, at a non negligible price.
Finally good news for those liking it to be able to buy a nice watch, without any fuss, eventually even with a discount 👍


----------



## coconutpolygon

Davekaye90 said:


> So far I've only had one 6R35, but it was a pretty consistent either -7 or +7, I can't remember which. Perfectly serviceable. I know several folks have had issues with massive positional variance and such, but it's definitely not true that _every single _6R35 is going to be a pile of garbage.


I've had 8 now. and 5 of them were _fine_. One was really all over the place, one failed and was replaced by Seiko, and the replacement is also all over the place. 6R35 is fine with me now that I know what to expect (which is not much).


----------



## One-Seventy

coconutpolygon said:


> Personally I held off on the first 3 versions of this watch just because I know Seiko was eventually going to release a cooler limited edition eventually. Even though I'm a 6R hater and QC whiner, I own several 6R watches and continue to buy them because I am mentally ill 😂 they're just so pretty!


There will be lots of interesting dials to come I'm sure.

It's true (which is internet-speak for "I think it's fair to say") that Seiko generally doesn't have the movement chops of the Swiss brands, like for like. 4R vs Powermatic, 6R vs A31, 8L vs 8xxx and all that. But they do appreciate that when telling the time you have to look at the watch, and liking what you see is an important part of ownership. That's something not always included in the Swiss, maybe German, playbook.


----------



## sopapillas

Fergfour said:


> I've seen reviews but they don't answer my question, which is, is the SPB333 dial color the same as the Save the Ocean Willard? Or is the SPB333 more gray/silver and the Willard more white.
> 
> View attachment 17099626


Possibly more slate grey? Hard to tell without having them together in the same lighting conditions


----------



## Galaga

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Wow he's got it already. Looks great!


And it goes with the steel bracelet very well.


----------



## Tpp3975

sopapillas said:


> Possibly more slate grey? Hard to tell without having them together in the same lighting conditions


Looks awfully close to the mistflake in terms of color.


----------



## Fergfour

Galaga said:


> And it goes with the steel bracelet very well.


I like the bracelet as well. I actually like the special nato it comes with too, and I'm not usually a nato type of guy. Might be nice to try it on once in a while. 
"Made of recycled plastic bottles, it has a nice texture and is made according to a traditional Japanese braiding technique called _Seichu._ The strap is said to be sunlight-resistant, supple and air-permeable to ensure comfort on the wrist."


----------



## WYWY

One-Seventy said:


> It's true (which is internet-speak for "I think it's fair to say") that Seiko generally doesn't have the movement chops of the Swiss brands, like for like. 4R vs Powermatic, 6R vs A31, 8L vs 8xxx and all that. But they do appreciate that when telling the time you have to look at the watch, and liking what you see is an important part of ownership.


I am kind of aligned with that. I wear mechanical watch for the looks, when I know I don't need absolute accuracy on that day. People will disagree, and that's OK. There are other watch brands which will serve those other priorities better. 

A Rolex superlative chronometer is -2/+2 per day. My daughter's pink Casio is -15/+15 per month, even has 100M WR, 1 year official warranty, cost me USD 14...

I think just enjoy a Seiko for what it is positioned as. Plenty of other watch brands to choose from if it does not match your needs..


----------



## Buellrider

Buellrider said:


> Save The Ocean Limited Edition SPB333. Not sure if it’s been posted before or not.
> 
> What a stunner. MonoChrome Review
> 
> View attachment 17094635
> View attachment 17094636
> View attachment 17094637


So, I just preordered one. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Davekaye90

WYWY said:


> I am kind of aligned with that. I wear mechanical watch for the looks, when I know I don't need absolute accuracy on that day. People will disagree, and that's OK. There are other watch brands which will serve those other priorities better.
> 
> A Rolex superlative chronometer is -2/+2 per day. My daughter's pink Casio is -15/+15 per month, even has 100M WR, 1 year official warranty, cost me USD 14...
> 
> I think just enjoy a Seiko for what it is positioned as. Plenty of other watch brands to choose from if it does not match your needs..


I change watches daily, and when I wind them and set them in the morning, I don't even bother to set the seconds hand accurately. I put the minute hand approximately where it should be, and that's good enough for me. My COSC certified Chris Ward runs at about +0.4. When I measured it I was like huh, that's neat. Never cared about it again after that. 

If you're an accuracy fanatic, Seiko will be more than happy to sell you a Spring Drive. You can certainly argue (and I have) that Seiko should have an answer for COSC certified watches like those from Formex that are under $2K. It's obviously not a priority for them.


----------



## fillerbunny

Davekaye90 said:


> You can certainly argue (and I have) that Seiko should have an answer for COSC certified watches like those from Formex that are under $2K. It's obviously not a priority for them.


I don't believe the big Swiss have an answer to Formex. They're small and nimble and their watches are really well priced for what they are, but you can't go down to the mall's jeweller's to take a look at them.


----------



## kyle1234c

Duncan_McCloud said:


> Source ?


You'll have to trust me! I will be vindicated in Feb


----------



## starwasp

WYWY said:


> I am kind of aligned with that. I wear mechanical watch for the looks, when I know I don't need absolute accuracy on that day. People will disagree, and that's OK. There are other watch brands which will serve those other priorities better.
> 
> A Rolex superlative chronometer is -2/+2 per day. My daughter's pink Casio is -15/+15 per month, even has 100M WR, 1 year official warranty, cost me USD 14...
> 
> I think just enjoy a Seiko for what it is positioned as. Plenty of other watch brands to choose from if it does not match your needs..


Try walking into the Boardroom with that pink Casio on your wrist! 😀


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> Hopefully not another crooked 4:30 as on the Uemuras and the SLA MM200.


I've grown to accept the 4:30 placement as the only reasonable alternative (that Seiko will use) to the new ISO spec. I'm even less a fan of the offset 3 oclock lume pip and disturbed minute track. BUT i also owned the Spring Drive Tuna years ago that used a similar 4:30 location ...albeit a bit more stealthy looking in that model.


----------



## WYWY

Mmmm, just realised both the 333 and the new enamel Presage are positioned as 110 Anniversary LEs. Seiko up to their old tricks again huh. 

So there could be 110 anniversary LEs for Seiko 5 and Astron as well. If they want to milk the Prospex, there could be 110 anniversary LEs of other Prospex models too.


----------



## manolito

chanchinjung said:


> Hi!!


hi there!


----------



## Davekaye90

fillerbunny said:


> I don't believe the big Swiss have an answer to Formex. They're small and nimble and their watches are really well priced for what they are, but you can't go down to the mall's jeweller's to take a look at them.


Debatable. You can absolutely buy something like a COSC certified Mido for what Formex charges, but it'll be a COSC PM80. Definitely not as good as Formex's SW300, but if you're mostly concerned with accuracy and less so about the higher beat, you can get that from a SG watch that you can see in a shop window.


----------



## aks12r

mi6_ said:


>


thanks for the video - massively disappointed with how the dial look in real life. A cross between mother of pearl and lumpy gloss paint. The definition on the marketing images completely missing. Could be the indoor lighting, I suppose?


----------



## coconutpolygon

aks12r said:


> thanks for the video - massively disappointed with how the dial look in real life. A cross between mother of pearl and lumpy gloss paint. The definition on the marketing images completely missing. Could be the indoor lighting, I suppose?


Probably a case of indoor lighting and it not being as spectacular as when photographed for marketing materials.

like the SPB143 dial looks great in some light and actually awful in other light because it can get washed out and lose all contrast, and reflects you back to yourself in the crystal


----------



## fillerbunny

Davekaye90 said:


> Debatable. You can absolutely buy something like a COSC certified Mido for what Formex charges, but it'll be a COSC PM80. Definitely not as good as Formex's SW300, but if you're mostly concerned with accuracy and less so about the higher beat, you can get that from a SG watch that you can see in a shop window.


Fair enough. That thing looks like something an AI would create when asked for a "Swatch Group dive watch", though, so I didn't even think to check.


----------



## Davekaye90

fillerbunny said:


> Fair enough. That thing looks like something an AI would create when asked for a "Swatch group Dive watch", though, so I didn't event think to check.


Yeah no argument there. The mid-price SG brands like Mido and Certina seem to be all design by committee. Even the Hydroconquest which is a WUS darling I think is boring as hell.


----------



## benoni47

Seiko has lost a lot of goodwill with me. I hope their product policy backfires. I'd feel like a fool to pay that price for this movement with a misaligned bezel on top of it. I would otherwise love both the SPB297 and SPB145.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Davekaye90 said:


> Yeah no argument there. The mid-price SG brands like Mido and Certina seem to be all design by committee. Even the Hydroconquest which is a WUS darling I think is boring as hell.


I love Seiko, well mainly Grand Seiko as there’s nothing I really like from Seikos lineup lately, but I’m in need of a diver that’s a GADA. Something under $1500, better under a grand. The obvious choice is a LHC. It has heritage, eta 2892, 300m water resistance, and it’s unique in design. You really can’t find anything around that price point.


----------



## Davekaye90

Jason Bourne said:


> I love Seiko, well mainly Grand Seiko as there’s nothing I really like from Seikos lineup lately, but I’m in need of a diver that’s a GADA. Something under $1500, better under a grand. The obvious choice is a LHC. It has heritage, eta 2892, 300m water resistance, and it’s unique in design. You really can’t find anything around that price point.


..........except the LHC costs $1700, not under $1500. It uses the Cal L888, which is not an ETA-2892, and it runs at 3.5Hz like Omega co-axial movements do, not 4Hz. It does have 72 hours of PR though, the 2892 only manages about 42. The design is mostly derivative standard Swiss diver case and standard Swiss diver bezel, with the giant 6, 9, and 12 markers being really the only thing that makes it not completely anonymous. 

The best $1,000 dive watch is the Chris Ward Trident. I say that having owned and currently owning a decent chunk of the available $1,000 dive watches.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Sorry I meant pre-Updated LHC models. But yeah I’ve looked into CW, too. Not a fan of paying custom fees, too.

edit-Well I forgot about the Sealander models. 36mm would be ideal. I have flat wrists, 6 inches, but I’ve heard people with small wrists have an issue with the long clasp. Monta Noble is another, but again long clasp.


----------



## DoYouRemember

Looks like the 45KS will be revived soon!


----------



## Duncan_McCloud

valuewatchguy said:


> I've grown to accept the 4:30 placement as the only reasonable alternative (that Seiko will use) to the new ISO spec. I'm even less a fan of the offset 3 oclock lume pip and disturbed minute track. BUT i also owned the Spring Drive Tuna years ago that used a similar location ...albeit a bit more stealthy looking in that model.


Agree about that the Offset 3 oclock doesn't look good. To be honest it looks awful. Maybe it would be better if Seiko bring back the window border.


----------



## One-Seventy

benoni47 said:


> Seiko has lost a lot of goodwill with me. I hope their product policy backfires. I'd feel like a fool to pay that price for this movement with a misaligned bezel on top of it. I would otherwise love both the SPB297 and SPB145.


So you love some of their $1,200 6R dive watches that suit your personal taste, but at the same time, wish them ill precisely because of those products? Interesting.


----------



## starwasp

Davekaye90 said:


> Yeah no argument there. The mid-price SG brands like Mido and Certina seem to be all design by committee. Even the Hydroconquest which is a WUS darling I think is boring as hell.


I was just talking to another watch fan in the office making the point that there are some brands you can tell from afar on a crowded tube train, and then there are some you can't! I was thinking of TAG but Mido and Certina and Longines are all others that are difficult to identify if you can't make out a logo.


----------



## One-Seventy

Jason Bourne said:


> I love Seiko, well mainly Grand Seiko as there’s nothing I really like from Seikos lineup lately, but I’m in need of a diver that’s a GADA. Something under $1500, better under a grand. The obvious choice is a LHC. It has heritage, eta 2892, 300m water resistance, and it’s unique in design. You really can’t find anything around that price point.


What would you say was "unique" in its design? Here's a $1,700 Hydroconquest:








Fairly central-casting, I'd say. No lug design as such, just "some lugs". Interesting crown guards I'd say, but borrowed dial elements, and sort of pleasant overall but not that memorable. Here's an $1,100 SPB:









Watch enthusiasts do want their cake and eat it, that's natural. They want the improved movement spec and QC of Longines, the design chops of Seiko, and the availability of Christopher Ward (whose mail order-only model makes them cheaper as they don't have a global distribution chain to pay for). Well, you can't have them all together for $1,200. And since Longines starting tiling its bezels, you'll need another $500 for the LHC for starters. What Seiko seems to figured out is that it can sell watches with often startling designs, hardened coatings to keep them looking fresh for a bit longer, and a movement that's "good enough". If it runs a little out, you regulate it, or get it serviced for not much money when the seals need changing. In the same vein, Longines and Mido can sell watches on spec and QA, but not bother much with design. 

The choice, as they say, is yours!


----------



## coconutpolygon

One-Seventy said:


> In the same vein, Longines and Mido can sell watches on spec and QA, but not bother much with design.


Yep and this is the tradeoff we make, I think a lot of people forget that watches aren't just spec sheets. Even as a designer myself, sometimes I get caught up in the nonsense around specs.

Looking at my collection, all of my watches have been chosen entirely on their design. and the only Seikos I had to really pass on either broke or were replaced by another watch that had significant overlap (SARB035 to a GS), or were uncomfortable on the wrist (SPB259). But I still loved their designs. I have a bunch of Seikos again and all of them are very pretty. even if their movements and bracelets and tolerances fall short - the design of the cases, dials, etc make them worth keeping for me. 

I do think Seiko's designs are some of the best of all time - I just want them to be made at a higher quality 😅.


----------



## One-Seventy

coconutpolygon said:


> Probably a case of indoor lighting and it not being as spectacular as when photographed for marketing materials.
> 
> like the SPB143 dial looks great in some light and actually awful in other light because it can get washed out and lose all contrast, and reflects you back to yourself in the crystal


The dial of the silver Tissot PRX is affected by something similar. In videos and in some pictures, it often looks grey and lifeless. But in the flesh, which seems to have become an outdated method of assessing worth , it has a lovely texture that not all media shows properly.


----------



## Fergfour

coconutpolygon said:


> Let’s hope so. I had the Ginza and it was nice. I really like this one though and I hope I can get one 😅


It’s worth noting that the spb253 (black case 62mas style case) is a limited model that was released in March and is still available today, usually for the original price.

One could argue that black cased watches aren’t as popular I suppose but still, I’d bet the SPB333 will still be around well into 2023, although I don’t think prices will have dropped much if at all. 

I’d say if you really want it and can get a 15% discount why not go for it.


----------



## benoni47

One-Seventy said:


> So you love some of their $1,200 6R dive watches that suit your personal taste, but at the same time, wish them ill precisely because of those products? Interesting.


Don't act so naive if you know what is meant. It's about the 3Hz movement in this price range and the fact that they still can't get a properly aligned bezel.

But Seiko would have to be stupid to do anything about it if their watches continue to sell like hot cakes. But without me. Except for an Astron/GS, I won't be buying anything _from them_.


----------



## Fergfour

benoni47 said:


> But Seiko would have to be stupid to do anything about it if their watches continue to sell like hot cakes. But without me. Except for an Astron/GS, I won't be buying anything _from them_.


Plenty of other brands out there to choose from that's for sure. Considering your stance, it seems a waste of time for you to hang out in the "New and upcoming Seiko watches" (and the "Seiko Solar") thread though...


----------



## valuewatchguy

One-Seventy said:


> What would you say was "unique" in its design? Here's a $1,700 Hydroconquest:
> View attachment 17103136
> 
> Fairly central-casting, I'd say. No lug design as such, just "some lugs". Interesting crown guards I'd say, but borrowed dial elements, and sort of pleasant overall but not that memorable. Here's an $1,100 SPB:
> View attachment 17103137
> 
> 
> Watch enthusiasts do want their cake and eat it, that's natural. They want the improved movement spec and QC of Longines, the design chops of Seiko, and the availability of Christopher Ward (whose mail order-only model makes them cheaper as they don't have a global distribution chain to pay for). Well, you can't have them all together for $1,200. And since Longines starting tiling its bezels, you'll need another $500 for the LHC for starters. What Seiko seems to figured out is that it can sell watches with often startling designs, hardened coatings to keep them looking fresh for a bit longer, and a movement that's "good enough". If it runs a little out, you regulate it, or get it serviced for not much money when the seals need changing. In the same vein, Longines and Mido can sell watches on spec and QA, but not bother much with design.
> 
> The choice, as they say, is yours!


I think I agree with your point in general. But it would be easy to flip the design chops argument the other way too by picking some generic cased presage (of which there are plenty) against a more nuanced Longines.

it’s obvious what Seiko fans want is better QC and movements, we take the design for granted but given Seiko’s penchant for just putting another dial color out with the same cases year over year, design isn’t too important to them in the 2020s either.

I could argue that gap in design between Seiko and other long standing brands like Longines is smaller than the gap in QC between these brands.


----------



## valuewatchguy

starwasp said:


> I was just talking to another watch fan in the office making the point that there are some brands you can tell from afar on a crowded tube train, and then there are some you can't! I was thinking of TAG but Mido and Certina and Longines are all others that are difficult to identify if you can't make out a logo.


that probably depends entirely on if you are fan of those brands. Seiko dive watches to most non-fans look nearly the same ….. and rightfully so since nearly all the modern iterations can trace their deisgn origins to just 2 or 3 of the OG models of the 60s. But we Seiko fans love the nuance and can totally tell you why the SKX doesn’t look anything like the 6159.

Certina for instance has some super distinctive dive watch designs. But I’ve only recently discovered them.


----------



## Jason Bourne

45ks revival….so we talking about 6R movement?


----------



## valuewatchguy

One-Seventy said:


> So you love some of their $1,200 6R dive watches that suit your personal taste, but at the same time, wish them ill precisely because of those products? Interesting.


It’s kind of like being a sports fan. You can love the team and still criticize the play calling at the end of the game or who is drafted and who is traded. Sometimes all it takes is one big win to remind you of why you love that team so much


----------



## benoni47

Fergfour said:


> Plenty of other brands out there to choose from that's for sure. Considering your stance, it seems a waste of time for you to hang out in the "New and upcoming Seiko watches" (and the "Seiko Solar") thread though...


Thank you for your concern, but I feel very comfortable here. And wasting time already starts when you become a collector, whether it's watches or garden gnomes, it doesn't matter.


----------



## One-Seventy

valuewatchguy said:


> I think I agree with your point in general. But it would be easy to flip the design chops argument the other way too by picking some generic cased presage (of which there are plenty) against a more nuanced Longines.


I agree with you that Seiko and Longines both are capable of making forgettable-looking watches. I daresay a Longines with a more intricate design would cost a great deal more than a vanilla Presage, but perhaps you get much better discounts than me 


> I could argue that gap in design between Seiko and other long standing brands like Longines is smaller than the gap in QC between these brands.


Possibly, but it would be a somewhat subjective difference with an objective element that's hard to determine. Looks are personal and valued very differently, and we can't know Seiko's cost to manufacture and harden a much more complex, faceted case. However, the rate of warranty returns for both models caused by poor QC could probably be crudely estimated. Actually that would make an interesting study - to estimate what additional shipping and direct "hassle" costs can be attributed to Seikos, and whether it is meaningful.

Similarly, if you like the simpler case of the Longines and appreciate its movement accuracy, and have the extra $500, then the Seiko can be safely ignored.


----------



## valuewatchguy

One-Seventy said:


> I daresay a Longines with a more intricate design would cost a great deal more than a vanilla Presage,


I think we’re getting lost in the weeds.
Seiko the brand has continued to close the gap on pricing with many brands like Longines. Yet has ignored Seiko fans requests to also close the gap on QC. Then when you take into account the differences in movements that adds insult to injury as prices rise. Seiko designs are terrific, no one here is going to argue with that. But they can do better with other aspects of their production.


----------



## WYWY

So apparently the "Power Design" event is really a conceptual exhibition in celebration of modern-day design based off older Seiko models. 

*In other words... no it does not mean a KS45 model is being revealed. *Future products may eventually be based on these, but nothing in the near future.

_"Seiko Watch Corporation (President & CEO: Akio Naito, Head Office: Chuo-ku, Tokyo) is pleased to announce the relaunch of the Power Design Project, which proposes new possibilities for design....
As an experimental experiment by Seiko designers, the "Power Design Project" was an in-house project that lasted from 2001 to 2009. It was an activity in which designers thought deeply about the future of the brand in a style different from their daily work, and pursued the possibilities of watches based on the "theme" of each year.
This time, the "Power Design Project" will be revived after 13 years in order to propose the ideal and possible state of design that is not bound by existing concepts through the "product" of watches. "_

Plenty of screenshots coming up... or just visit the official site: power design project 2022 REBIRTH (seiko-design.com)


----------



## WYWY




----------



## WYWY




----------



## WYWY

I'll better reiterate that these are all concept watches...


----------



## Jason Bourne

That stinks. I’ve been admiring the vintage KS/GS watches. Would rather pick one of those up than modern Seikos lately.


----------



## Fergfour

benoni47 said:


> Thank you for your concern, but I feel very comfortable here. And wasting time already starts when you become a collector, whether it's watches or garden gnomes, it doesn't matter.


Not concerned at all, just seemed contradictory to me to check out new and upcoming Seikos when you said you won't be buying any Seikos. No harm in that I guess.


----------



## coconutpolygon

WYWY said:


> I'll better reiterate that these are all concept watches...


damn I was about to ask where I can pick some of these up 😂 (seriously, I love some of these)


----------



## RecaanHarb

Am i the only one that doesn't like the prospex logo? I feel like either a lot of people love it or hate it. Is anybody indifferent?


----------



## Tickstart

eat baby


----------



## valuewatchguy

RecaanHarb said:


> Am i the only one that doesn't like the prospex logo? I feel like either a lot of people love it or hate it. Is anybody indifferent?











Why all the hate for the Prospex "X" logo???


Everyone is entitled to their opinion. Some people may like a watch with 'self winding rotor' or 'superlative chronometer' or 'X' on the dial, thats ok with me. It's a free country and it is what it is.




www.watchuseek.com













POLL: PROSPEX LOGO A GOGO OR NONO


How goes you? I love the Prospex logo on my Seiko. I think the Prospex logo sucks and I don't want it on my Seiko.




www.watchuseek.com





then I'll take you back a few years on this thread because many of the same people who commented in the past are still around 









**NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches**


...SLA033 Can't wait! T4S :-!




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## RecaanHarb

valuewatchguy said:


> Why all the hate for the Prospex "X" logo???
> 
> 
> Everyone is entitled to their opinion. Some people may like a watch with 'self winding rotor' or 'superlative chronometer' or 'X' on the dial, thats ok with me. It's a free country and it is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POLL: PROSPEX LOGO A GOGO OR NONO
> 
> 
> How goes you? I love the Prospex logo on my Seiko. I think the Prospex logo sucks and I don't want it on my Seiko.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I'll take you back a few years on this thread because many of the same people who commented in the past are still around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches**
> 
> 
> ...SLA033 Can't wait! T4S :-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Haha well, that answers my question lol.


----------



## valuewatchguy

RecaanHarb said:


> Haha well, that answers my question lol.


you may get more responses here. I was just trying to give you a head start on the feedback. 

my TLDR opinion: Not a deal breaker and there are other Seiko issues that I would rather see addressed first.


----------



## Seabee1

RecaanHarb said:


> Haha well, that answers my question lol.


which question was that? how many more posts to 100?


----------



## BTNMNKI

Jason Bourne said:


> That stinks. I’ve been admiring the vintage KS/GS watches. Would rather pick one of those up than modern Seikos lately.


Same. I've been itching for a 45 or 56 KS lately, but I also know that I would probably break one within the first few weeks, considering how sloppy I am around door frames and water.


----------



## valuewatchguy

BTNMNKI said:


> Same. I've been itching for a 45 or 56 KS lately, but I also know that I would probably break one within the first few weeks, considering how sloppy I am around door frames and water.


FWIW, they are are fairly durable and the generally smaller 35-37mm sizes make them far less likely to bang on doors than say any modern Seiko diver you might have had on your wrist.


----------



## RecaanHarb

Seabee1 said:


> which question was that? how many more posts to 100?


I asked if people are indifferent about the prospex logo.


----------



## Seabee1

RecaanHarb said:


> I asked if people are indifferent about the prospex logo.


ah, okay. I thought you were just banging out replies every minute in an attempt to get to 100 posts to sell watches


----------



## RecaanHarb

Seabee1 said:


> ah, okay. I thought you were just banging out replies every minute in an attempt to get to 100 posts to sell watches


Ah, no I'm just genuinely curious. lol


----------



## Tickstart

find milk


----------



## Tanker G1

Sometimes I debate using the ignore feature. Other times, people just dive head first into the basket. Too easy.


----------



## Fergfour

Seabee1 said:


> ah, okay. I thought you were just banging out replies every minute in an attempt to get to 100 posts to sell watches


51 posts today alone so far, I think he just might make it....


----------



## Seabee1

Fergfour said:


> 51 posts today alone so far, I think he just might make it....


----------



## sriracha

That 6:00 subdial chrono! First chrono I’ve wanted.


----------



## Saswatch

WYWY said:


> View attachment 17103575
> 
> View attachment 17103576
> 
> View attachment 17103577
> 
> View attachment 17103578
> 
> View attachment 17103579
> 
> View attachment 17103580
> 
> View attachment 17103582


A bit like the Seiko Monaco but this one’s going after the Swatch demographic.


----------



## fillerbunny

Tickstart said:


> eat baby


flip bird


----------



## starwasp

valuewatchguy said:


> that probably depends entirely on if you are fan of those brands. Seiko dive watches to most non-fans look nearly the same ….. and rightfully so since nearly all the modern iterations can trace their deisgn origins to just 2 or 3 of the OG models of the 60s. But we Seiko fans love the nuance and can totally tell you why the SKX doesn’t look anything like the 6159.
> 
> Certina for instance has some super distinctive dive watch designs. But I’ve only recently discovered them.


Maybe I


valuewatchguy said:


> that probably depends entirely on if you are fan of those brands. Seiko dive watches to most non-fans look nearly the same ….. and rightfully so since nearly all the modern iterations can trace their deisgn origins to just 2 or 3 of the OG models of the 60s. But we Seiko fans love the nuance and can totally tell you why the SKX doesn’t look anything like the 6159.
> 
> Certina for instance has some super distinctive dive watch designs. But I’ve only recently discovered them.


There are certainly Seiko divers you wouldn't be able to ID from a glance (62mas) but MM200 and 300 and Willards are unmistakeable in a way that a longines or Certina would not be, IMHO. I think Seiko really has the lock on interesting case shapes in the mid-market diver market.


----------



## BTNMNKI

starwasp said:


> Maybe I
> 
> 
> There are certainly Seiko divers you wouldn't be able to ID from a glance (62mas) but MM200 and 300 and Willards are unmistakeable in a way that a longines or Certina would not be, IMHO. I think Seiko really has the lock on interesting case shapes in the mid-market diver market.


Which is what irks me. In the last two years I've drank deep from the Seiko kool-aid, but I would look like a kid sporting his dad's suit if I ever put one on.


----------



## Fergfour

Tpp3975 said:


> Looks awfully close to the mistflake in terms of color.


The dials look a tiny bit different in your pic but could just be different lighting. I sent an email to asked Exquisite Timepieces and they told me the SPB333 dial color appears to be the same as the SPB301.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Saswatch said:


> A bit like the Seiko Monaco but this one’s going after the Swatch demographic.


Definitely. The entire roll-out looks positioned for the fashion watch market, not necessarily for insufferable watch enthusiasts like ourselves. I do not begrudge Seiko for these releases, I think they are interesting even though they are not for me because Seiko has always done this. I pored over ever scanned catalog PDF available online and there are usually only a few watches in each shown on several out of dozens of pages of other watches in which I have no interest.


----------



## yonsson

Fergfour said:


> I figured it’s more appropriate to discuss here. Anyway, my thing is I was considering the Willard save the ocean, but I think I like the slim turtle save the ocean more. The previous 3 sto dials were different colors so I’m assuming this new one is too but I can’t tell for sure.
> I guess I can wait or ask an AD to compare.











Here’s a pic I took and with the white balance set with the whitest part of the date-wheel “set to white”. 

The dial is heavily textured so the shades on the dial will affect how you perceive the color. The grey bezel insert and the silver bordered indices will have the same effect. So it might be white but the appearance is white with grey/silver shade if you ask me.


----------



## yonsson

Picture from Monocrome watches
Looks very much to be a silver dial in their photos. I only saw the watch indoors, so hard for me to judge. It did look great though.


----------



## benoni47

The dial of the SPB333 is great. But somehow I can't get used to the hour hand. The proportions are not right. Either it's too thick or the minute hand is too thin. I didn't notice this with the other SPB models.


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> Picture from Monocrome watches
> Looks very much to be a silver dial in their photos. I only saw the watch indoors, so hard for me to judge. It did look great though.


Thats a winner


----------



## yonsson

valuewatchguy said:


> Thats a winner


Well, I love the model all around, but would it be able to compete with my other watches? Probably not. Now I’m going to sound like every other idiot but with a date @ 3 and an 8L or quartz movement, this would be an instant buy for me (either black dial or this dial). This case is very very nice.


----------



## Fergfour

yonsson said:


> Here’s a pic I took and with the white balance set with the whitest part of the date-wheel “set to white”.
> The dial is heavily textured so the shades on the dial will affect how you perceive the color. The grey bezel insert and the silver bordered indices will have the same effect. So it might be white but the appearance is white with grey/silver shade if you ask me.


The previous 3 save the oceans have unique hues. The 63mas is dark blue, the mm200 is light blue, the Willard is white/silver. Instead of a new color for the Slim, they go with the same as the Willard? Why not give the limited it's own unique color? Oh well.


----------



## valuewatchguy

yonsson said:


> Well, I love the model all around, but would it be able to compete with my other watches? Probably not. Now I’m going to sound like every other idiot but with a date @ 3 and an 8L or quartz movement, this would be an instant buy for me (either black dial or this dial). This case is very very nice.


That case and dial combo may be enough for me to overlook the 6R and sort of odd date window. But same question would still apply, would it be enough to compete for time with my others? hmmm.. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Tanker G1

yonsson said:


> Now I’m going to sound like every other idiot but with a date @ 3 and an 8L or quartz movement, this would be an instant buy


The group that wants the date at 3 and a better movement is pretty big. We can't all be idiots, can we?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Tanker G1 said:


> The group that wants the date at 3 and a better movement is pretty big. We can't all be idiots, can we?


I think we can be anything we want to be when we try hard enough...and we will. However, none of us work for Seiko and anyone who might be an industry plant probably does not have enough influence at Seiko. It is a good thing I am a grown-up who is almost always capable of choosing how to best spend my money.


----------



## 6L35

_New and upcoming Seiko whiners_


----------



## Tanker G1

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I think we can be anything we want to be when we try hard enough...and we will. However, none of us work for Seiko and anyone who might be an industry plant probably does not have enough influence at Seiko. It is a good thing I am a grown-up who is almost always capable of choosing how to best spend my money.


I guess I'd argue at this point in time there are more idiots in the 'buy Seiko' camp than in the 'wish Seiko would do better' camp. I have no problem paying $1200 for a Seiko if it's a $1200 product. Right now, their $1200 watches are $700 products, so as you say, the money goes elsewhere.


----------



## Tanker G1

6L35 said:


> _New and upcoming Seiko whiners_


Bro, have you even read this thread? Pick any page. Here's a summary:


----------



## One-Seventy

valuewatchguy said:


> Thats a winner


Yup, awesome. Haters gonna etc. 

Seiko: _releases new sub 1.5k watch_
Guerillas: 6Rwah wah wah


----------



## alex.au

One-Seventy said:


> Yup, awesome. Haters gonna etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko: releases new sub 1.5k watch
> 
> Guerillas: 6Rwah wah wah
> 
> personally I prefer 4R and 6R movements. easier to open up and more economical to service. also they dominate the mid range low end market in my eyes. high end is crowded quite heavily around 3k plus.
> 
> but no one beats seikos dials in value


----------



## One-Seventy

Tanker G1 said:


> The group that wants the date at 3 and a better movement is pretty big.


Is it? Or is it just really loud?


Mr. James Duffy said:


> It is a good thing I am a grown-up who is almost always capable of choosing how to best spend my money.


Fightin' words, here on f21! : )


----------



## alex.au

personally I prefer 4R and 6R movements. easier to open up and more economical to service. also they dominate the mid range low end market in my eyes. high end is crowded quite heavily around 3k plus with the Swiss watches.


but no one beats seikos dials in value and execution. and thats what you see when you look at the watch


----------



## Tanker G1

One-Seventy said:


> Is it? Or is it just really loud?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Tanker G1 said:


> Mr. James Duffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can be anything we want to be when we try hard enough...and we will. However, none of us work for Seiko and anyone who might be an industry plant probably does not have enough influence at Seiko. It is a good thing I am a grown-up who is almost always capable of choosing how to best spend my money.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'd argue at this point in time there are more idiots in the 'buy Seiko' camp than in the 'wish Seiko would do better' camp. I have no problem paying $1200 for a Seiko if it's a $1200 product. Right now, their $1200 watches are $700 products, so as you say, the money goes elsewhere.
Click to expand...

It is idiots in the "wish Seiko would do better so we complain but still buy and show Seiko they don't need to do better" camp that irks me.


----------



## percysmith

Tanker G1 said:


> I guess I'd argue at this point in time there are more idiots in the 'buy Seiko' camp than in the 'wish Seiko would do better' camp. I have no problem paying $1200 for a Seiko if it's a $1200 product. Right now, their $1200 watches are $700 products, so as you say, the money goes elsewhere.


I thought the whole point of collecting is to buy watches that you don't think you can readily buy later. 

If you think Seiko is selling $700 watches for $1.2K, then you can have the expectation that they won't be snapped up.

(Same mentality with Rolex, but, even if prices are falling I don't think it'll fall to price points where I'd like to own one - no way a GMT Master-II will be available to be had for $5K).


----------



## Davekaye90

benoni47 said:


> The dial of the SPB333 is great. But somehow I can't get used to the hour hand. The proportions are not right. Either it's too thick or the minute hand is too thin. I didn't notice this with the other SPB models.


I'm pretty sure it's the identical handset as the 63MAS and SPB Willard. As far as I know, there's only those and the MM200R hands.


----------



## CydeWeys

Davekaye90 said:


> So far I've only had one 6R35, but it was a pretty consistent either -7 or +7, I can't remember which. Perfectly serviceable. I know several folks have had issues with massive positional variance and such, but it's definitely not true that _every single _6R35 is going to be a pile of garbage.
> 
> That being said, I'm also willing to put up with a fair amount of crap if I otherwise love the watch. I'm a big fan of Zodiac, and their movements are absolutely worse than Seiko's. The 1-11 is.....ok, but the 3-13 was such as POS that they sh** canned it entirely.





Davekaye90 said:


> I change watches daily, and when I wind them and set them in the morning, I don't even bother to set the seconds hand accurately. I put the minute hand approximately where it should be, and that's good enough for me. My COSC certified Chris Ward runs at about +0.4. When I measured it I was like huh, that's neat. Never cared about it again after that.
> 
> If you're an accuracy fanatic, Seiko will be more than happy to sell you a Spring Drive. You can certainly argue (and I have) that Seiko should have an answer for COSC certified watches like those from Formex that are under $2K. It's obviously not a priority for them.


I definitely enjoy the increased power reserve on the 6R35, but one of them came so bad out of the box (about -30s/d) that I had to regulate it so as to not drive me nuts in every day wear. And I ended up scratching the caseback getting it off too (I don't have the best tools), on a brand new watch. That was rough. I tend to need to know time accurately so that I don't miss meetings, and also so when I know when I can knock on the meeting room door to kick out the previous occupant. If the watch is even a minute off I need to reset the time, and if it's doing that every couple days then the watch is overall no bueno for my use case.



Davekaye90 said:


> ..........except the LHC costs $1700, not under $1500. It uses the Cal L888, which is not an ETA-2892, and it runs at 3.5Hz like Omega co-axial movements do, not 4Hz. It does have 72 hours of PR though, the 2892 only manages about 42. The design is mostly derivative standard Swiss diver case and standard Swiss diver bezel, with the giant 6, 9, and 12 markers being really the only thing that makes it not completely anonymous.
> 
> The best $1,000 dive watch is the Chris Ward Trident. I say that having owned and currently owning a decent chunk of the available $1,000 dive watches.


What makes the Trident so good? Movement quality and accuracy? Overall quality of materials? I _want_ to like CW, I really do, but these designs look kind of uninspired to me, and the bezel is a little too thin (and lacks hash marks on the rotating part; it's weird to have hash marks on a fixed part that doesn't rotate). The dial itself is fine enough, I guess, but the bezel looks strange, as the case seems bland from head-on. Now if they could put that in an MM200R case and bezel ...


----------



## Davekaye90

alex.au said:


> personally I prefer 4R and 6R movements. easier to open up and more economical to service. also they dominate the mid range low end market in my eyes. high end is crowded quite heavily around 3k plus with the Swiss watches.
> 
> 
> but no one beats seikos dials in value and execution. and thats what you see when you look at the watch


4R yeah, you can toss it and replace it with a $45 NH35/6. 6R though, the cost of servicing one of those vs. servicing a Sellita SW200 is likely to be pretty similar.


----------



## percysmith

Davekaye90 said:


> 4R yeah, you can toss it and replace it with a $45 NH35/6. 6R though, the cost of servicing one of those vs. servicing a Sellita SW200 is likely to be pretty similar.


I've tried servicing a 6R15 with my watchmaker. It was getting so frustrating we simply tossed it and replace with a 6R15 instead

https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/...-spirit-thread.1680890/page-165#post-53740849
https://www.watchpartsplaza.com/us/seiko-6r15d-movement-6r15-00c0-01s0-01w0-02n0-02r0.html

Of course current models come with 6R35 now and replacement will mean accepting reduction in power reserve (my understanding is 6R35 is size-compatible with 6R15, which in turn is size-compatible with 4R35/NH35).

New replacements for 6R35 still not available TTBOMK

https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/seiko-6r35-movement-replacement.5340377/
https://www.cousinsuk.com/category/filter/seiko-movements#


----------



## Davekaye90

CydeWeys said:


> What makes the Trident so good? Movement quality and accuracy? Overall quality of materials? I _want_ to like CW, I really do, but these designs look kind of uninspired to me, and the bezel is a little too thin (and lacks hash marks on the rotating part; it's weird to have hash marks on a fixed part that doesn't rotate). The dial itself is fine enough, I guess, but the bezel looks strange, as the case seems bland from head-on. Now if they could put that in an MM200R case and bezel ...


Mine is the Atoll Blue 600M, which I think is the best looking Trident they've ever done. Unfortunately as with Seiko, CW's best designs tend to be LEs. They only made 350 of these. I haven't measured this one, but I'd imagine it's typical Elabore SW200 accuracy. They don't do any special regulation with the standard movements as far as I know. My Sealander GMT on the other hand has a COSC SW330 that's _extremely _accurate.

Their case finishing is not quite to MM200R level, but it's better than anything Swatch has short of Omega. Better than Tag as well despite the AquaRacer costing 3X as much. Bracelet is excellent, stomps all over anything Seiko has. Bezel action is *superb. *Seriously, it is luxury class. Same with the crown. Extremely smooth and precise. CW focuses on the details and you can tell. I just wish they'd do more with the dials. They're very nicely made, but the colors are very ordinary. They know what they're doing, ordinary sells. The sapphire dials are cool, and unique, but I'd like to see more fume dials and sunburst colors and the like.

Chris Ward absolutely makes higher quality watches than Zodiac does, but Zodiac's design team has far more imagination.


----------



## percysmith

Davekaye90 said:


> Mine is the Atoll Blue 600M, which I think is the best looking Trident they've ever done. Unfortunately as with Seiko, CW's best designs tend to be LEs. They only made 350 of these. I haven't measured this one, but I'd imagine it's typical Elabore SW200 accuracy. They don't do any special regulation with the standard movements as far as I know. My Sealander GMT on the other hand has a COSC SW330 that's _extremely _accurate.
> 
> Their case finishing is not quite to MM200R level, but it's better than anything Swatch has short of Omega. Better than Tag as well despite the AquaRacer costing 3X as much. Bracelet is excellent, stomps all over anything Seiko has. Bezel action is *superb. *Seriously, it is luxury class. Same with the crown. Extremely smooth and precise. CW focuses on the details and you can tell. I just wish they'd do more with the dials. They're very nicely made, but the colors are very ordinary. They know what they're doing, ordinary sells. The sapphire dials are cool, and unique, but I'd like to see more fume dials and sunburst colors and the like.
> 
> Chris Ward absolutely makes higher quality watches than Zodiac does, but Zodiac's design team has far more imagination.
> 
> View attachment 17106855
> 
> 
> View attachment 17106856


I echo your thoughts and appreciate Christopher Ward's quality too (I had a Trident C65 GMT) but not very inspired by their design (my wife has the Trident now).

I have not bought a Christopher Ward since. I came close with the C63 and the Atoll but didn't pull the trigger on either. Meanwhile I've accumulated a SARB033, a Sharp Edge GMT, a vanilla 5KX and the GMT, four Seiko 5s plus one for the wife (all had/having their 7S26s ripped out and replaced by NH36s) and now two 8T67 chronographs (looking at a Flightmaster, trying to close on an ANA one).


----------



## Davekaye90

percysmith said:


> I echo your thoughts and appreciate Christopher Ward's quality too (I had a Trident C65 GMT) but not very inspired by their design (my wife has the Trident now).
> 
> I have not bought a Christopher Ward since. I came close with the C63 and the Atoll but didn't pull the trigger on either. Meanwhile I've accumulated a SARB033, a Sharp Edge GMT, a vanilla 5KX and the GMT, four Seiko 5s plus one for the wife (all had/having their 7S26s ripped out and replaced by NH36s) and now two 8T67 chronographs (looking at a Flightmaster, trying to close on an ANA one).


I got my Sealander first. It was a completely impulse move. I had no idea that they ever even made a PVD bezel sapphire dial version. I got a trade offer for my Noble that was up for sale, saw it, thought "oh that looks super cool" and went for it. Very glad I did, as it's much rarer than the Atoll, 1 of 200. Atolls have been coming up relatively frequently lately, but I don't think I've ever seen another Sealander Sapphire GMT available for sale other than mine.

The Atoll I initially passed on when it was new, wasn't sure about the new logo. The more I saw it though and saw IRL shots, the more I liked it. Eventually decided I had to have one, and got it. My diver collection is currently a mix of various Swiss watches and MM200Rs. I have a 63MAS, but got tired of it and will be moving it on. The MM200Rs though I love. My SPB255 should hopefully be on its way back to me after two months with Kokomo Watch Company to have some fixes and mods done to it. Wearing the 185 mod today.


----------



## CydeWeys

Davekaye90 said:


> Mine is the Atoll Blue 600M, which I think is the best looking Trident they've ever done. Unfortunately as with Seiko, CW's best designs tend to be LEs. They only made 350 of these. I haven't measured this one, but I'd imagine it's typical Elabore SW200 accuracy. They don't do any special regulation with the standard movements as far as I know. My Sealander GMT on the other hand has a COSC SW330 that's _extremely _accurate.
> 
> Their case finishing is not quite to MM200R level, but it's better than anything Swatch has short of Omega. Better than Tag as well despite the AquaRacer costing 3X as much. Bracelet is excellent, stomps all over anything Seiko has. Bezel action is *superb. *Seriously, it is luxury class. Same with the crown. Extremely smooth and precise. CW focuses on the details and you can tell. I just wish they'd do more with the dials. They're very nicely made, but the colors are very ordinary. They know what they're doing, ordinary sells. The sapphire dials are cool, and unique, but I'd like to see more fume dials and sunburst colors and the like.
> 
> Chris Ward absolutely makes higher quality watches than Zodiac does, but Zodiac's design team has far more imagination.
> 
> View attachment 17106855
> 
> 
> View attachment 17106856


Oh yeah, that's infuriating how one of their most attractive models (seriously, that's better than anything listed on their site) is a tiny LE of 350. Any why is it so much cheaper than the current offerings too despite having come out this summer?! I would still make some changes to it before I'd consider it ideal: drop WR to 200m and thus make it thinner, and make the bezel fully hashed and ceramic (some of the used examples for sale are pretty beat up).


----------



## Davekaye90

CydeWeys said:


> Oh yeah, that's infuriating how one of their most attractive models (seriously, that's better than anything listed on their site) is a tiny LE of 350. Any why is it so much cheaper than the current offerings too despite having come out this summer?! I would still make some changes to it before I'd consider it ideal: drop WR to 200m and thus make it thinner, and make the bezel fully hashed and ceramic (some of the used examples for sale are pretty beat up).


Maybe check out the Zodiac ZO9275. Similar dial color, wears a bit thinner, and the glass bezel won't scratch. (Sorry I know this is the Seiko thread)


----------



## starwasp

CydeWeys said:


> I definitely enjoy the increased power reserve on the 6R35, but one of them came so bad out of the box (about -30s/d) that I had to regulate it so as to not drive me nuts in every day wear. And I ended up scratching the caseback getting it off too (I don't have the best tools), on a brand new watch. That was rough. I tend to need to know time accurately so that I don't miss meetings, and also so when I know when I can knock on the meeting room door to kick out the previous occupant. If the watch is even a minute off I need to reset the time, and if it's doing that every couple days then the watch is overall no bueno for my use case.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes the Trident so good? Movement quality and accuracy? Overall quality of materials? I _want_ to like CW, I really do, but these designs look kind of uninspired to me, and the bezel is a little too thin (and lacks hash marks on the rotating part; it's weird to have hash marks on a fixed part that doesn't rotate). The dial itself is fine enough, I guess, but the bezel looks strange, as the case seems bland from head-on. Now if they could put that in an MM200R case and bezel ...


The Trident's specifically - and modern CW's generally - have an interesting case design. They call it the 'lightcatcher' but it is really half way between the slab sided diver (think Tudor) and a more sharply angled wedgy case, like a MM200. 

Wears well, and gives the impression of a slim watch on the wrist.


----------



## Saswatch

Davekaye90 said:


> Maybe check out the Zodiac ZO9275. Similar dial color, wears a bit thinner, and the glass bezel won't scratch. (Sorry I know this is the Seiko thread)


Is this a Seiko with a Zodiac logo?


----------



## Fergfour

Back to our regularly scheduled programming, according to USPS tracking a new limited edition is supposed to be delivered today...


----------



## WYWY

Fergfour said:


> Back to our regularly scheduled programming, according to USPS tracking a new limited edition is supposed to be delivered today...


That's fast!


----------



## Seabee1

RecaanHarb said:


> Ah, no I'm just genuinely curious. lol


Hey, turns out you _were_ just banging out replies to get to 100 so you could sell. imagine that. 76 replies in just the last 2 days


----------



## 6L35

Tanker G1 said:


> Bro, have you even read this thread? Pick any page. Here's a summary:


Ok, I'll amend it: _Old, new and upcoming Seiko whiners_

BTW, I have switched to Citizen for I think it offers better value (for money), but I was told once to stop arguing in favor of Seiko in this thread for this is not the thread to complain or praise it.

I use other threads to vent for or against.


----------



## Fergfour

Seabee1 said:


> Hey, turns out you _were_ just banging out replies to get to 100 so you could sell. imagine that. 76 replies in just the last 2 days


But he said he was "genuinely curious" though


----------



## Seabee1

Fergfour said:


> But he said he was "genuinely curious" though


LOL and he got banned for it, unless he was curious about if he would get banned and in that case...Winning!


----------



## benoni47

When will the new Astron models be announced?


----------



## chesterworks

Tanker G1 said:


> I guess I'd argue at this point in time there are more idiots in the 'buy Seiko' camp than in the 'wish Seiko would do better' camp. I have no problem paying $1200 for a Seiko if it's a $1200 product. Right now, their $1200 watches are $700 products, so as you say, the money goes elsewhere.


Most $1,200 6Rs sell for like $8-900 inside of a couple months. That's not SKX circa 2017 value, but it's about right I think.


----------



## Fergfour

chesterworks said:


> Most $1,200 6Rs sell for like $8-900 inside of a couple months. That's not SKX circa 2017 value, but it's about right I think.


Some of the "limited" releases not so much. I looked on half a dozen AD websites and the SPB207(green dial mm200), SPB253(black case 62mas), and SPB213(white dial 62mas) are still up there. Usually you can get a discount or find someone having a sale or something though.


----------



## WYWY

Whole bunch of new Seikos incoming. First off... Seiko 5 reduced size.
*Case material: Resin*
39mm
12.4mm thick
45.9mm lug-to-lug


----------



## VincentG




----------



## WYWY

Next are dressy quartz models. These will be cheap. The blue is the one I spotted in a boutique last week. All the following have smaller ladies' models as well (30mm)
40.2mm
8.25mm think
Sapphire


----------



## WYWY

Finally a number of affordable sporty quartz... Note that I saw these in the boutique and the texture on the dials look... plasticky. The markers also appear to be plastic-like. You would also notice there is only one lume pip at 12 o'clock. Yet all these have sapphire. I suppose these will be cheap.


----------



## BTNMNKI

WYWY said:


> Finally a number of affordable sporty quartz... Note that I saw these in the boutique and the texture on the dials look... plasticky. The markers also appear to be plastic-like. You would also notice there is only one lume pip at 12 o'clock. Yet all these have sapphire. I suppose these will be cheap.
> 
> 
> View attachment 17107565



No pushers on that Chrono. Think somebody in the marketing department is about to receive a stern call from management.


----------



## WYWY

BTNMNKI said:


> No pushers on that Chrono. Think somebody in the marketing department is about to receive a stern call from management.


Great observation. I may drop by the boutique again soon to take a look. Seiko usually uses product photographs instead of CGI render. Could be photo of an incomplete prototype/dummy?


----------



## valuewatchguy

CydeWeys said:


> I _want_ to like CW, I really do, but these designs look kind of uninspired to me,


CWard is like really good vanilla ice cream. I mean ice cream made from cows living in the swiss alps that get cuddled to sleep and are treated like family. And Vanilla bean harvested actually from Madagascar's finest plantation by the same family for the last 10 generations. I mean terrirfic vanilla . don't even let me start with where the sugar comes from......

But its still vanilla.


----------



## BTNMNKI

valuewatchguy said:


> CWard is like really good vanilla ice cream. I mean ice cream made from cows living in the swiss alps that get cuddled to sleep and are treated like family. And Vanilla bean harvested actually from Madagascar's finest plantation by the same family for the last 10 generations. I mean terrirfic vanilla . don't even let me start with where the sugar comes from......
> 
> But its still vanilla.


Pretty well summarised, actually.


----------



## percysmith

WYWY said:


> Finally a number of affordable sporty quartz... Note that I saw these in the boutique and the texture on the dials look... plasticky. The markers also appear to be plastic-like. You would also notice there is only one lume pip at 12 o'clock. Yet all these have sapphire. I suppose these will be cheap.
> 
> View attachment 17107566
> 
> View attachment 17107565
> 
> View attachment 17107567
> 
> View attachment 17107568


Looks like they're pushing more watches to have 8T67 - good.


----------



## percysmith

valuewatchguy said:


> CWard is like really good vanilla ice cream. I mean ice cream made from cows living in the swiss alps that get cuddled to sleep and are treated like family. And Vanilla bean harvested actually from Madagascar's finest plantation by the same family for the last 10 generations. I mean terrirfic vanilla . don't even let me start with where the sugar comes from......
> 
> But its still vanilla.


Perhaps a less appealing comparison but I feel the same way about San Martin vs Seiko too. San Martin definitely wins on the spec front, but, the end product is (far) less satisfying than a similarly priced but more appealing (in design) Seiko.

Back to Christopher Ward Sealander (looking at the GMT specifically), as much as I love the case/crystal/see through back on that one, I can't bring myself to buy yet another SW-330 office GMT with fixed bezel. For equal money I rather have the Sharp Edge GMT.

Atoll's real nice. But, another diver three hander? Don't really want more weekend watches.


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## MojoS

Fergfour said:


> View attachment 17108038
> 
> 
> View attachment 17108044


Hot off the press! That was quick!

looks great, I hardly notice the 4:30 window when looking at it straight on. This is a really hard release to pass up on, looking forward to see it in person at some point.

The bezel is the stand out feature on this one for me.


----------



## One-Seventy

Fergfour said:


> View attachment 17108038
> 
> 
> View attachment 17108044


Fantastic, both shots. Certainly piqued my interest in going to take a look at the real thing.


----------



## Brummie

Fergfour said:


> View attachment 17108038
> 
> 
> View attachment 17108044


Love it. I have a paid preorder in with Seiko. Looking forward to delivery in January.👍😉


----------



## schumway

Fergfour said:


> View attachment 17108038
> 
> 
> View attachment 17108044


So is it silver or white?


----------



## Fergfour

One-Seventy said:


> Fantastic, both shots. Certainly piqued my interest in going to take a look at the real thing.


I'll try to take better shots later. Busy afternoon.


----------



## Davekaye90

valuewatchguy said:


> CWard is like really good vanilla ice cream. I mean ice cream made from cows living in the swiss alps that get cuddled to sleep and are treated like family. And Vanilla bean harvested actually from Madagascar's finest plantation by the same family for the last 10 generations. I mean terrirfic vanilla . don't even let me start with where the sugar comes from......
> 
> But its still vanilla.


That's pretty fair. Most of the standard models don't particularly interest me. Design of course is highly subjective, but I've said before in other threads that I think as a watch, design completely aside, but as a functional time keeping device, Trident is a world beater for what it costs. 

What I'm kind of hoping is that they look at the incredible reaction to the Bel Canto and think, "hey, what if we put the kind of effort we do into getting the bezel firmness and clicky sound just so, into dials and markers?" CW has made plenty of expensive watches before, but they're mostly just standard watches with their SH21 movement in them, similar to what Oris does with the Cal 400. 

I'd be very interested in something akin to the SLA055 from them - basically take a Trident 300, and put the extra budget into design. Use a COSC SW200 (or 300) which would be good enough on that front.


----------



## Fergfour

schumway said:


> So is it silver or white?


To my eyes silver. Has a shine/sunburst effect on top of the texture.


----------



## Fergfour

Best I can do for today, already getting dark outside. The strap is very soft and is pretty edgy in my opinion. I'll have to try it at some point but the bracelet is very nice. Important to note, I have a 7 1/4 inch wrist and I only removed 1 link from the bracelet. I still have a micro adjust if I need more room. If you have a 7 3/4 and up wrist size you might have a problem.


----------



## Seabee1

good to see seiko putting out chronos with a 12 hour totalizer instead of the stupid 24hr mini-clock. that last chrono with the gray/dark dial is the best looking one to my eye


----------



## Jason Bourne

valuewatchguy said:


> CWard is like really good vanilla ice cream. I mean ice cream made from cows living in the swiss alps that get cuddled to sleep and are treated like family. And Vanilla bean harvested actually from Madagascar's finest plantation by the same family for the last 10 generations. I mean terrirfic vanilla . don't even let me start with where the sugar comes from......
> 
> But its still vanilla.


lmao. I like their watches…but yeah the design would wear thin on me fast.


----------



## capilla1

Fergfour said:


> Best I can do for today, already getting dark outside. The strap is very soft and is pretty edgy in my opinion. I'll have to try it at some point but the bracelet is very nice. Important to note, I have a 7 1/4 inch wrist and I only removed 1 link from the bracelet. I still have a micro adjust if I need more room. If you have a 7 3/4 and up wrist size you might have a problem.
> 
> 
> View attachment 17108176
> View attachment 17108177


I wonder how the dial compares to the Glacier WIllard. It looks very similar in color.


----------



## Fergfour

capilla1 said:


> I wonder how the dial compares to the Glacier WIllard. It looks very similar in color.


That's the question I've been asking ever since this was announced. I think the Williard is more of a plain white whereas this is more silver, but I don't have one to compare it with. Here it is on the nato. I like the pattern and feel but I'm not a nato fan so back on the bracelet it goes.


----------



## Davekaye90

Seabee1 said:


> good to see seiko putting out chronos with a 12 hour totalizer instead of the stupid 24hr mini-clock. that last chrono with the gray/dark dial is the best looking one to my eye


I didn't even notice that until you pointed it out. What I don't get though - why is the minute counter still 60 with microscopic unreadable hash marks? The point of the 12 hour counter (and this one has markers for the half hour as it should) is so you can have your minute counter to 30, and actually, you know, read it. They only fixed half the problem.


----------



## WYWY

Seiko continues milking the LEs..


----------



## percysmith

Seabee1 said:


> good to see seiko putting out chronos with a 12 hour totalizer instead of the stupid 24hr mini-clock. that last chrono with the gray/dark dial is the best looking one to my eye


That's what I mean by putting in 8T67 vs VK67/8T63



Davekaye90 said:


> I didn't even notice that until you pointed it out. What I don't get though - why is the minute counter still 60 with microscopic unreadable hash marks? The point of the 12 hour counter (and this one has markers for the half hour as it should) is so you can have your minute counter to 30, and actually, you know, read it. They only fixed half the problem.


The 8T67 needs to be regeared for 30 mins totaliser.

Shouldn't be physically hard, but it's currently not being produced that way.

In some other Seiko 8T67 chronos, which 60 is totaliser and which 60 is running seconds is much more clearer


----------



## MojoS

WYWY said:


> Seiko continues milking the LEs..
> 
> View attachment 17108937
> 
> View attachment 17108936


Introduction written by fratello with a couple of extra non-render shots.

Introducing: Seiko Sharp Edged Akebono SPB361J1 And SPB363J1 — Two Presage Limited Editions In Black And Purple for anyone interested.

The shots on fratello make it much more interesting and less flat looking than the renders, though I’m not one for a DLC/coloured case finish.


----------



## Brummie

MojoS said:


> Introduction written by fratello with a couple of extra non-render shots.
> 
> Introducing: Seiko Sharp Edged Akebono SPB361J1 And SPB363J1 — Two Presage Limited Editions In Black And Purple for anyone interested.
> 
> The shots on fratello make it much more interesting and less flat looking than the renders, though I’m not one for a DLC/coloured case finish.
> 
> View attachment 17108965


I'm with you @MojoS black cases don't do it for me either. I only own one but only worn it out once.😕


----------



## Davekaye90

Brummie said:


> I'm with you @MojoS black cases don't do it for me either. I only own one but only worn it out once.😕


Black cases tend to work a lot better with toolish field watches and some dive watches than the kinda sorta sport kinda sorta dress thing that the Sharp Edges are.


----------



## One-Seventy

Fergfour said:


> View attachment 17108177


The litany of shots showing how Seiko has slammed another dial dunk, and produced a great-looking watch with an interesting dial that generates lots of interest, must be absolutely _unbearable_ to some of you. I'm really sorry, especially this close to Christmas.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Novità Seiko 2022 - page 32


questo andrebbe fatto in versione export Mi piace molto è uno di quelli che prenderei Molto bello In uscita un nuovo "cronografo ferroviario" che celebra il 95° anniversario dell'apertura della linea Odakyu. Il colore del quadrante è




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## MojoS

Brummie said:


> I'm with you @MojoS black cases don't do it for me either. I only own one but only worn it out once.😕


I was given a Garmin Active watch by my partner a few years ago and she chose the fully blacked out version. It is a nifty bit of kit, but it’s definitely an accessory that I only use for hiking or running. I can imagine potentially dabbling in a black (or other colour) coated watch at a significantly lower price (e.g Casio / g shock, or even something In the seiko 5) but I’ve definitely not graduated to the point of picking a 1k plus Pvd watch from any brand. Never say never though I suppose!


----------



## benoni47

One-Seventy said:


> The litany of shots showing how Seiko has slammed another dial dunk, and produced a great-looking watch with an interesting dial that generates lots of interest, must be absolutely _unbearable_ to some of you. I'm really sorry, especially this close to Christmas.


Our objections that a 3 Hz movement, which they used to build into 600 USD watches, does not belong in a 1300 USD watch (especially when you also have great 4 Hz movements) and that they should finally get the bezels right, remain justified. 

On the other hand, it is weak that you not only accept this, but also come to their defence.


----------



## Xhantos

benoni47 said:


> Our objections that a 3 Hz movement, which they used to build into 600 USD watches, does not belong in a 1300 USD watch (especially when you also have great 4 Hz movements) and that they should finally get the bezels right, remain justified.
> 
> On the other hand, it is weak that you not only accept this, but also come to their defence.


There is nothing wrong with a 3 Hz movement.

The first Google search result, this watch:









Has this movement:









which is 3Hz.

Check the model *5712/1A - Nautilus* if you'd like to see it's price.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Xhantos said:


> There is nothing wrong with a 3 Hz movement.
> 
> The first Google search result, this watch:
> 
> View attachment 17109201
> 
> Has this movement:
> View attachment 17109202
> 
> 
> which is 3Hz.
> 
> Check the model *5712/1A - Nautilus* if you'd like to see it's price.


Lol yea that's a different kind of animal strictly regulated and immaculately finished to perfection.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80

Do you know the reference number of this pink dial?



WYWY said:


> Next are dressy quartz models. These will be cheap. The blue is the one I spotted in a boutique last week. All the following have smaller ladies' models as well (30mm)
> 40.2mm
> 8.25mm think
> Sapphire
> 
> View attachment 17107558


----------



## WYWY

joseph80 said:


> Do you know the reference number of this pink dial?


SUR523. Or SUR529 for the 30mm version.


----------



## benoni47

Xhantos said:


> There is nothing wrong with a 3 Hz movement.
> 
> The first Google search result, this watch:
> 
> View attachment 17109201
> 
> Has this movement:
> View attachment 17109202
> 
> 
> which is 3Hz.
> 
> Check the model *5712/1A - Nautilus* if you'd like to see it's price.


Are you kidding me? The Patek movement runs more accurately than COSC. Don't even get me started on the high quality. The only criticism would be that it has no hacking, which for me personally would be a no-go in this price range.

By "3 Hz movement" I meant the 6R35 in the above posting. You are welcome to read up on its accuracy.

Let's leave the child's play and stick to the topic: What would you have said if I had referred to the 6R35 instead of the "3 Hz movement"?


----------



## Mustang1972

Jason Bourne said:


> lmao. I like their watches…but yeah the design would wear thin on me fast.


I'm the same I so want to like them the specs, the quality control, the price all seems perfect. Just can't put my finger on it not desirable to me. I don't think the name helps at least the logo been changed now. Just seems weird if someone asked what make is it.


----------



## coconutpolygon

Mustang1972 said:


> I'm the same I so want to like them the specs, the quality control, the price all seems perfect. Just can't put my finger on it not desirable to me. I don't think the name helps at least the logo been changed now. Just seems weird if someone asked what make is it.


yeah and christopher ward is just some guy™, not a watchmaker or designer or someone significant in history or whatever. it's just the guy who's name sounded the most English. Not even with the company anymore.
I like CW and I like where their design language is headed. logo change was good, they need to drop that awful trident counterweight next, looks so out of place with everything else. Would be cool if they did a little cross like their twin flag logo as the counterweight, or just not have one.


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Why do people fall out with each other over watches/movements?


----------



## Saswatch

vanilla.coffee said:


> Why do people fall out with each other over watches/movements?


High expectations followed by the repetitive complaints.

Misaligned bezel or chapter ring. I’ve seen it on official images of Zodiacs, B&R, and Doxa but all you hear is crickets from WUS members.

The other general sentiment here is the 6R=BAD. I can’t vouch for the 6R35 but the 6R31 movement in my King Seiko is running phenomenally well. It’s under +1spd. Not many people bring up the positive aspects so the continued negativity can get tiring.

All that said, there’s always room for improvement from Seiko or any other brand. I’d like a 4hz movement on the KS but I’m happy I made the plunge with the 3hz 6R movement.


----------



## valuewatchguy

coconutpolygon said:


> logo change was good, they need to drop that awful trident counterweight next, looks so out of place with everything else. Would be cool if they did a little cross like their twin flag logo as the counterweight, or just not have one.


Except one whole model line is and has been called "Trident Cxx"


----------



## Fergfour

The SPB333 I just received yesterday has been running for 22 hours and is -5 seconds. Good enough performance for me.


----------



## One-Seventy

benoni47 said:


> Our objections that a 3 Hz movement, which they used to build into 600 USD watches, does not belong in a 1300 USD watch (especially when you also have great 4 Hz movements) and that they should finally get the bezels right, remain justified.
> 
> *On the other hand, it is weak that you not only accept this, but also come to their defence.*


And another one bites the dust 

Beautiful shot in the post right above this one. It must be absolutely _enraging _you, knowing what you hate beats beneath. Keep it up!

_"Our", 15 posts in, lol_


----------



## Batboy

valuewatchguy said:


> CWard is like really good vanilla ice cream. I mean ice cream made from cows living in the swiss alps that get cuddled to sleep and are treated like family. And Vanilla bean harvested actually from Madagascar's finest plantation by the same family for the last 10 generations. I mean terrirfic vanilla . don't even let me start with where the sugar comes from......


That’s a great analogy. I enjoy CW’s premium vanilla and Seiko flavours.

CW offers some highly innovative products, too. There’s the odd double-mocha peppermint ice cream among the various vanillas.

Like Seiko, CW has a significant fan base:





Christopher Ward Forum - Index Page







www.christopherwardforum.com


----------



## Davekaye90

coconutpolygon said:


> yeah and christopher ward is just some guy™, not a watchmaker or designer or someone significant in history or whatever. it's just the guy who's name sounded the most English. Not even with the company anymore.
> I like CW and I like where their design language is headed. logo change was good, they need to drop that awful trident counterweight next, looks so out of place with everything else. Would be cool if they did a little cross like their twin flag logo as the counterweight, or just not have one.


I've never really understood why CW gets singled out so hard for their branding. Formex - meaningless invented name, sounds like either a shipping company, or a condom. Aces, no complaints. Chris Ward - one of the founders of the company decides to name it after himself. Burn it to the ground!

I was also kinda put off by the counterweight, as I don't normally like stylized counterweights at all. Ball's "RR" is particularly in your face. On wrist though you barely even notice it. One thing that I appreciate that they do that Seiko definitely does not - they actually listen to their customers. The Trident 300's existence was basically a direct response to a wish list people had for the 600M version.


----------



## Tanker G1

Why are the list prices of the SPB Sumo models so much cheaper than the other SPB models? Resale on the Sumo seems to take a massive hit as well?

I saw someone sold their SPB Shogun for half its $1500 list price a couple days ago. It was less than two weeks old but appeared to have the special chapter ring alignment package. This is why retailers like Seiya keep putting up alignment disclaimers.


----------



## Davekaye90

Tanker G1 said:


> Why are the list prices of the SPB Sumo models so much cheaper than the other SPB models? Resale on the Sumo seems to take a massive hit as well?
> 
> I saw someone sold their SPB Shogun for half its $1500 list price a couple days ago. It was less than two weeks old but appeared to have the special chapter ring alignment package. This is why retailers like Seiya keep putting up alignment disclaimers.
> View attachment 17110116


Lookin good there Seiko. I particularly like how the indexes aren't all off equally, so you couldn't fix that even if you wanted to. Shifting it to the left would fix 11, 12, and 1, but 9 would be massively off then. This is one of the reasons I like doing my mods without an indexed chapter ring _or _minute markers on the dial. The indexes can't be off if they aren't there.


----------



## fillerbunny

Davekaye90 said:


> Formex - meaningless invented name, sounds like either a shipping company, or a condom.


Fwiw, the name is supposed to come from _forme extrème_, which looking at their original models doesn't seem that far-fetched... Nor was the automotive-style logo out of place. Very generic, though. Looks like a Finnish Formex makes molds for building foundations – it's as good a name for those as it is for rear spoilers or window cleaning products.










I don't think many people care about Cward's name now that it isn't ruining dials anymore.


----------



## Saswatch

Tanker G1 said:


> Why are the list prices of the SPB Sumo models so much cheaper than the other SPB models? Resale on the Sumo seems to take a massive hit as well?
> 
> I saw someone sold their SPB Shogun for half its $1500 list price a couple days ago. It was less than two weeks old but appeared to have the special chapter ring alignment package. This is why retailers like Seiya keep putting up alignment disclaimers.
> View attachment 17110116


That one looks far too out of alignment. Even if the movement screws fell off, as roomy as the stem tube is, the stem has got to be scraping.


----------



## MrDisco99

percysmith said:


> In some other Seiko 8T67 chronos, which 60 is totaliser and which 60 is running seconds is much more clearer


It's pretty easy to tell by how fast the hands are moving.


----------



## One-Seventy

vanilla.coffee said:


> Why do people fall out with each other over watches/movements?


People have just become tribal about it. Rather than simply and reasonably choose not to enjoy something that someone else likes, they choose instead to ruin that enjoyment. 

On the matter of alignment, which arises daily as surely as the sun, I guess I'm three for three when it comes to decent alignment. Sucks that some people just attract bad luck, but there we are. All three of these were delivered; no in-store inspections.

























What I will say is that the 6R's extended power reserve is very patchy at the bin-end of the 70 hours. Keep it fully topped up, and it's fine. However, the 4R34 is the best timekeeper of the lot.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

vanilla.coffee said:


> Why do people fall out with each other over watches/movements?


I think it is because watch collecting is a very self-involved, self-looking hobby and we see the literal smallest sample size, ourselves, as the representative example of the movements and thereby the experience with opinion of said movements. That is how we fall out with each other but not why. My guess as to the "why" is because we are probably projecting ourselves onto others to validate our opinions and purchasing decisions. This is only my opinion so please take that with the biggest grain of salt to paraphrase the idiom.


----------



## Tanker G1

One-Seventy said:


> Sucks that some people just attract bad luck, but there we are.


There we are? It's not Seiko...? It's just bad luck?  

Are you essentially telling people considering a Seiko purchase, "good luck"? I'd argue luck should have little to do with the alignment you get on a watch north of $500.


----------



## Buellrider

Davekaye90 said:


> Lookin good there Seiko. I particularly like how the indexes aren't all off equally, so you couldn't fix that even if you wanted to. Shifting it to the left would fix 11, 12, and 1, but 9 would be massively off then. This is one of the reasons I like doing my mods without an indexed chapter ring _or _minute markers on the dial. The indexes can't be off if they aren't there.
> 
> View attachment 17110127


Those new hands? They look a lot better on that watch than the others imo. Obviously more oem


----------



## Davekaye90

Buellrider said:


> Those new hands? They look a lot better on that watch than the others imo. Obviously more oem


Hour and minute are OEM MM200R hands. Second in that one is a Sumo/Shogun style AM. I have an OEM old style Shogun second hand that I was going to use, but the lume shade doesn't match at all. Annoyingly Seiko uses a ton of different shades of lume on different watches, and a lot of them look similar in photos but in person they're totally different. 

The old Shogun hands are crisp white, like BGW9. 63MAS and MM200R hands definitely are not, but they're not like C3 either. They're more of an off white color. The second hand I used has C3, which is actually a closer match than the Shogun hand was. I have the MM200R stoplight hands and I could've used those, but I've never really been a fan of the little red dot.


----------



## percysmith

One-Seventy said:


> All three of these were delivered; no in-store inspections.


I inspect mine.



One-Seventy said:


> What I will say is that the 6R's extended power reserve is very patchy at the bin-end of the 70 hours. Keep it fully topped up, and it's fine. However, the 4R34 is the best timekeeper of the lot.


My 6R15 is now -0.1spd...


----------



## One-Seventy

Tanker G1 said:


> There we are? It's not Seiko...? It's just bad luck?
> 
> Are you essentially telling people considering a Seiko purchase, "good luck"? I'd argue luck should have little to do with the alignment you get on a watch north of $500.


What can I say, I'm three for three since the Alignment Wars started (actually four for four, including my used 3 year-old project watch). The next one will be good too - I'll take a photo.

You may be right, though. Maybe it's nothing to do with luck, just a load of noise. There are Seikos with misaligned chapter rings (and in that green one above, some misprinted). But I wonder what the _real_ proportion is.


----------



## Tickstart

I've always preferred a matte, printed dial.


----------



## benoni47

One-Seventy said:


> What can I say, I'm three for three since the Alignment Wars started (actually four for four, including my used 3 year-old project watch). The next one will be good too - I'll take a photo.


Nothing but embellishment and relativisation. Making over-hasty generalisations from insufficient individual cases is definitely a fallacy here.

If microbrands can manage to align a bezel in a lower price range, it should be easy for a large company like Seiko to do so, since they can lower their long-run average costs through higher output.

Seiko's refraining from doing this only shows their true grimace of greed. And the way you defend them without reservation says more about you than anything else.


----------



## One-Seventy

benoni47 said:


> Nothing but embellishment and relativisation. Making over-hasty generalisations from insufficient individual cases is definitely a fallacy here.


You don't say!


> And the way you defend them without reservation says more about you than anything else.


----------



## WYWY

joseph80 said:


> Do you know the reference number of this pink dial?


By the way... dropped by a boutique again today. The pink and blue versions were sold off. But the sales rep informed me the "pink" is closer to salmon colour.

If I'm lucky I'll drop by another boutique on Sunday and see if they have stock.


----------



## MojoS

Tanker G1 said:


> There we are? It's not Seiko...? It's just bad luck?
> 
> Are you essentially telling people considering a Seiko purchase, "good luck"? I'd argue luck should have little to do with the alignment you get on a watch north of $500.


you are totally right, their qc should be better. Especially as they are moving their prosper further and further upmarket (as far as pricing is concerned). I’ve only bought one seiko over $1K, and it was also my first Asia only watch that I imported - The rep sent me photos of all of their stock and had me take my pick of the specific Serial I wanted. A couple of the watches were badly misaligned, but most seemed okay. There are plenty of ways that those who care, can do their research ( buy in person, or ask for specific photos) but I find that annoyingly over the last 2-3 years everything is a _hype_ release where you are expected to pull the trigger instantly or else miss out and then you completely miss out on the chance to have a decent customer experience and meticulously inspect what

Without sounding as though I’m completely on team Seiko, there definitely is an echo chamber effect online where those with bad experiences project loudest. Vocal minority and all that. Look at anything with user reviews on the internet almost always a bunch of 10s and 0s with little objective criticism in between.

Rant/Comment, whatever this was, over!


----------



## MtnClymbr

WYWY said:


> Next are dressy quartz models. These will be cheap. The blue is the one I spotted in a boutique last week. All the following have smaller ladies' models as well (30mm)
> 40.2mm
> 8.25mm think
> Sapphire
> 
> View attachment 17107558
> 
> View attachment 17107559
> 
> View attachment 17107560


I’m personally happy to see more and more quartz watches coming out. I have plenty of automatics- but there’s just something nice about grabbing a quartz model and heading out the door.


----------



## Tanker G1

MojoS said:


> A couple of the watches were badly misaligned, but most seemed okay.


This statement and retailer disclaimers do not paint a picture of a vocal minority. They paint a picture of a problem.

I total get that  happens, even at the most meticulous levels of manufacturing, but I strongly believe the higher you climb price-wise, the rate at which it happens should taper off significantly. As far as Seiko goes, I guess I'd ask this - at what price point should we expect misalignment of components to be something that happens rarely?

Take the guy who bought the $1500 Shogun I posted above, he bought and decided to sell for what I'd imagine was at least $500 less than what he paid after only 10 days. If he paid retail, he lost $750. What bothers me is, why in the world didn't he return it? I certainly would have, and if everyone did, Seiko would fix that  process they consider QC.


----------



## Saswatch

benoni47 said:


> [..]
> If microbrands can manage to align a bezel in a lower price range, it should be easy for a large company like Seiko to do so, since they can lower their long-run average costs through higher output.
> [..]


There were a few posts even in WUS with misaligned bezels or chapter rings with San Martin when they were a “vendor” here. Those posts have vanished but a quick Google pulled some examples on Reddit and other sites.

Both my Monster and Turtle have perfect alignment but I’m well aware that Seiko is far from perfect. Zodiac, Doxa and other higher priced brands also have QC bezel alignment problems on their divers.


----------



## Davekaye90

Saswatch said:


> There were a few posts even in WUS with misaligned bezels or chapter rings with San Martin when they were a “vendor” here. Those posts have vanished but a quick Google pulled some examples on Reddit and other sites.
> 
> Both my Monster and Turtle have perfect alignment but I’m well aware that Seiko is far from perfect. Zodiac, Doxa and other higher priced brands also have QC bezel alignment problems on their divers.


I think Seiko makes things worse for themselves by using chapter rings, which are the most obvious, and difficult to fix. Most Swiss dive watches don't have them. Their bezel inserts might be slightly off, but you can kinda fix that by nudging it a bit so that it's correct, or at least correct at 12 which is where it's most important for a dive bezel. 

Zodiac's Pro-Diver does use one, similar to the Monster. I haven't seen enough of them to know how widespread alignment issues may or may not be, but I have seen enough Monsters to know that a _big _chunk of them have horrible alignment. Gen IV I think has gotten worse at least in part because the chapter rings no longer have pegs that slot into little holes in the dial like earlier gen monsters. Now they just plonk it on top, and as long as the markers are at least _somewhere _in the cutouts for them, that'll do, pig.


----------



## MojoS

Tanker G1 said:


> This statement and retailer disclaimers do not paint a picture of a vocal minority. They paint a picture of a problem.
> 
> I total get that  happens, even at the most meticulous levels of manufacturing, but I strongly believe the higher you climb price-wise, the rate at which it happens should taper off significantly. As far as Seiko goes, I guess I'd ask this - at what price point should we expect misalignment of components to be something that happens rarely?
> 
> Take the guy who bought the $1500 Shogun I posted above, he bought and decided to sell for what I'd imagine was at least $500 less than what he paid after only 10 days. If he paid retail, he lost $750. What bothers me is, why in the world didn't he return it? I certainly would have, and if everyone did, Seiko would fix that  process they consider QC.


Yeah for sure - Seiko must have someone on their team snooping around on these forums / news outlets / YouTube comments relating these grievances back to HQ. I struggle to understand how despite years worth of threads discussing the gradual decline, little meaningful improvements have materialised on their end.

Again, I’ve not been burned yet, but I wouldn’t be surprised if sooner or later I am if I end up buying sight unseen.


----------



## benvh

They would fix the issues if the cost to do so meant a worthwhile increase in sales/profits. They aren’t stupid, I have to assume they have determined the investment is better served in other areas. They are a business and don’t have unlimited resources. When these issues cause enough of a problem to their bottom line then they will fix it. That’s the reality of it.


----------



## Shining

MojoS said:


> Yeah for sure - Seiko must have someone on their team snooping around on these forums / news outlets / YouTube comments relating these grievances back to HQ. I struggle to understand how despite years worth of threads discussing the gradual decline, little meaningful improvements have materialised on their end.
> 
> Again, I’ve not been burned yet, but I wouldn’t be surprised if sooner or later I am if I end up buying sight unseen.


I can't say for here but there is on facebook people (rat) from seiko monitoring unofficial seiko fan group. 
I have spoke with many many seiko dealer and almost all of them have been scold by seiko for speaking about misalignement or any other issu on facebook. 
Seiko even treaten two to not renew their contract just because they complain about japan having a lot of cool model that we don't see in Europe. 
Since then the dealers have become lot less active on facebook.

Fun part is the spy (rat) from seiko are apparently only monitoring dealers and don't care one bit about what customer are complaining about...


----------



## 6L35

Shining said:


> I can't say for here but there is on facebook people (rat) from seiko monitoring unofficial seiko fan group.
> I have spoke with many many seiko dealer and almost all of them have been scold by seiko for speaking about misalignement or any other issu on facebook.
> Seiko even treaten two to not renew their contract just because they complain about japan having a lot of cool model that we don't see in Europe.
> Since then the dealers have become lot less active on facebook.
> 
> Fun part is the spy (rat) from seiko are apparently only monitoring dealers and don't care one bit about what customer are complaining about...


Seiko is targeting ADs. The guy who sold me several high end LEs in the past years was told that his shop is not prestigious enough to carry the best LE pieces... I was so mad when I heard it that bought a high end LE Citizen on the spot.


----------



## Xhantos

Shining said:


> ....
> Fun part is the spy (rat) from seiko are apparently only monitoring dealers and don't care one bit about what customer are complaining about...


Seiko's customers/clients are ADs and/or regional distributors. We do not buy direct from Seiko, we are not their customers


----------



## Shining

6L35 said:


> Seiko is targeting ADs. The guy who sold me several high end LEs in the past years was told that his shop is not prestigious enough to carry the best LE pieces... I was so mad when I heard it that bought a high end LE Citizen on the spot.


Unbelievable... What was wrong with the shop ? The door was misaligned ? 
How could you be so full of yourself and still selling misaligned watch with dust on the dial and (some) 6r35 with +40 seconde a day ? Didn't even mention the SAV.... in Europe it is disastrous.

Making an enemy of your AD not sure that is a smart move for your image... but again from what I've read Rolex and cie does the same thing. AD can't even choose the watch they want the brand just send them whatever they want...


----------



## CydeWeys

Shining said:


> Unbelievable... What was wrong with the shop ? The door was misaligned ?
> How could you be so full of yourself and still selling misaligned watch with dust on the dial and (some) 6r35 with +40 seconde a day ? Didn't even mention the SAV.... in Europe it is disastrous.
> 
> Making an enemy of your AD not sure that is a smart move for your image... but again from what I've read Rolex and cie does the same thing. AD can't even choose the watch they want the brand just send them whatever they want...


It's probably about how much business they're doing (i.e. $$$ volume). I know a store in NYC that isn't particularly fancy, but they get in stock of all the $5k+ LEs, and can order Grand Seikos, simply because they do a _lot _of business and have done so for a long time.


----------



## 6L35

Shining said:


> Unbelievable... What was wrong with the shop ? The door was misaligned ?
> How could you be so full of yourself and still selling misaligned watch with dust on the dial and (some) 6r35 with +40 seconde a day ? Didn't even mention the SAV.... in Europe it is disastrous.
> 
> Making an enemy of your AD not sure that is a smart move for your image... but again from what I've read Rolex and cie does the same thing. AD can't even choose the watch they want the brand just send them whatever they want...


What he said is they told him he didn’t sell Swiss watches… believe it or not.


----------



## One-Seventy

MojoS said:


> Yeah for sure - Seiko must have someone on their team snooping around on these forums / news outlets / YouTube comments relating these grievances back to HQ.


Since the internet has now become basically a cesspit of hurt feelings and hatred, I doubt very much whether anyone is taking it that seriously . As a counterpoint: could be considered hubristic to suggest that "because I'm so important, people _must _be listening to me, after all, I've got all this money, and they need me".

I reckon if people took the internet seriously, so too would manufacturers looking to get direct feedback. As it is, checking the temperature via the retail network is the next best thing.


----------



## Mustang1972

Fergfour said:


> The SPB333 I just received yesterday has been running for 22 hours and is -5 seconds. Good enough performance for me.
> 
> View attachment 17109837


Looks stunning


----------



## chesterworks

Can't y'all open up another thread to take Seiko to task for their various misdeeds? It's kind of a bummer seeing a bunch of new posts in this thread and it NOT being about newly released models.

Not that I don't like complaining, but this is not the space for it.


----------



## Davekaye90

chesterworks said:


> Can't y'all open up another thread to take Seiko to task for their various misdeeds? It's kind of a bummer seeing a bunch of new posts in this thread and it NOT being about newly released models.
> 
> Not that I don't like complaining, but this is not the space for it.


This thread has been a "Seiko - discuss" thread basically forever. Conversations are going to go where they will.


----------



## noenmon

Davekaye90 said:


> This thread has been a "Seiko - discuss" thread basically forever. Conversations are going to go where they will.


Na, it's just you and a bunch of other guys with no life.


----------



## Anthonytosc

CydeWeys said:


> It's here!!
> 
> View attachment 16727538
> 
> 
> View attachment 16727539
> 
> 
> View attachment 16727540
> 
> 
> The color definitely comes through differently depending on lighting conditions. But it doesn't always look as light blue as you might expect based on the product photos. And the bezel is quite shiny.


That's a STUNNING dial. Not sure how I feel about the rest of watch but that dial is so eye catching. 

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch

Davekaye90 said:


> I think Seiko makes things worse for themselves by using chapter rings, which are the most obvious, and difficult to fix. Most Swiss dive watches don't have them. Their bezel inserts might be slightly off, but you can kinda fix that by nudging it a bit so that it's correct, or at least correct at 12 which is where it's most important for a dive bezel.
> 
> Zodiac's Pro-Diver does use one, similar to the Monster. I haven't seen enough of them to know how widespread alignment issues may or may not be, but I have seen enough Monsters to know that a _big _chunk of them have horrible alignment. Gen IV I think has gotten worse at least in part because the chapter rings no longer have pegs that slot into little holes in the dial like earlier gen monsters. Now they just plonk it on top, and as long as the markers are at least _somewhere _in the cutouts for them, that'll do, pig.


No misalignment on my Gen 4 Monster. That Zodiac looks great although I hear the lume isn’t all too good.


----------



## Tanker G1

noenmon said:


> Na, it's just you and a bunch of other guys with no life.


The irony of posting this on Christmas...is that you, Mr. Grinch?


----------



## benoni47

noenmon said:


> Na, it's just you and a bunch of other guys with no life.


Du Spinner solltest weniger von dir auf andere projizieren.


----------



## Tanker G1

Anthonytosc said:


> That's a STUNNING dial. Not sure how I feel about the rest of watch but that dial is so eye catching.


Relative Time has an excellent review of this watch. He concludes it's a keeper for him despite disappointment with the lume.


----------



## Davekaye90

noenmon said:


> Na, it's just you and a bunch of other guys with no life.


Curious what compelled you to make a pointless, idiotic and untrue statement. The thread is what it is. You can argue that it shouldn't be that, I would counter that one person does not get to police the thread to whatever their personal whim may be. 

"You guys are dumb, lul" however is not an argument. It's barely even a thought.


----------



## fillerbunny

Those nerds with their nerdy watch talk, lol. Let's go watch sports.


----------



## Davekaye90

fillerbunny said:


> Those nerds with their nerdy watch talk, lol. Let's go watch sports.


Yes, go favorite sports team, do good. Kinda curious what one would expect on a forum specifically about watches in a thread specifically about _Seiko _watches that would somehow not involve any watch nerds. I also find it amusing that somebody clearly wasted their time on a watch forum saying other people have no life. Shouldn't you not be here at all Mr. Jet-Set Lady Killer? Wouldn't wasting even one second on a watch forum indicate that *you *don't have anything better to do?


----------



## schumway

Fergfour said:


> The SPB333 I just received yesterday has been running for 22 hours and is -5 seconds. Good enough performance for me.
> 
> View attachment 17109837


Wow! Beautiful NEW Seiko watch!!!


----------



## Fergfour

schumway said:


> Wow! Beautiful NEW Seiko watch!!!


It’s a winner in my book. Had the honor of being my Christmas watch this year. Very comfortable.


----------



## Tickstart

SEIKO's new "5KX" line is really successful I think. The other day at the bakery I saw a guy with a SEIKO SKX, at least that's what I thought by the case shape since I didn't see the dial. So I said to him, "nice SKX", he looked at me startled and after awkwardly pointing to his watch he said, "oh no no, it's a SEIKO".


----------



## valuewatchguy

chesterworks said:


> Can't y'all open up another thread to take Seiko to task for their various misdeeds? It's kind of a bummer seeing a bunch of new posts in this thread and it NOT being about newly released models.
> 
> Not that I don't like complaining, but this is not the space for it.











The Official Seiko QC and Pricing Complaint/Criticism Thread


It’s madness, and for some reason I just love all this watch stuff, just like all of you. Have you ever wonder why to this day people still drive stick shift sports cars, write with fountain pens, listen to vinyl on turntables, and wear mechanical watches to tell time? Well for one thing...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## One-Seventy

valuewatchguy said:


> The Official Seiko QC and Pricing Complaint/Criticism Thread
> 
> 
> It’s madness, and for some reason I just love all this watch stuff, just like all of you. Have you ever wonder why to this day people still drive stick shift sports cars, write with fountain pens, listen to vinyl on turntables, and wear mechanical watches to tell time? Well for one thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Maybe we can announce new and upcoming Seikos on that thread instead


----------



## Mustang1972

Do you think Seiko will release more models in solar. Models such as the turtle and slim turtle.
They must be cheaper to make and they will have far less accuracy and reliability issues. They will have far less warranty claims to deal with. 
Most of the nice watches are auto these days and with the accuracy and reliability issues from Seiko id favour quartz.


----------



## Tanker G1

Mustang1972 said:


> Do you think Seiko will release more models in solar. Models such as the turtle and slim turtle.
> They must be cheaper to make and they will have far less accuracy and reliability issues. They will have far less warranty claims to deal with.
> Most of the nice watches are auto these days and with the accuracy and reliability issues from Seiko id favour quartz.


It's hard to guess what Seiko will do, but more solar models would very likely depend on sales of their existing solar catalog. A solar SKX would be great, like a solar update of the 'Quartz SKX', Seiko 7C43-7010. I considered the 43mm SBDJ051 for a minute but decided I didn't want a Seiko interloper hanging around my solar G-Shock and Citizen collections.


----------



## Davekaye90

Mustang1972 said:


> Do you think Seiko will release more models in solar. Models such as the turtle and slim turtle.
> They must be cheaper to make and they will have far less accuracy and reliability issues. They will have far less warranty claims to deal with.
> Most of the nice watches are auto these days and with the accuracy and reliability issues from Seiko id favour quartz.


I think (just speculating here) that the solar quartz market is more likely to be a casual, "normie" sort of buyer, somebody who wants a watch, not necessarily somebody who follows Seiko and is looking for something specific. So you have two issues there - one is that those normie buyers are rapidly disappearing as they all buy Apple Watches, or just wear a Fitbit or whatever, and two, they're likely to be far more price sensitive than a mid or upper tier automatic Prospex buyer, so while production cost will be lower, you also have a much lower ceiling where your MSRP is concerned. Seiko obviously can move pretty expensive quartz Tunas, but there's only so much of a market for that. 

I think Seiko's product planners are right that there's probably more market for watches like the "Street Tuna" in solar quartz than a watch like the Willard.


----------



## Mustang1972

Davekaye90 said:


> I think (just speculating here) that the solar quartz market is more likely to be a casual, "normie" sort of buyer, somebody who wants a watch, not necessarily somebody who follows Seiko and is looking for something specific. So you have two issues there - one is that those normie buyers are rapidly disappearing as they all buy Apple Watches, or just wear a Fitbit or whatever, and two, they're likely to be far more price sensitive than a mid or upper tier automatic Prospex buyer, so while production cost will be lower, you also have a much lower ceiling where your MSRP is concerned. Seiko obviously can move pretty expensive quartz Tunas, but there's only so much of a market for that.
> 
> I think Seiko's product planners are right that there's probably more market for watches like the "Street Tuna" in solar quartz than a watch like the Willard.


Think thats spot on most non watch people will be slowly over time switching to smart watches and stopping wearing traditional warches. The ones that will want a watch will be likely to want quartz or solar so the demand for these will go down. A lot of watch people will still want auto/mechanical and not quartz.


----------



## Davekaye90

Mustang1972 said:


> Think thats spot on most non watch people will be slowly over time switching to smart watches and stopping wearing traditional warches. The ones that will want a watch will be likely to want quartz or solar so the demand for these will go down. A lot of watch people will still want auto/mechanical and not quartz.


If you're a traditional watch brand, mechanical is where the money is. Take Christopher Ward as an example. You don't walk into a department store and walk out with CW. You have to know who they are, and want one of their watches. CW used to make quartz watches, they don't anymore. There's no buyers left. They aren't Seiko, they can't afford to cover every niche. The people want sports watches, GMTs, and divers, and they want mechanical movements, so that's what they make. If I were them, I'd be doing exactly what they're doing now. (Other than bronze, I maintain that bronze is a fad, and a terrible metal to make watches out of.)


----------



## Mustang1972

Davekaye90 said:


> If you're a traditional watch brand, mechanical is where the money is. Take Christopher Ward as an example. You don't walk into a department store and walk out with CW. You have to know who they are, and want one of their watches. CW used to make quartz watches, they don't anymore. There's no buyers left. They aren't Seiko, they can't afford to cover every niche. The people want sports watches, GMTs, and divers, and they want mechanical movements, so that's what they make. If I were them, I'd be doing exactly what they're doing now. (Other than bronze, I maintain that bronze is a fad, and a terrible metal to make watches out of.)


Very true thats prob why they have stopped quartz I looked at CW a while ago and hardly any quartz left. 
I'm not keen on bronze I like the look when new but when has platina and green on them I don't think is nice. To non watch people 99% of the population if they saw heavy patina bronze watch would think looks scruffy. Stainless steel is used for a reason.
Just sad majority of nice watches only have auto as a choice, I'm starting to sway back to quartz.


----------



## tentimestwenty

You can look at the argument the other way too. When people buy a smart watch, a small percentage is disappointed by the battery life or the nagging. If even 1% of those people switch to a Seiko that is probably close to Seiko's total sales now. Those people are not sophisticated enough for an automatic. I think there is a strong case for making ALL the under $1000 Seiko's solar, as Citizen has done, but charge a premium for the case work and perhaps extra features like bluetooth timekeeping or vibration for messages (as Casio does). Citizen has largely dropped the ball on this because of terrible styling, but their tech is ahead of Seiko at almost all price points.The profit margin on these watches would be MUCH higher than putting automatic movements in $300 watches. 

I did a recent survey of all the watch outlets in Tokyo and selection is down 50% in stores. Clearly there is a cannibalization from smart watches and the shift online while good for profits short term is going to kill the experience and sales numbers in the long term.


----------



## Davekaye90

tentimestwenty said:


> You can look at the argument the other way too. When people buy a smart watch, a small percentage is disappointed by the battery life or the nagging. If even 1% of those people switch to a Seiko that is probably close to Seiko's total sales now. Those people are not sophisticated enough for an automatic. I think there is a strong case for making ALL the under $1000 Seiko's solar, as Citizen has done, but charge a premium for the case work and perhaps extra features like bluetooth timekeeping or vibration for messages (as Casio does). Citizen has largely dropped the ball on this because of terrible styling, but their tech is ahead of Seiko at almost all price points.The profit margin on these watches would be MUCH higher than putting automatic movements in $300 watches.
> 
> I did a recent survey of all the watch outlets in Tokyo and selection is down 50% in stores. Clearly there is a cannibalization from smart watches and the shift online while good for profits short term is going to kill the experience and sales numbers in the long term.


I'm not so sure. Look at all the relative excitement around the recent Citizen "barnacle diver" release. A reasonably affordable, titanium Citizen _automatic _divers watch that actually looks good. If it was just yet another Citizen eco-drive, I don't think anyone would care. 

I think churning out a bunch of new quartz watches just invites enthusiasts to look elsewhere. The King Samurai for example is one of the few Seikos left that still competes very well even against microbrands on value, rather than just design making up for subpar components. Solar quartz version? Meh.


----------



## tentimestwenty

It's all speculation until Seiko does it, but I'd say that Citizen's barnacle is really just the first decent looking watch of any type they've made in a long while (and in reality I think the hype is much bigger than actual sales). As a proof of point, look at the huge success of Seiko's speedtimer series, solar. Those have sold like hotcakes because they look great and they work great and I'm sure Seiko's profit margin is about 400% on each one.



Davekaye90 said:


> I'm not so sure. Look at all the relative excitement around the recent Citizen "barnacle diver" release. A reasonably affordable, titanium Citizen _automatic _divers watch that actually looks good. If it was just yet another Citizen eco-drive, I don't think anyone would care.
> 
> I think churning out a bunch of new quartz watches just invites enthusiasts to look elsewhere. The King Samurai for example is one of the few Seikos left that still competes very well even against microbrands on value, rather than just design making up for subpar components. Solar quartz version? Meh.


----------



## fillerbunny

Mustang1972 said:


> Think thats spot on most non watch people will be slowly over time switching to smart watches and stopping wearing traditional warches.


I'd say this change started when mobile phones began having clocks on the screen. I know I stopped wearing a watch the moment I got my Nokia 3210.


----------



## Davekaye90

tentimestwenty said:


> It's all speculation until Seiko does it, but I'd say that Citizen's barnacle is really just the first decent looking watch of any type they've made in a long while (and in reality I think the hype is much bigger than actual sales). As a proof of point, look at the huge success of Seiko's speedtimer series, solar. Those have sold like hotcakes because they look great and they work great and I'm sure Seiko's profit margin is about 400% on each one.


That's a fair point, although quartz chronographs and quartz 3-hand movements are pretty different. The NH35 is $45 retail. The NE88 is $450 retail. Making an automatic chronograph is _vastly _more expensive compared to quartz vs. making a basic 3-hand automatic vs. quartz. You could buy one of those Speedtimers for the price of the NE88 alone.


----------



## fillerbunny

Davekaye90 said:


> I'm not so sure. Look at all the relative excitement around the recent Citizen "barnacle diver" release. A reasonably affordable, titanium Citizen _automatic _divers watch that actually looks good. If it was just yet another Citizen eco-drive, I don't think anyone would care.
> 
> I think churning out a bunch of new quartz watches just invites enthusiasts to look elsewhere. The King Samurai for example is one of the few Seikos left that still competes very well even against microbrands on value, rather than just design making up for subpar components. Solar quartz version? Meh.


I'm under the impression that Citizen's BN015* divers have been quite successful – they're priced right, though.

To me the new Arnie's Solar movement is a lot more interesting than a 4R35, but then again, my late dad's ana-digi Citizen's movement from the early 80's is more interesting and sophisticated than the Arnie's.


----------



## Mustang1972

fillerbunny said:


> I'd say this change started when mobile phones began having clocks on the screen. I know I stopped wearing a watch the moment I got my Nokia 3210.


Do you really not wear a watch and come on this site ? How do you resist I need some advice and help 🤣


----------



## Mustang1972

tentimestwenty said:


> You can look at the argument the other way too. When people buy a smart watch, a small percentage is disappointed by the battery life or the nagging. If even 1% of those people switch to a Seiko that is probably close to Seiko's total sales now. Those people are not sophisticated enough for an automatic. I think there is a strong case for making ALL the under $1000 Seiko's solar, as Citizen has done, but charge a premium for the case work and perhaps extra features like bluetooth timekeeping or vibration for messages (as Casio does). Citizen has largely dropped the ball on this because of terrible styling, but their tech is ahead of Seiko at almost all price points.The profit margin on these watches would be MUCH higher than putting automatic movements in $300 watches.
> 
> I did a recent survey of all the watch outlets in Tokyo and selection is down 50% in stores. Clearly there is a cannibalization from smart watches and the shift online while good for profits short term is going to kill the experience and sales numbers in the long term.


I really want to like Citizen for QC I much prefer them to Seiko I have had a few in the past and love eco drive. It's true what you say about styling though they just can't do it Seiko are far far better. A lot of watches are so so busy and then see on that isn't and look at dimensions and its huge. A seiko classic styled diver with Citizen quality and eco drive would be great.


----------



## Davekaye90

Mustang1972 said:


> I really want to like Citizen for QC I much prefer them to Seiko I have had a few in the past and love eco drive. It's true what you say about styling though they just can't do it Seiko are far far better. A lot of watches are so so busy and then see on that isn't and look at dimensions and its huge. A seiko classic styled diver with Citizen quality and eco drive would be great.


Citizen definitely needs a lot of help in the design department. The NB1060 shows what they can do when they actually try. $625 from Sakura for one of these. They're very competitive with SARX Presage models, but the issue is they made two, this sorta blue/green one, and the snowflake one. That's it. Contrast that with the number of Sharp Edge variants Seiko has been churning out.


----------



## Plus 9Time

Davekaye90 said:


> Citizen definitely needs a lot of help in the design department. The NB1060 shows what they can do when they actually try. $625 from Sakura for one of these. They're very competitive with SARX Presage models, but the issue is they made two, this sorta blue/green one, and the snowflake one. That's it. Contrast that with the number of Sharp Edge variants Seiko has been churning out.


They also released the NB1062-17W LE with rose gold colored case and green silver leaf dial. I have a feeling there will likely be more models based on these in the future.


----------



## Davekaye90

Plus 9Time said:


> They also released the NB1062-17W LE with rose gold colored case and green silver leaf dial. I have a feeling there will likely be more models based on these in the future.


Yeah, just saw that one. Would also be nice to see more Series 8 models that aren't extremely weird.


----------



## fillerbunny

Mustang1972 said:


> Do you really not wear a watch and come on this site ? How do you resist I need some advice and help 🤣


Yep, I stay only for the warm and fuzzy sense of community and the childlike joy that new and upcoming Seiko watches bring people.


----------



## starwasp

Mustang1972 said:


> Very true thats prob why they have stopped quartz I looked at CW a while ago and hardly any quartz left.
> I'm not keen on bronze I like the look when new but when has platina and green on them I don't think is nice. To non watch people 99% of the population if they saw heavy patina bronze watch would think looks scruffy. Stainless steel is used for a reason.
> Just sad majority of nice watches only have auto as a choice, I'm starting to sway back to quartz.


Just bought a JDM Grand Seiko quartz diver. Absolutely made up with it, and I have watch boxes full of mechanicals, handwiders, automatics and so on. It was on sale in a well known UK second hand retailer, and I watched the price drop and drop before taking the plunge. Not sure I am the crazy one!


----------



## Davekaye90

Technically a new (to me) Seiko, just not one you can actually buy 😁 255 case, 097 dial, 187 bezel insert.


----------



## FBMJ

Seiko’s brother Orient, from Brazil. 
Orient Poseidon GMT


----------



## Buellrider

Davekaye90 said:


> Technically a new (to me) Seiko, just not one you can actually buy 😁 255 case, 097 dial, 187 bezel insert.


Very nice. You have got me wanting to do one like this one. I have had the parts in various shopping carts around the world for a couple of weeks, just haven’t fully committed yet.


----------



## Davekaye90

Buellrider said:


> Very nice. You have got me wanting to do one like this one. I have had the parts in various shopping carts around the world for a couple of weeks, just haven’t fully committed yet.


Yeah very happy with how this one turned out. I've been wanting to do a new black watch since selling my DLC SKSamurai a couple of years ago, and the SPB255 case was the perfect platform....other than the insert. Originally I was just planning to try and remove the orange paint, but when that didn't work, I went with the 187 insert and am glad I did, I think it looks better than the stock one which is kind of a matte brushed gray color. 

You can't buy just the 187 insert, you have to buy the whole bezel assembly. I lucked out and found an eBay auction for one that someone was selling, and so saved a bit of cash there. New they are around $100. Some of the new Sumo dials I also think would look great in the MM200R case.


----------



## Heady Topper

I kept seeing this as the thread preview on my phone. What is this?


----------



## Buellrider

Davekaye90 said:


> Yeah very happy with how this one turned out. I've been wanting to do a new black watch since selling my DLC SKSamurai a couple of years ago, and the SPB255 case was the perfect platform....other than the insert. Originally I was just planning to try and remove the orange paint, but when that didn't work, I went with the 187 insert and am glad I did, I think it looks better than the stock one which is kind of a matte brushed gray color.
> 
> You can't buy just the 187 insert, you have to buy the whole bezel assembly. I lucked out and found an eBay auction for one that someone was selling, and so saved a bit of cash there. New they are around $100. Some of the new Sumo dials I also think would look great in the MM200R case.


Yeah, the only thing with the Sumo dials that I don’t like is no minute track since they use chapter rings. I modded/bead blasted a Sumo years ago and deleted the chapter ring and went rehaut and I wasn’t a fan of it after the honeymoon wore off. I think the SPB185 dial would look great in that case with that bezel insert, but I like monochromatic watches


----------



## fillerbunny

Heady Topper said:


> I kept seeing this as the thread preview on my phone. What is this?


It's a concept watch from a few pages back.


----------



## Davekaye90

Buellrider said:


> Yeah, the only thing with the Sumo dials that I don’t like is no minute track since they use chapter rings. I modded/bead blasted a Sumo years ago and deleted the chapter ring and went rehaut and I wasn’t a fan of it after the honeymoon wore off. I think the SPB185 dial would look great in that case with that bezel insert, but I like monochromatic watches


Yeah, really any of the MM200R dials would look good. SPB185 would be the obvious choice for a pure black one if you don't like the "aged lume" look of the 255 dial. The SPB299 Ice diver one might be a bit strange, I'll probably make a mockup of that now since I've made myself curious about it. Ice Willard though would probably look pretty cool. I've never really been one for white dials, but a white dial in an otherwise completely black case can look kind of cool sometimes. 

I actually like not having a minute track. My 213 > 149 "BlueMAS" mod has a minute track, and I found it to look kind of busy with that and the fully indexed dive bezel. That watch will be back up for sale once the second hand has been fixed, after which point none of my Seikos will have minute tracks. Works for Panerai.


----------



## Davekaye90

Purely for my own amusement.


----------



## fuzzysquid

Fergfour said:


> Best I can do for today, already getting dark outside. The strap is very soft and is pretty edgy in my opinion. I'll have to try it at some point but the bracelet is very nice. Important to note, I have a 7 1/4 inch wrist and I only removed 1 link from the bracelet. I still have a micro adjust if I need more room. If you have a 7 3/4 and up wrist size you might have a problem.
> 
> 
> View attachment 17108176
> View attachment 17108177


That strap is fantastic. I really wish Seiko would sell those traditional fabric straps separately. I would buy a few.


----------



## impalass

The Seichu straps are pricey at $200. each and they look rather thick. Hard pass for me.


----------



## mi6_

FBMJ said:


> Seiko’s brother Orient, from Brazil.
> Orient Poseidon GMT


Post this on the Orient forum please…. Can we please stick to NEW & UPCOMING SEIKOS?


----------



## schumway

impalass said:


> The Seichu straps are pricey at $200. each and they look rather thick. Hard pass for me.


I definitely won't be trying one at that price.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Seichu straps make the watch at least a few mms thicker. I'm planing on buying an spb333, I'll sell my strap if someone wants it.


----------



## Paradroid

Have there been any rumours about revisions to the SBP14x range? I really like what they did with the SBP317 (thinner case and full lume at 3).

Been close to buying a 143 for years and not sure I can hold out much longer!


----------



## Jason Bourne

So what’s the next historical watch to get a modern remake? Any rumors?


----------



## alex.au

Jason Bourne said:


> So what’s the next historical watch to get a modern remake? Any rumors?
































going off their record so far, a pogue reissue would be on the cards. they released silver blue and black in solar this year. hopefully they do it with a mechanical or mechaquartz movement


----------



## Galaga

alex.au said:


> going off their record so far, a pogue reissue would be on the cards. they released silver blue and black in solar this year. hopefully they do it with a mechanical or mechaquartz movement


Pogue is a certainty. I love that colour combination with the gold dial.


----------



## MrDisco99

Jason Bourne said:


> So what’s the next historical watch to get a modern remake? Any rumors?


Is this what Seiko is now? Just another homage brand?



Galaga said:


> Pogue is a certainty. I love that colour combination with the gold dial.


They don't have a current movement to duplicate the old dial design.


----------



## Davekaye90

Paradroid said:


> Have there been any rumours about revisions to the SBP14x range? I really like what they did with the SBP317 (thinner case and full lume at 3).
> 
> Been close to buying a 143 for years and not sure I can hold out much longer!


Just get one. Highly unlikely that they would make any minor changes. They'll keep doing new dials, and maybe a green bezel Zimbe or something, and eventually the 63MAS will get replaced with something else, just like the 6RMAS did before it.


----------



## One-Seventy

Davekaye90 said:


> Just get one. Highly unlikely that they would make any minor changes. They'll keep doing new dials, and maybe a green bezel Zimbe or something, and eventually the 63MAS will get replaced with something else, just like the 6RMAS did before it.


Agreed - these aren't leased Chevys. Wait for a new model-year watch/car/etc to come out with the tow package and sport package, buy that, and that will be replaced itself in only a few years. Maintain a lease-plan mentality and you'll forever be simply acquiring new product, not enjoying wearing and owning a watch, and that would be a shame.


----------



## Saswatch

MrDisco99 said:


> Is this what Seiko is now? Just another homage brand?
> 
> 
> They don't have a current movement to duplicate the old dial design.


The Pogue is highly likely given they already used the 8R84 automatic chronograph movement in the SRQ029.


----------



## charger02

MrDisco99 said:


> Is this what Seiko is now? Just another homage brand?
> 
> 
> They don't have a current movement to duplicate the old dial design.


I don't understand this comment. Are you implying Seiko homages itself? I mean.....I suppose this is one way of looking at it.


----------



## BTNMNKI

charger02 said:


> I don't understand this comment. Are you implying Seiko homages itself? I mean.....I suppose this is one way of looking at it.


The Metallica of watches. Everyone knows them, they keep raking in the cash but people only like the old stuff and that's what they're gonna bring out when they come to your city.


----------



## mconlonx

MrDisco99 said:


> They don't have a current movement to duplicate the old dial design.


As much as I'd rather see a new version of the 6117 GMT movement, I hope they do something -8000ish, or even some kind of -6419 reissue, with the new 4R34 movement. There's historical Alpinist models that would argue for a GMT version with the internal bezel models, too...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Saswatch said:


> The Pogue is highly likely given they already used the 8R84 automatic chronograph movement in the SRQ029.


I can see Seiko give up the day complication in a Pogue reissue but I do not trust Seiko to hide two of the subdials and create new parts to deal with rotating the movement 90-degrees counter-clockwise. With a Seiko 8R chronograph movement, the best I can hope for would be a "modern reinterpretation" of the Pogue to hide their unwillingness to introduce a new caliber based on chronograph module on the 8R family. Now that I've said that, I think it would be more likely Seiko releases a piss-yellow goldenrod dial chronograph with 3 subdials and insist on it being a retro homage of the Pogue in their sales and marketing materials.

For a proper Pogue reissue, would it be easier to move the pushers and hide any unnecessary bits with a quartz or solar quartz movement? That day complication still doesn't look likely to me. Or maybe I am just an old jaded Seiko collector. (Probably, if not more, likely.)


----------



## Saswatch

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I can see Seiko give up the day complication in a Pogue reissue but I do not trust Seiko to hide two of the subdials and create new parts to deal with rotating the movement 90-degrees counter-clockwise. With a Seiko 8R chronograph movement, the best I can hope for would be a "modern reinterpretation" of the Pogue to hide their unwillingness to introduce a new caliber based on chronograph module on the 8R family. Now that I've said that, I think it would be more likely Seiko releases a piss-yellow goldenrod dial chronograph with 3 subdials and insist on it being a retro homage of the Pogue in their sales and marketing materials.
> 
> For a proper Pogue reissue, would it be easier to move the pushers and hide any unnecessary bits with a quartz or solar quartz movement? That day complication still doesn't look likely to me. Or maybe I am just an old jaded Seiko collector. (Probably, if not more, likely.)


I wasn’t clear enough. The SRQ029 and it’s vintage counterpart - pictures from Google:








As you can see, it’s not a 1:1 reissue but rather a “commemoration” according to their website.


----------



## fillerbunny

Saswatch said:


> I wasn’t clear enough. The SRQ029 and it’s vintage counterpart - pictures from Google:
> View attachment 17125758
> 
> As you can see, it’s not a 1:1 reissue but rather a “commemoration” according to their website.


There is little resemblance between these two. Seiko will not make a single-subdial movement, nor will they hide any features of their existing ones.

I believe the best we can expect from Seiko is one of their two new Solar chronos in Pogue colours. The best we can expect generally is the Detroit Mint version with the VK61.


----------



## One-Seventy

mconlonx said:


> As much as I'd rather see a new version of the 6117 GMT movement, I hope they do something -8000ish, or even some kind of -6419 reissue, with the new 4R34 movement. There's historical Alpinist models that would argue for a GMT version with the internal bezel models, too...


That would make an nice travel watch, and incorporating design cues from the 6117 Navigator, potentially very elegant indeed. If it wasn't for the insane pricing and (where I reside) lack of servicing options I'd have bought an original one. Years ago I bought a Bell-Matic which needed a service and I had to send it to a guy in the Netherlands. No way would I take on anything like that now.


----------



## Saswatch

fillerbunny said:


> There is little resemblance between these two. Seiko will not make a single-subdial movement, nor will they hide any features of their existing ones.
> 
> I believe the best we can expect from Seiko is one of their two new Solar chronos in Pogue colours. The best we can expect generally is the Detroit Mint version with the VK61.


Again, it’s not a 1:1 copy. You can also read it up on the official site and argue with them:








Seiko Chronograph Historical Collection


Celebrated in two new automatic chronographs that commemorate two landmark watches, from 1964 and 1969, for Prospex and Presage.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## Paradroid

One-Seventy said:


> Agreed - these aren't leased Chevys. Wait for a new model-year watch/car/etc to come out with the tow package and sport package, buy that, and that will be replaced itself in only a few years. Maintain a lease-plan mentality and you'll forever be simply acquiring new product, not enjoying wearing and owning a watch, and that would be a shame.


It's not a lease plan mentality, I'm not after always having the latest hot model. It would be a long term own. What I was getting at is the "MK2 dial" on the SBP14x wasn't very popular with some (myself included). Then with the SBP317 they came up with a new layout that looks great, so would they circle back and do the SBP14x as well.

If I do buy the current model it will be a used example with the MK1 dial


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Saswatch said:


> Again, it’s not a 1:1 copy. You can also read it up on the official site and argue with them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Chronograph Historical Collection
> 
> 
> Celebrated in two new automatic chronographs that commemorate two landmark watches, from 1964 and 1969, for Prospex and Presage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com





Mr. James Duffy said:


> I think it would be more likely Seiko releases goldenrod dial chronograph with 3 subdials and insist on it being a retro homage of the Pogue in their sales and marketing materials.


So we agree. Cool.


----------



## fillerbunny

Saswatch said:


> Again, it’s not a 1:1 copy. You can also read it up on the official site and argue with them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Chronograph Historical Collection
> 
> 
> Celebrated in two new automatic chronographs that commemorate two landmark watches, from 1964 and 1969, for Prospex and Presage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com


I realise that, I just sort of exclaimed how different the watches are. The diver homages are so much closer to the originals than the chronos, they must be designed by totally different departments with different philosophies.


----------



## 1Wolf1

Galaga said:


> Pogue is a certainty. I love that colour combination with the gold dial.


Thank you Sir, may I have another.


----------



## Davekaye90

Paradroid said:


> It's not a lease plan mentality, I'm not after always having the latest hot model. It would be a long term own. What I was getting at is the "MK2 dial" on the SBP14x wasn't very popular with some (myself included). Then with the SBP317 they came up with a new layout that looks great, so would they circle back and do the SBP14x as well.
> 
> If I do buy the current model it will be a used example with the MK1 dial


I don't see it happening. They had to do the V2 dial update, same with the Willard, for new models to maintain ISO compliance. Going to a skinny (insert name here) style date on the 63MAS would be purely an aesthetic change, there's no need for them to do it. That means changing the stamps again, and changing to a 6 o'clock date disc to possibly placate a tiny percentage of people who hate the 3 o'clock compliance blob (and I'm one of those people). 

Just get the 2020 original model, they're under $800 now on the second hand market.


----------



## One-Seventy

That's just what I was going to suggest - just get a little-used or never-worn "MK 1", there will plenty to choose from. I don't know if a round date window would work stylistically with the angular case of the 1965 re-interpretations, as it does with the ovoid case of the 31x.


----------



## percysmith

percysmith said:


> I echo your thoughts and appreciate Christopher Ward's quality too (I had a Trident C65 GMT) but not very inspired by their design (my wife has the Trident now).
> 
> I have not bought a Christopher Ward since. I came close with the C63 and the Atoll but didn't pull the trigger on either. Meanwhile I've accumulated a SARB033, a Sharp Edge GMT, a vanilla 5KX and the GMT, four Seiko 5s plus one for the wife (all had/having their 7S26s ripped out and replaced by NH36s) and now two 8T67 chronographs (looking at a Flightmaster, trying to close on an ANA one).





percysmith said:


> I got my Flightmaster
> But I realised by getting a ANA Flightmaster I got a 7T92 movement rather than the 7T62 on the standard [Urban Gentry] Flightmaster.
> 
> I actually plan to roll with my mistake.
> I gain on getting a 12 hour counter (not present in standard Flightmaster) (and I have tendency to time intervals > 60 minutes)
> I lose the alarm/second time zone, but then I don't have to use the bezel for the 12-hour counter, so I can use that to track a second timezone:
> 
> View attachment 17127109
> 
> 
> View attachment 17127107
> 
> 
> View attachment 17127108


----------



## MrDisco99

Saswatch said:


> I wasn’t clear enough. The SRQ029 and it’s vintage counterpart - pictures from Google:
> View attachment 17125758
> 
> As you can see, it’s not a 1:1 reissue but rather a “commemoration” according to their website.


OK yeah I could see them doing something like this with a gold dial and Pepsi bezel... but that's as close as we'll likely get to a "Pogue reissue."


----------



## Paradroid

Davekaye90 said:


> I don't see it happening. They had to do the V2 dial update, same with the Willard, for new models to maintain ISO compliance. Going to a skinny (insert name here) style date on the 63MAS would be purely an aesthetic change, there's no need for them to do it. That means changing the stamps again, and changing to a 6 o'clock date disc to possibly placate a tiny percentage of people who hate the 3 o'clock compliance blob (and I'm one of those people).
> 
> Just get the 2020 original model, they're under $800 now on the second hand market.


Yes I think I will. Am currently on the lookout for a used 143. Unfortunately eBay UK is empty at the moment but it'll pick up, there usually a handful for sale.

It's a fair point about a round date window not really working on the 62mas design.


----------



## Galaga

Good review of all 2022 releases:



All 2022 Seiko Announcements


----------



## MojoS

Galaga said:


> Good review of all 2022 releases:
> 
> 
> 
> All 2022 Seiko Announcements


thank you for linking this! Some awesome watches that I had missed.

Really surprised by an Astron, which is a first - the titanium SBXY031 looks great, as well as the upcoming SRPJ5 - though I’ve no idea how readily available either will be to import to the UK.

cheers!


----------



## Galaga

Shame about the misaligned chapter ring but otherwise a good looking turtle:


----------



## 6L35

Galaga said:


> Shame about the misaligned chapter ring but otherwise a good looking turtle:


I think these old models with chapter ring will never get a fix. Same for Samurai, etc.

Maybe in the next iteration.


----------



## rubendefelippe

6L35 said:


> I think these old models with chapter ring will never get a fix. Same for Samurai, etc.
> 
> Maybe in the next iteration.


Either I am very lucky or you are not, because all my Seiko are aligned; 
Greetings!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe

Another Seiko Sea Urchin from 11 years old,aligned;
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1

The alignment issues on Turtles, Samurai, and Seiko 5 models don't bother me as much as they do on the $1500 Shogun I posted last week. Again, at what price point should we expect consistent QC?

Is it $2000?


----------



## MtnClymbr

Galaga said:


> Shame about the misaligned chapter ring but otherwise a good looking turtle:


Great looking watch. Can the chapter ring be fixed at some point in the watches life?


----------



## rubendefelippe

Tanker G1 said:


> The alignment issues on Turtles, Samurai, and Seiko 5 models don't bother me as much as they do on the $1500 Shogun I posted last week. Again, at what price point should we expect consistent QC?
> 
> Is it $2000?


Look at "glamorous" brands, like Tudor for example, and you will see imperfect alignments, and watches 10 times more expensive than the Japanese brand.
Regards!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90

rubendefelippe said:


> Either I am very lucky or you are not, because all my Seiko are aligned;
> Greetings!
> View attachment 17133285
> View attachment 17133286
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Um...unless that's parallax error, your chapter ring looks way off


----------



## Tanker G1

rubendefelippe said:


> Look at "glamorous" brands, like Tudor for example, and you will see imperfect alignments, and watches 10 times more expensive than the Japanese brand.


No meaningful production is going to be error free and this isn't a Swiss vs Japanese comparison. GS has errors. Spitballing it, maybe 1 in 500 GS watches has a defect. At that price point, errors are rare, and they should be. My question is at what price point with regular Seiko models should we expect what seems like 1 in 5 to get to 1 in 20 or even 1 in 100?

I don't know the real numbers, and I doubt even Seiko does, but poor QC in Prospex watches is frequent enough that it's what they're now known for. The "that's how you know it's a real Seiko" jokes are cute and all, but there should be disappointment among enthusiasts that it's gotten that far.


----------



## rubendefelippe

Davekaye90 said:


> Um...unless that's parallax error, your chapter ring looks way off


It's perfect!; Well, it's your bad opinion;
Regards!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Galaga said:


> Shame about the misaligned chapter ring but otherwise a good looking turtle:


At this point it has become a feature that should be listed on the spec sheet.


----------



## jswing

double post


----------



## jswing

rubendefelippe said:


> It's perfect!; Well, it's your bad opinion;
> Regards!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Most of my Seikos look aligned to me. I sold one that I thought had perfect alignment once, only to get a pic from the buyer of the dial covered with protractor lines as proof that the $200 watch was not perfectly aligned.


----------



## One-Seventy

jswing said:


> Most of my Seikos look aligned to me. I sold one that I thought had perfect alignment once, only to get a pic from the buyer of the dial covered with protractor lines as proof that the $200 watch was not perfectly aligned.


One reason not to have too much to do with watch "enthusiasts" (sic). Not knowing where to stop is no longer a risk but becoming a characteristic.


----------



## valuewatchguy

jswing said:


> Most of my Seikos look aligned to me. I sold one that I thought had perfect alignment once, only to get a pic from the buyer of the dial covered with protractor lines as proof that the $200 watch was not perfectly aligned.


that is really not surprising considering my own experience with buyers of Watches under $400


----------



## Tanker G1

One-Seventy said:


> One reason not to have too much to do with watch "enthusiasts" (sic). Not knowing where to stop is no longer a risk but becoming a characteristic.


It's [sic] there champ. But not really.


----------



## miggy8822

Tanker G1 said:


> No meaningful production is going to be error free and this isn't a Swiss vs Japanese comparison. GS has errors. Spitballing it, maybe 1 in 500 GS watches has a defect. At that price point, errors are rare, and they should be. My question is at what price point with regular Seiko models should we expect what seems like 1 in 5 to get to 1 in 20 or even 1 in 100?
> 
> I don't know the real numbers, and I doubt even Seiko does, but poor QC in Prospex watches is frequent enough that it's what they're now known for. The "that's how you know it's a real Seiko" jokes are cute and all, but there should be disappointment among enthusiasts that it's gotten that far.


i have REGULARLY SEEN gs models also with some SLIGHTLY misaligned chapter rings. But as mentioned at that price point i will be scrutinizing

but gs is still my favourite brand.


----------



## One-Seventy

Tanker G1 said:


> It's [sic] there champ. But not really.


I know; it's there 100% of the time. And again, not knowing where to draw the line, etc. Well apart from in PowerPoint!


----------



## Saswatch

Alignment spot on with my Seikos.


----------



## Dr. Who84

Tanker G1 said:


> I know, and with that being the primary characteristic that would grab my attention, it's unlikely I buy another mid-range Prospex.
> 
> I'd imagine they wanted the watch to wear smaller than its dimensions, which it does. I personally love the way it wears, like a thinner MM300 with higher quality materials and finishing.
> 
> The EBS case and crown replacement system on the SLA055 & 057 are great. I'll be surprised if they did all that for just two LE models. On the other hand, I can see Seiko not liking the sales and pointing the blame to anything and everything but the fact they priced it too high. IDK if I'll be around in 30 years, but I'm pretty confident my SLA055 will be.
> View attachment 17085166


Wow!

I commend (& envy) you for having these two. Gorgeous!

For me though, these "SLAxxx" are at a price point that omits the brand from my consideration. For this money (which I don't have to spend - on [more] watches), 
I'd be looking at Tag's or Tudors.

My attraction to Seiko is "Bang for the Buck" - Quality & Variety... at an accessible price. 

And, IMO the only thing going on in that playground are the "6-R/Lxxx" series.

Just my $0.02!


----------



## Dr. Who84

schumway said:


> What did you think of this one? Is it a niche anniversary piece or more broadly appealing? Thanks!


For me - Ugly.

It looks like a (retro - almost cartoonish) Japanese interpretation of a (very old) monopusher stop watch 
or trainmaster pocketwatch.


----------



## Dr. Who84

valuewatchguy said:


> possible to order to the USA?


Take a look at, CityChain. 

Excellent Seiko Authorized store out of Hong Kong ("Thong Sia" - L.E.'s)

Very little communication but the transaction process is very smooth and transparent.

I just made a purchase from them over the Holidays. Excellent Pricing, lots of discounts 
offered and Free Shipping worldwide!


----------



## Dr. Who84

Buellrider said:


> Save The Ocean Limited Edition SPB333. Not sure if it’s been posted before or not.
> 
> What a stunner. MonoChrome Review
> 
> View attachment 17094635
> View attachment 17094636
> View attachment 17094637


Beautiful looking watch! 

Specially that last shot on the "Seichu" textile strap.


----------



## Dr. Who84

Bostok said:


> Hmmm… 😂
> I quite like the bezel, though
> View attachment 17094943
> View attachment 17094944
> View attachment 17094945


Yes! Very unique.


----------



## Dr. Who84

Pongster said:


> Agreed
> View attachment 17098846


Nice!

Credors & Spring Drives are excellent watches - had both! 

But they are just too thick for the money being asked!


----------



## Dr. Who84

mi6_ said:


>


Uugh! Hand model desperately needed!


----------



## Dr. Who84

One-Seventy said:


> The dial of the silver Tissot PRX is affected by something similar. In videos and in some pictures, it often looks grey and lifeless. But in the flesh, which seems to have become an outdated method of assessing worth , it has a lovely texture that not all media shows properly.
> 
> View attachment 17103152
> 
> View attachment 17103153


Yeah! but that '70's integrated case design is arguably iffy... ??


----------



## Dr. Who84

Fergfour said:


> Plenty of other brands out there to choose from that's for sure. Considering your stance, it seems a waste of time for you to hang out in the "New and upcoming Seiko watches" (and the "Seiko Solar") thread though...


"To each, his own" ... 🤷‍♂️ ?!?


----------



## Dr. Who84

Tanker G1 said:


> I guess I'd argue at this point in time there are more idiots in the 'buy Seiko' camp than in the 'wish Seiko would do better' camp. I have no problem paying $1200 for a Seiko if it's a $1200 product. Right now, their $1200 watches are $700 products, so as you say, the money goes elsewhere.


 Never pay Full Price!


----------



## Dr. Who84

fillerbunny said:


> I'd say this change started when mobile phones began having clocks on the screen. I know I stopped wearing a watch the moment I got my Nokia 3210.


So truly, What R U doing here...??

I like wearing my watches.


----------



## Dr. Who84

fillerbunny said:


> I'm under the impression that Citizen's BN015* divers have been quite successful – they're priced right, though.
> 
> To me the new Arnie's Solar movement is a lot more interesting than a 4R35, but then again, my late dad's ana-digi Citizen's movement from the early 80's is more interesting and sophisticated than the Arnie's.


Obviously, you haven't check out the v.3.0 (Solar) Arnies.


----------



## Dr. Who84

Davekaye90 said:


> Technically a new (to me) Seiko, just not one you can actually buy 😁 255 case, 097 dial, 187 bezel insert.


Very Nice!


----------



## MKN

Dr. Who84 said:


> Very Nice!


It’s probably easier if you just write what you want to sell? The speed posting is annoying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Who84

MKN said:


> It’s probably easier if you just write what you want to sell? The speed posting is annoying
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow...

Some of you are such N**i's...?!?

I don't even now what speed positing is.

I just got back from vacation and I am just catching up on all the different topics/previous posts I've just read.

No "speed" involved here. Was up at 4:00am!

Is this (Not!) even a "sales" thread...??

Happy New Year!


----------



## valuewatchguy

Dr. Who84 said:


> Wow...
> 
> Some of you are such N**i's...?!?
> 
> I don't even now what speed positing is.
> 
> I just got back from vacation and I am just catching up on all the different topics/previous posts I've just read.
> 
> No "speed" involved here. Was up at 4:00am!
> 
> Is this (Not!) even a "sales" thread...??
> 
> Happy New Year!



I think its because you have less than 100 posts and the 100 post cutoff is when the site will let you post a watch for sale. Many people who only want to use WUS For selling puposes will try to quickly post short replies or unnecessary comments to threads to quickly get their post count up to 100. Hence the term Speed Posting.

I don't think that is your intent. 

Happy New year and thanks for the link to source that Seiko 5 Ships edition. I didnt pursue it becuase my attention was drawn elsewhere in the last few weeks but i appreciate the reference for future use anyway.


----------



## kyle1234c

Dr. Who84 said:


> Wow!
> 
> I commend (& envy) you for having these two. Gorgeous!
> 
> For me though, these "SLAxxx" are at a price point that omits the brand from my consideration. For this money (which I don't have to spend - on [more] watches),
> I'd be looking at Tag's or Tudors.
> 
> My attraction to Seiko is "Bang for the Buck" - Quality & Variety... at an accessible price.
> 
> And, IMO the only thing going on in that playground are the "6-R/Lxxx" series.
> 
> Just my $0.02!


Completely fair enough but have you seen these SLA models? They literally blow Tudor and tag away. It's not even close.


----------



## One-Seventy

Dr. Who84 said:


> Yeah! but that '70's integrated case design is arguably iffy... ??


Oh, it's right out of the decade of flares, 3-day weeks and bin collection strikes, there's no doubt. But as a little slice of 1978, which - depending on where you lived then - might be worth remembering, it's perfect!


----------



## rubendefelippe

The Canary;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90

Saswatch said:


> Alignment spot on with my Seikos.
> View attachment 17134738
> 
> View attachment 17134737


A genuinely aligned Monster. So unicorns _are_ real.


----------



## Davekaye90

Dr. Who84 said:


> Wow!
> 
> I commend (& envy) you for having these two. Gorgeous!
> 
> For me though, these "SLAxxx" are at a price point that omits the brand from my consideration. For this money (which I don't have to spend - on [more] watches),
> I'd be looking at Tag's or Tudors.
> 
> My attraction to Seiko is "Bang for the Buck" - Quality & Variety... at an accessible price.
> 
> And, IMO the only thing going on in that playground are the "6-R/Lxxx" series.
> 
> Just my $0.02!


FWIW, I don't find the AquaRacer to be all that impressive for what it costs. It at least has a polished bevel running along the side now so it's not a _completely _flat, brushed slab, but the case still has nowhere near the character of the MM style cases. The dial on this version is one of the better of the many, _many _variations of AR dials, but $3400 for a Sellita SW200? Really? Admittedly Breitling added another $1,000 on top of that for their Sellita, but at least it's COSC, I guess.

Tudor's in-house MT movements are better than the 8L, for sure. In the BB 58 you're getting the MT5402, which is COSC, has 70 hours of PR, and a silicon hairspring. But the BB 58 is _so boring. _A few weeks ago I was at an AD that carried Tudor and GS, along with Tag and Rolex. I didn't even bother to look at any of the Tags, and of course they had no Rolexes to sell. I tried on the BB58, the BB Chrono, and the BB Pro GMT. They are just not interesting. They're nice watches if you're into that sort of matte, tool watch look I guess, but I'm not.

The SLA MM200s are not boring watches. I don't like the way they are proportioned, and particularly on the SLA055 I think they went way too heavy on the fauxtina. The markers have an almost margarine yellow look to them which I don't think blends with the icy cool colors of the rest of the watch well at all. I would've used the slightly off-white color that most Prospex watches have, made the bezel insert a lot smaller, and the dial a lot bigger.


----------



## MKN

Dr. Who84 said:


> Wow...
> 
> Some of you are such N**i's...?!?
> 
> I don't even now what speed positing is.
> 
> I just got back from vacation and I am just catching up on all the different topics/previous posts I've just read.
> 
> No "speed" involved here. Was up at 4:00am!
> 
> Is this (Not!) even a "sales" thread...??
> 
> Happy New Year!


I’m not sure what it is you are calling me, but a compliment I’m sure. 
Even if you aren’t racing towards the sales forum with short rapid answers it’s still bad form to spam threads and something you might think about. 

Happy new years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

MKN said:


> I’m not sure what it is you are calling me, but a compliment I’m sure.
> Even if you aren’t racing towards the sales forum with short rapid answers it’s still bad form to spam threads and something you might think about.


I believe it was reference to the National Socialist Party of Germany established in 1933. I see a lot of speed-posting here so I just assume not everyone has strong enough multi-quote kung-fu to keep up with us.


----------



## MeapSecurity

Gee whizz! These sure are some great posts about new and upcoming seikos!


----------



## Dr. Who84

MKN said:


> I’m not sure what it is you are calling me, but a compliment I’m sure.
> Even if you aren’t racing towards the sales forum with short rapid answers it’s still bad form to spam threads and something you might think about.
> 
> Happy new years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"... bad form...", "...spam..." & "... might think about..." ?!?


----------



## Saswatch

Davekaye90 said:


> A genuinely aligned Monster. So unicorns _are_ real.


I think I’ve only seen one Monster with bad alignment here in WUS.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

MeapSecurity said:


> Gee whizz! These sure are some great posts about new and upcoming seikos!


"Help us, Seiko (and Seiko plants, and that one Italian forum), you're our only hope."


----------



## fillerbunny

Saswatch said:


> I think I’ve only seen one Monster with bad alignment here in WUS.


Both I briefly had were fine, but I've seen enough terrible ones to know I got lucky.


----------



## Brummie

This beauty arrived Thursday.👍😃


----------



## Dr. Who84

Brummie said:


> This beauty arrived Thursday.👍😃
> 
> View attachment 17140658
> 
> View attachment 17140659
> 
> View attachment 17140657



Congratulations!

That last shot is definitely the money shot!!

🤙

CheerS!


----------



## Brummie

Dr. Who84 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> That last shot is definitely the money shot!!
> 
> 🤙
> 
> CheerS!


Thank you, it's very hard to photograph I took over 40 shots and still unable to capture how nice that dial is.👍😃


----------



## rubendefelippe

Brummie said:


> This beauty arrived Thursday.
> 
> View attachment 17140658
> 
> View attachment 17140659
> 
> View attachment 17140657


Congratulations mate!;beautiful Seiko with its snow textured dial;
Enjoy it with Cheers and we will see you here often;
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie

rubendefelippe said:


> Congratulations mate!;beautiful Seiko with its snow textured dial;
> Enjoy it with Cheers and we will see you here often;
> Greetings!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thanks Ruben, really appreciated.👍😃😉


----------



## Tanker G1

Davekaye90 said:


> The SLA MM200s are not boring watches. I don't like the way they are proportioned, and particularly on the SLA055 I think they went way too heavy on the fauxtina. The markers have an almost margarine yellow look to them which I don't think blends with the icy cool colors of the rest of the watch well at all. I would've used the slightly off-white color that most Prospex watches have, made the bezel insert a lot smaller, and the dial a lot bigger.


I don't like the color of the lume in that pic either, but it's not representative. Yes, it's off white, but it's the same lume as MM300s and previous gen SPB/SBDC dive watches. You know, the deep-filled legendary lume Seiko was known for before they switched to whatever they're using now on mid-range Prospex. It's not nearly as good, but at least you get to pay more for it. 

IDK why it looks different in the SLA pic, but these 3 watches have the same color lume. I have at least one version of each.

























It's also the same lume as SNR divers. The off-white color blends better on the green.









I'd maybe sacrifice some lume performance for whiter markers on the SLA. That would admittedly match better, but that's just giving Seiko the green light to really cheapen things up on $3,000+ watches.


----------



## Davekaye90

Tanker G1 said:


> I don't like the color of the lume in that pic either, but it's not representative. Yes, it's off white, but it's the same lume as MM300s and previous gen SPB/SBDC dive watches. You know, the deep-filled legendary lume Seiko was known for before they switched to whatever they're using now on mid-range Prospex. It's not nearly as good, but at least you get to pay more for it.
> 
> IDK why it looks different in the SLA pic, but these 3 watches have the same color lume. I have at least one version of each.
> View attachment 17140867
> 
> View attachment 17140869
> 
> View attachment 17140870
> 
> 
> It's also the same lume as SNR divers. The off-white color blends better on the green.
> View attachment 17140898
> 
> 
> I'd maybe sacrifice some lume performance for whiter markers on the SLA. That would admittedly match better, but that's just giving Seiko the green light to really cheapen things up on $3,000+ watches.


There's a difference though between formula and application. The old 6RMAS and MM200 have more C3 style greenish lume, yes, but it's also deep filled. The new 6R35 divers, none of those are deep filled, they're all painted on top like a Turtle or Samurai. 

Seiko has Lumibrite similar to C1 and BGW9 that looks very crisp white during the day, and they could've used that on the SLA055 which I think would've looked much better. Use enough of it, and do it properly as opposed to thin blobs on top, and it can still be _very _bright. The Aquis uses BGW9, and it has some of the best lume in the business (it took down a Submariner in a JOMW lume wars) because Oris doesn't mess around, and they don't cheap out on their pro divers. The D65 lume isn't nearly as good, but those aren't intended to be pro divers.


----------



## Tanker G1

Davekaye90 said:


> Seiko has Lumibrite similar to C1 and BGW9 that looks very crisp white during the day...


Which model sports this?

Agreed on the Aquis. Referencing it in here usually starts fights but it's my favorite watch. The Aquis punches up IMO and on rubber it's as comfortable as it gets. That said, I hit the 8L jackpot on my 055 at +2 and the case is a few floors up from the Aquis.


----------



## Davekaye90

Tanker G1 said:


> Which model sports this?
> 
> Agreed on the Aquis. Referencing it in here usually starts fights but it's my favorite watch. The Aquis punches up IMO and on rubber it's as comfortable as it gets. That said, I hit the 8L jackpot on my 055 at +2 and the case is a few floors up from the Aquis.


The SARB059 variants and the various Transocean models have lume that is pure white. I don't know what others might use it, but those are the ones I have personal experience with. I've used OEM Transocean hands with AM BGW9 dials, and it's a perfect match.


----------



## fillerbunny

The STO Monster has very white lume as well. They probably went with that to suit the Antarctic theme, but unfortunately the weak green glow doesn't quite fit the watch.


----------



## Tanker G1

Davekaye90 said:


> The SARB059 variants and the various Transocean models have lume that is pure white. I don't know what others might use it, but those are the ones I have personal experience with. I've used OEM Transocean hands with AM BGW9 dials, and it's a perfect match.


I don't have the SARB but do have a couple Transoceans. I had a feeling you might reference them as they're the only Prospex I have with white lume. It performs terribly, easily the worst on any Seiko I have. Only my Zodiac SSW is worse among dive watches. If Seiko put TO lume on the SLA055, it certainly would've looked great during the day, but poor lume on a $3k+ SLA would've murdered it. I'm not really a lume junkie, more a get-what-you-pay-for kind of guy. In that respect, $3k+ Prospex watches should have their best lume. I feel they do, even though Seiko's formula for their best is off-white. Maybe they should use whatever Oris is using.


----------



## Tanker G1

fillerbunny said:


> The STO Monster has very white lume as well. They probably went with that to suit the Antarctic theme, but unfortunately the weak green glow doesn't quite fit the watch.


I like that Monster. Yeah, they should've gone with lume that glows blue, esp with the benefit of hindsight after getting it wrong on the third gen SBDC073 Frost Monster. Curious on yours if the lume on the hands is better than the markers?


----------



## fillerbunny

Tanker G1 said:


> I like that Monster. Yeah, they should've gone with lume that glows blue, esp with the benefit of hindsight after getting it wrong on the third gen SBDC073 Frost Monster. Curious on yours if the lume on the hands is better than the markers?


The watch made only a brief appearance in my collection and all I remember of the lume is that it was green, wasn't very bright initially and didn't last through the night. I was disappointed because the first 4th gen Monsters, SRPD25-29 had blue lume, but I guess that came with the nicotine-stained daylight look.


----------



## Davekaye90

Tanker G1 said:


> I don't have the SARB but do have a couple Transoceans. I had a feeling you might reference them as they're the only Prospex I have with white lume. It performs terribly, easily the worst on any Seiko I have. Only my Zodiac SSW is worse among dive watches. If Seiko put TO lume on the SLA055, it certainly would've looked great during the day, but poor lume on a $3k+ SLA would've murdered it. I'm not really a lume junkie, more a get-what-you-pay-for kind of guy. In that respect, $3k+ Prospex watches should have their best lume. I feel they do, even though Seiko's formula for their best is off-white. Maybe they should use whatever Oris is using.
> View attachment 17141449


Gotcha. I've only had the TO hands, not the dial, so I can't comment on that. Clearly it's not deep filled though, so it could suffer from just the same issue that all of the 6R35 divers have, an extremely thin layer of lume that has poor brightness and doesn't last all that long. My SARB059 mod is long gone, so I can't compare it to anything I have now. I don't remember it being particularly weak, though.


----------



## CCHereticA7X

Has anyone got their hands on the new snj039 arnie? I know it was posted in here before but I can’t find any videos on YouTube of it in real life. Curious to see what it looks like in person.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

CCHereticA7X said:


> Has anyone got their hands on the new snj039 arnie? I know it was posted in here before but I can’t find any videos on YouTube of it in real life. Curious to see what it looks like in person.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've noticed Chrono24 sellers do a good job of some real world shots. These are ones I'm sure you have seen before but what part of it are you trying to double check.?


----------



## CCHereticA7X

valuewatchguy said:


> I've noticed Chrono24 sellers do a good job of some real world shots. These are ones I'm sure you have seen before but what part of it are you trying to double check.?
> 
> View attachment 17142108
> 
> 
> View attachment 17142105


I was just was wanting to see it in video form I guess and I can’t tell if the hour and second hand is brushed silver or gray


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch

CCHereticA7X said:


> I was just was wanting to see it in video form I guess and I can’t tell if the hour and second hand is brushed silver or gray
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m going to say it’s polished going by how it looks black in some pictures.


----------



## Bostok

Brummie said:


> This beauty arrived Thursday.👍😃
> 
> View attachment 17140658
> 
> View attachment 17140659
> 
> View attachment 17140657


I’m sure it looks nice in real life, but especially in the last picture, the dial makes me think of wall plaster and I’m not even in constructions, sorry


----------



## CCHereticA7X

Bostok said:


> I’m sure it looks nice in real life, but especially in the last picture, the dial makes me think of wall plaster and I’m not even in constructions, sorry


I’m just interested in it because of the green minute hand. It’s hard to find stock watches with green hands or at least I haven’t seen many. Seiko needs to do more black and green combinations. Though it might just be me since I love that combination. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Who84

valuewatchguy said:


> I've noticed Chrono24 sellers do a good job of some real world shots. These are ones I'm sure you have seen before but what part of it are you trying to double check.?
> 
> View attachment 17142108
> 
> 
> View attachment 17142105


I love Arnies but, I really don't like this "Benetton" like colorway... Uugh!

I just got the SNJ035 coming in. It's currently being (lightly) modded by Harold!


----------



## Fergfour

duplicate post


----------



## Fergfour

Brummie said:


> This beauty arrived Thursday.👍😃
> 
> View attachment 17140657


Congrats, looks great in person doesn't it? I'm glad someone else here finally got one because I felt my previous pics weren't great representations of it. Even this one from today doesn't capture the full effect. It has a metallic silver sunburst effect on top of the "glacier" texture.


----------



## jmnav

RecaanHarb said:


> Am i the only one that doesn't like the prospex logo? I feel like either a lot of people love it or hate it. Is anybody indifferent?


Me.

Again, a difference between photo and flesh. I used to say Prospex logo was a failure and I still prefer, say, first gen. Sumo cursive "Automatic" to current prospex. But the fact is it becomes barely noticeable and fairly integrated on the flesh.

Much worse the use of flat markers with a blob of lume on top, for instance.


----------



## aks12r

[/QUOTE]


Mr. James Duffy said:


> I believe it was reference to the National Socialist Party of Germany established in 1933. I see a lot of speed-posting here so I just assume not everyone has strong enough multi-quote kung-fu to keep up with us.


Lol thanks for explaining i literally spent 5 minutes trying to work it out and still didn't get it until i read further down🤦‍♂️


----------



## FBMJ




----------



## BTNMNKI

FBMJ said:


>


Huh... It's like the inversion of the DressKX. Dress guts in a diver case.


----------



## Shoota70

The lume on my SNJ033 full metal Arnie is by far the weakest lume on any Seiko I have ever seen.


----------



## MtnClymbr

BTNMNKI said:


> Huh... It's like the inversion of the DressKX. Dress guts in a diver case.


Yea this one doesn’t really look too interesting to me


----------



## Dr. Who84

FBMJ said:


>


Hmm...

Ok., Interesting!

Somewhat of a mash up with a retro - "Basic Watch" vibe.


----------



## Saswatch

FBMJ said:


>


Looks like an Orient Ray2/Mako2 case and bezel. The crown guards are sized more appropriately to the crown here than on the Orient.


----------



## Dr. Who84

Recent arrival... 🥳

Love the Box:
















Seiko Prospex "Sumo" PADI - SBDC179/SPB325J1:
















Looks ("Hexad" or NATO) ...
















I think I'm feeling the NATO more... at the moment.


----------



## josayeee

We used to get leaks around this time I guess lately we’ve had to wait until closer to spring. My wish list for the year: Alpinist GMT, Prospex version of the Seiko SUS (at least in Japan), and I’d also like to see the another SLA017 variant (white dial?). 

I could never get into the SPB143 or its variants. I had that and the white dial version and they never clicked with me. Even though this model is popular I hope they refresh the line.


----------



## benoni47

I'm hoping for a <41mm Astron without a complicated dial and coloured (!) bezel.


----------



## FBMJ

I whish they come with the King Mini Turtle


----------



## Dr. Who84

Shoota70 said:


> The lume on my SNJ033 full metal Arnie is by far the weakest lume on any Seiko I have ever seen.


😱

I hope that's not the new norm here because my SNJ is coming soon!


----------



## valuewatchguy

josayeee said:


> We used to get leaks around this time I guess lately we’ve had to wait until closer to spring.


*ALL DATA FROM PLUS 9 TIME* @Plus 9Time 

2019 Seiko Releases - 260
2020 Seiko Releases - 285
2021 Seiko Releases - 408
2022 Seiko Releases - 278

2019 Grand Seiko Releases - 47
2020 Grand Seiko Releases - 61
2021 Grand Seiko Releases - 66
2022 Grand Seiko Releases - 78

A marked decrease in Seiko / Seiko 5 releases in 2022 but back to a recent norm though. A clear focus on GS though and that shouldnt be a surprise give the creation of GS USA and GS Europe. 

I also think since the end of Basel World the release calendar may also be less restrictive.


----------



## Mustang1972

I'm hoping for more models in solar


----------



## Dr. Who84

Mustang1972 said:


> I'm hoping for more models in solar


Have you checked out the "new" (3rd. Gen.) "Arnie's"...??


----------



## Mustang1972

Dr. Who84 said:


> Have you checked out the "new" (3rd. Gen.) "Arnie's"...??


A little large for me and as much as I love them I don't think fit my style  thanks though


----------



## Dr. Who84

Mustang1972 said:


> A little large for me and as much as I love them I don't think fit my style  thanks though


Yeah. They are arguably quite huge!


----------



## Tanker G1

valuewatchguy said:


> 2022 Grand Seiko Releases - 78
> 
> A clear focus on GS though and that shouldnt be a surprise give the creation of GS USA and GS Europe.


Curious how many of those 78 were LE. I don't blame them for playing the LE game as a sales tactic, even falling for one myself, but they're getting a little crazy in that direction.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tanker G1 said:


> Curious how many of those 78 were LE. I don't blame them for playing the LE game as a sales tactic, even falling for one myself, but they're getting a little crazy in that direction.


38 were LE (49%)

agreed this is a little stupid


----------



## coconutpolygon

josayeee said:


> Alpinist GMT


oh my god... I would love this


----------



## Dr. Who84

josayeee said:


> We used to get leaks around this time I guess lately we’ve had to wait until closer to spring. My wish list for the year: Alpinist GMT, Prospex version of the Seiko SUS (at least in Japan), and I’d also like to see the another SLA017 variant (white dial?).
> 
> I could never get into the SPB143 or its variants. I had that and the white dial version and they never clicked with me. Even though this model is popular I hope they refresh the line.


 * SBCJ019 / 021 & 023 (Quartz)


----------



## valuewatchguy

coconutpolygon said:


> oh my god... I would love this


Far too rational for Seiko, I wouldnt hold your breath


----------



## krayzie

l


valuewatchguy said:


> 38 were LE (49%)
> 
> agreed this is a little stupid


They learned it from Swatch literally.

Soon it will be like Nike sneakers where the general release would be more sought after lol!


----------



## Xhantos

I've changed my mind about LEs lately. I still think companies should not break their LE promises (should not issue very similar LEs etc.) but having more and more LEs seems more OK to me.

If non-smart watches are luxury items now, why would anyone want a non-LE non-smart watch? If they were something you would use and consume, a LE would not really makes sense (in a rational way) but for a luxury item, for maybe the only watch from a brand in your less than 10 items collection, why would you go for a non-LE? Also, when LEs become the norm, they won't be over-priced, they would just be more 'unique'. We are all unique, we deserve to have possessions that make us feel more 'unique'


----------



## TheMeasure

Speaking of LEs…

SLA065 limited to 1300 pcs.


----------



## Tokyo321

^^^As predicted by one of the members here. A 62mas reissue with a textured dial.

Also, lume at 3 o'clock, chapter ring, Prospex logo and no more date frame. It also comes in a slightly bigger case.


----------



## john_marston

josayeee said:


> I could never get into the SPB143 or its variants. I had that and the white dial version and they never clicked with me. Even though this model is popular I hope they refresh the line.


Same. It ticks all the boxes for me on paper, and even considered it as my one & done watch. But in-hand it just didn’t click with me.

Would be nice to see a ~$1k version that’s closer to the original 62MAS.


----------



## WYWY

I maxed out on black, blue and white dials so I'll be passing on most new releases until alternative colour options appear.


----------



## fillerbunny

Xhantos said:


> I've changed my mind about LEs lately. I still think companies should not break their LE promises (should not issue very similar LEs etc.) but having more and more LEs seems more OK to me.
> 
> If non-smart watches are luxury items now, why would anyone want a non-LE non-smart watch? If they were something you would use and consume, a LE would not really makes sense (in a rational way) but for a luxury item, for maybe the only watch from a brand in your less than 10 items collection, why would you go for a non-LE? Also, when LEs become the norm, they won't be over-priced, they would just be more 'unique'. We are all unique, we deserve to have possessions that make us feel more 'unique'


I think limited editions are an acceptable and rational way of doing things. Everyone knows that black and blue dials sell, and weird colourways are in danger of becoming shelfwarmers regardless of how much excitement they generate in niche forums. Of course you'd manufacture fewer of those, and marketing them as limited ensures that one ones they make sell.

At least people know that certain colourways are probably made in smaller numbers.

One watch
Three regular colours (blue, black, black & gilt)
Three fun LE colours
50% LEs


----------



## Davekaye90

TheMeasure said:


> Speaking of LEs…
> 
> SLA065 limited to 1300 pcs.


Interesting release. This to me feels like a logical follow up to the SLA055 and 057. If those are luxed up MM200Rs, then this is a luxed up 63MAS. Happily not ruined with a crooked 4:30 date. I didn't see anything about L2L measurements, but since they went up to a 41.3mm case, I'm guessing it's in the 49mm range. That's about where the old 6RMAS was, and this is smaller than that, so it's unlikely the lugs would be longer.

I'm curious to see how well these do. The $3,000 price is certainly more palatable than the launch price for SLA055/57, but I can't say that I feel much of an urge to rush out and get one. At least going by what's available, it seems more in the Uemura or MM300 class in terms of quality level, and I'm not sure that's enough of a boost over where the 63MAS is for a 3X price jump - especially when it has obvious crap blob lume. Come on Seiko, the 6RMAS had better markers than this does.


----------



## Davekaye90

john_marston said:


> Same. It ticks all the boxes for me on paper, and even considered it as my one & done watch. But in-hand it just didn’t click with me.
> 
> Would be nice to see a ~$1k version that’s closer to the original 62MAS.


I have a 63MAS and now 3 (working on 4) MM200Rs. The 63MAS to me is just so much less interesting than the MM200R. I think it's the case mainly, Seiko hadn't really developed their own identity on that front yet, so the 62MAS just had kind of a generic skin diver case, not all that different from several Swiss watches of the period. 

My 63MAS will be back up for sale soon once the bum second hand is replaced. I wore it for a year or so and got bored with it.


----------



## Davekaye90

Xhantos said:


> I've changed my mind about LEs lately. I still think companies should not break their LE promises (should not issue very similar LEs etc.) but having more and more LEs seems more OK to me.
> 
> If non-smart watches are luxury items now, why would anyone want a non-LE non-smart watch? If they were something you would use and consume, a LE would not really makes sense (in a rational way) but for a luxury item, for maybe the only watch from a brand in your less than 10 items collection, why would you go for a non-LE? Also, when LEs become the norm, they won't be over-priced, they would just be more 'unique'. We are all unique, we deserve to have possessions that make us feel more 'unique'


I don't like the FOMO and the urge to buy without thinking that all of these LEs create. You also then end up with flippers, absurd secondary market prices, etc. Laventure sells out their runs for the year in about 5 seconds these days. Not only do you have absolutely no time to think about whether you actually like the watch enough to buy it, if you don't have somebody set up a bot for you, you aren't getting one regardless. 

I don't mind "limited edition" watches of maybe 2000 or so, I think that's fine. That's enough that it's likely that the people who want one will be able to get one, and then they can move on to the next thing without a ton of excess stock. 

A watch like the SBGK015 though where they made all of 250, that's obnoxious. You had all of maybe a minute before they were gone.


----------



## Galaga

News - The Seiko Prospex 62MAS-Inspired Save the Ocean SLA065


Meet the SLA065, a 62MAS-inspired higher-end Seiko dive watch, with a dial recalling the astrolabe, the navigational tool of seafarers.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## SkxRobbie

Lume at 3 oclock is fine IMO as long as there is a minute track chapter ring. Seiko has been doing this for decades. 
It is difficult to frame the date as well as put the pip I imagine?
When done we must accept that Seiko will continue to modify divers to keep up with ISO however annoying it may be.
reminicent of those fugly rubber bumpers on imported english and italian sportscars back in the 70's


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> Interesting release. This to me feels like a logical follow up to the SLA055 and 057. If those are luxed up MM200Rs, then this is a luxed up 63MAS. Happily not ruined with a crooked 4:30 date. I didn't see anything about L2L measurements, but since they went up to a 41.3mm case, I'm guessing it's in the 49mm range. That's about where the old 6RMAS was, and this is smaller than that, so it's unlikely the lugs would be longer.
> 
> I'm curious to see how well these do. The $3,000 price is certainly more palatable than the launch price for SLA055/57, but I can't say that I feel much of an urge to rush out and get one. At least going by what's available, it seems more in the Uemura or MM300 class in terms of quality level, and I'm not sure that's enough of a boost over where the 63MAS is for a 3X price jump - especially when it has obvious crap blob lume. Come on Seiko, the 6RMAS had better markers than this does.



Lug 2 Lug 47.6mm


----------



## valuewatchguy

TheMeasure said:


> Speaking of LEs…
> 
> SLA065 limited to 1300 pcs.



That is a weird release. New larger and different 62MAS case, blue dial that is not selling well in the SLA043 format, rather subdued and unrecognizeable dial pattern/texture, and the 3 pm lume blob (at least the chapter ring is where the minute track is) . All of this at the Prospex SLA price point because of the 8L movement

Seems like a watch no one was even thinking about much less wantign to see from Seiko. Someone will enjoy it I guess, I own a Eumura so that's proof oddball releases find homes too. 

What's next Seiko?


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> I have a 63MAS and now 3 (working on 4) MM200Rs. The 63MAS to me is just so much less interesting than the MM200R. I think it's the case mainly, Seiko hadn't really developed their own identity on that front yet, so the 62MAS just had kind of a generic skin diver case, not all that different from several Swiss watches of the period.
> 
> My 63MAS will be back up for sale soon once the bum second hand is replaced. I wore it for a year or so and got bored with it.




I've owned both and the 63MAS case IS less interesting from a design point of view BUT I think its one of the nicest cases they have done in the last decade. And the inspiration for each is what differs..... 63MAS is a skindiver as was the 62MAS ......the MM200R is a take on the MM300 which in itself harkens back to the 6159. I think each is suscessful in honoring their origins of design.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Davekaye90 said:


> I don't like the FOMO and the urge to buy without thinking that all of these LEs create. You also then end up with flippers, absurd secondary market prices, etc. Laventure sells out their runs for the year in about 5 seconds these days. Not only do you have absolutely no time to think about whether you actually like the watch enough to buy it, if you don't have somebody set up a bot for you, you aren't getting one regardless.
> 
> I don't mind "limited edition" watches of maybe 2000 or so, I think that's fine. That's enough that it's likely that the people who want one will be able to get one, and then they can move on to the next thing without a ton of excess stock.
> 
> A watch like the SBGK015 though where they made all of 250, that's obnoxious. You had all of maybe a minute before they were gone.


I prefer the 250-500 range on LE ......2000 is too much. Especially with Seiko who is going to release anothe strikingly similar LE version soon again or make a non-le version also.


----------



## fillerbunny

SkxRobbie said:


> Lume at 3 oclock is fine IMO as long as there is a minute track chapter ring.


Until it isn't.


----------



## Kev161

benoni47 said:


> I'm hoping for a <41mm Astron without a complicated dial and coloured (!) bezel.


Like this?


----------



## debicks

Tokyo321 said:


> ^^^As predicted by one of the members here. A 62mas reissue with a textured dial.
> 
> Also, lume at 3 o'clock, chapter ring, Prospex logo and no more date frame. It also comes in a slightly bigger case.


8L35 movement


----------



## MtnClymbr

I’m just happy to see some new watch activity here finally. Felt like I’ve been checking a few times a day hoping/ waiting to see what Seiko is bringing to us this year.


----------



## SkxRobbie

fillerbunny said:


> Until it isn't.


Oh my that is not what I had in mind!


----------



## braidn

valuewatchguy said:


> Seems like a watch no one was even thinking about much less wantign to see from Seiko. Someone will enjoy it I guess, I own a Eumura so that's proof oddball releases find homes too.


I am not a huge fan of blue watches (call me crazy) but, this being a 'Save The Ocean' item, it makes sense. However, I have been rather waiting for an SLA re-interpretation of the SPB line. While I am a fan of the SPB's, their movement and finishing was a bit too far below their price point. As a huge MM300 fan, this ticks a lot of boxes and has a somewhat nice footprint.


----------



## coconutpolygon

Xhantos said:


> I've changed my mind about LEs lately. I still think companies should not break their LE promises (should not issue very similar LEs etc.) but having more and more LEs seems more OK to me.
> 
> If non-smart watches are luxury items now, why would anyone want a non-LE non-smart watch? If they were something you would use and consume, a LE would not really makes sense (in a rational way) but for a luxury item, for maybe the only watch from a brand in your less than 10 items collection, why would you go for a non-LE? Also, when LEs become the norm, they won't be over-priced, they would just be more 'unique'. We are all unique, we deserve to have possessions that make us feel more 'unique'


I agree that it feels nice to have a limited edition watch, of course scarcity or whatever is a nice thing because it makes some people feel special. My biggest gripe with limited editions is perfectly illustrated by brands like Grand Seiko.

Say I want a Grand Seiko. I know that there are going to be a ton of limited editions released in any particular year. If I want a GS, what do I do? Settle and buy a regular production model that isn't "special"? Lust after one of the countless limited editions that have come out in the past, that are now unavailable or being sold for way more than retail? Or wait for the next limited edition and try and get that one... or maybe the next one after that will be the right one for me? or maybe the next one after the next one? At the end of the day I never commit to anything because it's always out of reach. At the end of the day all it makes me think of GS is that they don't actually believe in their regular production models because they're the "boring" ones - and their special watches where they put in some effort are only available in limited quantities and you better be ready to pay up when the next one is released or you might miss out!

There's nothing to aspire to owning if everything is fleeting. The whole "fear of missing out marketing" tactic definitely works, but it is such a turn off for me.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

TheMeasure said:


> Speaking of LEs…SLA065 limited to 1300 pcs.


But is there a comparable ORIS model? JUST KIDDING!

I am still not sold on the design of the 62MAS so the SLA065 is not for me. Given that, I do not care if it is an LE or no. However, it is very good to see the lume pip not on the chapter ring/minute track while keeping compliance with the updated ISO standards. For smaller watch cases and dials with a 3 o'clock date, I would still prefer the lume pip to the left of the date window. Or heck, just put a luminous frame the date window.


----------



## MojoS

SkxRobbie said:


> Oh my that is not what I had in mind!


Having one indent is just absurd, at-least have it on 3/6/9/12 for symmetry or just have an indent on every indices and make a feature out of it.


----------



## Davekaye90

SkxRobbie said:


> Lume at 3 oclock is fine IMO as long as there is a minute track chapter ring. Seiko has been doing this for decades.
> It is difficult to frame the date as well as put the pip I imagine?
> When done we must accept that Seiko will continue to modify divers to keep up with ISO however annoying it may be.
> reminicent of those fugly rubber bumpers on imported english and italian sportscars back in the 70's


A frame would have to be stamped out too, and there's no room for it with the baby pip at 3. That's why the V2 63MAS dials lost the bevels on their date windows, there's no room for it. They don't want to stick a frame on top for the same reason the markers are stamped and not applied - a glued on date window frame could fall off.


----------



## Dr. Who84

Davekaye90 said:


> A frame would have to be stamped out too, and there's no room for it with the baby pip at 3. That's why the V2 63MAS dials lost the bevels on their date windows, there's no room for it. They don't want to stick a frame on top for the same reason the markers are stamped and not applied - a glued on date window frame could fall off.


I hear you but, that argument ("..fall off") is just B.S. marketing speak to justify cost cutting! How do the other Manufacturers
handle this ("non-) issue"...??

It's obviously cheaper and easier to stamp them rather than to fabricate, finish and apply the (date windows &) indices!

And, I have no problem with this but. let's not go too far down the rabbit hole.


----------



## Davekaye90

Mr. James Duffy said:


> But is there a comparable ORIS model? KIDDING! I am still not sold on the design of the 62MAS so the SLA065 is not for me. Given that, I do not care if it is an LE or no. However, it is very good to see the lume pip not on the chapter ring/minute track while keeping compliance with the updated ISO standards. For smaller watch cases and dials with a 3 o'clock date, I would still prefer the lume pip to the left of the date window. Or heck, just put a luminous frame the date window.


Sort of.......


----------



## coconutpolygon

Dr. Who84 said:


> I hear you but, that argument ("..fall off") is just B.S. marketing speak to justify cost cutting! How do the other Manufacturers
> handle this ("non-) issue"...??
> 
> It's obviously cheaper and easier to stamp them rather than to fabricate, finish and apply the (date windows &) indices!
> 
> And, I have no problem with this but. let's not go too far down the rabbit hole.


Well other manufacturers that give a **** about ISO standards either have no date variants - or just ignore the ISO standards because nobody is diving with these watches anyway.


----------



## Davekaye90

Dr. Who84 said:


> I hear you but, that argument ("..fall off") is just B.S. marketing speak to justify cost cutting! How do the other Manufacturers
> handle this ("non-) issue"...??
> 
> It's obviously cheaper and easier to stamp them rather than to fabricate, finish and apply the (date windows &) indices!
> 
> And, I have no problem with this but. let's not go too far down the rabbit hole.


The painted on top blob lume instead of deep filled markers are Seiko being cheap f**ks. The stamps are not. It's not a cost thing. There are Seiko 5s with applied markers, while $5,000 LX Spring Drives have stamps. While certainly not a common issue, it _does _happen, and Seiko absolutely does not want that happening to one of their pro divers during a dive, so they stamp the markers out so there's nothing to fall off.


----------



## Dr. Who84

Davekaye90 said:


> Sort of.......


That's a Gorgeous Oris!

--> * Sun Wukong Limited Edition

That bezel looks black in the photo. It's a deep ("Turquoise") dark blue

Sellita SW 200-1 (Non - COSC). 👾 !!

[Edit: ... palooza!]


----------



## Dr. Who84

Davekaye90 said:


> The painted on top blob lume instead of deep filled markers are Seiko being cheap f**ks. The stamps are not. It's not a cost thing. There are Seiko 5s with applied markers, while $5,000 LX Spring Drives have stamps. While certainly not a common issue, it _does _happen, and Seiko absolutely does not want that happening to one of their pro divers during a dive, so they stamp the markers out so there's nothing to fall off.


Ok., I'm sure it happens every (millenia) now and then but, it is a Non-Issue and they Are being "Cheap F**Ks" about it.

In that last shot... So, If the 10:00 index is missing, where is it...?? If it "fell off", it should be stuck in between the dial 
and the crystal and, if it was removed, why wasn't it re-applied and/or replaced...And, Who would take a Gold Daytona 
diving (Maybe a diver who only owns Gold Daytonas... 🤷‍♂️) !?!


----------

